# Confession Time



## Avna

I buy too much horse stuff.


----------



## JCnGrace

I do that too.


----------



## Werecat

I too buy too much horse stuff.

I find myself when it comes to riding, overwhelmed. Between the heavy saddle and the issue with bridling, I almost don't want to ride. I'm trying to work through it though. 

Proud of you for literally getting back on the horse! And bareback no less. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boots

I bought a new western felt hat the day before meeting with my accountant for a budget session. 

(Does it help that it was 20% off? She wasn't impressed.)


----------



## Golden Horse

JCnGrace said:


> The bad news is I WAS rusty enough that it put my hip in a bind that took a while to walk off. (I need a smiley that shows a little old woman walking with a cane LOL)










There you go....I need that most days, until my knee gets in the swing of things



Avna said:


> I buy too much horse stuff.


GO wash your mouth out, no such condition exists.:shock:

I confess, I have done NOTHING today, well apart from pony chores, making firewood and feeding people....NOTHING!

http://www.horseforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## gingerscout

I'm getting sick and tired of being alone with my horse all the time, I can't find people to ride with, and feel like I am going to get no where I want to be always by myself with no one to help if needed. So much so that as much as I love having him, and spending time with him, and owning a horse, I nearly threw in the towel. There is only so many failures one person can take, can't get into lessons atm as the only ones I found won't start till April at the earliest. No groups Ive found in the area, none on FB, none on CL.. zilch


----------



## JCnGrace

Werecat said:


> I too buy too much horse stuff.
> 
> I find myself when it comes to riding, overwhelmed. Between the heavy saddle and the issue with bridling, I almost don't want to ride. I'm trying to work through it though.
> 
> Proud of you for literally getting back on the horse! And bareback no less.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Thanks Werecat but I grew up riding bareback so I've always felt pretty comfortable without a saddle. Besides I figured if TJ bucked or my balance wasn't there I was better off not taking the chance of my mud boots getting stuck in the stirrup.

Best of luck working through your issues. It will get easier as you get more practice at it.


----------



## JCnGrace

boots said:


> I bought a new western felt hat the day before meeting with my accountant for a budget session.
> 
> (Does it help that it was 20% off? She wasn't impressed.)


 Boots, some folks just have no appreciation for a good hat. What crease does it have and what color did you go with?


----------



## JCnGrace

Thanks for supplying the smiley I wanted Golden Horse. I wasn't on his back long enough for my knee to act up but I totally feel ya.


----------



## JCnGrace

gingerscout said:


> I'm getting sick and tired of being alone with my horse all the time, I can't find people to ride with, and feel like I am going to get no where I want to be always by myself with no one to help if needed. So much so that as much as I love having him, and spending time with him, and owning a horse, I nearly threw in the towel. There is only so many failures one person can take, can't get into lessons atm as the only ones I found won't start till April at the earliest. No groups Ive found in the area, none on FB, none on CL.. zilch


 April will be here before we know it and then hopefully you'll be able to meet up with some of the others that take lessons and make some riding buddies.


----------



## Werecat

Oh my, the purchasing of hat before speaking with financial advisory made me chuckle. I am meeting with my accountant soon for tax filing, just waiting for my silly investment tax information to come in... In the mean time I've over calculated what I probably owe so I treated myself to a mohair cinch with a roller buckle to make the difficult saddling easier. Also, I will probably use a mounting block to put the saddle on next time I ride. I enjoy my saddle once it's on the horse's back, but the struggle to get it there is real!


----------



## Uze

Ever since the first day I got on a horse until now, over a decade later, I've had mounting/dismounting anxiety. I have no idea why.. I've never even ridden a horse that gave me a bad experience with it, but for some reason it takes me forever, mentally, to make myself get on the horse, and to get off at the end. I have zero problem in the saddle once I'm on, it's just getting on and getting off. It's honestly embarrassing, and it's one of the reasons I prefer riding when the barn is empty, because I hate the feeling of people watching me be weird.


----------



## Werecat

Uze said:


> Ever since the first day I got on a horse until now, over a decade later, I've had mounting/dismounting anxiety. I have no idea why.. I've never even ridden a horse that gave me a bad experience with it, but for some reason it takes me forever, mentally, to make myself get on the horse, and to get off at the end. I have zero problem in the saddle once I'm on, it's just getting on and getting off. It's honestly embarrassing, and it's one of the reasons I prefer riding when the barn is empty, because I hate the feeling of people watching me be weird.


Perhaps it feels weird to you because you feel anxious, maybe it doesn't look abnormal to another person? I do understand your dismounting axniety. I personally don't like heights, so getting out of the saddle isn't my favorite thing in the world, and I try not to slide down the side of the saddle to avoid hitting the ground hard, but sometimes it's unavoidable.


----------



## boots

JCnGrace said:


> Boots, some folks just have no appreciation for a good hat. What crease does it have and what color did you go with?











Brown. Canadian crown. 4" Rodeo brim. 6x felt. By Serratelli.

I want to bead a hatband for it. And did I mention it was 20% off? :wink:


----------



## tinaev

Werecat said:


> Also, I will probably use a mounting block to put the saddle on next time I ride. I enjoy my saddle once it's on the horse's back, but the struggle to get it there is real!


I've used my mounting block to saddle my horse before. I'm short, he's tall and I have next to no arm muscle. If I ride regularly it's like the saddle gets lighter because I'm used to lifting it way up there. It's been over 2 months since I've ridden due to muddy conditions and I am dreading lifting that saddle all the way up there and will likely use the mounting block again. Does it make me a bad horsewoman that I would kill to find a sythetic/cordura type saddle that fits my horse just so I can have an easy time saddling?


----------



## sarahfromsc

I have fixed the old plaster walls in the living. For four days now they have needed sanding so I can do the staining and painting to finish this **** project.

I hate the sanding. It is messy and the dust flies ever where. I have to hang tarps/plastic over all the door openings and literally have my husband tape me in.

Four days I have put it off. And today will make five! I'm going riding instead.


----------



## Textan49

gingerscout said:


> I'm getting sick and tired of being alone with my horse all the time, I can't find people to ride with, and feel like I am going to get no where I want to be always by myself with no one to help if needed. So much so that as much as I love having him, and spending time with him, and owning a horse, I nearly threw in the towel. There is only so many failures one person can take, can't get into lessons atm as the only ones I found won't start till April at the earliest. No groups Ive found in the area, none on FB, none on CL.. zilch


 Ginger, if you were local, I think you would find the barn that I manage what you are looking for and are the type of person we would like to have as a boarder. I have never been a "group" person but have ridden alone so much that I completely understand how nice it would have been to have someone there for safety reasons, some critique, or just the company. I think you will find things changing when you start lessons and keep in mind that your horse is always "someone" to ride with.


----------



## Golden Horse

Uze said:


> It's honestly embarrassing, and it's one of the reasons I prefer riding when the barn is empty, because I hate the feeling of people watching me be weird.


LOL, I have huge mounting, and slight dismounting anxiety, but I have a good reason, but I am the opposite to you, I want people around, just in case! Lots of people have the same worry though, the transition to and from the saddle is the most stressful part of riding for many




sarahfromsc said:


> I have fixed the old plaster walls in the living. For four days now they have needed sanding so I can do the staining and painting to finish this **** project.
> 
> I hate the sanding. It is messy and the dust flies ever where. I have to hang tarps/plastic over all the door openings and literally have my husband tape me in.
> 
> Four days I have put it off. And today will make five! I'm going riding instead.


Simple answer, tape husband in the living, you go riding, he sands!


----------



## evilamc

Since moving to our new little farm I haven't been wanting to ride as much  We just have NO trails and walking along the road with cars passing going 50 just isn't very fun. I try to make myself do it as often as I can but having to trailer somewhere to ride every time I want to ride gets tiring


----------



## KigerQueen

I want to keep buying too much horse stuff. and i cant even ride my horse XD!

Last time i tried to ride my horse (last month) i was on her for less than 5 min (she came up lame again). when i got up my hip was out. MY HIP WAS OUT! It took me a day to fix it. im 23...


----------



## Tihannah

:wave::wave: Ooh, me! Me! I'm definitely in the "buying too much horse stuff" club!

I just ordered THREE sets of matching pad and polos in red, yellow, and smoke blue...because my horse should be more fashionable than me!:?


----------



## Dontworrybeappy

I need an intervention for my saddle pad addiction


----------



## Mulefeather

I too have major mounting anxiety. I've had a few bad experiences, mostly related to a poor-fitting saddle slipping when I put my foot in the stirrup. I always, ALWAYS worry it will do that. 

Right now I'm worrying that my anxiety will keep me out of the saddle (I do suffer from anxiety and panic attacks, which I take medicine for and also do therapy). One of the reasons I've gotten into driving over the last year, and hoping to really get into the meat of learning to drive this year.


----------



## Rain Shadow

Slipping saddles is a huge anxiety issue for me. I must check my cinch 5 times before mounting. I also have to have a mounting block. I can get up from the ground if I really have to. But I find having the mounting block helps so much. But my horse has to be standing just right for me to get on. 

I hate riding out in a group and having to mount in front of people. I rode with woman who was constantly complaining and telling me to just get the heck up there. I couldn't explain to her, I just had to check.

I had a fall getting up when I was about 9. I was riding in an old leather saddle and I went to get up and my stirrup leather snapped as I was getting up and and I went flying back. Hit my head, knocked the wind out of me, and the stirrup gave me a nasty black eye, because it of course landed on my face somehow. 

A few weeks after that my sister had saddled Ty for me, since at that age I was to little to get the heavy saddle up there or tighten my cinch. Since she had never done it before, she assumed tightening the cinch once was enough. Ty liked to puff up. 

Went to get on and the saddle slipped, I hit my nose on the horn because I'm special that way, gave myself a bloody nose, and was all twisted up. Thank god Ty stood like a rock and just silently judged me. 

After that I became very nervous about my cinch and stirrups. After I'm up, I fix my stirrups and start moving I'm fine. But my hands actually shake and my stomach is in knots as I mount up and when I first sit.


----------



## sarahfromsc

Golden Horse said:


> LOL, I have huge mounting, and slight dismounting anxiety, but I have a good reason, but I am the opposite to you, I want people around, just in case! Lots of people have the same worry though, the transition to and from the saddle is the most stressful part of riding for many
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simple answer, tape husband in the living, you go riding, he sands!


He gets a little heavy handed with the sander, and there goes all that patient work it takes to not have waves and ripples in the plaster.

I did ride today. Got a whopping four miles in for a total, and DONT laugh, 16 miles in since the end of January.

Told husband dinner better be cooked when I got home.

You put together cheese, crackers, grapes, sliced apples and peanut butter.

I am no complaining. No dishes needed washed....lololol. And I got a ride in!


----------



## khorses23

i DEFINATELY buy wayyyy too much horse stuff..and i dont even have a horse! 

i also have a saddle pad addiction which was mentioned above as well..

my biggest thing is that i have a lot of anxiety when i ride. im just a very anxious person and often have anxiety attacks. now that im starting to ride a little more often, it has gotten better. but my trainer really needs to force me and talk me into things i have done and she knows i am capable of doing. i just easily tense up and go into my kind of nervous position (lean forward a bit and play with my reins) this has gotten a million times better, but i still need to work on it at times. once im in the saddle and continue doing things im a lot better though..its the waiting, standing around while another lesson finishes up or even just the walking and waiting for my trainer to tell me its time to trot that really gets to me. recently, i also had a group lesson and i couldnt stand it when i would jump my few jumps, then stand in the middle and wait for the others to jump. i just cant stand the waiting and doing nothing.. i get too antsy i guess you could say haha.
another thing that goes along with the anxiety thing, everything needs to be "perfect" in my mind. my girth needs to be on certain holes, i can not wear a specific pair of breeches, i have a shirt i can not wear, if i wear this one pair of purple socks theres only one shirt i can wear with it, numbers mean a lot, i can only pick up my canter at certain places in the indoor, and my stirrups need to be even and at certain holes - this really got me because since the left one stretches, my trainer finally convinced me to go up a hole, lets just say i thought i was going to die and didnt think i could ride with them like that. the whole night and morning/afternoon before my lesson is also planned out each time i ride in a very specific way. when i just ride myself and hack other peoples horses, this issue isnt as bad as it is for when i lesson. 

just a comment on the saddle slidding and tightening your girth thing.. my friend REFUSES to tighten her girth. she will put it on and leave it how it is. one time i checked it for her before she got on (before i knew about this) and could fit both of my fists between her pony and girth with room to spare! i have already seen her get off during rides with the saddle all the way to the side, she will adjust it and maybe tighten it a hole. at the one show this summer, she slid right off the side of her pony during schooling, the saddle ended up under his belly!


----------



## Yogiwick

Kiger, no worries, me too!


----------



## JCnGrace

Lawsy, I have a worse confession...I forgot to call my mother on her birthday yesterday. It doesn't matter that her party was today and we drove almost 100 miles each way to be there, I'm still in the dog house for not calling on the day. For gosh sakes, she's 86 years old now and you would think she'd like to forget her birthdays.


----------



## JCnGrace

Good on all of you that have anxiety about riding but push yourselves through it anyway. I imagine that takes a lot of strength and fortitude.


----------



## Regula

sarahfromsc said:


> I have fixed the old plaster walls in the living. For four days now they have needed sanding so I can do the staining and painting to finish this **** project.
> 
> I hate the sanding. It is messy and the dust flies ever where. I have to hang tarps/plastic over all the door openings and literally have my husband tape me in.
> 
> Four days I have put it off. And today will make five! I'm going riding instead.


Haha, that sounds like every single one of my home improvement projects ever.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse

Confession, I'm sat on the couch with an ice pack on my knee, trying to stop the swelling..how did I manage it? Cross Country skiing, bear wrestling, riding cross country?

NO

Folding darn laundry, that's how, FOLDING LAUNDRY......talk about special!


----------



## Change

I will confess - I've only gone riding twice since the first of the year. Like *gingerscout*, I don't have anyone to ride with except my son on his 4-wheeler. It would be nice to have someone else on a horse for a change. 

I could claim that I haven't ridden because I've been working on the fence, planning the barn, etc., but the truth is, the last few times we've gone out, I haven't really enjoyed it. She's bucked a bit, and until I can figure out why, I'm a little gun shy - especially if I'm out alone. And with my son's health, there are a lot of instances when he's not up to going out when I want to ride. 

Oh - and there's also that jarring trot of hers as she tries to keep up with her trail buddy: my son and/or the 4-wheeler.


----------



## JCnGrace

Golden Horse said:


> Confession, I'm sat on the couch with an ice pack on my knee, trying to stop the swelling..how did I manage it? Cross Country skiing, bear wrestling, riding cross country?
> 
> NO
> 
> Folding darn laundry, that's how, FOLDING LAUNDRY......talk about special!


 I'm laughing with you not at you.


----------



## JCnGrace

Change said:


> I will confess - I've only gone riding twice since the first of the year. Like *gingerscout*, I don't have anyone to ride with except my son on his 4-wheeler. It would be nice to have someone else on a horse for a change.
> 
> I could claim that I haven't ridden because I've been working on the fence, planning the barn, etc., but the truth is, the last few times we've gone out, I haven't really enjoyed it. She's bucked a bit, and until I can figure out why, I'm a little gun shy - especially if I'm out alone. And with my son's health, there are a lot of instances when he's not up to going out when I want to ride.
> 
> Oh - and there's also that jarring trot of hers as she tries to keep up with her trail buddy: my son and/or the 4-wheeler.


 Well hubby has decided he's too old to ride anymore so I'm on my own for the most part too. As rural as we are I won't ride on the road around here because there's too many blind dips and curves and what traffic we get flies considering the lay of the land. So, I ride in the pasture for the most part these days and that kinda bores me but it shouldn't and used to it wouldn't.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

tinaev said:


> I've used my mounting block to saddle my horse before. I'm short, he's tall and I have next to no arm muscle. If I ride regularly it's like the saddle gets lighter because I'm used to lifting it way up there. It's been over 2 months since I've ridden due to muddy conditions and I am dreading lifting that saddle all the way up there and will likely use the mounting block again. Does it make me a bad horsewoman that I would kill to find a sythetic/cordura type saddle that fits my horse just so I can have an easy time saddling?


sounds like a smart idea to me. we don't always have to do life the hard way


----------



## Golden Horse

JCnGrace said:


> I'm laughing with you not at you.


Yeah I believe you :wink:


----------



## KigerQueen

i have dismounting anxiety. When my mare bolts, its when im trying to make an exit -_-. so i perfected they flying dismount. i actually have a pic of it someone took! its fantastic XD! seriously though i hyperventilate and almost cry if my fiance wont hold the horse for me when i dismount now. i have landed in cactus, pulled something in my knee (and could not walk for a week), and been dragged though rocks because of stupid mares and dismounting.

EDIT: ok pic has disappeared from friends photo bucket. i am tracking it down as we speak lol!


----------



## sarahfromsc

HA! Got the sanding done today.

Now I'm sitting here with the ice/heat thingy on the right shoulder.

Now I can start staining the woodwork and painting the walls.

Thank Gawd.


----------



## Tihannah

When it comes to my horse, I want to buy the best of everything, and I barely think twice when I hit the checkout button online. She rides in a $230 Passier bridle, and a $150 Thinline pad, and $140 Valena boots. The soles of my work shoes have been wearing down for months and have finally gotten to the point where they have big holes and cracks in them. 

Tonight after work, I spent 30 min walking around a store in my busted shoes debating whether or not I wanted to spend $34.99 on a new pair of shoes for myself. Right before I was getting ready to leave, I found the clearance rack and TWO pair of shoes for the same cost as the one. It was a total win for me.


----------



## Change

JCnGrace - there are plenty of places to ride off road here, but what's the fun of exploring to the sound of a gunning 4-wheeler engine? Or worse, finding something truly cool, and having no one there to share it with? 

And then, of course, there's the worry - if I'm 3 miles off road and she finally does manage to unseat me during one of her hissy fits, how the heck do I tell anyone where I am? It isn't like there are road signs to that big patch of woods three cotton fields over from the run down farmhouse across from the car-dealer's house! :icon_rolleyes: And that's assuming I still have my phone on me rather than in that handy pocket on the pommel bag...which is attached to the suddenly not-so-grumpy mare happily gallivanting around just beyond my ability to catch her!


----------



## SorrelHorse

I am supposed to be working on an unpaid internship video project for a restaurant (promotional) and I really don't want to anymore. It's awful. I haven't talked to them in two weeks and I am dreading every second I have to be in their presence.

But my partner set this up so I don't want to quit and have it look bad on him.


----------



## gingerscout

and that's my problem, my horse is too buddy sour to go alone, and I don't trust him to behave alone.. if someone is there he will go through anything, I could ride him down the road, but they are quite busy and I don't need to be hit by a car. Plus it would be nice to have someone to talk to and ask questions to besides my horse when I ride..lol


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker

I have a few confessions: *amen* 
I'm an online shopping addict. I've made so many horrible decisions. I was unemployed and had $100 left for lessons, I binge bought $100 worth of polo wraps, a bridle I'll never use and a set of woof boots I used once. I got a 15 dollar crib collar because it was 75% off too and I have no cribbers. I've boughten 200$ worth of supplements I had absolutely no use at all for and had to near give away. 

I lost said job because I went on a week long excursion in the woods running a trap line with Trouble. I was completely irresponsible, never told anyone where I went. I called 3 days in and had to get them to tell the police I was safe. 

Sometimes I do completely stupid things that could get me killed. 

I do totally embarrassing things with Trouble, like wrap him in wrapping paper, Donne a matching outfit and march around the main road. Or buy matching horse/human pajamas and wear them in a parade (add to the list of things I shouldn't spend money on) 

I bring my horse in my house sometimes and get really stern looks from visitors. Back story- we were working in the woods all day and went in for a drink on a hot day. We sat in the hallway with the front and back door open, drinking our drinks. Our two Belgian work studs invited themselves in to drink from the sink and snoop around the counters. They stayed for about ten minutes and went back to pasture.


----------



## Change

I want to see pictures of the pajama parade and the gift-wrapped horse and rider!


----------



## JCnGrace

Change said:


> I want to see pictures of the pajama parade and the gift-wrapped horse and rider!


 Me too!


----------



## JCnGrace

Change said:


> JCnGrace - there are plenty of places to ride off road here, but what's the fun of exploring to the sound of a gunning 4-wheeler engine? Or worse, finding something truly cool, and having no one there to share it with?
> 
> And then, of course, there's the worry - if I'm 3 miles off road and she finally does manage to unseat me during one of her hissy fits, how the heck do I tell anyone where I am? It isn't like there are road signs to that big patch of woods three cotton fields over from the run down farmhouse across from the car-dealer's house! :icon_rolleyes: And that's assuming I still have my phone on me rather than in that handy pocket on the pommel bag...which is attached to the suddenly not-so-grumpy mare happily gallivanting around just beyond my ability to catch her!


 Same here. I've got trails outside the pasture but if I fell off and couldn't get myself back the wild hogs would probably enjoy me for a snack way before a human would find me. We barely get a cell signal at the house let alone back in the woods.


----------



## JCnGrace

WhattaTroublemaker said:


> I have a few confessions: *amen*
> I'm an online shopping addict. I've made so many horrible decisions. I was unemployed and had $100 left for lessons, I binge bought $100 worth of polo wraps, a bridle I'll never use and a set of woof boots I used once. I got a 15 dollar crib collar because it was 75% off too and I have no cribbers. I've boughten 200$ worth of supplements I had absolutely no use at all for and had to near give away.
> 
> I lost said job because I went on a week long excursion in the woods running a trap line with Trouble. I was completely irresponsible, never told anyone where I went. I called 3 days in and had to get them to tell the police I was safe.
> 
> Sometimes I do completely stupid things that could get me killed.
> 
> I do totally embarrassing things with Trouble, like wrap him in wrapping paper, Donne a matching outfit and march around the main road. Or buy matching horse/human pajamas and wear them in a parade (add to the list of things I shouldn't spend money on)
> 
> I bring my horse in my house sometimes and get really stern looks from visitors. Back story- we were working in the woods all day and went in for a drink on a hot day. We sat in the hallway with the front and back door open, drinking our drinks. Our two Belgian work studs invited themselves in to drink from the sink and snoop around the counters. They stayed for about ten minutes and went back to pasture.


 I'm paranoid about online shopping so I haven't developed that habit. I'd probably be just about as bad though if I ever started cause I can't pass up a good deal. I think it's best for me to remain paranoid about entering in my credit card info so don't be telling me how safe it is. LOL


----------



## Change

Ack - Amazon and I are long time friends! I love love love them! Clothes and tack and boots and movies and books and tack and building supplies and solar powered lights and and and.... then the bill comes and I hate hate hate Amazon! :-|

JC - I keep thinking I should get one of those old-folks buttons; I can just see myself pushing the button and saying, "Help! I've fallen and I can't catch my horse!" LOL!


----------



## SorrelHorse

My friend let me borrow his ps4...I've been playing Witcher for three hours instead of cleaning, but Andrew's not gonna be home til friday so there's no one to complain. Yippee.


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker

I'll try to find pictures! I use a pre loaded Visa card for online shopping!


----------



## IndiesaurusRex

My confession is that sometimes, most times, I feel like I'm drowning in my job.

I have around 300 horses under my jurisdiction, that I have to organise handling programs for, sort out behavioural reviews, and decide if they have rehoming potential, just need further work, or need to be signed out as permanent residents. I then have to make sure that these horses are getting the handling they need, train any specific issues these horses have, and coach members of staff in how to train them as well. This list is always changing, so I have to keep on top of it, and it is just getting bigger, and bigger, and bigger.

It's always, "would you just do this, would you mind doing that, oh yeah, so-and-so got kicked by pony-x last week, would you go check it out?", and I feel like no one bothers to stop and look at me. I'm just a 22 year old kid who's never had this kind of responsibility before, and though I know I CAN do this job, sometimes I feel like I'm sinking under it all.

And the worst part is, I know everyone in the organisation is under the same kind of pressure I am, so it's not like I can even ask if I can catch a break.


----------



## JCnGrace

IndiesaurusRex said:


> My confession is that sometimes, most times, I feel like I'm drowning in my job.
> 
> I have around 300 horses under my jurisdiction, that I have to organise handling programs for, sort out behavioural reviews, and decide if they have rehoming potential, just need further work, or need to be signed out as permanent residents. I then have to make sure that these horses are getting the handling they need, train any specific issues these horses have, and coach members of staff in how to train them as well. This list is always changing, so I have to keep on top of it, and it is just getting bigger, and bigger, and bigger.
> 
> It's always, "would you just do this, would you mind doing that, oh yeah, so-and-so got kicked by pony-x last week, would you go check it out?", and I feel like no one bothers to stop and look at me. I'm just a 22 year old kid who's never had this kind of responsibility before, and though I know I CAN do this job, sometimes I feel like I'm sinking under it all.
> 
> And the worst part is, I know everyone in the organisation is under the same kind of pressure I am, so it's not like I can even ask if I can catch a break.


 Sounds like you could use an assistant.


----------



## Mulefeather

JCnGrace said:


> Sounds like you could use an assistant.


Yep- you can't do it all. At 22, it's impressive that you have the skill and knowledge to manage this, but you'll kill yourself trying to be everything to everyone in any sort of management position. At your age, it's also tempting to want to prove "I can do it all!" to the people in charge- but you're only human, and that drowning feeling proves it. 

Delegating tasks is key. It's time to start looking at your resources and seeing who among your staff could be trained to handle specific tasks so you can get some bandwidth. I would make a list of the tasks that take up the most time out of a given day, and the things that need YOUR attention specifically. What is most important to get done, and what's just a day-to-day maintenance issue?


----------



## IndiesaurusRex

JCnGrace said:


> Sounds like you could use an assistant.





Mulefeather said:


> Yep- you can't do it all. At 22, it's impressive that you have the skill and knowledge to manage this, but you'll kill yourself trying to be everything to everyone in any sort of management position. At your age, it's also tempting to want to prove "I can do it all!" to the people in charge- but you're only human, and that drowning feeling proves it.
> 
> Delegating tasks is key. It's time to start looking at your resources and seeing who among your staff could be trained to handle specific tasks so you can get some bandwidth. I would make a list of the tasks that take up the most time out of a given day, and the things that need YOUR attention specifically. What is most important to get done, and what's just a day-to-day maintenance issue?


Oh, how I would love an assistant! I'm not actually a manager, and I have no staff "under me". The staff that I coach to train horses do well, but I cannot leave them to do it "unsupervised", and they still need a lot of help. The "special" horses I have to do myself for health and safety reasons (I've had a lot of intensive training, which is the only reason I can do it).

Unfortunately, funding is a massive issue as I work for a charity. My job was originally a secondment, and we really had to battle to make it a permanent position, and prove to the CEO/board of directors that the position was necessary. There's no way we could get funding for another job position.

Just to show it's not all doom and gloom, here's a picture of Olga from the summer, one of the foals from a large rescue we did, where I've had to do a lot of work with many of the horses.


----------



## Change

Aww! Is that a gypsy baby? I could only wish my job would have that kind of rewards! 

You've had some good advice, though. Even if most of the people you coach are volunteers, you can teach them to be your eyes and ears without having to oversee it all by yourself.


----------



## JCnGrace

I have turned into a procrastinator. Today I was going to sit down and get the checkbook balanced, bills paid, you know yucky paperwork done. I only got about halfway through it because I spent too much time talking to my sister and then my mom on the phone.


----------



## Change

Confession: I do not like phones. I don't call family as often as I should, and I purposely leave the phone in rooms I am not in so I don't have to answer when it rings. I'm a terrible housekeeper, and would much prefer to have someone come in to clean it for me while I putter around outside. I'd rather shovel manure than vacuum. I'd rather build a fence than empty/load a dishwasher. I'd rather sit and watch my horse stand hip-shot and dozing in the sun than dust.


----------



## JCnGrace

LOL, We are so much alike. I was procrastinating house cleaning by doing the paperwork thing and then procrastinated the paperwork by talking on the phone. It was the lesser of the 3 evils. By the time I got done on the phone I needed to go do barn chores which I never dread unless I'm sick and then I usually do them anyway.


----------



## IndiesaurusRex

Change said:


> Aww! Is that a gypsy baby? I could only wish my job would have that kind of rewards!
> 
> You've had some good advice, though. Even if most of the people you coach are volunteers, you can teach them to be your eyes and ears without having to oversee it all by yourself.


She is gypsy, in that she was born out of the travelling community. Unfortunately over here in the UK, most horses of her stamp have little value, as we are over run with them. Whilst (from what little I know of what goes on in the US) over the pond you guys have a fairly small pool of Gypsy Vanners, we over here have what we call "cobs". Some might be very well bred show cobs, but the majority have little to no value, as they have been mass bred, due to the fact that they are easy to keep, and can be left in a field to breed and breed and breed. Every day I see cob foals on Facebook, many as pretty as little Olga, going for 100-200 pounds (150-300 dollars).

The charity I work for has several sites in the UK, and on every single one, you can't turn around for seeing a field of black and white cobs. We often joke about changing the name to the Black and White Cob Sanctuary :lol: We try and do as much work as we can within the travelling community to prevent these situations happening, offering free castration/microchipping/passporting days, and the majority are very receptive, but unfortunately there are too many bad eggs out there who make a profit out of breeding as many cobs they can, selling the decent ones and neglecting the undesirable ones. The rescue that Olga came from had over 400 horses at the scene, and over 100 were put to sleep on site due to extreme health issues, including young foals.

/rant. Sorry guys :lol: 

On a happy note, a field of said cobs at one of our farms :loveshower:


----------



## JCnGrace

From the video it looks like you guys keep them healthy and happy. When your job starts overwhelming you maybe you could go out and look at them for a few minutes. I bet seeing the wonder you all accomplish will make you feel better.


----------



## gingerscout

so what does a gypsy Cob gelding go for. want B/W and well broke.. I know they are cheap over there just like QH's here, but its the importing fees that can kill you. One that has decent confo, well broke, sane and sound. Just wondering..ha ha


----------



## IndiesaurusRex

gingerscout said:


> so what does a gypsy Cob gelding go for. want B/W and well broke.. I know they are cheap over there just like QH's here, but its the importing fees that can kill you. One that has decent confo, well broke, sane and sound. Just wondering..ha ha


Really depends on where you look, like everything. The nicer bred horses from professional dealers start upwards of 1500 pounds (around $2000), whereas you can pick up something that sane, sound, and broken in, but nothing "special" for about 900 pounds ($1300).

Quick search on a national horse sale site popped up this chap, 14.1 broken in but fairly green, but no vices or training issues, for 950 pounds.

**reduced to sell**lovely cob. ready for new home. | Horsemart

However he is on a pay to advertise sale site. I'm willing to bet if I headed over to Wales I could pick up a cob gelding off the field for a couple of hundred quid.


----------



## Change

*Indie* - do you adopt out? If so, I'll take 4; if *gingerscout* goes in on the shipping with me, can we get the quantity discount? If so, please ship by FedEx soonest! We do prefer boxes made of recycled materiels, please. ;-)


----------



## Mulefeather

Can we get a group discount on shipping if we can get a plane-load together?  I'd throw my hat in!!


----------



## IndiesaurusRex

Change said:


> *Indie* - do you adopt out? If so, I'll take 4; if *gingerscout* goes in on the shipping with me, can we get the quantity discount? If so, please ship by FedEx soonest! We do prefer boxes made of recycled materiels, please. ;-)





Mulefeather said:


> Can we get a group discount on shipping if we can get a plane-load together?  I'd throw my hat in!!


We do rehome horses, and most of them are cobs! But we have to do extensive home checks, so I'm afraid the plane tickets will be on you :wink:

On the FedExing, you may have an issue of loose cobs, as I'm pretty sure they'd just eat the cardboard out of boredom, most will eat anything :lol:

Here's an example of one boy who is in training at our rehoming centre at the moment, photo was taken last summer :loveshower:


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

The Gypsy Vanner is technically a 'new breed', as in, defined standards were put in place in 1996. A gypsy cob is still a generic 'type' of horse a mix of The Shire, Clydesdale, Dales Pony and Friesian and perhaps random others. So a gypsy vanner is a gypsy cob, but a gypsy cob might not be a gypsy vanner.

History | Gypsy Vanner Horse Society

Gypsy Vanners Stud, vanners, cob, romany

There is a stud in North Carolina where I would love to buy one of their horses. If I win lotto I am on the plane over there!!

Stillwater Farm: Gypsy Vanners - Gypsy Vanner Horses - Cashiers, North Carolina


----------



## IndiesaurusRex

ShirtHotTeez said:


> The Gypsy Vanner is technically a 'new breed', as in, defined standards were put in place in 1996. A gypsy cob is still a generic 'type' of horse a mix of The Shire, Clydesdale, Dales Pony and Friesian and perhaps random others. So a gypsy vanner is a gypsy cob, but a gypsy cob might not be a gypsy vanner.
> 
> History | Gypsy Vanner Horse Society
> 
> Gypsy Vanners Stud, vanners, cob, romany
> 
> There is a stud in North Carolina where I would love to buy one of their horses. If I win lotto I am on the plane over there!!
> 
> Stillwater Farm: Gypsy Vanners - Gypsy Vanner Horses - Cashiers, North Carolina


Funnily enough, one of the "Founding Fathers" of the gypsy vanner breed, responsible for the exportation of many many excellent examples of the breed to the US, is also the cause of most of our welfare issues. He has, at last estimate, around 2500 horses across the UK.

Some of you might be interested in this documentary if you have a spare half hour. It really showcases the true scale and urbanisation of the issue. And the "King of the Cobs" is mentioned more than once :wink:

Also, sorry for the off topic tangent we've gone on!


----------



## JCnGrace

Nothing is off topic on this thread.


----------



## ChristineNJ

Yup......I also buy way too much horse stuff (saddle pads, blankets, reins, bridles, halters, fly masks, etc) However, I have found that horse stuff sells really, really well on Ebay!!


----------



## boots

boots said:


> I bought a new western felt hat the day before meeting with my accountant for a budget session.
> 
> (Does it help that it was 20% off? She wasn't impressed.)


Follow up:

My accountant's boss called me today. We reviewed a few things and then she asked "So how is the hat?" 

Fortunately, she is also a rancher and understands things like hats and horse gear. We had a chuckle over it and I have to wear it at the next meeting. 

I told her my accountant "pinned my ears back" about the hat and it did stop me from going to the saddlery this week. She said "Then we have been successful." :icon_rolleyes:

Those two are just what I need.


----------



## Triumvirate

Confession: I scour this forum for locked threads so I can be entertained by all the drama while I'm in class.:wink:


----------



## Golden Horse

Confession....well hardly a confession more of a moan I guess..since I started the "I think I am sick" thread, I have been sick....was going to go to the doctor yesterday, but was stuck at home with no truck, was thinking about going to the ER today, but I'm not ER level sick I don't think...probably bronchitis. which they can't treat anyway...so on the downside, feel like YUK, only made it from bed to couch yesterday, but need to get out and do chores today...

BUT, have lost 10 pounds according to my scales.....not sure I believe that in less than a week


----------



## JCnGrace

Golden Horse said:


> Confession....well hardly a confession more of a moan I guess..since I started the "I think I am sick" thread, I have been sick....was going to go to the doctor yesterday, but was stuck at home with no truck, was thinking about going to the ER today, but I'm not ER level sick I don't think...probably bronchitis. which they can't treat anyway...so on the downside, feel like YUK, only made it from bed to couch yesterday, but need to get out and do chores today...
> 
> BUT, have lost 10 pounds according to my scales.....not sure I believe that in less than a week


 I hope you feel better soon!

I called in sick once at work so I could go to Kings Island with some friends. I got tonsillitis and was sicker than a dog for a week (still went though). I learned my lesson. :frown:


----------



## Golden Horse

I once called in sick to work so I could help out with our local Riding for the Disabled group, they had been asked to lead a carnival parade in the nearest city, and I was really needed to lead the young Fell Pony we were using, I had a rapport with him. Being Saturday I knew that I wouldn't get the time off, so I called in sick. Didn't figure that the local press would be there and we would be front page news!

The pony behaved beautifully, and I didn't lose my job


----------



## gingerscout

new confession, If I don't get out and ride soon I am going to go postal.. stupid cold and weather.. driving me stir crazy.. reminds me of the old simpsons episode no tv and no beer make homer go crazy...LOL


----------



## Avna

I don't want to go out and clean the pasture before it rains again.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

Golden Horse said:


> Confession....well hardly a confession more of a moan I guess..since I started the "I think I am sick" thread, I have been sick....was going to go to the doctor yesterday, but was stuck at home with no truck, was thinking about going to the ER today, but I'm not ER level sick I don't think...probably bronchitis. which they can't treat anyway...so on the downside, feel like YUK, only made it from bed to couch yesterday, but need to get out and do chores today...
> 
> BUT, have lost 10 pounds according to my scales.....not sure I believe that in less than a week


Make sure you keep your fluids up. Dehydration could account for that weight loss. Dangerous not to drink enough.

Get well soon.


----------



## JCnGrace

We have friends coming over tomorrow and I'm actually not too thrilled about it.


----------



## sarahfromsc

With all the stain, paint, paint thinner, and paint stripper fumes in my house, I think am getting high every day.


----------



## gingerscout

new confession, I am fed up with being fed up anymore.. I am ready to go postal.. working myself crazy, tired or being sick, tired of this blankety blank weather, and family stress. I am tired of feeling alone all the time, and tired of not being able to ride my horse, which was keeping me off of medicine for my depression, and the weather cancelled my plans for today as well. This all work and no play stuff is wearing me thin, and then to not feel like I have a friend in the world anymore isn't helping.. I finally got the chance to go ride today, and I got there, and by time I got my horse it started pouring freezing rain, and by the time I had others moved it was a white out blizzard.. now I have to come home and finish putting in a floor in room because were having company next week, by myself.. I want to sit and drink myself stupid, but don't have any and No alcohol sales on Sunday. I swear if I didn't have a job I would drive myself nuts.. Rant over:hide:


----------



## sarahfromsc

gingerscout said:


> new confession, I am fed up with being fed up anymore.. I am ready to go postal.. working myself crazy, tired or being sick, tired of this blankety blank weather, and family stress. I am tired of feeling alone all the time, and tired of not being able to ride my horse, which was keeping me off of medicine for my depression, and the weather cancelled my plans for today as well. This all work and no play stuff is wearing me thin, and then to not feel like I have a friend in the world anymore isn't helping.. I finally got the chance to go ride today, and I got there, and by time I got my horse it started pouring freezing rain, and by the time I had others moved it was a white out blizzard.. now I have to come home and finish putting in a floor in room because were having company next week, by myself.. I want to sit and drink myself stupid, but don't have any and No alcohol sales on Sunday. I swear if I didn't have a job I would drive myself nuts.. Rant over:hide:


Come on over, I have six bottles of nice wine and some Jamison's to boot!

Winter sucks. No way around it. Just keep putting one foot in front of the other and soon spring will have sprung!

Just open some paint thinner while putting in that floor and Breath deep....inkunicorn:

Hope to give you a chuckle.


----------



## Avna

gingerscout said:


> new confession, I am fed up with being fed up anymore.. I am ready to go postal.. working myself crazy, tired or being sick, tired of this blankety blank weather, and family stress. I am tired of feeling alone all the time, and tired of not being able to ride my horse, which was keeping me off of medicine for my depression, and the weather cancelled my plans for today as well. This all work and no play stuff is wearing me thin, and then to not feel like I have a friend in the world anymore isn't helping.. I finally got the chance to go ride today, and I got there, and by time I got my horse it started pouring freezing rain, and by the time I had others moved it was a white out blizzard.. now I have to come home and finish putting in a floor in room because were having company next week, by myself.. I want to sit and drink myself stupid, but don't have any and No alcohol sales on Sunday. I swear if I didn't have a job I would drive myself nuts.. Rant over:hide:


We're your friends. 

You know, just making time to groom my horse is enough to put me in a better mood. Even if I can't ride that day. 

Drinking won't help, don't go to do that. Go out and bury your hands in your horse's winter coat and breath in that warm horse smell. 

Today all I managed to do was go to church (only because I sing in the choir and there aren't enough good sopranos today because Virginia's husband died of brain cancer last week and she isn't singing right now just crying, so I HAD to show up), and clean the pasture as best I could (only because I am afraid of the neighbors and internal parasites, equally). Then I went home and did trivia puzzles on my computer until it got dark. Ain't proud of my day either. 

Spring will come.


----------



## JCnGrace

gingerscout said:


> new confession, I am fed up with being fed up anymore.. I am ready to go postal.. working myself crazy, tired or being sick, tired of this blankety blank weather, and family stress. I am tired of feeling alone all the time, and tired of not being able to ride my horse, which was keeping me off of medicine for my depression, and the weather cancelled my plans for today as well. This all work and no play stuff is wearing me thin, and then to not feel like I have a friend in the world anymore isn't helping.. I finally got the chance to go ride today, and I got there, and by time I got my horse it started pouring freezing rain, and by the time I had others moved it was a white out blizzard.. now I have to come home and finish putting in a floor in room because were having company next week, by myself.. I want to sit and drink myself stupid, but don't have any and No alcohol sales on Sunday. I swear if I didn't have a job I would drive myself nuts.. Rant over:hide:


 I was afraid friends were going to get snowed in here and have to spend the night. They are great people and I love 'em but my gosh they could talk a deaf person to death. They had horses to take care of too though so they headed home and it took them an extra hour to make it there.


----------



## trailhorserider

Hmm. Is this a confession or a rant......maybe more of a rant. 

I've been cooped up all winter because of the cold and icy footing (horses are at home so no indoor arena or anything like that) and we finally get some LOVELY 60 degree sunny days with no wind. PERFECT riding weather! 

I get one nice ride in on my gelding and then the next time I go to ride him, he's lame! It's been about 3 days now, and I've been riding my mare instead, but by golly, I've been waiting all winter to ride my gelding (who's never lame) and now he's lame!

I don't know if he slipped in the mud (no swelling anywhere) or maybe he has an abscess......I started soaking his foot today just in case. But man, what a bummer! But at least all is not lost, I still have the "old lady" to ride. 

And then today we go into town and I wanted to get some of this really lovely grass hay that came into our local Tractor Supply last week. I was sick so I didn't get any last week when it first arrived. So I'm feeling better and I go in there to get some and somebody bought ALL of it! Every last bale of grass hay is gone!!! Apparently a single person bought the entire batch! And they won't get anymore in for at least 3 weeks because the grass only just arrived and they have all this alfalfa to sell before they will order more!

So now I guess I am back to getting hay at the hardware store, where I was buying hay before I discovered Tractor Supply. The hay at the hardware store has been moldy lately, even when they got a "new" batch in. So here I am paying $17 a 100 lb bale for hay that aggravates my asthma with mold, I have to throw the moldy patches out and there was a dead animal in one of the last bales! I hate throwing hay away and I hate worrying about if I missed something that will make my horses sick. I swore I would not buy grass hay there anymore!!! :x

And somebody had to buy ALL of the really nice grass hay at Tractor Supply. I mean, every single bale. That sucks!

If you guys wonder why everyone in Arizona feeds alfalfa, it's because getting decent grass hay is next to impossible. You find one good batch, then the next has mold. Or the hay from Colorado is $14 for a 50 lb bale. Good grass hay is really hard to get up here. You get on these forums and everyone tells you how bad alfalfa is, so you try to feed grass, and you pay through the nose and there is a lot of waste and costs as much or more than the alfalfa anyway. No wonder most people cave in and just buy alfalfa. You have to work hard to find nice grass hay at a decent price. Especially if you try to feed it free choice. Good alfalfa is just........everywhere!!!


----------



## JCnGrace

If I had to pay what you guys out there in AZ do for hay I couldn't have any horses. For what you pay if you had something to haul it in you could make the drive once a year to a state where it's much cheaper and still come out ahead.


----------



## trailhorserider

JCnGrace said:


> If I had to pay what you guys out there in AZ do for hay I couldn't have any horses. For what you pay if you had something to haul it in you could make the drive once a year to a state where it's much cheaper and still come out ahead.


The worst part is, most people don't have pasture. I don't have pasture. You generally don't get enough grass in Arizona to feed a horse unless you have a way of watering it. So we have to pay the high hay prices 365 days a year without a break. :x


----------



## Change

I spent years feeding alfalfa with no ill effects. I'd buy it by the tons direct from the grower! I know people say because it is a legume and high protein that it can cause problems. We never free fed, we lived in AZ and the high CA desert.

Another confession. I hoard books. I have hundreds. I don't know what I'll do when it's time to downsize!!!!


----------



## gingerscout

can I confess I think my house is haunted?


----------



## JCnGrace

Change said:


> Another confession. I hoard books. I have hundreds. I don't know what I'll do when it's time to downsize!!!!


 Is it considered hoarding if you read them over and over again?


----------



## JCnGrace

gingerscout said:


> can I confess I think my house is haunted?


 I thinks that's pretty cool. Have you researched who the ghost may be?


----------



## gingerscout

nope I grew up in a house where it was like movie quality haunted, tried to get some of the "shows" to come out and investigate it, no one ever did. Used to see hear stuff all the time, and it wasn't friendly ghosts so to speak. Been years since I have seen one, we have had little strange things happen in our house since we moved in 5 years ago, but tonight clinched it for me. I am home alone, wife thinks it was brother, I think it might be the guy who died here before ( never knew that until 3 years AFTER we moved in)


----------



## JCnGrace

I grew up and Shelby County and there was an old abandoned house out in the country I think near Waldron (it's been a long time) and my oldest sister took me along one time when she and a bunch of her friends were going. I didn't see a ghost but I sure wanted to.


----------



## Change

JCnGrace said:


> Is it considered hoarding if you read them over and over again?


I still have all of the Time Life books my Mom bought for us kids as we were growing up. I still have a 1964 Encyclopedia Britannica. I have my grandfather's 6th grade English Primer. I have a Thesaurus from 1936! I have a complete collection of the great philosophers - and there are more than 50 books in that set! I have Nat Geo's from the 20s and 30s. I have a full collection of the Great Classics. Yes, there are several that are dog eared from numerous readings, but there are also some that I only handle with reverence, smell the rich leather bindings, savor the words within without cracking it open. Being around my library is like being in a barn in that it overwhelms the senses with a feeling of complete tranquility and happiness!


----------



## Golden Horse

I confess that despite having been married for


hang on.....takes of shoes and socks

errr 38 years and counting, there are evenings, like today, when I could happily hold a pillow over his face until he stops talking.........................


AGHHHHHHHHH

QUIET.......please


----------



## JCnGrace

Change said:


> I still have all of the Time Life books my Mom bought for us kids as we were growing up. I still have a 1964 Encyclopedia Britannica. I have my grandfather's 6th grade English Primer. I have a Thesaurus from 1936! I have a complete collection of the great philosophers - and there are more than 50 books in that set! I have Nat Geo's from the 20s and 30s. I have a full collection of the Great Classics. Yes, there are several that are dog eared from numerous readings, but there are also some that I only handle with reverence, smell the rich leather bindings, savor the words within without cracking it open. Being around my library is like being in a barn in that it overwhelms the senses with a feeling of complete tranquility and happiness!


 Lucky you having all the classics, I love to read. I don't think I could resist opening & reading them. I have horse care & training books and leaflets from the 20's and we've sure come a long way since then. They are still interesting to read.


----------



## JCnGrace

Golden Horse said:


> I confess that despite having been married for
> 
> 
> hang on.....takes of shoes and socks
> 
> errr 38 years and counting, there are evenings, like today, when I could happily hold a pillow over his face until he stops talking.........................
> 
> 
> AGHHHHHHHHH
> 
> QUIET.......please


 Mine can sit and be watching TV without saying a word to me for hours but the second I open a book and start reading he can't shut up. Why do they do that?


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

Change said:


> I still have all of the Time Life books my Mom bought for us kids as we were growing up. I still have a 1964 Encyclopedia Britannica. I have my grandfather's 6th grade English Primer. I have a Thesaurus from 1936! I have a complete collection of the great philosophers - and there are more than 50 books in that set! I have Nat Geo's from the 20s and 30s. I have a full collection of the Great Classics. Yes, there are several that are dog eared from numerous readings, but there are also some that I only handle with reverence, smell the rich leather bindings, savor the words within without cracking it open. Being around my library is like being in a barn in that it overwhelms the senses with a feeling of complete tranquility and happiness!


I thought I had too many books!! But I only have two pitiful bookcases!!

:rofl:


----------



## Golden Horse

JCnGrace said:


> Mine can sit and be watching TV without saying a word to me for hours but the second I open a book and start reading he can't shut up. Why do they do that?


Aha, it isn't just mine!


----------



## sarahfromsc

Or when you finally get the remote in your hands and you are watching what you want, and he wants to talk, or read headlines from MSN! Drives me insane.

My confession is the way my husband chews can make me crazy insane at times.


----------



## Golden Horse

I confess that this cold/flu/cough thing that has had me laid up for days now is making me super tetchy...

Which is why DH is getting moaned about....but I confess that I HATE soccer, I don't mind if you watch it, but do not be explaining the match to me, and STOP rewinding and replaying bits for me....I really do not care...


----------



## Mulefeather

I'm also down with a cold and feeling like 40 pounds of crap in a 10 pound sack. And I made the mistake of talking to my roommate about me possibly buying a house. I think he might be the biggest instigation for me to buy my own place at this rate. At least then I can come home and not worry about there being a party in my living room that I wasn't asked about, getting woken up on Sundays by his GF's child hollering her head off, or finding his hung-over friends asleep on the couch after a night of boozing.


----------



## gingerscout

I confess I am to the point of giving up my lifes dream with horses, and wiping the slate clean dusting off my hands and walking away.. 10 years of fighting people and butting heads, to get to ride my own horse more than once a month, I can't do it anymore. I use the riding to keep me sane and off some meds, but people don't seem to care if I never can get out and see my horse to avoid the problems, especially my wife. It's not worth the stress anymore


----------



## TimWhit91

As has been said before to you, you can't rely on other people to make you happy. You want to see your horse? Go see your horse. Not seeing her is on you, nobody else.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sarahfromsc

Story: I was contacted by an old college friend through FB, and then I called her and we were reliving our wild youth. I then went into the bowels of the basement into the dark corner where my college photos have been all these years, undetected by children.

Confession: I am SOOOOOooooo glad I was a wild child prior to fb and cellphones...lolol


----------



## ChristineNJ

gingerscout said:


> I confess I am to the point of giving up my lifes dream with horses, and wiping the slate clean dusting off my hands and walking away..
> 
> 
> Aww Gingerscout...don't give up your dream.....you may regret it! But, I know the sacrifices one has to make to have a horse. My oldest daughter is jealous of my horse....I can't figure that one out. But my horse makes me happy so I refuse to give her up!:gallop:


----------



## JCnGrace

Gingerscout, I'm afraid I'm going to agree with Timwhit on this one. Every relationship is a compromise between 2 parties but each of those parties also needs "me" time. Maybe she likes to go shopping or get together with her friends or spend time doing whatever it is that interests her and you need to encourage her to do it. At the same time she needs to understand that you also need "me" time which involves you spending time with your horse. 

Make up 2 books of coupons, give her one, you keep the other. Each coupon is worth an hour of "me" time. You two will have to sit down and figure out how many hours that can realistically be in a week. When one of you hands the other one or more of those coupons then during that time no honey do requests. If you need 2 hours at the barn then you have to cash in 2 coupons. 

Where there is a will there is a way.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

JCnGrace said:


> Mine can sit and be watching TV without saying a word to me for hours but the second I open a book and start reading he can't shut up. Why do they do that?


I can stay away from the kitchen for 23 hours, and the minute I go to start dinner he needs a glass of cold water, or hot water, or put on kettle, or he will just stand there and start talking about something totally random. Now I just say "are you going to be long" or "do you need to be there" !!


----------



## gingerscout

ok new one for the day.. if my neighbor does not fix his blankety blank Piece of Crap truck.. I am going to wring his neck. he has a older ford with a big block and no mufflers, he has to go to work at 3 am and loves to rev the crap out of us waking us up. He has newer nicer vehicles, he just loves to drive this one.. well apparently on the way home it broke down, so instead of towing it he decided to drive it home.. problem is its backfiring like a shotgun and stalling every time he tries to give it gas, he drove it through the neighborhood last night at 10pm, where it took him 20 min to go around the block and must have backfired 100 times, no joke. and he must have taken a day off work, because at 8 am when I got home he was working on the monstrosity again.. my dogs are wetting themselves due to all the booms, my daughter was scared to death to go out of the house to go to school, and its giving me a headache.. drive one of your other freaking cars, and let someone who actually knows how to fix a car look at it.. (believe me if you saw his mechanic skills you would see how apt that was). If I knew older carbs/ points etc I would look at it, but no clue


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

Do you not have "noise control" people you can call in to speak to your neighbours. 3am is totally unreasonable. Over here a car like that would get "pink stickered" which means it is not legally allowed on the road till brought up to standard and because 'pink stickers' are given by the police there is a deterring fine imposed if it is removed.

I think noise control is a council thing, you could make enquiries. Actually you probably should before you are tempted to do something stupid but effective *evil grin*. Do you want some ideas? lol


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker

gingerscout said:


> ok new one for the day.. if my neighbor does not fix his blankety blank Piece of Crap truck.. I am going to wring his neck. he has a older ford with a big block and no mufflers, he has to go to work at 3 am and loves to rev the crap out of us waking us up. He has newer nicer vehicles, he just loves to drive this one.. well apparently on the way home it broke down, so instead of towing it he decided to drive it home.. problem is its backfiring like a shotgun and stalling every time he tries to give it gas, he drove it through the neighborhood last night at 10pm, where it took him 20 min to go around the block and must have backfired 100 times, no joke. and he must have taken a day off work, because at 8 am when I got home he was working on the monstrosity again.. my dogs are wetting themselves due to all the booms, my daughter was scared to death to go out of the house to go to school, and its giving me a headache.. drive one of your other freaking cars, and let someone who actually knows how to fix a car look at it.. (believe me if you saw his mechanic skills you would see how apt that was). If I knew older carbs/ points etc I would look at it, but no clue


Confession: I may be one of those noisy people at ungodly hours. But with good reason-our neighbor (a grumpy old batty lady) once told me my pony made too much noise on the road when he walked by and it made her dog bark. I may or may not have started riding at night to make the situation worse :lol: I was a hateful child but I still find myself wanting to trot by that house today with a set of nice iron shoes on.


----------



## gingerscout

I already called.. technically our subdivision is considered the country.. ( who knew).. and whats done on their property is their business as long as its not on my yard, basically they don't want to send someone out to deal with it.. like our lack of animal control, my other neighbor called about a dog that was let loose and would attack people, it wasn't fixed and apparently the people thought it was funny, their response to them was shoot it if it was bothering them, same reason I can't find people to ride with.. I swear I live on an iceberg in the middle of the atlantic, even if you have problems, not even the police want to do anything about it.. ha ha


----------



## gingerscout

oh I could care less about the noise, its just the time he was choosing to do it at for hours at a time. I understand classic cars, heck I want one myself, but come on. I talk to him all the time and he's a great guy, but his mechanical skills are sub par, and I think he thinks his fiddling does more good until his truck sounds like a bomb factory..LOL


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker

gingerscout said:


> I already called.. technically our subdivision is considered the country.. ( who knew).. and whats done on their property is their business as long as its not on my yard, basically they don't want to send someone out to deal with it.. like our lack of animal control, my other neighbor called about a dog that was let loose and would attack people, it wasn't fixed and apparently the people thought it was funny, their response to them was shoot it if it was bothering them, same reason I can't find people to ride with.. I swear I live on an iceberg in the middle of the atlantic, even if you have problems, not even the police want to do anything about it.. ha ha


We're in the same boat, and I'll confess (pun pun) we've had to shoot a few dogs for chasing cattle, horses and kids. Animal control doesn't do squat to people who deserve to have their animals taken away, but I've seen them seize perfectly healthy animals from a premises for the stupidest of reasons.


----------



## JCnGrace

We got home from a trail ride one time at about 1:00 am and got yelled at by our batcrap crazy neighbor about waking her up even though it was her dogs that were making all the noise and the same dogs that are the reason we can never leave our windows open at night during nice weather if we want to get any sleep.:icon_rolleyes:

I'll confess that more than once I've really wanted to slap that woman. Since she's already nuts I wouldn't be able to slap her silly but maybe I could knock some sense into her.:twisted:


----------



## Mulefeather

Reasons like those listed above are what's going to make me feel like I need to drive past any home I'm considering buying at about 1 AM on a Saturday to see whose doing what. If I have to live there for the next 2 years, I don't want to deal with some of the people I've dealt with in the past!


----------



## Golden Horse

OK, I confess I caved in and went to the doctor yesterday

Turns out that cold I thought I had was flu

Turns out the flu that I had has turned to bronchitis

Turns out I got sent home to go to bed...well couch!

Such a shame Hubby is home as well, I really wish he had an outside job, then I could lay here watching Frozen, The Sound of Music, and The Shawshank Redemption....I don't think he would appreciate the first two, and he would get annoyed seeing Shawshank AGAIN


----------



## Avna

Get well soon!

Can you watch movies with earphones? That's what we do here. I really can't bear my husband's BBC history shows much less all those videos of with giant trucks crossing ice, and guys cutting down huge trees.


----------



## Mulefeather

Get well soon GH!!


----------



## Change

Ditto onthe Get Well Soon!

I confess I love my neighborhood. We can shoot guns on our range in the backyard -no one complains. And occasionally one of the neighbors will show up and join the fun. I clop-clop up the road and set off chain reaction barking. No complaints. The neighbor labrador lifts his head in melodious song, my 5 pit bulls yodel off-key - and we all laugh.


----------



## sarahfromsc

Golden Horse said:


> OK, I confess I caved in and went to the doctor yesterday
> 
> Turns out that cold I thought I had was flu
> 
> Turns out the flu that I had has turned to bronchitis
> 
> Turns out I got sent home to go to bed...well couch!
> 
> Such a shame Hubby is home as well, I really wish he had an outside job, then I could lay here watching Frozen, The Sound of Music, and The Shawshank Redemption....I don't think he would appreciate the first two, and he would get annoyed seeing Shawshank AGAIN


Love, love, love Shawshank. My other two movies to watch when sick, Goodwill Hunting, and The Greenmile.


----------



## Mulefeather

My "sick day" movies were always Lord Of The Rings (any of the original trilogy) and Forrest Gump.


----------



## JCnGrace

I'll add my get well soon wishes too Golden Horse



Mulefeather said:


> Reasons like those listed above are what's going to make me feel like I need to drive past any home I'm considering buying at about 1 AM on a Saturday to see whose doing what. If I have to live there for the next 2 years, I don't want to deal with some of the people I've dealt with in the past!


 Their house wasn't there when we bought the farm and why, when his dad has all kinds of land, they had to choose the spot right across from our barn to put their trailer is beyond me.


----------



## JCnGrace

Today I hopped on Cloud and had her take me to the other barn. 

Well, hopped sounds kinda athletic and the truth of the matter is I stood her beside the water trough, heaved myself up on the edge of it and then threw my leg over her back hoping all the while she wouldn't move until I got my butt firmly planted on her back.


----------



## Change

I confess I worked WAY too hard (again) today!


----------



## JCnGrace

Egads Change, don't you know that "w*#k" is one of those 4 letter words that you should avoid saying and doing.


----------



## Change

JCnGrace said:


> Egads Change, don't you know that "w*#k" is one of those 4 letter words that you should avoid saying and doing.


 Well, tell that to the two acres that need fencing, the driveway / bridge that has to be built so I can park the horsetrailer in my own yard, the barn that needs building, the manure that needs moved, etc.


----------



## Heleen Strydom

I work two jobs to afford my daughter's lessons, only because I never had the opportunity to take lessons myself. Living the dream through my daughter!


----------



## JCnGrace

I'm glad to be done with all the major stuff, don't think we have what it takes to build up a farm these days. We just had to cut up a tree that was blown over the fence and deal with the subsequent mess. In other words we are just in maintenance mode.


----------



## JCnGrace

Heleen Strydom said:


> I work two jobs to afford my daughter's lessons, only because I never had the opportunity to take lessons myself. Living the dream through my daughter!


 Never too late to take lessons yourself Heleen. It would be great mother daughter time.


----------



## Change

*sigh* maintenance mode. What a concept!


----------



## Golden Horse

I confess, "I think I'm going to live!"

Lol I got out and got some pony time yesterday, and was lying in bed last night thinking "WOW my lungs are actually working" 

They are kind of solid again this morning, but hey, it is improving at last. I really don't remember being ill for this long before...............very frustrating.


----------



## Golden Horse

I confess, I looked at the final heap of laundry on the floor, and decided to shove it all in together, it is possible that this may of included human clothes, dog towels and a, probably clean large pony size fleece.....


----------



## Change

*GH - *glad to hear your lungs are functional again and that you got horse time. They _are_ the best medicine!

I confess that, despite the rain, much more was accomplished today. I wish I could say I see light at the end of the tunnel, but no - that's just another doggone train....


----------



## JCnGrace

It's good to hear you're on the mend Golden Horse just don't push yourself too soon so that it doesn't turn into pneumonia.

Change, the first place we bought was in '93. 10 acres, a house that was built in the 60's that was structurally sound but still had flock wallpaper (layers of it), some rooms olive green and some rooms gold sculpted carpet, brown & orange striped plastic paneling in one of the bathrooms and light maple cabinets & built in bookshelves. Let me tell you I now hate wallpaper so bad you will never see it in a house I live in. LOL Sanded down all the cabinets, woodwork & bookshelves and restained then in cherry. Had to build a barn and fence pastures. 

Bought our current farm in '95 and it was part of our retirement plan so we were able to take a little more time getting it ready since the retirement goal was 2000. This place hadn't been taken care of in years. House had to be bulldozed, the barn was salvageable but needed a lot of work, old fencing tore out and new put up. Then in '99 we got a cash offer on the place we were living so all the sudden the rush was on. The barn and fencing were already done but we hadn't started on a house or garage. 

2 farms in 7 years and that's why I say I don't think we could do it again. That was a lot of hard (insert that 4 letter word). Now we get to sit back and enjoy the fruits of our labor. Still a lot of maintenance but that's a breeze compared to being in the spot you're in now. I can sympathize. It probably seems never ending now but when you're done it will make all the blood, sweat, & tears worth it.


----------



## Change

*JC *- I bought my original acre 10 years ago, thinking that with one dog I'd have room in the already fenced back yard for another dog and a horse. Then a friend gave my son a female pit bull. My son wanted one litter from his dog, so I said okay and we ended up with two out of that litter... and 18 months later we had an accidental 2nd litter. Ended up with 5 large dogs, so no room for a horse.

18 months ago I bought said horse. We fenced the front yard for her. It was just barely big enough, but sloped and a muddy mess in wet weather (often the case here in 'Bama). So, when I heard the next door neighbor was willing to let me take over payments on his acre, I grabbed it. And thus the work began. 

I should have that place put in order within this year; and then I'll be eyeing the place on the other side with hopes of a similar deal. I would love owning the acres on both sides of my house.


----------



## Mulefeather

I confess that it's taking everything I have not to go out and start shopping for a horse! 

I inherited some money recently, and I decided I'm going to use it to purchase a house for myself- but I think I need to put it "out of sight, out of mind" until the time to purchase comes around, so I can avoid the obvious temptation and just stick with lessons for a bit before I go back to owning. 

Other than that, I'm excited and terrified about buying a house. When I was younger, I always imagined it would be with my (now ex) husband. I never imagined I would be buying my first home by myself. Now so much time has passed and I'll have been divorced 3 years this coming fall. It's a little bittersweet, I've worked so hard and done so much over these last few years.


----------



## Sheri Williams

Werecat said:


> I too buy too much horse stuff.
> 
> I find myself when it comes to riding, overwhelmed. Between the heavy saddle and the issue with bridling, I almost don't want to ride. I'm trying to work through it though.
> 
> Proud of you for literally getting back on the horse! And bareback no less.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your post was very helpful. I am looking for Western saddles and some I cannot even lift up! Therefore, not easy to trail up and go. 
Wrapping bubble saddles here I am!! lol


----------



## Avna

Sheri Williams said:


> Your post was very helpful. I am looking for Western saddles and some I cannot even lift up! Therefore, not easy to trail up and go.
> Wrapping bubble saddles here I am!! lol


Look at endurance type western saddles. Most are in the 15 - 25 lb range. As long as you aren't planning on roping steers . . .


----------



## Golden Horse

I confess to being relieved...I crashed and burned today.....like big soggy mess of not being able to talk to anyone without breaking down....

Well seems that while I was ill I forgot to change my HRT patch, kind of gives you a accelerated menopause, so my hormones are way out of wack...easy fix, new patch on, waiting for it to kick in, should feel like a human again in the morning, in the meantime I so WISH I had red wine and chocolate in the house


----------



## weeedlady

Golden Horse said:


> should feel like a human again in the morning, in the meantime I so WISH I had red wine and chocolate in the house


You NEED red wine and chocolate. Go ahead, hop in the car and just go get it. Or call a friend to deliver! It will speed your recovery!
M


----------



## JCnGrace

My confession for the day:

I was straightening up my closet and decided the box that my dress boots were in was so mauled it needed pitched. When I took the boots out something caught my eye so I reached in a pulled out a pair of underwear. Thought I better look in the other boot and pulled out a pair of socks. I tried and can't even recall the last time I wore those boots so I have no clue how long or why my underthings were stuffed in them.  At least they looked clean but I wasn't taking any chances so I threw them in the laundry.


----------



## Golden Horse

Best confession for a while JCN. love it...


----------



## JCnGrace

As horrifying as it was finding presents in my boots it would have been worse if I hadn't recognized those undies. It's a bear getting old and forgetful.:shrug:


----------



## Change

*JC* - if your younger years were anything like mine....


----------



## Werecat

My ex and I have been broken up for 3 years come next month. We haven't spoken to each other since the day we broke up. I've had a very rough time getting over him, and I dare say I still fully am not.

Anyway, a guy I used to date who I remained friends with found a Craigslist ad for some rare car parts he needs asking if that was my ex. It turns out it is. He'll be meeting him tomorrow. Is it weird that made my heart sink? I always have this strange feeling when he's home (he's a merchant marine, so always gone). And I had that feeling again last night, then this. For the record I do not keep tabs on him, just situations like these are what confirms when he's home. And when I used to talk to his mother (both of his parents became like second parents to me... I loved them).

Honestly I know I need to look forward, and I do. Just sometimes when I hear about people seeing him it makes me feel sad/heavy hearted. I'm still friends with two people I made through him, though one isn't in touch with him anymore. And the other is still close with him but NEVER talks about my him because he knows how I feel and respects my wishes.

This is the second time a friend of mine has come to me asking if an ad they were buying car parts from was my ex, lol. First time it was for a 1st gen Camaro subframe for my car. My buddy is the one who's been helping me with the car, so he found the ad and called. The subframe in the ad was originally for my car but I never got it after we broke up. Luckily he had sold it the day before, so I don't have TOO many parts that he had gotten for me going onto my car.

I just want to move forward and have made every effort to do so. I am the one who chose for us not to speak after the breakup. I'm one of those people who needs someone out of sight, and my life to get over them.


----------



## JCnGrace

I'm sorry you're having to go through that Werecat. I bet there are a lot of us, male and female, in this world who have someone in our past we never forget even though we're better off with them not being in our present life. Hang in there and hugs of support to you.


----------



## JCnGrace

Change said:


> *JC* - if your younger years were anything like mine....


 LOL, probably since I spent my 20's and early 30's single.:cheers:


----------



## Werecat

JCnGrace said:


> I'm sorry you're having to go through that Werecat. I bet there are a lot of us, male and female, in this world who have someone in our past we never forget even though we're better off with them not being in our present life. Hang in there and hugs of support to you.


That made me smile, thank you.  I definitely think he's that person for me. I am happy with where my life is now. If that relationship ending taught me anything, it was to work harder and go after what makes me happy. I've come a long way since then, and truly feel like I changed for the better. So maybe the loss is worth it in the end. I definitely learned a positive lesson.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

It is definitely one of the hardest things you will have to do. Have you considered talking to him now, with three years behind you? It may feel awkward the first couple of times, but honestly, you will find you have moved on so far that the little things you used to overlook are now things you would think "surely I didn't put up with THAT"!! You will see things that help you let go. There will be little things that make you think "if only" but even they go when you are fully free. :hugs:


----------



## gingerscout

well I guess I am cured of my problem as well, new pad and reins ordered..LOL


----------



## JCnGrace

I had more surprises today when I cleaned the fridge. No underwear though.:icon_rolleyes:


----------



## Golden Horse

JCnGrace said:


> I had more surprises today when I cleaned the fridge. No underwear though.:icon_rolleyes:


You cleaned the fridge while going commando? 

http://www.horseforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## gingerscout

oh if you guys only knew the area I lived in.. I live within 5 miles of Nudist camps as in PLURAL.. summer time is fun here for us regular people..*bangs head on wall..lol*


----------



## JCnGrace

Golden Horse said:


> You cleaned the fridge while going commando?


 I meant no undies in the fridge but if you really want to know I still had my jammies on so yes I was commando.


----------



## JCnGrace

gingerscout said:


> oh if you guys only knew the area I lived in.. I live within 5 miles of Nudist camps as in PLURAL.. summer time is fun here for us regular people..*bangs head on wall..lol*


 There are nudist camps in Indiana?mg:
I must lead a sheltered life because I didn't know there was one let alone multiple ones.


----------



## gingerscout

Oh yes and they hold a massive festival every summer people like gene Simmons and kid rock and others come every year. MIL works for a pharmacy chain and says they have files for about 20 celebs who come for it in case they need something


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I just bought a saddle that it ends up we couldn't really afford...but my husband won't let me return it or try to sell it. He says that I deserve it for all the hard work I do, which makes me feel bad because I'm awful about doing house work (in my defense, I work 10+ hour days and am on-call 24/7). :frown:


----------



## Golden Horse

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I just bought a saddle that it ends up we couldn't really afford...but my husband won't let me return it or try to sell it. He says that I deserve it for all the hard work I do, which makes me feel bad because I'm awful about doing house work (in my defense, I work 10+ hour days and am on-call 24/7). :frown:


Should make you feel GOOD, because hubby is a keeper.....

Seriously you deserve your saddle, keep it, eat noodles....and no one ever said that women should be good at housework...didn't even make the commandments.









http://www.horseforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Golden Horse said:


> Should make you feel GOOD, because hubby is a keeper.....
> 
> Seriously you deserve your saddle, keep it, eat noodles....and no one ever said that women should be good at housework...didn't even make the commandments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.horseforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


LOL!

The house isn't THAT bad. Dishes need to be done, need to sweep, that sort of thing. I just get home and I'm completely exhausted. 

I have a very hard time doing anything for me. I always talk myself out of it or convince myself that I don't need it. I'm very good at that. I only buy new clothes if I absolutely HAVE to, haven't bought myself a pair of new shoes in years (hubby has bought me two pairs of boots, but they were both gifts, so I couldn't talk him out of it). But when it comes to everyone else, I splurge. Bought hubby a PS3 for Christmas, as well as several games. BUT, not nearly as expensive as that saddle.


----------



## JCnGrace

Don't feel bad Drafty, I'm home all day and there's always dirty dishes in the sink and the floors need swept. Doesn't matter if I did those things an hour ago it needs done again. So don't you think you don't deserve something special for yourself just because you can't keep at it 24/7. 

I'll confess I actually like to watch Hoarders on TV. It horrifies me but at the same time I'm fascinated by it. The next day I always clean something out. I just wish hubby would let me have a go at his office.

I think I'd probably have that horrified fascination reaction at a nudist camp too but I don't plan on finding out.LOL


----------



## boots

JCnGrace said:


> My confession for the day:
> 
> I was straightening up my closet and decided the box that my dress boots were in was so mauled it needed pitched. When I took the boots out something caught my eye so I reached in a pulled out a pair of underwear. Thought I better look in the other boot and pulled out a pair of socks. I tried and can't even recall the last time I wore those boots so I have no clue how long or why my underthings were stuffed in them.  At least they looked clean but I wasn't taking any chances so I threw them in the laundry.


I'm just caching up on this thread.

Um... I have not had an experience like that in many decades. Omigoodness. You made me laugh.


----------



## Change

I'll confess - I don't have to worry about a husband complaining about an untidy house, and when I can't stand it, I have my tenant come over to clean for x off the rent! Works for both of us! Okay - it isn't that bad, but I don't do floors (mop/vacuum) or dusting! 

I'll also confess that every time we go to the tack store, I drool over a couple Tucker saddles. Want!


----------



## Avna

I'll confess that it seems like I only have the energy either to give the dogs their hour hike in the woods or ride my horse. Never both in one day. If I do, I have to rest the whole next day. Today it was the dogs' turn. I went down to the horse barn and all I managed to do was groom and graze my horse and clean the half acre turn out. Did not have enough oomph left to do more.


----------



## JCnGrace

I have no confessions for tonight because I didn't do diddly squat today.


----------



## gingerscout

I'll confess wife and I went grocery shopping yesterday, came home and said nothing looks good and ordered Pizza Hut..LOL


----------



## Golden Horse

I confess I had a FANTASTIC ride yesterday, and was was driving home kind of looking forward to heated up day old stew for supper. Then husband rang and said he and my son were going to the bar for Wings night...turns out that beer, and wings were a lot better than stew, and yes I went straight from my ride, sweat, barn smell and all....at least she isn't shedding yet


----------



## JCnGrace

gingerscout said:


> I'll confess wife and I went grocery shopping yesterday, came home and said nothing looks good and ordered Pizza Hut..LOL


 I went grocery shopping today. I have to eat BEFORE I go in the store or I buy all kinds of junk food and anything else that looks good. LOL Still spent over 300 bucks but I haven't been real grocery shopping since right after Thanksgiving. Unreal grocery shopping is just running in to get bread, milk and an additional 1 or 2 items if I'm out of something and hubby usually is the one that does this because he runs a lot more than I do. Now we're good for another 2 or 3 months.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

My confession today is that, as much as I love my job and my hotel is doing better than ever (ranked 24th in the nation out of 1600 Days Inns), I wanted to quit today. The stress is really getting to me. Been curled up watching movies and crying all evening.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JCnGrace

Golden Horse said:


> I confess I had a FANTASTIC ride yesterday, and was was driving home kind of looking forward to heated up day old stew for supper. Then husband rang and said he and my son were going to the bar for Wings night...turns out that beer, and wings were a lot better than stew, and yes I went straight from my ride, sweat, barn smell and all....at least she isn't shedding yet


 It's awesome that you had such a good ride. While the wings sound tasty, the beer does not. I wish I liked beer because sometimes in the summer I want something other than water but nothing sweet and beer would fit that need but I never developed the taste for it.


----------



## JCnGrace

DraftyAiresMum said:


> My confession today is that, as much as I love my job and my hotel is doing better than ever (ranked 24th in the nation out of 1600 Days Inns), I wanted to quit today. The stress is really getting to me. Been curled up watching movies and crying all evening.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 Time to take a vacation and not just a stay at home one. You got to get away from everything and leave the cell phone off. 

I used to take off and go camping by myself. Our family friends had land that a river ran through and we had a camping spot that quit getting used much once all us kids grew up but that's where I'd go because there were no other people there. A lady that lived close had a German Shepherd that always came and stayed with me. I didn't mind 4-legged company.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Last time I took a "vacation" was my honeymoon in October. My staff still hasn't recovered fully from that and I was only gone two days. There was a lot of fighting and stupid drama when I was gone. I still have two staff members (one is my freaking assistant manager, for crying out loud!) who won't talk to each other and will barely tolerate being in the same room together because of things that happened while I was gone. I've tried to work things out and smooth things over, but short of writing them both up or firing them, nothing has worked. That's just employee issues. My owner, as much as I love him, doesn't help matters. I have one day a week to get my manager work done. The other four days, I run the counter with no back up. Yet he still calls me and expects me to put out his fires, regardless of whatever else I have going on. 

Sorry. Not trying to sound whiny or woe-is-me. Just seriously over it right now.

Oh, and my BIL is pressuring me to demand a higher salary from my boss because right now I get paid about half what I should be making in the position I'm in. Smeh. Operations managers typically make $40-45K a year. I made $25K. He doesn't get that my owner is NOT just going to raise my pay $20K overnight. Never mind the fact that I made him over a $1.1M last year when the hotel had never done better than $850K in the previous five years. And never mind that we're on track to shatter last year (going to break $100K this month and it's the shortest month of the year and supposedly "slow season"...same month last year, we barely broke $60K).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse

DraftyAiresMum said:


> My confession today is that, as much as I love my job and my hotel is doing better than ever (ranked 24th in the nation out of 1600 Days Inns), I wanted to quit today. The stress is really getting to me. Been curled up watching movies and crying all evening.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


HUGE CONGRATS, on the performance of your hotel, that is fantastic, 24 out of 1600 is no small feat...but so many ((((((hugs))))) on the stress, you need someone that you can delegate a lot of stuff too, and believe me there is someone, or some people that can take parts of your job for you. It saved my life as a manager when I eventually got that, and passed off as much as I could....



JCnGrace said:


> It's awesome that you had such a good ride. While the wings sound tasty, the beer does not. I wish I liked beer because sometimes in the summer I want something other than water but nothing sweet and beer would fit that need but I never developed the taste for it.


You know what's funny? I never used to like beer, then when I started Western Riding, the first schooling show I went to, someone genuinely said "here hold my beer" followed by "have a beer" well I had one and actually liked it. What is even funnier I only usually drink beer after a ride, or at shows....



JCnGrace said:


> Time to take a vacation and not just a stay at home one. You got to get away from everything and leave the cell phone off.


AND THIS


----------



## JCnGrace

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Last time I took a "vacation" was my honeymoon in October. My staff still hasn't recovered fully from that and I was only gone two days. There was a lot of fighting and stupid drama when I was gone. I still have two staff members (one is my freaking assistant manager, for crying out loud!) who won't talk to each other and will barely tolerate being in the same room together because of things that happened while I was gone. I've tried to work things out and smooth things over, but short of writing them both up or firing them, nothing has worked. That's just employee issues. My owner, as much as I love him, doesn't help matters. I have one day a week to get my manager work done. The other four days, I run the counter with no back up. Yet he still calls me and expects me to put out his fires, regardless of whatever else I have going on.
> 
> Sorry. Not trying to sound whiny or woe-is-me. Just seriously over it right now.
> 
> Oh, and my BIL is pressuring me to demand a higher salary from my boss because right now I get paid about half what I should be making in the position I'm in. Smeh. Operations managers typically make $40-45K a year. I made $25K. He doesn't get that my owner is NOT just going to raise my pay $20K overnight. Never mind the fact that I made him over a $1.1M last year when the hotel had never done better than $850K in the previous five years. And never mind that we're on track to shatter last year (going to break $100K this month and it's the shortest month of the year and supposedly "slow season"...same month last year, we barely broke $60K).
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 Believe me as a manager at a customer service based job I understand. This is why I also know that sometimes you have to worry about you and not the job. It will survive and you will be reenergized to iron out any wrinkles that happened when you were gone. Quite frankly it sounds like you need to fire your asst. manager and get one you can count on.


----------



## Golden Horse

JCnGrace said:


> Believe me as a manager at a customer service based job I understand. This is why I also know that sometimes you have to worry about you and not the job. It will survive and you will be reenergized to iron out any wrinkles that happened when you were gone. Quite frankly it sounds like you need to fire your asst. manager and get one you can count on.



Totally agree


----------



## JCnGrace

I just reread what I wrote and to avoid any confusion I used to be in a management position at a customer service based job, now I'm a bum.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

Well so if a holiday is out of the question. Ask for the pay rise. Put it in writing pointing out how way below the average your pay is and the improved performance of the hotel and take it to your manager/owner and say it to him.

If you get it, i'm sure you will feel a bit better.

:hugs: sounds like you are doing a great job. It also sounds like you need to figure out how to delegate a bit. There must be someone with some nous that you can groom to your advantage. Obviously, not the squabblers!!!

:gallop:


----------



## Mulefeather

Drafty, you might want to start putting together a portfolio and a resume, and trying to see if you can possibly find a better position. The others are right, you HAVE to put yourself first, especially when you have a very marketable skill such as managing a hotel. "Operations Manager" looks very, very good on a resume and will definitely set you apart from the rest- even if you decide not to stay in the Hospitality industry, it showcases you've got what it takes to manage people, customers, and time/standards. 

If you're being paid half the going rate, your BIL is absolutely right that you need to be asking for more money. You can be polite but firm about it, and be prepared to take your skillset elsewhere. My strategy, however, would be to shop around for a better offer beforehand if you can. Then you can go to your boss and say "Look, I like working here and you have been an amazing boss. I want to stay here, but Company X is offering me more. What can we do about this?"

That puts the ball squarely in his court, and proves that you're dedicated enough that you're giving them a chance to keep you. If he can afford to pay you more and knows how to keep decent talent, he'll pay you what he needs to keep you. If not, you have your bags packed already. You can't get what you don't ask for- and who knows, you may be able to find a better position with more pay and better working conditions if you don't stay. Frankly, from what you've said in the 30's thread, the Assistant Mgr should have been fired long ago. She's a nuisance and a troublemaker, and in an employer's market you can afford to replace her with someone who isn't five times over.

I had a friend years ago who taught me one of the most valuable lessons I ever learned, and that is to put in your time and press onwards with your own growth. That friend now makes probably about 10 times what I do, and he started out the same way I did- working as a bank teller.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I actually talked to my owner this morning and I'm feeling much better.

Bear in mind that I have A LOT on my plate with running this hotel AND working the front desk. The majority of people in my position just have to worry about running the hotel. On top of the day-to-day management, I also have to worry about billing, payroll, ordering, HR, guest complaints, credit card disputes, deposits, training...the list goes on, but that's all I can think of at the moment. Then, there's the general front desk duties: answering phones, making reservations, checking guests in and out, fixing issues with reservations, laundry (have done ten loads today and haven't really been keeping on top of it like I normally do)...that list goes on, too. I'm also on-call 24/7 in case of an emergency or if there is a question. While I do get some dumb phone calls and texts (usually from the assistant manager) about things they should already know, for the most part, my employees are really good about figuring it out on their own. 

When I talked to my owner this morning, I was kind of stressed that I'd get "yelled" at (not really yelled, but it will just edit the word I want to use  ) for forgetting to bill a couple of our direct bill accounts that are bi-monthly instead of the standard once a month like all the others. They're new accounts and with as busy as we've been, they kind of got lost in the shuffle. 

That wasn't the case at all. He and I talked about how awesome the hotel is doing, how busy we are in the coming week (Monday through Friday, we're at 75% capacity or better), and a couple other minor things (a bid my dad did for us on walling in under the stairs on the north end of the building to create more storage). I made the comment that we're always watching out to save him money where we can (we had been talking about reusing the door handle off the soon-to-be guest laundry room door for the new storage closet and I told him that's what we had already planned to do before he mentioned it) and he said "I know you are, and I appreciate it. When I come up on Monday or Tuesday, we're going to talk about raises and I'm going to treat you guys to pizza. You all have been doing an awesome job and I really appreciate it." 

Here's some craziness for you. This is from SimplyHired.com.

Hotel Operations Manager Salaries | Simply Hired

One thing for sure I'm going to talk to my owner about is my schedule. Right now, I work Wednesday-Saturday from 7am to 3pm and Monday from 8am to 4pm. Monday is my manager day. I really don't need to be here on Saturdays (nothing ever happens on Saturdays that a regular front desk person can't handle) and only have one day to do manager stuff is not enough. My office is always a disaster because I don't have the time to file on top of all the other ten million things I have to do on Mondays to catch up. My owner's wife helped me clean it when they were here last week and it took us about two hours to file everything because I was that far behind. So, I'm going to see if I can change my schedule to Monday through Friday, with Monday and Tuesday as manager days, then work the desk Wednesday, Thursday and Friday. The main reason I have to work the desk anyway is because our old GM (whose place I took after she got fired last year) never worked the desk and so became kind of disconnected from the guests and employees. She was always shut in her office and when she did come out, it was to try to micro-manage everyone...when she had no clue what was going on.


----------



## Golden Horse

:thumbsup: Sounds like a good start Drafty, now remember when you are talking to him just how valuable you are, and how you are putting money in his pocket. 

I confess............I am very annoyed...................I think I am coming down with a cold, which is something I could do without, I have had 5 good healthy feeling days since the last bout of cold/flu/bronchitis. Now it's bad enough contemplating being ill again, but worse when 3 weeks today I will probably have finished all my classes at the first show of the season, and I need all the ride time I can before then.....


----------



## ManicMini

Oops, accidental post!


----------



## JCnGrace

I ate a chocolate bunny today.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

Tongue-in-cheek


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

^^ Ain't that the truth!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse

I confess, there has to be better ways of spending Saturday night than bathing the dog.....I have given up hoping that the Jack Russell will ever look at a skunk and think "oh look one of those smelly things, best leave that alone"


----------



## JCnGrace

Ask your vets if they have a product called Skunk Off. It's a liquid that you squirt in your hands and then run it through their fur. That stuff works and it's much easier than a bath.


----------



## Change

I confess that I'm glad none of my dogs have encountered a skunk. If you think bathing a Jack Russell is bad, try bathing a Pit Bull who doesn't like baths!

I also confess that I'm pretty smitten with my new horse!


----------



## gingerscout

I confess I took the time to make a topic for me and my horse, then put it in the wrong topic, and now it gets no traffic, except for the same 2 people who are nice enough to answer..lol. I wondered if it could be moved, apparently it can't, so the hours I spent uploading videos and such and writing it out is just for my benefit I guess.. ha ha ha


----------



## Golden Horse

JCnGrace said:


> Ask your vets if they have a product called Skunk Off. It's a liquid that you squirt in your hands and then run it through their fur. That stuff works and it's much easier than a bath.


I did have some, can't remember why I didn't replace it. I just make up a mix of Dawn, Hydrogen Peroxide and Baking soda, rub that in then wash off, seems to work OK..



gingerscout said:


> I confess I took the time to make a topic for me and my horse, then put it in the wrong topic, and now it gets no traffic, except for the same 2 people who are nice enough to answer..lol. I wondered if it could be moved, apparently it can't, so the hours I spent uploading videos and such and writing it out is just for my benefit I guess.. ha ha ha


LOL, welcome to my world, I made a thread about Fergie and I, and it comes some likes, but not much else, but that's OK, I mainly do it to remind myself on bad days that we are making progress.

You do have an option, start a new thread in the place you want to be, then in the opening post link to the old thread, then put one more post in the old thread linking to the new one...hey presto, all the info linked together.


----------



## gingerscout

true but if no one goes to either its all in vain anyways.. ha ha ha:wink:


----------



## DragonflyAzul

Cross posting this here since I probably should have just added to this thread in the first place lol

Laugh at me, I deserve it. 

When I got my little mare in November she was green, buddy sour, and absolutely terrible on the lead rope, she'd set her feet and become one with the earth, never to be moved. She was staying on my brothers ranch and I'd go out and see her as often as I could, in January I brought her to my place, much less of a horse heaven for her, but happier circumstances for me because now I get to see her everyday. 

I worked on getting her responsive to the lead rope for a good while, as soon as she started being responsive and obedient to pressure I started lunging, very slowly. I didn't want her to feel like I was picking on her, just wanted her to learn with me. I was/am still fairly new to doing it so I wanted to take it easy.

As my confidence grew and she was responsive I started asking for more speed. Well she'd pick up her walk to a fast walk but that wasn't good enough for me, I kept trying till I got a trot and boy was I proud when she'd do it on cue.

Well, so I shared pictures online and some one asked, "Is she gaited? She looks like she might be gaited." (what magic do you need to determine a gaited horse by looking at pictures of it standing still??) 

So I started looking into it and I just couldn't tell.. I'd watch videos of her in slow motion, watch YouTube videos of gaited horses, wondered if she was and if so how do I unlock this ability? 

Well it finally clicked with me today, her fast walk that she used to do was a smooth gait, and I've effectively taught her to pace instead. *head-desk* 

I'm working to reverse my green trainer mistake, I just thought it was a story worth sharing.


----------



## JCnGrace

gingerscout said:


> I confess I took the time to make a topic for me and my horse, then put it in the wrong topic, and now it gets no traffic, except for the same 2 people who are nice enough to answer..lol. I wondered if it could be moved, apparently it can't, so the hours I spent uploading videos and such and writing it out is just for my benefit I guess.. ha ha ha


 I confess I don't go to every section on the forum unless the first thread title catches my attention. What section is it in and I'll go check it out.


----------



## JCnGrace

DragonflyAzul said:


> Cross posting this here since I probably should have just added to this thread in the first place lol
> 
> Laugh at me, I deserve it.
> 
> When I got my little mare in November she was green, buddy sour, and absolutely terrible on the lead rope, she'd set her feet and become one with the earth, never to be moved. She was staying on my brothers ranch and I'd go out and see her as often as I could, in January I brought her to my place, much less of a horse heaven for her, but happier circumstances for me because now I get to see her everyday.
> 
> I worked on getting her responsive to the lead rope for a good while, as soon as she started being responsive and obedient to pressure I started lunging, very slowly. I didn't want her to feel like I was picking on her, just wanted her to learn with me. I was/am still fairly new to doing it so I wanted to take it easy.
> 
> As my confidence grew and she was responsive I started asking for more speed. Well she'd pick up her walk to a fast walk but that wasn't good enough for me, I kept trying till I got a trot and boy was I proud when she'd do it on cue.
> 
> Well, so I shared pictures online and some one asked, "Is she gaited? She looks like she might be gaited." (what magic do you need to determine a gaited horse by looking at pictures of it standing still??)
> 
> So I started looking into it and I just couldn't tell.. I'd watch videos of her in slow motion, watch YouTube videos of gaited horses, wondered if she was and if so how do I unlock this ability?
> 
> Well it finally clicked with me today, her fast walk that she used to do was a smooth gait, and I've effectively taught her to pace instead. *head-desk*
> 
> I'm working to reverse my green trainer mistake, I just thought it was a story worth sharing.


 Just remember how you taught it to her in the first place because when you start getting old and broke down you'll want to go back to that smooth gait.


----------



## JCnGrace

Yesterday hubby said he wanted to move some hay to the mini's barn today. Today he changed his mind and said tomorrow. I was glad. Why do today that which you can put off 'til tomorrow? :twisted:


----------



## gingerscout

It actually was in the pictures section, It originally was going to be just pictures, then it branced out into other things, and I inquired about having it moved, with no luck..LOL


----------



## gingerscout

I confess I used to laugh at my dad/ uncles, grandparents when they would complain about back pain when I was a young kid.. sheesh I get it now.. I am hobbling around like an 80 year old man


----------



## JCnGrace

I saw pictures of your horse but I didn't keep following it because that's a section I rarely visit.

Man, I don't laugh at my mom. At 86 she probably has more stamina than I do. Granted, she doesn't have the physical strength and couldn't unload a hay wagon but she could out shop me (going from store to store) any day. She can still get down on the floor and back up by herself and I have friends closer to my age that can't do it. I hope if I live that long I can stay as mentally & physically healthy as she is.


----------



## Change

*JC - *Kudos to your Mom, but I confess that the way I keep going (building fences, bridge, barn, horse to break), it is doubtful I'll live that long! Besides, I hate shopping!


----------



## JCnGrace

Change, I don't figure I'll live that long either. I really don't want to to be truthful. I'm the youngest of 5 with the closest in age being 7 years older than me, my hubby is 14 years older and I have no children so I don't want to have to be the last to go.

I hate to shop too and that's probably why she can out shop me. You would never guess we were mother/daughter in looks, personality or our likes and dislikes.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I confess that I'm sitting in bed, eating chocolate cake, drinking milk, and watching the new live-action Cinderella with my husband. And nursing a gnarly bruise and knot on my thigh from an encounter with the corner of my cedar chest.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JCnGrace

Ouch Drafty, you would think furniture would learn to get out of our way. LOL


----------



## Change

*Drafty* - couldn't click like on your post; untrained furniture can be quite dangerous! As for the chocolate cake and milk in bed, well, I can't like that either, because I don't dare... :-(


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

It didn't exactly get in my way. My husband was rough-housing with me and pulled me down into the bed, but he was too close to the end and I kind of landed on the edge of the bed and my right thigh caught the corner of the cedar chest.

Then, when we got home from running errands, Abby (our younger dog) was super zoomy...and zoomed right into my left knee. All 65lbs of her. At top speed.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

JCnGrace said:


> I saw pictures of your horse but I didn't keep following it because that's a section I rarely visit.


All posts that you comment in appear in your "user CP" on the menu bar which means the post you are interested in are all together and can be from any section. A lot of people who don't actually want to make a comment at the time but interested to follow just comment "subbing" so that it shows in user CP.


----------



## JCnGrace

ShirtHotTeez said:


> All posts that you comment in appear in your "user CP" on the menu bar which means the post you are interested in are all together and can be from any section. A lot of people who don't actually want to make a comment at the time but interested to follow just comment "subbing" so that it shows in user CP.


 Thank you, I didn't know that. One of these days I might get computer savvy enough to actually find out how everything works. LOL


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

There's also another to subscribe without having to comment. Up at the top of the first post on the thread (or the page you're reading), there's a bank of menus that read "LinkBack," "Thread Tools," "Search This Thread," and "Rating." If you click on the "Thread Tools," a drop-down menu appears and there's the option to "Subscribe to this Thread" or "Unsubscribe from this Thread." Select that option and you will automatically receive updates in your User CP on your subscribed threads.


----------



## JCnGrace

DraftyAiresMum said:


> There's also another to subscribe without having to comment. Up at the top of the first post on the thread (or the page you're reading), there's a bank of menus that read "LinkBack," "Thread Tools," "Search This Thread," and "Rating." If you click on the "Thread Tools," a drop-down menu appears and there's the option to "Subscribe to this Thread" or "Unsubscribe from this Thread." Select that option and you will automatically receive updates in your User CP on your subscribed threads.


 So do you guys just use this and then go back to just plain old Horse Forum to see new threads or what?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I always go to "New Posts" to see what's new. It's up by the "Search" feature. It lists all the new and recently commented-on threads. I can check it either on the regular forum version or on the mobile version just the same.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

I usually check user CP first to update the threads im following. Then 'new threads' because they will be the latest posts. When i'm putting off what i should be doing i trawl through the 'horse forum' link to see what interests me.

And check out the photo competition each month. Add a pic when its time. You can't vote on your own pic.


----------



## JCnGrace

So today was Flash's day to take me for a little stroll. He was a pill about lining up to the trough for me so I had to make a leap. Thankfully, it went well and hopefully it taught him that being a pill wasn't going to get him a get out of jail free card. He hasn't been ridden since the last time we went to Brown County and that will be 2 years ago come summer time. He's supposed to be hubby's riding horse and as such I usually don't mess with him but it looks like I'm going to have to work on his manners a little. Once I was on he was fine and actually neck reins better than my horse. Maybe if hubby sees me working with him he'll feel better about getting on him and I'll get my riding buddy back.

I haven't really accomplished anything by taking them on their little jaunts but at least I know they haven't reverted to untrained status. Next up is Gamble, however at 20 he knows his stuff so it's more that I don't him to feel left out. LOL


----------



## Change

Today I confess that I spent a lot of my work day wishing I was at home working on fencing or the bridge or marking out thr barn. It was a pretty day. Too pretty to be stuck in corporate hell. :-(


----------



## JCnGrace

I always hated Mondays when I was working.


----------



## JCnGrace

That reminded me of a story.:icon_rolleyes:

I was no longer working and we got the chance to move up the move to our retirement farm by a year. This meant me living by myself during the week with hubby coming down from Indy on the weekends. At first we didn't have a TV antenna up and radio reception here in the house is practically nil. One day I called my oldest sister and said, "If I ask you something do you swear not to tell anyone?". 

She swore and I asked her what day it was. She told me the date and I said. "NO! WHAT DAY OF THE WEEK IS IT?". I felt so stupid for not knowing, was practically in tears and it seemed like such a big deal at the time, kinda scary really. Now I never know what day it is and it doesn't bother me anymore and I wonder why I made such an issue of it that first time. :shrug:


----------



## Change

*JC* - I would love to not know (or care) what day it is. ***envy emoticon***


----------



## JCnGrace

Change said:


> *JC* - I would love to not know (or care) what day it is. ***envy emoticon***


 You'll get there once you retire. You would think time would slow down since you don't have to be on the go everyday instead it goes at warp speed. Days, weeks, months and years go by and you wonder where the heck they went.


----------



## Golden Horse

OK, I confess, that when I read this




gingerscout said:


> I confess I took the time to make a topic for me and my horse, then put it in the wrong topic, and now it gets no traffic, except for the same 2 people who are nice enough to answer..lol. I wondered if it could be moved, apparently it can't, so the hours I spent uploading videos and such and writing it out is just for my benefit I guess.. ha ha ha


And replied with this



Golden Horse said:


> LOL, welcome to my world, I made a thread about Fergie and I, and it comes some likes, but not much else, but that's OK, I mainly do it to remind myself on bad days that we are making progress.


I meant it, but at the same time it would be nice if someone commented sometimes 


OK, I confess, pity party night


----------



## JCnGrace

Pity party time?

I cut myself not just once but TWICE slicing onions for the burgers tonight.


----------



## gingerscout

well I got my horses new setup all done, now waiting for the time to go put it on him and see how he looks .. I confess this back pain is making me batty


----------



## Golden Horse

OK, now we need a don't like button, did you manage not to bleed on the onions?

I'm just narky because my knees are both hurting today, was trying to decide which one was going to get the back on track brace, for once hubby came up with the answer, buy another one! I think I might just order, I'm actually worried that they are so sore today after having to do so much work with Fergie yesterday......


----------



## gingerscout

also I confess I never realized how hefty the impact gel pads are, I have heard rave reviews on them, so I decided to buy one, and its by far the heaviest pad I have ever owned/ used


----------



## JCnGrace

Golden Horse said:


> OK, now we need a don't like button, did you manage not to bleed on the onions?
> 
> I'm just narky because my knees are both hurting today, was trying to decide which one was going to get the back on track brace, for once hubby came up with the answer, buy another one! I think I might just order, I'm actually worried that they are so sore today after having to do so much work with Fergie yesterday......


 I saved the onions from contamination. They aren't bad cuts more like paper cuts. This is what I get for being too lazy to get my favorite knife for all things out of the dishwasher and washing it by hand so that I could use it.


----------



## JCnGrace

gingerscout said:


> well I got my horses new setup all done, now waiting for the time to go put it on him and see how he looks .. I confess this back pain is making me batty


 Post a picture of him here when you get him all dressed up. 

Back pain I know well. I ignore it most of the time but when it gets to about medium pain level a muscle relaxer and a couple of Alleves works better than anything. If it cranks up all the way I've got to switch to a pain pill + muscle relaxer which knocks me out so that I don't care or know that it hurts. I'm such a lightweight when it comes to drugs. :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## Golden Horse

JCnGrace said:


> . This is what I get for being too lazy to get my favorite knife for all things out of the dishwasher and washing it by hand so that I could use it.


:rofl::rofl::rofl: OH I so relate to that one......
http://www.horseforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## gingerscout

I threw up pics of it in rens topic not the same as being on him but hope to get pics of him in it soon


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Confession time for me.

I got a raise yesterday ($100 a month). :loveshower:

And I went over to my parents' house to hang out after I got done at work (it was my day off, but had to go in ALL day because my owner was there). It was a gorgeous day outside and my mom and I were chatting and she says "I would have thought you'd be out riding your horse today! You've got to get ready for the show next month, don't you?" Not gonna lie. I went a little :shock: . My parents are the ones who always said horses were a waste of money and that they were just a phase.


----------



## Mulefeather

Congrats on the raise, Drafty!

I confess that starting to house-hunt is REALLY scary. Boyfriend and I have been running the financial numbers, and I’m just worried about making sure I’ve got plenty of money in reserve for house stuff- I’m going to need furniture, mainly. I’m leaving a lot of furniture and whatnot at the apartment when I leave, because my roommate’s cats have ripped the couch and loveseat to shreds. Not that I wasn’t expecting that- I asked my parents for it when they replaced their living room furniture specifically because my brother’s cat had clawed it up, and I wasn’t about to buy brand-new furniture for an animal I didn’t own to destroy. 

I found a really cute, small row house for sale in my price range that’s a little further out than I was originally planning, but still a pretty short commute on the highway- pretty much hits all the “needs” and a decent portion of my “wants” in terms of a house.

I’ve been studying the location from every angle, including running the address through FamilyWatchDog (sex offender registry). If I had kids, I would definitely not be buying this house – one street over there’s a guy who has 12 counts of unlawful contact with a minor, and down the block is someone with 5 counts of receiving child pornography. I know I’ll never find an area that’s probably 100% perfect on that scale, and I couldn’t control it if someone moved in after the fact, either- not to mention the fact that there can always be people who just haven’t been caught. Still, it worries me, since I was planning to have my niece and possibly my little cousin stay over at some point, and maybe babysit my friends’ kids. I may still go look at it, because the price is great and otherwise it’s a great house.


----------



## JCnGrace

Drafty my mom likes horses and was ok with me having 1 or 2. She does occasionally say something about me having 11 of them and I shut her down by telling her she spends her disposable income on herself (hair, nails, clothes, frequent new cars etc..) and that makes her happy, I spend mine on horses and that makes me happy so to each their own. I learned how to do that long ago when I was the only kid left at home so all of her energy of wanting us kids to be something different than we were was concentrated on me. LOL The other kids let her keep going on and on and then get their feelings hurt and think I'm terrible for talking back but at least I'm not always aggravated with her the way they are. 

Congrats on the raise, I'm sure that will come in handy for you.

Mulefeather, that's awesome that you found a place. I think there's registered sex offenders no matter where you live. We're pretty rural with only a few neighbors and still have some too close for comfort. This just meant keeping a close eye out and restricting kids from playing in the barn (barn sits up next to the road, house sits way back from the road) unless an adult was with them. Thankfully the one that lived only about a mile down the road is back in prison where he belongs.


----------



## Golden Horse

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Confession time for me.
> 
> I got a raise yesterday ($100 a month). :loveshower:


YEAH, go Drafty.....no more guilt over your saddle :wink:
http://www.horseforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## gingerscout

I confess my diet is shot tonight. .eating at favorite restaurant in Lafayette. .pigging out...lol


----------



## Golden Horse

I confess, I am at the same time delighted and frustrated....

AT LAST I have a new freezer, been waiting since last fall, but at last money and the right one came together. Went to pick it up today, and they loaded it flat on the truck, so it has to stand for 24 hours before we plug it in, so it is standing there, lifeless, 20 hours to go, before I can see the little LED display on the door spring into life.


----------



## Change

Okay - I confess.... the "Likes" I did on the crankiness, cut fingers, diet blowing aren't really "likes." They're more like "Yep. I can relate" 

The good comments, though - "Like" means Like!


----------



## JCnGrace

You all already knew Gamble was next in line. I didn't even bother putting a halter on him since I was just having him take me from the barn down the length of the corral over into the other corral where his hay and buddies (he's the last out of a stall) were waiting on him. Here is my interpretation of what was going through his mind. He is AKA The Brat so his comments are all in a sarcastic tone. LOL

I get on.

"Oomph, gained a few pounds over the winter ain't ya?"

He walks about 10 feet, stops and turns his head to look at me.

"Lady you got your own 2 feet, how about using them!"

Walks about 10 more feet, stops and does the fly wiggle with his skin.

"Human, you are seriously getting on my nerves, give a guy a break!"

At which point I tell him too bad, you only have to take me as far as your hay. We get going good at that point but once he turns into the other corral he goes to the closest hay pile which is already being devoured by Flash.

"Beep, beep wide load coming through!" (as he rams into Flash's butt)

I tell him he has to go to his own flake of hay. So a few more steps and we're there. I get off.

"Whew, what a relief and I can assure you THAT I AM NOT JEALOUS when you ride the other smucks!"


----------



## Change

This is a tough one.

Confession: Tonight's dinner consisted of a Baby Ruth, some Sweet Southern Heat BBQ chips, and coffee. And I didn't have anything other than coffee for breakfast or lunch. 

And somehow, I'll have gained weight. I just know it! :-(


----------



## JCnGrace

Change said:


> This is a tough one.
> 
> Confession: Tonight's dinner consisted of a Baby Ruth, some Sweet Southern Heat BBQ chips, and coffee. And I didn't have anything other than coffee for breakfast or lunch.
> 
> And somehow, I'll have gained weight. I just know it! :-(


 Right now with all your projects you have going on you are burning that off and more. No need to feel guilty.


----------



## Golden Horse

Confession, I had to google 'baby ruth' sounds like a great dinner to me!


----------



## JCnGrace

My confession is: I'm sitting here in front of the computer with a clothes pin holding my bangs out of my face. What can I say? It was handy and they were on my nerves.


----------



## JCnGrace

Golden Horse said:


> Confession, I had to google 'baby ruth' sounds like a great dinner to me!


 OMG!!! You've never had a Baby Ruth? Golden, you do not know what you're missing. They are quite tasty.


----------



## Golden Horse

JCnGrace said:


> OMG!!! You've never had a Baby Ruth? Golden, you do not know what you're missing. They are quite tasty.


They sound very tasty, next time we visit south of the border I will try one, or I will pay more attention up here, maybe we have them as well.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

My confession for today...

I was supposed to go play with the boy after work yesterday, since I was tied up all day at work Tuesday (my normal day off) and didn't make it out. Instead, we had to go run errands for work and go do laundry at the laundry mat (pretty sure our well pump went out, so we have no water except the 5 gallon bottle we fill at the hotel every couple of days). I probably won't make it out today, either, because I didn't bring barn clothes with me and I really don't want to drive the seven miles home, then another eight miles back to the barn (the barn is maybe two miles from my work, but in the opposite direction as my house).


----------



## JCnGrace

Have you gotten to give your new saddle a test ride yet? If so, how was it?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

JCnGrace said:


> Have you gotten to give your new saddle a test ride yet? If so, how was it?


Haven't even been able to make the first payment on my saddle yet.  We're so far behind on bills, it's not even funny. That's why I feel guilty about the saddle.


----------



## gingerscout

I love my daughter with everything I have, and she is trying to learn a song for the school play for her class.. and I confess she Can't sing AT ALL.. I still tell her she does well... but sheesh her voice cracks and sounds like a bleating goat, she's 5 so I can't blame it on puberty.. still have to give her credit for learning it..LOL


----------



## Change

JCnGrace said:


> No need to feel guilty.


I don't feel guilty - I figure I hit all the food groups:
Caffeine, from the coffee bean, which is actually a fruit that grows on trees
Dairy, from milk chocolate
Vegetable, from potato chips
Meat/Protein, from nuts, which are what makes the Baby Ruth so yummy!

Or - if you're in that other school,
Coffee, 
Sugar,
Salt,
Fat

Either way, all dietary needs were covered!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Change said:


> I don't feel guilty - I figure I hit all the food groups:
> Caffeine, from the coffee bean, which is actually a fruit that grows on trees
> Dairy, from milk chocolate
> Vegetable, from potato chips
> Meat/Protein, from nuts, which are what makes the Baby Ruth so yummy!
> 
> Or - if you're in that other school,
> Coffee,
> Sugar,
> Salt,
> Fat
> 
> Either way, all dietary needs were covered!


This totally made me think of this clip from Bill Cosby: Himself.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-3trDL5MWlw


----------



## gingerscout

I haven't watched the link drafty but was it the chocolate cake for breakfast.. that cracked me up, also driving in San Francisco as well


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

gingerscout said:


> I haven't watched the link drafty but was it the chocolate cake for breakfast.. that cracked me up, also driving in San Francisco as well


Yep! That's it!

Funny story...

A few years ago, my sister was up visiting and my brother and I were at my mom and dad's house hanging out with the family (so, 5/6 of our family was there  ). My dad produced a chocolate cake he'd bought just for us. We all started digging in and I started singing that "Dad is great! He gives us the chocolate cake!" We all just about died laughing. Then, of course, we had to do the whole routine. 

"And someone in my brain looked under 'chocolate cake' and saw the ingredients. Eggs! Eggs are in chocolate cake! And milk! Oh, goody! And wheat! Wheat is in chocolate cake!...Eggs, milk and wheat in chocolate cake. That's nutrition!"


----------



## gingerscout

driving in San Francisco
https://youtu.be/xxnp8UvHmAM


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

gingerscout said:


> driving in San Francisco
> https://youtu.be/xxnp8UvHmAM


:rofl:

He sounds _young_!!


----------



## Sheri Williams

Avna said:


> Get well soon!
> 
> Can you watch movies with earphones? That's what we do here. I really can't bear my husband's BBC history shows much less all those videos of with giant trucks crossing ice, and guys cutting down huge trees.


I am a girl hrmph, and I adore Ice Road Truckers, logging giants, alaskan crabbers, maine lobster fishermen, and now, much to my utter delight, Truckers through Hell series. lol. I Looooooove watching men working.


----------



## Sheri Williams

*flying baloons*



JCnGrace said:


> There are nudist camps in Indiana?mg:
> I must lead a sheltered life because I didn't know there was one let alone multiple ones.


well let me tell you..... I myself couldn't believe there were nudie camps anymore anywhere. Till hubs, whose been around the block too many times 
somehow gets to have to do a favor for a lady from our temple, and he drives gpher home.......

ok the next story is hubs is a baloon piolet, commercial licensed, and he is tootling around up there somewhere, when he is landing in the clearest spot he can and lo and behold my begorrin eyeballs he lands in a nudie camp with all these crazies just runnin hoppin and everything floppin. I can just imagine his sheer delight at this adventure,,,, and he has sooo many more.


----------



## TimWhit91

I confess that I want this baby to get out of me now. Little over 2 weeks until I'm due, I am thoroughly over it already. So please little guy, come meet mommy
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sheri Williams

Change said:


> I'll confess - I don't have to worry about a husband complaining about an untidy house, and when I can't stand it, I have my tenant come over to clean for x off the rent! Works for both of us! Okay - it isn't that bad, but I don't do floors (mop/vacuum) or dusting!
> 
> I'll also confess that every time we go to the tack store, I drool over a couple Tucker saddles. Want!


hmmmmm maybe I should take in a horse boarder or two to fence, clean house, garden, fix barns, sheds for animals, enlarge sheep pasture, mow hay.... 
sounds like a great plan!


----------



## SwissMiss

JCnGrace said:


> It's awesome that you had such a good ride. While the wings sound tasty, the beer does not. I wish I liked beer because sometimes in the summer I want something other than water but nothing sweet and beer would fit that need but I never developed the taste for it.


Try Panache (or Shandy): beer mixed with sprite, or lemonade or... It tones down the beer taste and is very refreshing. A Swiss summer staple!


----------



## gingerscout

beer is good.... and stuff...lol


----------



## JCnGrace

gingerscout said:


> driving in San Francisco
> https://youtu.be/xxnp8UvHmAM


 
I'll have to try this one again in a bit because it came up with a fuzzy screen saying an error had occurred. 

I feel for your little girl, been there done that. The worst part is my family always said besides being the worst singer I was also the loudest. LOL I still can't carry a tune in a bucket.


----------



## Sheri Williams

JCnGrace said:


> It's awesome that you had such a good ride. While the wings sound tasty, the beer does not. I wish I liked beer because sometimes in the summer I want something other than water but nothing sweet and beer would fit that need but I never developed the taste for it.


ok I can help you fix that beer thing. 

A friend told me there is nothing better than a hot pizza with beer. I gave it a try, and wowza, it was ok. I tried it a few more times (different times), but I will tell you you have to be a regular suds drinker otherwise it is easy to get out of the habit. Some would really disagree with me, but I know what you are talking about. and really really cold beer makes for tongue wobbling belches your american army would be proud of. I couldnt believe some of the belches that epwere coming from me. one floozie called me obnoxious or some such snotty word and I just double belched her right in her fave. felt good. 
try it.


----------



## JCnGrace

SwissMiss said:


> Try Panache (or Shandy): beer mixed with sprite, or lemonade or... It tones down the beer taste and is very refreshing. A Swiss summer staple!


 I like this stuff from Seagram's that is labeled as flavored ale. Sounds about like what you're talking about. Anyway they have one called Black Cherry Fizz and I stick it in the freezer for about an hour and then pour it in a frozen mug and it makes a slush that is quite tasty.


----------



## gingerscout

well if you drink cheap beer you can tell, budweiser gives me a headache, I love killians irish red, or sam adams, woodchuck is good if you like sweet, same with redds apple ale


----------



## JCnGrace

TimWhit91 said:


> I confess that I want this baby to get out of me now. Little over 2 weeks until I'm due, I am thoroughly over it already. So please little guy, come meet mommy
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 Congrats on your impending birth. You do know after a week or so of no sleep you'll be wanting to stuff him back in there don't ya?


----------



## Sheri Williams

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Last time I took a "vacation" was my honeymoon in October. My staff still hasn't recovered fully from that and I was only gone two days. There was a lot of fighting and stupid drama when I was gone. I still have two staff members (one is my freaking assistant manager, for crying out loud!) who won't talk to each other and will barely tolerate being in the same room together because of things that happened while I was gone. I've tried to work things out and smooth things over, but short of writing them both up or firing them, nothing has worked. That's just employee issues. My owner, as much as I love him, doesn't help matters. I have one day a week to get my manager work done. The other four days, I run the counter with no back up. Yet he still calls me and expects me to put out his fires, regardless of whatever else I have going on.
> 
> Sorry. Not trying to sound whiny or woe-is-me. Just seriously over it right now.
> 
> Oh, and my BIL is pressuring me to demand a higher salary from my boss because right now I get paid about half what I should be making in the position I'm in. Smeh. Operations managers typically make $40-45K a year. I made $25K. He doesn't get that my owner is NOT just going to raise my pay $20K overnight. Never mind the fact that I made him over a $1.1M last year when the hotel had never done better than $850K in the previous five years. And never mind that we're on track to shatter last year (going to break $100K this month and it's the shortest month of the year and supposedly "slow season"...same month last year, we barely broke $60K).
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


time for some blackmail. have one of your friend seduce him and take pix. 
that is about as devious my tv flooded brain can come up with. I am not creative in getting paid a high salary.


----------



## TimWhit91

I already get no sleep with the peeing every hour, heartburn and rib kicking xD at least then I will have a little baby to dote on
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JCnGrace

Change said:


> I don't feel guilty - I figure I hit all the food groups:
> Caffeine, from the coffee bean, which is actually a fruit that grows on trees
> Dairy, from milk chocolate
> Vegetable, from potato chips
> Meat/Protein, from nuts, which are what makes the Baby Ruth so yummy!
> 
> Or - if you're in that other school,
> Coffee,
> Sugar,
> Salt,
> Fat
> 
> Either way, all dietary needs were covered!


 I used that same logic while eating tacos tonight.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I'm home alone again tonight. Gotta admit, as much as I love my husband's best friend, I am not happy that he wants my husband to come over almost every night to watch TV and play video games. They didn't hang out nearly this much before we got married. If I mention that I don't like him going over there so much, he gets all pouty and butt-hurt.

I'll admit that I (not so) jokingly call his best friend his "boyfriend." Pretty sure it goes right over my husband's head. *sigh*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JCnGrace

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I'm home alone again tonight. Gotta admit, as much as I love my husband's best friend, I am not happy that he wants my husband to come over almost every night to watch TV and play video games. They didn't hang out nearly this much before we got married. If I mention that I don't like him going over there so much, he gets all pouty and butt-hurt.
> 
> I'll admit that I (not so) jokingly call his best friend his "boyfriend." Pretty sure it goes right over my husband's head. *sigh*
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 Oh Drafty, you are such a newlywed! LOL I beg my hubby to go places so that I can have some peace & quiet and alone time. It would be even better if he took the dog with him but at least I can tell the dog to go take a nap.


----------



## Golden Horse

JCnGrace said:


> Oh Drafty, you are such a newlywed! LOL I beg my hubby to go places so that I can have some peace & quiet and alone time. It would be even better if he took the dog with him but at least I can tell the dog to go take a nap.


I confess that was my exact thought when I read it, I need to get mine a boyfriend :wink:


----------



## Change

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I'm home alone again tonight. Gotta admit, as much as I love my husband's best friend, I am not happy that he wants my husband to come over almost every night to watch TV and play video games. They didn't hang out nearly this much before we got married. If I mention that I don't like him going over there so much, he gets all pouty and butt-hurt.
> 
> I'll admit that I (not so) jokingly call his best friend his "boyfriend." Pretty sure it goes right over my husband's head. *sigh*
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


The first two years of my marriage, my husband hung out at a friend's place building (or repairing) a race car. On Saturday's we would go to the races and I (pregnant) would sit alone in the stands while he was part of the pit crew.

Some nights, usually Friday night, midnight would come and go and my man would still not be home. I'd call Billy and ask if I could talk to his boyfriend! 

I don't know what it is about some men, thinking they have to hang on so hard to the life before marriage, especially after investing so much time convincing us to marry him. 

Ten years into the marriage, I was wishing he'd find another Billy, so I could spend more time with the horses or doing things with the kids (things I enjoyed - not walking for hours through a car show or parts sale).


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

That's the craziest part. My husband never really hung out with his friends while we were dating (three years). He'd hang out maybe once or twice a week with one of them, but he'd always get jealous that I spent "too much time" with my best friend. Now I never really hang out with my best friend and he is always over at Tim's house. :icon_rolleyes:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JCnGrace

You needed to start hangin' with your friend again.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

Yep, go hang out with your friend.

You could go further. 

Every night for 2 weeks go out. Friend, movie, McDonalds/whatever. Leave b4 hubby, get back after him or same time. At least one night tell him he is on cooking dinner, be late back from your horse that day. If he doesnt cook just go out, smile. During the two weeks, don't go out of your way to do things for him, let him remember he wanted you as his wife, not his slave.

Remember to be (or fake being) happy. You are trying to give the impression that since he doesn't want to be home you will just get on with your life.


At the end of the two weeks, find out where he is at.


----------



## SwissMiss

gingerscout said:


> well if you drink cheap beer you can tell, budweiser gives me a headache, I love killians irish red, or sam adams, woodchuck is good if you like sweet, same with redds apple ale


I am probably making myself unpopular here, but NO bud here as well *where is the throwing up smiley?* 
My high school was very close to a brewery, so we were there A LOT after school :wink:

And isn't woodchuck hard cider? Love that stuff!:cheers:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I'm not unhappy. It's just irritating. He talked to Tim last night and told him that I was not pleased that he spends more time at Tim's than he does home with me and Tim understood. 

We only have one car at the moment, so it sucks.

I can't stand alcohol. Don't like the taste. Only thing I've had a few sips of that I liked is a Long Island ice tea I stole a few sips of from a friend when we were hanging out at a bar listening to another friend play. I'm also an extreme lightweight when it comes to alcohol, so it doesn't take much to get a healthy buzz going. Unlike my best friend who drinks like a fish (her rum-and-cokes are 30% rum and 70% coke) and barely gets a buzz.


----------



## Golden Horse

I confess:

There are days that hard liquor sounds a good option, at 11:20am, and this is one of them. Feeling totally defeated, crushed, and overwhelmed...........


----------



## JCnGrace

Golden Horse said:


> I confess:
> 
> There are days that hard liquor sounds a good option, at 11:20am, and this is one of them. Feeling totally defeated, crushed, and overwhelmed...........


 Hope it gets turned around soon and is nothing that can't be turned around.


----------



## SwissMiss

Golden Horse said:


> I confess:
> 
> There are days that hard liquor sounds a good option, at 11:20am, and this is one of them. Feeling totally defeated, crushed, and overwhelmed...........


Oh Golden, I just can't "like" your post! Sorry you're feeling that down!
Maybe we could share some SC? You shouldn't be/drink alone in a state like that!:hug:


----------



## JCnGrace

I soaked in the tub for almost 4 hours tonight.  Got engrossed in a book and had no clue how much time had passed.:icon_rolleyes:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I gave the saddle back to the tack shop. There's simply no way we can afford it right now. We might be able to next check (the 20th), but IDK. I cried when I told the tack shop owner. A lot of stress piling up and that was the straw that broke the camel's back. 

No. Didn't break it. Shattered it. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JCnGrace

That's too bad Drafty. This economy just sucks. When I got my first horse after I was no longer living at home I went for quite a while without a saddle period because I couldn't afford it. Then I got the deal of a lifetime and traded my 10 speed bike for an old saddle that had bird poop all over it and chewed on by mice and/or rats. Cleaned it up, got a little work done on it and I still have that saddle 30 some odd years later and it's still in good using condition. I have found over the years if we just bide our time, keep our eyes and ears open eventually we find what we need at a price we can afford.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

We were fine, money-wise...until our tax return was withheld and given to my ex-husband. Then everything fell apart and it just keeps piling up.


----------



## Golden Horse

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Then everything fell apart and it just keeps piling up.


I know that feeling well....

Onward and upward, keep fighting, because as long as we are upright and breathing we are actually winning.


----------



## Golden Horse

I confess, I am getting to THAT age..

I am pretty sure that I replied to a thread this morning, and seeing as it involved an unplanned breeding I may have been less than positive.....

Now it's not there, so I have to wonder, did I think better of it and delete before replying, maybe I just absently minded closed the tab before replying, maybe it upset the mods and they removed it, but I love the fact that usually they are nice enough to tell you when they edit or remove something..

So now I don't know if I'm wise, absent minded, or in the bad books.:faceshot:


----------



## gingerscout

I confess I love my horse, I had to go feed them all as BO is out of town and I kept Ren out for a minute and I had my daughter with, and Ren gave her the same love and respect he gives me, he let her pet him all over, hug him ( he even hugged her back and it made her day) Gave her lots of kisses, and even nuzzled her a few times. Even though my daughter can be super high energy and excitable Ren took it all like a saint


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

I confess that today I feel like I have nothing left to give. I am sick of being at everyones beck and call, I just feel edgy and short tempered 

Maybe if I clear some junk out of cupboards and things and tidy house more than usual I will feel better. After I have been to football with grandson, cooked lunch for DH cleared bench, hung out washing, made beds and vacuumed  thank goodness I mowed lawns 2 days ago for DHs birthday BBQ.

GH and Drafty, I hope you are both feeling a bit better.

Drafty, why on earth would your tax be withheld then given to someone else, even if he is an ex? You should find out more about that.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I owe back child support, so from now until it's paid off (which should be never, with as much as I owe), my tax refunds go straight to my ex. Long, painful story.

I know how you feel about being edgy and short-tempered. Add hungry to that and you've got me in a nutshell. I want to go see my horse, but at the same time, I know it's just going to depress me. Smeh.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

Oh, ok, I get the gist. I have a similar thing that haunts me 

Is the hungry thing still a diet you are doing? I really need to but it is so hard when I eat when Im not hungry because I have to do something for DH. I eat then because I don't want to have to do another meal for myself later. And he needs to put weight on so I can't do a restricting diet for both of us. Just trying to increase the exercise and reduce the bread. I wish I did have a horse to visit right now. Getting another horse has been on my mind for quite a while, so it will happen, just a matter of when. And maybe how. :sigh:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

No, I'm hungry because all I've had to eat since I got up this morning is three 20oz cups of ice and ten chocolate frosted mini donuts. I've been up since 6am and it's almost 5pm.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse

DraftyAiresMum said:


> No, I'm hungry because all I've had to eat since I got up this morning is three 20oz cups of ice and ten chocolate frosted mini donuts. I've been up since 6am and it's almost 5pm.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



OK, lecture time, no wonder you are feeling beat, that is no way to run your body...it needs something to actually run on, please take care of yourself Drafty.....


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Didn't have time (or money) to eat. And I've been in a bad mood since yesterday, even after the awesome BLT my dad made me last night. 

Sorry. Not trying to sound snippy. Just done with this week.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JCnGrace

Golden Horse said:


> I confess, I am getting to THAT age..
> 
> I am pretty sure that I replied to a thread this morning, and seeing as it involved an unplanned breeding I may have been less than positive.....
> 
> Now it's not there, so I have to wonder, did I think better of it and delete before replying, maybe I just absently minded closed the tab before replying, maybe it upset the mods and they removed it, but I love the fact that usually they are nice enough to tell you when they edit or remove something..
> 
> So now I don't know if I'm wise, absent minded, or in the bad books.:faceshot:


 I think we are two peas in a pod. I can't tell you how many times I've typed a response only to have it never show up. Then one day I caught myself clicking on the wrong button after typing a reply and realized it wasn't a ghost in my computer or the mods that was making them go poof.


----------



## JCnGrace

gingerscout said:


> I confess I love my horse, I had to go feed them all as BO is out of town and I kept Ren out for a minute and I had my daughter with, and Ren gave her the same love and respect he gives me, he let her pet him all over, hug him ( he even hugged her back and it made her day) Gave her lots of kisses, and even nuzzled her a few times. Even though my daughter can be super high energy and excitable Ren took it all like a saint


 You found yourself a good horse.


----------



## JCnGrace

Drafty, pack yourself a lunch, ice chips and doughnuts just don't cut it. Go see Aires even if it is just to cry on his shoulder, in the end you'll feel better for having done so.


----------



## JCnGrace

ShirtHotTeez said:


> Oh, ok, I get the gist. I have a similar thing that haunts me
> 
> Is the hungry thing still a diet you are doing? I really need to but it is so hard when I eat when Im not hungry because I have to do something for DH. I eat then because I don't want to have to do another meal for myself later. And he needs to put weight on so I can't do a restricting diet for both of us. Just trying to increase the exercise and reduce the bread. I wish I did have a horse to visit right now. Getting another horse has been on my mind for quite a while, so it will happen, just a matter of when. And maybe how. :sigh:


 I can't even imagine going through what you are with your husband. You can't forget about you though and if you need to take a little time out of each day to just take care of yourself, please do so.:winetime::hug:


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

JCnGrace said:


> I can't even imagine going through what you are with your husband. You can't forget about you though and if you need to take a little time out of each day to just take care of yourself, please do so.:winetime::hug:


Thank you. I am having a couple of nights away in a couple of weeks.

One thing I have learned in this life is that people are stronger than they think they are, and you can get through anything if you do it one day, one hour or one minute at a time. You do what you have to do.:winetime: (I only drink very occasionally, but a virtual one won't hurt!! lol)

:gallop:


----------



## Change

^^^ It's stuff like this that make my signature line quote so relevant.


----------



## JCnGrace

I tried riding Cloud today with just her neck rope on. She didn't like it. LOL Kept shaking her head and had a hard time figuring out her cues. Then when I got off she really gave herself a good shake. Poor girl, what trauma I caused her! All of them would be really shell shocked if they ever had to actually work for their keep.


----------



## horsecrazygirl

I have a confession. I got my first horse today and told..6 people? Only two are close friends and none of them are family members.

Oops.


----------



## JCnGrace

Congrats on becoming a horse owner.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

horsecrazygirl said:


> I have a confession. I got my first horse today and told..6 people? Only two are close friends and none of them are family members.
> 
> Oops.


:rofl:

when I get my horse, my eldest son will be last to know, and only after I've got it!!


----------



## TuyaGirl

Sooo... To avoid conflicts with a non-horsey mum (and I'm 37 years old), she still thinks I lease my mare. I know her, she would loose her mind, and acuse me to spend all my money on a worthless hobby. Not worthless to me. My mare is my sanity, what I need to relax after an endless week at a job that I hate. And so much more, there would not be enough space or words for me to express the love I feel for that animal, so just not worth a fight.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Tuya, my parents didn't know I owned a horse until two years ago. I'd owned him for three years at that point. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

So, perhaps thats why I like the people here on HF... you're all crazy like me :rofl:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Heck, if my older sister hadn't spilled the beans, I doubt my parents would know about my horse, even now.

It is nice not to have to hide him anymore. And it still throws me off kilter when they ask about him. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JCnGrace

I'd had Cutter for several years and was talking about him to my oldest sister one day and she said, "Cutter? Who the heck is Cutter?". Seems I neglected to mention my little rescue boy but in this case it wasn't intentional. 

Hubby and I went to Louisville today and since we got home past my normal chore time it was pretty much just hurry up and get it done so the horses and dog are all feeling neglected. Horses get mad when I'm late and dog gets upset any time I'm not here to serve his every demand. So I guess my confession is that I own a bunch of spoiled rotten critters.


----------



## Change

I always know when Cally thinks I've dawdled too long at work and unnecessary errands on the way home. She'll be standing next to her feed bucket and give me a few choice nickers that probably shouldn't be translated to human on a G rated forum.
T'go hasn't quite learned to cuss at me yet; probably because dinner time also means lock-down. He's still required to spend good weather nights in the round pen and poor weather nights across the drive-way. He likes his food, but he also likes wandering around the field and occasionally pestering Cally.

And since this is the place for confessions, I'm going to post two tonight:
1) I haven't ridden Cally in weeks because I've been so busy putting up fences and building bridges. She has been getting more ground work than usual. After I work T'go, I work Cally a bit, too. Don't want her to think she's out of a job just because a younger fella was hired! 

2) I want to call in sick tomorrow so I don't have to sit through 8 hours of meetings. I'm terrified I'll fall asleep out of boredom.:dance-smiley05:


----------



## TuyaGirl

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Tuya, my parents didn't know I owned a horse until two years ago. I'd owned him for three years at that point. :lol:
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 It's our 6th year together on March 20th 

But deep down inside I suppose my mother suspects there is something more than just a lease. When my mare cut her hoof I was worried to death and when the crack reached down to a point it was coming off I would make excuses to miss my crappy job and monitor her every day. Then my mother told me something like 'I told you this mare would bring you worries someday' :icon_rolleyes:

And another confession: Now that my girl is ok and fully recovered I've been delaying my first ride after a whole year off the saddle. I'm one of those persons that need to ride consistently and frequently or I'll get really anxious and nervous. My mare is an angel and trustworthy, never did anything that really scared me, but I find myself making excuses not to get back on. Maybe this weekend I'll give it a try... :hide:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

TuyaGirl said:


> I'm one of those persons that need to ride consistently and frequently or I'll get really anxious and nervous. My mare is an angel and trustworthy, never did anything that really scared me, but I find myself making excuses not to get back on. Maybe this weekend I'll give it a try... :hide:


I'm one of those, too. :-(

Don't have a confession yet for today. Just woke up and have to take our youngest cat in to get spayed here shortly. Not looking forward to that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TuyaGirl

It's always good to know we are not alone. Even about having a horse not everyone knows about  

Drafty, your cat will be just fine, no worries.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse

TuyaGirl, you are on good company, a lot of us suffer from anxiety after a break, heck some of us don;t need a break to suffer from anxiety.

Confession..



I AM SICK AGAIN.....

Was ill on Sunday, had to cancel going out, thought I was better yesterday until I got to the barn and caught and groomed Fergie..thought I would ride for a little while, well it was a very little while, then I had to quit and charge for the bathroom...I got sent home 

I am so very tired of this, seems like I have had one thing after another since the week before Christmas......


----------



## JCnGrace

TuyaGirl said:


> It's our 6th year together on March 20th
> 
> But deep down inside I suppose my mother suspects there is something more than just a lease. When my mare cut her hoof I was worried to death and when the crack reached down to a point it was coming off I would make excuses to miss my crappy job and monitor her every day. Then my mother told me something like 'I told you this mare would bring you worries someday' :icon_rolleyes:
> 
> *And another confession: Now that my girl is ok and fully recovered I've been delaying my first ride after a whole year off the saddle. I'm one of those persons that need to ride consistently and frequently or I'll get really anxious and nervous. My mare is an angel and trustworthy, never did anything that really scared me, but I find myself making excuses not to get back on. Maybe this weekend I'll give it a try*... :hide:


 Your mare sounds like she has a good attitude so she'll probably be fine. I've been pleasantly surprised at how well mine have done after a year off. A couple of them were a little hesitant to move out but I'll take that over a bucking fit any day. I hope you have an awesome ride.


----------



## JCnGrace

Golden Horse said:


> TuyaGirl, you are on good company, a lot of us suffer from anxiety after a break, heck some of us don;t need a break to suffer from anxiety.
> 
> Confession..
> 
> 
> 
> I AM SICK AGAIN.....
> 
> Was ill on Sunday, had to cancel going out, thought I was better yesterday until I got to the barn and caught and groomed Fergie..thought I would ride for a little while, well it was a very little while, then I had to quit and charge for the bathroom...I got sent home
> 
> I am so very tired of this, seems like I have had one thing after another since the week before Christmas......


 Are you hanging out with a little kid that is in daycare or school? When the grandson was little he'd bring every bug he'd been exposed to with him when he came down here. Hubby and I both could count on getting sick after his visits. Probably because he wasn't old enough to have his immunities built up and our immunities were sleeping because we weren't out and about all the time for them to need to work. Anyway, take care of yourself and quit pushing to get yourself out and about before you are completely well. DON'T MAKE ME COME UP THERE GOLDEN! :x


----------



## JCnGrace

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I'm one of those, too. :-(
> 
> Don't have a confession yet for today. Just woke up and have to take our youngest cat in to get spayed here shortly. Not looking forward to that.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 She'll be fine, a little loopy for a day but she'll find a private spot to sleep it off once you get her home and then you'll never know the difference except for you won't have 1 cat turning into 20 or more cats. LOL


----------



## Mulefeather

Tuya: I think maybe taking some baby steps will help, even if they feel a bit silly to start with. I have an anxiety disorder, and that's something I have had to do many times to get through what feels like a scary process. It's easier to say "I will do this tiny thing today". Once you do a tiny thing, you can do a less tiny thing, and then another and another. 

I would start by just sitting on her for 2 minutes. That's it - no other goals, no other promises to yourself. Sit on her for 2 minutes and call it a day. Maybe have a trusted, sympathetic friend hold her, and then ride her after you sit on her if you feel it's too much work to tack up and not have her ridden. Then the next time, tell yourself you will get on, and walk her for 5 minutes, then get off. Maybe have the friend as an enforcer - and leave yourself wanting more.

In other news, I'm definitely feeling a bit nervous today- I got all my financials over to my mortgage rep yesterday. I'm excited and scared, but also feeling a bit thrilled that this process is turning from an "I'm gonna do it!" to "I'm doing it!"


----------



## Golden Horse

LOL, Mulefeather has great ideas there, but you can start your baby steps anywhere, depending on how bad the anxiety is, one time my start point was just wearing my riding clothes around the house so I 'felt' like a rider, then hanging out with my horse, grooming, then tacking up....then you can start on the get on for 2 minutes.......just go at your own pace.

JC, no kids, but the first bout was definitely flying over to see the grands in the UK before Christmas.....so many germs on planes I admire anyone who can fly and not get sick.

Now we have at least 2 flu strains going around the Province, and it seems that many people go through the have one, be well for a few days, come down with another....and one of them is H1N1. The annoying thing this time, I don;t actually feel to bad when resting, but doing much is an issue, so it is hard not to try and push, I feel lazy, you know what I mean...


----------



## JCnGrace

Grab your blankie, make you some hot tea, snuggle in on the couch, find yourself a good movie to watch on TV and fall asleep while watching it. Sometimes lazy is good.


----------



## TuyaGirl

Golden Horse said:


> TuyaGirl, you are on good company, a lot of us suffer from anxiety after a break, heck some of us don;t need a break to suffer from anxiety.


Now that made me laugh!! Thanks for the encouragement Golden Horse, actually I'm always nervous before I get on, but gets a LOT worst when off for a while.

Hope you get better soon 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TuyaGirl

JCnGrace said:


> Your mare sounds like she has a good attitude so she'll probably be fine. I've been pleasantly surprised at how well mine have done after a year off. A couple of them were a little hesitant to move out but I'll take that over a bucking fit any day. I hope you have an awesome ride.


Oh, yes, my mare has a good heart and is very forgiving. A few months ago I hopped on bareback, just to check how she was about feeling a rider's weight on her back, and she did nothing. Probably the hardest part will be bridling, as sometimes she already looked like a giraffe, that alone is enough for me to predict a catastrophe under saddle, lol!!  I'm the problem, not her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TuyaGirl

Mulefeather said:


> It's easier to say "I will do this tiny thing today". Once you do a tiny thing, you can do a less tiny thing, and then another and another.
> 
> I would start by just sitting on her for 2 minutes. That's it - no other goals, no other promises to yourself. Sit on her for 2 minutes and call it a day. Maybe have a trusted, sympathetic friend hold her, and then ride her after you sit on her if you feel it's too much work to tack up and not have her ridden. Then the next time, tell yourself you will get on, and walk her for 5 minutes, then get off. Maybe have the friend as an enforcer - and leave yourself wanting more


Hi Mulefeather!! 
That is my idea. Usually it helps if I have a plan, so I'll start by grooming her (I do that oftenly, and picking her hooves as well), then put saddle on and lunge a bit, just to ensure she is listenning and not in la la land, lol!! 
Next step will be or just sit on her or take a walk around the arena and then get off. But only if my friends are there. They are very helpful and encouraging, so it helps to have them around.

I don't know if you feel it too, but horseback riding makes me push my own limits in wich concerns to anxiety. In the end it is so rewarding and the feeling of 'i made it and all went well' is great 
When working horses from the ground I don't feel nervous at all, go figure...

Thank you (all), gotta love this forum 

Edited just to say Golden Horse Lol!!! Hope it worked
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I'm not worried about her making it through the surgery. Worked for a vet and have had plenty of animals altered in my time.

I was worried about how she would act with us. She has never been an overly-friendly cat, even when she was a baby. Adores the dogs, loves her two brothers, but humans are giant, annoying food dispensers/poopy-box cleaners, as far as she's concerned. 

However, I was pleasantly surprised this morning when we took her in. She was loud in the carrier, as I expected (so bad, in fact, that we waited outside in the car while my husband filled out the paperwork). When we went into the exam room and I had to take her out so the tech could look her over, she was calm (didn't try to scratch or get away). When she'd get stressed or scared, she'd hide her head in the crook of my arm. I was happy she sought comfort from me, rather than just going nuts. We pick her up in about three hours, so hopefully she'll be good tonight and want to snuggle with us.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## weeedlady

I bought my horse without consulting my HUSBAND!
it took me two days to tell him, and I kinda lied about the cost and the circumstances. That's my confession.
M


----------



## Golden Horse

Funny, odd, peculiar thing, the only horse that I ever bought without some input from hubby was Ben, who he hated on sight, and of course that was the one that hurt me so badly.

It is entirely possible though that he _may_ have got a mistaken impression of Fergies price somehow........


----------



## Rain Shadow

I brought Kenzie home. Didn't tell my mother or father. I was careful to make sure she wasn't beside Misty and that they were wearing the same color halter. I took two weeks before she realized there was a second black Arabian in the pasture. 

She's under the impression Trixie and Coco are just boarders.


----------



## Rain Shadow

Also as far as my dad is aware. I own two tiger stripped cats. I own a third but he's yet to see them all together so always assumes Sara is Jemma or Leo. 

He still thinks I only own one rat. I own 8.

I'm very good at finding animals that look alike


----------



## Sheri Williams

gingerscout said:


> I'm getting sick and tired of being alone with my horse all the time, I can't find people to ride with, and feel like I am going to get no where I want to be always by myself with no one to help if needed. So much so that as much as I love having him, and spending time with him, and owning a horse, I nearly threw in the towel. There is only so many failures one person can take, can't get into lessons atm as the only ones I found won't start till April at the earliest. No groups Ive found in the area, none on FB, none on CL.. zilch


sounds like you need chocolate. I'll wait.................
ok heres the deal.call schools in area track down 4-h programs for riding clubs in your area. little girls with horses usually have mommies with etc.

call your local sheriff to find out how to join posse or a search and rescue. great volunteers shlepping their horses 365/24/7 to "train" but they really do. 

ok thats 2 ideas, I dont wanna hear one but.


----------



## Change

I survived the 8 hour meeting! Came home, inflated a Jolly ball for the horses to do whatever they end up doing with it, burned some pine-needles and cones while shoveling poop, filled both water tanks, fed...

Came inside and Son had dinner ready and waiting.

Confession: I love this kid. He may be 30, but he's still my baby and he takes good care of me!


----------



## JCnGrace

You all are too funny! I would never lie to my hubby:rofl:


----------



## JCnGrace

Change said:


> I survived the 8 hour meeting! Came home, inflated a Jolly ball for the horses to do whatever they end up doing with it, burned some pine-needles and cones while shoveling poop, filled both water tanks, fed...
> 
> Came inside and Son had dinner ready and waiting.
> 
> Confession: I love this kid. He may be 30, but he's still my baby and he takes good care of me!


 Good deal, you must have raised him right!


----------



## Change

*GH* - I don't know what I did right, other than having done everything they could imagine doing, long before they thought of it - so I knew when they were up to antics... but I could have sworn I didn't do such a good job sometimes. Turns out I have 3 pretty terrific sons!

I have another confession that just occurred to me: I haven't put a fresh horse under saddle and backed it for the first time in oh, about... 25 years. T'go is a sweetheart, but I will admit I am a bit nervous. Excited as all get out, and hoping to have him ready for backing within the next 2 months, but still - scared, too.

Especially since I just know my doctor will say, "I told you so," if I end up in hospital.


----------



## ManicMini

I confess that nothing gets me more amped up to ride than watching Jim Craig chase down the brumby mob at the end of The Man From Snowy River.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JCnGrace

ManicMini said:


> I confess that nothing gets me more amped up to ride than watching Jim Craig chase down the brumby mob at the end of The Man From Snowy River.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I haven't watched that movie in forever! Maybe that would cure my riding blahs.


----------



## JCnGrace

Confession: 

Here lately every time I turn the water on in the kitchen I suddenly have a urgent need to pee. What's up with that anyway? Heaven help the person who gets between me and the bathroom in my mad dash to keep from wetting my pants.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

JCnGrace said:


> You all are too funny! I would never lie to my hubby:rofl:


Never say never. You don't know whats round the corner :wink:


----------



## Golden Horse

I confess.....when someone lists a 2 1/2 year old horse for sale, that seems to have lots and lots of miles on it, it makes me a little twitchy, when someone else asks if it will be good for kids, it makes me sad......


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Golden Horse said:


> I confess.....when someone lists a 2 1/2 year old horse for sale, that seems to have lots and lots of miles on it, it makes me a little twitchy, when someone else asks if it will be good for kids, it makes me sad......


I get the same way. Or when I see a young horse obviously being ridden hard in the pics of an ad.


----------



## JCnGrace

ShirtHotTeez said:


> Never say never. You don't know whats round the corner :wink:


 I thought the little guy rolling on the floor laughing would let you all know that I was telling a whopper with that comment.:hide:


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

lol JC, sorry I was slow there!!

GH I agree, and worse when the seller is immoral enough to sell it to them. Same with thoroughbreds, they should not be for learner, intermediate or nervous riders. Ever. But I'm sure you all know my opinions on that by now!!


----------



## Golden Horse

I confess I'm getting old...I'm watching the ads on TV and Apple are showing their 'new'? photo that when you touch it moves...well if it moves it's a video, so how the heck does it become a moving picture, rather than a video still? I'm getting left behind.


----------



## horsecrazygirl

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Tuya, my parents didn't know I owned a horse until two years ago. I'd owned him for three years at that point. :lol:
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



I still live at home haha. My parents and siblings know, but people like my grandmother (who thinks it's worthless and is wasting my dads money. Little does she know I'M paying for her.) and aunts and uncles don't. We are suppose to be a tight knit family group.


----------



## horsecrazygirl

JCnGrace said:


> Congrats on becoming a horse owner.


Thank you! I am still having trouble believing it haha.


----------



## JCnGrace

Golden Horse said:


> I confess I'm getting old...I'm watching the ads on TV and Apple are showing their 'new'? photo that when you touch it moves...well if it moves it's a video, so how the heck does it become a moving picture, rather than a video still? I'm getting left behind.


 You think you're behind, I still refuse to carry one of those newfangled cell phones around. :?


----------



## JCnGrace

Oh and in 1993 before hubby and I moved in together I still had a black & white TV and a rotary dial phone. I'm not much of one for technological advances. I probably wouldn't have a computer, microwave or satellite TV if hubby didn't insist on it.


----------



## Golden Horse

JCnGrace said:


> You think you're behind, I still refuse to carry one of those newfangled cell phones around. :?


How do you cope? Living in the sticks I LOVE mine, I drive so much on the gravel, and don't see other vehicles, it's comforting that you can phone for help if needed.
http://www.horseforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## JCnGrace

I live in the sticks too but I made out just fine before they became the norm and I can live just fine without one now. If I have a flat tire I change it myself. I've never had a mechanical breakdown on the road but if I did I'd go knock on someone's door and ask them to call hubby or a tow truck. Oops, I take that back I had a U-joint fall out one time. That was before hubby and I'd just left my sister's house and wasn't too far away so I called my brother-in-law from the nearest house and he came.

Hubby does have a cell phone because he thinks he has to have one but I don't carry it with me.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

weedlady said:


> I bought my horse without consulting my HUSBAND!
> it took me two days to tell him, and I kinda lied about the cost and the circumstances. That's my confession.
> M


:rofl:


----------



## TuyaGirl

horsecrazygirl said:


> Thank you! I am still having trouble believing it haha.


It took about one year for me to believe Tuya was my horse. I wanted one so bad it didn't feel like it was real. Weird but it felt like she was just another horse I was renting for a couple hours at the weekends (BO rents horses for trail rides). And congrats for your new horse 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse

JCnGrace said:


> I've never had a mechanical breakdown on the road but if I did I'd go knock on someone's door


WOW you have people Driving to the barn, first 30 odd miles on gravel, and I pass, 7 places that are still occupied......strangely most of those north of the valley I cross, hadn't thought about it before......nothing south of the valley!


----------



## JCnGrace

Golden Horse said:


> WOW you have people Driving to the barn, first 30 odd miles on gravel, and I pass, 7 places that are still occupied......strangely most of those north of the valley I cross, hadn't thought about it before......nothing south of the valley!


Yup, I have people. I might have to walk a mile or a little more to get to a house but that would be about it.

Edited to add another comment.

I would love to live in an area that is like yours, lucky you in that regard, but not at the expense of having to live through your winters. brrrrrr! LOL


----------



## Golden Horse

JCnGrace said:


> Yup, I have people. I might have to walk a mile or a little more to get to a house but that would be about it.
> 
> Edited to add another comment.
> 
> I would love to live in an area that is like yours, lucky you in that regard, but not at the expense of having to live through your winters. brrrrrr! LOL


:rofl: That winter makes distance difference, a couple of years ago we broke down just over a mile from the house, we were going to walk home, it was Feb 14th and we were on our way home from a Valentine Day supper...I think we got out, went 10 yards turned around got back in and called for help!


----------



## JCnGrace

I know it does. I can walk to our barn in a couple of minutes if I cut through the pasture but several years ago we got dumped on overnight with about 3 feet of snow. Hubby and I decided to make 1 trip to the barn that day instead of two since we couldn't get up our drive even with my 4 wheel drive Jimmy and it took us an hour and a half to walk to the barn. We kept falling in drifts and then couldn't get up. It's pretty hilarious when I picture us floundering around in the snow now but not so funny at the time when you could only move about an inch at a time before you had to stop and catch your breath. Hubby upgraded to a 4 wheel drive tractor shortly after that. LOL


----------



## JCnGrace

Confession:

Tomorrow I'm going to meet up with a friend and we are going to pig out at a Chinese Buffet.


----------



## Rain Shadow

Confession. Saturday a good friend is going to be in town and she wants to go riding. I was thrilled to go until she asked if she could bring her boyfriend along. I adore her boyfriend. I've actually known him longer then I've known him so that's not the issue. 

The problem is he's a total newb. He can ride a deadbroke horse on the trail, but has little to not interest in learning more then following along. 

Of course I'd have felt like a jerk saying no. Especially since she knows we just picked up a deadbroke horse plus Harley who is beginner safe. 

But I really wanted to just ride with my friend. Show her this new place I found in the woods that's perfect for a nice canter. Or show her the place where the river is low so the horses can wade across. But I know we can't do those trails with the boyfriend along. 

We won't be able to go out of a walk. He gets nervous climbing even slight hills. And of course he can't ride more than an hour. 

So now I'm sorta blah on the ride I've been looking forward to.


----------



## Change

Cheer up, Rain - at least you have some people to ride with. 
It'll be raining here, and even if I do go riding, I'll be alone - or my son will be on the 4-wheeler scouting out new trails. No such thing as a nice quiet ride there!


----------



## Change

And I confess - I could happily live without a phone, and I dream of a home where I have to drive 5 minutes before seeing another abode. I'd especially like it if I owned all the property between me and that next place!


----------



## jenkat86

weedlady said:


> I bought my horse without consulting my HUSBAND!
> it took me two days to tell him, and I kinda lied about the cost and the circumstances. That's my confession.
> M


:wave: Guilty of this too. It was actually about 3 weeks before he found out. I didn't lie about the cost. He was mad...but it's true what they say...it's easier to ask forgiveness than permission :wink:

I was a little less than "honest" about the price of my saddle. For all he knows I traded for it, which I did. I traded my old saddle...and some money.


----------



## JCnGrace

Confession: I ate too much.:icon_rolleyes:

My friend and I meet at this restaurant every couple of months. About 6 months ago they opened a new Rural King right across from it and for the last 6 months I've been saying I was going to go in and check it out but for some reason or another I never make it in there. Today I finally did! It was huge and they had a lot of stuff but I still like Tractor Supply better. They had chicks & bunnies so of course I had to hold one of the chicks, the bunnies were in an enclosed cage so I had to forego cuddling one of them. I can still remember getting in trouble for holding a turtle at G.C. Murphy's when I was little. Some things you never grow out of. 

In the same strip mall is a J.C. Penny and since I need a new set of sheets I went in there too. 60 friggin bucks for a set of queen size sheets! How ridiculous is that? And that was on sale. Confession: I'm also a bit of a tightwad. I forked over the money though because the last set I bought at Walmart got holes worn in them in less than a year.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I usually get my sheets at Ross. We got a nice pair of 500 thread count king-size sheets for $30 last time when our sheets got stolen at the laundromat.


----------



## Knave

I confess that I am attached to the stupid cell phone. I don't go anywhere without it. I don't have people close when we drive anywhere away from home (I do have a neighbor each mile down the road at the farm, and town way there are people, but it is thirty minutes away and not our usual direction, after that a town is over two hours away.)

However, my lack of people isn't the reason I'm addicted. I tell myself it's that, but we did live without cell phones before. It's odd; it's like a grown-up version of a binky. I think we miss out because of it.


----------



## JCnGrace

Wow Drafty that is a good deal! I've never heard of a Ross store though, let alone seen one. I was out your way about 3 years ago and I thought my sister drug us other sisters and mom through every store in Phoenix, Sedona, Scottsdale, Old Scottsdale and other surrounding areas but I guess she missed one. I'll have to yell at her. LOL


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Ross is like TJ Maxx and Marshalls, but cheaper and not as many major name brands. lol They're owned by the same parent company, too. I got a really cute, modest (big deal for me!) "J for Justice" maxi dress there the other day for $15.


----------



## TuyaGirl

Sooo... As promised after a year off I rode my mare again. She took good care of me, even when one horse got loose and came running to her on the other side of the arena's fence she only flinched one ear. I confess I almost died of fear in that moment and a few seconds later dismounted. I'm lucky to have good friends that encouraged me to get back on after the incident and I did  Thing is I was riding with a halter, skipped the bridling to next time, and even tough I know she is quite responsive to it I just got scared. Anyway she was brilliant, listenning since the lunging part until the end of the 15 minute ride, only at the walk. She just tried to walk a few steps forward when I was mounting, but that was it. What a good girl :loveshower:

My friends told me that she was great, and that the loose horse incident should boost my confidence back on (well it sort of did), and started joking saying this day should become a national holiday because I'm back in the saddle, and one of them even said to bring the champagne and the cakes, lol!

Anyway here's a picture of today, I'm awful in it and mind the helmet as I had been scratching my chin and it's sideways underneath.
Thanks once again for your support.

Edited just to ask why do all my android pictures go sideways??? Sorry for that....


----------



## JCnGrace

Way to go TuyaGirl! I'm especially proud of you for getting back on after the fright. Do you think you'll be ready to get back on anytime soon?


----------



## Golden Horse

Good for you Tuya, you got up there and did it, you are awesome


----------



## Change

Yay! Way to go!!!!


----------



## TuyaGirl

Thank you all  When I saw the horse running towards us I just thought of how misfortuned I was, horses never get loose in there and I was riding with a halter a fresh out of work mare, but it all went well, actually much better than I expected. Guess I underestimated my girl :-D

I confess that getting a picture to proove it and post it in here became one more incentive for me to do it, so yes, thank you all!! We are ready to start again 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

I have a confession.

While I can not get a horse at the moment I have been looking. There are SO MANY suitable OTTBs that I would love to get, going at really good prices!!! OMG I would take them all if I could!!! And there are 3x times as many if you count the not suitable ones (which I could also have, but I want under 15.2hh)


----------



## TuyaGirl

ShirtHotTeez, before I decided to buy my mare I would spend some time looking at horse adds too, and it was awful because I wanted them all!! I can only afford one, so I didn't see any ads after I bought her, just to avoid being depressed 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JCnGrace

ShirtHotTeez said:


> I have a confession.
> 
> While I can not get a horse at the moment I have been looking. There are SO MANY suitable OTTBs that I would love to get, going at really good prices!!! OMG I would take them all if I could!!! And there are 3x times as many if you count the not suitable ones (which I could also have, but I want under 15.2hh)


 Nothing wrong with window shopping. I have no intention of ever moving again but I still like to look at real estate sites. I also read the pets section in the classified ads but I'm not looking for a second dog.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

Yeah, but i'm itching to get one. or two.


----------



## horsecrazygirl

Oh good lord. I don't want to see another for sale ad after getting Billie. Horse shopping is exhausting! I got soooo lucky with her. The first horse I looked at was the one I brought home too. 

I also have a confession: I brought home a duck when looking for baby chicks cause...DUCKIE! Said duck is growing very fast and is very cute. 

I have a question. Does anyone know a good way to get rid of rats? We recently started seeing a lot of rats in our coop. Apparently other neighbors have been having similar problems. I don't know how to put traps without making sure my chickens don't accidentally get caught in them.


----------



## Avna

horsecrazygirl said:


> Oh good lord. I don't want to see another for sale ad after getting Billie. Horse shopping is exhausting! I got soooo lucky with her. The first horse I looked at was the one I brought home too.
> 
> I also have a confession: I brought home a duck when looking for baby chicks cause...DUCKIE! Said duck is growing very fast and is very cute.
> 
> I have a question. Does anyone know a good way to get rid of rats? We recently started seeing a lot of rats in our coop. Apparently other neighbors have been having similar problems. I don't know how to put traps without making sure my chickens don't accidentally get caught in them.


Get a rat terrier. Killing rats is their reason for being. Keep your chickens away from him though -- many are not trustworthy around anything they can grab and shake. Some cats will take on rats, some won't.

Once rats have discovered the free source of grain, they will bring their friends and family.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

horsecrazygirl said:


> Oh good lord. I don't want to see another for sale ad after getting Billie. Horse shopping is exhausting! I got soooo lucky with her. The first horse I looked at was the one I brought home too.
> 
> I also have a confession: I brought home a duck when looking for baby chicks cause...DUCKIE! Said duck is growing very fast and is very cute.
> 
> I have a question. Does anyone know a good way to get rid of rats? We recently started seeing a lot of rats in our coop. Apparently other neighbors have been having similar problems. I don't know how to put traps without making sure my chickens don't accidentally get caught in them.


CATs lol, like you need more animals :rofl:


----------



## horsecrazygirl

ShirtHotTeez said:


> CATs lol, like you need more animals :rofl:


Oh trust me, I tried that tactic already. I tried to talk my dad into a dog but he's not going it for right now. I have two cats who are mousers but only in the house since I refuse to let them out because we also have coyotes and other big predators who share the land. :icon_rolleyes:

Psh...I really don't but still want a dog and some goats. I PROMISE I will stop after that. :lol:


----------



## horsecrazygirl

Avna said:


> Get a rat terrier. Killing rats is their reason for being. Keep your chickens away from him though -- many are not trustworthy around anything they can grab and shake. Some cats will take on rats, some won't.
> 
> Once rats have discovered the free source of grain, they will bring their friends and family.


My mom will throw me out of the house lol. I need non animal alternatives.


----------



## Golden Horse

A "no animal solution" is not 'green' you need a Jack Russell Terrier, ours is great at rodent control


----------



## Knave

I confess goats are pretty cute. I also bought chicks this year. See my new babies.


----------



## JCnGrace

You can always get a BB gun and lie in wait for the nasty varmints. I'm glad my barn cats take care of them so that I don't have to.


----------



## horsecrazygirl

Golden Horse said:


> A "no animal solution" is not 'green' you need a Jack Russell Terrier, ours is great at rodent control


I know it's not green. Unfortunately, I don't get to decide on that one. I know a barn cat/ terrier will do the trick. To my parents it's just another excuse to get another animal.


----------



## horsecrazygirl

JCnGrace said:


> You can always get a BB gun and lie in wait for the nasty varmints. I'm glad my barn cats take care of them so that I don't have to.


Oh, so they can be useful. I can borrow my brothers BB guns and wait for them to show up in the evening.


----------



## Avna

You could also devise trap boxes too small for chickens. Rats can go through a hole about the size of a half dollar or so. Put the traps in the boxes. Best if there is an entrance and exit in the box and it is on a regular pathway for them. Bait the traps for a week without setting them to get the rats accustomed to the whole set up. Unlike mice, rats are very intelligent. But we, supposedly, are smarter.

A BB gun will not get rid of your rats, fun though it may be. You'll just pick off the stupid ones.


----------



## horsecrazygirl

Avna said:


> You could also devise trap boxes too small for chickens. Rats can go through a hole about the size of a half dollar or so. Put the traps in the boxes. Best if there is an entrance and exit in the box and it is on a regular pathway for them. Bait the traps for a week without setting them to get the rats accustomed to the whole set up. Unlike mice, rats are very intelligent. But we, supposedly, are smarter.
> 
> A BB gun will not get rid of your rats, fun though it may be. You'll just pick off the stupid ones.


Stupid or smart, still a rat. Just a really smart rat who will multiply in 21 days and pass on its smartness. I think we went the box idea. I didn't think of letting them get used to it before setting it up. Thank you!


----------



## JCnGrace

My horses tend to be a little on the porky side and I'll be darned if just when they start looking good the green grass starts growing. You all should have seen them staring at me when I left the barn this evening without throwing them any hay. LOL


----------



## Golden Horse

I confess to double relief today

First we had our first ever Coggins testing at the barn 53 horses tested, all negative, including Fergie.

Second, got a splinter under my nail yesterday, managed to hook a bit out, felt like there was more, but couldn't get hold of anything. This evening eventually managed to get 3 pieces out, 1 was LOOOONG, followed by a whole bunch of goop. My goodness does that feel better now....


----------



## Mulefeather

I confess today that house hunting feels a lot like job hunting. It's stressful, takes a long time, and you see a lot of stuff you're not qualified for


----------



## Avna

Mulefeather said:


> I confess today that house hunting feels a lot like job hunting. It's stressful, takes a long time, and you see a lot of stuff you're not qualified for


Do you give the realtor a list of must-haves, can't-haves, and would-sure-like-if-possibles? 

If so, what has happened? 

I have some personal investment in the answer as I am hoping to move in the next few years. After living in the same place for almost forty years.


----------



## busysmurf

1. We're leasing, even after I swore left & right, up & down I would NEVER EVER lease again.

2. He's a chestnut, I HATE chestnuts (not as bad as leopards Apps) but I still don't like them.

3. He's almost exactly what we needed, & my daughter adores him and he adores her.

....It's taken me a year to admit that out loud


----------



## Avna

I confess I am horribly horribly frustrated. 

I acquired my horse with the main intention of trail riding. I've owned her since last July. I have ridden her on a trail four times. FOUR TIMES. Once while she was at the trainer's being started. Three times on the only (short) trail I can access without a trailer. It is on private land and the landowner only will allow riding there when it is completely dry. It's been a wet winter. 

First, I brought her to a boarding stable a short drive away from me with NO access to trails. Best I could do at the time. Two months before I had a set up on my own road for her. 
Second, I bought a trailer but it had old unsafe tires. Took another three months to get it home and get the new tires on. 
Third, by this time I realized I did not feel safe going out alone somewhere with a green horse. When I was thirty yes. I'll be sixty this year, and I've changed. So not only did I need a working trailer but also a riding companion. Could. Not. Find. One. 

Okay, finally was referred to someone who hauls out regularly. And, a close friend an hour away also volunteered to ride with me. So now? Every time I am available, one of the following has happened:
1. my friend's husband has serious shoulder surgery and can't be left alone.
2. my referral gal has gone skiing
3. my horse is trimmed too short and is gimpy
4. I get sick
5. my friend's horse picks up a nail
6. my referral gal has gone on a cruise
7. just waiting for seven to happen. 

I haven't even hauled my horse in my trailer -- anywhere! Since I've never hauled any horse in any trailer ever, I decided to just go to my friend's house and unload and ride around her 30 acres and then go home. At least I'll have that tiny bit of practice. 

Unless something else happens. 

Oh, I am so frustrated. I keep thinking, if only I was braver, I would be riding my horse alone on the beach right now! But I am not braver. I need spotters, backup, support, at least at first. And finding those is so (insert curse word) hard I am tearing my hair out.


----------



## WendyJane

Here's my confession. I rode bareback for any real length of time (30 min.) last weekend. Now the skin is scraped off my tailbone and sitting on a hard surface is not an option. But it was a GREAT workout for my thighs, so there's a silver lining right? lol


----------



## Mulefeather

Avna said:


> Do you give the realtor a list of must-haves, can't-haves, and would-sure-like-if-possibles?
> 
> If so, what has happened?
> 
> I have some personal investment in the answer as I am hoping to move in the next few years. After living in the same place for almost forty years.


I've got my list, but in my price range it's a short list. I'm by myself, so no boyfriend or husband's income to figure in. I just want safety, a bit of room for my future caviary (I'm starting to raise/show guinea pigs, got my seed stock back in February), and a decent neighborhood. 

Essentially it needs to have central air, decent heat, at least two bedrooms and one bath (ideally, a bath and a half), be structurally sound, not more than about 20 or so minutes to my work, and not need a HUGE amount of repairs to make it livable- but I'm OK with making some updates and doing cosmetic stuff. No electric baseboard heat, no scary murder basements, and not be old as the hills. 

With my price, I'm having to be flexible about where I look, too. Where I live, 4 counties meet - so I could wind up on one of several places, all of them I'd be OK with.


----------



## Golden Horse

Avna said:


> Oh, I am so frustrated. I keep thinking, if only I was braver, I would be riding my horse alone on the beach right now! But I am not braver. I need spotters, backup, support, at least at first. And finding those is so (insert curse word) hard I am tearing my hair out.


But you are not braver, liek so many of us you are now older and wiser, and yes it's hard. I have Gibbs at home here, he is my heart, I love him dearly, but it's always to cold, hot, wet, dry, etc for me to ride, because I am here on my own, and I too want spotters back and support......so ((((((HUGS))))) I do understand


----------



## natisha

horsecrazygirl said:


> Oh good lord. I don't want to see another for sale ad after getting Billie. Horse shopping is exhausting! I got soooo lucky with her. The first horse I looked at was the one I brought home too.
> 
> I also have a confession: I brought home a duck when looking for baby chicks cause...DUCKIE! Said duck is growing very fast and is very cute.
> 
> I have a question. Does anyone know a good way to get rid of rats? We recently started seeing a lot of rats in our coop. Apparently other neighbors have been having similar problems. I don't know how to put traps without making sure my chickens don't accidentally get caught in them.


Rats run along walls so a trap next to the coop is the best place for one. You could try leaning a board the long way against the wall, leaving openings at each end, partially blocked with something so the chickens wouldn't fit but a ratty would. Bait the trap with peanut butter.
A partially water filled bucket with a small board across the top & grain floating on the water will get rats too. They jump in with no way out. The bad thing with that plan is if you find one looking at you.


----------



## Change

*Avna* - I wish we didn't have an entire continent between us. I, too, need a riding companion (that doesn't have four wheeels and a loud engine). And now, tfaining T'go by myself, there are times when having a second person around would be nice! 

And I discovered today that my two horses have separation anxiety when they can't see each other!!

On the other hand, I am so pleased with how fast T'go catches on! He's giving on hind and fore, backs, bends well -even when I ask from the off side. If he continues learning at this pace, I should be riding him in a month! I can't wait!!


----------



## Golden Horse

I confess....first panic of the new showing season...remembering tests? No I have a reader

Fergie will have a fit....well no, if she does I will quit after giving it a go, and next time will be better

No first major panic of show season "Where the heck is the iron and ironing board?"


----------



## JCnGrace

I don't think I've ironed anything since I quit working. These days if something needs wrinkles taken out of it I toss it in the dryer with a damp cloth for about 20 minutes. LOL


----------



## JCnGrace

Mulefeather said:


> I confess today that house hunting feels a lot like job hunting. It's stressful, takes a long time, and you see a lot of stuff you're not qualified for


 When we were looking for our retirement farm we were taken to a whole bunch of places that were totally unsuitable for horses. I don't know why realtors had such a hard time knowing the difference between pasture land and land that was nothing but wooded ravines.:icon_rolleyes: Then we came across a realtor that had a brain and it made the farm shopping a much better experience. This place was the first one he showed us. Love at first sight!


----------



## JCnGrace

busysmurf said:


> 1. We're leasing, even after I swore left & right, up & down I would NEVER EVER lease again.
> 
> *2. He's a chestnut, I HATE chestnuts (not as bad as leopards Apps) but I still don't like them.*
> 
> 3. He's almost exactly what we needed, & my daughter adores him and he adores her.
> 
> ....It's taken me a year to admit that out loud


 
But I bet you love him don't you? Here's my theory on horses and their color. People who have horses with a pretty color count on their color to sell them. Take a plain old chestnut/sorrel horse and they need good training to make them marketable. Thus I'll take a plain old chestnut/sorrel any day.


----------



## JCnGrace

My confession:

Was yacking with our farrier on the phone today and he invited us to do a 150-200 mile trail with him. One of those you ride from point A to point B and have designated stops each evening where you need to have an extra person bring your rig to these stops ( well unless you want to do a pack trip). I used hubby as an excuse of why we couldn't do it. LOL Truth be known I couldn't do it either unless they gave me all of the spring, summer and fall to accomplish it. I can ride for 2 hours and be good, at 3 hours my knee starts talking to me so I start riding with my feet out of the stirrups, at 4 hours everything start screaming at me so I spend about 10 minutes out of every 30 out of the saddle and going down the trail on my own to legs to work the kinks out, by 5 hours it's just a misery and I want nothing more than to be soaking in a hot bath. A huge cry from when I used to take 2 horses with me so each had a day of rest between rides.


----------



## Change

Wow, JC! I am so jealous of even the invitation! Two years ago I went on the Hwy 50 Wagon Train in CA from S. Lake Tahoe, NV to Placerville, CA. 7 days of riding in a horse or wagon and camping in our rigs at night. It was SOOOO fun! I want to do something like that again! 

My sister (who owns a carriage company) has a stagecoach and she wants to start doing twice yearly runs from Flagstaff to the Grand Canyon on the original AZ Stagecoach Trail (preserved by the state and counties). She wants me to come along as an outrider. I'm torn. I really want to go, but Son can't because of his health. He'd love to go, too, but dialysis requirements make 5 day camping trips problematic.


----------



## busysmurf

JCnGrace said:


> But I bet you love him don't you? Here's my theory on horses and their color. People who have horses with a pretty color count on their color to sell them. Take a plain old chestnut/sorrel horse and they need good training to make them marketable. Thus I'll take a plain old chestnut/sorrel any day.


 He's a good boy, and is exactly what my daughter wanted and needs. Yes, at times he goes just over that line of being a little to challenging for her, but then he turns around & does something great for her and makes up for it. My whole feeling on chestnuts & bays is simply that everyone has them, and the 2 best horses I've ever had/ridden had color so it's just a personal preference thing. If another plain old chestnut or bay crosses our paths again that is perfect for what we need, I'll have no issues snagging them up. I still won't like the color :wink: but I know a good horse when I see one and color is just a bonus. 

HOWEVER, owning, leasing, or even riding a leopard App is an absolute NO GO (sorry for those of you that love them) but they rank right up there with clowns for me, don't know why but they give me the heebie jeebies:hide:


----------



## Mulefeather

It's so funny the preferences and things we have for horses/animals. I love, love, LOVE black animals- I seem to have the best luck with them. My first horse was black, my best dog ever was a black lab, and I've had about 4 black or black/white cats in my life that were just amazing. My roommate's male cat is black, and he follows me around like a puppy. Roommate has even commented that he thinks the cat likes me more than him!


----------



## JCnGrace

Change said:


> Wow, JC! I am so jealous of even the invitation! Two years ago I went on the Hwy 50 Wagon Train in CA from S. Lake Tahoe, NV to Placerville, CA. 7 days of riding in a horse or wagon and camping in our rigs at night. It was SOOOO fun! I want to do something like that again!
> 
> My sister (who owns a carriage company) has a stagecoach and she wants to start doing twice yearly runs from Flagstaff to the Grand Canyon on the original AZ Stagecoach Trail (preserved by the state and counties). She wants me to come along as an outrider. I'm torn. I really want to go, but Son can't because of his health. He'd love to go, too, but dialysis requirements make 5 day camping trips problematic.


 I did one years ago and had a great time. It was only a weekend thing though and I can't remember how many miles it was but not near what this one is. I'm sure if you wanted to haul out to IL he would love to have you along.


----------



## JCnGrace

Mulefeather said:


> It's so funny the preferences and things we have for horses/animals. I love, love, LOVE black animals- I seem to have the best luck with them. My first horse was black, my best dog ever was a black lab, and I've had about 4 black or black/white cats in my life that were just amazing. My roommate's male cat is black, and he follows me around like a puppy. Roommate has even commented that he thinks the cat likes me more than him!


 I love to look at black horses and of course when I was a kid that's what I wanted.

Can you guess which horse is the cause of my knee problems? Nothing like laying on the ground with a horse on top of you and the saddle horn digging into your knee. 










And which one busted hubby's ribs? Pay no attention to the fact they look like they're standing in front of mirror at the fair that makes them look short and fat. Digital cameras have come a long way since the one used to take that picture. lol









Then there was a friend's horse who popped me in the face, made me see stars and broke my glasses. Bet ya can't guess what color he was. :icon_rolleyes:

I still like to look at them, just don't ask me to get on one. :rofl:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

My confession:

I'm never going to make it out to the barn.  Had everything all ready to go yesterday, even brought a change of clothes to work with me so I could go straight to the barn from work. Ended up not leaving work until after 6pm (my "normal" shift is supposed to be 7am to 3pm). After all the stress of the day (SUPER stressful day) and just shy of twelve hours at work, the last thing I wanted to do was go out and get dirty at the barn. :-(


----------



## JCnGrace

Drafty I just hated when making a living got in the way of play time.


----------



## Change

*Drafty* - I couldn't hit the like button, because it happens to me, too, all too often! And my horses are right here in my front yard! Some days it takes all I have left just to feed/water them.

JC - I'd be more than willing to load up, head north, and go for that ride. Just two little things stopping me: Work... can't take the time off for a week long ride, and Son... again, would want to go and can't so it wouldn't be fair of me to do it. Oh wait... and 3...$$.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

I refuse to feel guilty, I refuse to feel guilty, I refuse to feel guilty, but it keeps sneaking in!!

It's my weekend away - and I am so looking forward to it :winetime:


----------



## Mulefeather

ShirtHotTeez said:


> I refuse to feel guilty, I refuse to feel guilty, I refuse to feel guilty, but it keeps sneaking in!!
> 
> It's my weekend away - and I am so looking forward to it :winetime:


Enjoy yourself! I was just saying to a friend today that it does no good to feel guilty - you've gotta enjoy the good times when they come around, and take care of yourself. You never know when it'll have to last you a while! 
http://www.horseforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Didn't make it out AGAIN today. The owner of the hotel showed up unexpectedly and dominated my day. Whenever he comes, he runs me completely ragged. By the time I left work (an hour late), I was absolutely exhausted. Smeh.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JCnGrace

Drafty, maybe you need to use reverse psychology. Start keeping a set of barn clothes in the trunk of your car all the time and then make up your mind that you aren't going to the barn on a particular day. Maybe then everything would fall into place so that you could make a surprise visit.


----------



## JCnGrace

ShirtHotTeez said:


> I refuse to feel guilty, I refuse to feel guilty, I refuse to feel guilty, but it keeps sneaking in!!
> 
> It's my weekend away - and I am so looking forward to it :winetime:


 No feeling guilty! Go and enjoy!


----------



## Barrelracehard

I keep my barn and horse trailer cleaner than my room. Also, I have way to much horse tack.


----------



## JCnGrace

Barrelracehard said:


> I keep my barn and horse trailer cleaner than my room. Also, I have way to much horse tack.


 Isn't this normal?:thumbsup:


----------



## JCnGrace

Another dreary rainy day here in southern Indiana. This means not much got accomplished other than piddling with housework which is no fun at all. On the plus side hubby went gun shopping with a friend all day so I had peace and quiet. The weather even made the dog lazy so he lazed around and kept his demands and "talking" to a minimum.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

My husband has to work today at noon and we only have one car. My choices are stay home, have him drop me off at my parents' house, or spend 7 hours at the barn. I really hate that we only have one vehicle.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Change

DraftyAiresMum said:


> My husband has to work today at noon and we only have one car. My choices are stay home, have him drop me off at my parents' house, or spend 7 hours at the barn. I really hate that we only have one vehicle.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Easy choice - 7 hours at the barn! LOL!


----------



## JCnGrace

Why can't you drop him off at work, have the car at your disposal for 7 hours and then pick him up when he gets off work?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Because I didn't want to waste the time or gas. It's almost half an hour to his work in the next town over. If he still worked in our town, like he did before, I would have kept the car. 

Part of me wants to get rid of his truck and all it's problems. But, it holds a lot of sentimental value and we wouldn't be able to replace it easily. It just needs some expensive work.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JCnGrace

Is it one of those quirky vehicles that you have to know it inside and out in order to get it to run for you?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

No, it belonged to my husband's dad. It was the last truck he bought before he died (bought it brand new off the line). It's a 2005 4x4 Dodge Ram 2500 Cummins turbo diesel with an upgraded turbo (special edition released only in 2005). It's chromed out (rocker panels, side rails) and has custom 20" rims wrapped in about $3500 of practically-new Toyo off road tires. We just had $500 worth of brake work done to it in November and then somehow a rock got wedged in the caliper and one of the freaking rims cracked completely in half. The rims on this truck were $2000 when the truck was new and are discontinued, so are irreplaceable. We can't afford a new set of rims right now (minimum $500, even if we could find a used set) and haven't even been able to find one to use as a spare until we can save up to replace them all. The spare on the truck (which came with 20s when it was new, but his dad had them upgraded when he bought it) is a 17" rim, so we can't even use it, even though it's technically a full-size spare, not a donut.

I adore the truck, but because my husband didn't keep up on it's maintenance before I met him (partly his mom's fault...long story), it's just been a money pit. We have sunk almost $3000 into it in the not-quite-four years we've been together. BUT, it's a super nice truck.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JCnGrace

I understand and don't let him get rid of it, he'd have regrets sooner or later. I had a car of my dad's ('73 Dodge Charger) and sold it to my niece in '85 when I got a new one. Of course she eventually sold it too and now both of us would give an arm and a leg to have it back.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Oh, I won't. The thing is an absolute beast. I've pulled a horse trailer with Aires in it and it was like the thing wasn't even there. I wish we could find a rim, cuz then I would get to drive it to work, since my commute is shorter (seven miles, as opposed to his twenty miles). 

I still wish I hadn't sold my truck. I had an '86 Toyota pickup that I'd had since I was 17. Sold it right before I turned 30 and bought a 2005 Chevy Trailblazer extended. Loved the Trailblazer, but it got repo'd (stupid story there). Then I had an '83 Ford Thunderbird before my dad bought me an '86 Ford Escort GT. Love my little car, but wish I still had my pickup. My son (who just turned 12 and is 5'2") hates my car cuz it sits too low. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SwissMiss

I confess.... I actually like the smell of MTG - kinda....


----------



## Golden Horse

I confess, I'm tired, sore and elated, first show weekend with Fergie, and I LIVED, she didn't kill me, and neither did the partying:wink:

Seems I am NOT to old for this s........


----------



## JCnGrace

SwissMiss said:


> I confess.... I actually like the smell of MTG - kinda....


 I've never used so therefore have never smelled it. Do most people not like the smell?


----------



## JCnGrace

Golden Horse said:


> I confess, I'm tired, sore and elated, first show weekend with Fergie, and I LIVED, she didn't kill me, and neither did the partying:wink:
> 
> Seems I am NOT to old for this s........


 So glad you lived, I'd miss ya!


----------



## Mulefeather

JCnGrace said:


> I've never used so therefore have never smelled it. Do most people not like the smell?


It smells like sulfurous bacon to me! Had to use it on Buddy when I first got him, he was covered in rain rot. At least it works, even if it's stinky!

Congrats on the show, GH! 

I confess I'm now addicted to home improvement shows- I'm getting lots of ideas from "Flip or Flop". Also, I hate Chip on "Fixer Uppers" but I love Joanna. Chip annoys me.


----------



## Golden Horse

I confess, I had a embarrassing moment this weekend 

Friday morning, we were warming up in the ring, I had my trainer go sit at the judges table, so Fergie got used to people being there, got her to feed her treats, all is good. So then I go work her in ending with her lope work, which was at C, she did really well, so trainer said just stop her right by the table and hop off, we'll call it good. 

So I did


But, I as I went to dismount my foot slipped, I ended up kind of collapsing on the horn, as I nearly swung under her....then I found that I was dangling off the horn by my bra......and just couldn't get free, and I was praying that Fergie wouldn't panic..In the end the pressure was all to much, and everything kind of slid down through :shock: so I was able to get my feet on the floor, and unhook my bra from the horn, by this time it is more of a scarf than a bra!

Thank goodness for a big mare to hide behind while I got dressed again.....


----------



## Gaited lady

Golden Horse said:


> I confess, I had a embarrassing moment this weekend
> 
> Friday morning, we were warming up in the ring, I had my trainer go sit at the judges table, so Fergie got used to people being there, got her to feed her treats, all is good. So then I go work her in ending with her lope work, which was at C, she did really well, so trainer said just stop her right by the table and hop off, we'll call it good.
> 
> So I did
> 
> 
> But, I as I went to dismount my foot slipped, I ended up kind of collapsing on the horn, as I nearly swung under her....then I found that I was dangling off the horn by my bra......and just couldn't get free, and I was praying that Fergie wouldn't panic..In the end the pressure was all to much, and everything kind of slid down through :shock: so I was able to get my feet on the floor, and unhook my bra from the horn, by this time it is more of a scarf than a bra!
> 
> Thank goodness for a big mare to hide behind while I got dressed again.....



Oh my gosh, Golden! Some things that happen are hard to believe. 
Good thing I was sitting down when I read about your "dismount". I cackled for ten minutes. 
Glad you are safe but the picture of your ordeal was just priceless.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JCnGrace

Golden Horse said:


> I confess, I had a embarrassing moment this weekend
> 
> Friday morning, we were warming up in the ring, I had my trainer go sit at the judges table, so Fergie got used to people being there, got her to feed her treats, all is good. So then I go work her in ending with her lope work, which was at C, she did really well, so trainer said just stop her right by the table and hop off, we'll call it good.
> 
> So I did
> 
> 
> But, I as I went to dismount my foot slipped, I ended up kind of collapsing on the horn, as I nearly swung under her....then I found that I was dangling off the horn by my bra......and just couldn't get free, and I was praying that Fergie wouldn't panic..In the end the pressure was all to much, and everything kind of slid down through :shock: so I was able to get my feet on the floor, and unhook my bra from the horn, by this time it is more of a scarf than a bra!
> 
> Thank goodness for a big mare to hide behind while I got dressed again.....


 You're lucky you didn't hang yourself!  I've gotten hung up on the horn when they were lunging up a steep hill though. That's always fun. I'd actually like to hang the person that ever came up with bras in the first place being that they are torture devices. LOL


----------



## JCnGrace

Confession and tell me what you would do.

I had the same farrier for 15 or 16 years and I love him to pieces. I could discuss ideas with him, did a good job, he was very reliable and a really nice person. Well his son went to farrier school and also apprenticed with his dad and then his dad retired from farrier work and turned his clients over to his son. The problem is after he went to farrier school he decided he liked training better than farrier work and has dropped most of his dad's clients except us and 1 or 2 others so his farrier jobs are not the most important thing on his plate. 

I like the kid and he does a good job but he's not living up to the RELIABLE part that we've become accustomed to and spoiled by. Like he was supposed to be here last Thursday and I called him to find out what time because hubby had forgot to write it down when he wrote the date. Anyway, when he called me back he said he had wrote us down for this week on Wednesday which could be an honest mistake but it's the second time he's used that excuse. I don't think he's come out on his originally scheduled day since his dad retired. What makes it bad this time is that the horses are already overdue for their trims by a week and now I have to reschedule because we have to go to a funeral Wednesday so now it will probably be 2 weeks that they're overdue before he makes it out. I don't want to hurt his or his dad's feelings and I really don't know of another good farrier in this area but I'm beginning to get a little perturbed.

So would you guys chill out and give him a while to mature (he's only like 20 or 21) and see if his reliability gets better or would you start shopping around for a new farrier?


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

JC if he is good you might have to tough it out. Over the years our best farrier was the least reliable!! But he did a superb job and was one of few that did hot shoeing. Perhaps you could ring him a night or two before he is due which will act as a reminder for him.

Goldenhorse, best laugh i've had in ages!! The mind boggles :rofl:


----------



## Golden Horse

Glad you are all laughing.....for a minute there I had a vision of doing a lap of dishonor, with the knockersaplenty swinging in the wind...it is not a pretty thought, there could of been a bunch of traumatized people there!

:shock::runpony::rofl:


----------



## JCnGrace

I'm leaning towards the chilling out ShirtHotTeez. I think I have my panties in a twist because now I have to call and reschedule which pushes us to 2 weeks. They're looking a little long but not too bad, nobody has started breaking chunks out of their hooves yet. Best case scenario will be if he has Thursday or Friday open but I doubt it.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

We used to wait half the day for our guy, then he would turn up a week later and just catch the horse and shoe it. He had a ute (utility truck) set up to do hot shoeing. He would just tell us to 'drop the money in when you come by' - like some 15 miles away off our beaten track!! But we did it because he was without doubt the best, and he didn't shoe for everyone so if people fussed about his glide time he just dropped them as customers.


----------



## GallopGirl9324

I buy too much horse stuff.

I think we all do......... If your a horse owner then you understand


----------



## GallopGirl9324

I buy too much horse stuff as well. Last week, I went to my tack store specifically for a new lunge line. I promised myself I wouldn't buy anything else. An hour later I walk out with new polos, a new saddle pad, new sport boots, AND, 3 new show shirts.... Like help, I have a problem.


----------



## JCnGrace

ShirtHotTeez said:


> We used to wait half the day for our guy, then he would turn up a week later and just catch the horse and shoe it. He had a ute (utility truck) set up to do hot shoeing. He would just tell us to 'drop the money in when you come by' - like some 15 miles away off our beaten track!! But we did it because he was without doubt the best, and he didn't shoe for everyone so if people fussed about his glide time he just dropped them as customers.


 Like I said earlier his dad really spoiled us because he was Johnny on the spot with his schedule. I think in all the years he rescheduled once because his truck broke down and then a couple of times because of weather. Never without calling and letting us know ahead of time. I am not good about dealing with no shows. 

When I think of all the bad ones I went through I DO NOT relish the thought of trying to find a new one at all. Years and years ago I was between farriers so some friends brought theirs over. The guy was petrified of my mare and she was good to have her feet worked on. He'd gasp and jump back just because she twitched her skin when a fly landed on her. LOL No clue why he picked the career he did but it was the last time he worked on my horse.


----------



## JCnGrace

GallopGirl9324 said:


> I buy too much horse stuff as well. Last week, I went to my tack store specifically for a new lunge line. I promised myself I wouldn't buy anything else. An hour later I walk out with new polos, a new saddle pad, new sport boots, AND, 3 new show shirts.... Like help, I have a problem.


 That's a pretty normal thing GallopGirl. The only reason I get by without doing stuff like this is because I can go shopping in my own tack room and find anything I need, things I don't need and things I didn't even know I had.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I went into CAL Ranch (kind of like a hardware store, a feed store, a sporting goods store, and a western wear store combined) for leather conditioner. Walked out with a lead rope, two bags of old-fashioned candies...and no leather conditioner. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## girlgone

I ordered a cellphone tripod the other day so I could take more videos of myself riding


----------



## SwissMiss

Golden Horse said:


> I confess, I had a embarrassing moment this weekend
> 
> Friday morning, we were warming up in the ring, I had my trainer go sit at the judges table, so Fergie got used to people being there, got her to feed her treats, all is good. So then I go work her in ending with her lope work, which was at C, she did really well, so trainer said just stop her right by the table and hop off, we'll call it good.
> 
> So I did
> 
> 
> But, I as I went to dismount my foot slipped, I ended up kind of collapsing on the horn, as I nearly swung under her....then I found that I was dangling off the horn by my bra......and just couldn't get free, and I was praying that Fergie wouldn't panic..In the end the pressure was all to much, and everything kind of slid down through :shock: so I was able to get my feet on the floor, and unhook my bra from the horn, by this time it is more of a scarf than a bra!
> 
> Thank goodness for a big mare to hide behind while I got dressed again.....


Golden, I had to laugh so hard about your story, sorry 

But please know, you are NOT THE ONLY ONE!

There is a reason why I prefer saddles without a horn :wink:


----------



## Change

*GH *- thanks for the visual and the laugh. Can't help wondering if Mr. Gibbs would have stayed in place or taken you on the "Victory Lap!"

I confess I am working from home this morning, and finding the "working" part ... uninteresting.


----------



## JCnGrace

Confession: I'm beginning to think hubby and I are bad luck. 

Since a week ago Friday 3 friends and my brother-in-law (sister's husband) have lost a parent. One of the friend's mom was 99 and was looking forward to turning 100. It's sad she didn't reach her goal but 99 years is pretty awesome. 

I had a great aunt who was 96 or 97 (she couldn't remember exactly what year she was born) when she died. Right before she died she told my mom she still had things to do and wasn't ready to die yet. When someone has lived that long and still aren't ready to go it makes me wonder where they get the intestinal fortitude to want to keep going. Me, I shudder at the thought of being bed ridden and/or living in a nursing home and want to go before it gets to that point.


----------



## Change

My stepdad's grandfather was late-90s when he passed. I think I was 17. He played a mean game of cribbage and wasn't above cheating to win, either! 

He was in a nursing home for the last year or so of his life. I went to visit and play cards with him at least weekly - loved the cranky old man with all my heart - and as I was wheeling his chair through the halls during one visit, this old lady came running down the hall without a stitch on, two orderlies in hot pursuit. "What do you think of that, Granddad?" I asked. "Looks like somethin' needed ironin'!" was his reply.

When asked him how he lived so long, he'd say, "The Devil won't take me and I can't climb stairs." During the eulogy, my Stepdad said, with complete solemnity, "The Good Lord has finally installed an elevator."


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I love older people and their sense of humor!

Soooooooooo...confession time for me is that I'm super excited to get off work today!! I get to guy buy the saddle that I was going to buy last month then we ended up not having money for!!! :-D We unexpectedly got our state tax refund ($1100) and hubby said I could buy the saddle! So thankful the tack store still has it! Squee!! :loveshower:


----------



## Rain Shadow

I confess that if today ends without me needing to hide a body, I'll be amazed.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I confess that I just picked up my new saddle...and a new cotton-blend roper string cinch. :lol: In my defense, I absolutely cannot find my felt-lined cinch (that I didn't like anyway).

So excited!! Gonna put in Tangled, schlep my saddle stand into the bedroom, and condition my new baby.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Change

I confess I'm imagining Drafty being afraid to use the new saddle for fear of getting a scratch. ;-) 

Saddles and trucks - if you don't buy 'em used, then scratch 'em fast so they don't break your heart!


----------



## missfoxybay

I haven't riden my gelding in over a year, because I've gained weight and don't want to have him carry all my weight. He is about 14.2hh so he's patite, he's a cross between an Appy and Arab. 
I miss riding like no other. Also, it's hard for me to ride because I don't like to ride alone, because he usually acts up. He doesn't like to be deprecated from my mare. They have both been alone for a long time before I came to owning them. And the people at my barn are all retired people so no one there my age. If there is they ride English and only go in the arena with the jumps. I ride western.


----------



## JCnGrace

Change said:


> I confess I'm imagining Drafty being afraid to use the new saddle for fear of getting a scratch. ;-)
> 
> Saddles and trucks - if you don't buy 'em used, then scratch 'em fast so they don't break your heart!


 I confess that I put a big ol' scratch on my brother-in-law's new shiny red Dodge Ram. No way, no how could I tell him so I told my sister and asked her not to tell him until after I left. (chicken smiley needed here) Telling that I just realized he never said a word to me about it. Of course it was his farm truck so as my sister said "that's just the first of many, don't worry about it". I still felt really bad about it though.


----------



## JCnGrace

Rain Shadow said:


> I confess that if today ends without me needing to hide a body, I'll be amazed.


 Don't leave us hangin'. There's 40 more minutes until the end of the day and at 12:01 a.m. we'll need a report on how many blisters you have on your hands.


----------



## JCnGrace

missfoxybay said:


> I haven't riden my gelding in over a year, because I've gained weight and don't want to have him carry all my weight. He is about 14.2hh so he's patite, he's a cross between an Appy and Arab.
> I miss riding like no other. Also, it's hard for me to ride because I don't like to ride alone, because he usually acts up. He doesn't like to be deprecated from my mare. They have both been alone for a long time before I came to owning them. And the people at my barn are all retired people so no one there my age. If there is they ride English and only go in the arena with the jumps. I ride western.


 Ride with the retired people, you might just find yourself enjoying it. Besides, with you being the "baby" of the group, they'll look out for you.


----------



## JCnGrace

Change said:


> My stepdad's grandfather was late-90s when he passed. I think I was 17. He played a mean game of cribbage and wasn't above cheating to win, either!
> 
> He was in a nursing home for the last year or so of his life. I went to visit and play cards with him at least weekly - loved the cranky old man with all my heart - and as I was wheeling his chair through the halls during one visit, this old lady came running down the hall without a stitch on, two orderlies in hot pursuit. "What do you think of that, Granddad?" I asked. "Looks like somethin' needed ironin'!" was his reply.
> 
> When asked him how he lived so long, he'd say, "The Devil won't take me and I can't climb stairs." During the eulogy, my Stepdad said, with complete solemnity, "The Good Lord has finally installed an elevator."


 Awesome story Change. 

One of the stories the minister told at my bro-in-law's mom's funeral was about a conversation he recently had with her. He asked her why she thought people were afraid to die and she answered, "I reckon cause they've never done it before." 

You've got to love their wisdom.


----------



## Golden Horse

Change said:


> When asked him how he lived so long, he'd say, "The Devil won't take me and I can't climb stairs." During the eulogy, my Stepdad said, with complete solemnity, "The Good Lord has finally installed an elevator."


What a great character.



Rain Shadow said:


> I confess that if today ends without me needing to hide a body, I'll be amazed.


As I get older I have more of those days



DraftyAiresMum said:


> I confess that I just picked up my new saddle...and a new cotton-blend roper string cinch. :lol: In my defense, I absolutely cannot find my felt-lined cinch (that I didn't like anyway).
> 
> So excited!! Gonna put in Tangled, schlep my saddle stand into the bedroom, and condition my new baby.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:loveshower::loveshower:


I confess...we had to go to the city today, more business meetings, had to cancel my lesson BUT we are making progress in the issues we've been having...

BUT, my patience for stores full of people buying the whole store because they will be closed for a day is very very short, and today my short 'city fuse' blew out just about the same time as my back seized up...even though I was at the chiropractor earlier today....

Now home trying to get comfortable and struggling, tonight will be heavy duty pain pill night.

http://www.horseforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Rain Shadow

JCnGrace said:


> Don't leave us hangin'. There's 40 more minutes until the end of the day and at 12:01 a.m. we'll need a report on how many blisters you have on your hands.


Well one more minute to go and the local gators are looking at me pathetically. They missed out on their midnight snack. 

I do confess that I hate boarding my family, and I'm actually considering selling Kenzie, so I can board Misty elsewhere. The very idea makes me want to cry, I love that little mare so much, but the amount of family drama makes going to the barn awful and half the time I leave in tears. 

I can't afford the board for two horses, so one has to go if I leave my family's place, and Misty has been with me since I was 8 and she's all I have left of Ty. Kenzie would be the one to go. 

It just sucks.


----------



## JCnGrace

Golden Horse said:


> What a great character.
> 
> 
> 
> As I get older I have more of those days
> 
> 
> 
> :loveshower::loveshower:
> 
> 
> I confess...we had to go to the city today, more business meetings, had to cancel my lesson BUT we are making progress in the issues we've been having...
> 
> BUT, my patience for stores full of people buying the whole store because they will be closed for a day is very very short, and today *my short 'city fuse' blew out *just about the same time as my back seized up...even though I was at the chiropractor earlier today....
> 
> Now home trying to get comfortable and struggling, tonight will be heavy duty pain pill night.


 I have one of those too. I will only go shopping on a Tuesday or Wednesday unless it's a have to thing because the stores are less busy those days. 

Mondays are the worst. I call it "little old people day" because after staying out of the store all weekend they congregate there on Mondays and block the aisles with their carts while talking to all their friends. While I think it's great they are getting out and about and being social, I hate shopping so want to get it in and out as quickly as possible. I'm more than happy to leave that day to them.


----------



## JCnGrace

Oops, hit reply before adding I hope your back is feeling better soon and that your health luck turns around pronto.


----------



## missfoxybay

JCnGrace said:


> missfoxybay said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't riden my gelding in over a year, because I've gained weight and don't want to have him carry all my weight. He is about 14.2hh so he's patite, he's a cross between an Appy and Arab.
> I miss riding like no other. Also, it's hard for me to ride because I don't like to ride alone, because he usually acts up. He doesn't like to be deprecated from my mare. They have both been alone for a long time before I came to owning them. And the people at my barn are all retired people so no one there my age. If there is they ride English and only go in the arena with the jumps. I ride western.
> 
> 
> 
> Ride with the retired people, you might just find yourself enjoying it. Besides, with you being the "baby" of the group, they'll look out for you.
Click to expand...


That's the thing, none of them ride, they just let their horses out in the arena. And I would rather not ride with the English riders, the ones at my barn are so snooty and mean.


----------



## Change

*GH *- my like re city fuse and back seizing is an, "Uh huh. Been there," like. Not a Like like! Hope your back feels better!

*JC *& *GH *- I call what I do "Combat Shopping." I know what I want and where to find it. I enter the store, go straight for it, grab it, and head for the exit. Usually. Grocery shopping, for me, is torture. Too many things to buy and people always in the way. Malls? **_shudder_**

*RS *- Don't tell anyone I said this, but there's a reason I live over 300 miles from any family besides my live-in Son... ;-)

*MFBay *- I have the same problem of no one to ride with and two horse who don't like being alone. Unfortunately, since my horses live here at home, I just have to put up with the snotty horse behavior. Have you looked into the possibility of riding groups in your area? Or maybe advertise for a riding companion who can ride your second horse?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Need a couple of repairs done on the saddle. The near side breast collar D-ring is missing completely. Oddly, it doesn't appear to have been ripped out. It's just...gone. And then the Blevins buckles were installed backward, so there's that long tail of stirrup leather that hangs down in front of the stirrup. Not major issues. Gonna call the tack shop today to see how much it'll be to get them fixed.

Couldn't get any good pics of it last night, but after cleaning and conditioning it with Horseman's One-Step, the tooling stands out so much more. There's a nice contrast between the plain leather and the tooling, with the tooling having darker highlights. I'll have to try to get pics. And, it matches my headstall PERFECTLY. :loveshower:


----------



## JCnGrace

Change, I don't live so far away I can't go visit and get back home in the same day but I do live far enough away that I don't get pulled into all their little spats. It's not so bad now but when their kids were in school (most of them in the same school) it seemed constant. All 4 of my siblings + my mom live in the same county. Even 7 of my 10 nieces & nephews still live in that county with their families and none of us live out of state. I guess I don't come from a very adventurous line of people.LOL

Drafty, so glad you ended up getting that saddle. I really like using Horseman's One-step. Can't wait to see Aires all decked out.

I don't know why but my herd of 5 has been going through hierarchy changes so I've had to switch feeding spots for TJ and Cloud. They seem to finally be getting the hang of their new arrangement. I have to admit though, I always got a kick out of TJ shutting his gate and now he doesn't have one to shut so I'm missing it.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I like the Horseman's One-Step, but I miss my Skidmore's.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear

I am obsessed with buying horse stuff for shows, there I said it.


----------



## Golden Horse

I confess that if we manage to work out a deal that we are trying to thrash out, I may have to divert some of the cash to buy a set of these











Of course if we can't make the deal I will be so devastated that I MAY just have to go shopping for something to make me feel better! Like



Oh I don't know




a set of these?


----------



## waresbear

Oh what the heck, this is what I bought this month and DO NOT SHOW THIS TO MY HUSBAND OR I KILL YOU!
-Black suede hobby horse chaps
-bling concho earrings
-bling concho necklace and adapter & earring adapters too
-Congress show halter
-custom made show shirt
-saddle blanket to match the shirt
-new summer blanket and neck cover for the horse
:smileynotebook:


----------



## Rain Shadow

I confess that I just cleaned Harley's sheath and just now realized I forgot the gloves


----------



## JCnGrace

I never wear gloves, hands wash.


----------



## natisha

Golden Horse said:


> I confess that if we manage to work out a deal that we are trying to thrash out, I may have to divert some of the cash to buy a set of these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course if we can't make the deal I will be so devastated that I MAY just have to go shopping for something to make me feel better! Like
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I don't know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a set of these?


I confess that made me laugh out loud.


----------



## Change

I confess I want a picture of the chaps, *waresbear*! I may have to get some!


----------



## gypsygirl

I miss riding so much ! The last day I todr was August 24th. How sad that I still remember ! My horses think im an idiot lol

Due to foal in 30 days
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JCnGrace

gypsygirl said:


> I miss riding so much ! The last day I todr was August 24th. How sad that I still remember ! My horses think im an idiot lol
> 
> Due to foal in 30 days
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 We will anxiously await baby pictures!


----------



## Golden Horse

I confess I nearly panicked....watching a pair of Q Baby Wranglers, in my size on Ebay, had an automatic bid in, went to check on them as the auction was closing, and had 'aghhh' moment, no internet access. Seems that Hubby, bless him, had decided to reboot the router...:icon_rolleyes:

BUT when it came back up I had won my jeans :loveshower: again though one of those, $17.50 for brand new Q Baby's, and I knew about the $9.50 shipping, then they added $6.50 for import duties, then the conversion from USD to CAD, actual cost to me $44.74 in Canadian Still they are around $60 up here so still winning:wink:


----------



## LilyandPistol

I confess I tend to buy horse related items before researching them...


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I confess that it's 7pm on a Saturday and I'm sitting at freaking work, waiting for a civilian police officer to show up to record footage of some car thieves who used my hotel as a drop point for their stolen vehicle. Turns out it was a guy who used to work here who was friends with my brother until recently. Came in after they dropped off the vehicle in the field behind the hotel and actually chatted with my audit guy. Have him clearly on camera. Freaking idiot.


----------



## JCnGrace

That's a bummer Drafty. It's amazing how stupid some criminals can be. Sometimes you have to wonder if those are the ones that find prison life to be a better option than supporting themselves because you just can't believe anyone would be that dumb.


----------



## JCnGrace

I spoke too soon last night about TJ and Cloud getting their new arrangements figured out. Today was chaos with 3 horses in one stall and TJ trying to close the gate while I'm trying to hold it open. He's a strong booger.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

JCnGrace said:


> I spoke too soon last night about TJ and Cloud getting their new arrangements figured out. Today was chaos with 3 horses in one stall and TJ trying to close the gate while I'm trying to hold it open. He's a strong booger.


Gave me a nice chuckle picturing that. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JCnGrace

They can be an entertaining bunch.


----------



## Surrealle

JCnGrace said:


> But I bet you love him don't you? Here's my theory on horses and their color. People who have horses with a pretty color count on their color to sell them. Take a plain old chestnut/sorrel horse and they need good training to make them marketable. Thus I'll take a plain old chestnut/sorrel any day.


Hah, sounds like that theory about how pretty people don't have to be smart/interesting/whatever, because they can get by on looks alone. 

:lol:

(Not saying I believe that, just thought the similarity was amusing)


----------



## Change

I confess that today I hurt EVERYWHERE! Yesterday was beautiful. I was up and feeding at 6:45 a.m. (on a Saturday?)! It was 37F. By 9 a.m. it was mid-40s but sunny, so I donned my work-clothes and headed outside. Enlarged the 6' gate on the electric fence to 8', which involved pounding in a new t-post, cutting and threading new wire for the gate, and pulling out the old t-post. Then picked up and dumped a cartload of manure to the compost heap. Then started raking leaves, pine needles, pine cones, and dead branches, filled up the burn barrel and reduced all of that to ash - about 3 loads worth. Then Son and I worked on the bridge over the swale - almost done! Just have to add a few more 8"x16"x4" bricks for strength and fill support, then a few load of dirt, then the 5 yards of gravel and I'll have a driveway access for the horse-trailer! Then groomed both horses - Cally just came out of her spring heat so her butt was ... icky, sticky and obviously sore...but a wet rag cleaned up the mess and by the end of that effort, it must have been soothing because she settled down, unclenched those muscles and let me finish. Then Tango - who may not like spray bottles, but loves the hose. He was a good boy and let me hose him down and scrape shed off him. He likes to eat the end of the hose! Silly horse.

I fed around 6 and realized as I watched them eating their grain that I hadn't been in the house for over 9 hours!


----------



## Golden Horse

I confess that we were invited to a big supper at my sons new house, their first party since he and new (ish) wife moved there. I asked what I could bring and was told corn....well that sounded boring, so I did what I so often do think "Mmmm what exciting recipe can I try for the first time on a large bunch of people...I find a nice sounding recipe for crock pot creamed corn, and of course typically of me, then changed a lot of stuff in it to suit...

The good news, it really turned out well, and most of it was eaten, which leads to the bad news, I thought there was going to be enough to bulk up the leftovers for tonight, but there was only a couple of spoonfuls left...


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I confess that I'm more than a little bit jealous that my husband is getting a new iPhone 6 that he isn't having to pay a penny for (he doesn't pay for his cell service either, as he's still on his mom's plan). I'm laboring away with an iPhone 4 (NOT 4S, just a 4) that has A LOT of issues that I pay for myself and I can't afford to get a new phone because I have to pay all our other bills. It just hurts cuz everyone in his family just gives him everything and helps him out and I have to fight and scrimp and save for everything I have...and often sacrifice what I need or want because I can't afford it.

Pity party/rant over. Just feeling all emotional and whiney and tired today.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I confess that I'm more than a little bit jealous that my husband is getting a new iPhone 6 that he isn't having to pay a penny for (he doesn't pay for his cell service either, as he's still on his mom's plan). I'm laboring away with an iPhone 4 (NOT 4S, just a 4) that has A LOT of issues that I pay for myself and I can't afford to get a new phone because I have to pay all our other bills. It just hurts cuz everyone in his family just gives him everything and helps him out and I have to fight and scrimp and save for everything I have...and often sacrifice what I need or want because I can't afford it.
> 
> Pity party/rant over. Just feeling all emotional and whiney and tired today.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Sit and polish that new saddle of yours and think about and feel all the good vibes you have had since you got it and then think about and feel those vibes for your new phone, when the time is right you will get one...


----------



## JCnGrace

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I confess that I'm more than a little bit jealous that my husband is getting a new iPhone 6 that he isn't having to pay a penny for (he doesn't pay for his cell service either, as he's still on his mom's plan). I'm laboring away with an iPhone 4 (NOT 4S, just a 4) that has A LOT of issues that I pay for myself and I can't afford to get a new phone because I have to pay all our other bills. It just hurts cuz everyone in his family just gives him everything and helps him out and I have to fight and scrimp and save for everything I have...and often sacrifice what I need or want because I can't afford it.
> 
> Pity party/rant over. Just feeling all emotional and whiney and tired today.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 Instead of being jealous you should take pride in the fact that you are a strong, independent woman that doesn't depend on anyone to provide for her.


----------



## JCnGrace

Golden Horse said:


> I confess that we were invited to a big supper at my sons new house, their first party since he and new (ish) wife moved there. I asked what I could bring and was told corn....well that sounded boring, so I did what I so often do think "Mmmm what exciting recipe can I try for the first time on a large bunch of people...I find a nice sounding recipe for crock pot creamed corn, and of course typically of me, then changed a lot of stuff in it to suit...
> 
> The good news, it really turned out well, and most of it was eaten, which leads to the bad news, I thought there was going to be enough to bulk up the leftovers for tonight, but there was only a couple of spoonfuls left...


 I really, REALLY tried to keep from typing "The bright side of this is that you won't be poopin' corn all day tomorrow" but I just couldn't.:rofl:


----------



## Golden Horse

JCnGrace said:


> I really, REALLY tried to keep from typing "The bright side of this is that you won't be poopin' corn all day tomorrow" but I just couldn't.:rofl:


Lol, corn is a great way of tracking the err speed of your digestion!


----------



## Golden Horse

I confess, social anxiety sucks, very much so in person, but even online...

You make a post giving, what you hope, is helpful advice to someone who recently lost their horse.....then you read others who added condolences on the loss, something you neglected to do, because you had problem solving hat on.

Now you want to go back and add condolences, but do 't want to make a big thing of it, because it probably isn't a big thing, but it is bugging you so it is.....

Please tell me I am not alone in this kind of thinking


----------



## Mulefeather

GH, I understand totally. Maybe a PM about "sorry for your loss" would work?


----------



## Golden Horse

Mulefeather said:


> GH, I understand totally. Maybe a PM about "sorry for your loss" would work?


Great idea!! That I can do.

*SIGH* understand though, this is but the one example of how my life goes, especially when I am not doing so well, this constant second guessing of self, did I do the 'right' thing.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

Golden Horse said:


> Great idea!! That I can do.
> 
> *SIGH* understand though, this is but the one example of how my life goes, especially when I am not doing so well, this constant second guessing of self, did I do the 'right' thing.


When you find yourself second guessing yourself, just stop and think 'did i do the best i could AT THAT TIME, if yes - let it go, if you think something should/could make a difference, fix it. Keep it simple. Stressing fixes nothing and interferes with the rest of your day.


----------



## JCnGrace

I confess I've been working on spring cleaning the mini's lot for the past 3 days and I'm still not done. Digging trampled in hay out of the mud is hard work!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I confess that yesterday was the day from hell. I know part of it was the wind making me irritable, but I was almost ready to call it quits with the monster.


----------



## Golden Horse

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I confess that yesterday was the day from hell. I know part of it was the wind making me irritable, but I was almost ready to call it quits with the monster.


Deep breaths Drafty, trouble is you get so little down time you just want so bad for it all to go well, you need more you time, or you and Aires time..


----------



## Mulefeather

Self care is very important. Frustration can boil over from work and everyday life into horses very easily.

My confession for today:

I love my father. I love my father. I love my father.

But OH MY GOD IN HEAVEN he is making me so FRUSTRATED. I think he looks for the negative in every single house I'm thinking of. I sent him a lovely little townhouse in the same neighborhood as the other one I was looking for - great condition, everything I could want, great price.

So of course he's looking at the pictures going, "THERE'S A PUBLIC HOUSING AREA DOWN THE ROAD!" "THERE ARE TOO MANY STEPS!" 

The public housing is a 15-unit apartment complex that's so small as to be unnoticeable, reserved mostly for mothers with children. There are 15 steps in total. 

I love the man and I am beyond thrilled he is helping me and looking out for me, but I want to scream when he's texting me these things at midnight when I'm trying to sleep.


----------



## TimWhit91

I confess I let my son sleep in my bed last night. And I got more sleep than I have gotten since he was born 1 week ago. I also confess I will probably let him sleep with me again tonight. I'm starting a bad habit.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Mule, when he comes back with things like that, say "Yes, but those are things I can live with." I have to do that with my dad sometimes. Love him to death, but he wants everything absolutely perfect. Once I got him used to the idea that I can live with certain things, he calmed down a lot. lol


----------



## Golden Horse

TimWhit91 said:


> I confess I let my son sleep in my bed last night. And I got more sleep than I have gotten since he was born 1 week ago. I also confess I will probably let him sleep with me again tonight. I'm starting a bad habit.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



If you both get the sleep you need it's not a bad habit, do what you have to do to survive...


----------



## TimWhit91

Plus I really did enjoy all the cuddles from him. Let's just hope he's not still sleeping with me in 5 years xD
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

TimWhit91 said:


> I confess I let my son sleep in my bed last night. And I got more sleep than I have gotten since he was born 1 week ago. I also confess I will probably let him sleep with me again tonight. I'm starting a bad habit.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You have to be careful not to suffocate him. At one week old he can't move enough to wake you, and he is unlike to cry out.

Congratulations on your new son


----------



## TimWhit91

I am careful, he likes the temperature to be way too warm for my liking, so I don't have to worry about extra blankets on us. 

And thank you, he is a joy!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JCnGrace

Mulefeather said:


> Self care is very important. Frustration can boil over from work and everyday life into horses very easily.
> 
> My confession for today:
> 
> I love my father. I love my father. I love my father.
> 
> But OH MY GOD IN HEAVEN he is making me so FRUSTRATED. I think he looks for the negative in every single house I'm thinking of. I sent him a lovely little townhouse in the same neighborhood as the other one I was looking for - great condition, everything I could want, great price.
> 
> So of course he's looking at the pictures going, "THERE'S A PUBLIC HOUSING AREA DOWN THE ROAD!" "THERE ARE TOO MANY STEPS!"
> 
> The public housing is a 15-unit apartment complex that's so small as to be unnoticeable, reserved mostly for mothers with children. There are 15 steps in total.
> 
> I love the man and I am beyond thrilled he is helping me and looking out for me, but I want to scream when he's texting me these things at midnight when I'm trying to sleep.


 He's just still trying to take care of his little girl. You do know that our parents never really see us as mature adults don't you?


----------



## JCnGrace

TimWhit91 said:


> I confess I let my son sleep in my bed last night. And I got more sleep than I have gotten since he was born 1 week ago. I also confess I will probably let him sleep with me again tonight. I'm starting a bad habit.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 YAY, a new little cowboy in the world! Congratulations!


----------



## JCnGrace

I have 2 confessions.

I am in way worse shape than I thought. I gotta quit hibernating during the winter months. Spent 5 hours at the barn today; fed, raked up all the cat poop in the lean-to, filled a water tank, used the shedding blade on the 8 full sized horses, combed out their manes and then trimmed their bridle paths and then the farrier arrived so it was holding horses for him. Tonight I feel like I got ran over by a Mac truck and I didn't even do anything all that strenuous. When I stand up I have to take 10 steps or so before I'm in a full upright position and my little doggies are barking from having to wear shoes for all those hours. LOL

#2 is we were talking about riding and I told farrier that I'd been making sure everyone was still broke to ride but that I hadn't gotten to Cutter yet. He offered to come and work/ride for his first ride since my year long hiatus at $25.00 an hour. I said heck yes! Cutter was my biggest concern because he was still pretty green and shouldn't have had that much down time. Farrier was also Cutter's original trainer so that's a plus along with him being 20 and still bouncy and I'm mid 50's and go splat. So a week from Friday we will see how much Cutter remembers and also get the mini's feet trimmed because he was running behind today so I told him they were ok to go another week. They don't tend to grow as fast or get their feet in bad shape if they go longer without a trim.


----------



## gypsygirl

TimWhit91 said:


> I am careful, he likes the temperature to be way too warm for my liking, so I don't have to worry about extra blankets on us.
> 
> And thank you, he is a joy!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


So cool, no clue you had a new baby ! Mine will be born this week, possibly today eek !
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JCnGrace

gypsygirl said:


> So cool, no clue you had a new baby ! Mine will be born this week, possibly today eek !
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 Congrats to you too! Keep us posted about your impending new arrival.


----------



## gypsygirl

JCnGrace said:


> Congrats to you too! Keep us posted about your impending new arrival.


Thanks ! I have to be induced bc I have preeclampsia, should find out when today !
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse

I confess to wondering "where are the baby pics"


----------



## JCnGrace

Golden Horse said:


> I confess to wondering "where are the baby pics"


 Me too!


----------



## Mulefeather

Wow congrats to TimWhit and Gypsy both! Must be spring, the babies of all kinds are arriving


----------



## Golden Horse

I confess, I am slightly dyslexic, it can take me a long time to decide if I have spelled something right, or used the right word, but you get used to it. I tend to sound things out, so I can try and make sure that I have got things right. I also often do not pick up mistakes others have made especially if in a block of text, BUT I usually see it in thread titles, and then it drives me crazy for some reason.

There should be a mod who does nothing but fix titles, so I don't shudder every time I read, for instance, "How's my pics" 

How is my pics? *shudder*

How is my pic (ture) or How are my pics (pictures) 

mounts grammar horse and rides into sunset :cowboy:





while still deciding if I am in fact riding an elderly female relative, or the guardian of the language


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Golden Horse said:


> I confess, I am slightly dyslexic, it can take me a long time to decide if I have spelled something right, or used the right word, but you get used to it. I tend to sound things out, so I can try and make sure that I have got things right. I also often do not pick up mistakes others have made especially if in a block of text, BUT I usually see it in thread titles, and then it drives me crazy for some reason.
> 
> There should be a mod who does nothing but fix titles, so I don't shudder every time I read, for instance, "How's my pics"
> 
> How is my pics? *shudder*
> 
> How is my pic (ture) or How are my pics (pictures)
> 
> mounts grammar horse and rides into sunset :cowboy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> while still deciding if I am in fact riding an elderly female relative, or the guardian of the language


I'm the same way with the grammar and the spelling! Like when someone is asking for a confo critique on their horse...in the *conformation* section...and they still spell it *confirmation*. Then get all butt-hurt and defensive when people correct them. My favorite response to those threads is "Yes, that is indeed a horse." :icon_rolleyes: :lol:

Another that drives me crazy?

Reigns instead of reins


----------



## TimWhit91

*Gabriel*

Ask and you shall receive 
The, first is right after he was born
2nd is 3 days old
3rd is 1 week old


----------



## Avna

TimWhit91 said:


> I confess I let my son sleep in my bed last night. And I got more sleep than I have gotten since he was born 1 week ago. I also confess I will probably let him sleep with me again tonight. I'm starting a bad habit.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Whether it is a bad habit at all is a matter of opinion. In most cultures it is normal, the younger the infant the more normal it is. Because our bed is so small (a double for two ordinary sized adults), my daughter slept in a bassinette next to the bed for months, within hand's reach. If we'd had enough room she'd have slept with us.


----------



## Avna

Also, congratulations on your new baby!! 

(see how I did that, GH?)


----------



## Rain Shadow

TimWhit91 said:


> I confess I let my son sleep in my bed last night. And I got more sleep than I have gotten since he was born 1 week ago. I also confess I will probably let him sleep with me again tonight. I'm starting a bad habit.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


My mother had my sister and I sleep in her bed and we both survived. They now make a little bed that can fit between you and the mom so you can't roll on your little one. My sister used one when my niece was born. 

Kairi is now 5 and she still climbs into my bed when she has bad dreams or isn't feeling well. She stays with me 4 days a week while my sister works. 

Heck I'm 19 and I still climb into bed with my mom when I'm sick.


----------



## Avna

I confess that on Easter day I went to an extended-family gathering at my parents' home, only because of my dad, who is 90 and who loves these events, always has. I have always hated them but it practically breaks his heart when I manage to not show up. 

That's not the confession. The confession is, rather than spend the afternoon nibbling hopelessly at bits of food and trying to read in corners and pet the dogs, instead I sang. That's another thing my dad loves -- family sings. I grew up with my mom playing the piano and my dad the autoharp (barely), and all of the kids singing out of songbooks. Regularly. So my dad gathers us all in the music room and those who are not asleep sing all these old songs we sang when we were kids -- Michael Row the Boat Ashore, Oh My Darlin Clementine, Wade in the Water, Eddystone Light . . . 

I am a classically trained lyric soprano. I know how to sing, and I have the musical memory of an elephant. I'm perfect for these occasions except that I absolutely loathe them. I am too musically trained for them, it hurts my ears. So I got drunk and made a singing fool out of myself, dominating everything as only a soprano can. Ugh. I probably offended and/or contemptuously amused all. I still feel ashamed.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

Avna, I wish I could sing. I only sing to little people under 3 years, from then they start to get discriminating and indicate that my singing sucks 

If it worries you, speak to the person most likely to 'chat' to most of the family and say (like a throw away comment) something along the lines of "that family sing was great wasn't it? it's been a while. . . i made a bit of an 'a ss' of myself though, i drank a bit more than I intended" then just expect that they had fun too and didn't notice. Someone is usually the leader in these things so why not you, they probably see it different to you anyway


----------



## Golden Horse

Gabriel is ADORABLE, congrats....

Now everyone coo over the handsome boy, love pic #2, looks like a happy baby there..yes I knwo how looks are deceiving :wink:


----------



## Avna

ShirtHotTeez said:


> Avna, I wish I could sing. I only sing to little people under 3 years, from then they start to get discriminating and indicate that my singing sucks
> 
> If it worries you, speak to the person most likely to 'chat' to most of the family and say (like a throw away comment) something along the lines of "that family sing was great wasn't it? it's been a while. . . i made a bit of an 'a ss' of myself though, i drank a bit more than I intended" then just expect that they had fun too and didn't notice. Someone is usually the leader in these things so why not you, they probably see it different to you anyway


Actually I drank less than I intended --I had to stop because I had to drive home eventually . . . there isn't anyone in my family I feel like talking to about this. Too much explaining, too little understanding. I've done it so many times. My family just thinks I'm a whiner.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

Avna said:


> Actually I drank less than I intended --I had to stop because I had to drive home eventually . . . there isn't anyone in my family I feel like talking to about this. Too much explaining, too little understanding. I've done it so many times. My family just thinks I'm a whiner.


Oh, thats sad. Well your policy of say nothing is probably best then


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I confess that sometimes I feel like I'm running an adult day care, not a hotel.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Avna

ShirtHotTeez said:


> Oh, thats sad. Well your policy of say nothing is probably best then


It's not that bad. If you were looking on you would think we were the coolest family ever. Handmade musical instruments, four generations, everybody laughing and singing, great food. We're like a magazine spread. 

I'm just not a convivial spirit.


----------



## Change

Obligatory "_ooooooooooooooo_" at the adorable baby pictures! 

Grammar cop here, too. Reigns instead of reins kills me, but the worst is _breaks _instead of _brakes_. Gah. I think I would have a lot more *breaks *if my horse didn't have good *brakes*. 

I confess that I cannot carry a tune, even with a bucket. I used to joke that when I sang lullabies to my babies, they went to sleep in self-defense. I will also confess that I absolutely love to sing - I sound fine to myself. Growing up with a Mom and a Sister as fully vocally challenged as I, we somehow made amazing harmonies while singing in the car on road trips. _Swing Low, Sweet Chariot _and _Summertime_, and a couple of socially unacceptable rugby songs are still favorites! And the _literate _version of _Show Me The Way To Go Home_, too. If you ask nicely, I'll type it out for y'all. ;-)


----------



## Golden Horse

Singing.....my trainer had me sing when I was getting my confidence to lope on Gibbs, and it worked. Tried to repeat it with Fergie and she did not like me singing....I think Gibbs is tone deaf, suits me again!


----------



## JCnGrace

TimWhit, your son is darling!

About singing, I can't carry a tune in a bucket.

Drafty I so understand what you're talking about. I used to say the same thing when I was head teller at a bank. 

Golden Horse I am so guilty of abbreviating pictures to pics and congratulations to congrats. I also have a hard time with affect and effect. My grammar and sentence structure is atrocious. Otherwise, I'm pretty picky about spelling words correctly and am horrified if I see something misspelled in one of my posts after the ability to edit. LOL


----------



## Golden Horse

JCnGrace said:


> Golden Horse I am so guilty of abbreviating pictures to pics and congratulations to congrats. I also have a hard time with affect and effect. My grammar and sentence structure is atrocious. Otherwise, I'm pretty picky about spelling words correctly and am horrified if I see something misspelled in one of my posts after the ability to edit. LOL


I don't really mind some abbreviations, pics and congrats are OK, preggers NEVER will be.

I have totally given up with affect and effect, I am nearly 60, if I haven't cracked it now I figure I never will. 

The other funny one, I spend months of the year riding dressage tests, I draw them on a wipe off board, I ride parts or all of them at least once a week, and I STILL could not reliably start with a blank and get all the letters in the right place.....


----------



## JCnGrace

Heck I wouldn't be able to ride a pattern let alone draw it. We had a youngster at the trainers and he always had owners ride the horse when it was far enough along. Well, he wanted me to trot her in a figure 8 and I just could not see that in my mind's eye and had to make him stand in the middle of the arena so that I had a visual.


----------



## Golden Horse

Hehehe, I'm the one riding in tests and clinics with L and R actually written on my hands  Ever since the trauma of my first ever show test,

"A enter working trot"

"X Halt salute proceed working trot"

" C track left" "LEFT" "That will be your OTHER left"

OOPS


----------



## Avna

Yeah, I can sing opera respectably (for an aging amateur) in foreign languages, but I have to think about right and left every time. I have an actual learning disorder with a name, dyscalculia, which means that I have enormous trouble with anything involving numbers -- anything whatsoever -- or visualizing an object in space (which as it turns out is located in the same part of the brain, and that's what you use to locate yourself within a pattern). So memorizing courses, or figuring out 20% of $35.27 or even memorizing my four digit PIN for the ATM (I use letters instead) are out of my reach. The part of the brain that does all those things is just like a sheet of white paper for me. 

I can sing opera but I cannot learn music theory (which is mostly numerical relationships). I could never learn a dressage or any other kind of course. It's impossible for me. I've tried my whole life with all my being, but it's just white paper. I count on my fingers.

So I married an engineer who works in international particle physics experiment design. That's been helpful.


----------



## JCnGrace

Golden Horse, Avna and I best never go on a road trip together. We'd probably get so lost no one would find us. LOL


----------



## natisha

Avna said:


> I confess that on Easter day I went to an extended-family gathering at my parents' home, only because of my dad, who is 90 and who loves these events, always has. I have always hated them but it practically breaks his heart when I manage to not show up.
> 
> That's not the confession. The confession is, rather than spend the afternoon nibbling hopelessly at bits of food and trying to read in corners and pet the dogs, instead I sang. That's another thing my dad loves -- family sings. I grew up with my mom playing the piano and my dad the autoharp (barely), and all of the kids singing out of songbooks. Regularly. So my dad gathers us all in the music room and those who are not asleep sing all these old songs we sang when we were kids -- Michael Row the Boat Ashore, Oh My Darlin Clementine, Wade in the Water, Eddystone Light . . .
> 
> I am a classically trained lyric soprano. I know how to sing, and I have the musical memory of an elephant. I'm perfect for these occasions except that I absolutely loathe them. I am too musically trained for them, it hurts my ears. So I got drunk and made a singing fool out of myself, dominating everything as only a soprano can. Ugh. I probably offended and/or contemptuously amused all. I still feel ashamed.


I think you rocked it!!!


----------



## Mulefeather

I've taken 5 years of operatic voice training and I'm still scared to sing in public- my voice teacher sang with the Baltimore Symphony Orchestra for years and was encouraging me to go out and try out for choruses, or musicals, or something, but it was just never something I ever saw myself doing. I love singing, it's actually a physical release and it's improved my speaking, but I just never felt the urge to do anything else.

Avna, I have a similar learning disability! I was diagnosed with that and ADHD at 21 when I was in college. I have ALWAYS had trouble with math- but then I went to work in corporate finance for six years, as well as a bank! Money math actually has helped me more in life than anything else. I also CANNOT for the life of me learn to read sheet music. 

But I also have spatial issues too, which I never knew about dyscalculia. I love to craft, but I have a hard time doing things freehand, so I have to carefully plot things out beforehand if I am doing any kind of craft. I'm the person rulers, guides, and stencils were made for.


----------



## Golden Horse

JCnGrace said:


> Golden Horse, Avna and I best never go on a road trip together. We'd probably get so lost no one would find us. LOL


Can you picture the fun we used to have, visiting from the UK, so driving on, for us, the wrong side of the road, with a navigator who can't tell left from right. Generally I wear a watch and tell people to turn 'toward your watch' or 'away from your watch'

I love those who tell you to hold out your hand with the thumb at right angles, then the left will make an 'L' shape. I can stare at both hands for a while wondering which is making the 'L' :rofl::rofl:


----------



## JCnGrace

I've never heard about using your fingers to make an L. When the folks were trying to teach me right and left I discovered a freckle on my right hand that I could use to tell left from right. Now I have ag...um freckles, yeah I am going with freckles, on both hands so sometimes I have to pretend I'm writing to figure it out. LOL Weird thing is I never falter in going to the left side of horse to halter, bridle or get on.


----------



## Change

Funny - I struggled with calculus and yet I can work out problems in my head that most math majors need reams of paper to do. But I have to be in the middle of the action or activity requiring the calculations. Write it down and expect me to pick a formula out of a list (or even understand what all the symbols mean) and I'm helpless.

I rarely get lost, but absolutely hate it when people tell me turn left or right. Give me compass points so I can get there from any direction. Take me along on that road trip, will ya?

I can remember number sequences like SSNs or drawing numbers, or scope of programs, but names frequently elude me.

I can visualize end results and I generally think in the abstract. I can maintain separate streams of thought and jump from topic to issue to topic and back to the first without missing a beat. I drive the linear thinkers crazy! LOL.

Most people just agree that I'm weird. I'm good with that. ;-)


----------



## Avna

Mulefeather said:


> I've taken 5 years of operatic voice training and I'm still scared to sing in public- my voice teacher sang with the Baltimore Symphony Orchestra for years and was encouraging me to go out and try out for choruses, or musicals, or something, but it was just never something I ever saw myself doing. I love singing, it's actually a physical release and it's improved my speaking, but I just never felt the urge to do anything else.
> 
> Avna, I have a similar learning disability! I was diagnosed with that and ADHD at 21 when I was in college. I have ALWAYS had trouble with math- but then I went to work in corporate finance for six years, as well as a bank! Money math actually has helped me more in life than anything else. I also CANNOT for the life of me learn to read sheet music.
> 
> But I also have spatial issues too, which I never knew about dyscalculia. I love to craft, but I have a hard time doing things freehand, so I have to carefully plot things out beforehand if I am doing any kind of craft. I'm the person rulers, guides, and stencils were made for.


Wish learning disorders had been invented when I was going to school. Yes, I've always loved to sing too, and I've never been afraid to sing in public or anywhere else. I've sung in front of several thousand people before. See, I'm not shy, just don't like being around people. There's a difference. I have more than just trouble with math, sadly. I love doing all kinds of crafts too. I try to figure out ways to do things that don't involve measuring at all, since I am totally unable to measure things in such a way that it comes up the same twice. I've got this cool quilting technique . . . no measuring except when squaring up the whole piece at the end. I make my husband draw the cutting lines for that.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I don't get lost...ever. I prefer left/right and street names for directions. A friend and I went hiking on a local mountain and decided to go exploring off-trail. On our way back, my friend kept freaking out because she couldn't tell if we were going the right way. I said "As long as the mountain is at our back, we're going the right way." She didn't believe me. We got to a large, but passable, cliff and I told her the trail back to the car would be at the top. Again, she didn't believe me. We climbe the cliff and "ta-da," there was the trail.

I can remember phone numbers easily. I can also remember credit card numbers if I repeat them a few times (handy in my job sometimes lol).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JCnGrace

I always know which direction I'm going. In front of me is north, behind me south, to the right is east and to the left is west. Maybe this is why I get lost. :icon_rolleyes:

Basic math I'm good at but I'm as bad with algebra and calculus as I am with what direction I'm going. 

Funny thing about memory and numbers, I can tell you my checking account and credit card number from accounts I haven't had in 20 years but I can't remember my current ones. If I sat and thought about it long enough I could probably still tell you the account numbers of our regular customers when I worked at the bank and I haven't worked there since 1997. If I'm just saying my phone number or writing it down I'm okay but if someone asks me what it is out the blue it flies right out of my head. Of course I can remember without a hitch our phone number from when I was a kid that hasn't been in service for 30 years and the phone number I had for most of my single years which I haven't had since '93. I think I used up all my memory cells long ago and I can't throw out the old stuff to let new in. Oh no, am I a hoarder?


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

JCnGrace said:


> I always know which direction I'm going. In front of me is north, behind me south, to the right is east and to the left is west. Maybe this is why I get lost. :icon_rolleyes: ...


:rofl: that cracked me up, thanks for the great laugh.


----------



## Change

JCnGrace said:


> I think I used up all my memory cells long ago and I can't throw out the old stuff to let new in. Oh no, am I a hoarder?


Not to worry, *JC*. A true hoarder would find room for more trivial nonsense!

If I had it to do over again, I think I would have gone into the field of psychiatry. Other than meteorologists, it's the only profession where you can be paid to be clueless.... and it pays better! LOL!:icon_rolleyes:


----------



## Avna

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I don't get lost...ever. I prefer left/right and street names for directions. A friend and I went hiking on a local mountain and decided to go exploring off-trail. On our way back, my friend kept freaking out because she couldn't tell if we were going the right way. I said "As long as the mountain is at our back, we're going the right way." She didn't believe me. We got to a large, but passable, cliff and I told her the trail back to the car would be at the top. Again, she didn't believe me. We climbe the cliff and "ta-da," there was the trail.
> 
> I can remember phone numbers easily. I can also remember credit card numbers if I repeat them a few times (handy in my job sometimes lol).
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Bragger. 

One of my many unhappy family memories is, as a teenager, accompanying my older sister (who at that time was employed as a back-country ranger by the state of Oregon) on an off trail scamper in the Cascades somewhere. We were a couple days from any road head. Within fifteen minutes I had absolutely no idea where base camp was. It was so obvious to her (and I was so slow to keep up) that she just left me. After a few hours I found my way back, absolutely shattered. Sympathy doesn't really exist in my family so I had to put myself back together by myself.

My husband and my dad also both have gps in their heads. I don't. It's a nerve wracking disability for which I have developed a lot of work-arounds (On trails I look behind me frequently and memorize clues for how to get back, for example). I know quite a few people who are worse than me, either because they are actually worse or because they don't have work-arounds, I don't know. I once went for a walk along the ocean in town with a friend and as soon as she was one block from the ocean she didn't know what direction it was. I mean, the Pacific Ocean, largest in the world. You could hear it.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

My mom is hopeless with directions, Avna. When I was about 13, we were school shopping down in Phoenix (at the time, there was only a Sears and a JC Penney in our town) and my mom got hopelessly lost. She called my dad crying and he tried to give her directions, but she couldn't figure out what he was talking about. So, she handed me the phone, he gave me a few directions to get back to a main road I recognized, and I got us unlost. 

I am horrible at anything more than absolute basic math. I can understand it perfectly when it's being explained to me, but when I go to do it on my own, it's like I never learned it. Or, I swear I'm doing it how I was shown, but I get a completely wrong answer.


----------



## Golden Horse

LOL, now getting lost is interesting, we drive into a strange city, and park, walk around do stuff, and I can usually navigate back to the car, I have some sort of sense of where we are, where husband gets lost in our local city every time, he can't navigate by man made structures. Harvest time, I get lost in the fields here, all 1/4 sections with brush and slough, I have trouble finding my way around. Then when it gets dark I am totally lost, I simply can't work out how husband and son keep going. It was better when we had the GPS monitor, but then on one stunning night I was in tears....I could clearly see the TV mast flashing away to the north, and I knew the yard was between me and the mast, so head for that and you are going to get there right? Well yes, apart from the fact that for some reason the GPS is telling me to go the opposite way.....when I eventually phoned husband he nearly wet himself laughing, pointing out that the mast is actually SOUTH, not NORTH, once I got that sorted and trusted the electronics, life was a lot better.


----------



## JCnGrace

Confession

I was making some brownies today that calls for sour cream. Was pouring the water off that had separated from the sour cream with one hand and doing something else with the other hand. PLOP! goes all the sour cream right into the sink. I scooped it up and used it anyway since I didn't want to make a 30 mile trip to the store. Grandson & his dad came this morning to spend the night and I figured what they didn't know wouldn't hurt them. They loved the brownies.

P.S. At least the sink was clean. LOL


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

That cracks me up JCnGrace!! :rofl:

Years ago when things were tough, I was preparing dinner and there wasn't much in the house. Meat and potatoes, and one large cabbage in a pathetic garden!! So out I go to get the one cabbage and my one jersey cow is standing there eating it! Fortunately, she had only got through half of it, so I trimmed it up and we had the rest with our dinner. It was a lot of years before I confessed that to anyone! lol


----------



## JCnGrace

I'd have done the same ShirtHotTeez, stuff like that doesn't bother me in the least. I survived drinking out of a mud puddle when I was little so I figure a few germs never hurt anyone.


----------



## ManicMini

I confess that yesterday was pretty embarrassing for me... 


I loaded up and went to a horse show with my SO in tow. When we arrived I found out the class I wanted to show in, the bareback class, had been cancelled! So I decided to stay and watch the other classes with a friend and after the show was over they had an open arena. My friend asked me to ride in the arena with her and I agreed to. I got on my horse bareback since I didn't bring a saddle with me and followed her in, this is where I embarrassed myself. 

Not 10mins later my horse tried to exit the arena and I tried to turn him back. At this point he squats down and starts going from left to right rapidly on his fronts and I fell off. I landed on my butt, an inch away from a huge fence post and his back legs. My horse tried to run off (gee, thanks Ransom!)but was caught by my SO before he could really make a break for it.

The middle of my back is aching, my horse's loyalty is in question but at least I survived and got a Reese's Sonic Blast out of it! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JCnGrace

ManicMini, we fall when no one is watching and just have physical scrapes, bumps and bruises to heal up , then we fall with an audience and have to add in a bruised ego and that takes longer than anything to heal up. LOL I'm still not over the time I was showing some people how well Chief was coming along and ended up with blood gushing out of my forehead and that was years ago. They must not be over it either since they still bring it up every time I see them. :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## Avna

Golden Horse said:


> Can you picture the fun we used to have, visiting from the UK, so driving on, for us, the wrong side of the road, with a navigator who can't tell left from right. Generally I wear a watch and tell people to turn 'toward your watch' or 'away from your watch'
> 
> I love those who tell you to hold out your hand with the thumb at right angles, then the left will make an 'L' shape. I can stare at both hands for a while wondering which is making the 'L' :rofl::rofl:


Obviously we are kindred spirits. Are you sure you are not a sheep dog? That's how you direct sheep dogs -- "away t'me" and "come bye" mean "go counter clockwise" (or 'away from the clock') and "go clockwise (or 'come by the clock').
This is because sheep dogs work in circles mainly. There are other words that mean come straight in and go straight away from me. 

It took me ages to learn it but now it's actually easier than left and right.


----------



## Golden Horse

Avna said:


> This is because sheep dogs work in circles mainly.


:rofl::rofl: We lived for a while on a small island off the north of Scotland and had a home raised sheep dog, who was OK, but not that smart. The guy we were working for bought a collie from "Way down South" paid a bit of money to get him and ship him up. At first we were delighted with him, would run out, gather, bring the sheep back.......until a switch would go off in his head and he would put them all in a tight bunch and start running circles around them....no vocal command would get through, you had to get out there and get close enough to throw something, or actually hit him with something to knock it out of him. He would then be great for weeks, darn stupid dog, Glen they called him, until the switch flipped then he was ***** ****** **** **** DOG


----------



## Avna

Golden Horse said:


> :rofl::rofl: We lived for a while on a small island off the north of Scotland and had a home raised sheep dog, who was OK, but not that smart. The guy we were working for bought a collie from "Way down South" paid a bit of money to get him and ship him up. At first we were delighted with him, would run out, gather, bring the sheep back.......until a switch would go off in his head and he would put them all in a tight bunch and start running circles around them....no vocal command would get through, you had to get out there and get close enough to throw something, or actually hit him with something to knock it out of him. He would then be great for weeks, darn stupid dog, Glen they called him, until the switch flipped then he was ***** ****** **** **** DOG


Yep. Border Collies are a special kind of weird. That amazing talent comes at a price. I've known some who would spend hours staring at a stack of hay bales because there were sheep a quarter mile away on the other side of it. I have Aussies which are somewhat less talented but also less strange.


----------



## gypsygirl

I love dogs, they really are hilarious !

My dad brought his dog over to give mine some exercise since I can't walk him. I let him out a lot but he's a mamas boy and just lays by the door :/. 

My dads dog is not experienced with horses and tried to go under the electric fence to get them. Whoops ! Sometimes they have to learn that stuff the hard way 

I'm currently laying in bed unable to sleep.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mulefeather

I love dogs and I can't wait to get another one, but it may be a while after I buy a house that I look into getting one. 

My last one was a super-neurotic dachshund/min pin mix that I rescued from someone way out in the butt-end of nowhere in rural PA. She never was quite right in the head, and the most embarrassing dog I have ever owned. Literally brought me to tears more than once trying to get her housebroken. But, hard to stay mad at something that follows you around like a little shadow and pretty much just wants to be with you and loving on you 24/7. 

I'll still never own another weenie-dog


----------



## Golden Horse

Mulefeather said:


> I'll still never own another weenie-dog


I was starting to warm to the idea of a weenie dog, not influenced at all by these




















But I was getting more feedback that they are hard to house train


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

The weenie-dogs I have know have been totally neurotic.


----------



## Mulefeather

LOL GH! They're adorable - but that cuteness is deceiving ;-)

From the people I've talked to, seems they either are never fully housebroken, or they'll take forever but then will be rock-solid on it and never make a mistake after that. 

The people who adopted my little rescue dog have 3 dachshunds. I still don't know whether to think they're brave or insane


----------



## JCnGrace

My sister's last 3 housedogs were long-haired full sized weeners. Every one of them neurotic. She doesn't have trouble with them peeing in the house but every one of them would/will (she still has one) poop inside.


----------



## Golden Horse

We used to baby sit one when I was a kid, the family he belonged to had wooden floors, and they called him "Tick Tick" because that was the sound he made trotting across the floor boards.

I was worried about having one because of possible back troubles, peeing problems is a new concern.......they are heck cute though.


----------



## Change

My grandmother always had weiner dogs. Several were actually pretty cool, but there were two that were totally insane. Not a bad record for 40 years of them.

Me? I have 5 pit bulls. I didn't intend to; it just sort of happened! I still want another GSD or possibly an Ausse or Heeler, but not until my current pack thins out... and at my age, that means I probably won't get one. LOL. That's okay. These 5 are all love bugs that think they are lap dogs!


----------



## Golden Horse

I confess that yesterday was the worst day I have had in a long time, capped by the sight of what I thought was my horse dying......an incident and sight that will haunt me for a very long time.....

This is making my mood today poor, didn't sleep much, I probably shouldn't be on here......


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Golden Horse said:


> I confess that yesterday was the worst day I have had in a long time, capped by the sight of what I thought was my horse dying......an incident and sight that will haunt me for a very long time.....
> 
> This is making my mood today poor, didn't sleep much, I probably shouldn't be on here......


Oh NOOOOOO!!! :hug: What happened?!


----------



## Golden Horse

First time we trailered Fergie was to the show, and I didn't unload her there, but was told by my trainer that she rushed off. Didn't even think about it when we got home, went to unload her and again she rushed out backwards. Yesterday the trailer was hitched up outside the barn so I was allowed to go practice with her. 

Had taken her up and backed her off the ramp a couple of times, and then took her all the way in, she stood calm as anything, started to back her up a step, stand and chill, another step, chill, great, then she just threw her head up and flew backwards, hitting her head on the door with great accuracy. It wasn't that hard a of a hit, but she fell over backwards and spasmed. There is nothing like the feeling of seeing your horse laying on it's back looking like it's fitting.

It seemed like hours before she came out of it, but it was seconds I guess, we checked her all over, she was fine, no sore points, no contusions, eyes reactive etc, her reactions and coordination were good. Consultations were made, monitor but no vet required to call......We put a head bumper on her and loaded here on and off a few times, with a butt rope to slow her down, she was still a little rushy, but not so bad.

We dodged a bullet for sure, so she now has a head bumper, it was given to me as a gift, and we are going to be practising reversing down slopes before we go near a trailer again.

I still feel sick thinking about it...


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Oh no!! How scary!!! Glad Fergie is okay, though. I can't even imagine how scary that must have been! :hug:


----------



## Golden Horse

Back to struggling with written English....2 of my easily confuseds in one sentence...

I have had that conversation with Gibbs more than once, he is into energy conservation in a big way

Even when speaking I have to stop and think.........


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Looks (and sounds) right to me! :thumbsup:


----------



## Golden Horse

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Looks (and sounds) right to me! :thumbsup:



They shouldn't make words so alike...
http://www.horseforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Avna

What a terrifying story, *Golden Horse!* I sure hope there are no deficits from the accident. Oh my gosh.


----------



## Captain Evil

I confess...

That I have just finished reading this entire post, and have really enjoyed it. Drafty, I so want you to have that saddle...


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Captain, I was actually able to buy it a couple of weeks ago! It's sitting in the back of my car right now.


I confess that there are times my sarcasm gets me in trouble.

I also confess that I've been REALLY impatient lately. Like almost to the point of rudeness (which is very not like me).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Change

GH - I had a similar accident with a mare I had back when I was 17 or 18. My horse actually flipped over backward in a two horse trailer while I was on the other side of the divider. The divider came down on top of me. I was trapped beneath while my horse thrashed and struggled to get her feet back under her. She hit the top of the trailer HARD before she went over, and the way she was struggling, I was sure she would break a leg or something awful.

She actually managed to slide herself out the door and get to her feet. My friend caught her, calmed her, put her back in her stall, THEN came back to the trailer to try to extricate me from under the crushed divider. Me? I had a few bruises and a really good cry while I checked Sassy for damage and only found a few scrapes.


----------



## JCnGrace

Golden Horse said:


> First time we trailered Fergie was to the show, and I didn't unload her there, but was told by my trainer that she rushed off. Didn't even think about it when we got home, went to unload her and again she rushed out backwards. Yesterday the trailer was hitched up outside the barn so I was allowed to go practice with her.
> 
> Had taken her up and backed her off the ramp a couple of times, and then took her all the way in, she stood calm as anything, started to back her up a step, stand and chill, another step, chill, great, then she just threw her head up and flew backwards, hitting her head on the door with great accuracy. It wasn't that hard a of a hit, but she fell over backwards and spasmed. There is nothing like the feeling of seeing your horse laying on it's back looking like it's fitting.
> 
> It seemed like hours before she came out of it, but it was seconds I guess, we checked her all over, she was fine, no sore points, no contusions, eyes reactive etc, her reactions and coordination were good. Consultations were made, monitor but no vet required to call......We put a head bumper on her and loaded here on and off a few times, with a butt rope to slow her down, she was still a little rushy, but not so bad.
> 
> We dodged a bullet for sure, so she now has a head bumper, it was given to me as a gift, and we are going to be practising reversing down slopes before we go near a trailer again.
> 
> I still feel sick thinking about it...


 Don't beat yourself up over this. I can't tell you how many times over the years I've had a horse throw it's head up in the trailer or coming off the trailer. They are a heck of a lot stronger than we are and if they decide they're in a hurry to get off there's not much we can do to stop them. It's best to shake it off then work with them on making a calmer exit. I have found that while instinctively we want to hang on to that lead rope when they start going backwards, the horse is less likely to throw it's head up if we let them go ahead and exit and keep the lead slack.


----------



## JCnGrace

Captain Evil said:


> I confess...
> 
> That I have just finished reading this entire post, and have really enjoyed it. Drafty, I so want you to have that saddle...


 It's good to get things off your chest so feel free to share your woes.


----------



## JCnGrace

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Captain, I was actually able to buy it a couple of weeks ago! It's sitting in the back of my car right now.
> 
> 
> I confess that there are times my sarcasm gets me in trouble.
> 
> I also confess that I've been REALLY impatient lately. Like almost to the point of rudeness (which is very not like me).
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 My sarcasm gets me in trouble with the hubby all the time. Can I help it if he has no sense of humor?


----------



## Golden Horse

JCnGrace said:


> I have found that while instinctively we want to hang on to that lead rope when they start going backwards, the horse is less likely to throw it's head up if we let them go ahead and exit and keep the lead slack.



Yup, would have been so much better if I had just let her go, but you make bad decisions in a moment, I think we both learned something I hope we both learned something...


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

I confess i have been on the other side of the rudeness (DH), and i'm not far off spitting the dummy!!!


----------



## Golden Horse

Change said:


> GH - I had a similar accident with a mare I had back when I was 17 or 18. My horse actually flipped over backward in a two horse trailer while I was on the other side of the divider. The divider came down on top of me. I was trapped beneath while my horse thrashed and struggled to get her feet back under her. She hit the top of the trailer HARD before she went over, and the way she was struggling, I was sure she would break a leg or something awful.
> 
> She actually managed to slide herself out the door and get to her feet. My friend caught her, calmed her, put her back in her stall, THEN came back to the trailer to try to extricate me from under the crushed divider. Me? I had a few bruises and a really good cry while I checked Sassy for damage and only found a few scrapes.


That sounds really really scary, the worst one before this was backing a mare off a step up trailer she panicked and slipped and got a leg under the trailer, but managed to get her out OK.


----------



## Avna

Because I'm teaching my horse (and myself) to load in a trailer, people love to share their Most Horrible Trailer Experiences with me. Including a horse panicking and rearing and putting her head *through the top of the trailer*. She survived.


----------



## JCnGrace

ShirtHotTeez said:


> I confess i have been on the other side of the rudeness (DH), and i'm not far off spitting the dummy!!!


 Shirt, I confess I've read this several times and still don't understand spitting the dummy means.:redface: Is it a saying you all down under use?


----------



## Golden Horse

Avna said:


> Because I'm teaching my horse (and myself) to load in a trailer, people love to share their Most Horrible Trailer Experiences with me. Including a horse panicking and rearing and putting her head *through the top of the trailer*. She survived.


WOW, that would be really scary, but shows what they can survive



JCnGrace said:


> Shirt, I confess I've read this several times and still don't understand spitting the dummy means.:redface: Is it a saying you all down under use?


New one on me too mate!

http://www.horseforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## JCnGrace

I think the scariest trailer incident I ever had was when JC decided to try to climb out the feed door of a 2 horse, straight load trailer. He popped out a fixed plexiglass window and had his left front leg hanging out of it and his head and right front leg out the feed door. I unfastened him, unhooked the butt chain, opened the door and told him to back. Somehow he came out of that with a small cut on the front of his pastern and how it cut the front and not the back of his legs I'll never know. Lucky for him and me that whenever he got himself into a pickle, which was more often than I liked, he'd freeze and wait for me to come and get him out of whatever mess he got himself into.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

ok, don't know where the saying comes from but its been around forever (for us)

You know when you have a baby (we are talking people here not horses) and that baby doesn't need food or bottle or changing but won't settle, so you try a dummy/soother/? (you put it in their mouth and they suck on it). Sometimes the sucking is enough to soothe them and they calm down if not, they SPIT THE DUMMY out and keep screaming!!

Hence 'spit the dummy' means you are going to lose the plot and do, or say something you might regret!!

sheesh, that was hard lol


----------



## Golden Horse

JCnGrace said:


> Lucky for him and me that whenever he got himself into a pickle, which was more often than I liked, he'd freeze and wait for me to come and get him out of whatever mess he got himself into.


Now there was a good horse, even better of course if he could of avoided scaring you in the first place.


----------



## JCnGrace

Golden Horse said:


> Now there was a good horse, even better of course if he could of avoided scaring you in the first place.


 Yeah, he liked to do that on a regular basis. He was quite a character and I still miss him and all of our adventures. I think everyone who camped on a regular basis at the same places we did knew who he was because he was always up to something. The horse I didn't like at all when I first got him turned into my best pard and we had a great 27 years together.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Ah, HotShirtTeez is talking about a pacifier for us Yanks. ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Captain Evil

I have a confession...

This past Christmas when I didn't have a horse and was pretty sad about it, I asked for an electric violin for Christmas. I saw one for sale for $130.00; kind of a lot of money, but I always wanted to learn to play, blah, blah, blah.

DH said it I would never practice, or it would eat up too much of my time, and would also sound really bad for a really long time. But I persisted, and pointed out that you plug headphones into the violin, so he would never ever have to hear it, and I would only practice at night, running my bath. He bought me the violin.

Confession time: 
Sometimes I sound so bad that it makes my eyes water and my jaw ache, and I end up practicing with the headphones on but the violin turned off so I don't have to hear it either.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

^^^ :rofl:

Confession time...I have an amazing husband. He started a new job today as a laborer/framer for a construction company. When he got there this morning, the boss said he was going to start him at $10/hr. At the end of the day, the boss pulled him aside and told him that because of what an awesome job he did today and how he busted butt, they decided to start him at $11/hr instead.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse

Captain Evil said:


> Confession time:
> Sometimes I sound so bad that it makes my eyes water and my jaw ache, and I end up practicing with the headphones on but the violin turned off so I don't have to hear it either.


That is an awesome confession :bowwdown:



DraftyAiresMum said:


> Confession time...I have an amazing husband.


Sounds like you do indeed, congrats Mr Drafty!

http://www.horseforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## ManicMini

I confess that I broke my pinky toe today.

I was leading Ransom through the pasture and it was full of deep hoof impressions. About half-way through the pasture, I rolled my ankle over one of the dips, fell into Ransom's side and he stepped on my pinky toe. It's a violent shade of purple, pretty painful and super swollen. I wish I had never taken walking normally for granted.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse

OUCH Manic, did you get it checked out? I know that they don't do anything for a broken pinky toe though...it's hardly sandal weather, well not here anyway, can you wear boots/shoes?


----------



## ManicMini

I didn't get it looked at. I wasn't sure if it really required professional medical attention since it's not crooked or anything crazy. I can wear shoes but the swelling makes it hurt, so I'm limping along as best as I can. I've iced it and taken ibuprofen for it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse

ManicMini said:


> . I've iced it and taken ibuprofen for it.


That is all you can do I guess


----------



## Rain Shadow

I confess I'm an idiot.

I've been riding Harley (16.1), Star (16.3) or my friend's big 17 hand OTTB while waiting for Kenzie's belly sore to clear up. Today I decided to ride her. Kenzie is 15.1 standing on a hill. If she's lucky. 

I went to get up from the right side because my left ankle sucks and is still in a splint , only to launch myself clean over Kenzie's back using my good ankle. 

I'm blaming the ankle and her odd height. *nods*


----------



## Golden Horse

Any pics Rain Shadow? Lol, I do hope you didn't hurt anything


----------



## Rain Shadow

One of the many benefits to being a mostly solo rider! No one to witness my failure except Kenz and I'm pretty sure she wrote my off as insane the moment we met. 

Does my ego count?


----------



## JCnGrace

Captain Evil said:


> I have a confession...
> 
> This past Christmas when I didn't have a horse and was pretty sad about it, I asked for an electric violin for Christmas. I saw one for sale for $130.00; kind of a lot of money, but I always wanted to learn to play, blah, blah, blah.
> 
> DH said it I would never practice, or it would eat up too much of my time, and would also sound really bad for a really long time. But I persisted, and pointed out that you plug headphones into the violin, so he would never ever have to hear it, and I would only practice at night, running my bath. He bought me the violin.
> 
> Confession time:
> Sometimes I sound so bad that it makes my eyes water and my jaw ache, and I end up practicing with the headphones on but the violin turned off so I don't have to hear it either.


 Too funny Captain Evil!

The only musical instrument I've ever been able to play was my sister's player piano but now I wouldn't even be able to play that because my legs would never hold out through 1 song. LOL


----------



## JCnGrace

DraftyAiresMum said:


> ^^^ :rofl:
> 
> Confession time...I have an amazing husband. He started a new job today as a laborer/framer for a construction company. When he got there this morning, the boss said he was going to start him at $10/hr. At the end of the day, the boss pulled him aside and told him that because of what an awesome job he did today and how he busted butt, they decided to start him at $11/hr instead.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 That's great Drafty. Hopefully with more money coming in your stress levels will go down.


----------



## JCnGrace

ManicMini said:


> I confess that I broke my pinky toe today.
> 
> I was leading Ransom through the pasture and it was full of deep hoof impressions. About half-way through the pasture, I rolled my ankle over one of the dips, fell into Ransom's side and he stepped on my pinky toe. It's a violent shade of purple, pretty painful and super swollen. I wish I had never taken walking normally for granted.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 Oooo OWE! Flip flops would be your best friend about right now. Feel better soon!


----------



## JCnGrace

Rain Shadow said:


> I confess I'm an idiot.
> 
> I've been riding Harley (16.1), Star (16.3) or my friend's big 17 hand OTTB while waiting for Kenzie's belly sore to clear up. Today I decided to ride her. Kenzie is 15.1 standing on a hill. If she's lucky.
> 
> I went to get up from the right side because my left ankle sucks and is still in a splint , only to launch myself clean over Kenzie's back using my good ankle.
> 
> I'm blaming the ankle and her odd height. *nods*


 I have a pretty good visual. When I switched from riding my 16.1 gelding to my 13.2 mare it was my biggest fear I'd do exactly what you did. I'd have to stop and think about not putting too much oomph behind my launch into the saddle.


----------



## JCnGrace

You all remember the discussion on sarcasm? I think mine may have me in a bit of a bind.

I'm horrible about doing anything with my hair other than keeping it clean and throwing it up in bun when I need it out of my way. This includes going in for regular trims. So it was getting pretty long and everyone kept asking what I was doing with my hair so I just spouted off that I was letting it grow down to my butt, then letting Locks of Love have what they wanted of it, then I was going to shave the rest off. LOL

Well it's about half way there now and it's driving me crazy. It falls into my plate while I'm eating, wraps around my neck when I'm trying to sleep, my bangs are only a little more than chin length so they always fall out of the bun and hang in my face when I'm out working and it's windy, but since I opened my big mouth and since I'm kinda stubborn (okay a lot stubborn) I can't get it cut yet. I feel like cousin Itt.


----------



## Change

I'll confess to committing another novice act the other day. I was working Tango without his lead, asking him to give on the fore...in sneakers. He decided he was off balance and adjusted his big ol' dinner plate hoof right on top of my toes. 

Thankfully, I was able to shift him off quickly, and the only damage was my big toe being a bit mashed... but that's okay. I have neuropathy and haven't really had feeling in that toe for years! ;-)


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

:rofl: :rofl: I love you crazy people

JC, just get ur ****ed hair cut, you don't have to prove anything to anyone


----------



## SwissMiss

*JC*,they only need 6-8 inches, depending to whom you are going to donate. Halfway down the back is plenty, just sayin':wink:

If (and that's the big If), if you still want to grow it down, ponytails and barrettes for the bangs are your friend :wink:


----------



## SwissMiss

Rain Shadow said:


> I confess I'm an idiot.
> 
> I've been riding Harley (16.1), Star (16.3) or my friend's big 17 hand OTTB while waiting for Kenzie's belly sore to clear up. Today I decided to ride her. Kenzie is 15.1 standing on a hill. If she's lucky.
> 
> I went to get up from the right side because my left ankle sucks and is still in a splint , only to launch myself clean over Kenzie's back using my good ankle.
> 
> I'm blaming the ankle and her odd height. *nods*


Sorry, but I laughed reading that
But the visual is just too funny! Glad you're not hurt!
Can I get some of your bounce??? My mare is about 14.3 and there are days she feels like at least 18 h:x


----------



## Mulefeather

Pantene Beautiful Lengths is actually much better than Locks of Love (article on it comparing the two here) because Pantene accepts a wider ranger of hair, you only need 8 inches to donate, and they DON'T charge for their wigs. Obviously the choice is ultimately up to you, but it's good to know there are alternative programs out there in case you aren't comfortable with how Locks of Love operates.

I confess that house shopping is starting to wear on me. It's only been 6 weeks - how the heck do people do this for half a year or more?! I'm going to see another house Monday that at first I rejected, but I've done more research and had a change of heart. Bless my realtor for putting up with both my parents and my newbie-ness.

Rain Shadow: I've done that before! My old QH gelding, Raven, was 15.2, and I also rode my instructor's mare from time to time who was 14.2. I nearly threw myself over the side a couple times too.


----------



## Change

*JC *- I'm right there with you on taking care of my hair. Totally wash and wear. Here's the rub: my hair is spider-web fine, and until about 18 months ago, still pretty thick and just brushing my waist (doc tells me stress can make your hair fall out, and I've had plenty for the last 2 years). 

During winter it wasn't so bad; I could wear it pulled back in a loose scrunchie (fabric covered rubber band thingie) and leave it under my jacket when out doing things. I'd still end up with hair in my eyes, my mouth, my... well, you get the idea. Summers? Because my hair is like thin silk, it pulls free of scrunchies when I'm driving and tangles in the wind (usually in my face). Being outdoors as often as I am, doing stuff, it gets tangled and then breaks when I pull the scrunchie out. Even at full thickness, I had this area at my neck that was always fuzzy from breakage. And then, of course, with the stress, it was just falling out all the time and EVERYWHERE.

I finally got sick of the ragged, thin ends about 4 months ago. Pulled it all up into a ponytail on top of my head and cut about 4 inches off. Not quite a professional trim, but who has time for that? So now it's just past my bra-strap and still pretty ragged at the ends. What I should do - and won't - is go have another 5-6 inches cut off. But I'm a coward. I've always had long hair and scissors in the hands of others just flat terrifies me. 

And now that I understand that stress was the likely causative factor for my hair loss, I'm trying to step back from those issues (mostly work related) that have been getting to me and hoping for some thicker, new growth. Which will probably add to the general mess my hair usually is. Oh well.


----------



## gypsygirl

Change, has your doc done lab work ? Or a hair pull test ? 

I work for a doc that sees a lot of patients for hair loss and he always says it's not caused by stress. He says if it was we'd all be bald 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Captain Evil

JCnGrace said:


> You all remember the discussion on sarcasm? I think mine may have me in a bit of a bind.
> 
> I'm horrible about doing anything with my hair other than keeping it clean and throwing it up in bun when I need it out of my way. This includes going in for regular trims. So it was getting pretty long and everyone kept asking what I was doing with my hair so I just spouted off that I was letting it grow down to my butt, then letting Locks of Love have what they wanted of it, then I was going to shave the rest off. LOL
> 
> Well it's about half way there now and it's driving me crazy. It falls into my plate while I'm eating, wraps around my neck when I'm trying to sleep, my bangs are only a little more than chin length so they always fall out of the bun and hang in my face when I'm out working and it's windy, but since I opened my big mouth and since I'm kinda stubborn (okay a lot stubborn) I can't get it cut yet. I feel like cousin Itt.


Braids. That is the only thing that works for me.


----------



## JCnGrace

ShirtHot, did you read I was STUBBORN? I'd be mad at myself if I didn't carry through. The plus side of this is I'm short-waisted so it shouldn't take me years to get there.

Barrettes & pony tails I do. I'm not coordinated enough to do a braid down my back, I can pull it to the side and do one then but it's a hot mess and not for public viewing.:biglaugh: The barrettes won't give me a headache but pony tails, buns, braids, hats, anything that puts pressure on my head does unless it's just for a short period of time. Probably because I'm too big of a wimp to build up a tolerance to it.

Mulefeather, I didn't know Pantene had an option out there. Thanks, that's good to know and I'd much rather give it to someone that didn't charge for the wigs. I didn't even know they were picky about what kind of hair they take. 

Change our hair sounds the same except the only reason I'm losing it is because I pull it out during the combing process since it likes to tangle. I have mine long for a while get tired of it and go short and then get tired of that so I'm not as nervous about letting someone take the scissors to it. I've even tried to talk hubby into cutting the dead ends off for me and that's really a scary thought but he won't do it.


----------



## Golden Horse

Never could do the log hair thing, my hair grows horizontally rather than vertically, I could never get hair down to my waist, it just goes out to the side, so I can't get through doorways.


----------



## Mulefeather

I need a trim myself. My hair is very fine and also thin, and it gets scraggly and tangled VERY easily. It also doesn't help that I'm pretty lazy and I love to sleep in the mornings


----------



## JCnGrace

Golden Horse said:


> Never could do the log hair thing, my hair grows horizontally rather than vertically, I could never get hair down to my waist, it just goes out to the side, so I can't get through doorways.


 Now that is a visual that really made me :rofl:.


----------



## SwissMiss

To all of you with heavy tangles: Cowboy Magic works not only on horses


----------



## JCnGrace

SwissMiss said:


> To all of you with heavy tangles: Cowboy Magic works not only on horses


 Hmm...I have some, I'll have to try it.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Here's a totally random confession. 

My DH and I were watching Bob Ross on PBS on Sunday morning. Watching him paint makes me want to paint. I suck at art, though. And before anyone says "It doesn't matter what it looks like!" It does to me. 

Here's the episode we watched. He makes it look so easy!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a4TPKehmU5A


----------



## Captain Evil

Mulefeather said:


> Pantene Beautiful Lengths is actually much better than Locks of Love (article on it comparing the two here) because Pantene accepts a wider ranger of hair, you only need 8 inches to donate, and they DON'T charge for their wigs. Obviously the choice is ultimately up to you, but it's good to know there are alternative programs out there in case you aren't comfortable with how Locks of Love operates.


I tried donating my hair when I had over to 12" cut off, but no one wanted gray hair. Some years later, when I was in the Bahamas, I staggered into a local chop shop and the hair cutters there were fighting over who got my whacked off hair. I've always wondered if it went to make voodoo dolls or something.


----------



## Rain Shadow

Am I the only person who has thick, curly hair that has found Oster mane and tail brushes work great on human hair too?


----------



## Rain Shadow

Sooo I was in the kitchen when I hear my niece laughing. I go to see what she's gotten into, to find her carrying around a cat. 

An orange and white cat. We do not own an orange and white cat. 

Apparently she saw him sitting outside the screen door and let him inside. 

He was clean, fixed, and obviously well cared for. So we put him in a carrier and drove around until we found his owners. I suggested they might want to keep him penned up for a bit to make sure he stays home. 

Three hours later I go outside to feed and guess who is lying on the truck. *sigh*


----------



## Golden Horse

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Here's a totally random confession.
> 
> My DH and I were watching Bob Ross on PBS on Sunday morning. Watching him paint makes me want to paint. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a4TPKehmU5A


Bob Ross makes everyone want to paint, I even bought the paints, but I can't make a 'happy little tree' to save my life



Captain Evil said:


> I've always wondered if it went to make voodoo dolls or something.


Cool as anything, voodoo dolls with part of you, that is bad ***!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Golden Horse said:


> Bob Ross makes everyone want to paint, I even bought the paints, but I can't make a 'happy little tree' to save my life!


:rofl:

That's hilarious, GH! 

If it wasn't so expensive, I'd go buy all the stuff and at least try it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JCnGrace

My maternal grandmother did very well with oils. I have 2 of her paintings hanging on my walls. She could also sew, knit and crochet. My oldest sister got her crocheting skills, sis #2 can sew, and sis #3 can paint. Me? zip, zilch, zero, nada, nothing...no talents whatsoever.

My dad's side of the family were musical. I didn't get any of that either.


----------



## JCnGrace

Rain Shadow said:


> Sooo I was in the kitchen when I hear my niece laughing. I go to see what she's gotten into, to find her carrying around a cat.
> 
> An orange and white cat. We do not own an orange and white cat.
> 
> Apparently she saw him sitting outside the screen door and let him inside.
> 
> He was clean, fixed, and obviously well cared for. So we put him in a carrier and drove around until we found his owners. I suggested they might want to keep him penned up for a bit to make sure he stays home.
> 
> Three hours later I go outside to feed and guess who is lying on the truck. *sigh*


 
I think you might have a new cat Rain Shadow.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I'm pretty good at embroidery. And I'm musical. But there my artistic-ness ends. My next older brother is an amazing artist and my oldest brother makes beautiful, intricate models of buildings (mainly temples from our church...we're Mormon) out of paper and other relatively mundane household items (he once made very nice bushes out of green scrubby pads).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JCnGrace

Captain Evil said:


> I tried donating my hair when I had over to 12" cut off, but no one wanted gray hair. Some years later, when I was in the Bahamas, I staggered into a local chop shop and the hair cutters there were fighting over who got my whacked off hair. I've always wondered if it went to make voodoo dolls or something.


 Hey! What's wrong with gray hair? Will they take it if it's only partially gray?


----------



## Mulefeather

Drafty, do they have any of those "drink and paint" studios around you? I never thought I was artistic or could paint until I went to some of those. They're fun and a great way to start painting because they walk you through the painting step by step as a class. I've done several and they're always a lot of fun- you also realize there are a lot of people out there who feel the way you do!

Acrylics are a lot easier than oils, in my opinion.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I actually have a friend who kind of does those at her house. I should see how much she charges and when they are. We've been friends since kindergarten. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Change

gypsygirl said:


> Change, has your doc done lab work ? Or a hair pull test ?
> 
> I work for a doc that sees a lot of patients for hair loss and he always says it's not caused by stress. He says if it was we'd all be bald
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


We've done lots of tests, ruled out menopause and thyroid as causes, gone through the possible side effects of my meds. Yes, age does play a factor, but not as much as I lost as quickly as I lost it. In reality, I'm a pro at handling most stress, but over the past 2 years or so things have been ... uncomfortable ... at work. That's a type of stress I don't handle well. And the timing matches my sudden shedding.


----------



## Change

RE the arts. yeah. Mom could sew, crochet, knit, macramé, etc. She'd do lead beads and acrylic on glass and voila! we'd have leaded windows. She took broken colored bottle glass, broken floor tiles and other flotsam and did a 5' round mosaic of an Ares bull, covered it with acrylic, and it was our outdoor dining table for years. 

She was a concert quality pianist, and when my sister and I went through our "musical" period of school - I tried flute, Sis tried violin - she figured them out and could play better than either of us without any lessons.

Sometimes I can paint walls without too much damage. I know a little piano and a few guitar chords. I like to play with my medieval psaltry and wooden flutes, but I'll never be a musician. Crafts? I once sewed my finger into the hem of a dress. I can sometimes draw stick figures. Crochet and knitting are just a reason for yarn to become knotted, and the art of knotting (macramé) always managed to become a bigger knotted mess. I can write, though. And given power tools and wood I can build a pretty decent bookcase. I've designed two barns that were built and used, and I'm designing the one I want here. I may end up doing a lot of the construction myself, too!


----------



## gypsygirl

Change said:


> We've done lots of tests, ruled out menopause and thyroid as causes, gone through the possible side effects of my meds. Yes, age does play a factor, but not as much as I lost as quickly as I lost it. In reality, I'm a pro at handling most stress, but over the past 2 years or so things have been ... uncomfortable ... at work. That's a type of stress I don't handle well. And the timing matches my sudden shedding.


Did you go off any of your meds ?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Change

gypsygirl said:


> Did you go off any of your meds ?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Nope. There haven't been any med changes during the time in question. I've always been a shedder - joys of having a lot of hair - so I didn't really even notice until I'd lost a fair amount of it. When two wraps with the scrunchie became three, I chalked it up to being an old scrunchie. When the new one also took three, I just figured it was inevitable with age. Now, I sometimes do four wraps!!!

When I looked back at a video my Son took when I was trying out Cally for the first time (August 2014) and compared that to what I see in the mirror, well, that's when I asked the doctor about it.


----------



## Rain Shadow

JCnGrace said:


> I think you might have a new cat Rain Shadow.


NOOOOO.

Between the house cats and the barn cats, we have 15 cats. That is far to many. 

Last summer I found a colony of ferals at a barn I was working at. I stupidly started trapping the kittens to tame and getting the adults fixed and released. I thought I could rehome the kittens easily. 

Yeah....noooo

I found homes for two. The rest stayed with me. *sigh*


----------



## Rain Shadow

A friend came over and saw a bunch of painting hanging up to dry. She assumed the ones that looked like a drunk chicken had painted them were Kairi's. Yeah no. The 5 year old is the artist.


----------



## Golden Horse

Art....I made a Christmas decoration of some kind when I was a teenager, a visitor to the house said "How cute, did one of your kiddies make that"

Mum was a headmistress, what we call infant school, 5 to 8 year olds, they thought one of those had made it. I have the artistic ability of a 5 year old on a bad day


----------



## Mulefeather

I found out that I have to treat painting, sewing, crafting, or any type of creative thing exactly as I would treat something like building a house. You have to have a plan, know what you want to put where, and use a guide where you need it. I am super-jealous of the people who can just whip something up without trying, or sit down and paint a picture or draw something. 

I have to go slowly and be patient with myself. But yeah, I'm the person they made stencils for!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I've done one piece of art that was actually not half bad. It was in fourth grade. We were working with pastels and I did a freehand landscape picture with a red bluff in the background and trees up front. Because there's wasn't a lot of detail or definition to it, it was pretty nice. It was entered into the county fair by my art teacher and I got a participation ribbon. :thumbsup:


----------



## JCnGrace

Change said:


> Nope. There haven't been any med changes during the time in question. I've always been a shedder - joys of having a lot of hair - so I didn't really even notice until I'd lost a fair amount of it. When two wraps with the scrunchie became three, I chalked it up to being an old scrunchie. When the new one also took three, I just figured it was inevitable with age. Now, I sometimes do four wraps!!!
> 
> When I looked back at a video my Son took when I was trying out Cally for the first time (August 2014) and compared that to what I see in the mirror, well, that's when I asked the doctor about it.


 I've always figured I'll get really thin hair because mine is the same texture as my paternal grandma's and she was practically bald when she got older. My mom at 86 still has a head full of hair so did her mom and my oldest sis has their hair texture. Hers is getting very thin and you could take enough out of mine to do hair transplants on 3 people and I still wouldn't miss it. 

Have you tried some supplement like gelatin or biotin?


----------



## JCnGrace

Rain Shadow said:


> NOOOOO.
> 
> Between the house cats and the barn cats, we have 15 cats. That is far to many.
> 
> Last summer I found a colony of ferals at a barn I was working at. I stupidly started trapping the kittens to tame and getting the adults fixed and released. I thought I could rehome the kittens easily.
> 
> Yeah....noooo
> 
> I found homes for two. The rest stayed with me. *sigh*


 I'm down to only 9 barn cats and several of them are getting old and not doing their job so well anymore but they hate kittens so I'm letting them live out their retirement in peace instead of bringing in a couple of new mousers. Having a dog in the house is bad enough I'm not adding a cat to the mix although I have one that would like to be house cat and runs in the door every chance she gets.

That being said there's always strays roaming around the place mainly toms although I can't figure what would draw them here since all of mine are fixed so not sending out any delicious scents. LOL The bad thing about this is once they get comfortable they try to run my cats off.


----------



## Rain Shadow

I will not murder my family. Kenzie and Misty can't visit me in jail. I will not murder my family.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I confess that I envy my husband being sick right now. At least he gets to rest and take it easy.

I also confess that I am going to kill at least one of our cats if they don't quit scratching at and body-slamming the bedroom door. I'd let them in, but they're even more annoying when they are in the bedroom.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

:rofl: I was just reading the thread 'best vehicles for horse people'

When I was a teen I towed two ponies in a double float with. . . a vauxhall viva!!!

You just wouldn't get away with it now. Totally stupid. Only time I got above second gear was going down a hill. First gear to go uphill!!

Just like this one


----------



## JCnGrace

It wasn't uncommon back in the day to see cars pulling trailers here either ShirtHotTeez, unfortunately they don't make them good and sturdy enough to still do that.


----------



## JCnGrace

I confess that I have a thing for all things baby, can't resist them. Every year killdeer will nest in our driveway and every year after they hatch and are running around I have to catch and hold them for a minute or two. Yesterday they hatched but were still in the nest and I left them alone, today I caught 2 of the 3. They are just so danged cute. While mom & dad both have a fit while I'm holding the little ones this doesn't make them stop taking care of them so no harm no foul. 

Not often but occasionally I get to do the same with a fawn, usually when hubby runs across them while bush-hogging and needs me to keep them out of his way while he gets that immediate area done. I did this one year and then for a long time after that we had this doe that hung around that was almost tame. You could get to about 10 feet from her before she'd calmly walk away to increase the distance. Always kept her fawns close around the house too and I always wondered if that doe was the little fawn I spent some time holding.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I confess that I almost don't know what day it is anymore. :lol: I started work at 7am this morning. It's now 10:06pm and I've only been away from the hotel for about two hours all day (ran to the next town over to get a birthday gift for my mom, who turns 71 tomorrow...got her a money tree bonsai and a nice thermometer for their back porch...she loves everything plants and gardening). This shift ends at 11pm, then I have to hang out until my husband gets back from taking my assistant manager to the airport two hours away. Should be in bed by 1am...I hope. My last day off was last Sunday (the 3rd). My next day off will be next Sunday (the 17th).


----------



## JCnGrace

You're hotel owners are trying to burn you out quick aren't they?


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

Drafty, I think you need to talk to these owners, aren't there laws about hours where you are? If you have to hang about that long, borrow a bed for a while :-(


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

JCnGrace said:


> You're hotel owners are trying to burn you out quick aren't they?


I could have had my audit guy come in a few hours early to cover the second half of the assistant manager's shift, but the owner complains any time there's overtime, so I try to avoid it as much as possible. I'm covering my assistant manager's next three shifts because I don't have anyone else who can cover them. At least not without overtime. :icon_rolleyes:



> Drafty, I think you need to talk to these owners, aren't there laws about hours where you are? If you have to hang about that long, borrow a bed for a while


Not any laws about hours that I know of. I'd love to borrow a bed, but the hotel is completely sold out and even all my rollaway beds are in use. It'd be a blanket on the chair in my office and my back can't handle that.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

That just is not reasonable. You are being taken advantage of. Is it possible to start training someone to take over from assistant manager for the future, when you need a fill in for him/her.

You need to sit down with owner and discuss some acceptable scenarios. Think them through for yourself first.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Oh, it's not her duties that I'm covering. It's just her shift. She doesn't do anything extra to have the title (complicated situation). It's just that she works the mid shift (3pm to 11pm) Friday through Tuesday and my only part-time front desk person happens to work the audit shift (11pm to 7am) on Monday and Tuesday nights, so I can't have her work doubles to cover the assistant manager's shifts.


----------



## Change

I started taking biotin supplements when I realized how much hair loss I'd had - haven't noticed any new growth, although the shedding does seem to have slowed.

I confess that right now my toes are cold and I'm too lazy to put on a pair of socks.


----------



## Avna

JCnGrace said:


> You all remember the discussion on sarcasm? I think mine may have me in a bit of a bind.
> 
> I'm horrible about doing anything with my hair other than keeping it clean and throwing it up in bun when I need it out of my way. This includes going in for regular trims. So it was getting pretty long and everyone kept asking what I was doing with my hair so I just spouted off that I was letting it grow down to my butt, then letting Locks of Love have what they wanted of it, then I was going to shave the rest off. LOL
> 
> Well it's about half way there now and it's driving me crazy. It falls into my plate while I'm eating, wraps around my neck when I'm trying to sleep, my bangs are only a little more than chin length so they always fall out of the bun and hang in my face when I'm out working and it's windy, but since I opened my big mouth and since I'm kinda stubborn (okay a lot stubborn) I can't get it cut yet. I feel like cousin Itt.


Every time I decide to grow my hair out this happens to me. I gave up and wear it short now.


----------



## Defying Gravity

I'm constantly scared I'm letting down everyone- my amazing, talented horse, my phenomenal coach... i feel like I don't deserve any of it.


----------



## Golden Horse

Defying Gravity said:


> I'm constantly scared I'm letting down everyone- my amazing, talented horse, my phenomenal coach... i feel like I don't deserve any of it.


You ride a red mare, you are a winner, believe me. 

Do not be scared, all you can do is do your best, that way you don't let yourself down, and the rest do not really matter. Yes, it is that simple, be true to yourself, do the best you can, stay a nice person.....


I confess, I'm having a gripe, so here we go 

DAMMIT.......Over the years I have got used to my anosmiac life, no sense of smell, it is my normality, I rarely think about it, until someone shoves something under my nose and says "smell this" or worse the first sign of burning food is when I see the smoke!
Then I have times like this evening, folding laundry and I get an overwhelming whiff of 'new laundry' and it is in equal parts fantastic and devastating, fantastic, because it seems so real, devastating when it isn't.
I understand that it is the least debilitating of the senses to lose, but just for those few seconds I remember what I am missing.


----------



## JCnGrace

Avna said:


> Every time I decide to grow my hair out this happens to me. I gave up and wear it short now.


 You are a smart woman!


----------



## JCnGrace

Defying Gravity said:


> I'm constantly scared I'm letting down everyone- my amazing, talented horse, my phenomenal coach... i feel like I don't deserve any of it.


 Keep reading what Golden Horse replied to you over and over again. Along with that...

Are you intentionally mean to other people or animals? Make fun of people behind their backs? Destroy or take things that do not belong to you? Or do you do your best to be to be a good and kind person who may slip on occasion? If the last sentence describes you then you deserve everything good that comes your way.


----------



## Rain Shadow

I confess the stupidity of people amazes me.

I got called into work today to cover another girl's morning feeding and mucking. Being Sunday a lot of the weekend only boarders were coming by to ride. 

There is a pregnant paint mare that is being boarded. I normally don't work the weekends so I've never met her owner who only comes out then. The mare is a pretty solid paint. I wouldn't have bred her, not a fan of her tiny hooves and delicate legs, heavily halter bred I think, but whatever. 

I started talking to the owner and I asked who the mare was bred too. A local paint stud. 

I mentioned that I know he carried frame, and guess what she said?

"Oh that's not a big deal. Mia's solid so she can't have it."

Ahhh yes she can! Frame can hide!

I told her that and she just rolled her eyes at me and walked off. 

People I swear. I'm going to mention it to my BO. We have a lot of young lesson kids and if that foal turns out to lethal white it would be bad. The kids already have names picked out for the baby to suggest.


----------



## JCnGrace

Golden Horse said:


> I confess, I'm having a gripe, so here we go
> 
> DAMMIT.......Over the years I have got used to my anosmiac life, no sense of smell, it is my normality, I rarely think about it, until someone shoves something under my nose and says "smell this" or worse the first sign of burning food is when I see the smoke!
> Then I have times like this evening, folding laundry and I get an overwhelming whiff of 'new laundry' and it is in equal parts fantastic and devastating, fantastic, because it seems so real, devastating when it isn't.
> I understand that it is the least debilitating of the senses to lose, but just for those few seconds I remember what I am missing.


 Is this something you were born with or did you lose your sense of smell later on? Between my allergies and years of smoking I don't have much of a sense of smell or taste unless it's horrible and then I can't make it go away.


----------



## Avna

JCnGrace said:


> You are a smart woman!


Well, in that one area.


----------



## JCnGrace

Rain Shadow said:


> I confess the stupidity of people amazes me.
> 
> I got called into work today to cover another girl's morning feeding and mucking. Being Sunday a lot of the weekend only boarders were coming by to ride.
> 
> There is a pregnant paint mare that is being boarded. I normally don't work the weekends so I've never met her owner who only comes out then. The mare is a pretty solid paint. I wouldn't have bred her, not a fan of her tiny hooves and delicate legs, heavily halter bred I think, but whatever.
> 
> I started talking to the owner and I asked who the mare was bred too. A local paint stud.
> 
> I mentioned that I know he carried frame, and guess what she said?
> 
> "Oh that's not a big deal. Mia's solid so she can't have it."
> 
> Ahhh yes she can! Frame can hide!
> 
> I told her that and she just rolled her eyes at me and walked off.
> 
> People I swear. I'm going to mention it to my BO. We have a lot of young lesson kids and if that foal turns out to lethal white it would be bad. The kids already have names picked out for the baby to suggest.


 At least in your situation it does seem to be stupidity instead of a case of willing to take the chance just to get a frame overo. I've known a couple of breeders that fall in the latter category.


----------



## Rain Shadow

JCnGrace said:


> At least in your situation it does seem to be stupidity instead of a case of willing to take the chance just to get a frame overo. I've known a couple of breeders that fall in the latter category.



Oh I'm familiar with that too. We have a lot of just for color breeders around here. The horses they breed, I wouldn't touch with a ten foot pole. 

We also have the Buy 1 Get 2 free specials around here. Get a mare that if your lucky is halter broke, that has a foal at her side, and is bred again. Those are hugely popular around here. 

Though the worst was a Craigslist add I saw a few years back. The Buy 1 get 3 free. A mare with a foal at her side and they were proudly boasting the mare's fertility. She was pregnant with twins!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I confess that once again, I'm running an adult day care, not a hotel. :icon_rolleyes:

I also confess that I cannot _stand_ people who constantly play the victim when they are, in reality, the aggressor in ever single situation.


----------



## Golden Horse

JCnGrace said:


> Is this something you were born with or did you lose your sense of smell later on?


Was born with a normal sense of smell, but it gradually faded away, I blame years of smoking, but tests have never given me an actual answer..The last clear memories I have are around 16 years ago, husband was growing roses and kept trying to get me to enjoy their smell, I could get some of them, but very faint, then it was all gone.


----------



## JCnGrace

Golden Horse said:


> Was born with a normal sense of smell, but it gradually faded away, I blame years of smoking, but tests have never given me an actual answer..The last clear memories I have are around 16 years ago, husband was growing roses and kept trying to get me to enjoy their smell, I could get some of them, but very faint, then it was all gone.


Last Aug. I was in the hospital for about 48 hours getting my appendix taken out. 48 hours of being in a pretty allergen and smoke free environment and I was amazed at how much better I could taste and smell in such a short time. Once home and back to my old habits it didn't take long for them to disappear again.


----------



## Golden Horse

LOL, it is one of the things I hoped for after my fall, I know that people have lost their sense of smell when taking a blow to the head, so figured it might work in reverse...nope.

I hoped that it might come back after I finally quit smoking, nope....nearly wanted to start again......


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

Defying Gravity said:


> I'm constantly scared I'm letting down everyone- my amazing, talented horse, my phenomenal coach... i feel like I don't deserve any of it.


You owe it to yourself to be the best you can be. You owe it to yourself to be honest and true to yourself. You owe it to yourself to be kind to yourself, and allow that you are not always perfect. You deserve every good thing you can dream of.

You owe everybody else. . . absolutely nothing. You are with them because you want to be. They are with you because they want to be. They are there because they like who you are now. When it no longer works you move on, or they do. You each make allowances and compromises as you choose.


----------



## JCnGrace

Golden Horse said:


> LOL, it is one of the things I hoped for after my fall, I know that people have lost their sense of smell when taking a blow to the head, so figured it might work in reverse...nope.
> 
> I hoped that it might come back after I finally quit smoking, nope....nearly wanted to start again......


Congrats on quitting. The only New Year's resolution I've ever been able to keep is the one I made many years ago to never try to quit smoking again. LOL


----------



## Mulefeather

I confess I almost let Boyfriend spend $3k on a mattress yesterday. His bed is only 5 years old, but it’s a platform bed where the innermost leg is broken. We’ve both been having back pain on it for a while. I’ve been poking around looking at furniture styles I want for when I buy my new house, and I’m also considering replacing my mattress with something nicer. We got on this Stearns and Foster thing that had something called “Zero Gravity” and OMG… you never realize how uncomfortable you are until you get on something super-comfortable. We talked a lot about it and he’s going to start out with buying the adjustable frame. But my god, that high-pressure salesmanship in the shop we were in. I had to stop myself from rolling my eyes when he talked about the vibration function “releasing toxins” from your body. 

I also confess it’s really, REALLY hard not to shop for a driving pony right now. I found a cute POA mare through a local rescue who is apparently very quiet and sweet, and they’re waiving all adoption fees to approved homes right now. Very, very, VERY tempted.


----------



## Mulefeather

Whoops, double post. Sorry!


----------



## Golden Horse

JCnGrace said:


> Congrats on quitting. The only New Year's resolution I've ever been able to keep is the one I made many years ago to never try to quit smoking again. LOL


Never ever thought I would, 35 years and a good pack a day habit....but suddenly it was my time, and I did it.


----------



## JCnGrace

Mulefeather said:


> I confess I almost let Boyfriend spend $3k on a mattress yesterday. His bed is only 5 years old, but it’s a platform bed where the innermost leg is broken. We’ve both been having back pain on it for a while. I’ve been poking around looking at furniture styles I want for when I buy my new house, and I’m also considering replacing my mattress with something nicer. We got on this Stearns and Foster thing that had something called “Zero Gravity” and OMG… you never realize how uncomfortable you are until you get on something super-comfortable. We talked a lot about it and he’s going to start out with buying the adjustable frame. But my god, that high-pressure salesmanship in the shop we were in. I had to stop myself from rolling my eyes when he talked about the vibration function “releasing toxins” from your body.
> 
> I also confess it’s really, REALLY hard not to shop for a driving pony right now. I found a cute POA mare through a local rescue who is apparently very quiet and sweet, and they’re waiving all adoption fees to approved homes right now. Very, very, VERY tempted.


 I want a sleep number bed soooo bad! Sister and b-I-l got one about a year ago and I got the demonstration from b-I-l and the zero gravity position is awesome. She won't tell me how much it cost though other than A LOT. LOL


----------



## Mulefeather

JCnGrace said:


> I want a sleep number bed soooo bad! Sister and b-I-l got one about a year ago and I got the demonstration from b-I-l and the zero gravity position is awesome. She won't tell me how much it cost though other than A LOT. LOL


We tried one last year in a hotel we stayed in. It was definitely comfy and nice to be able to adjust each side individually. It's a little weird though since my side was softer, and I was a good 3-4 inches lower than Boyfriend's side!


----------



## JCnGrace

Well, you'd still be able to make it even during the important times. LOL

Between hubby making horrific noises when he sleeps and me not sleeping all that well under the best of circumstances, him using fleece sheets and having to leave the electric blanket on all night and me wanting the registers closed (winter time only...in the summer he closes his registers and I open mine wide) and just a throw blanket I can easily toss off and pull over me as needed, I sleep in the spare room unless we have overnight guests. LOL


----------



## Avna

Mulefeather said:


> I confess I almost let Boyfriend spend $3k on a mattress yesterday. His bed is only 5 years old, but it’s a platform bed where the innermost leg is broken. We’ve both been having back pain on it for a while. I’ve been poking around looking at furniture styles I want for when I buy my new house, and I’m also considering replacing my mattress with something nicer. We got on this Stearns and Foster thing that had something called “Zero Gravity” and OMG… you never realize how uncomfortable you are until you get on something super-comfortable. We talked a lot about it and he’s going to start out with buying the adjustable frame. But my god, that high-pressure salesmanship in the shop we were in. I had to stop myself from rolling my eyes when he talked about the vibration function “releasing toxins” from your body.
> 
> I also confess it’s really, REALLY hard not to shop for a driving pony right now. I found a cute POA mare through a local rescue who is apparently very quiet and sweet, and they’re waiving all adoption fees to approved homes right now. Very, very, VERY tempted.


The two universally true pieces of advice are never get involved in a land war in asia, and never believe anything anyone says about toxins unless they are actually talking about a named poisonous organic substance. Dense foam makes a fine sleeping substrate, by the way, for very cheap. All I can say about the driving pony is: pics???


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Avna: :rofl: I love The Princess Bride!!


----------



## Golden Horse

Avna said:


> The two universally true pieces of advice


Seems like there is another one..trying to convince starry eyed youngsters who are just perfecting their rising trot, and popping over cross rails, that really a younger horse who jumps to 3' 6" is not really what they need to be buying is hard.

LOL, we just had a youngster trade in her, bought by Mummy, who can afford it, but didn't understand that surprise horse purchase was WAY above daughters current skill level. Coach offered to trade said horse, with a really sweet and lovely mare, who while no world beater is solid, forward and fun.

Young girl was heard to say "I don't know if she will take me where I want to go" Coaches response "Hang on, are you maybe planning to go the Olympics and haven't told me" Glad to say exchange has been done, big gelding already has interest from advanced riders, and I hope and believe that teenager will have all sorts of fun on this mare for a couple of years.


----------



## Avna

Golden Horse said:


> Seems like there is another one..trying to convince starry eyed youngsters who are just perfecting their rising trot, and popping over cross rails, that really a younger horse who jumps to 3' 6" is not really what they need to be buying is hard.
> 
> LOL, we just had a youngster trade in her, bought by Mummy, who can afford it, but didn't understand that surprise horse purchase was WAY above daughters current skill level. Coach offered to trade said horse, with a really sweet and lovely mare, who while no world beater is solid, forward and fun.
> 
> Young girl was heard to say "I don't know if she will take me where I want to go" Coaches response "Hang on, are you maybe planning to go the Olympics and haven't told me" Glad to say exchange has been done, big gelding already has interest from advanced riders, and I hope and believe that teenager will have all sorts of fun on this mare for a couple of years.


Golden Horse, I find that kind of attitude mystifying. Where do people even imagine they are going to go, on a horse? Mostly people just go in circles and go out the same gate they came in.


----------



## JCnGrace

I confess that this windy, rainy, dreary weather we've been having lately is turning us into a household of bums. Hubby did his morning chores of giving the minis hay and feeding the cats. I did my evening chores of feeding all the horses (they don't tend to poop in the barn until the flies and really hot weather gets here) and fixed supper which was lasagna I pulled out of the freezer and threw in the oven. Other than that we did nothing but watch the boob tube and play on the computer. The dog got out of his bed this morning to do his business and then was right back in it and didn't get up until a little after 3 pm, ate lunch, went potty and went back to bed. Got back up for supper, went out again, came back in and played with a toy for maybe 5 minutes and went back to bed. Usually he drives us crazy if he doesn't get to have his daily run with the 4-wheeler so you know it's pretty bad when it's even getting him down in the dumps. LOL


----------



## Golden Horse

When the weather is bad here our JRT heads for the back of the sofa and lies there, I think his record for not needing to go out is 3pm.....


----------



## Golden Horse

I confess, could of thought that through better.

The weather has warmed up so time for Ace's blanket to come off again, and she has literal lumps of hair under there, this mare sheds kind of in one go....she had also managed to find a patch of burrs, and I thought I had them all grrrrrr. 

Guess who oiled up her mane and tail well and let it soak in, then groomed, yes, with lovely oily hands where I had been massaging the oil in....think lip salve issues but on the hands, then by trying to rub in/brush off, nearly up to my elbows! NEXT time, groom first then oil!


----------



## Mulefeather

I confess, I'm going to a rescue in Lancaster to look at a pony mare as a driving prospect next week. 10 year old POA mare, 13.3, green to ride and not broke to drive. But, an extremely kind, quiet personality and stellar ground manners, and nothing fazes her. So, with the right trainer, she may be well worth the risk. The rescue coordinator suggested she'd also be an excellent riding horse if I decided I wanted to ride again, I nearly said "When I lose 100 lbs and two inches in height..."


----------



## Captain Evil

Double confession...

First confession: 
My baby sister brought over some incredibly beautiful carrots as a gift for my new gelding: gold and purple and russet red: but I am going to trade them for some more ordinary carrots and not tell my horse anything about it. 

Second confession:
We made plans to have dinner at a friend's house tonight, but now that those carrots are here, all I want to do is stay home and have roasted carrots.


----------



## Golden Horse

I confess, I love The Awesome Mr Gibbs, I was working with him this afternoon, and thinking that I would just love to get him fit, and teach him to love Western Dressage, if I had three wishes that would be one of them...


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

hmmm, GH, is it really a confession if the whole (hf) world already knows this? lol


----------



## Golden Horse

Sometimes I forget this simple fact


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I confess that I just fell in love with a couple of mustangs on the BLM site. I need another horse right now like I need a hole in the head, but daaaaang...

https://www.blm.gov/adoptahorse/horse.php?horse_id=8754

https://www.blm.gov/adoptahorse/horse.php?horse_id=8767


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

You're in luck, bidding is over :rofl: I like the lighter one best, but Aires is nicer still


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Awwww, thanks, ShirtHotTeez! I like him too.  Still not sure how I ended up with a loud black and white pinto. My favorite colors are (in no particular order) bay, brown, buckskin, and brownskin. :lol:


----------



## JCnGrace

Hey Drafty do you know if they are handled when they are actually born in the facility? Just curious, at this stage of the game don't think I could take on a mustang.LOL


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

You know, I don't know. I would think they would be, but at the same time, there's a lot of horses born at the facilities, so it may not be feasible to handle them all. That's a really good question.


----------



## JCnGrace

Confession:

My best friend is retiring soon and planning on selling her house and buying one relatively near us (in our county or a surrounding county not next door) and it will be good to have a friend closer. While I have made acquaintance friends around here, in 17 years I haven't made a really good friend, you know the kind you trust with all your secrets. So it will be good to hang out with her more than just the every couple of months we get together now. 

For us being besties now for 30 + years the house shopping process has been interesting. I find one that I think is perfect for her based on what she says she wants and she hates it. She finds one she likes and I think it's horrible for her. LOL Her place near Indianapolis officially goes on the market this Friday so here's hoping it sells fast and we can find the perfect place. In reality it doesn't matter if I like it or not...her house, her money buying it.


----------



## Change

JCnGrace said:


> Congrats on quitting. The only New Year's resolution I've ever been able to keep is the one I made many years ago to never try to quit smoking again. LOL


*JC *- are we twins???


----------



## JCnGrace

Change said:


> *JC *- are we twins???


 Could be we are dopplegangers. :shock:


----------



## Golden Horse

Jeez I confess I am having a accident prone evening:

Some people are just gifted.....I was feeling fine, then I got up to go shower, OUCH, pain in knee, investigate while in the shower, seem to have bruised it, wonder when I did that. 



The finger I injured 10 days ago, well today was the first day it has really felt good, UNTIL, well last time I caught it in a towel it clicked and improved, today I got it bent down to the palm, and OOOOW, not so good again.


Went to dump laundry in the chute, managed to get a splinter off the door, nearly 1/4" when I got it out.


I made hubby pour me a glass of wine, too risky to do it myself I thought


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Geez, GH! You are accident-prone!


----------



## JCnGrace

I have days like that or days that I seem to drop everything I pick up. You'd think we'd learn to sit down and not move on those days but we all just keep bumbling our way through them.


----------



## JCnGrace

So I broke my own rule today and went grocery shopping on a FRIDAY. It actually wasn't too bad inside the store but traffic was bad. For a little town it has a tremendous amount of traffic. They even put in a bypass to keep the semis out of town but it hasn't made much difference. No traffic on the bypass, semis still getting hung up trying to go around the square and as usual the city, county and state spent millions of dollars for nothing.

I bought 2 containers of sour cream today just in case I dumped one in the sink again. :redface:


----------



## Change

I confess I'm feeling lazy today and enjoying my coffee while hanging out on HF rather than scooping the compost offerings.

It's a lovely day, and I have plans for my four footed compost engines. Have to get the mud off - again - first, but both horses will be saddled for a while today. I might even haul my lazy butt up into one of those saddles.


----------



## JCnGrace

I'm procrastinating too Change and still sitting here with my coffee.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I confess that I am already fed up with today. 45 checkouts, 42 checkins, a housekeeper calls in sick, and my owner decides to come up today of all days to "help" me with direct billing. Never mind that I already got it all done, I just have to scan them and email them. :icon_rolleyes: He always picks the most inopportune times to come visit, then complains because we don't get anything done because I'm too busy...oh, I don't know...RUNNING HIS FREAKING HOTEL!!  And I can't tell him not to come or that today isn't a good day, because he won't listen. It's convenient for him, so the rest of us be ****ed.

I will say that I'm proud of my assistant manager. She came back from bereavement leave yesterday and we were chatting about everything that happened while she was gone. When she heard that I haven't had a day off in three weeks, plus I've been working several doubles, she told me not to answer my phone tomorrow, that she'll deal with anything that comes up unless it absolutely requires my attention. :loveshower:


----------



## Change

JCnGrace said:


> I'm procrastinating too Change and still sitting here with my coffee.


DOPPLEGANGER! :loveshower:


----------



## Change

I confess I'm feeling like an idiot right now. 

While sitting here procrastinating about getting on with the day, I cruised through my email and saw an "Action Required" email from my bank. It said my online bill pay was blocked and I needed to call them. I log on to my account and OMG!!! 

I missed a decimal point and the bank evidently paid my Utility Bill for $9601.00. Which I don't have. So. Because online bill pay is a third party, the bank paid the bill, but didn't debit the money that doesn't exist. I owe the bank the money (sort of like a loan) and have accrued 2 insufficient funds charges. Joy. And my online bill pay won't be unlocked until I can get the Utility company to return the money. 

So I call the Utility company. It's Saturday. The billing department is closed until Monday. AAAARRRRGGGGHHH!


----------



## Golden Horse

Oh how I miss the days when real people looked after your accounts, so messups were caught before something like that happened......Why didn't it just go "OOps, not enough money to cover that one" and bounce it back


----------



## sarahfromsc

I confess I had my first beer at 3:00....and it will not be my last. I was sanding the plaster walls I patched yesterday (gawd I will need to do another coat), then I have been out in the yard sweating like a dog. So I have plaster streaks down my face.

It is my war paint.

But, this beer is sooooo schweeeeeet.


----------



## Rain Shadow

I confess I was binge watching and I ate an entire container of Ben and Jerry's Cookie Dough Ice cream without realizing it. Ooops. I'm scared to check the calorie count.


----------



## sarahfromsc

I confess ice cream clogs my innards.

Not pretty.


----------



## Golden Horse

Now I'm craving ice cream, on a fruit and veg day, **** you people...


----------



## sarahfromsc

I confess unjust finished my SECOND beer.

**** the yard work.......lololol


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I confess that my husband and I just went and creeped on a house for sale and we're officially in love. Sadly, I don't think we'll qualify for it. :sad: 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse

Like the fact you saw a nice house Drafty, not the fact you may not qualify


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

This is our dream house:

https://prescott.craigslist.org/reb/5525271717.html
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse

OOh I can see why you like that one


This is my current wish property..

http://www.smithershomes.com/PrintPDF.php?listingid=452


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Beautiful, GH!

You would never know it, but DH and I are now making $4000 a month (pre-tax) with DH's new job. :shock:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JCnGrace

sarahfromsc said:


> I confess unjust finished my SECOND beer.
> 
> **** the yard work.......lololol


 You don't say! :rofl:


----------



## JCnGrace

Don't want to leave our property but more and more I'm wanting a smaller house not a larger one. A couple of those little prefab log cabins joined together would be about perfect. One would be the kitchen & living room, the other for a bedroom, bath and utility/laundry room.


----------



## JCnGrace

So after being good for a few days and not really having any bad confessions I made up for it today.

#1 Left the hose with the water running in the water trough all night. Hubby is having conniptions about what our water bill will be. His blood pressure wouldn't be so high if he put the decimal point in the right place and realized it might cost us about a hundred bucks more than normal instead of a thousand bucks. :icon_rolleyes:

#2 Left the mini's little feed cups in their lot and forgot to put the lid on their feed bucket. Now this is really no big deal since the minis could not get to that feed bucket and so what about the cups but it added fuel to hubby's water fire (who would have thought there'd ever be such a thing as a water fire :???:?).

#3 Was cleaning & slicing strawberries tonight. The perfect ones never make into the bowl. :twisted:


----------



## Golden Horse

I confess, no beer or any other alcohol today, but still up!

I really felt like grabbing one earlier, when I went out and found Mr Gibbs with a big smear of blood on his chest, I cleaned it up and found nothing. Checked him all over nothing, nothing on Ace, nothing on Pearl.....it's a mystery, could not find anything to account for it......


----------



## JCnGrace

Maybe it was a tick that exploded.


----------



## Golden Horse

JCnGrace said:


> Maybe it was a tick that exploded.


Cheers, glass of vodka for a night cap....

I haven't seen any ticks





YET


----------



## JCnGrace

I have, all too many and it's just starting.

Sleep tight, don't let the bed bugs bite.


----------



## Knave

JCnGrace-

I am sorry you forgot to turn off the water. We all have done that I'm sure. Lucky for me we are on a well, so it is only a slightly increased power bill. I get in trouble because of the flooded pens, but not too much as husband has done it too.

I hate it when stupid mistakes happen like that and someone gets mad. It's not like you don't care or that you purposely did it. So, chin up I guess. He'll get over it.


----------



## Change

JCnGrace said:


> Don't want to leave our property but more and more I'm wanting a smaller house not a larger one. A couple of those little prefab log cabins joined together would be about perfect. One would be the kitchen & living room, the other for a bedroom, bath and utility/laundry room.


You and I have got to meet, *sister*! As I was looking at *Drafty's *and *GH's *dream homes, I was thinking almost this very thing! I want a smaller house, with more land and absolutely love the log cabin look. I would prefer 2 bedroom/2 bath, though.

As for the water thing, well, I did that last week, and since I pay all the bills, the only person yelling at me was ... me.


----------



## JCnGrace

Thanks Knave! 

I didn't lose any sleep over it. He's done a few stupid things over the years that has cost us money himself, he just likes to forget about those times. I don't have a problem reminding him. LOL


----------



## JCnGrace

Change said:


> You and I have got to meet, *sister*! As I was looking at *Drafty's *and *GH's *dream homes, I was thinking almost this very thing! I want a smaller house, with more land and absolutely love the log cabin look. I would prefer 2 bedroom/2 bath, though.
> 
> As for the water thing, well, I did that last week, and since I pay all the bills, the only person yelling at me was ... me.


 How awesome would it be to be able to meet your doppleganger? The guys that lease the property next door for hunting are from Alabama. I know that's a big state but they're in the Mobile area so pretty much drive all the way through it. You could hitch a ride from them and spend a weekend here hanging out. Nice guys and the only thing I'd worry about for you during the trip is them talking your ears off. LOL


----------



## Change

I'm guessing you're about 8-10 hours drive North of me. We need to find someplace interesting that's midway. And if it's something really interesting, perhaps we could convince others in the area to join us!


----------



## JCnGrace

If I remember right it takes us about 4 or 5 hours to get to Nashville.


----------



## JCnGrace

I confess I'm dreading having a mammogram tomorrow (actually later today). My poor boobs!


----------



## Golden Horse

Hope your goes as well as my last one, it was unbelievable, parked, went to reception, got booked in, went to the room they use, got changed, had the squishing done, got dressed, and was back in the truck within 30 mins...RESULT!

Picked up my all clear letter on Friday, even better...


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

lol i hate it. Keep getting reminders to do it. Had a bit of discomfort so thought I'd better get it checked out. All clear. What a primitive machine. Bet they would come up with something better if a bloke had to be checked out that way!!


----------



## Cinnys Whinny

I have a HUGE chest in my garage of anything a person could need for a horse...saddle, pads, halters, brushes (in special bags to prevent rot as they are expensive natural cactus bristle) a quartersheet, umteen million polos, you name it, it's in there......except a bridle ha ha.

And I no longer have a horse and don't know when or if I will have the $ and time to do right by a horse again....... and shhhhh my husbands secret is that the few time's I've wanted to donate to charity or sell, he stopped me every time.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I confess that today has not been a good day so far and it's only 6:46am. Left for work early and less than a mile and a half from my house, my car just died. No idea why. It won't restart, either. So, I'm sitting on the side of the road, waiting for my husband's best friend, who is a mechanic, to come rescue me. My husband left for work (his friend picks him up) ten minutes before I did. I've already had a fire truck stop and ask if I needed assistance (which is odd in and of itself, as we live way on the outskirts of town, technically in the county, so I was not expecting to see a fire truck out here, especially this early in the morning).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse

That sucks @DraftyAiresMum (still wondering if that feature is working yet!) I do hope that your day got better.

I confess I hate change, so I'm wandering about the forum pushing buttons and sulking at the moment.....


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

The new forum format is a bit odd. 

My day hasn't necessarily gotten better, but it hasn't necessarily gotten worse, either. 

What happened this morning is making a VERY strong case for selling my car and buying this '04 Chevy Trailblazer that my husband's best friend's dad has for sale on their lot, even if it is on payments. It's got 129K miles on it, but that's on the lower side for that model year. It's in great shape. I can get an easy $1500-2000 for my car ('86 Ford Escort GT with less than 60K original miles on it...rally drivers like to sup them up and make rally cars out of them). Tom wants $5800 for the Trailblazer and is willing to work with me on payments (he does buy-here-pay-here).


----------



## Avna

I confess that the three hour trail ride plus the two hour round trip haul yesterday completely wore me out rendering me useless for all but the most basic life support functions. God, I'm old. 

It didn't help at all that yesterday at dawn when I was doing my regular pre-breakfast short walk with the dog pack, my oldest dog, who generally just walks along behind me while the others roister about, decided to have a run-in with a skunk. 

This meant of course that all my packing and readying for the trip plans got derailed while the dog was cleansed (hydrogen peroxide and baking soda plus dog shampoo). 

Her face still kinda stinks.


----------



## JCnGrace

Avna I liked the part about your trail ride not that your dog got skunked. LOL How can a critter that is so dang cute be so dang noxious? 


Drafty, has someone put a hex on you? It seems like you're having more bad luck than good here lately. You need to find a medicine man/woman on one of the Reservations out your way and have them do a charm for you.


I clicked on my Horse Forum link and thought WTH? So far I'm not crazy about it either but I'm another that doesn't like or get used to changes easily. I'm not minding the new look as much as I'm minding all the individual sections not coming up on one page.


----------



## Golden Horse

Testing to see if this is working yet, 
@JCnGrace


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Luckily what we think it is (the ignition coil) is relatively cheap.

GH, it worked when you tagged me earlier.


----------



## Change

Okay - I confess I was hatin' on the new look and feel of the forum, but - thanks to bsms - there's a way to get the old look and feel back. Go Waaaaaay down to the bottom of the page. On the left, click on the drop down and select (Classic) and voila! Old look. 

Now, to get rid of all the junk on the right has to do with something in Preferences, but I'm preferring the sections over the ads anyday, so I'm leavin' them alone!


----------



## Golden Horse

Yeah well not quite thanks to one person! I also posted how to get the Classic look, but now it won't let me like anything on Classic! Stupid forum updates


----------



## JCnGrace

What is it supposed to do when you put @Someone's name? I got a notification that you mentioned me Golden Horse but I'm not getting the purpose of it. 


I'm liking the changes less and less instead of getting used to them. LOL Tonight besides "LIKE" not working it's going reeeeeeally slow. Have to refresh sometimes just to get the page to show up. I did figure out how to see all the forum categories on one page though so I'm not feeling completely adrift anymore.


----------



## JCnGrace

Just switched to classic and it's like seeing an old friend again.


----------



## SeaBreezy

I confess that I am digging the new layout.

For those of you who can't find the categories, they are in a drop down menu under "Forums" in the top bar. It's less scrolling, so what's not to love?
My favorite new feature is the Active Topics. I like being able to watch each new individual post pop up as I refresh the page.

Also, I think the @Someone feature is a way to tag someone if you want them to read your post. At least that's what I would assume.


----------



## Golden Horse

JCnGrace said:


> What is it supposed to do when you put @*Someone* 's name? I got a notification that you mentioned me Golden Horse but I'm not getting the purpose of it.


It _should_ work, I think, by just alerting you...so if I am read a thread that I think you would be interested in, or one that I think you could add something to the conversation, I can highlight it too you. :wink:


----------



## JCnGrace

See? I'm not smart enough to figure out all that fancy stuff. I belong on a forum for dummies. LOL


----------



## Change

I confess - my degree is in SW Engineering, but at heart I'm a true luddite.


----------



## Cherrij

oooh.. too many confessions... 

I own a horse and keep it in my back yard but barely ride... when I didn't have a horse, or my horse was not started at all, I had to run to every stable and get to ride  
Then again, I got a bit older. 

And other.. I have a masters degree in communications and media, and I work as a woodcut and furniture restaurateur..  Fancy.


----------



## Mulefeather

I'm not digging the forum change either! I switched over to Classic. But I guess I'll grumble my way through trying to navigate the new one just in case...

I confess I'm nervous and excited about Saturday! While I've worked with horses and leased/taken lessons since Buddy died, I haven't owned a horse fully in 5 years, not for lack of wanting to either. I keep waffling and going "Should I just go for a full-size horse that I can also ride when I'm in better shape?" 

Trying to keep reminding myself to quit endlessly worrying about the "best" path and just PICK a path.


----------



## JCnGrace

Good luck Mulefeather. For what it's worth POAs are usually stout enough to carry an adult rider so if you get to the point you can ride again it might be a possibility depending on your particular pony.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I confess that I am having a really hard time resisting the urge to impulse buy right now...

Saddles Tack Horse Supplies - ChickSaddlery.com Western Show Chaps - Full Fringe Rear <>


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

'like' drafty

still no like button :-(


----------



## Change

I like my Like button. It won't work in the new version, so I get frustrated and come back to classic.


----------



## Golden Horse

Change said:


> I like my Like button. It won't work in the new version, so I get frustrated and come back to classic.


Me too


----------



## sarahfromsc

It is weird; when I am on the new version and need to like a post I switch to the classics version and think it looks strange after being on the new!


----------



## JCnGrace

Change said:


> I like my Like button. It won't work in the new version, so I get frustrated and come back to classic.


Me three!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Another confession...

I've about had it with my car. Wasn't the ignition coil. The mechanic now thinks it might be the ignition relay. I'm just done.


----------



## JCnGrace

I confess that I have trouble severing my relationship with a vehicle I like. Hubby and I have had many a squabble during the years when he tells me it's time to trade.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Confession time... I was 2 hours late to feed my horse and took another hour riding him before he got dinner.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Our mechanic (my husband's best friend) wanted us to hang out at his shop until he got done with what he was doing. Trouble is, he shares the shop with his and his dad's used car dealership. His dad has offered several times to work out a payment deal on a "new" vehicle for me. I told hubby that it wouldn't be a good idea to hang out there, as I'd probably end up coming home with a new vehicle. I'm so done with old cars.


----------



## Rain Shadow

I confess I might as well have shot myself in the foot today. I mentioned around my grandfather and my father that I'm going to be truck shopping the end of the year. 

Oh god those two. They have never agreed on as single vehicle. Not in 20 years. My grandfather is a die-hard Ford man, specifically Lincolns. He currently has a 2000 Lincoln Town and Country and a 78' Lincoln Continental Mark V. But on trucks he swears by Chevys. His current truck is a 91' Chevy S-10 standard that he uses to haul hay and somehow that truck does it. 

My Dad is a die-hard Chevy man except with trucks. He currently runs a 78' Chevy Camaro Z28 as his daily driver alongside my 91' Camaro RS. But he swears by Ford trucks. 

Dad is saying that I need a F-250 from the late 90's automatic for sure. 5.4 engine yada yada yada. 

Grandpa is saying only a nutjob thinks I need a 3/4 ton to haul around my 950lb Arab. He says get a Chevy 1/2 ton standard. 

Then they started bickering. Dad says over his dead body am I dragging Kenzie all over the state in a 1/2 ton. Grandpa said that there is no way we can load up a 1/2 ton with my little mare near the Chevys limit. 

Then they started fighting standard vs automatic. Grandpa won't own a truck that's not a standard. Dad won't own one that's not an automatic. 

Somehow they started fighting over 4WD vs 2WD. I finally walked out when Grandpa said a Diesel was the way to go. Dad said only a moron hauls one horse in a diesel. I didn't even realize that option was on the table! 

I'm probably going to die when it actually comes to shopping with these two.


----------



## JCnGrace

Skyseternalangel said:


> Confession time... I was 2 hours late to feed my horse and took another hour riding him before he got dinner.


I bet he was giving you the stink eye!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Rain, I haul my one horse with a diesel. Granted, my one horse outweighs some trailers (Brenderups, to be precise :lol: ), but still...lol

I like an early-90s F-250 with a 390 in it, myself. Not really economical, though. My husband's '05 Ram 2500 turbo diesel gets better fuel mileage than a Ford with a 390. :lol:


----------



## Skyseternalangel

JCnGrace said:


> I bet he was giving you the stink eye!


He was like WHERE HAVE YOU BEEN... oh you brought a friend... oh she brought COOKIES.

All is forgiven. 

He was even magic under saddle :blueunicorn:

Confession.. I let my friend ride my horse without signing a liability waiver... oops..


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

Rain Shadow said:


> I confess I might as well have shot myself in the foot today. I mentioned around my grandfather and my father that I'm going to be truck shopping the end of the year.
> 
> Oh god those two. They have never agreed on as single vehicle. Not in 20 years. My grandfather is a die-hard Ford man, specifically Lincolns. He currently has a 2000 Lincoln Town and Country and a 78' Lincoln Continental Mark V. But on trucks he swears by Chevys. His current truck is a 91' Chevy S-10 standard that he uses to haul hay and somehow that truck does it.
> 
> My Dad is a die-hard Chevy man except with trucks. He currently runs a 78' Chevy Camaro Z28 as his daily driver alongside my 91' Camaro RS. But he swears by Ford trucks.
> 
> Dad is saying that I need a F-250 from the late 90's automatic for sure. 5.4 engine yada yada yada.
> 
> Grandpa is saying only a nutjob thinks I need a 3/4 ton to haul around my 950lb Arab. He says get a Chevy 1/2 ton standard.
> 
> Then they started bickering. Dad says over his dead body am I dragging Kenzie all over the state in a 1/2 ton. Grandpa said that there is no way we can load up a 1/2 ton with my little mare near the Chevys limit.
> 
> Then they started fighting standard vs automatic. Grandpa won't own a truck that's not a standard. Dad won't own one that's not an automatic.
> 
> Somehow they started fighting over 4WD vs 2WD. I finally walked out when Grandpa said a Diesel was the way to go. Dad said only a moron hauls one horse in a diesel. I didn't even realize that option was on the table!
> 
> I'm probably going to die when it actually comes to shopping with these two.


:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## JCnGrace

Rain Shadow said:


> I confess I might as well have shot myself in the foot today. I mentioned around my grandfather and my father that I'm going to be truck shopping the end of the year.
> 
> Oh god those two. They have never agreed on as single vehicle. Not in 20 years. My grandfather is a die-hard Ford man, specifically Lincolns. He currently has a 2000 Lincoln Town and Country and a 78' Lincoln Continental Mark V. But on trucks he swears by Chevys. His current truck is a 91' Chevy S-10 standard that he uses to haul hay and somehow that truck does it.
> 
> My Dad is a die-hard Chevy man except with trucks. He currently runs a 78' Chevy Camaro Z28 as his daily driver alongside my 91' Camaro RS. But he swears by Ford trucks.
> 
> Dad is saying that I need a F-250 from the late 90's automatic for sure. 5.4 engine yada yada yada.
> 
> Grandpa is saying only a nutjob thinks I need a 3/4 ton to haul around my 950lb Arab. He says get a Chevy 1/2 ton standard.
> 
> Then they started bickering. Dad says over his dead body am I dragging Kenzie all over the state in a 1/2 ton. Grandpa said that there is no way we can load up a 1/2 ton with my little mare near the Chevys limit.
> 
> Then they started fighting standard vs automatic. Grandpa won't own a truck that's not a standard. Dad won't own one that's not an automatic.
> 
> Somehow they started fighting over 4WD vs 2WD. I finally walked out when Grandpa said a Diesel was the way to go. Dad said only a moron hauls one horse in a diesel. I didn't even realize that option was on the table!
> 
> I'm probably going to die when it actually comes to shopping with these two.


Learn from this lesson. Shop by yourself!

My input is Chevy 1/2 ton (I'm saying that because you are in Florida where I don't think I've ever seen a hill and you're only hauling 1 horse), automatic transmission, gasoline engine (EVERYTHING is more expensive on a diesel), 4 X 4 your choice depending on what you do and where you go with your truck.


----------



## Rain Shadow

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Rain, I haul my one horse with a diesel. Granted, my one horse outweighs some trailers (Brenderups, to be precise :lol: ), but still...lol
> 
> I like an early-90s F-250 with a 390 in it, myself. Not really economical, though. My husband's '05 Ram 2500 turbo diesel gets better fuel mileage than a Ford with a 390. :lol:


Have you seen the size of Kenzie? She weight tapes at 950lbs. Aires could eat her! 

I'm not super concerned with gas mileage. I'm driving a 91' Camaro RS with a 305 that gets about 15mpg. I use to get 20 but someone *glares at dad* 'fixed' it and now it gets 15. Men I swear. 

I'm not to picky on exactly what I get. I'd like older late 80's -early 2000's.

My must haves are pretty simple. 

I need a back seat. My dog is 110lbs and I take him eveywhere. He simply can't fit in bucket seats and I am going to be driving my niece back and forth to school with it. So back seat is a must. 

It needs to have AC. I live in Florida. I'm from Boston. 

It needs to safetly tow Kenzie and our gear for endurance races. Also if I need to haul a second horse. I want it to be able to. 

I want an automatic. I can drive a standard if I have to but I just don't care for it. But I can probably compromise on this. 

Dad showed me this girl on Craigslist and she's pretty darn close to what I want. Though I'm a bit worried she's underpowered. 

2002 Ford F150 V8 5.4 litre

Though I don't have the money to buy now, I want to sorta keep an eye out and get a feel for prices and what is in my area so I don't get screwed. Heck if the perfect truck comes along at a drop dead perfect price I can probably borrow the money from my grandfather. Assuming its a Chevy of course :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## Rain Shadow

JCnGrace said:


> Learn from this lesson. Shop by yourself!
> 
> My input is Chevy 1/2 ton (I'm saying that because you are in Florida where I don't think I've ever seen a hill and you're only hauling 1 horse), automatic transmission, gasoline engine (EVERYTHING is more expensive on a diesel), 4 X 4 your choice depending on what you do and where you go with your truck.


Knowing my luck the truck I pick out on my own will be a total lemon and they will never let me hear the end of it. Both of them are very experienced with cars. They buy old muscle cars for dirt cheap, fix them and flip them all the time. So they are pretty good at finding the diamonds in the rough. But trucks? Not sure how much I trust them on that. If I wanted to buy a Mustang or another Camaro I'd trust their judgment in a heartbeat 


We have a hill. One. Singular. We call it Thrill Hill. Everyone for a 100 miles around knows Thrill Hill. 

I will be hauling 1 horse 98% of the time but I want to have the power to haul a second if I need to. 

I want a gas engine for sure. The stench of most of the Diesels around here gives me a headache. 

I'm not sure if I want four wheel drive or not. We do have a lot of sugar sand but I've never gotten stuck, not even in my Camaro, but of course that's not hauling a trailer.


----------



## bridgetlozenski

I'm right there with you! I had so much passion for riding last year. I rode every day, & not just an easy ride. We rode hard & accomplished a lot & the best part was that I was actually looking forward to it. This year I'm just really having a hard time finding the passion to even look at my horse apart from just throwing feed at her. I was on the verge of selling my horse & everything. What keeps you all motivated?


----------



## Skyseternalangel

bridgetlozenski said:


> I'm right there with you! I had so much passion for riding last year. I rode every day, & not just an easy ride. We rode hard & accomplished a lot & the best part was that I was actually looking forward to it. This year I'm just really having a hard time finding the passion to even look at my horse apart from just throwing feed at her. I was on the verge of selling my horse & everything. What keeps you all motivated?


I go through this a lot, mainly because I'm being hard on myself or something happens that sends us back to square 2 of 400 forward thinking steps.

My main motivation is my horse. I want him to be confident and happy and capable and healthy of doing anything he wants. I want him to have a healthy topline, healthy feet, and good muscling to support himself and that comes with "work". 

For me to ride... I have days I don't want to. I'm just content to spend time with him, but that doesn't nuture results like "work" does. Plus when I'm actually in the saddle, I am happy and feeling great. Getting there is the issue... 

Lately I have been feeling guilty since my dog isn't well enough to come out to the barn with me... so I'm less inclined to spend lots of time there.

Yesterday (and the date of my confession lol) having my support horse crazy friend come out and re-meet Sky... that was huge motivation and I felt better and he and she both enjoyed themselves too.

Motivation is mind over matter.. finding the thing that unlocks your mind to push you to doing something is the challenge.

For me that is lessons, I ADORE my coach/mentor, but not in a financially stable situation currently to go along with them. Also watching our past riding videos is huge motivation to improve, do better, and celebrate our aha moments.


----------



## Golden Horse

*23*

I confess to feeling old......placing all those chicks this week, takes it out of you, now it is a cold damp day, I vacuumed through the house and my back is killing me...so sitting down again.

AND, just to make me a whimp, as well as old, I knocked my finger on a crate yesterday, and it was really sore again...nearly 3 weeks since I damaged it...does it look bent to you?


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Yes it does look bent, may be broken :/


----------



## JCnGrace

Looks bent to me too!


----------



## Change

Yup. Bent.

My confession for the day: I was lazy. I have two muddy horses who didn't get groomed today. I only raked up and dumped one cartload of manure.

Tomorrow is another day.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

I confess I'm struggling today. Feels like my life is on hold. I've stacked on weight and my efforts at exercising are pathetic. Trying to not eat when everything I prepare has to be designed to put weight on hubby is just. . . a fail :-(
Some other stuff going on too. Feeling inadequate.


----------



## JCnGrace

bridgetlozenski said:


> I'm right there with you! I had so much passion for riding last year. I rode every day, & not just an easy ride. We rode hard & accomplished a lot & the best part was that I was actually looking forward to it. This year I'm just really having a hard time finding the passion to even look at my horse apart from just throwing feed at her. I was on the verge of selling my horse & everything. What keeps you all motivated?


I don't know as I still haven't really found it. I got on 4 of them to make sure they still knew what to do but haven't gotten motivated enough to actually put a bridle and saddle on and take a real ride. 

Sometimes I wonder if I've used up all my riding genes since you couldn't keep me off a horse for the first 40 years or so of my life. Sometimes I think it's because I miss my old guy so much but I know in my head that I've got a handful of horses that could be just as great as he was if I put the time in to make them that way. When I'm being honest I know it's just because I've gotten lazy.:redface:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

My confession is that I give up.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

Kia kaha (be strong) Drafty

We get through these moments, because we are strong independent women (borrowed  )

My confession today is that I have caved in and gone to 'classic' so I can use 'like'
must say its like seeing an old friend 

But I still cant find the photo comp


----------



## Change

I confess that it's the whole lot of you on HF that keep me sane most of the time. 

You are also much of the reason I find the energy to be out with the horses, whether I ride or not.

I love you guys!


----------



## JCnGrace

Change said:


> I confess that it's the whole lot of you on HF that keep me sane most of the time.
> 
> You are also much of the reason I find the energy to be out with the horses, whether I ride or not.
> 
> I love you guys!


Same here, it's pretty awesome to have the support of like minded people.


----------



## Golden Horse

DraftyAiresMum said:


> My confession is that I give up.


That's fine, you can give up, as long as you then get up and start fighting again...I know that life is tough, but you just have to keep getting up every time it knocks you down.

I confess, I am not happy that it is SNOWING, we were out for supper and had to drive home at around 40 mph, along roads that we usually cruise at 60+

Also not happy that cute little Pearl, what a sweetie, was a real lady dog to load today, ended up practically lifting her on the trailer, it did not help my finger any...


----------



## tinyliny

Golden,

did you find out what is wrong with your finger? it does look bent, but doesn't look swollen enough to be broken. is it possible that it was already bent? my fingers are developing arthrits, and I have "Hendron's nodes" causing enlargement of the knuckles and bending. so, I can relate to finger pain, and feeling old and 'lumpy and bumpy'.


----------



## Golden Horse

tinyliny said:


> Golden,
> 
> did you find out what is wrong with your finger? it does look bent, but doesn't look swollen enough to be broken. is it possible that it was already bent? my fingers are developing arthrits, and I have "Hendron's nodes" causing enlargement of the knuckles and bending. so, I can relate to finger pain, and feeling old and 'lumpy and bumpy'.


Not yet, have to see the Doc next week so will get it checked out then. This definitely started when Fergie had her accident, I don't know if I banged it on the trailer, or got it caught in the rope or what, but that was the start.


----------



## Golden Horse

I confess I have turned into that sort of person....

When I saw this comment left on a Youtube video,

"your one of those annoying people that need to correct EVERYTHING﻿"

I HAD to reply

That will be "you're one of those annoying people that need to correct everything, and you're welcome"


----------



## SwissMiss

Golden Horse said:


> I confess I have turned into that sort of person....
> 
> When I saw this comment left on a Youtube video,
> 
> "your one of those annoying people that need to correct EVERYTHING﻿"
> 
> I HAD to reply
> 
> That will be "you're one of those annoying people that need to correct everything, and you're welcome"


 :twisted::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Change

I confess I have to restrain myself from correcting people on this forum for using breaks vs brakes; lunge vs longe; rains or reigns vs reins, etc.

I am proud of that restraint!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Change said:


> I confess I have to restrain myself from correcting people on this forum for using breaks vs brakes; lunge vs longe; rains or reigns vs reins, etc.
> 
> I am proud of that restraint!


It depends on the person. If I know they're younger or very new to horses, I'll usually refrain from correcting them. If it's someone who should know better, or it's a CONSTANT issue, even when they see the correct spelling in other people's posts, I don't hold back. There is NO reason, when the rest of the forum is using the correct form of the word, for someone who is clearly reading those responses (and in some cases QUOTING THEM) to use the incorrect form of the word. :icon_rolleyes:

Also, lunge vs longe vs lounge...that's a cultural thing. Europeans tend to use longe. Americans tend to use lunge.


----------



## Golden Horse

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Also, lunge vs longe vs lounge...that's a cultural thing. Europeans tend to use longe. Americans tend to use lunge.


LOL, see I would say you have that the wrong way around, I don't know about the rest of Europe, but in England we LUNGE, I never ever saw the term longe until we came here, and it still looks plain wrong to me....

Lounging, nope, no, never, only on my sofa
http://www.horseforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Change

I lounge in a chaise or recliner.
I lunge at anything chocolate.
I longe my horse.

Just the way I learned to use those words. :-D


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Okay, maybe I am backward. I've always used "lunge." It wasn't until I came on the forum that I saw "longe" for the first time. :lol:


----------



## JCnGrace

I use lunge even though I know it's not correct just because it looks better and makes more sense. However, I don't lunge or longe my horses so I rarely use it. I just noticed, by the way, that this forum underlines longe for not being spelled right. LOL


----------



## Golden Horse

I confess, that was a bit shocking....I just came back from the Doctor, went to get repeats of my HRT filled, and find out what is wrong with this darn finger...got repeats, finger is bruised and inflamed, but basic issue is arthritis in the joint. Also came home with powerful antibiotics, seems some of the other issues I have been having is an ongoing low grade chest infection, and also got sent to the hospital to have my back x rayed......LOL, so they show that all the lower discs are gone...I knew that...just not sure if any more have collapsed...have to wait to get the experts to read it, seeing as I'm not an expert.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

Oh wow GH, thats a lot going on. I guess that means on-going reliance on pain relief for the arthritis and collapsed discs, but hopefully you will feel a lot better when you get on top of the chest infection. Add plenty of vitamin C to your diet (lemons, oranges, berries and/or supplement)

:hug:


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

I have to bite my tongue, I have to bite my tongue, I have to bite my tongue, another 'new to horses' is buying a thoroughbred   :frustration:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

The right TB can be great for beginners. I've known three who I would call beginner-friendly. We even used one at the Girl Scout horse camp I worked at.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

And when they take them home and little things don't get corrected and become big things?

We see that every week here with less 'hot' horses. I am afraid one day someone is going to be seriously hurt. Sure it can happen to any of us, but those of us with some experience know what we are getting in to.

A ferrari in a garage is a pretty car. Maybe we could drive it round a track with an experienced ferrari driver directing us. But a learner driver out on the road with all that power is asking for trouble.

Sorry, I go on ad nauseum. But is so worries me :sad:


----------



## JCnGrace

Golden Horse said:


> I confess, that was a bit shocking....I just came back from the Doctor, went to get repeats of my HRT filled, and find out what is wrong with this darn finger...got repeats, finger is bruised and inflamed, but basic issue is arthritis in the joint. Also came home with powerful antibiotics, seems some of the other issues I have been having is an ongoing low grade chest infection, and also got sent to the hospital to have my back x rayed......LOL, so they show that all the lower discs are gone...I knew that...just not sure if any more have collapsed...have to wait to get the experts to read it, seeing as I'm not an expert.


Getting old is not for the faint of heart! Just last week hubby accused me of walking like our 90 year old neighbor. I refrained from telling him he's not much better. LOL


----------



## Change

Having multiple degenerated disks in my lower back and at least 3 in the neck - including one herniated - I empathize completely. I'm scared to have them look at the thoracic section; who knows what they might find!! 

I'm pretty sure something I did this weekend tweaked that herniated disk the wrong way. I'm dealing with extreme pain where neck meets shoulder on the left, and shooting pains down my left arm. May have to break down and actually let them do the surgery sooner than planned. :-(


----------



## Golden Horse

ShirtHotTeez said:


> Oh wow GH, thats a lot going on. I guess that means on-going reliance on pain relief for the arthritis and collapsed discs, but hopefully you will feel a lot better when you get on top of the chest infection. Add plenty of vitamin C to your diet (lemons, oranges, berries and/or supplement)
> 
> :hug:


Yup, ongoing pain killers, at least they work, may have to look into some more Back On Track stuff, worked well for my knee, maybe it will help the back as well



ShirtHotTeez said:


> I have to bite my tongue, I have to bite my tongue, I have to bite my tongue, another 'new to horses' is buying a thoroughbred   :frustration:


While agree not a great choice, the odd one is great, we have one at the barn doing kiddies lessons, and my coaches 5 year old is riding her.....the most talented, needs a very capable rider to keep him going



> Getting old is not for the faint of heart! Just last week hubby accused me of walking like our 90 year old neighbor. I refrained from telling him he's not much better. LOL


LOL, I hate that early morning looking like a 90 year old walk........but hey it doesn't hurt to ride :wink:



> Having multiple degenerated disks in my lower back and at least 3 in the neck - including one herniated - I empathize completely. I'm scared to have them look at the thoracic section; who knows what they might find!!
> 
> I'm pretty sure something I did this weekend tweaked that herniated disk the wrong way. I'm dealing with extreme pain where neck meets shoulder on the left, and shooting pains down my left arm. May have to break down and actually let them do the surgery sooner than planned. :sad:



OUCH, deciding to have surgery is such a big one to make your mind up on.....but if the odds are good of being pain free, and getting better mobility then it really has to be thought about.

I really don't know why we needed an x-ray, I know what the issue is, and the pics don't look much different than they did 10 years ago, although I just got to check them quickly, they have to go and be 'read' by an expert, last time I checked L5, L4, discs were totally compacted and L3 was bulging, L2 was a big bulge......I think L3 is now compacted, yeah! 

Oh well, you don't get older without some stuff wearing out, and it really is hitting home that I need to ride as much as I can now...it is never going to magically get better, so gotta make the most of what you have when you have it  

http://www.horseforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## JCnGrace

There's some kind of spine place that advertises on tv about a 2 inch incision and you're out the door in a couple of hours. I'll have to pay attention next time I see it to find out the name of the place. I've wondered if they are legit or quacks. 

I think mine is my sciatic because it goes down into my butt but I've never had any diagnostic work done to know for sure. My new doc says that's next on the list. I went from a dr. who didn't give a crap to one that cares too much and wants to fix every little thing. I already told her no on cholesterol meds because no way am I dealing with the side effects from that stuff. I didn't think the numbers were bad enough to start down that path anyway.


----------



## Golden Horse

I confess I should of known better....

I really did think that the pack of Hemp based protein powder I bought, described as 'berry flavor' may actually taste of berries......WRONG

It tastes of green....and not much else.....tomorrow I may add some frozen blueberries to it, make it REALLY berry flavour...


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

JC, Laser Spine Institute is the one I see ads for all the time.


----------



## JCnGrace

That's it Drafty, THANKS!


----------



## SwissMiss

Change said:


> I lounge in a chaise or recliner.
> I lunge at anything chocolate.
> I longe my horse.
> 
> Just the way I learned to use those words. :-D


lol! Very helpful!!! Thanks!

I am always unsure if it's lunge or longe in English... For me "longe" makes sense, since in German the tool is "Longe" and the verb is "longieren"...


----------



## gypsygirl

I have never ever heard of "longe" only lunge....


----------



## JCnGrace

I confess that I finally gave up trying to get all that old hay that's been trampled into the ground out of the mini's lot and told hubby he was going to have to scrape it with the bucket on his tractor.

Now I can just hear you all saying, "Well you [email protected], why didn't you just go that route to begin with?". LOL To that I admit I make horse keeping harder on myself than it has to be. I do all that I can by hand and when I'm cleaning corrals or the barn I carry it scoop by scoop to the manure pile instead of using a wheelbarrow because it's my form of exercise. The thought of going to a gym makes me shudder.


----------



## JCnGrace

Well after I read that it's not really the gym that makes me shudder it's the thought of anyone seeing me in workout clothes. LOL


----------



## JCnGrace

Nuther Confession:

Some time ago I bought one of those weekly containers for pills. Not because I take that many just because I could never remember if I took them or not so I figured it would help. I still forget. :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## Golden Horse

Mmmmm, read this




JCnGrace said:


> Nuther Confession:
> 
> Some time ago I bought one of those weekly containers for pills. Not because I take that many just because I could never remember if I took them or not so I figured it would help. I still forget. :icon_rolleyes:


Went and checked my pill container, took todays tablets, I suck at it as well



http://www.horseforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Change

I routinely have to double-check to ensure I take my meds. And sometimes I forget to double-check.

Neck/arm are still extremely painful. Didn't go in to work on Monday, although I did manage to work from home for a bit. Tried going in yesterday but ended up leaving around noon. Not even trying to go in today - although I do have my work computer and blackberry if needed. Called the Dr's office and scheduled my surgery for June 6th, and am waiting for a call back about the possibility of an epidural or some other form of pain relief. I have a very high tolerance for pain but this is beyond my threshold!!! :-(

Getting old SUCKS!


----------



## SwissMiss

JCnGrace said:


> Nuther Confession:
> 
> Some time ago I bought one of those weekly containers for pills. Not because I take that many just because I could never remember if I took them or not so I figured it would help. I still forget. :icon_rolleyes:


I have 2 places to put the container so I won't forget to take my meds:
with my toothbrush (works pretty well) or besides the coffee. The latter ensures I am checking there the very first thing in the morning - and many times during the day :wink:


----------



## JCnGrace

SwissMiss said:


> I have 2 places to put the container so I won't forget to take my meds:
> with my toothbrush (works pretty well) or besides the coffee. The latter ensures I am checking there the very first thing in the morning - and many times during the day :wink:


I keep mine right beside the computer because I'm on it in the morning while I'm drinking my coffee and again before I go to bed. I still forget.


----------



## JCnGrace

Change said:


> I routinely have to double-check to ensure I take my meds. And sometimes I forget to double-check.
> 
> Neck/arm are still extremely painful. Didn't go in to work on Monday, although I did manage to work from home for a bit. Tried going in yesterday but ended up leaving around noon. Not even trying to go in today - although I do have my work computer and blackberry if needed. Called the Dr's office and scheduled my surgery for June 6th, and am waiting for a call back about the possibility of an epidural or some other form of pain relief. I have a very high tolerance for pain but this is beyond my threshold!!! :-(
> 
> Getting old SUCKS!


I sure hope you get relief soon it's no fun at all to be in that much pain.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I confess that after our well pump got replaced yesterday morning, I could have (and SHOULD have) gone to the barn and played with the boy. But I didn't. I stayed home, lazed around, and watched TV all day until DH got home at 4:30pm. I am ashamed. :frown::hide::beatup::falloff:


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I'm so exhausted I confess I slept directly in my riding clothes last night. By some miracle I managed to take my boots off before passing out

:|


----------



## Mulefeather

I confess I'm trying to do too much lately. I feel like ever since I've been on my ADHD meds, the mental fog has cleared and I feel like I can take on the world! The problem comes when I actually...try to take on the world  

I've taught myself to knit, getting back into sewing, doing more art including painting (badly, of course- I'm a beginner) and about half a dozen other things. I've also somehow decided I'm going to get my A+ certification later this year because heck, why not!!


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I confess that after our well pump got replaced yesterday morning, I could have (and SHOULD have) gone to the barn and played with the boy. But I didn't. I stayed home, lazed around, and watched TV all day until DH got home at 4:30pm. I am ashamed. :frown::hide::beatup::falloff:


Ease up on yourself. Sometimes you just need days like that.


----------



## gypsygirl

It's raining and 30mph winds out and I haven't even stepped outside today ! Good excuse to cuddle the baby all day


----------



## Golden Horse

OK, experiment again, my *like* button is wonky on Classic mode as well, I just liked Mulefeathers post, but it did not register......however when I did that to Drafty earlier, it was showing up once I replied, lets see......

ETA Nope, didn't work

ETA again, still playing

ETA Well that worked

I CONFESS I'M CONFUSED

On and I confess, I added berries to my hemp protein shake this morning, didn't help much, and using the full amount of powder made it gritty. I was at the store so bought some bananas, going to try that tomorrow.


----------



## JCnGrace

Well Golden Horse I was going to like your post until I read you were going to put BANANAS in your shake. Gag, cough, sputter, puke! I can remember a time I actually liked bananas and then one day I just didn't. Not only bananas themselves but the smell of them, anything banana flavored, even banana bread. No reason, I didn't eat so many I made myself sick, didn't get ahold of a bad one or any other reason that I know of.

By the way, the likes aren't showing up when you first hit the like button but if you refresh the page or leave it and then come back it will show up.


----------



## JCnGrace

Have any of you ever discovered that Lady Luck was smiling down on you even though you didn't think so at the time?

Almost 16 years ago....

We interrupt this post for a special service announcement. If it has been raining all day where you live, DO NOT walk out onto your sidewalk barefoot. The earthworms are trying to keep from drowning by moving to higher ground and it's a pretty gross feeling when you step on one. We now return you to the original subject of this post.

As I was saying, 16 years ago I was horse shopping for a friend. Came across this mare and foal at a farm that I REALLY wanted. Not for sale but they had another mare & foal for sale. Thus I came to own Freckles & Thunder and as it turned out I couldn't have asked for any 2 better horses. I drove by that farm today and they still have that mare & colt I wanted (mares were about the same age, the 2 colts were half brothers out of the same foal crop). That mare is so sway backed her butt just about touches her withers and that then colt looks like his back is starting to sag. At 21 Freckles still looks as good as she did at 5 years old and although Thunder got a little chunky after he was gelded I still think he's a handsome guy. The best part is their A+ personalities though.


----------



## JCnGrace

That friggin' worm is playing psychological warfare! Wiped my foot on a very soggy outdoor mat before coming in, foot still felt slimy. Went and sat on the edge of the tub and scrubbed my foot with soap and water, foot still feels slimy. It will probably keep me awake all night. LOL


----------



## Golden Horse

JCnGrace said:


> That friggin' worm is playing psychological warfare! Wiped my foot on a very soggy outdoor mat before coming in, foot still felt slimy. Went and sat on the edge of the tub and scrubbed my foot with soap and water, foot still feels slimy. It will probably keep me awake all night. LOL


Yuck yuck yucky......


----------



## Golden Horse

JCnGrace said:


> Well Golden Horse I was going to like your post until I read you were going to put BANANAS in your shake.


Funny though I am not that keen on bananas as such, but they do improve a shake.

Today I had the powder, cup of coconut milk, handful of ice cubes and 1/2 a banana and it was good...so that will be breakfast for a while I guess.

I confess this has be puzzled......I'm used to getting older, the fact that joints tend to hurt etc you get used to it, wrists, shoulders, knees, hips, back....but this finger thing just got weird.

So my poor bent finger, arthritis, even though it never hurt before the accident...OK, I'll take your word for it. This morning I'm working away thinking "Mmmmmm now that finger feels more like the arthritis I am used to, rather than the pain I have been having, until I think about it and check, Ahhh, different finger, and different joint....are they ganging up on me? Never had issues with my hands before....


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I confess that I'm losing it. Waking up with headaches, ridiculously irritable (I usually let little things go, but I've been getting snippy with people at work and yesterday I actually called a business to complain about an employee...which is something I *rarely* do), not sleeping well at all (tiniest sound or movement brings me wide awake...last night it was rain, wind, the cats rearranging themselves on the bed), hungry CONSTANTLY, no energy (less than usual), and I've gained ten pounds, even though everyone still says I look like I'm losing. I'm also having trouble remembering words (I've always had this problem, as my brain tends to go faster than I speak and I lose track of what I was saying or can't figure out what word I'm trying to use, but it's much worse lately). I got winded and fatigued going up the stairs at work yesterday. That hasn't happened to me in MONTHS. I'm also late for "that time," which doesn't necessarily mean anything...but then again... :shock:


----------



## Golden Horse

I'm sorry Drafty, you won't want to hear this, but your insane hours, and work schedule it's no wonder you have all those symptoms..sounds like classic work pressure to me....

you NEED more you time for the good of your health, before your body and mind simply break, rather than cracking. How do I know? because I went through it, and in the end it really broke me, and it wasn't pretty


----------



## SwissMiss

Drafty, I think you should take a test...
Even before I reached the end of your post I was already thinking "this sounds like me when..."


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

@Golden Horse, my staff has gotten better about actually letting me enjoy my days off, which is nice. I've also been delegating more stuff to my assistant manager, now that we're back on the same page. My job itself isn't that difficult. It's just my owner running me ragged. He expects me to jump and do whatever he needs me to do when he calls, regardless of what I was in the middle of. I know tomorrow is going to be hell because he's gonna be here, but I still have to run the desk like normal. I always hate days like that.

@SwissMiss, last time I was pregnant was twelve years ago and my pregnancy was so ridiculously easy that I don't remember much of it. :lol: 

None of this is helped by the fact that we're trying to get ready to buy a house. My husband was given poor advice by our lender, so now we've been set back a little. Wish my sister (who has been in the lending business for 20 years) would be more willing to help us do what we need to do, but she doesn't want to get involved (that whole family-helping-family and it backfiring thing). Plus our landlord showed up on Saturday and wants a whole bunch of stuff done on the house and we have to be available when he has people come to work on it. We're signing a six-month lease and during our six months, he's getting it ready to rent to "serious" renters. This means all the crap that we've been dealing with for the last year and a half that hasn't been fixed is FINALLY going to be fixed. :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## Rain Shadow

Anyone need a laugh?

Half asleep me at 3am gets up to get a drink. Pad into the kitchen, I don't bother to put on the light. So of course one of the dogs decided to pee in the house. I slipped in it and ended up landing right in the puddle.


----------



## karliejaye

I confess I JUST now found this confession board and have been skimming it...at work (shhhhh).

I also confess Chief was being a brat the other day so I gave both carrots to Cruiser.


----------



## gypsygirl

Rain Shadow said:


> Anyone need a laugh?
> 
> Half asleep me at 3am gets up to get a drink. Pad into the kitchen, I don't bother to put on the light. So of course one of the dogs decided to pee in the house. I slipped in it and ended up landing right in the puddle.


Lol surprise !!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

karliejaye said:


> I confess I JUST now found this confession board and have been skimming it...at work (shhhhh).
> 
> I also confess Chief was being a brat the other day so I gave both carrots to Cruiser.


Bad Chief! Lol. I'd do the same thing, TBH. Heck, I have done the same thing with the dogs. One of them was being a butt, so the other got both treats. :lol:


----------



## gypsygirl

I just made a yummy dinner and my dog stole it while I was feeding the baby ! Poor pooch has been feeling a little neglected !


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Gypsy, one of my cats just begged half my chicken pot pie off me. He LOVES people food. His favorites are marshmallows and Red Vines.


----------



## Change

@Drafty - my dog loves red vines! LOL
@JCnGrace - when you have earthworms, go fishing! (but not with your toes!) ;-)

I confess that as I grow older I appreciate more and more that I live now in these times. How the heck did anyone manage to grow old before the miracle of modern chemistry!


----------



## JCnGrace

While my dog will not steal food off my plate, even if it's within his reach, I confess he does think he has to eat at the same time as we do and he gets people food mixed into his kibble. Usually what we're having but if it's something he doesn't like then I actually fix him something else. He's not spoiled....much. LOL 

And for the starved and abused dog he was when he showed up here, he sure is a picky eater! By the time he gets to the end of a bag of dry dog food, he's over it and I have to buy him a different kind each time. He hates gravy of any type. Loves baked potatoes but hates mashed or fries. Does not like bacon grease poured over his food (which was a favorite of every other dog I've ever had). He will eat a few green beans if I chop them up small enough but hates peas. Doesn't like spaghetti with a tomato & hamburger type sauce if you put it in his bowl but will eat any left over off your plate. Hates fried eggs, loves scrambled. Does not like popcorn or chips unless it's Cheetos And he has a sweet tooth as long as my husbands.


----------



## JCnGrace

Oh and he will not go near his bowl if you try to sneak in a can of wet dog food. And you can't even say "dog food" while he's eating or he will stop.:icon_rolleyes:


----------



## Change

Our now blind dog, Smoke, will eat pretty much anything Son and I do, although he draws the line at Fritos (unless they have chili on top) and potato chips. He loves anything considered left-overs, even if full of red-chili pepper and/or jalapenos. Son and I love our food hot and spicy, and so does Smoke! He loves red vines, will spit jelly beans out until you threaten to pick it up/take it away, then he'll grab it up and gnaw on it.  Silly dog doesn't know he's a dog most of the time.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

My dogs will eat pretty much anything. Abby is a little pickier and doesn't like fruit (except bananas). She's funny because you'll hand her something and she'll take it gently in her mouth, move a few feet away, then drop it on the floor and lick and sniff it until she decides if it's any good or not. :icon_rolleyes:

Cosmo is the pickier of the two male cats. He doesn't like much people food if it's cooked. He'll eat just about any kind of meat raw, though. Jasper will eat anything you give him. His favorite technique to get food is to lay there all innocent, then slowly reach out a paw and *boop* your food...because he knows that if he touches it, we won't eat it. Annabelle, the baby, is super picky and won't touch most people food.

My mom's little dog is a riot. She LOVES vegetables of just about any kind. Her favorites are radishes, lettuce, and bell peppers. She'll do just about anything for a radish, though.


----------



## karliejaye

Our cat, Moose, likes people food if it's meat. Otherwise he is terrified of it. I sometimes try to give him a small piece of veggie, fruit, or cheese and he backs up like it will eat him...funny cat. He also will only eat one type of cat food, but it has to be misted down first or he regurgitates it. And he doesn't like any cat treats I have tried to get him to eat, but LOVES this hairball treatment paste I found. He is such a weirdo.


----------



## Change

Years ago, my Mom and I made a road trip from Seattle, WA to Phoenix, AZ. While in Seattle, we bought these two paint-can sized cans of oysters. What we didn't know, until we arrived home in AZ, is that you really shouldn't leave cans (of any size) of oysters in the sun - said oysters will... ripen.

So - Mom dropped a stinky, smelly, ripe oyster in the cat's bowl. Scat (the discerning cat) very gingerly picked it up, walked to the door and mewled to be let out. When we opened the door, he gingerly carried that oyster to a patch of dirt, dug a hole, and buried it. After giving Mom a cat-glare (cat owners are familiar), he marched past us and right back into the house.

He didn't speak to my Mom for at least a week.


----------



## JCnGrace

I let a mosquito in. I hope it finds a spider web before it finds me. LOL


----------



## Golden Horse

Uh Oh, in my house the odds would be good, I leave organic hanging fly traps.... either that or Achmed might eat it, he likes eating things that fly..


----------



## Change

I'll admit that one of the things I miss most about living in Okinawa was the house geckos. Little chirping lizards that lived on the walls and ate pesky biting insects. 

They drove my cats crazy! LOL


----------



## JCnGrace

We get some kind of little lizards here. I don't know what they are but they can have blue tails. I think they can also let loose of their tails because one of the cats was playing with one and all the sudden there was just a flopping tail. That tail wiggled for a couple of hours after it detached. It was freaking me out. I'd think it was finally done and then I'd touch it with the pooper scooper and it would start wiggling again. Doesn't take much to amuse me. LOL


----------



## Change

Sounds like you have blue skinks running around - them're fast little ******s! 

We have a lot of lizards here, but they tend to stay outdoors. The geckos in Okinawa were tiny, the largest perhaps 3", but boy were they good at eating mosquitos. And they made the cutest little chirping sounds!


----------



## JCnGrace

Yes, they are fast and yes they're outside not in the house, thank goodness. I've got enough unwelcome critters living in the house the way it is. 

I can sweep up the spiders one day, take the canister and dump it in the trash can that is in the DETACHED garage, and by the next day new ones or maybe the same ones have new webs built. Wasps and moths love to fly through the door the second it's opened. Grossest of all are the wood roaches that come in from outside. I don't care that they don't breed and multiply inside the house they still look like cockroaches and I don't want them in here! Unfortunately the exterminator I consulted said there's nothing to do about them.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

It's 1am and even though I haven't slept much in two days, I'm wide awake. Cramps suck and I'm freaking starving (feel like I haven't eaten all day...it's only been a couple of hours).


----------



## JCnGrace

Take a bath Drafty, it will ease the cramps and help you relax.


----------



## Golden Horse

I confess this getting older REALLY is not for whimps, just got the results of my latest back X-rays not looking pretty, 2 discs pretty much gone, 3rd on it's way out. None of that was a surprise, it has taken 10 years for number 3 to go from bulging to collapse. The arthritis in the tranverse processes...(I think that is what he said) is new...

Gotta love my Doctor though, restricted activities, Ironing (







:rofl:: I only iron for show weekends) doing dishes, and vacuuming....allowed activities, riding :vs-king: - but try not to fall off, walking, resting!!!

Basically, don't take aggressive pain killers, don't try and push through the pain, rest when you need to, do things when you can.....OK I say, while mentally packing kick butt painkillers for next show.


----------



## JCnGrace

Maybe you can get your back fixed the same time Change does and then you two can convalesce together.


----------



## JCnGrace

I confess that every time I send hubby to the store with a list I'm aggravated when he gets home. You would think after 23 years I would get used to him not being able to comprehend that list. Today he came home with 3, 3 pack boxes of bacon. Good thing we both like bacon! LOL His list said - Dac bacon-3 pack. I added the 3 pack because the last time I had him get bacon I just put Dac bacon and he came home with a different kind and it was like 5 lbs all in one package and already frozen. We ate bacon sandwiches, bacon & eggs, bacon & pancakes for days that time.:icon_rolleyes:


----------



## Golden Horse




----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I confess that I'm hating my car. The fuel pump went out. That's another $75-100 we don't have. And now my family is giving me crap about wanting to sell my car and get something nicer. I can't win.


----------



## Golden Horse

I confess, I'm a little angry right now, either at myself for not being able to find it, or the Forum for having taken it down, so WHERE IS THE NEW FORUM FEEDBACK THREAD

I can't find it no matter how I look, and I wanted to complain about something, now it is entirely possible that I am just not seeing it, help me out people, but if no one can find it I feel a thread about missing feedback thread coming on


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Golden Horse said:


> I confess, I'm a little angry right now, either at myself for not being able to find it, or the Forum for having taken it down, so WHERE IS THE NEW FORUM FEEDBACK THREAD
> 
> I can't find it no matter how I look, and I wanted to complain about something, now it is entirely possible that I am just not seeing it, help me out people, but if no one can find it I feel a thread about missing feedback thread coming on


It's taken down, the link told me I wasn't allowed to be in that area.


----------



## Golden Horse

Yes, I just found where it used to be..


----------



## jenkat86

...so why did they take it down? Do they not want to hear from us anymore?


----------



## Golden Horse

jenkat86 said:


> ...so why did they take it down? Do they not want to hear from us anymore?


I started a new thread to ask that very thing..

I confess that I should be feeling good today, had a great ride yesterday, turns out I can still ride, just had to roll back to lots of transitions and focusing on doing it right, rather than just doing it......But instead I am snarky, had a bad night last night so I'm tired. ALso at my Docs visit yesterday he convinced me that going onto anti anxiety meds again would be beneficial, I have asked for them before, but never been offered them straight up....going to try and see if it stops me wanting to murder my family, and help me actually move forward with some stuff


----------



## Rain Shadow

I confess I was humbled a lot this weekend. 

I started out riding English on Ty. But when I outgrew my English saddle at about 10, I went to western since that was the saddle I found that fit Ty. I haven't ridden English since, except for jumping on friend's horses for a few minutes. Well I got Kenzie an english saddle because it fits her and OMG I feel like a newb again. 

I'm struggling to find my stirrups. I kept getting left behind at her rapid bouncy trot. I accidentally caught her in the mouth twice during trot/canter transitions. My friends thought it was hilarious. I'm usually the best rider in our group, but I actually had to ask for help to get my stirrup when I lost it. 

Its so humbling. But I know I'm going to be a better rider for this.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

Sorry to hear you are going through such a rough time GH. There is nothing like pain to make a person snarky. Hope you get to a comfy zone soon.

That thread for feedback was not supposed to be for us. I got a reprimand for posting, so I told them it was readily available to us and I hadn't actually hacked in to it and now they have moved it, presumably to where it is supposed to be. Just part of their site issues I guess.


----------



## Rain Shadow

I confess Trixie is driving me insane with trying to keep weight on her. I hate hard keepers! 

Put her back into work the past month and she's dropping weight like crazy even with my shoveling food into her. She's been dewormed, teeth, and is on high quality senior feed fed at the higher amounts, has hay in front of her 24/7 and she is still struggling. Misty on the hand is getting fat just looking at Trixie's food. *sigh*


----------



## Skyseternalangel

ShirtHotTeez said:


> Sorry to hear you are going through such a rough time GH. There is nothing like pain to make a person snarky. Hope you get to a comfy zone soon.
> 
> That thread for feedback was not supposed to be for us. *I got a reprimand for posting*, so I told them it was readily available to us and I hadn't actually hacked in to it and now they have moved it, presumably to where it is supposed to be. Just part of their site issues I guess.


What??

It went from locked (viewable) to open to comments by the admin himself......


----------



## JCnGrace

jenkat86 said:


> ...so why did they take it down? Do they not want to hear from us anymore?


That would be my guess.


----------



## JCnGrace

Rain Shadow said:


> I confess I was humbled a lot this weekend.
> 
> I started out riding English on Ty. But when I outgrew my English saddle at about 10, I went to western since that was the saddle I found that fit Ty. I haven't ridden English since, except for jumping on friend's horses for a few minutes. Well I got Kenzie an english saddle because it fits her and OMG I feel like a newb again.
> 
> I'm struggling to find my stirrups. I kept getting left behind at her rapid bouncy trot. I accidentally caught her in the mouth twice during trot/canter transitions. My friends thought it was hilarious. I'm usually the best rider in our group, but I actually had to ask for help to get my stirrup when I lost it.
> 
> Its so humbling. *But I know I'm going to be a better rider for this*.


It's great that you have this attitude and you're right. For too many years I didn't have to struggle, I rode my old guy and we were like a well oiled machine and I got spoiled. Now, I'm not near as good of a rider as I was when I'd jump on anything with 4 legs.


----------



## Change

I confess I'm right there with you, @Golden Horse! I believe in better living through modern pharma! 

My neck/shoulder pain has gradually reduced from coat-hanger wire with .5 joules shooting down my arm to arrow in my back and dull .1 joule arm pain. I think I've figured out the right combination of pills. My Lyrica (for neuropathy) in the AM with 2 Aleve. A lunchtime snack of Skelaxin. Evening Lyrica with 2 more Aleve, and florazipam and Skelaxin at bedtime. 

And since the doctor also gave me valium for stress issues, I take those as needed - usually when some Engineer does something that should earn him a medieval torture chamber death - or when I start thinking about paying bills.


----------



## Change

@Rain Shadow - a quick way to improve your English riding? Ride bareback for a day.


----------



## JCnGrace

Rain Shadow said:


> I confess Trixie is driving me insane with trying to keep weight on her. I hate hard keepers!
> 
> Put her back into work the past month and she's dropping weight like crazy even with my shoveling food into her. She's been dewormed, teeth, and is on high quality senior feed fed at the higher amounts, has hay in front of her 24/7 and she is still struggling. Misty on the hand is getting fat just looking at Trixie's food. *sigh*


How old is Trixie and does she have any ongoing health issues like arthritis?

The reason I ask is because when JC hit his late teen years he became so hard to keep weight on that I semi-retired him. Still did short rides around here with him but his days of going on extended trail rides was over. Then I had a mare that I'd had on DC-Y (herbal pain and inflammation relief) euthed and decided to just use up I had left on JC. Well he started to pick up weight and keep it on and of course at first I didn't attribute it to the DC-Y. Used it all and the weight started coming off again so I ordered more and put him back on it and the weight came back so I kept him on it for the rest of his life. My guess is (keep in mind this is just my observations and not scientific) that he had just enough old age stiffness (he was never visibly lame) that it made him uncomfortable and he either worried weight off or it kept him from moving around the pasture as much as he should to find the best grass, maybe a little of both. 

You might want to give it a try if you know the mare has some issues and see if it helps. I ordered mine from United Vet because they didn't charge shipping for MVP products but I ordered the 15 lb bucket at a time so it was a good savings for me. Valley Vet also carries it. I also liked it better than Bute-less because I thought it packed a little more umph.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I confess I have really bad luck


----------



## Rain Shadow

JCnGrace said:


> It's great that you have this attitude and you're right. For too many years I didn't have to struggle, I rode my old guy and we were like a well oiled machine and I got spoiled. Now, I'm not near as good of a rider as I was when I'd jump on anything with 4 legs.


That is an issue I've struggled with my entire life. I had Ty for so many years and he never spooked or did anything dumb. We knew each other so well he could pretty much read my mind and there was nothing I wouldn't do on his back. 

With him gone and me riding other horses I realized I wasn't half the rider I thought I was. So humbling. 

I've also realized I was in a rut too. Same trails. Same horse. Same saddle. No spooks or anything really crazy except her being barn sour. 

All of the sudden I'm doing something new and I'm freaking out. I also knew my western saddle wasn't a great fit, but wow does she feel so much better in the english. Holy shoulder movement!

I was also a bit nervous riding her english. Once I realized I wasn't as secure I was sorta expecting to come off and Kenzie was like "Mom why are you scared? Oh a bush rustled, it must be the monster Mom is scared of. Better teleport sideways." I rode more spooks in a mile then I have since January on her. But once I relaxed, I had my fearless Kenzie back.


----------



## Rain Shadow

JCnGrace said:


> How old is Trixie and does she have any ongoing health issues like arthritis?
> 
> The reason I ask is because when JC hit his late teen years he became so hard to keep weight on that I semi-retired him. Still did short rides around here with him but his days of going on extended trail rides was over. Then I had a mare that I'd had on DC-Y (herbal pain and inflammation relief) euthed and decided to just use up I had left on JC. Well he started to pick up weight and keep it on and of course at first I didn't attribute it to the DC-Y. Used it all and the weight started coming off again so I ordered more and put him back on it and the weight came back so I kept him on it for the rest of his life. My guess is (keep in mind this is just my observations and not scientific) that he had just enough old age stiffness (he was never visibly lame) that it made him uncomfortable and he either worried weight off or it kept him from moving around the pasture as much as he should to find the best grass, maybe a little of both.
> 
> You might want to give it a try if you know the mare has some issues and see if it helps. I ordered mine from United Vet because they didn't charge shipping for MVP products but I ordered the 15 lb bucket at a time so it was a good savings for me. Valley Vet also carries it. I also liked it better than Bute-less because I thought it packed a little more umph.



She's 17. Her left hind leg is stiff, but I haven't had it X-rayed. She did fail a flex text but I'm of the belief that depending on the vet most horses will fail one depending on how its done. 

Hmmm I could see that. Now that's she's in work its bothering the leg. She tends to hang around the gate a lot too instead of wandering between the hay bales like she should. She's out with Misty and Kenzie, neither are bullies and wouldn't care if she stuck her nose in their grain bucket with them so I know she's not getting chased off. But there are two rounds out there for the three of them to share. The bullies are in another pasture. 

I think I'll try some. Thanks!


----------



## JCnGrace

Skyseternalangel said:


> I confess I have really bad luck


Well I can't like that you have bad luck but I can share it with you because I'm not a lucky person either. I do find an acorn every once in a great while though so when I do it makes it that much sweeter. My hubby is a lucky person but it's so old hat to him he doesn't even think about it.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

JCnGrace said:


> Well I can't like that you have bad luck but I can share it with you because I'm not a lucky person either. I do find an acorn every once in a great while though so when I do it makes it that much sweeter. My hubby is a lucky person but it's so old hat to him he doesn't even think about it.


Yeah, @evilamc knows allllllllllll about it


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Rain Shadow said:


> I confess I was humbled a lot this weekend.
> 
> I started out riding English on Ty. But when I outgrew my English saddle at about 10, I went to western since that was the saddle I found that fit Ty. I haven't ridden English since, except for jumping on friend's horses for a few minutes. Well I got Kenzie an english saddle because it fits her and OMG I feel like a newb again.
> 
> I'm struggling to find my stirrups. I kept getting left behind at her rapid bouncy trot. I accidentally caught her in the mouth twice during trot/canter transitions. My friends thought it was hilarious. I'm usually the best rider in our group, but I actually had to ask for help to get my stirrup when I lost it.
> 
> Its so humbling. But I know I'm going to be a better rider for this.


First (and only) time I rode in an English saddle, I felt the same way. I've always had a decent seat. Even without real lessons or even a lot of ride time, I have been told by multiple people (usually with no little amount of surprise in their voice) that I have a good, independent seat.

Then, we threw my Stubben Siegfried on my friend's little Arab mare to try it out. I hopped up (she was literally all of 13.3hh) and she took off at a rough, bouncy trot the second my off-side leg had cleared the saddle. Somehow got my butt on the saddle...and came right back off. :lol: Most embarrassing moment of my life, as about half the barn was watching and my friend had been bragging about what a good rider I was.  :lol:



Skyseternalangel said:


> I confess I have really bad luck


Right there with ya, sista! Fuel pump went out on our car.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Right there with ya, sista! Fuel pump went out on our car.


Let's vent, friend!

This past year I:
lost my best friend as her mother forced her to transfer out of state
went days in a row multiple times without eating
had my car towed for parking in a place someone didn't like
had four vet scares with Lucas
got bucked off of Sky (though let's be honest, I laughed the entire time)
had someone back into me yet I'm the one being blamed and charged
had a sudden flat tire and had to drive my car on its wheel cause I can't afford a tow
was sick with food poisoning, bronchitis, and may have asthma again despite being asthma-free since mid teens and possible pneumonia but I haven't had the chance nor money to get checked via x-ray
lived in a room with laundry piled up everywhere because I couldn't afford soap
Went days without showering because I couldn't afford shampoo
been lied to regarding care of my dog while I was away at a conference
ran out of gas in the middle of nowhere at night
lost 90% of my notes for no valid reason so lot easy points
ostracized by the majority of my college friends
barely talk with my parents
almost couldn't swing school this current semester and this upcoming semester because my cosigner backed out
lost all of my part time jobs at no fault of my own
have had phone issues since last december, recently without a working phone for 3 weeks now
own zero bras, they disintegrated or walked off
ran out of tender at my school so had to buy essentials with own money
virus on computer who is on its last leg
the government destroyed my passport on accident
I've spent every holiday alone, including xmas last year
I was harassed by an ex who threatened suicide
I almost gave up riding.
Oh and my fuel injector needs to be replaced, quoted $800 as well as all 4 of my tires (but since yesterday's flat now it is only 3 tires)


There's more but I can't think of any atm, but the one thing that made this year magic was Sky's first horse show. Everything leading up to that point was worth it. Now I'm just focusing on my next lesson which is friday at 11am. Cannot wait.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

We're talking since the beginning of 2015, right?

Let's see...

-Got thrown into running a hotel with one year of hotel experience and have had to deal with NOTHING but employee issue after employee issue
-Have been arrested for no reason and spent a night in jail
-Had my car impounded twice to the tune of $500-900 each time
-Had to reinstate my driver's license and/or license plates three times, each time costing $50
-All the recent repairs to my car (would be a lot more expensive if our mechanic wasn't my husband's best friend)
-My husband's truck repairs (brake work ended up costing over $400, new tires which we got lucky on and were $250 for the set, and then a rim cracked, so it's been sitting since November)
-Husband lost his job for a BS reason, then was unemployed for three months
-I've got one friend (my best friend), who I never see anymore because I'm always working (98.34 hours on my last check, but that's not including all the errand-running, going to the bank, or phone calls/texts I get after my shift ends)
-I haven't seen my horse more than once a month all year...heck, sometimes I don't even get to see him once a month 'cuz my BO comes to the hotel to pick up my board check
-Have only seen my son twice in the last year
-Have been without hot water or a way to cook (other than the microwave) since last January or February because we ran out of propane and haven't been able to afford to get more
-Were without water, period, from January of this year until last week, as our well pump went out and our landlord sucks at getting things fixed 
-My wedding in October was magical and I love my husband more each day, but there are those times when he can be VERY passive aggressive (learned it from his mom, who is a master) and I just want to throttle him. 
-I am constantly having to deal with my parents' passive aggressive digs about finances (it's tiring after a while)
-We're trying to get ready to buy a house and every time we take a step forward, we get shoved ten steps back

Like you, there's probably more, but I can't think of it.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

DraftyAiresMum said:


> We're talking since the beginning of 2015, right?
> 
> Let's see...
> 
> -Got thrown into running a hotel with one year of hotel experience and have had to deal with NOTHING but employee issue after employee issue
> -Have been arrested for no reason and spent a night in jail
> -Had my car impounded twice to the tune of $500-900 each time
> -Had to reinstate my driver's license and/or license plates three times, each time costing $50
> -All the recent repairs to my car (would be a lot more expensive if our mechanic wasn't my husband's best friend)
> -My husband's truck repairs (brake work ended up costing over $400, new tires which we got lucky on and were $250 for the set, and then a rim cracked, so it's been sitting since November)
> -Husband lost his job for a BS reason, then was unemployed for three months
> -I've got one friend (my best friend), who I never see anymore because I'm always working (98.34 hours on my last check, but that's not including all the errand-running, going to the bank, or phone calls/texts I get after my shift ends)
> -I haven't seen my horse more than once a month all year...heck, sometimes I don't even get to see him once a month 'cuz my BO comes to the hotel to pick up my board check
> -Have only seen my son twice in the last year
> -Have been without hot water or a way to cook (other than the microwave) since last January or February because we ran out of propane and haven't been able to afford to get more
> -Were without water, period, from January of this year until last week, as our well pump went out and our landlord sucks at getting things fixed
> -My wedding in October was magical and I love my husband more each day, but there are those times when he can be VERY passive aggressive (learned it from his mom, who is a master) and I just want to throttle him.
> -I am constantly having to deal with my parents' passive aggressive digs about finances (it's tiring after a while)
> -We're trying to get ready to buy a house and every time we take a step forward, we get shoved ten steps back
> 
> Like you, there's probably more, but I can't think of it.


I don't know about you but I feel much better and feel stronger as a person knowing I dealt with all of that bad luck yet I'm still hanging in there.

I really do hope that your car gets itself in order so you can get to the barn!!!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Me too!! I was all ready and excited to go to the barn yesterday. Was even going to ride. :shock: Then Tim came over, checked the car out, and the fuel pump is bad. So, I was stuck at home all day doing absolutely nothing because the barn is a 7+ mile walk from my house. 

It also sucks because I have things I need to do for work and I can't, because I have no transportation. Oh, I could ask my parents to borrow a car, but then I'd have to hear my mom complain and worry because we don't have a backup vehicle.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

That just sounds like a tight spot to be in, I've been there before when I hurt my hand and couldn't/wasn't able to drive myself (or write) at all


----------



## JCnGrace

Rain Shadow said:


> She's 17. Her left hind leg is stiff, but I haven't had it X-rayed. She did fail a flex text but I'm of the belief that depending on the vet most horses will fail one depending on how its done.
> 
> Hmmm I could see that. Now that's she's in work its bothering the leg. She tends to hang around the gate a lot too instead of wandering between the hay bales like she should. She's out with Misty and Kenzie, neither are bullies and wouldn't care if she stuck her nose in their grain bucket with them so I know she's not getting chased off. But there are two rounds out there for the three of them to share. The bullies are in another pasture.
> 
> I think I'll try some. Thanks!


Let me know how it works out.


----------



## JCnGrace

Sky & Drafty, you guys almost make me glad that I'm old and beyond the drama and financial stress years. I still remember them though and even with the struggles they were good ones.


----------



## JCnGrace

I confess that our internet wasn't working all day and missing my morning fix of The Horse Forum about drove me batty.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I confess I have given up trying to get straight As and it shows...


----------



## JCnGrace

Skyseternalangel said:


> I confess I have given up trying to get straight As and it shows...


You need to get back to trying!


----------



## Rain Shadow

I confess I think I flunked my job interview. I applied for a job at a private ranch.

I got called in to see how I handled mucking stalls, feeding, and handling. I'm pretty sure I did great on that part. 

Then came the riding portion. I'll be riding these horses daily to keep them tuned up for their owner. I was asked to use my own horse, I guess out of fear that I couldn't handle the ranch's horses. 

The woman didn't give me any directions what to do. So I walked, trotted circles and figure eights, switched speeds, backed up. I honestly had no idea what I should be showing her. 

Finally she asked to see me to canter and the arena is way to small to really canter. Kenzie would canter maybe two strides before I had to slow her to keep from hitting the fence. I did the best I could but it was really bad. 

So now I've got myself convinced I totally failed the interview because of the crappy cantering. I really could use this job. Way better pay and hours then what I'm doing right now. 

I hate interviews. I get to stew until Tuesday before I know if I'm in the running. Ugh.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

JCnGrace said:


> You need to get back to trying!


Completely agree, just let my depression get to me and illness mess my mojo up


----------



## Change

@Skyseternalangel - when I wasn't sure, day to day, whether my son was going to live or die, depression was a constant companion along with a pretty unhealthy dose of 'poor me.' I found a great way to feel relieve some of that and still stay strong and happy for my son. I'll share my 'pity party' cure with you: Take a nice hot shower and cry your eyes out. Sit on the floor of the tub and weep. Scream. Whatever. Eventually, you'll run out of hot water and the cold water will make you realize you can make yourself feel better simply by turning off the water and getting out - and on with your life. 

Repeat as needed.

And open your eyes. Realize there are a lot of people worse off than you are.


----------



## Golden Horse

Sounds like everyone needs a group hug here....

@DraftyAiresMum How did you end up in jail? there has to be a story there.
@Skyseternalangel start fighting, aim to be the best, and screw the rest......you are worth it, so do it for you.

@Rain Shadow you don't know if you flunked it, you are second guessing, if you did the best you could, then what else can you do? If this job is right for you, you have got it, if not there is perfect one waiting for you.

I confess I am shattered, just been on a 600 mile round trip to see Jimmy Carr, a British comedian, it was a great show, but that is one long boring drive, all on Highway #1....no variation, just flat prairie all the way there...


----------



## JCnGrace

Rain Shadow said:


> I confess I think I flunked my job interview. I applied for a job at a private ranch.
> 
> I got called in to see how I handled mucking stalls, feeding, and handling. I'm pretty sure I did great on that part.
> 
> Then came the riding portion. I'll be riding these horses daily to keep them tuned up for their owner. I was asked to use my own horse, I guess out of fear that I couldn't handle the ranch's horses.
> 
> The woman didn't give me any directions what to do. So I walked, trotted circles and figure eights, switched speeds, backed up. I honestly had no idea what I should be showing her.
> 
> Finally she asked to see me to canter and the arena is way to small to really canter. Kenzie would canter maybe two strides before I had to slow her to keep from hitting the fence. I did the best I could but it was really bad.
> 
> So now I've got myself convinced I totally failed the interview because of the crappy cantering. I really could use this job. Way better pay and hours then what I'm doing right now.
> 
> I hate interviews. I get to stew until Tuesday before I know if I'm in the running. Ugh.


I'll keep my fingers crossed for you. One of the funny things about job interviews I've learned over the years is that you can think you had a bad one and get the job and when you think you had a really good interview never hear from them again.


----------



## JCnGrace

Change said:


> @*Skyseternalangel* - when I wasn't sure, day to day, whether my son was going to live or die, depression was a constant companion along with a pretty unhealthy dose of 'poor me.' I found a great way to feel relieve some of that and still stay strong and happy for my son. I'll share my 'pity party' cure with you: Take a nice hot shower and cry your eyes out. Sit on the floor of the tub and weep. Scream. Whatever. Eventually, you'll run out of hot water and the cold water will make you realize you can make yourself feel better simply by turning off the water and getting out - and on with your life.
> 
> Repeat as needed.
> 
> *And open your eyes. Realize there are a lot of people worse off than you are.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Good advise and I'll add a little more.
> 
> I used to stress and worry about all the things you guys are until my son was stillborn and it made me realize that those things aren't even worth worrying about. Exception to those things being Drafty's son, who I hope you're getting to see more often now.
> 
> Unfortunately, it is one of those lessons you really can't grasp until you've had a life altering tragedy and of course I don't want anyone to have to experience one so keep venting about your life's setbacks, it's a good thing.


----------



## JCnGrace

And now to lighten things up with a silly confession...My purse is a hoarded mess!

I was sick of lugging around my full size purse so decided it was time to downsize. Bought a new much smaller one and tonight I took on the task of switching over. Cleaned out old one (who knew there was a restaurant type jelly container of apple butter in there). Threw away the accumulated trash, an expired charge card on an account we no longer use, video store membership cards which I haven't used in years, and some old hard candy that was no longer hard (hey, I had to make sure it wasn't still good before tossing lol). Then I started packing the stuff I can't live without back in. And stuffed it is, the zippers probably won't last any time. The first time I have to take every thing out to find something I'll probably cuss and go back to the bigger purse.


----------



## Change

OH, JC! We need double-love LIKELIKELIKE buttons! LOL. 

I swear we must share some of the same genes, somewhere! My bag is nicknamed the "Tardis Bag!" (<-- if you don't get the reference, go watch some Dr. Who) 

"AHA! SO that's where my {fill in blank} disappeared to!" or, "I know I just bought {whatever}, why can't I find it?"


and re the life-altering moments: When my oldest son called to apologize and say, "I get it," in reference to my grandson being special needs, my only response was, "I wish you had never had to say that!"


----------



## Golden Horse

I confess I don't often take selfies for obvious reasons, but when I do I might overdo it


----------



## JCnGrace

Do you have any German ancestors? As far as we can figure out my family on all 4 sides originally came from Germany. 

So that durn purse already tested me today. Went to CVS to get a Mother's Day card and they asked for my store card. Never did find it and it should have been easy since I keep all those little tags on a keyring. LOL


----------



## sarahfromsc

I confess I am in lust with my vet.

If I was 20 years younger.................


----------



## JCnGrace

Golden Horse said:


> I confess I don't often take selfies for obvious reasons, but when I do I might overdo it


I confess that I have an insane urge to kiss that little donkey nose!!!!


----------



## Golden Horse

JCnGrace said:


> I confess that I have an insane urge to kiss that little donkey nose!!!!


It is insanely soft and kissable


----------



## JCnGrace

sarahfromsc said:


> I confess I am in lust with my vet.
> 
> If I was 20 years younger.................


LOL, I pick out eye candy and then realize I'm old enough to be their mom.mg: Not a thing wrong with looking though!


----------



## sarahfromsc

I do enjoy reading a good menu.


----------



## Golden Horse

sarahfromsc said:


> I do enjoy reading a good menu.


Especially if written in Braille :redface::rofl:
http://www.horseforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## sarahfromsc

That would make me order from the menu.....lolol


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

A few things to confess...

1) I forgot it's my horse's birthday today. He's 7.

2) GH, I'm seriously in love with Pearl!

3) My husband came home after work drunk. He spent three hours at the bar with the bosses and they kept buying him rounds. I admit that I find his drunkenness mildly amusing. He rarely ever drinks and if he does, it's maybe one beer. He had five tonight. What I DON'T find amusing is that he had three sheets of plywood drop off the roof of the house they're building and land on his foot. I don't think it's broken, but it's not good. Very swollen and hot. Before I put him to bed, I strapped an ice pack to it and gave him a couple of Tylenol. Luckily he has the weekend off.


----------



## JCnGrace

With all this talk, we'll be going to bed with visions of "sugar plums" dancing in our heads.:wink:


----------



## Change

Only if those "sugar plums" are wearing cowboy cut Wrangler's and sitting on rodeo arena fencing. Talk about "eye candy!" 

Nothing more embarrassing than to have a dozen cowboys spin around to look at you, then realize that "Mmmmmhmmmm" you were thinking was thought out loud, and the oldest among them is younger than you youngest child and most are of an age with your oldest grandchild. {sigh}. Still, if I don't move and I don't look in the mirror, my inner-self still channels that 20 year old I once was!


----------



## TimWhit91

I confess that I really miss my baby. He is with his dad until sunday morning. Just feeling a bit depressed and lonely lately, made worse by not having my little guy to cuddle with tonight :/


----------



## JCnGrace

Your little man is awful cute TimWhit91 and I don't blame you for missing him.


----------



## Golden Horse

Two confessions:

At my age I no longer need to check the weather forecast, my joints tell me that rain is on the way! 

I'm in major sulk mode, the day sheets for our next show have been published and I'm first rider at 8am............I'm preferring to think that the organizer is being nice to Fergie and I letting us do our first test before the bustle really starts, rather than the fact she KNOWS I don't wake up until 10!


----------



## JCnGrace

I'm a second shift kinda person myself Golden Horse. Even during my working years on weekends and vacations I'd switch to staying up until the wee hours and then sleeping late. I like the quiet after hubby & dog are in bed, no TV on, and no phone ringing.


----------



## Golden Horse

Best time of the day JC, love my ME time when everything is shut down. At work I was always the one to volunteer to take the late cover, my boss loved me, he was early morning and go, so we swapped duty shifts very often


----------



## TuyaGirl

@Golden Horse been a bit off this thread just wanted to like your selfies. The donkey is really cute!! Tried to do it with my mare but standing still is definitely not her thing. If I let down guard she will even try to eat the phone  
With the new horseforum I can't find the like button and worst than that, I can't upload pictures, grrrrr!!
@Change I confess that sometimes I find myself staring at really good looking kids old enough to be my sons. Then I remember they could actually be my sons and I feel embarassed... Good to know I'm not alone here 

On another note: rained all weekend, didn't do anything with my mare other than a quick grooming, suddenly it's Monday again and I'm stuck at work. I hate it so much!!
And my ex boyfriend won't stop texting me like a maniac. It's been YEARS since we broke up, and I'm still being acused of doing all sort of things like betraying him with every single man on earth. End of rant


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

TuyaGirl said:


> And my ex boyfriend won't stop texting me like a maniac. It's been YEARS since we broke up, and I'm still being acused of doing all sort of things like betraying him with every single man on earth. End of rant


My ex-husband still tells anyone who will listen that I cheated on him...and we've been divorced nine years.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@DraftyAiresMum it has been 4 years since we broke up. Hope it does not reach to 9 years, it's been so annoying. He still thinks we are going to end up together again, and when I say no way here comes all the false accusations to **** me off... 

I'm enjoying so much being single, and if I had to be with someone would not be him for sure. One of my biggest mistakes. Ever.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

TuyaGirl said:


> @DraftyAiresMum it has been 4 years since we broke up. Hope it does not reach to 9 years, it's been so annoying. He still thinks we are going to end up together again, and when I say no way here comes all the false accusations to **** me off...
> 
> I'm enjoying so much being single, and if I had to be with someone would not be him for sure. One of my biggest mistakes. Ever.


Oh, mine doesn't want me back. He just feels the need to convince everyone that there's no way he had anything to do with us getting divorced and that it was all my fault. :icon_rolleyes: I also think he's still trying to convince everyone (himself included) that he's not gay.


----------



## JCnGrace

TuyaGirl said:


> And my ex boyfriend won't stop texting me like a maniac. It's been YEARS since we broke up, and I'm still being acused of doing all sort of things like betraying him with every single man on earth. End of rant


You have more patience than I do because I'd have done been knocking some sense into that boy's head if he'd been pestering me for 4 years.

In case you're more of a pacifist type person you could change your number or block him (if that's possible-I don't have a cell phone so don't know).


----------



## Mulefeather

Tuya- Ugh, time to change your phone number! I'd be telling him it's time to build a bridge and get over it already. 

I'm endlessly thankful I have a good relationship with my ex-husband, but lord knows even to this day and 1500 miles away he still manages to make me mad. He is a very smart, talented person, but he has crippling depression and panic issues that he refuses to treat. He can be utterly exhausting and exasperating to deal with.


----------



## JCnGrace

You all are making me appreciate my ex who I haven't seen, heard from or of since our divorce was final 37 years ago. Never thought there'd be a day in which I appreciated anything about him. LOL


----------



## TuyaGirl

@*DraftyAiresMum* Lol!! 


@JCnGrace @Mulefeather Yes, I am a patient / pacifist person, how did you guess?  I blocked his calls but I guess there is not a way to block text messages. I've been lazy to change my phone number, had it forever, but should have done it already. He is like a big child, already said like one million times 'I will never talk to you again', which in the first times I was like 'Hurray', but after a couple months he's back for a short period. Guess the word NO is unknown for that creature. Thank God I think he hibernated again 


I want to go home and pet my cats. 1h left to finish work and so sick of it...


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I confess I am terrified to go to my first day at work tomorrow


----------



## JCnGrace

Good luck with your new job Sky. I think first day jitters is pretty common, I'm sure you'll get comfortable as soon as you get famailiar with the job and the people you'll be working with.


----------



## JCnGrace

I confess that I'm starting to think that TJ needs either a horse psychiatrist or animal communicator to figure out what is going on in his mind. It's bad enough that he is now petrified of his baby brother and has dropped from #2 to #4 in his herd of 5 but tonight I put some carrots in their feeders along with the oats and it made him scared of his feeder. WTH??? LOL


----------



## Golden Horse

Good luck with the new job @Skyseternalangel


----------



## TuyaGirl

@Skyseternalangel A bit nervousness is normal, but no worries, it will be fine 

Wish I was starting a new job as well... So tired of mine.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

@Skyseternalangel Good luck! I'm positive you'll do phenomenal!

I confess that I am not a happy camper right now. My audit person called in because the motor fell out of their vehicle and they're stuck two hours from home, my regular audit guy was drunk when I called him so he couldn't come in, and I _still_ don't have a car. So, my assistant manager worked half the audit shift (11pm to 3am), then left the hotel with no one there to come get me so I can finish out the audit shift and then work my regular shift tomorrow (7am to 3pm). Plus my owner is coming today and I have to deal with him while running the desk and making sure everything gets taken care of. AND I'm pretty sure we're going to be firing an employee tomorrow and I have a feeling it is NOT going to go well. She is constantly emailing the owner about every little petty thing that happens, especially if I don't handle it how she thinks I should. Last Monday, she kept trying to talk to the assistant manager about something that wasn't a big deal and was over and done with. The assistant manager said "Okay" and moved on. The employee threw a fit, slamming stuff on the counter and grunting loudly (I was in the laundry room, so didn't see anything, but I listened to the recording the assistant manager made of the interaction). She then came to me and complained that the assistant manager wouldn't listen. She left, then came back and started trying to talk to the assistant manager about it again. The assistant manager just said "Look, it's over and done with. Just let it go!" She wasn't rude or anything. Then the employee came into my office, shut the door, and started _crying_ about how she's never treated any of the employees like that and why does everyone lie about what happens. Ummmmmm...so all the times she made the breakfast girl cry, to the point that I had to come down on my day off and separate them, then finally ended up taking that day away from the breakfast girl so that there weren't any more problems (it was the only day they worked together), and then a few weeks ago when I had no fewer than _four_ other employees who all told me the exact same thing that happened when she got in another employees face over some Cheezits (the employee who is making all the trouble had eaten the other employee's Cheezits without permission) after I specifically told her to leave that employee alone not ten seconds before...those don't count? Or the housekeeper who I had come to me crying and quit on the spot because of this employee? Or the fact that when I wrote her up for the altercation with the employee over the Cheezits, she immediately started in on "Well, if you were a better manager, none of this would be happening!" Yeah, none of that apparently counts? Ugh!! So far beyond done!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

You can do it sky !


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Man @DraftyAiresMum that sounds extremely stressful!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Skyseternalangel said:


> Man @DraftyAiresMum that sounds extremely stressful!


This is the kind of crap I have to deal with on a daily basis. This employee also tells me all these complaints that the housekeepers supposedly have, but when I go ask the housekeepers, I get a completely different story. The head housekeeper, especially, when I ask her what's going on or if she had a complaint about something, she looks at me like I'm absolutely nuts and says no. Or, she does have a complaint/issue but it's totally not what this other employee told me it was (usually not as serious). She told me that the head housekeeper and one of the other housekeepers are about to walk out and they want to talk to the owner. When I talked to the head housekeeper, she said that wasn't true, that she just thinks we need to have a housekeepers' meeting and make sure everyone is on the same page about stuff.

At one point, when I first took over as manager, I had to go in on a Sunday (my day off) because this one employee was literally chasing the assistant manager around the hotel, yelling and cussing at her. I couldn't do anything at the time because I didn't have access to the surveillance camera footage at the time and it was basically her word against the assistant manager's. 

Perfect example of the housekeeper thing: On Sunday, I had a new housekeeper start. It was kind of odd, 'cuz she worked two hours, then disappeared when the girls went on break. She never came back, we tried to call her and got no answer, and she never even filled out her new hire packet. The assistant manager called me Sunday evening to talk about what happened (she works Sunday afternoon and I'm off Sundays) and she was saying how the head housekeeper was surprised the new girl left and how much she liked her and what a hard worker she was. Yesterday, the employee who has been causing all the problems tried to tell me that the head housekeeper didn't like the new housekeeper because she was constantly on her phone. I believe my assistant manager because I spoke to the head housekeeper yesterday (before the problem employee said anything) and she said that she liked the new girl and was surprised she just left like that and that for the couple of hours she was there, she did a good job.


----------



## Mulefeather

Drafty, if it's the same one you've had all the issues with in the past, I have a feeling things will be much quieter once she's gone. Just make sure you have someone who is willing to escort her off the property and for the love of little green apples, have a witness at all times. 

We had a lady like that when I worked at TSC in college many years ago. We used to call her the Wicked Witch because she yelled, screamed, made multiple people cry, and even threw something at my head one day. I have no idea why they didn't fire her outright. She was a hard worker but constantly causing trouble.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

That's exactly how this employee is, Mule. Everything is always someone else's fault and she insists that everyone else is lying about what happens...even when there are witnesses! When I have SIX PEOPLE who are all telling me the same thing that happened INDEPENDENT OF EACH OTHER...who do you think I'm going to believe? Especially when five of those six don't have a dog in the fight and two of them are new employees who have been there less than a month. Not everyone can be lying. 

Then yesterday, the one housekeeper who this employee has the most problems with (because this housekeeper stood up to her) forgot her keys in the housekeepers' closet upstairs and needed a key to get in so she could get them. I was in my office and the other employee was on the phone with a guest. The housekeeper came and asked me and I told her to grab a key from the drawer so she didn't disturb the employee and go up and get her keys. This employee literally pulled the phone away from her ear, stepped over so she could see into my office and said (with a TON of attitude) "So she can just get in the cash drawer whenever she wants now?!" I responded "No, I told her she could grab a key so she didn't bother you." Her answer was "Whatever" and went back to helping the guest on the phone. She's lucky I am who I am because our old manager would have told her to get her stuff and get out if that had happened. 

As it is, the owner is coming today and she said she wants the three of us to sit down because "there's stuff he still doesn't know." No idea what she's talking about and don't frankly care. He's done with her constant complaining and causing problems (like I said, she emails the owner immediately if I don't handle something the way she wants me to or thinks I should) and so am I. So, she's being fired today (which is ironic, because it's the first day of her vacation :lol: ). It's not going to be pretty and I'm glad the owner is going to be here to see.


----------



## JCnGrace

Drafty, once this day is done and problem causing employee is gone I bet you'll feel like you've had a huge weight lifted off your shoulders.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

JCnGrace said:


> Drafty, once this day is done and problem causing employee is gone I bet you'll feel like you've had a huge weight lifted off your shoulders.


Oh, I know I will.

It's kind of scary, though, because she lives out by me and knows where I live because she was the one to watch our animals for us when we went on our honeymoon. I found out a couple of weeks ago that she has previous assault charges in Colorado (I didn't hire her, the old GM did).


----------



## Rain Shadow

Soooo my mom took a picture of me doing some stirrupless riding on Kenzie and I sorta wanna melt into a puddle. I look soooooo bad.


----------



## Mulefeather

Drafty, how did things turn out with the (possibly now-ex) employee yesterday? Inquiring and nosy minds need to know!  

Rain - Aww you look fine. One thing I notice though, the saddle you're using looks a little too small for you, your butt is right up on the cantle. Or is that because of the no-stirrups? I'm not super-familiar with English saddle seat fitting to rider, so take what I say with a grain of salt. 

Speaking of butts, mine needs to get smaller. I'm looking at a 19 inch saddle for my next horse...


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Mulefeather said:


> Drafty, how did things turn out with the (possibly now-ex) employee yesterday? Inquiring and nosy minds need to know!


Smeh. The owner decided to give her one last chance to straighten up. I asked him specifically what it will take to get rid of her and he said basically any little thing and I can send her packing. He's tired of all the drama and BS that she keeps perpetuating. 

It was kind of pathetic, really. She did nothing but attack me and tell the owner all sorts of things that had happened (a year or more ago) that were completely irrelevant. Then, when he stood up for me, she turned to personal attacks. At one point, she told the owner that I tell my dad everything that goes on at the hotel and that I do whatever he tells me to. Not true. I may ask my dad's opinion on how to handle an employee issue, but I don't necessarily do what he tells me to do. I take his advice into consideration (because let's face it, he has decades more experience than I do) and for my own decision on what to do. Then she started in on what happened last Monday when the assistant manager was short with her and told her to drop a matter that she kept hounding her on. I listened to the recording of the conversation. The problem employee is saying that the assistant manager yelled at her. Not true. Yes, she was a little short, but she was at the end of her patience. The problem employee claims that she has NEVER treated any other employees like she was treated and I bluntly told her "So all the times you made Lori (our breakfast girl) cry don't count?" She had no answer. 

Another question I posed to her, since she claims that everyone else is lying, was "If every single employee is coming to me independently and telling me the same basic issues with you; if I have people threatening to quit because of you; if I have had people quit because of the way you treated them...who am I supposed to believe? Everyone else can't be lying." 

Finally, I had to go out to the desk and help a guest and she ended up getting up and walking out on the owner because he wasn't siding with her, he was siding with me. When the owner came out of the office to chat with me after she left, he said that she brought up my brother coming to swim at the hotel when there were kids in the pool (long story...suffice to say that my brother isn't allowed to be around kids that aren't family). I flat-out told him that it wasn't true and he could ask ANY of the other employees. Yes, my brother has come to the hotel to swim, but if there are kids ANYWHERE around the pool area or lobby, he turns around and walks out. If kids come into the pool while he's swimming, he immediately gets out and leaves. Not only that, but he has not been here swimming in over a year. So, I got in trouble for that and for allowing him to come back into my office for ten minutes to chat with me every once in a while. :icon_rolleyes:

I was at the hotel for 13 hours yesterday.


----------



## Mulefeather

Drafty- I hate to say this, but I'd be looking for a different job if I were you. If an employee,who I was VERY GRACIOUSLY giving one last chance to straighten up after a ton of crazy behavior, got up and walked out on me - I'd have sent her butt packing for insubordination. The fact that he's willing to put up with such blatant disrespect from an employee sends up huge red flags for me. 

Unfortunately the owner sounds like he is very anti-confrontation and not willing to step up and just bite the bullet on this woman already. She has literally CHASED people, caused public scenes, and gotten into public altercations with other employees off-site. What more does he want?! 

Sorry, that sort of thing makes my head hurt. If he's this unwilling to deal with a difficult employee, I'm terrified of what else he's willing to let fly in the workplace.


----------



## Golden Horse

I agree with Mule, Drafty you have turned that place around, time to be at least sounding out new places....

Right I confess that I had a complete melt down yesterday, full blown panic attack while riding, it wasn't pretty, not sure if I can come back from this one....I will update the story in the Fergie thread, when I can get around to it...but right now I feel the lowest I have been for a long long time.


----------



## Mulefeather

Oh, GH. I'm so sorry - been there and done that, unfortunately. It flat-out sucks.

But, you can and will recover. For the moment, self-care. Someone on here mentioned the "Dementor Cure" a la Harry Potter, and it does work well for those low times - hot beverages, a piece of chocolate, and sleep.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Golden Horse said:


> Right I confess that I had a complete melt down yesterday, full blown panic attack while riding, it wasn't pretty, not sure if I can come back from this one....I will update the story in the Fergie thread, when I can get around to it...but right now I feel the lowest I have been for a long long time.


Oh no! I agree with Mule. Chocolate, comfy PJs, some wine...you'll feel much better. :hug:



Mulefeather said:


> Drafty- I hate to say this, but I'd be looking for a different job if I were you. If an employee,who I was VERY GRACIOUSLY giving one last chance to straighten up after a ton of crazy behavior, got up and walked out on me - I'd have sent her butt packing for insubordination. The fact that he's willing to put up with such blatant disrespect from an employee sends up huge red flags for me.
> 
> Unfortunately the owner sounds like he is very anti-confrontation and not willing to step up and just bite the bullet on this woman already. She has literally CHASED people, caused public scenes, and gotten into public altercations with other employees off-site. What more does he want?!
> 
> Sorry, that sort of thing makes my head hurt. If he's this unwilling to deal with a difficult employee, I'm terrified of what else he's willing to let fly in the workplace.


It's not that the owner doesn't care. It's just that he...doesn't care. He cares that we're making him money. He doesn't want to deal with the stupid, petty dramas. I get it, but I could really use some help instead of being just constantly run ragged.

He did offer to pay for a business management course for me, to help me learn how to handle stuff. I did him one better and found one for free: Free Online Business Management Training Course Certificate Program I might do this course right now, then in the fall, take the Principles of Management course at the local community college: https://arthur.yc.edu/MYSSB/pkgyc_c...630&subj_code=MGT&crse_numb=220&headfoot=none


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

Sounds great Drafty, make sure your boss pays for it


----------



## sarahfromsc

some Carmel vodka, a good meal, a quiet night will help empty your mind.

You have come so FAR! You can over come this too.

Sending you some quiet positive energy.


----------



## JCnGrace

Golden Horse said:


> Right I confess that I had a complete melt down yesterday, full blown panic attack while riding, it wasn't pretty, not sure if I can come back from this one....I will update the story in the Fergie thread, when I can get around to it...but right now I feel the lowest I have been for a long long time.


I'll be pulling for you that you don't let that attack defeat you. Keep in mind that tomorrow is a new day and you can make it a better one. I know you have a wonderful sense of humor because it's come through on your posts many times. Use that humor to get yourself in a better place. I have faith in ya Golden, I know you can do it.


----------



## Avna

*Golden Horse*, I am rooting for you too. It's just picking yourself up and taking a step, and then another . . . I have run away to weep uncontrollably because I just could not make myself go any farther -- not too long ago either (um, like last week). And then I finally got up and went on, ashamed, humiliated, and emotionally one big defeated bruise. And a little bit changed and then another thing, and pretty soon I was in a tolerable place again. Don't give up! You'll feel so much worse. Just crawl forward when you can and rest and take care of yourself when you can't. We are all in your corner.

No emotion is the final one.


----------



## Golden Horse

OK, today was a lot better, had a good ride

I confess:

I am upset because the chiropractor/massage therapist has to cancel Saturday, poor girl has pneumonia, I so wanted Fergie checked out.

I confess though it does give me a dilemma..my granddaughter has a dance recital on Saturday, which I had said I could not attend because I was having to be at the barn, only now I don't HAVE to be, should I admit that?


----------



## JCnGrace

So glad you had a better day.

I'd only admit it if I liked watching dance recitals.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

Hang in there, i'm in your corner too.

Do what you want to do. Your granddaughter would be over the moon if you went, but she will enjoy telling you about it and she is not expecting you. 

You may be at the barn, even if you chiropractor isn't!!


----------



## sarahfromsc

I confess that I am happy to learn that I am not the only grandparent that does not have the need to go to every recital/game/school night that involves a grandchild!

Does that mean I am a horrid grandparent?


----------



## JCnGrace

No it doesn't or if it does it means hubby and I are horrid grandparents too.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

GH, I agree with what SHT said.  Glad you had a better day, too.

I confess that this whole car thing is stressing me out. Our car still isn't fixed (my dad's mechanic will do the labor for $160, but that's $160 I don't have) and we were going to get a new rim on the truck so I could drive that, but we have to get the plates reinstated and insurance on it, which will be almost as much as fixing the car by the time we're done. In the meantime, I have no way to get to work or home. This morning, my husband isn't working, but his friend who he works with who has been giving us a ride is working, so he came out to the house and gave me a ride to work. He's a really sweet kid (like a little brother to me, really). He calls me "sweetheart" and is extremely polite (opening doors, etc). But, Saturday and Sunday, I'm up Crap Creek without a paddle because the friend will be in Payson working on a side job (four hours away) and my parents have stuff they have to do (I might be able to get a ride with my mom tomorrow morning...I'll have to call them tonight after they get back from Phoenix). 

I'm also frustrated because I really want to go see my horse and I can't. We stopped by the friend's house yesterday and his girlfriend has her two horses there temporarily. It started making me miss my boy something fierce.


----------



## JCnGrace

Drafty back when unexpected expenses were devastating to my budget (as in I made enough to cover rent, bills and a little food) I had to figure out something to do so that I could have an emergency fund. My sister actually planted the idea in my head of having a change jar. Every day I dumped the change out of my pockets & purse into that jar so that when something happened I had that to turn to. It worked but only because I wouldn't let my grubby little fingers reach in and pull out that money just because there was something I wanted, it had to be a must have thing. Later on I did get to the point where it started being my vacation fund and yes I was able to throw enough change in it every year to pay for my trail riding trip to MO, which included taking the truck & trailer to the mechanic ahead of time to make sure both were ready for the trip. 

Unfortunately these days most people seem to pay with debit or credit cards and don't use cash at all but that doesn't mean you can't start. Of course I always wrote a check to pay bills I had to mail but used cash for everything else like gas, groceries, etc... I always broke a dollar when paying for something and I hoarded that change. Might be something to try, it's too late for this time but there will always be a next time.

If it makes you feel any better my step-son just had to have his truck worked on. F350 4 X 4 dually that needed a new water pump, plus some hoses replaced and a couple of the injectors were starting to go bad. His bill was almost $5,000.00.


----------



## JCnGrace

Oh, I forgot to add my confession that I STILL save change even though it's no longer necessary and I still use it for my girl only trips I take every year with mom & sister(s).

My other confession is that one of my sisters told me she was having a knee replacement next month and I didn't even know she had knee problems. She may be the sister that I'm least closest to, relationship wise not physical distance, but I still should have known something that major. Guess I'm going to have to start making an effort to talk to her more often since we are all starting to get up there in age.


----------



## sarahfromsc

I confess that I had a confession, but for the life of me, I can't remember it!

This getting old thing ain't working for me


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

We tried the change jar thing. My parents do it and have done it for years. In fact, my parents took the whole family to Hawaii for my high school graduation present and we saved change for the full year and a half before we went. My parents and I filled a five-gallon water bottle. We ended up with about $1200. Unfortunately, DH and I are usually so broke that we end up busting into the jar before it gets too much in it, just so we can put gas in the car or eat.


----------



## gypsygirl

Can you guys sit down with a financial advisor ? I know where I bank they will talk to you about financial planning for free. 

I save coins too, I have about $80 in a jar right now, better than nothing !I also save a little bit from each paycheck, even if it's only $5. I always transfer a little to my savings account. Occasionally I have to take it back out but I try as hard as I can not to.


----------



## Change

Oboy - miss a few days and sheesh - the world turns!

Hmm. Husbands, or rather ex's. I've been divorced for 20 years now. He's been married and widowed during that time. We're friends, but I know he harbors hopes that we'll get back together. So Not. Going. To. Happen.

Sky - what's the scoop on the new job? How'd your first day go?

Drafty - Years ago, I started stashing money (hiding it from (now-ex) hubby) so I could go to various writer's conventions. I'd hide money in an old cigar box and mostly try not to think about it. I also have change jars - lots of them - in different places around the house. I learned that if you spread your money out it always feels like you have less. Even now, I have 3 checking accounts and 3 savings accounts. I put money in 2 of the checking accounts every month - one is for big bills, like mortgage, car payment, bank loan and the other is day to day living and household bills. The third is strictly for car insurance, and I put my "monthly" payment in there so I can pay the whole thing every 6 month renewal period, thus avoiding the $3+ a month they charge for monthly payment processing AND so I can forget about them for 6 months. I have automatic withdrawals from the two checking accounts going into the 3 savings accounts (only $25 a payday to each), and, although I now have enough money in them to buy some of those bigger items I want, I hesitate, because if I take al the money from one, it feels like I've taken ALL my savings... and if I have to transfer from this one and that one to get all the money in one place in order to spend it, I usually end up talking myself out of it.

Back to the coins - since I have 4 jars between my bedroom and bath and one in the front room and one down in the laundry room, and one at work... I couldn't even guess how much I have stashed.


----------



## JCnGrace

DraftyAiresMum said:


> We tried the change jar thing. My parents do it and have done it for years. In fact, my parents took the whole family to Hawaii for my high school graduation present and we saved change for the full year and a half before we went. My parents and I filled a five-gallon water bottle. We ended up with about $1200. Unfortunately, DH and I are usually so broke that we end up busting into the jar before it gets too much in it, just so we can put gas in the car or eat.


That's the thing Drafty, you can't get in it for regularly scheduled expenses. Those have to be budgeted out of your paycheck. Please don't think I don't understand, I very well do. I can remember days of having pretty much no food in the apartment and making do with what I could scrounge together. One time the only thing I had was a jar of dill pickles my sister had canned and given to me. I don't know how many meals that lasted. Many a time I mixed flour and water together and baked it. Pretty much tasted like cardboard but hey it was something in my stomach. 

My car issue wasn't as bad as yours since mine was still drivable but I thought my muffler was shot. Robbed my change jar to go get the muffler, well it wasn't just the muffler but my whole exhaust system so it was back to saving my pennies again until I had enough and hoping like H E double hockey sticks that I didn't get a ticket in the meantime. Finally got enough saved for the exhaust system, took the car back in and they called to tell me they couldn't fix it because my gas tank had a leak. Yes, I hung up the phone and broke into tears but I survived all of it, you will too even though sometimes it does seem like you'll never dig yourself up out of that hole. I don't regret a minute of those hard times, it taught me a lot of good lessons. I hope the day comes sooner rather than later that you can put your hard times behind you too.


----------



## JCnGrace

sarahfromsc said:


> I confess that I had a confession, but for the life of me, I can't remember it!
> 
> This getting old thing ain't working for me


Oh boy, do I get that! Just tonight sis called to tell me they are cancelling the TV show Nashville, which we both watch. Anyways, we get to talking about how they'll end the story lines and neither one of us could think of Hayden Panatierre's (however the heck you spell it) characters name and it's one of the main roles. I still haven't thought of it but I refuse to look it up because I want to see how long it takes me. And BANG! just when I was typing that it finally came to me. Juliette Barnes. LOL It only took me almost 8 hours to remember.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

Drafty, you are a diligent worker and great manager of your motel. You work way over your regular hours and you struggle like this. I would love to see you put together your cv and start looking for a better deal for yourself. Even mention to your boss you are looking. Maybe he will wake up and do the right thing, and give you a pay increase. Take a look at what is around at any rate, something to do when you cant get to the barn and are sick of housework!!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I confess that I am sorely tempted by an offer my brother-in-law made me this morning. He is the public works director for our town and they are hiring right now for a rec coordinator. It starts at $14.60 an hour (IF I worked 40 hours a week right now, I'd be making $15.00 an hour, so I'd be making $32 less per paycheck, which I can make up with adjusting my income tax withholding...last check, because of the number of hours I worked, I made about $11.50 an hour). The rec coordinator is in charge of scheduling facilities for town events, bringing in vendors for town events and getting them scheduled/set up, figuring out the layout for events, etc. It'd be 40 hours a week with weekends off (unless there's an event on a weekend). It also would have full benefits and retirement, because it's working for the town. Right now, I don't even have insurance. 

But, I feel like I'm betraying the hotel and the owner by considering leaving.


----------



## Golden Horse

DraftyAiresMum said:


> But, I feel like I'm betraying the hotel and the owner by considering leaving.


NONONNONONONO DO NOT EVEN GO THERE....

Look you took his half beat half empty hotel and turned it into a thriving often fully booked hotel did you not?

Have you been recognized for that? NO YOU HAVEN'T, you have worked insane hours, and have given your all, and he gave few a few pennies an hour pay rise...

DO NOT FEEL GUILTY.....

Sorry this is a huge thing for me, I have my all and more to a big company, I worked many hours above my contract being on salary, so ended up earning less per hour than the "turn up do the least I can and go home" people. In the end it broke me physically and mentally, went to work one day at 6am, left at 9am and never ever went back, it took a long time to recover.

Your boss is not a charity, he is a business, but you have donated all that 'free work' to him, so if you left he is still winning. 

All you need to consider is what is best for you, and if this new opportunity sounds like something you would enjoy, take it. If your old boss promises you the earth and everything in it, say "To late mate, you should have thought of that before"


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

This is the job description for the position: Chino Valley, AZ - Official Website

It doesn't sound like any more difficult than what I do right now, to be honest. Plus, it's here in town and the public works facility is about three miles from where we live now (the hotel is about 7-8 miles from where we live). Yeah, I'd have to work some evenings and weekends and holidays, but I'd be off on Friday, Saturday, and Sunday and when I didn't have to set up an event, I'd probably be off by 4pm.

Yes, I've turned the hotel around in the year and a half I've been here. We have one of the highest ratings on TripAdvisor in the area. As of the end of the first quarter of 2016, we were ranked 51st in the country out of 1599 Days Inn properties. Last year, we made just shy of $1.1M. This year, we're on track to make at least $1.3M, probably closer to $1.4M. We are almost $200K ahead of where we were same time last year. Our occupancy AVERAGE for the month of March was 88.45%. For April, it was 80.42%. Before I took over, our occupancy average for the ENTIRE YEAR was 56.33%. Last year, my first year as manager, our occupancy average for the year was 68.30%. Right now, not quite five months into the year, we're sitting at a 77.81% occupancy average.


----------



## Prairie

From an accountant, I agree with the others that you owe that motel owner nothing, Drafty Aires Mum. No job should totally consume your life, even when you are self-employed like me. Take that rec job and stick with it-----that retirement benefit itself will be worth it when you're ready to throw in the towel and retire. Good medical insurance is expensive so that benefit alone will more than make up for the $32. If you have to pay anything towards the medical insurance, it is tax deductible before the employer figures the taxes. 


As for the change jar, yup we have one too simply because hubby doesn't like to carry coins. Unfortunately with 7 grandkids who know where that jar is, those coins seem to disappear when they are here, LOL!


----------



## Golden Horse

Hey @DraftyAiresMum 3 miles, that is totally in cycling distance, no more transport headaches, you have a back up!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

First day was training, second day I got out on the floor... third day same thing.
I like it, just some of my coworkers are rude and nosy into things that aren't their business. I had to take a longer break (pre pre pre PRE approved by my manager, and he was 100% fine with it) and my coworker chews me out infront of the customers..... talking to me like a child.

Gah.


----------



## Golden Horse

Skyseternalangel said:


> First day was training, second day I got out on the floor... third day same thing.
> I like it, just some of my coworkers are rude and nosy into things that aren't their business. I had to take a longer break (pre pre pre PRE approved by my manager, and he was 100% fine with it) and my coworker chews me out infront of the customers..... talking to me like a child.
> 
> Gah.


Glad you got some training, sorry that you have a rude co worker.....but did he/she know that you were going to be longer than they expected? I could see them having a ***** if they thought you were slacking so early on, but it is NEVER cool to do anything like that in front of customers...Hope that they come around and don't become real pains.


I confess, I had a snaccident!

Was helping DH with the seeder, and tweaked my back, went to take pain pills, they have to be taken with food, Jelly Babies count right? 

Another definition of Snaccident


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Skyseternalangel said:


> First day was training, second day I got out on the floor... third day same thing.
> I like it, just some of my coworkers are rude and nosy into things that aren't their business. I had to take a longer break (pre pre pre PRE approved by my manager, and he was 100% fine with it) and my coworker chews me out infront of the customers..... talking to me like a child.
> 
> Gah.


Sounds like you work with people like my employees, Sky. Can't mind their own **** business to save their lives.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Golden Horse said:


> Hey @DraftyAiresMum 3 miles, that is totally in cycling distance, no more transport headaches, you have a back up!


I don't ride bikes. I've tried, but my balance sucks. I've fallen off a bike more times than I've fallen off a horse...and I've ridden both about equally. Soooooo, no bicycles for me. 

I'm gonna go for it. The more I think about it, the more sense it makes.


----------



## Golden Horse

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I don't ride bikes. I've tried, but my balance sucks. I've fallen off a bike more times than I've fallen off a horse...and I've ridden both about equally. Soooooo, no bicycles for me.


Just saying.......













DraftyAiresMum said:


> I'm gonna go for it. The more I think about it, the more sense it makes.


Good for you, it is a good exercise to go through sometimes, just to make you think about your skills and your value. It makes sense to go through the process!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

My husband has talked about getting me a bike like that because he wants to ride bikes with me. lol I could actually ride one of those, I think. Or, I could ride Aires to work. :lol: Arizona state laws requires employers to provide a place for employees who use horses as transportation to keep their horse while they are at work, including shelter and water.

My BIL is very straight-forward. When he mentioned I should apply, my husband expressed interest. My BIL said "I can't hire you because we're brothers. I think I could get around the no-family rule with her, though."


----------



## Golden Horse

DraftyAiresMum said:


> :lol: Arizona state laws requires employers to provide a place for employees who use horses as transportation to keep their horse while they are at work, including shelter and water.


Love that

http://www.horseforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

It's one of those obscure laws that's still on the books from way back in the day. Similar to the law that says it's illegal to bathe your donkey in a bathtub and it's illegal to refuse someone a drink of water.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

Golden Horse said:


> NONONNONONONO DO NOT EVEN GO THERE....
> 
> Look you took his half beat half empty hotel and turned it into a thriving often fully booked hotel did you not?
> 
> Have you been recognized for that? NO YOU HAVEN'T, you have worked insane hours, and have given your all, and he gave few a few pennies an hour pay rise...
> 
> DO NOT FEEL GUILTY.....
> 
> Sorry this is a huge thing for me, I have my all and more to a big company, I worked many hours above my contract being on salary, so ended up earning less per hour than the "turn up do the least I can and go home" people. In the end it broke me physically and mentally, went to work one day at 6am, left at 9am and never ever went back, it took a long time to recover.
> 
> Your boss is not a charity, he is a business, but you have donated all that 'free work' to him, so if you left he is still winning.
> 
> All you need to consider is what is best for you, and if this new opportunity sounds like something you would enjoy, take it. If your old boss promises you the earth and everything in it, say "To late mate, you should have thought of that before"


*^^^^^^^^^^^ This 100 times*

my first reaction was EXACTLY the same as GH


> NONONNONONONO DO NOT EVEN GO THERE....


You owe the motel owner NOTHING. Tell the owner you have been offered another job and are considering taking it. Ask him if he would consider paying you $xx (18, 20?) and you would stay - if thats what you want. And also negotiate extra payment when your hours are ridiculously long (time and a half after 8 hours).

Truely, he is taking advantage of you right now.

If you look at the other job, negotiate a higher starting rate. They usually have a starting 'range' in mind and the $14 is the lower end. Tell them how you have turned around the motel and you believe you are worth the higher starting rate. BELIEVE IN YOURSELF.


----------



## Mulefeather

Echoing what everyone else has said about the job, Drafty- YOU ARE WORTH MORE! Don't let other people profit from your hard work while you yourself are scraping by just to eat. You deserve to be acknowledged and compensated in a manner fair to what you are worth. 

I had this conversation with one of my best friends yesterday- she's an artist and we were talking about how a mutual friend had contacted her basically looking for free artwork. She's talented, but has a terrible lack of confidence. I told her she DESERVES to be paid for her time and her talent. That old adage of "If you're good at something, never do it for free" still rings true.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I've got the application mostly filled out. Need to put together a resume. I'm horrible at those.

I know I shouldn't feel guilty. Part of it is that I've put so much hard work


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

If you are not good at resume/ cv then find someone who is. A friend? Else look online for ideas, there are plenty if you google. And make sure you negotiate the money, you don't have to start at the very bottom because you can already prove your worth with the history of the motel.


----------



## Golden Horse

I confess this made me laugh way to much


----------



## JCnGrace

Drafty go for the new job, you won't regret it. I'm sure that hotel seems like a second home to you and you're probably a little possessive of it (understandable) but you'll be comfortable in the new job in no time and it's a better deal salary wise and when you figure in the benefits it's a much better deal.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

JCnGrace said:


> Drafty go for the new job, you won't regret it. I'm sure that hotel seems like a second home to you and you're probably a little possessive of it (understandable) but you'll be comfortable in the new job in no time and it's a better deal salary wise and when you figure in the benefits it's a much better deal.


My sister is trying to talk me out of it. She thinks I'm happy at the hotel and that I like the excitement of it. While I do enjoy interacting with the guests, I'm tired of the constant stress and everyone running to me to fix every little problem, when they're perfectly capable of solving it themselves. I'm also tired of dealing with the owner, to be frank. Don't get me wrong: I like the man and I understand that he's concerned about the success of the hotel, but the amount of stupidity and ridiculousness he expects me to just put up with (both from him and the employees) is mind boggling. 

I haven't talked to my mom and dad about it yet. 

I might ask my next older brother (I'm the youngest of four-two brothers and a sister above me) about it. He is usually the one to take calculated risks that pay off big time (which is why he's making six figures as an IT guy in Georgia). 

My DH thinks I should go for it. He'd like to have weekends off with me (he works construction) and knows the benefits the town offers are probably better than anything else I could get.


----------



## Change

*Drafty *- I make really good money, but like you, I used to suffer from "Job Loyalty Syndrome." Somewhere along the line, though, I realized they don't feel the same loyalty to me. That's when I realized it was okay to do what is right for me.

*Go for the town job. *Those things you cited above about the 25-30% increase in the hotel's standings and booking rates? THOSE are the exact things you put in your resume. Just the fact that you are good with interactions with customers is a plus! And if you've had experience working with corporate clients, coordinating conferences or anything similar, put that in, too. 

*DO NOT TELL YOUR OWNER UNTIL YOU'VE RECEIVED AN OFFER* for the new job. Give your two weeks notice. If he values you, if he recognizes your worth, he'll make a counter-offer. Don't accept if it is just more money an hour - unless he offers a written contract about maximum hours, overtime, health insurance and retirement benefits. His offer has to be better than your long term prospects as a town employee.


----------



## Golden Horse

Great post @Change, I totally agree.

I confess, i know it's my personality type, but people who use a 1000 words, when 100 carefully chosen will do drive me batty. Also people who just look up things on the Internet and repeat - yesterday I was trying to explain the difference between UK Heinz Beans (now on sale in Walmart) and Canadian Heinz Beans, I asked DH and he heads to Google and is reading me the history of baked beans. In the meantime I have replied to the question with "I guess they are more 'ketchupy' followed up by checking the ingredient list, to find that while they are broadly similar UK style has vinegar in them, and I guess proportions are different. DH is still telling me everything about beans Grrrrrr


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Change said:


> *Drafty *- I make really good money, but like you, I used to suffer from "Job Loyalty Syndrome." Somewhere along the line, though, I realized they don't feel the same loyalty to me. That's when I realized it was okay to do what is right for me.
> 
> *Go for the town job. *Those things you cited above about the 25-30% increase in the hotel's standings and booking rates? THOSE are the exact things you put in your resume. Just the fact that you are good with interactions with customers is a plus! And if you've had experience working with corporate clients, coordinating conferences or anything similar, put that in, too.
> 
> *DO NOT TELL YOUR OWNER UNTIL YOU'VE RECEIVED AN OFFER* for the new job. Give your two weeks notice. If he values you, if he recognizes your worth, he'll make a counter-offer. Don't accept if it is just more money an hour - unless he offers a written contract about maximum hours, overtime, health insurance and retirement benefits. His offer has to be better than your long term prospects as a town employee.


Oh, other than increased pay, I can guarantee you that his offer won't be better than the town's. He's told me flat-out that he won't pay benefits/insurance because it costs too much money. 

I saw an ad on Craigslist the other day that a hotel the next town over was hiring for housekeepers. Their housekeepers start at $10/hr. Mine start at $8.50/hr. Heck, my head housekeeper barely makes $10.25/hr and she's been here since the hotel opened seven years ago. Most front desk start at $10-11/hr. Mine start at $8.75/hr.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Golden Horse said:


> I confess, i know it's my personality type, but people who use a 1000 words, when 100 carefully chosen will do drive me batty. Also people who just look up things on the Internet and repeat - yesterday I was trying to explain the difference between UK Heinz Beans (now on sale in Walmart) and Canadian Heinz Beans, I asked DH and he heads to Google and is reading me the history of baked beans. In the meantime I have replied to the question with "I guess they are more 'ketchupy' followed up by checking the ingredient list, to find that while they are broadly similar UK style has vinegar in them, and I guess proportions are different. DH is still telling me everything about beans Grrrrrr


I think that's a man thing. :lol:

I used to be like that in my fiction writing, GH. I've toned it down a lot and try to think of more succinct ways to say the same thing now because I was driving _myself_ nuts with how wordy I was getting. :lol:


----------



## Change

*Drafty *- re the fiction writing. Being wordy is sometimes necessary when a market wants a story to fall within a specific word count (and short stories / novellas are often paid by the word). The difference between a short story, a novella, a novelette and a novel are all word count based. And where a romance novel can be between 70K and 90K, they're hard to sell at over 100K. Science Fiction/Fantasy novels, on the other hand, are often 100K-150K! 

My problem with fiction writing is that I am too often too succinct. I have spent too many years writing/editing non-fiction documents for business, where the rules are: "Clear, Concise, Correct and Consistent."


----------



## TuyaGirl

@Change yep, my ex had a crush some years ago, right after I dumped him, the 'victim' was a co-worker that run away from him. Fast. Smart girl. Then he tried to come back with the 'you're the only one' crap. No, not before that and not after either. Not hapenning  
@DraftyAiresMum go for it!! 

I'm so tired of this windy, cold weather, keeping me away from riding. Been in the barn just to check my mare and to get sick watching a cat eating one of her kittens. Geez, I know they do that when kittens die, but there was no need for me to see that :-(

Just the thought of Monday is killing me...


----------



## JCnGrace

Golden Horse said:


> Great post @*Change* , I totally agree.
> 
> I confess, i know it's my personality type, but people who use a 1000 words, when 100 carefully chosen will do drive me batty. Also people who just look up things on the Internet and repeat - yesterday I was trying to explain the difference between UK Heinz Beans (now on sale in Walmart) and Canadian Heinz Beans, I asked DH and he heads to Google and is reading me the history of baked beans. In the meantime I have replied to the question with "I guess they are more 'ketchupy' followed up by checking the ingredient list, to find that while they are broadly similar UK style has vinegar in them, and I guess proportions are different. DH is still telling me everything about beans Grrrrrr


Our husbands must be related. He'll go out to shoot and I'll ask him how it went and instead of getting a "good" or "bad" I'll get a detailed explanation. Makes me not want to ask. 

Two words on the bean thing - Van Camps - just saying. LOL


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

JCnGrace said:


> Our husbands must be related. He'll go out to shoot and I'll ask him how it went and instead of getting a "good" or "bad" I'll get a detailed explanation. Makes me not want to ask.


My husband and work. :icon_rolleyes: Instead of the typical "good," "bad," or "okay" answer most women get from men, I get a detailed analysis of every aspect of his day, including lunch, and must provide feedback or he gets his knickers in a knot. I know it's his ADHD, anxiety, and PTSD making him analyze everything like that, but then he starts asking me if because his boss said this, it means he likes him and...it's exhausting, to be honest.


----------



## JCnGrace

I'm convinced hubby is a little (well a lot) OCD. His kids agree with me. LOL


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Change said:


> *Drafty *- re the fiction writing. Being wordy is sometimes necessary when a market wants a story to fall within a specific word count (and short stories / novellas are often paid by the word). The difference between a short story, a novella, a novelette and a novel are all word count based. And where a romance novel can be between 70K and 90K, they're hard to sell at over 100K. Science Fiction/Fantasy novels, on the other hand, are often 100K-150K!
> 
> My problem with fiction writing is that I am too often too succinct. I have spent too many years writing/editing non-fiction documents for business, where the rules are: "Clear, Concise, Correct and Consistent."


I have read a lot of fiction, especially sci-fi/fantasy. I hate nothing more than an author who takes three paragraphs to describe a room. I don't need that much detail. Give me the meat-and-potatoes of the story, not that that one chick's silk dress had three hundred and forty-seven individual stitches in the embroidery and how much time it took to do that needlework and... :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## Golden Horse

LOL, I like some Dean Koontz books, but man does he annoy me at times with his descriptions.......


----------



## Change

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I have read a lot of fiction, especially sci-fi/fantasy. I hate nothing more than an author who takes three paragraphs to describe a room. I don't need that much detail. Give me the meat-and-potatoes of the story, not that that one chick's silk dress had three hundred and forty-seven individual stitches in the embroidery and how much time it took to do that needlework and... :icon_rolleyes:


Okay - yeah. Those drive me nuts, too, and I'll jump past that stuff. Stephen King and Robert Jordan jump to mind in those cases. 

But occasionally, a little purple prose is just what is needed to describe something: 
_
Silence pressed in on her. Cautiously, she raised her head. 

The meadow, so warm and alive only moments before, seemed cold and brittle now, as if formed of crystal and ice. She raised herself slowly to a sitting position, sure that any sudden motion would shatter her. Each leaf, every blade of grass, every flower sliced into her eyes, the colors so pure they hurt. K’Lar stood waiting, watching. He too, seemed crystalline, sharp-edged and unreal. A bird trilled and Tirae flinched at the sweet sound. The air seemed thick, like water, swollen with the scents of sap and grass, moldering leaves and rich, black soil.

“You belong with me, T’Rael. Not them. Not him.”

His voice cut like shards of glass. She recoiled. Concentrating on her movements, Tirae rose to her knees, to her feet. For a long silent moment, she dared nothing more. She vibrated like a plucked harp’s string, off key, wound too tight. Finally, she looked at K’Lar. 

“You lie,” she whispered at last, her throat tight and aching. “You may be Wildling, but not I. I am Dannar of Nightward’s daughter. Merisel is my mother.” 

Moving carefully lest she splinter into a thousand pieces, Tirae turned her back on him and walked away. Breathing hurt. The shaded woods were etched deep with details and muted colors that nonetheless burned her eyes. She felt tight, stiff and awkward. She wrapped her arms tightly around herself, trying to stop the growing, twisting ache inside her. She concentrated on her feet, willing each to move in turn, and noted with detached surprise that one foot was bare. 

As she walked, the crystalline forest began to melt, blurring in her vision. She stopped, unable to see where she was going. It took a long time for her to realize she was crying. 
_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Golden Horse said:


> LOL, I like some Dean Koontz books, but man does he annoy me at times with his descriptions.......


I love Tolkein's unconventional descriptions and his conversational way of writing. It's like he's verbally telling the story, not just writing it.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

Detail is a man thing. Have you ever read in the newspaper the results of a car race? I read to find out the placings, but you get a inch by inch description of the race including the tyres used, when changed, what to, air pressure, and every other little thing about each significant car. They (men) just like the details.


----------



## sarahfromsc

My hubster can remember the batting averages of players from 1964, but can't remember where he put his shoes three minutes ago.

To be truthful, I could care less about either. << That is my confession...lololol


----------



## gypsygirl

golden horse said:


> lol, i like some dean koontz books, but man does he annoy me at times with his descriptions.......


me too !


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

sarahfromsc said:


> My hubster can remember the batting averages of players from 1964, but can't remember where he put his shoes three minutes ago.
> 
> To be truthful, I could care less about either. << That is my confession...lololol


Mine can remember movie quotes like there's no tomorrow. He even remembers obscure parts of movies he's only seen once. Then he gets his knickers in a knot when I don't remember the same thing. He's gotten better about it and I know it's his ADHD that makes him that way...but it's still annoying. :lol:


----------



## sarahfromsc

I can only blame my hubsters issues on being anal and being obtuse at times. Ok, well, a lot of times.


----------



## Rain Shadow

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Mine can remember movie quotes like there's no tomorrow. He even remembers obscure parts of movies he's only seen once. Then he gets his knickers in a knot when I don't remember the same thing. He's gotten better about it and I know it's his ADHD that makes him that way...but it's still annoying. :lol:



:shock::shock::shock:

I might be a man.


----------



## Rain Shadow

Fingers crossed guy! 

I'm being called in for the third interview on the job I mentioned. I thought I failed the first one so this is great. 

But...I don't currently have a car. My Camaro blew its transmission and I don't have a job right now so its not getting fixed. But I do have someone who can drop me off and pick me up easily. And one of the requirements was a running car. 

The BM wants me. She says I did the best with the high strung Arab. I wonder why...not because that's all I own. So she's going to have to talk to the owner and see if they will allow me to be dropped off for a month or so, until I can fix my car. 

So fingers crossed and lets hope they are reasonable.


----------



## JCnGrace

Confession: I dang near almost forgot to feed the minis tonight.

I had something going on during my normal feeding time so went up to the barn early in the afternoon to do those chores. Minis get fed twice a day so I didn't want to feed them that early and figured they could wait until later. About 8:30 I finally remembered the poor little starving souls.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

Rain Shadow said:


> :shock::shock::shock:
> 
> I might be a man.


:rofl:


----------



## Golden Horse

Rain Shadow said:


> :shock::shock::shock:
> 
> I might be a man.


LOL, when my husband wants to ask directions, when I am still navigating, I also think that I might be a man

http://www.horseforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Drafty!!!!! Apply!!!! Don't let anyone talk you out of an _opportunity_ they have NO STAKE IN. As in, the decision doesn't affect them.

Applying and turning down (or saying yes!) is better than not even trying


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Skyseternalangel said:


> Drafty!!!!! Apply!!!! Don't let anyone talk you out of an _opportunity_ they have NO STAKE IN. As in, the decision doesn't affect them.
> 
> Applying and turning down (or saying yes!) is better than not even trying


I emailed my brother about it. One thing I love about him is that he's so straight-forward and somehow knows what I need to hear. 

The long and short of it is that I can't get anywhere staying at the hotel. I'm as high as I can go on the ladder. There is no position above my current one to which I can aspire, as the owner does not want to go the route of having a GM again. So, the only thing that will "grow" my position, especially financially, is the owner's good graces. He's made it pretty clear that I can't count on those.

As I did payroll today, I realized just how stressful he makes this. There was a lot of overtime on this paycheck because I had people quit and haven't been able to replace them, plus I had someone on vacation and they were unavailable to help cover shifts. I spent almost as long typing up an explanatory email for the OT to go with my payroll as I did actually putting together payroll. 

I just got an email from my owner regarding the payroll. He says "We're going to have to hire front desk and a housekeeper." No, really?! That's what I told him in the email, is that I've got an ad up on Craigslist, but haven't had any applications. My last day off was the 8th. My next day off won't be until the 29th. And that's if I get people hired and started within the next couple of days. I don't know what else to do. As it is, I'm working 7am to 3pm today, then coming back at 11pm and working until 7am tomorrow. Then, I'm working 3pm to 11pm tomorrow as well, and coming back 7am to 3pm on Wednesday. Then on Friday and Saturday, I'm pretty sure I'm going to end up working doubles (7am to 11pm both days). I don't know what else he wants.

I had 116.21 recorded hours on this check. That means I was working for about $10 an hour.


----------



## karliejaye

Drafty, you are worth more than that! The hotel owner needs a wake up call, he can't keep running you ragged and expect you to keep performing so well. YOU need to either move on and let him fall or get very honest about how overworked you are. It's for your benefit and the benefit of the business. 


I confess that is easier said than done. I am currently trying to begin a career change, and I am SO anti-change. I just about have a panic attack if I go to the grocery store any day besides Tuesday! Heaven forbid I have to take a detour from my regular route. And when my favorite horse local horse feed changed their packaging, I stared at it for a good 20 minutes before buying, cause I was scared it was too different. I get the hesitation in making a change, I REALLY DO, but it sounds like taking this fork in the road is a huge opportunity for the better!


----------



## Golden Horse

I confess, I have no idea how we all managed to survive in a world where there were no 'Carrot sticks" and I am of course referring to that training tool that seems to be part magic wand, part light sabre.............


----------



## sarahfromsc

Golden Horse said:


> I confess, I have no idea how we all managed to survive in a world where there were no 'Carrot sticks" and I am of course referring to that training tool that seems to be part magic wand, part light sabre.............


May the force be with you.


----------



## Avna

I confess that I don't know what a carrot stick is, much less what one looks like. Is it orange? I know it's a Parrelli gadget and that is the extent of my knowledge.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

> I had 116.21 recorded hours on this check. That means I was working for about $10 an hour.


Do you not get overtime? Are you working for nothing? It wouldn't be so bad if you were earning enough to live on. This guy is taking the mickey!

Send cv's/resume's out every where. Negotiate a decent starting rate. When you have a new job work out your notice and WALK. At that point all issues are the owners and if he cant cope. . . TOO BAD.

You deserve better. Time to make it happen. Good luck.


----------



## waresbear

I confess, I bought 2 more saddles, now I have a dozen. Hubby and I were at a farm sale, they were just sitting there, lonely, needing a home. I rescued them.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

ShirtHotTeez said:


> Do you not get overtime? Are you working for nothing? It wouldn't be so bad if you were earning enough to live on. This guy is taking the mickey!
> 
> Send cv's/resume's out every where. Negotiate a decent starting rate. When you have a new job work out your notice and WALK. At that point all issues are the owners and if he cant cope. . . TOO BAD.
> 
> You deserve better. Time to make it happen. Good luck.


I'm salary. So, regardless of how many hours I work, I make $1200 per check (before taxes and child support come out...after they come out, it's $798). If you look at it after taxes, I worked for $6.90 an hour. I'm gonna go cry now.


----------



## Avna

waresbear said:


> I confess, I bought 2 more saddles, now I have a dozen. Hubby and I were at a farm sale, they were just sitting there, lonely, needing a home. I rescued them.


A true humanitarian.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

When you have had your little cry, find two more jobs to send cv to. OK? Then you will start to feel like you are taking control. You are worth more. You can show any prospective employer how you added value to your motel job. Reason for leaving - you can go no higher where you are so it is time to move on. Say nothing negative about current position, always turn a bad situation around to how you made something better of it.


----------



## JCnGrace

Golden Horse said:


> I confess, I have no idea how we all managed to survive in a world where there were no 'Carrot sticks" and I am of course referring to that training tool that seems to be part magic wand, part light sabre.............


I'm with Avna on this one. Never owned one unless they're the kind you can eat and then I didn't own them very long. They are quite tasty paired with dill dip.


----------



## JCnGrace

waresbear said:


> I confess, I bought 2 more saddles, now I have a dozen. Hubby and I were at a farm sale, they were just sitting there, lonely, needing a home. I rescued them.


I bet the original owners of those hides really appreciate getting an upgraded home where they will be loved.:wink:


----------



## JCnGrace

Waresbear, I confess that I didn't think that reply out too well. I hope you read it in the ha ha funny manner I intended and not in the snide way it could be read as. I was just thinking if someone skinned me I'd much rather my hide be with a person who took care of it rather than using it as a dust collector.


----------



## Golden Horse

I confess I have never owned a carrot stick that couldn't eat, I do own 2 lunge whips, 2 schooling whips, (I think) at least 3 short whips, a plastic walking stick, and a lump of plastic pipe, with these I have handled horses, cows, husbands, sons.................

I confess that having picked 4 ticks off myself today I am sitting here just itching all over...


----------



## JCnGrace

Golden Horse said:


> I confess I have never owned a carrot stick that couldn't eat, I do own 2 lunge whips, 2 schooling whips, (I think) at least 3 short whips, a plastic walking stick, and a lump of plastic pipe, with these I have handled horses, cows, husbands, sons.................
> 
> I confess that having picked 4 ticks off myself today I am sitting here just itching all over...


I'd have to take a shower.


----------



## JCnGrace

I confess that getting graduation invitations from acquaintances I haven't seen in years whose kid I don't really know irritates me.


----------



## TimWhit91

I confess that there is only one kid song I can remember all the words to. I haven't even thought of it/heard it in about 15 years. And of course it would be the "nobody likes me, everybody hates me, guess I'll go eat some worms" song. Why couldn't I remember nice songs to sing my baby? XD


----------



## gypsygirl

TimWhit91 said:


> I confess that there is only one kid song I can remember all the words to. I haven't even thought of it/heard it in about 15 years. And of course it would be the "nobody likes me, everybody hates me, guess I'll go eat some worms" song. Why couldn't I remember nice songs to sing my baby? XD


Haha I'm afraid if I sing to mine she'll cry hahahha


----------



## SwissMiss

gypsygirl said:


> Haha I'm afraid if I sing to mine she'll cry hahahha


Or when they get older and say " mama stop singing, I want to sleep " :rofl:


----------



## Mulefeather

I made up a Goodnight song that I've sung to my niece. My SIL always comments about how pretty and touching it is and how much she loves it.

What she doesn't know is that I made it up singing to the dog...


----------



## Golden Horse

JCnGrace said:


> I'd have to take a shower.


I was sitting itching after my shower, and it seems for good reason, found one crawling on me when I went to bed. This year is bad, wasn't cold enough to kill everything off I guess.


----------



## Rain Shadow

I hate ticks. After bailing off of Kenzie Saturday and into the brush I found three on me. On my leg. Another on my belly. And well...the other between my butt cheeks. And that bite still itches.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I confess that I am EXTREMELY glad that I don't live in an area where ticks are a big problem. *shiver*


----------



## Golden Horse

I confess quitting time can't come soon enough today! I'm wearing a new bra and I need to get the rotten thing off. I believe that they may of hemmed it with sand paper


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I also confess that I slept better in the five hours I slept this morning at the hotel between 8am and 1pm than I have in MONTHS in my own bed.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I confess that I fell more in love with my horse after the praise we received from the vet.

Went from loving him but wanting him to change, to loving every part of him and being proud of where he is and how he is.

I think I just need to relax and not worry so much. Vet says his weight is ideal and after she told me that, suddenly he looked GOOD.


----------



## JCnGrace

Skyseternalangel said:


> I confess that I fell more in love with my horse after the praise we received from the vet.
> 
> Went from loving him but wanting him to change, to loving every part of him and being proud of where he is and how he is.
> 
> I think I just need to relax and not worry so much. Vet says his weight is ideal and after she told me that, suddenly he looked GOOD.


I think it's a good thing anytime someone falls more in love with their horse than they already are. :loveshower: 

You know it's funny how we can get a picture of our horse in our mind's eye and we always see the same thing. I always thought JC was skin & bones even though people would tell me he wasn't. I could see a picture of him and think "he looks dam good" then see him in person and still think he looked skinny.


----------



## JCnGrace

I confess that I was about ready to strangle my physicians assistant today. I was just there last month & she wanted to schedule another appt. to look more in depth at my back problems including x-rays. I go in today and she talks to me about it then gives me an order to go GET x-rays because they don't do them there. Why didn't she give me the order last month???? I really like her, she's a nice lady and at least she cares but I've warned her twice now that I'm a go to the dr. ONCE a year type person. So even though I like her I think I'm going to have to find a new doc again because she only wants to cover one thing at a time and I'm tired of making the 110 mile round trip every month.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I confess that I am not feeling working tomorrow. After the sleep I got this morning, I just want to curl up in that bed and not move for a week.


----------



## JCnGrace

Have you applied for your new job yet? A "sick day" would be a good time to go in for an interview.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Turning in my application tomorrow on my way home from work.


----------



## JCnGrace

YAY! Good luck! If you get this new job you won't believe the amount of stress that you were under in your current job that you don't even realize you have.


----------



## karliejaye

I confess I don't want to be at work today either! Feeling like I'm on the verge of a melt down/anxiety attack, tears already fell today and I feel more in there. Hubby is dealing with depression and anxiety for the first time in his life and so he wants to move, go back to school, essentially run from the feeling, and the idea of change has me panicky but I can't let it show because I don't want to make him worse. I'm putting my career change on hold so he can get done what he needs first. We're a mess at my household right now! I know it could be worse, but gosh darn I hate having anxiety!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

karliejaye said:


> I confess I don't want to be at work today either! Feeling like I'm on the verge of a melt down/anxiety attack, tears already fell today and I feel more in there. Hubby is dealing with depression and anxiety for the first time in his life and so he wants to move, go back to school, essentially run from the feeling, and the idea of change has me panicky but I can't let it show because I don't want to make him worse. I'm putting my career change on hold so he can get done what he needs first. We're a mess at my household right now! I know it could be worse, but gosh darn I hate having anxiety!


:hug:

I completely understand what you're going through. My husband suffers from depression and anxiety...and a whole other host of "lovely" acronyms (PTSD, ADHD, and a TBI). It sucks having to be the strong one when you feel like coming apart inside yourself.

I confess that I realized for the first time yesterday what a ***** I've been toward my husband since I started as manager at the hotel. I have no excuses. I can only guess it's the stress that I have no outlet for. I cried myself to sleep last night when I realized how awful I've been.


----------



## Mulefeather

karliejaye said:


> I confess I don't want to be at work today either! Feeling like I'm on the verge of a melt down/anxiety attack, tears already fell today and I feel more in there. Hubby is dealing with depression and anxiety for the first time in his life and so he wants to move, go back to school, essentially run from the feeling, and the idea of change has me panicky but I can't let it show because I don't want to make him worse. I'm putting my career change on hold so he can get done what he needs first. We're a mess at my household right now! I know it could be worse, but gosh darn I hate having anxiety!


I'm really sorry you're going through this, and boy do I hear you on the anxiety. 

Have you or your husband looked into medication or therapy (or ideally both)? I suffer from GAD, panic attacks and depression, and finding a good psychiatrist who also offered therapy has been one of the best things I have ever done for myself. Daily, I take Cymbalta, Vyvanse (ADHD) and Ativan as needed, though I don't feel the need for it every day. I try not to take the Ativan unless I need help sleeping or am having a very bad anxiety day, since I don't want to build up a resistance and make it less effective. 

Additionally, maintaining a good diet and getting some sort of exercise helps me a lot. Ideally I also take a magnesium citrate supplement, Vitamin D3, and Gelatin. When I maintain like that, it does help me a lot with regulating sleep too, which is another big issue for me.


----------



## karliejaye

I see a therapist fairly regularly and though she says I am not diagnosable GAD, I am borderline. I have stayed away from the medication so far (in college I was put on lithium briefly, that was a disaster) but I try to eat a nutritious balanced diet, which DOES help. Hubby doesn't want to see a therapist yet. He said he will if he can't get out of it in 6 month. He has been trying exercise but the last few days it has been worse after the work out. To make matters more difficult, I have just started a progestrin only pill to help with endometriomas, and I know those hormones are not helping.


I know it could be worse, we could be out of a home, dealing with major illness, natural disaster, but anxiety doesn't seem to understand that, haha.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Never downplay your problems because someone else's "might be worse." It's not fair to you. Yes, it pretty much always "could be worse," but that doesn't matter when it's "bad enough" right now.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I confess I hate car problems, turns out it's the starter in my car that is not working. $500. That I don't have, cause my paycheck is only $300... woo.


----------



## JCnGrace

Karliejaye & Sky, I hope life turn rightside up for both of you sooner rather than later.


----------



## JCnGrace

Another rainy day in southern Indiana so I took not just one but TWO naps. LOL


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I've worked 52 hours this pay week (week starts on Monday) and I have another 20 to go before the pay week is over. I really just want to sleep for a week, at this point. My brain is completely fried.


----------



## JCnGrace

I'll bet it is Drafty. I've known a lot of grocery store or restaurant mangers and they always have to put such incredibly long hours I often wonder how those positions ever get filled, sound like yours is the same. I have my fingers crossed on that new job for you!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I did the math today. I'll have something like 120+ hours on this check. That means I'm working for $8/hr before taxes...and about $5.55/hr after.


----------



## Change

Being a bit of a gambler, I would probably have to walk in to your owner's office and say, "Pay up, or step up." And then I'd go home. 

I'd probably end up out of a job, but ... 50/50 isn't bad odds in Vegas!


----------



## ManicMini

I confess that I'm going to test ride a horse today and i'm very excited and nervous about it. I'm hoping this seller isn't like the previous ones i've met and pressures me to buy the horse or get upset when I thank them for their time but politely decline to purchase their horse.


----------



## gypsygirl

I confess I had my first ride in nine months and I'm not even sore ! So what that is was on my 27yo chubby pony and only 25 minutes  but I did w/t/c and canter poles so it wasn't a nothing walk around ride  gonna try to ride the young ones today !!


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

fftopic: Sorry. Does anyone know what is happening with the photo competition? I cant find where to submit photo/ or vote on photos. :shrug:


----------



## JCnGrace

ManicMini said:


> I confess that I'm going to test ride a horse today and i'm very excited and nervous about it. I'm hoping this seller isn't like the previous ones i've met and pressures me to buy the horse or get upset when I thank them for their time but politely decline to purchase their horse.


How did it go?


----------



## JCnGrace

ShirtHotTeez said:


> fftopic: Sorry. Does anyone know what is happening with the photo competition? I cant find where to submit photo/ or vote on photos. :shrug:


No, sorry I don't. What about asking on the new forum thread? It will probably be seen sooner there by someone who knows.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I confess I really do not like working anymore. I'd rather be at the barn or sleeping...


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I also confess I am not designed to work in retail, at all. 

I'm good at it, but I really am not a fan


----------



## JCnGrace

I confess I never learn. Let hubby do the grocery shopping again.:icon_rolleyes:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Uh oh. What happened this time, JC? :lol:

Sky, I am soooooooo glad I got out of retail. Hospitality is marginally better.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I confess that I'm a little loopy. Four hours of sleep last night, working 16 hours today (13 hours in), getting off at 11pm then have to be back at 7am. I'm hiding in my office playing Juice Jam.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

JCnGrace said:


> No, sorry I don't. What about asking on the new forum thread? It will probably be seen sooner there by someone who knows.


I asked on "New site look and software upgrade Feedback Thread" but haven't had a reply.


----------



## JCnGrace

On the list...

Salted butter sticks - I got light salted butter (what the heck is that anyway?)

2 loaves white bread - I got a loaf of white bread and a loaf of Italian bread (which he hates every time he eats it but I guess didn't know the name of the bread he doesn't like)

We have company coming tomorrow for lunch and I specifically wrote on the list not to get extras because I already had stuff planned. So he brings home a $3.00 pecan pie to have for desert, like I would feed that to company.

I was impressed that he got the romaine lettuce right. The last time it was on his list he brought home bagged romaine salad. I did warn him on the list not to make the same mistake. LOL

It's pretty bad that I have to write him a book for a shopping list.

He also bought a bunch of junk that wasn't on the list for himself like donut sticks, 3 bags of cookies, and something from Hostess because I saw the wrapper in the trash. How that man can live on stuff like that and not be big as a barn makes me jealous because I don't eat that stuff and I AM as big as a barn. I do have a weakness for salty stuff though.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

My DH is the same way. He'll buy cookies, cake, all sorts of sugary snacks, and not gain an ounce. Me? I look at the stuff and gain ten pounds.


----------



## JCnGrace

ShirtHotTeez said:


> I asked on "New site look and software upgrade Feedback Thread" but haven't had a reply.


You'd think they would monitor that a little better during this transition. On the Classic site I can see a picture with "Photo Contest" over it but it's not a link.


----------



## ManicMini

The test ride went much better than I originally anticipated. The owner was very kind and patient with my initial nervousness about riding the horse. The horse was a true gentleman and was not put off by my nervous energy. He quietly plodded along until I asked for more speed and he quickly went into a trot. I've been riding gaited horses so I became a little unbalanced and he slowed right down so I didn't come out of the saddle. 

He wasn't bothered by other horses screaming and didn't answer them, cows and loose dogs didn't phase him. I was very impressed. It was very nice being able to enjoy riding again.


----------



## JCnGrace

Glad you had a good test ride. Are you going back for a second look or did you bring him home?


----------



## JCnGrace

I confess I went and looked in hubby's junk food cabinet to see just what kind of Hostess goodie he bought. I shouldn't have. There sat chocolate covered twinkies. I didn't know such a thing existed but I really want to try one. I've resisted so far but I know I'll give in at some point.


----------



## Golden Horse

I confess - I probably shouldn't be posting, spent the day volunteering at a hunter jumper show, am tired, sore, very sunburnt, and sleeping in someone's basement, because a little over the limit to drive home....it was a dam good day, but maybe should of eaten a little more, or drunk a little less!


----------



## JCnGrace

I'm impressed Golden, drunk and you can still spell.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

muscle memory!! lol


----------



## Kawonu

I confess I should be asleep right now, but I can't stop thinking about horses - especially mine!


----------



## Change

I confess that I logged on to my computer to pay bills.... and came here instead.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I confess that you just reminded me that I need to pay our APS (electric) bill, @Change. Thanks. lol

I also confess that getting up at 4:30am is not on my list of favorite things to do...especially not after I only went to sleep at 1am.


----------



## ManicMini

JCnGrace said:


> Glad you had a good test ride. Are you going back for a second look or did you bring him home?


I'm going back for a second look on Saturday and if everything goes well, he might come home with me.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I confess that I might be a little bit addicted to the Dannon Oikos Crunch banana peanut butter crunch greek yogurt. At least it's only 170 calories.

I also confess that I might be a horrible wife. :lol: DH is out of town working on a side job with his construction crew and was drunk texting me last night. This morning, he texted me and said "It's hard to eat," implying that he's got a pretty major hangover. I am feeling thoroughly unsympathetic toward him right now...and may have even made fun of him a little bit. :lol:


----------



## TuyaGirl

I knew the day would come, but I'm still really sad about it... 

The farm where I board did not actually belong to BO, the real owner allowed him to be there and use the stables / barn and pastures in exchange of him taking care of the place and keep curious people away. Because this place is amazing!! It belonged to an american actress, Loretta Young, from what I know a passionate for the Lusitano horse and driving. There are many equestrian related items in the now abandoned house. 
BO has a small land right next to the farm, of his own, where he keeps a few sheep, but nothing fancy. Well he knew the whole farm was for sale, but it was so pricy (1.750.000 euros) that for many years no one thought of buying it, and he didn't prepare his own land for moving the horses if needed. It was sold this week, and now he has little space for all the horses, guess no decent pasture or many paddoks for turnout, and must sell a lot of them (he has around 20 atm).

My mare had her own paddock to run and graze. Don't know how it is going to be. Can't move her anywhere else, I board for a very low price in here and can't afford other place, plus they are like my family, we get along really well. 

I'll miss it so much... And so the horses that will be sold :-(

Don't know if pics are showing, just a few of the pastures, now I realise I don't have any of the house itself from close on this phone, only in the backgroung, but if anyone is curious about it here is the link to one of the selling ads. The name of the farm translated is Grey Cat's farm.

Sorry for the lecture, I'm really worried right now...

QUINTA DO GATO CINZENTO - PENICHE - Logisells

Sorry one of the pictures is sideways


----------



## Rain Shadow

I need to cry/rant a bit and you guys don't judge soo you get to here it. 

My grandfather was admitted to the hospital Friday for back surgery. It was planned, they were fusing two disk in his back. He was suppose to go home Saturday, but because of minor complications, he's being kept until Tuesday. I know logically he's fine and will be okay, but I'm super stressed over this. 

We board an older woman's horse and I just don't like her. She butts her nose in where it doesn't belong, treats me like dirt, because I'm a young adult and clearly I don't respect her as my elder...uhh no lady, I don't respect you because you stir up trouble and I have to deal with it. 

Anyways I'm managing the 6 horses alone, plus my grandfather's 5 dogs and his cats. So I'm stretched pretty thin. 

I fed this morning, took all the dogs out, filled waters, and went to visit him and bring him coffee and donuts. I got a text from the boarder complaining that she wanted to ride today, and where was I to saddle her horse. And why weren't stalls cleaned yet. 

I calmly texted her back that 1) I saddled her horse one time for her to be helpful, its not a service we offer. 2) The stalls would get cleaned when I got home, that I was visiting my grandfather in the hospital. 

I got no responce back so figured it was done and hung out for a bit at the hospital before leaving to head to the feed store and then back to the barn. Well grandpa called me to let me know the boarder had called him complaining about my attitude. I sent him a screenshot of the texts and he agreed she was just being her usual self and told me to ignore it. 

Got back and she hadn't gone riding, her horse was still covered in mud. So I cleaned stalls and did the chores. 

A few hours ago I got another text from her saying how we really need to take our dog to the vet, its animal cruelty to let him have that tumor. 

The dog is a 13 year old Husky belonging to my dad. He's got a tumor on his neck, that the vet agrees is probably cancer. But we decided to leave it alone because of his age. The dog is still happy and he has pain meds for his few bad days. The vet agrees he's not ready to be PTS yet. 

The boarder knows this and I explained it to her again. She then called my poor grandfather again and complained. She got into a fight with him. 

He told me that when he gets out of the hospital he's giving her 30 days notice to move her horse. But that I need to be around because he has a feeling she's going to call AC on us over the dog. We have vet papers and stuff but its such a hassle. 

I just wanna sit down and cry right now.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

The woman is a cow knowing your granddad is in hospital and harrassing you both like that. Tell her that she is being inconsiderate, after all, she might get the huff and leave - what a tragedy!!!

If she knows the dog is under vet care she won't lodge a complaint because she hasn't a leg to stand on, especially if it will cost her $$.

Know that you are doing well and try not to let the woman get to you. If she harps at you again tell her "thanks for adding pressure when I'm so worried about Granddad and have so much to do". You have no need for niceties, be polite but straight, and she is being an as s.


----------



## JCnGrace

What ShirtHot said only she's much nicer than I would be. I've never been one to suffer fools gladly and I can thank my dad for that. His life lesson in that matter is you respect all people no matter what age, race or religion until they do something that proves they don't deserve that respect and then you write them out of your life. Oh, and they must show you respect as well. My dad was a wise man and his teachings have served me well in life. Dam, I still miss him something fierce.


----------



## JCnGrace

TuyaGirl said:


> I knew the day would come, but I'm still really sad about it...
> 
> The farm where I board did not actually belong to BO, the real owner allowed him to be there and use the stables / barn and pastures in exchange of him taking care of the place and keep curious people away. Because this place is amazing!! It belonged to an american actress, Loretta Young, from what I know a passionate for the Lusitano horse and driving. There are many equestrian related items in the now abandoned house.
> BO has a small land right next to the farm, of his own, where he keeps a few sheep, but nothing fancy. Well he knew the whole farm was for sale, but it was so pricy (1.750.000 euros) that for many years no one thought of buying it, and he didn't prepare his own land for moving the horses if needed. It was sold this week, and now he has little space for all the horses, guess no decent pasture or many paddoks for turnout, and must sell a lot of them (he has around 20 atm).
> 
> My mare had her own paddock to run and graze. Don't know how it is going to be. Can't move her anywhere else, I board for a very low price in here and can't afford other place, plus they are like my family, we get along really well.
> 
> I'll miss it so much... And so the horses that will be sold :-(
> 
> Don't know if pics are showing, just a few of the pastures, now I realise I don't have any of the house itself from close on this phone, only in the backgroung, but if anyone is curious about it here is the link to one of the selling ads. The name of the farm translated is Grey Cat's farm.
> 
> Sorry for the lecture, I'm really worried right now...
> 
> QUINTA DO GATO CINZENTO - PENICHE - Logisells
> 
> Sorry one of the pictures is sideways


I'd be worried too! Maybe the new owners would continue to let him lease it, wouldn't hurt to ask anyway. In the meantime I wish you the best of luck at coming up with a plan B. You might find cheaper board by just stopping and asking at farms that just have horse vs boarding barns.


----------



## JCnGrace

JCnGrace said:


> I confess I went and looked in hubby's junk food cabinet to see just what kind of Hostess goodie he bought. I shouldn't have. There sat chocolate covered twinkies. I didn't know such a thing existed but I really want to try one. I've resisted so far but I know I'll give in at some point.


The good news is they are nothing to write home about so I'm good with one and done. And they are only half grown twinkies so there's that too. :mrgreen:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

JCnGrace said:


> The good news is they are nothing to write home about so I'm good with one and done. And they are only half grown twinkies so there's that too. :mrgreen:


:rofl:

I can't STAND Twinkies, chocolate-covered or otherwise.


----------



## Golden Horse

Oops, back in the basement for night two...sunburnt, sore, over the official driving limit......day two of show, dressage today, up until 15 minutes before my first test I was going to cancel...but rode anyway...will update the Fergie thread tomorrow sometime, but just to say she was a star.


----------



## TuyaGirl

JCnGrace said:


> I'd be worried too! Maybe the new owners would continue to let him lease it, wouldn't hurt to ask anyway. In the meantime I wish you the best of luck at coming up with a plan B. You might find cheaper board by just stopping and asking at farms that just have horse vs boarding barns.


The thing is this is actually not a boarding barn, but a private space where there's only two boarders, me and another guy that is actually taking his mare to his own property soon. I used to rent a mare in here for trailriding and I started getting along pretty well with the whole family and they allowed me to take a horse in to help fulfill my dream. He gives me free lessons when needed and takes really good care of my mare. 

I was around when the new buyers came to inform they owned the property now, their kid had a broken arm and I heard him tell he had fallen from a horse when riding bareback. Only time will tell what will happen and what they intend to do there.

Feels like I already miss the place :-( It has been almost 10 years since I go there and 6 since I board there... Plus my mare took a long time to settle when I bought her, you could tell it was hard on her, hope it's better this time.


----------



## LittleBayMare

I confess that I've had a new horse on the property for almost eight months and never bother to post any pictures of her or even tell anyone on here about her. :biggrin:


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

LittleBayMare said:


> I confess that I've had a new horse on the property for almost eight months and never bother to post any pictures of her or even tell anyone on here about her. :biggrin:


Picture not showing?!! C'mon, you can't admit that and not post a pic!! lol


----------



## gypsygirl

I confess, I'm so tired ! I rode two out of my three horses today. Tired but happy


----------



## LittleBayMare

ShirtHotTeez said:


> Picture not showing?!! C'mon, you can't admit that and not post a pic!! lol


what is this blasphemy? no pictures? such a criminal act!  Lol!
This is Rapunzel, aka Punzi. Registered APHA: Sheza Hollywood Harlet (I swear, mods, that is her registered name. Blame her breeder, not me). 14 hh of lazy couch potato. She actutally belongs to my parents now. My mom was using her as a therapy horse anyway, so I gave her to them. Perfect job for her because it involves walking reeeeally sloooowly.







Edit: Gah! Fail! :beatup:
I tried, guys, I really tried.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I confess today was the first time a monday felt like Monday....... everything went wrong!


----------



## Golden Horse

Cheer up Skye, if everything goes wrong on a Monday it means you have got it out of the way for the week :wink:

OK, I've updated Fergies Diva thread, go read how she now IS a diva


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I confess that I'm back at work at 11pm after working 7am to 3pm already today. I won't get off until 3pm tomorrow and the owner of the hotel picked tomorrow of all days to come by. I've already apologized to my staff in the event that I snap or have a freak out. I'm seriously on the verge of tears right now. DH and I had a fight as I was leaving for work (simply brought up the fact that the way he asks me as soon as I text someone if they answered me yet bothers me a little...he had a major freak out over it...he's always getting after me for not telling him when something bothers me, then the times I _do_ tell him when something bothers me without him having to drag it out of me, he freaks out :icon_rolleyes: ). 

I just want to curl up in my office and sleep.


----------



## horseluvr2524

TuyaGirl said:


> I knew the day would come, but I'm still really sad about it...
> 
> The farm where I board did not actually belong to BO, the real owner allowed him to be there and use the stables / barn and pastures in exchange of him taking care of the place and keep curious people away. Because this place is amazing!! It belonged to an american actress, Loretta Young, from what I know a passionate for the Lusitano horse and driving. There are many equestrian related items in the now abandoned house.
> BO has a small land right next to the farm, of his own, where he keeps a few sheep, but nothing fancy. Well he knew the whole farm was for sale, but it was so pricy (1.750.000 euros) that for many years no one thought of buying it, and he didn't prepare his own land for moving the horses if needed. It was sold this week, and now he has little space for all the horses, guess no decent pasture or many paddoks for turnout, and must sell a lot of them (he has around 20 atm).
> 
> My mare had her own paddock to run and graze. Don't know how it is going to be. Can't move her anywhere else, I board for a very low price in here and can't afford other place, plus they are like my family, we get along really well.
> 
> I'll miss it so much... And so the horses that will be sold :-(
> 
> Don't know if pics are showing, just a few of the pastures, now I realise I don't have any of the house itself from close on this phone, only in the backgroung, but if anyone is curious about it here is the link to one of the selling ads. The name of the farm translated is Grey Cat's farm.
> 
> Sorry for the lecture, I'm really worried right now...
> 
> QUINTA DO GATO CINZENTO - PENICHE - Logisells
> 
> Sorry one of the pictures is sideways


Rough situation. That place is drop dead gorgeous too. Just the place I would want to buy... *cough cough* I swear its not me! I just wish it was me... I would let you guys continue keeping your horses there! Just make room for one more mare :wink: Seriously though, hope you find somewhere for your horse! Maybe you can come to an arrangement with the new owners?
@DraftyAiresMum
I hope things improve for you very soon. :sad:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

@horseluvr2524 , thanks. I'm just done. If I knew I was going to get that job with the town or that I could find a job that paid as much as I'm making now right away, I'd probably just walk out. I know it's not ideal and I'd leave my staff in a lurch, but I am so tired of being tired and not having a life because the hotel eats up all my free time. I was happily going to give one of my front desk people some OT tomorrow and have her come in early so I could go home and sleep, then I realized that the owner is coming and I almost broke down in tears. I know how he is. He's not going to care that I'm completely exhausted. He's going to stay all day and stress me out. I just hope I don't break down in front of him 'cuz I'm right at that point.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

Well Drafty, if things go really pear-shaped make the most of it. If you end up having a meltdown, you might as well tell him you should be paid more, with all the extra time and care you put in and increased profit you created for him you should at least be able to afford a reliable car and pay your bills. If its going to be bad you might as well throw it all in his face, he is unlikely to sack you because he would have to do it himself. I hope you find something much better and ditch him anyway.

And blokes don't like tears so use them as well


----------



## horseluvr2524

I confess that while trying to get a lazy dog to move (no collar on) I accidentally hurt her in the process! :sad: She made a very loud high pitched screech. Treats and lots of hugs and kisses and apologies were made afterwards. Poor puppy!
@DraftyAiresMum
He has no right to run you ragged like this. A meltdown might put things in perspective. Yes tears, tears are good. Tears make things happen. lol. I'm actually not manipulative like that. That made me sound like a very manipulative woman! I try my hardest not to ever cry in front of other people. But in your case, this guy needs sense knocked into him.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

ShirtHotTeez said:


> Well Drafty, if things go really pear-shaped make the most of it. If you end up having a meltdown, you might as well tell him you should be paid more, with all the extra time and care you put in and increased profit you created for him you should at least be able to afford a reliable car and pay your bills. If its going to be bad you might as well throw it all in his face, he is unlikely to sack you because he would have to do it himself. I hope you find something much better and ditch him anyway.
> 
> And blokes don't like tears so use them as well


The last time I really felt like this was when I first took over as manager and the old GM (who had just been sacked and was on her way out, but finished out the last few days of the month to "train" me) was constantly in my ear, talking crap about everyone and warning me to watch my back. I had a cold coming on at the time and the third day after I was given the position, I walked into the office with the owner and our corporate rep sitting there and begged him in tears not to have the old GM come in again because I couldn't handle the stress.

I don't melt down often, but when I do, it's in rather spectacular fashion. Also, because it doesn't happen very often and I'm pretty good at hiding everything until it _does_ happen, it usually throws people for a complete loop. I'm always known as the quiet, calm, collected one (my husband once commented that, had I been physically capable, I would have made a good Marine because I'm so cool under pressure :redface: ), even during an argument or in the face of someone verbally attacking me.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@horseluvr2524 yes that place is amazing, you can really feel peace of mind in there. I always spend the whole week dreading to go back there 
There was another interested woman that would let the horses stay, unfortunately she didn't make it in time I guess... We still don't know what will happen, just waiting, but it is killing me and I feel sad already. Very sad. I'll keep everyone updated on this.


@DraftyAiresMum not being easy, huh? Stay strong, believe better days will come soon. (I wish better days would come for me too, I really HATE my job and it's really underpaid, oh well...)


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I confess that I wish I were able to call in sick today but I need the money and don't want to cause problems.

Drafty, does the owner stay all day? Could you grant that girl overtime tomorrow?


----------



## JCnGrace

It's a good thing the farrier just called to say he'd be here at 1:00 because I had totally forgotten to write it on the calendar.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Skyseternalangel said:


> Drafty, does the owner stay all day? Could you grant that girl overtime tomorrow?


He usually doesn't leave until 2-3pm. My shift ends at 3pm. Even if he leaves at 2pm, there's really no point in having her come in early, at that point. 



JCnGrace said:


> It's a good thing the farrier just called to say he'd be here at 1:00 because I had totally forgotten to write it on the calendar.


I totally forgot the owner was coming today until he emailed me yesterday about something else and ended it with "I'll see you tomorrow around 9:30." Quite a few choice words flew out of my mouth at that point.

I confess that I nearly beat a guest this morning. My tolerance for BS is extremely low this morning, as can be imagined. He's one of our regular contractors who comes every week, but he's just a dumb kid (maybe 24?). He came at me sideways over a charge for smoking in his room that happened two months ago. I've seen him several times since the incident and he hasn't said a word. He claims that he didn't smoke in the room. I have two housekeepers and another front desk person, as well as myself, who all went in the room after he checked out and verified that it smelled like it had been smoked in and there were ashes on the sink. Our hotel is non-smoking, so if someone smokes in the room, we _know_. I immediately called his supervisor (who stays here and we're on friendly terms) and told him what the situation was, since the guy stay is paid for on the company card. His supervisor told me to charge the company card and they'd take it out of his pay. I offered to email him picture evidence and he said not to bother. 

Then, when the guy couldn't get his way on the smoking charge, he started in on this whole thing about how I told his supervisor he was sneaking around the hotel, when all he'd done was come to use the bathroom. I told him that I hadn't told the supervisor he was sneaking around, but that he had checked out that morning, then showed up that evening and disappeared, so it was a little odd. The supervisor (who I also spoke to this morning) told him to be a polite adult and let us know he's going to use the bathroom. When I told the guy what I'd told his supervisor he goes "Is it because of my skin color?!" (he's Mexican). Ummmmm...my husband and ex-husband are Mexican, my son is half-Mexican, and my niece and nephew are half-Mexican. No, it's not because of your skin color, home slice. It's because you're an ***. :icon_rolleyes:

I was fine until he pulled the race card. Things went downhill fast after that and it was a good thing there was a counter between him and me. 

Some people's children!!  :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## Hondo

gingerscout said:


> I'm getting sick and tired of being alone with my horse all the time,


I never feel alone when I'm with my horse.


----------



## Golden Horse

@DraftyAiresMum, I really hope that today goes OK, but agree that breaking down and explaining that if you are going to work two peoples job you want two people pay.......it broke me, I don't want to see it totally break you. Either you need a decent assistant, or more minions running around, as long as you keep working 80 hours for 40 hours pay he will let you, who is making money here?

I confess, I caught the sun at the weekend....badly, it was windy so didn't really register how hot it was. Now sporting a really red face to match my pretty red ribbon.









Yes I'm burnt, forehead, nose, tops of ears, yes it was stupid....yes it hurts! Oh and yes I wear glasses!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

DraftyAiresMum said:


> He usually doesn't leave until 2-3pm. My shift ends at 3pm. Even if he leaves at 2pm, there's really no point in having her come in early, at that point.


No I mean the next time you work (tomorrow as in, the day after he comes by) would you be able to give it to her then, so you can recoup after his visit?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

My owner just called me to let me know he's heading up here in about an hour (he lives an hour and a half away). I told him that I'd been here since 11pm last night and he was like "Why?" I almost broke down right then and there. After that ***-hat construction worker this morning, my tolerance levels are REALLY low and I almost snapped. When I (sarcastically) told him that I'd had to work a whole crap-ton of hours because my audit guy needed a day off and I was trying to minimize the OT, so I had to pick up most of the extra shifts, his response was "Oh, okay. Good." :icon_rolleyes:




























(The last two are only 'cuz I love Firefly :lol: )


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Skyseternalangel said:


> No I mean the next time you work (tomorrow as in, the day after he comes by) would you be able to give it to her then, so you can recoup after his visit?


Oh! Yeah, I'm not sure. She was able to today because she is watching her grandkids right now and they are at their other grandparents' house today.


----------



## karliejaye

DraftyAiresMum said:


> When I (sarcastically) told him that I'd had to work a whole crap-ton of hours because my audit guy needed a day off and I was trying to minimize the OT, so I had to pick up most of the extra shifts, his response was "Oh, okay. Good." :icon_rolleyes:


Oh HECK no! Not "okay, good" Not okay at all. You should write out what all you do for the hotel, how you have brought it back around, and everything you do above and beyond your job duty. Then underneath that write out your calculations that show how much you are ending up getting paid when you put in so much extra time. Ask him if that is what he thinks you are worth. If he is decent perhaps he didn't realize how devalued he was making you. If he doesn't see a problem, I would make a plan to walk ASAP.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

This just made me cry all over again.

https://www.glassdoor.com/Salaries/hotel-operations-manager-salary-SRCH_KO0,24.htm

Operations Manager Salary

Hotel Manager Salaries and how key factors impact Hotel Manager Salaries - Salary.com

Hotel Operations Manager: Career and Salary Facts

I barely made $25K last year and will maybe make $28K this year.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

How is he paying you so little!? My mom made more working in a library shelving books!!! What is going on, that's criminal.


----------



## LittleBayMare

I confess that I just joined a facebook group called "Blinged out tack for sale"...I'm pretty sure this should be deadly sin number eight :shock: so shiiiiiiiiiny


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

It's a small town and good jobs are difficult to come by. The majority of what you find are minimum wage, even working for private companies. 

I have a friend who works from home for U-Haul. She makes $2k per month. Before taxes, I make $2400 per month. She works about 20-25 hours a week. I am working 60+ on average.


----------



## LittleBayMare

DraftyAiresMum said:


> It's a small town and good jobs are difficult to come by. The majority of what you find are minimum wage, even working for private companies.
> 
> I have a friend who works from home for U-Haul. She makes $2k per month. Before taxes, I make $2400 per month. She works about 20-25 hours a week. I am working 60+ on average.


That's the disadvantage of small towns. The few good jobs there are are so competitive and rarely come up on the open market. Out where I live, most people have to drive upwards of an hour or more just to make barely above minimum wage. That's why I choose to work as an independent contractor. It has it's own set of difficulties, but at least I get to be my own boss.


----------



## SwissMiss

@Golden Horse that looks painful... Put a thick layer of yoghurt on it and leave it on until it doesn't feel cool anymore...


----------



## Rain Shadow

I confess I made peanut butter cookies for my barn helper's birthday...except now I need to make more. I had to make sure the recipe was good and who knows, the first 11 cookies might have been flukes


----------



## Golden Horse

@rainshadow quality control is so important when you are cooking for others...


----------



## Golden Horse

I confess, I managed to chap my finger trying to sheet down a cart, seems of you let go of the sprung loaded handle then it will bite you...the good news is it is the finger that already hurt! Bled quite nicely for a while, so it should be clean


----------



## gypsygirl

Rain Shadow said:


> I confess I made peanut butter cookies for my barn helper's birthday...except now I need to make more. I had to make sure the recipe was good and who knows, the first 11 cookies might have been flukes


I also must confess I ate half a tube of cookie dough today and didn't even bake cookies haha


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

So when you confess to a belly ache later, are we supposed to feel sympathy!! lol


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I confess that I came home early from work and are a pint of Ben and Jerry's Phish Food ice cream. I also should be sleeping right now but because my husband is out working with his brother, I haven't been able to sleep. :-(

I also went grocery shopping on my way home and spent $68...but saved $33. Pretty proud of that.


----------



## Rain Shadow

I need to stay away from Stallion ads apparently. 

So there is a very small, like less then 5% chance of me breeding Kenzie. I want a baby out of her so bad, she's basically my dream horse, minus her coloring. But financially that's not an option. 

And what did I stumble across? A stud I really like...ugh. Anyone wanna do a breeding lease before she turns 15?

Double Starz Ranch


----------



## Golden Horse

He's very handsome, but those videos are plain annoying....great clips of your best buddy horse, but not good adverts.


----------



## JCnGrace

I had one of those days that everything went wrong.

Farrier day and when I went to the barn Gamble was all keyed up about something and had everyone else worked up. Out of the 5 in that herd 3 were turds. More turds in my mind than the farrier's. When I apologize for their behavior he laughs at me and says I don't know what a bad horse is. Actually I do, but I put in enough training time that I expect them to be perfect for him.

The plus side to this scenario is dad farrier is back (had both of them here today so we got done pronto). YAY!!! He took a new job that will allow him to do farrier work 3 days a week and son farrier is heading out to Oregon to work under a reining trainer for 6 months to a year. I'm really glad for son farrier that he's gotten this opportunity to grow as a trainer because that is really where his heart lies.

Get done with the minis and I leave their halters on while I write the check. Little Miss rubbed on the fence and got hung up. Thankfully the snap on the halter broke and she was free by the time I got to her but she cut her lip in a couple of places. No stitches needed.

And then it was time to come in and have a few minutes to relax before supper. I had a message from my mail order pharmacy that my insurance wasn't going through. So 3 conversations with them and 1 with the insurance company and I still don't have the situation resolved. More conversations coming up tomorrow and I HATE!!! dealing with insurance companies. Costco too really because they have never once filled my prescriptions without having to call me 3 or 4 times. It might not be a bad thing if I do have to switch to a different pharmacy. Long story short our provider decided to dump their contract with the city and new ins. agreed to pick us up and fulfill our old contract. They said everything would remain the same but Costco is saying new insurance will not cover prescriptions through them and new insurance company is telling me yes they will. :icon_rolleyes:

I'm glad it's after midnight now and I'm starting a new day.


----------



## JCnGrace

And it irritates the heck out of me that the forum automatically capitalizes the next word after a punctuation mark whether you want it to or not! 

OK I think I'm done pi$$ing and moaning now. LOL


----------



## karliejaye

I confess I sometimes think Chief is "special." Rode him yesterday and while tacking up/grooming he picked his right front up great the first time, but when I picked them up a second round to apply a thrush treatment, oh boy, he could NOT figure out how to bend his knee. He does this from time to time and it is so weird. He picks the foot up a smidge but locks his knee straight and then cant figure out how to pick it all the way up. He also has done that to the trimmer, as well as deciding to straighten his knee and stand on the hoof jack. As soon as I get his knee to bend he's like, "oh yeah, THAT joint!" 


Oh pony, what WILL I do with you!?


----------



## Golden Horse

@JCnGrace I hope today is better, I confess the last few days are catching up with me, it's 8:30am here and I'm ready to go to bed!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I confess that five years ago today, I was having to decide between taking my heart horse, Dakota, back and buying Aires as a 2yo, barely-handled, 15hh, 1200lbs stud colt. I was so torn about what to do. On the one hand, Dakota was the first horse I'd worked with from the ground to the saddle. We knew each other inside and out. But, he had severe arthritis in his hocks and they were already fused, even though he was only 12. He would never be anything but a VERY light trail horse for someone smaller than me (even at my lightest) or a kid's horse (which he would have loved). On the other hand, Aires was a blank slate. I could go anywhere and do anything with him that I wanted. The possibilities were limited only by my determination and drive. But, he was completely unbroke and barely handled. He hadn't been outside his stall in six months. 

As much as I would have loved to take both, Dakota for my son and Aires for me, I couldn't afford two horses. So, I made the excruciating decision to let Dakota go and buy Aires. I still miss Dakota all the time, but Aires is my heart horse. I never thought you could have more than one heart horse, but here I am.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I confess that I was hoping to get ripped a new one about my riding and given advice... but so far everyone just thinks we're doing so great. How can I learn from that?


----------



## karliejaye

Skyseternalangel said:


> I confess that I was hoping to get ripped a new one about my riding and given advice... but so far everyone just thinks we're doing so great. How can I learn from that?


Hahaha! It means you keep doing what you are already doing. You're on the right path so don't go changing it up too much!


I confess I bought a really yummy pineapple/coconut juice to make pina coladas with while grocery shopping yesterday. Only, I drank it all in the car on the drive home (just the juice, no booze!!!), then didn't tell DH about it and made sure I threw away the receipt.


----------



## Mulefeather

Sky - Challenge yourself in places where you feel comfortable, of course! Try to learn something totally new- lots of ways to challenge yourself 


I confess I wish I hadn't worn this particular pair of undies today (they're falling down!). I have a driving lesson again tonight and I considered going commando...but knowing my luck, that'd mean I'd be giving some innocent bystander an eyeful by the time the day was over


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Mulefeather said:


> Sky - Challenge yourself in places where you feel comfortable, of course! Try to learn something totally new- lots of ways to challenge yourself


You're right! I think we will explore cavaletti next!

Thank you!




Mulefeather said:


> I confess I wish I hadn't worn this particular pair of undies today (they're falling down!). I have a driving lesson again tonight and I considered going commando...but knowing my luck, that'd mean I'd be giving some innocent bystander an eyeful by the time the day was over


:rofl:


----------



## LittleBayMare

I confess that I just spent three days shopping for a horse for my father and have now committed to a four hour drive Sunday morning to go help try and (hopefully) haul home said horse. Gotta love how trusting my parents are. "Here's your budget, height and age parameters, now go buy us a horse." Yesssssssss! Gotta love spending someone else money! :cowboy:


----------



## karliejaye

LittleBayMare said:


> I confess that I just spent three days shopping for a horse for my father and have now committed to a four hour drive Sunday morning to go help try and (hopefully) haul home said horse. Gotta love how trusting my parents are. "Here's your budget, height and age parameters, now go buy us a horse." Yesssssssss! Gotta love spending someone else money! :cowboy:


Sweet! I've always wanted that as a job, horse shopping with someone else's money.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I confess that I'm about to walk out of work today and never come back. I am seriously done with all this constant BS. If it isn't one person, it's another.

Remember the chick causing all the problems with the housekeepers and such? Well, she offered to go to the full-time night shift (3pm to 11pm) so she doesn't have to deal with housekeepers or anyone else, really. Everyone was fine with that. Then, she had a problem with finding a sitter for Friday and Saturday. Understandable. So, I told my assistant manager and she's freaking out because she was the one who was supposed to be switching schedules with the other girl. I tried to figure out how it could work with giving the assistant manager a weekend day off, plus letting the other girl have the days off that she needs. I took away my own weekend day off so that the assistant manager could have what she wanted and she's still not happy. She's saying that the other girl gets whatever she wants and that nothing has changed and it's still the "K show." It's not about that. It's about trying to find the best solution for everyone. I am not going to force anyone to quit. I can't. I'm already short-handed as it is and the owner would FLIP with the amount of OT incurred by K quitting and *I* am the one who has to deal with him. Not them, not anyone else. ME. Not to mention, I can't continue working this amount of hours. Call me selfish. I don't care.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

Drafty you DO have to cut down your hours. And when you do overtime, make sure you are paid for it. If owner doesn't like that let him fill in the times he doesn't want to pay staff for. Time to get tough. It would all be bearable if at the end of the week your pay covered what you need it to. The owner is quite happy to let you stress and work for free.

Tell your staff you have been quite happy to try and accommodate their needs re time off but if they are still going to bicker and whinge about it you won't bother, that they put everyone else out including you giving up a weekend day off and you have your own family needs. If they are just going to make it such a hassle they can stick to the roster and deal with it.


----------



## Golden Horse

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I can't continue working this amount of hours. Call me selfish. I don't care.


It isn't a matter of being selfish, it is a matter of taking care of yourself for a change, you can't carry on like this, you WILL get ill, either physically or mentally or both...

You need to start working the hours you are paid for, and make the owner pay to have his **** hotel staffed correctly


----------



## gypsygirl

I'm so upset  my short term disability for maternity leave got denied


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

@gypsygirl - can they actually do that? Your system is different to ours, is there someone you can ask?


----------



## gypsygirl

I talked to a manager. Apparently bc I saw a doctor before I had been employed a year, pregnancy is considered a pre existing condition.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

gypsygirl said:


> i talked to a manager. Apparently bc i saw a doctor before i had been employed a year, pregnancy is considered a pre existing condition.


what?!!!??


----------



## horseluvr2524

I confess to looking at tack that I don't really need.

I also confess that I have decided to take up leathercrafting with the intention of eventually making a living out of it. The confession part is that I still haven't made it to Tandy's to buy the things I need!

I also confess to making the rest of you jealous as I went on a tack shopping spree today :lol:
Soft laced reins, saddle cover, dually halter
And I helped mom pick out a dressage saddle and everything she needs for it. Am I bad or what?


----------



## gypsygirl

Skyseternalangel said:


> what?!!!??


Yeah wtf 

They look for any reason not to pay up !


----------



## Rainaisabelle

gypsygirl said:


> Skyseternalangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> what?!!!??
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah wtf
> 
> They look for any reason not to pay up !
Click to expand...


That's so wrong... Wtf





Been a long time stalker but not poster 

Here's my confession, I considered giving up Roy earlier this year


----------



## Rain Shadow

I'm probably going to be calling the cops on our boarder this weekend. 

We don't open until 8. This gives me time to feed, put dogs out, we do rescue work so its hit or miss if we have stranger friendly dogs at the time, before the boarder and my barn girls who lease Harley are underfoot. 

Well my boarder who is getting kicked out, showed up before 8 and since the gate was still locked, climbed it! It was lucky I didn't have one of the more aggressive dogs outside! 

We got into it and I told her in no uncertain terms, if the gate is locked she is not to enter the property. She gave me the usual "You should respect your elders" crap. I told her if she climbs the fence again, I'm calling the cops. 

Grandpa STILL hasn't given her 30 days notice. I know he's been sick but come on!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

gypsygirl said:


> I talked to a manager. Apparently bc I saw a doctor before I had been employed a year, pregnancy is considered a pre existing condition.


That goes beyond the realm of "WTF?!"



Rain Shadow said:


> I'm probably going to be calling the cops on our boarder this weekend.
> 
> We don't open until 8. This gives me time to feed, put dogs out, we do rescue work so its hit or miss if we have stranger friendly dogs at the time, before the boarder and my barn girls who lease Harley are underfoot.
> 
> Well my boarder who is getting kicked out, showed up before 8 and since the gate was still locked, climbed it! It was lucky I didn't have one of the more aggressive dogs outside!
> 
> We got into it and I told her in no uncertain terms, if the gate is locked she is not to enter the property. She gave me the usual "You should respect your elders" crap. I told her if she climbs the fence again, I'm calling the cops.
> 
> Grandpa STILL hasn't given her 30 days notice. I know he's been sick but come on!


That's crazy!!! People are so nuts!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

gypsygirl said:


> Yeah wtf
> 
> They look for any reason not to pay up !


Take it to the news. Contact a lawyer's office... do something to draw attention to it. That is FAR from cool! Pregnancy should never be punished!


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

Rain Shadow said:


> I'm probably going to be calling the cops on our boarder this weekend.
> 
> We don't open until 8. This gives me time to feed, put dogs out, we do rescue work so its hit or miss if we have stranger friendly dogs at the time, before the boarder and my barn girls who lease Harley are underfoot.
> 
> Well my boarder who is getting kicked out, showed up before 8 and since the gate was still locked, climbed it! It was lucky I didn't have one of the more aggressive dogs outside!
> 
> We got into it and I told her in no uncertain terms, if the gate is locked she is not to enter the property. She gave me the usual "You should respect your elders" crap. I told her if she climbs the fence again, I'm calling the cops.
> 
> Grandpa STILL hasn't given her 30 days notice. I know he's been sick but come on!


Perhaps ask Grandpa what he would say and you write or type out the notice and get him to read and sign it. Then you can hand it to her in an envelope


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

Over here maternity leave is a right. Not negotiable. It is not a 'disability allowance' in any way.


----------



## Golden Horse

gypsygirl said:


> I'm so upset  my short term disability for maternity leave got denied





gypsygirl said:


> I talked to a manager. Apparently bc I saw a doctor before I had been employed a year, pregnancy is considered a pre existing condition.


That is just totally crazy.....absolutely crazy



horseluvr2524 said:


> I confess to looking at tack that I don't really need.
> 
> I also confess that I have decided to take up leathercrafting with the intention of eventually making a living out of it. The confession part is that I still haven't made it to Tandy's to buy the things I need!
> 
> I also confess to making the rest of you jealous as I went on a tack shopping spree today :lol:
> Soft laced reins, saddle cover, dually halter
> And I helped mom pick out a dressage saddle and everything she needs for it. Am I bad or what?


We all look at tack we don't need, well might not need just now, but who knows in the future. Yes I'm jealous of your shopping spree!



Rainaisabelle said:


> Here's my confession, I considered giving up Roy earlier this year


Why, and why did you change your mind? 




Rain Shadow said:


> I'm probably going to be calling the cops on our boarder this weekend.


WOW, cops for sure, the nerve of some people.

I confess, it's been a hard week, show, hard work, and now it's raining, and everything hurts, if it's hurting I'm alive right!

Oh and the chapped finger, that pings a bit...











http://www.horseforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## JCnGrace

Wow, we're on a confession spree today!

Drafty make up a schedule and if they have a problem with it they need to find a co-worker willing to switch...no complaining to you.

Gypsygirl, that is so not right. I would contact your state's attorney office or labor board and ask if that is legal.

Rainaisabelle is Roy your horse, boyfriend or husband? Yes, I'm being nosey. LOL My advise though is if he's your horse keep him and work through the problems. If he's your boyfriend or husband kick 'em to the curb. This advise is provided in jest (mostly).

Rain Shadow, ShirtHotTeez gave you a wonderful suggestion about writing the notice then having grandpa read & sign it. This boarder is going to be nothing but trouble for you so the sooner they're gone the better.

Golden, yes I had a much better day today, thank you. When hangovers not only got to the point that it took more than one day to get rid of but also made it's appearance when I didn't even get tipsy I started limiting myself to 2 mild drinks or 1 strong one. I couldn't stand dragging around for 2 days sometimes 3 depending on how much I'd consumed. Heck, Tylenol PM makes me draggy all the next day so my tolerance level is about zilch. And your finger made me say ouch. Nothing like having an ouchie on the pad of your finger because everytime you pick something up or even touch it you get an instant reminder that it HURTS!


----------



## Zexious

@Golden Horse -- Time to bust out that hand cream! May I suggest L'Occitane? <3<3

I confess that I'm a bit nervous for my first day back to work tomorrow :x


----------



## JCnGrace

Zexious I hope your first day back is uneventful and that they don't slam you with work to catch up on.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

JCnGrace said:


> Wow, we're on a confession spree today!
> 
> Drafty make up a schedule and if they have a problem with it they need to find a co-worker willing to switch...no complaining to you.
> 
> Gypsygirl, that is so not right. I would contact your state's attorney office or labor board and ask if that is legal.
> 
> Rainaisabelle is Roy your horse, boyfriend or husband? Yes, I'm being nosey. LOL My advise though is if he's your horse keep him and work through the problems. If he's your boyfriend or husband kick 'em to the curb. This advise is provided in jest (mostly).
> 
> Rain Shadow, ShirtHotTeez gave you a wonderful suggestion about writing the notice then having grandpa read & sign it. This boarder is going to be nothing but trouble for you so the sooner they're gone the better.
> 
> Golden, yes I had a much better day today, thank you. When hangovers not only got to the point that it took more than one day to get rid of but also made it's appearance when I didn't even get tipsy I started limiting myself to 2 mild drinks or 1 strong one. I couldn't stand dragging around for 2 days sometimes 3 depending on how much I'd consumed. Heck, Tylenol PM makes me draggy all the next day so my tolerance level is about zilch. And your finger made me say ouch. Nothing like having an ouchie on the pad of your finger because everytime you pick something up or even touch it you get an instant reminder that it HURTS!


Omg I spat my drink out loooool he's my horse ! 





@goldenhorse

I wanted to give up Roy because I thought we weren't improving and we just couldn't achieve what I wanted and I was just in general frustrated with him and with myself. 

Why I didn't.. A couple of reasons
1. My partner didn't want me to ( he said I am less cranky when I have something to focus on ha)
2. I've put lots of time and effort into him 
3. A couple of months ago I came to the realisation that things weren't working because I wasn't putting the work in which was competely unfair to him so I put my big girl panties on and things are better.
4. I had a moment with him a couple of months ago which made me realise why I spent so much money and time on him.


----------



## anndankev

I confess.

I seem to be on a Mohair Cinch Buying Binge.

I have 3, no 4, brand new as of yet unused ones sitting on a saddle in my living room.

Yet I ordered another one last night.

My excuse: I have moved Chief and myself to the horse facility that my daughter is leasing. I want to help her and my son make it work. I've been spending a lot of time and money to clean up and dry the place out. Every time I spend a significant amount for them I feel I deserve to get something for myself as well. I just bought them a very used tractor with a front loader and a bunch of implements. So there.


----------



## JCnGrace

Rainaisabelle said:


> Omg I spat my drink out loooool he's my horse !


Sorry!:hide:


----------



## JCnGrace

anndankev said:


> I confess.
> 
> I seem to be on a Mohair Cinch Buying Binge.
> 
> I have 3, no 4, brand new as of yet unused ones sitting on a saddle in my living room.
> 
> Yet I ordered another one last night.
> 
> My excuse: I have moved Chief and myself to the horse facility that my daughter is leasing. I want to help her and my son make it work. I've been spending a lot of time and money to clean up and dry the place out. Every time I spend a significant amount for them I feel I deserve to get something for myself as well. I just bought them a very used tractor with a front loader and a bunch of implements. So there.


Well you need one in every size just in case your horse gains or loses weight, right?


----------



## Change

Drafty - you are the manager. If you aren't there, there isn't anyone else who would be willing or capable of stepping into your shoes, except the Owner. And he probably is well aware of that. So walk into his office and tell him, flat out, you have earned a substantial raise and that you will no longer work more than 48 hours a week without being compensated for your time. (48 hours is standard maximum for most salaried employees). If he can't do that, then refuse to work more than 40 hours. Let him figure out the problems. At the rate you're going, you probably would make more by going on unemployment!


----------



## horseluvr2524

^true. @DraftyAiresMum from everything you've said, I think the owner will be up a crick (creek?) if you quit. Something's gotta give though. This is NOT healthy for you. Please realize that. I really think you are putting yourself at serious health risk. Stress can cause all kinds of problems-we see it in horses!

Aires needs his mom back. And lots of carrots too, not getting enough of those. In case you were wondering, Aires sent me a letter asking me to tell you. I don't know why he didn't just send the letter to you. (lol, ok, I'm done being weird).


----------



## anndankev

JCnGrace said:


> Well you need one in every size just in case your horse gains or loses weight, right?


Oh yes, maybe I should get some in other sizes, these are all about the same length. LOL

They are different though.

One is cheap (I mean not expensive) it is made by AHE. I got this one for a tiny Abetta saddle I got for my Grandson to start on. (It won't be on Chief LOL). Probably Dewey, or maybe a pony ... someday.

One is Blue and Cream, and made by a woman who is just starting to make cinches. I looked at her feedback and saw where she had purchased a book on how to make mohair cinches about a month before. So I ask for a greatly reduced price on one of her earliest cinches. And she obliged! It is beautiful. She must have been knitting, crocheting, sewing, ... for a lot of years for her first cinch to turn out this good.

One is a K-cinch, that fastens to both the front rigging dees, and also the rear billets.

And the ordered one has ends for English/Dressage billets.

Oh, there is one called a colt cinch that is plain tan (good color for chief and a brown saddle), it is extra wide, but not a roper type. I think 5&1/2 inches the entire length. Lots of strings, 2 layers.

I should take a picture of them all laid out. Better yet, 5 pictures of them on Chief.

I'll get busy.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I confess I gave my dog the wrong nickname: Lu lu boo boo.

Lucas is taking his nickname "Lu Lu Boo Boo" too seriously. He managed to hurt himself AGAIN, front L leg this time. The ankle equivalent. I just gave him his anti-inflam meds and he got to enjoy 3 tablespoons of yummy peanut butter


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Also I confess to risking electrocution to bring my horse's herd in this morning at 5am. We had a nasty storm, bolts horizontal purple and rapid succession right next to his field. Ironic that it was Sky's first night out in pasture board. I couldn't go back to sleep knowing he was in danger. Got completely soaked bringing them all in, almost got run over by the bully of the group.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

That absolutely sucks sky




I confess my car needs $2000 in repairs and I am absolutely dreading it as I had to ask my parents for some assistance  plus my window got stuck when I got to work and I feared someone might steal it so I had to take it home on my break and then get my mother in law to drive me back to work


----------



## JCnGrace

Skyseternalangel said:


> Also I confess to risking electrocution to bring my horse's herd in this morning at 5am. We had a nasty storm, bolts horizontal purple and rapid succession right next to his field. Ironic that it was Sky's first night out in pasture board. I couldn't go back to sleep knowing he was in danger. Got completely soaked bringing them all in, almost got run over by the bully of the group.


I'm glad YOU didn't get struck by lightning. Since he's on pasture board now it's time to teach him to come in when you call.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

JCnGrace said:


> I'm glad YOU didn't get struck by lightning. Since he's on pasture board now it's time to teach him to come in when you call.


Yeah, the whole herd was by the gate, the bully was stupidly hiding under the tree. He's not the sharpest spear in the bunch.

Sky walked himself to his stall (lol) he pushed the gate open when I wasn't looking. I'm so glad he's a good boy because any other horse would have gotten themselves into a bunch of trouble.

It was wild being THAT close to the happenings of the storm. I swear I thought I was in the middle of a bolt at one point, because it stretched across the sky to where each end was on either side of me. Scary


----------



## JCnGrace

Mine are pansies, anything more than a light rain and they are in the barn with their heads poked out of the doorway. LOL I've never had a setup where they couldn't come and go as they please, not sure I'd like having to bring them in and let them out individually.


----------



## karliejaye

I confess I have been having CRAZY food cravings and super hunger lately. I woke up this morning and had olives for breakfast. Now I'm sitting here at work feeling STARVING and all I can think about is nachos and asparagus.
I am not a huge fan of this new medicine!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I confess I brought my dog to work with me today because I rather he not be crated whilst the other hooligan eats my room. He's a hit


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I confess that I'm jealous of my husband getting to go away this weekend. He's going to our nephew's graduation party tomorrow with his mom and likely spending all weekend...while I have to stay and work. I am on my 18th day straight and I _might_ be getting Sunday off, then I'll be back to work like normal on Monday, then have Tuesday and Wednesday off...hopefully. 

The only good thing is that I talked to the owner about all the ridiculousness surrounding this schedule change and he told me exactly what I'd been thinking: post the schedule change, state that it is not up for negotiation, and if they don't like it, they can basically find another job. I told him this morning that I'm sick and tired of no matter what decision I make, someone doesn't like it and there's always a problem. It's funny that it's always the people who claim they respect me as a manager more than anyone else, but when I actually put my foot down like a manager should, they throw a hissy fit.


----------



## anndankev

Drafty, What is the status of the job for the Town?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Haven't heard anything yet and I don't really want to bug my BIL. If my car gets fixed this weekend, I'll go by and talk to them on Tuesday (the Town is closed on Fridays and Monday is a holiday).


----------



## Mulefeather

I confess I'm getting really tired of waiting for this house stuff to go through already. Short sales suck. But, patience has a chance to pay off big-time if I can get this house. It's beautiful and selling for an unbelievable price. Everything has been professionally done or installed. The deck is Trex (vinyl composite) and has a lifetime warranty.

I just want to move already.


----------



## karliejaye

Mulefeather said:


> I confess I'm getting really tired of waiting for this house stuff to go through already. Short sales suck. But, patience has a chance to pay off big-time if I can get this house. It's beautiful and selling for an unbelievable price. Everything has been professionally done or installed. The deck is Trex (vinyl composite) and has a lifetime warranty.
> 
> I just want to move already.




I wish you much patience! And my fingers are crossed for you!


We bought our place as a short sale, put the offer in at the beginning of May, closed at the end of August. It was a knock-down, drag-out fight some days, but we got it! Totally worth it, too. Bought for $121K, and the last time I checked Zillow it's estimate is $320K (without the knowledge that it is now horse property with a 12x24 run in and 24x 36 barn plus perimeter and cross fencing added since purchase).


----------



## Mulefeather

Drafty, I'd basically tell people that they get two "Get out of this shift" cards a month. They have to give you a valid reason why they're changing shifts, and they're responsible for finding someone to cover for them.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Mule, we're completely rearranging the schedule. I'm fine with people trading shifts or whatever, but this schedule change is in everyone's best interest. The chick who is causing problems with the housekeepers will be on nights, so won't have to deal with the housekeepers. The assistant manager wanted to go back to days anyway, so she'll be going to three day shifts. The only issue is the days off. The chick going to night shifts cannot work Friday and Saturday nights. She has no baby sitter those nights. The assistant manager is pitching a royal fit because sees it as the chick being "rewarded" by still getting to have a weekend day off. No, it's about working together and trying to reach a compromise that will work for everyone and will minimize the conflict. The assistant manager basically wants me to force the chick to quit by _making_ her work Friday and Saturday nights. I refuse to force anyone to quit, regardless of what problems there have been in the past, and I will not be bullied into doing so. The assistant manager wants me to grow a spine, just not when she's involved.

Aaaaaaaaaaand looky what we got!! The Chairman's Award is the highest award obtainable in our brand...and I received it my first year as manager! Last time we received it was in 2013.


----------



## TimWhit91

I confess I have the cutest baby ever


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Mule, we're completely rearranging the schedule. I'm fine with people trading shifts or whatever, but this schedule change is in everyone's best interest. The chick who is causing problems with the housekeepers will be on nights, so won't have to deal with the housekeepers. The assistant manager wanted to go back to days anyway, so she'll be going to three day shifts. The only issue is the days off. The chick going to night shifts cannot work Friday and Saturday nights. She has no baby sitter those nights. The assistant manager is pitching a royal fit because sees it as the chick being "rewarded" by still getting to have a weekend day off. No, it's about working together and trying to reach a compromise that will work for everyone and will minimize the conflict. The assistant manager basically wants me to force the chick to quit by _making_ her work Friday and Saturday nights. I refuse to force anyone to quit, regardless of what problems there have been in the past, and I will not be bullied into doing so. The assistant manager wants me to grow a spine, just not when she's involved.
> 
> Aaaaaaaaaaand looky what we got!! The Chairman's Award is the highest award obtainable in our brand...and I received it my first year as manager! Last time we received it was in 2013.


Congratulations. Thats yours


----------



## JCnGrace

TimWhit91 said:


> I confess I have the cutest baby ever
> View attachment 799266


Can I borrow him until he starts walking? I promise I'll bring him back as soon as he takes his first steps. There is nothing more peaceful than to sit and rock a sleeping baby. Chasing after one once they get their legs under them, not so much. LOL


----------



## TimWhit91

I'm not looking forward to him being mobile haha. He is enough work as it is without being able to run away from me to do things he isn't supposed to xD


----------



## gypsygirl

Currently holding my sweet baby, I never want this to end ! It's a million degrees though and we are both sweating !


----------



## gypsygirl

TimWhit91 said:


> I'm not looking forward to him being mobile haha. He is enough work as it is without being able to run away from me to do things he isn't supposed to xD


Have you been able to ride much ?


----------



## Kyleen Drake

Okay, confess, you're out riding your horse when you get a nature call. Who's gonna own up to keeping toilet paper in the pocket and just taking care of biz where ever you are on the trail and hoping no one else comes by? *Raises hand* Guilty! >.< Although, it was a LONG time ago. If it happened to me I know dern well I'm not the only one!


----------



## Kyleen Drake

You showed me yours, I'll show you mine! *playful grin*


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Kyleen Drake said:


> Okay, confess, you're out riding your horse when you get a nature call. Who's gonna own up to keeping toilet paper in the pocket and just taking care of biz where ever you are on the trail and hoping no one else comes by? *Raises hand* Guilty! >.< Although, it was a LONG time ago. If it happened to me I know dern well I'm not the only one!


Guilty .. I have IBS so when you gotta go you gotta go..

I live in Australia though so I'm always worried a snake will bite me on the butt one day.


----------



## Kyleen Drake

Rainaisabelle said:


> Guilty .. I have IBS so when you gotta go you gotta go..
> 
> I live in Australia though so I'm always worried a snake will bite me on the butt one day.



****! I'm also guilty of that too! I've IBS, and worry about snakes. Oklahoma is full of them. lol Your spiders scare me more than the snakes you have in your country.


----------



## TuyaGirl

Rain Shadow said:


> I'm probably going to be calling the cops on our boarder this weekend.
> 
> We don't open until 8. This gives me time to feed, put dogs out, we do rescue work so its hit or miss if we have stranger friendly dogs at the time, before the boarder and my barn girls who lease Harley are underfoot.
> 
> Well my boarder who is getting kicked out, showed up before 8 and since the gate was still locked, climbed it! It was lucky I didn't have one of the more aggressive dogs outside!
> 
> We got into it and I told her in no uncertain terms, if the gate is locked she is not to enter the property. She gave me the usual "You should respect your elders" crap. I told her if she climbs the fence again, I'm calling the cops.
> 
> Grandpa STILL hasn't given her 30 days notice. I know he's been sick but come on!



We had a young guy boarding at the farm a couple years ago, he lived quite far and so he would show up in the middle of the night to check on his horse, a huge TB that had an enormous abcess on one of his hinds. Some horses come in for the night, my mare included, and when they hear people coming they all get in the 'human=food' mood, so not good, I can imagine how many times my girl pawed to get attention instead of being relaxed... :x Then he started bringing strange friends with him, and things got really bad when he decided the new year's eve was a good night to come check the horse with a bunch of them. BO warned him about it, and shortly after luckily the guy moved by himself. BO would have asked him to leave anyway. There are houses close to the farm on one side, and some neighbours called BO several times at night warning him that was someone there and his guard dogs would not stop barking. Really upseting situation. Hope your boarder finds another place soon!!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I confess that I'm proud of my mom. She took us to the feed store to get dog and cat food yesterday since our car is still out of commission. As we were going inside, I climbed up on the top step of the three step mounting block for sale and said "Yeah, this is about the right height to mount Aires comfortably." :lol: My mom then asked how my horse got his name. :shock: My parents have always been against me getting a horse (think they're a waste of money). Then, after we got done shopping and I'd picked up a fly mask for the boy, she asked what it was and how it worked and was just interested. :shock:

I also confess that I got a heck of a steal on a fly mask yesterday. Noble Equine XXL heavy-duty fly mask with nose for $17.99 plus tax!! The only fly masks that would fit Aires that are under $25 and I can find locally are crap and don't have the nose part.


----------



## TimWhit91

So cute gypsy! 
I haven't gotten around to riding. Maybe this weekend


----------



## JCnGrace

Kyleen Drake said:


> Okay, confess, you're out riding your horse when you get a nature call. Who's gonna own up to keeping toilet paper in the pocket and just taking care of biz where ever you are on the trail and hoping no one else comes by? *Raises hand* Guilty! >.< Although, it was a LONG time ago. If it happened to me I know dern well I'm not the only one!


There is always a pack of Kleenexes in my saddle bag. :thumbsup:


----------



## Skyseternalangel

@DraftyAiresMum I just got Sky one of those on clearance too! Such a wonderful flymask, love the detachable nose and the quality is awesome  It's going to look fab on your boy!!!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Skyseternalangel said:


> @DraftyAiresMum I just got Sky one of those on clearance too! Such a wonderful flymask, love the detachable nose and the quality is awesome  It's going to look fab on your boy!!!


Mine doesn't have a detachable nose. :sad: BUT, I love how heavy-duty it is. 

He had a Kensington at one point that was very nice, but not as heavy-duty as this Noble Equine (it's the Guardsman model). It barely lasted a summer. I wasn't about to fork out another $30+ for a Kensington again.


----------



## karliejaye

I confess I have given up on flymasks with my two boys. Each summer I try, and each summer they destroy them. Not just little rips and tears, but shredded to pieces and scattered to the four winds. Last year I tried 3 times (6 fly masks at $20 each = $120) and they each lasted less than 6 hours. Nope, no more fly masks for these hooligans!
Luckily the fly predators work wonders and we don't have too bad of a fly issue, and when we do have some on their faces I whip out the endure roll-on repellent.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I lied! Mine DOES have the detachable nose! Sweet!!! :happydance:


----------



## Golden Horse

JCnGrace said:


> There is always a pack of Kleenexes in my saddle bag. :thumbsup:


I confess...please not Kleenex, they have ab amount of plastic in them to help them hold together, so don't biodegrade so well. Good old toilet paper will break down, so that is a better choice for calls of nature in nature!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I confess that I'm mildly annoyed now. My car is at the mechanic's and apparently my battery is shot. My dad called me asking if I had paperwork for the battery since it was purchased in 2013, but I didn't get the car until 2014. So, that's another $60+ added to the already $160 for the labor to replace the fuel pump and the $130 to buy the fuel pump and filter in the first place. And, when we were loading the car on the dolly yesterday for my dad to tow it to the mechanic, he noticed the right front wheel was wobbling really bad. When it rains, it pours.


----------



## Kyleen Drake

Yikes! What kind of car do you drive? When I replace my Saturn I think I'll avoid your brand too! >.<


----------



## Mulefeather

Golden Horse said:


> I confess...please not Kleenex, they have ab amount of plastic in them to help them hold together, so don't biodegrade so well. Good old toilet paper will break down, so that is a better choice for calls of nature in nature!


They make little "travel" size packs of TP you can find included with the travel-size toiletries at places like Walmart and Target


----------



## karliejaye

My husband is going to be moving out next month for a better job and going back to school. 


I confess I will miss him, but I am* most* anxious about having to cook again! He does 99% of the cooking. I will likely be back to making nachos and quesadillas 4 nights a week.:wink:


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I confess to watching the split rock jumping tour on USEF and not knowing what's going on..


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Kyleen Drake said:


> Yikes! What kind of car do you drive? When I replace my Saturn I think I'll avoid your brand too! >.<


It's a 1986 Ford Escort GT. Supposedly only 59K miles on it. It's been a good car...until everything went wrong at once.


----------



## stargirl90

I confess that I completely forgot about my horse's farrier appointment today.. Good thing I set an alert on my phone! And came home for lunch!


----------



## JCnGrace

Golden Horse said:


> I confess...please not Kleenex, they have ab amount of plastic in them to help them hold together, so don't biodegrade so well. Good old toilet paper will break down, so that is a better choice for calls of nature in nature!


Well not that brand just cheapo store brands that I promise do not hold together well at all. I do confess to not knowing that Kleenexes have plastic in them though.


----------



## JCnGrace

Did we already have the discussion on "I hate bras confession?" I think we might have but anyway I've had to wear one way too many times in the last 2 weeks.


----------



## Golden Horse

JCnGrace said:


> Did we already have the discussion on "I hate bras confession?" I think we might have but anyway I've had to wear one way too many times in the last 2 weeks.


I confess my build means that for the safety of myself and the world in general I have to wear one....but they suck....I have a beautiful and expensive bra that fitted beautifully in the store, and is so comfortable, but after about an hour a third boob appears It's not a good look that's for sure. I do enjoy changing into PJ's after my shower and letting everything loose!

Panties as well, yesterdays got thrown in the bin rather than the laundry basket! They have been well behaved up until now, but yesterday they kept trying to hide in a certain dark valley, so out they went!!!


----------



## Change

Oboy - lots of confessions to own up to.
1) Saddlebags and a roll of Charmin
2) Hate all bras, but have to wear them 5 days a week because I still work, but I have accumulated a large quantity of sports bras (no under-wires) and decent support. I'll also admit that the bra comes off within 4 minutes of my getting home. Right after shoes.
3) I'll also admit to occasionally going commando...


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I confess that I have the best dad ever!

He picked me up from work and we decided to go hunting for a tire option for the truck. Ended up getting a 17" rim to match the spare and two tires for the 17s that are just slightly smaller than the ones on the bigger rims. Then, he noticed a horrible noise coming from the engine compartment, so it was across the street to his mechanic. We needed a new water pump. His mechanic called ahead to the auto parts store and we got his discount, so a normally $80 pump was $50. Five hours and three YouTube videos later, we had the pump changed out. Then, it was back to the auto parts store for coolant (it was dangerously low and just nasty), an air filter, and a brake light bulb. 

Best part is, while not entirely legal yet, I'm on the road and it won't take much to get me legal (registration and insurance).


----------



## gypsygirl

I hate bras but have to live in them 24/7 bc I'm nursing ! Ugh !!!


----------



## JCnGrace

Golden Horse said:


> I confess my build means that for the safety of myself and the world in general I have to wear one....but they suck....I have a beautiful and expensive bra that fitted beautifully in the store, and is so comfortable, but after about an hour a third boob appears It's not a good look that's for sure. I do enjoy changing into PJ's after my shower and letting everything loose!
> 
> Panties as well, yesterdays got thrown in the bin rather than the laundry basket! They have been well behaved up until now, but yesterday they kept trying to hide in a certain dark valley, so out they went!!!


I figure the horses don't care and I just make hubby suffer. It can be kinda embarrassing if company drops by without warning but that's what they get for not calling first! :rofl:

I'm with you on the panties. I even got to the point where I would wear mens boxer briefs under my jeans when riding because they were the only thing that didn't give me a wedgie. How in the world does anyone wear thongs?


----------



## JCnGrace

Change said:


> Oboy - lots of confessions to own up to.
> 1) Saddlebags and a roll of Charmin
> 2) Hate all bras, but have to wear them 5 days a week because I still work, but I have accumulated a large quantity of sports bras (no under-wires) and decent support. I'll also admit that the bra comes off within 4 minutes of my getting home. Right after shoes.
> 3) I'll also admit to occasionally going commando...


I don't even like sports bras but they are not quite as evil as regular ones. I have a drawer full of the tank tops with built in bras that I'll wear under another top. They don't do much for support but it will keep them from flopping around.

I'm not big on shoes either but do have an impressive collection of flip flops. In fact I might be a flip flop hoarder.



> 3) I'll also admit to occasionally going commando...


 :redface:


----------



## JCnGrace

gypsygirl said:


> I hate bras but have to live in them 24/7 bc I'm nursing ! Ugh !!!


I do not envy you that!


----------



## JCnGrace

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I confess that I have the best dad ever!
> 
> He picked me up from work and we decided to go hunting for a tire option for the truck. Ended up getting a 17" rim to match the spare and two tires for the 17s that are just slightly smaller than the ones on the bigger rims. Then, he noticed a horrible noise coming from the engine compartment, so it was across the street to his mechanic. We needed a new water pump. His mechanic called ahead to the auto parts store and we got his discount, so a normally $80 pump was $50. Five hours and three YouTube videos later, we had the pump changed out. Then, it was back to the auto parts store for coolant (it was dangerously low and just nasty), an air filter, and a brake light bulb.
> 
> Best part is, while not entirely legal yet, I'm on the road and it won't take much to get me legal (registration and insurance).


Don't forget Father's Day is just around the corner and you better make yours a wonderful dinner and get him a good present! 

I'm glad you're getting your car issues fixed so that you have on less cloud hanging over you.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I live in the tropics so commando is usually necessary to your survival... Ha


----------



## JCnGrace

> I'm glad you're getting your car issues fixed so that you have* on less cloud* hanging over you.


Typo alert..that should be one less cloud.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Best part of having a vehicle again? 

I GET TO GO TO THE BARN WHENEVER I WANT!!!!!! :happydance: :loveshower: :happydance: :loveshower:

I was going to go out after work today, but now I'm debating going back to my dad's and giving Mater a bath. 

My dad and I might have accidentally renamed the truck, though. :lol: See, the truck's name was "Big Blue" because my car's name was "Little Red." Well, as we were filling the coolant last night, my dad said "Watch the water." With the engine running, my brain heard "Watch the MATER." :rofl: Looked at my dad all confused and said "Did you just call my truck 'MATER'?!" He goes "No, I said WATER! But, Mater isn't far off base with this truck." :lol: Sooooooooooooooooo, the name kinda stuck.


----------



## Kyleen Drake

Bra? What's a bra? You mean those man-invented torture devices that stay in my closet until upon rare occasion, I leave my house? Makes me glad my top-side is a bit on the small side.


----------



## Rain Shadow

I confess I went to Walmart Thursday with no bra on. Oops.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I can't not wear a bra. I feel naked and my boobs hurt.

I confess that I shouldn't have ran from the shop to my parents' house last night. Even with a bra, the girls were bouncing all over the place and it HURT. Almost gave myself a black eye, too.


----------



## Golden Horse

gypsygirl said:


> I hate bras but have to live in them 24/7 bc I'm nursing ! Ugh !!!


:rofl: Had a totally blonde moment, "You're a nurse so you have to wear a bra" "OHHHHH you are NURSING." NOW I get it....DOH



JCnGrace said:


> How in the world does anyone wear thongs?


I have no clue, having something in my butt crack all day would drive me crazy.



DraftyAiresMum said:


> Best part is, while not entirely legal yet, I'm on the road and it won't take much to get me legal (registration and insurance).


WHOOT, so pleased that something seems to be going right



DraftyAiresMum said:


> I can't not wear a bra. I feel naked and my boobs hurt.
> 
> I confess that I shouldn't have ran from the shop to my parents' house last night. Even with a bra, the girls were bouncing all over the place and it HURT. Almost gave myself a black eye, too.


Now you know why I love my flamingo there, to everyone else it is my safety vest to me it is the best darn bra out, especially for the sitting the jog...









http://www.horseforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## karliejaye

I confess I often buy clothes specifically with no bra in mind. And thus go bra less 75% of the time. I'm also one of those weirdos who will only wear thongs. I get wedgies in EVERY kind of panty, so why not make it less fabric up there?! 
Off to the laundromat to sneak saddle pads, girths and polos though someone else's machine.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Regarding thongs...

I've worn them before. They aren't as uncomfortable once you get used to them as you'd think. At first, they drive you absolutely bananas. Eventually you learn to ignore it. You have to get the right size, though. Too big and they move too much, which is annoying. Too small and they bind.


----------



## anndankev

^^^^ Good info there, Drafty. 

Butt (pun intended) I am not going to try it. LOL


----------



## karliejaye

I also confess, of all the parts of a horse, chestnuts gross me out the most. I have not a clue why. I can clean wounds, even maggot filled ones and not flinch, but what I had to do last night almost made me puke.

What did I have to do? Nip off Cruiser's chestnut that he snagged. Here's the before: not bad, but I could just imagine him rubbing it on something and tearing it along with healthy flesh right off.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I confess that I bought Maleficent on blu-ray off Amazon and it arrived today, so I am SUPER STOKED to go home and watch it. :happydance:


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

karliejaye said:


> I also confess, of all the parts of a horse, chestnuts gross me out the most. I have not a clue why. I can clean wounds, even maggot filled ones and not flinch, but what I had to do last night almost made me puke.
> 
> What did I have to do? Nip off Cruiser's chestnut that he snagged. Here's the before: not bad, but I could just imagine him rubbing it on something and tearing it along with healthy flesh right off.


Think of it like fingernails! Did you know the chestnuts are like a fingerprint on a horse, no two are the same. Never try and totally remove them, they are as permanent as hooves!!!


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

click!! OMG :shock: :redface:

thong









or thong/ flip flops/ jandell








:icon_rolleyes:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Mater got a mini bath after work, so at least I can see better out the windows. :lol: On Monday, my dad, brother and I are going to detail and buff Mater. My brother runs a mobile auto wash and detail business, so he's got all the tools and such. My DH is notoriously hard on vehicles. :-/


----------



## Golden Horse

I confess finding not one but three THREE spiders in the bath tub was off putting, yet another one when I was cleaning the floor in the bathroom, TOO MUCH....Go away 8 legged creepy crawlies, stay out of my house


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

I confess we have four cars sitting outside that require grooming! I wish DH would sell two of them already, but I've stopped holding my breath. I used to clean them every week wash/vacuum/detail, but it has been months!! :winetime:

It's on the to-do list


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I confess I want to kick my car because everything keeps breaking for no reason and conveniently none of it is covered under warranty


----------



## Kyleen Drake

Er, what's a carrot? Under everyone's information, I see "Horses: #, Carrots: #" What are carrots? >.<


----------



## Rain Shadow

I got some really bad news today. 

Some of you might have noticed I haven't been posting about Trixie and Coco the two mares we rescued in February. The owner told us she had cancer and couldn't afford to keep them. So we agreed to take them. We have text messages and paperwork saying the horses were being given to us. We put over 150lbs on Trixie and halter broke, trained to tie, pick up her feet, bathe, basically all basic groundwork on Coco. 

Last month Coco was sold to a man we known and is currently in 90 days of training. Trixie because of her sweet temperament we gave to my 5 year old niece to be 'her pony'. With me obviously doing 98% of the work. 

Three weeks ago the original owner came back and wanted both horses back. She accused us of stealing the horses. Even PITA boarder who drives me insane said its BS and we were the best thing that happened to the horses. 

Going back and forth with lawyers, both ours and the man who bought Coco. He ended up paying $1600 to her to keep Coco. We offered $3000 for Trixie who honestly isn't worth $500. She refused and claimed this horse is her therapy animal. 

We had receipts and vet statements and I thought it was going to be okay. Well she pulled Trixie's AQHA papers out of her **** and because she's registered in her name our lawyer is suggesting we let her take Trixie. Between the papers and her being much more sympathetic having cancer and all, my grandfather made the choice to give her Trixie today. 

She leaves tomorrow. My niece has been sobbing for hours, begging us to not take her pony. I'm crying. My mom is crying. I'm so angry at my grandfather for giving up. We didn't t go to court. I know the lawyer doesn't think we'd win but still! 

I just really hate people.


----------



## Golden Horse

That sucks big time Rain, I just can't imagine what it's like going through that, and so so sorry for your niece, there are some nasty people out there. Thank goodness there are also decent people like you, just sucks that this time you lose.


----------



## Rain Shadow

We had it happen once before years ago with a dog. We know a few others in the rescue community who have had it happen to them. 

Sadly the courts do seem to side with the original owner. I still want to go to court, but its not my choice. My grandfather is sickly and he just doesn't want the added stress I think. 

Its enough to make you want to stop doing rescue work though.


----------



## JCnGrace

Kyleen Drake said:


> Er, what's a carrot? Under everyone's information, I see "Horses: #, Carrots: #" What are carrots? >.<


They are from the carrot game. There are 3 ways to collect them. Sometimes a basket will appear at the top of the page and there will be carrots scattered about. You pick them up with your mouse and drop them into the basket. Sometimes you will get a message that so and so left their carrots unattended and would you like to steal a carrot. I'm obviously not a good thief because almost always the message comes up that I couldn't pull it off. The rarest way (at least I hardly ever see it) is that 1 carrot will come up and you can snatch it. 

I'm not sure if the carrot game exists on the new forum because I'm fondly hanging on to the old one.


----------



## JCnGrace

Rain Shadow said:


> I got some really bad news today.
> 
> Some of you might have noticed I haven't been posting about Trixie and Coco the two mares we rescued in February. The owner told us she had cancer and couldn't afford to keep them. So we agreed to take them. We have text messages and paperwork saying the horses were being given to us. We put over 150lbs on Trixie and halter broke, trained to tie, pick up her feet, bathe, basically all basic groundwork on Coco.
> 
> Last month Coco was sold to a man we known and is currently in 90 days of training. Trixie because of her sweet temperament we gave to my 5 year old niece to be 'her pony'. With me obviously doing 98% of the work.
> 
> Three weeks ago the original owner came back and wanted both horses back. She accused us of stealing the horses. Even PITA boarder who drives me insane said its BS and we were the best thing that happened to the horses.
> 
> Going back and forth with lawyers, both ours and the man who bought Coco. He ended up paying $1600 to her to keep Coco. We offered $3000 for Trixie who honestly isn't worth $500. She refused and claimed this horse is her therapy animal.
> 
> We had receipts and vet statements and I thought it was going to be okay. Well she pulled Trixie's AQHA papers out of her **** and because she's registered in her name our lawyer is suggesting we let her take Trixie. Between the papers and her being much more sympathetic having cancer and all, my grandfather made the choice to give her Trixie today.
> 
> She leaves tomorrow. My niece has been sobbing for hours, begging us to not take her pony. I'm crying. My mom is crying. I'm so angry at my grandfather for giving up. We didn't t go to court. I know the lawyer doesn't think we'd win but still!
> 
> I just really hate people.


How unfair! I'm really sorry that you all's kindness came back to bite you.


----------



## JCnGrace

I confess that I really miss the old days. Went to dinner with a friend last night and were discussing the fact that 25-30 years ago we would have been on the way to Brown County with our horses for a 3 day weekend of camping and trail riding instead of sitting at a Chinese buffet.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

That's ridiculous rain !


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

So sorry Raina. Is it possible to get some info together and send them a bill for grazing/training. You will require paperwork, receipts pics etc. I know it doesn't make up for the ponies, but at least the woman wouldn't get off scot free.


----------



## Rain Shadow

Grandpa is closing our farm to outside horses because of this and the trouble with the boarder. We won't be fostering or working with rescues or taking on boarders. This is the 4th time we've been screwed over since we started doing it and we are tired of it.

But now I'm looking for a retired horse or pony to add to the herd. On the weekends the riding horses, Star, Harley and Kenzie go out riding all day. Misty is unrideable and left home and we don't want her alone for close to 12 hours twice a week.


----------



## JCnGrace

Rain Shadow said:


> Grandpa is closing our farm to outside horses because of this and the trouble with the boarder. We won't be fostering or working with rescues or taking on boarders. This is the 4th time we've been screwed over since we started doing it and we are tired of it.
> 
> But now I'm looking for a retired horse or pony to add to the herd. On the weekends the riding horses, Star, Harley and Kenzie go out riding all day. Misty is unrideable and left home and we don't want her alone for close to 12 hours twice a week.


Too bad you don't live closer because I've got one I'd give you.


----------



## Change

*Rain *- so sorry to hear about the hassles with Coco and Trixie, and even sadder to hear you will be getting out of rescue. I was going to recommend, in future, that you have a contract drafted up for when horses are surrendered to you - something a lawyer has looked over - that says the old owner relinquishes all claim to said horse, and that pictures be taken, dated, and signed by the releasing owner. 

*Drafty *- glad to hear you've got wheels again!

I have two trucks. They don't get baths. They're trucks.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Aaaaand Mater is parked again. 

There's a new law in AZ that if you're pulled over and you don't have insurance, they impound the vehicle for thirty days, take your license, and arrest you. Even if I had the money to upgrade the insurance from my car to the truck ($25, but all my money went into FIXING the ****ed thing!), my insurance company isn't open to do stuff like that until Tuesday. 

I had to go in to work at 1am because of a domestic violence thing. Dude broke the window in one of our rooms, arguing with his girlfriend. Had the cops come and they arrested him for criminal damages (shattered the window). Of course, one of the officers who responded was the officer who arrested me last year. :icon_rolleyes: He kept glancing at my name tag, then at me, like "I know you, but there's something different." Even my front desk girl noticed it. Commented that it was kind of creepy.

And now, I have to find a ride in to work (paranoid to drive the truck without insurance on a holiday weekend...saw the same sheriff TWICE last night on my way home from that domestic disturbance call) because I had a housekeeper no-call-no-show, all my housekeepers not working today are out of town, and the phone number for the housekeeper who didn't show is locked in my office cuz I haven't had time to add it to our contact list yet. With 36 checkouts and 17 checkins, it's way too much for two housekeepers.


----------



## Golden Horse

OK, hope you last the weekend OK Drafty, and lets get Mater all nice and legal, and cross fingers that everything goes well from then on.

I confess, I am cranky, it is 11:44 and I'm drinking my first coffee of the day, we had a bird strike on the power pole in the yard overnight, so woke up to no power, no coffee, no running water, YUK.....

All fixed now, and sounds like we are due for an upgrade on the power pole in the summer so hopefully this wont happen any more...


----------



## Rain Shadow

Guys fingers crossed. The cops picked up Trixie running loose. They called us because the vet had to check her out. We picked her up and the AC officer says if they can't contact her owner we can buy her at auction. Gonna be a stressful week


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Rain Shadow said:


> Guys fingers crossed. The cops picked up Trixie running loose. They called us because the vet had to check her out. We picked her up and the AC officer says if they can't contact her owner we can buy her at auction. Gonna be a stressful week


Fingers and toes crossed


----------



## JCnGrace

Golden Horse said:


> OK, hope you last the weekend OK Drafty, and lets get Mater all nice and legal, and cross fingers that everything goes well from then on.
> 
> I confess, I am cranky, it is 11:44 and I'm drinking my first coffee of the day, we had a bird strike on the power pole in the yard overnight, so woke up to no power, no coffee, no running water, YUK.....
> 
> All fixed now, and sounds like we are due for an upgrade on the power pole in the summer so hopefully this wont happen any more...


Huh-uh, no way! I have to have coffee before I can function. I always have a few gallons of bottled water on hand and a campfire coffee pot. We have a gas stove so I can light the burners with a match if the electricity goes out. If you're all electric I think I'd have to look into a camp stove for emergencies. 

Wenzel Camp Coffee Pot with 9 Cup Capacity - Walmart.com

Coleman Matchlight 10,000 BTU 2-Burner Propane Stove - Walmart.com


----------



## Golden Horse

Well DUH, it wasn't until I went to the workshop for something later in the day I saw the portable generator sat there...............why did we not remember that this morning....probably because it used to live at the other yard, but I'll know for next time.

Now I confess to being very proud this evening, I dyed a pair of reins black and they look pretty darn good, nice deep even black, so I can get over my rein dilemma, I cut (I know I should be shot) a set of reins down, because riding short necked Gibbs in contact meant they were far too long. Trouble was when I used them on Fergie, not so bad in normal riding, but as soon as I gave her the reins and let her stretch, I would end up holding the ends, and even lost one once.:shock:

So I ended up using the reins that should be with my Martin headstall, but they are far to long


Short








And Long








I couldn't find a nice 7' pair in any store here, so was going to buy some, but that ended up being $52 CAD to buy a set of $25 reins from south of the border.

Well yesterday I found a set of reins I have not been able to find for months, and set about dyeing them, they turned out real good, can't wait to try them for size.


----------



## anndankev

Rainaisabelle said:


> I confess I want to kick my car because everything keeps breaking for no reason and conveniently none of it is covered under warranty


Warranty, what is that? Let me reach far-far back in my memory. I bought a 1972 Pinto new, it may have had a warranty thing.



Kyleen Drake said:


> Er, what's a carrot? Under everyone's information, I see "Horses: #, Carrots: #" What are carrots? >.<



I confess, I know nothing of carrots (the game). 



JC, this is cute:












9-cup capacity
Sturdy construction
Easy-pour spout
Aluminum percolator coffee pot is durable enough to withstand repeated use in the outdoors
Glass dome on top allows you to see how strong the brew is
Wire handle for easy carrying or hanging the pot over the fire
I used to have one of these:









Wonder where it is.


Seems like a good thing to have, I should keep track of it better.

Haha- another confession, like I would do all that for a cup of coffee when there is a convenience store 2 minutes away. Sort of a last stop shop, expensive because the next one is about 8 miles away. They have coffee, and I usually keep a bottle of cold coffee in the fridge anyway. 

Who cares if it is hot, cold, in between or what - as long as it is coffee.


----------



## Golden Horse

anndankev said:


> Haha- another confession, like I would do all that for a cup of coffee when there is a convenience store 2 minutes away. Sort of a last stop shop, expensive because the next one is about 8 miles away. They have coffee, and I usually keep a bottle of cold coffee in the fridge anyway.
> 
> Who cares if it is hot, cold, in between or what - as long as it is coffee.


Throws rock in general direction od @*ann*dankey on a Sunday it is 40 minutes to the nearest place to buy coffee, but it IS Timmy's. During the week it would be 25 minutes to the nearest coffee place


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

JCnGrace said:


> They are from the carrot game. There are 3 ways to collect them. Sometimes a basket will appear at the top of the page and there will be carrots scattered about. You pick them up with your mouse and drop them into the basket. Sometimes you will get a message that so and so left their carrots unattended and would you like to steal a carrot. I'm obviously not a good thief because almost always the message comes up that I couldn't pull it off. The rarest way (at least I hardly ever see it) is that 1 carrot will come up and you can snatch it.
> 
> I'm not sure if the carrot game exists on the new forum because I'm fondly hanging on to the old one.


I haven't seen them on the new site. Don't know what to do with them once I have them :shrug:


----------



## JCnGrace

7 miles one way to the nearest convenience store for me.


----------



## JCnGrace

ShirtHotTeez said:


> I haven't seen them on the new site. Don't know what to do with them once I have them :shrug:


Me neither. I was going to get to 2000 and then stop collecting and see how long it would take for all of them to disappear but I'm so used to collecting them that I can't help myself. :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## karliejaye

Oh the carrot game. I played when I first joined, but got irrationally angry when they were stolen. I opted to turn that feature off, for my own good!


----------



## Change

@JCnGrace, @anndanev - I have a camp stove and coffee pot on my Amazon wish list, as I plan for the outfitting of the living quarters of my horse trailer. I also have a cowboy shower/portable water heater "wished for." 

Which reminded me - had to run out to shut off the water to the horse's trough! Major overflow!:icon_rolleyes: 

My confession for this Memorial Day: I spent 7.5 hours working. I mean like 'at work' work. For my job! And I'm a VET! There is something very wrong with this picture! Please note - I was not required to work today; I only have 3 working days left until I'm out for 6 weeks on FMLA for my neck surgery. I spent today getting a lot of things that needed doin', done. 

It's 90F out there right now. My bare toes and soles aren't happy with me for running out across the blacktop driveway! OUCH!


----------



## Rain Shadow

I confess I look like a lobster. I went on a trail ride this morning with my friends, we went swimming when we got back, had a cook out for memorial day, then went back in the pool. I was in the sun for 12 hours today and I forgot sunscreen. 

So much pain.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I confess I kind of fell out of touch there! I had a great ride today though!
@DraftyAiresMum new vehicle!?


----------



## Rainaisabelle

anndankev said:


> Rainaisabelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I confess I want to kick my car because everything keeps breaking for no reason and conveniently none of it is covered under warranty
> 
> 
> 
> Warranty, what is that? Let me reach far-far back in my memory. I bought a 1972 Pinto new, it may have had a warranty thing.
> 
> 
> 
> Kyleen Drake said:
> 
> 
> 
> Er, what's a carrot? Under everyone's information, I see "Horses: #, Carrots: #" What are carrots? >.<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I confess, I know nothing of carrots (the game).
> 
> 
> 
> JC, this is cute:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9-cup capacity
> Sturdy construction
> Easy-pour spout
> Aluminum percolator coffee pot is durable enough to withstand repeated use in the outdoors
> Glass dome on top allows you to see how strong the brew is
> Wire handle for easy carrying or hanging the pot over the fire
> I used to have one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder where it is.
> 
> 
> Seems like a good thing to have, I should keep track of it better.
> 
> Haha- another confession, like I would do all that for a cup of coffee when there is a convenience store 2 minutes away. Sort of a last stop shop, expensive because the next one is about 8 miles away. They have coffee, and I usually keep a bottle of cold coffee in the fridge anyway.
> 
> Who cares if it is hot, cold, in between or what - as long as it is coffee.
Click to expand...


It's the thing people buy to give themselves a false sense of security but when it comes to actually using it they're screwed


----------



## gypsygirl

Rain Shadow said:


> I confess I look like a lobster. I went on a trail ride this morning with my friends, we went swimming when we got back, had a cook out for memorial day, then went back in the pool. I was in the sun for 12 hours today and I forgot sunscreen.
> 
> So much pain.


Oops !

Lol I confess I work in dermatology and I almost always forget sunscreen !


----------



## Kyleen Drake

Anyone ever herd of a vinegar bath to take the sting out of sun burns? I burn so easy I'm gonna have to keep this in mind this summer. Sunscreen or not.


----------



## Golden Horse

Rain Shadow said:


> I confess I look like a lobster. I went on a trail ride this morning with my friends, we went swimming when we got back, had a cook out for memorial day, then went back in the pool. I was in the sun for 12 hours today and I forgot sunscreen.
> 
> So much pain.


OUCH, get plenty of moisturiser on there now. I have just about finished peeling from the sun I caught at the show last week!

I confess, I fell in love this afternoon, look what I had in the truck









Isn't she gorgeous, I had to take her from the barn to the house, not far, and she climbed on the seat and fell asleep in that short distance. I had to text my trainer and say "When you said take her to the house, you DID mean my house didn't you


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Hahaha!! How adorable !


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

@Skyseternalangel , my car is a total loss. The truck is my husband's '05 Dodge Ram 2500 Cummins turbo diesel. It belonged to his dad and his mom signed it over to us last year (his dad passed away nine years ago). It's a nice truck, but it hasn't been maintained, so it's nickel-and-diming us to death. Between two sets of new tires in the last four years, two water pumps, a serpentine belt, two sets of brakes, a set of studs on one wheel, and now the rims, we're well over $2K into it and it still needs work. 

Can't afford to get a new vehicle yet. Still trying to catch up on everything else.


----------



## JCnGrace

Rainaisabelle said:


> It's the thing people buy to give themselves a false sense of security but when it comes to actually using it they're screwed


Why's that? I used one for years when we went camping, the stove that is. Now we have a trailer with lq so it has a stove in it and the camp stove is buried somewhere up in the garage attic. I still use the coffee pot quite often like when the power goes out or the coffee maker takes a crap. I can cook a pretty good darn meal over an open campfire too.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

JCnGrace said:


> Rainaisabelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's the thing people buy to give themselves a false sense of security but when it comes to actually using it they're screwed
> 
> 
> 
> Why's that? I used one for years when we went camping, the stove that is. Now we have a trailer with lq so it has a stove in it and the camp stove is buried somewhere up in the garage attic. I still use the coffee pot quite often like when the power goes out or the coffee maker takes a crap. I can cook a pretty good darn meal over an open campfire too.
Click to expand...

It maybe have been possibly I have never had good experiences when it comes to car warranties.


----------



## JCnGrace

I think I'm lost Rainaisabelle, I thought you were talking about the camping gear. LOL


----------



## Mulefeather

I confess I am PMSing bad - stomach issues, back pain, cramps, being emotional. Boyfriend was joking around with me being silly on Saturday and I actually almost burst into tears because of a joke (not like me at all). Poor guy was horrified and was trying so hard to make me comfortable all weekend. I really am a lucky lady.

Still no word on the house, but the seller's realtor lists the house as "pending" now. I can't wait until the seller's lender finally approves the transaction so we can move this thing forward. Unfortunately there's nothing else I can do to make it go faster. My offer is good until the 11th per the contract, so I'm hoping I'll get an answer by then. 

I also applied for a better job in my department because apparently I don't have enough stress in my life. But this would be a salaried position with more money, the ability to work from home if I needed to take a day here or there, more involvement and more value as my company merges with another - and in my current group, there's nowhere to go from my current position. So, it's a risk I need to take.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

JCnGrace said:


> I think I'm lost Rainaisabelle, I thought you were talking about the camping gear. LOL


Well that's makes two of us because I was confused when you started talking camping gear and I was talking about car warranties LOL


----------



## JCnGrace

Mulefeather said:


> I confess I am PMSing bad - stomach issues, back pain, cramps, being emotional. Boyfriend was joking around with me being silly on Saturday and I actually almost burst into tears because of a joke (not like me at all). Poor guy was horrified and was trying so hard to make me comfortable all weekend. I really am a lucky lady.
> 
> Still no word on the house, but the seller's realtor lists the house as "pending" now. I can't wait until the seller's lender finally approves the transaction so we can move this thing forward. Unfortunately there's nothing else I can do to make it go faster. My offer is good until the 11th per the contract, so I'm hoping I'll get an answer by then.
> 
> I also applied for a better job in my department because apparently I don't have enough stress in my life. But this would be a salaried position with more money, the ability to work from home if I needed to take a day here or there, more involvement and more value as my company merges with another - and in my current group, there's nowhere to go from my current position. So, it's a risk I need to take.


There is one good aspect of getting old.

House shopping is fun. The process between shopping and being settled in your new home, not so much (and this includes the actual moving). My maternal grandparents loved moving and didn't tend to stay at a place any longer than it took get it fixed up and looking nice. I did not inherit that gene.

Good luck in getting the new position!


----------



## Rain Shadow

She's ours! 

The owner apparently lost Trixie when she ran over the top of her and through a fence. No wonder! The woman admitted to having no hay or feed for her and the water trough was dry when AC checked it out. They had a good long talk with her and she allowed us to officially buy Trixie. 

The Bill of Sale was made out by our lawyer, notarized, and we had the AC officer and a police officer watching. There is no way she can claim she didn't sell this horse to us now. We also have her papers. 

My friends and I took her out on a trail ride after all that was sorted out and she was an angel. 

I'm so happy.


----------



## Golden Horse

Yeah Rain, one for the good guys, so happy for you..

I confess I has a sad, my ipad battery crashed, so my son has taken it to the hospital, I hope they can fix it.....


----------



## Mulefeather

Aww I am SO HAPPY for you, Rain!! Your little niece must be so thrilled to have her pony back after all the tears and sadness. 

At least you can always tell her Trixie knew where she wanted to be


----------



## Rainaisabelle

So glad you got her back !


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Yay, Rain!!

I confess that I am happy. We are officially legal with the truck!!! My insurance company didn't require us to pay the difference in price between the car and truck because we're so close to the end date on our billing cycle (premium is paid on the 10th). Then, the lady at the DMV waived the late fee for the registration on the truck cuz we hadn't been driving it with the expired tags (the expired last month). Aaaaaaand, I sold my car for $250 for parts to the husband of one of my employees.


----------



## JCnGrace

Rain Shadow said:


> She's ours!
> 
> The owner apparently lost Trixie when she ran over the top of her and through a fence. No wonder! The woman admitted to having no hay or feed for her and the water trough was dry when AC checked it out. They had a good long talk with her and she allowed us to officially buy Trixie.
> 
> The Bill of Sale was made out by our lawyer, notarized, and we had the AC officer and a police officer watching. There is no way she can claim she didn't sell this horse to us now. We also have her papers.
> 
> My friends and I took her out on a trail ride after all that was sorted out and she was an angel.
> 
> I'm so happy.


That is wonderful news Rain Shadow!:happydance:


----------



## JCnGrace

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Yay, Rain!!
> 
> I confess that I am happy. We are officially legal with the truck!!! My insurance company didn't require us to pay the difference in price between the car and truck because we're so close to the end date on our billing cycle (premium is paid on the 10th). Then, the lady at the DMV waived the late fee for the registration on the truck cuz we hadn't been driving it with the expired tags (the expired last month). Aaaaaaand, I sold my car for $250 for parts to the husband of one of my employees.


And more good news!:clap:


----------



## JCnGrace

Golden Horse said:


> Yeah Rain, one for the good guys, so happy for you..
> 
> I confess I has a sad, my ipad battery crashed, so my son has taken it to the hospital, I hope they can fix it.....


I hope your Ipad recovers and is back home in your loving hands soon.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Oh! Forgot to mention that insurance on the truck (just liability right now) is only $55 a month! The car was $37 a month and it was 20 years older!


----------



## JCnGrace

I confess I looked at the calendar this morning and saw the insurance man was coming at 1:00 p.m. I ran around like a chicken with it's head cut off running the vacuum. At 1:27 I tell hubby the ins. man is late. He says "Late? He's not coming until tomorrow." Friggin hubby turned the calendar page a day too soon and got me confused (doesn't take much LOL). All I can say is it's a very good thing he was outside when I was doing the hustle cause if he'd sat and watched before informing me, HE might have been the one running around without a head.


----------



## Golden Horse

JCnGrace said:


> I hope your Ipad recovers and is back home in your loving hands soon.



Well the good news they can fix it, more good news it will cost $100 parts and labour....

Bad news, they have to order a battery so it wont be home for a week, A WEEK.......yes I have my laptop and a phone, but I WANT my IPad


----------



## JCnGrace

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Oh! Forgot to mention that insurance on the truck (just liability right now) is only $55 a month! The car was $37 a month and it was 20 years older!


OUCH! they both sound expensive to me.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

JCnGrace said:


> I confess I looked at the calendar this morning and saw the insurance man was coming at 1:00 p.m. I ran around like a chicken with it's head cut off running the vacuum. At 1:27 I tell hubby the ins. man is late. He says "Late? He's not coming until tomorrow." Friggin hubby turned the calendar page a day too soon and got me confused (doesn't take much LOL). All I can say is it's a very good thing he was outside when I was doing the hustle cause if he'd sat and watched before informing me, HE might have been the one running around without a head.


LOL!! I'm usually the one that's good with dates between me and my hubby, but only because of my job. He's always asking me what day it is. That's the main reason we got married on my birthday: so he'd only have ONE date to remember and he wouldn't be able to forget either! :lol:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

JCnGrace said:


> OUCH! they both sound expensive to me.


Really? When I was 24, I was paying $67 a month on my 1986 Toyota pickup for just liability. Arizona insurance premiums are high, anyway, because of the number of vehicle thefts and uninsured motorists, cuz we're so close to the border (illegals can't get insurance and especially down south, like in Tucson, they'll steal a vehicle, take it across the border, and strip it to sell the parts). Full coverage on my '05 Trailblazer was $130 a month and that was three years ago.


----------



## JCnGrace

I just paid our vehicle ins. Full year, full coverage on 2 trucks, 2 horse trailers (one with living quarters) and a flat bed trailer = $790.00. Now you see why yours sounds expensive to me. Of course the liability on the trailers is covered under the truck so it's just comprehensive on them and that doesn't add up to much.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

My insurance is $138 a month


----------



## gypsygirl

I pay $253 for 6 months


----------



## Kyleen Drake

I confess. It's past 9:00am, I've been up for five hours, I'm still in my pajamas and I've absolutely no plans what so ever to take them off today - at all. Gonna live in them all day until time for my shower tonight!


----------



## JCnGrace

Rainaisabelle said:


> My insurance is $138 a month


 mg:



> gpsygirl;
> I pay $253 for 6 months


Yours is reasonable. That's probably around where we were at when we were still working and putting on the miles.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

You think $138 is bad? Mine is $148 a month.


----------



## karliejaye

Whoa, I never knew car insurance could be so high! My Subaru is still being paid off, thus has to have full coverage and is only $400/6 months. Hubby's Tacoma is $260/6 months for liability only. I will count my blessings!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I am told once I turn 24 or 25 it will be less intense but idk, everyone else seems to be doing alright


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

The truck is paid off, hence the liability only (for right now). In a month or two, we're going to see how much full coverage would be, since the truck is still worth $15K.


----------



## karliejaye

Actually I just calculated what it would be if payments were monthly and $66 and $43 respectively for full and liability, so those prices Drafty gave aren't that far off from what I'm paying!


----------



## Kyleen Drake

I confess, I'm going to have to kill my husband when he gets home from work. He just messaged me on Facebook, asked me what I was doing. I told him I was talking to you people here on the forums. He asked me what we were talking about. I told him I had just showed everyone a photo of my poor brand new ripped up Levi's. And although I couldn't hear him, I know he's busting a gut laughing. Because the next text I get from him he's singing, M I C K E Y M O U S E, in reference to what else I was wearing. He's toast! HEHE


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Skyseternalangel said:


> You think $138 is bad? Mine is $148 a month.


Mine was $150 but I swapped to a different insurance


----------



## Golden Horse

I confess, I MAY just be getting a thing for pineapple juice, YUMMY


----------



## Kyleen Drake

Okay here's another one some of you more experienced horsie people might think is funny..

I confess, I seen someone talk about sheath cleaning, didn't know what it was, and went to YouTube to look it up. I thought they were kidding. I guess it's no joke.. lol

And now I'm wondering what other things you need to do to keep your hoses healthy that might be embarrassing if your neighbors who know nothing about horses catch you doing it. lol


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I've never done my horse with sheath cleaning and I was told by a vet you don't have to if there isn't an issue. But I do get the vet everyone he gets an injection to have a peek lol


----------



## Kyleen Drake

Rainaisabelle said:


> I've never done my horse with sheath cleaning and I was told by a vet you don't have to if there isn't an issue. But I do get the vet everyone he gets an injection to have a peek lol



One person said once a year is fine.. Someone else said twice a year. There are several vets on YouTube, all them say once in a great while its good to check it, make sure the horse can still pee without any blockages up in there. It's crazy the info over kill you can find, being new to horses and coming around looking for the right answers. 

Still, seeing that one vet blush while she was cleaning it, I admit, it gave me the giggles.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I confess that I don't want to go to work today. Just super tired and two days off in a row kind of spoiled me. 

I also confess that I am SUPER annoyed with my new (hopefully temporary) phone. I prefer the iPhone to Android devices and all I could afford yesterday when my iPhone 4 took a crap was this crappy $20 Android phone from Straight Talk (my mobile service anyway). Going g to see today if I qualify for their lease-to-own program so I can get a new iPhone 6S.


----------



## Kyleen Drake

If I pick up my phone and I can dial a number, and people can ring me, I'm happy. All this new technology just boggles me. I kind of have the attitude, "I have a laptop at home, why do I need that?" >.< Lovable geeky husband that own every gadget he can get his pawns on, tries to explain it to me, and I look at him like he's got three eyes.


----------



## JCnGrace

Golden Horse said:


> I confess, I MAY just be getting a thing for pineapple juice, YUMMY


They used to have a pineapple/grapefruit juice mix. You mainly tasted the pineapple and the grapefruit took some of the overpowering sweetness away. Add a splash of vodka or coconut rum and it made a cocktail that went down way too easy.


----------



## JCnGrace

Kyleen Drake said:


> Okay here's another one some of you more experienced horsie people might think is funny..
> 
> I confess, I seen someone talk about sheath cleaning, didn't know what it was, and went to YouTube to look it up. I thought they were kidding. I guess it's no joke.. lol
> 
> And now I'm wondering what other things you need to do to keep your hoses healthy that might be embarrassing if your neighbors who know nothing about horses catch you doing it. lol


Mares get crusty stuff between their udders too. Mine will spread their legs apart to give you easier access. LOL The geldings get checked for beans anytime I catch them hanging. They are not quite as accommodating as the girls. 

During tick season their favorite sticking spots seem to be between the horse's back legs and under their tail so everyday my hand is all up in their business doing a tick check.Then there's taking their temp. And just go peruse some of the foaling threads to see what kind of embarrassing things we put a pregnant mare through.


----------



## Kyleen Drake

LOL! I can imagine, lol.. *Blushing* I've had two sons. I remember my OBGYN... I would like to say fondly, but I'd be lying.. lol.. That is some good information though, thanks.. 

I've been doing the smoothie breakfast for the past two months. Down 30 pounds so far, now that I am walking again!  Toss a lot of fresh fruit in my blender with some ice, a bit of fresh juice with it, blend. I'm not hungry at all until lunch. Starting to like them. Recently started adding veggies to it.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Kyleen Drake said:


> If I pick up my phone and I can dial a number, and people can ring me, I'm happy. All this new technology just boggles me. I kind of have the attitude, "I have a laptop at home, why do I need that?" >.< Lovable geeky husband that own every gadget he can get his pawns on, tries to explain it to me, and I look at him like he's got three eyes.


I have a laptop at home, but no internet service. Plus my laptop is a dinosaur. Thing weighs a good 15+lbs. :lol:


----------



## karliejaye

I confess I think I'm onto a business idea...now I'm looking for product testers, and trying not to get my hopes up too high.
I will just say that I have been consistently treating my boys' feet for thrush for a few weeks and not quite getting all the thrush, then I researched, made a concoction and the thrush is gone after 2 days! Now I need "fresh" thrushy hooves to see if it was a coincidence or if my concoction is just that good. I feel excited!


----------



## sarahfromsc

I confess I love pineapple juice. Especially with a dallope of Malibu in it in the evening.

mmm mmmm good.


----------



## Mulefeather

I confess I really need to get off the Goodwill Auctions and stop looking at old, dusty horse tack :lol:. I keep a lookout for older, fixable stuff at yard sales that is maybe just dirty or dusty, and will clean up well - and not just horse tack! I seem to have a nose for finding valuable things at yard sales and thrift shops- especially silver, because it literally has a smell.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I have a laptop at home, but no internet service. Plus my laptop is a dinosaur. Thing weighs a good 15+lbs. :lol:


Sounds more like a pc :rofl:


----------



## Change

I confess that I am so ready for my neck surgery, mostly because of the six weeks I'll be off work. I'm not even worrying about the pain I'll have to get through... after two solid weeks of busting my butt in the new job (which I really like!) I'm going to enjoy not taking off my jammies for a few days. Heh. Won't even be allowed to take a shower for the first two days!


----------



## Kyleen Drake

Thoughts and prayers that everything will work out all right though that for you, Change. And the healing goes well.


----------



## Golden Horse

Change said:


> I confess that I am so ready for my neck surgery, mostly because of the six weeks I'll be off work. I'm not even worrying about the pain I'll have to get through... after two solid weeks of busting my butt in the new job (which I really like!) I'm going to enjoy not taking off my jammies for a few days. Heh. Won't even be allowed to take a shower for the first two days!


Hope you have a good bunch of people to cater to your every whim while you are recovering.....hope it al goes well, and don't forget, the first few days take all the pain meds you are allowed, no point in being brave


----------



## Change

Heh. Forgot about all the surgery prep I have to do around here.
1) Go buy two truckloads of hay (40 bales)
2) Go buy six bags of grain/supplements
3) Trim the hedges in the front yard and the back yard
4) Spray the back yard with broadleaf killer
5) Find a shady spot to plant the Easter lilies sitting on the front patio (too much sun right now)
6) Shovel manure 
7) Try to get one last ride in before S-day.

I have to have all this done before Monday... and I can't have any coffee Monday morning! Ack!


----------



## Golden Horse

That is quite the list Change, any chance of delegating some of it?

I totally get the no coffee thing, I don't mind not eating pre op, but when you aren't scheduled until afternoon, and you aren't allowed coffee all day, well it is just inhuman....*wonders if you can buy a caffeine patch*


----------



## JCnGrace

Change said:


> I confess that I am so ready for my neck surgery, mostly because of the six weeks I'll be off work. I'm not even worrying about the pain I'll have to get through... after two solid weeks of busting my butt in the new job (which I really like!) I'm going to enjoy not taking off my jammies for a few days. Heh. Won't even be allowed to take a shower for the first two days!


I'll be thinking of you and willing those docs to do the best possible job on you.

Coffee was the first thing I asked for after my surgery last year. When they finally told me I could order breakfast I'd been 2 days without food so had them bring me biscuits & gravy, a fruit bowl and more COFFEE! LOL I ate it all.:redface: Then hubby wanted to stop for lunch on the way home and I ate again. Then a bit down the road I'm yelling at him to pull over and I upchucked it all. Don't be me! LOL


----------



## Change

I promise I'll be good, although now I'm hungry for biscuits and gravy!


----------



## JCnGrace

I'm always hungry for sausage gravy and biscuits! Love 'em!!!


----------



## Golden Horse

JCnGrace said:


> I'm always hungry for sausage gravy and biscuits! Love 'em!!!


Dammmit, late night munchies now hitting.........


----------



## Change

With two eggs over easy and some bacon. Mmmm.


----------



## JCnGrace

Well ok but my eggs have to be over medium and I'd rather take up all the room in my stomach with the biscuits and gravy because I don't have them all that often.


----------



## JCnGrace

Golden Horse said:


> Dammmit, late night munchies now hitting.........


I know! All this talk has me thinking about what I could go grab and I had to smack my own hands.:frown_color:


----------



## Golden Horse

Change said:


> With two eggs over easy and some bacon. Mmmm.


----------



## Kyleen Drake

Behaving myself this morning. Smoothie with apples, oranges, grapes, pineapple, blueberries, bananas, ice and apple juice. But I confess, those home made cookies I made for the kids sitting on the counter, still warm and gooey with the lightly golden bottoms is near torment. I have a weakness for anything with chocolate in it. Don't most women? Old habits die hard. But I keep looking at the sign I have on my mirror where I wrote "high risk for diabetes," and it stops me from cheating on this life style change I've started. I'm a wuss when the needles are pointed at me! >.<


----------



## karliejaye

I left the house without having breakfast, then come on here and see this....Oh I bet they can hear my tummy rumbling all the way in Tennessee!


----------



## ChitChatChet

Forget the eggs... let's have bacon!!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I confess that I don't want to be at work today. I am just thoroughly annoyed with everything for no reason. I don't care what DH says, I'm going to this tack sale today after work: Benefit Tack & Yard Sale June 3 & 4


----------



## ChitChatChet

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I confess that I don't want to be at work today. I am just thoroughly annoyed with everything for no reason. I don't care what DH says, I'm going to this tack sale today after work: Benefit Tack & Yard Sale June 3 & 4


OOOOOOOO I could use a sale like that!


----------



## Golden Horse

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I confess that I don't want to be at work today. I am just thoroughly annoyed with everything for no reason. I don't care what DH says, I'm going to this tack sale today after work: Benefit Tack & Yard Sale June 3 & 4


Oooh, looks like fun, search items with a view to making a profit! There are always gems that a wash, a few stitches or a couple of days with saddle soap and conditioner can actually turn a profit for you


----------



## karliejaye

Oh, that tack sale looks FUN!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I know the charity/rescue that it's for. They board a couple of their rescues horses at our barn, which is right over the fence behind them. They always price things SUPER reasonably. My best friend picked up a halter and bit for her filly for $3 last time we went. I picked up some books and a neat shedding tool for $2.


----------



## karliejaye

I confess I am getting nervous. I'm down to 10 small bales in the barn. Got on the list of a guy baling hay this week or next, but no definitive of when it'll be ready. The hay should last me 10-14 days or so, but I don't like cutting it this close.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

karliejaye said:


> I confess I think I'm onto a business idea...now I'm looking for product testers, and trying not to get my hopes up too high.
> I will just say that I have been consistently treating my boys' feet for thrush for a few weeks and not quite getting all the thrush, then I researched, made a concoction and the thrush is gone after 2 days! Now I need "fresh" thrushy hooves to see if it was a coincidence or if my concoction is just that good. I feel excited!


CAN I BE A GUINEA PIG?! Well Sky... but ya know!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I confess a lot of things...

I confess I met a forum friend and didn't take one single picture! Bad bad bad!

I confess I spent way too much money yesterday but I don't care!

I confess I ate a fully loaded cream cheese and bacon bagel this morning with no exercise following it, oops!

I confess I love training dogs, even though I am not a trainer, because of how happy their parents are as well as how proud the dogs are of themselves!

I confess to buying Sky another tub of treats... he's spoiled

I confess to almost losing my mind on a horse that wasn't mine yesterday because he kicked the bloody stall door to the point it FELL OFF the hinges AS I WAS DOING SKY'S HIND FEET!!! GRRR

I confess to not showering in 2... okay 3 days.

I confess to failing to charge my phone for the 5th day in a row, so it has to be plugged in during use

I confess I was spoiled by my awesome (albeit) long day yesterday that I don't want to work

I confess that I love my job though because it pays me well and I need that money

I confess I want to burn my pairs of jeans but I need them for work so I can't

I confess I wish I could ride for a living, or train dogs for a living.


----------



## Golden Horse

I confess, after reading Skys long list I feel that I should be setting her some sort of penance to atone for all that!


----------



## Change

I wanna go with @DraftyAiresMom to that sale!


----------



## JCnGrace

Golden Horse said:


> I confess, after reading Skys long list I feel that I should be setting her some sort of penance to atone for all that!


Especially for wanting to burn her jeans! Who does that? I love jeans so much I can't stand to part with my most favorites that no longer fit just in case I ever get rid of the unwanted blubber and am able to wear them again.:icon_rolleyes:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I confess that I kind of went into momma bear mode this morning after finding out that someone has been posting stuff about my oldest brother on Facebook. My sister and I both are ready to rip someone a new one. Yes, my brother has a past, but it should remain just that-in the past!


----------



## Change

I confess I will keep/wear jeans until the literally fall off me, usually in pieces. Then I try to turn them into shorts (unless the missing pieces are above the shorts line!).

And like JC, I have a large section of my closet dedicated to jeans I haven't been able to button for several years, just in case my waist/hip width suddenly decides to go down.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I confess to feeling a bit down lately but I can't pinpoint the issue I just feel meh


----------



## JCnGrace

Rainaisabelle said:


> I confess to feeling a bit down lately but I can't pinpoint the issue I just feel meh


Go do something for yourself. Get a haircut, or a massage, dinner out with a good friend, go camping for a weekend, buy a new outfit if shopping is your thing. Occasional pampering of yourself is good for your soul.


----------



## Kyleen Drake

Lets not talk about jeans falling into pieces.. *blush* Hehehe


----------



## Golden Horse

I confess, after my great ride on Fergie yesterday, check it out on her Pasture Puff to Diva thread :wink: i HURT today...

I have to work so hard to keep her out on the circle, on the left rein, that I woke up with morning with a big and sore knee.....and my back is slightly upset as well. Been instructed to rest up today, not allowed outside because it is muddy, so LOL doing laundry instead, one flight down to basement, then one flight up to bedroom! Have BOT brace on, taken some pills, seriously considering using a dressage whip again to back up this duff right side of mine


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I have a few things to confess...

First, my horse is a jerk. I love him, but it's true. He literally tried to EAT his pasture mate's tail bag. My BO caught him with the entire thing in his mouth. *facepalm* Then, I put his new fly mask on and left the barn. Not five minutes later, my BO text me saying her neighbor had text her saying there was a big black and white horse in one of the turnouts that was eating a fly mask. She was freaking out cuz none of the horses had fly masks that she knew. I had shown her husband Aires' fly mask, so why he didn't tell her, I don't know.

Second, my horse is a freak of nature. That big ol' XXL fly mask with the nose? It's not long enough to even REACH his nose. It stops an inch above his nostrils. :icon_rolleyes:

Third, my horse is chewing the bottoms of wood posts and I don't know why. He's already chewed through one post and is working on two more.


----------



## Golden Horse

I confess I am so tempted to play with this and actually order one


----------



## Rainaisabelle

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I have a few things to confess...
> 
> First, my horse is a jerk. I love him, but it's true. He literally tried to EAT his pasture mate's tail bag. My BO caught him with the entire thing in his mouth. *facepalm* Then, I put his new fly mask on and left the barn. Not five minutes later, my BO text me saying her neighbor had text her saying there was a big black and white horse in one of the turnouts that was eating a fly mask. She was freaking out cuz none of the horses had fly masks that she knew. I had shown her husband Aires' fly mask, so why he didn't tell her, I don't know.
> 
> Second, my horse is a freak of nature. That big ol' XXL fly mask with the nose? It's not long enough to even REACH his nose. It stops an inch above his nostrils.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third, my horse is chewing the bottoms of wood posts and I don't know why. He's already chewed through one post and is working on two more.


Oh dear lol!


----------



## JCnGrace

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I have a few things to confess...
> 
> First, my horse is a jerk. I love him, but it's true. He literally tried to EAT his pasture mate's tail bag. My BO caught him with the entire thing in his mouth. *facepalm* Then, I put his new fly mask on and left the barn. Not five minutes later, my BO text me saying her neighbor had text her saying there was a big black and white horse in one of the turnouts that was eating a fly mask. She was freaking out cuz none of the horses had fly masks that she knew. I had shown her husband Aires' fly mask, so why he didn't tell her, I don't know.
> 
> Second, my horse is a freak of nature. That big ol' XXL fly mask with the nose? It's not long enough to even REACH his nose. It stops an inch above his nostrils. :icon_rolleyes:
> 
> Third, my horse is chewing the bottoms of wood posts and I don't know why. He's already chewed through one post and is working on two more.


He's either bored or hungry. Extra hay and maybe a toy or two. My old gelding would not play with a jolly ball but he loved rolling an empty barrel around his lot. 

It may be a bit taxing to keep a curious and intelligent horse's brain occupied but they do provide us with a lot more entertainment than a horse with no personality.


----------



## JCnGrace

I confess that I'm a horrible wife. For 23 years I've nagged at hubby to drink iced tea instead of the copious amounts of cola he consumes and now that he is I'm about ready to tell him to STAY OUT OF MY TEA! Seems like I no longer get a pitcher made then I'm turning around and having to do it again. :twisted:


----------



## Golden Horse

JCnGrace said:


> I confess that I'm a horrible wife. For 23 years I've nagged at hubby to drink iced tea instead of the copious amounts of cola he consumes and now that he is I'm about ready to tell him to STAY OUT OF MY TEA! Seems like I no longer get a pitcher made then I'm turning around and havi:twisted:ng to do it again.


Makes you a good wife, if you cured his coke habit!


----------



## JCnGrace

Golden Horse said:


> Makes you a good wife, if you cured his coke habit!


LOL, not when I want him to go back to it.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I doubt my BO will give him extra hay. He already eats more than any horse there. :icon_rolleyes: If I bought it, she might, but then there's the problem of his turnout buddies running him off it. So I'd be feeding them, not him. And she won't separate him to eat. I'll see if she'll let me put a traffic cone or two in his turnout. He used to like playing with those.


----------



## Rain Shadow

I confess I think my rabbit is insane. 

I own 2lbs of fluffy dwarf bunny fury named Nyssa who free ranges in my bedroom. Well mom went into my room today and her cat followed her in and made a beeline for Nyssa. The fluffball looked up from her hay, looked at the cat, bit the cat in the face, then returned to her hay like nothing happened, while my mom consoled her bleeding cat. Because that's the normal response to something trying to eat you Nyssa. 

Though I shouldn't be surprised. Nyssa uses my dog as her personal step-stool to reach higher places she shouldn't be. She bosses around my cat. And I am well aware who is in charge in our relationship. Basically she's a rabbit with a Chihuahua complex. She's a midget but thinks she's a Doberman. 

Here she is with a litter of 12 week old kittens I was fostering so you get the idea of just how small this insane, cat-eating, furball is.


----------



## JCnGrace

She's too cute Rain Shadow


----------



## anndankev

JCnGrace said:


> Especially for wanting to burn her jeans! Who does that? I love jeans so much I can't stand to part with my most favorites that no longer fit ...





Change said:


> I confess I will keep/wear jeans until the literally fall off me, usually in pieces. Then I try to turn them into shorts
> ...
> And like JC, I have a large section of my closet dedicated to jeans...


I'm right in there with you guys, I confess to saving jeans. Not only my jeans but everyone elses that I can get (mostly family).

Have every pair I have ever had since Junior High School. Am now in my 60's. Have taken a lot of flack from my family over hoarding them. Moving them from Ohio to California, and back again, then on to various houses since.

I cannot get them to realize that I have my reasons:


 Loosing weight will get me back into old favorites.
 Gaining weight will put me back into the larger sizes.
 Used American worn jeans, threadbare and worn through in the right places, are a hot commodity in Japan. And worth a pretty penny.
 And lastly, I may make a quilt out of them someday.
 
Turns out they are a valuable commodity to me now, and for the last 10 years. Since I moved into my house trailer. Needed some kind of insulation, no money. The cold coming in from the west wall (65 feet long) was incredible. I brought home paper feed bags from the barn where I boarded and stapled them to the long hallway wall. And ...

have a Wall of Jeans in my bedroom. Floor to ceiling, folded stacks of all the jeans, packed tight. Takes about half the length of the bedroom. The other half of that west wall is shelves with the rest of my clothes folded and packed tight on them. 

Works great, if I remove enough to make a 'hole in the wall' cold blasts through and I have to stuff something in the space.



Golden Horse said:


> I confess, after my great ride ... i HURT today... Have BOT brace on ...


Having some trouble with lower back pain myself. Been thinking about bringing home Chief's BOT therapeutic quick wraps, laying them flat beneath me and using them like a heating pad.

Do you have some of the BOT stuff for people?




DraftyAiresMum said:


> ... I'm going to this tack sale today after work: Benefit Tack & Yard Sale June 3 & 4



Ok, ok, ok ... so the first thing I thought when seeing the first pic with all those cinches was: I bet there are some mohair ones in there. LOL

And further, that although my 5th new one did arrive, I have not taken the picture I said I would. So:

























Here is a pic of a real sheepskin English girth cover I got years ago for 1 Dollar. It was such a deal I was sure I could use it for something. Eventually.

Well, it's time has come. I took a seam ripper to the seam and opened it up. It will be fashioned into cinch guards. 

Pay no attention to the Marciante saddle it is on. This is a confession about Mohair cinches, not saddles.

Unlike Sky, I dole them out one at a time. LOL


















Lastly, and just because this pic is in the group I just now uploaded from my camera, here is my grandson. Sitting in his favorite spot for watching TV when he comes over.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

@anndankev That's fantastic - all of it :rofl:


----------



## Kyleen Drake

6:15am. The kids and hubby let me sleep in an hour later. Yet, this morning, I need coffee! I don't normally drink it, but this morning I needs it! >.<










Good morning, all.


----------



## sarahfromsc

Golden Horse said:


> I confess I am so tempted to play with this and actually order one
> 
> View attachment 802218


Buy it! 

I have a tshirt that says, "horse are God's apology for men"

I wear it everywhere.....:mrgreen:


----------



## Change

@anndankev - tell me more about that saddle! I love it!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Haha!! I confess that I have the best husband EVER!!

I told him that I needed to go to the barn today after work to pay my board (he has the truck since he's off today). He immediately offered to go pay it for me. Then I confessed that there was a tack sale I wanted to go to (it had been packed up by the time I got there yesterday :sad: ) that was on Reed Rd behind the barn. He was immediately on board and wanted to go with me. I love this man!! :loveshower:

I also confess that I'm a little annoyed with his friend who he works with. Took DH out after work and got him drunk. Then dropped him off at home for me to deal with. :icon_rolleyes: This isn't the first time the friend has done this, either (the friend is a heavy drinker, himself). 

I also confess that my BO makes me laugh. She told me that when she found Aires eating Bob's tail bag, she thought about taking a picture and posting it to Facebook. I told her that she should have and tagged me in it. I acknowledge that my horse is an idiot and his shenanigans are the stuff of legend sometimes. :lol:

I'm also considering putting Aires on grain. I was talking it over with DH this morning and I don't want to go with more hay because he's a wuss and Oz will just run him off it. But, if I were to put him on some sort of grain and have the BO give Oz a half a scoop too to keep him busy (Oz is a little on the lean side, like Aires is), then I think he'd leave Aires in peace to eat it. I don't know what to do. I do think that Aires isn't getting enough to eat because when I've taken him out to work, he's been constantly diving for any little morsel he can, regardless of what I say or what we're doing, which is not like him.


----------



## JCnGrace

If you are paying for full board and both Aires & his pasture mate are thin then I would be getting on the BO to feed them more or looking to move him.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

My partner is also in the good books at the moment he said he would groom for me at shows and I also get to buy a ton of horse stuff from all the mid year sales


----------



## Golden Horse

anndankev said:


> Having some trouble with lower back pain myself. Been thinking about bringing home Chief's BOT therapeutic quick wraps, laying them flat beneath me and using them like a heating pad.
> 
> Do you have some of the BOT stuff for people?



I bought a BOT knee brace back in December, at the time I was waking up every night with the pain in my knee, and I was worried about flying, sitting cooped up etc....

First day I wore it 4 hours as suggested MEH, nothing going on here
Second day wore it the 4 hours and didn't want to take it off, after that wore it all day everyday for a month...no night time pain at all, very little day time pain. I'm only half joking when I say I want a BOT onesie to wear around the house. I don't wear it all the time now, but following the flare up after Thursdays ride I may start wearing it during lessons.

I would buy more, might buy the long drawers next winter, keep back, hips and knees moving....

I do have a friend who bought the stable blanket for her horse, but also uses it on her own bed!!!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

JCnGrace said:


> If you are paying for full board and both Aires & his pasture mate are thin then I would be getting on the BO to feed them more or looking to move him.


They're not thin, exactly. Just not as well-padded as I'd like. Granted, she likes her horses obese (she and another boarder were gushing about how "cute" the boarder's mare was with her rolls of fat that jiggled :icon_rolleyes: ), but I'd like a little more weight on my horse than he has now. 

I don't know where else I'd move him, to be honest. There aren't that many places to board in my area (most people keep their horses at home). The places that do board are either too far away (20+ miles), too expensive (almost twice what I'm paying now), or don't have any facilities (my barn has two arenas, a trail course, a round pen, and a big round training pen. Then there's the shows and the trainers, too. 

This is the only other place I'd consider boarding and it's at least 20 miles away, is $80 a month more expensive, and I know nothing about them: Horse Boarding


----------



## JCnGrace

Looks like they keep a clean well kept place so that shows they are at least out there busting their butts every day. I'd keep it in mind if I were you but if you like your current place just talk to the BO or BM about amping up the feed or more preferably his hay. Can't imagine that a barn owner who likes their own horses obese but doesn't see a problem with boarder horses not having the covering on them they should. Normally draft crosses are very easy keepers so one being on the thin side shows a serious lack of grub especially when they aren't under a rigorous work routine.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

JCnGrace said:


> Looks like they keep a clean well kept place so that shows they are at least out there busting their butts every day. I'd keep it in mind if I were you but if you like your current place just talk to the BO or BM about amping up the feed or more preferably his hay. Can't imagine that a barn owner who likes their own horses obese but doesn't see a problem with boarder horses not having the covering on them they should. Normally draft crosses are very easy keepers so one being on the thin side shows a serious lack of grub especially when they aren't under a rigorous work routine.


I'll try to get a pic of him today. 

I know she's throwing plenty of hay because I've seen them at feeding time and there's three or four piles of four or more flakes each pile. The boys kind of rotate over them. However, Bob (when he's out there) runs Aires off the piles and Oz isn't much better.


----------



## anndankev

Change said:


> @*anndankev* - tell me more about that saddle! I love it!



Well, it is not my fault I bought it. LOL

I finally got some back pay from a claim and attempted to buy a little house. Offered $20,000 down payment on a $75,000 house.
Loan was approved, house was a repo and to sell as is. Not allowed to inspect until under contract, no repairs allowed until after the closing. Offer accepted, brought in a plumber only (not even a full inspection).

Mortgage company required: 1. Licensed contractor to do the work (so very expensive). 2. Escrow paid for 1.5x the highest repair estimate.

So, my $20,000 down payment turned into over $34,000 due at closing. 
I could not do that, not enough $.
Had to back out of the deal.

So to console myself, I bought a high quality saddle, used of course. The Marciante.

Now I have gone on to help my kids with their effort to become horse professionals. Daughter has leased a run down horse property (7 acres with no living quarters on site), but it does have a nice big indoor arena. They made it through the Ohio winter with no motorized equipment what so ever. No tractor, no snow plow, no mower, nothing, not even a 4-wheeler.

I've moved Chief there and am helping out manually as I can, and buying a bunch of stuff. 


 Including: a 10-year old Scion xB for myself (34 mpg), since it is so far from my home.
 A bunch of hoses, gates, 5 carts/wagons, light fixtures and bulbs .....
 A front loader bucket for a Ford 8n Tractor (like new)
 A Ford 8n Tractor (the opposite of new, my son is trying to get it running)
 And so much more. ...
 A good start on a Tool Kit for myself including small air compressor, pneumatic stapler/hammer thing, Corded drill, ... I do not have the know how or strength to work a screwdriver into the hard wood of a horse barn.
 

I need to stop now.

But the Marciante saddle is wonderful. Have been admiring them for years and years. Believe he, John (?) Marciante, stopped building them in 1989. They were all built on 15 inch trees, heard though they are roomy (it is).

He was primarily involved in English disciplines and saddlemaking. Could see though the the western trees provided a larger area to spread the weight load. So set about making English saddles on a Western Tree.

Also made a few Western-ish style ones with the what he considered the best elements of English saddles and Western saddles combined. I now have one of those.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I confess that I'm SUPER annoyed right now!!

So, I sold my car to one of my employees for $250 "for parts." Had it listed on Craigslist for $300 _for parts_. Now, she's accusing me of selling them the car knowing that they don't make parts for it anymore. Ummmmmmm...no. The only thing we've ever had to replace was the ignition module (which are pretty universal) and the muffler (which is universal as well). When I got the fuel pump at O'Reilly's, I went in, told them I needed a fuel pump for a 1986 Ford Escort GT and they sold me the part. When the mechanic said it was going to be $3k to get the car going again, we decided to sell it and I returned to fuel pump to get our money back. When my employee's husband went to pick up a fuel pump for it, they told him it was the wrong one and the Ford dealership is telling them that they don't make parts for that car anymore. 

Am I a bad person for basically saying "Not my problem anymore?" I sold them the car as not running and "for parts." :shrug:


----------



## Golden Horse

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Am I a bad person for basically saying "Not my problem anymore?" I sold them the car as not running and "for parts." :shrug:


Nope, not your problem, you sold it for parts, if they parted out they would end up making money, especially if you can't get parts anymore....do you still have a copy of the ad?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Golden Horse said:


> do you still have a copy of the ad?


Yep. The ad is actually still up on Craigslist (never got around to taking it down). 
FOR PARTS-1986 Ford Escort GT


----------



## Golden Horse

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Yep. The ad is actually still up on Craigslist (never got around to taking it down).
> FOR PARTS-1986 Ford Escort GT


Looks clear enough to me, no confusion there, says in the title and the text that it's PARTS ONLY.....can't see that you should feel guilty about anything


----------



## Mulefeather

Drafty, you sold it for parts- they probably thought they could get it running again and flip or resell it, and now they're mad because they thought otherwise. If you sold it for parts, it's not your fault they interpreted that to mean something otherwise. 

Flat out, "I told you it wasn't running and I was selling it for parts only. That was the deal. Not my problem."


----------



## anndankev

I fell like your ad is very clear, Drafty.

At the same time I wonder if American English is the buyer's first language.

If not, I can see someone thinking the meaning is they would have to buy parts for it.

As opposed to being its only purpose is to use parts off of it to fix another car.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I don't like being accused of something that calls my integrity into question. When she got all excited about buying it (when I told her I was selling it), I told her that I didn't know what it'd take to fix it and just knew what my mechanic had told me and that I was selling in on Craigslist for parts. It just really irritates me that she's accusing me like this. And then, when I told her what we'd replaced on the car (the ignition module and the muffler) and that O'Reilly's had sold me the fuel pump when I went in and told them that I needed a fuel pump for a 1986 Ford Escort GT, she just was all silent for ten or fifteen seconds. I HATE that. One of my biggest pet peeves. Then, when she finally did say something, it was alllllll attitude. Ugh!!!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

anndankev said:


> I fell like your ad is very clear, Drafty.
> 
> At the same time I wonder if American English is the buyer's first language.
> 
> If not, I can see someone thinking the meaning is they would have to buy parts for it.
> 
> As opposed to being its only purpose is to use parts off of it to fix another car.


This chick is as white as I am. Her husband is from Peru, but I never communicated directly with him, she did.

She's basically accusing me of knowing that there are no longer parts available for the car and selling it to them anyway.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Mulefeather said:


> Drafty, you sold it for parts- they probably thought they could get it running again and flip or resell it, and now they're mad because they thought otherwise. If you sold it for parts, it's not your fault they interpreted that to mean something otherwise.
> 
> Flat out, "I told you it wasn't running and I was selling it for parts only. That was the deal. Not my problem."


That's pretty much what I told her. Also told her that the ONLY reason we sold the car in the first place was because our mechanic said it was going to cost $3k to get the front end fixed and we couldn't afford that, so the only logical option was to sell the car for parts.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Not your problem. She can get huffy all she likes but it's clear that you were selling for parts only.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I called my dad and told him what she'd said and he literally laughed. He gave me two or three websites that sell parts for that car, including rockauto.com. 

He agrees with @Mulefeather that they're realizing it is going to take more to fix it than they originally thought, so they're trying to find any way out of it they can, instead of just chalking it up to a lesson learned.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

^^^ What's been said

. . . and, this woman works with you, can't tell me she wasn't aware of your car issues!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

It's not so much that she wasn't aware of the issues. It's that she thinks I knew that they don't make parts for it anymore and that's why I sold it to her.


----------



## Golden Horse

DraftyAiresMum said:


> It's not so much that she wasn't aware of the issues. It's that she thinks I knew that they don't make parts for it anymore and that's why I sold it to her.


Just tell yourself, "You can't fix stupid" and move on.

I get that it is hard if she works with you, but just state your case very clearly, you sold the car for parts, END OF STORY.......

I also do not believe that they don't make parts for it, **** sure they do ,just got ask in the right places, but *shrugs* still not your issue


----------



## JCnGrace

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I confess that I'm SUPER annoyed right now!!
> 
> So, I sold my car to one of my employees for $250 "for parts." Had it listed on Craigslist for $300 _for parts_. Now, she's accusing me of selling them the car knowing that they don't make parts for it anymore. Ummmmmmm...no. The only thing we've ever had to replace was the ignition module (which are pretty universal) and the muffler (which is universal as well). When I got the fuel pump at O'Reilly's, I went in, told them I needed a fuel pump for a 1986 Ford Escort GT and they sold me the part. When the mechanic said it was going to be $3k to get the car going again, we decided to sell it and I returned to fuel pump to get our money back. When my employee's husband went to pick up a fuel pump for it, they told him it was the wrong one and the Ford dealership is telling them that they don't make parts for that car anymore.
> 
> Am I a bad person for basically saying "Not my problem anymore?" I sold them the car as not running and "for parts." :shrug:


How could you be a bad person when you sold it to her for parts? Nope, not your problem.


----------



## JCnGrace

I confess that I can't figure out how Mister Clean gets those durn magic erasers to work.


----------



## Kyleen Drake

Amazon.com: Chattanooga ColPac Cold Therapy, Black Polyurethane, X-Large/Oversized Cold Pack (12.5" x 18.5"): Health & Personal Care


For joint pain, swelling, back pain, and things like that, these things really are wonderful. I tend to buy 10 of them at a time, then spend a day on my sewing machine making covers for them. I make my covers for them in a bit of a special way. One side of the cover is just one thin layer of fabric, like a pillow case thin, the other side I'll put some quilt batting into it and quilt it, making it a bit thicker. That way the person I give it to can have a choice of it being very cold, or just a mild chill. But they're worth every penny. I have one in my deep freezer been using for over six years. Still like new. And I'm glad to have them when I need them. They are much, much, much better than ice packs, I think.

As for things that have helped me with my spinal nerve damage pain, it's been a journey. My chiropractor pretty much flat out told me I had to strengthen my stomach muscles. Weak abs add pressure onto the back, the back muscles take up the slack, adding pain. I didn't like hearing that after my c-sections. Pain. And lots of it. She also said I'm too tight and until I find a way to relax, she wouldn't be able to help me. (Thank god for honest chiropractors who's not after an easy buck). So I started yoga. Best thing ever, at least for me. I'm still chubby, working on it. And I'm still out of shape. But I haven't had a back ache in over two years. *knock on wood*

Another thing, that's not exactly cheap, but works, is the electrode therapy machines. The same kind you would get used on you if you went to a physical therapist, but a home devise. Can get those off of amazon as well. Paid $800 for a really good quality one, a sports quality machine,, and it works all over the body. I can put it on, take a nap and wake up pain free. My chiropractic visits were costing me $80 a visit, five times a week, and that is with insurance. This was cheaper in the long run. Considering this was the same machine she was using on me. lol


----------



## Golden Horse

JCnGrace said:


> I confess that I can't figure out how Mister Clean gets those durn magic erasers to work.


LOL, I was just thinking that the other day, how do those woman get their houses so messy, then one wipe and it's gone. I'm a random housewife, but mine doesn't look that bad, and then when I get the Magic Eraser, it does not work like that, and it goes into holes.....

I confess, been a weird day, been having increasing problems with bouts of mild dizziness, came to a head this morning when I got up and fell back into bed.....so today have managed to make 2 meals and put away some laundry, the rest of the time I have been trying to keep still.......Better be feeling good tomorrow, I really wanted to ride Gibbs.....but can;t like this


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I hope you feel better @Golden Horse

Man I'm exhausted... rode Sky this morning then a 9 hr shift. Time for bed to repeat it all (minus riding) tomorrow.


----------



## JCnGrace

Golden Horse said:


> LOL, I was just thinking that the other day, how do those woman get their houses so messy, then one wipe and it's gone. I'm a random housewife, but mine doesn't look that bad, and then when I get the Magic Eraser, it does not work like that, and it goes into holes.....
> 
> I confess, been a weird day, been having increasing problems with bouts of mild dizziness, came to a head this morning when I got up and fell back into bed.....so today have managed to make 2 meals and put away some laundry, the rest of the time I have been trying to keep still.......Better be feeling good tomorrow, I really wanted to ride Gibbs.....but can;t like this


I meant they do work and I don't know why. Actually they're picky about what they work on but when they do, they work very well. For instance, I have a white kitchen sink and anything metal that you put in it will leave marks. Just wipe with the eraser and they're gone but it won't clean other stains out of the sink and the soft scrub with bleach that gets the other stains won't get the metal marks. Normally I have to scrub my coffee cups with a scouring pad to get the coffee stain out of them before I put them in the dishwasher. Today I had been using one of those erasers so I tried it on the coffee cup and it wiped those stains right out. It will clean my counter tops really well but won't get those little yellow grease spots (I guess) that splatter onto the wall around the stove. They don't work on hard water stains in the tub either.


----------



## Golden Horse

JCnGrace said:


> won't get those little yellow grease spots (I guess) that splatter onto the wall around the stove. They don't work on hard water stains in the tub either.


It's the bathroom that annoys me, they show a grungy bath and I'm sure it says it gets rid of calcium and soap scum, well not so much. I do admit they are great in white goods, and will definitely try them on my coffee mugs now.....


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Skyseternalangel said:


> I hope you feel better @Golden Horse
> 
> Man I'm exhausted... rode Sky this morning then a 9 hr shift. Time for bed to repeat it all (minus riding) tomorrow.


Have a good sleep! 


Feel better Golden !


----------



## Change

@anndankev - I'm not so picky about brand saddles, but I absolutely hate tooling of any kind. I used to have a saddle that looked very much like yours except it had a suede seat (barrel saddle) and zero tooling. I don't remember selling it, but I don't have it anymore. I miss that saddle!
@Kyleen_drake - I had lumbar surgery 30 years ago, and since then, I have worked Very Hard to keep my core strong. Yoga was, for a long time, my savior. Then, for awhile I was going to the gym 3 times a week, minimum, and doing basic full body weight training. Now that I have horses again, all I have to do is spend time riding, training, and scooping poop - no lower back pains... although age and disk degeneration are a whole 'nother issue. I also have had a TENS unit for years - love love Love it!
@JCnGrace - I gave up on the Magik Erasers. All they did was disintegrate when I tried using them. Call me old fashioned, but I still depend on PineSol and Bleach as my go-to's for most cleaning, with a little Formula 409 now and then. They kept my Mom's house clean and since I'm pretty hit 'n' miss about house cleaning, they do for me.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I confess that I'm very excited that my son is coming to visit for TWO WEEKS!! DH and I are going to get his room ready (we haven't really had a room for him heretofore) and we found the perfect loft-style bed with desk for his room. Full Size Loft Bed with Desk We're also going to get him a few Star Wars posters and, depending on cost, maybe Star Wars bedding. :-D 

Also, I confess that I have the best son in the world. He messaged me on FB last night and asked if DH had Call of Duty: Black Ops II for his Play Station 3. When I said he didn't, my son said "Good. I'm going to buy it for him for Father's Day." Seriously made me tear up a little. That boy loves his stepdad so much, it's unreal.


----------



## Kyleen Drake

@Change - I'm sure once I get horses, added to the house and kids and other responsibilites I'm currently doing, I won't have the energy left for a gym workout. lol

I confess I am a little depressed and terribly homesick today. When I was little my mom would travel a few hours drive to go see her relatives and us younger girls would have to go along with her, too young to be left home alone. I would be perfectly fine in the car on the way there and on the way back. But every time, when we got there, no matter what relative we visited, I would get violently ill. Up all night vomiting my guts out. If I was having an unpleasant time during my visit, if my cousins were being wicked, it would be even worse. The whole time I would be missing home and wanting to go back home, get away from it. And the minute we left, and I knew we were going home I would be fine. Happened every time. I haven't had that feeling in years. But after getting to go visit the country side yesterday, it hit me like a wave. I really miss country living. I can't wait to get out of this town life and back to my roots.

@Drafty - I love hearing wonderful step-dad stories! 

I thought some of you ladies might enjoy these.. I found them funny.





If any of you know why this horse is behaving this way, or if he's just bieng a silly dork, let me know. I'm still trying to study horse behavior. Either way it's cute / funny.


----------



## JCnGrace

Change's surgery was today so I'm wishing her a speedy recovery!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I confess to almost asking my dog to bark aggressively at a group of loud students outside my door, singing and jabbering so loudly that my ears hurt. 

I also confess to beginning to dislike(most) people and favor the company of only animals.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Skyseternalangel said:


> I confess to almost asking my dog to bark aggressively at a group of loud students outside my door, singing and jabbering so loudly that my ears hurt.
> 
> I also confess to beginning to dislike(most) people and favor the company of only animals.


Welcome to the club haha


----------



## Kyleen Drake

Skyseternalangel said:


> I also confess to beginning to dislike(most) people and favor the company of only animals.


I started to have this problem, but simply changed the company I kept.  My opinion of people suddenly improved. Remarkable. 


I've seen people teach their dogs to bark as a first step in teaching them to hush up! lol Might be useful. Definitely going to teach it to my Great Danes when we get them. It'll be a subtle signal to my dogs that won't be easy for humans to notice. Someone I don't like comes onto my property, my dogs will be barking at them so loud they'll be afraid to get out of the car.. hahaha And those that are brave enough to get out of the car will get licked to death - dang it! >.< Only flaw in my wicked plan.


----------



## JCnGrace

Well I like people for the most part although I do require lots of alone time but I've always liked animals better. I have a feeling that's not an uncommon thing on this forum. LOL

Why would people be singing outside your door, it's not Christmas in Missouri is it?


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I confess to also debating the purchase of an airhorn, but decided that would not be nice for the dogs.


----------



## Golden Horse

Hope all is well Chance, hoping that you can check in before too long


----------



## Skyseternalangel

JCnGrace said:


> Well I like people for the most part although I do require lots of alone time but I've always liked animals better. I have a feeling that's not an uncommon thing on this forum. LOL
> 
> Why would people be singing outside your door, it's not Christmas in Missouri is it?


Theatre kids, working on a musical during their studies I guess. Either or, I don't like it. I'm happy they have passion, but they need to stop being rude. It is so loud, doesn't sound good (oh look at me being petty) and it echoes in the stairwell to all 4 floors.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

At least they're only singing when we used live in apartments we had 2 stabbings, 6 fights, 1 sexual assault and 4 people passed out drunk on the lawn


----------



## Golden Horse

I confess, this was hilarious, Fergie refused to try apple last time I tried, but I thought I would give it another go


"Mum what is this stuff mixed with my feed?"
"They're apples they're good"
"YUK NO THEY AREN'T, they are yucky, in fact I can't eat the rest of my food because they so BAD"
"Look, how about I hold the bowl up here?"
"Well that's a bit better, but there is still these yucky things"
CRUNCH
"What was that?"
"You accidentally chewed a piece of apple, wasn't so bad was it"
"Nom nom...........can't talk eating"


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Rainaisabelle said:


> At least they're only singing when we used live in apartments we had 2 stabbings, 6 fights, 1 sexual assault and 4 people passed out drunk on the lawn


Don't take this the wrong way, but both situations blow.

I've been dealing with a headache for the past week, comes and goes. It's not just a muffle that I heard from outside my door but like someone is yelling directly into my ear with no wall separating. Then the echo from the stairwell makes my head throb.

I would be just as miserable in either situation (though I feel for the people that were stabbed or assaulted, that's horrible) 

When you say "at least ____" it attempts to minimize my problem and that hurts my feelings because it's miserable and just because it could be worse doesn't mean it doesn't suck butt in the first place.

And just to prove no hard feelings, sending you a big hug that you are out of those apartments.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Skyseternalangel said:


> Don't take this the wrong way, but both situations blow.
> 
> I've been dealing with a headache for the past week, comes and goes. It's not just a muffle that I heard from outside my door but like someone is yelling directly into my ear with no wall separating. Then the echo from the stairwell makes my head throb.
> 
> I would be just as miserable in either situation (though I feel for the people that were stabbed or assaulted, that's horrible)
> 
> When you say "at least ____" it attempts to minimize my problem and that hurts my feelings because it's miserable and just because it could be worse doesn't mean it doesn't suck butt in the first place.
> 
> And just to prove no hard feelings, sending you a big hug that you are out of those apartments.



I completely didn't mean it in that way! Your situation is completely balls and I would hate it. My apologies


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Rainaisabelle said:


> I completely didn't mean it in that way! Your situation is completely balls and I would hate it. My apologies


It's totally okay, I know you didn't mean to but I'm especially sensitive right now so I wanted to be honest about how it made me feel instead of bottling it up and blowing up later

I confess to bottling up emotions and exploding like an angry firecracker later


----------



## TuyaGirl

Skyseternalangel said:


> I also confess to beginning to dislike(most) people and favor the company of only animals.


I wish I could like this 1.000.000 times 
I am not a people person at all, never was and I'm getting more and more attached to animals as time goes by. As I can't afford to have more than one horse to be considered 'the crazy horse lady' I guess in the future I see myself being 'the crazy cat lady' 
I only have two cats, but that's a start.


----------



## Kyleen Drake




----------



## JCnGrace

Love that picture Kyleen!


----------



## Kyleen Drake

It's pretty cute, I couldn't resit. <3 kitties!


----------



## Mulefeather

I confess I'm getting excited- I'm pulling together promo materials for the "horses 101" seminar I'm doing at the convention in August, and contacting all these big names in the horse industry. 

So far I've got a bridle (needs cleaning and a bit) to let people see, I'd like to get some basic grooming tools, horseshoes, and some other tack to let people see. I'd love to be able to compare a pony, regular horse, and draft horse shoe. I may see if I can find a saddle or two for people to look at that maybe have broken trees or aren't good for anything but display. 

I am also looking at contacting some local rescues to where this place will be, and seeing if they would be willing to come do a "photo op" session with a gentle pony or mini, where people can donate a few dollars and have their picture taken with the horse. And a mini would be a lot easier to get past the liability and safety concerns the hotel and con staff would have, I'm sure.


----------



## karliejaye

I confess I am having a really hard time today with the Stanford rape case. I'm nowhere near there, know no one involved, but because of my history these cases really get to me. I keep stepping outside and having a little weep before getting back to my work.


----------



## Mulefeather

Karliejaye - *hugs* to you. I can't even imagine what this sort of very public case does to survivors of assault. My niece is about to go to college in the fall, and I admit I fear for her safety.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

karliejaye said:


> I confess I am having a really hard time today with the Stanford rape case. I'm nowhere near there, know no one involved, but because of my history these cases really get to me. I keep stepping outside and having a little weep before getting back to my work.


 I couldn't sleep last night, I was so unaware until recently and it's so disturbing on so many levels. Did you see the father's letter to the judge? GAH.

~~~

I confess to struggling to stand up to a barn bully (formerly known as barn buddy then something not so nice that rhymes with stitch) because of self doubt despite researching my decisions thoroughly. Blehhh

I also confess to not knowing if I was riding a lame horse today, so I kept the ride short and put him through his paces to review in the video later. 

I confess I am paranoid.


----------



## karliejaye

Skyseternalangel said:


> I couldn't sleep last night, I was so unaware until recently and it's so disturbing on so many levels. Did you see the father's letter to the judge? GAH.
> 
> ~~~
> 
> I confess to struggling to stand up to a barn bully (formerly known as barn buddy then something not so nice that rhymes with stitch) because of self doubt despite researching my decisions thoroughly. Blehhh
> 
> I also confess to not knowing if I was riding a lame horse today, so I kept the ride short and put him through his paces to review in the video later.
> 
> I confess I am paranoid.


I have heard the gist of the father's letter, but can't bring myself to read it. Hubby convinced me I won't get anything beneficial from reading it and it'll just add to my heartache. I did read the survivor's statement and it brought me to tears, both of sorrow and happiness. What an amazing woman, I truly admire how she is handling this situation.




Sorry to hear about possible lameness. I hate those kind-of, sort-of, not quite right lamenesses. Hard to pinpoint and then you get paranoid at even the slightest head bob or stumble. I had a horse who was lame off and on for a year, but only just barely a grade 1 and to this day I get so anxious if a horse even bobbles for a second.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

karliejaye said:


> I have heard the gist of the father's letter, but can't bring myself to read it. Hubby convinced me I won't get anything beneficial from reading it and it'll just add to my heartache. I did read the survivor's statement and it brought me to tears, both of sorrow and happiness. What an amazing woman, I truly admire how she is handling this situation.


Your hubs is right, it was disgusting and definitely made me wonder what their household was like :sad: Sending you hugs from one woman in society to another

You and me both, even a trip or stumble and I freak out. I just felt in this instance it'd be better to get a full video assessment instead of jumping off, jumping back on when his back is sunburnt :/ He's okay to ride and doesn't seem sore when the pad is on but I don't want to aggravate it ya know? One of those paranoid things, lol


----------



## Golden Horse

I confess this pic on Facebook made me laugh all too much











About the Stanford case, just unbelievable, that's why I was on FAcebook, looking for something I saw later, written by a guy about drinking...saying he has been drunk before, he has been out with drunk women before, but has never felt the urge to rape anyone, because he was brought up to believe that ANY violence to woman is wrong, and that includes sex without consent.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Golden Horse said:


> About the Stanford case, just unbelievable, that's why I was on FAcebook, looking for something I saw later, written by a guy about drinking...saying he has been drunk before, he has been out with drunk women before, but has never felt the urge to rape anyone, because he was brought up to believe that ANY violence to woman is wrong, and that includes sex without consent.


I got'cha, Golden


----------



## karliejaye

^Yes, so well written!


----------



## Mulefeather

Thank you for reposting that Skye, that is a truly great statement. I am very happy to see a lot of men standing up for women in this case, because what happened to that poor woman was a tragedy and a travesty she now has to live the rest of her life with.


----------



## Zexious

People suck. End of story Dx


----------



## Avna

Skyseternalangel said:


> I also confess to beginning to dislike(most) people and favor the company of only animals.


Just beginning? You must be young.


----------



## Avna

JCnGrace said:


> I confess that I can't figure out how Mister Clean gets those durn magic erasers to work.


This has also bothered me for a long time.


----------



## ChitChatChet

I confess I took my horse that hadn't been ridden more than 5 minutes in the last about 8 months 50+ miles out into the back country and spent 2 very enjoyable days riding.


----------



## Zexious

I confess my roommate has the most annoying guests over.
Can I second (third? ..Fourth..?) that animals > people? xD


----------



## jgnmoose

Confession. I really dislike Western Pleasure. Arabians are forced into having their heads upside down and Quarter Horses have evolved into having a "war wounded" Lope. Worst of all none of it looks like anything you would actually want to 'do' with a horse...

I secretly want to gather, hoard, a band of Crabbet-bred Arabians. The stocky well muscled kind with amazing conformation, and pretty heads. Then come in and rock the boat in every "western" and working event. Sadly I lack the means. 

Why do really small women ride monster horses? I just don't get it. Outside of some fantasy that is not PC to describe, I don't understand the fascination of a 5'0" woman riding a 17.5 hand 1400 lb horse. Curiously it is almost exclusively smaller women who are searching for these monsters for "dressage" or whatever. 

I recently read the book "Getting in TTouch: Understand and Influence Your Horse's Personality" by Linda Tellington-Jones. I assumed it was snake oil horse whispery stuff and was pleasantly shocked at the accuracy. I know a really fun loving sweet gelding that after reading this book I see that everything she said matches him to a tee.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I confess that the hot wings I just ate burned me before they even reached my mouth. Wowza.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I confess my study group gives me a head ache sometimes...


----------



## Zexious

^I don't miss those days!
I hope it works out smoothly <3
@jgnmoose - Live and let live c:

I confess I'm getting hungry, despite my 700+calorie breakfast /die


----------



## Golden Horse

Zexious said:


> I confess I'm getting hungry, despite my 700+calorie breakfast /die


Breakfast was a long time ago, well at least it was here. :wink:

I had a nice healthy fish, spinach garlic supper, now I'm STARVING......I really am going to have to get over my aversion to calorie counting, so at least I can monitor what I'm eating.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I confess to eating an entire bar of dark chocolate in one sitting. It's been months since I've had any. The bar was only about 2.5 inches long though, but still...


----------



## Zexious

^Dark chocolate is good for you, especially in small doses~
@Golden Horse -- Good point xD It's 9:00 pm, and "breakfast" was around noon.
Still /shot

I confess I'm feeling self conscious. All my surgeries (and subsequently all the time in bed) have caused me to be very out of shape ;-;


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Zexious said:


> ^Dark chocolate is good for you, especially in small doses~
> 
> I confess I'm feeling self conscious. All my surgeries (and subsequently all the time in bed) have caused me to be very out of shape ;-;


That it is!

I was where you are right now, though I didn't have surgery to recover from I injured my hand to where I couldn't do anything, even exercise, without risk of it getting worse but also due to immense pain.

It's been a year and a half and I'm still getting back into shape but though it sucks just know with determination in time you will be happy with yourself again


----------



## JCnGrace

ChitChatChet said:


> I confess I took my horse that hadn't been ridden more than 5 minutes in the last about 8 months 50+ miles out into the back country and spent 2 very enjoyable days riding.


It's been a couple of years since I've done that and it sounds so good I'm jealous!

As long as you took it easy I'm sure your horse will be fine.


----------



## Kyleen Drake

Zexious said:


> I confess I'm feeling self conscious. All my surgeries (and subsequently all the time in bed) have caused me to be very out of shape ;-;



Right there with you. But on the way back. I don't expect to look the way I did when I was a teen, that's unreasonable mind set. But I expect to be in-shape enough that I'm not huffin and puffin, out of breath, after 20 minutes. >.<


----------



## Rain Shadow

I'll confess I'm trying to find the motivation to take Harley out tomorrow. He's pretty much a walk/trot horse and a pretty slow one at that and pretty much dead to the world riding. I know he's not going to do anything 'fun' or challenging. I only have time to ride one horse during the week and I always chose Kenzie. 

But the barn girls who lease him can't make it out to ride him and thanks to his PSSM he needs to work daily. Which means I need to drag his slow butt out tomorrow and try not to fall asleep on Sir Plods Alot

Ugh.


----------



## Zexious

@Skyseternalangel -- I can see how injuring your hand could be very cumbersome--I've broken my wrist and one of my fingers, but I'm sure that pales in comparison.

I'm preparing for surgery number five in two years sometime between September and December. 
They'll be detaching my achilles, shaving down an extremely large bone spur, and reattaching it. It'll be the most invasive and most painful surgery yet with the longest recovery. So I'm certainly dreading it!


----------



## JCnGrace

jgnmoose said:


> Confession. I really dislike Western Pleasure. Arabians are forced into having their heads upside down and Quarter Horses have evolved into having a "war wounded" Lope. Worst of all none of it looks like anything you would actually want to 'do' with a horse...
> 
> I secretly want to gather, hoard, a band of Crabbet-bred Arabians. The stocky well muscled kind with amazing conformation, and pretty heads. Then come in and rock the boat in every "western" and working event. Sadly I lack the means.
> 
> *Why do really small women ride monster horses? I just don't get it. Outside of some fantasy that is not PC to describe, I don't understand the fascination of a 5'0" woman riding a 17.5 hand 1400 lb horse. Curiously it is almost exclusively smaller women who are searching for these monsters for "dressage" or whatever.*
> 
> I recently read the book "Getting in TTouch: Understand and Influence Your Horse's Personality" by Linda Tellington-Jones. I assumed it was snake oil horse whispery stuff and was pleasantly shocked at the accuracy. I know a really fun loving sweet gelding that after reading this book I see that everything she said matches him to a tee.


Mine aren't quite that big but I've been asked that before. For me it was just how life happened. I bought a mare from a friend and she had a calcium deposit come up on her knee shortly thereafter. Friend took her back and gave me her last colt and he ended up at 16.1 and guessing about 1200 lbs in his prime. I'm 5'2" and at that time didn't have much body fat. TJ is a little shorter than JC was but not much but it's ok now because I'm no longer small. LOL


----------



## JCnGrace

Forgot the picture of me on JC.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@Kyleen Drake OMG such cuties!!!


----------



## Kyleen Drake

My husband is off work today. I just contacted the five stables near me and asked if I can get in a riding lesson today. One of them is KLM with George Morris. Anyone know who that is? I plan on taking lessons at all five stables and see who I like best. See who's a good fit.


----------



## JCnGrace

It's good that you get to take a lesson! Can't help you out on the knowing the guy but if you're only scheduling one lesson at a time you won't be out too much if you don't like his teaching methods.


----------



## ChitChatChet

JCnGrace said:


> It's been a couple of years since I've done that and it sounds so good I'm jealous!
> 
> As long as you took it easy I'm sure your horse will be fine.


He was in shape due to running free in some very rugged pastures. I was in shape from all the hiking I did to catch up to them. LOL But was NOT in shape for sitting in a saddle.


----------



## gypsygirl

I'm short and used to ride a 17.3hh horse (17.5 isn't a height- a hand =4inches. Not sure if that's a regional thing or not) his owner was a 6ft tall man who couldn't control him. Never ended up getting to show him, but we schooled intermediate xc.


----------



## karliejaye

Kyleen Drake said:


> One of them is KLM with George Morris. Anyone know who that is?


He is VERY well known. I would give a rib to get to ride with him (or be ripped a new one by him, more likely).
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/George_H._Morris


He's known for telling it as he sees it and can be quite harsh, but he has earned the right to do so. Very accomplished rider and horseman in the Hunter/Jumper world. I didn't know he had a barn in OK.


----------



## Kyleen Drake

Not sure who owns the barn for sure, don't care. Just care that they offer riding lessons and asking to join in. 

Attitude? Sounds fun. Like meeting Dennis Leary. lol


----------



## Golden Horse

OK is KLM the Barn? If it was THE George Morris the lessons would be an arm and a few legs, the guy is expensive to ride with.


----------



## Kyleen Drake

I guess I'll find out in an hour. If they bother to call me back. *Twiddle thumbs*


----------



## karliejaye

Out of curiosity I searched and found a KJM equestrian in OK that hosts George Morris clinics. The barn looks nice and their regular instructor's lessons don't look too pricey. And, George Morris! I would love to just watch a clinic there!


----------



## Golden Horse

Kyleen Drake said:


> I guess I'll find out in an hour. If they bother to call me back. *Twiddle thumbs*


I hate waiting for call backs


----------



## Kyleen Drake

Just called another place who are offering lessons. They want $100 for an hour!


----------



## Mulefeather

Kyleen Drake said:


> Just called another place who are offering lessons. They want $100 for an hour!


Maybe you should check with @frlsgrl - she is in OK too and does dressage, but if you are looking for a H/J barn to take lessons, there is usually a lot of crossover in that world and you might be able to find someone by word of mouth who is more affordable. I would also check to see if there is a local horse show association, go walk around and talk to people and see who they recommend. 

I can't say I'd be excited to take a George Morris clinic myself- he is exactly the type of teacher I do NOT get along well with. But, if you can get past the rough exterior, he is an excellent horseman who is the top of the top in HJ.


----------



## Kyleen Drake

I got a lesson today at 5:00! It's an hour and a half. Cost is $45. They want me to show up a half hour early. I liked the owner a lot over the phone, she sounded like the type of person who loves her horses and loves our community. My trainer's name is Christy. She's gonna meet me at the barn and have me groom my horse, supervised, talk me though it all, tack my horse, saddle it, lead it out, teach me some very simple and easy to do ground work, then I get to ride it for 30 minutes.. And after, when lesson is over, she teaches me to break it down. Remove the tack, care for the horses' needs, care for the saddle and tack, put everything away. It's EXACTLY what I was looking for. Perfect. They also do horse leases.


----------



## Kyleen Drake

I spoke to frlsgrl recently, she seems very kind and a wonderful lady. But she's a BIT further away from me than this riding stable is. Frlsgrl lives about and hours drive away, considering I am a cautious driver and drive five miles under the limit.. This barn I found is 20 minutes away. And I wouldn't impose on frlsgrl without an invitation.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Kyleen Drake said:


> I spoke to frlsgrl recently, she seems very kind and a wonderful lady. But she's a BIT further away from me than this riding stable is. Frlsgrl lives about and hours drive away, considering I am a cautious driver and drive five miles under the limit.. This barn I found is 20 minutes away. And I wouldn't impose on frlsgrl without an invitation.


I think they meant ask her which barns she knows of that would be good to ride at.

~~

I confess to eating too much food at this impromptu BBQ my work did..


----------



## Kyleen Drake

Skyseternalangel said:


> I think they meant ask her which barns she knows of that would be good to ride at..



Don't think it matters considering I know I would benefit from trying all of them.  And then just stick to my favorite ones.


----------



## Mulefeather

I confess I'm sitting here on my lunch break drooling over carriages. I really want to learn more about trail driving/Competitive Distance Driving, but it seems that right now nobody really makes a cart specifically for that type of driving. 

My niece is graduating from high school tonight! How did that happen? How has it been 14 years since I graduated from high school? Amazingly, I still keep in touch with the close friends I had then.


----------



## Kyleen Drake

Wait until she has babies, then see how old you feel. >.< My niece has a kid who's 18. lol


----------



## Avna

Rain Shadow said:


> I'll confess I'm trying to find the motivation to take Harley out tomorrow. He's pretty much a walk/trot horse and a pretty slow one at that and pretty much dead to the world riding. I know he's not going to do anything 'fun' or challenging. I only have time to ride one horse during the week and I always chose Kenzie.
> 
> But the barn girls who lease him can't make it out to ride him and thanks to his PSSM he needs to work daily. Which means I need to drag his slow butt out tomorrow and try not to fall asleep on Sir Plods Alot
> 
> Ugh.


Can you pony him on Kenzie?


----------



## Rain Shadow

Three days ago I asked Dad to put air in the manure cart's tires. Today I went to get it to haul some old hay to the back manure pile. This is what I found. Men I swear.


----------



## Golden Horse

That is hilarious Rain


----------



## Rain Shadow

I asked him what happened to the tires. "Oh I thought you meant you wanted new tires."

"Uh no. They were fine. Did you buy new ones at least?"

"Yeah. But I left them at work."

*headdesk*


----------



## Golden Horse

Nearly choked on my drink reading that one


----------



## karliejaye

I confess, I think my husband has hay stacking senses. Just got a call, my hay is ready to be delivered this weekend. DH is out of town this weekend. Again. 3 years in a row.


----------



## Rain Shadow

Guess who forgot to bring the tires home from work. 

Is it illegal to hitch him to the manure cart and make him pull it?


----------



## Golden Horse

Rain Shadow said:


> Guess who forgot to bring the tires home from work.
> 
> Is it illegal to hitch him to the manure cart and make him pull it?


Far from illegal, sounds like a great idea...:wink:


----------



## Rain Shadow

I confess I'm about to die of embarrassment. I found a flashdrive with pics of Ty and I from when I was little...about tenish I think. I actually remember the ride, I got mad because no one would drag the heavy western saddle out and I wasn't allow to ride bareback. So I decided to do it myself. Grandpa thought my attempt was hilarious and photographed it. I also found pics of my 13 year old 'goth' phase. I'm also wondering when I learned to ride because I'm just awful in these.


----------



## Rain Shadow

Please excuse me while I go sob in a corner.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

Don't be so hard on yourself. The only things that made me cringe just a little is the way you're holding the rains and bare feet in stirrups


----------



## Rain Shadow

Hehe I still ride barefoot a lot. Especially if I'm taking the horses swimming. Its hot in Florida! I think I only wore shoes when I was younger when I was out in public.


----------



## Golden Horse

JCnGrace said:


> Today I rode my horse for the first time in a little over a year.


Quoting the OP because

I CONFESS I RODE GIBBS TODAY.....it isn't quite a year since he was ridden, he did retire last May, but then got dragged out for a few rides before going to a show in September, but he has stood since then. We only walked in the round pen, and then I ran him in the pen at a trot and he exploded :shock:, no not a mess of guts and gore, but a full out very short lived bronc fit, came up in the front end, then plunged and bucked for a while...not sure about the next ride...

It was so nice to be on him, so small, so low in the neck and head, very odd but quickly got used to it.

The view


----------



## JCnGrace

Gibbs is such a cool name! I don't know if I've ever told you that before.

Were you are on him when he did his impression of a saddle bronc? I'd have been eating dirt since I can't ride out a bucking fit anymore. Hard to believe I used to think it was fun. LOL


----------



## Golden Horse

JCnGrace said:


> Gibbs is such a cool name! I don't know if I've ever told you that before.


LOL I do believe someone here came up with it, Then I eventually got to The Awesome Mr Gibbs



JCnGrace said:


> Were you are on him when he did his impression of a saddle bronc? I'd have been eating dirt since I can't ride out a bucking fit anymore. Hard to believe I used to think it was fun. LOL


Good grief no, because I would not of stayed on I doubt...really hoping he does not try it with me up there. :falloff:


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I confess this studying is driving me nuts


----------



## JCnGrace

Mulefeather said:


> I confess I'm sitting here on my lunch break drooling over carriages. I really want to learn more about trail driving/Competitive Distance Driving, but it seems that right now nobody really makes a cart specifically for that type of driving.
> 
> *My niece is graduating from high school tonight! How did that happen? How has it been 14 years since I graduated from high school? Amazingly, I still keep in touch with the close friends I had then*.


I just spent last Sunday afternoon at a GREAT nieces high school grad party and she's not the first of the greats to graduate. She was the 4th and barring any further additions I'll only have 22 more high school grad parties to attend.:icon_rolleyes: Add in college graduations and I'll probably be attending the dang things for the rest of my life.

Speaking of that great niece she's always yelling at me for passing my genetics down to her. I'd never seen it because we look nothing alike other than she's short like I am but that runs in my brother-in-law's family too so I told her to quit blaming me. Then I watched her walk across the room the other day and burst out laughing. Yep, she walks just like I do, more like a prize fighter than a woman. Poor thing.:rofl:


----------



## JCnGrace

Rainaisabelle said:


> I confess this studying is driving me nuts


It would me too which is why I didn't go to college and why I never had a really good career so you hang in there!


----------



## Golden Horse

Skyseternalangel said:


> What about Gibbs (from NCIS) ?





JCnGrace said:


> Gibbs is such a cool name! I don't know if I've ever told you that before.


There we go, it was @Skyseternalangel who is the genius who came up with it.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Golden you are too kind ^_^

Raina, kick its butt!!!

I'm confessing to *cooking* (ahem reheating) buffalo chicken wings for 4 days straight. Yep, just the meat. I'm the opposite of healthy right now... I need to get a crock pot lol


----------



## Kyleen Drake

Pain.. pain.. lots of pain... oooooooooooooouch!!!! I swear the next time some lady who had a baby a few months ago asks me what she can do to get back into shape "down there," I'm going to tell her to go horseback riding. Kegals? Who the heck needs kegals! Horses do the trick just fine and are more fun.. OMG! OUCH! >.< Mommy!


----------



## moorland

i haven't been on for years,really sorry ,looking for an online course which will help me in the direction of vanquaro horseman ship ,thought i'd ask here,managed to rember my password lol ,do have an excuse didn't have a horse


----------



## Kyleen Drake

I don't own a horse either, doesn't keep me off of here. I'm here to learn! I'm sure 100% of these horse owners / lovers would rather have someone on here who doesn't own a horse, on here asking questions, than to have a brand new horse owner on here that didn't have a clue what they were doing. In other words, get an idea before - hand.


----------



## moorland

i left the horse world ,asking is good


----------



## Kyleen Drake

moorland said:


> i left the horse world ,asking is good


It's an on-line forum, happy to see just about anyone. Welcome!


----------



## Kyleen Drake

I confess, this made me mad. Please tell I'm not the only one this video annoys?


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

What a pair of MORONIC TROLLS. I confess I was sitting here hoping the ponies would drop them :-(


----------



## Kyleen Drake

ShirtHotTeez said:


> What a pair of MORONIC TROLLS. I confess I was sitting here hoping the ponies would drop them :-(



What gets me is that there is a LOT of videos like this on YouTube. The pretty girls are getting comments in their YouTube messages of people asking for more videos and the over-weight riders are getting hate messages. I don't think it's okay for an adult sized person to ride a miniature horse what so ever! They are strong little horses, able to pull a cart. But ride like that? No! >.< I feel bad enough a full sized horse has to lug my heavy **** around. I'm 5'5 and 180! >.<


----------



## JCnGrace

Kyleen Drake said:


> double pony riding - YouTube
> 
> I confess, this made me mad. Please tell I'm not the only one this video annoys?


Stupid, stupid, STUPID! Why would anyone ever think this was a good idea? Kyleen you are right about adults on minis. Even kids really shouldn't be on the A class minis. Rule of thumb is no more than 30 lbs.


----------



## Kyleen Drake

I was looking for a trainer who was riding with a small child in front of them, just to see if people still do that these days and found that! >.< Bah! My younger son is wanting to ride, he keeps asking me if he can come along too when I go see the horses. I figure if I can get him to ride on a horse, in front of a trainer, and behave himself, then his autism isn't so bad and perhaps he can ride by himself okay too. It'd be a good test.. It's the only way I would feel comfortable about it..


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I confess my grammy-award winning patience is wearing thin for some people. But in other news, the dog I'm watching is doing GREAT and really coming out of his selfish stubborn shell into a dog that WANTS to be loved and to please and WANTS to share with others.

So that makes me happy


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Skyseternalangel said:


> I confess my grammy-award winning patience is wearing thin for some people. But in other news, the dog I'm watching is doing GREAT and really coming out of his selfish stubborn shell into a dog that WANTS to be loved and to please and WANTS to share with others.
> 
> So that makes me happy


Yay for puppies ! 


I confess that I feel extremely unprepared for these exams.


----------



## karliejaye

I confess I almost ended up with twice the hay I need :O Miscommunication averted and 4 ton are coming today.


----------



## carp614

I confess that I think big lick Tennessee walking horses look totally ridiculous and unnatural. It astonishes me that anyone would find that big lick gate attractive.


----------



## Rain Shadow

Kyleen Drake said:


> I was looking for a trainer who was riding with a small child in front of them, just to see if people still do that these days and found that! >.< Bah! My younger son is wanting to ride, he keeps asking me if he can come along too when I go see the horses. I figure if I can get him to ride on a horse, in front of a trainer, and behave himself, then his autism isn't so bad and perhaps he can ride by himself okay too. It'd be a good test.. It's the only way I would feel comfortable about it..


How old is he?

My niece rides in front of me all the time. She's to scared to ride alone but loves riding with me. You do need a very easy going horse because getting a kid up there is not fun. Especially onto our 16.1 monster. She also tends to accidentally kick the horse in the shoulder or withers getting on. 

Kairi on Ty when she was 3 and 4 and the last is her on Harley when she was 5


----------



## Kyleen Drake

My son is thin as a reed, no matter how much I try to feed him to get a little meat on his bones.. He just runs it off the second he's done eating. He's age six. About 43 pounds.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I confess that I have had it with my parents. I love them dearly and I appreciate all the help they've given me, but when they start preaching and going on about how amazing and nice my ex-husband is, it seriously makes me question their sanity. Last night was awful and I almost walked out of their house because of things that were being said and how they were making me feel. Unfortunately, my parents are very dismissive of anyone's feelings but their own, so even if I had spoken up about how they were making me feel, it wouldn't have done a lick of good. 

I also confess that I am in a horrible mood today. I'm PMS-ing something fierce and am not fit for human company. I'm hiding in my office since it's my manager day and I've already told my assistant manager not to let anyone into my office unless I tell her otherwise. I'm cleaning off my desk, doing deposits, setting up the new printer for the guest computer, and then I'm going home.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Kyleen Drake said:


> My son is thin as a reed, no matter how much I try to feed him to get a little meat on his bones.. He just runs it off the second he's done eating. He's age six. About 43 pounds.


My son was the same way when he was little. Couldn't get him to eat to save my life and he'd just run off whatever he did eat. Then, he hit about ten or eleven and all of a sudden he had a little pooch going on his tummy and he thickened up. Now he's 5'1" at 12-years-old and a solid 110lbs. He's also a bottomless pit when it comes to food and will eat anything and everything. I'm beginning to dread hearing the phrase "Mom, I'm hungry." :lol:


----------



## Zexious

@Kyleen Drake -- I have known lots of little boys like that.
I wish I had the same problem xD

I confess I'm still feeling a little mopey Dx 
Ugh. Anyone ever just get 'in a funk?'


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Zexious said:


> I confess I'm still feeling a little mopey Dx
> Ugh. Anyone ever just get 'in a funk?'


Right there with ya, hon.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Rainaisabelle said:


> Yay for puppies !
> 
> I confess that I feel extremely unprepared for these exams.


Best of luck!


----------



## Kyleen Drake

My dad use to sing my ex's praises to me all the time when he and I were still married. I tried, many times, to tell my dad what he was like. Now he believes me. My ex spends the holidays at my dad's house so my daughter can see the family. I'm not there to keep the a-hat in line. lol


----------



## Kyleen Drake

Apha Solid Grulla Stud Colt With Two Blue Eyes!









I found this horse when window shopping and completely head over heals in love with him!! >.< I wish I was rich beyond all means. He would be in my barn tomorrow! But that's not reality sadly.. Meanwhile.. I can look, and drool.....


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Kyleen Drake said:


> My dad use to sing my ex's praises to me all the time when he and I were still married. I tried, many times, to tell my dad what he was like. Now he believes me. My ex spends the holidays at my dad's house so my daughter can see the family. I'm not there to keep the a-hat in line. lol


Mine was emotionally and mentally abusive, but my parents don't believe abuse exists unless they can see it. :icon_rolleyes: And of course now my son is asking me when he's going to get to come up and visit, but my parents want us to talk to my ex before my son comes up. I was boiling mad after the conversation with my parents yesterday. Not just because they kept going on about my ex, but because my ex came after _me_ in court because of things my parents had done and tried to get an emergency injunction against me seeing my son (the judge literally laughed at him, BTW)...and they acted like it was no big deal. Then my mom says "Well, your ex is fine with _XYZ_ when Keanu is here because he trusts us." I gave her such a look that she hastily added "Implying that he doesn't trust you." But still, it was no big deal.


----------



## Kyleen Drake

Mine was negligent. I wanted to see if he would even notice if I got up and left. So I took our daughter on vacation for a week. He didn't notice a thing.. So when he didn't say anything, I said, "pack your bags, bye!"


----------



## Mulefeather

I think I had the opposite problem, my ex's parents liked me more than they liked him :lol:


----------



## Kyleen Drake

Heh, I wanted to slap my ex when I got back. He looked at me and said, "Where you been? Out to the store? Did you bring home any Dr. Pepper, we're out." Really?!?! He thought we'd only been gone for an hour, not a week. >.< Geesh!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Kyleen Drake said:
> 
> 
> 
> My dad use to sing my ex's praises to me all the time when he and I were still married. I tried, many times, to tell my dad what he was like. Now he believes me. My ex spends the holidays at my dad's house so my daughter can see the family. I'm not there to keep the a-hat in line. lol
> 
> 
> 
> Mine was emotionally and mentally abusive, but my parents don't believe abuse exists unless they can see it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And of course now my son is asking me when he's going to get to come up and visit, but my parents want us to talk to my ex before my son comes up. I was boiling mad after the conversation with my parents yesterday. Not just because they kept going on about my ex, but because my ex came after _me_ in court because of things my parents had done and tried to get an emergency injunction against me seeing my son (the judge literally laughed at him, BTW)...and they acted like it was no big deal. Then my mom says "Well, your ex is fine with _XYZ_ when Keanu is here because he trusts us." I gave her such a look that she hastily added "Implying that he doesn't trust you." But still, it was no big deal.
Click to expand...

That's not right, I honestly wouldn't talk to my parents if they treated me like that.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Rainaisabelle said:


> That's not right, I honestly wouldn't talk to my parents if they treated me like that.


My brother's therapist spoke to me for fifteen minutes when I met her to become my brother's court-appointed chaperone and her words to me were "How are you so...normal?! I've heard what your parents are like!" I looked her straight in the eye and said, in a completely deadpan voice, "Some of us just hide our crazy better than others."  :rofl:


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

You own a horse


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

ShirtHotTeez said:


> You own a horse


There's that too. :lol:


----------



## Kyleen Drake

Rainaisabelle said:


> That's not right, I honestly wouldn't talk to my parents if they treated me like that.


Well, dad didn't see all the wrong going on, so I can't fault him for not knowing. Me saying something and him seeing it first hand is two different things. But that's all history. Re-married, two great young boys and a good man who knows how to come home and night and knows what's important. No complaints on that front these days.


----------



## JCnGrace

My brother thinks horse people are crazy period. LOL


----------



## Kyleen Drake

JCnGrace said:


> My brother thinks horse people are crazy period. LOL


He doesn't like practical, down-to-earth, respectful, logical thinking people that have to learn to be good problem solvers? Odd! *smart-*** grin*


----------



## Rainaisabelle

JCnGrace said:


> My brother thinks horse people are crazy period. LOL


My partner does as well, when I come home and tell him the drama he just looks at me and says 'horse people'


----------



## Kyleen Drake

LOL! I'd just turn back on my husband, shake my head in a playful way and go, 'Geeks!' lol


----------



## JCnGrace

Kyleen Drake said:


> He doesn't like practical, down-to-earth, respectful, logical thinking people that have to learn to be good problem solvers? Odd! *smart-*** grin*


EXACTLY!

Actually he builds barns for a living and he says we're too picky about how our horses live. I just tell him us crazy horse people have provided him with pretty nice lifestyle over the years and then I go on a rant about crazy boat people. :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## Kyleen Drake

I never seen a horse person try to sugar coat anything either. Also a plus! Dealing with other people who confuse me I often times find myself getting frustrated and telling them, "Say what you mean the first time dang it!"


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

JCnGrace said:


> My brother thinks horse people are crazy period. LOL


Well, we kinda are. :lol:

I confess that in pleasantly surprised with my ex-husband. I text him last night about the whole deal my parents were freaking out about and he was very chill about it. He knew nothing about it, but said that it really wasn't an issue for him, especially since my dad has told him that my DH is a good man (kinda surprising for other reasons) and DH is all my son talks about when he gets back from visiting us. Then he wanted to know when my son could come visit (my sister said that my ex is overwhelmed and needs a break...from ONE pre-teen boy who is very well-behaved...he probably should have thought about that when he threatened me with a custody battle I couldn't win if I didn't give him custody of our son when we got divorced :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I confess I am feeling "on it" today for once, lol! I even had enough time to make myself lunch and carry the plate of food to work (yep, lol.... I am tupperware poor so it's pan to plate and go for me!)


----------



## Mulefeather

I confess I'm really upset right now and I just need to vent, because it's that or cry. 

So there was a position open in my department that would have been a step up for me, both monetarily and position-wise. I applied for it, and didn't get a response. For an internal application, we have to fill out a form on our company's intranet. My boss emailed me today saying she never got the form saying I had applied - I said I filled it out on the 25th of last month. 

Well, I went back to the forms and it turns out that there was an error that meant the form never went through- it said I had not been in my position for 6 months (a requirement to apply for something else), when I've been here since December of 2014. I didn't see the error because I thought it had gone through, and never had anyone follow up with me. Well, it turns out that they've made an offer already. No notice on whether the person has accepted yet, but from the way HR was talking, it looks like the position has been filled.

I'm just incredibly upset right now that I basically missed out on a great opportunity because of a technical error. I'm trying to learn from this so I can use it for later, but it's a really hard pill to swallow. I'm qualified, I know the systems, and I'm ready to move up. 

So I think I'm going to take my tried-and-true method of dealing with disappointment and just take a day or two to be sad and upset, and then get moving with something else. Maybe it's time to start putting some of my other ideas into action.


----------



## Rain Shadow

I confess the Bernie supporters are starting to scare me almost as much as the Trump! Rabid little ******s.


----------



## Kyleen Drake

I admit.. that little voice in the back of my head that is asking, "are you going to be a good horse owner," is chewing on me today. Like a dog with a new rawhide bone.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

@Kyleen. why? Write a list of what you think a good horse owner should be. Tick the boxes of the points that you believe you meet. Decide what steps you could take to counter the others. There you will have it in black and white.
@Mulefeather. So sorry, that is really gutting. Fill the form out and send it to your boss anyway just in case it falls through with the person selected. Who knows, maybe they have been offered two or three jobs and won't choose yours! Chocolate always helps!


----------



## Kyleen Drake

ShirtHotTeez said:


> @*Kylee* n. why? Write a list of what you think a good horse owner should be. Tick the boxes of the points that you believe you meet. Decide what steps you could take to counter the others.


I wouldn't know where to start. There's just so much that goes on that list. And many I haven't even learned yet.

All I know is that if someone I loved had a horse, and they past away, left it to me, that horse would be kept better than some million dollar pampered brats out there. And expected to behave better. But we both know that is not all there is to being a good owner.. So asking myself the hard questions today..


----------



## Golden Horse

I confess, eating taco in a bag, drinking a beer, waiting for Garth Brooks to come on stage......you can be jealous NOW


----------



## JCnGrace

Golden Horse said:


> I confess, eating taco in a bag, drinking a beer, waiting for Garth Brooks to come on stage......you can be jealous NOW


You won't be disappointed, he puts on a helluva concert!


----------



## waresbear

I confess, I went out to ride and could see it was going to rain. So I chose the horse that hates to be ridden in the rain just to torture him a little, hehe.


----------



## Zexious

^Riding in the rain has always sort of freaked me out. I think it's the way clothing sort of sticks to semi-wet skin? Bleck. xD
I love me some indoor arenas ;-;

I confess I'm craving Toxic Hell. (Taco Bell)
Gross.


----------



## JCnGrace

I confess that I have a hard time with Sea Shell tongue twister. The Peter Piper one I can say all day long. LOL

A rerun of Andy Griffith was playing as I walked through the garage today and Barney was giving Otis (the town drunk) a sobriety test which included the Peter Piper tongue twister. Barney couldn't get through it but Otis did just fine.:rofl: Which is why I have tongue twisters on my mind.

Another confession is: here lately I can't get the Oscar Mayer Bologna ditty out of my head and it's driving me crazy. For this reason alone I'm switching back to Eckrich because they have no such ditty that I will be reminded of every day when I get Devil Dog's daily bologna treat out of the fridge. :music019:


----------



## JCnGrace

Zexious said:


> ^Riding in the rain has always sort of freaked me out. I think it's the way clothing sort of sticks to semi-wet skin? Bleck. xD
> I love me some indoor arenas ;-;
> 
> I confess I'm craving Toxic Hell. (Taco Bell)
> Gross.


Mmm...Steak Quesadilla!


----------



## waresbear

Zexious said:


> ^Riding in the rain has always sort of freaked me out. I think it's the way clothing sort of sticks to semi-wet skin? Bleck. xD
> I love me some indoor arenas ;-;
> 
> I confess I'm craving Toxic Hell. (Taco Bell)
> Gross.


I wore my long oilskin, stayed dry. Horse? Soaked, hehe.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

Kyleen Drake said:


> I wouldn't know where to start. There's just so much that goes on that list. And many I haven't even learned yet.
> 
> All I know is that if someone I loved had a horse, and they past away, left it to me, that horse would be kept better than some million dollar pampered brats out there. And expected to behave better. But we both know that is not all there is to being a good owner.. So asking myself the hard questions today..


You can talk yourself out of it if thats what you want. Only you know.


----------



## Zexious

@Kyleen Drake -- Don't overthink things.
Provided you have someone knowledgable you can turn to, the best way to learn is to do.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

@Zexious , I had Toxic Hell (a chicken soft taco) and KFC (a Famous Bowl) for dinner. It was very disappointing. *sigh* Last time I tell DH to "surprise me" for dinner. Smeh.

I confess that I was not very pleasant with the owner of the hotel today. Not only am I PMSing bad, but I'm just tired of it all. He commented that he still didn't see my car outside, so I told him that my car had kicked the bucket and I was driving the truck...after sinking $500+ to get it back on the road. He said "You need a more reliable car." I looked at him, completely expressionless, raised an eyebrow slowly, and said (in a fairly acrid time) "I can't afford a more reliable car"...and walked away. 

Only good that came of today is that my owner did give me the two ruined comforters for my son's room. Now to just figure out how to dye them dark purple.


----------



## JCnGrace

Kyleen Drake said:


> I admit.. that little voice in the back of my head that is asking, "are you going to be a good horse owner," is chewing on me today. Like a dog with a new rawhide bone.


It's kinda like having children...If you wait until you're going to be perfect at it you will never have them. :wink:

I'd begged for a pony/horse as soon as I learned to talk. I was in my early teens when mom & dad finally gave in. Deal was they wanted no part of it. I had to buy and cover all feeding and care costs. I had a little over 100 bucks in my savings account. My only income was occasional babysitting jobs. I needed a horse but fell in love with a pony I went to see (was advertised as a small horse). She was extremely barn sour. I forked over 85 bucks and she was MINE! :loveshower:

No farrier costs...I spent enough time riding that she kept her hooves wore down and I'd file the occasional chip. Back then the standard worming protocol was calling the vet out once a year and they ran a tube through their nose into their stomach and then poured the wormer into the tube. In the fall I traipsed through corn fields that had already been picked looking for left over ears of corn. I gathered enough to feed her and her filly, that my brother had bought for his kids, for an entire year and then my brother furnished the oats. The ponies got their own hay in the winter in the form of dried pasture grass. Somehow it all worked and I had a healthy pony that provided me with many hours of enjoyment. I sold her my senior year in anticipation of leaving the nest.

Horse keeping has come a long way since then but sometimes I also think it gets over complicated. The best tools you can have in your box is common sense and want to. Extra money helps a lot too.


----------



## Zexious

@DraftyAiresMum -- Rit is a great dye~

I confess I get lonely waiting for Boyfriend to get home ;-;


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

The comforters are all polyester, I believe. Is Rit good on synthetic fibers? And I can't dye it in my bathtub cuz we rent and our landlord would kill us. Lol


----------



## Zexious

^Yes ma'am! It should work on polyester.

Rather than the bathtub you could probably get away with using a (very?) large bucket?
The last time I dyed something (overall booty shorts for cosplay. Ugh) I used one of Gator's buckets.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

These are thick comforters that are still relatively new, so they're still pretty fluffy. I think my dad used to have some food-grade 55 gallon barrels out behind his shop. Wonder if he has an extra. Or he might have an idea on how to do it...


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

Zexious said:


> @DraftyAiresMum -- Rit is a great dye~
> 
> I confess I get lonely waiting for Boyfriend to get home ;-;


Develop an interest that you have half-pie thought about doing. Knitting, crochet, painting, drawing, meditation, tarot, MS Word/Excel/Publisher/Access. Else you run the risk of 'losing yourself' a few years down the track. It's like you are waiting for bf so you can live...potentially not healthy. Address your 'you' time.


----------



## Zexious

^I actually do most of those things. 
I can and have done pretty much every craft in the book -- I can knit, crochet, and sew. I can play three instruments--though I admittedly have access to only two at the moment. I can paint, sculpt, and make miniature tack. I'm the true 'jack of all trades, master of none.' 
I also game and write actively. 

Unfortunately, as I've mentioned before, I've been rather depressed lately. My accident two years ago took away every piece of who I was--a fit, popular, active horseback rider. I have handled this problem with varying success since it happened. 

My Boyfriend is one of only three people I can think of who have been there and supported me after this happened. I realized after two weeks in the hospital (one week of which was spent in the ICU) that all of those "friends" I had were casual acquaintances at best.
There's nothing wrong with really valuing the time I have with the one thing I have in my life that's going right.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I confess that my depression has stopped lurking and has taken a front seat. Too many triggers, they keep growing


----------



## Kyleen Drake

And giving it about the same amount of thought as my husband and I did before we decided to have kids. And talking about it with each other about as much. Not over-thinking. Not being emotional. Not trying to talk myself out of it. My methodical self. And honest with myself.


----------



## Zexious

^Have you considered trying to lease?


----------



## Change

Thanks, everyone, for thinking of me. I survived the surgery and feel pretty good except for the dumb, uncomfortable neck brace. I have to keep reminding myself to relax my shoulders, too. They keep wanting to hunch up and support the brace, which isn't necessary. 

Until today, I'll admit I've been totally a lazy slob. I've been dozing in my recliner listening to audible books. Honestly can't remember much of what I've been listening to; doc gave me some pretty good pain meds so maybe my dozing involved snoring? Heh.

My neck only hurts a little bit, but I'm still having trouble swallowing. I've had coffee come out of my nose more than a few times! Ugh! At least it doesn't burn as much as Gatorade!

On the plus side, not being able to swallow comfortably means not eating much. I'm down about 5 lbs! Of course, as soon as I can eat a potato chip without pain, that will all return with a vengeance!  

Haven't made it outside to see the horses yet. A little scared to navigate the stairs down to the driveway since I can't look down to see where my feet are. I'll try to pop in now and then to let y'all know how I'm progressing. Being upright has worn me out. Time to find the recliner and try to relax a bit.


----------



## Kyleen Drake

Glad to hear from you, Change. Keep us posted!


----------



## JCnGrace

Glad you're back Change! Follow docs orders and don't be trying to do too much too soon!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Glad everything went well, @Change ! Hope you have a speedy recovery.

I'm done with all this crap with my ex and my parents. I told my ex the truth about what's going on and now I'm being called a liar by my family because they claim I didn't tell him the truth. No, he misread what I sent him (and ADMITTED IT TO ME!!) and told them that I told him it was all in the past. Nope, not what happened and I have proof in the texts. VERY glad I texted him instead of calling because I have proof of what I sent him. Not my fault that he can't read what is started very plainly. Not sure how "does" was "misread" as "did" or "used to." So now, my sister is blowing up my husband's phone, calling me a liar and saying how she should never have stood up for me and how I'm nothing but a disappointment. My poor husband doesn't want to be involved and my sister is not responding to my texts or emails. I refuse to call because I'm not going to be accused of saying something I didn't and I tend to cave when I'm talking to someone and just go along with whatever they want to avoid conflict. I text my ex this morning and told him that HE has to tell my son that he's not coming up because it was HIS decision, not mine, and I told the truth about what was going on, so it's not my fault he misread it.


----------



## Kyleen Drake

Careful how much information about your family you put online in public areas. I learned from experience it can come back to bite you. Lawyers just LOVE this ****! And will use it against you. :/ Speaking from experience.. 

Sorry for your troubles.....


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

@Drafty. So sorry drafty, you were soo looking forward to your son staying. People can be so mean and its worse when its family :-(
@Sky. I hope you're ok. Get help with this, its not something you can go alone. 

Sending hugs to both of you: :hug: :hug: :hug: :hug: :hug: :hug:


----------



## Kyleen Drake

Zexious said:


> ^Have you considered trying to lease?



You must've missed my post about me leasing right now.. I won't be able to until my children go back to school again. I'm boxed in a tight time frame when they're home for the summer. Two days a month. That's all I have. The only days I can get out of the house. Soon as they go back to school then I have almost every day free from 9:00am to 2:30pm.. 

Get done learning as much as I need to learn to keep a horse the way it deserves, then I won't have time issues. I only need to walk to my back yard. And tell the boys to go play outside so I can watch them on their swing set / play house.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Skyseternalangel said:


> I confess that my depression has stopped lurking and has taken a front seat. Too many triggers, they keep growing


Sending you hugs and love ! Take care


----------



## Zexious

@Kyleen Drake -- I must have. Not easy to keep up with everyone's situations, and 153 pages of posts. 

Given this information, perhaps it's best to hold off altogether. 
Best of luck either way!


----------



## Kyleen Drake

Yeah it's why I'm using my 2 days off a month to take lessons. It's taking me two weeks to walk right again after that first one anyway! lol


----------



## Kyleen Drake

I confess, I talk to myself. I was walking though the house just now doing just that and my son who I was oblivious to, too deep in thought, herd me say part of what I was thinking and thought I was talking about him. "Mommy, why you say I was mean?" DOH!!! "I wasn't talking about you, you silly boy."


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Kyleen Drake said:


> I confess, I talk to myself. I was walking though the house just now doing just that and my son who I was oblivious to, too deep in thought, herd me say part of what I was thinking and thought I was talking about him. "Mommy, why you say I was mean?" DOH!!! "I wasn't talking about you, you silly boy."


I do it as well and make hand gestures, I did it while driving once not the hand gestures just talking and my partner wanted to know what I was doing. 

Once I thought I was literally going insane because I swear I kept hearing my name being called but couldn't figure out where it was coming from but my doctor told me it was normal as the human brain repeats things sometimes weird right ? I think of it as the same concept.


----------



## Kyleen Drake

I was walking around my house curing that mean old dang bull my renter has, lol... I want to go out there, take a few photos today.. but not enjoying the thought of meeting up with "Mr. Cranky" again. lol


----------



## Rain Shadow

I confess I lost of my friends in the woods today. We were trotting and I looked back and they were just gone! 

Apparently me with my awesome sense of direction took the left fork in the trail when we suppose to go right. I was to far ahead for them to yell for me, so they just let me figure it out on my own. 

I then got us lost on the way home. 20 minutes from the trail head I found a shortcut. An hour later we stumbled out of the woods. 

Why am I allowed to lead trail horses?


----------



## Kyleen Drake

ROFLMAO! I'm not laughing AT you, I am laughing WITH you.. If I was in a strange area, don't let me lead either. lol


----------



## Golden Horse

Rain Shadow said:


> Why am I allowed to lead trail horses?


I blame your friends, and if they let you lead again then it is their own fault :rofl:

Glad you ended up finding the way back.


----------



## Rain Shadow

Yep, Strange place. Totally haven't been riding that particular trail for about 6 years. 

My last words were nearly Fudge Nugget today too. 

We've had some heavy rain and Kenzie hit a soft spot and basically sunk and nearly went down. I was checking the radar on my phone and had no reins or stirrups when it happened. I scream Fudge Nugget and grabbed mane. My friends swear that they are going to have that engraved on my headstone.


----------



## Kyleen Drake

If you come riding at my place though, I can show you every twig, every stump, every watering hole along the way.. I can't get lost there! lol


----------



## Change

Y'see, that's where we differ. I like to get lost. Really. And then, after I'm lost, I refuse to backtrack to get myself unlost. 

As to your Fudge Nugget moment - I've sunk Cally in knee deep mud before. Not fun. I've learned to let go and let her figure out the best way out of it.


----------



## Rain Shadow

Oh I refuse to backtrack. My mentality is the woods are only so big. If we keep going in the same direction, eventually I'll hit civilization. If I turn around, who knows how long I'll end up going in a circle. 

Yeah, Kenzie got us out of it, it was more I wasn't paying attention and was startled. I have far to much trust in her. I got yelled at a few weeks back by my friend, because while riding her, I was using an oversized shirt to change into my bathing suit, while she walked down the trail. My head was literally in the shirt, I was trusting her not to take it off on a low hanging branch. 

I'm that idiot that dies because I trust my horse far to much.


----------



## JCnGrace

I easily get lost too. One year at our annual ride in MO I wanted to take hubby (before he was hubby) on the trail that went to the canoe rental place. I'd been going to that trail ride for 6 or 7 years and it was only his second year so he didn't know the trails very well. Every day we'd take off to the canoe rental and every day we'd end up at the little town called Duke (not really a town), no matter which trail we headed out on. I don't know why my sense of direction (or lack of it) sent me there.

I used to do the same thing when I was working and had to go to downtown Indianapolis for a meeting. I could get there fine but coming home I always ended up in Fountain Square which is southeast of downtown and I lived and worked on the southwest side.:icon_rolleyes:


----------



## JCnGrace

I confess that I must have my head up my butt tonight. Walked into the kitchen to get a cup of coffee and poured the coffee into the glass I'd used for iced-tea instead of the cup.


----------



## sarahfromsc

JCnGrace said:


> I easily get lost too. One year at our annual ride in MO I wanted to take hubby (before he was hubby) on the trail that went to the canoe rental place. I'd been going to that trail ride for 6 or 7 years and it was only his second year so he didn't know the trails very well. Every day we'd take off to the canoe rental and every day we'd end up at the little town called Duke (not really a town), no matter which trail we headed out on. I don't know why my sense of direction (or lack of it) sent me there.
> 
> I used to do the same thing when I was working and had to go to downtown Indianapolis for a meeting. I could get there fine but coming home I always ended up in Fountain Square which is southeast of downtown and I lived and worked on the southwest side.:icon_rolleyes:


I am directional challenged as well. Before my navigator app, I don't know how I was able to get to where I needed to be!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

So glad I have a nearly-infallible sense of direction. 

Went on a joke once with a friend who couldn't find her way out of a paper bag with detailed directions and a nap. We decided to go off-trail to explore. We were hiking at the base of a local mountain that pretty well stands alone and had walked toward the mountain from the car. We for down into a small canyon with a nice little creek and then decided to head back since it was getting toward late afternoon. She started freaking out because she could NOT figure out which way the car was and we had lost the trail we had come down on. I finally took the lead and started out, the whole time with her second-guessing the way we were going.

"How do you know we're going the right way?!"
"See the mountain? We were heading toward it on our way in, so if we keep it to our backs, we'll be heading toward the car."
"How do you know? How are you so sure? We are lost and are going to have to spend the night out here!!!"
"No. I'll have us home in plenty of time for dinner."
"No you won't. We're gonna die out here!!"
:icon_rolleyes:

We got to the base of a small (30-foot) cliff half an hour later and I said, pointing to the top, "The trail is at the top of that. We get up there, take a right, and we'll be back to the car in less than half an hour."

She didn't believe me, but climbed the cliff anyway (it wasn't too bad and had plenty of easily-passable places on it). Low and behold, we were back at the car in twenty minutes, with plenty of daylight. She never doubted my navigation skills again. :lol:


----------



## Kyleen Drake

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Went on a joke once with a friend who couldn't find her way out of a paper bag with detailed directions and a nap.
> :icon_rolleyes:



Was it a long nap? *Hide, giggles* I know, I know you meant map.. But I love typos! Mine are classic.. I once told a chat room full of people that I had a broken d**k in my back instead of a broken disk in my back.. And didn't notice the typo when they did.. >.<


----------



## Mulefeather

I confess I needed this past weekend. I got all the being sad and being angry out of my system in regards to the job. In some ways it's a relief too because I hate waiting to hear something more than anything else. At least now if I know this door is closed to me, I can cross it off my list and not worry about it anymore. It's also lit a fire under me to do more and do better in my current position. 

Once house stuff is said and done, I will have a lot of space and room to expand the things I want to do, which can also increase my income. I've got some ideas I'll be researching while I wait to move.


----------



## Golden Horse

Kyleen Drake said:


> Was it a long nap? *Hide, giggles* I know, I know you meant map.. But I love typos! Mine are classic.. I once told a chat room full of people that I had a broken d**k in my back instead of a broken disk in my back.. And didn't notice the typo when they did.. >.<


I once told the world that Ride With Your Mind by Mary Wankless was a great book to own.

So good indeed that both my copies have been kept by the people I leant them to


----------



## Kyleen Drake

I once typed that "I need a r*pe," instead of "I need a rope" in a chat room also. I still have not lived that one down.. Like I said, mine are classic! lol Typoes are funny because everyone does them.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Kyleen Drake said:


> Was it a long nap? *Hide, giggles* I know, I know you meant map.. But I love typos! Mine are classic.. I once told a chat room full of people that I had a broken d**k in my back instead of a broken disk in my back.. And didn't notice the typo when they did.. >.<


New phone with weird auto correct.  Seriously, I noticed that it changed "hiking" to "joking," but didn't notice the "hike" to "joke" or the "map" to "nap." :icon_rolleyes: I do need a good nap, though.


----------



## karliejaye

I confess, what should have been a relaxing weekend turned into a super long weekend that I don't feel rested from at all. I love my mom, I really do, but she is draining and now I am exhausted, physically, mentally, and mostly emotionally. This work week is going to be rough if I can't find time to recharge.


----------



## Change

I confess I am learning to hate my collar (neck brace). I keep equating it to a dog's cone of shame. Yes, I understand it is necessary if I don't want a few loose screws, but in all reality, I'm sure there are a couple dozen to spare bouncing around up there - I own horses, remember? But yeah - we don't want the screws that are intended to eventually help hold my head up to come loose. I get that.

Here's where I'm getting frustrated. I feel good enough to do stuff, but have discovered that most 'stuff' involves turning the head. Which I am not allowed to do, and which the collar reminds me off quite frequently. Pet my horse but don't want my foot smashed when he stomps flies off ... uh - no, I can't look down without bending at the waist. Other horse comes up beside me? I can't turn to see her unless I turn my whole body.

Even walking up or down stairs is tricky. Hold the bannister and very slowly discover where the stair is. I have a split level house and you can't even get out of the house without navigating stairs!


----------



## Mulefeather

Change - Have you considered using a walking stick? It might help you need to look down or turn your whole body less, much the same way as a blind person uses a cane- if they're going up steps, they're finding the step with their cane first and then stepping up. In terms of the horses, it may also help you to get a better sense of where his body is, or where other horses are - as well as keeping them out of your space.


----------



## JCnGrace

Mulefeather said:


> I confess I needed this past weekend. I got all the being sad and being angry out of my system in regards to the job. In some ways it's a relief too because I hate waiting to hear something more than anything else. At least now if I know this door is closed to me, I can cross it off my list and not worry about it anymore. It's also lit a fire under me to do more and do better in my current position.
> 
> Once house stuff is said and done, I will have a lot of space and room to expand the things I want to do, which can also increase my income. I've got some ideas I'll be researching while I wait to move.


Life's too short to spend it being full of negative things. I'm glad you feel better now.


----------



## JCnGrace

karliejaye said:


> I confess, what should have been a relaxing weekend turned into a super long weekend that I don't feel rested from at all. I love my mom, I really do, but she is draining and now I am exhausted, physically, mentally, and mostly emotionally. This work week is going to be rough if I can't find time to recharge.


Maybe an evening with absolutely no other plans, shut your phone off, and then do whatever your favorite quiet time thing to do is. I read while soaking in the tub.


----------



## JCnGrace

Change said:


> I confess I am learning to hate my collar (neck brace). I keep equating it to a dog's cone of shame. Yes, I understand it is necessary if I don't want a few loose screws, but in all reality, I'm sure there are a couple dozen to spare bouncing around up there - I own horses, remember? But yeah - we don't want the screws that are intended to eventually help hold my head up to come loose. I get that.
> 
> Here's where I'm getting frustrated. I feel good enough to do stuff, but have discovered that most 'stuff' involves turning the head. Which I am not allowed to do, and which the collar reminds me off quite frequently. Pet my horse but don't want my foot smashed when he stomps flies off ... uh - no, I can't look down without bending at the waist. Other horse comes up beside me? I can't turn to see her unless I turn my whole body.
> 
> Even walking up or down stairs is tricky. Hold the bannister and very slowly discover where the stair is. I have a split level house and you can't even get out of the house without navigating stairs!


Hallelujah! that your starting to feel better I'm so graceful I'd be tripping over my own feet if I couldn't watch where they're going. Have the docs said have long you'll have to wear it? It's always amazing to discover just how much you use a certain body part when it gets immobilized for some reason and then you can't use it. I broke my right thumb once and I was incapacitated until I figured out ways around it. Seriously, have you ever tried to wipe with your off hand? It's hard! LOL


----------



## Mulefeather

JCnGrace said:


> Life's too short to spend it being full of negative things. I'm glad you feel better now.


Thank you, I'm glad too. I sometimes think that the drive I have does me both good and bad - good in that it makes me eager to succeed, bad in that it makes me angry and impatient when things go wrong. I have a very bad habit of beating myself up for past mistakes, so these days I try to be mindful and move forward constructively. 

I did a lot of thinking about the things that are bothering me/stressing me out lately, and trying to come up with very basic, very small things I can change that will help me work towards being less stressed. It's easier to change a small thing than a big thing.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I confess that instead of doing my work that I should be doing today, I'm sitting here cruising job ads. I'm just done with all the BS.


----------



## Rain Shadow

I confess I feel like an awful doggy mommy right now. I quicked Noah cutting his nails today, not a bad one at all, just a bit of blood. But he screamed like he's dying and has been hiding in his cage giving me the betrayed puppy dog eyes for the past two hours. 

Of course that might also be because I keep giving him threats to make up for it.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Rain Shadow said:


> I confess I feel like an awful doggy mommy right now. I quicked Noah cutting his nails today, not a bad one at all, just a bit of blood. But he screamed like he's dying and has been hiding in his cage giving me the betrayed puppy dog eyes for the past two hours.
> *
> Of course that might also be because I keep giving him threats to make up for it.*


He has you trained well. :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## karliejaye

I confess I had my first break on one of my sculptures yesterday. One of the horns on my Holstein bull came out of the "socket". I was bummed, but I have been researching kintsugi and now I'm actually kind of excited it broke so I can try this "gold joint" technique. My father is a goldsmith, so I do have easy access to gold dust.


----------



## Mulefeather

karliejaye said:


> I confess I had my first break on one of my sculptures yesterday. One of the horns on my Holstein bull came out of the "socket". I was bummed, but I have been researching kintsugi and now I'm actually kind of excited it broke so I can try this "gold joint" technique. My father is a goldsmith, so I do have easy access to gold dust.


Karlie, you will have to post some pics of the finished product! I would love to see that. I did ceramics for a long time back in high school and I admit I would love to get back into it. But that may have to be after I get through all my other craft projects


----------



## gypsygirl

I confess I'm pretty freaked out right now ! I was tacking up gypsy this morning and two guys drove up and asked if they could paint our barn. It was pretty fishy. Well I said no and they left. A few hours later they came back and the one was looking in the Windows. My dog went crazy barking and they took off. Called the cops and they are out searching for them. They probably came back to rob us


----------



## Kyleen Drake

I confess I don't know why I am tormenting myself watching these videos knowing it's going to be forever until I get to this point... but can't help it... it's like a train wreck.. I can't look away!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

gypsygirl said:


> I confess I'm pretty freaked out right now ! I was tacking up gypsy this morning and two guys drove up and asked if they could paint our barn. It was pretty fishy. Well I said no and they left. A few hours later they came back and the one was looking in the Windows. My dog went crazy barking and they took off. Called the cops and they are out searching for them. They probably came back to rob us


Oh no gypsy !! Hope you're okay


----------



## Kyleen Drake

I second that one.. Definitely keep an eye out for the next couple of weeks if possible.. And ask the cops to patrol the area more.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I confess that I'm a little shell-shocked at the moment. I was just cruising FB and happened across a post by a lady I became good friends with when I worked at Goodwill several years ago. She had always struggled with depression after the death of her son, but she was such a vibrant, fun woman. I knew that back in mid-May she had been admitted to the hospital for some issues, but she had posted that she had been diagnosed as bi-polar 1 and was on meds and feeling a lot better. The post I saw was dated 11 days later and was made by her daughter via her account. Apparently she took her own life white unexpectedly. :sad: The world seems a little less bright today.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

Thats so sad Drafty. Its so hard for people with bi-polar and their families, and their lives are always on a see-saw. I have worked with people who suffer bi-polar and it is not always a picnic (tho quite often fun!).


----------



## JCnGrace

Kyleen Drake said:


> I confess I don't know why I am tormenting myself watching these videos knowing it's going to be forever until I get to this point... but can't help it... it's like a train wreck.. I can't look away!
> 
> 
> Horse Farm Morton Barn 30 Acres For Sale TN Tennessee Incredible Views - YouTube


If they ever posted the asking price, I missed it. 

I do the same thing looking on petfinder at puppies. LOL


----------



## JCnGrace

Rain Shadow said:


> I confess I feel like an awful doggy mommy right now. I quicked Noah cutting his nails today, not a bad one at all, just a bit of blood. But he screamed like he's dying and has been hiding in his cage giving me the betrayed puppy dog eyes for the past two hours.
> 
> Of course that might also be because I keep giving him threats to make up for it.


My dog pouts for HOURS after I trim his nails even if I don't hit the quick. He'll pout for a whole day after a flea & tick treatment. You give treats so your a much nicer dog momma than I am. I tell mine to man up and quit acting like a wuss.


----------



## Change

I confess that my follow up appointment with my neck doctor went exceptionally well. To the point that I actually get to spend some time out of my collar to stretch my neck muscles! Yipee!:loveshower:

After the doctor's, Son and I had a late lunch at IHOP where I probably gained back every ounce of weight I'd lost, but Mmmmm, mmmmm, yummmmmmy! 

And then we went to the local feed and tack store where Son behaved like the Sparkly Police, not letting me look at/buy all the cool toys I wanted to buy but don't need. He did let me buy a bot knife to clear the rain rot crud off Cally's back, and some good microbial meds to apply once I get the area clear, but sheesh! What about the extra large water tub the horses could play in? What about the 3 level saddle tree or the pretty saddle? He actually grabbed me by the pony tail and forcibly removed me from the bridle/halter/bit section! :icon_rolleyes: What's a mother to do? 

Oh yeah. Amazon!


----------



## Kyleen Drake

Glad to hear your recovery is coming along well, Change. I hate to hear anyone in pain or discomfort.


----------



## JCnGrace

Change said:


> I confess that my follow up appointment with my neck doctor went exceptionally well. To the point that I actually get to spend some time out of my collar to stretch my neck muscles! Yipee!:loveshower:
> 
> After the doctor's, Son and I had a late lunch at IHOP where I probably gained back every ounce of weight I'd lost, but Mmmmm, mmmmm, yummmmmmy!
> 
> And then we went to the local feed and tack store where Son behaved like the Sparkly Police, not letting me look at/buy all the cool toys I wanted to buy but don't need. He did let me buy a bot knife to clear the rain rot crud off Cally's back, and some good microbial meds to apply once I get the area clear, but sheesh! What about the extra large water tub the horses could play in? What about the 3 level saddle tree or the pretty saddle? He actually grabbed me by the pony tail and forcibly removed me from the bridle/halter/bit section! :icon_rolleyes: *What's a mother to do?*
> 
> Oh yeah. Amazon!


Make him go stand in the corner while you run through the store and gather your ooooh pretties!:wink:


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I confess I have spent $250 on horse stuff in the last 2 days ...


----------



## Golden Horse

I confess:

The TV is out, but internet is still on. while a line of storms roll over us, It's nearly 12:30 am and I am sat here dof sitting, because he is sacred to be left alone when it is storming....drinking vodka and holding a scardy cat Jack Russell paw is over rated, not the vodka, the paw holding.

On the other hand the cat is outside, probably dancing in the rain and daring the lightening to come anywhere near him....he will arrive soon and demand to be towel dried.......


----------



## Kyleen Drake

Rainaisabelle said:


> I confess I have spent $250 on horse stuff in the last 2 days ...


That's all? I don't even own a horse and I'm down $400.. >.<


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Kyleen Drake said:


> Rainaisabelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I confess I have spent $250 on horse stuff in the last 2 days ...
> 
> 
> 
> That's all? I don't even own a horse and I'm down $400.. >.<
Click to expand...

I'm a uni student so I'm constantly broke this was a lucky break! Most I've spent on my TB is $1130 in one go


----------



## Kyleen Drake

Rainaisabelle said:


> I'm a uni student so I'm constantly broke this was a lucky break! Most I've spent on my TB is $1130 in one go


I went on ebay and bought a lot of horse care dvds.. It did not take long for me to learn that visual and auditory learning is the best way for me to go, when I can. I also got a few new books on problem solving, the health care side of horses.. What to do when they get cuts, ect.. It nickled and dimed me to death. lol But I got all I wanted for a part of the cost it would've been had I got it new. Feel like my horse education is coming along nicely. Considering I've only been at it a month. >.<


----------



## Mulefeather

Kyleen Drake said:


> I went on ebay and bought a lot of horse care dvds.. It did not take long for me to learn that visual and auditory learning is the best way for me to go, when I can. I also got a few new books on problem solving, the health care side of horses.. What to do when they get cuts, ect.. It nickled and dimed me to death. lol But I got all I wanted for a part of the cost it would've been had I got it new. Feel like my horse education is coming along nicely. Considering I've only been at it a month. >.<


GiddyUpFlix is the only way I'll get training DVDs these days. They're SO incredibly expensive. That or by asking for Amazon gift cards for birthdays/holidays.


----------



## Kyleen Drake

I haven't started on the training videos / dvds yet. I'm still into learning health care, boarding, things to do, things not to do, dangerous plants, that sort of thing. I figure I have a trainer now, she can help me with the training part. And you're right. It's definitely cheaper than the Clinton Anderson DVD set on amazon or some other trainer's.. 

My birthday is xmas eve.. I always get pooched.. One cheap gift for both occasions.. lol I won't be counting on that life saver.. lol


----------



## Kyleen Drake

Some of these barn contractors are ****ing me off! They NEARLY want my bra size, shoe size, name, address, phone number, social security number, credit card numbers, fax and other information they do NOT need in order to give me a very basic quote. And that's with me giving them a very detailed and illustrated floor plan and a list of items, features. Some of them are being really great. They e-mail me back, ask questions, and give me an idea of who they are. What they do. And from there I can kind of get an idea of what they're like, what materials they have and if I want to work with them or not. I'm being very specific with these people, letting them know up-front I'm window shopping pretty much. I flat out tell them I'm comparing them to their competitors and even give them a review if they ask. But some of these guys, oh my gosh, you'd think they were barn building gods with the attitudes I'm getting in my e-mail. I just told this one guy off, "Don't like my money that's fine, your competition might, they're not giving me these headaches.. See ya!" Dang! What happened to customer courtesy? "Oh mam, we need your phone number, your home address, and your area code you're living now in order to assist." No you don't, you need a good idea where the barn is going to be so you know what weather situations to look out for, then give me the dang quote!


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

I confess I have had withdrawal symptoms. I have been locked out of HF ALL DAY :shudder: I guess it was a glitch with updating passwords, because they let me back


----------



## ChitChatChet

ShirtHotTeez said:


> I confess I have had withdrawal symptoms. I have been locked out of HF ALL DAY :shudder: I guess it was a glitch with updating passwords, because they let me back


Ug.

Today started off as one of those days....

Then I go to sign into HF and what a nightmare that was. Clicked reset and then waited and waited and waited.... finally got the email and I could go about getting a new password.


MORE COFFEE. Seriously. What a way to start the day. Enjoy a little HF time before the day gets going and um no.

And all of this just to enjoy a forum. Seems like an awful lot of work for a simple enjoyment. Kind make me miss magazine subscriptions... I enjoyed reading one every morning with my coffee and goodie. No messing around with passwords, just open read and enjoy.

Coffee....


----------



## karliejaye

Phew, I thought I was the only one who got locked out. I was starting to think I had gotten banned and was going over in my head trying to figure out what I did! 


Gotta love technology:icon_rolleyes:


----------



## ChitChatChet

karliejaye said:


> Gotta love technology:icon_rolleyes:


That :x


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Oh lord I missed you all #melodramatic


----------



## Kyleen Drake

I just got back on myself. I thought I'd gotten in trouble again posting something I shouldn't.. lol Darn farmer's daughter doesn't know any better not to ask about foaling questions on a horse forum. >.< But glad the issue is fixed. And now I'm gonna be more careful about what I share here.


----------



## JCnGrace

I'm back in, finally! I've been trying since last night. Didn't have a clue what was going on but did notice there wasn't much of any activity so figured it was a glitch with my old password. Never did get e-mail notification when I clicked on the button for password reset last night but finally did when I tried again tonight. Then when I went to change their password to my own it kept telling me my passwords weren't matching. JEEZ O PETE! I think it's all straightened out now. I even got brave enough to log out and back in to make sure my password was working. Now I just gotta remember it...not. Why do they torture us technically challenged people like this? LOL Anyway, glad to be back cause I was having some serious withdrawals.


----------



## Change

I confess I'm glad I wasn't the only one suffering severe HF withdrawal for the past 24 hours! Based on the requirements I had to satisfy when creating a new permanent PW, I think they did another upgrade, without grandfathering in all us luddites with easy to remember PWs. To make matters worse, for me, I couldn't remember which of my 4 email accounts I used to establish my membership! Oy! What a pain! 

I seriously missed my daily fix of y'all!


----------



## FaolchuThePainted

I thought I had already forgot my password before I even really did anything on here it took me like an hour to figure out how to get it working


----------



## Zexious

I confess I can't breathe Dx
I'm allergic to my bunny, and if I spent too much time in my office it closes my throat right up v.v


----------



## FaolchuThePainted

That sucks I'm allergic to grass and terrified of bugs spiders and worms so it makes loving being with horses interesting


----------



## JCnGrace

Zexious said:


> I confess I can't breathe Dx
> I'm allergic to my bunny, and if I spent too much time in my office it closes my throat right up v.v


I hope you have something that counteracts that, wouldn't want lose you! I'm glad my allergies only make me sound like I have a cold 24/7. Well I also have allergy induced asthma but albuterol fixes me right up.


----------



## JCnGrace

FaolchuThePainted said:


> That sucks I'm allergic to grass and terrified of bugs spiders and worms so it makes loving being with horses interesting


I think you're the first person I've heard say they were terrified of worms.

Welcome to the forum, by the way.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I confess I am going to be so fit picking up poo and raking hay all the time + feeding 3 horses and 2 goats who head butted me while I wasn't looking (they don't have horns and it's more like a tap) lol


----------



## FaolchuThePainted

Yeah I'm scared of a lot of things most people aren't one time I saw a snake when I was out at the barn leading my horse with one of my friends on him I had just taken off my boots and I saw what I thought was a massive worm I jumped and screamed like a banshee then realized it was a snake said whew it's just a snake out loud then my friend threw her leg up over ryuus neck and said snake where and the whole time ryuu just stood there like nothing was even happening and thanks


----------



## Change

I usually end up filling up/hauling off 3 cartloads a week. I need to find some people interested in compost. I have more than I know what to do with! Right now I'm just glad my tenant lady enjoys being around the horses and has volunteered for poop duty for the next few weeks. I could do it, but it would be a lot more difficult with my neck in the brace.

I do need to see if I can borrow the neighbor's tractor, though. The compost definitely needs turning, and that's something I can do without risk of hurting myself. I'd also like to dump a couple loads of compost into the horses' field and then break up the ground with the claws on the scraper just to see if we get better results with the seed we've been tossing.


----------



## FaolchuThePainted

I've always liked cleaning out stalls


----------



## Change

I don't have stalls to clean - but I do try to keep the 1/2 acre the horses are one clean for the neighbors' sake. I usually only get around to doing it once a week since I work full time, so it's good to have mid-week help! And right now, having just had neck surgery, I don't thing my doctor would approve of my poop removal duties.


----------



## FaolchuThePainted

I haven't had to clean any in a long time no one ever uses the stalls I hope your neck gets better soon


----------



## Change

Thanks, Faolchu!

Interesting name - what's the origin?


----------



## FaolchuThePainted

Thanks I was trying to learn to speak Irish and all of my friends say I'm like a dog or a wolf and I was trying to find a cool name for a character on a game and I found faolchu which means wild dog and I'm always tattooing myself or painting myself or something so then it turned into faolchu the painted


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Wolves are my spirit animal! I am getting one tattooed one day soon when I am not a uni student and broke lol

I confess that I had an amazing ride today!


----------



## FaolchuThePainted

Cool my spirit animals are dogs and horses I haven't been able to ride in a while or even be around horses much


----------



## Kyleen Drake

I really gotta trade my car in or a truck and come visit some of you people. You have gardening gold on your properties and I need my hands on a half ton of it! Fill up all my raised gardening beds.. If you ever get a neighbor who just starts gardening, seriously, offer them some of your wonderful horse poo! It's the best! If you use natural shavings for horse bedding, even better! I think I might compost my own once I get a horse, then sell the compost. It's not cheap around here. In parts of Oklahoma we have mostly red clay. You have to add a lot of amendments to the soil to lighten it or in the summer the plants can't grow. The ground dries out, gets hard like a clay jar, kills the seedlings. And this is just a few hours after watering.. So we lighten it with horse poo, cow dung, bat dung, chicken... it's all good. Horse pee is great too for gardens for those of you who taught your horses to pee in a bucket..

Next best thing is worms! A worm breeding bin.. (Sorry for those of you who are scared of worms. Around here they're fishing bait! Hehehe! But I'm scared to bits about snakes. There's ten kinds here that can kill you in under five minutes.)


----------



## Rainaisabelle

We had a compost bin down the back but our puppy got into it and ripped it apart :/ 


So proud of Roy ! He's doing so well


----------



## Kyleen Drake

I'm thinking I might build a wooden bin out of recycled flats. Can get those cheap. 

From what I am reading from a lot of you horse owners, all your horses, no matter what breed, are eager to please animals.. I read stories each day of how remarkable they are. I love the ones about the Mustangs the best. Glad he's doing well!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I confess I just watched the 1st and 2nd transformer movies (can't stand the 3rd or 4th) and shed a couple of tears at some of the scenes man o man


----------



## Kyleen Drake

I watched a movie called 'The Age of Adaline,' yesterday. I really enjoyed it. Romance with a bit of a si-fi twist.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Kyleen Drake said:


> I watched a movie called 'The Age of Adaline,' yesterday. I really enjoyed it. Romance with a bit of a si-fi twist.


I haven't seen that but I've seen the trailer for it


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I confess that I've been ridiculously depressed the last few days. Not going through HF withdrawals. No, I read a stupid romance novel on my day off and I've been in a funk ever since. Nothing is helping.


----------



## JCnGrace

How did it depress you? I have to admit I do love a good romance novel but I realized long ago that they are published as fiction for a reason (and not just the obvious of not being real people). LOL


----------



## karliejaye

When I'm in a funk I like to watch cat "fail" videos on youtube. Nothing like watching graceful hunters completely miss jumps and run through screens.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

JCnGrace said:


> How did it depress you?


Because I suck. :icon_rolleyes:

It was just the straw that broke the camel's back, really. Whole bunch of other stuff happened that day and the day before. Started reading the book on the Kindle app on my phone as kind of an "escape" from all the stuff that was troubling me and...yeah. Didn't work.


----------



## karliejaye

Would it help if I told you DH wants to ride in the western saddle and the aussie saddle this weekend and decide if we should keep the aussie saddle that he never freaking uses? I will let you know ASAP what we decide, I know you love that saddle and I feel bad it just sits here.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

karliejaye said:


> Would it help if I told you DH wants to ride in the western saddle and the aussie saddle this weekend and decide if we should keep the aussie saddle that he never freaking uses? I will let you know ASAP what we decide, I know you love that saddle and I feel bad it just sits here.


Helps a little. I'm hoping my owner decides to give me my bonus soon. Probably won't be much, but it should help.


----------



## karliejaye

If we decide to sell it, I will happily hold it for however long, if you wanted to buy it back.




I confess last night was DH and my 4 year anniversary. We planned to have a romantic dinner and evening with some champagne. I ate, had 1/2 a glass of champagne and fell asleep. Oops. I swear, clock hits 9:00 and I can barely keep my eyes open anymore.


----------



## Kyleen Drake

Oh lord I watch horror movies when I am mad at my husband. I know better than to watch romance just then. It's just not good. I end up wanting to toss the cast iron skillet at his head. (He's learned to dunk quick in the past 10 years- though 100% of the time so far it's just been a pillow).


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Kyleen Drake said:


> Oh lord I watch horror movies when I am mad at my husband. I know better than to watch romance just then. It's just not good. I end up wanting to toss the cast iron skillet at his head. (He's learned to dunk quick in the past 10 years- though 100% of the time so far it's just been a pillow).


I don't watch RomComs. Period. I just didn't think that a smutty book would have such an effect on me.


----------



## Kyleen Drake

Love my dear husband, he's been good. Not perfect, but good to me. But he has his moments.. he could anger Mother Teresa to frustration and back with his thick head. When it comes to women, no matter how in his face blunt we are with him, he's clueless. It leads into some situations that are not funny when they're happening, but hysterical when they're over. And usually ends up with me teasing him saying, "You goober!"


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

@Drafty :hugs:


----------



## Change

@Kyleen_Drake - if you can get down here (less than 12 hour drive - I used to live in Wichita, KS) I can load you up with as much clean compost as you can carry away! I have 4 piles at least 5 ft high that are well cured and full of earthworms! Down here, I can't even give it away!

I also have 3 growing pile of fairly fresh stuff, but it composts really quickly into good, rich, black soil that even they are almost garden ready. I really need to borrow the neighbor's tractor and turn the entire lot. I'm running out of space and considering dumping a few tractor bucket loads into the horses' field and using the ripper blade to break up the 'Bama clay and work it in, then re-seed (again) with Bermuda.

BTW - the offer for free compost is open to anyone willing to come on down to H'ville! LOL!!


----------



## Change

and @Drafty - Hugs, too. Hang in there, Sweetie - the sun always comes back up eventually! Know that all of us are here for you.


----------



## Kyleen Drake

I would in a heartbeat if I could get my hands on a truck... hum... my nephew is in New York, owes me a visit, and I got him a truck for his 18th.. *evil grin* I don't think it would smell so great in my car driving home for that many hours.. LOL

And I know how good the stuff is. It's how we start gardens around here. We go out and get 100% horse or cow pie, fill our beds with it, then till it in when needed...

Good to hear form you by the way.


----------



## Change

@Kyleen_Drake - I don't think I'll ever own another car, even with gas prices on the rise again. I love my trucks (F150 and F250). If your car can haul a box trailer, U-Haul will install the hitch and lighting attachments - just a thought.


----------



## Kyleen Drake

It's a nice thought but no, I'm out of luck. No U-Hauling anything for me. I plan on replacing this car in a couple more years. It's 10 years old with 20,000 miles on it. Still looks new inside and out, works fine.. So has some life in it yet. 

Good to hear from you, really.. Hope you're mending well?


----------



## Mulefeather

I confess I'm a bit upset that my roommate's girlfriend nearly caused me to get a concussion (or be seriously injured) by using bubble bath for her 4-year old in our tub. 

Today started out with a bang - literally. Getting into the shower, I slipped and fell forward, smacking the right side of my face on the tub. Thankfully I didn't hit the faucet. I saw a bright white flash when I hit on my right side, and tasted blood in my mouth. I was worried about head injury so I went to the hospital and got checked out-CT scan, vision test, etc. Thankfully I got there when it was quiet and I was only one of about 2-3 people in the whole ER, so I got checked out pretty quickly. 

Thankfully, nothing broken and no concussion, just a lot of cuts on my face, a laceration in my mouth that's making it hard to talk and eat, and the beginnings of a nice big black eye. Got some valium for the pain, they said tomorrow will be worse.

And you can bet your boots I bought a bath mat this afternoon


----------



## Kyleen Drake

*Hides the bubbles she lets her sons play with in the tub* So glad you're okay..


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I confess it was beautiful to watch buddy meet reunite with his mother !


----------



## JCnGrace

Mulefeather said:


> I confess I'm a bit upset that my roommate's girlfriend nearly caused me to get a concussion (or be seriously injured) by using bubble bath for her 4-year old in our tub.
> 
> Today started out with a bang - literally. Getting into the shower, I slipped and fell forward, smacking the right side of my face on the tub. Thankfully I didn't hit the faucet. I saw a bright white flash when I hit on my right side, and tasted blood in my mouth. I was worried about head injury so I went to the hospital and got checked out-CT scan, vision test, etc. Thankfully I got there when it was quiet and I was only one of about 2-3 people in the whole ER, so I got checked out pretty quickly.
> 
> Thankfully, nothing broken and no concussion, just a lot of cuts on my face, a laceration in my mouth that's making it hard to talk and eat, and the beginnings of a nice big black eye. Got some valium for the pain, they said tomorrow will be worse.
> 
> And you can bet your boots I bought a bath mat this afternoon


Sorry you got hurt but am glad you don't have a concussion or broken bones.


----------



## JCnGrace

I've got horse poop free for the taking too! LOL


----------



## Change

Kyleen Drake said:


> Good to hear from you, really.. Hope you're mending well?


I feel great! Better than before the surgery, in fact! Haven't needed any pain meds for a few days, although I'll occasionally take a 5mg valium just to help relax my back muscles since I'm not smart enough to not overdo things - like falling down 1/2 a flight of stairs yesterday while carrying the laundry. Oops! 

Today the PT lady came by and set me up with my bone growth stimulator - like a TENS unit, but without the zapping. Can't feel a thing! I'm supposed to wear it for 8 hours a day to help the vertebrae grow around the screws, helping fuse things in place. If it gets me back out to the horses quicker, I'll wear the doggone thing every day!

Tomorrow I have to spend some time scraping Cally's back to get rid of rot scabs so I can re-medicate. She's looking tons better already, but this stuff is proving stubborn and difficult to get rid off. I'm also planning on letting them mow the back yard tomorrow. That should make them happy.


----------



## FaolchuThePainted

sorry if this isn't something I should be asking my social skills aren't the best but I was wondering what happened to your neck


----------



## Change

@FaolchuThePainted - nothing to be shy about asking, hon. Just old age and too much fun catching up with me (gymnast and horse-trainer). I have several degenerating disks and one that had herniated, pinching my brachial nerve, so it was time to go get things fixed. Doc fixed the herniated one and then put a metal plate in to hold the others where they belong. I'm still in the process of becoming the "Incredible Shrinking Woman," but by fusing these three disks, we can slow that process.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

@Mulefeather , so glad you're relatively okay! I am always scared of slipping in the tub.


----------



## Rain Shadow

*stomps in*

I'm a newb again guys! 

Apparently the forum hates me and refuses to give me a new password. So I've been told I can make this new account until they can figure it out.


----------



## FaolchuThePainted

Well I'm glad it wasn't like a car crash or something like that I hope you get better soon also hi new person


----------



## Rain Shadow

I feel like I should get a cane and be allowed to wave it at people. I've been here for years. And now I can't even PM

*pouts* 

Though the awesome @Wallaby tracked me down and got me back here. I've been off sulking on another forum.


----------



## FaolchuThePainted

I've only been on here for like three days maybe two I'm nocturnal so it gets kinda confusing sometimes sorry your account got messed up


----------



## JCnGrace

Yay for @Wallaby. We have some pretty awesome mods on here. Kudos to them.


----------



## Rain Shadow

No probs newbs. I'm just grumpy about all of this. 

Anyone know if @Golden Horse ever got hers fixed? I know she was having trouble


----------



## JCnGrace

So I confess that since the step son pulled in from Florida today that hubby will be getting to eat a little better than normal during his stay.:redface:

Seems like the older hubby gets the more he would rather graze than have a full meal and I've fallen right into that habit because it's easier (other than not being able to keep the kitchen clean). But the poor step son is a single guy that lives on pizza and fast food so I try to fix him some good home cooked meals while he's here. Tonight was pot roast with potatoes, carrots, brown gravy and cottage cheese. I will also have an excuse to make those biscuits & sausage gravy we were talking about the other night. YUM!:happydance:


----------



## FaolchuThePainted

My grandma was over at our house the past couple days and she made everyone pancakes for dinner it was awesome


----------



## Zexious

^Yum, that sounds great!

I confess I look like a confused cutter-- my kitty got my arm good today. Good enough to make it achey and sore Dx


----------



## FaolchuThePainted

Your not alone I have huge scratch marks on my hip and my leg because my coonhound great pyraneese mix decided to jump into my loft bed and landed on top of me the other day also the name golden horse sounds familiar but other than that I have no clue


----------



## JCnGrace

Zexious said:


> ^Yum, that sounds great!
> 
> I confess I look like a confused cutter-- my kitty got my arm good today. Good enough to make it achey and sore Dx


Hubby's spoiled cat likes to reach out and claw you if you quit petting her before she's ready. He lets her get by with it so she sometimes forgets her manners with me. Needless to say when she forgets those manners she'll spend the next couple of days giving me the evil eye for spanking her.:icon_rolleyes:


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I confess my exams are this week and I feel less then prepared


----------



## Change

JCnGrace said:


> I will also have an excuse to make those biscuits & sausage gravy we were talking about the other night. YUM!:happydance:


What time's breakfast?


----------



## Change

I haven't seen @GoldenHorse since the logon fiasco. Hopefully she gets resolved soon!
@Rain_Shadow1  - it seems really odd to see you as a "foal!" LOL Glad you made it back, even if under an assumed ID! Hope you get your old one back and fixed!


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

Rainaisabelle said:


> I confess my exams are this week and I feel less then prepared


Good luck
Best Wishes
Break a leg!! (showbiz talk, yes?)
I'm sure you'll nail it!


----------



## JCnGrace

Change said:


> What time's breakfast?


Ummm, how about brunch? You know I don't get moving too fast in the morning. About 10:00 a.m. EST will work for me. Bring your son along, the guys are going to target practice tomorrow. Hubby has an elaborate set up down in the valley.


----------



## Change

We are so much alike! We have a range in back for shooting; we both of us are insomniacs (who else posts at 2 a.m.?) 

I'd love to jump in the truck and head up for brunch, except for the fact that it's already 4 a.m. and even leaving now, we'd have a hard time making it there by 10. And I really should try to get a few hours sleep! LOL.


----------



## FaolchuThePainted

It's 4 am here and i can't sleep and my dog sleeping where my legs need to be isn't helping very much on the bright side he's warm so I don't need the extra blanket he's hogging


----------



## Golden Horse

Rain Shadow1 said:


> No probs newbs. I'm just grumpy about all of this.
> 
> Anyone know if @*Golden Horse* ever got hers fixed? I know she was having trouble


Just got back in, I confess I seriously considered not coming back, the forum upgrade and now this, it isn't the fact that problems happen, it's the way that it is handled....


----------



## Zexious

^I confess I considered this as well...


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I think we can all confess to the same thing, @Golden Horse. :icon_rolleyes:

I confess that as I sit here munching on chewy Sweet Tarts at 9:45am, I am seriously rethinking my lifestyle choices. I need to get more active. My husband and I got up from dinner at a local Italian place yesterday and we both were moving like 80-year-olds, just from having sat for forty-five minutes.


----------



## Rain Shadow

Golden Horse said:


> Just got back in, I confess I seriously considered not coming back, the forum upgrade and now this, it isn't the fact that problems happen, it's the way that it is handled....


If I don't get my original account back and the other mentioned forum works out, I'll probably stay over there. 

I will admit one member of the forum did tick me off a bit, I posted two shots of my new saddle on Kenzie, and mentioned my balance issues, which I know are a me thing and from those shots, both side views the member said my saddle was an awful fit for Kenz.:icon_rolleyes:

The one thing I really love about this forum is you guys know me. You know my screwy ankle that gives me a lot of trouble riding. And you know I'm in the middle of no where and doing my best. And you don't assume to much.


----------



## Golden Horse

Rain Shadow1 said:


> If I don't get my original account back and the other mentioned forum works out, I'll probably stay over there.
> 
> I will admit one member of the forum did tick me off a bit,


:rofl: There are a few over there who are very opinionated, sometimes you just have to ignore the unhelpful ones

Save​


----------



## Avna

Golden Horse said:


> :rofl: There are a few over there who are very opinionated, sometimes you just have to ignore the unhelpful ones
> 
> Save​


I only lurk there, I don't post. Too prickly. This is a much friendlier bunch with a wider experience over disciplines, in my opinion.


----------



## Kyleen Drake

I posted a video about a girl wringing her cats neck. It was horrible but it fit the animal abuse topic we were discussing. So I figured I was locked out off of here because of that. Someone reported me for it. Oh well, my bad. Sorry! >.< Took some doing to get back on. All is back to normal..

Good luck with your exams..

Rest of you welcome back.


----------



## Rain Shadow

Golden Horse said:


> :rofl: There are a few over there who are very opinionated, sometimes you just have to ignore the unhelpful ones
> 
> Save​


See I'll end up getting banned because I really had to bite my tongue. 

"Oh you can tell that from a side shot? with a thick pad on? Oh and with a rider? You must be so talented, you must fit the Olympic horses with that miraculous ability."


----------



## Mulefeather

I had to give the advice to someone on another site that you have to really avoid sites where nit-picking is a thing. It gets so out of hand so quickly and it is just so poisonous to the forum community, all the good people you want to keep wind up leaving for greener pastures and the crappy ones (the ones who love that sort of environment) stay and scare off any potential new posters with their crummy attitudes.


----------



## Kyleen Drake

I have only seen one post that kinda irked me. But not been here that long. Most everyone I've met so far have been really nice. I've enjoyed learning here so far.


----------



## Rain Shadow

Now I'm sad Anton Yelchin who plays Chekov in the Star Trek reboots was found dead this morning. His car apparently rolled backwards and crushed him between the car and a mailbox. 

He was only 27.

I was a huge Star Trek nerd as a kid and I adored him in the role in the reboots.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Rain Shadow said:


> Now I'm sad Anton Yelchin who plays Chekov in the Star Trek reboots was found dead this morning. His car apparently rolled backwards and crushed him between the car and a mailbox.
> 
> He was only 27.
> 
> I was a huge Star Trek nerd as a kid and I adored him in the role in the reboots.


This makes me very sad!! :sad:

I saw it on FB, but didn't read the article. I knew he looked familiar, but couldn't place him. Now I know.


----------



## Kyleen Drake

I feel bad for his kids. Today's father's day.. OUCH! That's gonna sting for a few years.


----------



## Rain Shadow

He didn't have any children. But for his own father? Ouch


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

Kyleen Drake said:


> I posted a video about a girl wringing her cats neck. It was horrible but it fit the animal abuse topic we were discussing. So I figured I was locked out off of here because of that. Someone reported me for it. Oh well, my bad. Sorry! >.< Took some doing to get back on. All is back to normal..
> 
> Good luck with your exams..
> 
> Rest of you welcome back.


I do think the two incidents were unrelated Kyleen. Just bad timing!! You would get fair warning if you were being banned for any reason. Tho I must admit I searched my brain to see if I had offended anyone!!! :rofl:


----------



## Kyleen Drake

ShirtHotTeez said:


> I do think the two incidents were unrelated Kyleen. Just bad timing!! You would get fair warning if you were being banned for any reason. Tho I must admit I searched my brain to see if I had offended anyone!!! :rofl:



It was uncanny timing is all. Only a few seconds after I had read the report did I get kicked out and couldn't get back on. lol I figured it out, but man.. lol

I posted a video of horses doing it on the 40s thread too, wanted to ask a foaling question. I won't do that again either. lol


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I confess that I'm dreading dinner at my parents' house. We're not exactly on speaking terms right now.


----------



## Golden Horse

Kyleen Drake said:


> I posted a video of horses doing it on the 40s thread too, wanted to ask a foaling question. I won't do that again either. lol


Why on earth would you do that? We all know how foals are made:wink:

I confess have a headache, don't often get them but this is a bit of a bear....took some tablets now feel nauseous...............YUK


----------



## Kyleen Drake

Golden Horse said:


> Why on earth would you do that? We all know how foals are made:wink:
> 
> I confess have a headache, don't often get them but this is a bit of a bear....took some tablets now feel nauseous...............YUK



One of the books I am reading is about foaling issues. So as a learning experience, I went on YouTube and was watching a ton of them. And using the book to determine what videos were pretty much normal, and what ones looked like they had complications.. I posted a video that I felt was taking a bit too long and asked the group if they felt it was taking too long too.. Doh.. lol


----------



## Rain Shadow

Pretty sure that's considered the opposite of a problem in human men.


----------



## Golden Horse

Rain Shadow said:


> Pretty sure that's considered the opposite of a problem in human men.


:rofl::rofl: Depends on the day!


----------



## Golden Horse

double postSave​


----------



## Rain Shadow

Ugh so frustrated. I was working Kenzie english today and I asked her for the canter. She goes into it and I felt like I was sliding off onto her butt. I grabbed mane, she slowed herself down and we kept working on it. Kenzie is a saint at times and she was trying so hard, but we were both getting pretty frustrated. I finally managed four or five decent strides and I switched her to a western saddle and did fine. 

I've always had a good seat riding western. I just don't get why this is such a struggle for me.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I confess that exam wasn't as bad as I thought it would be...


What's the other site ?


----------



## Rain Shadow

Rainaisabelle said:


> I confess that exam wasn't as bad as I thought it would be...
> 
> 
> What's the other site ?


YAY!

The other forum some of us fled to? I'll PM you


----------



## Golden Horse

Rain Shadow said:


> Ugh so frustrated. I was working Kenzie english today and I asked her for the canter. She goes into it and I felt like I was sliding off onto her butt. I grabbed mane, she slowed herself down and we kept working on it. Kenzie is a saint at times and she was trying so hard, but we were both getting pretty frustrated. I finally managed four or five decent strides and I switched her to a western saddle and did fine.
> 
> I've always had a good seat riding western. I just don't get why this is such a struggle for me.


Lol, mine was opposite, I could walk and jog when I first went Western but couldn't lope in that big saddle


----------



## Avna

Rain Shadow said:


> Ugh so frustrated. I was working Kenzie english today and I asked her for the canter. She goes into it and I felt like I was sliding off onto her butt. I grabbed mane, she slowed herself down and we kept working on it. Kenzie is a saint at times and she was trying so hard, but we were both getting pretty frustrated. I finally managed four or five decent strides and I switched her to a western saddle and did fine.
> 
> I've always had a good seat riding western. I just don't get why this is such a struggle for me.


My unsolicited advice is to try a different english saddle. Before I found my wonderful saddle I rode in a number that seemed designed to make me fall off.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

Rain Shadow said:


> YAY!
> 
> The other forum some of us fled to? I'll PM you


and me plz, but i won't abandon here


----------



## Rain Shadow

The saddle is a wee bit to small for me which I'm sure isn't helping but I've got the fun task of a hard to fit horse and a low budget. This saddle fits her really well, so I deal. I'm sure I'll figure it out. Eventually

I just feel like a newb again and its frustrating.


----------



## Change

See? I didn't even know there was another forum. You can PM me or not, but based on what you've all said, I doubt I'll visit. I am just so not into sniping. I like the folks here - even when a few get snippy, everyone else sort of shuts that down.
@Rain Shadow - it's good to see your normal logon again! 

And @Golden_Horse - great to see you back on. You were missed.

I confess, I haven't even logged onto my facebook account since finding this place. My family is ****ed that they now have to actually call or email to tell me things. Oh well. There's just too many memes and too few actually conversations over there... and way too much sniping about way to many subjects.


----------



## JCnGrace

I'm clueless about which other forum there is too! 

Back when our cowboy action shooting range was still open I visited a forum for that and they had the occasional glitches too so I guess I'm used to them enough that it doesn't really bother me. They eventually get the kinks worked out and I eventually figure out how to navigate an updated forum. At least we have the option of staying in the classic forum which I'm still using just because I can. LOL

I think I'd miss everyone of you if any of you left for greener pastures. I'm rather attached to this pasture.


----------



## Change

^^^Me, too!!!


----------



## FaolchuThePainted

I haven't been on Facebook in years and even when I did it get on it was only to play the games I don't even remember my password


----------



## JCnGrace

Yeah, I don't do Facebook. I figure I piddle enough time away on the computer between this forum and some games I play that I certainly don't need to add something else to the mix.


----------



## FaolchuThePainted

This is kinda random and off topic but it was weird and I wanted to tell someone Me and my dog licorice and my friend were out walking today and these two drunk guys and their kids drove past us in a jeep pointing at us while they did it then turned around and pulled over and said i had a nice dog started asking what breed licorice was and at one point said something about giving her to them or them adopting her or something then started asking how old me and my friend were and what our names were and after talking to us mostly my friend for a few minutes they stopped and drove off I don't really know why but this kind of stuff really isn't that unusual for me


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

@Faolchu thats kind of freaky, I hope you have a couple of aces up your sleeve if things get a bit dodgy. ie mace, pin(diaper pins have safety close), nail!!


----------



## FaolchuThePainted

I took karate for a few years they called me ferret girl because of the way I would squirm out of holds I wouldve gotten my black belt if I had had actually went on the days they were testing so I only got like two belts away from it before I quit I'm a pretty small person but I'm fairly good at fighting plus licorice may be old and small but she still has her canines and if they had tried anything she would bite the crap out of their legs like the killer rabbit of caerbannog


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I confess that DH and I very nearly called in to work today. Now I'm regretting my decision not to call in. Shoot me now, please?


----------



## JCnGrace

Sorry Drafty no will do, you gotta tough it out!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

It's technically my manager day. I was here at 5:30am (it's now 8:05am) because DH's friend he usually gets a ride to work with has a court date today, so DH had to drive to work and be there by 6:30am (it's a good 45 minute drive). I was expecting my regularly-scheduled front desk person to be here so I could get stuff done before the owner gets here and eats up my entire day. Yeah, she was supposed to be here at 7am. No call, no text, no nothing. Hasn't even answered the text I sent her. I don't have anyone else I can call in. So, I'm having to run the desk, run breakfast, AND try to get my own work done...all before my owner gets here (no idea when that'll be). Oh, and my newest housekeeper who has been here for all of FOUR DAYS is already complaining about having to clean rooms and all but begging me to just let her do laundry today instead of clean rooms. Sorry, sweetheart. That's not how this works.


----------



## karliejaye

I confess it's only 10 AM and I am already starving. Haven't been able to focus on anything cause I've been thinking about lunch since 8:30.


----------



## Avna

FaolchuThePainted said:


> I took karate for a few years they called me ferret girl because of the way I would squirm out of holds I wouldve gotten my black belt if I had had actually went on the days they were testing so I only got like two belts away from it before I quit I'm a pretty small person but I'm fairly good at fighting plus licorice may be old and small but she still has her canines and if they had tried anything she would bite the crap out of their legs like the killer rabbit of caerbannog


You are naive. Two men can easily overpower a couple of girls and a small old dog. One man with a gun can do so effortlessly, no matter how good at karate you might be. What you need to remember to do is to back away. Back away fast. You want distance between you and strange men in a car. Believe me. Don't talk to them, you don't need to be nice, you need to be safe, and for that you need distance. Don't turn your back unless it looks like you'll have to run. I'm dead serious. 

The reason this 'happens a lot' to you is that with your demeanor, youth, looks, and friendliness, you are a screaming neon sign for pick up attempts. Eventually -- maybe tomorrow -- you'll run into someone who will take it farther than a mere attempt. Please don't let that happen. 

If you want to walk on lonely roads, take a much larger, more athletic, unfriendly dog with you. Like a pit bull, or a german shepherd.


----------



## Mulefeather

Drafty- How do you apply to be a housekeeper and NOT know that you have to clean rooms every day?! You must have the patience of a saint, because I'd have thrown someone out of a 2nd story window by now if I worked your job. 

I'm healing up OK - the mouth laceration has closed on it's own and the swelling is going down. I confess that I took full advantage of needing soft foods to eat as much ice cream as I could ;-)


----------



## Mulefeather

Avna said:


> You are naive. Two men can easily overpower a couple of girls and a small old dog. One man with a gun can do so effortlessly, no matter how good at karate you might be. What you need to remember to do is to back away. Back away fast. You want distance between you and strange men in a car. Believe me. Don't talk to them, you don't need to be nice, you need to be safe, and for that you need distance. Don't turn your back unless it looks like you'll have to run. I'm dead serious.
> 
> The reason this 'happens a lot' to you is that with your demeanor, youth, looks, and friendliness, you are a screaming neon sign for pick up attempts. Eventually -- maybe tomorrow -- you'll run into someone who will take it farther than a mere attempt. Please don't let that happen.
> 
> If you want to walk on lonely roads, take a much larger, more athletic, unfriendly dog with you. Like a pit bull, or a german shepherd.


I can't like this enough. If you took karate or any other martial art, you'd know the first thing they teach you is to AVOID getting into situations where you have to defend yourself. It's easy to say "Nobody is going to hurt me because X", but maturity is knowing your limitations as well as your strengths, and acting within them when it comes to your personal safety.

I hope you reported this incident to authorities, it may not result in charges, but these men may be doing this to young women in hopes of getting someone alone or isolating them, or getting them to get in the car with them. It happens every day.


----------



## weeedlady

I confess. Facebook is no fun today. I live in Akron Ohio. Most of my friends are Cavs fans. They just won the Championship I guess. You probably already know that, but I do not care. 
Nothing on my facebook today but Cavs, Cavs, Cavs. 
I will be hanging out on the HorseForum all day today.

_M_


----------



## Zexious

^C'mon now, it was a great game 

I confess my caloric intake today (already) is through the roof. Ugh. I hate that going out to eat or out drinking is the typical thing for twenty-somethings to do when they get together x.x


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Avna said:


> FaolchuThePainted said:
> 
> 
> 
> I took karate for a few years they called me ferret girl because of the way I would squirm out of holds I wouldve gotten my black belt if I had had actually went on the days they were testing so I only got like two belts away from it before I quit I'm a pretty small person but I'm fairly good at fighting plus licorice may be old and small but she still has her canines and if they had tried anything she would bite the crap out of their legs like the killer rabbit of caerbannog
> 
> 
> 
> You are naive. Two men can easily overpower a couple of girls and a small old dog. One man with a gun can do so effortlessly, no matter how good at karate you might be. What you need to remember to do is to back away. Back away fast. You want distance between you and strange men in a car. Believe me. Don't talk to them, you don't need to be nice, you need to be safe, and for that you need distance. Don't turn your back unless it looks like you'll have to run. I'm dead serious.
> 
> The reason this 'happens a lot' to you is that with your demeanor, youth, looks, and friendliness, you are a screaming neon sign for pick up attempts. Eventually -- maybe tomorrow -- you'll run into someone who will take it farther than a mere attempt. Please don't let that happen.
> 
> If you want to walk on lonely roads, take a much larger, more athletic, unfriendly dog with you. Like a pit bull, or a german shepherd.
Click to expand...




Mulefeather said:


> Avna said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are naive. Two men can easily overpower a couple of girls and a small old dog. One man with a gun can do so effortlessly, no matter how good at karate you might be. What you need to remember to do is to back away. Back away fast. You want distance between you and strange men in a car. Believe me. Don't talk to them, you don't need to be nice, you need to be safe, and for that you need distance. Don't turn your back unless it looks like you'll have to run. I'm dead serious.
> 
> The reason this 'happens a lot' to you is that with your demeanor, youth, looks, and friendliness, you are a screaming neon sign for pick up attempts. Eventually -- maybe tomorrow -- you'll run into someone who will take it farther than a mere attempt. Please don't let that happen.
> 
> If you want to walk on lonely roads, take a much larger, more athletic, unfriendly dog with you. Like a pit bull, or a german shepherd.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't like this enough. If you took karate or any other martial art, you'd know the first thing they teach you is to AVOID getting into situations where you have to defend yourself. It's easy to say "Nobody is going to hurt me because X", but maturity is knowing your limitations as well as your strengths, and acting within them when it comes to your personal safety.
> 
> I hope you reported this incident to authorities, it may not result in charges, but these men may be doing this to young women in hopes of getting someone alone or isolating them, or getting them to get in the car with them. It happens every day.
Click to expand...


So many likes !!! 

Do not ever attempt to act tough in these situations it just antagonises them . Back away subtly make sure you know where they are. Fighting should be your last resort. Don't act friendly it's dangerous unless you know them then keep walking. If they begin to get agitated get as much distance between you and them as possible. 


When I worked in the mental health unit at the hospital I was told never to go into a room with a patient unless another nurse was with me! Always have an escape route and always make sure someone knows where you are.



I confess I have finished 2 of my 3 exams and I feel awesome !


----------



## Golden Horse

Rainaisabelle said:


> I confess I have finished 2 of my 3 exams and I feel awesome


Yeah go you....

Had to wash my BOT brace and let it dry, now my knee is screaming at me, might just have to buy another one.


----------



## Zexious

I confess this apple tastes strange ;-;


----------



## JCnGrace

I have a bunch of confessions tonight.

First and foremost I'm worried about a friend. She got put in the hospital today.

The grandson called with the awesome news that he made his high school's varsity football team as a freshman. YAY Justin! He's being a little cocky about it though. I hope it's because he just learned the news today and once he gets a bit more used to the idea his ego will settle down. If not granny may have to give him a little talking to.

Always good to see the stepson when he returns from FL for the summer (full time rv-er) but it drives me crazy when he connects his wireless doohinky to our satellite connection because it totally screws up my internet connection. It's like it bleeds off all the power and I constantly get the message that "This page cannot be displayed" and I have to hit the refresh over and over again.


----------



## Kyleen Drake

I've had a few apples lately too that tasted like cardboard. It was wired. I couldn't even finish them. It's like the farmer wasn't giving his trees any nutrients so they lacked all flavor. Kinda gross..


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Golden Horse said:


> Rainaisabelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I confess I have finished 2 of my 3 exams and I feel awesome
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah go you....
> 
> Had to wash my BOT brace and let it dry, now my knee is screaming at me, might just have to buy another one.
Click to expand...

That sucks :/ I feel awesome probably because I got to have a nap...


----------



## Mulefeather

GH, I'm seriously thinking about getting Boyfriend a BOT back brace/blanket or somesuch for Christmas. He's got terrible lower back pain, mostly because his one hip is higher than the other. I keep telling him he needs to go to a doctor or chiro, but apparently he's satisfied with the services of a former massage therapist girlfriend (IE me)


----------



## TuyaGirl

Sooooo... After all the incidents with the password I'm back. Took me 3 times of requests and non-matching passwords to get back here.


I've been trying to catch up, but still feel lost 

And it all hapenned when I needed the forum so much!! First had an awfull hand walking with my mare to check how she was outside again after a whole year of rest. My friend went mounted and I saddled her and followed. It was my friend's first ride since his mare foaled, a year passed as well, and when we passed by a filly in a property, she came to the fence to say hi to us. Lady, my friend's mare, didn't care at all, but Tuya... looked like she saw a devil comming straight out of hell! All big, snorting, and impossible to control, almost threw me into a ditch. Oh well... Time will help us, but I can't stop thinking what would have hapenned if I was actually riding her... Got sad and frustrated.
Next day a mare at the farm where I board, a rescue, very hard to handle animal, got seriously hurt (puncture wound in her front shoulder) in a fence trying to escape from the dominant mare of the herd. Vet eventually came, but BO was not thinking about it at first and I needed the health section to post pictures and ask for help...


Hope it does not happen soon again. All of this


----------



## Golden Horse

TuyaGirl said:


> First had an awfull hand walking with my mare to check how she was outside again after a whole year of rest. My friend went mounted and I saddled her and followed. It was my friend's first ride since his mare foaled, a year passed as well, and when we passed by a filly in a property, she came to the fence to say hi to us. Lady, my friend's mare, didn't care at all, but Tuya... looked like she saw a devil comming straight out of hell! All big, snorting, and impossible to control, almost threw me into a ditch. Oh well... Time will help us, but I can't stop thinking what would have hapenned if I was actually riding her...


Just one of the reasons hand walking is good for rehab, it starts getting the body fit again, but also it is getting the mind back to a good place.....lots of walking, and maybe leading her from another horse until she is ready to ride again.


----------



## TuyaGirl

Golden Horse said:


> Just one of the reasons hand walking is good for rehab, it starts getting the body fit again, but also it is getting the mind back to a good place.....lots of walking, and maybe leading her from another horse until she is ready to ride again.


Tuya is physically ready to be ridden again, is just her mind that is not, I guess. She was so not like that, and it is not hard to shake my confidence, even from the ground... I know I must work with her and be consistent, that will bring her back to me, but I tend to overthink things and that makes everything worse. Anyway in the end I think it was a good thing to take her to the trail like that first, fearful as I am, in such conditions we would have done nothing but to feed of each other's fear.
I guess I will stick to the hand walking outside, following a friend's horse, until she calms down. In the arena she is the same "is it over now?" girl.

Thanks for the reassurance, **** I missed the forum


----------



## watcher

I have to confess that since moving from Colorado to Indiana, I'm having a very hard time staying happy and positive. It's such a hard adjustment and I have no friends. I moved into this state never having been here before and its a bit hard keeping my head above water. My horse is helping immensely. I'm so glad I rescued him. But I don't have a saddle yet so its only been bareback and I took a nasty fall the other week. I just wish I had my friends back home and the Colorado lifestyle (all the mountain hikes, every day at the lake in my kayak, (better beer). I'm learning to like it here but I am so homesick and sad and no one really gets it. It's just hard and sad. Here's to hoping it gets better.


----------



## Golden Horse

watcher said:


> I'm learning to like it here but I am so homesick and sad and no one really gets it. It's just hard and sad. Here's to hoping it gets better.


It honestly gets better when you stop comparing what you have to what you had...It is always hard settling into a new place, but your mind has to move forward and look forward. It is kind of a grieving process, you have had a loss of familiar things, so have one last cry over what was, then set your face forward and start looking for the good in where you are, and there will be a lot of it.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I am sure in time you will find your people  watcher


----------



## Golden Horse

I confess, it is my own fault, I DID say it, but really?

We are painting the freezer room, a stuck on the back porch that really should be pulled down, but we have a new upright freezer, thrown out the smelly old, was here when we moved in 10 years ago chest freezer, and I want to get the new one out of my kitchen.

Threw everything out of the old place, and took up 4 layers of lino, that covered the two layers of floor boards...and decided that I would use up a tin of white paint to freshen up the now off white walls. I brushed them all down, then had a chat with Hubby "This place just isn't worth spending a lot of money and time on, I'm not going to fill in the dents and dings, I'll just wipe it down and paint, but need to wash whatever that red stuff that is splashed up the wall over there FIRST.

Come home from riding to find that he has painted for me, how nice, but didn't wash the walls down first:icon_rolleyes: I'm now on my 4th coat on the splashed wall, and the red stain, now a pretty pink is still bleeding up through......Darn it, I'm going to put the bin in front of it and call it good!


----------



## sarahfromsc

Golden Horse said:


> I confess, it is my own fault, I DID say it, but really?
> 
> We are painting the freezer room, a stuck on the back porch that really should be pulled down, but we have a new upright freezer, thrown out the smelly old, was here when we moved in 10 years ago chest freezer, and I want to get the new one out of my kitchen.
> 
> Threw everything out of the old place, and took up 4 layers of lino, that covered the two layers of floor boards...and decided that I would use up a tin of white paint to freshen up the now off white walls. I brushed them all down, then had a chat with Hubby "This place just isn't worth spending a lot of money and time on, I'm not going to fill in the dents and dings, I'll just wipe it down and paint, but need to wash whatever that red stuff that is splashed up the wall over there FIRST.
> 
> Come home from riding to find that he has painted for me, how nice, but didn't wash the walls down first:icon_rolleyes: I'm now on my 4th coat on the splashed wall, and the red stain, now a pretty pink is still bleeding up through......Darn it, I'm going to put the bin in front of it and call it good!


Have you tried the stain blocking primer?


----------



## karliejaye

I confess I just had a 2 1/2 hour teleconference/webinar and I darn near took a 2 1/2 hour nap through it. Time to wake up!


----------



## Golden Horse

sarahfromsc said:


> Have you tried the stain blocking primer?



I'm going for "too late now" It is what it is, the kitchen I would be more worried, but the freezer room.....going to ignore it I think......I'll see what it dries like this time.......

The best bit is it is behind the door, so not a place I have to look at that often. The pain/joy of this house, is that it is a very old farmer built house. Now some farmer builds are wonderful, but this family were evidently talented at farming, not building, and were a bunch of Hobbits. 

We are not intending retiring at this house, and everytime we look at doing something there is the thought that we are more than likely the last people who will live here. The land will be bought by a larger farmer in the area to build up his land base, and the house and the yard will be left to die. or bulldozed straight away. I don't think there is any economic justification in doing anything more than "putting lipstick on the pig" to make it more pleasant to live with for a while....


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

watcher said:


> I have to confess that since moving from Colorado to Indiana, I'm having a very hard time staying happy and positive. It's such a hard adjustment and I have no friends. I moved into this state never having been here before and its a bit hard keeping my head above water. My horse is helping immensely. I'm so glad I rescued him. But I don't have a saddle yet so its only been bareback and I took a nasty fall the other week. I just wish I had my friends back home and the Colorado lifestyle (all the mountain hikes, every day at the lake in my kayak, (better beer). I'm learning to like it here but I am so homesick and sad and no one really gets it. It's just hard and sad. Here's to hoping it gets better.


Heya Watcher. Homesickness is harder and much more real than people who have never felt it can realize.

I have no idea of your situation, whether you moved on your own or with a partner/family. Obviously it would be a bit easier if you are not on your own, but even with close family there is a huge hole in your life.

Doing 'partner' things or 'family' things helps fill in some gaps. Even if finances are restricting there are parks, picnics, window shopping (check out the area - I hate window shopping!!)

If you are on your own you need to do similar things but it is even more important to try and mingle with small groups of people. Just interacting to start with, the friendships will work themselves out. A good place to start for you would be riding with others, are you at a barn with a few boarders? If they are doing a trek, ask if you can tag along. If they haven't approached you already it may be up to you to make the first move. I always found exploring my surrounds and talking to people helped. It does take time to feel 'normal' but it does get easier.

The hardest thing is the people you have left behind. Now there is facebook or skype to help bridge the gap, even though it is not the same as being there, back in my day we had to wait weeks for letters, or expensive phone calls.

The other thing to remember is that at any time, you can go home. Even it if can't happen straight away, it is always an option. Sometimes that thought is enough to keep you going. I hope it gets easier for you soon.

:hug:


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I confess I let depression and exhaustion win and did not ride my horse today.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Skyseternalangel said:


> I confess I let depression and exhaustion win and did not ride my horse today.


Aw Sky  If you need to talk I am here for you


----------



## Kyleen Drake

@watcher- sorry your homesick. I know that feeling much too well. I'm one of those weird people that I get attached to locations. I like things that are familiar. And I really like having 'roots' that goes back for many generations.. 

Hubby's home from his court case, the defendant one this one. No more jury duty for hubby. I get to keep him home tomorrow. I wonder if I can sneak out for a lesson.. >
I'm feeling a bit like a caged rat, home for the last two weeks with these kids. I could stand to get out for a bit. Riding places are not usually busy on Tuesdays either.. 
As for you sad people up in here, come ride wif me! I could use a friend or two.


----------



## Golden Horse

I confess I'm to old for this sh1t...

I went for a lesson today, and having watched a program about weight loss on fitness the other day, and how a personal coach pushes you further than you would on your own, this lesson and the last I have not asked to break or slow down. As a result I am pushing through body tiredness, and will get fitter in time, having just driven home and sat and eaten supper though I'm wondering how I'm going to get up and go for a shower...

Oh well what doesn't kill you makes you stronger, seems that it lowers your blood pressure anyway..now I'm going to ruin it all by staggering to the shower, then coming back and having a beer.


----------



## Kyleen Drake

Golden Horse said:


> ..now I'm going to ruin it all by staggering to the shower, then coming back and having a beer.


LOL! My vice is sweet ice tea. Near impossible for me to give up. I managed to narrow it down to only one glass a day instead of 14.. Water instead mostly.. Still hard. Hope you get some relax time in Golden!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Rainaisabelle said:


> Aw Sky  If you need to talk I am here for you


Thanks, doll


----------



## Change

I confess I missed all of you terribly yesterday because my internet is down! 

*Watcher *- I moved here to N. Alabama not knowing anyone or having ever been here because of a job offer. That was 10 years ago. I'll admit right now that I am not a people person - extreme introvert - and still, after all this time, haven't really developed any friendships that would be hard to leave, but my Son has. 

My Son is a very extroverted person and loves meeting new people and mingling. He's also disabled and can't get out and do much without exhausting himself. I can't take him away from that friend base he's developed here. We've talked about moving closer to family (Florida, Texas, or Arizona) but we both know it would be difficult. So we stay. I have my horses and dogs - he has the dogs and his friends. It works most of the time.

All that said, I don't really have a 'home' base to miss. We moved around a lot when I was young, and then I spent years in the Air Force moving around every few years. My family is scattered all over the country. If it weren't for my Son's health, I'd probably liquidate everything I own, buy a nice LQ horse trailer, and travel between family members until I'm too old to drive/ride. Family is the only home base I have - so I'm home if I have a little family with me. Right now, home is where my Son is.


----------



## Mulefeather

Watcher - I live about 2 hours from my family here in PA. I came up here to go to school, and met my (now ex) husband and just...never left. I often wondered about going back to MD, being closer to the family, but I know it would be difficult to leave this life I've built for myself. 

I'm also an introvert, but sometimes you have to challenge yourself and get out there to meet new folks. One of my things is that I don't like just randomly walking up to people and talking - I have to have a purpose. Volunteering is a REALLY good way to fill up some free time and meet people, and you get to feel good that you're helping an organization by donating time and work.

And...I FINALLY HEARD BACK ON THE HOUSE!! They gave us some changes to the contract, which I was expecting, but now I actually have a close date in sight  So it looks like if all goes according to plan, I will be moving at the end of August. Which is great, because I'm so tired of me and the guinea pigs living in one room with all my stuff. 

I need to start making a list of the kitchen stuff I'm taking with me, and what I'm leaving behind. Some of it's just stuff that's been so screwed up by my roommate and his girlfriend/friends that I may as well just leave it behind and get new stuff.


----------



## Kyleen Drake

My sons have autism, Change. And they're the same way. They've never met a stranger, no matter how many times I warn them to have some caution. But with them, I never worry about them making friends. They make new friends where ever we go. I take them to the park, there's kids there. Take them to the in-door play place at McDonalds, same thing. Each year they make new friends at school. I take them with me to my riding lessons, there's always other special needs kids there too and parents that understand. I don't worry about that too much. At their age friends never stay around anyway. Life changes so fast, people always come and go. Like yourself, my husband and I are their one constant. We'll always be around. Even if others move on..


----------



## JCnGrace

@watcher, I've tried to reply to you a bunch of times but my post won't go through so I'm making this one short in hopes that it will. Welcome to Indiana, I'd be homesick if I moved to Colorado so I certainly understand.


----------



## JCnGrace

Hey it went through! Maybe the secret is not quoting a post or pasting links. LOL

Anyway, watcher, I tried to give you a link to our state parks but you can do a search. They have the things you miss (no mountains but it gets pretty hilly in the southern part of the state) plus HORSE TRAILS!


----------



## Zexious

@watcher -- I'm sure you'll find things that make you happy in Indiana. It'll likely just take a little time to adjust to everything.
Do you have any hobbies that you're particularly fond of? That's a great way to make friends in a new place.

I confess I can't out of Colorado soon enough Dx!
The exact opposite haha.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I confess I am feeling more myself today. 

I confess that yesterday I had the very difficult decision of whether or not to buy a pizza. Now, you may be chuckling... but it paralyzed me. I went back and fourth about it for hours, even bugging my dear friend Alicia (evilamc) for her opinion. 

I confess lately I feel paralyzed about a lot of things and it's making it difficult to live happily.


----------



## Mulefeather

I confess I'm so torn on what to do first with house stuff. I'm not spending any more money that I don't absolutely have to right now - which means if it's not food for me or the animals, gas, a bill, or a total necessity, I'm not buying it. So I'm doing the free thing and making lists  

And also trying not to plan the house warming party before I even get the keys


----------



## karliejaye

Mulefeather said:


> I confess I'm so torn on what to do first with house stuff. I'm not spending any more money that I don't absolutely have to right now - which means if it's not food for me or the animals, gas, a bill, or a total necessity, I'm not buying it. So I'm doing the free thing and making lists
> 
> And also trying not to plan the house warming party before I even get the keys




Does this mean things are progressing favorably on the short sale!?


----------



## Mulefeather

karliejaye said:


> Does this mean things are progressing favorably on the short sale!?


Indeed they are!  I'm just waiting for the last big thumbs-up from the seller's lender, but that should be soon, since they sent us the changes they needed for them to approve it on Monday- but there's a closing date and an end in sight at least. They've taken all the listings for it down or put it as "pending" on all the sites too. As soon as I get that approval, I get to go put money in escrow


----------



## watcher

ShirtHotTeez said:


> Heya Watcher. Homesickness is harder and much more real than people who have never felt it can realize.
> 
> I have no idea of your situation, whether you moved on your own or with a partner/family. Obviously it would be a bit easier if you are not on your own, but even with close family there is a huge hole in your life.
> 
> Doing 'partner' things or 'family' things helps fill in some gaps. Even if finances are restricting there are parks, picnics, window shopping (check out the area - I hate window shopping!!)
> 
> If you are on your own you need to do similar things but it is even more important to try and mingle with small groups of people. Just interacting to start with, the friendships will work themselves out. A good place to start for you would be riding with others, are you at a barn with a few boarders? If they are doing a trek, ask if you can tag along. If they haven't approached you already it may be up to you to make the first move. I always found exploring my surrounds and talking to people helped. It does take time to feel 'normal' but it does get easier.
> 
> The hardest thing is the people you have left behind. Now there is facebook or skype to help bridge the gap, even though it is not the same as being there, back in my day we had to wait weeks for letters, or expensive phone calls.
> 
> The other thing to remember is that at any time, you can go home. Even it if can't happen straight away, it is always an option. Sometimes that thought is enough to keep you going. I hope it gets easier for you soon.
> 
> :hug:


I moved here completely alone, I know absolutely no body, the closest family I have is in Lawrence KS which is about 8 hours away. My barn has a few boarders but I'm the only one who rides their horse there, how insane is that? He isn't confident enough to try trails yet but I'm hoping by next year I can make friends with someone who has a trailer and go explore more, but right now I'm just riding him in the pasture. 

I think thats what's making it just so hard, I'm just completely alone and my family doesn't really have an interest in visiting, both my parents are disabled so it would be rather hard. I am trying to meet people though. 



JCnGrace said:


> @watcher, I've tried to reply to you a bunch of times but my post won't go through so I'm making this one short in hopes that it will. Welcome to Indiana, I'd be homesick if I moved to Colorado so I certainly understand.


It's just a hard adjustment, I work with people who are all 20+ years older, I live in a town where its all for young families, I literally haven't been out with someone my age, or out in general in three months. I love my job but its just difficult. Thanks for the welcome, I'm sure I'll settle in eventually but it'll take more than a few months I'm sure. 



Zexious said:


> @watcher -- I'm sure you'll find things that make you happy in Indiana. It'll likely just take a little time to adjust to everything.
> Do you have any hobbies that you're particularly fond of? That's a great way to make friends in a new place.
> 
> I confess I can't out of Colorado soon enough Dx!
> The exact opposite haha.


Ha! I had to get out because everyone is moving there and I couldn't get a job in my field, so I'm treating this like a higher education couple of years, learn more, do better, earn more, then come back. It'll always be home. I got my horse here so I'm very, very fortunate to have him, he's made everything SO much better. 

Thanks for the kind words. I needed them.


----------



## Zexious

^Same here!
The massive influx of people has changed the demographic so much... it's just not like it used to be, when I moved here almost two decades ago ): It's just not somewhere I want to be anymore.
That, and my house has almost doubled in value. So I'm out as soon as I can get all my ducks in a row!


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

@watcher. more :hug: :hug:

see if there are other barns around that might have more chance of socialisation.


----------



## Golden Horse

Skyseternalangel said:


> I confess I am feeling more myself today.
> 
> I confess that yesterday I had the very difficult decision of whether or not to buy a pizza. Now, you may be chuckling... but it paralyzed me. I went back and fourth about it for hours, even bugging my dear friend Alicia (evilamc) for her opinion.
> 
> I confess lately I feel paralyzed about a lot of things and it's making it difficult to live happily.


Glad you're feeling a bit more like yourself, it is so hard when you don't!

I hear you on the agonizing choice thing, sometimes making the simplest of decisions is paralysing. Hang in there, keep fighting, hang on to the end of a rope and don;t let the darkness suck you in


----------



## Golden Horse

I confess:

Having read the update that we will get logged out AGAIN, and have to request a new password AGAIN....if it is as big a mess as last time, I really don't know if I can be bothered with it all.......


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Golden Horse said:


> I confess:
> 
> Having read the update that we will get logged out AGAIN, and have to request a new password AGAIN....if it is as big a mess as last time, I really don't know if I can be bothered with it all.......


What why ?


----------



## Golden Horse

Rainaisabelle said:


> What why ?



Read this....http://www.horseforum.com/horse-for...ord-security-update-711706/page2/#post9175498


----------



## horseluvr2524

I confess that I have a job interview tomorrow. Hoping and praying it goes well!

I also confess that Shan is doing much better :happydance:

Lastly, I confess that I ate alcohol infused fruit. Just a little though


----------



## horseluvr2524

I also confess that I found another HF argument thread. I so desperately wanted to post the following, but decided not to:
_
Walking through HF town-"Oh! Look at all the smoke!" Runs over and finds not a fire but a heated argument. "Oops, excuse me". Whistles and leaves room._

I am in a silly mood. I want to poke fun but at the same time, I know better! XD


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Golden Horse said:


> Rainaisabelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> What why ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read this....http://www.horseforum.com/horse-for...ord-security-update-711706/page2/#post9175498
Click to expand...

Oh for some reason my phone wouldn't let me open it :/ had to go on computer but I see what you mean now


----------



## JCnGrace

Well crap! I haven't memorized my last password yet. LOL


----------



## JCnGrace

I confess that the whole top of my dresser is piled with clothes and other paraphernalia, I'm not done adding to that pile, and there is no way it's all going to fit in my suitcase.

I'm only going away for 4, possibly 5 days. LOL


----------



## Golden Horse

LOL JC, If I was home this weekend, I would probably wear the same jeans all weekend, depending what we were doing a Polo shirt may last all weekend, but of course underwear would get changed.

I'm going down to the barn Friday evening, will come back Sunday evening, another show weekend, I will have two complete show outfits, probably at least two other complete changes or clothes, well possibly 3, underwear for 4 days, just in case........


----------



## Zexious

I confess I feel torn.

The tl;dr version of this story is that I had a falling out with my high school friends right after graduation. I have barely spoken to any of them in six years.
Two years ago one of them (one of the ones I was closest with) reached out to me after I had nearly died in my accident. She said she was sorry for how things ended, friended me on Facebook, and that was that.
I cleaned out my friend's list a few weeks ago. I only keep people on Facebook that I actively talk, hang out with, or care about. I deleted her without thinking twice; we still don't speak or hang out. Today she's texts me, calling me out on it...
Ugh. I hate social obligations.


----------



## Rain Shadow

When I get busted for deleting family members I detest I do the "Oops I accidentally deleted you. Let me fix that" excuse. Saves a lot of aggravation


----------



## JCnGrace

Golden Horse said:


> LOL JC, If I was home this weekend, I would probably wear the same jeans all weekend, depending what we were doing a Polo shirt may last all weekend, but of course underwear would get changed.
> 
> I'm going down to the barn Friday evening, will come back Sunday evening, another show weekend, I will have two complete show outfits, probably at least two other complete changes or clothes, well possibly 3, underwear for 4 days, just in case........


Now if I'm dressed to go somewhere and I don't sweat, spill food on myself (rare event) or otherwise attract dirt to me (also a rare event) I'll hang them back in the closet for another go. However, no way could I wear my barn clothes 2 days in a row in this kind of weather. When I get in from chores I can't even sit down for a few minutes because my clothes are soaking wet so off they come and into the shower I go. I think I'd go do chores nekkid vs putting on clothes that stink so bad I don't even want to pick them up off the bathroom floor.


----------



## Change

LOL, *JC*! I've been trying on various pairs of jeans trying to determine if there are 2 pair I'd be comfortable in for an entire day. And then I keep forgetting I'll actually have to wear a bra! OMG! Yuck! Here at home it's shorts and tanks and flip flops or bare feet. 

Oh dear. Are we planning anything that will require something nicer than jeans and a tank and flip flops?


----------



## Zexious

@Rain Shadow -- That would have been the smart way to go!
Unfortunately I said told her the truth. 
I'm waiting for a response. I feel guilty. Bleck Dx


----------



## JCnGrace

@Change, the dressiest thing I've got packed is a pair of light gray denim capris so I hope we're not planning anything too fancy. LOL Flip flops...is there any other kind of footwear? One pair I'm taking does have some turquoise bling on them though. I have to leave my beloved tank tops at home because they're all stained with either/and grassy horse drool, Furall ointment, or Blu-Kote. I've got t-shirts laid out (horse related of course) and a couple of nice tops.


----------



## Change

I still have a few tanks that have survived the horses - thus far. I may bring a pair of capris as well, full jeans is just to dang hot to walk around in! It'll be bad enough in my collar! I'm having just as much trouble packing as you are, and I'm only going overnight! Sheesh.

I have made the commitment, though, to only pack what will fit in a small overnight bag. That will help limit my selection!


----------



## JCnGrace

If only I could pack that light. LOL

My list of clothes that I have laid out so far =

1 pair of long jean
1 pair of jean shorts
1 pair of capris of unknown material with a stretchy waist for travel (too tight and I'll have to stop to pee every 15 minutes)
4 pairs of jean capris
9 tops
1 bathing suit that is several years old but never been worn although I always pack it LOL and a beach robe (I may throw that back in the drawer)
1 pair of PJs
undies (more than I need) & 2 bras
2 pairs of flip flops because it's not unlike me to trip over my own feet and rip out the strap that goes between my toes.

Hey at least we don't have to make room for socks since we're flip flop kinda gals. LOL

All this will have to be stuffed in a weekender size suitcase and overnight bag and we haven't gotten to the toiletries yet.

Then there will be the snack bag. I went to Sam's Club yesterday and bought a case of single serving size bags of assorted chips and one of cookies (I'll leave some home for hubby though). Sometimes when we're ready for a break we'll sit in the hotel room and play cards so you have to have snacks when playing cards. Right???


----------



## JCnGrace

Oh and I have a feeling that I'll end up having to put some of those things back in my closet/drawers once I try to fit it all in that suitcase.LOL


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

JCnGrace said:


> Well crap! I haven't memorized my last password yet. LOL


memorize? don't you have an excel file?


----------



## JCnGrace

My file is it written on a little scrap of paper and thrown in my desk drawer. LOL


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I confess tomorrow is my last exam... My worst subject and I am nervous as !


----------



## JCnGrace

Best of luck Rainaisabelle! I know sometimes I got better grades on my bad subjects because I had to put a little more effort into them than I did my easy breezy subjects.


----------



## Kyleen Drake

I confess I'm suffering from a bad migraine this morning. I've given the boys quiet activities that will keep them busy most the day. I don't care about my 'diet' don't care about house work and sure as heck don't care about any gardening or outside work.. it's going to be quiet time, indoors, hugging my prescription strength, doctor prescribed medication for headaches kind of day. . not moving, not hardly breathing.. thank goodness they don't happen that often...


----------



## JCnGrace

Feel better soon Kyleen!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Mulefeather said:


> Drafty- How do you apply to be a housekeeper and NOT know that you have to clean rooms every day?! You must have the patience of a saint, because I'd have thrown someone out of a 2nd story window by now if I worked your job.


Oh, it gets better. We go to inspect her rooms and they were absolutely atrocious. Poop splattered in toilets, beds with dirty sheets on them, sloppily-made beds, rooms not vacuumed. Then, she's complaining to guests about the amount of work she has to do, plus when I asked her to help me tear down breakfast because she claimed she didn't have anything to do and I was running ragged with the owner on his way up and my front desk person a no call/no show, she has the nerve to say "That's a lot of work" and proceed to do NOTHING of what I asked her to do. Yeah, she's not working here anymore.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I confess that I have a really odd headache. It's like an annoying tightness behind my eyes, then every once in a while, I'll get a few stabbing pains above my left eye, then it'll go back to the tightness.


----------



## Zexious

^Feel better and drink lots of water! </3

I confess that I got lost on my way to my emissions test this morning...


----------



## karliejaye

Zexious, I get lost all. the. time! It's so embarrassing, my dad used to joke I could get lost in a 10x10 room with no doors. 


I confess I just looked up the tracking number on a package I ordered and it's in my mailbox! Now I have zero motivation to be at work and want to go home and try it out (it's a sheepskin saddle seat cover for the aussie saddle). The weather is perfect for a ride, DH is out of town, I just wanna saddle up!


----------



## Rain Shadow

I confess I'm staring at my horses and wondering why I never believed it when people said the valuable horse is the one that's going to maim its self. Ty never maimed himself so I was lulled into a false sense of security. 

Misty the pasture puff. Not broke. Yes, she's IR but that's actually fairly easy to manage once you figure it out. She gets her hay in a slow feeder and just a ration balancer and she's good. Simple and actually not that expensive. 

Now we go to my riding horse, who I was going to be entering in our first LD come November...she's out of work for who knows how long while we figure out this skin thing. I'm half convinced Kenzie did this to get out of work.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I confess that I have a really odd headache. It's like an annoying tightness behind my eyes, then every once in a while, I'll get a few stabbing pains above my left eye, then it'll go back to the tightness.


Ever had migraine headaches? They can present a bit differently but its possible that is what you are having. Do you have a sort of sense of numbness? Try and treat it early, or it gets worse. If you get the nausea you will certainly need to sleep it off.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

ShirtHotTeez said:


> Ever had migraine headaches? They can present a bit differently but its possible that is what you are having. Do you have a sort of sense of numbness? Try and treat it early, or it gets worse. If you get the nausea you will certainly need to sleep it off.


I've had plenty of migraines. That's not what this is. No nausea, no light or noise sensitivity, just a tightness and then random stabbing pains.

Mysterious...kind of like the numbness combined with burning pain/discomfort on and around my left shoulder blade recently. Just odd.


----------



## horseluvr2524

I confess that I got the job! :happydance:

Drafty, I've got a weird pressure type thing in my brow. Its not painful, just weird...


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Congrats on the job!!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I confess I was in-the-middle of armed-police capturing a suspect on the way to the barn today. I cannot elaborate more but I was scared Lucas (douche dog was in the crate at home) would get hurt because I didn't know if suspect was armed.


----------



## Kyleen Drake

Barometric pressure is on the rise and fall. I tend to be a bit sensitive to it. Husband is too, he had a massive headache also. Congrats on the job!


----------



## horseluvr2524

It has been strange weather. That must be the reason. Sometimes I think its differences in lighting.

Yes, new job will be a lot of hours and hard work. The things we do for our horses XD Terrible riding weather anyway. But if I do want to ride, I will have to get up at 4am to get out and be back and then get ready for job. I imagine this will mean I will have to get drivers insurance since I can't see poor DH carting me around at those hours!


----------



## Golden Horse

It's 5:53 pm and I just had lunch, yes it has been one of those days


----------



## Mulefeather

I think the barometric pressure is really messing with people the past few days. The Cat-Who-Is-Not-Mine-But-Acts-Like-It is being SUPER jumpy today. Any little movement and he's jumping like he's been shocked. 

My face is healing from it's sudden meeting with the Bathtub. And I've broken the news to my roommate about the house purchase, it seems to have cleared some of the tension in the house. He wants to put his girlfriend on our lease so I'm paying 1/3 rent instead of half. I'm considering it, since she's pretty much darn near living here as it is


----------



## stargirl90

I confess that I am really not feeling like working today. Hate feeling stupid and just want to go back to bed.


----------



## Change

I confess I am totally exhausted after almost 48 hours of no sleep... and I'm afraid I still won't be able to sleep. I hate it when this happens.

*JC *- One pair long jeans; 2 pair jean capris; between 2-4 tank-tops/shirts; bras; panties; shorts and raggedy tank that are now PJs; swim suit/cover up. Bathroom stuff and meds. If we don't do cards and snacks in the room, there's always the possibility of just relaxing in the hot tub.

Oh - and maybe I should pack a 2nd pair of flops, too.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Skyseternalangel said:


> I confess I was in-the-middle of armed-police capturing a suspect on the way to the barn today. I cannot elaborate more but I was scared Lucas (douche dog was in the crate at home) would get hurt because I didn't know if suspect was armed.


Dear lord hope you're okay !



I confess my last exam wasn't that bad


----------



## Zexious

@Skyseternalangel -- So scary!
I hope everything was acceptable!

I confess I had yet another disappointing meal out today Dx


----------



## JCnGrace

Drafty since you also have pain in your neck & shoulder it sound like you have a tensions headache. Don't be surprised of your eyelid starts twitching too.


----------



## JCnGrace

See Rainaisabelle all that stress for nothing. Good job on being prepared enough that it made the test "not that bad"!


----------



## JCnGrace

I will be soooo glad when I can quote posts again!

Change, believe it or not, I got all those clothes crammed into my suitcase. I may look like a wrinkled mess but oh well. LOL Hot tub sounds wonderful, do you know if the motel has one? Actually, a cool pool may be better, it's supposed to be in the mid 90's with the heat index well over 100 up here in my part of the world this weekend so it may be a few degrees hotter down there.


----------



## JCnGrace

Where did you eat Zexious? Heck I can enjoy just about any meal as long as I don't have to cook it, even McDonalds. LOL Hubby grilled burgers tonight and we had corn on the cob and baked beans to go with them. Some red grapes for dessert. All of it tasted pretty good.


----------



## JCnGrace

That was supposed to be a tension headache not tensions, I noticed my typo too late. However, since you have multiple things causing tension in your life right now Drafty maybe the "s" on the end is fitting. LOL


----------



## Golden Horse

I confess I'm spoiled...my son had to go to the city, I asked him to call in at the tack store to see of my replacement concho had come in...the one I've been waiting 6 weeks for.









Turns out that one has been discontinued, which is why it never turned up, but they did order a small selection of them to see if they sell. I told John just to buy me the cheap pair of silver (ish) ones, but he come home with these









A pair of beautiful turquoise and clear Swarovski Crystal conchos....they are lovely.....now I'll have to save up for another pair, then of course I will need some for her headstall.....


----------



## JCnGrace

Oh boy Golden! Hey, does he need a second mom to adopt him, you know just in case he wants to disown you? LOL


----------



## Avna

JCnGrace said:


> Drafty since you also have pain in your neck & shoulder it sound like you have a tensions headache. Don't be surprised of your eyelid starts twitching too.


Yeah. I get that exact thing. After these comes the stomach ulcer, heart palpitations, the eczema . . . what helps is to quit doing the things that are making your body sick with stress. 

Easier said than done, but that's the cure.


----------



## Golden Horse

JCnGrace said:


> Oh boy Golden! Hey, does he need a second mom to adopt him, you know just in case he wants to disown you? LOL


LOL, no he now has a wife as a second mom.....I hope she appreciates what she has there....


----------



## Rainaisabelle

JCnGrace said:


> See Rainaisabelle all that stress for nothing. Good job on being prepared enough that it made the test "not that bad"!


LOL I'm either so stressed that I'm overloaded and everything is great or it actually was a horrible exam! 

I wasn't so stressed about it I just wanted to get it done whereas my friends were freaking out ! It does have a high fail rate so I can understand why


----------



## Zexious

re: my last post.
Ugh.
I meant I hoped everything was _alright_, no acceptable xD That's what I get for talking out loud while trying to post...
@JCnGrace -- Boyfriend and I went out for BBQ. I had a burger and he had a 'platter' which included a small amount of brisket and ribs. His food arrived cold, so it was sent back--something we almost never do, as he's a chef and I've been in the service industry for almost ten years now. They comped his meal, which was appreciated. Overall it was just 'meh,' but I expect better for a $50 meal.
We both feel that Colorado had notoriously subpar food/restaurants... bleck. We're always trying new things and looking for something good. Maybe I'm just picky, but I'm rarely satisfied.
In some ways I almost prefer McDonalds/fast food, because then I know exactly what I'm getting and have no reason to get my hopes up haha!
@Golden Horse -- Gorgeous tack! Wow!

I confess that food still isn't sitting great with me--I waited a few hours before going to the gym, but felt like crap after my sit-ups... Granted, I did nearly 900 of them x.x
So, I called it quits after 30 minutes of weights. Ugh.


----------



## Change

@Zexious - 900 sit-ups? I'd need an ambulance! 

I confess I actually slept for 7 hours last night. I still have a lingering, mild headache - more sinus than anything else, I think, but I think I'll take it easy today and just do laundry and pack for tomorrow.
@JCnGrace - you're right - a cool pool might be better. I was just thinking how good those hot jets will feel on my back/neck right now. Came right to the edge of doing too much yesterday! If they do have a hot tub, I might just go back and forth between hot water and cold. Boil my old bones til I can't stand it, then into the cold until I'm shivering. 

Right now, I think I could spend the entire weekend doing that! LOL


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

JCnGrace said:


> Drafty since you also have pain in your neck & shoulder it sound like you have a tensions headache. Don't be surprised of your eyelid starts twitching too.


Oh, my left eyelid twitches quite often and has for years. :lol:


----------



## Zexious

^Oh no!
You don't think it's a neurological thing, do you?
@Change -- I certainly wasn't feeling great afterwards Dx! Not the best decision to do so many after such a big meal....

I'm sure you posted this elsewhere, but where are you headed? 
I hope you feel better as the day progresses!

I confess I really don't want to go to the DMV... Ugh


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

@Zexious , I don't think it is. It seems to happen at random without any real triggers that I've noticed.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I confess that my DH's birthday is in 38 days and I just realized it. I'm trying to figure out what I'm going to do for him. So far, I'm thinking dinner at our favorite restaurant ( Home - Kicks on Route 66 ) and getting him the set of bags for work that he wants (he works construction) and a Marine Corps-themed cross pendant (he lost the one his aunt gave him for high school graduation, along with the chain that belonged to his dad...he's been talking about getting a USMC-themed replacement).


----------



## Kyleen Drake

That looks really good, Drafty! I'd be tickled pink to spend an hour at that place hanging out. But I'm not hard to please either. Food there looks great! Ever come our way on Rt 66, stop at a place called "Pops." I think you might like it. Food there is not anywhere near as fancy, but I think you'll like the side attraction.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

We went there on our honeymoon and it was AMAZING. We had the filet mignon and the portions were massive. We could barely finish it. Two large medallions of filet mignon, broccoli, and a loaded baked potato...EACH. For an appetizer, we had the salmon bruschetta, which was to die for. For dessert, the chef graced us with a complimentary creme brulee.


----------



## karliejaye

I confess I could have had a client drive in to town to drop off some paperwork, but when I heard there were 3 puppies at their place, I opted to drive out and pick the papers up myself. Best decision EVER! Puppies smell so good. One kept jumping in my rig and I wanted so bad to shut the door and take him home.
Gah, puppies


----------



## Kyleen Drake

LOL! I just called a puppy breeder about five minutes ago, Karlie. I'm wanting to buy an AKC registered Harlequin Great Dane. They've been my favorite dog breed pretty much forever. So I'm on the hunt for a responsible breeder. I think all kids need a dog at least once in their lifetimes. And I wouldn't mind a walking buddy when the kids are in school..


Drafty, now you've got me thinking about supper.. What am I gonna do tonight..


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

What kind of puppies, Karlie?

Supper for me will probably be something small, cheap, and easy, since DH is going to the mountains for his annual family reunion. I, as always, am stuck at home working. *le sigh*


----------



## karliejaye

They were all different sorts of mutts. These folks fly planes carrying rescue dogs, so of course the rescue some themselves. The one who really pulled at my heart strings looked like lab/cattle dog or heeler/pitty maybe. Who knows.


----------



## Kyleen Drake

I just found this, had to share. My step-moms cat does this to her all the time. It cracks me up. I like to visit dad just to see what one of his nutty animals are going to do next.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

karliejaye said:


> They were all different sorts of mutts. These folks fly planes carrying rescue dogs, so of course the rescue some themselves. The one who really pulled at my heart strings looked like lab/cattle dog or heeler/pitty maybe. Who knows.


My assistant manager just adopted an adorable 18-month-old heeler/pit mix. She's built like a pit (especially her big ol' head), but has the speckled coat with big spots like a heeler...except her spots are brindle. She is just the sweetest thing, too.


----------



## Kyleen Drake

Been ages since I've had to train a dog. Wondering if I'm still any good at it. I might want to wait until the boys are in school again, then go do some more volunteer work once more at the local shelter. Brush up on things. I'm sure there are a lot of long hairs there that need a trim or won't get adopted unless I do.


----------



## Zexious

^Ugh, I want a puppy so bad /cry

I confess Boyfriend and I have been fighting a lot. Bleck v.v


----------



## Kyleen Drake

Fighting is fine, IMO. It's when you stop fighting and neither of you give a dang anymore is when you worry.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

Kyleen Drake said:


> Fighting is fine, IMO. It's when you stop fighting and neither of you give a dang anymore is when you worry.


Thats true. But if you keep fighting about the same thing might be good to talk together sort out the root problem and find a game plan.

Im wondering if a lot of people are still locked out, or just gone away because it still seems very quiet on here.


----------



## Kyleen Drake

Well, I don't mind talking to you! Hope the others get back soon. But it's okay it's just the few of us for now too! 

Lets see, Friday at 5:00... My guess a lot are still getting home from work, driving. Some are out feeding. And others are starting supper.. 

And there's not always a solution to some problems.. lol.. And sometimes even a compromise isn't possible. So eventually he'll cave into things and see it my way! (Joking)


----------



## horseluvr2524

GAH. Today was a LONG day. I just worked a ten hour shift, the only break being a 30 minute lunch break. It was insane. I don't see myself lasting long at this job unless they will let me do part time. I am just doing it for extra income to keep me and DH a little comfier than we are now. I'll see what tomorrow (I have to work Saturdays, bleh) and next week is like, but I'm not completely burning myself out and stressing over this job. I'd like to have time and energy to do things other than the job.

I don't mean to complain. I want to stick with it at least through July. And I don't mind hard work-it keeps me fit and healthy. But I don't want to do ten hour shifts 5-6 days a week.


----------



## Kyleen Drake

Putting food on the table for myself was murder when I was 22 years old. I use to get up at 5:00am, be in at work at 5:30. I use to open the diner by 6:00, having everything ready to go. I was assistant manager. Was my responsibility to look after everything, open, stock, get the register ready and make sure inventory was ready to go. If anything was missing I would have to get in my car and go get it soon as help arrived. Then it was a 12 hour shift. Closing time. And putting everything back up. Shutting down the register. And putting the funds we made that day in the bank along with doing a tally of receipts. And since a min wage job back then paid nothing, when I was doing closing the store, I got to go to my part-time night-time job. Fun! Not! And did about the same thing until midnight. Got home, got five hours sleep if lucky, did all over again. I was so tired on my days off I did not do anything but soak in a hot tub or sleep! LOL! I do no miss those days. And even after all that I was eating ramen noodles all the time.. I started singing Glory Glory Halaluha when I got my first wedding photography gig that paid me $500 for a weekend. I thought I was living in high hog heaven when I didn't have to eat pasta that week! LOL!

I think of those days and say to myself, "house wife / home mom is fine with me!" lol


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Yeah this is day 2 of me not eating anything but snacks.. though I did have pizza the day before and the day before that but that was put on my CC. I didn't get paid enough for real food. I have two regular PT jobs and one that comes and goes (dog sitting) who told me I'm needed this weekend and next. Maybe I will be able to make a meal in my unopened crock pot that I splurged on last paycheck.

Woo, life at 23.


----------



## JCnGrace

Zexious said:


> ^Oh no!
> You don't think it's a neurological thing, do you?
> 
> @*Change* -- I certainly wasn't feeling great afterwards Dx! Not the best decision to do so many after such a big meal....
> 
> I'm sure you posted this elsewhere, but where are you headed?
> I hope you feel better as the day progresses!
> 
> I confess I really don't want to go to the DMV... Ugh


We're going to Nashville, TN. I probably won't get a wink of sleep tonight. I really hope the horses behave for hubby while I'm gone so that they're still alive when I get back.


----------



## JCnGrace

Hubby finally yanked his son's connection to our satellite so I'm finally up and running again. YAY!!!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Skyseternalangel said:


> Yeah this is day 2 of me not eating anything but snacks.. though I did have pizza the day before and the day before that but that was put on my CC. I didn't get paid enough for real food. I have two regular PT jobs and one that comes and goes (dog sitting) who told me I'm needed this weekend and next. Maybe I will be able to make a meal in my unopened crock pot that I splurged on last paycheck.
> 
> Woo, life at 23.


Italian is really good as it lasts a couple of days ! 

I confess I walked Roy home and gave him a bath now that he lives around the corner I get to see him more often !


----------



## TimWhit91

I confess that today is the last day of my 2 weeks of army training. I am exhausted. I got night shift so I wouldn't need a babysitter during the day. Working 12 hours then going home and only sleeping when the baby wanted to sleep...omg. I got paid yesterday, can't wait to go out tomorrow and spoil him. He is about out of his 0-3 month clothes, and I don't have many 3-6 months. Yay baby shopping!!!


----------



## Kyleen Drake

Congrats on your new little one, Tim. I wish I could mail you some hand me downs. My boys just out grew everything here. The Peek-A-Boo Snoopy bedroom is coming down!


----------



## TimWhit91

Thanks! We have a couple stores here that take in used clothing and give me a credit to get different stuff. Love it. I also get things off facebook groups for super cheap. Of course I buy him cute things I see whenever I go to a store, but most has been used


----------



## Change

@TimWhit91 - babies grow so fast at that age that it just doesn't make sense to buy everything new. My sons #2 and 3 lived in #1's and 2's hand-me-downs. It didn't hurt any of us one bit!  And onesies haven't changed one bit in the 40 years I've been a Mom!

Today's the day! After Smoke and Thing (the dogs) get their morning meds, I'm off to N'ville to hang out with @JCnGrace for the weekend! Excited!!! 

Son has a friend who is almost family who will be living here overnight to take care of the critters while we're gone. We are so blessed to have friends like this kid (mid-20s?) or we'd never get to go anywhere!


----------



## TimWhit91

So true! He doesn't even wear most of his clothes more than twice before growung out of them. I got a majority of his clothes from one person for $25. Then just bought random outfits I had to have new


----------



## Zexious

^Be prepared for that to be the case for a while 

I confess I dislike waiting around for people to confirm or deny plans with me ;o;


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Okay. Reservations are set for Kicks on Route 66 for DH's b-day. Here's my plan...

Have him go to his mom's (or brother's) house to clean up and change (we don't have hot water or I'd just have him do it at our house). I'll have a brand new set of nice clothes waiting for him (thinking a nice button-down and nice dark jeans). Once I'm done getting ready at my parents' house, I'll go pick him up and we'll head up to Williams for dinner. The manager of the restaurant called to confirm my reservation request that I sent online yesterday and asked since it was his birthday, if I wanted them to do anything extra special for him. Still working on that idea, but I do know that I want to have red roses on the table with kind of a Marine Corps-themed vase or decoration on it. I also want to put the cross I'm getting him on it (decided on this one: https://www.emarinepx.com/mm5/merch...704B54B426C9&gclid=CIn1rfaswc0CFYNsfgodcd0ALA and get a nicer chain). Then, I'm getting him a nice tool belt rig for work, as well. Still trying to decide between the Mossy Oak Mullet Buster rig ( Bucket Boss Mossy Oak Mullet Buster Suspension Tool Belt Rig ) and the black Ballistic rig ( Bucket Boss Ballistic Suspension Tool Belt Rig ). Biggest difference is that the Ballistic rig is made of Cordura ballistic material, whereas the Mossy Oak Mullet Buster is 600D nylon. I'm leaning more toward the Ballistic rig because of the features.


----------



## Kyleen Drake

Excited for you Drafty. Our 10 year ann is just around the corner. August 19th. It's one of the big ones as far as I'm concerned. Neither of us like the traditional or conventional gifts for this year so we agreed to go out on a weekend vacation to Branson. I've been there lots, but he and the boys have never have.

Hope you have a great evening.. preferably one you CAN'T share with HF!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

We've never really been able to do special stuff for birthdays or anything. His first birthday that we were together, I got him a Troy Aikman jersey (which I modeled for him ;-) ). Other than that, we haven't really done anything...unless you count getting married on my birthday last year. :lol:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Gonna do this for him, too.


----------



## Kyleen Drake

I wonder what exactly he wrote and put in the jar....

Home again.. Obviously.. Went to that place, looked at some land.. got back in.. Now I have my next horseback riding lesson at 7:00. Nothing to do but twiddle thumbs until 6:00.. 

My birthday is Christmas Eve.. Husband's birthday is December 27th. Imagine how birthdays go around here. They're not much fun sometimes, but we do try. It can be a challenge. With Christmas right in the middle of it, it gets hard to take it out of the equation. There's always family in the mix wanting to do Christmas things..

I still haven't had a honeymoon. He keeps promising me he'll take me to Hawaii for a month. I'm not holding my breath..


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

We had two days in Williams, AZ. That's all I could take from the hotel. My employees keep urging me to take my vacation (I get five paid days), but after the absolute chaos I came back to the last time I left them for any length of time...not happening any time soon. One of my employees joked that I should have the owner fill in for me while I take my vacation. First, I'd have to train him on front desk, which I don't see happening any time ever. Second, I'd come back and I wouldn't have any employees left because they'd all either quit or he'd fire them rather than deal with all the BS I do. Again, not happening any time soon. :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## Kyleen Drake

Yeah being a manager sucks.. You feel like you're baby sitting two year olds sometimes..


----------



## SwissMiss

Golden Horse said:


> I confess I'm to old for this sh1t...
> 
> I went for a lesson today, and having watched a program about weight loss on fitness the other day, and how a personal coach pushes you further than you would on your own, this lesson and the last I have not asked to break or slow down. As a result I am pushing through body tiredness, and will get fitter in time, having just driven home and sat and eaten supper though I'm wondering how I'm going to get up and go for a shower...
> 
> Oh well what doesn't kill you makes you stronger, seems that it lowers your blood pressure anyway..now I'm going to ruin it all by staggering to the shower, then coming back and having a beer.


If it is any consolation, one time after a lesson my legs were sooooo tired, I had to lift my leg with my hand onto the clutch pedal to shift gears :eek_color: luckily not much shifting was required, lol


----------



## Kyleen Drake

Scare the noob before she goes to her lesson why don't you, lol!!!!!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I confess I'm ecstatic that I didn't have to close tonight. I feel so much better when I don't have to close


----------



## Rain Shadow

Ugh I had a pretty nasty fight with one of my good friends today. 

A bunch of us were going to hang out at my grandfather's place which has a swimming pool, and just enjoy the day. Well she brought along the new boyfriend and didn't tell us he was scared of dogs. 

I had my Lab/Newfie Noah and my Pit mix Lexi. My friend brought her Boxer. My BFF brought his boyfriend's Pitbull. So lots of big dogs and it was just miserable because we couldn't let them play in the pool with us or go off leash because he'd freak out. 

I get that some people are afraid of dogs, but it sorta ruined half the plans which was to let our dogs romp and have fun too. Those of us with Pits know how hard it is to do doggy playdates with 'dangerous breeds'

So I suggested that next time we got together with the dogs, she'd leave BF at home. She got all insulted and said that if her BF couldn't come, neither was she. I pointed out that she has two dogs of her own, what does she plan to do about them. Well of course I got no answer and she took off all in a huff. 

Personally I'd rather the mutts then the guy.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Rain Shadow said:


> Ugh I had a pretty nasty fight with one of my good friends today.
> 
> A bunch of us were going to hang out at my grandfather's place which has a swimming pool, and just enjoy the day. Well she brought along the new boyfriend and didn't tell us he was scared of dogs.
> 
> I had my Lab/Newfie Noah and my Pit mix Lexi. My friend brought her Boxer. My BFF brought his boyfriend's Pitbull. So lots of big dogs and it was just miserable because we couldn't let them play in the pool with us or go off leash because he'd freak out.
> 
> I get that some people are afraid of dogs, but it sorta ruined half the plans which was to let our dogs romp and have fun too. Those of us with Pits know how hard it is to do doggy playdates with 'dangerous breeds'
> 
> So I suggested that next time we got together with the dogs, she'd leave BF at home. She got all insulted and said that if her BF couldn't come, neither was she. I pointed out that she has two dogs of her own, what does she plan to do about them. Well of course I got no answer and she took off all in a huff.
> 
> Personally I'd rather the mutts then the guy.


:/ did she know you guys would have the dogs ? I'm assuming she did


----------



## Rain Shadow

Rainaisabelle said:


> :/ did she know you guys would have the dogs ? I'm assuming she did


Yep. I even asked her to bring her dogs since my dog Noah towers over the other pups and her lab is the only one that can really match him size wise


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Rain Shadow said:


> Rainaisabelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> :/ did she know you guys would have the dogs ? I'm assuming she did
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. I even asked her to bring her dogs since my dog Noah towers over the other pups and her lab is the only one that can really match him size wise
Click to expand...

That would make me a bit ticked off :/


----------



## cbar

I confess that as I've gotten older I have very little patience with a lot of people. In fact, I would rather hang out by myself than with people who irritate me even a little bit. I also confess I put my running & horse stuff in front of nearly everything else.

Most of the time I don't think that's a problem, but there are other times when I sit back and wonder......


----------



## Zexious

^I feel the same way, a lot of times x.x

I confess I don't want to work tomorrow x,x


----------



## Skyseternalangel

If he's scared of dogs, he needs to get over it. Life doesn't revolve around him. I'm sorry, but dogs > all.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I confess I spent what little I had left on some groceries and eating a decent meal tonight. Though dinner is being served at 11:30pm at night, and cold.


----------



## Kyleen Drake

Confessions...

Glad to be home..
I'm glad for cool water.
I'm very happy that ice is easy to come by these days..
Glad for massive 64 oz ice containers!
Deep wonderful soaking tubs are a blessing!
Happy band aids are easily available in this modern world.
And happy neosporin came out with a pain killer in the product.. 

Blessings counted.. could've been worse!

Good night all.. I'm probably going to be walking funny again tomorrow.. haha


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

@Kyleen You ok? did you fall off? Hope its all good in the morning


----------



## Kyleen Drake

I confess, I kinda sorta did. I did fine for the most part, but my dismount was far from graceful.. I was trying to control the dismount from the horse. He was a BIG boy. Over 14.3hh she said. I slid down half way just fine. Soon as my feet hit the ground both my knees crumbled and I found myself sitting in the sand. It scared the **** out of my trainer, who I showed my knee injury to before I had put my new riding boots on. She was scared to bits I'd re-broken my knee. Nope, I was fine. I told her if I thought for half a second my body couldn't take it yet, I wouldn't be there. So my knees are weak, legs need to be built up, but they're strong enough not to break. Just make me less than graceful.. lol.. Oh well! I got a good laugh at myself. Was the glad the sand was deep in the riding arena. 

**** hot flashes though.. Geesh.. I'm still soaked this morning after two cool baths.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Kyleen Drake said:


> I confess, I kinda sorta did. I did fine for the most part, but my dismount was far from graceful.. I was trying to control the dismount from the horse. He was a BIG boy. Over 14.3hh she said. I slid down half way just fine. Soon as my feet hit the ground both my knees crumbled and I found myself sitting in the sand. It scared the **** out of my trainer, who I showed my knee injury to before I had put my new riding boots on. She was scared to bits I'd re-broken my knee. Nope, I was fine. I told her if I thought for half a second my body couldn't take it yet, I wouldn't be there. So my knees are weak, legs need to be built up, but they're strong enough not to break. Just make me less than graceful.. lol.. Oh well! I got a good laugh at myself. Was the glad the sand was deep in the riding arena.
> 
> **** hot flashes though.. Geesh.. I'm still soaked this morning after two cool baths.


I've done that a couple of times, mostly from damaging the ligaments in my ankle it feels weird almost like sea legs.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I confess I am a darn good cook, I surprise myself because I don't do it as often as I'd like. But wow, anything with garlic, asparagus, and sauteed mushrooms is the ticket!


----------



## Kyleen Drake

You had me, up until you said mushrooms......... I'll pass on the fart-bombs.. lol.... The rest has me drooling, doesn't effect my IBS as bad..


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

@Kyleen Drake, I confess that I chuckled a little bit when you said that horse was a "BIG boy." I was expecting you to say at least 16hh. My gelding is 17hh, so 14.3hh is almost a pony to me (and is technically almost a pony as well :lol: ). I rode my best friend's 14.3hh QH mare (who is built like a tank) and still felt like my toes should have been dragging the sand.

I confess that work is stressing me the hell out today. Had to fire a housekeeper yesterday, so we're one short today when we're already short-handed on Sundays as it is. My head housekeeper isn't answering her phone (have tried her FOUR TIMES since last night) and my two other housekeepers couldn't come in. We have 37 checkouts. So, I told my two housekeepers that are here (who speak not a lot of English) to make sure their arrivals are done and as many more rooms as they can and we'll block the rest. One of my housekeepers who can't make it today said she'd come in tomorrow to help catch up. 

I also confess that I'm missing DH like crazy. As much as he annoys me sometimes, I thoroughly miss him when he's not around. Hopefully they're coming home today and not tomorrow.


----------



## Kyleen Drake

Housekeeping at a hotel is a big job. You can easily spend an hour just deep cleaning a bathroom! Washing the walls, doing an extra good job scrubbing the bath and toilet.. then there's the floors where it's best to get on hands and knees and just get at it so you don't miss anything. And all the while you have to worry about your own hair falling out while doing it. Guests freak out if you're cleaning and you shed, leaving a hair behind.. Being two workers short.. ouch..

She had one horse there that was a giant! I'm not sure what kind it was but I could've stood on that step stool she had and still wouldn't have been able to see over it's back! Oh my was I relieved when she said that horse belonged to the barn owner and we wouldn't be riding that one! lol It was a super sweet horse but there was no way I felt like climbing mountains.. lol

My DH is being a bit of a pain. I'm going to have to find a way to remind him what's important and get his priorities realigned. Geeks are good husbands, great with kids, but are easily distracted by anything electronic. lol...


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I also had a giggle when you said big horse Roys 16.2/3 and quite chunky lol so I was expecting like a 17hh masterpiece of a horse ! I want a 17.3 horse for my next one yummy ! Bigger horse the better


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Industry standard for housekeeping room times is 15-20 minutes on a stay and 25-30 minutes on a checkout. :lol: That's stripping the dirty linens (beds and towels), making the bed(s), dusting, cleaning the bathroom top to bottom, cleaning the coffee pot/fridge/microwave, and vacuuming.

Poorly-exposed pic, but it gives you an idea. I'm 5'7". I was holding the camera at about eye level and was standing about 4-5 feet away. That is a standard sliding stall door/front behind him. The barred portion starts about 4ft off the ground.


This one is standing next to a 5.5ft tall stall panel that is on ground a good 2-3" higher than his feet are


----------



## Kyleen Drake

Laugh at the noob, it's okay, I laugh at myself too.. I know, I've tons to learn. Nothing to do about it but laugh and keep learning. 


GIVE ME THE PAINT HORSE!!!!!!! -drool- So perty!!!!!!

Yeah the quick cleanings use to take that long. The deep cleanings, man those were a pain.. A guest would call and request one and I could spend hours on one room..


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

That's my baby boy. He's not going anywhere as long as I have breath in my body. He's got a stunning personality to match his amazing good looks, too. He's half paint (sire was APHA stallion Little Bit of Black) and half Percheron (dam was CPA Edelweiss Ida). He got the Percheron size and build with the perfect pinto coloring.


----------



## Kyleen Drake

He's handsome. I've probably said that before. I'm turning into a paint horse nut. lol


----------



## horseluvr2524

OK, I survived. Friday and Saturday are the busiest days, so that means I'm there from 7:45am to 6:30pm, doing between 10 and 11 hour shift. The rest of the week is apparently slow and I should be out of there by early afternoon. I have a normal work week doing 5 days. I think I can do this.

Its dog bathing, I forgot to mention. There is one part of the bathing process I was having issues with (its the nasty part, so I won't mention it). Not with the grossness part I just wasn't doing it correctly. The owners are very kind and understanding and were helping me figure it out. Anyway, there was one dog that wasn't done right and I got blamed for it. Well, it was late in the day and my head was spinning because I was so tired, so I just nodded. I realized today it wasn't me but the other girl (who is also new) who had messed up the dog. She also threw him in the kennel wet with the air dryer blowing on him, which you are NOT supposed to do when it is a Bichon or poodle (you have to brush them while manually drying). Guess who was the one that manually dried him, and then had to dampen his coat and redo it when he didn't come out right? Yup, me.

I clearly remember too, when they were showing me (again) how to do that part of the bathing process I couldn't get, her seeing what was going on and going "ew!". I'm pretty sure she is not even TRYING to do that part on the dog, especially since the dog she washed hadn't had it done!

Gah, workplace politics. I have decided that I am not going to dry or touch anymore of her dogs, if I can help it. I would like her to get caught for her mistakes, and not me getting told I did wrong when it wasn't me. If the owner had checked the board first, she would have realized it was the other girl and not me who had washed that dog since we put our initials next to the dog we wash.

BTW, mom asked me what kind of dog was my favorite to work on. I would have to say it is the Bichon or poodles, now that I understand the drying process. I love that fluffy permed look they get! It cracks me up!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Expressing the anal glands was my least favorite part of the three days I was a dog washer. Yes, I only lasted three days. My shoulder was on FIRE after the first couple of days and it just got worse after that. I took the dog washer position as a second job because we were hurting for money. I got paid under the table and worked on my days off and before I went in to work on other days. It was torture. We had a hydraulic lift table for the big dogs, but you still had to man-handle them a bit and help the older ones get from the table to the tub. 

Which reminds me...we need to have Cash and Abby groomed. Abby has been scooting recently (sure-fire sign she needs her anal glands done) and Cash just looks awful and raggedy (he's getting older and having a hard time shedding out his winter undercoat and brushing him just isn't doing it).


----------



## Kyleen Drake

Yeah the anal glands were gross! But it needs done. At least when you do it right it's fast and quick. Can you tell yet what owners are not getting the dogs in and bathed as often as they should by the smell? I could after awhile.. Oh man! lol

Poodles were fine. I learned to HATE those dumb Cocker Spaniels! Darn idiots on a grooming table. Nearly each and every one of them. The only Cocker I ever groomed that wasn't a total numb skull was a very well looked after who's owner was a dog trainer.. the dog was used as a therapy dog. 

Of course you can't say any of this to the owners. You would love to tell them, "Dang woman, if you're going to own a long haired dog, brush it every day for goodness sakes! And if you're going to own a dog at least teach him to sit, stay, come when called and good lord a bit of leash training when we take him potty wouldn't hurt either! He nearly ripped my arm off!" But no, you're standing there, "Oh he was fine! No problem. Thank you for coming in!" They don't want to hear, "Your dog behaved like a total pain in the rump because his owner hasn't taught him any manners!"

I swear my cousin use to give me the worst dogs to walk when they needed to go out.. I would hear her laughing as I shut the door..


----------



## horseluvr2524

No potty breaks for dogs at this place, they sit in the kennels. If their owner picks them up promptly, they are never there more than a couple hours. Only had a few kennels with pee in them so far (I have to clean kennels at the end of the day) and I'm guessing that only happened from being in a stressful loud environment.

Friday and Saturday we get 6 dogs in per hour. Its nuts. I've only had to lift one big dog so far, usually one of the guys around comes over and lifts them for me. Its not as bad for me, since I am young and used to stacking my own hay and such.
I nearly quit over the anal glands, lol. Not over the grossness, I was just so frustrated that I couldn't get it right! I think the thing I hate most is drying. The big dogs take forever, and sometimes the little ones too depending on the coat.

I've kind of gotten the feeling the owners want to do whatever possible to have me stick around. Probably because I'm very compliant to whatever is asked of me, a fairly quick learner, and I don't have a crappy attitude.

Anyway, enough of that. I'd rather talk about the extras I'm going to get from the extra income. Climate control polo wraps anyone?


----------



## Golden Horse

I confess was showing over the weekend, the show was at our barn, so when not riding I am volunteering, so been a hectic 3 days, we didn't do to bad, might up date the Fergie thread tonight, if not it will be Tuesday sometime...busy all day tomorrow.....

Hope you had a great weekend in Nashville ladies..


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Golden Horse said:


> I confess was showing over the weekend, the show was at our barn, so when not riding I am volunteering, so been a hectic 3 days, we didn't do to bad, might up date the Fergie thread tonight, if not it will be Tuesday sometime...busy all day tomorrow.....
> 
> Hope you had a great weekend in Nashville ladies..


Waiting anxiously to read it


----------



## TuyaGirl

My weekend sucked...


Saturday my best friend called to tell me her father had died last Tuesday. Apparently her brain got empty and she didn't warn almost anyone about it. I was really sad, mainly because I could not confort her at that time. I do not deal with death ok, does not matter if animals or humans, so I was down all day. Went to the farm but didn't do anything with my mare. Just not in the mood...


So Sunday I had to do something with Tuya, as she had been awful last time on the trail and needs practice. There was no one there in the morning, so I brought her from the pasture, saddled her, and practiced a lot of mount / dismount on the arena. She was fine with all that, head low, licking and chewing, relaxed overall.
So I though well, why not take her for a hand walk alone? Big mistake. There was a pony tied to a big rope that reached the driveway, when passing by the pony reached to say hi, she stalled and kicked him, then lunged forward when I pulled her harder. Her head started to get higher and higher. Then a few meters ahead she had a mealtdown when some bikers passed in front of us, and got in flight mode. It was really hard to hold her, but I tried my best and after she calmed down a bit I took her back. When I tied her to take off the saddle she was back to her old self. But I was disappointed as hell. I'm really nervous and fearful, and this is so not helping. I don't recognize her anymore, wich makes me really sad... I don't think it's physical, but when the vet comes I'll try to figure that out.


And now I'm back to work and I don't feel like being stuck in here...


----------



## Change

Hi all! Got back from Nashville where my Son and I had a great time with @JCnGrace, her Mom (whom I've adopted as my new Mom) and her Sister. Son and I got a later start than planned as the power went out Saturday morning and we couldn't leave until it came back on so we could re-arm the Security system {{sigh}}. We met up at the hotel, then headed to Party Central Downtown (2nd St) and wandered a bit. $28 for 4 hrs parking!!! Saw some pretty horses and carriages while we walked, then had a nice dinner at the Hard Rock Café where we sat in the rooftop dining area and watched the world walk by while a guy with a guitar sang 70s rock and country songs. After dinner we wandered into a store that sold boots, hats, and western wear. Drooled over a couple pair of cowboy boots, but managed to keep my wallet in my pocket. When we got back to the hotel, JCnGrace, my Son and I hung out in the grassy area between the pool (which closed at Sundown?!? Who does that???) and chatted. 

Sunday, we drove down to Franklin, TN and took the guided tour of the Carnton Plantation, and learned a lot of Civil War history. The house tour was amazing! And the gardens! Oh My! I now want to build a grape covered arbor! After the tour, Son and I headed South and home while JC and Family headed North and East, toward Pigeon Forge. It was a really fun weekend and I totally love JC, her Mom and Sister. 

Drafty - Aires just gets more good looking with every picture. I would so love to see him standing next to Malachi in a team-hitch!! ;-)

Re dog grooming - one of the reasons I love my short-haired pit bull babies. Turn on the hose, grab a leash, catch, wash, rinse, release! Shed and groom all at once. Of course as soon as released, they're dirty again since they immediately head for the grass for a good wriggly roll!

And as for people coming to big dog doggy-dates when they're afraid of big dogs? I say, "Turn the dogs loose and let him freak!" He'll either leave or get over it.


----------



## Kyleen Drake

My cousin was a dog groomer when I was a teen. It was one of my first jobs, bathing. She owned her own shop. People I knew from school would walk in there with their dogs. There were a few it was hard for me not to judge them by how poorly they kept their dog. I will never forget. There was this one girl, only other girl in my school, who had a twin sister like I did. Hers was identical. Mine was not. It caught my attention because we were in the same grade, same age. She was nice enough. We did not hang out in the same circles though. She would bring in this little Yorkie Terrier. It was the smallest Yorkie I had ever seen. Even if it was a teacup type dog, it was still tiny! But every time she would bring it in, the poor thing would be so matted that in places, it was in so much pain, the mats were cutting into the dog. Nearly every time the dog would be bleeding, almost to the point of needing vet care, before they would bring it in and I'd get to work on it. It was one of those things where I was glad I could help the animal. But it was teaching me to learn to hate people. I didn't stay in that job long. If I did, before long, I would've become completely anti-social. I would've ended up preferring the company of animals over people 100%. Not everyone is like that, but my mind set would've gotten too unhealthy..

Of course the dog hated it. Each time it was brought in it was being taught it was going to feel pain before it got any comfort. Pulling on those bleeding mats hurt! So of course, on the grooming table, it bit! It would be terrified of the pain it would have to go through - again. Just to feel a bit of comfort. And it took forever. Cousin use to charge these people 4x more than other dogs that would come in. That was something at least. lol.. I felt so sorry for it. As gentle as I tried to be there was just no getting around it. As tiny as she was, we had to use a wide shoe lace as a harness for her to protect ourselves from her small teeth. And of course when the owners came back to pick her up, the dog was so happy! It felt so good and would look so cute! All they cared about. And each time cousin would tell them, "I'm charging you extra because of the state your dog was in. You need to bring her in more often. We had to do some medical treatments on her because her mats were hurting her." And the girl would nod though it all, pay my cousin and leave.

I bumped into the girl a few years later, long after my cousin had gotten married, shut down her shop and moved. She tried to strike a friendship up with me and I pretty much told her, "If you care for your friends the way you care for your animals, I'm not really interested. I wish you the best, have a good life."


----------



## Zexious

^Honestly, I'm surprised your cousin would accept a dog in such condition. I think the dog should have been put under to have such painful work done...
But yeah, I hear you. People suck.

I confess I'm at an impasse--do I take a trip to the mountain tomorrow, or pick up a shift? x.x


----------



## Skyseternalangel

What's the story re the shift, are they short handed...? and how often do you get to go to the mountains, and with whom are you going (like friends, family, etc.) and is spending time important to you.... and do you work a lot?


----------



## Kyleen Drake

There was one dog this lady brought in. My cousin started asking her questions. Cousin was feeling her out, wanted to see who was responsible for the dog. Cousin already had the lady's name and phone number. She gets that when they use call to make an appointment. She pretty much told the lady, "Take that dog to the vet, get it some emergency care or I'm calling the police and ASPCA on you by the end of the day. He's the vets phone number and address. I'll be contacting him after work to see if you brought the dog in. I have your name, number, address, and now I've your car tag. Have a nice day." She was talking in very calm tones to the woman but I could tell she was absolutely livid.. Livid enough I was scared ****less! I creeped back out of site, went back to my work - quick.. lol I knew she'd never hurt me but dang I wasn't going to push my luck to set off her temper.. I was quiet as a church mouse the rest of the day and worked my bum off.

There were some she would turn away. But she was a good groomer. She use to work for a vet before she got her own shop. She learned from them when she could get by with it, when she couldn't.. Taught me a lot about dogs. And in doing so, turned me into a cat nut.. lol


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

@Zexious...mountain, mountain, MOUNTAIN!!!


----------



## FaolchuThePainted

People suck I wouldn't have been able to work somewhere like that at all id end up killing someone I love all animals but out of cats and dogs I'd have to pick dogs as my favorite I have better social skills with dog then cats however the dog we got for my little brother ended up being my dog I named him Athelstan and he has made me realize I don't know as much as I thought i did either that or he's nuts probably a little of both my mom and dad weren't thinking and got a dog that is a coonhound/great pyranese mix and he takes more after the coonhound but he doesnt seem to have the best social skills with other dogs and he confuses me sometimes he's really smart goofy somehow he's hyper and lazy at the same time he has the eyes of a Disney princess and currently he's shedding so bad when he leaves a room it looks like it's snowed I keep putting off brushing him because I haven't don't it before but when he was little I had to wait until he fell asleep to trim it nails otherwise it was like Trying to wrangle a wild cow


----------



## Rain Shadow

Today sucks. Family drama is really getting to me. 

I've had two panics attack today. Noah, has been glued to me trying to help. So now I'm locked in my room, binge watching Sherlock. 

This sucks.


----------



## FaolchuThePainted

I hope your day improves I have panick attacks when it storms really bad they aren't fun


----------



## Kyleen Drake

Sorry you're having a rough day. Not sure what else to say about it..

Faol- I'm watching puppy training videos on YouTube, considering my family is wanting a dog. Been so long since I've trained one I forgot how. lol I haven't lived with a dog in over 20 years. It'll be interesting.


----------



## Zexious

^Get one, get one~ <3
@DraftyAiresMum -- It's certainly starting to look that way, haha!
@FaolchuThePainted -- Your dog is adorable <3
I'm still trying to convince Boyfriend to get me a puppy. Ugh. </3

I confess I'm trying to tan a little... but ugh. I do not do well in the heat. Especially right now, when I'm the heaviest I've ever been :c


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

FaolchuThePainted said:


> People suck I wouldn't have been able to work somewhere like that at all id end up killing someone I love all animals but out of cats and dogs I'd have to pick dogs as my favorite I have better social skills with dog then cats however the dog we got for my little brother ended up being my dog I named him Athelstan and he has made me realize I don't know as much as I thought i did either that or he's nuts probably a little of both my mom and dad weren't thinking and got a dog that is a coonhound/great pyranese mix and he takes more after the coonhound but he doesnt seem to have the best social skills with other dogs and he confuses me sometimes he's really smart goofy somehow he's hyper and lazy at the same time he has the eyes of a Disney princess and currently he's shedding so bad when he leaves a room it looks like it's snowed I keep putting off brushing him because I haven't don't it before but when he was little I had to wait until he fell asleep to trim it nails otherwise it was like Trying to wrangle a wild cow


My BO has a great pyrenese/lab mix. She looks just like a small pyrenese (meaning she only weighs about 90lbs, instead of 120+ :lol: ). She is the kind of dog that needs a job. 

Great Pyrenese are bred as livestock guardians. They need a job to be happy. Hounds are fanatical about needing a job. Mix the two, and you've got a dog that will drive you nuts if you don't give it something to do. Find out what motivates him and put him to work. 

Our younger dog is 3/4 catahoula and 1/4 border collie. We joke that she's a gnat on crack. Really what it is is that she NEEDS a job. If she isn't given a job, she'll make up her own...and usually it won't be anything you actually want her doing.

As for the shedding...take the dog to the groomer and have them blow out his winter coat. My older dog (Aussie/St Bernard) is having a hard time getting rid of his winter coat this year, so we're going to have to take him to the groomer to get it done. Also, take a look at what you're feeding. A high quality, high protein diet will result in a better coat quality. Cheaper, "grocery store" foods full of artificial crap and fillers (like corn, wheat, and by-products) will result in tons of shedding. We feed our dogs a strictly grain-free diet that is high in protein (have to or the younger one burns it off too quickly and we'd go broke trying to keep her fed). The younger dog blew out her winter coat about a month ago and now doesn't shed hardly at all. She has a medium-length coat, similar to the dog you pictured.


----------



## Kyleen Drake

Some of you may not like it but I plan on using my dog as a snake dog. It'll have a job. When my two special needs sons are out playing in their yard, it'll be the dog's job to keep an eye out for snakes. And if the snake is near my sons, kill it. I don't care what kind of snake it is. Around here, too risky to take a gamble. We've had nearly every dog we've ever own get bit by a very toxic snake at least once in its life time. We've never let one of our dogs die from it. They were hurting for a night for sure.. but got good care. And after that they learned to kill the snakes without getting bit themselves. 


https://www.amazon.com/Force-Comman...UTF8&qid=1467059886&sr=8-8&keywords=dog+dryer

This is the pet dryer that I own. Poor Sophie, she hates it. But it gets her dry fast. And gets rid of that winter coat. My neighbors borrow it all the time. Only down side to owning one. lol.. They are a lil bit pricey, but only need to ever buy one once. They're very durable.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Rain did you want to talk about it?


----------



## Mulefeather

Rain, that sucks. I hope things get better for you! Deep breaths. 

Last week, I was informed that I'm "graduating" from the "Volvo" horse, to the "Ferrari"  I'm happy to know that my skills have progressed so well in the past two months. The horse I am driving this week is much more refined and forward, so I'm preparing myself for a big challenge in terms of refining the aids and my reinsmanship. I feel a lot more comfortable and confident in the cart (say that 3 times fast!). 

And going to sign the papers tonight for the agreement on the terms changes for the house contract. So, I may be going into escrow this week or next!  Which is where the REAL stress and nail-biting begins - getting the house inspected, utilities turned on, etc.

It's going to be super difficult to keep from shopping for a horse after all this is said and done. I'm hoping by next spring I'll have my own horse and cart to take on the trails, and possibly to some shows


----------



## Rain Shadow

Skyseternalangel said:


> Rain did you want to talk about it?


*hugs* Thanks Sky. Not much to really talk about. Basically just a ton of family drama that built up, combined with not enough sleep, and some other stuff, and it all sorta exploded today.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Rain Shadow said:


> *hugs* Thanks Sky. Not much to really talk about. Basically just a ton of family drama that built up, combined with not enough sleep, and some other stuff, and it all sorta exploded today.


Alright dear, but here if you need me

*Hugs* back to you, hope it gets less crazy even for a second. Families can be trying.

~~

I'm having an emotional crisis again, I know it's stress from the missing money and not much sleep or gas in the tank. I've been in bed all day, I plan to feed and tend Sky this evening when it cools down


----------



## FaolchuThePainted

Haha toph is part pyranese and her only job is making sure the baby food mess is clean and keeping the floor and couch warm for us she's like a living rug and Athelstan has actually mellowed out a lot as he's gotten older it's been a while since he's dug any new holes but I would like to find something he likes doing to do with i was thinking agility if we ever get the back yard fixed so we wouldn't fall in one of his pit traps and based off of what I know about dogs for killing snakes a terrier might be good but I've never had a dog with terrier in it that I know of but I have known a lot of herding dogs and if you want a dog to protect kids I'd go with some kind of herding dog or herding dog mix we've always had rescues and a lot of them had herding dog in them only one was a purebred dog that we didn't rescue she was a cocker spaniel and I loved her but she was not the brightest dog not even close but the herding dogs I know will follow their people around and keep an eye on them and you could probably teach them to keep them away from snakes or to keep the snakes away from them pretty easily too if they didn't do it on their own and now Athelstan is licking whining and panting in front of the door with his nose squished against it licking it because he wants back outside to bark at clouds or whatever he's decided needs barking at this time


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I confess I did something crazy, and I am not ashamed of what the consequences are to be.


----------



## Zexious

^Ohhhh~!
Tell us, tell us!

I confess it's looking more and more like the mountain trip xD!


----------



## Rain Shadow

Skyseternalangel said:


> I confess I did something crazy, and I am not ashamed of what the consequences are to be.


TELLLLLL

In other news, I'm freshly shaved and rolling around in clean sheets because dolphin smooth


----------



## Rain Shadow

For anyone having a bad day. I provide Nyssa cuteness.


----------



## DomiStLaurent

Confession: I've neglected this forum for like three months. I'm the worst


----------



## FaolchuThePainted

Your rabbit is beautiful there are wild rabbits everywhere in our neighborhood this year it's great


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

DomiStLaurent said:


> Confession: I've neglected this forum for like three months. I'm the worst


That's ok, you only missed the worst frustrations of the site changes.


----------



## FaolchuThePainted

I confess that my dog has started playing in my loft bed and I'm worried he's gonna fall and break his neck or try and punch me
In the face again also I found a picture of me riding Ryuu in a cloak


----------



## TuyaGirl

@Rain Shadow what a cutie!!


Tanks for sharing  I always have a bad day during the week, because I hate my job and it consumes 12 hours of my day, so yeah, I want to hug that bunny. And my cats. And my mare. Any animal would do


----------



## TimWhit91

I confess I have been wide awake since 4am. And of course this is the day the baby decides to still be sleeping at almost 7am. I guess the alone time was worth it xD


----------



## Change

I confess I haven't been to bed yet. I forgot. And now I must go and feed and mask my task-masters.


----------



## DomiStLaurent

ShirtHotTeez said:


> That's ok, you only missed the worst frustrations of the site changes.


Hahaha oh no, I caught the nice tail end of them. I couldn't login because I never got a password reset e-mail. It took me a couple days to finally get my password reset, but all is well because here I am! Hopefully I remember my new password now though... :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## Golden Horse

Change said:


> I confess I haven't been to bed yet. I forgot. And now I must go and feed and mask my task-masters.



What were you doing that you 'forgot' to go bed I wonder, I crashed and burned, was so tired after the weekend and a day in the city at meetings.


----------



## Change

Golden Horse said:


> What were you doing that you 'forgot' to go bed I wonder, I crashed and burned, was so tired after the weekend and a day in the city at meetings.


Piddling around on the internet - mostly reading HF threads! LOL.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Doing something crazy paid off...... now I'm doing more crazy things. Please keep my dog in your thoughts as he has to deal with me on the daily and the repercussions of my crazy ideas.


----------



## Golden Horse

Skyseternalangel said:


> Doing something crazy paid off...... now I'm doing more crazy things. Please keep my dog in your thoughts as he has to deal with me on the daily and the repercussions of my crazy ideas.



Should we all hide, or reach for the foil helmets?


----------



## Change

Kyleen Drake said:


> I plan on using my dog as a snake dog.


Consider an Australian Cattle Dog or a Heeler. Both are very good snake dogs and both will be very protective of their "herd." The only other reliable snake dog breeds I can think of are some of the terriers, but most of those will be easily distracted by anything they can chase to ground.


----------



## karliejaye

Change said:


> Consider an Australian Cattle Dog or a Heeler. Both are very good snake dogs and both will be very protective of their "herd." The only other reliable snake dog breeds I can think of are some of the terriers, but most of those will be easily distracted by anything they can chase to ground.




I grew up with terriers, Norfolks to be specific and they are AMAZING snake dogs. My mom has a huge phobia of snakes, so they were perfect. We'd let them out of the kennel and just say, "sssssssss" and they would sniff around and hunt with SO much determination. Then they would often play tug-of-war, which was gross. They also knew "rat" and would pass by snakes if we told them to hunt rats. Amazing dogs, but VERY independent. Obedience was on their terms. Ask them to sit and they'd look at you, maybe sit for a second, then just wander off. Or they'd flip you the bird and take a dump in front of you (this actually happened with one of our stud dogs multiple times). In addition to getting distracted and having a high prey drive, they often just don't care if they please you or not. But they are lovable!










Actually, there is one terrier I know of that is super loyal and trainable and still retains much of the snake and rodent hunting drive: Airedales.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Zexious said:


> ^Ohhhh~!
> Tell us, tell us!





Rain Shadow said:


> TELLLLLL





Golden Horse said:


> Should we all hide, or reach for the foil helmets?


I confess I quit one of my part time jobs, the one that allowed me to stay for free at school over summer... so it was risky. Then I asked to move in with my client, who is also a friend. 

Guys I was literally paralyzed from leaving my room, I had no desire to do anything... I couldn't handle whatever bad mojo was going on plus my crazy schedule. I had no free time, always exhausted... Sky got zero lovings just fed and chucked back in the field. Dogs were miserable (it's VERY hot, so playing outside isn't an option) 

So my client said a very enthusiastic yes, and here I am now. It's my client that I dog-sit for. We have 6 combined dogs in the house now, but they all love me and behave great for me despite not all being fully trained. 

I already feel better. Not angry this morning when Lucas woke me up (at 6:30am with a sweet kiss on my nose), got shoes on and jumped in my car and drove to the barn. Got Sky, fed, prepped, and loved on him before turning him back out... just got back and took a quick shower and I MADE EGGS AND CHOPS FOR BREAKFAST! I haven't eaten a real breakfast in a year!! And I haven't eaten eggs since the beginning of last summer. 

So I am happy I took those crazy risks. I have today off, but work tomorrow


----------



## karliejaye

Hooray, Sky! Sometimes a shake up to our lives like that really helps.


I confess I am scared. Just got off the phone with my Dr and I may need surgery ASAP. Like today. I go see her in an hour.


----------



## Change

Uh oh - Karlie! Hope everything is okay!!!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Sending you good vibes Karlie, and lots of e-hugs

You can do this, girl. We're rooting for you


----------



## Zexious

^So glad to hear you've made a decision that brings you happiness! <3<3 Hopefully this arrangement will remain positive well into the future!

I confess I don't like turkey bacon.


----------



## Golden Horse

Sounds very scary @karliejaye hope that all is well, let us know because now we are all worried about you.

I confess, I did something to my knee on Sunday, and instead of sitting it out after my ride, I still did gate duties and ring set up etc. now I am in some pain......trying to relax, but have another show coming up in 10 days, and I need to get some rides in before that.....rats.


----------



## Golden Horse

Zexious said:


> I confess I don't like turkey bacon.


:rofl::rofl::rofl:

That is just a strange thing.......NO bacon comes from a pig, not turkey....I LOVE bacon......not turkey bacon....

I can't even start to compute how many calories would be in this, but I am so tempted to find out if is worth every one of them...

Maple Bacon Crack


----------



## tinyliny

karliejaye said:


> Hooray, Sky! Sometimes a shake up to our lives like that really helps.
> 
> 
> I confess I am scared. Just got off the phone with my Dr and I may need surgery ASAP. Like today. I go see her in an hour.



? what's wrong? now I'm worried.


----------



## karliejaye

Thanks for the thoughts, all.
Just got done at the Dr. I have endometriosis on my ovaries and we've been trying to control it after a surgery 3 years ago with progestrin. Well, it's not working. Worst fear and why it was urgent was because of the possibility it ruptured or had torsion (kind of like a bad colic, I think, lol). Well, a manual exam revealed that's not the case, but the cyst feels HUGE. So ultrasound on Friday and surgery in a few weeks to remove the ovary. Possibly both if my right is effected, too.


----------



## tinyliny

oh dear. at least you wont be doing the surgery in a life threatening panic mode. 
I think you'll feel so much better when it's over, but I can understand the sadness , too.


----------



## Mulefeather

karliejaye said:


> Thanks for the thoughts, all.
> Just got done at the Dr. I have endometriosis on my ovaries and we've been trying to control it after a surgery 3 years ago with progestrin. Well, it's not working. Worst fear and why it was urgent was because of the possibility it ruptured or had torsion (kind of like a bad colic, I think, lol). Well, a manual exam revealed that's not the case, but the cyst feels HUGE. So ultrasound on Friday and surgery in a few weeks to remove the ovary. Possibly both if my right is effected, too.


I'm so sorry to hear this Karlie, I'm glad they caught it before it turned really bad. I have known several women with endometriosis, so I really hope that the treatment you are about to receive alleviates your pain! I know your anxiety is probably going through the roof (I know mine would be). Deep breaths and hang in there. 


As far as me, I confess that I am flipping out about this house purchase. It doesn't feel quite real yet. One moment I am thinking of how amazing it's going to be to finally have my very own space that I *OWN*, that doesn't belong to anyone else but me, where I can basically do whatever I want within reason. Nobody making huge messes while I'm away! Nobody cluttering up the living room! Nobody throwing loud drunken parties in my living room at 10 PM on a Sunday when I have to get up for work the next morning! 

Then on the other hand, I'm freaking out because suddenly I will have a very, very big investment to care for, clean, decorate, and also a mortgage to pay off, neighbors to get along with, etc etc etc. 

I also confess I am a little worried about living completely, 100% on my own for the first time in over a decade. I would really love to have a dog, but with my travel schedule and the fact that if I buy a horse, I will be spending a ton of time at the barn every week, I just don't think I have the time to properly care for one. I've thought of Doggy Day Care, but not sure if my current salary can support it since it's relatively expensive.


----------



## Zexious

@karliejay -- Oh my goodness, I'm so sorry to hear this :c
I'm glad only that they were able to catch it before things got too dire.
Know that you'll be in my thoughts and I wish you a speedy recovery!
Do you have someone that will be able to take care of you while you recover?
@Golden Horse -- Totally agree xD
During one of my health stints (I'm currently following a diet that suits my lifestyle much better) I tried to forgo real life bacon for this weird imitation bacon.
I only just now got around to trying it... gross haha. 
The weirdest part is that it has this strange like... scalloped pattern over on edge? So creepy.

I confess I'm get'n hungry for lunch...


----------



## karliejaye

Mulefeather said:


> Then on the other hand, I'm freaking out because suddenly I will have a very, very big investment to care for, clean, decorate, and also a mortgage to pay off, neighbors to get along with, etc etc etc.
> 
> I also confess I am a little worried about living completely, 100% on my own for the first time in over a decade. .


 

The fear is normal, I think. Or else we are very much alike. My husband was finishing up classes when we finally got the keys. I drove to the house with a few boxes, sat in the empty living room and started sobbing. It was partially relief, partially, "HOLY SH!T WHAT DO I DO NOW!?"


Being a homeowner is a blessing and a curse.


----------



## JCnGrace

karliejaye said:


> The fear is normal, I think. Or else we are very much alike. My husband was finishing up classes when we finally got the keys. I drove to the house with a few boxes, sat in the empty living room and started sobbing. It was partially relief, partially, "HOLY SH!T WHAT DO I DO NOW!?"
> 
> 
> *Being a homeowner is a blessing and a curse*.


Tell me about it, I get home tonight to an overly warm house because our AC is out. Thankfully, it's going to be a cool night so with the windows open and fans going it's pretty comfortable.

I confess that I'm so wore out I'm going to have to do all my chattering tomorrow. LOL

I do have to say now though what fantastic people Change and her son are! The trip was a good time but the absolute best part of it was getting to spend part of it with them.:loveshower:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I confess that I went to my best friend's barn with her yesterday to play with the ponehs. She pretty much kidnapped me from being a shut-in all day. We turned the two mares out in the arena (remember that the younger one is the bat-crap crazy one who ran her over around Christmas and who she wanted me to help get ready to sell). When we went to bring them in, the younger mare was being a witch, so my best friend took the lunge whip and made her run. She was trying to make Toui back up and her body language was all wrong and so Toui popped up into a small rear. Instead of making that mare's world end right then and there, my best friend just stood there staring at her for a sec, then kept trying to get her to back up. Since she got away with it the first time, Toui popped up again. BA tried to get after her with the lunge whip, but it got tangled in the weeds in the arena, so there was no correction again. She went up a third time and finally I'd seen enough, so I went in and took the lunge whip from her. First thing I did was as soon as Toui tried to charge past me, I whapped her in the nose with the lash. Kept her running and away from the gate (where she wanted to go and why she was being so bargey) for a solid 15 minutes until she stopped trying to charge the gate. At one point, though, she was coming around on my left side (BA's weak side, so she thought she could sneak by there...little did she know, I'm left-handed) and I went to bring the lunge whip to bear and it go tangled in some weeds as I brought it around. The momentum of my arm going forward and my body twisting to follow Toui's movement combined and as the whip caught, my left shoulder (the bad one I've had surgery on before and that's been giving me a rough go of it lately) popped hard. So hard that I nearly passed out. Saw stars for a few seconds, but kept moving to keep Toui engaged and away from the gate. Now, my shoulder feels like there's a bunch of needles stabbing away at it, while a gremlin with a hammer goes to town on it at the same time. Nothing is touching it: not aspirin, ibuprofen, Tylenol, nada.


----------



## karliejaye

@Drafty, that sucks! Do you have insurance that will cover any PT? Sounds like that little mare needed a CTJ, or maybe even boot camp! What a little twit.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

No insurance. I make too much to qualify for state-funded medical, my work doesn't offer insurance (or any other benefits, really), and I looked into Obamacare, but it was like $450 a month for the cheapest plan for just me and I can't afford that. So, yeah.

And she's gotten a ton better than she was. She actually wants to be social now (she was alllllll up in my business when we were grooming BA's gelding and kept resting her chin on my shoulder). Before, she would panic if someone approached her. She's just very smart and VERY much an Arab, so once she figures out she can get away with something, she'll constantly try to get away with it. She's been allowed to rear up in the past, so now she thinks it should be her go-to way to get out of whatever she doesn't want to do. She's gonna learn right quick that that crap doesn't work with me. I will own her sassy black butt if she tries to rear up on me.


----------



## Zexious

^Ugh, I'm so sorry to hear that you've injured yourself... 
I know it's of little consolation, but ice and heat do a lot for me and my achey joints. 

I confess we're having cat troubles.
We took my Maine **** to get shaved yesterday and when I brought him home... the kitten is not having it. o,o Growling, hissing... So far he's attempted to attack him once. This behavior is extremely uncharacteristic and has got me worried Dx


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

The MC probably smells different, having been to the groomer. Give the kitten a little while to readjust. I know Abby freaks out when Cash goes to the groomer 'cuz he comes back smelling different. 

It doesn't help that today is a super stressful day at work. The owner is coming up, I've got employees at each other's throats over stupid stuff, and I have other employees threatening to walk out if one of the other employees isn't fired. I've locked myself in my office and I'm not coming out for anyone.


----------



## JCnGrace

Your Maine **** probably picked up some strange smells while he was out for a spa day Zexious. Things should be back to normal again in a couple of days when he starts smelling like his old self again.


----------



## JCnGrace

LOL Drafty and I were posting at the same time. Great minds think alike!


----------



## JCnGrace

Oh and AC is back up and running again, blown capacitor. We've been very fortunate with this house, really, because we haven't had many issues in it's 17 years, not even with major appliances. Not that I wouldn't LIKE some new appliances, especially a washer & dryer, but I don't NEED them. Hopefully everything won't take an unfixable crap all at the same time which is what we keep expecting to happen. LOL


----------



## karliejaye

JCnGrace said:


> We've been very fortunate with this house, really, because we haven't had many issues in it's 17 years, not even with major appliances.


 @JCnGrace, you need to touch wood now! That is just tempting the fates!


----------



## JCnGrace

I did, @karliejaye, I did.


----------



## Change

@JCnGrace - welcome back! I want to hear about the rest of y'all's trip, too! Glad the A/C fix wasn't anything major! 
@DraftyAiresMum - I think I'd be taking a mower or something to that round pen before my next CTJ with that mare. I wouldn't want there to be anything that could compromise my tools when I'm working. Hope your shoulder recovers soon! As for work... have you heard anything about the town job?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Change said:


> @[MENTION=24018]DraftyAiresMum - I think I'd be taking a mower or something to that round pen before my next CTJ with that mare. I wouldn't want there to be anything that could compromise my tools when I'm working. Hope your shoulder recovers soon! As for work... have you heard anything about the town job?


The arena needs to be dragged. The weeds are thick enough to warrant stirring up all the dust with a mower. 

Yeah, I heard about the town job. They hired someone with an MBA. :icon_rolleyes: I'm still looking. I can't take this stress anymore. I really don't feel appreciated at all and I'm exhausted all the time. Not worth the pittance in pay I get.


----------



## Change

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I'm still looking. I can't take this stress anymore. I really don't feel appreciated at all and I'm exhausted all the time. Not worth the pittance in pay I get.


Speaking from long experience, stress isn't worth any amount of pay! You should be working to live, not living to work, and life tosses us enough stresses without work adding to it.


----------



## Golden Horse

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Yeah, I heard about the town job. They hired someone with an MBA. :icon_rolleyes: I'm still looking. I can't take this stress anymore. I really don't feel appreciated at all and I'm exhausted all the time. Not worth the pittance in pay I get.


****, sorry about your shoulder and the job, that sucks big time, keep looking there must be better than you have out there. You are a reliable, capable, dedicated worker, and your current place does not appreciate you at all. Time to really look, don't do like I did, waited to long then totally crashed and burned, had a total breakdown and could not work for a long time. Never again do I let a job burn me out like that.....just to line some other persons pockets. 

The owner is running a business, not a charity, so quit donating all that free stuff to him, make him pay...or find someone else who will

Save​


----------



## Change

Drafty - have you talked to the owner about how much you do and how stressed you are? Is he the kind of 'boss' you can actually have a conversation with?


----------



## Zexious

I thought the same thing about scent-- the kitten (Spoopy) has displayed this behavior before when the Maine **** has returned home from the vet. Usually it's just one hiss then we're good to go. But this is excessive... a call to the vet also confirmed this is normal and they 'just have to work it out.' Hopefully they can do so without any bloodshed /cry


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I confess I've been putting off chores at the paddock


----------



## 6gun Kid

I confess that I just read all 193 pages of this thread! I also, shhhh, confess that more than 50% of the time was on the company dime


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Change said:


> Drafty - have you talked to the owner about how much you do and how stressed you are? Is he the kind of 'boss' you can actually have a conversation with?


Not really. He's very dismissive of anything he doesn't feel is important and is great at making you feel like what you're feeling isn't important. When he does present a solution, he makes you feel like an idiot for not seeing the same thing.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

Sorry to hear you are in pain again @Drafty. Get those cv's out to everywhere you would like to work whether they are advertising or not.

Cool to hear about Toui, but its sad that your friend has made no real progress since you first told us about her. That really is a waste of a nice horse.

I confess I am a bit miffed with the hospital internet today, it out-slows dial-up!! DH in again, doesn't seem to be life-threatening though.


----------



## Change

I confess I am going to eat WAY TOO MUCH tonight! Just ordered pizza!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

We had pork chops, fried potatoes, green beans, and chocolate came for dinner. Yeah, we're fat kids. :lol:

I finally asked my owner for my bonus. It'll be on my next check! No idea how much it'll be, but my Christmas bonus was $400, so we'll see.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

Drafty, he really is a stingy b..., I can't wait till you get a better job.
@Change, it's pizza, just gotta be done!!


----------



## Golden Horse

Supper tonight, falling apart beef, cooked all afternoon in the slow cooker, with potatoes and carrots, then did peas and corn when I came in...it was really really good.

We have a house guest for the weekend









So cute, but not so bright


----------



## JCnGrace

I confess that I am not caught up with everything yet, not on the forum or here at home. Heck, I haven't even unpacked my bags. I did get the minis moved up to the round pen today and all the extra chores that went along with that like adding a water tank, cleaning out their food buckets, bringing in a salt block, etc...Then I had to take a nap. LOL They can't stay in the round pen all year long because the barn it's attached to doesn't have electric ran to it so can't keep their water unfrozen in the winter. It will keep us from moving hay every few weeks to their normal barn though since it doesn't have much room for storage. They won't be too happy at first because they can't stay out 24/7 until they get grass ate down a lot more than it is right now.


----------



## JCnGrace

Change said:


> Hi all! Got back from Nashville where my Son and I had a great time with @*JCnGrace* , *her Mom (whom I've adopted as my new Mom)* and her Sister. Son and I got a later start than planned as the power went out Saturday morning and we couldn't leave until it came back on so we could re-arm the Security system {{sigh}}. We met up at the hotel, then headed to Party Central Downtown (2nd St) and wandered a bit. $28 for 4 hrs parking!!! Saw some pretty horses and carriages while we walked, then had a nice dinner at the Hard Rock Café where we sat in the rooftop dining area and watched the world walk by while a guy with a guitar sang 70s rock and country songs. After dinner we wandered into a store that sold boots, hats, and western wear. Drooled over a couple pair of cowboy boots, but managed to keep my wallet in my pocket. When we got back to the hotel, JCnGrace, my Son and I hung out in the grassy area between the pool (which closed at Sundown?!? Who does that???) and chatted.
> 
> Sunday, we drove down to Franklin, TN and took the guided tour of the Carnton Plantation, and learned a lot of Civil War history. The house tour was amazing! And the gardens! Oh My! I now want to build a grape covered arbor! After the tour, Son and I headed South and home while JC and Family headed North and East, toward Pigeon Forge. It was a really fun weekend and I totally love JC, her Mom and Sister.
> 
> Drafty - Aires just gets more good looking with every picture. I would so love to see him standing next to Malachi in a team-hitch!! ;-)
> 
> Re dog grooming - one of the reasons I love my short-haired pit bull babies. Turn on the hose, grab a leash, catch, wash, rinse, release! Shed and groom all at once. Of course as soon as released, they're dirty again since they immediately head for the grass for a good wriggly roll!
> 
> And as for people coming to big dog doggy-dates when they're afraid of big dogs? I say, "Turn the dogs loose and let him freak!" He'll either leave or get over it.


After mom complained about being on vacation with her 2 kids that were the most hard-headed out of the bunch, Linda and I voted on you being the one that gets to take her next year.:rofl:


----------



## StoneWings

I once tied the mare I lease in probably the most unsafe ways possible because the rope wasn't cooperating and I didn't have anything real great to tie to. 
I looked her owner dead in the eyes and told her "Don't tell the 4-H leader about this".
I fear her wrath...and never tied that way again. XD

I also couldn't get off of my horse after a 2 hour ride in an English saddle.
I'm 18.
This can't happen to me...
yet.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I confess I am trying this new treatment on Roy called equivibe , I'm really interested to see what happens.


----------



## JCnGrace

As for the rest of the trip... We only made it to Cookeville after parting company with you. Mom wanted to rest so sis and I went to the theater that was next door to the motel and saw Free State of Jones, which was pretty fitting after our tour of the plantation. Sevierville then Pigeon Forge. I have decided I can't deal with the tiny purse any longer and found an awesome (I think) one at a gift/souvenir shop. Soft teal leather with a black leather fringe on the flap and silver (color only, not real silver) horse shoe with a silver saddle in the middle. The straps have 3 or 4 metal rings on each end then teal leather trimmed with black for the rest of the strap. We also went to the largest knife store in the country (was advertised that way anyway) and it was huge. Several other typical shops for that area and a Christmas Store. There were a bunch of those along the way, what's up with that? I am so not a Christmas person, bah humbug. LOL 

My confession for this post is that my mind has not caught up with my body. We kept seeing adventure parks, you know, those kind with obstacle courses and zip lines and I kept wanting to stop at one of those. I got voted down on that and finally sis asked if I really thought I could make it through one of those obstacle courses. I told her my mind says I can but I'm pretty sure my body would be saying, "OH HELL NO!" after I tried the first one. LOL I'm also pretty sure that the employees and any guests who happened to see this fat old lady trying to do the first one would be busting a gut laughing at me. 

Anyway, when we were planning this trip I warned mom there were no casinos in TN so they weren't on the agenda. Of course she found a brochure in a kiosk advertising one in Cherokee, NC and looked on her Atlas to see that we weren't going to be far from there on our drive through the Smokies. Needless to say we went to NC on this trip too. LOL We went there for a couple of hours and then headed for home. Stopped for the night just outside of Knoxville and then the rest of the way home the next day.


----------



## Change

JCnGrace said:


> After mom complained about being on vacation with her 2 kids that were the most hard-headed out of the bunch, Linda and I voted on you being the one that gets to take her next year.:rofl:


Deal! I think we'll have a great time! I'll meet y'all in Memphis, we'll tour Elvis' house, and then head to the Casinos down along the Mississippi. ;-) I like to play Craps!

And you saw my giant bag I call a purse (also often called the "Tardis" bag for those who'll recognize the Dr Who reference). It's atrocious and gaudy and big enough to hide a baby grand in. I love it! We need pictures of your new one. Black, silver and teal sounds really pretty!

*Drafty *- That's great about the bonus! And after that's in your wallet, ask him about the raise you so definitely deserve!


----------



## 6gun Kid

I confess it makes me grind my teeth when people spell it woah. It is W-H-O-A!


----------



## Mulefeather

I confess that today, my upper thighs are on fire...from driving in the cart. The "Ferrari horse", Henry, is pretty much just that! He is SUPER forward and I had to be on him from the first minute because he was ready to go, go, go. I spent a good 10-15 minutes in the beginning just making him walk. He does what I call the "sneaky trot"- he's supposed to be walking, but it's almost more like a piaffe :lol:. I let him out into a stronger trot and he TOOK. OFF. He even cantered for a few strides before I got him back under control. I was doing a lot of bracing with my feet on the footboards  

It took about 30 minutes just to get him collected and figuring out where all the respective bells and whistles to his training are, but in the end we were doing a very nice, collected trot and some excellent transitions and turns around barrels. I'm just REALLY thankful I remembered my gloves that day or my hands would have been hamburger from having to be so strong on the reins. 

But, I'm happy to be taking on a new challenge and learning how to handle a more forward horse in the cart. It's also helping me figure out what kind of horse will work for me in the future.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Or "reigns."


----------



## Rainaisabelle

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Or "reigns."


Bane of my existence..


----------



## karliejaye

6gun Kid said:


> I confess it makes me grind my teeth when people spell it woah. It is W-H-O-A!


I confess it irks me when folks spell gait as gate. Or reins as rains or reigns. Or gelding as gilding. Or bridle as bridal. 
I confess I can be a bit pedantic.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I confess that for some reason unknown to me, it is bothering me that someone won't spend more than $30 on riding equipment, and that said riding equipment is a halter....


----------



## Zexious

^I know what you're talking about and... eh.
Money isn't really an object to me (name > price tag), but a halter is a fairly cheap piece of equipment. The person in question will very likely to able to find something plenty functional within their budget.

My friend wants to have a "sleepover" tonight... and I confess I feel way too old for this. Sleepovers sort of lose their charm when you live with your significant other xD


----------



## TimWhit91

I confess I got bit by some kind of fly a couple days ago and it itches so bad it is going to drive me insane. And it's the kind of itch that doesn't even feel good when you scratch it. Then it hurts. Ugh


----------



## 6gun Kid

karliejaye said:


> I confess it irks me when folks spell gait as gate. Or reins as rains or reigns. Or gelding as gilding. Or bridle as bridal.
> I confess I can be a bit pedantic.


 oh I could go on, those get me too. But, for some reason it is woah that really sets me off. Don't get me started on there and their or your and you're!


----------



## karliejaye

My husband, love him to death, but he cannot spell worth a darn. He cooks, so he writes the grocery list and I go shopping, since the store is down the block from my office. I have learned to laugh at things like "parmmeshian cheese" and "aspergus" but it used to make me so irrationally mad. Now he spells some stuff wrong on purpose just to get my goat.


----------



## Change

I confess I cringe at the spelling errors and misuse of their/there you're/your, but what really drives me crazy is punctuation. That little dot there? That's a period, and you use it to end a sentence. 

I also confess that I'm frustrated. I went out early - 7:30ish, while it was still in the 60s, to shovel manure and haul it to the compost heap... and the riding lawn tractor wouldn't start! AARGH!! So I ended up raking the manure into temporary compost heaps until I can haul it all out. Here it is, the first time in a while, that I feel up to doing this kind of work, AND I CAN'T!!!! GRRRR!


----------



## JCnGrace

Zexious said:


> ^I know what you're talking about and... eh.
> Money isn't really an object to me (name > price tag), but a halter is a fairly cheap piece of equipment. The person in question will very likely to able to find something plenty functional within their budget.
> 
> My friend wants to have a "sleepover" tonight... and I confess I feel way too old for this. Sleepovers sort of lose their charm when you live with your significant other xD


You'll feel this way for a while and then when you've been with that SO for years and years you'll be glad for a break. They then get called girl's night. LOL


----------



## JCnGrace

TimWhit91 said:


> I confess I got bit by some kind of fly a couple days ago and it itches so bad it is going to drive me insane. And it's the kind of itch that doesn't even feel good when you scratch it. Then it hurts. Ugh


There's something around here that does that too, it's horrible. The locals say it's turkey mites but I haven't been able to find much info on them. Searching usually leads you to deer ticks but locals say they're not the same thing. I have a few scars from the dang things because no matter how much you ignore the itching it won't go away, only intensifies and I have yet to find anything that helps, not store bought anti-itch creams/lotions and not home remedies either. I no longer pick wild blackberries because as good as they taste they sure as heck aren't worth the misery.


----------



## Change

JCnGrace said:


> You'll feel this way for a while and then when you've been with that SO for years and years you'll be glad for a break. They then get called girl's night. LOL


Or girl's weekend! Like ours.


----------



## Change

The itch that scratching doesn't help and makes worse, for me, is poison ivy/oak. GAH!


----------



## JCnGrace

Change said:


> The itch that scratching doesn't help and makes worse, for me, is poison ivy/oak. GAH!


Poison ivy loves me and I won't let hubby near me or touch his clothes when he gets it (you'd think he'd know what it looks like by now even if he used to be a city feller) but whatever causes that other itching is even worse, taking a round of prednisone doesn't even help. At least you can see poison ivy/oak and avoid it.


----------



## JCnGrace

Oh and while you could see that I got no genetics from our mom we both missed out on the part of dad's (I figure since you belong to mom now you might as well get dad too, even though he's been gone for a long time) genetics that made him immune to the poisonous plants. He could roll around in the stuff and not get even a teeny tiny blister. I used to have some poison ivy that grew up the side of my old house and he would pull it for me every time he came, you sure can't kill the stuff.


----------



## 6gun Kid

JCnGrace said:


> I used to have some poison ivy that grew up the side of my old house and he would pull it for me every time he came, you sure can't kill the stuff.


Get goats, it is a delicacy to them. They will walk away from the feed bucket to get at Poison Ivy.


----------



## Golden Horse

On spelling, I confess I'm not the greatest, mildly dyslexic so struggle on some words, and probably drive people crazy sometimes.

BUT

A prolific poster here keeps talking about Harrolding.......It's HARROWING, it is indeed harrowing to read as well!


----------



## karliejaye

Ahhhhhhh, I confess I am having a minor freak-out. I have 4 weeks to get my contracts obligated, which includes field work, inventory, map work, NEPA clearances, and actually writing the contracts and getting them signed, plus second level reviews, but I have to be on bed rest for 2 weeks in there. I "only" have 25 to get done. AHHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Skyseternalangel said:


> I confess that for some reason unknown to me, it is bothering me that someone won't spend more than $30 on riding equipment, and that said riding equipment is a halter....


I would be loathe to spend that much on a halter. I got my nice red and black one for $20, shipped. I did spend $40 on my leather halter, but it's nearly impossible to find draft-size leather halters in my area, so when I found one for a relatively decent price, I snatched it up. My other halters, I didn't spend more than $20 on, either. :shrug:


----------



## DomiStLaurent

I'm the worst when it comes to buying halters. I wait until I make my yearly visit to Tennessee and I stock up on halters for like $3/ea. Stymie breaks them far too often for me to justify spending a lot of money. Lol.


----------



## TimWhit91

JCnGrace said:


> There's something around here that does that too, it's horrible. The locals say it's turkey mites but I haven't been able to find much info on them. Searching usually leads you to deer ticks but locals say they're not the same thing. I have a few scars from the dang things because no matter how much you ignore the itching it won't go away, only intensifies and I have yet to find anything that helps, not store bought anti-itch creams/lotions and not home remedies either. I no longer pick wild blackberries because as good as they taste they sure as heck aren't worth the misery.


Ugh they are aweful! Nothing really works. I have been alternating baking soda and water then benadryl cream. It just barely takes the edge off. I don't know whatkind of fly it is, they are in between a house fly and horse fly in size


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

6gun Kid said:


> I confess it makes me grind my teeth when people spell it woah. It is W-H-O-A!


The one that bugs me is confirmation!!!!!! It's Conf-o-rmation


----------



## Rain Shadow

So I confess I'm starting to take the plunge and switch Kenzie into her own tack. She's been wearing Ty's stuff, using his old grooming kit, his fleece cooler, his old blankets. The only new thing she's gotten is a halter and a saddle that fits her. 

Well today I ordered her this baby pad and rope halter. We are going lime green!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I would be loathe to spend that much on a halter. I got my nice red and black one for $20, shipped. I did spend $40 on my leather halter, but it's nearly impossible to find draft-size leather halters in my area, so when I found one for a relatively decent price, I snatched it up. My other halters, I didn't spend more than $20 on, either. :shrug:


Oh I know, I'm even hesitant to spend more than $30 on a halter. But I think the issue I have is that it's also their primary riding tack, not just for catching and grooming... so it is bothering me that they want to spend so little.

I don't honestly have a clue why I'm bothered but lol, I don't make much sense sometimes


----------



## Rain Shadow

I ride in a halter a lot. Its about all I rode Ty in and it was a $5 rope halter with rings.


----------



## JCnGrace

6gun Kid said:


> Get goats, it is a delicacy to them. They will walk away from the feed bucket to get at Poison Ivy.


I haven't lived in that house since 1993 so no longer an issue. I like goats as long as they don't belong to me. I don't need anything else right now that eats and poops.


----------



## JCnGrace

TimWhit91 said:


> Ugh they are aweful! Nothing really works. I have been alternating baking soda and water then benadryl cream. It just barely takes the edge off. I don't know whatkind of fly it is, they are in between a house fly and horse fly in size


Stable flies? They've been bad this year.


----------



## JCnGrace

Rain Shadow said:


> I ride in a halter a lot. Its about all I rode Ty in and it was a $5 rope halter with rings.


I have one of those that I use if I'm just tooling around the barn lots or pasture. I love it.


----------



## Golden Horse

Last halter I bought, leather with silver (foil) trim and a leather lead.....$2 yup $2 still need to clean that one up and sell it....

Reminds me I must find Fergies travelling halter....showing next weekend again


----------



## Zexious

^I got lucky and my gelding came with his lovely leather one <3<3

I confess my leetle foot hurts x.x


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I confess that I very nearly called in to work today. It's the rodeo parade today and then the rodeo dance this evening. Prescott, the larger town about ten miles from where I live, boasts the "World's Oldest Rodeo." It's a tradition to attend the parade and dance. Plus, I'm just really not feeling work right now. I hate not being able to spend time with my husband because we have opposite days off. He has Monday off because it's a holiday and I have to work. I almost started crying this morning when I thought about having to go to work.


----------



## Zexious

^Would your boss maybe send you off a little early so you could enjoy the festivities?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

My boss has no say in it. I can call someone in early if I want or need to. Not much he can do about it. However, the parade is from 9am to noon, so I'd miss it unless I did a half day and I know the only person I could call in today wouldn't want to come in that early. An hour, sure, but not four. As for the dance, DH and I have already decided we're going tonight (it's 8pm to 1am), since it's the last night.


----------



## Golden Horse

I confess I'm royally peed off....I was advised to check my scores from the last two shows as there have been issues. Well I did and turned out I was over scored for one test, and it affects the placings, and of course the year end championship.....so I have to let the organizer know..and will lose the first place I got in the first show


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

Golden Horse said:


> I confess I'm royally peed off....I was advised to check my scores from the last two shows as there have been issues. Well I did and turned out I was over scored for one test, and it affects the placings, and of course the year end championship.....so I have to let the organizer know..and will lose the first place I got in the first show


That is appallingly inefficient, is it run by amateurs!!


----------



## 6gun Kid

There is a really crazy dude up here who has a gun store called, appropriately enough, grazy gun dealer. He has these ridiculous sales, but his Independence Day sales take the cake. For instance today if you buy 100 rds of ammo he will sell, you an AR-15 for $399.00 (some 300 bucks below retail). He he also had 85 dollar leather holsters for 3 bucks, yes you read that right 3 bucks! I confess I went and spent 19 dollars, bought my wife a holster for her pistol (hers was 10.00$), me a holster, a can of muzzleloader cleaner, (usually 19.99, got it for a buck), and a gun case! Plus i got a free bratwurst, bottle of water, and a cap! Feels like Christmas, lol! What's more never made it into the store there was a line, I just shoppe d the clearance tent, I agoing back tomorrow t go inside the store igur I will go before the Baptists get outta church,


----------



## Golden Horse

ShirtHotTeez said:


> That is appallingly inefficient, is it run by amateurs!!


Yup volunteers and amateurs......never had issues before


----------



## JCnGrace

Golden Horse said:


> I confess I'm royally peed off....I was advised to check my scores from the last two shows as there have been issues. Well I did and turned out I was over scored for one test, and it affects the placings, and of course the year end championship.....so I have to let the organizer know..and will lose the first place I got in the first show


Well that sucks!


----------



## JCnGrace

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I confess that I very nearly called in to work today. It's the rodeo parade today and then the rodeo dance this evening. Prescott, the larger town about ten miles from where I live, boasts the "World's Oldest Rodeo." It's a tradition to attend the parade and dance. Plus, I'm just really not feeling work right now. I hate not being able to spend time with my husband because we have opposite days off. He has Monday off because it's a holiday and I have to work. I almost started crying this morning when I thought about having to go to work.


I would have called in, sounds like my kind of activity.


----------



## JCnGrace

6gun Kid said:


> There is a really crazy dude up here who has a gun store called, appropriately enough, grazy gun dealer. He has these ridiculous sales, but his Independence Day sales take the cake. For instance today if you buy 100 rds of ammo he will sell, you an AR-15 for $399.00 (some 300 bucks below retail). He he also had 85 dollar leather holsters for 3 bucks, yes you read that right 3 bucks! I confess I went and spent 19 dollars, bought my wife a holster for her pistol (hers was 10.00$), me a holster, a can of muzzleloader cleaner, (usually 19.99, got it for a buck), and a gun case! Plus i got a free bratwurst, bottle of water, and a cap! Feels like Christmas, lol! What's more never made it into the store there was a line, I just shoppe d the clearance tent, I agoing back tomorrow t go inside the store igur I will go before the Baptists get outta church,


Sounds like you hit pay dirt. If I told hubby about this he would be on his way to TX. LOL


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

ShirtHotTeez said:


> That is appallingly inefficient, is it run by amateurs!!


Oh, lol, I didn't actually think it was!!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Going to my parents' house after work for dinner. London broil, corn on the cob, watermelon. All sorts of good stuff. My mom is an amazing cook. We ran into my parents at the grocery store yesterday. Doesn't sound like a big deal, seeing as how we live in a small town with only one grocery store, but they usually do their grocery shopping in the next town over because the prices are better. My mom didn't see me, so I ran over and (gently) tackled her. Then, because she rarely shops at that grocery store, we had to show her where a whole bunch of stuff was. It was a little strained, but I think DH is really going to endear himself to them when he shows up at their house bright and early on Monday morning to help them plant a tree (my dad tore the muscles in his left arm...again...so digging the hole for the tree has been really slow going, as they're both 71-years-old and just can't do as much as they used to). 

In other news, I got my bonus this check. I feel kind of insulted, though. $400. Which means my check before taxes, including the bonus, was $1600 (my normal salary is $1200 every check, before taxes) By the time taxes and child support came out, my check was $1087 (my regular checks are $798).


----------



## Golden Horse

I confess I'm feeling a bit put upon, and I'm not sure if I am being fair or not....

Family is family right, you help each other out, it's what you do.

So son and new family are away for 4 days, and we of course are dog sitting, no issue with that, love having him here, but doing sons job, suddenly hit me today am I being a mug?

Son has worked on the farm with us up until this year, now he has left to go manage a chicken farm, a salary and bonus job. Hubby and I go and help him when he is placing chicks, and I have done chores for him on the odd day when he is helping us out. BUT I have spent hours each day, and today was horrible, so many problems to fix, doing a job that he gets paid for.

When do family ties fail, and when does being a sucker take over? It's not that I want paid, but it does just rub a little, I'm doing his JOB, it's so he can go to something that is important to him, a big congregation of his church, with a couple of days family time tagged on.....

Aghhh I don't know what is right or fair here, but livestock has to be looked after


----------



## JCnGrace

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Going to my parents' house after work for dinner. London broil, corn on the cob, watermelon. All sorts of good stuff. My mom is an amazing cook. We ran into my parents at the grocery store yesterday. Doesn't sound like a big deal, seeing as how we live in a small town with only one grocery store, but they usually do their grocery shopping in the next town over because the prices are better. My mom didn't see me, so I ran over and (gently) tackled her. Then, because she rarely shops at that grocery store, we had to show her where a whole bunch of stuff was. It was a little strained, but I think DH is really going to endear himself to them when he shows up at their house bright and early on Monday morning to help them plant a tree (my dad tore the muscles in his left arm...again...so digging the hole for the tree has been really slow going, as they're both 71-years-old and just can't do as much as they used to).
> 
> In other news, I got my bonus this check. I feel kind of insulted, though. $400. Which means my check before taxes, including the bonus, was $1600 (my normal salary is $1200 every check, before taxes) By the time taxes and child support came out, my check was $1087 (my regular checks are $798).


I'm just liking your first paragraph Drafty. As for the second...well I hope some of those resumes you were going to send out finds you a new and better job.


----------



## JCnGrace

Golden Horse said:


> I confess I'm feeling a bit put upon, and I'm not sure if I am being fair or not....
> 
> Family is family right, you help each other out, it's what you do.
> 
> So son and new family are away for 4 days, and we of course are dog sitting, no issue with that, love having him here, but doing sons job, suddenly hit me today am I being a mug?
> 
> Son has worked on the farm with us up until this year, now he has left to go manage a chicken farm, a salary and bonus job. Hubby and I go and help him when he is placing chicks, and I have done chores for him on the odd day when he is helping us out. BUT I have spent hours each day, and today was horrible, so many problems to fix, doing a job that he gets paid for.
> 
> When do family ties fail, and when does being a sucker take over? It's not that I want paid, but it does just rub a little, I'm doing his JOB, it's so he can go to something that is important to him, a big congregation of his church, with a couple of days family time tagged on.....
> 
> Aghhh I don't know what is right or fair here, but livestock has to be looked after


As long as he's willing to do the same for you then I don't see it as taking advantage. If he's always too busy to lend a hand to you or grumbles about it though then I would have a problem.


----------



## JCnGrace

I confess that hubby and I were talking about updating our will today and I hate talking and thinking about it.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

JCnGrace said:


> I confess that hubby and I were talking about updating our will today and I hate talking and thinking about it.


My partner won't talk to me about it at all :/ admittedly I'm only 20 but I think it's completely important for him to know what I want if in the sudden event I die.


----------



## JCnGrace

Rainaisabelle said:


> My partner won't talk to me about it at all :/ admittedly I'm only 20 but I think it's completely important for him to know what I want if in the sudden event I die.


You're right Rainaisabelle, it's one of those necessary evils in life that we have to deal with whether we want to or not. 

I finally sat down this evening and made a list of family heirlooms that my side of the family should get if they want them. Things that belonged to my grandparents and great aunts/uncles that probably won't meant a thing to my nieces and nephews since they don't remember them but I still want them to have a crack at those things anyway.


----------



## Golden Horse

JCnGrace said:


> As long as he's willing to do the same for you then I don't see it as taking advantage. If he's always too busy to lend a hand to you or grumbles about it though then I would have a problem.



Feels like a one way street at the moment...we could of used a hand during seeding but it never happened.....I guess we wait and see, I know he has had a lot on his plate, things should be better now.


----------



## Zexious

@JCnGrace -- Eeep, that sounds like a heavy conversation... but a necessary one.
I admit I haven't thought about it, despite probably being an age that I now should. Especially since I have 'assets' to worry about. Ugh.

Boyfriend and I went to an art festival downtown today. It was great--stimulating conversation, some drinks... though I confess that I did get absolutely scorched.


----------



## Golden Horse

I confess I am laughing way to much at this ad

Black & Decker toaster | toasters, toaster ovens | Edmonton | Kijiji

*Black & Decker toaster*



Brand new Never used
unwanted gift
Good for bread and beagles 
Pickup downtown 
$15


----------



## SwissMiss

Golden Horse said:


> I confess I am laughing way to much at this ad
> 
> Black & Decker toaster | toasters, toaster ovens | Edmonton | Kijiji
> 
> *Black & Decker toaster*
> 
> 
> 
> Brand new Never used
> unwanted gift
> Good for bread and beagles
> Pickup downtown
> $15


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## SwissMiss

I confess, I don't like the way my mare looks at the moment...
When I complained about it to my vet (he was out for shots), his laconic answer was: "she is a pasture horse in Mississippi. What do you expect?"

I know, but I want my pretty horse back!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

SwissMiss said:


> I confess, I don't like the way my mare looks at the moment...
> When I complained about it to my vet (he was out for shots), his laconic answer was: "she is a pasture horse in Mississippi. What do you expect?"
> 
> I know, but I want my pretty horse back!


Supplements!


----------



## DomiStLaurent

Skyseternalangel said:


> Supplements!


Supplements are the key to everything!


I might be a little obsessed. Lol


----------



## JCnGrace

Skyseternalangel said:


> Supplements!


Do those work or the color specific shampoos on sun bleaching? I've never tried either so just curious.


----------



## Zexious

@SwissMiss -- What don't you like about the way your horse is looking? Coat quality? Condition? etcetc? 

I confess I really don't want to work today /cry


----------



## Change

I confess I never expected this thread to last for 200 pages, but it has! 

I confess I really don't want to do anything or go anywhere tonight (4th of July) because last night the neighbor kids were shooting fireworks and firecrackers and the horses had worked themselves into a sweat. I'd rather stay home and try to keep them calm since I know tonight will be worse. 

My granddaughter and her fiancé are visiting and my son suggested we all head to Nashville this afternoon. I sure hope they'll agree to go off and leave me at home.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I confess that I want today to go by as quickly as possible, but it probably won't happen. Of course, no one is checking out yet (why leave at a decent hour so that people who have to work can get done at a decent time and spend time with their families?!), so that means no one has anything to do yet.


----------



## SwissMiss

Zexious said:


> @SwissMiss -- What don't you like about the way your horse is looking? Coat quality? Condition? etcetc?
> 
> I confess I really don't want to work today /cry


I'm with you on the I don't want to work trip! But heading out soon as well.

What I don't like about the way my mare looks? Sun bleached and a sunburnt nose, her coat shows she is drenched in sweat most of the day and the bugs are visibly pestering her... So yes, my vet is right, a typical pasture horse appearance.
When I got her last year she looked worse. Good nutrition, feed through bug off and TLC have helped a lot. If she would learn to relax in the barn in front of a fan, or keep her sunscreen on, it would be much better....


----------



## JCnGrace

Change said:


> I confess I never expected this thread to last for 200 pages, but it has!
> 
> I confess I really don't want to do anything or go anywhere tonight (4th of July) because last night the neighbor kids were shooting fireworks and firecrackers and the horses had worked themselves into a sweat. I'd rather stay home and try to keep them calm since I know tonight will be worse.
> 
> My granddaughter and her fiancé are visiting and my son suggested we all head to Nashville this afternoon. I sure hope they'll agree to go off and leave me at home.


Me either, I was surprised when it went past the first page! LOL

What, does son want another taste of Nashville? It was too crowded for me last weekend, I surely don't EVEN want to imagine what it will be like this weekend. 

Rain last night and now rain again today so fireworks have been held at a minimum around here. I heard some Fri. night but since my horses are used to gunfire they pretty much ignore fireworks too. It might bother them if they saw a big display of lights but people out here tend to like the boom better than the lights. LOL


----------



## 6gun Kid

Golden Horse said:


> I confess I am laughing way to much at this ad
> 
> Black & Decker toaster | toasters, toaster ovens | Edmonton | Kijiji
> 
> *Black & Decker toaster*
> 
> 
> 
> Brand new Never used
> unwanted gift
> Good for bread and beagles
> Pickup downtown
> $15


 I confess I like my beagles fried not toasted (kidding.............. or am I?)


----------



## Skyseternalangel

JCnGrace said:


> Do those work or the color specific shampoos on sun bleaching? I've never tried either so just curious.


 @JCnGrace Yes! Needs more omega 3 and 6 in their diet, in the past I've supplemented Black Oil Sunflower Seeds (BOSS) and it made Sky's chestnut bits DARK.


----------



## 6gun Kid

I confess i made friends with Jim Beam tonight. I suspect it wont be a positive friendship, we got waaaayyy too close waaaayy too fast!


----------



## Rain Shadow

So I confess I've picked up glue, flour, cheap bowls, and I have newspaper. 

I'm going to attempt a paper mache Captain America shield for Noah's halloween costume. Its going to be a rough first attempt I'm sure. 

Kairi is helping. If you don't hear from me, assume she paper mached me to the table and send help.


----------



## JCnGrace

6gun Kid said:


> I confess i made friends with Jim Beam tonight. I suspect it wont be a positive friendship, we got waaaayyy too close waaaayy too fast!


I've made the acquaintance of Jack Daniels a few too many times myself.:dance-smiley05:


----------



## JCnGrace

I confess that hubby wants to sell the 2 mares that I consider his. I don't care if HE sells them but for some reason he thinks I'M the one that needs to sell them and I really want no part of it. I got burned out on buyers back when we were in the business. He thinks I'm awful for not wanting to help him out. What do you guys think, am I being a bad girl for not wanting to deal with it?


----------



## JCnGrace

Rain Shadow said:


> So I confess I've picked up glue, flour, cheap bowls, and I have newspaper.
> 
> I'm going to attempt a paper mache Captain America shield for Noah's halloween costume. Its going to be a rough first attempt I'm sure.
> 
> Kairi is helping. If you don't hear from me, assume she paper mached me to the table and send help.


That creates a very amusing mind picture. I'll put 911 on speed dial.


----------



## Golden Horse

JCnGrace said:


> I confess that hubby wants to sell the 2 mares that I consider his. I don't care if HE sells them but for some reason he thinks I'M the one that needs to sell them and I really want no part of it. I got burned out on buyers back when we were in the business. He thinks I'm awful for not wanting to help him out. What do you guys think, am I being a bad girl for not wanting to deal with it?


No you are not bad, selling horses is a PITA, you could write up ads for him, but give his contact details!


----------



## JCnGrace

I confess that I was just replying on another thread and the word I wanted to use flew right out of my head. It happens quite often and it's really starting to bug me. I had to enter "other words for decontaminate" into Bing to come up with the one I wanted which was sterilize. I swear my brain is disappearing at an alarming rate.


----------



## JCnGrace

Golden Horse said:


> No you are not bad, selling horses is a PITA, you could write up ads for him, but give his contact details!


He doesn't mind writing up the ad, he wants me to deal with the buyers and the horse.


----------



## finn113

I think breeches are more comfortable than any other type of pants, and actually wear them more often in public (-':


----------



## Golden Horse

JCnGrace said:


> He doesn't mind writing up the ad, he wants me to deal with the buyers and the horse.


Wrong division of labor, writing the ad is the easy part.....BUT if it is going to make life easier getting rid of a couple, then I guess you help out, Do you get commission on the sale :wink:


----------



## JCnGrace

Golden Horse said:


> *Wrong division of labor*, writing the ad is the easy part.....BUT if it is going to make life easier getting rid of a couple, then I guess you help out, Do you get commission on the sale :wink:


Exactly my thoughts. 

What's easier? I don't mind taking care of them, they are both easy keepers and in the scheme of things what's a few more poop piles to clean up. :icon_rolleyes:

Quite frankly neither one would be an easy sell. Este is sound but 20 years old and has only been used for a brood mare. I'd give her away for a companion horse but I'm certainly not going to advertise her for free.

Cloud is a conundrum. For an experienced person she's a dream and you'd think she's a beginner's horse for riding but probably is not as challenging as an experienced person would want. However, if a person can't fairly demand her respect, she'll totally take advantage so is not really a beginner's horse. I mean how many people out there looking for a horse is an experienced horse handler but beginner rider. LOL


----------



## JCnGrace

finn113 said:


> I think breeches are more comfortable than any other type of pants, and actually wear them more often in public (-':


Do you know I have never had a pair of breeches on in my life? I promise you now is not the time for me start wearing form fitting clothes either. LOL


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I confess I made silverside and I am so excited for it


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

JCnGrace said:


> I mean how many people out there looking for a horse is an experienced horse handler but beginner rider. LOL


*raises hand slowly*

You found your dream buyer. :lol: I am very experienced on the ground. Retrained several OTTBs, retrained my old gelding from the ground to the saddle, trained Aires completely from scratch on the ground. But I am very much a beginner in the saddle. Been told I'm a natural (great seat, good position, soft hands), but still VERY much a beginner. :icon_rolleyes: Presents quite a conundrum with my green-as-grass 7yo. *sigh*


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I confess that we were supposed to go to the town 4th of July shindig last night and we looked at each other, started laughing, and said "I don't want to go, do you?" So, we stayed home and watched Rush Hour 3 and The Hobbit: The Desolation of Smaug. Then we sat in the backyard and watched the town fireworks in our pajamas.

I also confess that I am beyond blessed that none of our animals give two figs about fireworks. The two dogs (Cash, 9, and Abby, 3.5) were just relaxing at our feet through the whole fireworks display and it was less than five miles away (more like two and a half or three miles).


----------



## Change

I confess that Jose Cuervo and I occasionally renew our friendship, usually with unpredictable (and often embarrassing) results.

If Son wouldn't kill me, I'd probably consider Cloud, as well, JC. As it is, though, I could probably arrange transport out to Drafty... ;-)

Son's blood pressure bottomed out at dialysis yesterday, so they didn't release him until after noon. Kids decided to check out one of the local malls while waiting for him - I begged out as I detest malls. Instead of heading to N'ville for the festivities, Son and grandkids decided to go see the new Independence Day movie and then watch the fireworks show at the Space & Rocket Center. I stayed home to ensure the horses didn't go crazy. Surprisingly, the horses were much more settled last night than they were from the few fireworks set off on the 3rd!

Today is Son's birthday. As of midnight last night he still hadn't decided what he wants to do or what present(s) he wants. {{sigh}}


----------



## Farelia

"I had a bowl of nails for breakfast...without any milk." On a serious note, I have a collection of equine supplies, but I have never owned a horse. Is that weird?


----------



## JCnGrace

draftyairesmum said:


> *raises hand slowly*
> 
> you found your dream buyer. :lol: I am very experienced on the ground. Retrained several ottbs, retrained my old gelding from the ground to the saddle, trained aires completely from scratch on the ground. But i am very much a beginner in the saddle. Been told i'm a natural (great seat, good position, soft hands), but still very much a beginner. :icon_rolleyes: Presents quite a conundrum with my green-as-grass 7yo. *sigh*


Sold!!!


----------



## JCnGrace

Rainaisabelle said:


> I confess I made silverside and I am so excited for it


I confess that I don't have a clue what silverside is or how it's made. :redface:


----------



## JCnGrace

Change said:


> I confess that Jose Cuervo and I occasionally renew our friendship, usually with unpredictable (and often embarrassing) results.
> 
> If Son wouldn't kill me, I'd probably consider Cloud, as well, JC. As it is, though, I could probably arrange transport out to Drafty... ;-)
> 
> Son's blood pressure bottomed out at dialysis yesterday, so they didn't release him until after noon. Kids decided to check out one of the local malls while waiting for him - I begged out as I detest malls. Instead of heading to N'ville for the festivities, Son and grandkids decided to go see the new Independence Day movie and then watch the fireworks show at the Space & Rocket Center. I stayed home to ensure the horses didn't go crazy. Surprisingly, the horses were much more settled last night than they were from the few fireworks set off on the 3rd!
> 
> Today is Son's birthday. As of midnight last night he still hadn't decided what he wants to do or what present(s) he wants. {{sigh}}


Scary! Is he ok?

Tell him :happy-birthday8: and give him a hug for me. You raised a pretty awesome young man there ya know! Mom is still talking about him taking such good care of her while we were in Nashville.


----------



## JCnGrace

American Pride said:


> "I had a bowl of nails for breakfast...without any milk." On a serious note, I have a collection of equine supplies, but I have never owned a horse. Is that weird?


Well no, not at all. You probably won't find a person on this forum that thinks your acquiring behavior is weird. After all, you might have one someday.


----------



## Change

JCnGrace said:


> Scary! Is he ok?
> 
> Tell him :happy-birthday8: and give him a hug for me. You raised a pretty awesome young man there ya know! Mom is still talking about him taking such good care of her while we were in Nashville.


He's okay. This happens every now and then. They can't release him unless his top number is over 100 and he was in the 76/54 range. They gave him fluids to drink and made him walk around a bit until things normalized. 

Thank you, and I will pass on your birthday wishes. He thought your Mom was pretty cool and feisty! LOL.


----------



## Golden Horse

Change said:


> I confess that Jose Cuervo and I occasionally renew our friendship, usually with unpredictable (and often embarrassing) results.
> 
> .................................................................
> 
> 
> 
> Today is Son's birthday. As of midnight last night he still hadn't decided what he wants to do or what present(s) he wants. {{sigh}}


Another Happy Birthday wish from Canada!

I confess I have been known to have an evening with Captain Morgan......that can be a bit of a rum do!

Save​


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

JCnGrace said:


> Sold!!!


I seriously wish!! It would be great to have a horse to build my confidence on, while bringing Aires along. It would also give DH a pretty horse to ride, like he wants. Then when Aires is broke enough and DH knows enough, he can ride Aires and I could ride Cloud. Plus, we'd finally get that matched dream team for driving we've always talked about, @JCnGrace. ;-)


----------



## Farelia

JCnGrace said:


> Well no, not at all. You probably won't find a person on this forum that thinks your acquiring behavior is weird. After all, you might have one someday.


I figured that I should ask since most people stare at me with a confused look on their face when they see my hoard.


----------



## sarahfromsc

I confess I had an evening with Arnold Palmer....high octane Arnold Palmer. Mix ice tea flavored moonshine with lemonade flavored moonshine and you have a gift that keeps on giving, or in my case kicked my old butt.

I stopped drinking the high octane Arnold palmers when I first felt the slight buzz. Well, one must stop before then because the buzz just kept on building.

Those things are way potent.


----------



## 6gun Kid

Change said:


> Son's blood pressure bottomed out at dialysis yesterday, so they didn't release him until after noon.}}


 I am a Dialysis tech.


----------



## Zexious

@American Pride -- Not at all xD 
I owned all sorts of equipment and tack and attire before I ever owned a horse.

I confess I got a little too crazy last night...
Ugh.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

JCnGrace said:


> Rainaisabelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I confess I made silverside and I am so excited for it
> 
> 
> 
> I confess that I don't have a clue what silverside is or how it's made.
Click to expand...

It's beef, we make it in a slow cooker with chicken stock, pepper corns, bay leaves, salt and pepper served with mashed potatoes and white sauce


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

Rainaisabelle said:


> It's beef, we make it in a slow cooker with chicken stock, pepper corns, bay leaves, salt and pepper served with mashed potatoes and white sauce


That looks like a beautiful piece of meat. Sounds scrumptious 

I use a mustard sauce with silverside, it uses the liquid the meat is cooked in for extra flavour, try it. I always put a carrot or two in the water as well, and eat them afterwards 

Mustard Sauce
Prep Time: 15 mins 
Servings: Makes 1.5 cups

1 egg
2 Tbsp sugar
1 Tbsp Edmonds standard flour
2 tsp mustard powder
1 cup water or corned beef cooking liquid (I use the cooking liquid for extra flavour)
¼ cup malt vinegar
salt and pepper
@Rainaisabelle you might know silverside as corned beef.

:gallop: :gallop:


----------



## Rainaisabelle

ShirtHotTeez said:


> Rainaisabelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's beef, we make it in a slow cooker with chicken stock, pepper corns, bay leaves, salt and pepper served with mashed potatoes and white sauce
> 
> 
> 
> That looks like a beautiful piece of meat. Sounds scrumptious
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use a mustard sauce with silverside, it uses the liquid the meat is cooked in for extra flavour, try it. I always put a carrot or two in the water as well, and eat them afterwards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mustard Sauce
> Prep Time: 15 mins
> Servings: Makes 1.5 cups
> 
> 1 egg
> 2 Tbsp sugar
> 1 Tbsp Edmonds standard flour
> 2 tsp mustard powder
> 1 cup water or corned beef cooking liquid (I use the cooking liquid for extra flavour)
> ¼ cup malt vinegar
> salt and pepper
> 
> @Rainaisabelle you might know silverside as corned beef.
Click to expand...

I do know it as corned beef as well  I've never had mustard sauce mostly because my partner wouldn't eat it


----------



## JCnGrace

Looks good @Rainaisabelle! We always have cabbage with corned beef. My friend always made a pot of it on New Year's Eve because she had the superstition that if corned beef & cabbage was the very first thing you ate on Jan. 1 then you had good luck all year.


----------



## JCnGrace

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I seriously wish!! It would be great to have a horse to build my confidence on, while bringing Aires along. It would also give DH a pretty horse to ride, like he wants. Then when Aires is broke enough and DH knows enough, he can ride Aires and I could ride Cloud. Plus, we'd finally get that matched dream team for driving we've always talked about, @*JCnGrace* . ;-)


Me too, @Drafty. I just know they'd look awesome together.


----------



## Zexious

I confess all this talk of food is making me hungry...


----------



## Golden Horse

Zexious said:


> I confess all this talk of food is making me hungry...


Glad it isn't just me, a nice beef sandwich sounds so good right now


----------



## Zexious

^Yum!<3
That's the last thing I need

/tubby


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I confess, I am feeling quite ill although not ill in the sense I am sick. My chest feels it's quite heavy when I walked around in the back yard and came back inside I felt a bit dizzy and like I was going to pass out.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

time to see the vet Raina


----------



## Change

6gun Kid said:


> I am a Dialysis tech.


Then you, perhaps better than anyone else here, understand what he (and I) go through 3 times a week. His 10th anniversary is late Feb next year!


----------



## 6gun Kid

Change said:


> Then you, perhaps better than anyone else here, understand what he (and I) go through 3 times a week. His 10th anniversary is late Feb next year!


 I do, been doing it for 20 years this October, anything you want to know just ask, but at 10 years you probably know all you need to.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

ShirtHotTeez said:


> time to see the vet Raina


No way! I have seen where they put the thermometer :wink::wink::wink:


----------



## Change

6gun Kid said:


> I do, been doing it for 20 years this October, anything you want to know just ask, but at 10 years you probably know all you need to.


Pretty much! LOL. Short of inserting and removing the needles (which Son would probably do on his own if they'd let him) we know the entire routine.


----------



## 6gun Kid

I confess I didn't want to get out of bed this morning it is like I just cannot catch up on my sleep.


----------



## JCnGrace

6gun Kid said:


> I confess I didn't want to get out of bed this morning it is like I just cannot catch up on my sleep.


I've been that way since I got back from vacation. I thought they were supposed to reenergize you not wear you out!:icon_rolleyes:


----------



## 6gun Kid

JCnGrace said:


> I've been that way since I got back from vacation. I thought they were supposed to reenergize you not wear you out!:icon_rolleyes:


 That's too, I spent a fabulous week on the beach in South Carolina, but once I got home all I have done is go, go, go!


----------



## BreezylBeezyl

I confess that I'm incredibly impulsive and want everything and anything, *right now*. I spend a lot of money on tack and other horse related paraphernalia and then complain that I never have any money to buy myself clothes or do nice things with, but then reason that I have a horse and should be happy. I bought a truck because I wanted one even though I can just barely afford it between gas and payments. Same with my (second) house, which I had to borrow money for for the down payment (to be fair, it was a ridiculously small amount).

Luckily I got a raise this year......... and have three tenants......... and have some assets that are paid off.......... Maybe one day I _won't_ have to declare bankruptcy.


----------



## Zexious

^Is there someone in your life that could maybe help hold you accountable for your spending?
I'm not suggesting you need someone to hold your hand, but having a second opinion or a third party to chat about your decisions with may help be a buffer to unnecessary spending?

I confess I can't wait for breakfast ;o;


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I confess I woke up at noon today... lol


----------



## TimWhit91

I confess the baby and I are both still sick :/ so over it.


----------



## Mulefeather

Breezyl - It's tough to hold yourself accountable for savings, but I feel like having money in savings as well as an emergency fund makes me feel so much better. Also, it makes the things you work to save for that much more valuable to you, and you're much more likely to take care of them. There's nothing wrong with shopping if you've got the income to cover it, but if it's stopping you from doing fun things or buying essentials for yourself, then it may be time to take a hard look at your spending habits. 

I love to shop, but because I went through a portion of my life where I was desperately poor, I've really learned to hold on until I need something. I'm the queen of the Clearance rack, thrift stores and yard sales, though!

It might help to have a friend help you go through and get rid of things you don't really need - sell, donate, trash or give away. I find that sometimes we accumulate much more "stuff" that we don't need because we think we need it. 

I also like the rule of "If something comes in, something goes out". If you want to buy a new saddle, maybe you have to sell some other things you're not using. If you want a bridle, get rid of one of your old ones you never use, or put something else you don't use on Ebay.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

6gun Kid said:


> I do, been doing it for 20 years this October, anything you want to know just ask, but at 10 years you probably know all you need to.


Plenty of fresh fruit. vitamin c

it really does help


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

@BreezylBeezyl
Keep a notebook or excel file on EVERYTHING you spend your money on. Try get into the habit of writing it down before you spend, so you get to think twice about whether you need or really want to make that purchase. Even with snack food. EVERYTHING. Know to the cent where your money is going.
@timWhit, vitamin c for you and baby too. get well soon.


----------



## Golden Horse

I confess "It was me, I did it"

I bought the sparkly boots for Fergie, hope to pick them up in the morning, ready for the show this weekend, pics will of course be available


----------



## BreezylBeezyl

ShirtHotTeez said:


> @BreezylBeezyl
> Keep a notebook or excel file on EVERYTHING you spend your money on. Try get into the habit of writing it down before you spend, so you get to think twice about whether you need or really want to make that purchase. Even with snack food. EVERYTHING. Know to the cent where your money is going.


I'm way ahead of you. I budget myself very well, I am very good with my money. My main gripe is I budget more for everything else in my life except MYSELF!!

I never use my credit cards or overdraft or anything of the sort: it's all paid for in cash.


----------



## sarahfromsc

I confess, that I wash my clothes daily. Barn clothes. Daily.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

sarahfromsc said:


> I confess, that I wash my clothes daily. Barn clothes. Daily.


I hope so they smell if you don't


----------



## Golden Horse

sarahfromsc said:


> I confess, that I wash my clothes daily. Barn clothes. Daily.



Well my jeans will go 6 months and my shirts at least a couple of months...can't see as it's a problem


----------



## sarahfromsc

Golden Horse said:


> Well my jeans will go 6 months and my shirts at least a couple of months...can't see as it's a problem


mg: there needs to be a spewing beer emoji! LOLOLOLOL


----------



## Golden Horse




----------



## JCnGrace

My clothes are so nasty when I come back from the barn that I don't even want to touch them to remove. You know it's bad when you have to wash your hands immediately before jumping in the shower. LOL


----------



## 6gun Kid

sarahfromsc said:


> I confess, that I wash my clothes daily. Barn clothes. Daily.


 Hoofpics thread go to you, didn't it? After a barn day, my wife makes me strip at the front door, she does the same. We have only been married a year and a half, so it may not be entirely a laundry issue


----------



## sarahfromsc

6gun Kid said:


> Hoofpics thread go to you, didn't it? After a barn day, my wife makes me strip at the front door, she does the same. We have only been married a year and a half, so it may not be entirely a laundry issue


It was some tongue in my cheek as well......

At my current home there is a little alcove under the porch the leads to the basement door. I stripped there, even in the winter I will get down to the long johns. And especially after putting up hay. Hay in the bra. Hay in the undies. Hay every where!

My new home in TN has a full bathroom in the barn. Hence I can strip and shower right there. And I shall keep a set or two of clean clothes in that bathroom. And flip flops.

Ahhhh, newlyweds.


----------



## karliejaye

I confess I feel like I'm at my breaking point over a freaking HAY TRANSACTION! Between that and trying to get 12 forestry inventories done in a few days, I feel like just shutting down. Oh, but I have a bazillion chores to get done before my Monday surgery and two weeks of bedrest. Overload!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Karlie what happened with the hay?


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I confess this morning Sky is lame, his saddle doesn't fit, and he doesn't come when I call him because of his crazy herd leader who thinks demons are chasing him.

Over it.


----------



## Change

Deep breaths, @karliejaye. If it doesn't get done, the world will continue to turn. Nothing is worth that much stress. Right now you need to focus on taking care of YOU.

@6gun Kid - Counting the time before Son's 1st transplant and time between loss of 1st and getting 2nd, we've been doing the dialysis thing for close to 14 years. We've seen the improvement of the dialysate and the machines... but as we both know, it still takes its toll on the body and soul. Every day is a gift.

I confess I do most of my barn chores in shorts, tank and often barefoot - a quick wash off from the hose feels good after, too. Makes for a lot less laundry! LOL. In the winter, though, I've been known to peel off my jeans on the front porch so the nasty hems don't touch my floors.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I confess tonight is cold! I am under two blankets.. I live in the tropics what is this??!!


----------



## karliejaye

Skyseternalangel said:


> Karlie what happened with the hay?


A few months ago I found some low carb hay for cheap. The guy was advertising it before he cut. I asked to be on his list for 4 ton. He didn't reply, didn't reply, didn't reply. I found some other hay that would work so I emailed him again and told him I found something else. He goes off on me telling me I screwed him over and he only bales up or brings over what is ordered. OK, OK! I agreed to get 4 ton from him. He doesn't show for two more weeks. I finally get ahold of him and tell him, I only have 4 bales of my old hay, are you delivering or not. He brings me over 3 ton (what'll fit on his truck) and promises to bring the last ton in a week or so. I stupidly pay for all 4 tons. He doesn't show, I keep calling, he keeps saying it'll be in a few days. 
Last night I finally emailed him asking him to deliver by the 21st or we will meet him to get $225 back for the ton he never delivered.
He replied this AM saying he'll give all the money back and take all the hay. That he has other things to tend to, getting hay up so he doesn't lose thousands of dollars. (I get that, I really do). 


I have simply never felt so small and insignificant before. All I need is him to call and say, sorry, I can't make it today instead of just no-showing time after time. $225 may be a pittance to him, but to me it's not, especially when I still need to get 5 ton of bluegrass (harvest is this week).


So THAT is my hay fiasco this year. Add in the fact I can't buck hay because of my abdominal pain and upcoming surgery, and I'm a bit stressed.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

karliejaye said:


> A few months ago I found some low carb hay for cheap. The guy was advertising it before he cut. I asked to be on his list for 4 ton. He didn't reply, didn't reply, didn't reply. I found some other hay that would work so I emailed him again and told him I found something else. He goes off on me telling me I screwed him over and he only bales up or brings over what is ordered. OK, OK! I agreed to get 4 ton from him. He doesn't show for two more weeks. I finally get ahold of him and tell him, I only have 4 bales of my old hay, are you delivering or not. He brings me over 3 ton (what'll fit on his truck) and promises to bring the last ton in a week or so. I stupidly pay for all 4 tons. He doesn't show, I keep calling, he keeps saying it'll be in a few days.
> Last night I finally emailed him asking him to deliver by the 21st or we will meet him to get $225 back for the ton he never delivered.
> He replied this AM saying he'll give all the money back and take all the hay. That he has other things to tend to, getting hay up so he doesn't lose thousands of dollars. (I get that, I really do).
> 
> 
> I have simply never felt so small and insignificant before. All I need is him to call and say, sorry, I can't make it today instead of just no-showing time after time. $225 may be a pittance to him, but to me it's not, especially when I still need to get 5 ton of bluegrass (harvest is this week).
> 
> 
> So THAT is my hay fiasco this year. Add in the fact I can't buck hay because of my abdominal pain and upcoming surgery, and I'm a bit stressed.


What a swindler, I'm sorry he's being difficult


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I have a few things to confess...

First, DH and I went out and "splurged" on dinner last night (if you can call $45 including tip "spluring" :icon_rolleyes: it is for us). We went to a local brewery called Prescott Brewing Company. I had their three-cheese mac and cheese with smoked brisket. He had chicken-fried chicken with garlic mashed potatoes, jalapeno corn bread, and veggies, all topped with a jalapeno gravy. I also confess that I was VERY tempted to buy a loaf of their signature beer bread, but couldn't bring myself to spend the extra $10.

I also confess that I made a great new acquaintance a couple of weeks ago. He's a hay farmer in New Mexico who bought some land here and is going to be growing alfalfa. He grows orchard grass at his farm in NM and promised to bring me a few bales, free of charge, next time he comes out (in a couple of weeks), to try out and see if we like it.


----------



## Zexious

^Goodness, how expensive is food typically in your area? I feel like Boyfriend and I can't go out for less than that--unless it's our local, super cheap bar.

I confess I'm way more excited about Pokemon Go than an adult should be. 
Excited enough that it's prompting me to go get a new phone today that can better handle the application. #priorities.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Typically, we can eat out for under $30 at most of the other restaurants in the area. Only time i's more than $35 is if we get some type of seafood dish. We don't eat out that often, but I really didn't feel like cooking yesterday and we don't really have a lot of food in the house anyway.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I confess that I got inordinately excited when I saw an email in my inbox from the place I ordered DH's birthday present from. It's a gold cross pendant with the eagle, globe, and anchor on it. It shipped today and should be here by Saturday! :happydance:

Now, to figure out what to wear...


----------



## Rain Shadow

I confess I've been averaging 3 hours of sleep a night for the past two weeks. I have no idea why.


----------



## 6gun Kid

Zexious;9226057
I confess I'm way more excited about Pokemon Go than an adult should be.
Excited enough that it's prompting me to go get a new phone today that can better handle the application. #priorities.[/QUOTE said:


> My son, too. He is 21 and a welder.
> 
> 
> Rain Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I confess I've been averaging 3 hours of sleep a night for the past two weeks. I have no idea why.
> 
> 
> 
> Me too, but for a lot longer than 2 weeks. I just stay tired it seems.
Click to expand...


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

6gun Kid said:


> My son, too. He is 21 and a welder.


One of my front desk guys is 28 and was ridiculously excited to show me Pokemon Go this morning on his phone. My best friend (who is his fiance) just rolled her eyes and said "Yeah, it's not cool when you're having to stop every fifty feet 'cuz he found another one and has to catch it!" ROFL!


----------



## sarahfromsc

I confess I am not at all PC. As is evident on another thread.


----------



## Rain Shadow

I confess I appear to have a saddle gremlin in my house.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I confess we are fostering a lovely Rotti X ! Buddy thinks she is the best thing since sliced bread lol


----------



## Golden Horse

Rainaisabelle said:


> I confess we are fostering a lovely Rotti X ! Buddy thinks she is the best thing since sliced bread lol


Pictures or it didn't happen


----------



## sarahfromsc

Rainaisabelle said:


> I confess we are fostering a lovely Rotti X ! Buddy thinks she is the best thing since sliced bread lol


I confess I saw 'fostering' but read 'frosting'. Then I was saying to myself, "what kind of pastry/cake/cookie is a Rotti?"

Then my brain stopped thing about my tastebuds and tummy and I got it all figured out.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

She's 7yrs old and a sweetie ! Hoping some of her maturity rubs off on our puppy buddy


----------



## Golden Horse

Awww, she's cute


----------



## updownrider

I confess this is my first post on this thread.


----------



## sarahfromsc

updownrider said:


> I confess this is my first post on this thread.


LOLOLOL.....hopefully not the last!


----------



## Change

I confess I am exhausted after yesterday! We (Son, Granddaughter, GD's fiancé, and I) went to Guntersville Lake State Park. The kids went on the zip line tour while I explored the lodge. After the zip lining - which the kids said was a total blast - we had dinner at the lodge, then headed down to the lake for a swim.

By the time we got home, I had a raging sinus headache that was compounded by a bit too much sun/heat and an insufficient about of caffeine. Did not sleep well.

I also confess I'm heartsick about the shootings in Dallas.


----------



## JCnGrace

I confess that it's house cleaning day and I'm procrastinating by playing on here.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I confess that I maaaaaaaaay have splurged again a little yesterday and bought myself a new laptop. Mine took a crap a couple of weeks ago and I've been going nuts ever since (I'm an aspiring novelist). I found the one I've been wanting for a while used on Amazon for $200 shipped, so I asked DH and he said go for it. It should be here in about a week and I'm already going crazy! Can't wait to finally have a nice laptop again! Last laptop I had was an old-as-dirt Dell M70 (it could only support Windows XP and weighed about 15lbs). Before that, I had a really nice HP L2000 limited edition LIVEStrong laptop I got off Amazon as a refurb for a steal ($825 shipped...which back in 2005 was a great deal...it retailed for $1600...I bought my ex-husband a big semi-custom HP laptop about the same time and it cost me $1200...and his didn't even have as good of specs as mine did).


----------



## JCnGrace

LOL Drafty, you've been through all those laptops and I've never even owned one. We thought it was a major upgrade to go from one of those big old box type screens to a flat screen.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

JCnGrace said:


> LOL Drafty, you've been through all those laptops and I've never even owned one. We thought it was a major upgrade to go from one of those big old box type screens to a flat screen.


I bought my first laptop in 2005 because my ex-husband didn't want to share his $2000 custom desktop computer with me anymore. Then, that laptop completely crapped out in 2010 while I was going to school, so my dad gave me his old M70 (the one that just died). That thing trucked along for six years before it finally gave up on me a couple of weeks ago. Once you've had a laptop and gotten used to working on one, it's difficult to not have one anymore. At least for me, with the amount of writing I do. :lol:


----------



## 6gun Kid

I confess that on a certain journal thread, I might becoming a little bit of a troll.


----------



## Change

^^ Are you lurking under the bridge? ;-)


----------



## karliejaye

I confess the latest with my hay fiasco has me almost to the point of selling the horses and giving up. I have never been so harshly verbally abused and I no longer feel safe with this individual hay seller. If I had been smart and written up a bill of sale I would call the police. He promises to deliver the last ton today or tomorrow (we'll see, he's said he'll deliver by_____ day 4 times now). I had nightmares last night that he delivered the hay then lit my house on fire.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Karlie, can someone be with you when he delivers ? I know it's hard because he's being sketchy


----------



## Mulefeather

Karlie, definitely don't let that guy scare you. If you don't feel safe and you've paid him, get a friend or neighbor to be with you when you drop it off. The guy sounds like a crook and a bully, so he probably takes advantage of people who aren't willing to stand up to him.

If you can contact your local non-emergency police and explain the situation, that the man has become threatening and abusive and you are genuinely afraid for your safety, they may be able to have a plain-clothes officer come to the farm and ensure he makes the delivery without incident. If he's as big of a jerk as his behavior suggests, they may already know him.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I confess that I'm super happy about DH's cross that just came in the mail and have been showing it to EVERYONE! I'll post a pic in a bit when I figure out how to get it from my new phone to Photobucket. :lol:


----------



## karliejaye

My husband will be around, I am going to try and make myself scarce.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

JCnGrace said:


> LOL Drafty, you've been through all those laptops and I've never even owned one. We thought it was a major upgrade to go from one of those big old box type screens to a flat screen.


:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## sarahfromsc

karliejaye said:


> I confess the latest with my hay fiasco has me almost to the point of selling the horses and giving up. I have never been so harshly verbally abused and I no longer feel safe with this individual hay seller. If I had been smart and written up a bill of sale I would call the police. He promises to deliver the last ton today or tomorrow (we'll see, he's said he'll deliver by_____ day 4 times now). I had nightmares last night that he delivered the hay then lit my house on fire.


A shotgun can be a friend. Or a good scary dog!


----------



## sarahfromsc

6gun Kid said:


> I confess that on a certain journal thread, I might becoming a little bit of a troll.


*spews*. There went the corona'


----------



## Rain Shadow

I'm so excited. My baby pad came in today along with my new stirrups and leathers. I'm using a baby pad to keep my nice wool pad clean, because that thing is a beast to clean. 

I just threw the baby pad on Kenzie to see how it looks. Green is so her color.


----------



## FaolchuThePainted

she is gorgeous. My grandma took me to her friends house today because her friend has horses and I haven't gotten to be around horses in a while. We were all walking down a steep hill to go feed the horses right After we got there and my grandma fell and hit her head on the rocks at the bottom of the hill. It scared the crap out of me but she's ok ish she keeps apologizing because we left to go to a doctor.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Not bad for $25! And the store it came from is owned by a Marine. 😊 Need to get a heftier chain. The one it's on is kinda thin and dainty.

I also got DH a wireless headset for his PS3. Paid $30 including shipping on eBay for a $100 limited edition Call of Duty: Ghosts headset all because it doesn't have the box. Woot! 

I confess that I just fired a problem employee via text (okay'd let my owner). Big weight off my shoulders, but at the same time, she text me back blaming me, even after she had been asked not to contact me or the owner. Hoping she doesn't cause any trouble, as she knows where I live and is kinda friends with DH (complicated).


----------



## SwissMiss

sarahfromsc said:


> *spews*. There went the coroqna'


:cheers: time to open 'nother one


----------



## JCnGrace

6gun Kid said:


> I confess that on a certain journal thread, I might becoming a little bit of a troll.


I confess that I couldn't read that journal after the first few pages. I get to the point where I feel like I might as well be beating my head against a wall.


----------



## JCnGrace

karliejaye said:


> I confess the latest with my hay fiasco has me almost to the point of selling the horses and giving up. I have never been so harshly verbally abused and I no longer feel safe with this individual hay seller. If I had been smart and written up a bill of sale I would call the police. He promises to deliver the last ton today or tomorrow (we'll see, he's said he'll deliver by_____ day 4 times now). I had nightmares last night that he delivered the hay then lit my house on fire.


Once you get either the hay or a refund start shopping for a new hay supplier for next year. Life's too short to deal with a-holes.


----------



## JCnGrace

ShirtHotTeez said:


> :rofl: :rofl:


Don't laugh, it hasn't been that long ago.


----------



## JCnGrace

FaolchuThePainted said:


> she is gorgeous. My grandma took me to her friends house today because her friend has horses and I haven't gotten to be around horses in a while. We were all walking down a steep hill to go feed the horses right After we got there and my grandma fell and hit her head on the rocks at the bottom of the hill. It scared the crap out of me but she's ok ish she keeps apologizing because we left to go to a doctor.


Oh my Faolchu, keep an eye on her tonight.


----------



## JCnGrace

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Not bad for $25! And the store it came from is owned by a Marine. &#55357;&#56842; Need to get a heftier chain. The one it's on is kinda thin and dainty.
> 
> I also got DH a wireless headset for his PS3. Paid $30 including shipping on eBay for a $100 limited edition Call of Duty: Ghosts headset all because it doesn't have the box. Woot!
> 
> I confess that I just fired a problem employee via text (okay'd let my owner). Big weight off my shoulders, but at the same time, she text me back blaming me, even after she had been asked not to contact me or the owner. Hoping she doesn't cause any trouble, as she knows where I live and is kinda friends with DH (complicated).


NICE!!!, Drafty!


----------



## Golden Horse




----------



## Golden Horse

Oh and I confess I love this one snapped by a friend tonight


----------



## FaolchuThePainted

Your horse is gorgeous too she has such pretty legs and her neck and yeah I will I'm gonna check on her every hour tonight I sleep in her floor in her bedroom when I stay with her so it will be easy luckily I got my hard head from her


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Golden Horse said:


> Oh and I confess I love this one snapped by a friend tonight
> 
> View attachment 813097


LOVE this one!!!


----------



## FaolchuThePainted

She reminds me of a horse I know what breed is she


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I confess I got my tax refund estimate and I am thoroughly happy


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I confess that I am not a happy camper right now. My audit person no call-no showed...again. So, the assistant manager and I are splitting her shift. This means I'm working 3am to 3pm today. I have had maybe two hours of sleep and I have to be there in 27 minutes. Then, when I woke up to get ready, I realized that all my work clothes were in the washer and hadn't been switched over to the dryer. Hoping pants and a shirt dry quickly cuz I've already exhausted my secondary work wardrobe for the week (my secondary wardrobe are the clothes that aren't really in dress code, but that are passable as such).


----------



## JCnGrace

I confess that I have an alone day today and I like it!


----------



## Change

I confess that I'm going to miss my granddaughter and her fiancé. They headed back to TX this morning. I'll also confess that a wee part of me was glad to see them go - those young people have far more energy than I do and they make me feel OLD! BAH. Love them anyway.


----------



## karliejaye

Drafty, I know it's too late now, but for future clothes drying emergencies, throw just what needs dried in the drier plus a few dry towels. It speeds up the drying so much!

Hay guy was delivering as I pulled in from work yesterday. I quietly slipped inside while DH made sure we got a ton. So that's done.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

There were already clothes in the dryer and at 2:30am, I didn't feel like hauling them out, folding them, and putting them away (Jasper will pee on them if they're left out). So I pulled out pants and a shirt, tossed them in the dryer for 20 minutes, and was good to go. Now I'm sitting at work trying to stave off falling over asleep (only got about two hours of sleep all night) and fighting off a nasty headache. Bleh.


----------



## Golden Horse

You so need a new job drafty


----------



## anndankev

Golden Horse said:


> I confess "It was me, I did it"
> 
> I bought the sparkly boots for Fergie, hope to pick them up in the morning, ready for the show this weekend, pics will of course be available





Golden Horse said:


> Oh and I confess I love this one snapped by a friend tonight



So happy for you GH, that you finally got the sparkly white boots.

Have you entered this pic in the July HF Photo of the Month contest? It qualifies as Red, White and Blue (with your Chestnut mare).

And... I confess to not being able to spend much time on HF lately, But just spent 2 hours catching up on this one thread.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

I confess DH came home from hospital yesterday and he is such a misery-guts i wish he hadn't :-(


----------



## Rain Shadow

I confess there is a gorgeous dog at my local shelter on the euth list and I'm really considering pulling her. Just something about that face.


----------



## 6gun Kid

Rain Shadow said:


> I confess there is a gorgeous dog at my local shelter on the euth list and I'm really considering pulling her. Just something about that face.


That is a sweet face!


----------



## DomiStLaurent

Rain Shadow said:


> I confess there is a gorgeous dog at my local shelter on the euth list and I'm really considering pulling her. Just something about that face.


Aw she looks so sweet! What a face!


----------



## Rain Shadow

She is adorable. I can't believe she's been at the shelter since May. I'm trying to figure out what kind of dog she is. The shelter has her listed as a lab. 

I'm thinking some kind of Aussie/Lab mix.


----------



## 6gun Kid

I confess: Less than a month ago, I was in Charleston, S.C. on the 1st anniversary of the Mother Emmanuel A.M.E. church shooting. I went to a memorial service in my families church to memorialize that horrific event. I came away from that service renewed. My faith in humanity restored. A town that came together, in the midst of tragedy. A town that refused to be divided, even though the shooter admitted that the attack was racially motivated. Black and white, prebyterian and A.M.E., together in the same church..... healing. Then Thursday in my town, a racially motivated shooting. The police protecting a peaceful protest. A shooter targeting white cops. I am heartsick, those who know me know my personal philosophy, I don't care if you are black, white, gay, straight, christian, jew, muslim, alien, police, or civilian. If you are nice to me, I will be nice to you. I am in fear of where we are going as a country. We need God, we need we love, and we need forgiveness.


----------



## JCnGrace

ShirtHotTeez said:


> I confess DH came home from hospital yesterday and he is such a misery-guts i wish he hadn't :-(


I'm glad you can say that on here and not be holding in all your feelings, it's not good for you. It's unfortunate that those who care for an ill loved one are often the brunt of their anger, pain, fear and frustration. It seems like they are only focused on themselves and it's frustrating as heck to keep biting your tongue in order to not tell them to just shut up.

Hang in there ShirtHotTeez and please vent when you feel the need. I know there's more than one of us on here that feels your frustration.


----------



## JCnGrace

6gun Kid said:


> I confess: Less than a month ago, I was in Charleston, S.C. on the 1st anniversary of the Mother Emmanuel A.M.E. church shooting. I went to a memorial service in my families church to memorialize that horrific event. I came away from that service renewed. My faith in humanity restored. A town that came together, in the midst of tragedy. A town that refused to be divided, even though the shooter admitted that the attack was racially motivated. Black and white, prebyterian and A.M.E., together in the same church..... healing. Then Thursday in my town, a racially motivated shooting. The police protecting a peaceful protest. A shooter targeting white cops. I am heartsick, those who know me know my personal philosophy, I don't care if you are black, white, gay, straight, christian, jew, muslim, alien, police, or civilian. If you are nice to me, I will be nice to you. I am in fear of where we are going as a country. We need God, we need we love, and we need forgiveness.


I hear ya 6Gun. It feels like we're traveling backwards to all the unrest of the 60's instead of moving forward.


----------



## JCnGrace

Rain Shadow said:


> She is adorable. I can't believe she's been at the shelter since May. I'm trying to figure out what kind of dog she is. The shelter has her listed as a lab.
> 
> I'm thinking some kind of Aussie/Lab mix.


I've seen a picture of a dog that looks very much like her but I can't remember what kind of a dog it was.


----------



## JCnGrace

I confess that I have a thing for ponies. So when I wake up to a note from hubby telling me the lady down the road has a horse on the loose my thoughts were "here we go again". This is because I can't count the number of people who have lived in these two houses about a half a mile or so from us and they always end up getting a horse and those horses always end up wandering down this way. Well, I'm just closing up the barn when I see a gray pony coming down the road. Cute little thing that if I had to guess breed I'd probably say it was a Welsh. 

Run in the barn, grab a can of oats & lead rope, pony is gone. It had turned around and was hiding behind our round bales that are stored close to the road. Jump on 4 wheeler and head that way, pony is gone. LOL Next time I see it, it is heading down the neighbor's lane to his barn. Back to the house to call the lady and tell her where the pony is. She's spouting her pity story of getting the pony for her grandson and she just doesn't know what she's going to do because she can't afford to put up a fence.:shock:

I am now continuously running the mantra through my head, "You don't need or want a pony, you don't need or want a pony, you don't need or want a pony!". Then there's this little mouse voice that keeps saying "Yes you do".:icon_rolleyes:


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

JCnGrace said:


> I'm glad you can say that on here and not be holding in all your feelings, it's not good for you. It's unfortunate that those who care for an ill loved one are often the brunt of their anger, pain, fear and frustration. It seems like they are only focused on themselves and it's frustrating as heck to keep biting your tongue in order to not tell them to just shut up.
> 
> Hang in there ShirtHotTeez and please vent when you feel the need. I know there's more than one of us on here that feels your frustration.


Thanks JC. Some days are difficult. He is a bit better today and daughter came down from Auckland to visit. . . then in afternoon I sloped off with DIL to go see 'Tarzan' at the movies!! (to be fair, it was organised a long time in advance, and gave stepdaughter time with her dad). Really enjoyed the movie.


----------



## Avna

6gun Kid said:


> I confess: Less than a month ago, I was in Charleston, S.C. on the 1st anniversary of the Mother Emmanuel A.M.E. church shooting. I went to a memorial service in my families church to memorialize that horrific event. I came away from that service renewed. My faith in humanity restored. A town that came together, in the midst of tragedy. A town that refused to be divided, even though the shooter admitted that the attack was racially motivated. Black and white, prebyterian and A.M.E., together in the same church..... healing. Then Thursday in my town, a racially motivated shooting. The police protecting a peaceful protest. A shooter targeting white cops. I am heartsick, those who know me know my personal philosophy, I don't care if you are black, white, gay, straight, christian, jew, muslim, alien, police, or civilian. If you are nice to me, I will be nice to you. I am in fear of where we are going as a country. We need God, we need we love, and we need forgiveness.


Amen, 6gun Kid.


----------



## SwissMiss

I confess, I still have a foggy head after taking NiQuil last night. But man, I slept like a rock


----------



## JCnGrace

I confess that I think there's been a ghost in the house for the past 2 nights. Excuse me if I don't get the technical terms right but the cd drive drawer on the computer keeps opening and closing. Didn't do it when I was on the computer this morning (well yesterday morning now), didn't do it when hubby was on this afternoon & evening but come 10:30 p.m. to when I get off it's at it constantly. I'm about ready to glue the dang thing shut!


----------



## Change

I confess I tried, but can't seem to fall asleep. Maybe I'll get lucky and get a nap in today...

which will probably make me unable to sleep again tonight. :-(


----------



## TuyaGirl

@Rain Shadow What a sweet dog. I would love to know you ended up picking her 


I confess I almost died of several heart attacks watching the european football final match last night. But was so worth it!! Go Portugal!!!  It was a good celebration after. But now I'm nearly falling asleep at work.....


----------



## Mulefeather

I confess that I’m proud of myself – so far I’ve managed to seriously curb my spending, which I’m hoping to keep doing until after the house stuff is all said and done. I also downloaded an app for my phone called Quapital – it works in much the same way as Paypal, where it links up to your checking account or whatever account you ask it to, except it’s an FDIC-insured savings account rather than just a payment venue. For me, saving towards a goal works much better when the money I’m saving is out of sight, out of mind. You can also set “rules” such as whenever you pay for something with your card, the purchase gets rounded up to the next dollar (although there are a lot of different things you can set). 

So far I created my driving horse purchase fund, and my rule is that any time I make a purchase, it rounds up to the next dollar – so all the spare change I’d fritter away somewhere else is going towards my goal.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I'll have to check that app out, @Mulefeather!

I confess that I lost an amazing potential employee yesterday because I couldn't offer him enough pay. He would have been PERFECT for the position we're offering. But, $9 an hour, especially for an overnight shift, just isn't enough (and that was even going above what the owner has allowed me). It's so frustrating because I can't offer enough to get good help. Heck, the only reason my current employees are staying is partly out of loyalty and partly because of how difficult it is to find a job in this town. Makes me want to scream in frustration.


----------



## JCnGrace

Change said:


> I confess I tried, but can't seem to fall asleep. Maybe I'll get lucky and get a nap in today...
> 
> which will probably make me unable to sleep again tonight. :-(


It must be in the air because the last time I allowed myself to open my eyes to look at the clock after going to bed it 5.2something a.m. So I started in with my shut the mind off trick of counting backwards from 100. Last number I remember was 39. It happened to work last night thank goodness but it doesn't always.


----------



## JCnGrace

Well crap the computer ghost is back and active during the day this time.LOL


----------



## karliejaye

@JCnGrace that reminds me of a printer we had once that would randomly print out pages and pages in wingdings (that weird cryptic font with nonsense symbols). Didn't matter if the computer was even on. My dad ended up just throwing it away, it was too freaky!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I confess I went on a casual date in the park yesterday, even brought my dog. It was nice


----------



## Mulefeather

JCnGrace said:


> I confess that I think there's been a ghost in the house for the past 2 nights. Excuse me if I don't get the technical terms right but the cd drive drawer on the computer keeps opening and closing. Didn't do it when I was on the computer this morning (well yesterday morning now), didn't do it when hubby was on this afternoon & evening but come 10:30 p.m. to when I get off it's at it constantly. I'm about ready to glue the dang thing shut!


This is indicative of several things - the drive could be failing, or it may need to be reseated/re-positioned in the case. It could also be indicative of there being a virus or malware on the computer. 

I swear by Malwarebytes - it's free and super-easy to use, and it catches all the nasty little internet bugs that stuff like Mcaffee and Avast miss. I'd download/run that as a first pass before anything else. If it comes up clean, then suspect a hardware issue. It's not difficult to change out a failing CD drive, but it may help to find someone who is comfortable rummaging around in the guts of the computer if you aren't.


----------



## TimWhit91

I confess I am shedding something fierce. Maybe I'm just noticing it more with my super short hair, little hairs are always covering my chest and shoulders now.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

TimWhit91 said:


> I confess I am shedding something fierce. Maybe I'm just noticing it more with my super short hair, little hairs are always covering my chest and shoulders now.


Not unusual. After my second pregnancy (ended in a miscarriage at 6 weeks), I lost about 2/3 of my hair. I used to pull out literally handfuls of it. Now, my hair is ridiculously thin. Makes me want to cry when I see old pics of myself and how thick and full it used to be.


----------



## Golden Horse

I have so many confessions that I think I will need the Pope himself to absolve me:

Sunday morning travelling from hotel to show grounds, suddenly came on a road closed sign, on the only road that we know that will take us where we want to be. We can see the other end of the closure, so I jump out, move the barriers and we just drive through....AND I didn't put them back.

Husband is obviously making up for me not being here this weekend, we have been up for two hours and he hasn't stopped to draw breath and I confess if he doesn't stop talking real soon, I may crack.

I confess I am very very tired, yesterday was a long day, my last class was at 4, then we had to strip down stalls, load horses and all the 'stuff' and take the 4 hour drive home...lost a wheel off the trailer a couple of hours into the journey, managed to find it again, but too damaged to put back on. Thank God for friends, coach phoned someone and arranged for us to limo the 60K to their place, and leave the horses there. When we got there they had taken a wheel off their own trailer, and fitted that on for us. While the guys were doing that we hayed and watered the horses through the drop downs. It was 12:30 before I got home here, and still needed to eat and shower, so I was late to bed, and ating that late meant I slept badly......THANK GOODNESS it wasn't worse.

Despite the nightmare journey I confess I had a great weekend with Fergie, details to come, when I have got through the laundry mountain, in 3 days I have 4 pairs of jeans, numerous tops, and sets of underwear to wash. It was so hot and we were on the go all the time, you just had to keep changing, washing and showering when needed....


----------



## Rain Shadow

I confess I've talked my grandfather into going with me to the pound tomorrow to look at that Lab mix! There is also a female terrier mix there on the euth list, I might talk him into bringing home. The Lab is there because she bit someone, so I'll have to see if she's just scared or aggressive. 

This is the other dog we are looking at. I've been bored, since I'm only working part time, so I've talked it over and I'm going to adopt a dog, train it, and then find it a good home. I don't like fostering through the shelter, because you have no choice who gets the dog, and my shelter does no home checks and also allows dogs to go to outdoor homes, were they will be chained up outside. So I'd rather do it myself.


----------



## Rain Shadow

Double Confession: I am not capable of adulting when I see dogs. One does not want to look at the amount of stuff I just bought for the foster. I need an actual adult to hold my hand during this process.*Grandpa does not count, he's an enabler who showed me a new kong toy*


----------



## Mulefeather

Rain Shadow: Sounds like a fun project! I was looking at dogs on the euth lists for NYC (Boyfriend lives about 25 minutes outside the city itself) and I saw a few older dogs that I fell in love with. I keep reminding myself I probably won't be able to have a dog based on my travel schedule but uuuugh I want one so BAD!


----------



## Rain Shadow

Mulefeather said:


> Rain Shadow: Sounds like a fun project! I was looking at dogs on the euth lists for NYC (Boyfriend lives about 25 minutes outside the city itself) and I saw a few older dogs that I fell in love with. I keep reminding myself I probably won't be able to have a dog based on my travel schedule but uuuugh I want one so BAD!


Have you considered having a teenager pet sit? I use to do that for $5 a dog, per day. I'd stop by three times a day to walk and feed the dog and clean up any messes. Contact your local shelter, a lot of the teens who volunteer there do pet sitting too.


----------



## Rain Shadow

Figured you guys would like this. My friend is trying to win something. Somehow that turned into "I need to borrow your mother's ferrets."

Cloud and Flower were happy to receive a box full of paper crinkles for their efforts.


----------



## JCnGrace

Mulefeather said:


> This is indicative of several things - the drive could be failing, or it may need to be reseated/re-positioned in the case. It could also be indicative of there being a virus or malware on the computer.
> 
> I swear by Malwarebytes - it's free and super-easy to use, and it catches all the nasty little internet bugs that stuff like Mcaffee and Avast miss. I'd download/run that as a first pass before anything else. If it comes up clean, then suspect a hardware issue. It's not difficult to change out a failing CD drive, but it may help to find someone who is comfortable rummaging around in the guts of the computer if you aren't.


Somehow hubby adjusted it so that it only opens if you tell the computer to open it. I never use it and hubby rarely does so it's not a big deal to do it that way. 

We use AVG for protection. I don't know if that's any good or not. I know he also runs Glary to check for any issues and we've never had a serious problem. Neither of us are big surfers where we go to questionable sites nor do we open e-mails from addresses we don't know. Remember, I'm from the dark ages and still refuse to bank or shop online.:lol:


----------



## JCnGrace

TimWhit91 said:


> I confess I am shedding something fierce. Maybe I'm just noticing it more with my super short hair, little hairs are always covering my chest and shoulders now.


I go through a shed every once in a while. It must grow back though because I haven't noticed any thinning. Since I'm not the most patient person in the world I also pull out chunks every time I comb it and come across a rats nest.


----------



## JCnGrace

Golden Horse said:


> I have so many confessions that I think I will need the Pope himself to absolve me:
> 
> Sunday morning travelling from hotel to show grounds, suddenly came on a road closed sign, on the only road that we know that will take us where we want to be. We can see the other end of the closure, so I jump out, move the barriers and we just drive through....AND I didn't put them back.
> 
> I have never!:wink:
> 
> Husband is obviously making up for me not being here this weekend, we have been up for two hours and he hasn't stopped to draw breath and I confess if he doesn't stop talking real soon, I may crack.
> 
> Gorilla tape
> 
> I confess I am very very tired, yesterday was a long day, my last class was at 4, then we had to strip down stalls, load horses and all the 'stuff' and take the 4 hour drive home...lost a wheel off the trailer a couple of hours into the journey, managed to find it again, but too damaged to put back on. Thank God for friends, coach phoned someone and arranged for us to limo the 60K to their place, and leave the horses there. When we got there they had taken a wheel off their own trailer, and fitted that on for us. While the guys were doing that we hayed and watered the horses through the drop downs. It was 12:30 before I got home here, and still needed to eat and shower, so I was late to bed, and ating that late meant I slept badly......THANK GOODNESS it wasn't worse.
> 
> Had that happen once, it was loose lug nuts. Never trust a tire shop after you have the wheel bearings packed.
> 
> Despite the nightmare journey I confess I had a great weekend with Fergie, details to come, when I have got through the laundry mountain, in 3 days I have 4 pairs of jeans, numerous tops, and sets of underwear to wash. It was so hot and we were on the go all the time, you just had to keep changing, washing and showering when needed....


My, my you were a naughty girl this weekend....NOT!

See my comments in red within your post.


----------



## Mulefeather

Rain Shadow said:


> Have you considered having a teenager pet sit? I use to do that for $5 a dog, per day. I'd stop by three times a day to walk and feed the dog and clean up any messes. Contact your local shelter, a lot of the teens who volunteer there do pet sitting too.


I've considered it, plus my soon-to-be new neighbors are dog folks who have bird dogs and hunt with them. But the big thing is just that with traveling 3 out of every 4 weekends (either to NY to see Boyfriend, or down to MD to see my family), I am on the road a lot. Add that to my work schedule where I'm gone for 10+ hours a day, if I'm living by myself it's just not fair to a dog. Boyfriend has a dog already and it would add a whole other layer of difficulty for me to have to either find care, or bring my dog along and hope our respective dogs get along/don't mess up the house/don't have issues with the constant coming and going. 

And oh my gosh your mother's ferrets are ADORABLE! I still miss my ferret that I had to put down two years ago very much, he was my little buddy for many years.


----------



## Change

@Rain Shadow - That's a pretty little pit mix! Did you take her home? 

My dogs and horses are constantly spoiled! What's the fun of having them if you can't give them stuff to tear up?

I confess I haven't done ANYTHING except listen to audible books for the past two days. And today, I REALLY have to do laundry. {{Sigh}}


----------



## Rain Shadow

Well I went to the shelter and it was so hard. 100+ dogs needing homes. I talked with the volunteers and with their help I narrowed it down to three dogs on the euth list. I met with each one and took home the shy girl who is pretty much scared of her own shadow. She's been home for 4 hours and she's already buddied up to Noah and coming out of her shell. 

Meet Thea, previously Sox.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I confess that I have had the day from hell. DH called me at 8:40am and said he was having chest pain and his boss was taking him to the hospital. It took me almost 40 minutes to find a ride, as he had the truck. His boss called me and told me that he was leaving the truck at the hospital and his wife was picking him up. He also reminded me that DH's friend who he works with needed a ride home. Got to the hospital and DH's pain level was at a 7, even after a shot of morphine. So then gave him delaudid and it went down to about a 5. His EKG was fine, one blood panel number came back slightly elevated, so they took him for a chest CT scan to check for a clot in his lungs. It came back clean, but there was a slight thickening of his esophagus. They gave him a GI cocktail to help reduce acid and numb his esophagus and it helped tremendously. So, after nearly six hours in the ER, we're home now with a diagnosis of basically severe heartburn. 

Aaaaaand I just got a call from my assistant manager that the 3-11 person called out, she can't get a hold of the audit guy to come in early to relieve her (she's been there since 7am), and she can't stay past 7pm. So, I have to go cover half a shift (7pm to 11pm)...and then be up to take DH's friend to work tomorrow at 5:30am.


----------



## Rain Shadow

I'm so sorry to hear that Drafty. 

How is his diet? My BIL had a lot of gastric troubles and it turned out to be the start of a gluten allergy. He was in the hospital quite a few times, throwing up he was in so much pain, but now that he's off the gluten, he's fine.


----------



## Golden Horse

So sorry that you can't catch a break Drafty, all you need is more stress, but glad it doesn't seem to be to bad..


----------



## JCnGrace

Good on you @Rain Shadow for taking in that pretty girl. You obviously have a huge heart and I just love that you're the kind of person you are.


----------



## JCnGrace

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I confess that I have had the day from hell. DH called me at 8:40am and said he was having chest pain and his boss was taking him to the hospital. It took me almost 40 minutes to find a ride, as he had the truck. His boss called me and told me that he was leaving the truck at the hospital and his wife was picking him up. He also reminded me that DH's friend who he works with needed a ride home. Got to the hospital and DH's pain level was at a 7, even after a shot of morphine. So then gave him delaudid and it went down to about a 5. His EKG was fine, one blood panel number came back slightly elevated, so they took him for a chest CT scan to check for a clot in his lungs. It came back clean, but there was a slight thickening of his esophagus. They gave him a GI cocktail to help reduce acid and numb his esophagus and it helped tremendously. So, after nearly six hours in the ER, we're home now with a diagnosis of basically severe heartburn.
> 
> Aaaaaand I just got a call from my assistant manager that the 3-11 person called out, she can't get a hold of the audit guy to come in early to relieve her (she's been there since 7am), and she can't stay past 7pm. So, I have to go cover half a shift (7pm to 11pm)...and then be up to take DH's friend to work tomorrow at 5:30am.


Drafty, Drafty, Drafty, I think if I were in your shoes I'd be finding a rock to hide under. Be careful that you don't develop ulcers from all the stress. I'm really glad that it was only heartburn and not a heart attack. Acid reflux can be pretty darn painful though.


----------



## JCnGrace

Hubby only thwarted the computer ghost for a while.:icon_rolleyes:


----------



## TuyaGirl

@Rain Shadow so glad you took her home!! I have two rescued cats, as I live in an apartment, but if I decided to get a dog I would definitely save one like you did. The worst part would be to choose one. One of my friends keeps asking me to volunteer at the local shelter but I just can't do it. Too much for me. 
Give that sweetheart all the love she deserves 

Drafty, things are just not easy for you. Hang in there, better days will come.


----------



## 6gun Kid

I confess that for the life of me, I don't know why I cant get this saddle sold!


----------



## Mulefeather

Drafty, so sorry things are so difficult right now. Does Robert get acid reflux a lot? I know Boyfriend had a similar issue not long after I met him, and he wound up going to the hospital thinking he was having heart issues too. Boyfriend has IBS and reflux, so diet is a big consideration for him and he gets majorly uncomfortable if he eats too much of the wrong things (and he does better with gluten-free stuff).

Rain Shadow: She is such a pretty girl! I can’t wait to see how she progresses with some TLC and training. 

Jcngrace: It definitely sounds like the CD drive is dying on you if the software side didn’t work to fix it. The nice part is that you can replace just the drive without having to replace the whole system, which is infinitely cheaper and easier J 

I confess I’m tired of being stressed about house stuff. Can the seller’s (insert curse word of choice)-ing bank just sign off on the contract so I can get this show on the road already?


----------



## karliejaye

Mulefeather said:


> I confess I’m tired of being stressed about house stuff. Can the seller’s (insert curse word of choice)-ing bank just sign off on the contract so I can get this show on the road already?


Oh boy. That's where it went South in my short sale. Took the (curse word of choice) bank almost two months and forced us to file multiple extensions. I'll cross my fingers it works out sooner for you!


----------



## ChitChatChet

I confess I bought a saddle and dh doesnt know yet.

It went this way. Monday was one of those days. I felt icky. Cruising facebook I see on a buy sell horse page an Australian saddle for $50. Tell the gal I would be there 1.5 hours. Changed out of my pj's and started the drive the hour+ long drive.

Dh asked later that day where something came from and I told him Costco. He figured, I think that I had bought it on our Saturday trip to the same town. Yeah. No. LOL

We did need another saddle and for $50 I couldnt pass it up.


----------



## JCnGrace

6gun Kid said:


> I confess that for the life of me, I don't know why I cant get this saddle sold!


Maybe someone is trying to tell you that you need to keep it.


----------



## JCnGrace

ChitChatChet said:


> I confess I bought a saddle and dh doesnt know yet.
> 
> It went this way. Monday was one of those days. I felt icky. Cruising facebook I see on a buy sell horse page an Australian saddle for $50. Tell the gal I would be there 1.5 hours. Changed out of my pj's and started the drive the hour+ long drive.
> 
> Dh asked later that day where something came from and I told him Costco. He figured, I think that I had bought it on our Saturday trip to the same town. Yeah. No. LOL
> 
> We did need another saddle and for $50 I couldnt pass it up.


Congrats on the good find.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I confess I went on another casual park date and it ended in snuggling while eating pizza. Can that count as three confessions?


----------



## JCnGrace

Skyseternalangel said:


> I confess I went on another casual park date and it ended in snuggling while eating pizza. Can that count as three confessions?


With the same person you had your last casual park date with?

I hope eating pizza isn't a sin because I'd be in the confessional booth all the time.:rofl:


----------



## Skyseternalangel

JCnGrace said:


> With the same person you had your last casual park date with?
> 
> I hope eating pizza isn't a sin because I'd be in the confessional booth all the time.:rofl:


Yes haha! And it is a sin for me... pizza is soooo good. All that cheese


----------



## 6gun Kid

JCnGrace said:


> Maybe someone is trying to tell you that you need to keep it.


Maybe, but the thing is I don't want to keep it. I am trying to downsize, only got one horse, one ***, therefore only need one saddle. Got a brand new (first time for me) saddle in February, so the old one gots to go!​


----------



## Golden Horse

I confess I MAY have a blanket problem, I mucked out my office yesterday and found 2 fleeces labelled up ready for selling, 3 winter rugs, and I know there are 2 more in the porch, rain sheet, fly sheet, and a heavy fleece, oh and a string cooler. At the barn there is another fleece, a summer sheet and a show cooler. Then the draws that I was storing stuff in seems to be full, I didn't take the stuff out and see what is there........


----------



## Rain Shadow

I confess I'm an enabler. I dragged my barn girl to the shelter with me today to finalize Thea's adoption papers. She walked out with a kitten. 

My grandfather was talked into a female Pitbull that needs a lot of work and was being PTS tonight. She's a sweetheart, tries so hard, but has been abused to the point if you speak or lift your hand near her she cowers down. He's done this for 25 years, so he can fix her up and find her a home. Her name is Mia. She's getting spayed and we'll pick her up tomorrow from the vet and I'll post pics then.


----------



## Golden Horse

Rain Shadow said:


> I confess I'm an enabler.


But what a great enabler, lots of pics needed of these lucky critters


----------



## Rain Shadow

I confess I'm an enabler. I dragged my barn girl to the shelter with me today to finalize Thea's adoption papers. She walked out with a kitten. 

My grandfather was talked into a female Pitbull that needs a lot of work and was being PTS tonight. She's a sweetheart, tries so hard, but has been abused to the point if you speak or lift your hand near her she cowers down. He's done this for 25 years, so he can fix her up and find her a home. Her name is Mia. She's getting spayed and we'll pick her up tomorrow from the vet and I'll post pics then.


----------



## 6gun Kid

I confess that after 47 years on this planet, I finally know what I wanna be when I grow up.


----------



## JCnGrace

6gun Kid said:


> Maybe, but the thing is I don't want to keep it. I am trying to downsize, only got one horse, one ***, therefore only need one saddle. Got a brand new (first time for me) saddle in February, so the old one gots to go!​


Any good tack auctions in your neighborhood? If you hit a good night it's not unlikely that you'll get more for it than you're asking right now.


----------



## JCnGrace

6gun Kid said:


> I confess that after 47 years on this planet, I finally know what I wanna be when I grow up.


So, are you going to share?


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I confess I passed 2/3 exams but I have to do 2 assignments to actually pass both subjects ughhhh exams I find easy but assignments are the bane of my exsistence. I'm still waiting on the results for my third exam


----------



## 6gun Kid

DomiStLaurent said:


> Aw she looks so sweet! What a face!





JCnGrace said:


> So, are you going to share?


A crop duster, now i have to learn to fly a plane.


----------



## Change

@ChitChatChet - you didn't buy that saddle unless you post a picture here to prove it! 

@6gun Kid - you aren't trying to sell that saddle unless you post a picture here to prove it. ;-) And why in the world would you say you only need one saddle if you only had one horse? I had 3 saddles for my one horse, and now that I have two horses, I'm thinking I may be saddle-deficient!

@Skyseternalangel - I'm trying to figure out where the 3rd confession is... unless there's something you aren't telling us? :lol:


----------



## Change

@Rain Shadow - I think that's wonderful that your grandfather is willing to take on adult, abused pit bulls. They can sometimes be a bit scary, but they are such smart, loving dogs once you get past the issues. 

@DraftyAiresMom - My sister told me they're going to do the Grand Canyon run in late August, with the stagecoach. She'll be right in your neighborhood!


I confess I can't figure out why the editor sometimes removes line-spaces when it posts my comments!!!!


----------



## karliejaye

I confess, I'm really excited that I may have found someone to lease Chief/Squid. My trimmer was telling me about another client who is looking for a more active horse to bring along in mounted archery. She's going to connect us and see if the two gel. 
I am also a touch nervous, I have never leased a horse or leased one out before so it is new territory for me. No matter what, I will ensure everything gets put in writing and that we do a trial period first to see if it even works out.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

DH has no real prior issues with acid reflux or stomach issues, beyond what is normal for a guy his age (46). His diet isn't the absolute greatest, but we do the best we can with what we've got.

I confess that I'm almost in tears, I'm so worried. DH rolled over to turn his alarm off this morning (he was determined to go to work today), then rolled back to me and said (in a very breathy voice, like he had just sprinted a hundred yards), "I'm not going to work today. I'm out of breath and all I did was roll over." Then, at 4am (his alarm goes off at 3am), we were cuddling and he all of a sudden started gasping in short, hard pants and said "I can't breathe!" in a very panicked voice. I made him sit up and after about 45 seconds to a minute, his breathing returned to normal(ish). When I left at 5:30am, he didn't barely even acknowledge me. I've had a horrible feeling in my chest ever since I left the house to drop Mikey off at work and it just got worse the further from home I got. I text DH on my way to work from dropping Mikey off and asked him to check in with me and his brother every hour once he wakes up. I text his brother and let him know what was going on and that I had told DH to check in with us. He asked me if DH had set up an appointment at the VA, but I don't think they'll see him because he's not service connected and he's already had his annual checkup. The owner of the hotel called this morning and asked how DH was doing (he called on Tuesday to talk to me and my assistant manager told him that I was unavailable because DH was in the ER). I think he heard the panic in my voice as I told him what was going on because it was a VERY short conversation and he seemed kind of at a loss of what to say or how to act (that NEVER happens).


----------



## karliejaye

@Drafty, I'm so sorry  
I hope you guys get this figured out and he gets some relief.


----------



## Change

@DraftyAiresMom. I know from experience that an acute acid reflux episode can be very painful and frightening. When you talk/text him, if he's still having the pain and breathing issues, tell him to sit up - recliners are great for this - as it will help in keeping the acid down in his stomach vs up in his esophagus. A small amount of saltine crackers and sips of water. No coffee or other even slightly acidic food or drink, but also, don't let the stomach go completely empty.

Mine was so bad that when they scoped me, my esophagus was blistered and raw. Prilosec helps stop the production of acid, but it takes up to 2 days to notice a difference when things get that bad. He should probably start taking them daily, even when he's not having problems, until his esophagus heals.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Another thing is that he's constantly freezing. This is the man who is my very own personal space heater and is ALWAYS hot (or at the very least, warm). Yesterday, we went to the hotel to take a shower in a blocked room and he had the heater cranked up to 80. In Arizona. In the summer! It was 98F outside! Then last night, I went to lay my hand on his chest as we were snuggling and his chest was ice cold, as was his left bicep (but not his right). When he was in the ER, his left hand was like ice and he told me (in a very panicked, teary voice) that he couldn't make a fist because it felt like his hand was numb.


----------



## Change

He may be slightly anoxic because it hurts to take deep breaths. The tightening of his chest and difficulty breathing are because the pain is forcing him to take rapid, shallow breaths, i.e., he's hyperventilating. That tightening of the chest muscles can also constrict some of the arteries, plus, the body's natural response to anoxia is to constrict all of the blood vessels in the extremities to keep the core (i.e. all the vital parts) oxygenated. 

Yes, it's scary and it's VERY painful. And fear often compounds things. Get him sitting up and breathing as slowly and deeply as he can bear. It'll help. Plus what I said about small amounts of acid absorbing foods and water. 

Hang in there, Hon. {{Hugs}}


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

@Change, sitting up doesn't help. Laying on his back is the worst, so he basically stays in a fetal position. The only time he feels any pressure or pain is when he eats, except last night he said he was experiencing a slight amount of pain/pressure to the left of where the pain was before. He doesn't hardly ever get heartburn or acid reflux or anything like that. Every once in a while, if he has a beer, it won't sit right with him and he'll throw it up the next morning, but 1) he hardly drinks beer and 2) it hasn't happened in months.


----------



## JCnGrace

DraftyAiresMum said:


> DH has no real prior issues with acid reflux or stomach issues, beyond what is normal for a guy his age (46). His diet isn't the absolute greatest, but we do the best we can with what we've got.
> 
> I confess that I'm almost in tears, I'm so worried. DH rolled over to turn his alarm off this morning (he was determined to go to work today), then rolled back to me and said (in a very breathy voice, like he had just sprinted a hundred yards), "I'm not going to work today. I'm out of breath and all I did was roll over." Then, at 4am (his alarm goes off at 3am), we were cuddling and he all of a sudden started gasping in short, hard pants and said "I can't breathe!" in a very panicked voice. I made him sit up and after about 45 seconds to a minute, his breathing returned to normal(ish). When I left at 5:30am, he didn't barely even acknowledge me. I've had a horrible feeling in my chest ever since I left the house to drop Mikey off at work and it just got worse the further from home I got. I text DH on my way to work from dropping Mikey off and asked him to check in with me and his brother every hour once he wakes up. I text his brother and let him know what was going on and that I had told DH to check in with us. He asked me if DH had set up an appointment at the VA, but I don't think they'll see him because he's not service connected and he's already had his annual checkup. The owner of the hotel called this morning and asked how DH was doing (he called on Tuesday to talk to me and my assistant manager told him that I was unavailable because DH was in the ER). I think he heard the panic in my voice as I told him what was going on because it was a VERY short conversation and he seemed kind of at a loss of what to say or how to act (that NEVER happens).


Just to be on the safe side he may want to get checked out by a cardiologist.


----------



## Change

Then have him lay on his right side, to allow the stomach to empty easier.


----------



## JCnGrace

6gun Kid said:


> A crop duster, now i have to learn to fly a plane.


Cool! Keep us posted if you decide to go for it.


----------



## JCnGrace

Drafty didn't they give him any meds to take on a daily basis at least until he gets it cleared up?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

JCnGrace said:


> Drafty didn't they give him any meds to take on a daily basis at least until he gets it cleared up?


They gave him omeprazole (prilosec) 20mg and an anti-nausea med (starts with a Z...zorfran? IDK). He took the omeprazole yesterday morning and this morning. 

He just called me. Said his chest feels heavy and he woke up with a headache (he surprisingly doesn't get headaches, even with the plates in his face).


----------



## Rainaisabelle

You said his ecg was normal correct? What was elevated in his bloods? Was it troponan? 
Personally I think he should go get rechecked..


----------



## 6gun Kid

Rainaisabelle said:


> You said his ecg was normal correct? What was elevated in his bloods? Was it troponan?
> Personally I think he should go get rechecked..





Change said:


> @ChitChatChet - you didn't buy that saddle unless you post a picture here to prove it!
> 
> 
> *@6gun Kid - you aren't trying to sell that saddle unless you post a picture here to prove it. ;-) And why in the world would you say you only need one saddle if you only had one horse? I had 3 saddles for my one horse, and now that I have two horses, I'm thinking I may be saddle-deficient!
> *
> 
> @Skyseternalangel - I'm trying to figure out where the 3rd confession is... unless there's something you aren't telling us? :lol:


Been for sale on here on several other sites/pages since february!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Rainaisabelle said:


> You said his ecg was normal correct? What was elevated in his bloods? Was it troponan?
> Personally I think he should go get rechecked..


His ECG was normal. I don't remember what it was that was elevated (D-dimer, maybe? I don't remember. I'm sure it's with his paperwork). It was some level which indicates there may be a clot in his lungs. It wasn't troponin, I don't think. That was slightly elevated, but they said that was normal given his occupation (framer/laborer).


----------



## Rainaisabelle

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Rainaisabelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> You said his ecg was normal correct? What was elevated in his bloods? Was it troponan?
> Personally I think he should go get rechecked..
> 
> 
> 
> His ECG was normal. I don't remember what it was that was elevated (D-dimer, maybe? I don't remember. I'm sure it's with his paperwork). It was some level which indicates there may be a clot in his lungs. It wasn't troponin, I don't think. That was slightly elevated, but they said that was normal given his occupation (framer/laborer).
Click to expand...

(Bloody hell spent a semester spelling troponin and I still forget how it's spelt) 

Assuming it is a clot in the lungs then breathlessness and a heavy chest isn't unusual (which you probably already know) I had clots when I was younger they are excruciatingly painful and annoying! I hope he feels better :/


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

@Rainaisabelle, I had to google what it was, that's the only reason I knew how to spell it. ;-)

I just called the GI specialist they referred us to. They don't have any appointments until the end of August. The receptionist said she's going to pull his records from the hospital and have the doctor review them to see if she wants to see him sooner. She's going to let us know by the end of the day. 

I just want my husband back. This dark, brooding, snappy person is NOT the man I love and married. I don't blame him AT ALL, as I know he's in pain and he doesn't feel good. I just want him to be better.


----------



## Golden Horse

I can understand that Drafty, after mine had his surgery last year I got back a dark and brooding man, it took a long while to get the one I am used to, to return.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I confess that I have finally broken down and I'm now having a good cry in my office. Which isn't a good thing because I am watching the front desk right now.

I just got a call back from the GI specialist. The doctor (who didn't have any appointments available until the END OF AUGUST) wants to see DH tomorrow at 11am. Woot! Except we're cash-pay because we have no insurance and I make too much money for us to qualify for state-funded health care. Which means that one office visit could set us back anywhere from $100 to $450...that we don't have. But, he can't not go. The only thing I can think to do is go get a title loan on the truck and hope for the best.


----------



## Mulefeather

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I confess that I have finally broken down and I'm now having a good cry in my office. Which isn't a good thing because I am watching the front desk right now.
> 
> I just got a call back from the GI specialist. The doctor (who didn't have any appointments available until the END OF AUGUST) wants to see DH tomorrow at 11am. Woot! Except we're cash-pay because we have no insurance and I make too much money for us to qualify for state-funded health care. Which means that one office visit could set us back anywhere from $100 to $450...that we don't have. But, he can't not go. The only thing I can think to do is go get a title loan on the truck and hope for the best.


Drafty, try calling the office and explaining the situation before you do anything drastic. They may be able to set up a payment plan for you.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I explained it to them when they called me to set up the appointment. They don't do payment plans and they want the money at time of service.


----------



## 6gun Kid

I must admit DW isn't nearly excited as I, she is worried about the danger. I keep explaining that I have been a firefighter, correctional officer, pro bronc rider, and paramedic danger is normal for me!


----------



## JCnGrace

You wouldn't happen to be an adrenaline junky would you 6gun Kid? LOL
I wouldn't think crop dusting would be any more dangerous than your other professions either.


----------



## JCnGrace

I confess that I tricked Gamble's herd into staying out of the barn this evening so that I could clean it without their help for a change. They don't normally care for hay when they have 24/7 access to nice pasture but I happened to open a bale for the minis tonight that had a lot of alfalfa in it. So I threw them each a flake and then got my work done while they were scarfing down every little leaf. Took me half the time it normally does since I didn't have to wind my way through a horse maze with each trip to & from the manure pile.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I confess that I am not eating well again, and probably need to see a Dr. about it.


----------



## JCnGrace

Skyseternalangel said:


> I confess that I am not eating well again, and probably need to see a Dr. about it.


Please do and soon. Eating disorders are nothing to mess with.


----------



## Change

I confess that I am sick and tired of it being too hot and humid to do ANYTHING outdoors. When you are soaked in sweat just from throwing feed in the morning you can pretty much give up the idea of doing anything else. This weather has really ruined my 8 weeks of medical leave (although I'm pretty sure the doctor is happy that I can't go out and do _'stupid_)!'


----------



## 6gun Kid

Change said:


> (although I'm pretty sure the doctor is happy that I can't go out and do _'stupid_)!'


 I will bet he is!


----------



## Golden Horse

@DraftyAiresMum any update, did you get it sorted out? I confess I don't know how you guys can live with the strain and worry of your healthcare system.....Here in Canada it isn't bad, but the UK finally got it kind of sorted, everyone is covered by the National Health Service, all working people pay into it, then you can take out private on top, which means you can pay to go to a private clinic for treatment. Don't want to get all political about it, because I know everyone has strong feelings, on it, but it was one of the many deciders that made us choose Canada rather than the States to move to......


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Golden Horse said:


> @DraftyAiresMum any update, did you get it sorted out? I confess I don't know how you guys can live with the strain and worry of your healthcare system.....Here in Canada it isn't bad, but the UK finally got it kind of sorted, everyone is covered by the National Health Service, all working people pay into it, then you can take out private on top, which means you can pay to go to a private clinic for treatment. Don't want to get all political about it, because I know everyone has strong feelings, on it, but it was one of the many deciders that made us choose Canada rather than the States to move to......


After a heated argument last night, we decided to forego the title loan and just go to the appointment and see if they'd bill us. My assistant manager was supposed to cover for me so that I could go, but then ended up getting ****ed off at me cuz I changed my mind about writing up an employee (who she had yelled at in the hallway!), and stormed out after arguing with me for a good 15 minutes that would have ended in yelling if I hadn't kept my head and walked away before it got too intense. She now refuses to cover any shift but her scheduled ones. So, I was left scrambling to find someone to take DH to his appointment. Finally got in touch with his mom, who said she could take him. He called me give minutes after his scheduled appointment time and said he had walked out because all it was supposed to be was a consultation and they wanted the $100-450 up front and they wouldn't bill. So, we're going to talk to the patient advocacy center at the VA and see if we can get DH qualified for Tri-Care since he isn't service connected because apparently Somalia and Kuwait in the mid-90s weren't considered "official conflicts." :icon_rolleyes: 

He is feeling better, though. Just gets tired very easily.


----------



## Golden Horse

I confess I think this is beautiful, I don't know what mouth piece it has, or if it is a balanced bit or not, but is sure is purty


----------



## JCnGrace

Change said:


> I confess that I am sick and tired of it being too hot and humid to do ANYTHING outdoors. When you are soaked in sweat just from throwing feed in the morning you can pretty much give up the idea of doing anything else. This weather has really ruined my 8 weeks of medical leave (although I'm pretty sure the doctor is happy that I can't go out and do _'stupid_)!'


I hear ya sister, I've been waiting until around 7:00 pm to do my chores and that's 3 hours later than my normal routine. The poor little starving (NOT!) petunias keep thinking I forgot them.:icon_rolleyes:


----------



## JCnGrace

DraftyAiresMum said:


> After a heated argument last night, we decided to forego the title loan and just go to the appointment and see if they'd bill us. My assistant manager was supposed to cover for me so that I could go, but then ended up getting ****ed off at me cuz I changed my mind about writing up an employee (who she had yelled at in the hallway!), and stormed out after arguing with me for a good 15 minutes that would have ended in yelling if I hadn't kept my head and walked away before it got too intense. She now refuses to cover any shift but her scheduled ones. So, I was left scrambling to find someone to take DH to his appointment. Finally got in touch with his mom, who said she could take him. He called me give minutes after his scheduled appointment time and said he had walked out because all it was supposed to be was a consultation and they wanted the $100-450 up front and they wouldn't bill. So, we're going to talk to the patient advocacy center at the VA and see if we can get DH qualified for Tri-Care since he isn't service connected because apparently Somalia and Kuwait in the mid-90s weren't considered "official conflicts." :icon_rolleyes:
> 
> He is feeling better, though. Just gets tired very easily.


Drafty that just doesn't sound right for heartburn or acid reflux.

I have bad acid reflux and it doesn't make me tire easily, curl up in a fetal position in bed, or cause me to get the chills. Do whatever it takes to get him a thorough exam.

I can't believe he doesn't qualify for VA, that's just not right of them to deny eligibility. Has he asked a veterans support group like the VFW for help in getting benefits?


----------



## JCnGrace

Golden Horse said:


> @DraftyAiresMum any update, did you get it sorted out? I confess I don't know how you guys can live with the strain and worry of your healthcare system.....Here in Canada it isn't bad, but the UK finally got it kind of sorted, everyone is covered by the National Health Service, all working people pay into it, then you can take out private on top, which means you can pay to go to a private clinic for treatment. Don't want to get all political about it, because I know everyone has strong feelings, on it, but it was one of the many deciders that made us choose Canada rather than the States to move to......


Haven't you heard? And that's as far as I'm going with that.:x


----------



## FaolchuThePainted

I confess that I'm starting to wonder if Athelstan needs to be on medication. He just went from being dead asleep to barking for about five minutes at a fly on my ceiling loud enough for my parents to hear him at the other end of the house. He's still staring at it after he went outside and came back in. I think he's found a new arch nemesis.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

JCnGrace said:


> You wouldn't happen to be an adrenaline junky would you 6gun Kid? LOL
> I wouldn't think crop dusting would be any more dangerous than your other professions either.


 @6gun Kid

Yes, it can be. Its the low flying and high concentration, day after day. Very dangerous. Good luck with the flying.

The saying goes. . . by the time you have been flying for 80 hours you think you know it all. . . but by the time you have been flying 100 hours you know you don't know it all. - so if you keep that in mind, you should stay out of trouble


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

JCnGrace said:


> Drafty that just doesn't sound right for heartburn or acid reflux.
> 
> I have bad acid reflux and it doesn't make me tire easily, curl up in a fetal position in bed, or cause me to get the chills. Do whatever it takes to get him a thorough exam.
> 
> I can't believe he doesn't qualify for VA, that's just not right of them to deny eligibility. Has he asked a veterans support group like the VFW for help in getting benefits?


That's what I've been saying since it happened. Nothing adds up, especially not to acid reflux. 

Yeah, apparently because the "conflicts" he was involved in weren't truly considered "conflicts," he doesn't qualify for full benefits. We are going to talk to the patient advocacy office at the VA on Monday and see if we can get him qualified for Tri-Care (the VA's health insurance).

I confess that I have written a letter to my owner, tendering my resignation as of 8/31/16. That gives him enough time to find someone and train them before I quit. It also gives me six weeks to find a new job. I can't do this anymore. I've got employees threatening to walk out because of the way the assistant manager has treated them, yet the assistant manager is ****ed off at me because she feels like I stabbed her in the back. I'm anticipating working 76 hours in the next six days alone, because I haven't found anyone to replace the front desk employee I fired and we just let go our part-time front desk person because she had no call/no showed and been late WAY too many times in the less than six weeks she's been employed here. Now the assistant manager is refusing to work any but her regularly scheduled shifts because she's got her panties in a knot over my refusal to write someone up (her story varied GREATLY from the story I got from the employee AND my head housekeeper). 

I also confess that I'm a little worried right now. Not about DH. He was fine all day yesterday, except for the getting tired more easily thing. About me. Had to come in to work at 3am to split the audit shift with my audit guy (since it's technically his day off). Ever since I got up at 2am, I've been getting super dizzy. Not like a "fast spin" dizzy, but just the world slowly tilts backward or to the side and starts to slowly spin. It's even happening sitting down. I've been at work for about two hours now and it's still happening. I also tried eating something, but couldn't keep anything down. I don't want to worry DH, so I'm just pushing through it as best I can. Cuz that's what I do. Put everyone else first and don't worry about what's going on with me. If I can keep busy, I won't think about it.


----------



## JCnGrace

Take care of yourself Drafty, the last thing you need is for you and your hubby to be down. Try getting a little sugar into your system and see if that helps, sounds like you're running on empty. 

Wishing you the best of luck on the job hunt!


----------



## Golden Horse

Well I'm glad to hear that you have finally decided to move on Drafty, though worried and upset for you that it is all coming to a head like this, you just have so much to cope with right now. The dizzy thing, sounds very much like a combination of stress and lack of food, the one time that I will drink a can of soda, sometimes enough to get you over the hump, but need to follow up with some slow release energy or you will just crash again. Just sip some fizz slowly and try and take some nice calming deep breaths and let it all out.

I know that there is nothing like quitting a job to make you really concentrate on the job hunt, so good luck there, we need to make sure that you have a good, solid reason for quitting this job......unreasonable expectations by owner, is that good enough...


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

The dizziness has passed. Now my chest just hurts. Feels like I've got a couple gallons of milk just sitting on it.


----------



## Golden Horse

DraftyAiresMum said:


> The dizziness has passed. Now my chest just hurts. Feels like I've got a couple gallons of milk just sitting on it.


Breathe through it, deep calming breaths.......now does it hurt or is it pressure, or both.....


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

It hurts. Especially if I do anything. Especially especially if I walk up the stairs. I'm sitting at about a 5-5.5 on the pain scale constantly at this point. A sharp ache right in the center of my chest (right where my heart is), front and back. It feels like I got punched dead-center in the chest. If I do anything--bend, move too quickly, go up the stairs (having to do a lot of that today), walk down the hallway (doing a lot of that, too)--my heart starts pounding hard enough to almost visibly see and the pain shoots up to about a 7-7.5.


----------



## Golden Horse

Ok @DraftyAiresMum time to check in, I'm worried about you


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Golden Horse said:


> Ok @DraftyAiresMum time to check in, I'm worried about you


Agreed.



I confess I am in ultra stress mode.. My car has gone into limp mode and is stuck in third gear and I can't get it out. I have to take it to the mechanics on Monday to get it fixed and I have absolutely no money so I had to ask my parents and I have a chest infection.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I'm alive. Stayed at work my entire shift. The owner wasn't terribly concerned, even when I was nearly doubled over trying to keep it from my chest feeling like it was going to implode. I even had guests asking me if I was okay cuz I looked awful. 

DH picked me up and when we got home, he hugged me and immediately commented on how hot my skin was to the touch. Ironically, I was feeling slightly chilled. I took a couple of aspirin and laid down. Dozed for about an hour and woke up feeling a little better, but my upper back and shoulders were just a mass of tension. DH rubbed by back and massaged my muscles and I started to feel ok enough to eat. As soon as I ate, it felt like my heart was trying to punch through my chest wall, but only sporadically. The tension is coming back into my back as I type this.

Going to bed now (it's barely 7:10pm, by the way), as I have to be at work at 3am to work a 20-hour shift. FML.


----------



## JCnGrace

Drafty check in when you get up. Stress can do funny things to our system and that's probably what is causing all your symptoms but it could be something serious as well. If you don't feel better when you get up you better go to the ER. Call the friggin' owner and tell him to cover your shift.


----------



## Golden Horse

JCnGrace said:


> If you don't feel better when you get up you better go to the ER. Call the friggin' owner and tell him to cover your shift.


Do it...you are not superwoman, and we care about you......but hoping you feel well when you get up...\

20 hours is crazy...you should work out how many 'free' hours you have donated to him, and take them off your notice period


----------



## JCnGrace

Rainaisabelle said:


> Agreed.
> 
> 
> 
> I confess I am in ultra stress mode.. My car has gone into limp mode and is stuck in third gear and I can't get it out. I have to take it to the mechanics on Monday to get it fixed and I have absolutely no money so I had to ask my parents and I have a chest infection.


Sorry you're not feeling well. A hot toddy is always good when you have a chest cold. Get better soon!


----------



## TimWhit91

Feel better drafty. I know how the dizzyness is, I can't stand for more than 10 minutes without passing out and the doctors don't know why. No fun at all. I also get the racey heart beat with it. I have super low blood pressure, maybe that is a part of it?


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

Golden Horse said:


> we need to make sure that you have a good, solid reason for quitting this job......unreasonable expectations by owner, is that good enough...


YES, YES, YES. About time. Leave yesterday. This guy has bled you dry and not even paid for the privilege. 

Six weeks and counting down, you can do this. Eat well and do the best you can for the motel (because I know you will) BUT on just seventy per cent effort.

Good luck with the job hunting. Allow yourself a bit of worktime to find something.

I'm worried about the chest pain thing though. I wish you would go to ER and get an ECG. Ask the owner to cover. If you collapse he would have to,


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I'm alive. 

I forgot to set my alarm when we went to bed last night, so the only thing that got me up was my audit guy calling me at 2am to wake me up. 

I feel like someone used my chest and upper back for batting practice. The center of my chest, where my heart was pounding, is literally tender to the touch, like I'm bruised there. I keep looking down at my chest to make sure there's no visible bruises, even though I know there aren't any. DH just gave me a hug before leaving my work and he squeezed a little firmly and it made me whimper before I could stop myself. I can't take a deep breath (feels like it did when I fell off the back of a speeding golf cart on to asphalt and severely bruised my ribs). So far, I don't have the sharp ache in my chest like I did yesterday, but there's definitely a dull ache there. We'll see how today goes with 45 checkouts (we have 55 rooms, total, in the hotel) and only four housekeepers, two of whom have been on the job less than a week and have zero prior housekeeping experience. 

My owner didn't seem too concerned yesterday, even though I was literally doubled over half the time he was here yesterday. My head housekeeper came in around 11am to help with rooms (we were way short-handed, as two people called out sick) and she immediately asked "What's wrong?" when she saw me because apparently I looked that awful. I even had guests who have been staying with us for a while asking if I was okay because I looked so bad and it was that obvious that I was in pain.

I'm very glad for my audit guy. He set out all the breakfast stuff for me, so all I have to do is make the oatmeal and waffle mix, and heat up the eggs and sausage. I don't think I would have had the strength to do it myself. Now, I just have to stay awake. My audit guy offered to come in early tonight for me, so I'll probably text him a little later and ask him to come in whenever he can. 

I'll keep checking in throughout the day. Thanks for all the concern. I really do appreciate it. I'm not used to people other than my DH giving a ****. My parents are very much the "if it ain't broken or you ain't bleeding out, it ain't that bad" kind of people, so I tend to be the opposite of a hypochondriac. In turn, this has led to me seriously trying to play down whenever I'm sick or hurt because I don't want to be told "Oh, it's nothing. You're fine." My biggest fear in going to the doctor is that they'll basically just laugh at me and tell me it's all in my head.

Oh, forgot to mention...my owner yesterday just kept say "You need to hire a front desk person" (like we're not even trying to). Then he looked me dead in the eye and said, "I don't want you working more than eight hours. That's what leads to all these problems." I seriously just stared at him like he had two heads...and then laughed and shook my head.


----------



## JCnGrace

A good doctor wouldn't laugh and tell you it's all in your head, they would be concerned. Go see one and since I'm also one of those people who won't go for anything other than a yearly exam unless I think I'm dying, I am not saying that lightly. 

Your hotel owner is a tool!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I'll have to see if I can go to the county clinic at some point. Can't afford a regular doctor. Kind of leery of going to the county clinic, though, as a few years ago, I went to see the women's doctor there for excessive and prolonged bleeding (six or eight months straight of having to change an adult diaper three or four times a day) and was told that it was basically because I was fat. :icon_rolleyes:

It's starting up again. Mainly in my upper back right now, but every once in a while my chest will ache sharply (additional to the dull ache that's already there). I ate some bread this morning (not much of an appetite) and took a couple of aspirin, but not helping much.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

*LADY - GET YOURSELF TO SOME SORT OF HEALTH CARE. LIKE NOW.*

If you collapse your chances go right down. Let them rule out something serious.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

WebMD is not my friend. Smeh.


----------



## Rain Shadow

Drafty please go to the ER. I'm from a family with heart conditons. My grandfather has had 3 heart attacks and I showed him your symptoms and he says it very much sounds like a blockage. 

Please go in.


----------



## Golden Horse

ShirtHotTeez said:


> *LADY - GET YOURSELF TO SOME SORT OF HEALTH CARE. LIKE NOW.*
> 
> If you collapse your chances go right down. Let them rule out something serious.





Rain Shadow said:


> Drafty please go to the ER. I'm from a family with heart conditons. My grandfather has had 3 heart attacks and I showed him your symptoms and he says it very much sounds like a blockage.
> 
> Please go in.


You need to 

a) check in with us so we know you are OK
b) Call the owner, tell him he needs to get his **** into HIS hotel, and bloody run it, until you are fit enough
c) If you still are having symptoms GET CHECKED OUT


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

DraftyAiresMum said:


> WebMD is not my friend. Smeh.


I'm going to have to see how much the county clinic would be to go to on Tuesday. 

I'm not still having the same symptoms. More like residuals. My upper back hurts (almost feels like a burning sensation at times), my chest seriously feels like I've been used as a pinata, and I'm just tired. Not sure how much of the tired is from poor sleep or from yesterday or what.

I did look up heart attack symptoms in women and the things that got me going :shock: were the anxiety (I felt like I was going to panic and burst into tears all day yesterday); dizziness (that's what started this whole mess); shortness of breath ; pain/discomfort in the neck, shoulders, upper back, lower jaw, arms, or abdomen (my upper back and shoulders have been a mess of pain and knots); feeling lightheaded (double check); unusual sweating (I don't usually sweat when I'm inside the hotel, but yesterday I was a hot mess); and overwhelming fatigue (I seriously just wanted to lay on the floor and sleep). http://familydoctor.org/familydoctor/en/diseases-conditions/heart-attack/symptoms.html

Crap. Now I'm wishing I had gone yesterday.


----------



## Golden Horse

Reaches through the computer and slaps Drafty....Tuesday NO, today YES.....there has to be a today option.....Look I don;t want to scare you, but you are scaring the crap out of me, so PLEASE go get checked out...


----------



## Rain Shadow

Please go in Drafty. My great-grandfather had a heart attack and he wouldn't go in because he kept saying it was nothing, just stress. Not to scare you but it did kill him and if he'd gone in earlier, they would have saved him. 

Grandpa, being his pigheaded son did the same exact thing three years ago. Waited until the next day to go in and its a miracle that he's alive the amount of damage it did. 

DO NOT WAIT.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

The today option is the ER. Because of this ridiculous reverse-hypochondria that I have, I can't...I just can't. I can't even begin to describe how it feels when I think about going to the ER for this now, after the fact. I can't even begin to think about how to approach that. "Hi. Yeah, so I think I may have had a heart attack yesterday and I think I need to get checked out." 

I know I should have gone yesterday. I see it now. But, when I am in a lot of pain, I tend to get hyper-focused on one task, to the exclusion of all else. That "one task" yesterday was running the hotel. 

Found this. My assistant manager is convinced it was stress/anxiety and is trying to convince me of that. Anxiety symptoms or signs of heart attack ? anxietycentre.com


----------



## 6gun Kid

I am speaking as a paramedic and medical professional, as I paraphrase Shakespeare, get thee to an Emergency Room!


----------



## Golden Horse

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Found this. My assistant manager is convinced it was stress/anxiety and is trying to convince me of that. Anxiety symptoms or signs of heart attack ? anxietycentre.com


Read that...did you see this bit

Keep in mind, most medical professionals prefer you seek their assistance if you believe you are having a heart attack. They aren't bothered or annoyed by being cautious. Even if you aren't having a heart attack, it's better to be cautious than uncertain. It's also better for you to know your symptoms are solely anxiety related and not those of a heart attack, as worry is a common cause of anxiety and its sensations and symptoms.



6gun Kid said:


> I am speaking as a paramedic and medical professional, as I paraphrase Shakespeare, get thee to an Emergency Room!


Here is advice from someone that knows...

I took husband to the emergency room last year because he thought he was having a heart attack, turned out he wasn't, but they kept saying that we did right going in and getting it checked......


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

It's simply the fact that it's after the fact that I have a problem with. Yesterday, if someone had said to me "It really sounds like you're having a heart attack. You need to get to a hospital and I'm not taking no for an answer" I more than likely would have gone. Especially if I'd seen the info I'm seeing now. But the day after? Like I said, what am I supposed to go into the ER and say? "Howdy. So yesterday I felt like I was having a heart attack but didn't really think anything of it, but here I am today to get checked out"?


----------



## Golden Horse

Because if it was a heart attack you need to be checked out, monitored and cared for....if you are still having issues today then it is a 'something' not a 'nothing'


----------



## Rain Shadow

Trust me. Its very common for people to brush it off. I've been brought in after the fact with broken bones, sometimes a few days later. When your hurt you aren't thinking rationally and the ER gets that. They won't judge. Please go in.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

golden horse said:


> reaches through the computer and slaps drafty....tuesday no, today yes.....there has to be a today option.....look i don;t want to scare you, but you are scaring the crap out of me, so please go get checked out...


*^^^^^^^^this this this this this^^^^^^^^*

*drop everything, go right now!!*


----------



## Rainaisabelle

You need to go and get checked. If you did have a heart attack, you might need some medications to prevent another clot from forming etc 

Go now not tomorrow now.


----------



## hjalc

Sorry about this. just figuring out this website and accidentally made a post!


----------



## Golden Horse

hjalc said:


> Sorry about this. just figuring out this website and accidentally made a post!


Lol, it's not a private conversation, and if you had of started that with "I confess" it would have been epic


----------



## JCnGrace

Drafty DO NOT make us get on a plane to come and drag your a$$ to the ER.


----------



## JCnGrace

I confess that I don't know why some people think horses are dumb (not saying those on here think that, just been hearing it my whole life). I fooled them once by distracting them with a little alfalfa, so shame on me. They would not be fooled a second time so I guess that makes it shame on me again. LOL

Hmmm...now I have to think of a plan B because next week is supposed to be even hotter and 5 horses gathered around you in an enclosed area when you're trying to work just makes it all that much hotter.

Well I confess that it will actually be plan C because A was spraying them down with the hose and they'd go out to pasture for a while because they were cooled off and then the alfalfa was B. The stinkers figure out all my tricks.


----------



## Rain Shadow

JCnGrace said:


> I confess that I don't know why some people think horses are dumb (not saying those on here think that, just been hearing it my whole life). I fooled them once by distracting them with a little alfalfa, so shame on me. They would not be fooled a second time so I guess that makes it shame on me again. LOL
> 
> Hmmm...now I have to think of a plan B because next week is supposed to be even hotter and 5 horses gathered around you in an enclosed area when you're trying to work just makes it all that much hotter.
> 
> Well I confess that it will actually be plan C because A was spraying them down with the hose and they'd go out to pasture for a while because they were cooled off and then the alfalfa was B. The stinkers figure out all my tricks.


Tube of wormer! My guys see the box come out of the truck and they all disappear. That or bribe your vet to swing by. My entire herd disappears when they see that truck.


----------



## JCnGrace

Rain Shadow said:


> Tube of wormer! My guys see the box come out of the truck and they all disappear. That or bribe your vet to swing by. My entire herd disappears when they see that truck.


LOL Rain Shadow, the last time my vet was out his comment was "This is the wildest herd I've ever seen" as they all gathered around for their tetanus vaccine. He wasn't even waiting for me to get the lead rope off one and on another before sticking them. I even had a nice place blocked off so he only had to deal with one at a time but he just wandered out in the midst of them. My farrier thinks nothing of starting a trim, while I'm taking the one he just finished out, without it even having a lead rope attached.


----------



## Golden Horse

Crazy herd you have there Jc....


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I confess those grey hairs are definitely coming through. My car needs a new gear box $5000 + the $2000 I already had to pay to fix the rest of it. I now own my parents $5000 which is completely upsetting


----------



## Golden Horse

Rainaisabelle said:


> I confess those grey hairs are definitely coming through. My car needs a new gear box $5000 + the $2000 I already had to pay to fix the rest of it. I now own my parents $5000 which is completely upsetting


Oh OUCH, that sucks big time.....

I confess as time goes on I worry more about the money here, I'm becoming more scared that I will have to sell one of the horses to support the others, and that will be very very hard...

Is there anyway to make actual money by writing?


----------



## JCnGrace

Golden Horse said:


> Crazy herd you have there Jc....


Aren't they?


----------



## JCnGrace

Rainaisabelle said:


> I confess those grey hairs are definitely coming through. My car needs a new gear box $5000 + the $2000 I already had to pay to fix the rest of it. I now own my parents $5000 which is completely upsetting


Don't feel too bad you're not the first person just starting out that needed a little help along the way. 

When I first moved out on my own my mom kept buying me furniture because I didn't have any with full expectations of being paid back. I'd tell her to stop because I couldn't afford all the things she was packing over to my apartment, not that it did a bit of good. I guess she couldn't figure out that when you're young you don't care if you sleep on a cot with your clothes stored in milk crates and sit on the floor. LOL That debt finally getting paid off made me feel better than any other in my entire life.


----------



## JCnGrace

Golden Horse said:


> Oh OUCH, that sucks big time.....
> 
> I confess as time goes on I worry more about the money here, I'm becoming more scared that I will have to sell one of the horses to support the others, and that will be very very hard...
> 
> Is there anyway to make actual money by writing?


I worry about what's going to happen to them if they out live me or worse yet if I have to get rid of them because we can no longer do the work required. Hubby is already getting there.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Yes I believe bread/ham and noodles are going to be my best friends for the next 1.5 years


----------



## Change

Rainaisabelle said:


> Yes I believe bread/ham and noodles are going to be my best friends for the next 1.5 years


It is quite amazing how long you can live off of peanut butter, bread, and pork'n'beans! I also discovered that a string bean vine doesn't do too badly indoors, and you can eat the snaps right off the vine! LOL.

I confess I'm worried about *Drafty *and wish she would go to the doctor! If not for herself, then to relieve the worry and stress the rest of us are suffering on her behalf!

I also confess I'm worried, too, about my Son as his fistula has clotted off (according to his dialysis nurse, this morning). *6gun_Kid* - you, of all people here, will understand this.


----------



## 6gun Kid

Change said:


> I also confess I'm worried, too, about my Son as his fistula has clotted off (according to his dialysis nurse, this morning). *6gun_Kid* - you, of all people here, will understand this.


 Its a relatively simple procedure to de-clot, the biggest pain is getting the arrangements made and getting back on schedule, it seems. Hopefully there is a vascular access center close by!


----------



## natisha

DraftyAiresMum said:


> It's simply the fact that it's after the fact that I have a problem with. Yesterday, if someone had said to me "It really sounds like you're having a heart attack. You need to get to a hospital and I'm not taking no for an answer" I more than likely would have gone. Especially if I'd seen the info I'm seeing now. But the day after? Like I said, what am I supposed to go into the ER and say? "Howdy. So yesterday I felt like I was having a heart attack but didn't really think anything of it, but here I am today to get checked out"?


That's exactly what you say!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Change

6gun Kid said:


> Its a relatively simple procedure to de-clot, the biggest pain is getting the arrangements made and getting back on schedule, it seems. Hopefully there is a vascular access center close by!


Yes, we have a good VAC right behind the dialysis clinic. They just called. His appointment is at 9:30. This being Monday, it's his long jump - i.e., 3rd day. Hopefully they can break up the clot and get him dialyzed tomorrow!


----------



## karliejaye

I confess I am way more worried about @Drafty and her DH's health scares than I am about my own surgery this afternoon. 
Please take care of yourself. You can't pour from an empty cup.


----------



## Rain Shadow

Golden Horse said:


> Oh OUCH, that sucks big time.....
> 
> I confess as time goes on I worry more about the money here, I'm becoming more scared that I will have to sell one of the horses to support the others, and that will be very very hard...
> 
> Is there anyway to make actual money by writing?


Actually there is. If you are okay with writing zombie, romance or uh hum Mommy Erotica. You know 50 Shades of Grey type things but tamer. 

Amazon does a lot with small writers. They usually offer the first book free to the public and then people pay for the rest, its not a ton of money but if you are good, a lot of people can quit their day jobs.


----------



## JCnGrace

karliejaye said:


> I confess I am way more worried about @Drafty and her DH's health scares than I am about my own surgery this afternoon.
> Please take care of yourself. You can't pour from an empty cup.


Good luck with your surgery!


----------



## Rain Shadow

Okay if we don't hear from Drafty soon, who is closest to Arizona? Or do you guys want to plan a road trip to drag her butt to the ER?


----------



## JCnGrace

Rain Shadow said:


> Okay if we don't hear from Drafty soon, who is closest to Arizona? Or do you guys want to plan a road trip to drag her butt to the ER?


I'm hoping we're not hearing from her because she is busy getting checked out either at a clinic or hospital.


----------



## Golden Horse

@DraftyAiresMum is alive and well and posting on FB, where she is being nagged to GO GET CHECKED OUT....The whole world is more worried about her than she is about herself...


----------



## Rain Shadow

Ugh I saw right after I posted her saying she'll go tomorrow. Need me to join in the nagging efforts?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Hey, guys. 

I really am sorry I'm worrying you. Not my intention at all. I just feel like no one around me understands just how scary Saturday was for me. DH says he's worried, but he isn't insisting I get checked. His attitude is "If you want to." I'm really good at hiding when I'm in pain or when I'm scared. I've learned to be after my previous marriage (my ex-husband only cared about himself and his problems) and my parents' attitude of "There's no visible broken bone, you're not bleeding bad enough that super glue won't close it, and you haven't been throwing up for more than three days straight, so it can't be that bad." Everybody says "Oh, it was just stress." No. Sorry, but no. Saturday was NOT that stressful. I've had WAY more stressful days than that since I took over as manager as this ****ed place. Saturday was NOTHING.

I'm at work. Feeling absolutely drained and exhausted. Like I haven't slept in over a week. Working until 7pm today (got to work at 6am 'cuz DH dropped me off on his way to work). DH got sent home from work because he started getting short of breath going up and down the ladder and his supervisor didn't feel comfortable with him being there.


----------



## Rain Shadow

Drafty, you do have people urging you to go in. Us! Right now I want to give your husband a good smack for not dragging you in.

Please go in. Something is very much wrong and you are only doing more damage to yourself.


----------



## Avna

Will Drafty have to land in the hospital before she takes her stress level seriously? Stay tuned.


----------



## natisha

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Hey, guys.
> 
> I really am sorry I'm worrying you. Not my intention at all. I just feel like no one around me understands just how scary Saturday was for me. DH says he's worried, but he isn't insisting I get checked. His attitude is "If you want to." I'm really good at hiding when I'm in pain or when I'm scared. I've learned to be after my previous marriage (my ex-husband only cared about himself and his problems) and my parents' attitude of "There's no visible broken bone, you're not bleeding bad enough that super glue won't close it, and you haven't been throwing up for more than three days straight, so it can't be that bad." Everybody says "Oh, it was just stress." No. Sorry, but no. Saturday was NOT that stressful. I've had WAY more stressful days than that since I took over as manager as this ****ed place. Saturday was NOTHING.
> 
> I'm at work. Feeling absolutely drained and exhausted. Like I haven't slept in over a week. Working until 7pm today (got to work at 6am 'cuz DH dropped me off on his way to work). DH got sent home from work because he started getting short of breath going up and down the ladder and his supervisor didn't feel comfortable with him being there.


My friend's ex-husband had those same symptoms for months, feeling more & more drained until the day he took a nap & didn't wake up. He could have been saved had he gone to a doctor. He didn't go because he was always afraid of dying young like his parents & didn't want bad news.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

Rainaisabelle said:


> I confess those grey hairs are definitely coming through. My car needs a new gear box $5000 + the $2000 I already had to pay to fix the rest of it. I now own my parents $5000 which is completely upsetting


Over here you can get a pretty decent second hand car for that. DH bought a merc a few years ago (5 or so) for $NZ6,500 and it hasn't missed a beat, just usual maintenance.

I confess, worrying about Drafty...:gallop:


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

DRAFTY - that place is *NOT WORTH YOUR LIFE*. Sometimes the first indication of heart problems is death. You do not need anybody's approval to seek medical help. PPLLLEEEAAAASSE *DO IT NOW*!!!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I'm going to talk to DH about maybe going to the ER tonight, since the walk-in clinics all close by 6pm and I don't get off until 7pm. The numbers I'm seeing on the wrist blood pressure monitor a guest gifted me are not making me feel any better about what's going on and I'm really not sure if or how the county clinic would be able to help me tomorrow.


----------



## Rain Shadow

Please go to the ER. Your body is telling you something is wrong. Do something about it before its to late and you do serious damage.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

We're definitely going. DH called his mom (who worked as a hospice nurse for many years) and she was very concerned. Crazy thing is, I'm not doing anything different at work than I usually do. It's actually been fairly quiet today.


----------



## JCnGrace

DraftyAiresMum said:


> *We're definitely going*. DH called his mom (who worked as a hospice nurse for many years) and she was very concerned. Crazy thing is, I'm not doing anything different at work than I usually do. It's actually been fairly quiet today.


Thank goodness! Let us know what you find out.


----------



## JCnGrace

I confess I hate hearing the words "I need your help" come out of hubby's mouth. I swear he looks at a job that needs doing and then proceeds to want to do it in the most complicated way he can think of. 

Let me ask all of you this. You have a round pen panel that has gone bad and needs removed (doesn't need replaced because your round pen is already larger than standard size) how do you fix it? Me, I remove the bad panel and then just pull in the rest of the panels until I fill in the space created by the removed panel. Hubby's solution was to tear down half the round pen and reset it all. Just crazy I tell ya! LOL


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

DraftyAiresMum said:


> We're definitely going. DH called his mom (who worked as a hospice nurse for many years) and she was very concerned. Crazy thing is, I'm not doing anything different at work than I usually do. It's actually been fairly quiet today.


NOW, WE NEED YOU TO GO NOW!!! Not after work when you are likely to say i'm too tired I'll go tomorrow. Go right now pleeeaasse


----------



## karliejaye

I confess two weeks of rest is going to be tough. Surgery went well, I handled anesthesia better this time and I already feel like getting up and doing stuff. I hate down time!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I confess my partner and I just spent $736 on clothes,shoes, books and I got Roy some new horse stuff. So that's my shopping done for the year.


----------



## Change

Glad to hear *Drafty *is going to the ER, and also glad *karliejaye's *surgery was easy!  

I spent most of today at the Hospital with Son. We went to the vascular access center this morning. The clot was too big for them to clear; Son needs surgery. VAC sent us to the ER and Son was admitted. They tried to get him into surgery today but weren't able. I left the Hospital around 6 p.m. to take care of the dogs and horses; Son texted me around 9 to let me know his surgery will probably be around noon tomorrow. He will most likely go straight into dialysis after surgery.


----------



## JCnGrace

karliejaye said:


> i confess two weeks of rest is going to be tough. Surgery went well, i handled anesthesia better this time and i already feel like getting up and doing stuff. I hate down time!


yay!!!


----------



## Golden Horse

karliejaye said:


> I confess two weeks of rest is going to be tough. Surgery went well, I handled anesthesia better this time and I already feel like getting up and doing stuff. I hate down time!


Glad it went well, now give yourself the best chance to heal by following instructions, so enjoy your rest.

I confess my knee really hurts today, I went over to ride, but in the end chose not to, I went early to paint jumps, and my knee soon started to complain. I caught the girl and groomed her, and took her around to see the painting going on, and she was good.

I have a ride with Dale Irwin, he's a level 3 dressage and eventing coach, on Friday, I think I might be breaking out the big guns in pain killers...

Any updates @Drafty?


----------



## JCnGrace

Change said:


> I spent most of today at the Hospital with Son. We went to the vascular access center this morning. The clot was too big for them to clear; Son needs surgery. VAC sent us to the ER and Son was admitted. They tried to get him into surgery today but weren't able. I left the Hospital around 6 p.m. to take care of the dogs and horses; Son texted me around 9 to let me know his surgery will probably be around noon tomorrow. He will most likely go straight into dialysis after surgery.


You tell that son of yours he's in my thoughts! You know I don't know anything about dialysis but I'm sure going 4 days without is not good for him.


----------



## Golden Horse

Change said:


> I spent most of today at the Hospital with Son. We went to the vascular access center this morning. The clot was too big for them to clear; Son needs surgery. VAC sent us to the ER and Son was admitted. They tried to get him into surgery today but weren't able. I left the Hospital around 6 p.m. to take care of the dogs and horses; Son texted me around 9 to let me know his surgery will probably be around noon tomorrow. He will most likely go straight into dialysis after surgery.


Missed this while I was posting, sending all good thoughts for tomorrow, keep us updated
Save​


----------



## Change

*Golden Horse* - There are many ways to make money writing. You can self-publish and set your own price on Amazon which may or may not generate a nice side income but not one you can live off of unless you are extremely popular. I am considering putting out a collection of short stories and maybe a collection of poetry just to see what happens. The best thing I've heard about Amazon is that they are VERY prompt in sending out royalty checks every month! That isn't something you see with traditional publishers.

You can also submit articles or short stories to magazines. This route pays better on a first publication rights basis (one time check) but is also a tougher nut to crack. You have to research your target to make sure you are writing in the vein they publish, then read and adhere to the submission guidelines. Articles pay best per word and are usually easier to place. Professional rates for print and online fiction run between .06 and .10 cents per word, but most smaller publications only offer .03/word. 

I've had 14 short stories and a couple poems published in traditional print magazines and anthologies (I write SF/Fantasy/Horror). It's a lot of work without a lot of payback, and you have to get comfortable with rejection. ;-) With the advent of online submissions, most magazines are swamped each month and you have to be really good to get noticed. 

Good luck! Let me know if you have any other questions!


----------



## 6gun Kid

@Change sorry to hear VAC couldn't do it, I hope he is able to use his AVF post-op. The last thing I ever want to hear/see is somebody had a cath placed....even a temporary one!


----------



## Rain Shadow

I confess I rode in sneakers today. I bad. 

My awesome online friend shipped me her old half pad to see if it helps with my saddle fit issues as Kenzie comes back into work after a month off due to skin issues. I was trying it on her and well I really needed to ride in it to see and I didn't have my boots on me so I jumped up. Kudos to Kenzie for not killing me after a month off. 

The saddle feels so much better. A lot more balanced. I know its a temp fix but I just can't afford to buy another saddle to hold her over for a month as she regains topline. She went from 2 or 3 hours a day of hard riding to standing in a stall and it just killed her muscle tone. 

Grandpa snapped a few pics with his fancy new cellphone that's *gasp* not a flip phone! 

I need to drop my stirrups a hole I think. Still figuring out this english thing!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I confess that I don't think the halfpad fixed the saddle's balance completely, it still needs to be raised in the back or it's too narrow in the front.

I confess I am drinking a carnation chocolate shake and eating a brownie for breakfast

I confess I took a nap yesterday which I haven't done in years


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I confess that it looks like you're sitting too much on your seat pockets, Rain Shadow. That's putting you in a chair seat and causing your center of balance to be too far back. Stand straight up in your stirrups, then lower yourself straight down into the seat. Keep your back straight, no slouching. I think you'll find your balance is improved and the saddle more comfortable. 

I also confess that I don't want anyone here to be upset with me over this next confession.

We didn't go last night. It was not by my choice. I told DH I wanted to go and he started telling me how his mom thought it was just stress and to just do the breathing exercises she suggested. My audit guy came in last night just after I had taken my blood pressure and it was 182/94. He started telling me how when he had a really bad panic attack, his was 220/110, so mine wasn't *that* bad. Yes, during a panic attack his was that high. I was sitting at my freaking desk doing NOTHING except typing up a letter to a bank for a guest. On our way home, I told DH how I felt like everyone was trying to minimize what was going on with me and I really resented it. I didn't do that to him when he was in the ER. I read him the symptoms from the link I posted earlier in this thread about heart attack and pointed out that, other than the nausea/vomitting, I had them all and described how they felt. He said "Well, we'll keep checking your BP and if it doesn't go down, we'll go in." I checked it when I woke up this morning at 5:22am. It was 165/65, my heart rate was 49, and it registered an irregular heartbeat. I give up.

ETA: I just checked it again and it's 177/90. All I've done since I woke up twenty minutes ago was go to the bathroom and come sit in the living room.


----------



## JCnGrace

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I confess that it looks like you're sitting too much on your seat pockets, Rain Shadow. That's putting you in a chair seat and causing your center of balance to be too far back. Stand straight up in your stirrups, then lower yourself straight down into the seat. Keep your back straight, no slouching. I think you'll find your balance is improved and the saddle more comfortable.
> 
> *I also confess that I don't want anyone here to be upset with me over this next confession.*
> 
> We didn't go last night. It was not by my choice. I told DH I wanted to go and he started telling me how his mom thought it was just stress and to just do the breathing exercises she suggested. My audit guy came in last night just after I had taken my blood pressure and it was 182/94. He started telling me how when he had a really bad panic attack, his was 220/110, so mine wasn't *that* bad. Yes, during a panic attack his was that high. I was sitting at my freaking desk doing NOTHING except typing up a letter to a bank for a guest. On our way home, I told DH how I felt like everyone was trying to minimize what was going on with me and I really resented it. I didn't do that to him when he was in the ER. I read him the symptoms from the link I posted earlier in this thread about heart attack and pointed out that, other than the nausea/vomitting, I had them all and described how they felt. He said "Well, we'll keep checking your BP and if it doesn't go down, we'll go in." I checked it when I woke up this morning at 5:22am. It was 165/65, my heart rate was 49, and it registered an irregular heartbeat. I give up.
> 
> ETA: I just checked it again and it's 177/90. All I've done since I woke up twenty minutes ago was go to the bathroom and come sit in the living room.


Too bad, I am Drafty. You know something is not right but you keep letting yourself or other people talk you into not getting it checked out. Even if it is just stress you still need help. A stroke isn't any better to experience than a heart attack. If hubby won't take you then call an ambulance or ask a co-worker or friend, take the friggin truck and leave him stranded if you have to but get yourself checked out pronto!


----------



## Change

*Drafty *- if DH won't take you, then take yourself or have someone else take you. Call a cab. GO. 

*6gun Kid* - Son refuses to have a PIC put in.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

He's got to go to the court this morning to see if they'll reverse the suspension on his license cuz we took care of the ticket, but he missed his court date because the courthouse was undergoing renovations and his mom, whose address is still on his license, never have him the letters telling him when the court date had been rescheduled to, then the letter saying of he didn't pay off the $600 fine, they'd suspend his license, until a day or two before his ER visit, which was two weeks too late.

When he gets back, we're going. No matter what he says. The pressure is back (not as bad, but still there) and I have a headache. It's not the kind of headache I typically wake up with, when I wake up with a headache. I'm also starving. 1- I'm never hungry in the morning and 2- I ate a Greek yogurt when I woke up, so I shouldn't be THAT hungry.


----------



## Golden Horse

Drafty, whatever is wrong you need to find out, because it is taking a toll on your body


----------



## Change

I confess I'm procrastinating about going to the hospital. I hate sitting in surgical waiting rooms and if I'm going to be quietly terrified I'd much rather do it here at home.


----------



## JCnGrace

Change said:


> I confess I'm procrastinating about going to the hospital. I hate sitting in surgical waiting rooms and if I'm going to be quietly terrified I'd much rather do it here at home.


If I was closer I'd sit with you and hold your hand.


----------



## Change

JCnGrace said:


> If I was closer I'd sit with you and hold your hand.


I confess I wish you were.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I confess I want to tell Drafty's DH to sod off, it doesn't matter if his was worse during X event, everyone's pain is relevant and because it isn't AS high as someone else's doesn't mean everything is A OK.

That's so illogical and ignorant and dangerous to assume!!!!!!!!


----------



## 6gun Kid

@DraftyAiresMum Tell your night audit guy to go lick a toad, this isn't a competition. As a female under 40 your b/p should be no higher than 120/80. That means both numbers lower than. At 140 it becomes hypertension, and at 150 it becomes MALIGNANT hypertension. You need to be checked out, period!


----------



## LittleBayMare

I confess that my new bit and leather cleaner should be arriving today...don't look at me like that...it's all completely necessary...ok, the leather cleaner was necessary, the bit just hopped into my cart. I tried to throw it out, I really did, but it kept jumping back in and waving it's 25% off price tag in my face. Those filthy, dirty, cheaters trying to steal money from a poor innocent soul like me. 

I also confess that I just ordered another saddle with a matching back cinch and breast collar. I'm less than an hour into a 30 day wait and I'm already impatient. :dance-smiley05:

I did manage to refrain from purchasing the matching bridle. *sigh*









In my defense, I just sold a bunch of bits and I am putting my barrel saddle up for sale which will more than cover the cost of everything I have purchased...I just had to make sure my tack room didn't get too empty or it might start feeling neglected and lonely. :tongue:


----------



## Golden Horse

I am super talented, managed to wear the backs of my fingers out painting jumps yesterday


----------



## Skyseternalangel

@LittleBayMareYou should have gotten the matching bridle! When you decide to be bad, be _very_ bad :wink:


----------



## Zexious

@LittleBayMare -- I agree with the above; go big or go home 
Congrats on your purchases!! 

I confess Boyfriend is about to get an elbow to the ribs... I can't stand snoring, whether or not I'm trying to sleep. #MeanPartner


----------



## 6gun Kid

@LittleBayMare I ordered my corriente wade in February it was a long 30 days


----------



## greentree

I confess that I am not a Dr. person, BUT Drafty, if I had those symptoms, even *I* would go!!! They will not deny you treatment if you cannot pay, really. 

GH, ouch! Glad you were not here this morning as Mary and I were moving SALT BLOCKS!!!


----------



## LittleBayMare

@Skyseternalangel @Zexious - Guuuuyyyssss! Don't encourage me while I still have time to change my mind! 

I'm going to need to go shopping for a new saddle pad and a new girth once my newest accessory is close to completion and I am desperately trying to keep it all within the price range of what I can get for my Alamo saddle. 

I do not need a $100 bridle. I do not need a $100 bridle. I do not need a $100 bridle. I do not need a $100 bridle. I do not need a $100 bridle. I do not need a $100 bridle...


----------



## Golden Horse

@LittleBayMare every one needs a minimum of a $100 bridle


----------



## natisha

6gun Kid said:


> @DraftyAiresMum Tell your night audit guy to go lick a toad, this isn't a competition. As a female under 40 your b/p should be no higher than 120/80. That means both numbers lower than. At 140 it becomes hypertension, and at 150 it becomes MALIGNANT hypertension. You need to be checked out, period!


Yes,& add the bradycardia to that & it's a mess.


----------



## Rain Shadow

Skyseternalangel said:


> I confess that I don't think the halfpad fixed the saddle's balance completely, it still needs to be raised in the back or it's too narrow in the front.


I agree. I had it flocked about two month ago to match her back when she was in full work and now she's lost all that muscle mass, its really messed up the back. Its not to narrow in front thankfully.

I'm considering trying a lollipop pad to fix it for now.


----------



## Rain Shadow

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I confess that it looks like you're sitting too much on your seat pockets, Rain Shadow. That's putting you in a chair seat and causing your center of balance to be too far back. Stand straight up in your stirrups, then lower yourself straight down into the seat. Keep your back straight, no slouching. I think you'll find your balance is improved and the saddle more comfortable.
> 
> I also confess that I don't want anyone here to be upset with me over this next confession.
> 
> We didn't go last night. It was not by my choice. I told DH I wanted to go and he started telling me how his mom thought it was just stress and to just do the breathing exercises she suggested. My audit guy came in last night just after I had taken my blood pressure and it was 182/94. He started telling me how when he had a really bad panic attack, his was 220/110, so mine wasn't *that* bad. Yes, during a panic attack his was that high. I was sitting at my freaking desk doing NOTHING except typing up a letter to a bank for a guest. On our way home, I told DH how I felt like everyone was trying to minimize what was going on with me and I really resented it. I didn't do that to him when he was in the ER. I read him the symptoms from the link I posted earlier in this thread about heart attack and pointed out that, other than the nausea/vomitting, I had them all and described how they felt. He said "Well, we'll keep checking your BP and if it doesn't go down, we'll go in." I checked it when I woke up this morning at 5:22am. It was 165/65, my heart rate was 49, and it registered an irregular heartbeat. I give up.
> 
> ETA: I just checked it again and it's 177/90. All I've done since I woke up twenty minutes ago was go to the bathroom and come sit in the living room.



Yeah, I'm gonna do that. I have no idea what's happen to my position. I think I've gotten lazy just trail riding. I'm really mad at myself.


DRAFTY! BADDDDDD I'm gonna throttle your DH.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

DraftyAiresMum said:


> He's got to go to the court this morning to see if they'll reverse the suspension on his license cuz we took care of the ticket, but he missed his court date because the courthouse was undergoing renovations and his mom, whose address is still on his license, never have him the letters telling him when the court date had been rescheduled to, then the letter saying of he didn't pay off the $600 fine, they'd suspend his license, until a day or two before his ER visit, which was two weeks too late.
> 
> When he gets back, we're going. No matter what he says. The pressure is back (not as bad, but still there) and I have a headache. It's not the kind of headache I typically wake up with, when I wake up with a headache. I'm also starving. 1- I'm never hungry in the morning and 2- I ate a Greek yogurt when I woke up, so I shouldn't be THAT hungry.











FFS YOU DO NOT NEED ANYBODY's APPROVAL TO CHECK OUT YOUR HEALTH!!

YOU DO NOT NEED ANYBODY's APPROVAL TO CHECK OUT YOUR HEALTH!!

YOU DO NOT NEED ANYBODY's APPROVAL TO CHECK OUT YOUR HEALTH!!

S CREW HIS TICKET, ITS ONLY MONEY, HAVE HIM DROP YOU AT ER ON HIS WAY. . .

. . . and we hope it is nothing, just stress.. but GO FIND OUT!!!


----------



## Rain Shadow

Well can I confess I'm really ticked off at myself for how lazy my position has gotten? I never have anyone taking video or pics of me riding so I don't realize it. Gonna have to bribe Grandpa into doing it for a few weeks and maybe giving me a riding lesson.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

At the county clinic. Of course now my BP is fine (124/80). I have pictures of when I took it myself to prove I'm not crazy. DH tried the monitor the guest gave me earlier to see if it was working and it read 92/64 or something like that. So, it's working fine. 

I could almost hear the doctor mentally rolling her eyes as I described what happened on Saturday and how I've felt since, then she checked me and everything "sounds fine." This is why I don't go to doctors. It's all in my head and there's nothing wrong with me. I feel like saying "screw it" and walking out without the EKG and bloodwork. It's just going to show that nothing is wrong. 

I feel like such an idiot right now.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Basically, this



Which I took before we left the house at 10am, is a lie and there's nothing wrong with me. DH watched me check it and made sure I did it correctly, then had to help me take the pic cuz I was shaking/vibrating so hard my camera couldn't focus. But, there's nothing wrong with me.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Sorry to worry everyone over nothing. I'm just gonna go away now and hide.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

Did the ECG show anything? Did they take bloods? That is the least they should have done, anything less is an educated guess.

Don't feel silly, *something* has been going on. You have probably just demonstrated why it is so important to go while things are real bad, then they can see the whole picture. Even if it turns out to be 'nothing'. So please, if you get another really bad spell, go straight away, you don't need approval or to wait till the end of your shift or anything.

Ya know, DH often ends up in hospital. We often end up in ED because he can't breathe, even though he has oxygen at home. Sooo many times we get up there and by the time a doctor sees him he looks almost disgustingly healthy, but even so he has ended up spending several nights there so they can sort things out. The respiratory team know him and usually it is adjusting meds, but there is so much else going on that changing anything is a juggling act, and what might be a slight cold for us is major for him because the *gas exchange in his lungs is 18%* (does that make sense to you medically minded? I know what I'm trying to say, just not sure if I've got it right)!! But sometimes he gets someone who doesn't know him and they can be inclined to underestimate what is going on, so they want to send him home. If that happens, we usually end up back up there within a week.


----------



## SwissMiss

LittleBayMare said:


> I do not need a $100 bridle. I do not need a $100 bridle. I do not need a $100 bridle. I do not need a $100 bridle. I do not need a $100 bridle. I do not need a $100 bridle...


What shall I say? I just treated myself to a $100 (used) halter 


But it _is_ pretty


----------



## Golden Horse

Drafty, don't go hide, there is something going on, and you were right to get checked out. The fact that it had all calmed down before you got there doesn't mean that it is all well now. You have to stay on top of this, think about it, if your guests were telling you that you looked bad, then you were probably bad!

Now I really hope that everything settles down and is good, but if it flares up again you KNOW that you should go while it is bad, not wait it out. 

Lookee the reason that we are all nagging is we like you, we care about you, and we are all worried for you. The fact the docs found nothing just makes us more determined that IF it happens again you go sooner. All this is NOT in your head, so don't start thinking that.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Kinda hard not to think it when the one person who shouldn't be doubting you is basically telling you that it was all in your head (talking about DH, not the doc). I reread the texts I sent him on Saturday. If he had sent me those texts, I would have driven to his job site and made him go to the ER with me. 

Oh, well. Que sera sera.


----------



## Change

{{shaking head at *Drafty*}} Que sera sera my backside! What everyone else said! Next time, don't suffer through it - just go. The stress of the job and your DHs health scare made your heart do some really weird stuff! High BP and chest pains are not things to 'tough out.' 

Son's surgery took about 4 hours, but was a success. Surgeon was able to remove the clot and reestablish good flow. I got to see Son for about 10 minutes before they whisked him off to dialysis. He was his normal post-surgical crabby self, so I don't mind. He'll still be grouchy when I go back later tonight, but I think I'll be okay with that.


----------



## SwissMiss

*Change*, so glad your son's surgery was successful!

*Drafty*, no, don't hide! I second @Golden Horse, something is amiss and was just not detectable when you were at the docs. Please listen to your body if it tells you something is off!


----------



## JCnGrace

Golden Horse said:


> I am super talented, managed to wear the backs of my fingers out painting jumps yesterday


That looks painful and I'm all befuddled as to how you wore blisters on the back of your fingers. :???: Isn't it strange how raw blisters & paper cuts hurt worse than major injuries?


----------



## JCnGrace

Change said:


> {{shaking head at *Drafty*}} Que sera sera my backside! What everyone else said! Next time, don't suffer through it - just go. The stress of the job and your DHs health scare made your heart do some really weird stuff! High BP and chest pains are not things to 'tough out.'
> 
> Son's surgery took about 4 hours, but was a success. Surgeon was able to remove the clot and reestablish good flow. I got to see Son for about 10 minutes before they whisked him off to dialysis. He was his normal post-surgical crabby self, so I don't mind. He'll still be grouchy when I go back later tonight, but I think I'll be okay with that.


Wonderful news about K. Will he get to come home tomorrow?


----------



## JCnGrace

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Sorry to worry everyone over nothing. I'm just gonna go away now and hide.


No need to hide, we're on your side. Here's the thing about doctors...they don't know everything. If I had listened to my dr. last year when he said I had a UTI and sent me away with prescriptions for antibiotics and anti nausea pills I would have ended up with a burst appendix which could have resulted in a long hospital stay or me not here today to nag at you.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Drafty, go to a different doctor. You need to do it whether you DH believes you or not. If I listened to my partner everytime he tried to tell me I wasn't sick well we'd have some real issues. 

I confess not looking forward to this semester of university


----------



## Golden Horse

JCnGrace said:


> That looks painful and I'm all befuddled as to how you wore blisters on the back of your fingers. :???: Isn't it strange how raw blisters & paper cuts hurt worse than major injuries?


I have zero idea how I managed that, I tell you talented. :icon_rolleyes: And yes, they sting, I had to put bandaids on to stop them weeping over everything.
Save​


----------



## Change

JCnGrace said:


> Wonderful news about K. Will he get to come home tomorrow?


Probably not, unless he successfully dialyzes. He was unable to, tonight. His arm was too swollen and tender for them to place the needles. {{sigh}} He has cold compresses on to try to reduce the swelling.


----------



## Golden Horse

Change said:


> Probably not, unless he successfully dialyzes. He was unable to, tonight. His arm was too swollen and tender for them to place the needles. {{sigh}} He has cold compresses on to try to reduce the swelling.


I hope that he feels better tomorrow, and can get his treatment and come home


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I confess Roy might be doing his first Inhand show at the end of August and I am nervous and excited.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

LittleBayMare said:


> @*Skyseternalangel* @*Zexious* - Guuuuyyyssss! Don't encourage me while I still have time to change my mind!
> I do not need a $100 bridle. I do not need a $100 bridle. I do not need a $100 bridle. I do not need a $100 bridle. I do not need a $100 bridle. I do not need a $100 bridle...


You do need a $100 bridle.... you do need a $100 bridle.... you do need a $100 bridle.... you do need a $100 bridle.... you do need a $100 bridle.... you do need a $100 bridle....

But in all serious, link us a picture of what it looks like! I'm dieing to know


----------



## JCnGrace

Change said:


> Probably not, unless he successfully dialyzes. He was unable to, tonight. His arm was too swollen and tender for them to place the needles. {{sigh}} He has cold compresses on to try to reduce the swelling.


Bummer, but I bet by now he has charmed all the nurses so that they take good care of him.


----------



## Change

Actually, he's a terrible patient!  He hates pain. The nurses learn very quickly just to leave him alone except for the stuff they have to do to follow orders. LOL. 

He went in to dialyze at 1 today and they were able to stick him. I made an emergency run to the feed store as I'm getting low on hay and just don't have the time or energy to drive the 50 miles to my regular hay guy. I got enough to get me through the weekend, at least. Now, I'm cooling off a bit before heading back out into this gawdawful heat to unload the hay.... And - I'll be back at the hospital by 5.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

Thinking of you Change, its not always easy being the carer :hug:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Hoping your son is feeling better, Change. :hug:

I went to hang out with my best friend while she unloaded hay and scooped poop at her barn. I didn't do anything other than open and shut the gate a few times and I'm utterly exhausted and winded/having trouble catching my breath. Smeh.


----------



## Golden Horse

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I went to hang out with my best friend while she unloaded hay and scooped poop at her barn. I didn't do anything other than open and shut the gate a few times and I'm utterly exhausted and winded/having trouble catching my breath. Smeh.


Glad you got some downtime, and good for you for listening to your body and not doing much...it's no fun when you can't get your breath. After going through all those months in the winter with an infection hanging around I still give thanks when I wake up and can actually breathe and breathe deep. So glad I went back to the Doc and found out what it was, I was blaming my weight for the fact I could only trot a few laps without having to ask for a break in a lesson. Now I can keep going, in fact it is a point of honour not to stop until coach says so... 
Save​


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Hoping your son is feeling better, Change. :hug:
> 
> I went to hang out with my best friend while she unloaded hay and scooped poop at her barn. I didn't do anything other than open and shut the gate a few times and I'm utterly exhausted and winded/having trouble catching my breath. Smeh.


I would like you to get second opinion, and best if you can go while you are breathless. Please.


----------



## Golden Horse

ShirtHotTeez said:


> I would like you to get second opinion, and best if you can go while you are breathless. Please.


I'm sure we all vote for that.

I confess, this woman who won't buy clothes that I can't just toss in washer and dryer was stuck at the kitchen sink scrubbing the glitter boots with gentle soap and a soft brush, then hung them outside to dry. I also confess that when DH noticed the sparkling on the line, and asked "are those HORSE boots" I had to admit that "yes they are" and may of somehow of given the impression that I have owned them for a long time, rather than a new purchase....


----------



## JCnGrace

Change said:


> Actually, he's a terrible patient!  He hates pain. The nurses learn very quickly just to leave him alone except for the stuff they have to do to follow orders. LOL.
> 
> He went in to dialyze at 1 today and they were able to stick him. I made an emergency run to the feed store as I'm getting low on hay and just don't have the time or energy to drive the 50 miles to my regular hay guy. I got enough to get me through the weekend, at least. Now, I'm cooling off a bit before heading back out into this gawdawful heat to unload the hay.... And - I'll be back at the hospital by 5.


That surprises me about K. 

Ummm...are you supposed to be loading & unloading hay yet?


----------



## JCnGrace

ShirtHotTeez said:


> I would like you to get second opinion, and best if you can go while you are breathless. Please.


YES! and to an ER at a hospital with a good reputation where they actually have the equipment to check everything out.


----------



## JCnGrace

Golden Horse said:


> I'm sure we all vote for that.
> 
> I confess, this woman who won't buy clothes that I can't just toss in washer and dryer was stuck at the kitchen sink scrubbing the glitter boots with gentle soap and a soft brush, then hung them outside to dry. I also confess that when DH noticed the sparkling on the line, and asked "are those HORSE boots" I had to admit that "yes they are" and may of somehow of given the impression that I have owned them for a long time, rather than a new purchase....


Love your confession. Everything I buy I found "on sale" and a really good sale at that.:wink: :rofl:


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

JCnGrace said:


> Love your confession. Everything I buy I found "on sale" and a really good sale at that.:wink: :rofl:


It has to be done :thumbsup:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

JCnGrace said:


> YES! and to an ER at a hospital with a good reputation where they actually have the equipment to check everything out.


We have choice of two hospitals here. Not sure I'd call either of them "good." The one DH went to last week was very nice and they got him taken care of very well. The other is the one I went to when I fractured my ankle. Didn't have a bad experience, but wouldn't call it great, either (there was one other person in the ER when I went and we were literally there for four hours). 

Woke up in the middle of the night last night absolutely drenched in sweat and burning up. DH was completely dead to the world, so I got up and let the dogs out and sat outside for a while to cool off. Went back inside and turned on the cooler and fell asleep on the couch. DH came out about an hour and a half later with his knickers in a knot because I wasn't in bed. :icon_rolleyes: Now the truck is overheating and it's hemorrhaging coolant, but we have no idea from where or why.


----------



## JCnGrace

2016 is not shaping up to be a good year for you Drafty. I hope you can get it all sorted out soon.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I confess that there's an ad for a pony on my local FB that I really want to correct the people on. The pony is listed as a dapple grey. He's VERY much a silver dapple (looks a lot like smrobs' Spud). He is also dangerously fat. Huge cresty neck, big round barrel. Poor guy has probably already foundered.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

I have a confession. Yesterday DH and I were having a look around the local Habitat shop and I found a couple of horse brasses which they were wanting $3 each for. DH thought it was a waste of money. But today I sloped back there to get them!!! The shop is not far from us and I only feel slightly guilty for my little deception  I will post pics when I can get them out to take a photo!

My sister and niece here tonight, we are going to Taumaranui to visit Mum and my daughter (and kids). My third weekend away in abt 15mths


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I confess my partner and I have been eating badly the last couple of days


----------



## TimWhit91

I confess I couldn't make cookies tonight because there were bugs in the flour  Dumb bugs. You ruined my night


----------



## Golden Horse

Yuk, I hate bugs in the flour....


----------



## JCnGrace

I confess that when I came in from doing chores and stripped off my shorts it looked like I had peed my pants. I didn't really though, honest.:redface:


----------



## Change

JCnGrace said:


> Ummm...are you supposed to be loading & unloading hay yet?


Uhmmmmm.... I refuse to answer on the grounds that I might be busted!?! LOL. Luckily, a friend came over just as I was headed out to unload, and being a gentleman, he refused to allow me to unload the truck or stack. And he actually _scolded _me when I moved a bale! 

Son is still in the hospital, at least until midday tomorrow. The doctor wants to be sure his fistula is still functioning well post surgery, and would like to see the swelling go down at bit more. So - if he dialyzes with no issues tomorrow, he'll be home in time for the weekend.


----------



## JCnGrace

Rainaisabelle said:


> I confess my partner and I have been eating badly the last couple of days


Heck, we haven't had a veggie in 2 days and even then it was corn on the cob, which I consider a vegetable even though they say now it's not. Last night we had bacon & eggs for supper and today hubby went to town so brought me home a Big Mac (it had some lettuce on it so maybe that counts. LOL) We're also very bad about eating only 1 meal a day and snacking in place of the other 2.


----------



## Golden Horse

We have been eating well, trout and stir fried veggies tonight, steak, salad and little new potatoes yesterday......the steaks were maybe a little big....can't eat like I used to. I have hamburger in the fridge might make this tomorrow









sounds good


----------



## Change

^^ my only changes to that recipe would be to remove all references to 'Lite.' LOL!


----------



## SwissMiss

J


JCnGrace said:


> I confess that when I came in from doing chores and stripped off my shorts it looked like I had peed my pants. I didn't really though, honest.:redface:


Lol, there is a reason I don't wear light colored clothing to the barn in summer :wink: 
My DH's standard question: did it rain?
No Southern Lady here


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

:d


----------



## 6gun Kid

ShirtHotTeez said:


> View attachment 815841
> 
> 
> View attachment 815849
> 
> 
> :d


 Don't really know what I'm looking at but they look neat.


----------



## Golden Horse

Change said:


> ^^ my only changes to that recipe would be to remove all references to 'Lite.' LOL!


Goes without saying, I would rather reduce the dressing quantity than use 'lite' stuff.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I need to stop eating crap.. I gained so much weight after I moved out of home. I just couldn't get back into exercise after I ruptured my kidney! And I've recently found out I have shin splints after taking Roy out on a 2km run.


----------



## Golden Horse

I confess I can't understand how someone has the time to mess about with making different lines in their replies different fonts and colors! I get it if you want to highlight a point, but every post seems to be like it


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Golden Horse said:


> I confess I can't understand how someone has the time to mess about with making different lines in their replies different fonts and colors! I get it if you want to highlight a point, but every post seems to be like it


I think I know who you're talking about and I've thought the same thing. :lol:

I confess that I'm irritated right now. I put away the food order (not very much stuff this time) because my breakfast girl took the day off to go to a funeral and I feel like I ran a marathon. Weak, kind of lightheaded, a little dizzy, chest aching, just want to lay down and go to sleep...this is ridiculous. I didn't lift anything heavy or bend down too much.


----------



## greentree

I confess i wonder if Drafty is pregnant.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

greentree said:


> I confess i wonder if Drafty is pregnant.


Probably not. Aunt Flow just finished her monthly visit this morning.


----------



## JCnGrace

6gun Kid said:


> Don't really know what I'm looking at but they look neat.


I think they used to hang them on harnesses. From what I've read they were supposed to ward off evil, bring good luck, etc... depending on what's on them. I have a few of them myself but have never came up with an idea on how to display so they sit in my drawer.


----------



## TimWhit91

Aunt flow continued to visit me until I was 3 months preggo, just saying. @Drafty


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

And my best friend and I took prego tests last week and they were both negative. :shrug:


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

JCnGrace said:


> I think they used to hang them on harnesses. From what I've read they were supposed to ward off evil, bring good luck, etc... depending on what's on them. I have a few of them myself but have never came up with an idea on how to display so they sit in my drawer.


You could set them up in a case, or mount them on leather straps and just hang them.


----------



## TimWhit91

I confess my son got his 4 month shots today. Gis crying made me cry. Then I was laughing at how stupid I was for crying when I knew he was perfectly fine xD


----------



## Golden Horse

I confess I am tired, hot, sweaty and contented. It has been a busy and very hot day, I have monkey butt and boob rash, I have to go shower and throw the 2 sets of clothes I wore today in the laundry, then I will update the Fergie thread with the days fun.


----------



## JCnGrace

ShirtHotTeez said:


> You could set them up in a case, or mount them on leather straps and just hang them.
> 
> View attachment 815985
> 
> 
> View attachment 815993


I've thought about hanging them on a leather strap, but have never got around to actually buying a piece of leather. 

I have one really big one that has a horse head in the circle. It's really heavy. 

2 with horses in harness and they don't have the circle around them.

2 with squirrels.

1 with a rearing horse or unicorn. It's a little worn so I'm not sure if I'm seeing an ear or a horn. LOL

Have you found a website that tells what each animal represents?


----------



## JCnGrace

Today was hubby's b-day so I made a decent supper for him. Baked ham with pineapple, sweet potatoes, and green beans. No cake though, I wasn't feeling that generous since last year he totally spaced mine and I mean totally not just a few days late with remembering.


----------



## Golden Horse

Sounds good Jc, I had a horrible days eating, I started with coffee and a Special K breakfast drink on the way to the barn. I had another Special K after my ride. Stopped and bought a coffee 'slushie' at the gas station for lunch. Had to go for parts this afternoon with Hubby, and got easily talked into going for an ice cream. 

Didn't make the hamburger salad tonight, hubby fancied burger and fries, so I compromised, I had some cooked new potatoes in the fridge, so diced them and pan fried them with a little garlic, added chopped peppers and baby pea pods, then through some baby tomatoes. Served it with 100% beef burger on top, it was really nice, but now I have had a beer, watching the football and have the munchies.


----------



## Change

I confess I forgot to go to bed Thursday night. It happens.

Friday started off with a flurry of energy. I fed, shoveled poop into piles since the riding lawn mower wouldn't start, strung up the mister for the horses, cleaned my kitchen, showered and headed for the hospital. After about an hour's wait, Son was discharged and I brought him home (YAY!  )

Sat watching TV with him for a bit and that was a huge mistake. Relaxing just drained every bit of oomph! out of me and I started drifting into a doze. Finally got up and removed my contacts because my eyes were stinging, then sat back in my recliner. I remember my Son waking me at one point to ask about dinner and I remember saying something about red beans and rice and cornbread... then I woke up at 2 a.m.


----------



## JCnGrace

Hurray that K. is home! Mom said to tell him she sends best wishes.


----------



## Golden Horse

There is a lot of truth in this one......and I can't help thinking that there is at least one poster who needs to understand this...

OLD SCHOOL HORSEMANSHIP
If horse is too fat…… feed it less
If horse is too skinny ………….. feed it more
If horse looks good………. feed it the same
If the saddle doesn’t fit….. try a different one
If the saddle fits ……….. use it
If horse is sick……. Ring the vet
If horse is well…… leave it alone and don’t go looking for trouble
If horse is too cold …….. add a rug
If horse is too warm …….. take off a rug
If the horse is sweating and warm….. clip it
If horse isn’t sweating and doing little work….. don’t clip it
Horse needs to be shod…… shoe the horse
Horse doesn’t need to be shod….. leave it until it does need it.
Horses ears are forward ….. it suspects you have treats or it likes you
Horses ears are back and teeth bared……. It doesn’t like you, it’s a narky sod or its going to eat you.
NEW SCHOOL HORSEMANSHIP
If horse is too fat…… either convince yourself that round is a shape and ignore all suggestions that horse is fat (he is just big boned!) or panic and try to starve horse in four weeks while spending a fortune on horse nutritionist to help you do so.
If horse is too skinny ………….. Panic buy every weight gaining supplement on the planet. Put horse on expensive diet recommended by an internet randomer. Expect results in 2-3 weeks time.
If horse looks good………. fret and worry every five minutes that it might not be or stay the perfect size, buy endless supplements to keep it exactly how it is.
If the saddle doesn’t fit….. pay someone a fortune to come out and tell you that you need a custom made $3000 saddle that they will provide you with so that they can then charge you for fixing it every few months too. Constantly fret about muscle wastage and ill-fitting saddles
If the saddle fits ……….. get someone to check it just in case. Pay them a fortune to come out and tell you that you need a custom made $3000 saddle that they will provide you with so that they can then charge you for fixing it every few months too. Constantly fret about muscle wastage and ill-fitting saddles
If horse is sick……. Panic, ask advice of randomers on the internet, panic again, watch horse get worse, eventually call the vet, second guess vets opinion, ask internet randomers again, eventually follow vets advice.
If horse is well…… look endlessly for things that might be wrong and spend a fortune trying to find out what they are
If horse is too cold …….. fret and worry about how many rugs the horse should be wearing, what weights they should be and who is going to take them on and off every few hours because the temperature went up or down a degree.
If horse is too warm …….. fret and worry about how many rugs the horse should be wearing, what weights they should be and who is going to take them on and off every few hours because the temperature went up or down a degree.
If the horse is sweating and warm….. over analyze for days on what type and shape of clip to give the horse because how on earth will you make sure he is not too warm or not too cold and now after clipping how on earth will you know what rugs to put on him!?
If horse isn’t sweating and doing little work….. but he will look nice clipped won’t he?
Horse needs to be shod…… what type of shoes? How often will everyone else horse get shod? Ask advice of randomers on the internet
Horse doesn’t need to be shod….. panic about whether it needs to be shod
Horses ears are forward ….. the horse loves you dearly and has a deep Bella and Edward twilight-esque relationship with you that is rare and wonderful
Horses ears are back and teeth bared……. Horses aura has changed color and he is trying to convey an important message…. and he might eat you


----------



## SwissMiss

@Golden Horse, love it!!!!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Golden Horse said:


> If horse looks good………. fret and worry every five minutes that it might not be or stay the perfect size, buy endless supplements to keep it exactly how it is.


You understand me. You _really *really*_ understand me!


----------



## JCnGrace

I confess that I will be really glad when fall weather gets here even though I hate wishing time away.


----------



## 6gun Kid

I confess we went to the auction tonight and all we bought was 3 leads and a training stick. There was a really cute dun paint, that my wife was really interested in, but she was strong! I also confess, that i would not have let the kill buyer get him.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I confess that I absolutely cannot wait for my shift to end. I am so exhausted. Felt like I haven't slept in days. Oh, wait...I haven't. :lol: As soon as I get home, I'm going to bed. Not passing go. Not collecting $200. Just into my PJs and between the sheets. 

I also confess that because of bills and truck repairs (our truck now has a lovely leak in the radiator), my bonus is gone, so we're not doing anything special for DH's birthday. I cancelled our dinner reservations already. I did "reserve" us what we call the "upgraded king suite" at my hotel, though. We call it that because it's a whopping 200sq ft bigger than the other rooms in the hotel and has better furniture. It was originally intended to be the general manager's quarters so the GM could live on-site, but it never happened. So, we'll have that for the night of his birthday. No idea what we're going to do for dinner. I did buy him a new pair of nice jeans and a shirt he like at Shopko, though. Debating on going back and getting a smaller size for the shirt (when we met, he liked XXL shirts, but he's lost a TON of weight, so he swims in them now and they just look sloppy...I got him the XXL, though). Then, apparently my family is planning a lake trip to Lake Pleasant down by Phoenix the day after his birthday. Since I already have the day off and I had told him to take the day off, too, we'll probably go down with my parents.


----------



## Golden Horse

I have confessed before that I am not the worlds greatest at spelling, and sometimes use the wrong words, but I also confess I find it funny when it happens to others...taken from an ad that popped up on FB this morning

however she's definitely a good horse to have for Pastor riding because you can rope off of her she's just a touch too tall for my short little legs and I'm not getting any younger and it seems like it's a bigger scretch to get up there every time 

The Pastor riding made me giggle, and the scretch made me think of one of our own


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I confess that I have a mutant for a horse. :rofl: 

I was in the feed store across the highway from my hotel a couple of days ago with my best friend and we saw the display with the Noble Outfitters Guardian fly mask that I bought Aires a while back. Remember how excited I was that they had a fly mask with a nose that came in extra ginormo? And then I put it on him and the nose part didn't even come close to reaching his nose? Then after ten minutes with it on, my schmuck completely destroyed it? I mentioned the fact that it was too short to the lady at the register and she looked at me like I'd grown a second head. She said that they'd been getting the opposite complaint: that they ran really big. She asked me what size I had gotten and her eyes literally did this :shock:


----------



## JCnGrace

I confess that I'm sitting here reading you alls confessions instead of being at the barn doing chores like I should be.


----------



## sarahfromsc

I confess I hate the way people drive....or most people....and even more so when hauling a trailer.


/&;$,!./&;$; go $&%#!, and €~?^&@!

Whew, that felt good.


----------



## JCnGrace

sarahfromsc said:


> I confess I hate the way people drive....or most people....and even more so when hauling a trailer.
> 
> 
> */&;$,!./&;$; go $&%#!, and €~?^&@!*
> 
> Whew, that felt good.


That sounds like my hubby when he's pulling the trailer.:rofl:


----------



## Rain Shadow

I went on a 6 mile hike yesterday by my friends so one friend's BF could photograph waterfalls. I confess I killed my phone battery playing Pokemon Go during the wait times while he set up and took photos and did camera stuff that is far above my paygrade. 

Then we went to Rainbow Rivers and swam for a good hour or so. The water is 8ft deep so you have to tread and wow my legs are sore. 

So today I did nothing but sleep, feed ponies, and binge watch Walking Dead.


----------



## Change

I confess I'm way to old to even consider hiking six miles, although a six mile ride on my horse is still easy enough! ;-) I'd love to be able to ride six miles and see waterfalls, though! All we have around here is cotton fields and corn fields.

I confess my Sunday also consisted of not much more than feeding the critters and staying inside. Too hot out there for much else!


----------



## Mulefeather

Another vote here for TOO DANG HOT. My trainer is on vacation next week, and we took a look at the weather this week and decided to give it a pass. It's just too hot for me and too hot for the horses, even going out at 6:30 in the evening. 

I confess that I am excited, though. I am "graduating" again - from the Ferrari Horse, to the Mack Truck Horse :lol:. Trainer told me last week that we're going to do one more lesson with Henry...

And then, I am moving up to driving one of the Belgians! So color me excited, I am still hoping to have enough time this year to get to driving the pair.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I confess that I'm seriously considering talking to DH about moving to Ashland, OR, where SorrelHorse lives. :shock:


----------



## JCnGrace

Mulefeather, that sounds like fun! I've driven singly before but never a pair. I wish I could find a good trainer around here that could teach one of my pasture ornaments to drive. I already have the buggy & harness but have never had any luck training one of them myself because I don't know what I'm doing. I put the harness on and as I try to get behind them to drive they just continue to follow me in a circle and that's all we get done. LOL I have a mini that would be pretty good at it as I can drive him with 2 lead ropes attached to his halter but I have no equipment that is mini size. Isn't that the way life works? LOL


----------



## karliejaye

I confess I just posted on Facebook that I'm looking for leases or good homes for my boys in the next year or so. Trying to keep it to word of mouth and not resorting to Craigslist at the last minute. Makes me sad, but excited for the future. Best case scenario I find them long term care leases, I get my schooling done, DH and I find new property and can bring them back home.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I confess I keep blacking out for 8-17hrs at a time. Thank goodness I am not scheduled for work... but I do have the barn to watch for the next (near) 2 weeks so I've gotta get a handle on it.

I confess I paid off all my old bills

And I confess I really hate dating, because people suck and are flaky.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I confess that I am seriously steamed right now. Beyond steamed. I'm livid. 

The owner of the hotel visited today. Not sure what was up with him, but he was out for blood. And apparently I was numero uno on his list. 

First, I got my *** chewed for ordering a veggie pizza (we order pizza any time he comes up) that was more expensive than the other two pizzas I ordered by $5. Never mind that I only ordered the veggie pizza because that's the only kind HE will eat.

Then, he went after the two new housekeepers (who weren't there). Tore every room they did yesterday apart. Okay, fine. There were some issues. But why the hell am I the one running to get the vacuum and vacuuming one of the rooms they missed when my head housekeeper is standing there watching me...and then promptly threw me under the bus. Said that I ignore her when she tells me about isssues with the new housekeepers. No, I don't ignore her. I get busy and forget. Sorry that I can't devote my time to running around doing her job because I'm too busy keeping the front desk from spiraling into chaos.

Then, to top off the day, the owner writes me up for not keeping track of housekeeper times. I didn't argue with him, I just kind of went "Whatever. You do what you've got to do" but he just kept going on and on about it. I finally went off on him about the assistant manager and all the issues with her and me. He just said "I always back you up." Ummmmmmm....no. He doesn't. Ever. He always sides with her.

Ugh. Whatever. I'm just done.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Screw that honestly !


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I confess that I'm seriously considering talking to DH about moving to Ashland, OR, where SorrelHorse lives. :shock:


The change would do you good


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

Seriously Drafty, get the hell out of there before it costs you your health.

*Get the hell out of there before it costs you your health.*
Get the hell out of there before it costs you your health.
*Get the hell out of there before it costs you your health.*
Get the hell out of there before it costs you your health.
Get the hell out of there before it costs you your health.
Get the hell out of there before it costs you your health.
Get the hell out of there before it costs you your health.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I confess the mechanics haven't even received my gear box for my car yet and I am starting to stress.


----------



## JCnGrace

Skyseternalangel said:


> *I confess I keep blacking out for 8-17hrs at a time.* Thank goodness I am not scheduled for work... but I do have the barn to watch for the next (near) 2 weeks so I've gotta get a handle on it.
> 
> I confess I paid off all my old bills
> 
> And I confess I really hate dating, because people suck and are flaky.


WHAT??? I hope you've had that looked into as it doesn't sound too good. 

Good for you in paying off all your old bills. It's a good feeling. 

I feel for you there. I can't imagine being on the dating scene these days, too much scary stuff out there. I hope you always let someone know when you're going out and with who.


----------



## Golden Horse

Skyseternalangel said:


> I confess I keep blacking out for 8-17hrs at a time. Thank goodness I am not scheduled for work... but I do have the barn to watch for the next (near) 2 weeks so I've gotta get a handle on it.


Errrr that sounds too scary......I think we need to start nagging you as well as Drafty


----------



## JCnGrace

I confess that part of my chores consisted of hubby and I putting down new lime screenings on the barn floor today and it wiped me out. Other than a bath & fixing some supper I've done nothing else since I came back in.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

C'mon JC, you know you need to get checked out!! Just do it already :hug:


----------



## JCnGrace

Why do I need checked out? Heck, I'm as healthy as a horse, at least one that only has heaves (I have allergies/asthma). LOL


----------



## Golden Horse

JCnGrace said:


> Why do I need checked out? Heck, I'm as healthy as a horse, at least one that only has heaves (I have allergies/asthma). LOL



*squints at JC* "are you sure?"


----------



## JCnGrace

Golden Horse said:


> *squints at JC* "are you sure?"


As far as I know but you guys are starting to make me paranoid.:hide:


----------



## Zexious

@JCnGrace -- You take care of yourself! <3

I confess I'm back from another mini hiatus <3


----------



## JCnGrace

Zexious said:


> @*JCnGrace* -- You take care of yourself! <3
> 
> I confess I'm back from another mini hiatus <3


:shock: :winetime::winetime::winetime:


----------



## Change

Speaking from personal experience, I can honestly say that @JCnGrace is perfectly fine! This nasty humid weather could sap the strength out of anyone! It is so miserable here that....

I confess I'm considering bribing the neighbor kids to shovel and haul manure for me, at least until things cool off some!


----------



## Tazzie

I confess I've been stalking this thread while at work :lol: ahh, gotta love lab work and all the down time/incubation periods you have to go through!

I also confess this weather has been TOO HOT to consider riding a lot. I did manage to ride yesterday, but I felt like I'd gone swimming afterward... need to get into better shape.


----------



## Mulefeather

Drafty- Sounds like he's PO'd about losing you and throwing a fit. At this point just smile and nod, and know you'll be out of there soon. I'm amazed he even bothered writing you up, because honestly, what's it going to do to you that you haven't had done to you just working the job?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Mulefeather said:


> Drafty- Sounds like he's PO'd about losing you and throwing a fit. At this point just smile and nod, and know you'll be out of there soon. I'm amazed he even bothered writing you up, because honestly, what's it going to do to you that you haven't had done to you just working the job?


I haven't submitted my resignation yet. I had to rewrite it and I really want DH and I to have some sort of plan (whether we're staying here or moving) before I do.


----------



## Golden Horse

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I haven't submitted my resignation yet. I had to rewrite it and I really want DH and I to have some sort of plan (whether we're staying here or moving) before I do.



Awww, I thought you had done it already, and this was his over reaction to it....don't keep waiting Drafty just do it, I know what it's like, I kept saying I was going to quit my retail management job "when I found something else" but could never find the right thing. Then when it eventually broke me, and I had put myself back together again, I took a job answering phones at a call centre, it was something to give me a little income while I looked for something else. I ended up being fast tracked for promotion and spent the next couple of years getting better roles until I was again at senior management level, best move I ever made. I can still remember the shock, having been abused in retail, you were expected to work long hours for no extra pay.....when I got promoted to managing the Customer Service team, and was told that one of the issues with the previous manager was they worked to many hours  It was expected that I would either complete, or delegate my work in my actual work time....what a weird notion that was..


----------



## JCnGrace

Change said:


> Speaking from personal experience, I can honestly say that @*JCnGrace* is perfectly fine! This nasty humid weather could sap the strength out of anyone! It is so miserable here that....
> 
> I confess I'm considering bribing the neighbor kids to shovel and haul manure for me, at least until things cool off some!


Thanks Change!

Next on the list is getting hay in the barn, hopefully tomorrow. It's baled and waiting on the wagon for us in the farmer's barn, we just have to wait until no rain is forecast. We did run an add to find help for that this year and have a list of guys that responded but I think I'll still have my job of unloading the bales onto the elevator. It's a joyous event for me every year when all the hay is done and we're ready for winter.


----------



## Golden Horse

My hay is still being cut, we have a bunch down but it is struggling to dry down with this humidity, if it would just refrain from raining for a few days until we can get it baled life would be grand


----------



## Zexious

^Participate in the opposite of a rain dance? xD

I confess I want to partake in some retail therapy... #urbanoutfitters


----------



## JCnGrace

Go for it @Zexious!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I was going to apply with U-Haul for a moonlighter customer service rep so I would have SOMETHING while we figured out what to do. But then my laptop died, DH went to the ER, the laptop I ordered never shipped, and I cancelled the order because I couldn't justify a new laptop with everything else going on. Now, I just don't know what to do. We can't even pay rent with what DH makes, much less keep the truck on the road and pay all our other bills.


----------



## 6gun Kid

Get a job at the local kwik e mart, and quit that rat *******. at least then if you work a gazillion hrs. you will get overtime.


----------



## Rain Shadow

I confess I'm really upset over something petty and its making me feel worse because its honestly not a big deal, but again its bothering me. 

Grandpa and I are Star Trek nerds. We always go to see the new movies together. Well I asked him today if he wanted to go see Beyond, and he'd already gone and seen it with my grandmother, who doesn't even like Star Trek. 

Its really not a huge deal, but it really hurt me. So yeah, I'm not really speaking to him right now. 

And he won't go to rewatch movies in theaters, so I have no one to go see it with.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

That sucks, @Rain Shadow. I know that feeling. My ex-husband used to do the same thing to me with his best friend. It sucks.

I confess that I'm nervous and excited. DH wants me to talk more to SorrelHorse about her offer...


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

Rain Shadow said:


> I confess I'm really upset over something petty and its making me feel worse because its honestly not a big deal, but again its bothering me.
> 
> Grandpa and I are Star Trek nerds. We always go to see the new movies together. Well I asked him today if he wanted to go see Beyond, and he'd already gone and seen it with my grandmother, who doesn't even like Star Trek.
> 
> Its really not a huge deal, but it really hurt me. So yeah, I'm not really speaking to him right now.
> 
> And he won't go to rewatch movies in theaters, so I have no one to go see it with.



Awww @rainshadow, I know how you feel. Perhaps Grandpa needed to give Grandma some 'her' time. Ask Grandpa if he will still go with you. 

Unless you have told him why you are not talking to him, he probably has no idea. Blokes are a bit thick like that, even grandpa's. He probably has no clue that he has upset you by taking Grandma to 'your' movie. 

:hug:


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

DraftyAiresMum said:


> That sucks, @Rain Shadow. I know that feeling. My ex-husband used to do the same thing to me with his best friend. It sucks.
> 
> I confess that I'm nervous and excited. DH wants me to talk more to SorrelHorse about her offer...


:dance-smiley05: :happydance: :loveshower: :thumbsup: :loveshower: :happydance: :dance-smiley05: :cheers:

:winetime: :winetime: :winetime: :winetime: :winetime: :winetime: :winetime:


hahaha, did you know. . you are only allowed to use up to 15 images!!
And I confess I had to go back and read what that offer was!!


----------



## Golden Horse

ShirtHotTeez said:


> .
> 
> Unless you have told him why you are not talking to him, he probably has no idea. Blokes are a bit thick like that, even grandpa's. He probably has no clue that he has upset you by taking Grandma to 'your' movie.
> 
> :hug:


This.....you have to explain it very clearly or he just won't understand what the issue is......MEN!!!


I confess I had a great afternoon giving my 8 year old granddaughter her first riding lesson on Mr Gibbs, she is a natural, he was asleep most of the time, even when walking
Save​


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I confess I've never wanted to murder another horse before. This horse kicked MY horse in the face, so close to his eye but thankfully shallow... AND his left hind foot, left side of his barrel, and rear.

I also confess to finding a silver lining in my fiasco of a life, so there's that.

And I confess I did not black out today!


----------



## karliejaye

I confess my MIL just told me about a job that's perfect for me in the hospital, but they are hiring next month, way sooner than I am really ready for.

I don't get how the logistics of moving and changing careers works when you have property and horses and hay is being delivered in a few days and I am PANICKED. I know folks do it all the time, but HOW!?

I also confess I went to the Dr today and got the ok to start lifting moderate weight. I asked if 20 lbs was too heavy, she said borderline...oops, I've already been toting around hay bags about that.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

LittleBayMare said:


> @Skyseternalangel @Zexious - Guuuuyyyssss! Don't encourage me while I still have time to change my mind!
> 
> I'm going to need to go shopping for a new saddle pad and a new girth once my newest accessory is close to completion and I am desperately trying to keep it all within the price range of what I can get for my Alamo saddle.
> 
> I do not need a $100 bridle. I do not need a $100 bridle. I do not need a $100 bridle. I do not need a $100 bridle. I do not need a $100 bridle. I do not need a $100 bridle...


:rofl:

negative reinforcements do not work. the 'not' is not acknowledged. But what you focus on does!! So what you are in effect saying is
"I do need a $100 bridle. I do need a $100 bridle..." lol


----------



## JCnGrace

I confess that after I got out of the tub tonight I walked by the mirror (I know better) and thought, "OMG, I look like Ma Kettle!" (had my hair in a bun on the very top of my head which I normally don't do).:rofl:

Kudos to any of you who know who I'm talking about without doing a computer search.:thumbsup:


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I confess writing this annotated bibliography is driving me mad!!!!!! I hate it so much


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I confess that I'm more than a little irritated with DH right now. I let him use my debit card because he doesn't have his own checking account and I can't add him to mine (he owes my bank $500 and they won't let him have or be on an account there until he pays it off). Chase will only allow you to have as many debit cards as you have people on the account. This means I only have ONE debit card. DH realized this morning that he has no clue where my card is. Last he used it was to get gas two days ago. It's not in his wallet, it's not in my wallet or purse, it's not in the clothes he's worn in the last two days, and I'm sitting in the truck looking for it as I type, but I don't see it. Gah!!


----------



## Change

Drafty - I'm really excited to hear what comes of 'continued conversation' with SorrelHorse... and I'll confess I'm also a bit jealous!

I also confess that I wouldn't mind if the doctor said I needed a few more weeks of recuperation. This staying at home but still getting a paycheck thing is really working for me!  I so don't want to go back to work next week!


----------



## JCnGrace

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I confess that I'm more than a little irritated with DH right now. I let him use my debit card because he doesn't have his own checking account and I can't add him to mine (he owes my bank $500 and they won't let him have or be on an account there until he pays it off). Chase will only allow you to have as many debit cards as you have people on the account. This means I only have ONE debit card. DH realized this morning that he has no clue where my card is. Last he used it was to get gas two days ago. It's not in his wallet, it's not in my wallet or purse, it's not in the clothes he's worn in the last two days, and I'm sitting in the truck looking for it as I type, but I don't see it. Gah!!


Call the bank and report it lost pronto.


----------



## Avna

draftyairesmum said:


> i confess that i'm seriously considering talking to dh about moving to ashland, or, where sorrelhorse lives. :shock:


do it!


----------



## Golden Horse

Head hits brick wall.....why is it some trainwrecks you knwo you should not watch, be involved in or anything, but you keep going back to look...


YEAH..................cross fingers that the first of the hay is being baled as we speak


----------



## JCnGrace

@Golden Horse, as late as it is will you be able to get a second cut? 

Putting the hay in the barn got put off til next week because the high humidity is creating the possibility of storms every evening.


----------



## Golden Horse

JCnGrace said:


> @*Golden Horse* , as late as it is will you be able to get a second cut?


Firmly in glad to get one cut territory here! We will maybe mow and bale some slough edges and field boundaries after harvest..If we just had grass we maybe would fertilize and get two cuts, but if we did that it would go back to not raining during the summer here, so we would not get any growth.

Nope, once it is and pray that it's enough


----------



## 6gun Kid

Golden Horse said:


> Nope, once it is and pray that it's enough


 Wow we get at least 3, and as many as 5 here.
I confess I am having a crap day, my cell phone shat itself so I had to get a Iphone, work is making me nuts, this new format on here makes typing difficult because the video ads start and stop, and to top it all off my dog has to have surgery tomorrow.....If anyone wants me I will be in my blanket fort with my dear friend Jim...... Beam!


----------



## karliejaye

6gun Kid said:


> If anyone wants me I will be in my blanket fort with my dear friend Jim...... Beam!




Can I join you? I'll bring my friend Jose. Jose Cuervo.


----------



## Golden Horse

Sending jingles for your dog 6gun, now any room in that fort for me and The Captain, Morgan that is?


----------



## Prairie

NO hiding under blankets for me---it's too humid and warm with no breeze! However, for once, I got in enough hay to last till this time next year with extra to share if some of the neighbor run short after the fires south of us last spring. Hubby did the happy dance when it was delivered since usually we haul it ourselves in many trips and I'm pushing into November to get enough hay!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I confess... I started crying and it's before 9am in the morning because the mechanics got the gear box for my car and it's the wrong one.. I don't know when I'm getting my car back but this sucks.


----------



## greentree

Hugs, raina and 6gun! 

I confess I am only going to patch my roof....the insurance check is less than 1\2 of a new roof, and there is no blood in this turnip!!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I confess SKY IS SOUND!!! The boots came, and they may be a smidge big but they work like a charm and he was so happy. So I'm very very VERY happy


----------



## Golden Horse

Rain, that sucks, hope they can sort it out soon

Greentree I missed what happened to your roof hope you can get it patched OK, says the girl who has tin roofing sheets on one elevation and shingles on the rest, very fetching it is as well.

Sky...WHOOPEE to sound...always a good thing

Baling started today, so I have a small pile of round bales in the yard, cut and baled with no rain, they are the keepers, now if it could just stay dry a little longer that would be nice.


----------



## greentree

I confess I may finally be finished with a certain thread!! 

Sound IS good, sky! 

GH, hope you get enough hay in before it rains...I confess it IS the story of my LIFE. 
When we left all of our hay equipment in Texas, we swore we would never bale hay again. Never say never.....

If it quits raining, we may get 3 cuttings this year; an extraordinary year!


----------



## Golden Horse

greentree said:


> I confess I may finally be finished with a certain thread!!


It would be good if everyone would walk for a while....but heck that is pique, poor Fergie gets far less traffic :wink:


----------



## Prairie

Another one who is done with a certain thread----we might as well "Head*desk" since it would be more productive. I feel sorry for the mare.

@6gun Kid, jingles that your dog comes through the surgery fine and has a quick recovery. 


Some days, Jim, Jose, and The Captain are the only friends worth seeing!


----------



## SwissMiss

I confess I was sorely tempted to get a horse from a kill pen last night...


----------



## Prairie

Just remember that most so called kill buyers jack up the price dramatically so by "saving" one, you just put a nice profit in his pocket. Ponies, pregnant mares, foals, and skinny horses would not be accepted by packing companies either so the kill buyer uses those to pull at the unsuspecting public's heart strings.


----------



## Rain Shadow

I confess I think the guy Verizon sent out to fix my internet was born in the stone age and didn't graduate Kindegarten. He broke my reset button by jabbing a paperclip in to hard so then he had to install a new device, and then couldn't figure out the Sim card. 

Been without internet for 48 hours. Just about died from withdrawals. 

I've coped by playing Pokemon Go


----------



## SwissMiss

Prairie said:


> Just remember that most so called kill buyers jack up the price dramatically so by "saving" one, you just put a nice profit in his pocket. Ponies, pregnant mares, foals, and skinny horses would not be accepted by packing companies either so the kill buyer uses those to pull at the unsuspecting public's heart strings.


I know, *sigh*, and most of the time I am quite immune. But that single horse was the first one that tempted me...
Lucky for me, someone else got it


----------



## JCnGrace

greentree said:


> I confess I may finally be finished with a certain thread!!
> 
> Sound IS good, sky!
> 
> GH, hope you get enough hay in before it rains...I confess it IS the story of my LIFE.
> When we left all of our hay equipment in Texas, we swore we would never bale hay again. Never say never.....
> 
> If it quits raining, we may get 3 cuttings this year; an extraordinary year!


We had a hay field at our old place. Hubby does not have the patience or temperament to be a farmer so even though we have enough acreage we could do our own hay, we don't. This saves hubby from stroking out every year. LOL 

We've been fortunate to always find a good supplier where we are but they keep retiring on us. The guy we get our round bales from is going through chemo now so this year his son-in-law helped him out but next year is iffy. The guy we buy square bales from is in his 80's but still going strong and seems to enjoy providing us and another woman with hay even though he no longer has cattle and doesn't need any for himself.


----------



## JCnGrace

SwissMiss said:


> I know, *sigh*, and most of the time I am quite immune. But that single horse was the first one that tempted me...
> Lucky for me, someone else got it


I've never gotten one from a kill buyer but there's been a few occasions in my life where I've run across a horse(s) that needs a new home because the one they're in isn't taking good care of them. For some strange reason it's not every one I see either but because either hubby or I couldn't resist that particular horse at that particular time. I've never regretted getting a single one of them. Maybe I've just been lucky that not a one of them turned nuts once they were no longer starving although I have one mini that still doesn't care for people and I've had her for 13 years. She's not mean, has never offered to bite or kick but she'd just as soon you leave her the heck alone. For me it's a very rewarding experience. Not in making me feel like I accomplished something but in watching that horse's journey to health and the desire they have to go on that journey.


----------



## Golden Horse

This is a confession and a warning, I so enjoyed GD riding Gibbs yesterday, there are going to be lots of pictures, probably shared across many threads...here is your starter for two


----------



## JCnGrace

You have a beautiful granddaughter Golden.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

@6gun Kid . . . make room for me and Jack. . . Daniels, that is!!

I confess, doing the hospital vigil for long hours is getting sooo physically demanding  all I want to do when we get home is lie down to stretch my body out properly!!

Feeling a tad low, but we have got through this drama so it will pass


----------



## 6gun Kid

I confess i went 10 rounds with Jim, and he got the better of me! So goodnight all!


----------



## Phantomrose

I confess that I like to look through horses for sale ads, even though I do not have the financial stability to own one at the moment. One can still dream.


----------



## JCnGrace

Absolutely @Phantomrose!


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

Phantomrose said:


> I confess that I like to look through horses for sale ads, even though I do not have the financial stability to own one at the moment. One can still dream.


Ohhh so do I, especially the rehoming thoroughbreds, and my dream horse comes by every couple of weeks, and another hundred that i could be happy with :icon_rolleyes: . . . but the time is not right *sigh*


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I confess, so much drama with this car I am so over it.. On the plus side I rode Roy in a halter for the first time


----------



## greentree

Haha! I confess I emailed a lady, and finally got a reply, about a pony.....but, come on, I NEED to complete the four in hand, right???? And an outcross is GOOD, since my three are full sisters. And, it is a filly, so it completes Team Estrogen. And, she is already two years ahead of anything I could breed. 

RIGHT.


----------



## Prairie

Go for her, @greentree! And I'm not an enabler! It will give something to do to stay off that other thread.


Bringing a horse back to health and a good weight, overcoming their years of abuse, and realizing how much all those horses in your past taught you is the most amazing and fulfilling journey ever.


Golden Horse, cute granddaughter who should make a good riding partner soon. Thanks for sharing the pictures of her and Mr Gibbs.


----------



## karliejaye

I confess I too peruse horse sale ads, even though I am trying to re-home mine! Heck, it's market research, right!?


----------



## Golden Horse

I confess now I feel strange, I haven't looked at a sale site in forever. I do admin a sales page on FB so see all the local ads that come through, but you know I don't see much that makes me go 'if only' there must be something wrong with me, tack buying habit nearly gone, horse window shopping habit gone!


----------



## JCnGrace

Golden Horse said:


> I confess now I feel strange, I haven't looked at a sale site in forever. I do admin a sales page on FB so see all the local ads that come through, but you know I don't see much that makes me go 'if only' there must be something wrong with me, tack buying habit nearly gone, horse window shopping habit gone!


That just means you're content with what you have. Nothing wrong with that!


----------



## cbar

I confess that I have had ZERO time for riding in the past couple weeks. I hate that summer is so short-lived here and there are a gazillion things to do. Camping season is upon us, not to mention yard work, gardening and projects. 

Feeling a little guilty about not working the horses, but I'm sure they don't mind  Hopefully will have some time after the long weekend to get a couple rides in. 

Sigh..first world problems though. Life is not that bad around here......


----------



## Prairie

JCnGrace said:


> That just means you're content with what you have. Nothing wrong with that!


 

.... or she's brain dead. Nobody can have too much tack or horses....


----------



## Zexious

I confess I've been a little frustrated with the foreseeable future, lately. It just feels so bleak, and like I have no control over what I'm doing or the direction I'm heading. It's rough, ugh.

On a brighter note, I'm looking forward to spending some time with a friend today, after a chat with my psychologist x.x


----------



## mkmurphy81

I confess that I lost track of this thread for a while.

I confess that I'm seriously considering buying a horse trailer I don't need yet because I do need storage now. I don't have a horse, but I will after I sell this house and move. Before I can sell this house, I need to get all of the junk out of it. I'll just be moving down the road to a bigger house that's still under construction. I can't store stuff in it yet, but I could park a trailer behind it. A horse trailer makes sense, right? (Come on enablers, I need you!) $3000ish for a 20 year old 3 horse slant gooseneck is reasonable, right? It would be perfect with my 19 year old F250.

I confess that it took me way too long to finally post a profile pic. That's my son, who's barely 6 and got to go to horse camp for the first time last week. He loved it, of course.

Are you people telling me that some of you DON'T constantly browse the horse for sale ads? I don't have a barn or fence yet and I can't stay away from those ads!

Edit: Hey! where's my profile pic? -goes to rummage through settings
Edit again: ??? not sure why it didn't show up. Can you people see it?


----------



## Golden Horse

Prairie said:


> .... or she's brain dead. Nobody can have too much tack or horses....


I know this, so what is wrong with me, maybe I need to get checked out


----------



## Prairie

Golden Horse said:


> I know this, so what is wrong with me, maybe I need to get checked out



Probably not you just need to go ride Fergie to get some inspiration of what you need to buy next.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I confess that I am seriously craving Navajo tacos right now!! OMG!


----------



## DissolvedInk

I confess sometimes I don't ride just because the whole process of actually riding is such a hassle even though its really not. Just grooming, round penning, tacking up. My horse is good about it all. So im not sure why its so overwhelming.


----------



## Avna

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I confess that I am seriously craving Navajo tacos right now!! OMG!


mmmm. Navaho tacos.


----------



## Avna

DissolvedInk said:


> I confess sometimes I don't ride just because the whole process of actually riding is such a hassle even though its really not. Just grooming, round penning, tacking up. My horse is good about it all. So im not sure why its so overwhelming.


Maybe because actually it IS. It takes me about 40 minutes to completely groom and tack up my horse. Right now she is always coated in fine dust -- grooming is a process of transferring dust from her to my skin, clothes, brushes, and rags. There's always plenty left for her to keep for herself. On a simple day, I warm up in the arena, do a bit of schooling, go for a brisk conditioning ride up some hills, maybe hit the creek to cool off her legs, and then untack her, sponge her back, turn her out, and go back to clean all the tack and put it away. From start to finish, this is approximately four hours. That's the simple day with no hauling to a trail ride, or a lesson. 

So part of the reason is that is it a big chunk of time. Another is that it is fairly physically strenuous (I'm lazy). Another is that, for me, with my green horse, I have to pay attention every second (mentally tiring). Riding is very fiddly -- where did I put that hoofpick? I forgot to clean her nose. I guess we need a dressage whip for this exercise, but I left it back at the tackroom. Her girth needs to go up a hole on this side. Shoot, now I dropped my whip again. Is she favoring that off rear or am I imagining it? Must.tuck.in.tailbone.One two one two one two pick it up, pick it up good girl, can you extend just a hair? Little more? This physical and mental activity is going on 100% of the time, for me anyway. 

One thing I know about myself is even if in the upper part of my consciousness I think something simple like Riding Is Fun, the lesser accessible part of my brain remembers everything and is constantly calibrating how it feels about that. Often these two parts aren't talking to each other so I get this "why am I putting this off when I want to do it?" thought. Digging deeper I can usually suss out why.

Riding IS fun. But it isn't just fun, it's also work.


----------



## Prairie

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I confess that I am seriously craving Navajo tacos right now!! OMG!



Navaho fry bread is even better!......now I'm craving some of it topped with the whole shebang!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Prairie said:


> Navaho fry bread is even better!......now I'm craving some of it topped with the whole shebang!


Navajo tacos and fry bread are pretty much the same thing. ;-) Just the toppings are different.


----------



## Prairie

Yup, but I prefer fry bread toppings since we live near a reservation that served them at their ceremonies. Good memories of learning another culture and being accepted even though we aren't Native Americans.


----------



## Golden Horse

Prairie said:


> Probably not you just need to go ride Fergie to get some inspiration of what you need to buy next.


Nah, took Gibbs for a trail ride instead, now lets see if that sinks in for anyone :wink:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Golden Horse said:


> Nah, took Gibbs for a trail ride instead, now lets see if that sinks in for anyone :wink:


:happydance: :loveshower: :clap:

Way to go, GH!!!


----------



## Prairie

Yeah Golden Horse! Now you need to go on a trail ride on Fergie so your granddaughter can ride Mr. Gibbs along side of you.


----------



## Avna

Hot Navajo fry bread with warm honey drizzled over it. I should never read this thread.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Avna said:


> Hot Navajo fry bread with warm honey drizzled over it. I should never read this thread.


See? That's what I love about Navajo fry bread. It's versatile. Drizzle it with honey, sprinkle it with powdered sugar, make tacos out of it. It's a meal all in one little piece of deep-fried flat bread.


----------



## Prairie

Who's making the Navaho fry bread? I don't have any Native American blood in me so mine never are as good even thought I have their recipe, which is a handful of this, a dab of that, a pinch of salt, etc. You have to have a special touch to get that bread right! I do better on the fixings.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I'm making it. I've never made it before. There's a first time for everything. I used to make sopapilla all the time when I worked for a Mexican food restaurant, which is pretty much the same thing.


----------



## Prairie

Did you make the sopapilla with yeast or baking powder? There's a Mexican restaurant in town run by Mexican immigrants that has the best sopapilla I ever eaten----they have yeast in them and are light as a feather. 


Navaho fry bread challenges me since I can't seem to get the it to bubble and be really light. Maybe I'm overworking the dough?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

We made ours with baking powder. We didn't work the dough any more than to get everything mixed together smoothly.


----------



## jaydee

When I was shivering under layers of clothes in the winter one of my friends and I promised that when the summer came we would never once complain that we were too hot and sweaty. 
Well I'm confessing here that I've said that several times this week so I've failed miserably
Also DH's flight is delayed by several hours now so he won't be home for dinner tonight so I'll be eating junk food on my own and I don't care how bad it is for me!!!


----------



## Tazzie

I'll confess, I've lost my mind. Between insanely busy days at work, and a "helpful" three year old, it's LONG GONE. Three year old came to me and told me his sister (who is two) had pooped but "I cleaned it up." :hide:mg::shock: He did clean most of it up... but sheets now are in the washing machine and both kids needed a bath. I thanked him for the "help" since he really was just trying, but told him to tell me or daddy next time....

I'll also confess to being done with said thread too...

Last confession... watching Minions for the millionth time with the kids instead of cleaning like I SHOULD be. Best friend is staying here tomorrow night for our show on Saturday, and my house is a mess... Instead I'm trying to read SOME threads since I haven't been able to read any at work!


----------



## Golden Horse

Minions is a great movie, nearly as good as Despicable Me

Ok I confess that why I don't have a tack habit, wasn't me who bought the sparkle boots and is now looking for a sparkly ear bonnet, I was tempted to buy this today









The one at the front, the pic is a little washed out, they are a beautiful vibrant teal sort of colour 😄


----------



## QHriderKE

I need to come clean.
I'm too broke to buy quality rawhide gear, but find get downs super useful when I'm riding at work.... rigged up the most ghetto set up I've ever created in my life. Using a 22ft mecate I made myself out of an old team roping rope, because I'm broke. And an old never used tie down noseband, because I'm broke 

Someone help me. 
I have sinned.
This is so wrong.



It works though!


----------



## SwissMiss

greentree said:


> Haha! I confess I emailed a lady, and finally got a reply, about a pony.....but, come on, I NEED to complete the four in hand, right???? And an outcross is GOOD, since my three are full sisters. And, it is a filly, so it completes Team Estrogen. And, she is already two years ahead of anything I could breed.
> 
> RIGHT.


Is this the one I sent you the info? If yes, she is such a nice filly!

I think you need her in your barn


----------



## Rain Shadow

QHriderKE said:


> I need to come clean.
> I'm too broke to buy quality rawhide gear, but find get downs super useful when I'm riding at work.... rigged up the most ghetto set up I've ever created in my life. Using a 22ft mecate I made myself out of an old team roping rope, because I'm broke. And an old never used tie down noseband, because I'm broke
> 
> Someone help me.
> I have sinned.
> This is so wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> It works though!



You are talking to the person who braided twine together for a curb strap. Hey if it works its awesome!


----------



## SwissMiss

Golden Horse said:


> Nah, took Gibbs for a trail ride instead, now lets see if that sinks in for anyone :wink:


:clap::clap::clap::clap::dance-smiley05::dance-smiley05::happydance::happydance: YAY!!! :cheers:


----------



## JCnGrace

Golden Horse said:


> Nah, took Gibbs for a trail ride instead, now lets see if that sinks in for anyone :wink:


I'm lost. Does this have something to do with your wreck?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I confess that I forgot how much grease burns SUCK!!! Ugh. Haven't burned myself frying anything since I worked at Casa Manana in college (15 years ago). Burned the sh!t out of my hand frying up my fry bread earlier. But, I think it came out okay. Haven't eaten anything yet. Waiting on DH to get back with the sour cream. Got the lettuce shredded, tomato chopped, avocado sliced, corn ready, beans heated up, meat browned and seasoned, and fry bread fried. I'll post pics when we eat.


----------



## QHriderKE

Rain Shadow said:


> You are talking to the person who braided twine together for a curb strap. Hey if it works its awesome!


All of my super punchy friends are probably cursing me at the moment lol


----------



## JCnGrace

Tazzie said:


> I'll confess, I've lost my mind. Between insanely busy days at work, and a "helpful" three year old, it's LONG GONE. Three year old came to me and told me his sister (who is two) had pooped but "I cleaned it up." :hide:mg::shock: He did clean most of it up... but sheets now are in the washing machine and both kids needed a bath. I thanked him for the "help" since he really was just trying, but told him to tell me or daddy next time....
> 
> I'll also confess to being done with said thread too...
> 
> Last confession... watching Minions for the millionth time with the kids instead of cleaning like I SHOULD be. Best friend is staying here tomorrow night for our show on Saturday, and my house is a mess... Instead I'm trying to read SOME threads since I haven't been able to read any at work!


My grandson was potty trained way before he was pooped trained. He thought pooping in the toilet was gross. Personally, I thought changing a poopy diaper was pretty gross so one day when he crapped his pants shortly after getting off the toilet it ticked me off and I told him he was going to find out that poop floating in a toilet was not so gross after all. I stuck him in the bathtub, gave him a plastic sack for his dirty diaper, wet wipes, and a clean diaper and told him to have at it. That was the last time he pooped his pants. LOL

He's 15 now (where in the heck has the time gone?) and not too long ago he was here for a visit and came out of the bathroom and asked me if I used to hold him up to the sink to wash his hands. I said "of course I did". He said he'd had a flashback of that. I asked him if he remembered changing his own diaper and he said only because we all always tease him about it. :biglaugh:


----------



## JCnGrace

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I confess that I forgot how much grease burns SUCK!!! Ugh. Haven't burned myself frying anything since I worked at Casa Manana in college (15 years ago). Burned the sh!t out of my hand frying up my fry bread earlier. But, I think it came out okay. Haven't eaten anything yet. Waiting on DH to get back with the sour cream. Got the lettuce shredded, tomato chopped, avocado sliced, corn ready, beans heated up, meat browned and seasoned, and fry bread fried. I'll post pics when we eat.


I've never had Navaho fry bread so if that picture looks good I might beg you to send me one.LOL


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Golden Horse said:


> I confess now I feel strange, I haven't looked at a sale site in forever. I do admin a sales page on FB so see all the local ads that come through, but you know I don't see much that makes me go 'if only' there must be something wrong with me, tack buying habit nearly gone, horse window shopping habit gone!


Omg that is SOOOOO WEIRD, GH!!!! SO weird!!!



Zexious said:


> I confess I've been a little frustrated with the foreseeable future, lately. It just feels so bleak, and like I have no control over what I'm doing or the direction I'm heading. It's rough, ugh.


Oh I know EXACTLY what you mean! I feel that too, a lot, when I think about the future. Or lack thereof.. It's like a child is fingerpainting with shades of mud.


----------



## Prairie

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I confess that I forgot how much grease burns SUCK!!! Ugh. Haven't burned myself frying anything since I worked at Casa Manana in college (15 years ago). Burned the sh!t out of my hand frying up my fry bread earlier. But, I think it came out okay. Haven't eaten anything yet. Waiting on DH to get back with the sour cream. Got the lettuce shredded, tomato chopped, avocado sliced, corn ready, beans heated up, meat browned and seasoned, and fry bread fried. I'll post pics when we eat.











Sorry you have a grease burn----OUCH! But you forgot to ring the dinner bell to call all us to sample the fry bread. Hope you heal up quickly!


----------



## JCnGrace

I confess that I was going to head up to friend's house tonight to help her pack since she has to be out of her house by the 1st. Turns out she had it all under control since some of her family had been helping her the last couple of days and she didn't need me. I was kinda glad since I was not looking forward to spending the night with her little, constantly yapping dogs. I only bought myself some time though because I told her I'd help her with unpacking once she gets into her new house.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

DH approves :lol:


----------



## JCnGrace

Looks yummy, send me one please! LOL


----------



## JCnGrace

Taco, not the husband. I have one of those and surely don't need another!


----------



## greentree

SwissMiss said:


> Is this the one I sent you the info? If yes, she is such a nice filly!
> 
> I think you need her in your barn


Yes! And I confess I fully blame you if she comes to live here( doubtful, though)!!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Just realized I put the same pic up twice.

This was mine:


----------



## Golden Horse

JCnGrace said:


> I'm lost. Does this have something to do with your wreck?


Yup, this is the first time I have ridden outside of an arena on my own, since before 'the big one'


----------



## JCnGrace

Yours looks even better Drafty. No tomatoes, you have good taste!


----------



## JCnGrace

Golden Horse said:


> Yup, this is the first time I have ridden outside of an arena on my own, since before 'the big one'


I'm glad you were able to tamp down that fear enough to get out there. So...do you think you'll be able to do it again in the near future?


----------



## SwissMiss

greentree said:


> Yes! And I confess I fully blame you if she comes to live here( doubtful, though)!!


Of course, I put that flea in your ear! (Is that a saying in English as well? It't translated what we would say in Switzerland, lol)


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I confess I got my car back which was awesome ! Go to drive it at nights light don't work /facepalm


----------



## 6gun Kid

SwissMiss said:


> Of course, I put that flea in your ear! (Is that a saying in English as well? It't translated what we would say in Switzerland, lol)


 Here we generally say bug in your ear, but not far off!


----------



## Tazzie

JCnGrace said:


> My grandson was potty trained way before he was pooped trained. He thought pooping in the toilet was gross. Personally, I thought changing a poopy diaper was pretty gross so one day when he crapped his pants shortly after getting off the toilet it ticked me off and I told him he was going to find out that poop floating in a toilet was not so gross after all. I stuck him in the bathtub, gave him a plastic sack for his dirty diaper, wet wipes, and a clean diaper and told him to have at it. That was the last time he pooped his pants. LOL
> 
> He's 15 now (where in the heck has the time gone?) and not too long ago he was here for a visit and came out of the bathroom and asked me if I used to hold him up to the sink to wash his hands. I said "of course I did". He said he'd had a flashback of that. I asked him if he remembered changing his own diaper and he said only because we all always tease him about it. :biglaugh:


Kaleb does ok with going potty on the potty in general. Sydney sits up there, but hasn't figured out she needs to do something yet. I had no idea they even did that until Kaleb came out to tell me. He loves helping out... this just was a bigger task than he could handle :lol: and I didn't get mad since I don't want him to not want to help... just told him no more changing diapers :lol:

I will confess to having a tough time focusing today! Not good when I need to be transferring 1 microliter of stuff around :shock: least it's Friday!! Going to bathe my mud monster tonight and haul her to the fairgrounds!


----------



## jaydee

Cutting right back on airy products has fixed my sinus problems which is great. Now I'm fully aware that my house stinks of dog pee which is not so great


----------



## greentree

I confess I have no idea what an " airy product " is....

I confess I bought two pair of new breeches last night....one pair was 1\2 price, which made up for missing tha sale a few weeks ago. The bad thing is that I chickened out and got tan....the clearance pair is black. One of these days, I AM getting tahiti blue, or plumeria purple!!!!! 

I will be the 65 year old woman in the purple pants!!!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

@greentree, I think she means stuff like Febreeze and AirWick.


----------



## JCnGrace

Thanks for clearing that up Drafty, I was with greentree. My sinuses are always clogged from allergies so when we have company I ask them if my house smells like dog. Nothing like putting them on the spot. LOL


----------



## karliejaye

I confess my incisions are finally healed enough to wear real pants (jeans) and I am hating it. I got so used to a week and a half in yoga pants, work out shorts and skirts. I don't want to wear pants ever again!


----------



## greentree

Thanks, drafty! I did this 15 minutes ago, but it did not post.....


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Stuff like Scentsy and Febreeze makes my mom's asthma flare up, so I figured that's what jaydee meant. ;-)


----------



## JCnGrace

greentree said:


> I confess I have no idea what an " airy product " is....
> 
> I confess I bought two pair of new breeches last night....one pair was 1\2 price, which made up for missing tha sale a few weeks ago. The bad thing is that I chickened out and got tan....the clearance pair is black. One of these days, I AM getting tahiti blue, or plumeria purple!!!!!
> 
> I will be the 65 year old woman in the purple pants!!!


I like purple!


----------



## jaydee

I think I went off track somewhere.......................


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I confess that I'm freaking out a little. I submitted my breakfast order to Vistar yesterday morning, just like I always do. Didn't notice that I didn't receive an order confirmation in my email because I got busy. So today, I email my rep, asking if she knows where my order is because it's supposed to be here between 7am and 8am and it's now 12:15pm and I've got nothing. She emails me back that they never received an order! :shock: Ummmmmmmmm...it shows up in my order history on the website. I NEED that food! We're out of yogurt, out of margarine...these are not things that I can just BS my way through and lie to guests that we just don't have them ever. I can FEEL my blood pressure rising. After the week I've had, this is NOT what I need right now!


----------



## jaydee

jaydee said:


> Cutting right back on airy products has fixed my sinus problems which is great. Now I'm fully aware that my house stinks of dog pee which is not so great


 Now I get the confusion
Must read what I'm typing in before posting!!!!
Should have been Dairy products not airy products!!!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

jaydee said:


> Now I get the confusion
> Must read what I'm typing in before posting!!!!
> Should have been Dairy products not airy products!!!


 @jaydee, thank you for a much-needed chuckle! :lol:


----------



## greentree

I am LOLing, too!!!!!


----------



## QHriderKE

Okay, so I've redeemed myself of my previous sin, the Buckaroo gods will no longer spite me. 

Found a decent little pencil bosal (bosalita? is there even a difference?) for a super good price and then an additional 15% off, so winner winner Imma make myself some chicken dinner! 




(PS: I'm too cheap to get a legit bosal hanger, so if you are cheap like me, this secret may come in handy, just steal the hanger off of an old tie down. Also, worn out ropes make fantastic reins/mecates/getdowns/whatever)


----------



## Golden Horse

I confess that everytime I see the journal "Adventure Time with Snickers" in my news feed, it makes me want a Snickers


----------



## JCnGrace

Golden Horse said:


> I confess that everytime I see the journal "Adventure Time with Snickers" in my news feed, it makes me want a Snickers


Mmm...FROZEN SNICKERS!


----------



## JCnGrace

karliejaye said:


> I confess my incisions are finally healed enough to wear real pants (jeans) and I am hating it. I got so used to a week and a half in yoga pants, work out shorts and skirts. I don't want to wear pants ever again!


Hubby and I were just talking the other day about how our days of skin tight jeans are more than over. Used to I wouldn't wear them unless I had to lay down to fasten them the first wear after washing, now I want them loose enough to pull down without unfastening.:icon_rolleyes: I must confess there are times when I miss my good ol' plain denim (no spandex) Wranglers. I might just keep more than a few pair in a box on the top shelf of my closet though.:loveshower:


----------



## Golden Horse

JCnGrace said:


> Mmm...FROZEN SNICKERS!


OH YES
Save​


----------



## JCnGrace

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I confess that I'm freaking out a little. I submitted my breakfast order to Vistar yesterday morning, just like I always do. Didn't notice that I didn't receive an order confirmation in my email because I got busy. So today, I email my rep, asking if she knows where my order is because it's supposed to be here between 7am and 8am and it's now 12:15pm and I've got nothing. She emails me back that they never received an order! :shock: Ummmmmmmmm...it shows up in my order history on the website. I NEED that food! We're out of yogurt, out of margarine...these are not things that I can just BS my way through and lie to guests that we just don't have them ever. I can FEEL my blood pressure rising. After the week I've had, this is NOT what I need right now!


You best start carrying a lucky rabbit's foot or something else of your choosing that has good juju!


----------



## Phantomrose

ShirtHotTeez said:


> Ohhh so do I, especially the rehoming thoroughbreds, and my dream horse comes by every couple of weeks, and another hundred that i could be happy with :icon_rolleyes: . . . but the time is not right *sigh*


lol for me it's Icelandics, especially if I happen to come across a black Icelandic gelding, even more so if I come across a silver dapple black Icelandic.


----------



## greentree

I confess that while( of course) I hate for bad things to happen to any of my horses, I DO thrive on treating them when something happens....Tootsie had what looked like conjunctivitis, and I have had her in for the past week treating it. It was already responding when the vet came out to do some Coggins, thank goodness. He better not charge me for glancing at her through the bars!!!


----------



## HeroAndGunner

I confess I have been wearing yoga pants while riding more then I would like to admit.:racing:


----------



## Prairie

I'll admit I didn't go outside in the rain this morning and muck the dry lot----I also left the muck bucket in one stall since it was raining buckets. Now I have to muck sloppy poop and wade through running water to empty the muck bucket twice.


----------



## natisha

I confess I forgot to go to work yesterday.


----------



## HeroAndGunner

It's my Saturday to work till 1 and I've been on here more then working....


----------



## Golden Horse

natisha said:


> I confess I forgot to go to work yesterday.


Mmmm forgetting something that important could be a sign of stress, better take Monday off to relax just to make sure you are OK


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I confess that I keep staring at the clock, willing it to be 11am already. I've been at work since 11pm last night, after working my normal 7am to 3pm shift yesterday (which is really a 6am to 3pm shift because DH drops me off on his way to work at 5:30am). So, I've basically been up since 4am yesterday with about a two hour nap yesterday evening. I'm about to crash and burn hard. Can't crash too hard, though, because apparently we're going to DH's brother's house for dinner this afternoon. Then it's back to work at 11pm and _hopefully_ off at 11am tomorrow (R better come in early for me since I fed his horses all this last week in the evenings because he and my best friend only have one vehicle at the moment and he uses it to go to work...R is dating my best friend and has been since I started working at the hotel).


----------



## jaydee

I confess that I'm here on HF instead of clearing out all the unwanted stuff in the storage cupboard downstairs - I'll put most of it back anyway - or hide it in the loft .................................


----------



## karliejaye

I confess I have been off in day dream land. Looking at undeveloped land near the city outskirts and looking at yurt homes. If we get enough out of this place it is totally feasible!


----------



## Golden Horse

Did breakfast turn up Drafty? you so need to get your notice in at that place, packing bags at the grocery store would make you a better hourly rate


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Nope. Breakfast didn't turn up and no ETA on when it _will_ turn up. And no one told me yesterday that we were down to less than a quarter gallon of milk, so I didn't find out until this morning at 4am when I went to set up breakfast. So, for the first hour of breakfast, we didn't have any milk.  Oh! And no one told me that we were completely out of syrup yesterday morning, so I had to go buy syrup from the grocery store. Spent $18 on six 24oz bottles and we're already out. So frustrating!!


----------



## QHriderKE

I confess to forcing my horse to wear her new stuff, and irritate her for 15 minutes in order to get a decent picture.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

natisha said:


> I confess I forgot to go to work yesterday.


That reminds me of a time a few years ago when I was working two jobs. I woke up suddenly, thinking "I'm late...what am I late for"!! I was totally disorientated as to what time it was and what job I was supposed to be going to!!!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I confess that I hate trying to sleep during the day...especially when it's hot. Our cooler sucks and doesn't reach the bedroom and DH is watching a movie in the living room and being rather loud.


----------



## Rain Shadow

I confess Kenzie had no brains on our ride today. What was suppose to be a quick 6 mile ride, turned into a 4 and a half hour 20 mile ride, until she finally decided. "Oh I guess I can walk without being an idiot."

I learned an important lesson. The "Let them go until they're tired and make them go some more' thing? Yeah, that doesn't work on Arabs much less one that's creeping into endurance shape.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

natisha said:


> I confess I forgot to go to work yesterday.


I confess I have done that as well, more than once.

Hope you're doing ok


----------



## Golden Horse

Rain Shadow said:


> I learned an important lesson. The "Let them go until they're tired and make them go some more' thing? Yeah, that doesn't work on Arabs much less one that's creeping into endurance shape.



:rofl::rofl:

I found that with "lunge them to let steam off" All I got was fitter still crazy Arabs!! Not that I think all Arabs are crazy, far from it, but the one thing you can't do is wear them out!


----------



## Rain Shadow

Golden Horse said:


> :rofl::rofl:
> 
> I found that with "lunge them to let steam off" All I got was fitter still crazy Arabs!! Not that I think all Arabs are crazy, far from it, but the one thing you can't do is wear them out!


I'm pretty sure I was more tired then her! 

You are preaching to the person that won't own anything but Arabs! They are crazy and it takes a crazy person to own one. The barn girls call Kenzie, Cray Cray.


----------



## Rain Shadow

Oh I can't believe I forgot to mention this the other day. 

I confess I had the most pathetic fall ever.

I was dismounting from Kenzie, when my saddle slipped because Im a special flower who forgot to tighten my girth. I tried to lean over her back to rebalance it, when I overcompensated and flipped neatly over her back and landed on my side. I wasn't even bruised and popped up laughing at Kenzie's look of pure disgust. Pretty sure she was reconsidering her stance on not trampling me.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

Rain Shadow said:


> I confess Kenzie had no brains on our ride today. What was suppose to be a quick 6 mile ride, turned into a 4 and a half hour 20 mile ride, until she finally decided. "Oh I guess I can walk without being an idiot."
> 
> I learned an important lesson. The "Let them go until they're tired and make them go some more' thing? Yeah, that doesn't work on Arabs much less one that's creeping into endurance shape.


That's why the 'lunging to let off steam' seems so ridiculous! Lunging to get them listening makes more sense!!!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I confess that I am so far beyond tired at this point that I can't even see straight. I've had three hours of sleep in the past 48 hours...and it wasn't consecutive, nor was it any good. 

I also confess that I stepped on one of the cats earlier while getting ready for work and I'm not sorry about it. Idiot is a dark grey/black tabby and was laying in the middle of our black bedroom floor (it's bare painted sub-floor). He screamed, I screamed, DH almost screamed. Now I have a claw mark on my foot and a bite mark on my leg. That'll teach him to be stupid.


----------



## JCnGrace

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I confess that I am so far beyond tired at this point that I can't even see straight. I've had three hours of sleep in the past 48 hours...and it wasn't consecutive, nor was it any good.
> 
> *I also confess that I stepped on one of the cats earlier while getting ready for work and I'm not sorry about it. Idiot is a dark grey/black tabby and was laying in the middle of our black bedroom floor (it's bare painted sub-floor). He screamed, I screamed, DH almost screamed. Now I have a claw mark on my foot and a bite mark on my leg. That'll teach him to be stupid.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Thanks for the morning chuckle, Drafty. I just love cats whose life's mission is to trip humans....NOT! One of my barn cats likes to do this no matter how many times you step on her.


----------



## JCnGrace

It's hay day!:clap:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

JCnGrace said:


> Thanks for the morning chuckle, Drafty. I just love cats whose life's mission is to trip humans....NOT! One of my barn cats likes to do this no matter how many times you step on her.


Usually it's Cosmo that's under foot. Not a big deal in the bedroom since he's an orange tabby and tends to stand out against the black floor. The trouble with Cosmo is when it's in the living room because he blends in with the wood floor. Jasper, who was stepped on this morning, is the opposite problem, but he doesnt usually get under foot.


----------



## greentree

I confess I CRIED sobbing real tears when my friend at dance class gave me this last night at our dance.....she had it made for me off of a Facebook photo that DH had posted! It is printed on canvas and stretched....... This was at Ft.Worth about 9 years ago.....we were high score Amateur, and only missed beating everyone by .4 point.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

That's AWESOME, @greentree!!! :loveshower:


----------



## Phantomrose

I confess that I wish today would've gone better with the practice ride. I felt like I get the concept of what I have to do with my lesson horse, but trying to practice the exercises was a bit hard! I hope to get it in time.


----------



## greentree

JCnGrace said:


> It's hay day!:clap:


You must not be out there picking up bales, haha!!! 
I NEVER make a smiley, happy face on hay day when it is ME picking them up!!


----------



## Golden Horse

I confess I just went crazy and emptied message boxes here, they were filling up, and I couldn't be bothered to sort through, so just it "delete all" now I will probably upset people because there are things in there that I didn't reply to. :sad:

I also confess that I am sooo tempted to buy this 4X Large Showmanship Western Horsemanship Jacket Rodeo Queen Air Brush Ready | eBay trouble is with exchange rate, shipping and import it kind of adds up a bit


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

That's gorgeous, GH!!


----------



## Tazzie

@greentree, I LOVE it!! So thoughtful!
@Golden Horse, it's gorgeous! Not sure I could resist!

I confess, I was pretty mad after our show yesterday. Our first class the judge confused Izzie with the other gray horse in the class. Accused me of being on the wrong lead the whole first way. I told him "no, we were not. We grabbed the wrong one and corrected it." He just said "Ok" in a rude way, and walked off. The other horse, who was on the wrong lead BOTH directions, took first. I have picture proof I was on the correct lead. Considering I'm on the show committee, he won't ever be back. Izzie put in a solid work though!

I also confess to loving this picture my mother in law took <3 this is my babysitter's daughter, who had NEVER handled a horse before Friday night. I ran next to her as an "emergency brake" type thing, but wasn't needed. It was a tiny show so they were cool with it. Made this girls day though! And Izzie was FABULOUS in leadline too with my daughter <3


----------



## greentree

GH, love it! 
I confess that I had no idea They were airbrushing show clothes now...


----------



## Golden Horse

@Tazzie, how annoying on the mix up, but I LOVE the pic with the little girl, that is priceless, better than ribbons having a good horse.

I confess my finger MAY have slipped and I might have accidentally bid on pretty shirt......


----------



## greentree

Golden Horse said:


> @Tazzie, how annoying on the mix up, but I LOVE the pic with the little girl, that is priceless, better than ribbons having a good horse.
> 
> I confess my finger MAY have slipped and I might have accidentally bid on pretty shirt......


Oopsie!!!


----------



## Tazzie

Golden Horse said:


> @Tazzie, how annoying on the mix up, but I LOVE the pic with the little girl, that is priceless, better than ribbons having a good horse.
> 
> I confess my finger MAY have slipped and I might have accidentally bid on pretty shirt......


It was super annoying, but I do agree! I'd rather give little girls their first show experience, that's for sure! My baby sitter doesn't know that picture exists yet :wink: I'm keeping it hidden from her since I plan to have it printed and framed as a going away present 

And yay for bidding on the pretty shirt!


----------



## QHriderKE

I must confess that showing off my horse is one of my favorite past-times.
And she looks great with her new bridle rig!


----------



## Prairie

@QHriderKE, congratulations on the new bridle set. However, I will caution you to snug up that back cinch so it's not hanging below the belly---you don't want her to get hoof hung up if she kicks forward at a fly. Remember the back cinch was originally designed to keep the saddle from tipping forward while roping, so it had to be snug, but not tight. Also, please adjust your cinch connector so it's not hanging loose---you don't want that back cinch to slip back to become a bucking strap.


Confession time, having seen too many wrecks from back cinches that were too loose and back cinches slipping to become bucking straps, I'm anal about them be adjusted correctly.


----------



## JCnGrace

greentree said:


> You must not be out there picking up bales, haha!!!
> I NEVER make a smiley, happy face on hay day when it is ME picking them up!!


Actually I usually do but we ended up with enough help that I didn't do much of anything. Normally I work on the wagon and put the bales on the elevator while hubby stacks, sometimes his son helps him. Today we had his son, daughter, s-i-l, & the grandson. This was the easiest hay day I've had since 1992 when I had a supplier that would deliver & stack in my garage (turned hay, feed & tack room) for $1.50 a bale. I did have to feed the monsters though which is no easy task when the monster is our 15 year grandson, that boy can put away some food.

Last night we had T-bones, baked potatoes, baked beans (s-i-l requests them every visit), salad and pineapple upside down cake. We didn't eat until almost 9:00 pm and Justin still got up hungry in the middle of the night and ate more cake (after the 4 pieces he had for dessert). :icon_rolleyes: Nobody wanted breakfast before we did hay so afterwards I made biscuits & gravy. His mom & dad say I spoil him by making his favorite stuff but what's a granny to do when her grandson always gives her a hug and says I'm the only person that cooks real food for him? Yes, he has me wrapped around his little finger.


----------



## QHriderKE

Prairie said:


> @QHriderKE, congratulations on the new bridle set. However, I will caution you to snug up that back cinch so it's not hanging below the belly---you don't want her to get hoof hung up if she kicks forward at a fly. Remember the back cinch was originally designed to keep the saddle from tipping forward while roping, so it had to be snug, but not tight. Also, please adjust your cinch connector so it's not hanging loose---you don't want that back cinch to slip back to become a bucking strap.
> 
> 
> Confession time, having seen too many wrecks from back cinches that were too loose and back cinches slipping to become bucking straps, I'm anal about them be adjusted correctly.


It was snug when I got on, I always snug them up (habit from roping), she just sucks her tummy up so much when working that it gets loose. When she's just standing or walking, it gets snug again.

When actually roping or riding out in the pasture where she is kicking at flies, I do snug it right up and make sure it stays that way though! I gave her a good shot of fly spray before riding, and bugs usually don't hand around the arena anyways!


----------



## Golden Horse

I confess, I WILL baby sit your dog while you are away for the weekend, but although he looks like this when you drop him off









Not 5 minutes after you leave him, he will look like this


----------



## Phantomrose

lol aww, I bet the dog is loving it with you as you are babysitting.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

Golden Horse said:


> I confess, I WILL baby sit your dog while you are away for the weekend, but although he looks like this when you drop him off
> 
> View attachment 818569
> 
> 
> Not 5 minutes after you leave him, he will look like this
> 
> View attachment 818577


:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## JCnGrace

Too funny Golden! Did you leave the dog dirty for it's owners?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I confess that I am VERY excited for tonight and tomorrow!! We're going to order whatever food DH wants, go to the hotel (I "reserved" us the best room at my hotel for the night), have a night all to ourselves, then tomorrow we're going to Lake Pleasant with my family. The only thing I don't have for DH is a cake, but I think we'll stop by Safeway and grab a giant cupcake and some candles. This is when having two vehicles would come in handy. *le sigh*


----------



## PoptartShop

Awww, that's so cute about the dog! LOL, that's awesome. 
I confess, I may overspend at Dover Saddlery every time I go there...it's just addicting! & the sales are awesome! Shopping for horsey stuff is an addiction in itself, don't you agree?!


----------



## karliejaye

I confess that yesterday I rode for the first time in at least a month! It was short since I am still recovering, but my appy pony sure knows how to make me smile from ear to ear!
Interestingly I felt like I was able to open my hip more and sit straighter than before the surgery. Perhaps because the cyst was actually adhered to the abdominal walls it was pulling stuff around, or I was unconsciously protecting it from pain? Anyway, Chief responded brilliantly to my improved position and actually stretched n into light contact and gave right bend! He is just so much fun. You can really feel when he "gets" something. He moves with such pride and expression. I'm sure gonna miss him


----------



## HeroAndGunner

I confess that I threw a big birthday party for my dog yesterday with a professionally made dog cake and everything......


----------



## PoptartShop

^That is AWESOME! I bet he loved the cake! 

I confess that while I'm at work, and I enjoy my job...I'd rather be riding. I daydream!


----------



## Mulefeather

I confess that I am going into horsey withdrawal  No lesson last week because of the horrible heat, no lesson this week because my trainer is on vacation, and depending on weather next week I might miss again because I am going on vacation. 

And in a few weeks we'll be hitting the 4-month mark on my house purchase. I found out that's a pretty typical timeline for the bank I'm dealing with. Doesn't make it any easier. And now Roommate is laying the pressure on for us to allow his girlfriend on the lease since she practically lives there anyhow.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I confess that I really dislike people right now. 

Had a guest check out a day early on Friday, but he paid cash. We can't give cash refunds (our system doesn't work that way), so his options were to receive the refund on his credit/debit card or have my owner issue and mail him a check. He opted to have the money refunded to his card. I explained that it takes a MINIMUM 48 hours to process and would probably be a little longer, given that it was the weekend, but he was fine with that. Fast forward to the next day. Hasn't even been 24 hours and this guy calls me FREAKING OUT that the money isn't on his card yet. I explained to him that it hadn't been 24 hours yet and I had told him it takes a minimum 48 hours. Told him I'd talk to my credit card processor and see what I could find out. He said he'd call back later to find out what I'd learned. 

So, I call my credit card processor and am told that since the batch was settled on Saturday, it's just a matter of waiting until the money reaches his bank and his account. Basically, there's nothing they can do and there's nothing I can do. The money is in transit to his account. "In limbo," so to speak. Guy never called me back and I was so busy that I didn't get a chance to call him back.

Fast forward to today. He has called me THREE TIMES in the last hour and a half, demanding that I do something to get that money into his account. He refuses to accept that I can't do anything to speed up the process. He wants to know when I'll be leaving the hotel today and is just being a completely jerk. My owner is being completely unhelpful. Just so frustrating!!


----------



## greentree

I confess that I am SO sick and tired of waiting on tbe HF to load, then getting an error message, and waiting some more, that if someone were to suggest another forum, I would gladly go somewhere else!!!!!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I confess that DH almost squealed like a little girl when he opened his headset.  Then he broke down in tears when he opened his cross. Yep, I win "Wife of the Year."


----------



## JCnGrace

greentree said:


> I confess that I am SO sick and tired of waiting on tbe HF to load, then getting an error message, and waiting some more, that if someone were to suggest another forum, I would gladly go somewhere else!!!!!


DON'T GO! Pssst...I stayed in Classic forum and don't have a bit of trouble.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I confess I have to go get a chest X Ray eep


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

@Rainaisabelle, why the chest x-ray? Eep!

Oh! And we went to DH's favorite Chinese restaurant for dinner. Canton Dragon. He had combination lo mein and I had west lake duck. So good!!!


----------



## Golden Horse

I confess it happened again, did have nice clean visiting dog, his people turned up, we had nice clean dog. We stand and chat in the yard for a while, and suddenly this appears around the corner..


----------



## JCnGrace

OMG Golden! That little dog must have a porcine complex! LOL


----------



## SwissMiss

There are still some clean spots on the dog, lol


----------



## FaolchuThePainted

Look on the bright side it's not poop. I just had to give my dog a bath because he got out of the yard and ran the neighborhood. While he was out he rolled in poop again and chased a couple cats up trees.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

Don't go @greentree! Hang in there, I hope they are still trying to fix things.
@Rainaisabelle I hope everything is ok.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I have this constant chest infection feeling ! It is so annoying. I have always gotten chest infections since moving to QLD. When I first moved here I had 3 chest infections and the next 3 years I had swine flu, more chest infections and blood clots in my lungs. Last year I got 2 chest infections and bronchitis. Now it's just a constant weird struggle where it feels like I'm not getting enough air to fully inflate my lungs. My doctor gave me an inhaler but it didn't really work


----------



## greentree

JCnGrace said:


> DON'T GO! Pssst...I stayed in Classic forum and don't have a bit of trouble.


At 7:24, i read JC's post...scrolled dfown, read the rest. At 7:25, i pushed quote on JC's post. Went to error message, at 7:26. At 7:31, finally getting to post. Ridiculous waste of whast luttle time I have left. I even forget what I was going to SAY!!!

GAAHHH!!!!


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

Rainaisabelle said:


> I have this constant chest infection feeling ! It is so annoying. I have always gotten chest infections since moving to QLD. When I first moved here I had 3 chest infections and the next 3 years I had swine flu, more chest infections and blood clots in my lungs. Last year I got 2 chest infections and bronchitis. Now it's just a constant weird struggle where it feels like I'm not getting enough air to fully inflate my lungs. My doctor gave me an inhaler but it didn't really work


Is QLD very humid? You may need to seriously consider moving to a better climate for you. Meds may control it but they won't change the climate. Where were you before?

We live in the Waikato, NZ and it is not an ideal place for bad lungs which DH has. But we should have moved five years ago, now DH depends on the respiratory team here, and they know him so well they get on top of things very quickly. Also we could afford to make the shift then, and cant now. Not least because he cant face the effort of doing things. Can't even help with dishes now, and is beyond bug control :shock: so really only makes coffee now, sometimes.

Not a decision to make in a hurry, but do seriously give it some thought. Move to a place where the climate is better for you.

:hug:


----------



## Rainaisabelle

It is quite humid because it's the tropics. I have lived in Queensland 10-11 years now. I lived in Wagga Wagga NSW for 2 years and Ballarat Victoria for 7 years. I didn't get sick back then or as far as I remember. I ruptured a kidney in NSW but that was the extent of it. 

I can't move just yet as I still have a year and a half at uni but I'm hoping to move to NSW when I graduate and get some money going


----------



## Golden Horse

Ican't imagine struggling with breathing issues that long. I still wake up and give thanks for being able to breathe deep and not cough, following the 3 months of back to back infections I had in the start of the year.


----------



## karliejaye

I confess I am feeling quite conflicted. I feel bad about being excited to move and try a different path. I was all excited, then my mom called and we had a chat. She basically tore apart all my excitement. She says she just wants me to go into any decision with all the facts so these are the "cautions" she gives me:
"You'll have to sell the horses" well, yes, it's not easy for me, but I am looking at the long game.
"You'll be in a riskier area if a tsunami strikes." well, yes, I know that. Right now I'm in a high risk area for wildfire...everywhere has risks.
"You used to get so down in the winters in the valley" Yes, but I can deal with that. Light boxes and vitamin D also helped me immensely. I lived there 22 years, you think I don't remember?!
"Will insurance companies or lendors deal with bare land and yurts?" I don't know yet and it's not YOUR problem to worry about. That is just one fun little dream.
"What if the Cascadia earthquake hits?" Then we will deal with it like every other person in the Willamette Valley.
"Are you sure you want to go into the medical field? You were so enthusiastic about soils." No I'm not sure, but I am sure I cannot take my current career much longer, and my husband hasn't been able to get a career in our area. We're living paycheck to paycheck on my salary alone and we need to make a change to live more comfortably and put a savings aside for a future adoption.


I love my mom, but her idea of being supportive sucks! It's grilling me on every possible scenario that could go awry. I tell her I have General Anxiety Disorder, her "help" makes me spiral, and I can fantasize about what will go wrong all on my own, I don't need her help with that. Then she makes me feel guilty about selling my horses, which I am already struggling with. I haven't told her I have a friend of a friend with great recommendations coming to try Chief next Monday. 


~end rant~


----------



## JCnGrace

karliejaye said:


> I confess I am feeling quite conflicted. I feel bad about being excited to move and try a different path. I was all excited, then my mom called and we had a chat. She basically tore apart all my excitement. She says she just wants me to go into any decision with all the facts so these are the "cautions" she gives me:
> "You'll have to sell the horses" well, yes, it's not easy for me, but I am looking at the long game.
> "You'll be in a riskier area if a tsunami strikes." well, yes, I know that. Right now I'm in a high risk area for wildfire...everywhere has risks.
> "You used to get so down in the winters in the valley" Yes, but I can deal with that. Light boxes and vitamin D also helped me immensely. I lived there 22 years, you think I don't remember?!
> "Will insurance companies or lendors deal with bare land and yurts?" I don't know yet and it's not YOUR problem to worry about. That is just one fun little dream.
> "What if the Cascadia earthquake hits?" Then we will deal with it like every other person in the Willamette Valley.
> "Are you sure you want to go into the medical field? You were so enthusiastic about soils." No I'm not sure, but I am sure I cannot take my current career much longer, and my husband hasn't been able to get a career in our area. We're living paycheck to paycheck on my salary alone and we need to make a change to live more comfortably and put a savings aside for a future adoption.
> 
> 
> I love my mom, but her idea of being supportive sucks! It's grilling me on every possible scenario that could go awry. I tell her I have General Anxiety Disorder, her "help" makes me spiral, and I can fantasize about what will go wrong all on my own, I don't need her help with that. Then she makes me feel guilty about selling my horses, which I am already struggling with. I haven't told her I have a friend of a friend with great recommendations coming to try Chief next Monday.
> 
> 
> ~end rant~


Just think of it like this...If you can listen to your mom playing the devil's advocate and still haven't changed your mind, then you are probably making the right decision.


----------



## Mulefeather

karliejaye said:


> I confess I am feeling quite conflicted. I feel bad about being excited to move and try a different path. I was all excited, then my mom called and we had a chat. She basically tore apart all my excitement. She says she just wants me to go into any decision with all the facts so these are the "cautions" she gives me:
> "You'll have to sell the horses" well, yes, it's not easy for me, but I am looking at the long game.
> "You'll be in a riskier area if a tsunami strikes." well, yes, I know that. Right now I'm in a high risk area for wildfire...everywhere has risks.
> "You used to get so down in the winters in the valley" Yes, but I can deal with that. Light boxes and vitamin D also helped me immensely. I lived there 22 years, you think I don't remember?!
> "Will insurance companies or lendors deal with bare land and yurts?" I don't know yet and it's not YOUR problem to worry about. That is just one fun little dream.
> "What if the Cascadia earthquake hits?" Then we will deal with it like every other person in the Willamette Valley.
> "Are you sure you want to go into the medical field? You were so enthusiastic about soils." No I'm not sure, but I am sure I cannot take my current career much longer, and my husband hasn't been able to get a career in our area. We're living paycheck to paycheck on my salary alone and we need to make a change to live more comfortably and put a savings aside for a future adoption.
> 
> 
> I love my mom, but her idea of being supportive sucks! It's grilling me on every possible scenario that could go awry. I tell her I have General Anxiety Disorder, her "help" makes me spiral, and I can fantasize about what will go wrong all on my own, I don't need her help with that. Then she makes me feel guilty about selling my horses, which I am already struggling with. I haven't told her I have a friend of a friend with great recommendations coming to try Chief next Monday.
> 
> 
> ~end rant~



Your mom must have gone to the same parenting classes my dad did, he's the same way. His version of "support" is "point out everything that could possibly go wrong". No wonder I grew up worrying about everything and being over-cautious. One thing I've had to do is just try to see it as my dad trying to protect me, but not knowing exactly how. 

One thing I've been trying recently is "I am having the thought that (insert horrible thing here)". It helps distance me from anxious thoughts and helps to keep me grounded a bit more in reality. As well, it's helping me realize that a thought is just that, a thought, and it has no bearing on what will or won't happen.


----------



## karliejaye

JCnGrace said:


> Just think of it like this...If you can listen to your mom playing the devil's advocate and still haven't changed your mind, then you are probably making the right decision.


JCnGrace, that actually moved me to tears. I hadn't thought of it that way before, but you are totally right. Even with her being very adversarial, my heart is still firmly in the new life direction. Thank you.


----------



## Rain Shadow

I confess I need to buy a new headstall for Kenzie and I can't decide what color to get!

For a black Arab mare. 

Purple:









Or green:


----------



## karliejaye

Purple is the traditional color of royalty...and I think it looks stunning with black. I vote purple!


----------



## Mulefeather

I also vote purple! It pops so nicely with a black horse.


----------



## SwissMiss

I second purple!


----------



## SwissMiss

JCnGrace said:


> Just think of it like this...If you can listen to your mom playing the devil's advocate and still haven't changed your mind, then you are probably making the right decision.


 @karliejaye, I think @JCnGrace 's advice hit the nail on the head!


----------



## TimWhit91

I confess I accidentally set a formula coupon in my son's carseat with him. I got to the store to find coupon confetti and I'm sure he ate some. Mmm fiber


----------



## PoptartShop

greentree said:


> I confess that I am SO sick and tired of waiting on tbe HF to load, then getting an error message, and waiting some more, that if someone were to suggest another forum, I would gladly go somewhere else!!!!!


Try switching it to 'classic' mode all the way at the bottom, on the drop-down menu. That's what I did, & it's much faster now!  Hope I helped!


----------



## Golden Horse

Rain Shadow said:


> I confess I need to buy a new headstall for Kenzie and I can't decide what color to get!
> 
> For a black Arab mare.
> 
> Purple:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or green:


LOVE the purple, go with that

Save​


----------



## greentree

I switched to classic...and it is occasionally faster!!! At least it doesn't hop around and totally freeze up...thanks!!!!


----------



## Golden Horse

Thank goodness Greentree, don't want to lose you. 

I confess I had to pop into the local store today and they had frozen lasagne on sale for $5.99, so I bought one for supper, I can't remember the last time I bought a ready made meal, but I just fancied it. I also confess that their information that a serving size is one quarter of the pack sounds over mean!


----------



## jaydee

I confess to feeling very pleased that Looby kicked one of the two dogs that were running around in her paddock trying to nip at her heels to get her to run so they could chase her. They didn't expect to be the ones being chased


----------



## Rain Shadow

I confess I am so done with Kenzie. 

Two hours after our ride this morning I come out to find her holding her hoof up acting like she was dying. Coronet abscess. Ugh. Ignore her pancake feet. they are very much a work in progress.


----------



## Golden Horse

Oh geez Rain, that's all you need.

I need your input over here http://www.horseforum.com/horse-tack-equipment/great-fly-bonnet-dilemma-719825/


----------



## sarahfromsc

This is a confession five years after the fact. And my hubster just found out.

The running board on the passenger side on my King Ranch is is shreds. The reason? Five years ago I was drifting in the fields around the barn after a good sweet snow. I forgot the tree trunk we set up as a jump until it was to late. The running board took the brunt.

Hubster was getting into the truck on the passenger side last week and finally noticed it....LOLOL

He asked, "how did this happen and when?" I replied, "five years ago and I was drifting in the snow."

What can I say? I am a 16 year old boy in the body of a 57 year old woman.......


----------



## Golden Horse

@sarahfromsc 

My hero for the day, that's awesome
http://www.horseforum.com/members/77154/


----------



## sarahfromsc

My boys thought it was pretty awesome. AND they kept my secret for five years! They love their momma....lololol


----------



## JCnGrace

Rain Shadow said:


> I confess I am so done with Kenzie.
> 
> Two hours after our ride this morning I come out to find her holding her hoof up acting like she was dying. Coronet abscess. Ugh. Ignore her pancake feet. they are very much a work in progress.


Is she one of those horses that are an accident waiting to happen?

On another note are you sure it is an abscess? I can't imagine her being sound on a ride 2 hours before it busted and I've never seen an abscess bleed like that. Usually it's infection that drains out of them. It almost looks like she tripped over something that caused 2 abrasions.


----------



## JCnGrace

karliejaye said:


> JCnGrace, that actually moved me to tears. I hadn't thought of it that way before, but you are totally right. Even with her being very adversarial, my heart is still firmly in the new life direction. Thank you.


I'm glad my perspective helped Karliejaye. Many times it's easier for an outsider to see the positive in a situation. That and I try not to let Negative Nellies ever get me down.


----------



## sarahfromsc

Not to be an alarmist, but (isn't there always a 'but'?) I was on a trail ride a few years ago with a friend. After the ride we noticed the same type of wound, vet was called and some how, some way the mare had a sliver of wood that enter at the band.

On the other hand, I have ridden my gelding out for a few hours only to come back and see he blew a small access. Never indicated lameness out on the trail.

Mine is totally a curious George type; always has a bump, scrap, blood somewhere on him.


----------



## Rain Shadow

JCnGrace said:


> Is she one of those horses that are an accident waiting to happen?
> 
> On another note are you sure it is an abscess? I can't imagine her being sound on a ride 2 hours before it busted and I've never seen an abscess bleed like that. Usually it's infection that drains out of them. It almost looks like she tripped over something that caused 2 abrasions.



She's one that loves to run up vet bills with weird things. We had the sweet itch issue. Then she started going bald in big patches. Finally figured out it was a fungal thing from sweating so much. Then she overheated. Now this . 

We are pretty sure its an abscess. The small patch of blood isn't a cut, its just a few spots that got on her hair somehow. When I cleaned away the blood she had that small slit like cut at the coronet that usually mean an abscess burst. 

I did text a photo to my vet and he agreed it looked like an abscess. I'm keeping an eye on it just in case.


----------



## Rain Shadow

sarahfromsc said:


> Not to be an alarmist, but (isn't there always a 'but'?) I was on a trail ride a few years ago with a friend. After the ride we noticed the same type of wound, vet was called and some how, some way the mare had a sliver of wood that enter at the band.
> 
> On the other hand, I have ridden my gelding out for a few hours only to come back and see he blew a small access. Never indicated lameness out on the trail.
> 
> Mine is totally a curious George type; always has a bump, scrap, blood somewhere on him.



Ouch! Thankfully the wound like area is very small and I don't see anything in it, but I'm keeping a close eye on it. I've read the movement from riding encourages abbesses to blow


----------



## jaydee

Maybe she got something go into her coronet band and it abscessed? 
I've had a few horses that had an abscess travel up and burst through there and they were hopping lame


----------



## Mulefeather

I confess that normally I try to just let random people's idiocy roll off my back and just let people stew in their own messes. "Not my circus, not my monkeys" has become my mantra since I got divorced. 

However, sometimes people just...ASTOUND me. 

I follow the Horses of New Holland page on FB- it's just to show people what's there before the auction so they can decide if they want to show up and bid, or have somebody come bid in their place. This past week, somebody showed up with a Zonkey (zebra/donkey hybrid). Luckily he wound up in a good home. 

This woman starts posting asking if a zebra hybrid would be good for her 8 year old daughter. I replied that given that most zebra hybrids are NOT anything you would call child-friendly, or even friendly, period, they are NOT a suitable pet for a child because they are a cross between a truly WILD animal and a domestic one. The mother goes "Oh well she's got 5 horses and a rescue that she's brought along!" 

Lady, that's HORSES. Let us do the math. 

Zonkey does not = HORSE. 
Zebra does not = HORSE WITH STRIPES.
Zebra = WILD ANIMAL. 
Wild animal = biting, kicking, striking, unpredictable, VIOLENT. 

Your 8 year old girl + WILD ANIMAL = NO. No No no no *NO*. Do not pass Go, do not collect $200, do not give wild animal hybrid to young child no matter how much child begs or pleads. 

I have been up close with a zebra hybrid and it took 4 big, burly men just to move that little 12 hand ****** anywhere on the farm. The man that owned him could ride or train darn near anything with hair on it, and HE gave up after 2 months.


----------



## greentree

I confess i am quite proud of myself for not paying asny attention to a certain thread. ..maybe the train wreck is not so appealing after all!!!

And I have to clean my house before the fireplace guy comes tomorrow!!!!


----------



## Rain Shadow

I confess I'm truly confused guys. Kenzie is such a special cupcake. 

She has decided to pop another abbcess on the same hoof a bit apart from the original split. But she's not lame now so that's good. 

But now? She's got cuts above the coronet. I'm assuming she has been chewing her bandage.


----------



## Golden Horse

I confess quoting on my phone is a pain, I will catch up on people's posts when I get home for now I need input......
teal - black - teal

Or

Teal - white/silver - teal


----------



## Prairie

I like the teal - white/silver - teal. It looks sharper and more finished.


----------



## JCnGrace

If it's for your vest I'd go with silver-teal.


----------



## JCnGrace

greentree said:


> I confess i am quite proud of myself for not paying asny attention to a certain thread. ..maybe the train wreck is not so appealing after all!!!
> 
> And I have to clean my house before the fireplace guy comes tomorrow!!!!


We are going to do a metal roof so we've had people out for estimates and the ins. adjuster for the last 2 days. 

Today I came back from the barn soaking wet with sweat, tank top with no bra on and muck splattered all over me only to find 2 strange men on the back deck. I slid in the door real quick like.:rofl:


----------



## JCnGrace

I confess I'm a little worried about Change. Has anyone heard from her?


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

@Change - check in please!!


----------



## palominolife

My BIG confession is......
I go out in public wearing barn clothes (dirty and covered in horse hair) and I am not ashamed!!!!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I confess I got locked out of horse forum again

I confess I've deleted people off of my Facebook and I feel better

I confess I'm struggling with holding myself together

I confess owning only 2 pairs of pants is difficult.

I confess I hate nighttime because I am alone


----------



## Golden Horse

Mulefeather said:


> Zonkey does not = HORSE.
> Zebra does not = HORSE WITH STRIPES.
> Zebra = WILD ANIMAL.
> Wild animal = biting, kicking, striking, unpredictable, VIOLENT.
> 
> Your 8 year old girl + WILD ANIMAL = NO. No No no no *NO*. Do not pass Go, do not collect $200, do not give wild animal hybrid to young child no matter how much child begs or pleads.


You are so spot on with the summing up here, crazy people





greentree said:


> I confess i am quite proud of myself for not paying asny attention to a certain thread. ..maybe the train wreck is not so appealing after all!!!


I'm proud of you as well :wink:



Rain Shadow said:


> I confess I'm truly confused guys. Kenzie is such a special cupcake.
> 
> She has decided to pop another abbcess on the same hoof a bit apart from the original split. But she's not lame now so that's good.
> 
> But now? She's got cuts above the coronet. I'm assuming she has been chewing her bandage.


Special indeed, want me to send you some bubble wrap?



Prairie said:


> I like the teal - white/silver - teal. It looks sharper and more finished.


Mmmm, It's growing on me.



JCnGrace said:


> If it's for your vest I'd go with silver-teal.


Fly veil 



JCnGrace said:


> I confess I'm a little worried about Change. Has anyone heard from her?


 @Change, we are worried for you...



palominolife said:


> My BIG confession is......
> I go out in public wearing barn clothes (dirty and covered in horse hair) and I am not ashamed!!!!


Well as long you washed them in the last year, you are all good to go.
Save​


----------



## JCnGrace

Skyseternalangel said:


> I confess I got locked out of horse forum again
> 
> I confess I've deleted people off of my Facebook and I feel better
> 
> I confess I'm struggling with holding myself together
> 
> I confess owning only 2 pairs of pants is difficult.
> 
> I confess I hate nighttime because I am alone


You're not alone, you have us here at the forum. I'm not alone but might as well be since hubby goes to bed with the chickens and I'm a night owl. :icon_rolleyes:

If you're relatively short & slender I can send you some jeans from my hoard since I need to face the fact that I will never be able to wear my 29 X 32's again. There might even be some 28 and 30's in the box I'm not sure. They are men's jeans because I'm so short waisted that until women's jeans started having a selection in the rise, they always came clear up under my boobs. :redface: Free, no strings attached and I'll pay shipping. PM me if you think they'll fit. I only hoard jeans though, I don't have any dress pants.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

We could start a go fund me or a you caring? It probably won't be much but you could atleast buy some clothes etc 

You are not alone everyone here supports you !


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

palominolife said:


> My BIG confession is......
> I go out in public wearing barn clothes (dirty and covered in horse hair) and I am not ashamed!!!!


ummmm. is this unusual??


----------



## jaydee

Most of my clothes are 'barn clothes'
I do own a few dresses but it's so long since I wore any of them I'm not sure they'd even fit me any more
Most of my clothes are covered in paint
If I continue painting the fence at my current rate its going to take me at least a year to finish it


----------



## SwissMiss

Golden Horse said:


> Well as long you washed them in the last year, you are all good to go.
> Save​


:rofl::rofl::rofl:
By cracking up about that statement as hard as I do I confess my lurker status on a certain thread...:beatup:


----------



## Prairie

SwissMiss said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> By cracking up about that statement as hard as I do I confess my lurker status on a certain thread...:beatup:



I'm guilty too....so ML's post really cracked me up since now that thread has lost most of the posters.


----------



## Mulefeather

JCnGrace said:


> If you're relatively short & slender I can send you some jeans from my hoard since I need to face the fact that I will never be able to wear my 29 X 32's again. There might even be some 28 and 30's in the box I'm not sure. They are men's jeans because I'm so short waisted that until women's jeans started having a selection in the rise, they always came clear up under my boobs. :redface: Free, no strings attached and I'll pay shipping. PM me if you think they'll fit. I only hoard jeans though, I don't have any dress pants.


 @Skyseternalangel - If you're OK with some used jeans and pants, I am a frequent visitor to yard sales and the Goodwill/Salvation Army stores in both my area and Boyfriend's, and I'd be happy to keep my eye out for some pants in your size! And, like JC's offer, free and no strings attached  Been there, done that, and worn the shoes/pants/shirts with holes in them.


----------



## karliejaye

Yes, @Skyseternalangel, let us know your size and many of us may be able to send you stuff! I know I have a few pair sitting around that I wore once or twice (I am super picky about how jeans fit). Sizes I have range from 6-10.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Y'all are so sweet. Honestly I'm having issues thinking straight. I'm just very sad. Its just all so much to deal with right now. I don't know if you've seen the post in my journal or not but it would shed light on why I'm this way


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I confess that I am in my own personal hell today. Our credit card deposits were somehow off from our revenue numbers from last month by over $20K, so I have to go through each credit batch and match the credit card transactions to our computer for that day for the entire month of July. I've been at it almost an hour and I've gotten two days' worth done. Someone shoot me now...please?!


----------



## JCnGrace

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I confess that I am in my own personal hell today. Our credit card deposits were somehow off from our revenue numbers from last month by over $20K, so I have to go through each credit batch and match the credit card transactions to our computer for that day for the entire month of July. I've been at it almost an hour and I've gotten two days' worth done. Someone shoot me now...please?!


If I was closer Drafty I'd come do it for you because I love doing that kind of stuff. I had a bunch of customers when I worked at the bank that would bring their statements and check registers every month to balance their account. Going downtown to the research dept. when one of the tellers was off by a lot was like a vacation day for me.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

JCnGrace said:


> If I was closer Drafty I'd come do it for you because I love doing that kind of stuff. I had a bunch of customers when I worked at the bank that would bring their statements and check registers every month to balance their account. Going downtown to the research dept. when one of the tellers was off by a lot was like a vacation day for me.


Personally, I think he's looking at something wrong. Our computer system is directly tied to our credit card processor now, so you can't post a credit card payment in the computer without it going through the processor. 

It's not difficult work, it's just tedious...especially when you're constantly being interrupted. :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## Tazzie

Skyseternalangel said:


> Y'all are so sweet. Honestly I'm having issues thinking straight. I'm just very sad. Its just all so much to deal with right now. I don't know if you've seen the post in my journal or not but it would shed light on why I'm this way


:hug: I can imagine how hard it is to focus. It's a tough situation. But you certainly have a shower of love and help from here if you need it!

I'm not 100% sure, but I may have some old jeans/pants in a tote downstairs. The "I'll get back into them one day..." pants. But let's be real. After having 2 kids, they won't fit period. Same as above, if I have them, they would be free and clear to you, shipping included.


----------



## HeroAndGunner

I confess I gained 100lbs in 3 years after my brother passed away. I went from a size 2 to 20. Sometimes it just feels good to get that little bit off my chest and hopefully to start kicking butt and getting my body back!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

HeroAndGunner said:


> I confess I gained 100lbs in 3 years after my brother passed away. I went from a size 2 to 20. Sometimes it just feels good to get that little bit off my chest and hopefully to start kicking butt and getting my body back!


I'm there with you. I gained 80lbs in about two and a half months back in 2012. Then I gained another 20lbs on top of that in the next few months. I've lost 60lbs since February of last year, but I've since gained back 10lbs recently (within the past couple of weeks, actually).


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I confess that I'm confused about why my owner is freaking so badly. I completed my project from this morning and everything matches up. :shrug: Now he's saying that the problem is that it's not been deposited into his account. Okay, well that's not my problem and I can't do anything about it. lol


----------



## HeroAndGunner

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I'm there with you. I gained 80lbs in about two and a half months back in 2012. Then I gained another 20lbs on top of that in the next few months. I've lost 60lbs since February of last year, but I've since gained back 10lbs recently (within the past couple of weeks, actually).


Congrats on you weight loss! I've been trying to lose weight but keep failing. I just can't get motivated to quit eating badly!!


What finally motivated you to get it done?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

No real motivation. I got promoted suddenly (without any real notice) to managing a $1M-a-year hotel and the combination of the stress and lack of time to eat are what did it. That and instead of eating snacks at work, I started eating ice. Maybe not great for my teeth, but it helped me get my water intake (something I'm horrible about) and tricked my brain into thinking that I was eating, so I stopped eating as much at meals and I didn't stress/bored-snack, either.


----------



## greentree

Hero, it is not ,y,o,u, it is the food. Really.

I confess i am relieved that my fireplace is fixed and ready for winter! It has been a pain for 4 years! The company stepped up and replaced the entire lighting mechanism.


----------



## Golden Horse

I confess I was looking at the 5 Star website and found the "customize my pad' tool

$418 is still a great price for a 5 Star Pad........*SIGH* 

A girl can dream right? And the Lotto Max is at $60 million tomorrow and I have a ticket......


----------



## greentree

I confess that dinner turned out really tastey!!!! And easy.

$400 for a saddle pad??!!?? Yikes! Not in my world...


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I'm in Australia .. But I could find some shirts at the op shop or something and send them over? Tell me your size


----------



## Change

OKay, everyone. Quit stressing. I'm alive and fine.

I was feeling a bit under the weather last week and just didn't go near my computer at all. Then, on Monday and Tuesday there were routine vet visits for the other 4 dogs and me - my return to work eval. And on Wed I went back to work... and ended up working almost 11 hours! And 10.7 today!!! 

I'm back to feeling good, and the doc gave me a no restrictions clearance, so I can even start playing with the horses again! Look out Tango, here I come! 

Doc did hint that he didn't want me bronc riding, though, so Tango will be getting a bit more ground work and ground driving before I climb aboard.


----------



## Change

Oh... and *Sky *- add me to the list of possible clothing contributors. I have two walk in closets (total of 18 feet, both sides) full, and only wear about 2 feet worth of the stuff hanging there. Sizes range from 6 - 12, regular to tall. I'm long legged. Ask *JCnGrace*! LOL.


----------



## JCnGrace

Skyseternalangel said:


> Y'all are so sweet. Honestly I'm having issues thinking straight. I'm just very sad. Its just all so much to deal with right now. I don't know if you've seen the post in my journal or not but it would shed light on why I'm this way


I am so sorry Sky, I had no idea your home burnt. I can't even imagine the mess that would make of my mind and reasoning ability. Offer still stands that I'd be more than happy to send you some clothes.


----------



## JCnGrace

Change said:


> OKay, everyone. Quit stressing. I'm alive and fine.
> 
> I was feeling a bit under the weather last week and just didn't go near my computer at all. Then, on Monday and Tuesday there were routine vet visits for the other 4 dogs and me - my return to work eval. And on Wed I went back to work... and ended up working almost 11 hours! And 10.7 today!!!
> 
> I'm back to feeling good, and the doc gave me a no restrictions clearance, so I can even start playing with the horses again! Look out Tango, here I come!
> 
> Doc did hint that he didn't want me bronc riding, though, so Tango will be getting a bit more ground work and ground driving before I climb aboard.


Good to see on here Change! Sorry you've been under the weather but so glad you got the all clear to resume normal activities. Did you get to lose the neck brace?


----------



## Change

JCnGrace said:


> I am so sorry Sky, I had no idea your home burnt. I can't even imagine the mess that would make of my mind and reasoning ability. Offer still stands that I'd be more than happy to send you some clothes.


Ditto!!


----------



## Change

JCnGrace said:


> Good to see on here Change! Sorry you've been under the weather but so glad you got the all clear to resume normal activities. Did you get to lose the neck brace?


Yep, the neck brace is history. I still have to plug myself into the bone-stim for the next few months - at least through early December - but Tuesday's x-rays looked really good and the doctor was very happy with my progress. His only recommendation was "No bronc riding!" LOL!

I think I caught whatever mild bug I had while Son was in the hospital. It wasn't bad - enough nausea to keep me from eating but not enough to have me hanging over a trashcan or toilet! I managed to lose 4 lbs, so I'm not complaining! 

It's funny - returning to work has energized me. I'm having a blast even with the long hours! Yesterday, I got home around 6:30, changed out of my work clothes, ate dinner, fed the horses, then shoveled a cart load of manure and hauled it to the compost heap. It was almost full dark when I parked the lawn tractor.

Hardest part is making myself go to bed before midnight so I can get up at 5:30 to get myself ready for work!


----------



## Golden Horse

Still take care of yourself @Change, all is well, but get everything strong before you really go mad.


----------



## Change

Aww, *Golden*! That takes all the fun out of things! ;-)


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Almost finished this annotated bibliography.. I almost went crazy..


----------



## JCnGrace

Rainaisabelle said:


> Almost finished this annotated bibliography.. I almost went crazy..


Glad you're almost there Rainaisabelle. I was sooooo not good with homework. I was always of the mindset school was for school and I spent more than enough hours there that I shouldn't have to deal with it home. Bad mindset to have and why I couldn't even imagine going to college. You hang in there so that you can have a good career that you enjoy!


----------



## SwissMiss

Rainaisabelle said:


> Almost finished this annotated bibliography.. I almost went crazy..


If you have to do this more often, EndNote (free on the web) is your friend :wink:


----------



## Rainaisabelle

SwissMiss said:


> If you have to do this more often, EndNote (free on the web) is your friend :wink:


Good lord I hope not! But thanks for tip !


----------



## SwissMiss

:rofl:


Rainaisabelle said:


> Good lord I hope not! But thanks for tip !


:rofl:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I confess that I'm at my wit's end with DH. I love him dearly, but he plays WAY too rough with me. Any time I bring it up or say that he's hurting me, he either calls me a wuss or says "Well, that's just how I am. I play rough." It took me forever to get him to stop playing rough with Abby (our younger dog) because he was scaring her. He still doesn't understand why Annabelle (our youngest cat) doesn't like him, but is perfectly content to let me love on her and hold her. He doesn't seem to think that playing rough with a female (of any species) is a big deal, so he refuses to be more gentle with me. I don't mind playing, but him laying his full body weight (215lbs of muscle) on top of me is a bit much. Any ideas?


----------



## karliejaye

A swift knee or elbow below the belt and then say, "Sorry, that's just how I am, I play rough!"


----------



## jaydee

Suggest that he joins some sort of wrestling club or judo or something like that - he needs to understand that you don't enjoy that sort of rough play and stop doing it


----------



## Golden Horse

He is a man, you can't hint, you have to tell him straight.

He's a man, he has an easily bruised ego, so you have to be nice.

Tell him you love the fact that he is big and strong, but hate that he can't control it, he needs to be gentle with women, children and animals, because that is how real men behave, keep the rough housing for other men.

You could mention that you will super glue his penis to his leg in the middle of the night if he doesn't quit it, anything that threatens the little man seems to get their attention


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I've tried the kneeing him thing. All it earned me was a ****y DH ("That's not fair!"). I know it's the ADHD that makes him like this. When he plays rough in front of my family (my parents in particular), he honestly doesn't understand the looks of :shock: that they give him. Even when my mom says something to him about it, he _still_ doesn't get it. :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## karliejaye

I confess that I am super excited for a little down time and relaxation. Heading here: http://www.timberlinelodge.com/# for the next few nights for DH's cousin's wedding. If you've seen the Kubrick film "The Shining" you may recognize the exterior of the lodge 
It's also quite special to my family, since my great grandfather helped work on the construction of it in the CCC/WRE era.


----------



## karliejaye

I also confess I'm on acronym overload, WPA was the agency who built cool stuff in the 30's, not WRE, one of my agency's programs. 
Before signing on with the gov't, I never knew I would become a walking encyclopedia of acronyms. It's getting out of control!


----------



## greentree

I confess that I did not spread the manure this morning, and now we have had about 2 inches of rain in the last hour!! Thankfully, the spreader is in the barn....it may be breeding flies, but at least it is dry( if it gets wet, it packs, and I get to shovel it out of there)....


----------



## jaydee

The Shining was such a creepy film, I confess to being freaked out by it and the book even more so!!!


DraftyAires - You cannot use ADHD as an excuse for behaving like that with you. Tell him straight that it has to stop and if it offends him then so be it.


----------



## Avna

Skyseternalangel said:


> I confess I got locked out of horse forum again
> 
> I confess I've deleted people off of my Facebook and I feel better
> 
> I confess I'm struggling with holding myself together
> 
> I confess owning only 2 pairs of pants is difficult.
> 
> I confess I hate nighttime because I am alone


You need a good dog and some more pants. And log on to HF more, we will support you.


----------



## Mulefeather

jaydee said:


> DraftyAires - You cannot use ADHD as an excuse for behaving like that with you. Tell him straight that it has to stop and if it offends him then so be it.


As an ADHD-diagnosed adult, who was married to a severely ADHD man, I will second that it is no excuse for being rough with you or your animals. 

I suggest that the next time he starts in, don't even engage. Just get up and leave the room. Go do something else. If he gets whiny, shrug and say "I don't like it when you are rough and I won't put up with it. If you can't be gentle, then we can't play around at all." Don't fight, don't engage, just go somewhere else and do something else. If that upsets him, ask him "Why is it so important for me to put up with treatment I do not like?" 

You might have to do it several times before he gets the hint. I am a very, very big advocate of enforcing boundaries with people who have any sort of mental disability or disorder. Excusing behavior because of a disorder does a child or an adult a VERY big disservice by not providing them with boundaries. In a marriage, it also makes you VERY resentful, and that breeds anger under the surface.


----------



## Avna

jaydee said:


> DraftyAires - You cannot use ADHD as an excuse for behaving like that with you. Tell him straight that it has to stop and if it offends him then so be it.


Yeah, would you let a horse treat you like that? Remember, ask, tell, compel. When someone outweighs you and out-muscles you, it is perfectly fair to fight dirty and use tools (brass knuckles?). 


As they say, if you are ever in a fair fight, examine your strategy.


----------



## 6gun Kid

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Any ideas?


I suggest the doorknob technique, grab a handful of testicles, twist, and pull! :rofl:


----------



## Golden Horse

Oops, I sem to have won that shirt that I accidentally bid on....I suppose I best pay for it..


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Avna said:


> You need a good dog and some more pants. And log on to HF more, we will support you.


I just lost my dog  We'd snuggle together every night


----------



## JCnGrace

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I confess that I'm at my wit's end with DH. I love him dearly, but he plays WAY too rough with me. Any time I bring it up or say that he's hurting me, he either calls me a wuss or says "Well, that's just how I am. I play rough." It took me forever to get him to stop playing rough with Abby (our younger dog) because he was scaring her. He still doesn't understand why Annabelle (our youngest cat) doesn't like him, but is perfectly content to let me love on her and hold her. He doesn't seem to think that playing rough with a female (of any species) is a big deal, so he refuses to be more gentle with me. I don't mind playing, but him laying his full body weight (215lbs of muscle) on top of me is a bit much. Any ideas?


Hubby always used to like to grab my knee and squeeze it which drove me up a wall. On numerous occasions I told him if he couldn't touch me gently then not to touch me at all. That never got through to him either. Now I'm a pretty mellow person but I have one button that you NEVER want to push and that button is smacking my face probably because that was my mom's favorite form of punishment when I was a kid. Anyway....one day he kept play smacking me and saying "woosh" (no idea) when he did it. Never made contact but it was really ****ing me off anyway and I asked him nicely the first time to stop, the second time I told him to stop, and the 3rd time I punched him in the gut and threw him into the wall. Didn't matter that he was bigger, heavier and more muscular than me, seeing red lends you strength. LOL The good thing about this was that it broke his habit of wanting to roughhouse. He said my physical action wasn't what scared the crap out of him it was the look of murder in my eye.:evil::icon_rolleyes:


----------



## Avna

Skyseternalangel said:


> I just lost my dog  We'd snuggle together every night


Get.Another.Dog.


----------



## Rain Shadow

I'm really scared right now guys. 

The doc's gave me some pain meds for when my ankle flares up and I took them for the first time tonight and I'm having a pretty bad reaction. I did eat before. 

I've thrown up three times. I'm sitting in bed shaking like a leaf. My hands won't stop trembling. I'm soaked with a cold sweat. My head feels heavy. And when I try to stand up the room spins.

I'm not sure if I should call someone to drive me to the ER or if it will pass.


----------



## Golden Horse

Go get checked out Rain, don't wait...better be safe than sorry

ETA, what are they Rain, you should have a list of side effects that mean you have to call for help


----------



## Rain Shadow

Its basically generic version of vicodin. These symptoms are apparently very common. 

I torn the ligament several times in my ankle over the years. My insurance sucks and doesn't cover surgery on it so we've been trying to nurse it along until I can get some better ones. My insurance won't even cover the MRI

I'm pretty sure I'm having a bad reaction because its pretty strong. I've got a good pain tolerance so I normally never finish a prescription of pain pills so I think my doctor gave me to high a dose or to strong of a pill. 

I'm waiting for my friend to come pick me up. I'm feeling better after I puked up the pill but still don't want to be alone. If I'm still puking when he gets here I'll go in.


----------



## JCnGrace

Rain Shadow said:


> I'm really scared right now guys.
> 
> The doc's gave me some pain meds for when my ankle flares up and I took them for the first time tonight and I'm having a pretty bad reaction. I did eat before.
> 
> I've thrown up three times. I'm sitting in bed shaking like a leaf. My hands won't stop trembling. I'm soaked with a cold sweat. My head feels heavy. And when I try to stand up the room spins.
> 
> I'm not sure if I should call someone to drive me to the ER or if it will pass.


Call someone ASAP! Check back in when you can to let us know you're OK.


----------



## Change

@Rain Shadow - I have that same reaction for Fiorinal, which is another Opioid - generally stronger than Vicodin (a synthetic codeine derivative). You're body is having an opposite than intended reaction - which means you feel like you've taken a stimulant rather than a sedative. I've since had similar, though not as intense, reactions to almost all opioids, to the point that I will refuse them when prescribed. Get to the doctors so they can monitor you and possibly provide counteractive medication - and ask for some other non-opioid for pain. My doctor now gives me Tramadol and Valium. 
@DraftyAiresMum - I really like @Mulefeather's suggestion. If he gets rough, either go limp (quit playing) or walk away. Make him realize he has to apologize and correct his behavior. I've found that the cold-shoulder can work wonders, especially when dealing with a behavior you've asked another to modify.

On a personal note - I finished up my first week (3 days) back at work and I'm just beginning to scratch the surface of how much recovery and clean-up are required. The team I've joined has been understaffed for over a year and a lot of stuff has been put off or left to slide into chaos! Not their fault - too much work and they lost their best computer-savvy people. I'm seeing a lot of things I can optimize, given time - but my boss has also levied some 'above-and-beyond' tasks on me which is also going to take time and effort to complete. I'll manage both, but I think I might ask that he authorize overtime. I'll be working 10-12 hour days for the rest of the year before things start to normalize! This weekend I'm going to take a little time to list out my major TO-DO items, then break them down into specific tasks so I can show him just how much is on my plate.

But! The weekend is here, the weather looks to be nicer than it's been in awhile, I have a doctor's release, and I have two horses that have been neglected for too long. Tango is going to get some basic training refresher work and Cally is going to get saddled and ridden!


----------



## natisha

Rain Shadow said:


> I'm really scared right now guys.
> 
> The doc's gave me some pain meds for when my ankle flares up and I took them for the first time tonight and I'm having a pretty bad reaction. I did eat before.
> 
> I've thrown up three times. I'm sitting in bed shaking like a leaf. My hands won't stop trembling. I'm soaked with a cold sweat. My head feels heavy. And when I try to stand up the room spins.
> 
> I'm not sure if I should call someone to drive me to the ER or if it will pass.


Sounds like vicodin. It will pass. Laying down flat will help. Then call the doc & have him switch to something else.


----------



## Golden Horse

@rainshadow please check in let us know you are OK


----------



## SwissMiss

I confess, hugging my mare in the pasture made my day :loveshower:


----------



## Rain Shadow

I'm okay guys! Actually just woke up from a nap. 

They are pretty sure I had a bad reaction to the vicodin and kept me for a few hours to monitor me. But even after it should have been out of my system I was still very nauseous and struggling to keep down fluids. 

So they now think in addition to having a bad reaction to the vicodin that I've caught a stomach bug going around. 

They gave me meds for my stomach and sent me home with orders to come back if it gets worse. 

I'm holding down ginger ale and plain toast so I think I'm okay now. Just feel like crap.


----------



## Change

I just got over what ever bug has been going around. Felt like crap for 4 days! The upside was I lost 5 lbs. I feel much better now, however, those 5 lbs figured out where I was hiding...


----------



## Golden Horse

Right, I am liking both Change and Rains posts because they both sound like they are getting better.

I confess today has not been a great day, farrier was meant to be at the barn at 9am, but he stopped on the way to catch up on a couple of clients.....WTF, you were booked for a full list at our place at 9am, why did you stop and do others and not get to our place until 1pm?? I think it will be his last visit somehow.

Also I heard today of the death of a long time online friend, she was fine at Easter, then started having headaches and vision loss. They investigated and she had a tumour in her brain. The went hard at it with Chemo and Radiation, and it was shrinking, she was doing well and was positive, then it all went downhill very quickly. It was a shock to hear the news today..


----------



## SwissMiss

@Golden Horse :hug:


----------



## Tazzie

I confess I'm utterly exhausted and just popping in to read a handful of threads, then bedtime.

I also confess I'm incredibly proud of my mare today. We showed at a small schooling show to practice First 3, and did First 2 just so we could do more than one. First 2 I was tense, but we still did well. Earned a 62% and change! Went in for First 3 and was absolutely rocking it out (least, way better than we have in the past.) Then the skies opened up and totally drenched us. I could barely hear Nick calling out the test. Last show we had to ride in the rain we bucked and bolted (though we've ridden in the rain, and she lives outside...) She thought about it, but I added leg and a half halt and she came back. Had a couple of bobbles after it started raining, but could have been WAY worse. Earned a 63% and change! Took 5th for First 3 and 6th for First 2! The class was a percentage based class, so basically my scores were compared to anyone else showing First level test 1 through test 3. So I'm pleased! Was a big show!

Now I confess I'm skipping reading journals tonight (which is where I normally go first....), shutting my laptop, and going to crash... Have a bridal shower tomorrow that I have to cut fruit up for.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I confess my partner had to go to hospital for oil burns! Luckily he is okay but that was one hell of a ride.


I also confess to being constantly sad without reason or rhyme. I havent gone back to my doctor for another script of anti depressants as she has gone on maternity leave.


----------



## JCnGrace

I hope he is ok Rainaisabelle! 

Didn't your doc provide a substitute during her leave?


----------



## JCnGrace

I confess that hubby and I must be blinder than bats. Where the roof leaked it caused a water stain and black mold in the spare bedroom so today was mold cleanup day. Ripped off a section of crown molding, sprayed with bleach solution, scraped it off and during all that neither of us noticed another patch of mold that had been hidden crown molding above the window. I just saw it a little bit ago so now we have to create another mess tomorrow.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Avna said:


> Get.Another.Dog.


I can't do that.. No no no. That is like saying have another kid after losing it so horrifically. 

No.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

JCnGrace said:


> I hope he is ok Rainaisabelle!
> 
> Didn't your doc provide a substitute during her leave?


No she didn't :/ my dose needs to be upped so it gets to a theraputic level


----------



## Golden Horse

Rainaisabelle said:


> No she didn't :/ my dose needs to be upped so it gets to a theraputic level


Rats that's no good...


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I confess that for as much of a jerk as my DH's older brother can be, sometimes he's alright. He just gave us his 40" flat-screen TV, surround sound system, and a whole bunch of other stuff from his house up here (he lives and works two hours south, but has a house up here as well) because he didn't need it or want it anymore. :shock:


----------



## JCnGrace

Good deal for you Drafty!


----------



## Avna

Skyseternalangel said:


> I can't do that.. No no no. That is like saying have another kid after losing it so horrifically.
> 
> No.


Get a cat then. Seriously. I know how it feels, I've had multiple animals my entire life and have had some body-blow tragedies. But you still need an animal. Especially if you are alone.


----------



## jaydee

I should have listened to DH when he was talking through his various ideas for the new fence and gate because he just asked me which one I like best


----------



## Golden Horse

jaydee said:


> I should have listened to DH when he was talking through his various ideas for the new fence and gate because he just asked me which one I like best



So now do you admit that you weren't listening, just nodding sometimes....or do you find a sneaky way around getting a recap...

SO annoying when you miss something that you actually should have been listening to :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Golden Horse

Carp, now the same thing has happened to me.......Husband was going back and for about popping to town for parts and grabbing lunch there, or having lunch first then going to town......it went on for a while, so I started reading something, now I don't know which one we are meant to be doing...........I think I will stick with not making anything, I confess a Dairy Queen $6 meal deal would go down a treat about now


----------



## jaydee

I told him that I thought his first idea was the best and now he's doing it that way I know I made a mistake because its not going to look right. Aghhhhh
Over 30+ years I've perfected my ability to look as if I'm listening intently but really watching the TV, reading something or 'off with the fairies' and now its coming back to bite me!!!


----------



## Change

I confess I can't wait until my tenants move out on the 10th! I'm already planning the hows and wheres for the barn that will replace the trailer, and trying to figure out the best way to gate the split driveway, and how close to the tree line can I get with the electric fence until I can afford the wood for real fencing and and and....


----------



## Golden Horse

Turned out he DID end up thinking lunch out was a good idea, so $7 meal deal it was, complete with full sugar Pepsi, WOW that stuff is sweet, I cured myself (mainly) of my pop habit, so usually drink water, maybe with a few drops of flavoring in it, but if I want a fizzy drink I have a real one! So now full of salt, fat carbs and sugar....I need a sleep


----------



## PoptartShop

Rain, glad you are OK. That was a scare!  At least now you know what you're allergic to. I'm allergic to Penicillan. I get very faint, I blacked out once & I get a bad fever. Makes me so weak. Then I got red bumps all over my body. I took it once when I had strep throat...never again. Whew. 

Aww, all these DH stories are kinda cute! Lol, men can be hard to deal with at times. Although, I confess...I've been single 6.5 years now. I'm almost 25, but I know Mr. Right is out there somewhere, stuck in a tree maybe....for some reason, all the jerks flock to me. It sucks. Lol.


----------



## greentree

I confess, I am a UP Set at my DH right now....so I had couple of glasses of wine. Must be the weather, lol!


----------



## Rain Shadow

I really hate people. 

Someone I thought was my friend just fatshamed me on public Facebook. 

She posted an article that shows in the UK people over the 20% rule are being told to dismount at shows and not being allowed to ride. I pointed out that the rule honestly doesn't make sense. Most male riders are over the 20% rule.

She threw in my face that I'm just about at the limit on Kenzie. I weigh 165lb and Kenzie is about 950lbs. So with full tack I'm pushing 190lbs. 

My weight has been a struggle since I was a kid. I really have a hard time with it especially since I tore my ligament. She knows how hard of a time I've had. She use to be the same but managed to find a way that worked well for her and lost it and now really looks down on people who haven't managed it yet. 

I know Kenzie carries me fine. That she has never been back sore or struggled. She loves going out riding. 

But my weight is a major sore spot and I thought as my friend she'd be understanding of this. Especially as someone that's seen me ride her and knows how happily she moves out. I know Kenzie is happy and not being harmed it just hurts still tho.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Oh that is just so rude! I hope you threw something in her face... Anything..


----------



## Golden Horse

Rainaisabelle said:


> Oh that is just so rude! I hope you threw something in her face... Anything..


A large anchor seems fitting....people need to keep their noses out and let you get on with it.

The article was about adults being told to get off the ponies they were warming up for kids........if they are light boned kids ponies I can see why. If they were Mountain and Moreland types, then they could probably comfortably carry more than 20%. The link I saw made me angry, this was NOT about people being to fat, but to big, fat or thin has nothing to do with it, you can be a proper weight tall adult and be to big for a pony.

Everyone should be concerned with the horses and ponies welfare, but that **** 20% rule is NOT a rule......I bet some of those asked to dismount were better riders than the smaller people allowed to stay on. 

So yes, fat rider talking, who has the support of vet, chiro and trainer, all of who have Fergies well being at heart, as well as my feelings. For instance after Fergies accident when she looked a little stiff, coach outright said, "You can't ride her now, a lighter rider then we could see how she goes, but not you, not right now" Didn't make me feel bad, actually made me feel better that she will advocate for Fergie


----------



## Rain Shadow

I would get off Kenzie in a second if I thought I was to big for her. But she carries me happier and better then my 110lb friend who rides her sometimes. My vet says we are a great match. 

I hate that rule because I know my Arabs could carry a heavier rider a lot better then a lot of bigger TBs. They have that short back and strong legs. Those TBs have toothpick legs and long backs. Yet using the 20% rule the TBs could cary more weight. 

Also how many men honestly could ride? My grandfather is a big guy 6'4, 240lbs and he's not overweight. Kenzie carries him with ease and happily. But he'd have to be on a draft horse to be within the 20% rule with a leather western saddle. 

As you can tell Kenzie is just buckling under his weight.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I confess that I got my 71to, VERY Mormon mother to say "booby" today and I just about fell off my chair I was laughing so hard.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I confess I am editing my Annotated bibliography as per my lecturers specifications and I am ready to throw in the towel!!!


----------



## JCnGrace

Rain Shadow said:


> I really hate people.
> 
> Someone I thought was my friend just fatshamed me on public Facebook.
> 
> She posted an article that shows in the UK people over the 20% rule are being told to dismount at shows and not being allowed to ride. I pointed out that the rule honestly doesn't make sense. Most male riders are over the 20% rule.
> 
> She threw in my face that I'm just about at the limit on Kenzie. I weigh 165lb and Kenzie is about 950lbs. So with full tack I'm pushing 190lbs.
> 
> My weight has been a struggle since I was a kid. I really have a hard time with it especially since I tore my ligament. She knows how hard of a time I've had. She use to be the same but managed to find a way that worked well for her and lost it and now really looks down on people who haven't managed it yet.
> 
> I know Kenzie carries me fine. That she has never been back sore or struggled. She loves going out riding.
> 
> But my weight is a major sore spot and I thought as my friend she'd be understanding of this. Especially as someone that's seen me ride her and knows how happily she moves out. I know Kenzie is happy and not being harmed it just hurts still tho.


She sounds like some of those ex-smokers I've run across.

Sit her down and have a talk with her. If she can't respect you for who you are then she's no friend and it's time to cut her out of your life. I know that sounds harsh but real friends are not supposed to make you feel bad about yourself. They might give you a good kick in the seat of your pants if you need it but they are right there to give you a hand up too.


----------



## JCnGrace

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I confess that I got my 71to, VERY Mormon mother to say "booby" today and I just about fell off my chair I was laughing so hard.


Mine said '"blow job" one time and I had to pick my jaw up off the floor. Those little old ladies obviously know more than we give them credit for.:rofl:


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

jaydee said:


> I told him that I thought his first idea was the best and now he's doing it that way I know I made a mistake because its not going to look right. Aghhhhh
> Over 30+ years I've perfected my ability to look as if I'm listening intently but really watching the TV, reading something or 'off with the fairies' and now its coming back to bite me!!!


:rofl: sorry but lol lol lol
what sometimes works is, 'let me look at them again, maybe 1 but 3 looks ok, lets see'


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

@ Rain Shadow. Skip the 'talk'. She knows. And if you remain 'friends' just keep in the back of your mind she is not a "Friend". Full trust has been breached.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

I confess to a moment of stupidity (ok, this specific moment!). Was cooking a simple dinner for DH last night. He comes through and says hes not hungry and feels nauseous. I was already miffed at him for an earlier incident but I just sulked a bit and was going to eat and go to bed. It is freezing here at night and the gas had run out on the heater. 

So I walked into lounge and tripped over the lamp cord  and landed like a beached whale! Twisted a bit on way down so that I didn't knock over the laptop (it was close!). I knew I had hurt my back but at the time it was the bent-back fingers that had me whimpering. DH started of beeching about the light then realized I was actually hurt and dragged out the sympathy. When i managed to get up I was shakey and cold, well it was very cold anyways but it was like shock. So I took 2 paracetamol turned off dinner and went to bed. Left DH to fend for himself. Something tells me I should feel bad about that, but I don't.


----------



## PoptartShop

Rain Shadow said:


> I really hate people.
> 
> Someone I thought was my friend just fatshamed me on public Facebook.
> 
> She posted an article that shows in the UK people over the 20% rule are being told to dismount at shows and not being allowed to ride. I pointed out that the rule honestly doesn't make sense. Most male riders are over the 20% rule.
> 
> She threw in my face that I'm just about at the limit on Kenzie. I weigh 165lb and Kenzie is about 950lbs. So with full tack I'm pushing 190lbs.
> 
> My weight has been a struggle since I was a kid. I really have a hard time with it especially since I tore my ligament. She knows how hard of a time I've had. She use to be the same but managed to find a way that worked well for her and lost it and now really looks down on people who haven't managed it yet.
> 
> I know Kenzie carries me fine. That she has never been back sore or struggled. She loves going out riding.
> 
> But my weight is a major sore spot and I thought as my friend she'd be understanding of this. Especially as someone that's seen me ride her and knows how happily she moves out. I know Kenzie is happy and not being harmed it just hurts still tho.


Wow. That's so messed up. Glad you stood up for yourself- don't let her get to you. She's probably extra insecure, which is why she feels the need to try to make other people feel down.  Especially posting on FB, like she needs an audience or something to make her feel cool? That's just ridiculous. I would delete her! You don't need that negativity. You are just fine! True friends wouldn't slander you!


----------



## jaydee

If you read the H&H blurb it was more about trying to stop large adults riding children's show ponies and little native ponies in the warm up area to wear them out before they go in the ring with the little children on board - something that's been a problem 'forever' because some of those ponies are still more like miniature anglo arabs with a dash of welsh blood in them and totally unsuitable for kids. They're using that 20% rule to try to put a stop to it.


----------



## karliejaye

I confess I made a rookie mistake at the wedding. Mixing different beverages through the night instead of sticking to one, and yesterday was the worst hangover of my life. It didn't help one of the guests had some sort of mental break during the night and began screaming and threatening her sisters to the point the police had to come, so I got about 30 minutes of sleep.
But, it was the most fun I have ever had at a wedding, I'm pretty sure all weddings need to include a piñata and a big brass band.


----------



## JCnGrace

ShirtHotTeez said:


> I confess to a moment of stupidity (ok, this specific moment!). Was cooking a simple dinner for DH last night. He comes through and says hes not hungry and feels nauseous. I was already miffed at him for an earlier incident but I just sulked a bit and was going to eat and go to bed. It is freezing here at night and the gas had run out on the heater.
> 
> So I walked into lounge and tripped over the lamp cord  and landed like a beached whale! Twisted a bit on way down so that I didn't knock over the laptop (it was close!). I knew I had hurt my back but at the time it was the bent-back fingers that had me whimpering. DH started of beeching about the light then realized I was actually hurt and dragged out the sympathy. When i managed to get up I was shakey and cold, well it was very cold anyways but it was like shock. So I took 2 paracetamol turned off dinner and went to bed. Left DH to fend for himself. Something tells me I should feel bad about that, but I don't.


YIKES! or should I say CRIKEY!? I bet you'll be sore for a while so take care of yourself.


----------



## PoptartShop

ShirtHotTeez said:


> I confess to a moment of stupidity (ok, this specific moment!). Was cooking a simple dinner for DH last night. He comes through and says hes not hungry and feels nauseous. I was already miffed at him for an earlier incident but I just sulked a bit and was going to eat and go to bed. It is freezing here at night and the gas had run out on the heater.
> 
> So I walked into lounge and tripped over the lamp cord  and landed like a beached whale! Twisted a bit on way down so that I didn't knock over the laptop (it was close!). I knew I had hurt my back but at the time it was the bent-back fingers that had me whimpering. DH started of beeching about the light then realized I was actually hurt and dragged out the sympathy. When i managed to get up I was shakey and cold, well it was very cold anyways but it was like shock. So I took 2 paracetamol turned off dinner and went to bed. Left DH to fend for himself. Something tells me I should feel bad about that, but I don't.


Ow, that had to have hurt! I hope you feel better soon. Just wasn't a good day for you huh. :sad:


----------



## karliejaye

Ugh, DH just texted me, it wasn't a horrible hangover, he just got into the white cheddar popcorn we were snacking on, there's pockets of mold in it! I had food poisoning. Bleh! Luckily I have a stomach of steel and am already over it. But it makes a lot more sense, it was different than any other hangover I've had, no headache or body ache, just hot flashes, cold snaps and feeling sick to my stomach. No more of that brand!


----------



## Golden Horse

I confess you don't want to start the day with finding this









Seems my 24 year old hussy, who has been is season for over 10 days, got a kick from the ever so laid back Mr Gibbs, had to have been him, then donkey could not get that high! Bute and cold hosing, hope it goes down, she says they can open it, but it will only refill......checking it out again tomorrow


----------



## PoptartShop

^OH my!  That sucks.  Poor thing. Ugh, what they get themselves into!

I confess...I've been at work all day & I've been on the HF most of the time. Hehehe. Shhh!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I confess that I fell asleep on the toilet this morning.  

I also confess that I am VERY glad today is my Friday and I have the next two days off. Came the closest I've come to just walking out this morning when my owner called me. I don't get paid enough for this ****.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I confess that I fell asleep on the toilet this morning.
> 
> I also confess that I am VERY glad today is my Friday and I have the next two days off. Came the closest I've come to just walking out this morning when my owner called me. I don't get paid enough for this ****.


get that cv out there drafty. and if you thinking of moving get hubby sending his out too :hug:


----------



## PoptartShop

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I confess that I fell asleep on the toilet this morning.
> 
> I also confess that I am VERY glad today is my Friday and I have the next two days off. Came the closest I've come to just walking out this morning when my owner called me. I don't get paid enough for this ****.


Omg...I totally feel you! I felt like sucha zombie when I woke up this morning, I probably would've fallen asleep myself. LOL, it happens.
That's good today's your Friday.  Enjoy yourself! I've been there many times...some days I feel like just walking out, then I'm like wait...my bills won't pay themselves. :icon_rolleyes: It's a struggle. Hang in there girl!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I also confess that I may or may not have been house shopping in the town I applied for the GM position in.  Found some really nice ones for really not-bad prices...


----------



## Golden Horse

Everyone start jingling for @DraftyAiresMum.......if you have applied for a new job, good for you


----------



## Mulefeather

I confess I've been in full "beat myself up" mode all day. Turned out a project I'd been scheduling for (people have to have coaching calls because of not doing a process right) is going to be audited, and I got freaked out on by my boss and the person whose project it is because I had left a number of things un-filled-in on the spreadsheet. I had no idea this was "THE" record, I just thought it was something for me to keep track of the calls on. Luckily it was just a matter of finding the relevant info and filling in the respective boxes. Took me a few hours but now the spreadsheets look much more polished, and I certainly won't make that mistake again. 

The problem is that I feel like since I have been on my one ADHD medicine, I have been making a TON of those mistakes lately - mostly when it comes to communicating with my boss. She has this terrible habit of making something sound like "not a big deal", but then I treat it as such and OH MY GOD. I guess I'm just going to have to start treating everything that comes across my plate as "Do this, in this exact fashion, or else". 

I feel like a failure lately. At least I have my trip to VA, and with any luck I will be having a lesson the day I come back on the 15th (off work that day). I need horse hugs.


----------



## JCnGrace

Mulefeather said:


> I confess I've been in full "beat myself up" mode all day. Turned out a project I'd been scheduling for (people have to have coaching calls because of not doing a process right) is going to be audited, and I got freaked out on by my boss and the person whose project it is because I had left a number of things un-filled-in on the spreadsheet. I had no idea this was "THE" record, I just thought it was something for me to keep track of the calls on. Luckily it was just a matter of finding the relevant info and filling in the respective boxes. Took me a few hours but now the spreadsheets look much more polished, and I certainly won't make that mistake again.
> 
> The problem is that I feel like since I have been on my one ADHD medicine, I have been making a TON of those mistakes lately - mostly when it comes to communicating with my boss. She has this terrible habit of making something sound like "not a big deal", but then I treat it as such and OH MY GOD. I guess I'm just going to have to start treating everything that comes across my plate as "Do this, in this exact fashion, or else".
> 
> I feel like a failure lately. At least I have my trip to VA, and with any luck I will be having a lesson the day I come back on the 15th (off work that day). I need horse hugs.


Well if you want to head west before turning back west come on over. My horses will stand around and let you love on them just as long as you want.


----------



## JCnGrace

I confess that I may have jumped the gun a little in proclaiming that we were getting a new metal roof. Still getting a new roof but we may end up sticking with shingles. Drats!


----------



## Golden Horse

JCnGrace said:


> I confess that I may have jumped the gun a little in proclaiming that we were getting a new metal roof. Still getting a new roof but we may end up sticking with shingles. Drats!


New roof is good, whatever it is


----------



## JCnGrace

I know but I've always dreamed of having a log or cedar sided house but due to the maintenance on them I could never convince hubby. Well now they have fake logs that require no maintenance and if in the future we needed to replace the vinyl siding I'd already have the metal roof to go with my log house. LOL


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I confess tomorrow are my med calcs ! Again...


----------



## PoptartShop

Mulefeather said:


> I confess I've been in full "beat myself up" mode all day. Turned out a project I'd been scheduling for (people have to have coaching calls because of not doing a process right) is going to be audited, and I got freaked out on by my boss and the person whose project it is because I had left a number of things un-filled-in on the spreadsheet. I had no idea this was "THE" record, I just thought it was something for me to keep track of the calls on. Luckily it was just a matter of finding the relevant info and filling in the respective boxes. Took me a few hours but now the spreadsheets look much more polished, and I certainly won't make that mistake again.
> 
> The problem is that I feel like since I have been on my one ADHD medicine, I have been making a TON of those mistakes lately - mostly when it comes to communicating with my boss. She has this terrible habit of making something sound like "not a big deal", but then I treat it as such and OH MY GOD. I guess I'm just going to have to start treating everything that comes across my plate as "Do this, in this exact fashion, or else".
> 
> I feel like a failure lately. At least I have my trip to VA, and with any luck I will be having a lesson the day I come back on the 15th (off work that day). I need horse hugs.


Awww, we all have those days. You aren't a failure! Mistakes happen. Especially when you are put under pressure- it happens to me at times too. I get so flustered sometimes and beat myself up too. I hope you enjoy your trip to VA! And horse hugs always make everything better!! Here's a virtual one :faceshot::faceshot::faceshot:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I confess that "horse people" in my area make me want to beat my head against a freaking WALL!!  There's a 2yo mustang mare on my local Craigslist for $600. They described her as "a rich sorrel color with black and red mane and tail." 










Nope! Looks BAY to me! GAH!


----------



## Tazzie

Have to confess, I was talked into buying this trotting picture from our show. Heavy downpour (no, that isn't fog behind us...) and my fabulous husband staying strong to read through the end of the test <3 he's the best!

Also confess I had to buy the warm up picture too. I thought it was awesome  Bought a couple of others, but they are in my journal. Just liked these two a lot!


----------



## Mulefeather

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I confess that "horse people" in my area make me want to beat my head against a freaking WALL!!  There's a 2yo mustang mare on my local Craigslist for $600. They described her as "a rich sorrel color with black and red mane and tail."
> 
> 
> 
> Nope! Looks BAY to me! GAH!


Did they let the horse take her own picture with a selfie stick?? They are trying to SELL her, aren't they? 

And thank you for the kind words and thoughts, all. It's been a tough week so far, and I'm going to just have to really work hard on crossing my T's and dotting my I's. I talked to a coworker about it and she agrees, Boss Lady is not happy right now. Hopefully buckling down and making a bigger effort will help get me out of hot water eventually.


----------



## greentree

I confess I may be a little tired from riding 3 horses, cleaning 3 manure spreader loads out of the barn, and now, if it will quit raining, going for our Tuesday bike ride....


----------



## tinyliny

I confess that reading about Greentree's acivities I am feeling like a total slug here.


----------



## Avna

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I confess that "horse people" in my area make me want to beat my head against a freaking WALL!!  There's a 2yo mustang mare on my local Craigslist for $600. They described her as "a rich sorrel color with black and red mane and tail."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope! Looks BAY to me! GAH!


My guess is that they are not, in fact, horse people.


----------



## JCnGrace

greentree said:


> I confess I may be a little tired from riding 3 horses, cleaning 3 manure spreader loads out of the barn, and now, if it will quit raining, going for our Tuesday bike ride....


You have my admiration for sure! The last thing I want to do after cleaning the barn is ride a bike, unless it's motorized...I could do that.:mrgreen:


----------



## anndankev

Mulefeather said:


> Did they let the horse take her own picture with a selfie stick?? They are trying to SELL her, aren't they? ...





Avna said:


> My guess is that they are not, in fact, horse people.


:rofl:


----------



## Change

@Rain Shadow - 165lbs is not heavy! My QH is about 950, and I average 150. I'm 5'6" and my weight is distributed, but still. My saddle is 35 lbs. I often include saddle bags with stuff, and sometimes even a cantle bag. So, all told, there are days I go for 4 hour rides with well over 200 lbs of stuff on my horse. And she'll go forever! Just tell your "friend" to eat worms because your real friends are right here! *{{HUGS}}*

I confess I actually got off work at a normal time and was home by 5. It was even cool enough that I worked both horses in the round pen for a bit then hand grazed them out in the grassy swale. We all had a good time! If the weather holds and the rains don't ruin the weekend or make everything too muddy, I might even get a ride in! I am just dying to get back in the saddle! Fat ***** that I am! LOL!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I confess I am likely getting a fish or two. Black Moore's.


----------



## JCnGrace

Change said:


> @*Rain Shadow* - 165lbs is not heavy! My QH is about 950, and I average 150. I'm 5'6" and my weight is distributed, but still. My saddle is 35 lbs. I often include saddle bags with stuff, and sometimes even a cantle bag. So, all told, there are days I go for 4 hour rides with well over 200 lbs of stuff on my horse. And she'll go forever! Just tell your "friend" to eat worms because your real friends are right here! *{{HUGS}}*
> 
> I confess I actually got off work at a normal time and was home by 5. It was even cool enough that I worked both horses in the round pen for a bit then hand grazed them out in the grassy swale. We all had a good time! If the weather holds and the rains don't ruin the weekend or make everything too muddy, I might even get a ride in! I am just dying to get back in the saddle! *Fat ***** that I am!* LOL!


Sure ya are:icon_rolleyes:


----------



## PoptartShop

I confess that the more I'm around people, the more I love horses/animals...PEOPLE SUCK!


----------



## greentree

I confess that NH may be driving me crazy! And that is NOT New Hampshire....

Why do we blame the horse for spooking??? Horses spook all the time on their own, then move on....the spooking is OUR problem, not theirs....


----------



## Golden Horse

greentree said:


> I confess that NH may be driving me crazy! And that is NOT New Hampshire....
> 
> Why do we blame the horse for spooking??? Horses spook all the time on their own, then move on....the spooking is OUR problem, not theirs....


WOW, I'm going to have to go process that one, you are so right.....


----------



## PoptartShop

Wow, just saw what @*DraftyAiresMum* posted...what kind of picture is that?! Craigslist has all the crazies I swear...LOL definitely looks like a bay to me too.

I try not to blame the horse for spooking ever- I always try to get them through it. The horse I'm leasing has anxiety issues and he spooks at times. Just have to be very confident & reassure them everything is okay.
It's silly sometimes though...the horse could be scared of a chair, but not a squirrel or a bunny. LOL


----------



## Golden Horse

See with the horses spooking thing, I spook, very much like a horse, if I'm walking across the lawn and see a snake I will do a great head up, snort, sidestep, or even a spin and run! It is totally natural, so all I want to do is minimize the reaction, Fergie is still 'reactive' but I no longer call her spooky, because we get a dead stop, or a couple of steps of reaction to something, but then sense kicks in.

Of course if I see something that maybe spook worthy I set her up for hopefull succees by riding her through it, but somethings just happen


----------



## PoptartShop

Same here *Golden!*
I jump at the site of a freaking SPIDER for crying out loud. LOL! Very true, you just have to ride it out and keep them as reassured as possible.


----------



## Mulefeather

greentree said:


> I confess that NH may be driving me crazy! And that is NOT New Hampshire....
> 
> Why do we blame the horse for spooking??? Horses spook all the time on their own, then move on....the spooking is OUR problem, not theirs....


NH to me is just one more way some people over-think things with their horses. A useful tool, but there are a lot of useful tools we can use, too. And of course, a tool is only as good as the hand that wields it - I think some folks would be better off trying to use an approach that works, keeps them and their horse safe, and allows them to move forward than trying to make it into an ideology...and then beating themselves up when they aren't able to fully live the ideology. 

Today is my Friday, and I confess I'm finally getting excited. The past two days have been total hell, but at least now I am mostly caught up and fixed a big mistake without too much fanfare. 

I also confess I'm a procrastinator - I'm still working on my presentation on horses that I am giving..gulp...Friday. But hey, I have gift bags and goodies, so I got that going for me, which is nice.


----------



## JCnGrace

:wave: to a fellow procrastinator! LOL The older I get, the worse I get about it.


----------



## karliejaye

I confess I am nervous for this afternoon. I got an appointment with the vet to see my cat, Moose. He's had sores around his mouth coming and going for close to a month now and I know the vet will say, "you should have brought him in sooner." I should have. But he wasn't in pain, they weren't bad, and I thought I'd wait it out. I hate getting shamed by doctors and vets.


----------



## JCnGrace

I hope Moose is ok.


----------



## PoptartShop

@karliejaye, I hope everything goes smoothly at the vet for Moose. I'm sure you did want to wait it out and not jump the gun, because vet bills are definitely insane. Fingers crossed he is okay and the bill won't put a huge dent in the wallet! 
@Mulefeather...HAPPY FRIDAY TO YOU! Or should I say, Fri-YAY? LOL. I hope your presentation goes well on Friday (the actual Friday, hehe!). Let us know! & procrastination...it can actually make us work harder...under pressure!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I confess that I was sitting on the couch this morning at 9am, watching Twilight and eating Blue Bunny chocolate ice cream. Don't judge me. 

I also confess that I'm getting really tired of not having a vehicle and always being broke. This morning, DH was panicking because the truck was on E and all we have left from both our paychecks was $7 to last us until Friday when he gets paid again. No idea how he's going to get money to put more fuel in to get back home today, as with the way he drives, $7 worth of diesel (2.5 gallons) will probably barely last him to get to work.


----------



## PoptartShop

Not judging you at all- that actually sounds fantastic...something I'd much rather be doing, than being at work right now. Been one hell of a day. My boss is just so anal sometimes, & today's one of those days. Ugh. Is it 4:30 yet? I need to be at the barn already!

I hear you though, it really sucks being broke. I feel like most of the time, I pay my bills..and then bam, I'm really left with barely anything to spend. I hope you pull through until Friday, it's almost here!!!! Hang on! <3


----------



## jaydee

My DH reckons that I'd take a 5 mile detour to avoid a frog or toad on the yard and getting after me for doing it wouldn't help at all - I confess that he's not far out on that so beating a horse up because it spooks has never seemed logical to me


----------



## Change

I miss my 9 a.m. indulgence days, and I've only been back at work for six actual working days! LOL! I told my boss after a marathon meeting yesterday that I was going to see about getting the surgery on my lower back - just for another couple months off. He did NOT see the humor in that - and he's a fun guy to work for! LOL.

And the Engineering lead says I'm not even allowed to take vacation days anymore! I guess it's nice to feel needed... until I start trying to fix the things that they broke. ;-)

And I confess - I'm window shopping horse stuff that I neither need nor can afford (although I could say I need the contoured pad for Cally). But that saddle .... MAJOR DROOL!!! Please pass the napkins!


----------



## Change

Oh - re the spooking thing. I just let 'em spook and ride on. No big deal. I've learned over the years if I make a deal of it, they just continue to spook at ghosts. Now, horse-eating-killer-chickens are a slightly different story. ;-) Although I continue to attempt to ride past them and Cally continues to freak, spin, bolt - and then we ride on. I don't know if she'll ever be convinced that they won't find her tasty!


----------



## Golden Horse

It's chicken placing week this week, so I get to play with these guys






They are so cute at this stage


----------



## JCnGrace

If they'd just stay like that Golden Horse, but they have to go and grow up. At least they taste good after they do. LOL


----------



## JCnGrace

DraftyAiresMum said:


> *I confess that I was sitting on the couch this morning at 9am, watching Twilight and eating Blue Bunny chocolate ice cream. Don't judge me. *
> 
> I also confess that I'm getting really tired of not having a vehicle and always being broke. This morning, DH was panicking because the truck was on E and all we have left from both our paychecks was $7 to last us until Friday when he gets paid again. No idea how he's going to get money to put more fuel in to get back home today, as with the way he drives, $7 worth of diesel (2.5 gallons) will probably barely last him to get to work.


EDWARD AND CHOCOLATE?mg: I'd need a lot of cigarettes afterwards if I indulged in both at the same time.:rofl:


----------



## Golden Horse

JCnGrace said:


> EDWARD AND CHOCOLATE?mg: I'd need a lot of cigarettes afterwards if I indulged in both at the same time.:rofl:


:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Save​


----------



## natisha

I confess I spent too much time trying to figure out who NH was. Duh, me


----------



## JCnGrace

Don't feel too bad Natisha I had to read several replies before I knew what she meant for sure.


----------



## Rain Shadow

I'm trying to kick my soda and Gatorade habit and switch to water only and I'm having such a hard time!

Three days in, allowing myself a cup of coffee in the morning, I'm so bored with water. I'm having to force myself to drink it. 

I've been sticking a green tea bag in it for some flavor but I'm really craving the sweetness. Bleh


----------



## JCnGrace

What about getting some of those water flavor things? They come in sugar free. Lemonade is the best. I drink mainly black coffee and then iced tea with Equal in it. Hey, both are made with water so it counts doesn't it?

I pretty much kicked the soda habit out of necessity because it started giving me the hiccups every time I drank it....bad ones that I couldn't get rid of for hours. It has quit giving me the hiccups but I still rarely have a coke. Sometimes when we go out to dinner and always when I have popcorn which isn't often.


----------



## Golden Horse

I second the water flavor things, love them, helped me crack the soda habit.

Tonight I need to kick the food habit I'M HUNGRY


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

I was starving. Just had breakfast/lunch/dinner. It is 7.45pm!!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I confess.. 
Roy has lost somewhere weight and I think it's because of lack of grass I am trying to keep a round bale coming but it can be hard !


----------



## SwissMiss

Rain Shadow said:


> I'm trying to kick my soda and Gatorade habit and switch to water only and I'm having such a hard time!
> 
> Three days in, allowing myself a cup of coffee in the morning, I'm so bored with water. I'm having to force myself to drink it.
> 
> I've been sticking a green tea bag in it for some flavor but I'm really craving the sweetness. Bleh


If you don't like the water flavor thingies, try adding some fruit...
Or switch to herbal teas (that's what worked for me):mint, lemonbalm, lemongrass, orangeblossom or rooibush. The last is even sweet by nature... I just sweetened them initially and then gradually reduced the sugar.


----------



## PoptartShop

I confess...if I drink REGULAR (not decaf) coffee...it makes me so on edge, & like, anxious. People make fun of me, but I swear decaf does give me some energy LOL.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I confess that I marathoned the entire Twilight series yesterday and laughed at how poorly-acted they are. Then, I made DH watch Breaking Dawn: Part 2 with me when he got home. It has our wedding song at the very end of it (A Thousand Years). Very impressed that he actually remembered that it was our wedding song.


----------



## greentree

I confess that I am really trying here....but I am so tired of typing stuff that doesn't post....then re typing it, only to get an error message, or a double post warning....then I click on this thread, but wind up on the photo contest, because it jumped, then it will time out before going to this thread....i switched to classic, and it was better for a few days, but not anymore.

OK, back to my original confession......I confess I caved to an email, and bought Sissy a new breast collar...hers disappeared!


----------



## PoptartShop

greentree said:


> I confess that I am really trying here....but I am so tired of typing stuff that doesn't post....then re typing it, only to get an error message, or a double post warning....then I click on this thread, but wind up on the photo contest, because it jumped, then it will time out before going to this thread....i switched to classic, and it was better for a few days, but not anymore.
> 
> OK, back to my original confession......I confess I caved to an email, and bought Sissy a new breast collar...hers disappeared!


Have you tried going to the bottom left corner, and in the drop-down box, switching it to Classic? It may solve the problems, it helped me!


----------



## karliejaye

I confess, I was worried about nothing! The vet was super non-judgemental and Moose did fantastic at the vet. He cried and cried the whole car ride there, and was scared, but he never hissed, bit or even put a claw out. I love this cat. He got a big dose of steroids and I have to give him liquid antibiotics twice a day for ten days, but the vet doesn't think it's a bad case at all and agrees with my own diagnosis of rodent ulcers.


----------



## ChitChatChet

Rain Shadow said:


> I'm trying to kick my soda and Gatorade habit and switch to water only and I'm having such a hard time!
> 
> Three days in, allowing myself a cup of coffee in the morning, I'm so bored with water. I'm having to force myself to drink it.
> 
> I've been sticking a green tea bag in it for some flavor but I'm really craving the sweetness. Bleh


I dont drink water but have found I can drink water when it is carbonated so we got a Soda Stream.

Every so often for a treat I make an Italian Soda. We have a restaurant supply store that has a huge assortment of flavored syrups. 

Torani's is made with sugar so I feel ok about using it. I stay as far away from HFCS as possible


----------



## natisha

karliejaye said:


> I confess, I was worried about nothing! The vet was super non-judgemental and Moose did fantastic at the vet. He cried and cried the whole car ride there, and was scared, but he never hissed, bit or even put a claw out. I love this cat. He got a big dose of steroids and I have to give him liquid antibiotics twice a day for ten days, but the vet doesn't think it's a bad case at all and agrees with my own diagnosis of rodent ulcers.


What are rodent ulcers?
Speaking of rodents I have to give antibiotics to a rat I'm rat sitting.


----------



## JCnGrace

I'm afraid I'd have to turn down the job of rat sitting.


----------



## karliejaye

Rodent ulcers are a type of ulcer some cats get around their lips. Not actually caused by rodents. The cause can be variable and usually ends up being labeled idiopathic (unknown cause) but is often liked to an allergy.
Moose's look about like this, though they can get much worse.


----------



## anndankev

ChitChatChet said:


> ... we got a Soda Stream.
> 
> Every so often for a treat I make an Italian Soda. We have a restaurant supply store that has a huge assortment of flavored syrups.
> 
> Torani's is made with sugar so I feel ok about using it. I stay as far away from HFCS as possible




I confess I don't what either a Soda Stream or HFCS is/are.

But the Soda's sound good. LOL


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

HFCS is high fructose corn syrup.

A Soda Stream is this: https://www.sodastreamusa.com/


----------



## natisha

JCnGrace said:


> I'm afraid I'd have to turn down the job of rat sitting.


Oh, he's cute & nice as can be. Big, fat, black rat. I feel bad that I don't have a lot of time to play with him. He has a respiratory infection so he mostly sleeps-except at night but that's a rat thing.
He's darling!


----------



## PoptartShop

karliejaye said:


> I confess, I was worried about nothing! The vet was super non-judgemental and Moose did fantastic at the vet. He cried and cried the whole car ride there, and was scared, but he never hissed, bit or even put a claw out. I love this cat. He got a big dose of steroids and I have to give him liquid antibiotics twice a day for ten days, but the vet doesn't think it's a bad case at all and agrees with my own diagnosis of rodent ulcers.


Oh thank goodness! Whew. Glad Moose will be okay! I know, we always think something's worse than it is.


----------



## jaydee

This stray moved in here a few weeks ago, we can just about get within 10 feet of him/her now. It comes for food every night (I took pity on it of course) and the past few days has even been lying on the front porch taunting the house dogs. I've gone through all of the local lost cats sites and no one seems to be missing the poor thing


----------



## greentree

I confess, in all my ytears, i have never seen this connection between a child who has never touched a horse before...
This is Cooper, with my stallion Spirit of Kings,


----------



## greentree

Jaydee, what a beautiful cat! Hope you can tame it!


----------



## 6gun Kid

I confess I haven't been on the forum in a couple of weeks, been super swamped at work. Plus I am just generally having a hard time giving a care in the world* about much of anything right now.

*Mod note: In keeping with the thread's conversation lately, I would have changed this to 'a rats ___' except then I would have had to mod edit it for language again. LOL


----------



## sarahfromsc

ARRRRGGGGHHHHH!

I just hauled stuff to TN and came back. When did it become ok to NOT YIELD to those already on the interstate? Why do people enter the highway, after not yielding, at 45 mph?

Why do people SIT in the passing lane? I can't move over with a trailer hooked up to let the non upyielders on the entrance ramp-because someone is sitting in the passin lane.

I can't move over from the right lane to the left lane for a disabled vehicle, or cop, because an moron is sitting in the passin lane! It is law in many states to move over for a disabled vehicle....yet I have to break the law because of a moron!

And I try to be nice and not move over to the left lane when I come across someone moving at a snails pace when I see a line of cars moving fast in the left lane.

Not any more because it is usually someone going 71 in a 70 zone. I cut those people off now. No more nice gentle woman. I don't care if I am hitting a grade.........

Not sure if there is a confession here, plus I just off the interstate two hours ago and am on my fourth beer, other than I hate people who use the left lane as a cruising lane and people who won't hit the interstate at speed on an entrance ramp and don't yield!


Thanks for reading....lol


----------



## JCnGrace

6gun Kid said:


> I confess I haven't been on the forum in a couple of weeks, been super swamped at work. Plus I am just generally having a hard time giving a hoot* about much of snything right now.


Hope everything else is OK other than work.


----------



## JCnGrace

You guys aren't going to believe my confession tonight.

I THINK HUBBY IS PREGNANT! 

I asked him what he wanted for supper and he didn't want a full supper but wanted to know if we had any of that mac & cheese that's made with shells (Velveeta Shells and Cheese). So that's what I made him and after he dished up a bowl of it he proceeded to put ketchup on the top and then got the jar of sweet pickles and added them to that concoction.:shrug:


----------



## Golden Horse

Yup, sounds like you have a little one on the way JC :rofl::rofl: congrats

I confess the pulled pork sandwich washed down with beer I had for supper went down a treat, been a busy old day.

I also confess, I am now waiting impatiently for my parcels...the shirt started in Denver, went missing for three days, then turned up briefly in San Francisco, now is heading for Canada. Fergies bonnet was posted in Ontario, and Canada Post tell me it will take between 2 and 12 days to get here, well that is a good spread!


----------



## JCnGrace

Hey at least it oughta make us rich if he is. A 69 year old pregnant man would be in demand for interviews, television appearances, books...you name it!


----------



## Golden Horse

JCnGrace said:


> Hey at least it oughta make us rich if he is. A 69 year old pregnant man would be in demand for interviews, television appearances, books...you name it!


Exactly, there is a fortune to be made there...


----------



## JCnGrace

Maybe his medical team will keep him confined to the hospital and I will have the freedom to spend that money to my heart's content. LOL


----------



## Change

Sarah - I liked your post, mostly for the 4th beer, but also because one of my pet peeves is those idiots that refuse to adhere to common sense highway driving. I'm right there with you on that one, Sister! And I am NOT at all polite to the a$$hats who live in the left lane. I'll pass 'em on the right and cut them off to get around them! Some day a cop is going to pull me over for "aggressive" driving and I'll end up giving him an earful about not pulling over the idjit I had to pass aggressively! ;-) Hopefully, someone will bond me out, afterwards....


----------



## SwissMiss

*Sarah* and you are moving South? :rofl:

I fully understand the need for a few coronas! Driving here drives me nuts :wink: Felt quite at home in MA, but here in the South I give in to road rage on a regular basis. Just have to watch my language when the kiddos are in the back :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## PoptartShop

I hate when people drive like that. They're such idiots. I have some road rage at times, I CONFESS! Lol. People just make me so mad! I'd like a glass of wine right now...


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I confess figuring out how much my car can actually tow is giving me a headache.


----------



## SwissMiss

I confess, I really would like to keep my mare at home.


----------



## 6gun Kid

JCnGrace said:


> Hope everything else is OK other than work.


ahhh everything is fine, it is all work related. I love my job, truly. I am just covering another clinic, that has staffing issues. I understand why, now! I am doing it as a favor to _my _boss, to help her earn brownie points with her boss.
But the woman who runs the clinic I am covering is bat **** crazy, and I think she dislikes men. I have been doing this (dialysis) for 20+ years ( with a 6 year break as LEO ), and never have I been mistreated as badly as the last 10 days. 
I confess, that I cannot wait until August is over and I am done with this clinic. I also confess, that I can't wait for the first call to cover a shift there, once I am done, so I can tell her to kiss my ahh.... Grits!


----------



## Change

@6gun Kid - My son has walked out of clinics that he felt were badly run rather than let them dialyze him. This has happened the last two times we went visiting family. One of the clinics was in Waco, TX and the other in Montecello, FL. It worries the dickens out of me because he's skipping and I know how risky that is for his health, but I do understand that it is also necessary for him to be comfortable during his treatment. This is a HUGE reason why we don't do a lot of traveling!


----------



## Change

And today, Tango and the horse-trailer will have their first re-introduction in 6 months. Wish us luck!!


----------



## jaydee

I still find myself driving on the UK side of the road sometimes. Other road users find it very disturbing.


----------



## 6gun Kid

Rainaisabelle said:


> I confess figuring out how much my car can actually tow is giving me a headache.


 once you figure out the definitions it is simple, look inside your door there should be a plate there that will tell you your vehicles Gross Vehicle Weight (unloaded). Then it will tell you the Gross Combination Weight Rating. Subtract GVW from GCWR, and you have the towing capability. So say your car weighs 3000 lbs. and your gross combined weight is 6000 lbs. You can safely tow 3000 lbs.


----------



## karliejaye

I confess I am feeling a bit worried. DH moves to Portland today to start his new job tomorrow. We had a fence contractor come out to give us and our neighbors a quote on fencing the remainder of our property lines (neighbors want to go in on it). Depending how much it costs to do the fencing, I may have to put my anatomy and physiology class on hold, which will put my application for rad tech school on hold. And work has been ridiculous lately, I want to quit so BAD. I'm just feeling quite stuck right now. I know if I just sell the horses and the property now and get a menial job at the hospital or anywhere we could up and move in no time, but my anxiety keeps spinning.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

6gun Kid said:


> Rainaisabelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I confess figuring out how much my car can actually tow is giving me a headache.
> 
> 
> 
> once you figure out the definitions it is simple, look inside your door there should be a plate there that will tell you your vehicles Gross Vehicle Weight (unloaded). Then it will tell you the Gross Combination Weight Rating. Subtract GVW from GCWR, and you have the towing capability. So say your car weighs 3000 lbs. and your gross combined weight is 6000 lbs. You can safely tow 3000 lbs.
Click to expand...

I don't think theirs a plate but I'll look.. I'm in Australia not sure if that makes a difference ? What I know is 
Tare mass : 2027
Towing braked: 2300
Towing unbraked 750


----------



## PoptartShop

karliejaye said:


> I confess I am feeling a bit worried. DH moves to Portland today to start his new job tomorrow. We had a fence contractor come out to give us and our neighbors a quote on fencing the remainder of our property lines (neighbors want to go in on it). Depending how much it costs to do the fencing, I may have to put my anatomy and physiology class on hold, which will put my application for rad tech school on hold. And work has been ridiculous lately, I want to quit so BAD. I'm just feeling quite stuck right now. I know if I just sell the horses and the property now and get a menial job at the hospital or anywhere we could up and move in no time, but my anxiety keeps spinning.


Aww, anxiety really is the worst.  *Hugs* I know how you feel.
I hope everything goes well with his new job! Hopefully the fence doesn't cost too much, I know it will be hard to put classes on hold but things happen, and you are motivated! 
Omg, I feel like walking out today myself. Work has just been very stressful & my boss is so anal. Just, driving me up a wall. Then it's like...gotta pay my bills! Ugh.

I confess...I wish I spent more time at the beach this summer.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I confess that I have the sweetest mom ever! In my church, we do what's called "visiting teaching." A special message is assigned each month and the women in the ward are assigned other women to visit and share the message with. I'm not in my mom's ward, but she included me with her visiting teaching group anyway. So, this morning, on her way to a doctor's appointment, she stopped by the hotel and dropped off the message, along with some Dove chocolates (dark chocolate...my favorite!) and some Woman's World magazines that she always shares with me when she and my dad are done reading them (yes, my dad reads them too lol). She stopped for a minute to chat (because I work so much, we hardly see them) and asked me about the job I'd applied for. It was just a nice way to start my day. :loveshower:


----------



## 6gun Kid

Rainaisabelle said:


> I don't think theirs a plate but I'll look.. I'm in Australia not sure if that makes a difference ? What I know is
> Tare mass : 2027
> Towing braked: 2300
> Towing unbraked 750


 it shouldn't be any different unless it is in kilos. Tare Mass is the same as Gross Vehicle Weight.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

6gun Kid said:


> Rainaisabelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think theirs a plate but I'll look.. I'm in Australia not sure if that makes a difference ? What I know is
> Tare mass : 2027
> Towing braked: 2300
> Towing unbraked 750
> 
> 
> 
> it shouldn't be any different unless it is in kilos. Tare Mass is the same as Gross Vehicle Weight.
Click to expand...

It's all in kilos over here


----------



## JCnGrace

karliejaye said:


> I confess I am feeling a bit worried. DH moves to Portland today to start his new job tomorrow. We had a fence contractor come out to give us and our neighbors a quote on fencing the remainder of our property lines (neighbors want to go in on it). Depending how much it costs to do the fencing, I may have to put my anatomy and physiology class on hold, which will put my application for rad tech school on hold. And work has been ridiculous lately, I want to quit so BAD. I'm just feeling quite stuck right now. I know if I just sell the horses and the property now and get a menial job at the hospital or anywhere we could up and move in no time, but my anxiety keeps spinning.


Sounds like you have a lot on your plate right now Karliejaye. When I have things stacked up like that I've found that I just need to prioritize and then put my head down and bulldoze through them one at a time. Good luck!


----------



## 6gun Kid

Change said:


> @*6gun Kid* - My son has walked out of clinics that he felt were badly run rather than let them dialyze him.


 I confess I cannot abide a healthcare worker who is just in it for a paycheck.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I confess that my best friend and I are on a paranormal smutty book kick. It's actually inspired me to write my own paranormal smutty book. Should be interesting. :rofl:


----------



## karliejaye

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I confess that my best friend and I are on a paranormal smutty book kick. It's actually inspired me to write my own paranormal smutty book. Should be interesting. :rofl:


Ooooh! I've been looking for easy, light reading on the smutty side. Do tell, is there a good series to look into?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Found a few I like on Kindle. I like the last book I finished the best, but only the first book was free and I'm broke, so I have to wait until pay day to read the others. :lol: It's not so much smut yet, but I see where it's heading that way. Good story, though. It's called "Bloodfire" by Helen Harper.

"Angel Unborn" by Andris Bear was good. As was "Awakened" by Brenda K Davis. The "Fall of Angels" series was really good, by Keary Taylor. First book is called "Branded."


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I confess that there's never a dull moment in the hotel business. :lol:

Had a lady check in about an hour ago. Was acting kind of strange, but we get all types, so I didn't think anything of it. Was VERY adamant about the pool. So, I get her her keys, she goes out to her vehicle, drives completely around the building, and then parks out front again. Ooookay. Then, she walks in and jumps straight in the pool, fully clothed! :shock: Was in there about 45 minutes, then gets out and walks out the front door. I then have guests who had just checked in come in and tell me that she dropped her clothes in the bushes and ran screaming across the parking lot to her vehicle, where she is now slumped over halfway in the driver's seat with her *** hanging out. :shock: So, I called the police to come do a welfare check on her. Lady has to be on something, whether its mental issues or she's higher than a kite. Three units showed up initially. Two of them are gone. Hoping something is done about her soon.


----------



## JohnSmith67

Sorry to miss-topic my reply, but I didn't see a link to start my own topic. Is there a minimum number of posts to other topics that have to be placed before I can post my own?


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

6gun Kid said:


> once you figure out the definitions it is simple, look inside your door there should be a plate there that will tell you your vehicles Gross Vehicle Weight (unloaded). Then it will tell you the Gross Combination Weight Rating. Subtract GVW from GCWR, and you have the towing capability. So say your car weighs 3000 lbs. and your gross combined weight is 6000 lbs. You can safely tow 3000 lbs.


Thank you, that makes it sound so simple 

now I can find out what mine will tow, when it is back on the road :neutral:


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

JohnSmith67 said:


> Sorry to miss-topic my reply, but I didn't see a link to start my own topic. Is there a minimum number of posts to other topics that have to be placed before I can post my own?


I think 25. Welcome


----------



## JCnGrace

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I confess that there's never a dull moment in the hotel business. :lol:
> 
> Had a lady check in about an hour ago. Was acting kind of strange, but we get all types, so I didn't think anything of it. Was VERY adamant about the pool. So, I get her her keys, she goes out to her vehicle, drives completely around the building, and then parks out front again. Ooookay. Then, she walks in and jumps straight in the pool, fully clothed! :shock: Was in there about 45 minutes, then gets out and walks out the front door. I then have guests who had just checked in come in and tell me that she dropped her clothes in the bushes and ran screaming across the parking lot to her vehicle, where she is now slumped over halfway in the driver's seat with her *** hanging out. :shock: So, I called the police to come do a welfare check on her. Lady has to be on something, whether its mental issues or she's higher than a kite. Three units showed up initially. Two of them are gone. Hoping something is done about her soon.


I'm sorry Drafty, I know I shouldn't but this made me laugh. You're probably too young to know this but back in the late 60's/early 70's streaking was all the rage. I confess that I might have done it a time or two myself.:happydance:


----------



## waresbear

You have strange guests at your hotel Drafty! I have worked here at this hotel since 1993, never had that happen, and we have a restaurant & lounge here. Have a pool & hottub too, no fully clothed swims nor skinny dippers, phew!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Apparently she kept going in the pool room with alcohol after I left (no food or drink in the pool is a hard-and-fast rule) and kept arguing with the assistant manager about it. :icon_rolleyes: 

We're the only hotel in a small town, @waresbear. There's no seedier/cheaper motel for them to go to, so they all end up here.


----------



## JCnGrace

I can't believe they didn't arrest her for public intoxication when the cops came out.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

The initial responding officer said they were going to, but that she seemed remorseful and she had a friend coming to pick her up to keep her out of trouble for a while, so they were going to let her slide this time, but if she got out of line again, to call them. She didn't even remember being in the pool at all and was apparently asking the officers why her clothes and shoes were all wet. According to the assistant manager, she went to her room and passed out around 7pm and no one has heard a peep from her since, so that's good.


----------



## Tazzie

I confess I'm late to the party, but I also confess to having awful road rage too.... Driving through Cincinnati on a daily basis will do that to a person. Seriously, you ALL know you need to get on 471. You ALL know it gets backed up for a few exits. Don't you DARE think you get to cut in front of me when I've been sitting in that lane of traffic. Yes, I'm that jack donkey!! I will NOT let you in unless I've seen you get off from the CORRECT exit (aka, not the exit to get on 71 S because you decided not to wait for the lane for 471 exit, and thought you'd just cut across all lanes of traffic to get off.)

I also confess... I keep eyeing a custom ear bonnet and a new blingy browband... Nick told me I have to wait until Christmas. I told him that's what I had in mind! I need to find out how far in advance some places want your order placed to ensure delivery by then. And decide how I want to design the custom ear bonnet :lol: it'll be black with blue crystals and maybe blue and white trim. But I'm stuck on the design I want and how to set it all up. Least I have time :lol:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I confess that I may have accidentally seen a text that DH sent my best friend yesterday, asking her to ferret out information for my birthday present this year. It's not my fault it group texted us and I didn't see that it wasn't technically for me until I opened the text! :lol: I now know what he wants to get me and, while it is something I really want (a laptop), I kind of feel weird letting him buy it for me. Part of me wants to not be cooperative when she tries to ask me. But, then another part of me really wants a laptop and I want DH to feel like he did a good job buying me a present. Gah! I hate having to act surprised!


----------



## JCnGrace

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I confess that I may have accidentally seen a text that DH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sent my best friend yesterday, asking her to ferret out information for my birthday present this year. It's not my fault it group texted us and I didn't see that it wasn't technically for me until I opened the text! :lol: I now know what he wants to get me and, while it is something I really want (a laptop), I kind of feel weird letting him buy it for me. Part of me wants to not be cooperative when she tries to ask me. But, then another part of me really wants a laptop and I want DH to feel like he did a good job buying me a present. *Gah! I hate having to act surprised*!


I hate being surprised so I always sneaked around and knew what I was getting for Christmas as a kid.


----------



## Golden Horse

Exciting times there Drafty, both with your strange guest, and actually getting something for your birthday! 

As to the surprise thing, my, well Fergies ear bonnet is on the way, and she asked if I wanted a picture or if I would wait....I chose to wait, so now I am checking the tracking number every 5 minutes, even though I know that it probably wont be updated now until Monday....I will still be checking

What I wont be checking yet is my lottery ticket, the $60 million dollar winning ticket was sold in this Province, as well as 5 x $1 million winners.....I figure as my friends are coming on and posting that they haven't won, my odds get better :rofl:


----------



## Golden Horse

I confess I'm too old for this, bent down to pick up my purse and threw my back out a little......I remember when the floor and retrieving items from it wasn't a challenge.

I confess that after years on the boards my Troll Meter is set to "probably a Troll" most of the time, and it really starts dinging when remarks made in different threads simply don't seem to add up...


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

:rofl: GH


> I remember when the floor and retrieving items from it wasn't a challenge


. . . it's all good while you can still remember!!!
@Drafty exciting to get a new laptop, even if you have to act surprised. now just drop hints on the exact one you want!!

fftopic: I just had the first 'carrot' pop up on my screen, it hasn't faded or gone anywhere, but there is no basket to put it in!! lol

:gallop:


----------



## Golden Horse

ShirtHotTeez said:


> :rofl: GH
> 
> . . . it's all good while you can still remember!!!


Remember what? Who are you and what are you doing in my house?

Save​


----------



## Change

I confess I was a bit impulsive yesterday. Son wanted to visit a few pawn shops to check prices on small flat screen TVs to replace the big tube TVs that he uses for his surveillance setup (security cameras over most of our property). While at one of the shops, I spotted a 15" saddle that looked like it had semi-QH bars - OH! Cally needs that!!! I thoroughly checked the leather (needs cleaning, but good), checked the tree (seems solid)... I asked if I could return it if the tree was broken, they said yes. The fleece underside is pristine white. $200. I bought it.






















When I got home, I tossed it on Cally's back, slide it into position... PERFECT FIT! YAY!! :loveshower::thumbsup:

And it came with this at no extra charge!






















Just need to clean it up a bit.


----------



## Golden Horse

Gotta love that @Change, nice shopping


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

@Change GOOD score. wow


----------



## SwissMiss

@Change, great find!

I confess, I was waaaaay too tired to cook dinner tonight!
But Was strangely pleased about my kiddo: when giving DS (6 years old) the choice between getting some fast food or having a bowl of cereal, he chose the cereal  And we are talking the unsweetened shredded whole wheat kind here :wink:


----------



## JCnGrace

Golden Horse said:


> I confess I'm too old for this, bent down to pick up my purse and threw my back out a little......I remember when the floor and retrieving items from it wasn't a challenge.
> 
> *I confess that after years on the boards my Troll Meter is set to "probably a Troll" most of the time*, and it really starts dinging when remarks made in different threads simply don't seem to add up...


Well, I might be or I might not be.


----------



## Golden Horse

JCnGrace said:


> Well, I might be or I might not be.


Nope, nothing tweaking the detector, you're good, maybe multiple personality, but basically OK.

Tried to do some exercise tonight, but even light dumbells hurt the back, evening off I guess.
Save​


----------



## JCnGrace

Golden Horse said:


> Nope, nothing tweaking the detector, you're good, maybe multiple personality, but basically OK.
> 
> Tried to do some exercise tonight, but even light dumbells hurt the back, evening off I guess.
> 
> Save​


:rofl: I'm about as one dimensional as they come so to come across as having multiple personalities is pretty cool.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I confess that I am now having a hard time finding a laptop with the specs I like that doesn't cost an arm and a leg. I know we won't have a lot of spare money, so I don't want to spend too much. My best friend has already started snooping. She's good. If I didn't know what was going on, I might fall for her attempts at ferreting out information. 

I also confess that I have a hard time accepting gifts for myself, especially when they cost a lot of money. It's not that I don't want or need the item, it's that I feel bad that someone else spent that amount of money on me. I have no problem spending large quantities of money on other people, though (as evidenced by the $600 I spent on DH and DS for Christmas and the $200 I spent on DH for his birthday). One of my housekeepers had a great point, though. She said that by letting DH buy me something expensive that I need, I am empowering him and actually showing him that I love him. I never thought of it that way. Growing up, I was always taught to give, but I never learned how to graciously receive (not just talking presents or monetary goods). I never learned how to directly ask for what I want (as is evidenced by my reticence to ask my boss for a pay raise that I desperately need and deserve). I was instead taught to be indirect and somewhat passive-aggressive in trying to get what I want. This whole marriage-the-second-time-around thing has been a learning experience. :lol:


----------



## Change

I confess that after 3 hours messing with the horses, it's just too darned hot outside to do anything else - except maybe bath them (read: play in cool water). I also confess that I'm hoping it cools down this afternoon (it's 88F now) so I can test out the new saddle on Cally!


----------



## Golden Horse

I confess I am having a lazy Sunday, stayed in bed until 10:45 am watching Show Jumping and drinking coffee. Been for a walk, checked the horses, now about to make bacon and egg brunch.....I may though drag my stationary bike out and set it up in the front room, so I may use it....I have signed up for a rainbow food challenge starting tomorrow, and I need at the same time to work on my fitness.......7 weeks until Provincial Finals, what are the chances of losing 100 pounds and getting super fit in 7 weeks?


----------



## 6gun Kid

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I confess that I am now having a hard time finding a laptop with the specs I like that doesn't cost an arm and a leg. I know we won't have a lot of spare money, so I don't want to spend too much. My best friend has already started snooping. She's good. If I didn't know what was going on, I might fall for her attempts at ferreting out information.
> 
> I also confess that I have a hard time accepting gifts for myself, especially when they cost a lot of money. It's not that I don't want or need the item, it's that I feel bad that someone else spent that amount of money on me. I have no problem spending large quantities of money on other people, though (as evidenced by the $600 I spent on DH and DS for Christmas and the $200 I spent on DH for his birthday). One of my housekeepers had a great point, though. She said that by letting DH buy me something expensive that I need, I am empowering him and actually showing him that I love him. I never thought of it that way. Growing up, I was always taught to give, but I never learned how to graciously receive (not just talking presents or monetary goods). I never learned how to directly ask for what I want (as is evidenced by my reticence to ask my boss for a pay raise that I desperately need and deserve). I was instead taught to be indirect and somewhat passive-aggressive in trying to get what I want. This whole marriage-the-second-time-around thing has been a learning experience. :lol:


My wife found some fantastic deals on Amazon today, she bought one for 307, an hour ago


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Trouble is, DH isn't at all tech-savvy, so he doesn't really get Amazon and eBay. Heck, he can barely figure out FB (he's made three FB profiles since we started dating because he keeps forgetting the passwords to them, then can't remember the password to the email to get it reset...he's also had three or four email accounts since we started dating for the same reason). Plus, he doesn't have a checking account. I use Amazon and eBay all the time, but I've got my own checking account. :shrug:


----------



## Golden Horse

The struggle is real....
I think maybe I should start using my exercise bike again, so I should unfold it..
Before I can unfold that I need to move the clothes that need ironing, for reasons of efficiency maybe I should actually do some ironing....
OK, but that means finding the ironing board.....I know I have one, it isn't that long since the last show...
AND, I hate this bloody iron with a passion, if I did regular ironing I would throw it out and get a decent one.....


----------



## natisha

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I confess that I am now having a hard time finding a laptop with the specs I like that doesn't cost an arm and a leg. I know we won't have a lot of spare money, so I don't want to spend too much. My best friend has already started snooping. She's good. If I didn't know what was going on, I might fall for her attempts at ferreting out information.
> 
> I also confess that I have a hard time accepting gifts for myself, especially when they cost a lot of money. It's not that I don't want or need the item, it's that I feel bad that someone else spent that amount of money on me. I have no problem spending large quantities of money on other people, though (as evidenced by the $600 I spent on DH and DS for Christmas and the $200 I spent on DH for his birthday). One of my housekeepers had a great point, though. She said that by letting DH buy me something expensive that I need, I am empowering him and actually showing him that I love him. I never thought of it that way. Growing up, I was always taught to give, but I never learned how to graciously receive (not just talking presents or monetary goods). I never learned how to directly ask for what I want (as is evidenced by my reticence to ask my boss for a pay raise that I desperately need and deserve). I was instead taught to be indirect and somewhat passive-aggressive in trying to get what I want. This whole marriage-the-second-time-around thing has been a learning experience. :lol:


Maybe the answer for you would be to tell your friend that you 'think' your husband is planning on getting you a computer & ask her to make suggestions to him on your behalf but to not tell him the suggestions came from you. That way she'll have to play both sides & all will be happy.


----------



## natisha

I confess I just bought a new Harley Davidson motorcycle & I have to hide it from my Mom because she'll have a fit.


----------



## greentree

Omg, you are possessed by the same demons!! As soon as I que up an exercise dvd, put down the mat, and sit on the floor, I see the dust bunnies under the stereo, and go find the vacuum, and while I am doing that, I do the rug(noone coiuld exercise on all that cat and dog hair!!!), then during the warm up, flip to the other side, and MUST clean under the couch.


----------



## GMA100

I confess I am very ready for the electric to come on. It's been off for 3 hours and they still haven't found the problem.


----------



## Golden Horse

GMA100 said:


> I confess I am very ready for the electric to come on. It's been off for 3 hours and they still haven't found the problem.


Oh yuk...do you have water when your power goes off? we lose everything when ours goes off, it's horrible..hope you are back soon


----------



## PoptartShop

Wow Drafty! That's quite a story LOL, what is wrong with people?! I don't wanna live on this planet anymore. 

I confess...I need to fold a ton of laundry, but I'm just feeling too lazy.


----------



## GMA100

Nope no water, or anything. No air means that the vehicles come in handy. And we were in the middle of milking the cows! 
Now at 11:00 PM it comes on so I guess we will milk tonight after all!


----------



## Rain Shadow

So I can finally talk about all the bullcrap I've been dealing with the last 6 weeks. Its been causing me so much stress and is the reason Ive not been active on the forum and have been having so many panic attacks. 

My uncle was released from prison and my grandfather would not allow him to stay with him for more then a few days. He also informed him that his will is set up my uncle gets $1. Well the lovely prisoner drug addict has been causing all kinds of trouble since. 

First he called Child Services on my mother over me. Ummm I'm 19 almost 20. Yes I live at home still but I'm an adult and I'm clearly not abused. 

Then he called Elderly care that we were abusing my grandfather. Who is his own caretaker. Obvious bull. 

Then he called Animal Control on our little rescue. Animal control laughed at him basically and gave us a heads up. 

So he called code enforcement on us illegally having livestock...umm our property is agriculturally zoned. 

Since nothing like that worked, he started leaving threatening voice mails on my mother's phone. Cops had to wait until it was several of them before thye could do anything. Finally he did enough that they could do something. 

Well he's MIA. Best guess is he's gone back up to the Carolinas to hide out with my grandfather's brother who will protect him. They know his truck has illegal plates and he's driving with no license. 

So now its just a matter of waiting for them to find him and toss him back in jail. He's a violent offender so hopefully they send him away a good long time again.


----------



## Change

Wow, @Rain Shadow - that is a lot to deal with. {{Hugs}} My brother was an alcoholic and drug user and there were a few years where I had to ban him from my and my children's presence. It was hard for Mom, too, because I refused to come down for holidays if my brother was going to be there. I just couldn't allow my children to be around their uncle because he was so unpredictable. It wasn't anything like you're dealing with, but just because you don't like someone in your family, or their behavior, sometimes it is difficult to stop loving them. I hope things work out for your family.

I confess, it got too hot to ride today, so I just dragged the new saddle inside and gave it a thorough cleaning. It's all pretty now. Weather is supposed to start a cool down on Wed, with storms on Thurs & Fri. If the storms are hit and miss and the weather is cooler, I AM going to try out the new saddle!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I confess I got a high distinction for my annotated bibliography !!


----------



## Golden Horse

Rainaisabelle said:


> I confess I got a high distinction for my annotated bibliography !!


:cheers::cheers:


----------



## anndankev

natisha said:


> I confess I just bought a new Harley Davidson motorcycle & I have to hide it from my Mom because she'll have a fit.


Pics please. 

Of the Harley.
Of the hiding place.
Of your Mom.

LOL


----------



## JCnGrace

natisha said:


> I confess I just bought a new Harley Davidson motorcycle & I have to hide it from my Mom because she'll have a fit.


That is awesome @natisha. Do stay safe though, you know how motorists are about seeing cycles.


----------



## JCnGrace

Rain Shadow said:


> So I can finally talk about all the bullcrap I've been dealing with the last 6 weeks. Its been causing me so much stress and is the reason Ive not been active on the forum and have been having so many panic attacks.
> 
> My uncle was released from prison and my grandfather would not allow him to stay with him for more then a few days. He also informed him that his will is set up my uncle gets $1. Well the lovely prisoner drug addict has been causing all kinds of trouble since.
> 
> First he called Child Services on my mother over me. Ummm I'm 19 almost 20. Yes I live at home still but I'm an adult and I'm clearly not abused.
> 
> Then he called Elderly care that we were abusing my grandfather. Who is his own caretaker. Obvious bull.
> 
> Then he called Animal Control on our little rescue. Animal control laughed at him basically and gave us a heads up.
> 
> So he called code enforcement on us illegally having livestock...umm our property is agriculturally zoned.
> 
> Since nothing like that worked, he started leaving threatening voice mails on my mother's phone. Cops had to wait until it was several of them before thye could do anything. Finally he did enough that they could do something.
> 
> Well he's MIA. Best guess is he's gone back up to the Carolinas to hide out with my grandfather's brother who will protect him. They know his truck has illegal plates and he's driving with no license.
> 
> So now its just a matter of waiting for them to find him and toss him back in jail. He's a violent offender so hopefully they send him away a good long time again.


What lousy crap to have to deal with @Rain Shadow. I think I would be watching over my shoulder until he's safely behind bars again.


----------



## Golden Horse

And the race is on, I haven't seen any updates on my parcels since the 11th, just thought I would check, though didn't imagine anything would have changed over the weekend, BUT:

My shirt has crossed the border and cleared customs, and is going to be heading this way soon
Fergies bonnet is in the next door Province!


----------



## natisha

anndankev said:


> Pics please.
> 
> Of the Harley.
> Of the hiding place.
> Of your Mom.
> 
> LOL


2014 Harley-Davidson® FXDL - Dyna® Low Rider® Stock: 13687 | Hal's Harley-Davidson®

I don't have it here yet because it's getting different pipes (they are too quiet now), better lighting all around, new license plate holder & some other chrome doo-dads.

The hiding place will be a secret room built into a garage that Mom won't notice....maybe.

I'll have to get recent Mom pictures while she is still speaking to me.


----------



## natisha

JCnGrace said:


> That is awesome @natisha. Do stay safe though, you know how motorists are about seeing cycles.


Oh, I sure know that. The dealership is on a crazy busy road so I'm having it delivered. Then I'll only have to worry about forest creatures instead of city creatures.


----------



## JCnGrace

Golden, I had about the same kind of day you did. I was trying to make up some food to take to mom (she broke her foot), do laundry, had to change the water filter then was going to clean the coffee maker, which I never got around to doing, and feed & do barn chores. Still have another load of laundry to do and a load in the dryer that needs folded, and still have a slab of ribs in the fridge for mom that I can't decide whether to go ahead and cook and then freeze in meal sized portions or to just cut into portions and freeze raw. The indecision comes from not knowing how well cooked ribs in bbq sauce freezes. I did brown her some hamburger with onions that she can use for chili, sloppy joes or hash and made her up a couple of mini meat loaves she can thaw and bake when she wants. 

She's probably going to have a conniption fit when I carry in all the food I got her but she wasn't eating good before she broke her foot so I wanted to get her some simple things that were easy and to repackage other things in smaller portions. It's not that she can't afford food she just thinks it's too much trouble to cook for one but yet really only likes home cooked meals so won't eat frozen dinners or run out and grab herself something from a restaurant.


----------



## natisha

JCnGrace said:


> Golden, I had about the same kind of day you did. I was trying to make up some food to take to mom (she broke her foot), do laundry, had to change the water filter then was going to clean the coffee maker, which I never got around to doing, and feed & do barn chores. Still have another load of laundry to do and a load in the dryer that needs folded, and still have a slab of ribs in the fridge for mom that I can't decide whether to go ahead and cook and then freeze in meal sized portions or to just cut into portions and freeze raw. The indecision comes from not knowing how well cooked ribs in bbq sauce freezes. I did brown her some hamburger with onions that she can use for chili, sloppy joes or hash and made her up a couple of mini meat loaves she can thaw and bake when she wants.
> 
> She's probably going to have a conniption fit when I carry in all the food I got her but she wasn't eating good before she broke her foot so I wanted to get her some simple things that were easy and to repackage other things in smaller portions. It's not that she can't afford food she just thinks it's too much trouble to cook for one but yet really only likes home cooked meals so won't eat frozen dinners or run out and grab herself something from a restaurant.


You're a good daughter.
How did she break her foot?


----------



## anndankev

Ooooohhhh! Pretty.

This is my husband on his, taken in the mid-70's.

















The Mustang was mine.


----------



## natisha

anndankev said:


> Ooooohhhh! Pretty.
> 
> This is my husband on his, taken in the mid-70's.
> 
> View attachment 821505
> 
> 
> View attachment 821513
> 
> 
> The Mustang was mine.


Hot! And the bike is nice too.
Bet you wish you still had the Mustang.


----------



## JCnGrace

natisha said:


> You're a good daughter.
> How did she break her foot?


She caught it getting out of the pew at church. They put her in an air cast and she's finding it heavy and cumbersome so probably will not wear it like she should and then take longer to heal. Heaven forbid she be uncomfortable. :icon_rolleyes: See, I'm really not a good daughter.:twisted:


----------



## anndankev

JCnGrace said:


> ... not knowing how well cooked ribs in bbq sauce freezes...


I've bought frozen barbecued ribs twice recently. The package says Burnt Ends. It is very good. So I think freezing would be OK.


Yes, I agree with Natisha: You are a good daughter.


And by the way ...............................



I have a broken toe.


----------



## natisha

JCnGrace said:


> She caught it getting out of the pew at church. They put her in an air cast and she's finding it heavy and cumbersome so probably will not wear it like she should and then take longer to heal. Heaven forbid she be uncomfortable. :icon_rolleyes: See, I'm really not a good daughter.:twisted:


Tell her she'll like foot surgery even less.


----------



## JCnGrace

anndankev said:


> I've bought frozen barbecued ribs twice recently. The package says Burnt Ends. It is very good. So I think freezing would be OK.
> 
> 
> Yes, I agree with Natisha: You are a good daughter.
> 
> 
> And by the way ...............................
> 
> 
> 
> I have a broken toe.


Thanks for that info Ann. Heck, you might as well send me your address and I can make up a care package for you too while I'm at it.


----------



## JCnGrace

natisha said:


> Tell her she'll like foot surgery even less.


Done did!:angrily_smileys:


----------



## natisha

JCnGrace said:


> Done did!:angrily_smileys:


I can see how that conversation went.:wink:


----------



## anndankev

JCnGrace said:


> Thanks for that info Ann. Heck, you might as well send me your address and I can make up a care package for you too while I'm at it.



I confess: That's what I was hoping you'd say. LOL


----------



## PoptartShop

Rain Shadow said:


> So I can finally talk about all the bullcrap I've been dealing with the last 6 weeks. Its been causing me so much stress and is the reason Ive not been active on the forum and have been having so many panic attacks.
> 
> My uncle was released from prison and my grandfather would not allow him to stay with him for more then a few days. He also informed him that his will is set up my uncle gets $1. Well the lovely prisoner drug addict has been causing all kinds of trouble since.
> 
> First he called Child Services on my mother over me. Ummm I'm 19 almost 20. Yes I live at home still but I'm an adult and I'm clearly not abused.
> 
> Then he called Elderly care that we were abusing my grandfather. Who is his own caretaker. Obvious bull.
> 
> Then he called Animal Control on our little rescue. Animal control laughed at him basically and gave us a heads up.
> 
> So he called code enforcement on us illegally having livestock...umm our property is agriculturally zoned.
> 
> Since nothing like that worked, he started leaving threatening voice mails on my mother's phone. Cops had to wait until it was several of them before thye could do anything. Finally he did enough that they could do something.
> 
> Well he's MIA. Best guess is he's gone back up to the Carolinas to hide out with my grandfather's brother who will protect him. They know his truck has illegal plates and he's driving with no license.
> 
> So now its just a matter of waiting for them to find him and toss him back in jail. He's a violent offender so hopefully they send him away a good long time again.


Wow, I'm so sorry you have to go through that. That's really tough to deal with.  He's definitely nothing but trouble. I'm sure he will be put away soon enough once they find him again. Sheesh, talk about a troublemaker!


----------



## watcher

I confess I'm really tired of living in a state where I don't know anyone. Its been five months and I don't have any friends where I live. It's been okay for the most part, I have my animals. But last night it really sucked. I went on a date and we were out at dinner in downtown (about 30 minutes away from where i live) and I all of a sudden felt a rushing sensation and then I got tunnel vision, then next thing I know I woke up on the floor. I apparently fainted, smacked my head then fell from a high top. They called the paramedics and they came and checked me out, and I was shaky and my head hurt but overall okay. 

And I didn't have anyone to call. I just miss having someone there for me.


----------



## PoptartShop

watcher said:


> I confess I'm really tired of living in a state where I don't know anyone. Its been five months and I don't have any friends where I live. It's been okay for the most part, I have my animals. But last night it really sucked. I went on a date and we were out at dinner in downtown (about 30 minutes away from where i live) and I all of a sudden felt a rushing sensation and then I got tunnel vision, then next thing I know I woke up on the floor. I apparently fainted, smacked my head then fell from a high top. They called the paramedics and they came and checked me out, and I was shaky and my head hurt but overall okay.
> 
> And I didn't have anyone to call. I just miss having someone there for me.


Awww, that has to be hard not having anyone around. At least you do have your animals though. At times, they are a lot better than people. Well, most of the time I think. You also have us, so don't feel so alone! :hug:*HUGS*
That is so scary, are you okay now? Omg. Did you not eat or something? I hope you take it easy today.  Ouch. 

I confess, I'm really sick of this darn heat. This weekend was 95F (but felt like 110 because of the humidity). I need it to be like...early 80's or 70's...couldn't even ride this weekend because of it. I didn't mind staying at the barn with Redz, giving him a bath and leading him (not riding) on a nice trail, but still. Nothing like being ON the horse! LOL.


----------



## greentree

PoptartShop said:


> Awww, that has to be hard not having anyone around. At least you do have your animals though. At times, they are a lot better than people. Well, most of the time I think. You also have us, so don't feel so alone! :hug:*HUGS*
> That is so scary, are you okay now? Omg. Did you not eat or something? I hope you take it easy today.  Ouch.
> 
> I confess, I'm really sick of this darn heat. This weekend was 95F (but felt like 110 because of the humidity). I need it to be like...early 80's or 70's...couldn't even ride this weekend because of it. I didn't mind staying at the barn with Redz, giving him a bath and leading him (not riding) on a nice trail, but still. Nothing like being ON the horse! LOL.


I dont understand why you cant ride.....but then, I am from SE Texas.....

I am done with the humidity. 
@Golden Horse, are you doing the Lorna Leeson challenge? I signed up for it, but if it calls for healthy, whole grains, I am writing a nasty email!!!

I confess I read a journal, and was SO tempted to post...."mountains out of molehills" is back at it, hahaha!


----------



## Golden Horse

greentree said:


> @*Golden Horse* , are you doing the Lorna Leeson challenge? I signed up for it, but if it calls for healthy, whole grains, I am writing a nasty email!!!
> 
> I confess I read a journal, and was SO tempted to post...."mountains out of molehills" is back at it, hahaha!


I signed up, but changed my mind when the 'paperwork' bit turned up, I would just find it too tedious having to fill in two sheets a day....so need to find something else to do *sigh*

It is often tempting to post, but I'm getting great at sitting on my hands...


----------



## PoptartShop

greentree said:


> I dont understand why you cant ride.....but then, I am from SE Texas.....
> 
> I am done with the humidity.
> 
> @*Golden Horse* , are you doing the Lorna Leeson challenge? I signed up for it, but if it calls for healthy, whole grains, I am writing a nasty email!!!
> 
> I confess I read a journal, and was SO tempted to post...."mountains out of molehills" is back at it, hahaha!


I definitely could've rode, but I decided to give Mr. Redz a little break. I didn't personally WANT to ride, it was just so hot! The humidity was killing me, couldn't imagine getting all tacked up in that heat. He was sweaty when I grabbed him in the pasture, so I just hosed him off. It's less hot this week (88-91) so it'll be more bearable. But we did some light groundwork, and I led him on a new trail which was just fine. Just can't wait for that cooler weather!


----------



## natisha

watcher said:


> I confess I'm really tired of living in a state where I don't know anyone. Its been five months and I don't have any friends where I live. It's been okay for the most part, I have my animals. But last night it really sucked. I went on a date and we were out at dinner in downtown (about 30 minutes away from where i live) and I all of a sudden felt a rushing sensation and then I got tunnel vision, then next thing I know I woke up on the floor. I apparently fainted, smacked my head then fell from a high top. They called the paramedics and they came and checked me out, and I was shaky and my head hurt but overall okay.
> 
> And I didn't have anyone to call. I just miss having someone there for me.


What did your date do? As bad as that was, being sick, it could have been a bonding experience.

As far as friends it's as simple as meeting people. Look for groups with your same interests. I volunteered to help a trail riding group when they had a trail clearing day. I was actually wanting the trails nice but met a lot of nice people. Sure, most were married or couples but everyone knows someone if dating is a desire. 
Throw the bait where the fish are & you'll meet people who could turn into friends.


----------



## karliejaye

I confess I am not doing well. The heat is making my dysautonomia horrible, I fainted 6 times Saturday and 3 times yesterday, and my husband is gone for the next 8 months. I'm an emotional wreck and I keep having nightmares about my husband's aunt who had a mental breakdown at the wedding a few weeks ago. I know it will pass, but I hate feeling this weak and unstable.


I also confess I got a ride in with a neighbor yesterday in the early AM before it got too hot. We rode for a good three hours and I took Chief. He is such a wonderful little pony and is so dependable. He's not very vocal so I am always caught off guard when he does whinny (like coming back to home). It is so shrill and high pitched, I think he could break glass!


----------



## PoptartShop

@*karliejaye* , oh my that sounds horrible.  I hope the heat passes ASAP, its' been so hot here too I'm beyond sick of it. Stupid humidity makes it so unbearable. Stay strong! *HUGS*
Glad you did get a ride in though before the heat kicked in. Early morning rides are the best! Riding makes everything better, at least for a little bit.

I confess, I don't give myself enough free time. 
I work M-F..& after work, I'm constantly doing something. I have Zumba on Mondays (sometimes Thursdays), & the rest of the week after work I'm at the barn. I LOVE being at the barn. I just wish I had more time to relax. I might quit Zumba soon, so I'd at least have Monday nights free (that's the horse's day off as well so it would work out). On the weekends I do relax, but they go by so fast. Meh! Just in a funk I guess.


----------



## JCnGrace

karliejaye said:


> I confess I am not doing well. The heat is making my dysautonomia horrible, I fainted 6 times Saturday and 3 times yesterday, and my husband is gone for the next 8 months. I'm an emotional wreck and I keep having nightmares about my husband's aunt who had a mental breakdown at the wedding a few weeks ago. I know it will pass, but I hate feeling this weak and unstable.
> 
> 
> I also confess I got a ride in with a neighbor yesterday in the early AM before it got too hot. We rode for a good three hours and I took Chief. He is such a wonderful little pony and is so dependable. He's not very vocal so I am always caught off guard when he does whinny (like coming back to home). It is so shrill and high pitched, I think he could break glass!


I had never heard of dysautonomia so had to look it up. Sounds horrible Karliejaye so I hope you can get your symptoms under control sooner rather than later. If I read correctly that's all that can really be done, right?

You have on too, huh? Every time TJ hollers I make fun of him for sounding like a girl. I think I had him gelded too early.LOL


----------



## karliejaye

It's even funnier when both Cruiser and Chief whinny. Chief's is ridiculously high and shrill, then Cruiser's is so low and hoarse, like a chain smoker, haha. They are the odd couple.


And yes, I just have to try and manage my symptoms. I've had it for close to 20 years now, but it ebbs and flows. Stress makes it worse, as does heat (especially since I don't sweat enough), so it's just the perfect storm at the moment.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

watcher said:


> I confess I'm really tired of living in a state where I don't know anyone. Its been five months and I don't have any friends where I live. It's been okay for the most part, I have my animals. But last night it really sucked. I went on a date and we were out at dinner in downtown (about 30 minutes away from where i live) and I all of a sudden felt a rushing sensation and then I got tunnel vision, then next thing I know I woke up on the floor. I apparently fainted, smacked my head then fell from a high top. They called the paramedics and they came and checked me out, and I was shaky and my head hurt but overall okay.
> 
> And I didn't have anyone to call. I just miss having someone there for me.


I hope you are ok Watcher. Did your date do the right thing and look after you, and see you safely home? Do you know why you fainted in the first place? Take a day off work to recuperate, a smack on the head is not good.

You do need to meet some people even just well enough to have coffee with and talk to for a bit. Then you can start to build from there. Closer relationships develop over time, you just have to meet them first. Have you met anyone round your horsey scene? You could try small clubs - cards, chess, knitting, tennis. Or visit library or pool at a similar time each week - that way you often see the same people and can get to know them. You could consider some volunteering at a hospital or something.

It is hard the position you are in, but it is up to you to reach out, because the people around you are just living their lives and assume you are just living yours, and probably don't realize you are alone.

What about your work, is there anyone there that you could socialize with? You don't need them living in your pocket, just someone you can feel comfortable calling on when a situation occurs such as the one above and you just want company.

Take care of yourself


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I confess I finally cantered Roy off the lunge ! Yay


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I confess that I had a really crappy day. Got demoted at work. Just feeling really over-worked and under-appreciated. Never heard from that GM position. Just want to crawl into a hole and cry.


----------



## PoptartShop

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I confess that I had a really crappy day. Got demoted at work. Just feeling really over-worked and under-appreciated. Never heard from that GM position. Just want to crawl into a hole and cry.


So sorry to hear Drafty.  That's not fair at all. You will find something better in time, I really can't stand being over worked and under appreciated. I've felt like that at jobs before, it's the worst feeling ever. Eat some ice cream tonight. *hugs*


----------



## 6gun Kid

Drafty, I am sorry!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

That's not even mentioning the $4/hr cut in pay, which equals about $600 a month. I'm gonna have to find a second job. We're barely making ends meet right now.


----------



## greentree

Demoted????? Oh my gosh, I am so sorry! The tide will turn. My DH works on commission....every other month,it seems, I take a pay cut.....

Golden, paperwork??? I have not gotten to that point . I probably wont do it....I was hoping for menu ideas! Oh well....

I am quite motivated, even in the heat and humidity...between the Olympics, and the USEF Dressage Pony Finals email, I am working!! I mean, I have 5 lovely ponies that are quite talented. They just need consistent work...but every one of them is better than the 2 videos that I watched! Lol.


----------



## Golden Horse

Drafty I am so sorry to hear that you got demoted, but now you are not on salary right? Just do your set hours, charge for all extra hours, or just do your set hours and get another job...you put in enough **** hours at that place for two people. And don't you dare admit that you are still going to be doing crazy hours for no pay, or I think we will all be heading your way for an intervention


----------



## JCnGrace

Sorry about the demotion Drafty. I was going to say it might be a blessing in disguise until you added the 4 bucks an hour pay cut. In your part time job look for something you enjoy doing, maybe it will turn into a full time job.


----------



## JCnGrace

I confess that if hubby acquires one more ache & pain, I might just go insane.


----------



## chicka4life23

I have an addiction to saddle pads and halters. I keep buying them. I have about 5 halters, and four saddle pads.


----------



## Golden Horse

chicka4life23 said:


> I have an addiction to saddle pads and halters. I keep buying them. I have about 5 halters, and four saddle pads.


If you have at least one horse then you are at the correct ratio...

If you have more then one horse, then you are running light.

No horse yet? Well best have a selection because you don't know what will fit or suit:wink:


----------



## anndankev

So sorry to hear about the awful situation at your work Drafty.

It is very typical of the way hotels are run around my area, too. I was a part time night clerk for 9 years at 3 different hotels, and saw plenty of that kind of treatment.

At none of them were hourly staff permitted to work overtime, or even Holidays! The salaried staff had to cover all of that. I only saw one GM actually get her contract renewed and a raise. Otherwise I expect it was cheaper for the franchise owners to get a new GM than give the old one a raise (which was set forth in the Mother Companies' rules).


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

Golden Horse said:


> Drafty I am so sorry to hear that you got demoted, but now you are not on salary right? Just do your set hours, charge for all extra hours, or just do your set hours and get another job...you put in enough **** hours at that place for two people. And don't you dare admit that you are still going to be doing crazy hours for no pay, or I think we will all be heading your way for an intervention


^^^^I second that. So sorry Drafty, just shows what an a ss that boss of yours really is, not that we don't know. Don't you dare do more than your set hours, overtime is good but 'swaps' with others just because you are nice is OUT. Regulation hours and they get to sort the s***. 

So look forward to hearing when you're out of there. :hug: :hug:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I was demoted because apparently I'm not doing my job. :icon_rolleyes: Sorry I'm too busy doing everyone else's?


----------



## watcher

ShirtHotTeez said:


> I hope you are ok Watcher. Did your date do the right thing and look after you, and see you safely home? Do you know why you fainted in the first place? Take a day off work to recuperate, a smack on the head is not good.
> 
> You do need to meet some people even just well enough to have coffee with and talk to for a bit. Then you can start to build from there. Closer relationships develop over time, you just have to meet them first. Have you met anyone round your horsey scene? You could try small clubs - cards, chess, knitting, tennis. Or visit library or pool at a similar time each week - that way you often see the same people and can get to know them. You could consider some volunteering at a hospital or something.
> 
> It is hard the position you are in, but it is up to you to reach out, because the people around you are just living their lives and assume you are just living yours, and probably don't realize you are alone.
> 
> What about your work, is there anyone there that you could socialize with? You don't need them living in your pocket, just someone you can feel comfortable calling on when a situation occurs such as the one above and you just want company.
> 
> Take care of yourself


I think he would have done the right thing but it was the first time meeting him and the vibe was awful. He was so abrupt and rude. The restaurant manager and another nice stranger stayed with me so I sent him home. I hung out in my car until I stopped shaking then drove the 30 minutes home on the phone with my mom. It just was a very rude wake up call knowing that I couldn't call anyone else. 

Unfortunately I have only run into other people twice at my barn. One of them had a horse that ended up having to be put down because of age and the other is just boarding her 2 year old and doesn't ride. I'm hoping my horse will be ready to go on trail rides by spring but right now he's just so scared of everything, plus recovering from two abscessed hooves.

I've made a friend in my apartment complex but its more of a go out and vent about boys thing than a close friendship but it'll get there. 

I do have a date tonight with an attorney I met this weekend, he's new to the area too so he invited me to this group thing he's going to, to see the state fair so hopefully I'll meet some more people there. 

Thanks for the kind words yall. The doctor is checking my blood to see if I could be anemic and if I faint again I'll need a whole heart work up. I had a concussion but today feel much better, I took the afternoon off yesterday.


----------



## PoptartShop

That isn't fair at all, I feel like the ones that do all the work never truly get credit for it. & the lazy ones get all the credit, or get away with everything. I hate it.

I confess...I got to work this morning & sneezed like 10x...am I allergic to work? If so...can I leave? LOL


----------



## greentree

Worker's comp!!!!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Best part is, the owner gave my position to the assistant manager, who doesn't want my position. She was adamant that she doesn't want it, but will help me out as much as she can (taking over employee stuff and anything else I can turn over to her, so I can concentrate on the paperwork and handling guest complaints and such), but the owner just kept plowing along like she had out-and-out said yes to taking over my position. The change is supposed to take place September 1st. 

And here I am at the hotel at 6am, doing payroll and entering direct bill checks on my day off, because payroll is due today by noon and I don't have a vehicle, so I had DH drop me off on his way to work. Oh, and we have an interview for a part-time night auditor at 9am. 

But no, I don't do my job. 

Funny that I could go to the town just south of us and work as a regular front desk person for $12/hr. With my demotion to assistant manager, I'll be making $11/hr. Yet the owner acted like he was being so nice and doing me such a huge favor by giving me $11/hr...after he had just said it was okay to hire a guy who wanted to commute an hour and a half to work here at $10/hr.


----------



## Mulefeather

Drafty, I am so sorry to hear about work. At this point I'd dust off your resume and apply to anything that looks remotely do-able and that would allow you to pay the rent. It really is a numbers game when it comes to finding jobs. 

As for me, my mini-vacation was good if exhausting! The horse panel I did was lightly attended (only about 15-20 people) but I felt like people enjoyed it and had fun. I'll definitely be doing it again next year, with more planning and a more interactive feel. I want people to get excited about it rather than feel like they are in a class. 

I literally slept all day yesterday, I was that beat when I got home. But this week is back to healthy food, regular schedule, and I'll be going out for a driving lesson on Thursday.


----------



## greentree

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Best part is, the owner gave my position to the assistant manager, who doesn't want my position. She was adamant that she doesn't want it, but will help me out as much as she can (taking over employee stuff and anything else I can turn over to her, so I can concentrate on the paperwork and handling guest complaints and such), but the owner just kept plowing along like she had out-and-out said yes to taking over my position. The change is supposed to take place September 1st.
> 
> And here I am at the hotel at 6am, doing payroll and entering direct bill checks on my day off, because payroll is due today by noon and I don't have a vehicle, so I had DH drop me off on his way to work. Oh, and we have an interview for a part-time night auditor at 9am.
> 
> But no, I don't do my job.
> 
> Funny that I could go to the town just south of us and work as a regular front desk person for $12/hr. With my demotion to assistant manager, I'll be making $11/hr. Yet the owner acted like he was being so nice and doing me such a huge favor by giving me $11/hr...after he had just said it was okay to hire a guy who wanted to commute an hour and a half to work here at $10/hr.


I am afraid I would have given him the what-for...... Along with my resignation. And a letter from my attorney. Only so many buttons to push, you know??


----------



## natisha

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Best part is, the owner gave my position to the assistant manager, who doesn't want my position. She was adamant that she doesn't want it, but will help me out as much as she can (taking over employee stuff and anything else I can turn over to her, so I can concentrate on the paperwork and handling guest complaints and such), but the owner just kept plowing along like she had out-and-out said yes to taking over my position. The change is supposed to take place September 1st.
> 
> And here I am at the hotel at 6am, doing payroll and entering direct bill checks on my day off, because payroll is due today by noon and I don't have a vehicle, so I had DH drop me off on his way to work. Oh, and we have an interview for a part-time night auditor at 9am.
> 
> But no, I don't do my job.
> 
> Funny that I could go to the town just south of us and work as a regular front desk person for $12/hr. With my demotion to assistant manager, I'll be making $11/hr. Yet the owner acted like he was being so nice and doing me such a huge favor by giving me $11/hr...after he had just said it was okay to hire a guy who wanted to commute an hour and a half to work here at $10/hr.


Maybe you need to pretend that place burned down. Then there would be no going back & you'd have a new job in no time.


----------



## karliejaye

Drafty, I'm so sorry! That really sucks. I think you should print out a bunch of resumes and take them everywhere you go. Just hand them out everywhere, whether they are posting a job or not, you never know!


----------



## HeroAndGunner

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Best part is, the owner gave my position to the assistant manager, who doesn't want my position. She was adamant that she doesn't want it, but will help me out as much as she can (taking over employee stuff and anything else I can turn over to her, so I can concentrate on the paperwork and handling guest complaints and such), but the owner just kept plowing along like she had out-and-out said yes to taking over my position. The change is supposed to take place September 1st.
> 
> And here I am at the hotel at 6am, doing payroll and entering direct bill checks on my day off, because payroll is due today by noon and I don't have a vehicle, so I had DH drop me off on his way to work. Oh, and we have an interview for a part-time night auditor at 9am.
> 
> But no, I don't do my job.
> 
> Funny that I could go to the town just south of us and work as a regular front desk person for $12/hr. With my demotion to assistant manager, I'll be making $11/hr. Yet the owner acted like he was being so nice and doing me such a huge favor by giving me $11/hr...after he had just said it was okay to hire a guy who wanted to commute an hour and a half to work here at $10/hr.


Good lord I would not do all that crap you do for your current or even previous pay. You are working way to hard for that wage... I do registration for a health care system and make $14/hr for now but I'm 22 and have been working here for only a year.. we get insane raises every year... and I work my set schedule and really do not get over worked. I think like others said it's time to polish that resume up and start looking for something better my friend.


----------



## PoptartShop

Yeah, Drafty you will find another job soon enough that's better than that. It's a shame they don't see your worth. Most places are like that, & I hate it. Seems like you aren't appreciated- sure you want to rip your hair out! Ugh. They are jerks.

Mule, glad to hear the panel went well! That sounds like a lot of fun. Even with 15-20 people, that makes it more personal anyway. Omg...sleeping all day sounds lovely. I need to do that one of these days...LOL! Sure you were exhausted.  Welcome back to the swing of things!

I confess, I need to stop being stubborn & buy more breeches. I only have 2 pairs, but lately I've been at the barn almost every day (except Monday, that's the 'horse's day off' at my barn). LOL...I can't keep up with the laundry! Gah!

QUESTION: How many pairs do you guys have???


----------



## HeroAndGunner

I confess I have 7x the amount of halters then I do horses.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I have no pairs of breeches. I currently have four halters (if you count the trashed one that stays at the barn in case they need to move the schmuck): one leather, one black nylon spare, one red with black overlay (our good halter...that's now falling apart because it's cheaply made), and the one that stays at the barn that is completely trashed. It's easy to keep buying extra stuff under control when the stuff your horse needs/wears is so expensive compared to regular horse-sized stuff. :lol:


----------



## PoptartShop

I have so many halters too from previous horse's. I have to get Redz a new halter soon though because one of the clips is breaking.

Do you just ride in jeans/pants? I could ride in jeans, but...I have hips/a booty and jeans aren't exactly my friend. LOL! Jeggings and leggings...but jeans are just not comfy to me. Breeches are like perfect. I get the Devon Aire ones, they are so stretchy and comfy. I need to get more like ASAP 'cause they're only like $25 bucks.

I confess...I really, really want a GoPro Hero Session. Might save up to buy it myself, or see if I can get it for my birthday...but then again, I might want something else for my birthday (turning the big 25 this year!). Grrr. I'd like to take the GoPro on trails, and even on normal rides. Holding a phone to take videos isn't exactly ideal!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I've ridden in jeans and "jeggings." I bought several pairs of jean leggings at Walmart when I first got my gelding. They're super comfy and were only $10 each. I also have a pair of thicker cotton leggings that are similar fabric to breeches, just without the patches. If I'm riding in a western saddle, I just wear a comfy pair of jeans. When I had my Aussie saddle, I rode in the jeggings with my Ariat Terrains and half chaps so the leathers didn't pinch my legs (tried it without the half chaps and it sucked...tried the half chaps with regular jeans and it was way too much bulk).


----------



## PoptartShop

Yeah, that sounds comfy. I always wear my half-chaps. They're super comfy, I barely remember I have them on sometimes LOL.
Regular jeans w/ half-chaps would definitely be too bulky. Denim in itself isn't very comfy lol.

Jeggings are so comfy, I have a few pairs I could ride in if my laundry isn't done yet haha. I have to go to Dover Saddlery one of these days to get a new halter/lead rope, so I might as well get some more breeches!


----------



## anndankev

PoptartShop said:


> ... I have to go to Dover Saddlery one of these days to get a new halter/lead rope, so I might as well get some more breeches!


Yes, now that is the kind of thinking that keeps this thread going. LOL


----------



## JCnGrace

PoptartShop said:


> Yeah, Drafty you will find another job soon enough that's better than that. It's a shame they don't see your worth. Most places are like that, & I hate it. Seems like you aren't appreciated- sure you want to rip your hair out! Ugh. They are jerks.
> 
> Mule, glad to hear the panel went well! That sounds like a lot of fun. Even with 15-20 people, that makes it more personal anyway. Omg...sleeping all day sounds lovely. I need to do that one of these days...LOL! Sure you were exhausted.  Welcome back to the swing of things!
> 
> I confess, I need to stop being stubborn & buy more breeches. I only have 2 pairs, but lately I've been at the barn almost every day (except Monday, that's the 'horse's day off' at my barn). LOL...I can't keep up with the laundry! Gah!
> 
> *QUESTION: How many pairs do you guys have???[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Zero, I wear jeans or sometimes shorts if I'm just riding bareback.


----------



## JCnGrace

I did a halter count one time for another thread but it's been too long ago to remember. In other words I have so many that I don't know without counting them. Best guess is I have somewhere between 30 - 50, in every size imaginable. I'd have a yard sale for excess tack if we had any traffic on our road.


----------



## greentree

I have about 5 pr of worn out breeches, 2 pr not worn out breeches, 3 pr of winter breeches. Then, I have 3 pr of Mountain Horse Tech tights that cost $5 each on ebay, and they are at least 16 years old!

Halters....I confess I should not talk about it.....


----------



## Tazzie

Oh geeze...

I have 3 pairs of breeches that fit, a couple that are too large (huge weight loss after I bought them) just for schooling.

I have 2 pairs to show in, but mainly only use 1 (the other one is too big now, but keep it on hand in case I need them.)

I'd love to get more, but I LOVE the Kerrits since they are crazy light weight and I don't die in this Kentucky heat/humidity in them. They are just pricey...

As far as halters.... she has 2 stable ones, a shipping one (all leather one with her name on it), a fancy jeweled one for shows, a fun UK one, and her Arab show halter.

Saddle pads.... well, see below :lol: I have an obsession with custom saddle pads and polos.... and WhinneyWear feeds that addiction :lol:

I also have 4 plain white ones to show in....

So I too confess to having a lot of extra stuff :lol: this is all for one horse haha


----------



## 6gun Kid

I have one pair of breeches, somewhere. DW bought them for me when she decided she was going to teach me dressage, got as far as buying the pants! As for halters wach of the 5 horses has their own halter and lead. Then there are vet/farrier halters (the ones we leave out in the barn), then there are "work" halters, the ones that stay in DW's car or my truck, for when we have to go load/catch a horse. Let's not forget the halters that are doing non-halter duties ( like tying up a water gap/wire gate).


----------



## karliejaye

I actually only own 1 pair of breeches! I gave the rest to a gal who was just starting out showing dressage when I decided not to compete any longer. I generally ride in jeans with half chaps, or leggings and half or full chaps.


Halters... I have a flat nylon for each, a leather for each, a rope for each, a spare nylon halter, two spare leather halters, a spare rope halter and a little itty bitty mini sized leather halter....so 11 halters. I also have close to 20 headstalls. I have a problem, don't I?


----------



## 6gun Kid

karliejaye said:


> . I also have close to 20 headstalls. I have a problem, don't I?


 If you do then I do, and my wife really does!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

@karliejaye, I have two headstalls that don't even remotely fit my horse and never will. :lol:


----------



## PoptartShop

Yeah, I have a pair of show breeches but they don't fit me anymore (it's been like...6-7 years since I've showed!). 
I'll get some more this weekend. I might get some black ones, since my tan ones tend to get dirty real fast LOL.

Halters are certainly addicting...same with grooming brushes. Omg. AND SADDLEPADS. Oh gosh.


----------



## Mulefeather

I also have zero pairs! Since I only drive right now it’s easier for me to just wear some stretchy jeans that move with me. Given the fact that I have more lumps than curves, me in riding tights might be a little frightening… :lol:


----------



## HeroAndGunner

LOL I'm over here like I don't even buy clothes for myself anymore because I don't feel like dealing with trying to find clothes that fit.


----------



## PoptartShop

OMG @Tazzie! I love the colors on those pads. Everything matches, so cute!!

Yeah, clothes shopping can be a pain in the butt. I only go a few times a year...I do most of my shopping online, because the mall can be so busy & irritating. I'm not into crowds, or lines. For example...I shop on Cyber Monday, but not Black Friday. Screw that LOL!


----------



## Tazzie

Yeah, I may have a slight obsession with matching stuff, and having fun colors... I grew up in a strict dressage barn where EVERYTHING was white. Period, end of statement. So, when I finally got my own horse, I went a bit crazy :lol: I'd love to add a galaxy themed set to it since my mare's registered name is Written In The Stars


----------



## natisha

6gun Kid said:


> I have one pair of breeches, somewhere. DW bought them for me when she decided she was going to teach me dressage, got as far as buying the pants! As for halters wach of the 5 horses has their own halter and lead. Then there are vet/farrier halters (the ones we leave out in the barn), then there are "work" halters, the ones that stay in DW's car or my truck, for when we have to go load/catch a horse. Let's not forget the halters that are doing non-halter duties ( like tying up a water gap/wire gate).


Got a picture of you wearing your breeches?


----------



## GMA100

I confess that there is a BLM mustang I like, the pickup place they can haul her to is only an hour and 45 mins away from where I live:shock:.
I keep telling myself I don't need another horse. but its not working:sad:. 
Why do I always look on the online auction???


----------



## JCnGrace

PoptartShop said:


> OMG @*Tazzie* ! I love the colors on those pads. Everything matches, so cute!!
> 
> Yeah, clothes shopping can be a pain in the butt. I only go a few times a year...I do most of my shopping online, because the mall can be so busy & irritating. I'm not into crowds, or lines. For example...I shop on Cyber Monday, but not Black Friday. Screw that LOL!


I refuse to step off my property on Black Friday!


----------



## Change

2 horses. No breeches (I work the yard in shorts, ride in jeans). 2 nylon halters, 3 rope halters, 1 leather halter. 4 saddles. 2 pads (yeah -deficient there! Looking at one or three on Amazon). Lots n lots of buckets. Lots of grooming stuff. Need to up my vet supplies - been negligent there, but it isn't as fun to buy, y'know?

I confess I've been putting in a whole lot of hours at work, with no OT, but I hate not being the Subject Matter Expert and I'm new to this job. Playing catch-up sucks! And what's worse? The more I learn, the more I discover what hasn't been being done... and I am the sort that wants it done right! AAARGH! At least the weather is cooperating by being too doggone hot and muggy to resent being stuck in the office. Hopefully, by the time the weather breaks, I'll have a clue how to get my job done! LOL!

Drafty - if my boss had told me I was being demoted with a reduction in pay for not doing my job, I would've shown him a certain finger, got up and left. You really need to get a second set of wheels so you can hit that other town and get a decent job!


----------



## SwissMiss

I confess, I am slightly starting to freak out 

Moving date is set for this Saturday, and I have packed 3 (yes _three_) boxes! In addition, the Master Bath needs to be painted, and the flooring guys delivered the wrong color of quarter rounds (they would have to order the right ones again :x), so they need to be painted as well before the floor gets installed tomorrow...
Then there is the children's consignement stuff that needs to be prepped and dropped off tomorrow at the latest and I have been sick (fever and dizzyness) since Saturday...

Oh and my mare came up with thrush - so a trip to tractor supply is in order :x

Where can I get more hours per day???


----------



## PoptartShop

@SwissMiss, wow how exciting! Moving can be exciting AND stressful at the same time though. So much to do, plus packing...gah! Packing is such a hassle, I hated it lol. Plus with you being sick, it's not making it any easier. I hope you feel better ASAP! 

Hope your mare feels better too, thrush doesn't sound too comfortable.

I wish there were more hours in the day too! Or...I had 3 days off a week instead of 2. Stupid M-F work-week, who invented such a thing?! Grrrr.

I confess...I need to really start going to bed earlier. I get home from the barn around 9 (can't help it, we sit and talk there and the time gets away from everyone after a ride/feeding), then I shower & I try to watch an episode of a show or 2...but then I don't go to sleep until like 11 & I wake up at 6:30AM. Not enough sleep for me LOL sick of waking up tired...so I guess I need to really tell myself, BE IN BED BY 10!!! Ugh. Not enough hours in the day...or I guess I should leave the barn around 8ish or so instead of later.


----------



## JCnGrace

SwissMiss said:


> I confess, I am slightly starting to freak out
> 
> Moving date is set for this Saturday, and I have packed 3 (yes _three_) boxes! In addition, the Master Bath needs to be painted, and the flooring guys delivered the wrong color of quarter rounds (they would have to order the right ones again :x), so they need to be painted as well before the floor gets installed tomorrow...
> Then there is the children's consignement stuff that needs to be prepped and dropped off tomorrow at the latest and I have been sick (fever and dizzyness) since Saturday...
> 
> Oh and my mare came up with thrush - so a trip to tractor supply is in order :x
> 
> Where can I get more hours per day???


If I ever had to move from this place it would probably take me years to pack everything up and get it transferred to a new place. I don't envy you! What a lousy time to be sick, I hope you can manage to take some time to take care of yourself. Feel better soon!


----------



## natisha

SwissMiss said:


> I confess, I am slightly starting to freak out
> 
> Moving date is set for this Saturday, and I have packed 3 (yes _three_) boxes! In addition, the Master Bath needs to be painted, and the flooring guys delivered the wrong color of quarter rounds (they would have to order the right ones again :x), so they need to be painted as well before the floor gets installed tomorrow...
> Then there is the children's consignement stuff that needs to be prepped and dropped off tomorrow at the latest and I have been sick (fever and dizzyness) since Saturday...
> 
> Oh and my mare came up with thrush - so a trip to tractor supply is in order :x
> 
> Where can I get more hours per day???


You can do this. 
Pack a suitcase as if you were going on a trip. Live out of that.
Go into one room at a time with boxes & garbage bags. Be brutal & fast. If you're not sure of something throw it out. Everything you know you want stuff in boxes. Don't look at individual items, like things in a drawer- you can do that at the new place when there is more time.
Do it like you were moving someone else's stuff.


----------



## HeroAndGunner

I confess that I wanted to rip my muscle out when I had a random Charley Horse in my calf.


I've never had a Charley horse but for some reason this morning I was awoken with my calf muscle contracting horribly. Such severe pain! I never want it to happen again.. now my muscle is extremely sore. It was so weird to put my hand on my calf and feel the muscle getting extremely tight.. So odd.


----------



## greentree

HeroAndGunner said:


> I confess that I wanted to rip my muscle out when I had a random Charley Horse in my calf.
> 
> 
> I've never had a Charley horse but for some reason this morning I was awoken with my calf muscle contracting horribly. Such severe pain! I never want it to happen again.. now my muscle is extremely sore. It was so weird to put my hand on my calf and feel the muscle getting extremely tight.. So odd.


You are deficient in magnesium. Get some magnesium gel....rubbing it on your calf will relax the muscles, and the magnesium is absorbed through the skin.


----------



## HeroAndGunner

greentree said:


> You are deficient in magnesium. Get some magnesium gel....rubbing it on your calf will relax the muscles, and the magnesium is absorbed through the skin.


Thank you, I was secretly hoping someone would give me tips!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I confess, I have just experienced a mild case of food poisoning.. If I ever have it again please just put me out of my misery..


----------



## Golden Horse

I confess, it is my Birthday, and Fergies bonnet is at the post office to pick up 

I also confess that I am sitting on my hands so hard it hurts....lets just say India - Mother - death - texts and those who know will understand, for the rest of you, be glad that you don't know.....


----------



## SwissMiss

Golden Horse said:


> I confess, it is my Birthday, and Fergies bonnet is at the post office to pick up
> 
> I also confess that I am sitting on my hands so hard it hurts....lets just say India - Mother - death - texts and those who know will understand, for the rest of you, be glad that you don't know.....


:happy-birthday8: 

And a great gift waiting for you at the post office - Awesome! Pictures please?

Re the sitting on hands: I fully understand. Sometimes I want to shout "how old are you?"


----------



## Golden Horse

Oh and I also confess that it happened again! 

Son and DIL have a family emergency to deal with, so they dropped the dog off for us to look after. I came back from riding yesterday to find a cute little dog who had been to the groomer. Went and checked my horses and of course turned around to see this


----------



## greentree

Ok,ok,I confess I got Sissy's new breastcollar, and have been staring at the matching bridle now for 20 minutes!!! DH NEEDS this if he wants to do that show again, RIGHT????

Happy Birthday!!!! For your birthday, you get one swiping post on someone's journal thread!!! Go ahead, I did mine....


----------



## PoptartShop

@Rainaisabelle, food poisoning is the worst...I've only had it like once...but was not a pleasant experience whatsoever.  I hope it passes!

Awww, happy birthday @Golden Horse! Are you doing anything special? 
Pictures of the bonnet please! Ouch, that doesn't sound good! 

I confess, I always end up either losing or breaking my hair ties. I broke one yesterday, and the day before...I'm running out of them LOL. Thick hair problems! Gah!


----------



## GMA100

@Golden Horse LOL I can't keep dogs clean either! Happy Birthday!!!

I confess that I've been snacking on choc chips that were in the hidden in the cabinets for baking, I only meant to eat a handful but the bags almost all gone!:neutral:


I also confess that I am sick and tired of this heat, Ill be so glad when its over and I can ride again.


----------



## sarahfromsc

Happy Birthday Golden!


----------



## Tazzie

Golden, I'm right there with ya!! It's the guys MOM!



greentree said:


> Ok,ok,I confess I got Sissy's new breastcollar, and have been staring at the matching bridle now for 20 minutes!!! DH NEEDS this if he wants to do that show again, RIGHT????
> 
> Happy Birthday!!!! For your birthday, you get one swiping post on someone's journal thread!!! Go ahead, I did mine....


And if it's the show you went to last winter that I knew about (at Shelbyville), you definitely need to go in September. I can't (anniversary weekend, we are OUT of here!) but there are some GOOD prizes. And I mean, they got wine for the adult exhibitors :lol: I have Sandy on my facebook, and my friend is helping run the show :lol: so I get the sneak peaks on the prizes haha! Plus, the judge is a sweetheart!


----------



## greentree

Tazzie said:


> Golden, I'm right there with ya!! It's the guys MOM!
> 
> 
> 
> And if it's the show you went to last winter that I knew about (at Shelbyville), you definitely need to go in September. I can't (anniversary weekend, we are OUT of here!) but there are some GOOD prizes. And I mean, they got wine for the adult exhibitors :lol: I have Sandy on my facebook, and my friend is helping run the show :lol: so I get the sneak peaks on the prizes haha! Plus, the judge is a sweetheart!


September???? I am way behind! I used to be able to keep up with shows...back when they sent you somethong in the mail!! Now, no way. And I am not on FB, but even if I was, it would just get buried! (I have to deal with that already, because DH IS on FB, unfortunately....)


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I confess, I thought it was over... Well surprise iit isn't.. 



Happy birthday Golden !


----------



## Golden Horse

SwissMiss said:


> :happy-birthday8:
> 
> And a great gift waiting for you at the post office - Awesome! Pictures please?
> 
> Re the sitting on hands: I fully understand. Sometimes I want to shout "how old are you?"


LOL, ended up with two parcels, my show shirt was there as well nice bonus and I LOVE both of them.



greentree said:


> Happy Birthday!!!! For your birthday, you get one swiping post on someone's journal thread!!! Go ahead, I did mine....


I did break my rule because I was horrified at the thought of a countries flag being walked on or chewed by a horse, was glad to hear that it wasn't a country one ............well probably not.



PoptartShop said:


> Awww, happy birthday @*Golden Horse* ! Are you doing anything special?
> Pictures of the bonnet please!


Can't make up my mind if you get pics today, or if I'm going to make you wait until tomorrow evening, then you can see it on her....

Save​


----------



## mkmurphy81

I feel you on the packing. My current house will officially be for sale in 2 weeks. My new house (down the road) will be ready at the beginning of November. The current house is WAY too small, and we have a lot of stuff. I don't want to get rid of it because we'll have twice as much room at the new house, so...

I confess I bought a horse trailer to store my stuff until the moving date.

I don't have a horse (yet). 

The new house is on 10 acres, and I can park my new (old) truck and trailer out there for now. I have a '97 diesel F250 and a '96 three horse slant gooseneck... for storage.

I also confess I red the last couple of pages on a certain thread only because I saw greentree was the last to post. I knew it had to be something good.


----------



## Tazzie

greentree said:


> September???? I am way behind! I used to be able to keep up with shows...back when they sent you somethong in the mail!! Now, no way. And I am not on FB, but even if I was, it would just get buried! (I have to deal with that already, because DH IS on FB, unfortunately....)


Yup, their shows coming up are:

September 11th, judge is Danny Thompson.

November 13th

December 11th

January 15th

March 19th

We will for sure be at the March 19th (counts for my incentive fund), and working on getting my DH to agree to some of the others. We're doing the Snowbird Dressage series at the horse park.

I AM convincing them to keep wine as a prize though :wink:


----------



## Rain Shadow

I just confused my friend. She's staying over since we are leaving early on a mini roadtrip to pick up her new motorcycle and I'm going with. 

Noah my dog has environmental allergies that are impossible to eliminate without moving. So he gets rinsed off every night before bed. I have found it easiest to just take him in the shower with me to rinse. 

Well apparently that's odd to non-dog people!


----------



## greentree

@mkmurphy !!!! If he commits harey-karey, it is my fault!


----------



## greentree

@mkmurphy !!!! If he commits harey-karey, it will be MY fault!

Congrats on the new place! 
@Tazzie, thanks! That September show is not on the website......

I confess I still have not pushed the button on the bridle...but I did get a free shipping deal....and....if I add $100 worth of Noble Outfitters stuff, I get free gloves....decisions, decisions...


----------



## Rain Shadow

double post


----------



## greentree

Sorry about thedouble post!!


----------



## Golden Horse

Sneak peak, brand new fly bonnet sitting on top of brand new shirt








Save​


----------



## Tazzie

greentree said:


> @Tazzie, thanks! That September show is not on the website......
> 
> I confess I still have not pushed the button on the bridle...but I did get a free shipping deal....and....if I add $100 worth of Noble Outfitters stuff, I get free gloves....decisions, decisions...


I know. The website is WAY outdated. It's a KAFHS show though, so it will be on that website.

KAFS - 2016 Kentucky Fairs and Horse Shows

The other dates I got from my friend who helps Sandy run the shows :wink:

If you're interested in showing a bit more, it may be beneficial to become a KAFHS member. $25 ($50 after January 1st) gets you the green book, aka the bible, which lists pretty much every show in the state 

I confess.... I may be as excited as Kaleb is for the new kitten! She (we think it's a she...) is being dropped off by my SIL tomorrow evening! He readily went to bed since sleeping = a new day, and the new day will bring the new kitten!


----------



## Tazzie

@Golden Horse, that is GORGEOUS!!


----------



## greentree

Beautiful!!! Since we are having show and tell, here is the new breastcollar...


----------



## greentree

Oops, I did it again. I confess, it was an accident. I swear.


----------



## Golden Horse

greentree said:


> Oops, I did it again. I confess, it was an accident. I swear.


Bwahahahah I believe you...


----------



## Golden Horse

Yeah! I did it! 

Cash managed to survive the day


----------



## Change

*Sarah *- it'll be great having you as an 'almost' neighbor - right next state! LOL. So when's the house warming party?

*Swiss *- where are you moving to? Did I miss something somewhere???

*Golden *- can't wait to see you in a show wearing that gorgeous shirt! Have you bought the saddle pad and boots to match? And - Happy Birthday!

*greentree *- GO FOR IT. ALL OF IT!! You NEED the free stuff!

I don't plan to move again. My granddaughter loves my house, so I'm hoping I can sell it to her eventually, with all my books and stuff right where it is! All I want to pack up are my favorite clothes, my laptop, my horses and dogs... load it all in a horse trailer and run away! She's trying to get stationed at Redstone, which would be perfect! 

I confess I am an alien from a different planet. My planet has 30 hour days. If I didn't have a day job to drive me into human sleep patterns, I'd be awake for 22 hours a day, and sleep for 8. Here on earth, I have to force myself to bed around midnight, take a pill so I will sleep, and then I wake at or before 6. This world is weird - but it does have horses! ;-)


----------



## Golden Horse

Change said:


> *Golden *- can't wait to see you in a show wearing that gorgeous shirt! Have you bought the saddle pad and boots to match? And - Happy Birthday!


Hadn't even considered boots, I like my black boots, but really think that I need this blanket, I think it would work well












Save​


----------



## Change

LOL! I was talking about matching boots for Fergie - but I guess you should have a pair, too!


----------



## Change

Oh WOW! 

I confess I never expected this thread to go to 300+ posts! YAY US!!!


----------



## Golden Horse

Change said:


> LOL! I was talking about matching boots for Fergie - but I guess you should have a pair, too!


 Ahhh, Having just bought white sparkle boots not sure I can go for new ones again


----------



## JCnGrace

Happy Birthday Golden!!! I actually have some teal lace-ups that match your shirt perfectly. So...are you going to send me your shirt or do I have to send you my boots? LOL


----------



## JCnGrace

greentree said:


> You are deficient in magnesium. Get some magnesium gel....rubbing it on your calf will relax the muscles, and the magnesium is absorbed through the skin.


Where do you find magnesium gel? I have cramps in my toes & feet all the time. My sister swears by dill pickle juice but I haven't been able to bring myself to chug that stuff down.


----------



## JCnGrace

Change said:


> Oh WOW!
> 
> I confess I never expected this thread to go to 300+ posts! YAY US!!!


Does this speak about how bad we all are that we have so many confessions?:sad:


----------



## JCnGrace

I confess that you all got me curious so I had to venture where I normally don't go.* WHYYY* did I do that? Shame on me, I know better!


----------



## greentree

Frustating!!!

JC...I tried to quote, and it just would not post!!! I get the Mg gel at the health food store. The brand mine has is "Life-Flo".

I feel like I am in HF he!!....guess I need pilgrimage to the Vatican. First whatshisname, then the 17 mo TWH....now I am getting a rotating picture at the top of an underweight TWH being ridden TRIPLE!!!!! Please, let me OUT of this !!


----------



## PoptartShop

I love it!!! Beautiful!  
LOL @greentree how dare you double post TWICE?! Lol, jk. It happens! Internet probz.

I confess, I am soooooooooooooo proud of Mr. Redz because of last night!!!! In my lesson, we did some jumping again (nothing major, some oxers & a 1ft) but Redz did SO WELL! With anyone else, he'd get so hyper & try to rush, or get anxious, but I kept him so calm and collected. We are really getting to know each other more & more. My trainer (who owns him) said we are the perfect match! Counting '3, 2, 1, jump!' quietly also helped keep the tempo just right for me. I gave him extra treats & carrots. Sucha good boy. Tonight I'm going to work with him on them again. So proud! <3 Even his owner said she's never gotten him to be that collected/calm when jumping LOL!


----------



## karliejaye

I confess, tis cat is going to be the end of my sanity. Two days ago he started having sneezing and reverse sneezing fits. Last night it sounded like he was having trouble swallowing, he hasn't been his normal self, no purring, and then this AM he coughed up a bunch of foamy saliva. I'm taking him back in to the vet at 4 today. 
I confess he is my first cat (always had dogs and horses) and he may turn me gray!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

@Rain Shadow, my ex-DH used to take his little shih tzu/lhasa mix into the shower with him. She was a hairy little monster who never got groomed, so it was always nasty when he'd bathe her.

I confess that I'm still in a tailspin over my job. I can't focus or concentrate and I just feel blah all the time. The assistant manager and I were talking about it and she said that she tried again to tell him that she doesn't want the job and he just completely ignored her. So, I told her that we'll just keep doing things the way we're doing them (only with her helping out a lot more) and to hell with what he wants to try to force us to do. Two (technically three) can play that game.


----------



## Golden Horse

@DraftyAiresMum from an outsiders point of view all the two of you are doing is making sure that he wins.....PLEASE get a bunch of resumes out there, look at every available opportunity and find yourself a healthy environment to work in...


----------



## PoptartShop

Drafty, I agree- apply as much as you can, at as many places as possible. The more places, the better chance of finding something...something better! Don't sell yourself short to work for a jerk like that.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I've got Indeed open on my desktop and I've already applied two places.


----------



## HeroAndGunner

DraftyAiresMum said:


> @*Rain Shadow*, my ex-DH used to take his little shih tzu/lhasa mix into the shower with him. She was a hairy little monster who never got groomed, so it was always nasty when he'd bathe her.
> 
> I confess that I'm still in a tailspin over my job. I can't focus or concentrate and I just feel blah all the time. The assistant manager and I were talking about it and she said that she tried again to tell him that she doesn't want the job and he just completely ignored her. So, I told her that we'll just keep doing things the way we're doing them (only with her helping out a lot more) and to hell with what he wants to try to force us to do. Two (technically three) can play that game.




But the work will still be getting done and you being paid less while you are doing the same things... I feel like he would be winning the "game" then.


----------



## PoptartShop

Awesome, Drafty!  I hope you find something soon. Then you can tell them to kiss your booty! Jerks.

I confess...work is really stressing ME out today. Just super busy ever since I got here at 8AM, my office manager just got in late because of a dentist appointment. She wants to talk talk talk, not realizing HOW BUSY I AM...& how busy it is here. Plus, the phones keep ringing off the hook. She's just relaxing, twiddling her thumbs...I told her I'm busy can't talk right now we can talk at lunch, she's like "Okay, fix your attitude." What attitude...I'm under a lot of pressure. If SHE'S busy I steer clear because I don't want her to get upset or annoyed...why can't she do the same?

She's googling wake boards...just went into her office for something. Lovely, right? While I'm just here slaving away...that's cool.

OKAY, RANT OVER! Ugh. I'm PMSing too...meh.


----------



## Golden Horse

PoptartShop said:


> She's just relaxing, twiddling her thumbs...I told her I'm busy can't talk right now we can talk at lunch, she's like "Okay, fix your attitude." What attitude...I'm under a lot of pressure. If SHE'S busy I steer clear because I don't want her to get upset or annoyed...why can't she do the same?
> .


Tell her you would love to chat, but she is going to have to help you prioritise what can be left undone, because your day is full...part of a bosses job :wink:


----------



## PoptartShop

Golden Horse said:


> Tell her you would love to chat, but she is going to have to help you prioritise what can be left undone, because your day is full...part of a bosses job :wink:


Yeah, she's just being lazy/snobby. Didn't even want to help me carry a heavy box down to the warehouse. Is it 4:30 yet?!


----------



## JCnGrace

karliejaye said:


> I confess, tis cat is going to be the end of my sanity. Two days ago he started having sneezing and reverse sneezing fits. Last night it sounded like he was having trouble swallowing, he hasn't been his normal self, no purring, and then this AM he coughed up a bunch of foamy saliva. I'm taking him back in to the vet at 4 today.
> I confess he is my first cat (always had dogs and horses) and he may turn me gray!


Isn't it a cat's job to drive us insane? Sounds like he may have an upper respiratory infection. I hope not, they are a pita to get cleared up. If it was just the hacking & coughing up of a saliva I'd say it's a hairball and to just get a jar of Vaseline and put a good dollop of it in his mouth and then blow in his face to make him swallow but the sneezing doesn't fit.


----------



## karliejaye

JC, my first thought was hairballs, since he's a long hair he gets them all the time, even with 3x weekly brushing and hairball treatment. I'm wondering if is started as a hairball and he aspirated some mucus or phlegm and now had an upper respritory? He's already on antibiotics and just had a long-lasting steroid shot last week, so I don't know what else can be done. Unless he's having a reaction to one of those? 5 more hours and I'll know more.


----------



## JCnGrace

Let us know what you find out Karliejaye.


----------



## Golden Horse

I confess, I need a trip to the Vatican...

I was actually glad that when I scanned my lottery ticket we weren't the $60 million winners, they are in this Province though......all husband wants to do is travel, and I'm thinking, "all I want to do is ride Fergie every day and actually realize her potential" A big enough win that we could live easier, but not change our lives totally.

I hate that new drop down box that appears when I hit the "new posts" tab, just show me the new posts, I don't care how long for, very annoying.

I have seen a nearly new Mayatex blanket, teal, on sale locally, just trying to convince my self to buy it...

I should be finishing the housework, then going out and mow the lawn before I go to the barn, but I am drinking coffee and chatting, and actually just want to go back to bed, had a lousy night last night.....

There was something else, but coffee and tired and I forget!


----------



## Change

JCnGrace said:


> Does this speak about how bad we all are that we have so many confessions?:sad:


Perhaps it's just because we miss so much church doing horse-stuff on Sunday! :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## Change

Golden Horse said:


> I have seen a nearly new Mayatex blanket, teal, on sale locally, just trying to convince my self to buy it...
> ...but I am drinking coffee and chatting, and actually just want to go back to bed, had a lousy night last night.....
> 
> There was something else, but coffee and tired and I forget!


I think you need to go get the on sale teal blanket to make up for forgetting your awful night. 

Besides - it's on sale!!!


signed - your friendly local enabler.


----------



## Rain Shadow

Ugh I spent 2 almost 3 hours at a Honda motorcycle dealership with my friend and we came home with an empty trailer. 

She's freshly turned 18 but with work history and a down payment that's half the cost of the motorcycle she was eying. Before we drove the hour and a half down to the dealer she talked to two different people over the phone that worked for the store that promised her that her young age and lack of credit because of it would be okay because of the hefty down payment. 

Well we go down there. She picks out her bike, test drives it, and the paperwork is done. We are waiting and waiting, when they suggest we go out to lunch because financial is working on. We go and then later get a call that apparently the assistant manager and the sales guy she talked to didn't know what they were talking about, she can't get financing with her lack of credit. 

We stopped by a Harley Davidson dealer on the way back and within ten minutes they knew she couldn't get approved without a co-signer in the 700 range which she doesn't have. 

I drove over 150 miles today driving a trailer, a trailer she rented, both of us lost our entire day off, and she got a very in depth credit check which looks bad on her low credit score. All because two idiots didn't know what they were talking about. 

So frustrated.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I highly doubt they didn't know. It's a sales tactic. Get the body in the door by promising them anything and then worry about the details later. Saw it all the time when I worked at a car dealership.


----------



## Rain Shadow

Drafty I dunno how that would work out for them. She has $2500 saved. She was looking at a the cheapest bike they sell a Honda Cr something that cost $4300. After dealer fees it would be $6400. They told her if she came in with anything over $1000 for a down fee she was fine. They knew we were driving over an hour and a half to the dealer. 

The dealer fees at that place were really bad which we didn't know. 

The Harley Dealer we stopped at on the way home had a brand new Harley that cost $12,000 and its dealer fees would have be $1900. And they told us as soon as she explained her situation she wouldn't get financing. No sugar coating it. 

So now she's saving more and probably going to buy used from that Harley dealer even if she did have her heart set on a new Honda.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I confess, I am absolutely run down now :/ that gastro bug really took it out of me


----------



## JCnGrace

Other than having to regain your strength is the bug gone?


----------



## Rainaisabelle

JCnGrace said:


> Other than having to regain your strength is the bug gone?


I think it is mostly gone, yesterday seemed to be the worst of it with stiff joints, migraine, obvious gastro stuff and a massive fever.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Rain, the salesman and the manager make commission regardless of what bike they sell. I've seen salesmen so some pretty schiesty stuff to get a deal done. The managers let them because they get a piece of the take. Finance guys aren't much better. It's worse in dealerships where they don't sell a lot or have lower-price stock. Every sale/body counts then because it takes more sales for them to make it worth it. Higher end dealers can afford to let their prey come to them and to be more honest because they make more money off their sales.


----------



## JCnGrace

I confess that I really love my family but I'm glad I live about 100 miles from them because I'm usually not involved in their rumor mill...unless it's about me. 

Long story as short as I can make it.

Made plans to go up to see mom tomorrow. She in turn calls & invites my other 3 sisters & probably sister-in-law to come over just because I'm coming up. Ranking sister's 1, 2 & 3 according to age, sister #2 called yesterday to say her son wanted to buy our extra generator can I bring it with me. Sure, not a problem...until I tell hubby who doesn't want me to deliver it without him being along and he doesn't have time to come with me tomorrow. Hubby calls the nephew today to see if he's in a hurry for the generator, answer is no, so he tells nephew I won't be bringing it then. Get a panicked call from sister #1 to find out what's wrong with me. I tell her nothing. She say's "Are you sick?". Me- "No". Her-"Then why aren't you coming tomorrow?" Me-"I am." Her-" Well sister #2 called and said (my) hubby called her and said you wasn't coming. I guess I better call everyone and tell them you're ok, we thought you were really sick or had gotten hurt bad or something."

All this from hubby calling my nephew to tell him he preferred to be along when nephew takes possession of the generator. Never called sister #2 at all. So how they got that I was on my death bed out of that is beyond me. LOL


----------



## Golden Horse

I confess I need ideas....schooling show on Sunday and there is a pot luck lunch.....what shall I take, any good ideas?


----------



## JCnGrace

Hot? Cold? Finger foods?


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Tandoori chicken is really good we make it with Greek yoghurt and tandoori paste and we just make a small side salad with tomato and cucumber and make a sauce of Greek yoghurt /garlic and lemon juice we made it for a jump clinic. It's relatively easy to make and makes quite a bit.


----------



## greentree

The broccolli salad that has bacon and red onion and sunflower seeds....


----------



## Golden Horse

JCnGrace said:


> Hot? Cold? Finger foods?


Cold and finger food


----------



## karliejaye

I confess, my darned cat made me look a fool! Got home from work yesterday, he was still gulping a bit when swallowing and hadn't touched his food. I get him in the crate and drive to the vet's office. He has lost 2 pounds, and has a temperature of 103.6. But the whole time we're there he's breathing just fine and doesn't cough or sneeze or drool or anything!
Luckily the vet believes me (he DOES have a fever afterall). He cant find anything lodged in him, and his intestines feel empty, so no blockage. We discuss that since he's still on antibiotics and a long-lasting steroid it's unlikely to be bacterial infection or allergies, so probably a virus. All we can do is let it ride. Last night he was back to his mischievous self, with a few sneezing fit here and there.


----------



## Mulefeather

Golden Horse said:


> Cold and finger food


I always liked the Pinwheel sandwiches- basically the kind where it's something like mayo or cream cheese spread on tortillas, bit of tomato/lettuce/spinach, and various meats and cheeses. Each roll makes about 8 little sandwiches and people seem to love them. Super-easy to assemble too.


----------



## Golden Horse

Great idea @Mulefeather...

I confess I simply do not understand some decisions......pretty angry right now


----------



## PoptartShop

I second @*Mulefeather* , pinwheel sandwiches are delicious and easy to eat at the same time. You can even buy them pre-made if you're too lazy to make them yourself. Delicious!
Hmm...what else, crackers/cheese, mini dogs, etc. Plenty of cool ideas on Pinterest, but if you want something quick I say go for the pinwheels! They'll love them!
@*karliejaye* , don't you hate that...when you try to show someone something, then bam it doesn't happen then & there?! Like why! Aww, I hope he feels better soon. Glad he's not sneezing as much, it should pass. Such a little stinker not letting the vet see what he's been doing! Grrrr.
@Golden Horse, what's going on?

I confess...I am addicted to hummus. It's just so darn good!


----------



## Rain Shadow

Golden, please check and see if there are any vegetarians at the show. I'm a vegetarian and those things suck for us because most people go meat. 

If you can do a tasty vegi sandwich its a really nice thing for us.


----------



## Rain Shadow

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Rain, the salesman and the manager make commission regardless of what bike they sell. I've seen salesmen so some pretty schiesty stuff to get a deal done. The managers let them because they get a piece of the take. Finance guys aren't much better. It's worse in dealerships where they don't sell a lot or have lower-price stock. Every sale/body counts then because it takes more sales for them to make it worth it. Higher end dealers can afford to let their prey come to them and to be more honest because they make more money off their sales.


That makes a lot of sense. We don't have any experience with dealerships. Both our families own used cars, we both drive Craigslist finds. So we were easy prey. 

That Honda dealer has lost our service tho. The Harley dealer that's been honest with us is who she plans to buy from now. And she's going to tell her friends that ride bikes to steer clear of the Honda. If they will lie over something so simple as financing, what else would they lie on?


----------



## Change

@Rain Shadow - pretty much everything. ;-)
@Golden Horse - you can make pinwheels that are purely veggie, too. I love me some meat, but I'm also a veggie-holic at times.

I confess I'm glad it's finally raining, but I also confess I'm not looking forward to getting soaked in a few minutes when I go out to feed!


----------



## Golden Horse

MMM these sound nice.....Mexican Pinwheels | Minimalist Baker Recipes

Oh and I confess I MAY have possibly just bought that matching saddle blanket


----------



## greentree

Those do sound good! Too much trouble for me...I would just make 7 layer dip, and take some chips!


----------



## Golden Horse

greentree said:


> Those do sound good! Too much trouble for me...I would just make 7 layer dip, and take some chips!


Oooh, chips and dip......


----------



## Change

@Golden Horse - and now Fergie will absolutely need a pair of teal boots. She can wear the new sparkly ones when you wear white! {{evil grin and running away from the thrown object}}

signed - your friendly shopping enabler


----------



## SwissMiss

Change said:


> @Golden Horse - and now Fergie will absolutely need a pair of teal boots. She can wear the new sparkly ones when you wear white! {{evil grin and running away from the thrown object}}
> 
> signed - your friendly shopping enabler


Maybe they make sparkly *teal* boots as well????


----------



## Briggsbay

I really really really want to buy a nice headstall and breastcollar for my paint mare, but the one I want has fringe on the breastcollar. I am not a barrel racer, I compete in Mountain Trail. I know a lot of bling is usually frowned upon in Trail, but is fringe really just for barrel racers? This set is actually a little out of character for me, but I like it **** it. What should I do.......What should I do...................


----------



## Golden Horse

SwissMiss said:


> Maybe they make sparkly *teal* boots as well????


Thankfully I can only find turquoise:wink: VenTECH Elite Sports Medicine Boot Value 4 Pack


----------



## SwissMiss

Golden Horse said:


> Thankfully I can only find turquoise:wink: VenTECH Elite Sports Medicine Boot Value 4 Pack


The "pacific blue" is awefully close to teal :wink:


----------



## Golden Horse

SwissMiss said:


> The "pacific blue" is awefully close to teal :wink:



Save
Save​


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

There is one there called 'turquoise GLITTER'


----------



## PoptartShop

I confess...I am enjoying a nice glass of wine, & I'm super relaxed...perfect way to end my Friday!


----------



## Golden Horse

PoptartShop said:


> I confess...I am enjoying a nice glass of wine, & I'm super relaxed...perfect way to end my Friday!



Cheers, I'm enjoying a glass of red here


----------



## PoptartShop

I'm having white for once, I realllllly love red though but I only had white so no choice hahaha. *clinks*! CHEERS!!!


----------



## SwissMiss

Golden Horse said:


> Save
> Save​


Comes in glitter too


----------



## SwissMiss

Would love some red as well - but we are out *snif*

Maybe better this way, considering moving day is tomorrow...


----------



## JCnGrace

Briggsbay said:


> I really really really want to buy a nice headstall and breastcollar for my paint mare, but the one I want has fringe on the breastcollar. I am not a barrel racer, I compete in Mountain Trail. I know a lot of bling is usually frowned upon in Trail, but is fringe really just for barrel racers? This set is actually a little out of character for me, but I like it **** it. What should I do.......What should I do...................


My train of thought is use what you want, as long as it's safe, and who gives a rat's patootie what anyone else thinks about that. I ride trails in a black western saddle that has A LOT of silver on it. Not that I particularly wanted the silver but the saddle fit all my demands of being black, comfortable for me, fit my horse, and didn't break the bank. The silver just happened to come with the saddle. LOL


----------



## Rain Shadow

Apparently HF is cutting off half my post today. Third time this has happend. 

So I'm gonna confused probably 99% of you with this. I'm a fangirl who spends far to much free time reading fanfiction. 

I've become addicted to a rare ship and now I've read all the good fics on Ao3 so now I either have to lower my standards or write my own and I have four other fanfics waiting for me to finish them, so writing my own would not be smart. 

Anyone got any good Matt Murdock/Peter Parker fanfics for me?


----------



## JCnGrace

Golden Horse said:


> Cold and finger food


Chicken or Ham Salad on croissants. 

I have a recipe for Mexican pinwheels that is nothing like the one you posted. The filling is sour cream, cream cheese, taco cheese, salsa & black olives then you serve them with salsa. They are more of an appetizer or snack type thing.

Cucumber sandwiches

Overnight Salad - lettuce, bacon, onion, cauliflower, with a dressing made from mayo & sugar that you are supposed to let sit overnight before serving but I think it's better if you only let it sit for a few hours.

Chinese coleslaw

Cheese Ball & crackers

Anyway those are a few that I can come up with that usually go over good. I have recipes for all the things I listed if any of them sound interesting to you. I also have a desert that goes over big on a hot day too. Chocolate torte. Bottom layer is just a flour & butter crust that you press in and then bake & cool, next layer is cream cheese & cool whip blended together, a layer of instant chocolate pudding, layer of just cool whip and then garnish with either chocolate chips or almond slivers. Easy but time consuming to make and it has to be kept cold or it will melt.


----------



## Change

briggsbay said:


> i really really really want to buy a nice headstall and breastcollar for my paint mare, but the one i want has fringe on the breastcollar. I am not a barrel racer, i compete in mountain trail. I know a lot of bling is usually frowned upon in trail, but is fringe really just for barrel racers? This set is actually a little out of character for me, but i like it **** it. What should i do.......what should i do...................


BUY IT, of course!!!!


----------



## Change

ShirtHotTeez said:


> There is one there called 'turquoise GLITTER'


I had to LIKE this TWICE!!!!


----------



## Change

SwissMiss said:


> Would love some red as well - but we are out *snif*
> 
> Maybe better this way, considering moving day is tomorrow...


Where are you moving to?


----------



## Change

Rain Shadow said:


> Apparently HF is cutting off half my post today. Third time this has happend.
> 
> So I'm gonna confused probably 99% of you with this. I'm a fangirl who spends far to much free time reading fanfiction.
> 
> I've become addicted to a rare ship and now I've read all the good fics on Ao3 so now I either have to lower my standards or write my own and I have four other fanfics waiting for me to finish them, so writing my own would not be smart.
> 
> Anyone got any good Matt Murdock/Peter Parker fanfics for me?


Alas, no.

I'm a SF/Fantasy reader!


----------



## Rain Shadow

Probably gotta get myself into some hot water for this one, buttttt I need to get it off my chest. 

I really hate the mindset of most barrel racers. I got stuck riding with two today and I wanted to strangle them. 

A friend trailer Kenzie and I out, but she invited two girls from her barn that run barrels and I got to have a two hour trail ride of girls that just wanted to run, run, run. With big bits and big spurs and still zero control over their horses. Kenzie and I ended up trailing way behind so we didn't get run over or our heads kicked off. 

Around here barrel racing is the 'thing' all teenage girls want to do and they are so snotty about it. I tried it once and basically got told I wasn't allowed to run because I rode an Arab. So maybe that set me up for a bad relationship with them. 

You have these girls that run these horses with zero real training, just drilling the pattern over and over until these horses are so blown up and ruined they are out of control, then they just get sold cheap and the girl buys the next one. 

I'm not the only one in my area that really dislikes them. My vet jokes that if someone tells him they are a barrel racer, he knows he's gonna have to drag out the hock injections and heavy duty sedatives not to get his head stomped in. 

I'm pretty sure I got myself in trouble on another thread, which I'm now avoiding because I hate this mindset so much. That running barrels is just drilling the pattern. 

I'm obviously not saying all barrel racers are like this. I know we have quite a few great ones on this forum. Sadly tho, it seems like I'm surrounded by the bad and I get sick and tired of seeing it.


----------



## Rain Shadow

Change said:


> Alas, no.
> 
> I'm a SF/Fantasy reader!


Have you looked into Fiction Press? Lots of free original stories being written by people over there. Sure some suck but you can find some really nice gems. I've heard Goodreads is decent too.


----------



## Change

Rain Shadow said:


> Have you looked into Fiction Press? Lots of free original stories being written by people over there. Sure some suck but you can find some really nice gems. I've heard Goodreads is decent too.


Yep. I visit both regularly! I'm not usually a fan of vampire fiction, but I stumbled on Faith Hunter's Skinwalker series. They're very different from your normal vampfic. You might enjoy her. And since there are a dozen or so books, you'll have enough to keep you busy for a week or so!


----------



## Golden Horse

SwissMiss said:


> Would love some red as well - but we are out *snif*
> 
> Maybe better this way, considering moving day is tomorrow...



Good luck with the move..


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I confess I towed my first float today! Wasn't as scary as I thought it would be


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Change said:


> @Rain Shadow - pretty much everything. ;-)


Oh, dear Lord in heaven! The things I could tell you that go on at car dealerships! And I just worked at a small-town one (still had four new car dealership, plus two used car satellites, in our complex). I've heard the big city ones are WAY worse. Drugs, alcohol...yeah, never work at a car dealership. Baaad juju there.



Rain Shadow said:


> Probably gotta get myself into some hot water for this one, buttttt I need to get it off my chest.
> 
> I really hate the mindset of most barrel racers. I got stuck riding with two today and I wanted to strangle them.
> 
> A friend trailer Kenzie and I out, but she invited two girls from her barn that run barrels and I got to have a two hour trail ride of girls that just wanted to run, run, run. With big bits and big spurs and still zero control over their horses. Kenzie and I ended up trailing way behind so we didn't get run over or our heads kicked off.
> 
> Around here barrel racing is the 'thing' all teenage girls want to do and they are so snotty about it. I tried it once and basically got told I wasn't allowed to run because I rode an Arab. So maybe that set me up for a bad relationship with them.
> 
> You have these girls that run these horses with zero real training, just drilling the pattern over and over until these horses are so blown up and ruined they are out of control, then they just get sold cheap and the girl buys the next one.
> 
> I'm not the only one in my area that really dislikes them. My vet jokes that if someone tells him they are a barrel racer, he knows he's gonna have to drag out the hock injections and heavy duty sedatives not to get his head stomped in.
> 
> I'm pretty sure I got myself in trouble on another thread, which I'm now avoiding because I hate this mindset so much. That running barrels is just drilling the pattern.
> 
> I'm obviously not saying all barrel racers are like this. I know we have quite a few great ones on this forum. Sadly tho, it seems like I'm surrounded by the bad and I get sick and tired of seeing it.


That's how "barrel racers" are around here. Hell, you just pretty much described my best friend. Her 19yo OTTB gelding is completely unrideable because all she did was run him on the pattern and run him flat-out on the trail. He's ran her through more fences--at races and on the trail--than I care to count. But, she fancies herself a horse trainer because her QH mare turned out alright (more because the mare is a saint than anything else).


----------



## SwissMiss

Change said:


> Where are you moving to?


Still staying in the same town. Just moving out of the rental in our first house :loveshower:

and no, no horse property :sad:


----------



## Change

Swiss - Great on the house!!! Congrats!!

Re barrel racers - I've known many who have ruined a good horse, but I've also known many who have taken the time to train their horses with all the basics and can still run a pattern, collect a check, and then go for a nice, quiet leisurely ride on the trail. I've ridden some of those horses, and they are as light and responsive as a good reining horse! Training a barrel horse is NEVER just running the pattern over and over - that's how you ruin them. The pros I know, once the horse understands the concept of rate-check-turn, might run a pattern once or twice a week outside of competitions.


----------



## Tazzie

I confess.... I just bought two outfits for my daughter. They were totally necessary.

Be a Unicorn Pant Set ? Screaming Owl

Unicorn Forest Pant Set ? Screaming Owl

I also confess, I feel bad for this kitten. Kaleb woke up just before 9 am, and proceeded to carry around/hold Scratchy until I had him put her down in the bathroom around 11:30. She's still in there hiding/snoozing. She has her bed, litter box, and her food/water in there. He clearly loves her :lol:


----------



## Golden Horse

OOOOh, I may just have to buy that first one for my grand daughter.


----------



## Change

They are both adorable.


----------



## JCnGrace

Would I be a book hoarder if going through a whole laundry basket full of them they all ended up coming home with me except for 5? If so, I confess. LOL


----------



## mkmurphy81

JCnGrace said:


> Would I be a book hoarder if going through a whole laundry basket full of them they all ended up coming home with me except for 5? If so, I confess. LOL


What was wrong with those 5?!?


----------



## Tazzie

Glad you all agree they were cute :lol: I figured fall IS coming, and long sleeves are needed...

Golden Horse, you totally need to get it for your granddaughter!!

Yes JCnGrace, what was wrong with the 5 you left??


----------



## Golden Horse

Aghhhhh I decided to bake for the pot luck tomorrow, I have the oven chock full of stuff for then and for us, and we have had not one, but two power cuts....to many things on overloading our ancient system I think...crossing fingers that everything is OK.


----------



## PoptartShop

@briggsbay...yes, just buy it!!!! Go for it!

Baking sounds good to me! I hope you have fun tomorrow Golden! Enjoy!

I confess, I went swimming at the barn today (luckily, there's a pool there!) & I forgot to apply sunscreen...I burned a little. Grrrrr.


----------



## 6gun Kid

I confess my wife is a swapmeet bada$$. Today we went to the equestrian market in College Station, TX. She bought some fancy leather sport boots that retail for 90 bucks for 35, 2 heavy dutyvstall blankets that retail for 70$, for 10 each, aaaaand a very nice Courbette Hussar for drum rollllllllll, 45 bucks!
I didn't do nearly as well, as I was looking for a set of romal reins and a bosalita ( vaquero style horsemanship is so NOT big in Texas). I did find a drizabone oilskin, in the rare loden color ( they are mostly black or grown) for 60 dollars.


----------



## Golden Horse

Baking turned out OK, Blueberry Cobbler and mini quiches, some cheese and onion and some sausage and cheese


----------



## JCnGrace

mkmurphy81 said:


> What was wrong with those 5?!?


I had already read them.:redface:

I come from a family of readers so we have a system...sign your name, it's your book and you want it back, initials mean you've read it and next person is free to pass it along to someone else, no need to return. Mom & sister #1 are slowing down on reading because of their eyes so between the 2 of them they had a boatload of books to pass on. What I didn't want they were going to put in the church rummage sale so I said I wouldn't take them all but sis said books never did well anyway and they usually end up going to Goodwill so I took all the ones except for those that had my initials in them. 

Some of them were also books that were to be returned to me after they read them anyway. Just the other day I was looking for a Nora Roberts trilogy that I knew I had and unjustly blamed (only to myself thank goodness) a friend for not getting them back to me, they were in the mix. A book has to be from one of my favorite authors or really, really good for me to keep so most of these will go along to my friend after I get done reading them. There is no more room in my office for any more bookshelves and the shelves I have are just about full.

Yes, I know you can store a lot of books in a Kindle or other things of that nature and get rid of the clutter, but I do most of my reading while soaking in the tub so I'm sure I'd be ruining one about once a month or so from dropping it into the water so I stick with real books that get soggy but will dry when you drop them in the tub. LOL


----------



## JCnGrace

Oooo Golden, both look yummy!


----------



## Golden Horse

I confess I need a better memory or a smaller body, or both...

I went to change my patch, and can't find the old one, there is a lot of real estate to search when you have to try and locate the thing...I declared it missing in action.....


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

JCnGrace said:


> Would I be a book hoarder if going through a whole laundry basket full of them they all ended up coming home with me except for 5? If so, I confess. LOL


I have no less than ten apple boxes as full of books as I can get them hiding in one of the spare rooms. I also have enough books scattered throughout the rest of the house (that I've bought in the two years we've lived in this house) to fill at least another apple box...maybe two. :lol:

I confess that I am drawing some sort of perverse satisfaction out of the situation at work right now. The assistant manager, who is supposed to be taking my position on September 1st, is livid with the owner. He's starting to do to her what he's been doing to me for the past year and a half. Unfortunately (or fortunately?), she doesn't handle it nearly as well as I do and is lashing out at pretty much everyone, including me. It's kind of nice (in a sick way) for someone else to be experiencing what I've been dealing with for the past year and a half and be able to step back, throw my hands up, and say "not my circus, not my monkeys anymore!" Does that make me a bad person? :lol:


----------



## greentree

I confess @ 6gunkid 's post made me a little sad....That market was MY deal!! One of the very few THINGS that I miss about Texas....


----------



## Change

@6gun Kid - you didn't score on any of those things unless you post pictures to prove it. Thread law!

@JCnGrace and the rest - I have a 16' floor to ceiling bookcase in my pool table room that is full of hardback books. I have a 9' long, 5' tall bookcase in my bedroom that is mostly paperbacks, with some of my most used hard-bound books. In the den, I have two 6' tall by 30" wide bookcases, also filled with hard-bound books, AND... There are at least 10 more moving boxes full of books in the garage - mostly hard-bound. Taking home a simple basket of books is hardly hoarding in my world! 

Oh, did I mention that my kindle account has more than 500 titles?


----------



## JCnGrace

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I have no less than ten apple boxes as full of books as I can get them hiding in one of the spare rooms. I also have enough books scattered throughout the rest of the house (that I've bought in the two years we've lived in this house) to fill at least another apple box...maybe two. :lol:
> 
> I confess that I am drawing some sort of perverse satisfaction out of the situation at work right now. The assistant manager, who is supposed to be taking my position on September 1st, is livid with the owner. He's starting to do to her what he's been doing to me for the past year and a half. Unfortunately (or fortunately?), she doesn't handle it nearly as well as I do and is lashing out at pretty much everyone, including me. It's kind of nice (in a sick way) for someone else to be experiencing what I've been dealing with for the past year and a half and be able to step back, throw my hands up, and say "not my circus, not my monkeys anymore!" *Does that make me a bad person?* :lol:


Well heck, I've got I don't know how many boxes of books stored in the attic, I wasn't counting them because they're in the detached garage attic and not in the house. 

NO!!!


----------



## JCnGrace

Change said:


> @*6gun Kid* - you didn't score on any of those things unless you post pictures to prove it. Thread law!
> 
> @*JCnGrace* and the rest - I have a 16' floor to ceiling bookcase in my pool table room that is full of hardback books. I have a 9' long, 5' tall bookcase in my bedroom that is mostly paperbacks, with some of my most used hard-bound books. In the den, I have two 6' tall by 30" wide bookcases, also filled with hard-bound books, AND... There are at least 10 more moving boxes full of books in the garage - mostly hard-bound. Taking home a simple basket of books is hardly hoarding in my world!
> 
> Oh, did I mention that my kindle account has more than 500 titles?


Thanks for making me feel better.:wink:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I'm kind of getting whiplash from my owner's mood swings. The assistant manager emailed him and told him off, telling him that he undermines us and that she can't deal with the stress and if he puts her in my position as operations manager, she'll start looking for another job. So, he calls me this morning all chipper and friendly and gushing about what a great job I'm doing and how everyone is going to stay in their positions and apparently I'm back to being his favorite person again. :falloff: :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## Tazzie

Drafty, that would be AWFUL! Hopefully you get a new job, SOON!

I confess, I gained a lot more gray hairs last night... My dearest daughter was playing on her character chair (that we repeatedly tell her NOT to do...) and flipped it backward. Right into our coffee table. Nick grabbed her to snuggle since it was a pretty hard hit. She'd settled down when Nick says "Ummm, get a rag. She's cut her ear pretty bad." Ran to grab one and came back. Cleared it off... to find she'd split the edge of her ear about a quarter of an inch. Great. Off to the ER we go (after waiting for in laws to come grab our son; they were finishing up at a party up the road, and they live next door to us.) Cleaned it off, and she got FOUR stitches. The doctor said she was a trooper though. Took her a full minute after they started to inject her ear to start crying (mind you, she's 2), and stopped after they cleaned it. Only did the fake cry as they stitched it up. The nurse and I were trying to get her to talk. Nurse wanted to know her pony's name (Izzie is our only horse.) Nurse asked if she could ride it. Which is the only word my daughter said when she said a loud "NO!" to the nurse :lol: She had tylenol before we put her to bed (after 1 am this morning....) and hasn't had any since. But dear lord. I gained a lot of gray hairs. I always figured my son would be the first one to get stitches...


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I have no less than ten apple boxes as full of books as I can get them hiding in one of the spare rooms. I also have enough books scattered throughout the rest of the house (that I've bought in the two years we've lived in this house) to fill at least another apple box...maybe two. :lol:
> 
> I confess that I am drawing some sort of perverse satisfaction out of the situation at work right now. The assistant manager, who is supposed to be taking my position on September 1st, is livid with the owner. He's starting to do to her what he's been doing to me for the past year and a half. Unfortunately (or fortunately?), she doesn't handle it nearly as well as I do and is lashing out at pretty much everyone, including me. It's kind of nice (in a sick way) for someone else to be experiencing what I've been dealing with for the past year and a half and be able to step back, throw my hands up, and say "not my circus, not my monkeys anymore!" Does that make me a bad person? :lol:


Keep walking away. Certainly enjoy the chaos - it means they are beginning to understand what you have put up with. If boss wants you back in that position demand a payrise (on top of ORIGINAL pay) and set some ground rules that would make your life easier.

But I would rather hear that you nailed a better job. 

:gallop:


----------



## Change

Tazzie said:


> name (Izzie is our only horse.) I always figured my son would be the first one to get stitches...


That's what my Mom thought, too. My brother did beat me, but only by a few months. He's 4 years older than I am. And if you count, I probably had more until he got mauled by a pair of Chow-Chows. He went over my count that night with 106 stitches just in his scalp. We didn't count the ones on his arms, hands, legs and back. He was in his late 30s then. I've added to my count since and may yet catch up eventually.

Mom did blame me for ALL of her gray hairs and worry lines, though.

Makes me happy that I had 3 boys. ;-)


----------



## Golden Horse

I confess I had a great day at the schooling show, people were friendly, the judge constructive, the riding great and the food OUTSTANDING...this was my favourite of the day Vegetable Pizza I - Printer Friendly - Allrecipes.com just so good.

I'll update the Fergie thread with how we did, but we looked good today. A friend sent this with Chiropractor to see if I would like it, answer YES yes I do


----------



## Tazzie

Change said:


> That's what my Mom thought, too. My brother did beat me, but only by a few months. He's 4 years older than I am. And if you count, I probably had more until he got mauled by a pair of Chow-Chows. He went over my count that night with 106 stitches just in his scalp. We didn't count the ones on his arms, hands, legs and back. He was in his late 30s then. I've added to my count since and may yet catch up eventually.
> 
> Mom did blame me for ALL of her gray hairs and worry lines, though.
> 
> Makes me happy that I had 3 boys. ;-)


Yeah, Kaleb has had a couple ouchies. Was playing on his bed rail when he ripped it off the bed, and landed on it juuuust right. Shoved one of his teeth back up into his gum a bit :icon_rolleyes: it discolored, but didn't need to be removed. They take after their father :lol: I never had any major accidents until I married Nick lol

I love my little girl though. I'm pretty sure they will both give me PLENTY of gray hairs though. They are 15 months apart, my son being the oldest. But Syd thinks she's his age...

Congrats Golden Horse on a good show!!


----------



## greentree

Oh, gosh, GH, it just hit me...you look SO much like my friend, Valerie, that it is not even funny! Almost weird...

Tazzie, what a weekend! Glad she has only minor damage. Brave girl!!


----------



## JCnGrace

ShirtHotTeez said:


> Keep walking away. Certainly enjoy the chaos - it means they are beginning to understand what you have put up with. If boss wants you back in that position demand a payrise (on top of ORIGINAL pay) and set some ground rules that would make your life easier.
> 
> But I would rather hear that you nailed a better job.
> 
> :gallop:


I second, third and fourth this! Shirt, I would like your post a thousand times if the forum would let me.:thumbsup:


----------



## Golden Horse

greentree said:


> Oh, gosh, GH, it just hit me...you look SO much like my friend, Valerie, that it is not even funny! Almost weird...


They say everyone has a double :wink:



JCnGrace said:


> I second, third and fourth this! Shirt, I would like your post a thousand times if the forum would let me.:thumbsup:


And I will 5th 6th and 7th it
Save​


----------



## JCnGrace

I confess that my house is a total wreck right now. Stuff from closets laying everywhere and with all the stuff I've ignored vacuuming so there's dirt and dog hair right along with it. I will be SOOOO glad when the roof & ceiling repairs get done and things can get back in order. To be honest all the things out of place bothers me much more than the dirt. LOL


----------



## Tazzie

greentree said:


> Oh, gosh, GH, it just hit me...you look SO much like my friend, Valerie, that it is not even funny! Almost weird...
> 
> Tazzie, what a weekend! Glad she has only minor damage. Brave girl!!


Me too! We've put a bandaid loosely over the stitches since she's a chronic picker (approved by the doctor), and she's left it alone for the most part. Has enjoyed all the extra snuggles and time with the kitten (her brother is sharing, sometimes...)

JCnGrace, how soon will the roof be done?? The clutter would drive me batty!!


----------



## PoptartShop

@Golden Horse, glad you had such a good time at the schooling show! Plus, good food makes everything better...I love food LOL. Great picture! 
@Tazzie...oh geeze, ouch. Glad she is okay, that had to have hurt!  Poor thing. Kids always seem to get into some type of trouble! Hope she continues to leave it alone, and let it heal!

I confess...I ate a bit unhealthy this weekend...but oh well...it happens LOL.


----------



## Tazzie

Poptartshop, they sure do! Between the kids and the horse always winding up with some crazy scratch, I'm going to end up crazy!!

I will confess, I'm SOO looking forward to the next three weekends!

This weekend we're driving up to Michigan City for a weekend with my family (we're all meeting there and renting 2 houses to stay in.) Kaleb is super excited to see his nana!

Next weekend Nick and I are going riding on his toy, then coming back early Sunday morning as our local fair is going on! We're showing Sunday night and Monday night (championship night, in native costume, when I haven't put my costume on Izzie since.... MAY!) So that'll be fun!!

Then the following weekend will be our 5 year anniversary. We're taking a short vacation down to Gatlinburg (leaving Wednesday night, coming back Sunday). Last time we went we were stuck with another couple (ex friend; long story) who only wanted to sit in the cabin or shop. I hated both. This time we're going to do some hiking and do our own thing! SO excited!! The email for our cabin makes me excited and laugh. They said to make sure you follow the written directions, as the GPS may not find it. Don't rely on phones since there may or may not be cell service. Leave the number of the front desk with all relatives in case of an emergency. And there may or may not be WiFi depending on how close the cabin is to the office. Can you say excited???

I confess I'd like to just fast forward to every weekend now, thanks :lol: good thing I have a decent amount of work to keep me semi busy (just all have long down times....)


----------



## JCnGrace

Tazzie said:


> Me too! We've put a bandaid loosely over the stitches since she's a chronic picker (approved by the doctor), and she's left it alone for the most part. Has enjoyed all the extra snuggles and time with the kitten (her brother is sharing, sometimes...)
> 
> JCnGrace, how soon will the roof be done?? The clutter would drive me batty!!


They are ripping off the old shingles as I type. They got the garage done a week ago Saturday and then we had rain forecast every day for a week. The ceiling, who knows? Hubby has decided he and his son can fix that which is all well and good except for the time frame in which it will get done. I will put the stuff away from the closets between the jobs though because I won't be able to stand it sitting out that long.


----------



## 6gun Kid

@greentree It is our thing too, we had our first date there. So, we try and make at least every other year. Plus we have friends in College Station, and it gives us a chance to catch up with them.


----------



## Golden Horse

I confess I should of uploaded this video to youtube overnight, I forgot that my camera takes such high quality stuff, 67% complete one and three quarter hours to go. Jim is in for lunch and complaining at how slow the internet is running....OOPS


----------



## HeroAndGunner

Tazzie said:


> Poptartshop, they sure do! Between the kids and the horse always winding up with some crazy scratch, I'm going to end up crazy!!
> 
> I will confess, I'm SOO looking forward to the next three weekends!
> 
> This weekend we're driving up to Michigan City for a weekend with my family (we're all meeting there and renting 2 houses to stay in.) Kaleb is super excited to see his nana!
> 
> Next weekend Nick and I are going riding on his toy, then coming back early Sunday morning as our local fair is going on! We're showing Sunday night and Monday night (championship night, in native costume, when I haven't put my costume on Izzie since.... MAY!) So that'll be fun!!
> 
> Then the following weekend will be our 5 year anniversary. We're taking a short vacation down to Gatlinburg (leaving Wednesday night, coming back Sunday). Last time we went we were stuck with another couple (ex friend; long story) who only wanted to sit in the cabin or shop. I hated both. This time we're going to do some hiking and do our own thing! SO excited!! The email for our cabin makes me excited and laugh. They said to make sure you follow the written directions, as the GPS may not find it. Don't rely on phones since there may or may not be cell service. Leave the number of the front desk with all relatives in case of an emergency. And there may or may not be WiFi depending on how close the cabin is to the office. Can you say excited???
> 
> I confess I'd like to just fast forward to every weekend now, thanks :lol: good thing I have a decent amount of work to keep me semi busy (just all have long down times....)




I hope your weekends turn out great! I love the smokies! We take several trips down there a year. With our big trip being over Thanksgiving. I go with my family...so my Fiancé and I make sure to take our own car down because I like being up in the mountains hiking and exploring during the day and downtown at night. My sister on the other hand hates the outdoors and only wants to go shopping. No thank you I can do that at home! But the smokies is probably my fave place to go, I've been to quite a few places but my heart always wanders back there lol.


For cabin rental we used to always used Diamond rental, but last year went with Cabin USA and both were great to work with!


My favorite restaurant is Bubba Gump Shrimp Company but we do usually just cook in the cabin. I have so many favorite things to do that I want to list but that will take forever! Enjoy the vacation!


----------



## karliejaye

I confess, this weekend I discovered a leak and black mold behind the bathtub surround in the on suite bathroom. I am not happy about it at all! I have a plumber coming out Wednesday AM to fix the leak and I reached out to a mold remediation company. They are booked for a few months, but since the infestation is less than 10 square feet, I can do it myself. They even gave me a how-to. 
So I am off to the Home Depot to get my weapons and some plastic to isolate the room. 


Why oh why does this happen when I am solo!?


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

karliejaye said:


> I confess, this weekend I discovered a leak and black mold behind the bathtub surround in the on suite bathroom. I am not happy about it at all! I have a plumber coming out Wednesday AM to fix the leak and I reached out to a mold remediation company. They are booked for a few months, but since the infestation is less than 10 square feet, I can do it myself. They even gave me a how-to.
> So I am off to the Home Depot to get my weapons and some plastic to isolate the room.
> 
> 
> Why oh why does this happen when I am solo!?


Murphy's Law!!!


----------



## GMA100

I confess that I think I had a mini heat stroke today:sad:.


----------



## PoptartShop

Aww that sucks @Karliejaye. I hope it gets taken care of soon. Going into Home Depot is scary...LOL I rarely set foot in there! Hahaha let the men do it right!! Jk you'll be fine! 

@GMA100 oh that's no good! How hot was it today? 

I confess...I just started watching a new show on Netflix, Stranger Things...& I probably shouldn't be watching it by myself. It's weird but so good at the same time. Just hope I don't have nightmares! LOL.


----------



## GMA100

PoptartShop;9339729
@GMA100 oh that's no good! How hot was it today? :(
[/QUOTE said:


> I think 100 degrees fahrenheit, not sure.
> I feel better now, its so easy to get dehydrated this time of year.


----------



## greentree

I confess I have been wondering what happened to some previous HF horses....owners quite similar to our current favorite.....

Remember Barbie? The black and white TWH....
And the mare that had Winston....the lady did not know her breeding date, and we waited forever...


----------



## JCnGrace

greentree said:


> I confess I have been wondering what happened to some previous HF horses....owners quite similar to our current favorite.....
> 
> Remember Barbie? The black and white TWH....
> And the mare that had Winston....the lady did not know her breeding date, and we waited forever...


I sometimes get to wondering about posters that no longer post.


----------



## JCnGrace

karliejaye said:


> I confess, this weekend I discovered a leak and black mold behind the bathtub surround in the on suite bathroom. I am not happy about it at all! I have a plumber coming out Wednesday AM to fix the leak and I reached out to a mold remediation company. They are booked for a few months, but since the infestation is less than 10 square feet, I can do it myself. They even gave me a how-to.
> So I am off to the Home Depot to get my weapons and some plastic to isolate the room.
> 
> 
> Why oh why does this happen when I am solo!?


I feel ya girl only it's growing in my bedroom thus the new roof and ceiling work. Oh and after 17 years of having to drag the step ladder in from the garage to clean the skylights I told hubby I was over it and to have them take them out and roof over them so that is part of the ceiling repair too.


----------



## JCnGrace

GMA100 said:


> I confess that I think I had a mini heat stroke today:sad:.


Seems like once you've suffered from one once then they come on more easily thereafter so make sure you take preventative steps like hydrating and making sure you have enough fuel in your system for whatever activity. 

Sure glad you're feeling better now.


----------



## JCnGrace

I confess I can't figure out how to quote multiple posts in one reply. I've tried the "MQ" button but it didn't work. How the heck do you do it?


----------



## Golden Horse

Hit the MQ button on each post you want to quote, then hit the reply button and they should all be there, depending on what version of HF you are running, what device you are using, your platform, if there is a Y in the day :icon_rolleyes:

I confess hubby is in the bad books again....I was tightening some bolts on a wheel, while he was fixing a spring loaded drive wheel, guess who let the spring off to test it, guess who still had a hand in the way....luckily I just have some pretty blue ends to some fingers, I thought it was going to be worse when I looked....


----------



## JCnGrace

Golden Horse said:


> Hit the MQ button on each post you want to quote, then hit the reply button and they should all be there, depending on what version of HF you are running, what device you are using, your platform, if there is a Y in the day :icon_rolleyes:
> 
> I confess hubby is in the bad books again....I was tightening some bolts on a wheel, while he was fixing a spring loaded drive wheel, guess who let the spring off to test it, guess who still had a hand in the way....luckily I just have some pretty blue ends to some fingers, I thought it was going to be worse when I looked....


Thanks, I'll give that a whirl the next time.

It's a wonder you have any fingers left, you're always smashing, cutting or otherwise abusing them. I realize you're a farmer and it's par for the course but there is a reason they make work gloves! I know, I don't like to wear them either but age and thinner skin is forcing the issue if I want to be able to use them the next day. LOL


----------



## Golden Horse

I did get good at wearing them for a while, but have got out the habit....not even when I am riding


----------



## JCnGrace

What reply button? If I hit "post quick reply" it comes up that my message is too short and if I just click in the message box nothing shows up which is the same as I get if I click on several "MQ' and then try the "go advanced reply button...nothing there.

I still use the classic version, desktop computer, windows something or the other (not the latest but 8 maybe?) and IE.


----------



## JCnGrace

PoptartShop said:


> Aww that sucks @Karliejaye. I hope it gets taken care of soon. Going into Home Depot is scary...LOL I rarely set foot in there! Hahaha let the men do it right!! Jk you'll be fine!
> 
> @GMA100 oh that's no good! How hot was it today?
> 
> I confess...I just started watching a new show on Netflix, Stranger Things...& I probably shouldn't be watching it by myself. It's weird but so good at the same time. Just hope I don't have nightmares! LOL.





GMA100 said:


> I think 100 degrees fahrenheit, not sure.
> I feel better now, its so easy to get dehydrated this time of year.





greentree said:


> I confess I have been wondering what happened to some previous HF horses....owners quite similar to our current favorite.....
> 
> Remember Barbie? The black and white TWH....
> And the mare that had Winston....the lady did not know her breeding date, and we waited forever...





Golden Horse said:


> I did get good at wearing them for a while, but have got out the habit....not even when I am riding


Well how about that? I went to quote Golden and all the others I had tried to multi quote earlier showed up. LOL So I must have to mq all but the last one at which time I just hit quote. Now I have to see if that's it so ignore my next post too as I'm just testing.


----------



## JCnGrace

shirthotteez said:


> murphy's law!!!





gma100 said:


> i confess that i think i had a mini heat stroke today:sad:.





poptartshop said:


> aww that sucks @karliejaye. I hope it gets taken care of soon. Going into home depot is scary...lol i rarely set foot in there! Hahaha let the men do it right!! Jk you'll be fine!
> 
> @gma100 oh that's no good! How hot was it today?
> 
> i confess...i just started watching a new show on netflix, stranger things...& i probably shouldn't be watching it by myself. It's weird but so good at the same time. Just hope i don't have nightmares! Lol.





gma100 said:


> i think 100 degrees fahrenheit, not sure.
> I feel better now, its so easy to get dehydrated this time of year.


yay!!!


----------



## Golden Horse

This one


----------



## JCnGrace

Golden Horse said:


> I did get good at wearing them for a while, but have got out the habit....not even when I am riding


I've never worn gloves for riding unless it's because of weather but I have started wearing them when working with hay (other than feeding), having to lift something heavy with sharp edges, or helping hubby work on machinery.


----------



## JCnGrace

Oh and I refuse to help him with anything electrical EVER!!! He burnt that bridge when I was helping him hang a light fixture. My dad was an electrician and he never caused me to get shocked when I'd play helper.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I confess that DH and I were playing around earlier (mutually instigated, not him rough-housing like normal) and he accidentally clocked me a good one on the face. Right on my upper lip and right side of my nose. He was leaning into me and I tried to duck out from his weight, so as he fell forward, he threw out his hands to catch himself, presumably on my shoulders. He didn't realize that I wasn't moving back, but to the side, and as his hand came forward, kind of "clawed" to grab my shoulders, his knuckles cracked me in the face. I also confess that I started laughing like crazy. It hurt, but not as bad as I expected. IDK why I found it so funny, though. Now, I'm sporting a lovely light bruise on my top lip that makes it look like I've either got dirt on my face or half a moustache, depending on the light, my face hurts (not horribly, but it's ridiculously annoying), and I have a headache. Go me! :lol:


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

ummmm, ok. so what is the point of the reply button?


----------



## greentree

JCnGrace said:


> What reply button? If I hit "post quick reply" it comes up that my message is too short and if I just click in the message box nothing shows up which is the same as I get if I click on several "MQ' and then try the "go advanced reply button...nothing there.
> 
> I still use the classic version, desktop computer, windows something or the other (not the latest but 8 maybe?) and IE.


Yeah, yeah, but does the day end in "Y"?????


----------



## PoptartShop

I just hit 'quick reply' or quote if I'm quoting someone...I CONFESS, I never even noticed a Reply button on the left side until just now. Silly me! Apparently I'm not that observant haha.

Ouch, Drafty! Awwww, that sucks.  At least it was accidental LOL.

I confess...I really hate back to school traffic during my commute to work. Ugh, I didn't miss it.


----------



## GMA100

I confess this HF is driving me wacky!!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

It must be my week for accidents. Was putting out the toaster for breakfast at the hotel (yes, I'm working an overnight shift...again...auditor called out sick and there wasn't anyone else to call) and needed to shift some stuff over for it to fit. Shifted the stuff over, then went to grab the toaster (it had been perched halfway on top of the nearest item that needed to be shifted) and it came slamming down on my hand. Nothing broken (I don't think), but it hurts like a son of a motherless goat.


----------



## 6gun Kid

DraftyAiresMum said:


> but it hurts like a son of a motherless goat.


 Three Amigos reference, right on!


----------



## PoptartShop

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I confess that DH and I were playing around earlier (mutually instigated, not him rough-housing like normal) and he accidentally clocked me a good one on the face. Right on my upper lip and right side of my nose. He was leaning into me and I tried to duck out from his weight, so as he fell forward, he threw out his hands to catch himself, presumably on my shoulders. He didn't realize that I wasn't moving back, but to the side, and as his hand came forward, kind of "clawed" to grab my shoulders, his knuckles cracked me in the face. I also confess that I started laughing like crazy. It hurt, but not as bad as I expected. IDK why I found it so funny, though. Now, I'm sporting a lovely light bruise on my top lip that makes it look like I've either got dirt on my face or half a moustache, depending on the light, my face hurts (not horribly, but it's ridiculously annoying), and I have a headache. Go me! :lol:





DraftyAiresMum said:


> It must be my week for accidents. Was putting out the toaster for breakfast at the hotel (yes, I'm working an overnight shift...again...auditor called out sick and there wasn't anyone else to call) and needed to shift some stuff over for it to fit. Shifted the stuff over, then went to grab the toaster (it had been perched halfway on top of the nearest item that needed to be shifted) and it came slamming down on my hand. Nothing broken (I don't think), but it hurts like a son of a motherless goat.


Oh goodness, that's terrible.:sad: Glad you're okay. Toasters are heavy, that had to have hurt! *hugs* I hope your week goes smoother...it's only Tuesday, it has to get better right?! Ugh. We all have those weeks, trust me I'm accident prone myself.


----------



## Tazzie

HeroAndGunner said:


> I hope your weekends turn out great! I love the smokies! We take several trips down there a year. With our big trip being over Thanksgiving. I go with my family...so my Fiancé and I make sure to take our own car down because I like being up in the mountains hiking and exploring during the day and downtown at night. My sister on the other hand hates the outdoors and only wants to go shopping. No thank you I can do that at home! But the smokies is probably my fave place to go, I've been to quite a few places but my heart always wanders back there lol.
> 
> 
> For cabin rental we used to always used Diamond rental, but last year went with Cabin USA and both were great to work with!
> 
> 
> My favorite restaurant is Bubba Gump Shrimp Company but we do usually just cook in the cabin. I have so many favorite things to do that I want to list but that will take forever! Enjoy the vacation!


I'm super excited! We're using Honeymoon Hills this go around :lol: there were good reviews for it. Haven't gone to Bubba Gump. Nick's favorite is the Old Mill, which we will go to on the 10th (our anniversary). And definitely going to Dixie Stampede :lol: I had fun with that. We'll go down into town at night as well, but the rest of it will be OUTSIDE/out of town! We found a horse back riding place last time we went, and plan to go again this year. I'm excited to do more than just walk up and down the strip. SO BORING. Or sitting in the cabin! I wanna go exploring!



Golden Horse said:


> I confess hubby is in the bad books again....I was tightening some bolts on a wheel, while he was fixing a spring loaded drive wheel, guess who let the spring off to test it, guess who still had a hand in the way....luckily I just have some pretty blue ends to some fingers, I thought it was going to be worse when I looked....


OUCH!! Glad you're ok!!

Alright, I confess. I have an issue. And I'm trying to think of a tactful way to stop it.

So, family trip to Michigan City. One of my uncles (A) asked me to bring Cards Against Humanity. Of course! We've played before and had a blast (laughed at my mom for not knowing some of the stuff :lol

My other uncle (B) is going as well. He has two daughters. His oldest (C) is 17. His youngest (D) is 11. C plans to play. I JUST got a little less uncomfortable with her playing since she is technically old enough (still a bit weird.)

Mom was telling B how my grandma was planning stuff for D and my other two cousins (A's kids). B said "Oh no, D can play. She's played before. We're very open in our household."

I DO NOT WANT TO PLAY WITH AN ELEVEN YEAR OLD. (so strongly against it that it needed all caps.)

Mom was like "I'll just take Kaleb and Sydney and go play elsewhere (we would have played after they went to bed; both kids mimic what we say, and I do NOT want them learning what is on those cards!!). If we all just do something other than play, maybe he'll get the hint."

I do NOT want to bring my game, and not play it. I don't want to "forget it at home" because I enjoy playing with my parents and my uncles/aunts. But I will NOT play with my eleven year old cousin. B is the type that would get pouty/whiny the rest of the trip because of it, and D would be quiet angry.

Friends just suggested saying I do not want her playing my game, that I do not morally agree with letting someone so young play that game with me. That game gets RAUNCHY. Not just for what is on the cards, but there will be a lot of drinking involved, and barriers tumble. Just not something I want to do with a kid so freaking young. ARG.

On top of this, I had a crummy ride. Hello sassy half Arab mares and their extreme opinion on things... Ended well, but all of this in one night is just too much (the uncle thing came after the ride; it didn't cause the rough ride.)


----------



## karliejaye

PoptartShop said:


> Aww that sucks @Karliejaye. I hope it gets taken care of soon. Going into Home Depot is scary...LOL I rarely set foot in there! Hahaha let the men do it right!! Jk you'll be fine!
> 
> @GMA100 oh that's no good! How hot was it today?
> 
> I confess...I just started watching a new show on Netflix, Stranger Things...& I probably shouldn't be watching it by myself. It's weird but so good at the same time. Just hope I don't have nightmares! LOL.




I actually LOVE the Home Depot and doing repairs and home improvement stuff, lol. I just don't particularly like crawling in tight spaces while wearing a respirator and not being 100% sure what I'm doing. 


And Stranger Things is awesome! Before DH headed off to the big city for work, we binged that show and finished it in 3 nights (it was too hot to get anything productive done any way). But I had to watch something funny, like Comedy Bang Bang or a random cartoon afterwards before I went to bed. It's so wonderfully creepy.


----------



## PoptartShop

@karliejaye, oh well that's good! How did it go?
LOL yeah, I'm only halfway done the 2nd episode. I had to go to bed so I couldn't binge, but I'm anxious to get home to watch it tonight. I definitely had to watch something else though before bed too- it was creeping me out haha. But still so good!


----------



## Golden Horse

@Tazzie time to get assertive, "I am simply not comfortable playing that sort of game with an 11 year old in the group, so it's best that I don't bring it"

You could soften the blow by saying "But I have this great game that will be fun for all ages" Then find one quick!


----------



## karliejaye

I haven't done the clean up yet. Plumber's coming tomorrow and may need to get in there. Once I scrub and disturb the mold I have to seal up the room for 48 hours to keep mold spores from getting into the bedroom. So it'll get done on Saturday probably.


----------



## PoptartShop

That sounds good. Hopefully it doesn't take too long, should be good as new soon!  

I confess...it's almost noon & I already want to take my lunch. I try to wait until like 1 usually but hey. I AM GETTING HANGRY...hungry + angry!


----------



## JCnGrace

karliejaye said:


> I haven't done the clean up yet. Plumber's coming tomorrow and may need to get in there. Once I scrub and disturb the mold I have to seal up the room for 48 hours to keep mold spores from getting into the bedroom. So it'll get done on Saturday probably.


All that? We just sprayed 50/50 bleach & water on it then scraped. Does this mean spores floated in the house and is going to grow everywhere now? CRAP!!!


----------



## Golden Horse

Golden Horse said:


> @*Tazzie* time to get assertive, "I am simply not comfortable playing that sort of game with an 11 year old in the group, so it's best that I don't bring it"
> 
> You could soften the blow by saying "But I have this great game that will be fun for all ages" Then find one quick!


And DO NOT preface that statement with "I'm sorry" because you aren't, you have a reasonable view, and you are entitled to it....


----------



## JCnGrace

Listen up folks! As fun as it is to sit and pop the bubbles on bubblewrap we need to stop this habit immediately so we can save it up and send it to Drafty & Golden. They are more accident prone than any one of my horses (knock on wood) so I think they need it worse. LOL


----------



## JCnGrace

Tazzie said:


> I'm super excited! We're using Honeymoon Hills this go around :lol: there were good reviews for it. Haven't gone to Bubba Gump. Nick's favorite is the Old Mill, which we will go to on the 10th (our anniversary). And definitely going to Dixie Stampede :lol: I had fun with that. We'll go down into town at night as well, but the rest of it will be OUTSIDE/out of town! We found a horse back riding place last time we went, and plan to go again this year. I'm excited to do more than just walk up and down the strip. SO BORING. Or sitting in the cabin! I wanna go exploring!
> 
> 
> 
> OUCH!! Glad you're ok!!
> 
> Alright, I confess. I have an issue. And I'm trying to think of a tactful way to stop it.
> 
> So, family trip to Michigan City. One of my uncles (A) asked me to bring Cards Against Humanity. Of course! We've played before and had a blast (laughed at my mom for not knowing some of the stuff :lol
> 
> My other uncle (B) is going as well. He has two daughters. His oldest (C) is 17. His youngest (D) is 11. C plans to play. I JUST got a little less uncomfortable with her playing since she is technically old enough (still a bit weird.)
> 
> Mom was telling B how my grandma was planning stuff for D and my other two cousins (A's kids). B said "Oh no, D can play. She's played before. We're very open in our household."
> 
> I DO NOT WANT TO PLAY WITH AN ELEVEN YEAR OLD. (so strongly against it that it needed all caps.)
> 
> Mom was like "I'll just take Kaleb and Sydney and go play elsewhere (we would have played after they went to bed; both kids mimic what we say, and I do NOT want them learning what is on those cards!!). If we all just do something other than play, maybe he'll get the hint."
> 
> I do NOT want to bring my game, and not play it. I don't want to "forget it at home" because I enjoy playing with my parents and my uncles/aunts. But I will NOT play with my eleven year old cousin. B is the type that would get pouty/whiny the rest of the trip because of it, and D would be quiet angry.
> 
> Friends just suggested saying I do not want her playing my game, that I do not morally agree with letting someone so young play that game with me. That game gets RAUNCHY. Not just for what is on the cards, but there will be a lot of drinking involved, and barriers tumble. Just not something I want to do with a kid so freaking young. ARG.
> 
> On top of this, I had a crummy ride. Hello sassy half Arab mares and their extreme opinion on things... Ended well, but all of this in one night is just too much (the uncle thing came after the ride; it didn't cause the rough ride.)


Your game, your rules. Don't know it but I wouldn't even be comfortable playing a raunchy game with a 17 year old let alone an 11 year old. I do think there's such a thing as being too open with kids. I get on hubby for saying inappropriate things in front of the 15 year old gs and cussing. I'm sure he's heard it all but he doesn't need to hear it out of grandpa.


----------



## Tazzie

Golden Horse said:


> And DO NOT preface that statement with "I'm sorry" because you aren't, you have a reasonable view, and you are entitled to it....


Apparently I'm not the only one who got upset over this. He's been talked to and told point blank she is not welcome to play this game. Basically, if he insists, the game will not be played. So I'll still be bringing it, but they will see the stubborn side where I don't budge.

But good idea. I have PLENTY of other games (including Apples to Apples, the "clean" version of CAH...).

And no. There will be no "I'm sorry." It'll literally be "No, she is not playing. End of story." I think my family is bringing the majority of the group activities. We're bringing corn hole, and my mom is bringing a new game she picked up. The others are bringing... bikes and kayaks. Cause that's a good group activity :icon_rolleyes: (my grandma has been complaining to my mom that everyone is going to go off and not spend any time together... when my mom and I are the only ones bringing group things.)

Let's just hope this trip goes well in general. And it doesn't end up in a huge fight :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I confess I passed both of my competencies today!!! wweee


----------



## WhimsicalMe

I confess I just found a video that proves I may have been opposite on my leg cues my entire life... I'm ashamed but I also am just a little field rider.


----------



## Golden Horse

WhimsicalMe said:


> I confess I just found a video that proves I may have been opposite on my leg cues my entire life... I'm ashamed but I also am just a little field rider.


LOL, many of us have those moments...whadda you mean I've been doing it wrong all my life.


----------



## JCnGrace

We have a new roof! Then hubby informs me I can't put stuff back in the closets because he's going to have to go in the attic after a rain to make sure all is dry ( the closets contain the attic accesses, one on each end of the house). Boo! Hiss! I haven't had the need to hope for a rain yet this summer but we have chances for today and tomorrow so I hope we can get a pretty good one in.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

Rainaisabelle said:


> I confess I passed both of my competencies today!!! wweee


:thumbsup: :cheers:


----------



## Tazzie

Congrats @*Rainaisabelle*!! I knew you could do it!


----------



## PoptartShop

I confess, I am obsessed with hummus...it's so good with wheat thins. My new favorite snack!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I confess my errand list for tomorrow is so long ... Stupid horse show lmfao


----------



## PoptartShop

Rainaisabelle said:


> I confess my errand list for tomorrow is so long ... Stupid horse show lmfao


LOL omg that is the worst! It's bittersweet really, haha so many things to buy! I hope you find enough hours in the day to get it all done!!


----------



## greentree

Raina...congratulations!!!!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Yes ! Only 2 assignments, 4 exams, 4 weeks placement and 1 year to go!


----------



## 6gun Kid

Golden Horse said:


> LOL, many of us have those moments...whadda you mean I've been doing it wrong all my life.
> 
> 
> 
> Tazzie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats @*Rainaisabelle*!! I knew you could do it!
> 
> 
> 
> Raina...congratulations!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## PoptartShop

I confess...my cramps are driving me mad today.


----------



## PoptartShop

I CONFESS I'm super excited to get to the barn tonight. Redz had a few days off because we had a little saddle fit issue, but he's all better now! Can't wait for my lesson!! IS IT 4:30 YET I NEED TO GET OUTTA HERE LOL!


----------



## PoptartShop

Does anyone else love hummus? I really do...I never thought I'd like it but it's becoming my addiction LOL


----------



## Golden Horse

I confess I like my saddle, it gets its own seat in my truck when I take it for a ride. 

Hummus is a take it or leave it for me, I tend to have a fad for it for a while then just as suddenly I go off it


----------



## jaydee

*MODERATING*
Some posts have been removed and some edited in line with forum rules on dragging drama from other threads and bullying


*AS A MEMBER NOW:*
For the life of me I do not know why I'm seeing such spiteful posts from fellow members that I simply don't expect it from.
If you don't like something that's in a specific place on the forum then for goodness sake stay away from it
I anyone's missed it - I am REALLY angry right now
If anyone needs to query this comment then please start a Talk to the Team thread


----------



## Drifting

Mule told me this is where everyone is talking now (after I was wondering why the 30 something thread was so quiet!) So I came to check it out. 

I confess I rode Stryder for the first time since the middle of May, and he was not amused by it at all. Jerk threw a few bucks. He'd rather be eating. Oh, and I accidentally left my dogs out all day while I was at work yesterday. And almost did it again today. @[email protected]


----------



## PoptartShop

@Golden Horse, yeah I hear you, it can get old too haha. I only bring it to work so on the weekends I get a little break from it.

I am not a big fan of avocado though...


----------



## Golden Horse

I confess I ..
.
.
.
.
.
have just come back to this post which was open on my laptop, and have no idea what I was going to type......


I'm old and have no memory


----------



## Golden Horse

Now I remember.....my ongoing fascination with how the postal service works...

My show blanket was shipped in North Dakota, it started its journey 321 miles away from me....now it's 1445 miles away......crazy


Arrived at Global Shipping Center
Aug-24-16, 03:34 AM, ERLANGER, KY 41025
In Transit-Arrived at Post Office
Aug-23-16, 22:16 PM, CINCINNATI, OH 45234
In Transit-Arrived at USPS Destination Facility
Aug-23-16, 22:14 PM, CINCINNATI, OH 45234
In Transit-Arrived at USPS Origin Facility
Aug-22-16, 20:19 PM, GRAND FORKS, ND 58201
In Transit-Departed Post Office
Aug-22-16, 18:04 PM, CHURCHS FERRY, ND 58325


----------



## WhimsicalMe

I confess I went to the barn when I was suppose to go get blood work done at the hospital. Ops! Guess I'll have an excuse to make it back out to the town where my new mare is being kept till Monday so that I can go get the bloodwork done.


----------



## elle1959

I confess I haven't been spending enough time on this board or with my horse, but I do want both of those things to change!


----------



## karliejaye

I confess, I have a soft spot for handy-men and service men. The plumber who came and fixed the leak was VERY easy on the eyes. WAY back when I was about 4 or 5 I went through a phase where I wouldn't talk much (to strangers OR family members). Well, we had a few guys come to put up a fence and I was out there talking their ears off. Same thing happened a few months later when we had blinds installed. I've always been a fan of fix-it types. But I was good, kept my wedding ring on and just chatted about work and the shoddy plumber who worked on the place before!


----------



## Rain Shadow

I confess I think I'm going crazy.

I swear I heard a puppy crying. Noah was with me and he started whining like he does when he hears puppies so I have him as a witness that I'm not insane. 

I've been searching everywhere for the last 20 minutes and I haven't heard it since and I can't find it. I'm praying my neighbor has a litter and the sound carried somehow.


----------



## WhimsicalMe

I confess that it's me or the cat. His cat who he delayed getting neutered has been peeing again. We got him neutered a month ago and it stopped but now it's starting again. I can't take it. Surely the boyfriend will understand? :-x


----------



## JCnGrace

PoptartShop said:


> Does anyone else love hummus? I really do...I never thought I'd like it but it's becoming my addiction LOL


Never tried it, sometimes just the name can stop me from having any desire to put it in my mouth.



Golden Horse said:


> Now I remember.....my ongoing fascination with how the postal service works...
> 
> My show blanket was shipped in North Dakota, it started its journey 321 miles away from me....now it's 1445 miles away......crazy
> 
> 
> Arrived at Global Shipping Center
> Aug-24-16, 03:34 AM, ERLANGER, KY 41025
> In Transit-Arrived at Post Office
> Aug-23-16, 22:16 PM, CINCINNATI, OH 45234
> In Transit-Arrived at USPS Destination Facility
> Aug-23-16, 22:14 PM, CINCINNATI, OH 45234
> In Transit-Arrived at USPS Origin Facility
> Aug-22-16, 20:19 PM, GRAND FORKS, ND 58201
> In Transit-Departed Post Office
> Aug-22-16, 18:04 PM, CHURCHS FERRY, ND 58325


I know, our main hub is Louisville. Mail something from here to Salem and it goes to Campbellsburg (the local office that is about the only thing in the town of C-burg) down to Louisville and then back north to Salem. C-burg & Salem are about 5 or 6 miles apart. It wasn't until after they started doing this crazy stuff that they started complaining about operating in the red. Duh, go figure how much more a piece of mail costs when it travels 90 miles and handled be 3 different offices versus what it costs to travel 5-6 miles and handled by 2 offices. 



WhimsicalMe said:


> I confess I went to the barn when I was suppose to go get blood work done at the hospital. Ops! Guess I'll have an excuse to make it back out to the town where my new mare is being kept till Monday so that I can go get the bloodwork done.


I totally spaced a dermatologist appt yesterday. That's what they get what they don't call and remind me because it does me no good to write it on the calendar when I never look at the calendar. Oops!



karliejaye said:


> I confess, I have a soft spot for handy-men and service men. The plumber who came and fixed the leak was VERY easy on the eyes. WAY back when I was about 4 or 5 I went through a phase where I wouldn't talk much (to strangers OR family members). Well, we had a few guys come to put up a fence and I was out there talking their ears off. Same thing happened a few months later when we had blinds installed. I've always been a fan of fix-it types. But I was good, kept my wedding ring on and just chatted about work and the shoddy plumber who worked on the place before!


:rofl: :thumbsup:


----------



## JCnGrace

WhimsicalMe said:


> I confess that it's me or the cat. His cat who he delayed getting neutered has been peeing again. We got him neutered a month ago and it stopped but now it's starting again. I can't take it. Surely the boyfriend will understand? :-x


Convince him that cats prefer to live in barns and catch mice. :wink:


----------



## Tazzie

Golden Horse said:


> Now I remember.....my ongoing fascination with how the postal service works...
> 
> My show blanket was shipped in North Dakota, it started its journey 321 miles away from me....now it's 1445 miles away......crazy
> 
> 
> Arrived at Global Shipping Center
> Aug-24-16, 03:34 AM, ERLANGER, KY 41025
> In Transit-Arrived at Post Office
> Aug-23-16, 22:16 PM, CINCINNATI, OH 45234
> In Transit-Arrived at USPS Destination Facility
> Aug-23-16, 22:14 PM, CINCINNATI, OH 45234
> In Transit-Arrived at USPS Origin Facility
> Aug-22-16, 20:19 PM, GRAND FORKS, ND 58201
> In Transit-Departed Post Office
> Aug-22-16, 18:04 PM, CHURCHS FERRY, ND 58325


It's close enough to where I live I could pick it up :lol: I was a bit surprised to see Erlanger! Cincinnati didn't surprise me since it's a pretty major hub, but Erlanger is really not that large of a place at all.

I confess, I'm beyond ready for my mini vacation this weekend. I love my kids, but they are driving me crazy. And our $%#@ dog has been escaping the invisible fence. Getting his collar jacked up today, hopefully. So tired of it.


----------



## PoptartShop

karliejaye said:


> I confess, I have a soft spot for handy-men and service men. The plumber who came and fixed the leak was VERY easy on the eyes. WAY back when I was about 4 or 5 I went through a phase where I wouldn't talk much (to strangers OR family members). Well, we had a few guys come to put up a fence and I was out there talking their ears off. Same thing happened a few months later when we had blinds installed. I've always been a fan of fix-it types. But I was good, kept my wedding ring on and just chatted about work and the shoddy plumber who worked on the place before!


Whew! Me too! Most of them are always such lookers/hunks. 

I confess...I forgot to take chicken out for dinner tonight. WAH!


----------



## JCnGrace

I confess that a couple of months ago I made the comment that in 17 years we'd not had very many problems with the place. STUPID, STUPID me, I jinxed us!!!

Started with finding the leak and subsequent mold on the ceiling. Day before hubby was mowing and saw water standing...leaking water line that had to be dug up and replaced, they are just finishing that up. Wouldn't you know it was right where it goes under a fence so the wire had to be taken down on the fence and we will have to repair that. I wasn't supposed to turn on any water while they were working so imagine my surprise when I kept hearing a steady drip. Traced it to the filter that goes into the water heater. Hopefully that's our bad luck run of 3 and it gives us a break for a while before the next bad luck streak comes along. LOL


----------



## JCnGrace

Oh and just so you know how my bad luck runs, none of the men working on any of our projects was eye candy. Karlie & Poptart get all that luck.:icon_rolleyes:


----------



## PoptartShop

Oh no, I hope that will be it for aaaaaaaaaaawhile! Sheesh!  But 17 years IS a long time at least so hey, the good luck lasted for awhile right?! Fingers crossed nothing else goes wrong. 

& awwww I'll pass 'em to ya next time LOL!

I confess...I really thought today was Friday. Too bad it's not!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

WhimsicalMe said:


> I confess that it's me or the cat. His cat who he delayed getting neutered has been peeing again. We got him neutered a month ago and it stopped but now it's starting again. I can't take it. Surely the boyfriend will understand? :-x


Are you sure the cat is marking? We thought our younger male was just being a jerk and marking, even after we had him neutered, but it ended up that he wasn't drinking enough water, so it hurt to pee in the litter box.


----------



## WhimsicalMe

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Are you sure the cat is marking? We thought our younger male was just being a jerk and marking, even after we had him neutered, but it ended up that he wasn't drinking enough water, so it hurt to pee in the litter box.


The puddle was HUGE he's definitely drinking enough. It's not marking at all. It's behavior peeing. I have no nose (literally can't smell worth a darn) but the beau was here and he can tell the smell difference between pee and marking. The cats have plenty of bowls out with water on both levels of the house so I'm confident this isn't the issue. He's acting out since we moved in. He no longer gets to sleep on the bed next to my beau cause I move too much. We compromised and put him a bed right next to my beau and at head level with his favorite blanket. We also mixed all four of our cats slowly over a month. He pees on plastic, he pees on the floor, he pees on toys, boxes, the butter dish, the fruit bowl, my beau's clothes (I don't leave any of my clothes on the ground for that exact reason) anything... everything. I've had about enough. We tried restricting him to one room (which is unfair to the cats who like the bedroom to sleep, and unfair to him to be locked in. We've tried telling him no, we've tried catching him in the act, we tried ignoring it. It's been a brutal couple of months but after he got neutered he stopped for a few weeks... and now he's doing it again. He's seven and just got neutered.


----------



## Mulefeather

Whimsical - You may need to get to the vet's and have him checked for a UTI or crystals in his urine. My friend has a cat that expresses his feelings with his bladder, and she found that 3 things worked:

1. Feliway plug-ins, they have a pheromone scent that cats find calming and this helped a lot of his spraying. 
2. Vet diagnosed him with a UTI and crystals, so peeing was super-painful for him. 
3. He takes the kitty version of Prozac, which stops the marking entirely since marking can be an anxious behavior. 

Also, check outside to see if there have been cats marking - cats moving into a new territory who smell scent marks from other cats will drive themselves and you crazy trying to cover up that other cat's scent.


----------



## WhimsicalMe

@Mulefeather I will definitely look into that but they tested his urine and blood when he was neutered and nothing was found still couldn't hurt to have a second inspection.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I confess that today is dragging. Feels like it should be 1 or 2pm and it's barely 11:20am. Ugh!


----------



## PoptartShop

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I confess that today is dragging. Feels like it should be 1 or 2pm and it's barely 11:20am. Ugh!


I'm feeling the same way. It's almost 3 here...but still dragging. Is it Friday yet? Hate looking at the clock!

Whimsical, I hope the cat will be okay & you guys figure out what's going on. 

I confess...I'm spilling everything today. I spilled my cup of water twice, & I just spilled some coffee.


----------



## Mulefeather

I confess I'm about 85% sure I am going to get fired in the next few weeks. I just have this feeling I can't shake, my boss is making me send her daily reports on all my tasks, and I think any small mistake gets reported back to her. I know it's my fault and I have improvements to make, but I also hate the fact that it's just been so...quiet. I wish I'd get yelled at once, told exactly what to improve, and any other criticism they have for me, and just get it out of the way so I can move forward. I've tried to set up a time to talk to my boss tomorrow morning, to try to get some feedback from her, and she hasn't accepted the invite. 

So, yeah. If I could at least make it to closing on this house before I get kicked to the curb, that would be nice. If I have to give up on buying the house, fine - what's one more dream down the drain? If I have it though, I can at least take in a roommate to help pay the mortgage, and still be comfortable and in a nicer place.

I am already taking steps in case it does happen. I've reached out to my old boss who now works at a different company, and I've started back doing small freelance writing gigs at night. Boyfriend's SIL now has a pretty lucrative blogging gig going with a major technology website, so I am going to start working towards things like that myself. The one gig I am working on is paltry, but it's a start - if I can do 5 800-word articles a month, that's an extra $400 a month for me.


----------



## PoptartShop

@Mulefeather, I really hope that isn't the case that you will get fired/laid off.  Your boss should give you constructive criticism of some sort and not just leave you wondering if you're doing something the right way or not. That isn't cool. She needs to accept the invite, try asking her again say, 'I just wanted to follow-up on this? I'd like to meet with you.' Maybe she's just busy and has a lot going on on her end but I hope she gets back to you to meet. Otherwise, she's being a jerk.:icon_rolleyes:

However, I hope it's just a rough week and while I'm sure you are under a lot of pressure, try to do one thing at a time. I'm sorry you're going through this.:sad::sad:


----------



## anndankev

So you are a writer? For some reason I thought you are a nurse.

Good plan to not have all your eggs in one basket. Good luck on your way.


----------



## natisha

Golden Horse said:


> Now I remember.....my ongoing fascination with how the postal service works...
> 
> My show blanket was shipped in North Dakota, it started its journey 321 miles away from me....now it's 1445 miles away......crazy
> 
> 
> Arrived at Global Shipping Center
> Aug-24-16, 03:34 AM, ERLANGER, KY 41025
> In Transit-Arrived at Post Office
> Aug-23-16, 22:16 PM, CINCINNATI, OH 45234
> In Transit-Arrived at USPS Destination Facility
> Aug-23-16, 22:14 PM, CINCINNATI, OH 45234
> In Transit-Arrived at USPS Origin Facility
> Aug-22-16, 20:19 PM, GRAND FORKS, ND 58201
> In Transit-Departed Post Office
> Aug-22-16, 18:04 PM, CHURCHS FERRY, ND 58325


I confess I once took a flight that was much like that. Never let a guy buy your plane ticket.


----------



## natisha

karliejaye said:


> I confess, I have a soft spot for handy-men and service men. The plumber who came and fixed the leak was VERY easy on the eyes. WAY back when I was about 4 or 5 I went through a phase where I wouldn't talk much (to strangers OR family members). Well, we had a few guys come to put up a fence and I was out there talking their ears off. Same thing happened a few months later when we had blinds installed. I've always been a fan of fix-it types. But I was good, kept my wedding ring on and just chatted about work and the shoddy plumber who worked on the place before!


I like 'em handsome & handy too. I confess I picked my current one up in a TSC parking lot.


----------



## natisha

WhimsicalMe said:


> I confess that it's me or the cat. His cat who he delayed getting neutered has been peeing again. We got him neutered a month ago and it stopped but now it's starting again. I can't take it. Surely the boyfriend will understand? :-x


There may be something else wrong with him (the cat). Peeing is usually the first sign that something isn't right. Try a vet visit before one of you leaves for good.


----------



## karliejaye

I confess, I just put 2 ads up on a local horse facebook site, one for each of the boys. I have already been "advertising" them just by word-of mouth, but I just took the plunge. I'm trying so hard to keep a brave face.


----------



## WhimsicalMe

karliejaye said:


> I confess, I just put 2 ads up on a local horse facebook site, one for each of the boys. I have already been "advertising" them just by word-of mouth, but I just took the plunge. I'm trying so hard to keep a brave face.


Are you trying to sell both your boys?


----------



## Mulefeather

anndankev said:


> So you are a writer? For some reason I thought you are a nurse.
> 
> Good plan to not have all your eggs in one basket. Good luck on your way.


My day job is administration and research for a pretty large company. You may be thinking of SlideStop  The writing is pretty much a side gig for me that I would love to be able to turn into a full-time business, and I'm starting to make steps towards that. 

And thank you. I'm hoping that's not the case, too. My ideal would be full-time freelance writer, but in this day and age, that ain't happening. I'll probably be one of those people who has 3-4 different income streams until I die


----------



## WhimsicalMe

I confess that I recently just called about my school loan and found out I'm getting an extra $5000 (luckily I caught their error before it was too late!) my first instinct was a) buy another horse and then I was like whoah one is enough killer. Now I'm dreaming about saddles!


----------



## karliejaye

@WhimsicalMe, yes, I am selling my horses and my 5 acre property to go back to school and change careers. I am hoping that in about 5 years I will once again be in a position to have horses, but for now, I am having to make big changes.


----------



## HeroAndGunner

karliejaye said:


> @*WhimsicalMe*, yes, I am selling my horses and my 5 acre property to go back to school and change careers. I am hoping that in about 5 years I will once again be in a position to have horses, but for now, I am having to make big changes.




What are you wanting to go back to school for?


----------



## Golden Horse

karliejaye said:


> @*WhimsicalMe* , yes, I am selling my horses and my 5 acre property to go back to school and change careers. I am hoping that in about 5 years I will once again be in a position to have horses, but for now, I am having to make big changes.


WOW, that is quite the change, hope it all works out for you


----------



## sarahfromsc

I confess I am loving this mini vacation away from the hubster. I had cereal for dinner. I am happy.


----------



## Golden Horse

I confess I had a bag of Cheezies for lunch!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I confess running quite behind for this show... Luckily it's tomorrow but trying to get everything done before leaving has taken more time then I thought!


----------



## WhimsicalMe

@sarahfromsc I totally have those days! My go to is PBJ, my daughter is equally thrilled when it's PBJ for dinner. Haha. Simple kid.


----------



## WhimsicalMe

I confess I asked for critique on my mare on another forum and man did I get brutal honesty. I was a tad offended at first but then again I asked for it.


----------



## LittleBayMare

I confess that skipping work tomorrow actually crossed my mind because my new saddle and pulling collar are due to arrive tomorrow and I am working 12-8pm tomorrow so even if it does arrive before I leave, I won't have time to try it.  But I have to make the responsible adult choice and go to work. Adulthood! Why do you always do this to me?! Come he!! or high water though, I am trying it tomorrow, even if I have to ride in the dark! Gotta love having a horse who is experienced with moonlight trail rides.


----------



## WhimsicalMe

@LittleBayMare I can't even blame you! I'd totally skip work or ride with you in the moonlight.


----------



## Golden Horse

WhimsicalMe said:


> I confess I asked for critique on my mare on another forum and man did I get brutal honesty. I was a tad offended at first but then again I asked for it.



LOL, it is a little different vibe there that's for sure, but there are some people who know their stuff, they do shoot from the hip though.


----------



## WhimsicalMe

@Golden Horse That's exactly why I asked. I've never been into horses to breed so I wouldn't know half the terms they threw at me though Google is quite educating. I've been a rider through and through never a breeder. If it's not going to cause any lameness or major health issues then I don't see a problem with those 'traits'


----------



## SwissMiss

I confess it's nice to have internet back!
And I also confess that we didn't tell the kiddos yet that we have internet again :wink:


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

karliejaye said:


> @WhimsicalMe, yes, I am selling my horses and my 5 acre property to go back to school and change careers. I am hoping that in about 5 years I will once again be in a position to have horses, but for now, I am having to make big changes.


Sorry you have to sell your horses  but I guess that is life. As to the 5 acres, have you considered leasing it out? Property prices are doing crazy things and it might be so much harder to buy that amount of land at a good price later.


----------



## WhimsicalMe

I confess I probably won't sleep a wink tonight cause I sign papers over on my first horse in 10 years.


----------



## JCnGrace

karliejaye said:


> I confess, I just put 2 ads up on a local horse facebook site, one for each of the boys. I have already been "advertising" them just by word-of mouth, but I just took the plunge. I'm trying so hard to keep a brave face.


 
You're doing a much better job at keeping a brave face than I would. Hugs!


----------



## JCnGrace

WhimsicalMe said:


> I confess I probably won't sleep a wink tonight cause I sign papers over on my first horse in 10 years.


Congrats Whimsical! May the two of you enjoy many happy rides.


----------



## WhimsicalMe

@JCnGrace Thanks! I can't wait. We rode for the first time today it was beautiful.


----------



## JCnGrace

I confess that I sooo do not want to be up and at 'em this early.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I confess we are all set up at the show Roys braided and feet painted black and washed so tomorrow should be easy peasy


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I confess that I am beyond annoyed right now. My audit girl decided to no call-no show tonight to train the new girl, even though she was told at least twice that she was working tonight, including being told by me this morning. Of course, the assistant manager couldn't be bothered, so here I am. I've been up for 21 hours straight and it'll be another 11 hours before I'm off. Then I have to be back 8 hours after that to pull yet another double. I hate my job.


----------



## PoptartShop

Sorry to hear that, @karliejaye. Hoping everything goes smoothly for you in your new career!  

I confess, I'm ANNOYED I had to come in an hour early. My boss wanted me to do a few things, he was like...come in at 7am instead of 8 tomorrow. I mean yeah it's Friday, but come on...I'm so tired.


----------



## WhimsicalMe

I confess I'm off today but I feel everyone's pain.


----------



## PoptartShop

@WhimsicalMe, you are so lucky you're off today! LOL, how do you plan on spending the day?! 

I confess...I'm thinking about Wawa for lunch today.


----------



## Tazzie

What is Wawa?? Now I'm curious :lol:

I confess, my mind is totally gone. I have worked excessively hard this week to keep totally on top of things so I could leave early today and end up where I'm not in a bind when I go away for my anniversary (in about a week and a half...)

Though, it's always nice for the person I do the most work for to tell me how great of a job I do with his samples, and how the data is always awesome! Tells me I do good work  makes me want to ensure quality work all the time (not that I don't already strive for it, but this just helps to boost me a bit!) Never would have I expected to enjoy work like this :lol:


----------



## PoptartShop

LOL omg I totally forgot to add, Wawa is an East coast thing haha, mostly the tri-state area though (DE, PA, MD, NJ). They have yummy hoagies, coffee, sandwiches, snacks, etc. it's like a convenience store but it's sooooo good. & they are gas stations too at some locations. Mmm. You guys probably have something similar! 

Sadly, Hoagiefest just ended for the summer...Hoagiefest was where any 10" hoagie is just 4.99. Grrr! 

Awww, happy early anniversary. That'll be so fun to get away & so romantic too.  LOL, I'm in the same boat today...my mind is just so gone. I'm glad you're having a smooth Friday, you definitely deserve it!
My boss just came in like 'you holding down the fort?' UH YEAH I GOT THIS!!! Bahahha.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I confess that I'm fairly certain I'm getting sick. One of my front desk was sick earlier this week and I'm pretty sure she gave it to me. I don't think it's the lack of sleep hitting me (I'm used to that by now). My throat is kind of starting to hurt and I just feel yuck.


----------



## WhimsicalMe

@PoptartShop I was suppose to be going to put money down on the mare but now I'm heartbroken. 

Read More : at this forum post.


----------



## natisha

I confess that I feel every emotion except happiness today. Today I will be doing the one thing that every horse owner dreads & I am not even the owner.
The owner doesn't know.


----------



## WhimsicalMe

@natisha I hope it's not what I think


----------



## Golden Horse

SwissMiss said:


> I confess it's nice to have internet back!
> And I also confess that we didn't tell the kiddos yet that we have internet again :wink:


Sensible move..



JCnGrace said:


> I confess that I sooo do not want to be up and at 'em this early.


What time was that with you, it was an ungodly hour according to my time stamp.



Rainaisabelle said:


> I confess we are all set up at the show Roys braided and feet painted black and washed so tomorrow should be easy peasy


Good luck



PoptartShop said:


> I confess, I'm ANNOYED I had to come in an hour early. My boss wanted me to do a few things, he was like...come in at 7am instead of 8 tomorrow. I mean yeah it's Friday, but come on...I'm so tired.


Yuk, hope the day is OK



DraftyAiresMum said:


> I confess that I'm fairly certain I'm getting sick. One of my front desk was sick earlier this week and I'm pretty sure she gave it to me. I don't think it's the lack of sleep hitting me (I'm used to that by now). My throat is kind of starting to hurt and I just feel yuck.


There are a few bugs going around in various places I hear, and you are so run down you will catch anything I think....you need to take care of you..



WhimsicalMe said:


> @*PoptartShop* I was suppose to be going to put money down on the mare but now I'm heartbroken.
> 
> Read More : at this forum post.


I saw that, better be heartbroken than body broken eh?



natisha said:


> I confess that I feel every emotion except happiness today. Today I will be doing the one thing that every horse owner dreads & I am not even the owner.
> The owner doesn't know.


Hugs, hope that everything goes smoothly, but how does the owner not know?

Save​


----------



## karliejaye

natisha said:


> I confess that I feel every emotion except happiness today. Today I will be doing the one thing that every horse owner dreads & I am not even the owner.
> The owner doesn't know.


Natisha, I am so sorry to hear that. Great big hugs to you.
I don't want to pry, but am curious, why isn't the owner doing it, or why don't they know


----------



## natisha

WhimsicalMe said:


> @natisha I hope it's not what I think


No, I'm not doing it for lack of payment or anything brutal like that, if that's what you were thinking. I can see how someone might think that though.


----------



## natisha

Oh no! I just wrote this whole thing out & through tears I hit some button & lost it all. I'll try it again when I calm down. I want it here so it gets buried eventually.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

@natisha :hug:


----------



## WhimsicalMe

I confess I'm going to look at another mare in an hour. I gotta keep my chin up, there's a horse out there for me somewhere.


----------



## PoptartShop

@natisha, what's going on? :/
@Golden Horse, I just ate lunch so my day is a little better...& my boss just came in and said, 'how busy has it been today?' I said steady, phones barely ringing. He's like...do you wanna get out of here? You can leave in an hour. I'm like...YOU DON'T HAVE TO TELL ME TWICE LOL


----------



## PoptartShop

WhimsicalMe said:


> I confess I'm going to look at another mare in an hour. I gotta keep my chin up, there's a horse out there for me somewhere.


Right on girly!!!! Go for it, you have nothing to lose!


----------



## karliejaye

I confess I have been absolutely inundated with questions and interest in Chief. And a handful of interest in Cruiser as well. 
I may have had a LONG ugly-cry last night, but Chief came to me once again in my dreams and reassured me. This morning after I hung his hay net, instead of pigging out, he gently wrapped his head and neck around me. That horse is by far, the most perceptive, sweet horse I have ever had. Cruiser is a gentleman, too, but more aloof.


----------



## Tazzie

Oh no @natisha, is it Boo?? I'm so sorry you're going through this :hug:


----------



## Tazzie

PoptartShop said:


> LOL omg I totally forgot to add, Wawa is an East coast thing haha, mostly the tri-state area though (DE, PA, MD, NJ). They have yummy hoagies, coffee, sandwiches, snacks, etc. it's like a convenience store but it's sooooo good. & they are gas stations too at some locations. Mmm. You guys probably have something similar!
> 
> Sadly, Hoagiefest just ended for the summer...Hoagiefest was where any 10" hoagie is just 4.99. Grrr!
> 
> Awww, happy early anniversary. That'll be so fun to get away & so romantic too.  LOL, I'm in the same boat today...my mind is just so gone. I'm glad you're having a smooth Friday, you definitely deserve it!
> My boss just came in like 'you holding down the fort?' UH YEAH I GOT THIS!!! Bahahha.


Ahh, ok!! Thanks for the clarification!!

Thanks! I'm so super excited for it! We need a break with just the two of us!

Sadly, my day had a small sadness. They closed up the burrito place, just before I got down there to get some for me and Nick  I'm quite bummed...


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I confess that I'm kind of excited about my birthday. DH is more likely going to be getting me a new wedding ring instead of a laptop. Yes, I could probably use a laptop more, but a ring will be just as nice. The one I have now (that he got me for Christmas) is a bit...old-fashioned for my taste. We found this at JCPenney yesterday and both fell in love with it: 2 Piece Boxed Set Genuine Peridot and Lab Created White Sapphire in Sterling Silver Ring

This is what I have now: https://www.walmart.com/ip/8mm-x-6m...terling-Silver-with-10kt-Yellow-Gold/15394246 I'm not a fan of the yellow gold and the setting is a bit old-fashioned for my taste.


----------



## natisha

The owner is my sister. She has had this horse off & on with me through the years. 8 years ago she moved an hour away & I told her if he ever needs to come back he could.

She called & said he had some kind of mass growing in his face & wanted him to come here to be pampered & graze. His boarding situation was less than ideal. She did not want to be here when he is PTS, I understand that.
I promised he would not suffer or become ugly.

I picked him up July 4th.The next day I had a vet out & x-rays confirmed some sort of mass. The pictures were sent to the University hospital & they suspected osteosarcoma (bone cancer) & suggested a bone biopsy which I declined because there is no treatment & why put him through that.

When he came he had little air through the left nostril & had a trickle of blood & was on antibiotics for a suspected secondary infection. He was also in the thin side.

In the short time he's been here he's gotten a bit chunky, happily grazing all day, special feed 4x a day, baths, groomed, feet fixed-he's happy. But the 'thing' has grown. There is no air movement from the left nostril, now limited from the right & the right sometimes bleeds which tells me it has crossed the septum. It has also grown up to where his left eye has much of the vision blocked.

The other day he scraped his nose on the stall wall because he didn't see it & he looked scared. There are other small things I noticed too.

My sister told the rest of the family that I was to decide 'when' but she never told me. She can't say the words. She won't or can't talk to me about it. I've tried. It became a family mess but finally resolved except my sister doesn't want to know until after the fact. Am I supposed to tell her when she shows up with a bag of carrots?

So I have been pampering him. The same day he hit his nose he was out in the pasture happily grazing until he saw me. He came running over & I could hear awful breathing & see bleeding from both nostrils. It was then I made arrangements.

Today he is still beautiful & happy. I can't wait until something terrible happens & it will, soon.

Everything is set to happen at 3 today. I can't stop crying because I feel I am killing him. I love that horse. I broke him out 25 years ago. Am I doing it too soon?

I got him some sweet feed as a last treat.

His name is Rocky (Barracazon). He's a 33 year old Arabian who has never had a heavy hand laid on him. He's still beautiful & I'm ending his life.
I feel terrible.


----------



## natisha

Tazzie said:


> Oh no @natisha, is it Boo?? I'm so sorry you're going through this :hug:


No, Boo is fine.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

natisha said:


> The owner is my sister. She has had this horse off & on with me through the years. 8 years ago she moved an hour away & I told her if he ever needs to come back he could.
> 
> She called & said he had some kind of mass growing in his face & wanted him to come here to be pampered & graze. His boarding situation was less than ideal. She did not want to be here when he is PTS, I understand that.
> I promised he would not suffer or become ugly.
> 
> I picked him up July 4th.The next day I had a vet out & x-rays confirmed some sort of mass. The pictures were sent to the University hospital & they suspected osteosarcoma (bone cancer) & suggested a bone biopsy which I declined because there is no treatment & why put him through that.
> 
> When he came he had little air through the left nostril & had a trickle of blood & was on antibiotics for a suspected secondary infection. He was also in the thin side.
> 
> In the short time he's been here he's gotten a bit chunky, happily grazing all day, special feed 4x a day, baths, groomed, feet fixed-he's happy. But the 'thing' has grown. There is no air movement from the left nostril, now limited from the right & the right sometimes bleeds which tells me it has crossed the septum. It has also grown up to where his left eye has much of the vision blocked.
> 
> The other day he scraped his nose on the stall wall because he didn't see it & he looked scared. There are other small things I noticed too.
> 
> My sister told the rest of the family that I was to decide 'when' but she never told me. She can't say the words. She won't or can't talk to me about it. I've tried. It became a family mess but finally resolved except my sister doesn't want to know until after the fact. Am I supposed to tell her when she shows up with a bag of carrots?
> 
> So I have been pampering him. The same day he hit his nose he was out in the pasture happily grazing until he saw me. He came running over & I could hear awful breathing & see bleeding from both nostrils. It was then I made arrangements.
> 
> Today he is still beautiful & happy. I can't wait until something terrible happens & it will, soon.
> 
> Everything is set to happen at 3 today. I can't stop crying because I feel I am killing him. I love that horse. I broke him out 25 years ago. Am I doing it too soon?
> 
> I got him some sweet feed as a last treat.
> 
> His name is Rocky (Barracazon). He's a 33 year old Arabian who has never had a heavy hand laid on him. He's still beautiful & I'm ending his life.
> I feel terrible.


Oh, natisha! :hug:

I think you need to look at it as quality versus how he looks. You said several times that he appears to be suffering, through the decreased ability to breathe and the decreased vision. A prey animal who cannot see is not a happy animal. Yes, they can adapt, but sometimes, it's not about adapting, it's about doing the right thing. He's lived 33 wonderful years with you and yours. You are giving him a dignified end without pain and fear. He is feeling loved until the very end. That is all any horse can truly wish for (if they do, indeed, wish for such things). Be at peace knowing that you are doing what is best for him to prevent him from suffering or things getting worse.


----------



## karliejaye

@natisha, drat! That is such a difficult position to be in. 
I have always lived by the mantra "Better a month too early than a day too late" He got spoiled and pampered and knows he was loved while he was with you. He's not deteriorated to the point of misery, but is going downhill. I think now is the right time. Let him go with some happiness left.
I don't know what to say about your sister's reaction and way of handling this, it doesn't seem fair to me, but everyone has their own grief process I suppose.


----------



## tinyliny

@natisha: my thoughts are with you , Natisha. I trust that you know when it's right, and you do not need to second guess that knowledge. you've earned it through experience. trust it.


----------



## anndankev

Oh Natisha, I feel so bad for and with you. You are doing the right thing, experience speaks.

My Elwood had to be put down due to a fast growing tumor in his mouth. I generally go to the barn later in the evening, often no one else is there. The last 2 months eating anything hard (including hay and pellets, apples ...) would cause a trickle of blood. I soaked pellets and cubes at home, mixed hydration hay at his door while he nickered in anticipation. 

One evening I brought him in from the field and he was having a much bigger bleed. I called a friend who came shortly, the bleeding had stopped and Elwood was perky, ears forward, very happy. So we continued, except I began making firm arrangements, set the day, excavator coming, vet coming...

I arrived the very morning to find that Elwood had had a major bleed. The BO finally told me I was right - it is time.

Their Golden Retriever had come up to the house covered with blood. They though he had been shot in the shoulder. Washed off all the blood to find he was ok. So investigating the BO went out to the barn and found Elwood with his head in the aisle. The dog had been lapping up blood from the floor while being dripped on from above. 

By this time the bleeding had stopped. I cleaned him up. He was happy, but confusion was in his eyes. We went for a last groundwork session in the arena, he was as perfect. My daughter, the vet .... arrived.

Sad but needed, although I don't feel I waited too long - another day or two, or hour or two may have been.

Hugs to you.


----------



## natisha

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Oh, natisha! :hug:
> 
> I think you need to look at it as quality versus how he looks. You said several times that he appears to be suffering, through the decreased ability to breathe and the decreased vision. A prey animal who cannot see is not a happy animal. Yes, they can adapt, but sometimes, it's not about adapting, it's about doing the right thing. He's lived 33 wonderful years with you and yours. You are giving him a dignified end without pain and fear. He is feeling loved until the very end. That is all any horse can truly wish for (if they do, indeed, wish for such things). Be at peace knowing that you are doing what is best for him to prevent him from suffering or things getting worse.


I know you're right. I'm really trying to keep those thoughts but as the clock keeps clicking away the time I'm becoming a hot mess. I don't want him to pick up on that & I don't know how to stop.


----------



## natisha

karliejaye said:


> @natisha, drat! That is such a difficult position to be in.
> I have always lived by the mantra "Better a month too early than a day too late" He got spoiled and pampered and knows he was loved while he was with you. He's not deteriorated to the point of misery, but is going downhill. I think now is the right time. Let him go with some happiness left.
> I don't know what to say about your sister's reaction and way of handling this, it doesn't seem fair to me, but everyone has their own grief process I suppose.


I don't think it's fair either. She knows this is hard for me. She had a good time on a family vacation while I did death watch over her horse. 
I agreed to letting him be PTS & buried here. Little did I know the decision would be mine. I could have said no but knowing my sister he would have been hidden in a stall until he died. She cannot make the call with any animal-ever.
I did it for Rocky.


----------



## natisha

tinyliny said:


> @natisha: my thoughts are with you , Natisha. I trust that you know when it's right, and you do not need to second guess that knowledge. you've earned it through experience. trust it.


Thank you. Part of me feels guilty. Am I doing this because it needs to be done now or because I'm afraid of having to confront something worse? I have visions of that 'thing' letting loose & finding him drowning in his own blood or suffocating. My imagination can run wild sometimes. 
I'm hoping my vet confirms my decision.


----------



## natisha

anndankev said:


> Oh Natisha, I feel so bad for and with you. You are doing the right thing, experience speaks.
> 
> My Elwood had to be put down due to a fast growing tumor in his mouth. I generally go to the barn later in the evening, often no one else is there. The last 2 months eating anything hard (including hay and pellets, apples ...) would cause a trickle of blood. I soaked pellets and cubes at home, mixed hydration hay at his door while he nickered in anticipation.
> 
> One evening I brought him in from the field and he was having a much bigger bleed. I called a friend who came shortly, the bleeding had stopped and Elwood was perky, ears forward, very happy. So we continued, except I began making firm arrangements, set the day, excavator coming, vet coming...
> 
> I arrived the very morning to find that Elwood had had a major bleed. The BO finally told me I was right - it is time.
> 
> Their Golden Retriever had come up to the house covered with blood. They though he had been shot in the shoulder. Washed off all the blood to find he was ok. So investigating the BO went out to the barn and found Elwood with his head in the aisle. The dog had been lapping up blood from the floor while being dripped on from above.
> 
> By this time the bleeding had stopped. I cleaned him up. He was happy, but confusion was in his eyes. We went for a last groundwork session in the arena, he was as perfect. My daughter, the vet .... arrived.
> 
> Sad but needed, although I don't feel I waited too long - another day or two, or hour or two may have been.
> 
> Hugs to you.
> 
> View attachment 823682


Thank you for sharing your sad story. I hope I can be as strong as you were.


----------



## 6gun Kid

natisha said:


> . *He's still beautiful*
> I feel terrible.


 we all feel that way when it is time, but I bolded the reason why it is absolutely the right thing. He is still beautiful, and he still has his dignity. To me it is far more important that my animals go out with grace, than in a shrunken world where they cannot see or breathe or whatever the case may be. I am thinking about you.


----------



## Mulefeather

@natisha, I'm so sorry. It sucks that your sister is putting this on you, and I hope she is very grateful for the painful decision you are making on her and her horse's behalf. You have done him the greatest kindness we can give our animals, which is to end their suffering when it gets to be too much.


----------



## Mulefeather

Sorry, double post. 

A friend and I have been looking into soap-making and starting a side business for that. I'm not going to ramp up on things there until after I get into this house, though. That is if I can still get the house before everything goes down the toilet here


----------



## natisha

6gun Kid said:


> we all feel that way when it is time, but I bolded the reason why it is absolutely the right thing. He is still beautiful, and he still has his dignity. To me it is far more important that my animals go out with grace, than in a shrunken world where they cannot see or breathe or whatever the case may be. I am thinking about you.


Thank you Kevin. I know you're right. More time would not be Rocky's friend.
He's spent the last 6 hours grazing wherever he wants. The other horses have had restricted pasture since Rocky has been here. I wanted him to choose where he wanted to eat. He's had a good summer.


----------



## Tazzie

@natisha, I am so sorry you have to go through this  I'm sorry you had to be the one to make the call. Just from reading your posts, it absolutely is the right time. He is still happy and beautiful. But would he be in a week? A month? If his breathing is as bad as you say, and I believe you since I don't see you as someone who exaggerates, then it's the right time. He can go out without a horrendous amount of suffering and still enjoying life. He lived a long, happy life and had a great last summer. My thoughts are with you as you lay that beautiful soul to rest.


----------



## natisha

Mulefeather said:


> @natisha, I'm so sorry. It sucks that your sister is putting this on you, and I hope she is very grateful for the painful decision you are making on her and her horse's behalf. You have done him the greatest kindness we can give our animals, which is to end their suffering when it gets to be too much.


Thanks. I know she's grateful but that doesn't stop me from wanting to slap her.

The vet will be on time. I have a headache & am trying to stop crying.


----------



## Golden Horse

natisha said:


> Thank you. Part of me feels guilty. Am I doing this because it needs to be done now or because I'm afraid of having to confront something worse?


Or because you are afraid that he will have to deal with worse...there comes the time, and it really sounds like this is it. Sorry that you are having to deal with something that shouldn't be yours to do, but so glad that he has someone who is actually prepared to make a decision. ((Hugs)) this always sucks


----------



## natisha

Tazzie said:


> @natisha, I am so sorry you have to go through this  I'm sorry you had to be the one to make the call. Just from reading your posts, it absolutely is the right time. He is still happy and beautiful. But would he be in a week? A month? If his breathing is as bad as you say, and I believe you since I don't see you as someone who exaggerates, then it's the right time. He can go out without a horrendous amount of suffering and still enjoying life. He lived a long, happy life and had a great last summer. My thoughts are with you as you lay that beautiful soul to rest.


Thank you. That's what I was worried about. This all started with a small bump 1 month before he came here. I guessed from the progression that it would be 3 months & sadly I was right.

He's got a big lunch waiting full of tasty stuff sure to founder any other horse.


----------



## natisha

Golden Horse said:


> Or because you are afraid that he will have to deal with worse...there comes the time, and it really sounds like this is it. Sorry that you are having to deal with something that shouldn't be yours to do, but so glad that he has someone who is actually prepared to make a decision. ((Hugs)) this always sucks


Yes, that too. Thank you for your kind encouraging words.


----------



## paintsrule

natisha said:


> The owner is my sister. She has had this horse off & on with me through the years. 8 years ago she moved an hour away & I told her if he ever needs to come back he could.
> 
> She called & said he had some kind of mass growing in his face & wanted him to come here to be pampered & graze. His boarding situation was less than ideal. She did not want to be here when he is PTS, I understand that.
> I promised he would not suffer or become ugly.
> 
> I picked him up July 4th.The next day I had a vet out & x-rays confirmed some sort of mass. The pictures were sent to the University hospital & they suspected osteosarcoma (bone cancer) & suggested a bone biopsy which I declined because there is no treatment & why put him through that.
> 
> When he came he had little air through the left nostril & had a trickle of blood & was on antibiotics for a suspected secondary infection. He was also in the thin side.
> 
> In the short time he's been here he's gotten a bit chunky, happily grazing all day, special feed 4x a day, baths, groomed, feet fixed-he's happy. But the 'thing' has grown. There is no air movement from the left nostril, now limited from the right & the right sometimes bleeds which tells me it has crossed the septum. It has also grown up to where his left eye has much of the vision blocked.
> 
> The other day he scraped his nose on the stall wall because he didn't see it & he looked scared. There are other small things I noticed too.
> 
> My sister told the rest of the family that I was to decide 'when' but she never told me. She can't say the words. She won't or can't talk to me about it. I've tried. It became a family mess but finally resolved except my sister doesn't want to know until after the fact. Am I supposed to tell her when she shows up with a bag of carrots?
> 
> So I have been pampering him. The same day he hit his nose he was out in the pasture happily grazing until he saw me. He came running over & I could hear awful breathing & see bleeding from both nostrils. It was then I made arrangements.
> 
> Today he is still beautiful & happy. I can't wait until something terrible happens & it will, soon.
> 
> Everything is set to happen at 3 today. I can't stop crying because I feel I am killing him. I love that horse. I broke him out 25 years ago. Am I doing it too soon?
> 
> I got him some sweet feed as a last treat.
> 
> His name is Rocky (Barracazon). He's a 33 year old Arabian who has never had a heavy hand laid on him. He's still beautiful & I'm ending his life.
> I feel terrible.


Like I said in my email, I am so sorry for everything you are having to deal with. You have such a giving heart. I have been lucky enough to be on the receiving end of that extraordinary kindness, as has my horse Boo. And so has Rocky. 

Natisha gives absolutely excellent care to her horses (and those she takes in). This horse, who is now departing, surely had the most wonderful life a horse could have at her barn. I know the grief is going to be hard, but I hope you are comforted by the fact that you have done right by this horse, and that is because of you who are as a person and as a horse person. 

I hope you are doing okay.


----------



## natisha

paintsrule said:


> Like I said in my email, I am so sorry for everything you are having to deal with. You have such a giving heart. I have been lucky enough to be on the receiving end of that extraordinary kindness, as has my horse Boo. And so has Rocky.
> 
> Natisha gives absolutely excellent care to her horses (and those she takes in). This horse, who is now departing, surely had the most wonderful life a horse could have at her barn. I know the grief is going to be hard, but I hope you are comforted by the fact that you have done right by this horse, and that is because of you who are as a person and as a horse person.
> 
> I hope you are doing okay.


Thanks Jenny


----------



## natisha

Rocky is gone now. He was in a far pasture & ran up when I called him.
He was eating his treat & didn't even flinch when the vet administered the sedative. He fell asleep while eating. Shortly after he was gone.

The vet was a bit shocked at how fast that 'thing' had progressed & said I did the right thing. 

Rocky will be buried next to my sister's other horse. It seems right.

My thanks to everyone for their support during this trying time.

And I'm making my Mom tell my sister!


----------



## 6gun Kid

natisha said:


> Thank you Kevin.


You are more than welcome, Love. Sounds like it was peaceful.


----------



## Bodhigirl

Me, too! Used to have a whole community and now riding alone almost always. Hired a trainer for my youngest horse... But it is lonely. I loved the solitude for a few years with my older horse but young horses need company on trail. And I need more girlfriends.


----------



## Bodhigirl

I let my new paint get sunburned... Just ordered his SPF flysheet but didn't want to stable him as he just got elevated to alpha for the first time and is so happy and such a benevolent leader... We call him the Young Prince!
The guilt is wicked bad. Confessing feels good, like sharing in a 12 step meeting! Thanks for listening...


----------



## natisha

6gun Kid said:


> You are more than welcome, Love. Sounds like it was peaceful.


Yes, it was very peaceful. The vet even knew how to help him go down so there was no thump.
(you know, I think seeing you in your breeches would make me feel better)


----------



## natisha

Bodhigirl said:


> I let my new paint get sunburned... Just ordered his SPF flysheet but didn't want to stable him as he just got elevated to alpha for the first time and is so happy and such a benevolent leader... We call him the Young Prince!
> The guilt is wicked bad. Confessing feels good, like sharing in a 12 step meeting! Thanks for listening...


Don't feel bad. Sunburn can happen fast even on a cloudy day.


----------



## sarahfromsc

I am so sorry you were the one that had to make the decision. In my humble opinion, however, it was the right one.

My prayers and thoughts are with you.


----------



## natisha

sarahfromsc said:


> I am so sorry you were the one that had to make the decision. In my humble opinion, however, it was the right one.
> 
> My prayers and thoughts are with you.


Thank you. When he cantered up I almost changed my mind-until I heard him breathing from the run.
He's now in his final resting place.
Haven't heard a thing from my Mom or sister. I hope the cops haven't either.


----------



## sarahfromsc

A few years back I saw, and sat with, a horse that was not PTS when he should have been. That poor thing paddled all night. I decided right then and there, 'a day to early before a day to late.' It really had an impact on me seeing that poor old guy struggle.

Never will I let that happen with any of my animals.

You did right. Take what comfort you can from that.


----------



## LittleBayMare

I confess that I was in my first car accident today. Power steering gave out coming out of a turn. I had just enough momentum to spin a 180 across the road and ended up in the ditch on the other side. I'm fine though. Thankfully I was wearing my seatbelt. I guess that's what happens when your car is almost as old as you are. On the bright side, ending up in the er got me off work today and I got to come home and open my new saddle a few hours sooner.

I also confess that I am so ****ed right now! When I took it out of the box and it has the wrong fenders on it! I ordered 13" fenders and these are 18"! They are making it right though without charging me a cent. It just means I have to wait until Thursday when the new fenders get here to ride in my beautiful saddle.


----------



## WhimsicalMe

@natisha I'm glad he's in a better place. RIP little guy

I confess I went to see a gorgeous black and white mare who reminded me why I love western gaming today. She's for sale, a tad pricier than I want but I had such a blast then the owner was like 'well I'm on the fence about selling her, I still haven't decided yet' why did she waste my time? Is she just trying to say she doesn't want to sell her to me? Hmm.


----------



## WhimsicalMe

@natisha I'm glad he's in a better place. RIP little guy

I confess I went to see a gorgeous black and white mare who reminded me why I love western gaming today. She's for sale, a tad pricier than I want but I had such a blast then the owner was like 'well I'm on the fence about selling her, I still haven't decided yet' why did she waste my time? Is she just trying to say she doesn't want to sell her to me? Hmm.


----------



## natisha

sarahfromsc said:


> A few years back I saw, and sat with, a horse that was not PTS when he should have been. That poor thing paddled all night. I decided right then and there, 'a day to early before a day to late.' It really had an impact on me seeing that poor old guy struggle.
> 
> Never will I let that happen with any of my animals.
> 
> You did right. Take what comfort you can from that.


Thanks so much. 
I'm sorry you had to watch that sick horse suffer.

It is so difficult to make that decision even when you know it's the right thing to do.
Even though I've said the same things to others as you guys have said here, when it became my turn I realized how much they do help. This is a great community. Thank you, everyone.


----------



## natisha

WhimsicalMe said:


> @natisha I'm glad he's in a better place. RIP little guy
> 
> I confess I went to see a gorgeous black and white mare who reminded me why I love western gaming today. She's for sale, a tad pricier than I want but I had such a blast then the owner was like 'well I'm on the fence about selling her, I still haven't decided yet' why did she waste my time? Is she just trying to say she doesn't want to sell her to me? Hmm.


Thank you. I'm sure he's perfect again.

About the mare you saw. Maybe the seller really is on the fence about selling-to anyone, not specifically you. I agree it's kind of rotten though.


----------



## natisha

LittleBayMare said:


> I confess that I was in my first car accident today. Power steering gave out coming out of a turn. I had just enough momentum to spin a 180 across the road and ended up in the ditch on the other side. I'm fine though. Thankfully I was wearing my seatbelt. I guess that's what happens when your car is almost as old as you are. On the bright side, ending up in the er got me off work today and I got to come home and open my new saddle a few hours sooner.
> 
> I also confess that I am so ****ed right now! When I took it out of the box and it has the wrong fenders on it! I ordered 13" fenders and these are 18"! They are making it right though without charging me a cent. It just means I have to wait until Thursday when the new fenders get here to ride in my beautiful saddle.


That's the first time I ever heard of someone not minding being in an accident but for the saddle I understand. I hope you weren't injured badly.
Did the car survive?


----------



## WhimsicalMe

I confess it irks me when people inquire about my financial situation. I'm a big girl, I can take care of my stuff. No one can understand what my financial situation may be without actually being in my shoes.


----------



## JCnGrace

natisha said:


> I confess that I feel every emotion except happiness today. Today I will be doing the one thing that every horse owner dreads & I am not even the owner.
> The owner doesn't know.


 


Save​[/QUOTE]



natisha said:


> The owner is my sister. She has had this horse off & on with me through the years. 8 years ago she moved an hour away & I told her if he ever needs to come back he could.
> 
> She called & said he had some kind of mass growing in his face & wanted him to come here to be pampered & graze. His boarding situation was less than ideal. She did not want to be here when he is PTS, I understand that.
> I promised he would not suffer or become ugly.
> 
> I picked him up July 4th.The next day I had a vet out & x-rays confirmed some sort of mass. The pictures were sent to the University hospital & they suspected osteosarcoma (bone cancer) & suggested a bone biopsy which I declined because there is no treatment & why put him through that.
> 
> When he came he had little air through the left nostril & had a trickle of blood & was on antibiotics for a suspected secondary infection. He was also in the thin side.
> 
> In the short time he's been here he's gotten a bit chunky, happily grazing all day, special feed 4x a day, baths, groomed, feet fixed-he's happy. But the 'thing' has grown. There is no air movement from the left nostril, now limited from the right & the right sometimes bleeds which tells me it has crossed the septum. It has also grown up to where his left eye has much of the vision blocked.
> 
> The other day he scraped his nose on the stall wall because he didn't see it & he looked scared. There are other small things I noticed too.
> 
> My sister told the rest of the family that I was to decide 'when' but she never told me. She can't say the words. She won't or can't talk to me about it. I've tried. It became a family mess but finally resolved except my sister doesn't want to know until after the fact. Am I supposed to tell her when she shows up with a bag of carrots?
> 
> So I have been pampering him. The same day he hit his nose he was out in the pasture happily grazing until he saw me. He came running over & I could hear awful breathing & see bleeding from both nostrils. It was then I made arrangements.
> 
> Today he is still beautiful & happy. I can't wait until something terrible happens & it will, soon.
> 
> Everything is set to happen at 3 today. I can't stop crying because I feel I am killing him. I love that horse. I broke him out 25 years ago. Am I doing it too soon?
> 
> I got him some sweet feed as a last treat.
> 
> His name is Rocky (Barracazon). He's a 33 year old Arabian who has never had a heavy hand laid on him. He's still beautiful & I'm ending his life.
> I feel terrible.


I will repeat the often said "Better a day too soon than a day too late". YOU are an angel of mercy not a killer Natisha. Maybe a month, week, or even tomorrow when the tumor has totally invaded his sinus cavity can you imagine the fear, panic and misery of Rocky? It sure doesn't sound like he deserves that type of death. 

I'm so sorry that you and your sister are having to let go of a horse you love. I'll send up a special request to JC and Gracie to befriend him and show him around that land that is over the rainbow bridge. As weird as this may sound I'm also giving you major kudos for having the strength to give Rocky a peaceful end. Hugs!


----------



## natisha

JCnGrace said:


> Save​




I will repeat the often said "Better a day too soon than a day too late". YOU are an angel of mercy not a killer Natisha. Maybe a month, week, or even tomorrow when the tumor has totally invaded his sinus cavity can you imagine the fear, panic and misery of Rocky? It sure doesn't sound like he deserves that type of death. 

I'm so sorry that you and your sister are having to let go of a horse you love. I'll send up a special request to JC and Gracie to befriend him and show him around that land that is over the rainbow bridge. As weird as this may sound I'm also giving you major kudos for having the strength to give Rocky a peaceful end. Hugs![/QUOTE]Nothing you said sounds weird at all. I appreciate everything you said. Rocky is in good company. Of that I'm sure.

I talked to my sister & she seemed fine with everything, while I cried like a baby.

The vet said this is a very rare disease in horses. Poor Rocky.


----------



## JCnGrace

Golden, I had to get up at 6:30 am which is about 4 hours earlier than I normally get up. I had to help hubby cover the fascia board on the garage with vinyl and he wanted to do it before it got too hot. I did get in close to an hours nap though before I had to get ready to go meet a friend for dinner. Tried out a new Chinese buffet and it was pretty tasty. 

I went ahead and got my barn chores done right after the garage and the horses were looking at me like "Dang, we just had our hooves trimmed so why do have to do it again so soon?", because that's about the only time I do the chores that early. LOL It was actually kinda nice because they stayed out of my way until they figured out that I didn't care if they came in or not. Then, of course, they all ran in and pooped in the barn I had just gotten clean. I swear they do it on purpose just to aggravate me. When I moved around to the back lean-to I was getting on Freckles for not teaching her grandchildren better barn manners and she huffed at me and then walked away. I think she rolled her eyes at me too. They are too funny.


----------



## LittleBayMare

natisha said:


> That's the first time I ever heard of someone not minding being in an accident but for the saddle I understand. I hope you weren't injured badly.
> Did the car survive?


Lol. The accident kind of ticked me off, but I try to look on the bright side in those situations. No real injuries and I didn't flip over, it was a real close thing though. If I would have panicked and slammed on the breaks it would have rolled. But hey, this is the first time I've ridden in an ambulance and left the hospital the same day. Once you've shattered your spine and broke your arm so bad the bone was sticking through the skin, a little bit of whiplash, a sore arm, and only one day of missed work barely even register. It was past time to get a new car anyway. This car was the one I bought when I was 16. I'm almost 22 now. Heh, I guess after all the sh!t storms I've waded through the past two years my standards for a good day are really low. I didn't break anything and I'm alive to see my paycheck on Friday, it must have been a good day. Lol. I know I should be more concerned about the accident, but for some reason the saddle irks me more. Priorities...what can I say? :shrug:


----------



## JCnGrace

LittleBayMare said:


> Lol. The accident kind of ticked me off, but I try to look on the bright side in those situations. No real injuries and I didn't flip over, it was a real close thing though. If I would have panicked and slammed on the breaks it would have rolled. But hey, this is the first time I've ridden in an ambulance and left the hospital the same day. Once you've shattered your spine and broke your arm so bad the bone was sticking through the skin, a little bit of whiplash, a sore arm, and only one day of missed work barely even register. It was past time to get a new car anyway. This car was the one I bought when I was 16. I'm almost 22 now. Heh, I guess after all the sh!t storms I've waded through the past two years my standards for a good day are really low. I didn't break anything and I'm alive to see my paycheck on Friday, it must have been a good day. Lol. I know I should be more concerned about the accident, but for some reason the saddle irks me more. Priorities...what can I say? :shrug:


I think you have a very good outlook on life. What's done is done, no use of crying over spilt milk, etc... I am glad your injuries are fairly minor but be prepared to be a little more sore tomorrow than you are right now.


----------



## Golden Horse

*SIGH*

*TAPS FINGERS*

*SIGHS AGAIN*

My blanket left Kentucky, Canada bound 10.5 hours ago......why is not being picked up anywhere.....I'm assuming it was on a plane, but maybe it's having a nice ride in a truck.......it HAS to be here by next Friday, show weekend again next week.

My husband is watching football, YAWN....The Riders were getting thrashed again, but they are making a game of it now.....only 10 behind halfway through the third.

I wish it would quit raining, my knees have gone rusty I swear, I've done the cycling bit tonight, but don't want to do my leg exercises, the ones that are meant to stop my knees hurting! 
@LittleBayMare glad it wasn't worse, and how frustrating about your fenders, I can see why that is the most annoying thing.

@WhimsicalMe LOL, don't sweat it, it is a standard question among horse people...I bought Fergie on instalments, she was on offer at a great price, but I negotiated either I would pay less, or I would pay over time. She wasn't even expensive, but September during harvest is when we are usually really strapped for money, maximum outlay, still waiting for cash to come in


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I confess Roy got reserve champion and first ! I am super proud


----------



## Golden Horse

Rainaisabelle said:


> I confess Roy got reserve champion and first ! I am super proud


:cheers::cheers::loveshower::loveshower::charge::racing:

CONGRATULATIONS​


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

natisha said:


> The owner is my sister. She has had this horse off & on with me through the years. 8 years ago she moved an hour away & I told her if he ever needs to come back he could.
> 
> She called & said he had some kind of mass growing in his face & wanted him to come here to be pampered & graze. His boarding situation was less than ideal. She did not want to be here when he is PTS, I understand that.
> I promised he would not suffer or become ugly.
> 
> I picked him up July 4th.The next day I had a vet out & x-rays confirmed some sort of mass. The pictures were sent to the University hospital & they suspected osteosarcoma (bone cancer) & suggested a bone biopsy which I declined because there is no treatment & why put him through that.
> 
> When he came he had little air through the left nostril & had a trickle of blood & was on antibiotics for a suspected secondary infection. He was also in the thin side.
> 
> In the short time he's been here he's gotten a bit chunky, happily grazing all day, special feed 4x a day, baths, groomed, feet fixed-he's happy. But the 'thing' has grown. There is no air movement from the left nostril, now limited from the right & the right sometimes bleeds which tells me it has crossed the septum. It has also grown up to where his left eye has much of the vision blocked.
> 
> The other day he scraped his nose on the stall wall because he didn't see it & he looked scared. There are other small things I noticed too.
> 
> My sister told the rest of the family that I was to decide 'when' but she never told me. She can't say the words. She won't or can't talk to me about it. I've tried. It became a family mess but finally resolved except my sister doesn't want to know until after the fact. Am I supposed to tell her when she shows up with a bag of carrots?
> 
> So I have been pampering him. The same day he hit his nose he was out in the pasture happily grazing until he saw me. He came running over & I could hear awful breathing & see bleeding from both nostrils. It was then I made arrangements.
> 
> Today he is still beautiful & happy. I can't wait until something terrible happens & it will, soon.
> 
> Everything is set to happen at 3 today. I can't stop crying because I feel I am killing him. I love that horse. I broke him out 25 years ago. Am I doing it too soon?
> 
> I got him some sweet feed as a last treat.
> 
> His name is Rocky (Barracazon). He's a 33 year old Arabian who has never had a heavy hand laid on him. He's still beautiful & I'm ending his life.
> I feel terrible.


:hug: You are doing the right thing. It is never easy. You would feel worse if you left it too late, and it wouldn't make it any easier anyway. Focus on the great life you have given him and love on him for as much of the day that you can. :hug:


----------



## Change

I confess that the reason I haven't been on for the past week is ALL MY SON'S FAULT! 

No, he's not been back in the hospital - it's worse than that!!!!

He got me binge watching SPARTACUS! Aaaarrrgh! I'm finally into the last season and this addiction will be over by tonight and I will have to suffer withdrawal!

Yesterday was Tango's 6 month adoption vet check, and despite the ongoing battle with rain rot, I got a thumb's up for being a good horse Mom. He also got teeth floated, wolf's pulled and sheath cleaned.

Cally also got to go, since she was due her coggins, and I was concerned about what I thought was a swelling just behind her girth line. Vet took a look and said, "No, it's just some muscle bulge that appears on some horses when not in work." Whew! I was so worried! 

So, Tango is safely with me for the next 6 months until the final vet check - when he becomes "officially mine" forever!! And I can start putting miles on Cally again!


----------



## Change

And,
@Natasha - I'm so proud of you for the strength you showed by doing the right thing at the right time. It's never easy; I know.
@DraftyAiresMom - QUIT STEPPING UP! If you're boss hasn't made the announcement that you're keeping your Ops Job and getting a substantial raise - or at least paying you time and a half for OT - let him, or someone else, make up for the No Shows.


----------



## natisha

ShirtHotTeez said:


> :hug: You are doing the right thing. It is never easy. You would feel worse if you left it too late, and it wouldn't make it any easier anyway. Focus on the great life you have given him and love on him for as much of the day that you can. :hug:


Thank you. You are right & I sure don't want to know what feeling worse would be like.


----------



## natisha

Change said:


> And,
> @Natasha - I'm so proud of you for the strength you showed by doing the right thing at the right time. It's never easy; I know.
> @DraftyAiresMom - QUIT STEPPING UP! If you're boss hasn't made the announcement that you're keeping your Ops Job and getting a substantial raise - or at least paying you time and a half for OT - let him, or someone else, make up for the No Shows.


Thanks. Sometimes being strong feels so weak.


----------



## JCnGrace

natisha said:


> Thanks. Sometimes being strong feels so weak.


I understand this all too well. Whenever I've been through having an animal put down I tell hubby, "Do not disturb", and then go in my bedroom, shut the door and there I stay for the rest of the day. After having JC euthed it was WEEKS before I could deal with someone asking me about it without blubbering. I think we use up our supply being there for the animal while it's passing on and then have to recoup.


----------



## GMA100

I confess that I got the perfect picture of my mare. She usually likes getting pictures.


----------



## natisha

JCnGrace said:


> I understand this all too well. Whenever I've been through having an animal put down I tell hubby, "Do not disturb", and then go in my bedroom, shut the door and there I stay for the rest of the day. After having JC euthed it was WEEKS before I could deal with someone asking me about it without blubbering. I think we use up our supply being there for the animal while it's passing on and then have to recoup.


That's exactly how I feel though until you mentioned it I didn't know why.
I'm running on autopilot now but getting by. My eyes look like I've been pepper sprayed.


----------



## Golden Horse

@GMA100 that is a great pic

You know for all the pain that is caused by deciding to put a beloved animal to sleep, the two biggest regrets in my life are the two where I waited too long, that still haunts me, years later....


I confess I am about to throw my iphone out of the window.....I'm trying to get it set up so it gives me a 'ding' when I get a message through facebook, having played with settings fro a few days I asked for help, and now I believe that I have everything set right......and still no sound alert when I get a message. I never used to worry but we have a few groups on FB, that message, like the girls I ride with, and I'm missing important updates when I'm driving, like "can you pick up Jen on your way past"


----------



## anndankev

GMA100 said:


> I confess that I got the perfect picture of my mare. She usually likes getting pictures.


LOL Yes that is a perfect mare pic.

Needs to be entered in Sept HF Photo of the Month Contest - the theme is going to be General - any pic of your horse(s).


----------



## GMA100

anndankev said:


> LOL Yes that is a perfect mare pic.
> 
> Needs to be entered in Sept HF Photo of the Month Contest - the theme is going to be General - any pic of your horse(s).


I was TRYING to get a perfect picture of her, but she would NOT cooperate! She is a professional at giving the "mare glare" .


----------



## Golden Horse

anndankev said:


> LOL Yes that is a perfect mare pic.
> 
> Needs to be entered in Sept HF Photo of the Month Contest - the theme is going to be General - any pic of your horse(s).





GMA100 said:


> I was TRYING to get a perfect picture of her, but she would NOT cooperate! She is a professional at giving the "mare glare" .


There we go, another idea for a subject for the Photo Contest, the Best Mare Glare...and yes Geldings are allowed :wink::wink:
Save​


----------



## anndankev

I confess, I also have a new plain turquoise saddle blanket (similiar to GH).

It was in a pic of new cinchas I posted on this thread a while back. Anyway, I am also trying to dress it up a tiny bit.

What I have so far: 5 painted leather 'feathers' each about 5" long, and have strings to tie on. Then a brown leather horn bag. These pics are from late last night in the dark with a low battery in the camera - that is my excuse for the poor quality.


It is dark:















Here is his cheap new halter for the Barn people to use taking him back and forth from turn out:









And the saddle on the plain blanket:









Poor pic of 5 feathers held up to the blanket:









From front and side:

















In tack room on cream blanket - easy to switch if feathers were tied on saddle:










So what do you all think? 


Should I go the simple route and just tie them onto the saddle on the rings at the saddle strings?


Should I get a (some) leather conchos and thread them through the weave of the blanket:
And if that, then all in a group?
Or individually placed on the blanket?
 
3 one one side, 2 on the other?
2 on each side, 1 on the horn bag?


----------



## GMA100

@Golden Yes!! That is an excellent idea! I'm going to save it for that!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I confess that I really don't want to be at work right now. My eyes feel furry and I have a headache. I caught about an hour and a half nap in my office this morning on the floor, but now my back is all out of whack. But, no help is forthcoming, as usual. Had an interesting chat with my new employee this morning as we were "training." She told me some things the "assistant manager" said to her last night. Interesting that I already have this employee's loyalty and she's only been here for three days. I'm also back in the dog house with my owner. We had six reservations no-show last night and there's no credit card on the reservations, so we can't charge them. It's my fault for not getting a credit card (they're a team that stays with us on a regular basis and are always good about calling in to claim their room reservations before their arrival, so I didn't worry about it, and then they kind of slipped through the cracks with everything else going on) and for not doing a call list for this weekend, knowing that we were going to be busy. I struck preemptively and emailed the owner this morning when we realized what had happened. He still called and chewed me out. I acknowledged responsibility, but apparently that wasn't good enough, because he just chewed me out some more. On top of that, the softball team we had staying here all checked out today, instead of tomorrow like they were supposed to, because their tournament got cancelled due to rain. Somehow that's my fault too, because we're not going to be full tonight. :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## Change

*Drafty *- remind him that you've been pulling doubles, and your pay period hours will be up on X day, and you ARE NOT GOING TO WORK ANY ADDITIONAL HOURS so he can just get his OWN BUTT in and do it himself!

Grrrr! But this guy ****es me off.


----------



## Change

I confess I am sweaty and exhausted. Just moved the electric fence back, opening up about 50 additional yards of yummy grass. Posts pounded in, wire strung, old posts removed, overgrown stuff hacked out of the way of the wire....

Someone remind me why I moved to the hot and humid part of this country!


----------



## natisha

Change said:


> I confess I am sweaty and exhausted. Just moved the electric fence back, opening up about 50 additional yards of yummy grass. Posts pounded in, wire strung, old posts removed, overgrown stuff hacked out of the way of the wire....
> 
> Someone remind me why I moved to the hot and humid part of this country!


So your horses could have 50 additional yards of yummy grass. Some horses get no grass.


----------



## mkmurphy81

Getting this house ready to sell is going to kill me, but I think it may kill DH first. The poor guy has been mowing all day (it's almost 4 pm), and he's fixed our pathetic mower at least three times. That includes screwing a piece of aluminum on to patch the broken handle. 

We need to clean out the garage, but I need his help because it's mostly his stuff left in there. 

I need to put more stuff out in the trailer, but there's no point in going now because most of the stuff in the garage needs to go, too.

I need to take more of the valuable stuff to my mom's house, but she has company staying there tonight. I can't take stuff until tomorrow.

I have so much to do and I can't do anything else yet! Arrrgh!


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

@GMA100 my family pull similar facial expressions when i aim the camera at them !!!


----------



## GMA100

ShirtHotTeez said:


> @GMA100 my family pull similar facial expressions when i aim the camera at them !!!


Lol I belive Misti learned to hate getting pictures from me, she used to love getting them! 
I confess that I thought Misti's head was pretty for the first time today, and I've had her almost 3 yrs!
I still wish she was a bay..........


----------



## WhimsicalMe

I confess I got my mind off of the let down of almost buying a horse by going to a friend's place and playing with baby goats. I've looked high and low and there's nothing locally within two hour drive that is remotely ideal for what I'm looking for. I'm tempted to look out further and pay for shipping. Sigh. I want to buy while the weather is still nice and I can get some riding in before Winter comes that way I can look at what kind of ground work and stuff I can work on during the winter months.


----------



## 6gun Kid

I confess, l am whupped! The horses broke our fence Friday, snapped a post off about 8 inches from the ground and knocked a cross brace out. So my wife and I pulled out all the staples, took down all the wire, cut the wires into manageable lengths, put up no climb panels, for about 65 feet. Then we unloaded feed. I was beer-in-the-shower whupped!


----------



## natisha

GMA100 said:


> Lol I belive Misti learned to hate getting pictures from me, she used to love getting them!
> I confess that I thought Misti's head was pretty for the first time today, and I've had her almost 3 yrs!
> I still wish she was a bay..........


Awww, she's beautiful all the time.


----------



## natisha

6gun Kid said:


> I confess, l am whupped! The horses broke our fence Friday, snapped a post off about 8 inches from the ground and knocked a cross brace out. So my wife and I pulled out all the staples, took down all the wire, cut the wires into manageable lengths, put up no climb panels, for about 65 feet. Then we unloaded feed. I was beer-in-the-shower whupped!


It's hard to keep up with a woman.


----------



## WhimsicalMe

I confess I'm holding my breath that this lady decides to sell the mare I tried. She was so much fun, I felt so alive riding her.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

natisha said:


> It's hard to keep up with a woman.


:rofl:


----------



## JCnGrace

Change said:


> I confess I am sweaty and exhausted. Just moved the electric fence back, opening up about 50 additional yards of yummy grass. Posts pounded in, wire strung, old posts removed, overgrown stuff hacked out of the way of the wire....
> 
> Someone remind me why I moved to the hot and humid part of this country!


Ummm...good job opportunity?


----------



## JCnGrace

mkmurphy81 said:


> Getting this house ready to sell is going to kill me, but I think it may kill DH first. The poor guy has been mowing all day (it's almost 4 pm), and he's fixed our pathetic mower at least three times. That includes screwing a piece of aluminum on to patch the broken handle.
> 
> We need to clean out the garage, but I need his help because it's mostly his stuff left in there.
> 
> I need to put more stuff out in the trailer, but there's no point in going now because most of the stuff in the garage needs to go, too.
> 
> I need to take more of the valuable stuff to my mom's house, but she has company staying there tonight. I can't take stuff until tomorrow.
> 
> I have so much to do and I can't do anything else yet! Arrrgh!


I hate when "hurry up and wait" happens. You run around like a chicken with it's head cut off looking for any little thing you can do to move things along and you've already done it all so you just have to stand by and twiddle your thumbs.


----------



## Rain Shadow

So I've decided to take over the cooking in my house. I got my weekly meal plan done up, went shopping, came home and Dad looked at the stuff. 

"I don't want this. I don't want that. I'm not eating anything with chicken."

Well guess what, you're eating it. 

I'm a vegetarian. Mom has heart issues and severe high blood pressure so salt is a huge concern, and dad is picky as can be. This is not fun!


----------



## JCnGrace

WhimsicalMe said:


> I confess I got my mind off of the let down of almost buying a horse by going to a friend's place and playing with baby goats. I've looked high and low and there's nothing locally within two hour drive that is remotely ideal for what I'm looking for. I'm tempted to look out further and pay for shipping. Sigh. I want to buy while the weather is still nice and I can get some riding in before Winter comes that way I can look at what kind of ground work and stuff I can work on during the winter months.


If your area is anything like mine once riding season is over there will be a lot to choose from because people don't want to feed them through the winter.


----------



## JCnGrace

@GMA100 love the mare glare picture!


----------



## WhimsicalMe

@JCnGrace I'm sure that will be the case!


----------



## Golden Horse

@*WhimsicalMe* do you have access to a barn or trainer that you have a relationship with*? *I have spent a lot of my life buying horses through ads, but the last two, my trainer found for me, they were never advertised, and they just turned out to be the right horse at the right time. Obviously I am a fan of this way of buying.

@*anndankev* I like the group of feathers tied to the back ring on the saddle looks great.


@mkmurphy81 I feel your pain, good luck with getting everything sorted out, you will get there.

@6gun Kid beer in the shower? mens version of glass of wine in a bubble bath

I confess I am just over the moon with Fergie and me at the moment, have started a thread just to say WHOOOT


----------



## anndankev

Thanks GH, I'll be tying them on for a while anyway while seeing how they 'flap'.

Went to your new thread. *Congrats on your achievement*.


----------



## WhimsicalMe

@Golden Horse I have never had a horse trainer ever (unless you count my mom) this is my first time buying a horse solo. I did however go to a trainer today to try a horse. I tried a reining bred horse from Hollywood Dun It and had a blast today.

My horse friend (and semi-family through marriage) has a horse at a trainer and it just so happens this trainer contacted me about two horses that are being finished by him for a client that will be put for sale at the end of the four week training period. They had a palomino and a bay, they are asking $1000 more for the palomino strictly because of color. Oddly enough I fancied the Bay more anyways (and I love Palominos!) and decided to come out with her and watch how much her horse has progressed and I'd give the Bay a try while I was at it. I had a blast and man was he ever a mover!


----------



## JCnGrace

I confess that I broke the pooper scooper over Gamble's butt today. Ooops!


----------



## PoptartShop

Great to hear, Golden!! 

I confess...I'm excited to have a 4-day work week, followed by a 4-day weekend.
I also need to still get new breeches, gloves and a new hard brush. I lost mine somehow!


----------



## WhimsicalMe

I confess horse shopping is more stressful than I thought it would be. Heh. It's not even the money part it's the decision of picking a lifetime partner!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I confess that I slept nine hours last night (with one interruption at 3am because my audit person couldn't figure out how to do something and needed my help) and I still feel like I haven't slept nearly enough. At least I don't have a headache (yet). This is actually one of the first mornings in a while that I haven't woken up with a ridiculous headache. I do feel yucky, though. My voice keeps coming and going and my chest is kind of heavy. Don't necessarily feel sick, just...smeh. No energy at all.


----------



## WhimsicalMe

@DraftyAiresMum That stinks hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Mulefeather

@*WhimsicalMe* - Deep breaths. Finding a good horse is a lot like dating - you'll see a lot of toads that will be advertised as magical frogs, but the right one is out there! 

I always like the old "walk and talk" method, too - talk to trainers, the stable you're looking at boarding at (if that is the case), and any horsey friends. Some people aren't willing to sell a good horse to Joe Schmoe off the street, but if they know you, or someone they know can vouch for you, sometimes they're willing to part with a really good one. I think sometimes the best horses are sold via word of mouth.

I got lucky - my two geldings (the QH and the mule) were good as gold, and I got both of them for free. The first was a horse I'd been leasing who was older, and I was his "retirement" rider. The mule had belonged to a man I went to tech school with, who got sick and couldn't afford him anymore.


----------



## WhimsicalMe

@Mulefeather It's totally true! I'm looking at a mare on Thursday via word of mouth, he's not an online person so he mostly sells this way but he's an old friend of my mom's.

The gelding I went to try yesterday is currently in training and not even advertised yet as he still has one week of his four week training left.


----------



## WhimsicalMe

Duplicate post


----------



## PoptartShop

Awww, @DraftyAiresMum, I hope you feel better.  At least you got 9hrs of sleep...I need to get that much tonight. Ugh. I feel like with the weather changing a little too, it's definitely that 'sick' time of year. I've been sneezing all morning & my throat feels a bit weird, so I hope I'm not getting sick either. Plus...I slept on my neck WRONG last night, so I can't wait to go back to sleep tonight so I can 'correct' it LOL. Ouch.
@WhimsicalMe, that is very true. It really is stressful, but don't give up. The perfect horse for you is out there. <3 Be glad you haven't settled yet for what you don't want, just like with dating like @Mulefeather pointed out. It's pretty much the same concept! The right one may come along when you least expect it (a horse!).

I confess...I almost forgot I have to get my oil changed after work today. Gah! Missing Zumba class. But then again, a bit relieved because I really have no energy for it tonight. I don't do well on little sleep.


----------



## karliejaye

I confess I want the family who tried Chief yesterday to take him! They did amazing with him, they are very knowledgeable AND I know the trainer they are having teach their daughter. They said they want to think it over and come try him again. My fingers are crossed!


----------



## WhimsicalMe

I confess I had great intentions today... slept in, got showered, made some food, even put on normal human clothes then I spilled honey on my shirt and pants. Back in PJs I go. Haha.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

@karliejaye, I hope they want him! Sounds like a perfect match. I saw your video clip on FB and they looked good.  :thumbsup:


----------



## Change

I confess it feels like I haven't stopped moving since Friday morning. Baths and vet on Friday, putting up fencing Saturday and Sunday, and work today... And had to take off 2 hours early to pick up a truckload of hay then hit the dog vet for Thing's pills. 

Oh - and Son's truck broke down today. He had to have it towed and the mechanic says just under $1400 for repairs. His A/C system froze up and locked up the whole freakin' engine! GAH! I had to stop by there and let them know the card he would be using to pay for it doesn't have him listed as a signatory. Thank the ghods they know us!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I confess I went to see Roy yesterday and he's lame .. Lame lame lame -.-


----------



## Golden Horse

karliejaye said:


> I confess I want the family who tried Chief yesterday to take him! They did amazing with him, they are very knowledgeable AND I know the trainer they are having teach their daughter. They said they want to think it over and come try him again. My fingers are crossed!


Crossing mine for you too, finding good homes is hard.



WhimsicalMe said:


> I confess I had great intentions today... slept in, got showered, made some food, even put on normal human clothes then I spilled honey on my shirt and pants. Back in PJs I go. Haha.


Sounds like the sort of days I have



Change said:


> I confess it feels like I haven't stopped moving since Friday morning. Baths and vet on Friday, putting up fencing Saturday and Sunday, and work today... And had to take off 2 hours early to pick up a truckload of hay then hit the dog vet for Thing's pills.
> 
> Oh - and Son's truck broke down today. He had to have it towed and the mechanic says just under $1400 for repairs. His A/C system froze up and locked up the whole freakin' engine! GAH! I had to stop by there and let them know the card he would be using to pay for it doesn't have him listed as a signatory. Thank the ghods they know us!


Aghh to the truck but HOORAH for hay



Rainaisabelle said:


> I confess I went to see Roy yesterday and he's lame .. Lame lame lame -.-


Oh no, what's up?



AT LAST my blanket has crossed into Canada, it is in Ontario, it now MAY get here by Friday...no promises, but crossing everything...want it for the show. Oh, and I confess I am on the short list for the Sportsmanship Award.....I can vote for me if I want say the rules, but surely voting for yourself would be the ultimate in BAD sportsmanship....:wink:


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I have no idea, I had a suspicion he was lame before the show but I put him on a 25ft lunge and lunged him in a round yard and got a friend who is experienced to watch him and he was fine but when I lunged him yesterday he was so obviously lame


----------



## JCnGrace

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I confess that I slept nine hours last night (with one interruption at 3am because my audit person couldn't figure out how to do something and needed my help) and I still feel like I haven't slept nearly enough. At least I don't have a headache (yet). This is actually one of the first mornings in a while that I haven't woken up with a ridiculous headache. I do feel yucky, though. My voice keeps coming and going and my chest is kind of heavy. Don't necessarily feel sick, just...smeh. No energy at all.


Glad you got some decent sleep Drafty. Feel better soon!



karliejaye said:


> I confess I want the family who tried Chief yesterday to take him! They did amazing with him, they are very knowledgeable AND I know the trainer they are having teach their daughter. They said they want to think it over and come try him again. My fingers are crossed!


Good luck Karlie, I'm sure knowing he has a good home will help ease the pain of selling him.



WhimsicalMe said:


> I confess I had great intentions today... slept in, got showered, made some food, even put on normal human clothes then I spilled honey on my shirt and pants. Back in PJs I go. Haha.


Normal humans don't wear their pjs all day?:shock:



Change said:


> I confess it feels like I haven't stopped moving since Friday morning. Baths and vet on Friday, putting up fencing Saturday and Sunday, and work today... And had to take off 2 hours early to pick up a truckload of hay then hit the dog vet for Thing's pills.
> 
> Oh - and Son's truck broke down today. He had to have it towed and the mechanic says just under $1400 for repairs. His A/C system froze up and locked up the whole freakin' engine! GAH! I had to stop by there and let them know the card he would be using to pay for it doesn't have him listed as a signatory. Thank the ghods they know us!


Drat the luck Change! How long will it take them to fix it? K can't be without a mode of transportation.



Rainaisabelle said:


> I confess I went to see Roy yesterday and he's lame .. Lame lame lame -.-


Hope it's nothing serious.


----------



## JCnGrace

I confess I must have my head up my patootie, I totally spaced the PBR coming back from summer break FOR 2 WEEKS! Caught the rerun of the Tulsa event tonight but I'm sure I'm S O L for the Nashville event that aired 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I confess I think Roy has an abscess.. Can't be sure because I can't find the hoof testers but I have a feeling


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

I confess I am so tired, and its not like I've done anything strenuous. DH has been nearly 3 weeks in hosp this time and I spend most of my time up there with him. Supposed to be home tomorrow but they have totally changed the meds it took months for the respiratory team to stabilize him on so its bit of a worry. It feels like they just tossed all the cards in the air and see where they fall  one day at a time. 

And there has been another half dozen horses that meet my requirements in the meantime!!

I also confess that maybe I don't speak english because I totally did not understand @JCnGrace post . . ."PBR" "S O L" ? :icon_frown: :shrug:


----------



## PoptartShop

@Rainaisabelle, I hope Roy feels better asap.  Sorry to hear!!
@ShirtHotTeez, awww I hope he recovers soon. That has to be stressful. In my thoughts! Sounds like you're a super busy woman this week! 

I confess...I'm also super tired. I really want some regular coffee, but I have to stick to decaf or I'll be extra wired. Sigh.


----------



## PoptartShop

Didn't mean to post twice. -_- It was acting like I didn't post the first time. Lovely!


----------



## Tazzie

I confess... I just bought our tickets for the Dixie Stampede next week!! Aside from having dinner at the Old Mill for our anniversary, going to this was a "we better not miss it" thing! SO ready for this vacation! And my mom is SO excited to come down and have the kiddos all to herself! Plus, my animals will be taken care of, and our house won't be empty (we've had a string of robberies, AGAIN. Living in BFE doesn't save you from being robbed...)


----------



## SwissMiss

PoptartShop said:


> I confess...I'm also super tired. I really want some regular coffee, but I have to stick to decaf or I'll be extra wired. Sigh.


I will drink a double espresso for you :wink:

I confess I most likely experienced heat exhaustion for the first time yesterday  Completely out of the blue dizzyness, severe headache, nausea and the whole works :sad: And I only mowed the yard... 
When is fall coming???


----------



## PoptartShop

@Tazzie, the Dixie Stampede will be so fun!!! That's awesome! 
Sure you're super ready for that vaca. Relax and enjoy yourself. 

Please do, @SwissMiss. I'm like a zombie right now haha. 
Awww, heat exhaustion sucks. I'm ready for fall too honestly, a nice breeze would even be nice. So sick of this heat/humidity.

I confess...I wish I could go without any bills for a month. LOL, would be nice!


----------



## TimWhit91

I confess my son woke up every hour last night. I just want to crawl into a hole in the ground and hide from everyone


----------



## WhimsicalMe

I confess I woke up to a message from the trainer of the horse I'm looking at. He told me he'd let me know if anyone showed any interested in Jackson and someone is coming out tomorrow to try him. I made an offer on him let's hope they accept it before someone else falls in love with his amazing personality.


----------



## JCnGrace

ShirtHotTeez said:


> I confess I am so tired, and its not like I've done anything strenuous. DH has been nearly 3 weeks in hosp this time and I spend most of my time up there with him. Supposed to be home tomorrow but they have totally changed the meds it took months for the respiratory team to stabilize him on so its bit of a worry. It feels like they just tossed all the cards in the air and see where they fall  one day at a time.
> 
> And there has been another half dozen horses that meet my requirements in the meantime!!
> 
> I also confess that maybe I don't speak english because I totally did not understand @*JCnGrace* post . . ."PBR" "S O L" ? :icon_frown: :shrug:


PBR is Professional Bull Riding and SOL is the curse word for poop... out of luck. LOL You even have a fellow Kiwi on the bull riding tour along with several Aussies. 

Sitting in a hospital is exhausting. Even if you manage to nap at the same time as the patient you're not getting the REM sleep you need. Lets hope the new meds do him some good. I keep you and your hubby in my thoughts. Take care of yourself too!


----------



## HeroAndGunner

I confess I rode my friend's horse yesterday and I was stiff as a board while cantering and felt so embarrassed. 
Then it started pouring rain so we hurried the horses into the outdoor shelter and I didn't pay attention and hit my head on a rafter. Luckily I was wearing a helmet. It just wasn't my day.


----------



## karliejaye

DraftyAiresMum said:


> @*karliejaye*, I hope they want him! Sounds like a perfect match. I saw your video clip on FB and they looked good.  :thumbsup:


They are a perfect match! But that was actually me riding in the video! Another gal about 6 hours away was interested, but wanted to see him jumping. My mom was over for the weekend so I got her to video a few clips of us. 
I had another gal come try him last night. They did okay together. The woman hasn't ridden in 30 years, but used to be a very active rider. I think they could click, too, with some time.


----------



## PoptartShop

WhimsicalMe said:


> I confess I woke up to a message from the trainer of the horse I'm looking at. He told me he'd let me know if anyone showed any interested in Jackson and someone is coming out tomorrow to try him. I made an offer on him let's hope they accept it before someone else falls in love with his amazing personality.


Awww how exciting!!!  I hope you get him!:cowboy:


----------



## 6gun Kid

I confess my ex-wife is a douche nozzle of the first order, her and her SO split up. So the house of cards she has lived in for a long time tumbled down. Made my daughter get rid of her dog she has had for 7 years. So because she is starting college DW stepped up and told her we would rehome him, so he didn't go to the shelter and wouldn't distract Kaci from school. That isn't going so well. He cant stay here, he is a little terrier mix that ways about 10 lbs., our dogs poop bigger than that. The golden retriever sat down on him yesterday.
.
.
.
Oh, and the SO she broke up with is a registered sex offender, and my daughter has been living there since December, I am not a happy camper!


----------



## Tazzie

@PoptartShop, we went 2 years ago too, but with a couple that aren't together anymore. Which is a good thing. I thought she was my friend, but found out she wasn't after I heard all the awful things she said about me and Izzie behind my back. We spent all our time shopping there, which I HATE. Give me hiking trails. Give me zip lining. Don't make me wander around aimlessly "shopping" when I'm 7 months pregnant and I'm miserable. This year will be SO much more fun! Just me and Nick  This is our chalet this time :lol: crazy excited! Honeymoon Hills :: Precious Moments


----------



## WhimsicalMe

@PoptartShop Thanks so do I!


----------



## PoptartShop

@*Tazzie* , screw her. That's terrible she was talking behind your back. Definitely not a true friend at all. Aw, that looks beautiful!  You'll have a lot of fun this time, just you and Nick...and not preggo walking around shopping LOL. You'll be able to do a lot more now!:grin:

@6gunkid...wow, sounds like she's a piece of work. Ugh. That's horrible...people really downgrade don't they?! That's horrible, I hope your daughter is out of that situation soon!


----------



## WhimsicalMe

I confess I put an offer down on the gelding even though I've only seen him once. I'm THAT in love with him. I have seen other horses and I have another one lined up to go see on Thursday but I'm pretty set on this little bay dude. I know I should go ride and see him more but he showed me everything I needed on day one. I know as soon as they officially advertise him for sale he won't last.


----------



## Change

I confess I've had more than enough Mondays for 1 week.


----------



## JCnGrace

6gun Kid said:


> I confess my ex-wife is a douche nozzle of the first order, her and her SO split up. So the house of cards she has lived in for a long time tumbled down. Made my daughter get rid of her dog she has had for 7 years. So because she is starting college DW stepped up and told her we would rehome him, so he didn't go to the shelter and wouldn't distract Kaci from school. That isn't going so well. He cant stay here, he is a little terrier mix that ways about 10 lbs., our dogs poop bigger than that. The golden retriever sat down on him yesterday.
> .
> .
> .
> Oh, and the SO she broke up with is a registered sex offender, and my daughter has been living there since December, I am not a happy camper!


I would not be happy either.


----------



## JCnGrace

I confess that I have no confessions tonight, it was a pretty quiet and boring day.


----------



## WhimsicalMe

I confess I'm dreaming of names for a horse I don't even have yet.


----------



## Change

*WM *- I've always had a fondness for the names "Walker," and "Strider" for a horse - so long as it wasn't a gaited horse.


----------



## WhimsicalMe

He's not gaited while I love Walker I don't think it suits his personality. 









Here's a pic for bragging rights.


----------



## anndankev

What are the names of his mom & dad?


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

WhimsicalMe said:


> I confess I'm dreaming of names for a horse I don't even have yet.


Ohhh, what fun 

I confess, I have a list of names for horses i will never use :rofl:


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I confess I found the abscess it's ugly


----------



## PoptartShop

@WhimsicalMe, well, that's awesome you've already been thinking of names because you're ahead of the game. LOL he is so cute.  Love at first sight eh?!

I confess...today's my Thursday!!!!


----------



## WhimsicalMe

@anndankev I haven't seen his papers yet, honestly since he's a gelding they don't matter much to me anyways.
@ShirtHotTeez Do share!
@Rainaisabelle That stinks! Hope he feels better soon.
@PoptartShop Yeah you could say love at first sight!


----------



## JCnGrace

Rainaisabelle said:


> I confess I found the abscess it's ugly


Glad you found it! Has it started to drain yet? The smell is always what gets to me. YUCK!


----------



## WhimsicalMe

I confess the lady countered my offer and I gladly accepted! He's going to be mine! I'm so freaking excited guys!!


----------



## GMA100

WhimsicalMe said:


> I confess the lady countered my offer and I gladly accepted! He's going to be mine! I'm so freaking excited guys!!


So happy for you! Any name ideas yet? I had a whole list of names for my guy long before I got him and I never even considered one.:icon_rolleyes: When do you get him?


----------



## karliejaye

I confess I was confused that Chief has been getting so many enquiries, while Cruiser has gotten 1. I looked at the ad I placed on a NW horse site on facebook, and the description AND photos were gone! Of course no one responded to an ad that simply had a title and a price. Doh!


----------



## PoptartShop

@WhimsicalMe, CONGRATS. YAY!!!! That's great news. Can't wait to see pictures & updates on your progress with him.

I confess...my wallpaper on BOTH of my monitors at work at of Redz my horsey LOL. <3


----------



## cbar

I confess that I really hope that my B/F ends up working out of town this weekend. I want to clean my house and he is such a slob. 

I am also getting SO tired on this new training program I'm on. I'm training for the 1/2 marathon in Vegas and it is kicking my butt....I feel I would much rather just work my horses and eat cookies. (and drink wine)


----------



## WhimsicalMe

@GMA100 I haven't decided on a name I'll make a new thread for him. I've been sitting on my fingers and haven't made one yet cause the last one fell out from under me. This Friday he's mine but he has to finish out his four month training so he won't be coming home till next week. 

Kinda bad timing it's the first week of back to school but whatever I'll manage, I have a reduce course load this semester so I'm only taking two classes (and one online) instead of five so it can't be that bad though I'm still over the required 60% course load for college hours to be considered full time. 
@PoptartShop I can't wait to brag all about him.


----------



## WhimsicalMe

Ops not four months, four weeks, it won't let me edit it.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

JCnGrace said:


> Glad you found it! Has it started to drain yet? The smell is always what gets to me. YUCK!


No it hasn't :/ I found the spot like I can see it forming but it hasn't popped yet although I've been soaking it! My trimmer is coming today to see what she can do about it


----------



## WhimsicalMe

I confess I want to make a thread for him but I'm scared it will fall through and I'll jinx it. I'm holding myself back from being super excited but it's really happening.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

WhimsicalMe said:


> @ShirtHotTeez Do share!


*Remember you asked for it LOL. What I currently have on my list - good, bad or indifferent!!* A handful of these names are of horses I have owned, ridden or had something to do with, but not all of my horses.

Aintree, Airforce One, Akaroa, All That Glistens, All That Jazz, Amber, Angus (gus), Apache, Apache Pal, Areba, Ari, Arrow, Artimis, Auckland, Aurora, Auto Pilot, Avalanche, Bad Jelly, Bailey, Balinor, Ballyntyne, Balthezar, Bardau, Bastion Point, Beach Boy, Bejewelled, Bella, Bend Or, Bexley, Bingo, Black Diamond, Black Orchid, Blue Danube, Blue Moon, Blueberry Sky, Bolero, Bonita, Bonney, Borderline, Bossanova, Bracken, Brandy, Bree, Buckshot, Caberet, Calais, Cambridge, Camden Town, Candyfloss, Candyman, Cappuccino, Caramello, Cardinal, Caribou, Carly, Cascade, Casper, Cassidy, Cauldron, Celtic Myth, Cerretto, Cesanne, Cest la Vie, Chad, Chandalier, Chantilly, Chapparell, Chardonnay, Charisma, Chartreuse, Chasing Dreams, Chasing Rainbows, Chocolate Wine, Cicero, Circus Knight, Clare de Lune, Clear The Way, Col, Cola, Comanche, Comet, Commodore, Connemara, Contiki, Contraband, Copperfield, Coral, Coral Reef, Coromandel, Corporation, Crown Lynn, Crystal Cloud, Culpritt, Daffodil, Dakota, Dance Queen, Dante, Dark Knight, Dartanian, Dazzler, Debonaire, Deep Purple, Delilah, Deseree/Dezy, Destiny, Deviant, Devils Run, Diablo, Dilworthy, Donatello, Dragon, Dreamweaver, Dreamworks, Duchess, Dunedin, Dunstable, Duplicate, Eclipse, Effervescent, Elodene, Embry, Excalibur, Faberge, Fabian, Fairy Lights, Fashionette, Faye, Felix, Feng Shui, Ferndale, Fiendfire, Final Filou, Firebolt, Firelight, Flame, Fleur, Fleur de lis, Florence, Fly The Coup, Fonteyn, Forester, Fortuna, Foxhunter, Frangipani, Fudge, Gala Day, Galveston, Gamma Ray, Garnet, Geigercounter, Geppetto, Gerald, Gina, Ginger, Gisella, Gladiator, Glisten, Glory Boyz, Godolphin, Golden Arrow, Golden Harvest, Golden Rod, Goldrush, Gratitude, Green Day, Green Man, Greenpeace, Greenslade, Gregorian, Gun Smoke, Gypsy, Habitat, Halloween, Hamilton, Hamiltonian, Harlem, Harley, Harmony Hope, Harrington, Hash Brown, Hassle, Have To Go, Heather, Helium, Hell for Leather, Hells Gate, Hera, Hero, Hi Jinx, Hiawatha, High Fives, High Tensile, High Touch, High Wire, Highlander, Hinemoa, Horizon, Hot Money, Hot Shot, Hot Stuff, Hot Tomato, Icebreaker, In The Pink, Infidel, Ink Jet, Inky Poole, Instagram, Ivana, Jaffa, Jasper, Javascript, Javellin, Jazzle, Jazzy, Jellico, Jelly Bean, Jetstar, Jett, Jett Cruz, Joss, Just For Kick, Kaitaia, Kaitaia Fire, Kara Se, Karaka, Karioioi, Karma, Keera, Kelsy, Killarney, Kilo, Kincaid, King George, Kingfisher, Kingswood, Knight Guard, Knight Maiden, Knight Mist, Knight of Honour, Knight Queen, Knight Sky, Knight Wish, Kotare, Kowhai, Kvothe, Lady Penelope, Lady Wigram, Lamborghini, Lamp Lighter, Lancat, Landmine, Lavender Lace, Leica, Leica Doll, Lemon Fizz, Leviathon, Lickety Split, Light the Fire, Lilac, Lilac Lass, Lily, Limelight, Limmerick, Lindisfarne, Lochie, Loki, Lonny, Lonsdale, Loralee, Lucky Lady, Lulu, Luminous, Lupe, Mackenzie, Mackey, Macy, Maddy, Madrid, Magician, Mandalay, Mandy, Marcus Marsh, Market Rasen, Masquerade, Matty, Mckenzie, Medallion, Medallion, Melee, Merlot, Micah, Midnight Hour, Midnight Mile, Millionaire, Milo, Mishka, Miss Moneybags, Mochaccino, Moonlight, Morrigan, Morta Bella, Mossman, Musketeer, Mustang, National Velvet, Neon, Neptune, Nero, Nessie, Nightshade, Nightwish, Nikau, Nikki, North Lights, Nothing Ventured, Nougat, Oakley, Obsidian, October Moon, On the Ball, On The Money, Pachouli, Pagan, Paisley, Palladium, Panache, Pancho's Pride, Pango, Pansy, Paprika, Parameter, Parody, Passion Flower, Patrice, Pele, Pennant, Peony, Periwinkle, Persimmon, Petal, Peyton, Pharoah, Phoenix, Pink Panther, Pinwheel, Pipeline, Piper, Piwi, Platinum, Plumb Perfect, Poacher, Pocket Edition, Pontiac, Poppy, Poroporo, Posy, Pounamu, Pow Wow, Prince George, Princess Sophie, Purple Haze, Quazi, Quinn, Radiowave, Rafael, Raging Wind, Railwayman, Raina, Rainshadow, Rakaia, Raleigh, Ranier, Rapier, Rasputin, Rastus, Rationale, Red Baron, Red Hot Chilli Pepper, Red Light, Red Rhum, Redline, Redwood, Regal Countess, Regal Riva, Release Point, Relic, Remy, Rendevous, Reserved, Resilient, Revelation, Rhythm n'Vines, Ricochet, Rin Tin Tin, Rip Curl, Rising Sun, Risky, Riva Diva, Rivergod, Road Rage, Rock My World, Rock'n'Roll, Rolleston, Roly, Romy, Roobic, Rose of Tralee, Rosie, Rosie Posie, Rosscommon, Rosslyn, Roulette, Royal Highness, Run The Gauntlet, Runelight, Runemark, Sacha, Sage, Saintly, Salem, Sandcastle, Sand'n'Sun, Sandringham, Sandspit, Santa Fe, Saskatoon, Saskia, Sassy, Satellite, Savvy, Scandalous, Scarlett Fever, Schnapps, Scotch Mist, Scottie, Sea Storm, Seaspray, Seeker, Serendipity, Shades of Purple, Shadow Run, Shadowfax, Shaman, Shamrock Diaries, Shannara, Shannon, Sharp Edge, Shattering, Shea, Shelley Beach, Sheraton, Sherbet, Sherry, Shiloh, Shimano, Shindig, Shiraz, Shiva, Shogun, Shoshannah, Show Card, Showdown, Showtime, Sicely, Silent Angel, Silent Knight, Silent Storm, Silk Sari, Silmarillion, Silver Shadow, Silver Sovereign, Silverstone, Silvery Moon, Simply Divine, Sinbad, Sinco, Siren, Sirius, Skydiver, Skylark, Slade, Sleight of Hand, Solitaire, Song n Dance, Sonic, Sorenson, Southern Dancer, Southwind, Specialist, Spirit, Splendid, Sprite, Spyder, Starlight, Stiletto, Sting, Stoic, Strabo, Strawberry Shortcake, Suchi, Sugar 'n Spice, Sugar Rush, Summer Skye, Sunbeam, Sundance, Sunderland, Sunsilk, Super Sleuth, Super Star, SuperNova, Suri, Talisman, Talon, Tambourine, Tazer, Teasel, Tekapo, Temuka, The Sandman, Thunder, Thunderbird, Tiger Lily, Tiki Tour, Tikitiki, Time Travel, Tinsel Town, Toe the Line, Toffee, Toffee Pop, Topper, Toulouse Street, Trentham, Trevor, Trial Run, Trieste, Trojan, Tsunami, Tuesday, Tulsa, Tupelo Honey, Unfazed, Valentine, Valiant, Valiante, Vogue, Waikato, Waiwherowhero, Wanderlust, Warrior, Wellington, Western Star, Westminster, Widdershins, Wildfire, William of Orange, Willow, Winchester, Windmill, Wind'n'Surf, Windsong, Winona(Nona), Winter, Winterblues, Wintergreen, Winterserenade, Wintersong, Witch Hazel, Yasmin, Ylang Ylang, Zealand, Zoe :gallop:


----------



## Rain Shadow

There is a Wintec saddle near me for $20 in good shape but the seat size is to small *sobs*


----------



## WhimsicalMe

I confess @ShirtHotTeez I haven't read the entire list but I must ask... where do you store this list?! Secondly, how long have you been making it?
@Rain Shadow that stinks! Resell it for more?


----------



## Change

*WM *- it is so fun to watch someone go through the giggles of acquiring a new horse! Loving it!!! 

And what size saddle is it? FQHB or SQHB? I'm still looking for a good saddle (even though I have 4 and only 2 horses).


----------



## WhimsicalMe

I confess I've been leaning towards names like Ace, Jazzy, Mister, Beau, Prince, Dude, Atlas... names that are words or part of the English language but not necessarily names.


----------



## Change

I confess to liking action verbs, although I realized I have had a lot of noun names for horses over the years:

Some of the names that come to mind: Tag, Secret, Brat, Fidget, Sassy, Stormy, Sandy, Tango. There are more horses, but with those I sort of inherited the names they came with or went the traditional route of using Sire and Dam for registered, then using a diminutive of the registered name (Calico, Brandy, Rita, Reba, DD, Cally, etc.).


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

That sucks, comp just did a double jump and lost all my typing for my post! Grrrrr

@WhimsicalMe

I used to have a word doc with my names list, called . . . !! “Names” :L

If you know anything about hoarders, I guess I am a computer doc hoarder!! I end up with random documents everywhere.

Now I keep the list in an excel doc along with other pages which are parts of posts from you good people on HF, info about horses I may find useful later, and especially video links. It got quite chaotic so I had to divide that into sections too ie: Accessories, Action, Art, Bits, Building, Boarding, Books, Breeding, Conformation, Carriages, Cleaners, Dressage, Endurance-Trail, Feeding, Grooming, Health, Hoof Care, Jumping, Names, Other, Trainers, Training, Quotes, Menu. The list got so long I needed a menu!! The ‘Action’ contains a post (or part of it) from @gottatrot about horse movement. I should put which thread and page they are from for future reference so I might fix that in future.

I've had various lists over the years. On scraps of paper or in a notebook with other stuff. but they get lost or thrown away. A couple of years ago my (previous) computer crashed and I lost a lot of stuff. So list has been since then. And I have had some good names that I forget to note down, then forget them.

:gallop:


----------



## sarahfromsc

I confess I didn't think The Hopper Satellite Dish could turn an Arab into a Reiner in the middle of the road. Some fantastic spins he has!


----------



## Rain Shadow

Change said:


> And what size saddle is it? FQHB or SQHB? I'm still looking for a good saddle (even though I have 4 and only 2 horses).



Its an English saddle. 17 in seat. 

I saw a Big Horn recently for I think $100 I can try and find it if you are interested.


----------



## Change

What I'm really looking for is a close contact western saddle for a high withered horse. Seems every time I find a saddle that fits in front, it lifts in the back. If I find one that fits in the back, it's too doggone wide in the wither! I REALLY need to find and buy a contoured saddle pad with wither cut-outs and shoulder pads! LOL!


Hmmm.... maybe I need to visit Amazon.....


----------



## WhimsicalMe

@Change Don't do it... don't go to Amazon... Amazon is the devil!


----------



## Change

Tell my Credit Card that .... :-( But I do like the door-step delivery .... ;-) And they have so much stuff!!! It's like WalMart without the weirdos!


----------



## Rain Shadow

That's the exact issue I'm having with Kenzie hence why I've gone english.


----------



## Change

Besides - I've looked at every tack store in this area and NO ONE carries good, contoured felt lined pads.


----------



## Change

@Rain Shadow - my trooper saddle fits her really well as it has no front or back contact at all. I'm thinking I might have to go with something more along the lines of an endurance or aussie to fit her.

Or else just work the heck out of her to improve her topline!


----------



## WhimsicalMe

I confess I need votes... should I post a thread on him cause I'm beaming with excitement to tell someone who can appreciate my passion or do I hold it till money has exchanged and things can't 'fall through' again after the last fiasco.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I confess starting to stress trimmer couldn't find an abscess and I'm starting to get extremely worried


----------



## JCnGrace

Rainaisabelle said:


> I confess starting to stress trimmer couldn't find an abscess and I'm starting to get extremely worried


Is his lameness worse or about the same? After soaking in Epsom salts you could try packing the bottom of the hoof with drawing salve, I swear by the stuff. If the abscess is bad it would probably show up in an x-ray if you get desperate.


----------



## JCnGrace

WhimsicalMe said:


> I confess I need votes... should I post a thread on him cause I'm beaming with excitement to tell someone who can appreciate my passion or do I hold it till money has exchanged and things can't 'fall through' again after the last fiasco.


I don't like to count my chickens before they're hatched so my vote would be to wait until he's officially yours.

I will go ahead and offer my congrats on your new -legged friend.


----------



## JCnGrace

cbar said:


> I confess that I really hope that my B/F ends up working out of town this weekend. I want to clean my house and he is such a slob.
> 
> I am also getting SO tired on this new training program I'm on. I'm training for the 1/2 marathon in Vegas and it is kicking my butt....I feel I would much rather just work my horses and eat cookies. (and drink wine)


I have no self discipline so any kind of training program sounds awful to me. Cookies, however, YUM! LOL


----------



## JCnGrace

@6gun Kid A crop duster was buzzing the sky around us today and it made me think of you. Have you looked into it further?


----------



## Rainaisabelle

JCnGrace said:


> Is his lameness worse or about the same? After soaking in Epsom salts you could try packing the bottom of the hoof with drawing salve, I swear by the stuff. If the abscess is bad it would probably show up in an x-ray if you get desperate.


We have been soaking for 2 days with Epsom salts he's got a poultice on now. I'll have to check this afternoon I wasn't at the appointment, but he's quite obviously lame on the RF as he's limping and head bobbing in trot as she lunged him


----------



## JCnGrace

Is he lame freely walking about in the pasture? If not, I would consider that it may not be an abscess at all.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

JCnGrace said:


> Is he lame freely walking about in the pasture? If not, I would consider that it may not be an abscess at all.


Trotting freely he's lame, I checked for heat/swelling all 4 legs couldn't find anything. Thought he was lame Friday before the show but I took him and lunged him in a round yard and he was fine left him Sunday came aback to work him Monday and he was very obviously lame


----------



## Golden Horse

JCnGrace said:


> I have no self discipline so any kind of training program sounds awful to me. Cookies, however, YUM! LOL


Wine Mmmmmmm I could help out there.

I confess that I am so accident prone I'm figuring that it is a super power! Today I managed to stab myself with a bag of frozen prawns, and it bled...

I also confess that I have a pain in the butt, no not my DH, but a genuine pain, had to give up my cycling tonight because it hurt so much.....not a pulled muscle but something is irritated there...


----------



## JCnGrace

I'm not much of a wine person. One glass and it makes me want to do nothing but go to sleep and then I wake up with a headache the next morning.


----------



## JCnGrace

Rainaisabelle said:


> Trotting freely he's lame, I checked for heat/swelling all 4 legs couldn't find anything. Thought he was lame Friday before the show but I took him and lunged him in a round yard and he was fine left him Sunday came aback to work him Monday and he was very obviously lame


I still wouldn't think abscess unless he's lame at a walk too. Is he running a fever, off his feed or any other indication of an infection? I've not dealt with very many abscesses but the times I have you could tell they were sick. Sometimes they can do things to themselves that you never can figure out and then one day they're just all better.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

JCnGrace said:


> I still wouldn't think abscess unless he's lame at a walk too. Is he running a fever, off his feed or any other indication of an infection? I've not dealt with very many abscesses but the times I have you could tell they were sick. Sometimes they can do things to themselves that you never can figure out and then one day they're just all better.


Neither but he's had an abscess before and you wouldn't have known until it popped. I rang my trimmer this is what she said to the right he was significantly lame but to the left he was okay but when she asked for a second circle of trot to the right he was less lame. I'm giving it a couple of days incase it is an abscess if he's not better by Monday I'll be getting the vet out.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

@Golden Horse Sciatic nerve?


----------



## Rainaisabelle

@JCnGrace at this point though I have a feeling it's his shoulder.


----------



## WhimsicalMe

I confess the only place I want to be is out with the new gelding but I don't want to interrupt his schedule his last week with the trainer. I'm going out tomorrow to pay for him so I'll see him then. Patience is not a virtue I have.


----------



## PoptartShop

Hope he starts to feel better soon @Rainaisabelle.  Awww.

I confess...today's my Friday, it's raining, & I'm not mad at all.


----------



## Golden Horse

ShirtHotTeez said:


> @*Golden Horse* Sciatic nerve?


I looked it up, could be, very annoying, feels better this morning, can feel the sore spot if I push on it, but can walk about OK


----------



## Mulefeather

@*WhimsicalMe* , CONGRATULATIONS on the new pony! I hope this one turns out to be everything you're looking for!

As far as names go, I've got a few favorites, but I try not to come up with names until I actually look at the animal and spend time with them. They have to "tell" me their name, basically - I think of something that fits their personality and look, in my mind. 

For registered names for our dogs, my mother and I used to look through flower catalogs and look at the different variety names that were being sold - that's how we came up with "So-and-so's Sweet Inspiration of (Kennel Name)", etc. 

No matter what name I choose, I always wind up calling my animals by a million nicknames. I doubt they even know their given names anyway. I'm amazed my dog knew her own name despite being called Noodle, Stinky, Little Bit, Little Dog, Teeny, etc. Boyfriend's dog responds to "Stinky" and "Nasty" (she has a skin condition that makes her smell bad) like it's her own name.


----------



## Tazzie

Congrats @WhimsicalMe! Hope he is amazing!! As for names, I also wait to see what the horse picks. Izzie was Shahara (registered name was OLA Sharazaud.) Hated it. Barn owner couldn't remember it. Nick and I sat down there coming up with names. Got down between Ana and Izzie. She responded to Izzie. Later we changed the registered name to Written In The Stars. Her breeder was nutso, so I'm ok cutting ties to the name she called my horse.

I do confess, I didn't realize how RUDE kids can be these days!! And that parents will do NOTHING to stop them.

We went to our fair parade yesterday. Got there early, had dinner, then set up at our spot. A bit more than an hour before the parade. No one else was around. Of course a crowd grew, but for the most part when people see kids at the parade, they try not to get in front of them (hello?? candy and other goodies!)

So the parade starts. I was always taught to stand for the policemen leading it, for the flags, the veterans, the other emergency vehicles, and WAVE. Rarely do the emergency vehicles have candy. But we stood, we waved, and we smiled. My kids, husband and I did. Didn't pay attention to many others.

Then the candy started. And these three OBNOXIOUS children were plowing in front of my kids and a friend's daughter (well, she's my sister in law's sister in law, and her daughter) and swiping all the candy from them. I moved us up further in a "oh HECK no" fashion. It was BAD. Like, someone threw a frisbee at us, it went almost under Nick's feet, and before he could react those brats snatched it and ran. At one point I told them to BACK OFF. And exclaimed (LOUDLY) "where are their parents????" (They were a little bit down the road, which I found out afterward, but close enough I'm SURE they heard me.) My mother would have dragged us back to the car and we would have no more parade if we had exhibited that behavior. I mean, these kids were snatching what little candy came to my kids. Like, around their feet.

As if that isn't bad, they would FOLLOW the floats if they had good candy. I'm not even joking. They were walking next to the floats begging for more candy! Who does that?? And if the next floats didn't have candy, they'd go back toward where the parade was starting. I really couldn't believe it. Since when are kids allowed to run amok like that?? I can promise you this will NEVER be my children.


----------



## PoptartShop

Tazzie said:


> Congrats @*WhimsicalMe* ! Hope he is amazing!! As for names, I also wait to see what the horse picks. Izzie was Shahara (registered name was OLA Sharazaud.) Hated it. Barn owner couldn't remember it. Nick and I sat down there coming up with names. Got down between Ana and Izzie. She responded to Izzie. Later we changed the registered name to Written In The Stars. Her breeder was nutso, so I'm ok cutting ties to the name she called my horse.
> 
> I do confess, I didn't realize how RUDE kids can be these days!! And that parents will do NOTHING to stop them.
> 
> We went to our fair parade yesterday. Got there early, had dinner, then set up at our spot. A bit more than an hour before the parade. No one else was around. Of course a crowd grew, but for the most part when people see kids at the parade, they try not to get in front of them (hello?? candy and other goodies!)
> 
> So the parade starts. I was always taught to stand for the policemen leading it, for the flags, the veterans, the other emergency vehicles, and WAVE. Rarely do the emergency vehicles have candy. But we stood, we waved, and we smiled. My kids, husband and I did. Didn't pay attention to many others.
> 
> Then the candy started. And these three OBNOXIOUS children were plowing in front of my kids and a friend's daughter (well, she's my sister in law's sister in law, and her daughter) and swiping all the candy from them. I moved us up further in a "oh HECK no" fashion. It was BAD. Like, someone threw a frisbee at us, it went almost under Nick's feet, and before he could react those brats snatched it and ran. At one point I told them to BACK OFF. And exclaimed (LOUDLY) "where are their parents????" (They were a little bit down the road, which I found out afterward, but close enough I'm SURE they heard me.) My mother would have dragged us back to the car and we would have no more parade if we had exhibited that behavior. I mean, these kids were snatching what little candy came to my kids. Like, around their feet.
> 
> As if that isn't bad, they would FOLLOW the floats if they had good candy. I'm not even joking. They were walking next to the floats begging for more candy! Who does that?? And if the next floats didn't have candy, they'd go back toward where the parade was starting. I really couldn't believe it. Since when are kids allowed to run amok like that?? I can promise you this will NEVER be my children.


Wow. Sadly, that really isn't surprising, I've seen it all too many times in public! I mean, I'm almost 25, but I NEVER acted that way. I was raised better. I feel like nowadays, these young kids feel like they can do whatever they want. It's a shame. Doubt their parents were even around or cared. It's shocking really. :icon_rolleyes: Such brats!!! Ugh, no respect or home training. Candy, really? Like they need anymore candy! That's terrible.
How was the parade otherwise?


----------



## Golden Horse

When adults do this 






I wonder how their kids behave


----------



## JCnGrace

WhimsicalMe said:


> I confess the only place I want to be is out with the new gelding but I don't want to interrupt his schedule his last week with the trainer. I'm going out tomorrow to pay for him so I'll see him then. Patience is not a virtue I have.


While you are there it would be a good idea to talk to the trainer about him/her giving you few riding lessons on your new gelding. Not because you particularly need riding lessons but so that you can get the gist of how this trainer trained him.


----------



## Golden Horse

JCnGrace said:


> While you are there it would be a good idea to talk to the trainer about him/her giving you few riding lessons on your new gelding. Not because you particularly need riding lessons but so that you can get the gist of how this trainer trained him.


Very sound advice there, it really helps to 'go through the handbook' with the trainer...


----------



## Drifting

I confess I have done very little with my horse all summer long because of the heat, and am having a hard time getting back into the swing of things. Going to try to start riding again tonight since the weather is starting to cool down. 

Also I confess I read everyone's post but it was too much to reply too so Hiiiiiii.


----------



## WhimsicalMe

@JCnGrace & @Golden Horse that's what I've been doing. He's a great guy and even offered to help should I have any questions after the sale and he goes home.
@Drifting I can totally relate when I lived in Texas I refused to do anything during daylight hours and the night hours the bugs came out. I don't know which is worse for the horse but we rarely rode during the summer months.


----------



## karliejaye

I confess, I fixed Cruiser's ad and now the interest is like an avalanche! Oy vey, some of the questions I get make me question the intelligence of our society! But most have been very pleasant exchanges.


----------



## anndankev

@karliejaye , why don't you start a thread of inquiries. It could be fun.


----------



## WhimsicalMe

I confess I still have no idea which discipline I want to do and since I have to buy a saddle I can pick any discipline and dabble and force myself to learn. I think I want to go English for the first time in my life but man I hate how much my legs swing in them... I never quite know what to do with my legs in English.


----------



## Tazzie

@PoptartShop, my kids still had a GREAT time! My group (the Northern Kentucky Horse Network) was in the parade. The guy who roped me into it was trying to talk to me over all the noise, so I ran up to chat with him. He asked why I wasn't in the parade. I was like "do you honestly think Izzie could keep it together for THIS??" The parade is HUGE. SO much noise, balloons flying away, sirens going, etc. Way too much, and on pavement. I said I was good :lol: he said that's why his horses were under the hood (he was driving his truck with his wife :lol But a few of the riders rode over to say hi, which made my kids happy. And since the kiddos knew the guy in the truck, they played shy (they will wave at strangers, but someone they don't know? Nope, shy smile and leaning into me :lol Kaleb was absolutely enthralled with the band, which I found amusing. Both of my brothers were in band, so maybe he will have musical talent?? Overall, they had a blast! They enjoyed it for more than the candy. Just, the kids darting in front of them would stand directly in front of them while the floats went by. Those kids were the only bummer.
@Golden Horse, that video makes me sick. I would hope they never, ever have kids. I can tell you none of us act that way, and my kids are actually polite. We've been complimented on their behavior in restaurants before, and been told the other people would never have known there were kids if they hadn't seen mine. And while they ARE shy, they do say please and thank you. I guess I was just raised to be way more respectful than what people are now, and it's a shame to be seeing this new generation of kids with zero respect for anyone or anything. The looks on the faces of the people driving the floats when those other kids were begging was priceless. They couldn't believe what was happening. And no, they did not give them more candy.


----------



## karliejaye

anndankev said:


> @*karliejaye* , why don't you start a thread of inquiries. It could be fun.


I've thought about it, but I don't know who these folks are and if they ever come to the forum, I would hate for them to be embarrassed! Most folks have been super pleasant, really. Just a few I have to wonder about! Like one gal who asked if Cruiser (listed as a gelding) has ever had any foals, and that they have a great stallion who they would like to breed him (they said her) to....um....:neutral:


----------



## PoptartShop

Awesome!!! LOL omg Izzie would've been like NOOOOO CAN WE GO HOME! TOO. MUCH. NOISE!:lol: Bahaha.
So funny how kids get shy, I used to be like that too. I bet seeing the horses was so fun too, awwww! Glad you had such a great time.
Those kids missed out on everything, just focused on the candy. That's a shame...lame parents!


----------



## WhimsicalMe

I confess I'm getting irritated with the gelding's current owner. She's had weeks to produce his papers (almost a month) and she hasn't found them yet. My trainer has been asking her consistently the past few weeks on a daily basis. I told her my price is ONLY with papers. I'm not willing to pay that much without them and I'm suppose to go pay her tomorrow.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

@WhimsicalMe I would be inclined to pay only as much as you would without papers and say you have the rest of the money as soon as she produces them. Just to motivate her to find them. Nice people aren't always reliable.


----------



## Golden Horse

Fergies saddle blanket arrived! I haven't had time for a good look yet!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I confess that I'm sick and it sucks. Was sick both my days off and then went home early today after just doing payroll and a few other things. DH is sick too. He called in yesterday and got sent home early today. Smeh.

I also confess that DH and I are considering joining a local gym. I hate gyms cuz I feel like people are always judging me, but at this point, I don't think I care anymore. I've got to do something.


----------



## Drifting

Whimsicle, I hope she can find the papers. If they're in her name she sould be able to call the club and order a copy, on her dime.

Golden Horse i love the bonnet!

Drafty - Feel better.


I confess I RODE. Not for long, the horse flies were a swarming and we were testing out the new outdoor, but I rode. Stryder was unamused.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I confess the vet was able to fit me in I'm so relieved


----------



## Golden Horse

@Drifting a whole thread on the bonnet here http://www.horseforum.com/horse-tack-equipment/great-fly-bonnet-dilemma-719825/


Here we go, bad pic of the ensemble, two shirts, bonnet and blanket


----------



## WhimsicalMe

I confess I'm almost done my 'wish list' man I'm racking up pretty pennies.


----------



## cbar

woohoo!! 10 months ago I bought my Canadian Filly & tonight when I got home from work I FINALLY got her papers in the mail!! Her papers have officially been transferred in to my name and I am now a member of the Canadian Horse Breeder's Association.  

Definitely made me smile, especially after a long & tiring day.


----------



## WhimsicalMe

I confess I probably won't sleep a wink tonight. 12 hours and counting till he's mine! Till then, I guess I'll keep making my wish list. If only I could narrow down a saddle.


----------



## JCnGrace

Whimsical, not that you asked for advise, buuut (LOL) since he's still so green I would stick with the discipline he was started in. Later on, once he has a good solid foundation on him, then you can switch if your heart so desires. I just wouldn't want things to get confusing for him this early in his career.


----------



## Rain Shadow

I confess I'm thinking of getting a tattoo of Ty's brand. I saw CrossCountry's tattoo of her mustang's brand and I love the idea.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I confess that doesn't go well.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

Rainaisabelle said:


> I confess that doesn't go well.


??? The vet check? I hope everything is ok.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

ShirtHotTeez said:


> Rainaisabelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I confess that doesn't go well.
> 
> 
> 
> ??? The vet check? I hope everything is ok.
Click to expand...

That was meant to say didn't go well. I'll post in my thread.


----------



## Change

Golden Horse said:


> Fergies saddle blanket arrived! I haven't had time for a good look yet!


I still think new shiny boots are in order. For Fergie.


----------



## SwissMiss

Change said:


> I still think new shiny boots are in order. For Fergie.


The sparkly blue ones (ok, they _look_ teal)


----------



## Drifting

I confess I don't know how to do the @ thing. Do you just type @ and the name? @*Gold*en_Horse (tries it) I love that set! Love the colors.

Whim, Good luck! 

Raina,  Sorry to hear it didn't go well.


----------



## Mulefeather

I confess that the next few weeks are going to royally stink - no carriage driving lessons for me. My trainer texted this morning and there is a possible outbreak of Strangles in the barn, so it's closed to anyone who does not have a horse, and no lessons are taking place. The jury is still out on whether it's actually Strangles, but they are not taking any chances, so they're bleaching and power-washing everything.


----------



## sarahfromsc

I confess I had had to wear a sweat shirt for feeding this morning. I confess I am still wearing it!


----------



## Golden Horse

sarahfromsc said:


> I confess I had had to wear a sweat shirt for feeding this morning. I confess I am still wearing it!


I'm looking for the 'don't like' button


----------



## HeroAndGunner

I confess after weeks of feeling like my horse was "stuck" in his training, we finally had some improvement last night. And I'm over the moon about it.:loveshower:


----------



## TimWhit91

I confess my son got me sick and I can't wait until his dad picks him up tonight so I can get some rest :/


----------



## karliejaye

I confess I get to see my DH after work today! Haven't seen him in 2 weeks, and since it's a long weekend I am driving over to spend some time with him in the big city. Today is going to go SLOW!


----------



## JCnGrace

Mulefeather said:


> I confess that the next few weeks are going to royally stink - no carriage driving lessons for me. My trainer texted this morning and there is a possible outbreak of Strangles in the barn, so it's closed to anyone who does not have a horse, and no lessons are taking place. The jury is still out on whether it's actually Strangles, but they are not taking any chances, so they're bleaching and power-washing everything.


Not that I like there's a possible strangles outbreak but I do like containment measures they are taking.


----------



## Tazzie

PoptartShop said:


> Awesome!!! LOL omg Izzie would've been like NOOOOO CAN WE GO HOME! TOO. MUCH. NOISE!:lol: Bahaha.
> So funny how kids get shy, I used to be like that too. I bet seeing the horses was so fun too, awwww! Glad you had such a great time.
> Those kids missed out on everything, just focused on the candy. That's a shame...lame parents!


Yeah, pretty much :lol: can't say I blame her though. There is a reason we sit right where the parade starts. Not as much noise, the people aren't so exhausted they won't wave, and mommy can get out of the crowd WAY faster. I just know it'd be a position she would fail in right now, and I can't do that to her. That and my fear of massive crowds and riding on pavement... but yes, those kids missed out on the good parts. I know the people driving were happy to see my kiddos smiling and waving regardless of treats. They ALL smiled and waved to them, and a couple tried to say hi :lol: but yeah, I was super shy too. They still had fun, and it's not like we NEEDED the candy. I just found it so disgustingly rude.



Golden Horse said:


> Fergies saddle blanket arrived! I haven't had time for a good look yet!


Ohhh, I like it! I'll have to pop over to your other thread!



DraftyAiresMum said:


> I confess that I'm sick and it sucks. Was sick both my days off and then went home early today after just doing payroll and a few other things. DH is sick too. He called in yesterday and got sent home early today. Smeh.
> 
> I also confess that DH and I are considering joining a local gym. I hate gyms cuz I feel like people are always judging me, but at this point, I don't think I care anymore. I've got to do something.


Ya know, I've always felt if someone is going to make fun of someone trying to better their lives, then they need to NOT be there. For all the people laughing as someone is walking and running, then need to pull their head out of their rears. I'd rather ENCOURAGE someone trying to better themselves. It's not an easy road. So you go, and to heck with all the jerks who may judge. You are there for YOU, not anyone else. So, good for you for considering it! If we had easy access to one I'd join. We just live in BFE, so instead I rely on my elliptical, youtube videos for yoga, pilates and HIIT workouts, and my Wii for Zumba.

So, I confess. I have NOTHING to do at work today. I guess I got so far ahead with my work that now I'm stuck with like nothing. I have 2 days to work next week before my vacation, and one thing to do that will take up barely any time. Oops :lol:

Also, I didn't post a picture of our kitten. We got her from my husband's sister, who had a litter of kittens. She was only to stay in the house until we got her fixed, but we have a feeling she's staying in permanently. My kids LOVE her. So, meet Scratchy!


----------



## Golden Horse

Drifting said:


> I confess I don't know how to do the @ thing. Do you just type @ and the name? @*Gold*en_Horse (tries it) I love that set! Love the colors.


Yes you just type @ and the name, but it has to be exact, I often C&P it to make sure it's right. Oh for the platform that another forum has, it starts to populate suggestions as you type...very handy.


----------



## Mulefeather

@Tazzie - EEEEEEEEEEEEEEE! CUTE! I want to get a cat when I move, whenever that is. 
@JCnGrace - Totally understand! For a barn out in the middle of nowhere they take great care of everyone.


----------



## WhimsicalMe

@Drifting you had it just type it with a space and not the underscore so Golden Horse is @Golden Horse (with a space)


----------



## WhimsicalMe

I confess we (Mini Me and I) are the proud new owners of a eight year old gelding! His name is Jackson... I'll post a thread all about him


----------



## Avna

WhimsicalMe said:


> I confess I'm almost done my 'wish list' man I'm racking up pretty pennies.


ho ho. I have been done with my wish list . . . many times.


----------



## Tazzie

@Mulefeather, you should!! I do hope the house situation finishes soon and you're a proud homeowner! Scratchy was a great addition since she lets my kids carry her around like a baby :lol:


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

@Golden Horse, predictive text? I can't stand it!!! lol
@Tazzie scratchy is soooo cute


----------



## sarahfromsc

Two confessions:

I am back in the sweat shirt this evening.

And I have not had a glass of red wine since early spring. Wow. Compared to corona, all I can say is WOW.


----------



## Drifting

I confess I opened up all my windows because its suppose to drop to 65 degrees tonight. I need FRESH AIR In my house. 
@sarahfromsc I am also drinking red wine! Yum yum yum.

I also confess that as much as I think Stryder is a jerk sometimes, he's a neat little horse and we had a good ride today. I still love him even if he wants to bite. <3


----------



## WhimsicalMe

@Drifting I confess I did the same! I just hope it stays cold cause I hate sleeping in the heat. We must be on similar levels of North


----------



## WhimsicalMe

I confess I spent the last hour debating what barn color to pick for Jac. Why is this such a hard decision?


----------



## Avna

WhimsicalMe said:


> I confess I spent the last hour debating what barn color to pick for Jac. Why is this such a hard decision?


Because it is so IMPORTANT. 

I suggest a two-color combo that pops.

My horse is a brown and her colors are royal blue picked out with scarlet.


----------



## WhimsicalMe

@Avna I really want to do dark purple and teal but he's not going to look very manly in that...


----------



## WhimsicalMe

Jac is a darkish? bay.










Honestly I was trying to see what 'shade' of bay he is and I can't tell them apart. They are all bay to me.


----------



## PoptartShop

I confess...I had sucha great day off today. Got a lot done. Also went riding & Redz was great. Gave him so many treats afterwards. He's spoiled I tell ya! Tomorrow I'm going to a training session with my friend and her horses (not bringing Redz), just to watch. He's a great trainer, he's Amish which is pretty cool and he does everything without using a bit, and not lot of contact. It'll be a fun time. Then we're going to a tack store. I have to get some stuff anyway!  

@WhimsicalMe, hmmmm! Something that pops...red maybe? 
@Rainaisabelle, sorry to hear that it didn't go well, I'll be sure to check out your thread. *hugs*.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

I was going to suggest purple and teal as well. Or you could do purple with silver. Black with silver. Red with black...


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I confess I am feeling drained


----------



## PoptartShop

Rainaisabelle said:


> I confess I am feeling drained


Awww I'm sure you are. :/ everything will be OK though. You got this. 
I need to go to sleep. Have to be up early for the horse training thing but my mind is like...noooo let's stay up & watch funny Impractical Jokers episodes.


----------



## WhimsicalMe

I should be sleeping too, bah. Such a thrilling day wish I was going out to the barn tomorrow instead of getting my car fixed >.< what a waste of time I'd rather be riding. Haha.


----------



## Avna

WhimsicalMe said:


> @Avna I really want to do dark purple and teal but he's not going to look very manly in that...


That's silly talk. Very manly colors.


----------



## Golden Horse

Purple and teal together, genius! Gibbs had purple, Fergie has teal, never thought of combining them. As to being manly, my stallion wore pink, he was man enough!

I confess it is 10:30 pm, and I'm in bed, show warm ups went well, now I am reading up on my tests, catching up with the online world, and drinking a grown up lemonade! Life is good, can't believe I'm already in bed though, must be a record for a show weekend


----------



## JCnGrace

Tazzie said:


> Yeah, pretty much :lol: can't say I blame her though. There is a reason we sit right where the parade starts. Not as much noise, the people aren't so exhausted they won't wave, and mommy can get out of the crowd WAY faster. I just know it'd be a position she would fail in right now, and I can't do that to her. That and my fear of massive crowds and riding on pavement... but yes, those kids missed out on the good parts. I know the people driving were happy to see my kiddos smiling and waving regardless of treats. They ALL smiled and waved to them, and a couple tried to say hi :lol: but yeah, I was super shy too. They still had fun, and it's not like we NEEDED the candy. I just found it so disgustingly rude.
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh, I like it! I'll have to pop over to your other thread!
> 
> 
> 
> Ya know, I've always felt if someone is going to make fun of someone trying to better their lives, then they need to NOT be there. For all the people laughing as someone is walking and running, then need to pull their head out of their rears. I'd rather ENCOURAGE someone trying to better themselves. It's not an easy road. So you go, and to heck with all the jerks who may judge. You are there for YOU, not anyone else. So, good for you for considering it! If we had easy access to one I'd join. We just live in BFE, so instead I rely on my elliptical, youtube videos for yoga, pilates and HIIT workouts, and my Wii for Zumba.
> 
> So, I confess. I have NOTHING to do at work today. I guess I got so far ahead with my work that now I'm stuck with like nothing. I have 2 days to work next week before my vacation, and one thing to do that will take up barely any time. Oops :lol:
> 
> Also, I didn't post a picture of our kitten. We got her from my husband's sister, who had a litter of kittens. She was only to stay in the house until we got her fixed, but we have a feeling she's staying in permanently. My kids LOVE her. So, meet Scratchy!


Scratchy is too cute! It's been way too long since there was a kitten on this farm, I think my youngest cat is at least 7 or 8 years old.


----------



## JCnGrace

I confess that if the crap ever hit the fan we're well supplied with everything but water. I hate not having our own well and our creek dries up when we go more than a week or two without rain. Between emptying the linen closet (which also contains toiletries) and trying to straighten out the pantry (which used to be a small office - just to give you idea of the size) I can't believe the amount of stuff I have accumulated. I think we have enough toothpaste and kleenexes to last us the rest of our lives. LOL


----------



## Change

WhimsicalMe said:


> Jac is a darkish? bay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly I was trying to see what 'shade' of bay he is and I can't tell them apart. They are all bay to me.


We used to call those lovely dark bays with the red undertones "Mahogany Bays." I think Jackson qualifies. And I think a nice royal blue would look magnificent on him!


----------



## Change

I confess I'm missing my truck - since many of you don't visit the Over 50's thread, y'all probably don't know I was side-swiped Thursday night. I was making a right turn onto a fairly busy 4 lane highway when a car decided she could cut in front of me as I was turning .... but didn't quite wait until she was fully past me. Took out my front left tire and messed up my bumper.

And after she hit me, she just kept going! For over 3 miles!! Thankfully someone saw her pull over (turned into a junkyard on the left side of the road!), noticed that her back door and rear quarter panel were messed up, and then saw me, still sitting where she'd hit me... and stopped to ask if I'd been hit by a silver Sentra. Yep. 

State Trooper took my info and then went down to where they'd pulled off. He took pity on the young 20 year old and didn't charge her with fleeing the scene of the accident (I was not pleased!) so it'll be up to the insurance adjuster (we both use the same insurance company) to assign blame. 

Until then - probably Tuesday - my truck sits in the repair shop's yard awaiting judgment. I'm pretty sure the other driver will receive blame just based on the fact that she tried to make it back to the college campus instead of stopping. So Today I need to get a rental car.

The up-side to this is that I was planning to buy new tires anyway. Insurance settlement might just end up buying a few of them!

And the shoer is coming this morning at 7:30.


----------



## JCnGrace

Did you get hurt in the accident? I certainly hope you didn't!


----------



## Change

JCnGrace said:


> Did you get hurt in the accident? I certainly hope you didn't!


I'm fine. Actually, I barely felt the impact - although I did feel the immediate shudder in the truck from the front tire going flat. I'm not even sure she hit the tire, since the way my bumper is pushed back into the tire's space it could have caused the tear in the tire.

My adjuster just called to get my statement and will be calling the other driver to hear her side of the story before fault is assigned. She said to hold off until she gets back with me (or the other adjuster) before getting the rental car since my truck only has liability and won't pay. If the other driver admits fault or the adjuster determines her to be at fault, then her insurance will have to cover the rental and repair costs. 

So I wait. 

Still angry at the Trooper for not writing her a ticket or arresting her for fleeing. That would make fault assignment so much easier.


----------



## WhimsicalMe

@Golden Horse good luck at your show can't wait to hear about it!
@Avna Thanks for verifying without a doubt that men can pull off purple and teal, haha!
@Change I confess I've been debating royal blue since I first started thinking about it. Maybe I need a second color to throw in there too? 
As if she tried to run... not cool. I've been driving my dad's little Ford Ranger and I have to admit it makes me itch for a truck. When I left my ex he took my SUV (Hyundai Santa Fe) and I've been kinda disgruntled about going back to a small car but I do love my Chevy Cobalt. I will probably end up with an SUV again or possibly a small truck after my beloved Marilyn retires. Yes my car has a name.


----------



## Change

Whim - as an offset color, consider black to show off his mane and tail, or a gold (not yellow) to bring out the copper tones of his coat!


----------



## Drifting

I confess that I did not ride today, but the farrier came and both my boys got their toes done.

Also, I confess that i scored an amazing deal on beer. I had 15$ for beer for the labor day weekend and I like good beer. I came out with two 12 packs of Magic Hat Variety for 12.99 (6.99 12 pack each!) cause they were having a sale. It was all I could do not to buy it all.


----------



## Change

Mmm. Beer. I have more work in the yard left to do before I get to reward myself.


----------



## WhimsicalMe

I confess I cowgirled up and rode Jac bareback. The trainer rode him for five minutes bareback and hopped around and then I got on. I rode him like a champ around the indoor with no problems. I was his official first bareback ride ever.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I confess finding a farrier has been the bane of my exsistence


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I confess I am a complete mess, but finding a way to keep on keeping on. 

Sky's still lame
Vivien has major swelling at her stitches whereas the more active kitten is fine
Both kittens have respiratory infections so are on antibiotics
Antibiotics are near impossible to give to the kittens, so I had to solo kitten burrito them and nearly died
Trying desperately to remember things as my memory keeps getting worse and I often find myself confused and not sure what I'm doing
I also keep forgetting to eat, so that has been a problem.

Blehhh


----------



## JCnGrace

Rainaisabelle said:


> I confess finding a farrier has been the bane of my exsistence


It's like finding a needle in a haystack and for gosh sakes once you find it you don't let go!


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

@Change - but then again the first couple of beers can help the yardwork cruise along 
I hope it all works out about the car claim. Glad to hear you are ok.


----------



## JCnGrace

Skyseternalangel said:


> I confess I am a complete mess, but finding a way to keep on keeping on.
> 
> Sky's still lame
> Vivien has major swelling at her stitches whereas the more active kitten is fine
> Both kittens have respiratory infections so are on antibiotics
> Antibiotics are near impossible to give to the kittens, so I had to solo kitten burrito them and nearly died
> Trying desperately to remember things as my memory keeps getting worse and I often find myself confused and not sure what I'm doing
> I also keep forgetting to eat, so that has been a problem.
> 
> Blehhh


It's certainly a good thing you just keep plugging along and eventually you'll see the light at the end of the tunnel. Hang in there :hug:

Now, as far as getting meds into the kittens I'm going to guess the vet gave you a pink liquid with an eyedropper type dispenser. What always worked best for me was to sit them up on a bench, table or anywhere that would put them at least waist high. Leave their feet on the surface, back them up against your stomach to stop them from getting away, use your left forearm to pin them down, left hand to pry their mouth open and right hand holding the meds (you can reverse if you're left handed). Works for the liquid or pills but with pills you put it as far back in their mouth as you can, hold mouth shut and then gently blow in their face to get them to swallow. As you can tell I've had way too much experience giving meds to cats. It's never fun.


----------



## JCnGrace

Drifting said:


> I confess that I did not ride today, but the farrier came and both my boys got their toes done.
> 
> Also, I confess that i scored an amazing deal on beer. I had 15$ for beer for the labor day weekend and I like good beer. I came out with two 12 packs of Magic Hat Variety for 12.99 (6.99 12 pack each!) cause they were having a sale. It was all I could do not to buy it all.


Last night I took a Seagrams flavored ale (about the closest I get to drinking beer) into the bath with me and while I was soaking, sipping and reading the dang thing slid right into the bath water so I ended up taking an ale bath. LOL


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

Skyseternalangel said:


> I confess I am a complete mess, but finding a way to keep on keeping on.
> 
> Sky's still lame
> Vivien has major swelling at her stitches whereas the more active kitten is fine
> Both kittens have respiratory infections so are on antibiotics
> Antibiotics are near impossible to give to the kittens, so I had to solo kitten burrito them and nearly died
> Trying desperately to remember things as my memory keeps getting worse and I often find myself confused and not sure what I'm doing
> I also keep forgetting to eat, so that has been a problem.
> 
> Blehhh


Hey Sky, you need to take care of yourself!! 

If you have any betadine? I would squirt it on viviens stitches. Then dry with clean cloth. If not use a saline solution (boil water and add salt, cool), keep dry.

JC covers the meds for cats

but you are putting yourself in a dangerous place forgetting to eat, or even more importantly drink. . . you need to keep hydrated. Oranges, apples, pears etc good for that. Do you need to see a doctor? don't put it off if you suspect you do :hug:


----------



## Change

I confess I'm a bit achy today, but it's a well earned achiness. I pounded in t-posts and strung _more _electric tape around another section of yard, giving the horses some tall grass to graze in. I still need to put engineering cap on and figure out how to ensure the back section's fence is OFF when the horses are locked out and the WHOLE fence is on when the gate is open. The problem is that right now, the lower section's fence gets it's power from where the gate is. I may have to move the charger. Bleah.

And - as I didn't hear from the other adjuster yesterday, I'm still not sure who will be paying for the rental car I need. I guess I'll just have to go get one today and hope the insurance comes through!


----------



## greentree

You need one of those redplastic disconnects!

I confess that the ONE horse that I had the best possibility of selling is turning into my FAVORITE!!


----------



## Change

re the power - I'm thinking I need to move the electric charger down the fence line a bit so the power is running through the fence from the other direction. The back area can be charged with the solar charger, or I can use the opened gate strands to make the connection from front to back. 

Problem is that each section is set up as loop and return rather than full circle - and no way to make it a full circle because of the horses' shelter and a wood fence than makes up part of the enclosure.


----------



## JCnGrace

Multiple chargers or run a line around where the wood fence and shelter is. They have coated wire you can run underground. That's the only way I can think of. We have 3 chargers powering different sections of our fence but it's rigged so that all the chargers are in the barn.


----------



## Rain Shadow

I confess I really want a trail buddy. 

I had two girls riding with me all summer and I didn't realize how fun it could be to have trail partners until then. But now with school starting one girl can't/won't come out. She took a fall and now every time I ask if she wants to come its an excuse. 

The other has started work and can't come out on the days I'm not working. 

I've got two newb safe horses they can ride, I'm not asking for money or anything. I just want someone to talk to once and awhile trail riding and I can't seem to find anyone.


----------



## mkmurphy81

All the work we put into getting this house ready to sell paid off! You remember the horse trailer I bought to store my stuff? Yeah, all that work.

We got a full price offer the second day the house was on the market!!!

I might even be able to afford building stalls in my new barn now, lol.


----------



## PoptartShop

I confess, I'm having the BEST 4-day weekend ever. 
Yesterday I went to see some horse training for my friend's horse, then we went to a market and ate, then we came back to the barn and road, THEN we had a BBQ at the barn...SO MUCH FUN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WhimsicalMe

I confess I went to the rodeo now I'm even more excited to get to work with Jac. We have a long road ahead of us, I have high dreams for us but I know we will be a pair till he grows old.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

Change said:


> re the power - I'm thinking I need to move the electric charger down the fence line a bit so the power is running through the fence from the other direction. The back area can be charged with the solar charger, or I can use the opened gate strands to make the connection from front to back.
> 
> Problem is that each section is set up as loop and return rather than full circle - and no way to make it a full circle because of the horses' shelter and a wood fence than makes up part of the enclosure.


It should not matter where you put the power unit the power will go both ways. To section the power current use cut out switches (they come in different types) so you can have the power on or off to a fence as you wish. On large areas of electric fencing (ie dairy farm) we would have cut out switches at regular intervals to make it easier to diagnose where any faults are.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I confess I am feeling very drained, conflicted and upset


----------



## Avna

Rain Shadow said:


> I confess I really want a trail buddy.
> 
> I had two girls riding with me all summer and I didn't realize how fun it could be to have trail partners until then. But now with school starting one girl can't/won't come out. She took a fall and now every time I ask if she wants to come its an excuse.
> 
> The other has started work and can't come out on the days I'm not working.
> 
> I've got two newb safe horses they can ride, I'm not asking for money or anything. I just want someone to talk to once and awhile trail riding and I can't seem to find anyone.


Look on Facebook for local trail groups. Look on MeetUp, similar. Even post at the local feed store and boarding stables ...


----------



## tinyliny

Rain Shadow said:


> I confess I really want a trail buddy.
> 
> I had two girls riding with me all summer and I didn't realize how fun it could be to have trail partners until then. But now with school starting one girl can't/won't come out. She took a fall and now every time I ask if she wants to come its an excuse.
> 
> The other has started work and can't come out on the days I'm not working.
> 
> I've got two newb safe horses they can ride, I'm not asking for money or anything. I just want someone to talk to once and awhile trail riding and I can't seem to find anyone.


man! I'd take you up on that offer in two heartbeats!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Purritos


----------



## Golden Horse

I confess I am exhausted, I walked 9.29 miles today according to my fitbit...showing, helping out with running the show, and to cap it all off next doors stud got through the fence and was in with the barns mare band.....he looks in a bad way, 3 year old, untried, and we have a bunch of miserable older mares who were teaching him some manners.

Been an interesting weekend, highs and lows as ever....will update when I can..


----------



## JCnGrace

ShirtHotTeez said:


> It should not matter where you put the power unit the power will go both ways. To section the power current use cut out switches (they come in different types) so you can have the power on or off to a fence as you wish. On large areas of electric fencing (ie dairy farm) we would have cut out switches at regular intervals to make it easier to diagnose where any faults are.
> 
> View attachment 826017
> View attachment 826025


Cool, I've never seen those.


----------



## JCnGrace

Rain Shadow said:


> I confess I really want a trail buddy.
> 
> I had two girls riding with me all summer and I didn't realize how fun it could be to have trail partners until then. But now with school starting one girl can't/won't come out. She took a fall and now every time I ask if she wants to come its an excuse.
> 
> The other has started work and can't come out on the days I'm not working.
> 
> I've got two newb safe horses they can ride, I'm not asking for money or anything. I just want someone to talk to once and awhile trail riding and I can't seem to find anyone.


I'd ride with you if we lived closer. Some of my best times were when a friend of mine would bring her horse to my place about every weekend and we'd spend that time trail riding, cooking over a fire and ummm partying. LOL Seemed like once we both got married we didn't have all those free weekends to play and eventually she got out of horses altogether.


----------



## JCnGrace

Rainaisabelle said:


> I confess I am feeling very drained, conflicted and upset


Hugs Raina. Try to do something to recharge your batteries. Once or twice a year I'll take a girl trip to get away from all my responsibilities and the hubby. Always glad to see him and the critters when I get back and even look forward to getting back to the barn chores.


----------



## WhimsicalMe

I confess I'm thinking about zebra print tack. I'm not a animal print person but I'm in love with this tack set and the black and white is what I'm looking for in color scheme... hmm...

I went to the Rawhide Rodeo and had a blast. It was my first rodeo in awhile. I had a blast and me beau got to see what my craze was all about.


----------



## 6gun Kid

sarahfromsc said:


> Two confessions:
> 
> I am back in the sweat shirt this evening.
> 
> And I have not had a glass of red wine since early spring. Wow. Compared to corona, all I can say is WOW.


 Compared to Corona almost everything is WOW!


----------



## greentree

I confess I am already tired thinking about picking up hay bales....and we have not even hooked up the baler yet....

Anybody need some upper body exercise this afternoon????


----------



## Change

@ShirtHotTeez - I wish a cut off was what I need; it would make things SO much easier! I need to figure out how to send the power to the low section all the time, and the upper only when the gate is open. Right now, though, the lower gets its charge from the upper line where I had to add the gate. Gate open = no power.

Son suggested I run some insulators/wire on the outside of the wood privacy fence down to where the lower fence wire does its loop-back, then use the open gate to power both halves when the gate is open. Closing the gate would then break the connection with the upper part. So... lacking anything better to do with my Labor Day, guess I'd better go gather my drill, insulators and wire. :neutral:


----------



## JCnGrace

greentree said:


> I confess I am already tired thinking about picking up hay bales....and we have not even hooked up the baler yet....
> 
> Anybody need some upper body exercise this afternoon????


Isn't it horrible trying to find hay help these days? We lucked out this year but I'm not counting on their help next year.


----------



## WhimsicalMe

I confess that I woke up early, slept in a bit (an hour) then got up and told myself I'm staying up all day.... well I just woke up from a nap. Haha!


----------



## SwissMiss

WhimsicalMe said:


> I confess that I woke up early, slept in a bit (an hour) then got up and told myself I'm staying up all day.... well I just woke up from a nap. Haha!


:rofl: I just laid down with my DD to encourage her to nap... I'm not sure who fell asleep faster  But hey, mission accomplished!


----------



## Rain Shadow

greentree said:


> I confess I am already tired thinking about picking up hay bales....and we have not even hooked up the baler yet....
> 
> Anybody need some upper body exercise this afternoon????


Call the local stables. Lots of horsey girls will happily do it exchange for some horsey time. Another option is call the high school and see if they need to work their football players. A local barn borrows the football players to put up hay.


----------



## Change

I'm dreading the next few weekends. I've asked my contractor (across the street) neighbor to give me an estimate for repairing the roof and floor of the shed on the lower property - he doesn't think it'll be much since he has a lot of what is needed. We'll be adding a tin roof and screening in the venting gaps.... then I'll be filling it up with hay. 

The dread comes with the "filling it up with hay" part. Son can't do the heavy lifting, so I'll be doing most of the work of unloading the truck and stacking. Son might have the energy (depending of how he feels each day) to kick the bales off the truck(s)... if I'm lucky.


----------



## WhimsicalMe

These are the reasons I'm happy I board now. I remember dreaded 8,000 bales summers (and sometimes more!) at the large ranch I was working at. I use to write on a pair of work gloves everyday's bales then I'd add them up at the end of the summer. It was for bragging rights between all the workers who did hay.


----------



## Golden Horse

Aghhhh it is 18.5*C indoors today, 65*F, I want to switch the furnace back on, raining outside, and I'm tired, cold and sore from the weekend


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I confess that I am tired and hungry and ready to go home. It's my Friday and I would love nothing more than to go home and curl up on the couch with my DH and a movie. Unfortunately, my swing shift guy isn't able to work today because his mom (who has stage 4 lung cancer) was admitted to the hospital last night and he's got to be with her. Luckily, I have an amazing new front desk girl who is going to cover the second half of his shift tonight, so I only have to be here until 7pm. Which means I only have to be here another four hours...and I've been here eight already. Smeh. 

I also confess that I really wish the owner would have come today like he was supposed to. Now, because he didn't, I have to come in tomorrow on my day off. This means that I have to be up early to take DH to work so that I can have the truck so that I don't have to beg a ride off someone. Anyone have any idea how to qualify for a loan on a vehicle that's older than 7 years? I've got the perfect vehicle picked out at our friend's dealership, but they won't do in-house financing without a huge down payment (can't say I blame them). We desperately need a second vehicle.

I also also confess that I am sorely tempted to take my BIL's ex-girlfriend up on her offer to rent their house up here. It's way out on a dirt road, but it's only about ten minutes from the hotel (about as far as we are now, maybe a little closer). I have LOVED that house ever since the first time DH took me there when we were first dating. The floor plan is perfect, the views are amazing, I just love it. They want $1000 a month for it, which is only $150 a month more than we're paying right now. If we could ever catch up, we could easily swing it, plus they wouldn't require a security deposit or anything. The only negative is that it doesn't have any fencing, so we would have to do that ourselves or go in on it with them (BIL and his ex own the house together still).


----------



## Zexious

^Is your job going more smoothly, now? I recall you having some troubles with it ): 
Or did you get something new and I just missed it along the way?

I confess I've been spending too many munnies lately x.x


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

Change said:


> @ShirtHotTeez - I wish a cut off was what I need; it would make things SO much easier! I need to figure out how to send the power to the low section all the time, and the upper only when the gate is open. Right now, though, the lower gets its charge from the upper line where I had to add the gate. Gate open = no power.
> 
> Son suggested I run some insulators/wire on the outside of the wood privacy fence down to where the lower fence wire does its loop-back, then use the open gate to power both halves when the gate is open. Closing the gate would then break the connection with the upper part. So... lacking anything better to do with my Labor Day, guess I'd better go gather my drill, insulators and wire. :neutral:


either attach power unit to low section and use cut out for upper (manually switch on when you open gate) or

run two insulation wires off the unit to two switches, one for each section. Use insulation wire so there is no power leaks where you don't want them. Take care to put it where it wont get damaged because if the plastic is cut you can get a power leak there.









If your unit is portable, the first is probably more efficient. If you have a mains unit the second is probably better but a little more expensive to set up.

I will try sketch it for you. Just got to relocate to hospital.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Zexious said:


> ^Is your job going more smoothly, now? I recall you having some troubles with it ):
> Or did you get something new and I just missed it along the way?


No new job. The owner came back three days after demoting me and re-promoted me back to my operations manager position because the assistant manager said she couldn't handle the stress. We're all scratching our heads on that one but whatever. The owner has become a lot easier to deal with now, even if the assistant manager has not. I'm freaking out a little right now, though, because there's a cash deposit missing from July and I'm the only person who deals with those. I know for a fact that I put together the deposit for the day in question and put it in the bag, though, so I have no clue what happened between my desk and the bank, since the owner is the one who ran that batch of deposits to the bank. 

I have another confession...

I am SUPER excited for my niece! Her boyfriend of three years is going to propose to her on her birthday (the 20th)!!! I am so happy for her! They are an adorable couple and are so perfect for each other. He has a son from a previous relationship and my niece is so good with him. It's funny because the day my sister text me and told me (the BF wants her family to send pics with signs saying "Congrats" or "We're so happy for you" or stuff like that to give her when he proposes), I had just been telling DH that Cody needed to propose to Tatiana 'cuz they are so perfect for each other. My niece is more like my little sister, as I'm closer in age to her than I am to my sister (her mom). She was my bridesmaid for my wedding (wanted her to be my maid of honor, but my best friend kind of claimed that position without any say from me and so we just rolled with it).


----------



## Zexious

^That's great news! On both accounts!
So glad to hear that work is going better--I wouldn't stress about the deposit too much, until you're approached by it. You obviously didn't do anything wrong, so I think it's safe to say you have nothing to worry about.
I'm very excited for (and a little jealous of!) your niece! How exciting to be taking such a huge step! How long have they been together!

I confess that I really dislike my job and I wish I were in a position to get a different one <3


----------



## WhimsicalMe

I confess my job is very rewarding but not the section I anticipated working in for my career. I hope after schooling I'll be able to be more in my desired field/specialty so I totally relate.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Zexious said:


> ^That's great news! On both accounts!
> So glad to hear that work is going better--I wouldn't stress about the deposit too much, until you're approached by it. You obviously didn't do anything wrong, so I think it's safe to say you have nothing to worry about.
> I'm very excited for (and a little jealous of!) your niece! How exciting to be taking such a huge step! How long have they been together!
> 
> I confess that I really dislike my job and I wish I were in a position to get a different one <3


I'm stressing about the missing deposit because my owner is the one who found it was missing. He always verifies deposits when he comes and he finally got caught up on them last time. 

My niece and her BF have been together for three years. She met him because he was friends with her ex-BF (who is kind of a jerk). I wish I could share a pic of them, as they are both just adorable. She's gorgeous with flame red curly hair that reaches the middle of her back, chocolate brown eyes, gorgeous olive skin, and a killer body that she doesn't have to work for at all. He's tall, athletic (broad shoulders, narrow waist and hips, muscles for days), light coffee skin, black hair, brown eyes, and used to play football semi-pro. They're like the ultimate power couple, but they're so absolutely sweet it's ridiculous. For my wedding, the three of us sat up until 10pm at my parents' kitchen table making centerpieces out of mason jars, burlap and lace ribbon, and fake flowers.


----------



## Golden Horse

Did you get a raise @DraftyAiresMum ? I do hope so, also hope that you have those job applications out, this one is never going to change unless you can put your foot down


----------



## JCnGrace

Change said:


> I'm dreading the next few weekends. I've asked my contractor (across the street) neighbor to give me an estimate for repairing the roof and floor of the shed on the lower property - he doesn't think it'll be much since he has a lot of what is needed. We'll be adding a tin roof and screening in the venting gaps.... then I'll be filling it up with hay.
> 
> The dread comes with the "filling it up with hay" part. Son can't do the heavy lifting, so I'll be doing most of the work of unloading the truck and stacking. Son might have the energy (depending of how he feels each day) to kick the bales off the truck(s)... if I'm lucky.


It's a bear to do but once you have a full winter's supply of hay stacked in that shed you'll breathe a huge sigh of satisfaction and relief. Start checking your local want ads and maybe you can find someone who will deliver and put it up for you. I had a sweet deal when I lived in Indy where they did that for .25 extra a bale (it's been a few years LOL). Well worth it and I'd give my eyeteeth to find a supplier like that down here.


----------



## WhimsicalMe

I confess that today is the first day back to school for Mini Me, all I want to do is sleep but nope... I'm cleaning.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Golden Horse said:


> Did you get a raise @DraftyAiresMum ? I do hope so, also hope that you have those job applications out, this one is never going to change unless you can put your foot down


The owner said when he re-promoted me that we'd see how things were going in a month and if they're good, he'll give me a raise. It'll probably be just $100/month again, but it's better than nothing.


----------



## greentree

Be happy that you do not have to start from scratch!!! I have to grow it, cut it, rake it, bale it, put it ON the trailer, take it OFF the trailer!!!!! 

We still have 75 or so bales in the patch to pick up....the new baler worked, praise God!!


----------



## greentree

double post...


----------



## PoptartShop

I hope you get the raise @DraftyAiresMum! 

I confess...I wish I was still on the holiday weekend.


----------



## HeroAndGunner

I confess I had a fantastic trail ride this past weekend on my horse, but I think my body hates me after 7 hours in the saddle. SO sore.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Don't do things while you're emotional because then it makes you more emotional and then you have a panic attack because you're so emotional about being emotional.


----------



## karliejaye

Rainaisabelle said:


> Don't do things while you're emotional because then it makes you more emotional and then you have a panic attack because you're so emotional about being emotional.


Have you been spying on me!? That's so my MO!






In other news, I confess, Chief is no longer mine. He found his home and I am quite hopeful the two of them will become a great team! And in the meantime while their house closes and they are settling in to the area, I get to keep him at my place.
Cruiser also has a very interested party. It is an interesting situation that I was wary of at first, but I think it could be a great fit for him the more I learn. Details coming later, when I know more.


Another confession, I went to a nude beach this weekend! It's been on my bucket list, so I figured, why not!?


----------



## JCnGrace

karliejaye said:


> Have you been spying on me!? That's so my MO!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other news, I confess, Chief is no longer mine. He found his home and I am quite hopeful the two of them will become a great team! And in the meantime while their house closes and they are settling in to the area, I get to keep him at my place.
> Cruiser also has a very interested party. It is an interesting situation that I was wary of at first, but I think it could be a great fit for him the more I learn. Details coming later, when I know more.
> 
> 
> *Another confession, I went to a nude beach this weekend! It's been on my bucket list, so I figured, why not!?[/*QUOTE]
> 
> OMG! I could never do that. I'd be pointing, staring, laughing, gagging and maybe even stalking if something really pleasing caught my eye. :rofl:


----------



## karliejaye

90% of the population was large white men in their 70's, so not a lot of gawking, and a fair bit of adverting the eyes ensued! I did have to squelch a giggle as one man was running around throwing a tennis ball for his dogs. He had a button down shirt on, but that was it. A funny sight indeed! 
However, it's a beautiful beach and DH and I had the pleasure of seeing an osprey catch a large salmon not more than 100 feet from us, then fly right over our heads with it.


----------



## Golden Horse

Not sure how I would do on a nude beach....if they were jogging then I would be laughing at the guys, women look good, men have too many jiggly bits


----------



## PoptartShop

Rainaisabelle said:


> Don't do things while you're emotional because then it makes you more emotional and then you have a panic attack because you're so emotional about being emotional.


This is so true.


----------



## WhimsicalMe

I confess Jackson is 100% mine with receipt and everything. Not only is he mine... he's officially at his new barn. Loaded like a dream. Walked up to the trailer, put his breaks on, looked around walked in like a charm. Getting out is a whole other story... he REFUSED to back out. We are going to have to work on that. I wonder if my coach will let me practice in her pretty trailer.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I confess Roy is going to a trial home to tomorrow, I have had quite a few people interested


----------



## Zexious

^I didn't realize you were selling him!?
I'll need to go catch up on your journal...

I confess I always mean to get a full eight hours, but don't have self control and am lucky to get four. Ugh.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

The journal will definitely explain things


----------



## PoptartShop

@karliejaye, wow! Now that is something different. LOL! I probably would be cackling jokes the whole time and people watching. 



WhimsicalMe said:


> I confess Jackson is 100% mine with receipt and everything. Not only is he mine... he's officially at his new barn. Loaded like a dream. Walked up to the trailer, put his breaks on, looked around walked in like a charm. Getting out is a whole other story... he REFUSED to back out. We are going to have to work on that. I wonder if my coach will let me practice in her pretty trailer.


YAYYYY!!! How exciting! I'm soooo happy for you.  Jackson is so handsome and you guys look lovely. Glad he trailered well, and he should be settled in, in no time.
I think it will take some practice, with the trailer but he will get it. Only one way out ya know!

I confess...I want another tattoo.


----------



## Golden Horse

PoptartShop said:


> I confess...I want another tattoo.


Me too, maybe next year

Save​


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I want another tattoo as well :/


----------



## Rain Shadow

I now own a very angry zebra. I swear its for a good cause.


----------



## WhimsicalMe

I confess I bought three bags of carrots after I found out that Jackson doesn't even know what to do with a carrot! >.< what kind of horse doesn't like carrots?!


----------



## SwissMiss

WhimsicalMe said:


> I confess I bought three bags of carrots after I found out that Jackson doesn't even know what to do with a carrot! >.< what kind of horse doesn't like carrots?!


Raya was the same! Now she will eat about half a carrot and leave the rest "I ate some of that stuff, now give me some yummy peppermint cookies, already":apple:

My kiddos and my horse are peas in a pod:wink:


----------



## WhimsicalMe

Anyone have any experience with western bling tack? Do the rhinestones or hand painted tack wear well? Like do they hold up to a good every day use as long as you take care of them?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I confess that I had a good day today, despite having to go in to work for an hour because the owner showed up on my day off. Woke up, took DH to work, and halfway there, his boss calls him and tells him they don't need him so he has the day off. Stopped by my parents' house on our way home (at 6:45am) because my sister was in town and ended up staying for a nice breakfast of waffles, scrambled eggs, hamburger parties off the grill, and fresh fruit. Got home and had to turn around and go in to work cuz the owner showed up (not unexpected). He only made me stay long enough to give him the deposits to run to the bank, eat a slice of pizza, and pick out a basket for our fruit for breakfast, then he sent me home. Got home and DH was just starting to watch Tangled (yes, the Disney movie...he's adorable sometimes). And now I just woke up from a two hour nap (I NEVER take naps :shock: ).


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

@Drafty, I confess I hope you have a great job and can tell that a** of an owner where to shove his piddly payrise.
@WhimsicalMe I once had a horse that liked dog biscuits!! (from his previous owner)


----------



## JCnGrace

WhimsicalMe said:


> I confess I bought three bags of carrots after I found out that Jackson doesn't even know what to do with a carrot! >.< what kind of horse doesn't like carrots?!


All of mine will eat carrots but most of them don't like apples. However, they all love the carrot & apple treats by Dumor so that's their Christmas present every year. Yes, they all have to share and make a 10 lb. bag last a year but since they're rather rotund they don't need extra stuff anyway.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Aires isn't a big apple or carrot can, but he loves tropical Skittles and Cheetos.


----------



## JCnGrace

I confess that the last time I went shopping I bought myself a coloring book.

Oh and I now have exactly 2200 carrots so I'll quit collecting more and see how long it takes them to disappear.. LOL


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

are you still getting the carrots @JCnGrace? are you on classic view? i'm not getting them on full view


----------



## WhimsicalMe

I confess I disabled carrots... I tried looking for them but never saw one on full view... thought maybe I was missing something.

I'm heading out to the barn in an hour or so to try on the vast collection of saddles, bridles, and gear that my coach has for me. She's going to set me all up and see what I like so I get a good idea before I buy.


----------



## Change

I'll confess that Tango is a greedy pig when it comes to those peppermint puff candies. Cally disdains sugary candies but has learned to love carrots and apples... and granola bars. Both come trotting over the minute they hear crinkly cellophane, knowing Momma has treats. They also both like Gatorade, so occasionally I'll share a bottle with them. And I have to be really careful with the orange Gatorade caps; both horses always seem to want to verify that they aren't really carrots in disguise! LOL!

I also confess I'm working from home today as I still don't have a vehicle. My truck sits, broken and pathetic, in the shop waiting for someone to tell me who is going to pay for repairs. :-(


----------



## Change

I'll confess that Tango is a greedy pig when it comes to those peppermint puff candies. Cally disdains sugary candies but has learned to love carrots and apples... and granola bars. Both come trotting over the minute they hear crinkly cellophane, knowing Momma has treats. They also both like Gatorade, so occasionally I'll share a bottle with them. And I have to be really careful with the orange Gatorade caps; both horses always seem to want to verify that they aren't really carrots in disguise! LOL!

I also confess I'm working from home today as I still don't have a vehicle. My truck sits, broken and pathetic, in the shop waiting for someone to tell me who is going to pay for repairs. :-(


----------



## greentree

I confess that I was eating chocolate while reading @Golden Horse 's photo post....I clicked on it from the sidebar, and had no IDEA it was supposed to be about weightloss!!

Got the hay all in the barn! I picked up all but about 10 bales by MYSELF!. All those 15 year olds who want to ride, but then get painful hangnails when it is time to work better BACK up, cause this almost 60 year old is going to say SOOO RRYY...

Raina, I am really sorry to read about your lovely Ray.

Change, hope you can get your truck fixed quickly!


----------



## PoptartShop

JCnGrace said:


> I confess that the last time I went shopping I bought myself a coloring book.
> 
> Oh and I now have exactly 2200 carrots so I'll quit collecting more and see how long it takes them to disappear.. LOL


I LOVE coloring books. I have 3 adult ones. They actually help relax you and relieve stress, also if you have anxiety they're good for that too. I love it.  Enjoy!!
@DraftyAiresMum, glad you had a good day, you definitely deserved it!!! About time! LOL, I hope it's all uphill from here!
@WhimsicalMe, that's so funny. LOL, he's probably like uh...can I have an apple instead?! So silly.
@Golden Horse yeah, I don't really know what I want yet, so I'm gonna wait it out haha.

I confess...I woke up this morning with a sore throat/stuffy nose. I hope it's just allergies because they've been bothering me this week...I CANNOT afford to be sick right now. Sigh. Stupid weather change.


----------



## mkmurphy81

Rain Shadow said:


> Call the local stables. Lots of horsey girls will happily do it exchange for some horsey time. Another option is call the high school and see if they need to work their football players. A local barn borrows the football players to put up hay.


That is genius! Our local high school already sends its PE classes, football players, etc. running down our road where we're building our house and barn. Surely the football team or power lifters or somebody will need a workout when the hay comes. I have got to remember that!


----------



## Mulefeather

I confess that as of yesterday I am back on my eating plan, and I feel better already. It’s amazing just how bloated and uncomfortable I felt, and hopefully I can make this one into a downward trend for weight over the winter, too. I know it’s a bad time to start a diet, but I figure if I can reduce my calories during the week, hopefully the weekends won’t kill me as badly as they have. 

No word yet from my trainer yet. I’m guessing they’ll have the tests back soon, but it might be a good few weeks before the all-clear gets given. I’m guessing it was brought in from either a show or a new horse that just moved in. 

Next week is the Weird Al concert! Boyfriend is coming down to my area and we’ve got a VIP package. It’s apparently a sold-out show, but we’re in the first 10 rows. I haven’t been to a concert in YEARS so this will be exciting!


----------



## Mulefeather

Whoops, double post! I seem to be having issues with that lately


----------



## PoptartShop

Mulefeather said:


> I confess that as of yesterday I am back on my eating plan, and I feel better already. It’s amazing just how bloated and uncomfortable I felt, and hopefully I can make this one into a downward trend for weight over the winter, too. I know it’s a bad time to start a diet, but I figure if I can reduce my calories during the week, hopefully the weekends won’t kill me as badly as they have.
> 
> No word yet from my trainer yet. I’m guessing they’ll have the tests back soon, but it might be a good few weeks before the all-clear gets given. I’m guessing it was brought in from either a show or a new horse that just moved in.
> 
> Next week is the Weird Al concert! Boyfriend is coming down to my area and we’ve got a VIP package. It’s apparently a sold-out show, but we’re in the first 10 rows. I haven’t been to a concert in YEARS so this will be exciting!


That's very true. The better you eat, the better you feel.  I know the weekends are hard, but it's all good! I eat healthy during the week for the most part, but the weekends I'm just like...'I DESERVE IT' LOL.

I hope you hear from your trainer soon. OMG that concert will be a fun time!!! SO exciting. I've sadly, never been to a concert but I'd like to go someday! I wanted to see Sia in October but I didn't get tickets in time. Wah!


----------



## WhimsicalMe

So there's two Jackson's at the barn so my dude's nickname is now JJ since his last name is also a J name now that I own him. He'll still be my Jackson though.


----------



## greentree

Do not treat your food as a diet. Shift your paradigm to " I DON'T eat that...", as if you were allergic....because it is probably true. 

We do not feed our horses stuff that is bad for them, and we should not feed it to ourselves, either!!


----------



## PoptartShop

I mean, once in awhile sure it's OK to have pizza or candy or cookies...I don't kill myself to eat clean. I eat really healthy, but sometimes heck yeah I'm gonna eat whatever I please. LOL. I love pizza.
BUT, I do not eat fastfood!  I haven't in about 6-8 years. I don't even like it anymore.


----------



## JCnGrace

ShirtHotTeez said:


> are you still getting the carrots @*JCnGrace* ? are you on classic view? i'm not getting them on full view


Yes ma'am I am, I'm rather attached to the old way. LOL



WhimsicalMe said:


> I confess I disabled carrots... I tried looking for them but never saw one on full view... thought maybe I was missing something.
> 
> I'm heading out to the barn in an hour or so to try on the vast collection of saddles, bridles, and gear that my coach has for me. She's going to set me all up and see what I like so I get a good idea before I buy.


Trying out different things is a wonderful idea. 



Change said:


> I'll confess that Tango is a greedy pig when it comes to those peppermint puff candies. Cally disdains sugary candies but has learned to love carrots and apples... and granola bars. Both come trotting over the minute they hear crinkly cellophane, knowing Momma has treats. They also both like Gatorade, so occasionally I'll share a bottle with them. And I have to be really careful with the orange Gatorade caps; both horses always seem to want to verify that they aren't really carrots in disguise! LOL!
> 
> I also confess I'm working from home today as I still don't have a vehicle. My truck sits, broken and pathetic, in the shop waiting for someone to tell me who is going to pay for repairs. :-(


Sounds like you need to light a fire under your insurance agent. He will blame it on the adjuster but you hired HIM so it's then his job to speed up the adjuster. Make him earn that commission he gets!


----------



## Golden Horse

greentree said:


> Do not treat your food as a diet. Shift your paradigm to " I DON'T eat that...", as if you were allergic....because it is probably true.


I had a lot of success with "I choose not to eat that" so it wasn't banned, it's that I am choosing to eat better



greentree said:


> We do not feed our horses stuff that is bad for them, and we should not feed it to ourselves, either!!


I need someone to feed me, exercise me, I need trainer...


----------



## PoptartShop

I live by myself, so I have the advantage of BUYING only what I need, and not buying extra stuff (like extra snacks, junk food, etc.). So that way...if I have little cravings, I choose to eat something healthier.


----------



## WhimsicalMe

I confess I've already been out to the barn today but I'm tempted to go out again. I love having Jackson only five minute drive away!


----------



## Drifting

I confess I am thinking of changing the name of my newly acquired yearling from "Oberon" to "Brego." I've had him 3 weeks and I've been torn over his name. Also having a Stryder and a Brego make me snicker.


----------



## SwissMiss

Drifting said:


> I confess I am thinking of changing the name of my newly acquired yearling from "Oberon" to "Brego." I've had him 3 weeks and I've been torn over his name. Also having a Stryder and a Brego make me snicker.



Yes, yes yes! I think you need to change his name


----------



## Mulefeather

Drifting said:


> I confess I am thinking of changing the name of my newly acquired yearling from "Oberon" to "Brego." I've had him 3 weeks and I've been torn over his name. Also having a Stryder and a Brego make me snicker.


As a LOTR fan, you've got my vote!!  

Ugh and I am being sorely tempted tonight. Adorable little haffie mare and a bunch of driving mules at Cranbury auction tonight, and they allow phone bidding...

(Cue chant of "I do not need a horse right now, I do not need a horse right now...")


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

Mulefeather said:


> As a LOTR fan, you've got my vote!!
> 
> Ugh and I am being sorely tempted tonight. Adorable little haffie mare and a bunch of driving mules at Cranbury auction tonight, and they allow phone bidding...
> 
> (Cue chant of "I do not need a horse right now, I do not need a horse right now...")


*whispers* "buy the horse, buy the horse" LOL


----------



## WhimsicalMe

-joins in on the chant- 

I confess I had a horrid afternoon and a horrid morning. This morning I woke up feeling exhausted, barely slept. Got up and made Mini Me's lunch and breakfast and I managed to hit my head on the fridge and burn my finger on an element while trying to not burn myself on the toaster oven. Gave up and went to the barn. This was the only good part of my day. Came home and found a cat (I have four) peed on my bed, one cat pooped beside the litter box cause one of my cats is an avid digger and pushed enough out of the box that one of the cats figured it was an acceptable place to poop. Washed all my bedding and my protective sheet to put it back on and for her to literally walk up and pee on the bed again! I got frustrated, went to the pet store bought another litter box and put it out. I now have more litter boxes than cats but I have one (the one who peed on my bed) that is a total finicky diva. So my beau is making me dinner and I'm relaxing. Tomorrow is my first day back at college. One more year.


----------



## greentree

I confess I am SICK of my insurance company! They have made their money off of me, but they cannot give up enough to replace my roof! 

AND, I did not get the first new iPhone 7...that is a joke, lol...from the #1 lagger!!!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I confess Roy did not go to his retirement home........ Oops.


----------



## WhimsicalMe

I confess I can't tell English bridles apart... they all look the same to me... what am I looking for?


----------



## Zexious

^Shape and placement of the noseband is usually a good indicator. 
Bit, and simple things like color, as well as attachments (double bridle? Running martingale? Standing Martingale? Flash?) can be helpful as well.

I confess that life is weird.


----------



## greentree

WhimsicalMe said:


> I confess I can't tell English bridles apart... they all look the same to me... what am I looking for?


English, NOT Indian, leather. Smooth finish, not rough. Stitched with cotton tgread, not nylon. I prefer buckles, like a dressage bridle, over hooks that are usually hunter style.


----------



## WhimsicalMe

Ok so what does a Flash do? I've googled it and I've come up with nothing.

This is the Ascot bridle I'm looking at. It comes with European style reins and removable flash.

























Yes, no, maybe so?


----------



## greentree

I would be concerned that that is "bonded" aka Indian leather....

A flash noseband goes around below the bit to help keep the mouth closed...you probably do not need it.....


----------



## WhimsicalMe

Bah knew it was too good to be true. 
@greentree Do you have any suggestions for decent bridles I can get in Canada (online) that are purple? I was looking at the tack hooks and I swear all the bridles were the same minus a few shades of leather so I'd like mine to stand out a bit but I'm not a bling person at all so gems and jewels are not my thing.


----------



## Change

I confess that working from home is dangerous for me. I end up getting so much done and don't have all the revolving office door distractions that I don't pay attention to the time. I finally shut down my work computer at 8:24 p.m. after logging in at 7 a.m.!

I also confess I sometimes wonder how I got this old, considering how poorly I feed my body. I rarely eat breakfast or lunch, unless it's a snack (candy, pop tart, you get the gist) and then dinner is well... iffy. Oh, and I drink more coffee than anything else. I might down a few Gatorades if I'm working outside...

Like GH, I need someone to feed me, train me, clean up my messes.... ;-)


----------



## Change

dubble bubble post


----------



## greentree

WhimsicalMe said:


> Bah knew it was too good to be true.
> 
> @greentree Do you have any suggestions for decent bridles I can get in Canada (online) that are purple? I was looking at the tack hooks and I swear all the bridles were the same minus a few shades of leather so I'd like mine to stand out a bit but I'm not a bling person at all so gems and jewels are not my thing.


I do not know about Canada...but since you are looking at synthetic saddles....I will tell you that I LOVE my Beta biothane bridles! I will ask my Mennonite harness maker about having one made if you would like....or you could check with Taylored Tack ( I think that is the name)


----------



## WhimsicalMe

@Change while I'm still quite young I tend to do the same. I often make my daughter food and forget all about myself. I do not drink enough of anything. Couple cups of coffee is sometimes the only thing I drink in the day, that is not good! I've been doing good the past two days going out to the barn with water though and I usually drink it.


----------



## WhimsicalMe

@greentree do you hve pics? I'll look them up! I think I was looking at those when I found endurance tack and got sidetracked. Haha!


----------



## Change

I confess I want an endurance saddle... and a Tucker... and a ... therapist to help me deal with my saddle hoarding obsession! I already have 4 saddles for 2 horses!


----------



## WhimsicalMe

I confess I'm in love!









@Change What kind of endurance would you get? Tucker tack set or the saddle?


----------



## Change

I'm all about he saddles! LOL. I am a total non-flash person when it comes to saddles and tack. I like plain, untooled, smooth leather with a suede seat. My favorite bridle is a western training bridle because of how easy it is to change out bits/bosal/hackamore. No Chicago screws. No ties. Love mecate or braided reins.

There are several endurance saddles I've looked at, including a Tucker. But I like a few other Tuckers, too.  I have a nice, lightweight trooper saddle, so I don't really NEED an endurance... but I have this saddle obsession!!!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I confess Roy is not lame...


----------



## SwissMiss

@Change, glad I am not the only one! Luckily there are no tempting tack stores nearby!
I have a circle y that is probably as old as I am and the Peruvian saddle, but I am oogling a ctk custom one...

And don't get me started on bridles! Just saw a dark oil with rawhide and turquoise (sounds way more blingy than it actually is) on ebay... My mare never even had a bit in her mouth!


----------



## Zexious

^I'm not sure whether these colorful English bridles make me swoon or make me cringe xD

I confess I'm playing Fantasy Football for the first time this year.


----------



## Change

@SwissMiss - I'd gladly take that old Circle Y off your hands! LOL! And who needs a tack store nearby when there's the internet?


----------



## Change

@Raina - Roy's not lame.... Don't leave us hanging! What's going on?


----------



## JCnGrace

greentree said:


> I confess I am SICK of my insurance company! They have made their money off of me, but they cannot give up enough to replace my roof!
> 
> AND, I did not get the first new iPhone 7...that is a joke, lol...from the #1 lagger!!!


Look for an Erie agent, I'm not sure if they are in KY or not. I've been with them since 1984 and don't have a single bad thing to say about them and in fact was amazed at this last dealing with them. We needed a new roof and that was really our only concern. The adjuster came out and said we needed new gutters and that the storm door had hail dents on it and added replacement costs for both of those things and included the small ceiling repair. All in all they've sent us about $19,000 to cover everything. 

One thing I did not realize though, the roofing contractor said they were an excellent insurance company to have but they are very picky about who they insure which is why their rates are so good. 

Not that this does you any good right now but after you hound your current insurer into replacing your roof you might look into them. 



Rainaisabelle said:


> I confess Roy is not lame...


That is a good confession!


----------



## SwissMiss

@Change, sorry, but that circle y will stay where it is, lol
And yes, there is the internet, but I like to touch tack before I buy it - and I simply love the smell of leather!

But I better save for a truck so I can go places with my girl...


----------



## Change

I was wondering how you were going to bring her here to my nice, dry, rocky ground.... LOL! Trucks are the ONLY way to go!


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

@WhimsicalMe the flash noseband works like a dropped noseband but also (when fitted properly) restricts jaw movement, so can be fairly severe. I confess as a kid I liked the look of them 

the cavesson noseband when done tight similarly restricts jaw movement but in english riding it is usually used as decorative by having it loose. Often the reason for that is if you have a horse with a long face it can make it look in better proportion. A lot of people would probably not be able to tell you why they use one.

Personally I like leather. And I don't mind cleaning it . . . heck it beats housework!! I have only to consider its time to spring clean and I can enthusiastically get out the . . . . car cleaning stuff!!!


















Wow love these
Handmade crystal browbands by Equi Elegance








@greentree I always thought of the 'hook' style as the dressage bridles!! lol. They have a cleaner look than buckles, but it doesn't really matter as long as your tack is sound and clean.


----------



## SwissMiss

Change said:


> I was wondering how you were going to bring her here to my nice, dry, rocky ground.... LOL! Trucks are the ONLY way to go!


Well, you are not _that_ far away - we could walk there 

Unfortunately it is much easier to save for a saddle than. A decent truck, lol


----------



## Mulefeather

I confess that I was "good" and sat on my wallet last night, and didn't buy adorable driving horses sight unseen over the phone :lol:


----------



## 6gun Kid

WhimsicalMe said:


> I confess I bought three bags of carrots after I found out that Jackson doesn't even know what to do with a carrot! >.< what kind of horse doesn't like carrots?!


That is funny, my Jackson doesn't care for carrots either!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Drifting said:


> I confess I am thinking of changing the name of my newly acquired yearling from "Oberon" to "Brego." I've had him 3 weeks and I've been torn over his name. Also having a Stryder and a Brego make me snicker.


Doooooooo ittttttttttttt!!!!! Seriously!! It's perfect!


----------



## PoptartShop

I confess...I JUST got to work, 2.5hrs late because of traffic- on 95 north a truck overturned and pennies spilled onto the roadway...NO JOKE! Ugh. Hopefully my day gets better.


----------



## HeroAndGunner

I confess I'm feeling ill and really don't like sitting in a stuffy office staring at a computer screen when I feel like crap.


----------



## HeroAndGunner

PoptartShop said:


> I confess...I JUST got to work, 2.5hrs late because of traffic- on 95 north a truck overturned and pennies spilled onto the roadway...NO JOKE! Ugh. Hopefully my day gets better.




I finally got an app that tells me any accidents, construction, police or anything on my route. And what the traffic flow is.


I work downtown in my city and after too many traffic jams I research my route first before I leave, and if I need too I will take an alternative route....lol


----------



## sarahfromsc

PoptartShop said:


> I confess...I JUST got to work, 2.5hrs late because of traffic- on 95 north a truck overturned and pennies spilled onto the roadway...NO JOKE! Ugh. Hopefully my day gets better.


I remember 95 and not fondly.


----------



## PoptartShop

@HeroAndGunner I did get off 95 and take an alternative route...still was 2.5hrs late because EVERYWHERE was backed up! LOL it was horrible everywhere!


----------



## karliejaye

I confess I hate nail polish, and trimming and filing my nails. Hate it hate it hate it! But my mom introduced me to a nail buffer thing and I am obsessed. When I get anxious I have a tendency to pluck hairs. Not too bad, but if I don't watch it it could turn into trichotillomania. This nail buffer takes its place wonderfully. After a stressful work day, instead of absentmindedly plucking, I can zone out and buff!


----------



## PoptartShop

@karliejaye, that's good you found an alternative! Buff all you want! LOL.
I used to get my nails done professionally, before I started riding again. Now? Nope, I just do them myself. They get messed up anyway because of being at the barn. I paint them once a week, easy peasy! 

I confess...it's 93 degrees today, & I'm missing the nice, 70/80 breezy weather we had last week.


----------



## cbar

I confess that I am kind of tired of training....interval runs again today makes me want to vomit. 

On the plus side I FINALLY had time to work with all 3 of the horses last night. Miss Amber had the bridle on for only the 3rd time and she did awesome. She seemed to finally relax her mouth and lunged like a dream. I still need to pick up a surcingle and lines so we can start ground driving soon. 

She also appears to be going through another growth spurt since her a$$ is WAY up in the air again. Really hoping she finished around 15.2...fingers crossed!!!


----------



## Golden Horse

Fall has arrived here, quilt back on the bed, long sleeves during the day, yuk.

Also I confess I'm sitting waiting to see the Doc get a diagnoses for my pain in the butt! No don't laugh, too much. I have pain in both butt cheeks, bad enough that I had to give up cycling...


----------



## Change

@cbar - we need pictures!!!

@Golden Horse - sounds like you might have a mild case of sciatica. The sciatic nerve runs through the butt cheek. A chiropractor might be able to adjust your lumbar to relieve the pinching, but good to see the doc first to get x-rays or (better yet) MRI to see what's going on.

@Sarahfromnc - You really need to change your tag - you aren't in PA anymore, Dorothy!


----------



## Change

SwissMiss said:


> Well, you are not _that_ far away - we could walk there


If only! I need a riding buddy (and ground support for Tango's first ride)!


----------



## HeroAndGunner

@PoptartShop blah I hate when that happens :/ But I like the app because I can majority of the time figure out what is going on before I get to the traffic. So I will be able to decide the best possible route before even getting close to the traffic.


Buttttt I have like 5 different routes I can take in all different directions if need be. So I just use my nifty little app and if my primary route has an issue, instead of going south then I'll take my north route which in that case is just completely on the opposite side of the city and by pass the traffic. The perks to working downtown is there are many different major high ways that go through it.. ****..


Last week (when I didn't use my app.. go figure) I ran into a major traffic jam at my exit so I kept going on the highway.. The next two exits were completely backed up.. so I just kept going a few more exits down until I found one not backed up then I plugged in my GPS and it got me to work from there with no traffic! lol.


----------



## PoptartShop

@*HeroAndGunner* , yeah you're lucky, I only have like 2 ways to get to my job so it's like GAH!! Apparently it's still backed up, but at least I have to go south to get home, not north LOL. My day has gone by pretty fast.
@cbar awww that's good to hear!!
@Golden Horse, ouch. I hope you get some relief soon, a pain in the butt is no joke! 

Awww that sucks.  At least you got out of it haha, traffic jams are the absolute worst. Especially when they cause accidents too...it's a mess.


----------



## HeroAndGunner

@PoptartShop I'm glad your day is going by quickly! Mine is sort of too! I wanted to ride tonight, but I don't have much energy with this cold I have..


----------



## Change

I'm "working" right now, but my brain hurts so I'm taking a break.


----------



## HeroAndGunner

I confess that a 4 day work week seems almost longer then a 5 day work week...:icon_rolleyes:


----------



## Change

Mine is only 3 this week (alternating Fridays off)... and after yesterday's 13+ day sped by without my realizing it, today's dragging to make up for it.


----------



## PoptartShop

Change said:


> I'm "working" right now, but my brain hurts so I'm taking a break.


LOL SAME!!!
@HeroAndGunner...omg, me too. I think it's just allergies, but my throat's been feeling a little funky & I've been sneezing. Ugh. I hope you feel better. & I agree. This 4-day work week feels like a 10-day...LOL going by so slow.:icon_rolleyes:


----------



## WhimsicalMe

I confess I hate this semester already and it's only the first class. I was a January intake which meant I was in a class of 23 (ish?) people, now I'm with September intake in a class of nearly 50 maybe even 60. Ugh.

On a positive note I confess I rode English today and I LOVED it! Jackson the handsome dude, did amazing! I couldn't ask for a better more patient and understanding dude. I even tried my patience at posting trot and my coach was impressed... maybe she was trying to butter me up? She even 'let me' keep my stirrups long cause I'm 'being converted' I swear those are her words. HAHA! I posted pics in my saddle thread of how handsome Jackson looks.


----------



## Rain Shadow

I confess I'm about ready to strangle Kenzie. 

After I payed for a session with a nutritionist, bought the supplements she needed, she decided two weeks in that she doesn't like the new diet and stuck her nose up at it.


----------



## WhimsicalMe

Anyone have any input on HDR saddles?


----------



## Rain Shadow

I'm considering having a photographer friend work this picture over and get it printed out. Thoughts?


----------



## WhimsicalMe

Rain I would! It's a great pic.


----------



## Golden Horse

Rain Shadow said:


> I confess I'm about ready to strangle Kenzie.
> 
> After I payed for a session with a nutritionist, bought the supplements she needed, she decided two weeks in that she doesn't like the new diet and stuck her nose up at it.


LOL, just sounds typical....



WhimsicalMe said:


> Anyone have any input on HDR saddles?


Mmmm, my sample size of one, I didn't like it, didn't like the quality



Rain Shadow said:


> I'm considering having a photographer friend work this picture over and get it printed out. Thoughts?


Go for it...nice pic, love the colour 

I confess, I was told today not to ride for a month.....not doing that.....was also told not to ride my bike for more than 5 minutes at a time, 3 times a day, that's easy enough...seems I have Piriformis Syndrome, rest, ice or warmth, anti inflammatories, and stretching exercises...

Save​


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I confess that I'm tempted to get a personal loan from my bank and use it to buy a vehicle from a private party. Found a 2002 Chevy Trailblazer with 98K miles on it for $3200. But, I don't even know if what I want to do is possible. Ugh! I hate only having one vehicle!


----------



## JCnGrace

@Golden Horse Piriformis Syndrome? English please. LOL


----------



## JCnGrace

I confess that I'm not looking forward to the next 3 days. Going to my friends new house to help her unpack tomorrow & Sat., spending the night It will be great spending time with her, I don't mind the work at all but I'll have to spend 2 days listening to her yippy dogs. I get a headache just thinking about it. LOL Her poodle mix was at it the whole time we were on the phone tonight and I told her to tell him I was going to snatch him bald if he didn't settle down (he's the worse, the other one only barks because he does but quits when she figures out he's barking at nothing). Thankfully she doesn't get mad at me when I tell him to HUSH UP. I think she's learned to tune it out because it doesn't seem to bother her at all.

Then I'll have to get home Sat evening get barn chores done and vacuum & dust the house because hubby thought it would be a good idea to invite a friend over for Sun when he knew I'd be gone the 2 previous days. GRRR....


----------



## Rain Shadow

JCnGrace said:


> I confess that I'm not looking forward to the next 3 days. Going to my friends new house to help her unpack tomorrow & Sat., spending the night It will be great spending time with her, I don't mind the work at all but I'll have to spend 2 days listening to her yippy dogs. I get a headache just thinking about it. LOL Her poodle mix was at it the whole time we were on the phone tonight and I told her to tell him I was going to snatch him bald if he didn't settle down (he's the worse, the other one only barks because he does but quits when she figures out he's barking at nothing). Thankfully she doesn't get mad at me when I tell him to HUSH UP. I think she's learned to tune it out because it doesn't seem to bother her at all.
> 
> Then I'll have to get home Sat evening get barn chores done and vacuum & dust the house because hubby thought it would be a good idea to invite a friend over for Sun when he knew I'd be gone the 2 previous days. GRRR....


Maybe the dog is barking to fend off the ghost?

Simple! Have Hubby dust and vacuum. He did the invite.


----------



## JCnGrace

Rain Shadow said:


> Maybe the dog is barking to fend off the ghost?
> 
> Simple! Have Hubby dust and vacuum. He did the invite.


What ghost? Her old house she had built herself so it was new, he'd bark when we'd go camping, he barked at her sister's where she was staying in between having to be out of her old house and getting into the new one. This is their first night at the new house. Surely every place they go doesn't have a ghost. He barks because he's spoiled rotten and her solution to getting him to shut up for even a second is to give him a treat.:icon_rolleyes:

And that last paragraph...well, I've spoiled hubby for the last 23 years and while he will occasionally (very occasionally) vacuum he has never dusted in those 23 years except his office which I refuse to do and he only does that about once a year (thank goodness it has a door). LOL On the other hand, I've not had to mow the yard in the 17 years since he retired and he washes the windows and vehicles because I hate to. So I guess we're both a little spoiled.


----------



## Golden Horse

JCnGrace said:


> @*Golden Horse* Piriformis Syndrome? English please. LOL


Posh word for pain in the butt!



> Piriformis syndrome is a condition in which the piriformis muscle, located in the buttock region, spasms and causes buttock pain. The piriformis muscle can also irritate the nearby sciatic nerve and cause pain, numbness and tingling along the back of the leg and into the foot (similar to sciatic pain).


So far just have pain and spasm in the buttocks, no foot or leg pain, think goodness, have occasional sciatica, don't need anything else to cause that to happen...


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

I confess I don't mind walking. Really.

Its the reason I'm walking that ****s me off


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I confess.. I dropped a bucket of feed which in turn made me drop my phone into the bucket which then made the feed splash back into my face


----------



## PoptartShop

@JCnGrace that sounds like a busy weekend. I hope it goes better than expected.  Cleaning is a pain too.
@Rainaisabelle, awwwww that sucks.  Ugh, what a mess. Does your phone still smell like horsey food?! 

I confess...I'm glad it's Friday, but time is going by sooooooo slow at work right now LOL. & I have this little get-together for one of my friends birthdays tonight, that I really don't want to go to...but I already said I would, so can't turn back now lol


----------



## JCnGrace

ShirtHotTeez said:


> I confess I don't mind walking. Really.
> 
> Its the reason I'm walking that ****s me off


Did your vehicle break down?


----------



## HeroAndGunner

I confess tomorrow was suppose to be my first horse show! (I never got into showing but decided to give it a go) 


Buttttt I have a nasty upper respiratory infection that has me canceling... :frown_color:


----------



## Mulefeather

I confess that as much as I love Boyfriend dearly, I am happy to have a weekend at home after traveling for the past 3. September and October usually wind up being extremely busy months for me because of so many birthdays (including my own), shows, fall events, and other things I want to do all being clustered together. So this weekend will be cleaning up my house so it doesn’t look like a bomb just went off, and also trying to work through some of the crafts I’ve stockpiled because I’ve been “meaning” to actually get to them. So a little bit of painting and a little bit of playing with polymer clay. Sadly I can’t knit because my tendonitis is still acting up. Blah. 

And I bought myself my “birthday present” for this year, a class on stained glass that I am really looking forward to! I know nothing about it and I love trying different styles of art. I guess I keep wondering if this will be “the one” art style that I fall in love with. Alas, mine is a fickle, crafty heart.:lol:


----------



## Skyseternalangel

​


karliejaye said:


> I confess I hate nail polish, and trimming and filing my nails. Hate it hate it hate it! But my mom introduced me to a nail buffer thing and I am obsessed. When I get anxious I have a tendency to pluck hairs. Not too bad, but if I don't watch it it could turn into trichotillomania. This nail buffer takes its place wonderfully. After a stressful work day, instead of absentmindedly plucking, I can zone out and buff!


Oh that sounds cool! What is it @karliejaye


----------



## Avna

PoptartShop said:


> I confess...I JUST got to work, 2.5hrs late because of traffic- on 95 north a truck overturned and pennies spilled onto the roadway...NO JOKE! Ugh. Hopefully my day gets better.


Was that the one in the news? Like a semi full of blank pennies? What a mess!


----------



## PoptartShop

@HeroAndGunner, I hope you feel better asap.  I'm still battling with my allergies. It sucks you'll be missing your first show, but hey...there will be other ones! I hate upper respiratory infections. Awww I hope you recover soon.
@Mulefeather, that sounds like a relaxing weekend. Moving around all the time can get tiring & become too much, so that's good you'll be able to clean and whatnot this weekend. I love weekends like that where I have nothing to do but clean/be lazy!  I hope you get to knit soon too. :/
That class sounds fun!! Always good to try new things.

I confess...there's this guy at the barn and...well, he's cool but...he uh, kinda needs to take a shower...everyone at the barn is nice to him, like don't get me wrong he's a cool guy (although sometimes, he INTERRUPTS people and gets in everyone's business, so he can be annoying) but. We don't want to say anything to him to hurt his feelings because I know he's sensitive, but like...he has REALLY BAD BO. Like, his car is full of trash (pizza boxes, dirty clothes, etc.) & it makes me sad in a way, like can't imagine what his house looks like. But then again, it affects everyone the stench...so...GAH I just wanted to vent about it. Not trying to be mean, but, hygiene is important. Ugh.


----------



## PoptartShop

Avna said:


> Was that the one in the news? Like a semi full of blank pennies? What a mess!


Excuse my double post, can't edit my other one.
YES! Blank pennies. It was a mess, it happened at like 2AM and the road wasn't cleared until like 12/1PM yesterday. Total mess!


----------



## QHriderKE

I have a few things to confess. 

I confess to confusing my horse, one weekend I take her to a two day ranch roping event, which she rocked cause she's obviously a super star, and I even won the novice the first day, and then placed 2nd AND 3rd on the last day. I'm not sure why I don't have any pictures from that weekend, but my barrel horse plays with ranch horses very well. LOL.
And the next weekend, I haul her down the road to a rodeo and a huge barrel racing event. My poor donkey!




No money from the barrel racing though, I was smidge too fast for $450 and a buckle because that's apparently how things work?

I confess to buying a professional photo for the FIRST TIME.
And yes, it's going on the wall.
http://www.horseforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=827698&thumb=1


----------



## PoptartShop

Get it girl!!!!!


----------



## Change

I confess that on my days off I work harder than on the days I 'work'! By 8 a.m., I was out shoveling manure - hauled two cart loads to the compost heap. After that, I sprayed the back field with a broadleaf killer. And after that, I finished the first section of barrier along the bottom of the lower fence to help prevent run-off into my swale. 8' of rock and mortar are now setting in the sun.

Oh! And last night Tango got worked in a saddle; 1st time in 3 months. I used my big ol' heavy, squeaky roper and other than a snort or two, he was a champ. I'll be saddling him up again later on to work him on some ground driving if I have any energy left!

Still have to visit the feed store - kids are out of cubes and balance rationer and I'm hoping to find some boots for Cally's tender feet.


----------



## Rain Shadow

I pulled a muscle in my back and I really needed to clean up the wasted hay from our round bales, so I took an old chain link gate, the spare tire from the truck, and a lead rope and tied it to the lawn mower. I discovered that the blades can chop the hay into small pieces which the drag pulled into the burn pit. 

In other news my father is no longer allowing me to borrow his lawn mower








.


----------



## anndankev

I confess my daughter has gotten a 20 year old been-there-taught-a-large-family's-children-to-ride mini mare.

Her name is Annie, and primarily is for my 4 yr old grandson. Who goes with my son, his dad, to the barn every morning to do the morning feeding and chores. Finally, one his size he can bring in for breakfast, instead of just getting the gates.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

JCnGrace said:


> Did your vehicle break down?


short answer yes

I have an isuzu wizard. It has been off the road for about a month because the oil keeps disappearing.

DH has 3 cars. 
A jag that is just a waste of space. It seldom goes anywhere and because it sits so long it regularly gets a flat battery, which means once it is charged some sensor needs resetting each time.

A mazda eunos which he prefers i drive when mine out of action. Except it has had the rego on hold and I got snapped driving it last week while rego is on hold. $150 fine and had to prove every is brought up to date to avoid a further $200. Our mechanic told me we need to get rid of it because the transmission is likely to . . . fail!

A Mercedes (large can't remember the model) which I have been driving around since I got snapped with the mazda. 

So I to merc to laundromat yesterday late arvo. Then couldn't start it to go home!!! And since I don't currently have a phone I can ring out on I had to walk home. Probably only a 20 or 30 minute walk, but thats not the point.

Because DH is too sick to be fluffing around with cars in the cold and dark (which is was by then) we had to call son to come and sort it. 

Long story short couldn't jump start it so had to tow it home with the . . mazda. It seems it may have a disabler which we don't know how to access. So DH says "oh yes, it has done that before"!!!! But he can't remember how to reset it, so hopefully today in the daylight he will see what to do.

But tbh, it was just all too much for me last night. I was spitting the dummy big time.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

Has anyone heard from Cherie lately? How is she getting on?


----------



## Rain Shadow

I'm cleaning out my tack room and I'm not finding stuff I swore I had but I am finding stuff I have never seen before.


----------



## Mulefeather

Awesome news that I just wanna shout from the rooftops - after nearly 5 months, the approval has come through on the short sale I am trying to buy!! Now the real work begins


----------



## WhimsicalMe

I confess I'm not excited about this semester. It's my smallest course load and I'm still just bleh! I had four months to get over my school blues and I'm still not feeling it.


----------



## Change

WM - just act like an old plow horse, put your head down, and push through. You'll get it all done in due time!

I confess I ran out of steam before getting around to messing with Tango tonight. And I also discovered he is not a fan of the new RB I started them on. Cally likes it just fine; I'm going to have to add something binding and yummy to Tango's. Hmm. I wonder if pancake syrup would work?


----------



## WhimsicalMe

I confess I bought a saddle... then I bought a bridle to match that saddle... then I needed a cover to cover the saddle...

Tell me the cycle ends?


----------



## Change

Nope. It never does. You'll need a matching breast collar and the saddle stand with the hooks to hold the bridle and collar and the land on which to build the barn and then the companion horse because of course your horse can't be alone, which means another halter, rope, bridle, bit, saddle, breast collar, stand, grooming kit enlarged barn more land bigger trailer another horse .....  

Welcome to the addiction!


----------



## Change

doubles


----------



## WhimsicalMe

And from the time I posted that post to this one... I confess I bought a second bridle (for my daughter of course!) and a winter blanket... cause well.. you know... bargains.


----------



## Change

Hook.
Line.
And another sinker! :-D


----------



## WhimsicalMe

@Change Oh man... they got me good. Haha. I ordered a custom made saddle cover, it's a sock monkey print. I'm stoked!


----------



## Golden Horse

@WhimsicalMe now you can confess you are an addict, welcome to the club 

I have two confessions, one I have hurt my knee today, stupid, stupid, walking around Peavey Mart, walked around a corner and spun on my foot, rather than actually picking up my feet and just felt the rip of pain...stood still and swore for a while, then was able to hobble and walk, but I am so hoping that tomorrow I wake up and it is good. Will be living in my Back On Track Brace for a while that's for sure. For now have it propped up and living on pain pills.....

Second, I had to deliver a package in town today, the person I delivered it to hands me a bag and says, "here is the shirt we talked about"

Well it is a totally drop dead gorgeous show shirt, I tried it on, it fits beautifully, the material is GORGEOUS, I totally love it, but Fergie and I are TEAL, not purple. I'm so tempted, but when would I wear it?Save​


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Yep it all starts with a bridle and saddle ... Then it's a saddle pad and then you have to match with wraps or boots and then bell boots


----------



## Rain Shadow

Golden Horse said:


> Second, I had to deliver a package in town today, the person I delivered it to hands me a bag and says, "here is the shirt we talked about"
> 
> Well it is a totally drop dead gorgeous show shirt, I tried it on, it fits beautifully, the material is GORGEOUS, I totally love it, but Fergie and I are TEAL, not purple. I'm so tempted, but when would I wear it?Save​


Well you have two choices. Mix and match teal and purple which would look awesome. 

Or buy purple tack so you have a spare set.


----------



## Golden Horse

Teal and Purple would be awesome, but would purple and a redhead go?


----------



## Rain Shadow

Golden Horse said:


> Teal and Purple would be awesome, but would purple and a redhead go?


I use this to mix and match colors. Its simple and fun. 

Snafflez' HorseMaker: Design and Dress Up Your Pony!

I pulled these off of google


----------



## Change

Looks like purple tack is in your future, @Golden Horse! That purple bridle didn't look bad at all! Hey! And you can even go mix'n'match!


----------



## Change

(and that, *WM*, is how an addict is 'enabled.')

BTW - you didn't buy the saddle, bridle, or monkey cover unless you prove it by posting pictures.


----------



## Golden Horse

@rainshadow you'd never catch me playing with something like that !!


----------



## SwissMiss

I am annoyed right now!
Wanted to order a nice Haas leather backed finishing brush and got declined :angrily_smileys:

maybe it's a sign....


----------



## Golden Horse

SwissMiss said:


> I am annoyed right now!
> Wanted to order a nice Haas leather backed finishing brush and got declined :angrily_smileys:
> 
> maybe it's a sign....



Aggg, how annoying, try again!

@WhimsicalMe true, pictures or it didn't happen.

Said shirt, on old saddle blanket, the back looks the same, although it is kind of lost under my vest....:think::rofl: now I'm thinking of ways of taking the back out of the shirt, and putting on the slip cover I made for the vest 








Save​


----------



## Change

I confess I just ordered a pair (as in two) Easyboot RX at $62.50 each and then paid an extra $32 for 1 day delivery. Hate seeing my Cally gal hurting! I would have popped for the Easyboot Transitions at $80 each so I could eventually ride her in them, but her hooves are narrower than they are long (normal for her) and I was concerned about that extra space on the sides if out riding. The RX's will, at least, make her more comfortable and support her soles until her regular [miracle worker] farrier has enough hoof to work with.

And the real fun will be running out there before I get dressed for work to put them on each morning!


----------



## Change

@Golden Horse - will the vest fit under the shirt?


----------



## Golden Horse

Change said:


> @*Golden Horse* - will the vest fit under the shirt?


Nope, and it would make even a slim person look like a Michelin Man if you tried it.....no decorating the vest with a cover is the way to go....


----------



## Change

DAGNABBIT! I got so excited about the pretty purple shirt and seeing Fergie all blinged out in another color that I completely forgot about the knee!
@Golden Horse - I sure hope your knee isn't too badly whinged and gets better soon (and in the meantime, you can start adding rhinestone trim on the purple saddle pad and the new boots and the new ear covers and the - dare we hope? - new brow-band).


----------



## Golden Horse

LOL, @Change, can you not see the flamingo just peeping out under the shirt? That was Gibbs blanket....I will have to decide what to do......mmmmm decisions...I do know that if this had turned up before the one I bought on Ebay I think I would of gone with this and the paisley type teal one


----------



## Change

Well, yes, but.... the shirt is more butterflies or dragonflies than flamingos.... and you'd need to add black trim, like on that pretty little play-with-colors red horse you didn't post. {{snicker}}


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Golden Horse said:


> Teal and Purple would be awesome, but would purple and a redhead go?


Purple and redheads is gorgeous!!



Golden Horse said:


> Aggg, how annoying, try again!
> 
> @WhimsicalMe true, pictures or it didn't happen.
> 
> Said shirt, on old saddle blanket, the back looks the same, although it is kind of lost under my vest....:think::rofl: now I'm thinking of ways of taking the back out of the shirt, and putting on the slip cover I made for the vest
> View attachment 827794
> 
> 
> Save​


That shirt is gorgeous!!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I confess I sometimes work out how much I have left of my pay after my bills.. Usually results in a few tears lol


----------



## karliejaye

I confess, I'm in the office, on a Saturday, not getting paid.


----------



## SwissMiss

Golden Horse said:


> Aggg, how annoying, try again!


Turns out, it was my bank putting on the brakes to preveny fraud... Told them it's legit and voila!

Can't wait


----------



## Golden Horse

LOL, I do love it that banks try and protect you, just so annoying when it turns out that they are protecting you from yourself :rofl::rofl:


----------



## HeroAndGunner

I confess I had to leave work early yesterday due to being sick, I feel a little better today so came into the office to make up those hours. BUT it's a freaking gorgeous day! But I need to keep as much of my paid time off as I can!


----------



## WhimsicalMe

@Rainaisabelle That blue looks stunning on him! Makes me want to try blue on my bay guy. What are those boots? I'm tempted to order some SMBs from Pro Choice but in the English world they don't seem as popular.


----------



## SwissMiss

Golden Horse said:


> LOL, I do love it that banks try and protect you, just so annoying when it turns out that they are protecting you from yourself :rofl::rofl:


:rofl::rofl: like buying grooming stuff for a horse who only tolerates grooming 

But in my defense: I have that awesome body brush that I am using for >30 years now, and it is still like new (except some paint off the wooden handle). Its only negative is, it's a little bit too hard. So I wanted to find a similar one, just a bit softer. And hopefully found it! It's the same brand as my old one, but according to the manufacturer with softer bristles.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

WhimsicalMe said:


> @Rainaisabelle That blue looks stunning on him! Makes me want to try blue on my bay guy. What are those boots? I'm tempted to order some SMBs from Pro Choice but in the English world they don't seem as popular.


Theyre woof wear brushing boots, I need a pair for the back lol


----------



## Golden Horse

WhimsicalMe said:


> I'm tempted to order some SMBs from Pro Choice but in the English world they don't seem as popular.


They aren't popular because it's argued they hold heat, and I guess they would if you rode all day, I have an older set of PC SMB's and a brand new set of PC Elite SMB's. The Elites are lighter weight and are meant to be vented to let heat out, not sure if I see much of a difference. I do love them, Fergie tends to have windpuffs at the back, wearing the boots means she is less puffy. I can't use them actually in shows, and I have to ice her after to reduce the swelling. I did have to laugh at the show, the teenager who was trying to win, well actually did win the Sportsmanship trophy, offered to help me get Fergie ready, she jumps, so her horses are booted for jumping, they wear travelling boots and stable boots while away, but she was stumped at how to put SMB's on :rofl::rofl:

Confession, sorry if this annoys people, but I'm one of those people who you hate, the on who is always late for stuff, things happen, or I forget, or I can "just do one more thing" Thursday was a classic, I arrived for a lesson at 3:30, only to find that it was actually at 4:30 :icon_rolleyes: So Fergie is tied in the barn, groomed, saddle on, just needs her bridle and boots added when my lesson mate turns up. Guess who STILL managed to be 5 mins late getting on her horse? To be fair I was on before the other lady but still!

Also I am totally not sure about my knee today, if I rest it's fine, if I walk about to much it starts to get sore, I'm so not sure if I am just scared to do more in case it hurts, or if I am being prudent....


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I confess that I'm sitting at home alone on a Saturday night watching What About Bob? and kind of wanting to go to bed, except it's only 6:21pm. 

I also confess that I'm feeling restless with life. I want to go and have adventures, but we're always too broke or working. Even just driving to Sedona (45 minutes away) to have Cold Stone Creamery ice cream (our favorite ice cream place) is out of the question. It'll use too much fuel in the truck and we're broke (my entire check went to rent, board and car insurance...his check this week went to food and fuel). It's just frustrating and Smeh.


----------



## Rain Shadow

I confess I've been amusing myself by texting photos of my rats to my rat phobic sister. Her daughter loves rats and I 'gave' Kairi one of my handraised bucks and they are just so cute together.


----------



## HombresArablegacy

Rain Shadow said:


> I confess I've been amusing myself by texting photos of my rats to my rat phobic sister. Her daughter loves rats and I 'gave' Kairi one of my handraised bucks and they are just so cute together.


I confess that I'm glad I didn't see your pictures before I ate dinner 😲😲

To paraphrase Indiana Jones....."Rats! Why did it have to be rats??"


----------



## Rain Shadow

HombresArablegacy said:


> I confess that I'm glad I didn't see your pictures before I ate dinner 😲😲
> 
> To paraphrase Indiana Jones....."Rats! Why did it have to be rats??"


Awww Arthur is a sweetheart. They are a lot like dogs, just smaller and with long tails. Arthur knows 'Shoulder' which means climb up my arm and perch on my shoulder for walks. Kisses and he comes to his name. 

Do you prefer them as babies? This was Arthur at 9 days old.


----------



## WhimsicalMe

I confess my new saddle is awesome! Now I just gotta get use to English posture/position and I'll be all set!


----------



## stargirl90

Totally did this with my rats and my cousin, to send pics to my aunt! She was not so thrilled lol

Edited to add: Super cute baby rat! Makes me miss mine.


----------



## JCnGrace

I confess I got REALLY lost driving to my friend's new house and only kinda lost on the way back. LOL Of all the towns she could have picked to move to she chose the one I hate to drive in most. I've never lived there but have visited for different reasons throughout my entire life and still can't find my way around. For one thing it's sprawled out, it's full of one-way streets, the ones that are 2 way will have one name if you turn right and a different name if you turn left. The really lost part was my own fault though for thinking I could take country roads around the highway closure instead of taking the detour route. Oops!


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

@Rain Shadow yeah, nah. Not even :-(


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I confess, I have a lesson for the first time in a really long time on Friday


----------



## WhimsicalMe

@Rainaisabelle What kind of lesson? Sounds fun! I had one the other day for the first time in like 10 years and I loved it. I had a great instructor which I'm sure makes the world of a difference.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

WhimsicalMe said:


> @Rainaisabelle What kind of lesson? Sounds fun! I had one the other day for the first time in like 10 years and I loved it. I had a great instructor which I'm sure makes the world of a difference.


Just a general one like basics I suppose, I'm an English rider but I want to go back to my basics and then move onto a more specific instructor


----------



## WhimsicalMe

@Rainaisabelle I'm a western rider going English so I'm kinda doing the same thing. I've never rode English before but I've been riding bareback (mostly) and Western since I was a little girl. I'm learning the basics and I think I'll eventually do some jumping. Nothing competitive I don't think I'm a pleasure rider these days but who knows where it could lead.


----------



## Mulefeather

@Rain Shadow - EEEEEE! Too cute! You're making me sad that I have a major allergy to rats, though. I can't even be in the same room with them anymore without having an athsma attack :-(. I miss my rats. And after a stop at Petco today to pick up hay for the guinea pigs, I miss my ferret too. 


Talked to my trainer, and strangles was confirmed :-(. So far, 5 horses have it. They're trying to keep everyone else quarantined and try to stop any new cases. Sadly, all the horses I've been driving were housed in the same stables, so it's likely that it's the end of my driving for the season unless I get my own horse, or find another stable. It's just going to take too long for the "all clear" to be given, and at this point the big show they were planning on is likely out the door, too. Luckily all the horses that are out on the dry lots/field board are OK, and they have enough separation between them that it seems to be keeping them safe. 

I may see if I can still go to the show just as a spectator, since it's literally 10 minutes from here. And of course, now I'm shopping for home inspectors.


----------



## Mulefeather

@Rain Shadow - EEEEEE! Too cute! You're making me sad that I have a major allergy to rats, though. I can't even be in the same room with them anymore without having an athsma attack :-(. I miss my rats. And after a stop at Petco today to pick up hay for the guinea pigs, I miss my ferret too. 


Talked to my trainer, and strangles was confirmed :-(. So far, 5 horses have it. They're trying to keep everyone else quarantined and try to stop any new cases. Sadly, all the horses I've been driving were housed in the same stables, so it's likely that it's the end of my driving for the season unless I get my own horse, or find another stable. It's just going to take too long for the "all clear" to be given, and at this point the big show they were planning on is likely out the door, too. Luckily all the horses that are out on the dry lots/field board are OK, and they have enough separation between them that it seems to be keeping them safe. 

I may see if I can still go to the show just as a spectator, since it's literally 10 minutes from here. And of course, now I'm shopping for home inspectors.


----------



## WhimsicalMe

I confess I'm getting frustrated looking for a Clinton Anderson Fundamentals set. Why don't they cater to Canada? I do not want to pay $800 CAD for a set just cause import, currency exchange and shipping.


----------



## Rain Shadow

I confess I found a home for one my foster kittens. In return I'm taking a feral that's attacking people....how is this a fair trade?


----------



## WhimsicalMe

@Rain Shadow yikes! Good luck!

I confess I have bought a saddle, bridle, winter blanket, bit, kid's saddle, saddle cover, and now a pad and girth. In less than 48 hours >.< I still need SMBs


----------



## Rain Shadow

He's a feral my friend has been trying to tame for 4 years. He's miserable in her house. This was sorta the last straw and she finally decided he can't be made a house cat. Since she lives in a trailer park there is no safe way for him to be an outdoor cat, so he's moving to my grandfather's barn next month to join our 'barn cats' that spend more time dozing in the house then hunting.


----------



## greentree

WhimsicalMe said:


> I confess I'm getting frustrated looking for a Clinton Anderson Fundamentals set. Why don't they cater to Canada? I do not want to pay $800 CAD for a set just cause import, currency exchange and shipping.


Smart Canadians!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I confess I got into a fight with my parents over horses and now I have a migraine


----------



## JCnGrace

Rainaisabelle said:


> I confess I got into a fight with my parents over horses and now I have a migraine


My mom still fusses at me on how many I have and I'm 55 years old and haven't lived at home since I was 18. Best learn to ignore it or you'll be having migraines for a lot of years to come.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

JCnGrace said:


> My mom still fusses at me on how many I have and I'm 55 years old and haven't lived at home since I was 18. Best learn to ignore it or you'll be having migraines for a lot of years to come.


Ugh ignoring hasn't worked. They still ask when he's going on the meat truck... Which they think is a joke


----------



## JCnGrace

I shut down mom's griping by telling her I'll spend my money on what I want to spend it on and she can spend her money on what she wants. Then she'll move to "but they create so much work for you" and I respond with "but I recall always being told that a little hard work never killed anyone". Then she'll give me that scrunched up sour faced look (much like a mare glare) and I just grin at her. I can't tell you how many times we've had that exact same conversation so what I meant by ignoring was not let it get to you because they'll never stop.


----------



## Change

Hey, now, @JCnGrace - don't be picking on Mom! She's a real sweetheart. And she never said one bad thing about MY horses! LOL. Of course, we only had the one day and were pretty busy, but still... I love your Mom!

My Mom was a horse nut, too, and never complained about our horses. At 73, she'd climb on the riding tractor and go visit them just to be in their company.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I confess that I was given five bales of really nice timothy/orchard mix hay by a guest (he grows it in northwestern New Mexico and brings it here to sell), which is about $75 worth of hay, and I have nowhere to store it. My BO doesn't have any covered area to store it, I'm not leaving it at home, and I refuse to take it to my best friend's house because she'll end up using it, claiming that it was an "emergency." :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## PoptartShop

@DraftyAiresMum, oh my! I hope you can find somewhere to put it.  & oh yeah, definitely don't let her take it!!

I confess...I had a great weekend. Rode, groomed, bonded with Redz...then went swimming for the last time before my pool closes. I'm ready for this beautiful (70-80F) weather this week. Saturday it was like...93 degrees I wanted to collapse LOL. I'm in such a good mood lately.
Let's hope it STAYS!


----------



## karliejaye

I confess, I had someone planning on driving 3 hours over here this afternoon to see Cruiser and I had to cancel. Cruiser is lame. I am 90% sure it's a simple stone bruise, but I will not show or sell a lame horse! Yesterday morning he was running around like a mad man, then by the evening feed he was a bit gimpy on his right front. Then this morning he's still gimpy but was TRYING to play around. Silly boy, these crisp mornings make him feel like a colt!


----------



## natisha

Rain Shadow said:


> I confess I've been amusing myself by texting photos of my rats to my rat phobic sister. Her daughter loves rats and I 'gave' Kairi one of my handraised bucks and they are just so cute together.


So cute-both of them! She's holding the rat like a hot dog 

I have a bug phobic city friend so of course I send her pictures of me holding bugs & my rat too. Fun to do & her responses are hysterical.


----------



## PoptartShop

@Rain Shadow, that is super adorable! 

I confess...Comcast gets on my nerves. My bill went up like 30 bucks, apparently a promo expired that I had...and they aren't really doing much to help me get the same price for the same services. -_- Sigh. I live in an apartment where the only services available IS Comcast. It sucks...I can't wait to get a condo/townhouse next year so I can choose what I want. Ugh.


----------



## WhimsicalMe

@PoptartShop I cancelled my XM for the same reason. They tried to give it to me for $20 for a year. I still told them to bug off. I'm sick of them 'ending' promos and then telling me there are no deals then I go to cancel and they pull deals out of thin air.


----------



## tinyliny

I confess that I LOVE this photo!










we used to have that same breed of rats. two females. they were the best pets ever! the loved to lick my son's saliva, and he'd literally let it drink it off his lips. I put the kaibash on that, and insisted he spit into his palm and let the rat drink that. probably unsanitary for the rat, though.


----------



## JCnGrace

Change said:


> Hey, now, @*JCnGrace* - don't be picking on Mom! She's a real sweetheart. And she never said one bad thing about MY horses! LOL. Of course, we only had the one day and were pretty busy, but still... I love your Mom!
> 
> My Mom was a horse nut, too, and never complained about our horses. At 73, she'd climb on the riding tractor and go visit them just to be in their company.


She starts it!:icon_rolleyes: She actually likes horses, just thinks I have too many. When dad was still alive they'd go camping with us and I couldn't get dad back on a horse but mom would ride Gracie Mae. They were in their 60's and hadn't ridden since their youth. 



DraftyAiresMum said:


> I confess that I was given five bales of really nice timothy/orchard mix hay by a guest (he grows it in northwestern New Mexico and brings it here to sell), which is about $75 worth of hay, and I have nowhere to store it. My BO doesn't have any covered area to store it, I'm not leaving it at home, and I refuse to take it to my best friend's house because she'll end up using it, claiming that it was an "emergency." :icon_rolleyes:


Since your area is pretty dry it should be ok just sitting in the back of your truck and then if you happen to get a rain you could tarp it. You'd have to run the tarp over the entire bed to keep water from getting in though. You could also look for a couple of pallets to sit it on and tarp it as well, that would probably be easier and you could store it where you board so that the BO could feed it to Aires.



PoptartShop said:


> @*Rain Shadow* , that is super adorable!
> 
> I confess...Comcast gets on my nerves. My bill went up like 30 bucks, apparently a promo expired that I had...and they aren't really doing much to help me get the same price for the same services. -_- Sigh. I live in an apartment where the only services available IS Comcast. It sucks...I can't wait to get a condo/townhouse next year so I can choose what I want. Ugh.


Don't all the cable/satellite do the same thing? We started with Direct and they were horrible about constantly jacking up the price once the promo expired so we switched to Dish and they do the same but nowhere near as bad as Direct.


----------



## PoptartShop

@WhimsicalMe, yeah, I just spoke to them again to see and well...I love my free HBO they gave me a year ago when they screwed my order up so...I guess I have no choice but to pay the extra 25-30. Ugh. 1 more year.
@JCnGrace, omg they do! It's so annoying. Especially when they could care less about keeping business. 

I confess...I ate such a late lunch today. It's like 2PM...oh well, only 2.5hrs to go then it's off to the barn.  As usual, Mondays are the horse's day off so I'm just gonna pamper my boy! <3


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

JCnGrace said:


> Since your area is pretty dry it should be ok just sitting in the back of your truck and then if you happen to get a rain you could tarp it. You'd have to run the tarp over the entire bed to keep water from getting in though. You could also look for a couple of pallets to sit it on and tarp it as well, that would probably be easier and you could store it where you board so that the BO could feed it to Aires.


Of course we're expecting rain the next few days. :lol:

DH and I decided to store it on the back porch. He doesn't think Cash (our older dog) will mess with it. I was more worried about mice and such. I was going to take it to the barn, put it on a pallet, and tarp it, but I'm missing the key component of a tarp and I don't have any money to buy one right now. 

I think keeping it at my house will actually work better because then I'll see it and think about going to feed my boy and maybe actually do it. :icon_rolleyes: One can hope, right? :lol:


----------



## WhimsicalMe

I confess the herd integration is going alright, it would be better if Jackson would keep his head out of the mare's pasture. He's acting all studly cause one of the mares is in heat. Gah I can't wait till she's not I'll loose my cool if he acts like this all the time cause theres mares around. 

Dear Jackson, your 'bits' have been gone for over six years... you don't even know what to do with what is left of them... quit acting studly, please. 
Sincerely, Your Annoyed Owner


----------



## tinyliny

I think that some of the sex hormones must come from other sources, because i've noticed in a lot of nuetered animals a bit of the male behavior remains. some of our gender is from our brains, not our gonads, and even removing them does not make us without gender.


----------



## WhimsicalMe

@tinyliny I was totally thinking this earlier when his previous owner said he was already gelded by 2 and yet the later geldings in the herd didn't even bat an eye at the mare.

I confess I bought the Parelli set. Let's see how this goes.


----------



## ThinkLikeAHorse

Even though I adore horses. I have been slightly afraid to jump a narrow jump ever since I fell of a year ago. It's kinda imbarrasing but I know that I need to get over it and face my fears but the problem is, is that my family moved and I havn't been able to ride in almost two years now. I am still horse crazy, my passion hasn't died a bit but I am literally heartbroken at not being able to ride...


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I confess, it is one of those days where I have so much to do but what feels like not enough time.


----------



## Golden Horse

@WhimsicalMe Parelli...NOOOOOOO. LOL, as you can tell, not a fan, let us know how you get on.

@ThinkLikeAHorse hey, you CAN ride, you just have to start with little steps, just going and hanging out would be a start, are you in a horse blessed area?

@Rainaisabelle one step at a time, prioritise, there is always tomorrow.

I confess I have been a little quiet, because I'm sulking, my knee is not good, have taken a few days to rest up, and while I'm resting it's fine, when I get up and do stuff I have about 30 mins max before I have to go rest up again. I couldn't go to ride today, last show is looming, harvest will be crazy in a day or two...this is a bad time to be off, if I could just park this for a month then I will deal with it, that would be good.


----------



## tinyliny

@Golden Horse,
is it the back of your knee? or under/ or above the patella, or on right or left side? does this date back to your big fall injuries?


----------



## Golden Horse

tinyliny said:


> @*Golden Horse* ,
> is it the back of your knee? or under/ or above the patella, or on right or left side? does this date back to your big fall injuries?


Front of knee, under knee cap, swollen on inside. This knee was a little damaged in the fall, have some dead spots. It's main problem is torn meniscus and arthritis. It was scoped, cleaned, trimmed and tidied up 4 years ago this month, The surgeon said that it would maybe last 5 years before it needed replacing. That should give it at least a year by my reckoning :wink: I think that I had a small tear on Friday, it's a familiar kind of feel, so I'll just hope that it all settles down and behaves itself


----------



## JCnGrace

Rainaisabelle said:


> Ugh ignoring hasn't worked. They still ask when he's going on the meat truck... Which they think is a joke


I thought of your comeback today. The next time they say that, you say, "Well you never know when I'll be too poor to afford food so I decided to keep him in case I ever need to eat him myself." 



ThinkLikeAHorse said:


> Even though I adore horses. I have been slightly afraid to jump a narrow jump ever since I fell of a year ago. It's kinda imbarrasing but I know that I need to get over it and face my fears but the problem is, is that my family moved and I havn't been able to ride in almost two years now. I am still horse crazy, my passion hasn't died a bit but I am literally heartbroken at not being able to ride...


I'm sorry that you have no opportunities to ride and face your fears at this time. I know when you're young time seems to go by slowly but all too soon you'll be an adult and will be able to make your own opportunities. 



Golden Horse said:


> @WhimsicalMe Parelli...NOOOOOOO. LOL, as you can tell, not a fan, let us know how you get on.
> 
> @ThinkLikeAHorse hey, you CAN ride, you just have to start with little steps, just going and hanging out would be a start, are you in a horse blessed area?
> 
> @Rainaisabelle one step at a time, prioritise, there is always tomorrow.
> 
> I confess I have been a little quiet, because I'm sulking, my knee is not good, have taken a few days to rest up, and while I'm resting it's fine, when I get up and do stuff I have about 30 mins max before I have to go rest up again. I couldn't go to ride today, last show is looming, harvest will be crazy in a day or two...this is a bad time to be off, if I could just park this for a month then I will deal with it, that would be good.


Good excuse for you to stay in the combine and let hubby do the grunt work of moving wagons and hauling the grain. :grin:


----------



## tinyliny

Golden,

did the scoping and 'tidying ' help? I , too, have a small tear to the meniscus on my right knee. sometimes my doc does this thing where he sort of rotates the lower leg around and it can make the 'flap' that has come loose and possible doubled over on itself, fold itself back flat (this is the heavy flap of the meniscus). sometimes it seems to help, other times it doesn't

I can walk along fine at times, other times get stabbing pain. if it get too many of the stabbing pains, the joint fluid will go back out the back of the knee, into what is called a Baker's cyst. when THAT happens, I get like you've described; only able to stand for 30 min at a time. lots of rest, lots of icing, and it does go away, but it can take a couple of week.
I used to used an ace bandage to wrap one of the cold packs onto my knee so I could ice while cooking.

hope it feels better soon.


----------



## Golden Horse

LOL @tinyliny last time I had a Bakers Cyst I didn't actually know it until it burst. It was behind this knee, and it burst when I was mounting Big Bert, I felt the pain as I pushed off my right foot, but thought I may have just twigged a muscle, wasn't until I got in the saddle I realised that it was more serious. I was never so proud of Big Bert as when she stood stock still that day. I was stuck until DH found me, and between him and son they got me off, totally non weight bearing..that was when they operated on this knee...


----------



## tinyliny

Oh man! That's awful. I didn't know they burst. Just swell and hurt.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I confess we have spent almost $500 today on stuff for this show this weekend, Roys feed, tetanus shot, dog tick and flea tablets wow


----------



## Change

I confess I woke up at 4 this morning and have been sitting her in my jammies reading instead of getting ready for work. My alarm just went off so I guess I should 'wake up and get ready' now. :-(

I want to retire so I can stay home and play with my ponies!


----------



## PoptartShop

@Golden Horse, please feel better soon! 
@Rainaisabelle, oh my I hope you don't have to shell out any more! That's a lot for one day...but he's worth it! & show stuff is soooo expensive ugh that's probably why I don't know if I wanna get back into it or not LOL.
@Change that would be the dream!
@WhimsicalMe, that's so funny though...we just got a new mare at our barn on Saturday (now we have 2 mares total now, the rest are geldings!) and...the geldings were ALL going nuts over her the first day since her field is next to theirs for now. Now they've settled, but we haven't put her in with them yet because she's still settling in. LOL, so silly how they can act studlike! I hope he snaps out of it soon, as it's not good behavior! Grrrr. The funny thing was, the mare wasn't having ANY of it. She was like, back off *********s!

I confess...I wish it was 4:30 as of always, so I can go ride Redz & hangout with my barn friends...they're my favorite people! And you guys rock too! <3


----------



## WhimsicalMe

I confess today is not my day. I'm just not feeling it. I also confess to get my spirits up I treated myself to breakfast and coffee from Tim Hortons. 

Repeat after me. "I can do this! I can do today, you got it!"


----------



## WhimsicalMe

Whoah! I confess that helps my spirits... the pad and girth I ordered yesterday are out for delivery this morning... well ok then! Thank you Greenhawk!


----------



## 6gun Kid

I confess, that while I am thrilled for @WhimsicalMe, I get confused when I see a post/thread with my horse's name on it that is not about my horse!!
:rofl:


----------



## HeroAndGunner

I confess that I have found joy in horses again after spending the past few years grieving and it's amazing.


----------



## WhimsicalMe

I confess it's even more pretty in person!


----------



## PoptartShop

WhimsicalMe said:


> I confess it's even more pretty in person!


Ahhhh that is so cute!!


----------



## WhimsicalMe

Stoked we finally decided on riding colors. Now to just see it on him.


----------



## PoptartShop

I hope everyone's day gets better! I confess...whenever I paint my nails, there's always that ONE that gets all messed up.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I confess that I woke up in a bad mood that was made worse when I went to go grab my Apple Jacks that I had been saving for my day off, only to find that DH ate them.  I'm also ticked off that there's virtually no food in our house and I have no vehicle and no money to get any...and of course I woke up starving (i don't usually get hungry in the mornings). 

I also confess that I'm ridiculously bored. Nothing on TV, don't want to watch a movie, and stuck at home. 

I don't like today.


----------



## PoptartShop

@DraftyAiresMum, he better come home with TWO boxes of Apple Jacks! Grrrr, that wasn't nice of him at all.  Food is life.

I confess...I hate when someone texts me that never even tries to talk to me 99.9% of the time...like no, leave me alone. Don't try to come back into my life!


----------



## karliejaye

I confess it ain't a stone bruise  Cruise has swelling in his tendons and is getting worse. Vet's coming out tomorrow.


----------



## PoptartShop

So sorry to hear about Cruise, @karliejaye.  Please keep us posted. I wonder what's going on. 

I confess...I am craving a Reese's cup.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

@PoptartShop, he brought home a small bag of peanut butter M&M's. NOT the same!

I confess that I'm at a loss. My bank doesn't do personal loans and I got denied by the place one of the girls at the bank recommended. So, I have no idea how we're going to get another vehicle.


----------



## TimWhit91

I confess my son is almost 6 months old and I'm just now getting this stay at home mom thing together. I have gone jogging 2 days in a row now, time to get rid of the baby belly. And lets hope things keep going well for the rest of the week.


----------



## Change

I confess that I need to call Stateline Tack tomorrow to cancel the second half of my order (one boot currently on back-order) because the one that arrived is too small - which is weird, because based on her hoof measurements, it should be slightly large! AAARRGGGH!

She's not limping as bad anymore, but she still is tender-footed. She's much happier when I can put her in the grassy areas - but if I do, she'll graze them down to dirt!


----------



## JCnGrace

I confess that it made me happy tonight to walk in the barn and see they hadn't left quite the mess they have been leaving me. These cool nights must be slowing down bug activity and they're staying out more. YAY! It's not supposed to last though. BOO!


----------



## SwissMiss

Change said:


> I confess that I need to call Stateline Tack to
> morrow to cancel the second half of my order (one boot currently on back-order) because the one that arrived is too small - which is weird, because based on her hoof measurements, it should be slightly large! AAARRGGGH!
> 
> She's not limping as bad anymore, but she still is tender-footed. She's much happier when I can put her in the grassy areas - but if I do, she'll graze them down to dirt!


So maybe we should swap horses for a while then :grin: get my pony to your nice dry paddock and let Cally roam on the 20 acre soft pasture...


----------



## PoptartShop

I confess, I'm craving some pancakes, French toast...you name it...I want yummy breakfast food. LOL, but this granola bar & yogurt will have to do for now.


----------



## WhimsicalMe

I confess I can't make up my mind what color SMBs to buy >.< this saddle pad is a shade hard to match over the internet.


----------



## WhimsicalMe

Do they match?


----------



## JCnGrace

Not perfectly but close enough.


----------



## Golden Horse

They match the theme! none of Fergies stuff matches exactly but when it is spread about the horse it's close enough


----------



## PoptartShop

Matches close enough!


----------



## WhimsicalMe

Ugh half an hour till I have to leave for eight hour shift unpaid, repeat after me. I love clinicals, I love clinicals, I love clinicals...


----------



## tinyliny

WhimsicalMe said:


> Do they match?



that's pretty. 
not to be a Debbie Downer, but the smb boots will soon become dirty enough that if the blue in them isn't EXACTLY the blue of the pad, no one will be able to see it, under the dusty gray that will cover them.


----------



## mkmurphy81

tinyliny said:


> that's pretty.
> not to be a Debbie Downer, but the smb boots will soon become dirty enough that if the blue in them isn't EXACTLY the blue of the pad, no one will be able to see it, under the dusty gray that will cover them.


I call that optimism. With a little dust, no one will know if they perfectly match or not, so people will assume they match. Perfect!

No one will pay as much attention to your stuff as you do. Take advantage of this fact.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

WhimsicalMe said:


> Ugh half an hour till I have to leave for eight hour shift unpaid, repeat after me. I love clinicals, I love clinicals, I love clinicals...


What are you studying ? I'm assuming it's study sorry lol


----------



## PoptartShop

I hope it goes smoothly for you @WhimsicalMe! 

I confess...my coworkers look at me funny when I change into my riding gear before I leave work almost every day. LOL.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I confess... I just want to sleep and sleep and sleep lol


----------



## PoptartShop

Rainaisabelle said:


> I confess... I just want to sleep and sleep and sleep lol


SAME!!!!! I need a good night of sleep.


----------



## anndankev

Saddle Feathers, and an old show shirt.

Finally, due to the break in the heat I went to the barn before sunset yesterday. And took some pics of the saddle tie-ons. Way back when (100 or so pages ago) I posted pics taken in the dark and you all could not really tell the colors. So here it's along about evening, and Chief is standing in the shade, but the pics are better of the colors.

Another boarder said that she could see them while I was riding (ie my butt did not hang over so far as to cover them up hahaha). I am still thinking taking a hooklatch and threading the strings through the weave to the back of the blanket, nearer to the corner of the blanket would look nice. Maybe better.

Also, as my 62nd birthday is fast approaching I was feeling a bit nostalgic and got out an old show shirt to see how it fit and looks. This is what was then the style for a Horsemanship shirt (decorations at the top, with black body). It fits better now than when I was 40-ish.  But way out of style with rail shirts now a days having big collars and cuffs.

It was already very old and somewhat out of style when I got it, from someone selling their old stuff beside their stall at a horse show. My daughter laughed, but I love it.


----------



## mkmurphy81

Ha! I finally got my avatar pic to work! *grumble grumble stupid computers grumble grumble*

<-- This is my 6 year old son and the world's most patient lesson horse. DS only got to ride for a week this summer at camp. This sweet old gelding even carried him at a trot for half a lap of the arena. There's a chance that this was the last summer of camp, and I may have a chance to buy this horse and a few others. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Golden Horse

@anndankev, they are so much more pretty (OUCH, that sounds so bad) in the daylight, I still like them on the saddle, I would leave them there. The show shirt would sure get you noticed! Love it, would you wear it again? If not I see it making a great cushion cover or similar...


----------



## anndankev

Thanks GH.

I had intended to wear the shirt last night and ask someone to take a pic .... .... call me gutless. LOL

Its hanging in my room now where I can admire it. Along with my Barrel Shirt, which has never been worn outside. Hahaha.

Don't know what they wear for running barrels now days. This one is slinky like material black and royal blue flames with a bit of gold outlines to the flames. And long-long blue fringe down each arm.

And somewhere, maybe in the trailer, are my black chaps and hat. Would look good with either shirt.


----------



## Golden Horse

anndankev said:


> Don't know what they wear for running barrels now days. This one is slinky like material black and royal blue flames with a bit of gold outlines to the flames. And long-long blue fringe down each arm.
> 
> .


I need a picture of that one, sounds great, and as what you wear for anything, we are now officially at the age we can wear what we darn well please, if it makes you feel good wear it.


----------



## HeroAndGunner

I confess I have been binge watching too much Netflix lately.


----------



## PoptartShop

HeroAndGunner said:


> I confess I have been binge watching too much Netflix lately.


LOL there is nothing wrong with that, that's what I WANT to be doing! I'm jealous.
Netflix is life.

I confess...work is really dragging...dying to get off to go to the barn AS ALWAYS. Seriously, it's my happy place. :grin:


----------



## HeroAndGunner

PoptartShop said:


> LOL there is nothing wrong with that, that's what I WANT to be doing! I'm jealous.
> Netflix is life.
> 
> I confess...work is really dragging...*dying to get off to go to the barn AS ALWAYS. Seriously, it's my happy place*. :grin:



I think that's for the majority of us here on HF :mrgreen:

Last night I got a little crazy and stayed up until 3AM watching Netflix.. only got 4 hours of sleep then to work but hey we're only young once! LOL and i'll probably do the same tonight.....


----------



## PoptartShop

:lol:True, very true. I love you guys LOL.

3AM Netflix binges are always good...maybe not when you have to be up for work, but it's always like 'OK, ONE MORE EPISODE! I PROMISE THEN I'M GOING TO BED' & it never happens. Before you know it, you've finished a whole season in one sitting hahah. Can't tell you how many times I've done that.:grin:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I confess that I'm marathoning the Hobbit movies today. Just started The Desolation of Smaug. Love these movies.

Also confess that I REALLY don't want to go to work tomorrow. The owner is coming and I just really don't want to deal with him right now.


----------



## PoptartShop

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I confess that I'm marathoning the Hobbit movies today. Just started The Desolation of Smaug. Love these movies.
> 
> Also confess that I REALLY don't want to go to work tomorrow. The owner is coming and I just really don't want to deal with him right now.


Awwww...fingers crossed it goes okay. Try not to let them get to you. Even though I know it's easier said than done.:-(

The Hobbit is a GREAT series! I could watch them over & over again.


----------



## SwissMiss

HeroAndGunner said:


> only got 4 hours of sleep then to work but hey we're only young once! LOL ...



Welcome to my world (wish it would be due to Netflix- then I could turn it OFF!) :grin: And I am not considered "young" anymore :twisted:


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I didn't like the hobbit series. The lord of the rings was a cinematic master piece and they ruined the hobbit movies with all the CGI I was very disappointed


----------



## karliejaye

I confess, I feel a bit like I just threw $200 away. The vet came out, I took a few hours off work to meet her, and there was Cruiser, walking just fine! Swelling gone, no heat, barely perceptible limp. The vet poked his hooves, nothing, felt his tendons, only very minor pain response in the superficial flexor and a _slight_ digital pulse. He'll get a bit of bute for the next few days, a bit of cold hosing and if he and Chief play too much, separate them until he's 100% back to normal.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

@anndankev I like the clean lines of your saddle. What brand is it? Is it very heavy? I love the feather things


----------



## Mulefeather

I'm back from my "mid-week weekend" and we had an AMAZING time! 

We stayed at a really nice hotel in the area, and spent Monday night having an awesome dinner and then having drinks out on this castle-like veranda the hotel had with some other guests, around this huge fire pit thing. Tuesday was a tour of a great local brewery and the concert. THE concert was AMAZING. We did the VIP experience and it was fantastic. Boyfriend won the raffle and got to spin the "Wheel of Fish" from UHF - he won me a concert t-shirt  He kept saying afterward that he should have had me go up instead, but I pretty much insisted the honor was all his (I have terrible social anxiety and being stared at by a ton of people is my worst nightmare). 

The show itself was amazing. We just had a blast, although by the time we got out after the Meet and Greet, we were dying of thirst (one thing we did was sweat - a LOT) and starving. We went into the bar at the hotel and I drank 2 cans of diet pepsi and a full glass of water inside 10 minutes. 

Today we had lunch, and because we were guests of the hotel we got free tickets to these private garden attraction they had. It included a butterfly atrium - something I did not think Boyfriend would like, because he's got a pretty strong bug phobia. He made me proud that he was able to go in with me even though I know it wasn't his favorite thing. 

So now I am home, tired, and sore, and I have to go to work tomorrow. But hey, only one full day of work and then my department is having a picnic, from which we get to go home at 2:30 on Friday.


----------



## WhimsicalMe

@Rainaisabelle I'm taking practical nursing which is the old US College level Registered Nurse program. Now RN is a university level but when my mom took it almost 25 years ago it was a two level college program (which is what I'm taking now) I'm in third semester of four. I must of jinxed myself cause the fire alarms when off on my wards which meant that we couldn't leave until it was cleared. It ended up being a panel defect that required maintenance, security, and all the staff that respond to code red (most of them toting fire extinguishers) to figure out where this 'fire' was actually located. Once they couldn't find the fire since it was a panel defect we had to wait till they did protocol to ensure it wasn't an actual fire. I was late getting out of there and now I'm grumpy that I'm missing out on my relaxing forum browsing time.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

WhimsicalMe said:


> @Rainaisabelle I'm taking practical nursing which is the old US College level Registered Nurse program. Now RN is a university level but when my mom took it almost 25 years ago it was a two level college program (which is what I'm taking now) I'm in third semester of four. I must of jinxed myself cause the fire alarms when off on my wards which meant that we couldn't leave until it was cleared. It ended up being a panel defect that required maintenance, security, and all the staff that respond to code red (most of them toting fire extinguishers) to figure out where this 'fire' was actually located. Once they couldn't find the fire since it was a panel defect we had to wait till they did protocol to ensure it wasn't an actual fire. I was late getting out of there and now I'm grumpy that I'm missing out on my relaxing forum browsing time.


Hey! So am I ! Except the Australian version of RN


----------



## JCnGrace

I confess that I have my whole schedule out of whack. What time I get up, feed, eat supper, and go to bed. All of them are running about 2 hours later than normal and I don't know why I can't get back on track.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I confess I have my first sort of proper lesson at a riding school tomorrow, the first in a couple of years and I am super nervous


----------



## WhimsicalMe

I confess I only have an hour of class and I'm still dragging this morning. Ugh. I even went to bed early last night and slept in this morning and I'm still just not feeling it.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I confess that I want to go to work less today than I did yesterday. Smeh. Can I call in dead? Or better yet, fed up? I had the craziest urge to run away and move to somewhere foreign and exotic yesterday. England, Ireland, somewhere in Europe, New Zealand...anywhere but here.


----------



## GMA100

I confess I am so proud of my mare! 
I was out riding her bareback in her pasture and she was acting up like crazy. She hates being riden in the pasture and always tries to race up to the gate, so I started working with her, making sure she didn't get bored and didn't have time to think about anything but what she was doing.
All of the sudden I realized she was totally going off my leg, so I decided to see if she would stop off my seat, she did! It was a nice clean slide, I'm soo proud of her!


----------



## PoptartShop

@Rainaisabelle, awww you'll do fine! Try not to be nervous, relax and have fun. No pressure!

I confess...I stayed up to watch AHS season 6 last night & I am super tired.
I really need to get my sleep schedule back on track. I need to be in bed by 10. GAH.


----------



## anndankev

> I like the clean lines of your saddle. What brand is it? Is it very heavy? I love the feather things


@ShirtHotTeez, Thank you. The saddle is a Marciante. I've admired them for years but only recently got this one used off of eBay. 

It is a lightweight really, estimate less than 20 pounds. My Abetta trail saddle weighs 17 pounds and the Marciante seemed the same without stirrups.

They did not come with the saddle  The ones on it are heavy and metal and bang my shins when I carry it. ... Hey ....

I confess: I need new stirrups.


----------



## PoptartShop

I confess...I'm the only person in my office that doesn't smoke.
I never have, & I never will...I'm not judging anyone who does, but I just can't take the smell. Everyone smells like ciggies! Ugh.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I confess that I'm sitting in my office with tears in my eyes. The owner called this morning and asked the assistant manager what we needed as far as supplies went. She told him that we needed omelets because we ran out yesterday morning. He asked to talk to me and he went off on me about not ordering enough food. When he asked "What happened?" I explained that we had a case and a half of omelets when I ordered last week and since we were looking like we were going to be slow this week, I ordered two cases to bring us to three total cases, which is usually more than enough. Apparently, people this week ate a lot of omelets because we ran out. He started YELLING at me that all I do is make excuses and how he's sick and tired of it. Excuse me?! What excuse did I make? Someone please tell me because I am at a complete loss. I did exactly what he asked me to do and told him "what happened" and why we ran out of omelets. Sorry I couldn't predict that we'd be 80% capacity or higher all week, when last week we were showing just over 50% capacity on average for the coming week? I am so frustrated right now! And when I told the assistant manager, she just laughed. Yeah, she won't be laughing when I walk out without warning. I came VERY close today. Only the fact that I'm leery about having to find another job so quickly and we have bills due prevented me from doing it.


----------



## PoptartShop

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I confess that I'm sitting in my office with tears in my eyes. The owner called this morning and asked the assistant manager what we needed as far as supplies went. She told him that we needed omelets because we ran out yesterday morning. He asked to talk to me and he went off on me about not ordering enough food. When he asked "What happened?" I explained that we had a case and a half of omelets when I ordered last week and since we were looking like we were going to be slow this week, I ordered two cases to bring us to three total cases, which is usually more than enough. Apparently, people this week ate a lot of omelets because we ran out. He started YELLING at me that all I do is make excuses and how he's sick and tired of it. Excuse me?! What excuse did I make? Someone please tell me because I am at a complete loss. I did exactly what he asked me to do and told him "what happened" and why we ran out of omelets. Sorry I couldn't predict that we'd be 80% capacity or higher all week, when last week we were showing just over 50% capacity on average for the coming week? I am so frustrated right now! And when I told the assistant manager, she just laughed. Yeah, she won't be laughing when I walk out without warning. I came VERY close today. Only the fact that I'm leery about having to find another job so quickly and we have bills due prevented me from doing it.


Wow. I don't blame you for being so frustrated/upset. My boss can be a jerk like that sometimes too, I've had days where I swear I'd just walk out but...BILLS. Ugh. I feel your pain.
I don't know how you held your composure & didn't flat out snap on him! You did what he asked you to do. He can't switch up and make it look like you didn't, it's not YOUR fault.
Sigh. I really hope you do find another job soon. Yes, it's best to get the new job first before quitting this one, because of bills and your resume too. It'll be their loss when you put in your notice. Try to hang in there. :icon_frown::icon_frown:


----------



## Drifting

@*DraftyAiresMum* I hate being yelled at, especially at work. It is something I don't tolerate, but I couldn't get up and walk out if I wanted too either. :/ Good luck if you're looking for a new job! You've been doing this for awhile now that the experience would look great on your resume. 

I confess that there is a new girl at the barn who is going to drive me out of my mind. And she's ''my'' new girl. A friend of my friends who bought her first horse, and is boarding at my place. She is a novice, novice, novice. Went against all the advice she was given. She can't even take him out or bring him into the field without help, despite a years worth of lessons. She's so far over her head. So our goal this week is to get her to where she can bring him in and out on her own. I don't mind helping, because I remember what it was like when I was new, but I think she would have been better off half-leasing or leasing first. Bah. Hopefully she catches on quick, because I am not good at hand holding.. nor do I hold hands forever.

There is not enough wine in the world for this.


----------



## Tazzie

I confess... I'd like to just skip this day, please. *sigh*

I'd like the weekend to get here now. Kiddos are getting their picture taken by a good friend of mine.


----------



## HeroAndGunner

I confess I'm a bit ticked off at my manager.


I work in corporate health care. The organization I work for has several hospitals, rehab facilities, priority care locations, clinics and etc with in it. I haven't been happy in my department so have decided to do an internal transfer to a different department. My current manager got an alert I applied for an internal transfer, so she called the would be new manager. Current manager told would be new manager how good of an employee I am and yada yada yada. She then went on to tell her about a rule I "broke" months ago. "Which was me taking personal calls on my work phone" 


The thing is I have friends/family in other departments, if they have questions about something that my department specializes in then they would call my direct line to tell me their problem, in which we might go off work topic for a few minutes, and then move on from the call. I was being monitor one time and the off work topic conversation was what was caught. So I had a talk that it is against the rules to have other employees call my direct line for help. It gave me an unfair advantage and I wasn't allowed to help others in other departments directly. 


Whatever I got it. I no longer had others call my direct line for help, with the understanding that off topic conversations can happen. I have not done any direct line calls or take any since then as they told me it wasn't allowed...which at the time I didn't know this was an unspoken rule.


So anyway my current manager was telling the would be new manager basically that I take personal calls all the time. Which is not the case because if I would of kept getting caught I would of been put on "Work probation." 


I understand telling a future manager problems they have had with an employee, but the way my current manager is making it out to be is completely out of context.


I almost feel like she is trying to sabotage. She has told me many times since I have applied for the new department that I'm very valuable and she does not want to lose me. 


I'm just venting right now.. so it's probably petty and my current manager is probably in the right for talking to the would be new manager but it still angers me.


----------



## Mulefeather

@*HeroAndGunner* , I'd let it lie until you can interview (if you do) for the other position. It actually makes your manager look bad to bring up something silly and flippant that was corrected literally months ago. A good manager will see it for what it is. If you get asked in the interview, I'd point it out as "Well, I made a mistake, and I was happy for the opportunity to correct and learn from it." I'd definitely feel angry too, though.

@*Drafty* , you gotta get the heck out of there already. The guy is just going to keep taking advantage of you. Think of him like a horse- he's got your number and he knows what he can get away with, now. 

@*Drifting* - You might have to just let her hand on her butt a few times, and say "OK, I'm going to show you, but the next time you have to do it yourself - you have to know how to do this as a horse owner". I'm surprised she can't even get him out of the field by herself, how do you go through a year of lessons and not even catch your own horse? That's one of the most basic things I can think of. 


I confess that I'm happy, as of today I'm almost 1/3 of the way through my savings goal for what I am saving to purchase a driving horse with. With any luck, I'll be well over the 1/3 mark by the end of this month. Since I'm not taking lessons during the strangles crisis at the barn, I've just added what I normally take out for my lessons to savings.


----------



## Drifting

Mulefeather said:


> @*Drifting* - You might have to just let her hand on her butt a few times, and say "OK, I'm going to show you, but the next time you have to do it yourself - you have to know how to do this as a horse owner". I'm surprised she can't even get him out of the field by herself, how do you go through a year of lessons and not even catch your own horse? That's one of the most basic things I can think of.


That's what I said! She didn't know what a snaffle bit was, or understand the blurb the old owner gave her on tack. She LOVES where she was taking lessons, but I had to ask her "Exactly what did you learn?" Her problem is the other horses, she doesn't know how to chase them away. They're not bad or pushy, just nosy, and her horse is bottom of the pecking order


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

@Mulefeather, my town is hiring for a permit technician (issues building permits and the like), so I'm dropping off my application and resume for that today after work. It starts at $17/hr. Therein lies the problem. I can find tons of jobs for $10-12/hr, but right now, I'm basically making $15/hr and I can't afford to take such a large pay cut, even to get out of here.


----------



## PoptartShop

I guess NONE of us are having a good day at work...sigh. I hope we all get through today; tomorrow's Friday at least. 
Looks like all our bosses/managers are being jerks today too.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I confess that I wish I could afford to buy the barn where I board. They've actually got it listed very reasonably-priced.

1810 S Yellow Brick Rd, Chino Valley, AZ 86323 | MLS #998272 | Zillow

I know the horse in the third pic, too. Belongs to a friend of mine. The lady my best friend and I used to give lessons, too, actually.


----------



## PoptartShop

Wow @DraftyAiresMum, that is a beautiful place!  

I confess...I'm sick of the phone ringing nonstop today!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Isn't it?! I fell in love with it the first time I went on property to see how it was. And everyone at the barn is so friendly and helpful. The BO is amazing (gave me an acrylic 28gal bowfront fish tank because she didn't have time for it anymore, is always willing to go above and beyond for anyone). I hope where she moves to is just as nice.


----------



## WhimsicalMe

I confess I haven't caught up on the past couple of pages I've had a craptastic few days and I'm just dead. Anxiety attacks have been trying to creep in and it's mentally draining keeping my anxiety level down.

I confess they changed some rules and now I have twelve hours to do six hours of clinical paperwork and sleep before being mentally prepared to care for chronic care clients. Tell me how that's safe?

With this change I will now need to pay $5 extra a week for parking, drive twice to the big city in one day and 'waste' six hours of my day between class and documentation then drive home to do the paperwork and sleep then be back in the big city for an eight hour shift the next morning/evening (depending on what shift I am)

Now I have to see if I can get another time slot for Mini Me's lessons cause they conveniently implemented this new two hour window to gather information at the start of Mini Me's lesson time. Beautiful.

On a positive note I went to see my Dude today and he was such a muddy little stinker! I had to hose him down cause I tried to brush that stuff off and it just wasn't happening. I hosed him down and took a few pics with the new girth and saddle pad, they both fit so well! He tried to roll the second I walked away while he was cross tied and had the saddle on! Lucky I was right there to get him up before he got down further than his knees. We will definitely have to work on that, the first time I cross tied him and bathed him he didn't attempt to roll.


----------



## WhimsicalMe

@DraftyAiresMum Yellow Brick Road?! I love the name of that street!


----------



## Rain Shadow

I finally got some video of me riding and I've developed so many bad habits it awful. But I did get Kenzie being a brat and trying to buck on video so there is that. Its just frustrating. Gonna see if I have the funds to start lessons back up. 

Not sure if this is allowed but I'll post it and see. 


https://www.facebook.com/kristen.gomes.54/videos/1849930331902153/

https://www.facebook.com/kristen.gomes.54/videos/1849928265235693/


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

HeroAndGunner said:


> I confess I'm a bit ticked off at my manager.
> 
> 
> I work in corporate health care. The organization I work for has several hospitals, rehab facilities, priority care locations, clinics and etc with in it. I haven't been happy in my department so have decided to do an internal transfer to a different department. My current manager got an alert I applied for an internal transfer, so she called the would be new manager. Current manager told would be new manager how good of an employee I am and yada yada yada. She then went on to tell her about a rule I "broke" months ago. "Which was me taking personal calls on my work phone"
> 
> 
> The thing is I have friends/family in other departments, if they have questions about something that my department specializes in then they would call my direct line to tell me their problem, in which we might go off work topic for a few minutes, and then move on from the call. I was being monitor one time and the off work topic conversation was what was caught. So I had a talk that it is against the rules to have other employees call my direct line for help. It gave me an unfair advantage and I wasn't allowed to help others in other departments directly.
> 
> 
> Whatever I got it. I no longer had others call my direct line for help, with the understanding that off topic conversations can happen. I have not done any direct line calls or take any since then as they told me it wasn't allowed...which at the time I didn't know this was an unspoken rule.
> 
> 
> So anyway my current manager was telling the would be new manager basically that I take personal calls all the time. Which is not the case because if I would of kept getting caught I would of been put on "Work probation."
> 
> 
> I understand telling a future manager problems they have had with an employee, but the way my current manager is making it out to be is completely out of context.
> 
> 
> I almost feel like she is trying to sabotage. She has told me many times since I have applied for the new department that I'm very valuable and she does not want to lose me.
> 
> 
> I'm just venting right now.. so it's probably petty and my current manager is probably in the right for talking to the would be new manager but it still angers me.


Go to your would be new manager and put your version. Be careful not to be directly offensive about current manager. Other than that it is out of your hands.
@DraftyAiresMum what chance of getting doctor cert for stress to get a temp benefit to tide you over while looking for new job/town/city/country. PLEASE get out of there.
:worry:


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

I confess sometimes I am just waiting to have a life.

I would get part time work if it was available but DHs health is now too unstable anyway. So scratching by on carers benefit and his pension.

And like we are trying hard to give good quality of life and I walk into kitchen and he has a metal knife stuck into toaster to get a piece of toast out. WHO DOES THAT !!! 

And there were another six horses this week that I would love to have taken on. Though two of those were a bit bigger than my 'ideal' and one is a "serious project" (almost certainly just a disrespect thing because another inexperienced person bought a thoroughbred) but she was lovely and right height. My ideal is 15 - 15.2hh. Mainly because I have to haul my unfit butt up there!!!

Oh. And its really nice to see some familiar names returning to HF. Still a few missing though. Does anyone have an update from Cherie? My regards to her and hope things are getting back on track for her.

:gallop: :gallop: :gallop:


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I confess I may be a cat person again...


----------



## WhimsicalMe

I confess I posted new pics of Dude
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pictures/jackson-has-gone-english-724634/#post9396201


----------



## Change

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I confess that I wish I could afford to buy the barn where I board. They've actually got it listed very reasonably-priced.
> 
> 1810 S Yellow Brick Rd, Chino Valley, AZ 86323 | MLS #998272 | Zillow
> 
> I know the horse in the third pic, too. Belongs to a friend of mine. The lady my best friend and I used to give lessons, too, actually.


If I were 2 years closer to retirement, I'd buy it! Darn - and it's pretty close to the vicinity I've been looking at for retirement, too!


----------



## JCnGrace

I confess that sometimes I get tired of others thinking I have all the free time in the world.


----------



## Golden Horse

DraftyAiresMum said:


> @*Mulefeather* , my town is hiring for a permit technician (issues building permits and the like), so I'm dropping off my application and resume for that today after work. It starts at $17/hr. Therein lies the problem. I can find tons of jobs for $10-12/hr, but right now, I'm basically making $15/hr and I can't afford to take such a large pay cut, even to get out of here.


Hang on though Drafty, didn't you do the math and work out that though you might get paid $15 an hour, you are actually working far more hours than you get paid for? What is your average working week 40, 50, 60 hours? work it out, the sooner you move on the better


----------



## JCnGrace

Golden Horse said:


> Hang on though Drafty, didn't you do the math and work out that though you might get paid $15 an hour, you are actually working far more hours than you get paid for? What is your average working week 40, 50, 60 hours? work it out, the sooner you move on the better


Exactly! You could get a 40 hour a week job that pays 10-12 bucks an hour and a part time job that pays minimum wage, work no more hours than you already do and come out making more.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I confess some people will think this is gross but I love sweet chilli tuna with balsamic vinegar and tomato..


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

@Skyseternalangel once a cat lady always a cat lady. I currently have one but usually about 3


----------



## TuyaGirl

I confess it's been a long time since my last post on this thread, but I've been following it almost daily.
My job has been really stressfull and I missed many opportunities of shimming in to offer advice, comment or just talk about me (because yes, it is during my labor time that I check on the forum mostly). I would leave this place in a heartbeat, but as others mentioned my bills won't pay themselves. Been trying really hard to find something else.

Been back to trail riding, it was a long break since May 2015, when my mare cut her hoof, and as I am a very fearful rider, it was a loooong process of going back into the saddle. My mare is an angel and never tried to do anything to hurt me or anyone, just too much 'what ifs' in my head. She is actually better than ever, we go alone like 90% of the time and when I go with a partner we lead. I am really proud of her 
And for the first time ever I got the compliment of my BO saying she finally sees me as her leader (I have her for 6 years, she is just a good natured animal and never tried to test me for real)

Is it tomorrow yet? Talking about her makes me miss the barn even more


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

@Golden Horse, my average work week is 50 hours. That's part of the problem, though. DH doesn't like that I work so many hours. So, working two jobs to get the same number of hours would partly defeat the purpose. 

Technically, if we could get caught up, we could make $12/hr work. Getting caught up is proving impossible, though.


----------



## PoptartShop

I confess...I AM SO HAPPY IT'S FRIDAY.  
My office manager came in in such a bad mood...really don't feel like dealing with her, glad she leaves at 12 today.


----------



## Tazzie

I confess, last night was extremely hard as we laid Nick's cousin to rest. Nick and I haven't cried that hard in a long time. He was 20 years old. Hardest funeral I've ever attended.

I also confess to crying all over again when I read the poem they put on his card. I wanted to share it with you all.

My Riding Angel

"I ride, therefore I am relaxed, happy and free!" Kickin the shifter and grabbing the clutch.
You see with your eyes and feel with your heart to sense what hazard might tear us apart.
Your hands are clenched around the handle bars
The engines rumble sounds so sweet.
It didn't matter if it had two wheels or four, your passion for riding was so deep.
You twist the throttle with your palm
And rip and roar through the woods and water.
Everything is a blur as tears fall from your eyes, the bike and you roll forward, off into the rolling skies.
No time to say good bye.
You left is here alone, it's time to take your final ride.
Your memory will never fade, we'll hold you deep inside.
We would ride with you, if only we could.
Just to ride with you one more time.
We hope our memories build a dirt path, and our tears give you a little rain, to give some mud to "kick it up", riding through heavens' terrain.

It fit him so well.


----------



## natisha

PoptartShop said:


> Wow @DraftyAiresMum, that is a beautiful place!
> 
> I confess...I'm sick of the phone ringing nonstop today!


Mine too! I've been answering "Hi Donald". Once my boyfriend called & asked, "Who's Donald?" Should I be worried that he didn't sound worried?


----------



## TuyaGirl

@Tazzie I'm so sorry for your loss, stay strong *hugs*

Loved the poem, in particular the first sentence


----------



## PoptartShop

That is truly beautiful @Tazzie.


----------



## Tazzie

I really liked it. It's hard to believe he won't be there on our riding trips now, kicking up the mud and dust in his quad.


----------



## JCnGrace

My sympathies Tazzie.


----------



## PoptartShop

natisha said:


> Mine too! I've been answering "Hi Donald". Once my boyfriend called & asked, "Who's Donald?" Should I be worried that he didn't sound worried?


LOL omg that's too funny!
At work today they're ringing nonstop...once again. GAH. 
My office manager doesn't wanna help answer the phones so I'm stuck answering them while doing a million other things.:icon_rolleyes::icon_rolleyes::icon_rolleyes::icon_rolleyes::icon_rolleyes::icon_rolleyes:


----------



## HeroAndGunner

Tazzie said:


> I confess, last night was extremely hard as we laid Nick's cousin to rest. Nick and I haven't cried that hard in a long time. He was 20 years old. Hardest funeral I've ever attended.
> 
> I also confess to crying all over again when I read the poem they put on his card. I wanted to share it with you all.
> 
> My Riding Angel
> 
> "I ride, therefore I am relaxed, happy and free!" Kickin the shifter and grabbing the clutch.
> You see with your eyes and feel with your heart to sense what hazard might tear us apart.
> Your hands are clenched around the handle bars
> The engines rumble sounds so sweet.
> It didn't matter if it had two wheels or four, your passion for riding was so deep.
> You twist the throttle with your palm
> And rip and roar through the woods and water.
> Everything is a blur as tears fall from your eyes, the bike and you roll forward, off into the rolling skies.
> No time to say good bye.
> You left is here alone, it's time to take your final ride.
> Your memory will never fade, we'll hold you deep inside.
> We would ride with you, if only we could.
> Just to ride with you one more time.
> We hope our memories build a dirt path, and our tears give you a little rain, to give some mud to "kick it up", riding through heavens' terrain.
> 
> It fit him so well.



I'm sorry for your loss, the young ones are always hard to deal with.


Thank you for sharing that beautiful poem, I lost my 28 year old brother in 2013 and that poem fit him so perfectly as well brought a tear to my eye. <3


----------



## Tazzie

Thank you @JCnGrace. It's hard having downtime at work right now.

And @HeroAndGunner, I'm sorry for your loss as well :sad: it's never easy losing a loved one. Especially so young. And I really feel that poem is one of the most beautiful poems I've read. It was written for a young man that passed away in a motorcycle accident (in our area), and when Nick's family read it, they asked for permission to use it. It reminded them so much of Davey. We all say he's clearing us a bunch of paths to follow when we get up there :lol: it's about the only thing bringing a smile to our faces right now. That and the fond memories of him that we have. He would go to haunted houses with us even though he was terrified. He was so much fun to go with. Bah, ok, I need to stop. The tears are coming back.

I confess I hope the rain holds off this weekend. Izzie is getting her adjustment, which I'm praying will uncover what her issues are, and the kids are getting the pictures taken on Sunday long as the weather holds out. Man I hope it does.


----------



## stargirl90

I confess I'm not holding it together as well as I seem to be. It's been pretty rough.


----------



## HeroAndGunner

@Tazzie God love you, grieving in the beginning is so hard.


I confess I am happy that my maybe new manager has reached out to me and let me know that she knew my current was trying to "sabotage" me from going to her department. And has offered me an interview!


If you didn't see my previous post I mention how I was wanting to switch departments but my current manager called my maybe new manager telling her I'm a good employee but broke the rules of making personal calls. Which was really people I knew in other departments calling me directly to help them with a problem my department spealizes in. When she told me months ago to not have people call me directly I no longer did it. BUT she went ahead and told my would be new manager about the "issue" from months ago.


The would be new manager reached out to me to let me know she felt my current manager was trying to sabotage me to keep her from hiring me, but told me not to worry about it and she's not going to take what my current manager said with a grain of salt.


So fingers crossed please!


----------



## Golden Horse

@HeroAndGunner fingers crossed.

To those who are grieving, having bad days, (((HUGS))))

Send hugs back, I confess I have a food crisis happening.....and I feel like crap. I think I am ready for another change, can't keep on doing this.......not sure I can share everything, just know that things are difficult here right now.


----------



## PoptartShop

HeroAndGunner said:


> @*Tazzie* God love you, grieving in the beginning is so hard.
> 
> 
> I confess I am happy that my maybe new manager has reached out to me and let me know that she knew my current was trying to "sabotage" me from going to her department. And has offered me an interview!
> 
> 
> If you didn't see my previous post I mention how I was wanting to switch departments but my current manager called my maybe new manager telling her I'm a good employee but broke the rules of making personal calls. Which was really people I knew in other departments calling me directly to help them with a problem my department spealizes in. When she told me months ago to not have people call me directly I no longer did it. BUT she went ahead and told my would be new manager about the "issue" from months ago.
> 
> 
> The would be new manager reached out to me to let me know she felt my current manager was trying to sabotage me to keep her from hiring me, but told me not to worry about it and she's not going to take what my current manager said with a grain of salt.
> 
> 
> So fingers crossed please!


Ooooooh knock that interview dead!!!! That's awesome! I really hope it works out for you. Ugh, screw that current manager. People are just so rude, I hate it. I was so happy when MY office mgr left at 12 today...like, finally some peace. She's sucha snob.


----------



## greentree

((Hugs)) to everyone who is not doing well!

What lies behind us
And what lies before us
Are tiny matters
Compared to
What lies within us.

Ralph Waldo Emerson


----------



## HeroAndGunner

ahh double post


----------



## HeroAndGunner

@Golden Horse & @PoptartShop thanks! My interview is next Thursday! The department is one floor about mine sooooo atleast I don't have to have those "where do I go" jitters LOL


----------



## cbar

@greentree, that is a beautiful quote. And nails it right on the head. 

I hope everyone has a wonderful weekend, and if you are having a bad day, think about something positive to lift you up!


----------



## Golden Horse

HeroAndGunner said:


> @*Golden Horse* & @*PoptartShop* thanks! My interview is next Thursday! The department is one floor about mine sooooo atleast I don't have to have those "where do I go" jitters LOL


LOL, and you know how long it will take to get there, two worries solved


----------



## karliejaye

I confess, I have two people still interested in Cruiser, wanting updates as he heals from his tendon injury. One is a nice lady wanting a trail horse, the other is a woman who owns a ranch which takes on at risk children as well as a really neat lesson program. And I am going to meet the woman with the ranch and program in a few weeks when I go to visit DH next, since she's just across the river. At first I was like, "no way" on the ranch/lesson situation, but the more we communicated, it might be the best thing for Cruise. 


I also confess classes start in a week and a half and I am so nervous! I feel like I'm going to be the only one not fresh out of high school.


----------



## greentree

I confess that HF is really annoying me...(again...) I KNOW they know exactly where I am! The forum USED to go to MY last read post. now, if I push the little chevron, it takes me to the end, and I have to figure out and backtrack to where I left off. If I click on the thread title, anywhere, it takes me to the beginning of the thread...annoying.


----------



## WhimsicalMe

I confess I had a rough day too but my beau really is amazing at being supportive no matter what I'm dealing with.

For all the others who are having rough days/weeks I hope they pass soon!


----------



## Tazzie

Thank you all for the hugs! They are well appreciated right now. *hugs back* I'm in a bit better place now. I apologized to the girls I work with for having been a bit.... reclusive this week. I'm normally a chatty person, but I've been a bit withdrawn this week. They told me they totally understood and it was ok. They are wonderful people.

*hugs* to you too @Golden Horse! I hope everything will be ok!
@HeroAndGunner, knock that interview dead!! I'm glad she saw through the crud your current manager was pulling. I'll be waiting to hear how it goes!

Thank you @greentree for that quote. It really is a very lovely quote. We've been working on just putting one foot in front of the other and keep moving forward right now.

I confess, I did have a happy moment today.

I have been DONE with my phone. It was the Galaxy S5, and I was DONE. Randomly would shut off, wouldn't load pictures, calls wouldn't come through sometimes. Just ARG! I called today to see if I could preorder the iPhone 7 even though my account said I didn't have an upgrade until mid October. WELL. The gentleman on the phone said we could upgrade TODAY according to his computer!!! I guess great customers who have NEVER missed a payment and pay on time get to upgrade sooner! I also remembered the guy's name I was talking to on the phone, which made him extremely excited. And for that we got a deep discount on the headphones that would work with the new iPhone. Like, half off the price. Total came up, and he said that since we were so pleasant to work with and flexible, he was giving us another $40 off! Well heck yeah!! They didn't have the smallest size in the white/silver. I said I'd just take black (I'm not into rose gold or the gold phone), and he came back out with the next size up and a black one. I'd been on the fence between the two sizes, and thought there would be a massive price difference. Well, there wasn't. So I got my white/silver one! Got cases for them for now until the Lifeproof ones come out, and a screen protector for it. Made my day to be able to replace my rotten phone, and it's always nice to work with someone that is actually helpful! He told Nick he had a good one since I didn't get mad when he told me they didn't have the white/silver one in the smallest size. Just said I'd take a black one. Later he found out Nick got his new Polaris for Valentine's day and he told Nick he really snagged a good one and to never leave me :lol: works both ways though since he doesn't normally complain about the million horse shows I do... even the one this fall that is disgustingly expensive (love showing at the Kentucky Horse Park, HATE the price of showing there)

OH, and the trade in values on our phone basically paid off Nick's phone, so that was extremely awesome :lol:


----------



## HeroAndGunner

@Tazzie I hope you like you new phone! I have the bigger size Iphone and love it! Let me know how you like the Iphone 7! I've been on the fence about it with the change of the head phone jack and what not. My sister got hers today as well sooo I might play with it and see how I feel . LOL


----------



## greentree

I confessed I laughed hysterically when DH showed me a FB post....
This friend and I have a lot of hysterical history...I cannot believe I was not there for THIS...

She is an ER Dr.....so she was trying on chaps to decide which ones look best for an upcoming show....her DH was zipping then for her, and she was wearing shorts. It is Texas, after all.

He got her skin caught in the zipper. God forgive me for laughing. They could not get it loose, so she numbed herself with Lidocainne, and still could not get unstuck, so she got a scalpel, and cut hetself out of the zippoer, then made her DH staple her SHUT!!!!

Sorry, but that is some funny stuff...I don't care who y'are!!!


----------



## TuyaGirl

greentree said:


> I confess that HF is really annoying me...(again...) I KNOW they know exactly where I am! The forum USED to go to MY last read post. now, if I push the little chevron, it takes me to the end, and I have to figure out and backtrack to where I left off. If I click on the thread title, anywhere, it takes me to the beginning of the thread...annoying.


Same here lately... VERY annoying. And a loss of time until I find the first unread post.


----------



## Rain Shadow

I confess I just spent $35 on a custom headstall for Kenzie in beta biothane. 

Sample one but same colors and style.


----------



## Tazzie

@HeroAndGunner, so far I like it! When I'm less tired I'll figure out how to download my normal ringtone (the Big Bang Theory theme song :lol and get that hooked up. Been fun to tinker around with though lol it's my first iPhone in 4 years lol


----------



## WhimsicalMe

@Rain Shadow I almost bought a set but I settled for leather after all.


----------



## JCnGrace

greentree said:


> I confess that HF is really annoying me...(again...) I KNOW they know exactly where I am! The forum USED to go to MY last read post. now, if I push the little chevron, it takes me to the end, and I have to figure out and backtrack to where I left off. If I click on the thread title, anywhere, it takes me to the beginning of the thread...annoying.


You and this forum need to kiss and make up, you're having way too many battles lately. LOL



Golden Horse said:


> @*HeroAndGunner* fingers crossed.
> 
> To those who are grieving, having bad days, (((HUGS))))
> 
> Send hugs back, I confess I have a food crisis happening.....and I feel like crap. I think I am ready for another change, can't keep on doing this.......not sure I can share everything, just know that things are difficult here right now.


:hug: Hang in there and hopefully they'll be better sooner rather than later.



HeroAndGunner said:


> @*Tazzie* God love you, grieving in the beginning is so hard.
> 
> 
> I confess I am happy that my maybe new manager has reached out to me and let me know that she knew my current was trying to "sabotage" me from going to her department. And has offered me an interview!
> 
> 
> If you didn't see my previous post I mention how I was wanting to switch departments but my current manager called my maybe new manager telling her I'm a good employee but broke the rules of making personal calls. Which was really people I knew in other departments calling me directly to help them with a problem my department spealizes in. When she told me months ago to not have people call me directly I no longer did it. BUT she went ahead and told my would be new manager about the "issue" from months ago.
> 
> 
> The would be new manager reached out to me to let me know she felt my current manager was trying to sabotage me to keep her from hiring me, but told me not to worry about it and she's not going to take what my current manager said with a grain of salt.
> 
> 
> So fingers crossed please!


Congrats on getting the interview! Keeping fingers crossed.



stargirl90 said:


> I confess I'm not holding it together as well as I seem to be. It's been pretty rough.


:hug: When life gets hard I keep my head down and plow ahead the best I can. So far I've always made it out to the other side, sometimes with a few scars and sometimes the better for it. Hope things get better for you soon.


----------



## greentree

JC...more like kiss it goodbye, lol!! Although, I have tried that, and you can see how well THAT worked!!!


----------



## JCnGrace

Well, we'd miss ya so it's a good thing you're addicted.


----------



## Rain Shadow

I confess my best friend wants me to move to Oklahoma with him and I'm seriously considering it if I could figure out how to take at least Kenzie with me. Misty I can leave at my grandfather's farm but I need horsey time for my sanity.


----------



## Drifting

I confess I rode tonight in some new hoof boots I got for Stryder and he did wonderful. As much of a jerk he can be, I still <3 him. Also I really really like my barn and I am so glad I moved in May. 

@Rain Shadow Everyone needs a little color in their life


----------



## Rain Shadow

Drifting said:


> I confess I rode tonight in some new hoof boots I got for Stryder and he did wonderful. As much of a jerk he can be, I still <3 him. Also I really really like my barn and I am so glad I moved in May.
> 
> @*Rain Shadow* Everyone needs a little color in their life


That is beautiful! Who made it? I'm trying to get mine done through Beta tack but I'm not impressed with how long it takes to get any info and I'm considering going somewhere else.


----------



## Drifting

@Rain Shadow I got my whole set from Trail Blazer Tack ( facebook). She is super quick and very reasonable. I got the full set, breast collar and reins, snap on headstall and halter. The halter was a bit too small for his big head and I sent it back, she made it bigger and got me a new one within a week. The reins I'm currently using are split yatch reins, I think I got them from half circle ranch years ago.

I should note that the rope halter is not from her, I had it made. Her halter was a biothane one. I'll dig up a picture of the full set


----------



## Drifting




----------



## stargirl90

> stargirl90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I confess I'm not holding it together as well as I seem to be. It's been pretty rough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When life gets hard I keep my head down and plow ahead the best I can. So far I've always made it out to the other side, sometimes with a few scars and sometimes the better for it. Hope things get better for you soon.
Click to expand...


Thanks, I'm sure things will turn out ok. It's just a heck of a lot to deal with right now, and it's making me feel pretty depressed.


----------



## JCnGrace

Drifting said:


> I confess I rode tonight in some new hoof boots I got for Stryder and he did wonderful. As much of a jerk he can be, I still <3 him. Also I really really like my barn and I am so glad I moved in May.
> 
> @*Rain Shadow* Everyone needs a little color in their life


Is Stryder the one that messed his leg up pretty bad a while back? I hope I'm not confused :-| . If so how is he doing with it, any lameness while you're riding?


----------



## Change

@Tazzie - I'm so sorry to read about Nick's cousin. Just hold to the memories and the love and you'll never really be without him. {Hugs!} Oh - and good luck at the show!

@GoldenHorse - Hugs, Lady. Just ... hugs.

@stargirl90 - like my signature tags says, Hon... 1 more step. 

@greentree - go back to classic and use the Last Read button on the top left of the thread! I've never been able to get the new version to work right. And ... don't you dare consider leaving. We'll find you and drag you back! ;-)

@JCnGrace - no one ever has enough time! LOL! 


And if I missed anyone else, I apologize. I love you all, truly.


----------



## Golden Horse

I confess, a good ride can lift the spirits, couldn't ride for long, my knee was complaining, but what we lacked in quantity we made up for quality.

I was especially glad that I was able to dump the tension and negative stuff on the mounting block and find that softness that we have gained.

You know the good thing about hitting a low is that you eventually turn the corner, now to start climbing


----------



## WhimsicalMe

I confess today is going much better. Had a talk with my beau and he's always so supportive of all the mental health issues I'm going through right now add in the stress of college and having a six year old who is rebelling. So glad I have support!


----------



## Rain Shadow

Guys! I made two friends riding today!

I really struggle with talking to people. I'm super shy but Kenzie was being adorable at the trail head today and two older retired women were getting ready to ride and came over to say how cute she is. 

They invited me to ride with them! I really want riding buddies but I'm normally way to shy to ask if I can join groups so this was awesome. 

They were really nice and told me about the trail riding group they are a part of and invited me to the next ride!

I'm sooooo excited.


----------



## Drifting

JCnGrace said:


> Is Stryder the one that messed his leg up pretty bad a while back? I hope I'm not confused :-| . If so how is he doing with it, any lameness while you're riding?


Yes he is! The boy was a walking accident the first 2 years of his life. 3 leg injuries, stitches in his head (twice) and who knows what else. He got that big leg injury the end of his yearling year. So far so good though. I do wonder if I do endurance with him (Which is what I"d like to try) if it'll bother him later in hard work. He's 4 now and we're just really beginning to do some consistent riding ^_^


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I confess that today has been hell. I wish I wasn't so exhausted cuz I really want to go to the barn. 

I need to publish a book. And sell it. And make money off it. Then I wouldn't have to deal with all this BS and be too tired to do anything.


----------



## Tazzie

@Change, thank you! We're doing a bit better today. The posts from his siblings on Facebook though start the water works back up. And my mother in law posted some with my husband in them too. Just sad overall and still doesn't feel real.

Though, I need to quit talking about it. I need to.

I confess, I'm skipping a bachelorette party tonight. I just don't feel like going out and being around everyone. Nor do I feel like spending money to drink. Would rather just stay home.

I also confess I'm glad Izzie saw the chiro today. Oh my gosh was she messed up. He had just started working her when her ears went flat back like "THAT HURTS!!" He did one thing with her pelvis and we ALL heard it pop, YIKES! Shortly after she lowered her head, flopped her ears, and started licking and chewing. The chiro (former vet) and I were like "there it is!" SO happy. She let out a big sigh too. On top of her pelvis being totally messed up (imagine, I've been asking her to SIT and carry herself back there, and she was TRYING to), which caused her whole hind end to be sore, her rib cage/sternum was swung out to the right. Which explains her pinning her ears when I'd use leg (she's on a preventative gut supplement, which would rule out ulcers). Just overall a total mess. I have a picture of what all that was out, which will uploaded into my journal when I make my way BACK to the journals.


----------



## cbar

I confess I bought another saddle pad today. Ooops. I have a love/hate with consignment shops. 

Also took some time to look at flooring since i want to replace the crap we have in our house. What a headache!! vinyl vs. laminate vs. hardwood....the choices!!

but for now i'm rewarding myself with a glass of wine...did my 24km mileage run today and survived! Less than 2 months before the big race - stay away injuries!!


----------



## cbar

oops...double post!


----------



## Golden Horse

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I need to publish a book. And sell it. And make money off it. Then I wouldn't have to deal with all this BS and be too tired to do anything.


I wish I could do that as well


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I confess that yesterday's show wasn't as bad as I thought it was going to be


----------



## JCnGrace

Drifting said:


> Yes he is! The boy was a walking accident the first 2 years of his life. 3 leg injuries, stitches in his head (twice) and who knows what else. He got that big leg injury the end of his yearling year. So far so good though. I do wonder if I do endurance with him (Which is what I"d like to try) if it'll bother him later in hard work. He's 4 now and we're just really beginning to do some consistent riding ^_^


Jeez, it's good to hear he's out of his accident prone stage! If he's not having problems now, I'd think as long as you went slow and steady and really got him fit he'll probably be fine with endurance. Hard to believe that was 3 years ago now, I was thinking maybe last year. LOL


----------



## jgnmoose

My requirements are lower than some people's and it is becoming an issue.

I just want a clean arena and roundpen and as few flies as possible without doing chemical warfare on the horses. "Other people" are hung up on the human amenities and trophies. I think it is time to move soon.


----------



## TimWhit91

My son just learned how to sit up by himself. He has been sitting for almost a month now, but now he can go from laying to sitting. 6 months next week, where has the time gone?


----------



## SwissMiss

TimWhit91 said:


> My son just learned how to sit up by himself. He has been sitting for almost a month now, but now he can go from laying to sitting. 6 months next week, where has the time gone?


Time flies, for sure! Especially when you have little ones! Enjoy!
My DS just started first grade, but in my mind he was a baby just a few weeks ago!


----------



## JCnGrace

jgnmoose said:


> My requirements are lower than some people's and it is becoming an issue.
> 
> I just want a clean arena and roundpen and as few flies as possible without doing chemical warfare on the horses. "Other people" are hung up on the human amenities and trophies. I think it is time to move soon.


I confess that sometimes I think it would be nice to board my horses and then I read about how much trouble people have finding a barn they like and their horses like and I change my mind.


----------



## Rain Shadow

The awesome retired ladies got a picture of me with Kenzie that I love! Normally I'm really self-conscious over how big I am compared to her, she's 15'1 but I'm 5'6. But we look really nice together in this one!


----------



## Rain Shadow

JCnGrace said:


> I confess that sometimes I think it would be nice to board my horses and then I read about how much trouble people have finding a barn they like and their horses like and I change my mind.



I feel the same way. Twice I've tried to board and its just been a mess. Other boarders are nasty. Things aren't done right. 

It really boils down to no one cares for your horse like you do.


----------



## Golden Horse

@Rain Shadow you look great together


----------



## Rain Shadow

Golden Horse said:


> @Rain Shadow you look great together


Thanks Golden!


----------



## JCnGrace

You do look good on her Rain. Sometimes we get an idea or image in our head that's hard to shake but it truly is something you don't need to worry about.


----------



## Change

@Rain Shadow - you look great together. I don't know why you worry about size. I'm 5'6" and both my horses are 15h. I find them the perfect size. Although I can still get my foot up to the stirrup of a 17h horse, it had become a bit more difficult to hoist my center of gravity - aka *** - up into the saddle. Don't have that problem on my nice 15h kids! :cowboy::thumbsup:

@TimWhit91 and @SwissMiss - my baby is 31! How do you think I feel when I realize my _granddaughter _is wearing a soldier's uniform and married. I could find myself a {gasp!} _great-grandmother _soon!


----------



## SwissMiss

Change said:


> @
> 
> [MENTION=30212]TimWhit91 and @SwissMiss - my baby is 31! How do you think I feel when I realize my _granddaughter _is wearing a soldier's uniform and married. I could find myself a {gasp!} _great-grandmother _soon!


 Since I am an "older" mom, most women my age (especially here in MS) _have_ grandchildren the same age as my kiddos...

I wish I could say I am nimble enough to easily get on my barely 15h horse:frown:
My riding buddy makes fun of me, when I pack my step stool in the trailer :smile:


----------



## HeroAndGunner

I confess yesterday was the first time falling off a horse (friends horse) that sent me to the ER with horrible upper back pain.


Luckily nothing is broken just extreme bruising. I can't move to well. I have to have help getting up from the couch and can't stand straight, lay down, raise my arms above my head, and etc. The doctor gave me a 10 day work note which I thought was a bit extreme until I felt worse today.


Ugh just a freak accident, but that's the risk us horse riders take.


----------



## Golden Horse

Looking for the 'don't like' button for that one @HeroAndGunner, hope that it is all soft tissue and you heal up quick and well.

I confess I came here to ask for jingles who fell off her horse a few weeks back, she is heading back to the hospital, with extreme sleepiness and can't open one eye, sounds so scary to me.

She WAS wearing a helmet, I can only think that the fall may have killed her if she had not of been, I'm sorry, the older I get the more of a helmet Nazi I'm getting, but why do people happily by covers, bumpers and protectors for their phones and laptops etc, but won't look after the most important computer of all, the one that runs you. The you read of people who will wear one sometimes, but not if it is too hot, and I am genuinely just flabbergasted, either you are a helmet wearer or you are not.....I don't get how you are not going to land on your head on a hot day, but you may if it is cold........

Sorry, just quite rattled by the news at the moment


----------



## Drifting

JCnGrace said:


> Jeez, it's good to hear he's out of his accident prone stage! If he's not having problems now, I'd think as long as you went slow and steady and really got him fit he'll probably be fine with endurance. Hard to believe that was 3 years ago now, I was thinking maybe last year. LOL


I know it seems like just yesterday. I can't believe he's 4. In a few months I'll be calling him coming 5, where has the time gone?

I confess... I got nothin'. Why is it going to be in the 80's the week we officially enter fall? Come onnnn colder weather!


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

I think september does not officially exist. no photo comp :shrug:


----------



## Rain Shadow

I confess my butt is very sore and I can't feel my thighs!

My friend Shannon wanted to go swimming today so we rode the horses to the river to swim with them. Its about a mile so not to far so we left the saddles behind. . Well there were people fishing at the swimming hole so we decided to do a trail ride then go back to swim, thankfully it was clear this time. So all in all 9 miles bareback today. 

I'm really nervous bareback. I slipped off of Harley and landed on cement bareback and it has made me nervous ever since but I did it! Kenzie took amazing care of me. I love that little mare so much. 

Cute pic of Harley swimming with Shannon.


----------



## Rain Shadow

Golden Horse said:


> She WAS wearing a helmet, I can only think that the fall may have killed her if she had not of been, I'm sorry, the older I get the more of a helmet Nazi I'm getting, but why do people happily by covers, bumpers and protectors for their phones and laptops etc, but won't look after the most important computer of all, the one that runs you. The you read of people who will wear one sometimes, but not if it is too hot, and I am genuinely just flabbergasted, either you are a helmet wearer or you are not.....I don't get how you are not going to land on your head on a hot day, but you may if it is cold........
> 
> Sorry, just quite rattled by the news at the moment



Jingles!

I am one that's bad about not wearing helmets. I get nasty migraines if I have pressure around my head. Even a baseball bat will trigger them, so I've never liked wearing one. 

I do wear one if I'm riidng a horse I don't know or trust though, but I usually end up riding a short bit before my head starts to kill. Its not the size that's the issue, more my skull is sensitive to pressure.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@HeroAndGunner hope you feel better soon.
@Golden Horse sending jingles, yeah, I am the only one that uses helmet around here, guess in part because of being such a non confident rider, but fearful or not we do not ride machines and accidents can happen...

I confess this weekend I had two not-so-good trail rides... It was very windy and Tuya was not quite herself, very stressed, head high, and spent most of the time doing what we call a 'sewing machine' trot that killed my back. Just could not make her relax and stop. 
Besides that, today she was still quite the same, and so when a friend of mine came suddenly cantering behind her rear she tossed her head and bucked. I swear it is one of the pet peeves of mine on the trail, this cantering thing, and as she only bucked once out of excitement on the beach while transitioning to canter I was not expecting and almost fell through her neck... 

My confidence was pretty shaken, I hope it was just a bad day(s) she was facing, as we do. As said, they are not machines, right?


----------



## natisha

Golden Horse said:


> Looking for the 'don't like' button for that one @HeroAndGunner, hope that it is all soft tissue and you heal up quick and well.
> 
> I confess I came here to ask for jingles who fell off her horse a few weeks back, she is heading back to the hospital, with extreme sleepiness and can't open one eye, sounds so scary to me.
> 
> She WAS wearing a helmet, I can only think that the fall may have killed her if she had not of been, I'm sorry, the older I get the more of a helmet Nazi I'm getting, but why do people happily by covers, bumpers and protectors for their phones and laptops etc, but won't look after the most important computer of all, the one that runs you. The you read of people who will wear one sometimes, but not if it is too hot, and I am genuinely just flabbergasted, either you are a helmet wearer or you are not.....I don't get how you are not going to land on your head on a hot day, but you may if it is cold........
> 
> Sorry, just quite rattled by the news at the moment


Try being a Harley rider who wears a helmet- no one waves:icon_frownLOL) although I am seeing more HD riders wearing helmets. The diehard bikers still refuse to wear them. Could be the same for horse riders.
Actually I only started using a horse riding helmet a few years ago when I made the promise to someone important to me.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I confess the last 2 weeks my back has hurt so much after waking up


----------



## natisha

Rainaisabelle said:


> I confess the last 2 weeks my back has hurt so much after waking up


Did you get a new bed or need a new one?


----------



## GMA100

I confess Asher makes up for going through his terrible twos by being such a sweetie! He always comes running to see me when I go into his big pasture to check on the cattle in there, it doesn't matter if I went in there to see him or not:smile:. He definitely is my stress reliever! I FINALLY have a horse that likes to cuddle and get selfies!


----------



## WhimsicalMe

@Rain Shadow I can understand the love hate with helmets I think we all have it to some degree for one reason or another. I for one have anxiety and when the straps rub a certain way it triggers a traumatic response that my body perceives as anxiety and I literally choke. 

I actually had to explain this to my barn owner since I signed a waver for helmets and she has a liability clause in her boarding agreement for insurance that says I need to disclose medical conditions that may result in injury around the horses. She's totally cool with it but I still always wear a helmet I just get off if I feel the anxiety starting due to the helmet. In small periods of expose I've actually been getting better  I secretly just think the whole process of being around horses again is the one to thank though. The first time it happened I almost felt like falling to the ground I unclasped the helmet so fast! I was luckily only on the ground and thankfully not on a horse cause I was not expecting it at all!


----------



## Golden Horse

I confess I want this http://www.tmtrainingcenter.com/store/p2/Herman_Oak_Leather_Cavesson.html

I confess I even tried to order it, but it didn't like my box number, so I tried the Local shops address and it doesn't like that either


----------



## WhimsicalMe

@Golden Horse I can't tell you how many times I 'almost' bought stuff to have this happen. I think the internet is trying to save me money. Haha yeah right! I spend more online than I do in stores.


----------



## Rain Shadow

I confess I just measured Kenzie. She was 15.1 when I bought her, but getting her overgrown heels in line, she's shrank half an inch!


----------



## tinyliny

WhimsicalMe said:


> @*Rain Shadow* I can understand the love hate with helmets I think we all have it to some degree for one reason or another. I for one have anxiety and when the straps rub a certain way it triggers a traumatic response that my body perceives as anxiety and I literally choke.
> 
> I actually had to explain this to my barn owner since I signed a waver for helmets and she has a liability clause in her boarding agreement for insurance that says I need to disclose medical conditions that may result in injury around the horses. She's totally cool with it but I still always wear a helmet I just get off if I feel the anxiety starting due to the helmet. In small periods of expose I've actually been getting better  I secretly just think the whole process of being around horses again is the one to thank though. The first time it happened I almost felt like falling to the ground I unclasped the helmet so fast! I was luckily only on the ground and thankfully not on a horse cause I was not expecting it at all!



are you claustrophobic? I experience claustrophobia in some situations, but thankfully, not with regard to a riding helmet. now, a motorcycle helmet? that's another story. 

in any case, take your helmet home. wear it around the house, so that it becomes mundane. also, get one that truly fits. I am often harping on how good the Tipperary feels. I hardly know it is there. in fact, it feels "GOOD". sort of comforting. getting yourself to the place where it feels like a mother's protective hug will help you.

just recently, one of the boarders at our barn thought, "instead of me taking the time to walk my horse up from the lower 40, why don't I just hop on and ride her up?". so, no helmet, leadline and halter only, she found a big rock and hopped on.

3 days later she is just being let out of the hospital with a brain bleed/concussion from being bucked off of the horse who was just cavorting with the herd. 

think of your helmet as a loving mother's hand, then you'll WANT your helmet on.


----------



## Golden Horse

I confess I'm like a child with a new toy, and loving playing with my pics


----------



## JCnGrace

HeroAndGunner said:


> I confess yesterday was the first time falling off a horse (friends horse) that sent me to the ER with horrible upper back pain.
> 
> 
> Luckily nothing is broken just extreme bruising. I can't move to well. I have to have help getting up from the couch and can't stand straight, lay down, raise my arms above my head, and etc. The doctor gave me a 10 day work note which I thought was a bit extreme until I felt worse today.
> 
> 
> Ugh just a freak accident, but that's the risk us horse riders take.


Glad you weren't any worse. Feel better soon!



Golden Horse said:


> Looking for the 'don't like' button for that one @*HeroAndGunner* , hope that it is all soft tissue and you heal up quick and well.
> 
> I confess I came here to ask for jingles who fell off her horse a few weeks back, she is heading back to the hospital, with extreme sleepiness and can't open one eye, sounds so scary to me.
> 
> She WAS wearing a helmet, I can only think that the fall may have killed her if she had not of been, I'm sorry, the older I get the more of a helmet Nazi I'm getting, but why do people happily by covers, bumpers and protectors for their phones and laptops etc, but won't look after the most important computer of all, the one that runs you. The you read of people who will wear one sometimes, but not if it is too hot, and I am genuinely just flabbergasted, either you are a helmet wearer or you are not.....I don't get how you are not going to land on your head on a hot day, but you may if it is cold........
> 
> Sorry, just quite rattled by the news at the moment


Jingles for your friend Golden.

I'm pretty old school and I have never worn a helmet, I still feed my horses corn & oats, not a one of them has had a chiropractor work on them, and they've never seen a saddle fitter I'm a bad, bad horse mommy. LOL 



Rainaisabelle said:


> I confess the last 2 weeks my back has hurt so much after waking up


Well Natisha beat me to the mattress advise but I'd already hit the quote button before I read it. 



GMA100 said:


> I confess Asher makes up for going through his terrible twos by being such a sweetie! He always comes running to see me when I go into his big pasture to check on the cattle in there, it doesn't matter if I went in there to see him or not:smile:. He definitely is my stress reliever! I FINALLY have a horse that likes to cuddle and get selfies!
> View attachment 830650


What a wonderful picture, thanks for sharing.


----------



## TuyaGirl

Golden Horse said:


> I confess I'm like a child with a new toy, and loving playing with my pics
> 
> View attachment 830769


Wow, I need a 'love' button for this one


----------



## greentree

Golden Horse said:


> I confess I want this Herman Oak Leather Cavesson
> 
> I confess I even tried to order it, but it didn't like my box number, so I tried the Local shops address and it doesn't like that either


My Mennonite guy can make you that for about$8.00! Let me know what Fergies measurements are....I need to go out and get some halters repaired....


----------



## Drifting

I confess yesterday I made pancakes from scratch (Instead of the box,) and Amish white bread. and Spaghetti with meat sauce... mmm... and now I'm hungry just thinking about it all.


----------



## PoptartShop

I confess...I REALLY didn't wanna get out of my bed this morning. It's dark, & POURING rain outside. Ugh. I was like 20mins late to work because of it. Sigh. Happy Monday...


----------



## Drifting

PoptartShop said:


> I confess...I REALLY didn't wanna get out of my bed this morning. It's dark, & POURING rain outside. Ugh. I was like 20mins late to work because of it. Sigh. Happy Monday...


Another MD'er! It's pouring here too. Woke me up. We needed the rain though, badly


----------



## greentree

I confess that the weekend project, finishing the "new gate at the main entrance to the estate" , has been a success. 

My $100 worth of mums turned out to be the bargain of the century....they are dug out of the field, so he puts them in trash bags. It had just finished raining, so they were wet and heavy. And HUGE!!! These things are 3 feet each! 

So, for my money, I put 3 white ones around the mailbox, 2 red ones by the big white rock( across the driveway from the mailbox), 3 yellows on each side of the cherry trees which flank the driveway at the new gate, 2 reds by the trees, and 1 purple be eah tree. That left me a purple, a white, and a yellow, which I plunked in the water trough planted in front of the black barn!!

As the artistic director of the estate(so dubbed by DS and DH), I am pretty pleased....

Now, as the equestrian director of the estate, I must go supervise the feeding of the equines.


----------



## Tazzie

I'm right there with you on the helmets @Golden Horse. We ALL wear a helmet. I actually just posted the below picture on Facebook yesterday, a day late for the helmet awareness day. I have a tipperary, and I LOVE it! Nick has an Ovation, which he loves. I believe the kids also have an Ovation. They share theirs for now.

I confess, we had pictures taken yesterday! And the sneak peeks I've gotten of them are AWESOME! I've shared those out on Facebook as well :lol: since I haven't purchased any yet I can't share them here. Eventually I can!

It's also going to be an extremely boring day at work today.... I have very few things to do, and what things I have all need to be done on the same incubator. Each run takes roughly 2 hrs and 15 minutes. So... I can get a max of about 3 done today. Will pick up a bit tomorrow at least... Hopefully more work comes in soon!!


----------



## JCnGrace

Tazzie said:


> I'm right there with you on the helmets @*Golden Horse* . We ALL wear a helmet. I actually just posted the below picture on Facebook yesterday, a day late for the helmet awareness day. I have a tipperary, and I LOVE it! Nick has an Ovation, which he loves. I believe the kids also have an Ovation. They share theirs for now.
> 
> I confess, we had pictures taken yesterday! And the sneak peeks I've gotten of them are AWESOME! I've shared those out on Facebook as well :lol: since I haven't purchased any yet I can't share them here. Eventually I can!
> 
> It's also going to be an extremely boring day at work today.... I have very few things to do, and what things I have all need to be done on the same incubator. Each run takes roughly 2 hrs and 15 minutes. So... I can get a max of about 3 done today. Will pick up a bit tomorrow at least... Hopefully more work comes in soon!!


What a lovely family!


----------



## WhimsicalMe

@tinyliny I'm not clausterphobic I have Generalized Anxiety Disorder and Borderline Post-traumatic Stress Disorder from some stuff in my past. I truck on through it but having a helmet triggers my anxiety. I actually started wearing it around the barn (from my car to the barn) and sometimes in the field to go get the horses or even while mucking stalls just to get me use to it. Sometimes the boarders tease me (all in good humor) but when I explain my situation they instantly regret teasing me. Wearing it frequently has helped me tremendously.


----------



## PoptartShop

Drifting said:


> Another MD'er! It's pouring here too. Woke me up. We needed the rain though, badly


Yayyy another MD'er! We really did. I just hate driving in it, ugh. I woke up like...reallllllllllly? Do I have to adult today LOL:-x My bed misses me already I just know it!

Sooooooo cute @Tazzie I love the pictures!
@greentree that's awesome! Way to go!:grin: 

I confess...I am PMSing hardcore today. Cramps suck, I can't seem to stay 'full' & I feel bloated LOL just a darn mess! Urghhh.


----------



## Tazzie

Thanks @JCnGrace and @PoptartShop! I'm very fond of my family! 

Hopefully you feel better Poptartshop!

WhimsicalMe, hopefully wearing it around the barn and such helps you out a bit!


----------



## WhimsicalMe

@Tazzie it really has. I'm a firm believer in helmets so I'm working hard to get through it. I've been able to wear it for a full 20-30 minutes while riding but any longer and I need to take breaks.

I confess I left halfway through class this morning. I just wasn't having it. I'd rather be home scrubbing my house sadly than listening to this one particular teacher on this subject.


----------



## PoptartShop

I hope your day gets better @WhimsicalMe. I've had teachers like that before.

I confess...I'm excited to go home after work today & just be lazy.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

i confess that I don't like it when the weather changes. We're expecting rain the next two days (of course my days off  ) and my body is feeling it. I've had sharp, grinding pain in both my ankles all morning and my bad shoulder is reminding me why it is, indeed, my BAD shoulder.  My lower back is also killing me and I've had a headache since yesterday. As much as I loved playing sports when I was younger, I'm feeling the abuse now.

My only consolation is that DH had today off (they had too many guys on the crew for the amount of work they had, so he volunteered to go home) and he might have the next couple of days off if it rains. It'll be nice to be able to spend time with him when we're not both ridiculously exhausted. Although, it'll make for a sucky paycheck next week. *sigh*


----------



## Golden Horse

I confess I won my spurs back today:racing:

First time I have ever ridden Fergie in spurs and OH MY what a difference:shock: I had all sorts of forward going on, and all sorts of energy to try and contain, it was beautiful..

For all I do believe that spurs are for lateral work and refinement, it was so nice to squeeze and have her forward


----------



## Golden Horse

Horse owner logic

Spurs work can borrow spurs, want own spurs

I know that a friend is heading to Greenhawk some time this week so aksed her to look at these

German Style P.o.w. Spur 3/4 In. | DRD0956 | Greenhawk

and these

Mondega Spur Straps | RIE6367 | Greenhawk

Rounding up $29 for spurs and $19 for straps

Then I checked out Horze, who my trainer is an agent for, going to get these

Horze Knob Spurs | Horze

and these

Horze Spirit Bling Spur Straps | Horze

$9 for spurs $8 for straps, 

I just saved $20 or so, what shall I spend it on?


----------



## Rain Shadow

I confess in 11 years I've never gotten a true bite from a horse. Kicked and nipped yes, but not a real bite. Today was the end of that. 

I was feeding and opened Harley's stall door to bring him his. Trixie was walking behind me to her stall and he lunged at her...except he grabbed my shoulder instead of her butt. 

I screamed and hit him in the head with the bucket and slammed the door on him. I checked out my arm. Swollen and red, with the imprint of teeth but my shirt took the brunt of it and the skin isn't broken. But wow it hurts.


----------



## Mulefeather

@Rain Shadow - OUCH! Glad you're OK. I was bitten on the thigh by the first horse I ever rode on the thigh (crappy lesson stable, they didn't bother to tell me that the horse was girthy as all get out), that smarted like a sonavagun for ages.


----------



## WhimsicalMe

@Golden Horse I confess I've never ridden with spurs in my life, I couldn't help you there but anything horse related is a good thing to buy! 

I confess I'm on here instead of finishing my drug list for my clinical placement tomorrow. I can only read so much on medications before I go cross eyed anyways.


----------



## Golden Horse

greentree said:


> My Mennonite guy can make you that for about$8.00! Let me know what Fergies measurements are....I need to go out and get some halters repaired....


WOW, sounds like a steal....pm on the way


----------



## JCnGrace

DraftyAiresMum said:


> i confess that I don't like it when the weather changes. We're expecting rain the next two days (of course my days off  ) and my body is feeling it. I've had sharp, grinding pain in both my ankles all morning and my bad shoulder is reminding me why it is, indeed, my BAD shoulder.  My lower back is also killing me and I've had a headache since yesterday. As much as I loved playing sports when I was younger, I'm feeling the abuse now.
> 
> My only consolation is that DH had today off (they had too many guys on the crew for the amount of work they had, so he volunteered to go home) and he might have the next couple of days off if it rains. It'll be nice to be able to spend time with him when we're not both ridiculously exhausted. Although, it'll make for a sucky paycheck next week. *sigh*


I have it in on my lower thumb, like in between where that bone runs from the wrist to the bottom knuckle, and an ankle. Both due to horse accidents although supposedly not broke since both were bad enough to send me to get x-rays. Oddly enough mine bother me either during a long rainy spell or after the rain. No weather forecasting in my future. LOL


----------



## JCnGrace

Rain Shadow said:


> I confess in 11 years I've never gotten a true bite from a horse. Kicked and nipped yes, but not a real bite. Today was the end of that.
> 
> I was feeding and opened Harley's stall door to bring him his. Trixie was walking behind me to her stall and he lunged at her...except he grabbed my shoulder instead of her butt.
> 
> I screamed and hit him in the head with the bucket and slammed the door on him. I checked out my arm. Swollen and red, with the imprint of teeth but my shirt took the brunt of it and the skin isn't broken. But wow it hurts.


Bet that hurt!


----------



## JCnGrace

I confess that although I have a very short list of things needed at the gocery store tomorrow, I bet I won't come out of there without spending a couple of hundred bucks.

Grocery list:

Bread
Milk
Potatoes
Mayo
Garlic powder - already had the spaghetti sauce underway last week when I went searching through the spice cabinet, nada. Amazing the difference a little bit of garlic makes. On the other hand I had 3 or 4 unopened bottles of oregano. Why do I do this?


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

If you don't spend too much in the grocery store you can buy something horsey. You have my permission 

I use oregano or tarragon in almost everything that requires flavouring!!! I have to go easy on the garlic DH isn't that fussed on it.


----------



## JCnGrace

ShirtHotTeez said:


> If you don't spend too much in the grocery store you can buy something horsey. You have my permission
> 
> I use oregano or tarragon in almost everything that requires flavouring!!! I have to go easy on the garlic DH isn't that fussed on it.


My hubby is the same so I don't use a whole bunch either.

Ummm, should it be a confession that I have everything under the sun I need and whole lot more in my tack room? I mean I have saddle pads that are still in plastic wrapping, 3 leather western saddles & 1 bareback pad that is more like a treeless English that are just mine (more if we add in hubby's saddles and the pony saddle - no pony), countless bridles, bits, reins, halters, lead ropes, wraps & boots that I never, ever use, harness & buggy (11 horses and not a one trained to drive), blankets, enough grooming supplies that each horse could have their own set and I think you get the idea. I admit that while I gained a lot of this stuff when hubby and I got married, I've added to the supply. Couldn't afford extras when I was supporting 2 horses on my own so went a little crazy there at first.  About the only thing I need to buy these days are meds and fly spray.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I confess their is something satisfying about doing barn chores


----------



## kklenk

I confess I never clean tack. I even got the apple flavored wipes to wipe off bits and I've only used like 3 in the last year. Last week this bit me in the butt, I decided to clean up an albion saddle that's been sitting for years, its all leather and sure enough as I was cleaning it the end , last 2 holes worth of billet strap broke off in my hand. the leather had gotten that dried up. I am going to donate the saddle anyway but still. obviously I've decided I do Not like leather, going to stick with biothane bridles and synthetic saddles.


----------



## SwissMiss

Rainaisabelle said:


> I confess their is something satisfying about doing barn chores


Me too! I like it when the barn is as clean as possible. I take over chores at the barn Sundays, and yesterday I got a message from the BO telling me that her lesson student complimented her on her clean barn :mrgreen:



kklenk said:


> I confess I never clean tack. I even got the apple flavored wipes to wipe off bits and I've only used like 3 in the last year. Last week this bit me in the butt, I decided to clean up an albion saddle that's been sitting for years, its all leather and sure enough as I was cleaning it the end , last 2 holes worth of billet strap broke off in my hand. the leather had gotten that dried up. I am going to donate the saddle anyway but still. obviously I've decided I do Not like leather, going to stick with biothane bridles and synthetic saddles.


Good idea to stick to low maintenance tack! 
Or bring your leather tack to me for cleaning! I have to make sure I don't go overboard with my stuff, lol


----------



## Tazzie

I confess, had a hilarious conversation with my best friend on my drive home yesterday :lol:

She sent me a screenshot of the homemade dunkaroo dip and said she wanted to make it for SAHIBA (our show next weekend). I called her and was like "just as an FYI, that is highly addicting." She cracked up laughing and asked if you actually use the cake mix. I said yup, but I didn't add the extra sprinkles. Don't need to with funfetti mix :lol: I said "but what goes REALLY good with it, are the Scooby Snacks. Cinnamon is the best." She cracked up laughing and was like "You know, other people our age discuss wines and what is paired with them best. But not us. No. We talk about dunkaroo dip and what goes best with it." Yes, this is my life :lol:

For those interested, this is the dip: https://www.pinterest.com/pin/433190057891814354/

For those not understanding the origin of them, these were hugely popular when I was in school :lol: https://i.ytimg.com/vi/U_BZ4gKBIQY/maxresdefault.jpg


----------



## greentree

I confess I do not understand how a 10 lb cat can crowd me in a King size bed!!!! DH is out of town, so it was just me....it's a wonder I didn't wake up on the FLOOR!


----------



## Drifting

I was about to confess I haven't bought anything horse-related in 6 months besides grain, but then I remembered I just got hoof boots last week. I have been helping new-girl shop for her new-horse. So that's fun! I even got her to ride the great beasty twice, thankfully he seems to be a good boy. Now to ride my own.


----------



## Mulefeather

Tazzie said:


> I confess, had a hilarious conversation with my best friend on my drive home yesterday :lol:
> 
> She sent me a screenshot of the homemade dunkaroo dip and said she wanted to make it for SAHIBA (our show next weekend). I called her and was like "just as an FYI, that is highly addicting." She cracked up laughing and asked if you actually use the cake mix. I said yup, but I didn't add the extra sprinkles. Don't need to with funfetti mix :lol: I said "but what goes REALLY good with it, are the Scooby Snacks. Cinnamon is the best." She cracked up laughing and was like "You know, other people our age discuss wines and what is paired with them best. But not us. No. We talk about dunkaroo dip and what goes best with it." Yes, this is my life :lol:
> 
> For those interested, this is the dip: https://www.pinterest.com/pin/433190057891814354/
> 
> For those not understanding the origin of them, these were hugely popular when I was in school :lol: https://i.ytimg.com/vi/U_BZ4gKBIQY/maxresdefault.jpg


OMG!! Someone made this for our department picnic last Friday. I admit I ate...more of it than I probably should have :lol:


Tomorrow is my birthday! I'm spending it at work, then with a plumber to get the water turned on at the new house and de-winterize the place so we can get the inspectors in. And I don't know a dang thing about plumbing


----------



## PoptartShop

@JCnGrace, omg I do the same thing! Go in there with a list...then I end up spending like 50 bucks. LOL.

I confess...I went to sleep at like 9:30 last night, I'm super proud of myself! Finally got a good night of sleep & Netflix didn't suck me in...


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

@Mulefeather Happy Birthday :winetime: :happy-birthday8:
@kklenk I love leather, and quite enjoy cleaning it too  another reason to procrastinate on the house work. Even synthetics can deteriorate.


----------



## Tazzie

Mulefeather said:


> OMG!! Someone made this for our department picnic last Friday. I admit I ate...more of it than I probably should have :lol:
> 
> 
> Tomorrow is my birthday! I'm spending it at work, then with a plumber to get the water turned on at the new house and de-winterize the place so we can get the inspectors in. And I don't know a dang thing about plumbing


It's so good though!! :lol: I just don't look at how many calories it'd be :lol:

Good luck de-winterizing the place! Hopefully you can move in soon!! And happy early birthday!


----------



## PoptartShop

@Mulefeather, I hope you have a good birthday!  Happy early birthday!!!
I ALWAYS pig out at work events...LOL, free food...can't beat it!


----------



## WhimsicalMe

I confess that going to the barn to do barn chores (though I board so I don't have to do any cleaning at all) is just what I needed after my anxiety attack last night. I didn't have enough time to go ride Dude today but I had enough time to grab a pitch fork and talk horses with the barn owner for a bit before I darted home to get ready for clinicals (which I'm still procrastinating doing by writing this haha!)


----------



## JCnGrace

Have a wonderful birthday Mulefeather!


----------



## PoptartShop

Awww I hate anxiety @WhimsicalMe. It's my worst enemy sometimes...I know how you feel.  *hugs* The barn is definitely a place to get away, it helps me with my anxiety as well.


----------



## 6gun Kid

I confess, I don't know what it means to winterize a house, let alone DE-winterize one!


----------



## Trying Again

I confess that it hasn't even been a week yet and I am so tired of being injured. There is no one who can ride Garnet for me and it feels like I am watching all my early mornings go down the drain.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

@6gun Kid I guess de-winterizing is the same as "spring cleaning". Thorough clean up/out of house give it a good airing and identify any problems/damp/damage spots before they cause real problems. Winterizing isn't something you do rather than something you live - shut self/ves into house for winter and heat rooms as required. The rooms that get heated least often are the ones most likely to retain damp.
@Trying Again Use the time to indulge yourself a bit. Sleep ins, bubble baths, manicures, get your hair done, meditate - get up early sometimes and meditate or relax sitting in the garden with a herbal tea or hot chocolate 
:hug:


----------



## WhimsicalMe

I confess I had a mediocre day. It was full of ups and downs. 

I'm excited for tomorrow. Stressing out all night last night and this morning while rushing to get my assignments done on time I managed to make enough free time tomorrow to spend four hours at the barn tomorrow  before tomorrow's shift.


----------



## JCnGrace

I confess I didn't do as bad at the store as I normally do, only spent $115.00 (after using 50 bucks worth of Kroger checks LOL). The best part was I talked hubby into going with me and we ate out at locally owned diner type place and had a delicious supper. Chicken fried tenderloin, mashed potatoes & gravy and fried green tomatoes for $7.99. I couldn't have cooked it for that and I have enough tenderloin left over for another meal or maybe midnight snack if I don't quit thinking about it sitting in the fridge. 

Another confession, since I was in a hurry doing chores I ignored burrs in Cloud's forelock and Flash's tail. SHAME ON ME!


----------



## Rain Shadow

I confess I'm done with this year. 

Grandpa is back int he hospital, 5th time this year. He has a 104 degree temp caused by a UTI. Since he's not responding to broad spectrum antibiotics, they are running a culture which takes 24 hours and he's so out of it from the fever. 

He's had back surgery, a minor heart attack, a slip down the stairs, and this is the second time he's been in with a high fever. 

Jingles needed!


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

I confess some days are harder to stay positive than others :L

Merc that wouldn't start for me a week ago has spent a week at autoelectrician. It is home now a grand later :-(


----------



## JCnGrace

Rain Shadow said:


> I confess I'm done with this year.
> 
> Grandpa is back int he hospital, 5th time this year. He has a 104 degree temp caused by a UTI. Since he's not responding to broad spectrum antibiotics, they are running a culture which takes 24 hours and he's so out of it from the fever.
> 
> He's had back surgery, a minor heart attack, a slip down the stairs, and this is the second time he's been in with a high fever.
> 
> Jingles needed!


Your grandpa has jingles, prayers, thoughts and good wishes coming from me. You too because the way you talk of him it sounds like you're pretty close.


----------



## JCnGrace

ShirtHotTeez said:


> I confess some days are harder to stay positive than others :L
> 
> Merc that wouldn't start for me a week ago has spent a week at autoelectrician. It is home now a grand later :-(


OUCH!:sad:


----------



## Golden Horse

OK, I think we all need to pray, jingle or sacrifice to deity or other idol of choice that we all have better days tomorrow.

My knee is still complaining, I hurt my back splitting firewood this evening, think I'll be breaking out the heavy duty pain pills for the night


----------



## tinyliny

I confess that I am a tiny bit disappointed that my husband, just home from open heart surgery, isn't more needy of and appreciative of my attempts to baby him.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

@tinyliny sorry to hear you went through that. glad everything seems to be ok now. :loveshower:


----------



## TuyaGirl

@Mulefeather Happy Birthday!! Enjoy your day as much as you can 
@Rain Shadow sending jingles, hope all gets better soon, keep us updated 

I confess that today I woke up missing my ex boyfriend (not the stalker one, of course). I guess it all started when listenning a Pearl Jam song we used to listen when we were together (called Porch), the lyrics just brought so many memories, ugh...
'I know that I would not ever touch you, hold you, feel you, ever hold never again'

He has a wife and two kids. Life goes on and I'll go back to being the crazy cat lady in progress (only two cats at the moment)

Darn it


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I confess my eyelid is swollen for some reason..


----------



## Drifting

@Mulefeather HAPPY BIRTHDAY

I confess I am super excited. I got invited to go to a poker-prance for breast cancer early October. It'll be Stryder's first off the farm trail ride but I have full confidence that he will do great.. and I can spray paint pink spots on his butt.


----------



## SwissMiss

:happy-birthday8: @Mulefeather


----------



## HeroAndGunner

I confess my upper back still hurts tremendously from my fall on Saturday (lower back always hurt from a car accident when I was 17)... BUTTTTT I'm trying to get my horse ready for our first LD ride in the spring so back too training today!


----------



## PoptartShop

HAPPPY BIRTHDAYYYY @Mulefeather!:grin::happy-birthday8: Enjoy your day!
@Rainaisabelle, aww really? I hope it subsides. :-(
@Drifting, wow that sounds like so much fun and it's for a good cause. I'm jelly! LOL the pink spots will be so cute!

I confess...I'm super excited to go to the MD Renaissance Festival this weekend. Going with my barn friends! I've always gone to the PA one, so this is my first time going to the MD one. It'll be so fun! So many things to do, shows to see and people dressed up in cool costumes, & there's even a joust. Gah! Can it be Saturday yet?????:eek_color: 
Curious, here it is https://www.rennfest.com/


----------



## Drifting

@PoptartShop I have lived in MD for 5 years and never gone! I need to go one day. Have fun, take some pictures! I'm hitting Camden yards this afternoon!


----------



## WhimsicalMe

Hope everyone is having a great day! I slept in since my dad and step-mom have Mini Me. I'm finishing up some paperwork then going to the barn to play with Dude before my 1-9 pm shift for clinical hours.


----------



## Mulefeather

Thanks for the birthday wishes, everyone! It makes up for the somewhat nasty "presents" I got yesterday  

My realtor calls me yesterday afternoon at work, tells me he has bad news. The way he was talking, it sounded like the house burned down, or something HORRIBLE had happened. 

Someone broke into the basement at the house I'm buying and stole ALL the copper piping from the basement. So, today's service call has now turned into an estimate/police report. 

Oh, and a skunk sprayed my car last night. 

At least I got cupcakes from a coworker this morning!!


----------



## Drifting

@Mulefeather we need to update the forum with sad faces and angry faces instead of a like button! Angry/Sad face!


----------



## PoptartShop

@HeroAndGunner awww I hope you feel better! @Drifting oh I'll take a ton of pictures don't you worry! 
@TuyaGirl, I've been there before...but then you realize, screw them! 
@WhimsicalMe, ah nice you got to sleep in! Hopefully a better day today. 

My day is going OK. Definitely needed some coffee (decaf...I can't drink regular, I'll get so wired LOL) because I stayed up watching a movie. Super tired!


----------



## Tazzie

@Mulefeather, happy birthday!! Hopefully today is better for you! That sucks about all the copper piping though :sad: people suck!
@Drifting, that'll be fun!!

To everyone needing jingles/prayers/good wishes, you've got them! Hopefully everything works out 

I confess, I'm sore. Rode again last night, and man we worked! It was GOOD work though! After we were done, my daughter decided she wanted to lead Izzie around :lol: she led her all the way back to the barn for me. I took this screenshot off the video I took too, and I adore it


----------



## Golden Horse

@Tazzie melting over those pics, how sweet.

@*Mulefeather
*









And YUK on the theft, but on the upside new plumbing is a bonus!

@PoptartShop glad Dad is going to be OK.

I'm running/walking/hobbling on T3's today, I hurt......better ease off during the day. Could be worse I was listening to the local news while making supper last night, heard the weather girl talking about snow, and I was










But then I realised that she was talking about the mountains west of Calgary


----------



## JCnGrace

tinyliny said:


> I confess that I am a tiny bit disappointed that my husband, just home from open heart surgery, isn't more needy of and appreciative of my attempts to baby him.


When hubby was scheduled to have his several years ago I was so dreading it because he is a baby about most aches, pains and illnesses. He was horrible in the hospital and the ONE night I tried to come home to get some sleep I got called back because he thought a nurse was trying to kill him. Well, he came home and was fine. I was shocked but so proud of him. I had been warned that heart surgery patients could go through a spell of acting very childish, he didn't. Took his walks every day, minded what he was supposed to do and when he went back to see the surgeon he was doing so well he didn't even have to go to rehab. 

The one thing it did change him was his taste in food. Since that surgery about the only thing he really likes to eat is sandwiches. Any kind of sandwich. I get so sick of sandwiches I could puke.  When I get to that point and make a good meal he'll barely eat a bite and a half hour or so later he's in the kitchen making himself a SANDWICH! :shrug:

Hope your hubby heals as quickly but doesn't end up with a taste for sandwiches. LOL


----------



## JCnGrace

Tazzie said:


> @*Mulefeather* , happy birthday!! Hopefully today is better for you! That sucks about all the copper piping though :sad: people suck!
> 
> @*Drifting* , that'll be fun!!
> 
> To everyone needing jingles/prayers/good wishes, you've got them! Hopefully everything works out
> 
> I confess, I'm sore. Rode again last night, and man we worked! It was GOOD work though! After we were done, my daughter decided she wanted to lead Izzie around :lol: she led her all the way back to the barn for me. I took this screenshot off the video I took too, and I adore it


Soooo cute! I think I wouldn't mind you sending me the pair of them.


----------



## PoptartShop

@Golden Horse, I think you meant day* LOL I was like wait, my Dad is fine hahaha. Dangit autocorrect!
@Tazzie GAHHH those pictures are just too cute! I can't even deal!


----------



## greentree

I confess, after yesterday, I made up a new signature slogan! Tell me how you like it.
@Mulefeather , that is HORRIBLE! This happened since the inspection???
Hello, Prudential???!!

Hope everybody feels better!


----------



## Tazzie

Thank you guys  Nick says she's absolutely my mini me :lol: I foresee her following in my footsteps as a rider. Izzie is so forgiving and patient with Syd, and very careful where she walks when around her. Syd walks straight up to Izzie with her helmet on and says "my turn!" :lol:


----------



## PoptartShop

@greentree, I like it!!!!!! 

I confess...I ate way too many of my coworker's choc. chip cookies she brought in today...lol


----------



## Golden Horse

PoptartShop said:


> @*Golden Horse* , I think you meant day* LOL I was like wait, my Dad is fine hahaha. Dangit autocorrect!


Wait! what! Dang I don't know, I'm blaming the pain pills, I was kind of fuzzy this morning....:-?


----------



## PoptartShop

@*Golden Horse* it's okay!  I hope you feel better like asap, it's no fun being in pain!

I confess...I have 30mins left of work, yet I feel like every customer just wants to call in at the end of the day. Like...can you guys wait until the morning? LOL, my brain is fried! 
I'm having the worst cramps ever, yes my monthly came...aaaaand I JUST WANT TO BE AT THE BARN ALREADYYYYYY! I wonder if riding helps with cramps!


----------



## TuyaGirl

@greentree I really like it 
@Mulefeather that sucks, stay positive

Went to the barn for a quick visit today, my schedule usually only allows me to go there during the weekends, but I managed to finish work earlier today. I did nothing special, but just to smell the horses, enjoy the silence and give Tuya a scratch (that she did not appreciate that much as always, lol) made it worthy


----------



## greentree

I confess I did not get to ride today as I planned...but, I got the stalls cleaned, and had to untangle blankety blank blank hay strings out of the manure spreader TWICE, then go in and rag on my insurance agent (lol), and get chicken feed, then ran out of day, after I spent 35 minutes on the phone with idiots. 

Since the barn is clean, though, I will ride her first thing in the morning, then Mary ride her Friday, then show her on Saturday!!

GH, hope you feel better!


----------



## SwissMiss

I confess, my horse is a saint (sometimes :wink. We are battling some thrush, so the routine is pick, thoroughly wash/scrub, clean out crevices, dry and medicate... And for good measure I make sure all 4 feet are taken care of. 
I also just started rasping her feet and am still extremely slow and awkward. So the whole thing takes _forever_ :icon_rolleyes: And she just stands there, patiently until I am done


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I confess ignoring my parents did not work and WW3 is ensuing


----------



## greentree

@SwissMiss, my farrier in Texas made me a stand! It's real intention was for clipping feet, back when I was showing, but I use it for hooves now, too. It is three horseshoes welded for the base, then square stock with some borium on top, and a rasp tube on the side. Maybe your farrier will make you one! I remember him not letting me pay him for it.....

GH, I am going out to the tack guy tomorrow, i will let you know what he says!


----------



## Golden Horse

@SwissMiss that is a good pony right there.

@Rainaisabelle so sorry, some parents suck, but most of us try not to suck too bad.

This is a funny for you:

My trainer posted the list of shows that she plans to attend next year, there are 8 dressage shows listed, so far they have from 9 down to 1 person wanting to attend.

She also posted a list of Hunter Jumper Shows, 11 shows listed, 1 person has listed for 5 shows..

The funny, well it's a Hunter Jumper barn, that is what their main focus always was, now us old people are taking over and we like to keep one foot on the ground at all times! I wish I wasn't the only Western Dressage rider though :sad:
@greentree I'm excited to hear what he says


----------



## Rain Shadow

Well today is still sucky. 

Grandpa is thankfully doing better. They have him on IV antibiotics since his UTI turned into a blood infection. So he'll be home in a few days. So that's awesome news. 

But I went by the animal shelter to drop of some old toys and I've gotten pretty attached to a female hound mix that's been there for a few month. I almost fostered her but I picked Thea who was being euthed the next day, figuring Nel had a better chance. 

Well I found out that they euthed her for aggression, something that's total BS. The shelter is under new management and 64 dogs and cats have been euthed for aggression in 2 weeks. This is for a small town animal shelter that only houses 200 animals. 

Chocolate, Keno, and Lily three other dogs I was attached to were euthed. Hate the shelter so much.


----------



## JCnGrace

Rain Shadow said:


> Well today is still sucky.
> 
> Grandpa is thankfully doing better. They have him on IV antibiotics since his UTI turned into a blood infection. So he'll be home in a few days. So that's awesome news.
> 
> But I went by the animal shelter to drop of some old toys and I've gotten pretty attached to a female hound mix that's been there for a few month. I almost fostered her but I picked Thea who was being euthed the next day, figuring Nel had a better chance.
> 
> Well I found out that they euthed her for aggression, something that's total BS. The shelter is under new management and 64 dogs and cats have been euthed for aggression in 2 weeks. This is for a small town animal shelter that only houses 200 animals.
> 
> Chocolate, Keno, and Lily three other dogs I was attached to were euthed. Hate the shelter so much.


Good news about grandpa!

Rain, as much as we all wish otherwise, there is only so much a shelter can do and they can't afford to keep them forever. I think ours only keeps them for 5 days unless they really think they'll have a chance at being adopted. I'm sorry that some of the ones you cared about got euthed.


----------



## SwissMiss

@greentree, I am considering getting a stand. But for the moment I am simply working on doing it with good form. If I keep it up, I can quit doing squats for exercise, lol
And having someone close by doing custom leather work??? My tack collection would explode!
@Golden Horse, too funny about the shows!
@Rain Shadow, good news about grandpa!


----------



## TuyaGirl

@SwissMiss I've started to rasp Tuya's hooves some months ago, so I'm right there with you 
Basically I started doing the mustang roll, as my farrier always ends up doing a pasture trimm. No barefoot professionels in here :-(
She is shod in the fronts at the moment because of all the gravel on the trails, but after I pull off the shoes I plan on rasping her hooves frequently, been reading a lot about it and this forum's hoof section has been quite helpful as well 

@Rain Shadow I'm glad to hear that your grandpa is better. About the shelter, I hate it too. We have two different ones in here, one puts them to sleep after a few days if they're not adopted, and the other one just if the animals are sick. It is a matter of luck if they end up in one or another :-(

I want to go go back to bed so much...


----------



## PoptartShop

I confess...I love pumpkin spice creamer in my decaf coffee. LOL.


----------



## natisha

6gun Kid said:


> I confess, I don't know what it means to winterize a house, let alone DE-winterize one!


It's a cold weather thing. If you have a house, hunting cabin or anything with plumbing that will not be kept heated the pipes have to be drained &/or have antifreeze put in so the pipes don't freeze & crack.
In the spring it is reversed.


----------



## natisha

TuyaGirl said:


> @Mulefeather Happy Birthday!! Enjoy your day as much as you can
> @Rain Shadow sending jingles, hope all gets better soon, keep us updated
> 
> I confess that today I woke up missing my ex boyfriend (not the stalker one, of course). I guess it all started when listenning a Pearl Jam song we used to listen when we were together (called Porch), the lyrics just brought so many memories, ugh...
> 'I know that I would not ever touch you, hold you, feel you, ever hold never again'
> 
> He has a wife and two kids. Life goes on and I'll go back to being the crazy cat lady in progress (only two cats at the moment)
> 
> Darn it


The best way to get over an old love is to get a new one.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I confess I have an exam on Monday that I am in no way shape of form ready for


----------



## greentree

Here is the bridle...


----------



## PoptartShop

Rainaisabelle said:


> I confess I have an exam on Monday that I am in no way shape of form ready for


Oh my, for what class?!


----------



## Mulefeather

Thanks for the birthday wishes, everyone! Yesterday I took a half day from work, and my parents came up to help with the estimate and look at some other things in the house. The thieves took copper piping, as well as pretty much anything else metal that could sell for scrap. The soon-to-be previous owners had left some belongings behind such as a grill and some DVDs/CDs in the basement, a washer, and a lawn mower, and those were all gone too. They also took an old freezer from the basement that I was dreading having to remove because it was full of old, rotting food. I can only pray that it broke open and spilled some nice, foul grossness all over them. They also broke some lovely light fixtures, which is a shame. Thankfully the rest of the house was not touched. 

Suffice to say, I will be investing in a security system as well as new locks/deadbolts as soon as I can- I also think that I will be installing a deadbolt on the door leading to the basement from the kitchen. If someone breaks in again, they can stay in the basement, or fall down the stairs trying to kick the door in  

I was unhappy to see that they’d put all sorts of signs in the windows about it being a vacant property, so they might as well have hung a big red bulls-eye on the place with “FREE STUFF, COME AND TAKE IT” on it. I took all the signs down, closed the drapes that are still there, and left a light on so it looked like the space was occupied. I may also go in and put a small lamp in on a timer so there are lights going on and off at different times through the day. 

Anyway, I was quoted $1500 to fix the plumbing – my realtor is now pushing aggressively for a $3k credit to the purchase price on the house.


----------



## JCnGrace

Rainaisabelle said:


> I confess I have an exam on Monday that I am in no way shape of form ready for


Get to studying, missy!



greentree said:


> Here is the bridle...


Nice headstall.



Mulefeather said:


> Thanks for the birthday wishes, everyone! Yesterday I took a half day from work, and my parents came up to help with the estimate and look at some other things in the house. The thieves took copper piping, as well as pretty much anything else metal that could sell for scrap. The soon-to-be previous owners had left some belongings behind such as a grill and some DVDs/CDs in the basement, a washer, and a lawn mower, and those were all gone too. They also took an old freezer from the basement that I was dreading having to remove because it was full of old, rotting food. I can only pray that it broke open and spilled some nice, foul grossness all over them. They also broke some lovely light fixtures, which is a shame. Thankfully the rest of the house was not touched.
> 
> Suffice to say, I will be investing in a security system as well as new locks/deadbolts as soon as I can- I also think that I will be installing a deadbolt on the door leading to the basement from the kitchen. If someone breaks in again, they can stay in the basement, or fall down the stairs trying to kick the door in
> 
> I was unhappy to see that they’d put all sorts of signs in the windows about it being a vacant property, so they might as well have hung a big red bulls-eye on the place with “FREE STUFF, COME AND TAKE IT” on it. I took all the signs down, closed the drapes that are still there, and left a light on so it looked like the space was occupied. I may also go in and put a small lamp in on a timer so there are lights going on and off at different times through the day.
> 
> Anyway, I was quoted $1500 to fix the plumbing – my realtor is now pushing aggressively for a $3k credit to the purchase price on the house.


If you have not had the closing or taken possession of the house yet, they should turn it over to their homeowners ins. to get the stuff fixed.


----------



## natisha

Rainaisabelle said:


> I confess I have an exam on Monday that I am in no way shape of form ready for


You still have 3 days to cram. 
The only thing worse than flunking a test is having to repeat a whole class because of a flunked test.


----------



## PoptartShop

So sorry about the house @Mulefeather.  I hope you still had a good birthday regardless. Ugh. People suck. 

I confess...work has been pretty good today, I have zero complaints...except my cramps are kicking my butt. LOL


----------



## Mulefeather

JCnGrace said:


> If you have not had the closing or taken possession of the house yet, they should turn it over to their homeowners ins. to get the stuff fixed.


Unfortunately this is a vacant property on a short sale, so it's not a regular purchase. The home owners moved out about 2 years ago, it's been sitting ever since and they're not maintaining homeowner's insurance on it. So basically, it comes out of my pocket to fix it. 

It still works in my favor because it is a very nice house that I'm buying for a lot less than I normally would. My realtor is gunning for a credit to the purchase price now.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

natisha said:


> Rainaisabelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I confess I have an exam on Monday that I am in no way shape of form ready for
> 
> 
> 
> You still have 3 days to cram.
> The only thing worse than flunking a test is having to repeat a whole class because of a flunked test.
Click to expand...

Amen, luckily I've gotten really good marks on the online quizzes we have had to do so I don't need a lot to pass the subject




PoptartShop said:


> Rainaisabelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I confess I have an exam on Monday that I am in no way shape of form ready for
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my, for what class?!
Click to expand...

Pathophysiology and pharmacology 


I honestly just feel very burnt out from uni at the moment.. I don't want to be there and I don't want to be doing it. With working and studying it sometimes feels very hard to want to do it


----------



## greentree

I confess that I have to go "dress modestly" to go out to the Mennonites. My breeches are not modest ......lol!

I rode Gavotte for only 45 minutes today!!!! Yay!!! No long lining! She gave me a mare glare...you know... Oh, carp, the woman who MAKES me do it right....she was really good. I put my little nubby spurs on, and worked her on spirals, and when I actually touched her with the crop, she lept to it. Mary carries a crop, but never uses it!


----------



## TuyaGirl

natisha said:


> The best way to get over an old love is to get a new one.


This guy I was talking about has been so far the one I loved most, anyway that akward missing him moment was gone by the end of the day, thankfully. About finding another love, let me tell you that after this guy I commited the biggest mistake of my life for 11 years by dating someone who just did not deserve one single minute of my time. I'm not ready for another relationship, and although sometimes I could use a hug or some company, I would not trade it for doing whatever I want whenever I want. No justifying. Hope it does not sound too cold...


----------



## Mulefeather

TuyaGirl said:


> This guy I was talking about has been so far the one I loved most, anyway that akward missing him moment was gone by the end of the day, thankfully. About finding another love, let me tell you that after this guy I commited the biggest mistake of my life for 11 years by dating someone who just did not deserve one single minute of my time. I'm not ready for another relationship, and although sometimes I could use a hug or some company, I would not trade it for doing whatever I want whenever I want. No justifying. Hope it does not sound too cold...


I can totally understand this, and it doesn't sound cold at all. 

I have the odd moment of missing living with someone, or the feeling of being married and having that other person to always depend on. Boyfriend is wonderful, but living 3 hours from each other (and due to his business and my career, that being unlikely to change anytime soon), we've had to adapt. I admit that I think about getting remarried, and I'm just not ready to give up the freedom I have right now - financially, schedule-wise, even as simple as the animals I have and how I choose to spend my free time. It's nice not having to answer to anyone. It's scary when there's an issue, but it's also taught me not to panic. 

Treasure the freedom you have, because there are so many people who are completely uncomfortable with their own company. I'm an introvert, so I guess it helps that I need plenty of alone time to recharge my batteries, and most of the time I am completely OK with it being just me and the critters.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@Mulefeather I totally understand!! You've put it into words so much better than me. Where's the 'love' button? 
I confess once I told my ex (the last one, aka the stalker) to not even think about telling me to choose between him and my animals / the barn, because he knew what the answer would be. Our relationship was already a wreck by then, but he never touched that subject again. I now wish he had, means I would have been enjoying freedom earlier  
I am almost compulsive about my routines, it is quite stressfull for me when I have to change them somehow, so yeah, it's working pretty well for me to be single


----------



## TuyaGirl

Double post...


----------



## greentree

I confess I found the endurance bridle that I was looking for a couple of weeks ago...
It was at the Mennonites!!! I had taken it for him to copy....OOPS!


----------



## Rain Shadow

So we needed hay and with Grandpa still in the hospital I had to go get it. Which means driving the truck. The standard truck. I haven't driven it in over a year so I'm rusty

I get it backed up okay, start going forward and it stalls. I'd get about 15 feet and it would stall again. I'm freaking out having zero clue what I;m doing wrong. I'm not that bad at driving a stick!

I called Grandpa and he's all "Oh didn't I tell you the emergency brake is frozen?"

Called dad and he managed to get it free and it stopped stalling! I could get hay. And I didn't die! Though Noah, my dog was my co-pilot didn't seem to sure. He was still moping about the bumpy stalling.


----------



## WhimsicalMe

I confess I booked a photoshoot for my family of three and Dude at the barn for October 7th. I'm stoked!


----------



## JCnGrace

Rain Shadow said:


> So we needed hay and with Grandpa still in the hospital I had to go get it. Which means driving the truck. The standard truck. I haven't driven it in over a year so I'm rusty
> 
> I get it backed up okay, start going forward and it stalls. I'd get about 15 feet and it would stall again. I'm freaking out having zero clue what I;m doing wrong. I'm not that bad at driving a stick!
> 
> I called Grandpa and he's all "Oh didn't I tell you the emergency brake is frozen?"
> 
> Called dad and he managed to get it free and it stopped stalling! I could get hay. And I didn't die! Though Noah, my dog was my co-pilot didn't seem to sure. He was still moping about the bumpy stalling.


This made me chuckle because the last time I rode in a vehicle with a standard shift was with my great niece. She only had a permit and had just gotten the car for Christmas and she didn't have a clue how to work the clutch. At least there was a reason behind your stalling.

Last time we were shopping for a vehicle hubby brings home a standard transmission Toyota Tundra. What the heck was he THINKING?:-? We both have bad knees so I made him take it back (it was just a test drive). That thing was geared so close you constantly had to shift and we live on extremely hilly and winding roads so that made it even worse. I think we had more fights on that last truck buying adventure than we'd had in 20 years together. He kept bringing home junk that I wanted no part of (can you say an ugly orange Jeep) and we fussed and carried on and then he was going to make me get a certain truck whether I wanted it or not. NOT! I ended up with the one I wanted. Every once in a while he starts making noises about trading it in. I have to give him the mare glare.:shock: (We need a mare glare smiley!)


----------



## greentree

I confess I wish I was riding in the show tomorrow!! But only if it were dressage.....this mare is just working so nicely. I had hoped to have her sister Adagio ready for a walk trot pas de deux at the October show, but every time I would try to work them together, I wound up trying to fix Gavotte, and gave up on Adagio. Frustration just tires me out, lol!! 
Plus, Adagio is the WIDEST animal I ever tried to sit upon. I maen, we could have a picnic on this mare's back. She is only 14 hh, but she must weigh 1100 lbs.


----------



## PoptartShop

@WhimsicalMe, omg that'll be SO cute!!!!!!  How exciting!!!
@greentree, maybe a dressage show will come up soon! 

I confess...I am excited to get to the barn tonight (as always) because we are going to have a little BBQ tonight!!!!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I confess that I am tired of being tired. I'd love to be able to go to bed, sleep six or seven hours, and get up ready to start the day. But instead, I stay up way too late to hang out with my husband because we never see each other, then I have to be up way too early because he drops me off at work and he starts an hour before I do. Even my quality of sleep is seriously lacking because of the crappy bed we have (our 400lbs landlord's old bed...worse decision we ever made was getting rid of our old, comfortable California king, even if it wasn't a pillowtop or anything fancy). I'm also tired of hurting. I can barely get to sleep at night because my shoulder and back hurt so bad. I'm tired of having to take aspirin or Tylenol or Aleve just to be able to fall asleep. And I'm tired of not having the energy to do anything but go to work and go home. I would love to spend every day at the barn like I used to when I first got Aires. It was relaxing and fun and rewarding. I lost so much weight and had a blast. Now, I can't even muster up the energy to go pay my board and instead pay it through QuickPay on the Chase mobile app.


----------



## Change

I confess I haven't been on here in a week because of work and horses and I really missed all of you! For those who need hugs or jingles, you have them!

As for the being single thing.... I got divorced in 1996. I had a long distance relationship for 7 years - he was in FL and I was in KS - and have been relationship free for the past 10. After 20 years of doing as I please, when I please, and not having to give up my time for someone else unless I choose to, I'm not sure I even want to consider another relationship! Sure, I miss having someone to lean on or turn to when things are hard, but you know what? I can handle them! I do miss the 2nd income, though. Imagine how much more horse stuff I could have!

I will admit, though, if some rich guy with 1000 acres of land finds me interesting, well.....


----------



## TuyaGirl

@PoptartShop sounds fun, enjoy the night 

@DraftyAiresMum so sorry to hear that, you must look after yourself, such unwillingness is not a good sign. Try with all your heart to take a little time to do the things that bring a smile to your face, or make you forget about the less positive things in your life. Please. 

Can't wait to see how's my mare under saddle tomorrow...


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I confess I frustrate the heck out of myself sometimes


----------



## TuyaGirl

@Change high five!! 

Reminds me of a quote I saw the other day:
I don't need a knight in shining armor. I'll ride into the sunset on my own darn horse, thank you very much :-D


----------



## Change

TuyaGirl said:


> @Change high five!!
> 
> Reminds me of a quote I saw the other day:
> I don't need a knight in shining armor. I'll ride into the sunset on my own darn horse, thank you very much :-D


and LIKE, LIKE, LIKE! 

But I still stand by being available for that rich guy with lots of land for me and the horses! LOL!


----------



## JCnGrace

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I confess that I am tired of being tired. I'd love to be able to go to bed, sleep six or seven hours, and get up ready to start the day. But instead, I stay up way too late to hang out with my husband because we never see each other, then I have to be up way too early because he drops me off at work and he starts an hour before I do. Even my quality of sleep is seriously lacking because of the crappy bed we have (our 400lbs landlord's old bed...worse decision we ever made was getting rid of our old, comfortable California king, even if it wasn't a pillowtop or anything fancy). I'm also tired of hurting. I can barely get to sleep at night because my shoulder and back hurt so bad. I'm tired of having to take aspirin or Tylenol or Aleve just to be able to fall asleep. And I'm tired of not having the energy to do anything but go to work and go home. I would love to spend every day at the barn like I used to when I first got Aires. It was relaxing and fun and rewarding. I lost so much weight and had a blast. Now, I can't even muster up the energy to go pay my board and instead pay it through QuickPay on the Chase mobile app.


While spending time with hubby is important, so are you! Maybe try to find a compromise by splitting the week between date nights and sleep nights. Switch your choice of pain relief to the pm version on your sleep nights and get some good sleep. Nothing wrong with having to take an NSAID before bed, I know more people who do than don't.


----------



## PoptartShop

Change said:


> I confess I haven't been on here in a week because of work and horses and I really missed all of you! For those who need hugs or jingles, you have them!
> 
> As for the being single thing.... I got divorced in 1996. I had a long distance relationship for 7 years - he was in FL and I was in KS - and have been relationship free for the past 10. After 20 years of doing as I please, when I please, and not having to give up my time for someone else unless I choose to, I'm not sure I even want to consider another relationship! Sure, I miss having someone to lean on or turn to when things are hard, but you know what? I can handle them! I do miss the 2nd income, though. Imagine how much more horse stuff I could have!
> 
> I will admit, though, if some rich guy with 1000 acres of land finds me interesting, well.....


 @TuyaGirl & @Change, I'm with you on that! I've been single for like 6+ years, I've dated but guys can be such jerks so I'm just like...whatever happens happens, for now I have my horse LOL! He's gotta be out there somewhere! Welcome back Change, missed you too!
@DraftyAiresMum, I really hope you get some good sleep soon and some pain relief.:sad: You definitely need to take care of yourself. Maybe every other night choose sleep over him? LOL
@Skyseternalangel, I know the feeling!

HAPPY FRIDAY EVERYONE...hope we all have really good days & no mishaps! :wink:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

JCnGrace said:


> While spending time with hubby is important, so are you! Maybe try to find a compromise by splitting the week between date nights and sleep nights. Switch your choice of pain relief to the pm version on your sleep nights and get some good sleep. Nothing wrong with having to take an NSAID before bed, I know more people who do than don't.


The problem with the PM versions is that no matter how much I sleep, I wake up extremely groggy and feeling like I have a hangover. I'd almost rather go without sleep than feel like that. 

I shouldn't say that I stay up to hang out with him (although sometimes I do). It's more that I go to bed at a reasonable hour (9:30 last night), but I end up tossing and turning and can't sleep until he comes to bed, which is usually around 11:30 or midnight most nights (he doesn't need a lot of sleep). Then we're up at 4:30am to be ready to leave for work by 5:45am because he has to be at work at 6:30am and we live half an hour from the job site and he has to drop me off (my work is about 10-15 minutes from home).


----------



## Mulefeather

@DraftyAiresMum , have you looked into putting something under the mattress to support it? I've done some reading about using some flat pillows or even a piece of foam board between the mattress and box spring.


I'm almost to the halfway mark on my "new horse" savings goal! Let's hope I don't have to turn it into the "new plumbing" fund


----------



## Tazzie

greentree said:


> I confess I wish I was riding in the show tomorrow!! But only if it were dressage.....this mare is just working so nicely. I had hoped to have her sister Adagio ready for a walk trot pas de deux at the October show, but every time I would try to work them together, I wound up trying to fix Gavotte, and gave up on Adagio. Frustration just tires me out, lol!!
> Plus, Adagio is the WIDEST animal I ever tried to sit upon. I maen, we could have a picnic on this mare's back. She is only 14 hh, but she must weigh 1100 lbs.


If you're looking for dressage....

Snowbird Winter Dressage Series - Heronwood Farm, LLC

And if that link doesn't work, go to Heronwood Farm, LLC - Heronwood Farm, Ky. and click on Snowbird Dressage. I've heard REALLY good things about this series, and we'll be doing as many as we can to get more show miles at First Level. It's supposed to be a pretty laid back show environment :wink:

I confess, I'm exhausted. I didn't sleep at all last night. Between my nose being all stuffed up and my mother in law accusing me of stuff I did NOT do, I'm not a happy camper.


----------



## Golden Horse

I confess my DIL knows me only too well, even has the expression right









Then you get today when I am 3 coffees in and still not motivated to do much in the way of 'stuff'


----------



## Change

I confess it's too hot outside! I just now came in after bathing Tango, cleaning the water tub, and shoveling manure - and discovering my riding tractor battery is dead... again. According to my phone, it's 91 out there! Whew! I'm sort of glad I can't find the long extension cord so I can't charge the battery! ;-)


----------



## Golden Horse

@Change you could send some of that this way, it's 48* out there and pouring with rain....YUK


----------



## PoptartShop

Golden Horse said:


> I confess my DIL knows me only too well, even has the expression right
> 
> View attachment 832122
> 
> 
> Then you get today when I am 3 coffees in and still not motivated to do much in the way of 'stuff'


LOL I love that! So funny!!!
@Change, it's hot here too today. Like 85F! It looks like today's gonna be the last REALLY HOT day thank goodness...starting tomorrow it'll be in the 70's...MY FAVORITE!


----------



## greentree

Tazzie said:


> If you're looking for dressage....
> 
> Snowbird Winter Dressage Series - Heronwood Farm, LLC
> 
> And if that link doesn't work, go to Heronwood Farm, LLC - Heronwood Farm, Ky. and click on Snowbird Dressage. I've heard REALLY good things about this series, and we'll be doing as many as we can to get more show miles at First Level. It's supposed to be a pretty laid back show environment :wink:
> 
> I confess, I'm exhausted. I didn't sleep at all last night. Between my nose being all stuffed up and my mother in law accusing me of stuff I did NOT do, I'm not a happy camper.[/QUOTE
> 
> Thanks, Tazzie! kHP is a little rich for my blood right now....but I DO have to get qualified for thePony Finals next year!!! Guess I better buy a lottery ricket!
> 
> I have tell y'all, my ENTIRE family was in that horrible snoring/apnea/no sleep cycle....until we gave up grain and started taking probiotics....
> I was having difficulty getting up the energy to feed the horses, much LESS ride or drive. Now, you know what I do....
> 
> Hope you all feel better soon!


----------



## Tazzie

greentree said:


> Thanks, Tazzie! kHP is a little rich for my blood right now....but I DO have to get qualified for thePony Finals next year!!! Guess I better buy a lottery ricket!
> 
> I have tell y'all, my ENTIRE family was in that horrible snoring/apnea/no sleep cycle....until we gave up grain and started taking probiotics....
> I was having difficulty getting up the energy to feed the horses, much LESS ride or drive. Now, you know what I do....
> 
> Hope you all feel better soon!


Yeah, I'm not super excited it's at the khp, but we want to keep her tuned up all winter long. I do see quite a few others throughout the year I can post for ya  we did Horse Aid at Masterson last month and that was pretty nice. Not terribly expensive, and didn't have to pay just to haul your horse there.

But seriously. I have a lot of people that tag me in shows that are fun schooling shows since they know I'll show rated and schooling  I also know of two rail class series going on this winter. San N Tone you know about, and then Oldham County Saddle Club hosts theirs at Lakeside (wear a dust mask if you show there....)

Sorry, rambling lol been stuck in the car now for 7 hours with kids that are DONE being in here!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I confess, I may have spent some money this week on getting Roy a new set (saddle pad/bonnet/wraps) and got myself new jodhpurs and brown chaps to go with my brown boots


----------



## Golden Horse

greentree said:


> I have tell y'all, my ENTIRE family was in that horrible snoring/apnea/no sleep cycle....until we gave up grain and started taking probiotics....
> I was having difficulty getting up the energy to feed the horses, much LESS ride or drive. Now, you know what I do....


Interesting, I have been a week wheat free, not totally grain free, feel better and certainly have been sleeping a lot better, only just realised that point.

Save​


----------



## Captain Evil

I feel like a backslider; I haven't been to confessional in a long time. I've been reading, just not writing. And I have so much to confess!

Today was such a good day! Diving husband and I had the big boat hauled out of the ocean for the winter, and we didn't destroy anything during the haulout. The boat weighs, maybe, thirty tons, so it is a big deal, and it all went slick as snot. So, YEA! 

Then DH made lasagna and ice cream and we ate it in bed watching a movie, so, YEA again.

AND I think my Haflinger finally has a name. I've come up with a gazillion names, but all my husband calls him is, "Flabio" because he is so beautiful and because he tosses his golden mane and because is flabby. 

"Think about it," he says. "It's the perfect name! It's Fabio and Flabby put together! And he likes it!" Then my husband 'proves' that he likes it by holding out a peppermint candy while calling, "Flabio, come here, boy!" 

So, some of the names which did not stick: Snort, Krill, Elver, Angel, Julius, Wolff, Pout, Sebastian, Nautilus, Pagu, Poseidon, Triton, Fathom, Briny Deep, Hobgoblin, Cappuccino, Caro, Ciao, Kirby, Galeazzi, Squalus, Lophius, Salt, Ffrondz, Gill, Hansel, Hanzi and Boojum.

So it's gonna be "Nemo". Kind of goes with "Ahab", my last horse, and it sounds a tiny bit like his old name, "Nike". I'm having it engraved on a halter, so it has to stick! I know lots of horses and dogs are named "Nemo," but this guy is named after Captain Nemo of the Nautilus, not the little fish...


----------



## JCnGrace

DraftyAiresMum said:


> The problem with the PM versions is that no matter how much I sleep, I wake up extremely groggy and feeling like I have a hangover. I'd almost rather go without sleep than feel like that.
> 
> I shouldn't say that I stay up to hang out with him (although sometimes I do). It's more that I go to bed at a reasonable hour (9:30 last night), but I end up tossing and turning and can't sleep until he comes to bed, which is usually around 11:30 or midnight most nights (he doesn't need a lot of sleep). Then we're up at 4:30am to be ready to leave for work by 5:45am because he has to be at work at 6:30am and we live half an hour from the job site and he has to drop me off (my work is about 10-15 minutes from home).


Try melatonin then, you can find it in the supplement aisle. I'm sure you can tell I'm not the best sleeper either. LOL 

Speaking of supplements @greentree I finally got some Magnesium and have only had 1 cramp since I started it. Kinda nice to be able to stretch again without it causing a muscle to cramp up.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I confess we are fostering a kitten he's adorable


----------



## Golden Horse

Rainaisabelle said:


> I confess we are fostering a kitten he's adorable


Pictures or he doesn't exist


----------



## JCnGrace

Aaaaw, kittens are so much fun.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

JCnGrace said:


> Aaaaw, kittens are so much fun.





Golden Horse said:


> Rainaisabelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I confess we are fostering a kitten he's adorable
> 
> 
> 
> Pictures or he doesn't exist
Click to expand...

I'll try and get some when he sits still


----------



## greentree

@JCnGrace glad it helped! It helps sleep, too because it is the mineral that relaxes everything!!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Kitten!


----------



## JCnGrace

greentree said:


> @*JCnGrace* glad it helped! It helps sleep, too because it is the mineral that relaxes everything!!


That will be added benefit then. Thanks for suggesting it (which I aimed to add the first time but spaced it)!



Rainaisabelle said:


> Kitten!


Hmmm...I'm thinking we should start taking bets on whether or not fostering will turn into permanent adoption. I mean how could resist that face?


----------



## Rainaisabelle

JCnGrace said:


> greentree said:
> 
> 
> 
> @*JCnGrace* glad it helped! It helps sleep, too because it is the mineral that relaxes everything!!
> 
> 
> 
> That will be added benefit then. Thanks for suggesting it (which I aimed to add the first time but spaced it)!
> 
> 
> 
> Rainaisabelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kitten!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmm...I'm thinking we should start taking bets on whether or not fostering will turn into permanent adoption. I mean how could resist that face?
Click to expand...

I really love him! But I don't think our dog is suited to kittens and as much as I love the kitten I love my dog more! I don't mind fostering though and helping them to there furever home


----------



## GMA100

Rainaisabelle said:


> Kitten!


I confess those eyes are just............Sure is a cute one, what's it's name?


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Checkers


----------



## greentree

I confess that I am SO proud of my girls!!! Gavotte. Got a lot of compliments at the show. She really has a cute little jump....snaps those knees up, stretches her neck out...prefers to canter rather than trot! She does not care for fake flowrrs, however...she really takes after her "mother"!!!!that Checkers is darling! Too bad it is too far to ship Checkers here.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I confess today I actually liked working again, and had a "good" day in terms of my emotional/mental health. So that was great!


----------



## JCnGrace

I confess that I might have cried a little when Dr. Pol had to put his own Great Dane down tonight (the tv show The Incredible Dr. Pol).


----------



## Golden Horse

JCnGrace said:


> I confess that I might have cried a little when Dr. Pol had to put his own Great Dane down tonight (the tv show The Incredible Dr. Pol).



Awww, that's sad.

I confess I wasn't happy to have to do this today









Cold wet and miserable! It's meant to get better this week, so hopefully it can come off again


----------



## JCnGrace

I came in wet and miserable but it was from sweat caused by warm temps not rain. LOL It's still in the 70's at almost midnight here.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

I confess I think the saying that "we are never given more to deal with than we can handle" is like a challenge for people to be given as much s**t as one can handle till they break. Well, I survived the last time even though I was broken, so bring it on. I will get through all this!

Sat I babysat my eldest sons 2 - boy 3yr baby 5mth. Stayed overnight at their house because they were off fishing at 4.45am, so up at 4.30 and the kids woke then too!! My daughter brought her two next morning, the youngest 3yr; and if you know the Dr Seuss book "the cat in the hat" you will know what I mean when I tell you that Caleb and Dalton played the parts perfectly!!! They were so funny and I adore them (all my grandies). Then I spent the night at the hospital, with my mum!! Chest infection complication of COPD and heart rate of up to 158, some numbness in left hand and tightness down left side of body. Got to bed at 5am. Mum is much better this arvo but will be in hosp for a few days. whew! Im exhausted. Like I don't see enough of the hospital :L


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I confess I bought My new matchy matchy set and chaps today !


----------



## greentree

Raina, that is beautiful!!

I confess that I absolutely, positively DESPISE Facebook. I am not even ON it, but I cannot stand it.


----------



## Change

I confess nothing makes me want to go riding more than having one gimpy horse and one not-yet-broke horse! AARGH! Frustration!! :-(

I also confess that it is still too hot to effectively put any training time on Tango. I really want to saddle him up and ground drive him, but between the heat and the humidity, I just can't handle it! It's supposed to cool down during the week, but will be back into the mid-80s by next weekend. I may have to take Thurs/Fri off to make use of the cooler weather!


----------



## JCnGrace

ShirtHotTeez said:


> I confess I think the saying that "we are never given more to deal with than we can handle" is like a challenge for people to be given as much s**t as one can handle till they break. Well, I survived the last time even though I was broken, so bring it on. I will get through all this!
> 
> Sat I babysat my eldest sons 2 - boy 3yr baby 5mth. Stayed overnight at their house because they were off fishing at 4.45am, so up at 4.30 and the kids woke then too!! My daughter brought her two next morning, the youngest 3yr; and if you know the Dr Seuss book "the cat in the hat" you will know what I mean when I tell you that Caleb and Dalton played the parts perfectly!!! They were so funny and I adore them (all my grandies). Then I spent the night at the hospital, with my mum!! Chest infection complication of COPD and heart rate of up to 158, some numbness in left hand and tightness down left side of body. Got to bed at 5am. Mum is much better this arvo but will be in hosp for a few days. whew! Im exhausted. Like I don't see enough of the hospital :L


The nice thing about grandkids is you get to send them back after you spoil them. LOL



Rainaisabelle said:


> I confess I bought My new matchy matchy set and chaps today !


Gorgeous!



greentree said:


> Raina, that is beautiful!!
> 
> I confess that I absolutely, positively DESPISE Facebook. I am not even ON it, but I cannot stand it.


Can't say I despise it because I have never been on it. Heard way too many horror stories to even want to. Besides, I spend enough time on the computer without adding something else to the mix.



Change said:


> *I confess nothing makes me want to go riding more than having one gimpy horse and one not-yet-broke horse! AARGH! Frustration!! :-(*
> 
> I also confess that it is still too hot to effectively put any training time on Tango. I really want to saddle him up and ground drive him, but between the heat and the humidity, I just can't handle it! It's supposed to cool down during the week, but will be back into the mid-80s by next weekend. I may have to take Thurs/Fri off to make use of the cooler weather!


Why is that? Days I can't ride I want to, days I can ride I don't. Is it human nature or that sister thing?


----------



## 6gun Kid

I confess I finally finished @boots cinch and it fought me every step of the way! But I beat that sucker








Proudly displayed by my ham of a kid, if someone is taking a picture she _has to be in it!_


----------



## greentree

That is beautiful, but where is the other piece???? That is not going to cover MUCH! She seems more modest than that, but,hey, I could be wrong!!!


----------



## Farmgirl16

gingerscout said:


> I'm getting sick and tired of being alone with my horse all the time, I can't find people to ride with, and feel like I am going to get no where I want to be always by myself with no one to help if needed. So much so that as much as I love having him, and spending time with him, and owning a horse, I nearly threw in the towel. There is only so many failures one person can take, can't get into lessons atm as the only ones I found won't start till April at the earliest. No groups Ive found in the area, none on FB, none on CL.. zilch


I felt that way for a long time too before I went on my horsey Hiatus. It's nice to ride alone but it's also a lot of fun and good learning experience riding with others. When I can eventually buy a new horse, I want to trailer him out for trail competitions at the place I am currently taking lessons at! But now here's my confession... I don't know how to handle the trailer behind the truck  My dad has always hauled for me, so now I want to learn to do it myself!


----------



## Golden Horse

Rainaisabelle said:


> I confess I bought My new matchy matchy set and chaps today !












GORGEOUS, love it, next pictures of it on..


----------



## sarahfromsc

6gun Kid said:


> I confess I finally finished @boots cinch and it fought me every step of the way! But I beat that sucker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proudly displayed by my ham of a kid, if someone is taking a picture she _has to be in it!_


_

I want one badly!_


----------



## boots

6gun Kid said:


> I confess I finally finished @boots cinch and it fought me every step of the way! But I beat that sucker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proudly displayed by my ham of a kid, if someone is taking a picture she _has to be in it!_


_

Oh boy! Would you look at that! YIPEE!!!

Now I'll confess: I am one smart woman for getting *6gun* to make that cinch! _


----------



## JCnGrace

Boots you came across as a smart woman even before 6gun made you that pretty cinch so you need to say "an even smarter woman". LOL


----------



## TuyaGirl

I confess I don't buy my mare any tack / equipment since last year. My income just does not allow it atm... :-(
One more reason why I'm sick and tired of this crappy job.

My weekend trail rides were ok, except for an unexpected spook at a rock that made my mare spin and try to run away. Oh, those creepy eating horse beings... 
Anyway she is back to herself, wich made me quite happy.


----------



## TuyaGirl

Double post....


----------



## 6gun Kid

sarahfromsc said:


> I want one badly!


 when you are ready pm, we will work something out.


----------



## PoptartShop

I confess...I had a BLAST at the MD Ren Faire!  
Took some pictures, of the joust especially...my favorite part. Super fun day!:smile:

Probably can't read it, but a paper was posted about the elephant...they spoil her. <3 Such a sweet story, really makes me happy considering a lot of elephants aren't as fortunate.:frown_color:

Happy Monday!


----------



## JCnGrace

Did you ride the elephant?


----------



## PoptartShop

@JCnGrace, I wanted to but the line was wwwwwwwwwway too long.


----------



## WhimsicalMe

I confess I haven't been on much I've been sick. 

Anyone have any input on English bits? I really don't want to make a new thread but the Snaffle D ring I'm riding Dude in just isn't cutting it. He has a great woah if I sit in the english saddle and put my feet forward but if I ask for a slow down with reins (and no sitting back in the saddle) he ignores it completely. When I was riding him while he was still in training they had him in a full cheek snaffle. I didn't see the actual bit part (I was too in lurve with my new pony to pay attention, shame on me!) 

Is it worth forking out money for a full cheek or should I try a new bit all together? I miss having my mom so close to just try on bits of all types. My barn all ride in more advance bits as they are a jumping barn or their tack isn't on display for me to snoop through so I can't see what they use for bits.









Here is what he had when I was trying him out prior to buying him.


----------



## Golden Horse

@WhimsicalMe the shape of the cheekpiece really does make a lot of difference, the big thing with a full cheek snaffle is that it doesn't pull through the mouth, so makes turning easier in some cases, will do nothing to alter your stopping power.

You do have a whoa, he isn't understanding your pull on the rein cue, and that should not be the cue to stop anyway. Keep your legs on him softly, then sit down in your saddle, stay centred but stop 'following' his movement. AT the same time hold him with your hands, not a pull, but not giving either, just make a barrier, use your voice as well, if he knows whoa, then say it.


----------



## WhimsicalMe

@Golden Horse Thanks for the input! He really is sensitive to pressure (sitting in the saddle) and leg cues. One of the main reasons I was really driven to go English with him (neither of us have done it) is his sensitivity to pressure so I really didn't want to 'upgrade' for lack of better word, to a more harsh bit. He listens well to all other cues and directions so perhaps I'll look into a full cheek regular snaffle.


----------



## Golden Horse

It really doesn't sound like a 'bit up' situation, more of a getting to know you and sort out the communication, sort of situation.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

JCnGrace said:


> Try melatonin then, you can find it in the supplement aisle. I'm sure you can tell I'm not the best sleeper either. LOL


Melatonin actually wakes me up. I took some my best friend gave me once. I was at her house and was exhausted, so she gave me some before I left, then told me that by the time I got home (about ten minutes), I'd be just about ready to hit the hay and sleep all night. That was at 9pm. I was wide awake until 4:30am that night. I seriously almost started crying because I was so physically tired, but I _could not_ fall asleep. It almost felt like my eyes refused to close.

I confess that I had a rough start to my day. I've been getting complaints about my full-time audit girl being on her laptop watching movies during breakfast and letting stuff run out. So, I told her this morning that I needed her to put her laptop away once breakfast started and concentrate on keeping breakfast stocked. She went off on me. Basically called me a liar, said the complaints had to be about everyone else not her because she does her job, argued with me, accused me of picking on her. I held my ground, though. So then I went out to stick a letter in the outgoing mail and my 7-3 person was sitting on the patio smoking before her shift, so I went to say hi. As we walked into the breakfast area, I instinctively looked to make sure everything was full and saw that the eggs, sausage, wheat bread, and fruit were out. So, I told the audit girl that the eggs and sausage were out and asked if she could please fill them (since the 7-3 girl was going to clock in). She got all huffy and started putting the eggs in to warm up. Next thing I know, she's in my office, telling me again that I'm picking on her and that no one is complaining about her and that she gets complaints about me all the time (guests apparently telling her that I'm a *****...ummm...what?), but she doesn't say anything. I asked her why she couldn't just say "Okay, I'll work on it" and leave it at that, even if she didn't feel like she was doing anything wrong. I asked her why she had to argue with me every time I brought something to her attention. She just said "Whatever. I'm done" and left. As soon as she left, the 7-3 girl and I had to refill the eggs, sausage, oatmeal (was completely out), fruit, yogurt, wheat bread, and utensils. All of that is supposed to be full before the audit person leaves in the morning. Then, after she left, she continued to text me and still basically call me a liar and say that I was picking on her. I told her that this was the second time I'd had to say something to her about her laptop during breakfast, so if it happens again, she was getting written up (the first time she was hiding in the supply closet behind the front desk, watching a movie, when I came in at 6am, so I told her to move it out to the table so she could at least see the desk). I also told her that I'd watched the cameras from 5am (when breakfast is supposed to start) until 6:30am (when I got to work) and she only went into the breakfast area twice: once after about half a dozen people had gone through and then once when a guest came up and told her that the coffee was out. Other than ten minutes when she answered the phone and answered a guest's question, she sat and watched a movie on her laptop the entire time. She tried to hedge and say that no one came down for breakfast until 6am, but I counted at least ten people between 5:15am and 5:45am who came down for breakfast.

Aside from all that, why does she feel it's necessary to argue with me and call me a liar? I'm the manager. If I say there's a problem, it's not just me picking on someone. It's because it's a legitimate problem. I just don't get this attitude of thinking it's okay to argue with the manager. I have NEVER argued with a manager, even ones I didn't like. I just can't wrap my head around it.

And then, she told the new girl that she (the new girl) is my new pet and made a big deal out of it. Yeah, you know, if me being cool with her because she DOES HER JOB and is willing to go above and beyond makes her my "pet," then so be it.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I confess I am becoming a little more unteachable towards some people... because their suggestions or opinions seem to constantly be wrong for Sky and/or I...


----------



## JCnGrace

WhimsicalMe said:


> I confess I haven't been on much I've been sick.
> 
> Anyone have any input on English bits? I really don't want to make a new thread but the Snaffle D ring I'm riding Dude in just isn't cutting it. He has a great woah if I sit in the english saddle and put my feet forward but if I ask for a slow down with reins (and no sitting back in the saddle) he ignores it completely. When I was riding him while he was still in training they had him in a full cheek snaffle. I didn't see the actual bit part (I was too in lurve with my new pony to pay attention, shame on me!)
> 
> Is it worth forking out money for a full cheek or should I try a new bit all together? I miss having my mom so close to just try on bits of all types. My barn all ride in more advance bits as they are a jumping barn or their tack isn't on display for me to snoop through so I can't see what they use for bits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is what he had when I was trying him out prior to buying him.


When I want one of mine to go slower I use the command "eeeeasy" said in a low voice, drawn out and slow. At first I use it with a slight bump to the reins and I'm talking a twitch of my pinky fingers. They pick that command up pretty quick.


----------



## JCnGrace

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Melatonin actually wakes me up. I took some my best friend gave me once. I was at her house and was exhausted, so she gave me some before I left, then told me that by the time I got home (about ten minutes), I'd be just about ready to hit the hay and sleep all night. That was at 9pm. I was wide awake until 4:30am that night. I seriously almost started crying because I was so physically tired, but I _could not_ fall asleep. It almost felt like my eyes refused to close.
> 
> I confess that I had a rough start to my day. I've been getting complaints about my full-time audit girl being on her laptop watching movies during breakfast and letting stuff run out. So, I told her this morning that I needed her to put her laptop away once breakfast started and concentrate on keeping breakfast stocked. She went off on me. Basically called me a liar, said the complaints had to be about everyone else not her because she does her job, argued with me, accused me of picking on her. I held my ground, though. So then I went out to stick a letter in the outgoing mail and my 7-3 person was sitting on the patio smoking before her shift, so I went to say hi. As we walked into the breakfast area, I instinctively looked to make sure everything was full and saw that the eggs, sausage, wheat bread, and fruit were out. So, I told the audit girl that the eggs and sausage were out and asked if she could please fill them (since the 7-3 girl was going to clock in). She got all huffy and started putting the eggs in to warm up. Next thing I know, she's in my office, telling me again that I'm picking on her and that no one is complaining about her and that she gets complaints about me all the time (guests apparently telling her that I'm a *****...ummm...what?), but she doesn't say anything. I asked her why she couldn't just say "Okay, I'll work on it" and leave it at that, even if she didn't feel like she was doing anything wrong. I asked her why she had to argue with me every time I brought something to her attention. She just said "Whatever. I'm done" and left. As soon as she left, the 7-3 girl and I had to refill the eggs, sausage, oatmeal (was completely out), fruit, yogurt, wheat bread, and utensils. All of that is supposed to be full before the audit person leaves in the morning. Then, after she left, she continued to text me and still basically call me a liar and say that I was picking on her. I told her that this was the second time I'd had to say something to her about her laptop during breakfast, so if it happens again, she was getting written up (the first time she was hiding in the supply closet behind the front desk, watching a movie, when I came in at 6am, so I told her to move it out to the table so she could at least see the desk). I also told her that I'd watched the cameras from 5am (when breakfast is supposed to start) until 6:30am (when I got to work) and she only went into the breakfast area twice: once after about half a dozen people had gone through and then once when a guest came up and told her that the coffee was out. Other than ten minutes when she answered the phone and answered a guest's question, she sat and watched a movie on her laptop the entire time. She tried to hedge and say that no one came down for breakfast until 6am, but I counted at least ten people between 5:15am and 5:45am who came down for breakfast.
> 
> Aside from all that, why does she feel it's necessary to argue with me and call me a liar? I'm the manager. If I say there's a problem, it's not just me picking on someone. It's because it's a legitimate problem. I just don't get this attitude of thinking it's okay to argue with the manager. I have NEVER argued with a manager, even ones I didn't like. I just can't wrap my head around it.
> 
> And then, she told the new girl that she (the new girl) is my new pet and made a big deal out of it. Yeah, you know, if me being cool with her because she DOES HER JOB and is willing to go above and beyond makes her my "pet," then so be it.


I'm out of suggestions about sleeping then Drafty. Melatonin works for me but it's very short acting and I have to take it right before I climb in bed. If I'm not ready to close my eyes the minute it makes me sleepy then it wears off like I didn't take a thing. Decongestants do to me what melatonin does to you. My doctor wanted me to try an allergy med with the decongestant built in and I think I went 3 days with absolutely no sleep before I tossed them in the trash. 

About the arguing, I think not engaging the arguer is about the best way to shut them down. State your case, when the arguing starts you butt in and tell that person they have 2 choices: 1) do your job the way I (you) want it done or 2) continue with what you're doing and get written up and eventually fired. If the mouth starts in again you walk away.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

There absolutely is a huge difference in how they "ride" depending on the bit they are in. Even if Sky's woah is amazing with voice (it is not lately, but it was) if he has a bit he doesn't like in his mouth he will be less focused on the cue and more focused on the bit. So finding the bit that works for your horse is important.

That said, pulling or sitting back (I take that as leaning) is not the way to stop a horse.... instead try sitting down and creating an ab barrier which stops your hips from swinging and 'sets' your arms to your sides to prevent them from being stolen/snatched. Sit, affix arms, then voice cue. Eventually just sitting your butt DOWN and engaging your abs to stop the swing will be the cue and their reaction will be faster. And of course, they would also respond to voice.

But it takes time and good timing, and a bit the horse is happy with... though it can be done in just reins and a halter as well because the primary cue comes from the seat.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

@DraftyAiresMum stress is keeping you awake. long hours high stress with not enough time to wind down then early start the cycle starts again. who ever said you would be better stocking shelves in a supermarket was right, the job finishes once you walk out the door and fixed hours you know where you stand, time for your horse and hubby. You don't need potions, you need to ditch the source of your stress. if you had a mental breakdown, you get thanks from no one.


----------



## PoptartShop

I hope you feel better soon @WhimsicalMe! 

I confess...I hate when people are 'fake' nice. It drives me insane.


----------



## WhimsicalMe

Thanks for all the suggestions guys about my whoah/bit issues. I ordered a full cheek french link so that I have both bridles setup to try out both. My mom is willing to ship me a couple bits should I want to try some of the western bits I'm more familiar with but hopefully we can try out the D ring snaffle and the full cheek french link and see what works best and then go from there with polishing some other cues. 

I confess I took today off from clinicals. I've been so sick it's against hospital policy for me to go in. I can only miss two days so I'm hesitant about taking tomorrow off as well but I have a feeling they are going to send me home anyways. I honestly don't even feel safe to drive right now. I took my daughter to school this morning (only a five minute drive across town) and on the way back I felt light headed and barely able to focus on my surroundings. Better safe than sorry cause it's a 30 minute drive to clinicals should I go tomorrow. This just means that the next three weeks I can't get sick (and my daughter can't get sick!) or miss any days for whatever reason.

On a positive note my Classic Equine Legacy boots arrived. I'm so excited to try them out if only the rain would stop and I stop feeling like death so I could have a day of sunshine to ride.









Here's a pic of our last ride after I spent half an hour taking burs out of his mane and forelock.


----------



## PoptartShop

His mane is looking good, @WhimsicalMe!  Awww! Burs are such a pain. Ugh.
Wonder how many Redz will have in his mane tonight LOL.

I would see how you are feeling tomorrow, then decide if you should go or not. Especially if you are feeling woozy/lightheaded. 
@DraftyAiresMum, that's horrible you haven't been sleeping well. I really hope you do get sleep, but as @ShirtHotTeez said, it's most likely the stress. As for the employee arguing with you, I would ignore her so you don't give her the satisfaction she wants. Don't respond to her text messages either, she shouldn't be texting you like that. If she continues, just write her up and go from there.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

ShirtHotTeez said:


> @DraftyAiresMum stress is keeping you awake. long hours high stress with not enough time to wind down then early start the cycle starts again. who ever said you would be better stocking shelves in a supermarket was right, the job finishes once you walk out the door and fixed hours you know where you stand, time for your horse and hubby. You don't need potions, you need to ditch the source of your stress. if you had a mental breakdown, you get thanks from no one.


I'm working on the new job. I've got that application in with the town and I check the job sites every day. 

Last night, my audit person (the one who was arguing with me) called out. I text the assistant manager to let her know and got no response. So, I ended up splitting the shift with my 3-11 guy and worked 3am to 7am. I've had about two hours sleep in the last 36. I'm going to bed.

I also confess that I am annoyed with the weather. My day off, DH is home with a mild concussion so I have the truck, I am motivated to go to the barn....and it's bloody raining!


----------



## PoptartShop

It's raining here too, it looks like it's about to stop soon though. 
Rainy days always make my mood crappy too. Sunshine makes me super happy.


----------



## Tazzie

I confess, my mare is a brat :lol: the joys of a mare. Hoping tonight will be a better ride than last night!

I also confess... got pictures of the kids from our photo shoot. Can't share all of them since I don't have the CD yet, but this one I've been DYING to share. It's my ultimate favorite. Spur of the moment since Nick's truck was still parked in the yard. LOVE how it turned out!!

And one of the brat herself :lol:


----------



## greentree

Awww, it looks like it should say "the end" in script across it, at the end(duh) of a movie!!

Go to canvas people.com and get it printed on canvas!


----------



## Tazzie

It's absolutely going on canvas when I get the full resolution picture! I'm so glad we thought to snag a couple of them in there since that one is hands down my favorite of the bunch!


----------



## WhimsicalMe

@Tazzie love the pics!

I've been teeter tottering on the edge of getting well or staying the same. I just want to get better already!


----------



## greentree

Do you take echinacea? It always works for me, even if it is psychosomatic!! Well is well!!


----------



## 6gun Kid

sarahfromsc said:


> I want one badly!


 A cinch or the kid? Depending on the day I might pay you to take the kid!














****DISCLAIMER*** *nobody is selling kids here


----------



## WhimsicalMe

@greentree I have tea with echinacea but I've never taken straight up, what form do you take? I'll take anything to get better at this point! Also my Ricola throat lozenges have echinacea too.


----------



## greentree

@WhimsicalMe , I take capsules. As SOON as I start to feel "that feeling" behind my eyes, or a scratchy throat, or several people are sick at dance, then I start taking 4 capsules every time I think about it. Knock on wood, I have not actually succombed to a cold in about 4 years.


----------



## WhimsicalMe

@greentree can you recommend a brand? I know not all companies make the products equal. I'm all about natural remedies but this is one I haven't tried.


----------



## Golden Horse

LOL, last time I took echinacea I overreacted to it, came out in huge great welts all over my body, it was horrible, they figured it made my immune system over reactive!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I confess I almost vomited due to anxiety over a test. Then I almost peed myself when I saw I had almost no time left for the last two questions.

Ughhhhhhhhhhhhhh now I need a nap.


----------



## WhimsicalMe

@Golden Horse that's scary! I vomited for a week before I realized it was a multi-vitamin causing it. Apparently too much iron for me is a no go yet I'm anemic. Talk about a pregnancy scare, I'm on birth control and I was still convinced it was pregnancy till a friend said 'didn't it start around the same time you started taking your multivitamin?!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I confess that I am obsessed with my new shoes. Found a pair of Asics GT-2000s at Goodwill for $10. They're normally $120 shoes and these have hardly been worn. They are sooooooooooo ridiculously comfortable, I don't want to take them off!


----------



## WhimsicalMe

@Skyseternalangel I've definitely been in that similar situation, I feel your pain. Hang in there!
@DraftyAiresMum I need a pair and bargain like that!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

My normal work shoes are a pair of on Clarks that I got at Goodwill for $4 (retail for $100). They were like brand new when I got them, but that was 2.5 years ago. The first thing I usually do when I get home is take off my shoes, even before the bra comes off. With these Asics, I word them for an ten-hour shift yesterday, then again for the four-hour shift this morning, and the only reason I took them off earlier was so I could lay down and take a nap (and that was only a couple of hours ago that I laid down, so I word them for another nine hours after I got home for no other reason than they are ridiculously comfortable). I'd honestly pay the full $120 for another pair if I had the chance.


----------



## Golden Horse

You can't beat that Drafty, cheap and comfortable, LOVE it.

I confess I need your help, can you pop over here http://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/hellhats-anyone-725153/#post9429122 and tell me which band you like best...


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Have my opinion, GH. :thumbsup:

Added bonus is that the Asics are cute. Black and silver with turquoise and purple. I wore them with grey leggings/skinnies and a purple long-sleeve tshirt today. Added my crazy Volcom hoodie (black and white geometric print with teal, purple, pink, and orange mixed in) and it was super cute skater-ish.


----------



## WhimsicalMe

Oh man I confess I bought $200 worth of clothes while 'deciding' on what would look best while standing next to Dude and couldn't decide so I bought them all to wear at the barn and take sample pics with ha. My logic sometimes... I really don't buy myself new clothes often enough. I haven't bought new clothes in over a year.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

WhimsicalMe said:


> Oh man I confess I bought $200 worth of clothes while 'deciding' on what would look best while standing next to Dude and couldn't decide so I bought them all to wear at the barn and take sample pics with ha. My logic sometimes... I really don't buy myself new clothes often enough. I haven't bought new clothes in over a year.


My partner and I buy new clothes at tax time every year as we don't buy much during the year unless we absolutely need it.

I confess I have 2 more exams and 4 weeks of placement and my second year of Uni is complete !


----------



## WhimsicalMe

@Rainaisabelle nice! I have two semesters left of college till I'm done. So tons more exams, so 24 more school weeks left till I'm done. Oh god that seems like forever. Then I still have placement after those 24 hours and clinicals the entire 24 school weeks.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Oh Lordy,
I confess... My new chaps don't fit me ... So I went to our horse shop and none of the chaps there fit ! **** my huge calves wtf


----------



## Golden Horse

Rainaisabelle said:


> Oh Lordy,
> I confess... My new chaps don't fit me ... So I went to our horse shop and none of the chaps there fit ! **** my huge calves wtf


You need to reverse that thinking, so many boots and chaps are made for skinny legs, so it's not that you have HUGE calves, it's that manufacturers don't seem to realise that horse women have muscular calves.


----------



## JCnGrace

I confess I'm beat and did nothing but sit around a hospital all day. Good news is hubby's cyst was nothing but a fatty tumor and the only reason it was hurting him was because of it's size.

More good news is I've finally talked hubby into new living room furniture. Bad news is I can't find anything I like that also goes with the carpet & walls. 17 1/2 years ago when we put this house in I chose the colors gray & hunter green. At that time gray was not a popular color in furnishings so we did the carpet in a medium gray, walls a very light gray, and then the furniture had the green in it as well as a lot of the art hanging on the walls. Well now you can find gray furniture everywhere but not a speck of hunter green unless you go with leather but hubby won't consider leather on his recliner. And if the chairs are solid color I'd like some kind of print on the sofa. We're not adverse to special ordering and I've gone through book after book of swatches with NOTHING catching my eye. I don't care if hunter green isn't in style I like the colors I have and want to stick with them and no I don't get tired of it looking the same. While I could change the floor and walls... well, hubby and I are at a stalemate on that and both of us refuses to budge. We continue to live with carpet that is almost 18 years old and if I die first hubby can have new carpet and if he dies first I can put in my hardwood floors. LOL 

I have never known a man except him who has his own ideas about how a house should be decorated and the biggest problem with that is he has awful taste (you should see the color of blue that he wants to switch the furniture to:icon_rolleyes: , like a slap you in the face kinda blue) and, given his hoarding tendencies, he wants too much furniture crammed in for the space and just about every square inch of the walls covered in pictures. I mean this man still had brown & orange long shag carpet and orange countertops in the 90's and he liked those colors (remember me telling you guys about the orange jeep he tried to get me to buy):icon_rolleyes::icon_rolleyes:.


----------



## WhimsicalMe

@Rainaisabelle and @Golden Horse I consider my legs very average though I'd deny it if you asked me outside of this forum, lol! I have a hard time fitting boots and chaps as well. I know my legs are in amazing shape even my family compliment my 'rump' and legs on how fit they are. I will be the first to admit it's all bareback riding and no exercising. Manufacturers especially those geared to the equine crowd (such as riding boots and chaps) should know our average isn't going to be similar to society 'average' and I use those terms very loosely.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I am a bit disappointed considering my UK chaps that are mediums fit they're a bit tight but I get them on no problems I just don't want to wear them because they're my competition chaps and I want them to stay nice


----------



## tinyliny

@JCMGrace: does he like Avocado colored appliances, too?


----------



## tinyliny

I confess that after being the worlds nicest wife and care giver to my husband for the last few weeks, while he was going through open heart surgery and recovery, I am back to being so ****ed off at his selfish side that I'm giving him the silent treatment. for today.


----------



## WhimsicalMe

I asked in a dead but recently revised thread opinions on winter boots/half chaps.

http://www.horseforum.com/english-riding/wear-not-wear-chaps-147460/page5/

What do you think?


----------



## JCnGrace

tinyliny said:


> @*JCM* Grace: does he like Avocado colored appliances, too?


Nope, only white. Stainless is out. He even argues about what kind of washer & dryer I want and he doesn't do the friggin laundry!


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

tinyliny said:


> I confess that after being the worlds nicest wife and care giver to my husband for the last few weeks, while he was going through open heart surgery and recovery, I am back to being so ****ed off at his selfish side that I'm giving him the silent treatment. for today.


I can relate to that :-(


----------



## JCnGrace

tinyliny said:


> I confess that after being the worlds nicest wife and care giver to my husband for the last few weeks, while he was going through open heart surgery and recovery, I am back to being so ****ed off at his selfish side that I'm giving him the silent treatment. for today.


You're like me, I just don't speak to him and that drives him battier than if I yelled.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

FWIW, if you see posts from me that don't quite make sense, it's most likely because my phone sucks and hates me and it auto-corrected me and I didn't catch it. It also could be partly because I have had five and a half hours of sleep in the past 42 hours and not much of it has been consecutive. That's right, folks. Guess who is YET AGAIN covering shifts because people are calling out? This girl. And guess whose assistant manager STILL isn't answering her phone, even on my days off? Yep. This girl. I am so ridiculously ****ed off right now. I emailed the owner and told him that the audit girl called in sick, the assistant manager isn't answering her phone, my part-timer can't work tonight, and my 3-11 guy couldn't split the shift with me, which means I'm working the full audit shift, so I'm taking Thursday off. His response? "That is fine." No "What do you mean J isn't answering her phone?" or "Why isn't J answering her phone?" Yet she gets a freaking $1.50/hr RAISE and "wants more responsibility"...but she can't answer her freaking phone on my days off, when I make sure to not bother anyone on their days off unless I absolutely have to! I actually broke down into tears of frustration and hurt earlier...and I am NOT usually a cryer. Even when DH and I argue, I'm not one to revert to tears. 


**Disclaimer- It was ridiculously difficult to type "freaking" and not the curse word I wanted to type. I literally had to rewrite this post three times because I kept typing the F word.


----------



## Tazzie

WhimsicalMe said:


> @Tazzie love the pics!
> 
> I've been teeter tottering on the edge of getting well or staying the same. I just want to get better already!


Thank you! It made me happy to see that one 

I hope you get better soon!! Being sick is NO fun!

Raina, could you order another pair of the chaps you got for competition? What brand were you trying? I have Dublins, and they are decent. Fit a wide variety of people I think.

Drafty, I hope you get a call back for another job.... this is getting ridiculous :/

I'm so utterly exhausted. Rode the princess last night. She only had one bratty moment, so I counted it as a win. I think our issues are me (I figured they were), so now to fix myself (not over prepare). Then came home and did a HIIT workout. EXHAUSTED. My DH decided we need to start working out more, which I agreed we did. It was amusing to work out with him though. Some things that came so easy for me, he really struggled with. Thank you riding for making squats not suck :lol: my upper back is the sorest, which is a good thing :lol: means I don't excessively ride off of my hands, and therefore those muscles aren't used as much.


----------



## PoptartShop

I confess...I just got to work an hour ago & I've been sneezing nonstop. I barely sneeze if I'm not here LOL


----------



## WhimsicalMe

I confess the mail lady just knocked. I made my beau run and answer it cause I don't have pants on... cause you know... I'm home sick. I got super excited. Turns out it's not my Parelli box that I ordered back on the 12th but instead my bit I ordered YESTERDAY from Greenhawk. Man they ship fast! I can't complain but I definitely wish it was my Parelli. My new Bridle I ordered weeks ago (prior to Parelli) is still in Washington and hasn't gone through customs yet last time I checked. Gosh darn international ordered take forever!


----------



## Mulefeather

Re: The huge calves, y'all could have my problem...my calves are almost 24 inches around at their widest point. NO boots besides the "super plus wide calf" type fit me (for the low, low price of $300!). I inherited that trait from my father, since I'm built very much like him. Between height, weight, and general build, I am a draft horse girl in a world made for Arabians


----------



## SwissMiss

WhimsicalMe said:


> I confess the mail lady just knocked. I made my beau run and answer it cause I don't have pants on... cause you know... I'm home sick. I got super excited. Turns out it's not my Parelli box that I ordered back on the 12th but instead my bit I ordered YESTERDAY from Greenhawk. Man they ship fast! I can't complain but I definitely wish it was my Parelli. My new Bridle I ordered weeks ago (prior to Parelli) is still in Washington and hasn't gone through customs yet last time I checked. Gosh darn international ordered take forever!


Ha, I am still waiting for my brushes from Germany! But according to the tracking number provided, they cleared customs in NY - not much longer, I hope!


----------



## greentree

Re:those "wide calves"..... You all need to check your iodine levels! I have cried ALL of my LIFE over boots not fitting. 56 years in I find out about iodine, and NOW my custom boots are TOO BIG in the calf!!!!

If you do not have Hashimoto's or some other thyroid disease, then get an $8 bottle of iodine drops. Now, I take Terry Naturals Tri-Iodine.

Iodine deficiency is also indicated in breast diseases....


----------



## 6gun Kid

DraftyAiresMum said:


> FWIW, if you see posts from me that don't quite make sense, it's most likely because my phone sucks and hates me and it auto-corrected me and I didn't catch it. It also could be partly because I have had five and a half hours of sleep in the past 42 hours and not much of it has been consecutive. That's right, folks. Guess who is YET AGAIN covering shifts because people are calling out? This girl. And guess whose assistant manager STILL isn't answering her phone, even on my days off? Yep. This girl. I am so ridiculously ****ed off right now. I emailed the owner and told him that the audit girl called in sick, the assistant manager isn't answering her phone, my part-timer can't work tonight, and my 3-11 guy couldn't split the shift with me, which means I'm working the full audit shift, so I'm taking Thursday off. His response? "That is fine." No "What do you mean J isn't answering her phone?" or "Why isn't J answering her phone?" Yet she gets a freaking $1.50/hr RAISE and "wants more responsibility"...but she can't answer her freaking phone on my days off, when I make sure to not bother anyone on their days off unless I absolutely have to! I actually broke down into tears of frustration and hurt earlier...and I am NOT usually a cryer. Even when DH and I argue, I'm not one to revert to tears.
> 
> 
> **Disclaimer- It was ridiculously difficult to type "freaking" and not the curse word I wanted to type. I literally had to rewrite this post three times because I kept typing the F word.


Type it! the form corrects it anyway, See ****!


----------



## PoptartShop

Having wide calves sucks when it comes to boots LOL or half-chaps...but these suede half-chaps with velcro I have, I've had for years and they FIT!!! LOL. Can't use the zipper ones. I forgot what brand as the tag came off but they are awesome!


----------



## Tazzie

Can it be Friday yet?? Or Saturday?? One of our last horse shows of the year is this weekend at our favorite fairgrounds. I've preentered and booked our stalls. Izzie is working well, long as I don't over prepare her. My best friend is coming down to watch us show since he hasn't gotten to see us show costume. I'm just READY. Cleaning up my tack tonight. Thanks to the rain riding is out of the question. And Nick is working late tomorrow night. Has to sit and make sure the Bengal's stadium doesn't lose power. So Friday will be when I get to ride next. I confess, I hate skipping so much riding!! :lol:

Anyway, bring on Saturday! If we can keep working how we have been, I'm hoping we'll place well  she's come an awfully long way recently!


----------



## SwissMiss

Look what just arrived! 
Working from home today was a wise decision, as I had to sign for the package :grin:

Now my poor pony has to suffer through more grooming, lol


----------



## JCnGrace

PoptartShop said:


> I confess...I just got to work an hour ago & I've been sneezing nonstop. I barely sneeze if I'm not here LOL


Sounds like you're allergic to work. LOL



Mulefeather said:


> Re: The huge calves, y'all could have my problem...my calves are almost 24 inches around at their widest point. NO boots besides the "super plus wide calf" type fit me (for the low, low price of $300!). I inherited that trait from my father, since I'm built very much like him. Between height, weight, and general build, I am a draft horse girl in a world made for Arabians


I would be the hafflinger of the draft horse world since I'm only 5'2". :grin: Someone can accidently run into me and they're the ones that bounce off while it doesn't budge me an inch no matter how much bigger they are.



SwissMiss said:


> Look what just arrived!
> Working from home today was a wise decision, as I had to sign for the package :grin:
> 
> Now my poor pony has to suffer through more grooming, lol
> View attachment 833625


What is the center of that brush made out of? I've never seen anything like it.


----------



## SwissMiss

It's sheepskin and the other one has a leather back.

Always wanted them but never splurged 

If they last as long as the other I have of that brand (I got it used 30 years ago and it is still awesome, just the bristles are a bit too hard) then I am good until I die, lol. Maybe I have to put them in my will...


----------



## anndankev

I confess ... I now want a sheepskin brush. 

The softest, densest one I have is made in England and is goat hair. I cherish it.

On the subject of chaps. I have a pair of black fringed full chaps I got at a tack sale on the side of a 4-H horse show. They were formerly owned by a rather heavy set teenager, and had been altered - shortened and an elastic strip sewn in beside the zipper. Fit perfectly and comfortably with the give of the elastic. 

I think they are in a box way up in the front of the gooseneck of the trailer. Have been thinking about crawling up there and looking for them lately.

Also have a pair of brown suede half chaps that I wore quite a lot, last couple of years I've been wearing jeggings inside my boots, so that now they don't fit quite tight enough. Am thinking of applying some extra velcro to extend the tabs so they will be tighter. Does that sound as if it would work?

For my birthday this month I got a pair of black leather half chaps, they are a bit too big around and I am thinking of either
1) taking them to a shoe repair to have a seam sewn down the length to tighten them.
2) saving up a bit and getting an old Singer 328 or 401 sewing machine and doing it myself. I have a goal of doing some kitchen table tack work eventually so the sewing machine would be great for working towards that goal.

Don't know if I will ever be brave enough to wear them though --- they are motorcycle half chaps. LOL

Have one concho at the knee, and a nice strong zipper up the back. I did not want an English style as I go with the western look, yet did not want the velcro tabs either. Sometimes they gap or come un-velcroed. Unisex sizing - hence the small is still too big. It's my upper leg that is heavy rather than my calves.


----------



## SwissMiss

anndankev said:


> I confess ... I now want a sheepskin brush.


I can send you a link where to order in the US (I am such an enabler, lol).


----------



## anndankev

Okay, thanks.


----------



## PoptartShop

@Tazzie SERIOUSLYYYY can it be????????????? Omg that'll be a fun show!  Yay!!
Few more days...today's workday is almost over.

Sadly, it's POURING here. So...I probably won't be riding tonight. Sigh. It's supposed to rain the next few days...ugh. I know we need the rain but like...COME ON I WANNA RIDE LOL. 
I guess it'll just be me & my Netflix tonight haha.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I confess that I'm a little worried about DH. He cracked his head hard on the ladder rack of his boss's truck on Monday. So hard that his boss said he shifted the truck. He stayed home yesterday and today because he's been dizzy, confused, and says it feels like someone is constantly pressing hard on his head. He tried to go to work this morning, got halfway there and called his boss and told him he wasn't coming in (well, actually he called and told his boss that he was going to be even more late because he was getting dizzy and confused while driving and his boss told him to go home). He won't go to the doctor, though, even though it would be covered by workman's comp because it happened on the job. Men!! Why must they be so stubborn?!


----------



## Avna

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I confess that I'm a little worried about DH. He cracked his head hard on the ladder rack of his boss's truck on Monday. So hard that his boss said he shifted the truck. He stayed home yesterday and today because he's been dizzy, confused, and says it feels like someone is constantly pressing hard on his head. He tried to go to work this morning, got halfway there and called his boss and told him he wasn't coming in (well, actually he called and told his boss that he was going to be even more late because he was getting dizzy and confused while driving and his boss told him to go home). He won't go to the doctor, though, even though it would be covered by workman's comp because it happened on the job. Men!! Why must they be so stubborn?!


If this was my spouse I would force him to see a doctor even if I had to hire thugs to throw him into the car and hold him down. He has had a brain injury. He could have a slow bleed. People die from not having these things attended to. You know, DEATH. Can you get a little more worried please?


----------



## Mulefeather

JCnGrace said:


> I would be the hafflinger of the draft horse world since I'm only 5'2". :grin: Someone can accidently run into me and they're the ones that bounce off while it doesn't budge me an inch no matter how much bigger they are.


I guess I would be a Belgian. Not tall enough to be a Clydesdale at 5'8" and a bit, but still taller than most of the women I know :lol: 

And yep, I tend to be the one accidentally knocking people out of the way with my giant hips!


----------



## WhimsicalMe

@PoptartShop If your suede half chaps are similar to the ones I have they are made by Auken from Greenhawk in Canada though they might be available elsewhere too...









Personally I love mine I have the airflow versions (my legs sweat a lot!) and I love them. No idea how long they will hold up so that will be the ultimate test.

I confess today I cracked my phone by slamming a car door on it... it's now bent at a near 45 degree angle and shattered on both sides. I've NEVER broken a phone in my life so I guess I had to do it good this time. I luckily pay for insurance so my $700 retail priced phone cost me $50 with taxes and shipping with a prepaid label to send back the damaged phone. They ship in less than 48 hours to boot! That $7 CAD monthly sure came in handy.

I also confess if it wasn't for me breaking my phone my beau wouldn't of impromptu proposed to me (with ring and all) today on one knee in our favorite area in the waterfalls trails of the big city while going there to get my phone replaced. I haven't told my family yet we're keeping it a surprise for a few days, feel privileged my horsey friends!


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582

Is it too late for someone new to join in here? If not I've got some thing I'd like to say.


----------



## WhimsicalMe

BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 said:


> Is it too late for someone new to join in here? If not I've got some thing I'd like to say.


Go for it, I don't think they expect anyone to read back the full hundreds of pages in this thread, haha!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

greentree said:


> Re:those "wide calves"..... You all need to check your iodine levels! I have cried ALL of my LIFE over boots not fitting. 56 years in I find out about iodine, and NOW my custom boots are TOO BIG in the calf!!!!
> 
> If you do not have Hashimoto's or some other thyroid disease, then get an $8 bottle of iodine drops. Now, I take Terry Naturals Tri-Iodine.
> 
> Iodine deficiency is also indicated in breast diseases....


I just had a blood test and all my levels were fine  except vitamin D but I've had that for years. 

My partner and I joined a gym, it's time to get back into it and stop being lazy lol


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

@Rainaisabelle geez girl you live in australia. you get vitamin D from the sun. Bare those arms and legs some and a quiet spot for sunbathing and you will get those D levels up. For the price of free!!!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

ShirtHotTeez said:


> @Rainaisabelle geez girl you live in australia. you get vitamin D from the sun. Bare those arms and legs some and a quiet spot for sunbathing and you will get those D levels up. For the price of free!!!


That's what I said, I'm tan enough as it is living in the tropics but I'm just not absorbing it !


----------



## Avna

Rainaisabelle said:


> That's what I said, I'm tan enough as it is living in the tropics but I'm just not absorbing it !


Some people do not absorb enough D, they need to take a supplement no matter how outdoorsy they are. At least so I've heard.


----------



## greentree

@WhimsicalMe , how sweet of you to tell us before your family!!! Good deal on that insurance....down here, it is $15 per month, then $200 deductible!!! Highway robbery....

Welcome, @BlindHorseEnthusiast !

I confess I am sad that last night was our last Trek at the Track bike ride..


----------



## SwissMiss

I confess, the brushes are awesome 
Just the strap on the sheepskin one is a bit too short - but that should be an easy fix.

And they seem to work well :grin:








P.S. I apologize for the ugly braids, but they help limiting the burrs in her mane :-?


----------



## JCnGrace

WhimsicalMe said:


> @*PoptartShop* If your suede half chaps are similar to the ones I have they are made by Auken from Greenhawk in Canada though they might be available elsewhere too...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally I love mine I have the airflow versions (my legs sweat a lot!) and I love them. No idea how long they will hold up so that will be the ultimate test.
> 
> I confess today I cracked my phone by slamming a car door on it... it's now bent at a near 45 degree angle and shattered on both sides. I've NEVER broken a phone in my life so I guess I had to do it good this time. I luckily pay for insurance so my $700 retail priced phone cost me $50 with taxes and shipping with a prepaid label to send back the damaged phone. They ship in less than 48 hours to boot! That $7 CAD monthly sure came in handy.
> 
> I also confess if it wasn't for me breaking my phone my beau wouldn't of impromptu proposed to me (with ring and all) today on one knee in our favorite area in the waterfalls trails of the big city while going there to get my phone replaced. I haven't told my family yet we're keeping it a surprise for a few days, feel privileged my horsey friends!


Huge news! CONGRATULATIONS! Have you set a date? :winetime:



Mulefeather said:


> I guess I would be a Belgian. Not tall enough to be a Clydesdale at 5'8" and a bit, but still taller than most of the women I know :lol:
> 
> And yep, I tend to be the one accidentally knocking people out of the way with my giant hips!


If it makes you feel any better I have one niece that is 5'10" and another 5'11" (sisters). I got the short end of the stick in my family since the only ones I'm taller than are the ones who haven't reached their full height yet. LOL



BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 said:


> Is it too late for someone new to join in here? If not I've got some thing I'd like to say.


Heck no, we aren't an exclusive club. Anyone who has something they need to share, good or bad, is welcome.


----------



## Golden Horse

WhimsicalMe said:


> I also confess if it wasn't for me breaking my phone my beau wouldn't of impromptu proposed to me (with ring and all) today on one knee in our favorite area in the waterfalls trails of the big city while going there to get my phone replaced. I haven't told my family yet we're keeping it a surprise for a few days, feel privileged my horsey friends!


I totally missed that little bombshell, CONGRATULATIONS

Save​


----------



## SwissMiss

@WhimsicalMe CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## Tazzie

PoptartShop said:


> @Tazzie SERIOUSLYYYY can it be????????????? Omg that'll be a fun show!  Yay!!
> Few more days...today's workday is almost over.
> 
> Sadly, it's POURING here. So...I probably won't be riding tonight. Sigh. It's supposed to rain the next few days...ugh. I know we need the rain but like...COME ON I WANNA RIDE LOL.
> I guess it'll just be me & my Netflix tonight haha.


Ugh, raining here too. And thank you Cincinnati traffic for not knowing how to drive in the rain. My drive is already an hour without horrendous traffic. Last night it took me an hour and a half. To put that into perspective... My DH was able to run out to where Izzie is, grab her saddle and bridle so I can do a deep cleaning on it, and still wind up ahead of me. He picked up the kids as I went home. I HATE how people shut off their brains in the rain.

I'm extremely excited for the show! It'll be a HUGE variety of classes. We're doing Sport Horse In Hand, Trail In Hand, Sport Horse Under Saddle, Sport Horse Show Hack, Hunter Pleasure, and Native Costume :lol: now THAT'S a variety!! It'll be our debut in trail in hand. I'm thinking if she takes a liking to it, we'll start working on trail under saddle to shake it up a bit and give her something totally outside of the norm at shows. Least for a while :lol: but I think trail will be a good stimulus! I'm just ready for it to be here!



WhimsicalMe said:


> [MENTION=229361]I confess today I cracked my phone by slamming a car door on it... it's now bent at a near 45 degree angle and shattered on both sides. I've NEVER broken a phone in my life so I guess I had to do it good this time. I luckily pay for insurance so my $700 retail priced phone cost me $50 with taxes and shipping with a prepaid label to send back the damaged phone. They ship in less than 48 hours to boot! That $7 CAD monthly sure came in handy.
> 
> I also confess if it wasn't for me breaking my phone my beau wouldn't of impromptu proposed to me (with ring and all) today on one knee in our favorite area in the waterfalls trails of the big city while going there to get my phone replaced. I haven't told my family yet we're keeping it a surprise for a few days, feel privileged my horsey friends!


I'm glad you're getting a new phone, and not a bad price for insurance! I don't remember what ours is.... I think $11? I can't remember. We've had to replace one once, and only had to pay $50. It was awfully nice! Now that we have the more expensive phones.... we're just A LOT more careful :lol:

And HUGE CONGRATULATIONS!! How exciting!!!



BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 said:


> Is it too late for someone new to join in here? If not I've got some thing I'd like to say.


Heck no it's not too late! Say what you need to say!

It's THURSDAY! I have a busy workload today! I'm already tired too :lol: my DH was called into work last night (hello overtime!) which left me get everyone up, dressed, and off to the baby sitters! Had to stop for fuel. Made it to work just a bit later than normal, but still before 7. So that's good! He still has to work for the football game tonight too, so more overtime. Least Duke Energy has a pretty fair set up. He worked from around 10:30 pm last night until 7 am this morning. He's on sleep time now (paid sleep time), so he went home to shower and sleep. Then he'll be back to work at 3:30 to prepare for the game.

Myself, on the other hand, work until 3:30. Have to stop at Meijer to print out one of my dressage pictures of Izzie for our group to set up at a meeting. They want all KAHABA (Kentucky Arabian Half Arabian Breeders Alliance) members to have their KAHABA horses on display. Now to pick! Going to talk to my friend and see if I can create a collage of sorts. I'd love to show off the versatile side of Izzie, so I'd love a good action picture of me, along with kids. And we can only have one frame up. She's better versed in this situation than I am!


----------



## PoptartShop

AHHHH CONGRATS @WhimsicalMe!!!  Super flattered you decided to tell us before anyone else, we feel special!!! 
@Tazzie yeah, raining here AGAIN today. My drive to work sucked as well- my commute is about 40mins, but today the stupid 95 traffic because people really DO turn their brains off during the rain made me like 10mins late. Sigh. My lesson is going to be canceled tonight, so that sucks too.  Last night I didn't ride, just bonded with some groundwork with Redz but only for like 15mins because it started to storm. Whew! Probably won't be riding again until like Saturday because it looks like rain rain rain the rest of the week. 
The show sounds like a ton of fun & variety!!!  YES YES YES! Gonna do so well!

I confess...I forgot to bring more hummus today for the work fridge for my lunch cause I was in a rush this morning (I eat healthy homemade veggie/turkey wraps every day at work except Friday's I get Wawa, they're so yummy) so...either eat a bland wrap or...no clue. Hummus makes the wrap so much better it's amazing. LOL. Gah...it's only like 9AM why am I thinking about lunch! Wish I lived closer to work so I could just run home & grab my hummus container! Grrrr.


----------



## PoptartShop

WhimsicalMe said:


> @*PoptartShop* If your suede half chaps are similar to the ones I have they are made by Auken from Greenhawk in Canada though they might be available elsewhere too...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally I love mine I have the airflow versions (my legs sweat a lot!) and I love them. No idea how long they will hold up so that will be the ultimate test.
> 
> I confess today I cracked my phone by slamming a car door on it... it's now bent at a near 45 degree angle and shattered on both sides. I've NEVER broken a phone in my life so I guess I had to do it good this time. I luckily pay for insurance so my $700 retail priced phone cost me $50 with taxes and shipping with a prepaid label to send back the damaged phone. They ship in less than 48 hours to boot! That $7 CAD monthly sure came in handy.
> 
> I also confess if it wasn't for me breaking my phone my beau wouldn't of impromptu proposed to me (with ring and all) today on one knee in our favorite area in the waterfalls trails of the big city while going there to get my phone replaced. I haven't told my family yet we're keeping it a surprise for a few days, feel privileged my horsey friends!


Double post SORRY!
Those are similar, I gotta take a picture of mine soon so you can see. They're in my car right now LOL.
Mine are similar but instead of the zipper they have velcro  I'm sure yours will last long too!!


----------



## Golden Horse

@Tazzie have a great show. I'm also off to a show, leaving in a couple of hours, our Provincial Finals, classes are huge, standard will be high, Oh well, it will be a nice short break!


----------



## JCnGrace

To those that have shows this weekend - Good luck in your classes and have fun!


----------



## WhimsicalMe

Thanks for all the warm wishes and congratulations! 
@JCnGrace We've set the date that we will decide on a date... does that make any sense? We agreed on a date that we will then pick the date by. I'm in my last year of college and dealing with Anxiety has not been easy. The last thing my beau wants is to add to that so we've both agreed to pick a month after college is done and finalized to set the future date in stone. 

We're calling it a promise ring cause 'typically' (and I use that term loosely) engagement means within the year and we already know it will not be within the year, it will probably realistically be a year after this year of college (so two years from now.) My beau and I are realistic and we know that school is no time to plan a wedding as I have much more important things to concentrate on.
@PoptartShop I don't think I've ever seen full velcro ones honestly! I'm itching for a full leather half chaps but they are pricey and I have weird sized calves (don't we all?!) for my 'short' legs though I'm 5' 4" I buy short length jeans cause regular are too long for me though I am actually average height (to the inch!) for the US standard average.


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582

Thanks for the welcome guys 

I wanted to say that I have very mixed feelings about getting back into more consistent work with Cherokee as the weather is cooling. Yes I can't wait to ride more after not doing it almost at all during the summer and love spending time with him but I never know if it's going to be a fight (as it often is). Every time I go to do any work with him, it's either easy and we have a great day, or every step is a fight and until I actually get on his back neither of us is having much fun. 

I have so much fun and am not ever happier than when we're just hanging out, but I almost dread doing groundwork and working with him because I never know if he'll cooperate or be difficult. I know his occasional leading issues are partly my fault because he knows the halter will just mean work, and I am planning to improve that by mixing things up. My biggest frustrations with him besides that though are backing him up and getting him to go faster under saddle, neither seems to be getting any better and those three things together are putting me at my wit's end, as much as I love to be around him. He's been a perfect learning partner because he's a good mix of frustrating and rewarding, and I wouldn't take anything in the world for him, but here lately it's just been hard for me.

Since I only see him once a week it can be frustrating, and while I get annoyed for him not cooperating, I also feel bad for blaming it on him when I know it's also my fault. 

On a more positive note, yay it's getting cooler and I'll get to start working on my riding which has gotten pretty bad over the summer, lol.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@WhimsicalMe is it too late to say CONGRATULATIONS?? 


@BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 Maybe you two just need more time working together? Assuming he is ok physically maybe it is all a matter of consistency. Hope it sorts out soon... 


@*DraftyAiresMum* hope your DH is better or otherwise went to see a doctor




I need the weekend so much... My back are killing me, this has got to be the worst chair ever made, and I sit in it (on it? sorry, just forgot suddenly) 8 hours a day.


----------



## PoptartShop

@*WhimsicalMe* , tried to find them on Dover Saddlery where I originally got them years ago but here's a picture I found from Amazon: They are just like these!:grin: Actually, probably are these. No zipper, velcro. Super comfortable I've had them for years.


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582

> @BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 Maybe you two just need more time working together? Assuming he is ok physically maybe it is all a matter of consistency. Hope it sorts out soon...
> 
> I need the weekend so much... My back are killing me, this has got to be the worst chair ever made, and I sit in it (on it? sorry, just forgot suddenly) 8 hours a day.


Thanks. There's no worries about it working out, because I know sooner or later something will click with this, just like other problems have before. I need to focus on the parts I love about him more, and work on being more consistent while we get there. In the mean time I just needed to vent and maybe get a little advice from the people here. 

I understand being tired of sitting!


----------



## JCnGrace

BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 said:


> Thanks for the welcome guys
> 
> I wanted to say that I have very mixed feelings about getting back into more consistent work with Cherokee as the weather is cooling. Yes I can't wait to ride more after not doing it almost at all during the summer and love spending time with him but I never know if it's going to be a fight (as it often is). Every time I go to do any work with him, it's either easy and we have a great day, or every step is a fight and until I actually get on his back neither of us is having much fun.
> 
> I have so much fun and am not ever happier than when we're just hanging out, but I almost dread doing groundwork and working with him because I never know if he'll cooperate or be difficult. I know his occasional leading issues are partly my fault because he knows the halter will just mean work, and I am planning to improve that by mixing things up. My biggest frustrations with him besides that though are backing him up and getting him to go faster under saddle, neither seems to be getting any better and those three things together are putting me at my wit's end, as much as I love to be around him. He's been a perfect learning partner because he's a good mix of frustrating and rewarding, and I wouldn't take anything in the world for him, but here lately it's just been hard for me.
> 
> Since I only see him once a week it can be frustrating, and while I get annoyed for him not cooperating, I also feel bad for blaming it on him when I know it's also my fault.
> 
> On a more positive note, yay it's getting cooler and I'll get to start working on my riding which has gotten pretty bad over the summer, lol.


I liked your last paragraph not the first part where you're having difficulties.

As for the rest of it part of it could be because he's blind. When they can't see they are often more hesitant about doing things, especially things where there is no connection between you and him (like if you're trying to free lunge). Odd coincidence that my riding pony that went blind was also named Cherokee, but anyway, the more vision she lost the needier she got to having contact. Even riding she felt better if I kept a hand on her so I always just rested my hands on her neck. She also liked a constant stream of chatter so I'd do a running commentary on footing, what was coming up, etc..., really never figured out why she liked the talking can only guess that between the touch and talk it reassured her that everything was A o.k. in her blurry world.

Another part to his resistance to ground work is because some older horses seem to get bored with it rather easily. Almost like they're saying "We've been there, done that, let's get to riding." If you really want to do the groundwork for your own benefit of learning maybe try switching things up and ride before the groundwork lessons, or ride -get off and do a very short lesson-ride-another short lesson, etc...Anything really, to make it different for him and you (it will lessen your frustration too).


----------



## Tazzie

Golden Horse said:


> @Tazzie have a great show. I'm also off to a show, leaving in a couple of hours, our Provincial Finals, classes are huge, standard will be high, Oh well, it will be a nice short break!


Thanks! You too! I'm feeling it too. Just found out I have a Sport Horse Nationals champion in my Sport Horse classes (show hack and under saddle.) So, she's gone and won with him at the top of these divisions. Izzie needs to be on her A game to succeed. Nice, deep breaths...



PoptartShop said:


> @Tazzie yeah, raining here AGAIN today. My drive to work sucked as well- my commute is about 40mins, but today the stupid 95 traffic because people really DO turn their brains off during the rain made me like 10mins late. Sigh. My lesson is going to be canceled tonight, so that sucks too.  Last night I didn't ride, just bonded with some groundwork with Redz but only for like 15mins because it started to storm. Whew! Probably won't be riding again until like Saturday because it looks like rain rain rain the rest of the week.
> The show sounds like a ton of fun & variety!!!  YES YES YES! Gonna do so well!
> 
> I confess...I forgot to bring more hummus today for the work fridge for my lunch cause I was in a rush this morning (I eat healthy homemade veggie/turkey wraps every day at work except Friday's I get Wawa, they're so yummy) so...either eat a bland wrap or...no clue. Hummus makes the wrap so much better it's amazing. LOL. Gah...it's only like 9AM why am I thinking about lunch! Wish I lived closer to work so I could just run home & grab my hummus container! Grrrr.


It's supposed to rain here too. We'll be bathing in the rain again :lol: and supposed to rain Saturday as well, but show is indoors. Thank goodness! I'm hoping we do well. Trying to stay positive. Trying not to hyperventilate now. Terrified of going against this national champion. And he's by a super popular stud in our area. Like, the judges place them because they have lovely movement even when totally hollowed out (the stud is a Friesian). Trying to calm my nerves down... Lots of rescue remedy for me on Saturday.



JCnGrace said:


> To those that have shows this weekend - Good luck in your classes and have fun!


Thank you!

Need to calm down... Work has been rough this week, and just ready for it to be over!


----------



## greentree

Good luck at the show!!! That horse aint got nothin' on you and Izzie!


----------



## Tazzie

Thanks greentree! Working on envisioning us having spectacular rides! Izzie has it in her, I just have to let her do her thing!


----------



## PoptartShop

Yep...my lesson for tonight is canceled. Stupid rain hasn't stopped. Meh!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I confess I still can't face to face talk about what happened to me or respond without bursting into tears when people ask if I'm ok, but I feel okay typing things out. 

I also confess that I only have one vet bill to settle (Sky's large vet bill for injections) so I may have enough money to put aside a nest egg again, which hasn't been an ability for quite some time.

I also confess that my kittens are in the "no cuddles mom" stage of their lives and it is making me quite sad. But on the upside one out of two kittens allow me to give them their eye drops and oral meds without thrashing about like a dead fish... so that helps

I confess my anxiety has caused me to have no fingernails left on which to chew. Bleh

And I confess to being civil towards someone at school who was a close friend but gave me the big middle finger a few weeks ago. That's big for me, because I'm a petty sassy *****.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

To everyone showing this week, good luck! Feeling a tad jealous here 
@BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 its not idea when Cherokee is deciding when he wants to work but once a week is not really enough when you want to make progress. Most horses will get bored doing the same thing over and over so working in different areas helps break the monotony. Even going on a road or trail ride you can work on dressage moves - turn on haunches, turn on forehand, bending, halt and half halt. I have not worked with a blind horse but Im sure you have worked out how much more reassurance your fella needs. All the best.
@WhimsicalMe Congratulations :cheers: :winetime:


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582

@ShirtHotTeez I'm going to try what JncGrace said for now since I do not get to choose when I go out on trail rides (not my horse after all). If his owner lets me though, I will take him out this weekend hopefully. 

Just to clarify one thing though, as far as not wanting to work, he's fine once we're riding. It's getting him out and groundwork that can be a pain, but once I'm on his back he listens well (besides the not speeding up, but tbh I think that's insecurity because he's fine on trails where it's more open). Once we're out on a trail he'll walk, trot, canter, and go wherever you want him to, as well as being much happier because it is variety, which he does love. I definitely agree that he shouldn't choose, but you're right that once a week isn't enough, and unfortunately that's all I get to see him, so I'll try to make it as interesting as I can!



> I'm sure you have worked out how much more reassurance your fella needs.


Honestly that's something I may not know as well as I thought I did, because as JncGrace mentioned with her pony, he does seem to thrive more on physical contact than anything else. I know in part he's being stubborn, but I'm going to take things a little slower and give him more "okay" to see what difference it makes. 

Thanks for your reply as well, I appreciate the advice. :mrgreen:


----------



## JCnGrace

Skyseternalangel said:


> I confess I still can't face to face talk about what happened to me or respond without bursting into tears when people ask if I'm ok, but I feel okay typing things out.
> 
> The fire?
> 
> I also confess that I only have one vet bill to settle (Sky's large vet bill for injections) so I may have enough money to put aside a nest egg again, which hasn't been an ability for quite some time.
> 
> Seeing the light at the end of a hard financial tunnel is good!
> 
> I also confess that my kittens are in the "no cuddles mom" stage of their lives and it is making me quite sad. But on the upside one out of two kittens allow me to give them their eye drops and oral meds without thrashing about like a dead fish... so that helps
> 
> Be prepared for that stage to last a while.
> 
> I confess my anxiety has caused me to have no fingernails left on which to chew. Bleh
> 
> I don't have any either but I also have no excuse for it, just a lifelong bad habit I probably picked up from my siblings but they quit when they grew up and I didn't.
> 
> And I confess to being civil towards someone at school who was a close friend but gave me the big middle finger a few weeks ago. That's big for me, because I'm a petty sassy *****.
> 
> You are a better person than me. The best I can do is ignore someone who irks me off, but civil? nah...they don't deserve civil:twisted: (this is my thinking and I'm in no way implying it should be yours).


Well I guess I have to type something outside the quote box because it keeps telling me my message is too short. Really? I don't think I've ever been accused of having too little to say.:rofl:


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I confess, I just don't feel like leaving the house today even though I know I have to


----------



## JCnGrace

BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 said:


> @*ShirtHotTeez* I'm going to try what JncGrace said for now since I do not get to choose when I go out on trail rides (not my horse after all). If his owner lets me though, I will take him out this weekend hopefully.
> 
> Just to clarify one thing though, as far as not wanting to work, he's fine once we're riding. It's getting him out and groundwork that can be a pain, but once I'm on his back he listens well (besides the not speeding up, but tbh I think that's insecurity because he's fine on trails where it's more open). Once we're out on a trail he'll walk, trot, canter, and go wherever you want him to, as well as being much happier because it is variety, which he does love. I definitely agree that he shouldn't choose, but you're right that once a week isn't enough, and unfortunately that's all I get to see him, so I'll try to make it as interesting as I can!
> 
> 
> Honestly that's something I may not know as well as I thought I did, because as JncGrace mentioned with her pony, he does seem to thrive more on physical contact than anything else. I know in part he's being stubborn, but I'm going to take things a little slower and give him more "okay" to see what difference it makes.
> 
> Thanks for your reply as well, I appreciate the advice. :mrgreen:


Let me know if the suggestions help you out any. I know trust was a major factor with my Cherokee and if I tried to let someone else ride her she wouldn't go anywhere except in very small circles. If I walked along with her and she could touch her nose to my arm she was fine. Wouldn't even follow another horse. 

A picture of her just because who doesn't like to look at horse pictures? I still miss her, she was such a fun pony to ride.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

JCnGrace said:


> Well I guess I have to type something outside the quote box because it keeps telling me my message is too short. Really? I don't think I've ever been accused of having too little to say.:rofl:


Yeah, the fire

Thanks JCnGrace


----------



## JCnGrace

Skyseternalangel said:


> Yeah, the fire
> 
> Thanks JCnGrace


I can't imagine what that's like but I'm sure it will take quite a while before you're no longer traumatized. Best of luck in your journey back to your old self or at least a new self that feels mentally healthy. You might talk to a counselor about PTSD.


----------



## PoptartShop

I am so sorry @Skyseternalangel, you have been through a lot lately. *hugs* Hang in there girly. I am sure it sucks that they aren't in cuddling moods when right now you need all the cuddles you can get.:icon_frown: You have better self-control than me, I would've been sucha B to that one! :-x People are a-holes. I deal with anxiety too, it sucks it never truly seems to go away.

I confess...yes, another rainy day. I was pretty mad this morning while driving to work because of what I witnessed. I was on 95, it was pouring rain...mind you, we are going like 65-70mph. The guy in the lane next to me was texting- like, he had BOTH hands on his PHONE above the steering wheel, no hands on the wheel itself. Like really???????? I just don't get it.:-x:-x:-x


----------



## Skyseternalangel

JCnGrace said:


> I can't imagine what that's like but I'm sure it will take quite a while before you're no longer traumatized. Best of luck in your journey back to your old self or at least a new self that feels mentally healthy. You might talk to a counselor about PTSD.


Yeah I don't think I'll ever be the same. It's been tough just getting into my routine, some days I can't leave my room and I have to reach out to my friend for help coaxing me out. I used to be a straight A student but that's no more, just showing up is hard enough and if I make it there my brain has this weird fog to where I can't logically put things together and solve them anymore. It's a struggle just to write most days

But thank you



PoptartShop said:


> I am so sorry @Skyseternalangel, you have been through a lot lately. *hugs* Hang in there girly. I am sure it sucks that they aren't in cuddling moods when right now you need all the cuddles you can get.:icon_frown: You have better self-control than me, I would've been sucha B to that one! :-x People are a-holes. I deal with anxiety too, it sucks it never truly seems to go away.
> 
> I confess...yes, another rainy day. I was pretty mad this morning while driving to work because of what I witnessed. I was on 95, it was pouring rain...mind you, we are going like 65-70mph. The guy in the lane next to me was texting- like, he had BOTH hands on his PHONE above the steering wheel, no hands on the wheel itself. Like really???????? I just don't get it.:-x:-x:-x


I confess I'm a huge texter while driving. I always seem to be needed by someone when I'm driving, because I drive 40% of my day I'd say.

Yeah, I am trying really hard to hang in there, even agreed to farm sit for someone that has a dog. I am seeing how it works because I know I have to take care of them, there's no opting out like I do on campus when people ask if I want to hang with them and their dog. It's not the dogs I have a problem with, it's the fact people don't get that I can't just watch their dog for them anymore, because I'm terrified of making the wrong decision again. But this person has no other options but me, so I'm going to have to do it. Plus I really need the money, Sky has had a lot of vet bills this year and there is still the need for his teeth to be floated too. But we'll see..


----------



## PoptartShop

Awwww, you will be okay.  Just don't overthink it, think about the money you'll be getting and let that be your focus if you are afraid again.

I honestly only look at my phone if I'm at red lights. I use bluetooth in the car for music so I don't really have to touch my phone. But that whole both hands above the steering wheel thing shook me!


----------



## Change

I confess it's a beautiful, cool day and I have such a monstrous sinus headache that I'm almost in tears.


----------



## JCnGrace

Change said:


> I confess it's a beautiful, cool day and I have such a monstrous sinus headache that I'm almost in tears.


No fun at all! Hope you find something that will ease it soon.


----------



## Tazzie

I confess to looking ahead to the last show. The deadline closes on the 10th, so it's a valid reason to look at it :lol: The cost though.... UGH. It's at the horse park, which is ALWAYS expensive. But I need the dang show for my sport horse division. Our high point requires you to show at 5 different shows in the division. After this weekend's show I'll have 4. So I need to do it. And it's worth it. Right now I'm lined up to be the sport horse champion again. Meaning 5 points added to my incentive fund. Which last year was over $500 (over $100 per point.) Last year it's the show we absolutely demolished everyone, only placing 2nd once in sport horse when I didn't have her set up perfect in hand. It was the year the judge LOVED us, and her best friend came to find us before the championship to absolutely rave about how great Izzie is. Said she's one of the nicest horses she had seen all day (against purebreds even!) and that I've done well with her. So, hoping we can continue a good streak for that show!

For anyone curious.... this is the show. It's also an open show, so you don't HAVE to do the AHA part. And Morgans and Saddlebreds. But the KHP is EXPENSIVE. $80 for a stall! *gag*

National Show and Futurity

I will say, I'm in a better mindset today. My best friend threatened to show Izzie herself to prove how great she is, and that I'd have to learn how to ride her mare (an English Pleasure mare, Reserve Regional Champion in Park) REAL quick. She didn't put it quite so nicely :lol: also said she'd pull her mare's shoes right there at the show and we take her mare while she keeps me from ruining mine (we both know it's me; she's not being rude, she's giving me a MUCH needed wake up call.) Tonight, I'll be proving I CAN ride my horse and NOT overthink it.

It is our last show at Shelbyville that counts for our high point, which does make me sad. I LOVE that fairgrounds!


----------



## PoptartShop

@*Change* , that was me last week. Sinus headaches are the absolute worst. 
@Tazzie, wow that looks like it'll be prestigious!! So excited for you!!!


----------



## Tazzie

It is! But it was a good show last year. It's well planned and well thought out. Just, the location makes it expensive *sigh* I like showing at the horse park, but right now I'm looking at close to $300 for the show >.< because if I'm showing, I may as well show hunter pleasure to try and at least clinch reserve champion, and native costume for specialty...


----------



## ManicMinii

I confess that i'm nervous about test riding a new horse tomorrow afternoon. I don't know why i'm worked up about it because i've seen two people ride him already and he's a good horse. Tomorrow i'm going to watch his trainer work him in an arena and then i'm going to ride him. 

Just knowing that i'm nervous makes me all the more anxious. All I can think of is my nerves are going to set the horse's nerves off and the ride will be a disaster. The owner knows my riding ability and knows about my nervousness in the saddle. She has reassured me that this horse is the packer type and will take care of me. I just don't know how to relax and not be completely tense the entire ride without freaking out the horse.


----------



## WhimsicalMe

I confess I rode at the barn today and Dude was fantastic, so proud of my pony!

I also confess no pics.. cause well I smashed my phone in the door and therefor I can't take any. I think that's harder than actual social aspect of not having a phone right now.

Here's a pic of my ring and moments after he asked me the big question while getting down on one knee.

















It's rose gold ^.^


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

ManicMinii said:


> I confess that i'm nervous about test riding a new horse tomorrow afternoon. I don't know why i'm worked up about it because i've seen two people ride him already and he's a good horse. Tomorrow i'm going to watch his trainer work him in an arena and then i'm going to ride him.
> 
> Just knowing that i'm nervous makes me all the more anxious. All I can think of is my nerves are going to set the horse's nerves off and the ride will be a disaster. The owner knows my riding ability and knows about my nervousness in the saddle. She has reassured me that this horse is the packer type and will take care of me. I just don't know how to relax and not be completely tense the entire ride without freaking out the horse.


sing. even quietly. practice now  all the best


----------



## JCnGrace

ManicMinii said:


> I confess that i'm nervous about test riding a new horse tomorrow afternoon. I don't know why i'm worked up about it because i've seen two people ride him already and he's a good horse. Tomorrow i'm going to watch his trainer work him in an arena and then i'm going to ride him.
> 
> Just knowing that i'm nervous makes me all the more anxious. All I can think of is my nerves are going to set the horse's nerves off and the ride will be a disaster. The owner knows my riding ability and knows about my nervousness in the saddle. She has reassured me that this horse is the packer type and will take care of me. I just don't know how to relax and not be completely tense the entire ride without freaking out the horse.


Picture in your mind the ride you want to have not the one you're afraid you'll have. Do that between now and then and right before you put your foot in the stirrup blow out whatever nerves you have left. 



WhimsicalMe said:


> I confess I rode at the barn today and Dude was fantastic, so proud of my pony!
> 
> I also confess no pics.. cause well I smashed my phone in the door and therefor I can't take any. I think that's harder than actual social aspect of not having a phone right now.
> 
> Here's a pic of my ring and moments after he asked me the big question while getting down on one knee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's rose gold ^.^


Beautiful ring Whimsical.


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582

@ShirtHotTeez I confess to doing just that (singing quietly) very often while on Cherokee's back. I'm terrible and he's the only one that can't tell me to shut it, lol.

Beautiful ring @WhimsicalMe!

Also feel the need to mention that I am going to see my boy tomorrow and hope to work with my "project" a bit. On a side note, I confess to having totally forgotten to update that thread...:faceshot:


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I confess I haven't really spent any time with Roy lately after my lesson on Thursday, just don't feel like it or feel like leaving the house really. I wasn't even excited when my matching tack set arrived


----------



## Change

Lovely ring, @WhimsicalMe!
@ManicMinii - Sing and breathe. If the horse is as calm as the trainer says, then he won't be as reactive to your nervousness. You can do this. 

I confess I'm here on HF because I'm procrastinating. Tango spent several hours yesterday bitted up with the bareback saddle on. I worked him a bit on ground driving - he's still a bit iffy on it, but is trying. He gives to the bit side to side, but 'whoa' is still more voice than bit. I know it's time to put the big-boy saddle on and climb aboard, and I'm fairly certain he'll be just fine, but without someone to stand at his head and hold a longe line, I'm a bit ... chicken****!  I know I can do this, but I also know that I'm not 25 anymore!!


----------



## Change

Lovely ring, @WhimsicalMe!
@ManicMinii - Sing and breathe. If the horse is as calm as the trainer says, then he won't be as reactive to your nervousness. You can do this. 

I confess I'm here on HF because I'm procrastinating. Tango spent several hours yesterday bitted up with the bareback saddle on. I worked him a bit on ground driving - he's still a bit iffy on it, but is trying. He gives to the bit side to side, but 'whoa' is still more voice than bit. I know it's time to put the big-boy saddle on and climb aboard, and I'm fairly certain he'll be just fine, but without someone to stand at his head and hold a longe line, I'm a bit ... chicken****!  I know I can do this, but I also know that I'm not 25 anymore!!


----------



## SwissMiss

@Change give me a few hours and I will be over!


----------



## JCnGrace

Rainaisabelle said:


> I confess I haven't really spent any time with Roy lately after my lesson on Thursday, just don't feel like it or feel like leaving the house really. I wasn't even excited when my matching tack set arrived


Hope you get out of your funk soon.


----------



## Change

SwissMiss said:


> @Change give me a few hours and I will be over!


If you're serious, I'll IM my address and expect you this evening or tomorrow!


----------



## JCnGrace

Change said:


> Lovely ring, @*WhimsicalMe* !
> 
> @*ManicMinii* - Sing and breathe. If the horse is as calm as the trainer says, then he won't be as reactive to your nervousness. You can do this.
> 
> I confess I'm here on HF because I'm procrastinating. Tango spent several hours yesterday bitted up with the bareback saddle on. I worked him a bit on ground driving - he's still a bit iffy on it, but is trying. He gives to the bit side to side, but 'whoa' is still more voice than bit. I know it's time to put the big-boy saddle on and climb aboard, and I'm fairly certain he'll be just fine, but without someone to stand at his head and hold a longe line, I'm a bit ... chicken****!  I know I can do this, but I also know that I'm not 25 anymore!!


I'm good at procrastinating so I feel ya sister. They all like to talk about global warming or climate change but nobody says a word about the phenomena of the soil turning into cement.:rofl: I know you can do it too, just stay safe. Sending positive vibes your way that Tango's first ride will go smoothly.


----------



## SwissMiss

Change said:


> If you're serious, I'll IM my address and expect you this evening or tomorrow!


Do you have a safe place I can leave the kiddos? DH is working tomorrow and the kiddos have still problems containing their enthusiasm around horses :-? Maybe not the environment you want for a first ride???


----------



## JCnGrace

I confess I finally took some time to comb out some manes and tails today and broke the grooming rake trying to get tangles out of Clouds mane. In all fairness I did Flash's tail first so the damage could have started there but the point is their manes & tails are a mess! Well except TJs', his hair just doesn't tangle all that bad and I can have him done in about 10 minutes.


----------



## Golden Horse

I confess I am exhausted, it was a long and interesting weekend, but I didn't really sleep, which is unusual for me, and because of a series of things going wrong I ended up having to haul the big rig home! It is a 6 horse trailer, only had two on tonight, but also a bunch of bales and a full size dressage arena! Having managed to get home safely, then I had to drive home an hour, in the dark in a car that I have only driven once before..

I'll update show stuff tomorrow, but I am officially calling Fergie a Diva now!


----------



## Change

SwissMiss said:


> Do you have a safe place I can leave the kiddos? DH is working tomorrow and the kiddos have still problems containing their enthusiasm around horses :-? Maybe not the environment you want for a first ride???


Depends. There are the 4 dogs who adore people, and my Son who is a pretty good baby-sitter if there aren't diapers involved - and if he's not feeling crappy. We could just lock them in the other field (porta-stall fencing) to contain them while we work with Tango (within sight, of course). There's also a very large back-yard (not within sight) if the kids are old enough for self-entertainment. How many kids and how old???

Or... we could aim for next weekend? I'm off work Fri-Sun.


----------



## JCnGrace

Golden Horse said:


> I confess I am exhausted, it was a long and interesting weekend, but I didn't really sleep, which is unusual for me, and because of a series of things going wrong I ended up having to haul the big rig home! It is a 6 horse trailer, only had two on tonight, but also a bunch of bales and a full size dressage arena! Having managed to get home safely, then I had to drive home an hour, in the dark in a car that I have only driven once before..
> 
> I'll update show stuff tomorrow, but I am officially calling Fergie a Diva now!


Sounds like a good story coming our way!


----------



## greentree

@Change may I invite myself??? Lol! I was almost there yesterday...we went to an open house at a new brewery in Columbia,TN!


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582

JCnGrace said:


> I confess I finally took some time to comb out some manes and tails today and broke the grooming rake trying to get tangles out of Clouds mane. In all fairness I did Flash's tail first so the damage could have started there but the point is their manes & tails are a mess! Well except TJs', his hair just doesn't tangle all that bad and I can have him done in about 10 minutes.


I need to do that so bad! I tried to work through Cherokee's tail a bit yesterday and it wasn't as bad as I was expecting, but it wasn't good either, lol. 

Oh and I also wanted to let you know that we didn't lead but haltering Cherokee went pretty well yesterday. He was confused when I just scratched on him and told him good boy for being so good, then took it off, lol. His "look" would have been :confused_color:


----------



## Change

greentree said:


> @Change may I invite myself??? Lol! I was almost there yesterday...we went to an open house at a new brewery in Columbia,TN!


Most certainly! I'll take any help I can get! I love it here, but there just aren't a lot of horse-savvy people around - at least none I've met! 

Next time you're down this way, feel free to stop by (but remember, I do have a day job :-( ). I'll IM my phone and addy!


----------



## Tazzie

@Golden Horse, sounds like an interesting day! I'm glad everyone made it home safe! Mares sure are divas sometimes!
@Change, hope you find help to come out soon! I'm a bit far away to offer :lol:

We had a GREAT show day! That National Champion I was fretting about? Bested them 2 out of our 3 classes. Would have been 3 for 3 if I hadn't messed us up (I half halted too strong in our Show Hack class and she trotted instead of collected cantering; judge said it was the break that cost us the class.) Oh well. Second time I've shown the Show Hack at a rated show, so I'll take it. And we haven't worked hard on collected canter. We got spicy in the Hunter Pleasure, but such is life. Still pulled out seconds in them. And ROCKED trail in hand, taking 3rd out of 6 entries. SO proud. The L we had to back through was a horse killing trap Friday night, but Saturday morning we were great! My error in setting up for it the first attempt, or we would have maybe placed higher. We did get multiple Firsts though! Swept all our sport horse in hand classes 

OH! And got a new scrim sheet  she's modeling it in one of the pictures after our morning classes  her and Nick took a good nap after lunch!


----------



## Mulefeather

Congratulations, @Tazzie! What a wonderful boost for your confidence to KNOW you are stiff competition for someone with a national title!

I have been walking around festivals for two days and I am TIRED and SORE. I meet with the mortgage rep tomorrow night


----------



## Tazzie

It was certainly a rush! Izzie hasn't performed that well before, so I was VERY proud she pulled it out for me when we needed it the most!

Two other trainers raved over how well we've been doing together too. One is a friend of mine, and I let her try Izzie out on Friday night. She LOVED her! Said she really enjoyed riding a horse that was so supple and worked so well. She's used to always being in the retraining part of horses. Another almost made my jaw drop because I've never heard her compliment another person. It was shocking. Kind of made me feel like they take me seriously now, that I'm not just someone who gets lucky once in a while.

I really was on cloud 9 though! We want to practice some trail under saddle as a nice mix up for her. I think she'd really enjoy doing something radically different than our normal classes.

This show though we did SIX different divisions:

1. Sport Horse In Hand
2. Trail In Hand
3. Sport Horse Under Saddle
4. Sport Horse Show Hack
5. Hunter Pleasure
6. Native Costume

We've qualified for regionals for 1, 3 and 5 for sure. I *THINK* we qualified for 2 as well since we competed and beat someone. pretty darn exciting!

How was the festival @Mulefeather? Hooray for the Mortgage rep!!


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

Congratulations @Tazzie would love to see a pic of your native costume


----------



## TuyaGirl

@Tazzie congratulations!! 
@GoldenHorse curious to hear details, sounds you and your girl did a good job. Hurray to red mares :wink:

I confess my weekend's trail rides were ok, Tuya was more brisky coming back to the barn today, but nothing circling her and making her stand still to the opposite side would not make her realise it was a waste of time.
Now what is upsetting me is the recurrent (hope this is a word, ahah) subject BO likes to talk about once in a while: that my mare is old, that he likes to sell his horses when they reach a certain age so as he does not see them suffer, get thin, etc, and this way he can keep what he calls a good image of them. He thought Tuya was older than she actually is (I did too, it was a good surprise when the vet told she was 16/17, and carefully explained why), and kept warning me she would die soon and that I should sell her. Thing is, not everyone is alike, and honestly I don't plan getting rid of my girl, of my friend, until the day she dies. I even understand that he does not want me to suffer, but I cannot imagine how much it would haunt me not to know it she was being well taken care of.

In here (Portugal) people tend to only like very young horses (below 10 years old, average), and so for him is a very strange thing my love for older been there done that horses. Yesterday he told me he saw a really cheap mare, just like mine but younger and more round, and it would be cool to make a trade between them both. No it would not. And I think that besides her topline Tuya is still good looking overall. 

Sorry the lecture, had to bring it out.

Here's a picture of her


----------



## Tazzie

ShirtHotTeez said:


> Congratulations @Tazzie would love to see a pic of your native costume


It's literally my favorite thing ever! We aren't really competitive in it, but we get to play in a really shiny costume!!

And thank you to you and @TuyaGirl! I'm SUPER happy!

As for the pictures, the one outside is from our second show of the year. The collage is from our third. I had the collage made for Facebook, and I LOVE it!


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

@TuyaGirl Tuya looks in great condition for her age. Remember that Charisma was 16 when she won gold at the olympics  tuya looks alot like a pony i had as a teen, she was a really fun pony... so obviously i love tuya!! There is no reason not to expect a lot more great riding with her.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

@Tazzie thanks for pics, they are awesome. I love that you look sooo happy in that first one


----------



## Golden Horse

Congratulations, @Tazzie sounds like a great show, and I love your traditional outfit...my update ready over here http://www.horseforum.com/member-jo...e-puff-diva-journey-658057/page5/#post9441018


----------



## greentree

What a wonderful show weekend!!!! Almost makes me want to go back to showing!! Better buy a lottery ticket...

I confess I am eating my second helping of gluten free macaroni and cheese...I never ate lunch, because right before I started breakfast, my friend texted me that she was going up to Mammoth Cave riding!!! so, I scrambled the eggs, slammed them down, pulled Lucy out of the pasture, loaded her up, and off we went.

We rode from about noon until 4. Did about 13 miles, with a good bit of trotting!


----------



## greentree

Sorry, I posted so I didn't lose the post... DH has Hee haw on, and Patti Page was singing The Tennessee Waltz, so we HAD to dance!!!

Anyway, the ride today reminded me of the old days of conditioning endurance horses...Lucy was an absolute DREAM! This was only her fifth time out on the trail, and this trail was in quite a state....she took it all in stride, lol! LOTS of rocks, quite a bit of mud, no problem for her. Lead or follow. I am quite proud of her...and if anyone out there is looking for a nice horse for trails, she is available!!!


----------



## Tazzie

ShirtHotTeez said:


> @Tazzie thanks for pics, they are awesome. I love that you look sooo happy in that first one


You're welcome! And thank you! I was quite happy in it  we aren't really competitive in it, but we have a BLAST doing it! Izzie gets it on and is like "this is the class we get to go FAST!" She's controlled, but we do fly :lol:



Golden Horse said:


> Congratulations, @Tazzie sounds like a great show, and I love your traditional outfit...my update ready over here http://www.horseforum.com/member-jo...e-puff-diva-journey-658057/page5/#post9441018


It was! And thank you  I've been in love with it since we were getting sneak peeks of it! One of my favorite Christmas presents! And I'll head over to read that now!



greentree said:


> What a wonderful show weekend!!!! Almost makes me want to go back to showing!! Better buy a lottery ticket...
> 
> I confess I am eating my second helping of gluten free macaroni and cheese...I never ate lunch, because right before I started breakfast, my friend texted me that she was going up to Mammoth Cave riding!!! so, I scrambled the eggs, slammed them down, pulled Lucy out of the pasture, loaded her up, and off we went.
> 
> We rode from about noon until 4. Did about 13 miles, with a good bit of trotting!


You should!! This show was an A rated show AND an open show! They had some CUTE driving horses! My favorite, Nistar Blazing Kansas, was there. CUTEST little Welsh pony EVER! He's been my favorite since back in.... 2007 I think? Or 2008. Can't remember which :lol: and the guys that run this show are super sweet and REALLY work to make sure no one misses a class due to conflict!

And ooh, that sounds like fun! Now I want to haul there to ride :lol: the first weekend in November we are hauling up to Ohio to ride with @evilamc, and I can't wait!!



greentree said:


> Sorry, I posted so I didn't lose the post... DH has Hee haw on, and Patti Page was singing The Tennessee Waltz, so we HAD to dance!!!
> 
> Anyway, the ride today reminded me of the old days of conditioning endurance horses...Lucy was an absolute DREAM! This was only her fifth time out on the trail, and this trail was in quite a state....she took it all in stride, lol! LOTS of rocks, quite a bit of mud, no problem for her. Lead or follow. I am quite proud of her...and if anyone out there is looking for a nice horse for trails, she is available!!!


Sounds like some tough trails! She sounds like a great little mare too! If only we could get a second horse :lol:

Dancing sounds like fun :wink: I'm glad you guys took that moment to dance!


----------



## Captain Evil

> In here (Portugal) people tend to only like very young horses (below 10 years old, average), and so for him is a very strange thing my love for older been there done that horses. Yesterday he told me he saw a really cheap mare, just like mine but younger and more round, and it would be cool to make a trade between them both. No it would not. And I think that besides her topline Tuya is still good looking overall.
> 
> Sorry the lecture, had to bring it out.
> 
> Here's a picture of her



Wow! She is so pretty! Is she any particular breed? We are going to the Azores next week, and I am really hoping to ride...


----------



## Change

Boy - gone a few hours and tons to respond to!

1st - @Tazzie - congratulations on a terrific show! That's a nice collection of ribbons you collected! And I love, Love, LOVE your traditional outfit. And your grin! Made me smile. Also, thanks for even considering coming down - yeah, KY is a bit of a haul. I picked up Tango just south of Lexington!

2nd - @Golden Horse - I'll be headed over to read of your adventures in a few. 

3rd - @greentree - Once I've got Tango working under saddle, I'd love to take him up to Mammoth Caves for a ride! Maybe we can arrange something next Spring? Or - if you have a spare horse to ride (sorry - can't absorb a third one), it might convince me to take a jaunt north!

And @TuyaGirl - Tuya looks terrific! My sister kept her two heart horses until they died - one at 37, the other at 39. Both were still being ridden into their late 20s. Copper - the one who died at 37 - sired one of my favorite colts. He was her first barrel horse, an incredible trail horse, AND... she trained him to carriages, and he was the only horse she trusted enough to haul Santa _inside_ a mall full of screaming children awaiting their arrival. He was an incredible horse. Snickers was her 2nd barrel horse and one fast boyo well into his early 30s. 

Okay - on to my day. Tango got saddled and bridled up today, and I managed to step up into one stirrup and lay over his back and love on him a bit. Not just once, either. I did it several times. That boy so wants to please once he figures out what it is that's being asked. He's still reactive and skittish, but he tries so hard. At one point, when I was just letting him relax and process, he put his head flat against my chest and let me rest my cheek on his forehead. And he just stood there. My heart melted. I love that boy.


----------



## JCnGrace

Sounds like everyone had a great horse weekend. Congrats to all of you on your shows and to the ones that had good trail rides (my favorite) and to Change for progressing with Tango. 
@TuyaGirl, I've buried quite a few and while it's heartbreaking at least you know what their golden years were like and know you did the best by them you could. I still wonder and worry about each and every horse I've ever sold and hope they have a good home. You do your best to make sure you sell them to a good home but I've found it's rarely a permanent home and so you have no idea what their next home is like. I sold one to a guy in Missouri who was buying him for his granddaughter then got contacted by a lady out in California who had bought him. Timing was right that the granddaughter was probably off to college so the horse got sold. Thankfully, the lady from CA absolutely adores him and says he will be with her for life. That was a good outcome but there are many more that I've never heard from their next owner.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@Tazzie I just love your outfit, boy I would love to dress Tuya like that. And me too 

@Golden Horse congrats!! I loved the pictures!  Fergie is so pretty, I have a special place in my heart for red mares, and she is strong built, like, like like!! 

@Captain Evil my mare is a cross between thoroughbred and arabian. Well, we are not 100% sure, as she came with no papers, but it is what everyone (including the vet) says. And thanks for the compliment on her 
I've never been to Azores (shame on me), but I know it is a wonderful place to visit, and I hope you can trail ride in there. When you return make sure you tell us if you liked it
Just because


Visit Azores | Horseriding Holidays in Azores - Horseback and Equestrian Vacations in Portugal - Europe | Visit Azores | Visit Azores

@ShirtHotTeez @Change @JCnGrace and to all who read the post, thank you so much for being supportive. I don't have many horse people friends, so this was the best place to share my annoyance. This is really a great comunity and I'm really glad I found it. 
Tuya is now 18 years old, when I bought her 6 years ago she was advertised as 10/11, but as soon as she arrived BO estimated her to be around 15/16. That was already old for his standards. I don't mind, I'm not brave enough to ride a 4 year old (even though I did it a few times for a short ride), and older, calm horses are far the best mounts for me. And she is still full of herself, trust me 
In a country where older horses are worthless I would take the risk of selling her and then loosing track of where she was. I could never deal with that. I confess I fear how I will deal with her last moments though... She is my first horse and all I ever wanted since I know myself.


Thank you all


----------



## Tazzie

Change said:


> Boy - gone a few hours and tons to respond to!
> 
> 1st - @Tazzie - congratulations on a terrific show! That's a nice collection of ribbons you collected! And I love, Love, LOVE your traditional outfit. And your grin! Made me smile. Also, thanks for even considering coming down - yeah, KY is a bit of a haul. I picked up Tango just south of Lexington!
> 
> 2nd - @Golden Horse - I'll be headed over to read of your adventures in a few.
> 
> 3rd - @greentree - Once I've got Tango working under saddle, I'd love to take him up to Mammoth Caves for a ride! Maybe we can arrange something next Spring? Or - if you have a spare horse to ride (sorry - can't absorb a third one), it might convince me to take a jaunt north!
> 
> And @TuyaGirl - Tuya looks terrific! My sister kept her two heart horses until they died - one at 37, the other at 39. Both were still being ridden into their late 20s. Copper - the one who died at 37 - sired one of my favorite colts. He was her first barrel horse, an incredible trail horse, AND... she trained him to carriages, and he was the only horse she trusted enough to haul Santa _inside_ a mall full of screaming children awaiting their arrival. He was an incredible horse. Snickers was her 2nd barrel horse and one fast boyo well into his early 30s.
> 
> Okay - on to my day. Tango got saddled and bridled up today, and I managed to step up into one stirrup and lay over his back and love on him a bit. Not just once, either. I did it several times. That boy so wants to please once he figures out what it is that's being asked. He's still reactive and skittish, but he tries so hard. At one point, when I was just letting him relax and process, he put his head flat against my chest and let me rest my cheek on his forehead. And he just stood there. My heart melted. I love that boy.


Thank you! I'm super proud  and I love it too! I usually get so focused on what I'm doing that I forget to smile. My friend (the photographer) happened to snap one of me where I was just enjoying the ride! And yeah... we are in the middle of no where, about 30 minutes south of Cincinnati. Tiny town :lol:

Yay for progress with Tango though!! How exciting! He sounds like such a special boy 



TuyaGirl said:


> @Tazzie I just love your outfit, boy I would love to dress Tuya like that. And me too
> 
> @Golden Horse congrats!! I loved the pictures!  Fergie is so pretty, I have a special place in my heart for red mares, and she is strong built, like, like like!!
> 
> @Captain Evil my mare is a cross between thoroughbred and arabian. Well, we are not 100% sure, as she came with no papers, but it is what everyone (including the vet) says. And thanks for the compliment on her
> I've never been to Azores (shame on me), but I know it is a wonderful place to visit, and I hope you can trail ride in there. When you return make sure you tell us if you liked it
> Just because
> 
> 
> Visit Azores | Horseriding Holidays in Azores - Horseback and Equestrian Vacations in Portugal - Europe | Visit Azores | Visit Azores
> 
> @ShirtHotTeez @Change @JCnGrace and to all who read the post, thank you so much for being supportive. I don't have many horse people friends, so this was the best place to share my annoyance. This is really a great comunity and I'm really glad I found it.
> Tuya is now 18 years old, when I bought her 6 years ago she was advertised as 10/11, but as soon as she arrived BO estimated her to be around 15/16. That was already old for his standards. I don't mind, I'm not brave enough to ride a 4 year old (even though I did it a few times for a short ride), and older, calm horses are far the best mounts for me. And she is still full of herself, trust me
> In a country where older horses are worthless I would take the risk of selling her and then loosing track of where she was. I could never deal with that. I confess I fear how I will deal with her last moments though... She is my first horse and all I ever wanted since I know myself.
> 
> 
> Thank you all


It's a whole lot of fun! The one I have now is a LOT cooler (temperature wise) than our former one. Our old one had no air flow and was HEAVY. This one is super light weight for both of us, so neither of us are as drenched in sweat! Always a great thing!

Far as keeping older horses, I say do what YOU want! I can guarantee Izzie will NEVER be for sale. She's family, and will be with us until we have to make that decision for her. Yes, it'll be hard. But when they give you so much.... you have to be there for them. Period. I've told my husband Izzie has already given me so much that if she had to retire tomorrow, I'd feed her until she was too uncomfortable to enjoy pasture life. I guess it's just what I feel people should do when they develop that partnership. I understand selling if you're not getting along, or if it was in the plans all along. But just because she's, to him, too old? Nope. Stick by your guns girl!

Now today, I have a light day at work.... finishing up the project I started last week, and we are doing a lab clean out today. What fun! :lol:


----------



## PoptartShop

SOOOO glad to see the show went well @Tazzie! 

I hope everyone's having a good Monday...MONDAY. Monday...bleh. LOL.
I rode this weekend a little bit, the rain held off only for a few hours though. 

I confess...I drank too much wine last night & I'm feeling it. Gahhhhhh. My friend's birthday was yesterday & we had a wine night. With pizza...it was well worth it though. Delish!


----------



## Tazzie

Thanks @PoptartShop!

That sounds like a fun night though! Well worth it! And yay for getting to ride!

We just did a lab clean out, woohoo! We filled up an entire dumpster cart (not a whole dumpster, just one of the carts they brought us) plus most of another smaller one. Our lab is cleaned out!


----------



## PoptartShop

Sweet!!!  Cleaning makes ya feel good!

Yeah, it was worth it but I'm like...half-dead at work right now LOL. Plus it's another cloudy, gloomy day. Definitely riding tomorrow though, supposed to be sunny the rest of the week.
@WhimsicalMe, beautiful ring! Love the rose gold.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I confess... I am considering something I didn't think I would even consider for years.


----------



## Golden Horse

Rainaisabelle said:


> I confess... I am considering something I didn't think I would even consider for years.


Do tell...

I confess, though I needed the walk, I wish that He Who Knows Better had listened when I said that we couldn't drive across the ditch...2 1/2 miles across fields...not good.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Golden Horse said:


> Do tell...
> 
> I confess, though I needed the walk, I wish that He Who Knows Better had listened when I said that we couldn't drive across the ditch...2 1/2 miles across fields...not good.


All hush hush at the moment


----------



## greentree

PoptartShop said:


> Sweet!!!  Cleaning makes ya feel good!
> 
> Yeah, it was worth it but I'm like...half-dead at work right now LOL. Plus it's another cloudy, gloomy day. Definitely riding tomorrow though, supposed to be sunny the rest of the week.
> @WhimsicalMe, beautiful ring! Love the rose gold.


If, cleaning makes you feel good, you are welcome to come to MY house anytime!!! I will gladly feed you and anybody you bring, and we can ride, too!!!!


----------



## Change

Ditto what @greentree said! I'll even buy wine, beer, pizza or grill steaks! I can't offer you a ride though. One still gimpy and the other well... I could let you ride him. ;-) It might be a bit of a wild ride, though!

We have a Customer who decided that 3 p.m. on a Monday was a good day to have a 2+ hour meeting. GAH!!


----------



## JCnGrace

I confess that the older I get the more the struggle to rearrange my whole routine in order to go somewhere. I swear we didn't need to leave home until 4:00 p.m. this afternoon to get to my sister's for a pitch-in dinner (distant relatives visiting from Michigan) and it took me all friggin day to get barn chores done, bake a cake, make scalloped potatoes, and get cleaned up. ALL FRIGGIN DAY!!!


----------



## tinyliny

Golden Horse said:


> Do tell...
> 
> I confess, though I needed the walk, I wish that He Who Knows Better had listened when I said that we couldn't drive across the ditch...2 1/2 miles across fields...not good.




you mean, "He Who Will Not be Told What to Do, NO Matter What!". 

I've met him!


----------



## tinyliny

greentree said:


> If, cleaning makes you feel good, you are welcome to come to MY house anytime!!! I will gladly feed you and anybody you bring, and we can ride, too!!!!



I'd rather clean someone elses house than my own. somehow, cleaning one's own house it never actually "looks" clean, and on one appreciates it. doing someone else's house, you become like a hero!


----------



## Change

When my kids were young, we allowed a young woman with a son a year younger than my youngest to park her trailer in our yard. In return, she watched our boys and kept house. I LOVED coming home to a clean house every day without having to lift a finger to get it! She'd cook several nights a week and we'd come home to wonderful meals. She'd even write out the grocery list for me! 

We used to tease her and call her "our" wife. I need a 'wife' now! LOL.


----------



## Change

Double Bubble, Love it or Hate it
This post is a ghost of the one above it!

;-)


----------



## Golden Horse

Change said:


> Double Bubble, Love it or Hate it
> This post is a ghost of the one above it!
> 
> ;-)


:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Save​


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

Rainaisabelle said:


> I confess... I am considering something I didn't think I would even consider for years.


Babies?


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

@TuyaGirl the cross of a full thoroughbred with a full arab is an Anglo-Arab. They can throw to either, so look more thoroughbred-y or more arab-y. Tuya looks a little more solid boned so may have something else in the mix.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

ShirtHotTeez said:


> Babies?


Babies but of a different kind


----------



## tinyliny

Actually, I want a wife. I mean, having a wife would be so nice; someone who makes a meal for you, and cooks your favorite food, who anticipates your needs, makes coming home a welcoming thing. yeah, I want a wife!


----------



## natisha

PoptartShop said:


> I am so sorry @Skyseternalangel, you have been through a lot lately. *hugs* Hang in there girly. I am sure it sucks that they aren't in cuddling moods when right now you need all the cuddles you can get.:icon_frown: You have better self-control than me, I would've been sucha B to that one! :-x People are a-holes. I deal with anxiety too, it sucks it never truly seems to go away.
> 
> I confess...yes, another rainy day. I was pretty mad this morning while driving to work because of what I witnessed. I was on 95, it was pouring rain...mind you, we are going like 65-70mph. The guy in the lane next to me was texting- like, he had BOTH hands on his PHONE above the steering wheel, no hands on the wheel itself. Like really???????? I just don't get it.:-x:-x:-x


I don't get it either. No one & nothing is so important that they can't pull over & do their texting.
I ride a motorcycle & all it would take is a lane drift to kill me. I guess some people just don't care.


----------



## JCnGrace

tinyliny said:


> Actually, I want a wife. I mean, having a wife would be so nice; someone who makes a meal for you, and cooks your favorite food, who anticipates your needs, makes coming home a welcoming thing. yeah, I want a wife!


Funny this subject came up because just a couple of days ago I was thinking about how nice it would be for someone to take care of ME for a change. One day would be nice, well then I'd probably want 2 days, 3, 4, 5...:smile:


----------



## tinyliny

l am especially careful with motorcycle riders. I witnessed a moto rider get hit, and seeing a human body fly through the air like that is not something you want to see twice.


----------



## natisha

tinyliny said:


> l am especially careful with motorcycle riders. I witnessed a moto rider get hit, and seeing a human body fly through the air like that is not something you want to see twice.


Thank you for that.
Texters aren't careful with anyone, too busy in their "me" world.
It takes a lot to **** me off but I am very generous with a one finger salute to texting drivers.


----------



## TuyaGirl

ShirtHotTeez said:


> @TuyaGirl the cross of a full thoroughbred with a full arab is an Anglo-Arab. They can throw to either, so look more thoroughbred-y or more arab-y. Tuya looks a little more solid boned so may have something else in the mix.


She looks more solid in the picture than she actually is, but sure, she can have Lusitano blood as well. Just a guess, because she belonged to a bullfight rider, don't know if she was born there or not. 

Other pictures just because I like to share


----------



## TuyaGirl

And just because today is the World Animal Day, and I'm bored at work, meet my cats 

The darker one is 17 years old, and is very special because he is blind. He already came to us like that, my father found him alone at night, he was a couple months old. The other one is a rescue as well.

So today is a spoil day for our friends, I don't have the chance to be with my mare, but tomorrow is a holiday here so I'll take her some treats


----------



## SwissMiss

tinyliny said:


> Actually, I want a wife. I mean, having a wife would be so nice; someone who makes a meal for you, and cooks your favorite food, who anticipates your needs, makes coming home a welcoming thing. yeah, I want a wife!


 Golly, I am soooo spoiled! I knew I hit the jackpot when I met DH, but the older I get, the more I appreciate those things. Nothing beats having dinner ready when you come home


----------



## PoptartShop

@greentree OK pizza and wine please! LOL.
I definitely feel good when my house is clean and even my car! Although sometimes I slack a little when I get busy. Just put some music on & clean clean clean! I can't clean without music lol.

I confess...I feel a whole lot better today. I can't wait to go riding after work. I miss my Redz boy! <3


----------



## greentree

My DH made dinner last night! He made the same thing one day last week for lunch when I was mad at him, and it turned out pretty good! Quesadillas, with the leftover pork shoulder.... First time in 33 years. Progress....maybe. He does not mind turning on the griddle...getting out a pan is beyond his skill set!

I confess that I am not looking forward to my " lunch date"....maybe it will be enjoyable, but I believe it is more along the lines of " my DD does so much work at your barn, and trains your horses, and yada, yada, yada, blah, blah" ugh. Funny that I told Heather (while we were riding on Sunday) this would happen...I should NOT have put it out there. Oh well, free lunch, even if it gives me heartburn, lol!


----------



## 6gun Kid

tinyliny said:


> you mean, "He Who Will Not be Told What to Do, NO Matter What!".
> 
> I've met him!


Unfortunately, on occasion, so has my wife.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

@6gun Kid :rofl: 
@TuyaGirl if your horse is your perfect fit it doesn't matter what breeding she has. I always loved the thoroughbreds and when I am able I will get another, but that is also due in no small part to the fact I will get what I want for under a grand, and that is NZ dollars!! 
Your dark cat is very like my old lady cat that I had to PTS at the beginning of the year. She was abt 17 vet said she got a clot, it paralyzed her hind legs.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@*ShirtHotTeez* I definately love thoroughbreds!! Just not the most popular breed around here
 Tuya is actually quite small, I always prefered taller horses, but I had to buy something according to my experience, lack of confidence and purse  
She did not fail my expectations 
So sorry to hear about your cat, mine a few months ago scared the crap out of us because for a few seconds he could not move and kept trying to stand up with no success. Then he managed to sit, but seemed really confused for a while. I'm glad it never hapenned again.


----------



## greentree

@TuyaGirl , she is just gorgeous! She looks tall!

Love the kitties!


----------



## JCnGrace

Tuya is my FAVORITE horse color!


----------



## Golden Horse

I confess it is 9am and I am drinking coffee in bed! It is pouring with rain, my knee is complaining about the walk yesterday so I'm starting slow. These guys are happy though. How times have changed, the man I married would never of allowed animals on the bed!


----------



## Mulefeather

I confess I slept like utter crap last night. Too cool outside at night to turn the AC on, so I run the risk of freezing out my roommates if I turn it on. So, I have to suffer through the excessive sweating my medicine brings on, and being overly hot ALL the time. Once the house purchase goes through, I am going to be talking to my doctor about weaning off my current anti-depressant and trying to manage my anxiety with diet, therapy, and exercise as I did before. It's not a perfect solution but it beats not being able to walk around with my friends without being a dripping, sweaty mess 30 minutes in. 

It's starting to settle in that, oh my god, I am going to OWN A HOUSE at the end of this month. I had a minor panic last night after I left the mortgage rep's office from signing the applications/agreements. I never dreamed I would be doing this alone, years ago. But, I feel like my grandmother would be proud and happy that the money she left me when she passed away has gone to the cause of improving my life. 

So the next big project, horse shopping, will be after I get a sense of what my monthly budget looks like. I'm also scared/excited/elated about that, too. The last time I picked a horse for myself, she nearly killed someone - so I will definitely be getting my trainer to help!


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582

Who's the fluffy pup @ Golden Horse;?? Looks very cute


----------



## Golden Horse

BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 said:


> Who's the fluffy pup Golden Horse?? Looks very cute


You can't call him CUTE, he's a Jack Russell, they don't do cute!

He is 10 years old, technically he is my dog, bought as a birthday present, but right from the start my husband has been his person :grin:


----------



## tinyliny

Is that Badger ?


----------



## Golden Horse

Yup, that's him


----------



## tinyliny

I love that name. How old is he now?


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582

Golden Horse said:


> You can't call him CUTE, he's a Jack Russell, they don't do cute!
> 
> He is 10 years old, technically he is my dog, bought as a birthday present, but right from the start my husband has been his person :grin:
> 
> View attachment 835225


I beg to differ! He's adorable! :grin:

One of our two dogs is like 25-50% Jack Russell. Her mom was half JR, half Chihuahua, dad is a Chihuahua. I absolutely love your little guys face. 

Lol, I understand the "your dog is now my dog" thing.


----------



## Tazzie

That picture is awesome! Badger is cute :lol: handsome? What do you him to be called :lol:

Anyway, meeting Nick down at the farm tonight to ride! Izzie got well earned days off after the last show. Probably going to be a short ride so Nick can head into the woods to hunt. I don't want to take up all the valuable time! Just thankful I'll get to do a little bit of riding!

And this is the week of his brother's wedding... Tomorrow I'm meeting my sister in law and mother in law, and we're getting our nails done. The bridal party is getting them done Thursday. We were invited, but eh. We will meet up afterward for dinner. Going to go ride Thursday instead :lol: Friday is the rehearsal, Saturday is the wedding. Mother in law is being AWESOME. Told me to drop the kids off and go ride in the morning. No one has to be anywhere until 1, so we can ride! Oh yeah! I'm glad my mother understands our want/need to ride. We just have 2.5 weeks till our last show of the year. Then we can back off a touch on the training. Not stopping fully, but not going as hard core. We plan to do some winter shows this year, but don't feel the need to campaign super hard. We shall see how it all goes!

Sorry for the rambling :lol: mentally exhausted from yesterday. We did that lab clean out. My girls are like me and throw stuff away if we haven't used it. I had to help another lady in the afternoon who is truly a hoarder. It was brutal, but we made progress. Just tough since we are polar opposites in that aspect. And today I have nothing for this afternoon... may pop some popcorn and read some threads :lol:


----------



## PoptartShop

Aww Badger is handsomecuteadorable.  Too much? LOL.

Yay that's good you can get a ride in. I'm so excited to ride finally. Even a few days without riding makes me so antsy! Ahhh a wedding, that'll be fun too. I've actually never been to a wedding.  Been to funerals, but not weddings. It sucks. Always wanted to go to one...someone close to me needs to get married LOL.


----------



## Golden Horse

tinyliny said:


> I love that name. How old is he now?


He is 10 years old



BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 said:


> I beg to differ! He's adorable! :grin:
> 
> One of our two dogs is like 25-50% Jack Russell. Her mom was half JR, half Chihuahua, dad is a Chihuahua. I absolutely love your little guys face.
> 
> Lol, I understand the "your dog is now my dog" thing.


 @Tazzie we call him Handsome!

Lol, he is entirely adorable, and you can choose your dog, but a dog will choose its person



Save
Save​


----------



## Captain Evil

Golden Horse said:


> You can't call him CUTE, he's a Jack Russell, they don't do cute!
> 
> He is 10 years old, technically he is my dog, bought as a birthday present, but right from the start my husband has been his person :grin:
> 
> View attachment 835225


Sorry, Golden Horse. He may not like it, he may bite me for agreeing, but I'm in the "He is utterly adorable" camp.


----------



## Golden Horse

@Captain Evil shhhhh he has never even threatened to bite a person, barks when people come, heard him growl once, maybe twice....but number of rats, gophers, mice, snakes and other small varmits killed? no idea, 100's, he is a very efficient little killing machine


----------



## Captain Evil

I confess...
I'm feeling quite done in today; we just lost our old Newfoundland girl, Halo, to cancer. She was fine on Sunday, got a new haircut, but yesterday, she couldn't get comfortable, and this morning she was miserable. So we were at the vets when they opened, and she was just loaded with cancer.









Halo and her half brother Leviathan. Halo was 10 and a half; Levi was a year younger and died of cancer last July. What is with all the cancer?

My DH is out fishing and doesn't know yet... 

I dread telling him.


----------



## Golden Horse

@Captain Evil no words just hugs


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

@Captain Evil so sorry. Especially being unexpected :hug:


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582

Sorry to hear that Captain Evil. They're both beautiful dogs.


----------



## Golden Horse

I confess I don't like this forecast


----------



## TuyaGirl

@JCnGrace thanks!! When I started looking for my first horse I was more into bays / dark bays, but decided to have a look at this chestnut mare and she stole my heart. I now love the colour, especially red mares 
@Captain Evil so sorry for you sudden lost *hugs*
@Golden Horse what a cute little felow  BO's son has a short hair female
Meet Polly, the hyperactive dog


----------



## TuyaGirl

Sometimes when I upload pictures from my phone they appear sideways in here.
I confess that is really annoying :-( 
Polly is standing on a portuguese saddle on a horse, just in case it is hard to see... Sorry.


----------



## Tazzie

I'm so sorry @Captain Evil  worse since it was unexpected. Cancer is a horrible thing in dogs  my mom lost her lab to it a few years back.


----------



## Tazzie

I confess, I totally did the Transformation Tuesday thing on Facebook. One of our old canter pics popped up on my screensaver and I was taken aback by the change in Izzie in less than a year. The top picture for cantering was from Labor Day last year. The bottom cantering was from May 21st of this year. And the trotting pictures too. The top was from our last show on October 15th, and the bottom is from Regionals, July 2nd. Big changes in my little mare!


----------



## greentree

I confess that I have hit the wine....I spent 5 HOURS at LUNCH (no martinis!!!) Being a therapist, and learning a bunch of stuff about my dear neighbor that I really did not want to know...we did discuss the FB incident....briefly.


----------



## JCnGrace

Captain Evil said:


> I confess...
> I'm feeling quite done in today; we just lost our old Newfoundland girl, Halo, to cancer. She was fine on Sunday, got a new haircut, but yesterday, she couldn't get comfortable, and this morning she was miserable. So we were at the vets when they opened, and she was just loaded with cancer.
> 
> View attachment 835265
> 
> 
> Halo and her half brother Leviathan. Halo was 10 and a half; Levi was a year younger and died of cancer last July. What is with all the cancer?
> 
> My DH is out fishing and doesn't know yet...
> 
> I dread telling him.


I'm so sorry about Halo. I love Newfies. Had one once but gave him away to an acquaintance that had air conditioning because he was miserable in the heat.



greentree said:


> I confess that I have hit the wine....I spent 5 HOURS at LUNCH (no martinis!!!) Being a therapist, and learning a bunch of stuff about my dear neighbor that I really did not want to know...we did discuss the FB incident....briefly.


I hate that! I've been known to start yelling "TMI!!!" while holding my fingers in my ears. LOL I don't want to know any secrets or private things because it takes way too much effort to remember what I can or cannot talk about. My oldest sister told me she was pregnant and said it was a secret because she thought I would tell mom and she wouldn't have to (don't know why she didn't want to, she was a married woman and not living at home so???). I still remember my whole family ganging up on me and trying to get me to spill my guts once the cat was out of the bag. (Insert smiley with zippered lips)


----------



## Change

I confess I have to get off the computer, get dressed, and go to work. BLEH. Oh yeah - need to feed the horses somewhere in there, too. ;-)


----------



## Change

I confess I'm not going to work, after all. Tummy is suddenly Very Unhappy.


----------



## Tazzie

I confess, I didn't get to ride last night :sad: Nick got forced to work late. Today I have to go get my nails done with my in laws, fun.... so no riding today. Tomorrow, long as Nick doesn't get forced AGAIN, I'll be riding before I have to meet up with the wedding party for dinner. Already trying to come up with an excuse to get out of that. Need to think. Not in a mood to be social with ANYONE anymore.

I confess, I was MAD last night (and still a bit peeved). Let me go back again. I'm NOT in the wedding. I STILL have to wear a purple dress (I had one given to me, so at least I paid nothing for it; still mad about that.) Wedding is this Saturday. I had to run the wedding shower (I was the speaker; because my mother in law MADE me do it and gave excuses for my sister in laws on why THEY couldn't do it. Yes, let's have the one with severe anxiety talking in front of people be the one running the show! It was a disaster.) Fast forward to last night. I'm literally counting down the days till the dang thing is done. Rehearsal is on Friday, so next available day to ride is Saturday morning since Nick isn't needed until 1 (he's a groomsman; Kaleb is the ring bearer). Mother in law texted us last night. After 9 pm (PAST MY CUT OFF FOR TEXTS; aka, I will not answer after 9 if I do not want to.) Said she got candles for the rehearsal, but she's expecting the rest of us to step up and buy decorations for this thing. Doesn't care what, but "I like classic." What. The. Heck. No. Absolutely not. I'm not spending MY money on a wedding I'M NOT IN. This is NOT normal. Plus, I work a full time job. WHEN am I to go shopping when she books EVERY SINGLE NIGHT this week. What little time I DO have will be for Nick, the kids and what riding I CAN do. Ask my freaking sister in laws. They basically work part time (one DOES work part time; she's off every Wednesday and Thursday) or at least have days off during the day (other sister in law is an ER nurse; she has weird hours). Yesterday, I left work at 3:30. I picked up the kids at 5:20 because I hit MASSIVE traffic.

Arg, sorry for the venting. I'm so over all of this. I've seriously thought about skipping the wedding altogether, but I do like my future sister in law and I like my brother in law. They just have NO idea what is going on behind the scenes.


----------



## Mulefeather

@Tazzie - Argh, that whole thing just sounds infuriating! You don't bold-facedly demand that the rest of the family spend money on a wedding they aren't planning. That's not how that works. Wishing you patience as the whole thing works itself out - I hate wedding planning and I refuse to have another one if Boyfriend and I ever get married. 

I can't wait to be moved! I'm so tired of living in one room with all my worldly possessions, and it's going to be so weird to go from that to a whole HOUSE. A house that I don't have to share with anyone, where I can do whatever I want!


----------



## PoptartShop

Tazzie said:


> I confess, I didn't get to ride last night :sad: Nick got forced to work late. Today I have to go get my nails done with my in laws, fun.... so no riding today. Tomorrow, long as Nick doesn't get forced AGAIN, I'll be riding before I have to meet up with the wedding party for dinner. Already trying to come up with an excuse to get out of that. Need to think. Not in a mood to be social with ANYONE anymore.
> 
> I confess, I was MAD last night (and still a bit peeved). Let me go back again. I'm NOT in the wedding. I STILL have to wear a purple dress (I had one given to me, so at least I paid nothing for it; still mad about that.) Wedding is this Saturday. I had to run the wedding shower (I was the speaker; because my mother in law MADE me do it and gave excuses for my sister in laws on why THEY couldn't do it. Yes, let's have the one with severe anxiety talking in front of people be the one running the show! It was a disaster.) Fast forward to last night. I'm literally counting down the days till the dang thing is done. Rehearsal is on Friday, so next available day to ride is Saturday morning since Nick isn't needed until 1 (he's a groomsman; Kaleb is the ring bearer). Mother in law texted us last night. After 9 pm (PAST MY CUT OFF FOR TEXTS; aka, I will not answer after 9 if I do not want to.) Said she got candles for the rehearsal, but she's expecting the rest of us to step up and buy decorations for this thing. Doesn't care what, but "I like classic." What. The. Heck. No. Absolutely not. I'm not spending MY money on a wedding I'M NOT IN. This is NOT normal. Plus, I work a full time job. WHEN am I to go shopping when she books EVERY SINGLE NIGHT this week. What little time I DO have will be for Nick, the kids and what riding I CAN do. Ask my freaking sister in laws. They basically work part time (one DOES work part time; she's off every Wednesday and Thursday) or at least have days off during the day (other sister in law is an ER nurse; she has weird hours). Yesterday, I left work at 3:30. I picked up the kids at 5:20 because I hit MASSIVE traffic.
> 
> Arg, sorry for the venting. I'm so over all of this. I've seriously thought about skipping the wedding altogether, but I do like my future sister in law and I like my brother in law. They just have NO idea what is going on behind the scenes.


Are you kidding me?!! Exactly, why would you spend money on decorations when you aren't even going to be in it? Makes no sense at all. That's super irritating.:-x Really inconsiderate too. You're a busy woman, what do they expect? People are super inconsiderate. I'd be ****ed too. Ugh. If only they knew!!!
@*Mulefeather* , I currently live by myself & I couldn't be happier either, it's really the best LOL. Until my prince charming shows up..but yeah, you will love it. Can't happen soon enough huh?!:grin:
@Change I hope you feel better. 

I confess...last night, I got to the barn later than usual because of TRAFFIC (what else is new?!) & it got dark early, so had to turn on the arena lights. Redz isn't used to riding in the dark, so he was a bit spooky but I calmed him down. He definitely needs reassurance at times. Me and my 2 barn friends rode together, just talked and just hungout on our horses. I did 'all around the world' with Redz and he didn't move an inch. LOL! Such a good boy. Hopefully no traffic tonight so I can enjoy the DAYLIGHT when I ride. Sigh. Perks of working 8-4:30 every day...NOT.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Golden Horse said:


> I confess it is 9am and I am drinking coffee in bed! It is pouring with rain, my knee is complaining about the walk yesterday so I'm starting slow. These guys are happy though. How times have changed, the man I married would never of allowed animals on the bed!


I must be getting a slow start as well. It's 7am and I'm lounging in bed with the dogs curled up on DH's side (he left for work an hour ago) and Cosmo wandering the bedroom, attacking my feet at random. 

I confess that I'm a horrible wife. I love my husband dearly, but I rather enjoy my two days off without him here. Yesterday, his boss called him and told him they didn't need him, so he stayed home from work. I got nothing done all day because I had to entertain him. Whenever we are home together, it somehow becomes my job to keep him entertained and keep him from getting bored. On my days off, I usually like to watch TV or movies and write. You know, things I don't get to do during the week because I'm either working or entertaining him. *sigh* :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## Tazzie

@Mulefeather and @PoptarShop, my patience is waning. I'm typically a VERY patient person, but I've about had it. I write here so I don't blow up MASSIVELY at her, which would be extremely detrimental since we are neighbors as well (yeah, not kidding.... we live on the same ridgetop; my kids can drive their power wheels truck over to visit.) It's Nick's step mom, and she can be SO overbearing. I texted her, outside of the group chat (yup, group chat with me, my MIL and my two SILs), and told her that I have ZERO time to go get decorations nor any room left in my budget. I JUST sent in our entry for our last major show of the year (a whopping $311 that WAS budgeted and planned for), and Nick has to pick up grain tonight. All budgeted for. Decorations for a wedding I'm not in was not budgeted for. Nor the time. Here is my schedule as it stands for this week:

Today, I've been roped into doing nails with said MIL and the SIL who is NOT in the wedding (who has no issue buying a purple dress or buying decorations). I knew we were doing nails with the bridal party, but now we are the day before. So the cost of nails was budgeted for (I run a VERY tight budget; like Nick asks before he buys ANYTHING unnecessary or even things necessary). I will be rushing home afterward to have dinner with Nick. He worked late last night so we didn't see him. He has to work at 11 pm tonight (he's working what he can so he doesn't get forced the weekend of my last show.)

Tomorrow, I am HOPING to squeeze in a ride as soon as Nick is off of work. That is if he isn't held to work (he shouldn't since he's going in at 11; they'd have to pay him double time). After riding I need to change (and be smelly!!) and go straight to meet the bridal party for dinner. I may or may not have the kids since Nick wants to hunt. He works so much and helps me so much that I have NO right to tell him he can't hunt. Plus, we need the meat.

Friday, rehearsal. And the day they would need the decorations by.

Where in all of that is time to shop? I work an hour from home. Last night traffic was SO bad (who in their right mind closes a lane on a MAJOR highway around Cincinnati to do bridge work, during rush hour???) that I left work at 3:30 and got to my babysitter's right at 5:20, when she had to leave. I live in the middle of nowhere. I could shop where I work, and hit even worse rush hour traffic. Or drive out WAY after rush hour traffic to go Florence to shop. Neither are happening in what little time I have between now and the rehearsal.

I'm just so fed up. There is so much more. Like, combined Halloween costumes. I'm putting my foot down next year. My kids will pick what they want. This year, the three girls are butterflies and Kaleb is the butterfly catcher (we combine with my SIL). But they are at the age they should be allowed to choose. We always were allowed to. I don't want them soured on Halloween :sad:

Gah, I'm so sorry for all the venting guys. You all keep me sane when I feel I'm losing my grip on my reality, on my temper, on my patience.

But I'm excited for you Mulefeather! Moving into your own house will be AMAZING!

Poptart, have a great ride tonight!! I hope the traffic isn't too bad you can't ride during the daylight!

I'm still holding out hope I can ride tomorrow :lol:

Ok, let me try to do something positive.... I'm thankful my husband DOES work all this overtime. He's working like he does so we can move forward in life. We want a farm. We want to bring Izzie home. We want to have more horses. We want to have cows. We want a bigger home. We want an indoor arena. He's working to make it happen, and I LOVE him for it!


----------



## greentree

I confess that I am flummoxed by my insurance policy......what the heck is ",limited pollution liability" on an organic farm????
And then there is"sudden and accidentalloss caused by artificially generated electrical currents"????

Then, I have ice, snow and sleet coverage, but my damaged roof is not damaged , but defective. 

But, they think *I*,am the CRAZY one?????


----------



## JCnGrace

Change said:


> I confess I'm not going to work, after all. Tummy is suddenly Very Unhappy.


Feel better soon!



Tazzie said:


> I confess, I didn't get to ride last night :sad: Nick got forced to work late. Today I have to go get my nails done with my in laws, fun.... so no riding today. Tomorrow, long as Nick doesn't get forced AGAIN, I'll be riding before I have to meet up with the wedding party for dinner. Already trying to come up with an excuse to get out of that. Need to think. Not in a mood to be social with ANYONE anymore.
> 
> I confess, I was MAD last night (and still a bit peeved). Let me go back again. I'm NOT in the wedding. I STILL have to wear a purple dress (I had one given to me, so at least I paid nothing for it; still mad about that.) Wedding is this Saturday. I had to run the wedding shower (I was the speaker; because my mother in law MADE me do it and gave excuses for my sister in laws on why THEY couldn't do it. Yes, let's have the one with severe anxiety talking in front of people be the one running the show! It was a disaster.) Fast forward to last night. I'm literally counting down the days till the dang thing is done. Rehearsal is on Friday, so next available day to ride is Saturday morning since Nick isn't needed until 1 (he's a groomsman; Kaleb is the ring bearer). Mother in law texted us last night. After 9 pm (PAST MY CUT OFF FOR TEXTS; aka, I will not answer after 9 if I do not want to.) Said she got candles for the rehearsal, but she's expecting the rest of us to step up and buy decorations for this thing. Doesn't care what, but "I like classic." What. The. Heck. No. Absolutely not. I'm not spending MY money on a wedding I'M NOT IN. This is NOT normal. Plus, I work a full time job. WHEN am I to go shopping when she books EVERY SINGLE NIGHT this week. What little time I DO have will be for Nick, the kids and what riding I CAN do. Ask my freaking sister in laws. They basically work part time (one DOES work part time; she's off every Wednesday and Thursday) or at least have days off during the day (other sister in law is an ER nurse; she has weird hours). Yesterday, I left work at 3:30. I picked up the kids at 5:20 because I hit MASSIVE traffic.
> 
> Arg, sorry for the venting. I'm so over all of this. I've seriously thought about skipping the wedding altogether, but I do like my future sister in law and I like my brother in law. They just have NO idea what is going on behind the scenes.


I am a firm believer that everyone should run off and elope and quit spending thousands of bucks on a wedding most people only attend out of a sense of duty anyway. 



Mulefeather said:


> @*Tazzie* - Argh, that whole thing just sounds infuriating! You don't bold-facedly demand that the rest of the family spend money on a wedding they aren't planning. That's not how that works. Wishing you patience as the whole thing works itself out - I hate wedding planning and I refuse to have another one if Boyfriend and I ever get married.
> 
> I can't wait to be moved! I'm so tired of living in one room with all my worldly possessions, and it's going to be so weird to go from that to a whole HOUSE. A house that I don't have to share with anyone, where I can do whatever I want!


I'm so glad you're on the final countdown. I bet it has felt like forever to you to get the whole process completed. If your family is like mine you will become their dumping grounds for furniture and other stuff they no longer want so you'll have to learn to say no or look like a hoarder. LOL


----------



## Tazzie

JCnGrace said:


> I am a firm believer that everyone should run off and elope and quit spending thousands of bucks on a wedding most people only attend out of a sense of duty anyway.


Yeah, looking back, I wish we had just eloped. I'm SO tired of going to weddings. Or showers for weddings and babies. I'm expected to go to every. single. one. I missed one (truly forgot) and boy was I told. Won't it be a shock to her when I purposely don't go to the next one (I'm not driving to Indiana to attend a baby shower for someone who NEVER attends the showers over here; no thanks.)

I've just had it. And just ARG. She's texting me about another thing now. I'm just so annoyed.


----------



## GMA100

@Change that's to bad, I have some sort of stomach thing too. NOT fun.


I confess I think Asher might be getting some stripes on his legs!:clap::clap::grin:







So happy about it, at least he isn't black anymore.:grin:


----------



## greentree

Change, sorry you are not feeling well. I had that stomach thing last week. Weird that DH and DS did not get it....

Get better soon!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I confess that I've been oddly productive today. I've written four new pages on the novel I'm working on for NaNoWriMo (shhhhhh...I'm "cheating" by getting a head start before November 1). Considering I am having to hand-write everything, that's not bad. I wish I had either a new laptop or that Bamboo thing that converts handwriting into typed.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

@Tazzie Kia kaha (be strong) it is nearly over. Sounds like you and Nick have a great relationship that is wonderful and you both are generous with each others interests 
@DraftyAiresMum it is not your job to 'entertain' your husband. Don't create this habit. Do things together that is mutually pleasing but if he is just sitting around you go about doing 'your thing' including going to see your horse. If you find it a bit annoying now consider how you will view this several years down the track! ...from one who knows...


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

@ShirtHotTeez, tell my DH that. If I don't pay attention to him and entertain him, he just annoys me and messes with me until I do. Ignoring him makes it worse. Even sitting on the couch watching TV or a movie requires my full and undivided attention (on him and the show) or else he gets all ****y with me.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@Tazzie be patient, it's almost over, but I sure do understand you. Especially the part where I'm too attached to my own routines, and if I'm forced to follow a different route for something not that pleasurable for me, well, I get mad and cranky.

@Change hope you feel better soon 

@Mulefeather glad to hear about the move. No comparison between living in a room or in our own house / space.
@GMA100 Nice horse 

Remember me telling I was going to bring Tuya a treat because of Animal Day? I confess I forgot. Shame on me... On the other hand her reward was me letting her be a horse, just groomed her before bringing her in to eat, and that was it


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I confess I am so excited about what Le in the works at the moment ! I will let everyone know as soon as I know


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

DraftyAiresMum said:


> @ShirtHotTeez, tell my DH that. If I don't pay attention to him and entertain him, he just annoys me and messes with me until I do. Ignoring him makes it worse. Even sitting on the couch watching TV or a movie requires my full and undivided attention (on him and the show) or else he gets all ****y with me.


You worry me. What is the scenario in a few years...you sell your horse because you don't have 'time' for him while you sit on couch and pander to unreasonable expectations? If DH goes to barn with you sometimes or you go to park or river or (something) together and DO things, or even watching a movie because you BOTH want to then that is ok. But bending to his moods and doing something you don't want to because he gets ****y??? Start discussing this now, the Orange FLAGs are up.

Listen to one who gave up things because of the moods of another. You won't feel satisfied by it later and may regret some decisions... :-(


----------



## Rainaisabelle

ShirtHotTeez said:


> You worry me. What is the scenario in a few years...you sell your horse because you don't have 'time' for him while you sit on couch and pander to unreasonable expectations? If DH goes to barn with you sometimes or you go to park or river or (something) together and DO things, or even watching a movie because you BOTH want to then that is ok. But bending to his moods and doing something you don't want to because he gets ****y??? Start discussing this now, the Orange FLAGs are up.
> 
> Listen to one who gave up things because of the moods of another. You won't feel satisfied by it later and may regret some decisions... :-(


Agreed, I get a bit disturbed by your posts about your relationship with DH you shouldn't have to pander to him he's a grown man he can entertain himself


----------



## Tazzie

ShirtHotTeez said:


> @Tazzie Kia kaha (be strong) it is nearly over. Sounds like you and Nick have a great relationship that is wonderful and you both are generous with each others interests
> 
> @DraftyAiresMum it is not your job to 'entertain' your husband. Don't create this habit. Do things together that is mutually pleasing but if he is just sitting around you go about doing 'your thing' including going to see your horse. If you find it a bit annoying now consider how you will view this several years down the track! ...from one who knows...


We really do. He's absolutely my rock, especially in situations outside of my control. Thank goodness it is almost over.

She was at least understanding when I told her I have NO time to go look, and NO money in the budget. Especially after spending *$108 (after tip)* on nails for me and Syd!! I have the shellac on my hands and toes because I'm hard on my nails. But sheesh. I wasn't expecting THAT large of a bill...



TuyaGirl said:


> @Tazzie be patient, it's almost over, but I sure do understand you. Especially the part where I'm too attached to my own routines, and if I'm forced to follow a different route for something not that pleasurable for me, well, I get mad and cranky.
> 
> @Change hope you feel better soon
> 
> @Mulefeather glad to hear about the move. No comparison between living in a room or in our own house / space.
> @GMA100 Nice horse
> 
> Remember me telling I was going to bring Tuya a treat because of Animal Day? I confess I forgot. Shame on me... On the other hand her reward was me letting her be a horse, just groomed her before bringing her in to eat, and that was it


I don't so much mind the routine is messed up. But rather she's taking every night this week for this stuff. It'll all work out. We're going to get through this. Plus, I told her after the wedding Nick will be going hard core with overtime. Our friend/BO will hang around while I ride (I have NEVER ridden alone), I just would need a sitter. She said any day but Tuesday (visits Nick's grandma that day.) I just have to make it through the week.

Drafty, I would not be ok with that situation. You should NEVER been the source of entertainment all the time. Everyone needs downtime. And you need to see your boy...


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I confess I have posted in my journal about what I am excited about!!


----------



## JCnGrace

Off to read it so I can end the suspense!


----------



## JCnGrace

I confess that tonight I had to clear some old leftovers out of the fridge to make room for new leftovers, which will also probably be thrown out eventually so why do I bother? LOL


----------



## Golden Horse

JCnGrace said:


> I confess that tonight I had to clear some old leftovers out of the fridge to make room for new leftovers, which will also probably be thrown out eventually so why do I bother? LOL


Glad that I'm not the only one 

I went one better tonight though, poured the gravy and veggies that were left in the crock pot in a bowl to put in the fridge, instead put it on the floor for Badger, OOPS


----------



## JCnGrace

Golden Horse said:


> Glad that I'm not the only one
> 
> I went one better tonight though, poured the gravy and veggies that were left in the crock pot in a bowl to put in the fridge, instead put it on the floor for Badger, OOPS


I have a dog and a hubby who doesn't like gravy (like, really, a dog who won't eat gravy? not even sausage gravy!), while I love it too much. I should have cut that pork tenderloin in half before I froze it instead of having to cook the whole thing. I will eat leftovers until they're gone but I have a picky *** husband who doesn't do leftovers so if I have to cook something new I'm gonna eat it. The step-son was here for supper tonight and I just can't get used to the fact that he eats like a bird and looks like skin over a skeleton. I come from a farming family and we all eat like farm hands and look like blimps. LOL


----------



## Tazzie

Oh man, we purposely make more of whatever is for dinner just so we can have leftovers for lunch!! It keeps us from going out to eat all the time (Nick treats himself to lunch on pay day, and he will go out to eat if he has to work late since they give him meal monies, but we really don't go out at all). I can count on my hands how many times I've gone out to eat though since I've been here... I've been here over a year :lol: leftovers for the win in our house!

Way better mood and mindset today! Kiddos were in GREAT moods this morning! Which was helpful since Nick was still working and I was flying solo this morning! And still have plans to ride this afternoon, woohoo! I miss my sassy princess!


----------



## Drifting

I confess I just bought my first pair of half-chaps today, so I can start English lessons over the winter. I got Perri's since I have a larger calf. @[email protected] Now to schedule the actual lessons.


----------



## greentree

I confess that I am tormented by what to do about my "helper". Part of me wants to tell her DM that she can no longer come over to ride for free, but then the mother in me says she needs the horses, then the scrooge says , "Why should she get FREE therapy from ME??"

Because the nosy narcissist wanted confirmation of her discernment, and got it....now cannot un-know it....gah! They should be paying for MY therapy !!


----------



## PoptartShop

I confess...I'm really going through it right now.
I was on my way to the barn yesterday from work, to ride...& I didn't make it, because I ended up getting T-BONED at an intersection. On a 2-lane road. 

Someone pulled out and clearly wasn't paying attention and rammed my passenger side door and back door of my car as I was driving along the road. :sad::sad: So, my car is in the body shop. I believe it's fixable but still, it really took its toll on me. I'm going to the chiro tomorrow because I definitely made my lower back/side sore from the impact. I got t-boned by a big dodge ram truck. The lady driving it felt bad at first and was so sorry, but once the cops came she flipped her story. But the damages prove otherwise, I'm just upset. I hate people like that. Plus, it was her boyfriend's truck not even hers.

So...if I'm not on here for a few days that's why, trying to get myself back together. Ugh. I'm actually at work today too, and it's really hard to concentrate. :sad: Saturday is our last schooling show & I haven't showed in years so I'd like to at least go to it but I don't know if I'll be up for it now. After work today & tomorrow I won't have time to ride ether because after work I have to get my rental car today, then tomorrow the chiro. It just sucks.


----------



## Golden Horse

@PoptartShop have you had a check up? Hope that you haven't got any lasting hurts.

Is your car totalled?


----------



## Drifting

@PoptartShop Oh that blows, I hope you feel better and your car makes it out alright.


----------



## greentree

@PoptartShop , I am so sorry!!! Take care of yourself! Get checked by a real dr.


----------



## Tazzie

What a jerk @PoptartShop!! Did you get a checkup? You could have done more damage than you realized :/ but shame people have to flip their story! I accidentaly rear ended some (at slow speed, in the rain) and when the cop pulled up I spoke up before the lady and said "it was entirely my fault, none of the blame is on her." He didn't give me a ticket. But flipping a story?? Sheesh!! What kind of car do you drive? When I'm driving Nick's Dodge 2500 I'm always EXTRA careful. For one, I'm bigger than a lot of other people (and I'm a small person driving this big thing.) And two, my husband would kill me if I wrecked it.

Please do get checked out though.


----------



## GMA100

@poptart, hope you get to feeling better.


I confess our registered BC is having puppies right now! She's already had four, and hopefully she'll have at least one more.


----------



## Captain Evil

BC = Border Collie? Want Want Want...


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Hope you're alright poptart!!!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Sending you love and healing from Sky and I and the kittens, Poptart  <3


----------



## GMA100

Captain Evil said:


> BC = Border Collie? Want Want Want...


YEP! They will be for sale. We could ship one to you:grin:.


----------



## Golden Horse

I confess I am confused, I was delighted to get a 3rd and two 4ths at the Provincial Show, but the results were published today...totally happy with my 3rd and one 4th, but the other one? Another girl and I scored 62.381% which was the third highest score in the class, so surely we should have tied in 3rd place? It isn't a huge deal, just bugging me a little


----------



## JCnGrace

PoptartShop said:


> I confess...I'm really going through it right now.
> I was on my way to the barn yesterday from work, to ride...& I didn't make it, because I ended up getting T-BONED at an intersection. On a 2-lane road.
> 
> Someone pulled out and clearly wasn't paying attention and rammed my passenger side door and back door of my car as I was driving along the road. :sad::sad: So, my car is in the body shop. I believe it's fixable but still, it really took its toll on me. I'm going to the chiro tomorrow because I definitely made my lower back/side sore from the impact. I got t-boned by a big dodge ram truck. The lady driving it felt bad at first and was so sorry, but once the cops came she flipped her story. But the damages prove otherwise, I'm just upset. I hate people like that. Plus, it was her boyfriend's truck not even hers.
> 
> So...if I'm not on here for a few days that's why, trying to get myself back together. Ugh. I'm actually at work today too, and it's really hard to concentrate. :sad: Saturday is our last schooling show & I haven't showed in years so I'd like to at least go to it but I don't know if I'll be up for it now. After work today & tomorrow I won't have time to ride ether because after work I have to get my rental car today, then tomorrow the chiro. It just sucks.


That just sucks Poptart and I'm glad you weren't seriously injured and hope your aches & pains go away soon.



GMA100 said:


> @*poptart* , hope you get to feeling better.
> 
> 
> I confess our registered BC is having puppies right now! She's already had four, and hopefully she'll have at least one more.


PUPPIES! I'm jealous because I adore them and haven't had one in years. Don't forget to photo bomb us! 



Golden Horse said:


> I confess I am confused, I was delighted to get a 3rd and two 4ths at the Provincial Show, but the results were published today...totally happy with my 3rd and one 4th, but the other one? Another girl and I scored 62.381% which was the third highest score in the class, so surely we should have tied in 3rd place? It isn't a huge deal, just bugging me a little


Is there anyone you can ask about it?


----------



## JCnGrace

I confess that I'm being a bad aunt right now. My niece mentioned bringing one of her mares down here because she's still so attached to her 2 year old colt that she's having a hard time doing anything with him because of the mare. So far I'm ignoring the request. LOL I wouldn't mind if she brought her down for a couple of months this spring, there's plenty of grass but I do not want another horse to take care of and I'm afraid it would be longer than a couple of months. So hmmmm....what to do and say?


----------



## Change

@PoptartShop - I feel your pain regarding the accident! I'm still fighting to get the police report amended so the girl's insurance will pay to repair my truck. The damage evidence makes it clear that she sideswiped me, but the State Trooper "felt sorry for her" and wrote things up to make it look like my fault! The girl fled the scene and was 3.5 miles down the road!! 
@GMA100 - how much will you be asking? GA is right next door to AL. ;-) Like I need another dog. But I WANTTTTTT. ;-)
@Tazzie - just breathe. The wedding will be over in a few days. You can do this! And vent at us all you want. We can take it! We love ya, darlin'.


I know there are posts I should be commenting on - blame my old age and bad memory! If I missed something, it was purely unintentional! 

Tomorrow is my 9/80 day off. I have to pick up a load of hay at 9 a.m., then unload it and stack it. 20-35 bales. By myself. My back hurts just thinking about it! I may also make a run to Lowe's for some plywood to start repairing the rain damage on the shed. I can't put any hay in there until I get the leaks fixed. After I replace the plywood, I'll be putting a tin roof on. 

So - if I get all that done and have enough energy left, I also want to saddle Tango to see if he remembers his lessons from last weekend. If he does, I may just swing my leg over and see what happens! I am SO wanting to be riding! At this point I'll be happy with doing serpentines at the walk inside the training pen!


----------



## Tazzie

Golden Horse said:


> I confess I am confused, I was delighted to get a 3rd and two 4ths at the Provincial Show, but the results were published today...totally happy with my 3rd and one 4th, but the other one? Another girl and I scored 62.381% which was the third highest score in the class, so surely we should have tied in 3rd place? It isn't a huge deal, just bugging me a little


The scores may have been the same, but you could have scored higher on some things than she did and vice versa. I believe a tie breaker they first look at the collective marks. I pulled this off the USDF website. I know a lot of smaller shows will follow it. I've also heard of them continuing onto the test itself, going down first the ones that have a double coefficient, and then just going down the test until they see one that scored higher than the other.

"In the event of a tie (equality of total points) for champion and/or reserve champion in USEF/USDF championship
classes, the collective marks will determine first, second, and/or third or all three places; (i.e. when a tie for first
place is broken by collective marks, tied competitors will receive first and second places, etc.)."

It says for the championships, but one search of "breaking a tie in dressage" pops up with a lot of smaller clubs that use that to break a tie.

I'd still be proud of your girl, which I know you are!



Change said:


> @Tazzie - just breathe. The wedding will be over in a few days. You can do this! And vent at us all you want. We can take it! We love ya, darlin'.
> 
> 
> I know there are posts I should be commenting on - blame my old age and bad memory! If I missed something, it was purely unintentional!
> 
> Tomorrow is my 9/80 day off. I have to pick up a load of hay at 9 a.m., then unload it and stack it. 20-35 bales. By myself. My back hurts just thinking about it! I may also make a run to Lowe's for some plywood to start repairing the rain damage on the shed. I can't put any hay in there until I get the leaks fixed. After I replace the plywood, I'll be putting a tin roof on.
> 
> So - if I get all that done and have enough energy left, I also want to saddle Tango to see if he remembers his lessons from last weekend. If he does, I may just swing my leg over and see what happens! I am SO wanting to be riding! At this point I'll be happy with doing serpentines at the walk inside the training pen!


Thank you! Love you guys too! And I'm alright now. I got a ride in on Izzie last night (boy was she difficult; just wanted to go fast!), and I didn't have to meet them for dinner! I'd called to check, but people were already saying they didn't want to go.

Good luck with all that! That's quite the workload! And be safe!! Would you have someone nearby if you were to decide to swing up???

I'm so happy it's FRIDAY!!


----------



## Change

Tazzie said:


> And be safe!! Would you have someone nearby if you were to decide to swing up???


My Son will be home, but no ground support. I will be sure to have Son at least come out to watch - he enjoys rodeo! ;-) Don't worry. I won't swing up until I'm fairly confident there will be no excitement.


----------



## Tazzie

Ok, good! Don't need to give us all heart attacks!!


----------



## Change

Well, @Tazzie - - you could always use me to skip the wedding. ;-) 

"Sorry, Family. I have to prevent a friend from ending up in the hospital!" :-D :-D

Seriously, though. As much as I want him under saddle and us out on the trails, I'm not about to rush things. I believe in doing it right vs doing it fast. It isn't so much my being worried about coming off; I want him to know it's okay for me to be 'up there.' So - until he's totally non-reactive about my stepping up in the stirrup - from both sides - I won't be putting my butt in the saddle.

And even then - I'll likely get on/get off several times from both sides without asking anything more of him.


----------



## Change

It's October, so beware of ghosts
Goblins, witches, double posts!


----------



## Tazzie

@Change, how I wish that would work!! One of my clubs is doing a trail ride that day too, and I seriously thought about saying "sorry, going to this trail ride instead..." after all the drama and expectations this week!

And good. We don't rush into anything either. Better to have them ready than to overload their brain!


----------



## greentree

She is trying to guilt me into coming down!!!


----------



## Tazzie

Do it!! :lol: I'm sure you guys would have fun!


----------



## Change

Okay - gotta get off and get dressed, feed, hook up the trailer and go fetch hay.

My day beginneth.


----------



## 6gun Kid

@PoptartShop I hope you are ok.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

@JCnGrace, tell her that you'd be happy to have her mare...under the condition that she provides hay and takes care of her.

I confess that I'm excited and nervous. Apparently my BO got the house they wanted and they close on November 22. Still don't know where it is in town though.


----------



## GMA100

I confess y'all are going to want to kill me in a few weeks. I have WAY to many pictures of the pups. BUT I will be kind and only post a picture of each one and them with their mom.


----------



## JCnGrace

DraftyAiresMum said:


> @*JCnGrace* , tell her that you'd be happy to have her mare...under the condition that she provides hay and takes care of her.
> 
> I confess that I'm excited and nervous. Apparently my BO got the house they wanted and they close on November 22. Still don't know where it is in town though.


Well writing my post shamed me into putting on my big girl panties and e-mailing her back. All that worrying and stewing for nothing because she was just kidding. Thank you God!



GMA100 said:


> I confess y'all are going to want to kill me in a few weeks. I have WAY to many pictures of the pups. BUT I will be kind and only post a picture of each one and them with their mom.


No way! I want lots & lots of pictures of the little cuties. That one has a keyhole on it's head. LOL Which are boys and which are girls?


----------



## GMA100

The first two pictures are the males. Its funny that the females have the most white! Hopefully they will inherite two colorful trates from their mom and dad; tri coloring from their mom, which they start getting when they are about 2 weeks and a blue and brown eye from their dad.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I confess, apparently Australians lost brain cells and some people are now dressing up as 'killer clowns' and chasing people down streets.


----------



## Avna

Rain Shadow said:


> Jingles!
> 
> I am one that's bad about not wearing helmets. I get nasty migraines if I have pressure around my head. Even a baseball bat will trigger them, so I've never liked wearing one.
> 
> I do wear one if I'm riidng a horse I don't know or trust though, but I usually end up riding a short bit before my head starts to kill. Its not the size that's the issue, more my skull is sensitive to pressure.


Madame Sensitive-To-Everything checking in here to say, try a different helmet. Mine is so comfortable I forget to take it off sometimes. It's as comfortable as my old wool felt cowboy hat, which I can sleep in. Different makes fit differently shaped heads. 

I bet you meant to say hat not bat. Studies have shown that a baseball bat will give anyone a headache.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Rainaisabelle said:


> I confess, apparently Australians lost brain cells and some people are now dressing up as 'killer clowns' and chasing people down streets.


Happening in the US too. Gotta love social media -_-

~

I confess that I can't seem to win in balancing school and Sky, and I broke down about it yesterday


----------



## 6gun Kid

Rainaisabelle said:


> I confess, apparently Australians lost brain cells and some people are now dressing up as 'killer clowns' and chasing people down streets.


Not just Aussies, they are doing it all over the U.S., to the point that schools have gone on lockdown and several people have been assaulted. I personally dislike clowns anyways, the give me the fantods. I work with a guy who is a professional clown and he and his peers is starting to feel the backlash, both financially and personally. I don't know why it started, what the reason behind it was, but I can tell you it is the media that is driving it!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I have a feeling it could be related to American horror story ? If anyone's watched that they have a killer clown. America seems to be worse off in that department but I heard one lady say if one jumps in front of her car she won't make an effort to swerve. Someone is going to get hurt.


----------



## 6gun Kid

6gun Kid said:


> I work with a guy who is a professional clown and he and his peers is !


 He and his peers are !! I am sorry for my grammatical slip


----------



## natisha

JCnGrace said:


> I confess that I'm being a bad aunt right now. My niece mentioned bringing one of her mares down here because she's still so attached to her 2 year old colt that she's having a hard time doing anything with him because of the mare. So far I'm ignoring the request. LOL I wouldn't mind if she brought her down for a couple of months this spring, there's plenty of grass but I do not want another horse to take care of and I'm afraid it would be longer than a couple of months. So hmmmm....what to do and say?


Do what I did. Stand your ground.
My friend wants to bring her soon to be weaned filly here for weaning & for the winter. I said no freaking way, no how, not happening. The filly will be here in a month. Maybe my didn't work out so well.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I just don't get how people can KILL another person because they're dressed like a clown. Literally blows my mind. Phobias aren't an excuse to murder another human being!!!!

Just so frustrating


----------



## 6gun Kid

Skyseternalangel said:


> I just don't get how people can KILL another person because they're dressed like a clown. Literally blows my mind. Phobias aren't an excuse to murder another human being!!!!
> 
> Just so frustrating


What is so frustrating? Nobody is killing anybody because they are dressed as a clown. The "clowns" are terrorizing people.


----------



## cbar

FWIW, clowns creep me out and I'm glad I live in the middle-of-nowhere where clowns are scarce. I blame social media for most of the crazy-a$$ed stuff going on out there. 

On another note, I'm super glad it is Friday. I won't complain about our weather since folks elsewhere have it way worse. But I will say, I will be disappointed if it snows b/c I have harrowing & rottitiling to do. We have also started some massive home renovations - will be a busy Thanksgiving weekend that's for sure! 

Stay safe out there!


----------



## natisha

natisha said:


> Do what I did. Stand your ground.
> My friend wants to bring her soon to be weaned filly here for weaning & for the winter. I said no freaking way, no how, not happening. The filly will be here in a month. Maybe my didn't work out so well.


my "something" didn't work out


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

Thinking of those of you in or around Florida, hope you're all ok.


----------



## GMA100

I confess I fell off a horse for the first time in almost a year. 
That is what happens when a sibling, age 7, PADLOCK'S the tack room door, and me feeling very lazy, decided to ride my mare to get the cows up with only a rope around her neck instead of going all the way up to the house to get a key, I ride with a rope around her neck all the time in her pasture anyways. But she decided that she could get away from me and took off and when I did an emergency dismount I did it wrong, and I fell on the hard packed dirt and skinned my knee, elbow and bruised my hip.:-( BUT I hopped right back on made her move her hiney and we got the cows up quick:grin:. I didn't even know I got hurt till I put her up, then I was like OUCH that hurts.:eek_color:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I confess that I am really frustrated with life right now. The caliper bolt came out on the truck AGAIN. As we only have one vehicle right now and we didn't get to the mechanic's until they almost closed, we are without a vehicle until they can find a new caliper bolt. Could be tomorrow. Could be after the weekend. In the meantime, I have to beg rides to and from work. *sigh*


----------



## JCnGrace

natisha said:


> Do what I did. Stand your ground.
> My friend wants to bring her soon to be weaned filly here for weaning & for the winter. I said no freaking way, no how, not happening. The filly will be here in a month. Maybe my didn't work out so well.


It doesn't matter now but my dilemma was...This niece and I are more like sisters, she gets her feelings hurt easily, and she's also the one that has told me on numerous occasions that she will deal with any horses I have left when I die. That's why I felt really bad about not wanting to take in her mare but at the same time I have happy, well established herds that get along well and none of them are really buddy sour. I didn't want to upset the apple cart, and this particular mare is extremely herd sour. I sent her the link to the flat shod sale in Western KY. LOL


----------



## greentree

I confess that I hitched up my gelding Chance yesterday. He has always been the most honest horse! He has not been touched in months, not driven in at least a year, maybe 2. Just hooked him up and went. 
Mary came up as I was finishing the arena work, so she held him, harnessed, while I dug the Meadowbrook cart out of the carriage shed....that required some cleaning and reassembly, since it has not been uncovered in well over 5 years!

We drove about 2 miles down the road and back, with a Pyr and Heeler escort. It was fun, so I am taking DH with me this morning! Of course, it is 25 degrees cooler, and the wind it blowing about 25 mph, so it may be exciting! Plus, chance felt a little overbitted, sdo I put a snaffle on the bridle.

Maybe DH will get some photographs. Lol!!


----------



## Change

@JCnGrace - Good luck! Hope you can get out of this one without another horse and with your niece still being a best friend!
@greentree - Chance sounds like a really neat horse! I hope your DH does get some pictures today. And no, I wasn't trying to guilt you into coming down... but, would that work? LOL! 

I confess I was too pooped out after unloading and stacking 35 bales of hay yesterday, so Tango got the day off. It was pushing 90! Today is cooler, so the plan is to get out there and get things done!


----------



## Change

Forgot!!!
@GMA100 - The puppies are adorable and the MamaDog is stunning! You need to post a pic of Papa, too! Can't wait to see more pictures of the babies and see how their colors develop. My sister has two BCs and two Chihuahuas who think they are herding dogs! ;-) They are such neat dogs. If it wasn't for the 4 monsters I already have, I'd be wanting!!


----------



## Change

There's something about Confession Time
That forces me into making rhyme

As I delete another post repeated
And replace it with a poem completed!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I confess that I'm majorly freaking out right now. Our landlord (who I've been friends with for almost twenty years) text us this morning and said we have until November 11 to vacate the house. We have nowhere to go. It's not enough time to find a place to buy and get it financed and not enough time to save up deposits for a new place to rent. Not to mention the fact that we can't find anywhere we can afford to rent. DH's older brother had offered to let us rent their house for $1000 a month ($150 more than what we're paying now), knowing that we have dogs and cats. DH just talked to him this morning and he said he didn't want the cats, so wouldn't let us rent. I have no idea what we're going to do. I can't even find anything in other surrounding towns to rent and even if I did, that still leaves the problem of the deposits.


----------



## Avna

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I confess that I'm majorly freaking out right now. Our landlord (who I've been friends with for almost twenty years) text us this morning and said we have until November 11 to vacate the house. We have nowhere to go. It's not enough time to find a place to buy and get it financed and not enough time to save up deposits for a new place to rent. Not to mention the fact that we can't find anywhere we can afford to rent. DH's older brother had offered to let us rent their house for $1000 a month ($150 more than what we're paying now), knowing that we have dogs and cats. DH just talked to him this morning and he said he didn't want the cats, so wouldn't let us rent. I have no idea what we're going to do. I can't even find anything in other surrounding towns to rent and even if I did, that still leaves the problem of the deposits.


Can you build some kind of temporary cattery that will satisfy your brother in law? Then you will at least have a place to land to get your footing and decide what to do next.


----------



## Change

@DraftyAiresMum - maybe it's fate telling you it's time for you to think again about relocating. Weren't you thinking about heading to Oregon at one time?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

We were looking at Ashland. Thing is that we can't afford to move. 

There's no carpet in my BIL's house right now and he's concerned that when they DO put carpet in, the cats will spray. Our cats are fixed and don't spray, but he won't hear it. All he heard was "cats" and it was an immediate no. This is the BIL who refused to come to our wedding partly because he doesn't like me and partly cuz he's a selfish ***.


----------



## Rain Shadow

I confess I had muddy sneakers today so instead of going to find my boots I rode Kenzie barefoot to check the fences. Grandpa judged me.


----------



## Golden Horse

Change said:


> @*DraftyAiresMum* - maybe it's fate telling you it's time for you to think again about relocating. Weren't you thinking about heading to Oregon at one time?


Really is time to sit down and decide what to do with this opportunity..I know you feel that your options are limited, but try and see it as a chance to do something new....

It does seem a crazy short time to relocate, is there no come back there?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Golden Horse said:


> Really is time to sit down and decide what to do with this opportunity..I know you feel that your options are limited, but try and see it as a chance to do something new....
> 
> It does seem a crazy short time to relocate, is there no come back there?


Because we don't have a lease agreement (he was supposed to send us one for six months back in April but never did), we don't really have any recourse.


----------



## JCnGrace

Can you temporarily get a free room at your hotel? If you could go a month without paying rent there'd be your deposit.


----------



## Golden Horse

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Because we don't have a lease agreement (he was supposed to send us one for six months back in April but never did), we don't really have any recourse.



Jeez, that's rough


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I confess I am so excited they're sending me the season mares and the contract tonight !!!!!!


Drafty try and find the silver lining ! Opportunity might be just round the corner


----------



## greentree

Here we are driving down the road!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I confess that despite the stress of yesterday, I had a blast playing Bunco last night with a group of ladies from church. I swear the neighbors probably thought someone was either being murdered or we were all drinking heavily, because we were being so loud. :lol: I won a really nice wood-backed journal for having the most consecutive wins (seven straight out of 20 total games). We also decorated plastic masquerade masks and had a contest for the best one. One of the other ladies won with a mask she'd put a unibrow and handle-bar mustache on using black feathers. :lol: I had mine hanging from a picture frame in our kitchen and when I got up this morning, the cats had managed to get it down and had chewed all the feathers off of it. I know which cat did it, too.


----------



## Avna

greentree said:


> Here we are driving down the road!
> https://youtu.be/-dFDBZ9nsMk


I am so envious! If only I had a place to drive!


----------



## JCnGrace

I confess that I think all of us should pool our resources in on this. Someone else can have the house, I'll take the barn apartment as long as I can still have use of the pool.

1385 E State Route 56 Morganfield KY 42437 | MLS 1459495

Well it's nice to drool over a place like that anyway.


----------



## Golden Horse

Reaches down the back of the sofa, I have errrr

75 cents and a very old and dusty cheezit, that's a start.


----------



## JCnGrace

Well the resident mice might like the cheezit so don't throw it away! A little bribing could go a long way. LOL


----------



## Change

I confess I didn't get anywhere near Tango on Saturday as we had a little bit of excitement! Some idjit was evidently camping in one of the small wood islands between the cotton field and the pasture below our house and started a fire that was smoldering through the pine-needle carpet!! The path into the fields from our road is too small for the large fire trucks, so the fire department had two of them parked in front of our property most of the day while they shuttled smaller trucks in and out. Thankfully, even with it being so windy, they were able to contain it to that small stand and they caught it before it managed to get up into the Very Dry trees. It took hours, though, for them to get all the hot spots - pine needles make great tinder!

On Sunday, though, I saddled Tango and spent a couple hours working with him. It was windy, and he was a bit reactive the first few times I tried to step up, but by the time I unsaddled him, he was standing quietly, with loose reins while I stepped up, laid over him, wiggled around. I stayed laying over the saddle for several minutes on one go - he did great! Sure wish I had ground support (hint, hint @greentree)! ;-)


----------



## TuyaGirl

@DraftyAiresMum I am sorry you are going through that, hope you find a solution fast, keep us updated...
@greentree lovely video!! I find a single driving horse very elegant. BO prefers two or more. It is not unusual to see him driving 5 or even 6 horses at a time 

I hate hunting season!! Yesterday morning I got ready to trail ride, as Saturday's crazy wind calmed down, well I was leaving the barn when I started seeing hunters all around me, with their packs of dogs, shooting like crazy to everything that moved. I think they are not even alowed to hunt in there, but BO was not there and I kept distante. My trail ride was on the driveway to the barn, back and forth (we were not feeling like doing arena work), then I dismounted as I hate to see animals getting killed. It was not funny. And I was also affraid of lost bullets. Arrrrghhh


----------



## greentree

I confess I am tired of hay bales....I know this feeling will pass by March, when I am climbing into the back of the loft, nervously counting what is left!!!! But I unloaded the 30...no, first, I cleaned the wash rack/ marathon carriage area of my barn, because I had to move the not-yet-installed-after-5-years electrical stuff, so that I could push the pair carrige back, so that we could put a pallet of hay there. THEN, I unloaded the little trailer load of hay into the hay stall and overflow hay area.

DH then hooked the baler and headed to the power line easement field. By the time DS and I got over there, he had already got the front part done, and I got in the tractor to "help".... That means climbing out about every other turn to move a bale that is in the path....

We ended up with 225 bales. Loaded the top part of the field, 100 bales, onto the guy's trailer, DS got my little trailer, loaded 48 bales on it, and then unloaded the 100 bales onto the floor of my black barn. That's all.
@Change I would be there, if I could!!!! Why is there not a bullet train between us???


----------



## PoptartShop

Thankyou @6gun Kid. I am okay, but I definitely went to the chiro Friday and I'm going again today. My lower right/side of my back is sore. Sigh. Can't win.
@GMA100 OMG the pups are so cute!!! Omg...cuteness overload. Can't deal!! & thank you!
@JCnGrace, thank you so much.
@Tazzie, oh my.  Yeah, flipping a story is just one of the worst things someone can do. It's like really, now all of a sudden you have no remorse?! But she was in a Dodge Ram I was in my Nissan Altima. I did end up going to the chiropractor Friday; I am going today as well. Thank you. I did start feeling pain the day after which was expected, because the day of my adrenaline was just all over the place. Ugh. Here's a picture of my car...

I confess...I really can't wait to get back to the barn. Making me so depressed this entire thing. Haven't seen Redz since like Tuesday. Tomorrow I'm going to groom him and spend time with him. Not up for riding just yet because my back is hurting, but I miss my boy. <3 Also sucks I couldn't particpate in the schooling show Saturday...I was going to do 1-2 classes but nope, the dumb accident had to happen.:neutral::icon_frown:

Happy Monday my loves! <3


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I confess that I'm excited about the barn moving now that I know where we're moving to. Crazy that this place has been listed at over $1M for at least four or five years. I've always loved it. 915 N Road 1 W, Chino Valley, AZ 86323 | MLS #968294 | Zillow

I also confess that if my BIL's ex can talk some sense into him, we'll have a place to live. I even told her that we would keep the cats in the garage if that's what it took to live in their house here in town. We just need six months to save up enough for deposits (we'd still be paying rent to them) or rebuild our credit enough to qualify to buy our own place.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I hope it's reasonable rent and they aren't taking advantage of the situation :/


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

It'd be $1000/month, which is actually pretty reasonable for around here. We pay $850/month right now for the house we live in and it's a manufactured home with a lot of issues. My BIL's place is a site-built home that is really nice. The only "cons" are that it's a few miles out a dirt road, but we drive a truck, so it's not a big deal to us, and it's not fenced for dogs, but we can figure something out (I've already got my dad helping me figure out a solution there). Similar places that are pet-friendly rent for $1200 and up.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I confess, I have the contract! I am extremely excited


----------



## Rain Shadow

I'm away from the Forum for three days and so much has happened! Must catch up


----------



## greentree

Ok , my post was lost...does @Change have rhyme for that???

I confess that if you have a young horse, weak horse, barefoot horse, or you are a timid rider , or afraid of heights, you should NOT do the Mighty Max trail at Long C....

Lucy decided today that being a dressage horse, in an arena, was just fine with her!! Not really, she is just awesome at that technical(!!??!!) Trail. 

Lots of firsts today! She got to go in swiftly moving water. She loved it!

She got to meet cows in their pasture. Big cows, and calves lying in the trail. Once she figured out what they were, no problem!

She got to do a couple of non-natural obstacles, steps and a platform. No probkem, she stepped right up!

After all of this, 6 miles of climbing up and sliding down, neither horse wanted to go past the garage!!!! We were in sight of the trailer, and we had gone pat the other way, silly mares!! So we laughed, and kept pressing, and finally broke the invisible barrier....
Heather said you just have to have sense of humor to ride an Arabian!!

Great ride, I will take DH back over tgere, but we will NOT do that trail!!


----------



## Drifting

I confess I turned the heat on for a few hours today. It was 62 in my house and I bumped it up to 67. I was cold! 30 days ago I was complaining it was too hot.


----------



## JCnGrace

Drifting said:


> I confess I turned the heat on for a few hours today. It was 62 in my house and I bumped it up to 67. I was cold! 30 days ago I was complaining it was too hot.


Knock on wood we haven't needed the furnace on yet. Supposed to be up to 80 in a couple of days so I can guarantee the AIR will be on. LOL


----------



## PoptartShop

I confess...it is soooo chilly this morning. LOL, definitely had the heat blaring in the car all the way to work. Sigh! No heat on for me yet at the house but eventually.

I am FINALLY going to the barn today. Haven't been there in a week (car accident, etc.) but I'm not going to do anything strenuous of course. Can't wait to see Redz...I miss him so much! Can't wait to get off work already. Probably just going to go on a nice trail or ride in the field. Nothing too crazy.

The chiro has been helping but they want me to get an MRI soon. Ugh, I hate pain.


----------



## greentree

I confess that it is extremely annoying to be one of "those people" who put stuff out into the universe, and then it happens.

About 3 miles from the house, I was telling Heather about my 5 hour lunch...and I told her that I had considered ending the entire arrangement (using my insurance as an excuse, in case someone got hurt), and as soon as I got back in cell range, texts came in that she had gotten kicked in the ribs... They went to the Dr., and she is just bruised, thank goodness!!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I confess operation premium is a go !!!!


----------



## Twalker

greentree said:


> Ok , my post was lost...does @*Change* have rhyme for that???
> 
> I confess that if you have a young horse, weak horse, barefoot horse, or you are a timid rider , or afraid of heights, you should NOT do the Mighty Max trail at Long C....
> 
> Lucy decided today that being a dressage horse, in an arena, was just fine with her!! Not really, she is just awesome at that technical(!!??!!) Trail.
> 
> Lots of firsts today! She got to go in swiftly moving water. She loved it!
> 
> She got to meet cows in their pasture. Big cows, and calves lying in the trail. Once she figured out what they were, no problem!
> 
> She got to do a couple of non-natural obstacles, steps and a platform. No probkem, she stepped right up!
> 
> After all of this, 6 miles of climbing up and sliding down, neither horse wanted to go past the garage!!!! We were in sight of the trailer, and we had gone pat the other way, silly mares!! So we laughed, and kept pressing, and finally broke the invisible barrier....
> Heather said you just have to have sense of humor to ride an Arabian!!
> 
> Great ride, I will take DH back over tgere, but we will NOT do that trail!!



Greentree - Sound like you had a blast. Lucy did great.


----------



## Mulefeather

Oh geez Greentree, talk about the universe speaking..I’m glad she is ok!

Well, it looks like I am only 3 weeks away from being a HOMEOWNER!! The appraiser came by yesterday, so now we are just waiting for that whole mess to go through. I’m really confident I can roll some of my closing costs into the mortgage since the comps are selling at $20k more. Everyone we’ve had come out is very pleasantly surprised by the condition of the place-many of them have outright said they heard “short sale” and expected the place to be utterly trashed.

We’ve gotten the plumbing fixed, and secured the house from the break-in. So now, I wait for my mortgage to go through, and for the official closing date. It’s likely I’ll still have a few days in November at the old place, but other than that I’m well on my way.


----------



## Tazzie

How exciting @Mulefeather!! It'll be here before you know it!

I'm so exhausted. Nick was sent down to North Carolina because of the hurricane to restore their power. He left on Sunday afternoon. Originally they said 8-10 days, but my gut says he will be gone for two weeks. Which means he will miss our last show. He's only ever missed one halter class and one sport horse in hand class. Never anything else. So I was running around in a panic. Still trying to relax and breathe. He's kind of my anchor, and he helps me A LOT at shows to keep my anxiety in check. I'll be facing bathing, hauling down and set up entirely solo. Trying hard to breathe :lol: we had our first solo trip yesterday to and from the chiro, and did fine. I thank goodness I worked so hard to make sure Izzie was the perfect hauler that anyone could do it alone.

I have convinced a couple of friends to come help me in the event he can't make it. One would be driving down from Columbus, so he and I would just share a hotel room (approved by Nick; and I'm the wrong gender :lol. I'd also pay all his meals. So I at least have help! Just hoping Nick will be back in time to come with me :sad:


----------



## Mulefeather

Thanks @Tazzie! 

And sounds like you will be OK! I feel like it's a great opportunity for you to practice getting yourself through an anxious situation by yourself. Glad that you have the ability to have a friend along.


----------



## Tazzie

I tend to let anxiety get the best of me sometimes :lol: that and I know he was looking forward to this show. Kind of bummed about it.

I do confess, I already miss him terribly :sad:


----------



## PoptartShop

@Mulefeather so happy for you!  Gonna be awesome owning a home! 
@Tazzie awww, I know how anxiety feels myself. It's like you're trapped in your own mind. Hang in there girly!  Take plenty of pictures so when he gets home you can show him! Also, that's what friends are for!


----------



## watcher

I confess my birthday is in 3 weeks and although I'm still really young, I accomplished so much this year I'm a bit scared of the next one up. Can I just redo 25? I keep overthinking everything in my life so much, like I'm dating a great guy, a doctor, and we're a lot a like but I keep trying to find something wrong with him and I can't just relax about anything. I'm nervous as hell I'm not doing well with my horse, but I have no one to watch me or help out around me. I'm just over all a very hot mess and I just need life to pause. I confess I just want a few days to sit in bed, eat **** food and not worry about a thing. I'm just overwhelmed.


----------



## JCnGrace

watcher said:


> I confess my birthday is in 3 weeks and although I'm still really young, I accomplished so much this year I'm a bit scared of the next one up. Can I just redo 25? I keep overthinking everything in my life so much, like I'm dating a great guy, a doctor, and we're a lot a like but I keep trying to find something wrong with him and I can't just relax about anything. I'm nervous as hell I'm not doing well with my horse, but I have no one to watch me or help out around me. I'm just over all a very hot mess and I just need life to pause. I confess I just want a few days to sit in bed, eat **** food and not worry about a thing. I'm just overwhelmed.


Strangest thing, 26 is the only birthday that really depressed me. I can't remember how long I moped around but I've had that many more birthdays + some and not a one of them has been as bad. 

Do what ya need to do get through it. Spend a weekend in bed with a good book and taking naps as the urge hits, nothing wrong with that.


----------



## PoptartShop

watcher said:


> I confess my birthday is in 3 weeks and although I'm still really young, I accomplished so much this year I'm a bit scared of the next one up. Can I just redo 25? I keep overthinking everything in my life so much, like I'm dating a great guy, a doctor, and we're a lot a like but I keep trying to find something wrong with him and I can't just relax about anything. I'm nervous as hell I'm not doing well with my horse, but I have no one to watch me or help out around me. I'm just over all a very hot mess and I just need life to pause. I confess I just want a few days to sit in bed, eat **** food and not worry about a thing. I'm just overwhelmed.


Awww! I turn 25 in 3 days & I always second guess myself. If you feel overwhelmed, you definitely DO deserve a day off to yourself to gather your thoughts & relax.  Nothing wrong with that. It'll be okay!!:grin:


----------



## watcher

PoptartShop said:


> Awww! I turn 25 in 3 days & I always second guess myself. If you feel overwhelmed, you definitely DO deserve a day off to yourself to gather your thoughts & relax.  Nothing wrong with that. It'll be okay!!:grin:


Happy almost birthday, 25 has been my favorite year so far. I think that's why I'm so sad/upset to leave it behind. I hope it brings you all the things you want. 

I have a massage scheduled for that day, with a foot scrub, I'm going to take the day off, maybe have dinner with my girls or the guy I'm dating but if not, I'm okay with just hanging out with my animals. It's the first birthday I've ever gone without seeing my parents. It's the longest I've ever gone without seeing them. I miss them. 

I think everyone deserves to have a day off more often than not.


----------



## Tazzie

PoptartShop said:


> @Tazzie awww, I know how anxiety feels myself. It's like you're trapped in your own mind. Hang in there girly!  Take plenty of pictures so when he gets home you can show him! Also, that's what friends are for!


There will be a professional photographer there, so I'd have pictures. I'd ask to record, but I rarely ask anyone other than Nick. Especially when they are doing such a huge favor for me. We will see! It's a rated show at the Kentucky Horse Park, so it's a bit of a big deal to us :lol:

All this talk about being in the mid 20's.... And I'm going to hit 30 in less than a year! Time flies haha!

So, sharing this picture I snapped of me and Izzie last night. It was after we survived the first solo trip :lol:


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I confess I veered from my grand plan...










*hint* look who has a helmet on... and a saddle on...


----------



## JCnGrace

I confess this fat old lady had to move way faster than she's used to today. Cutter decided to see whether he could move up the chain and he picked the wrong horse (me) to try it on. So after he got smacked for thinking about biting me, he got chased out of the lean to. That boy tried his best to circle around me several times to get back in so I was having to play the role of a cutting horse to keep him out. Once he decided to stay at a respectful distance and showed some signs of submission I quit giving him the mare glare and went back to my chores.

Now the funny part is, after suffering from my punishment, TJ kicked at him when he came back in. Heck I know I anthrowhatever but how can you not interpret that to mean TJ was telling him "AND DON'T YOU FORGET IT!!":tongue:.


----------



## Golden Horse

I confess I HURT all over...I am not as fit as I used to be. My trainer has taken a bunch of jumpers to Spruce Meadows of all places, for competitions this week, so today I got to move in and barn sit for 24 hours, until someone else takes over.

All I had to do was clean 9 stalls, then make 4 of them up again, bring in 4 horses, change blankets and put them to bed, and feed the other 28 outside horses. I did grab a couple of hours mid day to bring in Fergie and Wills who I used to own, and Wills current owner and I got to ride. The ride was FANTASTIC, she was just so great, and look what we got for the first time









YUP, definite lipstick....

Now sitting in the house, 3 inside dogs fed, cat fed, I got fed, now drinking hard lemonade and thinking it feels like bedtime! Only 4 stalls to clean tomorrow, then feed everyone, and I am done..next person takes over then


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I confess just waiting on some conformation shots of the mares and then it begins !


----------



## Werecat

My confession today is... Since I've had my own horse and getting to do the things -I'd- like to do, I'm less excited about lessons. I have 2 paid for lessons and I should take them, but I'd have to figure out a way to get my horse there, have her come to our farm and not really have a proper place to take the lesson, or use a lesson horse, and I'm less enthusiastic. Last lesson I took was in May, on a lesson horse, and while she was WONDERFUL, she wasn't my horse and I felt if I am going to be learning things, it should be on my own boy. I can improve greatly from lessons, I just need to make time and get over the anxiety. I just love blasting through trails and being out in the open, it's what draws me so much to endurance... but then I see jumpers and want to try it (and the lessons horses are all jumpers), and dressage and want to try it, but I need lessons for those, so I keep telling myself... just quit making excuses and GO! lol.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

@Werecat how far away do you have to go for lessons? could you ride there? ride to lesson. short break. lesson. short break. ride home. waalaa!

If you love "blasting through trails and being out in the open" there is no reason you could not learn to do small jumps. in fact you should so that when your horse jumps a small bush or log that you havent seen it wont be a shock to you. You don't have to wait till you are olympian standard dressage before you learn to jump, it is only about learning the different balance so that you move with the horse and don't get dumped on his back like a sack of spuds and jab his mouth. Then when you are "blasting through the trails" you will look for things to jump!!!

Lessons are great. You learn to communicate with your horse better and have more options. But I agree it is more fun with your own horse.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I confess I have put the deposit down! In 11 months I will own a friesian sport horse!!


----------



## SwissMiss

I confess, taking care of little kiddos with a nasty stomach bug is no fun. Even less so when you are _enjoying_ the same bug as well.


----------



## PoptartShop

Goodness gracious @*Golden Horse* you must be exhausted!!!!! LOL you probably fell right to sleep after all that! Awwww!
@*Tazzie* OMG cutest picture ever! You don't look a day over 25! Time really does fly haha.
@*Skyseternalangel* cute pic! So candid! 
@*JCnGrace* , that's right give him that mare glare! LOL @watcher thank you! I hope I can say the same when I turn 26 next year haha.

I confess...I went riding last night for the first time in a week (since my stupid car accident) & I just walked because my back is still iffy. After work today I have the chiro then I'm probably gonna go to the barn & groom him then help with feed. Redz was so sweet, I think he missed me...he isn't a big noise-maker, but I walked into the barn to grab the saddle & he started whinnying. I came back to him and he was being so loving and sweet! I was like awww I'm right here! LOL. So cute. <3 

He's sucha ham...:smile:


----------



## greentree

Oh,Swiss, I am sorry! Ugh, Ihad that a couple of weeks ago....thankfully,it was short lived. 

Raina, that is so awesome!! 

Werecat, i would have her come give you a lesson at your place! Working a horse without a rail is really, really good for it!


----------



## Tazzie

Golden Horse said:


> I confess I HURT all over...I am not as fit as I used to be. My trainer has taken a bunch of jumpers to Spruce Meadows of all places, for competitions this week, so today I got to move in and barn sit for 24 hours, until someone else takes over.
> 
> All I had to do was clean 9 stalls, then make 4 of them up again, bring in 4 horses, change blankets and put them to bed, and feed the other 28 outside horses. I did grab a couple of hours mid day to bring in Fergie and Wills who I used to own, and Wills current owner and I got to ride. The ride was FANTASTIC, she was just so great, and look what we got for the first time
> 
> View attachment 837097
> 
> 
> YUP, definite lipstick....
> 
> Now sitting in the house, 3 inside dogs fed, cat fed, I got fed, now drinking hard lemonade and thinking it feels like bedtime! Only 4 stalls to clean tomorrow, then feed everyone, and I am done..next person takes over then


I'm sure you slept like a rock after all that! My goodness! But HOORAY for lipstick!! I always love seeing that!



PoptartShop said:


> Goodness gracious @*Golden Horse* you must be exhausted!!!!! LOL you probably fell right to sleep after all that! Awwww!
> @*Tazzie* OMG cutest picture ever! You don't look a day over 25! Time really does fly haha.
> @*Skyseternalangel* cute pic! So candid!
> @*JCnGrace* , that's right give him that mare glare! LOL @watcher thank you! I hope I can say the same when I turn 26 next year haha.
> 
> I confess...I went riding last night for the first time in a week (since my stupid car accident) & I just walked because my back is still iffy. After work today I have the chiro then I'm probably gonna go to the barn & groom him then help with feed. Redz was so sweet, I think he missed me...he isn't a big noise-maker, but I walked into the barn to grab the saddle & he started whinnying. I came back to him and he was being so loving and sweet! I was like awww I'm right here! LOL. So cute. <3
> 
> He's sucha ham...:smile:


Thanks PoptartShop! Hubby turned 30 this year, so I love to give him heck :lol: it'll be my turn before I know it though!! And I love that picture of us 

I'm so glad Redz was happy to see you! And hopefully you feel better soon!! Least you got to walk a bit!

I have nothing new haha! Farrier came to trim Izzie last night. We talked about a bunch of things like dropping clients. He said he's had people mad at him for refusing to shoe their rude horse. I was like "well, hopefully that'll never be me... I was always told you pay the farrier to trim and shoe, not to train your horse." He appreciated hearing that :lol: he's a nice guy and Izzie likes him a lot.

Tonight will just be spending time with my kiddos. They are going camping tomorrow night with my in laws, so will be super quiet. Have minor hope Nick will be on his way home on Friday. He's restored some power to people. Said it may not be as long as I'd expect, but don't get my hopes up. Kind of hard not to :lol:


----------



## Golden Horse

Tazzie said:


> I'm sure you slept like a rock after all that! My goodness! But HOORAY for lipstick!! I always love seeing that!


I thought I would sleep like a rock as well, especially given the bad night I had on Monday night....but sadly NO....another carpy night, not helped when at 4am I found myself sharing a bed with a CoonHoundxMastiff, she's only a baby still, but there is a lot of her, once she made herself comfy though I did get an hour or so sound sleep...

Tonight I may just take a pill......I NEED to sleep, but at least I am home again, morning chores done and someone else took over.

The lipstick was just awesome, we have been getting a little right at the bit for a couple of rides, and this time...WHOOT, a complete line

Save​


----------



## Captain Evil

I confess, I am in the Azores! I am here for a week scouting out the possibility of bringing divers here next year. We have done four wonderful dives so far, with four more to go. We have also snorkeled about a bit, swum in some hot lava springs, and will explore swimming with wild dolphins tomorrow.

Sao Miguel is unbelievably beautiful, and I have already seen some lovely horses in fields, and one horse which looked quite Lusitano-ish. It was being ridden bareback, and was in the middle of at least 500 cows, going down the road. All the traffic stopped forever. It was awesome. I may get to go riding, but it is not assured. 

I love it here! I am going to learn Portuguese and live here forever. Nemo will look quite out of place here, but he will adjust, I'm sure.


----------



## WhimsicalMe

I confess I've been away for like... 10 pages. Heh. Things medically haven't been the greatest with me I currently have anomalies in three of my body systems that I'm having looked into.


----------



## greentree

I was worried about you, @WhimsicalMe !! Sorry you are having health issues...


----------



## Change

So @greentree wants a little rhyme
Of posts awanderin' lost
She spent one day abalin' hay
And her back now pays the cost

She rode a terrifyin' trail
And shared with us by tellin'
That Lucy went a-steppin' out
And slew the M-Max villain!

While @Golden Horse who owns a farm
Scooped and fed many a horse
She drove herself to lemonade
(It was the hard kind, of course!)

And @Tazzie is in a tizzy
apreppin' for the big show
But Izzy's chillin' in the barn
"I got this, Mom. I'm a pro!"

;-) Challenge met!


----------



## Golden Horse

On this one thing we'll all agree @Change is the Queen of poetry


----------



## JCnGrace

Captain Evil said:


> I confess, I am in the Azores! I am here for a week scouting out the possibility of bringing divers here next year. We have done four wonderful dives so far, with four more to go. We have also snorkeled about a bit, swum in some hot lava springs, and will explore swimming with wild dolphins tomorrow.
> 
> Sao Miguel is unbelievably beautiful, and I have already seen some lovely horses in fields, and one horse which looked quite Lusitano-ish. It was being ridden bareback, and was in the middle of at least 500 cows, going down the road. All the traffic stopped forever. It was awesome. I may get to go riding, but it is not assured.
> 
> I love it here! I am going to learn Portuguese and live here forever. Nemo will look quite out of place here, but he will adjust, I'm sure.


Sounds like a beautiful place. ENJOY!


----------



## JCnGrace

I confess that I thought I was having an interesting conversation when a man calls and wants to know if I'm busy this weekend and if not can he come and spend Sat. night.:eek_color:

When the heck did my grandson's voice change?:redface:


----------



## Golden Horse

JCnGrace said:


> I confess that I thought I was having an interesting conversation when a man calls and wants to know if I'm busy this weekend and if not can he come and spend Sat. night.:eek_color:
> 
> When the heck did my grandson's voice change?:redface:



DAMMIT, was going to use ROFL, but he has gone again! I'm impressed you kept listening to him....were you feeling lucky!
Save​


----------



## JCnGrace

Golden Horse said:


> DAMMIT, was going to use ROFL, but he has gone again! I'm impressed you kept listening to him....were you feeling lucky!
> 
> Save​


 
Oh heck Golden, I used to get obscene phone calls all the time when I was single and the listing was in my name. Nothing discourages them more than to talk back and tell them what a little you know what they must have if they have to call strange women to get their thrills. It would make me :rofl: when they hung up on me. 

THANKFULLY, I did not say any of the nasty things to the gs because he was talking like he knew me and I just couldn't figure out who the heck it was for a couple of minutes until he said something that gave me a clue.


----------



## TuyaGirl

I confess I've been so busy lately that I've only had time to sneak in, read through the pages and giving likes.
So much going on!!! Mulefeather moving in to a new home, horse selfies (so cute, my mare does not stand still), horse pictures (really nice ones), horse lipstick (good!!  ), new friesian horse on the way (I just loooove them), poetry posts, and the list continues...


But as I am portuguese I just would like to say @Captain Evil that I'm really glad you are enjoying your staying at Azores. As I said before I've never been there, but I hope one day I can visit. They have a native pony breed, the Azores' Pony, but I hope you get to see pure breed Lusitanos  And that you can trail ride in there, sounds really nice  You're welcome to stay!


Pictures please!!


----------



## Tazzie

Change said:


> So @greentree wants a little rhyme
> Of posts awanderin' lost
> She spent one day abalin' hay
> And her back now pays the cost
> 
> She rode a terrifyin' trail
> And shared with us by tellin'
> That Lucy went a-steppin' out
> And slew the M-Max villain!
> 
> While @Golden Horse who owns a farm
> Scooped and fed many a horse
> She drove herself to lemonade
> (It was the hard kind, of course!)
> 
> And @Tazzie is in a tizzy
> apreppin' for the big show
> But Izzy's chillin' in the barn
> "I got this, Mom. I'm a pro!"
> 
> ;-) Challenge met!


This was like, the best thing I have read. I needed the chuckle this morning!! I had to share it on Facebook since I loved it so much!

I will confess, even though my mother in law can drive me absolutely insane, I appreciate how kind and thoughtful she can be too. She knows how stressed I am over Nick not being here, and how I'm sad he may not make it to our last show. So she personally contacted the horse park to see if they have any spots left for camping for that weekend. She figured if Nick couldn't be there, then his dad, the kids, and she herself would be there. I really am blessed to have such great family, even when they make me looney :lol:

I also confess, I miss Nick. A lot. The kids are leaving to go camping with my in laws (it's Halloween weekend at our local state park), so it's going to just be me in the house from now through Sunday. Lucky me too, I get to flea bathe all my animals :-x found fleas on the indoor cat last night, ugh. Least I can treat them and the kids won't be near them for a few days. Going to bathe the dogs too even though I didn't see any on them. They are due anyway. But I could really use Nick right now. I'm allergic to all my animals (yeah, yeah, yeah; this includes my horse) and even just bathing the cat with dawn last night left a welt on my arm. Thank goodness for topical Benedryl to battle it.

BUT. I get to ride tonight. And Friday and Saturday and Sunday. Our friend/barn owner said he's fine for all the days I want to ride, I just have to let him know a time. He's one of the nicest guys ever (and single :wink


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I confess buddy got out tonight while I was on shift, not impressed at the moment.


----------



## greentree

@Change !!! Awwwwesomme!!! I love it!
@Tazzie , we should be at KHP on Saturday, unless they change the weather forecast to include a lot more rain! I will hunt you down....i mean, try to find you.


----------



## PoptartShop

I confess...it's my last day being 24! LOL. 
My office crew is having a little luncheon tomorrow for me which will be so nice.  I love them!

IS IT FRIDAY YET????????


----------



## Tazzie

greentree said:


> @Change !!! Awwwwesomme!!! I love it!
> @Tazzie , we should be at KHP on Saturday, unless they change the weather forecast to include a lot more rain! I will hunt you down....i mean, try to find you.


Saturday the 22nd? That would be awesome! We'll be up in the covered arena  and we'll be hard to miss haha!


----------



## Mulefeather

So I now have my tentative closing date - 10/31 at 1:30 PM  

I can't believe it's only 2 weeks away. Next week begins the real madness of packing and getting all my stuff together for things like the internet being moved.


----------



## greentree

Tazzie said:


> Saturday the 22nd? That would be awesome! We'll be up in the covered arena  and we'll be hard to miss haha!


Oh, no, I thought it was THIS weekend!!! Drat!!


----------



## Tazzie

Mulefeather said:


> So I now have my tentative closing date - 10/31 at 1:30 PM
> 
> I can't believe it's only 2 weeks away. Next week begins the real madness of packing and getting all my stuff together for things like the internet being moved.


Yay!! I'm so excited for you!



greentree said:


> Oh, no, I thought it was THIS weekend!!! Drat!!


Awww :sad: it was SUPPOSED to be this weekend, but somehow the green book (and the fair website) had it wrong :sad: this is the weekend it was LAST year, so it's what we all hoped.

Another time then! We show in and around Lexington and Shelbyville A LOT!


----------



## Golden Horse

I confess DH does not make things easy....things are kind of tough, as they have been for a while, but snow before the end of harvest makes everything a little stressful.

I feel guilty about how much it costs Fergie to be boarded, my lessons, showing costs etc. so have been seriously thinking about selling Gibbs, he is totally wasted here, I don't ride him, just play with him sometimes and go hug him. My Granddaughter has ridden him a couple of times, but *sigh* there is still a value in him, both financially for me, and the fact that he could help someone like he helped me.

We were talking about our hay stocks today, and I mentioned I might sell him, DH is "WHY" "well I never use him..." 
"Well I think he is therapy for you, and to me he is worth his keep just for that"

So so sweet, but doesn't help me raise money!


----------



## mkmurphy81

Tazzie said:


> ...and even just bathing the cat with dawn last night left a welt on my arm...


If I tried to bathe my cat, I'd end up with a lot worse than a welt on my arm. After the massive blood loss, I'd need a transfusion and the bathroom would need new paint. Well, that's if the house was still standing... which would be questionable.


----------



## JCnGrace

Golden Horse said:


> I confess DH does not make things easy....things are kind of tough, as they have been for a while, but snow before the end of harvest makes everything a little stressful.
> 
> I feel guilty about how much it costs Fergie to be boarded, my lessons, showing costs etc. so have been seriously thinking about selling Gibbs, he is totally wasted here, I don't ride him, just play with him sometimes and go hug him. My Granddaughter has ridden him a couple of times, but *sigh* there is still a value in him, both financially for me, and the fact that he could help someone like he helped me.
> 
> We were talking about our hay stocks today, and I mentioned I might sell him, DH is "WHY" "well I never use him..."
> "Well I think he is therapy for you, and to me he is worth his keep just for that"
> 
> So so sweet, but doesn't help me raise money!


Aaaw, you can't sell Gibbs, I'm with your hubby on that one. 

Could you bring Fergie home during the off season to save a few months worth of board?

Any kids you know that want riding lessons so that Gibbs has a job? Even if you're not a professional I bet you could teach basic lessons and what so many places neglect doing...CARE, grooming etc...

If I come up with any more possibilities, I'll add them but that's all I got right now.


----------



## Tazzie

mkmurphy81 said:


> If I tried to bathe my cat, I'd end up with a lot worse than a welt on my arm. After the massive blood loss, I'd need a transfusion and the bathroom would need new paint. Well, that's if the house was still standing... which would be questionable.


She's still a baby :wink: she's just over 3 months, and not horrible to handle. The welt is from an allergic reaction, not her causing it lol

She had a flea bath tonight and was pretty good. Got quite a few more off of her. And treated with topical flea stuff.

Bathed the dogs too, and they have a mild case as well. Naturally. So, they got topical stuff too. Tomorrow I'll tackle the outdoor cat (yeah, right, no bath for her; I'd like to NOT die... she'll just get topical stuff...) and probably pick stuff up to treat the yard. A lot of people told me not to worry about doing that and the house, but last time I had an infestation, I treated the house, yard and my truck after the dog. I hate fleas with a PASSION. ARG.

And I didn't ride. Late getting out of town from work, and it took me forever to clean the house, vacuum, flea bath for the cat, spray the house, bathe the dogs... glad I did it though. Tomorrow I'll be riding since I can't do much else. It's the sitting and waiting now with the animals. Blah!


----------



## Change

Every spring we buy a couple bottles of stuff we spray in the yard to repel fleas and ticks. I can't remember the name, but it's a concentrate in a white plastic bottle and you hook it to the hose and just soak everything down. It works great! And it's safe for the pets almost immediately after use. We rarely have issues with fleas ... and we're in 'Bama!
@Tazzie and @greentree - I'm glad y'all got a giggle from the poem. Not one of my best, but I was composing on the fly! I do much better when I have a graph and a thesaurus!  Poetry is like a puzzle; where words and math will nuzzle; and if they don't and when they won't; a strong drink one must guzzle! ;-)

Also, @Tazzie - Shelbyville isn't that far. Let us know when you're showing there and you might have your own small cheering section!


----------



## Change

and the doubles bug continues to bite.


----------



## Golden Horse

This getting old is over rated....I felt tired doing barn chores for two days, today we did fire wood, all I had to do was hold branches so he could saw them, then I get to work the splitter, which is no effort and great fun. There is the small deal of stacking it, but it didn't feel like and effort. Tonight I'm sitting watching TV and DH says "does your shoulder hurt?" Me "Why" turns out I'm sitting holding my shoulder, turns out that yes, yes it does hurt!

Oh well I'm sure tomorrow it won't hurt.....


----------



## TuyaGirl

It's Friday morning in here (Portugal), but just in case I don't have time to come back here I just wanted to wish you all a great weekend (phew, this week was loooong...) and good rides for the ones that have that chance 


Next Tuesday starts the Rip Curl Pro Portugal. I confess I am not impressed by the weather forecast  I go there every year, it happens in the beach where I usually trail ride (supertubos in Peniche), I really enjoy the environment and I am a big fan of John John Florence 
Once I went there on horseback, everything went well, but last year all I could see was loose dogs running everywhere and lots of drones, Tuya might not behave that well facing all that activity, so she is staying home this year. (My predicting disasters' mind is always betraying me, lol!)
Plus when I went there I left Tuya with a friend to grab some beer, and the fact that I appeared with my riding clothes felt really weird because there were lots of people looking at me like I was from another planet. Yeah, I like horses and surf  On the other hand Tuya got lots of pictures and praise that day 


Gotta work now, oh well....


----------



## PoptartShop

I confess...I AM NOW HALF OF 50! 25! LOL. Happy birthday to me!
At work, & they decorated my office so cute, happy birthday ribbons & signs all around. I feel loved LOL.

Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## greentree

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Happy birthday!!!


----------



## Mulefeather

Happy Birthday, @PoptartShop ! 

From the people talking about their 20's, I am actually glad they are over. My 20's were VERY rough in many ways, and so far my 30s have been all about building, getting better, and being more settled and less rattled.

I told Roommate last night about my official move. So I need to go through all the rooms and separate out the items that are mine, and let him know what I'm leaving - mostly furniture, some kitchen stuff. I'll have to come back once my bed and the dresser is moved in order to clean up the 500 pounds of hay the guinea pigs have thrown everywhere


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I confess I just had one of those nights on placement where I felt utterly incompetent


----------



## TuyaGirl

@PoptartShop Happy Birthday!! Enjoy your day


----------



## Tazzie

Change said:


> Every spring we buy a couple bottles of stuff we spray in the yard to repel fleas and ticks. I can't remember the name, but it's a concentrate in a white plastic bottle and you hook it to the hose and just soak everything down. It works great! And it's safe for the pets almost immediately after use. We rarely have issues with fleas ... and we're in 'Bama!
> @Tazzie and @greentree - I'm glad y'all got a giggle from the poem. Not one of my best, but I was composing on the fly! I do much better when I have a graph and a thesaurus!  Poetry is like a puzzle; where words and math will nuzzle; and if they don't and when they won't; a strong drink one must guzzle! ;-)
> 
> Also, @Tazzie - Shelbyville isn't that far. Let us know when you're showing there and you might have your own small cheering section!


Shelbyville, Ky :wink: I'm guessing you were thinking Tennessee? We are hoping to show down near Nashville next year for Music City though! I've had A LOT of friends BEGGING me to come show there, so we might. I'd LOVE a cheering section! Izzie gets all puffed up when she realizes the cheering is for her. It's hilarious!



PoptartShop said:


> I confess...I AM NOW HALF OF 50! 25! LOL. Happy birthday to me!
> At work, & they decorated my office so cute, happy birthday ribbons & signs all around. I feel loved LOL.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone!


Happy birthday!!!



Mulefeather said:


> Happy Birthday, @PoptartShop !
> 
> From the people talking about their 20's, I am actually glad they are over. My 20's were VERY rough in many ways, and so far my 30s have been all about building, getting better, and being more settled and less rattled.
> 
> I told Roommate last night about my official move. So I need to go through all the rooms and separate out the items that are mine, and let him know what I'm leaving - mostly furniture, some kitchen stuff. I'll have to come back once my bed and the dresser is moved in order to clean up the 500 pounds of hay the guinea pigs have thrown everywhere


I'm truly hoping that is how our 30's go. I'll be turning it in June, and we're hoping the 30's brings us our farm. Less than 4 years Nick's cousin is buying our house. So it'd just be a matter of finding and buying either property to build, or a home already on it. Nick keeps going back and forth with what he wants to do, house wise. I don't care really as long as there is flat enough ground for my barn and my indoor :lol:

I'm so glad it's Friday though. And it's been a rough day at work, ugh. I just want to go ride my pony!!


----------



## amethystdreams

I must confess, I've been riding for 4 years, but due to accidents that happen because duh, horses, I still get nervous cantering over 18 inches sometimes, like at last nights lesson, on a reliable lesson horse. D'oh!


----------



## greentree

Hey, @amethystdreams !!! Don't feel bad! I have been riding for over 50 years, and trotting over 18" X's causes me heart failure!!!! Without an accident...but my old age is an accident!!! Wekcome!
@Change , you can come here, we can go ride, then go up to Shelbyville or Lexington to watch @Tazzie show!


----------



## Golden Horse

amethystdreams said:


> I must confess, I've been riding for 4 years, but due to accidents that happen because duh, horses, I still get nervous cantering over 18 inches sometimes, like at last nights lesson, on a reliable lesson horse. D'oh!


We all get nervous at times, some of us more than others, good job our addiction is stronger than the nerves


----------



## Mulefeather

Jumps make me SUPER nervous. My third lesson ever as a teen, they tried to get me to jump one and I nearly wound up on the horse's neck (this is after barely being able to get the horse to trot from one end of the arena to the other)! Obviously I didn't go back to that barn after that...

We've all got stuff that scares us, but we push past the fear


----------



## cbar

Happy Birthday @PoptartShop!! Enjoy your 20's! 30's so far have been pretty good....so look forward to that!! I've actually quite enjoyed my 30's so far 

It has been snowing here like crazy all morning, and I confess I am not ready for winter weather yet. Trailer still hasn't been winterized so I've been forced to leave the furnace running all the time. 

I've given up for the time being on horse stuff and I am obsessed with getting my house painted and the floors re-done. I really hope the end result is worth it!

Happy Weekend everyone!


----------



## amethystdreams

Oh yeah, my trainer is basically my psychologist. Hah! She knows not to tell me too much about what is going on other wise I over think it! The first time I jumped 2 foot, she didn't tell me the height, but it looked like a regular jump even though it looked slightly higher than normal but I did it anyway. Needless to say it turned out to be 2 ft and I was really proud of myself! I still haven't cantered 2 ft to my knowledge though. I would probably overthink it. I actually really love it when it goes right (jumping, not overthinking)


----------



## SwissMiss

@PoptartShop Happy Birthday!


----------



## greentree

I confess that I was SO happy to see what I thought was Mary's DF building a fence... Until they started shooting the machine guns!!!

I WAS going to ride....

I confess I am quite relieved that my ice maker started working again... There was a glob of cat hair on the vent thingy!


----------



## PoptartShop

Awww thanks everyone! I dressed up at work today...here's a little selfie LOL.:smile: DUCK FACE LOL.

Just ate cake...we got Capriotti's too...whew, I'm stuffed. Can't even think about my birthday dinner lol.
@*amethystdreams* , no worries. I still get nervous too sometimes. I think we all do- no matter how long we've been riding. It happens. Especially with Redz...sometimes he takes a 1ft pole like it's 8ft & I'm like WOAH CAN I NOT DIE TODAY?:-x LOL.


----------



## Tazzie

greentree said:


> @Change , you can come here, we can go ride, then go up to Shelbyville or Lexington to watch @Tazzie show!


I support this!!  it'd be awesome to meet you all!

I'm waiting (im)patiently to leave to go ride! It's cool, so she's either going to be distracted, or just super forward and ready!


----------



## greentree

I did not get to ride...between the macine guns and housework....

I confess I have bowed out of going to Lexington tomorrow! I guess I have been going there for 10 years, and not excited about it, haha!! I want DH to take me somewhere to hike and see some waterfalls.... Maybe Daniel Boone / Big South Fork...then Sunday, we can go ride at Long C, and then Monday, Heather andI can go to Long C....

I confess that I also burned ATT on a survey....told the truth, the whole truth, and nothing BUT the truth!!!


----------



## sarahfromsc

I confess I am having the time of my life in TN! Been busy and not postin much, but reading!


----------



## Tazzie

I confess, maybe I shouldn't have ridden. We were both just not with it at all. We got some decent work, but really nothing spectacular.

But....

NICK IS ON HIS WAY HOME!!! He's just crossed into Kentucky from Tennessee, and has to go up to Cincinnati to drop his work truck off and grab his car. But he's coming home!!! I really couldn't be happier right now!!! I've missed him A LOT.

I will be riding in the morning too. Hoping for a better ride. Going to change up a couple of things to see if we can improve. Today just left me with a lackluster feeling.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

@PoptartShop Happy birthday. :happy-birthday8: :winetime: :cheers:

IME 26 was worse. And I still haven't got over 50 a few years later!!!


----------



## Change

Happy Belated (am I Late?) Birthday, @PoptartShop! 
@Tazzie and @greentree - My coming for both a visit, a ride AND a show might just work! :grin: And yes, I was really hoping you meant Shelbyville, TN. Or even Nashville. I could do Nashville.

I confess, I might be heading to Nashville this afternoon. Son #2, his wife, his in-laws and - most importantly - my granddaughter!!! are driving from Houston, TX to Niagra Falls and plan to overnight in Nashville. We're hoping they'll get to Nashville at a reasonable dinner hour after 12 hours driving. If it looks like they're on schedule, we'll meet up with them for dinner and visiting and grandbaby spoilage!!
@amethystdreams - we all overthink things. Just remember, the horse thinks, too - so let it worry about the jumping. You just worry about being where you're supposed to be and help the horse do his job!  And welcome!


----------



## Change

@sarahfromsc - *SARAH*!!!! So glad to see your digits. Missed you, Lady! I'm tickled that you're so happy in your new home. When's the housewarming party!


----------



## JCnGrace

PoptartShop said:


> I confess...I AM NOW HALF OF 50! 25! LOL. Happy birthday to me!
> At work, & they decorated my office so cute, happy birthday ribbons & signs all around. I feel loved LOL.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone!


A belated HAPPY BIRTHDAY to you Poptart!

I had all intentions of it not being belated wishes but the computer finally went in to get rid of the ghost that was living in the CD thingy and it had to stay overnight.



greentree said:


> I confess that I was SO happy to see what I thought was Mary's DF building a fence... Until they started shooting the machine guns!!!
> 
> I WAS going to ride....
> 
> I confess I am quite relieved that my ice maker started working again... There was a glob of cat hair on the vent thingy!


Are you near Knob Creek?


----------



## Captain Evil

I love the Azores!!! I am determined to learn Portuguese. I already know some words: obrigada (thank-you), olá (hello), cavalo (horse), vaca (cow), chá (tea), mira (look) and miradouro (overlook or 'belvedere'). 

The last one is a little tricky, because apparently, "Belvedere" means a little hut or place where you can look out over a beautiful vista, but it also means to accidently sit down hard on your testicles; hard enough to make you shout or pass out. Learn something every day.

The diving was fabulous, the food and scenery divine, and I did get to go riding! I rode Ollie or Olé, an 1/2 Arabian, 1/2 Lusitano gelding. I rode in a lesson rather than out into the countryside, since my husband really did not want to ride, and it was amazing! We worked on canter departs from a standstill, and it was so fascinating, the Portuguese approach! I loved it! My instructor described it as "Showy." Lots of snorting and prancing! And the horse was awesome too...


----------



## sarahfromsc

Change said:


> @sarahfromsc - *SARAH*!!!! So glad to see your digits. Missed you, Lady! I'm tickled that you're so happy in your new home. When's the housewarming party!


Had my first friend visit last weekend for riding. What a blast....great trails and fine wine with a bonfire afterwards. Plus they cooked dinner two nights. Who can complain?

The housewarming party will hopefully continue for a looooooong time whenever someone comes to visit......lololol


----------



## Tazzie

Change said:


> @Tazzie and @greentree - My coming for both a visit, a ride AND a show might just work! :grin: And yes, I was really hoping you meant Shelbyville, TN. Or even Nashville. I could do Nashville.


That's kind of what I'd thought :lol: I have another friend that kept hoping it was Tennessee. I'm working REALLY hard to talk Nick into Music City! I have SO many friends begging us to go I'd like to try to get there at least once! But I definitely say to come on up here!!

Have fun with your granddaughter!!

And my ride today was SO much better! We nailed transitions and worked on some laterals (shoulder in and haunches in) as well as our canter loop serpentines. SO happy!

Now waiting for Nick to get out of the shower before we go down to my inlaws!


----------



## GMA100

I confess this post on CL is making me think I need another horse. BUT I already have 4 to feed this winter :-xhttps://columbusga.craigslist.org/grd/5816473925.html


----------



## Golden Horse

GMA100 said:


> I confess this post on CL is making me think I need another horse. BUT I already have 4 to feed this winter :-xhttps://columbusga.craigslist.org/grd/5816473925.html


Oh My, would make a good brood mare.....Jeez what are these people thinking..sure you couldn't make room for 4?
Save​


----------



## GMA100

@Goldenhorse, I know right? I wish I could, he's been posting her since May and she did NOT look like that then.


----------



## equinesmitten

I confess, I am very over this move! It's our last one after 13 years of Army life! (20 for him!) Our stuff is in route to storage and I've been cleaning this shell of a house for 2 days straight while the hubby took a flat bed worth of stuff to the new digs. I also confess that I have spend 0% of my time riding in the last week! Lastly, I confess that I am done for the day and heading to a girlfriend's home for girl's night and I will most likely...no...most certainly... have some wine.  Cheers!


----------



## Golden Horse

Tazzie said:


> And my ride today was SO much better! We nailed transitions and worked on some laterals (shoulder in and haunches in) as well as our canter loop serpentines. SO happy!


Yeah, see, snakes and ladders, the whole thing is up one day, down the next, glad you had a good ride. I hope to start canter serpentines this winter, with changes through trot. 

Save​


----------



## TuyaGirl

@Captain Evil so glad you are still enjoying in there! And you got the chance to ride, yay!! I confess I never tried a departure from a stand still to a canter, only from a walk to a canter, sounds fun 
Got any pictures of Olé?

If you need any help with the language just ask me  They have a very typical accent in Azores, btw 

You should stay until November and visit the Lusitano fair in Golegã, now that is a blast!! There's a thread about it somewhere in here, can't remember the name, my mind keeps betraying me... 

Going to sleep now, one of my favourite Sunday routines is to get up early and feed all the horses at the barn


----------



## TuyaGirl

Could not edit my post, for anyone who's interested here is an article about it, if you have the time please run all the pictures, they are worth it 

Golega National Lusitano Fair Portugal | Lusitano Horse Finder


----------



## SwissMiss

I confess, I feel soooo _old_ tonight. 
My back hurts, my legs are pudding and my arms have seen better days...

But then, I scrubbed 2 bathrooms like a maniac, removed old glue from a table and spent a good hour rasping my mare's feet without a stand... Didn't realize it took me so long. No wonder she was getting impatient. But I am learning _veery_ slowly. But hey, I will have killer legs if I keep that up, lol


----------



## Tazzie

Golden Horse said:


> Yeah, see, snakes and ladders, the whole thing is up one day, down the next, glad you had a good ride. I hope to start canter serpentines this winter, with changes through trot.
> 
> Save​


Yup! I was pretty happy with it  riding tomorrow and then she can have Monday off. We've been working on the counter canter, so no changing lead. To the left is beautiful and flawless. To the right she tries to toss herself off balance and do a flying change. So, we've been working on keeping her fully balanced and not letting her throw herself around. She'll get it soon!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I confess buddy is vomiting and I'm not sure what's wrong with him. He didn't eat breakfast but is still drinking and going to the toilet


----------



## Golden Horse

@SwissMiss, remember what doesn't kill you makes you fitter, that is what I kept telling myself yesterday evening when I seized up after a day battling the burdocks.
@Tazzie, it's another year until I have to look at counter canter serpentines, that is if we are even ready to step up a level again next year. Level one test D introduces the canter loop to X, with no change of lead....not many places will offer D though.

@Rainaisabelle hope all is OK


----------



## Tazzie

Golden Horse said:


> @Tazzie, it's another year until I have to look at counter canter serpentines, that is if we are even ready to step up a level again next year. Level one test D introduces the canter loop to X, with no change of lead....not many places will offer D though.


That's a shame not many will offer it :/ but it's certainly not a rush! Starting those were a natural progression on up for us, and certainly not where I expected to be when we started the year!


----------



## JCnGrace

Rainaisabelle said:


> I confess buddy is vomiting and I'm not sure what's wrong with him. He didn't eat breakfast but is still drinking and going to the toilet


Hope Buddy is ok. Has he been seen by a vet?


----------



## JCnGrace

I confess that after cleaning house, doing barn chores, cooking supper for 3 extra mouths and cleaning up again I'm pooped. And I still need to wash the pans that need done by hand although they "may" need to soak overnight.:redface:

I shoulda told hubby he was on his own and took off for a riding weekend with my niece like she wanted to.:racing:


----------



## Captain Evil

0n the road again to Canada,..... three countries in 24 hours... oi! I confess, I miss those quick roadside shots of expressso.


----------



## Captain Evil

0n the road again to Canada,..... three countries in 24 hours... oi! I confess, I miss those quick Azorean roadside shots of expressso.


----------



## SwissMiss

Captain Evil said:


> 0n the road again to Canada,..... three countries in 24 hours... oi! I confess, I miss those quick roadside shots of expressso.


Safe travels!

Re the espresso: When I travel I always bring my portable espresso machine:grin:


----------



## Change

@Rainaisabelle - hope buddy's doing better! 

I confess I was a Bad Girl yesterday and didn't do much with the horses at all. I'll blame it on College Football. ;-) I couch-potatoed the early games then Son and I drove up north of Nashville to meet up with Son#2, his wife and my baby granddaughter for a couple hours. They live in Houston, TX and were driving up to Niagra Falls for DILs birthday. Had a wonderful visit and played 'Look at the Horseys' with the baby: she giggled and tried to make whinnying sounds as we looked at the horse pictures on my phone. I might have to move to Houston in a few years so I can turn her into a proper Texas cowgirl! I also confess that I was pretty happy to pull into my driveway at 3 this morning... I must be getting old.


----------



## TuyaGirl

I confess I didn't feel like riding this weekend, no indoor arena and the wind was quite strong and cold for a trail ride. And the chance of meeting hunters in the morning helped staying at the barn, so Tuya only got a good grooming session. That felt really good as well 

I forgot to tell yesterday, but I lived some scary moments when I got to the barn. My imagination can be very tricky sometimes... When I arrived to the barn BO was not there yet, and I did my routine of checking Tuya in her paddock. Only her pasture mate was there. Went back to see if for some reason she was in her stall. Door was open, stall cleaned and headcollar hanging next to it. I only have one headcollar (sadly), so I started to get nervous and went for a second time to her paddock thinking she had broken the electric fence and maybe was just behind the bushes. Called and called and she did not came. She always does. 
By then I was already covered in sweat and my heart was so fast I could barely breathe. Remembered to take a look at another paddock where she spent a few months years ago, I managed to smoke a whole cigarrete in a few meters from one to another, reached there, only one gelding at sight. By then I was like 'OMG SHE DIED AND NO ONE HAD THE GUTS TO TELL ME!!!', called once. Called twice. And then I saw her face behind a bush. I almost fainted, I swear.

When BO arrived he asked if I had seen her. I was like Do. Not. Do. That. Again. EVER!!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I confess that I have gained 25lbs in the last month and a half or so. :sad: I also confess that whoever confessed a while back that they thought I might be pregnant, I think you jinxed me. I very well may be. I'm officially two months late today, so I'm going to take a test in the next week or so. :shock:


----------



## Golden Horse

Fingers crossed @DraftyAiresMum, keep us in the loop.


I confess money, or the lack of it sucks, wanted to go ride today, but one vehicle has got fuel in it, one has road tax, sadly they are different vehicles


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

Lack of money sure does suck. Today I am babysitting one grandson (3yrs) as he not well enough for day care and his parents have had too much time off since they got back from their cruise. So mazda that I have been using decided to have a flat battery today and my truck still off the road. Had to get DH to drop me off and I hate having to let him drive. I discourage it whenever I can and here I am _getting_ to drive me. :-(

:gallop:


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I confess I'm just feeling completely incompetent


----------



## Golden Horse

Rainaisabelle said:


> I confess I'm just feeling completely incompetent


Pull up a chair and join me...here have a beer, try not to spill it eh?


----------



## JCnGrace

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I confess that I have gained 25lbs in the last month and a half or so. :sad: I also confess that whoever confessed a while back that they thought I might be pregnant, I think you jinxed me. I very well may be. I'm officially two months late today, so I'm going to take a test in the next week or so. :shock:


Next week or so, how can you stand the suspense? I'd have been peeing on a stick a month and a half ago.


----------



## JCnGrace

I confess I'm not looking forward to tomorrow. Will be going to the funeral home to pay my respects to an old family friend. He's been waiting to die for about a year now ever since his wife passed on and he finally got his wish.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

JCnGrace said:


> Next week or so, how can you stand the suspense? I'd have been peeing on a stick a month and a half ago.


I took two tests two weeks apart a month ago and they were both negative. Hoping the longer I wait, the more the hormones can build in my system (if they're there).


----------



## Captain Evil

I have to confess that I am stiff and sore after Saturday's riding lesson in Portugal. I can't remember the last time I was sore. I think I really worked. 

I don't have many pictures from the Azores as we were mostly diving; no room on the boat for a camera! But I have a few...

The house where we stayed... The rock formations in the ocean are many times more dramatic in real life. They are called "The Mosteiros" meaning "Monastary" because they look like bishops and nuns, but I think of them as "The Monsters."









The harbor at Ponte Delgada:









Boiling volcano water at "Furnas":









Hot water pool: awesome and very hot!









Sete Cidades, one of the Seven Wonders of Portugal:









They did tell us not to go on a foggy day. This is what it was supposed to look like:









And (sorry about the focus: not my husband's camera so he didn't know how to focus it), my riding lesson at Quinte da Terça:









Olé did not approve of the camera...









I cannot wait to go back!


----------



## PoptartShop

@Tazzie YAYYYYYY I know you missed him like crazy!!! @Change, you were only a day late, no biggie! Thankyou so much! @ShirtHotTeez, thank you so much! @JCnGrace, thankyou thankyou!!!! @sarahfromsc, glad to hear you're doing well! @Captain Evil, that sounds really cool! I bet it was beautiful! 

Thanks everyone. I confess...on Saturday night I drank a bit too much & had a terrible hangover yesterday...but at least it's Monday now, I'm back to work & not hungover. LOL. 

Today's my 3-year anniversary at my job too. WOOP!


----------



## Captain Evil

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I confess that I have gained 25lbs in the last month and a half or so. :sad: I also confess that whoever confessed a while back that they thought I might be pregnant, I think you jinxed me. I very well may be. I'm officially two months late today, so I'm going to take a test in the next week or so. :shock:


Drafty, which way are you hoping the tests will go? Such a big thing...


----------



## greentree

@CAPtainEvil , cool pictures!! My arena is going to be pretty, just like that, one of these days....hopefully before I die!

Drafty, sorry. I put that out there into the universe. 

I confess that I am "so broke I cant even afford to pay attention" group right now. Ugh.


----------



## PoptartShop

@DraftyAiresMum, let us know how it goes...ahhhh! 
@greentree, same here. Sigh. Payday can't come soon enough!!


----------



## Captain Evil

SwissMiss said:


> Safe travels!
> 
> Re the espresso: When I travel I always bring my portable espresso machine:grin:



You know the thing is, I hate espresso. I really do. But I love the whole experience; the whole beautiful art of it all. I loved stopping at a gas station and seeing all the old farmers and fishermen walk in with their work jeans and muck-covered boots; their weathered faces and checkered caps, and then they get this dainty little white porcelain cup of hot energy.... Sometimes they can barely hold such a tiny cup in their gnarled, arthritic hands. 

And the bikers! Don't even get me started on the bikers!

And, of course, the attendants. Big, burly gas-station guys, delicately pouring chocolate syrup on top of the frothy espresso, and then carefully poking it into a a butterfly or frilly leaf design. 

It is so worth the bitter taste of the coffee. But espresso does keep you going, that's for sure!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I'm on the fence. We really want kids, but it's really not a great time. We found out last Saturday that we have to move by November 11 and we having been able to find any place. Still haven't heard back from the BIL's ex. Gonna message her today. 

I've had a couple of preggo dreams in the last month. Not really been thinking or obsessing about it, but they happened anyway. I keep imagining I feel movement, but it's probably my imagination.


----------



## Golden Horse

greentree said:


> I confess that I am "so broke I cant even afford to pay attention" group right now. Ugh.


I love that, going in quote of the day.....it has rained or snowed here every couple of days for 6 weeks or so, and our crops are waiting to be picked up, right now I should be sitting on bins full of crop, and money in the bank, instead I am looking at 1200 acres of soggy depreciating canola and flax, and praying that we can get in shortly.


----------



## greentree

My DH works on almost straight commission....normal months, we get a little check, then 2 weeks later, a commission(hopefully bigger, lol) check. But this month is a reset sort of month, so we got 2 little checks, and the bigger check comes AFTER the bills are all due!! 

Sometimes, I wonder HOW in the HE double toothpicks we set up this strange paradigm in the horse world. 

I cannot GIVE horses away, but I could let them get a little skinny, and then they would go to some "rescue", who would have NO trouble getting them into homes, FOR mONEY...


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I confess that I left work early and am now hanging out at home with the dogs and cats, watching Halloween-ish movies. Just started Brothers Grimm.


----------



## Captain Evil

Golden Horse said:


> I love that, going in quote of the day.....it has rained or snowed here every couple of days for 6 weeks or so, and our crops are waiting to be picked up, right now I should be sitting on bins full of crop, and money in the bank, instead I am looking at 1200 acres of soggy depreciating canola and flax, and praying that we can get in shortly.


 :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad:


----------



## Rain Shadow

I confess I should never be let near horse clippers! 

But I'm so proud of Kenzie. She's never been clipped and was terrified at first, but I went slow, talking to her and just doing approach and retreat and by the time I was done with her neck she was standing quietly and when I finished the first side she was ground tied and relaxed. Love this girl.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

New here, but so much I'd love to just get off my chest... and probably shouldn't.

So that said:

I confess that I am... overwhelmed... and learning that with horses, its like having a kid. Suddenly everyone is an expert, you're doing it all wrong, and when you say cool, come show me then... everyone goes Ohhh noo no. I couldn't possibly... of course I'm much too busy... (but then whispers: snaffles are for colts, you really need a Petske bit that costs 1500.00 for casual pleasure riding).

That's my confession and possibly my greatest frustration right now.


----------



## Gweniewhinnie

I think you got pretty lucky! I jumped on my horse in an arena once without anything thinking she'd just stand there and instead she took off like a bat out of hell. two fast times around the pen and thank God, she stopped on her own. I won't do that again!


----------



## Rain Shadow

Kenzie is very suspicious. First a bath. Then she was clipped. Now I'm fitting new saddlebags and tying ropes to her. She's gonna be in for a shock on the 29th!


----------



## JCnGrace

Golden Horse said:


> I love that, going in quote of the day.....it has rained or snowed here every couple of days for 6 weeks or so, and our crops are waiting to be picked up, right now I should be sitting on bins full of crop, and money in the bank, instead I am looking at 1200 acres of soggy depreciating canola and flax, and praying that we can get in shortly.


That's not good Golden, I hope the weather straightens out before your crop gets ruined. Is crop insurance available up there? 



AtokaGhosthorse said:


> New here, but so much I'd love to just get off my chest... and probably shouldn't.
> 
> So that said:
> 
> I confess that I am... overwhelmed... and learning that with horses, its like having a kid. Suddenly everyone is an expert, you're doing it all wrong, and when you say cool, come show me then... everyone goes Ohhh noo no. I couldn't possibly... of course I'm much too busy... (but then whispers: snaffles are for colts, you really need a Petske bit that costs 1500.00 for casual pleasure riding).
> 
> That's my confession and possibly my greatest frustration right now.


You are certainly welcome to get anything off your chest that you need to.

The secret of a more experienced horse person is they've learned that different things work for different horses and people and don't give a rat's patootie what someone else thinks about something that is working for them. You'll get there just have patience and keep plugging along. There's is not a THING wrong with staying in a snaffle.


----------



## JCnGrace

Rain Shadow said:


> I confess I should never be let near horse clippers!
> 
> But I'm so proud of Kenzie. She's never been clipped and was terrified at first, but I went slow, talking to her and just doing approach and retreat and by the time I was done with her neck she was standing quietly and when I finished the first side she was ground tied and relaxed. Love this girl.


I haven't done a body clip in YEARS and don't want to again. I think you did a fine job.


----------



## JCnGrace

I confess the older I get the harder it is to put my underwear on. Dang near did a face plant into the dresser when I was getting dressed this morning. LOL


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

JCnGrace said:


> I confess the older I get the harder it is to put my underwear on. Dang near did a face plant into the dresser when I was getting dressed this morning. LOL


If it makes you feel any better, I put mine on backward a couple of weeks ago. Didn't realize it until I had been at work for several hours, either. By that time, I figured "screw it" and left them that way. :lol:


----------



## Golden Horse

JCnGrace said:


> That's not good Golden, I hope the weather straightens out before your crop gets ruined. Is crop insurance available up there?


There is but there was a screw up this year, and we have been arguing about it, since my son left the business and it was in his name. Last time we spoke to them they were saying that HE would have to pay premium, but WE wouldn't be covered.



JCnGrace said:


> I haven't done a body clip in YEARS and don't want to again. I think you did a fine job.


It looks better than I would manage.



JCnGrace said:


> I confess the older I get the harder it is to put my underwear on. Dang near did a face plant into the dresser when I was getting dressed this morning. LOL


Definitely sister from another mother, and when it gets cold and the long draws come out, then it get worse


----------



## SwissMiss

I confess, as much as I like helping out at the barn, taking care of the whole herd (and cat) and doing all barn chores most evenings is not why I chose to board my horse.


----------



## JCnGrace

DraftyAiresMum said:


> If it makes you feel any better, I put mine on backward a couple of weeks ago. Didn't realize it until I had been at work for several hours, either. By that time, I figured "screw it" and left them that way. :lol:


Many years ago I figured out to check my undies if I was having a bad day. Invariably they would be on wrong side out. You better believe I learned to go ahead and fix it if I didn't want the bad day to continue. Wonder what backwards would have done? LOL


----------



## JCnGrace

Golden Horse said:


> There is but there was a screw up this year, and we have been arguing about it, since my son left the business and it was in his name. Last time we spoke to them they were saying that HE would have to pay premium, but WE wouldn't be covered.
> 
> 
> 
> It looks better than I would manage.
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely sister from another mother, and when it gets cold and the long draws come out, then it get worse


Couldn't he still make the claim and then sign any damage reimbursement over to you? You will be able to switch it all over into your name next year won't you? Either way it all sounds like a messy situation you're having to deal with. FARMING IS HARD!!! along with being hard work.

It's rare that I need to wear long underwear, I can't imagine the trouble I'd have with those if I did. :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## PoptartShop

@Rain Shadow, Kenzie is all glammed up!  So cute!! Glad she was a good sport. @*Golden Horse* , I hope the weather stops being sucha stubborn B. 
@*SwissMiss* , that does sound like a lot to deal with. Especially if there's other people at your barn that don't do a dang thing! @DraftyAiresMum, LOL that's funny! We all have our moments haha.

I confess...WHY IS IT GOING TO BE 80 DEGREES F here today when it's October?????? So weird...just went from wearing my Uggs (so simple, I know) to wearing short sleeves & no jacket. LOL. But yet this weekend it'll be chilly again...PRAYING I don't get sick. It always happens with the weather change. Just so odd though. It's not summer anymore...


----------



## Drifting

I confess I thought I lost my wallet yesterday. Then I found it in the refrigerator behind a case of beer. :icon_rolleyes::icon_rolleyes:


----------



## PoptartShop

Drifting said:


> I confess I thought I lost my wallet yesterday. Then I found it in the refrigerator behind a case of beer. :icon_rolleyes::icon_rolleyes:


LOL how about that!:grin:


----------



## greentree

@SwissMiss you PAY them for this?? You can do that at my house for FREE!! @GoldenHorse hopefully you can get the crop picked up... @Drifting lol!!! Lending a new meaning to "cold, hard, cash"!!!

I confess that I thought I danced my butt off last night...but this morning it is STILL there!!! 

Today, I am going to ride a wide pony. I will try to get a photo of the ridiculously wide thing. I have no idea how I am going to get a saddle to fit THIS one!!


----------



## JCnGrace

Drifting said:


> I confess I thought I lost my wallet yesterday. Then I found it in the refrigerator behind a case of beer. :icon_rolleyes::icon_rolleyes:


Thanks for providing my morning laugh.


----------



## 6gun Kid

DraftyAiresMum said:


> If it makes you feel any better, I put mine on backward a couple of weeks ago. Didn't realize it until I had been at work for several hours, either. By that time, I figured "screw it" and left them that way. :lol:


I hop to God it wasn't a thong!:rofl:


----------



## sarahfromsc

Drifting said:


> I confess I thought I lost my wallet yesterday. Then I found it in the refrigerator behind a case of beer. :icon_rolleyes::icon_rolleyes:


Just waiting for you to buy the next case of beer


----------



## Captain Evil

I confess, I am ready to scream! I am trying to fill out reports for the government to get paid for a job we did back in June, and it has taken, not hours, but DAYS of my life, and probably, at this point, 30 phone calls. All we want is to get paid!

May as well go online tack shopping while I am on hold...


----------



## TuyaGirl

AtokaGhosthorse said:


> New here, but so much I'd love to just get off my chest... and probably shouldn't.
> 
> So that said:
> 
> I confess that I am... overwhelmed... and learning that with horses, its like having a kid. Suddenly everyone is an expert, you're doing it all wrong, and when you say cool, come show me then... everyone goes Ohhh noo no. I couldn't possibly... of course I'm much too busy... (but then whispers: snaffles are for colts, you really need a Petske bit that costs 1500.00 for casual pleasure riding).
> 
> That's my confession and possibly my greatest frustration right now.



I know!! Irritates me so much!! I've always ridden my mare in a snaffle, when I bought her the seller warned me she would even rear in a bit. Ocasionally she gets high strung on the trail, so of course everyone kept telling me she should use a bit. Training issue? No. Stronger bit. Once BO convinced me to just try a pelham for a couple minutes to see how she adapted, well, there she was, bracing, head really high, not good. I never did it again. She goes well in a snaffle, thank you. Mind these advices are from people that even use serretas to ride, even in well trained horses. Because it is the 'natural' evolution in training or whatsoever... Duh.

@PoptartShop I know!! Crazy weather. Today at Rip Curl Pro there was 28 degrees celsius. So hot!!


----------



## PoptartShop

6gun Kid said:


> I hop to God it wasn't a thong!:rofl:


I've actually done that before...but then I realized right away it was on wrong. LOL:eek_color: Omg I'm dying right now LOL
@greentree yay for still having your butt!!!!!!:loveshower: 
@Captain Evil ahhh that would make me wanna pull my hair out! That's ridiculous. Tack shopping sounds fun though.


----------



## SwissMiss

@PoptartShop yup, having 90 degrees here as well... They call that fall???
And no, I am the only boarder (ok, there is one other, but that one hasn't been to the barn in over a year). So it's only me and the BO, who is struggling health wise... So instead of taking care of one horse, I do it for 9... *sigh* it sucks having a soft heart! 

@greentree when I help I, reduce board, but sometimes I would rather just enjoy my pony instead of scrubbing water tanks and mucking stalls... But then again, a clean water trough benefits my horse as well and mucked stalls attract less flies...
Enjoy your ride!


----------



## Captain Evil

It is now 12:41 Maine time. I am still working on this simple little registration problem. I started at 8:00 this morning (6:45 if you count e-mails), and this is just one more day in a long series of days. 

Last I heard, it will take an additional 10 business days to process, but because I clicked, or may have clicked (no one is sure) an incorrect button, it may take longer. They tell me, I should check back.

I am now going out to muck Nemo's stall, an activity I vastly, vastly prefer to dealing with the government. At least the manure is real...


----------



## Mulefeather

AtokaGhosthorse said:


> New here, but so much I'd love to just get off my chest... and probably shouldn't.
> 
> So that said:
> 
> I confess that I am... overwhelmed... and learning that with horses, its like having a kid. Suddenly everyone is an expert, you're doing it all wrong, and when you say cool, come show me then... everyone goes Ohhh noo no. I couldn't possibly... of course I'm much too busy... (but then whispers: snaffles are for colts, you really need a Petske bit that costs 1500.00 for casual pleasure riding).
> 
> That's my confession and possibly my greatest frustration right now.


My motto is "Use what works". Experienced horse folks tend to know this, and know that "Oh your horse is X, it needs Y bit/headstall/saddle/whatever" doesn't apply. Every horse is an individual, every situation is different. The training of the horse and rider/driver is the real issue - everything else is just a tool. You can adjust, try, or throw away anything you like or dislike. 

For instance, I've driven draft horses and Haflingers in a Liverpool bit, but have also driven light horses like a Morgan in a french link snaffle because that's what worked. That Morgan has also been shown at esteemed, multi-day driving shows such as Walnut Hill - nobody would ever call his training incomplete. 

I do recommend that beginners do and try as much as possible with horses- or heck, anyone really. It really shows you what's possible, as well as how versatile horses can really be. Some people are riding horses with $800 bridles, and then there are people in the 3rd world driving and riding their horses with just a twisted piece of rope in their mouths for 10 hours a day. Different tools for different purposes. Don't get stuck in one mode because someone told you "that's how it's always done".


----------



## PoptartShop

I confess, I just teared up at my desk (nobody saw).

I'm just super stressed about this whole car accident situation. My car still has yet to be repaired. The insurance adjuster came out yesterday to look at it. Still have yet to send an estimate, nobody has claimed fault yet either (RIDICULOUS!!!!!!). I'm just in a pickle. My rental car is 182 a week. It'll be two weeks tomorrow since the accident. It just really sucks.
I'm PMSing too...but still.  Just so stressed. Plus, working every day ontop of it is hard. I just need a hug I guess.


----------



## Golden Horse

PoptartShop said:


> I just need a hug I guess.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

@PoptartShop :hug: :hug: 

insurance always takes a while. Did you speak to the cop that felt sorry for the other girl? Tell him his leniency to her has made your claim difficult and it was that girls fault. Or write a letter to police complaints or something..might help


----------



## Mulefeather

@PoptartShop - Time to get on the phone and start nipping at their heels. Some insurance companies will drag their feet as long as possible, and you have to be a thorn in their side. Until then, deep breaths. It's going to be okay!


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

Mulefeather, Tuya...

Yeah... I've had the same thing said: Oh so and so that trains champion horses have thousands of bits, one for each stage of training... blahblahblah.

Yeah, that's great. So and So isn't 'training' horses bought from a sale with absolutely NO history, no one to talk to about what bit they've been ridden in.

Trigger... my paint... rears up and loses his MIND over a tom thumb (I'm learning they really are a worthless bit for us and our horses), does fine in a correction bit, (he needs a very light touch, anything more and he freaks out) and he neck reins/has a handle like a show horse, you could almost ride him in nothing but a halter and lead, except for that pesky loving to run, stopping not so much thing of his.

Leroy... my big yellow horse, also tosses his head and fights a tom thumb (SOOO highly recommended by 'rodeo' people) but put him in a full cheek snaffle, except for a few disagreements on when its time to go back to the barn, he's a gentleman.

Supes... he's fine in a slow twist snaffle... doesn't seem to care if its a tom thumb or an open cheek snaffle and he's 19 years old.

Our paint mare (possible Mustang mix) does fine in a slow twist snaffle, stands straight up with a tom thumb (again - worthless bits for my horses! and it doesn't matter WHO is riding... experienced rider or not... those bits cause problems and confusion for my horses.)

Gina, our four year old quarter horse mare (has more of a Thoroughbred/hunter/jumper configuration) does JUST fine in a D-ring snaffle.

But everyone is showing me fancy bits, some look like nasty pieces of work (looks CAN be deceiving though) and telling me to lose the snaffles, they're for young colts... well cool. YOU ride them and see how it works... 

If a snaffle is working, I don't know why on EARTH I need to change it. We're not roping on them, using them for anything except to push cows from time to time, to pleasure ride on our property or just anywhere else a horse can go, and doing some light trail riding.

Don't even get me started on the whole: You're spoiling that filly (our 8 month old) and she'll be heck to break/you shouldn't try to power through a horse's will but work with them/you gotta be the hard a** and show them who's boss comments.

You're reining them too tight... keeping their gait too slow... but don't let them hurry back to the barn... The girth is too tight/not tight enough, back girth too tight, doesn't need to be tight... and everything depends on who you talk to.

Then there's the Trailer Rider vs. the Rodeo Cowboy vs. the Ranchers that give advice. And its always wildly different... because different types of ridings/applications.

*sigh* *headdesk*

I almost want to answer: How about you guys just go on and let us figure this out on our own, since you're gonna give us useless advice?

So yeah. I've just... gotten to the point I don't even bring it up around most people. 

(Note: Tom thumbs may be fine on other horses, yes I know the snaffle can be harsh with the wrong rider, but when it comes to my horses, they are worthless bits. We've changed everything out D rings or slow twists on all but Trigger, and that's because he ignores snaffles completely.)


----------



## Golden Horse

> (Note: Tom thumbs may be fine on other horses,


Nope, no, not ever, good toilet roll holders is what they are


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Yeah, you'll not find much love for Tom Thumbs on this forum. :lol:


----------



## WhimsicalMe

I confess Friday is my last day of class until the 31st! I can't wait till I have 9 days off. I will probably spend the majority of it sleeping in and at the barn!


----------



## SwissMiss

Even if I gripe about doing barn chores too often, it is a great feeling when the whole herd plus the cat come running the moment I drive up to the barn  Even better when my pony is in the lead!


----------



## mkmurphy81

Golden Horse said:


> Nope, no, not ever, good toilet roll holders is what they are


Ugg! We're almost finished building a house, and I just spend good money on toilet paper holders! I should have just gotten you people to donate unwanted tom thumbs.

I'm halfway through my busiest week of the year (I don't work Fridays). I teach and tutor, and most of my work is getting kids ready for the ACT. This morning I left my house a little after 6am, drove an hour and a half, taught for 4 hours straight, drove an hour and a half back to work, tutored for another 4 hours before I finally got a bathroom break. I'm tired! Tomorrow and Thursday won't be so bad -- no out of town travel. The test is this Saturday, and, around here, October is the most popular time to take the test. Next week will feel so quiet.


----------



## JCnGrace

PoptartShop said:


> I confess, I just teared up at my desk (nobody saw).
> 
> I'm just super stressed about this whole car accident situation. My car still has yet to be repaired. The insurance adjuster came out yesterday to look at it. Still have yet to send an estimate, nobody has claimed fault yet either (RIDICULOUS!!!!!!). I'm just in a pickle. My rental car is 182 a week. It'll be two weeks tomorrow since the accident. It just really sucks.
> I'm PMSing too...but still.  Just so stressed. Plus, working every day ontop of it is hard. I just need a hug I guess.


:hug: That sucks, you need to light a fire under your agent.


----------



## Golden Horse

JCnGrace said:


> :hug: That sucks, you need to light a fire under your agent.


Figurative not literal I hope 

Save​


----------



## JCnGrace

Golden Horse said:


> Figurative not literal I hope
> 
> 
> Save​


Whichever gets him/her off their butt and working.:grin:


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I confess, I am so tired ! Going to sleep for a week after placement


----------



## greentree

I confess that Mary was trying to bait me into saying somethig bad about the other girls yesterday....It did not occur to me until it was too late to say anything about it! 

Teenagers!!!! She kept taking bridles out and saying, "omg, this thing is FILTHY! How in the world would it get dirty?!?" Asif she keeps all the tack spotless, lol.

And putting the saddle on.."Did YOU adjust these stirrups to this length?!? WHO could have ridden with them this long???" I calmly said, probably Mika....

I guess she thinks that Mika rides without permission....she texts me every time she comes over. Mary does not.

But, I got my filly ridden yesterday!! I was just going to ask her to trot, when this weird noise started across the street, like tree starting to fall...that crackle noise. The 5 still out in the pasture came running, and I got off! Mary's DB was cleaning out the garage, and found some fireworks......I got off just in time, since the next ones were bigger!!

Maybe I can get on her today.


----------



## PoptartShop

Thanks everyone...

So, as I was about to leave work yesterday, I got an email from the insurance that my car is totaled. I bawled my eyes out.
I still want to just cry. I love my car. People who say 'oh stop being upset you'll get a new car' they have no idea. That's not the point. I don't want a new one, I want my car. It's not fair.

I still owe money on it (making payments) & that's what's making it harder for me. I also just put new tires on it last month. 4 new ones. Cost me a pretty penny.
I'm just really upset. Nope, they still have yet to figure out 'fault' (obviously she hit me, but it's just taking forever). I just want this over with so I can get back to my normal life. I haven't been to the barn in forever it feels like. 
I have a chiro appointment after work today then I might swing by to feed. Ahhhhhhhhhhhh.

Sorry for all the ranting.
Anyway, @Golden Horse thank you that is so freaking cute. Awww. @JCnGrace...oh my LOL I think I just want to throw them into a fire pit actually. GAHHHHHHH! It's the other insurance that's really the issue though not mine. They need to get moving.


----------



## Mulefeather

I confess I just realized that I only have 11 days until I close on this house and I may be freaking out JUST A TINY BIT.

:dance-smiley05:

Is there a smiley for when you really don't want to pack boxes? Oh, and I'm babysitting two toddlers for a few hours on Saturday...


----------



## PoptartShop

Mulefeather said:


> I confess I just realized that I only have 11 days until I close on this house and I may be freaking out JUST A TINY BIT.
> 
> :dance-smiley05:
> 
> Is there a smiley for when you really don't want to pack boxes? Oh, and I'm babysitting two toddlers for a few hours on Saturday...


Ahhhh so close!!!:eek_color: How exciting but nerve-wracking at the same time!
Lemme find a good smiley for not wanting to pack boxes...
:-x you're just like...:hide: LOL.

I confess...I don't really handle stress well!


----------



## Drifting

@PoptartShop sorry to hear about your car.  @Mulefeather FINALLY

I confess I want to go to Legends of the Fog this year but I don't want to spend the $30 on admission.


----------



## mkmurphy81

Mulefeather said:


> I confess I just realized that I only have 11 days until I close on this house and I may be freaking out JUST A TINY BIT.
> 
> :dance-smiley05:
> 
> Is there a smiley for when you really don't want to pack boxes? Oh, and I'm babysitting two toddlers for a few hours on Saturday...


I'll help you procrastinate if you'll help me! I have about 2 weeks until the new house will be ready. You can imagine how much stuff a family of four can accumulate in 14 years. My mother has been telling me to start packing for a while... yeah, hasn't happened yet.

On the bright side, I survived another day this week. Tomorrow is my last extra crazy long day. Friday I can relax. Maybe I'll pack. ...maybe I won't :hide:


----------



## PoptartShop

Thank you @Drifting. 
@mkmurphy81, long days can be such a drag. Literally. I hear you! I wish I could just go home & relax today...I have to go to the chiro after work & then I'm going to the barn to help feed, can't ride Redz this week because he just got 2 teeth pulled!


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

@Mulefeather exciting!! Did you know that the stress of shifting house is second only to the stress of a death in the family? Know that and remind yourself you are doing well. 

Start packing now, and cleaning things that won't need doing again later (ceilings, windows etc). You will feel like you have some sort of control. Tried and true.


----------



## Rain Shadow

I confess I just got into a fight with someone claiming to be a horse breeder on FB. He was advertising his stud and someone asked if this horse, a AQHA had been tested for frame. His reasoning was his stud couldn't have frame, because the three foals he'd already produced hadn't been born with lethal white. 

Clearly someone failed basic genetics. Idiots.


----------



## Tazzie

@PoptartShop, I'm sorry about your car :sad: that's awful!
@Mulefeather, that's exciting!! Stressful, yes. But yay!!

And I'm kind of excited, but feel a bit bad for my friend.

This friend of mine has had bad luck on top of bad luck this year. Sent her horses off for training and to get started under saddle (both older than Izzie). They came back thin and just eh. Well, actually, she pulled them out after our first rated show of the year. Big drama, too much to explain. I ended up showing her mare in hand for her.

She was shooting for a couple other shows, but didn't end up happening. She did find someone new to ride and train her babies.

Fast forward to today. She asks when I'm hauling down to the horse park. I said Friday soon as I'm out of work, and that Nick is taking the day off to hunt. He will bring her home so we can do a warm water bath in the garage (yes, I'm being serious.) Come to find out her rider has a dressage show up in Ohio the same day as her babies were supposed to show. She is, obviously, a bit upset. She doesn't want just anyone riding her babies. Said she thought of me, but worried about show schedule already since I'll be showing Izzie Saturday in our classes.

Anyway, we got to talking. I'm at least showing her two babies in sport horse in hand, her mare against my mare (I've done this before :lol: and I don't purposely get her placed lower; I set her up to win, just as I would my own mare.) Then I *might* be showing her babies in walk trot classes. It'll be a bit crazy, but she'd be able to hold her babies, and Nick could handle Izzie as I swap back and forth between the three.

She specifically wanted me since I ride strictly Dressage. Her horses are being trained in Dressage and she doesn't want to confuse them. Others have offered, but I know the people offering. They are very much the type that would ride them how they ride all their other horses, just in different tack. Not working on straightness or bending. She knows I would ride the babies how the trainer is riding the babies. She specifically said she's seen how I ride Izzie, even on her bad days, and knows I'd be the one she would want to have ride them if her trainer can't.

So, I may be catch riding two SUPER nice half Arabs on Saturday :lol: I have Nick's approval for it, and he's willing to help where ever needed. Which is good, since it'd go something like my class, another class, one baby's class, another 1-3 classes, me, one class, another baby class, couple more classes, Izzie's class, and then baby's class.

Yes, I know I'm calling them babies when they aren't. But they are green under saddle and are 100% my friend's babies. I may be EXHAUSTED come Sunday night!!


----------



## greentree

Too bad I won't be up there... I could ride a class or two!


----------



## Tazzie

Come up! I'd let you show Izzie :wink:


----------



## greentree

I have already committed to dancing at the depot!!! 

Last year, we danced in the drizzly rain! 

Right now, I am at a jazz jam..

Kinda bored.


----------



## Tazzie

Darn! Another time then! I am serious about letting you show her :wink:

And I confess, we all were just hiding in the basement. Tornado touched down directly west of us. Nick finally got home right as the storm was immediately west of us. Nearly on top of us. We're fine. We think the house is fine, but it's raining WAY too hard outside to look. Thankfully only lost power briefly.

I hate tornadoes.


----------



## greentree

Ooh, yuck! Hopefully it passed without damagin anything! We can see lightening in the distance...

How tall is Izzie? We could work up a pas dedeux for her and Lucy, if she is not too tall!!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I confess that I played housekeeper today at work and I may have overdone it. I hurt everywhere and am already ready for bed at 7:40pm.

I also confess that I can now make a bed close to as well as my head housekeeper who has worked at the hotel since it opened seven years ago.


----------



## JCnGrace

Tazzie said:


> Darn! Another time then! I am serious about letting you show her :wink:
> 
> And I confess, we all were just hiding in the basement. Tornado touched down directly west of us. Nick finally got home right as the storm was immediately west of us. Nearly on top of us. We're fine. We think the house is fine, but it's raining WAY too hard outside to look. Thankfully only lost power briefly.
> 
> I hate tornadoes.


It must have stayed south of the river, we only go a couple of brief rain showers. We could use the rain but not the tornados.


----------



## Tazzie

greentree said:


> Ooh, yuck! Hopefully it passed without damagin anything! We can see lightening in the distance...
> 
> How tall is Izzie? We could work up a pas dedeux for her and Lucy, if she is not too tall!!


We don't think we sustained any damage, but it was too dark to see anything this morning. We have some branches down, but nothing on the house thankfully!

Izzie is right aroung 15 hands  the max she would be is probably 15.1. That'd be fun!!



JCnGrace said:


> It must have stayed south of the river, we only go a couple of brief rain showers. We could use the rain but not the tornados.


Oh man, we had so much rain it washed quite a bit of gravel out of our driveway. Nick said he's never seen it rain so hard! It was good to get water into our cistern so we don't have to haul any, but man! We didn't need THAT much!

And it looks like it's a very real possibility I'll be riding those other two half Arabs! My friend said she's going to post enter since Nick said it'd be manageable! Thank goodness for a super helpful hubby! I'm pretty sure we made her day :lol:


----------



## JCnGrace

We're getting the rain this morning.

Good luck in your show! At least showing the extra horses you won't stand around being bored.


----------



## Captain Evil

I confess... sometimes... SOMETIMES... it is hard to be a vegetarian horse-person living in a world of fishermen. Sometimes.


----------



## Rain Shadow

Ugh I'm so done with doctors. Had another checkup on my torn ligament and the amount of scar tissue is worrying, but he does think its knitting back together and if I rest it and stay on crutches and in a brace he swears it will heal without surgery. Which means basically selling my horses because no way of taking care of them on crutches!

Just frustrated by it all and now I'm back on Valium which I hate because he thinks the hives I keep breaking out in are stress related. 

I get why my doctor wants me off my ankle but I just can't sit still. I go insane. Riding is my only real stress outlet right now and I either end up drugged to the hilt on anxiety meds to manage my panic attacks or I ride and risk my ankle more. Its a crappy choice either way.


----------



## greentree

I cofess that I would rather be without insurance than deal with all this CARP....
In 33 YEARS, my DH has NEVER had any dealings with the insurance company, aside from handing the Dr. his card....and the money comes out of his paycheck....
So, today I get told by the CSR that he cannot discuss this with ME, but my DH must give verbal auth...
They are TRYING to give me a heart attack. Or have me put away for murder. 

Since ATT took away my wifi, i cannot do any of this shiitake on the computer, and their sign up is not compatible with this tablet, and I cannot disable the pop up blocker on the library computer. Crock....


----------



## Mulefeather

Rain Shadow said:


> I get why my doctor wants me off my ankle but I just can't sit still. I go insane. Riding is my only real stress outlet right now and I either end up drugged to the hilt on anxiety meds to manage my panic attacks or I ride and risk my ankle more. Its a crappy choice either way.


It might help to start doing something with your hands to keep yourself busy and occupied. I have gotten way into art and crafting the past few months - knitting, paper mache, polymer clay, and now I'm doing some self-paced online courses on drawing and colored pencils. Paper mache is especially easy to get into, because the materials are so cheap- you can make a "paper clay" out of toilet paper, wall joint compound, glue, and some baby oil. I plan on making myself a pony-sized horse sculpture for my living room at some point  


I confess that today was a crazy work day and I am TIRED. I still have to clean guinea pig cages. And I am beginning to suspect I have some mini-pigs on the way- my little sow, Sketch, was with my Skinny pig boar for a little bit, and I didn't think they'd "sealed the deal" as Boyfriend calls it. But, she is starting to look a little rounder day by day. I guess we'll see! If she is, it should be pretty obvious soon.


----------



## cbar

I confess I am irritable today. Training for this run is wearing me out and my body is starting to feel the pain. I cannot find the time to spend with the horses that I'd like - we are in the middle of a large house renovation, so living in a construction zone is starting to get a little old. Not to mention the b/f is a major pain in my a$$. Really hope he gets sent away on a job for an extended amount of time! 

1st world problems, but I need to vent.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I confess last day of placement


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

@Mulefeather 



> I'm doing some self-paced online courses on drawing and colored pencils


Do you have a link for that please? Is it a free course or paid?
@cbar :hug:

:gallop:


----------



## JCnGrace

Rain Shadow said:


> Ugh I'm so done with doctors. Had another checkup on my torn ligament and the amount of scar tissue is worrying, but he does think its knitting back together and if I rest it and stay on crutches and in a brace he swears it will heal without surgery. Which means basically selling my horses because no way of taking care of them on crutches!
> 
> Just frustrated by it all and now I'm back on Valium which I hate because he thinks the hives I keep breaking out in are stress related.
> 
> I get why my doctor wants me off my ankle but I just can't sit still. I go insane. Riding is my only real stress outlet right now and I either end up drugged to the hilt on anxiety meds to manage my panic attacks or I ride and risk my ankle more. Its a crappy choice either way.


I really hope you don't have to get rid of your horses. Could you ride with your feet out of the stirrup so that your ankle is not having any pressure put on it? As for care, anything you could change up to help get you and them through this time? Maybe full time turn out and using round bales for hay so that they have free choice? A parent, sibling or friend that could help you out?



cbar said:


> I confess I am irritable today. Training for this run is wearing me out and my body is starting to feel the pain. I cannot find the time to spend with the horses that I'd like - we are in the middle of a large house renovation, so living in a construction zone is starting to get a little old. Not to mention the b/f is a major pain in my a$$. Really hope he gets sent away on a job for an extended amount of time!
> 
> 1st world problems, but I need to vent.


I must admit I don't really get the joy of running. I wish that I had the muscles of a runner though. Lean, stretchy muscles would be a joy compared to the restrictive bulky ones I tend to build. Back when you could still see my muscle structure I always had people asking me if I lifted weights.LOL My great niece just qualified for semi-state in cross country so I'm really proud of her.

On this:

"Not to mention the b/f is a major pain in my a$$. Really hope he gets sent away on a job for an extended amount of time!"

Try having a husband that is retired and home with you all day pretty much every day..:angrily_smileys::winetime::rofl:


----------



## 6gun Kid

Dang! You gals sure are hard on the men that love you!


----------



## greentree

I confess that we keep losing good horsepeople here due to cray-crays, when THEY are ones who need to go. Sad.

And they wonder why there are 27 members, out of 67,000, logged in.....

@6gunkid , you BET we are!!!!


----------



## Tazzie

6gun Kid said:


> Dang! You gals sure are hard on the men that love you!


I wouldn't give mine away for anything (well, most days :lol

I guess ask me again in 20 years :lol:

Anyway, we will be heading out to the horse park in a few hours! The girls I work with said I can leave when my work is finished, just waiting on it all to thaw so I can plate it!

I'm SOO excited to try Angel and Seven! I've shown Angel in hand before, but I've never handled Seven. I'll be showing three of the nicest horses this weekend, and I'm beyond excited :loveshower:

Fun side note, I'll be showing her mare Angel against Izzie in the Sport Horse In Hand class. I've done it before, but Nick is always mildly amused when I show someone else's mare against my own. I set them both up to win, and just hope one gets first and one gets second :lol: I've seen other people show them in halter against horses from their barn, and they purposely set them up improperly to make them look awful (like pointing them downhill in the outdoor ring at Shelbyville). I figure I want to win fairly with Izzie, not because I trashed my competition by showing them off in a terrible way.

It's going to be a fun weekend!! :loveshower:


----------



## Tazzie

greentree said:


> I confess that we keep losing good horsepeople here due to cray-crays, when THEY are ones who need to go. Sad.
> 
> And they wonder why there are 27 members, out of 67,000, logged in.....
> 
> @6gunkid , you BET we are!!!!


Ugh, I KNOW! We have some very rude people in the groups I'm in that would effectively keep people from joining. And one was a spokesperson for our incentive fund!! She is the rudest, most awful woman we have to deal with, and she's so brash it gives people doubts on joining. When the entire reason she is there spreading info is to GAIN members!

I'm hoping her position is up for renewal soon so we can get someone else in! She NEEDS to go!


----------



## greentree

Tazzie said:


> I wouldn't give mine away for anything (well, most days :lol
> 
> I guess ask me again in 20 years :lol:
> 
> Anyway, we will be heading out to the horse park in a few hours! The girls I work with said I can leave when my work is finished, just waiting on it all to thaw so I can plate it!
> 
> I'm SOO excited to try Angel and Seven! I've shown Angel in hand before, but I've never handled Seven. I'll be showing three of the nicest horses this weekend, and I'm beyond excited :loveshower:
> 
> Fun side note, I'll be showing her mare Angel against Izzie in the Sport Horse In Hand class. I've done it before, but Nick is always mildly amused when I show someone else's mare against my own. I set them both up to win, and just hope one gets first and one gets second :lol: I've seen other people show them in halter against horses from their barn, and they purposely set them up improperly to make them look awful (like pointing them downhill in the outdoor ring at Shelbyville). I figure I want to win fairly with Izzie, not because I trashed my competition by showing them off in a terrible way.
> 
> It's going to be a fun weekend!! :loveshower:


It will be fun!!! 

I showed a horse one time to get it qualfied Ammy.....I warmed him up the night before with his trainer telling me how to cue him..."wiggle this rein twice, then touch him twice on the side, then squeeze with the other leg, and say 'canter'"!!! I never could get one of the leads... 
So in our test, I just prayed, and cued him like I cue MY horses, and he took it, AND got a "Lovely canter depart" comment!!!

Then, I showed one of the same person's horses at SHN, in Reinsmanship, and she would not let me really warm her up...she kept saying I needed to "save" some horse for her, so I only Top Ten'd....


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

6gun Kid said:


> Dang! You gals sure are hard on the men that love you!


I try not to be.

I confess that I worry about my DH. He almost had a panic attack at work yesterday when one of the guys came up to where he was working and started using an anchor gun and DH didn't see him. The sound of it is what triggered the panic attack. He was able to stop it before it got into full swing, but then when he got home and was telling me about it, that sent him into a full-blown panic attack. Just telling me about it. He said the sound of it reminded him of sleeping in the Conex box in Somali and having .50-cal rounds punching through the box because of all the fighting around them and not knowing If they were going to wake up in the morning, but knowing they couldn't do anything about it. :sad:


----------



## Tazzie

greentree said:


> It will be fun!!!
> 
> I showed a horse one time to get it qualfied Ammy.....I warmed him up the night before with his trainer telling me how to cue him..."wiggle this rein twice, then touch him twice on the side, then squeeze with the other leg, and say 'canter'"!!! I never could get one of the leads...
> So in our test, I just prayed, and cued him like I cue MY horses, and he took it, AND got a "Lovely canter depart" comment!!!
> 
> Then, I showed one of the same person's horses at SHN, in Reinsmanship, and she would not let me really warm her up...she kept saying I needed to "save" some horse for her, so I only Top Ten'd....


Nice! These guys are only doing walk trot, so no worrying about correct leads on them! My friend said that while their canter is coming along, she doesn't want to show at a rated show at the canter yet. Even though she's doing the open part of the show. Which is fine with me. I'm pretty confident I can manage a couple of walk trot classes :lol:

And I always warm up Izzie thoroughly. I don't overdo it, but we do have to canter each way once before we hit the ring for our best performances. Shame she didn't think her horse would be fit enough to handle it all :/


----------



## Drifting

I confess I want to ditch work early so I can get some daylight and ride outside the ring. I think I feel a cough coming on.


----------



## Mulefeather

ShirtHotTeez said:


> @*Mulefeather*
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a link for that please? Is it a free course or paid?
> 
> @*cbar* :hug:
> 
> :gallop:


The colored pencil course is paid (Craftsy), but not terribly expensive - $20. You can always look on Youtube for tutorials, too - I just wanted something progressive with chunked-out lessons. I'm not using the exact materials they ask for, either, since all I have are Prismacolor pencils. But so far I've learned a lot - about texture techniques, paper, colored pencil grades, and pressure. 

The drawing course is intensive, but free- I think you can also join a Patreon group for $1 a month to get critiques if you want them. It's called "Draw A Box". Basically supposed to take you all the way from drawing basic lines and shapes, all the way to drawing animals and people. If you're on Reddit, there's a group called Art Fundamentals, or the Draw A Box community.


----------



## Change

Wow! A lot going on in the world. I just survived my work week. My farrier is coming out today to fix Cally's poor feet - so happy she'll be done right again. Tango seems to self trim - he won't need much more than a rasping.

It's cool today, too. Only supposed to get into the low 60s. We had some rain yesterday - just enough to wet the dust but not really enough to feed the ground like it needs. At least it wasn't hard enough to wash everything down to the swale! 

I confess I really want to work with Tango some more today, but I'm dreading the hour or more it's going to take to get him un-muddied! He's looking like a buckskin right now! That boy loves rolling in mud!


----------



## greentree

Drifting said:


> I confess I want to ditch work early so I can get some daylight and ride outside the ring. I think I feel a cough coming on.


RUN to the restroom, and then grab your stuff and yell, "omg, I caught THE virus from @SwissMiss and her family!!!" 

Spray Lysol as you leave....


----------



## PoptartShop

I confess...it's Friday & I should find out today hopefully what they are giving me for my car. Ugh. I hate waiting.


----------



## JCnGrace

6gun Kid said:


> Dang! You gals sure are hard on the men that love you!


We have to keep them in line somehow! LOL Actually, it's a toss-up on who's the most spoiled around here...horses, hubby or dog.


----------



## PoptartShop

@6gun Kid...I'm the only single one here I think. Can't relate. LOL


----------



## SwissMiss

greentree said:


> RUN to the restroom, and then grab your stuff and yell, "omg, I caught THE virus from @*SwissMiss* and her family!!!"
> 
> Spray Lysol as you leave....



:rofl::rofl::rofl: Don't forget carrying a bucket/trash can or whatever on your way out :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## greentree

Nice touch, @SwissMiss!!!!!


----------



## SwissMiss

@greentree Nobody (except DH who got magically spared) walked around our house without a bucket for a day or two... So it's based on experience, lol


----------



## Mulefeather

PoptartShop said:


> @*6gun Kid* ...I'm the only single one here I think. Can't relate. LOL


My boyfriend lives 3 hours away, so I get my own house, own bed, own pets...after living with my ex-husband while we were married, I am spoiled as they come


----------



## PoptartShop

@Mulefeather, that sounds like heaven LOL. I don't mind sleeping alone myself- I love being sprawled out on my queen sized bed haha.

Still no estimate yet. Ugh. Just sucks, my car is totaled so I need to get another one, can't be in this rental forever. Sigh...hopefully I hear something later today or tomorrow, if not it won't be until Monday. Blah!


----------



## Rain Shadow

PoptartShop said:


> @*6gun Kid* ...I'm the only single one here I think. Can't relate. LOL


Nope. Single here. Dumped my last one at 15 and I'm now pushing 20 without one. I watch my friends deal with the drama and I don't see the appeal!


----------



## Rain Shadow

greentree said:


> I confess that we keep losing good horsepeople here due to cray-crays, when THEY are ones who need to go. Sad.
> 
> And they wonder why there are 27 members, out of 67,000, logged in.....
> !



Oh no! Who left? 

I havent seen Patty or Verona in ages and I wonder what


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I confess that I got my hair cut today and bought myself two coloring books. Happy birthday to me.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

Is it your birthday Drafty? Happy Birthday! I have a sneaking feeling its not, but happy birthday anyway


----------



## JCnGrace

Happy Birthday, Drafty!:happy-birthday8:


----------



## JCnGrace

I confess that I'm drinking a hot toddy because my fall allergies are driving me nuts and all the coughing has my throat sore. So, as the night wears on if you see me posting gibberish send a mod to delete it please. LOL


----------



## JCnGrace

Hey @Change, did you get a chance to work with Tango today?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

JCnGrace said:


> Happy Birthday, Drafty!:happy-birthday8:





ShirtHotTeez said:


> Is it your birthday Drafty? Happy Birthday! I have a sneaking feeling its not, but happy birthday anyway


My birthday, and first anniversary, is Monday. ;-) But since we don't get to town very often (this is my first time in over a month), I did a little birthday shopping for myself.


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582

Happy early birthday/anniversary Drafty!

I confess that I have spoiled Cherokee. No beating around the bush, he's spoiled and somewhat of a brat. Last weekend I worked him pretty hard (probably 45min- and hour), making him back up a lot, trot on the lead (something I've never seen him do), turn, stop and wait, flex, etc. I also tested him after we'd worked a while by tying him up where he could graze. The test was when I went over to get him, and he picked his head straight up to follow after me!! Big accomplishment there. :loveshower: 

Also would you guys believe that Mr. Stubborn/Lazy/Bossy Butt kept trotting pretty well until I asked him to stop (after the first few instances where he didn't feel like working), and by the time we were done he was paying attention so well all I had to do was say "woah" and slow my pace down, and he went back to walking beside me! He got a treat or two throughout this entire session after I'd trotted and backed him right there in succession (but not every time I did that), because both are big deals with him. The surprise and not knowing when he'd get it made him pay attention too, so that was good. 

Oh, and @JCnGrace I don't think putting my hand on Cherokee was the fix for leading. I'd inadvertently been giving him a release whenever he stopped by stopping to tap him with the rope. When I said "walk" and kept the rope taught until he followed, THEN released, that worked much better. 

Why I wanted to mention you though is because something like that DID work for backing! Instead of pushing his chest (which met me with a lot of resistance), I would tip his nose back a slight bit with my hand on the lead right under his halter, say "back", and put my hand on his shoulder, pushing back a little bit to get him moving. Then I just kept my hand on his shoulder (without applying pressure), both as a little bit of a guide and to reinforce the cue when he stopped before I wanted him to (I wasn't asking for more than a few steps anyway). I've never backed him so many times in one day, and I was proud!

Going back to see him today, and if he's being a butt again abut leading, then he'll get worked like that again. If it doesn't take as long to get him responsive and paying attention, we won't work as long, it's his choice (not literally of course). Regardless of how he acts though I'm going to work on backing, trotting, and lifting his front feet. I'm going with a positive attitude that he WILL be good, so hopefully it pays off.


----------



## Change

PoptartShop said:


> @6gun Kid...I'm the only single one here I think. Can't relate. LOL


I've been single for 20 years now, and I love it most of the time, although I could use a DH when those bales need stackin'! ;-)



JCnGrace said:


> Hey @Change, did you get a chance to work with Tango today?


If you mean beyond the de-mudding and the farrier, then no. The farrier was supposed to be here around 11, so I started de-muddying them around 9. At 11:15 I got a text saying she'd be 12:30ish, so I did some mucking. At 1 she texted to apologize, saying she had to deal with an abscess and she be here by 2. She pulled in at 2:30. I don't mind. She takes the time she needs and does really good work.

Cally got pretty wedges with concussion insoles and she's loving her new fashion statement. ;-) Three slightly tentative steps and she hasn't gimped since! :-D The farrier was ****ed that all the hard work we'd put in getting her back into normal shoes could be undone by one incompetent hack with a rasp. I told her she's not allowed to get hurt, Ever Again!

By the time she was done with both horses, it was almost 5 and starting to get cooler. Today is another day.


----------



## SwissMiss

@Change, glad Cally is not gimpy anymore! Typical girl, wanting pretty shoes, lol
We didn't get enough rain to create mud puddles, so de-mudding is not an issue. But the pasture didn't get bushhogged this year and the £€%! burr bushes are ALL OVER the place... So I spend at least 30 mins a day de-burring my pony... This weekend I may have some time to tackle a art of the bushes...


----------



## Change

I don't have any burrs to worry about - no bushes! Just soft, silty dust. Even after an hour's brushing, if I ran my hand over Tango, his black coat turned grey! Cally, being the same color as the dirt, never looks dirty! LOL!

While I was waiting for the farrier, I decided I'd take both horses out for a walk into the meadow down below the house and let them hand-graze. This was Tango's first time that far off property on foot and he was really good! He was ears forward/curious without being spooky. He stayed at my shoulder on the walk out and, once grazing, periodically came over to me for a reassuring word/pat. 

Cally knows the meadow. I don't think her nose came up at all from the time we got out there until I bumped her up for the walk back home! LOL!!


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582

Well scratch what I said, won't be seeing Cherokee today. 

It's stupid windy (so couldn't work with him anyway), and I called his owner to see if she needed some help and she said to just stay home, which works out because I realized I'm completely buried in homework (didn't dawn on me last night). I'm helping my mom today so I can earn a little extra cash for an event coming up that I'm buying tickets for. Sigh. Oh well, next weekend it is.

Oh, and btw, I'm single too! Granted I've got a major crush, but that isn't likely to go anywhere so for now I remain in the single club, lol.


----------



## GMA100

I confess I am DYING over this: 




His facial expressions are just PRICELESS!!!




LOL I'm in the single club too, I plan to be here for quite awhile though:smile:.


----------



## sarahfromsc

I confess I have a MAJOR case of the lazies today.


----------



## GMA100

sarahfromsc said:


> I confess I have a MAJOR case of the lazies today.


I do too


@JCnGrace I feel for you. I used to get allergies ALL the time, I thought it was just going to be my "normal" thing, but when I went off corn, EVERYTHING changed! I haven't gotten allergies in at least two weeks and I used to get it every day. 
It's sorta weird, my sister can't eat wheat and I have to eat it or I get sick.


----------



## greentree

GMA100 said:


> I do too
> 
> 
> 
> @JCnGrace I feel for you. I used to get allergies ALL the time, I thought it was just going to be my "normal" thing, but when I went off corn, EVERYTHING changed! I haven't gotten allergies in at least two weeks and I used to get it every day.
> It's sorta weird, my sister can't eat wheat and I have to eat it or I get sick.


For me, the trigger was wheat, too! I think I have taken 2 benadryl in the past year, and that was when we were making and hauling hay!! It used to be a food group!!!

We danced our toes off this morning!! DH wound up staying, providing music and ad's for the vendors, until about 3. I came home to check on animals, then went back to help load gear! 

Right now we are trying figure out how to telepathically get tge gear out of the truck....

I confess I signed up with a multi level marketing company today. I am kind of having buyer's remorse, It was a small investment, and maybe it will be fun, and maybe a little bit of money. I have never been moved to do one, since Discovery Toys WAY back when DS was a toddler......maybe it is a sign, maybe I am getting desperate, who knows??


----------



## TuyaGirl

Another single to join the club!!  

I confess sometimes I just hate being the way I am. Today I was driving home from the barn and I saw a cat getting run over by a car. I stepped on the brakes to let him cross the road, then he run to a paralel road where I saw everything. The driver did not even slow down. And I was a coward, did not stop to check on him because it would break me even more, he could not possibly be ok. It was around 7.30 pm. Drove home crying the whole way. It's 2am and I still can't get the image out of my head. And I am still crying, tears won't stop falling... It was the first time I've experienced this. And it's not easy on me. :-(


----------



## GMA100

UGHHH I confess.........................this: https://www.blm.gov/adoptahorse/horse.php?horse_id=8847&mygalleryview= is making me think BAD thoughts.....I do not need another horse, I do NOT need another horse, I DO NOT NEED ANOTHER HORSE!!!!










TuyaGirl said:


> Another single to join the club!!
> 
> I confess sometimes I just hate being the way I am. Today I was driving home from the barn and I saw a cat getting run over by a car. I stepped on the brakes to let him cross the road, then he run to a paralel road where I saw everything. The driver did not even slow down. And I was a coward, did not stop to check on him because it would break me even more, he could not possibly be ok. It was around 7.30 pm. Drove home crying the whole way. It's 2am and I still can't get the image out of my head. And I am still crying, tears won't stop falling... It was the first time I've experienced this. And it's not easy on me. :-(



Yay!:loveshower: I wonder how many club members there is..................



Don't worry, I would bawl too! 
I can't get it out of my head when I READ about something dying. So I can't imagine seeing something die. I always get sorta depressed when one of our cow or calves die.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I confess that I am craving chicken salad. I never eat chicken salad. Ever. Yet I just bought a rosemary garlic rotisserie chicken, celery, honeycrisp apples, and labne to make chicken salad. I'm waiting impatiently for the chicken to cool so I can make it. I'm almost drooling thinking about alllll the nommies!!


----------



## JCnGrace

GMA100 said:


> I confess I am DYING over this:
> Parody Let it Go - Not In Real Life Elsa - YouTube
> His facial expressions are just PRICELESS!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL I'm in the single club too, I plan to be here for quite awhile though:smile:.


It sounds like Bernadette (no clue what her real name is) from Big Bang Theory is singing that. LOL


----------



## JCnGrace

I confess that I got an e-mail from my niece tonight asking what I wanted her bring for Thanksgiving and I haven't a clue. My gosh, that's still a month away and I'll be doing good to know the week before as to what the menu will be. LOL


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

I have to organize xmas, its at our place this year. I had forgotten!!!


----------



## greentree

I confess that I am going riding today, even if I have to go by myself!! 

The girls rode JR and Gavotte yesterday. Gotta keep JR tuned up for sleigh riding!!!!


----------



## JCnGrace

Enjoy your ride @greentree. I have to go to Louisville today.


----------



## greentree

Have fun in Louisville!! We are headed south to the Tennessee border!
@Tazzie did you SURVIVE the show?????


----------



## Change

@DraftyAiresMum - ooooooooo! Chicken salad sounds wonderful. I may have to go to the store!

I confess I actually slept in this morning and the horses didn't get their breakfast until 9. And this after my son woke me at 6 to let me know Cally had managed to get out of the yard. She was contentedly grazing the lawn across the street when he caught her. I guess I need to remember to turn the fence on when I'm done out there...


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

@Change, I didn't end up making it last night. Which is a bummer, 'cuz I really would love to be munching on it right now. And I won't have time when I get home from work because I've got to change and then we're going to my parents' house for my birthday dinner. I just texted DH to see if he could cut up the rotisserie chicken for me, so maybe I can throw it together when I get home or after we have dinner.


----------



## Change

Hope he doesn't decide chicken is a good munchie.... I know I'd have a hard time ignoring it, even cold and still on the bone!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I confess I procrastinated to much and now my assignment is due today


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

Rainaisabelle said:


> I confess I procrastinated to much and now my assignment is due today


Head down bum up you still have a few hours and goodluck get off here now !!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

ShirtHotTeez said:


> Head down bum up you still have a few hours and goodluck get off here now !!


14 and a half hours to go


----------



## greentree

I confess...I should have gone riding by myself!!!! DH piddled with his work stuff until noon, then, as I was about to pitch a fit (lol), he hit send on the email and changed clothes. 

Then, we had to drop my car off at DS's work, then eat lunch. Then, drive almost an hour. So, we got there, saddled, and the lady said the trail we wanted went out through camp. To me, that means through camp.....so, we rode through camp, and promptly lost the trail. The sign said something different, so, we got the map out. It looked like we needed to be on the road...maybe....so we went down the road. A trail turned off, so we headed that way....

I got to open a big gate, then get back on again, and we wandered down this gravel jeep path to the bottom of the hill, end of trail. Not on map!!!

Turned around, followed another path, which was a gorgeous green canyon, UP hill, right back up to the first gate!!! Gahhh!!

At this point, we decided to ride down to the creek and around the cow pasture, where we had ridden before. We did go on past anotger bend in thge creek, just kind of exploring, but not necessarily on a trail.....how is THAT safer tgan the stupid MAP???

Anyway, we drove 85 miles, and rode about 4!!!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I confess that I outdid myself on that chicken salad. I made a large (9" by 9" by 6") bowl of it and took it to my parents' house for dinner. There were five of us, my mom didn't have more than a taste (her diet won't allow it), and I still brought home barely enough for lunch for me tomorrow. I did leave some for my dad cuz he liked it so much he had three helpings. :lol:

Look what my parents got me for my birthday! 
http://m.carolwrightgifts.com/productDetails/?id=143978883&keyword=&indexPosition=7&fromCatName=Womens+Clothing>Womens+Coats

My mom goes "We thought you could wear it when you go riding in winter!" Didn't have the heart to tell her that it's way to nice to be a barn jacket. :lol:

We had steak, twice-baked potatoes, broccoli, green salad, and chicken salad for dinner with chocolate ice cream cake and the cream cheese-iced chocolate cake topper from our wedding for dessert.


----------



## JCnGrace

Sounds like you had a good day Drafty.


----------



## JCnGrace

greentree said:


> Have fun in Louisville!! We are headed south to the Tennessee border!
> @*Tazzie* did you SURVIVE the show?????


Wasn't really doing anything fun, just going down to get cigs. 

I confess that in some ways I'm really a tightwad so the idea of paying a toll to cross the bridge, spending less than 30 minutes in KY, and then paying the toll again just irks me. Made hubby figure out the route that takes the 2nd st bridge where there will be no toll and then act as my chauffeur. Even with his map we wandered around downtown Louisville for a bit. I'll probably be paying the toll when it starts.:icon_rolleyes:

We did stop and eat though so I didn't have to do any cooking today. YAY!


----------



## Change

*I rode Tango today!!!*

Yep. Butt in seat, feet in stirrups and him walking!!!! He did really good. I started by getting up in the stirrup on the off side a few times until he stood still, then went to the near side, which he is much more familiar and comfortable with. I was giving him (and my knees) a break when Son came out the door to 'check on me.' I asked him to come head Tango so I could throw my leg over. He did and the initial get-on was pretty much a non-event. 

Tango startled a bit when Son started leading him, unsure about my weight, but soon he settled in to following Son around. I gave Son a quick lesson in how to longe (on a short lead) and worked Tango on moving forward, stopping, and turning. He did SO GOOD!! I mounted and dismounted several times, and there were a few minor YIKES! moments, but all in all, a *VERY GOOD DAY!!!!*

*I RODE TANGO!!!* :cowboy:
@DraftyAiresMum - That birthday dinner sounds really yummy! I'm glad you had a Good Day, too!


----------



## JCnGrace

ALL RIGHT CHANGE!!! Congrats on getting that first ride under your belt.


----------



## Judah

I confess I got schooled by a shetland today. At least no one saw but the cows.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

So how did it go @Rainaisabelle ?


----------



## Rainaisabelle

ShirtHotTeez said:


> So how did it go @Rainaisabelle ?


Still going, I have been interrupted for an hour or two out foster kitten is getting vaccinated and I need to pick up hay


----------



## 6gun Kid

I confess I am going to the in-laws for Christmas, first time in 47 years I will spend it anywhere but home. When we are in Illinois (who in their right mind goes to Chicago in December?), I usually cook for them a couple of times when I am up there, they love my cooking and my mother-in-law enjoys not having to spend every evening in the kitchen. My secret confession is I want to come up with something that will knock their socks off, and I think I have.








It is a mascarpone and mixed berry sorbet parfait, topped with homemade Chambord whipped cream and some berries and a mint leaf to garnish, so what do you think (at least visually)?


----------



## SwissMiss

@Change, YAY!!! Glad Tango was such a good boy!
@6gun Kid That looks (and sounds) delicious!


----------



## 6gun Kid

SwissMiss said:


> @*6gun Kid* That looks (and sounds) delicious!


 and pretty simple!


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

@6gun Kid you _cook_?!! I want one like you!!!

the dessert looks delightful


----------



## 6gun Kid

ShirtHotTeez said:


> @*6gun Kid* you _cook_?!! I want one like you!!!
> 
> the dessert looks delightful


Yep, almost went to culinary school a couple of times. But I really just cook to see the joy on other people's faces as they try something I created.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I confess I have completed my last assignment for this year, 2 exams and 1 x 2 2 week placement and I am off to my 3rd and final year


----------



## PoptartShop

@DraftyAiresMum happy birthday! Sorry for the late response! I suck LOL.
@Rain Shadow, yeah I've been single for like 6+ years! It's all good haha. I save money right lol.


----------



## greentree

I confess that I am so thrilled by this.....may seem silly to some, but I LOVE helping people...

A horse-driving acquaintance back in Texas connected with DH on FB. She is probably in her mid 70's. Had a beautiful draft cross Appy that she drove, even though he was blind! He had total trust in her. 

She had seen his Wheat Belly post, and started asking questions of DH. Unbeknownst to me, she is diabetic. Her "diabetes educators" should be giving her sound adivce....yes, you detect an extremely sarcastic tone....she said she knew about "white stuff", but stayed on " whole grains", because that is recommended. (She is nurse, and still working...)

She cut ONLY the wheat out first. She said immediately, and consistently, as long as she avoided wheat in ALL forms, her blood sugar stabilized. She could tell, however, by her blood sugar, if she ate something with wheat hidden in it, like salad dressing.

Then, she realized that she avtually FELT like doing things outside of work, and got to work on the filly she has to replace the Appy!! Did her grounwork (over a Texas summer!!!), sent her to a trainer to finish her a bit, and now feels spry enough to do driving events!!!

She is working on cutting rest of the grain out now. She said she is just amazed.....


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Yeah, you'll not find much love for Tom Thumbs on this forum. :lol:


 Sorry for the long previous rant. LOL

THIS forum was the first one I found that discussed Tom Thumbs at length. That was back in the summer. I thought, nah. Surely they aren't that bad...

Oh they are. Our horses just lose their minds and constantly want them out, out out. Snaffles make them happy. They behave. They're willing animals and do what we ask of them so long as we're using the d-ring or full cheek. 

Again... Trigger gets a correction bit because he refuses to pay attention to a snaffle. He neck reins beautifully, so its rare we have to really use the bit anyway, but he does need some brakes. The correction bit doesn't take much to get his attention. He also needs a one-ear headstall. Someone, we think, made it a habit to grab and twist his left ear, and now he spooks and pulls his head up if you try a brow band style headstall. One ear, with the slide over the right ear, and he's perfect. Worked so well, we just ended up buying all one-ear headstalls for everyone. LOL They work, they're simple, they're inexpensive.

Now. Confession time:

I rode my first trail ride, ever, Friday. I had visions of ending up in a full body cast or worse, one of the horses getting injured since its rocky, hilly terrain. It was a solid four and a half hours in the saddle over some really rugged country. Our horses were awesome. We returned tired but only a little sore the next day. I learned a lot about each of our horses, gained a lot more confidence since it pushed me out of my comfort zone. I had to learn to trust the horses to know their footing better than I could and trust them to pick out the paths on the descents through loose, big rocks.

A good time was had by all, and we're going to do more of this. Hopefully we'll start taking our 5th wheel too and start camping as well as trail riding.

This is where we went: McGee Creek Natural Scenic Trail System.


----------



## Mulefeather

That is awesome, Greentree! I am getting back to keto myself, so I will be cutting out grains again. I’ve just gained weight back (stress eating, yay…) and it’s affecting my sleep, my joints, my breathing. Once you learn what a good low-carb diet feels like, you feel like a slug when you’re off it. My aunt messaged me on FB last week to ask about alternative flours, I sent her some stuff about coconut and almond flours along with some recipes for different breads that I’ve made. 

I confess that this weekend wound up being less active than I had planned, I just babysat my friend’s two toddlers on Saturday for a few hours. I did manage to clean and do some other little things, but I am not doing well with packing it seems. I may choose one room per night this week to pack up – starting with the bathroom and working my way outwards. I think part of it is my brain being utterly convinced that buying a house is just a dream that’s not actually going to be true, that the rug is going to be swept out from under me at the very last moment. It’s like I can’t actually believe it unless I’ve got the mortgage and the keys in my hand.


@*AtokaGhosthorse* , can I just say for a moment that I want to HIT people who twist a horse's ears?? It is the stupidest, most shoot-yourself-in-the-foot practice, IMO. A friend of mine had a beautiful TWH mare who was trained very cruelly, often with ears being twisted, and she just lost all trust and faith in humans after that. He worked with her for 5 years before he finally gave up.


----------



## JCnGrace

6gun Kid said:


> I confess I am going to the in-laws for Christmas, first time in 47 years I will spend it anywhere but home. When we are in Illinois (who in their right mind goes to Chicago in December?), I usually cook for them a couple of times when I am up there, they love my cooking and my mother-in-law enjoys not having to spend every evening in the kitchen. My secret confession is I want to come up with something that will knock their socks off, and I think I have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a mascarpone and mixed berry sorbet parfait, topped with homemade Chambord whipped cream and some berries and a mint leaf to garnish, so what do you think (at least visually)?


Looks yummy!


----------



## Tazzie

Change said:


> Yep. Butt in seat, feet in stirrups and him walking!!!! He did really good. I started by getting up in the stirrup on the off side a few times until he stood still, then went to the near side, which he is much more familiar and comfortable with. I was giving him (and my knees) a break when Son came out the door to 'check on me.' I asked him to come head Tango so I could throw my leg over. He did and the initial get-on was pretty much a non-event.
> 
> Tango startled a bit when Son started leading him, unsure about my weight, but soon he settled in to following Son around. I gave Son a quick lesson in how to longe (on a short lead) and worked Tango on moving forward, stopping, and turning. He did SO GOOD!! I mounted and dismounted several times, and there were a few minor YIKES! moments, but all in all, a *VERY GOOD DAY!!!!*
> 
> *I RODE TANGO!!!* :cowboy:
> 
> @DraftyAiresMum - That birthday dinner sounds really yummy! I'm glad you had a Good Day, too!


YAY!! Congrats on riding Tango!!



greentree said:


> Have fun in Louisville!! We are headed south to the Tennessee border!
> @Tazzie did you SURVIVE the show?????


I survived! Didn't go quite as planned (does it ever??) I didn't end up riding the two greenies. Just wasn't in the cards.

We got them out for Sport Horse In Hand. They had ZERO manners and were flighty as heck. Just a mess. We worked a lot with them to get them into the ring for those classes. I had my friend handle Izzie while I worked with her gelding until I had to show Izzie (just had my friend walk Izzie to keep her moving.) She was like "OH MY GOSH! She handles SO much better than those guys! She's so light and just carries herself! You can feel it just handling her on the ground!" Boy I wish her babies had that training. We got them through in hand. The mare, sadly, took second. Out of two. I was the other entry. I got a better score in it than my best friend (proof I was trying to win for her), but didn't happen (still pleased with Izzie for winning both classes and champion mares in hand.) The gelding was an a**. Just awful. He figured out real quick I wasn't messing around and put in a decent sport horse performance. He won both of his (against two other horses.) Izzie got 4th overall sport horse, and the gelding got 5th. So not too bad.

After lunch I felt AWFUL. And with how rotten they were being, we decided to just not ride them in the show, I use my riding energy on Izzie, and conserve whatever left over energy I had for halter. Izzie was good. Had some bobbles in the Sport Horse Under Saddle Open, so we took 2nd out of 3. But we won our Show Hack, won the Amateur to Ride, and then went back in and won the Sport Horse Championship. SO proud.

Halter I showed the mare and gelding in the amateur classes, and my best friend showed them in the open. The mares amateur class ended up being an incentive fund bonus class, meaning I'd get another point and at least another $100 to show in that class. But I was already showing my friends mare. So, we borrowed a halter and Nick showed Izzie against me and Angel :lol: photographer (who is my friend) asked what I'd do if Nick beat me using my own horse. I said I'd be shocked as she was the ringer for third :lol: WELL. Guess who was shocked?! Nick took second in halter :lol: then went back in and won reserve champion haha! My friends horses took last in their classes :sad: not that they were bad, we just went against really nice horses.

So, Izzie's lineup for Saturday was 4 firsts, 2 seconds, 2 championships, a reserve championship, and a 4th place overall championship.

Sunday didn't fair as well. Judge HATED anything that wasn't main ring hunter (think, failed saddle seat horses that have no where else to go.) Izzie placed dead last in every class. Was just miserable. Even going against a horse that didn't walk, and when they asked for hand gallop to normal canter the horse did a dead stop. I was told afterward by people I DIDN'T KNOW that we were screwed out of that class. By the 3rd class I was fed up. I had a friend catch ride that class. She put in a heck of a performance, but wasn't in perfect attire (it was okay'd by show management aka one of my good friends.) Didn't matter the 4th place horse blew all of his leads and blew up in front of the judge. Still placed 5th. Last class I was on my own, and Izzie did well. Gave it my all on the victory pass as kind of a "kiss this" moment. I'm hoping they don't invite that judge back. NO ONE was happy. Well, except for the people who had the horse that didn't lose a single class even blowing up in front of the judge (the one that didn't walk.) And we did walk to canter for the first time in public. People were like "man, she gets excited for that, doesn't she??" and "good lord she has some power in her!" One of my friends didn't realize HOW much power there was, until Izzie took the canter right in front of us. My friend gasped :lol: my catch rider had a blast though! She was like "I LOVE THIS HORSE! She makes you work, but not in the working for nothing (IE the push every stride). Like, you can't be a passive rider on her and have her perform well.)

Oh well. Photographer got some GREAT pictures. Lots of Izzie snuggling with me before sport horse in hand, and Izzie snuggling Nick in halter. The photographer is also a friend of mine, and the lady standing in the ring with the judge loved us. The two of them in halter told me it is so evident that Izzie favors Nick :lol: Nick was like "because I just feed her and love on her and don't make her work." They laughed :lol:

Overall though, I love my horse show friends/family. Just planning to avoid that judge from now on, if possible.


----------



## greentree

@Tazzie Sounds like an interesting show, lol!! Glad you had one good day!

@6gunkid that looks wonderful!!! Should be a perfect end to the meal!
@Change congratulations on the Tango ride!!!! Before long, you will haul him up so we can ride together!!!

I confess that @DraftyAiresMom inspired me to make "clean out the fridge chicken salad"!! I had a roasted thigh left, a semi floppy stalk of celery, a lovely cucumber, and a piece of onion, plus about 8 jumbo raisins left in the bag, and some expired, but not rancid, walnuts. Chop, add mayo, herbe de provence, salt pepper. Eat out of bowl in front of TV!!!! It was really good.

Still got all those stupid maps here, trying to figure this trail out.... I can hear Elsa singing " let it gooooo..."


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

Mulefeather said:


> @*AtokaGhosthorse* , can I just say for a moment that I want to HIT people who twist a horse's ears?? It is the stupidest, most shoot-yourself-in-the-foot practice, IMO. A friend of mine had a beautiful TWH mare who was trained very cruelly, often with ears being twisted, and she just lost all trust and faith in humans after that. He worked with her for 5 years before he finally gave up.


We've had Trigs... I guess since February. At first, he would throw that head straight up, roll his eyes, panic, snort, jerk away, tap dance around. We DID figure out his ears were both eat up with seed ticks too :sad: but even after treatment and the ticks being gone, he refused to let us handle that left ear.

It took all spring, and most of the summer of just easing along, scratching, talking to him, etc to get him to let us handle it at all or even get near it... which makes getting a headstall on him really tricky. It takes a LOT of patience and reassurances, 'warm up' time of talking him into letting us handle his ear to get a headstall on him. He's not nearly as bad as he was, and the last time I had him rounded up just to groom and give him treats, he didn't blink an eye when I reached for his ear and scratched him around it.

He was also terrified... of sunglasses. I figured out on accident if I was wearing my sunglasses, he was much more nervous. Take them off, he'd calm down, but had to look at them, look at me, look at them, smell them, lip them a little, then if I put them back on, I had to do it slowly. The bigger the shades, the more he was worried about them. I just wear a ball cap now. My husband takes his shades off when casually handling Trigger.

He also HAS to make eye contact with you. I let him look all he wants. 

And he shakes to pieces when you bring out a lariat. Start twirling it? He just nearly falls to pieces, and he'll bury his face in my chest when someone is working a rope nearby. 

Best we can figure someone did a lot of ear twisting, wore really big sunglasses, and possibly roped him to catch him, then beat him with the end of the rope. 

He still has a long way to go, but we're working on the trust issues. We don't ride him a lot ourselves, but my daughter's boyfriend spends most of his free time on a horse, so he's our go to guy. 

I confess I'd like to find out who did that to him (We bought him from a friend who buys horses at sales and 'flips' them) and tar and feather them. Trigger is a willing horse, athletic, quick, moves like poetry. He's intelligent and spirited, but someone nearly broke his soul and honestly, may have ruined him.


----------



## Tazzie

greentree said:


> @Tazzie Sounds like an interesting show, lol!! Glad you had one good day!
> 
> @6gunkid that looks wonderful!!! Should be a perfect end to the meal!
> @Change congratulations on the Tango ride!!!! Before long, you will haul him up so we can ride together!!!
> 
> I confess that @DraftyAiresMom inspired me to make "clean out the fridge chicken salad"!! I had a roasted thigh left, a semi floppy stalk of celery, a lovely cucumber, and a piece of onion, plus about 8 jumbo raisins left in the bag, and some expired, but not rancid, walnuts. Chop, add mayo, herbe de provence, salt pepper. Eat out of bowl in front of TV!!!! It was really good.
> 
> Still got all those stupid maps here, trying to figure this trail out.... I can hear Elsa singing " let it gooooo..."


You could say that :lol: oh well. I *THINK* I was able to keep the high point championships I won last year. I know for sure I won Sport Horse and reserve champion Specialty. But Hunter Pleasure came down to me and one other girl by 1 point heading into this show, if I did my calculations correctly. So... think I took champion hunter pleasure (they give you points even if no one else is in your class lol or you take last in a small class.) 10 for first, 7 for second, 5 for third, and 3 for fourth I believe lol which we got a first, a second, a fourth and a fifth. So I'd have 20 points :lol:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I confess that I have the best staff ever. They just surprised me with brownies, a card, and paper flowers for my birthday. They were sneaky about it, too. Got me to go up to a vacant room to check the TV (my crafty head housekeeper's idea) and they flipped on the lights and yelled "SURPRISE!" Seriously almost started crying.


----------



## Rain Shadow

I confess I forget that some people and horses are tall!

My friend and I went out on a trail ride. I'm 5'6 and riding my 15 hand Kenzie. She's 5'8 and riding 16.1 Harley. So big size difference. 

So I'm leading as we canter down the trail and there is a low hanging branch in front of us. I duck it easily thanks to Midget Horse, only to hear 

"Oh S**T!" from behind me. 

I reined Kenzie in to see Harley cantering past us, minus his rider who was hanging off the branch. Thankfully there were only a few scratches and Harley stopped at the first patch of grass. 

My friend is use to me calling out obstacles. She's still newbish to the canter and mostly focuses on her seat, depending on me to warn her. I felt bad that I forgot that she was quite a bit higher up then me, but I feel like it will teach her not to depend on me so much.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Rain Shadow said:


> I confess I forget that some people and horses are tall!
> 
> My friend and I went out on a trail ride. I'm 5'6 and riding my 15 hand Kenzie. She's 5'8 and riding 16.1 Harley. So big size difference.
> 
> So I'm leading as we canter down the trail and there is a low hanging branch in front of us. I duck it easily thanks to Midget Horse, only to hear
> 
> "Oh S**T!" from behind me.
> 
> I reined Kenzie in to see Harley cantering past us, minus his rider who was hanging off the branch. Thankfully there were only a few scratches and Harley stopped at the first patch of grass.
> 
> My friend is use to me calling out obstacles. She's still newbish to the canter and mostly focuses on her seat, depending on me to warn her. I felt bad that I forgot that she was quite a bit higher up then me, but I feel like it will teach her not to depend on me so much.


:rofl:

Reminds me of when I went on a trail ride with two of my friends. I'm 5'7" and was on Aires (who was 16hh at the time...he was 3), my friend (who is about 5'4") was on her 16hh Arab gelding, and my other friend (who is also about 5'7") was on her 15.1hh quarab gelding. We decided to go bushwhacking to get back to the gate, as we had been riding out on a huge private ranch. We riding along and my friend on the Arab was leading, followed by the quarab, then me at the back. We went under this young ponderosa pine tree and the other two cleared the bottom branches with ease, so didn't bother warning me about how low they were. I wasn't really looking (was looking in my saddle bags for something, I think), and Aires just bopped along the way the other two had. Caught a face full of pine tree branch and got a big old scrape along my cheek. My big schmuck didn't even slow down. :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## Mulefeather

Rain Shadow said:


> My friend is use to me calling out obstacles. She's still newbish to the canter and mostly focuses on her seat, depending on me to warn her. I felt bad that I forgot that she was quite a bit higher up then me, but I feel like it will teach her not to depend on me so much.


If she's that high up and can't see a tree branch hanging down, she's not looking where she's going. Tell her that if she keeps looking down at her horse, she's going to get a lot more nasty surprises.


----------



## Rain Shadow

DraftyAiresMum said:


> :rofl:
> 
> Reminds me of when I went on a trail ride with two of my friends. I'm 5'7" and was on Aires (who was 16hh at the time...he was 3), my friend (who is about 5'4") was on her 16hh Arab gelding, and my other friend (who is also about 5'7") was on her 15.1hh quarab gelding. We decided to go bushwhacking to get back to the gate, as we had been riding out on a huge private ranch. We riding along and my friend on the Arab was leading, followed by the quarab, then me at the back. We went under this young ponderosa pine tree and the other two cleared the bottom branches with ease, so didn't bother warning me about how low they were. I wasn't really looking (was looking in my saddle bags for something, I think), and Aires just bopped along the way the other two had. Caught a face full of pine tree branch and got a big old scrape along my cheek. My big schmuck didn't even slow down. :icon_rolleyes:



I've had that plenty! Kenzie is amazing about barging. I've been in quite a few spots on narrow trails where I basically have to flatten myself to her neck and let her get us through bushy trails, only to pop my head up and get a face full. I frequently look like I've had Wolverine hack at my face.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Rain Shadow said:


> I've had that plenty! Kenzie is amazing about barging. I've been in quite a few spots on narrow trails where I basically have to flatten myself to her neck and let her get us through bushy trails, only to pop my head up and get a face full. I frequently look like I've had Wolverine hack at my face.


First trail ride on Aires, the ****** walked straight through an alligator juniper. Thank heaven for Aussie saddles and poleys or I would have been swiped right off his back. 

For reference, this is what an alligator juniper looks like:


----------



## Rain Shadow

Mulefeather said:


> If she's that high up and can't see a tree branch hanging down, she's not looking where she's going. Tell her that if she keeps looking down at her horse, she's going to get a lot more nasty surprises.


I've told her a few times. A few months back I didn't warn her of the huge spider web with the giant banana spider on it. I've never seen someone dismount that fast screaming. Still didn't learn tho!


----------



## Rain Shadow

DraftyAiresMum said:


> First trail ride on Aires, the ****** walked straight through an alligator juniper. Thank heaven for Aussie saddles and poleys or I would have been swiped right off his back.
> 
> For reference, this is what an alligator juniper looks like:



Did he walk out with a mouthful of leaves? Harley's pulled that move to get snacks!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Alligator junipers aren't particularly tasty or edible. :lol: He was just trying to avoid the rocky trail. Never mind that the other side of the trail was just as rock-free as the side with the HUGE juniper tree...just minus the juniper tree. :lol:


----------



## Avna

Heh. I'm 5'2" on a 14.2 hand horse and I often hear, "oh, we can't get through that!" from people on TBs and drafts. Usually after Miss Brooke and I have already neatly slithered through. I'm like, "what's the problem? Horse too tall again?" 

See signature.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

Mulefeather said:


> If she's that high up and can't see a tree branch hanging down, she's not looking where she's going. Tell her that if she keeps looking down at her horse, she's going to get a lot more nasty surprises.


Hahah. My middle boy was ahead of us on the trail Friday... I was... looking down at my horse and the footing, nervous about all the rocks... I heard LIGE! OMG! OW! SCHWACK! 

Lige is a seasoned rider. He was grabbing hickory branches, hanging on as he and Gina rode ahead, and letting go about the time my daughter was just in the right place to get smecked when he let go of the limb.

He nearly got me a couple of times, but by then, I was paying attention.

I CONFESS: I nearly beat him with my own split reins for it too. Sorry turkey.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

Getting hit by branches isn't always so funny. One time I hit a branch and it just about broke my neck, felt like it anyway, and I was laid up for a week. Another time I got swiped off and landed on hands and knees. Car was brought right up to me in the paddock and I had to be lifted in, don't even remember the drive to the hospital. Spent the night there and it was the first time I had morphine (overrated!). Xrays showed nothing but I still think I must have had a hairline fracture because I had trouble with my left hip for years after.
@AtokaGhosthorse we had a part arab pony who believed every man in a white shirt was a vet and he would back up and sideways rolling his eyes. The vet that gelded him wore a white coat and he never forgot!!
@Rain Shadow not warning about spiders is unforgivable. I hate spiders and creepy crawly things :-(


----------



## Avna

Morphine is not overrated, in my opinion.


----------



## Mulefeather

AtokaGhosthorse said:


> Hahah. My middle boy was ahead of us on the trail Friday... I was... looking down at my horse and the footing, nervous about all the rocks... I heard LIGE! OMG! OW! SCHWACK!
> 
> Lige is a seasoned rider. He was grabbing hickory branches, hanging on as he and Gina rode ahead, and letting go about the time my daughter was just in the right place to get smecked when he let go of the limb.
> 
> He nearly got me a couple of times, but by then, I was paying attention.
> 
> I CONFESS: I nearly beat him with my own split reins for it too. Sorry turkey.


Oh I'd have whipped him six ways to Sunday! In my family that sort of thing is clearly labeled "You will get your butt kicked if you do that".


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I confess if buddy gets out again he's going to be hit by a car. Every time I put up a new fence he rips it down or digs under it


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582

Getting hit by branches is no fun! I also just kind of press down to their neck and let them pick their way through, as long as they're going the right direction anyway!

Hope you get something figured out with Buddy Raina. 

I confess that I have homework to do and am on here instead of working on it, lol. I'm going to work now though, so goodbye everybody.:lol:


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

Avna said:


> Morphine is not overrated, in my opinion.


Its underprescribed though, IMO. LOl


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Avna said:


> Heh. I'm 5'2" on a 14.2 hand horse and I often hear, "oh, we can't get through that!" from people on TBs and drafts. Usually after Miss Brooke and I have already neatly slithered through. I'm like, "what's the problem? Horse too tall again?"
> 
> See signature.


My old gelding was 14.2hh on his tip toes. I felt like a giant on him cuz he was so narrow (Arab/NSH cross). I like my best friend's 14.3hh QH mare, but she's built like a brick house. I like my tall boy. He makes me feel small. Lol


----------



## Avna

AtokaGhosthorse said:


> Its underprescribed though, IMO. LOl


I was given morphine after my back completely seized up following my C-section after which I had a small almost-bleeding-to-death episode. Unbelievable instant relief (I passed out in about 15 seconds). Ain't nothing like it when you really need it. 

And yeah, my husband had to track down the OB who was probably already off work because the nurses were all "oh, suck it up, you have a baby what more do you want?" Underprescribed is correct.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

Avna said:


> I was given morphine after my back completely seized up following my C-section after which I had a small almost-bleeding-to-death episode. Unbelievable instant relief (I passed out in about 15 seconds). Ain't nothing like it when you really need it.
> 
> And yeah, my husband had to track down the OB who was probably already off work because the nurses were all "oh, suck it up, you have a baby what more do you want?" Underprescribed is correct.


The EXACT reason I had morphine. It was on a lovely clicker thingy. But also on a timer, so I could click it all I wanted, but it only released so much into my IV at a time, and only so often. 

I had the same problem, same procedure for both of my kids.

The clicker was fabulous. I wanted to take it home with me. My doctor said: No.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

AtokaGhosthorse said:


> The EXACT reason I had morphine. It was on a lovely clicker thingy. But also on a timer, so I could click it all I wanted, but it only released so much into my IV at a time, and only so often.
> 
> I had the same problem, same procedure for both of my kids.
> 
> The clicker was fabulous. I wanted to take it home with me. My doctor said: No.


Patient controlled Analgesia


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

Rainaisabelle said:


> Patient controlled Analgesia


It was fantastic.


----------



## Avna

DraftyAiresMum said:


> My old gelding was 14.2hh on his tip toes. I felt like a giant on him cuz he was so narrow (Arab/NSH cross). I like my best friend's 14.3hh QH mare, but she's built like a brick house. I like my tall boy. He makes me feel small. Lol


I always feel small. I can't even see into the bed of my own pick up without climbing on the rear tire.


----------



## Change

*Re Branches: * I grew up in mountains, riding bareback on a half-arab mare who sometimes thought it fun to choose her own trails... through anything. I learned to lie flat on or beside her neck when she turned bush-hog! One branch, in particular, though, almost did me in. To get back to the stable after a ride, we'd go up this steep hill. At the top there was a large root the horses had to jump over, with an immediate rider-duck branch. My sister and I were racing up the hill and I was laughing at how angry she was that I was in the lead, looking back at her. Horse jumped the root and when I ducked, I ducked a little too much. Horse didn't slow her pace, even though I was now only hanging on by a handful of mane and my knee. Horse slowed to a trot on the home stretch, which shook my 'seat' to my ankle. When horse finally stopped, I hit the ground, still laughing uncontrollably. Horse just looked at me with her "Stoopid Hooman" face. 

*Re Morphine: * I don't like any of the opioids. They work backwards on me. Instead of a nice slide into oblivion, I get wired-up-wide-awake-let's-get-crackin'-drunk. Picture the Energizer Bunny on 12Volts. Yeah. That. When I had back surgery 25 years ago they had me on a morphine pump and had a hard time keeping me in bed (even though I couldn't feel one of my legs for the first 12 hours). Now, if they come at me with dilaudid or any other opioid, I refuse it. For my neck surgery, the doctor understood and gave me valium. I love that doctor. ;-)

And thanks, everyone, for the cheers for Tango. I'm still walking on cloud nine. So proud of my good boyo!


----------



## SwissMiss

AtokaGhosthorse said:


> It was fantastic.


30 min intervals = me: high as a kite :-o


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

Perhaps they just gave me a miniscule dose because it barely dulled the pain at the time.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

@Mulefeather @greentree Perhaps you could start a thread with some of that information, particularly cheap options!!

I believe you can use peanuts as a replacement in a lot of recipes but I have not found any really useful ones.

And please remember to tag me so I find it!!!!


----------



## JCnGrace

Rainaisabelle said:


> I confess if buddy gets out again he's going to be hit by a car. Every time I put up a new fence he rips it down or digs under it


About the only thing you can do with a dog like that is put them on a chain when they're outside.


----------



## JCnGrace

Avna said:


> I was given morphine after my back completely seized up following my C-section after which I had a small almost-bleeding-to-death episode. Unbelievable instant relief (I passed out in about 15 seconds). Ain't nothing like it when you really need it.
> 
> And yeah, my husband had to track down the OB who was probably already off work because the nurses were all "oh, suck it up, you have a baby what more do you want?" Underprescribed is correct.


I got morphine once and never want it again. Did nothing for the pain and made me sicker than a dog. It also dropped my blood pressure to almost nothing and they were going to make me stay overnight in the hospital just because of my reaction to it. I told them NO WAY! LOL


----------



## JCnGrace

I confess this could only happen to my sister. Yes, the one you met Change.









Dogs were throwing a fit, she opened the door to see what the fuss was about and they chased the fox into the house. She's lucky they didn't bowl her over and make her break something. One of the dogs got the fox by the neck and she made him drop it and then made the dogs go outside. This is where it then found to hide. She had to call her hubby and tell him to come home because she had let a fox in the house.:rofl:


----------



## JCnGrace

Oh and Golden I hope you're absent because the weather finally gave you a break and you're busy in the fields, not because of anything bad. Certainly don't want GoldenHorse broken again! Miss ya!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

JCnGrace said:


> About the only thing you can do with a dog like that is put them on a chain when they're outside.


My partner wants to but I'm concerned because we get snakes and they do chase/attack in our area and I'm worried he wouldn't be able to get away if we do get a snake through our yard


----------



## Tazzie

Hopefully the fox got out safely! Poor guy looks terrified!

I confess, I'm totally exhausted today. The horse show hangover is a brutal one! But still so proud of my mare! It was a blast really  we just had so much fun. We grabbed lunch and sat down to watch the rest of the show when we started getting swarmed by people. (Mind you, I was the nerdy, "leave me alone" kind of kid all through school, so to be on the "in" crowd is hilarious to me.) First my friend I showed her horse for came and sat with us. Then the photographer and my other friend who was working the out gate came to join, followed closely by my best friend Blair and our other friend who I let catch ride Izzie in the open hunter pleasure class. Finally, the show manager came to eat with us. Too much fun to be had :lol: but the exhaustion has hit!

On another note, hosting an Usborne Facebook party on Thursday! This girl is going to try mixing a nice hot chocolate with the caramel whiskey purchased on our anniversary trip. I think it sounds DIVINE, and we were told to enjoy a beverage and interact on the page :lol: so if anyone wants to get in on this fun.... :wink:

Also, confess Izzie gets off until probably Thursday! Was a long, crazy weekend and I like to give her time to recuperate after such a full weekend.


----------



## greentree

I confess, we about danced till we dropped last night!! 

The last dance we did is the most aerobically challenging one we know, and we had not done it in about 6 months, but 99% of us remembered it!!! Thank goodness, because it involves backwards turns around each other in the middle, and CAN be quite a train wreck! I think I have a old video, I will try to dig it up.

My friend is doing a Speakeasy at her winery in mid November!! Doesn't that sound like FUN?? I have got to get a costume together. Anybody got a flapper dress from the roaring '20s hanging around the closet?

I confess I have NO clue what Usborne Facebook party is....


----------



## Tazzie

It's books! Kids books to be exact :lol: one of Nick's cousins is a consultant, and I agreed to host a party. We bought one when she had her first party, and it's a good book. Kids love it! So, I invited my family to it since they are always looking for ideas for the kids for Christmas. Books are NEVER a bad thing!

And that does sound like a lot of fun! Oh I wish you knew my Arab friends who LOVE vintage stuff. About guarantee they would have a flapper dress from the 20's! They have a shop in Lagrange.... Could go ask them...


----------



## greentree

Ok, so you are serving spiked hot chocolate at a kid's book party!!! I get it!!!

What 's the name of the shop?? Could be worth a trip! Thanks!!


----------



## Tazzie

Just for me haha! Kids will either be in bed, or reading the books they already have 

One of their stores is called The Treasured Child. I know they have at least one other, maybe more, but that's the one I see them posting about the most. You'll ask for Tayler or Ellie  Just say you know Katie Lauer, and they will know I sent you! But seriously. They estate shop, love everything vintage, etc. Tayler actually just posted a video of her dancing to music from the 20's down their barn aisle :lol:


----------



## greentree

Lagrange, IN? I have been there, when DH worked for the great yellow god!!! I will look them up, THANKS!!


----------



## Rain Shadow

I feel so bad right now guys. 

My friend's uncle passed away unexpectantly so she asked if I could foster his two dogs until she found them new homes. They came here Sunday to stay. They were outdoor guard dogs that stayed at his shop so we locked them in the feed room since they aren't housebroken or cat friendly. Well I got up this morning and the door of the feed room was open. They actually busted the latch to escape and somehow got over a 4ft fence topped with hotwire. 

I've been looking all morning and the male finally just showed up in our driveway. The female hasn't come back and I feel so guilty.


----------



## Tazzie

greentree said:


> Lagrange, IN? I have been there, when DH worked for the great yellow god!!! I will look them up, THANKS!!


Lagrange, KY :wink: they own a pretty big horse farm down around there which has been featured in some recent movies. They open at 10 am (I just checked :lol


----------



## PoptartShop

@6gun Kid that looks amazing...omg. I need that, like now. LOL. @Change yay for you & Tango. So happy to hear! @Tazzie, awwww I wish the other day went better for you. Gotta take the good with the not-so-good. Screw that judge! I'm glad you still enjoyed yourself & I'm sure the show pictures are lovely!!!!  @greentree that's awesome. LOL, sounds like an interesting mix! @AtokaGhosthorse awwww, it's great you are working with him despite all of his baggage. The ones with the baggage are the ones that are worth it!

I confess...last night, after FINALLY hearing that the lady who hit me, her insurance is liable (took them forever) I went & got a new car finally, was so sick of driving a rental for almost a month now. I got the same year, same model as my former car (2013 Altima), just better features...backup camera, etc. It's cayenne red. I love my Altimas what can I say?! 

I just realized the back is a bit tinted which is cool. I got a good deal on it. The dealer tried to sell me a 2016 brand new one I was like no...I don't want a 25,000 loan thanks but no thanks! Jerks.

Here's a picture of it.  


No idea what to name it but I will think of something. Maybe Mr. Hotstuff or something...yes it's a male lol, my last one was Mr. Right (ironic, huh).


@greentree,


----------



## greentree

@Tazzie , I googled it right after I posted, and realized it was KY....then missed the edit!!! I will call her!!
@PoptartShop , that is CUTE!!! Glad you finally got it sorted, and can leave the stress behind!!

I confess that my icemaker is POSSESSED....or has EARS. It has not worked for about 2 weeks...then last night I googled how much a new icemaker would cost, told DH, then first thing this morning I hear the ice dump!!!


----------



## TuyaGirl

Rain Shadow said:


> I feel so bad right now guys.
> 
> My friend's uncle passed away unexpectantly so she asked if I could foster his two dogs until she found them new homes. They came here Sunday to stay. They were outdoor guard dogs that stayed at his shop so we locked them in the feed room since they aren't housebroken or cat friendly. Well I got up this morning and the door of the feed room was open. They actually busted the latch to escape and somehow got over a 4ft fence topped with hotwire.
> 
> I've been looking all morning and the male finally just showed up in our driveway. The female hasn't come back and I feel so guilty.



Don't feel guilty, you did your best to help them and your friend. And maybe she can still come back, how long has it been since she is missing?
I'm saying this because BO knows a lot of hunters and sometimes keeps their dogs if they don't fit the purpose (affraid of shots, for example), he feels sorry for them and knows they will not have the brighter future if they stay, if you know what I mean :icon_frown:
He does his best to make them feel home, but they must go through a period where he cannot set them free around the barn, and some manage to escape. They get lost in their new surroundings, some never come back, but some can make their way back after a while. Are there stray dogs nearby? She could eventually have joined them. Best of luck.

@Change late congrats on hopping on your boy for the first ride. Really glad it went well :grin:

@JCnGrace, I hope the fox was ok after the big scary situation she got herself into 


Rip Curl Pro Portugal finished today. John John Florence won. And I had to work and could not watch it in person. Meh :sad:


----------



## 6gun Kid

greentree said:


> I confess that my icemaker is POSSESSED....or has EARS!!!


 I had a truck like that once, just didn't run right. Nothing diagnosable, just kind of off. Soon as I started truck shopping, problem disappeared!


----------



## Rain Shadow

5 hours later and we found her, halfway to her previous home. She was heading back. I feel bad. I can't explain to her, that her daddy is gone. She just wants her human.


----------



## JCnGrace

That's sad @Rain Shadow. I always feel bad for animals left behind when their owner passes. 

They got the fox out of the house without incident. Shut the dogs in the basement, set up barriers (didn't think to ask with what, assume chairs) and shooed it out the door. Their son was in the fields with DH when she called so he came to help too. That was only fair since it was his dog that started the ruckus. I told her they probably looked like the Three Stooges doing a routine when they were trying to get the fox out. I can just imagine it. LOL


----------



## Avna

JCnGrace said:


> About the only thing you can do with a dog like that is put them on a chain when they're outside.


Hot wire inside the perimeter fence. 
Or, dog kennel on concrete pad with a roof on it.

Either one is more humane than a chain.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

I confess I'm angry and resentful that my husband was gone last night, helping a friend with something said friend didn't really need help with (campaign fund raiser) and our middle boy, 15, had to put our best buddy, Bandit the Blue Heeler down after getting hit by a car.

I just feel he should have been there and the more I think about it, the angrier I get. :|

*note: He's a Yes Man. Can't tell anyone no to anything. So guess who gets to help someone Not Us, every day of the week because he can't say no? *headdesk*

*notenote: That's not me raging about my husband. 26 years together. He's a worthy man. But geez. Learn to say NO. Its easy. It sounds the same in almost every language on earth. Me? I can say it in 175 languages and quickly.


----------



## Tazzie

greentree said:


> @Tazzie , I googled it right after I posted, and realized it was KY....then missed the edit!!! I will call her!!
> @PoptartShop , that is CUTE!!! Glad you finally got it sorted, and can leave the stress behind!!
> 
> I confess that my icemaker is POSSESSED....or has EARS. It has not worked for about 2 weeks...then last night I googled how much a new icemaker would cost, told DH, then first thing this morning I hear the ice dump!!!


Hopefully they can help you out or point you to where you could find one! Tayler and Ellie are about the kindest people you could ever meet!

I confess, I'm annoyed. I had to go to a dumb training thing. DUMB. Supposed to be "advanced pipetting". Umm, no. More like pipetting 101. Absolute waste of over an hour of my time! I know how to pipette fluid from one place to another. If I didn't, I wouldn't have my job.

Love the new car @PoptartShop! Looks sharp! And thanks! That'd be how my show year went, so oh well! My friend had a blast showing Izzie though


----------



## PoptartShop

@Rain Shadow, awwww I'm glad they finally came back. Even if they didn't it isn't your fault. They're some mischievous animals! I'm sure they are like where's my owner?  So sad. Ugh.

Thank you everyone!  I'm FINAAAALLY going to the barn tonight too after work. I miss Redz like crazy & my barn pals! 

I can't believe it's only Tuesday...


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I confess that I'm ridiculously bored today. Would love to go to the barn or do SOMETHING other than sit here. But, DH has the truck, so I'm sitting here doing nothing. Ugh.


----------



## Tazzie

I confess, I'm basically doing a happy dance in my chair at work!

When we bought Izzie's saddle, it fit. It fit well. We worked that sucker and never saw pressure spots. Oh yeah, it FIT! It was also barely, if ever, used. And I got an epic deal on it.

Now, it doesn't fit quite right. I think the wool has settled in it from use. So I told Nick I'm going to find someone to come adjust it and make sure it fits properly. Found a girl in Columbus, but worried it'd bee too great of a distance. But something said "message her" to me.

Checked out her sales page (who doesn't??) to see what she stands behind. What do you know, Harry Dabbs saddles are listed. I have a Harry Dabbs Jaguar. Ok, that's crazy. But the feeling is even stronger to message her. So I do.

Almost immediately I get a message back. WHAT LUCK! She's heading down to Lexington for the Thoroughbred Retired Racehorse Project show! So she'd like to come sometime between tomorrow night and Sunday!! FATE! No other way around this. This was 100% FATE!

So, Izzie's saddle will be adjusted so it once again fits her like a glove!


----------



## Rain Shadow

I confess my grandfather still can ride circles around me. He hasn't ridden in about 6 months. He had back sugery and right after that he came down with a blood infection and has been in and out of the hospital. 

Well he picked Kenzie to ride. He'd only ridden her twice before his health issues and wanted to see how she was doing. 

For weeks we've been working on neck reining. She does decent but needs a lot of leg to help her turn. 

15 minutes with him on her back and she was reining off a draped rein. She was so focused on him and trying so hard. He even trotted her over some longs. Oh! And he confirmed its my cheapy saddle that's causing my position issues, not me so that's a huge relief.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

Rain Shadow said:


> 5 hours later and we found her, halfway to her previous home. She was heading back. I feel bad. I can't explain to her, that her daddy is gone. She just wants her human.


I was going to say to check back to her home. I seemed to have missed your post earlier about the dogs getting out. Dogs and cats have been known to travel huge distances to return home. 

The husband of a friend years ago dumped a cat across the city when he was over that way one day and the cat arrived back home three weeks later. If you look at a map of Auckland it is not a simple matter for a cat because of all the water so at some point the cat probably had to cross motorway bridges.

The is a story called "The Incredible Journey" about two dogs and a cat returning home. It has been around a while now.

Glad you got them back anyway. It is an awful feeling when something like that happens. The dogs are probably pining.


----------



## greentree

I confess I heard a doozy of a "cognitive distortion" from Mary this morning....she said she had gone to dinner at a friend's house, and they said they used to have a Clydesdale, but they sold her to the local carriage company. (Not too long ago, DH had misdialed his phone, and accidentally called the Dr. that bought her....he said he sold his place to a banker, and they took the horse with the farm.) We had gone to the boarding stable next door about a month ago to see if we could see her. 

So after lunch, DH and I cruise out to see Debbie Bell at her new home!!!!(We know the people...they wanted me to come to work driving a carriage) There are only the 4 white Percherons in the pasture.....and a lady setting up tables on the patio for a Fall Festival, so I ask her about a Clyde....ummm, nnooo, there are only WHITE horses here....

So, I want to text the child and say, "Those people are going to He!! For LYING to you like that, Mary!!!" Brat.


----------



## Rain Shadow

Guys! I dug out Ty's old saddle and it fits Kenzie! I've spent 9 months searching for a saddle and the one sitting in the storage shed fits. Why am I not surprised? 

I do need an english saddle though. Western kills my ankle, but it works! Video of us riding tonight if it will link. 

https://www.facebook.com/kristen.gomes.54/videos/1868500253378494/


----------



## Mulefeather

Ever see a horse and get that "Heart jumps into your mouth and screams 'THERE YOU ARE!' feeling" ? I think I have found one of those. He's at auction, though, although I am SO BLOODY TEMPTED.


----------



## GMA100

Mulefeather said:


> Ever see a horse and get that "Heart jumps into your mouth and screams 'THERE YOU ARE!' feeling" ? I think I have found one of those. He's at auction, though, although I am SO BLOODY TEMPTED.


GO FOR IT!!! You'll never know what will happen unless you do it! 
Got any pictures?


----------



## Mulefeather

GMA100 said:


> GO FOR IT!!! You'll never know what will happen unless you do it!
> Got any pictures?


I knowww. I feel like it's too much, or that I'm rushing, y'know? I'm closing on a house on Monday and moving the weekend after!!

But, here ya go! His description (and yes, I take these with a grain of salt): 

"16yr Crossbred gelding, 16.3h. Really broke crossbred who rides and drives. Has a great canter either lead, neck reins like a quarter horse and is bombproof out on the trails."


----------



## GMA100

Mulefeather said:


> I knowww. I feel like it's too much, or that I'm rushing, y'know? I'm closing on a house on Monday and moving the weekend after!!
> 
> But, here ya go! His description (and yes, I take these with a grain of salt):
> 
> "16yr Crossbred gelding, 16.3h. Really broke crossbred who rides and drives. Has a great canter either lead, neck reins like a quarter horse and is bombproof out on the trails."


I'd jump on him if I were you! But then, moving is VERY stressful:sad:, and I wouldn't blame you for wanting some time to recuperate from it.


----------



## Rain Shadow

Mulefeather said:


> I knowww. I feel like it's too much, or that I'm rushing, y'know? I'm closing on a house on Monday and moving the weekend after!!
> 
> But, here ya go! His description (and yes, I take these with a grain of salt):
> 
> "16yr Crossbred gelding, 16.3h. Really broke crossbred who rides and drives. Has a great canter either lead, neck reins like a quarter horse and is bombproof out on the trails."



Do it. I spent over a year looking for a horse to replace Ty. I tried out close to a dozen. None of them were right. I saw Kenzie's ad and I just knew. 

If you don't go and at least look at him, you'll be kicking yourself.


----------



## greentree

Mulefeather said:


> I knowww. I feel like it's too much, or that I'm rushing, y'know? I'm closing on a house on Monday and moving the weekend after!!
> 
> But, here ya go! His description (and yes, I take these with a grain of salt):
> 
> "16yr Crossbred gelding, 16.3h. Really broke crossbred who rides and drives. Has a great canter either lead, neck reins like a quarter horse and is bombproof out on the trails."


Why does he have a green dot on his butt??

Get a video of him driving. Do not ever trust anyone selling a horse that says it drives, make them show you!

He is cute.


----------



## Mulefeather

greentree said:


> Why does he have a green dot on his butt??
> 
> Get a video of him driving. Do not ever trust anyone selling a horse that says it drives, make them show you!
> 
> He is cute.


He's at auction down in NJ, so no opportunity to see him drive unfortunately. They did have video of him taking a spin with a rider, he moved pretty nicely. 

I think if I jumped for it, I'd have one of my trainer's other students at the barn ground-drive him and see how he does before we even attempted hooking him to anything.


----------



## JCnGrace

Avna said:


> Hot wire inside the perimeter fence.
> Or, dog kennel on concrete pad with a roof on it.
> 
> Either one is more humane than a chain.


Mine prefers going out on his cable vs his kennel but his main home is in the house. He hates the kennel even though it's 24 X24 and has grass. He'll even brave strangers in the house over having to go to the kennel. LOL 



AtokaGhosthorse said:


> I confess I'm angry and resentful that my husband was gone last night, helping a friend with something said friend didn't really need help with (campaign fund raiser) and our middle boy, 15, had to put our best buddy, Bandit the Blue Heeler down after getting hit by a car.
> 
> I just feel he should have been there and the more I think about it, the angrier I get. :|
> 
> *note: He's a Yes Man. Can't tell anyone no to anything. So guess who gets to help someone Not Us, every day of the week because he can't say no? *headdesk*
> 
> *notenote: That's not me raging about my husband. 26 years together. He's a worthy man. But geez. Learn to say NO. Its easy. It sounds the same in almost every language on earth. Me? I can say it in 175 languages and quickly.


I'm so sorry about your dog. That's a tough job your boy had to do.


----------



## Change

JCnGrace said:


> I confess this could only happen to my sister. Yes, the one you met Change.


Aww. That little fox is adorable, but looks absolutely terrified. I'm glad they were able to set it free without incident. I probably would have wanted to keep it, tame it, and make a pet of it. I adore foxes. Free is better, though.



Rainaisabelle said:


> My partner wants to but I'm concerned because we get snakes and they do chase/attack in our area and I'm worried he wouldn't be able to get away if we do get a snake through our yard


Is there any way you could put up one of those underground fences with the shock collar? I've known a couple people who swear by them and say that after the first time or two, their dogs won't even go to within 4' of where that wire is buried. They learn to know where the boundaries are and aren't willing to challenge it.



greentree said:


> My friend is doing a Speakeasy at her winery in mid November!! Doesn't that sound like FUN?? I have got to get a costume together. Anybody got a flapper dress from the roaring '20s hanging around the closet?


As a matter of fact, I have a silver sequin flapper style dress hanging in my closet. I don't think I've even pulled it out in 20+ years. Last time I wore it was to a Nebula Awards banquet aboard the Queen Mary. The senior editor of Del Rey books gave me quite the complement, saying I was the only person dressed as if she belongs on the Queen! It'll need a cleaning after so long, but it's yours if you want it.

Son had put the horses in the upper field today. I worked late and it was near dark (i.e., past feeding time) when I pulled up the driveway. Horses raced the truck up the drive, then raced circles around the field as I prepared their dinners. I had to remind them to walk when I opened the gate to let them cross the driveway into their dry lot. It's so good to see Cally acting the fool again! Her feet feel SO much better. I may have to throw a saddle on her this weekend!


----------



## Tazzie

Mulefeather said:


> He's at auction down in NJ, so no opportunity to see him drive unfortunately. They did have video of him taking a spin with a rider, he moved pretty nicely.
> 
> I think if I jumped for it, I'd have one of my trainer's other students at the barn ground-drive him and see how he does before we even attempted hooking him to anything.


I'd do it! Plus, you'd have to quarantine him. So I'd find a place to have him quarantined, which would buy you the time to close on the house and move. About the time you're nearly settled (HA!) he could possibly come out of quarantine and be evaluated for driving :wink: he's awfully cute though!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

@Change I considered it but it's not our house or fence it's my parents and they won't change it. Plus I feel like buddy is one of those dogs who even while being zapped would keep digging


----------



## 6gun Kid

Rainaisabelle said:


> @*Change* I considered it but it's not our house or fence it's my parents and they won't change it. Plus I feel like buddy is one of those dogs who even while being zapped would keep digging


 we have a wireless system, and my dedicated digger wont cross it, this is what we have.
PetSafe® Instant Fence : Cabela's


----------



## PoptartShop

@Tazzie AHHH that's awesome luck!!!!!  Yay!!! @Rain Shadow that's great it fits Kenzie! Wow, your grandfather is amazing. After all that & he still can get in the saddle & ride like it's nothing..pure amazement!  Awww!
@Mulefeather, GO FOR IT PLEASE at least go check the guy out! You may fall in love...don't second-guess yourself! 

I confess...Redz was so happy to see me last night! Or maybe because he knew I had treats hehe.:grin:


----------



## greentree

@Change that would be awesone, thank you! My DM had made me a white one, but I think that was 3rd grade!!!! For some reason, I no longer have it! Hahaha! I DO still have the hunt coat and dressage coat that she made me in high school, though.....
@Mulefeather he is really cute, and has a lovely eye!


----------



## Drifting

@Mulefeather He's cute! Technically if you buy him and put him in a QT barn for 30 days, you have 30 days to figure out boarding and everything  so you don't have to rush anything but finding the QT Barn and gods know there's a bunch of groups for that auction that probably know someone.

I confess I bought a second pair of hoof boots, cause the first were too big for Stryder. So we switched to EasyBoot Gloves, which I did the fit kit for (crossing fingers.) . And I also bought yatch rope loop reins cause I like the weight more than biothane ones. Maybe one month I won't buy anything tack related for my horses.


----------



## Mulefeather

Well I'm sure Boyfriend is going to kill me, but...I'm bidding on him tonight! Wish me luck. I know it's nuts, but I've just got a gut feeling. I felt it when I found Buddy, so let's hope it's leading me in a good direction. I'll let you guys know if I'm officially a horse owner tomorrow morning  I've already had money set aside for buying a horse for a while, so it's not like it's cutting into house funds. 

I guess it's also fortuitous that it's my dad's birthday today


----------



## JCnGrace

Good luck Mulefeather! I'll keep my fingers crossed that you end up with the highest bid.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Good luck, @Mulefeather!! I really like him, too.

I confess that I hope DH gets off work early today so we can out together our new bed. Got a NICE king-size solid wood Bassett bed with mattress and box springs (older Sealy good shape) for free off Craigslist yesterday and the lady even threw in a nice set of 100% cotton sheets. We didn't take the finials off to move it cuz we were just going about two miles, if that, but then we ended up running a couple of errands and one of the finials came off. Hoping we can find it (we didn't go far and I know the exact route we took). If not, should be easy to replace. The bed is a nice maple color (which is neat cuz I have a lot of maple furniture that was my grandma's that I inherited). I'll post pics when we get it set up. Our current mattress belonged to our landlord and is in horrible shape (landlord weighs close to 400lbs). DH's side is almost completely flat. :shock:


----------



## GMA100

Good luck @Mulefeather !! 
Don't worry about your boyfriend killing you, my dad wasn't totally sold on the idea of me getting Asher, but lo and behold, Asher is his favorite horse in the pasture!
You had better post MILLIONS of pictures of him if you win the bid!


----------



## PoptartShop

Good luck @Mulefeather.  Yay!!! Awww I doubt he will kill ya, regardless of what happens he will have to just deal with it bahahaha.
@DraftyAiresMum, omg yay! A new bed will be amazing.  I'm sure you'll sleep much better too.


----------



## greentree

Sonds beautiful, drafty!! Hope you can find the finial!


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582

He is so cute @Mulefeather, let us know if you've got him in the morning!

Love the car @PoptartShopand that picture of Redz is to die for. He's a gorgeous boy. 

Congrats on the good ride @Change

I confess I am feeling a serious case of horse withdrawal and have to wait until Saturday. Ugh.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

@6gun Kid that sounds like just what my daughter needs for her dog. Do/did you have any problems with the radio signals interfering with internet/tv or anything?


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

sorry double post!!


----------



## greentree

ShirtHotTeez said:


> @6gun Kid that sounds like just what my daughter needs for her dog. Do/did you have any problems with the radio signals interfering with internet/tv or anything?


I confess I keep laughing over this...like the commercial where the lady is trying to change the TV station, and the garage door is going up and down!!!

I AM easily amused....

I confess I signed up to sell a product that I have NEVER heard of before, much less USED...but I got the kit today, and I think it is pretty awesome.....plus, In googling around the day after, I found out that the entire line is gluten free!!!! My life was completely changed (for the better) by a gluten free diet, so a gluten free body care line???? Had no idea....its's a sign!!!


----------



## Change

greentree said:


> @Change that would be awesone, thank you!


I believe it's a size 8. I'll take it to the cleaners tomorrow. PM me your address and I'll have it headed your way as soon as it's ready!



Drifting said:


> Maybe one month I won't buy anything tack related for my horses.


A month? An entire month?!?!??? If you do that, we'll be forced to put you in quarantine in the "I'm Sick" thread. It might be contagious! ;-)

Folks - I got nuthin' to confess, unless eating too much today is confession-worthy! Once a month, our project has a free lunch and today... DAAAANG! It was good!


----------



## GMA100

I confess all the hopes of going on a healthy diet went down the drain when it was suggested that I make rice crispy bars this evening:neutral:. So I decided to do this:











How's it going @Mulefeather? Hope you won the bid on the pretty boy!


----------



## greentree

Change said:


> I believe it's a size 8. I'll take it to the cleaners tomorrow. PM me your address and I'll have it headed your way as soon as it's ready!
> 
> 
> 
> A month? An entire month?!?!??? If you do that, we'll be forced to put you in quarantine in the "I'm Sick" thread. It might be contagious! ;-)
> 
> Folks - I got nuthin' to confess, unless eating too much today is confession-worthy! Once a month, our project has a free lunch and today... DAAAANG! It was good!


Hmmm...not sure a size 8 will fit...I am built more like an Angus... broad back and shoulders... Do not pay to have it cleaned !!!


----------



## JCnGrace

Don't feel too bad Change, I ate too much today as well. Met my friend for our once every couple of months dinner and as usual we ate at a Chinese buffet. The one we ate at today is just ok, not my favorite but I still managed to get miserable.

Speaking of friends, a friend that I haven't seen in over a year is coming down from Indy Saturday. It will be soooo good to see her and her hubby! We used to work together and since hubby & I moved south and she and her hubby opened their own business it's hard to get together very often. The guys will go off to hubby's little target range back in the woods to shoot so her and I will really to get catch up.

I confess that I'll be ready for a break by Sunday though what with today, tomorrow is farrier day, Friday one of hubby's friends is coming over and then them here Sat. I ain't used to having that much social life so my voice box will be WORE OUT! LOL


----------



## Change

greentree said:


> Hmmm...not sure a size 8 will fit...I am built more like an Angus... broad back and shoulders... Do not pay to have it cleaned !!!


I'm scanning a picture to post (from 20 years ago!). Shoulders are bare! LOL!


----------



## Change

@greentree - here's me on my way to the after party.... in 1996!!









It's the last time I wore this dress!


----------



## JCnGrace

You haven't aged a bit and are just as beautiful now as you were 20 years ago! Cough up your fountain of youth secret, missy! LOL


----------



## Change

Aw, @JCnGrace! You are too sweet. I have aged a Lot since then!! Especially in my hips and belly! LOL!

I wish I had a picture with my shoes on - you can see the toe of one of my silver slippers (very strappy 3.5" heels) peeking out from under the sweater in my hand. I felt very appropriately dressed even among all the formal gowns - hey! I was on the Queen Mary!! Notice the very fancy bannister in the background?


----------



## JCnGrace

Now that you pointed it out I have (seen the bannister). As for aging in your hips and belly, I'll take your word for it because I don't want to see no nekkid pictures!:rofl:


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I confess I'm getting really sick of my partner telling me he's fed the horses for me to find out he hasn't done it and then he blatantly denies it


----------



## JCnGrace

Rainaisabelle said:


> I confess I'm getting really sick of my partner telling me he's fed the horses for me to find out he hasn't done it and then he blatantly denies it


That is so not good Raina. Does he realize the health consequences that he could be bring on by lying about it? I hope I'm not overstepping by saying if he'd lie about that what all else would he lie to you about?


----------



## Rainaisabelle

JCnGrace said:


> That is so not good Raina. Does he realize the health consequences that he could be bring on by lying about it? I hope I'm not overstepping by saying if he'd lie about that what all else would he lie to you about?


I know, this is not the first time we have had an argument about it. Now yesterday his brother went into hospital but I said to him 'if you can't feed them tell me and I'll ask the agistment owner to do it' and he said it's fine he could but the option of my agistment owner feeding was still there. When he picked me up after work he said he had but I know he didn't because the lupins I was soaking were still in the shed and the buckets were in the corner where I leave them after feeding in the mornings. I don't ask often only if I'm working early or if I'm at placement and can only feed once in the morning. It's getting into summer which means everything is getting dry including the grass so Roy needs 2 feeds a day.


----------



## Avna

Aren't there other partners out there in the world who don't lie about taking care of vulnerable living creatures who depend entirely upon them? 

Just asking.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Takes care of our other pets just fine


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

I should point out he is unnecessarily creating trust issues. No is ok. Lying is not. :hug:

DH has been left to feed the cat on the rare occasion, and is usually pretty good. At times cat has got fewer feeds than requested but she survived and DH fessed up about it.


----------



## Captain Evil

Cat is fed, Dog is fed, Horse is fed, Bird is asleep; Diving Husband is sick as can be, but is going fishing anyway. I confess, I wish he would stay home.


And, I agree...


ShirtHotTeez said:


> I should point out he is unnecessarily creating trust issues. No is ok. Lying is not.


I would not be happy either.


----------



## Tazzie

Yeah, that's not cool :/ he needs to be honest and upfront. Lying would put me on edge :/

Anyone else dying to know if @Mulefeather is a horse owner now??


----------



## JCnGrace

Tazzie said:


> Yeah, that's not cool :/ he needs to be honest and upfront. Lying would put me on edge :/
> 
> *Anyone else dying to know if @Mulefeather is a horse owner now??[/*QUOTE]
> 
> YES!!!!


----------



## Drifting

@*Change* maybe if I sell something  I actually need to get a saddle back I loaned out so I can put it up for sale
@*Mulefeather* *EXCUSE ME WE ARE WAITING TO HEAR IF YOU ARE A HORSE OWNER
*


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I confess I said some very unladylike things to him...


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

Just because you love him, doesn't mean he can treat you like and a$$. Tell him nicely, demand, threaten!!! It doesn't get better unless you make it get better.


----------



## GMA100

Drifting said:


> @*Mulefeather* *EXCUSE ME WE ARE WAITING TO HEAR IF YOU ARE A HORSE OWNER
> *


LOL I was WAY too lazy to type it out. but this is just what I was thinking.


----------



## PoptartShop

@Mulefeather let us know ASAP!!!!!!! 

I confess...had a nice night ride in the arena last night. Redz was so good & calm, sucha peaceful ride. Can't wait for my lesson tonight...if the dang rain holds up, that is. UGH!


----------



## greentree

Change said:


> @greentree - here's me on my way to the after party.... in 1996!!
> 
> View attachment 840617
> 
> 
> It's the last time I wore this dress!


That is drop dead gorgeous, as are you!!! There is no way that dress is going to go around my ribs.... The bottom half would be fine. 
You have a lovely feminine shape,
I am built more like Carol Burnett wearing the drapery rod from Tara!!!!! 

I absolutely ADORED the QM!! We stayed there for a convention, in about 1987....

You are so kind to offer me the dress!! Thank you.

I will conjure up something!!


----------



## Mulefeather

To those wondering: Sadly, I got outbid  I was on the phone and it shot up WAY past my budget in no time at all. And of course I look at the CHW album this morning of the horses that didn't sell (the ones that go to the "rescue" pen) and some of the others that I was SURE would get picked up in a heartbeat are still there. I'm glad he was wanted, according to the office manager he was there last week and was bid on but never paid for. 

I did let my trainer know that I am officially in the market, though. I think this whole thing shows I'm ready


----------



## PoptartShop

@*change *beautiful dress!  You are too!

Awww @*Mulefeather* , onto the next one! Don't sweat it. You will find another!


----------



## Mulefeather

PoptartShop said:


> Awww @*Mulefeather* , onto the next one! Don't sweat it. You will find another!


Oh yes, just like with house shopping, I'm constantly reminding myself that there is always more where that came from :smile: I figure I've waited 5 years since Buddy passed away, not for lack of desire either. Patience is a virtue I possess in vast amounts :lol:

I've started making kind of an unofficial album of the horses/mules that really catch my eye, even if they've previously sold or aren't feasible for me to go look at. I figure it will help my trainer as well as anyone keeping an eye out for me what I'm really looking for, training/personality/breed-wise.


----------



## Tazzie

@Mulefeather, bummer about the horse  but you're right. There are more where that came from! One that will be absolutely perfect


----------



## greentree

I confess I had to put someone on ignore for the very first time....I can no longer Keep going back, over and over, to read the same thing....maybe that will keep me off there, but allow me to be HERE, lol!!!


----------



## Tazzie

greentree said:


> I confess I had to put someone on ignore for the very first time....I can no longer Keep going back, over and over, to read the same thing....maybe that will keep me off there, but allow me to be HERE, lol!!!


I may be asking you how to do that!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I know the feeling


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I confess I need to stay off a few places in the forum before I show them my unladylike tendancies


----------



## PoptartShop

@greentree I feel your pain LOL.

I confess...UGH I HATE THE RAIN! My lesson is canceled for tonight now...rescheduled for Saturday morning though, which is great because it gives me time to ride before I have to get ready for my boss's Halloween bash!  I kinda just wanna go home after work & watch movies anyway, it's so cold out.


----------



## tinyliny

In my area, it's been raining for about 2 weeks. I dunno, so long I've lost any sense of what the world is without rains. 

I confess to dreading the winter rains that can last for months.

I also confess to trying hard to ignore certain persons and threads , but being unable to resist. whose fault is that? . . . mine. . . . but, but, they NEED me (says my ego to itself)


----------



## GMA100

tinyliny said:


> In my area, it's been raining for about 2 weeks. I dunno, so long I've lost any sense of what the world is without rains.
> 
> I confess to dreading the winter rains that can last for months.
> 
> I also confess to trying hard to ignore certain persons and threads , but being unable to resist. whose fault is that? . . . mine. . . . but, but, they NEED me (says my ego to itself)



We NEED rain! Its all dust here.
I also hate winter rains,:sad:, I am a true southern girl, once it's 50 degrees outside, it's too cold to survive.:wink:

As for that certain person; no disrespect intended at all, but I know someone who is a quite bit like him with autism. They can't help that they don't learn fast! and they most certainly can't help how they are. 
Anyhow, I LOVE reading that thread! Everyone posts all their juiciest training tips/stories. And I get to see the good and bad side of people!


----------



## tinyliny

@GMA100 . . I don't think I mentioned any particular thread or person. you are making an assumption . 
I am sure there are threads /persons on the forum that each one of us find hard to stomach. but, they aren't the same for alll. 


anyway . . . . . just as an aside:
Austistic spectrum people can often be incredibly fast at learning. my son is Aspergers and can pick up some things with lightening speed.


----------



## greentree

tinyliny said:


> In my area, it's been raining for about 2 weeks. I dunno, so long I've lost any sense of what the world is without rains.
> 
> I confess to dreading the winter rains that can last for months.
> 
> I also confess to trying hard to ignore certain persons and threads , but being unable to resist. whose fault is that? . . . mine. . . . but, but, they NEED me (says my ego to itself)


Needy...that pretty well sums it up.

I confess I sorta worked on the house all day, but, except for the vacuum cleaner in the middle of the floor, it looks like I did NOTHING!!

I did cut some pigweeds down in the backyard....

But it looked like rain allday, but none actually fell. If I had saddled a horse, it would have started raining!!!


----------



## GMA100

@tinyliny You are right I did assume. Sorry bout that. 
I didn't mean they can't pick up on stuff quick, my friend is very quick. It's hard to explain, but I think they can understand it, but not comprehend it?

Anyways, sorry about that. 


I confess my mom banned me from riding my horses until I get an allergy test to see if I'm allergic to them:sad:, the last 4+ months I have been having some sort of reaction after I'm done riding and today it was HORRIBLE, my throat was very swollen and I felt sluggish...NOT FUN.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

@GMA100 definitely get it checked out because allergies can be dangerous. But they can be controlled to so there is a good chance you wont have to give up horses


----------



## JCnGrace

tinyliny said:


> In my area, it's been raining for about 2 weeks. I dunno, so long I've lost any sense of what the world is without rains.
> 
> *I confess to dreading the winter rains that can last for months.*
> 
> I also confess to trying hard to ignore certain persons and threads , but being unable to resist. whose fault is that? . . . mine. . . . but, but, they NEED me (says my ego to itself)


That would depress the hell outta me.



greentree said:


> Needy...that pretty well sums it up.
> 
> I confess I sorta worked on the house all day, but, except for the vacuum cleaner in the middle of the floor, it looks like I did NOTHING!!
> 
> I did cut some pigweeds down in the backyard....
> 
> But it looked like rain allday, but none actually fell. If I had saddled a horse, it would have started raining!!!


Well the farriers came today so it did rain here, just a drizzly type of rain. It also rained the last time they were here so I might have to start changing their schedule up depending on when we need rain. 



GMA100 said:


> @*tinyliny* You are right I did assume. Sorry bout that.
> I didn't mean they can't pick up on stuff quick, my friend is very quick. It's hard to explain, but I think they can understand it, but not comprehend it?
> 
> Anyways, sorry about that.
> 
> 
> I confess my mom banned me from riding my horses until I get an allergy test to see if I'm allergic to them:sad:, the last 4+ months I have been having some sort of reaction after I'm done riding and today it was HORRIBLE, my throat was very swollen and I felt sluggish...NOT FUN.


I'm allergic to mine but just sinus & coughing, no throat swelling type reactions so thank goodness for that.


----------



## Change

greentree said:


> That is drop dead gorgeous!!


I checked - it's a size 10! ;-)


----------



## Change

One more insane day at work before the weekend and time to play with Tango. I might just survive.

I confess I'm having a hard time believing it's the end of October. This weekend is supposed to be in the low 80s! We did get a wee bit of rain (more like a drizzle) last night; only enough to keep the dust down, though. Even the weeds are complaining!


----------



## Change

I confess I'm too tired to write a ditty about this double post. Sorry!


----------



## TuyaGirl

I confess I wish I could pin my ears to some people on the subway that keep invading my personal space. Sometimes I wish I could even cow kick some (I'm mean, I know). Oh, the joy of working in a big city... Can't wait to be at the barn tomorrow, lots of space and pure air... And the smell of horses 

@Mulefeather late answer, just wanted to say that maybe it just was not meant to be. Your horse is still somewhere waiting for you to pick him up  Hapenned to me, I fell in love with a flashy bay I saw at a sales website, called the owner to go check him and I was informed he had a fungal infection and was not for sale anymore atm. Wich made me find my actual mare after a few weeks. And she is the best thing that hapenned to me


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I confess super impatient for this foal and I still have 10 months to go lol!


----------



## GMA100

Rainaisabelle said:


> I confess super impatient for this foal and I still have 10 months to go lol!


How can you stand it? I would be driving the whole world crazy! Are you counting the days yet? At least it's not 11 or 12 months, ONLY 10!!!


@ShirtHotTeez I am getting it checked out as soon as I can. 
Oh, I hope I won't have to give up my horses! My sister has a part curly mustang, and I haven't noticed any reaction to him. 
@TuyaGirl: I wish I had ears I could pin too!! I diffidently would be pinning them quite often.:wink:
@Change I don't think the weather has decided whether it should be hot or could yet:icon_rolleyes:. 
Last year it was in the upper 70's for Christmas, my sister came home from Montana and as can be expected, she wasn't very happy about the bugs or the heat!




I confess I STILL am having allergies and I am feeling woozy and weird, I think its still connected to yesterday's stuff. 
I think the reason why its so bad is cause I rode for like 2 hours, it was her first ride in almost 2 weeks and she was feeling very frisky.


----------



## 6gun Kid

ShirtHotTeez said:


> @*6gun Kid* that sounds like just what my daughter needs for her dog. Do/did you have any problems with the radio signals interfering with internet/tv or anything?


 Nope none at all!


----------



## PoptartShop

@GMA100 omg that sounds horrible...I hope you get those allergies under control so you can get back to the love of horseys! <3
@Rainaisabelle, oh my that's almost a dang year from now. I'd be super impatient too!!! 
@Change, this weekend over here it's going to be about 70 degrees...so weird, because today it's like 40-50F! What is going on??? LOL


----------



## Drifting

@PoptartShop Don't you just love MD weather? Our 20/30 degree temperature shifts really keep me guessing. Do I need a jacket or a t-shirt? Jacket today, t-shirt tomorrow!


----------



## Captain Evil

My Diving Husband is so excited! They just invented a diving skin that will block all electro-magnetic signals emanating from your body. This means that you can get up close and personal to animals which otherwise might avoid you, like great white sharks, alligators, and saltwater crocodiles.

He is gonna check into it for us.

*Blink * Blink*

I'm not even quite sure how to respond.


----------



## Mulefeather

As for some threads, I can definitely agree that they are what I like to call a crazy-making exercise. Or, as my grandmother would have called it, talking to a brick wall.
@TuyaGirl - Thanks! I'm not too broken up about it, I know the right one is out there waiting for me  

In other news, I am EXHAUSTED. And I still have packing, wash, more packing, cleaning, and all kinds of other fun stuff to do in the upcoming week. Not to mention feeling nervous-excited-scared-nauseous over this house thing finally being DONE.


----------



## greentree

I confess to screaming outloud....yeessss, I went and checked.....even though the block is on, the quotes show....annnd, back to square ONE. 

I have been training an Asperger's child to ride for the past 5 years....she makes me think when I get "that look" , and I have to re phrase so she understands better, but she is NOTHING like this^^^ . gahhhh!!! Great Pumpkin, take me away!!!!!


----------



## mkmurphy81

I packed two boxes! Yea me! Those two (small) boxes took care of one shelf in my kitchen. 9998 more boxes to go. Mule, I hope you're making more progress than I am.

One of my favorite students I tutor is high functioning ASD. He's taking college calculus (again, but that's another story). I love seeing how his mind works, because he often thinks about things differently than I do. I see the big concept, but he's sometimes better at the details than I am. I can't tell you how many times he looks at a problem, doesn't even pick up a pencil, and says something like, "That's the square root of 3 over two, right?" And I have to pick up a calculator, type it in, and then answer, "right!"

I confess that the conversation on this thread lets me know when I should go read the last page of my favorite train wreck. I'm sure it's just coincidence. I have no idea what thread y'all are ranting about.


----------



## TimWhit91

Can almost guarantee everyone is talking about the same thread.

I confess my baby was sick, and he kindly passed it on to me. He feels better today at least. I just feel like crap.


----------



## JCnGrace

Captain Evil said:


> My Diving Husband is so excited! They just invented a diving skin that will block all electro-magnetic signals emanating from your body. This means that you can get up close and personal to animals which otherwise might avoid you, like great white sharks, alligators, and saltwater crocodiles.
> 
> He is gonna check into it for us.
> 
> *Blink * Blink*
> 
> I'm not even quite sure how to respond.


Me either! I mean, how can you be excited about swimming up to things that would like nothing better than to eat you for a snack? Anytime he used the word "us" when talking about that thing tell him to make sure the second one will fit a mouse cause you are out of the equation! LOL Anyway, if you or him go ahead and do this crazy thing, STAY SAFE!



greentree said:


> I confess to screaming outloud....yeessss, I went and checked.....even though the block is on, the quotes show....annnd, back to square ONE.
> 
> I have been training an Asperger's child to ride for the past 5 years....she makes me think when I get "that look" , and I have to re phrase so she understands better, but she is NOTHING like this^^^ . gahhhh!!! Great Pumpkin, take me away!!!!!


Can't you just not go to that thread? 



TimWhit91 said:


> Can almost guarantee everyone is talking about the same thread.
> 
> I confess my baby was sick, and he kindly passed it on to me. He feels better today at least. I just feel like crap.


Bummer, when my grandson was little hubby and I would end up puny after every one of his visits. Thank goodness he grew up and developed immunities so he could quit passing every little bug he picked up on to us. Feel better soon!


----------



## Captain Evil

JCnGrace said:


> Me either! I mean, how can you be excited about swimming up to things that would like nothing better than to eat you for a snack? Anytime he used the word "us" when talking about that thing tell him to make sure the second one will fit a mouse cause you are out of the equation! LOL Anyway, if you or him go ahead and do this crazy thing, STAY SAFE


I am okay swimming with sharks, and I think I could even handle tiger sharks, in the right situation. I have dived with sand tigers, caribbean reef, nurse and lemon sharks. I am not okay with blues, porbeagles or great whites though, and alligators and crocodiles are right our of the question!


----------



## PoptartShop

Hope everyone's day is good!  

Oh my, swimming with sharks/crazy animals is going to be super scary...maybe not for him but I'd be scared LOL! He's brave! 

Hope you feel better @*TimWhit91* 
@Drifting seriously...can't put my summer clothes away just yet it seems like LOL

I'm SOOO pumped for tonight! After work, I'm going to Bates Motel! Haunted hayride, corn maze & haunted motel...LOL I'm going to try my best not to scream super loud but, I get scared easily...ahhhh! I'm more than ready though! www.thebatesmotel.com


----------



## greentree

@JCandGrace.....if ONLY I could!!!! But, it is FIRST, everyday, on the list on the front page....I have NO willpower. If I had to go LOOK for it, I may be able ignore it. Maybe.

Weak. I'm weak.


----------



## greentree

@JCandGrace.....if ONLY I could!!!! But, it is FIRST, everyday, on the list on the front page....I have NO willpower. If I had to go LOOK for it, I may be able ignore it. Maybe.

Weak. I'm weak.


----------



## 6gun Kid

greentree said:


> @JCandGrace.....if ONLY I could!!!! But, it is FIRST, everyday, on the list on the front page....I have NO willpower. If I had to go LOOK for it, I may be able ignore it. Maybe.
> 
> Weak. I'm weak.


 Dont feel like the Lone Ranger, I have left for good only to come back. Basically because the forum has gotten so hard to use, I only really come to this thread and unfathomably that.


----------



## Greenmeadows

I confess that I haven't read this entire thread. 
@GMA100 That sounds terrible to be allergic to horses! I hope you figure something out!


----------



## Mulefeather

@GMA100 - if you are allergic, there are ways to mitigate it. I am very slightly allergic to horses now, but it has eased as I've gotten older. One thing that has made a big difference for me is avoiding drinking milk, for some reason. I had allergy shots as a kid, but I did have major allergy issues for years- sometimes to where I was up all night coughing and sneezing. 

Another thing is to groom wearing safety goggles and a bandanna over your face to keep particulates out of your nose and eyes, and wash your hair/shower as soon as you can after riding. Keep baby wipes around and wipe your hands off before touching your face.


----------



## GMA100

Mulefeather said:


> @GMA100 - if you are allergic, there are ways to mitigate it. I am very slightly allergic to horses now, but it has eased as I've gotten older. *One thing that has made a big difference for me is avoiding drinking milk, for some reason.* I had allergy shots as a kid, but I did have major allergy issues for years- sometimes to where I was up all night coughing and sneezing.
> 
> Another thing is to groom wearing safety goggles and a bandanna over your face to keep particulates out of your nose and eyes, and wash your hair/shower as soon as you can after riding. Keep baby wipes around and wipe your hands off before touching your face.


I live on a dairy farm, so going off dairy would be hard! I mean, I could do it, but we always have milk in our fridge and I love making pudding!




I confess I took my moms words very seriously; I didn't ride my horses, I just went out on a walk and my mare started following me around and I just HAD to stop and pet her which resulted in an allergy attack again:-(. Now I'm not supposed to even touch them! How am I going to do THAT? 

But GOOD NEWS! I have a doc appointment on Tuesday, so hopefully I can get something figured out.


----------



## Drifting

I confess I had a great ride on Stryder tonight. I don't know if it was the weather or change in his diet, but that boy had the energy to move tonight. I can feeeeel it in my legggsss. Had to break out the cooler when we were done, he was soaked with sweat. We even rode in the indoor, his least favorite place (He's more an outside, look at the birdies kinda guy.)

It was fun though!


----------



## Change

I confess I haven't a clue which thread y'all are ranting about, since I just don't read or post to the ones that get my dander up. There is one member, however, whose posts will invariably chase me away from a thread I might otherwise enjoy. I do, on occasion, just not read those posts - skipping to the next in the thread. But. If the subsequent posts are in response to that person's inanities, I quit reading. So... I really don't want to know which threads are driving you nuts or I might decide to go read it. ;-)

I also confess I as SO ready for the weekend. Work week was rough - not in a bad way, but I was tasked to put together a very complex document with lots of figures that had to be hand-jammed into a PDF form. UGH! So I ended up having to create a workbook with several worksheets that fed into a replica of the PDF form so I'd have all the right numbers in the right places.... and then one by one type them into the form. I did finish on time, though, and sent the draft off for review.

And tomorrow belongs to Tango. Saddle. Horse. And a whole lot of teaching of the basics.


----------



## SwissMiss

Captain Evil said:


> My Diving Husband is so excited! They just invented a diving skin that will block all electro-magnetic signals emanating from your body. This means that you can get up close and personal to animals which otherwise might avoid you, like great white sharks, alligators, and saltwater crocodiles.
> 
> He is gonna check into it for us.
> 
> *Blink * Blink*
> 
> I'm not even quite sure how to respond.


Ooooh! ME ME ME!!!!

Call me crazy, but I always wanted to dive with a great white, but can't stand the idea of cage-diving...

Just thinking how expensive that thing may be :-? I could have gotten a really nice horse for my last dry suit (and that was over 10 years ago...)


----------



## tinyliny

@GMA100
I do hope there is not horse allergy. couldn't be hay, could it? I am allergic to timothy hay, only that kind. i'm STILL dealing with sneezing from earlier today.

hope you can get it cleared up.
AND, I would hate to give up diary. I love milk products, though I rarely drink milk itself. cheese, wonderful cheese!!!! butter, yoghurt, keffir, sour cream, cream cheese, pudding, . . . . all the best things in life come from cows~!!!!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I confess I a struggling to think of some names for a colt or filly, if anyone has any ideas I am posting in my thread lol help mee


----------



## Captain Evil

SwissMiss said:


> Ooooh! ME ME ME!!!!
> 
> Call me crazy, but I always wanted to dive with a great white, but can't stand the idea of cage-diving...
> 
> Just thinking how expensive that thing may be :-? I could have gotten a really nice horse for my last dry suit (and that was over 10 years ago...)


Seriously? Those guys are SCARY!! Last year my Diving H was dive-bombed and kind of stalked by a porbeagle, (think cold-water great white), for almost two months, in near-zero visibility. We think it was attracted by the electro-magnetic output of his UW camera and communication gear, but it showed up all the time. Once it grabbed his comm unit from behind and ripped it off his back. (There's two thousand dollars gone...)

I hear you about the dry suits. He uses Abyss 7mm kevlar, and he goes through one a year. They are $2000 - $3000 each. I think, "There's my Cheval Canadien" or whatever my dream horse of the moment is. Today I needed to buy a new survival suit, but at $549.00, I just couldn't do it. That's a saddle.....

Come up here sometime, they snorkel with blue sharks, no cage. I might be too scared to go, but DH would go with you...


----------



## SwissMiss

@Captain Evil
I think they are pretty scary as well, but soooo beautiful. 
Luckily I was never bumped by a shark (never used any bait to get close), but some hammerheads (bigger than me) got almost close enough to touch 

DH was once followed by a massive ocean whitetip up to the boat - of course that was the time I wasn't there :twisted:

I had to google porbeagle - looks nice! But the whole encounter in very low visibility? Yikes!

Never been to Maine yet. Only explored the rocky shores of MA... Must be nice! Just maybe not in winter time - I am turning into a wuss re cold here in the South, lol


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

GMA100 said:


> How can you stand it? I would be driving the whole world crazy! Are you counting the days yet? At least it's not 11 or 12 months, ONLY 10!!!
> 
> 
> 
> @ShirtHotTeez I am getting it checked out as soon as I can.
> Oh, I hope I won't have to give up my horses! My sister has a part curly mustang, and I haven't noticed any reaction to him.
> 
> @TuyaGirl: I wish I had ears I could pin too!! I diffidently would be pinning them quite often.:wink:
> 
> @Change I don't think the weather has decided whether it should be hot or could yet:icon_rolleyes:.
> Last year it was in the upper 70's for Christmas, my sister came home from Montana and as can be expected, she wasn't very happy about the bugs or the heat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I confess I STILL am having allergies and I am feeling woozy and weird, I think its still connected to yesterday's stuff.
> I think the reason why its so bad is cause I rode for like 2 hours, it was her first ride in almost 2 weeks and she was feeling very frisky.


I read somewhere that curlies are hypoallergenic (low allergy). Just googled to check and wikipedia says this:



> Curlies are claimed to be the only hypoallergenic horse breed; most people allergic to horses can handle Curly Horses without suffering any allergic reaction. Research indicates a protein is missing from the hair of Curlies which may be what causes allergic reactions to horses in allergy suffers, but the study was never officially published. Members of the Curly community are working towards funding more research on the topic.[6]


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Curly_Horse

of course that doesn't allow for the windblown dust 'n dirt of other horses around!!

:cowboy:


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I confess I hope it rains during this summer everything is drying up super quickly


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

Captain Evil said:


> I am okay swimming with sharks, and I think I could even handle tiger sharks, in the right situation. I have dived with sand tigers, caribbean reef, nurse and lemon sharks. I am not okay with blues, porbeagles or great whites though, and alligators and crocodiles are right our of the question!


So lets be picky huh? Nope. They're all the same -- they want the water, it is ALL theirs :eek_color:


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Did you guys see the video of the shark that got caught in the cage the other day? Freaky. I haven't swam in the ocean since I was 14. We have sharks, crocs, jelly fish, sting rays, sea snakes and probably like 1000 other things that could kill you


----------



## JCnGrace

greentree said:


> @JCandGrace.....if ONLY I could!!!! But, it is FIRST, everyday, on the list on the front page....I have NO willpower. If I had to go LOOK for it, I may be able ignore it. Maybe.
> 
> Weak. I'm weak.


So sorry @greentree but I really laughed at your reply. I don't have a bit of problem staying away from it because I find it very easy to avoid things which cause me unnecessary frustration.


----------



## JCnGrace

I confess that although I rarely dream when I do have them they can be doozies. Last night was a recurring one where, for lack of a better description, I'm levitating. I'm not weightless, I'm not looking down on myself or anything else, but it's like someone is picking me up and holding me above the bed. Last night it felt like I was turning 180 degrees so that my head was at the foot of the bed. I knew I wasn't actually turning and I'm aware enough when this is happening to reach out and feel the mattress or my pillow and I tell myself to stop the dream but I can't. I finally had to get up out of bed and go to the bathroom to make it stop. Is that weird or what?


----------



## Change

Rainaisabelle said:


> We have sharks, crocs, jelly fish, sting rays, sea snakes and probably like 1000 other things that could kill you


And that's only in the water. From what NATGEO and the Nature channels tell me, it isn't a whole lot safer on land down there, what with monstrous migrating spiders, sneaky killer snakes and all the other strange and deadly critters roaming around! LOL!

Of course, looking from the outside, in - I supposed the States can look pretty scary, too. We have Democrats and Republicans!  :-?


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Everyone who doesn't live in Australia says that but in my last 20 years I have seen 4 wild snakes and like maybe 3 wild crocodiles and well heaps of spiders but that's really not unusual anywhere else on the planet. The problem with Australian animals is they see you long before you see them


----------



## greentree

I confess I am quite excited!!! May be able to ride horses in my arena this winter!! The bulldozer fairy left a bulldozer here last night. Today, DH and I are putting the wire along tge open side, to serve as reinforcment.....

I am kind of tired after dancing 3 hours last night....got to gather some energy!!!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

tinyliny said:


> AND, I would hate to give up diary. I love milk products, though I rarely drink milk itself. cheese, wonderful cheese!!!! butter, yoghurt, keffir, sour cream, cream cheese, pudding, . . . . all the best things in life come from cows~!!!!


Keffir is my newest addiction. I made my chicken salad with it and it's AMAZING!!

I confess that, while my day is not going all that bad, I feel like poo. Aunt Flo has attacked with a vengeance after her 73-day absence and I am seriously feeling it. Just want to curl up in bed and sleep. But no. Have to finish work (two and a half hours to go), then we promised my best friend and her fiance that we would go to a haunted house with them tonight. And since I'm always Debbie Downer and backing out of stuff, I'll suck it up and go (even though I'm not really a fan of haunted houses). :music019:


----------



## Drifting

I confess I spent 8 hours at the barn and got a sunburn. Also rode Stryder out and about. He's such a rock star when it comes to exploring places.


----------



## JCnGrace

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Keffir is my newest addiction. I made my chicken salad with it and it's AMAZING!!
> 
> I confess that, while my day is not going all that bad, I feel like poo. Aunt Flo has attacked with a vengeance after her 73-day absence and I am seriously feeling it. Just want to curl up in bed and sleep. But no. Have to finish work (two and a half hours to go), then we promised my best friend and her fiance that we would go to a haunted house with them tonight. And since I'm always Debbie Downer and backing out of stuff, I'll suck it up and go (even though I'm not really a fan of haunted houses). :music019:


Oh man, I love haunted houses. I'd go in your place if you weren't so durn far away. LOL


----------



## Change

I confess .... that I rode Tango again today and he was a ROCK STAR! 

A neighbor with some experience with horses came down to ground handle for me, but this time we were on the longe line and she basically just kept the rope out of the way as we worked on moving out, responding to leg and seat, stopping and turning. Most likely, the longe line wasn't needed, but was there just in case . If it wasn't for that one tree with the low branches.... 

Tomorrow morning I may just put my round pen back together - or at least rearrange the fencing so that I don't have to worry about that tree. And then I'm going to ride my boyo again!! 

I think Cally might be getting a little jealous since her feet don't hurt anymore. Might have to ride her a bit, too!


----------



## Change

I confess .... that the double post genie must really like me.


----------



## JCnGrace

So glad you had a good ride on him. I can't remember if you've said or not, does he gait?


----------



## Change

Yes, he's gaited. Since he's my first gaited horse, I'm not sure whether it's a pace, a rack or a running walk, but he doesn't trot! LOL. I'm watching videos and reading up on gaits so I'll (hopefully) have some clue as to what he's doing, what he's supposed to do, and how to help him do it. Right now, though, the priorities are go, left, right, and stop. And frankly, if whatever he's doing is comfortable and balanced, I probably will be satisfied!


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582

I confess that I am a very proud "rider/step-mother/??" whatever, lol

Cherokee was AWESOME yesterday (Saturday). He came to me in the pasture, led like a gentleman, let me pick his feet pretty easily, backed and flexed without complaining, and was being very attentive. He backed while I was riding and when I was giving him his treat bucket (a small bit of feed with two or three treats and a peppermint. That was more full than usual), I barely touched him and he marched backward like his life depended on it, lol. 

He gave me a little trouble when we were riding because he decided he only wanted to walk in one direction, but we worked on it and I REFUSE to complain given how great he was with his groundwork. 

He's also sporting a fresh pedicure which he was in desperate need of, so that made me feel even better.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I confess that we didn't end up going to the haunted house. DH worked all day moving vending machines with his brother, so he was tired and sore, and I was just pooped. My best friend wasn't feeling well, either, so they didn't go anyway.


----------



## Captain Evil

I'm out here sitting in a 12' skiff, watching DH's bubbles as he struggles to attach 8 concrete collars to twin pvc pipes, several hundred feet long, and twenty to thirty feet underwater.

It's part of a geothermal heating system. 

We started at 8:00, and I confess, I really have to pee, but I would have to remove many many layers of clothes, and then pee in the bottom of the skiff, and then bail.

So that's not happening.

I should stop drinking coffee, but coffee with salt water on it is just irresistible so that's not happening either.

But I am going to stop typing immediately as it is making me quite seasick. Bye!


----------



## Captain Evil

Done. Boats loaded. Port-A-Pottie used. Heading home.


----------



## Change

I confess ... this isn't a confession. It's another Very Happy Brag moment!

I rode Tango again today... totally unassisted by anyone on the ground - and I didn't even move the fencing or worry about that doggone tree! I had him turning, stopping, and even had him in a slow canter for about 30 feet! He's doing so well I was tempted to take him out of the training area and ride around the property, but Son asked me not to, yet. I think our next ride will be in the larger field, and then we'll venture outside the fences. I can't believe he's actually a riding horse now!!!


----------



## greentree

What a great day, @Change !!! You will be trekking around in Mammoth Cave with me before you know it!!

I am stuck here inNashville on a stool at Guitar Center!! This place gives me a headache. 

And..!!! Barry bulldozer man had my arena almost flat in about 30 minutes!!! We were still a bit short on fill, so we decided to remove this weird berm next to the barn, then we left, so I have a surprise waiting when I get home!!!


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

pics, or it didn't happen


----------



## Captain Evil

ShirtHotTeez said:


> pics, or it didn't happen


Okay, if you insist...

But I only took a few to get record-keeping times. Otherwise, the logs get all wet and soggy. Far better to get the iPhone and Nikon wet...

This is Diving Husband on the way back re-hydrating...









...and here is a big boat we passed on the way back to the dock:









An interesting thing happened... as we were departing, some lobstermen were trying to offload some traps from their boat, but some floats were blocking the access to the winch, so they got hammers and started bashing apart some safety rails at the head of the pier. they tore down three sections of two-rail fence, tore down some flower boxes and chucked down a "Handicap Parking" sign.

Then they started moving their traps from the boat, through the gap they made, and into their truck. This should have taken no more than half an hour.

But they were still there when we returned from our job! 

However, the fence was repaired, flower boxes back up, sign in place, and the same lobstermen were at the proper place, off loading the rest of their traps and carrying them to their truck.

Methinks they got in trouble.


----------



## Drifting

@Captain Evil That's so cool. I always love your posts about diving.

I confess my yearling has a talent for jumping. So much talent he jumped out of his field today. Took the top rail down and popped out the middle rail.. but managed not to kill himself... So jumping/bulldozing talented.


----------



## GMA100

Drifting said:


> @Captain Evil
> I confess my yearling has a talent for jumping. So much talent he jumped out of his field today. Took the top rail down and popped out the middle rail.. but managed not to kill himself... So jumping/bulldozing talented.


Sounds like a normal youngster, I'm so glad my guy is starting to grow up!


I confess that I haven't touched a horse in 2 (TWO) days!!!!!!(a world record for me) And I haven't gotten sick either.
This is all so horrifying to me as I was looking forward to putting a lot of rides on my gelding this winter:icon_frown:. 
Now it looks as though I am very allergic to them, my brother tested allergic to them, but he doesn't get a reaction from it.


----------



## Captain Evil

gma100 said:


> sounds like a normal youngster, i'm so glad my guy is starting to grow up!
> 
> 
> I confess that i haven't touched a horse in 2 (two) days!!!!!!(a world record for me) and i haven't gotten sick either.
> This is all so horrifying to me as i was looking forward to putting a lot of rides on my gelding this winter:icon_frown:.
> Now it looks as though i am very allergic to them, my brother tested allergic to them, but he doesn't get a reaction from it.


nnnnooooooo!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## greentree

GMA, I am officially allergic to horses. I had allery testing years ago because I was reacting to something in a brand new house, and the ONLY thing I really reacted to was HORSES!!! And, she dripped the antigen on me, and I swelled up like wasp had stung me!

I have taken a Lot of Benadryl over the years.... But mostly, I gradually built up immunity to the horses that I was exposed to every day. If I handled a horse that I had not been around daily, I had to deal with the reaction. 

Once I cut the grain out of my diet, I could work with any horse....


----------



## JCnGrace

Change said:


> Yes, he's gaited. Since he's my first gaited horse, I'm not sure whether it's a pace, a rack or a running walk, but he doesn't trot! LOL. I'm watching videos and reading up on gaits so I'll (hopefully) have some clue as to what he's doing, what he's supposed to do, and how to help him do it. Right now, though, the priorities are go, left, right, and stop. And frankly, if whatever he's doing is comfortable and balanced, I probably will be satisfied!


Good luck figuring it out. I never did know for sure which my gaited pony did. I'd have gaited horse people watch her move and they all had a different opinion. I got told everything from a shuffle to a rack. LOL



Change said:


> I confess ... this isn't a confession. It's another Very Happy Brag moment!
> 
> I rode Tango again today... totally unassisted by anyone on the ground - and I didn't even move the fencing or worry about that doggone tree! I had him turning, stopping, and even had him in a slow canter for about 30 feet! He's doing so well I was tempted to take him out of the training area and ride around the property, but Son asked me not to, yet. I think our next ride will be in the larger field, and then we'll venture outside the fences. I can't believe he's actually a riding horse now!!!


AWESOME!!!:clap:



GMA100 said:


> Sounds like a normal youngster, I'm so glad my guy is starting to grow up!
> 
> 
> I confess that I haven't touched a horse in 2 (TWO) days!!!!!!(a world record for me) And I haven't gotten sick either.
> This is all so horrifying to me as I was looking forward to putting a lot of rides on my gelding this winter:icon_frown:.
> Now it looks as though I am very allergic to them, my brother tested allergic to them, but he doesn't get a reaction from it.


I hope you can figure out some kind of meds that will allow you to be around them.


----------



## JCnGrace

I confess that I'm going to have to change one of my horse keeping protocols and breaking any habit is extremely hard for me.

I do not leave halters on any of my horses but on vet or farrier day they get them put on and turned back out in the small corrals that attach to the barn to wait for whoevers arrival and then their turn. I have always turned the cheek snap so that the solid part was against their cheek and the mechanism faced out. 

TWICE this summer I've had one of them get the snap hung up on the fence because they went over and tried to rub the halter off. Thank goodness I was right there both times. First time it was one of the minis and she did bite her tongue during the ordeal and this last time it was one of the paints and he stood like a saint while I got him unfastened. Seemed like it took forever because it pulled his halter so tight I couldn't unsnap and the crown buckle wasn't wanting to come undone either. Hubby was playing deaf and couldn't hear me hollering at him to bring a knife even though he was just on the other side of the barn with the farriers, probably yacking.:icon_rolleyes: I finally got the crown unfastened and didn't have to ruin the halter at about the same time the guys finally heard me hollering. 

Anyway, I'm going to start turning the snap so that it is against their cheek and I'll probably have to remind myself of this a couple a thousand times before it becomes my new habit. Yes, I've heard stories about the snap cutting the cheek when it wasn't turned wrong side out but I'm hoping for the short time they have them on it won't be an issue. The other way HAS suddenly become one for some reason after years and years without it being a problem.


----------



## greentree

That is one of the rules that I break.....most of my horses wear halters with velcro breakaway crowns almost all the time. They are 3/4 inch biothane, so they do not build up gunk and get stiff like the nylon.

I confess I cannot WAIT to show y'all what he did to my arena!!!! Got to wait for tge sun to come up....


----------



## TuyaGirl

Wow, so much going on!!
I swear I have only been away during the weekend 

I am really happy for the ones that had wonderful rides and had their horses behaving like champs  especially @chance, you must be really proud of your boy.

Well, I wish I could say the same about Saturday's ride. Tuya had 3 weeks off because of the weather, and as I went to the barn with a friend I decided to stay and work in the arena so as she would not stay alone if I went trail riding. Tuya was not feeling like it, kept dropping her shoulder and diving to the middle of the arena, she would not plant her feet but brace and walk in circles. BO's son was sharing the arena with me, as he was training a young horse, and offered to ride her. After a couple minutes of trotting with an inverted neck and trying to cut the corners, she came back to her natural position and attitude, showing me it was not pain, but something I was doing very wrong :-( Although her ground manners were immaculate, I left the barn feeling really frustrated and sad.

Yesterday she gave me a lovely ride, and I swear I did nothing different :hide:

Just letting it out of my chest...


----------



## TuyaGirl

And Happy Halloween everyone!!


----------



## SwissMiss

I confess, I hope the two oldies are not kicking the bucket while I am farm-sitting.


----------



## PoptartShop

I confess...BATES MOTEL WAS AWESOME! Scary, but awesome! SO fun & the lines weren't even long.

I also confess..I AM SO SORE! At my lesson on Saturday (switched from Thursday night to Saturday morning because it gets dark so early), we did no-stirrup work...WHEW! It is NO joke. LOL my trainer was like we have to prep for No-Stirrup November. Gahhhh! :neutral:

HAPPY HALLOWEEN EVERYONE! Here's my costume, I had a blast at my boss's party Saturday night. I was a paratrooper!  #duckface lol


----------



## greentree

Here is my arena today.....


----------



## TuyaGirl

@greentree It looks great!!! I wish I had one just as big and with a roof... I spend too many weekends off of the saddle in wintertime because our arena does not have any kind of protection :-(


----------



## TuyaGirl

@greentree it looks great!! I wish I had one just as big and with a roof. I spend too many weekends off of the saddle in wintertime because our arena does not have any kind of protection :-(
@SwissMiss if you are talking about horses, every time I stay taking care of all the animals at the barn the thing I fear most is a broken fence. It is a very big property and I am not the most skilled person to chase loose horses / fixing it


----------



## TuyaGirl

@greentree it looks great!! I wish I had one just as big and with a roof. I spend too many weekends off of the saddle in wintertime because our arena does not have any kind of protection :-(
@SwissMiss if you are talking about horses, every time I stay taking care of all the animals at the barn the thing I fear most is a broken fence. It is a very big property and I am not the most skilled person to chase loose horses / fixing it


----------



## GMA100

I confess I'm wondering where @Golden Horse is. 

@Change how old is Tango? We need pictures of you riding him!
@greentree I am soo jealous!


----------



## JCnGrace

SwissMiss said:


> I confess, I hope the two oldies are not kicking the bucket while I am farm-sitting.


That would be horrible, I hope it doesn't happen too.



greentree said:


> Here is my arena today.....


NICE!!!!:loveshower:


----------



## TuyaGirl

Sorry everyone, this browser is giving me trouble lately. First my post did not show up, then I thought ok, as I am writting it down again I will mention swissmiss too, then double posted and the 'edit' button is not showing up... :think:


----------



## SwissMiss

@*greentree* officially jealous here! But having a _covered_ arena would mean I should actually _use_ it , lol

@*JCnGrace*, yes it would be horrible, as the two are the BO's favorites... The TB is probably 28 and the QH in her 30ies and the latter is -behaviorally- going downhill... The BO just told me to do whatever is necessary and simply not tell her until she is back if something happens :icon_rolleyes:

@*PoptartShop*, no stirrups on a gaited horse is not as bad :hide: 
@*TuyaGirl*, since most of the property is pasture anyway and the two oldies are roaming free on the farm, I don't worry about the fence that much... The BO's herd stays on the farm even when the gates are open and my mare will stay with the others...


----------



## greentree

TuyaGirl said:


> Sorry everyone, this browser is giving me trouble lately. First my post did not show up, then I thought ok, as I am writting it down again I will mention swissmiss too, then double posted and the 'edit' button is not showing up... :think:


I thought it wasjusr ME, but the forum keeps locking up, and then timing out on posts! It ishappening on my phone, and the tablet, at home AND intown,so itcannot be blamed on my bad connection!!!

You all are so kind to compliment my giant recycling project!!


----------



## PoptartShop

@SwissMiss, I was just super rusty I haven't ridden in like a week or so...especially no no-stirrup work LOL. I'll get used to it.

I confess...I always see the clock when it's 3:07. EVERY DAY. LOL like why? So weird.


----------



## Tazzie

@greentree, that arena is AWESOME! I need to show that to Nick :lol: he's having a tough time figuring out what I mean between a covered arena and an indoor :lol: that would help clear it up AND give him an idea for when we get our farm!

And I've spent what free time I've had catching up on here! Man you all talk a lot :lol: love it! I swear I was only gone the weekend too!

Saturday we went down to Wildcat to go riding on Nick's toy. Sunday was the pumpkin patch with the kiddos (they had SOOO much fun!) Sunday evening was the saddle fitter, which brought bad but expected news. Izzie has outgrown yet another saddle in her development. She asked what level we were schooling, and I said showing first, schooling second. Said she could tell and this is when people are always needing to adjust their saddles as the demands and muscle development drastically increase. So, saddle hunt part 2 starts again... joyous!

Tonight is trick or treating with the kiddos! WOOHOO!

And tonight I'll be buying our show pictures from our last show of the year. There are some GOOD ones! Izzie looks vastly different from last year, and it's awesome!!


----------



## greentree

@Tazzie ,have Nick keep an eye ot for metal buildings that are being taken down.....like, on sold properties. Our friends in Texas built almost thier entire boarding barn, including covered arena (in Texas, there is no" indoor arena", because it would have to be air conditioned!!!,) with metal that he bought (CHEAP!!!!) From industrial buildings tgast were being demolished! I think he said he paid $500 for an entire building....

Ours is recycled drill stem, which is not as common in KY as in Texas....but it has a funny story!

We had a 55' welded drill stem round pen...DH's family bred Paint horses, and they had a full time trainer, so we had this really nice round pen. Had 2X6 verticals all the way around. The gate was sdo heavy ,I could barely swing it!.

I used it a lot, and DH decided to cover it. Our welder friend came over, and started construting it. DH went out to check the progress one day, looked at it, and said.. You know if we add ONE more section, we could park horse trailer under it....so Mark added that. Then, he went out to see it, and said ....you know, if we add ONE more section, we could put a row of 4 stalls under the cover, since the barn only has 2 stalls...

Then I went out there, cussing like a sailor, saying if I had realized that we were building a covered arena...I would NOT have put the blanketty -blank-blank thing over that G-D ROUNDPEN!!!


----------



## Mulefeather

Well I may not have become a horse owner last week, but did become a HOME OWNER today!! I finally closed on my house, and it's such a surreal feeling. I'm walking into this building going "Wow...this whole place is mine. ALL MINE." 

Aww @GMA100 , that sucks - but take heart. Plenty of us out there who have some level of allergy and manage to still get our horsey fix! 

As far as the dairy, I ought to have been more specific - I still eat cheese (and plenty of it!), and butter, but that is mostly it for my dairy intake. Straight milk seems to be the worst offender for me. I don't drink it anymore and haven't in over a decade. I do notice that when I go through a kick of eating ice cream or yogurt consistently over a few days, I feel pleghmy and it's harder to clear my sinuses. But, that is just one person's solution to a very complex issue.


----------



## Tazzie

@greentree, I will!! He keeps looking at me like I'm nuts and gets mad since he's certain I'm unaware of how much an indoor or a covered arena could cost. I'm not that blinded by my desire to have a covered area to ride :lol: but that would be a FANTASTIC option! I'm definitely going to let him know! We won't have a farm for about 3.5 years, but hey! If we find a metal building being torn down, I will find a place to store that stuff until we are ready to use it!!
@Mulefeather, yay!! How exciting!! Congrats 

Man, trick or treating wore me out :lol: Nick drove his Polaris hooked to a trailer. His brother rode up front with him with the 1 year old. I was in the trailer with my kiddos (ages 2 and 3) and my niece (age 4). Good kiddos though  but getting in out of the trailer even with the tailgate down was tough work! By the end we were EXHAUSTED! Took us the full two hours to do just our road and the road my baby sitter lives on (we are very spread out down here...)

Now I'm lounging around and just ordered my show pictures


----------



## TimWhit91

Not sure if this will work, but the stupid forum won't go to full view to let me post a picture


----------



## TimWhit91

Yay it worked. My son's 1st halloween!


----------



## 6gun Kid

I confess, I am done. The pm's accusing me of being a bully made me realize I just need to be done with that thread. I may be banned over my final post, so if it is I will miss you guys. This is my favorite thread on the forum, and if anyone of you ladies and gents wanna keep up with me, I am Kevin Heath on facebook. Cheers!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

6gun Kid said:


> I confess, I am done. The pm's accusing me of being a bully made me realize I just need to be done with that thread. I may be banned over my final post, so if it is I will miss you guys. This is my favorite thread on the forum, and if anyone of you ladies and gents wanna keep up with me, I am Kevin Heath on facebook. Cheers!


Not sure why you would get banned for that. I've been a lot meaner than that to him before. :lol: :hug:

I confess that I'm feeling old on one of my favorite holidays. I worked 7am to 7pm, it's my Friday (but I still have to go in tomorrow morning to do payroll), and I got yelled at by the owner again today. So, I'm now at home, sitting on the couch, watching Hocus Pocus and going to bed as soon as it's over, as DH is at his best friend's house playing a zombie in his haunted house. :-(


----------



## Greenmeadows

I confess that I fell off my horse, Annie, without a good reason.:-| I was riding bareback, and a cat ran out in front of us while we were cantering, then pop! Off I go! Annie wasn't even being naughty! She didn't swerve or shy, and as soon as I landed, she was stopped. Somehow, I managed to grab her neck and sort of swing down to land on my feet. 

@greentree Awesome arena! I'll bet it is going to be really useful for riding when it is rainy!

@GMA100 Oh no! Could you possibly get away with wearing a dust mask around the horses?


----------



## greentree

6gun Kid said:


> I confess, I am done. The pm's accusing me of being a bully made me realize I just need to be done with that thread. I may be banned over my final post, so if it is I will miss you guys. This is my favorite thread on the forum, and if anyone of you ladies and gents wanna keep up with me, I am Kevin Heath on facebook. Cheers!


Trying to figure out how HE doesn't get banned....


----------



## JCnGrace

Mulefeather said:


> Well I may not have become a horse owner last week, but did become a HOME OWNER today!! I finally closed on my house, and it's such a surreal feeling. I'm walking into this building going "Wow...this whole place is mine. ALL MINE."
> 
> Aww @*GMA100* , that sucks - but take heart. Plenty of us out there who have some level of allergy and manage to still get our horsey fix!
> 
> As far as the dairy, I ought to have been more specific - I still eat cheese (and plenty of it!), and butter, but that is mostly it for my dairy intake. Straight milk seems to be the worst offender for me. I don't drink it anymore and haven't in over a decade. I do notice that when I go through a kick of eating ice cream or yogurt consistently over a few days, I feel pleghmy and it's harder to clear my sinuses. But, that is just one person's solution to a very complex issue.


Great news @Mulefeather, congratulations! Don't get too busy to keep us updated on the move in progress.



TimWhit91 said:


> Not sure if this will work, but the stupid forum won't go to full view to let me post a picture


Seriously? How cute is that? Makes me want to babysit. LOL



6gun Kid said:


> I confess, I am done. The pm's accusing me of being a bully made me realize I just need to be done with that thread. I may be banned over my final post, so if it is I will miss you guys. This is my favorite thread on the forum, and if anyone of you ladies and gents wanna keep up with me, I am Kevin Heath on facebook. Cheers!


I hope you don't get banned, I don't do facebook at all. Because of the confessions, encouragements, cheerleading, and sympathy we all share on this thread I feel like we've become something of a family so we don't want to lose anyone.



greentree said:


> Trying to figure out how HE doesn't get banned....


Like for inciting riots? LOL


----------



## Change

GMA100 said:


> I confess I'm wondering where @Golden Horse is.
> 
> Me, too. I'm getting worried about her.
> 
> @Change how old is Tango? We need pictures of you riding him!
> 
> Tango is, we think, just a 4 y/o. He was a wild capture from the Kentucky Mining Reclamation area as a (they think) juvenile 2 y/o (he was still with his dam, sire and a sibling when captured). The rescue gelded him then turned him out with a herd of horses on 60 acres for about a year before pulling him in for 2 weeks ground work before posting him for adoption. I fell in love and bought him last Feb.
> 
> @greentree I am soo jealous!


Me, too! I not only want the covered arena... I want sufficient flat land on which to erect one! LOL!



6gun Kid said:


> I may be banned ....


Nooooo! You can't leave us! You're part of the family!
@Mulefeather - congratulations on becoming a home owner!! When you unpack your toothbrush and put in in the holder in your Very Own Bathroom, the reality that "This is All Mine!" will really hit! 

The weatherman says we'll be in the 70s over the weekend, and it's my bi-weekly 3 day weekend, so I'm going to try to dredge up the energy to ride both horses at least twice each this weekend. Wish me luck.

And I will try to steal Son's phone so I can download the pictures!


----------



## cbar

@Mulefeather that is great news on the house!!! I hope you just love your new home!! 
@6gun Kid - sad to say I know what thread you are talking about, and I haven't been on there for a LONG time. Now I may have to go check it out. I hope nothing bad happens, but hey, we are all allowed to have an opinion right? 

I confess that this afternoon was the first time in the last week or 2 that I had some time for my horses (aside from just feeding, watering and quick visiting). My filly I went for a nice walk down the road and she was even a good girl when the big, noisy grain truck went by. It was like having a therapy session. Love those guys!! 

I also confess I forgot all about Halloween!! OOps! We live in the middle of nowhere, but lo-and-behold the neighbors kids stopped by. I scrounged up some candy for them thankgoodness...otherewise they would have gotten potatoes and zucchini!


----------



## JCnGrace

6gun Kid said:


> I confess, I am done. The pm's accusing me of being a bully made me realize I just need to be done with that thread. I may be banned over my final post, so if it is I will miss you guys. This is my favorite thread on the forum, and if anyone of you ladies and gents wanna keep up with me, I am Kevin Heath on facebook. Cheers!


So, I went to where I don't venture just to check out your posts. I didn't read anything where I felt like you were being a bully, in fact I agree with you that the saddle is way too small for him. Even when he's not in the saddle it looks like a pony saddle perched on top of a horse although that could be an optical illusion from the saddle not having much in the way of skirts. Maybe it would help it look like a better fit for him if he lowered his stirrups a notch or two. I think I suggested that in a long forgotten thread.


----------



## cbar

Sad to say..I also wandered to that same thread. I agree with @JCnGrace - nothing was said that I found belligerent or bullying. I thought it was a well-written post...to the point, but not rude or bashing. 

The subject appears to be wearing a little thin, but I also believe the saddle is far too small for him. Each to their own. As long as his horse is comfortable.....and honestly, he does right by his horse. 

But I digress......LOL.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Don't go 6gun! I'm sure we have all thought of some meaner things to say on that thread.. I've had some choice words in my head for awhile but you know that's neither here nor there! 

I confess I am getting concerned about Roy's weight he just doesn't seem to be gaining anything :/


----------



## JCnGrace

As for the last part of your thread, Raina, I'm sure you've looked into all of this but just in case:

teeth floated
wormed
amount & quality of pasture, hay and feed
not being chased off of said grub by more dominate horses
age or health issues


----------



## Rainaisabelle

JCnGrace said:


> As for the last part of your thread, Raina, I'm sure you've looked into all of this but just in case:
> 
> teeth floated
> wormed
> amount & quality of pasture, hay and feed
> not being chased off of said grub by more dominate horses
> age or health issues


Teeth were done recently
Wormed already
Paddocked alone but with horses in the paddock next door 
Getting approximately 4.5kg of hard feed a day split into two feeds + roundbale in paddock as we are getting dry 
He's 12 and no health issues other then suspected laminitis but we adjusted feed to suit that 
Possible ulcers ? Maybe he's never been hard to keep weight on before but we were in much more lush paddocks 
We are going to try aloe Vera juice and see if he picks up if not the vet will be coming to draw bloods


----------



## GMA100

Greenmeadows said:


> I confess that I fell off my horse, Annie, without a good reason.:-| I was riding bareback, and a cat ran out in front of us while we were cantering, then pop! Off I go! Annie wasn't even being naughty! She didn't swerve or shy, and as soon as I landed, she was stopped. Somehow, I managed to grab her neck and sort of swing down to land on my feet.
> 
> 
> @GMA100 Oh no! Could you possibly get away with wearing a dust mask around the horses?


Yikes! I hope you're okay! I hate when that happens, but such is life with horses.


I don't know if a dust mask would work, I seem to have more of a reaction when I touch them, and their pasture is literally 10 yards from my house. 



@6gunkid I hope you don't get banned. Trust me, there has been a lot worse stuff said on that thread than what you did. 


And to everyone who reads this; I am in no way excusing how that member acts, but just remember that some people can't help how they do act. 
What I do know, is that that horse means the world to him and he has learned so much from all yall to help him along in his horsy world. I just wish someone had done that for me when I was a pure greenie.




I confess my doctors appt is this afternoon, I don't know if I can go, because I now seem to have a stomach bug:-(. I just can't wait till I can ride Asher and Misti!:loveshower:


----------



## Tazzie

6gun Kid said:


> I confess, I am done. The pm's accusing me of being a bully made me realize I just need to be done with that thread. I may be banned over my final post, so if it is I will miss you guys. This is my favorite thread on the forum, and if anyone of you ladies and gents wanna keep up with me, I am Kevin Heath on facebook. Cheers!


I don't see how you'd get banned for that to be honest. But I'm quite done too. I'm taking his thread off my subscribed thread list and just going to have to use some serious self control to avoid it. I did add you though since you seem to have a lot of good things to say (Katie Lauer on Facebook)



TimWhit91 said:


> Not sure if this will work, but the stupid forum won't go to full view to let me post a picture


Oh my goodness how cute is he!! Did he enjoy his first Halloween??



Rainaisabelle said:


> Teeth were done recently
> Wormed already
> Paddocked alone but with horses in the paddock next door
> Getting approximately 4.5kg of hard feed a day split into two feeds + roundbale in paddock as we are getting dry
> He's 12 and no health issues other then suspected laminitis but we adjusted feed to suit that
> Possible ulcers ? Maybe he's never been hard to keep weight on before but we were in much more lush paddocks
> We are going to try aloe Vera juice and see if he picks up if not the vet will be coming to draw bloods


Hopefully the vet can figure it out :/ we keep Izzie on a gut supplement since we show so much and she's always going from pasture to stalled for a couple of days. Not that she stresses about the change, but I'd like to avoid ulcers if we can. Could Cool Calories work for him maybe? Just trying to think of something :/

I'm SORE this morning. My body hurts from all the bumps and off road driving Nick did with his toy and trailer. I was slammed around in that a lot :lol: kids found it amusing though :lol: and today is a day full of hand isolations, woo! Audit for our company this afternoon, so I'll be hiding outside of the lab with my head phones in so they leave me alone :lol:


----------



## PoptartShop

@6gun Kid don't leave! Not sure which 'Kevin Heath' you are on FB I tried to add you but wasn't sure which one??? Lol ahhh. Maybe @Tazzie can help me LOL are you the one in the bike??? I need help haha.
@TimWhit91 that is sucha cute picture! He looks absolutely adorable!!!!!
@Tazzie I'm still sore from dancing this weekend at the Halloween party I went to AND from doing no-stirrup work LOL. Whew! 

I confess...my boss being attractive makes work more enjoyable...I have eye candy. LOL


----------



## Tazzie

PoptartShop said:


> @6gun Kid don't leave! Not sure which 'Kevin Heath' you are on FB I tried to add you but wasn't sure which one??? Lol ahhh. Maybe @Tazzie can help me LOL are you the one in the bike??? I need help haha.
> @TimWhit91 that is sucha cute picture! He looks absolutely adorable!!!!!
> @Tazzie I'm still sore from dancing this weekend at the Halloween party I went to AND from doing no-stirrup work LOL. Whew!
> 
> I confess...my boss being attractive makes work more enjoyable...I have eye candy. LOL


Well, he's in Texas... so I added the one in Texas that has the fu manchu beard like his picture shows :lol:

No stirrup work is exhausting! I'm about to start torturing myself with that now too, and maybe go to bareback while we work out the saddle conundrum :lol: and LOL about the boss! You're welcome to add me to BTW on Facebook if you'd like :wink:

Alright, I need to go see if my stuff is thawed yet and get to work if it is. Woo! :lol:


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Welcome to add me as well! 

No stirrup November weeeeee keen to do it this year


----------



## sarahfromsc

6gun Kid said:


> I confess, I am done. The pm's accusing me of being a bully made me realize I just need to be done with that thread. I may be banned over my final post, so if it is I will miss you guys. This is my favorite thread on the forum, and if anyone of you ladies and gents wanna keep up with me, I am Kevin Heath on facebook. Cheers!


You a bully? I haven't ever read a thing that you have ever written that was bully like. Sweet Jesus you even sent him a book to try and help!

I stopped responding there when I realized there is an issue with learning, and the person becomes overwhelmed by all the advice that none of it gets processes or something.

I hope you hang around, I still need a cinch made.....:mrgreen:


----------



## JCnGrace

GMA100 said:


> Yikes! I hope you're okay! I hate when that happens, but such is life with horses.
> 
> 
> I don't know if a dust mask would work, I seem to have more of a reaction when I touch them, and their pasture is literally 10 yards from my house.
> 
> 
> 
> @6gunkid I hope you don't get banned. Trust me, there has been a lot worse stuff said on that thread than what you did.
> 
> 
> *And to everyone who reads this; I am in no way excusing how that member acts, but just remember that some people can't help how they do act. *
> *What I do know, is that that horse means the world to him and he has learned so much from all yall to help him along in his horsy world. I just wish someone had done that for me when I was a pure greenie.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I confess my doctors appt is this afternoon, I don't know if I can go, because I now seem to have a stomach bug:-(. I just can't wait till I can ride Asher and Misti!:loveshower:


You're right and I applaud those that have the patience to stick with him trying to help. I don't have the patience of a saint thus why I stay away from it. It's more of a my bad than a his bad.


----------



## greentree

We are going to work no stirrup November, too, here at Greentree Stables. It has been a LONG time since I rode without stirrups on purpose!!!!!

Confess I went ahead and made TWO trips to the shoer yesterday! All 3 mares are now done, and it should be January before I have to go back! 

You all are going to get so wrapped up in FB, and leave me and JC and the other ONE person on Earth who is not on FB here....aren't you???


----------



## PoptartShop

Happy November 1st! 
Officially no-stirrup November...ahhhhhh LOL
I still can't find him @Tazzie! Gah. I'm an idiot. I just added you though!


----------



## Mulefeather

Thank you for all the well wishes, folks, I really appreciate it! It's been a long road, but I made it! 

@6gun_Kid - I don't see anything where you have said anything bullying or mean - in fact, I feel like it was a very nicely worded and written post. I can name several folks who've said WAY worse under less trying circumstances, and they're still around. I think some folks are caught up in feeling sorry for the person, rather than concern for them learning how to do things correctly and safely. As someone who also has a learning disability, I can say that sometimes things need to be presented differently, but I feel that asking for less of someone because they are not neurotypical is not helping them learn what they need to learn.


----------



## greentree

I confess that I just got THE Stupid Email Of The Day....

From my phone, internet, tv, provider, the one that is NOT(!?!?) A monopoly, lol.

THEY sent me the FREE "ipad" (not an ipad, but an ATT branded tablet), 
THEY gave me the phone number for it,
THEY only charge me $20 a month for that #,
ThEY send me an email, ASKING if the TABLET "phone number" is the best way to CALL me!!!!!! 

Where is the ROFL emoticon????


----------



## PoptartShop

greentree said:


> I confess that I just got THE Stupid Email Of The Day....
> 
> From my phone, internet, tv, provider, the one that is NOT(!?!?) A monopoly, lol.
> 
> THEY sent me the FREE "ipad" (not an ipad, but an ATT branded tablet),
> THEY gave me the phone number for it,
> THEY only charge me $20 a month for that #,
> ThEY send me an email, ASKING if the TABLET "phone number" is the best way to CALL me!!!!!!
> 
> Where is the ROFL emoticon????


:rofl: LOL that is hilarious!!!!!


----------



## 6gun Kid

Sorry, didn't mean to mislead, I am not leaving the forum just that thread. I have been warned, so I just thought that might have been the last straw. But, I guess I made the cut. Although I sometimes get a nastygram from the mods days later. @PoptartShop, I am, indeed, the Kevin Heath from Texas with the Fu Manchu.


----------



## sarahfromsc

6gun Kid said:


> Sorry, didn't mean to mislead, I am not leaving the forum just that thread. I have been warned, so I just thought that might have been the last straw. But, I guess I made the cut. Although I sometimes get a nastygram from the mods days later. @PoptartShop, I am, indeed, the Kevin Heath from Texas with the Fu Manchu.


It will save your sanity and make life here better for you.

Trust me.


----------



## PoptartShop

@6gun Kid OK just found ya and added ya! LOL my name is Allison btw.

Glad you aren't leaving!!! I monitor that thread from time to time, I've been nice but nowadays I'm just like...sigh, you can't help the helpless.


----------



## jenkat86

6gun Kid said:


> Sorry, didn't mean to mislead, I am not leaving the forum just that thread. I have been warned, so I just thought that might have been the last straw. But, I guess I made the cut. Although I sometimes get a nastygram from the mods days later. @PoptartShop, I am, indeed, the Kevin Heath from Texas with the Fu Manchu.


Why on earth were you "warned?" Well...I know why...ridiculous. 

Glad to see you made the cut!

Like @Tazzie, it's going to take some major self control, but I'm thru as well. No sense in beating a dead horse (pun intended). I may get more work done during the day as well!

No stirrup November...looking forward to NOT falling off this year!


----------



## Captain Evil

Hmmm, 6gunkid, so glad you are not leaving leaving! 

Meanwhile, back in the mundane...

I confess that I hate half-worn clothes. Clothes that get worn for an hour or two. I don't know where to put them. They are not dirty, they are not clean; they're like in clothing Purgatory.


----------



## Tazzie

greentree said:


> We are going to work no stirrup November, too, here at Greentree Stables. It has been a LONG time since I rode without stirrups on purpose!!!!!
> 
> Confess I went ahead and made TWO trips to the shoer yesterday! All 3 mares are now done, and it should be January before I have to go back!
> 
> You all are going to get so wrapped up in FB, and leave me and JC and the other ONE person on Earth who is not on FB here....aren't you???


I won't be leaving! Promise  you're stuck with me hahaha!



PoptartShop said:


> Happy November 1st!
> Officially no-stirrup November...ahhhhhh LOL
> I still can't find him @Tazzie! Gah. I'm an idiot. I just added you though!


I'll see if I can help you out on Facebook


----------



## PoptartShop

FOund him found him LOL

I confess...how is it only 10:32???????? Feels like I've been at work 10 hours already LOL even though it's only been 3


----------



## Drifting

@*Mulefeather* CONGRATS! I remember when you put an offer in on that house. I remember when I closed on mine, it's such a surreal feeling. It's great knowing you can do whatever you want to the place.

Okay, I read through all the posts I missed since early yesterday. Jeesh you guys talk alot 

:blueunicorn: I confess ... I need better time management skills on the weekend cause horse time is taking up all my time and that doesn't seem like being such a bad thing... at least till I see the piles of laundry that need to be done.. and the dusting.. and the yard work. inkunicorn:

Maybe I just need to do some of that stuff during the week. @[email protected]


----------



## jenkat86

PoptartShop said:


> I confess...how is it only 10:32???????? Feels like I've been at work 10 hours already LOL even though it's only been 3


...it doesn't help when you stomach is growling either.


----------



## greentree

PoptartShop said:


> @6gun Kid OK just found ya and added ya! LOL my name is Allison btw.
> 
> Glad you aren't leaving!!! I monitor that thread from time to time, I've been nice but nowadays I'm just like...sigh, you can't help the helpless.


Down here in the Sy outh, we say that a little differently....lol. We certainly cannot post THAT!!!! Right, 6gun??


----------



## 6gun Kid

Mulefeather said:


> Thank you for all the well wishes, folks, I really appreciate it! It's been a long road, but I made it!
> 
> @6gun_Kid - I don't see anything where you have said anything bullying or mean - in fact, I feel like it was a very nicely worded and written post.


 I went back and reread, and then remembered I had gone back and edited my original post.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Everyone participating in no stirrup November needs to send in a pic of them doing it


----------



## 6gun Kid

Rainaisabelle said:


> Everyone participating in no stirrup November needs to send in a pic of them doing it


 The only no in my November, is no shave November and I started that in September!:grin:


----------



## PoptartShop

@jenkat86, YES! I'm already dying for lunchtime.
@greentree, LOL true that!  Definitely would say it a bit differently hahaha.
@6gun Kid, oh my I wonder what your original thoughts were! LOL 
@Drifting, I hear you on that! I have so much laundry to fold/do still...it's just a huge pile on my couch. I'm too lazy to fold. I better get with it lol.


----------



## jenkat86

6gun Kid said:


> The only no in my November, is no shave November and I started that in September!:grin:


I would love to participate in no shave November.

My husband is never a fan though.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

6gun Kid said:


> Rainaisabelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone participating in no stirrup November needs to send in a pic of them doing it
> 
> 
> 
> The only no in my November, is no shave November and I started that in September!
Click to expand...

Heheehe


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I confess that I'm sitting at work on my day off, having completed payroll at 7am and submitted it, then completed all my other beginning-of-the-month tasks that normally would have waited until Thursday when I came back from my days off. I'm also filling out an application for two different positions with our town...on my work computer. :lol: One is for a permit tech and the other is for a code enforcement officer. I also confess that I have a hard time condensing my job duties for this position into one little line. :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## Mulefeather

I confess I may need to order some more of these fleece-lined leggings. I won’t be going out in public (hey, the barn doesn’t count as “public”), but oh god SO COZY. And they fit my ridiculous calves and thighs, too! I’m also going back to my eating plan – I’ve just gained way too much weight back and the fact that my knees hurt just from sitting all day is not a good sign. Once all this moving junk is over, I’m going to start walking for 10-15 minutes in the gym twice a day again, too. I also keep forgetting I have gelatin supplements I can take.

And now I need to shop for some good muck boots that fit my utterly ridiculous calves. We’re talking 24 inches at their widest, kids. Yet another fun thing I inherited from my father and his line-backer build…


----------



## Golden Horse

I confess:

I haven't been posting for a while, but I have been reading, and no it wasn't because I am too busy, it is kind of for the same reason that @6gun Kid is frustrated, and I hope it is ok to use the @ feature here seeing as it isn't elsewhere.

No I haven't been accused of bullying, but something else happened around the same poster that caused me much frustration and anger, and it was my reaction to the incident, rather than the incident it self that caused me to step away, and I am glad because I would have been posting in that whole saddle debacle.

Now here is why I am posting today, not just to say hello, and I am alive, but to wonder out loud my worry here. I see a lot of good and knowledgeable people expressing frustration, and the fact they are walking from that thread, and yes, yes it is probably a good thing..BUT, then I look at the quality of advice he will be left with and that concerns me. 

In my humble opinion the saddle does not fit horse or rider, and I despair of the situation actually improving until the owner gets some people he can trust in real life to help him. This is the problem with the novice horse owner and message boards, even more with a challenged pre-novice owner, they have NOTHING, simply NOTHING to draw on to help them sort out good advice from bad. We all know that if you get 4 horse owners together you will get a minimum of 5 opinions on the right way to do something, and trying to sort this out is problematic.

Anyway, I'm not sure how much I will post...I do miss the chat here, so maybe just on this thread, trouble is I am an addict, some as if I tried smoking again, one smoke would turn into a pack a day, not sure as I can do just one thread.


----------



## Tazzie

Golden Horse said:


> I confess:
> 
> I haven't been posting for a while, but I have been reading, and no it wasn't because I am too busy, it is kind of for the same reason that @6gun Kid is frustrated, and I hope it is ok to use the @ feature here seeing as it isn't elsewhere.
> 
> No I haven't been accused of bullying, but something else happened around the same poster that caused me much frustration and anger, and it was my reaction to the incident, rather than the incident it self that caused me to step away, and I am glad because I would have been posting in that whole saddle debacle.
> 
> Now here is why I am posting today, not just to say hello, and I am alive, but to wonder out loud my worry here. I see a lot of good and knowledgeable people expressing frustration, and the fact they are walking from that thread, and yes, yes it is probably a good thing..BUT, then I look at the quality of advice he will be left with and that concerns me.
> 
> In my humble opinion the saddle does not fit horse or rider, and I despair of the situation actually improving until the owner gets some people he can trust in real life to help him. This is the problem with the novice horse owner and message boards, even more with a challenged pre-novice owner, they have NOTHING, simply NOTHING to draw on to help them sort out good advice from bad. We all know that if you get 4 horse owners together you will get a minimum of 5 opinions on the right way to do something, and trying to sort this out is problematic.
> 
> Anyway, I'm not sure how much I will post...I do miss the chat here, so maybe just on this thread, trouble is I am an addict, some as if I tried smoking again, one smoke would turn into a pack a day, not sure as I can do just one thread.


Awww, don't go!! I'll miss your progress with Fergie  and this is the only place I have you!

But I do understand. These last few days in real life have put me in an agitated mood, and then seeing such crummy advice given... but those of us who have tried to say things are ignored. He's only listening to the advice he wants to hear I'm afraid. And it's unfortunately the advice that is not good.

Just don't go :sad:

I will confess, I'm going nuts...

Machines have been acting up. First, the machine I run my gel on was giving me fits yesterday, but I got that straightened out. Today, the centrifuge was saying it was unbalanced or the speed was wrong (?????) when it's at the setting we always leave it at. I have 16 samples. I had them split into 8 on each side. HOW was that unbalanced?? *frustrated*

I'm antsy to get my show pictures, but know it takes time to get them. Still waiting on the family pictures we had taken, which was enough of a mess.

And NOT enjoying the saddle search. At all. I was sent all the photos and the tracings of her back, but finding this unicorn in our current price range is a mess. About to invest in a dang bareback pad and I suck it up and ask to canter bareback. She just has a HUGE canter that's a bit tough to sit even with a saddle. But I'm going to have to squirrel away more cash for my unicorn.

*grumbles in frustration over everything*


----------



## PoptartShop

@Golden Horse, nooooooo! Don't go! We love you! <3 & hearing about Fergie! Just try to steer clear of THAT thread...I try my best to as well. It's like going in circles. I totally get it! Glad you are okay, was wondering where you'd ventured off to!!
@Tazzie I can't wait to see the show pictures!  They're going to be amazing as always. If you're frustrated...eat some candy maybe? Steal some of your kids LOL chocolate always makes me feel better!

I confess...can it please be 4:30? I realllllllllllllllly need to get to the barn, see Redz, & RIDE!!!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## Mulefeather

Tazzie said:


> These last few days in real life have put me in an agitated mood, and then seeing such crummy advice given... but those of us who have tried to say things are ignored. * He's only listening to the advice he wants to hear I'm afraid. * And it's unfortunately the advice that is not good.


I bolded the part that I think we're all the most frustrated about. What use is good advice if it's passed over because the person does not want to hear it? You can't compete when someone has convinced themselves they know it all, even when they're being told differently (and asking for the advice...). Once it starts putting you in a crappy mood IRL, it's time to step away from it.

Basically, "None so deaf as those who won't hear".


----------



## jenkat86

Golden Horse said:


> I confess:
> 
> I haven't been posting for a while, but I have been reading, and no it wasn't because I am too busy, it is kind of for the same reason that @6gun Kid is frustrated, and I hope it is ok to use the @ feature here seeing as it isn't elsewhere.
> 
> No I haven't been accused of bullying, but something else happened around the same poster that caused me much frustration and anger, and it was my reaction to the incident, rather than the incident it self that caused me to step away, and I am glad because I would have been posting in that whole saddle debacle.
> 
> Now here is why I am posting today, not just to say hello, and I am alive, but to wonder out loud my worry here. I see a lot of good and knowledgeable people expressing frustration, and the fact they are walking from that thread, and yes, yes it is probably a good thing..BUT, then I look at the quality of advice he will be left with and that concerns me.
> 
> In my humble opinion the saddle does not fit horse or rider, and I despair of the situation actually improving until the owner gets some people he can trust in real life to help him. This is the problem with the novice horse owner and message boards, even more with a challenged pre-novice owner, they have NOTHING, simply NOTHING to draw on to help them sort out good advice from bad. We all know that if you get 4 horse owners together you will get a minimum of 5 opinions on the right way to do something, and trying to sort this out is problematic.
> 
> Anyway, I'm not sure how much I will post...I do miss the chat here, so maybe just on this thread, trouble is I am an addict, some as if I tried smoking again, one smoke would turn into a pack a day, not sure as I can do just one thread.


I'm quite happy to see you resurface. I hate to be the cynic, but at some point certain people are just going to have to learn the hard way. I think what sucks is we've all become invested, in one way or another, with that journey...and I think we will all sort of feel like WE failed if something bad happens. At least that's how I feel about it. I also don't want to see anything happen to that sweet mare just out of ignorance. But you know...I'm out of line for thinking that way. Let's just give everyone a participation trophy and move on. 
@Mulefeather do share where you got these fleece lined leggins!... Unless you already did and I missed it. I'll be cheering you on as I'm getting in the same boat as you. I got waaay to lax with my eating and exercise regimen. I can barely button my jeans...so it's time to get serious again. Winter body is in full effect! :thumbsup:


----------



## updownrider

I confess I posted. I am not a saddle fitter, but I know what a wrong sized saddle can do to a beginner rider's position and balance.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I confess that I found a really nifty resume tool online that's helping me build my resume. I also confess that it took me almost thirty minutes and about four keyword searches to list all the duties that I perform as Operations Manager of this hotel...and I'm sure I probably forgot some. :shock:


----------



## Triumvirate

I confess that I'm going on a last minute spontaneous vacation this weekend to run away from all of my problems instead of dealing with them. I confess that I feel no shame in doing so.


----------



## PoptartShop

@Mulefeather, LEGGINGS ARE LIFE!!! LOL. I love the thick ones. I hate jeans, so they work perfectly for me too..hips, thighs, booty, all of it! Can be such a struggle. I can only wear jeggings or leggings...or breeches, but they have to be the low-rise, sorta like leggings kind!


----------



## Tazzie

PoptartShop said:


> @Golden Horse, nooooooo! Don't go! We love you! <3 & hearing about Fergie! Just try to steer clear of THAT thread...I try my best to as well. It's like going in circles. I totally get it! Glad you are okay, was wondering where you'd ventured off to!!
> @Tazzie I can't wait to see the show pictures!  They're going to be amazing as always. If you're frustrated...eat some candy maybe? Steal some of your kids LOL chocolate always makes me feel better!
> 
> I confess...can it please be 4:30? I realllllllllllllllly need to get to the barn, see Redz, & RIDE!!!!!!!!! LOL


I've been eating a ton of candy :lol: I need to STOP since I'm in need of getting back into shape.

I'll send you the screen shot of my favorite that I bought through Facebook. Since it still has the watermark, I'm not posting it. I HAVE bought it, just waiting to get the real thing :lol: and I love it that much haha!

I'll be riding today too! Just a light ride. I haven't been on her since the show, so we will see how it goes :lol: we have a trail ride on Saturday, which should be fun!



Mulefeather said:


> I bolded the part that I think we're all the most frustrated about. What use is good advice if it's passed over because the person does not want to hear it? You can't compete when someone has convinced themselves they know it all, even when they're being told differently (and asking for the advice...). Once it starts putting you in a crappy mood IRL, it's time to step away from it.
> 
> Basically, "None so deaf as those who won't hear".


Yeah, wasn't him putting me in the crappy mood IRL, but made my favorite forum unpleasant. So, definitely time to back away.

That is a very good quote for this situation.



jenkat86 said:


> I'm quite happy to see you resurface. I hate to be the cynic, but at some point certain people are just going to have to learn the hard way. I think what sucks is we've all become invested, in one way or another, with that journey...and I think we will all sort of feel like WE failed if something bad happens. At least that's how I feel about it. I also don't want to see anything happen to that sweet mare just out of ignorance. But you know...I'm out of line for thinking that way. Let's just give everyone a participation trophy and move on.
> 
> @Mulefeather do share where you got these fleece lined leggins!... Unless you already did and I missed it. I'll be cheering you on as I'm getting in the same boat as you. I got waaay to lax with my eating and exercise regimen. I can barely button my jeans...so it's time to get serious again. Winter body is in full effect! :thumbsup:


We're all out of line apparently, except for a select few...


----------



## Golden Horse

Mulefeather said:


> And now I need to shop for some good muck boots that fit my utterly ridiculous calves. We’re talking 24 inches at their widest, kids. Yet another fun thing I inherited from my father and his line-backer build…


Hi friend, some one else who looks at a catalogue and sees they have XXW boots and cheers, then cries when they see in that world 18" is XXW


----------



## jenkat86

Triumvirate said:


> I confess that I'm going on a last minute spontaneous vacation this weekend to run away from all of my problems instead of dealing with them. I confess that I feel no shame in doing so.


Where to?


----------



## Triumvirate

jenkat86 said:


> Where to?


Houston, Texas. I've got some friends over in the area that I haven't seen in a while either so we're just going to go out and have fun and catch up. I've been around Houston but never really to the city so I'm excited!


----------



## Mulefeather

Golden Horse said:


> Hi friend, some one else who looks at a catalogue and sees they have XXW boots and cheers, then cries when they see in that world 18" is XXW


Lord, ain't that the truth. I think mine fall into the "Super Plus Wide Good Lord Have Mercy Are You Putting These On Some Kind Of Livestock" category. 

And for the leggings-curious, I found them here! Bear in mind that I'm plus-sized and my thighs are enormous, but I have seen them in other places to suit smaller sizes, and they're not specified for equestrian usage. Equestrian clothing is basically a joke once you're past a certain size. I do have designs to purchase a good sewing machine soon, and sew some breeches.


----------



## GMA100

I confess I'm waiting at the Drs. office . Very boring! The nurse didn't even say the Dr will be here soon!!! 


Welcome back @Goldenhorse! I missed you!


----------



## greentree

Triumvirate said:


> Houston, Texas. I've got some friends over in the area that I haven't seen in a while either so we're just going to go out and have fun and catch up. I've been around Houston but never really to the city so I'm excited!


I was born and reared there....have fun! Take shorts, no need for a sweater!!!


----------



## 6gun Kid

Triumvirate said:


> Houston, Texas. I've got some friends over in the area that I haven't seen in a while either so we're just going to go out and have fun and catch up. I've been around Houston but never really to the city so I'm excited!


 Lots of fun stuff to do in Houston. Hit Westheimer/Montrose area for the arty boho stuff, Bayou Place for clubs, or the boardwalk at Kemah.Lots of good Mexican food!


----------



## 6gun Kid

greentree said:


> I was born and reared there....have fun! Take shorts, no need for a sweater!!!


 Hey they are getting cool front, it is gonna be 78*!


----------



## Drifting

@Mulefeather I was totally looking for fleece lined leggings so I'll have to save that link. I like to wear leggings under my jeans if I'm doing winter riding.. They may rip after a season but they'll keep me warm!


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

@TimWhit91 gorgeous photo, thanks for sharing. One for the wall.
@Mulefeather congratulations on your new home.
@6gun Kid Don't go. I hope you are not banned. I think you get warnings first. I've had a couple :L


----------



## GMA100

ShirtHotTeez said:


> @6gun Kid Don't go. I hope you are not banned. I think you get warnings first. I've had a couple :L


I've wondered if you get warned! I've never got a warning for anything and there was something I thought I would have once:shrug:. Do you get warned when something is reported? lol as you can see I am very curious!


I confess we will have my blood results back in a while and for now I am trying an Epipen, the doc was very concerned when she heard about my throat swelling up.:x
So glad I can ride again!


----------



## JCnGrace

Golden Horse said:


> I confess:
> 
> I haven't been posting for a while, but I have been reading, and no it wasn't because I am too busy, it is kind of for the same reason that @*6gun Kid* is frustrated, and I hope it is ok to use the @ feature here seeing as it isn't elsewhere.
> 
> No I haven't been accused of bullying, but something else happened around the same poster that caused me much frustration and anger, and it was my reaction to the incident, rather than the incident it self that caused me to step away, and I am glad because I would have been posting in that whole saddle debacle.
> 
> Now here is why I am posting today, not just to say hello, and I am alive, but to wonder out loud my worry here. I see a lot of good and knowledgeable people expressing frustration, and the fact they are walking from that thread, and yes, yes it is probably a good thing..BUT, then I look at the quality of advice he will be left with and that concerns me.
> 
> In my humble opinion the saddle does not fit horse or rider, and I despair of the situation actually improving until the owner gets some people he can trust in real life to help him. This is the problem with the novice horse owner and message boards, even more with a challenged pre-novice owner, they have NOTHING, simply NOTHING to draw on to help them sort out good advice from bad. We all know that if you get 4 horse owners together you will get a minimum of 5 opinions on the right way to do something, and trying to sort this out is problematic.
> 
> Anyway, I'm not sure how much I will post...I do miss the chat here, so maybe just on this thread, trouble is I am an addict, some as if I tried smoking again, one smoke would turn into a pack a day, not sure as I can do just one thread.


First and foremost, I'm glad you're ok.

The thing is Golden that you meet people in every walk of life that have selective hearing, blinders on, or whatever you want to call it and you learn for your own sanity that you just have to walk away. In fact I think there's a little of that in all humans but some take it to whole other levels.

I deal with it every day here at home since hubby has some OCD going on and this forum is my escape which is why it's easy for me to avoid threads which raise my blood pressure. Not that I have any good advise to give anyway. LOL

Sometimes too you just have to practice a little tough love and let someone learn by hitting rock bottom. It's very unfortunate that there's a horse involved in this particular equation but the mare's saving grace is that the young man obviously only wants what's best for her so is probably vigilant for anything causing her pain. If not him hopefully his trainer would pick up on it.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I confess, I am so tired after so many night shifts! I'm doing it to earn some extra cash because I'm going away on placement again on the 21st


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

GMA100 said:


> I've wondered if you get warned! I've never got a warning for anything and there was something I thought I would have once:shrug:. Do you get warned when something is reported? lol as you can see I am very curious!
> 
> 
> I confess we will have my blood results back in a while and for now I am trying an Epipen, the doc was very concerned when she heard about my throat swelling up.:x
> So glad I can ride again!


Yes, I'm pretty sure you can expect a warning. My first issue was just after I joined here and I was still a bit wary of 'putting myself out there' so I might have handled it better if it had happened later. The second one was sort of out of my control but the admins were very good about sorting it out. 

They do want to encourage people to stay on the forum, but if they see a problem they have to deal with it so pointing out issues gives us a chance to see when we are treading a fine line.

There may have been a third time actually, where I was told not to be snarky with someone, but it might not have been me/or just me


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I confess just finished my second fitness class so tired but feel so good


----------



## Captain Evil

I was warned once, for bad language.


----------



## greentree

I WAS posting these on "his" thread, but I feel like the effort was a bit futile...lol. 
So I am moving them here.....just tell me if they are clogging up the confessional....

"To allow oneself to be carried away by a multitude of conflicting concerns, to surrender to too many demands, to commit oneself to too many projects, to want to help everyone in everything is to succomb to violence. The frenzy of tge activist neutralizes his or her work for peace."
--Thomas Merton 

Merton wisely challenges us not just to slow down, but, at the heart of it, to accept our limitations. We are at best filled with the divine, but we only have 2 hands and one heart. In a deep and subtle way, the want to do all is a want to be it all, and though it comes from a desire to do good, it often becomes frenzied because our egos seize our goodness as a way to be revered.
I have done this many times:not wanting to say no, not wanting to miss an opportunity, not wanting to be seen as less than totally compassionate. But wherever I cannot bring my entire being, I am not there. It is like offering to bring too many cups of coffee through a crowd. I alwys spill something hot on some innocent along the way.
Helen Luke speaks to all this when she talks of the trap of good works. She refers to "those who take refuge from themselves in an unreflective pursuit of good, pouring all their energy into the redemption of society and other people, while blind to their own personal darkness."
It seems the old adage is a place to start: Do one thing and do it well. Though I would offer it as: Do one thing at a time and do it entirely, and it will lead you to the next moment of love.
--Mark Nepo


----------



## PoptartShop

I confess, I didn't sleep that good last night! Even though I was tired...I kept tossing & turning. I rarely have nights like that. Ugh.

But, happy HUMPDAY! After work I have the chiro, then I'm going to do some no-stirrup work with one of my barn friends. Have to prep for my lesson Saturday LOL because I know my trainer is going to kick my butt!


----------



## Captain Evil

Too true, both in the Grand Scheme of Life and in the smaller details, such as which thread to respond to and for how long.


----------



## jenkat86

I confess...I sobbed like a baby this morning. 

I entered a photo into a little AQHA contest earlier this summer, completely on a whim. The photo I entered was one of the last photos I took of my late mare. I got an email a few months ago saying my picture was selected, along with others, to be featured in the AQHA's photo show. I don't know why...but I thought it was fake. So the email said it would be on display and available for purchase starting 10/28. So it just popped in my mind and I went and looked...and it's real! 

Jennifer McKane - Quarter Horse Outfitters

There my girl is staring into the sunset. 

This Sunday marks one year since she passed. So it's kind of special that she's coming back to me (and others) in this way.


----------



## greentree

jenkat86 said:


> I confess...I sobbed like a baby this morning.
> 
> I entered a photo into a little AQHA contest earlier this summer, completely on a whim. The photo I entered was one of the last photos I took of my late mare. I got an email a few months ago saying my picture was selected, along with others, to be featured in the AQHA's photo show. I don't know why...but I thought it was fake. So the email said it would be on display and available for purchase starting 10/28. So it just popped in my mind and I went and looked...and it's real!
> 
> Jennifer McKane - Quarter Horse Outfitters
> 
> There my girl is staring into the sunset.
> 
> This Sunday marks one year since she passed. So it's kind of special that she's coming back to me (and others) in this way.


Wow...that is a gorgeous photo!!! When I can afford it, I will order one!


----------



## 6gun Kid

Triumvirate said:


> Houston, Texas. !


 OH! My favorite pub in the whole wide world, The Black Labrador!!!!! Go hoist a Black and Tan and have a ploughman's lunch for me! 
Home - The Black Labrador


----------



## Mulefeather

jenkat86 said:


> I confess...I sobbed like a baby this morning.
> 
> I entered a photo into a little AQHA contest earlier this summer, completely on a whim. The photo I entered was one of the last photos I took of my late mare. I got an email a few months ago saying my picture was selected, along with others, to be featured in the AQHA's photo show. I don't know why...but I thought it was fake. So the email said it would be on display and available for purchase starting 10/28. So it just popped in my mind and I went and looked...and it's real!
> 
> Jennifer McKane - Quarter Horse Outfitters
> 
> There my girl is staring into the sunset.
> 
> This Sunday marks one year since she passed. So it's kind of special that she's coming back to me (and others) in this way.


Oh, that is such a gorgeous photo, and that is definitely a special and wonderful way to mark an anniversary of losing a beloved horse. I'm so happy for you that you got picked! 

They do come back to us in little ways, I think. I just had a Facebook memory pop up from 6 years ago of my mule and it brought back so many memories. Buddy inspired everything from writing to drawings and paintings. One day I'll have to share my little collection.


----------



## TuyaGirl

Wow, I've been away for 1 day and this thread got like 10 pages bigger!! Been catching up.

@DraftyAiresMum I always search for a new job while during working time at my current job. Gotta do something for myself 

@Drifting I have to drag myself to do housework, but give me a big tack room and stables to clean and I'm all go, go, go 

@6gun Kid I added you on facebook, too!! @Tazzie I can't add you for some reason, but for you and anyone who's interested my name is Cristina Cooker, profile picture me riding my mare.

@greentree I really loved your words, very, VERY, well said. Ask me how I know - adapted to general life, I'm not refering to the famous thread, I've never posted there, just sneaked a couple times. Too confuse and like walking in endless circles, got dizzy and gave up 

@jenkat86 Awwww, wonderful picture and the timing was somehow perfect. Anyway I am sorry you lost her.


And back to work now


----------



## Tazzie

@TuyaGirl, weird! But I've added you 

I confess, I was looking forward to riding tonight. But tonight was the only night this week the vet could come do her teeth and write us an out of state health certificate for when we go trail riding up in Ohio... so, sacrificing riding tonight. Such is life! She was super good last night. You never would have thought she had over a week off. Could my mare be growing up?! I'm thinking so :lol: even gave Nick a mini lesson on her too


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

@jenkat86, that is a GORGEOUS photo!!!

If anyone wants to add me on FB, I'm Paige Lopez. Pretty sure I'm the only one. :lol: If not, look at the cover photo. Mine is a pic of Aires. ;-)

I confess that DH and I have the day off together! There aren't any new slabs poured for his crew to start on, so they are off until tomorrow. 

I also confess that I hope DH is up to a trip to the barn later this afternoon. :-D


----------



## PoptartShop

@*DraftyAiresMum* just added you! I'm Allison 
Glad you two had the day off! Better drag him to the barn LOL!
@*jenkat86* wow that's such a gorgeous photo!!!! Beautiful. So sweet. <3
@*6gun Kid* omg that place looks amazing.

I confess...the office has been so quiet today. I like it! Can just listen to music & relax...feels like a Friday but...IT'S NOT. LOL


----------



## 6gun Kid

I swear my vet is a maroon, came to do coggins on 2 of our horses so the kid can show 4-H, an he got the description wrong!


----------



## JCnGrace

jenkat86 said:


> I confess...I sobbed like a baby this morning.
> 
> I entered a photo into a little AQHA contest earlier this summer, completely on a whim. The photo I entered was one of the last photos I took of my late mare. I got an email a few months ago saying my picture was selected, along with others, to be featured in the AQHA's photo show. I don't know why...but I thought it was fake. So the email said it would be on display and available for purchase starting 10/28. So it just popped in my mind and I went and looked...and it's real!
> 
> Jennifer McKane - Quarter Horse Outfitters
> 
> There my girl is staring into the sunset.
> 
> This Sunday marks one year since she passed. So it's kind of special that she's coming back to me (and others) in this way.


BEAUTIFUL, jenkat! I'm almost 2 years out from losing my old guy and I can look at a picture now but if I really start thinking about him my eyes still water, darn dust!



6gun Kid said:


> I swear my vet is a maroon, came to do coggins on 2 of our horses so the kid can show 4-H, an he got the description wrong!


I had one vet that would always mark one of my mares down as a gelding on coggins & health certificates. EVERY friggin time even though I'd make sure to point it out to him.


----------



## JCnGrace

I confess I will be glued to the TV for the next 5 nights (well 4 nights, 1 afternoon), PBR World Finals start! CBS sports network for those that are interested.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I confess that y'all need to be jealous of my husband. Not only does he watch chick flicks with me, but he enjoys them as much as I do. We just finished watching Pitch Perfect and he asked if there was a sequel and if there is, we need to watch it/buy it. Love this man! Of course, now I have to watch Draft Day with him, but it's okay cuz it's actually a pretty good movie. :lol:


----------



## Tazzie

6gun Kid said:


> I swear my vet is a maroon, came to do coggins on 2 of our horses so the kid can show 4-H, an he got the description wrong!


HATE vets like that. The first time we had our current vet out, he put Izzie down as Grey/White/Bay... she's a grey and white paint. He put bay because her legs were black. Ummm. When he goes to write it now I go "she's grey and white, that's it."



DraftyAiresMum said:


> I confess that y'all need to be jealous of my husband. Not only does he watch chick flicks with me, but he enjoys them as much as I do. We just finished watching Pitch Perfect and he asked if there was a sequel and if there is, we need to watch it/buy it. Love this man! Of course, now I have to watch Draft Day with him, but it's okay cuz it's actually a pretty good movie. :lol:


My husband LOVED Pitch Perfect and Pitch Perfect 2 :lol: but not a whole lot of other chick flicks :lol:


----------



## PoptartShop

Awwww that's too cute Drafty!  I am jealllllllous!

Vets can be morons that's for dang sure. Like how hard is it to get it right?! 

I'm going to tell my chiro to keep my appt short today after work so I have more RIDE/BARN TIME!!!!!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## Rain Shadow

I confess I'm so sore! 

An online friend I've known for 6 years drove down to spend 5 days with me. We entered a charity 50 miler together but Kenzie hit a rock 17 mile in and went down on her knees so I pulled her because she was a bit short stride after that. 

We did the 20 the next day. I pulled old Trixie out of semi-retirement and used her. It took us about 8 hours but we did it! 

Monday she dressed up with us and went Trick or Treating together and did a 5 mile hike. 

Yesterday Kenzie was doing well and I let my friend ride her. They had a blast together. I live in the land of QHs and TWHs so I always get teased for my little Arab, especially with us switching to English and it was so much fun to have someone other then me and Grandpa like Kenzie. 

She left this morning and I'm sooooo sad. I miss having someone around to talk horses and binge watch movies with.


----------



## Rain Shadow

I'm Kristen Gomes on Facebook if anyone wants to add me. Profile pic is Ty and the cover photo is Kenzie painted gold.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

@Tazzie, I don't have a lot of chick flicks in my big collection. But, he bought Hope Floats solely so I could watch it cuz it's one of his favorite rom-coms. Lol


----------



## Tazzie

Rain Shadow said:


> I'm Kristen Gomes on Facebook if anyone wants to add me. Profile pic is Ty and the cover photo is Kenzie painted gold.


I added you! 



DraftyAiresMum said:


> @Tazzie, I don't have a lot of chick flicks in my big collection. But, he bought Hope Floats solely so I could watch it cuz it's one of his favorite rom-coms. Lol


Aww, that's sweet! Nick doesn't quite do that, but he did love Pitch Perfect 

And Izzie's teeth are DONE! Vet said her weight is PERFECT, which is good to hear. Very happy it's all done and we're ready for our trail ride Saturday


----------



## greentree

My vet has Lucy, the grey, with 1 1/2 white hooves, down as "no visible white markings". Hopefully there is never a question at USDA!!


----------



## 6gun Kid

I confess l cleaned out the console in my pickup and found a pistol I forgot I bought. SHHHHHH! Don't tell my wife. 







FYI My favorite chick flick is Love Actually


----------



## Golden Horse

6gun Kid said:


> I confess l cleaned out the console in my pickup and found a pistol I forgot I bought. SHHHHHH! Don't tell my wife.


LOL, I usually find chocolate bars or dog treats...or for some reason either .22 slugs or shotgun shells. The 22's make sense but we rarely use the shotgun, so why there are shells in every vehicle I will never know. How long has the pistol been there?


----------



## Rain Shadow

I confess I have saddle sores in some delicate areas. I dismounted from Kenzie and Grandpa said I looked like a city slicker at a dude ranch. I gave him the finger and made him finish working the horses.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Reason 103 you shouldn't mount from a chair


----------



## SwissMiss

I confess I am tempted to shave my mare's forelock off. As much as I like it, the daily task of removing her unicorn horn (aka forelock wrapped tightly around 30+ burrs - yes I count them) is getting _really_ old.


----------



## Golden Horse

@Rain Shadow OUCH, been there, done that.

@Rainaisabelle I hope no one was hurt....those big plastic muck tubs upturned tend to shatter up here in our cold winters, mounting is a challenge!

@SwissMiss I feel your pain, I have them at home and at the barn where Fergie is, seem to be always picking burrs out of something


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Golden Horse said:


> @Rain Shadow OUCH, been there, done that.
> 
> @Rainaisabelle I hope no one was hurt....those big plastic muck tubs upturned tend to shatter up here in our cold winters, mounting is a challenge!
> 
> @SwissMiss I feel your pain, I have them at home and at the barn where Fergie is, seem to be always picking burrs out of something


Just my pride... bit scary gave way as I was getting, foot was in stirrup didn't have anywhere to put my other foot as I couldn't lift myself over, Roy didn't know what to do and could tell I was struggling and began to buck.


----------



## tinyliny

6gun Kid said:


> I swear my vet is a* maroon,* came to do coggins on 2 of our horses so the kid can show 4-H, an he got the description wrong!



thinking on this. . . how does the color Maroon have anything to do with anything. I hate maroon, yet , I wear it from time to time. I don't know any people called , "maroons". could it be a racial slur?

then, . . then ,. . . I think . . Oh, he means "moron". ok. I get it.

I must be maroon not to get that right away. 

just kidding. totally being facetious.


----------



## 6gun Kid

tinyliny said:


> thinking on this. . . how does the color Maroon have anything to do with anything. I hate maroon, yet , I wear it from time to time. I don't know any people called , "maroons". could it be a racial slur?
> 
> then, . . then ,. . . I think . . Oh, he means "moron". ok. I get it.
> 
> I must be maroon not to get that right away.
> 
> 
> just kidding. totally being facetious.


Totally stolen from Bugs Bunny!


----------



## JCnGrace

SwissMiss said:


> I confess I am tempted to shave my mare's forelock off. As much as I like it, the daily task of removing her unicorn horn (aka forelock wrapped tightly around 30+ burrs - yes I count them) is getting _really_ old.


I found mine covered in what I've heard called goats heads today. They are the flat, triangular shaped ones with 2 hairs that come out of the bottom of the triangle (best description I can think of). At least these come off easily with a curry comb and they don't seem to stick in the mane & tail as bad as regular burrs.



Rainaisabelle said:


> Just my pride... bit scary gave way as I was getting, foot was in stirrup didn't have anywhere to put my other foot as I couldn't lift myself over, Roy didn't know what to do and could tell I was struggling and began to buck.


Wow, so glad that wreck wasn't worse. I use the 100 gallon water tank to stand on and I've had it tip over if there wasn't enough water in it at the time. LOL



tinyliny said:


> thinking on this. . . how does the color Maroon have anything to do with anything. I hate maroon, yet , I wear it from time to time. I don't know any people called , "maroons". could it be a racial slur?
> 
> then, . . then ,. . . I think . . Oh, he means "moron". ok. I get it.
> 
> I must be maroon not to get that right away.
> 
> just kidding. totally being facetious.


I've always wondered why people use maroon instead of moron because I've seen it a lot.


----------



## Captain Evil

The coffee cream is gone, gone gone, so I have to make due with tea. Oh woe is me. DH took the last drops with him when he left for lobstering this morning. I need to get some before 8:00 when I have to leave to go help them pull traps; I will NEED some coffee by then. It took me four cups to get through two loads of traps yesterday...

But where in this God-forsaken town can a desperate woman find half-n-half at this hour of the morning?

I should have gone shopping yesterday. I knew it, too. So, in the words of the immortal Bugs, "What a Maroon!"


----------



## PoptartShop

@*Rainaisabelle* , oh my glad you're OK! Chairs can be replaced...people cannot. LOL.
@*SwissMiss* burrs are such a pain in the you-know-what. Ugh.
@*Rain Shadow* , I hope you feel better! Ouch!
@*6gun Kid* , I love that movie. Good choice! 

I confess...last night I did some more no-stirrup work & I actually was able to do a posting trot without wanting to die LOL. Tonight I'm also going to work on it. Need to prep for my lesson Saturday, ahhh. No Stirrup November. I also worked on some cantering with Redz, on his 'not-so-good' side & we did pretty well. Did some nice canter circles. He's a happy boy! <3


----------



## 6gun Kid

SwissMiss said:


> I confess I am tempted to shave my mare's forelock off. As much as I like it, the daily task of removing her unicorn horn (aka forelock wrapped tightly around 30+ burrs - yes I count them) is getting _really_ old.


,soak, and I mean thoroughly drench, the forelock in WD-40, and burrs won't catch. It stinks and it is messy, but it works!


----------



## SwissMiss

6gun Kid said:


> ,soak, and I mean thoroughly drench, the forelock in WD-40, and burrs won't catch. It stinks and it is messy, but it works!


Hmm, never thought about WD40!
It is drenched in cowboy magic and the hair is slippery as heck, but she still manages to wrap them around the burrs and piles the whole thing up in a nice horn... Maybe she wants some velcro rollers to put in :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## Mulefeather

I confess I may be insane. Not only am I arranging for my boyfriend to meet my parents for the first time next weekend, I'm moving in THIS weekend, and to top it off, my trainer found me a horse from a place out in Ohio she has gotten a bunch of her haffies from. 

This guy..is a BEAST. 14.3, 1200 lbs, built like a brick s***house. 10 years old, awesome ground manners and attitude, probably on the same level as Ferrari Horse - so a little more pep than Volvo Horse, but fun. Not sure if he drives, because he's got a bit of a mysterious past, but I'm willing to bet that since he's out of Ohio in an Amish-heavy area (and he's built like the classic mini-draft) that he does. If not, we've got the resources to train him for it. 

He does ride, which is great, since I wanted an all-arounder. I'm particularly excited about the height since he'd be a LOT easier to mount, especially out on the trail.


----------



## Captain Evil

Mulefeather said:


> I confess I may be insane. Not only am I arranging for my boyfriend to meet my parents for the first time next weekend, I'm moving in THIS weekend, and to top it off, my trainer found me a horse from a place out in Ohio she has gotten a bunch of her haffies from.
> 
> This guy..is a BEAST. 14.3, 1200 lbs, built like a brick s***house. 10 years old, awesome ground manners and attitude, probably on the same level as Ferrari Horse - so a little more pep than Volvo Horse, but fun. Not sure if he drives, because he's got a bit of a mysterious past, but I'm willing to bet that since he's out of Ohio in an Amish-heavy area (and he's built like the classic mini-draft) that he does. If not, we've got the resources to train him for it.
> 
> He does ride, which is great, since I wanted an all-arounder. I'm particularly excited about the height since he'd be a LOT easier to mount, especially out on the trail.


I'm so excited for you! And for me... it will be great to have another Haffie on the list. The folks who sold me my guy get all of their Haffies from Ohio. My guy gets sweeter and less mouthy/pushy everyday. I cannot wait for my saddle to arrive so I can really get going with him. My guy also drives... but I don't! They don't call it a Slay Ride for nothing!

PS He could be your Pasquali Horse...


----------



## greentree

6gun Kid said:


> ,soak, and I mean thoroughly drench, the forelock in WD-40, and burrs won't catch. It stinks and it is messy, but it works!


PROOF that plants CAN smell!!!!


----------



## Drifting

@Mulefeather picturessss are neeeded!!


----------



## JCnGrace

Mulefeather said:


> I confess I may be insane. Not only am I arranging for my boyfriend to meet my parents for the first time next weekend, I'm moving in THIS weekend, and to top it off, my trainer found me a horse from a place out in Ohio she has gotten a bunch of her haffies from.
> 
> This guy..is a BEAST. 14.3, 1200 lbs, built like a brick s***house. 10 years old, awesome ground manners and attitude, probably on the same level as Ferrari Horse - so a little more pep than Volvo Horse, but fun. Not sure if he drives, because he's got a bit of a mysterious past, but I'm willing to bet that since he's out of Ohio in an Amish-heavy area (and he's built like the classic mini-draft) that he does. If not, we've got the resources to train him for it.
> 
> He does ride, which is great, since I wanted an all-arounder. I'm particularly excited about the height since he'd be a LOT easier to mount, especially out on the trail.


COOL! Hope you get this one and I can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Drifting said:


> @Mulefeather picturessss are neeeded!!


:iagree:

I confess that I'm a little annoyed with my landlord. We asked him last night if he could give us until the end of the month to find a new place, as we're having a hard time finding somewhere (originally, they wanted us out by the 11th). He texts us back and says that's fine as long as we pay him a full month's rent (duh) and leave a clean house. Oh, you mean like they left a clean house for us when we moved in? It took us THREE SOLID DAYS to get the house to the point where we could actually clean the house and we STILL can't get it completely clean. At least with us, we really just need to sweep and mop it, then clean the bathrooms a little better. Oh, and clean up the yard. Just so frustrating.


----------



## PoptartShop

@Mulefeather ohhhhh that's awesome! Moving in will be exciting (I hope you finished packing, well, almost LOL) & checking out that horse will be even better.  Definitely need to see pictures.
@DraftyAiresMum, that doesn't seem fair at all. That is frustrating...hypocrites. Oh, leave the house clean even though it wasn't clean when you got it. Jerks people can be. At least you won't have to do TOO much cleaning thank goodness.


----------



## Mulefeather

Captain Evil said:


> I'm so excited for you! And for me... it will be great to have another Haffie on the list. The folks who sold me my guy get all of their Haffies from Ohio. My guy gets sweeter and less mouthy/pushy everyday. I cannot wait for my saddle to arrive so I can really get going with him. My guy also drives... but I don't! They don't call it a Slay Ride for nothing!
> 
> PS He could be your Pasquali Horse...


Aww, well driving is a lot of fun if you ever decide to try it! Plus it's nice to be able to take non-horsey friends out without needing to find a horse they can ride, or worry they're going to do something stupid on your horse. 

Also, what is a Pasquali horse? I don't think I have ever heard that 
@Drifting - Of course! Here ya go. The girl riding him is only an inch shorter than me, so he's gonna take up a LOT of leg. 

And for the pic-curious:


----------



## Drifting

@Mulefeather HE IS SO CUTE!


----------



## JCnGrace

What a cutie @Mulefeather! (grabby hands)


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

He's adorable, @Mulefeather!
@PoptartShop, I've been friends with my landlord for almost 20 years. He was my high school band director and was a great mentor to me. Dealing with him as a landlord has been hell. The house was filthy when we moved in. Trash everywhere. Took us two days to sweep, mop, clean the refrigerator, clean the cabinets. The master bedroom doesn't have carpet (and hasn't since we moved in). The super nice $1000 stove took us three hours to clean, then my husband had to take a snow shovel and clean out all the grease and gunk built up behind it. A few months after we moved in, we came home from work to one side of the kitchen flooded. Turned out that he had installed the ice line on the refrigerator wrong, so it was leaking/spraying everywhere behind the fridge and we didn't notice it until the subfloor was soaked and couldn't hold any more water, so it flooded out above the floor. We told them and sent them pics as soon as it happened. That was OVER TWO YEARS AGO and they never did anything about it, so the floor in front of the fridge is all spongy and sinks. We have had to fix the swamp cooler several times, as he won't do it. He came up one day after we'd had some fierce wind and saw a whole bunch of shingles blown off the roof. Said "Oh, that happens all the time." Six months later, he finally got around to sending someone out to fix it. But oh, we need to have the house clean before we leave. :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## TuyaGirl

@Mulefeather he is such a handsome boy!! I'm really happy for you!! :happydance:


----------



## Tazzie

@Mulefeather, he is ADORABLE!! LOVE him! *fingers crossed* he becomes yours!!

I'm so happy!! I finally got the pictures back from the photographer of our family pictures! Going to save my favorites I posted on Facebook and share them with you all  LOVE them!!

Still DYING for my show pictures though! Trying to practice patience :lol:


----------



## Tazzie

I apologize for the overload, but I loved these ones! 

The chocolate lab is Sheldon, who will be 3 in December. The yellow lab mix (we don't know her other half; she's a shelter dog) is Penny, who is 5.5 years old. And Scratchy is the kitten the kids picked out from Nick's sister. It was her first time riding in the truck, and she actually liked riding with Kaleb in it lol


----------



## jenkat86

@Mulefeather He's cute!
@Tazzie Wonderful pictures and wonderful looking family!


----------



## cbar

@Tazzie, those photos are so great!! Just have to get all the animals in the family photos...I do that all the time too  

I am super happy that I FINALLY have a lesson booked for tonight. It's been probably close to 2 months since I had a lesson. Planning to take young Amber and see how she does...maybe start ground driving (fingers crossed). 

And Vegas is in just over a week. Thank my lucky stars that this training program is almost over! I love running, but it's not nearly as fun when you HAVE to all the time!


----------



## cbar

oh...almost forgot - @Mulefeather - that horse is cute as a button! Really hope it works out!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Sometimes on this site it's like brick meet wall.


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582

I love him @Mulefeather!

Great pics @Tazzie. Your family and dogs look great!

I understand how you feel @DraftyAiresMum, people can be so frustrating!

I confess that I forgot to mention something before about my day with Cherokee because honestly I didn't know how to feel, but in a good way. I considered if I wanted to share this at all but I decided to because it was so wonderful to me that I hope it will brighten someone's day a little.

When I went to catch him I called his name. That head came up and he walked over to meet me, ears forward and looking pleased. I was so surprised and happy that I was speechless for a few moments, just stood there with what I imagine was a dumb look on my face. Honestly I couldn't decide if I should smile or cry because it had been SO LONG since he'd wanted to see me, and he came over just at the sound of my voice and footsteps. Even when I didn't immediately acknowledge him he just stood patiently until I scratched his forehead like I always use to. No unhappy attitude, no trying to get away or back to his hay, just standing and waiting patiently for me to pet him and take him to do whatever it was we were doing. That really hit me hard, and it was an incredible feeling to know that we had finally made a breakthrough and he was happy for my company again. Working and sometimes even being together had become a chore that neither of us enjoyed much at all. 

I know we've got a long way to go to get back where we were before, but that gave me as much hope as anything that day and quite honestly set the day's mood. I may just get my boy back after all. :winetime:


----------



## Captain Evil

Back from my part of lobster-trap taking-up. I was a little slower than I should have been, because I had to stop and rescue every little worn, nudibranch, starfish and baby crab I saw. First load I got about 40 little guys back in into the sea, and second load about 30. there are doubtless hundreds more still on the traps, but I did what I could.

I saw three kinds of nudibranchs, which was cool: dorids, red-gills and bushy-backs. Some of the baby crabs were the size of my pinky fingernail. So cute!





Rainaisabelle said:


> Everyone participating in no stirrup November needs to send in a pic of them doing it


I really intended to participate this year, but still don't have a saddle... it would have to be No Saddle November. Oh, it already is!


----------



## Tazzie

Thanks everyone! I love the pictures  so happy to have them!!

Cbar, have fun with your lesson!! Soon as we get a fitting saddle (whenever that will be; NOT rushing into one just to get one), I'll be calling for a lesson! Been WAY too long. But she gave me A LOT to work on until I could get another one. Hoping I made her proud!

Blindhorse, I'm glad he's coming back to you! What a feeling!


----------



## cbar

Well, lesson is cancelled. No use getting upset about it..but we have been getting some pretty harsh winds today and there is no way I'm loading my youngster into the trailer in winds like that. My instructor mentioned the arena was super loud...so just not worth it. I will wait till Saturday when the weather (hopefully) calms down. 

I don't think it's a Chinook arch out there that's causing this....but this wind can **** off. I have buckets and tarps all over I need to go clean up. And who reaallly doesn't enjoy dealing with tarps in the wind???.....This Girl! 
@Tazzie, I'm sure you will impress the socks off your instructor when you do start taking lessons again!! Saddle shopping can be such a PITA. I hope you find what you are looking for!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Some people need to step on lego


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582

Rainaisabelle said:


> Some people need to step on lego


:iagree: but probably with different context, lol


----------



## GMA100

I confess I found this pic of my mare Misti and a premie calf, Misti adopted that baby and wouldn't let anybody or anything near it, except me. 
I bottle fed the calf, but she would let that baby suck off her without a fuss, and she hadn't even had a baby yet!!


----------



## Drifting

@cbar sorry to hear about your lesson @Tazzie SUPER cute photos @GMA100 awwwwww

I took two hours off work early today. It's in the 70's and just beautiful once a little late morning rain cleared up. Saddled up and took the kid on a quick ride.
Pretty Pretty Pretty.









I wish I had more trails off the farm.


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582

Beautiful pictures @GMA100 and @Drifting! I'm glad you got to ride Drifting, I'm really looking forward to Saturday. 

Sorry about your lesson @cbar.


----------



## Tazzie

@Drifting, thanks! Love that you're getting out and about on Stryder! He seems like such a solid boy! I've really enjoyed following your journey 
@cbar, I think I will! I know Izzie's canter has come along very well, and that was my number one homework assignment!


----------



## equinesmitten

I confess....

Although I dearly love all of the manly fixtures in my life, I am completely overrun by testosterone right now! Between my retired Dad (the knives don't go in that drawer), my retired husband (why are you doing it that way), the four clumsy geldings (oh, was that your fooooooooot? My bad. Where's my dinner?), my Dad's giant drooling goofy man dog (you didn't need that knee did you?) and this silly little man kitten (love me pet me hold me) that stalks all of my outdoor activities relentlessly...I need some girl time STAT! Or maybe just some alone shopping time.  I'll put it on my to do list this week!


----------



## sarahfromsc

equinesmitten said:


> I confess....
> 
> Although I dearly love all of the manly fixtures in my life, I am completely overrun by testosterone right now! Between my retired Dad (the knives don't go in that drawer), my retired husband (why are you doing it that way), the four clumsy geldings (oh, was that your fooooooooot? My bad. Where's my dinner?), my Dad's giant drooling goofy man dog (you didn't need that knee did you?) and this silly little man kitten (love me pet me hold me) that stalks all of my outdoor activities relentlessly...I need some girl time STAT! Or maybe just some alone shopping time.  I'll put it on my to do list this week!


The retired husbands are the worst! Sorry to all th fine gentlemen in this forum..........but my husband is driving me inSANE.


----------



## Mulefeather

equinesmitten said:


> I confess....
> 
> Although I dearly love all of the manly fixtures in my life, I am completely overrun by testosterone right now! Between my retired Dad (the knives don't go in that drawer), my retired husband (why are you doing it that way), the four clumsy geldings (oh, was that your fooooooooot? My bad. Where's my dinner?), my Dad's giant drooling goofy man dog (you didn't need that knee did you?) and this silly little man kitten (love me pet me hold me) that stalks all of my outdoor activities relentlessly...I need some girl time STAT! Or maybe just some alone shopping time.  I'll put it on my to do list this week!


Oh god I cannot stand having people up my butt all the time about this and that thing. My roommate never understood that I don't WANT to socialize with people half the time when I get out of work, I've done all my socializing for the day - I want to be left alone so I can eat dinner and tootle about the house as I please!


----------



## equinesmitten

Mulefeather said:


> Oh god I cannot stand having people up my butt all the time about this and that thing. My roommate never understood that I don't WANT to socialize with people half the time when I get out of work, I've done all my socializing for the day - I want to be left alone so I can eat dinner and tootle about the house as I please!


Exactly! I keep reminding myself that it's temporary and that I have plenty to be grateful for! But, I am an Aries and alone time is key to avoiding homicides. LOL!


----------



## Captain Evil

6gun Kid said:


> ,soak, and I mean thoroughly drench, the forelock in WD-40, and burrs won't catch. It stinks and it is messy, but it works!


Don't you worry that the WD-40 will get in their eyes?

Mulefeather, a Pasquali is a cute little Italian tractor. I thought since you had a Ferrari horse and a Volvo horse, a Pasquali horse might be fitting.


----------



## JCnGrace

Tazzie said:


> I apologize for the overload, but I loved these ones!
> 
> The chocolate lab is Sheldon, who will be 3 in December. The yellow lab mix (we don't know her other half; she's a shelter dog) is Penny, who is 5.5 years old. And Scratchy is the kitten the kids picked out from Nick's sister. It was her first time riding in the truck, and she actually liked riding with Kaleb in it lol


I think I've told you this before but it's one of those things that you can't hear too often. You all are such a lovely looking family!!! Every picture all of you always look so happy, even your animals look happy. Wonderful pictures by the way.



BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 said:


> I love him @*Mulefeather* !
> 
> Great pics @*Tazzie* . Your family and dogs look great!
> 
> I understand how you feel @*DraftyAiresMum* , people can be so frustrating!
> 
> I confess that I forgot to mention something before about my day with Cherokee because honestly I didn't know how to feel, but in a good way. I considered if I wanted to share this at all but I decided to because it was so wonderful to me that I hope it will brighten someone's day a little.
> 
> When I went to catch him I called his name. That head came up and he walked over to meet me, ears forward and looking pleased. I was so surprised and happy that I was speechless for a few moments, just stood there with what I imagine was a dumb look on my face. Honestly I couldn't decide if I should smile or cry because it had been SO LONG since he'd wanted to see me, and he came over just at the sound of my voice and footsteps. Even when I didn't immediately acknowledge him he just stood patiently until I scratched his forehead like I always use to. No unhappy attitude, no trying to get away or back to his hay, just standing and waiting patiently for me to pet him and take him to do whatever it was we were doing. That really hit me hard, and it was an incredible feeling to know that we had finally made a breakthrough and he was happy for my company again. Working and sometimes even being together had become a chore that neither of us enjoyed much at all.
> 
> I know we've got a long way to go to get back where we were before, but that gave me as much hope as anything that day and quite honestly set the day's mood. I may just get my boy back after all. :winetime:


It's good to hear when things go well. Keep it up!



Rainaisabelle said:


> Some people need to step on lego


I must have missed something cause I'm lost.



GMA100 said:


> I confess I found this pic of my mare Misti and a premie calf, Misti adopted that baby and wouldn't let anybody or anything near it, except me.
> I bottle fed the calf, but she would let that baby suck off her without a fuss, and she hadn't even had a baby yet!!
> View attachment 842754


Love the picture! It made me smile and say "aaaaw". I can't believe how tiny that calf is. 

I bottle raised a calf who's mom refused him, plus he had, well CRS just kicked in and I can't pull the medical term out of my brain, but anyway his tendons were too tight and he couldn't stand without his hooves buckling under. He was mainly angus with a bit of Simmental mixed in and he was a big oaf. He was scared of horses and other cattle but loved dogs and would throw temper tantrums if I took the dogs for a walk without him (once he could stand and walk). LOL His name was Rastus. One of these days I'm going to learn how to scan pictures because he was around before computer days so I only have regular pics of him. 



Drifting said:


> @*cbar* sorry to hear about your lesson @*Tazzie* SUPER cute photos @*GMA100* awwwwww
> 
> I took two hours off work early today. It's in the 70's and just beautiful once a little late morning rain cleared up. Saddled up and took the kid on a quick ride.
> Pretty Pretty Pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I had more trails off the farm.


Durn pictures aren't showing up for me.



equinesmitten said:


> I confess....
> 
> Although I dearly love all of the manly fixtures in my life, I am completely overrun by testosterone right now! Between my retired Dad (the knives don't go in that drawer), my retired husband (why are you doing it that way), the four clumsy geldings (oh, was that your fooooooooot? My bad. Where's my dinner?), my Dad's giant drooling goofy man dog (you didn't need that knee did you?) and this silly little man kitten (love me pet me hold me) that stalks all of my outdoor activities relentlessly...I need some girl time STAT! Or maybe just some alone shopping time.  I'll put it on my to do list this week!


This is why girl only weekends were made. LOL



sarahfromsc said:


> The retired husbands are the worst! Sorry to all th fine gentlemen in this forum..........but my husband is driving me inSANE.


I hear ya loud and clear! LOL


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

@ JCnGrace don't ask. you REALLY don't want to know.
Did the calf with the 'tight tendons' come right. Sometimes they are that way at birth but with a bit of assistance can come right after a few days.

@Tazzie gorgeous photos, gorgeous family. Thank you for sharing.

@Mulefeather did you get the horse already? He is a honey! Name? I came back on here and everyone was talking about horse pics so I had to restart comp to see them!!


----------



## JCnGrace

He did. Once I got him nursing from the bottle (he had no suck reflex either) I'd stand him up while I was feeding him. Once it got to the point where he could get up and down on his own I put horse splint boots on him. My vet laughed at me and said "Whatever works." Hey, I'm not a cattle person, I only got him because my sister didn't want to mess with him and I felt sorry for him so figured I'd give him a shot at life.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I confess my inner thighs are burning but it was so fun, I'm still not entirely ready to canter with no stirrups off the lunge but I cantered Roy up from the back paddock !


----------



## GMA100

JCnGrace said:


> I bottle raised a calf who's mom refused him, plus he had, well CRS just kicked in and I can't pull the medical term out of my brain, but anyway his tendons were too tight and he couldn't stand without his hooves buckling under. He was mainly angus with a bit of Simmental mixed in and he was a big oaf. He was scared of horses and other cattle but loved dogs and would throw temper tantrums if I took the dogs for a walk without him (once he could stand and walk). LOL His name was Rastus. One of these days I'm going to learn how to scan pictures because he was around before computer days so I only have regular pics of him.


We have had calves like that, usually beef or Holstine though. 
I usually just wrap a washcloth around their leg and then wrap it really tight with vet wrap. I can't think of the medical term either:smile:.
Lol this calf would escape by herself and tiny her would run to Misti to be licked and comforted.
The calf was 22 pounds when she was born, the smallest I've had live was 19 1/2.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@Tazzie, awww, great pictures you have there!! I just loved the cat's posture, like he has done that all his life 

@Drifting I can't see the picture as well 

@GMA100 you had such a good natured mare 


I tried to save a grasshoper (hope it is well written, I'm lazy to look for it, lol!) on the subway today. He was miserable and trying to get out. I grabbed a paper tissue and took him out. As soon as I released him on a garden that is right by the exit, a bird caught it. Duh... 


This weekend starts the famous Lusitano Horse Fair in Golegã. Everyone is going, but I'll stay this year and take care of the animals that are staying at the barn for the next two weekends. I don't mind, even like it although it's hard work (horses, cow, pigs, cats, guinea pigs and dogs to take care) just hope no one gets loose or something like that. This will be the second year I´ll miss it, last year was because my mare's hoof was breaking due to a cut a few months earlier, and this year because I don't have as much money and my car needs to change oil...


----------



## GMA100

TuyaGirl;9529146
[USER=219001 said:


> @GMA100[/USER] you had such a good natured mare



OH MY WORD!!!!!!!!! This mare was nasty and mean at that time:smile::smile:. Somewhere in that horsie heart of her's, she found a tender spot for tiny calves. 
Only in the past year has she gotten "sweet" for me, but she's still nasty at everyone else


----------



## Tazzie

JCnGrace said:


> I think I've told you this before but it's one of those things that you can't hear too often. You all are such a lovely looking family!!! Every picture all of you always look so happy, even your animals look happy. Wonderful pictures by the way.


Never gets old  thank you! I love our little family and "zoo" haha! We try and keep everyone happy 



ShirtHotTeez said:


> @Tazzie gorgeous photos, gorgeous family. Thank you for sharing.


Thank you! 



TuyaGirl said:


> @Tazzie, awww, great pictures you have there!! I just loved the cat's posture, like he has done that all his life


Thank you! I was surprised at how well she took to it. We made him stick around close at first since we were worried she was going to hop off and try to leave. She didn't even attempt it  those kids can do whatever with her and she just goes along for the ride. She's very good natured


----------



## 6gun Kid

Captain Evil said:


> Don't you worry that the WD-40 will get in their eyes?
> 
> Mulefeather, a Pasquali is a cute little Italian tractor. I thought since you had a Ferrari horse and a Volvo horse, a Pasquali horse might be fitting.


Never had an issue with that


----------



## PoptartShop

@Tazzie AWESOME pictures! 

I confess...my thighs are killing me too. Did more no-stirrup work last night. Actually did a good posting trot, just need to focus on my hip movement & keeping my legs long, trying not to grip with my thighs. Ahhh. Hopefully in my lesson tomorrow I'm more prepared!

HAPPY FRIDAY EVERYONE!! Anyone have any cool weekend plans? Not me. Just going to my lesson, then dinner with my parents Sunday (as of always) & cleaning the apartment. Same 'ole same 'ole. & maybe some wine...


----------



## greentree

I confess I may NOT be sad if today's plan falls through.....lol. Mary was trying to coordinate an arena rental session at the H/J barn to work on jumping....of course, I was going to haul. 

The BO said she had about 12 horses to work today, but she could do a couple in her indoor....she would get back to Mary yesterday evening, but Mary did not hear from her. darn .


----------



## Drifting

Boo, I don't know why my picture isn't working for some people. Its embedded in photobucket. Maybe i should start using Flickr or something.


----------



## TuyaGirl

GMA100 said:


> OH MY WORD!!!!!!!!! This mare was nasty and mean at that time:smile::smile:. Somewhere in that horsie heart of her's, she found a tender spot for tiny calves.
> Only in the past year has she gotten "sweet" for me, but she's still nasty at everyone else


Ups, my bad. At least she was nice and kind to the calf back then  Glad to know she is slowly coming along.
@PoptartShop thanks!! I'll be at the barn most of the time, and the weather is going to be horrible :-( there's a lightning storm in here right now...


----------



## PoptartShop

@*Drifting* same here; I also wish I had more trails off the farm. It's either at the farm I'm at, or Fair Hill. No in-between. Gah! @*GMA100* such a cute shot!! @*equinesmitten* I hear you! Girl time is important. I hope you can escape from all the testosterone around you! @TuyaGirl, oh no! Last night we had a bad storm too. Just as we were about to get off the horses, the rain came POURING DOWN! Ugh. Never ran into the barn so fast to untack to save my life. Hopefully the weather clears up for you. 

I agree with the 'some people should step on legos' things...the big legos. Yes. Yes. Yes. LOL


----------



## Captain Evil

6gun Kid said:


> Never had an issue with that



I wondered, because once I had the brilliant idea of wiping fly spray on on my guy's forelock. Then it rained and things got a little ugly. I felt like such a maroon!


----------



## Mulefeather

Well I am (ATTEMPTING) to make arrangements to go get him! He is out in OH, about 5 hours from us. I just put a bid request on uShip to see if I can get somebody going that way.


----------



## 6gun Kid

Mulefeather said:


> . I just put a bid request on uShip to see if I can get somebody going that way.


 If you get Jennifer Brennan take pictures!


----------



## greentree

She hauls in the nude, or what?


----------



## jenkat86

greentree said:


> She hauls in the nude, or what?


:rofl:


----------



## PoptartShop

@Mulefeather YAY! I hope you can see him asap!


----------



## cbar

@greentree, you crack me up!!!


----------



## Tazzie

HAHAHAHA! Guys, she's on that show Shipping Wars LOL! But the responses :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

I confess, about to start beating stuff with a baseball bat!!!

Monday, the machine I run my gels on didn't want to cooperate, and had to waste a few chips before we straightened it out.

Tuesday the centrifuge was being a jerk. Kept saying first it was unbalanced (HOW do you not balance out 16 samples???) and then shouting at me that the speed was wrong... Had to turn it off and turn it back on. Then more crap saying it was unbalanced. Finally got it working.

Wednesday and Thursday things didn't get too bad.

Today, my last machine wanted to be a jerk. Didn't want to save my file or anything. Had to restart it.

About to grab a Louisville slugger :twisted::twisted:


----------



## greentree

I confess that I am SPOOKED!!!! 

I keep thinking that journal that frustrates us so reminds me of a thread from Princess Barbie......and THIS morning, that poor little horse shows up at the top of my SCREEN!!!! Gah!!!! Haunted by Princess Barbie and naked shipper-women!!


----------



## 6gun Kid

jeez y'all have me in stitches this am. Who is princess Barbie?


----------



## PoptartShop

I just popped on here & all I saw is barbie & nude..WHAT IS GOING ON LOL.

I confess...I CANNOT WAITTTT to enjoy some nice red wine tonight & relax!! Who's with me??


----------



## jenkat86

6gun Kid said:


> Who is princess Barbie?


I'm curious too, @greentree!


----------



## greentree

6gun Kid said:


> jeez y'all have me in stitches this am. Who is princess Barbie?


She was a little yearling TWH that the girl was bound and determined to "train"...
This stuff has just been deja vu all over again, except that the current animal in question has a decent place to live. Barbie did not. Same owner, different sex, though...

I tried to screen shot it, but this android is different, and I could not get it. I think you can look her up, though.


----------



## Tazzie

I confess, I wish @greentree had a Facebook right about now...


----------



## PoptartShop

I SECOND THAT! Greentree needs a fb..ahhh! @Tazzie did you grab that slugger yet?!!! I'm thinking more of a sledgehammer...LOL

It's pretty slow here today. I just devoured a few snacks I had in my desk drawers.


----------



## JCnGrace

I confess that I don't know where this week has gone. Just yesterday it was Sunday and now Friday is here already.


----------



## Mulefeather

I confess that I think the Friday Crazies are running strong here, and on FB! I have a group chat going with some friends who are all making up jokes about mince meat for some reason.


----------



## greentree

Mulefeather said:


> I confess that I think the Friday Crazies are running strong here, and on FB! I have a group chat going with some friends who are all making up jokes about mince meat for some reason.


Is this why I need FB?

I am actually thinking I may need to sogn up for my new biz....

I hate FB....


----------



## TuyaGirl

@greentree oh no, I hope the girl managed to somehow succeed in the mare's training (does not look like it, and does not even seem she was being well taken care of). Ugh, animals can't choose their owners...


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Guys! Guys! I confess that I'm super stoked! So, we all know I've been looking for a new job. Well, I resubmitted my application to the town on Tuesday, since they still haven't filled the permit tech position I applied for before. This time, I revamped my resume and went in and actually talked to someone, instead of just handing in my application. Chatted with the receptionist for a minute about the position and what I do now and why I'm looking for something new. I told her that I may not have the specific training for the position, but that I'm more than willing to learn. Yesterday, I got a wild hair up my *** and decided to pop out a cover letter (using the same site I did my resume on...they have a cover letter tool that actually writes the letter for you!) and see if I could put it with my resume/application. When I went to drop it off, the receptionist actually remembered me! This may not seem like a big deal, but considering I can barely remember people who follow up with applications the day after they submit them...So, I'm going to go in Monday to see if I can talk to someone higher up than the receptionist.


----------



## Tazzie

greentree said:


> Is this why I need FB?
> 
> I am actually thinking I may need to sogn up for my new biz....
> 
> I hate FB....


You would really, really have to trust me on this. Like, really. But I promise you would not be disappointed. At all.


----------



## greentree

Really????? Lol!


----------



## Tazzie

Yes, really :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## PoptartShop

DOOO IT!!!!!!!!
@DraftyAiresMum, go you! That's so exciting! I hope it all works out for you, I know you're dying for a new position!!


----------



## Rain Shadow

Do it Greentree!


----------



## cbar

I confess that I am a dumb-a$$. The wind finally died down so I thought it'd be nice to spend some time with the ponies. Caught Tiger and he was being very antsy while I brushed him..and just kind of a PITA. So instead of riding I thought I would lunge him. Well, he was feeling full of himself and kind of took off at a brisk trot...threw in a couple bucks...then promptly came up lame. He was not lame when we started...so I'm thinking when he bucked he may have landed funny or something? 
Was going to work my filly after, but figured that was an omen and i'd be best to wait until tomorrow. REALLY hope he is walking on it better tomorrow....otherwise we may be going to visit the vet.  Good times. Bring me some wine...it is Friday!


----------



## SwissMiss

I confess I am apparently turning into a Southerner: tonight it was 70 degrees when I was taking care of the herd and was thinking "it is getting chilly!"


----------



## Captain Evil

I am a maroon... I can't figure out how to do a picture quote, so I just have to use words...

Tazzie, those pictures are priceless! I love the ride around cat and the smile on the golden... 

and speaking of ... here's how I know I married the right guy. 

Me: Strict vegetarian of 40+ years, not for health (and I LOVE the taste of meat... or at least I think I do/did; it's kind of hard to remember).

Him: Lifelong Fisherman. The guy he lobsters with, Mutha, gave him half a dozen lobsters yesterday, and DH saved one out of the pot for me to notch (a way of ensuring the lobster will be safe from the pot for the rest of her life) and throw back in to the ocean. Here she is sporting her new notch:









(I removed her bands before chucking her back!)


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I confess I have a pretty cool big brother. My oldest brother isn't allowed to have a laptop per his probation (long story). He had a friend who had a newish laptop that he got some virus on and replaced. His friend for the laptop wiped and gave it to my brother. My brother gave it to me with the caveat that he be able to use it to download music whenever he wants. So, I basically have a new laptop. It's running Windows Vista, which I've never used, but I can figure it out. I definitely want to try this new software I found for writing. SHAXPIR: Software for Storytellers


----------



## TimWhit91

I have drill tomorrow(army) I don't want to go. 8 years in and I feel trapped. I dread 8t all month. But I have to stay in to make a good life for my son since I was an idiot and have only done one semester of college.


----------



## tinyliny

you are not an idiot. you are a stand up, righteous father. hats off!


----------



## tinyliny

Captain Evil said:


> I am a maroon... I can't figure out how to do a picture quote, so I just have to use words...
> 
> Tazzie, those pictures are priceless! I love the ride around cat and the smile on the golden...
> 
> and speaking of ... here's how I know I married the right guy.
> 
> Me: Strict vegetarian of 40+ years, not for health (and I LOVE the taste of meat... or at least I think I do/did; it's kind of hard to remember).
> 
> Him: Lifelong Fisherman. The guy he lobsters with, Mutha, gave him half a dozen lobsters yesterday, and DH saved one out of the pot for me to notch (a way of ensuring the lobster will be safe from the pot for the rest of her life) and throw back in to the ocean. Here she is sporting her new notch:
> 
> View attachment 842986
> 
> 
> (I removed her bands before chucking her back!)




what does notching mean? how does it confer protection on them?


----------



## TimWhit91

I was also an idiot who put my ex's name in my username way back when he wasn't my ex. Now I'm atuck with it on this forum.

And thank you for saying that tiny. This week has been a bad one with depression and anxiety, and you made me cry a little with your kind words


----------



## SwissMiss

@tinyliny, her you go V-Notching Regulations | Massachusetts Saltwater Fishing Regulations ? 2016 | eRegulations

basically, a notched female is a "breeder" and it's illegal to take them. Am I correct, @Captain Evil? And yes, giving you a female to chuck back IS love!


----------



## JCnGrace

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Guys! Guys! I confess that I'm super stoked! So, we all know I've been looking for a new job. Well, I resubmitted my application to the town on Tuesday, since they still haven't filled the permit tech position I applied for before. This time, I revamped my resume and went in and actually talked to someone, instead of just handing in my application. Chatted with the receptionist for a minute about the position and what I do now and why I'm looking for something new. I told her that I may not have the specific training for the position, but that I'm more than willing to learn. Yesterday, I got a wild hair up my *** and decided to pop out a cover letter (using the same site I did my resume on...they have a cover letter tool that actually writes the letter for you!) and see if I could put it with my resume/application. When I went to drop it off, the receptionist actually remembered me! This may not seem like a big deal, but considering I can barely remember people who follow up with applications the day after they submit them...So, I'm going to go in Monday to see if I can talk to someone higher up than the receptionist.


Drafty I like this post 1000 times. Will keep my fingers crossed that a new job comes out of it.



TimWhit91 said:


> I have drill tomorrow(army) I don't want to go. 8 years in and I feel trapped. I dread 8t all month. But I have to stay in to make a good life for my son since I was an idiot and have only done one semester of college.


You're putting your son before you, that makes you a wonderful mom not an idiot! Hope your day ends up being better than you think it will.


----------



## JCnGrace

I confess that I don't really get the purpose of this daylight savings time thing but I adjust to gaining an hour (fall) better than I do losing an hour (spring).


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

gingerscout said:


> I'm getting sick and tired of being alone with my horse all the time, I can't find people to ride with, and feel like I am going to get no where I want to be always by myself with no one to help if needed. So much so that as much as I love having him, and spending time with him, and owning a horse, I nearly threw in the towel. There is only so many failures one person can take, can't get into lessons atm as the only ones I found won't start till April at the earliest. No groups Ive found in the area, none on FB, none on CL.. zilch


Sorry you are finding things so hard. I can't even imagine how far away you live from others. Is it worth putting a notice on Craigslist? Is there anyone to take photos/videos for you - you could study some of the masters on u-tube then practice, and photos/videos will help you see what you have right and what not. Hang in there.

I wish I could get a horse, but I can't even get my truck fixed yet *sigh*

:apple: :winetime:


----------



## Captain Evil

SwissMiss said:


> @tinyliny, her you go V-Notching Regulations | Massachusetts Saltwater Fishing Regulations ? 2016 | eRegulations
> 
> basically, a notched female is a "breeder" and it's illegal to take them. Am I correct, @Captain Evil? And yes, giving you a female to chuck back IS love!


Yes, that's right. A fisherman is the only one allowed to notch a wild lobster, and they notch when they find a female with eggs. They are pregnant for a ridiculously long time, like nine months with the eggs inside (legal to keep) and nine months outside (illegal). But if you buy a lobster, it's yours to do whatever.


----------



## GMA100

I confess I am FINALLY an aunt!! And I was right all along! Everyone in my family said it was going to be a boy, except me, and its a girl!!! 
I am a bit proud:|.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

@JCnGrace, come to AZ. We don't participate in daylight savings. Really, who wants an extra hour of 110-degree heat in the summer? :lol:


----------



## greentree

@DraftyAiresMum excited for you!!!!!
@gingerscout I throw in the towel ALL the time!!! The feeling will pass....think of ALL the barn drama you DON'T have to put up with!
@timWhit thank you for your service. I cannot imagine how difficult it must be to dread that all the time. 
@Change did we lose you???? I actually made up a double post poem!!! It is on Acadian artist's worm thread. Thanks for your inspiration!

I confess that I am super excited because the bulldozerman got the rock from the development just over the hill!!!! So it will not cost me the other arm or leg to finish the ARENA!! It DOES take me out of the Paralympic talent pool, though....

We are going to use the large boulders from their rock drilling to backfill on the outside of the arena, as a retaining wall, so the fill inside does not push the poles down. 
DH was originally trying to turn this into a project that used federal highway engineering specs.....then it occured to me that I am OLD, and I do not CARE if it only lasts 20 years...I will not BE HERE!!! At least not roding horses...


----------



## Change

greentree said:


> We are going to work no stirrup November, too, here at Greentree Stables. It has been a LONG time since I rode without stirrups on purpose!!!!!


I'm saying NO to NO Stirrup NOvember. ;-) 



greentree said:


> You all are going to get so wrapped up in FB, and leave me and JC and the other ONE person on Earth who is not on FB here....aren't you???


Am I that last other person?



DraftyAiresMum said:


> I definitely want to try this new software I found for writing. SHAXPIR: Software for Storytellers


Check out Scrivener! Also, if you like to storyboard before or while you write, Scapple is pretty cool.



greentree;9532978 [USER=134746 said:


> @Change[/USER] did we lose you???? I actually made up a double post poem!!! It is on Acadian artist's worm thread. Thanks for your inspiration![/QOUTE]
> 
> I'm still here! Just a long, busy week and I was heartily sick of computers by the time I got home.
> @Tazzie - love the family pics! @Drifting - what you do have to ride in sure is pretty! @DraftyAiresMum - hope that City job comes through!
> 
> I will confess I have no idea which thread it is y'all are so wound up about. I'm tempted to ask, and at the same time, relieved that I don't know. Please - DO NOT tell me even if I ask. I DO NOT need anything to be upset over.
> 
> This week, as I said, was grueling. I didn't realize how grueling until yesterday, which was a day off.... and through which I either read or slept. It was a pretty day out, too, but I just didn't have energy for anything other than feeding. I feel better today, but this southern gal thinks it is COLD! 54F right now!
> 
> Doesn't matter though. Tango needs me on his back. He doesn't know that yet....  And I may see how the grouchy mare is feeling. She hasn't been ridden in WAY TOO LONG!


----------



## greentree

Yes, I think so. It's you and me , babe. If the zombie apacolypse uses FB, WE are safe!!!!


----------



## Change

A week late, but....
Tango's 1st Solo Ride (last Sunday)


----------



## JCnGrace

Yay for the picture Change! You look good on him!







DraftyAiresMum said:


> @*JCnGrace* , come to AZ. We don't participate in daylight savings. Really, who wants an extra hour of 110-degree heat in the summer? :lol:


If I lived in AZ I couldn't afford to feed 11 horses. It's a beautiful state but anytime I visit I'm always glad to see "the green, green grass of home". The quoted is a song which I'm sure most of you are too young to have ever heard before.

Indiana has only had daylight savings for the past few years and I wasn't for it when they started. The only good thing about it is now we are always on the same time as Louisville which could get a little confusing when we weren't. Nothing like being an hour late for an appointment because you couldn't keep track of 
who was and wasn't on DST.


----------



## tinyliny

GMA100 said:


> I confess I am FINALLY an aunt!! And I was right all along! Everyone in my family said it was going to be a boy, except me, and its a girl!!!
> I am a bit proud:|.



congratulations! I was an aunt for a long time, until I became a mom, too. aunts and uncles are very important members in an extended family. sometimes they can do things for the nieces/nephews that their own parents cannot. it's a very special relationship.


----------



## JCnGrace

I confess that hubby came in a few minutes ago to inform me that a friend just called and was coming down tomorrow and I have steam coming out of my ears BIG TIME!!!! I DO NOT WANT TO HAVE COMPANY TOMORROW!!!!! It's the final day of the bull riding world finals and I planned on getting my chores done early, getting snacks made and vegetating in front of the TV while watching. I don't want to tape and then watch later, I do not want to watch while other people are here and talk through the whole thing, and I do not want company (have I said that yet? LOL). I am PO'd and now need to think of a way to make hubby pay.:evil:


----------



## TuyaGirl

Double post once again...


----------



## TuyaGirl

@JCnGrace I understand why you are annoyed. I appreciate my own time a lot, maybe too much, actually. One of the worst tv / friend showing up without warning at the wrong time was during the final episode of "Friends". He was in England for a while, then showed up a few minutes before it started to say hi. No taping back then. It was awful, I could not divide my attention to both and I think he realised I was a little irritated by the timing of his visit... Wich made me feel bad at the same time. 
So no help, just for you to know you have my simpathy 
@chance loved the picture, you look good together


----------



## Drifting

I confess I love the high I get after a good ride with good weather.


----------



## greentree

I confess that I am a teensy bit put out....I rushed this a.m., fed, cooked breakfast, and headed out to the Mennonite saddle shop to get @GoldenHorse 's noseband....there was a sign on the DOOR!! Closed to attend special church service. The ENTIRE community was closed!

But we did get more trail cleared! We did the section around the big sinkhole in the hlill behind the house! Mary and I had kind of bushwacked through there last year, but it had to be re-cleared. It is close to 1/2 mile of trail, according to the GPS!
@Change THAT photo is so awesome!!! Love it! Good work!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I confess it's Buddy's first birthday!


----------



## miamithemonster

I am scared to gallop. The horse I ride has a smooth canter, choppy trot, and a super slow walk. My trainer thinks i am just not strong enough to get Miami (the horse i ride) to go fast enough, and i am okay with that because i am scared to gallop.


----------



## Change

Tango's 4th ride started fine for about 3 minutes....then 

*RODEO! * 

All I can figure is that Cally shot him a Mare Glare and he exploded! 1050 lbs of crow-hopping head-shaking power! I don't even remember being scared and instincts and years of ingrained muscle memory kicked in. I shoved my feet deeper into the stirrups, sat back and rode it out. I even remember having to duck a tree branch! Just as quickly as he went off, he stopped. I talked to him and asked him forward.

ROUND TWO! This one had less forward but a lot more upward. It's amazing how far away the ground looks when a 15h horse levitates 3 or 4 feet off the ground! Again, I proved that I do, indeed, poop glue when necessary. 

After the rodeo rounds, I had Cally moved to the training pen and worked Tango for about 30-45 minutes in the big pen, turning around trees, turning into the fences, doing serpentines, figure 8s, large circles and small. Worked him on listening to my legs and hips, only using a little inside rein to help him figure it out. 

According to Son - who witnessed but didn't video (darnit!) - I never once touched the saddle horn when Tango went rodeo-rogue. I don't remember. I had forgotten, though, how much the thighs get worked when you sit a bronc! LOL! 

After being satisfied that Tango had learned something, I saddled up Cally and rode her around for about 20 minutes. She was really good for a horse who hasn't been ridden in 3 months, and the best part - no lameness!


----------



## Drifting

@Change WOoo Rodeo! Sounds exciting in a not so fun but glad you hung on kinda way


----------



## Change

In hindsight, it was kind of fun. I wasn't scared, or even mad. I was 'in the moment.' And tickled to death that I can still ride it out. It isn't something I'd ever encourage any horse to do, but I was grinning like a fool when he stopped and stood still. 'Course, that grin might have had something to do with still being alive and not splattered goo on the ground... but hey! The reason doesn't matter!

He doesn't ever have to do that again, though.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@Change (darn auto-correct on previous post) kuddos to you for staying on!! I would have definately tasted the feeling of flying off 

Funny how everytime I fell off a horse (not many and all balance issues, so my fault) I wish someone had recorded it too, so that made me laugh.

And you were feeling really good to hop on Callie after! Can you send me just a little of your bravery?  Glad to hear she was not lame, it was a good day in the end ;-)


----------



## GMA100

@Change, I had that happen several times recently with my big guy (almost 3 yrs and 15hh) and the little mare (8 yrs and 14.1hh.) needless to say, while I wasn't pleased, I was laughing like a idiot when the bronco ride stopped. To bad your son didn't catch it, I NEVER catch anything interesting on camera. 


I confess my pups will be going to their new homes in 2 weeks and I'm not ready for them to.


----------



## GMA100

tinyliny said:


> GMA100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I confess I am FINALLY an aunt!! And I was right all along! Everyone in my family said it was going to be a boy, except me, and its a girl!!!
> I am a bit proud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> congratulations! I was an aunt for a long time, until I became a mom, too. aunts and uncles are very important members in an extended family. sometimes they can do things for the nieces/nephews that their own parents cannot. it's a very special relationship.
Click to expand...

Thanks! I only wish they didn't live a 3 and a half day drive from here! 
The sweet baby looks like me!!!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I confess that today was an odd day.

First, the hotel owner came up. We got to chatting about DH and I having to move and he offered to buy house at auction and rent it to us. Nice thought, but no thanks. 

Then, we went to pay board. Got to chatting with my BO and she wants to rent the house where they live now after they move. We told her that we would rent it and pay her mortgage, then when we can qualify to buy, we'll buy it. She said she would talk to her parents (who are helping her with all the financing for the new place and want her to sell the place they have now). 

Then, DH mentions that his older brother called him today and left a message asking if we found a place to live yet (this is the older brother who refused to rent us his vacant house because of our cats).

To top it off, we went out to the turnout to say hi to Aires. Don't even want to think how long it's been since I saw him last and all my big galoot wanted was love. Followed me to the gate and watched me walk to the truck with this lost puppy dog look on his face. :-(


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I confess I understand why people hate it when others don't read the post properly


----------



## Change

GMA100 said:


> @Change, I had that happen several times recently with my big guy (almost 3 yrs and 15hh) and the little mare (8 yrs and 14.1hh.) needless to say, while I wasn't pleased, I was laughing like a idiot when the bronco ride stopped. To bad your son didn't catch it, I NEVER catch anything interesting on camera.
> 
> 
> I confess my pups will be going to their new homes in 2 weeks and I'm not ready for them to.


The difference, @GMA100, is that I'm a good 40+ years older than you! LOL!!



DraftyAiresMum said:


> I confess that today was an odd day.
> 
> Then, we went to pay board. Got to chatting with my BO and she wants to rent the house where they live now after they move. We told her that we would rent it and pay her mortgage, then when we can qualify to buy, we'll buy it. She said she would talk to her parents (who are helping her with all the financing for the new place and want her to sell the place they have now).
> 
> To top it off, we went out to the turnout to say hi to Aires. Don't even want to think how long it's been since I saw him last and all my big galoot wanted was love. Followed me to the gate and watched me walk to the truck with this lost puppy dog look on his face. :-(


Is the BOs house at the barn? GO FOR IT! That way you can get Aires lovin' after a bad day at work and the day will be a bit brighter for it!


----------



## SwissMiss

@Change, great picture of you and Tango and yay for sticking out the rodeo... I probably would have imitated a flying squirrel until the landing :wink:

I confess I splurged and bought my pony a new halter. Not that she really needed one, but this one fits so much better and is sooo soft compared to her old one :icon_rolleyes: Quite important as she wears it under her bridle for trail rides...








But now I am wondering if I need some teal reins to go with it instead of my boring black ones


----------



## Change

@SwissMiss - it sounds like you're getting inoculated for the winter round of _that _disease. I say you definitely need the reins. And the saddle pad. Maybe a bit of breast collar bling in teal, too?


----------



## cbar

@Change, you got some skills!!! I am sure I would have been eating dirt. 
@SwissMiss, nice halter!! Looks so good on her. Teal reins wouldn't hurt...who doesn't need more horse tack?  

I confess that I finally had lesson tonight. I took Ms. Amber as Tiger was still lame from his escapade the other day. My little girl did amazing!!! First time ground driving and she did so awesome!!!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

@Change, yes, the house is at the barn. Nice big arena with good footing, two barns (one is a five stall that I love) turnouts. I love it.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I confess my friend thought of a nick name for the foal lol

Baby g


----------



## JCnGrace

TuyaGirl said:


> @*JCnGrace* I understand why you are annoyed. I appreciate my own time a lot, maybe too much, actually. One of the worst tv / friend showing up without warning at the wrong time was during the final episode of "Friends". He was in England for a while, then showed up a few minutes before it started to say hi. No taping back then. It was awful, I could not divide my attention to both and I think he realised I was a little irritated by the timing of his visit... Wich made me feel bad at the same time.
> So no help, just for you to know you have my simpathy
> 
> @*chance* loved the picture, you look good together


I told hubby I might just have a Tupperware party (do they even still make that stuff?) the evening of the Superbowl. The steam has trailed off but I'm still mad. 



miamithemonster said:


> I am scared to gallop. The horse I ride has a smooth canter, choppy trot, and a super slow walk. My trainer thinks i am just not strong enough to get Miami (the horse i ride) to go fast enough, and i am okay with that because i am scared to gallop.


One day the horse you're riding will sneak in a gallop on you and afterwards you'll say "Is that it, why was I so scared?'. Then you will become a galloping fool. Ask me how I know this. LOL



Change said:


> Tango's 4th ride started fine for about 3 minutes....then
> 
> *RODEO! *
> 
> All I can figure is that Cally shot him a Mare Glare and he exploded! 1050 lbs of crow-hopping head-shaking power! I don't even remember being scared and instincts and years of ingrained muscle memory kicked in. I shoved my feet deeper into the stirrups, sat back and rode it out. I even remember having to duck a tree branch! Just as quickly as he went off, he stopped. I talked to him and asked him forward.
> 
> ROUND TWO! This one had less forward but a lot more upward. It's amazing how far away the ground looks when a 15h horse levitates 3 or 4 feet off the ground! Again, I proved that I do, indeed, poop glue when necessary.
> 
> After the rodeo rounds, I had Cally moved to the training pen and worked Tango for about 30-45 minutes in the big pen, turning around trees, turning into the fences, doing serpentines, figure 8s, large circles and small. Worked him on listening to my legs and hips, only using a little inside rein to help him figure it out.
> 
> According to Son - who witnessed but didn't video (darnit!) - I never once touched the saddle horn when Tango went rodeo-rogue. I don't remember. I had forgotten, though, how much the thighs get worked when you sit a bronc! LOL!
> 
> After being satisfied that Tango had learned something, I saddled up Cally and rode her around for about 20 minutes. She was really good for a horse who hasn't been ridden in 3 months, and the best part - no lameness!


You go girl, I am totally impressed! These days I can't stick a real buck to save my soul. A playful little crowhop, not a problem, but a head down between their knees rodeo buck and I'm going to be eating dirt. Hopefully Tango got that out of his system. 



DraftyAiresMum said:


> I confess that today was an odd day.
> 
> First, the hotel owner came up. We got to chatting about DH and I having to move and he offered to buy house at auction and rent it to us. Nice thought, but no thanks.
> 
> Then, we went to pay board. Got to chatting with my BO and she wants to rent the house where they live now after they move. We told her that we would rent it and pay her mortgage, then when we can qualify to buy, we'll buy it. She said she would talk to her parents (who are helping her with all the financing for the new place and want her to sell the place they have now).
> 
> Then, DH mentions that his older brother called him today and left a message asking if we found a place to live yet (this is the older brother who refused to rent us his vacant house because of our cats).
> 
> To top it off, we went out to the turnout to say hi to Aires. Don't even want to think how long it's been since I saw him last and all my big galoot wanted was love. Followed me to the gate and watched me walk to the truck with this lost puppy dog look on his face. :-(


Poor Aires, you're going to have to add some horse baby time into your schedule and then stick to it.


----------



## Captain Evil

DraftyAiresMum said:


> @Change, yes, the house is at the barn. Nice big arena with good footing, two barns (one is a five stall that I love) turnouts. I love it.


Oh, that's the one, that's the one!!!

(...and my niece, a writer, loves Scrivener. For what it is worth...)


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Captain Evil said:


> Oh, that's the one, that's the one!!!
> 
> (...and my niece, a writer, loves Scrivener. For what it is worth...)


1810 S Yellow Brick Rd, Chino Valley, AZ 86323 | Zillow

This is the house.

Turns out the laptop has Windows Vista, so I can't download any software. I was able to download Open Office, which is the word processor I usually use and what all my writing is saved as, so there's that.


----------



## Captain Evil

Looks like "Home, Sweet Home" to me! Only one vehicle? You can still get to the barn!


----------



## greentree

DraftyAiresMum said:


> 1810 S Yellow Brick Rd, Chino Valley, AZ 86323 | Zillow
> 
> This is the house.
> 
> Turns out the laptop has Windows Vista, so I can't download any software. I was able to download Open Office, which is the word processor I usually use and what all my writing is saved as, so there's that.


Oh my gosh, that looks like paradise! The house is be u ti ful!! 

@Change , Tango opened up a ride early!!! I loved your description! You are an amazing rider to ride that out!! 

Mine usually rebel on the 5th ride...I don't know why.
@SwissMiss ,that is a pretty halter!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

@greentree, the only issue with the entire property is that the lot that the barn is on doesn't have a well, so you have to haul water. The lot that the house is on has a well. Basically, the property is two separate 2.5 acre lots. We're thinking if we can eventually buy it, we'll keep the lot with the house, move the five-stall barn over to the lot with the house and build an arena, then sell the other lot. The house is a nice slightly older manufactured home, but they just replaced all the carpet and painted. She hinted that she might even throw in the couches in the living room (that are leather) because they bought all new furniture for the new house. I've already talked to my best friend and she would love to move her three horses to the barn. She would take care of her own feed, help me out around the barn (cleaning and such), help me with Aires, and give me a couple hundred dollars a month to help out with water and such. 

Fingers crossed everything works out!!


----------



## Tazzie

Captain Evil said:


> Tazzie, those pictures are priceless! I love the ride around cat and the smile on the golden...
> 
> and speaking of ... here's how I know I married the right guy.


Thank you! Penny is a happy pup, and Scratchy is always along for the ride 

And sure sounds like you are with a good man!



greentree said:


> I confess that I am super excited because the bulldozerman got the rock from the development just over the hill!!!! So it will not cost me the other arm or leg to finish the ARENA!! It DOES take me out of the Paralympic talent pool, though....


Yay for the arena getting finished at not a HUGE cost! So exciting!



Change said:


> @Tazzie - love the family pics!


Thank you!! 



greentree said:


> Yes, I think so. It's you and me , babe. If the zombie apacolypse uses FB, WE are safe!!!!


But you do still really need a FB. I promise you LOL!



Change said:


> A week late, but....
> Tango's 1st Solo Ride (last Sunday)
> View attachment 843066


HOORAY! That's so exciting!!

And I confess, we had WAY too much fun trail riding at Hocking Hills with @evilamc! I'm SO exhausted today, and I'm sure Izzie is too! Steep hills, going in between rock walls, cliffs (I'm TERRIFIED of heights and falling) and water. Izzie was a trooper though! Only voiced her opinion strongly once over some mud, but walked into water with only slight hesitation at first. Not bad for a Dressage diva 

This was the look of wonderment on Izzie's face for most of our trip haha









The rock walls









And the water 

















Izzie's new buddy, with Nick aboard


----------



## GMA100

I confess we went to the beach today! 
Heres a few of my favorite pictures.


----------



## Greenmeadows

I confess I haven't been keeping up with this thread! I also would like to join the "I'm-not-a-member-of-Facebook" club! :biglaugh:

@GMA100 Congratulations on being an aunt! And those are awesome pictures!
@Change Oh wow! I would have probably fell off if a horse bucked me like that! That must have been some ride!
@SwissMiss Cute halter!


----------



## Greenmeadows

miamithemonster said:


> I am scared to gallop. The horse I ride has a smooth canter, choppy trot, and a super slow walk. My trainer thinks i am just not strong enough to get Miami (the horse i ride) to go fast enough, and i am okay with that because i am scared to gallop.


I am a little timid at the gallop too, so don't think you're alone! It IS scary to think about, especially if you haven't done it before. Only thing you can do is to set your mind on just doing it! :grin: And have fun!


----------



## Drifting

@SwissMiss yes you need matching reins.

Stryder rocks the matchy matchy.


----------



## TuyaGirl

Everyone here showing really nice pictures and I'm like 

Ahah, because nothing hapenned, soaked arena, rain showers, meh


----------



## SwissMiss

@Drifting, I think our halters come from the same source :mrgreen: Awesome service!
There would be matching teal reins, but I just love the feel of heavy leather split reins (the ones I have are too light for my taste), so I am sort of stuck... Ideas?


----------



## Drifting

@SwissMiss I actually use yatch rope reins. I love the weight and feel of them. I tend to drop split reins when I'm out on the trail so I have loop reins, but I do own a pair of yatch rope split reins and they're great.


----------



## Mrider21

HAHA! I think I may have found a kindred spirit! Lol!


----------



## SwissMiss

Drifting said:


> @SwissMiss I actually use yatch rope reins. I love the weight and feel of them. I tend to drop split reins when I'm out on the trail so I have loop reins, but I do own a pair of yatch rope split reins and they're great.


Hmm, maybe I have to try... It is not that they are horrendously expensive :think:
Or Christmas is around the corner :mrgreen: Maybe I need to drop a hint to DH


----------



## JCnGrace

Tazzie said:


> Thank you! Penny is a happy pup, and Scratchy is always along for the ride
> 
> And sure sounds like you are with a good man!
> 
> 
> 
> Yay for the arena getting finished at not a HUGE cost! So exciting!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!!
> 
> 
> 
> But you do still really need a FB. I promise you LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> HOORAY! That's so exciting!!
> 
> 
> 
> And I confess, we had WAY too much fun trail riding at Hocking Hills with @*evilamc* ! I'm SO exhausted today, and I'm sure Izzie is too! Steep hills, going in between rock walls, cliffs (I'm TERRIFIED of heights and falling) and water. Izzie was a trooper though! Only voiced her opinion strongly once over some mud, but walked into water with only slight hesitation at first. Not bad for a Dressage diva
> 
> This was the look of wonderment on Izzie's face for most of our trip haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rock walls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the water
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Izzie's new buddy, with Nick aboard


A friend has been to Hocking Hills quite a few times and she really likes riding there. I've never been but from your pictures it looks like I'd enjoy it.


----------



## JCnGrace

Well I survived the extra hours of suspense that having to watch the World Finals taped created. Man, it was a nail biter. 3 bulls tied for their title and I always thought in the past they shared the title but this year they did a tie breaker by going back to the highest scoring bull during the season so Bruiser is deservedly the World Champion bucking bull. Cooper Davis is 2016 WC rider with Ryan Dirteater winning the event title by riding all 6 of his bulls during the finals. 

Yes, I admit that I am ate up with this stuff. LOL

On another note I guess I had to miss watching live for a very good cause. The friends brought down 2 of their grandsons for a day of shooting. One is a marine just home from being in Turkey and the other just joined the Coast Guard and they both really enjoyed their day here. I feel pretty petty about being mad about getting my plans interrupted when these young men are willing to put their lives on the line for me so now I'm still mad but I'm mad at myself for being selfish. You all can feel free to give me a swift kick in the behind.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

I confess I just realized that we don't have the 'shout out' at the top of the page

so.... :happy-birthday8: :cheers: @natisha


Have you all been out to vote? There is a lot of interest in our little ol' country. I hope you don't end up with that lying cow for a president. And she wants to open your borders to all and sundry, is it co-incidence that voting is so close to the anniversary of 9/11!! Every vote counts.


----------



## Tazzie

JCnGrace said:


> A friend has been to Hocking Hills quite a few times and she really likes riding there. I've never been but from your pictures it looks like I'd enjoy it.


I really think you'd have a blast  I'm totally game to go again :lol: it's a nice place to ride really!

And I'm glad you had a good day! No reason to kick you in the behind though :lol:


----------



## greentree

Bwahaha! We have a choice between a lying cow and a bullmoose!

It is only Monday here. Unless I missed a day....

We had a MOST awesome ride yesterday!! 12 miles, at least half trotting....we would have gotten another 3 or 4 miles if a tree had not fallen across the trail. There was no way around it that we could find. At Mammoth Cave, you do not just wander off the trail.....you could get swallowed up by a sinkhole, or slide into 100' ravine!


----------



## Drifting

@ShirtHotTeez Yeah I voted last Wednesday. MD had early voting from the 27 OCT to the 3rd of Nov so I got it done. I'll be glad when tomorrow is over. 

Monday Funday! I think my Mom is coming to visit me this weekend.. which means I need to clean my house to 'Mom clean' standards.


----------



## PoptartShop

@Drifting I didn't vote, I didn't even know that about MD! Shows how much I know LOL.  Gonna have to vote tomorrow.

I confess...I had a really relaxing weekend. Enjoyed some nice wine. Watched a REALLY informative but REALLY sad documentary about the ivory/elephants.  It's called 'The Ivory Game' on Netflix. Sigh. But the ending did give me hope for the elephants. Really hoping.

Happy Monday! It wasn't pitch black when I woke up this morning...but I know when I get home from work it'll be dark. Sigh.


----------



## Mulefeather

I confess that along with moving...I bought a horse this weekend. 

The big beast of a haffie is now officially MIIIIIIINE!! After almost 6 long years I am a horse owner again! 

He was delivered from OH yesterday, I didn't get to see him until after sunset though because I was moving into my new house, so no light to snap pics unfortunately. I will try to get up there when I actually have light and get some good ones. In my moving, I also discovered that I still have all my grooming tools, so one more plus. 

So of course I'm now dead tired today, all my muscles hurt, but I can't wait to go spend some more time with him. He seemed unsure and a little standoffish last night (didn't help that the horse in the stall beside him was doing his best to try to bite him), but he let me pet on him, handle his legs, touch his belly, and scratch his chest. I think we'll get on okay  

And I've changed his name from "Kong" to "Sully". It just sounds like a big, strong, workaday kind of guy's name


----------



## Drifting

@*PoptartShop* I'm so sad about how dark it will be. That really puts me in the mood to do nothing. I liked the feeling that I slept in because of the hour set back but.. I already miss the sun. 
@*Mulefeather* YAYYYYYY CONGRATS!!! And Sully is an adorable name!


----------



## PoptartShop

I loooove the new name @*Mulefeather* . Congrats on moving too!!!  So happy for you that everything is coming together! Dying to see pictures.

Me too, when I get home from work it'll feel like bedtime already. & RIDING AT NIGHT ALL THE TIME??????? (except weekends) will not be fun! Ugh. We have arena lights, but still...I prefer daylight.


----------



## Change

My 100 lb pup is having seizures, so I'm working from home. Still sucks that I'm stuck inside the house instead of out playing with the horses!
@Mulefeather - congrats on getting Sully! Love the name and can't wait to see pics!
@Tazzie & @evilamc - Wow! Sounds like a really fun ride! Love the pictures, and Izzie looks like she was enjoying being a trail horse!
@GMA100 - beautiful pictures. You should be a professional photographer! You have wonderful 'eye.'
@DraftyAiresMum - I sure hope you get the house/barn property! I'm so jealous.


----------



## 6gun Kid

I confess I am mad at the dadgummed world today, so ignore me.


----------



## Change

6gun Kid said:


> I confess I am mad at the dadgummed world today, so ignore me.


Nope. Not gonna do it!


----------



## natisha

ShirtHotTeez said:


> I confess I just realized that we don't have the 'shout out' at the top of the page
> 
> so.... :happy-birthday8: :cheers: @natisha
> 
> 
> Have you all been out to vote? There is a lot of interest in our little ol' country. I hope you don't end up with that lying cow for a president. And she wants to open your borders to all and sundry, is it co-incidence that voting is so close to the anniversary of 9/11!! Every vote counts.


Thank you so much!


----------



## natisha

Change said:


> Nope. Not gonna do it!


Me either. He's hard to ignore.


----------



## JCnGrace

Happy Birthday Natisha, hope you have a good one.


----------



## PoptartShop

Happy birthday Natisha!!!
@6gun Kid NOT HAPPPPPPPPENING


----------



## JCnGrace

greentree said:


> Bwahaha! We have a choice between a lying cow and a bullmoose!
> 
> It is only Monday here. Unless I missed a day....
> 
> We had a MOST awesome ride yesterday!! 12 miles, at least half trotting....we would have gotten another 3 or 4 miles if a tree had not fallen across the trail. There was no way around it that we could find. At Mammoth Cave, you do not just wander off the trail.....you could get swallowed up by a sinkhole, or slide into 100' ravine!


I have ridden at Mammoth Cave a couple of times, it's been a few years though. There wasn't much that ever fazed JC but he hated going into that cave you can ride into. As soon as you got beyond the mouth and into the pitch black he put his brakes on every time. LOL



Mulefeather said:


> I confess that along with moving...I bought a horse this weekend.
> 
> The big beast of a haffie is now officially MIIIIIIINE!! After almost 6 long years I am a horse owner again!
> 
> He was delivered from OH yesterday, I didn't get to see him until after sunset though because I was moving into my new house, so no light to snap pics unfortunately. I will try to get up there when I actually have light and get some good ones. In my moving, I also discovered that I still have all my grooming tools, so one more plus.
> 
> So of course I'm now dead tired today, all my muscles hurt, but I can't wait to go spend some more time with him. He seemed unsure and a little standoffish last night (didn't help that the horse in the stall beside him was doing his best to try to bite him), but he let me pet on him, handle his legs, touch his belly, and scratch his chest. I think we'll get on okay
> 
> And I've changed his name from "Kong" to "Sully". It just sounds like a big, strong, workaday kind of guy's name


You got him? YAY!!!! May you have many enjoyable rides and drives with him.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@Mulefeather I'm so happy for you!! Congratulations!! I love his new name too, and I'm joining the ones that requested for lots of pictures 
@Change I hope your pup is better.
@natisha Happy Birthday!! Hope you have a really nice day


----------



## natisha

Wow, thanks everyone for the B-day wishes!
I'm taking the day off from work, hoping to go for a motorcycle ride, go vote then watch the election returns. 
(may get some action too)


----------



## jenkat86

Happiest of birthdays @natisha 

Not too cold in Wisconsin yet to ditch the bike?


----------



## natisha

jenkat86 said:


> Happiest of birthdays @natisha
> 
> Not too cold in Wisconsin yet to ditch the bike?


Thanks.
No, not too cold yet. I've got a nice jacket & a windshield. I'm fine unless it rains....or snows.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Happy birthday, natisha!! :hug:


----------



## natisha

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Happy birthday, natisha!! :hug:


Thank you. I don't feel as old as I am.


----------



## Tazzie

Happy birthday @natisha!! Enjoy the bike ride!



Change said:


> My 100 lb pup is having seizures, so I'm working from home. Still sucks that I'm stuck inside the house instead of out playing with the horses!
> @Mulefeather - congrats on getting Sully! Love the name and can't wait to see pics!
> @Tazzie & @evilamc - Wow! Sounds like a really fun ride! Love the pictures, and Izzie looks like she was enjoying being a trail horse!
> @GMA100 - beautiful pictures. You should be a professional photographer! You have wonderful 'eye.'
> @DraftyAiresMum - I sure hope you get the house/barn property! I'm so jealous.


Sorry about your pup :sad: my mom has a lab that has seizures as well. It's tough 

It was a blast! Izzie definitely liked the change of pace. I figured she'd balk or be an idiot a couple times, but I'm really proud of her. She enjoyed her brain break and not having the ride micromanaged at all. I always wanted her to be a versatile horse :lol:


----------



## 6gun Kid

@natisha Happy Birthday, Doll!


----------



## PoptartShop

@Change so sorry to hear about your dog. 

I confess...this Monday is going by so slow. Slow for anyone else???????


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

PoptartShop said:


> @Change so sorry to hear about your dog.
> 
> I confess...this Monday is going by so slow. Slow for anyone else???????


Super slow. And we just had an awful guest come in. He was just a complete jerk from the moment he walked in the door. :sad:


----------



## Change

I just found out I have a 4 pm meeting I have to attend at our Customer's facility. So - not only do I have to get dressed... I have to wear 'fancy' clothes. BAH!


----------



## PoptartShop

Ugh that sucks! I hope the meeting is quick so you can get back into some comfy clothes! 

Drafty...oh goodness, sounds like an a-hole! I hate people like that. Way to make the day even worse!


----------



## jenkat86

Change said:


> I just found out I have a 4 pm meeting I have to attend at our Customer's facility. So - not only do I have to get dressed... I have to wear 'fancy' clothes. BAH!


This makes me laugh.

I have to dress up everyday for work- but I work in a dirty coating facility. So I always wear cowboy boots...and I have some pretty fancy pairs. I got invited to a "women in manufacturing" event a few weeks ago, and my boss goes, "If you go, could you wear something other than boots?" All I could do was roll my eyes. So I went to the event...wearing my fanciest pair of boots and I got so many compliments on them!


----------



## Change

Dressing up, for me, means no jeans/comfy shoes/baggy shirt. 

I have to dress up every day, too, but since I'm working from home today, I'm still in jammies. Getting dressed in the afternoon just seems like So Much Trouble.

And the meeting is scheduled for an hour but may last longer depending on how vocal some of the attendees are. You know the ones I mean - those people that talk a lot, not to get to a group consensus, but to make themselves look knowledgeable to the bosses! Me? I'm going to do my mouse-in-the-shadows impression! ;-)


----------



## Change

The thing I've learned to hate the most
Is a doggone bothersome double post


----------



## 6gun Kid

Change said:


> I just found out I have a 4 pm meeting I have to attend at our Customer's facility. So - not only do I have to get dressed... I have to wear 'fancy' clothes. BAH!


 Fancy like that slinky, shiny dress?


----------



## PoptartShop

I wish I was in my pj's right now. Arggg I'm jealous. LOL. 
At my office we are business casual, which is nice. But right when I get home...bra comes off, & SWEATPANTS GO ON LOL


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

PoptartShop said:


> I wish I was in my pj's right now. Arggg I'm jealous. LOL.
> At my office we are business casual, which is nice. But right when I get home...bra comes off, & SWEATPANTS GO ON LOL


My job prior to getting hired at the hotel was at Goodwill. We wore jeans and uniform polos. It was awesome! Our dress code at the hotel is actually fairly strict, but I don't make anyone adhere to it completely because it's ridiculously difficult to find clothes that are within dress code (3/4 sleeve button-down shirts in blue, white, or "maize" for women), so as long as they're wearing Days Inn colors (blue, white, yellow, black) and are dressed professionally, I let it slide.


----------



## Change

6gun Kid said:


> Fancy like that slinky, shiny dress?


Not quite THAT fancy! LOL!! And I doubt I could pull off _that _look anymore. My hair would, at least, match the dress!


----------



## cbar

Happy Birthday @natisha - almost missed it!! Hope you have/are having a fab day!! 

I have to say that I am in a terrible mood right now. I have had an all sorts of crappy Monday and if i could cuss on this forum you bet I would be!! I was in Calgary working today when I get a text saying ALL the bloody cows that are kept on the field right behind our house are out (not our cows). And they are ALL in our yard. Shi...pooping all over my yard and eating all my horse hay and breaking my wheelbarrows. 

Got home in the dark so couldn't survey the damage - My folks were here to help round up the cows and feed my horses. I will be so choked if those cows ate all my good horse hay. 

Bleepin-bleep-bleepin!!!!*$%#@!

Oh yay @Mulefeather, congrats on the new pony!!!


----------



## JCnGrace

cbar said:


> Happy Birthday @*natisha* - almost missed it!! Hope you have/are having a fab day!!
> 
> I have to say that I am in a terrible mood right now. I have had an all sorts of crappy Monday and if i could cuss on this forum you bet I would be!! I was in Calgary working today when I get a text saying ALL the bloody cows that are kept on the field right behind our house are out (not our cows). And they are ALL in our yard. Shi...pooping all over my yard and eating all my horse hay and breaking my wheelbarrows.
> 
> Got home in the dark so couldn't survey the damage - My folks were here to help round up the cows and feed my horses. I will be so choked if those cows ate all my good horse hay.
> 
> Bleepin-bleep-bleepin!!!!*$%#@!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yay @*Mulefeather* , congrats on the new pony!!!


Won't the owner of the cows be responsible for any loss and damages? I hope it's not one of those cases that the answer is yes but good luck getting it from them.


----------



## JCnGrace

My Monday flew by but that tends to happen with all my days. Hubby is still on his best behavior so he helped me fill in all the holes in the barn floor with lime screenings. Hopefully that will be the last time we need to do it until they start trashing the barn again next fly season.


----------



## FaolchuThePainted

Sorry about your yard. I hope everything works out. I just found out that a certain kind of horse I've always liked the look of is actually some kind of Indonesian pony.


----------



## PoptartShop

@cbar that's horrible news!!!  UGH Not even your cows! That's ridiculous. Hopefully it doesn't happen again.
@JCnGrace aww that's good!  @FaolchuThePainted oooh that's interesting! 

I confess...I hate politics & I want this day to be over. LOL


----------



## greentree

I confess I am so proud of myself...lol. I got my domain name back!!!! 
DH missed the email to renew a couple of years ago and we lost it. 

Now, I just have to figure out how to get the stuff back on it....doh.

I really need to give up this electronics stuff, sell my farm, and move to the Mennonite community. 

Gotta go vote. Ugh. After @ShirtHotTeez post, ALL I can think about is that knock-knock joke about the cow!!!! 
A mind is a terrible thing to waste.....


----------



## GMA100

greentree said:


> I really need to give up this electronics stuff, sell my farm, and move to the Mennonite community.


What kind of Mennonites are they? I'm pretty sure Mennonites allow some electronics. Now I know Amish dont allow anything.


----------



## greentree

GMA100 said:


> What kind of Mennonites are they? I'm pretty sure Mennonites allow some electronics. Now I know Amish dont allow anything.


Here in KY, we seem to be backwards... These Mennonites have no running water, no electricity, no phone, even for men in a business, no motors of any kind. 
They do ALL of their power generation with horses.

It is quite AMAZING. I have the utmost admiration for them. They will allow you to ask them to charge you less, but they will NOT "keep the change" , because "that would not be honest".


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I confess that everyone in my family hates my sister-in-law and it makes me sad for my brother. My niece is getting married next year and my SIL was just here to visit from Georgia. SIL belittled all my niece's plans and called her a brat. We are pretty sure she's turning into the wicked queen from Snow White. No longer the fairest in the land and angry about losing her "throne." Makes me super glad she didn't come to my wedding last year. But, makes me sad my brother has to deal with her. He's only staying with her because of their kids (they have three boys left at home, ages 9 to 13).


----------



## GMA100

greentree said:


> GMA100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of Mennonites are they? I'm pretty sure Mennonites allow some electronics. Now I know Amish dont allow anything.
> 
> 
> 
> Here in KY, we seem to be backwards... These Mennonites have no running water, no electricity, no phone, even for men in a business, no motors of any kind.
> They do ALL of their power generation with horses.
> 
> It is quite AMAZING. I have the utmost admiration for them. They will allow you to ask them to charge you less, but they will NOT "keep the change" , because "that would not be honest".
Click to expand...

Aha! Is it Joe Wenger Mennonites? We used to live in KY and that was the kind we lived around. We actually tried going to church with ex Joe wengers, but that did NOT work for the Southern Baptist folks!


----------



## cbar

JCnGrace said:


> Won't the owner of the cows be responsible for any loss and damages? I hope it's not one of those cases that the answer is yes but good luck getting it from them.



I sincerely hope they will...I guess the mentioned that they would pay to clean up the yard. I will clean up the yard myself...I am more worried about the hay and WILL be asking them to reimburse me. I'm stressed out about having enough hay for winter as it is. The sad thing is those cows should have been moved off that pasture last month - they clearly don't have enough grass out there as they've been crowding the fence lines a lot lately. 

I will confess that I acted like a baby and may or may not have bawled like one on my drive home last night. LOL...I think with this on top of work, training and home renovations I am feeling a bit stressed. HA!


----------



## PoptartShop

Yay @greentree!  That's good to hear!!!

Me too, I'm voting after work. Ugh. 
@DraftyAiresMum, aw I feel for your brother. That has to be hard to deal with.  Sounds like she's a biznatch.


----------



## greentree

I confess...I am that person in my family.....I was my MIL's caregiver for12 years, never got one penny of help from DH's DB, while they travel around the world (literally), and *I* am the horrble person for letting her go live with her sister!


----------



## Mulefeather

@DraftyAiresMum - SIL sounds like a royal PITA. 
@greentree - I think in that instance you're allowed to be angry! 

And I confess that I've started telling people about the new horse, and I've had a bunch of people in my office go "Oh you bought a horse, you must be LOADED!" I feel like saying, don't get mad at me because I actually manage to budget my money and save for things I want.


----------



## greentree

You should say , yep, locked and loaded!!!


----------



## 6gun Kid

Mulefeather said:


> I feel like saying, don't get mad at me because I actually manage to budget my money and save for things I want.


 I tell people this all the time. My ex-wife used to burn through money like she found it in the road, the would ***** and complain when I would do things like go elk hunting in New Mexico. She would say your kids are living on ramen and mac and cheese, and you are off chasing elk in another state, blah, blah, blah. It finally stopped when I told her, in front of her mother, that if she budgeted like I did, my kids would be eating real meals, and if it ever came to that again, call me I would feed the kids!


----------



## greentree

Oops......apparently, I have turned into a helicopter parent....


----------



## JCnGrace

greentree said:


> Oops......apparently, I have turned into a helicopter parent....


I've heard that phrase before. What the heck does it mean?:shrug:


----------



## jenkat86

JCnGrace said:


> I've heard that phrase before. What the heck does it mean?:shrug:


You hover. 

Really all I can think of when I hear it is ..."Get to the choppa!" in my best Arnold Schwarzenegger voice.


----------



## cbar

OK....more on my cow-drama. I've texted the owner of the cows asking that he contact me when he has some time. I know he is busy combining (which is why the cows have not been moved yet) so I don't expect him to get back to me right away. I have no problem asking him to reimburse me for my hay and my wheelbarrow. 

BUT...the grass. We have about 1.5 acres of manicured lawn which is now destroyed. Does anyone know if these holes/pivots that were left in the lawn by the cows' feet will just remedy themselves? We are almost into winter when we will be getting snow - so landscaping right now isn't much of an option.


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582

Double post below, ugh


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582

I finally caught up!

Happy late birthday @nitasha;

I'm glad you got Sully @DraftyAiresMum, he's adorable!

Sorry to hear about your hay @cbar, hopefully they'll pay for it.


I confess that I finally combed out Cherokee's tail, after putting it off for a long time. It wasn't that bad though! Just twisted up, not really tangled. Still took me about an hour, but I didn't need any conditioner, just a comb and my fingers.  I'll post pictures in a little bit!


----------



## PoptartShop

@BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 aww can't wait to see it!  It was worth combing out, at least you didn't have to untangle it too much.  Job well done!
@greentree what's a helicopter parent? LOL I'm slow...I don't have any kids (yet anyway) so I am not in tune with the lingo haha.
@cbar he better reimburse you AND that's not cool about the land.  Sigh. One thing after another huh. Those darn cows!!

I confess...I'm sick of all the political crap on FB. I'm not super into politics but people are acting like they all of a sudden are...LOL. Shut up, vote, & that's that. No need to look silly.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

@Mulefeather, SIL was one of "those" girls in high school. Miss Popular, perfect hair, perfect body, all the boys wanted her. She thinks my brother should be eternally grateful that she chose him when she could have any guy she wanted. She's caused nothing but problems for our family since the day they started dating when he was 17 and she was 15. They had one son when she was 16 and he was 18 that they gave up for adoption, then she got pregnant AGAIN by my brother when she was 18 and he was 20. This time, my parents and hers basically forced them to get married. I have four handsome nephews and one ***** of a SIL out of the deal (they've been married almost 18 years and their oldest just turned 18). 

About ten years ago, we were all sitting around at my parents' house, chatting. Mom says to my sister that she gets my mom's antique secretary when my parents die, my oldest brother gets the grandfather clock, and I get the antique upright grand piano that my great grandpa won at the LA County fair back in 1908 and gave to my great grandma as a wedding gift. SIL pipes up and says "That's okay. We get Mom and Dad's house when they die." We all look at her like "*****, please." Mind you, my parents are 71 now and healthy, so this is all just BS-ing with my family. SIL was dead serious and still maintains to this day that she gets the house (that they're trying to sell) when they die.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

Good girl @greentree

Everyone should vote. Vote for who you want. Know what their policies are, what they stand for. It is not so very long ago we didn't have the right to vote, and had to fight for it. Would you throw it away.

Mind you, looking at voting booths on tv here, it is more of an ordeal for you as your crowds are much larger than what we have to deal with.


----------



## 6gun Kid

that is all


----------



## greentree

Hey, @GoldenHorse. ...LOOK what I got!!!


----------



## JCnGrace

cbar said:


> OK....more on my cow-drama. I've texted the owner of the cows asking that he contact me when he has some time. I know he is busy combining (which is why the cows have not been moved yet) so I don't expect him to get back to me right away. I have no problem asking him to reimburse me for my hay and my wheelbarrow.
> 
> BUT...the grass. We have about 1.5 acres of manicured lawn which is now destroyed. Does anyone know if these holes/pivots that were left in the lawn by the cows' feet will just remedy themselves? We are almost into winter when we will be getting snow - so landscaping right now isn't much of an option.


No, do you have a yard roller? It would be best to use it now while they are fresh.


----------



## JCnGrace

Here's a link to one just in case you don't know what I'm talking about.

Agri-Fab 18 x 48 Poly Tow Roller - For Life Out Here


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

@6gun Kid I have no words. There are not too many blokes deserve that. My eyes watered!

@PoptartShop politics affect everyone, whether interested or not. And this was a very different and particularly combative campaign.

Congrats to America for brave voting. IMO voting Trump in, and Britain's call on Brexit sums up that people don't want to give away their countries individuality to a one world order where they have no real control. So many are brainwashed by the system and just want to turn a blind eye to the surrender of the freedoms their grandparents fought and died for. Sorry Poptart, this one was important and all the world has been watching. DH is in hosp atm and we had radio on low, and _everyone _that came in to the (4 bed) room asked how things were going in your election.

Exciting times ahead.

:winetime:  celebrate, or drown your sorrows!!! lol


----------



## greentree

@ShirtHotTeez I am praying for your DH. 

I confess that I started wondering about training my stallion, Spirit, to run barrels. I may have dreamed this, but it has started to sound like fun. 

The Mennonite has a colt for sale....1/2 Standardbred ,1/4 Saddlebred, 1/4 Dutch Harness Horse. Says he will not be tall enough for the buggy in their community. Bright bay, with white socks. Dyamn......


----------



## PoptartShop

Ugh.

Anyway, it's pouring rain here so...getting to the barn won't be an option today it's looking like...I WANNA RIIIIIIIIIIIDE! Ugh. It's been 2 days! I'm having barn-fever hahaha.


----------



## Mulefeather

PoptartShop said:


> Ugh.
> 
> Anyway, it's pouring rain here so...getting to the barn won't be an option today it's looking like...I WANNA RIIIIIIIIIIIDE! Ugh. It's been 2 days! I'm having barn-fever hahaha.


Raining here too, and all I wanna do is go play with my new pony!! Why'd he have to come to me right at Daylight Savings time?!


----------



## Tazzie

Not raining here today, but did yesterday... Nick is going hunting, so no pony time. Haven't seen Izzie since Saturday *sigh* so much we've had to do this week that we just couldn't get out with the time change. I'm stopping to look at bareback pads though, so I'm pretty excited. Hoping to ride tomorrow. And no hits on my saddle yet, boo. I REALLY don't want to put it on ebay...

I did get my pictures back though!! EEK! So excited haha!

Here are a couple. I'll put the rest of the ones I bought in my journal


----------



## Mulefeather

@Tazzie , I LOVE THAT SECOND PICTURE! Izzie looks like a Breyer horse with that lovely extension


----------



## PoptartShop

I LOOOOOOOOOOOVE THE PICTURES @Tazzie!  Soooo lovely and perf!

Daylight savings time SUCKS @Mulefeather.  Nowadays when I get off work, & get to the barn past 5pm it's like DARK as ever. Not fair. So now I have to just get my butt up early on the weekend & ride in the morning LOL or daytime. During the week it's sucky.

Still raining here...wish it'd stop.


----------



## Tazzie

Thank you @Mulefeather! I think she does too  and you can see how happy she is written all over her face in that one. If there is one thing she loves, it's extending out! And I was letting her roll in that class!

Thanks @PoptartShop! I love them! Sorry about the rain though  and the no riding  no fun!!


----------



## PoptartShop

Rain kinda stopped...but when I get off work it's looking like it'll still be raining. Sigh.
AND! I forgot I have the chiro at 5pm. Yay...so that makes even less time at the barn tonight lol. Blahhhhhhhhh. I'm in a mood today apparently haha.


----------



## Mulefeather

I confess today has been hard. It's the 2nd anniversary of my grandmother's death, election results have me seeing red, I'm sleep-deprived and still ungodly sore from moving, and frankly it's all making me into a giant a-hole. I legitimately had to take some time out today because I started crying at my desk. So tonight I am gonna go visit the pony, even if it's just for a little bit to pet him and give him a couple treats. I feel bad that this week has been so nutty that I haven't even gotten out to see him since Sunday


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582

Sorry your day's been rough @Mulefeather

Hope the rain lets up soon @PoptartShop

Great pictures @Tazzie. I LOVE the 2nd one especially!

I finally got the pic of Cherokee's tail uploaded. Wanted to do a full body shot too so you can see how long it is, but it won't work. :/ I'll give you an idea though, he's 15.1 and pretty evened out (butt and shoulder). His tail is all the way down to his hocks and pretty thick.

Edit: I got it to download! Also he's standing on a hill, that's why he looks so butt high.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

@greentree thank you
@Tazzie Terrific pics, thanks for sharing
@Mulefeather, go easy on yourself you have just had a major upheaval. Pony time should be relaxing.


----------



## greentree

I confess, I am quite tired today! Stayed up, ok, napped off and on on the couch, but still...until 12:30 am watching the media backpedal about tge election, then had a nice long ride on Lucy, and did a couple of loads of laundry, AND got the email snafu on my website cleared up. Actually spoke to a helpful CSR....why can't they have those a ATT???


----------



## GMA100

@BlindHorseEunthusiast4582 he is so pretty! But you just put me to shame looking at my horses tails.

I confess I tested ALLERGIC TO HORSE HAIR :icon_frown::icon_frown: Good news is my allergy meds should take care of them if I take it before I go around horses.

I am soooo tired, I stayed up till 2:45 AM watching the debate. It was worth it, though, I couldn't stand going to bed not knowing who was getting in!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I confess my friend had to cancel our fun day  I'm a bit disappointed


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582

Thanks @GMA100, I'm lucky his owner lets me spend time with him. He got his mane combed too, and I think it grew an inch, lol. I'm sure your horses' tails look just fine. 

Too bad you're allergic to horse hair but at least your meds take care of it.

That stinks @Rainaisabelle, hopefully you guys can reschedule!


----------



## Change

greentree said:


> @ShirtHotTeez
> I confess that I started wondering about training my stallion, Spirit, to run barrels. I may have dreamed this, but it has started to sound like fun.
> 
> The Mennonite has a colt for sale....1/2 Standardbred ,1/4 Saddlebred, 1/4 Dutch Harness Horse. Says he will not be tall enough for the buggy in their community. Bright bay, with white socks. Dyamn......


Someone I know who lives two states up
Is dreaming of her stallion running the clover
And she met a bright Mennonite pony, a bay
So soon her money she'll have to hand over

She'll say she's just going to look once more
Then add to her stables a second to train
The stallion will learn to rate, turn and dig
The other will pull and be soft to the rein!

;-)




GMA100;9547066
I confess I tested ALLERGIC TO HORSE HAIR :icon_frown::icon_frown: Good news is my allergy meds should take care of them if I take it before I go around horses.[/QUOTE said:


> It's good your meds should take care of things. Nekkid horses look funny! :grin:


----------



## cbar

I don't think I have ever seen so much interest in an election before. Most of my co-workers stayed up to watch it...and we are in Canada! LOL. I guess following the results our Immigration website crashed. Weird!

I had to go get some American $$ exchanged today since I leave for Vegas in a few days. Holy smoke, our exchange rate sucks!!! 

I hope it stays nice tomorrow....I think I will have to poultice Tiger's leg again - it has quite a bit of fill and heat in it  Poor guy. 
@Tazzie, those photos are amazing! I think they are all lovely, but particularly the 2nd one. She looks so engaged in that photo.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I confess it's so hot here Roy stood in front of the sprinkler while I was moving it


----------



## JCnGrace

Rainaisabelle said:


> I confess it's so hot here Roy stood in front of the sprinkler while I was moving it


Mine love to be sprayed when it's hot out. Sometimes I have to stop just because they are getting too rambunctious in pushing each other out of the way. LOL


----------



## Change

Mine will stand outside in a downpour, but - even dripping with sweat - run from a sprinkler or the hose!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

It's 33degrees here it's so hot outside just leaving the house makes you sweat


----------



## JCnGrace

33 degrees is cold here, Rain. I know you're Celsius and we're Fahrenheit, it just struck me as funny.


----------



## Tazzie

Thanks @ShirtHotTeez!

Thanks @cbar! She's really starting to get the idea of engagement, and it's opening a whole lot more for her!



GMA100 said:


> @BlindHorseEunthusiast4582 he is so pretty! But you just put me to shame looking at my horses tails.
> 
> I confess I tested ALLERGIC TO HORSE HAIR :icon_frown::icon_frown: Good news is my allergy meds should take care of them if I take it before I go around horses.
> 
> I am soooo tired, I stayed up till 2:45 AM watching the debate. It was worth it, though, I couldn't stand going to bed not knowing who was getting in!


I'm allergic to horses as well, tested badly for it. I did allergy shots for 4 years and am just now able to be on just Zyrtec and Flonase. Granted, I'm also allergic to dust in general, so it wasn't worth cutting my animals out :lol: good luck with the meds!!

I confess... I bought a bareback pad last night. Since saddle searching is going slow, I wanted an option. Wish me luck as I have not cantered bareback in over 10 years...


----------



## PoptartShop

@Mulefeather me too about the results. I'm so sorry to hear that, I hope you have a better day today. 
@Rainaisabelle hopefully they can reschedule asap! You need that!!!
@BlindHorseEnthusiast4582, wow!!! Amazing job on his tail.  He's sucha handsome boy!
@GMA100 oh no! Glad you got some meds they better do the trick!

I confess...IT'S A SUNNY DAY TODAY...which means I'll be able to ride, have no chiro appt after work so yay!  I did help feed last night though, despite the pouring rain. So I did get to see Mr. Fuzzy face Redz lol. <3 him!

I hope everyone has a good day today!!!


----------



## greentree

Now I have country music lyrics running around in my head!!! 

Trying to fit horses, sneezing, kleenex, and antihistamine in ONE song is proving to be quite difficult.....

Somebody call Brad Paisley....


----------



## PoptartShop

LOL gotta love some Paisley! 

Speaking of sneezing, I've been sneezing all morning!


----------



## Rascaholic

greentree said:


> Here is my arena today.....


I want one!!!!


----------



## PoptartShop

I confess, been a quiet day here at the office but I do kinda wish it was busy because...I WANNA GET OUTTA HERE AND RIDE MY HORSE! LOL. Impatient problems hahaha.
Just ate some Purebread for lunch. Sooo yummy.


----------



## greentree

I confess I am so depressed, because I CAVED. I just signed up for fb. Ugh...


----------



## SwissMiss

greentree said:


> I confess I am so depressed, because I CAVED. I just signed up for fb. Ugh...



Yay! :winetime:


----------



## jenkat86

greentree said:


> I confess I am so depressed, because I CAVED. I just signed up for fb. Ugh...


Well you are in for a treat with all the political posts going around! :wink:


----------



## PoptartShop

YAY @greentree! Welcome to the dark side hahaha.

I confess...it's finally Friday...HAPPY FRIDAY! & Happy Veterans Day. Traffic this morning was smooth, wish it was like this every day lol.

I had a good ride last night. Didn't do anything too heavy, just some trotting without stirrups. Gotta prep for my lesson tomorrow again because it's still no-stirrup November. It's actually getting easier though which is awesome.


----------



## Tazzie

greentree said:


> I confess I am so depressed, because I CAVED. I just signed up for fb. Ugh...


I really am excited you joined!! :grin:

@PoptartShop, yay for no stirrup trotting!! I sure hope your lesson goes well!

We tried out our new bareback pad last night. And I didn't die!! Izzie was actually very good  I desperately needed this, so it's going to do me some good! Sucks she's leaving for a week (she's going to my best friend near Louisville for the week to have an issue looked at), but oh well. We still don't have a lead on a saddle, so bareback it is!!

This is the start of our bareback riding (not the start of the day, but in general since I have no idea how long I'll be...)

I was posting a bit, and she was so good. She stopped when I got unbalanced. She was a bit looky prior to this, but there were coyotes yapping where we could all hear it. We even cantered bareback!! I have not cantered bareback in over 10 years. I was a bit nervous (leftover from my accident), but Izzie was an angel. No bucking, no bolting, nothing out of control, and when she felt me become unbalanced she slowed down. This is a horse that RARELY takes care of her rider like that. I was shocked!


----------



## Mulefeather

I confess I am SO GLAD it's Friday!! This has been a tough week. 

I also confess that I feel I'm finally starting to conquer my anxiety about living somewhere new - I slept with the lights off ALL NIGHT last night! Doesn't seem like a big deal to most people, but GAD is a ****** to deal with when you live by yourself. I'll be OK with it in due time, it's just getting used to it and being discombobulated that bugs me. 

That, and the fact that my VERY LAST good bra bit the dust this morning  Time to go shopping, ugh.


----------



## GMA100

I confess I am mad, so this might come out as a rant. 
So, my Bro is in college and is coming home for Thanksgiving, at first he said he was bringing 2 friends with him, but now he's bringing SIX of them. And he told them his sisters have horses and now they are planning on riding them. 
True, we do have horses but they are all under 15hh except for my 2 yr old mustang gelding and I don't want anyone riding him yet, the other ridable ones are around 14.1hh and I really don't trust them with city folks and especially people that are way to big for them, so I have decided that if my horses can't protect themselves, I will! 
A few of his friends are girls and I'm sure they can sit on one of the mares if I lead her around, but I'm gonna have to say no to the big guys. I HATE saying no to people, especially strangers. 
Anyhow sorry for the rant, but I feel better now!


----------



## TuyaGirl

@greentree yay!! Add me, add me!! (Cristina Cooker) :grin:

@Tazzie you go, girl!! Nice ride :smile: I can do sitting trot bareback, but only on a vaulting horse with the grabbers (?). I use them very little for support, but I like to know they are there, lol! Never cantered bareback, and at least on my mare I guess I never will. She has an extremely forward canter and not the smoothest trot, so I stick with the walk. Plus her topline is very weak, I guess we would both hurt. 


I hope everyone has a great weekend, this will be my second (and last) taking care of all the horses / animals at the barn, as the Lusitano Fair is still going on. My mare will be a fire breathing dragon tomorrow, as she was inside all week. Not my favourite thing, of course, but during the week BO's brother stayed in charge of the barn and he usually does not let Tuya out when it's raining (there were some rain showers). 


Anyway let me tell you Tuya acts like a drama queen when she is left outside and is raining. She comes to the gate and stands there looking miserable, or prances like crazy to get out of her paddock. Will not even graze. For the little I know of her she was a school horse, maybe never got the chance to live outside on a paddock or pasture. She HAS to come in for the night, or she will even break the electric fence and then stays wondering around her stable area. On a few rare occasions she stayed out for a couple days during the summer, but that was it. Silly girl :grin:


----------



## cbar

Nice work @Tazzie!!! Nice job with the bareback work. I don't think I'd get half a 10m circle at a trot on my horse bareback...but you have inspired me and I'm thinking that once Tiger is sound again I might have to force myself to attempt some bareback stuff. 

Well guys, I am off to Vegas tonight! Finally done with this training program as the run is this weekend! Looking forward to some RnR after, just really hope i post the time I'm hoping to! I'm already feeling all jittery...the adrenaline is kicking in (plus I HATE flying). 

Everyone have a safe & happy weekend!


----------



## Mulefeather

@GMA100 , I would make your brother tell his friends that not everyone might get to ride because the horses can only handle so much, and also, this is not gonna be "Get on and go galloping across the fields". Maybe if you know some other people in the area who'd be willing to take some greenhorns on a trail ride over the holiday, and have horses to suit the big guys, you could offer that as an alternative.

You don't have to be nasty, just polite but firm. "No" is a complete sentence.


----------



## Tazzie

Mulefeather said:


> I confess I am SO GLAD it's Friday!! This has been a tough week.
> 
> I also confess that I feel I'm finally starting to conquer my anxiety about living somewhere new - I slept with the lights off ALL NIGHT last night! Doesn't seem like a big deal to most people, but GAD is a ****** to deal with when you live by yourself. I'll be OK with it in due time, it's just getting used to it and being discombobulated that bugs me.
> 
> That, and the fact that my VERY LAST good bra bit the dust this morning  Time to go shopping, ugh.


It'll get better! I hated living alone, but you do get used to it. Still exciting to be in your own place! Sorry about the bra though :sad: that always sucks!



TuyaGirl said:


> @greentree yay!! Add me, add me!! (Cristina Cooker) :grin:
> 
> @Tazzie you go, girl!! Nice ride :smile: I can do sitting trot bareback, but only on a vaulting horse with the grabbers (?). I use them very little for support, but I like to know they are there, lol! Never cantered bareback, and at least on my mare I guess I never will. She has an extremely forward canter and not the smoothest trot, so I stick with the walk. Plus her topline is very weak, I guess we would both hurt.
> 
> 
> I hope everyone has a great weekend, this will be my second (and last) taking care of all the horses / animals at the barn, as the Lusitano Fair is still going on. My mare will be a fire breathing dragon tomorrow, as she was inside all week. Not my favourite thing, of course, but during the week BO's brother stayed in charge of the barn and he usually does not let Tuya out when it's raining (there were some rain showers).
> 
> 
> Anyway let me tell you Tuya acts like a drama queen when she is left outside and is raining. She comes to the gate and stands there looking miserable, or prances like crazy to get out of her paddock. Will not even graze. For the little I know of her she was a school horse, maybe never got the chance to live outside on a paddock or pasture. She HAS to come in for the night, or she will even break the electric fence and then stays wondering around her stable area. On a few rare occasions she stayed out for a couple days during the summer, but that was it. Silly girl :grin:


Izzie has an extremely forward canter too, which also included a couple of bucks normally. Thankfully, there was no bucking, but she was still forward. But she comes back to me when asked! Her trot, when engaged, is very bouncy but I have gotten used to sitting it in the saddle. This is just good for my balance :wink: and necessary for now until we find a saddle that fits her and me. Such a pain.

Good luck with Tuya tomorrow! And happy Friday!!



cbar said:


> Nice work @Tazzie!!! Nice job with the bareback work. I don't think I'd get half a 10m circle at a trot on my horse bareback...but you have inspired me and I'm thinking that once Tiger is sound again I might have to force myself to attempt some bareback stuff.
> 
> Well guys, I am off to Vegas tonight! Finally done with this training program as the run is this weekend! Looking forward to some RnR after, just really hope i post the time I'm hoping to! I'm already feeling all jittery...the adrenaline is kicking in (plus I HATE flying).
> 
> Everyone have a safe & happy weekend!


I'm definitely better going straight than on a circle. This is pinpointing all the weaknesses I have that needed addressing. It's going to take work, and I'm going to be sore, but it'll be worth it to bring my balance back up. Trot is definitely harder than walk or canter, but canter made me nervous since Izzie is forward and been known to buck. I lunged her first to warm her back up :lol: and to expel SOME energy!

Have fun in Vegas!!
@GMA100, I agree with Mulefeather. You don't have to be rude, but you can make it known riding won't happen for everyone.


----------



## TuyaGirl

*Sorry edit time has passed* - I've cantered bareback but only on vaulting classes, in the very beginning of my lessons. That's what I was trying to say. Duh me 

@*GMA100* what Mule said, I have no problem saying no to heavier people, as my mare's back is not the strongest. Her well being is first and you're doing the right thing for your horses.

@Tazzie thanks!! I will need it, she can get a but high strung while being led to her paddock on these occasions. I don't blame her. She wants to roll, and stretch her back with a few bucks and farts  Then she is back to her old self


----------



## PoptartShop

@*Mulefeather* no, that is a big deal!!!! Good for you!  It can definitely be hard. It'll get easier each night! Happy Friday! I'm glad this week is over too, whew. I need some more bras too! Can never have enough.
@*GMA100* , yes, stick to your gut and say no! Plus you don't want to be held responsible either if something happens. They should understand!
@*TuyaGirl* LOL little drama queen on your hands!:grin: @*Tazzie* you look GREAT!!!  I want my posting trot with no-stirrups to look like yours LOL @cbar enjoy and be safe!!!


----------



## greentree

I confess the "cognitive distortions" aka lies, are getting on my nerves. 
The child was supposed to have a riding lesson at a h/j farm yesterday, her first ever on a school horse. 
This morning, I ask her about the lesson...."it was cancelled because she had to go to a show...she did not call and let me know...." Uh huh.sure.


----------



## GMA100

Thanks @Mulefeather ! My bro is NOT a horsie person, so I guess he thought that if I can gallop around the fields, so can everyone else!
I wish there was someone else in the area, but the closest stables are around 45 minutes away from where we live.


----------



## JCnGrace

GMA100 said:


> Thanks @*Mulefeather* ! My bro is NOT a horsie person, so I guess he thought that if I can gallop around the fields, so can everyone else!
> I wish there was someone else in the area, but the closest stables are around 45 minutes away from where we live.


I'd pull your brother aside the minute he arrived home and tell him horse riding is off the agenda and why (except if the girls wanted to be led around on one). They are his friends, let him be the bad guy.


----------



## PoptartShop

I confess...just ate a cheesesteak for lunch. IT WAS DELICIOUS THOUGH.


----------



## GMA100

JCnGrace said:


> I'd pull your brother aside the minute he arrived home and tell him horse riding is off the agenda and why (except if the girls wanted to be led around on one). They are his friends, let him be the bad guy.


I'll probably do something of the sort!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I confess that I inadvertently started family drama. :icon_rolleyes: I posted on FB that my mom had assigned me to make mashed potatoes and no-bake pumpkin cheesecake for Thanksgiving. My aunt asked if we were going to my other aunt and uncle's house (which everyone usually does). I said no, because my mom had told me that my sister and brother-in-law and the kids were doing their own thing, so my parents were going to stay home and do whatever. Come to find out, according to my sister, my parents bailed on them while they were trying to make plans. So, knowing my sister, she's going to confront my mom about it and then it'll just spiral down from there. Ugh!


----------



## PoptartShop

@DraftyAiresMum, aww that sucks.  Hey, you didn't start it! They shouldn't have done that in the first place. Ugh! 

Just changed into my breeches, ready to get outta the office & into the saddle. Thanks @Tazzie, I'll think of you while doing no-stirrup work in my lesson tomorrow, to motivate me to get my seat right! LOL. My poor thighs, they hurt from last night's work too haha. Oh well, all the motivation to do better! 
Probably not doing no-stirrup work tonight. My legs need a break haha. There will be plenty of that in the AM. Going to work on some canter circles.


----------



## Cammey

My confession: I ended up getting really, really sick Wednesday night - to the point I couldn't sleep. Didn't work Thursday to try to recover. Probably could have gotten back to work today... but opted instead to take a second day off so that I could recover more fully and hopefully be healthy enough to take my riding lesson tomorrow.

I'm not sure if this means my new hobby is making me take better care of myself and be more responsible with my physical health or if this is a dangerous new bout of career irresponsibility.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

@GMA100 I would be spitting tacks if my family did that to me.

Just because YOU have a horse does not mean HE can invite all and sundry to ride it. Does he have a motorbike? or even a car. Tell him you have invited your friends to have a ride, then see how he feels. If he asked you first and you were ok with it, that would be different.


----------



## Captain Evil

ShirtHotTeez said:


> @GMA100 I would be spitting tacks if my family did that to me.
> 
> Just because YOU have a horse does not mean HE can invite all and sundry to ride it. Does he have a motorbike? or even a car. Tell him you have invited your friends to have a ride, then see how he feels. If he asked you first and you were ok with it, that would be different.


Oh, ditto! I have a simple rule. I don't sleep with your husband, you don't ride my horse. 

I would just say sorry, they are in training, too young, whatever. Also, what about the liability?

I was taking care of a three year old thoroughbred stallion with a bowed tendon once, and a guy took my saddle and rode the horse without my consent or knowledge. Guy ended up getting smashed up on a tree, my Kieffer was gouged all over, and the horse was all stressed out and re-injured. The guy tried to sue the horse owner...


----------



## Tazzie

PoptartShop said:


> @DraftyAiresMum, aww that sucks.  Hey, you didn't start it! They shouldn't have done that in the first place. Ugh!
> 
> Just changed into my breeches, ready to get outta the office & into the saddle. Thanks @Tazzie, I'll think of you while doing no-stirrup work in my lesson tomorrow, to motivate me to get my seat right! LOL. My poor thighs, they hurt from last night's work too haha. Oh well, all the motivation to do better!
> Probably not doing no-stirrup work tonight. My legs need a break haha. There will be plenty of that in the AM. Going to work on some canter circles.


You can do it!! Your seat will thank you :wink: and really. Pretty sure all of us could benefit with no stirrup work! Can't have too good of a seat!

I am so thankful I do not have to get up at 5:30 tomorrow... and that I have great kids who sleep in until after 9 even with the time change :lol:


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

Captain Evil said:


> Oh, ditto! I have a simple rule. I don't sleep with your husband, you don't ride my horse.
> 
> I would just say sorry, they are in training, too young, whatever. Also, what about the liability?
> 
> I was taking care of a three year old thoroughbred stallion with a bowed tendon once, and a guy took my saddle and rode the horse without my consent or knowledge. Guy ended up getting smashed up on a tree, my Kieffer was gouged all over, and the horse was all stressed out and re-injured. The guy tried to sue the horse owner...


I hope they countered with theft


----------



## JCnGrace

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I confess that I inadvertently started family drama. :icon_rolleyes: I posted on FB that my mom had assigned me to make mashed potatoes and no-bake pumpkin cheesecake for Thanksgiving. My aunt asked if we were going to my other aunt and uncle's house (which everyone usually does). I said no, because my mom had told me that my sister and brother-in-law and the kids were doing their own thing, so my parents were going to stay home and do whatever. Come to find out, according to my sister, my parents bailed on them while they were trying to make plans. So, knowing my sister, she's going to confront my mom about it and then it'll just spiral down from there. Ugh!


And this is one of the reasons I don't do facebook. Starting drama by seemingly innocent little comments that come back to bite you in the butt. 

Not that you're in any way to blame Drafty, you're not. I've seen examples of this within my own family over what I would consider to be nothing.



Captain Evil said:


> Oh, ditto! I have a simple rule. I don't sleep with your husband, you don't ride my horse.
> 
> I would just say sorry, they are in training, too young, whatever. Also, what about the liability?
> 
> I was taking care of a three year old thoroughbred stallion with a bowed tendon once, and a guy took my saddle and rode the horse without my consent or knowledge. Guy ended up getting smashed up on a tree, my Kieffer was gouged all over, and the horse was all stressed out and re-injured. The guy tried to sue the horse owner...


Isn't that crazy? I luckily had so many opportunities to ride other peoples' horses growing up and while I'd love to pay that forward you just can't for fear of getting sued. Even if they lose you're still out the cost of time and a lawyer.


----------



## JCnGrace

I confess that I've been too lazy to make any confessions this week. LOL

So...Tuesday afternoon hubby and I went to town and I got too many groceries. They had a lot of canned goods on sale so I stocked up. Wednesday I'm rearranging the pantry to make room for new stuff and I found a can of pie filling that expired *TEN *years ago. Not that it was the only thing that had expired but it was the oldest. And second confession is I finally just got everything put away today. Now before you think I'm totally lazy instead of just a bit lazy, Thursday hubby had carpal tunnel surgery so that day was pretty much spent sitting around the hospital.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

The only person who rides my horse other then me is my partner and he just walks around on him which I find hilarious


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I confess I want to ride but I also don't want to come back to my house looking like a ripe tomato


----------



## SwissMiss

Rainaisabelle said:


> I confess I want to ride but I also don't want to come back to my house looking like a ripe tomato


Discovered the sweat-activated cooling shirts 2 summers ago. Long sleeves to protect against sunburn and they WORK!


----------



## SwissMiss

It is that time of the year again - winter is coming and I am wondering if I should invest in some blankets :think:


----------



## Change

greentree said:


> I confess I am so depressed, because I CAVED. I just signed up for fb. Ugh...


NOOOOOOOOO!!!!!



SwissMiss said:


> It is that time of the year again - winter is coming and I am wondering if I should invest in some blankets :think:


We live in the South, Swiss Miss! The horses will be just fine! ;-) Tango looks like a black fuzz ball right now with his winter coat. Cally has wintered up, too, but it isn't as visible, although you can feel it.

My concession to the cool-down was to put the back wall of their shelter up last night. Tango kept eyeing the ladder like it was some kind of scary, big spider! LOL. 

Long week at work is finally over. Weekend, and horse time is here! YAY!!


----------



## SwissMiss

Change said:


> We live in the South, Swiss Miss! The horses will be just fine! ;-) Tango looks like a black fuzz ball right now with his winter coat. Cally has wintered up, too, but it isn't as visible, although you can feel it.
> 
> My concession to the cool-down was to put the back wall of their shelter up last night. Tango kept eyeing the ladder like it was some kind of scary, big spider! LOL.
> 
> Long week at work is finally over. Weekend, and horse time is here! YAY!!


Lol, I know :wink: But the BO pulled out mountains of blankets and the oldies already spend their nights in the barn or wrapped up... And there is no shelter out except bushes and trees...
So I start to wonder... In addition, it would be a very good reason for some (horse) retail therapy :grin:


----------



## JCnGrace

SwissMiss said:


> It is that time of the year again - winter is coming and I am wondering if I should invest in some blankets :think:


That is one of those items that you should have "just in case". LOL In other words it's extremely rare for me to use them but I have them. I had an elderly mare that would start shivering if it was cold and damp so she'd get a blanket then and I'd blanket when we went camping if the temps were really going to drop overnight and the horses were tied and not able to move around much. Other than that I've never felt the need to use them.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

SwissMiss said:


> It is that time of the year again - *winter is coming* and I am wondering if I should invest in some blankets :think:












Sorry. Had a George R. R. Martin/GoT moment. :lol:


----------



## SwissMiss

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Sorry. Had a George R. R. Martin/GoT moment. :lol:


Exactly why I chose that wording:wink: even though I am strictly a reader of GoT:wink:
@JCnGrace, that is what I am wondering about  we _are_ in the South and it doesn't get cold enough to worry me, as my mare is young and healthy. It's the wet and windy and cold days (the few we have)... Last year there was no way I could have put a blanket on her without her killing herself (apparently never saw a blanket before in her life, lol), but it's a different story now... And after seeing how readily she accepted a fly mask this summer... Apparently she likes being pampered


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I confess, 9 'months to go and my beautiful foal will be born !


----------



## greentree

@SwissMiss you ,I mean Raya, absolutely need a blanket!!!

Heather sent me a darling picture of me on Lucy! Lucy is darling, I am old and fat...

I confess I cracked those people up at the Backcountry Horsemen's meeting!!
I am now a member, and on the planning committee for the May 20, 2017 fundraiser!

But they were trying to get one lady to chair the committee, and she said, "I have 5 grandchildren!", then the horsecamp owner said, " I have 4 grandchilren", so I asked, "Are we auctioning these kids off for the fundraiser???" How could I pass that up??


----------



## SwissMiss

@greentree :rofl::rofl::rofl: about auctioning off the grandkids! 

And you are such a good enabler!!!! It's bad for me that I get various horse catalogs, showing me what my poor, neglected horse _needs_ :twisted:


----------



## Drifting

I confess I haven't checked in on this in a day or two and I'm all lost!

I sold my english saddle (Cause lets face it when am I going to use it?) and turned around and bought a new pair of stirrups to try on the trail.


----------



## greentree

SwissMiss said:


> @greentree :rofl::rofl::rofl: about auctioning off the grandkids!
> 
> And you are such a good enabler!!!! It's bad for me that I get various horse catalogs, showing me what my poor, neglected horse _needs_ :twisted:


Absolutely!!! Those catalogues are all about NEED, not about profit!!!


----------



## Blue 42

I got on my horse bareback a week after breaking my arm. That was not my smartest moment.


----------



## JCnGrace

Blue 42 said:


> I got on my horse bareback a week after breaking my arm. That was not my smartest moment.


That sounds like a pretty typical horse person.


----------



## JCnGrace

So far my no stirrup November consists of me sitting on Flash in the barn today for about 5 minutes. Completely spur of the moment thing just because he was lined up perfectly for me to slide right on. Since he didn't have so much as a halter on the only riding this consisted of was him voluntarily walking a few feet. LOL


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker

A few new confessions:
We re did the inside of the barn and set up new temporary stalls for the two horses today, and I confess I got quite angry when Trouble walked in and did a double take, expecting to go to his usual spot and plowing me over in the process. 

I also confess that I am partaking in "new- stirrup November". I haven't ridden with stirrups for almost a year and a half now due to a broken foot/torn ligaments in my ankle that caused me extreme pain. November first was the exact day I put my feet back into the stirrups. Talk about strange!


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

JCnGrace said:


> I confess that I've been too lazy to make any confessions this week. LOL
> 
> So...Tuesday afternoon hubby and I went to town and I got too many groceries. They had a lot of canned goods on sale so I stocked up. Wednesday I'm rearranging the pantry to make room for new stuff and I found a can of pie filling that expired *TEN *years ago. Not that it was the only thing that had expired but it was the oldest. And second confession is I finally just got everything put away today. Now before you think I'm totally lazy instead of just a bit lazy, Thursday hubby had carpal tunnel surgery so that day was pretty much spent sitting around the hospital.


That is the best laugh I have had in sooooo long :rofl:

I confess to a blond moment. I've left my laptop power cord at the hospital so laptop will run for less than an hour without it....counting down fast.......


----------



## JCnGrace

ShirtHotTeez said:


> That is the best laugh I ha...ve had in sooooo long :rofl:
> 
> I confess to a blond moment. I've left my laptop power cord at the hospital so laptop will run for less than an hour without it....counting down fast


What is even funnier is that when I shook the can you could hear the cherries thumping around. All liquid must have been dried up and the cherries petrified (as in turned to stone). I thought about opening up the can but the thought of what it might look and smell like petrified me (as in scared).:eek_color:


----------



## greentree

I confess it kind of made my heart flutter... I was sitting on the porch watching the sunset, and the mail FINALLY came(normally, it is around NOON), and I decided, since it was dark, to drive the truck up (my driveway is 1/4 mile long,and I was worn out from washing the house...aka lazy).

When I got to the end of the driveway, my sweet Lucy had walked down to meet me! That's so sweet but YAY. Yet ANOTHER non salable horse. Gahh!!!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I confess that I've been really randomly emotional lately. The strangest things make me tear up. Ads on TV, not-even-remotely-emotional videos on FB, something someone says. It's getting really annoying.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

??pregnant??

I confess to surprise and shock. Surprise, we felt an earthquake late last night, felt like a cradle rocking back and forward (not side to side). I knew it had to be bad somewhere for us to feel it in Hamilton(middle-ish of north island). Shock, the reality is that two are confirmed dead due to the quake (one person their house collapsed). Wellington (our capital) is shut down completely and the main road in to Wellington along the coast has major slips (in bold capital letters), all public transport is stopped and they are telling people to stay out of the CBD. The actual original quake was 7.8 though most places still reporting 7.5 and 135km north of Christchurch. So much damage.

On the plus side the media have for now ditched all the negative about Trump, and I guess the Americans that were supposedly wanting to move to New Zealand might consider other destinations a better deal.

mg: :charge:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I saw that about the quake, @ShirtHotTeez. Scary! I saw somewhere it was a 7.8 magnitude and caused a tsunami. :shock:

Every pregnancy test has been negative and Aunt Flo visited at the beginning of the month (73 days late). I just don't know.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Stress can make your menstrual cycle irregular


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

@DraftyAiresMum if you are concerned ask to be referred for an ultrasound.

The tsunami was 2 meters high. I heard one report that it was the cause of the house collapsing but I'm not sure about that detail. It must be a terrifying time for those who live between Christchurch and Wellington. They are getting some strong after-shocks and they could go on for some time. I am 500 or so kms from Wellington.


----------



## JCnGrace

ShirtHotTeez said:


> @*DraftyAiresMum* if you are concerned ask to be referred for an ultrasound.
> 
> The tsunami was 2 meters high. I heard one report that it was the cause of the house collapsing but I'm not sure about that detail. It must be a terrifying time for those who live between Christchurch and Wellington. They are getting some strong after-shocks and they could go on for some time. I am 500 or so kms from Wellington.


Glad you're ok ShirtHotTeez!


----------



## TuyaGirl

Hope you had a great weekend!! :grin:


My back hurts, taking care of the barn alone was hard work. But in the end you could eat on the ground (sort of, lol!!). As I said before, gives me a lot more pleasure and I feel more motivated to clean the barn than my own house 


Didn't do much with Tuya besides a good groom and a failed attempt to rasp her hooves, she was going crazy with the bugs and would not stand still, besides swiping constantly her belly with her back hooves (I am trying to rasp between trims, as all the farrier can do is a pasture trim, oh well...). It was night by 5.30 pm and I had not much time left after all the cleaning, water filling, feeding, you name it.


She lead ok to the paddock unlike I thought, but sure is a diva, because when I went to pick her up there were like 2 drops of rain and she tried to trot back to her stable. But then looks like she picks her own poop to lay in on purpose :shrug:


Yesterday morning she opened up the paddock's gate by herself and was grazing outside. Should have seen her face when she saw me. She was livid (as a chestnut can be, lol!!) and tried to go back in, but could not find the narrow opening she had left, so had a mild panic attack. Silly girl. The grass was not even greener on the outside of the fence :mrgreen:


----------



## workforit

Response to not liking being alone with horses: People are all different. I am always alone with my two horses and do everything by myself and wouldn't want it any other way. I love it. There are so many things to constantly get better at with them. Never a dull moment.


----------



## PoptartShop

Happy Monday everyone! 
I had a nice relaxing weekend.

Saturday, did REALLY WELL in my lesson!!! More no-stirrup work of course. I'm doing a lot better with my posting. We even did some 2-pointing over some poles. Redz did very well. <3 him. Then I saw a really good movie, Hacksaw Ridge. IT'S A MUST-SEE. So good & such an amazing, touching story (it's based on a true story also). Then yesterday went to my parents for din-din, enjoyed some wine & Netflix with my Mommadukes too, was a good day! Back to the grind...
@ShirtHotTeez glad you're okay, that's scary! 
@DraftyAiresMum, awww that sucks. I agree that stress could be a factor too. Or maybe some hormone imbalances?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

ShirtHotTeez said:


> @DraftyAiresMum if you are concerned ask to be referred for an ultrasound.
> 
> The tsunami was 2 meters high. I heard one report that it was the cause of the house collapsing but I'm not sure about that detail. It must be a terrifying time for those who live between Christchurch and Wellington. They are getting some strong after-shocks and they could go on for some time. I am 500 or so kms from Wellington.


I don't have the money to and I don't have insurance. Really sucks, to be honest.

Glad you're far away from the epicenter! All those in Christchurch and Wellington will be in our prayers.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

I really hope Trump does something great with you health care. You would get that ultrasound as a routine check here. Hospital visits are free, if you are signed up to a regular doctor it is $17.50 or up to about $60 for another doctor if you are out of town for instance. Medicines are subsidized so although there is a cost at the chemist/pharmacy it could be worse. We are very lucky with our system and I hope you get something like it over there.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Yeah, the last time I went to the doctor without insurance cost me $60 for a basic check. When my husband went in for his follow-up appointment with a gastro-interologist after his ER visit, they wanted $400 for just the consultation. I had X-rays done on a cash-pay basis a couple of years ago and they ended up costing me almost $200.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I confess, hasn't been a great start to the week Roy's shoe came off and dug into his foot luckily we got it off, I had my clinical exam and I'm just feeling out of it :/


----------



## Change

greentree said:


> When I got to the end of the driveway, my sweet Lucy had walked down to meet me! That's so sweet but YAY. Yet ANOTHER non salable horse. Gahh!!!


Funny how they know just how to hit the heart-strings, isn't it? Cally wasn't a real friendly horse until I brought Tango home. Now, though, she insists on getting her fair share of neck-scratchings. And she's so cute when I'm scratching, she giraffes, her eyes get hooded and her nose twitches. How can you not LOVE that?

No riding for me this weekend. Household and yard chores finally piled up to OMG!! THE JUNGLE HAS TAKEN OVER level, so I spent most of the weekend attempting to reclaim (some of) my non-horse yard. I found my back patio.


----------



## JCnGrace

I confess for the last couple of days my dog has been driving me CRAZY! He wants out and 5 minutes later back in and an hour later it starts all over again. Hunting season just started so I'm pretty sure he just wants out so he can smell all the interesting odors from blood & guts and then once he's out there he realizes it's getting downright chilly so wants back in. He's so good about not having accidents in the house I hate to ignore him when he asks to go out even though I'm fairly certain he doesn't need to go potty.


----------



## Tazzie

Rainaisabelle said:


> I confess, hasn't been a great start to the week Roy's shoe came off and dug into his foot luckily we got it off, I had my clinical exam and I'm just feeling out of it :/


I hope you feel better :sad: and hopefully Roy gets his shoes back on!
@greentree, sounds like another keeper :lol: OH! And if you're free Sunday, my friend is having an open house at her barn :wink: she was the one set up with the tack at the San N Tone show last year. Izzie and I may be doing a demo ride too!

I will confess, I have myself in a mess. My neck is absolutely a mess. Stress over finding a saddle. Stress over Izzie. My upper back/neck is where I carry stress. Been working on relaxing and calming down, but think my neck is too far gone :/ I have a chiro on Friday, and then I think I'm going to book a massage next week. Nothing I've done will relieve it.

On the Izzie front, she's being treated for a strange muscle thing. Not a disease, but just the muscles in her left hind were getting super tight. We started her on laser therapy on Sunday night and absolutely saw instant results. She gets her second treatment today. She's being stalled with my best friend for now since the girl treating her is just down the road. It made sense. We pick her up on Sunday I believe. But we may FINALLY be able to quit trying to deal with it, and instead treat it as a maintenance issue. Which is good. Izzie felt a lot better, which made me feel a lot better. Hoping the second one goes well!! I miss that sassy girl though


----------



## PoptartShop

@Rainaisabelle, hope you feel better chicky!  Roy too!
@Change that's what I did Sunday, cleaned cleaned cleaned. YAY! Feels great doesn't it?!
@JCnGrace hahah indecisive dog!
@Tazzie awww I hope the stress dies down.  You definitely need Friday so you can hit the chiro & a massage will help too. Will also help you relax! I'm dying to get to the chiro after work today, my back is all tense.
So happy for Izzie that she's getting treatment and she's feeling better. Now you just need to feel better too! 

I confess...went to my neuropain doctor I had gone to years ago for my back pain (from another accident) & whew...the tests they did kinda hurt. Got some acupuncture but it hurt for some reason, then they did some EMG test (electromagnetic stuff) & it stung. I wasn't a happy camper LOL. I'm going back in a month to see about injections, but it's a bit too soon so I'm sticking with the chiro for now. Maybe I'll get injections next year but I don't wanna jump the gun either.

Going to TRY to get a little ride in after the chiro later after work. Sigh. I'm a bit depressed about my hamster Brownie. She's over 2yrs old (really old for a hamster) & she isn't doing too well, I don't think she's going to last much longer. I'm spending as much time with her as I can...she's sucha snuggly little thing. <3 Just wanna rush home today to make sure she's OK, my little old lady


----------



## greentree

I do have to keep her long enough to get our pas de deus in!!! Hahaha...as if I have offers.

That open house sounds super fun!! Where is her barn? 
Saturday is our anniversary, and DH owes me a trip to Covington! I have a couple of great aunts who joined the convent there, and I want to see their graves. Strange, I know.

Glad Izzie is showing improvement on her rehab!


----------



## Tazzie

PoptartShop said:


> @Tazzie awww I hope the stress dies down.  You definitely need Friday so you can hit the chiro & a massage will help too. Will also help you relax! I'm dying to get to the chiro after work today, my back is all tense.
> So happy for Izzie that she's getting treatment and she's feeling better. Now you just need to feel better too!
> 
> I confess...went to my neuropain doctor I had gone to years ago for my back pain (from another accident) & whew...the tests they did kinda hurt. Got some acupuncture but it hurt for some reason, then they did some EMG test (electromagnetic stuff) & it stung. I wasn't a happy camper LOL. I'm going back in a month to see about injections, but it's a bit too soon so I'm sticking with the chiro for now. Maybe I'll get injections next year but I don't wanna jump the gun either.
> 
> Going to TRY to get a little ride in after the chiro later after work. Sigh. I'm a bit depressed about my hamster Brownie. She's over 2yrs old (really old for a hamster) & she isn't doing too well, I don't think she's going to last much longer. I'm spending as much time with her as I can...she's sucha snuggly little thing. <3 Just wanna rush home today to make sure she's OK, my little old lady


I hope it helps. I'm always horrible about getting myself help, but stop at nothing to help Izzie :lol: but I need to. It's been hurting since Friday night/Saturday morning. Just been miserable with it.



greentree said:


> I do have to keep her long enough to get our pas de deus in!!! Hahaha...as if I have offers.
> 
> That open house sounds super fun!! Where is her barn?
> Saturday is our anniversary, and DH owes me a trip to Covington! I have a couple of great aunts who joined the convent there, and I want to see their graves. Strange, I know.
> 
> Glad Izzie is showing improvement on her rehab!


YES!! We really need to get on that :lol:

Her barn is in Simpsonville, right behind the mall  it starts at 10 am I believe, and we will be there from around then until 1:30. DH wants to hunt in the evening :lol: yay for Covington! I used to work in Covington before I got my current job  it's a neat town!

And me too! I know my friend will update me as soon as they are done since she knows I worry about her. But she is in good hands! I'm just glad some very knowledgeable people are working with her. Our vet here is really only good for shots, dentals and coggins/health certificates. Really not much else. I didn't feel comfortable asking his opinions on it, so this was my alternative. It was a relief seeing her so much happier, if a bit confused that it suddenly wasn't as tight :lol:


----------



## Mulefeather

I confess I spent my evening at the vet's last night, and not even for one of my animals. 

My friend does not drive, and her cat has had major issues for the last year. She lives pretty close to the edge financially due to disability, so regular vet visits haven't exactly been something she can afford. Last night she called me saying the cat was dehydrated and had not pooped in 4 days, and was vomiting clear foam. I convinced her this was a real emergency, went and picked her and the cat up, and drove to a vet's in another town. 

So, $700+ dollars later, she's got a diagnosis of hyper-thyroid and possibly worms. She's also actually managed to damage her own muscles straining to poop so much. Poor thing. And even through all the poking and prodding, poor old Spike was purring and head-butting everyone. She is a super-sweet cat and hopefully she'll make a full recovery now that she's been seen to.


----------



## PoptartShop

@Mulefeather Aww that was nice of you to do that for her. Such a good friend. She's lucky to have you.
So sorry to hear about her cat, that's terrible. I hope she makes a full recovery as well!


----------



## TuyaGirl

@Mulefeather One of my cats has frequent urinary disorders, and although it's a different ailment/situation it's very painful to watch him try to use the litter box with no success until the antibiotics start to do their job, so yeah, you did right by helping them, and I hope he has a speedy recovery.

@PoptartShop I also hope your hamster is doing ok, give her lots of love  And have a nice ride later if you manage to go and see Red


----------



## PoptartShop

Thank you @TuyaGirl, yeah I might not have time because my chiro appt is an hour long, I'll probably just groom Redz before feed time tonight. Need to hurry home to my little hamster.  Worried about her today. Tomorrow I am DEFINITELY riding!  We got some hoodies made at our barn too, so I can't wait to get one! 

I confess, one of my coworkers had to go home early because he had a stomach virus, he BETTER not get me sick lol. I will cry! LOL


----------



## Mulefeather

@TuyaGirl - Thank you! I had actually been trying to get her to to take the cat to the vet for a while, but there's only so much you can say when it's not your money and not your animal. She's had this cat literally since she was born, she owned her mother, so she was getting pretty emotional when they took her back. I think part of the vet-avoidance was also "I'm going to be told something horrible is wrong". 

Luckily Spike is a sweet girl with hopefully a lot of life left in her!


----------



## Cynical25

Confession: I miss boarding, when I actually got to ride my horse. If I hadn't promised my son he'd get to finish his school career in this district, I'd sell my beautiful property of 14 months and move to an HOA-maintained condo downtown.


----------



## greentree

Mulefeather said:


> I confess I spent my evening at the vet's last night, and not even for one of my animals.
> 
> My friend does not drive, and her cat has had major issues for the last year. She lives pretty close to the edge financially due to disability, so regular vet visits haven't exactly been something she can afford. Last night she called me saying the cat was dehydrated and had not pooped in 4 days, and was vomiting clear foam. I convinced her this was a real emergency, went and picked her and the cat up, and drove to a vet's in another town.
> 
> So, $700+ dollars later, she's got a diagnosis of hyper-thyroid and possibly worms. She's also actually managed to damage her own muscles straining to poop so much. Poor thing. And even through all the poking and prodding, poor old Spike was purring and head-butting everyone. She is a super-sweet cat and hopefully she'll make a full recovery now that she's been seen to.


Aww, I hope she does!


----------



## JCnGrace

Poptart, good luck with your hamster. I had one years ago named Sir Thomas and you do get rather attached to those little rodents. He was an escape artist because he wanted to hang out with humans, not in his cage. I bought him a friend thinking it would help him be more content to stay put but nope he hated that other hamster and tried to kill it. I had to give it away.

Mulefeather, hope your friend's cat gets better. 700 bucks is a CRAZY amount. I'm glad my vet still has reasonable rates which is another of the many reasons I tell him he can't retire until all my animals are gone every time he starts making noise about it.


----------



## Tazzie

@Mulefeather, I sure hope she heals up! Poor kitty!!
@PoptartShop, I hope your hamster is ok! I hate losing an animal :sad: I hope she has more time left!!

I will confess, I'm on pins and needles waiting to hear how Izzie handles her second therapy session. She's known to be a.... witch when people poke and prod her, especially without me there. She corrects easily, and has never bitten (I've made her believe she will truly die if she does), but still. I trust my best friend 100% and the girl working with her. Just sucks I can't be there for all the treatments :sad: UGH!

Though, also confess, going to tell my friend that if she did want me to do a demo, that I'm 100% game. I'm going to want to ride her anyway.... my friend saw her hit her lengthened trot in the arena and went "oh Katie, I think you need to demo that for my open house." Just have to tell her point blank I'm game and will bring my black breeches and polo :lol:


----------



## PoptartShop

Thank you. Me too, spending as much time with her as possible & keeping her comfortable. I don't want her to suffer either though so hopefully she goes peacefully. 

I'm sure that is nervewracking you can't be there for all the treatments! Grrrr. I'm sure she will do fine though, you are doing the right thing for her!  LOL heck yes, you should do the demo!!! 

I confess...WHY ARE MY HANDS ALWAYS COLD lol.


----------



## jenkat86

I confess...something has happened and I'm not sure what it is...but it scares me 

I went out to the barn at 5:30 yesterday evening, grumbling because it was cold and dark, and when I got there I got this weird sense of contentment. WHAT!? I HATE DAYLIGHT SAVINGS TIME AND THE COLD AND FUMBLING AROUND WITH GLOVES IN THE HALF LIT BARN!!!!!! But something just felt, I don't know, comfortable and familiar and I got that feeling like I had missed it. 

Weird. 

I'm sure I'll snap out of it this weekend when it's supposed to SNOW!


----------



## Tazzie

PoptartShop said:


> Thank you. Me too, spending as much time with her as possible & keeping her comfortable. I don't want her to suffer either though so hopefully she goes peacefully.
> 
> I'm sure that is nervewracking you can't be there for all the treatments! Grrrr. I'm sure she will do fine though, you are doing the right thing for her!  LOL heck yes, you should do the demo!!!
> 
> I confess...WHY ARE MY HANDS ALWAYS COLD lol.


Poor baby :sad: I hope it's peaceful for her.

She handled it well! My best friend sent me a picture saying "she clearly is bothered by the lasers." Izzie was practically asleep :lol: she moved out REALLY well afterward too. After this week it will just be a matter of figuring out how to get the girl to come up here for more treatments. It's unfeasible for it to just stop Saturday.

My mom always said "cold hands, warm heart." I always have cold hands too.

And the demo is a GO! I told her I was dying to ride her Sunday. She asked how early I was getting there. I said I didn't know, but that I was game to do the demo if she wanted. Otherwise, I'd con our friend/barn owner into hanging out with me while I rode at home :lol: she said she was cool with a demo!

So, @greentree, you should come on out!! :lol:


----------



## Change

I confess - last night was sort of wonderful. Around 9 p.m. I decided to go outside to look at the super moon since it was still behind the trees when I got home. I wandered down the drive a ways and Tango _left his pile of hay _to come see me! And it wasn't just for a moment. He followed me all the way down the drive and back. So I ducked under the electric fence and just cuddled with him for a bit while gazing at the moon.

This is why I have horses in my yard!


----------



## Change

I'm too tired to make something rhyme
just because of a post that repeated
so if you're waiting for a linguistic treat
I'm sorry.... just can't think of anything that rhymes with that....


----------



## JCnGrace

I confess I traumatized the dog today...............by trimming his nails (no, I didn't hit the quick, he's just a pansy). The plus side to this is he's hiding in his bed instead of constantly begging to go out. LOL

Yesterday it was Freckles and I did that just by getting on her. Poor old girl. 

There is no doubt in my mind that if they knew how to use the phone they'd report me for abuse.:icon_rolleyes::rofl:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I confess that I'm starting to freak out about finding somewhere to live now. Haven't heard back from the owner of the barn (they're waiting for their property to be appraised and then they'll be going through escrow) and haven't really found anything else other than a tiny trailer in a trailer park that's for sale ($2000 down and $290/month plus the $315/lot rental fee), there's nothing we can afford. We have two weeks to find something. :shock:

I also confess that my horse is going to be the death of me. We went out to play with him and ride yesterday. Everything was going great, then my best friend commented on the fact that almost every time he was standing still, he cocks his right hind and rests it. Then we noticed that his left hip is higher/more built up than his right him. Then, we were pressing along his spine and when we'd get to one spot about two inches behind his withers, he'd drop his back a little bit and he'd turn around to bite. So now, not only do I need to get his teeth done, I should probably get a chiro out to look at him as well (I think my Aussie saddle may have sored him).

Also, look for pics in my journal thread!


----------



## PoptartShop

Awww I hope you find something quick @DraftyAiresMum.  That is nervewracking for sure. Praying you find something soon! Keep up the search! I think the chiro coming out for him will be good too, usually they can do an adjustment & get things back to normal. I swear by the chiro. Going to take a look at the pictures now! 
@JCnGrace, awwww haha they can be so fussy when they get their nails trimmed.
@Change that's SO cute!!!!! <3

I confess...Brownie is still not doing so well, I didn't wanna even go to work this morning/leave her.  Sigh. Ended up just going to the barn to groom Redz after the chiro yesterday; he was happy to see me.

Excited to ride tonight though because after work I have NOTHING to do no chiro etc. Finalllllllly.  Can work on more no-stirrup work and some cantering. A nice canter will make me happy!


----------



## Mulefeather

I confess that I think I've given myself sciatica from this stupid move. First my knees being swollen, now I have a pain going down my left leg that is making it hard to walk. I want to go out to the stable and work with Sully more, but I'm worried about limping around the stable in the dark. I'm trying to convince myself that it's better for me to rest and recuperate rather than damage myself more. We do have my trainer friend coming out Sunday. 

Speaking of the dark, I'm always amazed how calm I feel in a stable. I normally feel very anxious when I'm alone in a place that isn't home, and it's dark. But for some reason having the horses all there in the stable makes it easy for me, and it's just soooo soothing listening to horses munch hay, snore, snort, whatever  

I'm thinking of getting Sully a tube of the Omega Alpha Equine's "Equine Chill" paste to give before we do a lot of training. I've also started looking into getting him on a magnesium supplement- I suspect he may be IR, given how fat he is. I'm wondering if part of his anxiousness is being overfed - his foster mom said he had lost some weight since being brought to the rescue; I say he hasn't lost enough . Looking at the Henneke scale, he's a solid 7, if not an 8. 

Once the vet comes out in a few weeks, I'm going to make a point to talk to her about putting Sully on a diet.


----------



## PoptartShop

Hope you get some relief soon @Mulefeather! Glad it's over with though, you did it! 
It's definitely calming at the barn. I feel the same way. So nice to have them there with you and nothing better than that horsey scent! <3 I can't wait to get to the barn tonight.


----------



## JCnGrace

I confess that I'm reading this novel that is centered in the world of polo and one of the main characters is rich as in has hired help for everything. She even just tosses her clothes around expecting a maid to come in and deal with them and while I could see this in a slobby teenager the character is a grown woman! Do people really live this way?

While I admit it sure would be nice to have a farm hand and a once a week housekeeper I would not want another person saddling or unsaddling my horse, nor would I feel right about another person having to pick up after me. I'd probably even be reluctant to let someone else feed my horses all the time. Heck when I go on vacation and leave hubby behind to take care of them by day 3 I start worrying about them and ready to get home and resume my chores.


----------



## IndiesaurusRex

My confession is... That I held on when I should have let go.

Long story short, I caught a loose horse at work and was about to pass him back to vet staff who had been doing a lameness work up, and we went 0-60 in 0.29 seconds. I wasn't quick enough in letting go and ended up face down on the yard, rips in my Levis and a whole bunch of people staring at me.

Fast forwards 10 minutes and I'm sat in the farm office in a pair of overalls (ground was soaking wet), our head vet is flushing grit out of my knee with sterile saline and a syringe, and our health and safety guy is having a fit.

Ended up being driven to the doctors and having more flushing and and new dressing put on, but I'm slight scared to take it off today :lol: Also have slight road rash on my elbow and opposite hip, so I have the day off work today and I'm hopping around like the cripple I am.


----------



## PoptartShop

Oh no @IndiesaurusRex! I hope you feel better and heal quickly. Ouchies!  What a day huh!
@JCnGrace I couldn't live that way at all. I like to be in control of my stuff/life! Not good to depend on people, spoiled brats they sound like hahah.

I confess...last night I didn't get to ride, because when I got to the barn it started raining & they ended up feeding early.  But I DID get to spend time with Redz & I gave him some hay, as I groomed him haha. Here's a picture of the hay monster  I hate using the flash, sorry it was a bit dark haha.

Definitely riding TONIGHT!!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

@IndiesaurusRex, I think we've all been there at some point. A couple of summers ago, I had the farrier out and we were going to Ace Aires because he is terrified of farriers (thought it was men, but nope, it's farriers in general). I'm holding him and the farrier goes to Ace him and Aires rears, spins (away from me), and bolts. First reaction was NOT to let go of the lead rope flying through my hands, it was to latch on. Realized a split second too late what was going to happen if I kept my grip, so stumbled forward while trying to direct my hands to let go. Tripped just as the lead rope was ripped from my hands and ended up sliding a good foot in the dirt on my face. My glasses ended up buried to the bottom of the lenses in the dirt, my face was all scraped up and started swelling immediately, I nearly fractured my right wrist (ended up just spraining it badly), and dislocated my middle and ring fingers on my right hand (he bolted to my right, so that side took the brunt of the impact when I fell). Didn't realize my middle finger was dislocated (thought it was broken), so splinted it for two or three days, then one day I took the splint off and tried to flex my fingers. It was at once one of the most painful hand-related injuries I've had, but when it popped back into place, it was such sweet relief!


----------



## IndiesaurusRex

@DraftyAiresMum Ouch, sounds painful! 

I've definitely been there more than once, the couple of other times I hit the deck it was soft ground though, so I was okay! Normally I'm pretty good at the split second decision of whether or not there's any hope of turning that horse around, but not yesterday! I think I underestimated Vinnie's tanking ability, seeing as I'd never actually handled the pony before, and he is only a 14hhish Welsh type - won't be making that mistake again!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

IndiesaurusRex said:


> @DraftyAiresMum Ouch, sounds painful!
> 
> I've definitely been there more than once, the couple of other times I hit the deck it was soft ground though, so I was okay! Normally I'm pretty good at the split second decision of whether or not there's any hope of turning that horse around, but not yesterday! I think I underestimated Vinnie's tanking ability, seeing as I'd never actually handled the pony before, and he is only a 14hhish Welsh type - won't be making that mistake again!


Second worse bolting horse-related injury I've received was from two mini donkeys. :lol: Seems like the smaller they are, the more we underestimate them.


----------



## Tihannah

My confession for today...


I am totally envious of ISO's in FB horse sale groups. Lol. 

ISO my next dressage partner. Must be blah, blah, blah. Budget $50-$65k :shock:
And then their post is FLOODED with all these beautiful horses from around the country and overseas.

I like to go through their offers and pretend I'm picking my next horse. Lol.


----------



## greentree

I confess I am close to an idiot....and cannot put 2 and 2 together until it is 2 late!!!
Yesterday morning, I looked at Elwood (6month old Blue Heeler), in the barn, and his eyes were completely dilated. Then later, Mary commented that his eyes looked 'big', so, I called the vet. Appointment this morning.
Standing there, dog(who now weighs 33.6 lbs!!) On table, gabbing, and I say the only thing I can think is that he got a hold of a tube of Ivermectin, because I did worm the horses over the weekend....DUHH. So vet says, yeah, thats probably it.. $35, please.
He should PAY ME!!! Lol.
Danged dog didn't even pee on his floor!!


----------



## Rascaholic

I confess I want to beat the brakes off people who know NOTHING about horses and let themselves get into a situation they HAVE to move said horse yesterday. AFTER HAVING MORE THAN A MONTH to do something with horse. Horse is not halter broke. Horse is a wild child 3yr old. Horse can't be caught handled etc by owner. No farrier work or vet check in a year.... Owner doesn't even know if said horse is a gelding. Horse must be gone yesterday.... Horse had a home, but said owner wants $500 for the ( given to them) horse they can't catch and is useless as boobs on a bull. Now horse has no home and an even dimmer future.
Someone stop me from going to jail for smacking a moron!


----------



## PoptartShop

@Tihannah that sounds entertaining haha! Goodness gracious what kinda budget is that???? In my dreams LOL.

@greentree oh nooooooooo! LOL he should definitely have paid you! He got lucky with that one!!
@Rascaholic, omg that's ridiculous. I feel your frustration. People just don't care/even care to learn about horses, even the BASIC CARE! It's a shame. I'd love to slap them too!!! Ugh.  So sad.

I confess...time is really going by slow today. Just wanna be at the barn already. My trainer, me, & my other barn friend are gonna ride together tonight. It'll be fun. Beautiful day outside today too, just sucks that it's gonna be dark later but that's DST for ya lol.


----------



## Mulefeather

Rascaholic said:


> I confess I want to beat the brakes off people who know NOTHING about horses and let themselves get into a situation they HAVE to move said horse yesterday. AFTER HAVING MORE THAN A MONTH to do something with horse. Horse is not halter broke. Horse is a wild child 3yr old. Horse can't be caught handled etc by owner. No farrier work or vet check in a year.... Owner doesn't even know if said horse is a gelding. Horse must be gone yesterday.... Horse had a home, but said owner wants $500 for the ( given to them) horse they can't catch and is useless as boobs on a bull. Now horse has no home and an even dimmer future.
> Someone stop me from going to jail for smacking a moron!


Ugh, at that point they should be paying someone else to cart the horse away. At least as a 3 year old, if somebody with experience and knowledge gets him, he could still have a pretty good future. It's the older, sour ones that people have just ruined and then let sit in a field for two years because they're too scared to go near them that I worry about. 

Hopefully that colt gets picked up by somebody who actually knows what the he** they're doing.


----------



## Captain Evil

ShirtHotTeez said:


> On the plus side the media have for now ditched all the negative about Trump, and I guess the Americans that were supposedly wanting to move to New Zealand might consider other destinations a better deal.
> 
> mg: :charge:


No, still want to move. I'm strong, I can move broken bricks and stones. 

Sadly, so many countries which offered to take in traumatized (or should I say, Trumpatized??) Americans are now saying it was all a joke... they don't really want us.

That is a shock though; I am sorry to hear of the quake and accompanying devastation. Hard to wrap one's mind around such a sudden catastrophe.


----------



## cbar

Well, made it back from Vegas in one piece. Did NOT have the race I wanted and was very disappointed in my time. Stupid stomach started acting up at the 15km mark, so had to make a detour  I am happy to be back home and see the critters; I am like @JCnGrace and hate having others taking care of my animals while I'm away - I constantly worry about them. 
But all were well & alive when I got home - although it was a bit of a shock going from +25 to -7 and snow  
I do not think I will be riding anytime soon, so might just kick the monsters out on the 1/4 section for the rest of the week/weekend.


----------



## Captain Evil

What a frustrating day! 

We got up early, packed our boat, the ****pot, fed the creatures, and headed off for a full day of dive jobs. We had perfect weather - unbelievable weather for November in Maine - and eleven jobs to do. Even if we couldn't get to them all, we had hopes of getting the more complicated ones wrapped up.

But our boat wouldn't start! Aarghhh! Hauled her back out, worked on it for two hours, ordered parts, and wasted all morning mucking about, and paying our safety diver just to stand about. 

Worst of all, we have to work on it again tomorrow when parts should be in, and then go do dive jobs in 10-15kt winds and much colder weather. 

And still no word on my saddle, so no riding! I spent the remainder of a beautiful day inside, doing taxes, AGAIN! AAAHHHHH!


----------



## PoptartShop

Yeah, I knew that'd happen- all the negativity would soon fall off & people would get back to their lives. LOL, until January that is. I'm scared. Bleh. I hate politics though.

Anywho, one more hour of work! Then freeeeeeeeeedom haha. 
I'm seriously so happy Thanksgiving is next week. I need a 4-day weekend.


----------



## cbar

@Captain Evil; it seems you had one of those days that nothing ever goes right. When I have those days, I just give up and open the bottle of wine. 

I hope tomorrow goes better for you and maybe the winds will stay away. I despise wind, so I can understand why that would suck. 

BTW, I LOVE the name of your boat!!!


----------



## Mulefeather

@Captain Evil - Ugh!! I hate those days! I also love the name of your boat, that's too funny. Where did you order your saddle from? I may wait until spring to really get anything for Sully, he's going to lose weight and get more muscle over the winter anyhow (I hope!). 

Have I ever mentioned how much I *LOVE* having a label maker? It's literally the stupidest thing that has ever made me happy. But I love that nobody has to decipher my chicken-scratch handwriting on buckets of supplements, the tack room, or anything else. 

And I feel dumb. I've been living in this house now for almost 2 weeks and I still don't know which mailbox is mine -they're in this big group of boxes with NO label or indication of who owns what, except what people have chosen to write on them in sharpie or whatever. I stood there for probably 10 minutes the other night trying to find ANY indication of which one was mine and probably looked like a total dummy.


----------



## Tazzie

@Captain Evil, I hope tomorrow goes better!! Those kind of days suck :/
@PoptartShop, today DRAGGED by! Hated it! Hope you had a good ride!
@Mulefeather, I sure hope you figure out which box is yours!! How confusing!

I am thoroughly exhausted. Isolated 96 samples between yesterday and today. By hand. Tomorrow I normalize them and prepare them for analysis. Mentally exhausted.

But SO thankful tomorrow is Friday and next week is Thanksgiving. I'm ready to see my family!

For now, my kids are playing hide and seek with each other in their bedrooms, and mommy is drinking a rootbeer with vanilla moonshine. Because mommy is done with the week :lol:


----------



## Captain Evil

Mulefeather said:


> @Captain Evil - Ugh!! I hate those days! I also love the name of your boat, that's too funny. Where did you order your saddle from? I may wait until spring to really get anything for Sully, he's going to lose weight and get more muscle over the winter anyhow (I hope!).


I asked Mike Corcoran to make one for me. He makes some really nice dressage saddles, and uses his understanding of dressage saddle to make really nice western dressage saddle. He also owns and shows (in Western Dressage) Haflingers, so he gets the whole odd back shape they have. I just can't wait!




Mulefeather said:


> @Captain Evil - I ever mentioned how much I *LOVE* having a label maker? It's literally the stupidest thing that has ever made me happy. But I love that nobody has to decipher my chicken-scratch handwriting on buckets of supplements, the tack room, or anything else.
> 
> And I feel dumb. I've been living in this house now for almost 2 weeks and I still don't know which mailbox is mine -they're in this big group of boxes with NO label or indication of who owns what, except what people have chosen to write on them in sharpie or whatever. I stood there for probably 10 minutes the other night trying to find ANY indication of which one was mine and probably looked like a total dummy.


I think you should take your label-maker and make a mailbox label...


----------



## JCnGrace

I confess that I caved and got my hair cut today. She did a nice job, I think - I haven't tried to style it myself yet, but was supposed to leave it long enough I could still pull it back in a pony tail. Ummm...yeah, that won't be happening for a few months. LOL


----------



## greentree

I confess DH and I had a lovely time yesterday...we went to see Elisabeth von Trapp at an Arts Council event! She was so lovely. Her voice is just amazing! 

We ate dinner in the church basement, and sat at the table with a most adorable couple, and several members of another family. 

It was a surprise anniversary gift....tomorrow is anniversary #33!!


----------



## SwissMiss

Happy anniversary, @greentree!
Btw, we must have a direct line for sharing bugs :-? But it seems mine was just a half-day wonder...

I confess I am not sure if I like my new hair color... Went to the hairdresser yesterday (was napping most of the time in the chair:grin and now my hair is _purple_mg:

DD loves it, but DS was just rolling his eyes and DH avoided any comment, lol


----------



## greentree

Sorry, swiss....

Purple???


----------



## PoptartShop

@greentree happy anniversary! 
@SwissMiss I'm sure it looks cute! 
@JCnGrace aw they cut it too short huh. I usually just get my dead ends trimmed, I hope your hair grows back sooner than later!  I'm sure it's still cute! & healthy now!
@Tazzie LOL omg that sounds delicious, hope you had a sip for me! Or 3. Or 10. Hahahaha.

I had a GREAT ride last night. Redz was a little antsy at first, he's not very fond of riding in the arena even with the lights on, but we did really well. Had a nice ride the 3 of us. Me & my friend were cantering side-by-side, Redz was like...I'm an OTTB, YOU WILL NOT PASS ME! LOL threw his ears back & went full throttle. I was like okay, get that energy out but don't kill me hahaha.

Looking forward to the chiro after work today, my back is a bit tense. HAPPY FRIDAY EVERYONE.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I confess, I leave for placement on Sunday and I am just not ready, I don't want to go and blah


----------



## Mulefeather

@greentree - That sounds SO COOL! I adore the Sound of Music, so I would have loved to see her. 
@Captain Evil - LOL, once I figure out which one is mine, I will definitely put a label on it  I got to the point where I tried putting my key in just about every box just to see if I could happen upon it. Even looked through all my mortgage paperwork to see if it was mentioned in the HOA documents anywhere. 

And wow, I just looked up Mike Corcoran's saddles, they are lovely! I like the reduced fenders a lot. Is he local to you? I'm probably going to try to get Sully a Big Horn Haflinger saddle first - a few other haffie owners at my barn have them and like them, so I may ask if I can try one on Sully after he's lost some weight. If he works out for me for what I want to do, I may try to invest in a custom saddle.


----------



## JCnGrace

greentree said:


> I confess DH and I had a lovely time yesterday...we went to see Elisabeth von Trapp at an Arts Council event! She was so lovely. Her voice is just amazing!
> 
> We ate dinner in the church basement, and sat at the table with a most adorable couple, and several members of another family.
> 
> It was a surprise anniversary gift....tomorrow is anniversary #33!!


Happy Anniversary!!! That is an awesome accomplishment.



Rainaisabelle said:


> I confess, I leave for placement on Sunday and I am just not ready, I don't want to go and blah


You'll be ok, change is scary but it can be a good thing.


----------



## greentree

PoptartShop said:


> @greentree happy anniversary!
> @SwissMiss I'm sure it looks cute!
> @JCnGrace aw they cut it too short huh. I usually just get my dead ends trimmed, I hope your hair grows back sooner than later!  I'm sure it's still cute! & healthy now!
> @Tazzie LOL omg that sounds delicious, hope you had a sip for me! Or 3. Or 10. Hahahaha.
> 
> I had a GREAT ride last night. Redz was a little antsy at first, he's not very fond of riding in the arena even with the lights on, but we did really well. Had a nice ride the 3 of us. Me & my friend were cantering side-by-side, Redz was like...I'm an OTTB, YOU WILL NOT PASS ME! LOL threw his ears back & went full throttle. I was like okay, get that energy out but don't kill me hahaha.
> 
> Looking forward to the chiro after work today, my back is a bit tense. HAPPY FRIDAY EVERYONE.


 @Mulefeather, did you go to the post office? I think they change those keys, and you have to go get your own...

Thanks to everyone for the well wishes!!!

ETA...oops, quoted wrong post!!!


----------



## Change

@greentree - Happy Anniversary! I'm glad you enjoyed the concert! And equally glad your pup was only stoned! ;-) (And thank you for reminding me that I need to worm my kiddos!)
@SwissMiss and @JCnGrace - we really need pictures of the purple and shorter hair. *JC *- I can't picture your hair shorter!

I confess that today is the 1st day of a 10 day vacation! I'll spend from today til Monday night here at home playing with the ponies, doing routine chores, etc. On Tuesday we drive down to Tallahassee to spend Thanksgiving with my son's Dad and family. Wednesday, I meet up with @knightrider and hopefully @LoriF for a nice day long ride, then we head home Saturday so I can catch up on chores before going back to work.

I also confess, like everyone else, that I'll be in a constant state of worry about whether my critters are being fed/watered/cared for up to my standards while I'm gone.


----------



## 6gun Kid

JCnGrace said:


> ! Do people really live this way?.


Short answer? Yes. I used to wortk for a very eccentric, alcoholic, exteeeeemely wealthy woman. We will call her Maria, because what the hell, that is her name. I started out just exercising her very nice, very expensive quarter horses and tending her small registered Longhorn herd. That she owned because she was a rich lady in Texas and therefore had to have a ranch, that morphed into me being her handyman/man Friday. 
So, in the process I got to be good friends with her housekeeper, Sharon, and I got quite the eye opening. She would get drunk, party with 10 years younger boyfriends, leaving clothes all over the house, vomit in the bathtub and just leave it for Sharon. She would leave the toilet unflushed, and quite often plugged up for me or Sharon to clean up.
It would be nothing for me to walk in the house and she would be naked, or in an open robe, at the kitchen sink, drinking Absolut vodka.... at 7 in the morning. 
She fired me for nicknaming her (obese) dog Tubby. I could tell you Maria stories all day long and you would think I was lying.


----------



## Mulefeather

@6gun Kid - Okay, maybe you need to post some more Maria stories...for the curious


----------



## PoptartShop

@*Mulefeather* go for it, custom saddles are nice. I hope it works out for Sully!
@*Change* I'm so jelly. Sounds like a fun-filled week, that'll be fun to meet up with your forum pals for a ride. I wish I could ride with you guys LOL, all the way over here on the east coast hahaha. Aww try not to worry although of course it's hard! 
@*greentree* how dare you quote my post...LOL jk. :rofl: @6gun Kid...DO TELL.


----------



## 6gun Kid

Okay how about the time she hands me the keys to her Jaguar and tells me I need to go to the bakery and get her a dozen croissants. Then proceeds to tell me the bakery is in Corpus Christi and I am in Huntsville, 4 hours away!
Or the time she let her dog eat the backseat of her Mercedes.
Or the fact that she was married to a man 30 years older than her, but lived in her own house, and had several short term boyfriends that were 10-12 years younger.
When she decided she was done with her boy toys, she would send them off with a Rolex.
She still owes me $200.00


Don't get me wrong she was as crazy as a barrel full of hair, but there were lots of perks. She paid well, loved to give gifts. Gave my then wife and I a fully paid vacation, on the beach, in Waveland, MS. When she traveled I was either a) part of her entourage and I got to go lots of places, or I housesat with the full run of the house, pool, hot tub, sauna, and country club!


----------



## PoptartShop

@6gun Kid Oh my goodness! She's just a winner isn't she! LOL, I bet you could write a 1000pg book on her hahaha. I wonder if you'll ever get that 200 back. Probably would be a miracle right?! And you know darn well she has 200 bucks to just throw out like that...sounds like a sugar mama for sure haha.

The perks sound nice (free vacas?! can't beat it) but...the cons definitely outway the pros. She definitely has some screws missing. :rofl: "I'm done with you, here's a Rolex for ya bye' LOL.


----------



## Tihannah

It's Friday. I'm getting off early at 2pm to meet a Custom Saddlery Rep to have my saddle checked and then have a lesson with my trainer afterwards. I have 2 big projects I need to get done, but all I can think about it getting the HECK outta here and running to the barn! 

Working and careers are SOOOO overrated!


----------



## PoptartShop

@Tihannah have fun!!!!!!!!!!  Enjoy your Friday & weekend! LOL I agree, screw work! 

2 more hours for meeeeeee!


----------



## 6gun Kid

PoptartShop said:


> @*6gun Kid* Oh my goodness! She's just a winner isn't she! LOL, I bet you could write a 1000pg book on her hahaha.


Remind me elsewhere to tell you about the naked bucket brigade!


----------



## sarahfromsc

Need more stories!


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

@6gun Kid awww c'mon, we're tough here!!!


----------



## 6gun Kid

she almost drowned several times, cuz she would be drunk and fall asleep in the bathtub/hot tub/swimming pool. She would throw these huge parties that almost always had one catastrophe or another (the aforementioned bucket brigade). The time she wanted to remodel the master bathroom and had me pack it up, only to discover a big blue Rubbermaid tote (36"long 18" wide 24" in deep) stuffed full of sex toys and a bigger porn stash than my college fraternity house!
She destroyed (and I don't necessarily mean wrecked) several expensive cars, just trashed them. Let her dogs (she had three Labs, 2 older ones and one that I hated, and I am dog lover!) destroy the seats, carpet, and headliner. Except the Jag, she kept them out of it, it was her work car. But, she had a bad habit of using the garage door opener as she was pulling in/out and racing it. She lost that race right about the time she fired me, and backed S type Jag right through a garage door.
Some days it was come hang my Christmas lights and others it was come get me out of a pool of my own vomit! I would question almost daily how I started out as her ranch hand and ended up being her babysitter.


----------



## PoptartShop

IDK if the HF can handle that story. LOL oh boy. 
So many stories! @*6gun Kid* whew! Talk about a reckless woman!

I confess...10 more minutes of work & I'm outta here!  Can't wait to get to the chiro to get adjusted. Then go see mr. Redz, then relax. My parents are coming to my lesson tomorrow morning so I'm EXCITED! Should be a fun morning, then we're going out to lunch. I <3 them! 
Was supposed to rain tomorrow but looks like it's only going to rain at night, not the morning so I'm good for my lesson.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

So, I confess that I'm feeling super stellar adult today. I had an idea and I'm pretty sure it's a good one. 

Okay, so we're in the crunch to find a place to live. I found this 2 bedroom 1 bath mobile for sale as an owner carry for $1900 down and $290 a month plus the lot fee for the trailer park. Not great, but doable. So, the idea is, if we buy this trailer, we live in it until we find out whether or not we'll be renting the barn (it'll be at least a month before we could move into the barn if we are able to rent it, so we have to have somewhere to live between now and then). If we can rent the barn, we keep the trailer and rent it to my best friend and her boyfriend (they're looking for a place to live). If we can't rent the barn, well, we still have a place to live. It'll help build our credit either way until we can buy a nice place of our own and we can keep the trailer rented out as a long-term investment.


----------



## SwissMiss

I confess I never had that many compliments on my hair as today... Also from people who would not hesitate telling me if it looks bad  So I assume the purple isn't _that_ bad.
It's just so different from my normal red hair! But I knew I had to change something when DD was drawing a picture of me and told me "and here is your hair - all red and gray":rofl:


----------



## Change

SwissMiss said:


> I confess I never had that many compliments on my hair as today... Also from people who would not hesitate telling me if it looks bad  So I assume the purple isn't _that_ bad.
> It's just so different from my normal red hair! But I knew I had to change something when DD was drawing a picture of me and told me "and here is your hair - all red and gray":rofl:


and because I can only click the like button once: 

mg:


----------



## Change

My day was all about the horse... but not riding!

Drive 30 miles to pick up 35 bales of hay.
Pick up a cart load of manure and unload it at the compost heap.
Unload and stack 35 bales of hay.
Spread seed in the front lot.
Sweep up drop hay, load into cart, deliver to horses.
Spread seed in the back lot.
Clean the water tub.
Spread seed in the side lot.
Feed and water horses.
Collapse.


----------



## Change

Tomorrow only two errands (both for the horses) then, hopefully, some riding time.

Sunday, 35 more bales of hay to pick up, unload and stack. And riding?

And maybe, 35 more on Monday. And riding?


----------



## JCnGrace

Change said:


> @*greentree* - Happy Anniversary! I'm glad you enjoyed the concert! And equally glad your pup was only stoned! ;-) (And thank you for reminding me that I need to worm my kiddos!)
> @*SwissMiss* and @*JCnGrace* - we really need pictures of the purple and shorter hair. *JC *- I can't picture your hair shorter!
> 
> I confess that today is the 1st day of a 10 day vacation! I'll spend from today til Monday night here at home playing with the ponies, doing routine chores, etc. On Tuesday we drive down to Tallahassee to spend Thanksgiving with my son's Dad and family. Wednesday, I meet up with @*knightrider* and hopefully @*LoriF* for a nice day long ride, then we head home Saturday so I can catch up on chores before going back to work.
> 
> I also confess, like everyone else, that I'll be in a constant state of worry about whether my critters are being fed/watered/cared for up to my standards while I'm gone.


Surely you jest, I HATE getting my picture taken and avoid it all costs. I do have an old picture where my hair was much shorter than what it was when we met up. It's shorter now but my bangs are still longish (she was supposed to leave those long enough to go behind my ears and they will but they're not long enough to stay there LOL). It was ridiculously easy to wash my hair tonight although it will take some getting used to not using a handful of shampoo. I had suds everywhere.









Sounds like you have a really fun vacation planned. Enjoy it!



6gun Kid said:


> Short answer? Yes. I used to wortk for a very eccentric, alcoholic, exteeeeemely wealthy woman. We will call her Maria, because what the hell, that is her name. I started out just exercising her very nice, very expensive quarter horses and tending her small registered Longhorn herd. That she owned because she was a rich lady in Texas and therefore had to have a ranch, that morphed into me being her handyman/man Friday.
> So, in the process I got to be good friends with her housekeeper, Sharon, and I got quite the eye opening. She would get drunk, party with 10 years younger boyfriends, leaving clothes all over the house, vomit in the bathtub and just leave it for Sharon. She would leave the toilet unflushed, and quite often plugged up for me or Sharon to clean up.
> It would be nothing for me to walk in the house and she would be naked, or in an open robe, at the kitchen sink, drinking Absolut vodka.... at 7 in the morning.
> She fired me for nicknaming her (obese) dog Tubby. I could tell you Maria stories all day long and you would think I was lying.


I think the character in my story was based on your Maria. She had a personal assistant and didn't even have a job. 

I really can't imagine that kind of life and wouldn't want to live it for sure. No way would I want people hovering around me all the time.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I confess I want to go to the Colorado wolf centre and meet the wolves!


----------



## Tazzie

Well, I had my adjustment yesterday! Felt SOO weird! Had x-rays and was hit with a shock. I have a 14 degree curve in my lower back to the right. I never knew this. And my neck is perfectly straight, and almost curving opposite of the way it needs to go. But my discs are healthy, so I'm stretching out my neck to see if I can gain curvature in it. She said this is the reason I get so many tension headaches and my upper back feels so tense and tight. It's holding my head and neck up. I feel a lot better at least. Muscles are sore in general, but I can move a lot better now lol I go back on Monday.

Oh, I also found out everything is tilted to the right. My hips, my shoulders, and my head. No wonder my right stirrup always felt too short when the saddle was on correctly and stirrups were same length :lol:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I confess that I'm feeling super stressed. My adulting failed yesterday. I called on that mobile I posted about. It's an "extreme fixer-upper"...aka-not even remotely liveable. So, there went that idea. At this point, I have no idea what to do. There's really nothing for rent that accepts dogs and cats in our area. Our only option may be to try to borrow money and buy a super cheap RV and live in that until something comes available or we can buy something. It's gonna be not fun with two 60# dogs and three cats whose combined weight is around 50#, but it beats living in a tent (we do have a large, three-room tent).


----------



## Captain Evil

Well, we just got in off the water, and I confess, I am beat! We got our boat mostly fixed (new spark coil and alternator on order) and got almost all of the jobs done. 

Yesterday we retrieved some scientific equipment from the ocean: high winds and big waves, but the job went very well. Then our easy job: film some sewer outfalls & overflows that we located last year. We had GPS coordinates and photos from last year, but we had absolutely no luck in finding anything. Visibility was less than a foot, and even at slack high tide, the current was like a hurricane! We had to admit defeat. Here is a pic from yesterday:









Today, we worked on sewer stuff again, filmed four, couldn't film two, and then went to work on three moorings. Got them all done, very smooth, but immensely tragic on another level. Here is why: Skeleton Shrimp.

This is a skeleton shrimp (not my photo):









They died during our jobs by the tens of thousands - maybe hundreds of thousands. They have hooks for feet, and they hang onto the mooring lines and balls, and will not let go. They come up with the tackle, and you can practically hear the screaming and wailing, and gnashing of teeth.

Here is the tackle coming up:









...and here is the wailing and gnashing of teeth: 









I take off and throw back as many as I can, but the job is hopeless. They are easily damaged, and they hook into the rope so hard, and there are SO MANY OF THEM!! It is a futile task. I feel like some weird god, choosing who will live and who will die. I try not to look at them; try not to catch their eyes. 

And it takes them forever to die! I want to scream at them, "Just die already! Go on and die!" but they just stand there, pathetically waving their arms, unable to fully comprehend the mass horror that has overtaken them and their families.

Then I think, "Well, they are kind of mean to each other", but of course, so are people...


----------



## Captain Evil

This one was pregnant...


----------



## SwissMiss

Oh the joys of diving work  No visibility and tearing current...

Your experience with the skeleton shrimp reminds me of dredging the ocean floor to find certain critters... We had a really hard time getting every critter either back in the water or in our collection tanks...


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

Captain Evil said:


> Well, we just got in off the water, and I confess, I am beat! We got our boat mostly fixed (new spark coil and alternator on order) and got almost all of the jobs done.
> 
> Yesterday we retrieved some scientific equipment from the ocean: high winds and big waves, but the job went very well. Then our easy job: film some sewer outfalls & overflows that we located last year. We had GPS coordinates and photos from last year, but we had absolutely no luck in finding anything. Visibility was less than a foot, and even at slack high tide, the current was like a hurricane! We had to admit defeat. Here is a pic from yesterday:
> 
> View attachment 846066
> 
> 
> Today, we worked on sewer stuff again, filmed four, couldn't film two, and then went to work on three moorings. Got them all done, very smooth, but immensely tragic on another level. Here is why: Skeleton Shrimp.
> 
> This is a skeleton shrimp (not my photo):
> 
> View attachment 846074
> 
> 
> They died during our jobs by the tens of thousands - maybe hundreds of thousands. They have hooks for feet, and they hang onto the mooring lines and balls, and will not let go. They come up with the tackle, and you can practically hear the screaming and wailing, and gnashing of teeth.
> 
> Here is the tackle coming up:
> 
> View attachment 846090
> 
> 
> ...and here is the wailing and gnashing of teeth:
> 
> View attachment 846082
> 
> 
> I take off and throw back as many as I can, but the job is hopeless. They are easily damaged, and they hook into the rope so hard, and there are SO MANY OF THEM!! It is a futile task. I feel like some weird god, choosing who will live and who will die. I try not to look at them; try not to catch their eyes.
> 
> And it takes them forever to die! I want to scream at them, "Just die already! Go on and die!" but they just stand there, pathetically waving their arms, unable to fully comprehend the mass horror that has overtaken them and their families.
> 
> Then I think, "Well, they are kind of mean to each other", but of course, so are people...


 :sad: mg: :music019:


----------



## JCnGrace

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I confess that I'm feeling super stressed. My adulting failed yesterday. I called on that mobile I posted about. It's an "extreme fixer-upper"...aka-not even remotely liveable. So, there went that idea. At this point, I have no idea what to do. There's really nothing for rent that accepts dogs and cats in our area. Our only option may be to try to borrow money and buy a super cheap RV and live in that until something comes available or we can buy something. It's gonna be not fun with two 60# dogs and three cats whose combined weight is around 50#, but it beats living in a tent (we do have a large, three-room tent).


How much more time do you have? Certainly not ideal but could you live with either set of parents in a worse case scenario? 

It's been 2 years since we've used our LQ trailer and hubby has been making noises about selling it and I put a nix to those thoughts right away. I figure as long as I have that I have a home no matter what happens. Only trouble is it's only a 4 horse and we have 11 horses so what happens to the other 7 if we have to bug out and which 4 would I take. Or I could get the 3 minis in one stall and take 3 of the full sizers which would only leave 5 behind. Hopefully it never comes to that because I'd have a hard time leaving any of them behind. 



Captain Evil said:


> This one was pregnant...
> 
> View attachment 846098


Poor little shrimps. Did you throw her back?


----------



## 6gun Kid

One more Maria story. One of my jobs, or Sharon's, was shopping for the house. So one day, rather early on in my tenure, she gives me a list thst says 6 liters of Absolut, 2 bottles of Caolans irish creme, 2 12 packs of Shiner bock, and 1/2 gallon of Jack Daniels. I ask her if there is a party, and she says " No, why do you ask?"


----------



## Change

So - another day without any time for Tango!

I actually overslept - til past 10 - something I almost never do. Fed my very irate and hungry horses then came in for a much needed cup of coffee. Son's truck has been making some weird noises, and since we recently had the front suspension completely redone, we took it to the shop. One of the bolts on a tie rod was loose so they fixed that up. I asked them to check the U-joints while they were under there because it jerked a bit and yep - the rear one needed replacing. So we left the truck there and headed on toward Lowe's. 

On the way to Lowe's we have to drive past one of those metal building sales lots and decided to stop in - just to check on prices... and I put a deposit down on a 20x21 barn. We never did get to Lowe's. Now, I have to rent a tractor and order crush and fill so I can form out a level foundation for the new barn!!! The salesman said around 4 weeks, but could be sooner!!! AAAGH!! I've mentioned before that my entire property is sloped, right???

Oh well. Picked up Son's truck and it isn't making funny noises anymore. And the weekend after my vacation to Florida is a three day weekend so I guess I'll spend that on a rental tractor trenching out the shape of the foundation, laying in crush and about 45-60 concrete blocks.

But tomorrow I only have one errand planned - I have to be at my hay guy's place at 8 a.m. for another 35-40 bales of hay. Then it's just unloading that and putting a tarp over the roof of the shed until I can get around to fixing the roof.


----------



## Change

And then I'm going to saddle up the Brat and ride.


----------



## JCnGrace

6gun Kid said:


> One more Maria story. One of my jobs, or Sharon's, was shopping for the house. So one day, rather early on in my tenure, she gives me a list thst says 6 liters of Absolut, 2 bottles of Caolans irish creme, 2 12 packs of Shiner bock, and 1/2 gallon of Jack Daniels. I ask her if there is a party, and she says " No, why do you ask?"


Is the woman still alive or has she died from sclerosis?


----------



## Rascaholic

I confess I can be a grade a A**hole on occasion. And even on occasion when I don't mean to be LOL. Having said that, thanks for all the info that has been shared. I've actually learned a lot. And not just about horse stuff.


----------



## JCnGrace

JCnGrace said:


> Is the woman still alive or has she died from sclerosis?


CIRRHOSIS!:rofl: This is what I get for making fun of mom for saying the wrong word. :redface:


----------



## JCnGrace

Change said:


> So - another day without any time for Tango!
> 
> I actually overslept - til past 10 - something I almost never do. Fed my very irate and hungry horses then came in for a much needed cup of coffee. Son's truck has been making some weird noises, and since we recently had the front suspension completely redone, we took it to the shop. One of the bolts on a tie rod was loose so they fixed that up. I asked them to check the U-joints while they were under there because it jerked a bit and yep - the rear one needed replacing. So we left the truck there and headed on toward Lowe's.
> 
> On the way to Lowe's we have to drive past one of those metal building sales lots and decided to stop in - just to check on prices... and I put a deposit down on a 20x21 barn. We never did get to Lowe's. Now, I have to rent a tractor and order crush and fill so I can form out a level foundation for the new barn!!! The salesman said around 4 weeks, but could be sooner!!! AAAGH!! I've mentioned before that my entire property is sloped, right???
> 
> Oh well. Picked up Son's truck and it isn't making funny noises anymore. And the weekend after my vacation to Florida is a three day weekend so I guess I'll spend that on a rental tractor trenching out the shape of the foundation, laying in crush and about 45-60 concrete blocks.
> 
> But tomorrow I only have one errand planned - I have to be at my hay guy's place at 8 a.m. for another 35-40 bales of hay. Then it's just unloading that and putting a tarp over the roof of the shed until I can get around to fixing the roof.


Your vacation is starting to sound like work but YAY! about the new barn. Is it for horses or hay and feed?


----------



## JCnGrace

I confess that it's not like I don't want my horses to get exercise but for gosh sakes, don't I have enough to do on Thanksgiving day feeding 16 people 2 meals without adding pony rides to the mix?

While talking to sis on the phone tonight she had a house full of granddaughters and they were all wanting to know if I had a horse or horses they could ride. Ummm...yes (poor Freckles again LOL) I do but yet their aunt lives about a mile from them and they have absolutely no interest in riding any of hers EVER. Oh well, I'll suck it up and be glad if they enjoy it.

I have a p.s. confession. Typing that out had me so worked up I had a lit cig burning in the ashtray and lit up another one. LOL

P.S.S. I haven't gotten any house work done in preparation of those 16 guests either. I am a procrastinator of the highest order. I didn't used to be but I sure learned it somewhere along the way.


----------



## Captain Evil

Change said:


> On the way to Lowe's we have to drive past one of those metal building sales lots and decided to stop in - just to check on prices... and I put a deposit down on a 20x21 barn. We never did get to Lowe's. Now, I have to rent a tractor and order crush and fill so I can form out a level foundation for the new barn!!! The salesman said around 4 weeks, but could be sooner!!! AAAGH!! I've mentioned before that my entire property is sloped, right???


What is your interior plan for the barn? How exciting!


----------



## Captain Evil

JCnGrace said:


> Poor little shrimps. Did you throw her back?


JCnGrace, I didn't notice her until she showed up in the picture. 

Drafty, I wish I could think of something. Around here a lot of the hotel owners have housing or can help their employees find housing, but I'm sure you would have checked that out already. No way to get the barn house earlier?


----------



## TuyaGirl

@Captain Evil I get that feeling. Once there was a really hot summer and the river started to literally dry. I went there and tried to save all the fish, eels, lobsters and turtles (sorry if the denomination is somewhat wrong), and I ended up feeling quite sad about the ones (thousands) I could not bring to a save place further south... 
@6gun Kid Oh my, what a character, lol!!

Today I am feeling quite sad. It is the first Sunday in many months that I spend without going to the barn. It is pouring rain and extremely windy, ugh...
That and because, as I told many posts ago, the property where the barn is was sold, now the new owner is renting the upper part fields for agricultural purposes. 4 green mares and an older gelding lost their pasture, and are now staying in Tuya's paddock temporarily. Wich means my girl was inside when I arrived and I had no clue where to put her. When BO arrived he put her in a large pasture with the older gelding for company and I felt really sorry for her. She needs routine to feel safe, knew that was not her usual space, was lost, annoyed and trying to break the fence. The gelding could not care less, lol!! 

I already miss this place like it used to be, hated seeing the tractors destroy those green pastures / hay fields. Now BO will have to buy our hay, and honestly I hope those mares are sold fast so as Tuya can have her peace back :-(

Here's a picture of the 'lost' terrains just to give you an idea.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

JCnGrace said:


> How much more time do you have? Certainly not ideal but could you live with either set of parents in a worse case scenario?
> 
> It's been 2 years since we've used our LQ trailer and hubby has been making noises about selling it and I put a nix to those thoughts right away. I figure as long as I have that I have a home no matter what happens. Only trouble is it's only a 4 horse and we have 11 horses so what happens to the other 7 if we have to bug out and which 4 would I take. Or I could get the 3 minis in one stall and take 3 of the full sizers which would only leave 5 behind. Hopefully it never comes to that because I'd have a hard time leaving any of them behind.


Living with either set of parents is out. We've lived with his mom before and it was hell. My parents won't even entertain the idea. 

We are supposed to be out by November 30.



Captain Evil said:


> Drafty, I wish I could think of something. Around here a lot of the hotel owners have housing or can help their employees find housing, but I'm sure you would have checked that out already. No way to get the barn house earlier?


My owner offered to buy a house and rent it to us, but I basically said "Hell to the NO!" to that one. We don't have on-site housing, either. We have one room that was supposed to kind of be the GM quarters (it's plumbed for gas and has a place for a kitchenette), the owner wouldn't want to lose the revenue of being able to rent that room and he wouldn't let us have the cats.

Even if we could rent the barn house (we already know we can't buy right now, as our credit is too bad and DH doesn't have sufficient history at his job), it'll be at least another month before we could move in, as my BO still needs to close on the new property (they find out tomorrow for sure if they're getting it or not), then they have to move their stuff, make sure all the fences are good, set up for the thirty or so horses they board, and then move all the horses. 

However, we're hoping we get a call back from a small apartment complex tomorrow that has units for rent. They have one and two bedrooms, they're pet friendly, and they're very affordable. My assistant manager lives in a one-bedroom unit there and pays $550/month. She said she thinks the two-bedrooms go for about $600/month.

Also, I have a new job. No idea when I'll be starting or what I'll be doing. :lol: We have a lot of medical marijuana farms in our town and one of them uses our hotel as a base of operations when the owners are here. They've been coming here for at least a year or a year and a half, so we've gotten to know the guys. They're Greek (from Greece) and just the nicest people. The main owner gave me his card and told me if I ever needed anything to let him know. So, I jokingly said I could use a job. He said "Done." Then on Friday, when they were here for meetings, he and I got to talking about what's been happening here (the owner took two days of vacation away from one of the employees AFTER he'd already taken the vacation, thereby shorting his check by about $150) and I told him that I seriously needed out. Again, he said "Done" and then he asked if I had any experience in accounting. I was honest and said I didn't, but that I was willing to learn anything. He then asked me how much I make at the hotel ($2300/month) and he said "We can do better than that. We can do A LOT better than that." So, he and I are supposed to sit down sometime on Monday and chat. Ironically, the owner is coming up Monday, as well.


----------



## Change

JCnGrace said:


> Your vacation is starting to sound like work but YAY! about the new barn. Is it for horses or hay and feed?





Captain Evil said:


> What is your interior plan for the barn? How exciting!


It is primarily for the horses, but big enough that I may use part of it for hay. It will have a door on either end so we can open it up during the summer for air to blow through, but keep closed for warmth in winter. Right now I'm planning on 2 10x12 or 10x16 stalls so I can separate them for feeding, with the remaining 5-9 feet for whatever storage needs I might have.



DraftyAiresMum said:


> Also, I have a new job. No idea when I'll be starting or what I'll be doing. :lol: Again, he said "Done" and then he asked if I had any experience in accounting. I was honest and said I didn't, but that I was willing to learn anything. He then asked me how much I make at the hotel ($2300/month) and he said "We can do better than that. We can do A LOT better than that." So, he and I are supposed to sit down sometime on Monday and chat. Ironically, the owner is coming up Monday, as well.


I'm so excited for you about the new job! Anything has to be better than what you're dealing with now. Keep us posted!! And good luck with the apartment, too!

I just picked up another 39 bales of hay this morning. I'm procrastinating about unloading it. After unloading and stacking 35 bales Friday, just the thought of stacking this batch has me tired. And I may end up going back for another load tomorrow!!


----------



## TuyaGirl

@DraftyAiresMum yay!! I'm so happy for you!! You deserved so much better than your current job offers  And I'm sure you will fix somewhere to move in to fast as well. Good luck!!


----------



## 6gun Kid

JCnGrace said:


> Is the woman still alive or has she died from sclerosis?


I honestly dont know, I know her husband died several years back,and "Marty"died after a failed liver transplant. I heard after he died she went to rehab. I hope she did, she really wasn't a bad person....She just had demons.


----------



## 6gun Kid

I just finished an autobiography of Tallulah Bankhead, and this quote, I confess could have been about Maria.
_

Tallulah could be savage, her appetites of mind and body wild and sometimes gross, as if everything had to be possessed and devoured and destroyed. And none of this mattered. It was as though all dross burned away, leaving someone frail and loyal, eager to please.”_


----------



## greentree

I confess I worked hard today...lol! I cleaned up 30 hours of manure from 9 horses, and stripped 3 stalls. I think it was 7 manure spreader loads. 

Only 1 more, plus turning the puppy stall back into a horse stall, because the dog is now sleeping out in the barn.


----------



## Change

I confess I'm tired of doing FOR the horses and not having time to ride them. Tomorrow, though, all that's on the chores list is laundry - and I can ride in between loads!

I sure hope Tango doesn't get snotty. He hasn't been worked the last two weekends!


----------



## Change

I confess I'm tired of doing FOR the horses and not having time to ride them. Tomorrow, though, all that's on the chores list is laundry - and I can ride in between loads!

I sure hope Tango doesn't get snotty. He hasn't been worked the last two weekends!


----------



## Change

Now the forum won't let me replace
A doubled post, such a disgrace
The edit button says invalid post
And Confession Time gets the most!


----------



## Change

Three times tonight my posts have doubled
A lesser person might be troubled
But I just figure the forum is mad
I'm still using old school, well, too bad!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I confess I am super tired, first day of rural placement and I am dead


----------



## JCnGrace

I am putting a new light fixture for my dining room on my list of must haves. Being glass and brass it's not only outdated but a PITA to clean as well. I think it looked better before I cleaned than after since it had an even layer of gunk on it. Now you turn on the light switched and it's covered in smears even though I cleaned it 3X with windex. I told hubby to hope Thursday was sunny and I didn't need to turn on the light. LOL

So my niece called today and I told her about her nieces wanting to know if I had horses they could ride and she repeated exactly what I said. LOL

I had a talk with Gamble today about entrusting him with the highest honor a horse could have. He'll be much more agreeable to it if I build up his ego first. (typical male LOL) I figure if I can saddle up 2 of them we can get the rides over with sooner. The kids are big enough they can lead each other around on Freckles (she won't take advantage) and I can keep Gamble in hand to see how he's going to react.


----------



## JCnGrace

Change said:


> I confess I'm tired of doing FOR the horses and not having time to ride them. Tomorrow, though, all that's on the chores list is laundry - and I can ride in between loads!
> 
> I sure hope Tango doesn't get snotty. He hasn't been worked the last two weekends!


I get ya sister only my problem is energy instead of time. By the time I get done doing the for them I'm ready to be done with them. Thank goodness I still enjoy doing the for though. Well mostly anyway, I need a break from it now and then.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

@JCnGrace, white vinegar and paper towels or newspaper works WAY better than Windex. We don't use glass cleaner at all at the hotel. Just white vinegar. Our front doors get super gross cuz people push them open with their hand on the glass and the vinegar cleans them without streaks or smudges. Our glass cleaner (basically industrial-strength Windex) smears and doesn't cut through the grease. The vinegar will also clean the brass on the fixture, as well.


----------



## PoptartShop

Hope you all got some riding in this weekend.

I confess, my thighs are KILLING ME from Saturday's lesson. This time, we did posting, sitting, & 2-point no-stirrups. LOL. Counts of like 6 or 8 each time, back-to-back. Is no-stirrup November over yet? Grrr. Redz was so pleasant though, such a good boy. We did some warming up in the big field, it was nice. Perfect weather too.

However, yesterday it was FREEZING & SUPER WINDY! I stayed in the house all day, cleaning & binge-watching Shameless on Netflix. Relaxing day for sure.

Happy Monday! 3-day work week...I can deal with this! LOL.


----------



## JCnGrace

DraftyAiresMum said:


> @*JCnGrace* , white vinegar and paper towels or newspaper works WAY better than Windex. We don't use glass cleaner at all at the hotel. Just white vinegar. Our front doors get super gross cuz people push them open with their hand on the glass and the vinegar cleans them without streaks or smudges. Our glass cleaner (basically industrial-strength Windex) smears and doesn't cut through the grease. The vinegar will also clean the brass on the fixture, as well.


Do you use full strength or diluted?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

JCnGrace said:


> Do you use full strength or diluted?


Full strength.


----------



## Mulefeather

I confess I may be falling in love with this pony just a little bit


----------



## Mulefeather

I confess I may be falling in love with this pony just a TINY bit.


----------



## Mulefeather

I confess I'm trying like heck to post a pic of Sully, but the forum is being a giant butt


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

DraftyAiresMum said:


> . . . Also, I have a new job. No idea when I'll be starting or what I'll be doing. :lol: We have a lot of medical marijuana farms in our town and one of them uses our hotel as a base of operations when the owners are here. They've been coming here for at least a year or a year and a half, so we've gotten to know the guys. They're Greek (from Greece) and just the nicest people. The main owner gave me his card and told me if I ever needed anything to let him know. So, I jokingly said I could use a job. He said "Done." Then on Friday, when they were here for meetings, he and I got to talking about what's been happening here (the owner took two days of vacation away from one of the employees AFTER he'd already taken the vacation, thereby shorting his check by about $150) and I told him that I seriously needed out. Again, he said "Done" and then he asked if I had any experience in accounting. I was honest and said I didn't, but that I was willing to learn anything. He then asked me how much I make at the hotel ($2300/month) and he said "We can do better than that. We can do A LOT better than that." So, he and I are supposed to sit down sometime on Monday and chat. Ironically, the owner is coming up Monday, as well.


whoa you sneaked that one in . . . awesome, congratulations, brilliant!! Good luck with the barn accommodation


----------



## Mulefeather

Ugh, guys, sorry for the triplicate posts - the forum kept eating them and I kept trying


----------



## Change

@Mulefeather He's such a cutie that 3 pictures of him seems entirely appropriate!


----------



## Change

@Mulefeather He's such a cutie that 3 pictures of him seems entirely appropriate!

(and my double post must mean I 'LIKE' him twice over!)


----------



## Captain Evil

I confess, I am foolishly pleased to hear that my dog's momma has her championship title, and is well underway toward her grand champion title. Her dad is already a Canadian & American champion. I don't think our girl could pull that off, even if we showed her, (which we won't cause she works on our boat during show season), because she doesn't have the big, dense bones of her parents. Here is her momma, Tilly...









..and here is Nori, as a baby...









...and at that awkward, teenage stage...









..and hard at work on the boat...









I'm pleased, even though I had nothing to do with it.


----------



## greentree

I confess we had the BEST time dancing at a nursing home in the tiny town of Brownsville, KY!!! We danced, and sang, and handed out goodies, and laughed. One lady had just had her 100th birthday, so we sang Happy Birthday!!
It was a Christmasgiving party. We all wore whatever Christmas stuff we had.

And now, I want a Newfie....


----------



## JCnGrace

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Full strength.


Thanks Drafty, I'll give it a go.


----------



## PoptartShop

I confess...I have been a mess since when I got home last night.
My hamster Brownie, as you all know was over 2 & she was declining day by day, yesterday I came home & she was gone. ;(

I lost my critter best friend, my baby girl. She was such a sweetheart. Unlike no other hamster I've ever had. We had such a bond.  

Made a little collage from when she was in her younger days to her older days. 
I'm at work & I'm just so sad. Ugh. I live by myself, so she was always there with me. Losing a pet is never easy.:sad::sad:


----------



## greentree

((((Hugs)))). She was just adorable. It is so hard when they leave us. I understand. I cannot even have an aquarium, because I get too attached to fish.......hamsters was even worse, I loved those little ******s.
Godspeed, precious Brownie!


----------



## Captain Evil

I'm so sorry... that's hard. She looks so sweet! How did you come to have her?


----------



## Rascaholic

@PoptartShop Hugs for losing the furbaby  It doesn't matter what kind of furbaby you lose, it's always hard.


----------



## Mulefeather

@PoptartShop - Awww, poor little thing. They do latch onto your heart, don't they? She sounds like she had a great life with you, though.
@Captain Evil - O.M.G....have I mentioned how much I LOVE newfies?! I may have made a sound only dogs can hear when I saw those pics  
@Change - LOL, thanks!  

He's getting a break for the holidays this week, because I'm traveling for most of it. Once I get back, I plan on getting out to see him 3-4 nights a week. Oh, and BO has informed me that they're installing temporary lights in the barn for the winter, so I'll be able to go up after work without stumbling around in the dark


----------



## SwissMiss

@PoptartShop :hug: It's so hard to lose a furry friend!


----------



## JCnGrace

PoptartShop said:


> I confess...I have been a mess since when I got home last night.
> My hamster Brownie, as you all know was over 2 & she was declining day by day, yesterday I came home & she was gone. ;(
> 
> I lost my critter best friend, my baby girl. She was such a sweetheart. Unlike no other hamster I've ever had. We had such a bond.
> 
> Made a little collage from when she was in her younger days to her older days.
> I'm at work & I'm just so sad. Ugh. I live by myself, so she was always there with me. Losing a pet is never easy.:sad::sad:


I'm so sorry about Brownie Poptart. 

I've often contemplated why us animal loving humans continually open our hearts to our pets when we know their life span is short and going to cause us grief. The only reason I've ever been able to come up with is because they bring us so much joy and love while they're with us it far outweighs the hurt we feel when they pass on. 

I also think when they die and get to the Pearly Gates, St. Peter asks what they've accomplished in their life and when they say "I was loved" those gates open up pronto. What else could better describe that particular animal's awesomeness?


----------



## SwissMiss

I confess, I am quite proud of my kiddos (4 and 6). Went to tractor supply yesterday and the kiddos came with me. And of course there are LOTS of toys as soon as you enter the store! Told the kiddos before we went in that we will not buy any toys, but they can look at them and see if they like something.
In the store no begging for toys or candy, no trying to sneak anything in my cart, just two happy kids mentally adding to their list to Santa and calling me to come over to see their favorite...
They are great kids - most of the time at least, lol


----------



## PoptartShop

Thank you everyone for the kind words.:hug::| Ugh. Just teared up again a few minutes ago. So hard!

She really was a doll to have around. It sucks they don't live very long, it seems like no matter how big a pet's lifespan is, it's never enough. 
When I saw her at the petstore on 10/17/14 I knew she was the one!!! Ugh. 

Work is extra slow today, doesn't surprise me because it's a holiday week.


----------



## Change

@PoptartShop I'm so sorry to hear about Brownie! Remember she was loved and happy throughout her short life and cherish the memories.

So - yesterday again got pre-empted by life and Tango escaped ride-free. I did work him for a short while on the longe line, but that was all that got accomplished horse-wise. 

I did 4 loads of laundry, and discovered I have a leak somewhere! I think it is in the washer's drain system or else the spin cycle is throwing water over the top of the barrel. Not positive, but my basement floor is soaked and currently carpeted with towels. I'll have to deal with that when I get back home.

I'm packed for my trip; just need to take a shower and wait on Kyle to wake up and pack. Then a 6-7 hour drive. Tomorrow I meet up with @knightrider and friends for a ride, and when I get back to my in-laws, my middle son, his wife and my baby granddaughter should be there! YAY!!! I get to have gramma time!!!


----------



## TuyaGirl

@PoptartShop what a cutie she was!! You took good care of Brownie, she had a happy life, and I'm sure you have the best memories from her. It is never easy to loose a friend, so sending lots of hugs from here 

@JCnGrace well put into words. So well even brought tears to my eyes... Darn I just don't deal well with death


Reminded me of this:


A Dog's Purpose According To A 6 Year Old - We Rule The Internet


So true (and it can apply to any animal)


----------



## Mulefeather

Dang, you guys are talking about losing critters and it keeps bringing up things I've been thinking about lately with both my grandmothers.

I was listening to Miranda Lambert's "Over You" the other day, which always reminds me of my grandmother that passed on almost 7 years ago- her loss REALLY hurt because she partially raised me after my mother died (when I talk about my "mom" on here in the present tense, I'm talking about my stepmom, who I have actually now had longer than I had my real mother). I recently took up some wood burning, and I've been thinking of putting some of the lyrics from that song on a piece. 

Basically I want to put:

_Living alone
Here in this place
I think of you
And I'm not afraid_

and put a border of Larkspur around it, since it's the July birth flower. She's my inspiration for setting out on my own buying this house, and she lived more or less alone for close to 30 years - but she had a great, full life, and I think she is where I get my sense of adventure and curiosity from.


----------



## PoptartShop

Thanks so much.  Yes, I am definitely thinking about all the good happy memories. It will definitely take time to heal.
Aww that's sweet @*Mulefeather* . That would be a great honor for her.
@*Change* sorry to hear about the washer drain!  Always something when you're trying to go somewhere! It'll be a fun time, I hope you enjoy your ride. So exciting! @*JCnGrace* thank you. I agree, as long as they were loved and happy that's all that matters. They truly are special. <3 Will always be in my heart.
@*SwissMiss* yayyy glad they behaved!!! LOL @TuyaGirl thank you. Me either, I deal horribly when it comes to losing a pet, human, anything.

After work today I'm saddling up Redz & going riding with one of my barn friends.  Riding therapy is always helpful!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I confess that I just spent $60 on stuff to make the food I was assigned for Thanksgiving dinner. Luckily I have tomorrow off, so it will be spent cooking all day.


----------



## JCnGrace

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I confess that I just spent $60 on stuff to make the food I was assigned for Thanksgiving dinner. Luckily I have tomorrow off, so it will be spent cooking all day.


I got most of my stuff last week and then went back today to get the perishables, you don't wanna know how much I spent between the 2 trips but suffice it to say that there is enough food in this house for all of you to come Thanksgiving. LOL

I confess I had a brain fart today. Backing out of my parking space my brakes didn't seem to be working quite right. They worked much better after I remembered to remove my purse from it's hiding spot.:???:

Seems my private tack store is lacking. Niece wanted to know if I had a 26" or 28" cinch she could borrow. Ummm.....NO, how long has it been since she's seen my horses anyway? Not that I don't still have the one I used on the pony but even hers is a 30". :rofl: Now if she'd asked me for a 36 incher she could have shopped from a variety of them; felt, fleece, neoprene, I got ya covered.


----------



## cbar

I've been absent for a few days - stupid work getting in the way of my Internet time! 
@PoptartShop, so sorry to hear about Brownie. Thanks for sharing your pics - she is a cute little thing. No matter the pet, it is always hard to say goodbye. Pets are so special - they love unconditionally and don't ask for anything in return (well, except food, water & shelter...LOL). 

Guess it is almost Thanksgiving for all of our American friends - yay! to long weekend & good food & time with friends & family!! 

For me, it is Grey Cup weekend. And even though my football team did not make it to the final, I will happily watch and enjoy some beers & food with the family.


----------



## Mulefeather

Hope everyone state-side has a safe and enjoyable Thanksgiving! I'm spending tonight at my dad's, doing dinner at my brother's on the day with the family (where I'll no doubt be playing babysitter- I'm tempted to hit Dollar Tree tonight for some little toys and games to help keep my niece entertained), then it's back up to PA. Friday morning I'll get the pigs set up for the 2 days I'll be gone- since as long as they have hay, pellets, and water, they're OK for a day or so on their own- and then I'm on my way up to NY! 

Boyfriend and I are planning to just relax, watch movies, lounge in the hot tub, and generally not think about holiday shopping. We are going to go see "Fantastic Beasts and Where to Find Them" on Saturday, which I'm excited for. 

I'm also now looking at creating a big cage for my guinea pigs that utilizes astroturf over a layer of pine pellets. I figure it would be easier to keep things generally clean and not use so much litter. I'm still in the research phase!


----------



## PoptartShop

I had a great ride last night! Was super relaxing. Really helped me since I was upset all day about Brownie. Thank you so much @*cbar* .  & everyone else, thank you so much. I was sad last night when I got home because she's not there anymore, it will take nothing but time to heal. <3 I have all the memories & photos of the cutie.

I confess...I AM BEING A FATTY FROM THIS POINT ON. LOL. At work today we're ordering pizza + cheesesteaks, having a little luncheon. & then tomorrow is Thanksgiving of course.  Yayy. I hope all of you have a happy & lovely Thanksgiving. Where's the wine?!!!! LOL.

Here's Redz last night in his new blanket :wink:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

@JCnGrace, considering I'm only making three dishes...$60 is a lot! :lol: Although, $8 of the was on an adorable Fox decoration for the table.


----------



## TuyaGirl

PoptartShop said:


> I had a great ride last night! Was super relaxing. Really helped me since I was upset all day about Brownie. Thank you so much @*cbar* .  & everyone else, thank you so much. I was sad last night when I got home because she's not there anymore, it will take nothing but time to heal. <3 I have all the memories & photos of the cutie.
> 
> I confess...I AM BEING A FATTY FROM THIS POINT ON. LOL. At work today we're ordering pizza + cheesesteaks, having a little luncheon. & then tomorrow is Thanksgiving of course.  Yayy. I hope all of you have a happy & lovely Thanksgiving. Where's the wine?!!!! LOL.
> 
> Here's Redz last night in his new blanket :wink:




I'm glad you had a good ride and it helped being less upset. That's normal and time will ease your pain (easier said than done, I know)
And Redz looks great!! Yeah, blanket season has arrived. As Tuya is older she is wearing hers as well, temperatures dropped really fast around here. If weather allows I'll get pictures this weekend, I hope it is still somehow clean, as she just loooves to lay in her own poop and get dirty, lol!!


----------



## 6gun Kid

I confess that this is gonna be a messy ramble. My high school sweetheart, who I dated off and on for a dozen years thru H.S., and in between marriages to other people. Just did the boomerang up into our 30's, she has had kind of a rough life. Her mom died young, her husband was a pill head, her kidneys failed and she ended up on dialysis 5 or 6 years ago. As you know that is what I do, so she reconnected with me for help with the process. But, through it all she remained one of the best, kindest people you ever met, raised 3(25,23, and 16) boys to be good people and her life really turned around. Got a transplant, married a great dude (was a HS classmate) who took being a stepdad as serious as I do, and she finally got what she always deserved. Yesterday her husband, son, a friend (also a HS classmate) and his step daughter were going hunting in Mississippi, they were in an accident. Both kids were killed, her husband is a fire fighter their friend is a cop. They were the first responders to the death of their own kids. Tragic, terrible, devastating at any time of year. Worse during the holidays. Makes me realize how a) blessed I truly am, and b) how small my "problems" really are. Hold your loved ones close, say a prayer for my friends, and tomorrow.... be truly thankful.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

Mulefeather said:


> Hope everyone state-side has a safe and enjoyable Thanksgiving! I'm spending tonight at my dad's, doing dinner at my brother's on the day with the family (where I'll no doubt be playing babysitter- I'm tempted to hit Dollar Tree tonight for some little toys and games to help keep my niece entertained), then it's back up to PA. Friday morning I'll get the pigs set up for the 2 days I'll be gone- since as long as they have hay, pellets, and water, they're OK for a day or so on their own- and then I'm on my way up to NY!
> 
> Boyfriend and I are planning to just relax, watch movies, lounge in the hot tub, and generally not think about holiday shopping. We are going to go see "Fantastic Beasts and Where to Find Them" on Saturday, which I'm excited for.
> 
> I'm also now looking at creating a big cage for my guinea pigs that utilizes astroturf over a layer of pine pellets. I figure it would be easier to keep things generally clean and not use so much litter. I'm still in the research phase!


Sounds like a great weekend planned. I went to see Fantastic Beasts with my two DILs, it was great


----------



## Drifting

I confess I bought the most amazing thing at Tractor Supply today.. and I can't wait for my Mother to come visit tomorrow morning and see this wonderful piece of art.... I should give it a name.

I wish it had come in grey.

Also Happy Thanksgiving.
@6gun Kid that's terrible, sorry to hear.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

6gun Kid said:


> I confess that this is gonna be a messy ramble. My high school sweetheart, who I dated off and on for a dozen years thru H.S., and in between marriages to other people. Just did the boomerang up into our 30's, she has had kind of a rough life. Her mom died young, her husband was a pill head, her kidneys failed and she ended up on dialysis 5 or 6 years ago. As you know that is what I do, so she reconnected with me for help with the process. But, through it all she remained one of the best, kindest people you ever met, raised 3(25,23, and 16) boys to be good people and her life really turned around. Got a transplant, married a great dude (was a HS classmate) who took being a stepdad as serious as I do, and she finally got what she always deserved. Yesterday her husband, son, a friend (also a HS classmate) and his step daughter were going hunting in Mississippi, they were in an accident. Both kids were killed, her husband is a fire fighter their friend is a cop. They were the first responders to the death of their own kids. Tragic, terrible, devastating at any time of year. Worse during the holidays. Makes me realize how a) blessed I truly am, and b) how small my "problems" really are. Hold your loved ones close, say a prayer for my friends, and tomorrow.... be truly thankful.


What a terribly sad story. I don't even know what to say, that is any parents worst nightmare. Sending my love to all involved. It does put out silly problems in to a different perspective. :hug:


----------



## cbar

That is such a tragic story @6gun Kid. As ****Hot Teez says, something like that sure does put our own lives into perspective. Certainly does make some of the demons we are dealing with pale in comparison. 

My heart goes out to everyone; I can't even imagine what going through that would be like.


----------



## greentree

6gunkid , our prayers are with the family! How horrible. 

I confess, so much for the week where DH was going to get a lot of stuff done....now he has decided that we need to go to Mississippi to see his DM. She called today, and was kind of talking crazy, you know, dredging up old materialistic stuff...like "I know the big punch bowl must have gotten lost or broken in the move...I was looking for a replacement, but they no longer make it...." 
I said, "No, it's in the china cabinet, I put it on the table for Christmas every year!", as cheerfully as I could muster, so she could not hear me rolling my eyes!!!

This went on through several " things" before we finally got to hang up. She tries to make me feel bad. 

Two days sitting in the car is what makes me feel bad, but DH needs to see her, so off we go. Maybe some of the stuff will get done Sunday. Only if alienscome down and do it, lol!!!


----------



## JCnGrace

6gun Kid said:


> I confess that this is gonna be a messy ramble. My high school sweetheart, who I dated off and on for a dozen years thru H.S., and in between marriages to other people. Just did the boomerang up into our 30's, she has had kind of a rough life. Her mom died young, her husband was a pill head, her kidneys failed and she ended up on dialysis 5 or 6 years ago. As you know that is what I do, so she reconnected with me for help with the process. But, through it all she remained one of the best, kindest people you ever met, raised 3(25,23, and 16) boys to be good people and her life really turned around. Got a transplant, married a great dude (was a HS classmate) who took being a stepdad as serious as I do, and she finally got what she always deserved. Yesterday her husband, son, a friend (also a HS classmate) and his step daughter were going hunting in Mississippi, they were in an accident. Both kids were killed, her husband is a fire fighter their friend is a cop. They were the first responders to the death of their own kids. Tragic, terrible, devastating at any time of year. Worse during the holidays. Makes me realize how a) blessed I truly am, and b) how small my "problems" really are. Hold your loved ones close, say a prayer for my friends, and tomorrow.... be truly thankful.


How terrible for your friend! Prayers for all concerned.

P.S. My like was for the part that starts "Makes me realize". It's all so true.


----------



## JCnGrace

House is relatively clean, turkey is in the oven (we eat at noon) and I should be taking advantage of this down time by taking a nap but here I am. :wave: I wouldn't be able to sleep without my nightly fix of the horse forum.


----------



## JCnGrace

Well, duh! I aimed to add:

HAPPY THANKSGIVING EVERYONE!!!


----------



## TuyaGirl

@6gun Kid my like goes to the last part of your post as well. Yes, very well said and makes you think (or rethink). Prayers to the family, so sorry that it hapenned 

@Drifting I want one!! It's so pretty it would actually look nice in other rooms without the toilet paper, lol!! 


I don't have thanksgiving day in here, but still wish everyone a happy day, it's a really nice tradition you have there.


----------



## greentree

I confess that I am a little excited about getting anew laptop....this tablet is a POS, and my ipad no longer works, since ATT decided we no longer deserve wifi....

And!!!! This FREE POS will cost me $110 to change to another device! How's THAT for FREE???

Happy Thanksgiving!!!


----------



## sarahfromsc

@6gunkid I am so sorry. My prayers are with you and the family.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

I confess I really enjoyed the photo comp. But admin have lost interest. It is still on September :-(


----------



## JCnGrace

ShirtHotTeez said:


> I confess I really enjoyed the photo comp. But admin have lost interest. It is still on September :-(


Maybe because they're busy trying to work out all the bugs and once they get them worked out they'll get back to it. I noticed last night the pics in our signature lines disappeared and while I'm trying to type this reply it keeps jumping to the top.


----------



## JCnGrace

I confess I'm glad this day is over and done with, for me anyway. The girlies enjoyed their horse time but disappointed the minis didn't want to have anything to do with them. Trying to tell a gaggle of tweens & teens that their excitement gets the horses excited just goes in one ear and out the other. Surprisingly TJ was the one that made all over them. I would have never pegged him for a kid lover, maybe he has more of his mom in him than I thought. Didn't saddle up Gamble, just Freckles because they had to leave early to go to the Colts game so it was a pretty rushed pony ride time.


----------



## greentree

I confess we had a wonderful day!!! So much for which to be thankful!

I had decided that it was going to be simple, just the 3 of us, so I really did not clean the house. I put the turkey in the oven to be done about 1 ish. I made the cranberry sauce in the morning. 

Then, about 11:30-12:00, DH sees on FB that one of our dancing friends says she is alone at her apartment, so I called her, and she came out from town! She had never been out to oour house, even though we had invited her many times....(we scared everyone at first, lol, we were(are) those crazy people from Texas who live in the former drug house!!!)

I had not even planned to have dessert, but DS had come across Steven Raichlen's Bourbon Bacon Apple Crisp recipe...so they went to town to get apples, and bourbon, then had a whirlwnd clean up of the living room!

That crisp was DELICIOUS!!! DH and DS picked at it for dinner, and the entire thing disappeared!!!

Anyway, she enjoyed herself, we loved having her, and it was a lovely, lovely day!

Now we get in the car, and drive 9 hours to Jackson, MS!! yay.


----------



## SwissMiss

@greentree, you coming to visit me???


----------



## Luce73

I confess that I am starting to seriously hate my job, and that I feel closer and closer to yelling at my boss and quitting on the spot. *sigh* must control myself, I just keep reminding myself that this job is what lets me pay board for my pony. 

Ponies make everything better. <3


----------



## SwissMiss

I confess, I had way too much fun riding my friends QHs Wednesday afternoon... They were both sooooo smooth at the trot, I didn't want to stop


----------



## GMA100

I confess I have adopted a pig. She is the runt of the batch and wasn't getting enough milk, so I took her in. 
She thinks I am her mom! I don't appreciate her waking up every 30 minutes to be fed in the middle of the night though.


----------



## TuyaGirl

Luce73 said:


> I confess that I am starting to seriously hate my job, and that I feel closer and closer to yelling at my boss and quitting on the spot. *sigh* must control myself, I just keep reminding myself that this job is what lets me pay board for my pony.
> 
> Ponies make everything better. <3


That makes two of us!!  I too hate my job, my boss and working in a big city, but every morning I remember I've got animals that depend on me and I drag myself out of bed. Weekend is arriving, phew, I need my horsey time...

@SwissMiss, I would love to ride a QH. I think I never even saw one in person. What you see most in here is Lusitano crosses. In the biggest horse fair we have you can find a few friesians, apaloosas or draft horses, but that's it  

@GMA100 OMG I just died!! lol!! Are you going to keep him?


----------



## GMA100

TuyaGirl said:


> @GMA100 OMG I just died!! lol!! Are you going to keep him?


Lol we have her mama, so yes, I will keep her!


----------



## SwissMiss

@TuyaGirl, I am in QH territory! Would love to ride a Lusitano (or a cross!) one day 
But my girl is a Peruvian, so I am only trotting on very rare occasions :wink:


----------



## JCnGrace

GMA100 said:


> I confess I have adopted a pig. She is the runt of the batch and wasn't getting enough milk, so I took her in.
> She thinks I am her mom! I don't appreciate her waking up every 30 minutes to be fed in the middle of the night though.


Too cute GMA! Doesn't take them long to decide your "MAMA" once you start giving them that bottle. Be very careful if/when you switch it from bottle to drinking out of a pan. My sister lost a whole litter because they got pneumonia from getting milk in their lungs when they started drinking from a pan.


----------



## TuyaGirl

SwissMiss said:


> @TuyaGirl, I am in QH territory! Would love to ride a Lusitano (or a cross!) one day
> But my girl is a Peruvian, so I am only trotting on very rare occasions :wink:


Which reminds me I would love to know how it feels to ride a gaited horse too  Your horse has a really nice and good looking breed ;-)

Trot is my favourite pace, I used to enjoy the occasional gallop, but since my mare fell on her knees on the beach I don't do it very often anymore, for the sake of both of us.
In a land of lusitanos I ride an anglo-arab :-D


----------



## greentree

SwissMiss said:


> @greentree, you coming to visit me???


Close....do you want to eatmexican food in Florence for dinner????

We are stopping in Cuba,AL to visit DH's cousin, and planning to be in Jackson by about 5:30.


----------



## SwissMiss

@greentree, just came back from the barn. No way I can make it in time to Florence in time:-(

Are you driving back North tonight, or staying close by?


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I confess, only 50/300 graduate nurses got jobs this year !!


----------



## greentree

SwissMiss said:


> @greentree, just came back from the barn. No way I can make it in time to Florence in time:-(
> 
> Are you driving back North tonight, or staying close by?


It's just a good thing I did not see anyone with purple hair, then!!! Lol!! 

We are staying here tonight, heading to Memphis in the morning, and eating lunch at DH's cousin's BBQ place in Southaven!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I confess that I really want to buy a jacket for Abby, our younger dog. She has almost zero body fat and her coat is shorter (not as short as like a pit or a Dalmatian, but not nearly thick enough for cold weather). Any recommendations?


----------



## JCnGrace

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I confess that I really want to buy a jacket for Abby, our younger dog. She has almost zero body fat and her coat is shorter (not as short as like a pit or a Dalmatian, but not nearly thick enough for cold weather). Any recommendations?


I thought Devil Dog would appreciate a jacket in cold weather so I put a foal blanket on him. He hated it. LOL Then the other day I tried a head band to keep his ears warm, he hated that too. :icon_rolleyes: Now he does this :hide: anytime he sees me heading towards him with an article of clothing.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I confess that I really want to buy a jacket for Abby, our younger dog. She has almost zero body fat and her coat is shorter (not as short as like a pit or a Dalmatian, but not nearly thick enough for cold weather). Any recommendations?


make one. you could use an old blanket/windjacket/sleeping bag. If it needs to be waterproof add an oilskin on top. Check out the op shop often damaged things go real cheap.


----------



## cbar

I confess that I went shopping yesterday. Got my stuff for my shoebox and some presents for my nephews...but also bought clothes for myself and a winter blanket for Ms. Amber. 

Gah, why must I have a blanket obsession??? Granted, she has no blankets and since I hope to continue her training throughout winter, she should have a turnout. But still....I also bought ground driving lines and a new dressage whip. Oops.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

JCnGrace said:


> I thought Devil Dog would appreciate a jacket in cold weather so I put a foal blanket on him. He hated it. LOL Then the other day I tried a head band to keep his ears warm, he hated that too. :icon_rolleyes: Now he does this :hide: anytime he sees me heading towards him with an article of clothing.


I begin torturing my animals early on. I've made Abby wear a witch's hat and we've put t-shirts on her before. Cosmo, our older cat, has been a pumpkin and a pirate for Halloween. Jasper, the middle child, has worn the pumpkin costume too. The only one who hasn't been dressed up is Annabelle and that's because she fights back with claws and is a little wiggle worm when she doesn't want to do something. 



ShirtHotTeez said:


> make one. you could use an old blanket/windjacket/sleeping bag. If it needs to be waterproof add an oilskin on top. Check out the op shop often damaged things go real cheap.


Don't really want to make anything right now. My sewing room is all packed up and I don't really want to have to unpack it until we move wherever we end up moving. :lol:


----------



## greentree

I confess I am quite thrilled that we found a new in box iPad air!! the place was wonderful...trimmed my SIM card down to fit, and it WORKS!!

Just when I was really starting to appreciate the Android.....back to Apple! My poor little brain.....


----------



## Change

6gun Kid said:


> Makes me realize how a) blessed I truly am, and b) how small my "problems" really are. Hold your loved ones close, say a prayer for my friends, and tomorrow.... be truly thankful.


How absolutely devastating for your friends! My heart goes out to them. And yes - never take for granted what you have and hold dear and make sure the ones you care about know you love them every single day!



SwissMiss said:


> @TuyaGirl, I am in QH territory! Would love to ride a Lusitano (or a cross!) one day
> But my girl is a Peruvian, so I am only trotting on very rare occasions :wink:


I got to ride my first Paso Fino on Wednesday, courtesy of @knightrider! We met up in N. Florida for a day of riding and hanging out! What a wonderful lady and what a great time!



DraftyAiresMum said:


> I confess that I really want to buy a jacket for Abby, our younger dog. She has almost zero body fat and her coat is shorter (not as short as like a pit or a Dalmatian, but not nearly thick enough for cold weather). Any recommendations?


My 4 pit bulls live outside year round - even when we get snow. They have their igloo shelters and heat lamps and never seem bothered by the weather. 

Note: The heat lamps were more for my Son's piece of mind, although the dogs do enjoy them!

I finally figured out how to download pictures from my phone, so here I am riding Tango. This is ride number 4, on 3 Nov 2016:


----------



## JCnGrace

Sounds wonderful Change. How did you like riding a paso fino? I've been pretty blessed in my lifetime to have been able to ride an assortment of different breeds but that experience has been sorely lacking when it comes to the ones that aren't as popular in the US or at least weren't in my hey day.


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582

Hate hearing about Brownie and the accident, but I'm glad for the happy Thanksgivings! Mine was good as well, pretty simple. I want to ride a Paso so bad!!

Yesterday (Saturday) was great because I got work done AND got to go spend some time with Cherokee. He was very responsive to doing what I told him and he was coming to me again. We didn't ride because it was too windy, but he got some scratching and a little bit of backing practice. Some of his pasturemates decided to be testy so I was dealing with them, but honestly it was a natural response this time I'm proud to say. One (usually very well mannered) guy kicked really close to me (and he knew I was there) when I was going to hook his lead rope, not aiming for me but still. I didn't think about it, just got aggressive with him for a few moments and made him move away from me so he knew kicking with me there was a no-no, then led him like nothing had happened. He's really sweet, doesn't hold grudges and just isn't the type that'll do that again anytime soon. 


Also I've heard it said that horses like someone who is a fair leader better than someone inconsistent, and I never gave it much thought until now. Me doing better to be both a friend and in charge = much happier Cherokee, and it's showing! 


So I guess I confess that those two things combined as well as people in my life right now are making me an extremely happy person!


----------



## greentree

We made it home from the deep Syouth!! 

We stopped Batesville,MS at a Chili's. we were trying to make it to DH's cousin's BBQ place, but he had called, and said they decided to close the place, and Tuesday would be the last day, so he did not know how much there was left....and we were STARVING. 

We ordered this fajita thing that looked HUGE on the menu, caught up on Facebook, watched 3 quarters of the U.K. Football game...still, no food. At the one HOUR mark, the manager comes by and apologizes. 
Gee, lady. Go back and MAKE our food!!

Enough additional time passes that they could have made the fajitas, and we finally hear sizzling. And the waitress puts a tiny fajita pan down, with 4 small slices of chicken, 4 slices of beef, and 6 very small shrimp. DH photoed it, then photoed the menu, and sent it to corporate, threatening false advertising. 

The manager comp'ed a whopping half of it for us! Then we drove on...
And stopped at The Log Cabin in Hurricane Mills, TN to eat....again. Rant over.


----------



## Change

This is not a double-post. This is a figment of your overactive imagination.


----------



## Change

@ JCnGrace and @BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 The Paso was fun to ride. The faster gait (equiv. to a trot, I think) was very smooth and felt like I was riding that cartoon dog that gets up on his tippy-toes and darts from behind this tree to that! LOL! And after riding chunky 15h QHs and larger, sitting a 13.3 Paso took me by surprise as I went to touch heel to side and MISSED! My legs are longer than his barrel!
@greentree - Glad you made it home safely, and didn't starve to death on the way. I had been wondering about that Chili's fajita - glad I hadn't bothered to stop in to try it.

This morning it's a frosty 27F out. Horses were full of **** and vinegar and had to be reminded that Mama's home before I let them eat. 4 days, and they think the pecking order changed? Hah! Not in your lifetimes, kids! Once they were respectful, they got their breakfast and I broke the ice on the water. Morning mission accomplished until it warms up a little. Then I get to go measure out where the new barn will sit and figure out how deep I'm going to have to dig to make things level!


----------



## SwissMiss

@greentree, glad you didn't starve! Am still ticked that I didn't make it to meet you... Maybe next time!
@Change, sounds and looks like you had tons of fun. Riding a Fino is still on my wish-list as well :grin: My friend in AR offered me to ride her stallion when we were at an Open Show at the same time, but then I was too chicken to say "yes" :-? Still regretting that one. 
@cbar, I am looking at blankets too:grin: and I live in the South, lol


----------



## JCnGrace

greentree said:


> We made it home from the deep Syouth!!
> 
> We stopped Batesville,MS at a Chili's. we were trying to make it to DH's cousin's BBQ place, but he had called, and said they decided to close the place, and Tuesday would be the last day, so he did not know how much there was left....and we were STARVING.
> 
> We ordered this fajita thing that looked HUGE on the menu, caught up on Facebook, watched 3 quarters of the U.K. Football game...still, no food. At the one HOUR mark, the manager comes by and apologizes.
> Gee, lady. Go back and MAKE our food!!
> 
> Enough additional time passes that they could have made the fajitas, and we finally hear sizzling. And the waitress puts a tiny fajita pan down, with 4 small slices of chicken, 4 slices of beef, and 6 very small shrimp. DH photoed it, then photoed the menu, and sent it to corporate, threatening false advertising.
> 
> The manager comp'ed a whopping half of it for us! Then we drove on...
> And stopped at The Log Cabin in Hurricane Mills, TN to eat....again. Rant over.


That's too bad about your Chilis experience, must have had a crappy manager. I love their fajitas and the service is usually good, some better than others but nothing I've ever felt the need to complain about. 

Hubby almost always refuses to try out new places because he wants to know what he's getting so I can attest to the fact that not every restaurant in a particular food chain is created equal. You have to be really careful of the Golden Corrals, they're about 50/50 when it comes to their food quality. The first one I ever ate at was so bad that I refused to try another for many years. Then some friends wanted to meet at us one that is fairly near us so we went and their food is really good and we've since went to another that was good and then a few weeks ago we stopped by another because hubby had the crave for shrimp and they been advertising it on TV and it was horrible.


----------



## TuyaGirl

Meet the greenies!! Not for the best reasons, they are still in Tuya's paddock, wich means I am not a happy camper and neither is Tuya. I love all the horses, but this situation is less than ideal, and I hope BO's brother sells them really quick. I left her in the arena for a while and she returned with mud everywhere. It took so long to take it off that when I went to put back her blanket the old lady was done and tried to bite me. For the first time ever!! After I smacked her I only had to point her where I wanted her to move and she obeyed immediately. Something positive, uh? (being ironic here) I came back from the barn with a feeling of helplessness, there is nothing I can do to help my girl and she is getting grumpy from the excessive stall time... Hope it sorts out soon...


----------



## greentree

Ugh, I confess that I am a little peeved right now.... the woman I sold Little Silky to has him listed on some auction site!! 
He has a blog, lol, and the last entry was in October, when she took him to some driving trainer....I saw this guy one time on RFD TV, and was NOT impressed...hope he didn't ruin "my" colt!!

But the good news is: I had a Horse Forum visitor!! Anita Ann was brave enough to get off of the interstate and come visit! What a wonderful lady!


----------



## JCnGrace

I confess that in all the years Devil Dog has been living in the house (5 or 6) he had his first poo accident. Partly my fault for giving him too many Thanksgiving leftovers and partly hubby's for ignoring him when DD tried to get him up to let him out. Diarrhea all over your living room floor from an 85 pound dog is not pleasant. Hubby cleaned it up, thank goodness. LOL


----------



## 6gun Kid

@greentree I effing hate chili's, unfortunately since it is the stepkid's fave. She is such a picky eater, that if we want a drama free meal out, I have to suffer through it!


----------



## PoptartShop

I confess...I had a GREAT Thanksgiving & long weekend!  Back to work today, sadly LOL. Happy Cyber Monday!
I rode every day last week!


----------



## Mulefeather

Finally back after a weekend of traveling here! All I can say is, I ate too much and my back hurts from driving! 

Family time was marred a bit because my niece was being a cranky butt (but what can you expect, she's almost 4, so being a cranky butt is pretty much status quo), and of course Brother and SIL just play along with her. She can be a sweet kid but she's on her way to being spoiled because everyone gives her what she wants the minute she wants it. 

Also, my sciatica pain started ramping up towards the end of dinner, so I wound up laying on their couch trying to find a position that wasn't agonizing for the latter part of the evening. 

Thankfully Boyfriend's house was MUCH better than the family time was - we went to the movies, had dinner at our favorite little craft beer place, and did a lot of movie-watching and general being lazy. He had me use this thing that I call the "back cracker" that you lay on, and it stretches out your spine- actually helped my back feel WORLDS better, so he ordered me my own  

And I am now suffering from major pony-induced guilt. I haven't been out to see Sully all week last week because of traveling, and this week is going to be nuts, too - and it's going to rain all week on top of everything else


----------



## PoptartShop

@Mulefeather I hope your back feels better! It's going to a rain the next 2 days here as well. Today's the horses 'day off' so no riding.  I have the chiro after work anyway. Ugh. I hope it doesn't rain too much tomorrow so I can ride but we shall see. 
I'm glad you had a good time with your boyfriend! Sounds like a ton of fun. <3 A back cracker is what I need too LOL! That's so cool!
Hopefully you get to see Sully soon!!


----------



## Change

@greentree - I hope all is okay with Little Silky. Are you considering buying him back? And cool that you got to meet Anita Ann. I'm still trying to figure out a way to take a northern jaunt and visit! 

@TuyaGirl - I hope those greenies get out of Tuya's pasture soon!

@Mulefeather - glad you had a good time, and I hope your back gets better!


I hired a guy to do my earthmoving for me. We're actually not going to dig out much for the barn - instead, we're going to pull fill from where my round pen should be (it's going to be level, finally) and build up the base for the barn. I have to go buy several railroad ties as earthen barriers, but at least I won't have as much worry about rain run-off. We're going to put a French drain on the high sides to channel the run-off. Still a lot to do, but at least I don't have to do it all by myself now.


----------



## PoptartShop

I confess, I'm SO MAD THAT IT'S RAINING!  Going to rain all day too. It sucks. Just wanna ride! Not going to happen though. Supposed to rain tomorrow too.
Another slow day at the office. I stayed up too late last night watching Shameless. I'm so tired! The rain doesn't help either. Ugh.


----------



## Change

We had rain last night and LOTS of wind yesterday. Supposed to have bad storms through here tonight with potential for tornados ... but today is bright and sunny and a comfortable mid-50s. I should get out and tear down the temp shelter and relocate it out of the 'construction zone.' Before tonight's storms . Without assistance. I may wait until tomorrow, as the shelter is well anchored where it is and I'm not sure where else I could put it where it won't get blown down! 

Last night's winds must have blown the gate between the sacrifice field and the training pen open. I went out about 10 to check on the horses and when Tango didn't come when called, I slogged out in the mud and rain to find him inside the training pen. Opened the gate for him, then checked all the fences. No other way he could have gotten through... :-S


----------



## greentree

@Change I cannot afford to buy him back, and get him here, but if she will free lease him to me, or just let me take him on a sort of contingency, I would do that. I let her take Silky's brother, Chance, on trial (Chance told the animal communicator that he only wanted to live with ME...ahem.). That is how I came to sell her Little Silky. She wanted more "bonding". 

Kudos to Barry Tucker, my bulldozer guru!! The heavy wind and rain finally runs AROUND the covered arena, instead of THROUGH it!! And, he got about half of the outside berm filled before it started raining!


----------



## JCnGrace

PoptartShop said:


> I confess, I'm SO MAD THAT IT'S RAINING!  Going to rain all day too. It sucks. Just wanna ride! Not going to happen though. Supposed to rain tomorrow too.
> Another slow day at the office. I stayed up too late last night watching Shameless. I'm so tired! The rain doesn't help either. Ugh.


We really needed the rain we got yesterday so while it made for a yucky, gloomy day I was glad to have it. I think the horses had forgotten what rain is because they all acted like goofs last night at feeding time, mainly fussing and fighting with each other and one wanted to stand outside and stare instead of coming in.


----------



## Captain Evil

I confess! First time in my life I slid a little sweet, spiced rum into my morning coffee. Maybe a half a teaspoon, maybe not that much. 

DH and Mutha and Frogman are all over here, trying to fix the engine on our little work boat, the ****pot, before scallop season begins on Thursday.

It is not going well...


----------



## JCnGrace

Captain Evil said:


> I confess! First time in my life I slid a little sweet, spiced rum into my morning coffee. Maybe a half a teaspoon, maybe not that much.
> 
> DH and Mutha and Frogman are all over here, trying to fix the engine on our little work boat, the ****pot, before scallop season begins on Thursday.
> 
> It is not going well...


Fingers crossed that they can get it up and running so you don't have to go to the expense of a rebuild or new engine.


----------



## Captain Evil

I think they've almost got the ****pot fixed. The boat not running right has been an ongoing problem, despite the fact that we brought it to a Volvo Penta specialist and had it completely gone over before we started using it. Something is always going wrong with it. But, it is old, it has truly exceeded it's natural life expectancy on the water, so we are essentially flogging a dead horse. 

They re-wired and replaced virtually EVERYTHING and one more day ought to do it. All they started out to do was put in a windshield washer, and then Mutha, who is an electrical genius, started finding issues including a brand new, but faulty, alternator, which was cranking out enough juice to turn the ****pot into a ball of flames...

That's now fixed.

Here is a picture of Diving Husband dancing on the ****pot a couple of jobs ago...


----------



## Rascaholic

I must confess I am happy it rained like crazy last night! But it also gave the Tobester another day off. He's gonna be hard at work when it dries back out a bit 

I also confess I am in the crappiest mood I have been in for a long time.... and not a clue why. DH took out the wall between my LR and DR over the weekend and there is still mess where the cedar beam needs to be placed. 1 Column in and 1 to go to support said beam. And it's raining so a bit risky to break out electrical cords, saws, drills etc to get it finished this evening.

Maybe this is why. I despise cleaning and then making an intentional mess where I had just spent 2 solid days cleaning. Walls, ceilings, curtains, carpet, furniture even got shampooed. Now I get to do it AGAIN when we're finished. It's the only thing I hate about DIY remodeling. I am ALWAYS cleaning up some kind of mess. ALWAYS!


----------



## PoptartShop

I know, I need to appreciate the rain...well, at least my car is clean now...but...I WANTED TO RIDE TONIGHT! LOL.  I'm selfish I know, haha.

I have to stay late at work anyway so I guess it works out. 
I hope you get into a better mood @Rascaholic, the rain can definitely mess with your mood too. I haven't been in sucha good mood myself today. Blah.


----------



## 6gun Kid

meh..........that is all


----------



## TuyaGirl

6gun Kid said:


> meh..........that is all



Same here :-| (but your post actually made me laugh)


Doing boring stuff at work, and tomorrow is a holiday in here, it will be raining and thunderstorms... Whyyyyyyy????? 


Just letting it out too...


----------



## PoptartShop

@6gun Kid meh here too...you okay?

It's another FOGGY, rainy day today. LOL. I guess it's a good thing I am going to the chiro after work, because my back is a bit achy.
So much rain for all of us this week it seems. I think today's the last of it for a little. At least I hope. Weird though, it's going up to 70F today. In NOVEMBER.

Happy humpday!!!


----------



## Tazzie

No rain here today, yahoo!!!! We got our fill :lol: it rained last night, naturally. But I had the chiro so riding was off the agenda anyway. Nick wants to hunt, so we sat down to look at the next two days. It'll mid to high 50's today, and 40's tomorrow. So... I'm riding when I want to (today) and he's hunting when it's cooler. So we are both happy! In laws are picking up the kids, so we can go straight down there  trying not to exhaust myself mentally at work so I'm ready to ride! Someone is going to need some lunging first... haven't ridden her in a week and a half, and still don't have a saddle. Not sure I can stick what she'd throw me :lol:

Last day of the month though!! Christmas is getting closer, YAY!!


----------



## Mulefeather

Raining here today too, and I guess I’m not going to be able to see Sully this week either. All my money also seems to be running away as fast as it can go, too. 

Let’s see – last night I went and picked up my friend, who stayed the night and is house-sitting for me today while we wait for cable installers to come. I’m having Fios installed and where I live, they make you leave the FULL day open from 9-4. I’m out of vacation until the 1st of the year, so I wasn’t going to be able to do it. Luckily because I have awesome friends, she offered to stay and supervise since I’ve been chauffeuring her and the cat to follow-up vet appointments. With any luck, I should have internet by the end of the day. 

Speaking of the cat, Spike is doing REALLY well! She is gaining weight, no longer dehydrated, and no longer having issues with constipation. She had her last follow-up Monday night, and the vet was thrilled with her appearance. She no longer cries out in pain from having her abdomen palpated, and she’s actually got some fat and muscle beginning to build back up. She’ll need blood work after the holidays to ensure that her liver and kidneys are returning to normal, but the sweet girl is back on the road to good health!

My car started making a noise about a week ago – a soft grindy, train-building-up-speed chugging noise when I accelerated. I took it to a garage my coworker recommended this morning, and she picked me up since it’s near her house. Mechanic called and said it’s a bad bearing that needs to be pressed out. So, another $540 down the drain. I told them to go ahead and do an oil change too – may as well, in for a penny and in for a pound I guess. 

First mortgage payment and board for the horse is due this week too, so bye-bye to $800 there! The vet comes out next week as well, so Sully is getting any shots he might need, a fecal egg count, his fatness assessed, umbilical hernia poked to make sure it’s not a big deal, and a sheath cleaning. A merry Christmas means not having to clean a willy all by yourself! :lol:

The boy himself is getting better, according to BO. He’s eating great and the supplement has been accepted well. He’s also starting to settle down and be more relaxed, so I can hopefully feel less guilty about being an absent parent :lol:. Like all the other haffies he’s a wooly mammoth, so no blanket needed as long as it’s dry – I may get him a rain sheet for the inevitable freezing rain days if they’re still going to be turned out. The way things are going, his fat butt is on holiday until my schedule gets less insane. 

So yeah, I’m glad I’ll have the internet back, I’ll need it to do some freelancing and make back some of this money I’m hemorrhaging. Oh, and to top it off, house-sitting friend texted and said she saw a wasp in the house, and it crawled into the recessed lighting in the kitchen. 

And everyone is asking when the house warming will be...


----------



## PoptartShop

@Tazzie aaaah lucky you! Enjoy your ride & I'm sure mr hubby will enjoy his hunting!  That darn saddle situation! 
@Mulefeather I know how that feels. I haven't had a chance to get to the barn since Sunday.  Probably won't make it tonight either. Ugh. Stupid rain.
Thank goodness you had someone to cover for you for the FiOS! Silly that they can't just do a 1-2hr window. Of course not right! Hopefully they install it properly & you'll be good to go when you get home from work.
Glad to hear Spike is doing better. Thank goodness. Yay!!! 
Sorry to hear that about your car. Ugh, cars are always wallet drainers I swear.

Like, bye-bye money! I totally feel your pain. I'll explain in my next confession about why my wallet's less full too! Gahhh. I'm happy Sully is doing well & I hope you get to riding him soon once the rain stops & your schedule clears!

I confess...this week is ROUGH for me as well. 
On Friday, my rent comes out, my car insurance (my car insurance is DOUBLE just this month only, because I added my new car mid-policy. Which is silly, because my other one got totaled last month & wasn't my fault I got t-boned, obviously I had to get another car! So not fair), & then my new car payment comes out next week. LOL. Can't wait to switch the date for that, but I can't yet because they need the first payment in order to do that. Grrrr.

Our work holiday party is in a few weeks, lawd do I need that Christmas bonus more than ever! Plus...I splurged at VS on Cyber Monday. Couldn't resist, I can't have enough sweatpants & leggings! & pj's. Ahhh.


----------



## Mulefeather

Oh, and if any of you guys have issues with back pain, I SERIOUSLY recommend this thing - Back Magic Multi-Level Back Stretching Device. Boyfriend had one and I used it at his house Sunday, haven't had any issues with the sciatica since! I think I am going to start using it daily along with stretching.


----------



## PoptartShop

@Mulefeather I need that! The chiro helps but something for home use would be perfect!  It's going on my wishlist.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@Mulefeather yay for the kitty!! I'm really happy with the news 

About the expenses, well I think they're according to Murphy's law, all at the same time.

And I wish all of us could see / ride / train (insert something missing here) our horses without rain, storms, mud everywhere and, in my case, with an available paddock to let the steam out :-(


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

@Mulefeather If you want to keep costs down for a housewarming you could do a "bring a plate" or "potluck" evening. 

I think it might be a typically New Zealand idea but each person/family/or couple brings something to contribute to a meal. You can leave it to them to decide what to bring or organize it a bit and give them a food group, ie. salad, meat, snack(chips'n'dip, vol-au-vents etc), fruit, cake, dessert, even drinks. 

It can be an indoor meal where the host might provide a hot dish (such as rice and casserole) or outdoor with a bar-b-que.

Just an idea.


----------



## Mulefeather

ShirtHotTeez said:


> @*Mulefeather* If you want to keep costs down for a housewarming you could do a "bring a plate" or "potluck" evening.
> 
> I think it might be a typically New Zealand idea but each person/family/or couple brings something to contribute to a meal. You can leave it to them to decide what to bring or organize it a bit and give them a food group, ie. salad, meat, snack(chips'n'dip, vol-au-vents etc), fruit, cake, dessert, even drinks.
> 
> It can be an indoor meal where the host might provide a hot dish (such as rice and casserole) or outdoor with a bar-b-que.
> 
> Just an idea.


Oh definitely  It's not the cost so much, since it'll just be some friends and family, but more just getting ready for it - I need to paint, get furniture, and make the place presentable. Doing so during the holidays with a packed schedule and a new horse just makes my blood pressure rise a few digits


----------



## Drifting

My car has been in the shop since last Monday (the 21st). I haven't been able to ride since then and haven't seen my horses since Saturday.. Its my timing belt, balance shaft drive train belt and water pump (to name the least of it.) So that's like 1300 down the drain. I should hopefully be getting my vehicle back tonight but they are taking their sweet time on it.

It sucks, I have no car. I have to get rides everywhere. I'm twitchy and have cabin fever and most importantly I want to rideeee


----------



## PoptartShop

Tomorrow's December already...& it seems like we are all broke LOL. Gahhh. 
I hope next month is a bit better for us all. Regarding cars, everything!

I confess...everyone at the office today has been so miserable. I'm trying to be in a good, at least decent mood but everyone's got something stuck up their you-know-what it seems! Sheesh. This weather has everyone in a bad mood I guess. 
I WANNA RIDE TOOOOOOOO  Stupid rain!


----------



## 6gun Kid

PoptartShop said:


> @*6gun Kid* meh here too...you okay?


 yeah I am fine. I just let my mother harass me into doing something I didn't wanna do and it blew up in my face. So now I am the bad guy.


----------



## Tazzie

Sorry to hear that @6gun Kid :/

And you all and your dang rain cursed me. 7% chance of rain today. Checked it THREE times throughout the day. Walk out of work to it POURING. Seven percent my @ss!!!! So, naturally, no riding. Now it's ultra windy out, and may or may not still be raining.

Instead, Nick and I worked out and put up some of our indoor Christmas decorations. Now about to have dinner. Nick makes a concotion of deer steak with taco seasoning and stewed/diced tomatoes, cooks it, and then we put it over rice. I'm starving!

And still grumpy because the second time this week my riding has been cancelled. Tired of it!!


----------



## Drifting

Well after 9 days, and a huge bill... they can't get my car to turn over and start.

Lovely. LOVELY.

AND I AM OUT OF WINE.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

Mulefeather said:


> Oh definitely  It's not the cost so much, since it'll just be some friends and family, but more just getting ready for it - I need to paint, get furniture, and make the place presentable. Doing so during the holidays with a packed schedule and a new horse just makes my blood pressure rise a few digits




They are your friends and family. They know your home is new. Just a dust and vacuum and throw some bright tablecloths and throws about and you are good to go. They are not expecting you to renovate before they visit. Go easy on yourself.


----------



## JCnGrace

I confess that since I feel like crap (flu) I spent the better part of the day doing nothing but laying in the recliner watching TV. Which has given me 2 stories. 

#1 is the USPS has a commercial out where they play a couple of lines from the song "I Want a Hippopotamus for Christmas" and that made me flash back to when my little niece (who is now about 10 inches taller and only 7 years younger than me) sang that song when she was barely talking. That brought a huge smile to my face thinking of her with all her blonde curls standing there struggling to say hippopotamus. It wasn't too long after that that we all wished she'd never learned to talk because everything was "WHY?". Thank the Good Lord she eventually outgrew that phase.

#2 I watched the Dolly Parton movie and had tears running down my face more than once and I am not a crier. Must be Rick Schroder because I actually bawled out loud during "The Champ", AT THE MOVIE THEATER. How embarrassing!


----------



## Captain Evil

Well, Diving Husband and Frogman are off to the sea. We hit the sack at 8:30, but the wind was screeching so loudly... at 10:30 DH decided he had to check on the ****pot, so off to the harbor we went. All was well, but I couldn't get back to sleep until 12:30, and then up again at 5:00.

The forecast for the first day of scallop diving? Winds, 25 to 35 with gusts to 40, and seas 9-12 feet. Not terribly auspicious.

There is a little sheltered area, but one of the other fishermen ... well, never mind. It's complicated, because he is one of the very few kind of hard-core divers, but he is also conniving, lazy, a bit of a thief, and untrustworthy. Anyway, he will be in that cove for sure, and he asked -as a special favor to an ill man- for everyone else to stay away and let him have it. :icon_rolleyes: 

Still, it will be good to have at least two boats out on such a terrible day, in case one of the boats gets into trouble.


----------



## SwissMiss

@Captain Evil hoping for a save and successful start to scallop diving.
I have heard so many recreational divers say that they would _love_ diving for a living - and then refuse to go in the water when the visibility is under 10' *head desk*


----------



## PoptartShop

@6gun Kid awww I'm sorry.  
@JCnGrace I hope you feel better. The flu is horrible.
@Tazzie Mmmm that sounds so yummy! Hope you pigged out!  & indoor decorating is so fun, I put up some Christmas lights on my mantel in my living room last night! No riding for me either. BUT TODAY IS SUNNY!! 
@Drifting out of wine?!!! Nooooooooooo! That's a tragedy LOL. :rofl: 

I confess, I AM finally going riding after work today. I can't wait. NO RAIN here for once. My car does look really shiny & clean though. Last night it was pouring sooooooooo hard it actually woke me up twice. I wasn't happy!:icon_frown:


----------



## GMA100

@JCnGrace hope you get better soon.



I confess I am spoiling my little piggy; her name is "Miss Sammie" and she has graduated to being in the house only for a few hours a day! Her mama is teaching her to be a good pig, but she would much rather be in the house with her "Human mama" .
Right now she has hiccups and is enjoying her precious few moments in the house.


----------



## JCnGrace

Miss Sammie is adorable GMA. Are you going to show her at the county fair this summer?


----------



## PoptartShop

@GMA100 omg the piggy is so adorable! Like a little baby!:grin::grin:


----------



## JCnGrace

Thanks for the well wishes guys. I just tell myself "this too shall pass".


----------



## GMA100

JCnGrace said:


> Miss Sammie is adorable GMA. Are you going to show her at the county fair this summer?


No, I don't like showing stuff.


----------



## Mulefeather

@Drifting - Oh lord, that's no good! No car AND no wine?! Criminal!! Hope it gets better soon. 
@GMA100 - You are a braver lady than me! Believe it or not, pigs and chickens are two of my least favorite barnyard critters. 
@Captain Evil - Hope the sea calms down so you can get your scallops! I'm thinking of getting my dad a charter fishing boat trip for Christmas, he has a Grady White that's unfortunately been sitting on it's trailer for a year while he's battled back surgery and pain issues. 
@ShirtHotTeez - I guess my big thing now is that I want so badly to present my very first real HOME as this beautiful expression of who I am and the things I love. 

Speaking of friends, my "home-town" friend group, folks that I grew up with that I am still very close to, is planning a party for January. Unfortunately only two of us have had any luck being married, and one more person is joining the divorcee fold after almost 9 years of marriage. Her soon-to-be ex-husband is a man who honestly thought marrying a woman would make the fact that he was gay go away, and proceeded to cheat on her 3 times with men. The girl in question has been one of my life-long best friends since we were in elementary school, and I think I've been telling her about this since her 2nd anniversary. 

So now we're planning a party with cake, and making little tombstones for the cake that list our marriage and divorce dates. And handing out trophies in a fake awards ceremony. I'm told that I'm up for "Most Adult" :lol:


----------



## Captain Evil

Well, DH got 4 dives in, all back to back, using a fairly rich blend of Nitrox. He called at 12:00 to say they picked up a mooring for his surface interval, and then he was hoping to get 2 more dives in. However... 

The engine quit. So now they are stuck out there until the guy I was complaining about comes to give them a tow in. I feel like I jinxed them by complaining about him.


----------



## GMA100

Mulefeather said:


> @
> [MENTION=219001]GMA100 - You are a braver lady than me! Believe it or not, pigs and chickens are two of my least favorite barnyard critters.


lol I HATE chickens too, but piggies are so cute!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Another chicken hater here. Although, I do love fresh eggs. lol


----------



## PoptartShop

That'll be a fun party @Mulefeather! 
@CAPtian Evil, awww that sucks.  I hope his day gets better. Sigh!

I confess, today's been snail slow. I'm ready to go ride Redz. <3 I thought I forgot my riding pants & boots but they're in my car thank goodness so I'll be all ready to go right to the barn!


----------



## GMA100

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Another chicken hater here. Although, I do love fresh eggs. lol



 They squawk and make a big deal out of nothing! And they are sooooooo ugly too!!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

GMA100 said:


> They squawk and make a big deal out of nothing! And they are sooooooo ugly too!!


I was attacked by a bantam rooster when I was about 12. Have hated chickens ever since.


----------



## PoptartShop

Oh goodness, LOL chicken stories! 
I've never had chickens, but one of my coworkers does and he says they can be such PITA's! But the eggs are definitely a plus.


----------



## cbar

@Mulefeather, that party sounds like a fantastic idea!! 

We were supposed to get 'flurries' here last night. Yah...flurries my a$$ - it snowed like crazy and it JUST starting to die down. The highways were a nightmare (I'm told). The joys of working part time from home. 

Kind of wish I'd brought my camera out with me when I fed the horses this am though. They were all covered in snow....and looked so cute & fuzzy. 

Happy December everyone!!! -Tis the season for all the christmas shopping crazies


----------



## Mulefeather

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I was attacked by a bantam rooster when I was about 12. Have hated chickens ever since.


They SMELL! Those and ducks, too. I went with my brother and niece back in September to a big park to feed ducks with her and I didn't remember that weird, muddy/poop smell they seem to all have. Maybe I've just gotten more sensitive to things that smell bad as I get older :lol:


----------



## avjudge

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I was attacked by a bantam rooster when I was about 12. Have hated chickens ever since.


I never dealt with chickens until a little bantam rooster wandered into my sister's yard - and stayed. He's SO cute and chatty and (usually) friendly! Sometimes he does get in a mood, gets all territorial, and attacks, but it's sort of like a feather duster whacking your ankles. 

Though I think a hen this size would lay eggs so tiny as to be pointless!

Mr. Feathers and a rabbit who similarly moved in have a sort of friendship.









Summer nighttime quarters (normally with a blanket protecting the saddle!):







(A full-size rooster now also visits during the day and by comparison I can definitely see that Mr. Feathers' small size cuts way down on the grossness of the poop.)

Winter quarters - in the mudroom:







They put him outside on warmer day, and if he doesn't agree it's warm enough, he'll be at the door trying to get back in! On those days he obviously doesn't think cage-free is all it's cracked up to be 

Anne


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

@avjudge, a friend thought it'd be funny to dare me to kick their bantam rooster who had a nasty temper. He came at me, latched his talons into my jeans, and started spurring the crap out of my thighs. My friend just stood there and laughed while I tried frantically to dislodge him. He was on me for a good minute or two before I finally got him off me and ran inside.


----------



## Captain Evil

DraftyAiresMum said:


> @*avjudge* , a friend thought it'd be funny to dare me to kick their bantam rooster who had a nasty temper. He came at me, latched his talons into my jeans, and started spurring the crap out of my thighs. My friend just stood there and laughed while I tried frantically to dislodge him. He was on me for a good minute or two before I finally got him off me and ran inside.



Well, I can see how that would be traumatic. Years ago I ordered 56 chickens fro Murray McMurray, and I loved them dearly. I found them so relaxing and comical. There was one, Stella Rue, who used to ride around on my shoulders everywhere. But, I would hate to fall down in their flock with a cut: they can be bloodthirsty!

Here is a photo of the ****pot, DH, and the guy who towed them back into the harbor. DH is hoping he can fix it in time to go diving in the4 afternoon. They are meeting in the harbor at 6 am... Brrrrrr!


----------



## JCnGrace

DraftyAiresMum said:


> @*avjudge* , a friend thought it'd be funny to dare me to kick their bantam rooster who had a nasty temper. He came at me, latched his talons into my jeans, and started spurring the crap out of my thighs. My friend just stood there and laughed while I tried frantically to dislodge him. He was on me for a good minute or two before I finally got him off me and ran inside.


A rooster attacked my mom once and dad had to get it off her. They had him for dinner that night. LOL They did not tell my sister they were eating her pet until after the fact. Happened before I was born but I've heard the story so many times it feels like I was there.


----------



## JCnGrace

I e-mailed my niece telling her about the flashback and asked if she remembered the song. She'd seen the commercial too and said it got her to singing it and she still remembers all the verses but she doesn't know if she's got them in the right order. She's got a better memory than me, I wouldn't be able to remember a song I learned last year let alone 45 or so years ago.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

JCnGrace said:


> A rooster attacked my mom once and dad had to get it off her. They had him for dinner that night. LOL They did not tell my sister they were eating her pet until after the fact. Happened before I was born but I've heard the story so many times it feels like I was there.


Story in my family goes that we had a nasty rooster when my oldest brother and sister were little. My dad caught my brother walking out to feed the chickens with my sister while carrying a big monkey wrench. He told my dad he took it with him to keep the rooster away from my sister. Dad didn't believe him until about a week later. Watched them go to feed and sure enough, that rooster came after them out for blood. My dad grabbed his .22 and they had chicken for dinner that night.


----------



## avjudge

Wow, everyone has nasty rooster stories! My Dad does, too - he was a city kid (Cambridge MA in the 1930s & 40s) but I think some neighbors also had a place out of town, he had some kind of summer job there or maybe just helped with the eggs when he visited (I'll have to ask!) and their rooster was NASTY.

But most of us love Mr. Feathers, and laugh at him when he gets aggressive. I just pick him up when he attacks me - he hates it, really hurts his dignity! But he quiets right down. It makes a big difference that he's so tiny, and possibly incompetent at fighting. And he's usually quite friendly, personable, and talkative.

I actually paid attention to the bantams at a fair this fall, and they were all noticeably bigger than Mr. Feathers. I don't know anything about the breeds but there must be some that are smaller than others? He's bigger than a pigeon, but not by that much!


----------



## JCnGrace

@Change, I sure hope you survived the storms in your area. Check in when you can.


----------



## TuyaGirl

JCnGrace said:


> @*Change*, I sure hope you survived the storms in your area. Check in when you can.



When I saw the news I remembered her as well, she mentioned in here the possibility of tornadoes. I even saw loose horses and goats roaming by the roads, hope she is ok.


So sick of winter... and it has only started. Weather forecast for the weekend predicts pouring rain and strong wind. My girl will hate me forever :sad:
Been at the barn yesterday and she was looking at me like 'Mum, it's not funny, how can you see me locked up in here and do nothing? I'm pawing as much as I can!!' Ugh...


Chickens... They try to eat your shoe laces


----------



## 6gun Kid

DraftyAiresMum said:


> . My dad grabbed his .22 and they had chicken for dinner that night.


 Done that twice myself!


----------



## Mulefeather

Woohoo, I may have found a saddle that will fit my fat butt and Sully's fat back  The only thing I'm concerned about is if it's going to be too long for his back. Hopefully I can get up next week and measure to see about where the skirts would sit. It's a 19" saddle that normally sells for about $700, the seller wants $200.


----------



## JCnGrace

Good deal Mulefeather!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I confess that ibuprofen is my friend today...and it's still not helping.  DH was showing me something in a Pyrex dish with a glass lid last night and the lid slid off and cracked into my kneecap (i was sitting on the couch and he was on the other side of the coffee table). My knee is all swollen and it hurts like a motherless goat. This is one of those times I wish I either had insurance or made enough money to just go to urgent care and pay out of pocket. 

Unfortunately for my employees, the pain is making me super grumpy. Fortunately for my employees, I'm not the kind of person to take it out on everyone else (at least not on purpose).


----------



## Captain Evil

Well, the boat is fixed, and DH & Frogman are back scallop diving. They are so lucky that the boat died when it did, tied up safely to a mooring, and not when they were running with a diver in the water. That's widow-making stuff.

The problem was a combination of old fuse panel? and horrendous weather. There were only three boats out yesterday even though it was the first day of scallop season... unheard of! But the seas were 9-12 feet, and the wind was 40mph, and the rain was traveling faster than the boat could go, so everything inside the wheelhouse was drenched, and shorted out the starter fuse, somehow... 

So a fuse thingy got fried. The mechanic who figured it out won't charge us officially, because he hates Volvo Pentas and doesn't want to work on them, so we paid with a gallon of fresh diver scallops, a quiet hundred dollar bill, and a quart of bootleg rum. 

He seemed happy.


----------



## 6gun Kid

Captain Evil said:


> The mechanic who figured it out won't charge us officially, because he hates Volvo Pentas and doesn't want to work on them, so we paid with a gallon of fresh diver scallops, a quiet hundred dollar bill, and a quart of bootleg rum.
> 
> He seemed happy.


hmmmm, I hate Echo, so I usually charge MORE to work on them!!


----------



## PoptartShop

I confess, my ex from 6 years ago is a psychopath. He tried contacting me on FB (from a fake profile) and then got HIS crazy ex to contact me too. I'm like really...it's been 6+ years I DO NOT WANT YOU. LOL. He's like 'I'm gonna be your husband' I'm like uh...no chance. So I blocked him, then she contacted me, then I blocked her yet she contacted me again from a fake page, so I just deactivated my FB all night so they would finally give up. Thank goodness they did. Happens every so often. Like, get a life maybe? LOL. So glad he's not in my life anymore. Seems like people just want what they can't have! Never really got over me apparently. & his ex is psycho too, they should just get back together LOL.

ANYWAY...I'm SO HAPPY it's Friday.  Going to the barn after work, of course! Last night was a fun ride. My barn pal & I swapped horses for a few minutes, she really wanted me to check out her nice comfy free-form saddle. It was so fun. 
After the barn I think I want to checkout some Christmas lights (I know, it's still so early in the month) but tomorrow's my friend's birthday & she wants to check some out tonight. I'm like, sure! Then maybe we can get some happy hour LOL.


----------



## TuyaGirl

PoptartShop said:


> I confess, my ex from 6 years ago is a psychopath. He tried contacting me on FB (from a fake profile) and then got HIS crazy ex to contact me too. I'm like really...it's been 6+ years I DO NOT WANT YOU. LOL. He's like 'I'm gonna be your husband' I'm like uh...no chance. So I blocked him, then she contacted me, then I blocked her yet she contacted me again from a fake page, so I just deactivated my FB all night so they would finally give up. Thank goodness they did. Happens every so often. Like, get a life maybe? LOL. So glad he's not in my life anymore. Seems like people just want what they can't have! Never really got over me apparently. & his ex is psycho too, they should just get back together LOL.


I can relate. Except for the ex girlfriend part. Many posts ago I confessed my ex is a stalker. He was everywhere!! One day I would be acused of sleeping with basically every man I talked to. From the barn, from work, even all my male friends. The other day he wanted to come back and I was the love of his life. Duh. Tried desperately to make me feel jealous saying he loved a co-worker like no one before. When he felt it didn't work got mad. He was always mad. Blocked him on messenger, Facebook, and on my phone. He would send text messages from other numbers. I had to threat him I would have the police involved. That made him stop.For a couple months. Two days ago I got an email saying he had subscribed to my YouTube channel. Still trying to figure where's the block button... *sigh*

Have fun!!


----------



## PoptartShop

Yeah, so far today nothing has happened but I definitely wish he'd get a life already! Some people just never move on. Your ex sounds like mine, batsh*t crazy! 

Thanks, I can't wait to get off work & get a good night ride in. Then I can go home & enjoy some wine. Change of plans, my friend decided she wants to relax tonight & go out tomorrow for happy hour instead. I'm cool with that, honestly on Friday nights I'm exhausted & I'd rather be home enjoying some wine & watching Netflix. Grandma trapped in a 25-year old's body haha.


----------



## 6gun Kid

PoptartShop said:


> watching Netflix.


What is good on Netflix? My wife an I are looking for a new show to binge on!


----------



## PoptartShop

6gun Kid said:


> What is good on Netflix? My wife an I are looking for a new show to binge on!


There's so many...The Ranch is funny, right now I'm binging on Shameless. Hmmm...Sense8 is good, House of Cards, Stranger Things, etc.


----------



## Mulefeather

Oh lord, Boyfriend and I binged on Stranger Things last weekend. SO GOOD. 

Also Orange Is The New Black is a favorite. Otherwise I wind up watching a ton of nature documentaries and other true-life things.


----------



## 6gun Kid

PoptartShop said:


> There's so many...The Ranch is funny, right now I'm binging on Shameless. Hmmm...Sense8 is good, House of Cards, Stranger Things, etc.


seen all of those, except sense8, guess that is next!


----------



## Drifting

I got my rental and got to ride! My car is still in the shop. I think they broke the cylinder head of my motor. Or something close to it.. Maybe a valve. I dunno, I ain't paying for that. They just need to fix it.

And in other news, I took my dirt-devil and vacuumed my other dirt devil (Stryder) He was thrilled. It was louder than I thought it would be.


----------



## Tazzie

I now totally want to do that to Izzie @Drifting!

I finally got to ride today! She was HOT! Like "LET'S GO!!!" hot. It was amazing though. I did a half circle and merely thought *half pass* and she was like "LET ME SHOW YOU MY HALF PASS MOM!!!" She was amazing! I did get video of some of our ride (including a fun spook, woo lol), but this video I totally wanted to share. I was on her, and the kids were trying to give Izzie a kiss :lol: she's always like this with them. She seriously has a heart of gold!


----------



## JCnGrace

Tazzie your video made me laugh it was so cute.


----------



## JCnGrace

Ugh it's December already and I confess that I'm totally a bah humbug type of person when it comes to Christmas. I do not bake Christmas cookies, I do not put up a Christmas tree anymore, and I do not Christmas shop.


----------



## Change

Hey all! Thanks for worrying about me - we got rain, winds and some spectacular lightning, but no damage. Rain was much needed and welcomed, wind not so much!

Been super busy prepping the site for the new barn. The guy I thought I was contracting with was a no-show, so I rented a tractor/backhoe and am doing all of the work myself. It's slow going and a lot of hard work, but I'm saving a grand so I try not to complain too much! LOL!

Looks like I'll be on the tractor all day tomorrow trying to finish up as much as I can. It's supposed to rain on Sunday. I may need to have gravel for the French drains delivered. I think the crush and fill can wait, although that'll mean spreading it by hand. I'm trying not to think about that right now.


----------



## Change

The double-post monster strikes again
Each time I post, it comes to haunt me
I don't know why it likes me so much
But I've come to expect, so let it be.


----------



## JCnGrace

Glad you checked in Change. Don't forget you HAVE to post pics of your new barn when you get it up.


----------



## JCnGrace

I got sidetracked by my Scrooge confession and forgot to post my "I was a bad girl" confession. So...

When hubby asked me today if he needed to feed again I croaked out a feeble "If you don't mind" even though I could have managed it. LOL I haven't been out of my jammies in TWO whole days! I have poked my head out the door anytime they've been grazing back near the house so that I could make sure none of them were spurting blood out of wounds or walking 3 legged though because he probably wouldn't pay a bit of attention to those details.


----------



## Change

I'm hoping to remember to pull my phone out of my pocket tomorrow and take pictures of the mess-in-progress! The ground is still a bit moist from the last rain, but not runny mud (thank the ghods!) so it is a true mess! I'm getting to be a pretty doggone good backhoe operator, too! I can even move the tractor forward without spinning the chair! Woot!

Tango is a bit fascinated with all the work in progress - I had to keep shooing him away, especially as I had the string lines (squaring) up and was worried he'd catch a leg on them. He's not phased one whit by the tractor unless I move directly toward him. I dropped the string lines before coming in and put porta-stall fencing up around the ditches when I quit working. Shouldn't have any broken legs in the morning!


----------



## Change

It's one-thirty in the morning
So if you are expecting a rhyme
Understand I'm fairly exhausted
You'll have to wait for another time!


----------



## Captain Evil

Aaaaahhhhh! 

Just got a call: DH & Frogman are on the boat outside of Bear Island, and the engine... BANG!!! Engine exploded! They are okay, but the boat is over. 

Where are we gonna find the money for a new engine??


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I confess, I have been super unmotivated to ride lately, I just don't feel like doing it


----------



## GMA100

Glad you got through the storm @Change!
I know what you're feeling @Rainaisabelle, sometimes I can't get in the mood for a while month!

I confess my pig is officially a spoiled rotten "baby", she comes in every morning, drinks her bottle, snuggles for about an hour, then we stick her out the door and she runs all the way back to the pig pen where she slips through a hole in the pen and joins her siblings!


----------



## Tazzie

JCnGrace said:


> Tazzie your video made me laugh it was so cute.


I'm glad it could make you laugh  they all love each other very much!
@Change, I'm glad you're ok! I can't wait to see the development!
@Captain Evil, that sucks!! I'm sorry to hear that!
@Rainaisabelle, I know the feeling :/ I hope it passes and you can get out to your boy!
@GMA100, piggy is so cute!!

I don't have much of a confession. Reamed out my husband this morning. Someone (him) ordered a pair of bibs for his brother. Using his email address. Guess what arrived yesterday? The bibs. Guess who didn't know? Any of us. Guess who found them? The [email protected]%$#% dog!!!! SHREDDED. EVERY year we lose stuff to that dog. This is WHY I've told him he needs to get me the tracking number. Does he listen?? NO!

Anyway, have full intentions of going riding this morning after breakfast. Then heading down to Shelbyville for a surprise birthday party for one of our friends we show with  should be a blast! Crashing with my friend for the night, then helping her stack hay tomorrow and go to our meeting in afternoon!


----------



## Change

@Captain Evil - can't like your post - ouch on losing the engine! Did they at least get some successful dives in before it blew?

@Rainaisabelle - I have just the opposite feeling. Wanting to ride but having too many projects that I have to get done. And my horses stare at me, making me feel worse!

A couple errands to run this morning (goodbye more money!) then I get back on the tractor for the rest of the day.


----------



## Change

This seems to have become a habit
Doubles with almost every post
Should we have our own little contest
Because it seems I double the most!


----------



## cbar

Sounds like this weekend is the last weekend of decent weather. We get hit with a cold snap Sunday night (yay?) So today I'm trailering Amber to an obstacle course at my trainer's. Should be interesting. 
@Change, I can't wait to see pics of the new barn. Super jealous!!! 

Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## JCnGrace

Captain Evil said:


> Aaaaahhhhh!
> 
> Just got a call: DH & Frogman are on the boat outside of Bear Island, and the engine... BANG!!! Engine exploded! They are okay, but the boat is over.
> 
> Where are we gonna find the money for a new engine??


Sorry to hear it happened.



Rainaisabelle said:


> I confess, I have been super unmotivated to ride lately, I just don't feel like doing it


I understand that feeling, I've been in that unmotivated state going on 2 years now. 



GMA100 said:


> Glad you got through the storm @Change!
> I know what you're feeling @Rainaisabelle, sometimes I can't get in the mood for a while month!
> 
> I confess my pig is officially a spoiled rotten "baby", she comes in every morning, drinks her bottle, snuggles for about an hour, then we stick her out the door and she runs all the way back to the pig pen where she slips through a hole in the pen and joins her siblings!


Your piglet looks more than happy to be a house pig. LOL


----------



## Captain Evil

The engine on the ****pot is definately definitly definetly uurghh! absolutely over. It is toast, and DH is ripping it out of the boat as I type. I am doing the books and trying to figure out where we will find the money to replace it, which we have to do. It is hard to watch him tear apart all the work he just put into the boat this spring and fall... all he wants to do is go diving!

And I am so selfish! I wanted to use some of the time they were out fishing to play with Nemo and give him a much needed brushing, instead of books books books and working on the boat. 

Change's poetry inspired me:

There's something I have to confess
My small golden horse is a mess
His mane is all snarly
His tail is quite gnarly
I'll brush him--but under duress!


P.S. GMA100, does the little piggy-wiggy have a name?


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

Tazzie said:


> I now totally want to do that to Izzie @Drifting!
> 
> I finally got to ride today! She was HOT! Like "LET'S GO!!!" hot. It was amazing though. I did a half circle and merely thought *half pass* and she was like "LET ME SHOW YOU MY HALF PASS MOM!!!" She was amazing! I did get video of some of our ride (including a fun spook, woo lol), but this video I totally wanted to share. I was on her, and the kids were trying to give Izzie a kiss :lol: she's always like this with them. She seriously has a heart of gold!
> 
> https://youtu.be/8Gn-80APJrI


That is so adorable


----------



## GMA100

@Captian Evil; her name is Sammi, but we usually call her Miss Piggy.


----------



## Avna

Mulefeather said:


> They SMELL! Those and ducks, too. I went with my brother and niece back in September to a big park to feed ducks with her and I didn't remember that weird, muddy/poop smell they seem to all have. Maybe I've just gotten more sensitive to things that smell bad as I get older :lol:


Chickens do not smell. Their poop smells. So does yours! I've kept a small flock of chickens for more than twenty years and I can tell you a lot about chickens. If you want to know. Roosters can be sweet or they can be nasty. Once they're nasty they are hard to rehab. But many are perfectly placid respectful creatures. If noisy.


----------



## JCnGrace

I can't resist a chick or duckling but the only way I'd keep them was if they didn't have to live in a pen (as in I already have asthma, don't wanna deal with chicken poop). And since there are lots of coyotes and free roaming dogs they wouldn't last long so I have no chickens or any other kind of fowl. They would be beneficial for lessening the tick population though.


----------



## JCnGrace

I confess I'm mean. I got mugged by horses today since they hadn't seen me in 2 days and TJ was practically walking on my heals so I turned around real fast and said "BOO!" I bet he jumped 3 feet backwards and it made me crack up. He even had a sheepish look on his face. He's the one in my avatar. Gamble was walking along beside me and he didn't even bat an eye, he's way too used to my antics. LOL


----------



## Change

I confess that although I appreciate that we desperately need this rain, I'm really not liking it right now. I only have the tractor for m\one more day and I Do Not look forward to finishing up the work I have to do while it's raining. Not only will I be soaking wet and tempting pneumonia, but with the mud I'll have NO traction, which makes things somewhat scary considering the depth of the French drain ditches!

I'll also confess to being one who does not appreciate live chickens. Fried or baked, sure, but not overly fond of the ones that eat all my grass seed, poop on my saddles, and scare my horse.


----------



## SwissMiss

I confess I am so over the rain already!
But my Christmas present to myself (ok, another one ) is making me very happy!


----------



## Change

Wow! @SwissMiss!! Pretty!!


----------



## Captain Evil

The only thing I DON'T like about chickens is lice. Once our chickens were old and a little feeble, it seemed impossible to keep them louse free. I kept their stall clean, they were free-range, and they had a wading dub of diatomaceous earth, but no luck. And since they shared a barn with the horses, once the last chicken died (eaten by an otter), I did not get any more.

I find them fascinating though, truly little dinosaurs. You can so see it in their faces, especially their eyes:









They say chickens can recognize like, 200 other chicken faces, and people have identified vocabularies of about 25 "words". Our chickens definitely had friends and enemies in our little flock of 56.


----------



## SwissMiss

Change said:


> Wow! @SwissMiss!! Pretty!!


Thank you! I always wanted a full Peruvian Bridle, but the prices of them are crazy. Ebay is your friend :smile:
Now I have to convince Raya she should try a bit for once:twisted:

Hope you get your work done before you are soaked through the bone!
DH bought a Driza Bone riding coat when he was in Australia years ago - guess what I am borrowing now to go to the barn? He is well over a head taller than me - meaning I am covered from neck to toe :rofl:


----------



## Captain Evil

SwissMiss said:


> I confess I am so over the rain already!
> But my Christmas present to myself (ok, another one ) is making me very happy!


Hey! Merry Christmas! Will you post pictures of it on your horse? I'd love to see!

I think you're gonna need a saddle to go with that...


----------



## SwissMiss

Captain Evil said:


> Hey! Merry Christmas! Will you post pictures of it on your horse? I'd love to see!
> 
> I think you're gonna need a saddle to go with that...


I will have to rig something up. I don't think my mare ever had a bit in her mouth and the bit that comes traditionally with it is not the mildest one.. But yes, some pictures (as soon as the weather turns nicer) is in order.

And I already have a Peruvian (working) saddle - the most comfortable saddle I have ever sat on, but it's a pain to tack up, as there are sooo many pieces:evil:


----------



## JCnGrace

Can't wait to see her in all that tack Swiss Miss.


----------



## SwissMiss

JCnGrace said:


> Can't wait to see her in all that tack Swiss Miss.


Trust me, me too! 
Even though I think the bridle will join the halter as a decoration in our house and only be used for special occasions.


----------



## Avna

Change said:


> I'll also confess to being one who does not appreciate live chickens. Fried or baked, sure, but not overly fond of the ones that eat all my grass seed, poop on my saddles, and scare my horse.


It's the eggs. I put up with a lot because of the infinitely superior eggs of my forest-ranging hens. They're much better than the $8/dozen range hens of the organic truck farmer down the road, which are the best I can buy. I admit of the grass seed problem (between them and the juncos, I got nothing this year). Saddles do have to be kept out of reach . . . but my horse is very used to chickens.


----------



## Change

Cally is convinced that chickens eat horses.... ;-)

My great aunt used to have a farm with a fairly large chicken coop. When we visited, it was my 'chore' to go collect the eggs for breakfast. Best eggs I've ever eaten.

When I had my ranch, the neighbors had 'free-range' chickens, which basically meant he didn't have a coop and just let them run free. The rooster delighted in hanging out in my tack room and darn near ruined my good show saddle with scratches and poop. The rest of the brood were usually in the area we were trying to grow a lawn. I became a Very Good Shot with my son's pump-air bb rifle!


----------



## Change

Hah! I figured out how to beat the double-post monster. I just have to log out and come back!


----------



## Sfriedman

I have no clue what discipline I like best and which to focus on. I've tried/done almost everything at least once. I don't know which one I should put effort into


----------



## tinyliny

with regard to chicken poop, at our barn they roam all over, and tend to build nests in the hay, and then, of course, they are pooping all over the stacked hay. which gets feed to horses. I assume the horses will avoid eating the chicken poo when they can, but isn't this a bio hazard to them? I mean, bird poo is reallly nasty stuff, full of bad bacteria.


----------



## SwissMiss

I confess, I tortured my horse today. :shock: Tried out a (fleece) blanket on her, just to see how she would react to wearing a blanket
You should have seen her eyes! :rofl: About to bug out and she sniffed her back very suspiciously... But no freaking out, even when putting it on and taking it off... Good girl! Next time we can practice with a noisier one. Will be fun, I suppose :winetime:


----------



## Avna

tinyliny said:


> with regard to chicken poop, at our barn they roam all over, and tend to build nests in the hay, and then, of course, they are pooping all over the stacked hay. which gets feed to horses. I assume the horses will avoid eating the chicken poo when they can, but isn't this a bio hazard to them? I mean, bird poo is reallly nasty stuff, full of bad bacteria.


If there are diseases or parasites transmittable from chickens to horses I am not sure what they are. Coccidia is very species-specific. Histoplasmosis? Salmonella? I would think it would have to be a situation where the feed was heavily contaminated, as in the chickens roosting on top of mangers. 

Chickens and stored hay aren't a great combo. They'll hide their eggs in there (which will rot if infertile or laid by a non-setting hen), and scratch anything loose all over the place. But chickens in a pasture are wonderful. They eat all the fly larvae in the horse poop and scatter the manure for you. And of course chickens in a tack room, no no no. I don't care for anything alive in my tackroom -- mice, rats, birds, cats, dogs, nothing goes in there but tack and me.


----------



## JCnGrace

Sfriedman said:


> I have no clue what discipline I like best and which to focus on. I've tried/done almost everything at least once. I don't know which one I should put effort into


Maybe spend a little more time with each before you feel you have to make a decision. There's also nothing wrong with being a jack of all trades, master of none type rider either.


----------



## JCnGrace

Avna said:


> If there are diseases or parasites transmittable from chickens to horses I am not sure what they are. Coccidia is very species-specific. Histoplasmosis? Salmonella? I would think it would have to be a situation where the feed was heavily contaminated, as in the chickens roosting on top of mangers.
> 
> Chickens and stored hay aren't a great combo. They'll hide their eggs in there (which will rot if infertile or laid by a non-setting hen), and scratch anything loose all over the place. But chickens in a pasture are wonderful. They eat all the fly larvae in the horse poop and scatter the manure for you. And of course chickens in a tack room, no no no. I don't care for anything alive in my tackroom -- mice, rats, birds, cats, dogs, nothing goes in there but tack and me.


Our cats have a cat hole in order to access the tack room to keep out the mice. Before we cut the hole in the side of the wall the mice were taking over because they knew the cats couldn't get to them. The nice thing about being a tack hoarder is that I can cover my saddles with old blankets or pads that I don't care if they get covered in cat hair and/or puke. LOL


----------



## Change

When I designed my barn, I didn't take chickens into account, since I didn't have any. The tack room didn't have a door. Then, along came the chickens. Grrr.

I didn't get anything done in the yard today because of the rain and mud. All I managed was to get the tractor out of the mud amid much slipping and sliding, onto the driveway for a spray down and refuel, then drive in to the lower driveway where it now awaits the rental guys to come take it away. 

The horses seem to like the crush. Both of the horses' legs were covered in fine white powder from walking through it, and it looked like Tango rolled near it. Half his face was white when I went out to feed. I just need to figure out how to get it where it belongs before it hardens into a concrete mountain!


----------



## JCnGrace

Don't worry Change, it will only form a crust which is easily broken with a shovel. We keep a pile of it outside year round to take from when the barn floors need a little TLC. I will warn you not the fill your wheelbarrow up with the stuff because it's HEAVY. I can do about 2/3 full and still have control over the wheelbarrow but full I usually end up with it laying in it's side the first bump I hit. LOL


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I confess, I resprained my ankle our BMs dogs jumped on my paddocks fence and spookeds Roy so fell almost sideways off only thing that saved me was holding Roy's mane


----------



## PoptartShop

@Drifting glad you had a chance to ride!  I hope your car gets fixed pronto! @6gun Kid yesssss it's crazy but so good at the same time! I'm dying for season 2. I mean, there's some crazy stuff in it LOL but it's good I promise. I'm still watching Shameless, starting season 4 tonight!

I confess...had a great weekend! Went riding a ton, because I know this week calls for more rain. Ugh.
There was a Christmas parade and my barn participated, which was really fun.  
On Saturday I went to Dave & Busters for the first time for my friend's birthday (I wasn't going to go at first, but then decided why not) & it was so fun! Won lots of cool prizes too.

I ALSO...am super glad Apple hooked me up! I have the iPhone 6S & there was a battery recall, for phones that just shut off randomly etc, & mine was doing just that. So I went & they tried 2 different batteries, but alas, my phone wouldn't turn back on. So...they gave me a new phone, free!  So awesome haha. 

Happy Monday!!!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

SwissMiss said:


> And I already have a Peruvian (working) saddle - the most comfortable saddle I have ever sat on, but it's a pain to tack up, as there are sooo many pieces:evil:


I've ridden a Peruvian paso in a Peruvian saddle. Most comfortable saddle I've ever put my butt in, and that's including my beloved Aussie.


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582

I confess I feel a little guilty. I went to Cherokee's farm Saturday with plans to get him out. Well it worked out that I rode my friend's sassy QH mare instead, and Cherokee was standing by the fence expecting me to come pet him. I never did, so only saw him when we fed, and he was expecting me to come give him some attention but I didn't have time and I completely forgot to do so until it was already dark and I couldn't see where he was. Finally coming back to me and wanting to see me then I ditched him Saturday. Whoops.


----------



## Mulefeather

We're supposed to get some rain and bad weather this week, and I am DETERMINED to go out to the barn! Tonight I have a doctor's appointment at 6, but the rest of the week I am leaving 100% free to go visit the pony. I feel guilty enough that I haven't been up for two whole weeks!

I've started working my way through the Monty Roberts videos on the University site. There's a few things that I don't see the point to, but I'll try them just for laughs at this point, since they're very inconsequential. I am interested to see about the "flight distance" and other things that are brought up. 

Also, there's such a huge difference on where one's eyes are supposed to be in different methods. In this particular method, eye contact is supposed to be viewed as aggressive. In others, I've seen catching the horse's eye as part of looking for submissive behavior in order to release pressure. I've been listening to a lot of Mark Rashid's books through Audible while driving, and one of the things I like about him is that he really details what he did and why in each training scenario. He also doesn't shy away from telling you about his own mistakes and problems as a beginner.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 now you have a reason / excuse to go visit him and give him a double dose of love 

I avoided much contact with my mare as well, before she breaked her stall wall pawing, asking to come out. I would put her out for a quick roll, even under pouring rain, but she does not cope well with slippery ground and scared me real time a couple times already. So tired of Winter... And so much to come.

On another note I really enjoy this year's Christmas decoration on Lisbon's most famous street. Although they could be prettier, the horses do a rocking movement, which looks nice


----------



## cbar

I confess that it is too cold outside. So I decided to have anal glaucoma today and didn't go into work. Oops. 

On the plus side I'm going to use my day off as a chance to get my dining room painted - or at least some of it. And bake cookies. Yum.

The horses don't look too happy to be out in this weather, but all three are bundled up in their winter blankets...even young Amber who actually took to being blanketed for the first time quite well. 

Happy Monday!


----------



## JCnGrace

Rainaisabelle said:


> I confess, I resprained my ankle our BMs dogs jumped on my paddocks fence and spookeds Roy so fell almost sideways off only thing that saved me was holding Roy's mane


Glad it wasn't worse and I hope your ankle feels better soon.



BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 said:


> I confess I feel a little guilty. I went to Cherokee's farm Saturday with plans to get him out. Well it worked out that I rode my friend's sassy QH mare instead, and Cherokee was standing by the fence expecting me to come pet him. I never did, so only saw him when we fed, and he was expecting me to come give him some attention but I didn't have time and I completely forgot to do so until it was already dark and I couldn't see where he was. Finally coming back to me and wanting to see me then I ditched him Saturday. Whoops.


He'll forgive you.


----------



## Mulefeather

cbar said:


> I confess that it is too cold outside. So I decided to have anal glaucoma today and didn't go into work. Oops.


:rofl:


----------



## natisha

cbar said:


> I confess that it is too cold outside. So I decided to have anal glaucoma today and didn't go into work. Oops.
> 
> On the plus side I'm going to use my day off as a chance to get my dining room painted - or at least some of it. And bake cookies. Yum.
> 
> The horses don't look too happy to be out in this weather, but all three are bundled up in their winter blankets...even young Amber who actually took to being blanketed for the first time quite well.
> 
> Happy Monday!


Ouch, that's a long way to go to get to the eye, sounds painful.


----------



## Tazzie

ShirtHotTeez said:


> That is so adorable


Thank you! I really thought so too 



Sfriedman said:


> I have no clue what discipline I like best and which to focus on. I've tried/done almost everything at least once. I don't know which one I should put effort into


I'd go with the limitations on your horse, since he's older. Gaming is out. High level dressage is out. Jumping is out. I remember you mentioning he had lameness issues. So I'd stick within what he can do without injuring himself.

Anyway, what a weekend for us! Found out my incentive fund wants to use me as an example to draw in new members!


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582

TuyaGirl said:


> @BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 now you have a reason / excuse to go visit him and give him a double dose of love


I likely won't see him again until next Saturday, but he'll definitely get lots of love!



JCnGrace said:


> He'll forgive you.


I know he will, it was just the point.


----------



## PoptartShop

@cbar you're the real MVP! LOL! That's a new one! :rofl: :rofl:

I confess, it's freezing in my office. GAH!


----------



## Sfriedman

JCnGrace said:


> Sfriedman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no clue what discipline I like best and which to focus on. I've tried/done almost everything at least once. I don't know which one I should put effort into
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe spend a little more time with each before you feel you have to make a decision. There's also nothing wrong with being a jack of all trades, master of none type rider either.
Click to expand...


Okay! Thanks!


----------



## Mulefeather

I confess I'm about to start working on Boyfriend's Christmas gift and REALLY hoping I don't screw it up. I haven't got a whole lot of practice in wood burning, but I guess I better get to it!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I confess I have officially finished my 2nd year of nursing and I have passed everything !!


----------



## Change

JCnGrace said:


> I will warn you not the fill your wheelbarrow up with the stuff because it's HEAVY.


The only way I'm moving this mountain is with a tractor - even if I have to go BUY one (which I am seriously considering!)



Tazzie said:


> Anyway, what a weekend for us! Found out my incentive fund wants to use me as an example to draw in new members!


Wow! That's exciting news! Congratulations!!



Mulefeather said:


> I haven't got a whole lot of practice in wood burning, but I guess I better get to it!


I have lots of experience in wood burning. You pick up the fallen branches, let them dry, add some pine needles and a match! Whoosh. Instant wood-burning! ;-)

@cbar - what a wonderful excuse! LOL! I've been known to have an occasional bout of Spring Fever as an excuse to not go in to work... but yours is much more inventive and makes me wonder whether you need a proctologist or an optometrist!


----------



## JCnGrace

Rainaisabelle said:


> I confess I have officially finished my 2nd year of nursing and I have passed everything !!


Congrats Rainaisabelle, that's cause for celebrating!:happydance::winetime::cheers::thumbsup::clap:


----------



## JCnGrace

I confess that I finally got the minis settled into their winter home and Majik was so glad to be coming back that he pert near drug me all the way. Cherry was helping him when we walking down the road but upon turning into the driveway she started lagging behind because she doesn't like to walk on gravel so I was being pulled and tugged. Little Miss is happy to go whatever speed I'm going. Before I get yelled out for their ground manners they only do this when I lead all 3 at the same time. They are too smart for their own good and know when there's not a lot I can do to correct them, plus a lot of the time I "drive" Majik so he's used to being allowed to walk in front of me.


----------



## PoptartShop

@Rainaisabelle CONGRATS yay!!! That's great! You have to celebrate. 
@Mulefeather ooooooh nice!!

I confess, it's not raining right now...but at 2PM it's going to up until like 11PM...WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY. I just wanna ride!  Ugh. I have the hiccups right now. :O


----------



## 6gun Kid

Change said:


> The only way I'm moving this mountain is with a tractor - even if I have to go BUY one (which I am seriously considering!)


 Once you get more than about 5 acres you almost have to have one, and these days with prices of compact and subcompact tractors, owning one is easy!


----------



## Tazzie

Change said:


> Wow! That's exciting news! Congratulations!!


Thank you! I'm super excited!



Rainaisabelle said:


> I confess I have officially finished my 2nd year of nursing and I have passed everything !!


YAY!!! PARTY!!!!!! I'm so proud of you girl!!
@PoptartShop, raining all day here as well!! And since it rained Sunday, I couldn't ride yesterday. Earliest I'm looking at is Thursday, and then probably nothing until next week!! Nick is going on a riding trip with some work buddies, and my brother in law is moving! So I have no one to watch me and the kids while I ride :lol: such is the way it goes!!

In other news, I confess.... I contacted a rep about an Arabian Saddle Company Saddle!! They've been my dream to own one since I got to ride a little purebred Arab YEARS ago. Now that we are looking into custom saddles (gag me), we (Nick and I) agreed to look at the ones specifically made for Arabs. I'm hoping they won't steer me wrong! Everyone I know who has one LOVES them. And I remember loving them growing up. I'm anxious/nervous/excited/etc right now :lol:

We have until mid March at the absolute latest to get a fitting saddle. It's when my incentive fund shows start back up and I need to be on it. Can't exactly ride bareback :lol:


----------



## PoptartShop

@Tazzie I really really reaaaaaaaally hope that works out for you. I have a good feeling that it will though.:grin::grin: Sigh! Stupid rain has to ruin everything aka our ride time haha. Doesn't look like I'll be riding tonight either.:-( But I guess I can settle for some Netflix binge-watching lol. Supposed to storm later tonight too. 

I confess...it's freezing yet again in the office. My boss is on vacation for the next week, I'm gonna have to mess with the heat right now lol.


----------



## JCnGrace

PoptartShop said:


> @*Rainaisabelle* CONGRATS yay!!! That's great! You have to celebrate.
> @*Mulefeather* ooooooh nice!!
> 
> I confess, it's not raining right now...but at 2PM it's going to up until like 11PM...WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY. I just wanna ride!  Ugh. I have the hiccups right now. :O


Weird, I have the hiccups too. Must be something going around. LOL


----------



## Mulefeather

Rainaisabelle said:


> I confess I have officially finished my 2nd year of nursing and I have passed everything !!


CONGRATULATIONS!! That is a big, big achievement and you should be very proud of yourself!

@*Change* - LOL! I wish it was that easy! I'm a beginner, and if I like it, I may invest in one of the nicer wood-burning setups by Colwood. Maybe next year I'll have my workshop set up so I can make him something prettier. By that time I may also be doing stained glass and a few other things!

And no response on the saddle - guessing it went fast and nobody bothered to take the ad down. Oh well! After the new year I might start haunting the local tack auctions since this is a Haflinger-heavy area.

But I am setting the next 3 evenings to go spend them with my pony! I decided that since we can't do too much outside because of the lack of light, we'll do grooming, and I'll try to work on getting him to target with my good ol' dollar store paddle ball toy and a Snapple cap as a clicker :lol:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I confess that the owner of the hotel is coming up today and I totally made up an excuse not to go in today. It's my day off and I just really don't want to deal with him on top of everything else. So, I told him that I can't find a ride in (didn't even try to find one), I have a migraine (not entirely a lie), and that the deposits for the bank are sitting on my desk ready to go (totally true). Let someone else deal with him for a change. :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## Mulefeather

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I confess that the owner of the hotel is coming up today and I totally made up an excuse not to go in today. It's my day off and I just really don't want to deal with him on top of everything else. So, I told him that I can't find a ride in (didn't even try to find one), I have a migraine (not entirely a lie), and that the deposits for the bank are sitting on my desk ready to go (totally true). Let someone else deal with him for a change. :icon_rolleyes:


What happened with the grow operation you were looking at going to?


----------



## tinyliny

@*Mulefeather* . . will you show us the woodburning gift when you've finished it?
@*Rainaisabelle* Well done!!!


----------



## Mulefeather

@tinyliny - I will take some pics and post them once it's complete. I picked up the wood for it last night and tonight I am going to be placing the design and putting it on the piece with the carbon paper. I may need to do some warmups on scrap wood before I commit to the piece itself.

Since Boyfriend is another one of those "hard to shop for" people, I like to get him things he wouldn't think of for himself. Usually stuff he can't get easily where he is, too. I have a few purchased items too, but I figured this could be the centerpiece.


----------



## Mulefeather

Double post, yet again!


----------



## Rascaholic

I confess I am already over winter  and it hasn't gotten started good yet. I need long warm days dang it!


----------



## Mulefeather

Rascaholic said:


> I confess I am already over winter  and it hasn't gotten started good yet. I need long warm days dang it!


Same here! Especially in a boarding barn without an indoor arena. Thankfully they are putting in lights in the barns so I don't have to fumble around with a flashlight. 

I'm SO excited to go to the barn tonight, even if it's going to be rainy and gross and dark! I want to make some "horsey" christmas cookies for Sully if I have any oats left over from my cookies for the Cookie Exchange at work.


----------



## GMA100

Good job @Rainaisabelle! 

I confess this is what happens when it is raining and I am bored. 
Poor Ida, she took the whole dress up thing well though.


----------



## Mulefeather

Well, looks like barn will have to wait for tomorrow. It's freezing rain and snowing, and the barn is up in the mountains. Tomorrow is at least going to be clear!


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582

I confess that I'm having guy issues that I hate admitting to, and I also just found out I'm going to freeze Saturday when I go see Cherokee. High of like 40 with feels like temps in the 20s and 30s all day. I'm really warm natured but burr. I'll be getting lots of horsey hugs, lol.


----------



## Rascaholic

GMA100 said:


> Good job @Rainaisabelle!
> 
> I confess this is what happens when it is raining and I am bored.
> Poor Ida, she took the whole dress up thing well though.


ROLFMAO My first thought was "OMG a doggie Yoda!"


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

:loveshower: @Rainaisabelle Congratulations  
@GMA100 Ida looks gorgeous. She looks like she is humouring your whims lol


----------



## JCnGrace

Rascaholic said:


> I confess I am already over winter  and it hasn't gotten started good yet. I need long warm days dang it!


I was reading your post and was right there with you and then saw you live down in GA and was like "whaaaat?" you don't even really have a winter.:rofl:



GMA100 said:


> Good job @Rainaisabelle!
> 
> I confess this is what happens when it is raining and I am bored.
> Poor Ida, she took the whole dress up thing well though.


I love it but my dog would hate you. LOL


----------



## Change

6gun Kid said:


> Once you get more than about 5 acres you almost have to have one, and these days with prices of compact and subcompact tractors, owning one is easy!


I only have two acres and there are so many things I NEED a tractor for! I see them in other peoples' yards and it's instant envy!



Mulefeather said:


> Double post, yet again!


Where's the poem?



Rascaholic said:


> I confess I am already over winter  and it hasn't gotten started good yet. I need long warm days dang it!


I'm right there with you, Sister!



JCnGrace said:


> I was reading your post and was right there with you and then saw you live down in GA and was like "whaaaat?" you don't even really have a winter.:rofl:


Hey! It's cold for us!! ;-)

@Rainaisabelle A belated and well deserved congratulations! Very proud of you! 

Thing had a seizure last night about 15 minutes after I crawled into bed. After a seizure, he is very restless and wanders around checking everything out like it's brand new and I have to keep an eye on him. Didn't get a lot of sleep last night.

Good news - had my 6 month check up with the surgeon who put my neck together today. He says everything looks good, and wasn't even upset when I told him Tango bucked with me, or that I had spent the past week moving railroad ties. I did NOT tell him about the 2+ tons of hay, though!


----------



## Change

@GMA100 - I put Thing in a purple golf shirt awhile back. He was SO cute, but I have to admit your little "Yoda" is cuter!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Thanks everyone ! 1 year left whooo almost done


----------



## Rascaholic

JCnGrace said:


> I was reading your post and was right there with you and then saw you live down in GA and was like "whaaaat?" you don't even really have a winter.:rofl:


:rofl::biggrin: We do too have winter! Short days! That's the part that gets me! I need sunshine and a warm breeze so I can get Tobie a few brains! I need to go riding dang it! It has actually been 2 years since I went riding!! No wonder I got fat LOL
@Change YES it is cold for us. The mud is killing me though! And OMG OMG it gets dark so EARLY. Ahhhhhhhhhhh roflmao now I sound like a Tobie post!


----------



## JCnGrace

Rascaholic said:


> :rofl::biggrin: We do too have winter! Short days! That's the part that gets me! I need sunshine and a warm breeze so I can get Tobie a few brains! I need to go riding dang it! It has actually been 2 years since I went riding!! No wonder I got fat LOL
> 
> @*Change* YES it is cold for us. The mud is killing me though! And OMG OMG it gets dark so EARLY. Ahhhhhhhhhhh roflmao now I sound like a Tobie post!


Step-daughter lives in GA and she called once during the winter and was talking about how it was too cold to go out without winter coat and mittens. We were having a warm spell here (high 50's) so I asked her how cold it was since I wasn't even having to wear a jacket when I went out to do chores....mid 60's. I thought I was going to get to tell her she should have stayed in IN where it was warm.:icon_rolleyes::rofl:


----------



## Rascaholic

JCnGrace said:


> Step-daughter lives in GA and she called once during the winter and was talking about how it was too cold to go out without winter coat *I own one, but seldom wear it cause it is to much* and mittens *No, just no. It has to be around freezing for me to wear any kind of gloves, and then only if I don't want the arthritis to hurt later LOL*. We were having a warm spell here (high 50's) so I asked her how cold it was since I wasn't even having to wear a jacket when I went out to do chores....mid 60's. *I am still in flip flops at that temp!* I thought I was going to get to tell her she should have stayed in IN where it was warm.:icon_rolleyes::rofl:


 *I gotta admit I do love my down vest though. It keeps me toasty when i need it without restricting the arm ROM*

 It isn't the cold that bothers me. I have long johns for that! It's the days being so short that by the time I fix dinner and clean the kitchen I need a flash light just to feed the critters. And Tobie has become a mud dauber. Just keeping the mud brushed off is taking forever LOL 

I need more daylight because DH said NO to the covered arena with lights.


----------



## PoptartShop

@*JCnGrace* that's too funny. I'm glad they went away haha.
@*DraftyAiresMum* what's going on? 
@*GMA100* that is sooo adorable! Aww!
@*Rascaholic* , me too. So over it. It's my least favorite season.
@*Mulefeather* , I didn't get to the barn last night either. Was POURING rain. It's raining right now, but I'm hoping it clears up so I can ride after work. Ugh. @Change poor Thing! Awww...but I'm glad you got a good report at the doctor.  @ShirtHotTeez guy issues suck, ugh. Reasons why I'm still single hahaha.

I confess...LAST NIGHT I bought two female guinea pigs! I told myself I'd never get another hamster, because Brownie was so special. <3 But guinea pigs are a bit different, & they are soooo cute.  Haven't taken any pictures yet because I'm letting them settle in but I will this weekend when I can start playing with them/getting to know them. GAH! I can't go too long without any pets lol.

Hoping to get to the barn tonight. It's raining right now like I said, but it's supposed to stop. Blah. We don't have an indoor arena either. Which SUCKS for the winter time but oh well!


----------



## Mulefeather

@PoptartShop - Congrats on the piggies! I have 4  And yeah, I have a coworker who lives about a mile from my barn and she said it was probably better I didn't go up last night, since it was getting very cold, freezing rain and sleeting. At least tonight I am definitely going up, since I need to pay my board. 

I confess I woke up this morning with a screaming headache. One of my medicines makes me a lot more sensitive to temperature, so I sweat like a hog in the middle of the night and wake up feeling like total crap even though I have the heat set to 68. I guess I'll be shopping for a lower-weight blanket and probably a humidifier.

And I am totally in love with these riding skirts! Expensive, but it would be so nice to have something that I could put over jeans or fleece-lined tights in the winter.


----------



## PoptartShop

Mulefeather said:


> @*PoptartShop* - Congrats on the piggies! I have 4  And yeah, I have a coworker who lives about a mile from my barn and she said it was probably better I didn't go up last night, since it was getting very cold, freezing rain and sleeting. At least tonight I am definitely going up, since I need to pay my board.
> 
> I confess I woke up this morning with a screaming headache. One of my medicines makes me a lot more sensitive to temperature, so I sweat like a hog in the middle of the night and wake up feeling like total crap even though I have the heat set to 68. I guess I'll be shopping for a lower-weight blanket and probably a humidifier.
> 
> And I am totally in love with these riding skirts! Expensive, but it would be so nice to have something that I could put over jeans or fleece-lined tights in the winter.


Thankyou! Aww I bet they're so cute. What are their names? I'm a weirdo, I like food names for my pets for some reason I always do that. That's what I'm leaning towards, hopefully I have them named by tonight lol. I want their names to go together too.

Sully will be very happy to see you tonight! I am dying to see Redz lol. A few days feels like a decade haha. :x

Omg those riding skirts are so cool!:lol: I wonder what people at my barn would think though. LOL, they'd be like what's that?! That would definitely be awesome though. Even my breeches don't keep my legs that warm.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Haven't heard from the growing operation yet. Gonna call the owner a little later today and see if we can chat (he said if I hadnt heard from him by Tuesday to call him).

@PoptartShop, I'm just done with the whole moving thing. When you both work full-time, don't have days off together, and only have one vehicle, it makes it really difficult.

I confess that I don't want to do anything today except sit in bed and write. But, I still have odds and ends to pack, as well as my china hutch (DH is a smart man and refuses to touch my grandma's china). And I have to clean. Ugh. Luckily, we're not doing much more than sweeping and mopping and cleaning the bathrooms. I hate doing bathrooms.


----------



## JCnGrace

Congrats on your new pets Poptart. What about Bacon & Ham since they are pigs? LOL


----------



## JCnGrace

Rascaholic said:


> *I gotta admit I do love my down vest though. It keeps me toasty when i need it without restricting the arm ROM*
> 
> It isn't the cold that bothers me. I have long johns for that! It's the days being so short that by the time I fix dinner and clean the kitchen I need a flash light just to feed the critters. And Tobie has become a mud dauber. Just keeping the mud brushed off is taking forever LOL
> 
> I need more daylight because DH said NO to the covered arena with lights.


I know, I don't like the short days either. I get my barn chores done before supper so that I don't have to do it in the dark. Between trying to pet a skunk and having a snake stare at me from an armload of hay I learned my lesson.


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582

@PoptartShop congrats on the pets, We need pictures!

The guy issues were mine not ShirtHotTeez's, lol. I'm single too but I've got a huge crush on this guy and we were becoming good friends but we've barely talked lately and I'm not sure why. I'm going to talk to him in the next couple days if it doesn't get better.


----------



## TuyaGirl

JCnGrace said:


> Congrats on your new pets Poptart. What about Bacon & Ham since they are pigs? LOL


 @PoptartShop I would seriously consider this option :grin:


----------



## PoptartShop

Ahhhhh LOL bacon & ham is cute!! Omg! I kinda want something that goes with their coloring/markings too though. Hmmm. I will keep it in mind! I will take some pictures tonight after the barn!!! <3 This morning when I left for work they were hanging in their little igloo. Ahhh, can't wait to see them tonight. Gonna talk to them, maybe pet them if I can lol. Definitely will take some pictures tonight.
@BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 for SOME reason I got you mixed up with @ShirtHotTeez LOL I'm sorry!!!!! AH! I fail at life lol.
Awww, I hope you get to talk to him soon.  
@DraftyAiresMum, I hope you hear from the growing operation soon. That would be REALLY good!!! I hear you, that can be really hard.  & super stressful, having opposite schedules.  *hugs* Bathrooms are a PITA too. It's one of my least favorite chores haha.

I confess, I need to buy Christmas presents for my family & some friends, but so far I've been spoiling MYSELF! LOL.


----------



## Mulefeather

@PoptartShop - Mine are Doodle, Sketch, Dream, and Pitch. Funny we should be talking pigs, I started work on putting together a giant piggy wonderland-cage last night! I need to build the base but it's going to give them SO much more space than their current cage. Pitch, my lone boar, is getting the girls' old cage. Hopefully now that he has more space, I can also get him a friend!


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582

PoptartShop said:


> Ahhhhh LOL bacon & ham is cute!! Omg! I kinda want something that goes with their coloring/markings too though. Hmmm. I will keep it in mind! I will take some pictures tonight after the barn!!! <3 This morning when I left for work they were hanging in their little igloo. Ahhh, can't wait to see them tonight. Gonna talk to them, maybe pet them if I can lol. Definitely will take some pictures tonight.
> @BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 for SOME reason I got you mixed up with @ShirtHotTeez LOL I'm sorry!!!!! AH! I fail at life lol.
> Awww, I hope you get to talk to him soon.
> @DraftyAiresMum, I hope you hear from the growing operation soon. That would be REALLY good!!! I hear you, that can be really hard.  & super stressful, having opposite schedules.  *hugs* Bathrooms are a PITA too. It's one of my least favorite chores haha.
> 
> I confess, I need to buy Christmas presents for my family & some friends, but so far I've been spoiling MYSELF! LOL.


Yay for pictures! I'm also looking forward to names.

Also thanks and no worries about the mix up. We ride the bus and have our first class together, so I see him every day. We're also friends on fb so I may just tell him we need to talk then message him so it isn't awkward out in front of everybody. 

I also should probably do some Christmas shopping but I don't see it happening. I confess I've got some school work that needs to be done too and I'm procrastinating, lol. I'm going back to it right now though. Ugh.


----------



## PoptartShop

@Mulefeather OMG the names for yours are so darn cute!!!!! Awww!! Love it!
Omg that's so cool, they're gonna love the new space. I can't wait to see how it turns out!
@BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 you're welcome!  Yeah I'll try to figure out their names tonight! A FB message sounds like a good idea. This way it won't be in front of everyone & you can talk freely.

I just ate a cheesesteak for lunch. Whew. Food baby central over here. LOL.


----------



## Captain Evil

Here's what I love about living on an island: if you get really lost, all you have to do is just keep going the way you are already going, and pretty soon you are found again.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

@PoptartShop, I think the one vehicle thing gets to me more than the schedule thing does. If I had a vehicle, I could be moving smaller stuff and going over to the new place to organize and do a little cleaning (landlady got it mostly cleaned, just really needs to be vacuumed and the counters wiped down better). But as it is, I'm stuck at home, unable to do anything. I did, however, get a ride from my best friend's grandma to the hotel today (in exchange for feeding my best friend's horses for her) so I can chat with the owner of the growing operation.


----------



## JCnGrace

I confess I told my mom to buy her own Christmas present. LOL As usual I was trying to pick her brain for an idea of what to get the woman that has absolutely everything she could ever want or need and the only thing she could come up with was a new winter coat. Since her tastes and mine are the polar opposites I told her if she saw something she liked, get it and I would pay for it. She seemed to be ok with the idea so hopefully when it's all said and done she won't go around to the rest of the kids and complain about it. 

(Don't listen to her if she does @Change! LOL Oh and by the way her and sis inquire about how you and K are doing every time I see them)


----------



## cbar

It is going to be -44 here with the windchill. I confess that those temps make me want to vomit. 

I also have Christmas shopping to do and really dreading it. I don't feel like leaving my house.


----------



## Rascaholic

Captain Evil said:


> Here's what I love about living on an island: if you get really lost, all you have to do is just keep going the way you are already going, and pretty soon you are found again.


This is true! We recently spent 10 days in South Ga. @ Jekyll Island. It's kinda small but I absolutely loved it! _DH and I have seriously been tossing around the idea of moving down that way. _ Nothing like driving past the spot you want to be, not minding a bit, and making another loop of the island. We found our favorite beach that way!


----------



## Mulefeather

@cbar - That's why other than a handful of stocking stuffers, my shopping is all online this year! 
@Rascaholic - Wow, there's a name I haven't heard in a million years! My family went to Jekyll Island in the early 90's and it was horrible- we wound up leaving early and driving to the Brunswick Islands in NC. So glad to hear that it's improved over the years!


Had a GREAT time with Sully last night! I'll be doing a more detailed post on my journal, but suffice to say he is one of the smartest horses I've ever worked with. We did some clicker work and he picked up on it like lightening. I'm definitely going to have to go into more work with a bigger game plan.


----------



## PoptartShop

I confess, I FINALLY named the piggies.  Only took me 2 days, but still haha. Maple & Maisie! (Maple is the one on the right).
& here's a picture of them together. They're so cute! My two girls!
They'll be more coming once they continue to settle in/I get to play with them.
I tried holding both last night, & they were so calm with me! :smile::smile: I can tell they're going to be such sweeties. <3 

Last night I ended up just walking Redz in the arena, nothing major we did some nice leg yields. Footing was still a little crappy from all that heavy rain, but tonight should be better. :cowboy: Love him to pieces! 
A picture of him in his blanket (before a nice groom of course)!
@Mulefeather YAY! So glad you got to see Sully last night.  That's awesome. Clicker training is great!
@cbar wow that's freeeeeeezing. I still have to do some shopping too, I'm just doing it all online though. I hate crowds. 
@JCnGrace that sounds like the perfect idea!!!!
@DraftyAiresMum I hope it goes well, let us know! & yeah, having one vehicle is definitely stressful.


----------



## Mulefeather

@PoptartShop - AAAWWW THEY ARE SO CUTE!! I love the names, btw! Just wait until they start calling for you when they hear you moving around - Mine respond to me saying "PEEEEEEGS!" from upstairs


----------



## cbar

@PoptartShop - your new pets are so cute!!! That picture of Redz makes me jealous....your grass is green and it looks so nice there. I'll try to take a picture of what my horses look like for comparison. LOL


----------



## cbar

Here it is...don't let the sunshine fool you. It is bitterly cold out there. My other guy was hiding in the horse shelter. I don't blame him.


----------



## PoptartShop

@*Mulefeather* OMG I can't wait for them to do that!!!! LOL. I'm so loud & I always use a silly baby voice with them hahaha I'm like "hey girlies hiii piggies" they just look at me like uh, hi. for now LOL.
@*cbar* HA!!!!!!!! Really?! We actually need to let that field recuperate. Trying to open up one of the other fields within the next few weeks. The grass has definitely looked better but thank you! It is nice but they've definitely grazed the heck outta that field! :rofl:

EDIT: Oops just saw your new post haha.
Ahhh so much snow! LOL that'll be ours soon enough I'm sure. The snow is just taking forever to get here...which I'm OK with lol.
Aww they look so cute in the snow! <3


----------



## JCnGrace

Brrrr cbar, just seeing those pics makes me cold. I just plugged the tank heaters in for the first time last night.

Poptart, your pigs are cuties!


----------



## PoptartShop

Aww thanks!  I can't wait to get home to them after the barn later. My hands are freezing right now. LOL. Need my space heater turned on at my desk for sure. Good idea, speaking of heaters!

I confess, I just ate a PB&J for lunch...old schoooooool haha. I wasn't feeling turkey/ham today, I had a cheesesteak yesterday (that didn't agree with me, sadly, no idea why I've gotten it from the same place for like forever). Blah!


----------



## Drifting

@PoptartShop That's funny I've been eating PB&J all week for lunch. I don't know if its because I'm lazy or because i don't want to buy more food.

My car is STILL in the shop. The valves were bent.


----------



## tinyliny

@*Drifting* . . about how much will it cost to replace the valves? 4 cylinder? 6?

I'm assuming you meant the valves in the engine, needing either adjustment or replacement.


----------



## Drifting

@tinyliny The machine shop quoted 700. If I had known about the valves before I replaced the timing belt, I would have just junked the whole car. That's what really makes me mad, my little beater is costing me more in repairs than it was worth.


----------



## tinyliny

Oh, don't I know that!! 

I did the head gastket on my Outback, for the SECOND time, at 180K miles. and, it needed new axels, and new timing belt and water pump and a whole bunch of stuff. one thing led to another, and I ended up paying over$5k! for two more years of use, then gave it to my son, and now , at 210Kmiles, I just put $900 more into it. it is driveable, but it's a beater. 

you just get sucked into trying to revive a sinking ship. I've always come from a background of driving a car until it gasps and dies, but maybe, like the medical world, we just get so good at reviving the sick that it ends up going far beyond what is financially practical. you can pull the plug on the car, but not on a human being.


----------



## PoptartShop

@Drifting it's so easy to make & I am feeling lazy this week too LOL probably going to eat one tomorrow too.
That sucks your car is still in the shop.  I hope it hurries up!!!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I confess that we had a good chat with the owner of the grow operation this morning. We have a face-to-face meeting set up with him for Wednesday. He wants to maybe start us out on a "consulting" basis and do a trial period, so we don't have to quit our jobs if we end up not thinking we'll be a good fit for his company. So, now to figure out ride logistics for Wednesday...


----------



## Drifting

I might *might* get my car back tomorrow. That'll be like 3 weeks since it's been none functioning. I've had a rental for a week and I really would like to give it back and stop paying for it.. all my spending Christmas money has gone down the drain (I am charging the repair, which sucks but is what it is).


In other news, I finally got the picture I wanted on a canvas done. It's one of my favorites that my friend took.  

It looks really good in person against my very light blue walls


----------



## JCnGrace

I confess that it was a huge relief today to see the barn cat that I threw a hay bale down on yesterday. I think she has a death wish because I also had to snag her out from under the tractor tires a few times this afternoon.


----------



## Change

I confess I put an entire bale of hay out for the horses tonight because I felt sorry for them having to be out there for our first really cold night of winter. It's at 32F now, and the weatherman says real feel tomorrow a.m. will be somewhere around 10F.

I also suspect the horses don't really mind the cold so long as it means more munchies for them. Tango is NOT a black horse anymore as I leave for work in the dark and it's dark when I get home, so he hasn't been brushed all week. I think he's been rolling in the crushed limestone! He almost glows he's so filthy! Cally just looks like Cally. I love having a mud-colored horse! 
@PoptartShop - the piggies are adorable. My sister used to have a pair of angora piggies. Can't for the life of me remember their names, though. Just remember they were a PITA to keep clean and groomed!

So glad tomorrow is Friday, although I'm slam-up against a deadline on a document - due tomorrow - that is only about 80% complete right now. I know I'll get it done, plus the monthly status report and the proposal estimate ... also due tomorrow ... but it's gonna be a long, Long day before a short, two day weekend!


----------



## JCnGrace

We're getting our first snow flurries of the year Change. Don't think it's anything that will stick since the ground isn't frozen yet. I'm not complaining mind you, it's December which is a lot better than last year when we got a snow in late October. Poor hubby is complaining though, he doesn't do cold. Come to think of it he doesn't do hot either. LOL

Sounds like Tango is enjoying his giant sand pile!


----------



## Change

JCnGrace said:


> (Don't listen to her if she does @Change! LOL Oh and by the way her and sis inquire about how you and K are doing every time I see them)


K and I think of Mom and Sis quite often! We had a lot of fun with y'all! And if she says anything about the coat, I'll ask her if she needs a new pair of winter mittens. LOL!



JCnGrace said:


> We're getting our first snow flurries of the year Change. Sounds like Tango is enjoying his giant sand pile!


We're getting a dry cold so other than having to defrost the windshields and break ice on the dogs' and horses' water I think we'll get by. Tomorrow's high is only 36F - almost glad to be working on days that cold! - but the weekend is 43F and 52F. I can work in that weather.

And it is NOT Tango's sand pile! It's the floor of their new barn! I'm afraid if he rolls in it after a rain, he'll end up in a concrete suit of armor! LOL!


----------



## JCnGrace

Change said:


> K and I think of Mom and Sis quite often! We had a lot of fun with y'all! And if she says anything about the coat, I'll ask her if she needs a new pair of winter mittens. LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> We're getting a dry cold so other than having to defrost the windshields and break ice on the dogs' and horses' water I think we'll get by. Tomorrow's high is only 36F - almost glad to be working on days that cold! - but the weekend is 43F and 52F. I can work in that weather.
> 
> *And it is NOT Tango's sand pile! It's the floor of their new barn! *I'm afraid if he rolls in it after a rain, he'll end up in a concrete suit of armor! LOL!




LOL! I know that and you know that but Tango doesn't.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@PoptartShop Yay!! They're so cute!! 'We' have 3 at the barn, they usually respond to whistling, smart little fellows 

@DraftyAiresMum that sounds like a good commitment, I wish you the best of luck!

@Drifting it's been exactly 1 year since my car broke up and spent 3 weeks repairing. My car has automatic gear and somehow it assumed like it had the first gear engaged when it was in neutral, so it would not even start. I could not find anyone to take me to the barn, I didn't even had the courage to ask because it was close to Christmas and everyone was busy shopping and whatsoever, it was awful. And it was also awful to pay 950 euros for that  
Nice picture 


Yesterday I went to the barn, when I arrived a lady arrived at the same time to try Czar, a palomino gelding BO is selling, so I opted for not putting Tuya out before she finished the ride to not destabilize him, as I was sure she would be a fire breathing dragon and the place where I was letting her stretch is right besides the arena.
When she finished the Sun was already going down (**** Winter) and so I just left Tuya in the arena, as it is more protected from the cold wind. She went calmly for a roll and then she had the biggest spazz I've ever seen on any horse ever!! She crow hopped jumping really high from the ground, reared, bucked, tail high, prancing, puffing, you name it. I was recording and thought I had the best video ever, until I saw it... And I could not see a darn thing because it was too dark already. Nooooooo!!! 
After that I free lunged her and she was doing an amazing and beautiful extended trot. Just full of herself 


The funny part was the lady was still in there and after watching my old lady's spazz she was like 'Oh, she is so young, isn't she? I love watching young horses play! Are you starting her under saddle?' LOL!!


----------



## TuyaGirl

I forgot the pictures I managed to get by doing a screenshot and changing their colour to a brighter tone. Still not good, but you get the idea


----------



## PoptartShop

Hahahaha great shots @*TuyaGirl* !!! & that's cute I'm sure they're adorable!

I confess, LAST NIGHT WAS TORTURE (okay, maybe not that bad but). At the barn. Rode until about 6:30 with one of my barn friends. My trainer had to leave and we were stuck to feed, which I didn't mind because feeding is pretty simple. However...it was FREEZING. I mean, the temperature dropped so much! Then there was a ton of windchill. Ahhh. Just wasn't pleasant. The horses were acting SOOOOO silly!!!!!!! We have two barns. Certain horses feed in one barn, the others feed in the other, and like 5 of them kept trying to go into the wrong barn. LOL! We were like NOOO stay in your herd!!! It was so funny haha. We were like, on the coldest night so far this has to happen?! So funny chasing them off.

Redz was in sucha great mood last night, he was walking so big & peppy! Did some cantering, we went in the field then the arena. It was a bit dark in the field, but he was fine. 

Then, we did the hay & I lost my phone in the hay loft!!!! OMG. Luckily I found it, it fell out of my pocket. The one time I didn't zip my pocket. -_- Of course. I was freaking out lol. Didn't leave the barn until like almost 9...I'M EXHAUSTED!

The guineas are good though. Last night I held both of them, they are so sweet. <3 
Happy Friday though. :smile:


----------



## Rascaholic

I confess Tobie is a boob about KEEPING a blanket on. If it's on he's gotta roll in the most offensive smelling or looking thing he can find. I am thinking of changing his name to Toudini. He got out of that blanket last night faster than I got it on him. WTH Tobie??


----------



## PoptartShop

Awwww Tobie is silly. @Rascaholic. Haha!! He's like get this thing off meeeeee! LOL.

Redz just gets his blanket so dirty, it's a shocker he hasn't gotten out of his yet. :rofl:


----------



## cbar

Happy Friday everyone!! It is a whopping -39 here this morning with the windchill; awesome! With a high temp of -34?! I mean...really?! I swear I don't live on the North Pole! 

I confess that I am going to do some Christmas baking tonight....and hope i don't make a big pig of myself. Sugar is so tasty and hard to resist


----------



## PoptartShop

It's so windy/chilly here today too. Like, I don't want to go outside at all. The heat is way up at the office so I'm not freezing today. Yesterday it was so cold in here.

I have to go to the chiro after work, then make a huge trip to Walmart. I ran out of body wash & hand soap this morning!


----------



## JCnGrace

TuyaGirl said:


> @*PoptartShop* Yay!! They're so cute!! 'We' have 3 at the barn, they usually respond to whistling, smart little fellows
> 
> @*DraftyAiresMum* that sounds like a good commitment, I wish you the best of luck!
> 
> @*Drifting* it's been exactly 1 year since my car broke up and spent 3 weeks repairing. My car has automatic gear and somehow it assumed like it had the first gear engaged when it was in neutral, so it would not even start. I could not find anyone to take me to the barn, I didn't even had the courage to ask because it was close to Christmas and everyone was busy shopping and whatsoever, it was awful. And it was also awful to pay 950 euros for that
> Nice picture
> 
> 
> Yesterday I went to the barn, when I arrived a lady arrived at the same time to try Czar, a palomino gelding BO is selling, so I opted for not putting Tuya out before she finished the ride to not destabilize him, as I was sure she would be a fire breathing dragon and the place where I was letting her stretch is right besides the arena.
> When she finished the Sun was already going down (**** Winter) and so I just left Tuya in the arena, as it is more protected from the cold wind. She went calmly for a roll and then she had the biggest spazz I've ever seen on any horse ever!! She crow hopped jumping really high from the ground, reared, bucked, tail high, prancing, puffing, you name it. I was recording and thought I had the best video ever, until I saw it... And I could not see a darn thing because it was too dark already. Nooooooo!!!
> After that I free lunged her and she was doing an amazing and beautiful extended trot. Just full of herself
> 
> 
> The funny part was the lady was still in there and after watching my old lady's spazz she was like 'Oh, she is so young, isn't she? I love watching young horses play! Are you starting her under saddle?' LOL!!


Love seeing an oldster play like that since it means they feel GOOD. LOL


----------



## PoptartShop

@TuyaGirl Reminds me of how Redz was acting last night. Love when they're peppy like that & feeling good. Made me happy. He may be 23, but I swear he acts like he's 13! LOL.  Exactly @JCnGrace. Love it!

I confess, my coworker brought in some leftovers & wanted everyone to try them...some meatballs, some wings, etc (odd mix, I know). I tried one meatball just to be nice, brought it down to my desk and it was disgusting. I am lucky my office is not near hers, or she would've probably seen me throw it in the garbage. LOL. I love meatballs! But that was just nasty. LOL, had a weird taste to it.

I'll stick to my PB&J again today. :rofl:


----------



## Rascaholic

PoptartShop said:


> Awwww Tobie is silly. @Rascaholic. Haha!! He's like get this thing off meeeeee! LOL. *Exactly, yet he gives me the pitiful eye and stands and shivers!
> *
> Redz just gets his blanket so dirty, it's a shocker he hasn't gotten out of his yet. :rofl:


He has his blankey on tonight. He broke a strap off and I confess instead of sewing it back on, I tied it where he broke it. It was getting dark and he was shivering. Blanket is still on though HA HA HA I win! Ok, well maybe I win. We'll see if he still has it on in the morning. Right now he is laying in his hay bale in the barn all snug and cozy. I honestly think he was to cold to sleep in his favorite spot this morning. Turd should have left his blanket on.

I am gonna have to order him another blanket though GRRRRRRR. Broken leg strap and 3 big holes already. Anyone know a SUPER tough blanket for a biggo baby?


----------



## Drifting

I just ordered Stryder a blanket. I have an old one for my other guy that should work for him, just re-waterproofing. I don't blanket, Stryder has never been blanketed.. but I feel bad when its 2-4 days of rain/snow. So these will only be used for wet weather.. and if Stryder destroys his, he ain't getting another one.

And in other news.. I turned my rental in on the promise that my car would be done by the end of the afternoon.. got a call..They can't get the new part they ordered to fit back into my engine after taking it out.. so they have to replace it in the morning. Which means I won't get my car back till tomorrow, hopefully.. if something else doesn't break o it.


----------



## Rascaholic

I have most always reserved blankets for the oldies 0or sick horses. Tobie is my first horse to get a blanket just because. But his coat is no where as thick as it needs to be IMO. He was shivering in the high winds.

When we got the cold rain I put it on him and all he wanted to do was roll in the mud and muck. Now we are down to his medium weight blanket. His waterproof light blanket is history. Once we rebuild the barn where it is a little more air tight I think we can dispense with the blanket in general.... Depends on if the big baby is shivering off his high dollar groceries or not LOL


----------



## JCnGrace

I confess that tank heaters work much better when you remember to plug them in.:redface:


----------



## Change

Knowing last night was going to be pretty cold here, I put out a lot of extra hay for the kids. So, this morning I'm hauling out their breakfast and there's Cally, very deliberately pooping in what's left of last night's food!! Guess what? It's going to be cold again tonight, but they didn't get extra rations!


----------



## JCnGrace

She just did that so Tango wouldn't eat it when she wasn't looking. I swear it's a mare thing.


----------



## Change

^^^ lol!!!


----------



## SwissMiss

One of the geldings would lay in the hay, so the others couldn't eat it, lol.

I think my pony is starting to enjoy creature comforts :wink: 
Tossed a blanket on her last night for feeding (for training purposes ) and when I wanted to get it off she squeezed her butt to the wall, trapping the blanket :rofl: Maybe she is trying to tell me something :think:


----------



## Tazzie

I'm so far behind :lol:

I confess, I'm exhausted!! Went to a craft show this morning in hopes of finding cornhole bags for the boards my DH is making for my brothers for Christmas. Most disappointing craft show I have ever been to! Total waste of time driving to it :sad:

Then went and helped my brother in law move. We had his old house emptied before noon, so that was awesome! Got my both beds for my nieces set up as well as my brother and sister in law's bed. Started helping put clothes in the closets and stuff in their pantry. We got A LOT done before I had to take my munchkins home for a nap (fell asleep as soon as they got in bed :lol: they would have slept in the truck if I didn't make them talk to me). Their new house is SO nice though! Makes me anxious to move though :lol: I'd do things a bit different than they did when moving, but I've moved a few times so I have a good plan of attack :lol:

I also confess, I'm eyeing getting the Amazon Fire Stick for Nick (and me lol) for Christmas. He's mentioned he'd like to get one at one point, but doesn't go further than that. Really thinking of grabbing one, and seeing his reaction on Christmas :lol:


----------



## TuyaGirl

JCnGrace said:


> Love seeing an oldster play like that since it means they feel GOOD. LOL


Oh yes, I was absolutely delighted with her!! Might have helped she had been a couple days inside as well, but has hapenned before, and never with such a spectacular spazz 
Today she was calmer, but decided to have a mini spazz when I was leading her home and forgot I existed for a moment (her buddy started to canter and she tossed her head and did a tiny rear, always by my side, not towards me). Then she came back to earth by herself 
@PoptartShop my girl is almost 20, told by the vet, but we think she might be a bit older. I hope she stays with me for many years, I know her loss will be one of the worst things that will happen to me. I love her so much (darn watery eyes)


----------



## Drifting

:-x:-x:-x:angrily_smileys::angrily_smileys::angrily_smileys:

There are not enough angry emojis in the world for me right now.

I returned my rental car Friday because I was promised up down, and sideways that my car would be ready by Friday night. 

Friday night rolls around... "Well, this part we replaced but had to take out again to remove the head, doesn't want to go back in the engine so we have to replace it. We won't get another one till Saturday morning.. Should be lunchtime by Saturday!" Okay..

Saturday rolls around. No word. Finally call at 2:30. Lunctime is over fellas, how's my car? Well it's delicate and we've replaced a few hoses and spark plugs but we're working on it and we're not leaving till its done. *Twitch* Ok.

630pm rolls around.. I already know its not going to be good news. Sure enough the phone call comes in "We can't get your car to start still. We think it's something with the fuel. Our technician is out because his wife is sick, but he'll be back Monday (they're closed Sunday.)"



20 days ago I had my car towed and said "My car isn't turning over. I think its not getting fuel." TWENTY DAYS ago I said that. and what do I hear tonight? "We don't think its getting any gas." NO CRUD WHAT DID YOU THINK I SAID BLEEP BLEEP BLEEP BLEEP.


Of course he felt bad enough to offer to pay for a rental for a day, because he was sure that Monday it would be fixed. It was probably just a fuel sensor.

Genius, I just returned my rental car. My deposit hasn't hit my bank account yet and the rental PLACE IS CLOSED ON SUNDAY. I can't rent a car. SDFLJSDFLKJSDFLKJSDFLJSDFLKJDFLKJDSLkjSDLKFJS
SLFJSDLJSLDJFLSDKJFD
SLFJLSDKJLSDJLSDFSDLJF

I walked to the Liquor store and got a 6 pack of beer. A nice IPA.. and ordered from the pizza place. This car is like the nightmare that will just never end.


----------



## JCnGrace

Sorry about your car troubles made worse by incompetent mechanics Drifting.


----------



## JCnGrace

I confess I have not been off the property since I went to the grocery right before Thanksgiving. I don't have that phobia where you can't venture outside of certain boundaries but I often wonder if it will set in one of these days since I have no desire to run and do.


----------



## greentree

@JCnGrace , lol!! I am pretty sure Kroger sent the Sherriff to my house to check on me!! DH went for me one evening, and I realized how long it had been since *I* was there!! Normally, I am in Kroger almost once every day!

((Drifting)) My truck has been scrutinized by many mechanics to find my (major) oil leak. They say, " I can't tell where it is coming from". Really?? And you never had another one in here with the same problem? Hazard a guess?? No, they want me to pay them to take it apart, first. Nope.


----------



## JCnGrace

The stores around here probably know hubby better than me. I don't go but once every few months but when I do go I fill the cart to overflowing. LOL Hubby likes to go because I inadvertently got him obsessed with fuel points so he goes and buys stuff we don't need just so he can save a couple of bucks on gas.


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582

Was at a craft fair with my dad from 8-12:30 or roundabouts yesterday. That was nice, sold a few things. 

Went to see Cherokee. I was glad to see him, and thankfully it didn't feel as cold as it was suppose to. 


Easy day, we fed the horses and moved some hay, and my mom actually decided to stay, so that was fun. There were a couple horses seemingly left their sense behind and decided to kick or bite at each other when I was nearby but that got nipped (no pun intended) in the butt quickly. No harm, no foul. Treated last week's mentioned sassy QH mare's feet for Thrush (which is better than it was before), and put all the buckets back up. Spent another couple minutes with Cherokee, got ice out of the water troughs, and locked the barn up then left. 

All in and out in about 2 1/2 hours. I love being there but that works for me sometimes.


----------



## JCnGrace

I confess I'm REALLY looking forward to the pot of veggie soup I'm going to make tomorrow. The first batch of the season is always the best.


----------



## TuyaGirl

Hope you had a great weekend!!


I'm cranky today, I just don't feel like working in here anymore (well, for a long time but it gets worst and worst), sick of boss taking advantage on us employees that need a job, crappy salary, crappy contract, crappy functions, meh.


Good news is Tuya has got her paddock back!! 
I was so not impressed by how the youngsters were taken from there (let's say BO's brother is not the most patient person I've met and when he is in a bad mood he should not be allowed 50 meters from a horse, if you get the picture...), but they are in a new, bigger pasture now. They were getting really thin, and Tuya is now left with what seems like a dry lot instead of a paddock full of grass. That and it kind of worries me that it is full of poop piles that I had no time to take off, and I think those mares were not dewormed. Could it be an issue? Yesterday I left her in anyway, or she brought herself in (She was in the arena bc paddock was not available yet, BO's son brought his gelding in to groom, and Tuya followed by openning the arena's gate with her nose... again :smile: ). 


Now back to work...


----------



## PoptartShop

@*Drifting* that's seriously just ridiculous. I don't blame you for getting a 6-pack, heck, even a 12-pack! Omg. That's terrible.  It's always something. You sound like me, I have the worst freaking luck when it comes to stuff like that. & it's so stupid rental places are closed on Sundays! You better get your car back ASAP!!!!!!!!!!! They sound like such airheads!!
@*JCnGrace* mmmm that sounds amazing. Care to share?! :smile: @*BlindHorseEnthusiast4582* aww that sounds like a fun weekend.  
@TuyaGirl aww I hope today flies by for your sake at work!  That sucks about the paddock! Ugh. 


I confess, I put up a little Christmas tree last night for the first time in my own place- last year I was too lazy. LOL. Now it feels more festive in my place! 

HAPPY MONDAY. Raining here...I have the chiro after work, no riding for me since the horses are not worked on Mondays anyway.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I confess that I'm super stoked. I finally got my aunt's bread recipe yesterday, so I'm going to try making it tomorrow when I'm stuck at home all day. Her bread was something from my childhood that I always looked forward to. 

I also confess that I'm super-duper stoked for Wednesday. I have my meeting with the owner of the grow operation. I really want to dress up nice (professional office attire, obviously) and put some effort into my hair, but I don't have anything to wear and I don't know what to do with my hair. I plan on going shopping after I drop DH off at work on Wednesday morning, but then I don't know what to do with my hair. I was going to wear these adorable purple peep-toe pumps that I just bought, but with my knee still all messed up from getting hit with that glass lid, I can't.


----------



## JCnGrace

TuyaGirl said:


> Hope you had a great weekend!!
> 
> 
> I'm cranky today, I just don't feel like working in here anymore (well, for a long time but it gets worst and worst), sick of boss taking advantage on us employees that need a job, crappy salary, crappy contract, crappy functions, meh.
> 
> 
> Good news is Tuya has got her paddock back!!
> I was so not impressed by how the youngsters were taken from there (let's say BO's brother is not the most patient person I've met and when he is in a bad mood he should not be allowed 50 meters from a horse, if you get the picture...), but they are in a new, bigger pasture now. They were getting really thin, and Tuya is now left with what seems like a dry lot instead of a paddock full of grass. That and it kind of worries me that it is full of poop piles that I had no time to take off, and I think those mares were not dewormed. Could it be an issue? Yesterday I left her in anyway, or she brought herself in (She was in the arena bc paddock was not available yet, BO's son brought his gelding in to groom, and Tuya followed by openning the arena's gate with her nose... again :smile: ).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now back to work...


You might want to have a fecal count done in a month or two. 



PoptartShop said:


> @*Drifting* that's seriously just ridiculous. I don't blame you for getting a 6-pack, heck, even a 12-pack! Omg. That's terrible.  It's always something. You sound like me, I have the worst freaking luck when it comes to stuff like that. & it's so stupid rental places are closed on Sundays! You better get your car back ASAP!!!!!!!!!!! They sound like such airheads!!
> @*JCnGrace* mmmm that sounds amazing. Care to share?! :smile: @*BlindHorseEnthusiast4582* aww that sounds like a fun weekend.
> @*TuyaGirl* aww I hope today flies by for your sake at work!  That sucks about the paddock! Ugh.
> 
> 
> I confess, I put up a little Christmas tree last night for the first time in my own place- last year I was too lazy. LOL. Now it feels more festive in my place!
> 
> HAPPY MONDAY. Raining here...I have the chiro after work, no riding for me since the horses are not worked on Mondays anyway.


Come on over. I always have the good intentions of making a small batch but it never fails that it ends up being enough to feed an army. LOL



DraftyAiresMum said:


> I confess that I'm super stoked. I finally got my aunt's bread recipe yesterday, so I'm going to try making it tomorrow when I'm stuck at home all day. Her bread was something from my childhood that I always looked forward to.
> 
> I also confess that I'm super-duper stoked for Wednesday. I have my meeting with the owner of the grow operation. I really want to dress up nice (professional office attire, obviously) and put some effort into my hair, but I don't have anything to wear and I don't know what to do with my hair. I plan on going shopping after I drop DH off at work on Wednesday morning, but then I don't know what to do with my hair. I was going to wear these adorable purple peep-toe pumps that I just bought, but with my knee still all messed up from getting hit with that glass lid, I can't.


Good luck! Clean, neat and pressed is really all you need to worry about.


----------



## Judah

*@&$! typos again*

I confess that my bike tire is flat and I haven't taken the dogs for a good run in days. X| I'm sorry kids.

The ponies are getting real fuzzy now that cold weather is setting in, they could use a good brushing.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@JCnGrace thanks for the help. I really love this forum


----------



## Rascaholic

I confess my Tobie is sick, vet has been called. Nothing critical...God, I hope not at any rate. He has a case of the snots. UGH  
I confess we have a new addition to the house for my Mom. Kodie Some of his story is in Tobie's journal.
I confess I am also sick with some kind of sinus crud... I can't help but wonder if I gave it to Tobie, or he gave it to me.
I confess we took out the wall between my LR and DR and put up a HUGE cedar beam. I love the new look. 
I confess I am a moron for white/light colored animals all the sudden LOL Picture of Kodie.


----------



## PoptartShop

@JCnGrace okay, gonna fly to IN! LOL. I wish! Mmm it'll be delish. @DraftyAiresMum, good luck! That's something to look forward to. :smile: You'll be fine, just be neatened up & look professional. Don't wear the pumps if you're in pain, it'll just make it worse. Maybe some nice flats or something? @Judah ack a flat tire is no good!  @Rascaholic, so sorry to hear about Tobie. I hope he feels better. 
Sinus infections suck. I've had a little bit of it myself this weekend, my nose is stuffy & I keep getting sinus headaches. Ugh. They're a pain. Awww Kodie is so cute!!! 

I confess, it's a slow Monday. My coworkers are talking about getting cheesesteaks for lunch...I'm like...should I...should I not...I forgot my wraps to make my wraps (go figure) today though, left them on the counter so I can't eat them for lunch. I might just grab Wawa but then again I'm sick of it. UGH LOL.


----------



## Mulefeather

I confess that Christmas is just too much friggin’ work these days! 

I found the BEST “tacky” present for our office “White Elephant” party yesterday when Boyfriend and I went shopping. It’s a little coat hook thing, it’s the head of a bighorn sheep made out of random fabric scraps, and it just looks AWFUL. I’ve done some good ones in years past for office parties, in our group it’s basically “the funnier the better”. A horrible reindeer doll made out of a block of wood, mustache duct tape, a wine glass that holds a full bottle, and last year I gave a coffee mug painted to look like a cow’s udder (it stood on the nipples :lol: ) . I won’t ever beat the person who gave a fossilized piece of poop, though!!

Christmas is about to break me this year  I’m basically going to phone it in with most of this stuff and give food, booze, and gift certificates. I’m sure my family will understand since I just bought a house, I’m effin’ tired, and I’ve got about fifty thousand Christmas-themed things to do for work this year. AND I volunteered to help my barn drop off family care packages by horse and carriage on Christmas Eve morning! 

Oh, and I have cookies to bake, an ugly sweater to find/make (I’m going to use some of my craft stash felt and make a phone with a santa hat on it, and put the words TIS THE SEASON TO PHONE IT IN! on it), and make a little cord out of some ribbon or something. As long as it stays together long enough to make it through the party, I don’t care! 

It’s supposed to snow and be bitter cold the next few days, too, so I may only get out to brush and feed Sully a few carrots. Sunday morning I may goad my friend into coming with me to watch me work with him if I can.


----------



## Tazzie

Tuya, I agree with the fecal count! But glad she's back out! I'm sure she will be MUCH happier!!

PoptartShop, we are going to buy ours tonight!! I'm SOOOO excited, ahhh! Hahah! It rained here last night, so no pony. Way too wet and muddy (it was good sleeping weather though! Knocked us right out!)

Drafty, good luck!! I'm horrible figuring out hair and all that. I normally do a bun :lol: easy and practical haha!

JC, I'm coming for dinner too haha! Oh how I wish :lol:

Rascaholic, hope you all feel better! Kodie is adorable!

Mulefeather, I'm sure they would understand  buying a house is crazy enough to do before the holidays!!

I confess it's slowish here too. Well, the time is slow. I finished three projects before lunch, and my last one is on the robot now. I get to have my personal development review in less than 30 minutes, so yay! Meaning I'll finally get my raise and back pay! Woot! I started August 30th last year, so I have back pay till August 30th this year! Woohoo haha!

I don't get to ride since it POURED last night. The ground is way too slick to ride on, and it's just not worth the risk. That and I'd like to not rip up their field! I'm going to be the odd man out and say I'd love for it to snow around Christmas  my mother in law is getting a new lens for her camera, and Izzie is getting some FANCY new bling. So... photo shoot!! Riding in the snow would be PERFECT!

My poor little boy was sick yesterday, but seems to feel A LOT better now. Had homemade chicken soup for dinner last night, which does the trick :wink: talked it over with my babysitter, and since no one got sick last night (the last time he got sick was 10:45 am yesterday), they were welcome to go. Whew!

But the day wasn't all bad!!! I confess I forgot I had entered a high point program for the club I'm in (called SAHIBA: Society for Arabian Horses In the Bluegrass Area). So I only sent in one form for it, way back in March. Well, the lady in charge messaged me yesterday. I told her I'd totally forgotten, so I had nothing written up or signed by show managers. She was like "I don't care about that, just get them in." WOOHOO! So... Izzie may have won A LOT of high point awards this year! And BONUS! In ANOTHER club (yes.... we are in... four? clubs) I was told they wanted to start a member of the month thing. I was asked if I'd like to be their first member!!! So I'm going to be the January member of the month person!! AHHH! HAHA!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

@Tazzie, my hair is still short. It comes barely below my ears. I am fantastic at other people's hair, but when it comes to my own...I suck. lol

Man, I wish this website I found showed how long the shipping takes. I found super cute plus-size clothes for amazing prices on www.catofashions.com and was going to order a cute metallic pinstripe pencil skirt and lace top for $30, but it doesn't say how long their shipping is and I'm not going to order it if I can't wear it on Wednesday.


----------



## Tazzie

Well then dang :lol: I've never had hair that short, so I'd have NO idea!! And could you call and see? Might not hurt! But with being so close to Christmas, it'd definitely be a risk to try to get it before Wednesday :/


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Tazzie said:


> Well then dang :lol: I've never had hair that short, so I'd have NO idea!! And could you call and see? Might not hurt! But with being so close to Christmas, it'd definitely be a risk to try to get it before Wednesday :/


I love that my sister works from home. Means I can message her at any time and ask her opinion. :lol:

This is the skirt I want: 
https://www.catofashions.com/cato/metallic-pinstriped-pencil-skirtplus-28525

She suggested going with a black or grey slack and a grey-and-white two-fer sweater that I have. If my knee will allow me, I'll wear my purple pee-toe pumps that I bought a few weeks ago. If not, I'll grab a cute pair of flats when I'm out after I drop DH off at work on Wednesday. 

For my hair, I'm going to see if I can get it to stay in big loose curls, similar to this:









I might order that skirt anyway, since it's only $10...Just gotta measure myself to make sure I get the right size, since a friend said they tend to run small.


----------



## Drifting

Day 23.. still no car.

Today they replaced the fuel pump. Twice because the first one they ordered was missing something. 

They did figure out that the engine is not getting gas.. But it is not the fuel pump. Which I replaced 4 years ago. So maybe a sensor?

I told them if they just wanted to accidentally drop a crane or something on it, I wouldn't cry about it.

Meanwhile.. I'll just keep looking at perdy trucks I can't afford.


----------



## Captain Evil

Drifting said:


> Day 23.. still no car.


Unbelievable! How incredibly frustrating!


----------



## Captain Evil

So I confess, I am very puzzled by something that happened tonight. This is kinda long...

My husband is, among other things, a scallop diver, but his boat engine blew up last week. We have been scrambling to get it working again, as scallop season is short, and we have other boat-dependent work lined up as well. Frogman, who we pay to help with boat and diving work, was suddenly too depressed to help with any of it, so I've been re-building the boat with DH, and through a series of miracles, it's almost done.

Anyway, we went out to dinner with Frogman and his wife tonight, and DH was all excited about the boat, and Frogman seemed pretty excited too. DH had ordered some Nachos for the table, as an appetizer, and there was a discussion about having the bacon on the side, as I'm a strict vegetarian. Have been for over 45 years; it's important to me.

Nachos came, four little plates, bacon in a dish on the side for those who wanted it. Halfway through, Froggies wife quietly picked up the bacon and shook it onto the Nachos. I didn't see her do it. DH said to me, softly, "you need to know there is meat on the Nachos." Wife heard, and said, " I mostly put it on the side."

Why do you suppose she did that? 

We have had many meals together, and she totally didn't forget that I don't eat meat: she was really deliberate and sneaky about it. I just brushed it off, didn't say anything (or eat any more Nachos) but I felt quite disturbed by it, like she must hate me or something, and I just never knew it before. 

It was quite odd.


----------



## JCnGrace

Rascaholic said:


> I confess my Tobie is sick, vet has been called. Nothing critical...God, I hope not at any rate. He has a case of the snots. UGH
> I confess we have a new addition to the house for my Mom. Kodie Some of his story is in Tobie's journal.
> I confess I am also sick with some kind of sinus crud... I can't help but wonder if I gave it to Tobie, or he gave it to me.
> I confess we took out the wall between my LR and DR and put up a HUGE cedar beam. I love the new look.
> I confess I am a moron for white/light colored animals all the sudden LOL Picture of Kodie.


I hope you both get better soon. 

I love wood beams! Post a pic.



Mulefeather said:


> I confess that Christmas is just too much friggin’ work these days!
> 
> I found the BEST “tacky” present for our office “White Elephant” party yesterday when Boyfriend and I went shopping. It’s a little coat hook thing, it’s the head of a bighorn sheep made out of random fabric scraps, and it just looks AWFUL. I’ve done some good ones in years past for office parties, in our group it’s basically “the funnier the better”. A horrible reindeer doll made out of a block of wood, mustache duct tape, a wine glass that holds a full bottle, and last year I gave a coffee mug painted to look like a cow’s udder (it stood on the nipples :lol: ) . I won’t ever beat the person who gave a fossilized piece of poop, though!!
> 
> Christmas is about to break me this year  I’m basically going to phone it in with most of this stuff and give food, booze, and gift certificates. I’m sure my family will understand since I just bought a house, I’m effin’ tired, and I’ve got about fifty thousand Christmas-themed things to do for work this year. *AND I volunteered to help my barn drop off family care packages by horse and carriage on Christmas Eve morning! *
> 
> Oh, and I have cookies to bake, an ugly sweater to find/make (I’m going to use some of my craft stash felt and make a phone with a santa hat on it, and put the words TIS THE SEASON TO PHONE IT IN! on it), and make a little cord out of some ribbon or something. As long as it stays together long enough to make it through the party, I don’t care!
> 
> It’s supposed to snow and be bitter cold the next few days, too, so I may only get out to brush and feed Sully a few carrots. Sunday morning I may goad my friend into coming with me to watch me work with him if I can.


That sounds like loads of fun and I bet it will really touch your heart. 



Tazzie said:


> Tuya, I agree with the fecal count! But glad she's back out! I'm sure she will be MUCH happier!!
> 
> PoptartShop, we are going to buy ours tonight!! I'm SOOOO excited, ahhh! Hahah! It rained here last night, so no pony. Way too wet and muddy (it was good sleeping weather though! Knocked us right out!)
> 
> Drafty, good luck!! I'm horrible figuring out hair and all that. I normally do a bun :lol: easy and practical haha!
> 
> JC, I'm coming for dinner too haha! Oh how I wish :lol:
> 
> Rascaholic, hope you all feel better! Kodie is adorable!
> 
> Mulefeather, I'm sure they would understand  buying a house is crazy enough to do before the holidays!!
> 
> I confess it's slowish here too. Well, the time is slow. I finished three projects before lunch, and my last one is on the robot now. I get to have my personal development review in less than 30 minutes, so yay! Meaning I'll finally get my raise and back pay! Woot! I started August 30th last year, so I have back pay till August 30th this year! Woohoo haha!
> 
> I don't get to ride since it POURED last night. The ground is way too slick to ride on, and it's just not worth the risk. That and I'd like to not rip up their field! I'm going to be the odd man out and say I'd love for it to snow around Christmas  my mother in law is getting a new lens for her camera, and Izzie is getting some FANCY new bling. So... photo shoot!! Riding in the snow would be PERFECT!
> 
> My poor little boy was sick yesterday, but seems to feel A LOT better now. Had homemade chicken soup for dinner last night, which does the trick :wink: talked it over with my babysitter, and since no one got sick last night (the last time he got sick was 10:45 am yesterday), they were welcome to go. Whew!
> 
> But the day wasn't all bad!!! I confess I forgot I had entered a high point program for the club I'm in (called SAHIBA: Society for Arabian Horses In the Bluegrass Area). So I only sent in one form for it, way back in March. Well, the lady in charge messaged me yesterday. I told her I'd totally forgotten, so I had nothing written up or signed by show managers. She was like "I don't care about that, just get them in." WOOHOO! So... Izzie may have won A LOT of high point awards this year! And BONUS! In ANOTHER club (yes.... we are in... four? clubs) I was told they wanted to start a member of the month thing. I was asked if I'd like to be their first member!!! So I'm going to be the January member of the month person!! AHHH! HAHA!


Tazzie, you should be within driving distance (about 40 miles north of Louisville) and there's still plenty left. It will taste even better tomorrow. 



Captain Evil said:


> So I confess, I am very puzzled by something that happened tonight. This is kinda long...
> 
> My husband is, among other things, a scallop diver, but his boat engine blew up last week. We have been scrambling to get it working again, as scallop season is short, and we have other boat-dependent work lined up as well. Frogman, who we pay to help with boat and diving work, was suddenly too depressed to help with any of it, so I've been re-building the boat with DH, and through a series of miracles, it's almost done.
> 
> Anyway, we went out to dinner with Frogman and his wife tonight, and DH was all excited about the boat, and Frogman seemed pretty excited too. DH had ordered some Nachos for the table, as an appetizer, and there was a discussion about having the bacon on the side, as I'm a strict vegetarian. Have been for over 45 years; it's important to me.
> 
> Nachos came, four little plates, bacon in a dish on the side for those who wanted it. Halfway through, Froggies wife quietly picked up the bacon and shook it onto the Nachos. I didn't see her do it. DH said to me, softly, "you need to know there is meat on the Nachos." Wife heard, and said, " I mostly put it on the side."
> 
> Why do you suppose she did that?
> 
> We have had many meals together, and she totally didn't forget that I don't eat meat: she was really deliberate and sneaky about it. I just brushed it off, didn't say anything (or eat any more Nachos) but I felt quite disturbed by it, like she must hate me or something, and I just never knew it before.
> 
> It was quite odd.


Maybe she had a brain fart. It's the only thing I can come up with. LOL


----------



## Tazzie

Drafty, I think that would be pretty! I'm so excited for you!

Drifting, I'd be MAD at this point! Then again, I'm not a patient person :lol: at least not with vehicles!

Captain Evil, I'd be highly annoyed, if not offended, by that. That was flat out rude to do. I don't understand when people do stuff like that :-?

JC, we are roughly 30 minutes south of Cincinnati  so probably not too terribly far!

I do confess, we got our tree last night!! YAHOO!! Going to decorate it tonight  I'm so excited!

And right now I have NO idea when I'll get to ride again :sad: rained Sunday night/Monday morning so couldn't ride last night. Freezing rain/sleet/snow is moving into our area as we speak, so no riding today. High of 33 tomorrow, which is ok for temps but I fear the ground will still be just a bit too slick. And then 16 for the high on Thursday. Leaving Friday to go to Chicago for Christmas there. Arg! One reason I want an indoor, or at least a covered arena!! I can handle most temps. I can't handle slick fields. That and I don't really want to destroy the field since I'm riding in their pasture...


----------



## Rascaholic

I confess I canceled Tobie's farrier appointment yesterday. I am scared he may have something contagious and I don't want to spread anything around. Not to mention the main thing, I don't want to chance the farrier bringing something in while his resistance is down. (Vet suggested this could have been where it originally came from. An outside source coming here, not so much what WE might have brought in. Farrier, Vet, Chiro, Dentist, and friends have all been in and out since I brought him home.)
The vet will be out LATE today IF Tobie develops a fever. If not, then I just keep a close eye on his temp, eating, and drinking again today.
He is a little "off" but still being Tobie. If he is still snotty Thursday then the vet will do some tests and possibly put him on antibiotics..... He doesn't want him on them unless there is a REAL need. His words, not mine. But since Tobie is still eating and drinking fine, with no fever or congestion sounds, we're doing the wait and see.
Have I mentioned I hate waiting??? Since losing Rascal I know I am overprotective. I do know this. *sigh*


----------



## PoptartShop

@Drifting SERIOUSLY?!!! That's so beyond frustrating. I can't deal! Goodness gracious they're unreal.
@DraftyAiresMum, that would be really cute. Go for it! :smile: @Captain Evil, that is odd. Don't know why she would do that. That's pretty offensive. Ugh.
@Tazzie YAY! Decorating the tree will be so fun! I bet it'll look beautiful! @Rascaholic, I hope he gets better. Poor thing!  I don't blame you for being overprotective!!! 

I confess, so much for eating healthy day #2. My coworker came back from sick leave (got back surgery) today, we got donuts, having a cake later & a luncheon, etc. I'm like...AHHHHHHHH LOL. So hard to eat healthy during the holidays. Plus it was my bosses birthday last week (he was on vaca though) so we are having a cake for him too today. TOO MANY SWEETS! :rofl: I guess I can feed the booty even more bahahaha.


----------



## Mulefeather

@Captain Evil - I would be seriously irritated by that. It could have been genuine ignorance, like she thought that you could just pick the pieces that didn't have meat on them, or maybe she did it deliberately. Did she proceed to eat the rest of the food? 
@Rascaholic - Aww, I hope Tobie will be OK. Probably best that you cancelled with the farrier, a week or two of waiting for his feet to be done won't hurt, but an infection definitely would.
@Drifting - ARGH! Do you know anyone who is familiar with cars? I find that some garages are just tinkering around as much as possible to get the maximum amount of money you'll pay. At this point you could probably take the money you've spent and put a down payment on a decent used car. And I soooo feel you on drooling over trucks! I'm hoping my next vehicle will be one after the Subaru bites the dust.


----------



## 6gun Kid

PoptartShop said:


> . TOO MANY SWEETS!


 You girls, you worry about the silliest thing! Everybody knows holiday sweets don't count!
Also, I confess, I am a little bummed my Christmas post didn't get more love.


----------



## PoptartShop

I liked your post @6gun Kid!!!! :rofl:
I'm not worried, I love the holidays BECAUSE of the sweets, but I am not a huge cake person, so I'll probably only have like 1 piece hahaha.

Christmas is 12 days away...uh, I still need to buy gifts for my parents! Ack! & the Christmas party at work! Lawd, I need some gift ideas. We're doing this 'white elephant' game where everyone brings a gift ($20 max). Blah. Unisex gifts!


----------



## Captain Evil

Off to do sea trials with the new engine on the ****pot: much chaos and commotion: wish us luck!


----------



## cbar

@PoptartShop - what is 'white elephant' game? I confess that we have our team lunch next week and they've opted to do 'secret santa' again. Which (might sound bad), I HATE! I just don't see the point of a bunch of adults exchanging crappy gifts...and it will just be one more thing I need to carry back to my truck after. 

I would like to buy something funny like a can of gravy, but our gifts actually should be 'decent'. I'm thinking just a bottle of booze will do the trick.


----------



## PoptartShop

cbar said:


> @*PoptartShop* - what is 'white elephant' game? I confess that we have our team lunch next week and they've opted to do 'secret santa' again. Which (might sound bad), I HATE! I just don't see the point of a bunch of adults exchanging crappy gifts...and it will just be one more thing I need to carry back to my truck after.
> 
> I would like to buy something funny like a can of gravy, but our gifts actually should be 'decent'. I'm thinking just a bottle of booze will do the trick.


In a White Elephant gift exchange each participant brings a wrapped, unmarked gift and places it in a designated area. Guests are given numbers as they arrive, or their names are randomly drawn, and they select gifts in that order — with a twist.
On the first turn, the person assigned with #1 picks out a gift and opens it so all can see what it is. On the second turn, the person assigned with #2 gets the choice of “stealing” #1’s unwrapped gift or choosing a wrapped one from the pile. If #2 steals #1’s gift, then #1 must choose and open a wrapped gift.
As subsequent players take their turns, they either select a new gift or take any already opened gift from any of the other players. Have any player who has a gift taken away either choose a new gift or take an already-opened gift from another player.
The game continues with the following rules:


If someone steals your gift, you can steal someone else’s gift or choose and open a wrapped one.
Continue until everyone has had a turn for a gift. A turn is ended when an unopened gift has been opened.
A gift can only be “stolen” once during a turn. If a gift is taken from someone during one round, she cannot take it back during that same round. She can, however, take it back in a later round if she is in a position to select a gift.
A gift cannot be immediately stolen back from the player who just stole it.
Once a gift has 3 “owners”, the 3rd owner of a gift gets to keep it – it is retired and can’t be stolen again.
The gift exchange ends when the last wrapped gift is chosen and opened.
 
WE ALWAYS do Secret Santa, but this year I guess we are doing something different. I usually get a bottle of wine, one year I got a nice wrislet purse, but this year we are all just bringing random gifts I guess. Not sure of what I'm going to bring. Sigh.:x


----------



## Tazzie

6gun Kid said:


> You girls, you worry about the silliest thing! Everybody knows holiday sweets don't count!
> Also, I confess, I am a little bummed my Christmas post didn't get more love.


Yeah, I don't worry about my sweets intake :lol: I love them too much to care at this point haha!



PoptartShop said:


> I liked your post @6gun Kid!!!! :rofl:
> I'm not worried, I love the holidays BECAUSE of the sweets, but I am not a huge cake person, so I'll probably only have like 1 piece hahaha.
> 
> Christmas is 12 days away...uh, I still need to buy gifts for my parents! Ack! & the Christmas party at work! Lawd, I need some gift ideas. We're doing this 'white elephant' game where everyone brings a gift ($20 max). Blah. Unisex gifts!


Is it a true white elephant, or a Kris Kringle? White elephant is gag gifts, Kris Kringle is good gifts. If it's gag gifts, I'd have a heck of a good time with them! We did one one year at the farm I worked on. The gifts were HILARIOUS!



Captain Evil said:


> Off to do sea trials with the new engine on the ****pot: much chaos and commotion: wish us luck!


Good luck!!!

I confess, I'm already done with my lab work!! YAHOO! Earliest in WEEKS I've been out!


----------



## Tazzie

cbar said:


> [MENTION=229361]I would like to buy something funny like a can of gravy, but our gifts actually should be 'decent'. I'm thinking just a bottle of booze will do the trick.


We brought moonshine one year as our gifts. They were VERY highly received :lol:


----------



## JCnGrace

Rascaholic said:


> I confess I canceled Tobie's farrier appointment yesterday. I am scared he may have something contagious and I don't want to spread anything around. Not to mention the main thing, I don't want to chance the farrier bringing something in while his resistance is down. (Vet suggested this could have been where it originally came from. An outside source coming here, not so much what WE might have brought in. Farrier, Vet, Chiro, Dentist, and friends have all been in and out since I brought him home.)
> The vet will be out LATE today IF Tobie develops a fever. If not, then I just keep a close eye on his temp, eating, and drinking again today.
> He is a little "off" but still being Tobie. If he is still snotty Thursday then the vet will do some tests and possibly put him on antibiotics..... He doesn't want him on them unless there is a REAL need. His words, not mine. But since Tobie is still eating and drinking fine, with no fever or congestion sounds, we're doing the wait and see.
> Have I mentioned I hate waiting??? Since losing Rascal I know I am overprotective. I do know this. *sigh*


I brought snotty nose and cough home with me from a trail ride once. The two horses that went got put in quarantine when we got home, got tended to last, vet visit and put on antibiotics etc... and despite all those good intentions most of the other horses started coming down with it. If it makes you feel any better the ones that weren't on antibiotics cleared up a lot faster than the two that were. LOL


----------



## PoptartShop

They said we can do funny OR regular gifts. Not sure which one I want to do yet LOL. I'm still leaning towards some type of alcohol though... :rofl:

I confess, I'm dying to ride tonight. It's gonna be cold, but I got myself some thermals so I'll be set.  Ready to see my baby Redz! <3 
I'm also excited to check on my piggies. They're SO ADORABLE.
Last night I held both of them & they took food from my hands. They're getting more comfortable with me. Today marks one week since I brought them home!!

Here's a picture of them in my lap last night.  Maple & Maisie!


----------



## Drifting

I have my car! I feel so relieved.. I was so scatter brained the last 20+ days because my mind was on it and not anything else. There was a shortage behind the fuse box.

Though I did have to call and tell them I think they still have a piece of my car there. Discovered it while I was feeding the horses.


----------



## Captain Evil

Well the guys are back in business. Sea trials went well; really well. The old engine blew up on Saturday, and they are ready to get back to scallop diving tomorrow, so a week and a half out. 

We had to:
-find $25,000.00
-figure out what motor would work best and buy it 
-rip out the old engine 
-find space in a heated boat shop
-seal up the hole in the stern and the deck, fiberglass it and gel coat it
-bribe someone into building a massive aluminum bracket 
-rip apart and then rebuild the ironwood dive platform
-fit and install the dive ladder
-install everything, hook up the engine & hydrolic steering
-install new fuel tanks
-build a winterback a door and three windows
-install a side door and figure out how to make it function
-do sea trials to make sure that everything worked.

And Frogman was too depressed to come to work, so I got commandeered to take his place, but we got it done!

The boat went 33 knots per hour at 5200 rpm, and I think they are looking for 345 knots @ 6000 rpm, so they might replace the propeller, but I'm not sure. Frogman did come out for the sea trials, and he is in love with the boat, so, yea! He also asked if he could meet DH at the dock at 6 instead of at the shop at 5 (e.g., make DH do all the loading of the truck) but thankfully DH put his foot down & said no.

Here is a pic of the new Yamaha 200 in the shop:


----------



## JCnGrace

Sounds like everyone is getting their life back on track. YAY!


----------



## PoptartShop

YAYYY today's a good day for us then! :smile: 
Glad you got your car back finally @Drifting!
@Captain Evil bahaha that's awesome. Love the pic!

I confess, I actually DIDN'T get to ride last night. I was actually pretty p'd off, only because I had such a long day at work & was looking forward to it. I got to the barn at 5:30 like I always do after work...& what do you know? The horses are all eating. I'm like come on. My trainer was like "I didn't know you were coming", then my barn friend was like "I already rode earlier I took off today" I'm like we were supposed to ride TOGETHER...but okay. I told my trainer I'm here every night. Like come on now.  Ugh. 

Tonight I'm definitely riding though. Told my trainer I'd be there at 5:30 ready to saddle up. She did feel bad for feeding at 5 yesterday, I think she wasn't feeling well & wanted to get home. I get that, but like...AH. I wanted to ride! I did get to see Redz though & give him some treats.  He was happy to not be worked! :rofl:

Happy humpday folks!


----------



## Captain Evil

Mulefeather said:


> @Captain Evil - I would be seriously irritated by that. It could have been genuine ignorance, like she thought that you could just pick the pieces that didn't have meat on them, or maybe she did it deliberately. Did she proceed to eat the rest of the food?


I was pretty taken aback; more so later than right then. Obviously, a little shred of bacon isn't going to kill me, and there have been numerous times over the last 45 years where I have had to eat meat to avoid being rude. 

Once in Israel my wonderful non-English speaking roommate invited me to her non-English speaking home, and my attempt at "vegetarian" in Hebrew failed. Her mom cooked up a big bowl of rice, egg and chicken. I watched her as she baked this huge, flat sheet of bread over a hot, curved stone, and then we all sat around on the floor, scooping the chicken rice out of a common bowl, using torn-off pieces of bread as our spoons. It was delicious, and I was very thankful to be there. 

Another time my employer cooked me dinner as a thank you for taking care of his wife. He thought "Vegetarian" meant "Will Eat Fish" so he made two huge, thick salmon steaks. I couldn't say no, not after he went to all that trouble and expense. I had never had salmon before and thought I would hate it, but oh no, it was incredible! I'll never forget it.

So it wasn't the meat part that disturbed me, it was the sneaky way she did it, like a server spitting in your coffee at McDonald's, and then watching while you unknowingly drink it. Like food voyeurism or something. Kind of creepy.


----------



## cbar

I confess that I finally got the tree decorated last night. Yay!! Now it's starting to feel more like Christmas! 

I also confess that my horses are food snobs. I bought 8 large round bales for them...different hay than what they got this fall, but still good hay. I started by mixing the old stuff with the new stuff, and they just picked all the old stuff out (it has alfalfa in it) and left the new hay.

They will not touch it. 

Ugh!!!


----------



## avjudge

Captain Evil said:


> Well the guys are back in business.


Yay! 

I confess I thought of you 10 days ago when I visited the Essex (Mass.) Shipbuilding Museum, and on the wall of the orientation-video room were a bunch of Cooper-Bessemer engine ads featuring pictures of Essex-built trawlers - and one had copy to the effect of "commercial fishermen need a _reliable_ engine" (and more on that theme, of course extolling the reliability of Cooper-Bessemer).

I almost took a picture to post, but thought "too soon."


----------



## PoptartShop

I confess, work is extremely busy today. Goodness gracious! I hung lights up though in my office so it looks really festive. 

How's everyone's humpday? No humping here! LOL


----------



## Mulefeather

I confess I'm seriously wondering if I'm going to get fired in the next 30 days. It just feels like my boss has it out for me, and everything I do now is questioned. I'm not allowed to use my cell phone while others sit at their desk taking personal calls, I have to explain and cajole with every little thing I do, etc. I'm trying to be the Good Worker and not give them any ammo, but sadly my anxiety and depression got BAD this year and it really affected my performance.

I'm kind of wondering if I'll make it to review time at this rate.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JCnGrace

Mulefeather said:


> I confess I'm seriously wondering if I'm going to get fired in the next 30 days. It just feels like my boss has it out for me, and everything I do now is questioned. I'm not allowed to use my cell phone while others sit at their desk taking personal calls, I have to explain and cajole with every little thing I do, etc. I'm trying to be the Good Worker and not give them any ammo, but sadly my anxiety and depression got BAD this year and it really affected my performance.
> 
> I'm kind of wondering if I'll make it to review time at this rate.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I certainly hope not!


----------



## PoptartShop

I hope not @Mulefeather! Oh no!  Anxiety sucks. I can relate.
@cbar awww yay! Once you have the tree up, feels a whole lot more festive! :smile:
@Tazzie they said we can bring a funny OR regular gift. So not sure!


----------



## TimWhit91

I confess my baby has been sick for 2 days, now I'm sick. Thanks kid. Taking care of a baby when I'm sick is no fun. He is still a little sick, so much whining today. I don't know what to do. I try to rock him and he just wants to get into stuff on the table next to the chair. I try to play with him, he doesn't want to play with his toys. He keeps doing things he knows he isn't supposed to, he is usually so well behaved. Then he won't quit biting the furniture. Then I tell him to quit and he throws a fit. And his dad is a no show tonight, and is ignoring my texts/facebook messages. Hasn't come on his Wednesdays in a month now. And wants me to keep the baby saturday because he wants to go do something with his friends. Great time for me to be sick :/


----------



## TimWhit91

"Oh my bank closes at 5:30, sorry I don't rush to answer" 

It takes 2 seconds to send a text dipwad.

I confess I'm in a bad mood. Sorry guys.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I confess buddy (our dog) is now a whopping 32kg


----------



## JCnGrace

TimWhit91 said:


> I confess my baby has been sick for 2 days, now I'm sick. Thanks kid. Taking care of a baby when I'm sick is no fun. He is still a little sick, so much whining today. I don't know what to do. I try to rock him and he just wants to get into stuff on the table next to the chair. I try to play with him, he doesn't want to play with his toys. He keeps doing things he knows he isn't supposed to, he is usually so well behaved. Then he won't quit biting the furniture. Then I tell him to quit and he throws a fit. And his dad is a no show tonight, and is ignoring my texts/facebook messages. Hasn't come on his Wednesdays in a month now. And wants me to keep the baby saturday because he wants to go do something with his friends. Great time for me to be sick :/


Are you sure he isn't teething? Anyway I hope you are both feeling better soon.


----------



## JCnGrace

WHOOP WHOOP!!! I won our family Survivor pool tonight for the first time. We've been playing ever since season 2 and this was season 33. I'm still in the hole. LOL


----------



## TimWhit91

No teething. Darn flu has been going around the house. I feel bad for him, seems I made him get a flu shot for no reason. It's almost 1am, he has been waking up every hour. I'm exhausted and feeling more sick by the hour. Blech.


----------



## JCnGrace

Poor little guy and poor you! Do you have any family or close friends that could come in the morning and watch him while you get some much needed rest?


----------



## TuyaGirl

@TimWhit91 I hope both of you feel better soon. Being sick sucks. Ask me how I know. I'm not working in the afternoon, just came to finish some paperwork and I'm done for the day. Worst part is that with my contract if I don't come to work I don't earn a cent :-(

I already decorated my Christmas tree, and my cats were two little angels that didn't knock it down this year  Last year they were like


----------



## Captain Evil

Mulefeather said:


> I confess I'm seriously wondering if I'm going to get fired in the next 30 days. It just feels like my boss has it out for me, and everything I do now is questioned. I'm not allowed to use my cell phone while others sit at their desk taking personal calls, I have to explain and cajole with every little thing I do, etc. I'm trying to be the Good Worker and not give them any ammo, but sadly my anxiety and depression got BAD this year and it really affected my performance.
> 
> I'm kind of wondering if I'll make it to review time at this rate.


Doesn't sound like a situation helpful to reducing stress and anxiety...
My charming, funny, witty, smart niece suffers from depression and anxiety, and it affects everything she does: every aspect of her life. It's such a challenge! I hope all goes well...


----------



## PoptartShop

@TimWhit91 I hope you feel better! Ugh, it's definitely that time of year. 
@TuyaGirl, hahahha love that picture! Thank goodness they didn't knock it down. Fingers crossed they don't try to, either! :smile:

I confess, last night I had a really good ride on Redz! He was in such a nice calm pleasant mood. I'm NOT riding tonight though- it'll be down in the teens tonight PLUS a ton of wind- no thanks. LOL. I plan on going home after work & relaxing with some comfy sweats & maybe putting the fireplace on. 

Here's Mr. Redz last night being super adorable (ignore the lead in his blanket, I took it out right after I put it on haha)


----------



## TimWhit91

Flu season is the worst. Little man still isn't feeling good. He woke up about every hour last night. I'm so tired. I'm hoping we kick this soon. Baby might go to the doctor, he has been sick for 4 days now and still has a fever today. He isn't drinking much  I have pretty much been forcing pedialyte down him to hopefully keep him from getting dehydrated.


----------



## Captain Evil

I'm sitting here in the office since that is where cell reception is best at our house. Diving Husband & Frogman are still out on the ocean, and it is a howling storm. Unfit. The waves are so high that the radar can't function, the dive flag was ripped off of it's pole, the whole boat is frozen, the winch won't work, the bilge pumps won't work...

Starting at sunrise, DH did 5 dives back to back and they got their limit of scallops by 12:30: that's a lot of scallops! But the weather turned from decent to nasty so fast that they were caught out. They couldn't shell quickly: the boat got tossed about so much that Frogman had to keep powering into the squall while DH shucked. 

They came into the lobster pound (where they sill their scallops) after closing, but I'd called them to say DH & F were on their way, so the pound guys stayed late. But the whole situation wasn't fit; not even really do-able. They couldn't walk up the ramp because of the wind, so they had to haul the trays of scallops up with ropes. They lobster pound guys couldn't believe anyone was still out in this weather.

DH & Frogman still have two trays of unshucked scallops, and they are not near their home harbor. It is illegal to shuck scallops unless you're out to sea, but that's just too dangerous right now, so they are gonna head back to port and finish shucking at the dock. DH says he's sure they'll make it; the new engine is running fine, but they have Channel 16 (our emergency station) standing by, and they're heading back. 

So I'm sitting in the office with my phone...


----------



## Captain Evil

They're in, they're safe; they've started shucking the remaining scallops.


----------



## JCnGrace

Many that's scary Capt. Evil, glad they made it in. Do you have white hair now?


----------



## JCnGrace

I confess that I don't know how people in colder climates exist. We've had 2 days of barely below freezing weather and I'm such a pansy I've driven the truck to the barn instead of the 4-wheeler. LOL


----------



## Change

Wow! Have I really not logged in all week? Wow! It took an hour just to catch up on this thread!! ;-)

I'm not EVEN going to try to respond to everything because I know I'd miss something and then I'd feel bad and someone else might think I don't care and... not gonna risk that. Love you all! 

Except.... 

It's Friday morning and I want to know how Wednesday went for @DraftyAiresMum!!!

Tomorrow is my off day and the weather is supposed to be pretty tolerable. Tractor is being delivered at 8 a.m. so I can finish up the prep for the barn, which should arrive sometime next week. I really need to finish things up tomorrow because the weekend is going to be wet with snow predicted for Sunday night! ACK!


----------



## Change

And we have another double post
I think I'll be counting them next year
I'll keep a running tally of them 
And post the count right here!


----------



## JCnGrace

New barn is getting close to being a reality. YAY! Are you starting to get excited about it?


----------



## Captain Evil

Change said:


> And we have another double post
> I think I'll be counting them next year
> I'll keep a running tally of them
> And post the count right here!


Ha ha ha!


----------



## 6gun Kid

TimWhit91 said:


> No teething. Darn flu has been going around the house. I feel bad for him, seems I made him get a flu shot for no reason. It's almost 1am, he has been waking up every hour. I'm exhausted and feeling more sick by the hour. Blech.


I am sorry, if I was closer I would babysit, my last kid was colicky so I am used to the up and down with baby lifestyle!


----------



## PoptartShop

I confess, IT'S FRIDAY! & it was like 10F when I left the house this morning...can I just get back into my bed? Please? LOL. 

Not getting to the barn tonight either (last night it was too cold as well) since I have the chiro after work. The chiro is gonna feel so good though! Then I can just relax!


----------



## Change

JCnGrace said:


> New barn is getting close to being a reality. YAY! Are you starting to get excited about it?


I'm really excited. I've paid to have a cut-out door and a roll up door, the placement to be determined once the building is up. So I've spent way too much time trying to figure out the best placement for optimal space use while still allowing for good airflow in the warmer months. It's astounding how big 20x20 looks when you stand in an empty sample, and how small it is when to start trying to figure out where to put the stalls!



PoptartShop said:


> I confess, IT'S FRIDAY! & it was like 10F when I left the house this morning...can I just get back into my bed? Please? LOL!


Today, my day off, I am up and out feeding at 7 (26F) and then out again at 8 (28F) to sign for the tractor. I decided I can wait another hour or two before getting out there to play... erm... work. It should at least be above freezing around 10, and forecasted to get up to 50.

Wednesday I realized I hadn't yet paid the property taxes on the lower acre, so I took off a bit early to take care of that. While I was across town, I remembered my ortho-surgeon mentioning the massage place he goes to is in the area so I google map it and decide on a whim to see if they take walk-ins. A 90 minute massage later, my shoulder blades no longer stick out like wings with all those knotted muscles hiding underneath! Of course, for the next two days I felt a bit bruised (poor kid really had to work to get me untangled!), but overall, I feel WONDERFUL! I suspect I'll be going back. Several times!


----------



## Mulefeather

Well my anxiety was for naught, it seems. I’m also apparently very bad at reading tone in my boss’s emails, since something that seems ominously bad to me seems to just be a gentle nudge to her. My meeting with her went well, I came prepared. Got a text from a coworker friend after saying “That was quick!”, since I’d been talking to her about the anxieties and losing my mind a little. 

Unfortunately there’s been some drama with a project manager I’ve been working with. I figured out she was unhappy with something I did because my boss wanted to meet with me regarding the project I work on for her- my very busy, very overloaded boss. This project manager tends to go complain to my boss instead of addressing things with me directly, or she’ll make very small “Oh it’s no big deal” suggestions instead of telling me what she wants me to do differently. I looked at my boss’s calendar to schedule the meeting, and realized she’d just had a meeting with that person, so I just put two and two together on previous experience.

I went and talked to her directly, and I felt like we got it hashed out – but, she refuses to believe that someone didn’t tip me off. She went and accused two other coworkers of telling me about her complaining, neither of whom had anything to do with it, and both coworkers got ****ed off at her and yelled at her. So now she’s been sulking and not talking to any of us. 

It has been BITTERLY cold here, so I haven’t been out to the barn – 14 degrees. It’s really made me realize how much I need better winter gear since I’m going to be spending more time outdoors with Sully. BUT, the winter Solstice is next week! And that means that slowly, the days will start getting longer! And it’s 93 days until Spring J 
…Well, the first day of spring, anyway. Sully’s barn is open on one side, but the wind is pretty well blocked because it sits down in a dip in the land. I asked my BO if she thought Sully would need a blanket at any point this season, and she said “Nope!”. So, the fat mammoth will remain a fat mammoth in all his naked freedom! 

We are getting our first real snow tonight, which means I will be spending tomorrow cleaning, unboxing stuff, and organizing since it’ll be the first time I have been home on a weekend in over a month  Sunday will be cookie-baking with a friend. Boyfriend dropped some big hints about me saving him some, so I think I’ll add a batch to his presents.


----------



## PoptartShop

@*Change* that's super exciting yay!!!!!!!! I'm excited for you 
Oh my goodness, I hope you're bundled up! Well I'm glad you're feeling better, a massage is always nice. I feel the same way about the chiro- after I leave, I feel brand new! :smile:
@*Mulefeather* , I'm glad the meeting went well. Don't you hate when your anxiety takes over, then you realize nothing even happened...happens to me all the time. Stupid anxiety! I wish it'd go away forever.  Glad you got it hashed out, she should definitely go to you directly. I can't stand people like that. Sigh. People are so dramatic.

It's super cold here too, I haven't rode since Wednesday. Tomorrow's my lesson, but I think my trainer is scheduling it for 11am not 9:30am because of the cold. It says rain tomorrow though...I hope it doesn't. We were gonna do a nice trail ride instead, which I'm fine with because well, IT'S FREEZING! 
Oh joy, snow?! Mmmm cookies sound amazing!!

WAIT. Just realized...now it's saying freezing rain/snow tomorrow morning, 100% chance. Sigh. I'm sure my lesson will be canceled.


----------



## JCnGrace

Mulefeather said:


> Well my anxiety was for naught, it seems. I’m also apparently very bad at reading tone in my boss’s emails, since something that seems ominously bad to me seems to just be a gentle nudge to her. My meeting with her went well, I came prepared. Got a text from a coworker friend after saying “That was quick!”, since I’d been talking to her about the anxieties and losing my mind a little.
> 
> Unfortunately there’s been some drama with a project manager I’ve been working with. I figured out she was unhappy with something I did because my boss wanted to meet with me regarding the project I work on for her- my very busy, very overloaded boss. This project manager tends to go complain to my boss instead of addressing things with me directly, or she’ll make very small “Oh it’s no big deal” suggestions instead of telling me what she wants me to do differently. I looked at my boss’s calendar to schedule the meeting, and realized she’d just had a meeting with that person, so I just put two and two together on previous experience.
> 
> I went and talked to her directly, and I felt like we got it hashed out – but, she refuses to believe that someone didn’t tip me off. She went and accused two other coworkers of telling me about her complaining, neither of whom had anything to do with it, and both coworkers got ****ed off at her and yelled at her. So now she’s been sulking and not talking to any of us.
> 
> It has been BITTERLY cold here, so I haven’t been out to the barn – 14 degrees. It’s really made me realize how much I need better winter gear since I’m going to be spending more time outdoors with Sully. BUT, the winter Solstice is next week! And that means that slowly, the days will start getting longer! And it’s 93 days until Spring J
> …Well, the first day of spring, anyway. Sully’s barn is open on one side, but the wind is pretty well blocked because it sits down in a dip in the land. I asked my BO if she thought Sully would need a blanket at any point this season, and she said “Nope!”. So, the fat mammoth will remain a fat mammoth in all his naked freedom!
> 
> We are getting our first real snow tonight, which means I will be spending tomorrow cleaning, unboxing stuff, and organizing since it’ll be the first time I have been home on a weekend in over a month  Sunday will be cookie-baking with a friend. Boyfriend dropped some big hints about me saving him some, so I think I’ll add a batch to his presents.


I'm sure that's a huge relief. New house, new horse is not the time to be losing a job so I'm glad you didn't.


----------



## JCnGrace

I confess that I have short, stubby fingers (I was definitely not meant to be a piano player LOL) and having fingers like this means it's a challenge when I have to wear gloves. I fumble fart around trying to get anything done because that 1/2 inch + of extra material at the end of my digits gets in the way.


----------



## JCnGrace

Oh and I durn near had a major mishap by forgetting to rechain the gate. Thank goodness I did drive the 4-wheeler today because I never would have seen them hanging loose on my way back down the road if I had been in the truck. It's hard telling where TJ would wander off to, the rest of that herd would either head to the big barn lot or come down the drive and hang out in the yard.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

@Change, sorry! Thought I had updated here.

Wednesday went well. We went in my office with Dimitri and he said that they had had to let go of a lot of people, so they're going to start hiring after the holidays. He said that our resumes will be the first that they look at for every position they hire for and if our skill sets fit, it'll be offered to us first. Then I mentioned something in passing about doing payroll for the hotel and he immediately perked up at that. 

When we finished the meeting, we were walking out to the front desk and he said "Here, girls, let me buy you lunch for the next few days" and dropped a $100 bill on the table for us to split. 

So, now it's just a waiting game. He said we'd know by January 9th what position(s) they want to offer us.


----------



## Change

DraftyAiresMum said:


> @Change, sorry! Thought I had updated here.
> 
> Wednesday went well. We went in my office with Dimitri and he said that they had had to let go of a lot of people, so they're going to start hiring after the holidays. He said that our resumes will be the first that they look at for every position they hire for and if our skill sets fit, it'll be offered to us first. Then I mentioned something in passing about doing payroll for the hotel and he immediately perked up at that.
> 
> When we finished the meeting, we were walking out to the front desk and he said "Here, girls, let me buy you lunch for the next few days" and dropped a $100 bill on the table for us to split.
> 
> So, now it's just a waiting game. He said we'd know by January 9th what position(s) they want to offer us.


WOW!!! TERRIFIC NEWS!!! I'll be counting down the days right with you!


----------



## Avna

JCnGrace said:


> I confess that I have short, stubby fingers (I was definitely not meant to be a piano player LOL) and having fingers like this means it's a challenge when I have to wear gloves. I fumble fart around trying to get anything done because that 1/2 inch + of extra material at the end of my digits gets in the way.


Me too. Extra small gloves (and just try to find that size in work gloves) still have too much finger. And especially thumb! I must have the shortest thumbs of any adult on this planet.


----------



## SwissMiss

I am seriously contemplating wearing shorts for doing barn chores tonight...
80 degrees???? Seriously? And snow flurries in the forecast for tomorrow, go figure!


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

SwissMiss common sight here in NZ


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I confess, I got Roy 2 years today ! Wow how time flies


----------



## Captain Evil

So here is what went wrong last Thursday. The weather. 

Prediction: 10 degrees wind chill into the single digits; winds 20 knots with gusts to 30 knots, seas 5-7 feet. Deteriorating conditions after midnight. Not great weather to be out for sure, but not impossible.

Here's what happened: 
10 degrees with winds 30 knots, rapidly plummeting by noon to -27 degrees with winds recorded at 47 knots (e.g. 54 mph). Seas 9-12 feet. 

DH did five dives back to back and was up by 12:30: then all **** broke loose. But by then they were committed, with their scallop limit on board. They had two options: Shuck or Chuck. They did not want to throw all those scallops back, so they chose to shuck them.

But even though the engine was installed and working fine, and most of the boat was finished, a few, tiny little things were left undone which made their life very hard. 

There was a windshield wiper but no fluid, and the windows got hit with waves which were taller than the whole boat, so visibility turned to zero.

The compass light was not hooked up, so they had to use their cell phone lights to see it, and it was so cold that their cell phones died almost immediately.

The hand-held VHF was not strong enough to transmit through the weather.

The bilge pump could not keep up with the waves pouring in over the sides.

The wash-down pump broke, so they couldn't keep the deck free of ice.

But.... they made it in to sell the scallops that were shucked, and the rest they shucked at the dock, and DH gave them to all the folks who helped us get the boat back in the water so fast.

Friday we had the engine checked and the oil changed (25 hours of use), and today we spent all day in the freezing cold building a little wooden house on the boat, so DH can finish all those little jobs. I used a rubber mallet to break the ice off of the deck. It was over 2" thick on most of the deck, but at the stern, it was over 4" thick.

Here is a picture of the boat coming in through the sea smoke on Friday morning, to get it's oil changed:










From December 1 (opening day) until today (December 17) I have had ONE HALF DAY to prepare for Christmas. 

Maybe tomorrow...


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Avna said:


> Me too. Extra small gloves (and just try to find that size in work gloves) still have too much finger. And especially thumb! I must have the shortest thumbs of any adult on this planet.


I have the opposite problem. I have man hands. My palms are big and square. My fingers are long. I have piano player's hands. Makes finding gloves difficult cuz the either the palms fit and the fingers are too short, or the fingers fit and the palm is too big.


----------



## Avna

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I have the opposite problem. I have man hands. My palms are big and square. My fingers are long. I have piano player's hands. Makes finding gloves difficult cuz the either the palms fit and the fingers are too short, or the fingers fit and the palm is too big.


Can you play the piano?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Avna said:


> Can you play the piano?


Yep. Been playing since I was eight, so twenty-six years.


----------



## Avna

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Yep. Been playing since I was eight, so twenty-six years.


wonderful! I wish I could, but . . . very short fingers . . . . attention span to match. 
I do have the facial structure of an opera singer -- wide cheekbones, wide jaw. And I used to sing opera! Well, lieder, recitals. I still do sing. I'm a lyric soprano. It's interesting how one's physicality has such an effect of what you are good at. And what you're good at has such an effect on what you like doing.


----------



## JCnGrace

Avna said:


> wonderful! I wish I could, but . . . very short fingers . . . . attention span to match.
> I do have the facial structure of an opera singer -- wide cheekbones, wide jaw. And I used to sing opera! Well, lieder, recitals. I still do sing. I'm a lyric soprano. It's interesting how one's physicality has such an effect of what you are good at. And what you're good at has such an effect on what you like doing.


Hmmm...I'm not good at anything so what does that say about my physicality? LOL


----------



## Change

@JCnGrace - you are good at something... I've witnessed it. You are a true daughter and sister and a terrific friend. You even shared your Mom with me since I no longer have mine. I don't know if physicality has anything to do with it, but you have a Great Heart! <3 

I have hands that can reach an octave plus two and should be able to play piano. My mom was a concert-quality pianist and did her best to teach me. I can read music and play a few things, but my attention span during lessons was just not where it should have been. Same occurred with guitar. I know a few basic chords and play a few songs, but that's it! I also play a bit of wooden flute... but in no way am I a musician (and my singing voice is better left unheard).

As for gloves, I've found a few pair of nice leather ones that fit well, but are pretty worthless for keeping my hands warm, and they are way to nice to use as workman's gloves - of which I can never find a pair that fits! I can't find any gloves that will keep my hands warm and let me feel what I'm doing! So, when I ride in the cold, I'm usually bare handed.

I spent almost all of today out in the horse-yard working. Son didn't turn the tractor key to off, so while it was hooked to the trickle charger, I shoveled and hauled off 3 loads of manure. By then the tractor was working so I finished the digging I needed and laid in 11 of the foundation bricks for the barn (spaced 5' apart). 

Tomorrow I need to set in two more railroad ties, then move dirt so I can raise up the area for the last 5 foundation bricks. Then work a bit more on leveling and moving the crush in, back-filling the drainage ditches with gravel, and laying out the French drain piping. I also need to remove a small tree.

Oh - and I have to get the laundry done.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I got into college playing bass trombone. Would have had a full ride to NAU plus a guaranteed spot in NAU Jazz 1, but they lost their scholarship funding that year due to grade-fixing for the football players. So, got a full tuition scholarship to EAC instead. By the time I was a junior in high school, I was considered one of the top bass trombone players in the state of Arizona, professionals included. Not bad considering I started playing bass trombone halfway through my sophomore year (i played trumpet from fifth grade until then).

I confess that I had a super weird dream last night. Like on a scale of one to ten, this was a fifteen. :shock:


----------



## JCnGrace

Change said:


> @*JCnGrace* - you are good at something... I've witnessed it. You are a true daughter and sister and a terrific friend. You even shared your Mom with me since I no longer have mine. I don't know if physicality has anything to do with it, but you have a Great Heart! <3
> 
> I have hands that can reach an octave plus two and should be able to play piano. My mom was a concert-quality pianist and did her best to teach me. I can read music and play a few things, but my attention span during lessons was just not where it should have been. Same occurred with guitar. I know a few basic chords and play a few songs, but that's it! I also play a bit of wooden flute... but in no way am I a musician (and my singing voice is better left unheard).
> 
> As for gloves, I've found a few pair of nice leather ones that fit well, but are pretty worthless for keeping my hands warm, and they are way to nice to use as workman's gloves - of which I can never find a pair that fits! I can't find any gloves that will keep my hands warm and let me feel what I'm doing! So, when I ride in the cold, I'm usually bare handed.
> 
> I spent almost all of today out in the horse-yard working. Son didn't turn the tractor key to off, so while it was hooked to the trickle charger, I shoveled and hauled off 3 loads of manure. By then the tractor was working so I finished the digging I needed and laid in 11 of the foundation bricks for the barn (spaced 5' apart).
> 
> Tomorrow I need to set in two more railroad ties, then move dirt so I can raise up the area for the last 5 foundation bricks. Then work a bit more on leveling and moving the crush in, back-filling the drainage ditches with gravel, and laying out the French drain piping. I also need to remove a small tree.
> 
> Oh - and I have to get the laundry done.


Thank you for the nice words Change. I promise you sometimes the good daughter thing is a real struggle and not always accomplished. LOL

So you got a tractor? It will make life a lot easier but what you're working on now is still grueling even with the tractor's help. Don't kill your back!



DraftyAiresMum said:


> I got into college playing bass trombone. Would have had a full ride to NAU plus a guaranteed spot in NAU Jazz 1, but they lost their scholarship funding that year due to grade-fixing for the football players. So, got a full tuition scholarship to EAC instead. By the time I was a junior in high school, I was considered one of the top bass trombone players in the state of Arizona, professionals included. Not bad considering I started playing bass trombone halfway through my sophomore year (i played trumpet from fifth grade until then).
> 
> I confess that I had a super weird dream last night. Like on a scale of one to ten, this was a fifteen. :shock:


That is so awesome Drafty. Since I have no musical talents I always admire other peoples' abilities, especially when they make it look so easy. 

Don't ya just love those weird dreams that make you think "WTH was going on in my brain for it to conjure that up?". I mean seriously, I had a sex dream about Jerry Springer one time and the memory of it still makes me want to puke. LOL Lordy if I'm going to have those kind of dreams it'd be nice if it had a hotty in it instead of a dud.:shock::rofl:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

This dream just had so many random people in it. No one famous, but people I don't really hang out with IRL. This included my future boss and his "minions" (as I call the rest of his crew). :shock: And a cairn terrier that wasn't exactly a cairn terrier (parti-color, but they don't come in parti-color).


----------



## Change

@JCnGrace - I only rented this tractor. I'm still very much considering buying one though.

At 2 this morning it was 70F. It is now 34F and dropping with rain slated to turn to snow. By noon we'll be in the high 20s! And I still have to get those last bricks set. And last night's winds trashed the canvas shelter. Actually snapped one of the cross members holding up the top!


----------



## cbar

@Captain Evil, that is insane!!! Kudos to you, your DH & his crew for doing what they do. Totally understandable why that is one of the most dangerous jobs in the world!! Reading your post, i kinda felt like I was watching 'A Perfect Storm'. 

I envy people who are really, really good at one or two things. As for me, I am OK at a handful of things, but don't really seem to excel at one particular thing. Unless sarcasm counts. 

One week until Christmas Day! How does everyone feel about that??


----------



## JCnGrace

Change said:


> @*JCnGrace* - I only rented this tractor. I'm still very much considering buying one though.
> 
> At 2 this morning it was 70F. It is now 34F and dropping with rain slated to turn to snow. By noon we'll be in the high 20s! And I still have to get those last bricks set. And last night's winds trashed the canvas shelter. Actually snapped one of the cross members holding up the top!


Hubby REALLY likes his Kubota. I like that he finally found one he's satisfied with and we no longer have the "I need a different tractor" fight.



cbar said:


> @*Captain Evil* , that is insane!!! Kudos to you, your DH & his crew for doing what they do. Totally understandable why that is one of the most dangerous jobs in the world!! Reading your post, i kinda felt like I was watching 'A Perfect Storm'.
> 
> I envy people who are really, really good at one or two things. As for me, I am OK at a handful of things, but don't really seem to excel at one particular thing. Unless sarcasm counts.
> 
> One week until Christmas Day! How does everyone feel about that??


Bah Humbug! LOL


----------



## TuyaGirl

I'm so tired of rain and cold wind... Well it's been sunny since yesterday, but it rained so much previously that the farm turned into some sort of giant mud puddle. With a paddock like this I was not going to risk a big roll on the water and then having a mare freezing in a temperature of 3 degrees (real feel). 
And I definately must work on a way to smooth the terrain, huge holes left by the young mares. I was still not at my best due to the cold, so besides a good groom and the usual chat I did nothing.

Just don't appreciate this weekends at all...


----------



## PoptartShop

@DraftyAiresMum that's awesome news! Fingers crossed you get that call by the 9th! :smile:
@TuyaGirl omg I hear you. It's been RAINING ALL WEEKEND here & on Saturday it was freezing rain/snow! No riding for me at all this weekend. 

I confess, I miss riding. Haven't ridden since Wednesday, & my lesson got canceled because of the weather this weekend. I can't ride until THURSDAY now...today's the horse's day off plus I have a dentist appt, then tomorrow I have to work late, & Wednesday is our office Christmas party. So...WAH! 

I did get all my Christmas shopping done this weekend though.  Finally.


----------



## Mulefeather

I confess I spent the first part of my weekend face-down in the toilet, apparently I managed to pick up a stomach virus. Just felt crummy and “off” for a few days beforehand, with no real reason, and my stomach started giving me issues after breakfast on Friday. I made it through the day, but pretty much as soon as I got home knew I was going to be sick. Spent the next 12 hours going from the bathroom to bed and attempting to sleep in between bouts. 

At least this virus didn’t last too long, and by last night I was feeling decent enough. I still have a touch of nausea, but hoping that will work its way through. Sadly, this derailed making Christmas cookies and cleaning/organizing the house like I had planned for the weekend. I had a cookie exchange today, but I bowed out since I don’t think my coworkers want to eat something I cooked while I was sick. I’d rather not be the Holiday Typhoid Mary  

So tonight I’ll be dousing everything in the upstairs bathroom in bleach water and hoping that kills it off.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@PoptartShop honestly I can't even remember when was the last time I rode :-( between taking care of all the horses in November and the rainy weekends I guess more than a month. Arghhhh...
@Mulefeather hope you feel 100% soon.

And just because... Here's a guy I saw today at Lisbon's downtown playing "drums"


----------



## PoptartShop

Oh no!! I hope you feel better @*Mulefeather* ! Stomach bugs are the absolute worst.
Glad you are starting to improve, usually they only last about 24-48hrs thank goodness. @TuyaGirl LOL that's awesome hahaha I always wanted one of those masks lol


----------



## JCnGrace

Yuck Mulefeather! Glad you're feeling better. Not baking cookies while you were sick was a good call.

I confess I couldn't go to sleep last night because of the giggles. I startled hubby yesterday and instead of a quick jump, I swear the man stared at me for a full minute with his eyes bugged out, hands up and fisted, and shaking. All I did was walk into the bathroom to tell him something. Every time I closed my eyes I saw that look on his face and would start laughing. I told him the look was almost as good as the time I was towing him on the lawnmower with the 4-wheeler and I jerked the lawnmower so bad it went airborn, but not quite.:rofl:


----------



## Tazzie

Seems like everyone is doing well for the most part!! I hear everyone on the not being able to ride front... I haven't ridden in over 2 weeks at this point. Been nasty! Thought about it tonight, but I'm recovering from a stomach bug as well, blech. Thank you to my toddler for that one :lol: so going to skip riding for at least tonight. I'm still feeling a bit eh, and just had my first real meal since lunch on Saturday. Joyous.

But at least I have a chunk of Christmas presents wrapped! Still have a lot to go!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I confess that I'm getting a cold, which has me in a bad mood to begin with. Then we got our "Christmas bonuses" from the owner. Yeah. I'm beyond livid right now.  Mine was $250. That's half what it was last year and half what my mid-year bonus was. Then he has the nerve to say to me that bonuses this year were based on performance. So, never mind that I've grown his hotel by another $150K+ this year. We're going to hit at least $1.5M this year. Maybe even $1.6M. Two years ago, when I took over, we barely cleared $800K. All that matters is that I check my cell phone every once in a while when at the desk (never when guests or other employees are around) and that I don't call or email him right away when something happens (I see if we can fix it ourselves before involving him) and that I give my husband a quick smooch goodbye in the morning when he drops me off for work, which guests think is adorable (which I stopped doing as soon as he wrote me up for it without any warning whatsoever). January 9th cannot come soon enough.


----------



## greentree

We get ZERO Christmas bonus!! In fact my DH works on close to 100% commission, and the commission check falls on Dec.24.....sorry I cannot feel sorry about your Christmas bonus, lol!!


----------



## Mulefeather

Yeah, no bonuses here either. I got quarterly bonuses in my last job, but that place also used them as an excuse to under-pay us severely. 

Hope the grow operation comes through Drafty! I really feel like now so many states are beginning to legalize it for medical purposes, other states will start seeing the monetary benefits and follow suit. It really has the potential to be an insanely profitable industry to get in on the ground floor!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JCnGrace

I confess that I found an apple in the cabinet today that had been in there close to a month. I had forgotten I put it in there to get it out of the way. The amazing thing was that it was still in good enough shape to give to the horses. Out of the 8 full size horses only 3 would eat it. The poor minis got gyped because I take care of them last and the apple was long gone by then. How weird is it that the 5 who wouldn't take a bite all tasted it by sticking their tongues out to lick it? I swear they all act like clones instead of separate individuals.


----------



## TuyaGirl

No Christmas bonus in here :-( Or any at all!! My awful contract does not contemplate anything favouring the employee, actually. One of the main reasons why I hate this job. I can't count on an extra cent for anything, and the boss counts on me for everything, like doing stuff other people would earn the double to do... Meh!!

But Drafty, your boss and his reasons are ridiculous.


----------



## PoptartShop

That's not cool a lot of you don't get Christmas bonuses. When I'm sure you deserve them. Ugh!  Well, mine is literally just going into my savings & I need to pay off my VS credit card. That's about it. Not like I get to splurge or anything!

I hope you feel better @DraftyAiresMum. You really need 2017 to get here, fast! Crossing my fingers everything works out. 
@JCnGrace LOL never know what you'll find! Glad it was still fresh enough so they could eat it. Mmm! Surprisingly they can last awhile.
@TuyaGirl awwww, you deserve a raise girl! 
@Tazzie that'll be me soon, I feel like it's been ages since I've ridden. So over winter!

I confess, I have to work 7-5:30 today. NOT HAPPY! I left early yesterday to go to a dentist appt & I have to makeup the hours, so I'm staying an hour late & I came in an hour early. Makes the time drag...wooo...& no time for riding tonight either. Sigh. Can't ride until Thursday at this point, & even then it might be too cold. Ugh.

My trainer (who owns Redz) is going to TX with her boyfriend next week for a week, so she is letting me house-sit/barn-sit for her. She lives like, 2 seconds from the barn. It'll be further from work, but it's worth it! I'm excited.  In return I hope she gives me some free lessons, but then again we didn't have a lesson this past weekend because of the weather, & won't until 2017 now because of the holidays. 

Tonight after work I'm going to check out her place & everything. It's only for a week, but I obviously need to know where everything is.

CAN THIS DAY GO BY ANY SLOWER????? It's only 7:45...


----------



## Tazzie

No bonus here either  I wish! I wouldn't splurge with it either, just put it toward something.

But....

I GET TO RIDE TONIGHT!!! Going to be a short ride since we have to pick up the kids at 5:30 from the sitter, but she's my hero for keeping them longer!! SO THANKFUL!!

And the fitter is coming on Friday to try more saddles on Izzie! Hoping SOMETHING fits!!


----------



## Mulefeather

I confess I am just over this time of year already. I know part of it has been the adjustment, but also I seem to be seriously affected by a lack of sunlight. I tend to get Seasonal Affective Disorder in the winter, and my depression tends to get worse. I also know that my crappy diet and lack of exercise lately has NOT helped, but I am making plans to get back on track in January – right now, everyone is eating and drinking as much as humanly possible, and I have found that other people can be the hardest part of losing weight simply because they are constantly testing your resolve. At least in January, everyone is feeling gross so they’re a little easier to deal with. 

Going up to see the boy tonight since I have been a horrible absentee horse parent lately. We’ll likely just do some more clicker stuff and grooming, and I’ll see how his hooves are doing since I know he hasn’t had his feet done since I got him at the beginning of November. The farrier isn’t likely going to want to come out until the very beginning of January. I also need to see about getting Sully an appointment with the equine dentist, because he still has his wolf teeth. Also hoping that we can start seeing what he knows about driving in January. 

I keep soothing myself by reminding myself that the days start getting longer after tomorrow. 

@PoptartShop – Sounds awesome! House sitting can be fun but also freaky if you’re by yourself. 

@Tazzie – Yay for babysitter! I hope you find a saddle that fits Izzie! I can’t wait to get Sully fitter so I can try both harness and saddle on him. I notice a lot of Haflinger saddles don’t come in a 17 inch, which I’ll definitely need.


----------



## PoptartShop

Well my barn friends and my trainer's mom will be around to help too.  I won't be completely alone thank goodness LOL. I'd be so lost haha. I just have to help with feeding in the evening. On days when I have the chiro after work the others will help feed. Easy-peasy hopefully no mishaps haha.

I'm also over this time of year @Mulefeather. I hope you get to feeling better soon, as SAD is no fun.  I've been eating like crazy! Ugh. Holiday season is almost over though!

I confess, I have the hiccups...so annoying!


----------



## TuyaGirl

@PoptartShop I don't deserve a raise, I deserve another job :-D Aww, I love to take care of all the horses at the barn too!
@Mulefeather I get that. It's not a coincidence that there are usually more suicides in countries with less hours of daylight... In my case I get more cranky and my patience gets easily lost. Worst time of year for me is the Autumn, when days start to decrease. I feel really miserable and sad. Good news is days are getting longer soon, as you mentioned. Yay!! 
Have fun with your Sully tonight! 
@Tazzie glad to hear you are also going to ride. And that the fitter is coming. Hope you get a new saddle soon.


----------



## Tazzie

Thanks guys! I'm super pumped to ride! Don't care if all I get to do is simple stuff. I'll just be glad to be on her!

I do hope we find a saddle too! Riding bareback is alright, but kind of feeling just a touch stagnant with it. It's helping my position though, which is good! Hopefully you find one that fits you and Sully @Mulefeather!
@TuyaGirl, you DEFINITELY need a new job!

And thank goodness the days start getting longer this week!! Spring will be just around the corner!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I just need to clarify. I am grateful that I got a bonus. Don't get me wrong. I know a lot of people don't. It's the principal of it. When EVERYONE ELSE in the company gets MORE than they got last year and I'm the only one who got less? And then to say that it's "based on performance"? Never mind that I work my butt off, work more hours than anyone else at the hotel, and constantly deal with all the BS between employees and with guests every day that he doesn't even know about or care about. It feels like a slap in the face. Especially with everything else that he's done in the last couple of months.


----------



## PoptartShop

@TuyaGirl you sure do!  A better one at that!
@Tazzie seriously, 2017 better be your year to find a saddle!  

I'm excited for the days to get 'longer' too. Hopefully within the next few weeks I can ride more, if the weather cooperates that is...still have to get through January-Feb. Ughhhh.


----------



## Tazzie

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I just need to clarify. I am grateful that I got a bonus. Don't get me wrong. I know a lot of people don't. It's the principal of it. When EVERYONE ELSE in the company gets MORE than they got last year and I'm the only one who got less? And then to say that it's "based on performance"? Never mind that I work my butt off, work more hours than anyone else at the hotel, and constantly deal with all the BS between employees and with guests every day that he doesn't even know about or care about. It feels like a slap in the face. Especially with everything else that he's done in the last couple of months.


Yeah, that isn't even remotely cool. From what I've seen you work your tail off for that company. Yours SHOULD have increased substantially. I think you have a seriously crappy boss!



PoptartShop said:


> @TuyaGirl you sure do!  A better one at that!
> @Tazzie seriously, 2017 better be your year to find a saddle!
> 
> I'm excited for the days to get 'longer' too. Hopefully within the next few weeks I can ride more, if the weather cooperates that is...still have to get through January-Feb. Ughhhh.


I really, really hope so!!!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

@Tazzie, I would have been fine if it had just stayed the same An increase wasn't necessary. A decrease along with what he said about it being based on performance was just a giant middle finger, in my book.


----------



## Tazzie

True @DraftyAiresMum :/ come on January 9th!! I think we're all hoping for good news by then!!


----------



## Mulefeather

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I just need to clarify. I am grateful that I got a bonus. Don't get me wrong. I know a lot of people don't. It's the principal of it. When EVERYONE ELSE in the company gets MORE than they got last year and I'm the only one who got less? And then to say that it's "based on performance"? Never mind that I work my butt off, work more hours than anyone else at the hotel, and constantly deal with all the BS between employees and with guests every day that he doesn't even know about or care about. It feels like a slap in the face. Especially with everything else that he's done in the last couple of months.


110% understood, I hope it didn't sound like I was making it "WELL AT LEAST YOU GET A BONUS" or anything like that - I think you absolutely deserve MUCH more than that for all the hard work you have done. It just sounds like this boss doesn't know that when you want to keep good talent, you gotta loosen the purse strings. He kind of sounds like a Grade-A butthead to begin with. 


And just got my first full month's electric bill - $137! And I'm ONE person. I think it may be having to heat the downstairs so much because of the guinea pigs. It also may be that my heat, which is electric, may be working harder than it has to because I've got two Mitsubishi units downstairs that aren't working as efficiently as they could. They're also my air conditioning in the summer, so I'll have to see what I can work out to make things a little less expensive.

But, I've got some other plans in the works. Doing more writing jobs after the holidays are over and so forth. I'd also like to get my notary license this year so I can join one of the local groups that sends people out to do refinances and whatnot - my one coworker was a single mom with two kids for a long time, and she earned $50-$75 for each one she did through a scheduling service.


----------



## JCnGrace

Mulefeather said:


> I confess I am just over this time of year already. I know part of it has been the adjustment, but also I seem to be seriously affected by a lack of sunlight. I tend to get Seasonal Affective Disorder in the winter, and my depression tends to get worse. I also know that my crappy diet and lack of exercise lately has NOT helped, but I am making plans to get back on track in January – right now, everyone is eating and drinking as much as humanly possible, and I have found that other people can be the hardest part of losing weight simply because they are constantly testing your resolve. At least in January, everyone is feeling gross so they’re a little easier to deal with.
> 
> Going up to see the boy tonight since I have been a horrible absentee horse parent lately. We’ll likely just do some more clicker stuff and grooming, and I’ll see how his hooves are doing since I know he hasn’t had his feet done since I got him at the beginning of November. The farrier isn’t likely going to want to come out until the very beginning of January. I also need to see about getting Sully an appointment with the equine dentist, because he still has his wolf teeth. Also hoping that we can start seeing what he knows about driving in January.
> 
> I keep soothing myself by reminding myself that the days start getting longer after tomorrow.
> 
> @*PoptartShop* – Sounds awesome! House sitting can be fun but also freaky if you’re by yourself.
> 
> @*Tazzie* – Yay for babysitter! I hope you find a saddle that fits Izzie! I can’t wait to get Sully fitter so I can try both harness and saddle on him. I notice a lot of Haflinger saddles don’t come in a 17 inch, which I’ll definitely need.


I'm like that with overcast days. I need sunshine! Doesn't matter if it's cold outside and the days are short as long as I don't have to go too long without feeling those rays. My blahs usually come in the spring when we get day after day of overcast skies and drizzle.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I confess that for the first time in a long time, I wore an outfit that didn't make me feel hugely fat. Even when I wear clothes that aren't tight and fit me well, I feel like a stuffed sausage. I walked down to Shopko today (about a mile from my house) and decided I was going to buy something to go with the cute taupe fringed booties I got last week at Walmart. I couldn't find any skinny jeans or pants, but then I saw this top and thought "Hmmmmm...I've got those grey skinny pants and since this top has both grey and tan in it, it should work!" Then, this jacket that I've had my eye on since it came in was on clearance. It's faux leather with an attached part that makes it look like it's got a grey hoodie layered under it. So, here's the outfit. My hair had more volume when we left for dinner (Robert got a $40 Visa gift card from his work for Christmas, so we went out to dinner), but at least it's thicker than it was even a few months ago. Where it looks lighter grey in the pic is actually tan. The flash on my phone does weird things to colors.


----------



## JCnGrace

That outfit looks nice Drafty! 

I confess that I went spent the day running around and didn't so much as touch one of the horses. I did see them out in the pasture going and coming but hubby took care of chores today and that don't happen very often. I figured I'd be feeding in the dark tonight and was pleasantly surprised when he said the chores were done AND he helped me unload the truck from my trip to Sam's Club. Hmmm....wonder what he's been up to that he's trying to make up for? LOL


----------



## PoptartShop

Aww @DraftyAiresMum you look great!!! The jacket is nice too! 

I confess, today's our holiday party at work (well, it's going to be at Firebird's restaurant) & I'm actually not feeling too hot. I woke up with a queasy stomach & a pounding headache.  Hoping I'll start feeling better as the day goes on. Ugh. Just wanna drink & have a good time, not worry about if I have to keep running to the bathroom..lol. It starts at 12 so I have about 3 & a half hours to get it together. I hope I'm not getting sick, I will CRY! LOL.


----------



## PoptartShop

Aww @DraftyAiresMum you look great!!! The jacket is nice too! 

I confess, today's our holiday party at work (well, it's going to be at Firebird's restaurant) & I'm actually not feeling too hot. I woke up with a queasy stomach & a pounding headache.  Hoping I'll start feeling better as the day goes on. Ugh. Just wanna drink & have a good time, not worry about if I have to keep running to the bathroom..lol. It starts at 12 so I have about 3 & a half hours to get it together. I hope I'm not getting sick, I will CRY! LOL. 
AAAAAAAAAAND my monthly 'gift' is supposed to come today too. I'll be wearing a dress to the party...oh joy. It better come beforehand so I don't worry about that either lol. I'm a mess today.


----------



## Tazzie

You really do rock that outfit Drafty!! Love it on you!!

JC, hmmm, what is he trying to make up for?? But yay he did the chores!!

Mulefeather, I hope you get the heating under control! Our house is tiny, but still we only had $121 for our bill this month! Whew! That was before christmas lights went up though LOL

And I rode last night! It was SHORT. Had all of 10 minutes after I warmed her up on the lunge. The top of the ground had thawed, but was still wet. Underneath was still frozen. So ZERO cantering yesterday. She did a small bit on the lunge, but not much. Worked her in a longer frame to encourage stretch. Not a full on stretch, but longer rein than normal and working her into it versus me bringing it to her. She was AMAZING. Then let out a HUGE trot when I turned her loose. She was basically telling me she wasn't done :lol: she was so confused on the short ride! But oh so good!


----------



## PoptartShop

I didn't mean to DOUBLE POST.; UGH


----------



## Mulefeather

Well I came up with an idea for my dad, brother, and Boyfriend all in one for Christmas. A local venison farm that sells their products in my area has a HUGE package deal - 3 shoulder roasts, 5 packs of 4 leg medallion steaks, 5 lbs of ground venison, 5 pounds of patties, and 4 pounds of stew meat cubes for $310. I believe they're vacuum-packed, so it should keep well enough for me to refrigerate whatever part I want to give to Boyfriend. My brother never gets venison and loves it with a passion. I'm also going to throw in a gift pack of summer sausage for Boyfriend. 

So that's what everyone's getting this year - meat, booze, and gift cards


----------



## Tazzie

PoptartShop said:


> Aww @DraftyAiresMum you look great!!! The jacket is nice too!
> 
> I confess, today's our holiday party at work (well, it's going to be at Firebird's restaurant) & I'm actually not feeling too hot. I woke up with a queasy stomach & a pounding headache.  Hoping I'll start feeling better as the day goes on. Ugh. Just wanna drink & have a good time, not worry about if I have to keep running to the bathroom..lol. It starts at 12 so I have about 3 & a half hours to get it together. I hope I'm not getting sick, I will CRY! LOL.
> AAAAAAAAAAND my monthly 'gift' is supposed to come today too. I'll be wearing a dress to the party...oh joy. It better come beforehand so I don't worry about that either lol. I'm a mess today.


Awww no  I hope you feel better soon!!!



Mulefeather said:


> Well I came up with an idea for my dad, brother, and Boyfriend all in one for Christmas. A local venison farm that sells their products in my area has a HUGE package deal - 3 shoulder roasts, 5 packs of 4 leg medallion steaks, 5 lbs of ground venison, 5 pounds of patties, and 4 pounds of stew meat cubes for $310. I believe they're vacuum-packed, so it should keep well enough for me to refrigerate whatever part I want to give to Boyfriend. My brother never gets venison and loves it with a passion. I'm also going to throw in a gift pack of summer sausage for Boyfriend.
> 
> So that's what everyone's getting this year - meat, booze, and gift cards


I'd say that is a great Christmas gift! And wow venison is expensive when purchased :shock: I had no idea! But I'm sure they will LOVE it! Venison is quite delicious :lol:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I confess that I'm just done. Anyone who needs me, I'll be in my office with the lights off, trying to get rid of this migraine/sinus headache given to me by an employee who is making life difficult for everyone (but if you ask her, we just try to make her life difficult). I'm working 7am to 9pm today because of her. And then my neighbor calls me to tell me she thinks Cosmo, our older orange tabby cat, is out, but our door is closed. And DH doesn't get off for another almost two hours (which means he probably won't be home for another almost three hours).


----------



## Mulefeather

@DraftyAiresMum – Ugh, that SUCKS! Hope you feel better and your day gets better.

@Tazzie – Yeah, people better be glad I love them because that’s an expensive gift :lol:! I think I worked it out and it comes out to something like $100 a family with the shipping. But, I’m not getting them much else this year- they pretty much get what they want, when they want it, so I generally try to find things that I can get easily, that they can’t – wines that are local to me, foods, that kind of thing. 

I do miss my ex’s family (the ex not so much), his brothers and step-dad all hunted. We got something like 25 pounds of venison one year and we were happy as pigs in a wallow. Boyfriend only gets it if he buys expensive sausages or we go to a really nice restaurant, and he LOVES to cook so I’m hoping he’ll really love it.


----------



## Tazzie

Drafty, I hope you feel better  that employee sounds dreadful.

Mulefeather, I had never had venison before I met my husband. Now I'm spoiled :lol: he's an avid hunter, and I think has bagged 5 does this year? We gave some to a friend though, which has become somewhat of a tradition. He makes summer sausage out of one, which one of my coworkers bought one for $10 lol it's all Nick asked for, and he won't advertise that. But the rest is ours! We live on venison :lol: but seriously, that is a nice gift! And a practical one since, well, they gotta eat :lol:


----------



## JCnGrace

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I confess that I'm just done. Anyone who needs me, I'll be in my office with the lights off, trying to get rid of this migraine/sinus headache given to me by an employee who is making life difficult for everyone (but if you ask her, we just try to make her life difficult). I'm working 7am to 9pm today because of her. And then my neighbor calls me to tell me she thinks Cosmo, our older orange tabby cat, is out, but our door is closed. And DH doesn't get off for another almost two hours (which means he probably won't be home for another almost three hours).


We're all routing for you to get the new job so you can leave that motel behind! I hope your cat is OK and that you get to feeling better.


----------



## JCnGrace

I was a fairly good girl today so I have no confessions. Made up for yesterday by cleaning out water tanks and moving some hay for the minis. Also made it up to hubby by fixing breakfast for supper which is his second favorite meal behind hamburgers. He has such elaborate wants. LOL


----------



## PoptartShop

@Mulefeather that will be a great gift. They will be super happy!  Can't go wrong with that. Expensive but their reactions will be so worth it. Yummy!
@Tazzie I'm glad you did get a ride in. Doesn't matter if it was for 1 minute or 1 hour, all that matters is you had some time! Yay! 
@DraftyAiresMum ugh they sound horrible!  I hope your migraine went away.

I confess, the holiday party went well. It was really fun. I ended up getting wine as a present & I was super happy. The bottle has a horse on it, too. Go figure I'd choose that one right? LOL. :rofl: But I am FINALLY riding tonight!!!!!! Gonna help feed too  I brought my thermals to work so I can change into them too haha. I am super excited to see Redz! Haven't seen him in like over a week.  

Today's also my Friday. After today, won't be back to work until Tuesday! Yippee! :smile:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I confess that despite a 14 hour work day yesterday and getting up several times last night (weather changes always play havoc with my body and give me really bad aches in my joints, especially on my left side), I was still awake at my normal time today. Kind of irritating since neither DH nor I have to work (it's raining, so that means no construction work).

I also confess that my BIL must have a lot of faith in me. My MIL's birthday is Saturday and they're having a dinner to celebrate. I asked what we could bring and he asked me to make her a carrot cake because it's her favorite. I've never made carrot cake before and I honestly can't stand the stuff. So, I found a recipe that looks good and I'm just going to go for it. She probably won't eat it anyway. She's weird about eating food other people cook.


----------



## Mulefeather

Went out and saw Sully last night! We just hung out in the stall, he got lots of carrots and some brushing. Found out he REALLY likes to have his neck scratched, at one point he was resting his head on the stall wall and lip-wobbling everywhere :lol:. He is so curious and wants to investigate everything, I can't WAIT to get him out and doing some hand-walks. 

Life has been stressful lately, but I just love that sense of deep peace that wells up inside me when I'm just hanging out in the stable.


----------



## cbar

I'm with you Mulefeather - life has been very stressful. I, for one, cannot wait until Christmas is over! My b/f unexpectedly lost his job last week, so that is fantastic. He leaves on Boxing Day to visit his family for a week, so doesn't look like he'll be able to apply for any jobs until after New Year's. 

I still took Ms. Amber to her lesson Tuesday afternoon. Considering we hadn't had a proper horse lesson in over 3 weeks, she behaved herself quite well. 

Just focusing on her for that one hour really helped to relieve all the stress I was feeling...funny how horses can do that for us


----------



## TuyaGirl

Mulefeather said:


> Life has been stressful lately, but I just love that sense of deep peace that wells up inside me when I'm just hanging out in the stable.


Just wanted to say that I just loved this sentence, this and @cbar one as well. I find fantastic how the presence and even the smell of horses make me feel so good, and forget about everything else. Plus, I am an incredibly nervous person, and I find working with horses extremely beneficial.
I miss my mare 

Mule, I'm glad you were able to spend time with Sully and you had a great time!
@PoptartShop that bottle of wine was perfect for you  Have a good ride later.

Hope your boyfriend finds a new job soon, cbar. That sucks!


----------



## PoptartShop

@DraftyAiresMum sounds like the perfect rainy day to be lazy & watch movies together!  You definitely need a day off.
The carrot cake sounds yummy, I'm sure it will turn out fine! Go for it! Mmmm!
@Mulefeather Awwww that's so adorable. Grooming & bonding is the best.  Sure he was super happy to be with you. I can totally relate, I'm going to the barn tonight & I can't wait. Been super stressed as well, it feels like once you get to the barn all your worries go away. 
@cbar I hope it gets better. Horses definitely help a ton.  
#TuyaGirl seriously, now I have plenty of wine to last through the holiday weekend haha. I'll have a glass for you! 

Today's such a slow day at work. A lot of my coworkers are hungover from the holiday party yesterday...me? I had a few margaritas & was feeling good, but I drank like 10 glasses (no joke) of water...talk about having to wake up to pee every freaking hour! :rofl: So not fun.


----------



## Change

I confess I am one relieved and relaxed gal right now. Yesterday was my last day of work for the year! I get to relax (hah! do I _ever _relax?) and mess with the property and my horses until Jan 3rd!

I also confess that I actually slept in until 9 a.m. this morning - and woke with a horrid sense of guilt because that's 2 hours past horsey breakfast time! When I went out to feed, Tango and Cally were both giving me that, "can't you see we're actually, really, truly starving to death" look. Yeah. No.

I just received the paperwork for Tango's second adoption vet check (due in Feb). Once they receive the paperwork (signed by a vet) saying Tango's in good condition, they will transfer all his ownership papers to me and he'll be MINE!!!


----------



## Tazzie

PoptartShop said:


> @Tazzie I'm glad you did get a ride in. Doesn't matter if it was for 1 minute or 1 hour, all that matters is you had some time! Yay!


Exactly  didn't bother me how short the ride was! I sure hope your ride goes well tonight!! And today is my Friday as well with no work until Tuesday! Then a brutal three days and I'm off for another four 

Drafty, I'd at least try to enjoy your day off! Rainy day movies sound perfect  good luck with the cake!

Mulefeather, I'm so glad you got to see Sully! It is wonderful how relaxing they can be  definitely brings peace 

Cbar, that is terrible!! I hope he finds a new job soon!

Change, that's exciting!! I know he will pass with flying colors! Your horses always look superb!

I confess, I'm DONE today! I finished my lab work a little after 10. So aside from waiting on packages... I have nothing left to do! Woot! Hoping I'll be allowed to leave early


----------



## Mulefeather

Thanks all! 
@cbar - Oh dear, I really hope your boyfriend finds work soon. Been there, done that, and it's just no fun. 
@Change - CONGRATULATIONS! It's awesome to finally have him be all yours  
@PoptartShop - You should let your coworkers know about the miracle that is Pedialyte :lol: Seriously, Boyfriend and I started drinking about half a glass each after a night of drinking, and we're much less beat up in the mornings now. Part of what happens with alcohol is that it's a diuretic, so you're creating an electrolyte imbalance by peeing and sweating. 


And everyone say a little prayer for us - the barn (including me) is going to be distributing Christmas donations to 3 needy families by horse drawn wagon Saturday. The weather is looking a little cruddy so far, with a 70% chance of rain. But even rain or no rain, it's going to be awesome - we have SO MUCH food, toys, and clothing for each family that we're not sure it's going to all fit in a 14-person wagon! Two of the families have 4 and 3 children each, being raised by a single person (one is a grandma, the other is a mother whose husband recently passed away).


----------



## cbar

Mulefeather - that is such a great thing to do!! You will have so much fun delivering those gifts. What a fantastic idea!

Tazzie - hopefully they let you go early. I am super jealous - I have to work all day today and most of tomorrow still. And it's been super quiet so you can imagine how painfully slow the day goes by. I hope you enjoy your time off!! 

I am optimistic that b/f will find another job. It will just be a struggle paying the bills for the next little while...but we've made it through this type of thing before. 2016 has been such a crappy year that I just want a fresh start in 2017.


----------



## Change

I promised y'all pictures from the construction zone so...

I placed the railroad ties and had to build UP that 16" to find level, and in the back near the fence, I had to go down over 1'. In the mud. In 33F weather.








The windstorm from the night before did this to my canvas shelter:








And... because they're cute, furry and filthy, I present Cally & Tango:


----------



## PoptartShop

Awww that's so sweet @Mulefeather! I hope it doesn't rain though. That's so nice, they will really appreciate it. & my coworkers do need to know about that for sure. LOL, they're still struggling right now. :rofl: @Tazzie ahhhh yay! Thank you!!! My trainer rode Redz last night and she said he was super pleasant so I'm hoping tonight he will be in a good mood for my rusty self LOL. @Change oh wow!  Must've been some super strong winds. Ugh. The horses look adorable though!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I confess I love seeing my parents but I want to be at home with my puppy and horse


----------



## JCnGrace

Change said:


> I promised y'all pictures from the construction zone so...
> 
> I placed the railroad ties and had to build UP that 16" to find level, and in the back near the fence, I had to go down over 1'. In the mud. In 33F weather.
> View attachment 852585
> 
> 
> The windstorm from the night before did this to my canvas shelter:
> View attachment 852593
> 
> 
> And... because they're cute, furry and filthy, I present Cally & Tango:
> View attachment 852601


You know when you get all done with this you'll be telling a neighbor or coworker about it and they'll say "I have a bulldozer, why didn't you call me?". At least that was always my luck. LOL


----------



## TuyaGirl

@Mulefeather hope you have a great day and the weather helps. Once BO dressed of Santa and spent a whole afternoon with his driving horses offering candies to random children passing by. He is a good man.
@Change it's always nice to look at sweet furry horses 

A couple hours left to leave work, and only return Tuesday, it will be nice to get some extra free time. I plan organizing Christmas Chores in order to go check on my mare tomorrow. I'll bring her gelatine, which she loves and per my vet is a better source of biotin than the supplement sold at the local feed store 

So... And as I probably will not return here before, and if I do may not have time to post, just wanted to wish you all a MERRY CHRISTMAS, hope you have a great day next to your family / friends / pets and horses (they are family too)

Love you HF people


----------



## Change

Today I head south to pick up my diesel-guzzling Christmas present!


----------



## Mulefeather

Well, I went to look at a cat I saw on Petfinder last night at the local shelter. The one I was looking at was already adopted- his new owners, a pair of elderly ladies, were there picking him up. I’m glad he got a loving home for the holidays! I guess a lot of people want to bring a pet home for the holidays because I saw about 80% of the cages had a “Pending Application” sign on them, and the place was HOPPING. I may wait until February/March to bring a cat home so I have more time to set up – I still don’t have any furniture after all, since I was waiting until after I was able to paint to buy any. I’d also like to give any cat I get access to the basement, which means I need to finish cleaning out the junk the old owners left, and install a cat door in the basement door (and a lock). 

I plan on blocking off access to my bedroom and the office when I can’t be there, since the guinea pigs are in the office. Otherwise the cat will have part of the upstairs, the whole first floor, and all of the basement to roam around.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I confess that I may have splurged a little on DH for Christmas (again). He has this hoodie obsession, but he's REALLY picky about what he wants. I bought him one he loves a few months ago, but then he wore it to work and ruined it. So, I went shopping with my neighbor yesterday on the specific mission of finding him a hoodie. Well, after six stores and almost as many hours, I hadn't found him one that I thought he'd like. So, we were at Kohl's (last store we went to) and I found this Marc Anthony faux-leather jacket with attached/removable hoodie that I knew he'd love. I just bought myself a similar jacket and he'd been saying how he'd love to have one like it. So, I bought it for him. It was on sale for $100, but then I applied for a Kohl's charge card and got an additional 30% off. So, I ended up spending about $75 on it. Men's Marc Anthony Slim-Fit Hooded Faux-Leather Jacket

I also bought him one of those Copper Chef pans, as we've been wanting to try it out. Normally they're $20+, even for the smaller 10" pans, but I got it at Ross for $15. It doesn't have a lid, but we have several 10" pan lids that will work.


----------



## JCnGrace

TuyaGirl said:


> @*Mulefeather* hope you have a great day and the weather helps. Once BO dressed of Santa and spent a whole afternoon with his driving horses offering candies to random children passing by. He is a good man.
> 
> @*Change* it's always nice to look at sweet furry horses
> 
> A couple hours left to leave work, and only return Tuesday, it will be nice to get some extra free time. I plan organizing Christmas Chores in order to go check on my mare tomorrow. I'll bring her gelatine, which she loves and per my vet is a better source of biotin than the supplement sold at the local feed store
> 
> So... And as I probably will not return here before, and if I do may not have time to post, just wanted to wish you all a MERRY CHRISTMAS, hope you have a great day next to your family / friends / pets and horses (they are family too)
> 
> Love you HF people


Merry Christmas to you too TuyaGirl!


----------



## JCnGrace

Tomorrow is Christmas Eve so I want to wish you all a Merry Christmas and tell you to be safe in your travels!

My brownies are made for our family gathering and now I just have to keep hubby out of them until we get there tomorrow (which is why I waited until he went to bed before starting them). LOL


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I confess that my time management skills suck. Lol. We didn't get home from errands after work (including going and seeing the boy at the new barn) until almost 6pm. Then, I cooked dinner, which was thick pork chops, mashed potatoes, and carrots. Dinner was done around 7:30pm. Had to send DH to the store twice for stuff we either couldn't find in our packed up stuff or we threw away when we moved. Now, I just put two 8" square carrot cakes in the oven for my MIL's birthday tomorrow. Going to bake the cakes tonight and frost/finish them tomorrow before dinner. It's now 10pm and there's still 30 minutes left on the timer. Shoot me now. Oh! And I still have to wrap presents.


----------



## JCnGrace

Dinner sounds good Drafty, I love pork chops! My hubby volunteered to go to town to get some sour cream and then I got accused of purposely not warning him how busy the store would be. LOL My mama didn't raise no dummy! He also brought home supper from Arbys.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Stores here in Chino haven't been too busy. Wal-Mart in Prescott Valley (about twenty minutes away) was a madhouse, though, according to DH. He's going Christmas shopping today. I told him he was nuts, but he didn't get paid until yesterday, so hadn't been able to do any shopping.


----------



## cbar

Merry Christmas Eve everyone!!!

We just got a butt-load of snow dumped on us, so I guess I will spend the better part of the morning shoveling. 

Our weather has been nuts. A week or so ago it was -40, then as soon as it 'warms up' (-13), we get dumped on. Sigh....love Canadian winters. 

'Tis the Season!! Have fun & travel safe!


----------



## Rascaholic

I confess today is my birthday and all I wanted was for Tobie to continue being the champ about the antibiotic shots he had to take. This morning went crappy. I have been putting off trying again. I know I am pushing my luck doing it all by myself, but there isn't any one to help. I am going to try once more and if this doesn't work I don't know what I am gonna do tomorrow. He actually has been VERY sick.
Culture taken Thursday when he was put on these different antibiotic injections. Holidays mean I won't know diddly until Monday. But his fever is gone!! And he felt good enough to try kicking me 3 times this morning, and knocking me down with the booty.
I love this boy. He stood like a champ for a home made breathing treatment. I imagine his booty and neck feel like pin cushions about now though. Lord, please let him take these last 2 shots!


----------



## JCnGrace

Poor Tobie! Dumb me brought home FOUR weanlings one time with shipping fever. It got to the point I told my vet he had to switch antibiotics to a pill form because the poor things were sore all over. You can give them in the chest muscle too if that will help you get the next 2 doses into him.


----------



## JCnGrace

Change, you wanted to see my hair cut and I got out voted in getting my picture taken tonight. Plus you can meet your 3 siblings that weren't with us in Nashville.










L-R #1 you know, kid #4, mom, me (#5), kid #3, and kid #2. Did I mention I HATE getting my picture taken? LOL


----------



## TimWhit91

Sharing holidays with another parent sucks. He got christmas eve. It is now 11am on Christmas day and my son still isn't home. It's MY day with him. Grrr.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I confess that my DH is the best! He bought me a pair of Miss Me jeans for Christmas! They are too small (and they're the biggest size they make), but now I have a goal! Pretty sure these are the ones he got me: https://www.buckle.com/miss-me-easy-boot-stretch-jean/prd-57030JE8912EB/sku-1240642633 He also got me a really pretty red dressy-ish top from Dillard's. And he got me a new wedding ring! Not sure exactly which one he got me, but I'm 95% sure it's one of these two: 7.0mm Cushion-Cut Peridot and Lab-Created White Sapphire Frame Ring in Sterling Silver - Size 7 - View All Rings - Zales or 7.0mm Cushion-Cut Peridot and Lab-Created White Sapphire Ring in Sterling Silver - Save on Select Styles - Zales I love the ring I have, but I wanted one that looked a bit more like an actual wedding ring. The one I have (to me) looks a little old-ladyish and not very weddingish.


----------



## Trying Again

I confess I may have spent way too much on Christmas. But we decided to get responsible and get back on the books for New Years, so I guess I am excused, though I had $16 left 15 hours after getting paid.


----------



## Change

JCnGrace said:


> Change, you wanted to see my hair cut and I got out voted in getting my picture taken tonight. Plus you can meet your 3 siblings that weren't with us in Nashville.
> L-R #1 you know, kid #4, mom, me (#5), kid #3, and kid #2. Did I mention I HATE getting my picture taken? LOL


For some reason, I can't see the picture. When I linked on the icon, it asked me to create a google account??!?.

Merry Christmas, y'all! I'm home now with the new tractor and the barn installer comes today. Pictures will be forthcoming!


----------



## JCnGrace

Change said:


> For some reason, I can't see the picture. When I linked on the icon, it asked me to create a google account??!?.
> 
> Merry Christmas, y'all! I'm home now with the new tractor and the barn installer comes today. Pictures will be forthcoming!


Hmmm...the picture shows up right in the post for me. I'll try to forward it directly to you.

Have they given you an estimate on how long it will take them to get it up?


----------



## JCnGrace

I confess that even though I'm now spoiled by having satellite internet I miss the old AOL dial-up because it was so user friendly. So Change you might have to wait a while for the picture because gmail deleted it from the original e-mail and I had to ask my niece to send it to me again. It did the same thing to all the pictures I moved from my inbox to a "saved mail" folder and now I'm mad about all the pictures I have lost because of this.


----------



## PoptartShop

HAPPY HOLIDAYS EVERYONE! I'm so late, but I had a busy weekend. A good weekend though. Spent Christmas with my parents, then I went to my trainer's because I'm house-sitting for her all week. It's right near the barn, so I'm extra happy...& it's fancy...her bathroom has HEATED FLOORS. LOL, I was like what?! & the showerhead changes colors, it's so cool.

I confess, it's really hard being back to work today after being off but hey, at least it's only a 4-day week right? I hope you all had a lovely Christmas. :smile: I got some really nice clothes & money! Can't complain!

Here's Redz being festive LOL.

I had the BEST ride yesterday. Normally Mondays are the horse's day off, but we swapped that with today since it's raining & we were all off yesterday. My barn friends & I went into the HUGE pasture & we cantered/galloped. Let me tell you, it was SO FUN! Ahhhh felt so free!


----------



## mkmurphy81

Merry Christmas everyone... even though I'm a little late. 

I'm still here, but I haven't had time to get on the forum in a couple of months. We're in our new house, mostly unpacked, but there's still so much left to do! Silly me couldn't find curtains that I liked, so I'm making some of them... for 18 windows. 3 windows are finished. Our barn is up, but it's just an unfinished shell right now. More importantly, DH has started working on the fence. Our property is very long and skinny, so it will take a lot of fence. He estimated around 500 fence posts. 12 are in the ground now. Also, we got a new computer for Christmas. However, I'm still using the old slow one because remembering passwords is hard.

My posting will probably be widely scattered (even for me) for a while, but I do enjoy hearing what y'all are up to. Drafty, I'll be praying for your job. Mule, good luck with the driving. My Christmas bonus was a $10 Sonic card. I just work part-time, and I love my job even though the pay stinks.


----------



## TuyaGirl

Hi everyone!! 
Hope you had a great Christmas 

Mine was ok, I went to the barn twice, but did nothing other than helping with the chores, and enjoy watching my girl out in her paddock (she needs repetition to feel safe, and all the rain and the mares in her paddock ended making her feel like she is in a completely new environment when out, so she is prancing, puffing, tail high, like "hey mares across the fence, look at me, I'm the queen of this place, so don't mess with me", lol!! 
Plus she loved the gelatine, as always 

Other than that I ate so much these days I think I have food in my lungs, lol!!

Back to work and I confess didn't miss it at all...


----------



## Mulefeather

Hope everyone had a great Christmas. I confess that I'm dragging my tail today - working Sully yesterday wore me out! I am so sore I could barely hobble around today, so I am rocking the Advil. Add to that the fact that I just could NOT get settled last night and wound up being up until about 3 AM, so yeah, running on about 3-some hours of sleep right now. It will be an early night here!

I need to finish building Piggytopia so I can move the guinea pigs upstairs - I've also got some ideas for how to keep the office cleaner and not have them throw hay and little poops everywhere when they inevitably go zooming around their cage. 

I got a 12v cordless drill, glue gun, tool set, and many other house things from my family for Christmas, so now I need to actually try them out! I also need to make plans to start painting downstairs. My niece picked me out a very cute horsey throw blanket and pillow for my living room, and my step-aunt gave me an antique iron door knocker that may be my first run with my new drill. Maybe I can paint my gross-looking maroon door first


----------



## JCnGrace

I confess I just bought the horses their Christmas present today.

Also scored big with horsey themed Christmas cards at 50% off, found hubby some GOOD fly swatters for 2 bucks (his job, I have horrible aim), and Christmas candy for cheap (can't wait for those mini snickers to get frozen, YUM!).


----------



## PoptartShop

@TuyaGirl awww that's good you spent it at the barn! :smile: OMG I ate so much food too...seriously, food baby for days over here. :rofl: Yummm! The food was so good though, couldn't resist haha.
@JCnGrace hey now is actually the best time to get gifts. So many sales. 

I confess, I caved...I BOUGHT The Sims 4 yesterday! Only 18 bucks online, origianlly like 50...they had a big sale. I was like yes please! Ahhhh. Gonna be so addicting like the old days.


----------



## 6gun Kid

I'm Baaaack! Survived Christmas in the frozen north! Had my first ever white Christmas, went ice skating on a frozen pond, and even tried sledding. Hope everyone had a great holiday!


----------



## PoptartShop

@Mulefeather oh my you must be exhausted! At least you got to work with Sully though.  Painting sounds like a nice fun project! 
@6gun Kid HELLOOOO welcome back! We needed some testosterone in here. LOL. :rofl: 
Wow, lucky you had a white Christmas. We had just...rain. No snow! Was actually 56F here yesterday, but now it's back to mid-40's. So bipolar.


----------



## 6gun Kid

@PoptartShop, yesterday at O'Hare it was 17* when we got on the plane. When we got off the plane at DFW it was 68*


----------



## SwissMiss

6gun Kid said:


> I'm Baaaack! Survived Christmas in the frozen north! Had my first ever white Christmas, went ice skating on a frozen pond, and even tried sledding. Hope everyone had a great holiday!


Your Christmas sounds like my childhood memories  Except I also built snow caves, simply rolled around in the snow, went skiing... 

This year? Having lunch on the porch, wearing shorts and wondering if it's killing the Christmas spirit when turning on the AC


----------



## Mulefeather

I confess I've got my fingers crossed, Boyfriend woke up with sinus issues this morning and I'm praying he isn't getting sick. That would just about top off 2016 to not be able to do any of the stuff we'd been planning for New Years. 

Speaking of sinus stuff, I need to get a humidifier for my bedroom because I am SO dried out. 

And I am planning to get back to low-carb eating after the new year, so I'm having fun poring through new recipes! Lots of curry and crock pot recipes for me


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I forgot! WE had a white Christmas!! I honestly can't remember the last time we had a white Christmas. It's mostly melted now, though. :sad:

I confess that I'm addicted to LuLaRoe leggings. Who knew I could LOVE stretchy pants?! They're SO comfy and DH likes the way they look on me. My sister gave me a pair of hers when they were here on Monday after I tried them on and wouldn't take them off. :lol: So, now I'm relaxing on my couch wearing the leggings, a huge long-sleeve Nautica t-shirt of DH's, and my kitty slippers, and feeling oddly sexy. :rofl:


----------



## PoptartShop

@SwissMiss ah! And here I am, wearing thermals & a scarf. Bahaha. Envying you at the moment!
@Mulefeather a humidifier is a good idea. I need one myself, in the winter I get all dried out & yucky. I hope your boyfriend isn't getting sick. So much sinus stuff going around now!  
@DraftyAiresMum Ahhhh that sounds lovely! Super relaxing. Leggings are life I swear.  So comfy! Screw jeans! Unless they're jeggings...jean leggings hahah. So jealous right now. I wanna be home on my couch, gah!

I confess, I am riding tonight even though it'll be super cold. I'm prepared with my thermals. Gonna help feed tonight too. So nice being closer to the barn while I'm house-sitting for my trainer this week too. Literally right down the street from the barn. It's only 1:17??????????


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

@PoptartShop, my sister calls them "buttah." lol We were at Costco yesterday and were feeling the leggings they had for sale. We had my mom and niece cracking up and shaking their heads 'cuz we were saying "They're not like buttah!" every time we felt a pair. :lol: Yeah, we're a little nuts.


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582

Phew! 2 hours after logging in I'm finally caught up! I will probably miss something so forgive me. 

Exciting about the barn *Change* and I understand the glove struggle as I've also got pretty short fingers. Jersey gloves with the grippy rubber type palms are the best ones I've found. I'm not sure they're technically work gloves but they're fine for that and do pretty well about keeping your hands relatively warm, plus you can feel what you're doing!

Glad you finally have your car back *Drifting* 

I'm also hoping for good things on the job in the new year *DraftyAiresMum*!

Hope your bf and you both feel good by new years *Mulefeather*. I had a cold right before Christmas but luckily it cleared up. May sound weird but if you've got any eucalyptus oil put it on the bottom of your feet then wear socks to bed and it helps clear up sinus/cold/flu/etc. junky stuff! May need to dilute it in a carrier oil because it may feel like it's burning you if it's full strength. My mom does a lot of herbs and essential oils so I can testify that that usually works! 

*Captain Evil* I'm glad you got the boat fixed

*Rascaholic* I hope Tobie feels better soon. Poor guy! 

*Tazzie, PoptartShop, and TuyaGirl*, I understand the riding thing. It's been 3 weeks or so since I last got to ride, and the last time was on my friend's QH mare not Cherokee. I haven't gotten to ride him in almost two months. It doesn't help that he found a way to gash his right hind open a couple weeks ago and it bothered him enough he was slightly lame so riding wasn't even an option. :-|

I'm glad everyone was having a good Christmas. I did as well, got some books and a box set of all 7 Saw movies that I'd been wanting, so that was great. Really enjoyed the rest of my gifts too. I helped feed on Christmas Eve so got to see Cherokee. 

The previously mentioned guy issues from a couple weeks ago seem to have resolved and we're on good terms. The enthusiastic conversation the last day we had school was good and I admit that another one we had on Christmas day left me in a basically unhinderable good mood.  I'm one of those people that has a hard time deciding if I'm just being interested or annoying, so I am glad when I get a good response. 

So right now I'm just chilling and listening to music, which I haven't really gotten to do in earnest for several days, so I needed it. About to work on my really big cross stitch that has been a work in progress for a few years now. 

PS: My mentions are not working again, so I had to change color and bold all the people to "mention" them. :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

I confess I have to do something before the stress gets on top of me. *sigh*

Christmas was great, as in the family were here. But DH had to be pandered to since we were putting off a hospital visit. Got the roast on at 6am as planned and didn't realize for a very long time that the bottom element of my oven wasn't working. So after grilling the roasts (beef and chicken) for several hours we ended up frying it!! Dinner was some 3 hours later than planned and I didn't get to actually sit and talk very much.

So boxing day we ended up at hosp, DH decided in the morning he couldn't cope so . . . I fell asleep on the couch for a couple of hours because I was so exhausted! Anyway, turns out DH has another chest infection which is kind of a relief (though bad enough) but we thought it might be pancreatitis (again) so thankfully not as treatment for that totally messes with medication for everything else 

I just feel tired all the time and sleep doesn't seem to help.

But thought you might like to see two of my pressies. First from younger son, second from daughter. 

















the painting is on a blue velvet background

:gallop:


----------



## JCnGrace

Nice presents ShirtHot! Stress is probably what is causing you to feel so tired. I know I've said it before but you need to take care of you too!


----------



## PoptartShop

@BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 Awww I hope he's feeling better. The winter really makes it harder to ride. Ah! I love the Saw movies! I could watch them again & again...would you like to play a game? :rofl:
Glad you guys are on good terms, that's a relief. Forum is messing up a bit for me too, I've had to re-type my posts numerous times. Ugh.]
@*ShirtHotTeez* awwwww those are beautiful! Love it! Oh my I hope your hubby feels better asap! I'm sure you're just drained from all of that. 

I confess, I DIDN'T ride last night. I still went to the barn, helped feed & I groomed/bonded with Redz. Gave him plenty of treats. :smile: He's a happy fella! Put everyone's sheets back on too, rain today. AGAIN.

It's supposed to stop raining though around noon so hopefully later after work I can get a ride in. I really want these muck boots...the ones you can ride in...
https://www.amazon.com/MuckBoots-Wo...00FHVVV8M/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_product_top?ie=UTF8

BUT they're like 130 bucks and...on Ebay they're 60 but they of course don't have my size (9). Maybe someday...lol. My friend at the barn got a pair & she loves them. I need! Especially with all this dang mud lately.


----------



## JCnGrace

Poptart the Muck brand boots are well worth their money because they last a long time. I used to be lucky to get a full season out of cheaper mud boots but I got my first pair years ago shortly after they first came out and am only on my second pair. The first pair are still usable if it's not mud that comes up to your ankles but they do have a small leak in them somewhere, I think where the rubber joins onto the material.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I confess that it's only 8:40am and today has already been crap. DH came home last night and he'd shot himself in the hand with a nail gun. Nail went into bone, but he thought it was no big deal because he's had his tetanus shot. Woke up this morning unable to grip anything, in serious pain, and it's swollen even though he iced it last night. Finally convinced him to contact his boss about workman's comp, so he's going to the job site to pick up paperwork and going to the urgent care. Even his boss agreed that he'd rather him get it checked out and it be nothing than him not get it checked and it be serious. Then, my alarm didn't go off this morning, so I was an hour late to work. When I walked in, it was chaos. The overnight girl didn't do ANYTHING and left a HUGE mess for breakfast. Didn't stock anything and left everything just lying around in the kitchen. Also didn't do any laundry because her wrist supposedly hurts. Funny how we can all do our work while sick or injured just fine, but she has one little thing wrong and she can't do anything at all. So tired of all the drama and BS.


----------



## cbar

I confess that I am cranky today. It is that weird time in between Christmas & New Year's and I have to work and REALLy don't want to. To be honest, all I want to do is sleep. I'm a pretty avid runner and don't even feel like doing that right now. 

But for now, I suppose I should take a 'coffee break' and go feed some horses their breakfast. 
@Mulefeather, I am curious how the present delivery went for those families?? I thought you had mentioned you were delivering presents via sleigh ride?? I just loved that idea!


----------



## greentree

I confess I do not understand why my universe works this way.....
I have this new job...started 2 months ago. They have a Leadership Conference set up for mid January. I looked at it, thought I could go, then read the qualifications. Close, but not going to make it.....stored it on the wish list for next time. 

Mary comes to the barn, and has this great jumping clinic the same weekend, so, since I am not going to conference, I agree to haul her to that. 

This morning, my director calls, and she has gone to the President of the company to get permission to INVITE ME TO THE CONFERENCE. Dammit.
@DraftyAiresMom praying for your DH....healing thoughts sent.


----------



## PoptartShop

@*JCnGrace* yeah, I need to save up for them though! Or just wait for the $60 ones to get a size 9 returned or something haha. They look so nice. Of course I find out what I really want/need AFTER Christmas is over right?????? Sigh.
@*DraftyAiresMum* so glad he's going to the doctor today. That can't be good at all.  Glad his boss wants him to get checked out, since it did happen at work anyway. Whew. Let us know how it goes! Poor guy!
That's horrible about work- sounds like a prissy B* who doesn't wanna do any work. Something's gotta give.
@*cbar* I'm feeling the same way. Such a weird time right now in-between the two holidays.  
I'm off Monday, I wish I was off tomorrow too though. 4-day weekends are my favorite. But maybe we will get out early tomorrow...hmm.
@greentree Wow that's crazy. Ugh...sure you'd rather be at the jumping clinic than that! Stupid universe. The whole time you're there you're gonna be thinking...jumping clinic...jumping clinic...lol.

It's still raining. Footing probably will be crappy in the arena tonight, too muddy for the field & going to be dark anyway. So my ride tonight will be a simple pleasure ride. Lucky for Redz he won't have to be worked too hard. LOL.


----------



## Change

I confess the barn still isn't here! We had some rain so the installers rescheduled (again) for next week. We're now looking at next Thursday! My poor ponies don't have any shelter at all right now, except for a few trees. Thankfully, we're in a warm spell, so the rains aren't too hard for them.

I also confess I either need to get a washer repair man out or replace my washing machine. It has a leak somewhere and floods my basement when I do laundry. And the new (to me) tractor blew a hydraulic line in the backhoe, so I need to get it to the tractor repair place.


----------



## JCnGrace

Sounds like you're having a run of bad luck Change. I hope it turns around soon.

I know what you guys mean. My best friend chose tomorrow to have an open house and if she wasn't my best friend I wouldn't be going. Why would anyone choose a day between Christmas and New Year's Eve to have a party? She said she wasn't getting very many responses to her invitations and I pointed out she kinda picked a bad time.


----------



## greentree

@PoptartShop My SoutherStates sells those boots for less than $80.....I could ship them to you!


----------



## Mulefeather

@cbar - Well apparently it went VERY well, although sadly I didn't get to go! My dad called me early on Christmas Eve morning and asked me to come down early to help with prep for dinner/presents/what-have-you, since my stepmother had to go be with her mother (94, poor health, multiple falls, and refuses to go into any sort of care). According to BO, The families were all very pleased, especially the first family with 3 horse-loving daughters! Rose and Queen, the Belgian mares, got lots of petting and kisses from them. And, they got to be on the news!


----------



## PoptartShop

@Change aww you aren't having such a good week.  I hope it gets better for you. Things need to, well, CHANGE! 
Hopefully the rain holds out until Thursday at least.
@greentree really????? Ahhh! That'd be awesome. I need to save up some money still though, but definitely interested!  
@Mulefeather awww I'm glad they liked the gifts even though you weren't there to see their smiling faces! Still super sweet of you!

I confess, I HATE the smell of smoke. No offense to any of you that do! Two of my coworkers smoke in the warehouse, which is near my office & they refuse to open the door out there when they smoke. My other coworker just said something about it. Like come on, show some respect maybe? The smoke smell travels through! Ugh.


----------



## Mulefeather

@PoptartShop - Ew, I hate the smell of smoke too. I think so many people are switching to vaping now because of things like odors. My father was a smoker growing up and so was my grandmother, so I can probably tell the smell of a Camel or a Marlboro from a thousand yards away! 
@JCnGrace - I flat-out refuse to hold parties or any other gathering this time of year. People are broke and partied out, or they're just booked. 

I confess that I wish my barn was closer to where I live, it would certainly make getting out to the barn to check on Sully a lot easier. There's a beautiful stable right around the corner from my house, they have 100 acres of trails and are 15 minutes from a state park with 8 miles of trails, and they cater to drivers! But, $350 a month versus $185 a month is more than a bit of a sting to my wallet. Also, I do love the people and the care the horses get at my current one. 

Oh and of course I'm seeing a draft mule for sale through the Camelot horse group...I do not need two horses, I do not need two horses...


----------



## JCnGrace

Mulefeather said:


> @*PoptartShop* - Ew, I hate the smell of smoke too. I think so many people are switching to vaping now because of things like odors. My father was a smoker growing up and so was my grandmother, so I can probably tell the smell of a Camel or a Marlboro from a thousand yards away!
> @*JCnGrace* - I flat-out refuse to hold parties or any other gathering this time of year. People are broke and partied out, or they're just booked.
> 
> I confess that I wish my barn was closer to where I live, it would certainly make getting out to the barn to check on Sully a lot easier. There's a beautiful stable right around the corner from my house, they have 100 acres of trails and are 15 minutes from a state park with 8 miles of trails, and they cater to drivers! But, $350 a month versus $185 a month is more than a bit of a sting to my wallet. Also, I do love the people and the care the horses get at my current one.
> 
> *Oh and of course I'm seeing a draft mule for sale through the Camelot horse group...I do not need two horses, I do not need two horses...[/*QUOTE]
> 
> I don't need 11 of them but I got 'em. LOL I tend to get too attached and while there are 3 that wouldn't upset me too bad to see leave they aren't hurting anything either so they're fine where they're at.


----------



## greentree

PoptartShop said:


> @Change aww you aren't having such a good week.  I hope it gets better for you. Things need to, well, CHANGE!
> Hopefully the rain holds out until Thursday at least.
> @greentree really????? Ahhh! That'd be awesome. I need to save up some money still though, but definitely interested!
> @Mulefeather awww I'm glad they liked the gifts even though you weren't there to see their smiling faces! Still super sweet of you!
> 
> I confess, I HATE the smell of smoke. No offense to any of you that do! Two of my coworkers smoke in the warehouse, which is near my office & they refuse to open the door out there when they smoke. My other coworker just said something about it. Like come on, show some respect maybe? The smoke smell travels through! Ugh.


Just let me know when! She keeps your size in stock.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

@Mulefeather If a second horse is a possibility, maybe having it is possible to have Sully closer instead ?


----------



## PoptartShop

@Mulefeather yeah it's just such a distinct smell & it gives me a headache. Ugh.
@JCnGrace Aww that barn does sound nice, but for a lot more money eh especially since it's around the holidays I wouldn't move either haha. I am about 20mins from my barn. I used to be like 45mins but of course I wish I was like 5mins.  Ahhhhhh another one won't hurt right? :rofl: Or you could just move there...bahaha. Decisions, decisions. But I know you love the people at your current one. ACK IDK!
@greentree I will! You'll be the first one I go to!!!! Sweet! 

I confess, HAPPY FRIDAY. I am hoping my boss will let us leave the office early today...but I don't know. Hoping for a slow chill day haha, like it's been all week.


----------



## Mulefeather

LOL I wish I could afford to have Sully closer, and honestly with a little work I could possibly swing it, but for now I'll stick with the cheaper barn. And as far as a 2nd horse, they'd have to tie it by my grave because Boyfriend would kill me :lol:


----------



## JCnGrace

PoptartShop said:


> @*Mulefeather* yeah it's just such a distinct smell & it gives me a headache. Ugh.
> @*JCnGrace* Aww that barn does sound nice, but for a lot more money eh especially since it's around the holidays I wouldn't move either haha. I am about 20mins from my barn. I used to be like 45mins but of course I wish I was like 5mins.  Ahhhhhh another one won't hurt right? :rofl: Or you could just move there...bahaha. Decisions, decisions. But I know you love the people at your current one. ACK IDK!
> @*greentree* I will! You'll be the first one I go to!!!! Sweet!
> 
> I confess, HAPPY FRIDAY. I am hoping my boss will let us leave the office early today...but I don't know. Hoping for a slow chill day haha, like it's been all week.


Poptart I just quoted the post from Mulefeather, I don't board so won't be changing barns or moving not without lots of dynamite anyway. Can't confuse me like that when I haven't had my morning quota of coffee yet. LOL


----------



## PoptartShop

JCnGrace said:


> Poptart I just quoted the post from Mulefeather, I don't board so won't be changing barns or moving not without lots of dynamite anyway. Can't confuse me like that when I haven't had my morning quota of coffee yet. LOL


Oh gosh I'm so sorry! You can tell I'm extra tired today. LOL


----------



## JCnGrace

PoptartShop said:


> Oh gosh I'm so sorry! You can tell I'm extra tired today. LOL


No need to be sorry, it was funny. I was like whaaaa? I'm moving? Did hubby tell you girls he wanted a divorce and didn't tell me? Did I get confused (doesn't take much) and say I was moving? LOL


----------



## PoptartShop

JCnGrace said:


> No need to be sorry, it was funny. I was like whaaaa? I'm moving? Did hubby tell you girls he wanted a divorce and didn't tell me? Did I get confused (doesn't take much) and say I was moving? LOL


LOL :rofl: Just a mess today we are apparently haha.
I'm dragging at work today so that's not helping haha.

Boss still has yet to say we can leave early...lol


----------



## SwissMiss

JCnGrace said:


> Can't confuse me like that when I haven't had my morning quota of coffee yet. LOL


Same here! Do not even attempt to talk to me before 2-3 espressos in the morning :icon_rolleyes: 
Even the kiddos know that. When I'm grumpy in the morning, they call "Daddy, Mama needs another gaffi (= coffee in Swissgerman)!" :rofl:


----------



## SwissMiss

And this is how a crazy, hot Peruvian (this is what I hear often about them) reacts to the first time wearing a noisy turnout sheet :twisted: Utterly unimpressed :rofl:


----------



## PoptartShop

So elegant @SwissMiss! LOL not a care in the world. Crazy? Hot? Where?!  Now, let's hope it stays clean hahaha. So gorgeous though! <3 Awww. They look so adorable in their blankets.

I just got Purebread for lunch. Soooo yummy, half sammich & salad.

I didn't get to ride LAST night either. So, I haven't rode since...like, Monday? Sigh. The footing sucked because of all the rain yesterday + the day before, so no good. I spent time with Redz after he ate, he was being so affectionate & sweet! <3 
Definitely riding tomorrow though.  Tonight I have the chiro after work so no time to ride. Plus...it's EXTRA cold & windy today. Like why?! Oh yeah, winter.


----------



## TuyaGirl

Whew!! I'm done for the week, I got the chance to leave earlier, and have Monday off. If weather permits I will try to ride Tuya, it's been so cold in here, and the barn, being close to the ocean, is extremely windy, making me dread to take her blanket off. Yeah, call me whatever you like, my girl is older and gets runny nose / cough most frequently than I would like during the Winter.
@DraftyAiresMum how's your husband doing? Keep us updated. And think soon you will be out of the place where you work now.
@greentree welcome back!! It's been a while since you posted on this thread 
@SwissMiss hope your horse is not one of those that after a while thinks is funny to rip the blanket in pieces. I've crossed a few  My mare is ok with it, still chooses poop piles to roll and so it lasts a couple hours clean *sigh*

Hope everyone has a great weekend, and good quality time with their horses, I wish you all HF friends that the New Year approaching brings lots of good rides, health, and may your dreams get fulfilled


----------



## SwissMiss

@PoptartShop, @TuyaGirl I don't really mind the blanket getting dirty... And it's more for emergencies only - let's say when it's cold, raining and windy. There is no shelter in the pasture besides some trees and bushes, and they are mostly bare at the moment...

But yeah, it was too warm today for it and Raya was quite relieved when I took it off, lol


----------



## PoptartShop

Yeah, me either. Redz's blanket is so dirty from him rolling plus all the mud since the rain.

I confess, we are not leaving early today at the office. Even though it's been super slow all day...phone has not rang once. Blah. But oh well, I am happy I'm off Monday. @TuyaGirl I'm so jealous you got to leave early. Wahhh! I have an hour left! 

As for New Year's Eve plans...I don't have any. Probably won't even be awake to watch the ball drop. OK, maybe...probably just gonna have some wine & relax. I don't really do much for NYE. :smile: I hope everyone has a lovely holiday weekend as well though. I definitely can't wait to ride this weekend.  Ready for 2017???? LOL


----------



## 6gun Kid

PoptartShop said:


> As for New Year's Eve plans...I don't have any. Probably won't even be awake to watch the ball drop.


 My wife and I have a bottle of champagne in the fridge, that we bought for NYE *three years ago!!!!*
Yeah we party like rock stars!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

@TuyaGirl, thanks for asking about DH. His hand still hurts him, but he went to the doctor and they did x-rays. The nail scraped the bone, but didn't penetrate. So, they gave him 800mg ibuprofen and sent him on his merry way. :icon_rolleyes:

I'm about to call my new boss and ask him if he can guarantee to start me within the next two weeks. If he can, I'll walk off my job Monday and not look back. I am so far beyond done with this place.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

DraftyAiresMum said:


> @TuyaGirl, thanks for asking about DH. His hand still hurts him, but he went to the doctor and they did x-rays. The nail scraped the bone, but didn't penetrate. So, they gave him 800mg ibuprofen and sent him on his merry way. :icon_rolleyes:
> 
> I'm about to call my new boss and ask him if he can guarantee to start me within the next two weeks. If he can, I'll walk off my job Monday and not look back. I am so far beyond done with this place.


GooD LucK!!

 :dance-smiley05: :charge: :dance-smiley05: 

:clap: :vs-king: :happydance: :loveshower: 

:cheers: :winetime: :winetime: :winetime: :winetime: :cheers:


----------



## SwissMiss

6gun Kid said:


> My wife and I have a bottle of champagne in the fridge, that we bought for NYE *three years ago!!!!*
> Yeah we party like rock stars!


Ha ha! We have one in the fridge as well for this year... I guess we will drink it with dinner :wink: Why would anybody in his right mind stay up til midnight when the first kiddo is waking up at 2 again??? I am too old for this (or not old enough to not need any sleep)! :twisted:


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582

I will be up to watch the ball drop per family tradition, and hopefully at that point will just be chilling and maybe talking with some friends and the family (my parents). 


Ha ha, TuyaGirl, SwissMiss, and PoptartShop, Cherokee's owner doesn't even blanket any of hers until it's in the teens because they all grow a decent enough winter coat and have shelter. Believe it or not they don't get ridiculously dirty, as far as I know anyway.


----------



## JCnGrace

No party for us tomorrow night either. We had ours tonight although it wasn't really a New Year party.

On our way home we stopped by a drug store to check out those toilet seat thingies that raise the seat height on a toilet. Hubby is going to need one after his hip replacement. So, I know the thing was new but hubby insisted on me taking it out of the box so he could see it and it just grossed me out handling that thing. What if it wasn't new and someone had used and returned it? I had to use a hand wipe when we got back in the truck. LOL I'd rather buy new handicap height toilets then have one of those yucky things to deal with. We need them anyway since we currently have the water saving ones which are a joke since you have to flush them so many times you sure ain't saving any water.

Is it weird that anything that has to do with human waste grosses me out but horse poop, cleaning sheaths/between teats or any other nasty thing you have to do to a horse doesn't make me bat an eye?


----------



## JCnGrace

I confess that hubby and I cannot work on a chore together without getting in a tiff. Today is was 2 trees that had fallen over the fence with one of them taking out a corner post. So as I was pushing the new fence post forward so he could put the wires over the top he was just about slicing off my fingers. First wire, "hang on til I can get my hands out of the way", second wire "WATCH MY FINGERS!!!" then he gets all butt hurt because I yelled at him. Heck I'm the one that's bleeding I get to yell and maybe if he'd listened the first time I wouldn't have to yell the second time. 

This is an example of why I groan every time I hear the words "I need your help". LOL


----------



## kaimanawas

I am paranoid every time my horse does something unusual or stumbles or get a little bit of thrush or lies down for longer than usual. I don't know why but I get so worried over nothing.lol new horse ownership fears I guess I want everything to go perfectly


----------



## JCnGrace

I think that's pretty typical @kaimanawas . You'll eventually become mostly immune to those little heart pounding moments, not that you still won't get them occasionally.


----------



## kaimanawas

my farrier told me I worry to much lol at least being attentive means I notice real problem right away


----------



## JCnGrace

Happy 2017 everyone!:winetime: Hope it's a good year for you. Now to just be able to write that on my checks instead of 2016, takes me months to get used to it and then it's time for another new year. LOL


----------



## SwissMiss

*Happy New Year!*


----------



## cbar

Happy 2017 everyone!! Sure hope it shapes up to be a better year than 2016! 

I opted to say home for NYE -I don't think I lasted till 10:30! LOL. 

Great news is the weather was SO much nicer yesterday (only -4 celsius) so I was able to go for a short ride and work the other two horses. Was such a nice feeling! Now we are back into a deep freeze again  At least with all the fresh snow it is sure pretty out there!


----------



## Meg999

I wish i could find the confidence to move on in riding my horse. She is as good as they come so i just dont know why i am so nervous


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

Meg999 said:


> I wish i could find the confidence to move on in riding my horse. She is as good as they come so i just dont know why i am so nervous


The first time I got on a horse after 12 years I felt really nervous. It was spoiling my ride. So I was thinking 'I really love this and I'm pretty good at it' so I thought (excuse expression) 'fk it I'm just going to enjoy it and if it kills me, so be it'. And I relaxed quite a lot and enjoyed the ride. 

I don't currently have a horse, I hope to get one later this year. I'm pretty rusty and will need a trainer to break bad habits that will have crept in (ok so I know I was like a sack of spuds on Briskey (avatar)!!)

Do you have a trainer, or someone who can help you? It can help a lot with confidence if you know you are doing things right/have control/trust your horse.

Happy new year


----------



## JCnGrace

Meg999 said:


> I wish i could find the confidence to move on in riding my horse. She is as good as they come so i just dont know why i am so nervous


 
Did you have a bad experience with a different horse? I'm like ShirtHot when I come across a situation that makes me nervous and that's to suck it up and do it anyway. Others do better by taking baby steps to get over a situation that makes them nervous. You'll just have to figure out what works best for you in reaching the riding goals you want to.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@Meg999 you sound just like me. Last year my mare was off for almost 1 year, before I got on the saddle again I went through a big struggle (it's all in this thread and I had a big support from the members). I did baby steps, it was what worked best for me. Grounwork first, she always listenned to me, then a 5 min.ride at the walk, slowly increasing the time under saddle. BO was always there watching me, some friends as well, they were very helpful. Or you just get the courage to go, grab the bull by the horns and that's it. Your horse sounds a reliable mount.
Remember there's only two outcomes: or you fall or you don't :-D

Some of these days I'll go myself back to square one... Another weekend off riding. Saturday the weather was lovely, but when I arrived to the barn there were this two huge tractors plowing (hope that's it) the ex-pasture land, the part of the property that is now rented to a farmer. And I was warned Tuya was not confortable around them when she was led outside. I don't blame her. She has seen thousands of tractors on our trail rides, but man these were huge ones, I had never seen such beasts, they looked like transformers!! So I just let her be. 
When bringing in a kid asked if he could do it, I was by his side all the time, but she behaved like a champ, actually I trust her for that, she loves children and actually behaves better around them than with an adult. School horse 

First day of the year I stayed home and failed the tradition of starting the day at the barn, it was / is so cold in here, wind and rain, and I'm still not feeling 100% healthy from the cold, so just didn't risk it. But I am mad!! Whyyyyy????

Here she is, a bit worried about all the mess going on, blanket with poop, oh well...


----------



## EmberScarlet

My confession is that I don't own a horse.
But I want one.


But I can't and shouldn't have one.


Save me.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

Shouldn't. Can't.

I didn't, always had other people to think about. It didn't suit them, wasn't convenient, needed money for other things. Was my interest more important than them? Well I bought in and have led a fairly mundane life. Don't get me wrong, I love them, but I have almost forgotten who I am. Right now I am seeing DH through his final days, whether it is another month or another year, that is how it is. After that I plan on getting a horse. I would really like to ride around NZ, but I haven't worked out the practicalities and how to go about it yet. But anyway, I need some 'me' time.

Only you know what your situation is and why you shouldn't or can't have your horse. But are you considering YOU in the equation.


----------



## TuyaGirl

EmberScarlet said:


> My confession is that I don't own a horse.
> But I want one.
> 
> 
> But I can't and shouldn't have one.
> 
> 
> Save me.


It's up to you to decide. Outweight the pros and cons, consider your current situation and expectations about the future. I planned buying my first horse for years, finnancialy is still not easy on me, but it's something I always dreamed of, and I will not quit. This mare will be with me until her last breath, even if I had to eat sandwiches for years  If you really want it fight for it. Should be like that for everything in life, right?
@ShirtHotTeez I guess I missed something along the way. So sorry about your husband and that you are going through this...


----------



## JCnGrace

EmberScarlet said:


> My confession is that I don't own a horse.
> But I want one.
> 
> 
> But I can't and shouldn't have one.
> 
> 
> Save me.


I'm sure most of us can empathize with you. I asked for a pony/horse every year for my birthday and Christmas. Didn't get one until I could buy and take care of my own. I was 15 when that happened and my parents never had to lend me so much as a dime for her care nor did they ever have to step in and care for her. In the mean time I begged rides wherever I could get them from. This included my uncle's calves and my brother-in-law's old sows. LOL


----------



## PoptartShop

HI EVERYONE! HAPPY NEW YEAR! LOL I'm late but oh well. :rofl: Had a busy weekend.

As I stated earlier, I literally had some wine, watched the ball drop then fell asleep. Such a grandma trapped in a 25 year-old's body. 
@EmberScarlet I'm sure you will get one someday.  Just keep working towards your goal. Even leasing a horse is a good option (that's what I'm doing currently).

I hope everyone had a nice weekend.  I am SAD I'm back to work & won't have another holiday/long weekend for awhile. Ugh. 

I did ride a lot this weekend, except yesterday because it rained. Same with today. I FELL ON SUNDAY THOUGH...
It was a silly fall, really. I was opening the gate to the arena, I leaned over to grab it once I unhooked it & Redz walked forward, I lost my balance and bam fell off. I definitely am sore. But I ended up getting back on. I was like c'mon dude, you always stand still, this one time you don't want to?! LOL.


----------



## JCnGrace

PoptartShop said:


> HI EVERYONE! HAPPY NEW YEAR! LOL I'm late but oh well. :rofl: Had a busy weekend.
> 
> As I stated earlier, I literally had some wine, watched the ball drop then fell asleep. Such a grandma trapped in a 25 year-old's body.
> @*EmberScarlet* I'm sure you will get one someday.  Just keep working towards your goal. Even leasing a horse is a good option (that's what I'm doing currently).
> 
> I hope everyone had a nice weekend.  I am SAD I'm back to work & won't have another holiday/long weekend for awhile. Ugh.
> 
> I did ride a lot this weekend, except yesterday because it rained. Same with today. *I FELL ON SUNDAY THOUGH...*
> It was a silly fall, really. I was opening the gate to the arena, I leaned over to grab it once I unhooked it & Redz walked forward, I lost my balance and bam fell off. I definitely am sore. But I ended up getting back on. I was like c'mon dude, you always stand still, this one time you don't want to?! LOL.


Don't ya just hate those unexpected dismounts? LOL Hope the soreness goes away soon.


----------



## Mulefeather

Happy New Year all! Hope you get everything you're hoping for in the coming year, and that your cup runneth over with fun horsey time  
@EmberScarlet - Honestly, life is too short to put off your passions. I did it for so many years, and it killed me inside. It's understandable that you have to take care of things at home first, but there is always a way. Take lessons, volunteer with a rescue or therapeutic barn, etc. When I was really broke, I put up a Craiglist ad to work with older or unridable horses people did not have time for, and that gave me a wealth of new experiences to learn from. 
@Meg999 , I totally understand that feeling. I always say just spend time with them, and go in steps. Having a good instructor or someone to push you when you need it is really great, too. Also, setting small goals - sit on your horse for 1 minute while someone holds her, then 5, then walk a half-circle of the ring. I find that setting small, manageable goals when you have anxiety helps you feel like you are accomplishing things and working as part of a plan.


I confess I am super-excited; I got a sewing machine from Boyfriend for Christmas! He also got me a crock pot, and I am excited to try some new recipes that I can take to work with me, and start saving money by not buying lunch as much. 

And after buying presents, traveling, and all the other holiday excess...I confess I am broke as a joke


----------



## PoptartShop

Mulefeather said:


> Happy New Year all! Hope you get everything you're hoping for in the coming year, and that your cup runneth over with fun horsey time
> @*EmberScarlet* - Honestly, life is too short to put off your passions. I did it for so many years, and it killed me inside. It's understandable that you have to take care of things at home first, but there is always a way. Take lessons, volunteer with a rescue or therapeutic barn, etc. When I was really broke, I put up a Craiglist ad to work with older or unridable horses people did not have time for, and that gave me a wealth of new experiences to learn from.
> @*Meg999* , I totally understand that feeling. I always say just spend time with them, and go in steps. Having a good instructor or someone to push you when you need it is really great, too. Also, setting small goals - sit on your horse for 1 minute while someone holds her, then 5, then walk a half-circle of the ring. I find that setting small, manageable goals when you have anxiety helps you feel like you are accomplishing things and working as part of a plan.
> 
> 
> I confess I am super-excited; I got a sewing machine from Boyfriend for Christmas! He also got me a crock pot, and I am excited to try some new recipes that I can take to work with me, and start saving money by not buying lunch as much.
> 
> And after buying presents, traveling, and all the other holiday excess...I confess I am broke as a joke


Awwww that's so sweet of him! Omg I love crockpots.  So many good crockpot recipes on Pinterest too. It'll definitely save you $$$. :smile: Mmmm! Speaking of which, my coworker brought in this AMAZING buffalo chicken dip he made in the crockpot. It's so good...gah, I need to start eating healthier. LOL.
@JCnGrace thanks! Yeah it was super unexpected. LOL, yet when we gallop in the pasture I never fly off. :rofl: Always the case.


----------



## JCnGrace

I confess I have totally confused my poor ponies. I have had to take over hubby's morning chores so I've combined my afternoon chores with them. Freckles & Thunder were taking their morning snooze this morning and Thunder didn't mind getting up and coming in but Frecks ignored me until she figured out her 2 herd mates had left her laying out in the field by herself. She got up and was looking all around like "where'd everybody go" while she SLOWLY sauntered to the barn. I was watching her thinking poor old Frecks until it dawned on me that she's not any slower at 22 than she was at 5. That mare has never been in a hurry to get anywhere. LOL

I'm also giving the minis their little handful of oats in the morning instead of the afternoon and then when I give them their afternoon hay they think they're getting cheated out of their treat.

I also confess that I'm just about as bad at being a creature of habit as they are. Changing up my routine makes me forget things. LOL


----------



## Change

Hi All! I confess I fell into a 4 book series and just kind of sort of couldn't get out of it long enough to log on. Heh, I think I fed my horses at 6 a.m. on New Year's Eve before falling into bed! LOL!

Tried to trade in the trailer I got with the tractor; they didn't want it so I coughed up a (fairly large) wad of money and drove off with a 16' car trailer with built in ramps. I like my trailer.

Tractor was picked up last week and taken to the tractor doctor. Evidently it (the backhoe part) needs a new hydraulic cylinder. Part has been ordered and tractor should recover nicely and will be home later this week. Since it was there anyway, I also asked them to do basic maintenance checks like oil change, etc. Will be dropping another (hefty) wad of money when they're done.

Washer repairman comes on Friday. We'll see how much THAT hurts. In the meantime, I need socks and underwear, so I had the shop vac ready for water suck-up duties so I can do laundry tomorrow.

Haven't heard from the barn installers yet. I think they're still planning on Thursday, but I'm sorta hoping for Friday so I only have to skip one day of work (not that I want to be there, but I'm running out of vacation hours!). Besides, I really need the tractor to be home so I can move that pile of crush to give them easier access to the site!

I swear, between the tractor, the barn, the washer and going back to work (and being behind on all sorts of stuff because I got sucked into those books...) I feel like my life has turned into a kaleidoscope, with everything tumbling and interconnecting, fracturing, and changing. If this is an indication of how 2017 is going to be, I'm gonna be a wreck by Feb! LOL!

And... I confess ... I haven't been on my horses since before Thanksgiving (although I've ridden two of @knightrider's horses)!!! I suspect Tango's training will be back to step one when we get back to work! And I have NO idea when that will be because I won't work him with all the rain we've been getting. Our clay turns to REALLY slippery mud and I just don't trust the footing. 

Anyway - y'all have a Happy New Year!


----------



## JCnGrace

I'm reading A Dog's Purpose at the moment and I have to take breaks from it because it makes me cry. Don't know if I'll be able to see the movie version. LOL


----------



## Mulefeather

@JCnGrace - I looked at the trailer for that and it made me cry, I can't watch movies like that. I have never seen Marley and Me because I know I'd be a weeping mess by the end. 

I confess I hate winter SO much! We're now into the "deep chill" portion over the next few days. And our paychecks are a day late because of the holiday on Monday, so blah. Looks like I'll be going up tomorrow to freeze my butt off and pay my board!


----------



## SwissMiss

I confess, I am quite bummed I didn't have time or the weather didn't permit taking my Christmas present for a spin... Ok, the weather is not really an excuse, but why driving around when it is too yucky/slippery to trail ride???


----------



## PoptartShop

@JCnGrace they were probably like what are YOU doing here Mom?!!!! LOL. Yeah, once your routine is messed up everything else seems to get all messed up too. :lol: I never read or saw that movie, but it sounds like it'd be a tear-jerker!
@Mulefeather oh no!  I feel the same way. Today's probably the last 'nice' decent day. Looks like the rest of the week will be in the 30's & lower. Ugh.
@SwissMiss I hope the weather gets better so you can use it!
@Change holy moly, that sounds like such a busy week!  I'm sure you're super drained. Ugh. Hopefully Friday works out and everything goes smoothly.
I confess, I really want to get a good ride in tonight! Not going to be deathly cold for once. I just really wish it'd be 'light' out by the time I'm done work so I can ride in the daylight...soon, right?!


----------



## Captain Evil

I confess that I hate cleaning dead baby starfish out of the washing machine.


----------



## Mulefeather

Captain Evil said:


> I confess that I hate cleaning dead baby starfish out of the washing machine.


Eeeeeeeeeew. mg:


----------



## PoptartShop

Captain Evil said:


> I confess that I hate cleaning dead baby starfish out of the washing machine.


Whaaaaaaaaaaaaat?:sad: Oh my!

I confess, I'm probably just going to ride tomorrow, not tonight. I feel like I need a night to unwind. Between house-sitting for my trainer all week & whatnot, I feel like I need to just go home after work & relax. I never get to do that too often. Plus, my trainer will probably ride Redz today since after all he is 'hers'!


----------



## 6gun Kid

Captain Evil said:


> I confess that I hate cleaning dead baby starfish out of the washing machine.


 Best thing I have read all week!


----------



## Change

6gun Kid said:


> Best thing I have read all week!


Ditto! Not many things can get me to (almost) spew coffee on my screen! LOL! And I thought _*I*_ had washer problems! :grin:


----------



## JCnGrace

Poptart the movie doesn't come out until sometime this month.


----------



## JCnGrace

I confess that I'm so not a sympathetic wife. Hubby has been having a lot of trouble with his hip & leg (come on 2/21 - surgery date) so today he was going on about what if he has to go to a nursing home and I told him I'd find him one that allowed pets so that he could take his spoiled @$$ cat with him. LOL

P.S. It's not that I'd really let him go to a nursing home as long as I could take care of him but I get tired of his negative mind frame.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

Your system is very different from ours but here when surgery is over and care just becomes nursing care/rehab the hospital board may choose to send them to nursing home to free up hosp beds. Sometimes going straight home is not an option because of stairs/can't be left alone at all in case of fire/various other concerns. If hospital sends a person to rehab care they pay for it. This happened to DIL when she broke both ankles in a car accident.


----------



## JCnGrace

He's having hip replacement and that's 1 night in the hospital and then they boot your butt back home. He'll have to go to rehab but that's just go wherever they tell you to go for however long they want you to do it. We have rehab hospitals here but you have to be fairly bad to need them. My nephew had to go when he fell out of the rafters of a barn onto concrete and had a traumatic brain injury. Nursing homes are pretty much for old people who can't or don't have someone to take of them, although there are exceptions. 

He doesn't need a nursing home he just isn't very good at dealing with pain or getting old.


----------



## PoptartShop

@JCnGrace it sounds like you have a good sense of humor! LOL that's great. Have to balance out the negatives with some humor! :rofl: I hope next month comes quickly so he can get his surgery over with.

I confess, I DID actually just relax after work tomorrow. Spent some time with my guinea pigs (tomorrow marks 1 month with them!) & did some laundry.  Then got my Netflix time in. Tonight, even though it'll be freezing...well, below freezing...I'm going to face the cold & give Redz a nice grooming session & spoil him with treats. I'd ride, but it's just TOO cold. Meh, I know I'm sucha baby. I brought thermals with me so I should at least be okay.

Funny story...anyone ever have one of their UNDERWIRES from a bra come out in the washer?! I have...twice now. I saw it in the washer, I was like what the heck is this thing? So weird. I sewed it back in the bra once before and it was fine, now it came out again when I washed it! I just threw the bra out this morning. :rofl: Just went on VS & they have a bra sale...I GOT 3! Yippee!


----------



## Change

I gave up on underwire bras after years and years of having them cut into me! Torture devices created by MEN (sorry, 6gun ;-) ). I now pretty much live in sports bras. And with them, I am constantly finding the little pads somehow manage to wiggle their way out of that tiny hole every time I wash. I should really remember to remove them before washing!

I confess I'm technically at work, even if I am sitting here at home in my pajamas! Love being able to remote in!


----------



## PoptartShop

@Change yeah, I get the lightly lined bras from VS, they don't dig into me or anything but some bras yes, the underwires on a lot of bras are seriously the devil.  I'm so picky about which bras I get. The ones with no underwire are good too, I have a few. I was like, this is the first time one has ever come out! LOL I'm lucky it didn't poke me!  Sports bras are awesome, I ride in those too.  
The pads...reminds me of bikini tops, they always come out. Hate those things. The padding should just be in there already & NEVER COME OUT! GAH!

Any male reading this is probably like...ooooooook, girl problems much?! :rofl:

Aww you're lucky you can just remote in. I'm jealous. I'm at work, today I wore a turtleneck because it's so cold. Although, my boss just cranked up the heat thank goodness. Yesterday it was so cold in here. I wanna go to work in my pajamas!!! I wish we had something where every Friday we can just wear our PJ's. LOL.


----------



## Change

I'm working from home mostly because I don't know if/when the barn installers will show up and I'm also hoping my tractor gets home today. If either does, I'll have to put the jammies away and spend the rest of the day outside. It's supposed to reach a high of 42F. It's 32F now.

I'll be burning vacation hours either way, but if either occurs (barn or tractor) I won't mind.


----------



## Change

and we start the new year with double post #1. Shall we have a contest?


----------



## JCnGrace

PoptartShop said:


> @*JCnGrace* it sounds like you have a good sense of humor! LOL that's great. Have to balance out the negatives with some humor! :rofl: I hope next month comes quickly so he can get his surgery over with.
> 
> I confess, I DID actually just relax after work tomorrow. Spent some time with my guinea pigs (tomorrow marks 1 month with them!) & did some laundry.  Then got my Netflix time in. Tonight, even though it'll be freezing...well, below freezing...I'm going to face the cold & give Redz a nice grooming session & spoil him with treats. I'd ride, but it's just TOO cold. Meh, I know I'm sucha baby. I brought thermals with me so I should at least be okay.
> 
> *Funny story...anyone ever have one of their UNDERWIRES from a bra come out in the washer?!* I have...twice now. I saw it in the washer, I was like what the heck is this thing? So weird. I sewed it back in the bra once before and it was fine, now it came out again when I washed it! I just threw the bra out this morning. :rofl: Just went on VS & they have a bra sale...I GOT 3! Yippee!


Yes, but I'm like Change and quit wearing them although I still have a few in the bra drawer. I don't know why I haven't tossed them yet, I must have a bit of the hoarder syndrome I accuse hubby of having.


----------



## PoptartShop

Cold here too. Was below freezing this morning. 
Supposed to snow tonight, probably won't get much & I'm OK with that. Not even an inch. 

Yeah, the ones without the underwire are really the best. I need to get some of those.


----------



## Mulefeather

@PoptartShop – Argh, I hate that! I had some Lane Bryant t-shirt bras that I loved, but they only lasted about a year and a half before the underwires snapped! Nothing like being stabbed in the chest when you lean over. I need to get a new sports bra for driving lessons, since even though I’m sitting in a cart I’m still pretty active while harnessing/grooming and whatnot. 

@Captain Evil – You left out the part about HOW the baby starfish got in your washing machine in the first place!

I confess I need to go pay board, but tonight we’re supposed to get snow starting right when I’d be up there. I do not fancy coming down the mountain in a mini-blizzard, so I’ll go tomorrow. I’m also considering getting or making the boy a fleece cooler (I have a buttload of anti-pill fleece I got for about 80% off when a local fabric store was closing) for after his workouts while they’re on sale now. Speaking of the orphan, he’s going to get his teeth looked at towards the end of the month – I have to call our vet to get it done on her next visit, hopefully after I get paid next. 

And speaking of money, I need to step up my efforts to make some extra throughout the month as well as curb spending on unnecessary stuff. Between mortgage, board, and student loan payment, I’m about tapped out for this paycheck after a single day. I don’t like the feeling of not having more wiggle room in the budget, so I’m going to work on putting my crafting and writing to some use!


----------



## EmberScarlet

> Funny story...anyone ever have one of their UNDERWIRES from a bra come out in the washer?! I have...twice now. I saw it in the washer, I was like what the heck is this thing? So weird. I sewed it back in the bra once before and it was fine, now it came out again when I washed it! I just threw the bra out this morning. :rofl: Just went on VS & they have a bra sale...I GOT 3! Yippee!


I wear sports bras all the time. I've never really worn wired bras except at Church. Especially while riding, because trotting is a pain without them. For you boys reading this, sorry not sorry, you don't feel our pain. <3

//Once I wore binders.... never again.


----------



## Captain Evil

Mulefeather said:


> @PoptartShop – Argh, I hate that! I had some Lane Bryant t-shirt bras that I loved, but they only lasted about a year and a half before the underwires snapped! Nothing like being stabbed in the chest when you lean over. I need to get a new sports bra for driving lessons, since even though I’m sitting in a cart I’m still pretty active while harnessing/grooming and whatnot.
> 
> 
> 
> @Captain Evil – You left out the part about HOW the baby starfish got in your washing machine in the first place!
> 
> 
> 
> Mulefeather, they got in by hanging on to DH's clothes. When DH & Frogman shuck the scallops, there are often little and frankly, overambitious, baby starfish clinging to the scallops, in hopes that they might pry the shells apart and get a meal. DH is usually pretty good about finding them and chucking them back, but Frogman doesn't notice them and wouldn't care even if he did.
> 
> So little starfish and also little mud hakes (small fish who often live in the scallop shell with the scallop) will end up on the deck of the boat or on the washrails. The little fish freeze to the deck (unless DH sees them and throws them back), but the stars are prickly and inadvertently grab onto their shucking coats. Then they get stuck in the washing machine... :-(
> 
> PS: Would that I had enough to even warrant wearing a bra...
Click to expand...


----------



## Tazzie

Seems like everyone is starting the New Year in an alright fashion! I've only been in the journal section as my time was crazy limited with all my work!! But I have some time to actually slow down and take a deep breath....

On the bra front (LOL!), I feel that pain. Though I was ridiculously excited when I was able to stop using nursing bras and get real ones :rofl::rofl:

And I confess, I am SORE today. Izzie and I had a few... discussions last night. She didn't think she should have to work. I said otherwise. Mares. I reckon we are both sore today. I had planned to ride, but it has not stopped snowing all day. There was barely a dusting on my road this morning and my truck was fish tailing. HATE living on these back roads in the winter. Always the last to be treated. The road out to Izzie and the arena we were going to rent is even worse than ours. Considering the sharp turn we have to make into her driveway, and the skinny bridge we have to cross.... I'm thinking riding is out for today :sad:


----------



## PoptartShop

@*Captain Evil* Oh gosh! I've never experienced one actually snapping while it was on me, I hope I never do. Omg. It must feel like death!  Ouch!

Ooooh so that's how they get there! LOL those little stinkers!
@Tazzie it's supposed to snow here tonight.  Ugh.
Well, I guess the snow is more reason to relax and recuperate!!  Soreness is good! Ooooh Izzie better cut that out, work is WORK! 
I wouldn't ride today either, not worth that risk...plus you're sore!


----------



## PoptartShop

& Yet AGAIN I quoted the wrong person. I'm an idiot.
That was for @*Mulefeather* the stabbing of the underwire. LOL gosh I suck this year already. :rofl:
Double post. Woops.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

I just pull both wires out and keep using them!! Nothing like that sudden :shock: feeling when one has broken
@Tazzie can you use chains on the truck?


----------



## JCnGrace

I confess that I must be a glutton for punishment because I finished my sob story book today and can't wait to find the sequel. LOL 

I'm sore from shoveling snow TWICE today and each time I did it was barely still spitting snow but as soon as I got done it would start snowing hard again. Last time though I only did 1/3 of the back deck instead of the whole thing + the sidewalks and front porch.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@Captain Evil oh, poor little things :sad: I confess that when I find starfishes (?) on the shore I always throw them the furthest I can into the ocean, so as kids won't bring them home. Mind me, I did that as a kid too, but they always ended smelling really bad in the drying process and I would throw them to the garbage. I try to prevent that :wink:


I´ve been really grumpy lately, new upstairs neighbours in a rented apartment that are nothing but kids spending the night, no parents, no grown ups (don't ask...), and with absolutely ZERO respect for the rest of us. We're the ones that suffer the most with the noise they make, as it is right above our heads. I've threaten with the police, it worked for a while, but it's back to square one and I guess I will have to call them eventually, I just hate this kind of stuff... And I lack sleep, so yeah, I'm not the nicest person on earth right now


----------



## Tazzie

ShirtHotTeez said:


> @Tazzie can you use chains on the truck?


Chains wouldn't help much. It's not THAT much snow. It's just the set up trying to get into her place. The driveway is set up for cars coming from the opposite way (the road is a dead end road). My horse is closer to the dead end part. So the turn in is narrower than 90 degrees, and you have to avoid her sign while doing it. Then it's immediately across a narrow, metal bridge. The bridge is barely wider than our trailer. And even with just a little bit of snow, everything out here becomes SLICK. Like ice. Chains wouldn't help much, and it's more of a "why haul my horse in these conditions when tomorrow it won't snow and the roads will have been cleared off?" It just wasn't worth the risk to ride. Today is COLD (high of I think 17?) so I'll be freezing while I ride in the indoor :lol:


----------



## 6gun Kid

Bras I understand to a degree, kinda like a jock strap for the bewbs, keeps em from flailing about all willy nilly. Pantyhose on the other hand, I just do not get!:-o


----------



## PoptartShop

6gun Kid said:


> Bras I understand to a degree, kinda like a jock strap for the bewbs, keeps em from flailing about all willy nilly. Pantyhose on the other hand, I just do not get!:-o


Pantyhose...it's uncomfortable, I'll tell you that. Especially when you use the bathroom.
I don't like it; I'm more of a stockings kinda gal! Although I did wear it under my dress to our office Christmas party. It made my legs look tan & I'm pale so, it worked. LOL.
@Tazzie soooo jealous you have an indoor! 

I didn't get to ride last night, I just spent time with Redz. It was snowing when I got to the barn. 
He was being SOOOO affectionate! I was just standing next to him in his stall after he got finished eating, he kept wrapping his head around me it was the cutest thing! 

I confess, I reallllllllly want some hot chocolate right now.:-x


----------



## Tazzie

PoptartShop said:


> Pantyhose...it's uncomfortable, I'll tell you that. Especially when you use the bathroom.
> I don't like it; I'm more of a stockings kinda gal! Although I did wear it under my dress to our office Christmas party. It made my legs look tan & I'm pale so, it worked. LOL.
> @Tazzie soooo jealous you have an indoor!
> 
> I didn't get to ride last night, I just spent time with Redz. It was snowing when I got to the barn.
> He was being SOOOO affectionate! I was just standing next to him in his stall after he got finished eating, he kept wrapping his head around me it was the cutest thing!
> 
> I confess, I reallllllllly want some hot chocolate right now.:-x


I DON'T have an indoor lol I'm paying $20 a ride to ride in the arena up the road. The footing is horrendous since it is SO hard and needs a huge amount of work. We only rent it in extreme situations. Trialing a saddle is one of those extreme conditions.

I'm glad you got some cuddle time with Redz though! Always a good thing! And mmmm, I want some too! I have some in my cabinet too....

Ugh, I wish it'd warm up. It just looks cold and miserable out right now :sad: but I WANT to ride. Even if we haul over to the arena and spend all of 30 minutes there. I just want to keep testing this saddle out. I'm thinking it's a home run, but it's so expensive to say "it'll work well enough." No, it needs to WORK.


----------



## PoptartShop

@Tazzie OKAY well you have access to an indoor then. :lol: LOL! My BO is trying to look for a new barn, that has an indoor sometime this year so I'm hoping we get one eventually.  Perfect for cold nights.

It's cold outside here too & miserable.  I wanna ride too! I probably won't be able to though, because after work one of my friends I haven't seen in awhile wants me to go to dinner with her & they'll probably feed the horses early tonight since it's gonna be EXTRA cold later & everyone will want to go home. Lol.

My trainer said my lesson might be cancelled tomorrow because of the cold. She was in TX last week, then the last TWO weeks we didn't have lessons because of the holidays. I feel like I'm going to be super rusty since I haven't rode as much lately since it's been gross out.

Right, I hear you on that. It needs to work 100%. It just sucks that it happens to be winter & you can't ride 'as much' because now is the time to keep testing the saddle out. Gahhh! CAN IT BE SPRING PLEASE?


----------



## Tazzie

I do have access, yes :lol: it's just less than ideal and I worry Izzie could be injured riding in it too often. So we don't ride in it often. An indoor of my own is wishful thinking for now :lol: but WILL become a reality one day.....

Dinner will be FUN! Sucks you can't ride, but friend time is important too!! And I'm sure you won't be too rusty!

I WISH! But really, it was a good time to be out of a saddle for a bit. Then I wasn't frustrated and rushing into any saddle because we had show season to complete or something. Just sucks winter is actually hitting right when I need to be testing it :lol: such is my life. I'm thankful I'm able to ride when I can, and my husband is understanding enough to help! This weekend I hope to ride, but it'll be outside. So, SUPER short rides. Just a couple more days to work the saddle over before I say "YES! Keeping it!" or "Nope, sending it back, let's look into something else..." But seriously. Can it be spring?! I'm ready for show season and lessons!!!


----------



## Luce73

Luce73 said:


> I confess that I am starting to seriously hate my job, and that I feel closer and closer to yelling at my boss and quitting on the spot. *sigh* must control myself, I just keep reminding myself that this job is what lets me pay board for my pony.



OK So I confess: I did this the Monday before christmas! Quit a toxic job, a toxic boss and a generally horrible work environment (they didnt even pay that well lol) Had a week off over the holidays and started a new job last monday! The best thing is: it pays better, its WFH AND ITS IN THE AFTERNOONS SO I HAVE THE MORNINGS TO RIDEEEEEE! 

So I guess I confess that I gave up on trying to make things work and decided to start the new year with a clean slate! So far so good


----------



## JCnGrace

Luce73 said:


> OK So I confess: I did this the Monday before christmas! Quit a toxic job, a toxic boss and a generally horrible work environment (they didnt even pay that well lol) Had a week off over the holidays and started a new job last monday! The best thing is: it pays better, its WFH AND ITS IN THE AFTERNOONS SO I HAVE THE MORNINGS TO RIDEEEEEE!
> 
> So I guess I confess that I gave up on trying to make things work and decided to start the new year with a clean slate! So far so good


I love good news, yay for you!


----------



## PoptartShop

@Luce73 that's AWESOME. Congrats! So glad you got out of that negative environment. I hope you like your new job a lot better. 
More time to ride is even better! Yay!
@Tazzie a short ride is better than no ride! I hope I can squeeze a little ride in this weekend too. Just gonna be so cold, now they're calling for snow again tomorrow. I'm pretty sure my lesson will be cancelled.  UGH! 
& yess I hope you can keep it because so far so good!  

I confess, EVERYONE OF MY COWORKERS IS SICK/HAS BEEN SICK THIS WEEK/THEIR SPOUSES ARE SICK...
Two had a cold, one is puking currently (about to go home), other one's wife has the flu, other one has a cold, just...NOOOOO I better not get sick. I feel fine, so I'm hoping I am in the clear. *fingers crossed*. 
I usually get sick a few times in the winter, haven't yet...lemme not jinx myself though.


----------



## Mulefeather

@PoptartShop - AAAAAAAH NO. I hate it when coworkers are sick! We just had a stomach bug rip through the office, and now the guy who sits across from me is complaining he doesn't feel well. Maybe it's time to bust out the medical masks :lol:
@Luce73 - Woohoo! Sometimes there is something better waiting around the corner  

I confess it's cold, I'm suffering with Seasonal Affective Disorder in a massive way, and I have a case of the Dunwannas. Like I don't wanna go anywhere, do anything, or see anyone right now, just sleep and be lazy. 

I managed to get a couple boxes unpacked and stuff moved around or put away last night, but I still need to clear out the living room so my dad can bring the smattering of furniture he's giving me up in a few weeks. And of course, I'm going down to my friend's house this weekend and to Boyfriend's the next weekend.


----------



## Tazzie

Luce, I'm so glad you got out of there!! Toxic environments are HORRIBLE! Yay for a better job!

Allison, Vitamin C and Echinacea! Lots of it! Think it's paired with Zinc too. No getting sick!! And yes, short ride is better than no ride!

Mulefeather, hooray for progress! But your weekends sound fun!!


----------



## PoptartShop

Oh gosh, you better not be the next one @Mulefeather! The guy better stay away! That's good you're getting stuff done though.
Yeah, I might have to bring a mask on Monday. :lol: 

I take Vitamin C so I think that's been helping me a lot! Fingers crossed! 
My friend cancelled dinner tonight, bummer but something came up, so I might just go to Walmart & then clean my guinea pig's cage. Still need to fold a ton of clothes. Other than that...it's so cold, I think I just want to relax in the house. 

A little over 2 more hours of work!


----------



## Luce73

Hehe, another pro of my new job, all my contact with coworkers is virtual so no catching sickness xD 

I confess I've been trying new things with my pony while my trainer and all the other people of the barn ara on holiday so noone laughs at my attempts at backing and turning on the forehand. Not sure if its a good idea as I havent done it before (turn on the forehand, I have done backing) but my pony is a saint for putting up with me!


----------



## Change

6gun Kid said:


> Pantyhose on the other hand, I just do not get!:-o


I don't either! I use to tan easily, so never really saw the need for them. Now that I'm older, I don't wear dresses because my legs, well... bruised is the norm and not pretty. LOL!


I now have a barn! YAY!!

Here it is, being built:








And finished:








I still have lots of work to do - moving the crush in and leveling, installing the French drain and covering with gravel (river rock), and some outside earth-moving to shore up the base, installing stalls. But. I HAVE A BARN!

Son installed a heat lamp and this morning Cally was basking under it. Tango was sleeping in the mud outside!


----------



## PoptartShop

@Luce73 I saw your thread, that sounds great!! It's good to keep busy  Turning on the forehand is fun! @Change YAY! That looks awesome. So glad it's coming along finally. It looks good. Gonna have that fresh new barn smell! :lol: 
A heat lamp is nice too. So exciting, finally you have a barn!!  YES!


----------



## SwissMiss

I confess, I was a wee bit nervous all night. Shucked my pony in the pasture with her blanket on last night - first time unsupervised  But judging by the icicles in her mane and the fervor she was munching hay with this morning, she was glad her body was dry and protected from the wind... At least she didn't manage to get it off (yet) :biggrin:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I confess that I'm pretty stoked for next week. Have a meeting with my new boss next week (he's taking me out to lunch). Now just to figure out what to wear and ask my parents if I can borrow a car for the day.


----------



## Change

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I confess that I'm pretty stoked for next week. Have a meeting with my new boss next week (he's taking me out to lunch). Now just to figure out what to wear and ask my parents if I can borrow a car for the day.


Super excited for you! I'll be filling the airwaves with positive thoughts for you!


----------



## Captain Evil

I just got a phone call from the Canadian company that makes DH's dry suits. They are going to a big commercial gear manufacturing convention, and they wanted to put this photo of DH on a big advertising banner.









It was taken on the 9th of February, 2015, during which DH was doing a "Dive-A-Day" project. Although the air was not the coldest for that month, it was cold: -13.888°C (8°F) with a wind chill of -34.333°C (-30°F) and the water temperature was way below freezing: -3.333°C (26°F). 

This was truly one of the most challenging and difficult dives of DH’s life. He tried to battle his way through the shore slush to get out past it into the open ocean, but it was just too deep and too far. He spent 53 minutes battling five foot deep slush. His computer recorded a heart rate of 180 beats per minute, not dipping below 140 for the duration of the dive. 

The slush was so deep that he couldn’t get under it, he couldn’t get over it, and he couldn’t get through it. All the valves on his dry suit stopped working, so he couldn’t inflate to rise above the slush, and he had a struggle to breathe through his regulator, as he couldn’t exhale: no where for his used air to go.

Kind of makes me realize that even though it is cold here right now, it could be a lot worse!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

One of the guys who works for them just came over to me and was giving me pointers for interviewing with the boss. When they walked in, he was teasing me that I was on vacation when they got here earlier this week. I had a lot hit my plate in a very short time before they arrived and so I was a little stressed and not exactly thinking clearly, so I said that I don't get to take vacation here and even when I leave here, I probably won't get paid the vacation days I didn't take. After he finished giving me the pointers, he said "We'll make sure you come work for us and you'll get to take vacation. Maybe you can even come to Greece with us for the summer." Was totally sweet and almost made me tear up. Got hit with A LOT of stress in a VERY short amount of time a little earlier, so to have someone be just that sweet nearly did me in.

Also, found out that one of the guys who stays at our hotel who brings me and my best friend hay sometimes knows the guys I'll be working for and thinks they're awesome. When he found out I'll be working for them, he was super happy for me. It makes me feel good that they have such a stellar reputation.


----------



## Change

Holy ice-cubes, @Captain Evil!!! Is your DH a superhero, or just nuts!!!! LOL! 

Cool about the banner, though! Will y'all see any royalties for that?


----------



## Captain Evil

DraftyAiresMum said:


> After he finished giving me the pointers, he said "We'll make sure you come work for us and you'll get to take vacation. Maybe you can even come to Greece with us for the summer." Was totally sweet and almost made me tear up. Got hit with A LOT of stress in a VERY short amount of time a little earlier, so to have someone be just that sweet nearly did me in.
> 
> Also, found out that one of the guys who stays at our hotel who brings me and my best friend hay sometimes knows the guys I'll be working for and thinks they're awesome. When he found out I'll be working for them, he was super happy for me. It makes me feel good that they have such a stellar reputation.


Yea!!!! (Where is the icon for Happy Dance??) Oh, this is long overdue! Yea!!


----------



## TuyaGirl

@Change barn looks great!! Yay! :happydance:
@SwissMiss without a reason, because I never saw or heard of, my biggest fear when when it comes to blankets is having a horse roll and somehow get legs stuck on the straps. When my mare rolls I even hold my breath, but nothing hapenned to her to justify it, so yeah, I get you 
@DraftyAiresMum You will get that job for sure because you deserve it so much!


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

YaY, when is start date?? :happydance::happydance:

Now just do your usual best at the motel but dont stress it, you are gone soon woohoo.
do they know you are going yet? No more put your neck on the line for them.


----------



## Mulefeather

@DraftyAiresMum - OH that is so awesome!! Major jingles for you getting that job officially, and getting out of that current hellhole. 
@Captain Evil - Wow, that is an amazing story! I hope you and DH get compensated well for the use of the picture. I could not do that kind of diving, it would scare the heck out of me.


----------



## JCnGrace

Mulefeather said:


> @*PoptartShop* - AAAAAAAH NO. I hate it when coworkers are sick! We just had a stomach bug rip through the office, and now the guy who sits across from me is complaining he doesn't feel well. Maybe it's time to bust out the medical masks :lol:
> @*Luce73* - Woohoo! Sometimes there is something better waiting around the corner
> 
> I confess it's cold, I'm suffering with Seasonal Affective Disorder in a massive way, and I have a case of the Dunwannas. Like I don't wanna go anywhere, do anything, or see anyone right now, just sleep and be lazy.
> 
> I managed to get a couple boxes unpacked and stuff moved around or put away last night, but I still need to clear out the living room so my dad can bring the smattering of furniture he's giving me up in a few weeks. And of course, I'm going down to my friend's house this weekend and to Boyfriend's the next weekend.


I need to send my sister to your house, she had everything unpacked in a few days when we moved to this house even though I kept telling her I wanted to take my time and figure out where I wanted to put stuff. She just kept unpacking and told me I could rearrange later. Nothing like having an older, bossy sister and I have 3 of them!:icon_rolleyes:



Change said:


> I don't either! I use to tan easily, so never really saw the need for them. Now that I'm older, I don't wear dresses because my legs, well... bruised is the norm and not pretty. LOL!
> 
> 
> I now have a barn! YAY!!
> 
> Here it is, being built:
> View attachment 855897
> 
> 
> And finished:
> View attachment 855905
> 
> 
> I still have lots of work to do - moving the crush in and leveling, installing the French drain and covering with gravel (river rock), and some outside earth-moving to shore up the base, installing stalls. But. I HAVE A BARN!
> 
> Son installed a heat lamp and this morning Cally was basking under it. Tango was sleeping in the mud outside!


NEW BARN! Yay! Yay! Yay! :clap:



DraftyAiresMum said:


> I confess that I'm pretty stoked for next week. Have a meeting with my new boss next week (he's taking me out to lunch). Now just to figure out what to wear and ask my parents if I can borrow a car for the day.


More good news! Drafty I bet the day you quit your current job will make the list of your all time best days!



Captain Evil said:


> I just got a phone call from the Canadian company that makes DH's dry suits. They are going to a big commercial gear manufacturing convention, and they wanted to put this photo of DH on a big advertising banner.
> 
> View attachment 855913
> 
> 
> It was taken on the 9th of February, 2015, during which DH was doing a "Dive-A-Day" project. Although the air was not the coldest for that month, it was cold: -13.888°C (8°F) with a wind chill of -34.333°C (-30°F) and the water temperature was way below freezing: -3.333°C (26°F).
> 
> This was truly one of the most challenging and difficult dives of DH’s life. He tried to battle his way through the shore slush to get out past it into the open ocean, but it was just too deep and too far. He spent 53 minutes battling five foot deep slush. His computer recorded a heart rate of 180 beats per minute, not dipping below 140 for the duration of the dive.
> 
> The slush was so deep that he couldn’t get under it, he couldn’t get over it, and he couldn’t get through it. All the valves on his dry suit stopped working, so he couldn’t inflate to rise above the slush, and he had a struggle to breathe through his regulator, as he couldn’t exhale: no where for his used air to go.
> 
> Kind of makes me realize that even though it is cold here right now, it could be a lot worse!


Dry suit or not that does not look like fun. Does he ever get hypothermia or frost bite?


----------



## JCnGrace

I confess that this will be more of a reminiscing post than a confession so if you want to skip it feel free.

Anyway, I'm reading another book (surprise!) in which the main character returns to her grandparents farm and where she spent some teenage years after her mother died because her father was in the military. So of course she's thinking about her first boyfriend that she had at 16 and it got me thinking about my first real date after I turned 16. I had boyfriends prior to that but was only allowed to go to adult supervised events with someone's parents driving us to and fro.

Shortly after turning 16 I was hanging out down the road with a couple I babysat for when I get a phone call from one of my friends telling me that TT (I'll just use his initials) was trying to get ahold of me to ask me out. I'd had a crush on this guy since way before I normally even liked guys so let me tell you I went running as fast as my short little legs would carry me for home. Burst through the door, told mom TT was calling to ask me out and I was saying yes without having to tell him to hold on while I asked (I guess I wanted to be cool enough not to have to ask). Barely got that out when the phone rang, it was him and I said "yes" before he could even ask me. He was extremely shy and hem hawing around and I was so excited I was about to pee my pants, so much for being the cool girl huh? He took me to a tractor pull and I had chosen to wear some white bell bottomed jeans. Man I fumbled my first real date all to heck. Not only that but he was 6'6" and at 16 I would have been lucky if I was 5' yet. He got back together with his long term girlfriend the next day.:rofl:

Anyone else care to share their first date story?


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

Well it wasn't my first date, but i was at a dance at a small town my friend and I were visiting with her family. There was this really cool guy there that looked like Neil Diamond (yeah, I know. c'mon now) I was probably abt 17. Anyway after eyeing this fella up half the night he asked me to dance with him. He was a real creep and we had to leave early to get rid of him :-( :rofl:


----------



## Change

I wasn't allowed to date until I was 16. My family was a bit old fashioned like that, which made it embarrassing since I was a year ahead in school. It was toward the end of my Sophomore year when all my friends were 16 but I had another whole year before I'd be allowed to date. A really cute cowboy asked me if he could take me to the homecoming football game. Now, I'd been going to games with my female friends, so I begged and begged until my Dad relented enough to ask to meet the young man.

Cowboy agrees and shows up at my house the night before the football game, scrubbed and clean cut, wearing Wrangler jeans, a bronc riding trophy buckle, and a button down shirt, tucked in, cowboy boots polished and tucks his hat under his arm when he enters the house. This is in the 70s, when most boys had long hair and were, truthfully, a bit scruffy. It didn't hurt that his right arm was in a cast. Mom was instantly in love with his slight Texas drawl and southern politeness. Dad gave the nod.

Friday, he shows up, just as nicely dressed and we hop in his truck, where he reaches behind the seat and shows me a six pack of beer.  We didn't actually make it to the game! LOL! 

We didn't last long as a couple, but parted as good friends.


----------



## JCnGrace

Change said:


> I wasn't allowed to date until I was 16. My family was a bit old fashioned like that*, which made it embarrassing since I was a year ahead in school*. It was toward the end of my Sophomore year when all my friends were 16 but I had another whole year before I'd be allowed to date. A really cute cowboy asked me if he could take me to the homecoming football game. Now, I'd been going to games with my female friends, so I begged and begged until my Dad relented enough to ask to meet the young man.
> 
> Cowboy agrees and shows up at my house the night before the football game, scrubbed and clean cut, wearing Wrangler jeans, a bronc riding trophy buckle, and a button down shirt, tucked in, cowboy boots polished and tucks his hat under his arm when he enters the house. This is in the 70s, when most boys had long hair and were, truthfully, a bit scruffy. It didn't hurt that his right arm was in a cast. Mom was instantly in love with his slight Texas drawl and southern politeness. Dad gave the nod.
> 
> Friday, he shows up, just as nicely dressed and we hop in his truck, where he reaches behind the seat and shows me a six pack of beer.  We didn't actually make it to the game! LOL!
> 
> We didn't last long as a couple, but parted as good friends.


Yet again another thing we have in common. Everybody in my class was allowed to date and drive before I was. I graduated high school at 17 years & 4 months.


----------



## Change

@JCnGrace - I turned 17 in Feb and graduated in May. Seems we lived a similar life!  I had the credits to graduate in December before my birthday, but was missing one mandatory class, so my last semester consisted of that class and PE (had to take two classes to get 'free' education). I was out of school by 9:30 a.m. To keep me out of trouble, my Dad gave me a job working for his construction company, so after school, I headed to the office where I did payroll and kept track of supply costs, usage, and new orders.


----------



## Change

One of the funnier dating stories from my past: I dated an older guy I met purely by chance. I was 16, he was 19. We met one day when I was walking to the store (about 1.5 miles) right after I'd gotten out of the shower. My hair was down to my waist and still dripping wet even though it was close to 100F. He passed me in his truck, turned around and offered me a ride. He said I looked like a drowned rat!! We dated that entire summer but I broke up with him because he drank too much. 

After we'd broken up, I'd occasionally arrive home from a date with someone else and D's truck would be in the driveway. He'd come over to play pool with my Mom and he'd greet the new guy like a long lost friend and introduce himself as my ex! Occasionally, I'd find him passed out in his truck in our driveway, too drunk to drive and I'd have to drive him home with either the new boyfriend or my Mom following to take me home.

Years later, after I was in the military and married, my husband was overseas for the Christmas holidays. I decided my baby son and I would spent the holiday in AZ with my Mom. Evidently, D found out I was home and showed up on our doorstep the first day I was home and hung out with us the entire two weeks I was there. He never made advances or was anything more than a good friend. He'd gotten sober, had been married and divorced, and had two beautiful little girls.

He admitted to me then, if he'd been sober back when we were dating, that I'd have been the girl he would have wanted to marry. I sometimes wonder how different our lives would have been if ....


----------



## Captain Evil

I was so backward... all of my sisters had curfews and rules about dating, but not me. I had no interest in dating, but my minister parents kept trying to set me up with guys from church youth group... no way! I had books to read and stalls to muck and dogs to play with and art projects: all of which were much more interesting than boys. 

Did boys want to talk about horses? No. Did they want to go do fun things, like climb cliffs, play with the dogs, read a book, play a game with my sisters, or try a new art technique? No. What a waste of time and space!! 

Finally an older guy (19 to my 15 or 16) was incredibly insistent. He just refused to be put off, so I had to date him, or be rude. I would beg my parents for a curfew, but they did not oblige. 

"Nine o'clock?" I would say. "Does that sound okay? Tell me I have to be back by nine."

"We trust you, dear..." was their inevitable reply. AARGHHH!

I would go out with him, as long as he didn't persist in trying to kiss me...

PS: I did eventually get married...


----------



## TuyaGirl

I am now 38 years old, so I skipped the part where I was (or not) allowed to date, as we would meet at our friend circle most times. 

But the night I remember the most and that could have ended in total disaster included me drunk as f*****, a guy I've just met at a club, and me offering to sleep at his house. I had never been with a man before, if you know what I mean, and I came up with that self invitation moment. Shame on me!!
All my friends were hysterical telling me not to go and what was I thinking. Of course said guy, Corey (canadian origin, cute as hell with the prettiest long straight hair I had ever seen, and I just loved long hair guys back then) thought I was, well, more experienced, when he found out was too late. We stayed together for two years, then feelings just ended on both parts, but it could have gone pretty bad for me. In the end I was lucky and alcohol chose a decent man. All the 'must be prepared and be the most special moment' didn't happen as expected


----------



## Captain Evil

Oh dear.

We supposed to leave for Martinique tomorrow at 5 am, now maybe 4 am due to snow, and DH is suddenly sick sick sick: sleeping with a barf bucket sick. 

For us is is quasi-business: business if we stretch the facts a tiny bit. 
But, we are going with DH's scallop tender, Frogman and his wife, and for them, it is pure vacation. We bought their plane tickets as a thank you for Frogman's working all year, and we are splitting the cost of the villa and the rest of the stuff. Frogman's wife is hoping to save $$ by cooking at the villa, but she is the one who tried to slip me some meat not long ago, so I'm a little bit wary. 

But it might be a moot issue: I don't know if DH will be able to go...


----------



## JCnGrace

What bad timing your hubby has! Seriously though, barfing sick is no fun and I really hope he's feeling better sooner rather than later.


----------



## Captain Evil

JCnGrace said:


> What bad timing your hubby has! Seriously though, barfing sick is no fun and I really hope he's feeling better sooner rather than later.


4:12 am: we're up and he feels fine! Food poisoning? No idea. He took one swallow of a rum & Coke and that was it. Now my stomach feels a little wonky, but I think it is just apprehension. So, we're off!


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

Have fun, I hope you're both ok. Relax and enjoy, just check your plate before you eat!! If your friend is put out just remind her politely she was the one who gave you reason to mistrust her and you just have to make sure for yourself what you are eating.


----------



## JCnGrace

Have a wonderful time @Captain Evil. A vacation sounds really nice about right now.


----------



## cbar

Oh man, a vacation would be splendid right now!!! 

I confess that I often think of the 'the what-if's' when I think back on some of the guys I've dated. LOL...especially right now when my current b/f of nearly 9 years has no job. All bills are my responsibility right now (yet, somehow he can afford beer??) That stuff must grow on trees or something? 

I've dated some really nice guys back in the day; at the time I took it for granted and the relationships didn't last. Oh man, what would happen if we could turn back time???


----------



## TuyaGirl

@cbar I get that feeling. I'm hapily single and I intend to be so for a long time, but I still have some 'what ifs' sometimes, especially about a previous ex that was, up to now, the love of my life... 

And, after the public humiliation that was my confession on previous post (lol), I proceed to talk about the weekend. BO's son is only here at weekends, he studies quite far from home and stays at a friend's house during the week. So he spends most time working his horses, and two of them being stallions at the earlier stages of training, I opted for not riding in the arena for them to be more concentrated. Later he went to pick his uncle's 5 year old stallion and while trotting him around the horse stumbled, tried to catch himself by walking on his knees while the rider was flying through his ears and ended up flipping and falling on his back. I could not see where BO's son was by then, if smashed or not, ran to check on him, luckily he fell some inches besides where horse landed. No one got hurt, but when the kid (20 years old) got up, that poor horse was beaten for real. I was like Whaaaat... I tried to warn he would not associate, but I was told it was a punishment for the horse not minding where his feet are and travelling on the forehand. Now this kid is what I would call brilliant in what comes to training horses and he works for several horse people, including a bullfight rider, but that was a huge brain fart. 
After the incident, BO's daughter came full of confidence to ride a gelding that is now for sale, a rescue from the meat truck, an angel on the ground and when driven that turns into a nightmare to evade work when ridden by novice riders. You can tell he was spoiled and ridden by someone that let him get away with his tantrums, so when girl kicked him to go she almost flew with his repeated bucks. And she did once more what he wanted: dismounted. With BO's son he works great. They're so smart 

After all I saw it worked as a reminder of how great my mare is.

And as I like to share their faces here is the cremello stallion that fell


----------



## SwissMiss

@TuyaGirl, lovely boy, but man would I have problems keeping him clean and free of sunburn :grin:

And punishment way too late (and for stumbling)???? 

But nothing like appreciating your own horse after seeing others: Whenever my mare's pasture mates need really loud body language (or a good smack) to stay away, I am so thankful for my sensitive girl  Until she runs away from me, just because I squared my shoulders


----------



## cbar

@TuyaGirl, it is unfortunate that the BO son felt it was necessary to beat on the stallion. He is a gorgeous horse!! What breed?? I'm assuming Lusitano or something? I'm sure you have lots of those kinds of horses where you live? 

Some people get so caught up in a moment and need to take their frustration out on something; it is always sad when that something happens to be an animal. Guess as humans we are always looking for something/someone else to blame for our misfortunes. 

Hopefully you were able to enjoy a more relaxed time with your mare.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@SwissMiss oh, definately a nightmare to keep clean. That is why BO's son thought of riding him: to give him a good bath after. About sunburnt, he is a cremello with white markings, but that I'm aware of that was never a problem. He is kept inside most of the time since he broke the fence and let one of the mares pregnant (see picture  no one would tell who the father was, lol) 
I could have ridden my mare with the stallions, I did it before and she could care less, but I still don't trust them enough not to do something silly and ruin their arena workout. Talking about pasture, when all the mares are together (which is rare, she is a brat for the others), she is the only one that will come when called, the rest will come only to a bucket of grain 
@cbar yes he is a cross between a lusitano and who knows  just a tipical horse around here.
The correction was so wrong and you're right, it was also fruit of a hurt pride and frustration, he got mad, he's a very talented rider, I saw him fall, it just led to him exploding and the horse paying the price. I hope he is sold soon (he is also for sale)

Sorry sideways picture


----------



## gingerscout

I confess I am new so HI.. but also that I like my horse(s) more than most people:rofl:


----------



## JCnGrace

TuyaGirl said:


> @*cbar* I get that feeling. I'm hapily single and I intend to be so for a long time, but I still have some 'what ifs' sometimes, especially about a previous ex that was, up to now, the love of my life...
> 
> And, after the public humiliation that was my confession on previous post (lol), I proceed to talk about the weekend. BO's son is only here at weekends, he studies quite far from home and stays at a friend's house during the week. So he spends most time working his horses, and two of them being stallions at the earlier stages of training, I opted for not riding in the arena for them to be more concentrated. Later he went to pick his uncle's 5 year old stallion and while trotting him around the horse stumbled, tried to catch himself by walking on his knees while the rider was flying through his ears and ended up flipping and falling on his back. I could not see where BO's son was by then, if smashed or not, ran to check on him, luckily he fell some inches besides where horse landed. No one got hurt, but when the kid (20 years old) got up, that poor horse was beaten for real. I was like Whaaaat... I tried to warn he would not associate, but I was told it was a punishment for the horse not minding where his feet are and travelling on the forehand. Now this kid is what I would call brilliant in what comes to training horses and he works for several horse people, including a bullfight rider, but that was a huge brain fart.
> After the incident, BO's daughter came full of confidence to ride a gelding that is now for sale, a rescue from the meat truck, an angel on the ground and when driven that turns into a nightmare to evade work when ridden by novice riders. You can tell he was spoiled and ridden by someone that let him get away with his tantrums, so when girl kicked him to go she almost flew with his repeated bucks. And she did once more what he wanted: dismounted. With BO's son he works great. They're so smart
> 
> After all I saw it worked as a reminder of how great my mare is.
> 
> And as I like to share their faces here is the cremello stallion that fell





TuyaGirl said:


> @*SwissMiss* oh, definately a nightmare to keep clean. That is why BO's son thought of riding him: to give him a good bath after. About sunburnt, he is a cremello with white markings, but that I'm aware of that was never a problem. He is kept inside most of the time since he broke the fence and let one of the mares pregnant (see picture  no one would tell who the father was, lol)
> I could have ridden my mare with the stallions, I did it before and she could care less, but I still don't trust them enough not to do something silly and ruin their arena workout. Talking about pasture, when all the mares are together (which is rare, she is a brat for the others), she is the only one that will come when called, the rest will come only to a bucket of grain
> 
> @*cbar* yes he is a cross between a lusitano and who knows  just a tipical horse around here.
> The correction was so wrong and you're right, it was also fruit of a hurt pride and frustration, he got mad, he's a very talented rider, I saw him fall, it just led to him exploding and the horse paying the price. I hope he is sold soon (he is also for sale)
> 
> Sorry sideways picture


Hey Tuya, I'm liking your pictures not the stories of the BO's son. 



RennyPatch said:


> I confess I am new so HI.. but also that I like my horse(s) more than most people:rofl:


Welcome RennyPatch! You'll find yourself in good company here on the forum since I think a lot of us like our horses more than most people. Heck I'll confess there are days I like them better than hubby (not to be confused with love). LOL

Hope you join in sharing the ups and downs of your life with us on the thread.


----------



## gingerscout

The last couple of months have been pretty trying for me.. some death in the family, and dying people still/ put a dog to sleep, switched jobs, having to move my horse and having a pony dropped in our laps, that my wife couldn't say no to..LOL and this dreary cold weather isn't doing much for my mood, but I remain positive for 2017, when weather warms up, depending on how the year goes, we may be buying property and building a new farm for us and getting at least one more horse then ( I guess they are like chips, can't have just one)


----------



## JCnGrace

RennyPatch said:


> The last couple of months have been pretty trying for me.. some death in the family, and dying people still/ put a dog to sleep, switched jobs, having to move my horse and having a pony dropped in our laps, that my wife couldn't say no to..LOL and this dreary cold weather isn't doing much for my mood, but I remain positive for 2017, when weather warms up, depending on how the year goes, we may be buying property and building a new farm for us and getting at least one more horse then ( I guess they are like chips, can't have just one)


Bad things seem to come in waves sometimes. 

Good luck on your farm endeavor, I know I like having my horses here at home even if it does limit your ability to come and go as you please. Sounds like you and your family have been bitten by the horse bug!


----------



## gingerscout

another confession, I love it when you go to buy medicine at cvs and put it on your health savings card from work, and it gives you $15 in extra bucks.. great, so do shopping and get $8 more without even trying after I paid for that.. so $23 in free stuff.. I'll take it.. ha ha


----------



## TuyaGirl

RennyPatch said:


> I confess I am new so HI.. but also that I like my horse(s) more than most people:rofl:


Hi and welcome!!  Join the club, except I like animals in general more than most people :mrgreen:
@JCnGrace yeah, he is one of the best riders I've met, but he is young and has a lot to learn about self control... Poor horse was still scared and wondering what had just hapenned since he flip over and then got beaten :frown_color: 
He has a horse that he retrained and trust me, this horse was affraid of his own shadow, would not let anyone touch him, once he even knocked BO down, now they go to working equitation competitions and the horse is the only one that earned the right to free roam at the barn  he is a happy camper that loves to be scratched, so great change


----------



## 6gun Kid

Change said:


> . I sometimes wonder how different our lives would have been if ....


 I think we all have that if.....with someone.


----------



## 6gun Kid

I confess I am a moron, cutting open a bag of salt for the water softener at work I sliced my hand open, and am now waiting for my wife to get here and take me for stitches. Stupid, Stupid, Stupid!


----------



## SwissMiss

6gun Kid said:


> I confess I am a moron, cutting open a bag of salt for the water softener at work I sliced my hand open, and am now waiting for my wife to get here and take me for stitches. Stupid, Stupid, Stupid!


Ouch! You must have used a good, sharp knive. Hoping for a speedy recovery and no ligaments/tendons involved.
Monday mornings :x


----------



## greentree

NOT 'Like'!! Quick healing to you!


----------



## Mulefeather

@6gun Kid - OUCH! Hope you are OK! 
@TuyaGirl - What a gorgeous stallion. I never understood beating a horse for stumbling, it's not like they plan it. It just makes them lose trust.
@RennyPatch - Welcome!

I confess that I am tired- I didn't sleep hardly at all on Saturday night after the party at my best friend's house. We were all a little rough and I crawled into bed shortly after I got home about 3. Thankfully not hung over, just tired, and I wound up napping until about 6, and went back to bed at 9! 

I have to babysit my friend's two young kids tonight while they have their last date night for a year - husband is shipping off as an IT contractor to Kuwait. They're a military family so they've gone that long before, it'll be hard but they'll have 100% of their debt paid off after a year. 

Thank goodness it's going to get warmer in the middle of the week so I can go up and see Sully. I'm hoping to have his teeth done later this month so we can work on bitting him, and hopefully once I have some light in the evenings I'll be going up to work him on a more consistent basis.


----------



## JCnGrace

6gun Kid said:


> I confess I am a moron, cutting open a bag of salt for the water softener at work I sliced my hand open, and am now waiting for my wife to get here and take me for stitches. Stupid, Stupid, Stupid!


OUCH! Your injury makes me feel bad for thinking a little dry skin crack by my thumb nail hurts. Let us know how many stitches you end up with. 



Mulefeather said:


> @*6gun Kid* - OUCH! Hope you are OK!
> @*TuyaGirl* - What a gorgeous stallion. I never understood beating a horse for stumbling, it's not like they plan it. It just makes them lose trust.
> @*RennyPatch* - Welcome!
> 
> I confess that I am tired- I didn't sleep hardly at all on Saturday night after the party at my best friend's house. We were all a little rough and I crawled into bed shortly after I got home about 3. Thankfully not hung over, just tired, and I wound up napping until about 6, and went back to bed at 9!
> 
> I have to babysit my friend's two young kids tonight while they have their last date night for a year - husband is shipping off as an IT contractor to Kuwait. They're a military family so they've gone that long before, it'll be hard but they'll have 100% of their debt paid off after a year.
> 
> Thank goodness it's going to get warmer in the middle of the week so I can go up and see Sully. I'm hoping to have his teeth done later this month so we can work on bitting him, and hopefully once I have some light in the evenings I'll be going up to work him on a more consistent basis.


Mulefeather, that is really nice of you to babysit for your friends. 

Our warmer weather is starting today. I just got back in from taking the dog out and there was a huge difference from yesterday. I'm starting to see patches of bare ground too.


----------



## PoptartShop

@6gun Kid OMG ouch!  Glad you are getting stitches & being smart, though. Whew. Hope you heal quickly.
@RennyPatch welcome to the forum! 
@TuyaGirl beautiful photo! 
@Mulefeather I hope you get some more sleep tonight.  & it's going to get warmer here too in the middle of the week (supposed to be 50F Wed!) so I'm hoping to ride too. :smile:

I confess, WE GOT SNOW THIS WEEKEND...& I in fact, didn't have my lesson because of it.  Dying for this weekend so I can get a lesson in. I didn't ride at all this weekend either, was way too cold/windy/icy. I wish it DIDN'T snow. My car is full of salt, it's a hot mess. :lol:

I'm hoping to ride Wednesday since it'll be like 50F (weather is bipolar here, apparently). Today it was 10F when I left for work...it's freezing out. Ugh. Not a fan. But, I can't complain because I'm in a heated office.

HOWEVER...my office manager is out sick today. My boss is all the way down south of the state at some phone training thing, & I'm stuck here filling in for my office manager...we have some financial people that are here, & they have NOT STOPPED ASKING ME FOR THINGS! I need all statements from this year, all tax returns, etc. I've been so swamped all morning. Barely a chance to breathe. :lol: 

I'm hoping they leave soon but it doesn't look like they are yet. Like, thanks boss, why not throw me to the woods on a Monday! LOL.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

ShirtHotTeez said:


> YaY, when is start date?? :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Now just do your usual best at the motel but dont stress it, you are gone soon woohoo.
> do they know you are going yet? No more put your neck on the line for them.


Not sure of my start date. Still haven't had my meeting with the boss. 

The staff knows I'm leaving, but the owner doesn't. I've given all the employees who would be at risk of being fired when I leave a head's up of what's to come. There's at least three that would be in jeopardy once I leave. 

My maintenance guy freaked out on the owner yesterday. They were on the phone (owner called the maintenance guy on his cell because he didn't believe what I'd told him about something) and the owner had the nerve to tell the maintenance guy that he was smarter than any of us. :eek_color: My maintenance guy absolutely lost it. Yelled at the owner and then hung up on him. Then, I get a phone call from the owner about how he's going to fire the maintenance guy and we need to start looking for a new one and how dare he talk to his boss like that. I said something along the lines of "Why? It didn't seem like that big of a deal to you when multiple employees have done it to you." I got ignored while he painted himself as the complete vicitim. :icon_rolleyes:

I confess that between my clumsiness and DH's clumsiness, it'll be the death of me. Last night after dinner, I was standing at the counter doing dishes and DH came over to put his plate and silverware on the counter next to me. Somehow his plate tipped and the steak knife on his plate slid off the floor and plummeted directly into the base of my middle toe. I usually wear flip flops in the house, so yeah, basically bare feet. Hurt like a son of a ***** and bled a 5" puddle in less than 45 seconds. Now, my foot hurts. :icon_frown:


----------



## PoptartShop

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Not sure of my start date. Still haven't had my meeting with the boss.
> 
> The staff knows I'm leaving, but the owner doesn't. I've given all the employees who would be at risk of being fired when I leave a head's up of what's to come. There's at least three that would be in jeopardy once I leave.
> 
> My maintenance guy freaked out on the owner yesterday. They were on the phone (owner called the maintenance guy on his cell because he didn't believe what I'd told him about something) and the owner had the nerve to tell the maintenance guy that he was smarter than any of us. :eek_color: My maintenance guy absolutely lost it. Yelled at the owner and then hung up on him. Then, I get a phone call from the owner about how he's going to fire the maintenance guy and we need to start looking for a new one and how dare he talk to his boss like that. I said something along the lines of "Why? It didn't seem like that big of a deal to you when multiple employees have done it to you." I got ignored while he painted himself as the complete vicitim. :icon_rolleyes:
> 
> I confess that between my clumsiness and DH's clumsiness, it'll be the death of me. Last night after dinner, I was standing at the counter doing dishes and DH came over to put his plate and silverware on the counter next to me. Somehow his plate tipped and the steak knife on his plate slid off the floor and plummeted directly into the base of my middle toe. I usually wear flip flops in the house, so yeah, basically bare feet. Hurt like a son of a ***** and bled a 5" puddle in less than 45 seconds. Now, my foot hurts. :icon_frown:


Wow the owner sounds like such a douche.:evil: Ugh. Can't wait for you to get outta there. That's a shame. :| The day can't come soon enough so you can have a new fresh start away from all that drama!

Ouch!!! So sorry to hear about your foot!:frown_color: Goodness gracious. Sounds like something that would happen to me too, as I'm also clumsy. Ugh.

I confess, today's been a much smoother day because my office manager is back, HOWEVER...she has bronchitis. I've been staying down in my office all day so I don't even go up there near her, because I'm paranoid about getting sick. Surprised she came in today, I would've been out sick if I were her. 

I have the chiro after work, then I'm just going to relax & probably go to sleep by like 9 tonight. I'm so tired today.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Ugh! Now the owner is texting me! On my freaking DAY OFF!!  He put an ad on Craigslist for a new maintenance guy. Really just want to tell him to figure out who to hire on his own because this is his idea, not mine. I like our maintenance guy and don't want him to leave. The owner is intent on firing him.

Also, one of Aires' pasture mates (Oz, the bay QH that I really like) is for sale. Wish I had the money to buy him. He's a well-trained sweetheart.


----------



## PoptartShop

He shouldn't even be texting on your day off! Screw that! I wouldn't even respond!
That's a shame. He's not going to get respect from anyone if all he does is fire people left and right.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

@DraftyAiresMum good time to hand in your notice :biggrin:

you sure this other 'boss' isn't stringing you along? Press for a start date


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

PoptartShop said:


> He shouldn't even be texting on your day off! Screw that! I wouldn't even respond!
> That's a shame. He's not going to get respect from anyone if all he does is fire people left and right.


Oh, he's not getting answer until Thursday. And I'm tempted for my answer to be "This is your thing. You interview them and figure out who you want to hire. I'm not getting involved."


----------



## PoptartShop

GOOD!  I'd say the same darn thing! 

I confess, I am craving fishsticks...mmmmmmmm I know what I'm making for dinner. :lol:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

ShirtHotTeez said:


> @DraftyAiresMum good time to hand in your notice :biggrin:
> 
> you sure this other 'boss' isn't stringing you along? Press for a start date


I've talked to several people who I trust who know these guys personally and all of them have nothing but amazing things to say about them. They have been super busy as of late due to getting screwed over by a partner and having to clean up the mess from that.


----------



## 6gun Kid

6 stiches, 7 days off work, and semi-decent drugs. Thanks for all the well wishes!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

You got me beat, Kevin. Bet that hurts even more like a son of a ***** than mine does.

I confess that my mother's penchant for the melodramatic has me sighing and rolling my eyes, yet again. Chatted with my oldest brother earlier today. This is the brother who spent 18 years in prison. He brought up a conversation he had with my mom the other day. Apparently she was lamenting that she and my dad are absolute failures as parents and they're considering selling their house and moving to a different city...all because I'm going to work for a (LEGAL) medical marijuana company. My brother pointed out that it wasn't like I just up and decided to be a drug dealer to make extra money. I'll be working in administration for a perfectly legitimate business that is into development and also happens to run a few LEGAL medical marijuana farms. Apparently she'd be fine with it if it was regulated through a pharmacy like other drugs. But, since it's not, it is the end of the world as we know it and I'm a huge disgrace to the family. :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## 6gun Kid

https://search.yahoo.com/search;_yl...-?p=rem+end+of+the+world+video&fr2=sa-gp-&fr=


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

6gun Kid said:


> https://search.yahoo.com/search;_yl...-?p=rem+end+of+the+world+video&fr2=sa-gp-&fr=


:rofl: EXACTLY!!!


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

I confess the weather is great and I feel miserable! Woke up a couple of days ago with bad back, no known reason. Even turning over in bed is agony. :-( I hope it gets better just as quickly!!


----------



## JCnGrace

PoptartShop said:


> GOOD!  I'd say the same darn thing!
> 
> I confess, I am craving fishsticks...mmmmmmmm I know what I'm making for dinner. :lol:


Sorry I can't like your post Poptart, I just can't handle fish.



DraftyAiresMum said:


> You got me beat, Kevin. Bet that hurts even more like a son of a ***** than mine does.
> 
> I confess that my mother's penchant for the melodramatic has me sighing and rolling my eyes, yet again. Chatted with my oldest brother earlier today. This is the brother who spent 18 years in prison. He brought up a conversation he had with my mom the other day. Apparently she was lamenting that she and my dad are absolute failures as parents and they're considering selling their house and moving to a different city...all because I'm going to work for a (LEGAL) medical marijuana company. My brother pointed out that it wasn't like I just up and decided to be a drug dealer to make extra money. I'll be working in administration for a perfectly legitimate business that is into development and also happens to run a few LEGAL medical marijuana farms. Apparently she'd be fine with it if it was regulated through a pharmacy like other drugs. But, since it's not, it is the end of the world as we know it and I'm a huge disgrace to the family. :icon_rolleyes:


Drafty I had to laugh at your post because my mom would be just like yours.



ShirtHotTeez said:


> I confess the weather is great and I feel miserable! Woke up a couple of days ago with bad back, no known reason. Even turning over in bed is agony. :-( I hope it gets better just as quickly!!


Feel better soon ShirtHot, it may be time for a new mattress. I have a sleep number bed on my wish list.


----------



## JCnGrace

I confess that my mind has left the building. Left the big barn after chores and stopped by the little barn, which only houses cats at the moment, to give them some chow, then headed for the house. Halfway down the drive I get to thinking " did I unscrew the hose and drain it?'. It had only been maybe 5 minutes ago and for the life of me I couldn't remember. I knew I had shut it off and pulled it out of the trough but the rest was a total blank. Had to turn around and go look. I had but I must have been asleep when I did it. LOL


----------



## Change

Welcome, @RennyPatch! 6gun will appreciate having a little more testosterone on this thread, especially when us gals start complaining about our ghodsbedammmed bras! LOL!



6gun Kid said:


> I confess I am a moron, cutting open a bag of salt for the water softener at work I sliced my hand open, and am now waiting for my wife to get here and take me for stitches. Stupid, Stupid, Stupid!


Nice bunch of stitches, @6gun Kid! Almost as pretty as my chin when Cally kicked me! ;-) You'll live! It's a long way from your heart (as my Mom used to say). Take care and don't overwork that hand until it's healed, though.



DraftyAiresMum said:


> I confess that my mother's penchant for the melodramatic has me sighing and rolling my eyes, yet again.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think your mother would have survived me as her child. If I had heard of her saying that about me, I'd have dressed up in mesh stockings and a too short skirt and too high heels and showed up at her door with mussed hair at 6 a.m. asking for breakfast, because you know... working the night shift .... (where's the icon for a really evil grin???)
> 
> In your case, though, I might mention how many people really do benefit from the medical properties of marijuana. My son would have given up years ago if not for the relief it provides him from some of the side/after effects of dialysis and too long being on immune-suppression drugs. It also allows him to eat when, without it, 90% of meals come right back up. And all those kids with seizures ... Really, the only reason marijuana is a schedule 1 drug is because the alcohol lobby pushed for it. <getting off soap box now>
> 
> 
> I confess that I am dying of boredom at work right now. Things are always so slow right after the holidays. Of course, in a few weeks, we'll have a new contract awarded, and then my work-life will be chaos and overtime for the next several months, while at the same time the days will be getting longer and I'll be stressing over wanting to be home getting Tango some saddle time! Why, oh why can't I just retire now?????
Click to expand...


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I confess I really miss Roy even though he's only on lease I still miss my baby!


----------



## JCnGrace

Can you go see him Rainaisabelle?


----------



## Rainaisabelle

JCnGrace said:


> Can you go see him Rainaisabelle?


Yes, it's just really weird to not have him around or to not see him


----------



## JCnGrace

I understand, it used to drive me nuts when one of mine was just off to the trainers for 30 days.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

JCnGrace said:


> . . . Feel better soon ShirtHot, it may be time for a new mattress. I have a sleep number bed on my wish list.


 I hope not, I only got this one beginning of last winter!!


----------



## gingerscout

I'll confess I need to find a new job.. I have 3 but one is seasonal, and wrong season for it.. one I love but slow this time of year, and the one I want to get rid of that is busy now that pays the bills.. *sigh* I'm hoping I can find a decent paying one to get rid of 2/3 and remove about 20 hours time from my week.. one can dream right..LOL


----------



## PoptartShop

@*6gun Kid* ow ow ow!  You better take it easy! Nice stitches. :lol:
@*ShirtHotTeez* I hope you feel better. 
@*JCnGrace* that's OK, I actually ended up making some dino nuggets. I'm sucha kid right. LOL.  OMG you need some sleep!!
@*Change* it's been slow here too, makes the days go by super slow. Ugh. 
@RennyPatch I hope you find a new job soon. Hopefully there's a lot of openings in the new year.

HAPPY HUMPDAY!


----------



## TuyaGirl

JCnGrace said:


> I confess that my mind has left the building. Left the big barn after chores and stopped by the little barn, which only houses cats at the moment, to give them some chow, then headed for the house. Halfway down the drive I get to thinking " did I unscrew the hose and drain it?'. It had only been maybe 5 minutes ago and for the life of me I couldn't remember. I knew I had shut it off and pulled it out of the trough but the rest was a total blank. Had to turn around and go look. I had but I must have been asleep when I did it. LOL


Trust me, no one beats me at doing things in automatic pilot and then having my brain shut down. Most times if I go to do two things I only get one done. And then there are the thousand times I have to re check if I closed the barn doors or the gates when I am alone (sometimes being already half the driveway), or the countless times I had to go downstairs (sometimes in my pj's) to make sure my car is locked. It always is, but I just can't rest until I'm sure 
@DraftyAiresMum my mum would never talk to me again, regardless of being a legal company, so I get you. Hope you feel better of your foot soon


----------



## Mulefeather

@DraftyAiresMum – Oh gawd, my father can be a bit melodramatic too so I definitely feel your pain. And it will be so good to get away from that hotel owner, going from bad management to good is like a weight lifting off your shoulders. I’m sure your mother will get over her hysterics when they see you happier, doing better both mentally and financially, and enjoying your work!

@6gun Kid – Oof, thank the lord for good meds. When do your stitches come out?

@TuyaGirl – I am the same way with checking and re-checking things, especially now that I live alone. I figure it pays to be just a little paranoid in this day and age! 

Well, good thing I am having the vet look at Sully next week, BO texted this morning and he has snot coming out of his right nostril- same one he had before when I was working with him in the round pen. Last time he blew one big snot rocket and was fine afterwards, but I’ve got a sneaking suspicion this is related to his teeth. I guess we’ll see what happens.


----------



## cbar

I might be wrong, but I'm thinking that double checking everything is a female thing.  My b/f used to think I was crazy (probably still does). I am always double checking everything too (are the shop lights out, are the gates all closed properly, is the stove off, did I close the fridge, is my hair straightener unplugged.....)


----------



## PoptartShop

@TuyaGirl @Mulefeather I ALWAYS re-check things. I agree with @cbar, it has to be a girl thing! :lol:
Omg, the hair straightener is the story of my life. Always need to make sure it's unplugged. Or that I locked my front door, etc. I live by myself too, so it makes it even more worrisome sometimes! 

I confess, I am FINALLY heading to the barn today after work.  It's like 50F, might get a ride in. If I can't ride because the footing is still crappy in the arena, I might just chill out & groom Redz. Missed him. Haven't seen him in like a week. Stupid weather. Ruins everything I swear.
Tomorrow's going to be like 60F so I'm definitely riding after work. So bipolar the weather is, but I need to enjoy every chance I can of getting to the barn!


----------



## Tazzie

I double check everything too :lol: it's bad!!

And lucky @PoptartShop!! It's nice temperature wise here, but RAINING! I just checked the weather for our area. Rain forecast for every single day until next Friday, when we are going to Michigan to go bridesmaid dress shopping. So, no riding for me :sad: I'll get to see my baby girl tonight though, so that's something!


----------



## PoptartShop

@Tazzie yeah, but it's supposed to rain from like 7-11PM tonight.  
Although...I am happy it rained LAST night because all the salt on my car (it was so filthy) got cleaned off. 

I'm sure Izzie will be super happy to see you on this rainy day!  At least you'll get to see her. Bridesmaid dress shopping should be fun too. What color did they choose?


----------



## Mulefeather

@PoptartShop - My big one is always the front door and basement door! I also keep my bedroom door locked when I sleep. 

Good news! BO's husband did tonight's feed, and Sully's nose is clear and dry. I'm going to keep an eye on it and make sure it doesn't return, but it seems to be he gets a big snot glob every so often and then he's fine.


----------



## JCnGrace

I confess that I have to get my sorry butt out of bed early (for me) tomorrow because it's farrier day and I hate waking up to an alarm clock. Back in my working days I could sleep right through an alarm and now I about hit the ceiling it scares me so bad. LOL


----------



## PoptartShop

Glad his nose was clear & dry! They definitely do get snotty sometimes. :lol: @*JCnGrace* ahhh you better set like 5 alarms! LOL.

I confess, finally saw Redz last night. Only rode for like 10mins in the arena, it was kinda mushy & crappy so couldn't really do much. Hoping to ride tonight again for longer, but it did rain this morning so more mud! But at least it'll be like 55-60F when I get to the barn...so weird it's a warm day in January, but I can't complain.

After he ate some din-din before turnout, trying to sniff me for treats. :lol: Love this goober! After I took this he came right up and licked me. So freaking cute.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Change said:


> I don't think your mother would have survived me as her child. If I had heard of her saying that about me, I'd have dressed up in mesh stockings and a too short skirt and too high heels and showed up at her door with mussed hair at 6 a.m. asking for breakfast, because you know... working the night shift .... (where's the icon for a really evil grin???)
> 
> In your case, though, I might mention how many people really do benefit from the medical properties of marijuana. My son would have given up years ago if not for the relief it provides him from some of the side/after effects of dialysis and too long being on immune-suppression drugs. It also allows him to eat when, without it, 90% of meals come right back up. And all those kids with seizures ... Really, the only reason marijuana is a schedule 1 drug is because the alcohol lobby pushed for it. <getting off soap box now>


Oh, she and I have had the pros/cons debate over MMJ *many* times. DH uses it to help with his PTSD, ADHD, anxiety, and for pain relief. Even seeing the difference in him between when he's smoked and when he hasn't, she _still_ clings to all the BS propaganda put out there, rather than the real-life facts she can see with her own eyes. She maintains that marijuana is a "gateway drug" to the hard stuff, like meth and coke. Yeah, no. DH was addicted to meth for several years. He turned to meth because his doctor cut him off from Vicodin after his accident because he had become addicted. Meth was the only thing that gave him the same relief/feeling that the Vicodin did. So, it was the legal painkillers that got him addicted on the hard stuff, not marijuana. She tries to act like he's an exception, not the general rule. :icon_rolleyes: She also swears that MMJ edibles are marketed to kids, simply because they're in the form of gummies and other sweets. Nope. That's been found to be the best vehicle for people who don't want to smoke, but still want the relief provided by MMJ. In no way, shape, or form are edibles "marketed to kids." Yet more propaganda that she believes.


----------



## gingerscout

what the real problem is now is the heroin epidemic, they mix it with fentanol between me and my brother who is younger we have known at least 10 people die from it in a year and a half or so.. my cousin who is a senior in high school swears its easier to get heroin over ANYTHING, if your underage.. even easier than getting cigerattes


----------



## Tazzie

You'd love my mom, Drafty. She signs any petition she can to legalize it for any reason :lol: it's no worse than alcohol!

Heroin is a HUGE issue here too :/ so many lost to it. My sister in law works in the ED, and says she sees a lot of OD patients. Just sad.

And it wont stop raining! UGH! I have ZERO hope to ride for like the next week. Which is fine since next week I'll be doing 4 10 hour days. But man. Izzie got her feet trimmed yesterday and tried on her new jammies. She was quite embarrassed :lol:










Was trying to do a creative, artsy shot here :lol:










I have a lot more, but I don't want to bog the thread down with so many :lol: And ignore the barn we were in. It's their tractor storage building. The dirt road out to their barn is impassable with cars/trucks during winter (causes HUGE ruts; so we will NOT drive out there even though others do). We had to play tractor tetris to give us an area for her to get trimmed in. She's totally fine being in there lol


----------



## PoptartShop

Izzie is sucha beauty in blue!!!! I love it! 
She really is stunning!!!!!


----------



## kimberpony1

. .


----------



## gingerscout

I confess I want to go ride.. weather has been absolute garbage lately, been really sick last week, and below zero lots of ice etc... Haven't felt like it till today, I know I have an indoor maybe tomorrow after work.. been over a week.. hes probably wondering where I've been..lol


----------



## kimberpony1

My instructor makes me work really hard--which I love, however he is looking for perfection and sometimes overwhelms me and doesn't make instructions clear. He is wonderful at his job and I have learned a lot from him. Sadly my horse died recently(at age 35) and I now lease a horse, he came from a different country and I had already started leased the horse before he came(he has it set up with my old instructor so that he can stay there for free if he gives lessons and trains her horses) and he completely ignores it and I am often times on a different mare(because he puts other students on the mare. It really frustrates me, but I am shy and two afraid to approach him, I tried to once and I literally couldn't say anything at all. I really don't know what to do.


----------



## gingerscout

I confess why can I not see who visits my page it just says I have so many visitors, every page I go to lists who visits them, I'd like to see so I can visit their page so to speak..LOL


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

kimberpony1 said:


> My instructor makes me work really hard--which I love, however he is looking for perfection and sometimes overwhelms me and doesn't make instructions clear. He is wonderful at his job and I have learned a lot from him. Sadly my horse died recently(at age 35) and I now lease a horse, he came from a different country and I had already started leased the horse before he came(he has it set up with my old instructor so that he can stay there for free if he gives lessons and trains her horses) and he completely ignores it and I am often times on a different mare(because he puts other students on the mare. It really frustrates me, but I am shy and two afraid to approach him, I tried to once and I literally couldn't say anything at all. I really don't know what to do.


I gather the instructor is from another country, not your old horse? Just the way its written! By which I take it you find him a bit hard to understand at times?


Kimber you need to learn to stand up for yourself. Do you think you might be better off with your old instructor? 

Do you get to ride 'your' mare at other times than the lessons? Leasing means you are paying for the use of the horse as your own, with any specific requirements noted (such as your new instructor can use her for lessons). But, it NEEDs to be in writing so there is no argument about the contract. i.e how many hours a week can the instructor use the mare; that he can only use her so many days and how many times per day, etc (she will need days off). And if you are leasing you should be able to ride at times other than lessons.

If you are not riding at other times you would be better to just pay for the lessons and take what horse you are given, and stop paying the other instructor for leasing. But speak to the horse’s owner first because they are probably unaware of what is happening. 

I am picturing that you are quite young? It is tempting to do nothing to avoid conflict, but you aren't ever going to feel better about this situation. 

Take an older person with you to help sort this out. Someone who can speak firmly but fairly on your behalf. Or perhaps the horse’s owner can go with you to re-establish the rules. Really, you all need something in writing. 

It is OK to speak up when something is wrong at any time. Just be sure of your facts and be polite. If the other person gets angry, it us usually because they know they are in the wrong!!

Please do something to fix this. Let us know how you get on. And good luck


----------



## JCnGrace

RennyPatch said:


> I confess why can I not see who visits my page it just says I have so many visitors, every page I go to lists who visits them, I'd like to see so I can visit their page so to speak..LOL


I don't know how any of that stuff works so can't help you out. Maybe if you contacted one of the moderators they could.


----------



## JCnGrace

I confess that it's rare for me to want a cell phone but I wished I had one today just so I could take pics. 

Farrier brought his 3 or 4 year old granddaughter with him and she wanted to help so at first her job was to give them each a treat when Pap finished. Eventually she wanted to do more and so took over my job of holding the lead while they were getting trimmed. It was just too cute seeing this tiny girl, who couldn't even reach their noses unless they lowered their heads for her, hanging onto the tail end of the rope with the rest of it hanging on the ground. LOL Out of the 8 we did today I think she held on to all but 3 of them, the first 2 because she hadn't thought of it yet and the 3rd because he sometimes tries to move around a bit but even he was good today. I have to admit I was a bit proud of the herd for doing so well with her since they aren't around children that small very often.


----------



## PoptartShop

@kimberpony1, you should definitely speak up to him. Nothing wrong with sticking up for yourself, the trainer should be helping you & encouraging you, not looking for perfection. Not the way to go about training! Just have a talk with him, and I agree to get something put into writing so there's no confusion on both sides. You should be able to ride the mare more since you are paying to lease her. Definitely bring it to their attention, or stop leasing the mare if they keep it up; that's just unfair. Good luck! :smile: & I second bringing someone with you if you get nervous to speak up! 
@RennyPatch yes ask a mod, that's pretty odd. & I didn't mean for that to rhyme, I promise. :lol:
@JCnGrace that sounds SO cute! It's adorable seeing kiddos work with the horses. I can't take it, my friend at the barn has a 7 year old & every time she works with the horses I'm like GAH THAT'S SO CUTE! LOL. Awww.  That's so adorable. 

I confess, I had SUCH a good time at the barn last night. Me & my friend went in the arena at first, but it was still a bit crappy the footing so we hopped off & just walked our horses down the driveway of the barn & into the neighborhood, just walked around. It was so fun! I love bonding.  There was a full moon too which was pretty cool. 

I'm really hoping my lesson won't be canceled AGAIN tomorrow morning. There's a chance of snow, so fingers crossed it is after my lesson time & not during. I haven't had a lesson in a month or so. Ugh.


----------



## SwissMiss

@JCnGrace, it's amazing how sometimes horses are simply saints around small children  My DD (who is 4) loves to come to the barn and help. One time she was sweeping the barn aisle and the broom is easily double her length - She did a pretty good job, but it looked sooo adorable.


----------



## Mulefeather

Argh well it was too good to last - I went up Wednesday night to check on Sully and the snot was back! My poor boy. I texted the barn owners and we started him on antibiotics yesterday morning.


----------



## PoptartShop

Mulefeather said:


> Argh well it was too good to last - I went up Wednesday night to check on Sully and the snot was back! My poor boy. I texted the barn owners and we started him on antibiotics yesterday morning.


Oh no!:sad::sad: I hope the antibiotics kick in ASAP! No fun having a snotty nose.


----------



## cbar

TGIF everyone! Finally! Not sure what it is about the first few weeks in January that feel like absolute Torture!!! 

I confess I've been battling an eye infection all week which makes me look like quasimodo (sans hump back). I'm supposed to go to a friend's birthday party tomorrow night, but thinking that won't work out  At least our weather is supposed to get a bit nicer (it's been in the -20's celsius...forever!) So MAYBE some riding time? Fingers crossed! I'd be happy to just brush a horse even  

Hope everyone is having a great Friday!


----------



## JCnGrace

Mulefeather said:


> Argh well it was too good to last - I went up Wednesday night to check on Sully and the snot was back! My poor boy. I texted the barn owners and we started him on antibiotics yesterday morning.


I hope Sully is snot free soon. Did the vet come out yet, I can't remember when you said his appointment was?


----------



## Mulefeather

JCnGrace said:


> I hope Sully is snot free soon. Did the vet come out yet, I can't remember when you said his appointment was?


Not yet, because we've got so many horses at the stable the vet comes out once a month on a regular day. She's been on the vet team at the PA Farm Show this week, so next week she'll be out - normally it's the 2nd Thursday of every month.


----------



## gingerscout

I confess call me old fashoned, but if I tell someone I am going to do something.. I darn well do it.. and in the case something comes up that I cannot control I try to reschedule to as soon as humanely possible for everyone.. why do people continue to do it to me then.. It has made me cut a few people out of my life recently.. some of which had been a big part of my life.. but don't lead me around.. don't lie to me.. and if your not serious.. just say it.. lying just makes me more upset. I don't need 50 excuses and soon, and in a week or two from people over and over for 6 months.. especially if my money is involved.. you want it.. do your end of the bargain, or I will find someone who will


----------



## PoptartShop

@*cbar* ouch, I hope your eye feels better.

OH! Forgot to mention my little accident last night...
I was helping feed after my ride, was doing hay, went to open the gates to one of the pastures & when I placed my finger on the little lever that pushes in to open it, it snapped my finger! Pinched my darn thumb!  Luckily it was the side of it, but still. Whew! Worst place to have a band-aid, especially when trying to text. :lol: 
We sure are a mess lately aren't we?!!! 
@RennyPatch that's not cool at all, I hate people like that. People need to be straight-forward & right to the point. Like, yes or no, you will or you won't. Ugh. & liars definitely don't need to be in your life. Screw them.

I confess, it looks like the snow won't start until 2PM tomorrow...so...looks like I WILL *fingers crossed* have my lesson in the AM! It'll be cold again tomorrow, but I'll just wear thermals.  AH!


----------



## Mulefeather

@*RennyPatch* - If it takes someone more than twice to do something, I assume the answer is "no" and move on. I am a big proponent of actions speaking louder than words. 
@*PoptartShop* - Ouch! I hope your finger feels better! There is nothing worse than getting a pinch or a hit to a finger, especially in the cold when it seems to hurt 10 times worse. 

I confess my brain may be completely wrapped up in horses lately - my boyfriend suggested watching the movie "Sully", which is about the pilot Chesley Sullenbarger, who my horse is actually named for. I admit I had a brain fart and nearly asked "Why do you want to watch my horse?" :lol:

Is anyone else experiencing severe winter mush-brain lately? I'm guessing it's part of the Seasonal Affective Disorder, but I get to a point where I feel like I can barely remember my own name and to put pants on some days.


----------



## cbar

haha.. @Mulefeather - I totally get you! Although, when it's as cold as it has been, wouldn't take long to realize if pants were missing  

I feel like I've been in a bit of haze lately too. Can't really blame the holidays as it was like that before Christmas - I blame it mostly on the weather (winter-time-blues). 

Did you end up watching that movie? If so, was it any good? It is on my list of 'to-see'. I was bored at work today so ended up ordering a bunch of horsey-movies from amazon  They were so cheap, and I couldn't stop myself.


----------



## JCnGrace

Yeah, give us a review of the movie, @Mulefeather. Dish has it available to rent at the moment and I've been thinking about it.


----------



## JCnGrace

I confess that since the weather is supposed to be crappy for the next few days I started on a 1000 piece jigsaw puzzle this afternoon. I only have about 900 more pieces to look through to get all the border ones sorted out. :rofl:


----------



## JCnGrace

Hey cool, we just hit 600 pages!


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

lol JC. I have a Lord of the Rings 1000 piece jigsaw, last time I did it there was ONE piece missing - Bilbo's face!!! I keep looking out for a second hand one the same. Even if there were pieces missing I would have to be incredibly unlucky for it to have the same piece missing!! I hope I haven't lost more pieces in the mean time!!!


----------



## JCnGrace

ShirtHotTeez said:


> lol JC. I have a Lord of the Rings 1000 piece jigsaw, last time I did it there was ONE piece missing - Bilbo's face!!! I keep looking out for a second hand one the same. Even if there were pieces missing I would have to be incredibly unlucky for it to have the same piece missing!! I hope I haven't lost more pieces in the mean time!!!


I get mad if there's a piece missing and toss the whole thing in the trash. Since I come from a puzzle loving family we pass them around so this happens quite often. The last one I did got passed down from mom and she had an extra piece in there which means I either already tossed the one it went to, will be doing one with a missing piece or my sister has the puzzle it belongs to LOL


----------



## Zexious

Oh my goodness, your post killed me, Shirt xD
I can think of no better 1,000 piece puzzle than a Lord of the Rings puzzle, and no better piece to be missing than Bilbo's face xD I cry.

I confess I haven't popped into this thread in a long time~


----------



## tinyliny

*puzzles lovers unite!*

I confess to also loving jigsaw puzzles, but being totally unprepared for how hard this 1,500 piece puzzle was. It took 3 adults 3 days of off and on work to finish it. here is my son and the finished puzzle (all pieces were there, though there were times we were SURE a piece MUST be missing, since we could not for the life of us find it)


----------



## Zexious

^Wow, what an impressive puzzle!

I'd love to do one with Boyfriend, but I confess he does not have the focus for something like that...


----------



## gingerscout

I used to love doing puzzles, haven't done one in years, dogs, kids and lack of time and place to leave one set up till I can finish is hindering that.. I have 4 or so I would love to try to build again.. saw a huge one like 5k pieces on sale not too long ago I debated buying.. I saw online an 18k piece puzzle of the Sistine Chapel.. wonder how long that would take to put together..LOL


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

I confess my eyesight is worse than i thought.

Got up this morning after DH brought me coffee in bed. First stop loo (single room separate from bathroom). So as i sit down I happen to look up and there is this HUGE bug above the door. I'm like "Na, out of here". DH used to do bug patrol, but just hasn't got the breathing capacity for it now, so I usually have fly-spray handy. Do you think I could find it?!! Obviously I was quite distressed to the point even DH made an effort to help find fly-spray. We get cockroaches from time to time but this was MASSIVE *shudder*. As DH walked past loo i told him to check it was still there... it was huge, but it was a snail :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

After I sat down with laptop, I saw the fly-spray behind tv!!!

If you don't know what a cockroach is, google it. I am not getting a pic for you *shudder*


----------



## tinyliny

years ago when I was living in Tokyo, in a tiny old apartment, I went to minuscule kitchen and was reaching for something above the half-size refrigerator, when I saw what looked like MOUSE on the fridge. I froze with my hand in the air and was about to call my husband, when the 'mouse' FLEW down and landed on top of my foot.

now, I am NOT a screamer. but . . I SCREAMED! 

that 'mouse' was a gigantic cockroach, and it FLEW at me!!!! I still shudder. 27 years later.


----------



## TuyaGirl

JCnGrace said:


> Hey cool, we just hit 600 pages!


Yay!! I was precisely thinking of that when I came in 

I used to spend hours making puzzles with my best friend when I was living with her. Just us and a glass of liquor, lol!! Good times 

Today I was so MAD when I arrived to the barn!! In the paddock picture below do you see any chestnut (I never know if the colour is chestnut or chesnut? ) horse? Neither did I, and it's Tuya's paddock. BO rented part of the property to the new owner himself, and tractors were plowing to sow oats, on the land where this geldings were. The lighter one is the one that bucks sometimes, btw. He tried to put them with another gelding in a pasture, but things didn't go well, so he put them there temporarily, until he resets the fencing area. I know it's temporary and next week things will be back to normal, but arghhhhh!!!! I'm glad he didn't put Tuya there anyway, there would have been a bucking fit and with the blankets I always fear the worst... 
I am really tired of all this transition phase since the property was sold, hoping everything settles soon.

Then chatting with BO and his son I was told not only the greenies were sold (hurray for them!), but son's horse as well. I was so sad, I became really attached to that horse, I was there since the day he came, a plain dangerous animal, affraid of own shadow, and watched him and the kid grow together. They were a true team, but BO's son wants a pure breed Lusitano. I asked him if he was sorry for him and if he went to a good home, he said he is still on trial for a bullfight rider and if things go right I might watch him on tv  (if I saw bullfight, which I hate and I don't).

Anyway I will miss that beautiful horse, I used to call him Big Red, Tuya lost her paddock friend. Picture below (that is BO's son in our traditional riding outfit), I like to give faces to the horses


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

@tinyliny *shudder*


----------



## gingerscout

Cockroaches are creepy.. and I'm a guy.. but what really brings up the nope factor is palmetto bugs.. big cockroaches with wings.. that love to dive bomb you as you walk by:hide:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I confess that I'm just done. My maintenance guy quit yesterday. Just walked out. It was because of the owner's wife and her attitude. So, now I have to break in a new maintenance guy.


----------



## JCnGrace

I thought the owner was going to fire him anyway Drafty. When are you going to be able to leave that place? About the time I think things couldn't get any worse for you at that job, they do. 

One of my sisters headed out your way for the weekend because her grandson was playing in a baseball tournament but in the Phoenix area. She was not happy with the weather forecast and had to repack her suitcase the day before she left from summer clothes to warmer ones. LOL


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

The owner is all talk when it comes to actually firing people. My maintenance guy and the owner were all ready to "kiss and make up," but then the owner's wife opened her big mouth and the maintenance guy just lost it. We call the owner's wife his "spine" because he always brings her along when he wants to confront someone. :icon_rolleyes:

I'm supposed to be meeting with the new boss this week sometime. I know it seems like I'm being strung along, but you have to remember that they just had someone embezzle $1.6 million from them, so they're having to clean up that mess and get things going with getting the operation back on track.


----------



## Zexious

^I hope the meeting goes well and happens, Drafty! <3

Tuyfa -- That's a bummer ): He sure is a handsome horse. 

I confess that I had a /terrible/ day yesterday. 
I just like... spent all day moping and crying. I was bummed that I couldn't feasibly attend the stock show on crutches. Then I tried to make fried oysters for dinner... Between the saffron and the oysters themselves it was an expensive recipe... they turned out like absolute garbage. The Saffron Aoli's consistency was super watery and so far off the mark, and the oysters (even fried) tasted like snot. On top of all of that it took me four hours. 
The disclaimer to the story above is that I'm a complete novice in the kitchen. Realistically, I probably shouldn't have chosen such a difficult recipe...
I just bawled and bawled xD

Today is looking better, though c:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

@Zexious :hug: Cooking disasters are the worst. Something sounds SO good and then you make it and it's absolute crap and you feel like such a failure. Chin up, though. Now you know what you have trouble with, so you can choose a much simpler recipe next time and set yourself up for success.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@DraftyAiresMum will the drama ever end? Hope you get out of there fast!

@Zexious I had to look up for the meaning of crutches, hope you recover soon.
About cooking, well, all the time spent at the barn and / or around animals didn't help developing my skills, so don't feel bad, could have chosen something else, but we learn from mistakes, right? 

I saw a man riding a bull today, saddle and all, and almost got out of the road (I was driving). Wish I could have taken a picture


----------



## Zexious

^A bull?! How cool! I'd love to ride a bull <3

Thanks for all the kind words, friends <3<3 
Boyfriend was a very good sport about the whole thing. Just ate everything with a smile xD I know this is very 'first world problem' but man, was it a disappointment! xD
Maybe I should just stick to making cocktails..?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

@Zexious, my favorite recipes are comfort food. Easy to make and hearty. I have a chicken and rice recipe that is amazing (it was my grandma's). Crock pot beef stew is a good one (i like finding recipes online or on Pinterest).


----------



## JCnGrace

Zexious said:


> ^I hope the meeting goes well and happens, Drafty! <3
> 
> Tuyfa -- That's a bummer ): He sure is a handsome horse.
> 
> I confess that I had a /terrible/ day yesterday.
> I just like... spent all day moping and crying. I was bummed that I couldn't feasibly attend the stock show on crutches. Then I tried to make fried oysters for dinner... Between the saffron and the oysters themselves it was an expensive recipe... they turned out like absolute garbage. The Saffron Aoli's consistency was super watery and so far off the mark, and the oysters (even fried) tasted like snot. On top of all of that it took me four hours.
> The disclaimer to the story above is that I'm a complete novice in the kitchen. Realistically, I probably shouldn't have chosen such a difficult recipe...
> I just bawled and bawled xD
> 
> Today is looking better, though c:



I had the exact same reaction the first time I ever tried to fry chicken. It was inedible to say the least. Now I'm a pro at it so hang in there and keep trying.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

@Zexious we all have stories like that. you get better with practice, estimating times and such. Heck, I used to be able to burn toast so bad the birds wouldn't eat it


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

ShirtHotTeez said:


> Heck, I used to be able to burn toast so bad the birds wouldn't eat it


My mom is almost 72 and STILL can burn a piece of bread to the point that it's inedible. She's an amazing cook, but sometimes can be very forgetful. :lol:


----------



## gingerscout

my mom is the only person who burned hot dogs boiling them in water.. she set it and forget it so to speak and went to work.. the water boiled out and the hotdogs melted to the pan ruining it


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

RennyPatch said:


> my mom is the only person who burned hot dogs boiling them in water.. she set it and forget it so to speak and went to work.. the water boiled out and the hotdogs melted to the pan ruining it


:vs-king: I guess she is the winner lol. some things you just never live down!!!


----------



## cbar

@Zexious - sorry to hear about your cooking disaster. The more you try, the better you get though. I attempted to make homemade bread this weekend and it turned out like garbage. After mixing it all up and waiting another hour to find out IT DIDN'T RISE...well, I was PO'd. It got chucked out. I was mad, but couldn't help but laugh about it.  

I confess that the weather was SO nice this weekend! I actually got to brush all 3 horses on Saturday, and finally went riding today. Aside from acting like a douche when I stopped at the neighbor's, Tiger was a very well-behaved boy. Not bad for not being ridden more than once in the last.....3 months.


----------



## Change

Re cockroaches & palmetto bugs: When we lived on Okinawa, we used to ask them for permission before removing something from the fridge! ;-) Seriously, though - we lived off post in a Japanese house. Their bathrooms aren't designed for showering, so as part of the Americanization of the house, they simply punched holes in the concrete block to hang the shower curtain. We had only been living there a few days and I was taking a shower. My hair was shampooed and I glanced up toward the edge of the shower curtain and there was a cockroach that had to be 2" long! I raced out of the bathroom, butt nekkid and covered in shampoo! LOL. I learned from locals that the best way to eliminate both cockroaches and palmettos without using bug sprays (which the cockroaches seem to enjoy and beg for more of). Just dust baking soda in all the places you might find them. It's safe for mammals bug kills any insect that cleans itself. They don't have a means of expelling gas! 

Re cooking disasters: When my high school insisted that all girls take home economics, my Mom went on the warpath! She informed the principal that she was quite capable of teaching me to cook and sew, and if I wanted to take wood-shop or vocational agriculture instead, then the school had no right to discriminate because I am a girl. She threatened to SUE!!! Needless to say, I didn't have to take home ec. Fast forward a few years. I'm married and we've moved into our first house. The water line busts during the night, and I need water to brush my teeth, so I grab ice-cubes from the freezer, put them in a pan and set them on the (electric) stove burner to melt. I leave the kitchen for a few minutes and there's this gawdawful BANG!! HISS!! and POP!!! I managed to not only burn ice, but managed to burn a hole in the pan, letting ice-melt run down into the stove and short out the burner. That was almost 40 years ago and my (now-ex) DH still teases me about it.  I am a much better cook, now!

The weather here was nice this weekend, but my tractor is still in the shop. Since it was too cold last weekend, I ended up mucking out about 4 cart loads of manure on Friday and another one on Saturday! I brushed both (mud-covered) horses just to walk out this morning to feed and find two mud-covered horses. {sigh} Today, I worked both horses on basic ground work and just messed around with them in between laundry loads. Weather is supposed to be nice all week, and raining over the weekend. I just can't win!


----------



## tinyliny

burn ice????? !!! is that even possible?

I can relate to @Zexious's cooking tragedy. I think , sometimes, the disaster that results is in proportion to the amount of excited expectation you have. the bigger you imagine it being, the harder it falls. 

but, then, every now and then . . . . . you pull one off, and it makes you willing to try all over again.

you can put as much time into a failure as you can into a success. no quarantees in cooking.


----------



## JCnGrace

Change said:


> Re cockroaches & palmetto bugs: When we lived on Okinawa, we used to ask them for permission before removing something from the fridge! ;-) Seriously, though - we lived off post in a Japanese house. Their bathrooms aren't designed for showering, so as part of the Americanization of the house, they simply punched holes in the concrete block to hang the shower curtain. We had only been living there a few days and I was taking a shower. My hair was shampooed and I glanced up toward the edge of the shower curtain and there was a cockroach that had to be 2" long! I raced out of the bathroom, butt nekkid and covered in shampoo! LOL. I learned from locals that the best way to eliminate both cockroaches and palmettos without using bug sprays (which the cockroaches seem to enjoy and beg for more of). Just dust baking soda in all the places you might find them. It's safe for mammals bug kills any insect that cleans itself. They don't have a means of expelling gas!
> 
> Re cooking disasters: When my high school insisted that all girls take home economics, my Mom went on the warpath! She informed the principal that she was quite capable of teaching me to cook and sew, and if I wanted to take wood-shop or vocational agriculture instead, then the school had no right to discriminate because I am a girl. She threatened to SUE!!! Needless to say, I didn't have to take home ec. Fast forward a few years. I'm married and we've moved into our first house. The water line busts during the night, and I need water to brush my teeth, so I grab ice-cubes from the freezer, put them in a pan and set them on the (electric) stove burner to melt. I leave the kitchen for a few minutes and there's this gawdawful BANG!! HISS!! and POP!!! I managed to not only burn ice, but managed to burn a hole in the pan, letting ice-melt run down into the stove and short out the burner. That was almost 40 years ago and my (now-ex) DH still teases me about it.  I am a much better cook, now!
> 
> The weather here was nice this weekend, but my tractor is still in the shop. Since it was too cold last weekend, I ended up mucking out about 4 cart loads of manure on Friday and another one on Saturday! I brushed both (mud-covered) horses just to walk out this morning to feed and find two mud-covered horses. {sigh} Today, I worked both horses on basic ground work and just messed around with them in between laundry loads. Weather is supposed to be nice all week, and raining over the weekend. I just can't win!



Too funny about burning ice!


We've had nothing but rain and drizzle for days now. Better than it being the ice they said we might get but I've got some heavy duty chores waiting on me when it clears up.


----------



## PoptartShop

My finger is still a bit messed up but it's healing. :lol: Silly me.

I confess, I DID have a lesson this weekend! Finally the weather didn't intrude.  I was a bit rusty, but I did pretty well. We did some no-stirrup work, about 6 counts around the right sitting, posting, & 2-pointing. MY THIGHS ARE KILLING ME. LOL.
Did more work with Redz's canter too. Trying to get my balance right with him. 

I hope everyone had a nice weekend. I literally did nothing but my lesson & stayed in Netflixing/watching On Demand. Pretty relaxing weekend. Saturday after my lesson it started freezing raining so I was like NOPE staying in my pj's the rest of the day.


----------



## Mulefeather

@Zexious - Aww, that really stinks! Just remember that cooking is, for all intents and purposes, a science experiment. You try different things and see what works! I also love poking through recipe forums on Reddit, or finding things online that others have tried and commented on - I find it helps to know if the recipe itself is something that needs tweaking, or your approach. Also, proper tools count for a lot in that science experiment! If you haven't already, try looking up episodes of the show "Good Eats" by Alton Brown. He spends a lot of time explaining the science behind why food turns out the way it does.

And we did not watch "Sully" the other night, I got to NY at about 8:30 and both of us were just feeling exhausted for one reason or another. But over the weekend we binged "A Series of Unfortunate Events" which was REALLY funny, and we're both big fans of Neil Patrick Harris.


----------



## Zexious

It's so nice to hear that not everyone is born "Betty Crocker"!
Boyfriend is a chef, (I may have said elsewhere on the thread he was a radiologist... he decided that wasn't for him, after hundreds of hours of school and thousands of dollars... but don't get me started on that!) so cooking for him is extra daunting. He's always a good sport about it. Ugh.

I just get so frustrated with things I'm not naturally at least average at!


----------



## PoptartShop

@*Zexious* awwww it's okay, trust me not everything comes out right!  I hope today is a better day for you, cheer up! Heck, I can barely even COOK. :lol: I'm good at making chicken, fish, pasta & grilled cheese...that's about it. & using the Crockpot too hahaha. Plus not every recipe comes out like the picture or like they say it should. Make it your own! 
@*Change* burning ice sounds like fun! :lol: LOL I didn't know that was possible either.
@*Mulefeather* so it's good????? I heard mixed things about it, I'm going to check it out this week. I loved the books when I was little.  @DraftyAiresMum I really hope you meet with the boss this week, that'd be great. You need to get outta there!

Weather-wise, it's a sunny cold day here but it looks like the next few days will be RAIN.


----------



## Zexious

^We've got snow in the forecast, here. Ugh v.v


----------



## gingerscout

usually were under snow this time of year but its 50's.. I'll take it..lol, problem is its done nothing but rain for days and everything is either standing water or thick soupy mud. I was supposed to go on my first trail ride of the year on Wed, but now supposed to rain and with all the mud maybe in a week or two. First actual trail ride on a horse other than mine.. and first on a draft as well.. I only have ridden one once before for a short time.. now for a couple of hours on a trail sounds fun.. besides riding a clyde is a lot of fun I heard..lol


----------



## PoptartShop

No snow here, it was 'supposed' to snow Saturday but literally snowed for 5mins then went back to raining. I'm glad I got my lesson in early. Rain sucks too though. 
@RennyPatch awww I hope you get out in the saddle soon! Trail riding will be a good time for sure. 
It's going up to the 50's here too, which is exciting. I just wish it wasn't gonna rain so much this week.


----------



## gingerscout

I ment only rode a draft once before.. not rode once before..ha ha ha


----------



## GMA100

I confess I love the warm weather south GA has! I can still go barefoot around! We went to a lake yesterday, we didn't go swimming, but we could of. I got some cool pics of the lake and of course a few of my pup Ida, she had to bring her ball along with us.


----------



## PoptartShop

I am SO jealous @GMA100! That looks like beautiful weather! 
Ida is so cute, I bet she's loving it!
Beautiful lake.
@RennyPatch LOL I understand. :lol: I've rode a draft before too, it was a pretty cool experience. They're huge!

I confess, it's raining today. Wooooooo. Not getting to the barn today, I have the chiro after work. Tomorrow it isn't going to rain (hopefully) so I'm hoping to get a nice ride in. Gah.
& yes, my thighs are STILL sore from the no-stirrup work in my lesson Saturday. LOL, you'd think I rode something else all weekend with how much they hurt.
Too far? :lol: :rofl:


----------



## 6gun Kid

I confess it has been several days since I have been on here, but I am caught up. Kudos to those that can do puzzles.... no, as in none, patience here for the darned things. I had a room mate once who was absolutely bonkers for them. I watched him do a 1500 piece puzzle one time that was all white with a single blueberry in the middle! @*Zexious* as everyone has said cooking is a learned skill, I am quite a good cook now (and seriously considering a mid life change to culinary school once DW is done with her masters), but that wasn't always the case! @*PoptartShop* welcome to the world of the one handed!
I grew up in Southeast Texas where we have cockroaches big enough to saddle, so they don't really bother me, and as a kid on the loose, they made great targets for my trusty bb gun.
I spent most of the week, on the farm in SE Texas, hunting, because I was off work, and while I had cell reception and could facebook, my phone and the facebook app don't get along. So I hope I am caught up and didn't leave any one out!


----------



## TuyaGirl

@GMA100 barefoot? Oh, I envy you so much!! A cold front is hitting us tomorrow, with lots of freezing wind. On Saturday my hands nearly froze picking the wheelbarrow. No snow, but soooo cold. Lovely pictures and pup


----------



## PoptartShop

@6gun Kid was wondering where you were. All the testosterone was gone! :lol:
Yeah, it's healing nicely but still a pain in the butt because trying to text with a band-aid on your thumb isn't exactly fun. LOL.

How did hunting go?!  That's awesome!! I'm sure it was fun!
@TuyaGirl cold here too today, although supposed to go into the 50's the rest of the week...but rain of course. Ugh.


----------



## gingerscout

going to admit.. lots of mud everywhere.. I feel like our house is going to sink in quicksand.. if that's possible.. I want to get out and ride more but all the arenas are the kind you will lose your boots in.. so it needs to dry. I hopped on my daughters pony to ride him bareback to the barn because I was being lazy.. and the little booger happily obliged.. I expected him to flip out and be like walk yourself up there I'm no taxi.. the path was fine till we got near the barn then the mud got deep and I got off.. whole 90 second ride.. woo hoo me...LOL


----------



## PoptartShop

@RennyPatch Ugh I hate the mud!  Hopefully the arena dries ASAP so you can get a decent ride in. Hey, 90 seconds is better than zero right?! :lol:


----------



## Zexious

Renny -- Hope things dry up, soon! What does your forecast look like?

I confess we're finally nailing down some plans for our move!
We've decided on leaving either the seventh or the 14th of April. I'm so excited! <3


----------



## GMA100

TuyaGirl said:


> @GMA100 barefoot? Oh, I envy you so much!! A cold front is hitting us tomorrow, with lots of freezing wind. On Saturday my hands nearly froze picking the wheelbarrow. No snow, but soooo cold. Lovely pictures and pup


Oh yes! I can't handle the snow at all! I had a choice to go to KY last month, but I turned it down because there was going to be some snow.


----------



## gingerscout

@Zexious more rain except for friday and its supposed to be 60.. I'd love to ride but rain till then isn't going to get dry.. we have standing water in the grass in spots because it has nowhere to drain anymore, also moving.. fun fun.. same city/ state or somewhere new altogether?.. If we get some money together were going to uproot and move to a different area, buy some more acres, and get a horse or two more.. and relax


----------



## JCnGrace

Mud? I got mud, lots and lots of it. I'll give it away free to anyone who wants some. I think there's a rain cloud stuck over our property and it's been there for DAYS. It could be worse since one place I lived my poor horses had to wade through water whenever we got this much rain. Where the house and their shed sat would be the only places above it.


GMA, Ida is beautiful.


----------



## PoptartShop

So much mud here too, @JCnGrace. I'm sure when I go to the barn tomorrow it'll be super muddy from all this rain.
I need a pair of muck boots...I know, I know, how do I NOT have them?! Well, when I started riding again in June I bought just $40 riding boots, didn't even think of getting muck boots...might get a cheap pair from Walmart this weekend.
However, I still want those Ryder Muck boots that I'm saving up for, that you can RIDE in that my friend at the barn has.  @greentree I'm still saving up for them! :lol: I haven't forgotten!


----------



## Zexious

Renny -- Hopefully everything dries up on Friday with that beautiful weather!

Somewhere new altogether. We're currently located in a suburb of Denver, and we'll be moving to Texas so I can participate in a Grad Program there. 
People on this forum will know I've hemmed and hawed about moving for some time now--I considered Washington and Nevada. Frankly, both of those feel like better fits than Texas... but I just can't ignore the caliber of this program. So we'll be there for the next two-three years, depending on when (if? xD) I get accepted, and then we'll very likely be moving again when I get a 'big girl' job.

[I confess xD] It's sort of a big move with a lot of preparations to be made. We need to get our house ready to put on the market, we'll have four animals to move (two cats, a rabbit, and of course Gator). Luckily, my parents are allowing us to live in one of their condos, so we've got living all squared away.


----------



## PoptartShop

That is exciting @Zexious!  Only a few months away!
I'd love to visit Texas someday. The furthest I've been from the East side is Nebraska, Florida & The Bahamas. :lol: That's about it.

That is a lot to prep for the move, but it'll be so exciting!

I confess, it's another slow day here at the office. Just ate lunch...trying to stay ontop of my meal plan. Had a salad w/ chicken & sliced grape tomatoes, & an apple (Granny Smith because they're my FAV!).


----------



## gingerscout

I'm going to confess that I am in my middle 30's and that 90 second pony ride today was my first actual pony ride,on something smaller than 14.2 I personally never rode her pony, and started riding about 12 years ago so was grown up and started on horses, I know most people have been riding longer, started on ponies, but not me.. ha ha


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I confess that I barely woke up forty-five minutes ago...and it's 1:30pm. I'm getting too old for this 38 hours with no sleep BS. Ugh.

I also confess that I'm in shorts and a tank top with the front door open...and it's supposed to snow on Thursday.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I confess I am going to sleep like a queen today after that night shift


----------



## JCnGrace

I'm tired but if I went to bed now I'd be awake in an hour and then not able to sleep for the rest of the night. 

I thought we were going to get a day without rain. This afternoon the clouds even thinned out enough you could see the sun behind them. I was wrong, it's raining AGAIN. I bet if I looked close enough I could find some moss and mold growing on me. LOL


----------



## gingerscout

Confession, my wife wants to see that A dog's Purpose movie and it looks sad as [email protected] I don't want to go to a theater and watch a tearjerker movie again.. when we saw marley and me the whole theater was bawling when the dog was put down...and I am getting that vibe from this.. and we just put a dog down like 2 weeks ago and my wife cries at the commercials, so I know its going to be rough, but I feel I have to do the good husband thing and take her. Has anyone seen it?.. I just have this gut feeling everyone will cry the whole time


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

You could suggest she go and see it with a friend


----------



## JCnGrace

RennyPatch said:


> Confession, my wife wants to see that A dog's Purpose movie and it looks sad as [email protected] I don't want to go to a theater and watch a tearjerker movie again.. when we saw marley and me the whole theater was bawling when the dog was put down...and I am getting that vibe from this.. and we just put a dog down like 2 weeks ago and my wife cries at the commercials, so I know its going to be rough, but I feel I have to do the good husband thing and take her. Has anyone seen it?.. I just have this gut feeling everyone will cry the whole time



I don't think you'll find anyone who has seen the movie, it doesn't open until the 27th of this month. If it's anything like the book it will be tearjerker for sure but I want to see it anyway. I like movies about animals even if they make me cry.


----------



## Change

RennyPatch said:


> ....besides riding a clyde is a lot of fun I heard..lol


If you haven't spent a few hours on a draft in a long time, be prepared to have the sorest thighs in recent history - especially if you're planning to ride for a few hours. They're wide! Imagine sitting astride something wider than a 55 gallon drum!  



DraftyAiresMum said:


> I also confess that I'm in shorts and a tank top with the front door open...and it's supposed to snow on Thursday.


And that's why I miss AZ so much! I wanna go home!!!



JCnGrace said:


> I like movies about animals even if they make me cry.


I want to see it too, and I love animal movies - even tear-jerker ones... but I'll wait until I can get it via Amazon and cry in the privacy of my own den!  

I confess I'm loving the barn, and can't wait to get the crush in there and leveled, and get the stalls up the way I want them! The weather has been overcast but warm with rain predicted tomorrow through Sunday (of course). I may say to heck with it and saddle up Cally even if it is raining so long as it isn't too cold or coming down in buckets! 

I'm also still waiting for my tractor to come home from the tractor-hospital. They thought they had everything right, then discovered another cylinder was leaking! Parts were ordered last Thursday so I'm hoping they'll tell me it can come home this week! I still need to get a new seat for it. Until then, though, I think a trash bag will work as a seat cover! LOL!!


----------



## JCnGrace

I know, I'll probably wait until I can rent it on Dish instead of going to the theater. 


Are you going to build stall stalls or set up gates so that you can also open them up and use it as a run in too? There's pluses and minuses to either way but overall I think I like my gate system. The biggest drawback to that is an instance like farrier day because I don't have enough gates to keep them all inside and out of the mud and rain.


Hubby spent most of the day draining and changing fluids on his tractor. Didn't help that he bought the wrong kind of fluid yesterday so had to go back and get the right kind today which was close to an 80 mile round trip.


----------



## Change

@JCnGrace - I'm going to build 10x12 stalls, but the gates will be open almost all the time, and in the summer, when I open the roll up door, they'll be free to come and go anytime because I'm not planning on gating the back. I'll either use pipe panels or post and rail to get good summer airflow. The feed box (8'x6') will have 8' plywood walls so I can stack a dozen or so bales in there as well as a week's worth of buckets of their evening yummies. It'll mean toting stuff in on weekends, but will sure make it easier to feed before and after work during the week!

I confess, it's after midnight and my alarm will be going off at 5:30 tomorrow morning. I don't know why I can't seem to get to bed any earlier!


----------



## JCnGrace

Sounds like a good plan Change. I'm always trying to think of ways to simplify my horse keeping. I've got it figured out pretty well for the 8 full sizers (round bales in the winter, pasture in the summer) but the 3 minis present more of a challenge since they are dry lotted and no way am I going to give Cherry free access to hay in the form of a round bale. She'd eat until she exploded. LOL Now she just looks like she's about ready to foal all the time because I think she takes the lions share of their hay allotment.


----------



## GMA100

:happydance::happydance: I confess I am so happy! I got the paper to have a vet sign for Asher to be MINE!!! In 4 days it will be a year since I got Asher, we have both learned sooooo much! It's amazing how at first I didn't feel anything for Asher and now I can't imagine life without him. :smile:


----------



## PoptartShop

AHHHH you all need to get some good sleep!  I confess, I DID get a good night's sleep. Went to bed around like 10...although I woke up 10mins before my alarm. Go figure.:icon_rolleyes:
@*RennyPatch* haven't seen it, it's not out yet BUT I do want to see it. Your wife will definitely cry, I mean I WILL cry too, as I'm very sensitive when it comes to animals etc. But it's still going to be a good movie I'm sure. I haven't read the book though.
Plus...if she WANTS to see it, go see it with her!  Might as well.
@*Change* so exciting! I'm glad the barn is coming together.  Hope you get that tractor back home soon too. Can't wait to see when it's all finished.

It rained all night here, so it's a wet day but not supposed to rain today. I'm going to the barn after work. Not sure if I'll ride, but at least I'll see Mr. Redz <3


----------



## JCnGrace

GMA100 said:


> :happydance::happydance: I confess I am so happy! I got the paper to have a vet sign for Asher to be MINE!!! In 4 days it will be a year since I got Asher, we have both learned sooooo much! It's amazing how at first I didn't feel anything for Asher and now I can't imagine life without him. :smile:


Congrats! Sometimes it takes a while for things to come together. It kinda makes me sad when folks won't give a horse more than a couple of months before they're ready to move them on because of one reason or another (other than downright dangerous). I'm really glad you didn't give up.


----------



## PoptartShop

@GMA100 congrats!!!   That's great!! So happy for you & Asher!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I confess that I'm feeling very blah today. Just...blah.


----------



## PoptartShop

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I confess that I'm feeling very blah today. Just...blah.


SAME.:-x Not sure if it's the cloudy weather or what.
I'm also PMSing...so that explains it too.


----------



## Zexious

Drafty -- ):! I hope your day improves!

I confess I feel groggy, despite how late in the day it is.


----------



## TuyaGirl

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I confess that I'm feeling very blah today. Just...blah.


Me too!! I confess I laughed reading the dedcription, because that is exactly it! And the weekend is so far away...
@GMA100 :clap::clap:
Congratulations!! Good to hear you developed a good relationship / bond


----------



## Mulefeather

I confess that my wallet is going to be very, very empty by the time this week is over - not great considering I just got paid! I just paid a bunch of bills and have 3-4 more yet to pay, on top of whatever Sully's vet bill comes out to tomorrow. Oh well, such is life - just means I need to get on my content-writing accounts and actually do some paying writing work.

Finally got a hold of the vet! She's going to see Sully in the rotation Thursday and check his teeth, and she was also very concerned about the snot only coming from one nostril. She basically said "Oh well it could be a sinus infection, OR IT COULD BE THIS ONE HORRIBLE THING THAT MEANS HE WILL BLEED OUT AND DIE." 

Uhhhhhhhh. I am guessing bedside manner is NOT this lady's strong suit. I've since done some reading, and Sully has no signs of Super Bad Thing (Gutteral pouch mycosis, the main symptom of which is bleeding from the nose), and all signs point to an infected tooth root in my book based on the snot and his behavior after eating something. But, I'm not a vet, so I'm just hoping that it's something we can deal with without too much craziness. 

Texted the BO and she said Sully's had a dry nose for days now on the antibiotics we started him on (terramycin). Her money is on an allergy - I don't think so given the fact that the snot was thick and yellow, and an allergy wouldn't be causing just one side of his nose to be snotty. So if his teeth look OK, we'll be taking X-rays of his sinuses. 

Whatever it is, we'll find out tomorrow! I took the whole day off work because I don't know what time he'll be seen after 10 (and I assume something is going to go wrong regardless), and this is also his first time seeing the vet since I've adopted him - I have no idea how he does with vets. The vet and I agreed he'd do better being lightly sedated, which she does as a matter of course for dental work. So, poor boy better enjoy his time goofing off today, cause Mama called the doctor!

My friend whose cat I have been chauffering to the vet asked if I wanted company, so she's going to be coming along tomorrow. It'll be nice to have someone there for moral support, and also to show her the farm and introduce her to the other horses. She's interested in horses, but I think she's a little scared at the same time, so maybe she'll get to meet some of the minis and smaller guys


----------



## PoptartShop

@Mulefeather I'm glad the vet can get out tomorrow to see Sully. Ugh, don't get why she had to scare you like that. I guess because she hasn't seen him yet she can't really say, but my guess is that it's a sinus infection, since it's yellow. I'm not an expert though, so I hope it's nothing serious. Try not to worry! You'll have your friend there too which will ease your nerves.  That's nice of her to come.
Hopefully he does well with the vet visit, he's in for it. :lol: The light sedation will be good. He's gonna be feeling good as new. Your wallet, however, is another story...sigh. I hate adulting! I can feel your pain.
I feel like I get paid, then bam bills bills bills.  It sucks.


----------



## Mulefeather

PoptartShop said:


> @*Mulefeather* I'm glad the vet can get out tomorrow to see Sully. Ugh, don't get why she had to scare you like that. I guess because she hasn't seen him yet she can't really say, but my guess is that it's a sinus infection, since it's yellow. I'm not an expert though, so I hope it's nothing serious. Try not to worry! You'll have your friend there too which will ease your nerves.  That's nice of her to come.
> Hopefully he does well with the vet visit, he's in for it. :lol: The light sedation will be good. He's gonna be feeling good as new. Your wallet, however, is another story...sigh. I hate adulting! I can feel your pain.
> I feel like I get paid, then bam bills bills bills.  It sucks.


Yep, adulting sucks!! And I know if my parents knew about Sully they'd probably kill me :lol:. But, I tell people I don't go on expensive vacations, I don't buy a lot of stuff for me, I don't go out drinking and partying. I guess my worst vice is shopping at the craft store too much and spending money on my pets. Just means I gotta hustle and make some more money back!

I also think that come summer, if Sully's a bit calmer and working through some of his issues, I may lease him out to somebody experienced for the cost of board. He's too nice of a horse to let sit out in a field all the time on the weekends I'm traveling.


----------



## PoptartShop

OMG they'd so kill you! LOL.
Me too. I am such a homebody. :lol: Yeah, most of my money goes to my rent, pets & groceries. So boring haha.

That sounds good, leasing him out this summer. It'll be good for him & will benefit you at the same time. 

I confess, one of my coworkers is really getting on my nerves right now. First of all, I'm PMSing...second of all, there's a lot of pressure here in the office lately because of these business advisors that are staying here a month, to help the business become 'better' and more organized...it's great, because the business is growing, but the process is driving me insane. They bombard you with questions, oh if you're on lunch eating don't even try to get a bite in, they don't care. They'll still ask you questions. It's ridiculous. 
I'm just ready for it to be over.

I was talking to my office manager about something, quietly, & in private...& my coworker made a snide comment to me. Asking if I'm doing any work. Whew, I was ready to punch her in the face. Not literally, but she struck a nerve. Like, go back to stamping your envelopes, which you've been doing all day. Please. Literally, that's what she's been doing all day. She's very lazy & doesn't wanna do anything. But I'm not her boss so whatever. She's 32 but acts like she's 16. Takes like 30 smoke breaks a day. Lazy lazy.

I'm glad my office is downstairs with the techs, because it's so much easier working with men than it is females! I HATE how petty some females can be. I was never like that. Ugh. Like, are we in high school again? 
ALSO.....
SHE SAYS SOY MILK AND SALAD DRESSING, AND PIZZA GIVES YOU CANCER, YET SHE SMOKES A PACK OF CIGS A DAY AND EATS MCDONALD'S 4X A WEEK... :lol: Okay, I feel better now. 

But I confess, I'm glad I will FINALLY get to the barn tonight. I think that'll help calm my nerves a bit too.  I need a big hug from Redz. At least he doesn't get on my nerves! LOL. I think I'm just gonna bond with him tonight, I think if I ride I'll just be completely out of it or tense & I don't wanna do that to him! Plus my friend can't ride with me tonight & I can't ride anywhere but the arena since it's SUPER muddy. So, I think helping feed & spoiling him with a groom & treats sounds like a plan.

Sorry if I sound super biaaaatchy...just been a long day. Week...& it's only Wednesday. :xBLAH!


----------



## JCnGrace

Poptart I confess that it's pretty sweet not having to deal with PMS or what follows any more. For the last several years though I've had to deal with my internal thermostat set at boil. Finally as magically as it went up it seems to have reset itself to normal but it would have been nice for it to have waited until winter was over. LOL So for the first time in years I'm getting reminded of what cold feels like. On the other hand I'm getting to enjoy some things I missed like hot showers & baths, getting to sleep snuggled under blankets and fleece sheets on the bed.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@Mulefeather I hate the anxiety of waiting for the vet to arrive (and mine is always late), so it's good that your friend is going with you. I hope her cat is fine  And Sully won't have nothing too serious, you will see.

@PoptartShop that's why I always had more male friends. Less drama  Unfortunately I cannot choose who I work with, and we are mostly females... One more reason to hate this place :-(


----------



## PoptartShop

@JCnGrace yes, PMS is definitely sucky. I hope my day is better today though. Ugh. Where was Ben&Jerry's ice cream last night when I needed it?!
I hear you, my mom is going through the same thing. :| It's brutal. But at least now you can enjoy hot showers, darn right!!
@TuyaGirl seriously, me too. Males are so much easier to get along with. 

Redz was super cuddly last night though. I didn't ride, just helped feed & groomed him though. After he ate I put his sheet on & he was looking so darn cute!  Ignore the muddy feet, it's extra muddy cause of all the rain. :lol:

Definitely riding tonight since my friend is coming. Ugh. I think it'll help my stress levels getting a good ride in tonight. HAPPY THURSDAY!


----------



## TuyaGirl

@PoptartShop Awww I love Redz!! He is a sweetheart, chestnut and older as my girl  Enjoy the ride later!


----------



## Zexious

Poptart -- Thanks for sharing a picture of your boy! He's the cutest!

I confess I really need to get to the gym... #fat


----------



## PoptartShop

Aww thanks @TuyaGirl! He really is a sweetheart, to me at least...other horses, he's like 'I'm at the top of the herd, BACK OFF!' :lol: It's so funny haha. Thank you! I'm dying to get outta work already.

I confess, this day is going by fast.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I confess that I'm ridiculously irritated today and the littlest things are setting me off. Started with DH making me late this morning (was supposed to write up one of my employees before she left at 7am, but didn't get to the hotel until 6:55am and she was pulling out of the driveway as we were pulling in. So now, I have to call her in to write her up). Then my owner bitching at me because I didn't get that employee written up and telling me I need to get a second vehicle so I don't have to rely on DH for rides. I lost it on him. Didn't yell, but wouldn't let him get a word in edge-wise. So done with today already and it's only 9:40am.


----------



## Captain Evil

Home from Martinique, and...wow!...the diving was unbelievable! 

16 dives only, and even though I hated leaving the Nori the dog, Purranha the cat, Kraken the parrot and, of course, Nemo the Haflinger, and even though the Azores is perfect for me in every way, and I have to go back there, preferably to live, I really gotta go back to Martinique, and finish diving! Wow! 

And no fears, not even once! Well, okay, maybe once, but when I decided to let the Marathon Swimming Golden Dreadlocked Divemaster go his own speed, and I'd go mine, all was well.

And I gotta say, It was hard to come back to Maine, and put on all these clothes! In Martinique, you slide into a thin little cotton dress, slip on some underpants and some sandals, and you are good to go! No bra, no long pants, no three layers of shirts, no socks or boots... just you and the sun. Awesome!

No horseback riding though: I never even saw any evidence of a horse there, except some road side signs up north.


----------



## JCnGrace

Zexious said:


> Poptart -- Thanks for sharing a picture of your boy! He's the cutest!
> 
> I confess I really need to get to the gym... #fat


Sorry, I had to laugh at you for thinking you're fat. I saw the picture of you in the picture thread and you're a tiny little thing!


----------



## gingerscout

ugh I need to diet.. come on Feb 1st.. want to lose 100 pounds.. that's the goal.. heck 50 I would be absolutely thrilled


----------



## PoptartShop

@DraftyAiresMum that's how I felt yesterday. I was totally done by like noon. Everything was irritating me. Ugh. I hope your day goes by fast & things go better for you. Sigh, I hate days like that. 
@Captain Evil Welcome back!  I'm glad you had a good time! That sounds like fun, and no fear! Omg...the no bra must have been lovely. I wish we didn't have to wear a bra all the time...the best part of the day is flinging it off. :lol: Sounds like pure bliss! I'm jealous.
@Zexious psh fat?! Where?! :lol: It is good to go to the gym though, it's a good stress reliever. I haven't been in like a year. I did Zumba for awhile & I liked it a lot better, but lately I've been too busy so I just do my no-stirrup work & call that my workout. Bahaha.
@RennyPatch it's hard! I've been eating healthy all week, I'm trying to stick with it...I refused pizza yesterday cause my coworkers got some, last week I refused cheesesteaks...every little bit helps.  I'm trying to lose about 15-20; I just want to be more fit. I definitely gained weight over the holidays. I was eating everything haha. I've been meal prepping, which makes it a lot easier/keeps you focused. Like every night I prepare my lunch for the next day, salad w/ chicken. It's kinda boring but hey, less bread the better lol. Not eating a sammich every day anymore.


----------



## JCnGrace

RennyPatch said:


> ugh I need to diet.. come on Feb 1st.. want to lose 100 pounds.. that's the goal.. heck 50 I would be absolutely thrilled


What's Feb. 1? I'm still holding out hope the extra 50 lbs. I'm carting around will disappear as magically as it appeared just like the internal thermostat thing.:icon_rolleyes::rofl:


----------



## JCnGrace

Captain Evil said:


> Home from Martinique, and...wow!...the diving was unbelievable!
> 
> 16 dives only, and even though I hated leaving the Nori the dog, Purranha the cat, Kraken the parrot and, of course, Nemo the Haflinger, and even though the Azores is perfect for me in every way, and I have to go back there, preferably to live, I really gotta go back to Martinique, and finish diving! Wow!
> 
> And no fears, not even once! Well, okay, maybe once, but when I decided to let the Marathon Swimming Golden Dreadlocked Divemaster go his own speed, and I'd go mine, all was well.
> 
> And I gotta say, It was hard to come back to Maine, and put on all these clothes! In Martinique, you slide into a thin little cotton dress, slip on some underpants and some sandals, and you are good to go! No bra, no long pants, no three layers of shirts, no socks or boots... just you and the sun. Awesome!
> 
> No horseback riding though: I never even saw any evidence of a horse there, except some road side signs up north.


Beautiful waters! I was there back in '79 and I saw a loose donkey roaming around but no horses.


----------



## gingerscout

Feb 1st is when wife and I decided to go on diet together.. our start date


----------



## Tazzie

I confess I'm totally past the point of exhaustion that I could probably sleep for a week straight. I'm pull 4 10 hour days at work. I'm a contractor, and the company I'm contracted in had Monday as a paid holiday. But the company I work for does not. We have to take the day because the building is closed and we are not allowed in. So options are unpaid day off, use vacation time, or work 4 10 hour days. I picked working. My vacation for the year is alloted elsewhere, so I don't want to be burning up my days. But ugh. SO EXHAUSTED.

And the robots are continuously screwing up and adding more work. It's just been a mess.

Then the cherry on top was taking Kaleb to the ER last night. We were all (me, Kaleb and Sydney) cleaning up the house. We had already finished their bedrooms, and we were almost done with the living room. I'd ask one of them to throw something away. Well, my kids must be extra special or something because they fought over who got to do it. I'm not sure if it was a pulling match and Kaleb lost his grip, if Kaleb had it and spun up, or if Sydney pushed him, but Kaleb slammed his head into the corner of the coffee table. I saw it before it started bleeding and knew it'd need stitches. I rushed him to the bathroom to start a compress since I was alone, and had Sydney go find my found (which she did; super smart 2 year old!) My in laws came over, confirmed he'd need stitches, and my mother in law headed out with him while my father in law stayed with Sydney. We went to the ER where my sister in law works, and she got us in quickly. Little guy needed four stitches 

So, that was my excitement. I'm exhausted and want to go to bed. But I have over 2 hours left (closer to 2 and a half hours). And the coffee table is getting burned in our wood stove (it's junk anyway, and I've always thought the edges were just a touch too sharp; Nick is going to make me a new one.)


----------



## PoptartShop

Oh goodness @Tazzie. I'm glad he was OK and only needed stitches. Ugh. Stupid coffee table! I always bump my dang knees into them. I hate them lol. Burn it down! You really must be exhausted. It's almost Friday though, you can do it! You are gonna totally pass out this weekend. Sure you're totally drained from everything. Ugh. I wish I was off Monday myself, our office never closes for MLK or even Good Friday. Nope!

2 more hours for me too!!!!


----------



## JCnGrace

Tazzie said:


> I confess I'm totally past the point of exhaustion that I could probably sleep for a week straight. I'm pull 4 10 hour days at work. I'm a contractor, and the company I'm contracted in had Monday as a paid holiday. But the company I work for does not. We have to take the day because the building is closed and we are not allowed in. So options are unpaid day off, use vacation time, or work 4 10 hour days. I picked working. My vacation for the year is alloted elsewhere, so I don't want to be burning up my days. But ugh. SO EXHAUSTED.
> 
> And the robots are continuously screwing up and adding more work. It's just been a mess.
> 
> Then the cherry on top was taking Kaleb to the ER last night. We were all (me, Kaleb and Sydney) cleaning up the house. We had already finished their bedrooms, and we were almost done with the living room. I'd ask one of them to throw something away. Well, my kids must be extra special or something because they fought over who got to do it. I'm not sure if it was a pulling match and Kaleb lost his grip, if Kaleb had it and spun up, or if Sydney pushed him, but Kaleb slammed his head into the corner of the coffee table. I saw it before it started bleeding and knew it'd need stitches. I rushed him to the bathroom to start a compress since I was alone, and had Sydney go find my found (which she did; super smart 2 year old!) My in laws came over, confirmed he'd need stitches, and my mother in law headed out with him while my father in law stayed with Sydney. We went to the ER where my sister in law works, and she got us in quickly. Little guy needed four stitches
> 
> So, that was my excitement. I'm exhausted and want to go to bed. But I have over 2 hours left (closer to 2 and a half hours). And the coffee table is getting burned in our wood stove (it's junk anyway, and I've always thought the edges were just a touch too sharp; Nick is going to make me a new one.)


Poor little guy! How was he feeling today? I hope he didn't have a concussion to go along with the stitches. May you have an uneventful and stress free weekend so you can get some shuteye!


----------



## TuyaGirl

Captain Evil said:


> 16 dives only, and even though I hated leaving the Nori the dog, Purranha the cat, Kraken the parrot and, of course, Nemo the Haflinger, and even though the Azores is perfect for me in every way, and I have to go back there, preferably to live


Neat!! You will be welcome!!


----------



## gingerscout

your parrots name is Kracken.. please tell me you taught it to say Release the Kracken... that would be hilarious..LOL


----------



## Change

GMA100 said:


> :happydance::happydance: I confess I am so happy! I got the paper to have a vet sign for Asher to be MINE!!! In 4 days it will be a year since I got Asher, we have both learned sooooo much! It's amazing how at first I didn't feel anything for Asher and now I can't imagine life without him. :smile:


I get to make Tango's one year adoption check appointment next Month (Feb) and after the vet signs off, he'll be mine. I'm pretty excited about that. Of course, that clown crawled right into my heart the night I brought him home. He's such a love-bug (when he's not covered in mud)!!!


The tractor came home yesterday. My wallet isn't crying; it's on life support! Ouch! But, it'll pay for itself and should be running like a champ. Now, the only thing I need is for it to stop raining so I can get it fired up and get some work done!!!


----------



## PoptartShop

@*Change* awww that is exciting!!! YAY! It'll be 'official'.  Glad you got the tractor back. Hopefully the rain holds up so you can get things done!

I confess, I'm working 7-3:30 today because I have a dr's appt after work. Going to my neuropain doctor to see about getting a shot in my SI soon, because it's still sore to the touch/bothering me since my accident when I got t-boned in Oct. Blah. I've been going to the chiro which helps a ton, but I need some extra support. 

Also...it was pitch black when I left the house this morning...can you say I AM TIRED? 
Was at the barn til like 8PM last night. We were all huddled together talking after we fed the horses about Sunday because we're going to the MD Horse Expo!  I'm super excited cause I've never been.
Rode last night, I actually rode with NO stirrups because I wanted to practice for my lesson tomorrow. :lol: It was darker than usual in the arena, one of the lights burned out so Redz was getting a little bit anxious but I calmed him down & we ended on a good note. 

I was also tormenting Redz with some Snapchat photos...here's the only decent one I got, because he kept moving. :lol: It's hard to get his whole big head in there. LOL.


----------



## cbar

@Tazzie, that is too bad about Kaleb. I hope he heals up quickly. I'm sure like most little boys he'll want to show off his cool scar. Tough little guy!! My nephew is always quick to point out any new scars he's gotten every time I go visit him  

I am stoked for my lesson tonight with Ms. Amber. Haven't had one for a long time....and little missy needs a tune up. We've been getting some much nicer weather, but with all the snow melting, my yard is a skating rink. Not good for working horses. 

Another low-key weekend for me. Kind of no choice when the b/f has no work and there is no $$. LOL.

Happy Friday everyone!!! Our Friend's in the States will be welcoming their new president today, right? Yikes!


----------



## Captain Evil

RennyPatch said:


> your parrots name is Kracken.. please tell me you taught it to say Release the Kracken... that would be hilarious..LOL


I wish! We say it to her all the time, but doesn't talk, only shrieks. All. The. Time. Here she is, attacking a fig.









And here we are in Martinique. The guy with the UW camera is Diving Husband, and I am the one with bubbles all about her head.









We got back Wednesday night after 10 days of diving in 81° water, and Thursday at 6:00, DH was off scallop diving in 34° water. His lips were so swollen that he couldn't eat any of his lunch.


----------



## Tazzie

Thanks everyone! My little trooper has been very good  he asked for some Tylenol yesterday morning after Nick dropped him off, but he's been fine since! We celebrated my father in law's birthday last night, and he was telling EVERYONE what happened and that he went to the doctor :lol: and papa spoiled him by giving him TWO ice cream cones!!

Good luck to those getting lessons! Makes me want one so bad! But Izzie and I are NOT fit enough for a Maggy lesson :lol: she'd kill us!

Change, glad the tractor is home!! And yay for having that handsome be yours forever! I have zero doubts he will pass the vet's inspection with flying colors 

And today has been MISERABLE. I'm doing hand isolations. Have 50 on the agenda for today. Whoever set them up put them in the wrong tubes. But they were close enough that the girls I work with said they'd be fine. Well, they weren't. I lost 11 of my 24 samples. Set me WAY back as I had to wait for the one who makes decisions to get out of her meeting. Which made it so I couldn't do the second set before lunch. So frustrated *sigh* this week has been MISERABLE. I'm heading to Michigan this weekend. Going bridesmaid dress shopping for my brother's wedding...


----------



## cbar

Our lesson is just ground work, so nothing too taxing on the fat, fuzzy munchkin. She still isn't broke to ride...so lunging, ground driving, that sort of thing. I think I probably get more of a work out than she does!! HAH!

I hope you have a good weekend Tazzie. Especially needed after a particularly trying week. Bridesmaid dress shopping could go either way/???LOL..depending on the folks involved (just made me think of the movie "Bridesmaids"). 

I am confused, and maybe you don't want to share...but what exactly do you do for work @Tazzie?? I was thrown with 'hand isolations' and test tubes. Sounds interesting!!


----------



## JCnGrace

PoptartShop said:


> @*Change* awww that is exciting!!! YAY! It'll be 'official'.  Glad you got the tractor back. Hopefully the rain holds up so you can get things done!
> 
> I confess, I'm working 7-3:30 today because I have a dr's appt after work. Going to my neuropain doctor to see about getting a shot in my SI soon, because it's still sore to the touch/bothering me since my accident when I got t-boned in Oct. Blah. I've been going to the chiro which helps a ton, but I need some extra support.
> 
> Also...it was pitch black when I left the house this morning...can you say I AM TIRED?
> *Was at the barn til like 8PM last night. We were all huddled together talking after we fed the horses about Sunday because we're going to the MD Horse Expo!  I'm super excited cause I've never been.*
> Rode last night, I actually rode with NO stirrups because I wanted to practice for my lesson tomorrow. :lol: It was darker than usual in the arena, one of the lights burned out so Redz was getting a little bit anxious but I calmed him down & we ended on a good note.
> 
> I was also tormenting Redz with some Snapchat photos...here's the only decent one I got, because he kept moving. :lol: It's hard to get his whole big head in there. LOL.


Take lots of money. If you've never been to one you'll see a hundred or more things you want to buy. Have fun!


----------



## JCnGrace

@Change So glad your tractor is now home and working, it's awesome that you'll have something that will make life a bit easier. And a big YAY that Tango will be officially yours soon.


----------



## PoptartShop

@cbar I hope you have a good lesson tonight. Groundwork sounds like a plan.  It'll definitely be a workout since you haven't had a lesson in awhile...I feel your pain completely, tomorrow's my 2nd lesson in like a month. :lol: Stupid weather.
@Captain Evil she is sooooo cute!! & the underwater picture is AWESOME! You guys look so good together in your diving gear. :smile: Awww. #RELATIONSHIPGOALS LOL.
@Tazzie aww I'm glad the little munchkin is feeling better. He's definitely a trooper. I probably would still be all miserable haha. Aww that's cute! 
Oh gosh, as if your week needed to get any worse. I really hope you have a WAY better weekend because your week wasn't so good. Dress shopping should be fun.  & please, have a glass of wine...or 2...or 3...you need it sista! :lol: Seriously, you have had a heck of a week. Ugh.
@JCnGrace I don't have a lot of money to spend this week because my big bills come out, but I am definitely bring some moolah because I am hoping to find at least a pair of riding gloves...mine ripped two days ago so I need new ones. Gonna try to resist temptation! :rofl: If it's possible. It sucks I can't really splurge but I'll still try to have a good time haha.


----------



## gingerscout

Ugh wanted to dive for a while.. bucket list thing.. problem is I LOATHE water.. I won't swim in anything I can't see bottom.. grew up on boats, never went in the water, I feel like Chief Brody in Jaws.. why does a guy who hates the water live on an island.. 90% of my family lives along the coats of florida, not us.. not yet.. problem is horse property in Fla is super expensive and I'm not giving up my friend to live in a warmer climate.. maybe someday..LOL

My daughter is very prone to hurt herself.. she has ended up in the hospital a few times, thankfully no stitches or broken bones.. she jumped off the back of the couch once and faceplanted knocking out a baby tooth and knocking her out.. that was an er visit.. and we both were next to her.. she decided she wanted to try to fly.. :winetime: this weekend is supposed to be upper 50s and DRY.. holy crap.. I'm going to ride been 3 weeks with work and bad weather.. hope my guy isn't a turd bucket..LOL.. I need a good ride, heck I need to get out on the trails.. come on tax return so I can put new tires on trailer and get out again.. ha ha


----------



## gingerscout

I subscribe to a horse box.. its pretty cool its $25 a month and they give you lots of cool stuff/treats for your equines.. It usually is like 50-60 worth of stuff so its pretty cool, I got a new brush, lots of expensive gourmet treats, shampoos, white cleaning sprays, vet wraps.. I can go on and on.. you guys should check it out


----------



## Zexious

^I've subscribed to a few different types of boxes: the beauty ones and one that's "cute" themed. My only real issue is that I tend to end up with a lot of the same types of things.
I didn't consider the horse one because I'm very particular about quality, brands, colors, sizes, etc. You like it so far?

I confess I slept in 'til 9:30 today D: What the heck...


----------



## gingerscout

Zexious said:


> ^I've subscribed to a few different types of boxes: the beauty ones and one that's "cute" themed. My only real issue is that I tend to end up with a lot of the same types of things.
> I didn't consider the horse one because I'm very particular about quality, brands, colors, sizes, etc. You like it so far?
> 
> I confess I slept in 'til 9:30 today D: What the heck...


 Yes I actually do, I look up the prices of the stuff I get and a lot of the treats are expensive, healthy and all the wound care stuff, shampoos, brushes and such are worth it for $25 a month. In 3 months I got one cheesy item in the box a horse shaped sponge.. that was sealed and made by a factory but looked like a kid had cut the mold out.. I gave it to my daughter and she plays in the tub with it.. she calls it spongebob horse pants..LOL


----------



## Mulefeather

I love the concept of the subscription boxes, but I just can't see spending the money on them every month. 

I confess I am worried that we may be dealing with something more serious with Sully, although I am keeping up hope since he is alert, active, and playing with his friends in the field. I'd worry a lot more if he acted like he felt bad. 

The vet came out yesterday, and we took X-rays, did a culture of the pus/snot, did a dental exam, and he had his sheath cleaned while he was under. He actually did very well besides apparently being a turd to my BO when she went to get him out of the field. He has been 110% in LOOOOOVE with the big Brabant draft mare he is stabled with since she came back from a big indoor draft show she was at for 10 days, and acting studdish around her. 

X-rays showed a pocket of pus in one of his sinus cavities, so at least we have an idea of what is going on. My vet doesn't have a scope, so I'm going to have to have him hauled to another vet 90 minutes away to have it done. I called them and am waiting for a response on their schedule so I can make plans with BO. 

A little good news at least - I found a cat to adopt! A very sweet, very FAT black cat was in the adoption center at a pet store just up the street from my house. I put in an application online last night and got a call about an hour ago that I am approved to adopt her! I'm going to finalize her adoption tomorrow, but going to see if I can pick her up on the 31st since I'll be out of town for 4 days next weekend, and I don't want her to be left alone in a strange house she's still getting used to. 

So now, I get to go buy cat stuff this weekend


----------



## cbar

@Mulefeather, congrats on the new cat!! Does she already have a name? I wonder if your fat cat will be as fat as the fat-cat I adopted?!! Everyone makes fun of 'porky-corky' b/c when she runs her.....belly almost sweeps the floor. LOL.


----------



## PoptartShop

A horse box sounds cool.  Surprised I haven't gotten one ever.
I've gotten an Ipsy bag before, & a Graze box before. 
I cancelled them because I kept getting so much stuff & I need to still use it all. :lol: Plus...I have ENOUGH bills every month! Gah.

Ah, @Zexious I'm jealous! I've been at work since 7AM I'm pooped & it's only 1:30. LOL.
I think it's because of the rain. Sigh.
@Mulefeather awww I hope Sully feels better. I'm glad you got the vet out, & you will get to the bottom of it. He is in good hands.  That's really a good sign he's alert & active too, happily playing. Sending good thoughts your way!

Omg the cat sounds adorable.  Ooooh, only 11 days, then we MUST get pictures please! That's exciting. She's going to be so spoiled!


----------



## Zexious

^I confess I'm stuck being unable to walk, drive, or ride after my last surgery. It's been that way for the past three years, through five (or is it six now?) surgeries. Want to trade?


----------



## Captain Evil

Mulefeather said:


> The vet came out yesterday....


Wow, a lot on your plate. I'm glad you are closer to figuring out Sully's issues. And I love his taste in girlfriends! How can you go wrong with a big hunk of Brabant loving? Go Sully!

So now we both have 10 year old Haflinger geldings, and we both have adopted black cats! We must be cosmic twins, (except that I am about 30 or 40 years older than you, but who's counting). 

Here's our cat, Black Purranha, (aka Ranha), found hiding in DH's boat shed. We tried very hard to find her owner, but to no avail, so even though cats and birds don't mix, she is here to stay.


----------



## Captain Evil

Zexious said:


> ^I confess I'm stuck being unable to walk, drive, or ride after my last surgery. It's been that way for the past three years, through five (or is it six now?) surgeries. Want to trade?


I just can't believe all you have been through since your accident. I can't believe you are still dealing with all of this. It really breaks my heart.


----------



## Tazzie

cbar said:


> I am confused, and maybe you don't want to share...but what exactly do you do for work @Tazzie?? I was thrown with 'hand isolations' and test tubes. Sounds interesting!!


Well that lesson still sounds fun! I'm just going shopping with my mom since my wonderful husband would tell me I look great in everything :lol:

As for my work, I'm a genomics researcher. Basically I isolate RNA from treated samples to see if a product has changed the RNA, either in a good way or a bad way. The majority of my isolations are done on a robot, but these specific ones are all by hand. Though, as my luck would have it this week, both the robot and everything I needed, equipment wise, for the isolations al malfunctioned on me this week causing more work. It's been stressing, but none were as devastating as this morning.



PoptartShop said:


> @Tazzie aww I'm glad the little munchkin is feeling better. He's definitely a trooper. I probably would still be all miserable haha. Aww that's cute!
> Oh gosh, as if your week needed to get any worse. I really hope you have a WAY better weekend because your week wasn't so good. Dress shopping should be fun.  & please, have a glass of wine...or 2...or 3...you need it sista! :lol: Seriously, you have had a heck of a week. Ugh


It has been one heck of a week. And it wasn't done with me. One of the things I use to analyze the quality of the RNA decided to mess up. I had to redo the chip. Which set me back an hour. I could have left early but NOOOOO. I got there at 6 and left at 4. So I left 30 minutes early. But I'd been taking short lunches all week so I could leave early.... oh well, I'll call on them at a later date.

Now on our way to Michigan, woo lol

Mulefeather, I hope Sully is ok and it's nothing major!! You'll have to keep us posted. And yay for a new kitty!


----------



## gingerscout

I confess I do not like Donald Trump, do not think he will do a good job as president, and figure he will be impeached within 6 months, but I also don't like that people assume I was a Hillary supporter if I say I don't like trump.. which isn't the case, we would be in as much trouble with her


----------



## JCnGrace

I confess I saw stars in the sky tonight!:clap:

@Mulefeather and @Captain Evil, You guys made me realize that I no longer have any black cats. My last one disappeared last summer (barn cat). I haven't been without a black cat since my apartment days ended in the mid 80's. I do still have a black & white, which is hubby's spoiled @$$ cat, and 2 torties but I don't count them as actual black cats. I won't be able to rectify that though until my old girls are gone, which I don't wish for anytime soon since they are my favorites. Collectively, I call them my "pretty girls". Faith is a patchwork calico and sister, Hiss, is one of the torties. They recently left a baby mouse next to their food bowl to show me they still have it. LOL


----------



## Change

I confess I haven't had a cat in over 14 years now - because my dogs seem to think they're edible. I do have several semi feral cats that visit though (thanks to a neighbor who doesn't believe in neuter/spay). They keep the mouse population down and have learned to avoid my back yard (cat-eating dog territory).

The ground this morning was nasty, slippery, soggy 'Bama clay and we're supposed to get more rain today and tomorrow. It's too mucky to even consider using the tractor - I'd do more damage than good with things so wet. It just doesn't seem fair with temps in the high 50s low 60s! I want to be outside!!
@Tazzie - I raised 3 boys and spent a lot of time watching them get stitched back together over the years. They all seem to take after their mother! None of us have ever broken a bone, but we've got scars aplenty!! It's a good thing I was a tomboy growing up; their injuries never really phased me.


----------



## TuyaGirl

I love cats!! All colours and sizes  I never had a black one, I think they're like small black panthers, but as I rescued mines directly from the street, I could not choose their colour. Fate chose for me 
@Mulefeather I'm sure he will be much loved, we want pictures of him when he arrives.

I think I've shared mine before, so here's two of the barn. They're mother and daughter, great hunters, keep the barn clean of mice

Darn, always sideways, sorry about that...


----------



## gingerscout

I want to get a cat, but my wife and daughter are highly allergic.. and I am not getting a hairless cat.. creepy..LOL.. 
I went to see my boy tonight.. man I actually missed spending time with him.. took me an hour to clean him up.. lots of mud.. hope to go back tomorrow and actually ride some.. I just did a 10 min plod bareback around the sand pen today.. after a few weeks off he rode off like I was on him yesterday


----------



## gingerscout

also he's starting to shed.. does that mean winter isn't coming back and there is a light at the end of the tunnel.. I hope so..


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

RennyPatch said:


> I confess I do not like Donald Trump, do not think he will do a good job as president, and figure he will be impeached within 6 months, but I also don't like that people assume I was a Hillary supporter if I say I don't like trump.. which isn't the case, we would be in as much trouble with her


You would be in worse trouble with Clinton. Trump will be unconventional and probably irritating but he knows how to get things done. I think right now what America needs IS someone unconventional. You don't run huge corporations like his without knowing how or when to compromise, even if it looks like you always get your own way. Trump at least is looking after America first, and if his methods are controversial it is still better than opening your borders to all and sundry. 

If Trump wasn't the best candidate for president, he was the best of those on offer. He is not in the pocket of banks, other countries, media or anyone else. He can't be bought. That is why media have given him such a rough time. He is an open book (probably his greatest problem as much as an advantage), he needs to learn to keep some of his opinions to himself!!

For the first time in decades, I think America has an exciting future. If Trumps decisions aren't all perfect he will get verbal lashings for it, but under Clinton you would get very little different in a positive sense, yet more applauds!!. I hope for America that most decisions under your new president really do make America great again. That down to everyday living it does not break the bank to visit a hospital, an increase in jobs, increase in income, that everyday people notice a positive difference in a short while.

You have your new president now. And he will continually ruffle feathers with his changes. Look for the good, my friends, and be part of the solution. Don't hang on to the past, it hasn't been so perfect for the majority. Help make America great again. It is good for the whole world. 

With brexit as well, you can see that people are sick of being an afterthought in decisions, they don't want to give away their countries power to some world order. Seems that only our little country has no positive leadership atm  god help nz!


----------



## JCnGrace

I confess that after looking down today and seeing that it looked like my knees were resting on two Cousin Itts that I broke down and shaved my legs tonight. What do you know but there were legs under all that hair! lol


----------



## TuyaGirl

ShirtHotTeez said:


> Seems that only our little country has no positive leadership atm  god help nz!


So, unfortunately we're on the same boat. Years of crappy governments ended on a financial rescue from the european union... My little country is seeing no light at the end of the tunnel :-(


----------



## Zexious

I confess I have long since learned to stay away from political conversation on HF


----------



## TuyaGirl

Hope everyone had a great weekend!!


The cold front is still hitting us, so I didn't ride. It just hurt to think about taking off my girl's blanket. Ugh... She had her paddock back, as promised, it needs to be worked on (geldings left it with lots of poop, at least they are dewormed) but at least she can run and play. Being older, I really enjoyed her brightness and alertness this weekend. I give her brewer's yeast as a supplement, and I dump it on an empty bottle of cafe, to make it easier for BO to give her with a spoon. Bottle was getting empty, and so was the plastic bag where it comes, I went to her stable to shake both the bottle and the bag, she tried to eat the spoon, the bottle's cover, and ripped the plastic bag out if my hands. Don't get me wrong, she was just being extremely playful and never tried to reach for my hands or arms. Just the tip of her lips until she grabbed what she wanted. She actually likes to lick my clothes, at first I was affraid (I was petrified, lol!!) but then I realised it's just one of her quirks. So I was happy (does not take much in which concerns to her) 


Do you remember the cremello stallion that stumbled and flipped over? I´ve known him since birth, and so does a friend of mine that sometimes I take with me to the barn. She rides very well, and has been around horses most of her life (she came from the US but her parents are portuguese). Well, she came with me on Saturday, we were chatting with BO's son and she came up with the idea of buying that horse, as he is for sale. She would keep him in there too, would have him gelded and then be Tuya's paddock mate. Now you must be thinking 'neat!', but well...... Shame on me but no. Not neat. That means she would always be there, and sometimes her conversations are just not interesting (despite I love her ways), and I have to divide my time between her and my horse or BO and his son (which I love to be around with). Plus she does not have a car, so I would have to take her most of the times. I enjoy my time in there for being alone and far from mundane gossiping. Am I being selfish? I am, I know, and I feel terrible at the same time. Honestly I just hope she quits. I could never tell her how I really feel, or would hurt her. Blah... :frown:


When she was asking BO's son about the boarding prices, he told her she would have to speak to his father, he would decide the price, because it would probably be higher than mine, as I am very special in there, like family, and they really loved me. He said feed prices has gone up several times in this 6 years and they never even thought of raising my boarding price. I could see in the kid's eyes he was being honest. I almost felt like crying. Next time I'll give him a big hug (I get embarassed in front of my friend, probably she would make fun of me)


Just letting it out....


----------



## PoptartShop

No comment on the political stuff, I hate politics. :lol:
@Zexious I'm so sorry you're going through that. 
@TuyaGirl awwww she seems like such a sweet old girl! <3 Love how playful they can be. Redz likes to lick me too it's so funny haha.
No you aren't being selfish silly. I'd feel the same way...it'd be inconvenient. I hope you wouldn't be forced to drive her to the barn though, she better find another ride. 
I don't blame you for feeling that way at ALL.:| Maybe she wouldn't be there every time you're there, she must know you can't always take her to the barn. Maybe she won't go because it'll end up being too expensive since her price will be higher...

& that is SO sweet of your BO's son to say that, you are definitely fortunate to have them and they haven't raised your price. Super sweet of them.

I confess, I had a SUPER GREAT WEEKEND. :smile:
Saturday I had my lesson, & let me tell you...Redz was seriously amazing! We did some jumping too, nothing major some oxers but he did so well. I kept counting up to the jump, which helped keep my rhythm. Sigh, wish I had someone to take a video of me that day, it was great! 
He had such a nice working trot, & did not break into a canter towards the jump (we are just trotting jumps at the moment, because sometimes he speeds up). I'm feeling really confident with him.  
We did some no-stirrup work, & my thighs still hurt but it's getting easier.

All-in-all, great lesson.
Didn't ride yesterday because it was POURING. Plus, my barn crew & I went to the MD World Horse Expo.  Was a lot of fun. I didn't splurge, but I got some good deals on new riding gloves, a leadrope, some cool decals for my car & a free draft horse calendar. 
Saw a lot of horses. They were all beautiful. However, some of the riders had us cringing (we were critiquing from the stands...couldn't help it haha) because they were really yanking on the horses' mouths. Not many soft hands, but the horses were also nervous so some of them didn't look too good. 
My favorite part was watching some of the Retired Racehorse Project horses. The jumping was awesome too...I also saw some folks jumping like super high fences WITH NO BRIDLES! LOL. Only neck reins. :lol: One of the horses refused but they got him back over it. I would've been like nope I don't wanna die today haha.

Fun weekend though...back to work today, sigh. Rainy & SUPER windy here. :| Another gross day.


----------



## gingerscout

Confess we need to put up a new privacy fence at house.. last couple of years we were like we'll let it slide.. this year some of it is leaning and getting ready to go over.. the fence is old as dirt.. been pricing it.. yuck.. I know we can save about 2k by taking down it all and prepping it for install ourselves.. but I don't really want to myself.. is that bad.. ha ha


----------



## TuyaGirl

@PoptartShop my friend does not drive, she does not like it. She is great for hanging out, we always have a lot of fun, but I appreciate my own time, maybe too much 

Good to know Redz was great and that you had fun at the horse expo. And I can relate about the cringing part: the more I know, the more I cringe. I used to enjoy watching showjumping competitions that take place in my former riding school, but not anymore. In the middle of the decent riders there's always two or three that make my heart rate go up...


----------



## Zexious

I confess I have another doctor's appointment, today. Woohoo... /die


----------



## PoptartShop

@RennyPatch I don't blame you for not wanting to do it yourselves...LOL so much work!
@TuyaGirl yes, I am the same way. I hangout with my friends occasionally but I actually prefer being alone haha. Yeah exactly! It makes you not feel so bad about your OWN riding too. :lol:
@Zexious awww good luck. 

I confess, I don't even want to step outside...but on my lunch I need to stop at PetCo (there's one near my work) to get the guinea piggies more hay. Ugh. It's SO windy & rainy, I just want to stay inside haha.


----------



## JCnGrace

TuyaGirl said:


> Hope everyone had a great weekend!!
> 
> 
> The cold front is still hitting us, so I didn't ride. It just hurt to think about taking off my girl's blanket. Ugh... She had her paddock back, as promised, it needs to be worked on (geldings left it with lots of poop, at least they are dewormed) but at least she can run and play. Being older, I really enjoyed her brightness and alertness this weekend. I give her brewer's yeast as a supplement, and I dump it on an empty bottle of cafe, to make it easier for BO to give her with a spoon. Bottle was getting empty, and so was the plastic bag where it comes, I went to her stable to shake both the bottle and the bag, she tried to eat the spoon, the bottle's cover, and ripped the plastic bag out if my hands. Don't get me wrong, she was just being extremely playful and never tried to reach for my hands or arms. Just the tip of her lips until she grabbed what she wanted. She actually likes to lick my clothes, at first I was affraid (I was petrified, lol!!) but then I realised it's just one of her quirks. So I was happy (does not take much in which concerns to her)
> 
> 
> Do you remember the cremello stallion that stumbled and flipped over? I´ve known him since birth, and so does a friend of mine that sometimes I take with me to the barn. She rides very well, and has been around horses most of her life (she came from the US but her parents are portuguese). Well, she came with me on Saturday, we were chatting with BO's son and she came up with the idea of buying that horse, as he is for sale. She would keep him in there too, would have him gelded and then be Tuya's paddock mate. Now you must be thinking 'neat!', but well...... Shame on me but no. Not neat. That means she would always be there, and sometimes her conversations are just not interesting (despite I love her ways), and I have to divide my time between her and my horse or BO and his son (which I love to be around with). Plus she does not have a car, so I would have to take her most of the times. I enjoy my time in there for being alone and far from mundane gossiping. Am I being selfish? I am, I know, and I feel terrible at the same time. Honestly I just hope she quits. I could never tell her how I really feel, or would hurt her. Blah... :frown:
> 
> 
> When she was asking BO's son about the boarding prices, he told her she would have to speak to his father, he would decide the price, because it would probably be higher than mine, as I am very special in there, like family, and they really loved me. He said feed prices has gone up several times in this 6 years and they never even thought of raising my boarding price. I could see in the kid's eyes he was being honest. I almost felt like crying. Next time I'll give him a big hug (I get embarassed in front of my friend, probably she would make fun of me)
> 
> 
> Just letting it out....


Not a thing wrong with wanting to keep your private time private. Since you can't control whether or not your friend buys the horse and boards there if it does happen you can set up some boundaries with your friend. Maybe agree to give her a ride one or two days a week. Same would apply with how much time you spend with her at the barn. If you two are friends you should be able to wok out a compromise to satisfy the both of you. 



RennyPatch said:


> Confess we need to put up a new privacy fence at house.. last couple of years we were like we'll let it slide.. this year some of it is leaning and getting ready to go over.. the fence is old as dirt.. been pricing it.. yuck.. I know we can save about 2k by taking down it all and prepping it for install ourselves.. but I don't really want to myself.. is that bad.. ha ha


When you get done with yours I'd like a chain link fence around my yard, please. LOL



Zexious said:


> I confess I have another doctor's appointment, today. Woohoo... /die


Not fun, but you gotta do what you gotta do to get better!


----------



## JCnGrace

I confess that I overslept so late today that instead of getting to drink my coffee before going out to do chores, I ran out and gave the minis their hay while it was brewing, in my jammies. LOL


----------



## PoptartShop

JCnGrace said:


> I confess that I overslept so late today that instead of getting to drink my coffee before going out to do chores, I ran out and gave the minis their hay while it was brewing, in my jammies. LOL


That sounds lovely...can we switch lives? :lol: :rofl: Ahhh! I wish I was still in my jammies!

This workday is going by so slow...I don't even feel like going to the chiro after work, but my back is hurting today so I might as well.:icon_frown:


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

TuyaGirl said:


> So, unfortunately we're on the same boat. Years of crappy governments ended on a financial rescue from the european union... My little country is seeing no light at the end of the tunnel :-(


Our country looks economically sound but it is at the sacrifice of standard of living. Even 'middle class' people are feeling the pinch now. :-(


----------



## TuyaGirl

@JCnGrace she is an attention seeker (does this expression even exist?), every time I take her with me I don't have the time for an alone cigarrete or a quick chat with BO because she needs to be on top of everything... Maybe her husband brings her back to earth, as they're planning to have their first kid. *awful me*
@PoptartShop I don't have to leave the barn to feel like crap as a rider, I only have to look at BO's son riding. Actually I've spent many hours absolutely delighted with his skills. Helps he is so sweet and cute (picture posted some pages ago)


----------



## gingerscout

confess I got a real ride in today saddle and all.. and 45 min at that.. the dark seemed to hold off extra long.. which was nice.. and I found my boys new favoritest treat of all time. I got them in the Horse box.. called enjoy yums mint treats.. OMG he tried to come through the fence to get more.. even the rescue who refuses a treat tried to maul me for more.. like equine crack.. I have NEVER seen him act like that for a treat ever.. in 2 years, and 100 different kinds of treats tried


----------



## TimWhit91

My parents have finally seen the real xxx. That is what I will call my ex to keep his name out. I now have almost all the paperwork filled out to establish custody and child support. Yay! He has refused to give me any of his information for a long time, so my lawyer will be dealing with him from now on. Weight off my shoulders.


----------



## Change

RennyPatch said:


> also he's starting to shed.. does that mean winter isn't coming back and there is a light at the end of the tunnel.. I hope so..


The days are growing longer, so all the horses should be starting to shed. I can't tell if mine are yet because every time I groom them it's to scrape the latest mud-load off them!! Usually February is the coldest month of the year (at least around here), but this year with the weather being so weird, who knows what will happen.

Our backyard privacy fence is well over 12 years now, and several of the 4x4 posts are beginning to rot and break. We shore it up as we can when we notice, and replace the fence slats when they warp or break. Eventually we'll have to do some serious maintenance/replacement, I know, but it's one of those things that I hope will just "go away" if I keep ignoring it. LOL!!



JCnGrace said:


> I confess that after looking down today and seeing that it looked like my knees were resting on two Cousin Itts that I broke down and shaved my legs tonight. What do you know but there were legs under all that hair! lol


I whacked my knee-cap on the tow hitch of my truck last night and split it open. OUCH!! While I was examining my knee, I noticed that my leg hair is getting embarrassing long! Thankfully, it is fairly thin - I sometimes thing I must have some Native American blood in me because I've never had a lot of leg hair. When I do notice it, it always surprises me! So yeah - shaving is in my near future, too! 



Zexious said:


> I confess I have long since learned to stay away from political conversation on HF


Ditto. Although I will say that this time I think we got the lesser of two evils. Time will tell, though.



TimWhit91 said:


> so my lawyer will be dealing with him from now on. Weight off my shoulders.


About time!!!

I confess... This weekend was pretty much a wash for me. Weather looked like rain most of Saturday, but when it hadn't showed up by 2, Son and I did get out and do some work with the tractor to finish the prepping for the French drain around the barn. Ditch is just about done and we were starting to lay out the plastic sheeting when the skies opened up. Sunday was an all day rain event, so all that got done besides feeding was laundry and a good book!


----------



## PoptartShop

I wish the days were getting longer over here...sigh, still super dark when I get home or to the barn. 
The chiro felt good yesterday, but my oh my has my lower back been hurting the past few days. Blah.
I'm getting a shot in my SI next month, but if that doesn't work they want me to get shots in my L4-L5...I'm like yes please! They work wonders.
For now, I have Lidocaine topical prescribed cream to help.

Another gross rainy day. What else is new?! 
Might try to make it to the barn today, just to groom Redz but then again I might just head home. I don't really have muck boots & it's going to be SUPER SUPER muddy since yesterday & the day before it poured. Ugh. Plus, I kinda just wanna go home & relax for once.

Tomorrow's gonna be 54F & sunny...perfect riding weather. 
@RennyPatch lucky you! They really do love those mints don't they?! It's so cute. They go crazy for 'em.
@TimWhit91 good for you! Glad you got that weight off your shoulders. That's definitely a relief. 
@Change I hear you, the rain has been crazy lately. Sigh. That's good you got some work done regardless though. Nothing wrong with a good book! :smile:

I confess, I actually slept really good last night. I went to bed by like 9:30...total grandma, I know.


----------



## 6gun Kid

I confess I had a great weekend, celebrated the Queen's birthday a little early with a 50 dollar steak at the best steak house in the Stockyards, washed down with a couple of Buffalo Butt amber ales. Then box seats Ft. Worth Livestock Show and Rodeo, which ain't as fancy as it sounds (they are just on the rail).


----------



## PoptartShop

@6gun Kid that's awesome. Mmmm I bet the steak was delish! 
Glad you had a nice weekend! I'm sure you didn't want it to end.

Now I want steak...thanks... :lol:


----------



## JCnGrace

I confess that I'm such a klutz I got attacked by a power cord and it won. LOL Actually, I was putting the electric griddle away, which is stored on the top shelf of the pantry, and the cord slid off and bopped me in the noggin. Got a small cut right above my eyebrow no biggie, but I wonder if I can sue the company for not putting a warning sign on the cord? (kidding)


----------



## PoptartShop

@JCnGrace you sound like me...ouchies, I bet that hurt! When you bang your elbow it's the worst. 
Yesterday at work I tripped and caught myself and ran into the wall at work. I tripped on my own two feet...I'm a klutz big time. :rofl: Ah! 
Stupid power cords need to watch where they're going. LOL.


----------



## Mulefeather

I confess that the past few days have been very hard on Boyfriend, and I’ve been trying my best to support him while being down here. I’m going up for a long weekend this week, and hoping that we can spend some time just recovering. 

For those who don’t know, Boyfriend’s nephew had a terrible tragedy strike this past weekend. His partner, a lovely young man with a brilliant career, who was on his way to working at the White House as part of security within the next few weeks, was killed in a car accident early Sunday morning. He and some friends had gone out to get snacks during a monthly get-together, and a cop tried to pull the car over for speeding. The driver panicked and fled, running into a tree 30 seconds later going 90 mph(Nephew’s partner had been drinking so he was not the one driving). The car was engulfed in flames and the officer was only able to save the driver. Nephew’s partner and another young man died at the scene – all because the driver didn’t want a speeding ticket. 

Boyfriend is very close to his nephew (Nephew’s own father is not in his life much, so Boyfriend has stood in that role much of Nephew’s life), so seeing him go through this and not knowing how to help has really been hard on him. He is sad, angry, and feeling helpless at the same time. 

I’m thinking of trying to make Nephew something that he can keep mementos and other items in if he wants. I wanted to put a quote on it that wasn’t too related to grief and sadness, but rather the love of someone you have lost. I’ve been listening to a lot of Disney’s “Moana” soundtrack, and a particular set of lyrics strikes me as being appropriate for something like this, but I’m going to run it by Boyfriend first. 

_“I will carry you here in my heart, _
_you’ll remind me_
_That come what may, _
_I know the way.”_


----------



## LittleBayMare

I confess that I haven't been on here in a really long time. 

I also confess that I am officially in my last semester of undergraduate study!!!!! :dance-smiley05:
@JCnGrace








Lol. I can sympathize. The water horse attacked my the other day, culred up around my leg and tried to dump me on my face the sneaky little b******. Then my car tried to commit suicide on my way back to school Sunday night. I'm ok, but I am officially fed up with this car's repeated attempts to murder me. 

@Mulefeather Sorry you are going through this. It is always tragic when someone so young dies like that. You have our thoughts and prayers. :sad:


----------



## JCnGrace

Mulefeather said:


> I confess that the past few days have been very hard on Boyfriend, and I’ve been trying my best to support him while being down here. I’m going up for a long weekend this week, and hoping that we can spend some time just recovering.
> 
> For those who don’t know, Boyfriend’s nephew had a terrible tragedy strike this past weekend. His partner, a lovely young man with a brilliant career, who was on his way to working at the White House as part of security within the next few weeks, was killed in a car accident early Sunday morning. He and some friends had gone out to get snacks during a monthly get-together, and a cop tried to pull the car over for speeding. The driver panicked and fled, running into a tree 30 seconds later going 90 mph(Nephew’s partner had been drinking so he was not the one driving). The car was engulfed in flames and the officer was only able to save the driver. Nephew’s partner and another young man died at the scene – all because the driver didn’t want a speeding ticket.
> 
> Boyfriend is very close to his nephew (Nephew’s own father is not in his life much, so Boyfriend has stood in that role much of Nephew’s life), so seeing him go through this and not knowing how to help has really been hard on him. He is sad, angry, and feeling helpless at the same time.
> 
> I’m thinking of trying to make Nephew something that he can keep mementos and other items in if he wants. I wanted to put a quote on it that wasn’t too related to grief and sadness, but rather the love of someone you have lost. I’ve been listening to a lot of Disney’s “Moana” soundtrack, and a particular set of lyrics strikes me as being appropriate for something like this, but I’m going to run it by Boyfriend first.
> 
> _“I will carry you here in my heart, _
> _you’ll remind me_
> _That come what may, _
> _I know the way.”_


Such a tragedy, I'm sorry for the loss. It's so hard to know what to say to a person who has lost someone they love, everybody seems to deal with grief differently. Some want no reminders, others hang on to everything so hopefully your BF can help you out on whether the nephew would find comfort in a memory box.


----------



## JCnGrace

I confess that I kept my mouth shut when hubby told me today, after some more repair, that he'd teach me how to build a fence yet. I really wanted to roll my eyes and remind him I was putting up fences long before he ever entered my life but I was nice and let him think he was furthering my education. LOL I also confess that it's really hard for me to do that (the keep my mouth shut part, not the fence fixing part).


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

@Mulefeather So sorry to hear of your tragedy :hug:
@LittleBayMare welcome back!

One of our cars has had a couple of good goes at murdering me, so I get how you feel!!


----------



## 6gun Kid

@Mulefeather my condolences to you, your boyfriend, and nephew.


----------



## PoptartShop

@Mulefeather Oh no, I am so sorry, sending thoughts your way and to your boyfriend and nephew. That's so sad.:frown_color: 
@LittleBayMare welcome back!  That's exciting you're almost done! Good for you!  I'm sure it feels good to be almost at the finish line.
@JCnGrace LOL props to you for keeping your mouth shut, I don't know if I'd have the self-control to do such a thing. :rofl: Bahaha. When he is teaching you, be like...I got this, thanks you can go on your way now. :lol:

I confess, I just went straight home from work last night & relaxed. Felt pretty awesome! Tonight, however, I'm going to the barn. :smile: It's going up to 54F so I can't complain!


----------



## gingerscout

@Jc.. when he tells you how to do it like you don't know already, just say I got this..go inside and make me a sandwich..LOL


----------



## gingerscout

@mule sorry to hear that.. death is never a good thing, keep you all in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## JCnGrace

RennyPatch said:


> @Jc.. when he tells you how to do it like you don't know already, just say I got this..go inside and make me a sandwich..LOL


Since his hip has been really bothering him and he can't do much he wants to micromanage me. It's driving me bonkers but I'm trying to be patient about it. His surgery to get a new one can't come too soon. A little less than a month to go! YAY!!!


----------



## carshon

I confess that if my horses get any more covered in mud they will look like adobe huts with legs! 
@Mulefeather sorry to hear about Nephew's partner. such a horrible needless tragedy


----------



## TuyaGirl

@Mulefeather I am sorry for the loss. I put a like on your post because of the memorial idea, and the sentence you are planning to choose :hug:


----------



## JCnGrace

I confess I asked the guy who loaded feed in the truck today to come home with us and unload it. He was tossing those bags of oats around like they didn't weigh a thing. Hubby told him we'd feed him dinner and supper but I guess he'd rather have his hourly wage than food. LOL

Oh, and I saw a flock of cranes flying north today! I hope it's a sign that next month is going to be as mild as this one has been and not that they were just a flock of dumb birds.


----------



## PoptartShop

@carshon I hear that! Even with a darn sheet on, Redz was sooo muddy last night. It's raining this morning so he'll be muddy again tonight too. Yay.
@JCnGrace I hope so! Need some good weather. :smile:
LOL I guess he was like...I'm not hungry for food, just hungry for money. :lol:

I confess, I rode last night. Alone, because my friend couldn't ride with me she had somewhere to go, well, Redz was sooooo energetic. But in a good way!  Had a super nice working trot, then we did some oxers. He did so good. Can't wait to make the jumps higher once I'm more comfortable of course, still building my confidence. I used to jump 3-4ft but nowadays I'm rusty & can't just yet. 

He got a new sheet, it's RED. LOL. His purple one got ripped & there was no way of patching it haha. It's a little big but it works.
After eating, before treat time! Mr. Fuzzy face!


----------



## 6gun Kid

carshon said:


> I confess that if my horses get any more covered in mud they will look like adobe huts with legs!


Lawdy don't I know! I used to have a really loud. flashy paint horse, now he is just brown.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I confess that I am glad my DH has a job that is physical and keeps him occupied, but I sort of wish it wasn't construction. When it snows here, even a little bit, everything shuts down. So, DH had four days off work in addition to his normal weekends off. Friday, it was raining/snowing, so his boss told him they weren't working. Monday, same. Tuesday, same plus the generator was on the fritz. Yesterday, there was thick fog and ice in our town and DH didn't feel comfortable driving all the way to the job site (45 minutes away), plus we had to replace one of the headlights on the truck, which somehow took literally two and a half hours, even with the guy from AutoZone helping. :icon_rolleyes: So, last week (the check we get tomorrow) will be one day short and this week (the check we get next week) will be three days short. Ugh.

I also confess that I've been just super blah the past few days. It's not the weather (I love cold and snow). I don't know what it is. EVERYTHING has been making me cry on TV (can't even watch the commercial for A Dog's Purpose). Was watching the episode of Bones day before yesterday where Booth and Brennan find out they're pregnant again and I just lost it. Like near-hysterical sobbing.


----------



## gingerscout

6gun Kid said:


> Lawdy don't I know! I used to have a really loud. flashy paint horse, now he is just brown.


 Horse and pony are paints.. well were at one time..LOL


----------



## gingerscout

@ drafty... speaking of preggo.. you sound like my wife when she was.. maybe take a test?..lol


----------



## PoptartShop

@DraftyAiresMum wow what a week! The weather seems to be screwing everything up lately. That's definitely a downside to construction work.  Can't work when it snows/rains sometimes etc. I hope you pull through this week & the darn snow stops. It ruins everything! 
Are you PMSing? Sounds like me when I am. :lol: Or could just be hormones being stupid...it happens, female probz. The weather probably isn't helping your mood either. It rained like, all last week & I was feeling so down.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

6gun Kid said:


> Lawdy don't I know! I used to have a really loud. flashy paint horse, now he is just brown.


Mine too!! ROFL! We drove by the other day and DH was like "Where's Aires?! I see Oz and Bob, but I don't recognize the big brown horse in with them." Yeah, he wasn't joking, either. He seriously thought that my horse was missing and a similarly-built brown horse had taken his place. *facepalm*


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

RennyPatch said:


> @ drafty... speaking of preggo.. you sound like my wife when she was.. maybe take a test?..lol


Not likely that I am. DH and I haven't been active at all. I thought maybe I might be because of all the weight I've inexplicably gained back, but IDK.



PoptartShop said:


> @DraftyAiresMum wow what a week! The weather seems to be screwing everything up lately. That's definitely a downside to construction work.  Can't work when it snows/rains sometimes etc. I hope you pull through this week & the darn snow stops. It ruins everything!
> Are you PMSing? Sounds like me when I am. :lol: Or could just be hormones being stupid...it happens, female probz. The weather probably isn't helping your mood either. It rained like, all last week & I was feeling so down.


Not sure it's PMS. Haven't had my cycle since before we moved into the house we're in now back at the first of December. I just don't know.


----------



## Mulefeather

I confess I’ve lost any sympathy I might have had for the driver of the vehicle in the accident – the more we find out, the more it’s coming to light that he’s a spoiled rich kid who should not have been driving ANY car, let alone one with passengers. It turns out his license had been revoked, as well as him having a list of driving violations (speeding, blowing stop signs, running red lights, etc) as long as your arm. Boyfriend and I have been able to find other information about him– forum posts, websites he had an account on, programming projects he had been involved in – and he was just all-around a terrible person. 

And now, the driver and his husband have been in contact with Nephew – Nephew related their conversation to Boyfriend last night, and everything is just…scripted. Lame platitudes. No apologies or admission of guilt or responsibility. More of a feel of “sorry this had to happen, but it’s not really his fault because (stupid reasons).” They are covering their butts and doing damage control to save the driver’s hide more than anything else, and we think they’re using Nephew as a way to find out what the family is planning so they can plan their defense. Boyfriend has told Nephew not to say anything and record EVERY interaction, and keep notes. One more thing foisted on the shoulders of someone who is grieving the death of their partner, who hasn’t even been gone a week, and that enrages me. 

On the other side at least, Sully doesn’t have to be scoped…yet. The vet got the culture from his nose back, and it was positive for Staphylococcus, so we started Sully on a 60-day course of Uniprim yesterday. We’re going to see how Sully’s taking to it around the 2nd week of February, and I’m going to call the vet and report back. Unfortunately this week has been gross and rainy, and I’ve been getting over a cold, so I haven’t gone up to see him. Tonight I’m going to be prepping for the cat’s arrival Tuesday night – I still need litter and a few other small things. But I’m going to put her up in my office for the time being before giving her free run of the house, just so she can get settled and used to the routine of being home before I do anything else. I’m also looking at putting kitty doors on a closet door where I’ll be keeping her litter box, and one for the basement door so she can go down there if she wants.


----------



## PoptartShop

@DraftyAiresMum oh boy...maybe you should get a pregnancy test? JUST to be safe!:razz: 'Ya never know! 
@Mulefeather wow that's terrible. Makes the situation even harder for him now.:icon_frown: That a-hole guy will have to deal with this for the rest of his life, no matter if he denies it or not he knows darn well it was his fault. That's just a shame. Sounds like he has no remorse whatsoever. That's just not fair. Especially since he has such a bad record, like he should be ashamed of himself. Ugh. Karma will get him though, trust me.
That's good your boyfriend is telling him to record every interaction & not say anything. That's the best way to go about this so nothing can be said that isn't true/blown out of proportion. I'm so sorry they are going through all this & you are as well. :-| Such a tough time.

I'm also glad Sully doesn't have to be scoped yet, but I hope he feels better once he starts the Uniprim. Fingers crossed all goes well! Poor guy! It has been super yucky here too so I understand completely. Hoping you're feeling better too. Sounds like such a bad week for you, I'm sorry you are going through all of this. *hugs* 

The cat is going to be something to look forward to though, at least!  Awww. I can't wait to see pictures of her.  Ahhh!

I confess, I'm not even excited for lunchtime even though it's almost noon, because I have a dumb boring chicken salad as usual...sucks not having bread! :icon_frown:


----------



## Captain Evil

Tonight we had my nephews over (13 and 16) for spaghetti and a movie on the Big Screen TV (our huge 75" one that we take off the boat for the winter). Sharknado 4, and a pre-movie card game of "Poop". The nephew who was reading the rules wanted to play the "Drinking" version, so we broke out the Coca Cola and Crystal Head shot glasses. 

It was really fun.

I have to confess, though, that this was the first drinking game I have ever played in my life, and me, almost sixty and a graduate of a very preppie collage! Luckily, I have seen Indiana Jones, so I know how you are supposed to do it: toss the Coke back in one gulp and slam the glass back on the table, then slowly wipe your lips with your sleeve. I feel I was impressive.

The only other thing I'm gonna say is that there was a lot of burping going on at that table.


----------



## JCnGrace

So today I was at the barn when suddenly...ack..ack...ACK I must have breathed in something like a hair or a piece of hay and it was stuck on my tonsil and wouldn't come off. I eventually went into a full blown coughing attack, you know tears streaming out of my eyes, snot dripping out of my nose and the repeated need to spit. I sat down on the side of a garden wagon and was bending over to keep the snot from falling down the front of my jacket (I never have a hankie handy when I need one) and Hiss jumps on my back and starts kneading. Other than the fact that I would hate anyone seeing me with snot dripping out of my nose, I got to thinking about how hilarious a video of that would be because it would look like I was choking and the cat was patting my back. It's very hard to laugh and cough at the same time. LOL


----------



## GMA100

I confess I have dark lines under my eyes. SO, some of y'all may have seen on tv about the tornadoes in south ga (Adel and Albany), I live 40 minutes from Albany and some of the damage is only 20 miles away from me. It really is horrible, there is power lines down, the trees are either on the ground, cropped halfway off, or just plain naked, houses are split in half by trees, some houses are completely gone and worst of all, I think 7 people have died. There is still a two year old boy everyone is looking for that just disappeared during the storm. 
So the past several days my family has been running around like a chicken with its head cut off, we've sorted clothes at a shelter, helped cut trees, and I actually took storm victims orders for food, clothing, etc.....
So if y'all could, please, please pray for the family whose baby is missing, they must feel terrible, the little boys name is Detraz Green.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@JCnGrace I would have liked to see that!! What's with cats enjoying jumping on our back when we bend? Even my blind one does that :grin: And to jump on your lap when you're sitting in the bathroom.
@GMA100 That's horrible!! I will pray for him to be found asap :-(


----------



## Change

@Mulefeather - if the driver was evading when the accident occurred, he is guilty of negligent homicide! That's jail-time. The cop-cam and the officer's testimony should be enough to convict him. I would recommend that your BFs nephew not speak to the driver, his family OR his lawyer. Let the courts take care of it and Good Riddance! 

Definitely talk with your BF re the Memory Box or Book. It may be too soon and the wounds too raw, or it might be just the right thing to do. Everyone grieves in their own way, and with the anger he must also be feeling ... Hugs and Comfort to all of you.
@JCnGrace - it must be in the air. My bumper hitch, your power cord, Pop's wall!!! And while I was feeding last night I sniff/inhaled a bit of hay and sneezed a dozen times. Tango even looked at me like maybe he should abandon his food and run away!!! It was only a look though. Not even my sneezes will pull that boy off dinner!

I confess that I am a little miffed that I woke up at 5 a.m. this morning ... and it's MY DAY OFF!!! 

And right now (6:30 a.m.) it's 35F with an expected high of 44. But at least it isn't raining! I'm about to head out to feed, then I'll catch up on HF for a bit longer before heading out the door. The drawback of having horses at home is that the poop still needs scoopin'! 

Son is at dialysis today so I probably won't get much help working on finishing up the French drain or moving/spreading crush in the barn. At least I'll get a chance to play with my tractor! 

Tomorrow looks to be a little more pleasant, so I might just have to saddle up the kids. I need some saddle time and Cally's getting flabby and I do need to see how much Tango has retained since I haven't had a saddle on his back since before Thanksgiving. I'm sure hoping he remembers how to be a Good Boy - we don't need to play rodeo in the mud!


----------



## PoptartShop

@*Mulefeather* that's the worst when you wake up that early on your day off. It happens to me on the weekends, I have to constantly try to force myself to sleep.  I hope you do get some time in the saddle this weekend! 

I confess, yesterday was absolutely crazy at work...2 people got laid off, I was a 'survivor'. Whew. I'm very fortunate. 
My workload is going to be heavier now, but I can handle it. They're going to lay off someone else I think soon, not sure who but...sigh. It's kinda sad because we are all like family. But we have these business consultants (they're only here for another 2 weeks thank goodness) & we're changing the dynamics. There's a lot of pressure this month. 

HAPPY FRIDAY though. 

I rode last night, too. Did a few oxers, nothing major. Worked on the canter a bit too, trying to prep for my lesson tomorrow morning.  Redz has been in a really good mood this week. I'm so proud of him. <3
My friend was riding with me; Redz was being, well, the perfect angel...meanwhile her 4-year old horse was being a BRAT! LOL. :lol: It's either one or the other haha.


----------



## cbar

I confess that I feel like I'm going crazy. It's been over a month since b/f lost his job. He's ALWAYS around!! Nevermind the stress of dealing with bills, etc on my own...but just having him around the house all the time? 

Hope everyone has a wonderful Friday! I, for one, cannot wait for the weekend. It feels like it's been a long week & I desperately crave some sleep-in time.


----------



## Mulefeather

@GMA100 – That is awful!! I hope they find him soon, and stay safe! 

@Change – I think it’s going to be vehicular homicide due to the speed (the cop running radar clocked him at 91 MPH on a back country road), but manslaughter at the very least. But yeah, I agree that Nephew shouldn’t even speak to them because they just are not good people, and it’s pretty clear their intentions are 100% self-serving at this point. I’m guessing they’re trying to set the stage for an eventual trial that shows the defendant feeling remorse for his actions. And yep, I think I will hold off on the memory box or anything like that for a while. We definitely want to give those wounds time to feel a little less raw. 

Going up to NY tonight for a 3-day weekend, which is badly needed. I’m excited to pick up my kitty on Tuesday night, too! I haven’t decided on a name for her yet, but I typically need to spend a little time with an animal before I name them. I need to bug Boyfriend to take me shopping for a second litter box and some litter while I’m up there. 

And is anyone else excited that SPRING is right around the corner? 6 more weeks until the time changes and I actually have some daylight in the evenings! That means Sully and I will be starting our official training program to bring him back into harness work.


----------



## gingerscout

I confess I feel like I am getting a cold again.. I just got over one like 2-3 weeks ago.. sheesh.. I get up at 5 everyday.. been so long most days I don't need an alarm.. I still set one though just in case.. getting up then stinks when its your day off. I haven't ridden since the other day.. weather can't make up its darn mind.. rain/ snow/ warm/ cold.. yuck. Yay spring.. need it to warm up so all my fair weather friends want to go trail riding again.. That and tax return needs to come so I can get new trailer tires.. so I can take my trailer:cowboy:


----------



## Tazzie

@Mulefeather, I sure hope the judge doesn't believe them! He needs a FULL sentence!

And TGIF. What a week at work, and what a day it's been!! CRAZY! I FINALLY got to see my girl on Wednesday. Been 2 weeks because of all the rain. And she's got a fungus thing going on, but I don't know if it's fungal. I don't know what it is. She gets this weird thing in the summer, and the temps were summer like especially with her winter hair. Vet is coming tomorrow to see what it is and start treatment. I'd LOVE for it to be done and over with, but I have a sneaking suspicion I'll be dealing with it forever *sigh*

I have lots of crazy awesome news though!! Izzie was High Point Champion in the Hunter Division (Hunter Pleasure, Sport Horse, and Dressage) for the club I'm in. I was High Point Adult Exhibitor. And then Izzie and I won the Overall High Point Award! So I was overall exhibitor and she was overall horse. We got two AWESOME blanket bags to hang on her stall at shows, and the most epic cooler EVER! By cooler I mean for her :lol: the club's colors are black and red, but the special ordered in a blue and white one just for us! I was super excited!! I'll post pictures later today, just squeezing in to say hi!

OH! And if that wasn't enough, I was asked to be the Sport Horse Demo rider at the Egyptian Event at the Kentucky horse park in June, and the Secretariat Festival in September!

I'm on air :lol:


----------



## PoptartShop

@GMA100 that is so sad, I hope they find him. 
@cbar I hope he finds a job soon. I'm sure that's frustrating, especially since you are working & he's not. 
@Mulefeather NY should be fun, & hopefully get your mind off of all the craziness. Tuesday can't come soon enough! I'm the same way, I can't just name a pet right away. Have to see what they're like first.
YES! I'm super excited for Spring. Can't wait to ride in the daylight when I get off work, & not have to worry about it being super cold/snowing. Yuck. Can't come soon enough.
@RennyPatch feel better! That's no fun!
@Tazzie that is AWESOME!!!!!!! I'm super happy for you.  Yay! That's such an honor. Hopefully Izzie feels better soon with whatever fungus she is, poor girl! Fingers crossed it heals up quickly. So proud of you guys. 

I confess, I'm soooo darn happy it's finally Friday...excited for my lesson tomorrow, then...whatever else I'm doing which is probably nothing. Just gonna relax I think. Plus, I'm on a budget so...nope, I'll be home. :lol:


----------



## JCnGrace

GMA100 said:


> I confess I have dark lines under my eyes. SO, some of y'all may have seen on tv about the tornadoes in south ga (Adel and Albany), I live 40 minutes from Albany and some of the damage is only 20 miles away from me. It really is horrible, there is power lines down, the trees are either on the ground, cropped halfway off, or just plain naked, houses are split in half by trees, some houses are completely gone and worst of all, I think 7 people have died. There is still a two year old boy everyone is looking for that just disappeared during the storm.
> So the past several days my family has been running around like a chicken with its head cut off, we've sorted clothes at a shelter, helped cut trees, and I actually took storm victims orders for food, clothing, etc.....
> So if y'all could, please, please pray for the family whose baby is missing, they must feel terrible, the little boys name is Detraz Green.


The damage a tornado can do is mind boggling. Major props to you and your family for helping out. You all certainly have my prayers and good wishes. We had a tornado hit a bit south of our town a few years ago and they found a 2 year old boy wandering around in a field near town. Way too far for him to have made it there on his own so the tornado had to have carried him. No major injuries, just scrapes and bruises and he was in shock. I hope little Detraz is safe and sound somewhere and will be found soon. 



Change said:


> @*Mulefeather* - if the driver was evading when the accident occurred, he is guilty of negligent homicide! That's jail-time. The cop-cam and the officer's testimony should be enough to convict him. I would recommend that your BFs nephew not speak to the driver, his family OR his lawyer. Let the courts take care of it and Good Riddance!
> 
> Definitely talk with your BF re the Memory Box or Book. It may be too soon and the wounds too raw, or it might be just the right thing to do. Everyone grieves in their own way, and with the anger he must also be feeling ... Hugs and Comfort to all of you.
> 
> @*JCnGrace* - it must be in the air. My bumper hitch, your power cord, Pop's wall!!! And while I was feeding last night I sniff/inhaled a bit of hay and sneezed a dozen times. Tango even looked at me like maybe he should abandon his food and run away!!! It was only a look though. Not even my sneezes will pull that boy off dinner!
> 
> I confess that I am a little miffed that I woke up at 5 a.m. this morning ... and it's MY DAY OFF!!!
> 
> And right now (6:30 a.m.) it's 35F with an expected high of 44. But at least it isn't raining! I'm about to head out to feed, then I'll catch up on HF for a bit longer before heading out the door. The drawback of having horses at home is that the poop still needs scoopin'!
> 
> Son is at dialysis today so I probably won't get much help working on finishing up the French drain or moving/spreading crush in the barn. At least I'll get a chance to play with my tractor!
> 
> Tomorrow looks to be a little more pleasant, so I might just have to saddle up the kids. I need some saddle time and Cally's getting flabby and I do need to see how much Tango has retained since I haven't had a saddle on his back since before Thanksgiving. *I'm sure hoping he remembers how to be a Good Boy - we don't need to play rodeo in the mud*!


At least it would be a softer landing than hard packed dirt but since you can stick to them when they go into bronc mode you don't have to worry! LOL



cbar said:


> I confess that I feel like I'm going crazy. It's been over a month since b/f lost his job. He's ALWAYS around!! Nevermind the stress of dealing with bills, etc on my own...but just having him around the house all the time?
> 
> Hope everyone has a wonderful Friday! I, for one, cannot wait for the weekend. It feels like it's been a long week & I desperately crave some sleep-in time.


I totally get where you're coming from cbar. Part of the reason I stay up so late at night is so that I can have some alone and quiet time. That wouldn't work so well for you since you need to get up for work but maybe you could think up some errands to send him on.



Tazzie said:


> @*Mulefeather* , I sure hope the judge doesn't believe them! He needs a FULL sentence!
> 
> And TGIF. What a week at work, and what a day it's been!! CRAZY! I FINALLY got to see my girl on Wednesday. Been 2 weeks because of all the rain. And she's got a fungus thing going on, but I don't know if it's fungal. I don't know what it is. She gets this weird thing in the summer, and the temps were summer like especially with her winter hair. Vet is coming tomorrow to see what it is and start treatment. I'd LOVE for it to be done and over with, but I have a sneaking suspicion I'll be dealing with it forever *sigh*
> 
> I have lots of crazy awesome news though!! Izzie was High Point Champion in the Hunter Division (Hunter Pleasure, Sport Horse, and Dressage) for the club I'm in. I was High Point Adult Exhibitor. And then Izzie and I won the Overall High Point Award! So I was overall exhibitor and she was overall horse. We got two AWESOME blanket bags to hang on her stall at shows, and the most epic cooler EVER! By cooler I mean for her :lol: the club's colors are black and red, but the special ordered in a blue and white one just for us! I was super excited!! I'll post pictures later today, just squeezing in to say hi!
> 
> OH! And if that wasn't enough, I was asked to be the Sport Horse Demo rider at the Egyptian Event at the Kentucky horse park in June, and the Secretariat Festival in September!
> 
> I'm on air :lol:


Congratulations Tazzie, what an awesome accomplishment for both you and your mare!


----------



## Captain Evil

Tazzie said:


> I have lots of crazy awesome news though!! Izzie was High Point Champion in the Hunter Division (Hunter Pleasure, Sport Horse, and Dressage) for the club I'm in. I was High Point Adult Exhibitor. And then Izzie and I won the Overall High Point Award! So I was overall exhibitor and she was overall horse. We got two AWESOME blanket bags to hang on her stall at shows, and the most epic cooler EVER! By cooler I mean for her :lol: the club's colors are black and red, but the special ordered in a blue and white one just for us! I was super excited!! I'll post pictures later today, just squeezing in to say hi!


Whoo hoo! You guys rock!! Pictures??


----------



## PoptartShop

I confess, I feel super old for saying this, but...I'm looking forward to going grocery shopping after work. :lol:
I'm such a grandma trapped in a 25-year old's body...it excites me! Okay, let me finish up this darn last hour of work. :rofl:


----------



## Iridescent

@cbar I feel you. My bf and I are both laid off for a couple months. >.< And it turns out I'm the only one who likes alone time.


My confession today is that I feel discouraged with/from my riding instructor. Rant ahead-
Last week I started learning something new, this week I picked up that activity really well. But that wasn't good enough because the horse was being a butthead, wanting to scrape me into the wall, (something he does with the other students but hasn't with me for a while), and somehow it was my job to teach him to not do that. I did do what was asked, but no I'm probably not going to be able to stay in the trot when the horse is brought up short because his face is almost hitting the wall because we are teaching him a lesson. The remark about I should be trotting for twenty minutes straight by now in my lessons really made me feel bad. Maybe I would be doing that if we weren't always trying something different, avoiding the leasers who ride during my private lesson, or teaching the horse how to behave. And it's so frustrating to be doing exactly what I'm being told, have all the right aids and still have the horse ignore me because he's used to beginners and screw me if I want a nice ride. Not to mention I'm trying to get over crippling fear and every time he steps funny I feel my heart stop. And I'm trying every lesson to conquer that fear by not letting it affect my aids, riding through it, just keep going. It's so much. I don't even know if this is fun anymore.


----------



## gingerscout

sounds like it's time to find someplace new to ride, and deep down it sounds like you already know... sounds like a lot of hassle and no fun for you, and riding is supposed to be fun, if you feel you are not learning anything or not getting what you paid for, then I would find someone else who wants your money more


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

Iridescent said:


> @cbar I feel you. My bf and I are both laid off for a couple months. >.< And it turns out I'm the only one who likes alone time.
> 
> 
> My confession today is that I feel discouraged with/from my riding instructor. Rant ahead-
> Last week I started learning something new, this week I picked up that activity really well. But that wasn't good enough because the horse was being a butthead, wanting to scrape me into the wall, (something he does with the other students but hasn't with me for a while), and somehow it was my job to teach him to not do that. I did do what was asked, but no I'm probably not going to be able to stay in the trot when the horse is brought up short because his face is almost hitting the wall because we are teaching him a lesson. The remark about I should be trotting for twenty minutes straight by now in my lessons really made me feel bad. Maybe I would be doing that if we weren't always trying something different, avoiding the leasers who ride during my private lesson, or teaching the horse how to behave. And it's so frustrating to be doing exactly what I'm being told, have all the right aids and still have the horse ignore me because he's used to beginners and screw me if I want a nice ride. Not to mention I'm trying to get over crippling fear and every time he steps funny I feel my heart stop. And I'm trying every lesson to conquer that fear by not letting it affect my aids, riding through it, just keep going. It's so much. I don't even know if this is fun anymore.


Any chance of finding a new instructor? That sounds like a mickey mouse setup. 'School' horses should not need you to be giving them lessons while you are learning. I can't recall any when we were at a riding school, that misbehaved. We could do anything with them. When we were newbies the ponies were steady plodders, once we advanced some they would move along with more energy. Any horse/pony at the riding school that was remotely difficult was only ridden by the more experienced students.

Well done on riding through it, that is true bravery. But look around and see if there isn't something better available to you.


----------



## Captain Evil

Mulefeather~ Just want you to know that I'm thinking of you in this difficult time. It's so hard when something this painful happens. And very glad to hear that Sully's condition may on the upswing. Hang in there!

...and thinking of that little lost boy. Hoping hard for good news there.

No scallop diving today, due to gale warnings and zero visibility, thanks to all the rain and sleet we've been having. So, with no diving scheduled until a job on Sunday, DH got into the Deep Eddy... 









...and got inspired to build a pantry! Yea!!









I confess though, I do have some doubts as to the levelness of the shelves.

Meanwhile, I held Nemo for the farrier, and packed up some "diving treasures" for storage in the attic, including:

Many old bottles thrown off of schooners many a year ago









This little toy parakeet









One day's collection of golf balls: there are many many more golf balls waiting to be lovingly re-packed for attic storage.









And this bone: a femur perhaps? found during a February night dive in 2015, I think. I don't know whose it was...









Here it is on the night it was found.


----------



## Tazzie

@Iridescent, I'd find a new place to go. That all just founds awful.

And thank you all! I'm so excited! Between work, kids, and other obligations I've only been able to get on and read. Been interesting! I have some pictures now though! Turned Minions on for the kids and getting some mommy time!

These are the awards the night I got them. I love them!










Izzie in one of the halters she won earlier this month after she won two champions and a reserve for all Arabian horses showing for county fair high point  I know it needs to be dropped a bit more. We were hurrying to get stuff on before we ran out of light haha










And her shiny new cooler  We didn't straighten it up since everyone was tired, but I'm happy  I think it looks great on her  it was like they read my mind though. I've been eyeing these style of coolers for a while now, so man was I SHOCKED and HAPPY when I opened it 










Finally, a shot of me and my girly  my husband wanted to snag a picture of us together, and laugh at the ear thing for the cooler. She totally didn't care at all about it haha!


----------



## JCnGrace

Iridescent said:


> @*cbar* I feel you. My bf and I are both laid off for a couple months. >.< And it turns out I'm the only one who likes alone time.
> 
> 
> My confession today is that I feel discouraged with/from my riding instructor. Rant ahead-
> Last week I started learning something new, this week I picked up that activity really well. But that wasn't good enough because the horse was being a butthead, wanting to scrape me into the wall, (something he does with the other students but hasn't with me for a while), and somehow it was my job to teach him to not do that. I did do what was asked, but no I'm probably not going to be able to stay in the trot when the horse is brought up short because his face is almost hitting the wall because we are teaching him a lesson. The remark about I should be trotting for twenty minutes straight by now in my lessons really made me feel bad. Maybe I would be doing that if we weren't always trying something different, avoiding the leasers who ride during my private lesson, or teaching the horse how to behave. And it's so frustrating to be doing exactly what I'm being told, have all the right aids and still have the horse ignore me because he's used to beginners and screw me if I want a nice ride. Not to mention I'm trying to get over crippling fear and every time he steps funny I feel my heart stop. And I'm trying every lesson to conquer that fear by not letting it affect my aids, riding through it, just keep going. It's so much. I don't even know if this is fun anymore.


I agree with the others telling you to find a new barn/instructor. If this is not possible for whatever reason ask your instructor if it would be possible to pay a little extra to ride the horse an extra 30 minutes or so after your lesson just so you can do what you want (within reason). Maybe that would help you find the fun again.


----------



## JCnGrace

@Tazzie, Izzie looks great in her new cooler.


----------



## GMA100

I confess I need to work with my horses more......the last time I rode Asher he was having some major buddy sour issues. We worked through that, so hopefully he will behave better next ride, although I can't expect a 3 yr old to be completely perfect!
@Captain Evil: I love all of your "treasures"! My dogs would love the golf balls though. 



Unfortunately they called off the search for the little kid and turned it over to the police department. Some stuff isn't adding up, no pictures of the child whatsoever, Dad has told multiple, vastly different stories, they didn't report that he was missing for 5 hours after the storm, and although I hate to say it, the dad has several police records for battery, and for taking his girlfriend and two kids hostage, so I wouldn't exactly trust him with a child. 
If this was one of my moms kids, she would have millions, I mean MILLIONS of pictures of them and she would have reported them missing ASAP. 
I am still praying that everything will add up and be ok in the end, but the way it looks now.....it ain't good.


----------



## JCnGrace

Keep us posted @GMA100


----------



## JCnGrace

I confess I *always* pick the slowest moving check-out line in the store.


----------



## cbar

@iridiscent, I second the others. I would maybe start looking for a new barn to take lessons at. The whole point of riding is supposed to be fun, so i would look for a place that would let you have fun again! 
@CAPtainEvil - those pics are awesome. Perhaps the crooked shelves can be blamed on the Deep Eddy! LOL. I know my b/f sometimes tries to tackle some projects after having a 'few too many'. 
@Tazzie - Izzie looks great in her new cooler. So awesome that you won! And you guys are matching blue in your photo together  

I confess that the weather has been so awesome this weekend. Sadly, so far no riding/horse time. Our yard is SO icy. I did manage to burn a bunch of moldy hay and get another bale flipped over & cleaned off. So that was productive


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

JCnGrace said:


> I confess I *always* pick the slowest moving check-out line in the store.


I always pick the fastest. It's just that once I've joined the line it becomes the slowest. Same as betting on a race. My $1 is just too heavy for most horses :rofl:


----------



## Captain Evil

We didn't do the dive job today, as the winds were screeching. So, tomorrow.


----------



## Tazzie

JCnGrace said:


> @Tazzie, Izzie looks great in her new cooler.





cbar said:


> @Tazzie - Izzie looks great in her new cooler. So awesome that you won! And you guys are matching blue in your photo together


Thanks guys! I may have an obsession with blue :lol: which is why it makes me happy she looks so good in blue 

Hopefully everyone can get some ride time in this week!! I won't mind if it's cold or snowy. That I can ride in. The rain makes everything too awful to ride in! Fingers crossed I can ride this week! Haven't ridden in over 3 weeks!

And I have even MORE exciting news!!

I got two emails yesterday from the club I won that cooler through. They nominated me for the Region 14 Adult Amateur award! AND they nominated Izzie for the Half Arabian horse of the year award! I'm SO pumped!! Also talked with a friend from another group. They couldn't say what exactly, but that I was nominated for one, maybe two, awards through them as well! No clue if they are the same awards, or different ones. But I'm SUPER stoked!

The beginning of this year has just been so unbelievable right now! I can hardly believe all of this right now!


----------



## gingerscout

I confess I look at everyone else's skills and all they can do and look at mine and kind of want to hide under a desk..lol. I haven't had a formal lesson in years, and I had issues getting past things at last place, so now my boy is moved I can't wait to take a few lessons, but from the sound of it I have to start at square one again, and hearing a few critiques I guess I reek of rank beginner again.. sigh. Oh well at least I have an indoor and the ability to work into dark now as the old place had no indoor or lights outside


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

@RennyPatch you're not the only one. When I get the chance to ride again i need to go back to basics, i'm like a sack of spuds when i ride :-( Start from where you are, have fun, and the rest will happen  And a lot has changed since I last had lessons!!


----------



## JCnGrace

RennyPatch said:


> I confess I look at everyone else's skills and all they can do and look at mine and kind of want to hide under a desk..lol. I haven't had a formal lesson in years, and I had issues getting past things at last place, so now my boy is moved I can't wait to take a few lessons, but from the sound of it I have to start at square one again, and hearing a few critiques I guess I reek of rank beginner again.. sigh. Oh well at least I have an indoor and the ability to work into dark now as the old place had no indoor or lights outside


I've never had a formal lesson in my life so you're up on me.


----------



## JCnGrace

ShirtHotTeez said:


> I always pick the fastest. It's just that once I've joined the line it becomes the slowest. Same as betting on a race. My $1 is just too heavy for most horses :rofl:


:mrgreen: 

I actually pick the shortest which ends up being the slowest.


----------



## JCnGrace

Dumb birds! They made the cold and even snow come back.

On another note...Did you ever have a day where you had 101 things you needed to do but actually got very few of them accomplished because you piddle farted the day away? :wave:


----------



## gingerscout

I call those days weekend days..LOL


----------



## TuyaGirl

Yes, I look at riders like @Tazzie and feel like a grain of dust, lol!! Congratulations, your year started in the most positive way for you 

Saturday I took my friend with me to the barn again. When we arrived BO's son was preparing the cremello stallion for an english lady to see, as he still is for sale. I was definately not prepared for my friend's reaction, which was to spend most of the afternoon crying like a baby. She really loved him, guess I can see that now... Her husband brought her down to earth, as they're planning to have another baby soon. 
The only one that bought a smile to her face was Tuya, she calls her miss personality  It was REALLY cold, so I decided to let her inside, she is blanketed and if I put her out she would have no extra protection from the chilly wind. Now as all the other horses were just standing calm, she went through all the stages of looking bored, mad, curious, interested, sleepy, playful, friendly, you name it, in a heartbeat. That old lady has to be on top of everything!! So they both started to play, it was fun to watch her reacting to my friend's silliness 

I think the horse is leaving with the lady, she seemed very sensitive and he will be very well taken care of. Seeing my friend all sad just made me remember of all the horses I "lost" in the past, especially Katie, a mare that belonged to an english lady and that I used to ride just to keep her worked, as she was older and stiff. I loved both of them, we became very attached and literally broke my heart when Lynn left the country to give assistance to her father in France and took Katie. Lost two friends all of once :-( Some years later I got a postcard. I knew it. Katie was dead. She will never be forgotten. 

Sorry the length...


----------



## PoptartShop

@Iridescent I definitely would look for a new place. Somewhere where you'll be happier for sure!  Riding is definitely about having fun too, it should be something you look forward to, not dread!
@GMA100 wow that doesn't sound good at all. Ugh. Keep us updated for sure.  Wow.
@Tazzie SOOO darn happy for you.  So proud of you both! Izzie looks wonderful! <3 She has the most beautiful face ever! You guys look lovely!
@Captain Evil LOL I love the pictures! :lol: Your DH is hilarious! :rofl: Such a goober!
@JCnGrace I feel like I do too...I try to go to self-checkout nowadays, but if it's not available...yup, it can be the shortest line & go super slow. Ugh.
@RennyPatch aw don't feel like that!
@TuyaGirl aww I'm sure she was upset. Cute picture!! I know the feeling. I hope your friend cheers up soon. & Tuya is such a playful old lady! I love it! I bet she'd like Redz! LOL

I confess, I had a good lesson on Saturday.  Redz was really good. We upped the jumps a little bit, and he did really well. Kept him at a good pace, he wasn't 'rushing'. I think I'm finally starting to get that rhythm.
Anywho...back at work.  I have a sinus headache, so I hope it goes away ASAP.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@PoptartShop yes, Tuya would not mind having Redz around, especially since she lost her mate, big red... If Redz was a mare she would try to murder him, lol! But he looks a sweetheart and both would get along just fine 
Glad you had a good lesson and are starting to get good rhythm. Yay for the higher jumps  (I never tried to jump, and apparently neither did Tuya, on the lunge line she will not jump, but knock the poles as she proceeds hapily trotting)
Hope you feel better soon


----------



## Tazzie

TuyaGirl said:


> Yes, I look at riders like @Tazzie and feel like a grain of dust, lol!! Congratulations, your year started in the most positive way for you


Oh hush! You guys are all awesome! I never want anyone feeling that way around me! But thank you!

Allison, thanks! I'm pretty pumped 

And I do hear you all on wanting more lessons and such. We got 3 last year. Wanting more than that this year! I don't want to feel stagnant!

I've also had some good heart to hearts with some friends this morning. Going through some stuff right now, and it's been tough. I've been made to feel like crap, and I'm over it. Sorry I'm being so vague, but anyone can read this thread, and it'd be my luck someone would stumble on it.


----------



## PoptartShop

Still battling with the stupid sinus headache. It's off & on today it seems. Blah.
I have the chiro after work, then I'm just going to plop on the couch I think. :lol: 

I can definitely relate to not riding that much this winter. It's been crappy out. Up until recently I went about a month without a lesson. Stupid weather.
@Tazzie don't be silly! We understand. It'll be OK.  *hugs* I've been dealing with a few things myself. Ugh. All-in-all, people suck...they never cease to amaze me anymore.


----------



## Captain Evil

I confess that February 1st is THE DAY that I lose these rotten pounds that have crept up lately and that I start working with Nemo seriously. Even though riding is pretty.. well, I don't see a great way to start, I can - and will- do some ground stuff around leading, manners, and then start working with cones and poles; maybe I can figure out a way to get to an indoor arena. Maybe not.

Anyway, we got the dive job done today: incredible weather for it! Here are some pics...

These are the buoys we had to deploy.









DH got some torches to do this job, so he was excited: his drysuit is made of Kevlar, so he figured he wouldn't set himself on fire.









And DH going over after deployment to secure the buoys to the moorings:









It went really smoothly!


----------



## JCnGrace

Captain Evil said:


> *I confess that February 1st is THE DAY that I lose these rotten pounds that have crept up lately* and that I start working with Nemo seriously. Even though riding is pretty.. well, I don't see a great way to start, I can - and will- do some ground stuff around leading, manners, and then start working with cones and poles; maybe I can figure out a way to get to an indoor arena. Maybe not.
> 
> Anyway, we got the dive job done today: incredible weather for it! Here are some pics...
> 
> These are the buoys we had to deploy.
> 
> View attachment 861737
> 
> 
> DH got some torches to do this job, so he was excited: his drysuit is made of Kevlar, so he figured he wouldn't set himself on fire.
> 
> View attachment 861745
> 
> 
> And DH going over after deployment to secure the buoys to the moorings:
> 
> View attachment 861753
> 
> 
> It went really smoothly!


You are not alone. Took the dog to the vet today and he's gained 9 pounds since his last visit and now weighs 93.4 pounds and I always need to lose weight. 

Poor guy had a lump right in the opening to his sheath (I guess it's the same name as horse parts) and got to have a needle aspiration done on it. We were, of course, worried he had a tumor but it had pus in it so vet thinks he just poked it with a sticker bush or weed. Now I just have to figure out how to get him to eat a pill 3 X a day when he's the world's pickiest and daintiest eating dog.


----------



## gingerscout

peanut butter, bread, cheese.. those work for making our dog take pills.


----------



## JCnGrace

The thing is he doesn't scarf anything down, he chews it up and these are large capsules. 

We just now gave him his first pill and hid it in a piece of hot dog. He chewed it up and ate it so hopefully it didn't taste so bad that he won't be fooled a second time.


----------



## Change

@Tazzie - congratulations! You are awesome!
@JCnGrace - Thing (my epileptic, 100 lb PB) takes 4 1/2 pills a day so we have to get creative. One day peanut butter works, the next ... Nope. I've even had to resort to sticking my hand down his gullet to push the pills past his ability to hack them back up! And then there are the days he'll eat them dry, right out of my hand. Go figure. One thing that always works, though, is whatever leftover dinner is. He thinks he's people and wants what we're having.
@Iridescent - If the Instructor is expecting you to school a schooling horse, she should be paying you! If you're riding at a level where you CAN school a school horse, then you should be riding a better horse or finding a better instructor. Either way, riding is supposed to be fun!

I can't remember all of who said what (I'm old, and it's 5 a.m.!) but I've never had a lesson in my life either. I won't call myself a show-worthy, polished rider, but I can ride most anything and have fun doing it! I even spent an hour riding a horse in reverse (made the little devil walk backwards the whole time) because he was so barn-sour he kept trying to spin going out and race going in. So... we just did a nice trail ride, around trees and such, backward. That boy did NOT like me!  

I haven't been on either of my horses since before Thanksgiving. Between rotten weather and so much to do when the weather wasn't rotten, well... Tango will probably have to be restarted from ground-zero, and I'm sure Cally's going to be a total sour-puss. Should be a lot of fun when I can finally find time to saddle up. 

Weather was half-way decent this weekend, but after just an hour or two of working outside I started getting really bad cold-spasms and shivering/sweating. Yeah - just my luck to try and catch a bug on a weekend! So I ended up coming inside, curling up under blankets in my recliner and feeling miserable. Both the weather and my health were much better come Monday morning. Just NOT FAIR! And today I wake up at 4:15!! Well, at least it gives me time to hop on and say hi to everyone!


----------



## Mulefeather

@RennyPatch – Just remember that no matter what, there’s always a way to go further – regardless of age, and regardless of prior experience! I follow some tenets of Zen Buddhism in my spiritual life – removing emotion or the notion that your worth is tied to your ability, realizing that learning is lifelong, and seeking mastery over small things building into mastery of big things – and those have helped me immensely over the years as someone with a learning disability, one that went untreated and unrecognized for MANY years. With time and practice, you learn to look for the “I can”, and build from there. 

@JCnGrace – For a dog like that, I pretty much bypass all ceremony. I grew up raising dogs, and got to the point where I make them sit (for a big dog I’ll straddle them like a horse, for a little one I’ll put their butts against my legs and make them sit), open their mouths, and push the pill to the back of their throat, then close their jaws and hold it closed until I hear or feel them swallow. It’s not the prettiest process, but it gets the job done. We at least got lucky with most of our dogs, they were so food-oriented that they’d happily take a pill mushed up in some cheese. 

@GMA100 – I am so sorry that it’s turned into something more sinister for that family. That poor, poor little boy. We just had a case near my boarding barn where 3 children were discovered in a locked, unheated room, being starved by their foster parents to the point where none of them could hold down solid food. It always amazes me how many people are out there who would adore a child to care for and love, and then you have these evil monsters who should never have kids who always seem to have them, and abuse them, with such ease. 

I confess that I am excited to pick up my kitty today! We didn’t wind up going out much, so I’ll have to pick up a litter box and some litter when I go to get her. The adoption coordinator is going to meet me at the pet store she’s been kept at so we can finalize the adoption, so I’ll have a chance to pick up a few more things. I really can’t wait to get her home! I’m also hoping to get her an appointment with the vet I found through my coworker so that we can get her started on losing weight, and I would like to have her on some sort of flea preventative. 

My dad is bringing up an old couch and some other furniture this weekend, so I’ll be working on getting the house into some semblance of order- also so I can start painting next week or the week after. And @Captain Evil, you’re not the only one who is starting to lose weight! My knees can’t take the weight I’ve gained back over the past year and change and I feel about 70 years old some mornings. I’m looking at getting back into the gym here at work to walk on the treadmill as well as start lifting some weights – I really would like to drop enough weight to be able to ride Sully and get him back into shape. 

I also confess I am already planning my spring training schedule once Daylight Savings time starts! I may see if I can start coming in at 8 and taking a half-hour lunch so I can leave at 4 each day, and spend about 2-3 hours working with Sully 3-4 days a week, weather permitting. I am thinking of taking him to any shows that my barn goes to, and just letting him start seeing and getting used to as many sights and sounds as he can – maybe showing him in halter depending on how good his ground manners are by the time the first shows roll around. I’m also going to ask my BO when she plans on starting up lessons again so I can start budgeting for those again too. I would also like to get a trainer to come out and work with Sully and I once a week or so for a few months.


----------



## PoptartShop

That's sooo cool @Captain Evil!  Love the shot of him going in! LOL. I lost about 4lbs so far (within a 
@Change the weather really needs to change soon. I'm just waiting for those nights after work where it's decent out, & I will have some SUNLIGHT. LOL. I feel like the only time I see Redz in the sunlight is on the weekend. :lol: Only because my lesson is in the morning!
@Mulefeather YAYYY today is the day, finally.  Can't wait for pictures. Training sounds good, Sully is going to love that! Sure you are dying to work with him continuously once winter is outta the way. 

I confess, it is so darn cold today.  I might have to work late, which means no barn but it's either work late today or tomorrow...tomorrow is going to be almost 50 degrees so, I might just work late today. :lol:
I'm keeping up with my healthy eating for the MOST part...but Sunday I did have homemade pizza. Bleh. Oh well, nobody's perfect haha.


----------



## JCnGrace

@Change & @Mulefeather thanks for the tips. If push comes to shove I can stuff them down his throat, I just don't want to have to resort to that. The poor guy is already scared of too many things, I don't want add something else on his list of reasons to run, hide and tremble. 

I used to have a collie/shepherd mix and the first time she had to take pills she'd spit them out no matter what I tried it in so I stuffed it down her throat. After that and for the rest of her life I could hold the pill in my hand and she'd eat it but if you tried to hide it in something she wouldn't. LOL She was a crazy smart dog and at the top of my all time favorite list.


----------



## gingerscout

I confess I am sitting here eating breakfast at the table this morning after I did some running after my morning shift, and wife left TV on before she went to bed this morning, and my 600 pound life is on.. when were talking about dieting and I feel huge... not great to be eating to I guess.. maybe I'll eat less.. LOL


----------



## Mulefeather

RennyPatch said:


> I confess I am sitting here eating breakfast at the table this morning after I did some running after my morning shift, and wife left TV on before she went to bed this morning, and my 600 pound life is on.. when were talking about dieting and I feel huge... not great to be eating to I guess.. maybe I'll eat less.. LOL


LOL, it's like Hoarders - except instead of making you want to clean until the house sparkles, it makes you want to lose weight! 

If you are interested, I highly recommend checking out the Ketogenic Diet thread. Lots of folks (including myself) have had great success with it, and there is a lot of science and support behind it as opposed to other forms of weight loss. I lost 80 lbs on it before, but started having trouble with stress-eating when 3 family members died, and I started the process to buy a house. I'm hoping with the knowledge I've gained in the past, I can lose 100 lbs this time around.


----------



## PoptartShop

@RennyPatch that show is nuts! I haven't seen it in years. Used to make me sad because some of them had health issues & couldn't lose the weight.

I confess, ever since I saw a show last night that had a scene in Costco, with one of their $1.50 hot dogs...I WANT ONE. LOL. Totally craving one. :lol: But alas, I just ate my boring salad w/ chicken...oh joy..lol.


----------



## gingerscout

ah the costco dogs.. had a few of them..LOL, could get a dog, drink and a slice of pizza the size of a plate for less than 5 bucks..cheap lunch


----------



## PoptartShop

RennyPatch said:


> ah the costco dogs.. had a few of them..LOL, could get a dog, drink and a slice of pizza the size of a plate for less than 5 bucks..cheap lunch


That sounds like heaven right now...yes! So cheap but so delicious. & they're big too!


----------



## cbar

@PoptartShop, we were just at Costco the other day and b/f is gaga over their $1.50 hot dogs & pop. He HAD to have one....after we took advantage of all the samples first. My fav one was the jalapeno poppers. Yum!! I did a circle and went back for seconds. So bad, but oh-so-tasty! 

I am also trying to eat healthier, but it is so difficult, especially when it is cold out and I just want to bake things. I just keep telling myself I run so much so I can eat what I want (I confess that I am deluded).


----------



## Captain Evil

RennyPatch said:


> I confess I am sitting here eating breakfast at the table this morning after I did some running after my morning shift, and wife left TV on before she went to bed this morning, and my 600 pound life is on.. when were talking about dieting and I feel huge... not great to be eating to I guess.. maybe I'll eat less.. LOL


It's a TV show! I was so confused; I had no idea why your life would weigh 600 pounds, if you were depressed or what. Now I get it.


----------



## gingerscout

so first test went to see my boy today since hes settling in at new home he was in field.. called him once and he came.. not running he walked.. but I never had to do that at last place.. and he was happy to see me as always which was super nice.. nothing beats a good horse hug. Having my pre diet pig out so to speak, last night.. so I'm having nathan's hot dogs/ chili/ cheese/ onions/ dortios.. and finishing the 15% or so left I had in the bottle of flavored vodka.. way to spend a night by myself.. ha ha


----------



## gingerscout

not only that you can take home huge whole pizzas for like 6.99 cheese and 8.99 with toppings already cooked, or take and bake from there as well.. my wife's mothers husband does that each time he takes his monthly costco trip


----------



## JCnGrace

I confess that I hate dieting! It does weird things to my brain. Back when Atkins was all the rage I went on it, lost what I needed to which wasn't a lot at that time (about 15 lbs), and gained it all back plus a lot more pronto. I wasn't a big bread enthusiast before the diet, some sure on the occasional sandwich or toast, I figured I'd miss potatoes a lot more. After I went off that diet I couldn't stuff enough bread in my face. LOL Don't know why I missed it so much and didn't really miss potatoes after all and still don't eat them all that often. I do better if I just control portion size and make myself move more.

Those 101 things I needed to do? Still have one more important thing on the list. It's on the agenda for tomorrow. Thank goodness 99% of our bills are automatically deducted or I'd be paying them late this month since paperwork is that one thing that's still left.


----------



## PoptartShop

@*cbar* the samples are the best part!  Mmmm! Sounds so yummy.
@*RennyPatch* awww that's so sweet he came right up to you. So adorable!
@*JCnGrace* same here on the bread part. It's so hard to stay away from the darn bread. I've been doing a good job by simply not BUYING bread when I go to the grocery store, but it's hard. I had pizza Sunday...so I did slip up LOL. :lol: It's hard! Trying to stick with it myself. I hope you get everything done! 

I confess, I'm hoping today isn't as busy at work as it was yesterday...was slow at first then I ended up working late because of everything & didn't get to even make it to the barn. So hopefully tonight I make it there.


----------



## samanthafowlkes

I'm refuse to use my money on human products, but put me in a tack store and it all goes down the drain.


----------



## JCnGrace

A continuation of my previous confession. I was late on a bill! :shock: The worst one to be late on which happens to be our credit card (oh joy, late fees & interest). Even worse I wasn't late for this current bill but hadn't paid last month. Could have sworn I paid the dang thing, wrote it in my checkbook and on the bill that it was paid but somewhere between writing all that down and making it to the computer to actually make the payment...well it didn't happen. 

Pssst...Don't tell hubby! LOL


----------



## Change

@JCnGrace - just finished paying bills before logging on. Not late on anything (yet), but may have to dip into savings to pay for a few things after that gawdawful tractor repair bill turned out to be about $1000 more than expected!

As for dieting - well, I don't. But with my son's very picky stomach and his going through long stretches of only wanting certain foods for weeks on end, I've managed to lose about 5 lbs! Right now he's on a Red Beans n Rice or Black Beans n Rice thing. So for dinner tonight it was Black Beans and Rice with onions and cheese (and taco sauce for me!). And since dinner is the only meal I eat, that's not a lot of caloric intake. LOL. There aren't ANY calories in the 10 - 12 (large) cups of coffee I drink each day!

I somehow got home with enough daylight left to spend some time hanging out with the horses before feeding time. Hung their new salt rock on a tree and had to laugh as Cally tried to figure out how to reach around the branch instead of moving herself around the tree to reach it. Tango was hoarding at first, so I got out my new Handy Dandy Shedding Comb, made him move off (he actually side-passed!!!) and groomed him for a bit so Cally could have a go.


----------



## JCnGrace

@Change, you didn't need to lose 5 lbs.! 

How are they liking their new barn?


----------



## Change

@JCnGrace - I know!! And the reviews are mixed when it comes to the barn. They like it a lot more now that they know that's the only place they get dinner! LOL!! And we did catch both of them hiding out in there during the last heavy rains, so that's a good sign. I know, come summer, when the back door is open and they can use is as a breeze way, they'll be more impressed.

This warm winter isn't boding well for the coming summer. I actually saw mosquitos yesterday!!! Joy. Think I'll go buy stock in a fly spray company...


----------



## 6gun Kid

Change said:


> .
> 
> This warm winter isn't boding well for the coming summer. I actually saw mosquitos yesterday!!! Joy. Think I'll go buy stock in a fly spray company...


 We had a couple of good hard freezes this winter, unlike last year, so fingers crossed the flies and skeeters won't be too bad.


----------



## PoptartShop

@JCnGrace your secret is safe with us! :lol: 
@Change I'm glad you got to spend some time with the horses.  Sounds like a relaxing night.

I confess, I had a good ride last night. Just went into the arena for a few minutes with my friend, then we were like...screw the arena...so we went into one of the big pastures.  It was nice. A little dark, so Redz got a little bit antsy at first but I reassured him it was OK.  

Funny story. We had to go through one field to get to the other, the gate was locked...so, I hopped off & got the gate (couldn't get it while I was on, the chain was like way low). Then I was like...crap, I'm short, Redz is tall...how the heck am I gonna get back on? So I just hopped on the fence post & mounted that way. Redz was such a good boy. He didn't even care. :rofl: I was like whew glad I didn't bust my booty! LOL.

Took this picture of him last night after he finished eating.
Tried to get some before my ride, but he kept moving & they came out so blurry. :lol: After this I gave him some peppermints  His favorite!


----------



## Mulefeather

6gun Kid said:


> We had a couple of good hard freezes this winter, unlike last year, so fingers crossed the flies and skeeters won't be too bad.


I'm thinking this year is going to be BAD for flies and probably fleas, too. We've had a very warm and mild winter with maybe two inches of snow so far.

I confess I am looking forward to a weekend at home for once - I am just tired and still have so much work to do around the house, and my father wants to bring up furniture. I now understand why people take a week's vacation just to work on their houses!


----------



## PoptartShop

@Mulefeather that sounds perfect. I love weekends just relaxing at home.  I know, there's never enough hours in the day!

I confess, I love hummus.  LOL


----------



## Zexious

Poptart -- What an adorable face he has! <3

I confess selling your home is a huge pain in the butt.


----------



## Change

PoptartShop said:


> I confess, I love hummus.  LOL


Me, too!!

I confess that, even after going to bed at 12:30 this morning, I just couldn't fall asleep. I think I might have managed an hour between 3 and 4, but I was wide awake and could not go back to sleep at 4:15, so I got up. By 6, I could tell I was running on pure adrenaline so I called in sick for work. After feeding, I thought maybe if I chill in the recliner in front of the TV, I'll be able to fall asleep...Nope. Every time I'm about to nod off, it's like I get another adrenaline rush. I hate insomnia! I'm TIRED and want to sleep.

What's worse, is that it isn't a terrible day outside (overcast with occasional light rain, mid 40s) but I'm too exhausted to go out and mess with the horses. 2000 lbs of thinking creatures with one semi-awake old lady is not a good mix.


----------



## Mulefeather

@Change - Have you talked to a doctor or a psychiatrist about the sleep issues? I have sleep issues myself due to anxiety, and my doctor put me on Trazadone - it's helped me a lot because it helps me sleep, but if I need to get up in the middle of the night or otherwise be awake, it doesn't make me groggy. The jolt of adrenaline just sounds so similar to my own issues before I treated my anxiety, where I would shoot awake and be in panic mode before I even blinked twice.


----------



## Fimargue

I'm one of those people who get really anxious when they haven't ridden in a while, and I go beating myself down thinking how I can ride nothing







then.

I confess that I was a little scared today. I rode my mare back on the road again, first time since our fall six weeks prior. My goal was just to go at the end of the driveway, we were standing there for some time and watching the cars go by, and I was thinking about @Change 's signature, took a deep breath and dived in - or something like that, considering the road was empty when we entered it.

It was windy, she was fine with normal cars, but we had couple of those arch enemy vehicles (anything with a trailer, small bus) that always make her go bananas - but she shot forward only once, and she was full of beans, wanted to trot fast and canter - but we made it! 

My biggest fear was that she would do some kind of spin and bolt and my still weak knee couldn't take it. Not ideal for two point.

Now this experience is again out of my chest, and have to take things easy to get my knee fully recovered.

I also confess that I love this thread. Makes me feel less alone with the daily struggles, and I think confessing things brings people closer.


----------



## JCnGrace

Fimargue said:


> I'm one of those people who get really anxious when they haven't ridden in a while, and I go beating myself down thinking how I can ride nothing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then.
> 
> I confess that I was a little scared today. I rode my mare back on the road again, first time since our fall six weeks prior. My goal was just to go at the end of the driveway, we were standing there for some time and watching the cars go by, and I was thinking about @*Change* 's signature, took a deep breath and dived in - or something like that, considering the road was empty when we entered it.
> 
> It was windy, she was fine with normal cars, but we had couple of those arch enemy vehicles (anything with a trailer, small bus) that always make her go bananas - but she shot forward only once, and she was full of beans, wanted to trot fast and canter - but we made it!
> 
> My biggest fear was that she would do some kind of spin and bolt and my still weak knee couldn't take it. Not ideal for two point.
> 
> Now this experience is again out of my chest, and have to take things easy to get my knee fully recovered.
> 
> I also confess that I love this thread. Makes me feel less alone with the daily struggles, and I think confessing things brings people closer.


Good job on facing your fear! I have come to realize that old saying of getting right back on the horse after a fall is more for the rider's benefit than it is for the horse's.


----------



## JCnGrace

I confess that I do not have a green thumb but somehow or another I've managed to keep 2 plants alive that were in a planter from my dad's funeral over 21 years ago. One of them doesn't look so hot right now though. It's very finicky about where it sits and about being moved but since we removed the skylight in the master bath it hasn't been happy. I moved it as a last resort today but it's left to be seen if it survives.


----------



## gingerscout

I confess that I need to go to bed, am exhausted.. been running and working nonstop all week like 430 am to 11-midnight every day, tomorrow is friday and I don't want to get up and go to work but have to.. *sigh* I wish I could be as carefree as my daughter and not have to adult.. just worry about which schleich horse to play with next.. or if Paw Patrol or Spongebob is on TV...LOL


----------



## Fimargue

JCnGrace said:


> Good job on facing your fear! I have come to realize that old saying of getting right back on the horse after a fall is more for the rider's benefit than it is for the horse's.


Thank you for the support  I'm pleased to be able to start our long distance riding again!

I agree. In my case it's also for my mare, as she gets really distressed if she loses her rider. This time we fell together, and I did get back on her when we were back home to avoid further stress. I have been hand walking her on the road in different weather conditions (weather can affect her sensitive mind) before attempting to ride her there.


----------



## PoptartShop

@*Fimargue* I'm glad you got to ride.  I don't blame you for being anxious, especially after a fall & having 6 weeks off from riding. It'll get easier the more you do, props to you for getting through it. 
@*JCnGrace* haha you sound like me. I can't keep plants alive for the life of me. :lol: That's awesome, 21 years is a long time!!!
@*RennyPatch* I hope you got some much-needed sleep!

I confess, last night was such a good ride. My trainer had galloped Redz (it's her horse after all LOL) at one of the big trails near the barn earlier in the day, so he was so relaxed & perfect for me.  We just did some work in the arena, did some serpentines & I practiced my no-stirrup work. Nothing too major. Tomorrow is my lesson & I can't wait! 

I'm SO happy & relieved that it's Friday. Work has been crazy this past week, just so ready to relax. I am probably going to the movies tonight...finally seeing Split! Anyone see it? A few of my coworkers have & they said it was great.


----------



## cbar

TGIF everyone! I don't know why, but this week has felt unbearably long. Maybe it's b/c we are back into a cold snap again. 

I confess that I have no plans for the weekend. I kind of feel like a loser, but when you live in the middle of nowhere (and have no money), it kind of limits things. I am dog-sitting for my parents this weekend, so will be busy with 4 dogs - one cane corso, 2 german shepherds & 1 husky. Should be fun, and it is quite funny when/if I decide to walk them all at the same time. 

I hope everyone has a safe & fun weekend - whether you get to ride (lucky!!) or not.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@Fimargue kuddos to you for your bravery. Heck, I never took a bad fall, if any with my mare (got hanging for life on her neck when she fell on her knees at the gallop once), and it only takes about a month off of the saddle for me to be really anxious when I'm about to get on my mare, that is a sweetheart. And you went by yourself!! 

This week has been hard work, I miss my mare and it's been raining, so I can expect nothing but mud once again. I think BO's son already brought his colt home, I'm so curious to see him, as he has some of the best lineages of the Lusitano breed 

I'm wondering if Mulefeather brought her cat home already? We want pictures!! :-D
@cbar all tiny dogs, huh? Especially the cane corso, I love them, very unusual in here


----------



## PoptartShop

I confess, I'm going to watch the PUPPY BOWL this weekend too...my favorite.  It's so cute. Way better than football. :lol: On Animal Planet. I watch it every year.

TGIF!! @*cbar* that's how I felt, like...felt like this week was 10 days long instead of 5. It's cold here too, sigh.
Tomorrow when my lesson starts it's gonna be in the 20's...thermals are a must.
You are not a loser omg! Dog-sitting sounds like fun. Awww. I'd love to do that! I used to dog-sit for a neighbor years ago, was always fun. Plus, they are better to be around than people haha.
@TuyaGirl stupid mud. I hate it. I'm sure the colt is adorable, must see pictures.  
& YES @Mulefeather where are the picturesssssssssss


----------



## Mulefeather

@PoptartShop - Ask and ye shall receive! Also, black cats are hard to photograph


----------



## PoptartShop

AWWWWWW!!!! <3 Sooooooooooooooo cute!!:mrgreen::happydance::loveshower:


----------



## Mulefeather

I confess I am looking at groomers to take Garnet to - poor thing is so overweight that she can't clean herself properly. Her undercoat is full of miniature mats, she has a ton of dandruff, and her back end is not clean. I suppose while we are working on getting her to lose weight, I'll have her groomed once a month or so to make sure that she is kept clean and comfortable. 

I am upset that a shelter would rely so heavily on a food product that is so BAD for cats and with a basic understanding of feline nutrition, is proved to be so. But I suppose that they get donations or get a heavily discounted rate for purchasing in bulk. Unfortunately it seems to result in a disproportionate amount of extremely FAT cats, I noticed many of the animals they have up for adoption are overweight. I've switched her to an all-wet-food/raw diet, which is supposed to help with urinary health and hydration level. I already notice she is peeing more, which sounds crazy but it makes me happy to see. 

I guess that is one of the things I love, that gives me true happiness- getting an animal that is having a hard time or not being cared for properly, and being able to work with and help them get healthier and happier. Sully is certainly a case where he's getting better each time I work with him, and in a few weeks he'll be worked much more consistently.


----------



## Zexious

^Is Garnet the black kitty in the photo? She is absolutely darling!
Many, many kudos to you for rescuing her!! <3<3 There is something to be said for people who are so kind to animals--luckily, this thread is full of those kinds of people! 

I confess I spent too much on clothes this week ;o;
But I was in dire need of a spring upgrade to my wardrobe!


----------



## Mulefeather

@Zexious - Yep, that's her  I'm a big Steven Universe fan and Garnet is both my favorite character from that show, and also the January birth stone, since I got her in January. 

Now I just need to figure out what to do with the crappy food the shelter gave to me for her. It's half of a huge bag of Science Diet r/d and I don't want to just throw it away, but I also don't want to give it to anybody who has an indoor cat. Maybe I'll take it to the barn and put it out for the barn kitties, lord knows they eat enough mice and other things to compensate for a few McDonalds-type meals.


----------



## gingerscout

I wouldn't say that science diet is terrible food, granted there are some better, I figured you would have said they left you some happy kitty or blue buffalo food..lol


----------



## gingerscout

Not happy kitty, special kitty.. my bad.. haven't been in a wally world in a while..ha ha


----------



## PoptartShop

@Zexious nothing wrong with that, I always end up splurging when I buy clothes. :lol: I have to shop for spring soon...oh joy. LOL.
@Mulefeather giving it away to the barn kitties will be a good idea. Not sure of what food to feed a cat since I've never had one, but I hope you find something!  She is so adorable. <3 

I confess, I just ate a nice Wawa hoagie...probably shouldn't have considering I've been eating healthy all week but...oh well. *shrug* LOL


----------



## gingerscout

I confess Poptart I thought you were younger than you really are.


----------



## PoptartShop

How old did you think I was @RennyPatch?
I'm 25...half of 50 :lol:


----------



## TuyaGirl

@Mulefeather I had just asked about the kitty  

Omg what a cutie, has a lovely face and look at those eyes! 

It's wonderful that you saved her, she will know what feels like to be loved and healthy. 
And yes, you should take the food to the barn, I always take my cat's leftovers with me at the weekend (wet food), all 3 cats love it


----------



## gingerscout

I thought 18-20 or so


----------



## PoptartShop

Well thank you. I'll take that as a compliment then. :rofl: @RennyPatch.

I confess, it's been really slow here today...2 more hours. 
My coworkers (mostly men) are like "WHO ARE YOU ROOTING FOR" I'm like I don't even pay attention so...not sure haha.


----------



## carshon

I confess I talk to much sometimes to the trainer that gives hubby his lessons. I also confess I may have put my foot in my mouth yesterday about some of her clients that I know. Ugghhhh!


----------



## Mulefeather

RennyPatch said:


> I wouldn't say that science diet is terrible food, granted there are some better, I figured you would have said they left you some happy kitty or blue buffalo food..lol


Honestly, I have to disagree - on an ingredients basis, Science Diet is pretty awful for cats, who are obligate carnivores. The main ingredients are brewer's rice (trash from the brewing industry, basically), and corn gluten meal. She basically doubled her weight in the time she was at the shelter, so I'm betting she is extra-sensitive to being fed a grain-heavy diet, which makes me worried about stuff like diabetes too. I do know a lot of people who like feeding Blue Buffalo, but you are right, there's a lot out there to choose from!

Speaking of which, this is the Day of Bills for me apparently. I need to go through the big stack of people asking me for money


----------



## Captain Evil

Our cat is an indoor cat, and eats what she wants of a small can of Solid Gold, a smaller bowl of Orijen, and a really teeny bowl of half 'n' half.









Sometimes she eats most of it, sometimes she doesn't. Any leftovers go into the dog's bowl...

PS: Garnet is beautiful!!


----------



## Captain Evil

We are going to a friend's house tonight for a big, annual party, and DH is making bacon wrapped, caught today, maple syrup drizzled scallops. Sometimes being a vegetarian is just not worth it. There will also be a lot of really fine home-made rum, so, it should be a good evening.

Scalloping is nearly over though; they have closed our bay to draggers and I am sure they will be closing it to divers pretty soon. Okay with me; it is dangerous work!

Yesterday DH got smashed by an unseen something (visibility in our waters is typically 2 murky feet). First he was hit in the side of the head, hard enough to draw blood and knock his mask off, then a second blow to the back of his neck. He thought it was this:









But it wasn't. 

This is a porbeagle that dive-bombed him last year, and later ripped some gear off of his back. We are pretty sure it was a porbeagle; the only other option would be a great white...

But it was his own bag of scallops that got him. His tender, Frogman, pulled up the wrong toggle, ripped the bag full of scallops out of DH's hand and smashed him in the face; then, realizing his error, he let the bag fall again, hitting DH on the head and neck. 

He also got caught in two whirlpools and almost run over by a ferry, which never even saw their flag-bedecked dive boat. It came close enough that Frogman recognized the captain, and he had to gun our boat away while DH was climbing the ladder.

I won't mind it shutting down, but DH will be sad.


----------



## Mulefeather

@Captain Evil - that is TERRIFYING. I think the water would get a little murkier if I looked up and saw a big, dark, "something" in the water near me. Glad your hubby is safe! The scallops sound DELICIOUS! 

Your cat must love it there, lots of fishy leftovers


----------



## cbar

@Captain Evil, that is CRAZY!!! The stories you tell are amazing...I live in land-locked Central Alberta, so it is enthralling to hear about the diving. I can't believe the danger of that job. I would seriously soil my drawers if i saw a shark coming near me. 

Those scallops sound awesome. I LOVE bacon-wrapped scallops. And I'm sure the scallops you have are better than the dime-sized scallops we have available. 

Yum to Rum!!


----------



## gingerscout

I have swam with sharks.. but seeing Great White in that sentence was a H*ll no for me.. I have wanted to cage dive with them for years.. bucket list item to do.. love them in general, but the thought of being in the open with them, especially in water you can't see well in with no cage or protection scares the daylights out of me.. lets just say I'd be warm, and nothing would come near me as the water would smell like manure..lol


----------



## JCnGrace

@Mulefeather, Garnet looks just like a black cat named Mouse that I bottle raised because his mama died. He had a little head on a fat body too! LOL


----------



## JCnGrace

You all talking about being on diets and eating healthy makes me feel bad because tomorrow I'll be making up a double batch of hot fudge for my mom's b-day party on Sunday. I come from a family where it's not ok just to put a scoop of vanilla ice cream on your cake, you have to add calories by having all the toppings for the ice cream too. LOL Toppings were my assignment to bring so besides the hot fudge I also got marshmallow (really good with the hot fudge), caramel & nuts. I did forego the whipped cream and cherries because we're not making sundaes.


----------



## Change

JCnGrace said:


> I confess that I do not have a green thumb but somehow or another I've managed to keep 2 plants alive that were in a planter from my dad's funeral over 21 years ago.


And here I was being proud of the fact that I've kept a Peace Lily alive for 8 years! It was given to my son during one of his hospital stays.



Mulefeather said:


> I confess I am looking at groomers to take Garnet to - poor thing is so overweight that she can't clean herself properly.


Baby wipes to the bum twice day will also really help her feel better. Cats cannot abide a nasty bum! Some friends had a pair of seriously overweight (thyroid) cats that I babysat on occasion. While they were on a strict diet, they were still obese and I'd have to clean them. 



PoptartShop said:


> My coworkers (mostly men) are like "WHO ARE YOU ROOTING FOR"


You're answer should have been "Puppies!"

@PoptartShop (I think)... I tried to multiquote your response to my insomnia. No, it isn't anxiety. My body just isn't on a normal 24 hour circadian clock and I have periods where it doesn't agree with me about when a body should be at rest. I have a sleeping pill that helps on those occasions, but I ran out and haven't gotten around to getting them refilled. :-| Would I ever consider letting one of my critters' meds run out? No.

So here it is, Saturday. And I'm up at 6 a.m. It's supposed to be sunny and get up to 50F, but right now it's 21F, so I'm procrastinating about going out in the cold to feed.

Farrier was here last night and very happy with Cally's feet. She says they are really starting to look good. And she's in awe of Tango's mongo-cloppers! Even after 10 weeks, he barely needed rasping! He's just a natural self-trimmer.


----------



## Change

Whoops! Missed a point re my anxiety that was brought up. When I say a jolt of adrenaline.... When I am awake past the point of exhaustion is when I really have trouble sleeping. My goofy body tries to help me stay awake by producing ridiculous amounts of adrenaline to keep me going and doesn't know to quit when I lay me down to sleep.


----------



## PoptartShop

Oh wow that is scary. @Captain Evil. Whew. Glad he's OK. 
@Change awww I hope you sleep better tonight. It is soooo cold right now. I have my lesson at 11, gonna be up to 34 degrees but that's still cold to me! Yikes. Definitely wearing thermals. I woke up at 6:30 on the dot. Was very hard to fall back to sleep. Stupid internal clock. 
@JCnGrace well, don't feel bad because last night I totally wasn't eating healthy. I got a chicken sandwich from Friendly's, then had some popcorn at the movies. LOL. Oh well. :lol: 

I confess, I'm going to try to sleep another hour, go to my lesson, then dye these roots! My light brown is coming in badly. It's a hassle but has to be done. I do need to get my ends trimmed but I'm too lazy haha.


----------



## JCnGrace

@PoptartShop if I dyed my hair it would always have the roots growing out because I'm horrible about even getting a haircut when I need it. Instead I just put up with the color genetics gave me along with the gray that hubby has added to it over the years. I always blame him because I didn't have any gray until after he came into my life. LOL
@Change I'm the exact same way about not being able to sleep when I get too tired. How frustrating is that?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I confess I'm feeling bummed. Found out yesterday that nothing is likely to happen with the growers. Apparently the big big bosses stepped in and shut everything down until everything is sorted out with the embezzlement issue. Would have been nice to know two weeks ago and not have to find out from a third party (who is friends with the guys). 

I did put in an application on Thursday for a branch manager trainee position with Hertz car rental. I worked for Budget/Avis back in the mid-2000s (beginning of 2005 to the end of 2008), so I have a good deal of experience. Even ran an Avis location in a Sears Auto Center for a few months while they found a new agency operator to take it over. I need to figure out who I can call to talk to someone about the position. It'd be $35K a year plus full benefits, 401K, vacation, etc. If it's anything like Budget/Avis' managers, there's also the use a fleet vehicle, which would really help us since we only have one vehicle right now.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@DraftyAiresMum oh, darn it!! That job seemed guaranteed... Don't feel discouraged, keep the search (good you never stopped trying and sending applications), and above all, good luck with Hertz, your previous experience will help for sure.

Today I had some really stressful events at the barn. Went by myself, and when I arrived there was no one there yet. We are facing a storm here, not a lot of rain, but huge waves (some around 18 meters high in the Azores), and very strong winds. It was not thaaat cold (around 10 degrees celcius - real feel), so I decided to put Tuya out for a roll. Took her out, all good until we turned the corner. I felt her stopping behind me, turned around to see a frozen mare, white of the eye showing, followed by a bucking fit, in the exactly same place. Turns out her blanket was making some kind of a parachute effect, full of wind, and leg straps were being unconfortable. She was very upset, and after the main episode she kept acting very tense and kicking the straps, so after 5 minutes she was hapily munching hay back in her stall. I felt somewhat bad for it, it has hapenned before (with less wind), but at the same time the older geldings were outside in their blankets as well, very loose straps, and were not being fussy about the wind blowing them, so must be a diva thing 

Well, all was good until I heard some strong snorts and then a sound as if the stallion that is now standing next to Tuya was kicking the walls. He is new in that stable, it was previously occupied by the cremello that was sold (yes, he's gone), and he is usually very well behaved and one of BO's most trusty driving horses. Well, oh man he lost it. Have you ever seen a horse climbing on a wall all ready to mate with a mare? All horses were going crazy with the noise of him scraping, almost falling backwards, slipping and going back up again. Pieces of brick were coming off 
I grabbed a whip and tried to stop him doing it, was not easy, as since I stopped he would revert, in the meaningwhile BO arrived and if it weren't the markings on the wall he would not have believed in it. Later horse did it again,so BO made Tuya stand next to the wall (inside her stable), when he came up BO whipped him on the muzzle through the top bars of the stable. Horse acted really surprised as he could not see that coming. If he continues he will go back to his previous place, next to two other stallions. I understand now it was hard to explain, if I remember I will get pictures of the scrapped wall.
No pictures of the new colt as well, I would have been taken by the wind if I went to his pasture. He is 2 years old and 160 centimeters already  handsome boy!


----------



## gingerscout

That sucks drafty.. hoped you would have got that other job
I confess I am tired/ sick of my jobs. out of my 3 I want to keep one, the other two I want to get rid of asap.. I don't want to quit my job before I find something else though, and not going to quit job for a pay cut either. I actually want to get a better paying one asap as a friend of mine is wanting me to rehome her belgian, whom apparently is a total sweetheart broke to death, road safe etc.. loves trails on and on. I just don't have money to board another especially a draft right now, and no room for one at my place. I'm hoping to go ride him in a couple of weeks


----------



## Captain Evil

So much is going on with everybody... Drafty, that totally sucks about the growing job; it sounded great. It's good, though, that you have some other brands in the fire.

I just want to add one thing: this house was CLEAN yesterday, including all the floors scrubbed. Here it is today... 









And more stuff on the porch that wouldn't fit in the house...









Diving Husband decided it was time to move all of our stuff out of the shop and into the house. Anything that doesn't fit gets chucked. I am anticipating needing a dumpster. I am afraid that all of my back issues of Equus and Dressage Today are slated for annihilation. 
:sad:

PS Did anyone notice that the cover of February's Equus has a Haflinger?? I might hide that issue under our mattress.


----------



## JCnGrace

@Captain Evil I keep thinking I'm going to go through all my old Equus magazines and cut out the health articles and organize in a folder, scrap the rest. Of course before I do that I need to put all my loose pictures into photo albums. What do you want to bet I never get around to either? LOL Really though those magazines have a lot of useful info in them, I scrounge around in them for an article I remember reading every once in a while.


----------



## JCnGrace

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I confess I'm feeling bummed. Found out yesterday that nothing is likely to happen with the growers. Apparently the big big bosses stepped in and shut everything down until everything is sorted out with the embezzlement issue. Would have been nice to know two weeks ago and not have to find out from a third party (who is friends with the guys).
> 
> I did put in an application on Thursday for a branch manager trainee position with Hertz car rental. I worked for Budget/Avis back in the mid-2000s (beginning of 2005 to the end of 2008), so I have a good deal of experience. Even ran an Avis location in a Sears Auto Center for a few months while they found a new agency operator to take it over. I need to figure out who I can call to talk to someone about the position. It'd be $35K a year plus full benefits, 401K, vacation, etc. If it's anything like Budget/Avis' managers, there's also the use a fleet vehicle, which would really help us since we only have one vehicle right now.


Well shoot Drafty, that bums me out too. I was so hoping you could get out of that toxic job you're in now.


----------



## TuyaGirl

As promised, here's the pictures of the brat and wall. Hope the scratches are visible and that now my poor description makes more sense


----------



## gingerscout

ooh pretty love the eyes


----------



## PoptartShop

I confess, I'm really annoyed right now. 
Just posted and all of a sudden the darn sceeen went away. So now I have to retype everything. Great. Dumb mobile thing! 

@JCnGrace yes, grey can be a pain LOL that's funny. Darn hubby gave it to ya! :lol: My mom still dyes hers but she had pre-mature grey...started at 28! I hope I don't get it haha. I haven't dyed mine in months, been so lazy. But it did come out good. Although I ended up with dye all over my face & neck. LOL. 

@Captain Evil yay for spring cleaning before spring! That's awesome!









@RennyPatch I hope you find something new soon, that is a lot to juggle 

@DraftyAiresMum that's terrible it fell through, but I hope you have good luck with Hertz & everything goes well. You need to get outta there for sure! 

@TuyaGirl oh my! That's terrible. Poor Tuya was probably like WTH is going on!  He is a beautiful stallion though...hopefully he learns his lesson. Jerk! 

I confess, my riding lesson yesterday was SO FUN!!!!!!! The 3 of us in my class did some drill work, it's really cool. We might make a little drill team eventually haha. We even jumped in a line. Was so fun! Redz was so good.







Such a good time. 

Heading to Target soon then going to my parents, bottle of wine waiting for me...probably gonna watch the Puppy Bowl & relax. My dad will be upstairs watching the game while me & Mommadukes are drinking wine netflixing. LOL he will be happy in peace & quiet!







I hope everyone has a relaxing Sunday.


----------



## gingerscout

I confess grandma is taking the kid to the movies, and keeping her overnight, wife has to go to work.. so I'm going to go ride tonight.. not interested in the super bowl, and I'll just dvr the puppy bowl and watch it with my daughter. 1st ride in an indoor arena with him.. I hope he behaves...LOL


----------



## Change

@Tuya - that champagne stallion has gorgeous eyes! I'll admit I was concerned when you said they had a stallion stabled right next to your mare - big no-no... until I saw the pictures of the high brick walls between stalls. Most places I've seen only have wood dividers, and at minimum will place a gelding between a stallion and mare. Heck, when I owned two "teen-aged" stallions, I couldn't even keep them next to each other because of the dominance fights that would happen over the fences!

Drafty - I am so sorry to hear that the grower job fell through. Hang in there, Hon. Maybe after they get things sorted out and restarted, they'll reach out to you again. In the meantime, I hope Hertz comes through!

I started going grey when I was 18, courtesy of my Dad's genes, so started coloring way back then. I used to joke that I didn't even remember what my real color was (blonde) because I've been everything from light golden blonde through reds of every hue to sable. Sometimes all at the same time (long story). A couple years ago I was a medium golden blonde and when the roots staed showing, I was too lazy to color, so I just stopped. Silver isn't that bad. LOL!


----------



## gingerscout

Well on 2nd thought I can't DVR the puppy bowl, we apparently don't get animal planet anymore.. great.. that's not going to sit well with my daughter


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I confess that DH and I "cheated" last night. I swore we were going to start eating healthier, then we decided to try out the claims made by a local dive bar that they have the "best burgers in town." Well, I'm here to tell you that they ain't lyin'! That was the best dang burger I have EVER had (and I've had my fair share). We got the Dude burger, which has onion rings, bacon, cheddar cheese, and homemade BBQ sauce. Come to find out, DH knows the cook, so he hooked us up and they were HUGE!! Three onion rings, four pieces of bacon, two pieces of cheese, buckets of sauce, and the burger itself must have been close to a half pound. DH couldn't finish his. I finished mine. I'm not exactly proud of that fact.


----------



## TuyaGirl

Change said:


> @Tuya - that champagne stallion has gorgeous eyes! I'll admit I was concerned when you said they had a stallion stabled right next to your mare - big no-no... until I saw the pictures of the high brick walls between stalls. Most places I've seen only have wood dividers, and at minimum will place a gelding between a stallion and mare. Heck, when I owned two "teen-aged" stallions, I couldn't even keep them next to each other because of the dominance fights that would happen over the fences!


So sorry if the description was not the best, that's why I decided to add pictures of the wall and the handsome boy  It was really scary to see him reaching the top of the wall, he is not very tall and was vertical. My girl drives guys crazy :wink:
Appart from this episode he is very calm (that's why he remained a stallion, BO has 5 palominos used for driving and he goes with the geldings and mares just fine), and was stabled next to two other young stallions (to be gelded soon), where they could reach each other and never offered to bite or kick the wall. Today he was back to his normal self, appart the ocasional look as shown in the picture. So maybe he will stay in there.

About hair dying, when I was younger I used to try so many different colours, with age I just quitted, I do it at home and it's always a mess... No patience for that.


----------



## gingerscout

I confess i rode.. and it was wunderbar . :cowboy:for only being ridden 3x since October, and last time ridden was going on 2 months ago with no lunging he did great. He tried to stop 2x and turn around once.. I can handle that, especially since hes only been there a week or so, first time EVER riding in an indoor for him, been 7-8 years for me, and it was feeding time and he had to wait to eat and watch everyone else eat.. I love my goofy horse. When we were done he just wanted to hang with me. I swear he'd climb in my lap if I let him:rofl:


----------



## JCnGrace

RennyPatch said:


> I confess i rode.. and it was wunderbar . :cowboy:for only being ridden 3x since October, and last time ridden was going on 2 months ago with no lunging he did great. He tried to stop 2x and turn around once.. I can handle that, especially since hes only been there a week or so, first time EVER riding in an indoor for him, been 7-8 years for me, and it was feeding time and he had to wait to eat and watch everyone else eat.. I love my goofy horse. When we were done he just wanted to hang with me. I swear he'd climb in my lap if I let him:rofl:


Sounds like he'd fit right in at my place. LOL

I confess that going out 2 days in a row has wore me out. Is that lazy or what? LOL

And my brother is such a curmudgeon he stated under no uncertain terms that he didn't want visitors while he's in the hospital for double knee replacement later on this week. I may go anyway just to spite him. :twisted:


----------



## PoptartShop

Awww I'm SO glad you got to ride @RennyPatch. That's awesome!







YAY! 

I confess, I had a few glasses of wine & I'm feeling...lovely. LOL. Watching the PuppyBowl right now. It's so cute. 

I wish tomorrow wasn't Monday. Grrr.

Also...I lost 3 more lbs! A total of 6-7! I definitely cheated tonight, had homemade pizza again & some Girl Scout cookies but...back to the healthy stuff tomorrow!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I confess that instead of snuggling on the couch with my DH watching the Super Bowl, I'm sitting in the ER with my best friend because she had no one else to bring her cuz her boyfriend is working. I need a nap.


----------



## JCnGrace

I hope whatever is wrong with your friend isn't too bad Drafty. I nodded off in the truck on our way home from mom's b-day party so I had my nap.


----------



## Mulefeather

I confess I am sitting here with a very chatty cat instead of watching the Super Bowl  
@DraftyAiresMum - That SUCKS about the growing operation . I was really hopeful that would be your out. And hope your friend is OK.


----------



## PoptartShop

Hope everything's OK with your friend @DraftyAiresMum.  That's nice of you to be her support. 

@Mulefeather aww! I'm cuddling with my two guinea pigs at the moment!  

I confess I'm about to go to sleep!


----------



## JCnGrace

Yay! Devil Dog is done with his round of antibiotics, he was starting to wise up about his hot dogs being tainted. LOL

Sis & b-I-l are heading out in the morning for their annual winter camping trip to Florida. I wish I was going with them because it looks like we're in for another rainy spell.


----------



## PoptartShop

I confess, I'm so glad it's going up to the 60's today & tomorrow...perfect riding weather.  I'm dying to get done work so I can go to the barn! 
Oddly enough, Thursday it's supposed to be in the 30's & snow. LOL what gives!


----------



## gingerscout

ugh don't remind me.. I want to go ride outside in the 60+ weather.. but alas.. working 2 jobs, and have a drs appointment in the evening one day.. maybe this weekend.. when its in the 30's again.. this bipolar weather is getting old quick


----------



## PoptartShop

Awww @RennyPatch it's ok...if it makes you feel any better, I didn't get to ride much last week because of the rain & I had to work late.


----------



## Mulefeather

@RennyPatch - I feel for you, I haven't driven any horses since last autumn due to first a Strangles outbreak in the barn, then house junk, and then moving on top of that. Top it off, I have not been able to spend as much time with my horse as I want to due to no indoor arena and being at work til 5:30 most days. 

I just try to comfort myself with the knowledge that Spring is "officially" only a little less than 4 1/2 weeks away, and we'll be starting spring training


----------



## carshon

I confess I am tired of mud. 50 yesterday and rain (In Feb in NW IL!) 40's today and mud- then 20's tomorrow.

Sure wish we had snow. Tired of mud and it is not spring yet!


----------



## PoptartShop

Going to be muddy here tonight for sure, it rained a bit this morning.  I'm having a HECK of a day at work. Dealing with some customers on the phone that are just, well, stupid...really, they are. Ugh. So many proposals to do & the phone won't stop ringing, so it's hard to get stuff done. Seeing as our receptionist got let go 2 weeks ago, things are nuts here because I have to answer phones.

4:30...where art thou?! @cbar we haven't had any decent snow either. Just rain! If it does snow it's like...gone in a few hours. Nothing exciting!
@Mulefeather that is exciting. I'm sooo excited for Spring too! The days will be longer.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

Just go easy on wishing OUR summer away 

I confess I feel bone tired and sleep doesn't seem to help. DH has reached a new low so I really need to channel some energy from somewhere.
@JCnGrace I trust you were not driving when you fell asleep in the car


----------



## Captain Evil

Oi! I'm beat! We moved over 150 fish trays of stuff from the boat shop to the house in the last two days, and heisted a pile of them up to the loft. We have SO MUCH STUFF!! Our new house is WAY bigger than the one we crashed down; where did we keep it all?

At least 7 totes of horse books came in, and each one brought a HUGE groan from Diving Husband... and then we hit the diving books! Holy smokes, at least 10 trays, and heavy!

Here are some crummy pictures of some totes coming up to the loft via crane. I can't believe I didn't get the crane in the photo, but...









Here are the totes full of bottles. 









There are over twenty totes up there now full of bottles and other ocean floor treasures, and we haven't even hit the "Artifacts" boxes yet. 

This guy, a bronze bust of Proctor from Proctor & Gamble is in a tray somewhere in the Artifacts pile. He is pretty cool.









DH found Proctor with just his eyes and nose sticking up from the mud, a month after one of his best friends was lost at sea, and he really thought he had found his friend. Kinda took his breath away for a minute.


----------



## JCnGrace

ShirtHotTeez said:


> Just go easy on wishing OUR summer away
> 
> I confess I feel bone tired and sleep doesn't seem to help. DH has reached a new low so I really need to channel some energy from somewhere.
> 
> @*JCnGrace* I trust you were not driving when you fell asleep in the car


LOL, no I was being driven by my chauffer (hubby). Every once in a while I get behind the wheel of the truck and for just a second I wonder if I still remember how to drive.  



> I confess I feel bone tired and sleep doesn't seem to help. DH has reached a new low so I really need to channel some energy from somewhere.


And I really get you on this one. I looked in the mirror today and it looked like I had 2 black eyes with huge bags under them. Mental stress is much more exhausting than physical work. I hope you have some relief in sight. 



Captain Evil said:


> Oi! I'm beat! We moved over 150 fish trays of stuff from the boat shop to the house in the last two days, and heisted a pile of them up to the loft. We have SO MUCH STUFF!! Our new house is WAY bigger than the one we crashed down; where did we keep it all?
> 
> At least 7 totes of horse books came in, and each one brought a HUGE groan from Diving Husband... and then we hit the diving books! Holy smokes, at least 10 trays, and heavy!
> 
> Here are some crummy pictures of some totes coming up to the loft via crane. I can't believe I didn't get the crane in the photo, but...
> 
> View attachment 864106
> 
> 
> Here are the totes full of bottles.
> 
> View attachment 864122
> 
> 
> There are over twenty totes up there now full of bottles and other ocean floor treasures, and we haven't even hit the "Artifacts" boxes yet.
> 
> This guy, a bronze bust of Proctor from Proctor & Gamble is in a tray somewhere in the Artifacts pile. He is pretty cool.
> 
> View attachment 864130
> 
> 
> DH found Proctor with just his eyes and nose sticking up from the mud, a month after one of his best friends was lost at sea, and he really thought he had found his friend. Kinda took his breath away for a minute.


What little snippets I can see, your house looks AWESOME! I'm so jealous because I have always wanted lots and lots of wood in my house. Is it logs on the outside? 

I have lots of design plans in my head for when I hit the lottery.:icon_rolleyes:


----------



## PoptartShop

@ShirtHotTeez jealous of you right now then! :lol:

Although, I confess, this morning FEELS like a summer morning. It's so weird. It's going up to 63F today actually, & so humid this morning.

Had a great ride last night.  My friend was lunging one of her horses in the arena, Redz kept being curious like 'what are they doing?' so I had to keep him focused on me. Such a good boy, tonight should be a good ride too! :smile:

TOMORROW...supposed to snow 4-6in. Ugh. Kinda hoping I can have a nice day off work, but then again...don't have any vaca until June when it renews. Sigh. So, might have to take the loss which will suck. But who knows, might not even snow!


----------



## gingerscout

@poptart man you get to ride a lot.. totally jealous.. and you lease right..man I own and with work and other scheduling issues I want to start riding 3x a week this year at a minimum... and haven't hit that goal yet...LOL


----------



## TuyaGirl

@Captain Evil that bust looks like Lenine?:mrgreen:


----------



## PoptartShop

@*Captain Evil* that looks like such a cozy house (well, the part shown)  I love the wood finish.

@*RennyPatch* lately yes, I've been riding a lot but like I said only because the weather has been nice! I had many weeks where I didn't ride because of the stupid weather.  Yes I'm leasing, my trainer's horse. She prefers me to ride 3-4x a week. I don't always get so lucky though, sometimes I have to work late, or it's just plain old nasty out.
Awwww I hope you at least get to ride this week!  You need to!
You'll get there.

I confess, really frustrated about work right now...PMSing doesn't help either, I feel like I could cry for any reason at the moment. Just one of those days I guess. 
Apparently my boss went around me (didn't have a convo with me privately) & wants to move my desk (AGAIN.) up to the front of the office.
I got a new position last year, & I moved my desk to the tech department so I'm downstairs with the technicians, because my new position is steady in that department. 
Now, they let go the receptionist 2 weeks ago, so nobody is sitting directly up front (my office manager is in the front but not the 'very' front, near the door) so he just told my service manager that he wants me to go up front.

I just feel like crap. Like, I have zero problem sitting up there, but I moved back here because of my position. So, is my position changing? Am I getting demoted? Not trying to do receptionist duties anymore. I can answer the phones now, that's no problem. But filing, etc. I don't do anymore. 
My office manager told me she has zero problems with anything & if she wants me to do stuff for her I do, so I just don't like where this is headed, it's like a he-said she-said type of thing. Like, why didn't I get told this directly?

Moving upfront means I won't be able to do my job as efficiently, will have to go downstairs most of the time, so I guess if my boss has issues with that...well, oh well. Plus I like my new space, why move me AGAIN??????? ugh.

Just frustrating...sorry, had to vent! 

OH...& if I move back upfront, I won't be on here as much because I will be sitting in front of the office manager's desk...yeah, her desk is like 10ft behind the front desk. LIKE WHAT THE HECK.


----------



## gingerscout

I'd like to like that Poptart, but that sucks, I feel for you.. I hate office work


----------



## TuyaGirl

@PoptartShop oh man, that sucks!! I jump between departments all the time, and never even had a specific function since I work in here (started 6 years ago). And the days I hate the most are when I'm working next to the boss or in the IT department, because it's impossible for me to check HF. Or anything at all to distract me... :neutral:


----------



## PoptartShop

Yeah, I really do like my job overall...been here over 3 years. I am going to start working on my resume though, because I'd like to get into my FIELD...that I went to college for, legal studies. My goal is to work in a law firm again. I got laid off of one years ago, was unemployed for 6mos before I luckily found this place. Lots has changed though, with these business advisors coming in, they're helping but everyone's getting moved around. Just not like it used to be.

Trying to get a house this year though (currently living in an apartment & I'm sick of renting) so that's my main focus...ugh. Yeah, I won't be able to check HF much at all if I go back up there @TuyaGirl...it sucks.  Sigh. Fingers crossed I won't have to, but it sounds like that's what's going to end up happening. Just not a good day.

I'd love to just escape to the barn right now... :lol:


----------



## gingerscout

I confess bipolar weather.. go away.. 60 degrees one day, today 25 and 3 inches of snow.. tomorrow 47 and day after 60 again.. sheesh make up your mind, we just got rid of the mud


----------



## gingerscout

also what do you guys do about a nippy horse? My horse is great.. has never bit anyone as long as I have had him ( not going to say he never will as nobody is perfect) but my daughters pony we have had a month and he is a nipper. That seemed to be something they failed to mention when we got him. He always does it when he thinks your not paying attention, like he acts sweet but then nibbles you and then cowers like I'm going to wail on him. If you catch him in the act before he does it and tell him no or make a loud noise he stops and gives you this look like I'm sorry. Most people are like smack him, whap his nose.. etc, but the poor guy is head shy, I think old owners beat him or something.. he cowers after he does it, head down, tail tucked.. like a dog who got beat. He seems to know he did wrong but still tries, I want to break him of this habit, and work on his head shyness, but I don't think smacking him is the right way to do it, or is it?.. If he didn't act like he was beaten in the past I wouldn't feel so bad about correcting him, but I want to correct him, I am not going to let him chomp on my daughters hand. He is 90% super sweet and lovey dovey, It makes me sad to think someone would beat the little guy


----------



## JCnGrace

RennyPatch said:


> also what do you guys do about a nippy horse? My horse is great.. has never bit anyone as long as I have had him ( not going to say he never will as nobody is perfect) but my daughters pony we have had a month and he is a nipper. That seemed to be something they failed to mention when we got him. He always does it when he thinks your not paying attention, like he acts sweet but then nibbles you and then cowers like I'm going to wail on him. If you catch him in the act before he does it and tell him no or make a loud noise he stops and gives you this look like I'm sorry. Most people are like smack him, whap his nose.. etc, but the poor guy is head shy, I think old owners beat him or something.. he cowers after he does it, head down, tail tucked.. like a dog who got beat. He seems to know he did wrong but still tries, I want to break him of this habit, and work on his head shyness, but I don't think smacking him is the right way to do it, or is it?.. If he didn't act like he was beaten in the past I wouldn't feel so bad about correcting him, but I want to correct him, I am not going to let him chomp on my daughters hand. He is 90% super sweet and lovey dovey, It makes me sad to think someone would beat the little guy


I think you're right about not smacking him if he's already head shy. I pinch their lip. Not a play pinch, a hard pinch until they back away then I stare at them and keep them away for a few seconds so they understand they're being corrected and then I look away and go about my business to release them. The pinch does not seem to make them start throwing their head up to avoid a smack like the more determined nippers learn to do.


----------



## JCnGrace

I confess that I really enjoy getting updates from people who've bought one of the foals I've raised and sold. Got a picture today of one I hadn't heard from in about a year or so.

The solid black QH filly. Not a good picture but the only one I have of her on my computer from when she still lived here.









I'd post a new picture of her but her owner is in all of them and I don't know how to black out a face.


----------



## PoptartShop

@RennyPatch I wouldn't smack him if he's head shy either, I think just a firm tone like 'HEY! cut it out!' will work. 
@JCnGrace awww she is so pretty.  You could black out her face using Paint if you want!

I confess, I am AT WORK! LOL. We only are getting 1-3in of snow, main roads were clear so here I am...kinda sorta was hoping for a day off because I wanted to be lazy today, but nonetheless money calls. 
The techs are off today though. It's going to be a chill day I'm guessing.

I had a good ride again last night. Didn't get to go in the field because it got too dark by the time I wanted to, & was close to feed time so oh well. I did get to do some little trot poles & I worked on the canter. 
We had the horses stalled for the night in the barn after they ate because it was going to get super windy & the snow was coming. 
We only keep them in overnight if the weather's going to be bad. They all had plenty of hay too, so I'm sure they had a little party. :lol: 

Not going to the barn today though, have to go to my parent's house & get some packages of some stuff I got online...I just get my packages sent there because I don't want them sitting outside my apartment. Nothing major, just some new leggings & a face cleanser (I know, silly I had to get it online but Target didn't have it!). I have to use a certain one because last year I had perereal dermatitis (it's a NIGHTMARE) & I have to get this certain face cleanser, super sensitive skin. It's Vanicream if anyone's ever heard of it haha.

I hate having sensitive skin. Everything I used has to be unscented. Anyone else have that problem?!


----------



## Mulefeather

@RennyPatch – If he’s using it as attention-getting behavior, there are two approaches you can take without hitting – ignore it or make him work when he does it. He knows he wants attention but knows no other way to get it besides nibbling- and some horses are actually addicted to the adrenaline “rush” of someone about to hit them- you know that old adage about “any kind of attention is desirable if you’re not getting any”. It kind of becomes a vicious cycle. So absolutely don’t hit him (if it had any effect, don’t you think he would have stopped?)– at the outset, I wouldn’t even react. If he was doing it aggressively, absolutely. But if you are reasonably sure it’s just attention-getting behavior, it’s best to not give him what he wants – attention, either positive or negative. 

I would try it this way: if he’s tied and starts to nibble, turn your back and walk a few feet away, and stand there for a few minutes. Don’t talk to him, don’t look at him, don’t touch him. Don’t go away completely, but come back when he’s standing quietly. Praise him and rub on him, and make life wonderful. Be consistent – when he’s quiet and respectful, life is awesome. When he nibbles, he either gets ignored or made to work. He gets to choose how things will go. 

You could also look up some ideas for games your daughter could play with him, or tricks you could teach. Ponies are SO smart, and most of them love figuring a new problem out. It’s possible he’s bored and needs a little more mental work. 

@PoptartShop – Ugh, I hear you on the skin! The skin on my hands and my face has been SO raw and chapped this year, it’s ridiculous. I got some mineral soak stuff infused with avocado oil that I’m going to try out for both my hands and my feet, and see how that works. We have fingerprint readers at work to access buildings, and I’ve had to have my fingers re-registered because they’re cracking so bad and screwing up my prints. 

I confess I don’t wanna go out tonight. I have sooo much to do yet since I am going up to see Boyfriend this weekend, and I am still not finished with his present, so I think I’m going to have to get something else in the meantime. I also really do need to set up my sewing area finally, but I’d like a desk that’s not falling apart to set it on- but then, I’m just plain broke this month with so many bills to pay, and needing to pay Sully’s vet fee next week.


----------



## JCnGrace

PoptartShop said:


> @*RennyPatch* I wouldn't smack him if he's head shy either, I think just a firm tone like 'HEY! cut it out!' will work.
> @*JCnGrace* awww she is so pretty.  You could black out her face using Paint if you want!
> 
> I confess, I am AT WORK! LOL. We only are getting 1-3in of snow, main roads were clear so here I am...kinda sorta was hoping for a day off because I wanted to be lazy today, but nonetheless money calls.
> The techs are off today though. It's going to be a chill day I'm guessing.
> 
> I had a good ride again last night. Didn't get to go in the field because it got too dark by the time I wanted to, & was close to feed time so oh well. I did get to do some little trot poles & I worked on the canter.
> We had the horses stalled for the night in the barn after they ate because it was going to get super windy & the snow was coming.
> We only keep them in overnight if the weather's going to be bad. They all had plenty of hay too, so I'm sure they had a little party. :lol:
> 
> Not going to the barn today though, have to go to my parent's house & get some packages of some stuff I got online...I just get my packages sent there because I don't want them sitting outside my apartment. Nothing major, just some new leggings & a face cleanser (I know, silly I had to get it online but Target didn't have it!). I have to use a certain one because last year I had perereal dermatitis (it's a NIGHTMARE) & I have to get this certain face cleanser, super sensitive skin. It's Vanicream if anyone's ever heard of it haha.
> 
> I hate having sensitive skin. Everything I used has to be unscented. Anyone else have that problem?!


If I use any kind of moisturizer or makeup on my face I get pimples. I always heard acne was supposed to clear up when you got older but for me I never had a problem with it in my teen years but get the darn things now. LOL

And about you having to change desks and not being able to visit the forum much...We'd miss you! Hope it doesn't happen.


----------



## cbar

I made a poor decision yesterday. Never go grocery shopping when hungry. I'm trying to eat a bit better, yet I decided that buying a 3.5lb bag of M&M's was a good idea (they were on sale). So here I sit at 10:30 in the morning, munching away on peanut M&M's. Ugh...I'm so angry with myself right now! I also bought 3 bottles of wine. I have a love/hate relationship with Costco.


----------



## PoptartShop

cbar said:


> I made a poor decision yesterday. Never go grocery shopping when hungry. I'm trying to eat a bit better, yet I decided that buying a 3.5lb bag of M&M's was a good idea (they were on sale). So here I sit at 10:30 in the morning, munching away on peanut M&M's. Ugh...I'm so angry with myself right now! I also bought 3 bottles of wine. I have a love/hate relationship with Costco.


You sound like me...last night I went to the grocery store after the barn (just in *case* I was going to be snowed in today) & I was like...well, let me get some Chips Ahoy cookie blast cookies...with the M&M's...I had 2 last night. Gahhhhhhhhh.
I've been eating healthy all week, plus I'm PMSing so I was like "I DESERVE IT!" LOL always an excuse. :lol:
That sounds delicious. The peanut ones are my favorite. & I'll take a bottle of wine...I need to stock up this weekend haha.
@Mulefeather that sounds good, I hope it works! I might have to try something like that. My hands get so raw too! Have to constantly re-apply lotion like every two seconds I swear. & about the bills, I totally understand your pain. & vet bills can definitely add up. My freaking electric bill was more this month, not sure why because I keep my heat on low, but I did use my fireplace (it's electric) a lot so...I guess that's why. Sigh. Makes this month harder when a bill rises, especially since I live by myself. Ugh.
@JCnGrace well, nobody's said anything else to me about it so far...so, fingers crossed I don't have to move my desk.  & I'm the same way- like, if I don't wash my beanie hat for some reason (I wear it in the winter) it can give me pimples on my forehead. Have to wash it at least once a week...or even scarves can irritate my skin if I don't wash them. So annoying. & PMS pimples...I'm getting those this week too. So fun haha. :lol: Right??? Like you're not supposed to get acne now! I'm 25 & I figured pimple season was over with! Apparently not.:-|

I confess, I AMMMMMMMMM going to the barn after work again after all. Haha, my friend convinced me to just come for a quick ride (maybe, depends on the footing since it did snow a little) then I'll go to my parents afterwards. Won't be able to help feed tonight, plus my trainer is sick so she won't be around either...my friend's hubby can help feed I guess haha. Wish I could get out early & go now! In my dreams. :-(


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

@RennyPatch, if you can time it right and put enough umph behind it, backing works. My best friend's mare is a biter. She makes a game out of it if you try to smack her. She'll try to pull her head away as quick as possible after biting. One night, we were putting the horses away and my best friend had already led her OTTB gelding into the barn, so the mare and I were waiting for our turn to go in. All of a sudden, the mare grabs the back of my tricep with her teeth. I didn't even think about it, just spun around and chased her backward the length of the arena (about 50-60ft). Got to the corner of the fence, in the dark, and stood there looking like I was going to eat her for dinner. After a few seconds, I relaxed my body language and led her back like nothing had happened. That was over three years ago and she has not tried to bite me since. She'll start to, but all I have to do is say "Ah!" and hold up my finger and she decides it's not worth it.

Well, I heard back from the growers. Apparently they're going to be in town this weekend and want to try to meet with me for a minute. I'm not getting my hopes too far up.

In other news, pretty sure DH and I are getting sick. I'm nursing a heck of a headache, my entire back is achy, and I'll go from burning up to freezing in a split second. Last night, DH had a slight fever and this morning he said his chest felt tight. Oh joy.


----------



## Captain Evil

I'm so far behind on HF... 

We have been working on the house pretty much non-stop. It's so strange opening up all this stuff we packed and then totally forgot about. Some of it, I just have to wonder...

Like this: carefully packaged up bags of rocks. What was I thinking? 







??

And then there are the "treasures". Here is one of DH's treasures. 









I went to chuck it out, and the roof just about caved in. "THAT'S MY HAT! I LOVE THAT HAT!" So I roll my eyes and pull it out of the trash.

But I'm just as bad. Here is one of my treasures. My old pit bull, Tighe, dug this up, and she loved it so. She would carry it around with her, and sleep with it at night. So now that she's gone, it's my treasure. 









Gotta go: he just unpacked his "favorite" spatula, and now it needs washing.


----------



## PoptartShop

@DraftyAiresMum I hope you feel better, both of you!  Everyone's getting sick lately. Surprised my office manager didn't go home, she sounds so horrible!
Sounds like you might have a fever coming too...you need to rest! Like, NOW!

I hope they meet up with you this weekend, so you hear something. But if not, other opportunities will arise!  Stay positive!

I'm about to leave work & head to the barn...need to run home & get my thermals though, forgot them today. Not too smart, it's super windy...so I need to not get sick myself!


----------



## gingerscout

ok so I thought smacking wasn't the way to go.. we spent some time today and when he tried I made him back.. and tried drafty's method.. he seemed to be shocked by that one.. he didn't try again on me.. might be the way to go.. ground is frozen and hard again.. and tomorrow is supposed to be 50. Please come weekend so I will have at least some free time and can go ride my horse


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

@DraftyAiresMum Echinacea, or fresh lemon and honey. Lots of it. (Vitamin C)
@Captain Evil i can go with the rocks, but those other things are just creepy


----------



## JCnGrace

Captain Evil said:


> I'm so far behind on HF...
> 
> We have been working on the house pretty much non-stop. It's so strange opening up all this stuff we packed and then totally forgot about. Some of it, I just have to wonder...
> 
> Like this: carefully packaged up bags of rocks. What was I thinking?
> 
> View attachment 864802
> ??
> 
> And then there are the "treasures". Here is one of DH's treasures.
> 
> View attachment 864810
> 
> 
> I went to chuck it out, and the roof just about caved in. "THAT'S MY HAT! I LOVE THAT HAT!" So I roll my eyes and pull it out of the trash.
> 
> But I'm just as bad. Here is one of my treasures. My old pit bull, Tighe, dug this up, and she loved it so. She would carry it around with her, and sleep with it at night. So now that she's gone, it's my treasure.
> 
> View attachment 864818
> 
> 
> Gotta go: he just unpacked his "favorite" spatula, and now it needs washing.


I'm with ShirtHot, that doll head gives me the creeps. Chucky came to mind the second I saw it. LOL


----------



## JCnGrace

I confess that the horses were having a dumb day today. I get to the barn and call them in and both herds stand right outside the corral and stare at me but won't come to the barn. I call them again and still they stand and stare. So I fed the cats and left (I know I've said it before but they have round bales and their handful of oats is more of a treat than a necessity). Get back to the house area and am taking care of the minis when I see that Thunder's herd finally went in. I hollered up "Too bad, you snooze, you lose!". They'll be standing in the barn waiting on me tomorrow. LOL I have no idea why they occasionally have these dumb days where they act like they're clueless about their routine.

Oh and I've had an occasional twitch in my eyelid for days an it's driving me crazy. It hits several times per day but only lasts maybe 10 minutes or less. I'd cut the dang thing off if I didn't need it to blink. LOL


----------



## JCnGrace

Speaking of dumb moments I forgot to confess the one I had last Sat. Was getting ready to go meet friends for supper and I sat down in the recliner to put my shoes on. Hubby was watching reruns of Blue Bloods and they had a scene where a car gets T-boned but they were shooting it so that the car doing the ramming was coming right at the TV screen. So I glance up from tying my shoe just in time to see this car coming straight at me and I screamed. Not a little yelp of startlement either, a full blown scream at the top of my lungs scream. Hubby thought I'd lost my last marble. LOL


----------



## Rascaholic

I confess I haven't been on HF in a while! Tobie is doing well. Training is slow right now since the mud is ankle deep in the pasture. Well not the whole thing, but where we work mostly is.  Kodie settled in. Mom is home and happier. DH is working his buns off. We had one of our wayward children, the wife, and the 3 grands for a month and some. 

And then on the 7th I get a call from my elderly neighbors daughter that the livestock inspector is hunting for Tobie :eek_color: So I called him. Long story short, he wasn't hunting Tobie but Miss March, the mini next door who belongs to the elderly lady!!! So even longer story ( It's getting it's own post) I now own a mini mare named Miss March.

Yes I know I need her like 2 holes in the head. Yes, I know it's gonna be a struggle to get her sound. Yes, I know we face the very real possibility of buddy sour issues.....but she needs major help and so did the little old Lady. So I bought Miss March for $1.00. She is now in a small enclosure in my yard.
Yes, the farrier and vet are coming Saturday. Yes, she is on pain meds. And yes, she is adorable.
Introducing Miss March and her horrible hooves:


----------



## JCnGrace

@Rascaholic I replied on your other thread but it can't be said enough. Major kudos to you for helping her out! Even seeing this full body shot I still don't think I'm seeing dwarfism in her. 

This site gives you some things to look for.

Wesco Farms Miniature Horses | Dwarfism in Miniature Horses


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

@Rascaholic, she's cute. I agree with JCnGrace. I don't see dwarfism. In fact, when I first saw the pic, I was thinking how nicely put together she'll be once those feet are sorted out and she doesn't look like a miniature woolly mammoth. :lol:

I confess that I'm very glad the growers showed up yesterday. I am absolutely exhausted and now I'm having to work an extra five hours because my audit person called out and my other audit person could only cover a few hours of the shift because he didn't sleep yesterday after he got off work. So, it's 2:30am and I'm sitting at work. Since it's Friday, I'm not anticipating getting out of here until after 5pm because DH has to cash his check after he gets off work, which takes forever. Anyway, the growers showed up yesterday and the boss asked me how I was doing and said that I looked tired. I told him that I was exhausted, but such is life. He then said that they were here specifically for me. :shock: He said they'd finished up their business in the next town over and they were here to talk to me and work out then whens and hows and how muches of me coming to work for them. That made me feel all warm and fuzzy. I'm just so tired of being tired and tired of not wanting to go to work. OH! And then he asked if the hotel was for sale 'cuz he'd buy it and keep us all on and make us all happy, instead of miserable like we are. I'd love if he bought the hotel (but I know it's not for sale). I love my job and don't really want to leave, but I can't work for the owner anymore.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@Captain Evil yup, the doll's head is just creepy. But I understand the fact that is like a treasure for you, I too keep a stuffed tortoise that was my calico's toy as a memory of her. My older cat does not have a favourite toy, but give my younger a hair bobble (hope that's how it is said) and he goes crazy :wink:

@DraftyAiresMum that's great news, right? I hope it works out and they mean it this time. Hope you feel better soon, I'm not at my best as well, got a dry cough for days. Gotta love Winter... Ugh...

@Rascaholic I'm going to look for your other thread, thanks for helping this sweetheart. Poor thing, I was in shock when I saw Miss March's hooves!!  A bit more and she would not be able to stand, some while ago I saw on Facebook a pony that could not get up anymore, and only then was taken from it's owner (he's doing great now).




It's been raining non stop in here for weeks!! And the forecast says there will be thunderstorms and ice for the weekend, as the temperatures dropped again. Great... So tired of this crappy weather already. I can't even remember when was the last time I rode, and I miss doing something with my mare. Something at all that does not include a mare tip toeing in the mud (she is definately not the most elegant mover in soaked terrain, probably because she knows she will end mud skating)


Wishing you all a good day :smile:


----------



## Change

Today is my off-Friday, and I've been up since 5:30. Go figure. Well, at least we're supposed to have fairly decent weather for a change! Right now, though, it's just at freezing (32F) so I'm procrastinating about running out to feed.  They'll live another 1/2 hour or so. Later, I have to go out to my hay-guy's place to pick up a truck load of hay. I had hoped for 40 or so bales, but they're running low and said I could only get 20 bales. That'll get me through 3 weeks or so... 
@RennyPatch - along with the backing, try a growly "AH!" when the nibbling starts. My gelding, Tango, gets lippy and still hasn't quite learned the art of taking treats gently. "AH!" and "Be Nice!" have been helping with him.

For those of you who can actually log on from work... well - jealous. Usually, I'm too busy, but even if I'm not, the security is so darned restrictive on our systems that I sometimes have trouble researching Work Stuff! I mean, really... xxx.gov sites that get Blocked???
@Rascaholic - that little bit is a cutie, and yeah, it'll take some time to get her feet right, but if you have a good farrier and there isn't any underlying medical issue like laminitis she may be able to come back sound. Years ago, I picked up a mini at auction whose feet were actually worse - and the seller had taken a hacksaw to cut them down to about the length your little mare's feet are now. A year later, she was perfectly sound on pretty, little hooves. I'll admit, the first few times we had to sedate her and put her on her back to trim - she'd try to climb over my farrier's back if he touched her - but once she could again stand on 3 without pain, she did fine. We had Candy for years, and the kids adored her.

I confess I haven't ridden either of mine since before Thanksgiving! Where has the time gone? I'll probably have to start Tango all over again {sigh}. It's still a bit muddy, but I'm hoping I'll find the energy to saddle Cally up after chores and working on all the barn stuff we still need to do. Sunny, 58F today and mid 60s tomorrow and Sunday. I know it won't be a really fun ride - she's buddy sour as all get out - but if I can push her through it, I'd like to at least get in a couple of miles. She and I BOTH need it. I'll probably have to put Tango in the hard-fenced yard while I ride, since he'll have his own separation-anxiety issues to work through.


----------



## PoptartShop

@*Rascaholic* awww she is really cute, once her feet get taken care of she'll be even cuter.  & all groomed up. Poor girl, those feet don't look comfortable at all!  Props to you for taking her in. 
@*Captain Evil* ah, that head is creepy to me too! LOL. But I can see how it is special to you.  Aw. I'm also a weirdo, I have some pretty rocks kept in a bag myself from the beach...for zero reason haha.
@*DraftyAiresMum* that's great they showed up. Would be awesome if they bought it, too. Hoping everything works out for you. Fingers crossed. 
@*TuyaGirl* aww rain is no fun!  I'm sure you really are going through saddle withdrawal & all that darn mud! Ugh. Hope it clears up ASAP.

I confess, I DID NOT go to the barn yesterday after all. My friend called me as I was leaving work- she said don't bother coming, it's super windy/cold & Redz is going to be stalled again for the night because of the strong winds. Plus I had to go to my parent's which was out of the way anyway.
Tomorrow's going to be in the 50's...PERFECT for my lesson in the morning. 

Happy FRIDAY! I hope this day flies by!


----------



## JCnGrace

DraftyAiresMum said:


> @*Rascaholic* , she's cute. I agree with JCnGrace. I don't see dwarfism. In fact, when I first saw the pic, I was thinking how nicely put together she'll be once those feet are sorted out and she doesn't look like a miniature woolly mammoth. :lol:
> 
> I confess that I'm very glad the growers showed up yesterday. I am absolutely exhausted and now I'm having to work an extra five hours because my audit person called out and my other audit person could only cover a few hours of the shift because he didn't sleep yesterday after he got off work. So, it's 2:30am and I'm sitting at work. Since it's Friday, I'm not anticipating getting out of here until after 5pm because DH has to cash his check after he gets off work, which takes forever. Anyway, the growers showed up yesterday and the boss asked me how I was doing and said that I looked tired. I told him that I was exhausted, but such is life. He then said that they were here specifically for me. :shock: He said they'd finished up their business in the next town over and they were here to talk to me and work out then whens and hows and how muches of me coming to work for them. That made me feel all warm and fuzzy. I'm just so tired of being tired and tired of not wanting to go to work. OH! And then he asked if the hotel was for sale 'cuz he'd buy it and keep us all on and make us all happy, instead of miserable like we are. I'd love if he bought the hotel (but I know it's not for sale). I love my job and don't really want to leave, but I can't work for the owner anymore.


:clap: That's good news! Got my fingers crossed that it goes well.


----------



## Mulefeather

@Rascaholic – So great that you were able to help her! And I agree with @DraftyAiresMum , she’s definitely not a dwarf. Most dwarf minis look like a round, stubby stuffed animal in appearance. Hopefully with good care and farrier work her feet will be much more comfortable. It drives me crazy to see elf-slipper hooves, but I give credit to her past owner for realizing she needed better care and letting her go. 

@Captain Evil – I admit I save weird things too, I’m going through some of my old tchotchkes and trying to let some of it go, though. Boyfriend and I do geocaching in the warmer months, so I’ve been taking the more interesting objects and putting them in either the caches we’ve built, or leaving them as goodies. 

@Change – I feel you on the horse anxiety. Aren’t herd-bound horses just so much fun??  

I actually was able to do laundry last night since my friend ended up canceling on me – I was supposed to drive her and her cat to the vet so the cat could get bloodwork done, they canceled because of the weather and drifting snow- , but not complete Boyfriend’s Valentine’s gift, sigh. Oh well. I’m going to go out at lunchtime and run to the store and get him some little things, and I found him a nice, cozy throw blanket with wolves on it the other night, so he’ll get some good stuff. I’ll surprise him with the wood burning stuff later on. The wood-burning tool was acting up last night so I didn’t get a chance to work on it, but that’ll be my project for the next week or so. I’m actually not loving the design I originally picked out, so I’m going to pick something else that looks nicer. Maybe I can give it to him when I’m up the 25th. 

Speaking of hobbies, I’m putting myself on a spending diet between now and the end of March. I HAVE to make up some of the money I’ve been spending on vets and house stuff, and maybe try to bring in enough to start painting my living room, and start putting away what I’ll be spending on upcoming driving lessons. In the past few months since I moved and was getting into a routine, I ate out a LOT. Like every single night was something I picked up on the way home. But I’m back on a regular diet, so I won’t be doing that anymore. I’m planning to take my breakfast and lunch to work, and probably my dinner on days I go out to work with Sully. I am also trying to come up with ways to make my routine a little more efficient so I can max out my time at the barn as it gets warmer. 

I remember three years ago when I didn’t go anywhere or do anything for most of the week, and now I am on the road so much I’m already saving to replace my car late next year if I can. Went from 69k miles to over 103k miles now, just in the span of a year and a half.


----------



## PoptartShop

@Change I hope you get some riding time soon  That's been forever!!
@Mulefeather I need to do the same thing, gotta keep saving saving saving. Ugh. 
Glad you got some laundry done though, I got some done last night myself. Just have to fold...my least favorite part. :lol:


----------



## carshon

I confess that I am tired of winter or what has past for winter this year. Another warm up in NW IL into the 40's the next 2 weeks but super super windy. And the warm weather will bring back the mud!

I also confess I may have made a friend feel bad this morning and I need to apologize. She has a horse she is terrified of - I have encouraged her to take lessons, sell the horse, keep it as a pasture ornament all of the above. She just complains about not riding. So today she IM's me (we work together) and says I can't wait for spring! and My reply was Me Too! I miss riding so much - and my reply was a sad face. I did not meant to make her feel bad because she does not ride her horse. But I really do miss riding!


----------



## carshon

I confess that I am tired of winter or what has past for winter this year. Another warm up in NW IL into the 40's the next 2 weeks but super super windy. And the warm weather will bring back the mud!

I also confess I may have made a friend feel bad this morning and I need to apologize. She has a horse she is terrified of - I have encouraged her to take lessons, sell the horse, keep it as a pasture ornament all of the above. She just complains about not riding. So today she IM's me (we work together) and says I can't wait for spring! and My reply was Me Too! I miss riding so much - and my reply was a sad face. I did not meant to make her feel bad because she does not ride her horse. But I really do miss riding!


----------



## gingerscout

I need to get out and ride this weekend sometime.. been a long week and need to unwind. I got the random drug test draw at work yet again.. 4th time in a row.. I don't do drugs, never have.. I have had one beer in the last month, my boss knows it.. I think they pick me because they know I will pass.. which is sad


----------



## gingerscout

well I have been there about missing riding and have had people comment to me, but it wasn't because I was terrified of my horse, if she's terrified of him, but won't work at it.. then I guess she deserves to be mad.. I hate to sound harsh.. you were right, she could take lessons, or find a horse more easy for her to work with, if she just wants to make excuses about why not do something ( does she?) then things will never change for the better for her, and if she won't ride horse, I guess she will miss riding


----------



## PoptartShop

I confess, just devoured a Wawa hoagie...was eating like a saint all week, well, oh well. I'll live. :lol: Couldn't stomach salad another day! Ugh.
@carshon awww it's not your fault, it wasn't intentional! I know what you mean though, she's probably like...UGH I CAN'T RIDE WHAT THE HECK! I mean, you've told her to take lessons, etc. & build her confidence...it's up to her to decide whether she wants to stay terrified or figure it out. :/ That's tough. 
@RennyPatch that's a shame they pick you, they should pick the ones who DO that stuff, not on you! I hope you get to ride this week though. You need to!


----------



## Mulefeather

@carshon – Like @RennyPatch said, no reason to walk on eggshells around someone because they refuse to change their situation. You’ve done all you can do, she needs to be the one to take the next step. I can understand not wanting a friend to feel bad, but if she really wants to ride, she needs to get a horse she feels comfortable on and around. 

Renny, they probably pick you because they know you’ll pass, and they don’t want to lose the guys they know are doing stuff if they’re otherwise doing a good job. Who knows, your boss might be into some stuff that isn’t exactly legal, too. I’ve known a number of powerful and successful folks who were secretly into the wacky tobaccy :lol: . I had a friend years back whose father owned a construction empire in CA, and his mother was an executive for a chain of hotels. Needless to say they lived in a huge house that made me drool, and his mom had about 5 horses just to have them even though she didn’t ride – they had some “herbs” growing on their back porch…good thing they lived in the woods! 

Speaking of comfortable horses, I keep wishing I had a second horse- something uncomplicated and gentle that I could just get on and go. I think Sully is going to be a good horse once we get him sorted out (especially in the show ring, everyone comments about what a lovely mover he is), but until then I really wish I had something that I trusted to hitch up to a cart and take a friend out for a drive, or just go for a walk-trot trail ride for a couple hours. Oh well, maybe I’ll have that farm someday


----------



## Captain Evil

What little snippets I can see, your house looks AWESOME! I'm so jealous because I have always wanted lots and lots of wood in my house. Is it logs on the outside? 

I have lots of design plans in my head for when I hit the lottery.:icon_rolleyes:[/QUOTE]

Thanks; I really like our house. I did think it would be finished by now, but no such luck. The house is post and beam with ship lap, I think it is called, on the outside. 

The big pillars are greenheart pilings from a coast guard pier that was being torn down and re-build, and for which DH did the diving. It was a kind of sketchy job, in that Dh had to dive down into holes three feet in diameter, by 16 feet deep, to pull out any debris, like plastic bags, that would stop the rock-boring drill. 

At the end of the job, no-one wanted the old pilings, so we took 'em. They were about 40' long, and many over a foot in diameter.









And then being installed at our place:









It's been quite a project. And now I want to move to the Azores...


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

I confess i am behind on my reading on HF!

I have had the week from hell and now DH is in last stage of illness. The hardest part is he still has his marbles so understands everything. He has always been such an independent person so having to be helped with every need is quite distressing for him. Yesterday he collapsed and was out for a couple of minutes but didn't remember anything afterwards. Apparently it happened again during the night.

I just hope, when the time comes, that his heart just stops and that it is not a 'struggling for breath' type ending. It is all very scary.

Sorry to dump on you. I just feel like screaming right now. But they might lock me up !!


----------



## TuyaGirl

@ShirtHotTeez oh my, that's terrible, I am very sorry that you are going through this (I've told you this before), yes, he was better to be uncounscious, and if there is in fact no return I just wish he goes peacefully. I too lost my brother some years ago and it was a very painful and hard end. A friend died a couple months ago, uncounscious and it made it all much easier for everyone... Stay strong and feel free to talk whenever you feel like it. We are a comunity and we will listen. It's the least we can do :-( I am not very good at giving confort, am I? Just lack the skill, sorry...


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

Thanks @TuyaGirl it is always hard to know what to say in an awkward situation, you did just fine!! People keep asking if im ok, and i am but im not if that makes sense. I kind of have to be! In some ways it is so hard because i know what a proud finickity person he has been, and that because is still so aware he probably feels humiliation. And that just kills me.


----------



## JCnGrace

ShirtHotTeez said:


> I confess i am behind on my reading on HF!
> 
> I have had the week from hell and now DH is in last stage of illness. The hardest part is he still has his marbles so understands everything. He has always been such an independent person so having to be helped with every need is quite distressing for him. Yesterday he collapsed and was out for a couple of minutes but didn't remember anything afterwards. Apparently it happened again during the night.
> 
> I just hope, when the time comes, that his heart just stops and that it is not a 'struggling for breath' type ending. It is all very scary.
> 
> Sorry to dump on you. I just feel like screaming right now. But they might lock me up !!


Scream away, it's totally within your right! Do you all have anything in your country like we do here that's called hospice? It's where during the end stages medical professionals will come to your house and set up whatever they need to keep the patient comfortable, usually in the form of keeping them on a morphine IV. Hugs to you and like @TuyaGirl said, we're here for you if you need to vent. Feel free to send me a PM and rant and rave all you want. I know it's sometimes harder on the loved one than it is on the patient.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

Thanks JC

Yes we have hospice. Just over a week ago DH was discharged from hospital to convalescent care at a resthome for 10 days so he could gain a bit of strength before coming home. The discharge form did not have all his meds listed so the resthome wouldn't give them. It took days to sort it out. One of his tablets is for nausea so for four days he felt sick and wouldn't/couldn't eat much. Because he is on such a tight fluid restriction (1200mls per day) it doesn't take much to throw that balance out. Not eating will do it, and also he is charted for up to 3 furusimide (help pass urine). But they read it as he HAD to have 3. So they are forcing all this fluid out of his body and sweet f all going in. They gave me no real support, advice or assistance. So i made the call to come back to hosp and they have given 3 litres of fluid in just over a day by IV. Also the chest infection he was being treated for has flared up and because it is resistant to most antibiotics they have had to go to a top tier antibiotic that they have been reluctant to give, because in future (presuming we get through this) there is no other antibiotic they can use (although I presume they can use this new one at a higher dose again at least once). But at this stage it is not looking good. He can barely move himself. At some point when they feel everything they can control is under control we will go home and have hospice assistance. I'm not going back to a rest home if i can help. 

Tragically rest homes are not of a great standard here. Privately owned for profit.


----------



## Rascaholic

@ShirtHotTeez Huge hugs and lots of understanding. I hope all goes as well as it can in your situation. We lost my Dad to cancer and he was aware, but unable to talk at the end. It's **** hard.


----------



## JCnGrace

ShirtHotTeez said:


> Thanks JC
> 
> Yes we have hospice. Just over a week ago DH was discharged from hospital to convalescent care at a resthome for 10 days so he could gain a bit of strength before coming home. The discharge form did not have all his meds listed so the resthome wouldn't give them. It took days to sort it out. One of his tablets is for nausea so for four days he felt sick and wouldn't/couldn't eat much. Because he is on such a tight fluid restriction (1200mls per day) it doesn't take much to throw that balance out. Not eating will do it, and also he is charted for up to 3 furusimide (help pass urine). But they read it as he HAD to have 3. So they are forcing all this fluid out of his body and sweet f all going in. They gave me no real support, advice or assistance. So i made the call to come back to hosp and they have given 3 litres of fluid in just over a day by IV. Also the chest infection he was being treated for has flared up and because it is resistant to most antibiotics they have had to go to a top tier antibiotic that they have been reluctant to give, because in future (presuming we get through this) there is no other antibiotic they can use (although I presume they can use this new one at a higher dose again at least once). But at this stage it is not looking good. He can barely move himself. At some point when they feel everything they can control is under control we will go home and have hospice assistance. I'm not going back to a rest home if i can help.
> 
> Tragically rest homes are not of a great standard here. Privately owned for profit.


I know, they aren't always the best here either. My dad had all kinds of things go wrong after his open heart so when they deemed him well enough they sent him off to a nursing home that offered rehab. Their idea of rehab was to leave him in his bed to rot so we pulled him out of there pronto and he ended up doing rehab at the hospital. Thank goodness his thoracic surgeon really liked him and did whatever it was he did to get him readmitted and able to stay during his rehab. He spent April - October (less the week he was at the awful place) in there then finally got mobile enough he could come home and then died his second night at home. Sometimes life seems very unfair.

A friend and I were just talking tonight about how you devote so much time into taking care of an ill loved one and then when they die you feel a little lost about what to do with yourself now that you no longer have that caretaker role. Please be ready to take whatever help they offer in support for you too. Grief counseling can be a huge help by just being able to talk to people who have been there and done that.


----------



## JCnGrace

It was a really warm day here, t-shirt weather kind of warm but really humid for Feb. I moved 9 bales of hay from the big barn back to the mini barn and I had sweat dripping off my face. LOL It's amazing how fast I lose condition during the winter which is my easy season because the horses don't hang out in the barn and poop. I did a little poop work in the mini's lot though and then it started raining on me.


----------



## Change

@ShirtHotTeez - I feel for you, hon. Scream away and we'll listen, even if it's an entire page of AAAAAGGGHHH! I especially know where you're at right now, since I know the time is coming for my son, as well. It's scary and difficult and yeah - I'm fine and I'm not. It isn't a choice. We do what we have to and right now we have to be strong. Please, please, please take care of yourself, as well. Like JC said, feel free to PM if you need to vent about stuff you don't want "out here." Because I get it. I'm not very good at giving sympathy, mostly because I don't like getting it. I will offer you my shoulder, though. {{hugs}}
@JCnGrace - I know what you mean about getting out of shape during the winter! It took me forever to unload and stack 20 bales of hay on Friday. I was out of breath after only 7 bales and trying to figure out why until I remembered I hadn't had to do that kind of work since October! Saturday was another back-breaker! I mucked out a few cart loads of manure, then Son and I got to work on the back-side French drain. We got the sheeting down, then shoveled some gravel, laid the tube, then more gravel. We had some trouble initially, getting the tractor close enough to dump the gravel where we needed it, so a lot of shoveling was done. Even after getting the tractor where we could dump where we needed, we still had a lot of shoveling to do to level things out. The side drain will take longer. We're going to have to do some concrete reinforcement for the fence posts before we can get the tube down. And we won't be able to get gravel in by tractor! I'm really tempted to just do a concrete trough since it isn't an area the horses can get into. Of course - the concrete will have to be poured by hand, too, so not really saving us a whole lot of work!

I'm hoping to find the horses under all the mud and maybe get a saddle on Cally for a bit between laundry loads. There are still a lot of "projects" that need doing, but doggonnit, I need some play time!

And it's just now 10 am and almost 70F. Of course, they're also predicting light rain. So after I scrape all the mud off the horses, they'll be able to put it all back on. And OMG! They are shedding like crazy!

And tonight is the Season Opener of the Walking Dead!!! LOL!


----------



## 6gun Kid

@ShirtHotTeez anytime you need to vent, let er rip! This page has turned into its own community. I hope you and your SO, find peace.


----------



## greentree

Hugs to ShirtHotTeez .... praying for peace.


----------



## gingerscout

I confess I have never watched the walking dead, breaking bad, or probably 90% of the other popular shows/ series.. I dvr stuff and it sits, and I never watch it.. thus is my life..LOL. I am sorry to hear about everyone's family health issues, I guess there is something in the Water, Right now I have my Grandmother dying from cancer, its past the point of chemo and at 85 she refuses to fight it anymore, I know its in her liver and lungs and etc and nasty, my aunt has become her caretaker and tells us how miserable she is at night, but refuses to go to care. My father's health has rapidly declined, On Thanksgiving he was Cheerful and his happy self, By Christmas we could tell something is wrong, problem is he won't tell people, he tells people he has Parkinsons, which he shakes violently now so it's believeable, but with wife as an RN we know something more is up, he is losing weight quickly, no emotion on his face, having trouble talking and remembering slurs his words and has a mean bitter attitude towards people now, seems to have a hard time blinking now as well, told me he gets headaches a lot and has even had some vision problems, he also isn't walking right he seems to shuffle and lose his balance a lot now. Every time I see him he looks worse, we have offered to take him to doctor and he keeps telling me he is going to doctors, having cat scans, etc, but won't tell us the results. He keeps saying he is fine, but we all know differently. I know he has updated his will and made me power of attorney and showed my brother and I where all keys and passcodes are for everything in case something happens.. which makes us worried more.. so I get it.. my brother said he's tired of having panic attacks over our father. I haven't heard from him in a week been calling so I stopped by and he didn't feel well he just wanted to go to sleep and thought he was getting sick so he didn't want me to bring my daughter in.. It just sucks, I mean if he's dying he needs to let us know and not keep us out of the loop, but he;s one of those stubborn types that won't do it


----------



## JCnGrace

RennyPatch said:


> I confess I have never watched the walking dead, breaking bad, or probably 90% of the other popular shows/ series.. I dvr stuff and it sits, and I never watch it.. thus is my life..LOL. I am sorry to hear about everyone's family health issues, I guess there is something in the Water, Right now I have my Grandmother dying from cancer, its past the point of chemo and at 85 she refuses to fight it anymore, I know its in her liver and lungs and etc and nasty, my aunt has become her caretaker and tells us how miserable she is at night, but refuses to go to care. My father's health has rapidly declined, On Thanksgiving he was Cheerful and his happy self, By Christmas we could tell something is wrong, problem is he won't tell people, he tells people he has Parkinsons, which he shakes violently now so it's believeable, but with wife as an RN we know something more is up, he is losing weight quickly, no emotion on his face, having trouble talking and remembering slurs his words and has a mean bitter attitude towards people now, seems to have a hard time blinking now as well, told me he gets headaches a lot and has even had some vision problems, he also isn't walking right he seems to shuffle and lose his balance a lot now. Every time I see him he looks worse, we have offered to take him to doctor and he keeps telling me he is going to doctors, having cat scans, etc, but won't tell us the results. He keeps saying he is fine, but we all know differently. I know he has updated his will and made me power of attorney and showed my brother and I where all keys and passcodes are for everything in case something happens.. which makes us worried more.. so I get it.. my brother said he's tired of having panic attacks over our father. I haven't heard from him in a week been calling so I stopped by and he didn't feel well he just wanted to go to sleep and thought he was getting sick so he didn't want me to bring my daughter in.. It just sucks, I mean if he's dying he needs to let us know and not keep us out of the loop, but he;s one of those stubborn types that won't do it


Hugs of comfort to you too RennyPatch. Sometimes a parent especially wants to save their children from having to hear bad news and doesn't think about how hard the not knowing is.


----------



## JCnGrace

Change said:


> @*ShirtHotTeez* - I feel for you, hon. Scream away and we'll listen, even if it's an entire page of AAAAAGGGHHH! I especially know where you're at right now, since I know the time is coming for my son, as well. It's scary and difficult and yeah - I'm fine and I'm not. It isn't a choice. We do what we have to and right now we have to be strong. Please, please, please take care of yourself, as well. Like JC said, feel free to PM if you need to vent about stuff you don't want "out here." Because I get it. I'm not very good at giving sympathy, mostly because I don't like getting it. I will offer you my shoulder, though. {{hugs}}
> 
> @*JCnGrace* - I know what you mean about getting out of shape during the winter! It took me forever to unload and stack 20 bales of hay on Friday. I was out of breath after only 7 bales and trying to figure out why until I remembered I hadn't had to do that kind of work since October! Saturday was another back-breaker! I mucked out a few cart loads of manure, then Son and I got to work on the back-side French drain. We got the sheeting down, then shoveled some gravel, laid the tube, then more gravel. We had some trouble initially, getting the tractor close enough to dump the gravel where we needed it, so a lot of shoveling was done. Even after getting the tractor where we could dump where we needed, we still had a lot of shoveling to do to level things out. The side drain will take longer. We're going to have to do some concrete reinforcement for the fence posts before we can get the tube down. And we won't be able to get gravel in by tractor! I'm really tempted to just do a concrete trough since it isn't an area the horses can get into. Of course - the concrete will have to be poured by hand, too, so not really saving us a whole lot of work!
> 
> I'm hoping to find the horses under all the mud and maybe get a saddle on Cally for a bit between laundry loads. There are still a lot of "projects" that need doing, but doggonnit, I need some play time!
> 
> And it's just now 10 am and almost 70F. Of course, they're also predicting light rain. So after I scrape all the mud off the horses, they'll be able to put it all back on. And OMG! They are shedding like crazy!
> 
> And tonight is the Season Opener of the Walking Dead!!! LOL!


You take on too much by yourself! As much as I like being kinda isolated sometimes I think it would be nice to live in a community of like minded people where everyone chipped in to help each other on major projects. Not on top of each other, just within a fairly short driving distance. 

I've only noticed a few loose hairs on Freckles who is the oldest of the herd. Seems like she's always the first to start shedding and sometimes loses it all before she should. I brushed the mud off the minis yesterday and was going to Louisville today so didn't even take the time to register if they were completely covered again. Since that's all of them's usual look these days I'd probably be far more likely to notice if they were clean. LOL


----------



## Rascaholic

Today was a busy day. We helped one of the children unpack our truck and trailer where he and DH went to NC and emptied out their storage unit. It's hella fun trying to unpack an f-350 crew cab and a 6X10 trailer with 3 Grands and a pup running around LOL. Then we came home and built Miss March the Pony Palace. Or as DH is calling it, the Mini Mansion. Tobie is super jealous, but getting better. Miss March is moving very well today considering the shape her hooves were in. 
For all those with ill family, HUGE BIG HUGS to you and yours. Terminal illness is a hard road to travel for everyone concerned.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

Thank you @Change , @6gun Kid, @greentree, @Rascaholic, and @tinyliny

RennyPatch so sorry to hear of your family worries. Not knowing what is going on is probably even more distressing, because you don't get to deal with it. 

I always try and make a point of keeping Rua's daughters up to date. One really bad night I phoned them from A&E, then the next day put a comment on facebook and one of the girls was really upset to learn of this hospital visit from that comment. In my mind I was sure I had rung her!! I was just so stressed out!


----------



## TuyaGirl

At everyone having a hard time with relatives ilness - hugs and stay strong. Easier said than done, I know... (and I am terrible at giving comfort)

Hope you had a good weekend, rain and mud as predicted around here, so meh... And a very upset mare owner because farrier missed the appointment once again. BO is usually in charge of it, and farrier just did not show up this week (yeah, but they are close friends and farrier always comes immediately for his horses). Tuya has a permanent underrun heel / long toe problem, without frequent trims she reverts very quickly, and I did not like how run forward her hooves looked like yesterday. Sometimes I try to rasp, but when raining is impossible... Hope next weekend I find her with good looking hooves (pasture trim, but it's the best I can get in here, I do the roll myself). And Tuya is starting to shed as well :happydance: Spring is around the corner!!


----------



## PoptartShop

@*ShirtHotTeez* I'm so sorry, *big hugs* can't imagine what you're going through right now.  We are all here for you. That has to be hard. 
@*TuyaGirl* Redz isn't shedding just yet, but a few horses at my barn are already  Ahhhh! Gonna have to bring out the shedding comb. :lol:

I confess, we did some more drill work in my lesson Saturday...it was so fun! 2 more girls joined in our lesson so there was 5 of us. It was a lot of fun.  Did some light jumps too. The arena was a bit wet from the rain the night before, but we made the best of it. Ugh, wish we had an indoor.

I won't be at the barn until Wednesday...tonight is the chiro, tomorrow I have to get an emissions inspection on my car after work, blah. Supposed to be like 48F tomorrow & Wednesday...but then back down again Thursday. Then up again later this week...BIPOLAR WEATHER MUCH? LOL.

I had an okay weekend. Saturday night I went to my friend's house, we got pizza & had some drinks...yeah, I had vodka...terrible idea. I stick to wine always, & now I know why- vodka makes you feel like crap! Never again. But it was a fun night, just listened to music & had girl talk. Always a good time.  My friend is having guy issues so I was trying to coax her through it. 

I'm so tired- didn't go to sleep until almost midnight, was watching Shark Tank then couldn't fall asleep.
I DVR'd The Walking Dead, but I probably won't watch it until tonight. Not that excited, as the last season was just OK to me. Ugh.
Didn't watch the Grammys either...there was enough coverage on Twitter so I didn't even have to turn the tv on!


----------



## gingerscout

speaking of the grammy's Megadeth won the metal grammy and they played Metallicas master of puppets when they walked down the aisle.. a song from 1986, and the lead singer Dave Mustaine of Megadeth was fired From Metallica in early 80's.. guess being a rock guy I found it Ironic..LOL
also The Metallica/ Lady Gaga thing.. they didn't have James ( lead singers) mic working at all.. and he got mad.. heck I would be too.. the grammy's don't have a good history for that band.

I got out and rode yesterday.. I apparently woke the lazy bum up from a nap.. was sleeping when I got there, fell asleep in cross ties 3x and was lazy a.f. and needed much more encouragement to keep going than usual.. come to later find out there was a new horse and they (small group) ran all day long.. so he tired himself out I guess. I would have loved a better ride, but something is better than nothing.. he is shedding like crazy so bring it on.. would rather have a shiny black horse, than a clumpy hairy brown and white one.. ha ha


----------



## TuyaGirl

@RennyPatch oh man, I love that song (Master of Puppets). That and Seek and Destroy, One, Fade to Black...  I didn't see it yet, but you got me curious about the acting of Lady Gaga and Metallica. I will definately look for it when I leave work later


----------



## Captain Evil

ShirtHotTeez said:


> I confess i am behind on my reading on HF!
> 
> I have had the week from hell and now DH is in last stage of illness. The hardest part is he still has his marbles so understands everything. He has always been such an independent person so having to be helped with every need is quite distressing for him. Yesterday he collapsed and was out for a couple of minutes but didn't remember anything afterwards. Apparently it happened again during the night.
> 
> I just hope, when the time comes, that his heart just stops and that it is not a 'struggling for breath' type ending. It is all very scary.
> 
> Sorry to dump on you. I just feel like screaming right now. But they might lock me up !!



I can't even imagine going through something like this. Just want you to know that I'm thinking of you and hoping that whatever happens goes the easiest it can go. I'm so sorry that your DH is distressed. I always thought that one of the most important jobs old friends and relatives have is to remember how amazing, beautiful, strong, ingenious, etc. the other person was - and still is - inside - and to let the other person know that you remember all of that, even if they forget.

Wishing you both the best... and scream away! No problem.


----------



## carshon

I confess that I love this thread. 

ShirthotTeez so sorry to hear about your DH.


----------



## PoptartShop

I confess I love this thread too. My favorite.  

I also confess, I'm eating baby carrots & I hate how loud it is when I chew...lol


----------



## GMA100

This is my fav thread too! 

I confess I came across this and I just love it! 






Lol Asher is my best friend, and he is big and hairy, I've never seen such gentle and curious eyes before either:grin:.


----------



## PoptartShop

OMG I'm SO saving that picture. I love Ecards haha. :lol:
I love it! That's great. My life currently.

Such a gentlemen too! <3 & he's older (Redz) I like my men older! LOL


----------



## GMA100

PoptartShop said:


> OMG I'm SO saving that picture. I love Ecards haha. :lol:
> I love it! That's great. My life currently.
> 
> Such a gentlemen too! <3 & he's older (Redz) I like my men older! LOL


Goodness, what can I say? Asher is only 3!!!
I like my guys young?!?!


----------



## Captain Evil

We have over four feet of snow now, and it is still coming down fast and furious. It is supposed to stop for half a day tomorrow, and then dump another 12+ inches Tuesday, and ANOTHER 12+ inches on Wednesday. It's kinda crazy. All we do is dig snow.

BUT, on the bright side, DH unpacked the ice-cream maker!!!

:loveshower:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I confess that I have my work cut out for me tomorrow. I bought lobster tails (2/$10!!), asparagus, and the stuff to make spaghetti for dinner tomorrow. I didn't get much for DH. I got him the original Magnificent Seven on DVD and a triceratops stuffed animal. I'm going to put "You make me horny" around the triceratops' neck (ya know, cuz it has horns! :rofl: ). I also got a cute pair of leggings that say "LOVE" on them amidst kind of Southwest designs in pink, purple, aqua, black, and white and a pink long-sleeve t-shirt.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

@Captain Evil

So there are beautiful moments that make all this trauma bearable. DH's daughter (middle of 3, plus we have a son) started organizing about DHs final resting place. There is a family cemetery near Gisbourne. So suddenly extended family, some of whom we haven't seen in years are keen to visit, we are at the hosp. Today I rang a couple of workmates and an hour later five buff blokes are filling the room. First smile I've seen on DH for days  His youngest daughter just got in from England and will be here 6pm tonight (she is already in Auckland, she will be here in Hamilton tonight). And got a random call from a cousin (2nd cousin?) of DHs that we haven't seen since 27yr old son was about 14mths old, I'm not even sure I would recognize him and can't even place him on the family tree!!I will look at my family tree books and sort it in my mind!! And he is going to drive down from Auckland to see DH.I spoke to one of his brothers and he will try get hold of a sister and come up and visit, they are in Whakatane.

Really feeling the love from everywhere right now..thanks to everyone, and special thanks to you guys'n gals for sharing the journey. Feeling the love here too


----------



## Change

Of all the threads on HF, this one has become family. I laugh with you, cry with you, feel your pride in accomplishment, your frustration, your hurt, your joy.

@ShirtHotTeez - Son doesn't like anyone - family, friends - to know when he's in hospital. In July, when his fistula clotted off and he refused a new port if they couldn't fix his existing one, I wasn't sure he'd be coming home. He went 6 days without dialyzing (10 days and his potassium levels would be lethal). I didn't call anyone. I think it was 3 or 4 days after we got home that he posted something about his surgery on FB and I received several calls from angry family members. What can I say? It's his life and his call. I don't think he realizes how difficult it is for me, sometimes, not having anyone else to lean on, but I made him a promise years ago and I abide. 

But then again, there are those glorious moments, like this afternoon...

I got off work early today since it was so pretty and I was all caught up at work. I got home around 3, grabbed a saddle and grooming tools and after a very quick brush-out, Cally was saddled. Tango was still a mud-covered mess, but I put his halter on and started working him on ponying around the yard, then opened the gate and we headed out into the big wide world. Cally was really forward and eager. I think she was glad to get out of the yard and Tango was curious but okay to follow along behind, then got brave enough to move up beside us (much easier on my neck and shoulder!). We did about two miles of laps around the cotton fields when I hear an ATV approaching. It was my Son. He said he wanted to lead Tango, so I gave him the rope. I'm so proud of that horse!! He followed along with the ATV as if he'd been doing it all his life. Kyle got him up to speed and I got to see what a nice running walk he has! The they sped up and Tango got in a nice good canter. Cally didn't want to be left behind, so I let her pick the pace and just enjoyed being in the saddle again. At one point, while out in the middle of several large, fallow cotton fields, Tango pulled loose from Kyle. We had a good time chasing him around, and he - I think - enjoyed playing a bit of tag with us. After 15 minutes of chase-the-horse, Tango was caught and followed along quite politely as Cally and I led the way home.

1hr, 53 mins of riding. 4.45 miles. Temp. 56F

This is the first chance I've had to ride my own horses since the week before Thanksgiving. It felt good!


----------



## gingerscout

confess I have a 4 day weekend this week.. and need the days off and looks like monday will be first trail ride of year.. I hope, trying to iron out details, looks like 10 miles or so, and I get to do it on a draft.. so fun


----------



## JCnGrace

Captain Evil said:


> We have over four feet of snow now, and it is still coming down fast and furious. It is supposed to stop for half a day tomorrow, and then dump another 12+ inches Tuesday, and ANOTHER 12+ inches on Wednesday. It's kinda crazy. All we do is dig snow.
> 
> BUT, on the bright side, DH unpacked the ice-cream maker!!!
> 
> :loveshower:


I haven't had homemade ice cream in forever, sounds delicious!



Change said:


> Of all the threads on HF, this one has become family. I laugh with you, cry with you, feel your pride in accomplishment, your frustration, your hurt, your joy.
> 
> @*ShirtHotTeez* - Son doesn't like anyone - family, friends - to know when he's in hospital. In July, when his fistula clotted off and he refused a new port if they couldn't fix his existing one, I wasn't sure he'd be coming home. He went 6 days without dialyzing (10 days and his potassium levels would be lethal). I didn't call anyone. I think it was 3 or 4 days after we got home that he posted something about his surgery on FB and I received several calls from angry family members. What can I say? It's his life and his call. I don't think he realizes how difficult it is for me, sometimes, not having anyone else to lean on, but I made him a promise years ago and I abide.
> 
> But then again, there are those glorious moments, like this afternoon...
> 
> I got off work early today since it was so pretty and I was all caught up at work. I got home around 3, grabbed a saddle and grooming tools and after a very quick brush-out, Cally was saddled. Tango was still a mud-covered mess, but I put his halter on and started working him on ponying around the yard, then opened the gate and we headed out into the big wide world. Cally was really forward and eager. I think she was glad to get out of the yard and Tango was curious but okay to follow along behind, then got brave enough to move up beside us (much easier on my neck and shoulder!). We did about two miles of laps around the cotton fields when I hear an ATV approaching. It was my Son. He said he wanted to lead Tango, so I gave him the rope. I'm so proud of that horse!! He followed along with the ATV as if he'd been doing it all his life. Kyle got him up to speed and I got to see what a nice running walk he has! The they sped up and Tango got in a nice good canter. Cally didn't want to be left behind, so I let her pick the pace and just enjoyed being in the saddle again. At one point, while out in the middle of several large, fallow cotton fields, Tango pulled loose from Kyle. We had a good time chasing him around, and he - I think - enjoyed playing a bit of tag with us. After 15 minutes of chase-the-horse, Tango was caught and followed along quite politely as Cally and I led the way home.
> 
> 1hr, 53 mins of riding. 4.45 miles. Temp. 56F
> 
> This is the first chance I've had to ride my own horses since the week before Thanksgiving. It felt good!


What a good afternoon! Glad you got to enjoy it and that K was able to join in on the fun. I hope you know you can call me anytime you need a shoulder to cry on. In fact you also have a sister and mom that wouldn't mind hearing from you either.



RennyPatch said:


> confess I have a 4 day weekend this week.. and need the days off and looks like monday will be first trail ride of year.. I hope, trying to iron out details, looks like 10 miles or so, and I get to do it on a draft.. so fun


Are you going to a park or do you have trails around the barn? Have fun and don't get saddle sore!


----------



## Change

@JCnGrace - I know! And I just wish you didn't live so doggone far away! Give Mom and Sis a hug from me!


----------



## Change

@JCnGrace - I know! And I just wish you didn't live so doggone far away! Give Mom and Sis a hug from me!

No poetry required. This one was worth repeating!


----------



## JCnGrace

Just took the dog out and realized one of the nice things about paints is you can tell who is who in the dark just from their white. LOL


----------



## TuyaGirl

GMA100 said:


> This is my fav thread too!
> 
> I confess I came across this and I just love it!
> View attachment 866194
> Lol Asher is my best friend, and he is big and hairy, I've never seen such gentle and curious eyes before either:grin:.


My big and hairy valentine is a mare. What does that make of me? Lol!! 

This is definately my favourite thread as well, you guys are like close friends, it feels really nice to share and hear about you.
@Change it sounded like a great and lovely ride, and you got to share it with your son and see how Tango would react to a new stimulous (hope that's a word). I would be happy to just be able to lounge my mare for a start :-(

I confess I think Lady Gaga did pretty good with Metallica, I like to hear girls singing metal / grunge. I used to love singing Pearl Jam (my favourite band ever) at the city park with my friends, one of them used to bring a guitar and we had good fun. I miss those days


----------



## PoptartShop

@GMA100 that's hilarious. :lol: LOL.

Oh my, @Captain Evil that's a lot of snow! :O Holy crap. Sounds like a nice snow day!  Mmmm ice cream! 
@DraftyAiresMum mmmm that sounds amazing.  Can I come over for dinner? LOL.
I love leggings! I bet they're super cute.

I confess, today really IS just another day for me...I don't celebrate V-Day, even if I'm taken (which I'm not, but still if I WAS...nope). I am seeing my love after work though, aka REDZ THE HORSE! :rofl: 

Can't have any chocolate anyway, considering I'm on this healthy meal plan...grrr.

I LOVE YOU GUYS!!!!!!!! <3


----------



## 6gun Kid

We don't celebrate Valentine's day either, which is frustrating because I am kind of a sap. But my wife's first marriage was on Valentine's day, so she refuses to acknowledge that day exists! So I make up for it by overloading the kids, especially the stepkid because she is the only one at home.


----------



## gingerscout

were not doing anything either.. actually wife gets mad if I do anything on Valentine's day.. she says its a cookie cutter holiday made up by companies.. and if I want to do something nice for her do it on a day that isn't supposed to be a gimmie. She also told me if I get her anything today I am sleeping on the couch ( and she was serious) Plus now can't have sweets or chocolate.. which she is craving especially since its womanly super happy fun time.. need I say more..lol


----------



## gingerscout

nah I am meeting them at a park near indy.. There are trails at my barn but you have to sign a waiver to go on them, and a barn staff member must come along, rules of the place, only been there a bit so haven't done them yet, but definitely plan on it, also plan on trailering out a couple of times if possible to meet some people. Going to do most of the ride on a belgian, some on a clydesdale.. for my first real ride on one the Belgian is more bombproof, but they are going to let me try the clydesdale out as I have wanted to ride one forever, and didn't get the chance last time


----------



## PoptartShop

That's awesome @RennyPatch. That's how I feel about it. My parents also feel the same way haha. Even if I wasn't single, it would be just another day for me. It really is just so companies make money. So cliche! LOL aww, well hey at least you guys are sticking to your healthy eating...I know it's hard. Trust me, when the chocolate goes on sale tomorrow I'm going to be tempted to get a Reese's heart...they're my favorite.

I confess, I'm about to freeze to death in my office...this space heater needs to do its job. :lol:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I've never been really big into Valentine's Day. But, something about being a newlywed just makes me want to dive into the hype. Lol

DH admonished me not to go in the closet because that's where he hid my present. But I have to get clothes to wear out of there. Guess I'm going to be disobeying a direct order long enough to grab the shirt I need. :lol: And I have to brave the mess that is our spare room to see if I can find my crystal glasses for the sparkling cider for tonight. Ugh. I don't even have a remote clue as to where they could be.


----------



## Mulefeather

I always view Valentine’s as a day to tell the people who are important to you that you love them, just because. But I can understand it when people don’t want to deal with it, since it can be a painful reminder. 

Boyfriend and I had our Valentine’s dinner on Saturday since I’m back down in PA for the week, so my date for the night will be Netflix and the cat . He got me a humidifier and a Sephora gift card, both of which I am thrilled about of course. I got him two 6-packs of craft beer, and a nice warm throw blanket that’s bigger than the two other ones he has. Valentine’s never winds up being a huge deal for us aside from just going and having a nice dinner, because we’ve got Christmas, Boyfriend’s birthday, and then Valentine’s right on top of one another, so we’re usually dinner’d and gifted-out by that time. I actually wanted to wood-burn a keepsake box for him but the dang tool kept acting up, so I may just surprise him with it at a later date. Gives me time to stain and make it nice, too. 

@ShirtHotTeez – I’m sorry to hear you’re going through this painful time with your DH. I’ll add my hat in the ring of people who encourage you to scream, cry, and do whatever it takes – I have been there and done that with a terminally ill parent. I am very glad your family and friends are coming together, I think just having an anchor of something normal to hold onto is what really helps. Definitely sending you hugs from afar. 

@RennyPatch – A Belgian and a Clydesdale in one ride? Color me JEALOUS AS HELL. I love the big guys at my barn, but I admit I am such a weenie when it comes to heights that getting on one is just terrifying to me. I leased a Percheron gelding a few years back and I wanted so desperately to ride him, but I tried to get on and I just couldn’t – was sweating bullets and shaking, and that was making the horse super-nervous, so I could just SMELL a wreck coming. So I just stick to driving them – maybe one day I’ll get over my fear of mounting and heights. 

And I confess I am probably going to try to adopt another cat before too long – I feel bad leaving Garnet alone so much with work and travel, so I’ll feel better when she has the run of the house, and also a friend. I’m highly tempted to get a kitten, but that presents its own set of troubles, although maybe having an energetic youngster to run her around might help her lose some weight.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

@Mulefeather, cats are like potato chips. You can't have just one. Ask me how I know. Lol. Also, it is easier introducing a kitten into a home that already has an adult cat than it is introducing two adult cats, especially when one is already established in the house. Cosmo was a year old when we got Jasper and it took three days for them to acclimate to each other and Mo to calm down. When we got Annabelle, Cosmo was three and Jasper was two. It took Jasper two days and Cosmo three days to accept her. Now, they're all inseparable.


----------



## cbar

I am thinking of all of those going through hard times with ill family members. I can't even imagine what that stress would be like, and my heart goes out to you. It is really nice when you get the support of family & friends through these really hard times. 

I agree with many of the others - this is also my favorite thread. Not pretentious or anything...just a fun spot to....say whatever  

We don't do anything for Valentine's day either. I actually forgot what day it was to be honest. B/f isn't even here today...he drove around to drop off resumes yesterday, then ended up back where his friends live (about an hour & half drive away). Ended up drinking too much (which I knew he would), so he stayed there last night. No idea when he might come home..but for the time being I am enjoying some peace & quiet. HAH! Talk about romance!! I have turned into a bit of a cynical person when it comes to romance....I kind of think it is BS. Which makes me sad sometimes.....


----------



## gingerscout

oh they are big.. both are 18.2 I think I was told.. I met one of them before.. the clyde is 2500 lbs I think as well. I got to ride one of her draft crosses last time 18.0/1 and 2k + pounds.. I felt like a feather riding him and once up the height wasn't a factor at all, I was nervous at first, but I only rode for a few minutes.. this time its like 9.7 mile trail and should take about 3 hours to do.


----------



## carshon

I confess this is the first thread I come to when I come to HF.

@6GunKid your comment about loading down the stepkid made me smile. Few people realize how hard it is to be a step-parent. And it is even harder to be a "GOOD" step parent

Another confession - I have Friday and Monday off. And it is supposed to be 60 in NW IL in Feb!!!! I hope to get my first ride in of 2017. Have to trailer into a facility as there are no public trails open in the winter. Most do not open until mid-April


----------



## gingerscout

I agree supposed to be upper 60's and sunny on Monday.. that's why we want to go, heck is it really February? usually we have a foot of snow.. something tells me were going to have a hot summer


----------



## 6gun Kid

carshon said:


> @6GunKid your comment about loading down the stepkid made me smile. Few people realize how hard it is to be a step-parent. And it is even harder to be a "GOOD" step parent


 Thank you, I try, it isn't always easy, but I learned there is a different set of rules for step parents. The hard part is being the one who works hard to provide a roof, food, clothes, and health insurance (when he doesn't even pay child support), then he gets to be the hero because he took her to the water park on a weekend he actually bothered to show up.


----------



## carshon

@6gunkid I know how you feel. I am a step parent to 2 (now adult kids) my hubby paid child support got his kids every other weekend, half the summer - we were responsible for 100% of all medical and school bills. And he was still a piece of ****ze - while their Mom moved them 11 times in their school years, was married to 3 different men after my hubby and used them as pawns to get more money from us. I gritted my teeth a lot - but always tried to remember it was never the kids. I did my best and I hope they know it. We (hubby and I) have a pretty OK relationship with both kids but still hear comments on how we favored "our children" over them. It's a thankless job at times.


----------



## PoptartShop

@*ShirtHotTeez* awww...I'm glad he got to smile, so sorry.  I hope they do come to visit him. You need all the support you can get in this hard time. *hugs* That is what friends & family are for, support in the good & bad times. And we are here for you as well. Thinking of you guys.
@*DraftyAiresMum* haha, well as newlyweds I guess that makes sense! Wonder what he got you!  Awww. 
@*cbar* LOL that's awesome. Nothing better than some good 'ole alone time. I hear ya. That's probably how I'll be when I'm in a relationship. :lol: 
@*Mulefeather* those are awesome gifts.  Sephora is fun. Adopting another cat would be awesome so she would have a friend. But I know it's another responsibility of course. Decisions, decisions. She's adorable! 
@*carshon* that's so awesome you & @*RennyPatch* have 4 day weekends...I am so jealous. My office won't close on President's Day. Didn't close on MLK day either...we only close for 'major' holidays (Christmas, Thanksgiving, Labor Day, etc.). I'm not off again until Memorial Day...sigh. Ways to go.  Enjoy the time off for me!!
@Change awesome ride!!! Glad you had a good day  

I hope you get to ride, too. You need to! Sounds like the weather will be perfect.
Supposed to be in the late 50F's here too this weekend. 62F on Sunday...sheesh! So crazy.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

@Change yes that is a hard one. At the beginning Rua used to get annoyed with me telling family what was happening. But I explained to him that if something happened to him they would distraught to have no warning, no time to accept/grieve/show their love. If the worst happened and they didn't know there was a problem would cause hurt and anger that would last years. People need time. Time to process things. He accepted it after a while when he realized they appreciated knowing what was going on. And it gives me support.
@6gun Kid you could make up your own special day


----------



## JCnGrace

Happy Valentine's Day everyone! 

Not much a special day around here either, hubby doesn't have a romantic bone in his body and I maybe have a half of a bone that is so I got him a card. LOL




RennyPatch said:


> nah I am meeting them at a park near indy.. There are trails at my barn but you have to sign a waiver to go on them, and a barn staff member must come along, rules of the place, only been there a bit so haven't done them yet, but definitely plan on it, also plan on trailering out a couple of times if possible to meet some people. Going to do most of the ride on a belgian, some on a clydesdale.. for my first real ride on one the Belgian is more bombproof, but they are going to let me try the clydesdale out as I have wanted to ride one forever, and didn't get the chance last time


If you go to Southwestway Park that is my old stomping grounds.



Mulefeather said:


> I always view Valentine’s as a day to tell the people who are important to you that you love them, just because. But I can understand it when people don’t want to deal with it, since it can be a painful reminder.
> 
> Boyfriend and I had our Valentine’s dinner on Saturday since I’m back down in PA for the week, so my date for the night will be Netflix and the cat . He got me a humidifier and a Sephora gift card, both of which I am thrilled about of course. I got him two 6-packs of craft beer, and a nice warm throw blanket that’s bigger than the two other ones he has. Valentine’s never winds up being a huge deal for us aside from just going and having a nice dinner, because we’ve got Christmas, Boyfriend’s birthday, and then Valentine’s right on top of one another, so we’re usually dinner’d and gifted-out by that time. I actually wanted to wood-burn a keepsake box for him but the dang tool kept acting up, so I may just surprise him with it at a later date. Gives me time to stain and make it nice, too.
> 
> @*ShirtHotTeez* – I’m sorry to hear you’re going through this painful time with your DH. I’ll add my hat in the ring of people who encourage you to scream, cry, and do whatever it takes – I have been there and done that with a terminally ill parent. I am very glad your family and friends are coming together, I think just having an anchor of something normal to hold onto is what really helps. Definitely sending you hugs from afar.
> 
> @*RennyPatch* – A Belgian and a Clydesdale in one ride? Color me JEALOUS AS HELL. I love the big guys at my barn, but I admit I am such a weenie when it comes to heights that getting on one is just terrifying to me. I leased a Percheron gelding a few years back and I wanted so desperately to ride him, but I tried to get on and I just couldn’t – was sweating bullets and shaking, and that was making the horse super-nervous, so I could just SMELL a wreck coming. So I just stick to driving them – maybe one day I’ll get over my fear of mounting and heights.
> 
> And I confess I am probably going to try to adopt another cat before too long – I feel bad leaving Garnet alone so much with work and travel, so I’ll feel better when she has the run of the house, and also a friend. I’m highly tempted to get a kitten, but that presents its own set of troubles, although maybe having an energetic youngster to run her around might help her lose some weight.


Don't feel too bad because cats seem to do ok alone. Hubby's spoiled @$$ cat insists on it. When she was weaned I moved her and a sister to the garage because we were down to one old cat that was too lazy to hunt and we were getting mice in the house. Mouse (the cat) died and then eventually spoiled @$$ cat ran her sister out of the garage and kept her out. She guards her garage & yard fiercely and will fight any cat that comes near. Her own mother lives behind the garage in the mini's barn and also prefers to be alone. She moved there from the little barn so that she could be alone. They have each carved out their own territory and heaven forbid the other steps a foot over it. They sound like two banshees going at it. LOL 



carshon said:


> I confess this is the first thread I come to when I come to HF.
> 
> @6GunKid your comment about loading down the stepkid made me smile. Few people realize how hard it is to be a step-parent. And it is even harder to be a "GOOD" step parent
> 
> Another confession - I have Friday and Monday off. And it is supposed to be 60 in NW IL in Feb!!!! I hope to get my first ride in of 2017. Have to trailer into a facility as there are no public trails open in the winter. Most do not open until mid-April


Our state & federal parks with trails & camping turn off all the facilities but you can still go and ride, even camp but you have to haul in your water.


----------



## PoptartShop

@JCnGrace you crack me up!!! :rofl: LOL. That's so funny.
A card will do! Bahahah.

I confess, I'm terrible...someone texted me out of the blue, asking if I want to see a movie tonight...I thought it was some guy that never leaves me alone (didn't have the number saved), turns out it was just an olddddd friend from who wanted to catchup she's super nice. I was like I'm SO SORRY for being rude! She was like no biggie, guys can be jerks I don't blame you.
Cause I responded like 'who's this? Uh no. no thank you.' :lol: Thinking it was that guy...nope! I suck at life sometimes! LOL.


----------



## gingerscout

I confess I really don't like cars.. the other day wifes vehicle started running like poo intermittently Jan 10th we have had it 2 years and it has 31k miles on it.. bought new.. of course no CEL ( check engine light) it has slowly gotten worse, and it running pretty bad all the time, even worse if economy mode is on, misses, stumbles, dies, smells like its burning rich but no smoke, oil change and etc are up to date CEL has not come on once, and when I had codes read they couldn't tell me anything because no history, go online and the amount of problems in that mileage range for that particular vehicle make me sick.. 40 complaints or so, 20 of them required major work, new camshaft, new heads, computer, injectors or engine rebuild.. at 30k miles, most having similar symptoms and no light.. love we bought a 35k turd it sounds like. Call up dealer, they asked me if it was still running, I said yes, albeit poorly, they asked if no light.. I said yes no light.. they said its a holiday weekend and were booked solid till middle of next week, unless it quits running but we won't have a loner till then.. seriously.. WTF so drive a vehicle I can't drive for a week + or drop it off and have no vehicle.. my wife wanted a dodge.. sheesh


----------



## Mulefeather

I confess if the @#$%ing phone rings one more time today, I may scream...

But, I got the Cherry Hill book "What Every Horse Should Know" last night for $10 on a clearance rack, and ordered a copy of "Bombproofing Your Horse" on Amazon as a used book.


----------



## Change

I confess my today was a typical workday. Wake up, work, realize it's past quitting time, come home, feed horses, scarf down dinner... come here to see what my friends are up to. This is Valentine's Day to me. Son is off at a friend's house playing "Favorite Uncle" to his friend's kids. I have a silent house. It's a good day.


----------



## GMA100

I confess I had an awesome day! This evening my sis made a Mississippi mud cake, it was delicious! Very Valentine's Day tasting.







Tomorrow we head to town early to stock up on our chocolates and of course the cute sour hearts with messages . Probably not good for my health, but Valentines candy only comes once a year so..............


----------



## Change

I'm holding out for the after-Easter candy sale. I am addicted to those sugar coated marshmallow beasties (although I'll admit to being old-school and preferring the yellow duckies over any other). ;-)


----------



## JCnGrace

RennyPatch said:


> I confess I really don't like cars.. the other day wifes vehicle started running like poo intermittently Jan 10th we have had it 2 years and it has 31k miles on it.. bought new.. of course no CEL ( check engine light) it has slowly gotten worse, and it running pretty bad all the time, even worse if economy mode is on, misses, stumbles, dies, smells like its burning rich but no smoke, oil change and etc are up to date CEL has not come on once, and when I had codes read they couldn't tell me anything because no history, go online and the amount of problems in that mileage range for that particular vehicle make me sick.. 40 complaints or so, 20 of them required major work, new camshaft, new heads, computer, injectors or engine rebuild.. at 30k miles, most having similar symptoms and no light.. love we bought a 35k turd it sounds like. Call up dealer, they asked me if it was still running, I said yes, albeit poorly, they asked if no light.. I said yes no light.. they said its a holiday weekend and were booked solid till middle of next week, unless it quits running but we won't have a loner till then.. seriously.. WTF so drive a vehicle I can't drive for a week + or drop it off and have no vehicle.. my wife wanted a dodge.. sheesh


My dad was a Chrysler/Dodge man but I've had nothing but lemons when I've gone that route. Never again for me! 



Change said:


> I'm holding out for the after-Easter candy sale. I am addicted to those sugar coated marshmallow beasties (although I'll admit to being old-school and preferring the yellow duckies over any other). ;-)


My weakness is the chocolate covered marshmallow bunnies that are preferably stale. :loveshower:


----------



## JCnGrace

PoptartShop said:


> @*JCnGrace* you crack me up!!! :rofl: LOL. That's so funny.
> A card will do! Bahahah.
> 
> I confess, I'm terrible...someone texted me out of the blue, asking if I want to see a movie tonight...I thought it was some guy that never leaves me alone (didn't have the number saved), turns out it was just an olddddd friend from who wanted to catchup she's super nice. I was like I'm SO SORRY for being rude! She was like no biggie, guys can be jerks I don't blame you.
> Cause I responded like 'who's this? Uh no. no thank you.' :lol: Thinking it was that guy...nope! I suck at life sometimes! LOL.


Back in the day before answering machines (they were out but not common), cell phones & caller ID I'd put my phone code into play when I needed to get rid of someone. Phone code = let ring twice, hang up and call right back. Only my immediate family and very close friends knew that code. LOL I hated it when a guy couldn't accept that it was over.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

I confess I can't handle any more of today, and sleep is elusive


----------



## Captain Evil

A little medicinal rum mught help....


----------



## TuyaGirl

@ShirtHotTeez I hope you could get some rest, it is crucial to keep you going.
@PoptartShop ugh, guys being jerks. I have an old friend constantly calling me since he found out I am single (yeah mister, it's been a while), and he really is starting to annoy me with all the 'we're going to'. No, we are not going to have dinner / lunch / coffee / to the cinema, whatever. And what about asking if I'm interested in going first??? I try not to be rude, but someday he will catch me on a bad day and it won't be pretty :x
@Mulefeather I think another cat would be a good idea, as Drafty said pick a kitten as it's easier for they to get along. Cats are very independent, but in my older cat's case he became much happier and active when I adopted Sion.

I always wanted to try a draft horse, but never got the chance. Very rare in here, and when BO bought two cross breed percherons they were only used for driving. I think of the many saddles available no one would even fit them


----------



## PoptartShop

LOL that's awesome @JCnGrace! That got them away! :twisted:
@ShirtHotTeez I hope you got some sleep.  You need it after all you are going through.:icon_frown:
@TuyaGirl seriously, they're so annoying when they don't take the hint. Like...go away! If I wanted you or liked you, I would let you know trust me! Exactly, like no we aren't going to. You don't get to make the rules buddy! Guys can be so stupid. :lol: 

Mmmm all this Easter candy talk is making me want some!  I want a choc bunny or a Reese's egg haha. Those are my weakness. Mmmm.

I confess, had a nice ride last night. We did some serpentines around the ring to warm-up & Redz had such a nice working trot! Haven't rode him since Saturday, so I was thinking he'd feel lazy but nope! Even did a few canter steps like he was feeling himself! Going to do the same thing tonight.  Riding with a friend tonight though, yesterday I rode by myself. Funny to see how Redz acts when another horse is in the arena, he tries to show off.:razz:

HAPPY HUMPDAY!!!!!!!!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Can't stand Peeps. My DH loves them. Gag. I loooove Cadbury creme eggs, though. My absolute weakness.

I confess that I'm in a really odd mood. Kinda depressed, but also just kind of...I don't know. DH stayed home from work today (he's not feeling 100%). Hmmmmm...maybe we can go to the barn today...


----------



## SwissMiss

I confess I am a chocolate snob... Looooove chocolate, but I decline politely if it's not Swiss chocolate (with very few exceptions)...


----------



## PoptartShop

Sounds about right @SwissMiss, seeing as your username has Swiss in it!  Sounds delicious. 
I'm not a huge fan of Peeps either, but I don't hate them. I'll have one or two maybe. More into chocolate. The Cadbury eggs are to die for.
@DraftyAiresMum definitely go to the barn today if you can! :smile: That would be fun. It should help improve your mood too. It always helps my mood right when I pull up to the barn.

I confess, I just looked at the clock & I'm annoyed it's only 11:33. Why can't it be like...2:33? Or something. I feel like I've had a busy morning at work, yet it's going by slow. Ugh.


----------



## JCnGrace

I wish I could be a chocolate snob @SwissMiss then maybe I wouldn't eat as much of it but I pretty much love it in all it's forms. LOL


----------



## SwissMiss

PoptartShop said:


> Sounds about right @SwissMiss, seeing as your username has Swiss in it!  Sounds delicious.


It's just when your grow up with Swiss chocolate, it's hard to switch, lol



JCnGrace said:


> I wish I could be a chocolate snob @SwissMiss then maybe I wouldn't eat as much of it but I pretty much love it in all it's forms. LOL


lol, I _need_ my regular chocolate fix, so we fill up on our yearly trips to Switzerland :mrgreen:


----------



## gingerscout

well if I get the recipe from my wife we made a low carb chocolate mouse for dessert last night pretty good, 4.7 grams of carbs per serving


----------



## cbar

I am presently sitting at my desk chowing down on the chocolate cheesecake my mom gave me. She's a sweetheart, and made me cheesecake for Valentine's Day. 

My only addiction when it comes to Easter candy are mini-eggs. Those are so darned good. 

I really need to work on my ability to say no to sweets. And keep them away from the house. Good thing I'm planning on running at lunch. Yeesh.


----------



## Mulefeather

Peeps gross me out, I used to eat them but these days it’s just too much sugar for my taste. I do love Cadbury eggs, and chocolate peanut butter eggs! And of course, we passed out tons of candy yesterday in the office – I ate waaaay too much chocolate and bad stuff yesterday! So it’s back on the wagon today. 

@DraftyAiresMum – I feel you on being in a weird mood. I think we’re hitting the final stretch of winter where the doldrums are really hitting hard, at least here. Little sun, cold, rain, snow, etc. I’ve been feeling the lack of sun a lot, and noticing an uptick in my anxiety levels. I’m hoping that as we get more sun and I start getting outside more, that will lessen. 

And I do agree that a kitten will probably be what I get – Garnet is supposed to be good with other cats, so I don’t think they’ll have too much trouble adjusting. 

@cbar – SAME! I have a major sweet tooth, and the only thing that seems to help is swearing them off entirely. Not my preferred method, obviously.. 

I seriously feel like I need to get a friend or someone to help me finish unpacking and organizing my house with how much I’m on the road and working. There just are not enough hours in the day, or the week at this point.


----------



## 6gun Kid

Mulefeather said:


> Peeps gross me out, .


 I never liked them, but my friend Jim's seriously emo kid, got an art prize for filling peeps with different food coloring and microwaving them until they exploded and took pictures of the messy results.


----------



## PoptartShop

@6gun Kid whaaaat that's crazy! LOL I bet that was interesting to see.

I confess, I'm ready to GET THE HECK OUTTA WORK & go to the barn!  So stressed today, just been a really busy, pressuring day here & my PMS doesn't help. Plus anxiety. Just, blah. Is it 4:30 yet? I want to scream into a pillow lol.

& yeah, Peeps are super sugary. That's why I don't like them that much, lol literally just eating sugar haha.


----------



## Tazzie

Shirthot, I also say SCREAM IT OUT! Let it all out. We are hear to listen. I'm so sorry you're going through this 

Sorry guys, I've fallen WAY behind! I just read it all, but my comprehension skills have dwindled by this point. I've worked about 30 hours already this week and I'm WHOPPED. I want to go home and sleep for a week :lol: one more day of work, then Friday we are going to the Farm Machinery Show in Louisville. Will be a blast! Our son can't wait to see all the big tractors :lol:

I haven't ridden in nearly two weeks. Izzie had the chiro on Saturday, and she was badly out. Couldn't ride her for 48 hours minimum. And well, when you get home at 5:30 after a 10 hour day, you just don't have any motivation left :lol: next week will be another week of 10 hour days since the company I'm contracted into has the day off, but my company does not. So to make up for it, I'm working 4 10's so I don't use a vacation day. Need to save those!

But I'm tired :lol: can it be 4:30 yet?!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

It's sunny and 61F today. We had a little rain this last weekend, but nothing crazy.


----------



## cbar

I'm still eating cheesecake.  I am so disgusted with myself.


----------



## Captain Evil

So much to confess, so little time...

We were supposed to get over a foot of snow today, so DH cancelled scallop diving with Frogman. The forecast predicted this 100%! Nothing came! He was so mad that they didn't go!

But we already have SO MUCH SNOW! Here is a picture of our back deck. The windows are 3 feet off the floor: 3-1/2 up from the deck, and the snow is up past the start of the frame:









And here is DH (the little red guy) at the far end of our 72'deck, trying to shovel. 









That did not go so well.

So, he got into the rum and so started installing the dog room cabinets.  This is the dog, cat, bird, horse food prep/feeding area, as well as the laundry room. Here's a pic of the work in progress:









Hooking the cabinets together did not go well either (he was at about the 4th rum & Coke cocktail). Every time he screwed into the cabinets either the wood - er, particle board - would split, or the cabinets would shift away from flush. Sometimes I would have to swear for him, cause he was too busy.

There will eventually be a granite countertop for my horse grain dog meat bird food cat chow feeding pleasure.


----------



## Captain Evil

I have to do two back-to back posts, cause so much is going on...

After unpacking 150 fish totes of stuff, our house is a total disaster. My sixteen year old bratty nephew said, "Typical Maine hoarders!" Hmph!!

Of course, I took a picture of the disaster:









But we unearthed another coffee-maker. This makes four! Is it even legal for two people to own four coffee-makers? Now we have to have a coffee taste-off tomorrow. It will be the newly unpacked and descaled "Moccamaster"









against the fill-in but stylish Bodum:









The one cup Breville 









doesn't count, because we already know it looses against the Bodum, and besides, it only in the house in the winter when we take it off the boat.

The fourth is kind of a wild card: the Expresso maker. 









DH loves expresso - well, Cappuchino - Me? Not so much, so we will have to see where that one comes in in the great taste-off.


----------



## JCnGrace

4 coffee pots is not hoarding! Is it? I have 3 automatic drip (always keep 1 new in the box just in case), 2 stove top percolating types, and as much as I don't like instant coffee I keep some just in case. Don't ask me how many cans of coffee I keep stored in the pantry. I might have a coffee fetish. LOL


----------



## JCnGrace

Cloud had a bit of a belly ache last night but is back to her normal self today, thank goodness. First time in her 13 years she's colicked or even been the least bit sick so I guess she was due one. Let's hope for another 13 years without incident.


----------



## TuyaGirl

Reading two pages talking about chocolate is torture now that I'm already at work and bored, I want chocolate mousse right now!! Not fair!! 
@Captain Evil I really like the looks of your house, very cosy 
@JCnGrace yes, I hope Cloud stays sound for many years, I've never experienced it, only a friend's mare choking badly (she went down), but it must be scary. I am even affraid I miss the signs if it is a light colic, but I am some sort of an anxiety queen, lol!


----------



## Mulefeather

@Captain Evil – You really should make a journal! I love all your diving stories and seeing your pictures, it’s such a different way of life than anything I have ever experienced, and it’s totally fascinating (and terrifying, with that Porbeagle picture and the story about your DH’s run-in with one).

@JCnGrace – Aww, I hope Cloud feels better. The barn lost two horses to colic last year, one LITERALLY on the day I went to check the place out, so anything out of the ordinary in a horse’s behavior freaks me out. 

@TuyaGirl – I agree about the chocolate. I am trying to be good here! And here in PA, we have Faschnacht Day coming up at the end of the month. It’s basically a Pennsylvania Dutch tradition not unlike Fat Tuesday/Mardi Gras, where all the fat gets used up before the start of Lent by making these sinfully delicious doughnuts. So between that and Mardi Gras, we get King Cake (which I looooooooove because it’s basically a giant cinnamon roll) and delicious doughnuts! UGH. 

I’ll join the Anxiety Girl group. Right now I’m anxious because Sully needs a trim BAD, and we’ve been chasing down the farrier for weeks it seems.


----------



## PoptartShop

That's so me @TuyaGirl! My life haha.

Hope everyone is having a good day!

I confess, yesterday was such a crappy day, but last night it got even worse.
Just when you think things can't get worse, they do!:icon_frown:
So, I got to the barn after work & was soooooooo happy when I got in the saddle. Rode with my friend, we went in the pasture at first but it was SUPER SUPER windy, Redz got really antsy so I brought him back to the arena. He was still being a bit fussy, but I calmed him down & we ended on a good note. He doesn't seem to like the wind too much.

So, after I finished putting the tack away, I put my grooming bag in my trunk. I felt for my keys in my pocket but they weren't there, so I thought oh, if they're in my grooming bag hopefully my trunk doesn't lock (it's an Altima, and it has a feature where the trunk/doors won't lock if keys are inside). Didn't think anything of it.
So, just continued to help throw hay out & wait for Redz to get done eating.
We decided to stall them overnight because of the harsh winds. Going to be windy today too, but they were let out this morning.

So...about to finally leave, it's about 8PM & I can't get in my car...can't find my keys. So, my friend helps me look EVERYWHERE. Every stall, the hayloft, etc. & nowhere to be found.
My spare apartment key is at my parent's house. My spare CAR key is at MY apartment! So, I had to call my parents, my dad ended up coming to the rescue. My friend drove me to my place to meet my dad with my key, I got my car key & yep...MY FREAKING KEYS WERE BURIED AT THE BOTTOM OF MY GROOMING BAG!!!!!!!!!! 
I didn't get home until like 9:30. I'm so exhausted.  Didn't end up falling asleep til almost midnight.

Let's just say, I hope today goes better. & anxiety STAYS AWAY!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I confess that my DH spoils me. Our dinner was really good on Valentine's day. Wish I had a pasta sheeter 'cuz the spaghetti was a little thick and uneven. The lobster was ridiculously good. Then I got my present from DH and seriously started crying. He got me a beautiful Montana Silversmith necklace that is a horseshoe with a single stone dangling in the middle. He said that the horseshoe represents Aires and the single stone is because he has my heart. Yeah. I melted.


----------



## TuyaGirl

Mulefeather said:


> I’ll join the Anxiety Girl group. Right now I’m anxious because Sully needs a trim BAD, and we’ve been chasing down the farrier for weeks it seems.


I know!! I even mentioned in here the anguish it is to look at my mare's hooves. If I arrive to the barn and she is untouched my blood pressure will explode!

About the tradition you described, I really enjoy learning and hearing about different customs, this one reminded me of this, ahah


----------



## PoptartShop

Love the necklace @DraftyAiresMum. So cute!  & so thoughtful of him.
@Captain Evil I lovelovelove your house. LOL, can never have too many coffee makers. My parents have like 3. Even though they only use 1. :lol:
@Mulefeather I hope the farrier comes around.  Wonder what the hold up is!
@JCnGrace aww I'm glad she's feeling better. Gas is no fun!

I confess, today's a much better day already. Work is smooth & not too crazy busy. Whew.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@PoptartShop how stressful your night was! I hate when something like that happens. The worst experience in the matter I had was the day I went to the beach alone and forgot the house keys... Inside the house! I walked to the beach, so car keys inside as well. Problem was I only found out when I was returning home, and it was so late already! I, like you, had to call my dad and wait for him to bring me a spare key, wich took a while, until he arrived I had to wait inside a cafe, it was getting dark and cold, I was full of sand, salt water, wearing small clothes, and felt really bad when people started coming for the after dinner coffee. I hate myself so much sometimes, lol! 
Hope your day goes smoothly today (and I hope I didn't made up a word )


----------



## PoptartShop

@*TuyaGirl* that's how I felt, I was seriously freezing, my hands were so cold (gloves were in my car, go figure). My knuckles are so cracked today LOL been applying lotion like crazy. :lol:

Yep, Dads always come to the rescue! Always something haha. Omg that sounds terrible too! Nothing is worse than locking your keys. Now I know...DO NOT PUT YOUR KEYS IN YOUR GROOMING BAG. EVER. LOL\

Thank you.  So far so good...let's keep it this way! :smile:


----------



## JCnGrace

I locked the keys in the car the very first time I got to drive to town after I got my license. I called the cops to get them out instead of dad so that I wouldn't be banned from driving his car for the rest of my life. LOL


----------



## Mulefeather

@PoptartShop - One of the many reasons I keep my keys on a carabiner! I have ADHD and I was HORRIBLE for locking myself out of cars and the house when I was younger. I still sometimes set them down and have a frantic search for a few minutes, so I've had to train myself to set things down in the same place, or always hook them to the strap rings on my purse. 

I confess my house is a mess, and I'm always so tired when I get home in the evenings that I never want to clean. I actually may have a friend come over next weekend just to help keep me on task. Ugh, I hate ADHD.


----------



## PoptartShop

I think I should invest in Tile. It can track your keys, etc. & beeps to help you find it. LOL. Would've come in handy last night. Well, maybe. They were really buried.

I can relate, I keep my apartment clean but as for folding clothes that's another story. I have a HUGE PILE of clean laundry on my couch that needs folding. I'm just too lazy every night after work like...eh, I'll do it tomorrow. Eh, I'll do it tomorrow...bahaha. I actually might do it tonight. :lol: You're busy a lot, I know it's hard to get stuff done at home. Ugh. 
@JCnGrace LOL that's genius!!!

Not riding tonight, because it's just too cold/windy. My face is already so dry from it. Ugh. I'm just going to probably bond & groom Redz tonight. Might just groom him in a stall because it's THAT windy! All my brushes might blow away haha.


----------



## Captain Evil

We solved the misplaced/missing key problem by leaving the keys in the ignition. We've done it for years now, and if we are in a not so safe place, we chuck 'em under the driver's seat and use an clicker to lock up.

As far as the coffee taste-test went, we came to several conclusions, not all of them relevant. 

1. Both the Moccamaster and the Bodum took exactly seven minutes to brew a pot of coffee.

2. If you drink two cups of coffee at once, as you do with a taste-test, they don't last any longer than drinking one cup, so that by the time you are ready for your second cup, it is really your third. So double-fisting coffee doesn't work very well.

3. Coffee tastes really really good with cinnamon toast.

4. Both the Moccamaster and the Bodum made a really good cup of coffee, but the Moccamaster looked and sounded better doing it.


----------



## Tazzie

Ugh, locking keys in vehicles is one of the worst things! I locked my truck keys in my old Sonoma when I was going to school at UK. Mom and dad were up in Michigan and I didn't really have many friends yet in Kentucky. Had to call a tow man to unlock it :lol: my insurance refunded the cost lol

And man. This week was brutal. I'm SO glad it's over! Tomorrow we all (hubby and kids) are going down to Louisville for the farm machinery show  should be a good time! Then hopefully getting some MUCH needed ride time in this weekend. Also going to ride Nick's toy on a day trip. So much fun!! Four day weekend for me!!! Then another week of 10 hour days.....


----------



## JCnGrace

Mulefeather said:


> @*PoptartShop* - One of the many reasons I keep my keys on a carabiner! I have ADHD and I was HORRIBLE for locking myself out of cars and the house when I was younger. I still sometimes set them down and have a frantic search for a few minutes, so I've had to train myself to set things down in the same place, or always hook them to the strap rings on my purse.
> 
> I confess my house is a mess, and I'm always so tired when I get home in the evenings that I never want to clean. I actually may have a friend come over next weekend just to help keep me on task. Ugh, I hate ADHD.


Don't feel too bad, I only got half my kitchen floor swept today. Then it was time to go feed and....well it'll keep until tomorrow. LOL Of course then I'll have to start all over and I wonder why I never get anything done.:icon_rolleyes:


----------



## PoptartShop

@Tazzie that will be a great time!  Take pictures!! Definitely will be nice to have fun after such a long week. I'm so over this week myself.
@Captain Evil mmm cinnamon toast is my favorite!  I want some now...and some coffee.

Only thing is, my keys can't go in the ignition because well, it's a push-to-start. :lol: But I won't put them in my grooming bag anymore. Strictly will be in my pocket!

I confess, I AM SO HAPPY FRIDAY IS FINALLY HERE...this has been the most stressful, crappiest & longest week ever. HALLELUJAH lol.


----------



## carshon

I confess - I am supposed to be on a vacation day today. It is supposed to be 60 degrees here in NW IL and the family and I plan on riding. That is until work got in the way. I have been at my desk for 2 hours already and dealing with programmers that don't seem to know how to program.

I could cry!


----------



## cbar

Yay!! Friday before a long weekend!! I confess I probably won't be working too hard today. B/F FINALLY got a job...so now I am busy planning my Europe vacation. So overwhelming to decide where to go and what to do! 

It has been above 0celsius here all week, so most of the snow (and ice) has melted. My goal for after work today is to actually catch a horse (or 2) and at least brush them...maybe even go for a ride (gasp!) 

I don't recall locking myself out of my truck, but I have locked myself out of the house. Ended up having to break in through a basement window to get in...good thing I never invest in alarm systems.


----------



## Mulefeather

@PoptartShop – YAY Friday! I’m so happy for it to be the end of the week, too. For a 4-day week for me, it felt so LONG. 

@cbar – CONGRATULATIONS to your BF!! Been there and done that, it’s such a huge sense of relief! Enjoy your long weekend. 

@carshon – Oh lord, I hate that. I administrate a large project for my company where I have to set up and send out cell phones to stores for use by field staff, and we’re switching to a new data-choking system (keeps people from using the phone as a toy). The project manager I work with keeps giving me half-answers, or I’ll tell him something is wrong and he blames me for not having all the info…that he is supposed to give me. Thankfully he does that to everyone, so my boss and others who deal with him just shake their heads. I had to take a screen-shot of a phone I was working on today and send it to him to PROVE that what I was doing wasn’t working. Then he tells me, “Oh, maybe the vendor hasn’t set up the account for that.” THAT WOULD HAVE BEEN NICE TO KNOW. GRRR.

I confess I’m looking at giving my friend who is horse-interested but a bit scared a basic horsemanship lesson with my instructor for her birthday. She loves coming to the farm with me and petting on the horses, and she gets anxious about not knowing things – but I see the curiosity and want to explore more into the horse world. I also figure that if she keeps coming up with me, it’ll help to keep her safe around the horses. With Boyfriend and her both, I feel like I am doing a little babysitting to make sure they’re OK when they’re up with me. More and more, I really can’t wait to have some land. I would love to be able to teach beginners and get people into “horses 101” that are curious.


----------



## PoptartShop

@*carshon* hang in there...I feel your pain.  My friend is getting out at like 12 to go ride, I wish I could go with her but nope, stuck here at work until 4:30. Such a bummer. I hope your day flies by.
@*cbar* a Europe vacation?!!! Ooooh fancy! I'm jealous. That will be beautiful.  And so exciting to get out of the country & get away. I hope you do go for a ride! Even some grooming will be nice! I just hungout and groomed Redz yesterday because it was UNBEARABLY windy. I was like nope, not riding in this haha.
Oh gosh, locking yourself out of the house must have been even worse! 

I confess, my boss just left and now I can blast some music & get some stuff done. Our morning meeting got cancelled so that was a breeze. Just ready for 4:30!!!!!!!!!!
Wish I was off Monday for President's Day.  Nope. Our office doesn't close for those little holidays, only major ones. Ugh. So jealous of you all with 4 or 3-day weekends this weekend.

Aww that'll be so nice @Mulefeather. She will appreciate that.  Will definitely help build her confidence too. So sweet!!


----------



## TuyaGirl

@cbar good your boyfriend got a job!! And you could come to Lisbon, seems people love it!


----------



## cbar

@TuyaGirl - I need to google map that. LOL..I am SO not knowledgeable on where things are in the world. Planning this trip is very stressful when you are not a world traveler!!


----------



## PoptartShop

I confess, the advisor LEFT TODAY! IT WAS HIS LAST DAY (I just found out this AM). Basically we had an advisor come in to make the business 'better' & put some processes in place. It was a really tough month & a half, because it made me so stressed out. Like, sheesh it's a relief now. Now I feel like I can get back to normal work life. :lol: It helped my boss a lot, but still- nothing like not being 'ON' every second. I was under so much pressure. & when 2 people got laid off, whew, I was even more worried. Glad I made it haha.

Anyway, I'm really craving some TGIFriday's...I need some!


----------



## JCnGrace

carshon said:


> I confess - I am supposed to be on a vacation day today. It is supposed to be 60 degrees here in NW IL and the family and I plan on riding. That is until work got in the way. I have been at my desk for 2 hours already and dealing with programmers that don't seem to know how to program.
> 
> I could cry!


That sucks!


----------



## JCnGrace

I confess paying to have your 1000 gallon propane tank filled and your homeowners ins on the same day puts a serious dent in the checking acct. I don't know why but all of our large bills come due in about a 3-4 month window. Next up will be vehicle ins and property taxes and then I can start letting the account build back up for this time next year. LOL


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

DH lost the fight this morning.


----------



## gingerscout

aw sorry hugs to you, will keep you in thoughts and prayers


----------



## Captain Evil

i am so sad for your great loss, but glad that so many loving people were there for hm before he passed. You are in all of our thoughts.


----------



## JCnGrace

ShirtHotTeez said:


> DH lost the fight this morning.


I'm so sorry ShirtHot! We're here for you in any way we can be. Hugs.


----------



## Change

@ShirtHotTeez - aw, hon, I am so sorry for your loss. I'm terrible at finding the words to comfort others, but know that you aren't alone, ever. We are all here with you and for you.
@PoptartShop - last winter as I was getting ready for work one cold and frosty morning. The truck's windshields were iced over. Son had already left for dialysis. I started the truck, put the defroster on high and closed the door, then went to feed the horses. When I was done, I went to get into the truck and the door was locked. Keys in the ignition. Purse on the passenger seat. House keys and cell phone in my purse. It was 18F and I had no way into the house or car and no way to call for help! I froze in the garage for 4 hours while waiting for my son to get home from dialysis while my truck sat idling in the drive. And it wasn't until son got home and we were in the house that we remembered we hadn't yet made a spare key for the truck!! Ended up having to use son's phone to call a lock-smith to break into my truck!

Now, we have a spare key for my truck. I am obsessive about ensuring I have my keys (on a carabiner) snapped to my belt loop or in my pocket in the mornings. And if I start the truck before feeding, I never shut the driver side door fully! 

This morning has been drizzling, but it should clear up by noonish. Tomorrow, though, is supposed to be sunny and near 70, so I am hoping to ride again - and maybe pony Tango so we all get some miles. And, I'd like to at least get the saddle on Tango and see how much he remembers or if I'll have to start all over with him.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@ShirtHotTeez so sorry for your loss. Hope he went peacefully. My thoughts are with you in this difficult time, hope you have the strengt and courage to overcome it the best way possible. Don't know if it is well written in english but as I said I am not good at this, hope you get my point *hugs, very strong ones*


----------



## GMA100

@ShirtHotTeez I am so sorry, I will be keeping you in my thoughts and prayers. 





I confess I have had one big day! So, it started out with dad saying he saw a cow that had some after birth hanging out, but he couldn't find the calf, so I went out and looked and looked for about a hour, but couldn't find it, dad came out again and we still couldn't find it! So we finally brought the cow up and I got a text from dad saying "I checked her, the calf is still in her and alive! Come up quick! We have to pull the calf!" (When the placenta is out before the calf, it will have to be pulled out.)
I ran up to the barn and dad started getting the chains on the calves legs, then we started pulling, but the cow wasn't all the way dilated, we pulled and pulled, the mama pushed and pushed, but we couldn't get the calves head out, so my sister ran and got my older brother, he came out to the barn and within 5 minutes the calf was born. It was a girl and she wasn't breathing, so dad cleared all the mucus out of her nose and she started breathing! yay!!
I went up to the house to change my shirt, then I went up to the barn to find out that the calf had a birth defect; SHE HAS NO TAIL!!!! Whatsoever!! It is so weird! 
Both mom and calf are doing good! Baby girl drank almost a gallon of colostrum this evening.
The big girl is mine, she needs a name. So fire away!!!


----------



## gingerscout

hmm may have to know what she looks like to help with a name..lol
I confess i want to go to bed early and try to sleep in late tomorrow
also anyone else ever wonder on this site like you say something and someone says the same thing after you say it and they get like 20 likes and you get none.. I need to post that kermit the frog meme.. but that's none of my business..LOL


----------



## GMA100

Lol I only have one crappy picture, because I was milking after she was born. She is a jersey, so light brown.


----------



## JCnGrace

I confess that I should have stayed home today, in bed with the covers pulled over my head. 

Almost ran over a beagle that darted out in front of me on a highway so going highway speeds. Good thing I have anti-lock brakes on my truck and that there wasn't a deep ditch in that spot.

Friend took me to lunch at a bar & grill type place. Good sandwiches but I walked out and left my purse sitting on the floor and didn't realize it until we were about 20 miles away. Still good people in the world. They had my purse and not one red cent was missing.

Stopped at a truck stop for friend to fill up her car (the return trip used up her gas) and I went in to use the facilities. Found myself wandering through the men's showers (BIG OOPS), finally found the women's restroom and locked myself in the stall. I liked to have never got that thing opened and was about ready to crawl underneath the door.

Did some shopping that went ok.

Head home and things went well until I get a couple of miles from home when a friggin truck was not getting over onto his own side of the road. Thankfully I noticed and was able to get over into a barn lot and pretty much stopped. Got back on the road and another truck coming gunned it right after we passed, truck had no muffler so it let out a big noise and since my nerves were done shot for the day it scared the bejeesus out of me. I don't think my head dented the roof of the truck but it wouldn't surprise to go out in the daylight and see one. LOL

I did get lucky going into the little barn, which has no electricity, and not finding a skunk. I usually do when I go in after dark.

So a day filled with close calls but all's well that ends well, huh?


----------



## gingerscout

I get to deal with a lot of cows not as much hands on all the time, but we have holsteins.. They don't name them, would be too hard for the amount they have. I'd be bad though if it was my cow.. a friend of ours named their cows like steak sandwich, and dinner..etc


----------



## GMA100

RennyPatch said:


> I get to deal with a lot of cows not as much hands on all the time, but we have holsteins.. They don't name them, would be too hard for the amount they have. I'd be bad though if it was my cow.. a friend of ours named their cows like steak sandwich, and dinner..etc


lol I rarely ever name calves, but this is mine, so she needs one:smile:. My sister recently named a calf Devildrop because she was such a brat:smile:. 
Do you have a dairy farm?


----------



## gingerscout

no but I work for one part time


----------



## jkcochran

When it's cold and rainy at night, and it's time to go feed my horse and his miniature companion, I think "they won't starve if I don't go feed them their grain tonight, I'll give them extra in the morning". But I go out there anyway, because me being lazy isn't fair to them. Once, I'm out there, I think "why didn't I want to come out here?". They are so affectionate and appreciative of me coming out to see them. I brush them and love on them, and being with them lifts my spirits so much.


----------



## gingerscout

I confess that sleeping in didn't work this morning.. dogs started whining at feeding time.. then the other animals and neighbors dog started talking, and daughter got up.. so go figure... sleep is for the weak i guess..ha ha ha


----------



## Tazzie

ShirtHotTeez said:


> DH lost the fight this morning.


I'm so very sorry to hear this  I'm so glad he was able to see all the people that mattered to him most before the end, and that you had people around to share the grief. *big hugs* from the US hun.




We went to the Farm Machinery Show Friday, and boy did the kids have fun. We had to climb into ALL the big tractors :lol: we found a booth that was probably more of a collectors booth as opposed to "find some awesome old tractors for your kids" booth. Nick found the tractor he used to play with as a kid that he's been DESPERATE to find for our kids. We at least waited until we were in the car to open them :lol: we didn't want to see grown men cry at the thought of these mint condition pieces being opened. Kaleb got a John Deere semi with two small tractors on it from 1996. Sydney got the Fordson Super Major from when Daddy was a kid. Both are tickled. In my defense, I offered we just got the Fordson to keep and get something different for Sydney :lol: Nick died a little buying the Deere stuff since he's not a green fan :wink:

Yesterday we went riding on Nick's toy at a park called Wildcat. I'm such a chicken and have a tough time with some of the hills and the thought of rolling down the steep hillsides. Took me three drinks to be nearly calm enough to handle it :lol: though the flying at speed here doesn't bother me. A train had gone back earlier, and we really should have raced it :lol: it's fun though!


----------



## TuyaGirl

@GMA100 I wanna see pictures in daylight!! Seems a cutie! In here we name most cows Mimosa, there is even a milk brand with that name. There's a calf at the barn, in a few months she will be killed for food, it will break my heart, she is so sweet and smart, and likes to lick my hands (although I totally avoid going to check on her).
@Tazzie sounds you had good fun! 

I'm still waiting for the farrier to come :x hooves' angles look terrible to me, and although Tuya didn't seem to mind she didn't allow me to mess with her legs, would agressively pull them out of my hands... I think she lost a lot of muscle lately as well, I was so not impressed when I took off her blanket :frown_color: Got a lot of work to do. Plus blanket is rubbing her on one side of her chest. I am so done with Winter... :-(

On another note BO's son had a car accident, didn't pull on the brakes enough and hit a truck from behind. Car was beyond repair and he is still hurting on his chest. I love that kid and I'm worried because he didn't go to the hospital and he should! 
The cremello stallion is doing great, new owner loves him and is always updating on Facebook. Looks like he is terrified of a pony that wanders loose on her property 
Not such great news on a Tb cross they sold a couple years ago. Horse went blind almost in a sudden. Don't know what his fate will be, gets me worried because I get attached to all of the animals that cross my path... 

Two pictures, sorry about the mud in hooves


----------



## PoptartShop

@*ShirtHotTeez* I am so sorry for your loss.  My thoughts & prayers go out to you. We are all here for you.
@*Change* wow! Your story beats mine completely, 4 hours?! That had to be terrible!  Lesson learned right! LOL
 @*JCnGrace* gosh what a day you had. I have days like that sometimes, seems like nothing goes right. What a day! 
@*GMA100* she is so cute! Awww.  I'm not so good with names...maybe Cinnamon?
@*TuyaGirl* I hope the farrier comes! Awwwwwwww Tuya is so beautiful. <3 Love that chestnut glow! Hope the BO's son is OK.  That's scary. @Tazzie that looks like so much fun. Aww! Definitely agree with you on the drinks part, I'd be chugging too LOL :lol:

I confess, I wish I was off work today for President's Day. Just to be off an extra day. :lol: But, alas, I'm at work. Hoping for a chill day since a lot of people are off/customers.

I am getting my shot in my SI joint today around 3PM. Ugh. Kinda nervous, I've gotten shots in my back before but not my SI. I made an appt about a month ago (busy office) & it came up quick! It's been bothering me since the accident in Oct. Wish me luck LOL. I know it'll be sore for 3-5 days, so I probably won't be riding. If I do, it'll be light work.

In my lesson Saturday we did a nice jump course.  So much fun. Redz is doing so well!


----------



## 6gun Kid

ShirtHotTeez said:


> DH lost the fight this morning.


 well that sucks, my condolences to you and all the extended family. I hope you all find peace and comfort in this difficult time. It seems the older I get the more funerals I attend, and the last 2 I have been asked to do the eulogy, and I started both with this favorite blessing of mine from childhood. I would like to do the same for you.
May the Lord bless you and keep you.
May the Lord make his face to shine upon you, 
and be gracious to you.
May the Lord lift up his countenance upon you, 
and give you peace.


----------



## Tazzie

@TuyaGirl and @PoptartShop, it is a fun time, even if I'm a total chicken :lol: one of the RZR's we were with went up a hill WAY too fast with NO WHERE to go at the top except another drop off, and flipped right onto the side, HARD. That kind of stuff scares the life out of me. I'm SUCH a chicken.

I think Tuya looks great! I think you're doing a good job keeping her looking so good 

And yay for Redz doing so well!! Hopefully the injection goes ok!!

I'm off today since the company I'm contracted in has today off. I get to work 4 10's to make up for it, woo.... so much fun.

Had an AMAZING ride on my little queen last night  it started off a bit hairy (there was a lawnmower running, a chainsaw going, and someone was shooting target practice with some kind of automatic gun), but man. She was happy and forward. Decided to work on our walk to canters. If we can just get walk to canter and canter to walk we can show Second Level this year. We got a beautiful one each direction. Nick loves that when I get a good one, I give an instant walk break. Always. I always say reward attempts. And beautiful right now is probably not show ring beautiful, but I don't mind. She needs the concept first. But man. I really felt her sit, lift and push. She drives me CRAZY, but boy is she a cool, fun horse to ride! I'm so lucky to have her!


----------



## Tazzie

6gun Kid said:


> well that sucks, my condolences to you and all the extended family. I hope you all find peace and comfort in this difficult time. It seems the older I get the more funerals I attend, and the last 2 I have been asked to do the eulogy, and I started both with this favorite blessing of mine from childhood. I would like to do the same for you.
> May the Lord bless you and keep you.
> May the Lord make his face to shine upon you,
> and be gracious to you.
> May the Lord lift up his countenance upon you,
> and give you peace.


That is a beautiful blessing @6gun Kid


----------



## TuyaGirl

@PoptartShop and @Tazzie thanks, she was actually quite dirty, had just rolled and the soil was quite wet from all the rain. Grooming session was later  I'm a worried mum, ahah 

Ugh, mondays, right? Today in a week I'm not working, it's carnival here, so 4 days off work  can't wait!! 
Maybe the shot won't be that painful? Hope so. Good luck!! (I hate any kind of a shot, or needles in general)


----------



## PoptartShop

@*6gun Kid* that is beautiful I agree.
@*TuyaGirl* speaking of muddy chestnuts...after my lesson Saturday, Redz decided to roll, and his face got all muddy. LOL I took a picture. 


I know, Mondays suck!
Thank you. I hate needles as well, but it's gotta be done. Ugh.
I'll keep you guys posted! 
Just made some coffee here at work...regular, hopefully it doesn't make me antsy. :lol: Didn't have any decaf left!


----------



## PoptartShop

So my post posted, but I can't see it? So weird...tell me can you guys see my post? Just posted again and posted a picture of Redz. It's not showing up though. But when I went to reply, I see the post...but when I click back to the thread, it's not there. So weird...

EDIT: OK just saw it post. Weird!! Lol


----------



## Mulefeather

@ShirtHotTeez – Oh, hon. I am so sorry for your loss, and I’m wishing you peace for your mind and comfort for your heart. He sounded like he was well-loved by you and the rest of his family and friends. I have lost a number of immediate family members in the past couple years, and I try to keep in mind that where they are now, there’s no more pain. 

@TuyaGirl – Oh jeez, I am glad BO’s son is OK, and that the stallion is doing so well in his new home! Sometimes they just need a different handler to really bring out the best in them. 

@GMA100 – That’s such a cool story and I’ve never seen a cow without a tail! Maybe you’ll have to call her Manx, like the tailless cats.

This weekend was good, we took Boyfriend’s nephew (the one whose partner was killed in January) out to dinner and had him over to just generally hang out. I think he needed a day of just having fun and being able to be normal for a bit. I know this week will be very hard since it will mark the 1-month mark since his partner was killed. He’s back at work under light duty, but we’ve all been attempting to keep a close eye on him and make sure he is supported. He sort of laughed and said “Why does everyone keep trying to feed me?” He seems to be doing okay at least, we are happy he keeps in touch and reaches out for help when he needs it. 

No updates on charges for the driver, although we keep checking. 

And I can’t begin to say how excited I am that we are getting our first real taste of Spring weather! It’s actually made a big difference in my energy levels already, so I don’t constantly feel like I am dragging my tail. Planning on leaving work a little early tomorrow so I can go see Sully, and hopefully get a little work in before it gets dark. I may look at changing my schedule so I can be up there at least 3 evenings a week. 

Oh, and I offered the Horsemanship lesson to my friend as a birthday gift and she was THRILLED. I’m hoping the weather holds out this weekend so we can go ahead and do that, and maybe spend the morning at the stable. Everyone keeps assuming I’m having her work with Sully, even though I’ve told everyone that Sully is NOT a raw beginner horse. He’s not a bad horse, but he’s too pushy for someone who doesn’t have a good grasp on setting boundaries with horses. 

And I keep hunting around for a local trainer to put 30 days on him, speaking of. I guess it’s going to be a matter of who I find that’s experienced with Haflingers, driving, and local enough that I can participate in his training, and also that I don’t have to take out a 2nd mortgage on my house to afford. I’m going to tap some of my contacts from the driving club and see if they know anyone up my way.


----------



## PoptartShop

@Mulefeather that's very kind of you to do that for him. He has a really good support system.  I really hope the driver gets charged though, just sucks that it's taking awhile.  That's the system for you. Ugh.
I totally agree! Super nice here too all week, so exciting to not be freezing my butt off. Or wearing a big puffy jacket. We definitely need to enjoy it while we can. 
So sweet about your friend too, I'm sure she was super excited. That's so awesome. Right, of course they assume you're having her work with Sully. They need to realize he's not a beginner horse! I know what you mean.

I confess, my friend at the barn is off work today and just told me she's going for a ride...I AM SO JEALOUS.


----------



## Zexious

Poptart -- Love the photo! <3

I confess I'm incredibly nervous about taking the GRE this morning. 
Adulting is hard.


----------



## Mulefeather

@Zexious - You'll do great. Deep breaths and know that you're taking a step towards an even greater future


----------



## PoptartShop

Thank you @Zexious.  
Good luck with the GRE- you will do fine. I agree, take deep breaths & relax. Adulting can suck sometimes. I feel like that every day lol.
Let us know how it goes. Knock it dead!


----------



## TuyaGirl

PoptartShop said:


> So my post posted, but I can't see it? So weird...tell me can you guys see my post? Just posted again and posted a picture of Redz. It's not showing up though. But when I went to reply, I see the post...but when I click back to the thread, it's not there. So weird...
> 
> EDIT: OK just saw it post. Weird!! Lol


And I thought I was the only one!! After I posted I could not see where it was, even thought I had a double post that would show later, but nothing. Then I tried to open in the laptop and it showed up. Really weird.
Tuya was like Redz... On the other side of her face!  then it dried and I just scrubbed it with my hand, looked like sand falling. He's very good looking.

@Mulefeather it was a really sweet idea to offer your friend the basics of horsemanship. And I'm pretty sure my BO would love to put his hands on Sully, people bring him horses all the time for him to teach how to drive. Atm he has 12 for that purpose


----------



## Zexious

Thank you, friends! I really appreciate all the kind thoughts! <3


----------



## PoptartShop

You're welcome!  <3
@TuyaGirl yeah! Did it again on another thread just now. So weird.

LOL thank you! They sure know how to get muddy. :lol:


----------



## JCnGrace

Good luck Zexious!

Hubby's surgery is finally here, YAY! Well tomorrow anyway. One of things they say to do is to remove all your throw rugs. Didn't think we had that many until I started trying to figure out where to temporarily put the dang things. Finally settled on the bathtub in hubby's bathroom since he never uses it. It will drive me crazy though because I don't like things to look messy and a bathtub full of throw rugs looks messy. LOL


----------



## PoptartShop

@JCnGrace I hope his surgery goes smoothly. LOL so many rugs! Just try not to look at it. :lol:

I confess, one more hour & it's off to the dr's for this SI joint shot. I'll try not to be a baby, I just don't do so well with pain/needles. But it will help in the long run. Can't wait to get home & ice my back tonight. & relax of course. Need to watch Bates Motel.


----------



## JCnGrace

PoptartShop said:


> @*JCnGrace* I hope his surgery goes smoothly. LOL so many rugs! Just try not to look at it. :lol:
> 
> I confess, one more hour & it's off to the dr's for this SI joint shot. I'll try not to be a baby, I just don't do so well with pain/needles. But it will help in the long run. Can't wait to get home & ice my back tonight. & relax of course. Need to watch Bates Motel.


I'm not a needle person either and will avoid shots at all costs. Don't know if this will make you feel better or worse but I'm hoping it will help prepare you and make you feel a little better about getting the shot. My sister gets the steroid shots for her hip. She says the shot itself hurts like hell but it provides so much relief it's well worth the few seconds of extra pain.


----------



## PoptartShop

Yeah, a few years ago I got a few shots in my nerves/for my discs & it really really helped me. 
Definitely worth it. I also try to avoid needles, but nothing else was really helping. My chiro was like, girl, you need to get a shot. I'm like OKAY! Will be good too because it can hurt when I ride.
My friend at the barn swears by them, she gets them a lot- I certainly won't get one again for a long time LOL. But it'll help me for sure. 

I'll let you know how it goes. Hopefully I'm not a baby haha.


----------



## 6gun Kid

Zexious said:


> Poptart -- Love the photo! <3
> 
> I confess I'm incredibly nervous about taking the GRE this morning.
> Adulting is hard.


You will crush it!


----------



## gingerscout

I confess I go out for a day and miss 2 pages of chat.. Riding a Belgian is fun, lots of fun. I also confess I must not have much interesting to say, never seem to make any of the whole page quote everyone posts, debated putting up my pics.. not sure..lol :tongue::rofl:


----------



## Change

@PoptartShop - I've had to have a couple cortisone shots in my lumbar. The first day - "OW!" The second day - "WTH! I feel no better!" The third day I feel this wonderful, soothing warmth flowing down my lower back and washing the pain away and I wonder why I waited so long!  I've also had them in my shoulder and there the relief was immediate. I'm about ready to ask my doc for another lumbar - it's been a few years and with all the physical stuff I've been doing lately... The only reason I hesitate to ask is that he's already told my that the disks are degenerating and bulging and I really, really need to have a few vertebrae fused/bolted in place. So not ready for that, yet.

Saturday was pretty much a wash for me with the drizzly morning that left the fields a muddy mess and my pig-pen horses very happy and filthy! Sunday, between poop-scooping, loads of laundry, and moving/spreading/smoothing 4 yards or more of crush in the barn, left no time for riding. Drat! 

Today I took off from work early with every intention of riding. When I got home, though, I realized that the horses have a vet appointment on Friday but haven't been loaded in the trailer since August, so instead of riding, Tango got trailer loading and off-loading refresher. Happy to say that after the 1st initial balk, he walked right in! And I didn't even have to bribe him with cookies. ;-) Cally's an old pro at loading and actually looked disgusted when I made her get out after a couple minutes. Both got rewarded with a wander around the outside of their field where the winter grass is growing thick and lush. Might take a little longer, but they made pretty good lawn mowers and they can get into places the lawn mower can't.

Tomorrow and Wednesday are supposed to be 50% chance of rain, so I won't mind working long days to make up for today's hours. Thursday will be overcast, but Friday (my off Friday) is supposed to be sunny and 74F. Vet appointment is at 2, so I might just clean the kids up and go for a ride Friday morning!


----------



## gingerscout

I cut off a finger once.. machine malfunction, 2 pins and 27 stitches later it was back on.. has a gnarly scar but works well.. hurts randomly sometimes especially when cold, got a few bucks out of it.. they knew the machine was malfunctioning but made me try to use it anyways.. could have been much worse though


----------



## JCnGrace

RennyPatch said:


> I cut off a finger once.. machine malfunction, 2 pins and 27 stitches later it was back on.. has a gnarly scar but works well.. hurts randomly sometimes especially when cold, got a few bucks out of it.. they knew the machine was malfunctioning but made me try to use it anyways.. could have been much worse though


OUCH! OUCH! OUCH! 

The farrier I used when we lived in Indy got an index finger cut off from a horse he was working on slamming down its foot and he was on concrete. After that he had to wear gloves to work or the sight of that missing finger bothered him.


----------



## JCnGrace

I have several confessions tonight.

I have to get up at 3 am which is about what time I normally start thinking about going to bed. Needless to say I probably won't get any sleep tonight.

I bought a big container of chocolate covered caramels with sea salt at Sams Club the other day. They are quite delicious so that means I'll want to buy another jar next time. I wish I hadn't seen them. I also have them hidden from hubby.

I took some clothes out of the horse trailer that had been in there for 2 1/2 years, figured it was time. LOL After washing (they were clean but had acquired a stink) and trying to put them away I had to force them into my already full drawers. I gotta toss or donate some stuff!

I got the dreaded news that I have to call his all 3 of his kids tomorrow after he comes out of surgery. Now, I get along fine with all of them, always glad to see them but I absolutely HATE talking to any of the 3 on the phone because you can't get them off no matter how many times you tell them you have to go. I do not want to spend 6 frickin hours on the phone tomorrow. Simple solution would be to call one and let them call the other 2 except 2 refuse to speak to each other and the 1 that will talk to both is not dependable enough to count on. I also confess that I won't answer the phone when they call unless hubby is right there to hand the phone off to for that very reason. Caller ID is the best modern invention!LOL


----------



## TuyaGirl

@JCnGrace hope your husband's surgery goes ok. And about calling his sons, can't you just text them? 
@Change Tango looks like a very good horse, you must be very proud that he didn't forget how to load


----------



## Mulefeather

@RennyPatch – Uh, I believe it’s a violation of Confessions Thread Statute #12-1-QWERTY, Paragraph IDunno, Verse number #boopityfroop, not to ride a Belgian on a trail ride and NOT post pics!! :lol: Glad you had fun!

And re: the finger, all I can say is **AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHH ** :eek_color:. I have been lucky that the worst thing I have ever needed so far was minor surgery on my big toes when I had issues with ingrown toenails. 

@PoptartShop – Hope the shot went well! 

@JCnGrace – I hope Hubby’s surgery went well, and I agree about texting them. One of the best inventions mankind ever made! 

I confess I am tired today. But I’m making my plans to go to the horse expo next week, and hopefully get a frigging haircut AND take the cat to the groomer.


----------



## PoptartShop

@*Change* yeah, I am definitely in the sore stage. Just icing it at work right now.  I was a baby though, gripped the table like a crazy person. LOL. 3 needles. Glad it's over with, but they want me to do a set of 3- so I have to go back in March for another. Awww well that's good you were proactive and got them in the trailer easily.  I hope you do get a ride in on Friday. You need one! Sounds like gorgeous weather

It will definitely help in the long run. Can't wait to feel the relief. Sleeping sucked last night, I was just uncomfortable. So, I'm tired yet again! 
@*RennyPatch* omg ouch!!!!  
@*JCnGrace* I hope you got some kind of sleep. I didn't sleep good myself. Was tossing & turning, very sore from these back shots. Mmm those sound good for stressful days, hopefully he doesn't have them!
Oh gosh, I can't STAND people like that on the phone. Like no matter what you say, they keep talking & just won't hang up. :lol: Sigh. I hope they don't take forever on the phone. Just be like oh I gotta go! That sounds good, caller ID really is a savior haha.
@Mulefeather you'll LOVE the expo! I went last month to the MD one, but I'm sure the Harrisburg one will be even better. 

I confess, I'm icing my back at work & taking it easy. 
Not riding today, have to go to the chiro after work. They know I just got shots, so they should be gentle on my back. I'm just going to tell them to work on my upper back. Whew.


----------



## carshon

I confess that I rode twice over the long weekend I had. I finally was able to leave my desk on Friday and hubby daughter and I rode. We ride local parks and only 1 is open year round. It was lovely to be out - and the horses were feeling their oats.

Rode again yesterday. My new mare Tillie Mae is super anxious when you mount to the point she almost rears - definitely something I need to work on. After the initial crazies she calmed down and we had a great ride.
@ShirtHotTeez - I am so sorry for your loss. My heart goes out to you and your family


----------



## gingerscout

Mulefeather said:


> @*RennyPatch* – Uh, I believe it’s a violation of Confessions Thread Statute #12-1-QWERTY, Paragraph IDunno, Verse number #boopityfroop, not to ride a Belgian on a trail ride and NOT post pics!! :lol: Glad you had fun!
> 
> 
> .


ask and ye shall receive.. I have to go through more but I'll post if I have any decent ones


----------



## Mulefeather

@RennyPatch – SO PRETTY!! He looks like a very sweet guy! Was he a smooth ride compared to others you have ridden? That looks like a very fun ride, I am definitely jealous. 

Also, I see a Brabant Belgian! Sully’s “girlfriend” and stablemate is a purebred Brabant, and her owner is actually trying to get the funds together to import a stallion directly from Europe so she can start breeding them here in the US.


----------



## gingerscout

the footsteps were a bit more clunky, but very comfy to ride.. getting him to speed at a trot was bumpy for about 10 seconds then smooth as glass very good on the Brabant.. most people are like HUH? what is that.. she has a clyde a belgian a Brabant and a paint cross that are all 18-19 hand drafts.. she left the paint at home.. I have a lot better pics of the Brabant but have other people's faces in them and no permission to post them so I wont. The Clyde and Brabant are both roans.. I think she was imported ( she didn't import her but bought her here) she was the only mare and was in her time.. so it was quite funny how the boys were up her rear.. needed a step ladder to get on though almost I swear


----------



## TuyaGirl

@RennyPatch Wow, I wish I could ride one of those beauties!! Thanks for sharing the pictures, I am absolutely delighted! Can you tell those are VERY rare in here? Lol!
@PoptartShop I hope the ice helps and you can get more sleep tonight. You will feel better soon, that's the point


----------



## PoptartShop

@RennyPatch Aww beautiful pictures!  So cute & fuzzy. 
Gorgeous horses.
@TuyaGirl thank you!  I know, can't wait to get that relief already.

I confess, someone keeps stealing my carrots on here. LOL, had like 16...now I have like 2. :lol:


----------



## JCnGrace

How cool @RennyPatch! I'm jealous too. I've ridden a lot of different breeds/types over the years but never a draft or a mule, they're on my bucket list.


----------



## JCnGrace

Hubby's surgery went very well. Thanks for all the good wishes, my friends. 2 of the kids didn't try to hang on to the conversation too bad today, 1 was a different story but I finally told him I needed to make another call and hung up before he had the chance to start a different conversation. That's how hubby deals with them but I always feel kinda rude doing it. He kept his cell with him at the hospital and was going to call them sometime this evening. He was starting to feel a little more pain when I left but he said it wasn't unbearable. I told him to call the nurse and ask for meds because it is easier to keep pain levels under control than it is to get them under control after you get to the point you can't stand it anymore. Hope that makes sense to you all, it does in my mind but I'm not functioning at my optimum at the moment. LOL 

I came home after he was back in his room and awake but still dozing a lot so that I could let the dog out and get chores done. Set the alarm so I could take an hours nap before I headed back to the hospital but family kept calling to see how his surgery went even though I had called mom afterwards and told her to call them all, which she did, but they wanted to check in with me anyway. I bet I sleep like a log tonight.


----------



## JCnGrace

Oh and he doesn't have texting on his phone plan. I wouldn't know how to send one if he did. LOL


----------



## Change

@JCnGrace - I'm glad hubby's surgery went well, but I have to say it (with all the love you know I have for you)... You are a luddite! ;-) <3 Texting is life-saving in my book. I hate talking on the phone.
@PoptartShop - just another day or so and you'll get to the warm, "Ahhhh," as the cortisone works it's way down to the pinched nerves. The doctor told me they always inject one or two vertebrae above the site in need, which is why it isn't immediate relief like a shoulder or hip shot is.
@ShirtHotTeez - I hope you are doing well. Good thoughts continue winging your way. We miss you.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

6gun Kid said:


> well that sucks, my condolences to you and all the extended family. I hope you all find peace and comfort in this difficult time. It seems the older I get the more funerals I attend, and the last 2 I have been asked to do the eulogy, and I started both with this favorite blessing of mine from childhood. I would like to do the same for you.
> May the Lord bless you and keep you.
> May the Lord make his face to shine upon you,
> and be gracious to you.
> May the Lord lift up his countenance upon you,
> and give you peace.


Thank you @6gun Kid, that is lovely.

A lot of things were really beautiful on the day, but there were some awful things too. Will perhaps talk about it later.


----------



## PoptartShop

@ShirtHotTeez talk about it whenever you feel comfortable. Again I am so sorry. 
@JCnGrace I'm glad his surgery went smoothly.  Thank goodness! 

I confess, my back feels a bit better today.  Slept better too. Starting to feel some relief! Gonna ice it a little today though.
@Change it is starting to kick in  
I'm going to the barn after work today, too! YAY!


----------



## JCnGrace

Change said:


> @*JCnGrace* - I'm glad hubby's surgery went well, but I have to say it (with all the love you know I have for you)... You are a luddite! ;-) <3 Texting is life-saving in my book. I hate talking on the phone.
> 
> @*PoptartShop* - just another day or so and you'll get to the warm, "Ahhhh," as the cortisone works it's way down to the pinched nerves. The doctor told me they always inject one or two vertebrae above the site in need, which is why it isn't immediate relief like a shoulder or hip shot is.
> 
> @*ShirtHotTeez* - I hope you are doing well. Good thoughts continue winging your way. We miss you.


I don't mind you saying it and I don't mind being one! LOL



ShirtHotTeez said:


> Thank you @*6gun Kid* , that is lovely.
> 
> A lot of things were really beautiful on the day, but there were some awful things too. Will perhaps talk about it later.


Thanks for checking in ShirtHot, I've been keeping you in my thoughts and wondering how you are. 



PoptartShop said:


> @*ShirtHotTeez* talk about it whenever you feel comfortable. Again I am so sorry.
> @*JCnGrace* I'm glad his surgery went smoothly.  Thank goodness!
> 
> I confess, my back feels a bit better today.  Slept better too. Starting to feel some relief! Gonna ice it a little today though.
> @*Change* it is starting to kick in
> I'm going to the barn after work today, too! YAY!


Good, glad you didn't get that shot for nothing! 

I got x-rays on my back last year and got told I'm just old.:eek_color: Well, they put it in a nicer way and said I had age related degeneration but it boils down to the same thing. LOL


----------



## JCnGrace

As I was laying in bed last night trying to go to sleep I kept smelling waffles with maple syrup. Why I had in my mind it was waffles and not pancakes I do not know but now I want waffles. Trouble is I do not have a waffle iron nor is there a place between here and the hospital to get waffles. Guess I'll just have to keep dreaming. LOL


----------



## gingerscout

I'm going to go ride this afternoon.. I have to 73 is the high.. I'd be dumb not to. Maybe I'll try out the barn's outdoor arena instead of the indoor for once


----------



## cbar

I have been remiss in checking the thread for a few days. 

So much has happened!!
@ShirtHotTeez - so sorry to hear of your loss. It is so difficult to lose a loved one, but perhaps some comfort to know any pain & suffering is over? I never know what to say in these hard times. 
@JCnGrace - really happy to hear that your hubby's surgery went so well. How long will he be in hospital for? Hopefully recovery is relatively quick! 
@Tazzie - I LOVE wheeling and we used to it all the time. Looks like you have some wicked-good trails out there! 

I know there is more, and I read everyone's posts...just so hard when there is so much going on!! 

My weekend was alright. I got to ride once. Then ended up drinking my face off.


----------



## PoptartShop

@*JCnGrace* me too! That's crazy you say that...this morning I had a huge craving for pancakes. LOL, apparently we need a breakfast fix asap!
@*RennyPatch* YAY! So happy you'll get a nice ride in. It sounds like perfect weather. Going up to 60F today, but tomorrow & Friday it'll be 70-73F!!  Outdoor arena sounds better, have to enjoy it while you can 
@cbar that sounds lovely...I need one of those nights :lol:


----------



## cbar

Oddly enough, I have been craving pancakes too. But now that waffles have been mentioned, those would be amaze-balls!!! With maple syrup. YUM! 

I honestly thought of making pancakes for supper, but b/f would be mad. So chicken stir-fry it is.


----------



## JCnGrace

@cbar, just talked to him and he has a pt session this morning, back to his room for lunch and a rest, another pt session and then he can come home late this afternoon/early evening. Here's the amazing thing, any other time he's been in the hospital I pretty much have to check in with him, even spend the night, and this time he's been ok with me coming home. AND the biggie is he said don't bother coming today until he gets to leave because he'll be busy in pt and I'd just be sitting in his room by myself! Hot dang! I pored myself another cup of coffee. LOL
@PoptartShop, I'd even have time now to make myself some pancakes but I want waffles! The first thing he always wants to do when he gets out of the hospital is to stop and get something to eat, maybe I can talk him into Cracker Barrel.

Between here and there, there are 3 restaurants...Sonic, McDonalds, and Dairy Queen. Last night I decided to stop and bring home the dog (ok, I admit that while a rag on hubby about his spoiled @$$ cat, I have a spoiled @$$ dog) and me our supper. I can probably count the number of times I've ate at a Sonic on one hand so figured it would be good for a change. Dog got a cheeseburger and I got honey hot boneless wings (why don't they call these hot nuggets?) and onions rings. Wings were good but my first bite of an onion ring and I remembered I do not like theirs at all. They went in the trash. I think I'll have my leftover wings for breakfast, turn things around today. LOL


----------



## gingerscout

we made the keto fathead pizza last night.. super good.. I'll definitely make it again


----------



## PoptartShop

I HAVE BEEN CRAVING CRACKER BARREL FOR WEEKS NOW! I need to get some! It's literally like 5mins from my apartment. :rofl: I need some of the Momma's French Toast breakfast.  Omg. @JCnGrace & @cbar you guys are making me hungry LOL. Ahhhh.

That sounds delish @RennyPatch. Almost lunchtime here...can't wait to eat my boring salad w/ chicken. *eyeroll* I'd rather have pizza. Or waffles. Or pancakes...yes.


----------



## Mulefeather

I can’t remember the last time I ate a pancake or a waffle! I guess because I never make them anymore and I do not like the ones you get at restaurants. I know it’s considered heresy in terms of food, but I actually HATE real maple syrup! To me it makes everything have a slightly weird texture that’s always bugged me since I was a kid. But I am also weird, so, yeah. :lol:

@*JCnGrace* – Good to know Hubby is doing better! And you’re not the only one with [email protected]$$ pets…I should show you how many brushes I have for my chubby, flaky-skinned shelter reject cat. She gets expensive rabbit-meat canned cat food and brushed every night! 

Speaking of Garnet, I’ll be scheduling her a vet appointment soon. I just sent out my payment for Sully’s vet bill. 

And, I confess, I’m starting to wonder if Sully’s going to be a good fit for me long-term- it’s a doubt I’ve had since I got him, unfortunately. Over the winter, I kept thinking of how nice it would be to have a horse/mule that I could just get out of the pasture, tack up without a fuss, get on or hitch up and GO without having to worry. I’d love to show, but I think for me a horse is always going to be primarily something I do to relax. Sadly, serious showing is just not something I'm going to have the time or money for, at least for a long while to come. 

So, I’m thinking that I’ll put the time and money into continuing his training to leave him better than I found him, because in reality he IS a nice horse with a lot of potential. But, if it doesn’t look like he’s REALLY turning into a horse I feel secure and relaxed around by the middle-end of summer, I think I’m going to start looking for a new home for him, and a new horse for me.


----------



## PoptartShop

@*Mulefeather* I hope he does turn out to be the fit for you. Only time will tell, though. I know it's been a rough winter & you haven't been able to really ride much or do much with Sully. Only time will tell like I said! Let's see what the spring/summer brings.  The training will really help him too. 
I agree with you on the showing part too- I personally used to show a TON back in the day...now? I kinda just wanna save my money & just do local schooling shows, if that. LOL, like just for fun. No pressure. I don't have a ton of $$$ either right now, so I am in the same boat.

I confess, it's like 60F outside & like...FREEZING in my office. Have my space heater on...kinda wish I could put my desk outside. That'd be kinda cool...wishful thinking! Bahaha.
Can't wait to get a nice ride in after work though. Few more hours...I might make some regular coffee again, I need to really go to bed at like 9/10 tonight. Ugh. Was up watching Bates Motel from Monday & then This Is Us.


----------



## Tazzie

ShirtHotTeez said:


> Thank you @6gun Kid, that is lovely.
> 
> A lot of things were really beautiful on the day, but there were some awful things too. Will perhaps talk about it later.


We are here whenever you want to talk, if you want to. *HUGS*



cbar said:


> @Tazzie - I LOVE wheeling and we used to it all the time. Looks like you have some wicked-good trails out there!
> 
> I know there is more, and I read everyone's posts...just so hard when there is so much going on!!
> 
> My weekend was alright. I got to ride once. Then ended up drinking my face off.


There are some seriously awesome trails around us. And Nick's cousin's in laws have some really nice property down south that we go riding on. I'm not as into it as Nick is, but I do enjoy it :lol: I'm just a chicken!
@Mulefeather, I really hope he turns around for you. But it's understandable. You want a horse to be a relaxing time, not constantly reminding them of boundaries and the like.
@PoptartShop, we just had Cracker Barrel on Saturday :lol: they are building one in town too, so I'm SUPER excited!! Hopefully you get to ride tonight!! I wish I could 

I'm working 4 10 hour days again, so the chance of riding is slim. Unless I'm allowed to leave early on Friday and it doesn't rain. Rained last night and this morning, so who knows how the ground is. We had such good rides this weekend I really want to build on it. Super excited for show season.

And I understand a lot of you not wanting to show :lol: a lot of my friends don't. And a lot of them do. I, personally, love showing. I have a blast, my horse loves it, and I get to see all my friends again. Always a good time :lol: I keep saying I need a showcation :lol:


----------



## PoptartShop

@Tazzie showing is definitely fun. I do miss it!!

Mmmm lucky! I need to have some, maybe this weekend. They are soooo good.  
Awww, I hope this week goes by quickly for you. Show season is definitely around the corner. Our first schooling show is at the end of May I believe...I am definitely going!!

2 more hours...then barn time. Ugh. Watching some software training videos, I already know most of this stuff but...my boss wants me to refresh my memory I guess. Oh well, it'll pass the time right?!


----------



## 6gun Kid

Odd, I am making a German style or Dutch baby pancakes for supper tonight. It is the step kids favorite and I promised her I would.


----------



## Mulefeather

@Tazzie - I hope so too. And yep, that's pretty much been what my experience with him has been - constant work reinforcing boundaries, getting him to be less pushy/excitable. 

I've actually been doing some research - the "rescue" I got him from lists itself as a 501(c) charity, but in a search of both the federal and state charity listings for their DBA name, or even the town they're based in, turns up nothing - not even a revocation notice for a charity that hasn't filed for 501 status for 3 years.


----------



## Tazzie

PoptartShop said:


> @Tazzie showing is definitely fun. I do miss it!!
> 
> Mmmm lucky! I need to have some, maybe this weekend. They are soooo good.
> Awww, I hope this week goes by quickly for you. Show season is definitely around the corner. Our first schooling show is at the end of May I believe...I am definitely going!!
> 
> 2 more hours...then barn time. Ugh. Watching some software training videos, I already know most of this stuff but...my boss wants me to refresh my memory I guess. Oh well, it'll pass the time right?!


Our first show is March 19!! SO close! First rated show is the last weekend in April. SO ready!!

I had to do a bunch of safety training stuff last week. So much fun! NOT! Including quizzes! Horrible.



Mulefeather said:


> @Tazzie - I hope so too. And yep, that's pretty much been what my experience with him has been - constant work reinforcing boundaries, getting him to be less pushy/excitable.
> 
> I've actually been doing some research - the "rescue" I got him from lists itself as a 501(c) charity, but in a search of both the federal and state charity listings for their DBA name, or even the town they're based in, turns up nothing - not even a revocation notice for a charity that hasn't filed for 501 status for 3 years.


Hmmm, that's not a good sign. And he came from Ohio, correct? REALLY hope it wasn't the one that went down in flames, HARD. And maybe operating under a new name :/

Hopefully he turns around, but he sounds like a tough one. I'm sure you'll figure it all out though and make the best choice for you both in the end.


----------



## Mulefeather

Tazzie said:


> Hmmm, that's not a good sign. And he came from Ohio, correct? REALLY hope it wasn't the one that went down in flames, HARD. And maybe operating under a new name :/
> 
> Hopefully he turns around, but he sounds like a tough one. I'm sure you'll figure it all out though and make the best choice for you both in the end.


Yep, he's from Ohio - I know the rescue you're thinking of and thankfully that wasn't them. This one is/was a lot smaller - only a couple horses a year, and they haven't done anything since last year. I think Sully was part of the last group they rescued and that was just about a year ago - he didn't show up as up for adoption until November, though. Looking back, I should really have listened to my gut on some of the red flags I was seeing.


----------



## Tazzie

Mulefeather said:


> Yep, he's from Ohio - I know the rescue you're thinking of and thankfully that wasn't them. This one is/was a lot smaller - only a couple horses a year, and they haven't done anything since last year. I think Sully was part of the last group they rescued and that was just about a year ago - he didn't show up as up for adoption until November, though. Looking back, I should really have listened to my gut on some of the red flags I was seeing.


Thank goodness. Had me worried for a second :lol: maybe he will do well after a good amount of training?


----------



## JCnGrace

Hubby is home and happy to be in his own bed.




Mulefeather said:


> I can’t remember the last time I ate a pancake or a waffle! I guess because I never make them anymore and I do not like the ones you get at restaurants. I know it’s considered heresy in terms of food, but I actually HATE real maple syrup! To me it makes everything have a slightly weird texture that’s always bugged me since I was a kid. But I am also weird, so, yeah. :lol:
> 
> @*JCnGrace* – Good to know Hubby is doing better! And you’re not the only one with [email protected]$$ pets…I should show you how many brushes I have for my chubby, flaky-skinned shelter reject cat. She gets expensive rabbit-meat canned cat food and brushed every night!
> 
> Speaking of Garnet, I’ll be scheduling her a vet appointment soon. I just sent out my payment for Sully’s vet bill.
> 
> And, I confess, I’m starting to wonder if Sully’s going to be a good fit for me long-term- it’s a doubt I’ve had since I got him, unfortunately. Over the winter, I kept thinking of how nice it would be to have a horse/mule that I could just get out of the pasture, tack up without a fuss, get on or hitch up and GO without having to worry. I’d love to show, but I think for me a horse is always going to be primarily something I do to relax. Sadly, serious showing is just not something I'm going to have the time or money for, at least for a long while to come.
> 
> So, I’m thinking that I’ll put the time and money into continuing his training to leave him better than I found him, because in reality he IS a nice horse with a lot of potential. But, if it doesn’t look like he’s REALLY turning into a horse I feel secure and relaxed around by the middle-end of summer, I think I’m going to start looking for a new home for him, and a new horse for me.


Sorry to hear he's not working out for you, I remember how excited you were to get him. I understand you want easy, you've got an awful lot on your plate right now and time is limited so you want to enjoy what free time you have with a horse. Just wanted to tell you that over the years I've found the challenging ones usually turn out to be the best once you find that key that opens up their brain to learning. The trouble is they don't come with a universal lock so finding which key unlocks it is sometimes a conundrum. I've usually stumbled on it by accident after I've tried everything and about ready to throw in the towel. And then they'll be like BAM! they just can't soak it in fast enough. 



PoptartShop said:


> I HAVE BEEN CRAVING CRACKER BARREL FOR WEEKS NOW! I need to get some! It's literally like 5mins from my apartment. :rofl: I need some of the Momma's French Toast breakfast.  Omg. @*JCnGrace* & @*cbar* you guys are making me hungry LOL. Ahhhh.
> 
> That sounds delish @*RennyPatch* . Almost lunchtime here...can't wait to eat my boring salad w/ chicken. *eyeroll* I'd rather have pizza. Or waffles. Or pancakes...yes.


I didn't get Cracker Barrel or waffles after all because for once he didn't want anything to eat. Lucky you to have one 5 minutes away the 2 closest to us are about equidistance and 45-60 minutes away depending on traffic. The hospital he was at was in the same town as one of them. The thing is I don't usually go for waffles or pancakes when we eat out for breakfast so I don't know where this craving is coming from. I haven't had a waffle since our 16 year old grandson was little and hooked on 'Eggo Waffles and I would very occasionally throw one in the toaster for me too. Can't even remember the last time I had a real waffle. LOL


----------



## JCnGrace

I think we're being overrun by stray cats. A couple of days ago there was a gray & white one sitting on the sidewalk and just now I took the dog out and a long-haired yellow one came darting out of the bushes. More than likely they're coming over from the neighbors across the road because she's a hoarder that won't have any of their cats fixed nor feed them. I don't mind them coming over for a bite to eat but it really makes me mad when they decide they want to live here and then try to run my cats out of their home. Sad to say that's when I have to tell hubby to keep a rifle handy and stay on the lookout. If they were tame I could take them to animal control and they'd have a slight chance of getting adopted but they're feral and too smart to go into any of the humane traps we set out. He'll be out of the cat hunting business for a while though and I don't think I could bring myself to shoot them so hopefully these are just temporary visitors.


----------



## PoptartShop

@6gun Kid that sounds amazing...care to share?! 
@JCnGrace That is really interesting you're all of a sudden having a waffle craving. LOL. You need to get your fix soon. Omg...even an Eggo waffle sounds amazing right now. 

Oh wow, those cats need to know they can't stay unless they PAY. :lol: Hopefully they get the message. 

I confess, I DID ride last night, but it wasn't such a good one. I mean, we ended on a good note, but there was just a lot going on.
My friend & I were going on a trail. Redz hasn't been out on a trail in awhile. Probably months because of the crappy weather/footing. So, a few kids that were riding wanted to join us, my friend was like sure! I was kinda skeptical because 1) they were on little ponies and they couldn't keep up with Redz & 2) well, I kinda just wanted a nice relaxing ride...didn't want to worry about kids. I don't get much ride time after work as it is.

Anyway, so he was fine at first. Very relaxed. But then the kids kept telling us to slow down/stop, and he started getting antsy. He was like, why are we stopping???? THEN...one of the other kids came and brought their DOG! On the trail. Dog was running around, then the kids were yelling, it was just a LOT.
Redz doesn't mind dogs at all. But there was so much going on. Then he started to get faster, then my friend's horse (he's only 4, her horse) thought it was PLAYTIME so he started trotting past Redz. So, the OTTB that he is...Redz was like...OH HECK NO, HOLD ON ALLISON! :lol: So I did a 1-rein stop, did some circles & calmed him down. Ugh. Just wasn't a very relaxing ride. I tried not to tense up but I ended up a little bit. 

When we got back, I went into the arena with him & he was still a bit antsy. I did some serpentines & then we were OK. Whew! Hoping for a better ride tonight, & no kids around! :rofl: 

It rained this AM, so I'll probably just work him in the arena anyway today. We will try the trails again when less people are around. Too much commotion yesterday! Ugh.


----------



## carshon

I must confess I am not a fan of dogs on trails. Don't get me wrong - I love dogs but my horses are not used to large dogs (we have dachshunds) and encountering dogs on horse trails has never been a pleasant experience for us @PoptartShop my experience has always been like yours.

But I feel the same way about bells on horses. And the gaited riders in our area seem to be HUGE fans of rhythm beads as they call them. To scare away the animals. But a conservation officer friend of mine (who is a rider too) confirmed the bells just make the animals take cover and they will still fly up or dart out when you ride up on them. Of course I don't live in bear country - just mostly deer and birds to scare up here.


----------



## Mulefeather

JCnGrace said:


> Sorry to hear he's not working out for you, I remember how excited you were to get him. I understand you want easy, you've got an awful lot on your plate right now and time is limited so you want to enjoy what free time you have with a horse. Just wanted to tell you that over the years I've found the challenging ones usually turn out to be the best once you find that key that opens up their brain to learning. The trouble is they don't come with a universal lock so finding which key unlocks it is sometimes a conundrum. I've usually stumbled on it by accident after I've tried everything and about ready to throw in the towel. And then they'll be like BAM! they just can't soak it in fast enough.


You hit the nail on the head there. I actually went up and spent some time with him last night to check on the nasal drainage issue, and I did some thinking. I keep thinking about how it seems like we just intrinsically don't trust one another. It keeps feeling like a relationship where the guy is a great match on paper, and all your friends say what a nice couple you are, but it just feels like something key is missing- and you can't quite seem to get to that place where you feel safe giving that trust over to them. Maybe it's my anxiety getting the best of me, too.


----------



## gingerscout

we had someone get bucked off on our ride on their horse because of a person with a metal detector, he waved it around and the horse spooked.. at least she wasn't on one of the drafts.. what could they be detecting in a public horse trail, where like 75% of it was just redone


----------



## gingerscout

I had a really good ride yesterday.. didn't go outside.. there were a bunch of people out there, and kinda crowded, so I stayed inside.. but they had the barn doors open and the light and breeze was in there, so it was really nice.. I want to go again today.. but doubt I will have time.. also rode bareback for the first time ever in the arena/ since there, and probably in 6 months.. and he took it like an old pro.. but I sure felt it.. I could tell I haven't done that in a while..LOL


----------



## PoptartShop

@carshon yeah he's usually fine with dogs, but the kids were playing with the dog & yelling, so it was just not a good time. Ugh. She was a big dog too haha. MIGHT try the trail again today, but just with my friend. No kids, & no dogs. :lol: No commotion. Need a relaxing time. Oh, bells?! I've never put bells on Redz I'm not sure if he'd like that haha. I mean he's pretty cool and not spooky, but some days are worse than others!
@RennyPatch oh wow, that's insane! Right??? What the heck would they need that for? LOL, people are crazy.
@Mulefeather anxiety could definitely be a part of it. Anxiety can be such a pain, you know I deal with it from time to time myself. Not fun at all. I hope things get better with you & Sully. <3


----------



## 6gun Kid

@Mulefeather I realize that I am generally, but not always, in the minority when it comes to my feelings on horses. I have never bought a horse with the intention of giving it a "forever home", now I have done that (several times). But, what looks good on paper, as it were, does not always come to pass. I realize you had high hopes, but don't set yourself and Sully up for failure. If it doesn't work out, find him a good home that you feel comfortable with and try again.


----------



## Mulefeather

6gun Kid said:


> @*Mulefeather* I realize that I am generally, but not always, in the minority when it comes to my feelings on horses. I have never bought a horse with the intention of giving it a "forever home", now I have done that (several times). But, what looks good on paper, as it were, does not always come to pass. I realize you had high hopes, but don't set yourself and Sully up for failure. If it doesn't work out, find him a good home that you feel comfortable with and try again.


I definitely feel the same way, I believe in getting the horse that suits the situation and skill level of the rider/driver best, and letting them get a chance to go to a new home if it's not working. I do have a personal policy of "leave them better than you found them", so it doesn't bother me to try to improve him as much as I can. I'm thinking mid-summer will be as good a time as any to make a decision one way or the other, since the market will still be good. 

As @PoptartShop said, maybe now that I'll have light in the evenings and I can spend more time with him, perhaps with more time invested that anxiousness will start to disappear, and things will get better. If not, I'll at least know I gave it my best shot at making it work.


----------



## Captain Evil

@Mulefeather
I'm trying the "@" thing, but I don't really know how it works... let's see if I got it. Anyway, Mulefeather, I am so interested in all of your Sully reports as I feel we are both in the same sort of boat, trying to figure out how to make a good fit with a very different horse than what we are used to or expected. 

I now have a great saddle, a bridle which we both seem to like: my biggest challenge is finding a place to safely work and finding instruction. I mentioned the possibility of boarding somewhere for a month, but DH let me know that was right off my list of possibilities. 

In other life news, most of the scallop fishery in our area has been shut down to draggers, and diving is limited. The price has fallen into the pit, and when DH brought his scallops in to sell yesterday, he turned around and walked out with them, once he heard the buying price. 

The guys called him back, praised his scallops to the heavens, and offered a compromise price, which he reluctantly accepted. DH is, quite frankly, very proud of his scallops, and when someone appreciates them, he softens right up.

He and Frogman had a falling out yesterday, too. DH was down under with bag and toggle, and Frogman somehow pulled up the wrong rope again, wrapping it around DH's ankle and dragging him across the bottom of the sea. It is very hard to maneuver down there, with 60+ pounds of lead, a backpack and heavy tanks and a bulky Kevlar drysuit... 

...anyway, he got free, came up, and Frogman had pulled the bag in so hard and fast that he broke the pot-hauler and wrenched the block. DH says he didn't get mad, but he did "What the.." a little, and Frogman said "THAT'S IT! I QUIT!" He quits a lot.

So they flew back to the dock, DH driving like a madman and pounding through the waves, which then dislodged the block completely and they lost it overboard. But they made up, repaired the boat and continued diving, ultimately getting 6 tanks in.

Here is a picture of a scallop..
This one is a girl.









And this one is a boy. The little black dots are eyes: they are complete with a lens, cornea, and retina.


----------



## cbar

@Captain Evil, I have learned so much about sea life just from reading your posts. I had no idea that there were girl scallops and boy scallops! I just know they are delicious (especially when wrapped in bacon). 
@Mulefeather, I understand where you are coming from with Sully. I have a 3yo filly I am attempting to train myself (with my instructor helping). I have ups & downs and wonder if her & I will be a good fit too. Hopefully once you are able to spend some more time with him you'll have a better feel of how you guys 'click'. 

As for dogs on trails...I will take my 2 big dogs with me sometimes when I just go riding down the road. But no way do they tag along when I go riding with others. It's too much to worry about and there's no way to know how someone else's horse will react to the dogs. I think it's kind of a courtesy thing (unless the people you are riding with say OK to the dogs). My horse almost ran through a barbed wire fence (with me on him) b/c of some dumb-a$$ dog.


----------



## gingerscout

my horse would eat someone's dog.. he puts his ears down and chases them if they get too close, like those dog/ horse meme's you see


----------



## TuyaGirl

@PoptartShop if you recall I had some of those episodes last summer, one of them including a kid cantering behind us, ugh. My mare is very steady on the trails most of the time, and was even used as a trail horse by BO (makes part of my boarding deal, he can use her if needed). But she definately has her days and I found myself coming back to the barn on a loose rein or doing one rein stops every 2 meters, lol!! She is great with children, as the former school horse she is, but kids running after her on the trail she will show discomfort. Only from behind. Once I was "parked" in front of a bar at the beach, my friend went to grab a couple of beers for us and I stayed looking after his mare, as she is also calm I didn't dismount Tuya and just held her reins from up there. In a heartbeat I had a dozen kids surrounding us, fine until I saw two of them running out of nowhere towards us, one holding a very coloured bodyboard. I saw the whole horror movie in front of my eyes: me holding a mare with my finger on top of another mare, and children that despite all my warnings would not go an inch back. The two brats stopped in front of Tuya's nose, dropped the board that hit her hooves, she looked down and... Exhaled, lol!! And I lost 10 years of my life in there!! 
Dogs... Everything fine except if they come too close barking and looking threatning. She almost kicked a dog at the beach once, a labrador some kids got loose on purpose just because it would be fun to watch a girl fall off horse. Should see them calling their dog back when they realised he would get hurt and rider would not come off (Tuya just stopped to aim for the kick).
So yeah, lots of rides with more than I asked for... Unfortunately  Spring is here, they're feeling good.
@Captain Evil you have a great camera, loved the pictures, and learnt too 
@Mulefeather everything has been said, just reinforcing you seem to have a good plan.
@JCnGrace glad your husband is home, the crazy cat lady in me is sorry for the cats, shoot to scare them only


----------



## PoptartShop

@*Mulefeather* yes, I feel like that will probably work best. If you spend more time/get to know each other, things will probably get better.  I have hope for you & mr Sully! 
@*Captain Evil* wow I never knew that either. Pretty interesting...your posts on here are always so cool. It's like a marine lesson every time.  LOL. I love it!
Personally never ate scallops though...*here comes the judgment posts* ahhh. Never tried them. Maybe I should. :lol:
@*cbar* right, it was just too much with the dog around. The kids were just being loud. I was like, CAN WE HEAD BACK ALREADY BEFORE I DIE LOL.

So beautiful outside.  It's going up to 70F! Few more hours of work, then to the barn I go. Fingers crossed it's a smooth ride tonight. 
@*RennyPatch* LOL that's hilarious. Like they're cattle right haha.

EDIT just saw @TuyaGirl reply, oh gosh!! I think it has something to do with the weather too. It's making them feel all peppy & crazy.
Right! I had to keep circling him & telling him 'it's okay Redz, it's okay!' the whole way back to the barn almost. He was really jumpy & antsy. I think me being tense wasn't helping either though.


----------



## Captain Evil

@*Captain Evil* wow I never knew that either. Pretty interesting...your posts on here are always so cool. It's like a marine lesson every time.  LOL. I love it!
Personally never ate scallops though...*here comes the judgment posts* ahhh. Never tried them. Maybe I should. :lol:

I never have eaten one either. Nor a crab, nor a lobster... All those eyes looking at me... can't do it! But I suspect they are delicious.

@Tuya.. Thanks! It's fun.


----------



## TuyaGirl

Captain Evil said:


> I never have eaten one either. Nor a crab, nor a lobster... All those eyes looking at me... can't do it! But I suspect they are delicious


I confess since I saw a crab dying slowly and helpless in the process of being cooked I stopped eating seafood. I was very young by then and my father used to bring home mussels from the low tide, that day he brought the crab. No, it was an awful way to die for that guy, and the last time I ate any animal cooked alive. Later I also quitted eating baby animals, can't help it, sometimes I wish I was... Less me


----------



## JCnGrace

RennyPatch said:


> we had someone get bucked off on our ride on their horse because of a person with a metal detector, he waved it around and the horse spooked.. at least she wasn't on one of the drafts.. what could they be detecting in a public horse trail, where like 75% of it was just redone


Mine just love the bicycles with those tall flapping flags attached to them.


----------



## JCnGrace

I confess: 

That I need the good Lord to grant me some patience. 

Saw another stray cat today, this one was black & white.

Somebody let loose one of those metallic helium balloons (from Valentine's day so it was a red heart) and it lit in a tree behind the barn. Didn't bother Thunder's herd in the least but Gamble's herd was all freaked out. They still wouldn't come in after I got it down and threw it away. 

That I really need the good Lord to grant me some patience....Just in case he didn't hear me the first time. LOL


----------



## JCnGrace

Oh and Poptart, one time was all it took for me to go on a trail ride with a 4-H group and I learned my lesson to never do that again. Trail etiquette must not be one of their courses and their leader wasn't much better. Her horse constantly lagged behind then would run to catch up, came around me, cut right in front of us and then her mare kicked JC. He hated palomino mares after that and then my friend bought a palomino gelding who kicked him out in the pasture and after that he hated all palominos. LOL Anyway, when she called me the next year to go as an adult supervisor and I said "no thanks" she just couldn't understand why. DUH!!!


----------



## PoptartShop

Yeah, I'm not a huge fan of seafood either. 
@*JCnGrace* oh heck no, I would've said no too! No no NO!

I confess, I had a great ride last night. Way more relaxing. Went with just my 2 barn friends.
Went into the pasture, the big one- just walked, just took it all in…needed that! Was so beautiful out too.
Then they got off & I just went into the arena myself with Redz, just did some trot work & a few trot poles. Nothing too heavy. Just a relaxing ride.   

Tonight I’m going to PAINT NITE! Meeting my Mommadukes at a restaurant (they're always held at restaurants!) after work. So excited! 
I am not artistic at all, but it’s so fun. They teach you how to paint step by step & you end up with a pretty painting. It's so cool. This is my 3rd one I've been to! The one we are doing is called turtles at sunset, I’ll take a picture of it later to see how mine came out haha.
Drinks, food…painting, what more could you ask for?!

Here’s the website if you’re wondering, they’re really fun & cool.  
www.paintnite.com


----------



## Mulefeather

@PoptartShop - Enjoy the paint night!! I've done a number of those and I really enjoy them, it actually got me more interested in painting as a medium. 
@JCnGrace - Oh lord, I guess you've become the local cat-dumping spot. Or are these ramblin' men and ladies who are just making their way over because they smell other cats? 

And ugh, I would have said heck no to that situation too! Hard to believe a 4-H group wouldn't have some sort of lessons on basic trail manners, especially in terms of safety. 

And thanks for all the thoughts on Sully guys - I really appreciate being able to talk through some of my worries and anxieties on it and know I'm getting some great feedback. Part of it is my anxiety playing up, and I guess part of it is just having so much on my plate at this point that I wish Sully didn't need the work, and I could just get on/hitch up and go. Either way, I'll either find a way to make it work or I'll make sure he gets a good home with someone who doesn't mind/has more time to do the work than I do.


----------



## cbar

@PoptartShop - I'd be interested in seeing your painting!! I have never been to one, but thinking of booking one for my momma & I to go to for her birthday. They look like fun! 

I'm with you @TuyaGirl - I can't eat things that are alive (or cooked alive) and I can't eat baby animals. I enjoy seafood, but I do not cook it myself (does that make it better?? Not sure, I'm thinking I'm living in la-la-land). B/F shot some ducks one year and I was horrified. I LOVE ducks (as an animal..not as food).


----------



## TuyaGirl

@PoptartShop I love those peaceful rides! Bet if felt good to relax from yesterday :grin:


In 3 hours I'm leaving to a 4 day weekend, yay!! It will be good, and I'll take the chance to rest. My hometown has the most famous carnival of Portugal, but I do not intend going there. At least not during the night. Maybe Sunday I'll watch the parade with my mother if she asks for company (my father is not into it), and that's it. Mind me, it's thousands of people from today to Tuesday, as a teenager I used to put a mask on and go for it, now that I'm older I hate unsolicited human contact, and some guys just take the chance to be total jerks under cover. The smell of beer on the streets lasts for days after the event, everyone gets totally drunk and goes crazy! Plus I don't like brazilian music, and it plays a lot!
We have a very particular tradition in here, guys dress as girls, it's quite funny watching them try to walk on heels (the ones more adventurous, most go in sneakers), short skirts, hairy legs... My uncle is 80 years old (yes, 80) and still wears that costume :grin: Even the queen of the carnival is a man. King and Queen usually arrive on a fancy carriage, I'll try to find photos, now I am on my desk computer, so later on my phone I will post for you to get the idea.


----------



## Tazzie

@PoptartShop, hope you have fun!! Can't wait to see the pictures! And glad you had a good ride too 
@TuyaGirl, that situation would have killed me! AH! No thanks!!
@Mulefeather, I'm glad you feel a bit better. I get that feeling where you just have so much going on and wish you could just go unwind with him instead of work. I'm hoping with some consistent work the two of you will mesh and you'll find his key 

I will confess the extent of my seafood liking is deep fried shrimp and clams. Calamari if it's cooked and deep fried well. Other than that... I hate all fish, lobster, crab, etc. Growing up on a marina made that odd apparently :lol:

I also confess I have ANOTHER blasted cold. We've been calling it the workplace crud since it's gone around. Feel awful. Combine that with 10 hour days, and I've been miserable. Tomorrow Izzie gets her vaccines/coggins/health cert, so no riding. Planned on riding Sunday, but now the temperature is dropping by about 30 degrees, and I'm not sure how well I'll feel. Thankfully normal work week next week, so should get ride time in!!


----------



## TuyaGirl

@Tazzie hope you feel better soon!

Hope you get an idea, could not find any picture including the horses :-( but found this lovely ladies, lol!


----------



## PoptartShop

Thanks guys! <3  Yeah, they are really fun! They always have coupons too, we got 2 tickets for like $45. Usually they're 45 each! Pretty awesome. Groupon always has good deals too. 
@*TuyaGirl* I'm so jealous you have a long weekend. Enjoy it! LOL that sounds like a fun sight. :lol: Can't wait to see some pictures, that's pretty cool. Nothing like that around here. Ugh yeah I'm sure a lot of people act stupid too. There's always the people that ruin things/go overboard. I hate being around a ton of people, personally! I'd rather be home haha. OK just saw the pictures! Wow that's really cool. LOL looks fun! HOLY MOLY that's a lot of people haha. I'd get lost.
@*Mulefeather* we are always here for you. Anxiety is definitely an ongoing battle. @Tazzie thank you! & I hope you feel better asap.  Especially without having a day off to recuperate, like you need some rest. I hope you get to ride next week. Maybe even a little bit this weekend. Fingers crossed you feel better!  

BEAUTIFUL weather today here too..73F. Tomorrow it may thunderstorm (hopefully not in the AM for my lesson's sake) but Sunday back to 49F & a bit chilly...looks like rain all next week too. NOOO lol.


----------



## Change

Two days and five pages of reading.
I confess I love this bunch here, but man oh man, y'all talk a LOT! LOL!

Horses go to the vet this afternoon, so in preparation, they have new slow feeder bags that they got last night's supper and this morning's breakfast in. I'm pleasantly surprised that they're not in the least bit concerned by them and Tango has already figured out he can get bigger mouthfuls by going in over the top. Silly, smart horse! 

I need to get out there and brush him down, then take a picture, port it to my computer and print it out so the vet can sign it. I have to send the signed picture to the Rescue as part of the final vet check adoption process. And shortly thereafter I should get some sort of 'title' to him and he'll be mine-all-mine! 
@Mulefeather - I understand how you feel with Sully. Even after almost 3 years, I just don't have that strong connection I want with Cally. I love her and she's a great horse... but I just don't 'feel' her. On the other hand, my son adores her even though he doesn't ride. For his sake, I don't even consider selling her, but if not for that, I would be looking for a horse more suited to me.
@JCnGrace - my next door neighbor is one of those anti-spay/neuter people with cats. I seem to have them constantly hanging around or crossing my property to hunt squirrels in the woods. Periodically one will make the mistake of venturing into my backyard - where the 4 pit bulls take great pleasure in scaring the beejeezus out of them as they scramble for the fences! As far as I know, the dogs have only actually caught one. Don't ask. Ick.


----------



## PoptartShop

@Change we sure do...blame me for that, I tend to babble on. Even in person, I talk a lot LOL. :lol: It's the Italian in me!

Aww hope everything goes okay with Tango!  Omg it'll be so nice to get a title, like, an 'official' paper saying HE IS YOURS! All yours!  That's exciting. Bahaha they sure know how to get to their food. Yay!!

I confess, not sure what to get for lunch. Didn't bring a salad because I don't have much lettuce left (have to grocery shop later tonight). Don't want anything heavy considering I'm going out to eat after work...ugh. I want a nice Wawa hoagie but then again I might get a burger later so IDK. AHHHHHH lol.


----------



## JCnGrace

@Mulefeather, I'm sure it's all about the food since we keep our cats' bowls filled. No enticing scents from here because all of mine have been spayed/neutered. 
@Change, I really miss having outdoor farm dogs since they tended to keep the population of all unwanted critters away. Unfortunately having dogs loose in this area is a thing of the past because of all the hunters the landowners are letting come in and they're just as happy to shoot a dog as anything else. We lost Devil Dog's brother that way and that's also when DD became a 93 lb house poodle, well he was only about 85 lbs back then.


----------



## PoptartShop

I confess, I'm totally having a 'cheat' day today...well, going to Joe's Crab Shack later for Paint Nite but I had a 'mini' personal pizza from this place called Mom's Pizza. It was only 4.50, I couldn't pass it up. I didn't eat it all though, don't you hate when you feel so hungry then bam you get full so fast??? Like what the heck! :rofl:

Aaaaand I have an hour left of work...although it seems like I've been here for 16 hours not 7.


----------



## amethystdreams

I confess, I haven't rode since November. And my husband was making enough that I could ride and the finances wouldn't suffer. I was having anxiety about riding. I started up lessons again and the day that I scheduled it, his job was downgraded. I am still going to do it anyway. I will work out a trade. But I am irked that I let my anxiety get to me. I also confess, I just need to get over myself, really!


----------



## PoptartShop

@amethystdreams aww, it seems like a lot of us on here are struggling with anxiety. It really is such a pain to deal with. :/ I'm glad you are still going to do your lessons and figure it out, somehow, someway! 

I confess, why does the phone decide to ring off the hook when I only have like 30mins left of work...? Busy busy until the last minute, it seems!


----------



## JCnGrace

I confess that I'm going to make up a hand held sign and every time hubby starts trying to tell me how to do something he's going to see the words NURSING HOME in big, bold, bright letters.:rofl: Today he thought I needed instruction on how to get the truck in the garage. My acid reflux has been burning like mad here lately and that's with daily prescription medication. No sign of an increase in patience.:frown_color: 

The funny part is this was right when we got home from his rehab appt and when he started in I thought I could avoid his "help" by telling him I was taking the truck to the barn since we were getting lightening. I got him settled in the house, go do my chores, and sure enough when I came back down the driveway he was cruising the front yard with his walker. How did I know that was going to happen? LOL 

I feel sorry for our weeping willow trees. They popped all their leaves today and it's supposed to get back down to 27 Sunday night. We've had our AC going the last 2 days. Whoever heard of needing AC in February in Indiana?:shock: Crazy weather!


----------



## TuyaGirl

@Change hope everything went well with the vet, so as Tango is officially yours asap 
@JCnGrace I hope you feel better soon, and that your patience levels get higher... Mines are also very low...

Remember me saying it would be good to relax? Well it was fun... Not!! When I arrived to the barn there was no one there. I was next to Tuya's paddock and started hearing BO's herd neighing loudly, followed by a stampede at full gallop. Tuya went nuts, showing her arabysh trot, tail vertical (I had never seen it so high), followed by strong short bursts of gallop and slidding stops. Dogs started barking, I went to check why on the other side of the barn and saw the 5 horses were out. Called BO immediately, he was not near by but asked his brother for help. In the meantime said horses were already far from the entrance (property's owner fenced it all around) and going up the dirt road, cars passing by and making them canter further away. A guy with a dog tried to help me, but the dog was big and made it even worst (they went across the fields stepping on the cabbages, cauli flowers and such, ups). That's when the guy told me he had seen some people next to the horses and seemed to be scaring them for fun. FOR FUN?? They were running blind out of fear and went through the electric fence! The property has a stunning house, people go there to take pictures and so, despite being forbidden, and some of them are just plain stupid. 
2.5 hours later the 4 mares were caught (I grabbed the gelding by his blanket when bribing him with food), and I returned to find my mare... Ta-da: lame!! I hope she just pulled a muscle out with all the running, tomorrow I won't be able to go there, since I promised my mum to go to the carnival parade with her, being me I know I'll have a hard time sleeping :-(

At least she had her hooves trimmed, and seemed farrier did a good job, with a roll instead of flat, sincerely didn't pay much attention to that, being already in worry mode.

Just because here's a picture of the fugitives (taken from very far, two of the mares are very skittish), and will try to find pictures of the house later


----------



## cbar

@TuyaGirl - that sucks about the lousy day you've had. Glad all the horses got rounded up with no injuries. And hopefully your mare will be OK too. Stupid people...some people just have no sense!

It is snowing here again today. But I did manage to get my mileage run in, plus had time to catch all 3 horses. Each got brushed....Chevy got hand-walked down the road for a bit, Amber was lunged lightly & I got Tiger out for a short ride in the field. My fingers were frozen by the time I was finished though. Sigh...one day I will have a warm barn and an indoor arena. For now I will tough it out in the elements I guess.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@cbar I feel you. No indoor in here either, bathing or grooming areas are outside as well. No baths for my girl during the cold season... Barn stands on top of a cliff, so lots of freezing wind all the time :-( The things we do to be with them, right?

I was looking for a nice picture of the house to show you (I posted a link many pages ago, it was a sale ad and probably not available anymore since it was sold) and found this wonderful picture including BO's horses  And as his horses are like part of the landscape I found this page of pictures some lady took there  It's from 3 years ago, Penguin the old arthritic pony was still there (BO offered him to be a pasture companion) and Shakira had just foaled. *Disclaimer* Yes he leaves headcollars on sometimes, not my circus not my monkeys, plus it is not uncommon in here, such as it is to tie with a very long rope and leave them for a whole day to graze. Tuya tangled herself in 0.5 seconds when he tried that option with her 

https://www.behance.net/gallery/8588937/Os-Cavalos-da-Quinta-do-Gato-Cinzento


----------



## gingerscout

after multiple years without I finally have a place with an indoor arena.. its nice, I will admit.. no more holding off to ride due to ice and weather.. but not minus is that he is 30 miles away instead of 3


----------



## Captain Evil

@TuyaGirl: Not the way things should have gone... but I am glad all the horses were re-captured. I hope Tuya is fine tomorrow. 

Does "Tuya" have a meaning? Such a pretty name. And what a beautiful place: the ornate windows and structures remind me of the ornate Portuguese bridles I covet. I think Nemo would look terrific in one of those!

I have spent the last three days cleaning the house for a dinner we had last night. Our island has a history of having a lot of rich people on it - mostly summer people - and - especially in the pre-TV days, they throw a lot of parties for other rich people. The poorer, winter residents, of course, don't get to attend, unless they are servants there. 

So in the 1800s, each town on the island began having winter parties just for the residents. The parties are hosted by island "Hosts": all men - no women - and they do all the cooking, organizing, setting up, and cleaning. Instead of exotic, fancy food, most of the parties serve only hard tack, dried cod, and fried doughnuts. Each host can invite a certain number of guests, whom the host is supposed to feed well before lugging them to the dance.

And there is alcohol. Lots of alcohol. Each host brings whatever liquor they want, write their name on the bottle, and then their guests can drink from that bottle. There is also a lot of contra dancing and stuff, and everybody has to dress up in "old time" clothes: no modern duds allowed. It's pretty fun.

Our town is the only one that still carries on the tradition, and DH is one of the hosts. So we had to have a dinner party. This is a picture of our finally clean house:









This is the dog/Laundry room: 









The little kiddie toilets are actually our Newfoundland's bowls. Pretty handy! Just flush, and they have fresh water.

...and this is how it got clean: I chucked everything into the office.









So now, I gotta clean this room. That's gonna take a while.


----------



## gingerscout

do you live on Amity Island?.. know Quint?..lol


----------



## JCnGrace

Thanks Tuya, he behaved himself today since we had some family here. LOL Looks like you have a gorgeous setting to live in.

Capt. Evil when you pack up and move to a tropical island I want to pack up your house and move it here. It looks like the house I've always dreamed of having. 

TJ on the other hand added to my list of things to be concerned about. He cut his face under his eye. I hate it when they injure that location because I don't like to use meds that close to their eye. He was probably rubbing his head on something he shouldn't have been. It was sore enough he preferred not having it messed with and he had some swelling. I actually don't stress too much about minor wounds like this, I'll just have to keep a close eye on it and make sure it doesn't worsen which could mean he imbedded wood or something into it. 

AC running the last 2 days and today it's back to the furnace. LOL


----------



## Change

@TuyaGirl - Sorry you ended up having to wrangle your BO's horses instead of enjoying some time with Tuya, but you're a good person for doing it! I know far too many "tenants" that would just wait for the owner to come deal with it. And WOW! That house is fabulous! 
@Captain Evil - that is such a cool tradition and sounds like so much fun! And your house is beautiful. The office clutter looks like a lot of my house! 
@JCnGrace - Horses = accidents looking for places to happen. Remember? Keep an eye on TJ, but I'm sure he'll be fine.

So - Tango passed his check with flying colors and I have the vet papers to send it and he'll be all mine. I'll hit the Post Office on the way home from work tomorrow! The day was a lovely 79F! 

I mentioned that I thought Cally was pulling short on the right front so we had x-rays taken (since I've known since I bought her that she was very slightly laminitic). Left front looks really good. Vet said my farrier is doing EXCELLENT work. Right front shows a little bit of slippering where the coffin bone is slightly pointy with a little bit of curvature on the edges. Again, he said the farrier is doing everything right and that it isn't posing any issues. So that's good news. 

And then we started talking about that ball of scar tissue on her right front cannon. And decided to remove it. The surgery turned out to be a little more that either of us expected, as the scar tissue extended into the leg, almost to the tendon. He cut it all out and she got two inner stitches then a blanket stitch to hold the outer edges together. So - for the next two weeks, she gets 12 crushed pills twice a day (mixed with beet pulp shreds, brown sugar and warm water) and gets her bandages changed every other day. She's enjoying the spoiling and didn't even pay attention to my changing her bandages this morning (in 35F weather) - of course she was nose deep in yummy medicine mix. Tango is very jealous and was trying to figure out how to get into her stall to share the bounty!

Yesterday I had to make a run to TSC to pick up some cubes and pellets and made the mistake of letting Kyle come with me. He talked me into buying a feed manger for the barn so Tango will quit destroying his food bowls. The horses aren't thrilled with it yet; they eat their cubes and pellets from the pan but they're leaving a lot of the hay. They'll get used to it when they decide they're hungry enough. Kyle also tossed a tool box, several cans of paint, duct tape, glue, gloves, outdoor extension cords and a few other practical things I couldn't really say no to - on top of the 9 bags of feed, feed can and vet supplies (gauze and stat wrap) I already had in the cart. It was an expensive trip! And when we got home and got everything unloaded, Kyle hopped on the tractor to move more crushed limestone into the barn to finish the leveling while I raked and raked and raked to level it. That's hard work! It was a breezy low 60s day.

Today is poop scooping, laundry, and saddling Tango. We'll see how he behaves and then I'll decide whether to give him his 5th ride. Cally's on the bench until her leg heals. Weather says it'll get to the high 50s - it's 36F now. This has been the strangest winter I can remember!


----------



## Change

This is actually a double post - so I'll just replace it with ....

forgot to mention - today's my birthday. Heh. Almost forgot about that. Happy 59th to me!


----------



## gingerscout

Happy Birthday to you.. enjoy the day:loveshower:


----------



## gingerscout

oh if I didn't have a kid, and wasn't married I would be one of those people living in an rv driving around the country blogging on youtube.. but kind of hard with a wife, a kid, a horse, a pony, 2 big dogs, and all our stuff..LOL


----------



## cbar

Happy Birthday @Change!!! So you get to celebrate by poop-scooping eh? LOL. 

Hopefully Cally heals well from her surgery and good luck with Tango if you decide to ride him today. Wohoo, he's finally all yours! 
@TuyaGirl, that house looks amazing. Is it pretty ornate on the inside as well? 
@CAPtainevil, I love your place - such a warm feeling to it. Is that a hammock hanging in your living room? How did the party go? That is such a wonderful tradition. 

Well, I'm glad i got my horsey time in yesterday as it snowed and blowed all night. Just got in from feeding and it is still snowing out there. I have a lady coming Tuesday to check over Amber - she has been 'off' for the last week or so...no heat or swelling or anything. Figured I'd get the chiro/massage out first to see if that helps. I hate taking them to the vet, but if she doesn't find anything then I guess we will be going to the vet


----------



## Change

Thanks, all. Yeah - poop scooping on my birthday... but hey! I'm a horse-person. I really can't think of a better way to spend my birthday than out hangin' with the herd! LOL!


----------



## JCnGrace

Happy Birthday Change!:happy-birthday8: Sounds like you got lots of presents whether you wanted them or not. LOL 
@RennyPatch, I've often thought it would be cool to be down to 2 horses and a dog so that I could load up and just travel from trail ride to trail ride. Then I start thinking about all the logistics and realize it would be neither cheaper nor easier than maintaining your own place. Plus I've yet to see a LQ horse trailer or any RV for that matter that has a decent bathtub you can soak in. That's one of life's requirements for me. :mrgreen:


----------



## TuyaGirl

@Captain Evil thanks! Yes, Tuya has a meaning, found after I named her. She came to me with no papers, and in here we name the horses by their year of birth. She was estimated to be around 10 years old, so a name started with T. I remembered a spanish village called Tui and thought I was being original changing the 'i' for 'y' and adding an 'a' in the end (relative to female gender). A few months later I did a spanish course and found Tuya is just 'yours' (feminine) in spanish. In portuguese is 'tua', how didn't I remember that?  But people seem to like it.
That house was actually built by an american actress, Loretta Young, she also had a passion for horses (the barn is the old barn, still has the name of some horses in there), and as BO had the key (he doesn't anymore since was sold) I had the chance to go inside and see the paintings on the walls and the equestrian tyles (most of them are destroyed now, stupid people everywhere), other than that it's empty. Property has passed from owner to owner and came to a miserable state... 
And yes, portuguese briddles are soooo pretty!! Any horse looks really good with them 
Your house is so cosy, really like it and told you before. That tradition sounds really cool, we have some in here for man only as well. I always learn something new with you every post 

@JCnGrace hope it's nothing serious with your boy

@Change CONGRATULATIONS!! For you and the vet check  gotta say I just loved your reply to the birthday wishes. Yes, there is no other place I'd rather be. Even if it is just to clean stables  

@cbar here's pictures, house is empty, I had more on my camera but I'm on my phone so I searched online


----------



## cbar

@TuyaGirl, ironically enough I finished reading a book not long ago about Loretta Young! For the life of me I can't remember what it is called...

Such a cool house. Sad to see something so beautiful just get left like that. Kinda eery too...


----------



## JCnGrace

@TuyaGirl, it would be really cool to tour that house. I love going through old houses but not as much as I love going through old barns. LOL

TJ's wound looked much better today without the blood running out of it. Most of the swelling is gone and already has a scab over it. I caught him trying to rub it on the feeder though so he's still feeling it but he didn't mind me touching around it as much.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@cbar this house is known for being haunted. All myths, but it attracts a lot of paranormal research people (that of course force their way in). I've been alone in there and didn't feel confortable at all, the long dark corridor that leads to that painted room I shared pictures of just gives me chills. And the huge kitchens too. I love her room, has a fireplace, a walking closet and a really nice big bathroom with very typical tyles. And the view from the balcony is just... You would have to see for yourself 

@JCnGrace Her barn is not as fancy. Or scary  good news about TJ! In a couple hours I hope I can say the same about Tuya.


----------



## PoptartShop

Oh hi guys! 

Lots to catchup on...had a busy weekend.
@*TuyaGirl* oh my! People are really stupid. *eyeroll* hopefully Tuya will be OK, poor thing.  I hope you have fun at the carnival though. Pretty cool house too!! :O
@*Captain Evil* YAY for more pictures. Looks nice & clean, hopefully that other room doesn't take too long! I really like the blue 
@*Change* sorry I'm late, but HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!   Great news about Tango too, yay! That's like the perfect gift, to you from you!  I agree too, no place I'd rather be on mine either. The barn is always the best place to be!
@*RennyPatch* having an indoor is pretty awesome. Ugh. I hope we get one soon, my BO was thinking of moving eventually to a place with an indoor. We shall see.
@*JCnGrace* aww I hope TJ will be ok! Sorry to hear that  I hope Cally recovers smoothly too.
@*cbar* oh yucky snow! Glad you got some time in though beforehand. I hope everything is OK with Amber. Maybe she just needs something simple as an adjustment. Let us know how it goes! 

I confess, PAINT NITE WAS SO FUN! It was at Joe's Crab Shack...and let me tell you, I had an amazing (and pretty!) Pineapple Pina Colada drink...
here's some pictures. My painting actually came out pretty cute. I hung it up. 
Even put my initials LOL! NOTE: Not sure why the pictures are in that order but oh well lol

Also, had a GREAT lesson Saturday with Redz. <3 We had our lesson in one of the big fields. Did some jumping w/ some logs. Yesterday I also rode him (just by myself) & he was SO GOOD! I love him to pieces! We just had a nice relaxing ride.  Had to snap a picture, the sky looked so nice.


----------



## Mulefeather

@Captain Evil – Can I just say I **LOVE** your house? It looks like something I would love to live in. 

@TuyaGirl – That house is so beautiful, I’m amazed nobody has thought to repair it and turn it into an attraction. It’s so sad when beautiful places are allowed to fall into such disrepair. I also love the description of Tuya’s name. 

@Change – Belated happy birthday, and congrats on the vet check! 

@PoptartShop – Wow your painting came out beautiful! I’m glad you had so much fun, those classes really are a lot of fun to do. 


And I confess I have bad news – for those who aren’t aware, there was an incident yesterday that clinched my thoughts about Sully needing to find a new home. My barn mate tried to work with him, she went to put him in the round pen to wait until after stalls were done. Apparently Sully did NOT like that he was being separated from the mares, and reared up at her, struck at her head, and hit the gate. She messaged me saying unfortunately she couldn’t work with him, and I decided that was it for me. I’m not willing to have another Elsa incident where somebody gets hurt. 

I contacted the rescue and they couldn’t take him back, so they gave me permission to network him locally. I talked to my BO and she’s already got somebody in mind that might take him, so we’ll see how it goes. I’m sad and disappointed that it didn’t work out, but hopeful that I can find something quieter where I don’t have to have a fight just to do basic things with a horse.


----------



## carshon

@Mulefeather sorry to hear about Sully- I had a gelding (born here) that ended up being the only gelding with 4 mares. He became hard to handle as well when away from his mares. I know he was not gelded late and I know that both testicles were removed (I was there for the gelding) he just always acted possessive of his mares. I could not ride him on group trail rides because if another horse got between him and one of his mares he was a nightmare. 

It is better to have a horse like this handled by a very dominant person. Glad you found out now before you invested more time and energy.

I must confess - I have a splitting headache - and have had it since last night. Hope it goes away soon


----------



## Zexious

^Oh, heck! </3
Lots of water, @carshon! I hope you feel better soon!
@PoptartShop -- Sounds like you had a great weekend!
The painting/drinking phenomena is pretty popular in my area (I did it once for the PG-13 portion of a Bachelorette party), but I have never heard of doing it at a Joe's Crab Shack! Your picture came out beautiful!
So happy to hear you had a positive ride on Red! I'll keep living vicariously through you :')

I confess Boyfriend and I are going to play bingo tonight xD


----------



## JCnGrace

PoptartShop said:


> Oh hi guys!
> 
> Lots to catchup on...had a busy weekend.
> @*TuyaGirl* oh my! People are really stupid. *eyeroll* hopefully Tuya will be OK, poor thing.  I hope you have fun at the carnival though. Pretty cool house too!! :O
> @*Captain Evil* YAY for more pictures. Looks nice & clean, hopefully that other room doesn't take too long! I really like the blue
> @*Change* sorry I'm late, but HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!   Great news about Tango too, yay! That's like the perfect gift, to you from you!  I agree too, no place I'd rather be on mine either. The barn is always the best place to be!
> @*RennyPatch* having an indoor is pretty awesome. Ugh. I hope we get one soon, my BO was thinking of moving eventually to a place with an indoor. We shall see.
> @*JCnGrace* aww I hope TJ will be ok! Sorry to hear that  I hope Cally recovers smoothly too.
> @*cbar* oh yucky snow! Glad you got some time in though beforehand. I hope everything is OK with Amber. Maybe she just needs something simple as an adjustment. Let us know how it goes!
> 
> I confess, PAINT NITE WAS SO FUN! It was at Joe's Crab Shack...and let me tell you, I had an amazing (and pretty!) Pineapple Pina Colada drink...
> here's some pictures. My painting actually came out pretty cute. I hung it up.
> Even put my initials LOL! NOTE: Not sure why the pictures are in that order but oh well lol
> 
> Also, had a GREAT lesson Saturday with Redz. <3 We had our lesson in one of the big fields. Did some jumping w/ some logs. Yesterday I also rode him (just by myself) & he was SO GOOD! I love him to pieces! We just had a nice relaxing ride.  Had to snap a picture, the sky looked so nice.


You did a really good job on that painting!



Mulefeather said:


> @*Captain Evil* – Can I just say I **LOVE** your house? It looks like something I would love to live in.
> 
> @*TuyaGirl* – That house is so beautiful, I’m amazed nobody has thought to repair it and turn it into an attraction. It’s so sad when beautiful places are allowed to fall into such disrepair. I also love the description of Tuya’s name.
> 
> @*Change* – Belated happy birthday, and congrats on the vet check!
> 
> @*PoptartShop* – Wow your painting came out beautiful! I’m glad you had so much fun, those classes really are a lot of fun to do.
> 
> 
> And I confess I have bad news – for those who aren’t aware, there was an incident yesterday that clinched my thoughts about Sully needing to find a new home. My barn mate tried to work with him, she went to put him in the round pen to wait until after stalls were done. Apparently Sully did NOT like that he was being separated from the mares, and reared up at her, struck at her head, and hit the gate. She messaged me saying unfortunately she couldn’t work with him, and I decided that was it for me. I’m not willing to have another Elsa incident where somebody gets hurt.
> 
> I contacted the rescue and they couldn’t take him back, so they gave me permission to network him locally. I talked to my BO and she’s already got somebody in mind that might take him, so we’ll see how it goes. I’m sad and disappointed that it didn’t work out, but hopeful that I can find something quieter where I don’t have to have a fight just to do basic things with a horse.


Scary, especially adding in that it was somebody other than yourself that he acted up like that. At least it always scares me more when I'm worried about someone else getting hurt by one of my horses than it does if I'm the one in the middle of it. It will be great if the BO's person works out. 



carshon said:


> @*Mulefeather* sorry to hear about Sully- I had a gelding (born here) that ended up being the only gelding with 4 mares. He became hard to handle as well when away from his mares. I know he was not gelded late and I know that both testicles were removed (I was there for the gelding) he just always acted possessive of his mares. I could not ride him on group trail rides because if another horse got between him and one of his mares he was a nightmare.
> 
> It is better to have a horse like this handled by a very dominant person. Glad you found out now before you invested more time and energy.
> 
> I must confess - I have a splitting headache - and have had it since last night. Hope it goes away soon


Feel better soon! Two Aleves and then staying quiet for about 20 minutes so that they have time to kick in usually works for me. They don't seem to work as well if I take them and then continue about my business.


----------



## PoptartShop

@*carshon* feel better!! Drink lots of fluids! 
I hate headaches. Ugh. Especially if you go to sleep with one, & wake up with it.
@*Zexious* & @*JCnGrace* thank you!  I tried haha.  Yeah, they have em at a lot of places. It's so fun!!! Bingo sounds like a good time, too. :smile: I was never too good at it though. @Mulefeather I am sorry to hear that, but if safety is an issue it will just not end well. I hope someone takes him and you find your match soon.  I know you did try and that is what counts.

I confess, it's pretty quiet here today at the office. The technicians are out in the field, my boss is out, & it's just me & the office manager pretty much. So, I'm downstairs listening to music browsing the HF. 

Kinda chilly though. It was like 72 Saturday, then yesterday back down to 39F! Today it's going to be like 50F...Wednesday 72F...THEN FRIDAY IT SAYS CHANCE OF SNOW AND IT WILL BE COLD.
WHAT THE HECK LOL! Mother Nature really is bipolar this year.


----------



## gingerscout

Our weather is screwy as all get out too.. 70's then other night was like 15...yuk

Sorry Mulefeather.. i wish Sully would have worked out for you, it seemed so good at first, but like everyone else says if hes going to be dangerous, best not let you or someone else get hurt.

I really want to do one of those paint nights.. going to talk to wife about finding out where to do one at
I wish I could find some beer that was keto safe.. hate the idea of using all my carbs on 2-3 beers...LOL, that bread and chips are killing me giving up.. I cheated bad the other day.. been almost a month and 26 pounds lost, and I had pizza a couple of beers, some chips and hot wings out with friends.. then a hostess cupcake at home.. there goes my diet, been trying to get back into it 

Horsey is getting his nails done tomorrow, didn't get to ride last weekend as much as I wanted to. My dad wanted to see me and with his health going downhill I decided it was more worth it

Pony Pony is terrified of new people, loves us all to death, and even the dogs, but new people terrify him, he's gotten much better on nipping, but now trying to find new people to come out so he can get used to it.. wish I could take him to petsmart like the dogs.. ha ha


----------



## PoptartShop

I confess, I think I'm getting sick.I haven't been sick all winter...yeah, spoke too soon. It's the darn weather change every week. 

My throat feels weird, & I'm stuffy. Ugh. Hopefully it's nothing & will be gone by tomorrow. But right now, yuck. So miserable right now, & my boss is being a jerk today which isn't helping anything either. He's on a rampage.:x 
@RennyPatch go to paintnite.com and see what's happening in your area, they are really really awesome. 
She will like it! It's so much fun.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@PoptartShop one more voice to congratulate you on your painting. You are so skilled! If I tried would be a disaster. Very pretty. And that drink looks yummy  Oh, and nice sight over Redz' ears, the best in the world.
Hope that you are not getting sick for real.

@Mulefeather as always I am late and everything has been said, did your friend got hurt? I am sorry it didn't work out as you wished, horses are supposed to be fun and not raise our anxiety levels. You will find him a good home, you will see.

Weather just betrayed me. Yesterday didn't rain and there was even sun at a time - wich was good to watch the parade, we saw really nice costumes, but yeah, too many people - and today a few minutes after I got off the car and realising how windy it was, if not enough started raining. A lot. And not even a 5 minute break, despite all the cold it would have been nice to trot my girl out to check if she was still lame. There was no heat, no swelling, and she was looking happy, but that is not enough for the worry monster I am  Hooves look terrific, I thought so but now I've been looking better and the farrier did a very good job, brought the toe back a lot and did a very strong roll, aleluiah, lol!!

Well and as I spent like 30 minutes alone before BO's son came I entertained myself taking pictures of the original barn. Was made for 3 horses, no stables, and still has the name of two of them on plaques in front of them and also behind, on the saddle supports hanging on the wall. It is hard to read but the plaque says "Boa Promessa" - good promise, and the saddle support says "Alegre" - joyful (hope that's a word). The horses are a pair of one of BO's 12 driving horses, pure breed Lusitano but no papers.

Note: if you think I'm posting too much pictures and being boring just say so. I'm flooding the thread with attachments. This became almost like a diary I share...


----------



## gingerscout

no we like the pictures and such, at least I do, can't speak for the others, but I think they feel the same way..lol
I'd post more but no one is interested in the same old same old.. ha ha ( you guys all have way more interesting lives than I do):hide:


----------



## Change

JCnGrace said:


> Happy Birthday Change!:happy-birthday8: Sounds like you got lots of presents whether you wanted them or not. LOL





TuyaGirl said:


> @Change CONGRATULATIONS!! For you and the vet check  gotta say I just loved your reply to the birthday wishes. Yes, there is no other place I'd rather be. Even if it is just to clean stables  .





Mulefeather said:


> @Change – Belated happy birthday, and congrats on the vet check!
> 
> And I confess I have bad news – for those who aren’t aware, there was an incident yesterday that clinched my thoughts about Sully needing to find a new home.


Thanks, all, for the Birthday wishes! And the YAY! for Tango congratulations!

Mulefeather - there is nothing more worrisome than a dangerous horse. Definitely, look to rehoming him and finding something you can enjoy. Too bad you aren't closer to South Carolina; there's a guy who posts here (Reds La Boop?) who takes in problem horses, fixes them, then finds good homes for them. He might even have a horse for you!



RennyPatch said:


> Pony Pony is terrified of new people, loves us all to death, and even the dogs, but new people terrify him, he's gotten much better on nipping, but now trying to find new people to come out so he can get used to it.. wish I could take him to petsmart like the dogs.. ha ha


My sister used to take her 29" mini-stud into PetSmart every now and then. It was always a blast to see the double takes when folks realized it wasn't a large black dog! 



TuyaGirl said:


> Note: if you think I'm posting too much pictures and being boring just say so. I'm flooding the thread with attachments. This became almost like a diary I share...


I for one love your pictures!


And - as an added bonus - I confess I did ride Tango on Sunday (ride #5) for about 30 minutes and he did amazingly well. He's giving fore and hind off of leg already!! Son picked up the lunge whip and just stepped to the center of the field and Tango moved off smartly. Of course, going in a circle, he could never decide whether to gait or trot. I'm sure once I get him out of the yard we'll figure that part out.

Cally's leg is healing nicely, too. Life is good.


----------



## Mulefeather

@TuyaGirl - Thankfully she wasn't hurt. She said if she didn't have some of the back problems she has, she wouldn't mind working with him, but she just doesn't move quickly enough for what he's been pulling and can't afford to get hurt. I can't blame her honestly, his attitude and stubbornness have made me nervous from the beginning, and even though I've been careful to not back down when he pulls his crap, it's made it hard for me to enjoy working with him or being around him.


----------



## gingerscout

so the last time I rode someone snapped a pic of me 25 pounds down.. I think I look good, but maybe just me


----------



## JCnGrace

TuyaGirl said:


> @*PoptartShop* one more voice to congratulate you on your painting. You are so skilled! If I tried would be a disaster. Very pretty. And that drink looks yummy  Oh, and nice sight over Redz' ears, the best in the world.
> Hope that you are not getting sick for real.
> 
> @*Mulefeather* as always I am late and everything has been said, did your friend got hurt? I am sorry it didn't work out as you wished, horses are supposed to be fun and not raise our anxiety levels. You will find him a good home, you will see.
> 
> Weather just betrayed me. Yesterday didn't rain and there was even sun at a time - wich was good to watch the parade, we saw really nice costumes, but yeah, too many people - and today a few minutes after I got off the car and realising how windy it was, if not enough started raining. A lot. And not even a 5 minute break, despite all the cold it would have been nice to trot my girl out to check if she was still lame. There was no heat, no swelling, and she was looking happy, but that is not enough for the worry monster I am  Hooves look terrific, I thought so but now I've been looking better and the farrier did a very good job, brought the toe back a lot and did a very strong roll, aleluiah, lol!!
> 
> Well and as I spent like 30 minutes alone before BO's son came I entertained myself taking pictures of the original barn. Was made for 3 horses, no stables, and still has the name of two of them on plaques in front of them and also behind, on the saddle supports hanging on the wall. It is hard to read but the plaque says "Boa Promessa" - good promise, and the saddle support says "Alegre" - joyful (hope that's a word). The horses are a pair of one of BO's 12 driving horses, pure breed Lusitano but no papers.
> 
> Note: if you think I'm posting too much pictures and being boring just say so. I'm flooding the thread with attachments. This became almost like a diary I share...


Love the pics, not boring at all! 



RennyPatch said:


> no we like the pictures and such, at least I do, can't speak for the others, but I think they feel the same way..lol
> I'd post more but no one is interested in the same old same old.. ha ha ( you guys all have way more interesting lives than I do):hide:





RennyPatch said:


> so the last time I rode someone snapped a pic of me 25 pounds down.. I think I look good, but maybe just me





RennyPatch said:


> Our weather is screwy as all get out too.. 70's then other night was like 15...yuk
> 
> Sorry Mulefeather.. i wish Sully would have worked out for you, it seemed so good at first, but like everyone else says if hes going to be dangerous, best not let you or someone else get hurt.
> 
> I really want to do one of those paint nights.. going to talk to wife about finding out where to do one at
> I wish I could find some beer that was keto safe.. hate the idea of using all my carbs on 2-3 beers...LOL, that bread and chips are killing me giving up.. I cheated bad the other day.. been almost a month and 26 pounds lost, and I had pizza a couple of beers, some chips and hot wings out with friends.. then a hostess cupcake at home.. there goes my diet, been trying to get back into it
> 
> Horsey is getting his nails done tomorrow, didn't get to ride last weekend as much as I wanted to. My dad wanted to see me and with his health going downhill I decided it was more worth it
> 
> Pony Pony is terrified of new people, loves us all to death, and even the dogs, but new people terrify him, he's gotten much better on nipping, but now trying to find new people to come out so he can get used to it.. wish I could take him to petsmart like the dogs.. ha ha


You can take him to Petsmart or TSC but you better make sure he can mind his manners because you'd probably be swamped with people wanting to pet him.

Back when I was on Atkins I could occasionally eat Pizza Hut's thin crust, meat toppings, and leave the outer crust behind on my plate and it not stop my ketone burn. Congrats on losing 26 pounds so far. That's a lot considering you haven't been on the diet long.

If you think you have an uninteresting life try being retired and stuck (not a good word since it's a lifestyle choice but couldn't think of a better one to use) to your farm almost all the time because you have a bunch of critters that need tended to every day. Hubby will ask why I never talk to him and I'll say because there's nothing new to tell you. LOL


----------



## JCnGrace

I confess that I'm really tired tonight and I don't know why since I didn't do anything all that physical today. Regular outdoor chores, cleaned up the kitchen, a few loads of laundry, changed the sheets on the bed, took hubby to PT and then we ate at Taco Bell so I didn't have to fix supper, and took the dog for his daily run... as in he runs, I ride the 4-wheeler and I'm bushed. Dog may have to go out for his last potty break a little earlier than normal tonight, thank goodness he wakes hubby up for his morning business instead of me. LOL

Oh and the therapist had hubby walking without the walker or even a cane today! He's still supposed to use one or the other though for anything but short trips inside the house.


----------



## PoptartShop

Awwwww thank you @TuyaGirl BUT I am in NO way shape or form artistic. LOL! They do it step-by-step so that's why, trust me hahahah I can only really draw stick figures. It does make you think you are artistic though. :lol: I wonder if they have Paint Nite or something similar in your country???? Would be so cool! I love all the pictures too, keep them coming.

Thank you guys for the compliments <3 I can't wait to do another one!
@RennyPatch you look great! That's awesome!!!! Beautiful horse too! Glad you finally got to ride!

I confess, I AM SICK!!!!!!! :sad::sad::sad:I think I have strep throat, because the pain got worse & worse. Hurts to swallow too. This will be my 3rd time having it, haven't had it in years but I sure the heck didn't miss it. Ugh.
Sadly, I'm at work but I have cough drops, soup, & coffee to help soothe it until after work when I can go to the Dr. Need some antibiotics on the fly! I'm so miserable right now. Hoping the phones barely ring today.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@RennyPatch my life really isn't that interesting. At all! I love to see everyone's pictures, different places, horses, that's nice. Is that your horse? Cute, as I said before we don't have many of those in here. An indoor arena, so jealous!! Rained all night and morning, I will die of anxiety until Saturday... 
@chance Tango is a gem! You must be so proud!! 
And Reds la boop has one of the best journals I've read so far.
@JCnGrace seems like your husband is having a fast recovery, how nice!
@PoptartShop no such painting events in here that I'm aware of. Sounds really nice. And I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## cbar

I just got caught up on my reading!!! I don't know if I can touch on everything.....
@PoptartShop - the painting turned out really well!! I need to book one of those for my ma & I to attend! 
@Mulefeather - sorry to hear about Sully. It is disappointing when something like that happens. I really hope you find a good home for him and are able to find something that you can enjoy. We will be on the journey with you!! 
@TuyaGirl - the pictures are so amazing! I love seeing everyone else's pictures and a glimpse into what someone else's life is like. Mine seems so boring all the time! LOL 

As always, I'm sure i missed commenting on a few things - super glad to hear that Tango was minding his manners on his 5th ride, @Change. And @RennyPatch, that is a great picture of you and your horse. Congrats on the weight loss!!! 

I have not been up to much. Had to go to the city for work yesterday so it was a long day. I hate getting home to feed the horses in the dark. 

Today the therapist comes to look at Amber. Really hoping she can help my girl out!


----------



## JCnGrace

PoptartShop said:


> Awwwww thank you @*TuyaGirl* BUT I am in NO way shape or form artistic. LOL! They do it step-by-step so that's why, trust me hahahah I can only really draw stick figures. It does make you think you are artistic though. :lol: I wonder if they have Paint Nite or something similar in your country???? Would be so cool! I love all the pictures too, keep them coming.
> 
> Thank you guys for the compliments <3 I can't wait to do another one!
> @*RennyPatch* you look great! That's awesome!!!! Beautiful horse too! Glad you finally got to ride!
> 
> I confess, I AM SICK!!!!!!! :sad::sad::sad:I think I have strep throat, because the pain got worse & worse. Hurts to swallow too. This will be my 3rd time having it, haven't had it in years but I sure the heck didn't miss it. Ugh.
> Sadly, I'm at work but I have cough drops, soup, & coffee to help soothe it until after work when I can go to the Dr. Need some antibiotics on the fly! I'm so miserable right now. Hoping the phones barely ring today.


That sucks Poptart, hope you feel better soon! I've never had it (knock on wood) so have no hints on things to help make it feel better. I used to get tonsillitis and that was just be miserable until it was over. Last time I had it my doc said "Next time and you're getting your tonsils yanked and I mean yanked out because we don't cut them out, we pull them out." Haven't had it since and that was a good 30 years ago (knock on wood again). Coincidence or does my mind have a say in the matter? Or perhaps the doc scared it out of me, she was a feisty little woman. LOL


----------



## gingerscout

yup that be my horse, my goofy shaggy love bug...LOL


----------



## LittleBayMare

I confess that I am going crazy waiting for answers from five more grad schools. They won't be getting back to me until March or April. So close yet so far! :dance-smiley05: I am equal parts excited and terrified, although it's starting to swing more towards the terrified end of the spectrum.

I also confess that I don't know if I will be able to afford to take both horses with me to grad school. I don't want to leave my mini here, but I don't want to drag him half way across the country only to not be able to afford a nice place for him to live. Mis Jet, my riding mare is definitely coming, but I will be heartbroken if I can't take them both. Starlight, the mini, was the pony my parents got me for my seventh birthday. They also got me a puppy (sugar) a few months after the pony, so the three of us grew up together. Sugar recently passed due to old age and Starlight still hasn't gotten over the loss of his buddy. It will break his heart too if I have to leave him behind for the first year. :-(


----------



## my2geldings

I feed our horses WAY MORE treats than they should ESPECIALLY being their are fat year round.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PoptartShop

Thank you.  Yeah, I can't wait to go to the dr after work. 3.5 more hours. 
Having tomato soup for lunch, hopefully it soothes it. Blahhhh.

Thank you @JCnGrace. I hope you never get it either!!! It's horrible. Basically, a sore throat but 10x worse & swallowing is horrible. Like it feels like knives are stabbing your throat. 
@cbar thankyou, do it!!! :smile: It's a ton of fun. 
@my2geldings LOL :lol: It's hard to not do that!!
@LittleBayMare that is a tough decision.


----------



## Mulefeather

@PoptartShop - Gargle warm salt water! It tastes awful but it helps a lot, the salt pulls fluid out of the tissues in your throat and helps take the swelling down. I hate strep! Last time I had it, I lost the ability to talk for a week, and when I did talk, I sounded like a mix between Yoda and a drunken frog that'd been kicked in the man-parts- people would crack up laughing. 
@cbar - Thanks! I appreciate all the support you guys have given. There's two people interested in giving him a home already. Hopefully whoever gets him can turn him around without too much fuss. I do believe he'll be a good horse for someone, but he's just not for me.


----------



## PoptartShop

@Mulefeather I wish we had some salt here at the office because that is a good idea. I did have some hot soup which soothed it.
I'm just dying to get to the dr!

I confess, the phones keep ringing NONSTOP...of course when I'm sick. I wish I could've stayed home all day but, I don't have any more sick time left until end of June...yeah, sucks. :lol:

It is a beautiful day outside though. My boss let me take his SRT Jeep (fancy fancy) to the car wash earlier, so I did get some fresh air.


----------



## TimWhit91

I confess my son is so close to walking, I bribe him with goldfish and he will take 5 or 6 steps. I think he is starting to realize what he is doing! His birthday is the 23rd of march, I think he might be walking by then. I was getting worried lol. He is just lazy and needs food bribes obviously. And cheerios weren't good enough.


----------



## JCnGrace

LittleBayMare said:


> I confess that I am going crazy waiting for answers from five more grad schools. They won't be getting back to me until March or April. So close yet so far! :dance-smiley05: I am equal parts excited and terrified, although it's starting to swing more towards the terrified end of the spectrum.
> 
> I also confess that I don't know if I will be able to afford to take both horses with me to grad school. I don't want to leave my mini here, but I don't want to drag him half way across the country only to not be able to afford a nice place for him to live. Mis Jet, my riding mare is definitely coming, but I will be heartbroken if I can't take them both. Starlight, the mini, was the pony my parents got me for my seventh birthday. They also got me a puppy (sugar) a few months after the pony, so the three of us grew up together. Sugar recently passed due to old age and Starlight still hasn't gotten over the loss of his buddy. It will break his heart too if I have to leave him behind for the first year. :-(


Good luck in getting accepted to all of them so then you can have your choice of where you most want to be. Maybe you can research the areas and find one with cheap board nearby so that Starlight can go with you. 



TimWhit91 said:


> I confess my son is so close to walking, I bribe him with goldfish and he will take 5 or 6 steps. I think he is starting to realize what he is doing! His birthday is the 23rd of march, I think he might be walking by then. I was getting worried lol. He is just lazy and needs food bribes obviously. And cheerios weren't good enough.


Careful what you wish for @*Tim*Whit91 because shortly after walking he'll start running and guess what you'll spend all day doing. LOL I know every parent wants to see their children reach those big milestones though.


----------



## TimWhit91

Lol I'm sure I will be wishing for the crawling age again


----------



## TuyaGirl

I confess I am far from thrilled to be back to work after the 4 day break.

Appart from gelatine that I give my mare because it is a source of biotin, I never give her treats. But you can tell she was used to them, by the way she searches hands and pockets


----------



## Captain Evil

So much happening here - so little time! I am so far behind in my reading. 

Today was supposed to be a day for me to catch up with lots of stuff: It's a fishing day, so DH was supposed to be gone... but Frogman quit, for real this time, citing a sore back, sore foot, emerging hernia and depression. So...

Then we go an emergency call from one of the government fish centers: their intake pipes are not working and they need a diver ASAP. The lives of hundreds of little fishes are at stake. So we are going out today, to what we affectionately call "The Hellhole." 

It's a tough spot in the best of times, and today is not the best of times. Raining hard, and the winds are 20-30 with gusts to 40, worsening as the day goes on. AND we're a man down, with no Froggie. 

All I wanna do is ride, clean the house, and finish the wretched taxes.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@Captain Evil good luck with fixing the problem and helping those fishes!


----------



## Mulefeather

@Captain Evil - Oh dear...anyplace called "The Hellhole" has to be what I call "fun" with a capital F-U. Hope you can replace Frogman before too much time goes by. I can't imagine doing that kind of work without backup. 
@TuyaGirl - Gelatine sounds like a great supplement, I have actually used it myself to help my joints and it worked. It's a little hard and expensive to find in pill form around here, which is how I prefer to take it. Hopefully it will help your mare out!


I spoke with a lady who is local to me who helped me with some driving resources last year - she's actually a USEF award-winning driver, and her Fresians are gorgeous. I asked if she had any leads on a horse that would be appropriate for my skill level of driving and budget, she said she didn't but that I might want to look into off-track Standardbreds. I know the Standardbred Retirement Foundation will have a booth at the PA Horse expo I'm going to be at tomorrow, so I may stop by and get some information, and talk to them about my needs/goals to see if a standie might be a good fit. 

No word back from the local person on Sully - I'm going to give them until the weekend to decide if they want to come see him. I owe my BO something nice for helping me out on this, so I might get her some cookies from the fancy bakery near my work that everyone loves. I may also get something for my barnmate who tried to help out with Sully to apologize for my crazy horse.


----------



## cbar

@Mulefeather, I own 2 Standardbreds and they really are lovely horses. And there are so many of them that need good homes! My one guy came off the track with a bowed tendon, but has been sound for me as a pleasure horse. The other one blew a suspensory and is all messed up in his hind end. He is just my pasture pet. But both have wonderful dispositions. 

On another note, the chiro/massage came to see Amber and her pelvis was out a bit. So she did a few adjustments - fingers crossed we see some improvement. She was a doll for the whole time.... I was amazed Amber behaved so well for a 3 year old. 
@CAPtainEvil, good luck on the dive. That sounds really sketchy; hopefully everything goes well!


----------



## my2geldings

cbar said:


> @Mulefeather
> On another note, the chiro/massage came to see Amber and her pelvis was out a bit. So she did a few adjustments - fingers crossed we see some improvement. She was a doll for the whole time.... I was amazed Amber behaved so well for a 3 year old.
> @CAPtainEvil, good luck on the dive. That sounds really sketchy; hopefully everything goes well!




Awe no! What happened to your poor girl?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tazzie

Mulefeather said:


> @Captain Evil - Oh dear...anyplace called "The Hellhole" has to be what I call "fun" with a capital F-U. Hope you can replace Frogman before too much time goes by. I can't imagine doing that kind of work without backup.
> @TuyaGirl - Gelatine sounds like a great supplement, I have actually used it myself to help my joints and it worked. It's a little hard and expensive to find in pill form around here, which is how I prefer to take it. Hopefully it will help your mare out!
> 
> 
> I spoke with a lady who is local to me who helped me with some driving resources last year - she's actually a USEF award-winning driver, and her Fresians are gorgeous. I asked if she had any leads on a horse that would be appropriate for my skill level of driving and budget, she said she didn't but that I might want to look into off-track Standardbreds. I know the Standardbred Retirement Foundation will have a booth at the PA Horse expo I'm going to be at tomorrow, so I may stop by and get some information, and talk to them about my needs/goals to see if a standie might be a good fit.
> 
> No word back from the local person on Sully - I'm going to give them until the weekend to decide if they want to come see him. I owe my BO something nice for helping me out on this, so I might get her some cookies from the fancy bakery near my work that everyone loves. I may also get something for my barnmate who tried to help out with Sully to apologize for my crazy horse.


Bah, way way behind on responding, and needing to jump into the lab quick, but if you need more leads, and are fine with something that might be here, let me know. My best friend is a genius at matching people up with the perfect horse for their needs. No, really. She found this super nice Saddlebred mare for this mother/daughter team. They had a low budget, and needed a horse game for their daughter to show, but would take care of the more timid mother. Well, they found Shelby. Who is seriously the best horse ever, albeit a bit older. Fit every box they needed checked. Obviously talk to people around you and what not, just offering up another option if needed


----------



## cbar

@my2geldings, she has been 'off' the last couple of weeks. Not dead lame, but I could just tell something was up. I haven't been able to take her to lessons for a few weeks and won't until she's back to 100%...so hopefully this will help and we'll be able to continue her training


----------



## TuyaGirl

@Mulefeather she is not getting it on a daily basis anymore, only sometimes because of the sugar, but when she cut her hoof she was getting it twice a day per vets recommendation, he said it was way better than the supplement sold at the local feed store, go figure  yup, it is good to their hair and bones / hooves, same to us (replace hooves with nails)
Oh, and a Standarbred sounds great, hope you find more info at the horse expo.
Offering cookies is a great ideia, for them to know how much you appreciated their will to help and support you. I am sure they will love it


----------



## PoptartShop

I'll catch-up with everyone later but I confess I went to the dr yesterday, I have tonsillitis & I woke up this morning with my ears clogged & nose all stuffy, so I'm staying home today.  UGH!


----------



## cbar

@PoptartShop, good call on staying home. Hopefully you feel better soon. Being sick really sucks. Chill out and watch some Netflix (watching copious amounts of tv's is the only bonus of being sick). Feel Better!!


----------



## carshon

@Mulefeather many years ago a BF of mine adopted a Standardbred Pacer off of the track. Frank was by far one of the best horses I have ever been around. We were both new to driving and Frank pulled us around in a cart, a sleigh and on cardboard boxes. And I even taught him how to ride! He could pace faster pulling a cart than my Morgan/paint mare could canter

he was a doll and back then (90-91) we paid $75 for him - at an auction (papers and all) He was an unflappable trail horse - hard to sit the pace but we taught him to canter and he would walk out really well. 

I must confess - headache is on day 3 now. Not as bad as it was but just a dull throb waiting to decide if it wants to be a migraine or just go away


----------



## gingerscout

from what I have read Standys are easy to train, usually take to saddle first time, and rarely buck the first time as they are used to weight on their backs and things like girths on them already, they just have to learn certain gaits, that and they have a willing to please temperment


----------



## Tazzie

So, I posted this at work. Seems fitting for you all too LOL! I truly printed it and hung it on our bulletin board :lol:


----------



## TuyaGirl

Get well soon @PoptartShop!!

@Tazzie lol!! Good one


----------



## cbar

I had no issues saddling & riding my Standies for the first time. No bucking or anything. They seemed a bit confused, but that is all. 

I found when re-training them for riding, the biggest obstacles were teaching them leg aids, getting them to become supple and bending...and of course, the canter. Both of mine canter freely out in the field, but under saddle if they got stressed they'd revert to a pace. 

They are already used to traffic, clippers, baths, equipment, leg wraps, blankets, dogs, farrier......I think they are just awesome horses!


----------



## Mulefeather

@Tazzie – I really appreciate that, thank you! I’m guessing shipping from KY might be a bit of a heart-stopper, though - I paid $450 to bring Sully from Ohio. But if you see anything that looks like it could be a good match, I’d absolutely be up for it. 

And LOL, we need that poster for our office. Lots of folks coming in sick. My allergies were bugging me this morning so I guess Spring is officially on its way! 

@PoptartShop – Eeeew, that stinks. I hope you feel better soon! Maybe a day of rest will help you feel better a lot faster. 

@cbar /@ carshon – It’s awesome to know that so many people have such good experiences with them! I know some of them have found jobs as police horses, and there is a group of Civil War reenactors that use them exclusively since they don’t mind a lot of noise and activity. I’m excited to talk more with some folks who have them at the Expo. I think they may be a great option since I did want something that was broke to ride and drive.


----------



## 6gun Kid

Hi....I am still around, but as those of you on my Facebook know, I have a lot going on with babies. I will catch up soon!


----------



## Captain Evil

For a miserable situation, the job today was pretty fun. It was a challenge all around. We had to launch the ****pot in a place with no docks. It's hard to explain, but DH had to swim back and forth to the P.pot to get it launched.

Anyway, the weather was windy, rainy and very foggy, the sea was rough, and it was cold. We had to take the boat through an area called Reversing Falls, and it is TRICKY. When people talk about going through there, they usually end their tale with a description of the wreck which followed. I don't actually know of anyone who goes through there, but it certainly can be done; you just have to be very careful about timing the tide and about the track you take. You also have to have enough horsepower to keep your bow where you want it and to buck the current, or else... 

And then there is the bridge... you do not want to go under the bridge with the tide at your stern or it could smash you into one of it's abutments. 

But we did it and got there just fine.

The coolest part, besides getting the job done, was seeing DH on the fathom meter. Normally divers are too far away from the boat to register, but we tied up right where the job was, so he showed up. Here are some pictures from the fathom meter:

This is DH hitting the water and then swimming down- (yellow smear):









This is DH's fin strokes heading down:









And here are blobs of algae and stuff that he cleaned off of the intake screens floating by underwater: 









..and DH swimming to shore to get the trailer:









The aggravating part of the whole thing is, they knew something was wrong for at least two weeks, and didn't call until the situation was critical. They were using bubblers to keep 10,000 yellowtail flounder, 150 cod, 150 halibut, and countless clownfish and blennies alive.

Finally, and I don't know why, but the best boat food in these situations is salty coffee with white cheddar cheese puffs.


----------



## Captain Evil

I tried to delete the last image, but it just wouldn't go away. It is DH going back down after surfacing to ask for a cleaning brush.


----------



## PoptartShop

Thanks everyone. <3 I am still feeling like total crap. My lymph nodes are so darn sore as well. Just a total mess. I may stay home tomorrow too. Just want to feel better already. I'm so impatient, I know.  

PLUS I miss Redz! Haven't seen him since Sunday. I told my barn friend to give him treats & hugs for me & send me pictures of him. I am hoping to get to the barn tomorrow, but we shall see.

About to make some soup then watch more Netflix...woooo.


----------



## Change

Nothing much going on here. Cally's wound from surgery is healing very nicely, although with the rain we've had I've had to change bandages daily instead of every other day. She likes the concoction of molasses, brown sugar, hot water and a touch of Canola oil that I mix up for her twice daily meds (12 pills dissolved in the mess) poured over beet pulp. I have to block her stall while she's eating it, though, to make sure Tango doesn't try to steal it. I've resorted to giving him yummies in the morning, too, to make sure he's kept busy while she "takes her meds." ;-) In the evening, I sit with them but Tango stays busy with his evening ration long enough for Cally to finish her meds and head for the regular stuff.

Oh - and we _almost _had a tornado alert today. :-( Spring has officially sprung.


----------



## gingerscout

we have had straight 60+ mph winds for 2 days now.. its terrible.. trees down, trash blowing everywhere rain and more mud. I got to ride.. he was good, oh boy howdy he was shedding.. I got a dog out of him, got coveredin hair.. after I rode with a saddle i rode bareback again.. so had hair on my butt as well.. then went grocery shopping.. I have no shame.. got out in the wind and looked like pig pen with all the dust and hair blowing off of me.. lol


----------



## JCnGrace

PoptartShop said:


> I'll catch-up with everyone later but I confess I went to the dr yesterday, I have tonsillitis & I woke up this morning with my ears clogged & nose all stuffy, so I'm staying home today.  UGH!


Oops, didn't mean to jinx you. LOL I think someone already told you to gargle with warm salt water. Do it! Hot water bottle, heating pad, or if you lack something of that nature throw some hand towels in your dryer and get them warm. Keep one of those things against the glands on each side of your neck. Eating/drinking cold things helps better than hot though. Flat 7-up or ginger ale, jello, ice cream, popcicles things of that nature. You really won't feel much like eating or drinking but you need to stay hydrated.

Now I'm going to tell you something gross to do. Others reading this post might want to skip this paragraph. LOL If you open wide and look at your tonsils you'll see white stuff on them (infection), scrape it off. Hurts like hell while you're doing it but it will clear it up faster. Make sure you sanitize whatever tool you use in alcohol before and after. I used to use a bobbypin but I don't know how many people have those lying around the house these days. 



RennyPatch said:


> we have had straight 60+ mph winds for 2 days now.. its terrible.. trees down, trash blowing everywhere rain and more mud. I got to ride.. he was good, oh boy howdy he was shedding.. I got a dog out of him, got coveredin hair.. after I rode with a saddle i rode bareback again.. so had hair on my butt as well.. then went grocery shopping.. I have no shame.. got out in the wind and looked like pig pen with all the dust and hair blowing off of me.. lol


Same here although there's more than trees down around here. One farmer lost a toolshed, several houses lost part of their roofs, fences down, power and phones out. 

After we drove to town to fill up the gas jugs we were feeling very fortunate that we're only dealing with power & phone and a few trees down but thankfully not over any fencing or buildings. Finally gave up on getting power restored at about 4:30 pm so drug the generator out and hooked up. Between being on city water, most of our major appliances running on propane and the generator we're not being too inconvenienced at all. 

That old stovetop percolator came in handy this morning. We go so long between times of needing it I forget how much better coffee tastes making it that way. I think I'd use it all the time if it didn't take so durn long to be ready. 

Wind is still blowing like crazy but at least no rain and hail is supposed to come with it like it did last night/this morning. All the animals are fine. The horses are always able to come and go from the barn as they please and they seem to know how to take care of themselves during storms.


----------



## cbar

Wow. I can't even imagine dealing with weather sorrows like that! I guess if you are used to it, it's easier to be prepared? 

We occasionally get tornado warnings, but they don't often form & when they do it's itty-bitty. The worst we get is hail. Hail is a major problem here in the summer months. 

Hope these storms pass quickly!


----------



## Zexious

^Yes!
Hoping everything passes without major incident!
I live in a similar locale, cbar. We get the occasional tornado warning but they never come to fruition. 

What a neat share, Captain!
Can you remind me what line of work you and hubby are in? <3<3

I confess I realllyyyyyy want Denver Biscuit Company this morning D;


----------



## gingerscout

don't know what denver biscuit company is, not from there, we used to have friends that moved from denver to Texas and used to brag on FB about how awesome they were, if I ever end up out there, I need to try it..lol


----------



## JCnGrace

So far they are saying it was just straight line winds in our area, not a tornado. Of course the newspaper also printed that almost all power was restored...I don't know who the heck they've been getting their info from. Our neighbor came by this morning and said he heard we might not have power until sometime next week. I imagine it will fall somewhere between the two rumors. LOL


----------



## Mulefeather

@Captain Evil - I do love seeing all these pics and hearing about you and DH's work! It sounds like a lot of adventure, keep it coming!
@PoptartShop - Glad you are feeling better! I'm sure Redz misses you too, he is probably used to seeing you a lot by now  Hope you continue to feel better!
@RennyPatch - Glad you are OK with the crazy weather! We had some tornadoes touch down southeast of here, I got a really scary message on my phone on Saturday talking about a tornado in my area and I admit I took the cat and hid in the bathroom for a bit! 

Ah, shedding, the most wonderful time of the year! If you can, get either a HairStrip or a SleekEz, they're great for getting tons of hair off in one go. 

So it looks like I'll be taking a drive down to MD next weekend to look at a draft mule, he may be perfect for what I want. I put up an "In Search Of" ad on FB, and got a number of responses about drafts that might work. I'll see what happens!


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

TuyaGirl said:


> @PoptartShop yes, Tuya would not mind having Redz around, especially since she lost her mate, big red... If Redz was a mare she would try to murder him, lol! But he looks a sweetheart and both would get along just fine
> Glad you had a good lesson and are starting to get good rhythm. Yay for the higher jumps  (I never tried to jump, and apparently neither did Tuya, on the lunge line she will not jump, but knock the poles as she proceeds hapily trotting)
> Hope you feel better soon


All horses can jump (unless they are lame/sick obviously) often a big horse won't bother to lift its feet for a flimsy pole, try stacking some tyres or putting some drums together on their side - something solid-looking, doesn't have to be high. The main thing to remember is to move forward over the jump with the horse so you dont tug on her mouth. I'm sure you will love it


----------



## TimWhit91

I confess I'm not feeling good right now. I have had a toothache all day, took some excedrin, now I'm sick to my stomach and dizzy. I CANNOT deal with caffeine and forgot excedrin has caffeine


----------



## Captain Evil

@Mulefeather "So it looks like I'll be taking a drive down to MD next weekend to look at a draft mule, he may be perfect for what I want." 

Wow! A draft mule, how interesting. I have absolutely never had any interest in mules, until about four years ago. We were at a dive convention in Las Vegas, and I talked DH into a horseback ride. His second ever. And then I got stuck with a mule. Almost not worth going; I was so disappointed. 

Until I totally and completely fell in love with that mule! I would have taken her home in a heartbeat. I just... what can I say? Her personality - sweetness, innocence, honesty and sadness... I just loved her!



Zexious said:


> Can you remind me what line of work you and hubby are in? <3<3


I'm supposed to be a child psychologist, but then I got married... so I am a boat captain, naturalist, and dive tender. In the summer, DH (and I) run a marine education tour boat, which is really hard but really fun. He does up to seven dives a day. That's what he was doing when he ran into that shark (or rather, that shark ran into him): that's why he has video of it. 

In the winter we do any kind of work that will pay the bills. He goes scallop diving, lobstering, we salvages wrecks, install equipment... any kind of underwater work. He used to do body recovery and seal pup rescue, but new regulations have changed that, and other organizations do that now. 

He used to live in a yurt, and that's where he would nurse the pups back to health until he could fly them down to New England Aquarium for rehabilitation. Once he got a warning for playing Led Zepplin too loud to a seal pup, but he said they ate better with rock music blaring.


----------



## JCnGrace

TimWhit91 said:


> I confess I'm not feeling good right now. I have had a toothache all day, took some excedrin, now I'm sick to my stomach and dizzy. I CANNOT deal with caffeine and forgot excedrin has caffeine


Toothaches are the worst! And you have to go to a dentist and that's even worser!:icon_frown: LOL


----------



## JCnGrace

Oh and they got our power an phones working again. I went up to the barn early this evening to do chores, just for the heck of it flipped the light switch and VOILA the magic of electricity happened. This was about 5 pm so I don't know what time they actually got us back on the grid.

Hubby has been calling us Airhead 1 and Airhead 2. Last night when we took off for town to get gas, he forgot the gas cans. Today we went to town to get more gas + we needed milk and eggs and I walk into the store with absolutely no way to pay for my purchases. LOL I had to chase hubby all the way to the gas pumps to get my wallet out of the truck.


----------



## gingerscout

ooh draft mule... how cool, that is definitely something you don't see every day.. you know that belgian I rode she was kind of hoping someday I'd like to take him, but I don't have the room/ or money to board a draft right now along with our 2 already..LOL


----------



## gingerscout

I confess I think I am probably the only one on this site that has no interest in posting a blog or journal.. not only am I not qualified to do one, i do so little with my horse at times people would fall asleep... ha ha. pony pony is still scared of new people, which is weird because when we met him he walked right up to us. We had a transformer explode behind our house last night.. so I was the lucky one that had no power for 2 hours in 25 degree weather.. yuk scared the bejeesus out of poor pony pony. Want it to warm up, want to take my horse on his first trail ride of the year, haven't been out on him since November on trails.. im going through withdrawals


----------



## 6gun Kid

I want to thank everyone for their thoughts and prayers. This has been a very trying week, a bunch of us have been through an emotional wringer! The girls are safe, and with Barb, the things that came out in the hearing were sickening! I am not an emotional guy, but I have been moved to tears several times this week. The things these babies endured are beyond this old cowpokes comprehension. The fact that they are happy, healthy, and loving is a testament to Barb, her friends, and to some small degree...me.But we won, parental rights...terminated. No visitation, and Barbs adoption hearing fast tracked! So I thank you, my prayer warriors, for your action and dedication, on the word of someone you do not personally know.


----------



## JCnGrace

Glad things worked out in you all's favor @6gun Kid. 
@RennyPatch, a generator is not something you need often but it sure is nice to have when you do need it. A couple of uses and it pays for itself by keeping the food in your fridge and freezer from going bad.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@ShirtHotTeez hey, how are you? I've been wondering about how's things going. Hope you're feeling better about your loss. 
Thanks for the advice, I really am not into jumping, only tried out of curiosity and on the lunge line. We put a pole on two small buckets and she only jumped 2 or 3 times, the other ones she would proceed as there was nothing there  But she is not the most graceful horse on the face of earth, put her trotting poles and she manages to step on most of them *sigh*
@RennyPatch I don't ride since October I guess, so my journal would be a disaster and boring, probably the admin.would close it 
@Mulefeather a mule draft sounds so nice!! I love mules, they're sweet looking animals 
@Captain Evil in the Azores there's lots of marine activities for tourists, maybe when you move there you can start a business in the area? Awww, seal pups, they're so sweet  I wanna hug one now!
@6gun Kid great news!!

Rain took a break Wednesday and Thursday, today... Voilá, its back and will not stop at least until Monday. I just want to scream :-( Plus the absence of Sun makes me even more cranky and upset... 
Anyway I should be thankful for tornadoes being rare in here, sometimes they can be seen forming above the sea and it's scary.


----------



## TuyaGirl

Sorry, double post


----------



## PoptartShop

So much for feeling better. 
I confess, I'm finally back at work today but...I still feel like total crap. ;( The antibiotics aren't really doing much. Tonsils are still huge, I'm congested, weak...just a mess. But I couldn't afford to miss another day.

Dying to get home & climb into bed.  I miss you guys! Sorry I've been sucha hermit! 
My coworker left me tea bags on my desk though, so sweet. <3 

I need to catchup on this thread like so bad!

I DID go to the barn last night & hangout with Redz. I know I shouldn't have, but I missed him like crazy (haven't seen him since Sunday!). <3
@JCnGrace luckily there's no white spots on my tonsils but they are pretty beat up looking right now.


----------



## gingerscout

I confess I fell off the diet wagon HARD today, had a chocolate bar, an entire box of mini tacos a whole bottle of wine and a 6 pack of beer.. got some not so good news about my dad and I am was home alone. sigh


----------



## JCnGrace

I'm really sorry you got bad news about your dad. 

If I had all that I'd have done upchucked so my diet would still be intact. In fact I'd have been passed out at about the halfway mark on the wine bottle so never would have made it to the beer. Just thinking about it has me a little queasy. LOL


----------



## JCnGrace

I confess that I hope spring it here to stay because we set out our last round bale today. With the grass greening up and starting to grow they haven't been too interested in their hay lately anyway. Not worried about running out though because we still have plenty of square bales, they are just more labor intensive and I'm lazy. LOL 

A new battery is in the future for the tractor because this is the second time we've had to get the charger out to get it started. I don't know if it's arthritis or what but I've really lost strength in my hands this winter. I have trouble with twist off caps let alone getting the clamps on the jumper cables opened up enough to fit on the battery posts. I have no hands, hubby has no legs so between the two of us we about make a whole person. LOL


----------



## cbar

@RennyPatch, I'm terribly sorry to hear about your father. I hope you have family with you now...it is hard to hear bad news when you are alone  

I have not been up to much. It was a really crappy work week, so I'm just glad it is over. I won't be doing much with the horses this weekend as we are getting wind & blowing snow today...and I think it's supposed to be colder tomorrow. 

I will bake some cinnamon buns and try to stay out of the wine. Get a mileage run in and hopefully at least get out for a walk with my parents and the dogs this afternoon.

Hope everyone is having a good weekend! I also hope we have some good news next week...I dunno what it is, but I feel like bad news is all we hear these days.


----------



## Change

Ow. So many posts I just could NOT like this morning. 
@PoptartShop - hope you start feeling better soonest! Working when feeling crappy just makes the crappy crappier!
@RennyPatch - sorry to hear you had bad news about your Dad while alone. And I ditto JC, except I'd have passed out after 2 beers, never having touched the wine. 
@JCnGrace - between the weather you've been having, hub's recovery, and your hands, well, hon... Aging sucks! At least you know how to survive a power outage! And yeah - coffee is better from a percolator. 


On the upside - @ShirtHotTeez! So glad to see your digits. You've been in our thoughts all along. Hope you've been -- heck, even okay doesn't sound like the right word -- but, maybe learning (?) to accept and get on with moving forward? We love you, Lady, and miss you.

Today's weather is shiny and bright, although only mid-50s (yeah - I know I said only and some of you are picking up rocks to throw  ). Last night, Son and I finally got the fence up and running again - evidently the electric charger died, so I had to revert back to the Solar one. Not as many joules, but it'll still nip pretty good with the ground as wet as it is. And I know this, because, well... I'm too cheap to buy a good tester, so the back of a finger against the line and another touch the wet earth... Yep. I'm a human fence tester. LOL Both Cally and Tango got a pop and are now glaring at the no-longer-benign fencing.  Cally won't be escaping again for awhile.

Cally got out sometime during the night Wednesday. The neighbor called around 5:30a.m. as I was getting ready for work. I finished getting ready, walked outside, opened the garage and got the feed cart, and by the time I headed to the pasture gate, Cally was walking up the drive to meet me. She had gotten out a few nights earlier and Son had gone out around 2 a.m. and spent 20 minutes trying to catch her. Evidently he watched how she just met me at the gate on Thursday morning (after, I just hopped in the truck and went to work) and was really miffed that she'd made my 'catching' so easy. 

Changed the dressing on her surgery wound. It is healing up really nicely - and I had to laugh, because now, to me, her leg looks weird without the lump of scar. ;-)


----------



## JCnGrace

I tested our fence today but not on purpose. LOL I hate getting shocked! Does Tango have a fit when she goes out visiting neighbors? 

It's good that her leg is healing nicely. Sometimes the tricky part is dealing with proud flesh so I dread leg wounds. 

Aging does suck but I'm really pretty fortunate in the health department. I expect my hands will do better in warmer weather plus I'm trying to train myself to quit sleeping with them under my head which I'm sure doesn't help.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@RennyPatch hope your father is ok by now. 

I just had a meh weekend. Now I'm back to work and the rain stopped, and it won't rain for the next days. Maybe it dries the huge pond Tuya's paddock has became... This winter will drive me crazy before it ends!! 
Crankiness over, thanks for reading, ahah


----------



## PoptartShop

Thanks guys!!! 
@*6gun Kid* I'm so happy for you.  @*RennyPatch* oh no, I'm sorry to hear that you got some bad news. Hope everything will be okay. :/ @*TuyaGirl* sheesh, I hear ya!  I hope it won't rain! @Change glad her wound is healing smoothly 

I confess, I am feeling a bit better but not 100% at all. Sigh. Just so over being sick! Finished the antibiotics yesterday, so I'm pretty much on my own with this now. :lol: 
Definitely will have to get my tonsils out sometime this year though. Ugh.

My lesson was cancelled Saturday, but yesterday I rode Redz & hungout with him. It was a good day. <3
Happy Monday!


----------



## Mulefeather

@RennyPatch – I’m sorry to hear about your dad, I hope everything turns out OK. I can absolutely understand falling off the wagon and have done just that many times – I deal with binge eating disorder. Remnant of an extremely stressful and abusive childhood with a mother who had a LOT of demons, who then passed away from a terminal illness when I was a pre-teen. There’s an old Buddhist saying – “Fall down nine times, stand up ten”. What it means, in my mind, is that falling down/off of things we are doing to improve or better ourselves is natural. Change is hard. But as long as you keep standing back up when you fall, you will be OK.

@TuyaGirl – Ugh, mud is the WORST. Winter needs to get the heck out of here already and not let the door hit it on the way out. 

@Change – Glad Cally’s wound is recovering well! 


And re: the mule, I will have to post some pictures of the one I’m going to see – he could be my old mule’s twin brother. Belgian draft mules have a special place in my heart after having my Buddy, and if he’s anything like Buddy was, I will snap him up in a heartbeat. If I do, I won’t be going anywhere fast, but I’m okay with that. I admit I’ve been inundated with responses to my ad, and it’s been hard to decide where to look first! Lots of really nice-looking horses offered up in my price range and in the personality/training that I want. It’s good to know there are a lot of folks out there who want to find a nice home for a horse that just needs a job and somebody to love on them. I’m also hopeful that if I get something very quiet and gentle, I can feel better about bringing Boyfriend or non-horsey friends around the stable, or going out on public trails where I’ll be encountering non-horsey people. Part of my love of horses/mules is sharing them with others. 

No news yet on Sully going to MN. I’ll be checking in with the rescue today to see where we are in terms of that. 

And I had my first tire blowout in 4 years Thursday! It seems every time I have the opportunity to go to Boyfriend’s early, something happens. I was about 20 minutes from the NJ/NY border when suddenly I start hearing THAPTHAPTHAPTHAP and at first, I thought it was the car beside me – then I realized, oh crud, it’s ME. Pull over, there is about a quarter-sized hole in the tire, so I’m thinking I hit a piece of metal or some other road hazard. I got an emergency subscription to AAA and had someone come out to change the tire. Makes me realize I need a better jack besides the crummy one they give you with the car, and to practice putting on the spare. 

So since the current tires have about 35k miles on them, I decided to just get two new tires. Boyfriend, being his awesome self, insisted on helping out with that. Gotta love that man, he does take good care of me! And now, just means I’ll be looking at replacing the front tires in the next 4-5 months so there’s not a huge disparity between the fronts and rears.


----------



## PoptartShop

@Mulefeather aww let us know how it goes with the rescue. 

Oh no! that's so scary. I'm glad you have AAA, they sure come in handy. I've had to use them so many times. Glad your boyfriend is helping you out. That's very nice of him!  Whew! 

I confess, here are some pictures I took of Redz yesterday. All shiny in the sun (even though it was like 37F LOL, chilly). 
<3


----------



## Tazzie

Goodness, so much to catch up on it!
@RennyPatch, I'm so sorry you received bad news about your dad  I do hope you have lots of family around now.
@JCnGrace, sucks about the arthritis and aging!! Hopefully it warms up and you start feeling a bit better!
@Change, silly ponies! I'm glad Cally is looking good!!
@PoptartShop, glad you're feeling a bit better! My best friend had her tonsils taken out last year. Best decision she ever made. But it did make her TMJ a lot worse. So it was a bit of a catch 22.
@Mulefeather, I hope that draft mule works out!! And that Sully finds his perfect situation as well!

I haven't ridden in TWO weeks, and doesn't look good for this week either. Which has me stressing about our show on the 19th. Izzie will be great, I know it. It's just that I get anxious about the costume class. And it's our first class of the day. She hasn't worn her costume since early October. I NEED to find a day to toss it on her. But it's so WET here! Rained A LOT last week, which threw riding out the window. This weekend was Kaleb's 4th birthday, and my family came down to celebrate. So certainly wasn't riding this weekend. Tonight I have a meeting, tomorrow we are visiting Nick's grandma who is in the hospital due to a possible seizure or mild stroke, Wednesday is our one free day, but it's raining today and tomorrow and Nick wants to take his Polaris in for a recall. Thursday going to the Chiro, and Friday we are doing our taxes. I *might* be able to ride Saturday before the Region 14 banquet, and then Sunday I PROMISED my friend we'd move him from Columbus to Louisville (he told me I could ride instead and they'd get a trailer, but a promise is a promise to me.) So yeah. I need to breathe and relax because my mare is a superstar.

For fun though, here is where we took Kaleb for his birthday. He had WAY too much fun!! Home | Entertrainment Junction

And also for fun, @evilamc made us a blog! So we can be shared and followed EVERYWHERE haha! Hopefully we can start doing fun things so I can actually get to updating it!! No riding means nothing to write about :sad: Izzie: A Cinderella Story


----------



## PoptartShop

@Tazzie thank you. Yeah, a lot of people are saying it's worth it & anything is better than these darn sore throats haha. Ugh all that rain.  That sucks. I hope it stops so you can get back in the saddle like ASAP, especially since you have a show coming up in a few weeks.
I'm glad you had a good weekend though with some family. I hope Nick's grandma will be OK, that's horrible. :/
That place looks like so much fun!!!  What a fun place for a birthday!

I love the blog too.  Bookmarking it!!!

I confess, I want a vacation. Like NOW. LOL


----------



## Mulefeather

@PoptartShop – Aww, well even though it stinks to get the surgery it’s so much better than being sick all the time! Plus, perfect excuse to eat all the ice cream/pudding/mashed potatoes that you want for a few days  

@evilamc – Just looked at @Tazzie’s blog, that is some awesome work! I love the colors and the layout! 

And ugh, I want a vacation now too. Can I just get some kind of new-homeowner grant to take a leave of absence and work on my house? Preferably while getting paid to work on my house? 

And I am looking at setting up an Etsy shop soon-ish. Maybe after spring – Boyfriend and I love going to yard sales and thrift shops, and I’ve made kind of a hobby out of collecting horse and nature-related prints or other artwork. I seem to have inherited my birth mother’s nose for antiques, because so far I’ve found a $150 George Phippen serigraph (basically a silk-screen print on paper) and several limited-edition prints, usually signed, from other artists of note. We found a limited-edition print from an artist named Rik Olsen yesterday that is signed, and older than I am, for $5 at the Goodwill in Boyfriend’s town. Spring always seems to be the best time to look for stuff like that because people are cleaning out houses, getting rid of old stuff, and (even though it sounds morbid), usually if someone older passes during the winter, their relatives will sell or donate things in the springtime, so a lot of unconsidered pieces seem to come on the market then. I’m excited to get out there and see what else I can find.


----------



## Tazzie

@PoptartShop, it was. She said it hurt like heck, but she found out she could use Chloraseptic to help ease the pain. It was brutal getting through it, but she said it was the best thing ever. I'm really hoping so. Less than 2 weeks until the show. Been trying to just calm down lol need to trust my horse. Yeah, we're visiting her tomorrow, so we shall see. She hasn't been very responsive, so we really need to go. The place was SOO cool! Well worth the drive up there! Haha, yay! I'm excited about it  just need a chance to ride so I can write stuff in it!! And I need one too!!! UGH!
@Mulefeather, she really did do a great job  I love it! That kind of vacation sure would be nice! And ohhh, fun! I'm sure you'll find all sorts of goodies people are ditching! Would you be selling those prints on Etsy or something else?


----------



## Mulefeather

@Tazzie - Yep! I figure that if it's something that I can make a little money off of, why not. I need to clean up and take pics of the prints I already have - basically, just taking them out of the gross old frames they're in  

Aww, and you and Izzie will be great  I loved seeing her foal pictures.


----------



## JCnGrace

Tazzie said:


> Goodness, so much to catch up on it!
> 
> @*RennyPatch* , I'm so sorry you received bad news about your dad  I do hope you have lots of family around now.
> 
> @*JCnGrace* , sucks about the arthritis and aging!! Hopefully it warms up and you start feeling a bit better!
> 
> @*Change* , silly ponies! I'm glad Cally is looking good!!
> 
> @*PoptartShop* , glad you're feeling a bit better! My best friend had her tonsils taken out last year. Best decision she ever made. But it did make her TMJ a lot worse. So it was a bit of a catch 22.
> 
> @*Mulefeather* , I hope that draft mule works out!! And that Sully finds his perfect situation as well!
> 
> I haven't ridden in TWO weeks, and doesn't look good for this week either. Which has me stressing about our show on the 19th. Izzie will be great, I know it. It's just that I get anxious about the costume class. And it's our first class of the day. She hasn't worn her costume since early October. I NEED to find a day to toss it on her. But it's so WET here! Rained A LOT last week, which threw riding out the window. This weekend was Kaleb's 4th birthday, and my family came down to celebrate. So certainly wasn't riding this weekend. Tonight I have a meeting, tomorrow we are visiting Nick's grandma who is in the hospital due to a possible seizure or mild stroke, Wednesday is our one free day, but it's raining today and tomorrow and Nick wants to take his Polaris in for a recall. Thursday going to the Chiro, and Friday we are doing our taxes. I *might* be able to ride Saturday before the Region 14 banquet, and then Sunday I PROMISED my friend we'd move him from Columbus to Louisville (he told me I could ride instead and they'd get a trailer, but a promise is a promise to me.) So yeah. I need to breathe and relax because my mare is a superstar.
> 
> For fun though, here is where we took Kaleb for his birthday. He had WAY too much fun!! Home | Entertrainment Junction
> 
> And also for fun, @*evilamc* made us a blog! So we can be shared and followed EVERYWHERE haha! Hopefully we can start doing fun things so I can actually get to updating it!! No riding means nothing to write about :sad: Izzie: A Cinderella Story


:happy-birthday8: This is for Kaleb.

I checked out your blog and @evilamc did a wonderful job on it.


----------



## JCnGrace

I confess that each and every one of my horses needs a good grooming. I wonder if I could make grooming parties into a thing? LOL


----------



## Change

@JCnGrace - I spend a good hour on each of the horses this weekend. We now have several fur kittens floating about the place! LOL! 

I confess, although fully intending to, I did not ride this weekend. Just as I was finishing up on grooming Tango, my Son called for my assistance in 1) putting up a mock electric fence across the lower drive so Cally will stay in the yard even if she escapes the yard, 2) mixing/pouring concrete and setting rock for the retaining wall between the wood fence and the barn, 3) assisting in turning the humongous compost heap (my job was pulling branches/roots/ weird stuff out as the pile was turned), 4) spreading the tractor-bucket loads of cured compost that son dumped in the horses' yard, 5) spreading seed over the newly composted areas of the yards, 6) laundry, 7) collecting new donations for the compost heap, 8) fixing the electric fence so that it is actually an electric fence instead of just 'pretend'. There may have been more - just can't remember it all. The weekend went by in a blur and a flurry of taking-care-of-horses-instead-of-riding-them.
@Tazzie - happy birthday to Kaleb! Cool blog, too!
@everyone else - I'm old and can't remember everything I intended to comment on, so if I miss things, it isn't because I don't care.
@Mulefeather - blow outs are scary! Glad you only had to change out a tire. And we need pictures of the possible-mule.

Has anyone heard from Drafty? She's been absent lately.
@PoptartShop - hope you get over your tonsillitis soon and feel back to normal!
@ShirtHotTeez - still sending good vibes your way. Miss you, Hon! <3


----------



## JCnGrace

I've wondered about Drafty and am hoping she's busy at a new job!
@Change, I try to wait until I'm sure warmer weather is here to stay, which it probably is in your area, before I start trimming bridle paths and get aggressive with a curry and brush. After I get done with them I'll have to take each of their halters up the notch I loosened them when they got all their winter fuzzies.


----------



## Change

@JCnGrace - I wasn't getting aggressive on shedding them! I was just trying to find the horse under the mud and the fur went a-flying! When I started on Tango he was a tri-colored appaloosa from rolling in mud and crushed limestone and missing getting 'stuff' in other places. When I was done, he was a fuzzy, smoky black - like he's supposed to be. That lasted about 30 minutes. Cally, on the other hand, was a pretty, tannish buckskin when I started, and by the time I got all of the 'Bama clay off her, she was beginning to look like a fuzzy chocolate buckskin. I swear that mare gets darker with every year! And her winter guard hairs are easily 2" long!!


----------



## JCnGrace

You talking about clay made me remember the time I went with my niece to pick up a new horse in KY. Medicine hat paint who was stained pink. She must have been totally covered in the stuff. LOL


----------



## TuyaGirl

I am always far behind on this thread...
@PoptartShop glad you are better and thanks for sharing the pictures of your sweet guy. He looks great 
@Mulefeather I want to see pictures! Something tells me I will fall in love with him  And I'm glad you didn't come off the road when the tire blew. That is scary! And I also could never change a tire, just don't have the strengt to do it. My jack works fine and that I can do, but taking off the tire is other story, as they are very tight (and I don't know any correct term in english).
@Tazzie the blog is awesome!! And all will be fine with the show, you know your mare is a one of a kind 
@JCnGrace if you want I can send you my mare for a good groom. That lady is like "oh, here's a pile of poop. Let me lay flat and make a pillow of it"... 
@Change I hope you can ride soon, I got tired just to read the list of tasks you did, but now that they are done hopefully leaves you with more free time to get back on the saddle.


----------



## PoptartShop

@JCnGrace I'd come to the grooming party!  Good exercise/workout right? :lol:
@Change thank you! You are a busy bee! :O I also got tired reading that, like whew what a day! Hopefully you get some ride time in soon.
@Mulefeather Etsy sounds like fun. I like that stuff! & true, an excuse to eat ice cream/water ice etc. for a week haha. 

Thanks @TuyaGirl  

I confess, it's raining so I probably won't get to ride today. :/ I also have to stay late at work because I'm still catching up from when I missed 2 days last week. Sigh. I MAY hit the gym later though for a change. There's one at my apartment complex, I could use a nice workout!


----------



## Tazzie

Mulefeather said:


> @Tazzie - Yep! I figure that if it's something that I can make a little money off of, why not. I need to clean up and take pics of the prints I already have - basically, just taking them out of the gross old frames they're in
> 
> Aww, and you and Izzie will be great  I loved seeing her foal pictures.


That's awesome! I bet someone will be excited to find them  and thank you! She was a very cute foal, and then gangly as all get out until around 3 :lol: the picture I put on the blog didn't see the light of day for a while for obvious reasons :lol:



JCnGrace said:


> :happy-birthday8: This is for Kaleb.
> 
> I checked out your blog and @evilamc did a wonderful job on it.


He said thank you! He's enjoyed a nice weekend, and the babysitter made yesterday a special day as well. He was a happy kid 



TuyaGirl said:


> I am always far behind on this thread...
> 
> @PoptartShop glad you are better and thanks for sharing the pictures of your sweet guy. He looks great
> 
> @Mulefeather I want to see pictures! Something tells me I will fall in love with him  And I'm glad you didn't come off the road when the tire blew. That is scary! And I also could never change a tire, just don't have the strengt to do it. My jack works fine and that I can do, but taking off the tire is other story, as they are very tight (and I don't know any correct term in english).
> 
> @Tazzie the blog is awesome!! And all will be fine with the show, you know your mare is a one of a kind
> 
> @JCnGrace if you want I can send you my mare for a good groom. That lady is like "oh, here's a pile of poop. Let me lay flat and make a pillow of it"...
> 
> @Change I hope you can ride soon, I got tired just to read the list of tasks you did, but now that they are done hopefully leaves you with more free time to get back on the saddle.


She really is one of a kind  hard to explain that to people sometimes lol but thank you!!

Hopefully everyone is able to get some ride time in SOON! I'm aiming for Saturday even if it's REALLY cold. Will be my only chance till next week, blah. Raining here all day. And could use some jingles for Nick's grandma in the hospital :sad: she's still unresponsive, and they may need to make some hard decisions in the next few days. So thoughts of strength either for grandma or the family would be welcomed.

On a different note, had a meeting last night for a show committee I'm on. We finalized some things and wrapped up fairly quickly. Chatted with the guy who is in charge about moving stuff around for next year saying I wouldn't mind if my riding classes came right after halter since we aren't really a halter horse. He was like "you could still show in it...." I told him last year she did with a kiddo (7 year old) who hadn't handled horses until the night before. He's like "that doesn't sound safe." I was like "well, my 2 year old daughter can lead my mare where ever, and I had special permission to run along the outside of Izzie just in case, but I wasn't needed." I think he has a deep seated thought of arabs are crazy and therefore was a bad situation. Except Izzie melts around kids, so.... just found it amusing since I never once doubted Izzie with the little girl. Even when horses were acting up and being dumb, Izzie had her hoof cocked and was sleeping next to the kid.


----------



## Mulefeather

So I had a bit of a change come up, and decided to hold off on buying another horse for a bit to take on this opportunity! The boarder who owns the big, BIG draft horse (17 hands and 2000 lbs) that I used in some lessons this past summer is offering him out to lease, since she is having a hard time keeping up with riding all her horses lately due to back issues. So it looks like once Sully sells, I'll be full-leasing John! 

I know it seems weird to want to lease rather than buy, but John is too good of an opportunity to pass up. I am SUPER EXCITED about this horse! 

I had actually considered asking his owner if she would consider leasing him to me a few months ago, so it feels like providence that she actually decided to do it. He's older, a very experienced harness horse, and a real steady-eddie without being a deadhead. The best part is that he pretty much does it all, from trail riding to shows, both in harness and under saddle, and that really opens up a lot of opportunities for me to participate in some small shows this year! I think his owner is happy that someone she knows and that knows him will be working with him consistently, too. I'm excited to get some real experience driving the big guys - I still want to work my way up to driving the team of mares that they use in the carriage business, too.


----------



## gingerscout

maybe you will get to ride a big draft after all mulefeather..lol, My horse is shedding so badly I actually filled a wheelbarrow with it the other night. The ferrier is coming for him, and the other night I noticed he cracked his hoof and was a bit tender on that leg.. I rode him a bit.. it didn't bother him on the ground but under saddle if I leaned that way or hit it just right he flicked his tail. The crack isn't like OMG terrible, but the vet/ ferrier are coming to the barn in about a week on the same day, so he can get shots/ wormed/ sheath cleaning ( i'll worm him cheaper) and if its still sore I'll have her check it out. Picked up a new smart cinch for him.. turns out his was too small after all, and was pinching him, I had a hunch, with internet coupon and sale price I got it for 22 bucks.. I think that was a good price, weather is looking good next couple of weeks, sans 1-2 days, I am sick of storms/ rain/ 50 mph winds anymore


----------



## cbar

@Mulefeather, that is super exciting about the lease! You must post pics of the big guy! 

I really hope you get some riding time in @Tazzie. I'm sure you guys will do wicked at your show...but I understand the need to get a bit of pre-show saddle time. I also haven't ridden in a few weeks and I'm getting the itch. 
@Change, you were so busy this weekend. I felt like a lazy slob after reading your post!!! I wish I could be more productive around here...but lose ambition pretty darn fast. 

Well...as for my day. It is not even 9:30 and I just scarfed down a bunch of M&M's. That's how I feel today.


----------



## JCnGrace

@TuyaGirl I was thinking more along the line of more people to groom the horses not more horses for me to groom. LOL
@PoptartShop, when's your next day off and how fast can you drive to IN?
@Mulefeather, that sounds like a good plan! I'm sure having a horse you already know and trust to work with will be an enjoyable thing.
@Tazzie, prayers for grandma and all who love her. 
@RennyPatch, me too! As much as I try to tell myself it could be worse I still get tired of it blowing and raining.


----------



## JCnGrace

cbar said:


> @*Mulefeather* , that is super exciting about the lease! You must post pics of the big guy!
> 
> I really hope you get some riding time in @*Tazzie* . I'm sure you guys will do wicked at your show...but I understand the need to get a bit of pre-show saddle time. I also haven't ridden in a few weeks and I'm getting the itch.
> @*Change* , you were so busy this weekend. I felt like a lazy slob after reading your post!!! I wish I could be more productive around here...but lose ambition pretty darn fast.
> 
> Well...as for my day. It is not even 9:30 and I just scarfed down a bunch of M&M's. That's how I feel today.


Well if I had some M&M's I'd be scarfing them down too! LOL


----------



## PoptartShop

@*Mulefeather* that is an exciting & AWESOME opportunity.  Go for it!!  Probably such a big sweetheart too. <3
Nothing wrong with leasing, it'll save you money too!!
That saying is true, that there's a plus side to everything.
@JCnGrace Saturday, I'M ON MY WAY!!! LOL :lol: I'll just put Redz in the back of my Altima, no big deal. :rofl: 

I confess, it hasn't stopped raining, I'm going to have to work late because I'm so busy anyway so no barn tonight. :/ I would like to go to the gym though.  I might!
@*RennyPatch* definitely shedding season! Ahhh! Aww I hope he feels better. I'm sure you are super sick of the weather. 
So weird here...today's like 60F...tomorrow too...Friday & Saturday it'll be down in the 30's again & next week...REASONS WHY I GOT SICK LOL


----------



## Tazzie

cbar said:


> @Mulefeather, that is super exciting about the lease! You must post pics of the big guy!
> 
> I really hope you get some riding time in @Tazzie. I'm sure you guys will do wicked at your show...but I understand the need to get a bit of pre-show saddle time. I also haven't ridden in a few weeks and I'm getting the itch.
> @Change, you were so busy this weekend. I felt like a lazy slob after reading your post!!! I wish I could be more productive around here...but lose ambition pretty darn fast.
> 
> Well...as for my day. It is not even 9:30 and I just scarfed down a bunch of M&M's. That's how I feel today.


I'm hoping so. Everyone is like "trust your horse" and "she's a rockstar" while I'm sitting here like "anxiety is going to kill me." She's been amazing though, so I need to relax. And mmmmm, M&M's.... did you get enough to share?! :lol:



JCnGrace said:


> @TuyaGirl I was thinking more along the line of more people to groom the horses not more horses for me to groom. LOL
> @PoptartShop, when's your next day off and how fast can you drive to IN?
> @Mulefeather, that sounds like a good plan! I'm sure having a horse you already know and trust to work with will be an enjoyable thing.
> @Tazzie, prayers for grandma and all who love her.
> @RennyPatch, me too! As much as I try to tell myself it could be worse I still get tired of it blowing and raining.


Thank you, everyone appreciates it. It's not looking good. She's for sure had a stroke, but they haven't said whether she's had a seizure too or just the stroke. Nick's sister is with her now, and she's an ER nurse. She texted everyone saying they won't say either way, but that if she didn't have a seizure as well the outcome is grim. The type of stroke she had controls the sleepyness, so if it was just a stroke there isn't much hope she will wake up. Meaning there is a very real possibility all the siblings will be looking into hospice care. It breaks my heart. She's 95 and truly the strongest woman I know. Everyone shares stories of when she was in her late 70's still rolling round bale rolls off of a truck to feed the cattle. She's a very special woman.



PoptartShop said:


> @*Mulefeather* that is an exciting & AWESOME opportunity.  Go for it!!  Probably such a big sweetheart too. <3
> Nothing wrong with leasing, it'll save you money too!!
> That saying is true, that there's a plus side to everything.
> @JCnGrace Saturday, I'M ON MY WAY!!! LOL :lol: I'll just put Redz in the back of my Altima, no big deal. :rofl:
> 
> I confess, it hasn't stopped raining, I'm going to have to work late because I'm so busy anyway so no barn tonight. :/ I would like to go to the gym though.  I might!
> @*RennyPatch* definitely shedding season! Ahhh! Aww I hope he feels better. I'm sure you are super sick of the weather.
> So weird here...today's like 60F...tomorrow too...Friday & Saturday it'll be down in the 30's again & next week...REASONS WHY I GOT SICK LOL


I'm so dang sick of this weather! Snow or not I WILL be finding time to ride Saturday morning. I may just freeze though, and won't be able to work TOO hard because I don't want to make Izzie sick. But dangit, I need to ride!


----------



## PoptartShop

Wow she's 95? God bless her! I know, that is really sad.  Once hospice gets involved, it doesn't sound too good after that. So sorry to hear this. Ugh. My dad's friend passed away recently from a stroke, but he was only 48. So sad. :/ Sounds like she did have a really great long life though, nowadays people are lucky to reach 80!

You do need to ride, @Tazzie! It's been too long. Ugh. Just have to bundle up!!!
Anxiety is definitely annoying.  Izzie will take good care of you though!  You guys are awesome.

I confess, I'm looking at my old pictures from when I used to show (like 7-8 years ago) & ahhhhhhhhhh nostalgia. I wish I was that 'good' NOWADAYS. LOL. Brings back memories! <3 
I do miss showing at times.


----------



## JCnGrace

Wow @Tazzie, she sounds like an awesome woman that I would have loved knowing! If this is her time then I hope for a peaceful passing for her. I had a great aunt who lived to be 96 or 97 (she always said she was a year younger than what her siblings said she was) and on the day she was to die later on in the night she told my mom she wasn't ready to go yet because she still had things she wanted to do. People that live that many years and still have that fighting spirit in them are few and far between, most of us can only hope to be that feisty.


----------



## JCnGrace

LOL @PoptartShop, I'll have a bed ready for you and Redz since you'll both need a serious nap after that drive.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@Mulefeather that's awesome! A good trustworthy horse is all you need now. Plus you can do some showing with him, that's great! When does the lease start? Want pictures 
@Tazzie sounds like I missed something along the way. I sneak the forum while at work, and sometimes I try to catch up too fast and end up not reading properly all that is written. I am sorry for grandma, is she in a no return point? I hope she can somehow recover, at 95 years old she has given proof of being strong.
@JCnGrace I was just kidding, but we can do the other way around, you buy me a plane ticket and I go in there groom the horses for you. My pleasure, lol!  But I need to take Tuya with me, can't spend too long without her 

Next weekend the weather forecast is promising, I hope I can finally work with Tuya, baby steps as always to give me the confidence I lack everytime I spend a while off of the saddle. We'll see... Can't wait


----------



## Tazzie

Thanks @JCnGrace and @TuyaGirl. We went to visit her last night and she stayed sleeping the entire time. But she did fight them on putting her blood pressure cuff on, and kept trying to pull the sheets off of herself (she has a low grade fever that they gave Tylenol for). Unfortunately the EEG came back. There is no evidence of a seizure on top of the stroke. It'd have been a better prognosis if she had since the brain could have told the body to rest in order to recover. Since it appears she had just the stroke, it's unlikely that she will wake up. They are urging for a few days as a "wait and see" period, but are being realistic and discussing hospice and pulling her feeding tube. She's an extraordinarily strong woman, but she would never want to be remembered like this. Just a very sad time for us all right now.

TuyaGirl, I do hope you get some work in on Tuya! That should be fun 

I'm debating if I risk riding today, or just do a light ride on Saturday in the below freezing temperatures. Today will be 61, but super windy and it's rained the last two days. So the field will be a soggy mess. Meaning it'd also be a light ride today. Blah. Just not sure what to do really.


----------



## PoptartShop

What did you end up doing @Tazzie?  I know, kinda glad I couldn't make it to the barn yesterday because it was so rainy & it would've been a yucky mess.

Definitely going riding tonight though.  It's in the 60's today, so I gotta enjoy it while I can...come Friday it'll be down in the 30's again.
@TuyaGirl I hope you can work with her too! :smile: 

I confess, I had such road rage this morning. People were just driving like complete idiots.
There's an intersection where you can turn if the light is green (even if it's not the arrow of course) if nobody is coming. So, nobody was coming...at all. Nobody in the distance, etc. & these 2 cars just wouldn't GO! I beeped once, I'm like TURN ALREADY WHAT THE HECK! I was so mad. :lol: Just hate that. Then, when the arrow finally came, they were crawling out of the lane like snails. LIKE GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL. Idiots I tell you. Like nobody's there...go. If someone's coming, wait. If not? GO GO GO.


----------



## gingerscout

@*PoptartShop* I drive a bus for 1/3 of my jobs.. don't have to tell me for road rage people cutting you off, passing you and making you slow down to avoid an accident then driving 5 mph under the speed limit because I couldn't accelerate as fast as their car, running stop signs/ pulling out in front of you to avoid being stuck behind a bus. One good thing is all those cameras I have.. I must have given 20-30 people tickets this year for driving like an idiot.. just press a button, and boom camera pic like a red light camera, or hold it for video, turn it into work and the state mails you a ticket.. easy peasy


----------



## gingerscout

@PoptartShop It keeps going to an invalid user named poptart every time I try to tag you.. weird..LOL


----------



## gingerscout

so I went up to see my horse again last night.. didn't ride much gave him some love and brushed him again.. not as much hair then..lol


----------



## gingerscout

oh and I guess I'm hijacking this thread today JC I am like 2 hours from you.. I have friends I ride with from that general area, once I get my trailer in check and figure out a tow vehicle I'm going to go ride some trails down that area


----------



## carshon

I must confess I went to bed mad at hubby and woke up mad at hubby. 

I hate that feeling but just am not over what happened yet.


----------



## PoptartShop

That's awesome you can give tickets like that @RennyPatch. LOL, I wanted to give people tickets today for driving like idiots. It's sad.

Really? It looks like it tagged me just fine. Weird glitch I guess?

Awwww I'm sure he loved that nice grooming session. Wow, talk about shedding right?! :lol:


----------



## Tazzie

PoptartShop said:


> What did you end up doing @Tazzie?  I know, kinda glad I couldn't make it to the barn yesterday because it was so rainy & it would've been a yucky mess.
> 
> Definitely going riding tonight though.  It's in the 60's today, so I gotta enjoy it while I can...come Friday it'll be down in the 30's again.
> @TuyaGirl I hope you can work with her too! :smile:
> 
> I confess, I had such road rage this morning. People were just driving like complete idiots.
> There's an intersection where you can turn if the light is green (even if it's not the arrow of course) if nobody is coming. So, nobody was coming...at all. Nobody in the distance, etc. & these 2 cars just wouldn't GO! I beeped once, I'm like TURN ALREADY WHAT THE HECK! I was so mad. :lol: Just hate that. Then, when the arrow finally came, they were crawling out of the lane like snails. LIKE GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL. Idiots I tell you. Like nobody's there...go. If someone's coming, wait. If not? GO GO GO.


I'm still at work so a final decision hasn't been made lol I have another....5 hours until I'm off of work. It looks beautiful outside, and will be 60 today. But the wind will be 30 mph+. I'm not sure I have the desire to buck up and ride in wind like that today. Kind of distant in my mindset right now. It's going to be cold this weekend, but I'll probably buck up and ride. Or ride next week. The mud is atrocious out there and just ugh. I hate when it rains for days on end.



carshon said:


> I must confess I went to bed mad at hubby and woke up mad at hubby.
> 
> I hate that feeling but just am not over what happened yet.


I'm sorry you're mad  hopefully you can figure out a resolution?
@RennyPatch, that is awesome about tickets. I have pretty bad road rage, but I do respect buses. Even if I hate being behind them. I just give them a wide berth when I can. Glad you got some pony time in!


----------



## PoptartShop

I'm an idiot. LOL don't know why I assumed you were off today. :lol: 
Yeah, I am probably NOT riding this weekend because the ground will be too hard, since it's going to be extra cold all weekend. :/ 
The rain does suck. I think if you bundle up this weekend it'll be fine though 
@carshon sorry to hear that. :/ Maybe try talking tonight once things cool off?


----------



## gingerscout

yeah the state doesn't mess around with child safety.. if you ever see a school bus stopped with its red lights on.. don't pass it.. its like a $250 ticket


----------



## JCnGrace

PoptartShop said:


> What did you end up doing @*Tazzie* ?  I know, kinda glad I couldn't make it to the barn yesterday because it was so rainy & it would've been a yucky mess.
> 
> Definitely going riding tonight though.  It's in the 60's today, so I gotta enjoy it while I can...come Friday it'll be down in the 30's again.
> @*TuyaGirl* I hope you can work with her too! :smile:
> 
> I confess, I had such road rage this morning. People were just driving like complete idiots.
> There's an intersection where you can turn if the light is green (even if it's not the arrow of course) if nobody is coming. So, nobody was coming...at all. Nobody in the distance, etc. & these 2 cars just wouldn't GO! I beeped once, I'm like TURN ALREADY WHAT THE HECK! I was so mad. :lol: Just hate that. Then, when the arrow finally came, they were crawling out of the lane like snails. LIKE GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL. Idiots I tell you. Like nobody's there...go. If someone's coming, wait. If not? GO GO GO.


I get road rage about every time I get behind the wheel. Thankfully, I can control myself enough that I only rant and rave at them with my window closed and do not try to do something dangerous to the person causing it. LOL My biggest pet peeve is when the car in front of you crawls when you're at a double yellow line and then speeds up in a passing zone. That seems to be a hobby of a lot of people in these parts.



RennyPatch said:


> oh and I guess I'm hijacking this thread today JC I am like 2 hours from you.. I have friends I ride with from that general area, once I get my trailer in check and figure out a tow vehicle I'm going to go ride some trails down that area


That's cool @RennyPatch, we have some good riding around here and nice campgrounds too if your gang wants to make a weekend of it. 

I wish we could give our bus driver a ticket. LOL She drives like a bat out of hell on our curvy & hilly road and if you meet her on the road you better pull over into the ditch cause she sure is heck isn't going to move over to her own side of the road. If I had kids I think I'd be driving them to school myself.



carshon said:


> I must confess I went to bed mad at hubby and woke up mad at hubby.
> 
> I hate that feeling but just am not over what happened yet.


I just stay mad at mine all the time to save myself from being on an emotional roller coaster. LOL, not really, but I do stay mad longer than he does. I hope you get things right side up soon.


----------



## gingerscout

ugh wife mad all the time.. did my wife go to the same school JC?.. that seems to be her at times too..LOL


----------



## PoptartShop

*shrugs* can't relate because I'm single but...FOOD USUALLY HELPS. LOL! Get them a pizza. :lol:

I confess, I'm about to eat a yummy classic PB&J...YUM!


----------



## Tazzie

PoptartShop said:


> I'm an idiot. LOL don't know why I assumed you were off today. :lol:
> Yeah, I am probably NOT riding this weekend because the ground will be too hard, since it's going to be extra cold all weekend. :/
> The rain does suck. I think if you bundle up this weekend it'll be fine though
> @carshon sorry to hear that. :/ Maybe try talking tonight once things cool off?


It's all good! It's a busy week too, so definitely not off haha! I'm really hoping we can get some ok work in on Saturday. Things are up in the air though with Nick's grandma, so I've slowly started making alternative plans for things (mainly, finding my horse a ride down to Shelbyville, and having my best friend agree to show her for me in case things are planned for next weekend)



RennyPatch said:


> yeah the state doesn't mess around with child safety.. if you ever see a school bus stopped with its red lights on.. don't pass it.. its like a $250 ticket


I'd pretty much rather drop dead than dare pass a school bus with it's lights on. I stop and pull over for all emergency vehicles. I don't mess around with them. Just last week I sat waiting in my lane waiting to go home because there was an ambulance loading a little old lady onto a stretcher and bringing her to the ambulance. It was double yellow on a blind curve, so wasn't about to go around. An EMT came and waved us around, but I'd have been content to sit and wait. Seriously, no reason to rush around buses and emergency vehicles. Where I'm going is not nearly as important as where they are going.

And Nick's dad and all the siblings (and their spouses) are meeting with hospice today. Going to try to encourage Nick to go visit. Even if she's sleeping and won't wake up, I'm sure she'd appreciate if her grandsons and daughters stopped to visit. Gah, choking up about this. We all know this is the reality, but ugh.


----------



## PoptartShop

@RennyPatch oh yeah I always stop for school buses too. Always. & emergency vehicles, I always slow down or pull over.  If I ever see someone passing them, it really angers me. Not worth it at all. >:| 

Awww, I know that's really hard to deal with @Tazzie.  *hugs* It would be good for him to go see her though. Won't be the easiest thing but she will know inside that they are there with her. That's really sad. :/ No matter how old someone is, it is never easy losing them. Keeping your family in my thoughts! <3

That's good you have someone who can ride Izzie if you are unable to show her that day though, you have a backup plan. :smile: 

It's busy at my job too. Stayed late yesterday to get work done, but I'm still a bit behind. At least it's Wednesday, almost almost almost Friday.

1 more hour then I'm outta here & going to the barn for a ride. Just sucks this weekend will be super cold/in the 30's...like how? It's 63 right now. Of COURSE when I have to work all day, it's nice out...that's how life goes haha. I'm sick of the flip-floppy weather.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@Tazzie I am sorry you are having a hard time dealing with grandma. Having everyone visitting her sounds nice, maybe she can't react but listen? Sorry if I am saying something really silly, but I've read somewhere the ability of hearing is one of the last things we loose.
And if Tazzie is surefooted why not ride if the wind gets calmer? Maybe by the weekend it will be better. I don't ride for months because Tuya is a mess trying to keep balance on mud, even at a walk, alone in pasture I've seen her literally tip toeing, so better not, it is scary to look down and see her legs mud skiing.
@PoptartShop I get road rage everytime I grab the wheel. The misuse of blinkers drives me crazy!! And sloooow drivers. Heck, I get walking rage behind people walking slowly  
@RennyPatch your pony is shedding a lot compared to mine. Loved the last picture, like "watcha doing?" lol


----------



## SwissMiss

Road rage? Tell me about it! I live in a "Certified Retirement City" in the South and my European driving style is getting in the way on a regular basis... But honestly, who needs 15 s to realize that the traffic light turned GREEN?!


----------



## cbar

@Tazzie, really sorry to hear about your hubby's Grandma. It is hard going through times like these; it sounds like Grandma has a wonderful support system (and you guys too!) She sounds like such an amazing woman! 

I confess that I am in a $hit mood today. Work is making me angry, and it's been so cold & snowy that it's near impossible to do anything with the horses. 

I'm supposed to go into the office tomorrow for work, but I'm thinking of using a silly excuse (cough, cough) to just be able to stay home and work. Besides, I'm far more productive when I get to work from home anyway. The atmosphere in the office just feels so....stressy & negative lately.
@TuyaGirl, I also get really angry when I'm stuck walking behind slow-moving people. Like, HUGEST pet peeve ever! I think that is why I avoid shopping malls.


----------



## Tazzie

PoptartShop said:


> @RennyPatch oh yeah I always stop for school buses too. Always. & emergency vehicles, I always slow down or pull over.  If I ever see someone passing them, it really angers me. Not worth it at all. >:|
> 
> Awww, I know that's really hard to deal with @Tazzie.  *hugs* It would be good for him to go see her though. Won't be the easiest thing but she will know inside that they are there with her. That's really sad. :/ No matter how old someone is, it is never easy losing them. Keeping your family in my thoughts! <3
> 
> That's good you have someone who can ride Izzie if you are unable to show her that day though, you have a backup plan. :smile:
> 
> It's busy at my job too. Stayed late yesterday to get work done, but I'm still a bit behind. At least it's Wednesday, almost almost almost Friday.
> 
> 1 more hour then I'm outta here & going to the barn for a ride. Just sucks this weekend will be super cold/in the 30's...like how? It's 63 right now. Of COURSE when I have to work all day, it's nice out...that's how life goes haha. I'm sick of the flip-floppy weather.


I'm handling it alright, I just was a bit overwhelmed for a moment. Nick is handling it better than I thought he would. I asked him if he's ok, and he said "yeah, I'm ok. She had a good, long life." So he's ok. And yeah, that's how my mind works. I always prepare for worst case scenarios. I have back up plans for the next three weekends just in case. I can't not prepare....

And ughhh, I want it to be Friday SOOO bad. I'm so tired already and I have four more plates to finish over the next two days. Just so tired....



TuyaGirl said:


> @Tazzie I am sorry you are having a hard time dealing with grandma. Having everyone visitting her sounds nice, maybe she can't react but listen? Sorry if I am saying something really silly, but I've read somewhere the ability of hearing is one of the last things we loose.
> And if Tazzie is surefooted why not ride if the wind gets calmer? Maybe by the weekend it will be better. I don't ride for months because Tuya is a mess trying to keep balance on mud, even at a walk, alone in pasture I've seen her literally tip toeing, so better not, it is scary to look down and see her legs mud skiing.
> @PoptartShop I get road rage everytime I grab the wheel. The misuse of blinkers drives me crazy!! And sloooow drivers. Heck, I get walking rage behind people walking slowly
> @RennyPatch your pony is shedding a lot compared to mine. Loved the last picture, like "watcha doing?" lol


He didn't want to go visit. And I'm not pushing him to do something he doesn't want to do. We were there last night, and maybe he will go tomorrow. I don't know.

And Izzie  Tazzie is my high school nickname lol and she really isn't. She hasn't been worked in over two weeks at this point, and she gets a bit... excited. We are on a clay base here, so it's SUPER slick. So, we are giving it a few days to see if it'll dry out, and shoot for riding on Saturday.



cbar said:


> @Tazzie, really sorry to hear about your hubby's Grandma. It is hard going through times like these; it sounds like Grandma has a wonderful support system (and you guys too!) She sounds like such an amazing woman!
> 
> I confess that I am in a $hit mood today. Work is making me angry, and it's been so cold & snowy that it's near impossible to do anything with the horses.
> 
> I'm supposed to go into the office tomorrow for work, but I'm thinking of using a silly excuse (cough, cough) to just be able to stay home and work. Besides, I'm far more productive when I get to work from home anyway. The atmosphere in the office just feels so....stressy & negative lately.
> @TuyaGirl, I also get really angry when I'm stuck walking behind slow-moving people. Like, HUGEST pet peeve ever! I think that is why I avoid shopping malls.


There is a lot of support around here, which is good. She really is, which is why it's tough. But Nick is thankfully handling it well. Which is at least a relief to me.

I would haha! Calling in sick is a good plan I think :lol:


----------



## JCnGrace

At least the wind is drying out the ground faster. We had 2 days of rain too but by this afternoon all but the churned up areas like gateways were pretty solid. I didn't even have to rinse off my mud boots after chores.


----------



## aubie

I confess to not posting in this thread even though it been going on a year. Don't know how or why I didn't.


----------



## gingerscout

its a fun topic @aubie we use it for general chit chat, and lots of nice people here


----------



## JCnGrace

aubie said:


> I confess to not posting in this thread even though it been going on a year. Don't know how or why I didn't.


Never too late to start @*aubie* !


----------



## PoptartShop

Come join us @*aubie* . :smile:

I confess, I had a GREAT great ride last night. So, Redz can act up sometimes, he can get a bit antsy & hard to control, basically he will throw his head & just go faster especially if it's close to dinnertime.
Last night, me and my friend were in the big pasture. I had such a nice, relaxed trot with him! 
Then she was like 'let's canter?' I was like sure why not. So, at first it was good but then he threw his head & wanted to go like a speed demon. So I pulled him in a circle, then I was like you know what...we are WORKING THROUGH THIS! Once he starts doing that I usually go 'ok, let's do something else' but last night I was like you know what, I need to work through it.
So, I was calm & relaxed, and I started to trot him. Took him about a minute but he calmed down. Then I was like okay, let's canter. So I did a canter circle in the field, and he at first did act antsy but a few seconds later he was FINE!!!!!!!!!! And we cantered the rest of the field like perfectly!  I ended on that note.
Like that's HUGE for him! Even his owner (my trainer) doesn't 'trust' him out in open fields because he will go off, but I am going to keep working on it. <3 Love him so much!!! Silly OTTB! 
When it's close to dinnertime he can get antsy. But hey, I like a challenge. LOL

AND I feel dumb, for some reason I thought Redz was turning 25 in a few weeks...he's actually only turning 24. :lol: My trainer was like, 'don't make him older than he is!' :rofl: 

Can't wait to ride again tonight.  Today's the last day of nice weather then it will be in the 30's again all week...yay.


----------



## Tazzie

@JCnGrace, I bet the wind did a world of good on the fields! Sucks it's going to rain AGAIN tonight. We just can't win here. I'm trying to get out to ride tonight, but it's not looking good :sad:
@PoptartShop, sounds like a fun ride! Love those oldies that are still going strong into their twenties!!

And blah. More bad news. Nick's grandma is being moved to hospice tonight or tomorrow and will have the feeding tube removed. So sadly we are reaching the end  I've been working to clear my schedule for the next or so in preparation. Made the tough decision to send Izzie down to my best friend this weekend since the chance of showing now is slim. And with the weather turning nasty cold, and all the rain the chance to ride is also slim. I'm trying desperately to get out tonight, but our friend/barn owner may have to help his brother set up a swing set (I would NEVER ask him to change his plans), and Nick is thinking of visiting his Grandma (which I will NOT stop him from that for my own selfish wishes). We had hoped to ride on Saturday morning, but Izzie may leave tomorrow night. I'm very fortunate to have a friend that would be willing to have her come there, leg her up a little (IE get the costume on her; my mare is a spaz and pretends she's NEVER seen a costume the first time you put it on her for the season...), and get her cleaned up. I've hit my emotional wall at this point. Legit working on holding back tears because it's just a bit too much. I feel better having a plan since the show is paid for (otherwise I'd just go "whatever, won't make this owe"), but ugh.


----------



## carshon

@Tazzie sorry to hear about Nick's Gma and the show. Sending a Cyber dose of good thougts

I must confess I am no longer really mad at hubby but still waiting on an apology that will never come. I live in a small rural community (about 70 houses- 150 people or so) I live down a dead end lane with 2 other houses one right at the end of the lane. My pasture and hay field wrap around his property. We have 8.25 acres and 4 horses and 4 cows. The cows have a pen that borders his property. He hates the cows and complains constantly about them. He has turned me into the state, checked my properties zoning and gone to our village board to complain. We made a concession and moved the summer pasture for cows further away from his home but this winter moved them back to that pasture (about 1 acre or so) it has been very mild (no snow) and lots of rain so the pen is churned up and muddy. Neighbor came over to complain about flies! Really it is early March is NW IL and there are no flies (yet) I told him these steers go in for processing mid April and that pen will be drug and reseeded and no animals will be put on it again until next winter - that should take care of any fly concerns he has. Hubby walks out and says - I agree with neighbor cows are smelly and we need to move them. This is after we had a HUGE blow up last year when neighbor complained then. Here is the thing. I LOVE my cows. I enjoy the babies we bring in and love to watch them grow. I like knowing where and how the food I eat was raised. Hubby grew up in town he is afraid of the cows - doesn't feed them or give them shots - that is all me. He then agrees with neighbor in front of me and is watching me just seethe. I feel like he threw me under the bus - because we had the same fight when neighbor complained before and State, Village etc told neighbor nothing they could do - we are zoned Ag and can have animals. I feel hubby should have backed me up - because he likes the steak he eats too and neighbor complains about everything - not just cows.

Now neighbor is threatening to go to the board again and ask them to pass an ordinance for no cows in village limits. This is a village where most homes have at least 1 acre of land. Hubby and I are OK again but I am still hurt he did not back me up to city neighbor that likes country views but does not like animals (horses included)


----------



## PoptartShop

Oh no @Tazzie.  so much going on for you & Nick right now. I'm so sorry. She did live a long, great life and that is good he is going to go visit him. And yes it is good your friend can show Izzie for you. I know you are dying to ride though, especially with all this going on, you need a horsey hug. 

It is a lot to take in at once, especially at such a busy time.


----------



## Mulefeather

@Tazzie – So sorry to hear about Nick’s grandmother. Even if she is not awake, they say that often they are in a “twilight sleep” and they can still hear/feel what is going on around them. I think it’s important to say goodbye no matter what, even if the person is unconscious. I know when my grandmother passed, she was completely unconscious on morphine due to being on a breathing tube, but I feel better knowing I said my goodbyes to her even then. It’s hard to see them like that, especially somebody you have so many strong memories of. I hope you also take some time for yourself to grieve and cry. 

I hope you still get to go to your show, but if not is there someone else who’d be willing to ride her in the show? Maybe if you can’t, call the show secretary and explain the situation and see if they’ll make a one-time exception on a refund for exceptional circumstances (a death in the family usually is one most people can sympathize with). I know it’s one more thing to do, but every penny counts when you’re saving for that farm. 

@PoptartShop – Redz sounds like a fun guy! I love older horses, they have done and seen it all, and sometimes still give you a run for your money! I worked with a 28 year old Morgan mare who gave me a run for my money in a groundwork clinic, and I later drove her. John the Belgian is 20 years old, and he’s still going strong. I can’t wait to ride him and drive him this season. It really makes such a huge difference in my mood and my enthusiasm for going up to know I will have a broke, experienced horse that’s trustworthy to work with. 

@aubie – Welcome! This is a really nice thread, I think a lot of us just like having a place where we can talk about anything! 


I now have two potential buyers coming to see Sully- one is confirmed coming out on Sunday, the other is trying to find a good day/time when she can come out with her kids’ schedules. They’re a pony club/4-H family that all rides together (adults and kids), and have access to a trainer in their barn. If they decide they really like him and feel comfortable working through his issues, I’m going to knock some money off his price for them. As an FFA alumni, I try to support kids in ag education as much as possible. I wouldn’t necessarily put him with a single 4-H kid as their project horse, but a family where the adults are involved and horse-experienced makes a lot of difference in my mind, especially with easy access to a trainer. All I can do is be up-front and honest about his issues.

Had someone ask me if he’d be appropriate for a therapy program. After I stopped laughing and changed my pants from wetting myself, I told them no, I would not consider him appropriate for that situation. 

Oh, and in speaking with John’s owner, we’re going to see how John and I get along. If we click, she said she’d consider selling him to me outright. So it’s possible the right guy for me was just across the aisleway all along! I enjoyed working with him before, and other than being a little antsy wanting to go, he was actually easier to work with than Sully has ever been. I’ll definitely be working with him to make sure he is rock-solid on standing to be mounted.


----------



## Tazzie

carshon said:


> @Tazzie sorry to hear about Nick's Gma and the show. Sending a Cyber dose of good thougts
> 
> I must confess I am no longer really mad at hubby but still waiting on an apology that will never come. I live in a small rural community (about 70 houses- 150 people or so) I live down a dead end lane with 2 other houses one right at the end of the lane. My pasture and hay field wrap around his property. We have 8.25 acres and 4 horses and 4 cows. The cows have a pen that borders his property. He hates the cows and complains constantly about them. He has turned me into the state, checked my properties zoning and gone to our village board to complain. We made a concession and moved the summer pasture for cows further away from his home but this winter moved them back to that pasture (about 1 acre or so) it has been very mild (no snow) and lots of rain so the pen is churned up and muddy. Neighbor came over to complain about flies! Really it is early March is NW IL and there are no flies (yet) I told him these steers go in for processing mid April and that pen will be drug and reseeded and no animals will be put on it again until next winter - that should take care of any fly concerns he has. Hubby walks out and says - I agree with neighbor cows are smelly and we need to move them. This is after we had a HUGE blow up last year when neighbor complained then. Here is the thing. I LOVE my cows. I enjoy the babies we bring in and love to watch them grow. I like knowing where and how the food I eat was raised. Hubby grew up in town he is afraid of the cows - doesn't feed them or give them shots - that is all me. He then agrees with neighbor in front of me and is watching me just seethe. I feel like he threw me under the bus - because we had the same fight when neighbor complained before and State, Village etc told neighbor nothing they could do - we are zoned Ag and can have animals. I feel hubby should have backed me up - because he likes the steak he eats too and neighbor complains about everything - not just cows.
> 
> Now neighbor is threatening to go to the board again and ask them to pass an ordinance for no cows in village limits. This is a village where most homes have at least 1 acre of land. Hubby and I are OK again but I am still hurt he did not back me up to city neighbor that likes country views but does not like animals (horses included)


Thanks. I've been trying to keep myself collected, but it's just hitting hard now. It doesn't help I'm totally exhausted, but man.

And wow. I'd be LIVID too. That's just very wrong and you have every right to be upset. I HATE when people are like that. I'm attaching a sign I think you should put up. Because to heck with them.



PoptartShop said:


> Oh no @Tazzie.  so much going on for you & Nick right now. I'm so sorry. She did live a long, great life and that is good he is going to go visit him. And yes it is good your friend can show Izzie for you. I know you are dying to ride though, especially with all this going on, you need a horsey hug.
> 
> It is a lot to take in at once, especially at such a busy time.


Thanks. We just don't know what the next few days to a week will bring. It takes the body roughly 8 days to starve (this coming from my mom who worked in a nursing home/hospice area), which is essentially what will be happening. It'll depend on her if she's ready to go and allows herself to go sooner, or if she takes that long to pass from starvation. Right now I'm praying she chooses to move on just because it'll be hard to visit knowing that is what is happening. I'm super emotional making the decision with Izzie right now. When I'm stressed, I want my pony. But I cannot ask Nick to be sitting in a field, freezing, watching me ride when he NEEDS to be with family at this time. Once I come to terms with this I'll be relieved since I trust my friend. I think of it this way. If I get to show, great, my mare will have had a few rides and will be ready. If I can't show, great, my friend and Izzie have ridden a few times together and they will be ready. It sucks, but it makes sense to me. Which will allow me to remove one stressor from my life and focus on the biggest stress right now.


----------



## Tazzie

Mulefeather said:


> @Tazzie – So sorry to hear about Nick’s grandmother. Even if she is not awake, they say that often they are in a “twilight sleep” and they can still hear/feel what is going on around them. I think it’s important to say goodbye no matter what, even if the person is unconscious. I know when my grandmother passed, she was completely unconscious on morphine due to being on a breathing tube, but I feel better knowing I said my goodbyes to her even then. It’s hard to see them like that, especially somebody you have so many strong memories of. I hope you also take some time for yourself to grieve and cry.
> 
> I hope you still get to go to your show, but if not is there someone else who’d be willing to ride her in the show? Maybe if you can’t, call the show secretary and explain the situation and see if they’ll make a one-time exception on a refund for exceptional circumstances (a death in the family usually is one most people can sympathize with). I know it’s one more thing to do, but every penny counts when you’re saving for that farm.


Yeah, he's visiting her tonight, and we will try and get up again tomorrow. Once she moves to the nursing home the kids can go with us. They can't right now since she's in TCU. It's tough.

I'm having my friend/BO haul Izzie down this weekend for my best friend to ride her a few times (and toss the costume on her) to get her ready. This way, if I can show, she's ready riding wise and most likely bathed. If I can't ride, my friend will have had a few rides on her and will be ready. This friend has shown her multiple times including to a couple of big wins. So I trust her 100%. I would cancel the show, but it will pay for itself with the KAHABA payout at the end of the year. So it'd be money I make back, and help in my points tally toward our high point which earns us more in the end. So I'm grateful I have my friends willing to do this for me.

And @carshon, I forgot the sign for you :lol:


----------



## Tazzie

Mulefeather said:


> I now have two potential buyers coming to see Sully- one is confirmed coming out on Sunday, the other is trying to find a good day/time when she can come out with her kids’ schedules. They’re a pony club/4-H family that all rides together (adults and kids), and have access to a trainer in their barn. If they decide they really like him and feel comfortable working through his issues, I’m going to knock some money off his price for them. As an FFA alumni, I try to support kids in ag education as much as possible. I wouldn’t necessarily put him with a single 4-H kid as their project horse, but a family where the adults are involved and horse-experienced makes a lot of difference in my mind, especially with easy access to a trainer. All I can do is be up-front and honest about his issues.
> 
> Had someone ask me if he’d be appropriate for a therapy program. After I stopped laughing and changed my pants from wetting myself, I told them no, I would not consider him appropriate for that situation.
> 
> Oh, and in speaking with John’s owner, we’re going to see how John and I get along. If we click, she said she’d consider selling him to me outright. So it’s possible the right guy for me was just across the aisleway all along! I enjoyed working with him before, and other than being a little antsy wanting to go, he was actually easier to work with than Sully has ever been. I’ll definitely be working with him to make sure he is rock-solid on standing to be mounted.


Whoops, missed this part! I'm glad you may have found a good fit for him! I definitely support knocking a bit off to help these kind of kids (the ones in 4-H, FFA, etc). And wow! Heck no on the therapy place!

That would be SO awesome! I sure hope you guys click!


----------



## JCnGrace

Tazzie said:


> @*JCnGrace* , I bet the wind did a world of good on the fields! Sucks it's going to rain AGAIN tonight. We just can't win here. I'm trying to get out to ride tonight, but it's not looking good :sad:
> 
> @*PoptartShop* , sounds like a fun ride! Love those oldies that are still going strong into their twenties!!
> 
> And blah. More bad news. Nick's grandma is being moved to hospice tonight or tomorrow and will have the feeding tube removed. So sadly we are reaching the end  I've been working to clear my schedule for the next or so in preparation. Made the tough decision to send Izzie down to my best friend this weekend since the chance of showing now is slim. And with the weather turning nasty cold, and all the rain the chance to ride is also slim. I'm trying desperately to get out tonight, but our friend/barn owner may have to help his brother set up a swing set (I would NEVER ask him to change his plans), and Nick is thinking of visiting his Grandma (which I will NOT stop him from that for my own selfish wishes). We had hoped to ride on Saturday morning, but Izzie may leave tomorrow night. I'm very fortunate to have a friend that would be willing to have her come there, leg her up a little (IE get the costume on her; my mare is a spaz and pretends she's NEVER seen a costume the first time you put it on her for the season...), and get her cleaned up. I've hit my emotional wall at this point. Legit working on holding back tears because it's just a bit too much. I feel better having a plan since the show is paid for (otherwise I'd just go "whatever, won't make this owe"), but ugh.


Hugs, hang in there @Tazzie. 

I want one of those signs, love it! 



carshon said:


> @*Tazzie* sorry to hear about Nick's Gma and the show. Sending a Cyber dose of good thougts
> 
> I must confess I am no longer really mad at hubby but still waiting on an apology that will never come. I live in a small rural community (about 70 houses- 150 people or so) I live down a dead end lane with 2 other houses one right at the end of the lane. My pasture and hay field wrap around his property. We have 8.25 acres and 4 horses and 4 cows. The cows have a pen that borders his property. He hates the cows and complains constantly about them. He has turned me into the state, checked my properties zoning and gone to our village board to complain. We made a concession and moved the summer pasture for cows further away from his home but this winter moved them back to that pasture (about 1 acre or so) it has been very mild (no snow) and lots of rain so the pen is churned up and muddy. Neighbor came over to complain about flies! Really it is early March is NW IL and there are no flies (yet) I told him these steers go in for processing mid April and that pen will be drug and reseeded and no animals will be put on it again until next winter - that should take care of any fly concerns he has. Hubby walks out and says - I agree with neighbor cows are smelly and we need to move them. This is after we had a HUGE blow up last year when neighbor complained then. Here is the thing. I LOVE my cows. I enjoy the babies we bring in and love to watch them grow. I like knowing where and how the food I eat was raised. Hubby grew up in town he is afraid of the cows - doesn't feed them or give them shots - that is all me. He then agrees with neighbor in front of me and is watching me just seethe. I feel like he threw me under the bus - because we had the same fight when neighbor complained before and State, Village etc told neighbor nothing they could do - we are zoned Ag and can have animals. I feel hubby should have backed me up - because he likes the steak he eats too and neighbor complains about everything - not just cows.
> 
> Now neighbor is threatening to go to the board again and ask them to pass an ordinance for no cows in village limits. This is a village where most homes have at least 1 acre of land. Hubby and I are OK again but I am still hurt he did not back me up to city neighbor that likes country views but does not like animals (horses included)


Sorry you have a neighbor like that who tries to interfere with your way of living. We had a feud with ours when he got mad that we let our farrier hunt mushrooms on OUR property. Not sure if he thinks he rules a kingdom or if he had the delusion that he paid for our farm or what but I was done with him after that. 

My hubby was raised in the city too and he hates it when I tell him he doesn't get country mindsets because he's a city boy. There's been several fights over the years centered on our different ways of thinking and I'm sure there'll be more in our future. You can't change them that's for sure and yes he should have had your back and told your neighbor to go take a flying leap.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@Tazzie (Sorry I messed up your name on previous post - at least we got to know where your username comes ) I am so sorry things will end like this. The way you explained how it will go just made me cringe. I will pray that she goes peacefully before that estimated period. I understand how much you would like to ride your mare right now in this difficult time, it seems to smoothe things, doesn't it? 
At least your Izzie can still participate in the show, you have a good friend there, ready to support you. All I can send from here is a big, strong hug.

@PoptartShop Seems you had a fun ride. And that you done the right thing by working on it instead of moving to a different exercise. I enjoy the oldie's excitement, when of course you can bring them back to you. Means they are feeling good 

@Mulefeather such great news, for you and Sully. Hopefully he will find a good home in there with that family.


Now back to work... meh


----------



## cbar

@Tazzie, that sign is awesome! Thank you for posting it. 

I am terribly sorry about all the things you are gong through right now. I can't imagine it is easy....at least you have a good friend who can take care of Izzie for you. I hope things go smoothly with Grandma - it is so hard to just sit by & wait. Hugs, and will be thinking of you & your family. 
@PoptartShop, that is great that Redz was feeling so good the other night. I love seeing the old guys kick up their heels once in awhile. My 19 yo had a moment yesterday...I went to let them out of the paddock into the field and he just took off running like the dickens. The other two were left behind...and poor Chevy just looked so confused since he didn't know where his buddy went. LOL.
@carshon, I would be super upset if I were in your shoes too. My b/f failed to stick up for me in a similar-type situation and it made me seethe for quite a while. Your neighbor sounds like a royal a-hole!


----------



## PoptartShop

@carshon I don't blame you for being upset. Your neighbor sounds like an arrogant a-hole, who needs to mind his business. People always have something to complain about. I bet if you got rid of the cows, he'd find something ELSE to whine about. Just keep doing what you are doing. I can't stand people like that. Screw them. & I agree, it would have been nice to have your hubby's support especially since that guy sounds like such a jerk. :/ Maybe he will come around and realize how horrible they are!
@TuyaGirl seriously, he acts like he's 10! :lol: Like, you wouldn't be able to tell he's 23 at all. He still has that racehorse attitude haha. 
@cbar yeah, sometimes he still thinks he's on the track. I'm like...it's been YEARS, you need to let it go LOL! Awww that's so cute!! 
@Mulefeather omg that would be awesome! I hope John is the one for you!


----------



## Tazzie

I'm working on it @JCnGrace. And I do love that sign!



TuyaGirl said:


> @Tazzie (Sorry I messed up your name on previous post - at least we got to know where your username comes ) I am so sorry things will end like this. The way you explained how it will go just made me cringe. I will pray that she goes peacefully before that estimated period. I understand how much you would like to ride your mare right now in this difficult time, it seems to smoothe things, doesn't it?
> At least your Izzie can still participate in the show, you have a good friend there, ready to support you. All I can send from here is a big, strong hug.


Lol, it's ok. It happens. I don't know that Nick knew my nickname was Tazzie when he wanted to name Izzie, Izzie lol it's from when I used to run track. I'd get so hyper and wound up before a race that my friends said I was like Taz the Tasmanian Devil. But I was a girl. So I became known as Tazzie :lol: yeah, it's a very tough situation, and I'm really hoping her will to move on is strong enough to go quickly and peacefully. Not that we want her to go, but the ending will be rough for us watching. The comfort care means she will be kept comfortable and will not feel any pain (that we are aware of).

But thank you for the hug. I just had a mini breakdown when my best friend just called me. Izzie is leaving tomorrow after our friend/BO gets off of work. I'm emotional that she's leaving, but I think what's really the case is that the stress about figuring out riding at some point next week is now gone, and has opened up that part of my emotion to allow the sadness to hit full force. I just have to say thank god for best friends who can read a text (a TEXT) and know you aren't ok. Not even a little bit. So she did what she could to remove one of my stress points. I'm super lucky to have her in my life.



cbar said:


> @Tazzie, that sign is awesome! Thank you for posting it.
> 
> I am terribly sorry about all the things you are gong through right now. I can't imagine it is easy....at least you have a good friend who can take care of Izzie for you. I hope things go smoothly with Grandma - it is so hard to just sit by & wait. Hugs, and will be thinking of you & your family.


I sure thought the sign was hilarious. The situation I feel warrants that sign :lol: it's such a shame when city folk want to come out and complain about a country lifestyle. Like, don't move out here then.

The sitting and waiting is the hardest part. Because you know the end is near. It's just hard. And yeah, she's my best friend. We may bicker about silly things, but we are both extremely strong, independent ladies. So, it's kind of bound to happen. But we both know if we send a text saying "I need you", the other will answer immediately, most often with a phone call.


----------



## PoptartShop

Definitely awesome that you have such good friends @Tazzie.  I know this is a hard time for you.  
That sign is hilarious. :lol: I love it!

I confess, last night I had another great ride. Cantered Redz in the huge pasture again, this time not in a circle, just going straight...and it was so relaxed and perfect!  He did not throw his head once or get antsy. Just have to keep working with him.  Love him to bits!
Then I spent about 20mins just giving him treats & hugging him. Also making him bow, because it's too adorable. :lol:

Tonight I won't be at the barn, because I have to run errands after work. Plus it's already snowing/raining right now & it's just gross out.
BYE-BYE nice weather...it was nice while it lasted, now it'll be 30ish the rest of the week into next week.

I'm sure my lesson will be cancelled AGAIN tomorrow morning because of the cold/hard footing. I will still go and see Redz though. I might hop on him for a few in the arena and do some light work. If not, then maybe some liberty stuff  

HAPPY FRIDAY EVERYONE!!!!!


----------



## Change

@Tazzie - - hang in there, Hon. Give Nick and the kids hugs and know we're all here when you need us. I'm glad you have such great friends to help with Izzie and take that bit of stress off you. 
@carshon - if my ex-husband had EVER sided against me on something like that, I might have divorced him earlier! As for your neighbor? I'd buy a few more steer and leave them next to his house ALL YEAR with a sign up saying, "If you don't like it, you're free to MOVE!" Gah! Or, since the field is muddy and churned up... maybe a few hogs? LOL! 

I don't have as much on my agenda this weekend as far as chores. We had a heck of a storm last night, so picking poop today is going to be a pain and the ground is pretty slick so I don't know if I'll saddle Tango. I'll look at Cally's leg before deciding whether she's up for a ride. Today marks two weeks since the surgery - but when I changed her bandage Wednesday night, it was still a bit scabby, so... we'll see. It's in the 60s today, will be in the high 40s tomorrow with the possibility of snow tomorrow night.... and then 50s again on Sunday. The weather this year has been just plain weird!


----------



## Mulefeather

@Tazzie – Hang in there, I know it’s hard. I’m happy you have such a great friend that you can trust to ride Izzie! 

@carshon – Ugh, that neighbor needs to mind his own business. You buy a property that backs up to a farm, you’re going to have to deal with farm stuff – smell, bugs, and looking at cows. I now understand why some people with animals want to be as far away as possible from neighbors. I keep telling Boyfriend that I want a place with some land later on so we’re private, but not super-isolated. Growing up we had issues with neighbors who either let their dogs roam, or the lady behind us who kept trying to get our dogs to attack her so she could sue us (guess she thought we had money)

As for hubby, that’s when you say, “You want to be friendly with the neighbor, but I KNOW WHERE YOU SLEEP, AND HE AIN’T GONNA HELP YOU.” Some guys don’t seem to get the message on that one!

@RennyPatch – How is your dad doing? I realized you had not given an update on that!

As for weekend plans, all I’ve got planned is to finish building my new guinea pig cage and get the girls installed upstairs in my craft room/office. My friend is coming over to use my washer and dryer tomorrow since her landlord recently raised the rates on their coin-op washer and dryer to three times what they were before, and we’re just going to hang out while I work on unboxing stuff that needs to go into the basement or kitchen.

After the guinea pigs are installed, the cat can finally have the run of the house. And I confess, someone near me is offering maine **** mix kittens and I am SO TEMPTED. Garnet does need a friend…


----------



## PoptartShop

@*Change* ugh, storms suck.  The weather has been weird here too. Snowing currently, but yesterday it was 60F! Makes zero sense.
@Mulefeather OMG they will love the new cage. That's exciting!  
Speaking of piggies, mine were being sooo cute running all around their cage last night, like they were on crack haha :lol:

I am not doing much this weekend myself. If my lesson is cancelled tomorrow, I will still probably go to the barn. Not sure if I'll ride if the ground is hard but we shall see. 
Sunday, going to my parents for dinner as always. I DO want to see a movie, just not sure what I want to see yet.
AND OH. Definitely having some wine this weekend! 

I confess, my boss is being a real jerk today. & set off some anxiety...I've been anxious today, not sure why since it comes & goes but ugh, oh well. :/ I hate anxiety!


----------



## cbar

@PoptartShop, I also hear a wine bottle calling my name. I am still in a funk....this weather definitely doesn't help. Not sure that booze is the answer, but I don't care. 

Wine will be my treat after my mileage run tomorrow....b/c that's how I roll.


----------



## PoptartShop

Yeah, I need a bottle of wine! I'm still a bit stuffed up but I think I can handle a glass or 2 of some red. 

Going grocery shopping after work, so I will definitely pick up a bottle.
That sounds like an awesome reward @cbar!


----------



## Mulefeather

I confess I want to know when we stopped being able to buy worming medicine for cats and dogs in the pet store. I went to the local one up the street and they tried to give me "homeopathic" wormer that needs to be given 3x a day for 14 days. Yes, because I totally want to wrestle medicine into an unwilling animal with daggers for feet 42 times to see results instead of one pill.


----------



## Captain Evil

Tazzie said:


> And blah. More bad news. Nick's grandma is being moved to hospice tonight or tomorrow and will have the feeding tube removed. So sadly we are reaching the end  I've been working to clear my schedule for the next or so in preparation. Made the tough decision to send Izzie down to my best friend this weekend....


This sounds all so hard. And no great options other than just getting through it. When my Grandma passed at 96 it felt way too soon, and I still miss her like the devil. Best thoughts to you and your family, and I hope you are back aboard the fabulous Miss Izzie soon.


----------



## JCnGrace

Mulefeather said:


> I confess I want to know when we stopped being able to buy worming medicine for cats and dogs in the pet store. I went to the local one up the street and they tried to give me "homeopathic" wormer that needs to be given 3x a day for 14 days. Yes, because I totally want to wrestle medicine into an unwilling animal with daggers for feet 42 times to see results instead of one pill.


You know, I've been noticing that my vet supply magazine hasn't been showing the wormer I get for my dog. I went on line and checked because of your post and you can still get it, although it wasn't the same brand but gets the same worms.


----------



## JCnGrace

I confess that life has been so humdrum here lately that I've not had anything to confess about. Haven't even needed my brain for anything so I've not had any brain farts either. LOL I think I need to go do something tomorrow. Maybe eat lunch out and go grocery shopping even though it will be Saturday (I usually avoid weekend crowds), anything other than vegetating.


----------



## Change

I confess I had a pretty good day yesterday, although I did cuss Tango a bit. I was pleasantly surprised to discover both horses relatively clean when I went out for chores yesterday. Little did I know they were just waiting on me to get out there... as I was shoveling the weekly compost donation, my pretty, _clean_, black boy walked down to one of the muddier areas of the yard, looked directly at me (to be sure I was watching), then dropped and rolled! Yeah, I fussed at him!

It was a beautiful day, but the ground was too slick to try riding Tango. I changed Cally's bandage, and while she's healing up very nicely, it's still a little too raw looking for me to be comfortable risking a ride. So. No riding. But I did sit on the nice warm blacktop of my driveway for a bit chatting with one of my neighbors while letting the horses graze in the upper yard. It was a pleasant day!

Today is cooler - only 42 for a high. We'll see how brave I get.


----------



## SwissMiss

I confess I miss my pony! 
It felt weird not having to go to the barn to feed... 1 week down


----------



## Change

@SwissMiss - are you still planning on going to Yellowhammer? Cally will be needing someone to ride her! (trails only - she's no distance horse)


----------



## SwissMiss

Change said:


> @SwissMiss - are you still planning on going to Yellowhammer? Cally will be needing someone to ride her! (trails only - she's no distance horse)


I wish :sad: DH is working and I can't really drag the kiddos along...


----------



## JCnGrace

No trip to town for me today. I've mentioned before about hubby's obsession with fuel points and I can't go to the store until tomorrow (actually later today) in order for him to get extra points.:icon_rolleyes: If only I had known I was going to create an OCD monster over when I went grocery shopping I never would have told him about the darn program! LOL


----------



## Change

LOL! @JCnGrace! I know what you mean, only I'm the monster! I love getting .10, .20, .30 or more off my gas. The down side is that I absolutely HATE grocery shopping. If it wasn't for the 4 dogs needing food, I'd probably get away with shopping at Dollar General every day.


----------



## JCnGrace

The saving is nice @Change and he would still get the regular savings no matter when I went but he wants the bonus points you get for doing the customer satisfaction survey and you can only do that like every 6 days and you only have so long to do it after the store visit so he can't just hold the receipt and call it in after 6 days. I think that's the gist of it anyway from listening to his rambles. LOL 

Anyway I won't be going today because of the time being all screwed up and I'm running behind on everything plus I need to do chores early today because my bull riding program is on at 5 and I'm not missing that for grocery shopping because I hate that chore too and was just using it as an excuse to get out and do something not because we're going to starve if I don't.


----------



## Captain Evil

I confess that I am sitting here in Boston at a dive convention, and am oping to win a trip to Raja Ampat. Ten days, liveaboard. DH says that he hopes I don't win it, beecause we could not afford the air fare anyway, but, what the heck. 

So far, no luck. I am hopeful anyway.


----------



## JCnGrace

Good luck @Captain Evil!


----------



## Captain Evil

So far, no luck, but DH did win a copy of National Geographic with a picture of President Obama snorkeling, and signed by. The author of the article... 

I think that is pretty cool, but he is not as excited as he might be. There are still more drawings to go, so we shall see.


----------



## JCnGrace

I managed to have a brain fart today, I sure couldn't go very long without one.

When I feed the minis I'm carrying their 3 little cups of oats and a can with some cat food for the cat that lives in their barn. Cherry the mini got cat food dumped in her feeder. LOL


----------



## TuyaGirl

Hi everyone!! 

I hate gossery shopping, it always takes so much longer than expected... Plus I always end on the slowest line to pay.
@Captain Evil did you win? Let us know 

The crazy weather is having fun messing with my program. Imagine 3 days of 25 degrees celcius followed by a weekend of crazy blowing wind. Freezing wind. That's right: dust and sand flying everywhere. And sometimes that's enough to leave Tuya with runny eyes, sometimes to the point where it looks like she was punched.
Plus I had nowhere to tie her because there were a lot of poles and a tractor in front of the tacking area - the new owner of the property is making a new big paddock to put his showjumping horses during the summer, and is going to let BO (I call him this for you to understand, he was never the real owner, just a responsible for taking care of the place) put some of his mares in there in the meaningwhile.
And on top of that what the heck was wrong with Tuya?? That mare was feeling the oats! And cranky. I went to check her and she was doing a perfect piaffe against the gate of her paddock, followed by strong kicks and pawing, neighing loudly, shaking neck, bla bla bla. She was sweating so I decided to bring her out. Old lady was so anxious that when I was openning the gate she threat to bite! After I took her out she immediately calmed down and started grazing on a patch of grass that was right by the gate. She could reach it from the inside if she wanted! So I just stood in there for a while making her company (the older gelding was around too but she could care less) and rubbing and smelling her hair, leaning on her, just enjoying her a bit, and then took her in, just too windy. She didn't paw to get out once, she just wanted to go in. Go figure... Anyway I came from the barn frustrated because once again I did nothing different. 
And Sunday the wind was even worst, so I just chatted with BO and helped with barn chores, he didn't do anything with his horses as well. 
They are cleaning the barn, taking off lots of junk that belonged to the previous owner and that he doesn't want either, so I was looking around and that's when I saw a cat's head. It was one of the original and first cats that was decorating on the sides of one of the two gates of the property (terrible description, sorry). The property is called grey cat, so it had this big (almost my arm size) grey cats, the gate itself has the sillouette (?) of two cats facing each other. I asked if I could take the cat with me, BO said sure, and although it is broken in half I love it and has a lot of meaning to me. There is also a whole one, BO is planning on putting him on his new barn when it is ready, if not he will give it to me. 

Speaking of cats, @Mulefeather will you bring the kitty home?


----------



## Captain Evil

Holy Cow!!! We are in some fierce traffic outside of Boston. Instead of going straight back to Maine we are heading south so DH can visit his Dad and go diving with one of his good buddies. DH's buddy is an author and underwater photographer, and on the cover of his latest book is a photo that I took! 

But the traffic is ferocious: DH is pounding the wheel with frustration! All he wants to do now is get back home to Maine. 

We did not win anything else in the rafffle, even though our chances were really good. I could almost taste the salt air of Raja Amput. In other years I have won two Go Pros, an underwater dive light, and best of all, a dive in the New England Aquarium.


----------



## PoptartShop

Happy Monday everyone!  Let me try to catch up here!
@Captain Evil aww, well at least you had fun that's all that matters! I'm sure traffic was crazy! :O & that's sooo cool about the photographer!!!  So awesome! You should feel proud! I'm sure it's beautiful! @JCnGrace gotta love brain farts! I have them at least once a day. :lol:
@TuyaGirl that sounds like horrible weather. Wind is the worst. Poor girly!! Glad you got her to calm down though. <3 She loves you! Aww that is so nice he let you have it! Very cool 
@SwissMiss awwww  I hope you get to ride soon!
@Change that's good you had a good day!!! Always fun even when you aren't riding just to hangout with the horses!

I confess, my weekend was OK...Saturday as figured, my lesson was cancelled because it was so cold. But I did end up riding. Just took Redz out & we rode in the pasture. Just me & him, was super nice! Yesterday, I was at Pepboys for like 4HRS!!!!!! Never going there again but it was closeby & I had a bad leak in one of my tires. They ended up plugging it for free because I waited so long. So that was a good thing I guess. :smile:

Work is already nuts today. Ugh. Guess it'll be a busy Monday!


----------



## Tazzie

Captain Evil said:


> This sounds all so hard. And no great options other than just getting through it. When my Grandma passed at 96 it felt way too soon, and I still miss her like the devil. Best thoughts to you and your family, and I hope you are back aboard the fabulous Miss Izzie soon.


Thanks Captain Evil. It's definitely hard. She went into hospice Thursday night where they pulled her feeding tube and IV, so we really don't have long with her. We visited her Saturday though, where the kids wished her a happy late birthday (she turned 95 on Friday) and danced for her. It was very cute. I don't know when/if Nick will visit again. I'm not one to force him to do things regardless of what my mother in law wishes. So it'll be him to decide when we go again.

On a different note, we had our awards banquet on Saturday  we did not win the categories we were nominated for, but I really wasn't too surprised by that. It's super hard to win a popularity contest when you're a lone man with no barn to back you :wink: but we still had a FABULOUS time!! And one of my best guy friends was inducted into the hall of fame!! He was trying not to cry and it was just so incredibly adorable :lol: and we played AHA (Arabian Horse Association) Feud haha! My team lost right away, but oh well! Least we had a whole lot of fun playing LOL!

Yesterday we moved my best friend from Columbus to Louisville. Well, just his big stuff that he wanted in storage. We borrowed our friend/barn owners trailer and got it all down there. We ended up not far from my other best friend who has Izzie, so we stopped in for a visit  and to drop the trailer off there so she can come home either Sunday or Monday. Gave her a good grooming, which was balm for the soul. And she groomed me back, the silly goose. She's truly the only horse I've ever trusted to never bite me since she's never even tried to. Even though we literally gave her handfuls of treats Thursday and Friday night (Friday was me saying goodbye, and Thursday was Nick doing the same; he won't admit it, but he misses her when she leaves too).

Oh, and got my rings cleaned Saturday morning :lol: I was yelled at for how NASTY they were. I don't normally wear them around Izzie, so I'm not sure how they get so gross!

I hope everyone else had a good weekend! I'd try to respond individually but this time change has me all sorts of messed up and beyond exhausted!

Fun pictures for you guys though 

This is one of the clubs I'm in through AHA: SAHIBA (Society for the Arabian Horse in the Bluegrass Area). It's the club I'm listed in through AHA, but I'm also in BAHA (Bluegrass Arabian Horse Association) because I love the members there too 










Nick and I with two of my guy friends (the one on Nick's other side is the one inducted into the hall of fame) with Goldie, the US Nationals 50th Anniversary Statue:










And finally, me with my baby girl yesterday  the name on the stall was there, clearly not Izzie :lol:


----------



## TuyaGirl

I just re-read my post and I cannot edit anymore, why on earth did I write gocery with ss? Ah, the joy of Mondays


----------



## gingerscout

I confess I was so busy this weekend I didn't have time to do much or post here.. its monday the 13th.. way worse than a Friday the 13th in my book.. the snow is coming down in buckets.. ice everywhere.. they didn't clear the roads at all.. my school was of course on time.. my daughters 2 hour delay... lovely saw 2 accidents as well, the good news is I finally have a trailer of my own.. its purdy..lol could use some paint, it was repainted at one time with a brush from maroon to bright red, and its flaking off around the edges, 4 tiny rust spots on whole trailer.. 2 on front 2 on back door.. no holes ( yay), new tires/ floors are 2 years old, new bearings/ wheels etc, frame is great, was inside kept so for a 99 its immaculate problem is my dads truck decided to break down on the way home.. gotta love fords... sheesh


----------



## gingerscout

and all you with arabians, I think you are lucky.. I think that is an awesome breed, yet 99% of the people I have worked with/ ride with won't even consider having one, I was told I wouldn't get help and disowned if I ever got one by someone before... which stinks because I would love to eventually ride one someday and maybe get into endurance.. and lets face it my 17 year old lazy as sin paint won't be a good candidate for it..ha ha ha


----------



## PoptartShop

@Tazzie really glad you guys got to visit her. & that's so cute & sweet of the kids to dance for her. Awww. <3 So adorable.

Glad you had a good time at the banquet, regardless. Sounds like a fun time!!!  Love the pictures. So glad you got to visit Izzie too, I'm sure that made your whole week better. Soooo cute. <3 LOL Toodles. :lol: & love your oufit. You look great!!
@RennyPatch yeah, we are supposed to get 5-8in of snow. They said 8-12 at first, now 5-8 starting at midnight tonight...not sure though, because they'll say 5-8 then we get like one inch. LOL. Never know what to believe!
They should've definitely cleared the roads. That's a shame. :/ But that's good you got your own trailer!! 

I confess, it's only like 9:30 & I'm already busy as heck at work...like why can't it just be a nice slow Monday...NOPE LOL phones are ringing off the hook. :lol:


----------



## Tazzie

RennyPatch said:


> I confess I was so busy this weekend I didn't have time to do much or post here.. its monday the 13th.. way worse than a Friday the 13th in my book.. the snow is coming down in buckets.. ice everywhere.. they didn't clear the roads at all.. my school was of course on time.. my daughters 2 hour delay... lovely saw 2 accidents as well, the good news is I finally have a trailer of my own.. its purdy..lol could use some paint, it was repainted at one time with a brush from maroon to bright red, and its flaking off around the edges, 4 tiny rust spots on whole trailer.. 2 on front 2 on back door.. no holes ( yay), new tires/ floors are 2 years old, new bearings/ wheels etc, frame is great, was inside kept so for a 99 its immaculate problem is my dads truck decided to break down on the way home.. gotta love fords... sheesh





RennyPatch said:


> and all you with arabians, I think you are lucky.. I think that is an awesome breed, yet 99% of the people I have worked with/ ride with won't even consider having one, I was told I wouldn't get help and disowned if I ever got one by someone before... which stinks because I would love to eventually ride one someday and maybe get into endurance.. and lets face it my 17 year old lazy as sin paint won't be a good candidate for it..ha ha ha


Pictures?? The trailer sounds awesome! And LOL oh yes about Fords...

As for Arabians, it seems a lot of people dislike them for stereotypes (spooky, snorty, etc) or they've been outsmarted by one. I haven't met a horse smarter than my mare, so I can see how they wouldn't be a good fit for some people! Have you never ridden one? If you're ever around Cincinnati, I'm just south of there. If the weather is decent, you're welcome to ride Izzie. She's only half, but she'll give you a good ride!



PoptartShop said:


> @Tazzie really glad you guys got to visit her. & that's so cute & sweet of the kids to dance for her. Awww. <3 So adorable.
> 
> Glad you had a good time at the banquet, regardless. Sounds like a fun time!!!  Love the pictures. So glad you got to visit Izzie too, I'm sure that made your whole week better. Soooo cute. <3 LOL Toodles. :lol: & love your oufit. You look great!!
> @RennyPatch yeah, we are supposed to get 5-8in of snow. They said 8-12 at first, now 5-8 starting at midnight tonight...not sure though, because they'll say 5-8 then we get like one inch. LOL. Never know what to believe!
> They should've definitely cleared the roads. That's a shame. :/ But that's good you got your own trailer!!
> 
> I confess, it's only like 9:30 & I'm already busy as heck at work...like why can't it just be a nice slow Monday...NOPE LOL phones are ringing off the hook. :lol:


It was very sweet  and they enjoy dancing, so it was fun. And thank you! The address is OLD (like, from when Nick and I started dating old), but it's my most comfortable dress. I wear it to most events since I hate buying new dresses :lol: and yes, it did make my week better  now I'll sit in anticipation for my friend's first ride on her. Hoping Izzie keeps her brains. She seemed nice and relaxed last night 

Blah, I couldn't handle phones! I much prefer hiding in the lab and people leaving me alone :lol: Good luck!!



TuyaGirl said:


> I just re-read my post and I cannot edit anymore, why on earth did I write gocery with ss? Ah, the joy of Mondays


I don't know, but I sure had a good chuckle over it! :lol:


----------



## Mulefeather

@TuyaGirl – Re: the kitty, I decided to wait until my house is a little more settled. I’m still working on getting furniture, painting, and unpacking, so I don’t want to add any more animals to the mix. But I did see a GORGEOUS long-haired black male cat for adoption at the same place I got Garnet. She does need a friend, she’s driving me a little nutty begging for attention all the time. 

@Captain Evil – Hope you won something cool! The National Geographic copy sounds really awesome. 

@PoptartShop – Glad you got to ride finally, and hope you are feeling better! I’m not looking forward to snow issues tonight and tomorrow – I hear you about the snow totals, it feels like it’s all over the place! We were supposed to get 1-3, then 5-8, now somewhere in the neighborhood of 15-16 inches. I need to stop out at the grocery store tonight, but I don’t need a whole lot. I guess if I don’t go to work tomorrow I’ll spend it cleaning and doing laundry!

@JCnGrace – I did notice you can still order it from places like vet supplies, but I’m guessing maybe pet stores aren’t willing to carry it because they’re worried about people overdosing their pets and then blaming the store. Or veterinarians are just trying to keep that sort of thing for themselves now, which I have also noticed in certain practices. 

@RennyPatch – YAY for trailer!! You need to find somebody with a sandblaster to take care of the rust spots. If you can spare the funds, a lot of auto body shops will repaint horse trailers. And I agree about Arabians. One of the first horses I ever really connected with was an old Anglo-Arab gelding at a farm my parents went to to buy straw, and he was just the gentlest thing. 


Good news, Sully sold yesterday! The girl who came out to look at him brought her trailer and he did great for her, so she took him. She was looking for a project and he’s definitely a project horse, but he put in some great behavior for her – caught, tacked up, rode and loaded with only minor issues - and I am so happy he’s going to a place where he will be used daily, and with somebody who has a lot of experience and time that can help make him into a great horse. He showed off that gorgeous movement when he was trying to figure out what to do with the shanked bit she was riding him with, I believe at the rescue he was used to an eggbutt snaffle. 

If anything, this experience did teach me that for my life and schedule now, I just need a really broke horse that knows it’s job and doesn’t mind sitting sometimes when I have other things going on. My BO is also allowing me to put the balance of this month’s board towards John’s board next month. I am really excited for the prospect of riding again! I also may get myself some wider stirrups, and a breast collar for John if he doesn’t have one already – I think part of my issue before with mounting is not feeling secure and worrying about the saddle slipping like it did a number of times when I was younger, riding in poorly-fitted saddles that rolled all over the place. Other than that, I definitely need to start getting back into shape- harnessing a draft horse is a workout in and of itself. I am just so excited to work with him again, he really is a great horse. I feel all the enthusiasm that had just dried up with Sully rushing back. I did so much thinking and soul-searching about whether or not to sell him, but I know it was the right choice. 

And Garnet is getting to the groomer this week. I let her cuddle up on the bed with me because she was whining so much yesterday, and I made the mistake of laying back on the pillow she’d snuggled up on. I woke up with purple, raised patches on my cheek. Thankfully they weren’t itchy or anything bad, and they went away fairly quickly. But she definitely needs a bath and a claw-trim.


----------



## gingerscout

congrats Mule.. glad he is going to a good home, yeah it sounded like the best option.. I am going to sand the chipping paint, and fix the few very small surface rust spots and either repaint it myself or find someone to do it
this is the only pic I have now.. its in a blizzard atm


----------



## TuyaGirl

So much going on!! 
@Tazzie it was good that you went to see grandma. Even if Nick does not come back it will settle his mind. I say this because I lost a brother to cancer when I was 17 years old (he was 31). I went to see him on final stage of disease, and as soon as I looked to him from far away I took off crying. Up to today I just hope he knows I've been there... 
Good you guys had fun and you got to be with your mare, it's good for our souls  And yes, as said you looked lovely in that dress.
@PoptartShop I really do like BO, he is like family and felt good to see how happy he was to give me the cat  I am on the phone today as well, and HATE it!! I enjoy talking to my people, and that's about it. And on a Monday? Just no. 
@RennyPatch congratulations on your new trailer. Looks great! I've seen much worst, it was a good deal.

And @Mulefeather so cool Sully went for a good home and behaved for the trial ride  things sorted out really quickly, now it's time to start working with the new horse  The cat will come later, things are coming along pretty nicely 

It is still pretty windy, gave me a headache... Now back to work


----------



## PoptartShop

@Tazzie yeah, it can be a pain at times. We used to have a receptionist, but she got laid off so I am the first one to answer calls until we get another.

People are just being so stupid today...for example, this one customer couldn't find their power button on their phone system...IT IS RIGHT THERE. LOL! :lol:
Definitely an annoying Monday for sure.

But, I did fill up my tank this morning. $2.05/gl...can't beat it! BJ's gas is awesome. 

I'm ready for lunchtime. At least half the day will be over. @Mulefeather I'm so glad he got sold & you found John in the process. Onto bigger & better things!  Congrats!! I am feeling better, but not fully of course haha, just a bit stuffy/nasally.
That's how I'm gonna spend my 'snow day' too...cleaning, laundry & NETFLIX LOL. Maybe we will get lucky!
@TuyaGirl me too, especially when dealing with idiots! :lol:


@RennyPatch what a cute little trailer! I like the color, it stands out.  Fancy fancy!


----------



## JCnGrace

TuyaGirl said:


> I just re-read my post and I cannot edit anymore, why on earth did I write gocery with ss? Ah, the joy of Mondays


I have stuff like that happen on this forum all the time. At least you can use the excuse that Portuguese is your first language, I only come off as illiterate. LOL 



RennyPatch said:


> I confess I was so busy this weekend I didn't have time to do much or post here.. its monday the 13th.. way worse than a Friday the 13th in my book.. the snow is coming down in buckets.. ice everywhere.. they didn't clear the roads at all.. my school was of course on time.. my daughters 2 hour delay... lovely saw 2 accidents as well, the good news is I finally have a trailer of my own.. its purdy..lol could use some paint, it was repainted at one time with a brush from maroon to bright red, and its flaking off around the edges, 4 tiny rust spots on whole trailer.. 2 on front 2 on back door.. no holes ( yay), new tires/ floors are 2 years old, new bearings/ wheels etc, frame is great, was inside kept so for a 99 its immaculate problem is my dads truck decided to break down on the way home.. gotta love fords... sheesh


We're only supposed to get flurries starting around 2:00 pm. Your trailer looks great, congrats! My first one was nothing but rust but I only paid $100 for it so what could I expect? LOL 



Tazzie said:


> Pictures?? The trailer sounds awesome! And LOL oh yes about Fords...
> 
> *As for Arabians, it seems a lot of people dislike them for stereotypes (spooky, snorty, etc) or they've been outsmarted by one. I haven't met a horse smarter than my mare, so I can see how they wouldn't be a good fit for some people! Have you never ridden one? If you're ever around Cincinnati, I'm just south of there. If the weather is decent, you're welcome to ride Izzie. She's only half, but she'll give you a good ride!*
> 
> 
> 
> It was very sweet  and they enjoy dancing, so it was fun. And thank you! The address is OLD (like, from when Nick and I started dating old), but it's my most comfortable dress. I wear it to most events since I hate buying new dresses :lol: and yes, it did make my week better  now I'll sit in anticipation for my friend's first ride on her. Hoping Izzie keeps her brains. She seemed nice and relaxed last night
> 
> Blah, I couldn't handle phones! I much prefer hiding in the lab and people leaving me alone :lol: Good luck!!
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know, but I sure had a good chuckle over it! :lol:


I had a chuckle over this because it reminded me of a recurring event from my childhood. I had a pony and my best friend had a 3/4 Arab, the other 1/4 of his bloodline was quarter horse, and she was pretty snooty about that 3/4's part. Being the wild little heathen I was, I'd always challenge her to race and beat her every time. She never did figure out the path I'd choose would have a turn in it which would allow me to win because she'd blow right past it. Sometimes those Arabs need a smarter owner. LOL

Actually she was very smart and grew up to be a lawyer but she didn't have a lick of common sense. I did this :rofl: one time when she started complaining about her son having no sense. 



Mulefeather said:


> @*TuyaGirl* – Re: the kitty, I decided to wait until my house is a little more settled. I’m still working on getting furniture, painting, and unpacking, so I don’t want to add any more animals to the mix. But I did see a GORGEOUS long-haired black male cat for adoption at the same place I got Garnet. She does need a friend, she’s driving me a little nutty begging for attention all the time.
> 
> @*Captain Evil* – Hope you won something cool! The National Geographic copy sounds really awesome.
> 
> @*PoptartShop* – Glad you got to ride finally, and hope you are feeling better! I’m not looking forward to snow issues tonight and tomorrow – I hear you about the snow totals, it feels like it’s all over the place! We were supposed to get 1-3, then 5-8, now somewhere in the neighborhood of 15-16 inches. I need to stop out at the grocery store tonight, but I don’t need a whole lot. I guess if I don’t go to work tomorrow I’ll spend it cleaning and doing laundry!
> 
> @*JCnGrace* – I did notice you can still order it from places like vet supplies, but I’m guessing maybe pet stores aren’t willing to carry it because they’re worried about people overdosing their pets and then blaming the store. Or veterinarians are just trying to keep that sort of thing for themselves now, which I have also noticed in certain practices.
> 
> @*RennyPatch* – YAY for trailer!! You need to find somebody with a sandblaster to take care of the rust spots. If you can spare the funds, a lot of auto body shops will repaint horse trailers. And I agree about Arabians. One of the first horses I ever really connected with was an old Anglo-Arab gelding at a farm my parents went to to buy straw, and he was just the gentlest thing.
> 
> 
> Good news, Sully sold yesterday! The girl who came out to look at him brought her trailer and he did great for her, so she took him. She was looking for a project and he’s definitely a project horse, but he put in some great behavior for her – caught, tacked up, rode and loaded with only minor issues - and I am so happy he’s going to a place where he will be used daily, and with somebody who has a lot of experience and time that can help make him into a great horse. He showed off that gorgeous movement when he was trying to figure out what to do with the shanked bit she was riding him with, I believe at the rescue he was used to an eggbutt snaffle.
> 
> If anything, this experience did teach me that for my life and schedule now, I just need a really broke horse that knows it’s job and doesn’t mind sitting sometimes when I have other things going on. My BO is also allowing me to put the balance of this month’s board towards John’s board next month. I am really excited for the prospect of riding again! I also may get myself some wider stirrups, and a breast collar for John if he doesn’t have one already – I think part of my issue before with mounting is not feeling secure and worrying about the saddle slipping like it did a number of times when I was younger, riding in poorly-fitted saddles that rolled all over the place. Other than that, I definitely need to start getting back into shape- harnessing a draft horse is a workout in and of itself. I am just so excited to work with him again, he really is a great horse. I feel all the enthusiasm that had just dried up with Sully rushing back. I did so much thinking and soul-searching about whether or not to sell him, but I know it was the right choice.
> 
> And Garnet is getting to the groomer this week. I let her cuddle up on the bed with me because she was whining so much yesterday, and I made the mistake of laying back on the pillow she’d snuggled up on. I woke up with purple, raised patches on my cheek. Thankfully they weren’t itchy or anything bad, and they went away fairly quickly. But she definitely needs a bath and a claw-trim.


Congrats on finding Sully a new home! We need pictures of John and you with the big grin on your face. I'm so glad that it all worked out for you.


----------



## JCnGrace

@RennyPatch, the weatherman lied it's snowing now and it isn't 2:00 yet and it's more than flurries. YUCK!


----------



## Mulefeather

Blech, yeah I just looked at snow totals for my area, we're supposed to get over a foot. As much as I'd like to not have to go to work tomorrow, I also hate shoveling out - but I also hate snow, period.


----------



## PoptartShop

I hate snow too. I hate how my car gets gross from the salty roads, I hate how it traps you in the house, etc...& I don't really have any sick days left so I kinda don't wanna miss work but then again...today's been nuts so maybe a day off would be nice. :lol: I felt like I wasted my whole day at Pepboy's yesterday. Ugh.


----------



## gingerscout

I just cheat.. 48 foot bus weighs 33k pounds.. I just go up and down the driveway 8-10x.. it warms up in a couple days usually and it melts.. I hate shoveling myself..lol


----------



## JCnGrace

It kept on and kept on snowing after I posted but it didn't stick so no shoveling required. My dog was unhappy he didn't get his 4-wheeler run but since the snow melted the second it hit you it was like you were getting rained on and I didn't want to get cold, wet and then sick. About every 30 minutes he comes up to me and whines to see if I'm ready to take him yet. Poor thing! LOL I think out of all of hubby's chores I had to take on I like this one the least because it makes me a nervous wreck. There's a reason I won't ride the horses on our road so I don't like being on them with the 4-wheeler any better plus the added distraction of a dog on a leash. I'd rather take him on a walk but walks don't make him happy, he wants to at the least jog and then have spurts of running.


----------



## Change

@RennyPatch - nice little trailer! I confess that my old, homemade gn trailer really needs some TLC on body work and a paint job. It has some rust as well, but the floors are sound and it hauls good.
@TuyaGirl - I always hated the winds the worst when I lived in the California high deserts. I never seemed to mind the 100F+ temps, but when we'd get winds that sometimes rivaled hurricane strength, it was sometimes hard to even open your eyes!
@Tazzie - I always enjoyed riding arabs, but swore I'd never own one again after having two that were altogether too doggone smart! The little mare would take about 2 days to figure out how to open her stall no matter how you locked it (shy of a pad lock)... but wouldn't stop there. She'd let the rest of the horses out, as well. She was a blast to ride, though. The yearling stallion was a nasty little cuss, though. Not really bad - just, well, let's say his testosterone levels came early and hit hard! He was a handful on the best days and never seemed to forget a bad behavior he got away with. Good behaviors, on the other hand, he managed to forget in 15 minutes. Beautiful little boy, though. I gelding him just shy of 2 years old and sold him a month later. I like my dumb ol' QHs (LOL!). They aren't really dumb, but don't seem as prone to using their smarts for getting into trouble! ;-)

I confess I feel so sorry for all of you dealing with snow while I'm whining about a couple days in the 40s with freezing temps overnight. We'll be back to the high 50s by the weekend with 70s predicted for next week.

I also confess that I'm going to be miserably tired all day today at work. Thing had a seizure around 4 this morning and I wasn't able to go back to sleep. It's 5:30 now and I'm already feeling the lack. It's going to be a LOOOONG day.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@Change oh, poor Thing :-( If you are already sleeping how do you notice he's not ok? Or were you awake? Hope he is feeling better by now.
Yes, it was one of those windy days, even with sunglasses on my eyes were full of dust and sand. I could hear the dirt hitting my car when I turned off the engine! And Tuya really gets affected by it. Swelling and running eyes, especially the right one. Hope you can see in the picture she even had it closed, this was taken a couple years ago after some windy days. She is probably locked in, as the strong winds are still blowing


----------



## carshon

I must confess that last nights board meeting went better than expected. Complaining neighbor could not get an ordinance passed to ban cows in the village limits. He did complain loudly though - and all ended up that we need to work together to resolve the issue as it is "personal" and not village business. Man how I hate that man! but for the sake of peace we will move fence back 50 feet or so and see how it goes. Neighbor made the silliest comment and was met with looks of contempt from a couple members.

I wish that guy would move - but it is doubtful


----------



## 6gun Kid

I have been fairly absent for a couple of weeks, but it is good to be back. Dealing with the aftermath of custody hearing, adoption proceedings, and up coming criminal trial. Not to mention work has just been insane! 3 straight weeks of 60+ hrs. Uncle Sam loves me, come payday!
@Tazzie. I am not fond of Arabians, I don't like their looks, but I am impressed with their smarts and endurance for sure! @RennyPatch if you do decide to sandblast the trailer, do it yourself. You can rent the blaster, for 30 or so bucks a day and buy the play sand from home depot or lows for 3 bucks a bag. Just park your trailer on a big tarp, and get to blasting. @carshon, I would tell the neighbor to F off, and deal with cows. And for everybody dealing with snow, that is why I live in Texas!


----------



## Tazzie

TuyaGirl said:


> So much going on!!
> 
> @Tazzie it was good that you went to see grandma. Even if Nick does not come back it will settle his mind. I say this because I lost a brother to cancer when I was 17 years old (he was 31). I went to see him on final stage of disease, and as soon as I looked to him from far away I took off crying. Up to today I just hope he knows I've been there...
> Good you guys had fun and you got to be with your mare, it's good for our souls  And yes, as said you looked lovely in that dress


Yeah, I'm not sure if he'd have the chance now if he wanted to. Nick's stepmom told me last night that they are on call for the "call the family in" phone call. Which is sad and a bit jarring since we were just told yesterday she was going strong and could still be here for the next 2-3 days or until the weekend. But I won't be pushing anything. And definitely is good for our souls. Nice to have some snuggle time. And thank you 



JCnGrace said:


> I had a chuckle over this because it reminded me of a recurring event from my childhood. I had a pony and my best friend had a 3/4 Arab, the other 1/4 of his bloodline was quarter horse, and she was pretty snooty about that 3/4's part. Being the wild little heathen I was, I'd always challenge her to race and beat her every time. She never did figure out the path I'd choose would have a turn in it which would allow me to win because she'd blow right past it. Sometimes those Arabs need a smarter owner. LOL
> 
> Actually she was very smart and grew up to be a lawyer but she didn't have a lick of common sense. I did this :rofl: one time when she started complaining about her son having no sense.


LOL, that's funny! I've known a lot of people complain about them, and it's usually because they tried to make them do something they didn't want to do. You have to make it THEIR idea :lol: and funny about the son too LOL



Change said:


> @ [MENTION=27879]Tazzie - I always enjoyed riding arabs, but swore I'd never own one again after having two that were altogether too doggone smart! The little mare would take about 2 days to figure out how to open her stall no matter how you locked it (shy of a pad lock)... but wouldn't stop there. She'd let the rest of the horses out, as well. She was a blast to ride, though. The yearling stallion was a nasty little cuss, though. Not really bad - just, well, let's say his testosterone levels came early and hit hard! He was a handful on the best days and never seemed to forget a bad behavior he got away with. Good behaviors, on the other hand, he managed to forget in 15 minutes. Beautiful little boy, though. I gelding him just shy of 2 years old and sold him a month later. I like my dumb ol' QHs (LOL!). They aren't really dumb, but don't seem as prone to using their smarts for getting into trouble! ;-)
> 
> I confess I feel so sorry for all of you dealing with snow while I'm whining about a couple days in the 40s with freezing temps overnight. We'll be back to the high 50s by the weekend with 70s predicted for next week.
> 
> I also confess that I'm going to be miserably tired all day today at work. Thing had a seizure around 4 this morning and I wasn't able to go back to sleep. It's 5:30 now and I'm already feeling the lack. It's going to be a LOOOONG day.


Yeah, I was eh about the one I first leased, but man did she teach me what a good seat was. I've always liked Arabs though, and fit better with their personalities. I may never own something else again :lol: and yeah, I'd never want a stud colt. I'll stick to mares and geldings :lol:

And oh no!! How's Thing doing?



carshon said:


> I must confess that last nights board meeting went better than expected. Complaining neighbor could not get an ordinance passed to ban cows in the village limits. He did complain loudly though - and all ended up that we need to work together to resolve the issue as it is "personal" and not village business. Man how I hate that man! but for the sake of peace we will move fence back 50 feet or so and see how it goes. Neighbor made the silliest comment and was met with looks of contempt from a couple members.
> 
> I wish that guy would move - but it is doubtful


That guy just sounds horrible. I'm sorry you have to deal with him :/



6gun Kid said:


> I have been fairly absent for a couple of weeks, but it is good to be back. Dealing with the aftermath of custody hearing, adoption proceedings, and up coming criminal trial. Not to mention work has just been insane! 3 straight weeks of 60+ hrs. Uncle Sam loves me, come payday!
> @Tazzie. I am not fond of Arabians, I don't like their looks, but I am impressed with their smarts and endurance for sure! @RennyPatch if you do decide to sandblast the trailer, do it yourself. You can rent the blaster, for 30 or so bucks a day and buy the play sand from home depot or lows for 3 bucks a bag. Just park your trailer on a big tarp, and get to blasting. @carshon, I would tell the neighbor to F off, and deal with cows. And for everybody dealing with snow, that is why I live in Texas!


Haha, yeah, there's that too. You need to like the looks of what you're riding! It's why I'm thankful there are so many different breeds to choose from, and why I've tried to never shove Arabs down throats saying they are the best :lol: heck, my husband now wants a gaited horse and that was something I NEVER figured we would own! This is why I keep my open mind :lol: but they definitely are too smart for their own good some days... (Arabs)

And I'm worn out. Kaleb came home with a stomach bug. Took us until 8:15 last night to be able to get fluids into him. Just miserable. But he woke up feeling better, so that's good! And now I keep checking my phone for the news I know will be happening soon :sad:


----------



## JCnGrace

@Change , good luck with Thing. If I remember right doesn't he tend to have several seizures in a row? It may be a while before you get a good nights sleep if it is. Jingles that he doesn't!


----------



## JCnGrace

carshon said:


> I must confess that last nights board meeting went better than expected. Complaining neighbor could not get an ordinance passed to ban cows in the village limits. He did complain loudly though - and all ended up that we need to work together to resolve the issue as it is "personal" and not village business. Man how I hate that man! but for the sake of peace we will move fence back 50 feet or so and see how it goes. Neighbor made the silliest comment and was met with looks of contempt from a couple members.
> 
> I wish that guy would move - but it is doubtful


No way!!! Do not move your fence back because he then sounds like the type that would think that extra 50 ft was his, then start complaining again about livestock being right next to his property. If you feel you must do something (I sure wouldn't as long as I was within my rights) then keep the property line fence and run a new one inside it.


----------



## carshon

Had to move my fence back in order to make sure the board did not pass an ordinance saying no cows at all. Trying to avoid the board taking any action and just leaving this as a neighborly disagreement. This guy is an *** Hat and is persistent if I push back too hard it could bite me in the bum

I must confess that evil man on my shoulder is hoping for the proverbial lightning strike for my neighbor


----------



## Captain Evil

JCnGrace said:


> No way!!! Do not move your fence back because he then sounds like the type that would think that extra 50 ft was his, then start complaining again about livestock being right next to his property. If you feel you must do something (I sure wouldn't as long as I was within my rights) then keep the property line fence and run a new one inside it.


Oh, I agree. Or, he might take it as a sign that you agree with him that the cows are a problem. I hate it when people move to the country, and then start complaining about actually living in the country.

A while ago I mentioned that DH is having a photo I took of him a while ago used on a banner; they also put it in their brochure. Here is part of that brochure:









And then a picture I took of DH and two friends was used for the cover of a book one of the friends (the underwater photographer) wrote. He's the guy who looks like Alice Cooper. The other guy trains military divers for the Canadian Navy Seals, or whatever the Canadian equivalent is. This is the photo:


----------



## PoptartShop

Ah! I have a lot to catch-up on. 
Well. I confess, it didn't snow much. Only a few inches BUT! We did get a lot of icing/hail, so the office closed today. Woooo day off!
I've been Netflixing, drinking wine & doing laundry all day...pretty nice day off! LOL. It's really windy right now but that's about it. The snow stopped around 2PM. 

Just binge-watching Heartland!


----------



## LittleBayMare

PoptartShop said:


> Ah! I have a lot to catch-up on.
> Well. I confess, it didn't snow much. Only a few inches BUT! We did get a lot of icing/hail, so the office closed today. Woooo day off!
> I've been Netflixing, drinking wine & doing laundry all day...pretty nice day off! LOL. It's really windy right now but that's about it. The snow stopped around 2PM.
> 
> Just binge-watching Heartland!


I think I got all your snow. Would you like me to send you some? We've got more than enough to go around.









This is as of an hour ago and it's _still_ snowing and starting to blow like mad.

I confess that I did something useful with my snow day and listed my barrel saddle on ebay.


----------



## cbar

I had a lot of reading to do to catch up with everyone! Sadly, my weekend was uneventful. It was cold & snowy here...and now it is +5 (go figure). 

My weekend consisted of running, drinking wine, feeling like crap b/c of the wine, and grocery shopping.

I also had to break the news to my cousin that Europe is a no-go for me this fall. Too much to do around here and not enough $$$. Totally a first wold problem though. 

Congrats on selling Sully so quickly @Mulefeather! I was surprised to read that he had found a good home so quickly - that is awesome! 
@RennyPatch - the trailer looks fantastic. I'm sure you will put it to great use. It looks like it is in great condition. Nice work! 
@Tazzie, those are great pictures. Glad you guys got out and had some fun! Great story about the kids dancing for Grandma too.


----------



## Lylly

All I hear from my doctor lately is loose a few lbs and strengthen your core. So what do I do, start looking for a horse lol Exercise is a word I never use, but "work" that I can handle 
good old fashion fence fixing, hay throwing, catching, feeding, brushing then of course riding. Ahhh feels like a few lbs shedding already. I do have my trusty 'walking stick' handy for when I throw my hip lol


----------



## JCnGrace

Captain Evil said:


> Oh, I agree. Or, he might take it as a sign that you agree with him that the cows are a problem. I hate it when people move to the country, and then start complaining about actually living in the country.
> 
> A while ago I mentioned that DH is having a photo I took of him a while ago used on a banner; they also put it in their brochure. Here is part of that brochure:
> 
> View attachment 874402
> 
> 
> And then a picture I took of DH and two friends was used for the cover of a book one of the friends (the underwater photographer) wrote. He's the guy who looks like Alice Cooper. The other guy trains military divers for the Canadian Navy Seals, or whatever the Canadian equivalent is. This is the photo:
> 
> View attachment 874418


How does he keep the uncovered part of his face from freezing?



Lylly said:


> All I hear from my doctor lately is loose a few lbs and strengthen your core. So what do I do, start looking for a horse lol Exercise is a word I never use, but "work" that I can handle
> good old fashion fence fixing, hay throwing, catching, feeding, brushing then of course riding. Ahhh feels like a few lbs shedding already. I do have my trusty 'walking stick' handy for when I throw my hip lol


Come south my friend and I'll put you to work!:twisted:


----------



## JCnGrace

Hubby must have heard me griping to you all last night because he took the dog tonight, YAY!!!!

He says he has no pain anymore in his hip he just feels very weak and tired. For some reason, even though I've told him, he doesn't understand that since he quit doing anything very physical for several months before his surgery and since surgery, other than going to rehab, he sits around that it will take some time to rebuild his strength and stamina. Heck, he didn't stay down this long after his open heart surgery so he's never had to deal with trying to build back up. I'm not the only impatient person in this family. LOL

Tonight he wanted to know what took me so long to get chores done. When I told him I had to bring hay up for the minis he was all "why didn't you get my help with the 4-wheeler and trailer?"... Confession: I CANNOT back that trailer to save my soul... Answer was I didn't get it in a position where I needed to back it. LOL I might have had to carry the bales a bit further but a little extra work is good for me.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

Hi everyone. I have been peeping in and just took a while to catch up here. I am finding it hard to be enthusiastic about anything tbh.

@Tassie, so sorry to hear about Nick's gran. The most you can hope now is she has no pain. You will all cope, though it will hit each of you differently. :hug: to you all.
@carshon the cows problem must be really frustrating, but you want to make your man understand you expect him to have your back no matter what you are arguing about. If you never know when or whether he has your back and it happens with any sort of regularity it undermines your trust, which is potentially a downhill slide. When something serious crops up will you know for sure he will have your back?
@Mulefeather sorry it didn't work out with Sully. But it sounds like you have done the right thing so I hope John really works out for you.
@Cherrij sorry to hear Grand is lame again, I hope your vet can determine what the problem is.

I confess everything seems so abstract to me at the moment. Not only the funeral but I have to move house because I can't afford this one on my own and though it has been suggested, i do not want a boarder. And it turns out that our families who I thought were pretty close...well Rua's daughters have been really awful so in effect I have lost half my family not just my partner. (He has 3 girls, I have girl & boy, and we have son together). I can deal with stuff if it happens one thing at a time but if it comes from all directions or is complicated I just freak out and can't function. I so badly want to cry but I just have this knot in my stomach and get choked up. I have to be out of here weekend of 24th and I've had to sell a sh*t load of gear (heaps of stereo stuff) and will technically be homeless for a while...I am moving my stuff (and leftover unsold stuff) to my daughters in Taumaranui some 3 hours from here. Will stay there for a week and go up North to my sisters for a bit (maybe two or three weeks). After that I will have to make some serious decisions and find some work. Then I can start towards making the horse dream a reality. But right now it is hard to focus on anything, nothing seems important, and I feel like my life has been built on sand.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@ShirtHotTeez at this hard time just make use of your signature. I am sorry you are going through this and wish things were more easygoing after your loss. It's all temporary and you will find a good place to live. And you will get that TB as well, sooner than you think. That is my belief.

@Tazzie I know the feeling of waiting for 'the call'. We've been through it yesterday. A distant relative with terminal cancer. I hate that disease!! So to the funeral we went, something I also dislike a lot, makes me sad and remember all the ones that were gone.


Maybe because of that I dreamed Tuya had died, she was in harness training (never tried that and never will), hit her head and broke her neck. The feeling was beyond words, glad I woke up! And she was grey, but I knew it was her, tricky mind 

@Lylly the workout related to horses is the one I prefer. Put me doing all the barn chores and I'm delighted about it, put me cleaning the house and I'll be cranky and bored. Sometimes I go for long walks, but I confess I've been quite lazy lately...


Still very windy in here, but temperatures are rising again, let's see it this is it


----------



## PoptartShop

@JCnGrace I'm glad your hubby is feeling better & recovering smoothly.  Men can definitely be impatient! LOL. Yeah, he will feel back to his normal self soon! It does take time.
@ShirtHotTeez I am so sorry you are dealing with all of this. I really hope things look up for you soon. Usually when we go through hard times, something really good happens. *hugs* Don't lose your focus, keep your head up. <3
@Lylly that's how I exercise. :lol: Riding, especially some no-stirrup work! Whew, that's definitely a killer. Plus all the barn chores. It adds up, burns some serious calories!  
@cbar I had some wine too! Super cold here also.  Below freezing for sure, plus windy. Ugh.
@LittleBayMare you did get a lot of snow!  The ice was worse for us, not so much the snow. If anyone needs ice...feel free to take it off my car. :lol:
@Captain Evil that's AWESOME!!! Awww!  So cool!
@Tazzie stay strong!!! <3 

I confess, back at work today. LOL. Although I do wish I was at home sipping wine covered in blankets like I was yesterday. But oh well.
Some trees got bent/came down next to the office, so the window behind my desk has a lot more light coming in which is awesome. :rofl:


----------



## Mulefeather

Hope everyone on the East Coast here in the US weathered the storm OK! We got about 16 inches of snow. That was fun to clean off the car  But I got a day off work yesterday, which was nice. The cat was certainly pleased to have someone pet her all day, even though she won’t be happy next Monday since she’s going to the groomer- poor fat thing is too big to clean herself fully still, so she needs a bath. 

I am dragging a bit today, for some reason I had a really bad night with anxiety, and had a very hard time getting up this morning. I don’t want to take an Ativan yet because I don’t want to be falling asleep at the keyboard! 

@cbar – I was actually expecting it to take a lot longer to sell Sully, but I got lucky and the right person showed up fairly quickly. I’m very happy that he went where he went, and he will get a lot more attention since his new owner works where he’s boarded. 

@ShirtHotTeez – I can definitely understand not feeling up to much after what you have been through. I’ve lost 3 immediate family members in the past two years, two unexpectedly, and it really does knock the wind out of you for a long time. 

@Captain Evil – That is so cool! You guys really do have some amazing adventures. And I am also curious how he keeps his face from freezing! Does he have a full-face mask for diving in freezing water?

@Lylly – Heh, I don’t know anyone these days that doesn’t need to lose a few pounds, I certainly do! There are a lot of great core exercises that can be done on a yoga ball – I’ve thought about getting one for work.


----------



## Tazzie

ShirtHotTeez said:


> Hi everyone. I have been peeping in and just took a while to catch up here. I am finding it hard to be enthusiastic about anything tbh.
> 
> @Tassie, so sorry to hear about Nick's gran. The most you can hope now is she has no pain. You will all cope, though it will hit each of you differently. :hug: to you all.
> 
> I confess everything seems so abstract to me at the moment. Not only the funeral but I have to move house because I can't afford this one on my own and though it has been suggested, i do not want a boarder. And it turns out that our families who I thought were pretty close...well Rua's daughters have been really awful so in effect I have lost half my family not just my partner. (He has 3 girls, I have girl & boy, and we have son together). I can deal with stuff if it happens one thing at a time but if it comes from all directions or is complicated I just freak out and can't function. I so badly want to cry but I just have this knot in my stomach and get choked up. I have to be out of here weekend of 24th and I've had to sell a sh*t load of gear (heaps of stereo stuff) and will technically be homeless for a while...I am moving my stuff (and leftover unsold stuff) to my daughters in Taumaranui some 3 hours from here. Will stay there for a week and go up North to my sisters for a bit (maybe two or three weeks). After that I will have to make some serious decisions and find some work. Then I can start towards making the horse dream a reality. But right now it is hard to focus on anything, nothing seems important, and I feel like my life has been built on sand.


Thanks :hug: to you as well. I'm sorry everything is hitting at once. If you need to vent, please do so. Or if you just want to ramble, go for it. I'm so sorry you're going through all of this :sad:



TuyaGirl said:


> @ [MENTION=27879]Tazzie I know the feeling of waiting for 'the call'. We've been through it yesterday. A distant relative with terminal cancer. I hate that disease!! So to the funeral we went, something I also dislike a lot, makes me sad and remember all the ones that were gone.
> 
> 
> Maybe because of that I dreamed Tuya had died, she was in harness training (never tried that and never will), hit her head and broke her neck. The feeling was beyond words, glad I woke up! And she was grey, but I knew it was her, tricky mind
> 
> Still very windy in here, but temperatures are rising again, let's see it this is it


Yeah, the wait was no fun. Sad day here today. And ugh, horrible dreams suck!



PoptartShop said:


> @Tazzie stay strong!!! <3
> 
> I confess, back at work today. LOL. Although I do wish I was at home sipping wine covered in blankets like I was yesterday. But oh well.
> Some trees got bent/came down next to the office, so the window behind my desk has a lot more light coming in which is awesome. :rofl:


Thanks chica! And yeah... work is busy this morning for me and I have a BUNCH of paperwork I'm filling out now. Whew boy.

We got the call yesterday. Grandma passed at 3:25 pm yesterday afternoon. She went shortly after Father came and said some prayers with her, so I have a feeling she felt at peace. We will miss her tremendously, but I am so thankful she didn't suffer long.


----------



## PoptartShop

So sorry for your loss @Tazzie.  Awww, sounds like she definitely felt at peace and went peacefully. <3 Very nice that he came and said some prayers. I know, and she lived such a long life. Now she is no longer suffering and is at peace.

I confess, just went out to run an errand for work and WHEW it is SO windy/cold & icy out there. LOL. I can't wait to just go straight home after work. This space heater is doing the job though. :lol:


----------



## TuyaGirl

@Tazzie ugh, so sorry for your loss. If she left in peace and in a peaceful way at least you have that to comfort you. Plus all the suffering is gone now. Easier said than done, I know (especially coming from someone that went to a funeral yesterday and still doesn't feel right), so be strong and stay together - Did I already mention I suck at this? Sure I did...


----------



## JCnGrace

ShirtHotTeez said:


> Hi everyone. I have been peeping in and just took a while to catch up here. I am finding it hard to be enthusiastic about anything tbh.
> 
> @Tassie, so sorry to hear about Nick's gran. The most you can hope now is she has no pain. You will all cope, though it will hit each of you differently. :hug: to you all.
> 
> @*carshon* the cows problem must be really frustrating, but you want to make your man understand you expect him to have your back no matter what you are arguing about. If you never know when or whether he has your back and it happens with any sort of regularity it undermines your trust, which is potentially a downhill slide. When something serious crops up will you know for sure he will have your back?
> 
> @*Mulefeather* sorry it didn't work out with Sully. But it sounds like you have done the right thing so I hope John really works out for you.
> 
> @*Cherrij* sorry to hear Grand is lame again, I hope your vet can determine what the problem is.
> 
> I confess everything seems so abstract to me at the moment. Not only the funeral but I have to move house because I can't afford this one on my own and though it has been suggested, i do not want a boarder. And it turns out that our families who I thought were pretty close...well Rua's daughters have been really awful so in effect I have lost half my family not just my partner. (He has 3 girls, I have girl & boy, and we have son together). I can deal with stuff if it happens one thing at a time but if it comes from all directions or is complicated I just freak out and can't function. I so badly want to cry but I just have this knot in my stomach and get choked up. I have to be out of here weekend of 24th and I've had to sell a sh*t load of gear (heaps of stereo stuff) and will technically be homeless for a while...I am moving my stuff (and leftover unsold stuff) to my daughters in Taumaranui some 3 hours from here. Will stay there for a week and go up North to my sisters for a bit (maybe two or three weeks). After that I will have to make some serious decisions and find some work. Then I can start towards making the horse dream a reality. But right now it is hard to focus on anything, nothing seems important, and I feel like my life has been built on sand.


ShirtHot, I am so sorry that things are going crazy around you. Death seems to bring the worst out in some people but I hope once they get some distance from their grief they'll get their sense back. In the meantime all you can do is keep putting one foot in front of the other and eventually the fog you're in will start to clear. Hugs and prayers are still coming your way.



Tazzie said:


> Thanks :hug: to you as well. I'm sorry everything is hitting at once. If you need to vent, please do so. Or if you just want to ramble, go for it. I'm so sorry you're going through all of this :sad:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, the wait was no fun. Sad day here today. And ugh, horrible dreams suck!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks chica! And yeah... work is busy this morning for me and I have a BUNCH of paperwork I'm filling out now. Whew boy.
> 
> We got the call yesterday. Grandma passed at 3:25 pm yesterday afternoon. She went shortly after Father came and said some prayers with her, so I have a feeling she felt at peace. We will miss her tremendously, but I am so thankful she didn't suffer long.


My sympathies on the passing of Grandma, Tazzie.


----------



## JCnGrace

It seems to come in threes. I woke this morning with the bad news that the man who was my horse mentor and set me on my current path in life died last night of a heart attack. Really he was more than a mentor, him and his wife just folded me into their family and so more like my second family. She's been gone for a long time and seeing him was on a special occasion type deal since he moved to the northwestern part of the state about the same time we moved south. JC and Grace came from his farm. RIP Sonny, we'll miss you.


----------



## Mulefeather

@Tazzie - So sorry for your loss, I hope Nick is doing OK. 
@JCnGrace - So sorry for your loss as well! I always feel like the time between Christmas and the first real burst of Spring is a heavy time of folks passing on, it seems to be they hold on for one last Christmas or to see relatives, and then they decide it's time.


----------



## PoptartShop

@JCnGrace oh my, I'm so sorry for your loss as well.  It sure does seem to come in 3's. :/
Aw, that's a shame. Poor guy. 

I confess, it's flurrying now. I also forgot to defrost chicken for tonight, so I have zero idea what I want to make for dinner later. UGH.


----------



## gingerscout

just drink your dinner.. have some wine and some snacks..lol


----------



## PoptartShop

RennyPatch said:


> just drink your dinner.. have some wine and some snacks..lol


 
LOL that sounds good. :lol: Sadly I'm a lightweight and need more than a snack when I drink LOL.


----------



## carshon

@Tazzie I am so sorry for your and Nick's loss. So hard

I confess I am on the worlds longest conf call- ugghhhh!


----------



## Tazzie

PoptartShop said:


> So sorry for your loss @Tazzie.  Awww, sounds like she definitely felt at peace and went peacefully. <3 Very nice that he came and said some prayers. I know, and she lived such a long life. Now she is no longer suffering and is at peace.
> 
> I confess, just went out to run an errand for work and WHEW it is SO windy/cold & icy out there. LOL. I can't wait to just go straight home after work. This space heater is doing the job though. :lol:





TuyaGirl said:


> @Tazzie ugh, so sorry for your loss. If she left in peace and in a peaceful way at least you have that to comfort you. Plus all the suffering is gone now. Easier said than done, I know (especially coming from someone that went to a funeral yesterday and still doesn't feel right), so be strong and stay together - Did I already mention I suck at this? Sure I did...





JCnGrace said:


> ShirtHot, I am so sorry that things are going crazy around you. Death seems to bring the worst out in some people but I hope once they get some distance from their grief they'll get their sense back. In the meantime all you can do is keep putting one foot in front of the other and eventually the fog you're in will start to clear. Hugs and prayers are still coming your way.
> 
> 
> 
> My sympathies on the passing of Grandma, Tazzie.





JCnGrace said:


> It seems to come in threes. I woke this morning with the bad news that the man who was my horse mentor and set me on my current path in life died last night of a heart attack. Really he was more than a mentor, him and his wife just folded me into their family and so more like my second family. She's been gone for a long time and seeing him was on a special occasion type deal since he moved to the northwestern part of the state about the same time we moved south. JC and Grace came from his farm. RIP Sonny, we'll miss you.





Mulefeather said:


> @Tazzie - So sorry for your loss, I hope Nick is doing OK.
> @JCnGrace - So sorry for your loss as well! I always feel like the time between Christmas and the first real burst of Spring is a heavy time of folks passing on, it seems to be they hold on for one last Christmas or to see relatives, and then they decide it's time.





carshon said:


> @Tazzie I am so sorry for your and Nick's loss. So hard
> 
> I confess I am on the worlds longest conf call- ugghhhh!


Thank you all for the kind words. I tend to be rather stoic when it's Nick's side of the family, for his sake, until the day of the funeral. But I'm finding it hard to not randomly start crying today. She was such a wonderful woman that she's going to leave a hole in a lot of hears. I called my grandpa last night to tell him the news, and I swear he almost started crying. Which almost set me off. Nick's grandma and my grandpa really hit it off when they met a few years back, and he always made sure to tell us to tell her hello.

Tuya, I'm worrying we will be a bigger mess than Nick is thinking we will be on Sunday (the day after.) I went ahead and told my friend to show Izzie because we won't have the mental state to do it. Thankfully she's ok with that (and will just use our tack stall instead of paying for a second one since it'll just be her and her crew getting ready now lol)
@JCnGrace, I'm so sorry to hear this news :sad: may he rest in peace as well.

This is my favorite picture of grandma Rosella. It was the year of Anthony Davis, the year the University of Kentucky won the NCAA Championship. She loved her baseball (Cincinnati Reds) and her basketball!


----------



## PoptartShop

Awww she looks like she was such a wonderful lady @Tazzie.  <3 So sweet. Can tell she was a very nice person to be around just from that picture. Awww.
It is definitely going to be hard. Especially since it will really hit you/him at the funeral. When my uncle passed away, it hit me days later. Then I bawled my eyes out. Ugh. I'm glad your friend has your back with Izzie though for the show. I'm glad you have a lot of support in this tough time. 

I confess, 3 little trees went down from the snow/wind yesterday behind my office window. So...let's just say I'm actually enjoying more daylight because of it.  I know they'll eventually perk back up, but still...I love natural sunlight!


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

So sorry for your losses @JCnGrace and @Tazzie. :hug: to you both


----------



## gingerscout

I confess my Sonata Arctica cd I have wanted for a year came in.. and I don't have a cd player in the house to listen to it on...whoops.. ha ha


----------



## Captain Evil

The wind was howling and the snow was outrageous...

We got a foot and a half of snow, over 2" of slush, with another 2" of ice on top of that. There was thunder and lightning in the middle of the blizzard, and winds were crazy.. supposedly over 50 mph.

We heard crashing in the night coming from the barn, so rushed out. All was well, but Nemo's stall was all churned up. Then CRASH again... masses of snow falling off the roof. DH said, "We're gonna get work out of this..."

And we did. A ferry boat chaffed away from her mooring and came ashore, so DH had to go out and inspect it for damage. They wanted to get it inspected immediately so she could continue her runs, but that just doesn't happen with passenger boats. 

Sure enough, when the captain arrived at the dock. we heard him speaking on the phone to his boss; "I had to call them. Someone would have told them, and I thought it would be best coming from us..." The Coast Guard. 

Anyway, DH did the inspection, took videos, and before we even got back home, the Coast Guard was on the phone, asking if we had pictures and voice over video, and when would the inspection report be ready...

So it is all done, bill submitted :clap:, and then off to shovel my folks out.


----------



## JCnGrace

Finally made it town today. We bought my truck new on Dec. 24, 2010 and I love my truck accept for the back suicide doors which makes loading groceries in it a PITA. For the last almost 6 1/2 years I've been picky about where to park when shopping with my favorite site being right next to a cart corral. This allowed me to put the cart into the corral right in front of the tunnel that the doors made when they were open, I could stand in the tunnel and transfer bags from cart to truck. Today I discovered that suicide door would open all the way back against the truck.

Talk about feeling stupid! I'm at the point I can't even call it a brain fart because you have to HAVE a brain in order for it to fart. The only thing that makes me feel marginally better is that hubby didn't realize they opened that far either and he's put many more miles on it than I have.

Yesterday I was making some hot tea to warm up with after chores and I poured cold coffee over the tea bag instead of the hot water. (Coffee pot and electric tea pot sit next to each other on the counter) The rate I'm going I'll be nonfunctional in a year or two. LOL


----------



## JCnGrace

Thanks to you all for caring about the loss of a friend. Of course now that his life is over I wish we'd made more of an effort to stay in touch. I hadn't talked to him in a couple of years because his hearing was shot and he "lost" every hearing aid the kids would make him get so calling him on the phone was pretty much impossible and it was about a 4 hour trip up to his place so the drive wasn't made often. The last time was his surprise 75th birthday party which was 4 years ago. 

He still has a herd of horses so I don't know what the kids are going to do about that. That's something I worry about with my own herd if something were to happen to me. My niece will take on the responsibility but it will be huge inconvenience for her so I hate that.


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582

I'm back..... ;D


----------



## TuyaGirl

@JCnGrace I am sorry for your loss :hug: Hope it ends here.
Your description of a brain fart was priceless! Sometimes I feel like I only have half brain because if I am going to do two things I only do one. Happens all the time!
I would be worried about the horses as well, just can't help it.
BO is always buying and selling horses, I always wonder if they are ok and in a good home. Last time I asked about the TB that went suddently blind I was told he was going to be put down... I feel like the new owner (well, he's been sold about 3 years ago) just gave up on him and didn't put the time and effort to retrain him. Poor boy. But I also don't know if he is not coping well and hitting walls, etc. Anyway :frown:

@Tazzie hoping all goes well with Izzie, and stay strong :hug:

And welcome back @BlindHorseEnthusiast4582


----------



## PoptartShop

@RennyPatch oh gosh! LOL you better find a walkman or something. :lol: I can't remember the last time I listened to a CD...I mean I do have some mixed CD's I made back in high school still. Maybe I should give them a listen. 
@Captain Evil wow, a lot going on there for you guys! Whew! 
@JCnGrace aww you just have a lot on your mind! It happens. I have days like that pretty often though. :lol: It happens to the best of us. LOL I love hearing your stories.

I confess, we have NEC (phone system company) coming to my office sometime today, so I won't be on the forum too much around lunchtime. I have to sit up front, & *act* like I'm the receptionist (we laid the receptionist off a month ago)...I'm like ooooookay. *eyeroll* SO annoying but whatever it's only for a few hours. 
I'm hoping they buy us lunch because...I FORGOT TO MAKE MINE last night/this morning. Ugh!


----------



## Tazzie

ShirtHotTeez said:


> So sorry for your losses @JCnGrace and @Tazzie. :hug: to you both


:hug: back at you hun.



JCnGrace said:


> Finally made it town today. We bought my truck new on Dec. 24, 2010 and I love my truck accept for the back suicide doors which makes loading groceries in it a PITA. For the last almost 6 1/2 years I've been picky about where to park when shopping with my favorite site being right next to a cart corral. This allowed me to put the cart into the corral right in front of the tunnel that the doors made when they were open, I could stand in the tunnel and transfer bags from cart to truck. Today I discovered that suicide door would open all the way back against the truck.
> 
> Talk about feeling stupid! I'm at the point I can't even call it a brain fart because you have to HAVE a brain in order for it to fart. The only thing that makes me feel marginally better is that hubby didn't realize they opened that far either and he's put many more miles on it than I have.
> 
> Yesterday I was making some hot tea to warm up with after chores and I poured cold coffee over the tea bag instead of the hot water. (Coffee pot and electric tea pot sit next to each other on the counter) The rate I'm going I'll be nonfunctional in a year or two. LOL


Well that provided a nice laugh this morning :lol: though I'm not sure I would have known that either! I'm sure my husband would, be he reads everything online about a vehicle before he makes a purchase. So, yeah. And ugh about the cold coffee on the tea bag! How unpleasant!!



TuyaGirl said:


> @JCnGrace I am sorry for your loss :hug: Hope it ends here.
> Your description of a brain fart was priceless! Sometimes I feel like I only have half brain because if I am going to do two things I only do one. Happens all the time!
> I would be worried about the horses as well, just can't help it.
> BO is always buying and selling horses, I always wonder if they are ok and in a good home. Last time I asked about the TB that went suddently blind I was told he was going to be put down... I feel like the new owner (well, he's been sold about 3 years ago) just gave up on him and didn't put the time and effort to retrain him. Poor boy. But I also don't know if he is not coping well and hitting walls, etc. Anyway :frown:
> 
> @Tazzie hoping all goes well with Izzie, and stay strong :hug:
> 
> And welcome back @BlindHorseEnthusiast4582


:hug: to you as well. I'm sure all will be well. I trust her to get everyone in the ring, so I'll just be waiting to hear how it goes...



PoptartShop said:


> @RennyPatch oh gosh! LOL you better find a walkman or something. :lol: I can't remember the last time I listened to a CD...I mean I do have some mixed CD's I made back in high school still. Maybe I should give them a listen.
> @Captain Evil wow, a lot going on there for you guys! Whew!
> @JCnGrace aww you just have a lot on your mind! It happens. I have days like that pretty often though. :lol: It happens to the best of us. LOL I love hearing your stories.
> 
> I confess, we have NEC (phone system company) coming to my office sometime today, so I won't be on the forum too much around lunchtime. I have to sit up front, & *act* like I'm the receptionist (we laid the receptionist off a month ago)...I'm like ooooookay. *eyeroll* SO annoying but whatever it's only for a few hours.
> I'm hoping they buy us lunch because...I FORGOT TO MAKE MINE last night/this morning. Ugh!


Yikes!! I hope they get you lunch!! UGH to playing receptionist though :|

We're doing ok here. We watched some family videos from when my husband was growing up. Our son looks JUST like him. And watched grandma ride a water slide (one of the ones you use a tube for) at Kentucky Kingdom in 1994. Everyone was fully dressed and grandma had her purse :lol: it was wonderful to watch. I also got to hear how Nick's mom sounded (she passed away when he was 8), and she sounds just like Nick's sister. It was just fun.

I also filled out a MOUNTAIN of paperwork and found some crew members because Izzie and I have been asked to do a demo at Equine Affaire on April 8th  everything has been sent in to three people to make sure it was seen! Yesterday was the deadline for paperwork, and I was asked Tuesday night (I'm not sure if someone dropped out or what happened). Either way, I'm pumped!!


----------



## PoptartShop

@Tazzie awwwwww that is so sweet. That sounded like a nice time. <3 Watching videos & seeing all the memories. That's very sweet.  LOL that is so cute. 
CONGRATS on the demo!!!! I'm pumped for you!!!    

Yeah, they will be here within the hour.
Hopefully they don't go into the warehouse, because it's a darn mess again! I just cleaned it and swept Friday...bam, the technicians messed it up again. Tons of cable everywhere & boxes. LOL. Men. Just one word. MEN. :rofl:

I don't think they are getting us lunch. Blah. I might just go to Wawa & get a hoagie or something. Not sure what I'm in the mood for.

I AM going to the barn tonight finally though.  It's a bit chilly, so I probably won't ride but I'll get to see Redz & hangout. <3 Just hope I don't slip on the ice LOL!


----------



## Captain Evil

@ShirtHotTeez Overwhelming. Just can't even imagine having all of that on your shoulders on top of such a difficult loss. Thinking of you...
@Tazzie Hope things are settling back to normal-ish after your ordeal, and congrats on April 8th. Keep us posted!
@Mulefeather When do we get pictures of Big John???


I confess, I am jonesing for some good, live organ music; the kind that bores into the marrow of your bones and starts shaking. And if that means going to church... well, so be it. I'm willing to take the hit.


----------



## JCnGrace

TuyaGirl said:


> @*JCnGrace* I am sorry for your loss :hug: Hope it ends here.
> Your description of a brain fart was priceless! Sometimes I feel like I only have half brain because if I am going to do two things I only do one. Happens all the time!
> I would be worried about the horses as well, just can't help it.
> BO is always buying and selling horses, I always wonder if they are ok and in a good home. Last time I asked about the TB that went suddently blind I was told he was going to be put down... I feel like the new owner (well, he's been sold about 3 years ago) just gave up on him and didn't put the time and effort to retrain him. Poor boy. But I also don't know if he is not coping well and hitting walls, etc. Anyway :frown:
> 
> @*Tazzie* hoping all goes well with Izzie, and stay strong :hug:
> 
> And welcome back @*BlindHorseEnthusiast4582*


@*TuyaGirl* , don't feel bad about the horse being put down for going blind. I had a riding pony with ERU and when the last light went out for her it was awful. I was hoping she could adjust but after a week of her doing nothing but screaming and spinning around in circles I called the vet to have her put down. You would think with her going through it gradually she would have had time to get used to the idea but it didn't work that way with her. 


@*Tazzie* , Huge congratulations on being asked to give a demo at the Equine Affaire.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@Tazzie sounds like you had a great time. What a pretty way to honour / remember her  and Izzie is a star! Congrats 
@PoptartShop hope the afternoon goes smoothly as a receptionist and that you can go to the barn tonight. Even if you don't ride it feels always good! 
@JCnGrace thanks, yeah, I know... Owner called the vet because horse was hitting his stable's walls all the time. It all hapenned really fast. That's probably the best option, but I also know the owner of the place where he boards and I am pretty sure that was the first and only option he came up with...
@Captain Evil go for it


----------



## Mulefeather

@Captain Evil – Lol, well at some point once we’ve dug out of all this snow, I’ll get to go up and work with him! Hard to believe that the first day of Spring is actually this coming Monday, and it’s supposed to be 44 degrees with a chance of snow. 

@PoptartShop – Ew, I hate having technicians in the office. It seems to just disrupt everything! And man it has been a minute since I have had anything from WaWa, they are not common around here unless you’re heading towards Philly. We have a lovely little sandwich shop that’s a 10-second walk across the street from my building, but they’re so expensive. 

@Tazzie - :hugs: to you. She really did look like a sweet lady, and very well-loved. 

@JCnGrace- Hey, you might have invented a new beverage – Cofftea! Or would it be Teaffee? I fully admit that there was more than one instance when I first moved into my house that I tried to open my front door with the car door fob…and then seriously wondered why it wasn’t working before I realized.

@TuyaGirl - It's really sad when some blind horses don't adjust, and not all of them do, so it may have been kinder to put him down. 



I confess that I HATE SNOW and it needs to GO AWAY. I can't even walk across the street without stepping in a snow drift that goes up to my mid-calves and I'm 5 foot 8


----------



## Tazzie

PoptartShop said:


> @Tazzie awwwwww that is so sweet. That sounded like a nice time. <3 Watching videos & seeing all the memories. That's very sweet.  LOL that is so cute.
> CONGRATS on the demo!!!! I'm pumped for you!!!
> 
> Yeah, they will be here within the hour.
> Hopefully they don't go into the warehouse, because it's a darn mess again! I just cleaned it and swept Friday...bam, the technicians messed it up again. Tons of cable everywhere & boxes. LOL. Men. Just one word. MEN. :rofl:
> 
> I don't think they are getting us lunch. Blah. I might just go to Wawa & get a hoagie or something. Not sure what I'm in the mood for.
> 
> I AM going to the barn tonight finally though.  It's a bit chilly, so I probably won't ride but I'll get to see Redz & hangout. <3 Just hope I don't slip on the ice LOL!


It was a wonderful time  we really enjoyed watching them. And I'm so pumped OH MY GOD haha!

I vote for the hoagie :lol: and ugh, yes! MEN! :lol:



Captain Evil said:


> @ShirtHotTeez Overwhelming. Just can't even imagine having all of that on your shoulders on top of such a difficult loss. Thinking of you...
> 
> @Tazzie Hope things are settling back to normal-ish after your ordeal, and congrats on April 8th. Keep us posted!
> 
> @Mulefeather When do we get pictures of Big John???
> 
> 
> I confess, I am jonesing for some good, live organ music; the kind that bores into the marrow of your bones and starts shaking. And if that means going to church... well, so be it. I'm willing to take the hit.


They are starting to. I'm dreading Saturday a bit since I know it's going to be emotional. Which is why I've been trying to be super positive otherwise. And thanks! I'm crazy excited. I believe next year we will be doing an under saddle demo there. Super pumped :lol:

And I second going to listen to the music! It'll be good for your soul to listen to some organ music 



JCnGrace said:


> @*TuyaGirl* , don't feel bad about the horse being put down for going blind. I had a riding pony with ERU and when the last light went out for her it was awful. I was hoping she could adjust but after a week of her doing nothing but screaming and spinning around in circles I called the vet to have her put down. You would think with her going through it gradually she would have had time to get used to the idea but it didn't work that way with her.
> 
> 
> @*Tazzie* , Huge congratulations on being asked to give a demo at the Equine Affaire.


Thank you! I was blown away with the opportunity. Next year I've already been slated for the under saddle demo, so I'm crazy pumped. It's going to be amazing riding there!



TuyaGirl said:


> @Tazzie sounds like you had a great time. What a pretty way to honour / remember her  and Izzie is a star! Congrats
> 
> @PoptartShop hope the afternoon goes smoothly as a receptionist and that you can go to the barn tonight. Even if you don't ride it feels always good!
> 
> @JCnGrace thanks, yeah, I know... Owner called the vet because horse was hitting his stable's walls all the time. It all hapenned really fast. That's probably the best option, but I also know the owner of the place where he boards and I am pretty sure that was the first and only option he came up with...
> 
> @Captain Evil go for it


It was wonderful. The kids really enjoyed watching them too. Though Kaleb kept asking where he was :lol: goofy kids. And thank you! I never thought I'd be asked!



Mulefeather said:


> @Captain Evil – Lol, well at some point once we’ve dug out of all this snow, I’ll get to go up and work with him! Hard to believe that the first day of Spring is actually this coming Monday, and it’s supposed to be 44 degrees with a chance of snow.
> 
> @PoptartShop – Ew, I hate having technicians in the office. It seems to just disrupt everything! And man it has been a minute since I have had anything from WaWa, they are not common around here unless you’re heading towards Philly. We have a lovely little sandwich shop that’s a 10-second walk across the street from my building, but they’re so expensive.
> 
> @Tazzie - :hugs: to you. She really did look like a sweet lady, and very well-loved.
> 
> @JCnGrace- Hey, you might have invented a new beverage – Cofftea! Or would it be Teaffee? I fully admit that there was more than one instance when I first moved into my house that I tried to open my front door with the car door fob…and then seriously wondered why it wasn’t working before I realized.
> 
> @TuyaGirl - It's really sad when some blind horses don't adjust, and not all of them do, so it may have been kinder to put him down.
> 
> 
> 
> I confess that I HATE SNOW and it needs to GO AWAY. I can't even walk across the street without stepping in a snow drift that goes up to my mid-calves and I'm 5 foot 8


:hugs: back. She very much was. She had 8 children, 19 grandchildren, and 16 great grandchildren. Quite the legacy. I imagine the layout and funeral will be packed and full of love.

And you all can keep your snow! We are to get freezing rain tomorrow morning for my drive in, ugh. Can't it be spring??


----------



## gingerscout

finally got to ride my horse today.. he was absolutely perfect even after 10 days off.. and I tried the outdoor for the 1st time and he was great even though it was windy and there was a lot going on outside and even someone else loping in the arena


----------



## gingerscout

and why do I get a bad rap for lazy men....LOL


----------



## 6gun Kid

RennyPatch said:


> and why do I get a bad rap for lazy men....LOL


Don't feel like the Lone Ranger, I am still here! @Tazzie my condolences and congratulations. @JCnGrace my condolences aswell


----------



## JCnGrace

I confess that strange things grow in my fridge. It scares me to open up those leftover containers that got shoved to the back and forgotten, more because I fear the smell over the sight.


----------



## PoptartShop

I confess, I slipped & fell yesterday at the barn. :lol: It was really icy going into the barn & whew down I went. LOL. 
I did see Redz though. I'll show you guys the arena, I'm pretty sure my lesson will be cancelled TOMORROW as well. So...3 weeks without a lesson haha. Haven't rode since Saturday, probably won't get to until this darn snow goes away. Ugh.

He came right up to me like hey girl! LOL. Love this man. <3

My friend's trailer had some ice on it, it looked cool so I took a picture. 

HAPPY FRIDAY!

Remind me to VENT to you guys about yesterday afternoon at work...basically, it was horrible.


----------



## Change

Wow - miss a few days and it's pages of reading to catch up!
@ShirtHotTeez - I'm so sorry you're having to deal with moving and family issues on top of your own grief. I fully understand that feeling of your life being built on sand and everything going on around you just not seeming real. I think of you often and wish you weren't on a different continent! I'd invite you here! Hugs, hon. You will get through this.
@Tazzie - how lucky you all were to have Nick's grandma for so long! Keep hanging on to the good memories and let the harder ones of her last days go. Feel free to cry because you'll miss her, but rejoice in the huge family and treasure-trove of memories she created. And WHOOHOOO! for getting asked to do the demo ride! What a compliment to both you and Izzie!
@JCnGrace - Hugs to you, too, in losing your friend. I, too, have one of those trucks with the suicide doors in the back. And yes, grocery loading is a pain. And I'm so jealous, because I know my back doors don't fold all the way back!

@ everyone else - I can't for the life of me remember all of who said what over the past few days, but I did get a couple laughs, feel bad for all the snow pictures, can't imagine being excited about diving in icy weather even if it is for tons of money, have the ability to play a CD on my computer (it's old!), have lost over 30 lbs since getting my horses, don't need to rag on men; they have their uses....

Oh, and @JCnGrace - yes, Thing does occasionally have seizure clusters, but he also has random ones as well. We're guessing the random ones may be as frequent as once a week at times because he's not as closely watched during the day when he's outside. @TuyaGirl - I'm a light sleeper and Thing's bed is right next to mine. Believe me when I say a 100 lb dog having a seizure is enough to wake me! He's doing fine, otherwise, though.

And I confess I left work early yesterday, and am on vacation today and Monday. The weather is continually warming through the weekend with Monday predicted to be in the 70s. I will get saddle time!

Yesterday when I got home from work I took the bandage off Cally's leg for a few hours to let it get some air. She must have liked not being wrapped, because she and Tango did some racing around after I spent an hour grooming them (fur storm!). She didn't want to be caught when I brought out the vet bag but the racing around had broken the scab open and she was bleeding a bit, so after a bit more running around she got caught and re-wrapped. I'll let her go unwrapped again today - I believe air is a good thing - but only while I'm out there. I don't want her rolling or lying down with it unwrapped unless I can immediately clean it off!

Oh! And who was it that said they're selling their barrel saddle? And you didn't post a picture here?? Shame!
@Mulefeather - PIX of JOHN! NOW!!


----------



## Mulefeather

@*JCnGrace* - Alright, ya twisted my arm!  Here's some pics from his owner - she's ridden him in parades, trails, and he went to the PA Farm Show in their driving and riding classes for drafts this year! He really is a very sweet boy, I adored working with him (aside from having to lift those big feet - one more reason to get in better shape I guess)


----------



## carshon

I must confess I am "over" dealing with the IT dept where I work. No projects get done on time, they roll out changes before thorough testing, they do not proactively communicate and the Manager is hard to deal with and turns everything around to be the users fault!

Ready for the weekend to start NOW!


----------



## cbar

Wow, I have missed a lot! 

Ditto to everything @Change said regarding all the posts. I am thinking of all those that have recently lost someone - it is never easy! 

I am leaving work early today so I can go 'horse-stuff' shopping. I have no $$, but I guess that is why I have a Visa. They have de-wormer marked down, so I plan to stock up on a bit of that. The horses do need to be de-wormed, so that is good timing. 

I also contacted someone who would sell me all the panels to make a 60' roundpen for $1500. If I remember correctly, that actually isn't a bad deal. I also heard back from my hay guy - I can't get hay this weekend, but should be able to sometime next week. Wow, these horses are costing me a fortune right now!!! Funny though, I'd rather spend money on them rather than myself though. 

AND, spring has sprung here. It is a sloppy mess out there, but I LOVE that I should be able to spend sometime outside tomorrow and actually brush them and maybe even go riding!!!! Wow, what a concept!!! LOL


----------



## cbar

Oh yah, and I vote for new drink name of teafee. It has a cool ring to it.


----------



## Captain Evil

Mulefeather said:


> @*JCnGrace* - Alright, ya twisted my arm!  Here's some pics from his owner - she's ridden him in parades, trails, and he went to the PA Farm Show in their driving and riding classes for drafts this year! He really is a very sweet boy, I adored working with him (aside from having to lift those big feet - one more reason to get in better shape I guess)


WOW!!! Normally when I do a quote I edit out the pics to save space for people, but Big John is SO GORGEOUS that I left them in... WOW!!


----------



## JCnGrace

cbar said:


> Oh yah, and I vote for new drink name of teafee. It has a cool ring to it.


I don't know how it tasted since I poured it out and started over but I bet it would pack a wallop in the caffeine department so we could market it as the cheaper alternative to those 5 Hour Energy things.


----------



## PoptartShop

Welcome back @Change!  Glad you are getting some saddle time. Sounds like beautiful weather.  I'm jealous.

This weekend it'll be like 47-ish then going up to the 50's/60's then back down again to 40 something later in the week...TALK ABOUT BIPOLAR.
@Mulefeather John is GORGEOUS! I love the pictures.  So handsome & so big! Ahhhh! So cute. <3
@carshon I hear you, I am so ready for the weekend myself. Actually, 4:30 needs to hurry up. I am so over this week.

Well, I would vent about it in more detail but basically my office manager and I had a bit of an argument yesterday over nothing...these people were coming, I had to sit up front (we laid off the receptionist so I had to be up there to make it *look* like we have one) & they were coming at lunchtime.
12PM...they still weren't there. 1PM...still no sigh. So, I told my office manager hey, I'm gonna run out to pickup my lunch then I'll come back & eat before they arrive.

She says, 'OK! No problem.' So...it's 1:15. I get back around 1:30. They are still not there.
Yet, she tells me I can't eat my lunch. Yes. I can't eat. 'Don't even think about unwrapping it' etc. I said why? They aren't here yet, I can eat it real quick before they come...she said no, the point of you being up here is for presence. Not to eat.' 
I said I waited from 12-1 for them to come, they did not. I have to eat. 
This time it was 1:40...STILL DID NOT EAT MY LUNCH. MIND YOU, IT WAS GETTING COLD AND IT WAS NOT CHEAP...I got Purebread. 
Well, 1:42 she says 'OK. They are coming at 2. Eat and come up here at 1:50'...so, by 1:50 I was still not done my lunch. Mind you, I was working while eating. I could barely eat it, she just gave me indigestion.

So, I come back up and I still have my food, she's like 'WHAT ARE YOU DOING? PUT IT IN THE FRIDGE. NOW. DO NOT TAKE ANOTHER BITE.'

Like..............excuse me???????????????????????? I was floored. I did talk back to her. I don't care. Such BS it was.
So the people came at 2:15! And everything was OK but they didn't leave until 3:45...MY FOOD WAS SOGGY AND GROSS BY THEN SO I THREW IT AWAY.
Now today she just has this attitude, and it's really irritating me. Like seriously? It's a new day. Nobody's coming, etc. Can't have a good new day? Guess not.

Just over this week.


----------



## gingerscout

john is a good looking boy Mule, kind of like Mark, the Belgian I rode.. although Mark had his winter woolies..lol, he was suprisingly fun to ride once you got on, you should have a blast with him

Yay the dairy came through offered me a raise and full time.. no more school bus after the year lets out.. Thank God... one minus is tomorrow I have to give a private tour of the Dairy with the owner and a busfull of PETA representatives.. yuk.. the owner is cool AF but PETA always leaves something to be desired


----------



## Mulefeather

@*PoptartShop* – THAT is utter BS, a needless power play, and I would be upset too. In the time it took to make you be hungry and upset for 2 hours, she could have just let you do what you originally said and have you eat your lunch. I hate it when offices can’t let their employees handle stuff like lunches and breaks like adults. It’s good that you stood your ground, because people like that tend to walk all over anyone who’ll take it. 

@*Captain Evil* – Aww, I will tell his owner you said so! I’m hoping to be riding him soon, although I admit I am a little scared of the process involved in getting on a horse that big. I am not a small person, and I also have some fear issues surrounding mounting (girth slippage, saddle roll, winding up on my back a number of times), so this will definitely be an experience for me. I’m going to be getting him a breast collar if he doesn’t already have one, so hopefully that will make my mounting a little safer, if not any more graceful.
@RennyPatch - Eeew, PETA. I am definitely not a fan, hopefully you can get through that one without too much happening.


----------



## gingerscout

with the drafts I rode she had a custom built block.. which was a regular 3 step mounting block on top of a section of decking.. worked really good, breast collars are nice and help a lot.. I'm no small one either Mule.. and John didn't even blink not even after 3+ hours in the saddle


----------



## JCnGrace

@Mulefeather, do you know if he's good about standing at a mounting block? If he is you could lead him up to something taller and then slide right over onto him the first few times until you get your mounting confidence up.
@RennyPatch, YUCK is too nice a word for PETA! LOL


----------



## Tazzie

6gun Kid said:


> Don't feel like the Lone Ranger, I am still here! @Tazzie my condolences and congratulations. @JCnGrace my condolences aswell


Thank you 6gun Kid



Change said:


> @Tazzie - how lucky you all were to have Nick's grandma for so long! Keep hanging on to the good memories and let the harder ones of her last days go. Feel free to cry because you'll miss her, but rejoice in the huge family and treasure-trove of memories she created. And WHOOHOOO! for getting asked to do the demo ride! What a compliment to both you and Izzie!


Thank you Change. And I'm pretty pumped I've been asked. Certainly added a bright spot to a dim week. I'm glad you're back here! And glad Cally is doing well 
@PoptartShop, I'd be LIVID! That is HORRIBLE. Thank god it's Friday though! Redz is so cute!
@Mulefeather, I love John! He's so handsome!


----------



## PoptartShop

Thanks guys, yeah it was just a petty thing. Ugh. :roll:

I am probably going to head to the barn after work. My friend wants to ride in the neighborhood, but I'm like it's still icy, I don't want Redz to trip. He's 23. Lol, plus I slipped yesterday so I'd rather not. I'll groom him though he could use a nice pamper session!
@RennyPatch I'm happy you got a ride in! 
@cbar horsey shopping sounds like fun. I need to do that too, I might have to use my card as well. Ugh. Hope you do get some rides in!  Spring needs to come over this way LOL.


----------



## Captain Evil

RennyPatch said:


> Yay the dairy came through offered me a raise and full time.. no more school bus after the year lets out..
> 
> the owner is cool AF but PETA always leaves something to be desired


Good news, RennyPatch!

I have a PETA story... My DH received an award from PETA for releasing a very big lobster go in Maine waters, where they are protected. The lobster was flown here from the Midwest, so it was in the news and all.. He got a plaque and a letter of thanks from PETA, and the next day we had a lobster bake on the boat. 

Kind of ironic.

I want to like PETA - really badly want to like PETA - but I can't. Too much of the stuff they back is just impossible to swallow.

(PS: DH is awesome. He always lets me take a live lobster, notch her tail, and release her as recompense for working a lobster bake.)


----------



## JCnGrace

I confess I had quite a collection of dirty socks going on beside my bed before I picked them up and threw them in the washer today.:redface: Must be the winter blahs because this is not a normal thing since I don't like messy.


----------



## Change

I confess....

I rode Tango yesterday! Ride 6 is now in the books! He did great, although we had to stay at a walk since the ground was still pretty slippery from Friday night's rains. We worked on turns off the leg, staying between the reins, stopping. He's giving off of fore and hind and I even got him to side pass over an 8 ft 4x4. It wasn't pretty, but his front feet stayed on one side and his rears on the other. Plus - I think he's finally figured out 'back' from the saddle.

He's a really laid back fella, and the one thing I can work on until we have better footing is finding out where his gas pedal is. I may have to get him out of the yard for that.


----------



## cbar

Congrats on the great ride @Change! Sounds like Tango is coming along...it's always great when you can tell they are finally catching on to what you teach them. 

I confess I had a great day yesterday! It was 13 (celsius) out. Mucky as all heck, but I was able to spend time with each horse. Amber still looks a little off, but I threw a saddle on her and put the bridle on. Just had her walk circles around me and make sure she hasn't forgotten some of the things we had been working on before. I put a poultice on chevy's leg. Hopefully draw out some of the heat in there. That horse has the most messed up hind end ever (he's just my pasture pet), but i do anything I can to make him comfortable. And I got Tiger out for a short little ride down the road. He was such a good boy - especially since it got to be quite windy and the neighbor's Welsh Pony Stallion was screaming at us. 

I would like to go riding again today, but it needs to warm up. It is treacherously icy out there right now! I also have to find a rib recipe - I am having my folks over for dinner and have a huge rack of pork ribs to do something with.


----------



## JCnGrace

Sounds like Tango is doing well @Change. Glad you had a good lesson time with him.

Ribs sound good @cbar! I've got a chuck roast in the crock pot and need to get a move on to peel carrots & potatoes to throw in but I'm procrastinating. LOL


----------



## gingerscout

ugh that thing yesterday went as well as I expected annnd I am sick fever coughing like mad aching can't breathe the whole 9 yards started the other night and got worse throughout the whole day and last night it hit hard.. I feel like I got ran over by the bus


----------



## JCnGrace

RennyPatch said:


> ugh that thing yesterday went as well as I expected annnd I am sick fever coughing like mad aching can't breathe the whole 9 yards started the other night and got worse throughout the whole day and last night it hit hard.. I feel like I got ran over by the bus


Hope you feel better soon! It sounds like you got the same thing people on the Nyquil commercials have. I've never been able to take the stuff, it makes me gag, but maybe you'll have better luck with it than me.


----------



## TuyaGirl

I've got a lot to do at work right now, before I talk about my weekend let me catch up with what's been going on:
@RennyPatch I hope you feel better soon, being sick sucks!

Glad to hear some of you got the chance to ride, a special word to @Change and Tango, good boy 
@Mulefeather oh. My. God. Love, love, love John! I second the use of a mounting block to ease the climbing. And just out of curiosity, and sorry for my ignorance, but what's that on his front feet? 
@Captain Evil it is very sweet of you to want to release some lobsters. Many years ago I knew of a pond that was going to be filled with dirt to build houses in there, grabbed some pieces of dry cod, attached them to a string and off I went to save all the crawfish (google translater used in here, hope it is correct) I could. I moved them to another safe place, but kept two of them. Hapenned to be a couple, I kept them for some years, then the female died when changing her skin (her "legs" came off attached to it, poor thing), and the male stopped eating for a long time and would not leave his shelter. Those little creatures have feelings too. I was very impressed. Then my blind cat managed to kill him.
@PoptartShop I hope this week things will go smoothly and your superior is over it. That was plain stupid.

Be back as soon as I can


----------



## PoptartShop

@RennyPatch I hope you feel better.  Being sick sucks. Ugh. @Change glad you got to ride Tango! Awww. 

Thankyou @TuyaGirl. Ugh. HAPPY MONDAY...I'm a bit tired, & I did have some wine yesterday & maybe a bit too much so I'm a bit hungover but...I'll deal. :lol: It's the first day of Spring...gonna be nice out today.  
I did have a good weekend. Rode a bit around the neighborhood because the arena was still yucky.


----------



## TuyaGirl

Now that work is calmer here's how my weekend was:

Saturday the weather was lovely, sunny, hot, and not much wind. When I arrived to the barn I saw Tuya galloping and neighing on her paddock. When I approached she started the pawing fit to come out. It was 2.30 pm and that silly mare wanted to go in! So I took her in for a while before working with her, before she started dripping sweat, just to find out all she wanted was to stand leaning on the wall closest to the palomino stallion, peeing herself. Ah, mares in heat 
Then I took her out again, I could tell she was not happy but behaved very well, didn't move for grooming, saddle, picking hooves, rasping them (the soles could look better and are very dry, as I don't use gloves and I'm clumsy I ended rasping my hand with the most harsh part, that hurt).
I opted for starting slowly, and didn't get on, although I knew she would be fine with it, but lunging I felt her very unbalanced and out of work (she started sweating really quickly). At a point I asked her to stop trotting and she ignored me, kept going and presenting me with more fluid movements and lightness, like "look mum, see, I can do this" - kidding, she was just feeling good 

There is an annual pilgrimage where people go horseback, BO rents 4 horses and is hired to take his fancy carriage and driving horses (where some kids dressed of angels go). The 4 pilgrins that go on his 4 horses start practicing some time earlier, even because some of them can't ride properly. They came for the first time Sunday, and brought a lot of friends with them. As I already know some of them when I was leading Tuya out I stayed saying hi and chatting a bit, man my girl was loved by 11 people! Petting, hugs, hands all over, and although she was never a fan of scratches, etc, she took it all like a champ. And I felt really good having everyone saying how pretty and docile she was 

Here comes more pictures of said pilgrimage (chose the ones with BO, one of the palominos is the stallion that attempted to climb the stable wall, the black one was sold) and hopefully a link to my pawing mare - and yes, since Katie I speak to the horses in english, it became an habit. I'm pretty sure my friends think it's weird... 

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=925739774229620&id=100003808172048


----------



## TuyaGirl

Oh, and today, 7 years ago, Tuya became mine and I had my dream come true. It has been a wonderful journey. I love her more than I could ever imagine


----------



## Mulefeather

@Captain Evil – It’s so nice that DH and you have such consideration for one another, that is a very sweet gesture. 

@RennyPatch – Hope you feel better soon! Lots of liquids and as much rest as possible!

@TuyaGirl – Re: the feet, I’m not 100% sure. I believe the pic was taken during a 4th of July parade, so it might just be some little plastic bands meant to be sparkly and festive. He doesn’t wear anything on his legs normally. 

Had a fun weekend despite it being cold and rainy/snowing again! Boyfriend’s sister had a St. Patrick’s Day celebration, we had a great time and drank a LOT of whiskey. All in all, it was a lot of fun. And in the next few weeks I should be getting started on painting my living room, so hopefully by June I should be ready for my own housewarming party.


----------



## Tazzie

TuyaGirl said:


> and yes, since Katie I speak to the horses in english, it became an habit. I'm pretty sure my friends think it's weird...
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=925739774229620&id=100003808172048


LOL! So it's because of me I can read/understand your posts?! :lol:

Silly Tuya! She wanted her momma!

We had a nutso weekend, whew. Now today I'm EXHAUSTED.

We laid to rest Nick's grandma on Saturday, which was emotionally draining on everyone.

Yesterday we ordered new windows for our house. Just starting with two rooms, but man I'm excited. Will be nice to have better windows!

Also got updates from my friend on how Izzie did  3rd in Native Costume, didn't place in Sport Horse In Hand (12 entries; judge likes purebreds), 4th in Trail In Hand, 4th in Hunter Pleasure, and 1st in Sport Horse Under Saddle! Successful show


----------



## Captain Evil

TuyaGirl said:


> It was 2.30 pm and that silly mare wanted to go in! So I took her in for a while before working with her, before she started dripping sweat, just to find out all she wanted was to stand leaning on the wall closest to the palomino stallion, peeing herself. Ah, mares in heat


Oh, TuyaGirl, all she wants to do is go on a date! 

I think a good parent would talk to her about the facts of life, let her know what my expectations regarding her behavior are, and then allow her to have her date with that incredibly gorgeous, hunk of a stallion. 

What could possibly go wrong?

And PS - Thank you for posting those photos and providing the link! So interesting and so much fun to see!


----------



## TuyaGirl

@Tazzie lol!!  The mare I used to ride was called Katie Cooker. That's where my last Facebook name comes from. Actually because of this forum most times I forget the proper names in english. For example I was telling BO's son about how much Tuya's frogs are shedding and I could not remember their name in portuguese! (they're called ranilhas btw) he was looking at me like whaaaat... 
And that vice of hers, shamefully no one could ever fix it, she is very determined at it, and that's how she managed to cut her hoof...
@Captain Evil lol! I talk about this vice so much I tried to show you. Unfortunately she was not feeling like doing the piaffe thing on Saturday  But it's quite annoying sometimes!


----------



## Tazzie

TuyaGirl said:


> @Tazzie lol!!  The mare I used to ride was called Katie Cooker. That's where my last Facebook name comes from. Actually because of this forum most times I forget the proper names in english. For example I was telling BO's son about how much Tuya's frogs are shedding and I could not remember their name in portuguese! (they're called ranilhas btw) he was looking at me like whaaaat...
> And that vice of hers, shamefully no one could ever fix it, she is very determined at it, and that's how she managed to cut her hoof...


Ohhhh! Haha! That's funny! And oops! Using English too much :lol:

Some vices just can't be fixed, just gotta learn to live/deal with it. Sucks she cut her hoof doing it though


----------



## PoptartShop

@TuyaGirl Tuya was really feeling herself. LOL, awww. That's so cute.  Silly girl.

Love the pictures. That's so cool! 
@Mulefeather that sounds like a fun weekend. & painting will be awesome!! So exciting, it'll feel truly like home!
@Tazzie awwww, that had to be difficult.  May she rest peacefully.
New windows sounds good, bet it'll look really nice!!! New stuff for spring! 
Of course Izzie did really well, she's a beast! LOL  Love it!!! That's lovely!!

I confess, this really feels like the longest Monday ever.


----------



## JCnGrace

TuyaGirl said:


> Oh, and today, 7 years ago, Tuya became mine and I had my dream come true. It has been a wonderful journey. I love her more than I could ever imagine


Happy Anniversary!!!


----------



## TuyaGirl

@Tazzie I forgot to reply to the other part of your post. (and glad you understood that I meant forgetting the portuguese terms, Mondays, Mondays).
Usually the most stressful part of grief goes until the funeral, at least to me. Now that it is over, it should be more easy going (not saying it is easy, hope you get what I mean).
What to say about Izzie? She is fantastic, congratulations on the placing! 
@JCnGrace thank you!!


----------



## carshon

I must confess that I have a great ride yesterday! Tillie still has a lot of anxiety after mounting but she is getting better.


----------



## Change

The double post beast strikes again
And I'm struggling to find a rhyme
I'm sure something will come to me
If I just give it some time!


----------



## Change

@RennyPatch - hope you're feeling better.
@cbar - glad you got some saddle time, even if it was chilly!
@TuyaGirl - love the pictures of the parade and that your BO is actually driving a 3-wide. You don't see that much around here anymore.
@Mulefeather - sounds like a fun weekend, and even possibly worth the whisky hang-over. 

Yesterday marked Tango's 7th ride and we ventured out into the great big world solo. We only managed about 1/2 mile in distance although I was in the saddle for a full hour. After about 20 minutes of working in the yard, a friend came by on his 4-wheeler - his family owns a lot of the farm land adjacent to my property, PLUS he has horses - so Tango learned another Very Important Lesson. He stood still for a good 30 minutes while Joe and I chatted! I have permission to bush-hog/scrape out a training area in the meadow but, if I put up any fences they have to be temporary.

Today - ride #8
@carshon - yay! on getting to ride, and Kudos to Tillie!!


----------



## TuyaGirl

@Change sounds like you're unstopable  Yes, it is very important to teach them to stand patiently. I hate to go on trail rides with horses that won't stand still when we meet someone or at the bar for a fresh beer  BO always spends lots of time with his driving horses teaching it. He prefers to drive more than two horses at a time, it is not rare for him to take five. Reaching a cross road is... Interesting 
@carshon yay for the ride. She will learn that nothing bad comes from it, maybe she just needs more time


----------



## Change

Wow, @TuyaGirl - does he drive 5-abreast or are they in a 3-2 configuration? My sister loves driving a 4-up with the Stagecoach and does a lot of work with pairs and singles. Everyone says her horses are amazing, as a ground handler can't get them to budge if she's on the box. If they want her to take a few steps forward, she'll call their names and, "Step Up" and they'll take one step until she tells them to take another. Same with shifting from one side or another. On a 4-up, she'll call the lead team, "Gee," or "Haw" and they'll take two steps - one forward one to the side. The wheel team just follows. They know that when she has the reins, she's the only one they listen to. And they do listen! She's also driven 3-abreast during a parade once or twice - she says that's really fun!

Tango was a Rock Star yesterday, so hopefully today will be even better!


----------



## gingerscout

Happy first day of spring everyone.. I got to go ride.. still feeling like poo.. but what you going to do.. when offered the chance I'll take it..LOL. Rode for about 20 min and then all h*ll broke loose outside with thunderstorm.. lots of loud booms, flashing lights.. etc.. I decided my ride was over before I took a flying lesson.. annddd my guy got to meet mr glove and the bottle of excalibur.. he got violated.. but he was a saint and didn't try to kill us in the process, and he's much cleaner in that department


----------



## Tazzie

PoptartShop said:


> @TuyaGirl Tuya was really feeling herself. LOL, awww. That's so cute.  Silly girl.
> 
> Love the pictures. That's so cool!
> @Mulefeather that sounds like a fun weekend. & painting will be awesome!! So exciting, it'll feel truly like home!
> @Tazzie awwww, that had to be difficult.  May she rest peacefully.
> New windows sounds good, bet it'll look really nice!!! New stuff for spring!
> Of course Izzie did really well, she's a beast! LOL  Love it!!! That's lovely!!
> 
> I confess, this really feels like the longest Monday ever.


It was quite difficult :sad: was a tough day.

But yes, SUPER glad to replace those ones. All the windows need to be done, but we are just going to do two rooms at a time. Easier on the pocketbook that way :lol: but it'll be SO nice having a cross breeze in our living room!

She really is a beast  love her!

I hear ya on the longest Monday ever, UGH!



TuyaGirl said:


> @Tazzie I forgot to reply to the other part of your post. (and glad you understood that I meant forgetting the portuguese terms, Mondays, Mondays).
> Usually the most stressful part of grief goes until the funeral, at least to me. Now that it is over, it should be more easy going (not saying it is easy, hope you get what I mean).
> What to say about Izzie? She is fantastic, congratulations on the placing!
> @JCnGrace thank you!!


It's all good! And yeah, hoping the stressful part is done.

And thanks  not that it was me riding, but I'm so happy 

Also, happy anniversary for you and Tuya 



Change said:


> @RennyPatch - hope you're feeling better.
> @cbar - glad you got some saddle time, even if it was chilly!
> @TuyaGirl - love the pictures of the parade and that your BO is actually driving a 3-wide. You don't see that much around here anymore.
> @Mulefeather - sounds like a fun weekend, and even possibly worth the whisky hang-over.
> 
> Yesterday marked Tango's 7th ride and we ventured out into the great big world solo. We only managed about 1/2 mile in distance although I was in the saddle for a full hour. After about 20 minutes of working in the yard, a friend came by on his 4-wheeler - his family owns a lot of the farm land adjacent to my property, PLUS he has horses - so Tango learned another Very Important Lesson. He stood still for a good 30 minutes while Joe and I chatted! I have permission to bush-hog/scrape out a training area in the meadow but, if I put up any fences they have to be temporary.
> 
> Today - ride #8
> @carshon - yay! on getting to ride, and Kudos to Tillie!!


Woohoo! What a good boy he is Change! I'm glad he's doing so well!

I get to feed the ponies this week! Our barn owner was just going to have his dad do it, and I was like "NO! Let us do it!!" So I get to visit my superstar pony


----------



## PoptartShop

You do have a superstar pony! <3 & she has a superstar rider! Yayyy! @*Tazzie* 

So glad you get to ride again today, @*Change* .  It'll be even better I'm sure!  You deserve to ride, you haven't in awhile!
@*RennyPatch* good for you! I hear you, when I had tonsillitis a few weeks ago, I was like...I MUST RIDE THOUGH. :lol: Hope you feel better though. :/
@carshon glad you had a good ride & Tillie is getting better managing her anxiety!
@TuyaGirl happy horsey anniversary! 

It really is such a long Monday. & it's only 2 something...blah! I am getting a lot done, but more keeps coming in so it's like GAH. 

Glad I have the chiro after work though, I could use a nice massage!


----------



## Tazzie

@PoptartShop, hahaha, thanks! Some days I feel like one :lol:

And yay for the chiro! This day started speeding up a bit when I was given another work assignment. Thank goodness I was though! Otherwise I'd have been done around noon.... which would have made for a LONG afternoon!


----------



## TuyaGirl

Thank you for the anniversary wishes, everyone! Unfortunately my schedule does not allow me to go to the barn during the week :-(
@Change looks like BO would love to meet your sister! He can make the front pair sidepass or make a spanish walk while the others keep going straight. But not with all of them, of course. When driving 5 he usually uses 3 and 2, but tried 3 - 2 - 2 with seven. That was crazy!! 
Hoping the link works, the two in front are his best pair, the other ones were just starting the training, you can tell by their looks (two had been bought shortly before, the other one was just young)

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1671036132911752&id=100000161456676


----------



## gingerscout

did anyone catch the dreaded sheath cleaning part... yuk gross.. but glad its done, and he was really good about it.. except when we turned the water back on and it was cold for a second.. whoops lol


----------



## JCnGrace

RennyPatch said:


> did anyone catch the dreaded sheath cleaning part... yuk gross.. but glad its done, and he was really good about it.. except when we turned the water back on and it was cold for a second.. whoops lol


Yes, it's one of those things you try to accomplish quickly and hope no one drives by and sees you doing it.LOL


----------



## JCnGrace

I have a huge pot of vegetable soup on the stove and am waiting for it to cool off enough to put it in a Tupperware bowl. I confess I do not know how that bowl is going to fit in my fridge. LOL I'm going to take it with me tomorrow when we go to the calling hours for my friend so his daughter can take it back to his house where a bunch of the family is staying.


----------



## PoptartShop

@*RennyPatch* whew...glad my trainer takes care of that for Redz, LOL. :lol: It is definitely something you want to get done quick! 
@*TuyaGirl* awwww, I hope you get to see her soon so you can give her a big kiss! <3 @JCnGrace that sounds delicious!

The chiro was really good yesterday.  I confess, I DIDN'T forget to defrost the chicken this morning, so I'll have a good meal tonight!  LOL I forget sometimes, then I'm like darn...all day haha.


----------



## 6gun Kid

RennyPatch said:


> did anyone catch the dreaded sheath cleaning part... yuk gross.. but glad its done, and he was really good about it.. except when we turned the water back on and it was cold for a second.. whoops lol


I pay the vet to do it. We have him out to vaccinate, clean sheaths, and do dentistry as required. I haven't cleaned a sheath in many a moon!


----------



## carshon

I confess that when my gelding passed away I intentionally purchased a mare so I would not have to clean any more sheaths!


----------



## JCnGrace

carshon said:


> I confess that when my gelding passed away I intentionally purchased a mare so I would not have to clean any more sheaths!


Much easier to clean between the teats than a sheath isn't it? Plus my mares love getting cleaned there, the geldings not so much.


----------



## cbar

Yes...sheath cleaning. I try to get it done when no one is around. I'm afraid that to non-horsey people I look a little pervie. 

I confess I cannot use a potato peeler. Was peeling potatos on Sunday and peeled my fingernail right off. Gross! And very painful. Now I remember why I dislike cooking.


----------



## 6gun Kid

cbar said:


> I confess I cannot use a potato peeler. Was peeling potatos on Sunday and peeled my fingernail right off. Gross! And very painful. Now I remember why I dislike cooking.


 do like my mother, she has a pampered chef apple peeler/corer, and uses it with taters.
https://www.pamperedchef.com/shop/C...table+Tools/Apple+Peeler,+Corer+&+Slicer/2430


----------



## cbar

@6gunkid, I may have to invest in one of those. This isn't the first time that's happened. I'm inept at using some kitchen gadgets I guess. 

That thing looks like something from a word-working shop!!! Awesome!


----------



## PoptartShop

@carshon my thinking exactly. That's why I want a mare for my next horse. :lol:
@cbar ouch! I've peeled my skin off before while peeling a potato, I feel your pain.  It's no joke. That's why I am not so good at cooking LOL.
@6gun Kid Pampered Chef is awesome. One of my friends had a Pampered Chef party last year & I got some cool things.


----------



## Luce73

I confess that I actually feel ridiculously happy today for no reason at all. I didnt even get to ride!! What is this! LOL, not complaining haha. 

I also confess that I'm using the money Moro's leaser owed me for a bit I picked up for her to buy a blanket for Moro... She'll leave it in an envelope at the barn's office, I will pick it up, add money to it, and put it right back for the blanket lady to pick up... And I havent even gotten paid yet (or paid my trainer... oops). Moro looks cute in his new purple blankie though!! And he needed it


----------



## Captain Evil

6gun Kid said:


> I pay the vet to do it. We have him out to vaccinate, clean sheaths, and do dentistry as required. I haven't cleaned a sheath in many a moon!


Vets DO that? My vet's been lying to me!!!!

I confess that I am not looking forward to tomorrow so much. We have a dive job that really cannot be put off. We have to go back up to the Hellhole and work on their pipes again. 

Cleaning the exterior cages helped, but they are still not getting the water flow that they need to keep their fishes healthy. But tomorrow the weather is crappy! Below freezing temperatures, and gale force winds...and they keep upping the wind speed! Gusts up to 50 miles an hour...c'mon! 

How am I supposed to keep a diver safe in those conditions? 60-70 feet deep in near zero visibility with strong currents and a freakin' gale on the surface? AND we have to take the boat through the falls TWICE! In a GALE?

But everything is schedule, and there is this big company coming to force "Pigs" through the pipe: little sponge balls at first, which then get bigger and harder as they shoot through the pipes, trying to push through the mud and algae, and probably a poor starfish or crab or two. 

Oh woe is me.:-(


----------



## Captain Evil

Just a Google Picture of the falls...


----------



## gingerscout

Yeesh that sounds like a lot of no fun..hope you stay safe.. and our vet will for 30 a horse.. figured i'd save 30..lol


----------



## cbar

@Captain Evil - I take my hat off to you. You & your hubby have the most interesting, dangerous, crazy job of someone I know (well, Internet 'know'). I hope the weather forecast changes for you and you get better weather. 

And yes, my vet will also clean sheath's. Most folks here get it done when they get the teeth done since the horse is already sedated. I opt to do it myself though. Not b/c I particularly enjoy it, but b/c my boys are pretty well behaved and I am a cheap-a$$. I'd rather have that money to put gas in my truck to get to work  (or buy myself some wine). 

Stay safe tomorrow!!!


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

Well, yep, I will definitely be looking for a mare in due course!!! I have never seen a horse sedated for getting teeth done. The 'dentist' reckons most horses actually like getting it done and in his experience very few problems with any horse.


----------



## gingerscout

well mare's have heat cycles.. so they all have their plusses and minuses..LOL


----------



## JCnGrace

cbar said:


> Yes...sheath cleaning. I try to get it done when no one is around. I'm afraid that to non-horsey people I look a little pervie.
> 
> I confess I cannot use a potato peeler. Was peeling potatos on Sunday and peeled my fingernail right off. Gross! And very painful. Now I remember why I dislike cooking.


I use a big ol' butcher knife to peel potatoes. Scares other people to death when they see me using it but it's the only thing I don't cut myself with. I've had that knife for 37 years and I'll be sad if it ever bites the dust. I use it for just about everything.



Captain Evil said:


> Vets DO that? My vet's been lying to me!!!!
> 
> I confess that I am not looking forward to tomorrow so much. We have a dive job that really cannot be put off. We have to go back up to the Hellhole and work on their pipes again.
> 
> Cleaning the exterior cages helped, but they are still not getting the water flow that they need to keep their fishes healthy. But tomorrow the weather is crappy! Below freezing temperatures, and gale force winds...and they keep upping the wind speed! Gusts up to 50 miles an hour...c'mon!
> 
> How am I supposed to keep a diver safe in those conditions? 60-70 feet deep in near zero visibility with strong currents and a freakin' gale on the surface? AND we have to take the boat through the falls TWICE! In a GALE?
> 
> But everything is schedule, and there is this big company coming to force "Pigs" through the pipe: little sponge balls at first, which then get bigger and harder as they shoot through the pipes, trying to push through the mud and algae, and probably a poor starfish or crab or two.
> 
> Oh woe is me.:-(


I've never known a vet who wouldn't. Mine asks me if I want him to clean anytime he sedates a gelding for whatever reason. I usually do it myself but when he's here I'll let him do it since they're hanging and by the time he leaves and I could get to it they might not.

Good luck on your job tomorrow it does not sound like fun. Tell your hubby to stay safe!


----------



## JCnGrace

So this afternoon/evening were the calling hours for my friend and oh boy the people I saw that I haven't seen in YEARS! On one hand you're really glad to see them but on the other you wish you weren't seeing them because of a death. I hadn't seen quite a few of his grandkids since they were little things and they are now grown with their own kids. My, where does the time go? 

I also had a few people ask me about JC that didn't know he was dead. I swear that horse had such a fan club. It wasn't like he was awesome at a particular discipline, he was just a big, goofy horse with loads of personality. From protecting his girlfriends to his escape artistry to trying his guts out to do anything I asked of him whether either one of us knew what we were doing or not. LOL I love all my horses but I think he was a once in lifetime kinda guy and he'll always hold an extra special place in my heart. 

Another thing I noticed tonight is that too many of my old friends are shrinking. NOT GOOD!


----------



## PoptartShop

@Captain Evil oh my, I hope everything goes OK and everyone stays safe! 
I hope today goes by fast for you & smooth at the same time. You guys have one heck of a job, nonetheless a job for the brave. I salute you! 
@cbar I second the wine money. :rofl: Indeed! 
@JCnGrace aww, that reminds me, I've been to a few funerals in the past few years & it seems to go that way, you see people you haven't seen in forever & it gives you a chance to catchup, regardless of the circumstances. Ugh. That is hard. :/ Time really does fly by! Awww, JC was definitely loved. <3 Of course he will always be in your heart.  
@Luce73 those days are the best, when you're happy for no reason at all. I need more of those. :smile:

I confess, last night was a good ride but old Redz was a bit stiff. We just walked around the neighborhood then the arena. Might do the field tonight depending on how wet it is. Sometimes he gets stiff. 
He was so cute though, so cuddly last night! <3 
BUT...SUPER DIRTY! SO muddy. He got his sheet put on this morning, so I hope he didn't roll last night. :lol: 
Now it's like 30ish degrees & windy...yesterday was 60...like what is going on? Back to the puffy jacket & scarf. :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## Captain Evil

We've been here since 8:00, tied into the winterstick, and the weather is gorgeous. Flat calm, 25 degrees, and the current is real quiet. 

A lot of things are in our favor: the weather is nice now, the tides are low, and although it is below freezing, it is not fridgid. But...

...the job was supposed to start at 8:30 but they now say they won't be ready to start until 10:00. The weather is supposed to deteriorate markedly, and be at gale force somewhere beween 11:00 to 2:00 and stay that way all evening. The temperature is already dropping and I'm gonna have to start adding layers.

Our hope had been to start at 8:30, spend the estimated 3 hours in the water and be done by 12 or 12:30 and try and scoot back through the falls before the tide went wrong. 

But that's not gonna happen... DH is FIERCE to get in the water!


----------



## 6gun Kid

I confess I closed my eyes for a second in the break room, and woke myself up snoring 45 minutes later. Thankfully my coworkers have a sense of humor, and understand that as of 10:00 am I will be at my 40 hr mark for the week with the rest of today and 2 more days to go !


----------



## PoptartShop

@Captain Evil awww that sucks you guys couldn't get an early start, but I hope the weather doesn't get worse too quickly, ugh. Good luck!!  
@6gun Kid oh wow LOL you must be exhausted! :lol: That's funny haha. I wish I could do that right now...just want to close my eyes at my desk & wake up, & it be 4:30...WISHFUL THINKING haha.


----------



## carshon

@6gunkid sounds like a long week. My 20 yr old son has worked 25 hours in the past 2 days and is about shot. He started this new job on Monday and they are sure working him.

Wakes are odd things - so sorrowful but so joyful so see many folks you have not seen in years and to talk about good times (and good horses)

I must confess the programmers are work are up to it again! Grrr


----------



## JCnGrace

I forgot to make my other confession. I finally got a waffle! LOL On our way home hubby says "I think Denny's have waffles so we'll stop there to eat so you can satisfy your craving." Of course I was long over my "need a waffle" thing but it was so sweet of him to remember it after all this time I got one anyway. It was good and now I'll be set for another 10 or more years.


----------



## TuyaGirl

This week I've been more a spectator of the forum than anything else. The weather has been awful, temperatures dropped, hail storms, wind... And the forecast is not promising for the weekend. Which makes me the bad mood queen. I need the Sun!!
Otherwise than that nothing to confess or share, it's been an incredibly long week... And I feel tired of myself, lol!!
@Captain Evil I hope everything went well and that you are safe.
@PoptartShop maybe this crazy weather is playing a part in Redz' stiffness, hope it was a one time episode and that he is feeling better by now 
@JCnGrace you're right, it was very sweet of your husband to remember about the waffle, even after all this time 

And does anyone know anything about DraftyAiresMum? I wonder if she got the job.

Back to work now... Yeah, hurray... No.


----------



## PoptartShop

Mmmm glad you finally got a waffle @JCnGrace!  Got your waffle fix. That was sweet of him. <3 Yummy! 
@TuyaGirl yes, yesterday he was FULL of himself. Walking like he's a stud, so energetic not stiff at all. LOL! :lol: Had such a good ride. 
@DraftyAiresMum come baaaaaaaaack to us! 

We went to this big field in the neighborhood, I think it'll be my favorite new canter spot. 

I won't be at the barn today though, because I have to work late.  Sigh. But at least I got a good ride in the past few days.

I confess, I woke up RIGHT at my alarm today...I like when I wake up & I see that I have time to sleep. Not today apparently!


----------



## TimWhit91

My baby boy is 1 today! I don't understand how he is already 1. It feels like he was just born.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@*PoptartShop* yup, the oldie is still full of himself, that's good and glad to know he gave you a good ride :smile: Appart from the beach to canter, I had a great spot, one of the property's fields. It was nice because I could school her and have fun cantering / galloping without the need to go further away and leave the property. Now it makes part of the property that was rented, so I lost that. And I will miss it for sure! I had good fun in there (except on one occasion where she decided to bolt on me, oh well, lol!) There is still a narrow lane besides it without being plowed, but sure is not the same. Anyway since the big stumble episode I don't canter as much anymore... Just for you to get an idea of how it was:


https://www.facebook.com/cristina.cooker/videos/455985227871746/?l=6802067501810763104

@*TimWhit91* Congratulations!! :loveshower:


----------



## PoptartShop

Ah...a beach to canter would make my LIFE @TuyaGirl.  I'm so jealous. Wow, beautiful!!!! So open and spacious. :O I'd LOVE that!
@TimWhit91 aw that's awesome, congrats!! 

I confess, work is a bit stressful today, & I have to stay late. Ugh. So no barn for me tonight. But I do have a lot to get done anyway.
Sigh. I need a stress ball on my desk or something. :lol:


----------



## JCnGrace

TimWhit91 said:


> My baby boy is 1 today! I don't understand how he is already 1. It feels like he was just born.


:happy-birthday8: For your son @TimWhit91. Did he start walking? Are you going to let him make a mess of himself with his birthday cake? LOL They are just so fun at that age and he'll be grown up before you know it.


----------



## TimWhit91

He is kind of lazy about the walking thing lol. He CAN walk 5-6 steps when he feels like it. He just doesn't see much point in it yet. And yes, he gets his own little cake, he is going to be so happy lol


----------



## Captain Evil

Everything went... interestingly. Our three hour job went from 8:30 until 5:00, so we did not escape the weather at all.

Before the weather hit a lot of ice floes went by, often with seagulls riding them like big cruise ships. The ice would shake the boat as it hit us. Here are some sea-going gulls...









The little gull in the front kept squawking like a fog horn.

(And there were seals, and a shark fin, and a bald eagle and many ducks.)

It was cold but perfect right up until 10:00 - then POW!! Just a wall of weather crashed into us, and we went from sun and zero wind to snow and gale winds in the blink of an eye. It was crazy! And brutal - in the low teens but with winds of 30-40 and then 50 miles an hour, lashing snow... Freezing!

The worst moment was at the end of the job when Aaron, our new safety diver, untied the ****pot from her mooring. In the time it took for him to clamber from the bow back onto the deck, our boat was shoved from 60’ of water into 9’ and by the time we could get the boat oriented correctly, we were in 2’9”! We gunned it outta there!

We were so lucky to have Aaron aboard! He is a fisherman and diver who happened to know that area well, and who has taken his boat through the falls many times. Since it was an exceptionally low drain tide, he felt we had a really good shot at getting through the falls earlier than we had planned, so we set off. 

As we approached the bridge before the falls, the river/bay... well, it was so... I can’t even describe it! It was amazing!

On the ocean, with winds that strong, you would be looking at big waves, BIG waves, bigger that I could handle.. like Beaufort 8-9.. 20-30 foot waves. 









But we were inland, so the waves started at 3 feet, then 5, and then about 8... It was nerve-wracking, but also really fun! The waves were so close together that we never went into a trough, we just got shoved along from the crest of one wave to the crest of the next wave, like hopping from the back of one huge wale to the back of the next huge whale. 

We decided that we couldn’t chance the falls with seas like that and were gonna hang out for a few hours in a little side bay, but when we got to the falls, they were quite tame. A piece of cake! We zipped through, loaded the boat, and... home, sweet home!


----------



## Tazzie

Awww, happy birthday to your son @TimWhit91! Hopefully he enjoyed his cake!
@JCnGrace, glad you got your waffles! 
@PoptartShop, yay for a good ride! But boo for needing to work late. Thank god it's Friday!!!
@TuyaGirl, that looks like so much fun! Ugh, I really don't have anything like that here :sad: I'm lucky I have a field to ride her in.
@Captain Evil, sounds like a heck of a day!! I'm glad you made it home safe!!

I finally got to ride last night, woohoo!! Izzie picked up a new trick too, which will be just joyous to teach her to stop. Her new favorite thing is now hanging on my hands. Literally leaning her entire weight onto the bit. Soooo, that will be fun to work with. But, she's happier, so I'll just work with it (we adjusted her bit, and she is one HAPPY pony now). But it was a great ride nonetheless! I am super sore today :lol:


----------



## TuyaGirl

@Tazzie yeah, it was fun :icon_frown: Although when Tuya was feeling the oats I could never take her directly in there. Just too much open space :grin: It is plowed and rented now, which leaves me with a very small arena, that gets all flooded in the corners with like two drops of rain. So I guess no riding this weekend as well :frown_color:


I am pretty sure you will work through it with Izzie, she sounds such a good horse and I'm sure she will adjust back soon :smile: Do you have any idea why she is doing it? And I envy you, I want to have my body soring from riding too, lol! 


I am so glad it's Friday, I want it to be 6 pm now!! (It's only 12 pm)


----------



## Tazzie

TuyaGirl said:


> @Tazzie yeah, it was fun :icon_frown: Although when Tuya was feeling the oats I could never take her directly in there. Just too much open space :grin: It is plowed and rented now, which leaves me with a very small arena, that gets all flooded in the corners with like two drops of rain. So I guess no riding this weekend as well :frown_color:
> 
> 
> I am pretty sure you will work through it with Izzie, she sounds such a good horse and I'm sure she will adjust back soon :smile: Do you have any idea why she is doing it? And I envy you, I want to have my body soring from riding too, lol!
> 
> 
> I am so glad it's Friday, I want it to be 6 pm now!! (It's only 12 pm)


That sucks you won't get to ride there anymore :sad: or ride this weekend. We're forecasted to get a ton of rain this weekend, but I'll be riding next week anyway. Even if it's just trotting straight lines.

And she's finally happy with the dang bit. We've tried a ton of different things, and finally my friend found the solution. And now that she's happy with it, she's trying to plow through and be like "I don't have to listen hahahahaha!" She'll get there, I'm sure of it. Doesn't help I haven't been on her in a month :lol: and ugh, I'm ok with sore, but man. My seat bones even hurt to sit down :lol:

I want it to be closer to 3 pm!! It's currently 9 am.


----------



## carshon

I confess this Friday cannot speed by fast enough - no riding for us this weekend - scheduled to get quite a bit of rain. 

We took a tree out of the run in lane in front of our stalls. Now trying to put the fencing back up and fill in the hole the tree stump left. Now I see I need to paint the shed row of stalls. The tree hid how dingy they look!


----------



## cbar

Happy Friday everyone! This week has felt like torture for some reason. The weather has been decent, but just a very long week. 
@Tazzie, I'm glad you finally got to go riding! My riding horse (when he was being lazy) would lean terribly on my hands and on the bit. I worked him through that, but once in awhile he'll still do it. I hope Izzie gets over that habit! 

@Tuya, the riding where you are looks so lovely! There are a few fields around here that I can go riding in, but it gets boring really quickly, and I can only use them if the farmers give me permission and the gates aren't closed. 
@Captain Evil - so glad you guys made it out of there safely. Water is such a scary thing....your stories still blow my mind. I guess I have a bit of a phobia to water. 

Well....this is shaping up to be busy weekend. I might have a lesson with Amber tonight, but still waiting to hear back from my instructor. Tomorrow I will be away from home all day & night. I have a road race to run in the am, then a wine tasting event in the pm. Should be fun!!! 

It is only 8:15am here...and I wish it was 4pm. Guess I'd better go feed some horses......


----------



## Captain Evil

PoptartShop said:


> Ah...a beach to canter would make my LIFE @[/quote]
> 
> Yes... a dream!!
> 
> [MENTION=203321]cbar so glad you guys made it out of there safely. Water is such a scary thing....your stories still blow my mind. I guess I have a bit of a phobia to water.
> 
> Thanks. I have a phobia too. It took me four months before I could make myself breathe underwater in the shallow end of the pool.
> 
> The official body-recovery team has all this state of the art diving equipment, and the divers each get a medal with this logo inscribed on it: "IYGSJSU".
> 
> It stands for, "If you get scared, just stand up."
> 
> The bodies are usually in shallow water, but it is so dark and murky it is really scary.


----------



## Tazzie

cbar said:


> Happy Friday everyone! This week has felt like torture for some reason. The weather has been decent, but just a very long week.
> @Tazzie, I'm glad you finally got to go riding! My riding horse (when he was being lazy) would lean terribly on my hands and on the bit. I worked him through that, but once in awhile he'll still do it. I hope Izzie gets over that habit!
> 
> Well....this is shaping up to be busy weekend. I might have a lesson with Amber tonight, but still waiting to hear back from my instructor. Tomorrow I will be away from home all day & night. I have a road race to run in the am, then a wine tasting event in the pm. Should be fun!!!
> 
> It is only 8:15am here...and I wish it was 4pm. Guess I'd better go feed some horses......


I'm sure I can get her over it, just going to take some time! I'm glad she's a lot happier though, and that she wants to be so on the bit, even if it's TOO much now! I just need to get her stronger in her hind end to really lift her massive front end. We had a few insanely light moments last night that made me go "ohhhh" :lol: it'll get there!

Hopefully you do get a lesson!! Lessons are fun  good luck in your race and have fun wine tasting!!


----------



## Change

RennyPatch said:


> did anyone catch the dreaded sheath cleaning part... yuk gross.. but glad its done, and he was really good about it.. except when we turned the water back on and it was cold for a second.. whoops lol


I guess I've had too many studs and geldings to let a sheath cleaning bother me. It's just part of bathing the boyos. I do get odd looks from my neighbors, though. ;-)



Captain Evil said:


> Just a Google Picture of the falls...
> 
> View attachment 876466


Scary. Just scary. Beautiful, though - from the aerial view.


I rode Tango again on Monday - 2.25 miles! He just continues to amaze me with how eager he is to learn, and how brave he is when facing new things! It was funny, too. Cally was calling to him the whole time; he'd flick an ear but showed no desire to return home. He even picked up the pace and turned his face AWAY from the trail leading home every time we went by it. He only had one hesitation and one OMG! moment. The hesitation was a bucket filled with concrete with a pole that was just inside the treeline. I'll admit I had to look twice to figure out what it was - but once he figured out it wasn't moving, he walked right on by. The OMG! Moment: There's a small hill with a depression at the top, and that depression was full of muddy water from the recent rains. He passed it once, going down and it was no big deal, but on the return trip, as his head crested the top of the hill and he saw that sun-glinty mud pond, he did about a 10' side-skitter of OH HECK NO! I settled him and got him going again although he was a bit snorty until he realized it was just a puddle, then he was fine. I was tempted to try to ride him through it, but I'd seen a 4-wheeler run through it earlier and knew it was just too soupy.

Today the skies looked like they were threatening rain, so I got my poop-scoopin' chores done. Tango was full of himself and every time I fired up the yard tractor to move the poop cart, he'd do a goofy crow-hop and race around the yard. And then he got Cally into the game and I had to just stop, watch and laugh. They were having fun!

The rain never showed, and while tomorrow is also supposed to be overcast, it'll be low 70s. Tango and I are going out again, hopefully for a longer ride. He's doing so good! I can't believe I've only been on his back a total of 8 times - and that over the past 6 months!!

I may have to take Cally out for a ride, too. She's been off work while her leg heals. It still isn't completely closed up (healing from the inside out), but should be fine for a short ride so long as I wrap it first.


----------



## JCnGrace

Tango is doing AWESOME @Change! I bet you're very proud of him and you have every reason to be. 

I confess that I DIDN'T scoop any poop today. Went to Walmart to get some things my regular grocery store doesn't carry and by the time I got home and everything unloaded I was ready to be done with chores for the day. Fed and filled water tanks and ignored the poop littering the mini's dry lot. LOL

I also confess I forgot to get the WD40 hubby wanted. Ooops!


----------



## redbarron1010

tinaev said:


> I've used my mounting block to saddle my horse before. I'm short, he's tall and I have next to no arm muscle. If I ride regularly it's like the saddle gets lighter because I'm used to lifting it way up there. It's been over 2 months since I've ridden due to muddy conditions and I am dreading lifting that saddle all the way up there and will likely use the mounting block again. Does it make me a bad horsewoman that I would kill to find a sythetic/cordura type saddle that fits my horse just so I can have an easy time saddling?


I use all Synthetic saddles. I found a wonderful synthetic english trail saddle that I love!
https://www.statelinetack.com/item/equiroyal-pro-am-trail-saddle/E002587/


----------



## Mulefeather

Wow, gone for a few days and come back to a lot of reading to do!

I haven't been as active because my work started cracking down on internet usage, so I've been pretty much relegated to only using it on my lunch break. I've been going over to the sandwich shop on some breaks just to get away from the office, though. I guess I'll just have to start using Tapatalk more!

The good: 

- I found a saddle for John! It's already at the stable, John's owner tried it on him the other day and said it fits like a dream, so I'm ecstatic about that. I was actually getting ready to buy a $700 Fabtron saddle if nothing else appeared. But this one is only $325 and the owner is throwing in the bridle and breastplate for it, too. I'm sure neither one will fit John, but hey, I figure worst comes to worst I can keep it for a future horse, or sell it. 

- Got Garnet groomed today! The grooming place I took her to runs a program for rescue animals, so I got her first grooming totally free. Considering it normally would be about $45, that's a pretty dang good deal. She got bathed, nails trimmed, brushed out, ears cleaned, and her rear end shaved since she's still too fat to really clean herself well. She seems like she feels pretty good, so I'll take it  

-Working on increasing my freelance work for writing. So hopefully that will start increasing my income soon. 

The bad? I caught the office cold that was going around. Hoping that resting and getting as much sleep as I can over the next day or so will help.


----------



## JCnGrace

I hope you beat that cold soon @Mulefeather! Good deal on a saddle, things just seem to be falling into place with John so it's like it was meant to be. 

Tell work you have important business to attend to on the internet. LOL (just kidding)


----------



## TuyaGirl

@Chance Wow, you must be really proud of your boy!! He sounds really eager to please, and trusts you to guide him through the scary monsters on the trail  Sounds like Cally is almost fully recovered, yay! 

@Mulefeather what a great deal! And I am sure Garnet is feeling so much better and relieved  I hope you feel better soon, being sick sucks...

Re: riding at the beach. It's great because there's a trail through the dunes where you can work horses going up and down (Tuya was never good going down, she literally hollows her back, head up and launches herself at a really akward trot, even when asked to walk... Sigh), or you can go to the big open and do whatever you want along the sea. It's a big beach, we can go until the famous beach of supertubos, where rip curl pro takes place. Speaking of it, I remember one time galloping with a friend that likes to show off, he saw people gathering ahead and had to go in there, to show how cool he is or something. It was too late when I realised it was a bodyboard competition. I was behind and didn't want to go through it, yeah sure, Tuya in huhuuu mode, and I arrived there like the guy in the viral video - woah, wooooah, lol! (she was not bolting) I must have lots of pictures from that day  We managed to leave without the horn of the heat blowing, which was good. 
Going into the sea and getting water by the cinch in summertime feels really nice. Yeah, I am blessed with the trails here 

But I am sure not blessed with he weather right now. BO's son even put back Tuya's blanket. It is so darn cold! Rain and freezing wind, the perfect combination :-( I wanna cry. It is peaceful to just listen to the storm and the horses munching hay, but come on!!

I feel no need to download pictures when this website has some nice ones. If you are curious just skip through them 

And the video I was talking about just in case you didn't see it yet

https://www.playocean.net/portugal/peniche/praias/praia-do-medao-grande-supertubos


----------



## Change

Is it just me, or did the rider on Shamrock spend way too much time telling the horse to whoa, and not enough time just riding the gallop and working the brakes? It didn't look like the horse was doing anything other than what he was trained to do - run. Sometimes you just have to sit through those and guide the horse to stay on the safer trails.
@Mulefeather - yay! for the new saddle for John and for Garnet's new 'doo' style! Sucks to hear you're sick again. And you don't know how lucky you are that you can even use the work computer for HF. Our IT blocks any site it deems not appropriate for work, which sometimes even includes military sites I actually have need of! I can only log on from my home computer.

Tango and I went for another ride yesterday - overcast and windy, but low 70s. According to Endomundo, our personal best at 3.23 miles in 1 hour. This time we rode up past where my friend's horses are and that had him a bit excited, although he only wanted to stop and stare vs act stupid. After a few seconds, he'd move for a few more steps than stop again. We did get past that, but I guess he suddenly realized he was alone and started calling out every now and then, and was a lot more interested when he could hear Cally calling. Got him into a nice bit of trotting - he's smooth when he maintains it! and even a bit of a lateral gait which had a nice side to side smooth motion. Both times, though, he dropped back into a walk on his own - lazy boy! We're going to have to work on that. I would have tried for another 3/4 of a mile but the threatening skies suggested otherwise with some sprinkling. I got home and unsaddled and my gear put up just as the sky opened up. I want to ride again today, but right now it is soup-city out there! BAH!


----------



## TuyaGirl

@chance lol, yeah looks like the rider is not very experienced, he stated that and apologised for his girly voice  I guess I could see myself loosing balance on the two occasions where the road splits, but this dude fell on the straight part of the running course  I've ridden through two bolts in my entire life, both short and ended at the barn, so they were nothing more than a smart mare testing new owner, by then I was more inexperienced about what to do on a narrow trail and missed all the previous signs she gave me. As I recall I did nothing other than half halts and cowgirl up... 

Aww, Tango just wanted to socialize (hope that's a word) and hang around for a little chat. As you asked him to move on he was just finishing the conversation


----------



## TuyaGirl

Tried to edit but couldn't anymore. I remembered that the first time Tuya bolted was precisely because of a neighbour's horse that came out of nowhere running up to the fence to say hi as we were walking by. Tuya spooked in place and then took the chance to turn around and go back home. Fast!! So, @chance I wish she had behaved like Tango.
Btw the second time she bolted was on one of the first times I took her out to the big field, and decided to trot her down (barn's direction). Trotting went faster, faster, and then I lost control. I guess I never get tired of ashaming myself in public, lol! 
In my and Tuya's defense never hapenned again, it was a mix of inexperience, nerves and insecurity all together. Heck I could put a child on her in that same field and she would tip toe wherever asked. I could hug her right now, I have to wait 5 days now...


----------



## PoptartShop

Sorry guys!  I didn't even have a chance to really post much Friday considering work was INSANE!!!!!!!! SO busy. Ugh. What a day. I need to catchup with everyone!

But I did have a fun weekend.  
Saturday was Redz's birthday!!!!!!! He turned 24!  <3 Here's some pictures of the birthday boy. We FINALLY had a lesson, it went really well! He was so good.  Afterwards, I sponged him off (it was like 70 something degrees believe it or not) & he rolled. I took a video of it but I'll try to post it later.

24 never looked so good! :smile::smile:

Then later that day, me & my barn friends went to Painted Horse Ranch & rode, we went to Fair Hill (FINALLY RIGHT?? LOL) & I rode a PERCHERON! She was HUGE. I need to post pictures later, but whew! She was no joke. Very sassy mare. :lol: It was a good ride though. Was fun riding a draft for once. I'm so used to my TB.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@PoptartShop Awww, Redz looks great for his age  What a sweet, well taken care of horse. Hope he can be a part of your life for many years.
And I'm so jealous!! Everyone is riding draft horses and I can't even look at them because there's none in here!


----------



## JCnGrace

A happy belated birthday to Redz! Love his party hat Poptart. Sounds like you had a good weekend.


----------



## Mulefeather

@Change - Our office used to have a very liberal internet policy, but things are starting to change now that we've got a merger pending. Oh well, it was fun while it lasted.
@PoptartShop - Woohoo! Draft horse ride! And Redz looks like a very happy old man who is well-loved  My first horse was about 21 when I got him, and John is 20. The oldies-but-goodies are my favorites 

I'm thankful the one bolt I ever dealt with happened right at the bottom of a hill, the haflinger I was riding slipped on wet grass and scared himself. I just aimed him at the hill and worked the brakes, thankfully gravity did the work for me of getting him stopped! Honestly if the guy in the video had just worked on steering, they were on a straightaway with nothing in their path - that's about the best option for a bolt I can think of! No roads, no cars, no fences or other crap to run into. Hopefully the guy manages to learn from it! 

I wound up going home from work at lunchtime today, I was just so tired I honestly was worried I was going to fall asleep at my desk, and my voice is a hoarse whisper right now. Spoke to the office manager and she's like "OKAY! That's fine! I am totally okay with you taking your germs home!"


----------



## JCnGrace

I confess:

That I bought a set of 3 new cookie sheets on Friday and already totally ruined them. Who knew that if you put them in the dishwasher they would rust? LOL Thankfully, they were really cheap.

That I made sloppy joes tonight with Manwich sauce that hubby had bought and it was totally blah. Unfortunately he bought 2 cans of the stuff so next time it will require some doctoring.

I found some buns in the cabinet that you couldn't tell were buns anymore. I've been trying to figure out where to put all the stuff I keep in that pantry because it's so deep the stuff gets shoved to the back and forgotten. 

That I finally committed to going to my aunt's birthday lunch on Friday. It's one of those things that you hate the thought of but are glad you did it after it's over. The hate part comes from the drive up there since she's in the north eastern part of the state. She'll be 85 and who knows how many more birthday lunches we'll get to have with her so better get them in while the gettin's good.


----------



## Tazzie

Happy belated birthday to Redz! He looks so good!!

Seems like most of you all had a great weekend!

We went riding on Nick's toy! After a few mishaps (two different toys either losing their lug nuts or having them come loose, and a RZR choking out a quad from going through a huge puddle) we ended up having A LOT of fun. Six vehicles split off from the large group (we had over 30 people with us altogether), myself and husband included as one of the six, and boy did we have FUN! I got to drive that part since the trails we went on weren't totally out of my comfort zone :lol: sadly the weekend ended WAY too soon.

Now we have a new person starting today that I have to train... joyous.


----------



## PoptartShop

Alright, lemme play catchup here. :smile: Thanks everyone! <3 He really does look & feel good for his age! 
@*Captain Evil* wow, what a day! Glad you got home safe & sound. Quite an adventure!
@*Change* wow good for you! Glad Tango is doing well.  So proud of him I'm sure! Awwww! That's so awesome!
@*Tazzie* glad you got some ride time in finally. Definitely deserved it, it's been awhile! Wow, that sounds like fun. Doesn't the weekend always go by too fast? Ugh. :lol: I hope the new person isn't a ditz & is easy to train. Good luck girl!
@*cbar* I hate the rain. :/ Well it'll look good as new with some fresh paint!  Little spring project!
@*carshon* wine tasting sounds like fun. I need to do that like ASAP!  Wine is life LOL.
@*JCnGrace* LOL yeah the hat was my trainer's idea. :lol: Oh no about the cookie sheets. Hey, who would've thought?! Right, sometimes you have to do things just so you don't get that 'guilt trip'. I totally understand. But 85?! Wow, god bless her! Hopefully the food is good too. 
@*TuyaGirl* thank you! Psh, I haven't ridden a draft in YEEEARS since Saturday, at my barn we don't even have any. This place had a few though. Here's a picture of her. Sorry they're kinda blurry, she kept moving. :lol: 

Her name is Ottawa. It was fun, I'd definitely ride there again sometime. The guy was pretty cool and really great with his horses.
@*Mulefeather* yes it was fun. Very different from a TB. I've only ridden a draft about 2-3x ever so it was pretty awesome to get on one again.  She was like a tank! YAY for finding a saddle for John. That's awesome! Super exciting.  So glad you are a good match with him! I hope you feel better, colds are no joke. Perks of working in an office right?!


Ottawa:


----------



## JCnGrace

Tazzie said:


> Happy belated birthday to Redz! He looks so good!!
> 
> Seems like most of you all had a great weekend!
> 
> We went riding on Nick's toy! After a few mishaps (two different toys either losing their lug nuts or having them come loose, and a RZR choking out a quad from going through a huge puddle) we ended up having A LOT of fun. Six vehicles split off from the large group (we had over 30 people with us altogether), myself and husband included as one of the six, and boy did we have FUN! I got to drive that part since the trails we went on weren't totally out of my comfort zone :lol: sadly the weekend ended WAY too soon.
> 
> *Now we have a new person starting today that I have to train... joyous*.


I do not envy you that. At least you can train them the way you want them. LOL


----------



## 6gun Kid

JCnGrace said:


> I do not envy you that. At least you can train them the way you want them. LOL


 That is the way I look at it, I am the trainer for 5 clinics and I figure if I train them I know they are trained right. Though if I am honest, I would admit it is the 2nd least favorite part of the job..... The 1st you ask? safety officer!


----------



## gingerscout

I haven't been on much due to work and other stuff.. I did go out on a ride the other day.. well I tried.. I spent 3 hours loading and driving there, for my horse to start limping/ favoring a leg 2 min into the ride.. so I walked it all, wound up with blisters on my feet and then 3 hours back home.. He is seeing the vet Thursday. I set myself a goal to get out more than last year.. I have had 3 cancellations already and now this.. I even feel more flustrated that I spent the money for a trailer to be able to go out more, were having great weather and I still am stuck at the one ride.. although I'm trying every week.. I spent half the ride home talking to my wife about selling the horse, and getting something else.. and at that time I was totally serious


----------



## carshon

@RennyPatch I totally feel ya! My hubby had that happen a few years ago. He had never ridden many trails and had been working up to riding more with me "out" away from home. We had purchased a new trailer - trailered about 1 1/2 hours away rode for a few hours in the morning and headed out in the afternoon and his horse was so foot sore after a couple of miles he had to get off and walk. He had blisters too. It did get better over time and the mare was eventually diagnosed as Navicular so some changes in farrier care made her better and they logged a lot of miles

I confess that we have had too much rain and it is a mud pit here. Cow hating neighbor is still giving us the evil eye and my Mom just came home from her winter in TX and I am not looking forward to the drama she creates


----------



## cbar

I finally had some time to get caught up on here. I tried to like everyone's posts, but my stupid computer kept giving me an error message! 

Happy birthday to Redz!! He looks like such a dapper young man!  

Well, I finished 3rd female finisher in my race (and 10th overall). Which is pretty good...even though it is 3 days later and my legs are still sore. The wine tasting event was AWESOME! Even though I lost my ticket book, I still got lots of free samples - shows that there are still kind souls in this world. Got pretty slammed that night, but it was worth it  

I got to do lots of horse things Sunday & Monday. Went riding and saw 3 moose in the trees. Tiger was a little spooky, but not too bad....I am a little unsure how he will react around wildlife. Sometimes he is fine and other times notsomuch. And I lunged Ms. Amber a little bit. She looks so much better - I will try her again tonight after work as well. My farrier came yesterday and did some work on her feet, so we'll see how she's doing today. But I'm hopeful that lesson this week will be a 'go'. Little Missy needs to be put into work. She has not been bad, but you can tell she's going through another phase where she wants to test you. She was very naughty for the farrier yesterday. He has a lot of patience though and was very good with her. 

I am also not a fan of training people - I used to have to do that before I started working from home. Part of my problem is that I use a lot of 'short cuts' and I don't need to be passing my bad habits onto others...LOL.


----------



## Tazzie

JCnGrace said:


> I do not envy you that. At least you can train them the way you want them. LOL





6gun Kid said:


> That is the way I look at it, I am the trainer for 5 clinics and I figure if I train them I know they are trained right. Though if I am honest, I would admit it is the 2nd least favorite part of the job..... The 1st you ask? safety officer!


Ugh, yeah. I HATE training people. The one perk is she seems really nice. So there is at least that. I just always feel awkward training someone....



carshon said:


> @RennyPatch I totally feel ya! My hubby had that happen a few years ago. He had never ridden many trails and had been working up to riding more with me "out" away from home. We had purchased a new trailer - trailered about 1 1/2 hours away rode for a few hours in the morning and headed out in the afternoon and his horse was so foot sore after a couple of miles he had to get off and walk. He had blisters too. It did get better over time and the mare was eventually diagnosed as Navicular so some changes in farrier care made her better and they logged a lot of miles
> 
> I confess that we have had too much rain and it is a mud pit here. Cow hating neighbor is still giving us the evil eye and my Mom just came home from her winter in TX and I am not looking forward to the drama she creates


Ugh, sorry they are giving you fits still. I'd tell them to ef off :lol:



cbar said:


> I finally had some time to get caught up on here. I tried to like everyone's posts, but my stupid computer kept giving me an error message!
> 
> Happy birthday to Redz!! He looks like such a dapper young man!
> 
> Well, I finished 3rd female finisher in my race (and 10th overall). Which is pretty good...even though it is 3 days later and my legs are still sore. The wine tasting event was AWESOME! Even though I lost my ticket book, I still got lots of free samples - shows that there are still kind souls in this world. Got pretty slammed that night, but it was worth it
> 
> I got to do lots of horse things Sunday & Monday. Went riding and saw 3 moose in the trees. Tiger was a little spooky, but not too bad....I am a little unsure how he will react around wildlife. Sometimes he is fine and other times notsomuch. And I lunged Ms. Amber a little bit. She looks so much better - I will try her again tonight after work as well. My farrier came yesterday and did some work on her feet, so we'll see how she's doing today. But I'm hopeful that lesson this week will be a 'go'. Little Missy needs to be put into work. She has not been bad, but you can tell she's going through another phase where she wants to test you. She was very naughty for the farrier yesterday. He has a lot of patience though and was very good with her.
> 
> I am also not a fan of training people - I used to have to do that before I started working from home. Part of my problem is that I use a lot of 'short cuts' and I don't need to be passing my bad habits onto others...LOL.


I'm glad you had fun!! And congrats on your placing!!

I don't really have shortcuts. But I trip over my words as I'm trying to train someone. So I fear I will look like a fool even though I know this stuff inside and out. Just blah.

And aiming to ride tonight, thank goodness. May be just a short ride, and mostly straight lines since it's WET. But hey. A ride is a ride! And I'll need it after today!


----------



## cbar

That is too bad @RennyPatch. It sucks when stuff like that happens. And believe me, I understand that frustration. I bought a trailer and moved to a beautiful part of our province so I could trail ride more. Even paid for shoes on my riding horse...and never got out once last year. This year I'm focusing on training my filly, and now that the weather is better she has been lame. It friggin sucks. I was joking around that I should just get her better and then sell her before something ELSE happens. I am (sorta) kidding.
Things will get better...they always do. And once they do you will be glad you have that trailer to get you around. My fingers are crossed your painted-pony is alright.


----------



## PoptartShop

Well, it's thundering & lightning here right now. I'm at work, although I'd rather be home with my Netflix in this storm. :lol: Wishful thinking.
Thank you @*cbar* ! 

Hey, I would've gotten slammed too, so worth it! Those samples catch up to you. Glad you had a fun night, & you finished the weekend with some horsey stuff! I hope you have a good lesson this week. Oh, the testing phase! :lol: She needs to know who's boss LOL. I couldn't be a trainer either. I don't have the patience at all lol.
@RennyPatch aww, I'm sorry to hear that about your horse. Hope everything goes well on Thursday when he sees the vet. Fingers crossed for you. 
@Tazzie a short ride is better than no ride at all! 
I won't be riding until tomorrow. :/ I have the chiro after work today, yesterday I had a dr's appt. so I had to switch my appt to today. But it's nasty out anyway.


----------



## gingerscout

This whole thing is becoming like all work, all money spent and no fun/ reward for me.. none at all.. buy a horse to trail ride and last year get out 3 times.. get a trailer.. and I have had one ride on someone elses horse, and one failed attempt on mine. I love that horse but yesterday the thought of me selling him didn't upset me one bit after about 3 years. I doubt I'll get out 3 times this year at this rate, and if that's the case.. I don't know what I'll do anymore


----------



## Tazzie

Well this is a WONDERFUL turn of events!! The girl I'm training?? Yeah, she's a horse person and totally is up for talking about horses all the time! WOOHOO!


----------



## Mulefeather

@RennyPatch - I know it's hard and it sucks, but the year is young yet. You've already done more riding this year than I have! Deep breaths, it's going to keep getting better with drier weather, better footing, and more time you can spend outside. Don't get discouraged! 
@Tazzie - Awesome!! New horsey friend!


----------



## PoptartShop

@RennyPatch it will get better. This year has been rocky for a lot of us when it comes to riding, between the weather & being busy. It's only March! You got it!  I hope things slow down so you can get to riding. I understand completely how frustrating it can be. Only March!
@Tazzie that's great!!!  No better topic than horses! Whew, that'll make your weekdays much better now that you have something in common!

I confess, this work day is busy but still going by SLOW. LOL, it's only Tuesday. :icon_rolleyes: I have the chiro after work, which should help because this darn rainy wet weather is making me achy.


----------



## JCnGrace

RennyPatch said:


> I haven't been on much due to work and other stuff.. I did go out on a ride the other day.. well I tried.. I spent 3 hours loading and driving there, for my horse to start limping/ favoring a leg 2 min into the ride.. so I walked it all, wound up with blisters on my feet and then 3 hours back home.. He is seeing the vet Thursday. I set myself a goal to get out more than last year.. I have had 3 cancellations already and now this.. I even feel more flustrated that I spent the money for a trailer to be able to go out more, were having great weather and I still am stuck at the one ride.. although I'm trying every week.. I spent half the ride home talking to my wife about selling the horse, and getting something else.. and at that time I was totally serious


 


RennyPatch said:


> This whole thing is becoming like all work, all money spent and no fun/ reward for me.. none at all.. buy a horse to trail ride and last year get out 3 times.. get a trailer.. and I have had one ride on someone elses horse, and one failed attempt on mine. I love that horse but yesterday the thought of me selling him didn't upset me one bit after about 3 years. I doubt I'll get out 3 times this year at this rate, and if that's the case.. I don't know what I'll do anymore


Don't get discouraged Renny. As the old saying goes "Doo doo happens!" and it seems like with horses it happens even more often literally as well as figuratively. LOL It's part of horse ownership, I'm sure there are quite a few of us that has been there. I spent most of my 10 day MO trail ride vacation sitting in camp or begging rides on other peoples' spare horses one year because my horse wrenched his knee our first day there. Another year (same place, it was a yearly trip) I mostly walked the trails with very short periods in the saddle because MY knee was so messed up and bruised I couldn't stand it touching the saddle. Me and my horse spent a lot of time in camp that year. 

Since I'm an enabler I'll tell you the solution is to get a spare horse for those unavoidable happenings instead of getting rid of the one you have. LOL 




cbar said:


> I finally had some time to get caught up on here. I tried to like everyone's posts, but my stupid computer kept giving me an error message!
> 
> Happy birthday to Redz!! He looks like such a dapper young man!
> 
> Well, I finished 3rd female finisher in my race (and 10th overall). Which is pretty good...even though it is 3 days later and my legs are still sore. The wine tasting event was AWESOME! Even though I lost my ticket book, I still got lots of free samples - shows that there are still kind souls in this world. Got pretty slammed that night, but it was worth it
> 
> I got to do lots of horse things Sunday & Monday. Went riding and saw 3 moose in the trees. Tiger was a little spooky, but not too bad....I am a little unsure how he will react around wildlife. Sometimes he is fine and other times notsomuch. And I lunged Ms. Amber a little bit. She looks so much better - I will try her again tonight after work as well. My farrier came yesterday and did some work on her feet, so we'll see how she's doing today. But I'm hopeful that lesson this week will be a 'go'. Little Missy needs to be put into work. She has not been bad, but you can tell she's going through another phase where she wants to test you. She was very naughty for the farrier yesterday. He has a lot of patience though and was very good with her.
> 
> I am also not a fan of training people - I used to have to do that before I started working from home. Part of my problem is that I use a lot of 'short cuts' and I don't need to be passing my bad habits onto others...LOL.


 @cbar, CONGRATULATIONS on your race! WOW!:clap::thumbsup::happydance:

Can you tell I'm in awe of you? LOL


----------



## JCnGrace

@Tazzie, what a welcome surprise!


----------



## TuyaGirl

@cbar Wow, congratulations on your placing! Plus your trail ride must have been so nice!! 
@Tazzie such good news about your new horse friend! I wish I had at least one at work, unfortunately people here are of the kind that say a pony is a baby horse, or wonder if I'm rich because I own a horse. Once a girl (not a co worker) told me horses were disgusting because they had fleas! So I envy you 
@RennyPatch don't throw the towel yet. As mule said there's many of us who don't ride for ages (in my case since October, almost 6 months), so lets just hope things get sorted out fast and that your pony is ok. Let us know about it when the vet comes.

Speaking about not riding, despite the lovely weather I won't ride this weekend anyway. BO is going to take his driving horses to a friend's marriage on Saturday and Sunday he will be out as well, when I get back on the saddle I want someone to be there, just not confident at all to do it alone (although I know my mare will be fine but well...), plus he or his son are always very supportive and I love that. I will just saddle her up and work in hand, she is also needing it. But I miss riding :-(


----------



## PoptartShop

@*cbar* congrats!!!  You are awesome!!
@TuyaGirl awww I know how you feel. I hope you get to ride very soon.  

I confess, it's finally a sunny day, gonna be in the 60's...I THINK A RIDE IS IN ORDER AFTER WORK! :smile: 

I signed up for another Paint Nite in a few weeks with Mommadukes, I can't wait!  It'll be a bit harder than the other paintings we've done, but I think we can handle it.  They're so fun! I wanna try Plant Nite too, where you make a cute terrarium. I love this stuff! Makes you think you are artistic. :lol:


----------



## Tazzie

Thanks everyone! I am SOOO excited! My throat hurts from talking so much hahaha! It was quite the unexpected turn of events really! But I'm happy  will just make sure our conversations with my other lunch friends don't all turn to horses, and conversations with the other girls in the lab don't dwindle either. I love horses, but I also don't want to lose the friendships I have!
@TuyaGirl, to this day I've never ridden alone. I refuse to. So I totally understand about waiting. But hopefully soon!!
@PoptartShop, how fun!! They both sound fantastic! And yay for riding!!

I rode last night and HOLY FREIGHT TRAIN. I literally felt like I was trying to direct a freight train using seat and legs alone. Like, if I gave her an inch of rein she'd take a mile. She did eventually settle and have good work, but whew. All she wanted to do was canter, and that was the one thing we couldn't do last night. Lots and lots of laterals!

Tonight I ride again and hope she remembers her manners :lol:


----------



## PoptartShop

I know what you mean, I have to be super careful with my non-horsey friends to not bring up horses so much. But shhh, it IS the best topic of conversation! :lol:  @Tazzie LOL that sounds like Redz last week. Just wanted to GO! I'm glad you held on & pulled through! :smile: Big girl has a lot of energy LOL I'm sure it was no joke!

Ah, I probably won't canter tonight either, maybe in the arena but the fields are going to be gross because of all the rain the past two days. :icon_rolleyes: 2 more hours & I'm gonna head to the barn!


----------



## JCnGrace

I confess that hubby went to town to get an oil filter for his truck and I told him to bring home supper so that I wouldn't have to cook. We're having Taco Bell and I couldn't remember the name of what I wanted so I described to him and told him if he couldn't figure out what it was to get me a steak quesadilla instead. Hard telling what I'll end up with. LOL

Anyone know what the name of the tacos with the thick chewy shells are called because it's driving me crazy trying to remember!


----------



## JCnGrace

Duh me! It just so happens Taco Bell has a website that has their food listed with pictures. Chalupa was what I couldn't think of. Got ahold of hubby on his cell before he got there so I ought to get what I want. LOL


----------



## PoptartShop

Sorry, I just saw this now. I haven't had TB in a long time, so I wouldn't be much help. LOL! That's good you found out what it was before he got there! :lol: Yum!!  I am also a visual learner. :rofl: Pictures help with everything.

I'm not staying at the barn too late tonight, I have to go home myself & cook some chicken I FINALLY remembered to defrost. :smile:


----------



## JCnGrace

PoptartShop said:


> Sorry, I just saw this now. I haven't had TB in a long time, so I wouldn't be much help. LOL! That's good you found out what it was before he got there! :lol: Yum!!  I am also a visual learner. :rofl: Pictures help with everything.
> 
> I'm not staying at the barn too late tonight, I have to go home myself & cook some chicken I FINALLY remembered to defrost. :smile:


I usually don't know what I want to fix for supper until an hour or so before when I start getting hungry. A ziplock baggie and a sink full of cold water speeds up the thawing process a lot. LOL


----------



## Captain Evil

I confess, I am cold!

We are on another dive job that should have been simple, but just wasn't. It was supposed to be zero wind - ZERO - and well into the 40's. But the wind was, maybe 15 knots, with teeth rattling gusts. And then, it started to snow! 

The part that we knew would be challenging - the tide - was. DH could barely swim it, never mind work in it.

After the second dive we had too call a halt and take a long break to let the tide slacken. The third dive finished the job, but by then the tide was too low to haul the boat out, so here we sit, waiting for three hours or so. Fort the tide to get high enough. We've been waiting since 5:00, and the tide just turned, so it might be another two hours or so.

But since the job was only supposed to be a few hours in the heat of a lovely day, I did not bring enough warnm clothes. You'd think I would know beter by now!


----------



## Captain Evil

RennyPatch said:


> I haven't been on much due to work and other stuff.. I did go out on a ride the other day.. well I tried.. I spent 3 hours loading and driving there, for my horse to start limping/ favoring a leg 2 min into the ride.. so I walked it all, wound up with blisters on my feet and then 3 hours back home.. He is seeing the vet Thursday. I set myself a goal to get out more than last year.. I have had 3 cancellations already and now this.. I even feel more flustrated that I spent the money for a trailer to be able to go out more, were having great weather and I still am stuck at the one ride.. although I'm trying every week.. I spent half the ride home talking to my wife about selling the horse, and getting something else.. and at that time I was totally serious


I just wrote about a kind of frustrating dive job, but this is way suckier. I am full of admiration for your tenaciousness and.... it's gonna happen, and it's gonna be worth it... I'm sure of it. Just hang in there, and god luck with the vet.


----------



## JCnGrace

Captain Evil said:


> I confess, I am cold!
> 
> We are on another dive job that should have been simple, but just wasn't. It was supposed to be zero wind - ZERO - and well into the 40's. But the wind was, maybe 15 knots, with teeth rattling gusts. And then, it started to snow!
> 
> The part that we knew would be challenging - the tide - was. DH could barely swim it, never mind work in it.
> 
> After the second dive we had too call a halt and take a long break to let the tide slacken. The third dive finished the job, but by then the tide was too low to haul the boat out, so here we sit, waiting for three hours or so. Fort the tide to get high enough. We've been waiting since 5:00, and the tide just turned, so it might be another two hours or so.
> 
> But since the job was only supposed to be a few hours in the heat of a lovely day, I did not bring enough warnm clothes. You'd think I would know beter by now!


That made me cold just reading about it! I hope by now you are snuggled in at home and tasty warm but if not get to doing those jumping jacks to keep your blood circulating!


----------



## JCnGrace

I swear the older I get the less graceful I am and I didn't have any to spare when I was young. Doing chores I tripped and was heading headlong into the haymow ladder. Saved the head but not so much my boob, OUCH! Next time I'm saving the boob and who cares about my head, it'll hurt less. LOL


----------



## PoptartShop

@*Captain Evil* I hope you warmed up! Wow, that's insane. I hope you don't catch a cold!  Snow?! Yikes!! 
@*JCnGrace* that's true, I'm just too lazy to wait haha. :lol: It did turn out really good though. I got home from the barn late so I ate at like 8:30. Ugh. Oh my, you sound like me...I'm so clumsy. Graceful & my name do NOT go in the same sentence. :rofl:

I confess, last night was an awesome ride!  Redz was so good, we did some flat work in the arena then went for a walk around the neighborhood. So funny, he was walking like a total stud through the neighborhood. :lol: So doesn't act like a 24 year old!

My friend's horse he's almost 5, we always ride together, but in the arena he doesn't like to canter. In a field or trail? He will with no problem. 
My trainer tried to make him canter in the arena numerous times, no luck. She used a whip, etc. No luck...
So, I got on him for her last night & I MADE HIM CANTER! LOL. Lots of leg pressure & clicks but it worked!  Gonna try it again tonight so she can try it!  No whip needed, just leg leg leg pressure. I used to ride an ex-polo horse back in the day so it gave me flashbacks last night, he didn't like staying on the rail so I darn sure pushed him over! My legs are sore to say the least. :lol:


----------



## carshon

I confess it is cold and rainy here today and has been for a week. So depressing.

And I am tired of clients that do special promotions but don't do anything to track them then expect me to pull status' and results out of by hooey!

Must be the weather has me down! Horses are ankle deep in mud from the 2 inches of rain - thank God their stalls are dry but the silly things want to stand in the mud!


----------



## carshon

I confess it is cold and rainy here today and has been for a week. So depressing.

And I am tired of clients that do special promotions but don't do anything to track them then expect me to pull status' and results out of by hooey!

Must be the weather has me down! Horses are ankle deep in mud from the 2 inches of rain - thank God their stalls are dry but the silly things want to stand in the mud!


----------



## PoptartShop

@carshon I hate the rain.  It rained from Sunday-Tuesday here. So depressing, I agree.
It is definitely the weather that has you down! I don't blame you. When the weather is crappy, I feel crappy!  Hopefully you get some sunshine soon!

It's still muddy here too, I forgot my muck boots so I'm hoping the mud dried up a little. Yesterday it was such a mucky mess at the barn.

And cleaning Redz's legs...don't even remind me! So much elbow grease!:x

I am going riding again after work. Tomorrow it's supposed to rain so I need to get another good ride in before my lesson Saturday! It's a bit chillier today but at least the sun is out. I hate rain!


----------



## JCnGrace

@Captain Evil, that was supposed to be toasty warm not tasty! LOL
@carshon, hope you get some better weather soon.
@PoptartShop, it's been a long time since I've ridden hard enough to get legs that feel like sore wet noodles but I can remember it. Good job on getting him to canter!


----------



## TuyaGirl

@PoptartShop share your pictures of Paint Nite with us again, last time the result was really nice! And didn't you feel proud of yourself after making the horse canter?  I ask because once BO rented Tuya and another mare to a couple, Tuya was ridden by the girl, that was a showjumping rider, and other mare for the guy, it was his first time. After a few minutes I was amazed by her skills, Tuya canters very well on trails, but on the arena she drops her shoulder and dives to the center after one or two laps, you have to micro manage her all the time! Well not with this girl. Tuya didn't have a chance with her, lol! Thing is after a while her boyfriend wanted to try a few strides of the canter and his mare would not do it, so BO jumped in and rode her. Still nothing. Then the girl said she would canter her. She knew Tuya was mine so I rode Tuya (that immediately reverted to a lazy canter falling to trot) and she did everything she could to canter the other mare. Stick, legs, seat, nope. We switched again (her boyfriend had given up - sore legs) and I went after that mare so hard that she cantered. Me!! And without the stick. I confess I felt really proud. And she loved Tuya 
@carshon I feel you. Rain, mud (and in my case wind) are the reasons why I don't ride for 6 months. Plus the Sun makes us feel better. Hope it stops soon.


----------



## PoptartShop

Aww I sure will @TuyaGirl!  I did feel pretty proud! And you definitely should have felt proud that day!  Yup! I didn't have to use a crop either. :lol: I guess we are better than we think we are sometimes haha. 

Well, I confess, it's POURING rain here. Going to rain all day. :icon_rolleyes: I'm glad I got a good ride in last night though. Tomorrow I am going to have my lesson, just sucks the footing won't be as good because it'll probably still be mucky. I hope they drag the arena in the morning lol.
But at least it's FRIDAY! Woooo! We made it!


----------



## 6gun Kid

the end of the 3rd 60 + hr week in a row for me today. I am sleeping all weekend, anybody need a job? Because we dang sure need the help!


----------



## PoptartShop

Wow @6gun Kid, you better sleep all weekend! :O That's a lot! Goodness, you need a vacation!


----------



## cbar

Hopefully you get some decent rest over the weekend @6gun Kid! Those hours are crazy! 

I am so glad it is Friday, you guys have no idea! This week hasn't actually been too bad, but I'm looking forward to getting some work done around here this weekend. Weather is supposed to be decent, so that makes it so much better! 
@RennyPatch - any news on your horse? What did the vet say? I hope he checked out alright and you'll be back up & riding in no time. 

Good news here guys - Amber is not lame anymore! So I actually have lesson tonight which I'm SO pumped for! I can't even remember the last time I went to lesson. And I picked up my lunging surcingle yesterday which I had ordered, so now I can work on ground driving at home and not just in our lessons. I am hoping we will progress much faster now! 

I did some trailer loading practice with her last night...and she was so calm and cool about it. Hopefully she loads no problem tonight! It can be hit & miss with her...but now that all the ice has melted in the yard I can dedicate more time to working on her trailer loading. 

Happy Friday!!!


----------



## PoptartShop

Yayyy I'm glad she's not lame anymore @cbar! That's good news! The lesson will be a good time.  I know, up until last week I hadn't had a lesson in like a month. You are going to have such a fun time! 
Glad the weather will be nice too so you can spend more time with Amber! <3

TGIF INDEED!!! Meeting my parents for dinner at Iron Hill after work, can't wait to grub!


----------



## gingerscout

no news on horse, It was thunderstorming something fierce and we decided not to bring him out.. so the reschedule date is on the 11th, but it sounds like its going to get expensive, so I don't know what I am going to do.. if I have to spend 2-300 a month for supplements and pills/ shots, then his time will be definitely limited.. I love the horse.. but not spending 1k a month to keep a pasture pet I am having trouble riding once a month, not happening.. I will save for something else.. and if I can't make my riding goal this year due to intermittant lameness then he will be sold regardless.. I have made a single digit trail ride goal EVERY year for the last 5+ years.. NEVER made one once.. last fall I set it at 10, I even bought a trailer, I am at 1 for the year.. I don't care if its on my horse or another.. and I don't care if it makes me sound cold.. but if I can't make 10 I'm dropping him like a bad habit. I only want to trail ride and last year I made it out 3 times.. I don't show, I don't do anything else.. the sole reason I spend 1000's of dollars is to trail ride.. and yet I never do any, he wont go alone, no one to go with, and when I do, he comes up lame, It grinds my gears in the worst way possible, and I hate that it makes me sound like an a$$hole, but year after year I can't even get out enough times to count on one hand.. not worth the money spent if you ask me


----------



## evilamc

@*RennyPatch* That really sucks, hopefully its not something too serious. 

I confess I'm somewhat scared for the vet to come out for yearly stuff because Jax is fat and I know I'm going to get lectured. All hay is fed in hay nets and they don't get grain...just whenever I'm NOT working its raining! If I had trails from my house I'd consider leasing him but no where for a leaser to ride him 








My fat kids eating at their playhouse









The dentist said he looked pregnant


----------



## JCnGrace

RennyPatch said:


> no news on horse, It was thunderstorming something fierce and we decided not to bring him out.. so the reschedule date is on the 11th, but it sounds like its going to get expensive, so I don't know what I am going to do.. if I have to spend 2-300 a month for supplements and pills/ shots, then his time will be definitely limited.. I love the horse.. but not spending 1k a month to keep a pasture pet I am having trouble riding once a month, not happening.. I will save for something else.. and if I can't make my riding goal this year due to intermittant lameness then he will be sold regardless.. I have made a single digit trail ride goal EVERY year for the last 5+ years.. NEVER made one once.. last fall I set it at 10, I even bought a trailer, I am at 1 for the year.. I don't care if its on my horse or another.. and I don't care if it makes me sound cold.. but if I can't make 10 I'm dropping him like a bad habit. I only want to trail ride and last year I made it out 3 times.. I don't show, I don't do anything else.. the sole reason I spend 1000's of dollars is to trail ride.. and yet I never do any, he wont go alone, no one to go with, and when I do, he comes up lame, It grinds my gears in the worst way possible, and I hate that it makes me sound like an a$$hole, but year after year I can't even get out enough times to count on one hand.. not worth the money spent if you ask me


Well I can't like your post not because I think you're wrong but because it makes me feel bad that you've been unable to enjoy the benefits of having a horse.


----------



## JCnGrace

@evilamc, I always think my vet will yell at me too but he never has and I have some that are porkers even to my eye and I like mine to have a little more meat on them than what experts say is healthy. I don't think he looks all that fat, maybe a hay belly but that's not really fat. 

I've told all my garage selling family and friends to keep an eye out for one of those playhouses. I'm going to name it The Evilamc Diner. LOL


----------



## Change

@RennyPatch - last year I didn't ride off my 2 acre property but maybe 3 times - and me with 2 horses! Cally spent most of last summer dead lame because of a crappy farrier undoing over a year's worth of my good farriers hard work, and because of neck surgery, my plan of breaking my colt was delayed by several months. This year, I've been off property 4 times for a total of 10 miles for my butt, split between 2 horses. I bought a horse trailer a little over a year ago - it's been used 3 times - twice to the vet and once to pick up my colt from the rescue facility.

Since adopting the colt, my mare now resists going out alone. She's developed severe separation anxiety since I brought him home. Oh, I can push her past the initial tantrums, but she's a PITA for the first 30 minutes when all I really want with her (my nice, sane 9 y/o bombproof horse) is a relaxing ride. Tango has only been off property 4 times since I brought him home a year ago - once being ponied, and 3 times solo. For a total of being ridden 8 times in his life. Needless to say, he's not experienced enough for me to expect (or trust for) a relaxing ride. 

Also - don't be upset with the horse for acting sore if he hasn't been ridden or trailered much over the past year. He's most likely just out of condition. Trailers and some trails can be pretty hard on a horse's legs if they aren't used to it.


----------



## gingerscout

no I get it.. if I ride more than a once a week though he gets stiff/ sore.. has for a month or so.. so we have been talking about this for some time.. when I bought him, I was told in vet check.. he had some leg issues that would crop up and eventually would be unsound most likely in his early 20's was our best guess.. but he is 17 and it seems to be starting now, he's a sweet horse but I can't afford to spend like 1k a month on a horse that will be just a pasture pet. He was 14 when I got him, so I thought I would have 5-6 years, then he could go to my children to work with and maybe a light ride for them after they outgrow the pony.. but at this time I don't have my own property and can't afford to board more than one full size horse right now.. so if I want to ride I may have to find something else. I know I am jumping the gun on his diagnosis, but I have been told from day one that eventually he will have loads of problems down the line, and I am afraid of it happening sooner than later.. in other news I woke up today with a stomach ache and dizzy like the room spinning.. I just got over being sick like a week ago.. I didn't drink last night.. this totally sucks.. I hope its not Vertigo


----------



## evilamc

JCnGrace said:


> @*evilamc* , I always think my vet will yell at me too but he never has and I have some that are porkers even to my eye and I like mine to have a little more meat on them than what experts say is healthy. I don't think he looks all that fat, maybe a hay belly but that's not really fat.
> 
> I've told all my garage selling family and friends to keep an eye out for one of those playhouses. I'm going to name it The Evilamc Diner. LOL


LOL! I'm actually casually looking for a second one  So for summer I can have one in shade by the barn and still keep the one in the gravel lot out of mud! I LOVE it! Best things I did to make it better was put it up on TWO pallets, it was a little low and awkward, two pallets made it just the right height. Then I put a stall mat in for the floor so I can just sweep it out when I put out new hay. I can't stand when hay gets down into the pallets/gravel!


----------



## JCnGrace

evilamc said:


> LOL! I'm actually casually looking for a second one  So for summer I can have one in shade by the barn and still keep the one in the gravel lot out of mud! I LOVE it! Best things I did to make it better was put it up on TWO pallets, it was a little low and awkward, two pallets made it just the right height. Then I put a stall mat in for the floor so I can just sweep it out when I put out new hay. I can't stand when hay gets down into the pallets/gravel!


Do they have a floor? I won't be able to sit one up on pallets because it will be for the minis but I'm wondering how to keep it from blowing over. If they don't have their own floor and can sit over a pallet or two then that should keep it from blowing over. 

They had one at a resale shop at a nearby town but both times I drove by it they were closed and I was in a hurry anyway. Probably more expensive than finding one at a garage sale but I'm going to go back sometime next week and ask their price.


----------



## Captain Evil

Tough situation, @RennyPatch

I confess, my parrot pooped on my Parelli Horsenality report. How much face to I lose by confessing that I actually have a Parelli Horsenality report???


----------



## evilamc

JCnGrace said:


> Do they have a floor? I won't be able to sit one up on pallets because it will be for the minis but I'm wondering how to keep it from blowing over. If they don't have their own floor and can sit over a pallet or two then that should keep it from blowing over.
> 
> They had one at a resale shop at a nearby town but both times I drove by it they were closed and I was in a hurry anyway. Probably more expensive than finding one at a garage sale but I'm going to go back sometime next week and ask their price.


No floor, but its pretty heavy on its own. You could attach a cinderblock or two to it on the inside though if you're worried about the wind. Theres plenty of room to and then you don't have to raise it up on pallets.

The extra benefit of having it on pallets for me though is I attached screw eyes to the pallets so when I put there bales of hay in there (in hay nets) I can clip it in. Otherwise they'd just pull it out like little jerks.


----------



## Change

I confess that I am BONE TIRED but still smiling! 

I managed to 
1) shovel up the week's worth of manure and get it hauled out to the compost heap
2) curry and brush about 5 lbs of mud and shed off of the two horses
3) help Son with mixing and spreading a load of concrete for the ever growing retaining wall
4) and rode Tango for 3.15 miles. 

Son came along for the ride and so did Cally - ponied alongside the 4-wheeler. She jogged along beside that noisy beast as if she's done it every day of her life. Tango did very well, too, with only a few times being Stoopid - usually when Son and Cally were behind us. If he could see them, he did fine - even listening to me when I wanted a walk and let them run off without us. Very proud of that boy. And I even got him into a nice, comfortable, collected rocking-horse canter. Yeah. I'm grinning ear to ear!

Tomorrow, I'm hoping I can go out alone and maybe hit the 5 mile mark!


----------



## JCnGrace

Captain Evil said:


> Tough situation, @*RennyPatch*
> 
> I confess, my parrot pooped on my Parelli Horsenality report. How much face to I lose by confessing that I actually have a Parelli Horsenality report???[/QUOTE]
> 
> This made me laugh @Captain Evil. Not losing face with me, while Parelli isn't my thing I'm for whatever works for you (or anyone else for that matter).


----------



## JCnGrace

evilamc said:


> No floor, but its pretty heavy on its own. You could attach a cinderblock or two to it on the inside though if you're worried about the wind. Theres plenty of room to and then you don't have to raise it up on pallets.
> 
> The extra benefit of having it on pallets for me though is I attached screw eyes to the pallets so when I put there bales of hay in there (in hay nets) I can clip it in. Otherwise they'd just pull it out like little jerks.


I'm planning on doing the hay net inside and will figure out a plan for keeping it in place once I actually have one. Right now I don't use a net and Cherry tosses all the hay out of the cut down, leaking water tank I currently use the second you put hay in it. Their hooves are so tiny I'm not willing to use a net until they actually have a physical barrier to keep them from getting hung up.


----------



## JCnGrace

Change said:


> I confess that I am BONE TIRED but still smiling!
> 
> I managed to
> 1) shovel up the week's worth of manure and get it hauled out to the compost heap
> 2) curry and brush about 5 lbs of mud and shed off of the two horses
> 3) help Son with mixing and spreading a load of concrete for the ever growing retaining wall
> 4) and rode Tango for 3.15 miles.
> 
> Son came along for the ride and so did Cally - ponied alongside the 4-wheeler. She jogged along beside that noisy beast as if she's done it every day of her life. Tango did very well, too, with only a few times being Stoopid - usually when Son and Cally were behind us. If he could see them, he did fine - even listening to me when I wanted a walk and let them run off without us. Very proud of that boy. And I even got him into a nice, comfortable, collected rocking-horse canter. Yeah. I'm grinning ear to ear!
> 
> Tomorrow, I'm hoping I can go out alone and maybe hit the 5 mile mark!


YAY! You had an awesome day.


----------



## TuyaGirl

I can't believe I wrote a novel and it's gone!! Ok, now I'm kind of in a hurry, so I'll just leave some replys and introduce you Dollar. Tomorrow I'll be back with more time
@PoptartShop re: the stubborn mare that didn't want to canter - honestly I think that when I got on she was already so tired of people messing up with her that decided to do it, not because of my skills. You on the other hand sound like a really great rider 
@cbar glad to hear Amber is not lame anymore, hope you two had a great lesson and btw I love her name 
@RennyPatch I don't even know what to say to you. It's a hard situation and a very hard choice. First step is to wait for the vet, discuss every possible option and go from there. I wish you best of luck
@evilamc Omg, the playhouse for horses is such a cute idea! And your horses are really pretty 
@chance I love that feeling of a sore body with an open smile. That's part of the reason why we have and love horses. Tango is a gem 

I forgot to tell you, but BO is taking in two pure breed Lusitanos for training and reselling. His son told me the first one kicks (aims for people), rears, has no ground manners, and so on. He had just arrived the night before, so what I found was a nerve wreck. What the heck has gone wrong? The Lusitano horse is a very docile animal, so who failed miserably in his training? I felt really sorry for him, he has wounds everywhere and the worst is on his nose, proof of a terrible use of the serreta. After a while BO's son went there to leave the driving horses used in the marriage and I noticed he was limping. The horse kicked him already, but he thinks it was an accident. Horse is kept on crossties, he goes after people inside the stable. I don't know what the outcome will be, I just hope things work out for him, he may be dangerous but I also see pure terror in his eyes, terror of humans because they cause severe pain... His name is Dolar.

When his nose gets better I will post better pictures, this horse has one of the most typical lusitano headshapes I've seen


----------



## evilamc

@TuyaGirl - Thanks! I always thought they were pretty cute too 

I confess my guilty pleasure is converting people from QH to gaited horses  Let a friends husband ride Orianna today and he just fell in love with her. He couldn't believe how smooth she was and her personality is the best. Now they're horse shopping for a horse for him and he insists on gaited. Then she tried her and I let her kids hop on too and they all thought gaiting was so cool.








My two superstars.


----------



## gingerscout

I've been trying to think about gaited for years.. no one to convert around here.. I live in QH/Paint country, Arabs and gaited horses are the devil apparently. If I get rid of my horse im going to consider a gaited horse, although not unless I try some of them out first... no nothing about them. Had a date night tonight, went out to a steakhouse and saw Beauty and the Beast.. which was WAY better than expected.. I actually really enjoyed it and the special effects were awesome.. they had the classic songs and a few new ones, the movie was 2 hrs 10 min though.. which is like 33% longer then the animated one, and it went into a lot more detail. My daughter saw it yesterday with grandma and said the horse was different.. which is sad because I noticed that as well Phillippe was a belgian in the animated one, and looked more spanish type and was grey in the movie, not a draft


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Sorry I haven't been around, everybody. I don't have internet at home and HoFo seriously messes with my phone. &#55357;&#56853;


----------



## gingerscout

oh and 45 pounds down on diet.. almost halfway to my goal.. really nice.. my heartburn is disappearing at night.. hopefully my breathing issues slow down at night too.. although this flu thingy is kicking my a$$ haven't had my voice all week, cough is much better but in the morning I hack like a heavy smoker and stir up half a pound of krud I have to spit out. Had to put another notch on my belt to keep my pants up. One month left at one job.. counting the days.. started working more at my fun job and the nice raise was a bonus.. have to get license plates and shots/ checkup for my big horse, and ferrier for both, then have half the fence to replace.. then truck shopping.. which is cool.. hopefully by Christmas I will have a truck to drive my trailer around, instead of borrowing my fathers every time I need to haul


----------



## gingerscout

one of my bonuses next year will be a 1k visa gift card.. plus whatever I can save in extra cash to put towards a new horse if I need to replace mine pending what happens if it pans out how I figure it will with my luck.. hope to be proved wrong though


----------



## JCnGrace

TuyaGirl said:


> I can't believe I wrote a novel and it's gone!! Ok, now I'm kind of in a hurry, so I'll just leave some replys and introduce you Dollar. Tomorrow I'll be back with more time
> 
> @*PoptartShop* re: the stubborn mare that didn't want to canter - honestly I think that when I got on she was already so tired of people messing up with her that decided to do it, not because of my skills. You on the other hand sound like a really great rider
> 
> @*cbar* glad to hear Amber is not lame anymore, hope you two had a great lesson and btw I love her name
> 
> @*RennyPatch* I don't even know what to say to you. It's a hard situation and a very hard choice. First step is to wait for the vet, discuss every possible option and go from there. I wish you best of luck
> 
> @*evilamc* Omg, the playhouse for horses is such a cute idea! And your horses are really pretty
> 
> @*chance* I love that feeling of a sore body with an open smile. That's part of the reason why we have and love horses. Tango is a gem
> 
> I forgot to tell you, but BO is taking in two pure breed Lusitanos for training and reselling. His son told me the first one kicks (aims for people), rears, has no ground manners, and so on. He had just arrived the night before, so what I found was a nerve wreck. What the heck has gone wrong? The Lusitano horse is a very docile animal, so who failed miserably in his training? I felt really sorry for him, he has wounds everywhere and the worst is on his nose, proof of a terrible use of the serreta. After a while BO's son went there to leave the driving horses used in the marriage and I noticed he was limping. The horse kicked him already, but he thinks it was an accident. Horse is kept on crossties, he goes after people inside the stable. I don't know what the outcome will be, I just hope things work out for him, he may be dangerous but I also see pure terror in his eyes, terror of humans because they cause severe pain... His name is Dolar.
> 
> When his nose gets better I will post better pictures, this horse has one of the most typical lusitano headshapes I've seen


Poor guy, jingles that he isn't so far gone that he can't be brought back. Will you be working with him any? If so, stay alert and safe!



DraftyAiresMum said:


> Sorry I haven't been around, everybody. I don't have internet at home and HoFo seriously messes with my phone. &#55357;&#56853;


We've been wondering about you and hoping all was well! Please update us on your happenings when you can.


----------



## JCnGrace

I confess that my horses are such brats that today because they thought the water out of the cat bucket was special that I kept filling it over and over again so that they could enjoy their version of Evian Water. They were even fussing with each other over it and all attempts to explain to them that it was the exact same water that is in their tank fell on deaf ears. :icon_rolleyes: It's all about the packaging folks! Yellow buckets contain sweeter water than black tanks. LOL


----------



## 6gun Kid

Well I managed to get caught up on sleep this weekend, to start the cycle again. However there will be a different outcome this week. I am leaving Thursday night to go turkey hunting and won't be back til Wednesday. Unlike previous years, where we stayed in the middle of nowhere in an old (I mean old) travel trailer, we are going to be staying in a house with satellite, wifi, and god knows what else! I am excited!


----------



## PoptartShop

Lots to catchup on!  Hope I don't miss anyone! 
@RennyPatch sorry to hear that. :/ But good job on the weight loss!  That's awesome!
@evilamc hey, at least he's eating good. LOL :lol: Aww, he's a cutie! I know what you mean, the stupid rain isn't helping at all. Once the weather gets nicer you'll be able to work him more.  He really doesn't look that overweight either. His coat is thick too!
@Change glad you had a great day ending with a great ride on Tango. :smile: Yay! 5 miles would be awesome!!
@Captain Evil LOL that is funny! :lol: I guess your parrot doesn't like it too much!
@DraftyAiresMum hey there! 
@6gun Kid I'm glad you finally caught up on some much-needed sleep. Turkey hunting sounds fun, you'll have a good time. You deserve it! :smile: 

I confess, I had a pretty good weekend.  Relaxing, but good! I dyed my roots because I haven't since December & they were coming in badly, I had a really good riding lesson Saturday & yesterday I rode too!  Redz was really good.

Here's a cute picture of him after drinking water. :lol: He's a goober.

AAAAAAAAAAAND just like that, Monday's here. Wah!


----------



## TuyaGirl

@evilamc I would love to try a gaited horse, sounds like a smooth ride, but I guess that won't happen. There's no such variety of breeds in here. Same with draft horses. Very rare :-(
@JCnGrace the only contact I have with that horse is at feeding time. I was advised not to clean his place by BO's son. Saturday he tried to pet the horse on the neck and reach for his ears, that was not a happy horse, shaking his neck in a very agressive way. I was in charge of feeding the horses and I confess I was affraid to pass in front of him to feed the other two horses (there's no other option), he could easily reach out for me and bite, but instead he just froze with fear. Just the act of throwing the hay flake makes him tremble. He is always extremely collected with the white of the eye showing, head high, plain unconfortable. Spent a lot of time just talking to him at a safe distance, managed to give him water without a fuss. Thanks for the concern 
Ahah, Evian Water. Your boys are extremely refined, they are just looking for the best. Package at least 

I confess this weekend my mare was acting... Old. She is 19 years old, so not thaaat old. But got me concerned enough. Out in her paddock she was walking around fine, that's when I brought her out to lunge her that I felt something was off. I can't even say what it is, but I know there's something. She was not rude or misbehaving, but kept making weird faces when saddling, and on the line would take such a long time to respond to my commands, switching tail violently before offering some sloppy steps of trot. Cantering was a tough battle, I ended up more tired than she did.
After I asked her for her hooves, she would shift weight but would not even hold them up for one second (sometimes she gives them but takes them off my hands quickly). I don't know... Maybe she was just lazy, but recalling all the previous sessions, the lack of balance, the short strides, makes me think there is something going on? She was somewhat better on Sunday, but I am worried.
So, HF friends, by this picture could you tell she looks in pain? Is this how it looks like? She was still allert to her surroundings, but would do this a lot. I am aware you don't know her, but maybe it is easier like that. Plus the owner is the anxiety queen...
And another picture just because she is cute (had also been drinking, not so much tongue out as Redz, @PoptartShop, but cute anyway )


----------



## JCnGrace

She does look either a little depressed or tired in that picture @TuyaGirl. Would the new additions make her anxious enough that she has been stressing over the last few days?


----------



## JCnGrace

6gun Kid said:


> Well I managed to get caught up on sleep this weekend, to start the cycle again. However there will be a different outcome this week. I am leaving Thursday night to go turkey hunting and won't be back til Wednesday. Unlike previous years, where we stayed in the middle of nowhere in an old (I mean old) travel trailer, we are going to be staying in a house with satellite, wifi, and god knows what else! I am excited!


VACATION, YAY!!! Have a good time!


----------



## TuyaGirl

@JCnGrace thanks for the quick reply! Well, the picture was taken before she was lunged, so I doubt she was tired. Yes, she does look depressed, I just feel there's something different but can't say for sure what it is. BO is always trading horses, so I guess she should be used to it by now, even with the arrival of the nervous wreck... I tried to use the method of palpating for ulcers, but she didn't even flinch. Of course there's the possibility I made it wrong. Nothing in her routine changed, same food, same supplements, same paddock, eats fine, drinks fine, no swelling or heat in legs/hooves. Just broke my heart to find my old girl acting so... old :frown_color: If she continues like this a vet call is in order. I'll keep in touch with BO during the week, wish I could go there but my schedule does not allow me.


Now back to work again...


----------



## PoptartShop

Awww, Tuya does look a bit tired but maybe she was just having an off day? Maybe she was just stiff or something. Hopefully she's OK and you won't need to call the vet. :/ 19 isn't that old! 

She is so cute though. <3 I hope she feels better!!


SO busy at work today. Ugh. Having a case of the Mondays.


----------



## TuyaGirl

Thanks @PoptartShop! I love her so much I get easily worried sick.

Ah... The long


----------



## Captain Evil

I confess, I should be in the dog house, but somehow, I am not. Sunday I sent my iPhone 5s through the old SpeedQueen washing machine. I used to lose them overboard on a regular basis, but I learned to not put them in the front pouch of my sweatshirt. 

However, this is the third iPhone I have laundered. Not good.

But DH hardly squawked, just got me an iPhone 7. 

I don't know if it is because I reminded him of the time he hurled his brand-new "Indestructible" cell phone over the tops of three boats and onto the concrete to demonstrate how tough and awesome it was - (it wasn't), or the time he dropped his phone into a bucket of acetone, or the time he backed over his phone with the GMC...

...or possibly I am just breaking his spirit. I'm not sure.


----------



## evilamc

Oh my Captain Evil you do NOT have good luck with phones!!! You need it like velcro'ed to you lol!!

I confess I worked all day today so I can try and take Friday off to relax because SATURDAY IS THE BIG DAY WITH @Tazzie AND IZZIE! I have to leave my house about 530am to get to their hotel in the morning before the expo starts. Monday is usually my day off, NOT THIS WEEK! So excited.


----------



## cbar

@TuyaGirl, that picture is EXACTLY how I felt all day today! I finally got home and decided to move some dead-fall in the woods...which actually helped. But SO over today! 
Dollar is a beautiful horse and I hope things work out well for him. I'm sure the stories he could tell would not be all pleasant  I also hope your mare is feeling better...maybe she was just 'off' and nothing serious is wrong. 
Ms. Amber & I had a great lesson. We moved onto cantering on the lunge, which is something we've never done before. I'm thinking it won't be long until I'm on her back....which has me freaked out a bit TBH. 

I had to laugh about the phone mishap. I am still using my first smart phone - I refuse to upgrade. If i could I would have my old-school flip phone back. 
@RennyPatch - congrats on the weight loss!!! That is great that things are going in the right direction for you - keep up the awesome work!!


----------



## JCnGrace

I confess that I think hubby has it in for me. Yesterday he almost ran over me with the tractor not just once but TWICE and then today I was adjusting the seat on a rental car and he shut the door and caught my hand between the door and the seat. I'm seriously thinking about stopping by a jewelry store to buy myself a silver cross.:hide:

Rental car? My truck went in today for brake work. 850 bucks worth of brake work at that. At least the first set of brakes got almost 90,000 miles on them, hopefully this second set will do the same. Hubby's truck goes in tomorrow for its brake job. His are locking up and smoking so that's why we needed a rental although we wouldn't have if he would've just scheduled his truck first. Of course that makes too much sense for him to be able to understand it.:icon_rolleyes:


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

Feeling your pain @JCnGrace. YOungest son just got my truck back on the road and i owe him just under a grand when the merc sells. First long trip (Hamilton to Taumaranui) and she overheated 60k out. So $560 dollars later and a new radiator 

Staying here till after the weekend for granddaughters birthday. Then the long travel to Kaitaia. Two or three weeks up there then i have to make some serious decisions.

Have started looking for my horse! Bay tb 15.1 not too much chrome. (flexible on colour!!!) They seem to be breeding for height these days not so many small tbs around. There have been a few bigger ones come up and i can fall in love with them but i keep reminding myself how high i have to haul my excess weight to get on :-(

But a large chunk of horse money just went on the truck (Isuzu Wizard)


----------



## JCnGrace

Good luck in your horse search @ShirtHotTeez!

It sucks having to put out a lot of money for vehicle repairs. I figure we spend enough buying them they ought to last forever with nothing but fluid and filter changes needed. LOL

Funny thing about smaller horses is that I'm so used 16 handers that when I get on Cutter, who is maybe 14.2, I feel like I'm too big for him. And I try to overthink getting on a shorter horse as in how much oomph do I have to put behind it. On TJ I just know I have to use every ounce of oomph I've got. LOL


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

LOL @JCnGrace finally someone who understands my attitude to cars!!!

Time was that big horses didn't worry me but I haven't ridden regularly for many years, i am overweight, unfit and too close to 60!!!

At least to start with 15.1 sounds good to me and will cope with everything i need for a while. Can always reconsider later, and my sister has room for an extra horse if necessary and height for the sake of it is pointless to me


----------



## JCnGrace

ShirtHotTeez said:


> LOL @*JCnGrace* finally someone who understands my attitude to cars!!!
> 
> Time was that big horses didn't worry me but I haven't ridden regularly for many years,* i am overweight, unfit and too close to 60!!!*
> 
> At least to start with 15.1 sounds good to me and will cope with everything i need for a while. Can always reconsider later, and my sister has room for an extra horse if necessary and height for the sake of it is pointless to me


Me too! LOL

I confess that I am so not ready to be awake but I've got to follow hubby to the shop and bring him home. In my younger years I could hit the floor running but these days I have to have wake up time which means I have to get up earlier than need be just so I can have that time. :shrug:


----------



## TuyaGirl

@Captain Evil the third iPhone? That's really unfortunate. I personally hate to switch phones because I get all my life in there, lol! Lots of notes, events, dates, you name it. So I would be mad at myself if I were you :smile:

@ShirtHotTeez hi!! Glad to see you around. How have you been? I am thrilled to hear you started your search on a horse for you. You deserve it!  I hope you find one soon. I love tall horses, you can always use a mounting block to help you get on.

@cbar is Amber still young? If so it is the natural way things go, sooner or later you have to get on her, or you could ask for help on the first times. If I am totally misreading it, I am sorry. Anyway sounds like she is doing great in her training :grin:


----------



## PoptartShop

@TuyaGirl I love that meme. :lol: Me too...I'm so glad Monday is over. Ugh. I don't blame you for getting worried sick, she's your girl! <3 I hope she's perked up!!
@Captain Evil 3rd one you had in the wash?! Oh my goodness! You better leave sticky notes everywhere to CHECK YOUR POCKETS LOL. :rofl: That's a riot! Very nice of DH to get you a new one, hopefully this one doesn't ever go through the wash LOL.
@evilamc oh my gosh that sounds so exciting. You guys are gonna have a blast this weekend!  Let us know how it goes! Yay!! 
@JCnGrace awww ouch! You seem to always be getting into some trouble!  You need bubblewrap LOL. I hear you though, brakes are expensive. Ugh. 
@ShirtHotTeez that sounds fun, nice getaway.  Horse searching is exciting. Good luck!!   You will find the one!
@cbar glad you had a good lesson with Amber and things are moving along smoothly with her! Awww  

I confess, it is such a gross morning. Rainy & HUMID! My hair is not having it. :lol: But I'm going to the barn after work, it should stop raining by 1 so I'll be fine for tonight. Hoping to get a nice ride in, even though the footing will be nasty hopefully the arena is fine.
I remembered to bring my muck boots too. Yippee! 
Yesterday really felt like the longest Monday ever, I agree!


----------



## gingerscout

why is it that the people who claim to hate drama, and avoid it.. do nothing but start it?.. they wonder why they keep having it.. If someone in my life starts drama.. poof they are gone, and I don't miss them.. that includes family


----------



## cbar

@TuyaGirl, yes, Amber is a 3/coming 4 year old. I bought her as 2 year old and have been doing a lot of ground work with her, then started taking her to lessons so I have some help & guidance. I think part of it is that I'm so used to doing ground work, it'll just be weird to be riding her when the time comes. I'm super excited though and i think she'll be a great little riding horse. 

jcngrace, I'm with poptartshop, you need bubblewrap! I remember getting my hand slammed in car doors - not pleasant!!! 

I kind of wish that when you purchased a vehicle, trailer or whatever, the price included lifetime maintenance. In a perfect world!! I actually took all the mats out of my trailer this past weekend to check the floor boards- everything is in good order! Just need to find the cash to get the sucker sand blasted and re-painted. 

I'm with you @RennyPatch - not a huge fan of drama. But oftentimes it is unavoidable.


----------



## 6gun Kid

cbar said:


> ! Just need to find the cash to get the sucker sand blasted and re-painted. .


 Do it yourself. It is not hard, go to a rental place and rent blaster and paint rig. Go to the home depot/ lowes/ Canadian version of a home improvement store and buy 4 or five bags of play sand, 2 gallons of acetone, a gallon of primer (you may have to go to the auto parts store for this), and the biggest tarp you can find. Park the trailer in the center of the tarp, load the hopper with sand, and blast away. When the hopper gets empty, grab a broom and a shovel scoop up the sand and reuse. Once the paint is gone, wipe all exposed metal with acetone and let dry. Shoot a coat of primer, let it dry, scuff it up with wet fine grit sand paper, and shoot another coat. It really is that easy. Then if you want to take it somewhere to paint it you have saved yourself half the cost! ORRRR, since you have already rented a spray rig, you can go to the auto parts store buy a gallon of whatever color you want and paint it yourself!


----------



## cbar

Thanks @6gun Kid, we were actually discussing if we could just do it ourselves at home! It doesn't sound like it would be that difficult, and I don't have a big trailer. Time-wise how long does that typically take?? 

Do you need an air compressor to run the blaster? My b/f thought we might, and our air compressor is on the fritz right now. 

I will have to look more into that....it would definitely save me a lot of $$$$ in the long run!


----------



## Tazzie

evilamc said:


> Oh my Captain Evil you do NOT have good luck with phones!!! You need it like velcro'ed to you lol!!
> 
> I confess I worked all day today so I can try and take Friday off to relax because SATURDAY IS THE BIG DAY WITH @Tazzie AND IZZIE! I have to leave my house about 530am to get to their hotel in the morning before the expo starts. Monday is usually my day off, NOT THIS WEEK! So excited.


We're going to have so much fun!!!

I hope everyone had a nice weekend! I pretty much spent it all in the car, ugh. But one bridal shower for my future sister in law done, and visited with my grandpa for a little bit. None of the remaining grandpas are doing well. Mine seems just tired (he's 92, and has had congestive heart failure for 5 years), one of Nick's was admitted to the hospital for possible congestive heart failure, and the third one (Nick's stepmom's dad; his mom's dad passed back in '77) is in the hospital for a fractured wrist and blood on the brain (he fell Friday). The third should be ok. The second I think will be. Mine I'm not sure on. I have a really bad feeling we will be losing him this year. WAY too much loss this year :sad:

Ok, brighter note. I get to ride tonight!!! It'll probably be a rough ride since the ground will be too wet to canter, but we will make do with what we have.

I do plan to work her Saturday morning at Equine Affaire before we have to get in our places. So @evilamc will get to see Izzie go for real!


----------



## gingerscout

I'm glad most of you are having a good time, sorry about the bad news though.. I feel like the red headed stepchild anymore posting in here:hide:


----------



## PoptartShop

@RennyPatch screw people and their drama!

Oh, we are not all always having a good time. :lol: I wish!

I am glad the rain stopped though. You & me both, @Tazzie! Can't wait to ride. Wish I was off today so I could enjoy the nice weather (it's like 73!) but nope. LOL. I probably won't be able to canter either, but hey, at least we will be in the saddle.


----------



## TimWhit91

I have been sick for almost 2 weeks straight. Not fun. Now I have this wonderful cough and drainage down my throat. Blech.


----------



## 6gun Kid

cbar said:


> Thanks @6gun Kid, we were actually discussing if we could just do it ourselves at home! It doesn't sound like it would be that difficult, and I don't have a big trailer. Time-wise how long does that typically take??
> 
> Do you need an air compressor to run the blaster? My b/f thought we might, and our air compressor is on the fritz right now.
> 
> I will have to look more into that....it would definitely save me a lot of $$$$ in the long run!


 Yes it does, a pretty sizable one so you might have to rent it as well You can do it in a weekend


----------



## PoptartShop

Oh no, I hope you feel better @TimWhit91! :sad:


----------



## evilamc

The things I witness while cleaning stalls. Horsey ying yang.


----------



## PoptartShop

LOL how cute @evilamc! :lol: So funny. Synchronized!

I just went outside (I know, right? always trapped in this office) and WOW it's beautiful out. 70 degree weather is something I can work with!  Can't.Wait.To.Get.To.The.Barn.Already. 

The next 3 days my office manager is out, so I am hoping for an easy-peasy rest of the week...my boss is currently out sick, so maybe he won't be here tomorrow either. I love days like this. LOL!


----------



## evilamc

@PoptartShop They're ridiculous I'm tellin ya. Sometimes I wish I had cameras set up just to record their antics. Yay for it being nice outtttt! Its been windy here today but not raining so thats a plus! 

I ended up having an easy work day today. Two dogs no-showed on me. So mad. One woman, called yesterday, someone gave her a dog this weekend and hes a mess so she desperately needed to get him groomed. She was off Tuesday and Wednesday. Tried to book her for Wednesday...but she had vet appt to get him neutered (good for her!). So I decided to be NICE and offered to let her come at 8am this morning, I usually don't start till 9am. She was very thankful and said she'll be here! Yeah. Got up an hour early for nothing. Tried calling her and phone went to voicemail!!!! Great way to start the day!


----------



## gingerscout

well great... ( insert slew of curse words) a couple of weeks ago I mentioned wifes vehicle acting funny.. today she took me to work, and it started again.. but got way worse. She called me and said it was sounding funny and the check engine light was on.. finally I thought an answer.. I got home and went to check it out, the check engine light is flashing, oil pressure light is on, low power light is on.. and the engine is knocking like banging a pan.. pull the oil dipstick out.. and see metal shavings.. the engine is hosed.. 2 years old 37k miles on it.. d*mn Dodge products.. this makes my already terrible mood this week even worse.. I'd go ride my horse but he never seems to be sound anymore...fml I swear.. sorry I had to vent


----------



## gingerscout

TimWhit91 said:


> I have been sick for almost 2 weeks straight. Not fun. Now I have this wonderful cough and drainage down my throat. Blech.


 its the flu.. influenza.. the one people get vaccinated for, I had it.. just getting over it.. found out after a coworker had it and tested positive, and its positive in my daughters class.. so yeah it's a killer too.. you feel like you were hit by a bus


----------



## gingerscout

dear lord I need to go ride to unwind.. I hope my horse is feeling good.. I really do.. I need it, the last few weeks have been uber stressful at work/ home/ jobs ( since I took full time at one and told other one I was leaving), with horse coming up lame, and the failed ride, and not being able to ride at all due to busy schedule.. and now this whole car thing.. I think my diet may be in jeopardy tonight.. heck I can't even get out there to go ride.. I have no car tonight.. I need a new horse.. and car.. and life apparently. Also found out today my father's truck I borrowed the brake line snapped today and he ended up in a ditch.. glad it didn't happen 3 hours from home hauling 2 equines.. man I feel like a debbie downer today


----------



## Mulefeather

@TimWhit91 - Yep, same here, I've been sick for close to 2 weeks now myself. Finally starting to get over it, but I'm still coughing and been dealing with crummy sleep because of the post-nasal drip. Waking up in the middle of the night coughing up lung-junk is not fun  

Top it off, I have a nice new lease horse, a BEAUTIFUL, custom saddle that I got for a song, and all the trimmings...and I'm too sick to ride him right now. FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF. 

Oh well. Next week is supposed to be gorgeous, and I'm planning to go out and do my first riding lesson in a few years


----------



## TimWhit91

This crap is aweful. I get the stupid flu shot every year because the army makes us. At least my son didn't get it as bad. He still has a slightly gross nose, but at least he didn't get this cough or drainage. I almost went home from work today I felt so gross. Every night I go to bed thinking I will wake up feeling at least a tiny bit better, no such luck so far. Maybe tomorrow.

Hope everyone else who is sick recovers fast!


----------



## JCnGrace

RennyPatch said:


> why is it that the people who claim to hate drama, and avoid it.. do nothing but start it?.. they wonder why they keep having it.. If someone in my life starts drama.. poof they are gone, and I don't miss them.. that includes family





RennyPatch said:


> well great... ( insert slew of curse words) a couple of weeks ago I mentioned wifes vehicle acting funny.. today she took me to work, and it started again.. but got way worse. She called me and said it was sounding funny and the check engine light was on.. finally I thought an answer.. I got home and went to check it out, the check engine light is flashing, oil pressure light is on, low power light is on.. and the engine is knocking like banging a pan.. pull the oil dipstick out.. and see metal shavings.. the engine is hosed.. 2 years old 37k miles on it.. d*mn Dodge products.. this makes my already terrible mood this week even worse.. I'd go ride my horse but he never seems to be sound anymore...fml I swear.. sorry I had to vent





RennyPatch said:


> dear lord I need to go ride to unwind.. I hope my horse is feeling good.. I really do.. I need it, the last few weeks have been uber stressful at work/ home/ jobs ( since I took full time at one and told other one I was leaving), with horse coming up lame, and the failed ride, and not being able to ride at all due to busy schedule.. and now this whole car thing.. I think my diet may be in jeopardy tonight.. heck I can't even get out there to go ride.. I have no car tonight.. I need a new horse.. and car.. and life apparently. Also found out today my father's truck I borrowed the brake line snapped today and he ended up in a ditch.. glad it didn't happen 3 hours from home hauling 2 equines.. man I feel like a debbie downer today


You are so not having a good day! Life seems to go in cycles like that. Sometimes you can't win for losin', other times life seems to be coming up roses and still other times are just there, not good or bad.

Cutting the drama queens out of your life is a good thing.

I've given Chrysler/Plymouth/Dodge enough chances in my lifetime, they'll get no more. Had a 73 Dodge Charger that was the only good one but it was horrible on slick roads since it had no weight in the hiney. We had a horseshoe driveway so 2 chances to turn in. One snowy day I tried 3 times to make it into one of those driveways and had to keep turning around (I don't know why I could make the turns at the side roads other than maybe the corners were sanded a little better). 3rd time I ended up in the ditch. Nobody ever beat me when the light turned green though. LOL



TimWhit91 said:


> I have been sick for almost 2 weeks straight. Not fun. Now I have this wonderful cough and drainage down my throat. Blech.


Maybe you need to see a dr. Sounds like your flu could be turning into bronchitis or, heaven forbid, pneumonia. GET BETTER SOON!


----------



## Change

Wow - 3 days and PAGES!!!
@RennyPatch - this is the place to *****, whine, cry, vent, yell, scream, brag, laugh... it's all good with us. We're family. We've all had those weeks, months, even years when it just felt like the Fates were peeing on our Wheaties. These times will pass. They will.
@JCnGrace - you tell that DH to be careful. NO ONE hurts my friends!
@evilamc and @Tazzie - have tons o' fun, take lots o' pictures and share with all the rest of us who didn't get to go!
@TuyaGirl - That poor Dolar. He's such a pretty boy, too. I sure hope your BO and son are miracle workers, because that horse needs them. Tuya may be stressed just because of Dolar's terrors. He's afraid of something, so she's unsure and not resting because she doesn't know or understand why he's so unsettled. I've seen it happen before.

To the Sicko's - Mucinex is the absolute wonder-drug for getting that crud out of your lungs. Yeah, you'll cough, but it'll be productive!

Okay - so Sunday I didn't get to ride; got too busy doing a million Gotta Do's and Laundry. I mowed about 1.5 acres of the meadow (that Joe said I could use for additional pasturage) so I can spray for broadleaf and weeds then toss out Orchard, clover and Bermuda. I also mowed out an arena sized oval track with a figure 8 center so I can get Cally working a little better on leg and just general finishing that she never got. And... I found a part of the meadow that has a really good hill and mowed to tracks (barely made it back up the hill with the mower!) so I can start working both horses' butts. They both need some work on that end! LOL. And it was a beautiful day.

Monday - (and Sunday night) rain, Rain, and more RAIN. And a new contract to do start up on, a new proposal with a fast turn around, and about 15 deliverables to the Customer. I am SWAMPED! 11 hours of work and left too many things undone.

Today - absolutely stunning, blue skies... and I was trapped in the office for most of it trying to catch up. And still left things undone when I left after 10.5 hours (no lunch breaks either day).

Tomorrow - (and tonight) more rain.

Thursday - more rain

Friday (my off day), Saturday, and Sunday - sunny! And I WILL get everything done before leaving on Thursday so I DO NOT have to work on my off Friday!!

And now - I need to find something to eat. My tummy is making angry noises because I've neglected it all day.


----------



## JCnGrace

Bubble wrap is for sissies, ain't it? :eek_color: LOL

For all the pickles I get into they are usually near misses so do not cause major damage. A thumb and some ribs are the only broken bones I've had in my entire life. Knock on wood. Now if I bruised easily I might walk around looking like a colorful caricature of myself but it's got to be an awful hard blow for me to show any discoloration. I guess the Good Lord blessed me with a strong body to offset the klutz gene. LOL

I have to get up early again in the morning, it's farrier day and they'll be here at 9:00 a.m. Keeping my fingers crossed that it doesn't rain tonight so that the horses won't be a sodden, muddy mess when I bring them in in the morning.


----------



## JCnGrace

LOL I'll tell him @Change. 

You sure have been a busy bee lately. Yes, you better take care of yourself by keeping enough fuel in your tummy to run the rest of the parts and enough rest!


----------



## gingerscout

annd our bipolar weather is not gone yet.. calling for 40's today dropping to 30's then 20's tomorrow and 3-4 inches of snow..yuk.... then 70's by Sunday


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

So i'm really overdue for some of those roses @JCnGrace!!! And so much for the quote of $530 for my truck :-( $690 - thats way off in my book.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@RennyPatch things ain't easy for you. As a friend of mine used to say - from now on things can only get better! Feel free to rant all you want, we're here to listen.

@Tazzie hoping that the oldies are tough and will go over it soon. You had a big loss and it's enough for this year. Sounds you'll have a great weekend, focus on that :smile:

@TimWhit91 and @Mulefeather get well soon and take care!


Today I called BO. Dollar is still a mess and is loosing weight fast. Yesterday they tried to slowly desensitize him to being touched, and he sweated so much due to nerves they had to give him a bath. Apparently he behaved for it, that's a plus. BO agrees that this horse was failed miserably, and got used to win. In his opinion his fate would be sold to gypsies or for meat.
When I asked if he noticed something weird about Tuya I got worried. He asked me immediately what had I seen, like if she was looking sad. Then he said that he didn't notice anything, she was running around fine and all, but would keep an eye on her. So, if he didn't notice anything why did he ask if she was looking sad?? I know he doesn't like to worry me because I am a worry mess (like when she cut her hoof and went in shock he didn't tell me about it), but I suspect he is also seeing something there. Why not ask me if I saw her lame or so? I wish I could go there sooner, I'm dying for the weekend!!


----------



## JCnGrace

ShirtHotTeez said:


> So i'm really overdue for some of those roses @*JCnGrace* !!! And so much for the quote of $530 for my truck :-( $690 - thats way off in my book.


I know you are ShirtHot and I certainly hope they start coming up in your garden soon. :hug:


----------



## PoptartShop

Hope things perk up for you soon @RennyPatch. This weekend sounds like perfect riding weather.  Riding makes everything better!
You'll be fine, things happen sometimes most of the time bad things happen in 3's. Sometimes for me it's like...4's or 5's haha. :lol: Hang in there!

It's HUMPDAY! Almost almost over. 
@evilamc wow, so much for a smooth workday. Ugh. That's ridiculous. You try to be nice to someone & bam they don't even take advantage of it. I hate that!
@JCnGrace the klutz gene got me too, apparently. I am sucha klutz. :rofl: That makes 2 of us! I hope it didn't rain last night so this morning it's not all mucky for you.
@Change sounds like so much rain! Yuck!  At least you got a lot of lawn work done though. Hope you get to ride soon!! 
@TuyaGirl oh no about Dollar. :/ I hope they figure out what's going on with him. & I hope the weekend gets here fast for you too, and Tuya is all perky and happy again! <3 It's hard not to worry!!

I confess, I am sitting up front of the office today because my office manager is out the next 3 days, so I'm going to be a bit busier today, have to do payroll etc. but I will try to check up on here at lunchtime.  

I did have a good ride last night, although we went to this big field in the neighborhood, and Redz had a little freakout. I calmed him down and we went back, then worked in the arena. All was well. I need to take him out to that field more because he needs to get used to it. There was a lot going on too though, lots of kids playing basketball in the distance being noisy, & it's RIGHT near another horse farm, so he was acting all studlike then he had a little anxious freakout. :lol: Like...you're a gelding, and you are 24 you need to relax, Redz LOL!! So funny.
Going riding again tonight, can't beat this nice weather!  I just wish I could get off work at like 12 & ride but...oh well, at least the sun is out longer.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@PoptartShop lol, your relationship with Redz is so cool! I love to hear your descriptions and how you deal with the old man's tantrums  You just relax and laugh at them. Maybe he could hear the kids playing but not see them, so he was on alert mode. Plus geldings like to show off as well, there's one in here that thinks he owns the mares, and can even be agressive towards other geldings if they dare to look at his girls, lol! Under saddle he is ok though.
Anyway I would love to trail ride with you, sounds fun company 

Hope your afternoon at work goes fast, mine only started and I'm already tired of it, lol!


----------



## carshon

Rain Rain and more Rain! My horses are slogging around in mud. Sacrifice area has given up the ghost and the mud is ankle deep there too. Cows are so tired of the mud they just lay there and look at me. So I hand delivery flakes of hay to them because I feel sorry for them.

I finally sold my Circle Y saddle. I really loved that saddle but Tillie Mae is too narrow for it. So now to ship it off.
@RennyPatch - I am so sorry about the vehicle. Never had good luck with Dodge products either. We had a Dodge truck and it was the worst ever! Fuel injectors went out about every 6 weeks. Went through the entire slew of them and started over. When it was windy the thing would not shift and the engine would just rev - when it was really cold the cab never warmed up! got rid of it after 3 years and went back to our Ford vehicles.

As for the lameness. I can so relate. Just when Hubby was really enjoying riding his horse would be lame - and then sound and then lame. Previcoxx helped a lot and better farriery -


----------



## Tazzie

Thanks @Change! I'm super excited for it! And @evilamc has some neat ideas for our ride in the morning. You'll have to wait and see what she does :wink:
@TuyaGirl, thanks! I definitely need everyone to feel better. I think Nick's grandpas will be ok. But I'm not sure my grandpa will. He looked bad on Sunday :sad: so I was very glad we added the extra driving to go see him. But yes! This weekend will be so much fun!!

LOL about Dodge's though. We have a 2007 Dodge Ram 2500 with a Cummins in it. LOVE that truck. My GMC Acadia I'd love to roll down a dang hill. Starting to despise Chevy/GMC. My 2009 Cobalt though has given me very few problems, but it was practically brand new when I bought it. We plan to look at a Jeep Grand Cherokee Ecodiesel when it's time to replace the [email protected]%$#@%#@$ Acadia. And the Rav4 I had before it was a true lemon. Ditched that sucker in a hurry.

I did get to ride last night though, and it was great! Lots of lateral work, direction changes, transitions, etc. Couldn't canter, but hey. Least I got to ride! She cracked me up though. We drove up to the barn and she started kicking and bucking :lol: then ran up to the barn to meet me so I could halter her. Someone is happy!

Supposed to get severe storms tonight, so no riding. And rain tomorrow as well. Possible snow on Thursday night/Friday morning!! UGH! Bathing Izzie in our garage to prepare for Equine Affaire :lol:


----------



## cbar

My current truck is a 2012 Dodge 1500 and I love my truck. B/F has a 2007 Ram 3500 cummins diesel and it's been a pretty good truck for us too. I did have a Jeep Rubicon that i really liked...no mechanical issues, but the door locks were a little fussy (and my parents have the same problem with their Sahara). I'm with you @Tazzie, not a huge fan of GMC/Chevy - we had a Chev truck which was a total Pile of crap. Favorite car of mine ever was my Subaru Imprezza WRX - that car was wizzy...but not so practical for acreage living and hauling trailers.

Glad you got to ride Izzie..hopefully the bath goes well..LOL. You gotta do what you gotta do! Can't wait to see pictures from this weekend.

Last night I managed to work with all 3 horses. My plan was to ground drive Amber, but wanted to do a bit of lunge work with her...just some quick little exercises. Well, Little Missy was a total brat on the lunge line, so that took WAY longer than anticipated. Had to end on a good note, ya know? Guess that's why you never set a time limit for horse training. She was a doll to ground drive though, and we are finally nailing down the 'whoa'. 
@Change, you are always so busy...you are an amazing person with all the stuff you tackle!! I aspire to be as motivated as you. With the nicer weather we've been having it is much easier to want to be outside doing stuff. B/F might stop to get some more stain...so tonight after work might be spent painting the horse shelters. If not, then I will be moving dead trees and raking up hay


----------



## PoptartShop

@*TuyaGirl* yeah, I tend to laugh it off when he has those little freakouts (it's one of his issues, he gets anxious at times) because it helps me relax. I have to like, blob it when he gets like that so laughing it off helps me AND him. :lol: Me too, I'd love to trail with you and Tuya!  Chestnut gang LOL.
@*Tazzie* OMG Izzie loves you so much! That is sooo cute.  Glad you had a good ride again! Stupid rain, boooo. But this weekend is going to be a BLAST for you. It's almost here!
@*cbar* that's good you got to work all 3 of them, I'm sure you were exhausted after all that! Definitely have to end on a good note. I stand by that to the fullest. 

I confess, I just ate lunch & I can't believe the day is halfway over. :O The phones haven't rang like once, it hasn't been busy, so I figured it'd go by sooo slow. Nope!

My friend's husband is going to ride his new lease tonight, she wants to go to the field in the neighborhood again...I'm like maybe, don't know how Redz will feel with another, NEW horse around him that he's never seen before (he hasn't been introduced to the herd yet) especially since I need to work with him more alone/with just her horse with me in that field to get him used to it. PLUS the lease horse has yet to go in the neighborhood/field yet so who knows how HE will be too. LOL.
Her hubby's lease is also a TB and a chestnut. :lol: Shall be interesting! I might just do some arena work tonight. We will see.


----------



## Tazzie

Thanks @cbar! I was happy I got a ride in! And we've bathed her in the garage before :lol: she just watches the door go up and down. It's quite hilarious! But at least it will be warm! And yay for working all three of your babies!
@PoptartShop, she does! I was like "awww, Izzie!!" Normally she doesn't run up to me, so these recent events where she's come up to me quickly have made me ponder A LOT. Like, did she hate her work because of her saddle? Her bridle? Is she finally super happy and comfortable that now she's like "YES! WORK!"?? So many questions! But I'm glad I got my ride in! And SO EXCITED for the weekend OMG. I can hardly wait!

And today has been a mix of flying and crawling. I'm so exhausted and had a later than normal lunch (our work takes a lot of practice, so at first it's not very fast. And I'm terrible training people :lol but thank goodness I'll be on my way home in TWO HOURS!


----------



## PoptartShop

2hrs here too!  Well, on my way to the barn but I work about an hour from it. :lol: 
I can't waaaaait FOR you!  
Gonna be so much fun! <3 You & Izzie are such a great pair!

I confess, for some reason my boss had the HEAT ON...it's 80 degrees in this office. Like, no...my coworker turned it off & it's cooling down a bit but holy moly, it's like 65 outside zero need for the heat to be on.
He left for the day, my boss, so...super quiet here & shall be a smooth rest of the day.


----------



## gingerscout

GM vehicles have lost my faith as well.. we have had 4 brand new since 2005 gm products.. all were crap.. 2 of them had the 2.2 ecotec engine 4cyl.. which I wouldn't take a million dollars for another one.. talk about money pits. My last chevy is a 2015 bought new.. been in shop 3 times already.. radio quit, bluetooth quit, dash cluster quit working, remote starter broke, annnddd you have to use full synthetic oil in it or void the warranty.

I got out to see my horse tonight.. he was happy again, which was nice.. stiff and sore for about 2 laps then he warmed up and rode fine and was happy when done. Ferrier comes the 11th and vet out 13th.. I'll get to the bottom of it one way or another..LOL

and now we are forecasted to get 10-14 inches of snow... wth.. seriously.. NO WAY.. then 48 on Saturday.. and 70 on Sunday.. not a misprint.. here comes the mud.. if we don't have enough with the 3 straight days of rain


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

So I have been at my daughters house for several days. (Taumaranui, NZ - look it up!!) would have gone to Kaitaia this week but since it is eldest granddaughters birthday am staying till next week. Feeling very lost! My chest aches like mad but still haven't had a good cry. 

Didn't sell everything I wanted gone so have heaps of stuff stored that still needs sorting! But did I mention I sold my push-bike to my sister for $150 but she had picked me up a saddle so its a straight swap :loveshower: I haven't even seen it yet, let alone a pic!!! Its either a stock saddle or western can't remember what she said!! Will def get an english one later on as well to do some showjumping. lol


----------



## JCnGrace

Isn't it funny the different experiences we have with vehicle manufacturers? I have absolutely loved every one of my GMC/Chevy vehicles and rarely had a problem with them. My first truck was an early 70's that I bought used in the mid 80's GMC 3/4 ton and by the time I got rid of it you could see the road under your feet but the dang thing could sit outside all winter long and come spring would start with the first turn of the key. And while I griped about my current Chevy Silverado needing all that brake work this is absolutely the first money we've put into it other than fluid changes and 1 set of new tires and it's got 89 and some thousand miles on it. Had a Cavalier (totaled) and Jimmy (hubby insisted on trading it in because it was old and I was kicking and screaming the whole way LOL) with little to no mechanical problems. 

Chrysler products:
Plymouth that I bought brand new and was a lemon from the get go. I had it in the shop ALL the time under warranty and they always said nothing was wrong with it. Sure when it was cold it ran fine but after warming up it would die and not restart until it cooled off. That was always fun when I was sitting at a traffic light.

Sold the 73 Dodge Charger that I liked to my niece and bought a new 84 Charger. At a little over 50,000 miles the engine was shot. Before that I had a U-joint fall out of it.

Jeep Grand Cherokee that I had immediately before my current truck (can't remember what year it was) rode horrible, went through brake pads yearly and was in need of it's 3rd transmission (that's counting the original) when we traded it in. I'm thinking it only had like around 77,000 miles when we traded.

The rain managed to hold off not only overnight but until after we were done with the trims. Little Miss only had one minor slip in her behavior and that was not while the farrier was actually trimming a hoof (she kept trying to sidestep away from him when he walked around her to switch sides) so all in all a good day. He brought his little helper again but this time she was all about playing with the barn cats and giving the horses treats instead of holding the horses while her pap and uncle trimmed so I had to do my own job. LOL


----------



## TuyaGirl

@RennyPatch, it was nice to hear your horse did great after the initial stifness! Maybe it is not that serious and just more of a bad phase he is going through? The mare I used to ride was always worse when the humidity was high, with a little lounging before riding she would loosen up more. Really curious to know what the vet says.

@PoptartShop I know the feeling of caution when riding with a new horse. Tuya can or not have a meltdown when horses around her freak out, she alternates between 'let me behave and enjoy the spectacle' and 'can't see any danger but I'll leave anyway', lol! It is easy to bring her back though. But she definately does not get along with some horses, I just don't know why. And two of them are the mares the pilgrims are riding in the arena for the next weeks. That should be fun!
My mare was the only one with the red ribbon on her tail when we went on a parade some years ago. Plus there was only two girls in the middle of like 50 guys (it is the rule here, 90% of equestrians are males), and they spent the whole time messing with me because of the ribbon, lol! But we never know and my mare hates horses cantering from behind to her butt. Especially if she does not know them. 
Sometimes I laugh at her silly spooks as well, and I am always talking to her. Calms me down, but I think sometimes I annoy her with it, ahah :smile:


----------



## PoptartShop

@ShirtHotTeez ooooh a new saddle sounds lovely! Can't beat that trade! 
@JCnGrace aww glad you had a good day and there were no major issues with the farrier visit! LOL that's so cute!
@TuyaGirl awww! Yeah Redz is sooo picky about who he likes. It's so funny. :lol: Wow, 90% are males...? I'm moving to your country LOL it's mostly girls here! At my barn, only one guy rides, and no he's not cute. :rofl: No eye candy. Need more male riders! 
I talk to Redz a lot too, like constantly. I'm surprised he's not deaf by now LOL. That's so cute! <3 
@RennyPatch that's good he was happier, but I do wonder what's going on. I know sometimes the weather can reflect on their behavior. Snow sucks! ( It's April!

I confess, last night my friend & I just rode, and went to the neighborhood to the field again. But I didn't even get to it, Redz was already starting his little freakout. -_- Sigh. I didn't wanna push it so I just kept on walking past it!
I think next time we go, I'll hop off & just walk him around for a few days or a week so he can get used to the area with me NOT on him lol. So I can just be next to him and calm him down. I can calm him down during his freakouts but I feel like it'll help doing it from the ground first. Desensitizing him to that area.
It's so weird though, because we've been there a few times with zero issues! I think it's the other horses near the other farm there that he has a problem dealing with. I will figure it out one way or another. I think just going on foot with him is the best option 

But then we did some work in the arena & then I hopped off & got him fed  He was so snuggly last night! <3 

My friend's husband was feeling discouraged because well, the new lease horse he needs some groundwork and needs to learn some manners. He nips. He got my arm TWICE as I was holding the lead when he was getting saddled up. It hurt pretty bad, too. Little tap on the nose and some firm 'NO' from her hubby made him stop though. :lol: 
I did hop on him because her husband was nervous. He's actually a very good ride! He does hold his head up a bit high but it was pretty nice! His trot is sooo smooth too. And that walk...reasons why I love TB's lol 

AND IT'S RAINING HERE TODAY  Ugh.


----------



## Captain Evil

I confess, I just received a speeding ticket from France! :loveshower: Pretty cool! 

I guess we got it when we were in Martinique. DH was really zipping around the place, so it was a well-deserved ticket. I had to translate the whole works into English, and then figure out how to pay it, so it was a fun little puzzle.

We were also planning a trip to Dominica with a pile of young schoolgirls, but we just found out that Dominica, the Eco-country, allows Whaling! Apparently Japan is paying them heaps of $$$$ or €€€€ or ¥¥¥¥ to allow the slaughter. So, no Dominica for us!


----------



## TuyaGirl

@PoptartShop yup, 90% (or more) equestrians around here are man. One more reason for my very non-horsey mum to pick on me and my love for horses - That's a man thing!! *sigh* Unfortunately it is so rare to see a good looking one that I get surprised when it happens, for you to get an idea. That or I'm going to the wrong places, lol!! The cutest I deal with is BO's son, that could be my son (he is 20 I guess), so... 
I think it is a very good idea to take Redz in hand for a couple times first. I did that last year and plan on doing it this year as well. We go around the neighborhood to check if there is something different (this year there is new fencing, for instance), and for her to check there's no scary monsters. I always found easier to control a horse from the ground, although I know a lot of people who disagree. Basically all my friends, lol!! They think I'm crazy by doing it. Whatever works. 

@ShirtHotTeez congrats on your new saddle, lets hope it fits well on your new horse!! :loveshower:

@Captain Evil Oh, my... Whaling. Azores used to allow it, but not anymore. It looks so cruel. That and taking the shark's fins off and let them to sink and die. :frown_color: I get sick!! So it's a very wise choice not to go, like a boycott, right?


And why do I keep writing lounging? Why???? Lol! :think:


----------



## JCnGrace

@PoptartShop, if you want to see men you need to start trail riding. Even though hubby and I lived in the same city and had mutual friends we never met until we were both on trail riding/camping trip in Missouri. Not that I was looking for a man, he just showed up at my doorstep literally. LOL Anyway, you come across a lot more male riders if you spend some time out on the trails especially if you add camping to it.


----------



## PoptartShop

@Captain Evil oh wow a ticket from France?! What are the odds LOL. 
I don't blame you about canceling the Dominica trip, whaling is very sad & cruel. :sad: Ugh.
@TuyaGirl LOL ah no eye candy for you either?! Slim to none huh. :lol: Aww! Psh tell your mom to come to the US cause it is totally the opposite haha!
Yeah, I think it will definitely help him. Apparently there's some scary monsters in the field. I agree with you, I like handling things from the ground then I can better handle them in the saddle.  Because...you want to LOUNGE LOL

I confess, it's still raining. -_- & the thunder is crazy right now. I *might* go to the barn tonight, not sure. I am really tired & I kinda wanna just go right home for once but we will see. Definitely not riding, it's a mess outside!


----------



## gingerscout

yes the usa is the opposite.. try being a guy, an adult, and riding western.. I am the 1%. Most people I have dealt with can't figure out why I just ride.. I don't show, I don't jump, I don't run barrels.. I just ride. I have been riding for 10 years and never ridden in an English saddle, usually just stare with a blank expression when all the people talk about their posture and jumps and etc..LOL. I gave up years ago on learning it, figured out how a Beginner adult male who was plus sized fit into the English world.. thus I am the 1%... ha ha ha


----------



## Tazzie

@PoptartShop, yuck to the temp being set at 80!! Who does that?! UGH! Glad you got it cooled back off. I definitely think walking him will help things! Good luck! Hopefully you make it to the barn! We had MAJOR storms here last night, UGH! Raining all day today too. Tired of it!! But thank you! I'll be sure to keep you posted how things go 

LOL, there are very few men in horses. In our area (the Arabian circuit), the majority of them either don't ride them, just own them (which is fine; to each their own), or they are gay. I can think of a few of my favorite guy friends that are into horses, and all of them are gay :lol: so no picking up men here haha (fine by me as I'm happily married LOL!)

This day has flown. I've been crazy busy, whew. Get to leave in about 30 minutes. Run to the tack store to grab some stuff to wash Izzie tomorrow, then to the grocery store. Woo! Then home to do a ton of laundry, joyous. And pack. LOTS of packing!


----------



## JCnGrace

UGH! Back to wearing a winter coat and gloves today. Also dug my flannel pjs back out of the drawer. LOL
@Tazzie, good luck this weekend, have a blast and don't be too nervous! My farrier's son just spent last weekend at Hoosier Horse Fair doing demos with his mustang and he had fun but said the crowd clapping made his horse nervous so it wasn't until Sunday that it really settled in and did good in the arena. Izzie should already be used to crowds from going to shows so hopefully you won't have that problem.


----------



## Change

JCnGrace said:


> @PoptartShop, if you want to see men you need to start trail riding. Even though hubby and I lived in the same city and had mutual friends we never met until we were both on trail riding/camping trip in Missouri. Not that I was looking for a man, he just showed up at my doorstep literally. LOL Anyway, you come across a lot more male riders if you spend some time out on the trails especially if you add camping to it.


So I need to haul out to the trails where other people ride to meet someone? Hmmm.

I remember, when I was younger (and married) how much I enjoyed going to the rodeos to enjoy the eye-candy in Wranglers sitting on the arena fences. (sigh) Now, they're the same age as my grand-kids. Does it make me a Cougar that I still think Wranglers-on-a-fence qualifies as eye-candy? ;-)

43+ hours of work in 4 days. I am SO ready for my sunny 3 day weekend that technically started 2 hours ago! Other than picking manure and doing laundry, I think I'm going to try chore avoidance - at least until I get at least one ride in one each horse. Cally's been neglected lately, but her leg is almost completely healed up so she needs a saddle on her back. And of course, Tango is just so much fun! Am I nuts because I like riding the greenies?
@TuyaGirl and @PoptartShop - I'm one of those who would rather be mounted when a horse goes spazzy. Not sure why - but I've always been more comfortable getting them used to new stuff while in the saddle. Of course, I'm also the person who, the 4th time under saddle, heads out solo into the big bad world... ;-)

On vehicles - I've always had great luck with Ford trucks. My current '07 F150 has 180K on it and runs great. The '04 F250 has 170K and the engine is still good, although with my son's driving, the suspension could use some work. And these are gas. My old '85 diesel (that I wish I'd never sold) had 260K on it and was still going strong. We had to replace the injectors once and the glow plug was dead - but who needs a glow plug in the desert, anyway? ;-) I'm tentatively truck shopping now - want a 3/4 ton diesel for hauling, and primarily looking at Fords.


----------



## evilamc

Its Friday its Friday! I only booked 3 dogs so I can have half the day off since tomorrow is the big day with @*Tazzie* ! Alsoooooo I get a 3 day weekendddd because I took Monday off for my birthday!!! Wooo! ITS FRIDAYYYYY!

Hope everyone has a great day 

I also love my Ford trucks! Not much of a Ford car girl though. Growing up I was a total Pontiac girl, miss them! I guess I'd go with a Chevy now if I had to get a car/suv. We got my husband a Mazda CX5 last year and its actually been a great little suv so far. I have a 2010 F-150 with 105k miles on it but have never had any mechanical issues with it yet. Also have a '94 Super Duty dump truck, it only has 68k miles on the ORIGINAL 7.3L motor  The things a beast. It was my dads and he gave it to me as a house warming gift when we bought our farm  He thinks I should tow with it but I don't really feel like towing with a truck that has a 14' bed LOL! I'd love to upgrade my F-150, hoping to in another year or two. Once my new business has really taken off and when I have some other things paid off. It tows my Featherlite horse trailer pretty well though, through the mountains I just take my time but on highways you can't even tell its there.

Around here TONS of guys trail ride too. Lot of hubby and wives, can't get mine to go though. Even have literally the safest horse in the world for him to ride but hes just not interested. Guess I don't see many younger guys around me but for the most part I ride with other married women so they just bring their husbands along.


----------



## Tazzie

JCnGrace said:


> UGH! Back to wearing a winter coat and gloves today. Also dug my flannel pjs back out of the drawer. LOL
> @Tazzie, good luck this weekend, have a blast and don't be too nervous! My farrier's son just spent last weekend at Hoosier Horse Fair doing demos with his mustang and he had fun but said the crowd clapping made his horse nervous so it wasn't until Sunday that it really settled in and did good in the arena. Izzie should already be used to crowds from going to shows so hopefully you won't have that problem.


I grabbed my winter coat today too, ugh!! TIRED of the cold! And thanks! I'm just doing in hand with her, so even if I get nervous it won't be bad. Clapping ramps Izzie up in a good way :lol: I joke she grows another hand when she hears clapping since she's CERTAIN it's ONLY for her! And she loves people, so I'm pretty excited!!



evilamc said:


> Its Friday its Friday! I only booked 3 dogs so I can have half the day off since tomorrow is the big day with @*Tazzie* ! Alsoooooo I get a 3 day weekendddd because I took Monday off for my birthday!!! Wooo! ITS FRIDAYYYYY!
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day
> 
> I also love my Ford trucks! Not much of a Ford car girl though. Growing up I was a total Pontiac girl, miss them! I guess I'd go with a Chevy now if I had to get a car/suv. We got my husband a Mazda CX5 last year and its actually been a great little suv so far. I have a 2010 F-150 with 105k miles on it but have never had any mechanical issues with it yet. Also have a '94 Super Duty dump truck, it only has 68k miles on the ORIGINAL 7.3L motor  The things a beast. It was my dads and he gave it to me as a house warming gift when we bought our farm  He thinks I should tow with it but I don't really feel like towing with a truck that has a 14' bed LOL! I'd love to upgrade my F-150, hoping to in another year or two. Once my new business has really taken off and when I have some other things paid off. It tows my Featherlite horse trailer pretty well though, through the mountains I just take my time but on highways you can't even tell its there.
> 
> Around here TONS of guys trail ride too. Lot of hubby and wives, can't get mine to go though. Even have literally the safest horse in the world for him to ride but hes just not interested. Guess I don't see many younger guys around me but for the most part I ride with other married women so they just bring their husbands along.


It's finally here!!!! EEEK!!! FRIDAY!!! I'm so pumped!

LOL Nick has another good horse he can borrow, she just is TOOOOO slow! He enjoys trail riding, nothing else. Arenas (or in my case "arena") bores him!

I'm so pumped it's Friday!! Trying to jam pack my work day so it FLIES by!! Have the majority of our stuff packed, or at least in a pile downstairs ready for the trailer. I'm so excited!!!


----------



## PoptartShop

IT IS FRINALLY FRIDAY (get it?) LOL   YAY! Goodness, this week went by so slow...& yup, it's cold again here too. In the 40's and so windy. Ugh.

I ended up not riding last night, because it poured right when I got to the barn. I did hangout with Redz & gave him treats though.  He was probably happy to have the day off LOL.
I won't make it to the barn tonight either, because I have errands to run & my friend wants me to go to her daughter's recital. I kinda just wanna relax but we will see. I need to catchup on sleep! 

Supposed to be in the 50's tomorrow, which isn't too bad for my lesson. At least no rain!
@Tazzie YAYY it's almost here!!! You are gonna have so much fun.  Yay! 
@evilamc wooot wooooot Friday!!  
@JCnGrace true, I don't really trail ride too much well I haven't lately. They are so fun. 
BUT...SUNDAY my friend wants me to take her hubby's new lease horse to FAIR HILL! He's never been, so they want me to ride him to test him out. He's a good boy. So I hope I go, that'll be a fun day. Then I'll ride Redz afterwards or beforehand. He can go to FH too, but obviously I can't ride 2 horses at once LOL.
I want a GoPro so bad. :lol: 
@JCnGrace yeah, I guess I do! Maybe I'll see some hotties in the saddle when I go to FH Sunday *crosses fingers* LOL


----------



## carshon

I must confess that horses go lame when you want to ride them the most! Hubbies horse was lame yesterday when he went to go get her for his lesson. We think she has a pretty bad case of scratches and her fetlock is swollen. She had scratches when we got her last year but we thought we had cleared it up. Then we got 5 inches of rain in 2 weeks and our pens are ankle deep in mud. AND this horse will not stand in her run in when it is raining. She is afraid of the sound. So she stood in the mud!

He rode a lesson horse (non-gaited) but sure missed riding his own horse.


----------



## carshon

I must confess that horses go lame when you want to ride them the most! Hubbies horse was lame yesterday when he went to go get her for his lesson. We think she has a pretty bad case of scratches and her fetlock is swollen. She had scratches when we got her last year but we thought we had cleared it up. Then we got 5 inches of rain in 2 weeks and our pens are ankle deep in mud. AND this horse will not stand in her run in when it is raining. She is afraid of the sound. So she stood in the mud!

He rode a lesson horse (non-gaited) but sure missed riding his own horse.


----------



## cbar

Yah, my lesson barn is full of female riders too. BUT, there are lots of cowboys around here...I am with @Change, and really do enjoy the eye candy. Most of the guys here don't take lessons....they may have grown up in pony club or 4h, but that's about it. Man, I love me some cowboy! hehe. 

SO happy it is Friday! Amber & I have lesson tonight....and that will basically take up the whole evening. 
@PoptartShop, is Fairhill a trail riding place?? 
@carshon, hopefully your hubby's horse isn't sore for too long. Darned mud!! I hate when the horses have to stand in it...so glad it finally dried up here. Dealing with abscesses and nastiness is never fun! At least he was still able to ride which is good. 

Happy Friday everyone!! 

And have fun @Tazzie & @evilamc!


----------



## evilamc

How my Friday started &#55357;&#56835;


----------



## JCnGrace

@Change, I think that makes you a denim appreciator not a cougar.:wink::rofl:


----------



## TuyaGirl

@evilamc omg, what a cutie!! I want to hug him :grin: That's a great way to start the day! And hope you and @Tazzie have a great time together!

@carshon scratches are not fun, hope your mare heals up soon. Silly girl, affraid of the sound of rain, maybe give her food inside when it rains to help her overcome her fear? Just an idea, maybe you tried already.

@PoptartShop Fair Hill sounds good fun!


I don't have any cowboys in here to look at, but I see some pictures and oh my... when they look good they LOOK GOOD! Lol! I also like to admire a pretty man dressed with our traditional outfit. Tried to look it up on Google but there was any worth to share. See? See? I have bad luck! No eye candy, lol! :wink: Plus let me confess younger ones look better than the ones my age, so I get you @chance


Finally Friday arrived, it was a loooong week. I'm dying to see Tuya and how she is. I plan on LOUNGING her :grin: (Lol, @PoptartShop, that made me laugh reading) and then we go from there. If anywhere. We'll see... Happy Friday everyone! :smile:


----------



## gingerscout

must be nice to go do a big show like that.. things like that I'd love to go to and just watch.. but always so far away and can't take time off work.. have fun though 
I would love to show someday, maybe, I don't know.. I figure the way I am learning/ progressing I will be 60 before I can do a beginner walk/ trot show.. 8 year olds who have been riding for 6 months blow me out of the water..lol. I would love to get into lessons, but the 10 people group lessons don't interest me at all, and around here like $100 for a private 45 min lesson isn't going to work either. I could have someone come to the barn and give me lessons but those I have found charge a mileage fee and the barn has a fee per hour for haul ins and stuff like that.. so I'm afraid to ask people to come out, and most of the people have no interest in teaching me stuff I want to learn.. granted yes do I want to learn perfect groundwork and balance etc.. absolutely.. do I want to have 20 private $100 lessons before I learn something I want to work on.. no, most people here that give lessons specialize in English or H/J etc.. which is fine, except I won't go into that trainwreck of trying to learn it.. so makes it harder still..lol
I have a trailer and vehicle now, I have been looking into clinics and such.. which I would be interested in hopefully this one opens up ( still an idea I guess) and I am going to go.. for work on buddy sour, and trail issues etc


----------



## JCnGrace

@*RennyPatch* , if you weren't up in the frozen north I'd tell you to go to Craig's Performance Horses for some lessons (they even do trail) but they're in Scottsburg so way too far for you to make a weekly trip.


----------



## gingerscout

I'm not that far up there..LOL.. but yes that is too far for a weekly drive.. if traffic moves I can be in Indy in about 70 min ish


----------



## gingerscout

?? I am torn.. I feel like I am the definition of adult beginner anymore..like I have gotten worse over the years instead of better.. if that makes any sense and the whole awkwardness of me being a guy in the horse world isn't helping things any, just would be nice for someone to actually listen and give some helpful advice or not make me feel like such a dunce at times ( not saying you guys aren't being helpful.. I meant in person)

oh and I like my view better..LOL ( wherever it will post the attached pic) ..my dog is sitting here wagging her tail in her sleep.. quite funny


----------



## PoptartShop

@carshon awww, I hope she feels better soon, that's no fun. :/ I know, nothing like being on your own horse. At least he did get to ride though, even though I know it wasn't the same.
@cbar yes! So many beautiful trails.  It's right down the road from the barn I ride at, too! Cowboys really are hot! Just wish I'd see more of them...sigh!
@evilamc that is so cute! <3
@TuyaGirl yeah, hopefully her hubby's lease horse behaves. Shall be interesting! & at least I'll still get to ride Redz beforehand. <3 That's my boy! But I am glad I am helping my friend out because her hubby doesn't have the confidence yet to take him on trails, the horse hasn't been out on one in awhile so I'm hoping it'll go well LOL fingers crossed.

I REALLY hope Tuya is feeling better & less mopey when you go to see her! Lunging, lounging her whatever you wanna call it will be fun. :lol: :smile:

HAPPY FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WAHOOOOO!


----------



## gingerscout

oh and I think @PoptartShop is angry at me...*hides*:runpony:


----------



## PoptartShop

RennyPatch said:


> oh and I think @PoptartShop is angry at me...*hides*:runpony:


Not angry, you keep posting after I post so I don't see it til super late. :rofl: 
Angry about what??? !

HOLY COWS! LOL literally!!


----------



## Change

I confess ...

I stayed up too late last night, slept in too late this morning, and am now procrastinating on getting 'out there.' However...

It is almost noon, sunny, 54F and time for me to pull on my big-girl pants (as opposed to jammies) and get to poop scoopin! And I think Cally will get ridden this afternoon. Should be fun. She's been off work for awhile and is pretty herd-bound. Her antics will definitely keep my attention where it belongs! 

Seems odd that I can relax more riding Tango solo (with less than a dozen rides to his credit) than I can on Cally! She used to be great solo when she was the only horse here... and she's still great once she realizes we're not going back, but OY!! getting her out that first mile or so can be A LOT OF WORK!


----------



## gingerscout

PoptartShop said:


> HOLY COWS! LOL literally!!


 that's probably 35-40.. holds 72, farm has 3200+ 11 farms total 36500 cows ( for now) going to be bringing in 50k beef cattle 10k or so chickens, a few acre you pick fruit orchid to go along with dairy and pigs now oh and a national John Deere Museum.. lots of fun stuff


----------



## cbar

@PoptartShop, if you like cowboys you should come here in July! Haha...Calgary Stampede time - cowboys everywhere!! And there are local rodeos every weekend in my area too. I had Tiger (one of my horses) on the backstretch at Stampede last year...and I basically walked around drooling.


----------



## PoptartShop

@Change aww, riding Cally will be fun!  Poop scooping, meh, not so much LOL. :lol: At least the weather is nice there.  It's definitely going to be a workout with Cally! 
@RennyPatch wow that is a LOT. You aren't kidding!
@cbar I need to LOL I need some Cowboy eye candy! 

I confess, I can't wait to catchup on some sleep this weekend. Ugh. I'm seriously drained.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@RennyPatch don't feel bad or discouraged. Most times I am the only woman at the barn, I am 38 and I never went beyond the basics of horseback riding, which is walk, trot and canter. Heck, my mare knows more than I do, like sidepassing, haunches in, pirouettes... (she was broke by a bullfight rider). I have good balance and try not to interfere with her, I ride on a loose rein most times and just want to relax. I am incredibly fearful and nervous, probably will never overcome it and I am still grateful for having the possibility of riding. I ride for 15 years but I am still a beginner I guess. But I don't care and I am good where I am.
If you have the will to learn more and compete I am sure you will find a way, with all this I just wanted to show you that sometimes being a beginner is not bad as long as you have fun and take care, and don't let anyone bring you down! 
I have lack of english to explain better, it is confuse but I hope you get it? 
@chance have a good ride!


----------



## PoptartShop

@TuyaGirl is right, @RennyPatch. Don't feel so bad! That isn't the best attitude to have either, try to think positive. Don't doubt yourself. Plus since you aren't showing you shouldn't have any of that pressure anyway, there's no need!  The only thing that matters is that you can ride and you have fun!

I am so ready to get outta here. 1 more hour! Ugh.


----------



## carshon

@RennyPatch my husband was (and may still be) the only man taking lessons at his barn. And this is a true story - just yesterday while cleaning the vet clinic one of the vets (our vet) stops me smiling and says. I was at a client house and they have a daughter in her teens and she was talking about where she is going to take lessons and was going on about the trainer who has people that ride English, Western and barrels and this young lady says to our vet. And there is even an old guy that rides a gaited horse! Our vet said he asked her - does the old guy ride a big black and white horse and the reply was Yes! so our vet says I think I know that old guy!

So I guess being the only guy (and old) and riding a gaited horse makes him stand out at our barn. But he loves the lessons and has no plans on stopping. Even though he gets an occasional funny smile. because we are also the minority at our barn - we only trail ride and a large % of the riders ride English.

Do what makes you happy. and don't lose faith. I fed, watered mucked barns for many years when my kids were little - and just when they were old enough to stay home for a couple of hours I had to put my riding horse down - I felt disheartened too and not getting to ride much for a few years (while babies were babies) but patience pays off! I rode about 250 miles last year and hope to top it this year.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

@RennyPatch Enjoy what you have, start from where you are. Don't be intimidated by what you think are 'better' or more experienced riders...they are probably judging you less than you think! People tend to think about themselves more than other people!! Clinics sound like a good idea if regular lessons don't work for you at the moment, those prices sound high!! Having a float gives you more options anyway.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

I confess, I just wish I could go home :-(


----------



## Horse1029

Like 90% of the time, I'd rather be at the barn, but I'm such a procrastinator I never set anything up so I end up sitting a round doing nothing, thinking "I should go to the barn, that'd be so much fun!" Then grabbing my phone to confirm a time, but getting distracted by some game -.-


----------



## JCnGrace

RennyPatch said:


> I'm not that far up there..LOL.. but yes that is too far for a weekly drive.. if traffic moves I can be in Indy in about 70 min ish


Well Scottsburg is about another hour south of Indy. How far are you from the Crawfordsville area? I don't know of any barns more suitable for you but my stepdaughter probably does and if the area is feasible for you I could pick her brain.



ShirtHotTeez said:


> I confess, I just wish I could go home :-(


My heart just breaks for you ShirtHot. You just had your world turned upside down and to have your home taken from you too is horrible, I can't even imagine. 



Horse1029 said:


> Like 90% of the time, I'd rather be at the barn, but I'm such a procrastinator I never set anything up so I end up sitting a round doing nothing, thinking "I should go to the barn, that'd be so much fun!" Then grabbing my phone to confirm a time, but getting distracted by some game -.-


You sound like me. We have company coming Sunday and I've yet to get any meaningful housework done so now I'll have to bust my @$$ all day tomorrow.


----------



## JCnGrace

I confess that hubby wants me to move the minis to their summer home tomorrow and I don't want to. Not that I don't understand his reasons for wanting them moved (don't have to move hay and it gives the crabgrass a chance to grow in their dry lot to help with erosion) but I like having them pretty much out the backdoor. I don't have any one picture that shows the distance but I think with a few you'll get an idea.

This is where they are now, their lot is behind the garage (which you can see) and the garage is detached but right next to the house.









In this picture you can see the roof of the house and the next picture is taken from about the same spot but at an angle a little more to the left (if you look at the horses in the background the bay is probably only about 6 feet to the left from where the black is) and you can see the barn they'll have access to, the large round pen is attached to the other side and by leaving a gate open they can get in a lean-to.

















So...am I being a bit overprotective by wanting to keep them close? LOL


----------



## Change

cbar said:


> @PoptartShop, if you like cowboys you should come here in July! Haha...Calgary Stampede time - cowboys everywhere!! And there are local rodeos every weekend in my area too. I had Tiger (one of my horses) on the backstretch at Stampede last year...and I basically walked around drooling.


When we were younger, my sister barrel raced professionally (WPRA) and sometimes I would go along - bring a colt that needed exposure to new things. It was hard to pay attention to what my horse was doing while riding behind the chutes with all those pretty, pretty cowboys in their tight jeans..... ;-)



ShirtHotTeez said:


> I confess, I just wish I could go home :-(


I wish that for you, too, @ShirtHotTeez! I can't imagine what you're going through. Hugs to you, Hon. 



JCnGrace said:


> So...am I being a bit overprotective by wanting to keep them close? LOL


HECK NO!!! Mine are in the front yard!! And occasionally the back yard. I wish I had the land and set-up you have! My little 2 acres isn't enough.

And so ... after mucking I attached the drag to the yard tractor and spread all the piles of dirt Son moved with the tractor during the week while I was at work. That was a couple hours or going round and round trying to spread things evenly. While I was at it, Son fired up the tractor and started delivering MORE dirt for spreading. I finally had enough, put the lawn tractor and drag up, grabbed saddle, grooming kit, halter and lead and Cally. After removing A LOT of mud and fur, I tossed on her Brand New felt pad and my saddle, cinched up, and walked her through the gate. 

She's really good about standing to mount, so I had no issues there. But - once we started up the trail head to the cotton fields, she was full of **** and vinegar. She simply would NOT walk. We jogged, we trotted, she fought the bit and tossed her head or shook it so hard the reins would get caught on the halter or bridle buckles! But she went where I asked, and I asked for A LOT. She wanted to jog and trot, so we did circles and figure 8s, and jogged down hills and trotted up them. 30 minutes had her soaking wet and not slowing down in the slightest, so we did some rounds of the tree islands until she realized that just because she hurried toward the trailhead home didn't mean I'd let her turn up in OR slow down her roll as we went past. 

Just to prove my point, once she did slow to a walk, we turned toward home and went right on past it up to the gun range and did some exploring of the woods back there. Then we went back out into the fields. By 90 minutes, I could ask for a slow canter away from the house and get it. I could ask for turns with neck rein and leg and get it. She was tired, I was satisfied, so we went home and through the gate and then did another 10 minutes of circles and serpentines in the training field. She also got to do some trotting rollbacks on the fence, stop where I asked, and back. I didn't have my phone with me so no Endomundo stats, but I'm estimating about 3.5 miles. That doesn't seem like a lot except that I was dealing with a very forward, grumpy witch for the first 2.5!! 

Still, it was a good ride. Tomorrow, Tango gets his turn and Cally may get a repeat!


----------



## JCnGrace

Change said:


> When we were younger, my sister barrel raced professionally (WPRA) and sometimes I would go along - bring a colt that needed exposure to new things. It was hard to pay attention to what my horse was doing while riding behind the chutes with all those pretty, pretty cowboys in their tight jeans..... ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> I wish that for you, too, @*ShirtHotTeez* ! I can't imagine what you're going through. Hugs to you, Hon.
> 
> 
> 
> *HECK NO!!! Mine are in the front yard!! And occasionally the back yard. I wish I had the land and set-up you have! My little 2 acres isn't enough.*
> 
> And so ... after mucking I attached the drag to the yard tractor and spread all the piles of dirt Son moved with the tractor during the week while I was at work. That was a couple hours or going round and round trying to spread things evenly. While I was at it, Son fired up the tractor and started delivering MORE dirt for spreading. I finally had enough, put the lawn tractor and drag up, grabbed saddle, grooming kit, halter and lead and Cally. After removing A LOT of mud and fur, I tossed on her Brand New felt pad and my saddle, cinched up, and walked her through the gate.
> 
> She's really good about standing to mount, so I had no issues there. But - once we started up the trail head to the cotton fields, she was full of **** and vinegar. She simply would NOT walk. We jogged, we trotted, she fought the bit and tossed her head or shook it so hard the reins would get caught on the halter or bridle buckles! But she went where I asked, and I asked for A LOT. She wanted to jog and trot, so we did circles and figure 8s, and jogged down hills and trotted up them. 30 minutes had her soaking wet and not slowing down in the slightest, so we did some rounds of the tree islands until she realized that just because she hurried toward the trailhead home didn't mean I'd let her turn up in OR slow down her roll as we went past.
> 
> Just to prove my point, once she did slow to a walk, we turned toward home and went right on past it up to the gun range and did some exploring of the woods back there. Then we went back out into the fields. By 90 minutes, I could ask for a slow canter away from the house and get it. I could ask for turns with neck rein and leg and get it. She was tired, I was satisfied, so we went home and through the gate and then did another 10 minutes of circles and serpentines in the training field. She also got to do some trotting rollbacks on the fence, stop where I asked, and back. I didn't have my phone with me so no Endomundo stats, but I'm estimating about 3.5 miles. That doesn't seem like a lot except that I was dealing with a very forward, grumpy witch for the first 2.5!!
> 
> Still, it was a good ride. Tomorrow, Tango gets his turn and Cally may get a repeat!


Sometimes I'd like to have my little house on 2 acres back. It was a lot less work. Of course I only had 2 horses and no husband back then. LOL We were very fortunate to find this place though and it's perfect for the horses. 

Miss Cally sounds like she got a much needed attitude adjustment today.


----------



## gingerscout

I'd have to look at how far it is.. I'm not really interested in moving barns, I really like the one I am at and the atmosphere there, just finding people to ride with is a challenge, and lessons that will not want to start me from square one and spend 3 months on groundwork before I work on things I want to learn..lol


----------



## gingerscout

and I have begun the hunt for new employment.. realizing that we feel stuck in this area..looking more south where my wife works.. about an hour away. Which if I get either of these jobs I am applying for it would make me comperable money to what my wife makes, and we could save and buy some land and build.. 6-8 months down the line.. I'd have to commute as well but we need to be able to pay a couple of things off and save money to buy land.. don't want a payment on it if we can avoid it.. but if land is expensive down there we may have to..lol But with my daughter having some special needs we are looking big into the school systems there, and not all of them get a good review.. so its up in the air, and I am getting ahead of myself, but ready for a change


----------



## Change

@JCnGrace - I don't know if anything got 'adjusted' with Cally. I think I just wore her out! LOL! Poor girl. I checked her this morning and she doesn't seem sore, so I may take her out again later today. But Tango is getting his turn, for sure.

Yesterday was actually really fun, since I am crazy enough to enjoy a 'hot' horse! Before we got Tango, I would ride Cally for miles and miles and she would just plod along for the most part. Rock steady, no spook (except for horse-eating chickens), but also no real spunk. Just every now and then a difference of opinion and a half-hearted crow hop. So having her dancing around under me - but controllable - was a lot like riding some of the horses I'd had in the past. Do I want that attitude every ride? No. Which is why she's going to get ridden a lot more. The interesting thing about her 'hot' ride yesterday is that she never once even offered to buck!


----------



## JCnGrace

RennyPatch said:


> and I have begun the hunt for new employment.. realizing that we feel stuck in this area..looking more south where my wife works.. about an hour away. Which if I get either of these jobs I am applying for it would make me comperable money to what my wife makes, and we could save and buy some land and build.. 6-8 months down the line.. I'd have to commute as well but we need to be able to pay a couple of things off and save money to buy land.. don't want a payment on it if we can avoid it.. but if land is expensive down there we may have to..lol But with my daughter having some special needs we are looking big into the school systems there, and not all of them get a good review.. so its up in the air, and I am getting ahead of myself, but ready for a change


Good luck with the job hunt!



Change said:


> @*JCnGrace* - I don't know if anything got 'adjusted' with Cally. I think I just wore her out! LOL! Poor girl. I checked her this morning and she doesn't seem sore, so I may take her out again later today. But Tango is getting his turn, for sure.
> 
> Yesterday was actually really fun, since I am crazy enough to enjoy a 'hot' horse! Before we got Tango, I would ride Cally for miles and miles and she would just plod along for the most part. Rock steady, no spook (except for horse-eating chickens), but also no real spunk. Just every now and then a difference of opinion and a half-hearted crow hop. So having her dancing around under me - but controllable - was a lot like riding some of the horses I'd had in the past. Do I want that attitude every ride? No. Which is why she's going to get ridden a lot more. The interesting thing about her 'hot' ride yesterday is that she never once even offered to buck!


That reminds me of the first time I went to my friend's (the one that just passed away) to ride. Another friend that knew him had set it up so him, his son, another friend of mine and I all went over. He has the horses already in the barn and saddled and when he's telling us which one to get on he says "So, I hear you already know how to ride". My response was I could usually manage to stay on but I wasn't promising to be good at it. I got a chuckle that made me wonder what I'd gotten myself into. LOL That mare danced, pranced, constantly popped up in the front end and wanted to do anything but walk sedately along with the others. Going from riding my sister's extremely lazy mare to this one was like the difference between night and day and I loved it and fell headlong for her. She became mine about 2 years later.:loveshower: Unfortunately she had a calcium deposit come up on her knee about a year after I got her and eventually became too lame to ride. He swapped her out for her last foal she'd had which was a gangly 2 year old gelding that had no training other than some very basic leading skills. That gelding was JC and I've told enough stories on him that I won't bore you with more. LOL


----------



## Captain Evil

Once again, I am horribly behind. I really want to catch up on those "Cowboy" posts. In my world, men who ride are... non-existent :-(

My day was spent on the water... DH & a friend went scallop diving for fun, so I was drafted, (against my desires I wanted to work with Nemo) to go along. But I ended up having fun, just enjoying how much fun DH had, and I got some photos...

This is DH & his friend, and a doomed scallop...








This is a little fish called a "Hake" nestled inside of a scallop.









Here is another Hake inside his (or her) host scallop. The black dots are the scallop's eyes.









And finally, our dog Nori, who went along too.









Tomorrow I am going diving to check my dry suit for leaks and test a new regulator. It will be the 198th dive of my life. DH does well over 198 dives a year.

I am kind of nervous: the water temperature is 39 degrees....


----------



## Change

@Captain Evil - That 'hake' is a cute little fella! They're tiny, too, aren't they? And Nori - OMG! I'm in love with that face! 
@JCnGrace - was JC as 'up' to ride as his dam? 

Tango got his turn today, and got a lot more than I'd ever asked before. We were out for 2 1/2 hours and trekked a little over 7 miles! We crossed two roads twice - a first, and explored a new trail down to a nearby creek. Son was along on his 4 wheeler and said he found a different way back, which involved a bit of 'extreme' riding for the person on top of the 15h horse. The trail was fine unless you exceeded the 4.5' ceiling. I was lying almost flat along Tango's neck and my arms are now a mess of scratches and cuts from the branches we punched through. And there were branches in Tango's mane and twigs in my hair! Tango was a champ, though, and actually enjoyed a little spray down after I got him unsaddled. Yep. Water on that boy means dry dirt can become mud. It only took him 3 minutes to find a good place to roll after I'd lightly sprayed him. Silly beast!

And evidently I either need a larger saddle or need to work at riding my pockets better. When I say my butt was wore out, I mean that literally! If I'm riding two-point a bit overmuch in that saddle, well, one of my two points got rubbed raw! I still want to ride tomorrow, but I'm thinking the roper with it's wider twist or the trooper with it's padded seat. I love my little barrel saddle, but I love my a$$ more! ;-)


----------



## gingerscout

totally jealous Change.. that is my horse riding dream.. 2 years of work and I end up dumped if I try to go solo.. and no one ever goes with.. so unrealistic dream I guess.. I mean thats what I bought a horse for after all..ha ha


----------



## Change

@RennyPatch - my mare doesn't like going out solo - like I posted about yesterday, she was a dancing fool! She's 9 and has tons of trail miles on her, but is horribly herd bound! But I've got over 50 years experience riding 'em hot, so she can play her little games and I'll still win. I'll be riding her out solo more often now that her feet are finally right, so she's just going to have to get used to it. I figure a couple 10+ mile rides will settle her down.

Today was only Tango's 5th or 6th time out of his home field (2 acres) and only his 8th or 9th time under saddle. I got extremely lucky when I adopted him based off a few pictures and videos from the rescue. He's been a champion every step of the way - always so willing to try and just super smart. He did get a bit more forward than I asked a few times when we turned toward home, but asking for a quick turn back the other way without letting the pace die off proved to be a good way to remind him that walking when Mom wants to walk is a lot easier. ;-) 

And did I mention his rocking chair comfortable canter? Yeah. I'm lucky, and he's a Keeper.


----------



## JCnGrace

@Captain Evil, BRRRRR! 
@Change, JC was very forward and loved nothing more than a good gallop but he was a lot easier to bring back down than his dam was. When I met hubby he rode an OTTB and it was a constant battle between the two of them of who got to go first down the trail. LOL That TB was the only horse he thought he needed to be in front of at all times. Star, on the other hand, was always hyped up. She was trained by a barrel racer known to really fire her horses up (and fry their brains while she was at it). It took a lot of miles for her to learn it was ok to just walk but if someone else got on her or once I let her move out she reverted immediately.


----------



## evilamc

@RennyPatch still having same old problems huh? Next time you buy a horse make sure they're being sold as a horse thats comfortable with riding solo.
@Captain Evil Love your newphie! I get to groom one Thursday but they want it shaved down, ugh. 
@Change your ride sounds a bit like mine last weekend LOL! We had to trail blaze a bit. I'm so fortunate Jax has such a good head on his shoulders, we were literally having to push our way through thick brush and like baby trees. Poor stinker got a little cut on his leg but it wasn't serious, I guess more so just a scrape.

Tazzie and I had an AMAZING time yesterday. I'm uploading videos now and I uploaded TONS of pictures but I'll let her share those  Equine Affaire is so fun! We were both VERY good about not spending too much money either, so proud of us. Izzie was a total rock star and a crowd FAVORITE!

I also caved and ordered a "Strip Hair" last week...I got to try it this morning for the first time.....OHMYGOD amazing. Jax was LOVING it too, he started grooming me because it felt so good. Got so much hair off him too! I can't WAIT to try it on my 5 star saddle pad...its disgusting.


----------



## Tazzie

Once we actually got moving on Friday we had a ton of fun! I swear we hit every mishap we could, from gigantic traffic jams, to our garage drain suddenly clogging up! I couldn't get Izzie as clean as I normally do for events due to the clog, but we did the best we could! Ended up getting to the expo center around 10 pm last night. Columbus is just over 2 hours (2.5 if traffic is rough) from our house, so Equine Affaire isn't exactly in my back yard :wink: most shows/events I haul to are 2+ hours from home. Sucks living in the country for that reason only!

I'm SUPER thankful Izzie is a world class traveler though. We hiked her necessities in, got her bedded down, and she immediately took a drink, ate some hay, and went to the bathroom soon as she was in her stall. Instantly content, which helped us be able to bolt immediately for the hotel so we could get SOME sleep! Early morning ride before all the events was a blast! And yes, Izzie was totally the fan favorite! Everyone laughed when I said she'd sell me in a heartbeat for a group of children :lol:

Here is the video of all our experiences for the day. I'll put up the just riding one in my journal so I won't bore too many of you!

Hope everyone else had a great weekend too!!


----------



## Change

@JCnGrace - your horses sound like a lot of fun! JC sounds a lot like Secret - he was a AAA timed racing quarter, then a reiner and working cowhorse, then a barrel racer before I got him. He was born hot, but also the steadiest horse I've ever owned. Once you got the first full out run, he'd settle down to work and then he was like a diesel engine... he never wore out. He'd be just as ready to go after a full day riding as he'd been when we started. I miss that old boy! 

@evilamc - it sounds like you and @Tazzie had a lot of fun. I'm scared to go to things like Equine Affaire unless I've got a designated 'money cop' with me. Too often I just 'gotta have that!' LOL. Can't wait to see the pictures and videos!


I took a quick ride on Cally this morning. I saddled her up with the trooper (and realized I need to buy at least 2 more felt cinches so I can quit swapping my one good one between saddles) and we hit the trails. She called a few times, but settled down and was willing to walk out. We had a pretty nice ride. She sped up and fussed a bit as we neared home, but nothing too bad. 3.15 miles in just under an hour.


----------



## Tazzie

@Change, I had a money cop with me :lol: his name is Nick and he gave me quite the stink eye when I bought a new purse to replace the one I have that's falling apart! Other than that we got boot cleaner/oiler which was awesome, and a new fly mask for Izzie. We were super good! And pictures are in my post just above yours along with a video :wink:


----------



## Captain Evil

@Tazzie How much fun!! Thanks for sharing. I still wish you could come to Equine Expo in Massachusetts! Izzie just floats!


----------



## Change

Great pictures and video! I guess we cross-posted!


----------



## Tazzie

@Captain Evil, I wish we could too! Though I'm sure the AHA region up there is in charge of the Arabian demos there! If I wasn't friends with the person taking over coordinating the demos, I'm not sure I'd have been asked since Izzie isn't quite famous in our area, yet! And thank you! She's super fun to ride!
@Change, I think we did! And thank you! @evilamc did a great job snapping photos and taking video! We all had SO much fun hanging out together!


----------



## JCnGrace

@Tazzie and @evilamc, looks like you had quite the fun weekend, glad you had a blast!
@Change, they were fun horses to have and ride, but I think that about pretty much every horse I've ever spent time riding. LOL They all had/have something special about them. TJ would be as good as JC was IF I'd spend the time in the saddle that I used to. Don't get me wrong, he's a good horse even without all those wet blankets but I've never tapped into his full potential. The same could probably be said for the rest of the herd too except poor Freckles who doesn't believe in expending any unnecessary energy at all (I don't think she'd even flinch if you threw firecrackers under her feet) but that makes her excellent for what I do use her for which is kids and beginners.LOL


----------



## TuyaGirl

Whew, so much reading!  @JCnGrace I love your horses!! Soooo pretty! If I could I would have my mare in my front yard (I don't even have one). And I enjoyed reading about your previous horses, especially how JC became yours 
@chance Cally will be better each ride, you didn't let her win and you had fun with her, which is a plus  Tango was waiting for you at the rescue and you found him. Somethings are just meant to be.
@RennyPatch good luck with the job search! I've been trying to switch jobs for ages, but in here things ain't easy... :-(
@Captain Evil your dive will be good! Nori (love the name) is gorgeous, and I felt sorry for the little fishes caught up along with the scallops - I've got issues, lol!
@Tazzie and @evilamc sounds you had good fun! Nice video, Izzie is a great horse  You must be so proud of her!

Dollar is still a wreck. BO is using Cherie's method of using a soft rope on his hinds and let him kick until he's tired. And does that horse kick!! BO was feeding hay, passed by his side holding a flake and the horse climbed the feeder in panic mode! I thought he would break something by getting seriously tangled. Fortunately he didn't. And BO had to desensitize him to the flake being held high. It's not being easy. I feel really sorry for him.
Pilgrims came to ride in the afternoon, it didn't go too well. Some of them have never ridden before, so lack balance and basically everything. One of the mares started spooking at one particular place, it became worst and worst until the other mare behind her spooked too and she took off to the middle of the arena at a fast trot dumping the rider. Anyone more experienced would have handled that spook, and I'm glad the girl didn't get hurt. BO asked his daughter to ride said mare, at the same exact place she spooked badly again, and she fell as well. We could not say what it was, but she was really nervous. When pilgrims left I went to pick Tuya, and found her a little better. Didn't have that same awful expression and even accepted the briddle extremely tight (two holes up - pet peeve: use all you want but put it back as you found it!!) - poor girl, she didn't even complain!! After what I had seen I was affraid to get on (Tuya never dumped me, but I am extremely insecure), so I started with lunging. She was much more willing, and although her first strides were short and stiff and she would give me tail switch, after a few minutes she was so much better. We've been also working on bending, she was perfect  BO had gone out for a bit, only his daughter stayed, and was inside the tack room, but suddently I felt the urge to try and get on her. Just get on. So I did it. She didn't even move when I put my feet on her stirrup. We stayed like that for a couple seconds, then I sent her off walking and when arriving to the scary spot she turned into a giraffe, one ear dropped to the side, I changed direction and dismounted. I know it sounds very silly, but I was alone and felt really proud of myself  Then gave her a good bath and put her in.
Sunday I was alone, so opted for lunging again, tried to get on her but remembered the stirrup on the other side wasn't dropped so got off... And never could get back on. She wasn't briddled (I've ridden her many times like this), and was like 'What? No way, mum! I am out of here now!', lowered her head and off she went. It was a battle to get her standing still for a while !! When I did it I just let her go, as she was so upset. Less, Tuya, less... Lol!

I've been talking with BO about her, both him and his son say she is older and too fat, which makes her very heavy. I don't think so? The cinch tights on the same holes, and her belly does not stick out. I'm willing to give it a shot, but I don't think she can be much thiner? We'll see, if she does not improve I will call a vet... She was better anyway.

Here's Dollar and his beautiful baroque lusitano headshape (he lets me approach more) and Tuya. Is she fat?


----------



## PoptartShop

Well, sheesh I'm behind. LOL!
@*Change* glad Tango has such a nice canter! Love that rocking chair feeling.  Awww! He's lucky to have you! Also glad to hear you had a good ride on Cally, too! 
@*JCnGrace* oh my goodness how cute are they! Look at those little legs on that foal! <3 Don't blame you for wanting to keep the minis close, they're so cute! 
@*ShirtHotTeez* I'm so sorry for what you are going through. You have been through so much the past few months.  Hang in there. 
@*Captain Evil* love the pictures.  Nori is a gorgeous dog, too. Aww, such a cute face!
@*Tazzie* @*evilamc* glad you both had a blast. Knew you would! I love the pictures & videos.  SO happy for you guys, Izzie loves what she does! <3
So amazing! LOL glad you didn't splurge too much, it's so hard to have self-control at those places. :lol: & we can never have too many purses!
@*TuyaGirl* aww, poor Dollar!  Tuya doesn't look fat at all, psh what are they talking about? And she's not even that old. She's beautiful!  I love her face, she has such sweet eyes. :smile: Soooo cute. They are blind, calling her overweight!

I confess, I HAD SUCH A GOOD WEEKEND. OMG! LOL.
Saturday I had a great lesson, Redz did really well. We worked on some drill stuff, which was fun- we rode to music!  
Went to Fair Hill finally yesterday, on my friend's hubby's new lease horse. My trainer's mom *who's also a trainer!* also came with us! So fun. He actually did pretty good.  A bit anxious at first, but he was fine throughout the entire trail. He was fine through the streams & everything. I think he's gonna workout just fine for them. 

Then, after we got back I rode Redz. He was soooo good. We worked in the field (not the neighborhood one) & he was so peppy but so good, worked on the canter & it was perfect! It was just us, which was really nice.
Then I sponged him off & took him to another pasture to graze a bit. Was so nice outside, it was perfect. 

Here's some pictures, their lease horse's name is Record! He's a handsome boy.  Then of course my handsome Redz! <3


----------



## TuyaGirl

@PoptartShop Awww, Record is such a cute guy! I am glad you had fun and that he is working out for your friend. And Redz... Is Redz, lol!  Chestnut squad ;-) Sounds you had a great weekend. 
And thanks for your thoughts on Tuya. She's a good horse and even though she has her 'moments' she doesn't have a mean bone in her body 
I think I said it before, in here everyone thinks the best horses are like under 10 years old, so for their patterns Tuya is a dinossaur, lol. Like 3 or 4 years ago BO told me she would be good for another year and then I'd better retire her, which was so not true. But sure scared me! 
I guess I need to talk to him, we didn't have much time last weekend, and I am not sure that is the route to follow...


----------



## JCnGrace

@TuyaGirl, Tuya is not in the least bit overweight.
@PoptartShop, YAY for a great weekend! 

Thanks for the compliments on the horses, I'll tell them my forum friends think they're cute. Those two foals (Cloud=black/white TJ=sorrel/white) in the pictures just had their birthdays last week and are now 13 years old, my how time flies! The solid black mare and TJ's dam are buried in the pasture. The bay is TJ's dams oldest son and is 21. The sorrel/white paint laying in front of the hay ring is Freckles doing her favorite pastime. She's 22 and the grand dam of TJ & Cloud. The minis are Majik (silver dapple) and Cherry (black) and are 17. Little Miss wasn't even born yet when that picture of them was taken but she's built like Majik and the color of Cherry.


----------



## PoptartShop

@TuyaGirl psh that is ridiculous! Redz is 24 but you'd think he's like, 10! :lol: She really is beautiful! She has many years to go!  People are really silly with how they think sometimes.

Awww wow they sure do grow up fast @JCnGrace! I love their names, like Freckles how cute! 

I confess, it's GORGEOUS out today! Like in the 70's. I can deal with this.  
I also got sunburnt yesterday. I didn't think the rays were that strong, plus it was only like 60 degrees...but I was outside all day. Just my arms, kinda like a farmer's tan because I had riding gloves on. :rofl: AH!


----------



## gingerscout

I got sunburned yesterday but I was doing yardwork not riding.. tearing down our old pool that the liner is bad and we haven't used in 2 years.. more money to fix than what its worth.. someone tried to break in our house a couple of days ago.. broad daylight.. tried to kick in the front door.. I think our dogs scared them off.. if I was home I would have probably opened the door and came out with a shotgun
This week is immensely busy for me.. have to work most of it but today I had a meeting.. tomorrow I have ferrier for horse, and I have to be there and wait my turn so who knows how long that will take, and tomorrow or wed afternoon the pony is getting done as well. Thursday I have to take horse into vet for his checkup and shots.. which who knows how long that will take its an hour roughly from barn to vets each way, then work a full day Friday and Saturday.. would be nice to get a ride in one of those days.. but doubtful


----------



## carshon

@RennyPatch I thought you were starting at a dairy soon? change of plans and looking for another job? Sorry to hear no riding. It happens. There is a T-shirt out there that says I "rode" today but in little bubbles it says Mucked stalls, cleaned tack etc. That is my life

I confess - the grass is greening up and my life is about to get a lot busier. My family owns a small lawn mowing business. This has helped fund college for a couple of kids and our horsey habit. The down side is that you mow when it is nice out! So it cuts drastically into riding time. I mow 8-10 hours per week, work full time and have a part time job cleaning our local vet clinic (about 7 hours a week) Oh the things we do for our kids (including the 4 legged ones!)


----------



## Tazzie

We really had a good time! Totally worth it! And Izzie totally loves her job 
@TuyaGirl, Tuya does NOT look old or overweight. That barn owner is blind!
@PoptartShop, glad you had some good rides!

Sorry if I missed people! Just trying to respond quickly! I had planned to ride, but my hips are in agony from Saturday and my left shoulder is giving me some trouble. Have a massage on Wednesday to see if that helps. Nick says he can feel it's all knotted up, so I have hope... super painful though. Hoping it just rains in the morning tomorrow...


----------



## PoptartShop

@carshon wow you are super busy! But busy is good!  Speaking of mowing, they're already mowing around my office building! It's a comforting sound. :lol:
@RennyPatch hey, at least the sunburn will turn into tan right? LOL...mine does at least. 
Well that's good you are getting a lot done with the horses, I hope you get to ride soon. I hope the checkup with the vet goes well, too!
@Tazzie no worries, it's Monday! I've been super busy all day too ugh.
Oh no, I'm sure you are super sore from the weekend! I'm sore myself from all the riding I did!  I need a massage LOL. Feel better girl!

I confess, I have the chiro today but I really don't feel like going. Ugh. It's so nice outside!


----------



## Captain Evil

Someday I will have some horse news to post... 

... but in the meantime, here are some pictures from yesterday's dive. The water temperature was 37 degrees; my coldest dive to date by 2 degrees. 

Me, in about 3' of water. We went down to 70' before I got too cold to keep diving.









A Lion's Mane Jellyfish: this one had 12' tentacles. The second one we ran into had tentacles about 50' long. It is considered to be the largest Jelly in the world.









And my new motorcycle helmet! I am going to motorcycle riding school. Our town is so crowded in summer that this is the only way to travel. Is 60 too old to learn?









And finally, Nemo, waiting for his supper, just to prove I actually have a horse!


----------



## gingerscout

@carshon I have worked there for over a year... they made me full time though. I want to move.. I want more money as well..lol 
My sunburn will tan eventually.. it rained and hailed today.. bipolar weather.. I swear

were looking into cameras for the house.. makes me feel safer for when were not home

I worked lawncare for 2 years.. I know it well.. sun up to past sun down this time of year.. my friend just started a lawn care business and asked me to come work part time.. I said no.. can't sit on a mower 14 hours a day anymore


----------



## JCnGrace

@PoptartShop, her registered name is Paint It A Freckle and I think it's an awesome name. I can't take any credit for it though because I didn't buy her until she was 5. It's no wonder she's tired and lazy she'd already had 3 foals and had another in the oven when I got her. It was a 3-in-1 kinda deal. I kept Thunder who became my breeding stallion and eventually sold the filly that came along the next spring. Although she was a good broodmare I never bred her again because I just couldn't find an outside stallion that I liked well enough for her. Shipping semen was in it's infancy back then and I wasn't ready to jump on that band wagon. Not sure I would be today if I was still in the business. You all know how I am about new technology. LOL
@RennyPatch, look into an alarm system. Getting your house broken into is not fun. It happened twice at my old house and even though they didn't take hardly a thing (back in those days I didn't have anything worth taking) it still makes you feel very invaded. We have both the house and barn alarmed and the siren that goes off if either is breached is loud enough to break your eardrums. 
@carshon, hubby has already had to mow our grass several times. He picked up that chore once he retired and I sometimes miss it although I'm sure I'd wonder why if I ever had to pick it back up again. Now I'm regulated to raking which I hate. UGH!!! 

Cool pictures @Captain Evil! No you are not too old to learn how to drive a motorcycle. I couldn't handle one when I was young though unless it was mini bike or small dirt bike. I'd have to lean them so far over in order for my foot to reach the ground that they'd get past the point of no return and end up laying on their side EVERY time. I gave more than one guy heart failure from worrying that his baby got scratched and I promise that I wasn't the baby they were worried about. LOL

I put on shorts and a tank top today and my arms and legs are so white I looked ridiculous. Even more ridiculous when you add in the sags and wrinkles. I need liposuction and then a body lift from my elbows to my knees. LOL


----------



## Captain Evil

O


TuyaGirl said:


> Whew, so much reading!


. I know! The only way I can keep up is by waking in the middle of the night.



> @Captain Evil your dive will be good! Nori (love the name) is gorgeous, and I felt sorry for the little fishes caught up along with the scallops - I've got issues, lol!


All the little fishes were okay; sent back overboard to find new scallops friends. DH is really good about it, but Frogman not so much. This winter I found several dead fish frozen on the deck and two swimming in about two inches of unfrozen water in the bilge. DH caught them up in a bucket and we drove them back to the sea to let them go. 

That's one of the reasons I have a hard time with fishing around here; all the by-catch. The decks of most fishing bosts are littered with starfish, whelks, crabs and such. If I have to go help Mutha or DH for some reason - lobstering or something - part of the deal is they have to be patient while I rescue crabs and stars and anemones....



> Pilgrims came to ride in the afternoon, it didn't go too well.


. Pilgrims?? Pilgrims go riding?? Who knew?



> Here's Dollar and his beautiful baroque lusitano headshape (he lets me approach more) and Tuya. Is she fat?


Tuya looks perfect! Really! Not fat in the smallest degree. And Dollar is... just gorgeous. Just gorgeous.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@JCnGrace oh my, time really does fly! I thought these were more recent pictures :hide:
@Captain Evil so happy to know they are released back into the ocean!! And sounds like you and me are much alike, I would go around like crazy on the deck saving all the creatures I could. I would feel very sorry for the lost ones though. I am too sensitive towards animals, wish I wasn't like this... 
Yes, this pilgrims go on horseback during the pilgrimage. They must do several rehearsals (I hope that's how it's written) because they must do certain procedures along the way, like holding religious flags that are passed from one to another, and so... It's the pictures I posted a while ago, I never went there but sounds nice and a lot of riders go there that day.

Btw I am glad your dive was ok and definately you're not too old to buy the helmet. Nice pictures!! Enjoy 

Dollar has no muscle since he was never properly worked. Can you imagine that neck in a couple months? (if all goes well in his training)
Awww, your horsey has such a sweet look. Hope you can work with him soon! 

And thank you all on your thoughts on Tuya, honestly I think it too, that's why I asked in here! Must have a conversation with BO.


----------



## PoptartShop

@Captain Evil your pictures are always so amazing! I love it.  Wow, that jellyfish is huge...whew! Awww, Nemo is such a cute name. Fits perfectly with all your marine stuff! LOL. He's so cute! & you are never too old to ride a motorcycle.I like the helmet! 
@RennyPatch an alarm system sounds like an easier (maybe cheaper!) idea than having cameras installed, but either way it'll be safer.  Hopefully nothing happens though.
@JCnGrace wow she's had a lot of kiddos! Awwww!!!! LOL same here, I am SO pale! I have a farmer's tan starting from this weekend, so...half my arms have some color while my hands and shoulders are pale. :lol: Such a ghost.

I confess, no barn for me today even though it's going up to 80F! I have to get my oil changed after work. Blah, hopefully it doesn't take too long. Definitely dying to get to the barn!


----------



## JCnGrace

@TuyaGirl, I only have old pictures on the computer and no access to my more recent ones because they are on photobucket and for some reason that site, along with a few others, instantly shuts down our satellite connection. Hubby nor I are savvy enough to figure out why. Not that I have that many newer ones because I'm horrible about taking pictures and then even worse at taking the film in to put on a CD. I have a roll in the camera now that I started 4 1/2 years ago (I think) when then the 4 us girls plus mom went out to Phoenix and I still have a few pics to take to finish off the roll. LOL

I confess that I'm not going to be worth crap today because sleep was very elusive for me last night so I'll want to cat nap all day.


----------



## PoptartShop

@TuyaGirl YES, definitely talk to your BO! LOL they are blind! :rofl: Knock some sense into them...or have Tuya do it haha.

I am having such a busy day at work. Ugh. It's only Tuesday, OH and my office doesn't close for 'Good Friday' so NO LONG WEEKEND FOR ME!  Sigh. There's a Paperchase trail ride at Fair Hill Friday, my friend wants me to go but I can't take off work, so there's that. LOL.
I just wish I had a long weekend. Grrrr!

I confess,


----------



## carshon

I confess my cow hating neighbor is at it again. Village Board meeting last night and he complained about the cows and smell again. We are both board members and he had a lot to say. I have to say I kept my mouth shut - but was pleasantly surprised when 2 new board members spoke up and said they were NOT in favor of an ordinance banning cows in village limits. When asked what Cow Hater would do if an ordinance was not passed Cow Hater said - I would have to take next steps and when questioned what they are reply was I am looking into it. I flat out told Cow Hater I considered that a threat and other board members agreed,. Then he threw out EPA accusations. I am not afraid of the EPA. This guy is not going to give up and other board members taking my side just makes him more determined. 
Is it wrong to hope someone gets struck by lightning? Grrrr....... and so the saga continues.


----------



## cbar

Wow, so much reading!! I tried to like everyone's statuses, but my computer is being fussy. 
@Captain Evil, I love all the pictures. Glad your dive went well and you rescued the itty-bitty fish. You must have a Newfie? Beautiful dog! 
@TuyaGirl - Tuya is NOT fat!! Yeesh.....if they think she is fat I'd hate to hear what they'd have to say about my horses. HAHA. Dollar is such a beautiful animal and I really hope he's able to work through his anxiety. 
@PoptartShop - your trail ride looks like it was a lot of fun. That Fairhill place must be a fairly large park?? 
@JCnGrace - you still use film!! LOL....that's the first time I've heard about camera film in a long time. I didn't even know you could buy that stuff still - that's so awesome! I'm kind of old-school in that I still develop all my pictures and put them in albums. But I've converted to digital/memory card cameras.
@Tazzie - Izzie looks wonderful in your pictures and video. You guys are rock stars! 
@carshon - I'm a firm believer in karma. I hate wishing ill things on people (even if deep-down I kind of want them to disappear). I feel for you in that situation - he sounds like a major turd. My go-to saying is I wish someone would stub all their toes or something...that's like the worst pain. Maybe douche-bag will just move away???? 

Nothing exciting going on here. I got Tiger out for a decent ride over the weekend, but our weather is supposed to change (snow!!). We also ripped down all the barbed wire fence in my horse paddock. Too bad the ground is still too frozen to pound the new posts in (OOPS!) so I will be sans-fence for a couple weeks.


----------



## JCnGrace

@carshon, he will likely keep at it those type usually do. I'm glad the other board members are on your side. The best you can hope for is to see a "for sale" sign in his yard.
@cbar, yes I do! LOL Even more surprising is I just recently gave up on my camera that used 110 film because it was getting hard to find and confiscated hubby's camera that uses 38. He has a digital but it only takes like 7 pictures so what good is that when you go on vacation or want to take a lot of pictures? I have thought about getting one just haven't done my homework to find out which are good and also user friendly.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@PoptartShop I am sorry you have to work instead of going to Fair Hill. Paperchase sounds fun! :-(
I'm not working on Friday, and possibly neither on Thursday afternoon, which makes this month a disaster moneywise. But gotta stay positive and might be a chance to work with Tuya a little more than usual. Thing is today it's 30 degrees celcius but probably will rain on the weekend... Bleh!
@carshon and the saga continues! You did good by staying quiet while your stupid neighbour showed his true colours, and it's really good you had the support of some board members. I hope he realises that there's no way you're giving up your cows and moves! Like it's countryside, suck it up!! 
@cbar thanks! I don't get it either, BO himself has some mares that look like tanks! They're younger and all, but still... :think:

Now back to work... Hurray...


----------



## 6gun Kid

Geeze, guy goes outta town for few days and has to read a novel when he gets back!


----------



## PoptartShop

Weird. The 2nd half of my post didn't post. LOL now it looks like I didn't have a complete thought. :lol: Weird!
@TuyaGirl aww lucky! That's good you'll get to spend more time with her though.  I hope it doesn't rain.
@cbar snow?! Nooooo!  At least you got a good ride in though. Wish winter would leave!
@carshon that's great people were on your side. As they should be! Cow Hater is just ridiculous. LOL they totally should get struck by lightning. :rofl: Bahaha. He will never win this one!
@6gun Kid welcome back!  How did hunting go?
& yes, you definitely have pages & pages to read LOL.

I confess, HAPPY HUMPDAY! I am riding tonight for sure. Glad I got my oil change done yesterday though, got it out of the way. In the 70's today, soooo nice!  I can't wait to see Redz!


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

JCnGrace said:


> @TuyaGirl, I only have old pictures on the computer and no access to my more recent ones because they are on photobucket and for some reason that site, along with a few others, instantly shuts down our satellite connection. Hubby nor I are savvy enough to figure out why. Not that I have that many newer ones because I'm horrible about taking pictures and then even worse at taking the film in to put on a CD. I have a roll in the camera now that I started 4 1/2 years ago (I think) when then the 4 us girls plus mom went out to Phoenix and I still have a few pics to take to finish off the roll. LOL
> 
> I confess that I'm not going to be worth crap today because sleep was very elusive for me last night so I'll want to cat nap all day.


:eek_color::rofl::confused_color: CELL PHONE? DIGITAL CAMERA?? no-one does FILM anymore. Instant download!!!


----------



## 6gun Kid

PoptartShop said:


> !
> @*6gun Kid* welcome back!  How did hunting go?
> & yes, you definitely have pages & pages to read LOL.
> 
> I confess, HAPPY HUMPDAY! I am riding tonight for sure. Glad I got my oil change done yesterday though, got it out of the way. In the 70's today, soooo nice!  I can't wait to see Redz!


 It was a successful hunt, we all got birds. I ate too much, but hey it is a vacation, right?


----------



## JCnGrace

6gun Kid said:


> Geeze, guy goes outta town for few days and has to read a novel when he gets back!


What, no confessions from vacation? LOL Did you eat fried turkey breast every night?



ShirtHotTeez said:


> :eek_color::rofl::confused_color: CELL PHONE? DIGITAL CAMERA?? no-one does FILM anymore. Instant download!!!


I have no cell phone, don't want one! I do take hubby's with me sometimes when I go somewhere but that's more because he insists that I do. He still has an old flip phone and it takes pictures like this:

















They look like they're standing in front of the short and fat mirror at a funhouse. LOL


----------



## PoptartShop

@*6gun Kid* darn right! I pig out the most when I'm on vacation. :lol: That's good!!
@*JCnGrace* I remember when I had a Nokia...then I had a flip phone...then a slide-up phone...then my iPhone. :lol: Come a long way hahaha.
Those are some good pictures though!  Beautiful horses.

I confess, I stepped out of the office for a few to get some fresh air, and my oh my...I JUST WANNA RIDE ALREADY. Lol, I can't wait until work is over.  Few more hours. 

I desperately need new paddock boots. I've had mine since last summer, but they got holes in them & now another set of laces tore off. I just had to put new laces on them. I'm probably going to Dover Saddlery this weekend to get new ones. Ugh. Just hate spending money!  The ones I got were like $40, but I guess I should get more expensive ones.
It's really my fault anyway. Before I got my muck boots a month ago, I would wear my paddock boots in the mud, muck, etc...not good at all! I know better now. LOL.


----------



## gingerscout

so I am back in my old account.. I thought it had gone poof, couldn't get into it had a lot of trouble and took them a while to sort it out.. so they decided I should keep my 1st account.. can't blame them, so name change.. LOL


----------



## gingerscout

my muck boots are no longer waterproof.. heck they flood.. so I feel your pain.. but I was cheap and bought the $15 ones at Tractor Supply, not real Muck brand boots..lol, time for another cheepie pair


----------



## JCnGrace

Welcome back @gingerscout, RIP RennyPatch.


----------



## gingerscout

so ren got his feet done.. ferrier thinks he may have some hock arthritis as well.. vet tomorrow.. hopefully we get him straightened out.. he was super lovey dovey and happy yesterday like his old self.. so that was great.. too crowded to ride though before he got feet done. Going to work on his trailering some more and tomorrow will be his first time at my house.. he will get to hang with the midget man again and hang out in my back yard for a couple of hours. If he settles down enough I may plod around on him some here.. but depends on how he does.. lots of new things here he's never seen before..LOL


----------



## cbar

Our weather is going down the tubes in the next few days. It was fairly cool out yesterday, but I was able to work all 3 horses after I was done work. Tiger (who is 19) was acting like a 3 year old. He was looky & spooky at everything! Even when he's like that he's manageable (and kind of nice since he's usually kind of lazy). I did some schooling in the field with him and he did quite well. 

Did some ground driving with Ms. Amber and she was a rockstar - really starting to nail the 'whoa'. Still need to work on trot to walk transitions...she just wants to keep trotting, but I'm sure in time she'll get that too. I like seeing where the 'holes' are as it give me something to focus on. 

Tonight it sounds like we might go pick up the skid of rough-cut lumber for the new fence. I ordered all the lag bolts & washers...already have the posts. Now I just need the ground to thaw out enough so we can start building the darned thing!


----------



## PoptartShop

@*gingerscout* welcome back, I mean rennypatch LOL jk

Aww, I'm glad Ren was feeling like his old self yesterday. Hopefully everything goes OK with the vet tomorrow. Fingers crossed for you! I'm sure he will like the new environment, too!

Yeah, my muck boots are from Walmart. Cheap but they get the job done. Wish I would've gotten those sooner, rather than screw up my paddock boots but...this weekend I'll get new ones & take good care of them. 
@cbar I'm glad Amber was good for you!!  Yay!


----------



## cbar

This isn't a recent picture - it is from the winter. But here is Ms. Amber during one of our lessons. I think this was the 2nd time I'd done ground driving with her.


----------



## PoptartShop

Aww she's a pretty girl!  Looks pretty stocky too!

I confess, I have about 20mins left of work...Redz had two days off, gonna tell him to take another mouthful of hay then it's time to work. :lol:


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

I have made it to Kaitaia. Driving in heavy to torrential rain a lot of the way then pitch dark from Whangarei!!! Should have left Hamilton earlier but there were people I wanted to see. Ended up coming through the gorge when I wanted to go the coast road, easier on the truck but I had no problems and it is a bit shorter . . . and i got to stop at Macca's (nickname here for McDonalds)!!!


----------



## Tazzie

carshon said:


> I confess my cow hating neighbor is at it again. Village Board meeting last night and he complained about the cows and smell again. We are both board members and he had a lot to say. I have to say I kept my mouth shut - but was pleasantly surprised when 2 new board members spoke up and said they were NOT in favor of an ordinance banning cows in village limits. When asked what Cow Hater would do if an ordinance was not passed Cow Hater said - I would have to take next steps and when questioned what they are reply was I am looking into it. I flat out told Cow Hater I considered that a threat and other board members agreed,. Then he threw out EPA accusations. I am not afraid of the EPA. This guy is not going to give up and other board members taking my side just makes him more determined.
> Is it wrong to hope someone gets struck by lightning? Grrrr....... and so the saga continues.


Ugh, hopefully karma bites him HARD!



cbar said:


> Wow, so much reading!! I tried to like everyone's statuses, but my computer is being fussy.
> @Captain Evil, I love all the pictures. Glad your dive went well and you rescued the itty-bitty fish. You must have a Newfie? Beautiful dog!
> @TuyaGirl - Tuya is NOT fat!! Yeesh.....if they think she is fat I'd hate to hear what they'd have to say about my horses. HAHA. Dollar is such a beautiful animal and I really hope he's able to work through his anxiety.
> @PoptartShop - your trail ride looks like it was a lot of fun. That Fairhill place must be a fairly large park??
> @JCnGrace - you still use film!! LOL....that's the first time I've heard about camera film in a long time. I didn't even know you could buy that stuff still - that's so awesome! I'm kind of old-school in that I still develop all my pictures and put them in albums. But I've converted to digital/memory card cameras.
> @Tazzie - Izzie looks wonderful in your pictures and video. You guys are rock stars!
> @carshon - I'm a firm believer in karma. I hate wishing ill things on people (even if deep-down I kind of want them to disappear). I feel for you in that situation - he sounds like a major turd. My go-to saying is I wish someone would stub all their toes or something...that's like the worst pain. Maybe douche-bag will just move away????
> 
> Nothing exciting going on here. I got Tiger out for a decent ride over the weekend, but our weather is supposed to change (snow!!). We also ripped down all the barbed wire fence in my horse paddock. Too bad the ground is still too frozen to pound the new posts in (OOPS!) so I will be sans-fence for a couple weeks.


Thanks cbar! We sure felt like rock stars that day! Good luck with that pretty pony! She's adorable! And Tiger acting super young haha! Hopefully you can get your fence in SOON!
@PoptartShop, yay for a ride!! I hope you had a good one!!
@ShirtHotTeez, glad you made it!! That sounds intense!
@Captain Evil, I don't think you're ever too old to learn something new! And your pup is adorable! Some really good friends of mine breed Newfs back home, and they are wonderful! Such sweet puppies 

Sorry if I missed someone! Work has been INSANE! Been training the new girl, and she's officially on her own now. So I've been jumping back into my work. Today I had to transfer over 1000 samples onto 20 plates: 17 had 54 samples, 2 had 42 samples, and 1 had 18 samples. Has to be set up in a particular fashion for our machine, with 54 being the max for this specific set up. Craziness!

I rode Izzie on Monday, but not since. She desperately needs to see the chiro, so I've held off on riding. Thankfully her chiro is AMAZING and is squeezing her in tomorrow! He's so wonderful! And I had a massage tonight to try and help my shoulder which has been hurting a lot lately. Feels SOOO much better! It was all sorts of tight and knotted up, just as I figured it would be.

Friday we may do a mixed trail ride. Nick will ride his toy, and Izzie and I will follow for a ride  I think it's going to be a ton of fun!


----------



## gingerscout

Shirthot.. I watch Mighty Car Mods.. they talk about Maccas a lot.. even though one of them is straight vegan I think and eats nothing but tofu..lol


----------



## evilamc

@*PoptartShop* how did you not have muck boots sooner! I pretty much live in mine LOL! My old pair I had fit so bad though, they were like so wide in the foot! My husband just bought me a new pair with the pink camo, love them! Muckboots surprise me with how comfortable they are for long days working. Yay for new paddock boots though! @*Tazzie* and I got this super nice leather cleaner/sealer stuffs at Equine Affaire, I'll have to look at what its called...Im going to clean all my boots with it....when I have time one of these days lol.
@*Tazzie* Yay for chiro tomorrow! She'll be a happy girl! That sounds so fun a mixed trail ride! Wonder if my husband would ever do that...even though he technically has a horse...HA what we should do is let the BOYS go ride the big toys and WE go ride the ponies!

So for my Birthday, my husband and mom were going to get my trailer floor done for me. It needed acid washed and then rhinolined, Jax loves peeing in it. Well we decided to save money and do it ourselves! Eli has a degree in chemistry so doesn't mind working with acid...I didn't think he'd be willing to do it! So tonight we got the floor acid washed. It was SO cool to watch. It fumed up and bubbled like crazyyyyyy! Its looking pretty good now though! Tomorrow I get to paint on the bedliner  Yay for no more floor corrosion!

Heres a before pic









And the acid doing its acidy thing









Sunday I got to go for a pre birthday ride with my friends too! I took Orianna since they have slow horses...She was having fun though and movingg out!

She had a blast playing in the water









My purdy girlie.









I got asked if she was a Connemara pony..Yes those LONG legs and roman nose...totally a Connemara.

Alsooo been using the Strip Hair. I highly recommend it! I'll post pics of my saddle pad tomorrow, it looks brand new! I almost have the horses all the way shed out too thanks to it!

Vet was out today and I got in trouble for having fat ponies and for using the super popular equine dentist to do their teeth last month...not the vet.


----------



## JCnGrace

gingerscout said:


> my muck boots are no longer waterproof.. heck they flood.. so I feel your pain.. but I was cheap and bought the $15 ones at Tractor Supply, not real Muck brand boots..lol, time for another cheepie pair


Spring for the real ones, you won't be sorry! They last so much longer than the cheap mud boots so in the end you're only spending more money up front but less in the long run. 
@evilamc will the rhino lining make the floor slick or do you go ahead and put mats down over it?


----------



## TuyaGirl

@JCnGrace lol, great description of your horses' pictures  love their colour patterns. Stocky fellows 

@gingerscout if Ren really has hock arthritis I hope it's manageable. Keep us updated and I hope all goes well with the vet. Good he was feeling ok and was a star for the farrier. I hope he setlles in at your place good enough that you can take him on a trail ride around. (my english is a mess, sorry)

@cbar Aww, gotta love the oldies! Sounds like Tiger was feeling good!  And Amber is gorgeous! Strong looking mare 

@evilamc sounds you had a great trail ride! I confess every time Tuya decides to paw on the sea I get affraid she will roll (seen it before with other horses), so I just send her move forward. I am a 'what if' disaster, lol! And a very late Happy Birthday!! 

@ShirtHotTeez glad the trip went well. I hope you are ok and it's good to hear about you 

I'm on my way to work and I still don't know if we have the afternoon off, that's not normal? What kind of company is this? I had to bring lunch with me and it's ridiculous! I am the kind of person that likes to know this kind of things before hand so I can organize myself. We'll see...


----------



## PoptartShop

@*ShirtHotTeez* glad you made it there safely. 
@*evilamc* I think I was just being lazy. :lol: I definitely like the ones I have though, they sure do come in handy.  I wanna get those cool ones I've talked about before, forgot the brand but they're a bit pricey but they are awesome! Yessss, new paddock boots is a definite! Awww, she's so pretty!  She looks really good in purple too.  Yay for getting the trailer floor done, perfect gift! Gonna be all spankin' new!
@*Tazzie* thank you!  It was an OK ride, I'll explain below! He was a grumpy old man last night lol.
@*TuyaGirl* they better let you know, I'm the same way, I need to know my schedule...like come on!

I confess, last night's ride wasn't the best. First off, I wasn't in the best mood myself because well, I was PMS'ing.:twisted: LOL. So I'm sure I didn't help it either. 

Redz was in a ****y mood, he didn't like 2 of the horses that were riding with us (my friend's husband's new lease, & this other person's horse that rarely rides with us). Plus my friend's daughter was riding with us, she's only 8 & can be a handful. LOL he really can't stand most horses. :lol: Grumpy old man! 
He worked himself up & I had to calm him down. Then we went into the arena & he was a lot better, without all those people around. PLUS, my friend's daughter was riding with us & she kept getting extra close to Redz, she just wasn't listening LOL. I was like you can't get up his butt! Moody boy!

Tonight when I ride, hopefully he's in a better mood & there will be less commotion. I feel like he doesn't like a big crowd (even though it was only like 6 of us) lol. He certainly has his moody days. Yesterday to the other horses he was like EVERYONE GET AWAY FROM ME LOL. I think he also wants to show Record, look buddy, you're new...you can't be at the top of the herd like me. :rofl:

I'm in a better mood today too which will help. I'm sure he sensed that I was tense, so he got tense!

 I love him though! Here's a picture from last night (ignore his poop pile LOL):


----------



## gingerscout

wake up this morning and forecast now says rain.. I was like no please.. raining already


----------



## cbar

We are getting a winter storm right now. Wind & heavy/wet snow. Awesomeness. And sad to say it is actually sticking to the ground. 

It's just as well...I really need to get my house cleaned - company is coming for Easter.


----------



## JCnGrace

Keep it up there @gingerscout! It's warm and sunny here at the moment although as you well know that can change in a minute.


----------



## PoptartShop

@gingerscout I hope the rain stops. @cbar oh no!  But that's true, nothing better to do than clean.

I can't believe Easter is this Sunday already. Like time is flying by so fast this year. :O


----------



## TuyaGirl

I confess I am still at work and had so much to do I didn't have time to lunch properly... It's almost 6 pm and I'm in here since 9.30 am. That's what it is, I am so tired right now and was counting on seeing my mare, which makes me even more cranky... 


The weather is going to get progressively worst in here as well, so does not help. Today was still sunny!! 

@PoptartShop I always love your descriptions! And Redz must be some kind of a brother from a different country of Tuya 


I'm in a hurry, gotta go now


----------



## PoptartShop

@TuyaGirl awwww  What a long day it's been for you. I hope you get to see Tuya soon & you get out of there. Ugh.

Awww thanks! :smile: I think so too! They both have such distinct personalities. :lol: Chestnut gang! <3

I just ate lunch, blah...back to work I go too...it's in the 60's here, so nice out. But I don't wanna speak too soon, it looks like next week we will get some rain.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Just popping in to say hello. I'm at work right now. Not working at the hotel anymore. I now work at a place that does custom laser gifts/souvenirs. You know, like the stuff you get at theme parks and gas stations that has you name on it. Nice and easy with flexible hours.

I think we are living proof of the "when it rains, it pours" adage. DH was using his phone as a light under the hood and forgot about it, slamming it in the hood and killing it. Luckily his brother is letting him use our nieces old iPhone 5 until we can get him a new phone. Then I dropped my phone on my friend's tile floor last week and shattered the screen. Can't afford to replace it. Have to put a new water pump in the truck on Saturday. My niece is mad at me because I can't make it to her bridal shower that is five hours away on Saturday. I'm having a hard enough time figuring out how we are going to pay for the hotel and the rental car to go to her wedding (three hours away) next month. 

I don't want to adult anymore.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@DraftyAiresMum my like on your post was exclusively for the new job part. I am glad to know you got rid of that place. We miss you, keep updating and I hope things get better around there, stay positive!

I worked 10 and a half hours in a row! Now I am tired!!


----------



## gingerscout

it rained when loading, the trip over and for 45 min while we were standing outside.. then sun came out got 15 degrees warmer than it was supposed to and was a great day. Ren is healthy.. almost 17, good weight, good body score, good heart/ lungs/etc.. minor hock arthritis so were starting him on glucosamine and we got some bute paste for him if I want to go trail ride or do strenious work.. the pills they talked about were like $200 so we passed on those today, got his shots/ vitals/ check up done.. he settled in to my yard like he owned the place, him and little man were buddy buddy for 2 hours until someone did something and ren ran him off so we seperated them.. I even got to ride in my backyard.. something I wanted to do for years.. albeat bareback in 80 degree weather on a black horse.. ha ha


----------



## evilamc

@JCnGrace The bedliner is to protect my aluminum floor and then the mats go back on over top to provide the cushion for the horse 

The result of the wash!









Andddd first coat on! Two more to go and then my trailer will be **** proof.









They absolutely love when I put out new hay, its adorable.








@Captain Evil I got to groom this sweet girl today! 9 years old but she looks great and was such a good girl. Her mom said I'd need help getting her in the tub and acted like she could barely stand lol! I was pleasantly surprised with how well she did. Even gave her a little pink for Easter!









I've been lucky and no rain for a few days, so I'm able to get my trailer done! Downside is I probably wont make it to the clinic Saturday now because my floor wont be done  Unless I find a trailer to borrow.

Anyone have fun Easter plans? I have to go to the in lawssss...good food at least!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

@evilamc, my friend that I work with and I are going to hide Easter eggs at work at the end of the day tomorrow and then everyone will find them when they come in on Monday. &#55357;&#56833; On Sunday, we're going to my parents' for dinner. I told my mom I would bring cupcakes. She said, and I quote, "Well, only bring like half a dozen because it's just going to be us and Trey (my oldest brother) and you guys." I was trying to figure out what to do with all the extra cupcakes since a cake mix makes two dozen. Then my friend (same one I work with) had a brilliant idea. Just make six JUMBO cupcakes. :lol: So, I got a jumbo cupcake tin, cupcake liners, and a decorating kit today. Gonna make devil's food cupcakes with cream cheese frosting flavored with Jell-o (strawberry, lime, orange, and lemon). BM! Doing exactly what my mom said to. :rofl:


----------



## JCnGrace

@gingerscout, our weather stayed nice all day so thank you for not sending the rain south! LOL
@evilamc, I thought it looked like you had a wooden floor in your previous pics. We have an aluminum trailer and floor is solid and not in slats like that.
@DraftyAiresMum, I am so thrilled you got a new job! The rest of the stuff sucks but the only thing you can do is dig yourself out of one hole at a time.
Devils food cupcakes with cream cheese frosting sounds YUMMY! I'm not really a fan of regular sugar icing but will go to town on the other types like cream cheese, caramel, german chocolate cake icing (don't know that it has a specific name, fluffy white, and the cool whip type.


----------



## JCnGrace

You'll have to forgive the typos above. Right after posting my computer stated to act up so I couldn't get back in to edit.

My confessions:

It has felt like Saturday all day today. Don't know why.

Little Miss was a bad, bad girl today. I put off their summer migration as long as I could so today was the day. She did not want her halter on, AT ALL! Don't know exactly how long it was but it felt like at least an hour that we went round and round their barn in my attempt to walk her down. She has never acted like this for getting her halter on, her mother has her days, but Miss usually stands right there. They switched personalities on me. LOL Guess what lesson she has coming her way again tomorrow? Anyway the minis are now settled in the round pen and are happy because there's a few tufts of grass growing in it. 

On the real Saturday I'm going to meet my friend for lunch. No plans for Easter since my family quit getting together for Holidays and hubby's kids are scattered. I'll probably make a good meal. I have a turkey breast, ham, or a slab of ribs in the freezer to choose from and I haven't decided which sounds best yet. You all can vote on which sounds best to you then I'll just make the winner and I won't have to decide. LOL


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

@JCnGrace ribs

I confess. Now that I'm here, i'm not sure it is where i want to be. Feeling confused. want to cry..


----------



## gingerscout

heck Easter.. My wife is working.. and I get the sneaking suspicion that I may be as well.. my job won't give us next weeks schedule till the Friday before.. yes I know it sucks. I may be getting fired from there soon, or quit.. its starting to boil over between boss and I .. she keeps telling me one thing and doing another, promised me a raise.. never got, can't give me a reason why.. not supposed to work me at certain times, and that's when she wants to schedule me. I'm not supposed to work both weekend days, yet no one wanted to work Easter when they found out that it was actually open this year for the first time in their history, and were throwing a fit and all threatened to call off/ request off. I have helped her out of a few jams as she calls it lately, and it all came back to bite me in the ***.. so why keep doing it. I told them on Tuesday when they called I could not come in Thursday, so since then she messaged me/ called me 4 times asking me if I could change my plans and come in on my day off to work, in which I said no, and she got increasingly mad...so Wed night she sent out a massive text saying Drivers meeting, 5:45 Manditory.. told her I still couldn't make it, had plans.. 5th time I told her.. 5:30 she calls me.. meeting is at 5:45 you coming.. I said no.. wanted to bite her head off but she said oh ok and hung up on me.. I'm not doing her any favors.. and especially not without the raise I was promised.. as it was a healthy one

Oh and JC.. one vote For Turkey.. I'm not a ham fan, and Ribs doesn't seem very Eastery to me.. but maybe just me..lol


----------



## JCnGrace

ShirtHotTeez said:


> @*JCnGrace* ribs
> 
> I confess. Now that I'm here, i'm not sure it is where i want to be. Feeling confused. want to cry..


Go ahead and cry, you've got plenty of reasons. I'll offer my shoulder.


----------



## JCnGrace

gingerscout said:


> heck Easter.. My wife is working.. and I get the sneaking suspicion that I may be as well.. my job won't give us next weeks schedule till the Friday before.. yes I know it sucks. I may be getting fired from there soon, or quit.. its starting to boil over between boss and I .. she keeps telling me one thing and doing another, promised me a raise.. never got, can't give me a reason why.. not supposed to work me at certain times, and that's when she wants to schedule me. I'm not supposed to work both weekend days, yet no one wanted to work Easter when they found out that it was actually open this year for the first time in their history, and were throwing a fit and all threatened to call off/ request off. I have helped her out of a few jams as she calls it lately, and it all came back to bite me in the ***.. so why keep doing it. I told them on Tuesday when they called I could not come in Thursday, so since then she messaged me/ called me 4 times asking me if I could change my plans and come in on my day off to work, in which I said no, and she got increasingly mad...so Wed night she sent out a massive text saying Drivers meeting, 5:45 Manditory.. told her I still couldn't make it, had plans.. 5th time I told her.. 5:30 she calls me.. meeting is at 5:45 you coming.. I said no.. wanted to bite her head off but she said oh ok and hung up on me.. I'm not doing her any favors.. and especially not without the raise I was promised.. as it was a healthy one
> 
> Oh and JC.. one vote For Turkey.. I'm not a ham fan, and Ribs doesn't seem very Eastery to me.. but maybe just me..lol


Over the years I quit my part time jobs for that same reason. I already worked 40+ at my full time job and then my supposed 2-3 evenings a week part-time would end up 6-7. You give in once and then you're their go-to person to bug every time.

So far one vote ribs, one vote turkey breast. I wrote it down so I won't have to look back through the pages come Sunday.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@gingerscout see? I was right by telling you to not throw the towel yet. Your horse still has a lot to give and you even got to ride! 
Yeah, about your job, that sucks and sounds your boss likes to take advantage on the employees by making fake promises and all. I am more or less on the same boat, I lost count on the times I was offered a real decent contract but I am still being requested to make things the superiors should do, because they earn enough to do such. I don't. Like yesterday. I was so ****ed! 
@evilamc I hope you can go to the clinic tomorrow. Aside from having lunch with my parents I don't have special plans for Easter. My father is not the most social person on the face of earth and so we were never used to gather the whole family... I hope I can go to the barn early anyway 
@ShirtHotTeez I am sorry you are feeling down, but don't let it in, it's worst, yes, cry all you want and need. Things will improve. Give it time. A big and warm :hug:
@JCnGrace good luck with practicing haltering! And I am sorry but no vote from me... I almost don't eat meat, so would not know what to suggest (but I think my Easter lunch will be chicken)

Getting ready to go to the barn. I miss my girl  Hope she is better


----------



## PoptartShop

@DraftyAiresMum hi there!  Glad you got a new job too, you deserve it!  Ah, I know...adulting definitely sucks. It's always one thing after another.  Sorry to hear that about the phones! 
@gingerscout yeah, that's a shame about your job. :/ They shouldn't make promises like that & not follow through with them. But, glad you got to ride!  See!
@JCnGrace LOL that's too funny, she was probably like...not today! :lol: No work for me! I'm sure you got quite the workout trying to get her halter on! I've had to chase Redz a few times!
@ShirtHotTeez awwww, a good cry always helps I think.  I'm sorry & I hope you feel better. *hugs* 
@TuyaGirl I hope Tuya is in a good mood today!  Let us know how she is!

I confess, Redz was in a waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay better mood yesterday. & so was I, so it was a win-win.  We had a really really good ride. I rode by myself in the big field, he did so well. Then a few of us went on a ride through the neighborhood, we didn't go down to that 'scary farm and field' that Redz doesn't seem to like. Just wanted a pleasant ride, & I got one! Gosh I love him so much <3 #stopscheesypost LOL

Going to ride him tonight too after work. :smile: Wish I was off today...but NOPE! Should be an easy day though, it'll probably be slow.

Happy Friday everyone.


----------



## carshon

I confess I have Friday -itis our local state parks are scheduled to open today. And of course it is supposed to rain this afternoon and tomorrow and be clear on Sunday- but if we get any significant amounts of rain the parks will stay closed! I really want to ride today before it rains!

Hubby had a really really good lesson yesterday. The asst trainer gave him his lesson and was super helpful in showing him how to do things and he and Belle did 2 tracking and side passing and a few other fun things. He was super pumped after and I was so proud of them both. Love the barn he takes lessons at.

Easter is a non-event for us. I will go to Church - hubby works weekends so he will be at work- kids will be around or not. My family is spread all over and hubby's family is not close. I made ribs already this week and none of us are too fond of ham. So not sure what we will have.
@gingerscout - I am glad that you were able to ride Ren -even a little time with my horse makes me feel better. And I am sorry to hear about the job issues. That is one of the worst things that can happen when the boss gets too used to a worker being accommodating.
@PoptartShop so glad your ride was good.


Now back to work.


----------



## evilamc

@DraftyAiresMum That sounds fun hiding the eggs at work!
@JCnGrace Nope all aluminum Featherlite trailer  LOVE my trailer but not sure if I'd ever buy aluminum floor again just because Jax loves to pee in it LOL. Or next trailer I'll get coated BEFORE a horse ever even steps foot on it. I'd love to get rumbar flooring next time though I think. Next week I think I'm going to pull the carpet in the dressing room and do it, I HATE that they put carpet in the tack area...such a mess.
@PoptartShop glad you had a better ride!
@carshon thats great how much progress your hubby is making  Hows the gaiting going?

Well I found a trailer to borrow...question is will Jax load on it. Its TINY old steel trailer lol. Today after work my cousin needs me to haul her husbands 22ft camper an hour and a half away for them. Joy. How I end up being the one people call when they need something hauled...I have no idea.


----------



## cbar

I confess that I am sitting here drinking coffee and watching the neighbors cows through the window, when I should be getting started on cleaning my house. We have family coming today for the Easter weekend. Not staying at my house, but I am hosting Easter Brunch - so house needs to look decent. 
@gingerscout (I SO wanted to say rennypatch): I'm so glad that Ren checked out OK with the vet. Hopefully things will work out and you are able to get out on those trail rides. Glad he behaved himself so wonderfully at your house. 

I have lesson tonight; our weather is in the $hits though. Snow/wind/rain..blech. 

I vote for either ham or turkey @JCnGrace. I cook ribs for other people, but I'm not a huge fan of them. I took out chicken for dinner tonight - sounds like we will have chicken/caesar salad. Tomorrow is the big turkey dinner at my Mom's place.


----------



## JCnGrace

@PoptartShop, she's never had to work a day in her life! LOL The only thing she doesn't like is farrier day and I'm guessing since that just happened last week she thought it was going to happen again yesterday. 

When I was a kid one of my brother-in-law's family had horses that you could ride *IF* (and that's a big if) you could catch them. His little sister and I would spend hours trying (large pasture that also encompassed a woods). It became one of my pet peeves and something I've worked on with every horse that I've ever had. Now if she was just having an off day yesterday and is fine today, she'll get a pass. If not her little hiney will find out what work actually means. I told her yesterday when she started her antics that I was a lot more stubborn than her. LOL


----------



## JCnGrace

Double post and I'm not creative like @Change so you don't get a rhyme.


----------



## PoptartShop

@carshon hope you get to ride today & the rain holds off. I'm glad you & hubby had a good lesson though! Awww! That's awesome! I love nice instructors like that.

I'm not a huge fan of ham either, although that's what we usually have. Ugh. Maybe we will have something different this year. Maybe turkey or something.
@evilamc aw, hopefully the drive goes by fast. I hope Jax loads on the tiny trailer! :O Fingers crossed he loads fine! You must know what you're doing!
@cbar that sounds soooo peaceful. I'm jealous. I'd love to just be sitting and watching cows LOL. That'll be a fun weekend.  Sorry to hear about the weather, hopefully your lesson goes well!
@JCnGrace aww, she was probably like oh heck no, no farrier today LOL. I know! Redz only does it sometimes, but then he ends up just standing there like, okay...you win haha.

Work is going by so slow.  I'm hoping to get out early, but it's so doubtful. -_- Sigh. Just wanna get to the barn already. All my barn friends are off work today. :lol: Of course I'm not. 3 more hours! 

I'm also going to wash my car this weekend.  I want to wash it myself, I actually enjoy doing it believe it or not. :lol: It's cheaper anyway. 
Gonna be 84F Sunday...what.the.heck??????????????


----------



## gingerscout

watching cows is fun.. I did it for 6 hours today at work.. they crack you up too

if I can get my horse in a 2 horse straight load bp.. you can too..lol done it 5 or so times, and he's 95% over it and loading well. I do see why they put exit doors on them now though.. sheesh... *squish*

our little pony is coming back into work and seems to love it.. he can be hard to catch in the yard, and play runs.. but gives up after a lap as its too much work for him to run

I'm glad he liked it here, got lots of pics and videos of the 2 of them being goofy, and Ren being Ren.. even a couple of pics of me on him


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Well, eggs are hidden. Had to be super sneaky about it as our boss sent us home an hour early after we finished our last project because there were no new projects to start and everyone else was just finishing up their stuff and then going home. 

Serpentine belt came off the truck before DH was a mile from his job site. My dad and uncle had to go rescue him, but they couldn't get it fixed, so DH and his best friend (who is a shade-tree mechanic) are going out tomorrow to finish fixing it. 

Tomorrow I'm taking my mom to see Beauty and the Beast for her birthday (it was this last Monday). I saw it the day after it came out and it was great. We have a theater where all the seats are leather recliners and it's really clean, so I'm taking her there.


----------



## JCnGrace

Are you going to share some of those pics @gingerscout?

Little Miss still wanted to run from the halter today. She didn't hold out near as long though and then stood fine the second and third time. Another lesson coming her way tomorrow and everyday until she's over this wild pony phase she's going through.

Speaking of b'days my niece's was Thursday and she turned 48. I told her it made me faint when I looked it up. LOL And yes I had to look to see what day and year but I do pretty good with what month their birthdays fall in. My siblings had way too many kids. Get to the next generation and I'm doing good to remember their names. Well I remember their nicknames just sometimes struggle to come up with their real name.


----------



## TuyaGirl

Ok... It's the 3RD TIME I'm writting this!! *slightly annoying* keeps saying time expired or so.
@DraftyAiresMum sounds you'll have good fun finding the hidden egs  And have a great time with your mum at the movies! 
@gingerscout yup, if you have lots of pictures we will be waiting for you to share some  And good to know your horse is settling in well.
@PoptartShop Awww the old man was feeling happy  I love that great feeling after a good ride when both rider and horse were happy to work together. And thanks for your wishes about Tuya!

Yesterday was a good day. BO and his son took 4 driving horses (2 each - that btw took forever to catch, lol) and spent most afternoon out. I lunged my girl - still stiff on first strides but loosens up fast - and she had a 3 year old moment when some mares came running up to the fence but settled righ away. Then we worked on bending and she was not briddled but I hopped on anyway, but didn't ask her to move, we just stayed there a bit, then dismounted and took her for a hand walk around the property. It was very pleasant, I chatted with her all the time and she was very forward and interested. Then we worked on the head down cue (sometimes she turns into a giraffe for briddling) and lifting hooves. She was a 5 star mare  I love her so much, never felt so much affection towards any other animal like this  So I left the barn feeling happy!

Today the temperatures dropped and It's soooo windy! Darn! BO is driving his horses again, so I don't know what I will do. Lunging at least... Happy Saturday everyone!


----------



## Change

I confess it took me over an hour to catch up with all the posting that's been going on here, so if I miss someone or something, I apologize.

@6gunkid - glad you're back. Sounds like you have a great vacation.
@DraftyAiresMum - SO so glad to hear you have a new job, and that you are having fun there. Not so happy about all the rest of it, though. Hang in there. One step at a time.
@ShirtHotTeez - Cry away, darling. You've had so much to deal with this past year - you have every right. I'd invite you here, but there's that doggone ocean and 3/4 of a continent in the way. {{hugs}}

I'm procrastinating, but it's lovely out so now that I've finally caught up with all the news, I need to go out and start the weekly removal of manure before I can justify saddling up. It's Tango's turn and I'd really like to take him on a different trail with a few more SCARY things to get by. He's been so good that I just can't resist challenging him more. If we go where I want, there'll be two loose dogs to pass, a yard full of yippy little rat terriers, and a road to cross. After that, though, it's wide open cotton fields that haven't been turned yet. I'm hoping for a minimum of 5 miles if my butt can tolerate it.


----------



## gingerscout

yeah once I get them off of phone and onto computer I will.. not having a great day so far so to speak..lol


----------



## TuyaGirl

I didn't have a great day either. Tuya was lame again. I will come back later with more details, I'm in a hurry and honestly I am not even in the mood to talk about it. I am very sad. I just came in to wish you all my HF friends a HAPPY EASTER!! Have a great day tomorrow <3


----------



## gingerscout

sorry to hear that Tuya hope she is ok.. the lameness sucks.. I feel your pain

I dug through and pulled a bunch of pics up.. just going to throw them up and see how they work..lol


----------



## gingerscout

more pics


----------



## gingerscout

more (2)


----------



## gingerscout

more(3)


----------



## gingerscout

more(4)


----------



## evilamc

@TuyaGirl Sorry shes lame! I hope its nothing serious 

@Change It IS beautiful out today! I hope you had a great ride!

Well I made it to the little clinic...amazingly...30 min late but better late then never I guess. 

Jax was NOT impressed with the trailer I borrowed

















Hes used to my nice wide open Featherlite slant load trailer lol.

After about 10 minutes of a tantrum I got him on to leave.








Mad Jax face.

Getting home was a whole nother fun time though. After 40 minutes I finally gave up and went to get the trainer for help lol. Luckily with her help I got him on. Needless to say, I wont be borrowing this trailer again. If I ever do need to borrow one again, another friend said I can borrow her 3h slant anytime.

We had a fun time at the clinic though! Jax did all the obstacles, only thing he wasn't happy about was me carrying a flag. We made it a few steps with it though...progress! He tried to throw a hissy fit about the teter totter (which hes done before) but when he realized I don't give a **** about his hissy fit he calmly walked over. 

After lunch I ended up hopping on him bareback in just his halter and did the obstacles again. Just last week I had told the trainer about how baddddd he can be blah blah blah..I was like "Yeah this is my problem child I was telling you about!" She looked at me and laughed, he honestly was an angel besides the trailer thing...but that was somewhat understandable.


----------



## evilamc

Ee got the 3rd and last coat on my trailer this morning  Now to just let it dry for two dayyyyyys! LOL the difference in openness between my trailer, that Jax is used to and hauls great in....and my friends trailer.


----------



## Tazzie

Whoa, so much to catch up on!!

@ShirtHotTeez, cry away! I'd also invite you here if it weren't for that darn ocean! But we're all here for you. You've had a super crappy year.

@evilamc, I'm not sure even Izzie would load into that, and she is the easiest loader I've ever met. My two year old daughter could load her if needed. But that trailer? That'd be a heck no!

I'm glad so many of you have been able to ride though!! Though @TuyaGirl, I'm sorry your girl is lame :sad:

I got to ride Izzie today, and it was nearly a disaster. I thought she was in a rotten mood and just argued with me the entire time. Turns out I'M the one that put their grumpy pants on this morning and sabotaged our ride :/ heading to bed super soon so hopefully I wake up in a better mode and get a better ride in. Our work was super good though when we weren't arguing!

Oh, and @JCnGrace, my vote would be for turkey or ham. Today we had an Italian dinner (which was good), but tomorrow we are having Coneys and three ways (this is a Cincinnati dish....) so I vote more traditional because mine is far from it...


----------



## gingerscout

That's roughly the size of my trailer, but has a solid center divider.. no exit door either.. so squeezing out is a challenge.. lol. I figured out if I open the front window/ door in the hay area My horse loves to stick his head out and explore.. helps in my favor


----------



## gingerscout

like this


----------



## gingerscout

oh and I am thread hogging but don't care.. I got let go from work today.. clocked in worked an hour, went through the meeting, then called in and said I wasn't needed anymore.. have a nice life. Employee of the month at one time, 2 raises for great performance with guests, multiple free meals due to great comment card reviews.. and the reason was total crap.. worst thing about it is she wanted me to work all day after being told I was let go.. um nope sorry, I don't care how busy you are.. if you said I am let go.. goodbye then


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

@gingerscout the like is for not working after they let you go. What a crappy thing to happen. I hope you're ok.


----------



## JCnGrace

ShirtHotTeez said:


> @*gingerscout* the like is for not working after they let you go. What a crappy thing to happen. I hope you're ok.


Same here. I'm really sorry you lost your job @gingerscout, that sucks.

Loved your pictures!

Sounds like a lot of you had a really crappy day today and I hope tomorrow is better for each and every one of you. 

My day was pretty good. Went to meet a friend for lunch and on the way passed a place that sells used kid's stuff. They had several play houses out front so I stopped but the only one that could have possibly worked for a hay hut was more open than @evilamc 's and I didn't think it'd keep rain off the hay. The rest of them didn't have a roof at all. 

Turkey won the vote so it's thawing as I type. It has been in the freezer the longest so needed used anyway. 

Close to the same results with haltering Miss today. She wanted to move away for a few minutes the first time, did good the next two times. The treats I buy break into thirds so that's where the 3 tries come in. At least today it was only avoidance by walking in circles around me and not running away. It sure as the heck made me dizzy though. LOL


----------



## Change

I had a really good day today... yesterday... Saturday. Got a late start on the manure hauling and after two loads I was pretty worn out - it was almost 1 and 78F. I went inside, slammed a Gatorade and decided if I was hot, then so were the horses, so out I went again - this time in shorts - and both horses got a hose down. Because they were so good, they also got to spend a few hours in the grassy field. I went back inside for a few hours, then around 4 I got the wild hair that it was time for Tango and I to go riding. 82F. I put my long pants and boots back on, grabbed tack and Tango and 10 minutes later we were headed in a direction totally new to him.

We had a wee bit of trouble going the .15 miles up the street to the big cotton field. Turns out For Sale signs and wadded up, trash pile swimming pools are scarier than loose dogs. LOL! Finally got down the street and across the other road and started around the cotton field. It is exactly 5 miles to make the complete circle (I found that out today!). Tango had a few "What's That?" moments, where we stopped and looked before going on, but only one refusal. As we rode past the old, empty farmhouse and came upon the raised water tank (25K gallon?) he decided that thing was SUPER SCARY and he wanted NO part of it. He danced and pranced and would not go near it! I decided he'd faced enough monsters and gave him a pass and he happily made a large detour around it. 

The only other exciting part of the ride was as we passed the pasture adjacent to the cotton field that held 5 horses. One of them is the most beautiful leopard appy! Well, they were excited to see Tango and, as a herd, took off racing down the fence line. Tango wanted to race, too, but I wouldn't let him. He'd already traveled over 3 miles and was sweaty - so I was holding his pace down. Three times the herd tried to get him to play, and three times he jumped forward to race, but listened to me and settled when I told him, 'easy.' He's a Champ! 

5.32 miles; time 1hr 16mins, temp 81F. Tango now has over 20 miles out in the Big Bad World. Tomorrow I'll have to get Cally out for a ride. We'll probably limit it to 3 miles at the walk as her feet are starting to get long and the farrier doesn't come until next Friday. And I think I'll get an earlier start rather than riding during the hottest part of the day. Forecast for tomorrow is 79F.


----------



## JCnGrace

Good ride @Change! It's unbelievable how good Tango is doing. Those kind are few and far between.


----------



## JCnGrace

I confess that it is really hard to put deodorant on your left pit using your left hand. I confess that the reason I was put in that position is because Little Miss was being bratty again today and stepped on me so I swung my right arm to give her smack on the butt. I confess that old parental saying "This is going to hurt me more than you" right before they punish their kid is true. LOL


----------



## TuyaGirl

@gingerscout Such great pictures!! Your horse really is beautiful and has such kind eyes! And the pony is so sweet :smile: I am sorry you lost your job, my like was also for leaving after they told you and not take any more crap. Take it as a chance of finding something better, you were tired of it anyway. I confess I wish I had the courage to quit my job, but I lack the guts because I need the little money I earn, sometimes I wish I was fired so I would leave this place forever without any weight on my conscience and have the opportunity to move on for good. 

@chance another great ride! That's really good to hear, Tango really is something and I bet you don't regret for a second that you rescued him. 

@Tazzie well, at least part of your ride was successful. They sure can pick on our emotions!




As I said on my last post on Saturday Tuya was lame. I went to pick her from her pasture and I noticed some resistance when I called her (she always comes when called). Could be that one of BO's mares was on the other side of the fence and they love to hang close when in heat (poor gender choices, lol!), so when I tied her all she would do was neigh and neigh calling for her. Saddled her up and off we went to lunge. Would not trot. I insisted and she gave me a 'I hate you' face, switched her tail violently and fell into trot, head bobbing, all lame. Stopped her and took her on a hand walk around, where she spent most time trying to graze every tiny patch of green she could find. Such a different behaviour! Then BO arrived and I took her to the arena so he could see her trotting. He agreed she was lame and thought maybe something to do with hooves. Stretched her front legs, checked for heat, bruises in hooves, etc, and found nothing. He said he didn't notice anything during the week and she would run and play as usual.
Next day (Sunday) I had to go to church but I got up earlier and off to the barn I went. I had to see how she was, I was worried sick! 
After she had her meal I took her out to pasture, BO followed me to see and she took off galloping, cantering, even doing lead changes, not a step lame! I looked to BO and you should see his face, like *mental head scratch*. But my face should be similar because we ended up laughing! And he came up with the idea that she is using limping in her favour to avoid work. He had a pony that would do that, he was an incredible smart guy! He would came from pasture fine, and just by taking a glimpse of the saddle he would immediately start limping hard. Than would revert to his old self after saddle was off. Could it be it? Is that possible? I don't know. But she was not lame at all! We'll see, farrier is coming this week and he is warned about it as well.
I didn't lunge her because BO's son brought Dollar out for me to see. He lunges well until he decides it's over. Then hell breaks loose! BO says he's like that with a rider. All goes well until he decides he's done and then no one stays on him anymore.
Then I went to church smelling like horse because I had no time to change clothes :lol:


----------



## PoptartShop

Wow, catch-up time!  Happy Monday! I hope everyone had a good Easter. 
@*TuyaGirl* sorry to hear about Tuya, I hope she feels better soon. :sad: Poor girly.  Oh just saw your post, whaaaaaat! LOL she must have been feeling lazy that day! :lol: Awww. I do hope she is OK and doesn't pull that again, had you worried sick! 
@*DraftyAiresMum* how was the movie? I wanna see it so bad! @Change I hope you had a good ride, although yes you will definitely be sore LOL
@*Tazzie* oh gosh, I have days like that with Redz, I know how you feel. :lol: You silly mares LOL. I hope your next ride goes better! 
@*evilamc* the trailer looks so nice with the new paint!  
@*gingerscout* awesome pictures! Glad to see you on a horse, too.  Sorry to hear that about your job, but you are better off without that place! 

I confess, I went to Dover Saddlery and got SO much new stuff...paddock boots (mine had holes!), I got a new saddlepad, some new brushes & new breeches. 

Saturday in my lesson Redz was very good. We did some cool drill routine which was fun.  Worked on cantering, so good.
Then yesterday I woke up early to ride to beat the heat, & tested out my new saddlepad!  He looks pretty darn good in it lol.  Just rode by myself, nobody was around. It was pretty nice.
The flies were insane yesterday, I put swat on him and sprayed him down, they stayed away! I hate flies. The buzzing sound makes me so mad LOL.
Afterwards I rinsed him off, gave him treats & then went in the pasture & let him graze. <3 He was a happy boy!:grin:

It was the perfect day! Here's some pictures 

Ugh...now back to work. :lol:


----------



## TuyaGirl

@PoptartShop I don't know what the heck is going on! She has been lame for sure previously, but now this on and off is killing me!! Maybe she is getting lunging sour, BO's son advised me to work on different things, like riding her, to make things interesting. Thing is there has been no one there and on my first rides I don't like to be alone, I know she won't do anything bad, but still. I really hope next week I can ride and evaluate more accurately what's going on. :-( 
I sure miss buying equestrian items  I only have two saddle pads and they're the same colour (I thought they were the prettiest), so always looks like she is wearing the same  I sure miss buying new breeches! 
Redz looks great on his new pad  - btw Redz always looks great! 

I forgot to mention but yesterday when I opened Facebook first post I saw was of a friend devastated because she had to put down her young mare. She had put down her old mare last year and now this. The mare injured herself on the fence and made irrepairable (really hope this is even a word) damage to tendon and tendon sheath. All was fine one moment and then the other she is gone. Makes me think how fragile life is. It was hard to read the way she tried to put into words how empty she felt and how much that mare will be missed. There is an ocean between us - she is from Australia - but all I wanted was to hug her :-( just leting it out

Now back to work


----------



## carshon

@gingerscout - I am so sorry to hear about your job. I hate it when companies do that. Kind of "cutting off your nose to spite your face" as my Grandma used to say. Do you still have a job at the dairy?
@PoptartShop Redz looks great!

I confess work is slow this morning and I am not really motivated to work anyway. I have Friday off to go to the Midwest Horse Fair and am really looking forward to it.

Daughter and I rode on Sunday and had a blast. Tillie regressed in our work with the mounting block. She was horrible! So that means more and more work to get her over her anxiety. Poor girl. Not sure what was done to her in the past but she is a nervous wreck when mounting and right after mounting. Seems like someone used to jump on her and kick as hard as they could to go! I try to be slow and careful and rest easy in the saddle post mounting- that is my goal this summer is to get her stand still to be mounted and to walk off after mounting without jolting forward and with whites of the eyes showing!


----------



## Tazzie

TuyaGirl said:


> I forgot to mention but yesterday when I opened Facebook first post I saw was of a friend devastated because she had to put down her young mare. She had put down her old mare last year and now this. The mare injured herself on the fence and made irrepairable (really hope this is even a word) damage to tendon and tendon sheath. All was fine one moment and then the other she is gone. Makes me think how fragile life is. It was hard to read the way she tried to put into words how empty she felt and how much that mare will be missed. There is an ocean between us - she is from Australia - but all I wanted was to hug her :-( just leting it out
> 
> Now back to work


First off, I'm sorry to hear about your friends mare :sad: what a devastating thing to go through 

Second, I sure hope Tuya is just messing with you. How frustrating!!

Third, your use of the English language is actually very good. I chuckled whenever I see you say "I really hope this is even a word" because it almost always is. Just sometimes spelled wrong (irreparable), but heck. Even people who grow up only speaking English can't spell a multitude of words! I don't think you ever have to fear how you spell and word things!
@PoptartShop, I'm sure glad Redz was so good! Yay for good rides! And he does always look fabulous! He's such a handsome boy!
@Change, Tango is doing so well!! I'm so excited to follow along on your journey with him!

I did ride yesterday, and boy was it an interesting ride. First, my husband trimming bushes was just totally terrifying. We worked through that. Then the other two horses came in through our "gate" (area we rope off to keep the others out while we ride) since we hadn't shut it. It had been drizzling when we started, and they had been staying in the barn. Up until one of the guys drove a tractor behind it and they were like "PEACE! We are OUT of here!" and came right into our "arena." Izzie became a herding horse and pushed the other two back out. She was confused, but did it. And lastly, two dogs bolted into our "arena." Izzie was like "how am I supposed to work under these conditions!!" I growled/snarled at the dogs to get out, and they turned tail and ran.

So the fact we got any decent work yesterday is remarkable. We have a lot to fix now thanks to our off weekend (we both were just blah), but I know we can fix it. I'm not riding tonight since I imagine she'll be a bit sore working all those muscles. Letting her have an easy day.


----------



## TuyaGirl

Tazzie said:


> First off, I'm sorry to hear about your friends mare :sad: what a devastating thing to go through
> 
> Second, I sure hope Tuya is just messing with you. How frustrating!!
> 
> Third, your use of the English language is actually very good. I chuckled whenever I see you say "I really hope this is even a word" because it almost always is. Just sometimes spelled wrong (irreparable), but heck. Even people who grow up only speaking English can't spell a multitude of words! I don't think you ever have to fear how you spell and word things!
> 
> I did ride yesterday, and boy was it an interesting ride. First, my husband trimming bushes was just totally terrifying. We worked through that. Then the other two horses came in through our "gate" (area we rope off to keep the others out while we ride) since we hadn't shut it. It had been drizzling when we started, and they had been staying in the barn. Up until one of the guys drove a tractor behind it and they were like "PEACE! We are OUT of here!" and came right into our "arena." Izzie became a herding horse and pushed the other two back out. She was confused, but did it. And lastly, two dogs bolted into our "arena." Izzie was like "how am I supposed to work under these conditions!!" I growled/snarled at the dogs to get out, and they turned tail and ran.
> 
> So the fact we got any decent work yesterday is remarkable. We have a lot to fix now thanks to our off weekend (we both were just blah), but I know we can fix it. I'm not riding tonight since I imagine she'll be a bit sore working all those muscles. Letting her have an easy day.


Thanks for the accomplishment on my english. Luckily I always had the chance to practice it a lot, with some friends from Germany, my best friend from England and owner of Katie the mare  my australian friend and now all of you. Can you believe sometimes I think in english? That's crazy!

Tuya's novel is turning ridiculous and mentally exhausting. Wish I was not so fearful and all this lunging sessions would have been riding sessions and we would go from there :-(

About your ride, and you already are an exceptional rider, but reminded me of the saying "calm seas never made good sailors" or something like that  You worked through it and you were both successful


----------



## PoptartShop

Awww so sorry to hear about your friend's horse. :sad: That is so sad. Life really isn't promised. & I agree, your English is just fine.  Sometimes I actually forget you're in a whole different country LOL. Riding would be fun. I know what you mean, riding alone is OK but since it's been awhile definitely would be better with someone there.  & thank you!! I only have two saddlepads at the moment now too. :lol: & one show pad that I never even use anymore. 
@*Tazzie* awww, since you were feeling blah she sensed it & felt the same way! LOL. Reminds me of last week, when I was ****y then Redz was ****y too. Just wasn't the best ride hahah. At least you did get some good work out of her though.  Hopefully next time there's not a lot of nonsense! 
@*carshon* thank you!  The Horse Fair will be fun.
Glad you had a nice ride on Sunday. Love the picture! So cute. Aww, it sucks Tillie gets nervous. Definitely has to be something from her past, I agree. Just keep working with her & she will learn it's not that bad, and you aren't going to hurt her. :smile: 

I confess, this workday is going by pretty fast for a Monday...ALSO I have Paint Nite tonight!  YAY! Can't wait to see how it turns out. It's a more difficult painting so we shall see. So fun!


----------



## Tazzie

@TuyaGirl, I've heard a similar saying. She's definitely the toughest horse I've ever ridden!!

And I understand not wanting to ride alone. I don't ride solo. I never have. Nick or our barn owner has hung out with me every single time I ride. Horse riding is dangerous, so I take the precautions I can. So I do not fault you for wanting someone around when you do climb on and ride!

I also agree with @PoptartShop. I often forget you are in a different country since you write so well in English!

And Allison, yay for paint night!! You're going to have a blast!! Today has been going rather fast!

Also, thank you. I'm riding again tomorrow, so hoping for a good ride! Least a consistent ride with no nonsense. Next show is next weekend, so hoping to do well! We have a show every other week for a little bit. Crazy!


----------



## Change

I understand not wanting to ride out alone, but I don't really have that option. I don't have an arena and since my horses are at home, there aren't any other people to ride with. On occasion, my son will come with me on his 'horse,' a 4-wheeler, but I don't particularly like having to listen to that engine all of the time. So... I end up doing most of my training 'on the trail,' as I put miles on the horses. Cally is a really good horse on trails and roads, but doesn't have a lot of 'finish.' I've been spending time this Spring out in the cotton fields working on her responding to seat and legs and improving her neck reining. Tango was out of our home field by his 4th time under saddle and has ridden outside a total of 6 times now - and 4 of those were just me and him.

I have changed up my solo riding a bit in that now I ensure my phone is on me and not on the horse! I haven't come off in more than 30 years, but that just means I haven't been riding often enough! LOL


----------



## Tazzie

Oh I hope you didn't take that as bashing @Change! Never riding alone was drilled into my head as a child, and I've been fortunate enough to have a husband that agrees I shouldn't be alone (nearly dying with him there really secured that!) I know a lot of people who have to ride solo since there isn't anyone else around! I'm just a gigantic chicken and don't want to ride alone if I can help it :lol:


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582

I'm not totally caught up so forgive me if I miss something!

evilamc I'm glad you got to go to the clinic! The trailer you borrowed is just like the one my friend has. I haven't had experience with a really nice one.

Love the pictures gingerscout! Such a pretty horse, and that mini is adorable.

Sorry about the bad rides Tazzie. Your attitude really can affect your horse can't it?

Redz looks great PoptartShop, and sorry that Tuya is lame TuyaGirl. 

I confess that I really, really want to ride. I haven't gotten to in over a month. Cherokee is ouchy because of this thrush that we can't seem to get rid of. Packed his feet yesterday, so hoping that will help. (I started a thread with questions should anyone want to reply. *hint, hint*) Honestly have no idea what to do from here with that, but he definitely felt better once they were packed. I feel sorry for him because I know he's sore. 

I've got permission to ride a friend's QH gelding whenever I want, but I haven't had time. I haven't had time for much of anything. School is ridiculous.


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582

I'm not totally caught up so forgive me if I miss something!

@evilamc I'm glad you got to go to the clinic! The trailer you borrowed is just like the one my friend has. I haven't had experience with a really nice one. Also the dogs have been very cute. My mom grooms as well. 

Love the pictures @gingerscout! Such a pretty horse, and that mini is adorable.

Sorry about the bad rides @Tazzie. Your attitude really can affect your horse can't it?

Redz looks great @PoptartShop, and sorry that Tuya is lame @TuyaGirl. 

I'm glad Tango is doing so well @Change.

I confess that I really, really want to ride. I haven't gotten to in over a month. Cherokee is ouchy because of this thrush that we can't seem to get rid of. (I confess I'm also tired of me and his owner trying to treat that and it not working). Packed his feet yesterday, so hoping that will help. (I started a thread with questions should anyone want to reply. *hint, hint*) Honestly have no idea what to do from here with that, but he definitely felt better once they were packed. I feel sorry for him because I know he's sore. 

I've got permission to ride a friend's QH gelding whenever I want, but I haven't had time. I haven't had time for much of anything. School is ridiculous.


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582

I'm not totally caught up so forgive me if I miss something!

@evilamc I'm glad you got to go to the clinic! The trailer you borrowed is just like the one my friend has. I haven't had experience with a really nice one. Also the dogs have been very cute. My mom grooms as well. 

Love the pictures @gingerscout! Such a pretty horse, and that mini is adorable.

Sorry about the bad rides @Tazzie. Your attitude really can affect your horse can't it?

Redz looks great @PoptartShop, and sorry that Tuya is lame @TuyaGirl. 

I'm glad Tango is doing so well @Change.

I confess that I really, really want to ride. I haven't gotten to in over a month. Cherokee is ouchy because of this thrush that we can't seem to get rid of. (I confess I'm also tired of me and his owner trying to treat that and it not working). Packed his feet yesterday, so hoping that will help. (I started a thread with questions should anyone want to reply. *hint, hint*) Honestly have no idea what to do from here with that, but he definitely felt better once they were packed. I feel sorry for him because I know he's sore. 

I've got permission to ride a friend's QH gelding whenever I want, but I haven't had time. I haven't had time for much of anything. School is ridiculous.


----------



## gingerscout

Thanks everyone about the comments and well wishes.. Been filling out apps like crazy, the dairy was the job I lost, was supposed to be my full time summer job, oh well.. looking into 5-6 other options.. most of them will put me into a salary range where we can buy property and build my own barn..etc ( down the road). I will Tell Ren and Patches that people think they are cute..lol

You know what I hate.. two faced people and liars, look you in the eye and lie to you, then act like the victim when you bust them out on it. I went back in to drop off my uniforms and such so i could get my last check and my boss had made a new paper with all kinds of outrageous accusations. I told them to check the cameras and they will see it was all crap. Same reason I love the cameras on the bus.. they bust you if your lying. She had a reputation for doing things like that.. I just didn't believe it. Don't act all buddy buddy then show me your true colors.. I can hold a grudge forever..lol


----------



## evilamc

@carshon I LOVE your pink fly bonnet! I'm having such a hard time finding one for Orianna. Sorry about the troubles with the mounting block  Jax was like that too, I almost ended up selling him because of it. But I finally found a way to train him that worked well for him and now hes rock solid with mounting....from ANYTHING! Seems like a lot of TWH people literally just let the horse start walking off as your swinging your leg over.....nonono way too dangerous!
@PoptartShop I can't wait to see your paint night! I've always been a LITTLE bit of a painter (when I have time), those paint night things look so fun!
@Change I feel your pain. My two live at home with me too so a lot of the time its ride alone or not at all.
@BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 Im so sorry about Cherokee's thrush! It can be quite a b**** to get rid of! I'll look for your thread! I've tried all kinds of things and have found a few that seem to work better then others. Thats nice of your friend to allow you to ride their QH! Hope you're able to find some time soon to do so!

Got to go on a fun ride today. Never have I seen a horse so happy to be back on HIS trailer.


















Hes such a cutie.









Our view today 









All of our horses after the ride (Except one)


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582

Here it is @evilamc: http://www.horseforum.com/hoof-care/hoof-packing-questions-754666/ 

I appreciate any help I can get with this. It is a pain. :/

Glad he was happy in his trailer. Lots or pretty horses there. Especially him and that black! He looks very cute in his blue tack too.


----------



## evilamc

Yesss the black one is a walker too! My friends just bought him a week ago from another friend! Jax LOVED having another gaited horse that could keep up with him and I think Hank enjoyed it as well. There first few rides at home haven't been the greatest...Hank just out walks their other horses then gets nervous being so far out by himself  We took turns leading some to help build his confidence


----------



## Tazzie

@BlindHorseEnthusiast4582, it is amazing. Hoping for a much better day tomorrow!! And I'll take a look at the thread 
@evilamc, glad you had a good ride!! Jax definitely looks happy!

I have done nothing but laundry all evening. So tired of it. Too much to prepare for though that it needs to be done!


----------



## JCnGrace

@TuyaGirl, it's a safe bet that you speak and write in better English than I do. LOL I'm so bad that when I'm reading a book from an American writer and they use English instead of American it throws me off. Dragged instead of drug, sneaked vs snuck and there was another one I just recently came across that I can't remember but it really threw me for a loop.
@BlindHorseEnthusiast4582, I hope Cheyenne's thrush clears up soon so you can get back to riding. I wish I had some suggestions for you but I've never dealt with anything bad enough that coppertox wouldn't clear up in a couple of applications.

As far as riding alone, I almost always did as a kid and then got spoiled when I got a horse again as an adult because I lived right across the road from all the trails we had along White River in Indy so everyone who rode there would call/stop by and ask if I wanted to go ride. Now it's back to riding solo the little I do ride since I can't get hubby on a horse anymore.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@PoptartShop hope you had fun at paint nit 
@BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 I hope thrush clears up fast. BO sometimes uses bleach and water on his horses, and I put Apple Cider Vinegar on my mare's hooves frequently, read somewhere it helps :shrug:
@evilamc your horse looks great in that colour  Glad you had fun at the trail ride.

Thanks everyone! Sometimes when in doubt of a word I am lazy to go to the translator, lol!
About riding alone, I actually do it quite often. I stay around in the neighborhood though, not brave enough to go all the way to the beach. It's only the first times I need the mental support of having someone around. I think I've told you before, but I always tight the girth slowly, once in a hurry (my friend came earlier and was already waiting for me) I tighted all of once and when mounting Tuya threw herself down fast. Twice. And of course I fell both times because it was all really fast. Better down than up, it was her way of saying it was hurting, the cinch was not only tighted all of once but was also too further back 
After it was corrected she was fine and we went trail riding with no issues. It was many years ago, never hapenned again, it was all my fault but I also never forgot about it. So fearful me wants company sometimes, especially after some time off the saddle


----------



## PoptartShop

Thanks guys.  It was fun. But DEFINITELY not an 'easy' or 'beginner' painting. LOL. The lady demonstrating went a bit fast. :lol: But, it came out cute I guess!
@BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 I hope you get to riding soon. Poor Cherokee! :sad: Thrush is a pain. Poor guy probably is sore.  That's good you can ride your friend's horse though, maybe soon you will have time to ride!  

I ride solo SOMETIMES, like on Sunday nobody was at the barn so I just rode by myself. But I didn't do anything crazy of course LOL I was cautious. But 90% of the time someone's there to ride with.
@Change always good to have your phone on you! :lol: No good on the horse LOL.
@TuyaGirl nothing wrong with that at all, I completely understand!  Plus, it's nice to have someone there to talk to! 
@evilamc ahhh he looks so happy!  LOVE the blue on him too. So cute!! Thank you, I'm about to post a picture 

Here's my painting!

I CONFESS...I WOKE UP WITH A SORE THROAT/RUNNY NOSE this morning...like why me????????? :sad: I was just sick with tonsillitis over a month or so ago...hopefully this is just a cold, ugh. But, nonetheless I'm at work. Lol.:frown_color:


----------



## Change

@PoptartShop - your walls are going to be quite impressively decorated if you continue with Paint Night! I really love the view of the moon over the lake! It reminds me of evenings at my Father-in-Law's house on Lake Munson near Tallahassee!

As for riding alone - I've probably done more solo riding over the years than with company, so I actually enjoy it. I'm a bit of a loner anyway, so it isn't like I get lonely. And, especially now with Tango, it gives me opportunity to pay attention to what he's doing and if I need to do some 'on the spot training,' I can, without worrying about others wanting to go on. ;-) Would I like to have other horseback company sometimes? Absolutely yes! Especially when I contemplate hauling out to trails I haven't been to and want to try. It's a lot harder to contemplate loading up and hauling for an hour or more, just to ride alone. I can do that right here at home!!


----------



## cbar

Holy cow, I had a lot of reading to catch up on!! My long weekend was alright..the weather was really bad, so lesson was cancelled. But it was nice to visit with my family. I thought maybe today I could go riding, but it has been snowing outside since I woke up. I really thought winter was over??? 

I don't like to, but most (almost all) of my riding is alone as well. I have one neighbor around here who also rides, but it is so hard to make plans with her. So I have to go alone or not at all. I would like to meet some people though so I can trailer and do some mountain trails. Those I won't do alone! 
@PoptartShop, the painting looks great!! I still haven't booked my paint nite but really want to! 
@gingerscout, that really sucks about the job. I'm one of those people that believes things happen for a reason. You will find something better...and won't have to work for that nasty biatch anymore. 

@tuya, I'm with the others - your english is VERY good. And I too often forget it isn't your first language. 

I would type more however I need to get out of my jammies and head out into the snow to feed the horses.


----------



## Change

@cbar - there are several challenging trails near me that I would love to take on, but like you, I won't try them alone. It sucks not having a trail buddy willing to haul out to some of the more interesting places to ride.


----------



## cbar

That is the most frustrating thing @Change! I feel your pain....we moved to a beautiful part of the province...short drive away from a ton of crown land and awesome trails. But I haven't yet gone riding out there since I won't do it alone. It really irks me!!! Are there any FB groups in your area for trail riders? I've made a few contacts, but so far nothing has panned out (doesn't help that our weather has been super bi-polar).


----------



## PoptartShop

@cbar thank you! Yes yes yes do it do it!  Ugh, can't believe it's snowing where you are, in April! The weather is definitely bipolar. :sad:
@Change thank you  LOL, huge difference from the first painting I did though. That one's hanging in the laundry area. :rofl:

I confess, my throat is still killing me. Ugh. Trying to get through work, then I have the chiro. It's too nice out to be feeling like this!


----------



## Change

@cbar - I quit looking at FB a long time ago; too much drama! I have friends from diverse groups and when we were heading into the elections I just couldn't take it anymore. I haven't been back, since.

There's a ranch with a few nice looking horses on the other side of one of the cotton fields. I haven't seen any people about while riding past the back side of their pasture. Maybe next time I'm over there I'll try to figure out what street that is and go visit. Maybe I'll meet someone worth riding with.

Unfortunately, just knowing someone with horses doesn't mean I want to spend time with them. There are a few people I know with horses, but if I rode out with them, I'd become their babysitter! UGH!


----------



## cbar

hehe...I totally agree. Just b/c someone has a horse and is willing to go riding doesn't mean they are good company. On some rides when I have gone riding with other people I ended up wishing I was alone anyway. I tend to be a bit anti-social, but with the right person/people it would still be a good time to hit the trails and have company. 

There are lots of people on the forum that would probably be a lot of fun to ride with. Problem is most aren't even in the same country! 

It has stopped snowing...and doesn't look like a whole ton of it stuck to the ground. My problem is when it is this grey/dreary outside I feel like doing absolutely nothing. Hopefully after work I will be ambitious enough to get outside and do something.


----------



## Tazzie

cbar said:


> hehe...I totally agree. Just b/c someone has a horse and is willing to go riding doesn't mean they are good company. On some rides when I have gone riding with other people I ended up wishing I was alone anyway. I tend to be a bit anti-social, but with the right person/people it would still be a good time to hit the trails and have company.
> 
> There are lots of people on the forum that would probably be a lot of fun to ride with. Problem is most aren't even in the same country!
> 
> It has stopped snowing...and doesn't look like a whole ton of it stuck to the ground. My problem is when it is this grey/dreary outside I feel like doing absolutely nothing. Hopefully after work I will be ambitious enough to get outside and do something.


I was just thinking how fun it would be to trail ride with quite a few of you! We've gone with @evilamc already, and itching to go again. Sadly, that has to wait until fall, UGH. My summer gets booked, FAST! Scary fast actually.


----------



## PoptartShop

Oh yes, I have to agree- sometimes it makes you regret even riding with them. LOL. I went on a trail once with like 10 people...it was only supposed to be like the 3 of us, ended up being more. Bam, felt like I had to keep a watch on everyone & it was just too much. No thanks haha. :lol:

I'd LOVE to trailride with you guys!  We'd have the best conversations.

I can't believe it's almost summer. Whew! Glad it stopped snowing though @*cbar* .

45mins left of work. Ugh. Sore throat still intact. So over it. :icon_rolleyes: Definitely getting these tonsils out this year LOL can't deal with these sore throats!


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

@PoptartShop love your painting. I wonder if they have anything like that here

Newsflash: I have a horse :L

Is it the 15.1 hand thoroughbred mare aged 4 - 8yrs that I wanted. No.

Do I have a home yet. No.

I sort of felt pressured, but I sort of felt sorry for her too. They were calling her Freedom, not that she actually has a name that she answers to. Kind of appropriate for me right now haha. So I will be renaming her Inca. She is meant to be 15hh. She is supposedly 1/2 Friesian. Possible. But she needs TLC, and her own person. Will she be my forever horse? Unlikely, but we can do things together for now and when I am ready to move on I will find her a kind loving home.

And get the background, that was the beach I rode her along.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

Inca

Oh, an she is about 16yrs!!


----------



## JCnGrace

She's a cutie @*ShirtHotTeez* ! Maybe you two can provide a little TLC to each other. 

A group trail ride with all of us would be the best and I'm not usually a fan of large groups.

@*PoptartShop* , when you become a famous artist we'll all be able to say, "we knew you when". In case that saying is too old or regional it just means before you were famous. LOL Hope you get over your sore throat soon.

@*cbar* , gray, dreary days are for napping!


----------



## PoptartShop

@*ShirtHotTeez* aw thank you! That'd be cool if they have something like that over there! It's fun!

Awww, pretty horse! So glad to see you on one! So jealous you got to ride along the beach. It's nice to have a big furry 4-legged friend. <3 You need her right now!
@*JCnGrace* HA! LOL in my dreams! :rofl: I think the margarita really helped me with this painting. It wasn't easy at all haha, my Mom was like 'this is definitely not a beginner level painting! Wait, what did the lady say? Wait, what brush am I supposed to use right now?' LOL.
Thank you.

I confess, tonsillitis is back & I also have a stupid stuffy nose. But I'm at work, I just hope the phone doesn't ring too much because I sound horrible. 
I AM going to the barn tonight though, at least for a little. I haven't seen Redz since Sunday! :sad:
Can't get my tonsils out until summertime when my stupid PTO renews. 

I sound so negative today LOL. Just hate being sick!

But anyway, happy humpday!


----------



## 6gun Kid

ShirtHotTeez said:


> Newsflash: I have a horse :L
> 
> Is it the 15.1 hand thoroughbred mare aged 4 - 8yrs that I wanted. No.
> 
> Do I have a home yet. No.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And get the background, that was the beach I rode her along.
> 
> View attachment 884378
> 
> 
> View attachment 884386
> 
> 
> View attachment 884394


Horse before house, I like the way you think! Wayyy back in my misspent youth, I bought a piece of property and me and my horse camped there for about 3 weeks before my trailer was delivered, it was a lot of fun. Beaches are made for riding aren't they?


----------



## Tazzie

@ShirtHotTeez, it's so great to see you on a horse! And she's beautiful! I definitely think you needed each other!



PoptartShop said:


> I sound so negative today LOL. Just hate being sick!
> 
> But anyway, happy humpday!


You aren't always negative, so we'll give you a pass :wink:  least this time haha!

I was able to ride last night! Just a short, positive ride, but Izzie was anticipating after our crazy ride Sunday. I knew she relaxed when she heaved a huge sigh. Her relaxing was visible to everyone lol

Tonight I have to prepare for our trip north, woo. Bridal shower on Saturday! And just over a week until our first big horse show of the season!


----------



## carshon

@ShirtHotTeez Inca is beautiful and I am so glad you found each other!


----------



## cbar

@ShirtHotTeez - she is so cute! So glad you found a horse- that is such great news!  

Ahh...being sick sucks - I hope you feel better soon @PoptartShop! 

Well, even though it was grey & gross out yesterday, I still dragged my butt outside to work the horses. I lunged Tiger for a bit, then decided to work with my pasture ornament (Chevy). He has separation anxiety which we've been working on. I can get him away from the other horses without him losing his $hit. I took him for a hand walk down the road...and decided to venture a bit further than we normally do. Well, his manners were forgotten once he caught sight of the neighbors horses. I worked him in circles to get his mind back on me.....let's just say I was getting super dizzy by the time I decided to head back home. He was such a jerk....and I plan to take him for another walk today. Hopefully he remembers his lesson. I have no plans for this horse since he isn't sound for riding, but I do expect him to have some decent manners when I do take him off the property. 

Go figure...it is another grey/dreary day. No snow though!!! Bonus!


----------



## PoptartShop

@*Tazzie* LOL yeah, I couldn't be negative all the time. Only when I'm sick. :lol: 
Bahaha thanks for the pass!

Glad you had a nice ride though even if it was short.  The bridal shower will be fun! I can't believe show season has crept up so fast. :O Eeeeek!! 
@cbar thank you! Glad you decided to work them a bit despite the nasty weather. Awww, sorry it didn't go so well with Chevy but if you keep working with him it will get better.  Manners are definitely important! Yay for no snow today either!!

I can't wait to ride tonight. Even if I'm sick, I can't resist going to the barn because Redz will be happy to see me & I will probably just have a short easy ride myself. :smile: Fresh air is good! Plus it's a nice day, I can't resist. Then I can go home & relax. Plus, I have new peppermint-flavored treats I want to spoil him with. 

Work is extra slow today. Which works out for me, considering my voice sounds horrible haha.


----------



## Tazzie

@cbar, I do agree manners are a must! I'm sure he'll come around! Yay for no snow at least?? It's grey and dreary here as well!
@PoptartShop, yeah, I get that. Hopefully you feel better soon!! Being sick is NO fun!!

I'm glad it was a good one too! Silly ponies!

And yes to a short ride! It'll at least make your soul happy!

Also, I confess, I'm excited and nervous haha! Just confirmed for my first lesson since the end of last June!! Monday between 6 and 6:30 (traffic can be interesting heading that direction!) We have lots to work on! Super pumped though!!


----------



## carshon

I confess - our steers go in for processing tomorrow. it always makes me sad to see them go (we tend to make pets of them) but I love having a freezer full of meat and a little extra $


----------



## tinyliny

finally, I have an intersting 'confession' to add to this thread! 

I confess that yesterday I was a prayin' momma~! I mean, though I am not a very religious person, and my beleif in God is something I don't examine or develop much , sometimes wondering if I do believe . . well, yesterday I was speaking to God.

I went out on a sunny day, though it had been rainy and unstable weather before. caught a break and said, "I'm gonna see if I can get a ride before the next round". headed out into the forested trails I normally ride in. (500 acres of tall Douglas firs and cedar trees with trails). 

soon, it gets darker, and darker and darker. rain starts to fall, then more, then hail, . . . then THUNDER!!

then real, close, real loud thunder! like flash, rumble BANG! immediately . . no "one thousand one . one thousand two . . " it was right above the forest. I am starting to get really worried. I am alone . I doubt I can be struck by lightening becuase the trees are much taller than I am, but if one were struck, it could explode into wooden shrapnel, or burst into flame, or jsut make horse bolt and I'd fall off. 

I start to head for home but end up going in the same direction the storm is moving, so end up staying under the storm. at one point, I look forward and see lightening strike downward and hear tremendous CRACK! 
not going that way!!!! turn around, head back. small hail is falling so thickly I can only see the nearest trees. Horse is fine, only flinching at booms, but is miffed that we are turning away, going the 'long' way home. I am riding along, booming thunder, ****ing hail and just saying, "God, please don't let the lightening strike near me", knowing there is nothing I can do to control that. super scary 10 minutes.

then, it passed, sun came out and within minutes is Disneylike bird chirping paradise again.

soaked to the skin, I made it home, . . . shall we say , . . refreshed by the experience.


----------



## cbar

@tinyliny, I don't like that you were caught in a storm...but glad that your horse didn't freak out and everything was OK. It sucks being caught out & about in really bad weather like that. I would be super nervous!!


----------



## Captain Evil

ShirtHotTeez said:


> @PoptartShop love your painting. I wonder if they have anything like that here
> 
> Newsflash: I have a horse :L
> 
> Is it the 15.1 hand thoroughbred mare aged 4 - 8yrs that I wanted. No.
> 
> Do I have a home yet. No.
> 
> I sort of felt pressured, but I sort of felt sorry for her too. They were calling her Freedom, not that she actually has a name that she answers to. Kind of appropriate for me right now haha. So I will be renaming her Inca. She is meant to be 15hh. She is supposedly 1/2 Friesian. Possible. But she needs TLC, and her own person. Will she be my forever horse? Unlikely, but we can do things together for now and when I am ready to move on I will find her a kind loving home.
> 
> And get the background, that was the beach I rode her along.
> 
> View attachment 884378
> 
> 
> View attachment 884386
> 
> 
> View attachment 884394


WOW that looks like fun!!


----------



## PoptartShop

I confess, my boss had me do 30 proposals. I just got done...took me hours. :lol: I am pooped! 

It looks like it might rain, but going to the barn anyway. 30mins left of work! Still not feeling the best, but fresh air will do me good. 

Fingers crossed no rain!


----------



## Captain Evil

Whoa, it has been DAYS since I've been on the Forum, and so much is happening! I can't believe all the pictures of people riding: I love it! I used to catch up at night, riding in the truck, or other odd down times, but I can not do that anymore, since I drove a boat trailer over my iPad. Here are the remains:









It was a little boat trailer too: they just don't make iPads like they used to. Once again DH didn't get mad. He said that since I have turned 60 he has to cut me some slack for senility. Nice, huh?

So yesterday was my 60th birthday, and I spent it working in the Hell Hole which is Hog Bay. The government fish guys have two 3,000 foot long sea water intake pipes which have clogged up. A few weeks ago they tried to clean them out by shooting sponge "Pigs" down them. Worked great on the first pipe, but they got over-confident with the second and shot three little piggies down at once, and disaster! Three little piggies stuck fast, somewhere in a 3,000 foot long pipe under the sea. 

Here DH is getting the little boats ready to go up the falls..









And going overboard on the first of six back-to-back dives...









In a meeting with the bosses... 









..and the site is up a river and over a set of falls, where the shoreline is full of old silver mines. Under the houses, are mines! Kind of amazing. Here is the entrance to one of them. Other entrances are in peoples basements or backyards...









And Nemo, the day before, just after the first bath of the season. I think he is pretty cute!









And now I gotta find time to be on the big computer and catch up!!


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

Cool pics and Nemo looks gorgeous!!

How does an ipad get to be where a boat can run over it!!!! I can not imagine it was put on the ground


----------



## JCnGrace

carshon said:


> I confess - our steers go in for processing tomorrow. it always makes me sad to see them go (we tend to make pets of them) but I love having a freezer full of meat and a little extra $


I wish I could do that! Home raised beef tastes so much better than what you buy in the store but I get too attached. 



tinyliny said:


> finally, I have an intersting 'confession' to add to this thread!
> 
> I confess that yesterday I was a prayin' momma~! I mean, though I am not a very religious person, and my beleif in God is something I don't examine or develop much , sometimes wondering if I do believe . . well, yesterday I was speaking to God.
> 
> I went out on a sunny day, though it had been rainy and unstable weather before. caught a break and said, "I'm gonna see if I can get a ride before the next round". headed out into the forested trails I normally ride in. (500 acres of tall Douglas firs and cedar trees with trails).
> 
> soon, it gets darker, and darker and darker. rain starts to fall, then more, then hail, . . . then THUNDER!!
> 
> then real, close, real loud thunder! like flash, rumble BANG! immediately . . no "one thousand one . one thousand two . . " it was right above the forest. I am starting to get really worried. I am alone . I doubt I can be struck by lightening becuase the trees are much taller than I am, but if one were struck, it could explode into wooden shrapnel, or burst into flame, or jsut make horse bolt and I'd fall off.
> 
> I start to head for home but end up going in the same direction the storm is moving, so end up staying under the storm. at one point, I look forward and see lightening strike downward and hear tremendous CRACK!
> not going that way!!!! turn around, head back. small hail is falling so thickly I can only see the nearest trees. Horse is fine, only flinching at booms, but is miffed that we are turning away, going the 'long' way home. I am riding along, booming thunder, ****ing hail and just saying, "God, please don't let the lightening strike near me", knowing there is nothing I can do to control that. super scary 10 minutes.
> 
> then, it passed, sun came out and within minutes is Disneylike bird chirping paradise again.
> 
> soaked to the skin, I made it home, . . . shall we say , . . refreshed by the experience.


I'd have had to clean out my undies when I got back Tiny. Good job on keeping your wits about you and I'm glad you made it through safe and sound! Your horse is a keeper for not reacting to hail hitting him.

@*Captain Evil* , I think Nemo is pretty cute too.


----------



## JCnGrace

I confess that I have a case of missing fly masks but my memory is so bad I don't know if I washed them and then hid them from myself, threw them away because they were in bad shape or if someone helped themselves to a few.


----------



## tinyliny

our hail is very small compared to what folks in the midwest experience.

but this:











is some kind of laptop, but doesn't look like an iPad I know of .


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

Too cold to wash Inca, but got some grooming done
































These were the sort of knots I had to brush out of mane !!


----------



## JCnGrace

Ah, @ShirtHotTeez, she has a really soft eye and in that head shot she looks like she's smiling. I think she's glad to have found you.


----------



## TuyaGirl

So much happening! Yesterday I've been working next to my boss the entire day, so could not check the thread. But on my way home I spread some likes :smile:

@PoptartShop Your painting came up really nice! And I hope you're feeling better and that it didn't rain so you could ride :smile:

@ShirtHotTeez so I am away from one day and you get a horse?? :smile: Inca is so pretty, looks like an easy and willing ride and you will do good to one another! That's just what you needed now to keep your mind busy, calm and distracted, so I was really happy for you from the bottom of my heart! :smile: Such good news!! 

@tinyliny Glad your ride ended well. I've ridden a mare that hated hail and she would show you she was uncomfortable. It was definately not funny!! Kudos to your boy for behaving under those circumstances!

@Captain Evil late HAPPY BIRTHDAY!! I hope you had a pleasant day :smile: Loved the picture of the mine, how cool and pretty!! Nemo looks gorgeous too (as always). And sorry for the laptop accident. 


What's wrong with this month and loosing horses?? First my friend's mare, now was a member's horse, I was so sad to know about it... It must be so hard to deal with it I cannot even imagine. My former heart horse, Katie, was not in Portugal for quite a while when she died, and still hurt A LOT to know about it. My own I just can't picture it in any way... 
Back to work now and if I forgot someone I am sorry but this week has been crazy, so much to do, so glad tomorrow's Friday


----------



## PoptartShop

@*Captain Evil* welcome back!  Nemo looks so clean & handsome! Love it! Love all the pictures, especially the dive one! Great action shot! Oh my, poor laptop!
@*ShirtHotTeez* awww, she got pampered! :smile: So cute. She looks like such a sweetheart. Glad you got to spend time with her.
@*JCnGrace* I hope you find the fly masks! LOL fly season is upon us! :lol:
@*TuyaGirl* thank you!  Yeah, I ended up riding! & that is really sad. :sad: Ugh. They are our whole life!

I confess, sorry I did not post yesterday. I was home sick. :sad: Ugh. Still sick, but I am at work today. No sick days left til June so I can't afford another day off. Went to the dr yesterday, yup tonsillitis AGAIN. Sigh. I got medicine though, so hopefully it kicks in. Going to an ENT specialist May 12th to see when I can get these things out.

Have so much to catchup on at work even though I only missed a day! :lol:

I did see Redz though, got to spend some time with him.  
The other day, I hand-walked him through the 'scary neighborhood field' and he got anxious but not that bad. Then yesterday, I decided to go to the barn & take him there again, he got anxious more than halfway through it so it's a start. He's getting better but I won't push it! Otherwise awesome ride but I didn't ride long because I didn't feel good again.

It's raining here. Going to go home and nap after work today. I slept horrible! Woke up every single hour because of my darn throat. LOL I'm a mess. :lol: BUT HAPPY FRIDAY! 
Bahaha, here's Redz, & Carter peeping in the background!


----------



## cbar

Happy Friday everyone!
@ShirtHotTeez - Inca is so gorgeous. She has such a kind eye and looks so relaxed in those photos. I can't wait to see more photos of you two. 
@CAPtainEvil - Happy Belated Birthday!! Nemo is stunning in that pic. 

Everyone posts such beautiful pictures of their horses..Nemo, Inca, Redz...the horses look so clean. I may have to go out and take some pictures of dirty horses. That is all I am able to keep here. Even when they get brushed they are dirty 2 seconds later. 

I don't have much to confess. I am feeling pretty tired...and likely won't have much time this weekend to do horse stuff since we are building fence all weekend. B/f is already acting like a control freak over this project. I appreciate the help, but kind of want to punch him sometimes.


----------



## PoptartShop

& happy belated @Captain Evil. You are amazing! 
@cbar LOL, only because I usually don't take pictures before a groom. :lol: Trust me, he can be sooo muddy! It rained today, so I bet tomorrow in my lesson he's going to be so muddy when I go to get him. :rofl: I'll try to get some 'dirty' pictures because he is definitely not always clean. LOL, I wish!

Aww, I hope you get to catchup on sleep. I'm exhausted too.  I can't wait to go to sleep tonight!
That's good you are getting the fence done though. It'll look real nice.  I hear ya, sometimes you just want to do stuff on your own! Like the help is nice, but too much of it can be annoying!


----------



## JCnGrace

@cbar, our horses must be related because mine like to be dirty too. LOL
@PoptartShop, better stock up on ice cream, popsicles and pudding for after you have your tonsils out. I wondered if they had got the best of you yesterday. I can't imagine trying to work through a bout of tonsillitis, it always made me sicker than a dog.


----------



## Change

@ShirtHotTeez - Inca is Lovely! And wow, that beach!
@Captain Evil - please, please tell us how you managed to run over your iPad! Boggles the mind. But, Nemo is so pretty, and wow, the mines and diving ... you live such an interesting life!
@PoptartShop - take care of yourself and get those tonsils out soon! Glad the doctor gave you meds. Redz is so Cute.

Riding with this gang would be SO much fun. We're all so different, and yet somehow, here, we've become the best of friends. 
@tinyliny - wow! scary ride. I'm so glad your horse has a good head and didn't do more than complain about your choice of direction! 

Farrier is supposed to come today at 1 or 1:30. And it's raining. I guess that means we'll either try to work in the barn or the garage. Upside to the rain is I'm not outside poop scooping. Down side is that when I do get out to poop scoop, it'll be soggy and heavy! UGH.
@Tazzie - have fun at the shower, and at the lesson - and good luck on your first show! Of course, Izzie is a Champ and we know she'll do well!
@cbar - what is it about guys taking over projects? I'm an Engineer by training, and yet my Son will re-design just about any job I plan out. It drives me NUTS! 

I'm pretty scattered today, aren't I? And there's a cat yowling under my window. Not my cat. My neighbor doesn't believe in spay/neuter, so I have a dozen semi-ferals that roam the property. We find a dead one in the dog's yard at least once a month. I feel bad about my dogs killing them, but I'm also sick of scooping cat-poop out of the barn's crushed limestone flooring! I'm so tempted to put out cat traps, but wouldn't know what to do with them once caught. The pound will kill them, or, if I say they are ferals, will spay/neuter/return. GAH! I like cats - but only when they're MY cats!


----------



## PoptartShop

@JCnGrace right?! I'll be in heaven with all that yummy stuff LOL. It really did knock me down yesterday, plus last night I barely slept. It's just so uncomfortable!
@Change thank you.  
Oh boy, they need to get their cats under control! I hear ya. Wish people took better care of their pets! 

I confess, I'm excited for my lesson tomorrow! It was supposed to rain, but now it's not. Gonna be nice to get some fresh air, hopefully I'll be feeling better too. These antibiotics need to kick in.

Work hasn't been too crazy today, so I'm just catching up on a lot from yesterday that I missed.
Not doing much this weekend. Just going to relax. Have to grocery shop tonight too! :lol:


----------



## JCnGrace

@Change, I'm behind on my poop scooping too. For the last 3 days it's started raining every time I'm trying to get chores done. It rains just long and hard enough to drive you back inside and then quits. Go back out and it starts again. Pretty soon the minis will be buried in their own poop (that may be a bit of an exaggeration). LOL 

About cats...My two old girls have both gone deaf so I have to wonder how much longer they have in this life. Today while I was doing chores I saw Faith out in the middle of the road rolling around (I think she learned the rolling thing from watching the horses). Poor thing wouldn't be able to hear a car coming so I went and got her and sure enough I can hear a car coming. So I saved her this time but I'm sure there will come a time when I'm not there to tote her furry @$$ back to the barn.


----------



## Captain Evil

tinyliny said:


> but this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is some kind of laptop, but doesn't look like an iPad I know of .


It is an iPad in a case called a "Rugged Book." Not rugged enough, apparently! Here's how I managed to crush it::

DH was loading this boat...









...into the bed of this truck...









...and was doing it alone. So I rushed over to help, laying my iPad on the rim of the truck bed. We had another boat (the Floater) on a trailer behind the truck. I climbed in the truck, leaving said iPad on the truck edge, and... Bob's your uncle. Crushed beneath the trailer wheels.

Yesterday we had to go back up the Falls to the Hell Hole they call Hog Bay, to film, of all things, a sponge pig. 

This has been a HUGE ongoing problem: some weeks ago the fish guys hired a company to shoot sponge "Pigs" down their 3,000 foot water intake pipes, to clean them out of mussels and mud. Unfortunately, the supervisor left for a call, and the company, wanting to get home to Portland before midnight, decided to rush and shoot three pigs down at once.

Disaster.

The pigs got stuck somewhere in the 3,000 foot long, 6inch wide, pipe, buried in three feet of mud and silt beneath 60 feet of brown river water.

So our job, which we chose to accept because we are broke, was to help them determine where the pigs were, and retrieve them if possible. Otherwise, the fish guys have to lay another 3,000 foot pipe...

And yesterday... Success!! Against all odds, DH managed to locate and retrieve the pigs! It took a total of sixteen dives over two days, but... well, here are some pics:

DH in the water with a water hose to try to flush out some mud.









A pig...







...

...and this handsome follow we passed on the way home...









And now, back to work!


----------



## JCnGrace

@Captain Evil, you take such good pictures! Especially loving the bald eagle.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

Hiya everyone, loving the updates 

So learning a bit more about Inca. She was grazing here (at sisters, Kaitaia [Ky-tie-a] and was in good condition then. But was lowest in the pecking order so preferred to stay alone. Buzz would bully her.

She now seems to be part of the team, even if still lowest in the pecking order. And they like to play hard-to-catch. Sometimes it is an advantage to have an underweight unfit horse, lol. Up and down two hills yesterday and she was done. Today we went down one hill and up/down a couple of slopes!! haha

She has been having some boiled barley to help boost her condition but i havent ridden her since i got her. would just like to see some weight on her first. She had a bath today and seemed to enjoy it  judge for yourself.

























If she has ever been washed before it was a very long time ago!!























I look so awful, I don't feel like I look that big *sigh*


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

did i warn you this is a photo bomb?

oh well, no more it seems

"Your submission could not be processed because a security token was missing."


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

Prom queen























shiny girl







beautiful tail


----------



## Captain Evil

Inca just puts a smile in my heart every time I see her. What a paradise for horses she is in, too! She is so lucky, and so beautiful. And I love how you roll: no home, but you have a horse. I so hope everything starts going your way.


----------



## Change

@ShirtHotTeez - Inca is beautiful! And you look happy; that's all that really matters. 

@JCnGrace - you pretty much described my entire weekend. I'd look out and see that it wasn't raining, go out to the horses, and no sooner would I get started, the rain would begin again.


We did manage enough of a break in weather for my farrier to make it out. Cally has new front shoes so we're good to go once the mud dries up. Catching Tango before the farrier's scheduled visit, he was being a butt and decided to play hard to get - and his feet went out from under him while at a trot. LOL. He hopped back to his feet and somehow managed to have a very cat-like "I meant to do that" expression! After that, he was pretty easy to catch. 

And I think I'm going to have to have Tango DNA tested. My farrier says Tango's feet are very much like some Friesian and Friesian-cross Sport horses. And, although he is gaited (sometimes), he also has the feathers and super thick mane and tail. And his canter is naturally collected with high-front-end action. Hmm. The rescue said RMH/KMH, but since he was born feral, his true breeding is really unknown! I could have me a Sport Horse and not even know it!


----------



## JCnGrace

Captain Evil said:


> Inca just puts a smile in my heart every time I see her. What a paradise for horses she is in, too! She is so lucky, and so beautiful. And I love how you roll: no home, but you have a horse. I so hope everything starts going your way.


Couldn't say it better myself!

@*Change* , that's cool if you wanted a sport horse not so cool if you wanted a rocky mountain. LOL I'm sure you'll be happy with him no matter what he is though. How could you not be since he's such an awesome horse!


----------



## evilamc

@ShirtHotTeez Inca is beautiful!!!! Love all the pictures!!

Went for a super short ride, let my mini boarder ride Orianna. We both just went bareback....gave them baths after...Poor girl, Orianna rolled 30 seconds after she worked so hard bathing her.






But Jax looks so white and shinyyyyy


----------



## cbar

Well, as predicted I did absolutely nothing with the horses this weekend. BUT, we did manage to get a lot of the fence finished. Even in the rain & snow...our weather was so crappy. 

I have tomorrow off and hope to get most of it completed..with only a tiny section that we need to wait to finish. Once this large project is done I will have more time for horses  And best of all....no more barbed wire!!! That stuff is horrendous! 

I love the horse pics posted by @shirthoteez & evilamc. I LOVE Inca's tail...just stunning!


----------



## JCnGrace

cbar said:


> Well, as predicted I did absolutely nothing with the horses this weekend. BUT, we did manage to get a lot of the fence finished. Even in the rain & snow...our weather was so crappy.
> 
> I have tomorrow off and hope to get most of it completed..with only a tiny section that we need to wait to finish. Once this large project is done I will have more time for horses  *And best of all....no more barbed wire!!! That stuff is horrendous! *
> 
> I love the horse pics posted by @shirthoteez & evilamc. I LOVE Inca's tail...just stunning!


I bet that will be a relief.


----------



## TuyaGirl

Hi everyone!! So much to catch up! Work has been crazy and I was quite busy during the weekend.
I'm on my way to work and feeling like a zombie, so I am sorry in avance if I miss someone...
@Captain Evil as always you take great pictures. Love the eagle one and I confess I am glad you shared the pig's picture because I was not getting it at all 
@JCnGrace Awww, poor kitty. My 18 year old, besides being blind his whole life became deaf lately as well. But he is an indoor cat, so no life risk. He was so playful now all he wants to do is sleep... :-(
@ShirtHotTeez I love Inca! She has a lovely tail. And those kind eyes! I just cannot say enough how happy I am that you got her. And the place where she is staying is so nice! 
@chance I get your kitty problem. Anti neuter / spaying people get on my nerves! And the poor animals have no fault... I am on the same line that sport horse or not Tango has already won your heart, but will be fun to find out  

And since no one came galloping up to Tuya's rear I would love to trail ride with all of you  It would be so nice!

A lot going on this weekend, but not particularly to do with me. Appart from a quick lunge I did nothing with Tuya. She was feeling the oats, a tiny bit lame but very forward. Thing is BO and his son were always busy, the pilgrims came, and so on. It's starting to be frustrating! Arrrghhh chicken me...
Dollar escaped from the property during a training session on ground driving. He was wearing the blinders and the horse collar (had to look on Google for this one), apparently as soon as he felt the ropes on his sides and legs all the tack came off (BO says he never saw a horse get rid of it like that) and he took off. He was easy to catch because he stopped to eat after a couple kms, but he could have ended on the main road... BO is considering quitting, which left me very sad. Everyone gave up on him...
Last year a guy bought a yearling to BO's brother. He came on Saturday to leave her for a couple days in order for one of the stallions to do his thing. Boy I was heartbroken. That mare is so pretty (black, looks like a kiger mustang) as she is ruined healthwise. She has bony lumps on her fores and is literally dead lame. I asked about it and owner said there is not much hope and he is at a loss because he loves her so much and she is such a sweet mare but with no future. I would die if it were me :-(

I am always at the wrong place at the wrong time! When driving to the barn Sunday morning a poor duck was hit by a car in front of me. I immediately stopped the car in the middle of the road and brought him with me. BO was so sweet, I asked him if he could keep him and he said of course and I offered to pay for his food and he refused. After inspection he said duck only had a broken leg and would survive. After a couple hours poor duck died. Oh well... I tried :-(

Now work awaits.. :-(


----------



## PoptartShop

@*Captain Evil* love the pictures, ah, poor iPad! :sad: 
LOL cute 'pig' and I love the bald eagle as well. 
@*ShirtHotTeez* please keep the Inca pictures coming. Love it! She is so beautiful and you are so lucky to have each other.  
@*cbar* aw, sorry you didn't get to do anything with the horses this weekend. :sad: BUT that's good you got a lot done with the fence. :smile:
@*TuyaGirl* awww that's so sad about the mare, & oh gosh Dollar!  At least you did try to save the duck, poor thing. Ugh. Sounds like you had an unfortunate event weekend. 
Yay, back to work...NOT! Ugh, I hear ya!
@Change I'm sure Cally feels good with her new shoes.  Hmmm, getting Tango tested will be good- wonder what you will find out!! :smile: 

I confess, I am SORE.
Feeling a lot better, antibiotics kicked in I'm just a bit congested still, but my throat isn't hurting anymore. 
Saturday it rained, but we had our lesson anyway. It went well.
Yesterday I rode Redz, did some hill work in the field & we went over some logs for fun. Then, my friend was like WANNA GO TO FAIR HILL????????
I was like sure, but couldn't bring Redz because well, he just got worked so I took my trainer's mom's horse Carter.  Big boy!
He was very good. We did a LONG trail (blue/yellow I think) & it was so fun! There was barely anyone out surprisingly, so it was super nice. 

I'm so sore though. LOL who needs a gym when you ride horses, right?! :lol:

I didn't get any pictures on the trail, sadly because I didn't bring my phone. :sad: It was in my friend's saddlepack so I didn't have a chance to get it out. Ugh! But oh well!

Yay...Monday...rainy Monday too!


----------



## carshon

I confess....... I WAY overspent at the Midwest Horse Fair! We had a good time and walked A LOT! purchased a new saddle pad for Tillie. She is so narrow through the shoulders. I brought home an Equipedic pad. Tried it out yesterday and it seems to be OK. Tillie was super forward so I don't know if it was the pad or just the gorgeous weather. Got to the park and a really nice lady was there with her gorgeous Arab mare. The mare was dancing around while tied to the trailer and super anxious. The owner got her tacked up and then came over and asked if I would mind walking with her down the trail a bit. She is a 65 yr old endurance rider who lost her regular horse to colic on a ride last year. She has ridden this black arab for a few months but was feeling rather anxious yesterday. Of course I helped her out. Walked with her mare on a lead line for a 1/4 mile or so and then unclipped lead rope and walked along side and slowed my pace until the rider said it was OK to turn go back. Got back mounted up (and of course Tillie did not stand to be mounted and bolted off down the trail - really working on this - 1 step forward and 2 back) about 5 miles into the ride endurance lady and her horse passed us on the trail (going opposite directions) her horse had settled nicely and she was all smiles. Finished our ride and she was just getting ready to load up and she came over and thanked me again and said she had a fabulous ride. I was so happy for her. Daughter and I had a good ride as well lots of gaiting (up to 16 MPH) Now back at work and cannot log into the system for some reason. Happy Monday!


----------



## TuyaGirl

@PoptartShop glad to hear your throat is better. It was a hard one, huh? Fair Hill sounds a lot of fun! And I miss getting sore from riding! Lately my arms get sore of barn chores and lunging, I want more! Lol!  Yeah, my weekend could have been better. Tomorrow it's a holiday in here and I'll go to the barn, but I heard the pilgrims are coming to practice again and I'll have to wait to get Tuya in the arena - One of the girls (the one that fell off) is a nerve wreck and BO does not want any other horses in there with them - understandable, adding the fact that Tuya HATES the mare she rides. There has always been something there, go figure  
I confess I don't like the other girl as much, she has a 'I've ridden a horse before so I know it all' attitude. Geez girl, if you tell someone which mare is about to spook at a dog in the brushes in front of them that if mare's ears are not pinned she isn't spooking, then YOU DON´T HAVE A CLUE!! Lol! It's stronger than me  Plus BO didn't listen and she sounded so convincing that the other rider that does not have a clue will believe in it, which can be trouble... Just my 2 cents.

@carshon it was really nice of you to help the lady. I would have done the same too  I will need some sort of help too when I get back on  Glad to know you had a good ride, except the bolting part. Happens  And I sure miss buying equestrian items!


----------



## PoptartShop

UGH. Just posted & it didn't work, said 'internal error'. Great! Lol...I'll try to remember what I said!
@carshon oooh, that sounds like fun! It's hard not to go crazy buying stuff at those things. :lol: Wow, bless that older lady, glad you could help her. :smile: Super nice of you. Glad you had a good ride though, minus the bolting. Whew! & of course you can't log into the system...it has a bad case of the Monday's. LOL.:-(
@TuyaGirl aw, I'm sorry you didn't have such a good weekend. But I hope tomorrow goes well with Tuya.  I hate people like that, that think they know everything...snobs. :icon_rolleyes: Glad Tuya doesn't like her mare. LOL! :lol: GO GET HER TUYA! Hahaha. Thank you! Yes, the trail was a lot of hills and whew we trotted & cantered, such a workout. 

Here's some pictures of Redz from the weekend. <3


----------



## TimWhit91

I confess I'm tired of waiting for all this custody stuff to be over. Tired of games meant to put off a ruling to avoid paying child support. Tired of the incompetence. Last night I dealt with my kid coming home yet again with an upset tummy. When I asked what he ate, I got this list for the weekend: mac and cheese, some baby snacks, fries, cheesy bread, and some water and juice. No wonder he had an upset tummy. Grrr. So hard not to rant more, but the rest of my rant includes too many identifying factors :/


----------



## carshon

@TimWhit91 the court order will/should any back child support - I always hated court dates for custody. I married the father so ours were different but they were all still a headache


----------



## TimWhit91

It's a pain. I just want everything to be done.


----------



## JCnGrace

@*TuyaGirl* , that's so sad about the horses and the duck. Hope you get to ride soon.

@*PoptartShop* , I'm glad you're throat is feeling better. Being sick is no fun at all!

@*carshon* , it's hard NOT to spend too much money at a Horse Fair. I'm still spending money on one I went to 16 years ago in the form of a miniature horse I bought raffle tickets on. LOL

@*TimWhit91* , sounds like you're going through a not so good thing. Hugs of support going out to you.


----------



## PoptartShop

@timWhite91 sorry you are going through that. I hope everything goes quickly for you.

Thank you @JCnGrace!  I know, I'm so miserable when I'm sick. 
& @TuyaGirl sorry about the duck too, :sad: nice of you to try to save it though. Awwww. I would've teared up!

I confess, I can't wait to go to the chiro after work. I'm sore from riding, and it's raining so it's not helping my back. LOL. Work is pretty smooth today.  No complaints!


----------



## TuyaGirl

@TimWhit91 hope everything sorts out soon. Sounds you are going through a hard time, stay strong and positive 
@PoptartShop the know it all girl and the nerve wreck are two different persons, I told you I was in braindead mode 
Sometimes I fail the ability to explain situations so much that some days ago I had someone giving me condolences for the loss of my mare on a Facebook group when all I was trying to explain was her lameness had been worst but she was better now. Fail! Lol 

Tomorrow I will try to get some pictures of the poor young mare and her lumps. Yup, absolutely awful situation for the owner to deal with. I would pass the chance to see her again if I could. Hurts to watch :-(


----------



## TuyaGirl

Double post, thought I had lost it


----------



## PoptartShop

Oh woops, I must have still been waking up when I read that. :rofl: It is Monday ya know. LOL. I must be in braindead mode too!

Awww, poor girl. :sad: 

And get some pictures of Tuya too please!!! Chestnut gang!!! <3


----------



## TuyaGirl

@Popyartshop I will. Chestnut gang rules  And yes, I shed a couple tears when I found the duck had died. That and a lot of swearing to help to ease things. I confess I always put on some makeup to go to the barn, just because, or because I find a little colour on the cheeks and a black line on my eyelid makes me feel good. I was about to ruin it this time


----------



## JCnGrace

Things have been pretty blah around here so nothing exciting to confess. It seems it's always feast or famine, either long periods with too much going on or long periods with nothing. Mom did call and say she wanted sis and I to take her to the casino (SURPRISE! LOL). I should have asked why she didn't want her 2 non-hardheaded daughters to take her instead of the 2 she thinks that are but I was nice and bit my tongue. That was in reference to us taking her on vacation last year and she said she didn't know why she went with her 2 most hardheaded kids. So anyway, it looks like I have an overnighter coming up sometime in the near future. I hope whichever one she picks has loose slots because she gets very grumpy if it doesn't pay out enough to at least keep her playing for a while. 

Oh and another rant. Why am I always the one that has to sleep in the same bed as mom while sis gets a bed to herself?


----------



## PoptartShop

@JCnGrace LOL well hopefully it goes well!  Psh, you better hurry up & take the lone bed! Time for a change! :lol: 

Nothing really exciting here either.
I confess, it's another rainy day. Going out to dinner with my parents after work though, probably Texas Roadhouse. Mmmm! 
Work is well, work...blah. LOL nothing exciting just a boring Tuesday!


----------



## Tazzie

So much to catch up on!!

I'm glad so many of you got to ride!!
@carshon, that was nice of you to help out that lady! Sometimes it's just nice to have someone be there, just in case!
@ShirtHotTeez, Inca is just stunning! I'm so glad you got her!
@Captain Evil, those are some nice pictures!!
@cbar, yay for replacing the fencing! I sure hope the weather improves for you all very soon!!
@TuyaGirl, I'm sorry about the duck :sad: and I really hope Tuya starts feeling better soon!
@PoptartShop, Redz is too adorable! LOVE him! Yay for the chiro! And yay for dinner!

I'm sorry if I missed anyone :lol: has been an insane weekend and start of my week!! We were in Michigan for my future sister in law's bridal shower. I'll need to post pictures soon of the box Nick made. Some of you are on my Facebook and got to see it already, but it seriously turned out AMAZING! My husband shocks me with his talent. I just wish he enjoyed the woodworking like his dad does. He has every bit of his dad's talent, just none of the patience.

And last night I had my lesson! We had our butts handed to us. I was crazy tense when we went to canter, and blew a ton of the transitions. But by the end Maggy had us better. She observed what I was doing and told me ways to help me out. And my goodness the feel of Izzie last night. It was just phenomenal. I'm working on going through the videos now. They are all rather long, so I need to cut some down to share. But it was good! Plan to go back in two weeks. Going to try to talk Nick into letting me get more so we can maybe reach our goal of Second Level this year. It'll be a tough challenge, but it'll be worth it!

Today at work is BRUTAL! Robots are acting up and about anything that could go wrong, is going wrong. It's a mess. I need to go home, have a stiff drink, and just relax.


----------



## PoptartShop

Thankyou @Tazzie! 

I love the box he made. Really is amazing, but I get how it may be tedious too. Looks like a lot of work, & it definitely takes a lot of patience to build something like that. So thoughtful though.  
Yay for a good lesson! So glad it went well. I would've tensed up too, it's been awhile & I'm sure you were nervous! LOL. You guys rock! <3

Ugh. That sucks work isn't going so well. :sad: I hope it goes by quick so you can relax. One thing after another huh? I hate days like that.

I have that 2 o'clock feeling right now...ugh!


----------



## TuyaGirl

@Tazzie glad you had a great lesson. I understand the nerves part  And Nick is very talented!

Yesterday off to barn I went. While I was waiting for the pilgrims to do their training I had the chance to observe the daughter of the owner of the lame mare interacting with her, as they came for a visit. Mare was supposed to be for her. And they love each other. I think the girl still does not know she is ruined, unless some miracle happens... :-( I took some pictures but the grass will cover the bump...

And FINALLY I got back on the saddle!! As soon as pilgrims left BO went to take his two driving chestnut mares to their new owner (always a sad event to me), his daughter stayed and I asked her to stay around just for mental support  
Tuya screamed and screamed on my face while tacking, pawing, moving around, you name it. And when I took her to the arena she looked like a fire breathing dragon at first, that's when I seriously considered quitting, but BO's daughter said no way, then Tuya got progressively calmer and I hopped on. She didn't flinch a muscle and only walked forward when asked. I did nothing more than walk, every time I asked for more walk and squeeze with my legs she would trot, as she was really reactive and sensitive, so we just plodded around the arena for a while. You can tell by the pictures her legs are not reaching under, could still be a result of some stifness, but she was foaming a lot as always and we ended on a good note 
I was proud of both of us! 

So @PoptartShop my chestnut gang member is back on track, and here's the requested pictures as a proof it really did happen  She never stood properly still for them, oh well... 
Plus the beautiful mare. Pictures don't make her justice


----------



## TuyaGirl

Second round


----------



## Tazzie

Thanks @PoptartShop and @TuyaGirl! It was an overall good lesson, so I'm trying not to be too down on myself for it :lol: working on talking Nick into at least once a month. It's only going moderately ok *sigh*

Anyway, I have the pictures of the box on my computer now, woohoo! So enjoy!

Last night all I did was laundry :lol: Nick mowed the grass, changed a bushing on my car so it could get an alignment, and put one of our new windows in. I almost finished all my laundry and made dinner :lol:

PS, my mother in law did the wood burning. It's her new toy and she has way more ability with it than we do :lol:


----------



## PoptartShop

I love it! 

Sounds like you got a lot done around the house though @Tazzie. I need to do some laundry tonight. Mostly folding LOL so lazy :lol:
@TuyaGirl aww!! Love the pictures. You guys look so good! <3 Tuya is beautiful! I'm glad you ended on a good note even though she was being a fussy girl at first. LOL! Miss attitude! :lol:
Aww, the mare is pretty. Sucks she's lame though.  I hope she feels better. Ugh. Poor girly.

I confess, it's a rainy morning AGAIN but it's supposed to stop soon, so I'm definitely riding tonight after work.  Redz had 2 days off, hopefully he's in a good mood haha. Glad I remembered to bring my muck boots, 'cause it's gonna be so muddy...I'll have to take a BEFORE picture of Redz because no doubt he rolled in the mud. :rofl: I know he's gonna be so muddy.
Texas Roadhouse was delish last night!  Mmmm! Nice little 'cheat night for me since I've just been eating healthy stuff lol.

HAPPY HUMPDAY!!!!


----------



## JCnGrace

@*TuyaGirl* , you and Tuya look good together, glad you got a ride in.

@*Tazzie* , hubby does good work!

@*PoptartShop* , I love Texas Roadhouse! It's on the agenda for our next trip to Louisville because hubby bought a gift card on his quest for more fuel points. LOL


----------



## JCnGrace

Is anyone else having trouble with double spacing? I write a reply, double space between the people I'm replying to and then it shows up single spaced and I have to go in and edit.


----------



## Tazzie

Yay @PoptartShop about dinner last night! YUM! And have fun riding tonight! I'm planning to ride tonight as well  and I hear ya there! I just washed and dried. It's currently all sitting in baskets, woo... I hate folding laundry.
@TuyaGirl, I totally forgot to say YAY FOR RIDING!! I'm so excited that you did it!! You look great  and the mare is beautiful. It's a shame she's ruined :sad:
@JCnGrace, he really does! And I haven't really noticed an issue. That's strange you're needing to go back in and edit :/


----------



## TuyaGirl

JCnGrace said:


> Is anyone else having trouble with double spacing? I write a reply, double space between the people I'm replying to and then it shows up single spaced and I have to go in and edit.


Me! Sometimes on the computer this happens, then I keep adding space and when I check on preview post there's too much space but I could not see it! Then I have to undo the extra ones. Never happens on my phone though... 

Thanks for the compliments, it felt really good to get back on. Tuya was not impressed but was very cooperative given her inicial state of mind 
And why does pictures taken from the ground up make her look like a pony with a huge head? Lol! 

Back to work now, feeling tired today as I also did a lot of house chores yesterday. Someone has to do it...


----------



## cbar

@TuyaGirl, so glad you got to ride. You guys look great and your mare is beautiful. 
@Tazzie, that box is so great!! I can't even imagine the amount of work that would take. Is that your wedding gift? What a great idea!

I am super glad the week is half over. I had Monday off so we could build more fence, and had to drive to Calgary yesterday for work. It had snowed overnight, so the highway was in terrible condition. When will Spring arrive??!!! 

It is another dreary/grey/cool day here. I sure miss sunshine! I find it so hard to be motivated when it is so grey outside. I kind of just want to go back to bed.

My parents leave for their campground job on Friday and I wanted to take them out for dinner before they go. Figured eating out might be a nice treat since they will be in the mountains until Thanksgiving (and there are no restaurants there!)


----------



## Tazzie

@cbar, it did take them quite a bit of time. I didn't help much :lol: basically watched the kids so he was free to do it :lol: and we gave it as a bridal shower gift. It'll be their card box for their wedding. My future sister in law had planned to become a librarian, and went to school with that in mind, so she wanted to incorporate books into the wedding somehow. She just couldn't figure out how :lol: my brother told her he bought a card box and would be delivered in April haha! He was in on it the entire time since I needed dates and I needed to know her favorite princess story tale


----------



## 6gun Kid

Texas Roadhouse, has nothing to do with Texas, IJS.


----------



## TimWhit91

We have quite a few texas roadhouse's in idaho xD


----------



## PoptartShop

@JCnGrace that's weird, nope haven't had that issue. :/ Hopefully it was just a glitch.
@TuyaGirl plus you rode yesterday! Hopefully you get some sleep! 
@cbar Aww that'll be nice to take them out.  It's a gross cloudy day here too, not raining right now but earlier it was. 3rd day in a row. :icon_rolleyes: 
Gonna be a mucky muddy mess tonight at the barn for me LOL.
@6gun Kid oh I don't doubt that, LOL but they do have some amazing buttered rolls. Mmmm! So good. I'm sure it definitely can't compare to actual Texas cuisine haha.

So delicious.

I confess, I have nothing to confess!


----------



## JCnGrace

@*cbar* , I hope spring comes your way soon! I bought flowers today to plant in my deck planter so I'm counting on ours being here to stay. 

Will you have to go until Thanksgiving before seeing your parents again? If so, that's a long time!

@*6gun Kid* , I'm with @*PoptartShop* about not doubting that Texas Roadhouse has nothing to do with Texas but it's still good. Petite fillet, baked potato with butter & sour cream, salad with ranch dressing, THOSE ROLLS and I'm a happy camper. LOL


----------



## PoptartShop

@*JCnGrace* they really are. Mmmm. I want more now LOL.

I confess, Redz really was SUPER muddy last night. Took me awhile to get all the mud off, plus he's really starting to shed so I was covered in hair. :lol: Those muddy hooves too! So much haha.

I managed to get some pictures!

Aaaaand a horsey hug of course <3:loveshower: Ignore my atrocious muck boots LOL.:wink: Freaking love him!

Can't wait to ride tonight too. Had a really good ride last night so I hope tonight is just as good! Maybe he won't be as dirty...HA LOL.


----------



## carshon

@PoptartShop I love the HUG picture!

inch and a half of rain yesterday and last night. let the mud fest begin. More rain this weekend.

We have new calves- COW HATER is staring down here like nobodies business. But I love the baby calves. No riding for us - way way too muddy


----------



## carshon

@PoptartShop I love the HUG picture!

inch and a half of rain yesterday and last night. let the mud fest begin. More rain this weekend.

We have new calves- COW HATER is staring down here like nobodies business. But I love the baby calves. No riding for us - way way too muddy


----------



## Tazzie

Awww, yay @PoptartShop!! I'm glad he was so good!! What a good boy! And I love the hug picture! Muck boots and all :wink: he's so cute in his mud!

@carshon, yay for baby calves!! And screw the cow hater! Tell him to shove a stick up his *** :lol:

I rode last night too! She was VERY good. I'm very pleased with how quickly she catches on to things!

We also practiced some backing for our trail in hand class this weekend. The L was a bit wider than usual to allow clearance around the large X's on the ends of my cavalletti :lol: we also weaved through cones forward and backward. She was so good! Ignore all the sweat :lol: I cleaned her up afterward haha! But we used the trail in hand practice as our cool down :lol:


----------



## cbar

@JCnGrace, I'd really like spring to arrive here too!! It is another gloomy day with 'mixed precipitation'...but I think the sun might come out tomorrow? LOL. I did spend some time outside after work - moving some broken trees from the ditch to the burn pile, and cleaned up dog poo. I didn't catch any horses, but went out to the field to visit with them for a bit. 

My parents are not gone the entire time...they work 10's and then get 3 or 4 days off. I don't see them a whole lot on their days off though.
@PoptartShop - Love the pictures. And Redz looks very happy with his mud blanket on. LOL. That's how mine normally look. 
@carshon - cowhater needs to take a pill. You should post some pics of your babies - baby calves are incredibly adorable. 
@Tazzie, good job on the backup work. Izzie did really well; and glad you got a good ride in. 

I have lesson tomorrow night and I'm hopeful the weather will be good enough I can go riding this weekend. Fingers crossed!


----------



## PoptartShop

Awwww thanks guys! <3 I guess he was feeling pretty good, rolling in the mud like that LOL. He thinks he's a teenager again apparently. :rofl:
@*Tazzie* Izzie looks lovely. She's such a good girl! I love it! Glad you had a good ride as well!
@*carshon* Oh great. I'm so sick of the rain myself. Screw the cow hater! They need to get a life. :icon_rolleyes:
@*cbar* LOL right?! Totally a mud blanket. 
I hope your lesson tomorrow goes well & that you can ride this weekend. Crossing my fingers for you!

It's going to be HOT this weekend- like...high 80F's! So my instructor changed everyone's lessons to an earlier one, switching to the summer schedule already lol:
Now, instead of at 9:30/10 my lesson is at 8:30 Saturday morning. Meaning I have to get there at 8 to groom/tack...so, REALLY no sleeping in for me. Unless I go back to sleep afterwards, but that's always hard. :lol:
BUT we will beat the heat so that's a plus! <3 I don't mind really, it's not like waking up for work haha it's to ride so I can't complain. I LOVE the people in my lesson too, there's just 4 of us but my trainer really gives us all individual attention too.
We've been doing some cool drill stuff, it's so fun! I love riding to music.


----------



## JCnGrace

@carshon, CALVES:loveshower: They are just too cute when they run, hop and buck through their field playing!

@Tazzie, you and Izzie are champs! I think you were made for each other.

@PoptartShop, I just noticed Redz has the same markings as Grace did. Star, strip and right hind sock. At least in these pictures he does, maybe he has other white on his legs that is covered in mud. LOL All of mine are a filthy, shedding mess right now. And you are rocking those mud boots! LOL

@cbar, at least you get to see them a little. Tree limb picking up is not one of my favorite chores but one of those necessary evils when you have a lot of trees. We got ours done before the ticks came out, thank goodness, because they're bad this year.


----------



## Tazzie

I agree that we need baby pictures @carshon!! We all need to see the cuteness that is obviously lost on cow hater!
@cbar, thank you! I'm super happy with it all 
@PoptartShop, thank you! She really is a good girl 

Thank you @JCnGrace! I definitely feel like we were made for each other  she's one horse that will never be sold, that's for sure! And the ticks really are bad this year! I'm so tired of them already!

I'm so glad the day is almost done! We've been insanely busy these last few weeks! And tomorrow we head down to the show! I'm going to be investigating how many entries are in the trail under saddle class. It may be a bit of a stretch to do it, but if there aren't many entries, I'm going to go with "let's give it a shot!" Nick really wants us to get into it, I'm good with that, and Izzie seems to like the change of pace a bit (I try to mix things up a lot with her!)


----------



## TuyaGirl

@carshon yes, where are the pictures?? Baby cows are so cute  There's one at the barn, she is around 9 months or so, but I avoid going near her. She is so sweet and likes to lick my hands... And she is for meat. I dread that day because I am me :-( And the cow hater? Just ignore him. 
@cbar I hope all this rainy days around there end soon! Grey days are so blah and get on my mood. Speaking of it weather forecast is predicting rain for the weekend, I get mad just to think about it :-( And I hope you have a great lesson tomorrow!
@PoptartShop Awww I love the hug picture! And I also LOVE your boots!  Horse hugs feel so good! Tuya is not a fan of scratches on her face - except if given by kids, you can tell the effort she makes to stand still, lol - but she really enjoys a good hug and wither scratch, so I am good with it  
And your old man really enjoys mud, doesn't he? He's a happy horse  Your lesson and trainer sound nice, I also don't mind getting up early to go to the barn, I jump straight out of bed, while if it is for working I drag myself out of bed after touching the snooze button 10 times, lol!
@Tazzie what to say? Another great training session with your gorgeous Izzie. You really make an exceptional team


----------



## carshon

Thanks everyone! Baby calf pics coming as soon as it is done raining.


----------



## PoptartShop

@*JCnGrace* Yep! He has white on both back legs LOL he was such a muddy mess you can barely tell. :lol: That's so cute! Gotta love how muddy they are...well, that's how we get our strength from all that grooming! :lol:
@*Tazzie* the show is gonna be SO fun!  Super super exciting. It's good to mix things up! <3 So excited for you guys. Show season came up fast didn't it?! You guys always rock it.
@*TuyaGirl* aww thanks  They really are the best kind of hugs! So fuzzy & warm lol. Awww, that's so cute. Right? Me too, riding sure I'll wake up no problem. Work? NOOO I need 5 more mins. :lol: 

I confess, it feels so nice out today. In the 70's.  Can't wait to go riding...few more hours. Opened some windows by my office so I can get a taste of the outside world. :rofl:
@carshon YES PLEASE POST PICTURES when you can. Ahhh they're probably so cute.


----------



## blue eyed pony

I confess... I haven't seen my horse in nearly a month, and I continue to indulge my nocturnal tendencies because for some reason I can never work on my novel during the day.

I confess... I gave myself two days "off writing", and still wrote 600 words yesterday... and will likely write a full chapter tonight.

I confess... I might have exciting things coming up, but I'm keeping them to myself in case they don't pan out the way I'm hoping.


----------



## cbar

I am so jealous of all you folks who are getting nice weather. It is a whopping 5 celsius (what is that...37 F?) here and that is our daytime high. I call BS on this 'spring time' weather. 

I had put the horses in the smaller paddock this morning hoping to maybe go riding after work. I will maybe try to brush each of them, but doubt I will go riding. sigh....

On the upside I'm super stoked to have dinner with my parents tonight. i'm going to pick up pizzas and take them to their place (along with a bottle of wine).


----------



## JCnGrace

carshon said:


> thanks everyone! Baby calf pics coming as soon as it is done raining.


yay!!!


----------



## JCnGrace

blue eyed pony said:


> I confess... I haven't seen my horse in nearly a month, and I continue to indulge my nocturnal tendencies because for some reason I can never work on my novel during the day.
> 
> I confess... I gave myself two days "off writing", and still wrote 600 words yesterday... and will likely write a full chapter tonight.
> 
> I confess... I might have exciting things coming up, but I'm keeping them to myself in case they don't pan out the way I'm hoping.


I'm a night person too so I get the lack of daylight hours you have to pursue daytime things.

Writing a book is exciting in and of itself, best of luck with it!

I hope you come back to celebrate with us when it does pan out. We're here to cheer you on during the good and the bad.


----------



## JCnGrace

I confess that I made cookies tonight. Not a good thing for a person to do when they need to lose 50 pounds. LOL 
@Change and @gingerscout, WHERE ARE YOU?


----------



## blue eyed pony

So I found out that my thing didn't work out but that's okay, that just means it wasn't meant to be.

And I have another confession to make. I confess that I just murdered my wrist by drawing, outlining, and colouring one pic... then starting another. And I wrote some more words.


----------



## JCnGrace

@blue eyed pony, sorry it didn't work out but you have a wonderful way of looking at it. Maybe something bigger and better will come your way.


----------



## PoptartShop

@JCnGrace Mmmm I could go for some fresh baked cookies!  Yummm! Bring 'em over here LOL.
@cbar yeah but the weather is bipolar! Today's going to be 80F, tomorrow 87F...then next week? Back to the 60's LOL. Like...make up your mind!
Aw, I hope you get a ride in, but if not at least you will get to bond & groom with them.  
Mmmm, pizza & wine??????? That sounds PERFECT!  Yum. One of my favorite combinations. :lol: That will be nice. 
@blue eyed pony sorry to hear that, but that must mean better things are coming your way! 

I confess, Wednesday was 'Admin Professionals Day' but today my boss is taking me & my office manager out to lunch.  Big Fish Grill...I heard nothing but good things about it. I'll let you guys know how it goes!  We're going around 12. 

Pretty slow day here today...but, I am wearing a sundress finally! My legs are so pale. :rofl:


----------



## carshon

Not the best or fun pic but it is cold and rainy here today. This is our 3 new calves and our 1 hold out of the big cows. The large 1 standing is Cornelious a registered Ayershire - he did not go in with the other big cows as he is still too small. Super sweet cow 

The ones laying down are:
1. larger black and white Holstein named Angus (he is larger than the beef cows because he will take longer to finish out)
2. White faced calf (Hereford cross) - is Atz my daughters calf
3. All Black calf (Angus cross) - is Otto

They will all be tamed so we can scratch them and pet them- they will be loved and given the absolute best life we can give them before they go in for processing. It is hard to raise them and send them in but we treat them better than a feed lot ever would. 

The new calves were all raised in a building and had never been outside until we got them - this cold rainy weather has them hiding in their shelter snuggled in their hay.


----------



## evilamc

I confess I really don't want to go mow....but I REALLY need too.

My puppy also insisted on helping me feed this morning...so she got a much needed bath and haircut afterwards.


----------



## Tazzie

Mmm, cookies! Hard to resist @JCnGrace! Especially warm and fresh out!
@carshon, I LOVE black baldies!! They are what we want (the Hereford/Angus cross). That's the hope anyway, once we get our farm. And really, it's what I want :lol: Nick doesn't care about the breeds as long as they can be processed for us to eat :lol: I took a Beef Science class in college, and have wanted the black baldies ever since haha!
@PoptartShop, yay for lunch out!! And LOL about the pasty legs! Mine are pretty atrocious as well :lol:
@evilamc, puppy!! Mowing sucks, but you can do it!!

I confess, I'm excited! My pony will be at the fairgrounds soon, and we will be heading down after work. I believe the trail course is being set up tonight, so hoping to ride through it a little bit in hopes of maybe riding through it on Sunday. If not tonight, then maybe tomorrow. Nick is hoping we can do it, and I think Izzie would enjoy it once she understood what was being asked. Nice little break from rail classes :lol:


----------



## JCnGrace

Too cute @carshon!

What a huge difference @evilamc, doesn't even look like the same dog. What's her name?

Good luck this weekend @Tazzie!

Enjoy your lunch @PoptartShop. 

Yes it's harder to control yourself when the cookies are still warm. Speaking of which maybe I need to go try a couple to see if they're still good now that they're cold. LOL


----------



## evilamc

Thanks @JCnGrace! Thats my youngest, Sona  Shes my little shadow though, wants to do anything mommy is doing!

My boss watching as I mowed the yard.









Making sure I don't miss anywhere!


----------



## TuyaGirl

@blue eyed pony I am sorry it didn't go as expected. Maybe it is a sign it wasn't meant to be because bigger things await.
@carshon I just died, lol! They are the cutest things  You take the best care of them, they have plenty of space and live a happy life while they're here. Not such luck with the one at my barn, she is always inside, poor thing. Anyway it's stronger than me to say, and please don't judge me, that I could never send one away, even if it meant eating lettuce for the rest of my days :-( 
@Tazzie all will be perfect with Izzie because she is a star!
@evilamc Awww, looks like a different dog, she is very girly in the after picture 
@JCnGrace do you think that if you send me some cookies righ now they will arrive to Portugal still warm?

On my way to a 3 day weekend, hope does not rain too much...


----------



## PoptartShop

@*carshon* YAY for cow pictures. They are so cute!!! <3 Thank you for sharing.
So adorable. 
@*evilamc* she looks so cute all cleaned up! :smile: All pampered! LOL she really is spying on you while you mow. That's too funny. :lol: Aww! That's good you are getting it done.
@*Tazzie* yayyyy! That is definitely exciting. Perfect way to start your weekend off.  I hope you have a good time! @*TuyaGirl* ahhh 3-day weekend will be nice. Fingers crossed it doesn't rain much, or at all! 

I confess, lunch was good! I'm full though for sure. :lol: Yum. Ugh, sucks coming back to the office...LOL, it's so nice out today.
I think I am going to ride tonight, then this way I'll be super pooped so I can fall right to sleep then wake up early for my lesson tomorrow. :lol:


----------



## Tazzie

Thanks guys! I'm pretty excited!

We went and had Chinese for lunch, mmm. But I'm stuffed too :lol:

Hopefully get to leave as soon as the packages come. Want to go home!! Ready to hit the road! May not get to ride tonight while there since I guess the storm will be hitting right around when we arrive. Yay us....

On another note, it's crazy how busy we've been. This year we've already processed close to 12,000 samples. 2,000 shy of our total last year.... this month alone we did just over 3500. INSANE! Makes sense why I'm tired :lol:


----------



## evilamc

Have FUN @Tazzie! I'm jealous you got chinese....I'm craving itttt but Eli doesn't like it much!

Omg that IS a LOT of samples! Why has it picked up so much?
@PoptartShop have fun riding tonight  And yay for a lesson tomorrow! Sona now is in the window spying on her ponies that are in the front field. She learned like last week she could jump on top of the couch and look out the window...now it is her FAVORITE place.


----------



## JCnGrace

@*evilamc* , love the name Sona, she's such a little cutie. My hubby doesn't like Chinese either so that's why my friend and I usually meet at a Chinese place when we do lunch. The funny thing is every once in a great while (every 2 or 3 years) he'll go and like it then the next time I ask him to go he hates it again. LOL

@*TuyaGirl* , they are good even cold but I guess you could stick them in a microwave for a few seconds. LOL

@*PoptartShop* , enjoy your lesson!


----------



## JCnGrace

I had the weirdest dream last night. A whole family showed up at our door wanting to buy horses and hubby let them in while I got ready (was still in bed) and they were all swarming the house making themselves right at home. The woman came in my bedroom while I was getting dressed, kids whoopin' and hollerin', and then the icing on the cake was walking out of my bedroom and the man was standing at the stove making breakfast. So then I start asking them questions about what they're looking for, were they boarding or keeping at home, etc... and I get the impression they are just wanting to get a free trail ride. Then I woke up so I don't know how it ended. LOL


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

So, I was just kinda finding my feet and getting to know some folks back in October and November, then life got weirdly non-stop busy and internet forum presence was pared down.

I'm just now seeing daylight.

In the meantime, we've sold our first pony, Nope, to a young lady who wanted a smaller, low key horse to ride during her pregnancy, rather than one of her barrel horses. The provisio was if she got tired of her, she would give us first right of refusal and sell her back for what she paid for her.

Three days later, she listed Nope on Craigslist, talked her up like she'd owned her for years, she's asking more than double the money for her, and brags about how she's a great kid's horse, puts up pictures of a 6 year old girl standing in front of her petting her nose.

Well, that touched off something of a firestorm. 

Because she outright lied about why she wanted our horse, and because Nope is NOT a kid's horse. She has a crabby attitude, she rears, she bucks. We got along with her fine, but she's NOT A KID'S HORSE.

When contacted directly on a local Facebook group that sells horses, she and her mother called us crackheads and said the horse is fine, we're morons. I had to get involved (I was staying out of that stupid mess Because Drama) and said yes, you were dishonest, yes the horse is yours to do with as you please now, but you lied. Your dishonesty will not be forgotten.

After some more back and forth, I finally said, okay then, If you weren't dishonest, then sell her back to us as you promised, for what you paid for her, and I will pay you for three days worth of feed.

She outright refused, but I'd made my point and almost all the local 'horse' people saw the frakas and word got around.

She still has her on Craigslist, and has had to drop the price because no one would pay what she was asking for a non-papered paint pony, and she's also amended her listing to state (now) that she needs an experienced rider, that yes, she is NOT a kid's horse.

I guess my confession here is it just chapped my rear end that she outright lied. Yes, we intended to sell Nope anyway, we had too many horses at the time, but we sold her to the girl, so cheap, because we know her family and the whole I Need a Low Key horse... we told her every bad habit Nope has. She was not unaware, but being a barrel racer and an experienced rider, we didn't think anything of the whole 'to ride while I'm pregnant' story.

I am now having Seller's Remorse - Nope wasn't a BAD horse, and we wanted her to go to a home where she would be loved and taken care of, not 'flipped' and worse, marketed as a kid's horse, which could get her put down if someone bought her thinking she's a broke-broke tired old horse... and she hurt their kid. I am worried for the horse, but there's nothing I can do... unless I want to pay $1000.00 for her, rather than the $400.00 we sold her for.

And that's $1,000.00 I just don't have.


----------



## JCnGrace

@AtokaGhosthorse, sorry about what you're going through. I don't generally like those "buy back" deals but after only 3 days I can understand where you're coming from. About the only thing you can do is tell yourself you truly believed you were selling Nope to a good home and that's the best any seller can do. You can hope, since word has gotten around and she's not getting any takers, that eventually she will be ready to sell the mare back to you for $400.00.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

Yeah, I totally get why most people wouldn't do that. In fact, we sold a filly to some folks an hour away, a 2 year old, and never looked back.

But we wouldn't have sold her quite that cheap if we hadn't of known her and her family well enough to believe she really just wanted Nope to actually ride, if she hadn't agreed to sell her back if she didn't want her anymore. Had we been desperate to sell her, and the girl had said, look, I'm going to flip her if I can, but here's X amount of dollars, that would have been one thing. I understand people buy and sell horses, trucks, cars, puppies, etc, every day for profit. That doesn't bother me... we own a car lot. We buy and sell cows, bring their calves into the world, and sell them as soon as they're ready... all to make a buck.

It was the outright lie about why she wanted her, the three, maybe even just two days, and the outrageously jacked up price that did it, but worse, was her advertising her as a Kids Horse (there's no such thing btw, I've come to know) and 100% safe for inexperienced riders. My daughter did make her own post on Craiglist warning people about Nope and explaining she's a good horse but like all horses, has her issues, and explained what happened. Its been allowed to stand, and it usually appears on the same 'day' as the other ad.

I doubt she'll be able to move her. I just hope they don't do something out of spite to her, because now I absolutely do not trust her or her family.


----------



## Change

JCnGrace said:


> Things have been pretty blah around here so nothing exciting to confess. It seems it's always feast or famine, either long periods with too much going on or long periods with nothing. Mom did call and say she wanted sis and I to take her to the casino (SURPRISE! LOL). I should have asked why she didn't want her 2 non-hardheaded daughters to take her instead of the 2 she thinks that are but I was nice and bit my tongue. That was in reference to us taking her on vacation last year and she said she didn't know why she went with her 2 most hardheaded kids. So anyway, it looks like I have an overnighter coming up sometime in the near future. I hope whichever one she picks has loose slots because she gets very grumpy if it doesn't pay out enough to at least keep her playing for a while.
> 
> Last year was FUN!! Dinner in downtown N'ville and then the tour of the old Plantation house? Besides, Mom loves me. I guess I'm not one of the mean-hearted ones. LOL! What casino are you headed to?
> 
> Oh and another rant. Why am I always the one that has to sleep in the same bed as mom while sis gets a bed to herself?





JCnGrace said:


> Is anyone else having trouble with double spacing? I write a reply, double space between the people I'm replying to and then it shows up single spaced and I have to go in and edit.


I usually have to do a triple space (two returns) to get a single space between paragraphs with the @ tag. But that's the only time I lose lines.



JCnGrace said:


> I confess that I made cookies tonight. Not a good thing for a person to do when they need to lose 50 pounds. LOL
> @Change and @gingerscout, WHERE ARE YOU?


Mmm. Cookies! And I'm here. I just have trouble finding time to read/post until the weekends!
@PoptartShop = Redz and Tango must be related. I bathed both horses today; 15 minutes after Tango was off the lead, he was wallowing in dirt. That boy is IMPOSSIBLE to keep clean! Cally, though, loves to be clean, especially if the bath is followed by fly spray. Then, this evening I managed to get hugs from both. At least Tango still smelled of Citronella, so was getting some protection from the flies! Gah - they are BAD this year.

I had planned on riding late this afternoon, but Son found some energy and convinced me we could build a 20 ft fence and still have time to ride. NOT. I was grumpy about not riding, but I have to admit, I do like the fence!  So. Tomorrow I plan to get up, saddle up, and fight with Cally for an hour or so (assuming she'll be ****y - it's been 2 weeks). And if the weather holds (maybe rain - maybe not?) I'm hoping to get an hour or more on Tango as well. Both horses need to be ridden!! I'm going to have to dredge up some after work energy to ride them during the week. But sometimes, I'm just too drained by the end of the work day. (sigh) This gettin' old gig sucks.


----------



## JCnGrace

> *This gettin' old gig sucks.*


It ain't for the faint of heart, is it? LOL


----------



## JCnGrace

AtokaGhosthorse said:


> Yeah, I totally get why most people wouldn't do that. In fact, we sold a filly to some folks an hour away, a 2 year old, and never looked back.
> 
> But we wouldn't have sold her quite that cheap if we hadn't of known her and her family well enough to believe she really just wanted Nope to actually ride, if she hadn't agreed to sell her back if she didn't want her anymore. Had we been desperate to sell her, and the girl had said, look, I'm going to flip her if I can, but here's X amount of dollars, that would have been one thing. I understand people buy and sell horses, trucks, cars, puppies, etc, every day for profit. That doesn't bother me... we own a car lot. We buy and sell cows, bring their calves into the world, and sell them as soon as they're ready... all to make a buck.
> 
> It was the outright lie about why she wanted her, the three, maybe even just two days, and the outrageously jacked up price that did it, but worse, was her advertising her as a Kids Horse (there's no such thing btw, I've come to know) and 100% safe for inexperienced riders. My daughter did make her own post on Craiglist warning people about Nope and explaining she's a good horse but like all horses, has her issues, and explained what happened. Its been allowed to stand, and it usually appears on the same 'day' as the other ad.
> 
> I doubt she'll be able to move her. I just hope they don't do something out of spite to her, because now I absolutely do not trust her or her family.


I hope not either, they don't sound like very nice people.

I love your tag/signature line (I'm a technological idiot so I'm not for sure what it's called) by the way!


----------



## JCnGrace

I confess that I got almost no sleep last night between the dog being freaked out by the storm, dreaming, and having a spider crawl across my face so you'd think I'd be ready to hit the hay tonight but I can't get sleepy.


----------



## Change

@JCnGrace - the term you're looking for - to describe yourself - is 'luddite.' ;-) And tag or signature is correct. 

I worked outside all day today and should be exhausted... but here I am. at... 1:39 a.m.


----------



## JCnGrace

I didn't work hard today. Cleaned the kitchen and did the barn chores then came in and got cleaned up because hubby needed to go to town for milk so we ate supper while we were out.

Found a hard knot on TJ's front leg today, I don't know what that's all about. It's on the inside right below his knee, about the same circumference as a golf ball and there's no lameness, no heat, and he could care less about me pushing on it. I'll drag hubby up to the barn with me tomorrow and have him take pictures so I can e-mail them to my vet and see if he wants to take a wait and see approach or come out Monday.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

JCnGrace said:


> I had the weirdest dream last night. A whole family showed up at our door wanting to buy horses and hubby let them in while I got ready (was still in bed) and they were all swarming the house making themselves right at home. The woman came in my bedroom while I was getting dressed, kids whoopin' and hollerin', and then the icing on the cake was walking out of my bedroom and the man was standing at the stove making breakfast. So then I start asking them questions about what they're looking for, were they boarding or keeping at home, etc... and I get the impression they are just wanting to get a free trail ride. Then I woke up so I don't know how it ended. LOL


What do YOU get from that dream? - you are about to be imposed on. A family you know (friends or family), or hubby would not have let them in/take over house. Think about each person and ask yourself 'why are you there' just wait and see what 'pops' into your head, it might not be as random as you first think. Ask hubby (in imagination) why did he let them in. Ask woman 'why are you in my room'. If any furnishings stand out or are different colour, ask it why (expect answer in same way). It is a good technique and you can get quite full interpretations with practice.

For me, the more bizarre the dream, the more urgent the matter I have to deal with. But every significant detail has a reason for being. ie Why this house/property/river, sky stands out for whatever reason. You just have to wait a bit after the question with a still mind so an answer can just arrive.


----------



## Captain Evil

So much going on...

We are gearing the boat up for the season, so our lives right now are all about painting and sanding and cleaning cleaning cleaning. Coast Guard Inspection is coming right up, we are creating a new website, starting a new reservation system, and so what does DH do? 

Dinner guests.

Friends, good friends, thankfully, but it still means working on getting our still unfinished house ready. Yesterday we hung five closet doors, vacuumed, moped, put wheels under the couches... my Fitbit says I walked 16,000+ steps and almost seven miles... just in housework.

And we had to take a morning getting hen clams for our friend's restaurant. Of course, I have pictures:

Looking for Hen Clam holes:









Success!

(This picture showed up at the bottom...)
A Long-claw Hermit Crab:









And a burrowing anemone. This photo is being made into a poster by a professor who saw it on DH's Facebook page, so, cool!









24 Hen clams will carry the restaurant half a season. Well, back to painting!


----------



## JCnGrace

ShirtHotTeez said:


> What do YOU get from that dream? - you are about to be imposed on. A family you know (friends or family), or hubby would not have let them in/take over house. Think about each person and ask yourself 'why are you there' just wait and see what 'pops' into your head, it might not be as random as you first think. Ask hubby (in imagination) why did he let them in. Ask woman 'why are you in my room'. If any furnishings stand out or are different colour, ask it why (expect answer in same way). It is a good technique and you can get quite full interpretations with practice.
> 
> For me, the more bizarre the dream, the more urgent the matter I have to deal with. But every significant detail has a reason for being. ie Why this house/property/river, sky stands out for whatever reason. You just have to wait a bit after the question with a still mind so an answer can just arrive.


Well if it was a premonition of his daughter and her family coming up from Georgia this summer I'm running away from home!:eek_color:


----------



## JCnGrace

@Captain Evil, how can 24 clams last a restaurant a half a season? Are they a special kind that are only used very sparingly?


----------



## Captain Evil

@JCnGrace 
The hen clams are really fat... they make a gourmet pasta/clam sauce appetizer with it. DH says it's to die for. And I guess the hen clams freeze really well, so they only use a few of them an evening.


----------



## PoptartShop

@*Change* LOL they just love the mud! :lol: I hope you got time to ride at least one of the horses this weekend.  I'm sure the fence looks good though! 
@*JCnGrace* a spider on your face??? OMG I would've died LOL. :O That's like my biggest fear ever. I hate spiders! I wonder what the knot is from. I hope it doesn't get worse! Let us know what the vet says.
@*Captain Evil* wow, awesome pictures.  Aww, the hermit crab is so cute. Reminds me of when I used to have like 4! Love the photos, and that's great you had 16,000+ steps. Sure you are exhausted!!:neutral:
@AtokaGhosthorse sorry to hear that, I hope you get Nope back...tough situation. 

I confess, I did have a good ride Friday, and then Saturday had a good lesson.  We finished our drill routine, so we just have to practice it for the next few weeks. Our drill show is June 10th!  I'm excited. It's really fun. But DEFINITELY a workout. :lol: 
Yesterday, I rode Redz by myself around the neighborhood. Just a relaxing ride.  Then I bathed him. He was really good! 

Excuse the mud, I should've taken better pictures but my phone was going to die so I had to do it quick lol. 

Afterwards, I let him graze & then when I put him back in the pasture he gallopped off happily & then...HE ROLLED. LOL. Go figure.:x :rofl:

Happy Monday...the weekend went by too fast.  

OH! And I let my guinea pigs play in the grass yesterday. They LOVED it! Took some pictures.  They're still growing, the little cuties!


----------



## Captain Evil

My parrot loves Raspberry Fool. Who knew?


----------



## JCnGrace

@PoptartShop, spiders don't bother me in the least but I don't want them or any other bug in my bed with me. LOL

I'll let you know about TJ as soon as I know something. It still doesn't bother him, seems to be smaller and today he was tearing around the pasture like he was a youngster again. Maybe he just bumped it on something but it would be a weird place for an accidental bump since it's on the inside. 

So went to see an ortho dr. today about my arm (remember the one I hurt 2 weeks ago from giving Little Miss a swat?), anyway he thinks I probably tore the muscle in my forearm where the tendon turns into muscle because that is a weak link. PT FOR 4 WEEKS, YUCK!!!! Then I have to back so he can see if I have my range of motion back yet. This is what I get for just telling you guys that my clutziness is usually only close calls. LOL


----------



## TuyaGirl

@JCnGrace A spider on your face? Was it big? If so I would die, lol! Not that I have a phobia, but on the face is a different matter  bees on the other hand make me loose control, and I have countless episodes of them in my car and hair :-( I hope your horse is ok by now and I wish you a speedy recovery.
@Captain Evil as always loved the pictures, the anemone one is so pretty, and the last one, of your husband and gorgeous big dog made me smile, dog's expression looking at owner is priceless 
@AtokaGhosthorse really sorry to hear you are going through that with your horse. Once you sell you loose control of his destiny, but you are dealing with a liar and disonest person, which really sucks... 
@Change I hope you had the chance to ride  let us know 
@PoptartShop Awww Redz is always so sweet looking, covered in mud or not  Tuya ALWAYS rolls after a bath if I let her go into the pasture without fully drying. Glad you had a good training session with him. And aren't you affraid your guinea pigs don't return? Lol! 

This 3 days went flying! And I only rode yesterday. Saturday BO was out with his driving horses, Sunday it was so much wind and I was in such a bad mood that I just didn't feel like ruining it, yesterday I was alone but decided to hop on, as Tuya was falling asleep while being groomed. That and the day before BO brought the stallion to the lame mare right across the fence and Tuya was like 'oh! Grass!' and didn't even raise her head to check the show, so was as calm as she could be, no calling, no prancing, just sleep  She was leaning her head on the wall as you can tell from pictures :-D We just walked around, but felt really good. Didn't leave the property though. Maybe next time.

Dollar will be returned. That left me quite upset, but he is untrainable and there's no improvement. Never quitted kicking the soft rope, or even the water when bathing, and goes nuts with a briddle on. I will attach a picture of the one he broke, looks like a World War II one. We reached the sad conclusion horse has really bad eyesight, I had noticed he turned his whole face to the left to see where noises come from, BO noticed it too but we had never talked about it. And an really ugly abcess burst on his face, poor thing :-( BO is not willing to pay a vet to check him as he was just for train and resell, so it is what it is... :-(

And just because I LOVE BO's son skills on braiding I will attach a picture of one of the driving horses that he loves to ride as well. Pure Lusitano but no papers


----------



## TuyaGirl

Poor Dollar :-(


----------



## PoptartShop

@JCnGrace ouch! I hope you feel better; the PT will definitely help you though.  Glad you went to the dr! & that's my biggest fear...waking up with a spider on me OMG LOL. :lol:
@TuyaGirl awww she is so cute falling asleep! Redz does that sometimes too. I'm like, must be nice! :lol: So cute she is. <3 
Poor Dollar. :sad: Poor guy. 
Beautiful horses though. I love the braids! Wish I could braid like that!

I confess, I don't really have anything to confess! Going to the barn after work today, that's about it.


----------



## 6gun Kid

Just popping in to say hello. I hardly post on the forum much anymore, too many tech issues and other things that make posting a PITA. But I lurk a few times a week!


----------



## PoptartShop

6gun Kid said:


> Just popping in to say hello. I hardly post on the forum much anymore, too many tech issues and other things that make posting a PITA. But I lurk a few times a week!


HELLO! Gonna call you Mr. Lurker from now on. LOL jk.

I feel like I've been at work for 3hrs but it's only been 45mins. :lol:


----------



## TuyaGirl

PoptartShop said:


> I feel like I've been at work for 3hrs but it's only been 45mins. :lol:


Well, I've only worked one morning and I feel like I'm done for the rest of the week. Dealing with other people's bad mood is not for me  

And Hi @6gun Kid! Hope you're ok


----------



## cbar

Hope everyone had a great weekend. As always, love the pictures @CAPtainevil. Your pup is so adorable!! I live in land-locked Alberta, so seeing pics of the coast is so fascinating to me  
@TuyaGirl, that is sad about Dollar. I am guessing his fate will not be good? Poor guy - he has such a concerned look in his eye. 

My weekend was pretty good. I got a bunch of gardening stuff done since the weather was OK. Got my flower beds all cleaned out as well as the vegetable garden area. We are still about a month away from planting season, but helps when things are ready to go. 

I took Amber to lesson Friday night - she did really well. We are working on asking her to canter...as well as getting her accustomed to the mounting block. I'm hopeful I will be getting on her soon. I did get Tiger out for a short ride into the field, and spent some time with Chevy as well. 

I feel ya @TuyaGirl - I am so done with this work week already as well!!


----------



## JCnGrace

@TuyaGirl, no wasn't a big spider. I don't know what they're called but they remind me of a tiny tarantula. Black & hairy but not poisonous and I find that kind in the house more often than any other kind so they must like shelter.

I hate that about Dollar, he's such a handsome guy. Abscesses are very painful and make them feel ill so I wonder if now that it has burst of he'll have a different attitude? 

Tuya looks very "chill" in her picture. She was ready for a serious nap. LOL


----------



## JCnGrace

@cbar, sounds like you had a good and productive weekend. I planted the flowers I got on Friday and it's been storming, cold and windy since. I feel like I jinxed the weather. LOL


----------



## PoptartShop

@*cbar* glad Amber did well in her lesson and you got to spend time with the others too.  Gardening sounds fun! I bet it looks lovely!
@*TuyaGirl* I hear ya. I'm so over this week & it's only Tuesday. :sad:

Excited to ride tonight though.  I'm probably just gonna do some hill work with Redz in one of the big pastures. Kinda sick of the arena. :lol:

I confess, maybe I shouldn't wear riding gloves every time I ride because this farmer's tan is just not cute. LOL


----------



## TuyaGirl

@cbar and @JCnGrace that permanent concerned look on Dollar's face is killing me, you know? I go near him and sweet talk to him a lot, but I notice no advance on his trust in me. Buckets, flakes of hay, broom, wheelbarrow, fork, all those are scary monsters and up the feeder he goes. Dangerous even to himself. I don't think the abcess blowing will do him any good, his past history of abuse is known... Plus we all think he does not see well. And yes, he will go for meat :frown: I feel very, very sorry for him, when he arrived I thought BO was going to be successful. Didn't go as expected, but at least he was well taken care of. I think by Saturday he will be gone and I don't expect to see him again :sad:


Sunday is one of BO's brothers anniversary, so he invited me to go in an organized trail riding (he has horses too), and then lunch. I had to decline because I will not put Tuya in risk of getting worst, she is not properly exercised and worked to just go on a big trail ride when we just walked around the arena for less than 1 hour each time. But I will ask for a place in BO's cart  I wish I could go mounted though... The only girl as always. But at the same time I like to do my own thing and a lot of guys means galloping and such, and I would be a nerve wreck, so maybe it is better this way.


----------



## PoptartShop

@TuyaGirl awww I feel bad for him. :sad: Poor guy...ugh. A sad situation. :sad: 

Smart of you to decline the trail since Tuya still needs some more work, but being in the cart will be fun!!!  Still will have a good time! LOL maybe there will be some eye candy? :lol:

I confess, Redz has stayed clean since Sunday when I bathed him...I was surprised! :rofl: Or maybe because it hasn't rained, but still. LOL.

I had a good ride last night. Going to ride again tonight, I did some no-stirrup work so I am a bit sore but oh well!  Happy humpday!!
@TuyaGirl oh btw...here's Redz last night 'falling asleep' while being groomed as well. LOL:-o


----------



## aubie

I confess I am crazy about Redz. Love seeing his pictures.


----------



## carshon

I confess I miss seeing posts from @6gunkid and @gingerscout


----------



## carshon

I confess I miss seeing posts from @6gunkid and @gingerscout


----------



## 6gun Kid

I am around, I just lurk. all the crap running in the background and ads etc. Make posting from my work computer hard and from my phone impossible! That's why my posts, when I do post, tend to be short.


----------



## tinyliny

@6gunkid Have you tried going back to the old "Classic mode"?


----------



## PoptartShop

Thankyou @aubie! :smile:  I will continue to post them! 

I confess, I'm having that '2:30' feeling...need to get to the barn already!!!


----------



## 6gun Kid

tinyliny said:


> @6gunkid Have you tried going back to the old "Classic mode"?


 Not on my phone, I have on my work computer. If that running horse emoji isn't running I can't type. It gets really frustrating typing the same thing 10 times, because only parts of it show up.


----------



## 6gun Kid

tinyliny said:


> @6gunkid Have you tried going back to the old "Classic mode"?


 Not on my phone, because I didn't know I could (or how)!


----------



## evilamc

6gun Kid said:


> Not on my phone, because I didn't know I could (or how)!


3 steps lol!

On your phone, hit the menu bar (3 horizontal lines next to where it says "The Horse Forum" and hit 'Exit Enhanced Mobile View" at bottom.

Next scroll ALLLLLL the way down and hit "View Full Version" Its literally at the very bottom of the page

Lastly
Scroll back down alllll the way...then look in the green box at bottom, there will be a drop down menu (above the links :"contact us, advertise ect")...In the drop down menu, select "HorseForum.com (Classic)


----------



## JCnGrace

Remember when I said it was either feast or famine for having places to go and things to do? This week is a feast week. Dr. Monday, PT and then went down to Louisville today. I ate some of those Texas Roadhouse rolls @PoptartShop! Sis talked mom into a day trip instead of an overnighter by telling her all of us would go if it was just for the day so we are going to Cincinnati tomorrow so she can check out their new casino. I have to leave here by 7:00 am to get to sis's house by 8:30. It's gonna be a looong day. PT again Friday and will be plotting some time to meet up with my friend for lunch. 

Luddite (that's for you @Change LOL) that I am I finally told hubby to show me how his digital camera works so that I could go get pictures of Teej's leg to send off to doc. He must have gotten a new card for it because he said it would hold 36 pictures so I thought I'd get some updated photos of all the horses and my 2 old cats that I talk about while I was at it. Took what I thought was 10 or 11 pictures before it told me the card was full. Hubby plugged it in and I had these pictures:

















And somehow a short video of TJ licking his lips but none of his leg. No, I do not know how that happened, I didn't touch any extra buttons I SWEAR! LOL

So hubby finally goes up to get the leg shots for me.

















Still waiting to hear from the vet.


----------



## JCnGrace

Well crap, didn't realize it posted the first time, told me there was a server error.


----------



## JCnGrace

And so when I edit, it removes the text but not the pictures! Sorry for my mess.


----------



## JCnGrace

How many minis do you see in that second picture?


----------



## TuyaGirl

JCnGrace said:


> How many minis do you see in that second picture?


I see two. They're so cute!! I love the lighter one's coat! And I hope it's nothing serious going on with tj's leg, maybe he just hit something? Keep updating please.
@PoptartShop I told you, Redz is a brother of Tuya from a different country  He was so relaxed, awwww sweet guy.
And of course no eye candy, I know almost everyone that is going on the trail ride, so unfortunately... Not such luck :-(

On my way to work - insert lots of swearing here...


----------



## JCnGrace

Thank you @TuyaGirl. Majik is the silver dapple and he won't look as light or as big whenever he gets rid off all that hair. You have to another count on that second picture though, someone is hiding between mom & dad.


----------



## cbar

@JCnGrace, the minis are cute!! Do you think TJ popped a splint? Is it sore to touch or is he lame on it? Hopefully you hear back from your vet shortly. I am making a trip to the vet today...just to get vaccines (finally). I will vaccinate the group tonight when i get home. 

Well, our weather has improved dramatically. I was in the city yesterday for work and I think it was +22 (ceslsius). Supposed to be hot again today and they said 28 for tomorrow!! Wowsa! 

B/F left early this morning for a job, and sounds like he will be gone for a week. Bad thing is he went fishing yesterday afternoon/last night. His drunk buddy was in the canoe with him and flipped it. So B/F lost all his fishing stuff, his batteries, wallet, phone, shoes...even his shorts! He ended up swimming in near freezing water to shore, then had to walk halfway around the lake barefoot to get back to his truck. 

I feel badly, and glad he is OK. I always have strong opinions about the types of guys he keeps company with. Sometimes it is a good wake up call when stupid stuff like this happens. At least most of the stuff is replaceable....just sucks b/c he has no license or bank card and is now on the road for a week with no time to get them replaced. Yeesh! 

I have to take my truck to the shop today - hoping they can get the vibration fixed and it won't cost me an arm and a leg. Waiting for some good luck b/c seems everything is kind of going down hill right now.


----------



## PoptartShop

@TuyaGirl thank you! I think so too...& ugh, bummer no eye candy. :sad: LOL, in our dreams right!
@JCnGrace that's OK...double the cuteness!  Awwww, they're just so adorable. <3

Thank you for sharing. Hope TJ's leg is okay too!!
@cbar oh no, I'm glad he was okay. Ugh, that's not good. :sad: I'm sure he was practically frozen after that. Yikes! Hope your truck gets fixed smoothly, I hear you, it seems like bad things always hit at once...must mean something good is coming! :smile: Fingers crossed!

I confess, I had another good ride last night.  Redz makes me so happy. Like, I can have such a crappy day at work but as soon as I see him...all is well! :smile: Riding again tonight, I can't wait to see him because he comes RIGHT up to me every time I go to get him from the pasture, & it just makes my day. It's like therapy LOL.

It may rain tomorrow & Saturday (bummer, since Saturday is my lesson!) so I'm trying to get in as many rides as I can. :lol: 

Work is VERY stressful today. Ugh. Just, not such a good morning. *inserts swear words here*!:icon_rolleyes:


----------



## Captain Evil

I confess, this is a total time-waster, but...

DH asked me to check on some photo dates of lobsters, and since I have pulled up the pictures, and since the alternative is housework, here are some lobster pictures.

This is the most beautiful lobster I have ever seen. I found him in a lobster tank way Downeast, bought him, and let him go. He probably got caught again and eaten, but I hope not.









This is the most rare color lobster DH has ever caught. It is called Yellow, and only 1 in 30 million are said to be this color. Blue lobsters are said to be 1 in every million or two million.









This is a really big lobster: (Red algae bloom in the water behind)









...and a really small lobster:









...and a lobster with both eyes on one side of his head:









And that's it for lobsters. I am off to feed Nemo and do the dishes...


----------



## JCnGrace

cbar said:


> @*JCnGrace* , the minis are cute!! *Do you think TJ popped a splint? Is it sore to touch or is he lame on it?* Hopefully you hear back from your vet shortly. I am making a trip to the vet today...just to get vaccines (finally). I will vaccinate the group tonight when i get home.
> 
> Well, our weather has improved dramatically. I was in the city yesterday for work and I think it was +22 (ceslsius). Supposed to be hot again today and they said 28 for tomorrow!! Wowsa!
> 
> B/F left early this morning for a job, and sounds like he will be gone for a week. Bad thing is he went fishing yesterday afternoon/last night. His drunk buddy was in the canoe with him and flipped it. So B/F lost all his fishing stuff, his batteries, wallet, phone, shoes...even his shorts! He ended up swimming in near freezing water to shore, then had to walk halfway around the lake barefoot to get back to his truck.
> 
> I feel badly, and glad he is OK. I always have strong opinions about the types of guys he keeps company with. Sometimes it is a good wake up call when stupid stuff like this happens. At least most of the stuff is replaceable....just sucks b/c he has no license or bank card and is now on the road for a week with no time to get them replaced. Yeesh!
> 
> I have to take my truck to the shop today - hoping they can get the vibration fixed and it won't cost me an arm and a leg. Waiting for some good luck b/c seems everything is kind of going down hill right now.


I've never had to deal with a popped splint so I'm not sure how they present but I didn't think they caused this large of a lump. He went through a small bout of lameness last summer and it was during fly season so I figured hoof bruise. I told my farrier to watch for one and he did indeed show an old bruise so I never thought any more about it. Right now he is not lame at all nor does it bother him if I mess with it, no heat either.

It looks and feels much the same as the calcium deposit a mare of mine had come up on her knee but hers grew gradually and surely to goodness me and my farrier didn't miss seeing this thing if it's been growing a while. 

Fingers crossed that your luck changes soon.


----------



## JCnGrace

@Captain Evil, I notice you hubby isn't letting that big lobster pinch his nose. Wonder why? LOL


----------



## TuyaGirl

@cbar I am sorry to hear about the fishing accident. I so understand you, I lost count of all the arguments I had with my ex (aka the stalker) about his poor choices in terms of friendships... I wish you luck with the truck repair, hopefully it's something simple and cheap.
Speaking of it this month I have so many expenses with my car - insurance, chance oil (should have done it months ago but I was lazy), and a specific tax for cars we pay every year, don't know how it's called or if you have it in your countries - so a big ouch on my wallet...
@Captain Evil absolutely stunning pictures! You did good buying that beautiful lobster  And the last picture is awesome, reminds me of one I caught in my rescue adventures on the pond that was albino. Pretty one as well! You are an amazing person 
@JCnGrace you had me counting legs on the picture, lol!  Any news on TJ?
@PoptartShop it's raining in here as well :-( Once I put my butt back on the saddle I didn't feel like stopping... Plus I have the trail ride on Sunday and even if it doesn't rain everything will be soaking wet!! So I am with you sister! Lol! Or not lol...


----------



## PoptartShop

@Captain Evil wow those are some big lobsters! Beautiful too. LOL I love the pictures! :lol: Your hubby is such a ham! Whew, some of them have huge claws! Goodness! My luck I'd probably get pinched LOL.
@TuyaGirl yup, raining here now! Going to rain all day/night & into tomorrow. Probably not having my lesson in the morning but we shall see. :sad:

I had an OK ride last night. :/ It was super windy, and I honestly wasn't in the best mood because I had a bad day at work. I know that affected Redz. He was a little antsy, and being silly...he spooked at things he wouldn't usually care about. LOL.
Then we just walked the neighborhood & he was fine. I don't think he likes strong winds too much. Not to mention I was freezing, my stupid self wore a t-shirt. :icon_rolleyes: 
I think he could tell I wasn't in a good mood. :sad: So after I got off, I spent time with him & that made my day better. <3 

Probably not going to the barn tonight, I have to grocery shop & get my piggies some fresh veggies.  & I NEED to go to bed early. I'm just so drained! 

Happy Friday  
Leaving work at 10:45 to go to the ENT dr, so I can see when I can get my darn tonsils out. LOL...then going back to work of course!


----------



## carshon

I confess we are riding this afternoon! Mowing is caught up (for now) that 4 inches of rain put us way way behind. So DH daughter and I are riding tonight. It was very windy yesterday and I hope the winds stay away today.
@CAPtainevil I love the lobster pics. I am not a lobster eating fan (I don't like all of the melted butter) but I think they are super interesting


----------



## JCnGrace

@TuyaGirl, you have to count heads instead of legs. LOL 

I just noticed how atrocious my typing has been mainly from missing words. Pain meds do that to person, especially when you're a lightweight when it comes to how they affect you. LOL Sorry guys!


----------



## cbar

Well, repairs to my truck will cost hundreds....but it is b/c I need new tires. Apparently it is my own darned fault the truck is shaking so bad. I bought this truck a year and a half ago. It had brand new tires on it, but they were a crap brand. So my plan was to just let 'em wear out, then buy decent tires. Since I haven't rotated them, they are wearing all weird and kind of getting warped. I got a rotation and balance done, but they say I need to get new tires in the very near future. 

I feel so stupid. I'm pretty good about doing regular maintenance on my vehicles...and in the past I have done tire rotations every time I changed the oil. Lesson learned. 

I spent a lot of money yesterday - picked up the vaccines for the horses, more lag bolts & washers for the fence, plus paint for the shelters. 

I usually just vaccinate my horses every spring for 3-way (E&W Encephalitis, tetanus), then west nile. My neighbor does not vaccinate at all.....what are everyone's views on this?? 

It is supposed to be 28 out there today, but the sun has kinda disappeared and the wind is picking up. I sure hope it's nice when I'm done work!!


----------



## PoptartShop

@carshon Yay I am happy you get to ride today!  Have fun!!!
@cbar oh no. :sad: Ugh, tires are a pain. & so expensive. I have to get new ones soon myself.
Yes I usually get them rotated every other oil change!

I think vaccinations are important, I mean if it's a 'new' one I don't always find them to be safe you know, but I think it is important in general. Especially because it only takes 1 horse that's infected, to infect every horse around them. They can spread pretty quickly. 

Still rainy here. My dad is making homemade pizza tonight...I have to come over for that. :rofl: My mom is going to be so happy too lol.

I confess, YES...I do have to get my tonsils out. They're going to call me Monday to schedule. I'm thinking sometime late June, plus that's when my sick time renews & I'll need it. :lol:


----------



## JCnGrace

cbar said:


> Well, repairs to my truck will cost hundreds....but it is b/c I need new tires. Apparently it is my own darned fault the truck is shaking so bad. I bought this truck a year and a half ago. It had brand new tires on it, but they were a crap brand. So my plan was to just let 'em wear out, then buy decent tires. Since I haven't rotated them, they are wearing all weird and kind of getting warped. I got a rotation and balance done, but they say I need to get new tires in the very near future.
> 
> I feel so stupid. I'm pretty good about doing regular maintenance on my vehicles...and in the past I have done tire rotations every time I changed the oil. Lesson learned.
> 
> I spent a lot of money yesterday - picked up the vaccines for the horses, more lag bolts & washers for the fence, plus paint for the shelters.
> 
> I usually just vaccinate my horses every spring for 3-way (E&W Encephalitis, tetanus), then west nile. My neighbor does not vaccinate at all.....what are everyone's views on this??
> 
> It is supposed to be 28 out there today, but the sun has kinda disappeared and the wind is picking up. I sure hope it's nice when I'm done work!!


 
Back when I was bringing new horses in and trail riding a lot they got all their vaccines except West Nile, after using it for 3 years. One of my mares had extreme reactions after that vaccine (not proven, denial all around but it's my observation she only had the symptoms after each vaccine and it also took her longer to come out of them with each one) so I quit giving it. Now that no new horses are coming in and we never take them anywhere I've quit giving vaccines except tetanus. Rabies isn't really an issue around here, my vet says in 40 + years he's only seen/treated one confirmed case and had another vet consult with him about a suspected case but the horse died and the owners buried it and refused an autopsy. I try my best to provide a mosquito free environment for them by not leaving things laying around that could collect water and by dumping and rinsing their tanks and the cats water buckets at each refill. Not a good time to be saying this, what with all the rain, but we don't normally have a problem with standing water.


----------



## JCnGrace

I confess that I was 10 minutes late to my PT appointment today. I'm not usually a person that runs behind so it made me feel bad. For some reason I had in my mind that I needed to leave here at 1:45 instead of be there at 1:45. So I'm out of the shower and struggling to get this new zip front sports bra on and I'm staring at the clock which says 1:30 and then BAM it dawns on me. Toss bra aside and go get the one I just threw in the dirty clothes basket, throw on the rest of my clothes and run out the door with no make-up and my hair dripping wet. LOL

Any of you ladies know the secret to getting on those zip front bras? I'd get the 2 sides together then let go of one side to pull up the zipper and it would pop back apart EVERY TIME. Sorry you're having to read about bras @6 Gun Kid and @ gingerscout (if you're still following).


----------



## Change

@JCnGrace - I have one of those zip front bras. I can get it zipped, but as soon as I let go of the zipper, it unzips! So now it hangs on a peg in the closet reminding me NOT to buy another! LOL. And I saw that wee black nose peeking down between the legs of Mom and Pop. 
@carshon - I do vaccinate, just to be on the safe side. In fact, your post reminded me I need to pick up vaccines and do mine. 
@TuyaGirl and @PoptartShop - the chestnut gang continue to be adorable! I'm glad Tuya was being a good girl and you got to ride, and so sorry Dollar is being given up on. Poor old man! And I'll be studying that beautiful braid trying to figure out how to do something like that on mine! Hah. I can barely remember how I used to braid tails! 

I did - finally - get to ride Cally last Sunday. She was Great - very forward, none of her silly 'wanna go home to Tango' routine. Son came along on his 4-wheeler, and as we were rounding the big cotton field I noticed a trail.... Uh-oh. Can't let THAT go unexplored. ;-) This trail twisted and dove and there were a couple places I actually had to dismount and walk because of thick, low hanging branches and, in one place, a half-fallen tree where I had to be very careful not to catch the horn as Cally (very calmly) walked under. And speaking of spiders on faces.... ever trotted through one of those big orb-weaver webs? Yeah. Ick. Anyway, after a lot of ducking, weaving, and a few uhmm... thataway moments, we finally made it down to the river and it was well worth it (heh. the crazy trail was worth it!)! The trail alongside the river was nicely cleared and the view was terrific. I just wish there had been a way to actually get down to the water (about a 2' drop straight down) and back up again. We continued along to the end of that trail and found another way back up that was much better than the one going down. When we climbed back up to the level of the cotton fields, I expected Cally to be a little tired and ploddy, but nope! She was still stepping out and (gasp!) volunteering to canter!! 5.5 miles. 

Thursday and Friday were total washes - literally - as it rained continuously. Yesterday was a muddy mess, but I still hauled two carts of offerings to Compost God. ;-) Let the horse graze for a bit on one of the grass yards, then did my best to clean them up. Cally never really seems dirty until you get close, and a few swipes with curry and brush and she shines. And she's gotten darker again this year! Tango -well, he was mud-caked as usual. Got that off and the more I brushed the dustier he got! I swear he looks dirtier AFTER I brush than he does before. Remind me never to get another black horse! 

It rained again yesterday afternoon just about the time I finished brushing out the beasts and was considering getting the saddle out. {sigh}. It's supposed to be sunny and cool today and Tango hasn't been ridden the last two weekends. He's overdue!


----------



## JCnGrace

Spider webs across the trail is a good reason to go last if you have somebody else riding with you. LOL With K being on a 4-wheeler it probably wouldn't help you out much because he sits lower to the ground. That sounded like a really good ride @Change.

Yea, dumb me bought 2 of those bras so I think I'll be returning them.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@JCnGrace I have kind of a sportsbra which opens / closes in front. It's really hard to close (happens the exact thing to me) but the worst part is that it pops open randomly. Once cantering on the beach. Should have seen my gimnastics to close it without my friends taking notice 
@carshon different environment here, but I do vaccinate for tetanus and equine influenza
@chance thanks! Redz and Tuya are two old sweeties  I get your pain, Tuya loves to roll so when I brush her all the dust comes to the surface and the more I brush the worst it looks  And she is only chestnut. 
Your trail ride with Cally sounds really nice, wish I could see pictures of that place. She was a good girl as well so must have been very pleasant. Hope you had the chance to ride Tango as well.

Dollar was still in there, I spent some time feeding him hay in hand and sweet talking to him, noticed his eyes are not the same size, one is so much smaller than the other one, on the side I always thought he had more issues. But today he went to spend a few weeks in a friend's pasture, when I have some alone time with BO I will ask about the reason. He will be well taken care of during his staying there, at least. I like him and wish I was rich just to let him be...

I'll be back tomorrow, all the pictures uploaded straight from my phone appear sideways unless I edit them somehow, still working on that...


----------



## Captain Evil

I am loving hearing about everyone getting out and riding, but I confess... I am also jealous. Between weather and work, I am still earthbound here in Maine.

And then when there is a slack day, DH fills it up. Today we drove 5 1/2 hours up to Canada to sell some surplus dive gear and so he could go diving with one of his best buddies. It is really only a four hour drive, but we took a shortcut. 

They decided to go diving in a flooded soccer field, and of course, I have pictures... 873 pictures to be exact, but I will only share a few.

Here they are, heading out:









And swimming about:

















About a dozen grackles were walking about on flotsam looking for grubs. So beautiful!









This one started to fall in so there was a big To Do with much squawking and flapping of wings. It never lost it's grub though!









And Nori also came along...

Tomorrow... painting the boat.


----------



## Captain Evil

I put the wrong picture in... here's Nori:









Yikes! It's after 11:00! good-night, all!


----------



## JCnGrace

> And then when there is a slack day, DH fills it up. Today we drove 5 1/2 hours up to Canada to sell some surplus dive gear and so he could go diving with one of his best buddies. It is really only a four hour drive, but we took a shortcut.


I have to admit that I cracked up at this @Captain Evil. Been there, done that too many times. LOL

@TuyaGirl, I have some that have hook closures in front and don't have a problem with those but these zip up ones are definitely going back. I should have asked you all for reviews before I bought them.


Oh boy, my friend got herself in the exact position I was afraid she was going to get into when she came up with the plan for her and her niece to get a house together. Niece found a man, friend didn't like man so didn't want him hanging out there, niece got mad and moved out, and now friend is stuck with a house she can't really afford. Well she can but in doing so won't be able to afford anything else. 

I need to win the lottery so that I can help her out. She is such a kind person that she's always helping someone else out and then it comes back to bite her in the butt. EVERY TIME! You'd think she'd learn but the next time one of her extended family members come crying to her she'll do what she can. 

Anyway, we had a nice lunch today. We skipped our usual Chinese fare and I took her to the new Mexican place. We both had chimichangas which were quite tasty. 

My scheduled outings are done now until Wednesday. I only had 2 free days this week, Tuesday & Saturday, so I'm really glad to get 2 days in a row free. You ought to see the pile of laundry I have happening and the amount of dog hair floating around. LOL


----------



## TuyaGirl

@Captain Evil ahah, what were they looking for on the soccer field? A hidden treasure?  Sounds you had good fun! And as always loved the pictures, what a beautiful bird caption, I had never seen one of those. And I just feel like hugging Nori 
Don't feel discouraged about not riding, sometimes life gets in the way, but it will happen again sooner or later 

Now that I edited the pictures (really upseting) I'll share some of them because they are of the trail ride we did. 
Saturday nothing really hapenned because it was crazy wind and I spent most of the time alone at the barn.
Farrier came that morning and I must confess I was mad at myself because I was not brave enough to demand for a proper trimm job. He was in a hurry, so did such a crappy job that left Tuya with a hoof much bigger than other, heels at different hights and took too much sole off. Excuse me, she is barefoot, does not need to loose all the protection from the ground, looks pretty but that's it!! I told him she had a hoof longer than other, he was plain rude telling he could not take off anymore because it would go to live tissue. And I was literally speechless, could not find a way to TEACH him he could round them up on the toe at least. He cut them flat, which leads me to believe someone else made the awesome previous trim. Showed hooves to BO on Sunday and of course he agreed on the crappy job. When I have some time alone with him I'll try to understand things better, man I was mad!!

Sunday off to the trail ride we went, in a total of 7 mounted horses, 6 driving horses and 3 driving mules, that had an awesome artwork in their rumps - pictures of it 
Right in the beginning a freak accident hapenned, a kid's mare spooked at a car, kid pulled back both reins, mare fell between the sidewalk and said car, kid managed to get out but the mare was on the road with legs on the sidewalk, so higher than her body, and could not get up. Took a while to help her up, I was so scared but she was ok. Kid didn't go with us.
All went well than, and we had good fun, we went through country roads and then to the village. After the ride two of our friends left their mares at the barn and BO said they would be ok with Tuya in her paddock. Uh... No. She came running to meet them, pinned her ears and the bucking fit never ended again until I took her out. She would not even let me catch her, like 'not yet mum, I didn't kick their arses enough, they are on my property', lol! Or not. Poor mares running everywhere to escape from all the kicks she had to offer...
Lunch went well and then we headed to the barn to ride. Tuya was such a good girl, rode her next to one of the mares she tried to kill (that was being ridden by a child) and she behaved like she was back into her riding school days  Very concentrated and answering to my cues in a heartbeat. It was our bigger ride this year so far, and my seat bones are killing me today, but I feel good 

What does not feel good is being Monday and hating my job :-(

Pictures!! Not very good ones, in one of them BO was turning his horses, one is sidepassing so looks weird, but has the beach where we ride as a scenery  And the grey mare is Tuya's victim


----------



## TuyaGirl

And the mules


----------



## 6gun Kid

cbar said:


> Well, repairs to my truck will cost hundreds....but it is b/c I need new tires.


 I hate, hate, HATE tire shopping! Next time I need to buy tires, I am just gonna buy a new truck!


----------



## evilamc

6gun Kid said:


> I hate, hate, HATE tire shopping! Next time I need to buy tires, I am just gonna buy a new truck!


HA I like that idea! Tire shopping really is the worst!!!


----------



## PoptartShop

I confess, the weekend went by way too fast. :sad:

Did have a good weekend. Luckily the rain held off so I had my lesson Saturday. Then yesterday I rode, alone just in the field/neighborhood.  Was nice.

Glad I have the chiro after work today...I definitely screwed my back up sleeping somehow last night. 
@Change awww, glad you got to ride them!  I hear ya, it's been such a rainy/mucky mess all weekend. LOL Tango is probably so hard to keep clean! :lol: Ahhhh!
@JCnGrace never tired one of those bras, are they even comfortable? I'm just the old fashioned kinda girl I guess LOL.  Zip-up front bra...I'd be afraid the zipper would break. :lol:
@TuyaGirl yayyy! Love the pictures, it looks like a fantastic ride.  Wow, glad the kid wasn't hurt and the mare turned out ok...geeze. :sad: Always something right?! Whew. Poor mare! Glad the rest of the ride went well though. Sure you are exhausted!
LOL Tuya is so like Redz. Like get outta here! This is MY yard! :rofl: Glad she was a good girl.  The farrier though, whew he needs to get it together! Ugh. Like come on, jerk! I love the mules too. So cute. <3
@evilamc & @6gun Kid I seriously hate it too...costs so much money. Ugh!


----------



## carshon

I confess I had a great weekend full of riding. DH daughter and I rode on Friday - the day was extremely windy and DH was not sure if he wanted to go - but we guilted him into it and had a great ride. Then Sunday daughter and I rode again. a statepark has finally opened after all of the rain we had. Rode about 8 miles. My right knee was killing me and I am not sure why. Had some tack issues - saddle slid WAAAYYY back after going up a steep hill - had to ride into the camping area to find a picnic table to remount with and some old camper in a side by side comes racing up just as I have 1 foot in the stirrup and 1 leg mid air - he says No horses in the camping area. He could have killed me if Tillie had not stood still! I explained I had a tack issue and we were leaving - as we ride past him he guns his side by side and takes off! That man could have caused a horrible accident if our horses were not used to 4-wheelers. And then going up another steep hill my breast collar comes unbuckled and is banging Tillie in the knees. She was a trooper as my daughter rode up under her nose grabbed the collar and handed it to me so I could rebuckle it. But all in all a fantastic ride.


----------



## JCnGrace

@*TuyaGirl* , wow! those designs on the mules are intricate. Were they drawn on or shaved in? They look shaved and I can't imagine what kind of time that would take. And getting an animal to stand still that long? I have a picture in my head of what any one of my horses would look like if I tried it. NOT PRETTY! LOL

@*6gun Kid* , that's what my mom has been doing for years.

@*PoptartShop* , I zipped it up and just pulled it on over my head so I could find out if it was comfy. Not that any bra is, but it was more so than most. Having to put it on over my head though defeats the purpose of having one that fastens. As in, they get so twisted and tangled that I feel like I've been through a war by the time everything gets straightened out. LOL

@*carshon* , people can be so rude! It's a good thing you have Tillie so well trained. Sounds like a fantastic time otherwise.


----------



## TuyaGirl

PoptartShop said:


> The farrier though, whew he needs to get it together! Ugh. Like come on, jerk!


 
You're right! If I put some pictures of those hooves on hoof section I would be bashed for good! I was so mad I was speechless, you know? And then he spent like 30 minutes chatting with BO's son. In a hurry, right...


Glad everyone is having a good time with their mounts. @carshon Tillie was a champ, for some would be reason enough to get all fussy  And I am sorry about the wrong mention, I was thinking of @cbar about the vaccines and your name came up to my mind. Is being in need of a vacation an excuse? 


Plus my phone keeps automatically writing chance instead of @Change and then I cannot edit anymore. I also wrote you a reply!! What a mess!!


----------



## PoptartShop

@*carshon* I hope your knee feels better, ouch. :sad: Sounds like great rides though, despite that jerk at the campground! Sheesh. People are rude. Glad Tillie was a good sport though, thank goodness. :mrgreen: Whew, tack malfunctions are no fun! You are definitely lucky your horses are so good and didn't even really care LOL! I hope next ride there are less malfunctions but I'm glad you had a good time anyway and handled it nicely...those people are such jerks; not like you were hanging out there, you had an emergency, had to hop off & adjust then get on. :icon_rolleyes: People have nerve.:twisted:
@TuyaGirl yeah, sounded like he just wanted to be lazy. :icon_rolleyes: Ugh. Next time he better do a good job & less chatting, more working!

My boss just left go to to AZ the rest of the week...CAN YOU SAY HALLELUJAH?:grin::grin::grin::grin:


----------



## 6gun Kid

I will confess that I actually rode yesterday, clocked some saddle time in my new saddle. Then ponied my kid's mare around, and then let her ride my gelding. Pics, may or may not have been snapped!


----------



## PoptartShop

@JCnGrace LOL wouldn't it be awesome if we could just go bra-less all the time? I'm dying to get home & take mine off. :rofl:

Sorry, any guys lurking here. :lol:
@6gun Kid aww so glad you got to ride, how was the new saddle?  I hope to see pictures! 

I confess, I scheduled my tonsillectomy...LOL. June 29th! So...kinda sucks because the 4th of July I will be stuck in bed & I'll have to just eat mashed potatoes because I'll still be recovering...but oh well. Didn't want to wait any longer. They gotta go. :lol:


----------



## Tazzie

JCnGrace said:


> Sis talked mom into a day trip instead of an overnighter by telling her all of us would go if it was just for the day so we are going to Cincinnati tomorrow so she can check out their new casino. I have to leave here by 7:00 am to get to sis's house by 8:30. It's gonna be a looong day. PT again Friday and will be plotting some time to meet up with my friend for lunch.


WHAT?! You were in Cincinnati!?! SO close to me!! :lol:

Sorry I've been MIA. Work is insane. Everyone wants samples quantified and run RIGHT THIS SECOND. It's just insane.

Our show was... ok. We took home some good ribbons, and had some good rides. But had some horrible rides too. Fun times with a mare...

Haven't ridden since. Planning on leaving work in three minutes and heading out to ride, finally! Leaving for our next show Thursday night. Woo! In need of a vacation where I don't go anywhere though :lol:

Glad everyone seems to be having fun!!


----------



## TuyaGirl

@PoptartShop it's a sacrifice you must make to get rid of your tonsils for good. No more problems related after that day  And I wish my boss was out as well, things are always more easygoing when she is not around.
@6gun Kid well if you have pictures why not share them?  Sounds all went well 
@JCnGrace the drawings are done with a scisors, I thought they were so cool I had to ask their owner  All 3 are exactly alike, must have taken so long! 
@Tazzie hope your next show goes better. Even us, humans, have our days, right? Wishing you a smooth ride tonight 

Nothing to add about me. Isn't my life exciting? Lol!


----------



## 6gun Kid

Here ya go


----------



## Change

I confess that for the first time in 30 years, I got bucked off a horse. Yep. It's all because I posted on another thread that I hadn't come off a horse unintentionally in 30 years - karma! I was riding Tango. Son was along on his 4-wheeler and for the first 6 miles everything was fine. Tango was a little spooky, but mostly just stopping and looking when he was worried about something. Well, we rode past the old abandoned farmhouse. Behind it is a raised water tank which Tango does NOT like. I made him circle it a few times, trying to get him closer. So he was pretty hyped up with NOPE on his mind. Well, just beyond the water tank there's a metal equipment shed. One of those huge ones for storing combines and such. It is completely open on two sides, and has a drive through section open on the back side. I wanted to ride through rather than go around. Tango had other ideas. I urged, he tried then backed out. I urged again, and suddenly he did a 90 degree front spin which got me slightly off balance with all my weight on one foot. Then his butt popped up, throwing me forward - in front of my feet, so when his next two moves were rodeo-worthy bucks, there was nothing I could do but kick free of my stirrups and hope the ground wasn't too hard. It wasn't soft, but other than a bruise and scratch to my elbow, a bruise just above my ankle on the inside (hit the horn, I think), and a tender little lump on my head, I'm fine. 

Tango realized he was free and took off for home - a good mile away. At a full gallop. I hopped on the back of Son's 4-wheeler and we raced after him. Thankfully, Tango stayed on the trails he was familiar with right up to the point where we usually cross and head up our street for home. By then we had caught up with him and he slowed to a trot, but wouldn't let us close enough to catch, so we just followed him home. He was soaked, so I untacked and walked him out to cool him then hosed his legs and chest down then walked some more before I hosed him down completely and scraped all the sweat off. Today he seems just fine, so his wild flight did only harmed my pride. 

I was going to ride Cally today, but I'm a little stiff - and since I also had to go pick up hay, pellets, dog food and groceries, I sorta wore myself out. Anyway - Tango went 6.87 miles. I went 5.73. LOL.


----------



## JCnGrace

@6gun Kid, you could throw your gelding into my pasture and I wouldn't even notice until there was an extra mouth at feeding time. LOL Thanks for the pictures!

@PoptartShop, I pretty much do. The only time I wear one is if I go out in public (sometimes not even then if it's winter and I'm going to be leaving my coat on the whole time...don't tell anyone LOL) or company is coming.

Good luck with your tonsillectomy!

@Tazzie, I was and even told my family one of the girls on the forum worked there. 

@TuyaGirl, scissors? I'm even more impressed. 
@Change, for goodness sakes girl, I'm glad you're only a little sore.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@6gun Kid Thanks for sharing with us! Pretty horses you have there  
@Change oh my, sorry to hear about it, at least you didn't get hurt, except your pride (kidding here). Maybe Tango felt unconfortable with your temporary lack of balance and it helped him throwing the fit, like what the heck is going on my back? I met a school horse that instead of helping and tolerate the unbalanced riders would buck as soon as he felt uncoordinated riders on his back. Not a beginner horse! I hope your next ride goes back to being a calm, non eventful one.

I am quite annoyed with the weather, from today until Friday is going to rain, pouring rain, and Saturday is BO's daughter Birthday party at the barn for her friends to ride. The arena won't have time to dry out and will be soup. Tuya is always on service that day and she is not the most surefooted horse ever. Anyway I love to see her plodding around with kids, makes me really proud


----------



## PoptartShop

@Change wow, that was quite an adventure! :sad: Really glad you & Tango didn't get hurt & Tango found his way home & didn't think of going elsewhere. Whew, thank goodness for your son being on his 4-wheeler too, to give you a ride back! Sorry you didn't have such a relaxing ride. I don't blame you from taking a saddle break today, I'd be sore too! :lol:
@6gun Kid yayyyy! :mrgreen: Beautiful horses! 
@JCnGrace thank you. I have more than a month to indulge good food LOL. Yeah, right when I get home from work it comes RIGHT OFF. :lol:
@Tazzie glad you still took home some ribbons & had a good time, even though well, MARE PROBZ! :sad: Hope you got a good ride in yesterday though.  Ugh, I hope work slows down for you soon too. 
@TuyaGirl no exciting news here either. I hate when people ask 'what's new?' uh...NOTHING. EVER. :rofl:

I confess, I also can't wait to ride! After work today.


----------



## Captain Evil

TuyaGirl said:


> And the mules


So... wow!! The mind boggles, and then boggles again. So beautiful, so cool! 

But, TuyaGirl, how do they drive those three-across horses and mules? WHERE ARE THEIR HARNESSES?? All they have on are collars. Now, I know NOTHING about driving, (although I did take two lessons: wicked fun, but also scary... they don't call them "Slay Rides" for nothing). But how does that even work?


----------



## 6gun Kid

@Change glad you are ok, and thanks everybody for the nice words about my horses!


----------



## cbar

I had ALOT of reading to do to catch up. I loved everyone's pictures, thanks for sharing!! 
@Change, really glad you were OK after the fall. Have you ridden Tango again since then? Good thing your son was there with the 4-wheeler - would have sucked to have to walk back. 

Congrats @Tazzie on the ribbons! When is your next show?? 

My weekend was busy - things are finally turning green here and starting to grow. So some yard work got done. I did manage to get out for a ride on Tiger on Saturday. Amber had a reaction to the vaccines - I emailed my vet and she said there isn't much we can do about it. It was the WNV she had a reaction to. She seems a bit better now....I just hate when they aren't themselves. 
@PoptartShop - how long does it take to recover from having tonsils removed?? Can you have ice cream?  

And believe me @6gun Kid, I did have the thought that maybe it would be easier to trade my truck in than buy new tires.


----------



## carshon

@Change how scary- glad you and Tango are OK

@6gunkid loved the pics!

I confess I have no motivation today. Thunderstorms last night so all is wet


----------



## TuyaGirl

Captain Evil said:


> So... wow!! The mind boggles, and then boggles again. So beautiful, so cool!
> 
> But, TuyaGirl, how do they drive those three-across horses and mules? WHERE ARE THEIR HARNESSES?? All they have on are collars. Now, I know NOTHING about driving, (although I did take two lessons: wicked fun, but also scary... they don't call them "Slay Rides" for nothing). But how does that even work?



Uh...Well... Now my lack of english terms won't help at all!! In here you see this way a lot, BO also has a beautiful harness set but most times he just uses the horse collars, and no surcingle, I cannot by any means explain it to you because even google won't show me images of the terms in my own language!! But I promise I will take pictures and show you how it's done. He can change his cart for 2 or 3 horses, just the same technique the mules were using.

@cbar I hope Amber gets better soon. Bad reactions to vaccines are no fun. Once BO's son horse looked like hulk on his neck and could not even raise his head, but in a few days got better.


----------



## Tazzie

TuyaGirl said:


> @[MENTION=27879]Tazzie hope your next show goes better. Even us, humans, have our days, right? Wishing you a smooth ride tonight


My ride was ok :lol: and yes, hopefully!!



JCnGrace said:


> @Tazzie, I was and even told my family one of the girls on the forum worked there


I live just south of Cincinnati :lol: which casino did you go to? Jack? Or Belterra? Would love to meet you some time!



PoptartShop said:


> @Tazzie glad you still took home some ribbons & had a good time, even though well, MARE PROBZ! :sad: Hope you got a good ride in yesterday though.  Ugh, I hope work slows down for you soon too.


They definitely do have their days! She was a lot better last night! I sure wish it would, ugh. SO tired! Hopefully you had a good ride!



cbar said:


> Congrats @Tazzie on the ribbons! When is your next show??


This weekend :lol: we leave Thursday night for it. Show Friday and Saturday. Debated showing on Sunday as well, but opting not to. Would rather have a day to relax before another short week, then my brother's wedding! And thank you! I hope Amber feels better!!

@Change, hopefully you are ok!! OUCH!

Our ride was pretty good. Had some nice work out of her and reminded her on her manners. Though, realized a devastating (to me) thing this morning. I had handed Nick my rings before I rode, since I never handle Izzie with them on. Well, somehow, my wedding band fell out of his pocket. I'm between wanting to be sick and wanting to cry uncontrollably. They are going to try finding it tonight, but with the rain I'm not sure how much luck they'll have. They are bringing metal detectors out in hopes of finding it. So send good thoughts it's found :sad:

Now, cute pictures so my post isn't all gloom and sadness :lol: I try not to be a debbie downer.

End of the show ribbon picture:










Sleepy pony:










And snuggles with the pony. Please ignore the piles in her stall with me in there. She's never, ever remained laying down when I came in, so I wasn't going to let the first time go unphotographed. Rest assured, her stall is routinely cleaned while at shows :wink:


----------



## JCnGrace

@Tazzie, we went to Jack, right in downtown Cinci.

LOOK AT ALL THE RIBBONS! You cleaned up. Congrats!


----------



## Tazzie

I pass Jack every day to and from work :lol: we went there when it was still the Horseshoe Casino. The food was AMAZING! Haven't been since they changed ownership though. Hoping The Spread (the buffet we went to) is still there and still good!

And yeah we did :lol: I do want to point out the majority of those were in hand or in lead line classes. I did NOT ride Izzie in THAT many classes! Just don't want people thinking I way over show her :lol:

Also, added cuteness. The videos of my kids in lead line. Kaleb's first ever time trotting. Hadn't had a chance to practice either before hand. My horse and my kids are perfection haha :lol:











You'll hear rain in Kaleb's video. In the middle of the lineup for Syd's class it started DOWN POURING. The other horses proceeded to start spinning around their handlers. Izzie thought about it, then had recognition roll across her face as she realized it was rain. She looked at everyone like "Ya'll are dumb. It's just rain." Such a good kids horse :lol:


----------



## TimWhit91

So my son got his hair cut today. Not sure about it. The sides got way shorter than I wanted and the back doesn't look great. I know he is only one, but he barely moved. I don't hate it, just not sure I like it


----------



## PoptartShop

@Tazzie Izzie looks FANTASTIC! <3 Awww! I love the blue on her. She looks so cute in the stall, like 'yeah, I KICK BUTT!'. She really is such a good horse, and a good kids horse definitely!  So good! I love it! :mrgreen: Looks like a good time! 
Yeah, I hope I have a good ride tonight. It's kinda nice out so that helps, hopefully Redz is feeling good! Probably all muddy, he had the day off yesterday so I'm sure he rolled & had fun in the mud. :lol: 

I confess, I AM OBSESSED WITH STICKY NOTES/POST-ITS. :rofl:


----------



## TuyaGirl

@Tazzie I hope you find your wedding band! And as always loved Izzie's pictures, especially the one where she is laying down next to you. Looks like a hug  The description of her reaction to the rain falling made me smile. I could see her right there  And congratulations on all the ribbons, I could say she looks proud of herself! 
@TimWhit91 can't really offer opinion about the hair cut, can only say your son grew up a lot and is soooo handsome! Beautiful eyes 
@PoptartShop have a nice ride! I miss everything about the barn.


----------



## Captain Evil

@TimWhit91 Your boy is so handsome! I'm with TuyaGirl: his eyes are incredible!

@Tazzie I really hope you find your ring... I know it is only a symbol, but it's surprisingly emotional. One time I took mine in for cleaning and this pretty young thing behind the counter slipped it on and admired it. She's lucky she didn't go home with a black eye. And congrats on the ribbons, and the sweet videos of the kids! Big weekend!


----------



## TimWhit91

Aww thanks! He does have beautiful eyes!


----------



## Captain Evil

We just received a call that DH's diving escapade made it onto the National news in Canada. A reporter just called for a phone interview...


----------



## Tazzie

PoptartShop said:


> @Tazzie Izzie looks FANTASTIC! <3 Awww! I love the blue on her. She looks so cute in the stall, like 'yeah, I KICK BUTT!'. She really is such a good horse, and a good kids horse definitely!  So good! I love it! :mrgreen: Looks like a good time!
> Yeah, I hope I have a good ride tonight. It's kinda nice out so that helps, hopefully Redz is feeling good! Probably all muddy, he had the day off yesterday so I'm sure he rolled & had fun in the mud. :lol:
> 
> I confess, I AM OBSESSED WITH STICKY NOTES/POST-ITS. :rofl:


She's a goof, that's for sure :lol: and definitely a good kiddo's horse! Hope you had a good ride! And Redz wasn't TOO muddy!



TuyaGirl said:


> @Tazzie I hope you find your wedding band! And as always loved Izzie's pictures, especially the one where she is laying down next to you. Looks like a hug  The description of her reaction to the rain falling made me smile. I could see her right there  And congratulations on all the ribbons, I could say she looks proud of herself!


She was very proud of herself! And it made me laugh watching her reaction. She's a very readable mare. She hides NOTHING. And thanks. No luck so far :sad: Nick went looking this evening but turned up nothing. I'm sick to my stomach about it.



Captain Evil said:


> @Tazzie I really hope you find your ring... I know it is only a symbol, but it's surprisingly emotional. One time I took mine in for cleaning and this pretty young thing behind the counter slipped it on and admired it. She's lucky she didn't go home with a black eye. And congrats on the ribbons, and the sweet videos of the kids! Big weekend!


I had a pretty big breakdown when he came home from looking and turned up nothing. I'm just so upset. I have a million things to do tomorrow too, and need to feed. Nick told me to take the metal detector out to see if I can find it. Not sure how much luck I'll have since he turned up nothing


----------



## JCnGrace

@*Tazzie* , we ate at the buffet and what I had was pretty good except desserts. Buffets never have good desserts! One of the restaurants closed up according to an employee (don't remember the name of it) and then there was a burger place. 

Awful about your wedding ring. Mine is getting worn thin because I never take it off and I need a new one but I know it's not going to be the same.

@*TimWhit91* , your little guy is just too cute in his high & tight. If you decide you don't like it though it will grow out soon enough.

@*Captain Evil* , congrats to your husband! One of these days we're going to see you two on the Nat Geo channel.

@*PoptartShop* , I have to hide them from hubby or I find them all over the house. LOL He's a note taking fiend.


----------



## JCnGrace

I forgot to tell you guys that A Dog's Purpose finally came out on Dish's PPV movies and if it's on your bucket list to see save your money and wait for it to come out on the regular channels. The beginning of it moved so slow I fell asleep. The book was so much better but that's usually my reaction when I read the book and then see the movie.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

@TimWhit91 your son is a wee charmer no matter what his hairstyle. Remember the saying, "the difference between a bad haircut and a good one is two weeks"!! If this is the shortest he has had it, that is what you are not sure about. I remember that with my youngest son!!! Sorry, for the life of me I can't remember your son's name and I'm sure I've read it.

I confess, I'm finding everything harder than I expected. But I'm moving forward slowly. Have returned to Taumarunui, there is still so much 'stuff' to sort out so it just makes sense to stay here a while to sort it. Have left Inca at sisters since grazing is not a problem and Inca needs to put on weight anyway. Have just sorted a reasonable little rental place and there is potential grazing nearby when I'm more sorted. Have my first job application in. Making enquiries about upgrading my lapsed Enrolled Nurse cert. But I frequently just want to go home *sigh*. My daughter has been great but looking forward to getting my own space with my own stuff around me. I just have to wait till the 19th - and that is the weekend I go up to Hamilton to babysit for eldest son LOL


----------



## TuyaGirl

@Captain Evil Wow, someday I will watch your husband on some nature series on TV and when you move into Azores I'll tell everyone my famous friends are moving in 
@JCnGrace I am yet to find a movie that is better or at least makes full justice to the book. I always get disappointed when I watch them after reading. The Hobitt was my last frustration. Wanted to see the talking animals 
@ShirtHotTeez always good to read you  That's the spirit: moving forward slowly but steady. Good to hear you found a place with the possibility of bringing Inca next to you, and I wish you the best of luck with the job application


----------



## 6gun Kid

@ShirtHotTeez glad you are slowly moving forward, keep on plugging away! It may not get easier, but the momentum will help it go smoothly.


----------



## PoptartShop

@Tazzie I hope you find the ring. :sad: I know you probably feel so empty without it. Ugh. Fingers crossed it turns up!!!!
@TuyaGirl I know, I hope you get out to the barn soon! :smile:
@Captain Evil that is GREAT! Wow! :mrgreen: So awesome and cool!! He's got some fame now! 
@ShirtHotTeez I hope you get the job, and continue to move forward. Onto bigger and better things. Glad to hear things are looking up for you, even though I know they can be hard. Keep your chin up! 
@TimWhit91 your son is adorable! Sooo cute. & his haircut isn't that bad, it'll grow back! 
@JCnGrace LOL. Yeah I heard that movie wasn't so good, and pretty sad...I was like...eh, not really interested in seeing it. But maybe I will check it out once it hits On Demand (free of course!) :lol:
I WANT TO SEE GUARDIANS OF THE GALAXY 2! Maybe this weekend...

I confess, I had a perfect peaceful ride last night. Just rode by myself (people were there but nobody was riding with me LOL) in one of the big fields. Cantered, felt the wind it was just so nice!  
Hoping to do it again tonight, but I also want to do some work in the arena. 

He was posing. :lol:


----------



## Tazzie

JCnGrace said:


> @*Tazzie* , we ate at the buffet and what I had was pretty good except desserts. Buffets never have good desserts! One of the restaurants closed up according to an employee (don't remember the name of it) and then there was a burger place.
> 
> Awful about your wedding ring. Mine is getting worn thin because I never take it off and I need a new one but I know it's not going to be the same.


Yeah, I hate buffet desserts. But the buffet itself was amazing. Least it was when it was the Horseshoe and hadn't been open a lot longer than a year!

Also, glad I'm not the only one disappointed by the movie. The book was phenomenal. The movie was horrendous and didn't follow it nearly close enough for my liking!

And yeah, it wouldn't be the same to replace it. I really just hope we find it :sad: Nick found a friend with a high tech metal detector to go look for it next week. But that's forever away :sad:



PoptartShop said:


> @Tazzie I hope you find the ring. :sad: I know you probably feel so empty without it. Ugh. Fingers crossed it turns up!!!!
> 
> I confess, I had a perfect peaceful ride last night. Just rode by myself (people were there but nobody was riding with me LOL) in one of the big fields. Cantered, felt the wind it was just so nice!
> Hoping to do it again tonight, but I also want to do some work in the arena.
> 
> He was posing. :lol:


I really do hope I find it. My finger really does feel very empty without it. I'm glad I still have my engagement ring, but I really miss my wedding ring :sad:

I'm glad you had a good ride though! Redz is so adorable!
@ShirtHotTeez, fingers crossed about the job! And living space! Will be nice to bring Inca home. We definitely miss chatting with you here, though we know how crazy your life is.
@TimWhit91, I think he's adorable! And hair does grow!

Anyway, no update on my ring. Nick went looking last night with his dad's metal detector, but came up empty. Had a massive breakdown over it. Tonight he's working and I have a disgusting amount of laundry and packing to do. Leaving for the horse show tomorrow night. Need to make my dessert for the party tomorrow night as well. Then showing Friday and Saturday. Hoping to have SOME down time Friday to rest up for Saturday. Saturday will be a LONG day, so will need energy!

Other than that, work is nutso just like normal. Barely any breathing room while here :lol:


----------



## Captain Evil

Another long day at work: trailered three boats, set up a mooring, and took a brother and sister out on the water to spread their father's ashes. Along the way we say these cuties:

















...and saw this fishing boat...









The chiropractor is coming to see Nemo tomorrow, and Nemo is solid mud, from hoof to forelock! I'm gonna try and have all my morning chores done by 6:00, so I can spend a good two hours cleaning up before she arrives at 8:30.

DH says, "8:30! 8:30!! The day is half gone by then! We can't be hanging around the house all day, we have to get to work! Maybe I'll start without you, and come back for you when you're done."

Oh brother!


----------



## JCnGrace

@ShirtHotTeez, putting one foot in front of the other will get you to where you need to be so you're doing good. Not that those steps aren't scary, nerve wracking, and lonely but we are with you in spirit and hoping for the best for you. Good luck on your job application!

@PoptartShop, peaceful rides are good for your soul.

@Tazzie, I got full before I could sample too much but I hit the Asian & Mexican sections of the buffet and then wanted to check out the regular food and the Italian but there was no where to put it. 

I bet you all are getting the idea that Chinese & Mexican are my favorites. Throw in an occasional pizza and I'd be in culinary heaven. LOL

@Captain Evil, so now I want a seal! My wish list for my imaginary exotic animal farm keeps growing.


----------



## Change

I haven't been riding since the "fall." Monday, the aches and pains that didn't bother to show up on Sunday came to visit with their entire families. I pretty much couch potatoed, although I woke up with the intention of taking Cally out to see if I can find Tango's missing rein. Then, around 3 I remembered I needed to go get hay, pellets, RB and dog and people food. Which meant unloading all of the above and putting it away. The good news is that the work evidently got blood pumping to the owie spots and they hurt a bit less when I was done (or the new aches just hid 'em). Then, of course work. And my new contacts are ready, so tomorrow after work I have to race to the Eye Doc's to pick them up and try them on. I might get home by 6. Friday it's supposed to rain, so it'll probably be Saturday before I ride again. It's Cally's turn, but I am planning on getting on Tango this weekend. I can't let his little hissy fit get under my skin. 
@Tazzie - I hope you find your ring!
@ShirtHotTeez - One step at a time, hon. One step at a time! And if you need to break down, scream, yell, rant, or just talk, you know we're all here for you!


----------



## JCnGrace

@Change, you'll likely be finding new ouchies everyday for about a week. Get some Epsom Salts and soak away in a hot as you can stand it bath.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

Thanks everyone.

@Captain Evil


> DH says, "8:30! 8:30!! The day is half gone by then! We can't be hanging around the house all day, we have to get to work! Maybe I'll start without you, and come back for you when you're done."


Good thinking DH


----------



## TuyaGirl

@PoptartShop Another beautiful picture of your boy  Glad you had a good ride.
@Captain Evil Oh my, the sweet seal! Look at those eyes! Looks like the cat of the movie Shrek  I hope all goes well with the chiro, is Nemo ok?
@Change I hope you feel better soon, so as when the weather improves you can hop on Cally. Or Tango. I understand the urge of riding him again, and really admire your will to do it because I am a chicken 
@ShirtHotTeez you're welcome! We're here for you 

The weather really is screwing things up. Awful rain showers keeping everything soaking wet. When I think it will finally stop BAM, another one comes. Arena will be miserable :-( I'm in a bad mood!!


----------



## PoptartShop

I confess, it looks like it's gonna rain today right when I get out of work. :icon_rolleyes: of course...sigh. Gonna rain thru Sunday it looks like. Hopefully it's wrong though, I hate missing a lesson! 

Thankyou!  

I did have another good ride last night. Did some no-stirrup work again so my thighs are killing me LOL.
@Captain Evil such cute pictures! Awwwww! Seals are just adorable. LOL that's funny, I hope Nemo gets all cleaned up! :lol: Your hubby is definitely an early riser!
@Change hope you feel better and the soreness goes away soon. :sad: Yay for new contacts!  That's definitely the right attitude, I'm sure you will have better rides this weekend! 
@JCnGrace LOL you love food just like me! Although I am not big on Chinese. But I do love pizza.....OMG pizza is life. :lol:
You always make me hungry every time I read your posts! So funny.
@TuyaGirl I know! Rain rain rain it looks like the next few days. :sad: Sigh...it's never in my favor.


----------



## carshon

I confess we had 1 1/2" of rain yesterday - that makes 5 total in the last 10 days. I am tired of mud!

Had to invite my Mom over for Mother's Day. I love my Mom but she is a classic narcissist and we don't really get a long well. No arguing (anymore) I just keep my distance. So riding for me that day will be cut short. Had to break the news to my family that my Mom and her cigarette smelling boyfriend are coming over for a cook out and they all were less than enthused. 

Supposed to start warming up - that will be nice as it has been a cool spring


----------



## cbar

I've been stalking and enjoy keeping up with everyone. 
@Change, let us know how your next ride on Tango goes. Hopefully he will be OK....no more shenanigans!!! 

I really hope you find your wedding ring @Tazzie. I've found in the past that when I stop looking for something is when it is unexpectedly found. Maybe that will happen for you. Sounds like you have a busy weekend - best of luck!! 

Not much going on in my world. I watched my hockey team get kicked out of the playoffs last night, so that kinda sucked. 

I did go riding the other night. Came across a very ballsy coyote - I'm thinking there might be pups around b/c I've never had a coyote come that close to me before. They don't scare me and it was interesting watching her. I plan to go riding again today, but think I might head down the road and try to get a bit more mileage in. 

I'm kind of done with work - it has felt like a rough week and my morale is going down the toilet. Kind of feels like it might be almost time to take some vacation days or something.


----------



## Tazzie

JCnGrace said:


> @[MENTION=27879]Tazzie, I got full before I could sample too much but I hit the Asian & Mexican sections of the buffet and then wanted to check out the regular food and the Italian but there was no where to put it.
> 
> I bet you all are getting the idea that Chinese & Mexican are my favorites. Throw in an occasional pizza and I'd be in culinary heaven. LOL


The Italian part was divine! When we went I had a sampling from pretty much everything. Helped I'd just had a baby :lol: more room to pack it in! Haha! But those are some of my favorites too, yum!



Change said:


> @Tazzie - I hope you find your ring!


I sure hope so. I hate having it gone. But I hope you feel a bit less achy today, and can get some ride time in this weekend!



cbar said:


> I really hope you find your wedding ring @Tazzie. I've found in the past that when I stop looking for something is when it is unexpectedly found. Maybe that will happen for you. Sounds like you have a busy weekend - best of luck!!


Ugh, I know. Hard to stop looking though. Stopping would mean all hope is gone. We shall see what happens next week. No chance to look this weekend. I did laundry from that night, and nothing miraculously appeared (I searched all the pockets and everything.) But thank you! I'm pretty excited about it!

I hear ya on the week though. So dang long. Hopefully you get some more ride time in!
@carshon, that doesn't sound pleasant. I love my mom and wish I could spend time with her Sunday. Sadly she's 7 hours north of me. Hopefully it goes smoothly at least :/
@PoptartShop, I sure hope it's wrong! Missing a lesson would be awful!! Ugh, tired of the rain! But yay for no stirrup work :lol:
@Captain Evil, love the pictures! Just so sharp and clear! Love them!

Today is my Friday, woo! I got a lot done last night including laundry, packing, and making an Oreo Cookie Cake. Yum! Leaving tonight for the show.

Then, tomorrow, I get to try out a Saddlebred :lol: my best friend wants me to show him this year haha! So we will see how that goes! Tomorrow we have Sport Horse In Hand, Trail in Hand, and *maybe* a halter class. I haven't decided on that one yet!


----------



## JCnGrace

@TuyaGirl, ever since I read your post a line from an oldie song keeps running through my head. "Gray skies are gonna clear up, put on a happy face" and that's all I can remember. LOL We had a thunder storm last night and I thought the poor dog was going to shake right out of his skin.

@Tazzie, good luck and have fun at your show!

@carshon, hope you have a pleasant as possible day with your mom. I have to bite my tongue a lot when I'm with mine and I still slip up every once in a while. I quizzed her extensively on her Mother's Day gift (flowers for her outdoor pots) as in type and color but even though she decided all that she'll still complain to one or more of my sisters/brother that they were not what she wanted. LOL

@PoptartShop, just wait until you hear about what we ate on Mother's Day. You'll have to wait until Monday though. 


Since most of you don't hang out here on the weekends I'll wish you all A VERY HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY :loveshower: in advance.


----------



## PoptartShop

Yeah, it's actually already raining. Sigh! Looks like it will the rest of the night. Grrrr. Might skip the barn tonight & just go home to relax...& I wanna spend some time with my two guinea piggies, they are so darn cute. 
I might help feed then go home, we will see how I'm feeling. The weather is gonna make me feel lazy LOL.

Aww lucky today's your Friday @*Tazzie* ! Good!! I hope the show goes well. OMG...riding a Saddlebred will be a fun experience. I've never ridden one before, definitely need to let us know how it goes. Gonna feel so different LOL.
Yayyy!!
@*cbar* that's nice you got a ride in! I've never seen a coyote in person before, only in movies. :lol: Yeah, I definitely understand that. I felt like that last week...like, just so done with it, need a getaway. But my bank account is like HA! :rofl:
@*carshon* awwww, well at least you won't have to deal with the guilt trip of not inviting her. Narcissistic people are so hard to get along with. :sad: I'm sure it's extremely hard because it's your Mom.  Hang in there...hopefully it goes by fast.
@JCnGrace mmmm can't wait to hear!  Happy early Mother's Day!!!

On Mother's Day I'm going to my parents for dinner as of every Sunday LOL but I do want to get some riding in that morning. Supposed to rain tonight/tomorrow/Saturday but I hope it's scattered & Sunday it's clear so I can ride...DEFINITELY will need my muck boots. Can't wait for more mud. NOT. :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## TuyaGirl

@carshon I feel you. In here parents switch positions and it's my father. I confess I barely talk to him although I see him almost everyday... *sigh* Good luck with bearing with her, hope all goes well and you are making your part. Just on a sidenote mother's day in here was last Sunday, I thought it was on the same day everywhere 
@cbar the coyote encounter must have been nice! Not much wildlife around here, maybe the ocasional fox (that unfortunately I only see when dead on the side of the road) and that's it. Hope you get to ride soon 
@Tazzie let us know how it went with the saddlebread and the show. Have fun, enjoy, and I hope your Izzie star gets a lot of ribbons - someday you will have to built a special room specifically to keep all of them 
@PoptartShop oh the rain, the rain!! At least you had the chance to ride yesterday, and helping at the barn is fun too 
@JCnGrace I don't know what song are you refering to, but sure made me smile  it's still raining here, the arena won't be soup, will be a whole ocean!! Can't help but be sad, I want to ride and also love to watch Tuya being so kind and well behaved with kids. I cannot see that hapening on the Birthday party, I guess it's somehow ruined... :-( just because here she is a couple years ago "on mission"


----------



## PoptartShop

I confess, I did just that...went right home after work & relaxed. :lol:

Tonight I AM going to the barn to get a good ride in.  Tomorrow it's gonna rain all day so I'm pretty sure the lesson will be cancelled. :sad: Grrr. Sunday looks nice too though so that's something! 
So much rain BUT my car is cleaner now. LOL so much bird poop was on it.
@TuyaGirl love the picture! Pretty horses! <3

HAPPY FRIDAY!!!!!


----------



## JCnGrace

I confess that I'm ready to go back to bed and I haven't been out of it very long. LOL


----------



## cbar

@JCnGrace, I hear you. I could totally crawl back to bed. 

I took the afternoon off yesterday, but unfortunately have to work all day today. I think I have lesson tonight, so at least that is something to look forward to.

I did go riding yesterday afternoon. I took Tiger on a 90 minute ride down the road. It was windy, but warm out. I hate the wind, but at least it kept the bugs away. 
@TuyaGirl - I also thought Mother's Day was the same everywhere. Weird!! LOL

Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## carshon

I confess I skipped a couple of hours of work this morning (benefit of working from home) and traded my Big Horn gaited saddle for a Tennessean saddle. I am super stoked to try out my new saddle! It is supposed to be glorious this weekend. I will mow for about 5 or 6 hours tomorrow and then ride Sunday before my Mom comes over!


----------



## Captain Evil

@carshon, that is so cool! Pictures! 

We are having a party tomorrow at our house on Poo Lagoon. A big box just arrived from UPS, and I am pretty sure it is the mannequin. 

There is a small island in the middle of Poo Lagoon, called Keister Island, and DH plans on putting the mannequin (dressed) on the island, and then see how many limbs people can shoot off with the potato slingshot. 

He has 5 boats in the Lagoon, one with an 8 horse outboard, and a tow behind ice cream maker. It worked pretty well last year, but it doesn't make a huge amount, so everybody brave enough to try it just gets a bite or two.


----------



## PoptartShop

@JCnGrace I can't WAIT to get in my bed tonight. Kinda not 'too' bummed my lesson will probably be cancelled tomorrow because of the rain...I will finally get to sleep in on a Saturday.  LOL.

I confess, my boss returned from Arizona sooner than I thought...ugh. Been so busy here today, but yet the time is going by so slow. :icon_rolleyes: 
1 more hour! Then barn/riding time! 
@cbar I hope you have a good lesson tonight! Sounds like a nice ride yesterday, definitely a plus with the wind keeping the bugs away. I hate bugs so much. :lol:
@carshon ooooh! That's awesome, definitely need to see pictures & you definitely need to let us know how it works out.  So exciting, a new saddle! 
@Captain Evil can I come to the party? LOL :lol: That sounds really cool! Ice cream maker???? Yeah...I definitely am on my way! :rofl: Have a good time!  That sounds like so much fun. I have terrible aim, I'd probably suck at that LOL.


----------



## JCnGrace

I confess that 23 years ago we gave my niece a gift that brought her tears of joy. That same gift is bringing her tears of sorrow right now because in a few more hours he will be euthanized. RIP Val, you've earned your place among the greats.


----------



## Change

@JCnGrace - I can't like your post re saying good-bye to your niece's horse. But a gift that brings 23 years of joy isn't a bad present. Hugs to you all.

I saddled up Cally Thursday night (since it was supposed to rain Friday) and went on a 'rein hunt.' She was pretty 'blah' about the whole deal until we got out to the cotton field and then it was like a switch got flipped and suddenly she was all about wanting to move out. That horse should have been born a walker instead of a quarter horse considering her favorite speed is trotting! So instead of sitting, I got to post. A lot. LOL. But - we got out to the old farmhouse and began tracking Tango's wild run for home. After a few passes between cotton stalks when I'd lose the trail, the rein was found! Cally is an awesome trail horse. She stands like a rock when I dismount/remount no matter where we are. She waited patiently while I collected the rein and shoved it in the pommel bag and remounted, then it was back to 'aw, Mom - let's trot!' At one point I asked her to lope and she popped her back end (not even really a buck) to let me know she didn't really want to - so I made her do it for a few strides anyway. Then, because we were headed home, I let her know that I'd accept a jog, but NO MORE TROTTING! All told, 3 miles in 30 minutes. Not too bad.

Yesterday I learned my granddaughter will arrive Memorial Day weekend, so I now have to scramble to get her room ready. Thought I had at least two additional weeks of procrastination before panic. Nope. ;-) 

It was supposed to rain Friday, and while the clouds looked like they were serious about it, none had fallen by the time I got home from work, so I spread some summer seed where the winter fescue is giving up, lit off the (huge) burn pile and picked about 1/2 the manure before it was time to feed. And - other than a few sprinkles, no rain. But. My collection of deadwood is now a pile of ashes (YAY!) which I can now add to the manure collection/ compost heap. This morning I'll spread more seed in the front (orchard to replace fescue), and finish the manure and ash removal while the ponies are eating breakfast. Then Tango gets to tote me around for a few hours. And, if I survive that, I may take Cally out for another spin! 
@Tazzie - good luck at the show this weekend. 

To everyone else - Happy Mother's Day!


----------



## JCnGrace

No regrets @Change, Val was to her what JC was to me and while it's hard letting them go, you wouldn't trade the years you had for anything. 

Sounds like Cally is getting over her buddy sour problems and is enjoying your outings. Have you been on Tango since your unplanned dismount? 

Granddaughter time, what fun! Do you spoil her as bad as we do our grandson? We're not as bad as we used to be now that he's older and busy so doesn't come to stay for long periods of time but I still make him his favorite foods when he comes for a weekend and grandpa takes him 4-wheeling and shooting. Much to my dismay I never could get him into the horses.


----------



## aubie

I have an utterly embarrassing confession. I watch Mountain Monsters. The most ridiculous nonsense ever put forth on television.


----------



## arabianrider00

aubie said:


> I have an utterly embarrassing confession. I watch Mountain Monsters. The most ridiculous nonsense ever put forth on television.


LOL!! I watch that show every week for the sole reason that it is so ridiculous it makes me laugh. I need some comic relief in my life :grin:


----------



## arabianrider00

aubie said:


> I have an utterly embarrassing confession. I watch Mountain Monsters. The most ridiculous nonsense ever put forth on television.


LOL!! I watch that show every week for the sole reason that it is so ridiculous it cracks me up. I need some comic relief in my life :grin:


----------



## JCnGrace

aubie said:


> I have an utterly embarrassing confession. I watch Mountain Monsters. The most ridiculous nonsense ever put forth on television.


I can't say a word, I watch Hoarders even though it horrifies me. I also always clean something out after watching so it does serve some good.


----------



## JCnGrace

I confess that my bathtub drain didn't just hack up a hairball tonight, it hacked up one big enough to be a whole cat. YUCK and GROSS, no wonder it had been draining slow.


----------



## aubie

It's so stupid funny. And I can't look away. And I'm not usury like that


----------



## JCnGrace

I've watched some of those shows before, not sure if was that one in particular. They are always so sure they're on the trail and they always scare themselves silly but the bigfoot, sasquatch, or whatever monster they're chasing always gets away. LOL


----------



## aubie

Yup it's one of those. But this one is off the charts ridiculous.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

Happy mothers day everyone.

So I spent mothers day attempting to remove the beast in the pic!! With help of course. So my grandson and the contractors two little kids are playing at monsters. The other parents thought it funny till I let slip that grandson was not playing monsters inc, more like Grimm (which DD & I have been doing a marathon on). Totally inappropriate for a 3yr old, I don't think they were terribly impressed!! But their little daughter does a really cute 'monster face' lol









It is putting up a valiant effort to remain in place. Could use a tractor. Hopefully tomorrow we will get it out. 


And it turns out that sisters DIL knows Inca. She was called Molly. . . and she is broken to harness. Bonus. She will remain Inca.


----------



## JCnGrace

Speaking of monsters...that's a heck of a stump to dig up @ShirtHotTeez!


----------



## TuyaGirl

@Captain Evil sounds like a lovely place! Hope you had fun and we will be waiting for the pictures 
@JCnGrace I cannot like your post about Val as well. This forum should have options like Facebook has, like sad, love, angry... But I totally agree that the joy they offer us while on this earth compensates the pain we feel when they leave us to run free somewhere else. I confess I like to think I'll meet them again, acts like a confort to my heart...
@Change good you found the reins! Once I had to drive down the road to search for a spur. The Sun reflecting helped me find it  And Cally was so good! Glad she offered you a good ride, sounds like she is overcoming the buddy sour phase? Btw Tuya's favourite pace on the trail is also the trot, and she flies! More than once I had a trail buddy cantering and Tuya passing them by easily trotting  I just love to do rising trot for extended periods.
@ShirtHotTeez that's great about Inca! Being harness trained is a plus! 

Hope everyone had a great weekend, and that some of you had the chance to ride. I didn't :-( The arena was actually not that bad, but this year BO's daughter invited a lot of her friends to come, and not only the usual kids. And they were histerycal teenagers!! Lots of skealing out loud, harsh hands, constantly kicking horses, not having a clue, basically. Horses were everywhere around the arena, but were very good by not throwing them down. I looked, cringed, and didn't put Tuya through it. She is very forgiving but I am not, lol! At some point it started to rain just a tiny bit and she, the glass made mare, threw a fit to come in. She almost dragged me when I was leading out. Silly princess 
The next day I knew it was the pilgrims last rehearsal, but they usually are done by around 11 am. Not this time. I waited. And waited. And waited some more. Usually on Sundays I have lunch with my parents, so could not wait forever. BO's son told me I could go in with Tuya and mix up with them, but they were practicing with a huge flag, it was very windy and two of the mares had already spooked a bit, so I didn't want to have the responsability of having fingers pointed at me in case Tuya did something. My mood started getting worst. And worst. And worst. To the point that when I left the barn I was like a time bomb. I needed to ride, and all the relaxation that comes from it, the feeling of a good ride is priceless, and now I have to wait a whole awful week to ride again!! I am not a happy camper today! Such a bad mood! 
On another note the Pope was in here this weekend and we won the eurovision music festival for the first time with a song that would fit a Disney movie and that I honestly still don't understand how it won. If you're curious just search for it, Salvador Sobral - Amar pelos dois. But yay!


----------



## TuyaGirl

And @Captain Evil I didn't forget the promise I made to you about the pictures. Still don't know the name of anything in english, but tried to put them in order. What you see holding the horses to the cart are car seat belts. They are adapted and actually used a lot around here with this purpose


----------



## TuyaGirl

And some more. It was very dark, hope it is somehow visible


----------



## carshon

I confess I rode in my new to me saddle yesterday and just am not sure what I think. The seat is most definitely roomier but the cantle is really low so I feel like I could slide out if we lunged up a hill. But my knees did not hurt - but the stirrups need to come up a notch and I was too lazy to do it. So my seat bones hurt today. And Oi! that saddle has a hard seat! More riding this week I hope. But of course we are expecting rain every day from Wed - Friday. No pics of the new saddle but it feet Tillie well and we had good sweat marks.


----------



## PoptartShop

@*aubie* never heard of that show, but maybe I'll check it out to get a nice laugh. :lol:
@*JCnGrace* I've watched Hoarders before, LOL it definitely creeps me out but it's entertaining at the same time. I'm so sorry to hear about Val. Sounds like a great horse. :sad: 
@*TuyaGirl* great photos!  Ugh, I hope you get to ride again soon. & those darn teenagers, what the heck?! :icon_rolleyes: No respect at all. LOL Tuya is definitely a princess. But she's gorg so she can be if she wants. 
@*carshon* ouch! Hard seat! I hope the saddle works out, but if not don't worry. It's hard to find a perfect saddle.  Hope you ride in it more this week so you can fix the stirrups & hopefully it works out!
Glad you had a good ride.  @Change Cally sounds like an awesome horse! <3

I confess, I had a lovely ride Friday, Saturday it rained so no lesson...but yesterday morning I FINALLY took Redz on a trail. He hadn't been on a trail in months, so I wasn't sure how he'd act. But he was GREAT! <3 Just us, nobody else went with me but I didn't mind because he really does best alone.
Didn't bring my phone (no pockets) so I didn't get any pictures in the saddle, but here he is being a goober...yes he has no teeth but he has the cutest gums. :lol: <3
I've mentioned it before, but he's had dental issues in the past & had to get them removed. He eats fine & is a happy boy! 

Then I went to my parent's, gave my Mom her gift (I just got her a card & some wine, I'm kinda on a budget sadly LOL) & it was a nice day. 
I washed my car too.
BEAUTIFUL weather this week...70-80's!!!  No rain! Planning on riding every day after work. Except today of course, I have the chiro.

Happy Monday...sigh.


----------



## JCnGrace

@TuyaGirl, what a bummer that you had your heart set on riding and then didn't get to because of all the activity. 

@carshon, give the saddle a chance. I prefer low cantles and they seem to be extremely hard to find on newer saddles so I think you hit the jackpot. Once you get used to the freedom of movement you might like it.

@PoptartShop, your weekend sounds good.


We had a good spread on Mother's Day. Smoked pork loin, garlic & cheese mashed potatoes, mac & cheese, green beans, several salads and several different deserts. All pretty tasty.

I'm left wondering if our family is getting ready to start on it's fifth generation. One of my great nieces looked like she had a baby bump but no one was mentioning it so I figured I better keep my mouth shut just in case she wasn't ready to announce it or she was just gaining a little weight and I'd hurt her feelings.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I confess that my 3rd and final year at uni is running me raggard


----------



## JCnGrace

I bet it is @Rainaisabelle. Getting through college in 3 years means you're taking on a hard load!


----------



## PoptartShop

My pictures didn't post. UGH. Here::x


----------



## aubie

I can see them and they are fantastic.


----------



## JCnGrace

LOL @PoptartShop, I love the one of him curling his lip. I can't believe he stays in such good shape with no teeth.


----------



## Tazzie

Hey guys! Looks like everyone had a great weekend! I noticed a lot of people saying they got to ride, yay! And others that had lovely Mother's Day! Woohoo!

We had a pretty awesome show! Had a few blips along the way, and a couple of friends that made me start drinking at 10 am (no joke; those of you on Facebook saw the pictures I was tagged in :lol. When you blow an extended trot AND a canter departure, it's clear that you are tense. Izzie only did what I asked of her, which in that class wasn't good. But our rides got better and better throughout the day! Ending with a reserve championship! Our in hand stuff was nice too, winning the Amateur to Handle class with a 79.6  AND we won high point trail in hand Half Arabian! WOOHOO!

This is Izzie with all of our goodies  the chair was the high point award!










The Saddlebred was... interesting. I do think it's good for me to ride different styles to gain more of an appreciation. He was a good boy, but I am SO not a confident rider on him!

This is Five'll Get You Ten aka Nifty!










I also got to ride my best friend's Five Gaited three year old  a friend of hers is going to show him Hunter Pleasure since she REALLY wanted to show at the show over Memorial Day weekend. I am totally in love with him! My friend is like "you need to try him, I promise you'll love him." His trot was good, but his canter.... wow! I had asked if I could ride him like I ride Izzie. Blair said yes :lol: so I did. Then she's like "Katie, you've collected my gaited horse!" He also had never ridden on a circle until I rode him on one :lol: I'd take him home in a heartbeat!

This is I'm Mayhem aka Hemi!










And video of our canter!






I also had a lovely Mother's Day with my family  we went on a bike ride and just enjoyed ourselves all day long!


----------



## Captain Evil

That looks so FUN!!


----------



## PoptartShop

@Tazzie Wow he is beautiful. I'm jealous you got to ride him! & my oh my is he one big 3-year old!  Aww! That's awesome. Congrats on the show too, so glad you had a good time!!!  Love all the awards & ribbons. Izzie & you always do so well!
Yay! So proud of you guys...& drinking at 10AM sounds like a fun time. :rofl: Sounds like me this morning, I totally needed one 2hrs into work. :lol:

Thanks guys.  Yeah, he eats with his lips mostly, it's quite cute. Like watching him graze is amusing. :lol: He gets it though! I am very fortunate he's in good shape since he is 24 & has no teeth LOL. Sucha goober.
I do have to be careful with harder treats though, like I have to cut an apple up real small but he can eat carrots & peppermints with no issues. 

I confess, this feels like the longest Monday ever.
Also...I'm wearing a brand new shirt...& I should've washed it before wearing it (I was feeling lazy) because I have super sensitive skin &...I HAVE BEEN ITCHING LIKE CRAZY ALL DAY. LOL. Ugh!


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

@carshon IME a hard saddle never gets soft. If possible see if you can try others and exchange it if you are not happy.
@PoptartShop love the pics


----------



## Captain Evil

The Poo Lagoon Party went pretty well! Lots of people, lots of stuff to do, and lots of delicious food! 

There were boats on the water...









Babies in boats...









Boat pile-ups...









Fishing with traps (the fish were put in a holding tank, and then let go)









Here is one of the fish: a red-bellied sunfish, I think. We caught a few kinds.









And, of course, shooting potatoes at the Mannequin.









You can see the potato flying through the air...

My nephew fired the most devastating shot:









Total destruction!

Then people began firing corn on the cob, onions, cans of beer, and even...









Personally, I think this went too far.


----------



## JCnGrace

Congrats to @Tazzie & Izzie for doing so well at their show! I don't know why but for the last couple of days when anyone posts a video I just get a black square and it never does post. I would have liked to seen yours so hopefully this new blip will straighten out soon.

Beautiful photography @Captain Evil! If I had even half your talent I might be able to take a decent picture.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@PoptartShop your comment on Tuya made me smile. Even BO says she earned some benefits because of her age and of who she is  BO was out with the driving horses and the girls when some rain drops started to fall. While the 3 horses were patiently tied and saddled waiting for them to come back Tuya was literally throwing a fit in her paddock like "mom! I feel it! It's raining get me out now"  I was going to ask about sweet Redz food, but you already answered. Does he eat grain? He looks terrific for his condition  And good he behaved like a champ on your trail ride around the neighborhood. I miss doing that.
@Tazzie congratulations once more! And omg those chestnut horses are just stunning! So tall, love love love  What a canter the 3 year old has! Glad you had good fun!
@Captain Evil sounds you had lots of fun too! Poor mannequin, ended broken and naked  lovely place to spend the day.
@carshon I would also give the saddle a second chance, maybe you get used to it?


----------



## PoptartShop

@ShirtHotTeez thank you! 
@Captain Evil that looks like it was so much fun. :smile: Looks like such a beautiful day, too! Yay!  & I agree- your photography is spectacular.
@TuyaGirl yes! He eats his grain & he can also eat alfalfa cubes (during winter), he DOES need his food a bit watered down though.  It can take him a little longer than most to eat, but he licks the bucket clean! :smile: I think he's learned that, he loves food &...teeth or no teeth he will EAT! LOL. Tuya is so cute, she's like me in the rain...GET ME SHELTER! :rofl:


----------



## PoptartShop

Double post...accidentally. :sad:

I confess, I forgot my lunch at home today...so...GREAT. :sad:


----------



## cbar

I love everyone's posts...but for some reason the like button isn't working for me. 

Really liked seeing all the pics - @TuyaGirl, @PoptartShop, @Tazzie & @Captain Evil. It's so much fun seeing your horses and your portion of the world!

poptart - red is such a cutie. And amazed he is in such good condition with no teeth. Does he have ALL of his teeth pulled? We had an old QH at my old barn that had that happen. He did quite well up into his 30's. 

tuyagirl - so fascinating how they hook those horses up. Seatbelts??! So cool.....that is something we would do out here (we are in red neck country). Anything that works right?? 

captain evil I absolutely love your photos. You take such great pictures. Looks like you had such a great day and a lot of fun. Hopefully someone was able to retrieve that child after being sent out on the sling shot...LOL. Too funny. 

tazzie, congrats on an amazing show. And no judgies from me - sometimes you just need to have a drink at 10am! The saddlebreds are gorgeous - look at those ears!!! 

As for me, my weekend was spent cleaning house, working on the fence and doing a whole lot of nada with the horses. I did have lesson with Amber on friday which went well. Although, by the time i got back, my tire on my truck was nearly flat. Thank goodness it didn't go flat while hauling the trailer!! I'm hoping to get out tonight for a short ride, but also need to get some grass cut too.


----------



## 6gun Kid

I confess that I am already over today. My horse tore up the fence, tore up the feed room and sample the rat poison. So I was up all night with him. Then as I finally get some sleep, work calls they need me to come cover a clinic (so much for a day off), and the criminal trial starts today, and the prosecutor thinks she will probably get probation, not prison. Ugh!


----------



## JCnGrace

PoptartShop said:


> Double post...accidentally. :sad:
> 
> I confess, I forgot my lunch at home today...so...GREAT. :sad:


That will give you an excuse to go to that place you like to eat. Can't remember the name because it's not a familiar place but I think it has something to do with sandwiches.


----------



## JCnGrace

6gun Kid said:


> I confess that I am already over today. My horse tore up the fence, tore up the feed room and sample the rat poison. So I was up all night with him. Then as I finally get some sleep, work calls they need me to come cover a clinic (so much for a day off), and the criminal trial starts today, and the prosecutor thinks she will probably get probation, not prison. Ugh!


RAT POISON? Nasty stuff, is he doing ok? Did the vet do anything to flush it out of his system? 

Sorry you have to work on what was supposed to be a day off, I can actually still remember how disappointing that is.


----------



## Tazzie

Captain Evil said:


> That looks so FUN!!


Oh it was! He is currently shod to help him rack better (he is five gaited and been shown that way), which is why his hind end isn't fully under him. But still! He's never been asked to do that! He was SOOO much fun!

Your party looked like it was a huge success! It looked like a bunch of fun!!



PoptartShop said:


> @Tazzie Wow he is beautiful. I'm jealous you got to ride him! & my oh my is he one big 3-year old!  Aww! That's awesome. Congrats on the show too, so glad you had a good time!!!  Love all the awards & ribbons. Izzie & you always do so well!
> Yay! So proud of you guys...& drinking at 10AM sounds like a fun time. :rofl: Sounds like me this morning, I totally needed one 2hrs into work. :lol:
> 
> Thanks guys.  Yeah, he eats with his lips mostly, it's quite cute. Like watching him graze is amusing. :lol: He gets it though! I am very fortunate he's in good shape since he is 24 & has no teeth LOL. Sucha goober.
> I do have to be careful with harder treats though, like I have to cut an apple up real small but he can eat carrots & peppermints with no issues.
> 
> I confess, this feels like the longest Monday ever.
> Also...I'm wearing a brand new shirt...& I should've washed it before wearing it (I was feeling lazy) because I have super sensitive skin &...I HAVE BEEN ITCHING LIKE CRAZY ALL DAY. LOL. Ugh!


I love them! And yeah, Hemi is a BIG boy! But truly the sweetest guy ever. I'd love a whole herd of Hemi's. Nothing phases him. Nothing. And thank you! It was a good show  everyone thought my drinking so early was hilarious. The first guy tagging me in pictures on Facebook was the one in charge of the show. Clearly he wasn't upset that I was drinking :lol:

And Redz is so adorable, teeth or no teeth! Good think he loves his food!!

Hopefully your itching is gone today, and you got your favorite sandwich since you forgot your lunch!



JCnGrace said:


> Congrats to @Tazzie & Izzie for doing so well at their show! I don't know why but for the last couple of days when anyone posts a video I just get a black square and it never does post. I would have liked to seen yours so hopefully this new blip will straighten out soon.
> 
> Beautiful photography @Captain Evil! If I had even half your talent I might be able to take a decent picture.


Thank you! And that's strange... here's the link, maybe this will work better? ETA, ugh, it won't remove the embed 








TuyaGirl said:


> @PoptartShop your comment on Tuya made me smile. Even BO says she earned some benefits because of her age and of who she is  BO was out with the driving horses and the girls when some rain drops started to fall. While the 3 horses were patiently tied and saddled waiting for them to come back Tuya was literally throwing a fit in her paddock like "mom! I feel it! It's raining get me out now"  I was going to ask about sweet Redz food, but you already answered. Does he eat grain? He looks terrific for his condition  And good he behaved like a champ on your trail ride around the neighborhood. I miss doing that.
> 
> @Tazzie congratulations once more! And omg those chestnut horses are just stunning! So tall, love love love  What a canter the 3 year old has! Glad you had good fun!
> 
> @Captain Evil sounds you had lots of fun too! Poor mannequin, ended broken and naked  lovely place to spend the day.
> 
> @carshon I would also give the saddle a second chance, maybe you get used to it?


Thank you! And yes, they are awesome! I have video of me riding Nifty, but.... it's rated PG-13+ due to my initial reaction to riding a Park horse :lol:



cbar said:


> I love everyone's posts...but for some reason the like button isn't working for me.
> 
> Really liked seeing all the pics - @TuyaGirl, @PoptartShop, @Tazzie & @Captain Evil. It's so much fun seeing your horses and your portion of the world!
> 
> poptart - red is such a cutie. And amazed he is in such good condition with no teeth. Does he have ALL of his teeth pulled? We had an old QH at my old barn that had that happen. He did quite well up into his 30's.
> 
> tuyagirl - so fascinating how they hook those horses up. Seatbelts??! So cool.....that is something we would do out here (we are in red neck country). Anything that works right??
> 
> captain evil I absolutely love your photos. You take such great pictures. Looks like you had such a great day and a lot of fun. Hopefully someone was able to retrieve that child after being sent out on the sling shot...LOL. Too funny.
> 
> tazzie, congrats on an amazing show. And no judgies from me - sometimes you just need to have a drink at 10am! The saddlebreds are gorgeous - look at those ears!!!
> 
> As for me, my weekend was spent cleaning house, working on the fence and doing a whole lot of nada with the horses. I did have lesson with Amber on friday which went well. Although, by the time i got back, my tire on my truck was nearly flat. Thank goodness it didn't go flat while hauling the trailer!! I'm hoping to get out tonight for a short ride, but also need to get some grass cut too.


Thank you! And haha, yes!! Sometimes it's necessary!! The Saddlebreds are something else. Both total gentlemen  and both sane!



6gun Kid said:


> I confess that I am already over today. My horse tore up the fence, tore up the feed room and sample the rat poison. So I was up all night with him. Then as I finally get some sleep, work calls they need me to come cover a clinic (so much for a day off), and the criminal trial starts today, and the prosecutor thinks she will probably get probation, not prison. Ugh!


Yikes!! Is he ok?? That's scary!! Sucks you have to work on top of it all too :sad:

Ugh, I spent all night cleaning and doing laundry. Going to be rewarded by getting to ride tonight. My one chance to do so. Tomorrow will be the rest of house chores and packing for my brother's wedding. It's on Friday!


----------



## PoptartShop

@6gun Kid hope he's okay. :sad: Ugh. Not a good time for you right now at all. Hope everything is alright.
@Tazzie thank you.  Yeah, I ended up getting Wawa. So I'm satisfied LOL. Gonna have to burn it off with some no-stirrup work later. :lol:
Getting to ride tonight will be AWESOME!!! Yay!!!   
@JCnGrace he still has his molars I believe, but he may need them pulled eventually, not sure. Poor guy hasn't had the best luck with teeth LOL. I got Wawa. Mmmm. :smile: Eating now!

I confess, can't wait to ride tonight...it's like 70 degrees, PERFECT WEATHER!!!!!!!!! Yippee!!!


----------



## aubie

I confess to wanting to hear about it and seeing more pictures. Just love that horse.


----------



## 6gun Kid

JCnGrace said:


> RAT POISON? Nasty stuff, is he doing ok? Did the vet do anything to flush it out of his system?
> 
> Sorry you have to work on what was supposed to be a day off, I can actually still remember how disappointing that is.


 We don't actually think he ingested any, we think he tasted one and spit it out. My wife was able to pretty much fully reconstruct the 1"x 1" brick. We fed him several handfuls of alfalfa pellets. Apparently the poison affects the vitamin K, and alfalfa is full of vitamin K. So, it has been a wait and see. But, since it happened before 6 o clock last night, and he was fine at 7 am I am thinking it is ok.


----------



## PoptartShop

Aww thanks @aubie!  I'll be sure to take some...I have a problem, I seriously take pictures every time I see Redz. LOL. :lol: 

Glad he seems okay @6gun Kid...I hope it stays that way. Ugh! :sad: He probably did spit it out, it doesn't sound very appealing at all! Whew.

17mins left of work...then barn time!


----------



## JCnGrace

Good to hear @6gun Kid!


----------



## JCnGrace

I confess that if I was a cat I would be dead. Someone will resurrect a long dead post that I've never read and as I'm going through it and see some posters were banned it drives me crazy wondering why. 

I confess that I'm sick of having to be left handed and wondering how much longer the docs, therapists etc...are going to keep jacking around "trying" things before they finally do an MRI or whatever needs to be done to figure out what is wrong with my right arm. Hay and poop season is here and I need it! Not sure how much good it would be though because my right bicep is gone and all I have is a bat wing that hangs down when I lift my arm up. LOL


----------



## PoptartShop

@JCnGrace oh no. :sad: I hope you get an MRI soon! Ugh. Surprised none of them have offered that, there better be a doctor somewhere who will. Sure you are dying to know WHAT is going on ya know?!

I confess, yesterday's ride was pretty much perfect. LOL. Redz was in such a good mood. We cantered the field, then did some work in the arena. Probably going to do the same tonight. My thighs sure are killing me!


----------



## JCnGrace

Well, you know how insurance companies are these days, you have to start at the bottom and work your way up. You'd think they'd realize in the long run it would be less expensive to get right to the heart of the matter.


----------



## Tazzie

Ugh, hope you figure it out @JCnGrace! That just doesn't sound pleasant! And I am the same way! There was another poster I followed who had fertility issues. I always wondered why she suddenly was banned. But, I never ask since I don't want to be nixed myself :lol:
@PoptartShop, yay for a good ride! What a good boy!! I hope tonight is as wonderful!

I had a pretty good ride, once I caught my high spirited animal. She clearly wasn't tired at all from this weekend :lol: it was HOT, and she sweated in all the appropriate places. I was pleased! Also ran and picked up Kaleb's tux for my brother's wedding. The arms need to be hemmed a bit, but that will be done tomorrow before the rehearsal. Wedding Friday!

Tonight I'm getting my nails done, last minute errands, more laundry/cleaning, and packing! Woo!


----------



## Horse77199

I went through a period that I lost my spark for the horses. Which for me, any of us probably, was a really big deal. But between working with not so great horses and mules at my ranch job and then having to work my spook of a horse, riding stopped being fun. It was never relaxing anymore. After several years of not riding I'm getting back in the sadddle and enjoying every minute of it. The fire is back in me and that makes me happy


----------



## cbar

@PoptartShop, glad you and Redz had a great ride. I did not get to go riding yesterday as I hoped - it ended up getting very windy & rainy out. Maybe tonight, but it is still very dreary out there. I don't mind riding in a bit of rain, but no deal if it is windy AND rainy.
@Tazzie, you are always on the go!! Hope the wedding is fun this weekend!! Quite a few years ago I had so many weddings to go to...and now, nothing. It would be kind of fun to get dressed up and socialize with people. 
@JCnGrace, I can imagine dealing with the insurance company is a headache (Heck, I work for an insurance company...LOL - auto insurance though). I can imagine you are pretty frustrated. I thought you had some physio exercises to do - are they helping at all?? Do you think you will need surgery?? It sucks when it feels like things are out of your control and others are dragging their feet. 

Welcome @Horse77199 - glad you are back riding again and enjoying it. I know what that feels like, and it's always nice when you find your way back. 

I am so SLOW at work today that this day is just going to drag by.


----------



## PoptartShop

Gonna be HOT tonight here too, @*Tazzie* . Going up to 90F today. :O 
LOL, Redz is gonna be sweaty too! Glad you had a good ride.  So funny how much energy she has hahaha. Ahhh so exciting! Weddings sound so awesome...I've sadly never been to one, but I hope I do someday. My cousins need to find their soulmates & get married already. :lol: They think I'm going to be the one to get married first...I'm like HA LOL I don't even have a boyfriend bahaha. No rush!
I've sadly been to funerals but no weddings. Ugh!

Ooooh sounds nice!  Gonna have fresh nails!
@cbar I hope you do get a ride in tonight. Ugh, the rain really sucks. :sad: Rained so much here last week, I agree rain PLUS wind??? Like no thank you!

Slow at my office too...I'd rather be outside enjoying the sun. Wishful thinking!


----------



## Tazzie

@Horse77199, welcome! I'm glad you found your way back! I have days where I kind of just don't want to, but glad I push myself to go. Glad the spark is back 
@cbar, no joke. I feel like I barely have time to sit down anymore! So much to do!! We go to A LOT of weddings a year. I'm talking 3-6+ a year. CRAZY. I'd gladly trade and let you go :lol:
@PoptartShop, yuck! I hate high heat. 70's is perfect :lol: and oh yeah, she's an energizer rabbit haha! I'm quite tired of weddings :lol: after my brother's wedding, you're welcome to take my place at weddings :lol:

And slow here too. Thinking I'm going to start job searching. LOVE my job, but I'm a contractor here, and it sounds like they want to phase contractors out starting in July. I hate thinking of leaving and dumping all my projects on the girls I work with, but I can't be at a place that has sketchy stability. I just can't do it.


----------



## JCnGrace

Horse77199 said:


> I went through a period that I lost my spark for the horses. Which for me, any of us probably, was a really big deal. But between working with not so great horses and mules at my ranch job and then having to work my spook of a horse, riding stopped being fun. It was never relaxing anymore. After several years of not riding I'm getting back in the sadddle and enjoying every minute of it. The fire is back in me and that makes me happy


Welcome, and thank you for sharing your experience. I'm still hoping my spark comes back.


----------



## JCnGrace

@cbar, I do go to therapy 2 X per week and have exercises I do here at home twice a day. Some days are better than others, yesterday was a bad one so I was being a whiney brat. The therapist has this thing she uses to test your grip strength. First day of therapy my grip strength in my left hand was 72 pounds, my right 39 pounds. According to her I probably had a little better grip with my right hand vs left pre-injury since that's my dominant side. She tested my strength again today for the second time, no improvement which is frustrating to say the least since I'm on my 3rd week of therapy, 5 weeks post-injury. At each session she usually adds another exercise for me to do at home plus I get an ultrasound treatment on my arm. I go back to see the orthopedic surgeon on the 31st and I don't know what he'll want to do next.

I'm not really having to deal with my insurance company though, that's just what the medical professionals say when you ask them why they don't go ahead and do an MRI instead of an x-ray. Might be an excuse so they can drag it longer for themselves, who knows? LOL My insurance is pretty cut and dried, I have to meet my deductibles first, then they pay 80% until I hit the maximum out of pocket and then they pick up 100%. Needless to say, I'm probably going to hit my maximum quite soon.


----------



## JCnGrace

@Tazzie, I don't blame you in the least bit for looking for a more secure job. It's why I spent my working career in banking even though the pay wasn't great. Good benefits and I always knew my job was still going to be there the next day.

@PoptartShop, does your family bug you about finding a man and settling down? Mine was awful about it, while I was pretty happy living the single life. Don't know why some folks seem to be so concerned about other folks' marital status. Dad was worse than mom and he didn't really say anything directly to me but he would tell mom and then she'd relay his "worries". LOL Wasn't like I was living at home and still on their dime so I don't know why he was so concerned.


----------



## carshon

Lots of storms here last night. Neighbors tree fell on our pasture fence. Centaur fence held up like the commercial shows! Tree never hit the ground. Fence held it up. fence post is broke but fence is not. Now to get lazy neighbor to get tree off fence, he is not the most motivated individual.

I confess- I don't think I will get much riding done this weekend. Supposed to rain and that will put me behind in mowing


----------



## PoptartShop

@JCnGrace yeah, they don't really pressure me. I know they want me to be happy with someone but they always say 'you're only 25, it'll happen' so they're OK with me being single. Right??? I've been single for like 7 years LOL. I've dated, but it just never works out/the guys are d-bags so I'm like screw it! 
@carshon oh no about the tree. :sad: Ugh. I hope they get it off the fence. 
Stupid rain...you need some sunshine...it's 90F here again today, you can take some LOL.

I confess, I did ride last night even though it was hot again. Just took Redz on a nice trail, by myself!  He was so good. I did bring my phone so I could take some pictures. 

Rinsed him off afterwards he was happy!


----------



## Change

Wow! It's been a busy week for all of you!
@carshon - you might want to invest in one of those strap on seat cushions for the hard seat. It will also help if you have a tendency to slide around.
@JCnGrace - dang - sorry you're having so much trouble with your arm. Hope they figure out what's going on and get you fixed!
@PoptartShop - I've been single almost as long as you've been alive! LOL! I figure at my age, the only reason to get married is if the man has lots of land and $$$ so I can retire and play with horses. Haven't found that guy yet. 
@ShirtHotTeez - it's so cool that Inca is broke to pull. Will you be trying a set up like @TuyaGirl's BO uses? LOL. I think my sister would be horrified to see horses hitched like that! 

I rode Tango on Mother's Day. He was being a total brat. I'm pretty sure it is because I was using a different bit (was too lazy to swap reins on his normal bit, so just used a different bridle with a thicker O-ring snaffle). We were only out for about 45 minutes and went about 3 miles but a lot of that was doing circles since he felt he could set the pace instead of listening to me. He'll be ridden again this weekend, but I think I'm going to throw the monster roping saddle on him (and get his usual bit back into his mouth). And he's going to get WORKED. We may not have a pleasant trail ride, but I am going to find a flat area where I can work on basic stuff - like 'listen to me and do as I ask' - lots of circles, transitions, stop and go's, etc. After that, I'll saddle up Cally for a nice, pleasant ride. Hah. I love training my babies, but I also sometimes expect too much of them too soon and then have to go back and fill in the holes.


----------



## PoptartShop

@Tazzie I also agree, it's best to keep your options open & have something steady!  Job hunting will be tedious but you will find something good!
@Change LOL that's my dream! :lol: Ahhh where is he? Hahaha. Yeah, I'm in no rush to get a boyfriend. I'm so busy with work/the barn so I have zero time for anyone lol.
Aww, sorry about Tango being a little brat! So annoying when they get in moods like that. Maybe he was like uh, what kinda bit is this??? :lol: That's good you are going to work him this weekend & keep at it. Can't let him win that's for sure! :smile: He better be ready to WORK.
& a ride on Cally will give you a good break! 

I confess, my boss finally put the AC on because it's 90F & I was starting to sweat. :lol:


----------



## JCnGrace

@carshon, so glad you only have to deal with a broken fence post, sometimes those straight line winds can cause almost as much damage as a tornado.

@Change, those youngsters seem to like to wait until you're nice and relaxed and confident in them and then throw you for a loop. LOL You get him through this bratty phase and then hopefully he'll be done with his rebellion and become the nice, steady ride he started out as being.

@PoptartShop, 90 degrees inside? I'd be dying. I keep catching hubby turning the thermostat up to 76 and if he doesn't stop it I'm going to gorilla glue the button.


----------



## PoptartShop

NO not inside LOL, I meant outside but it was at least 80 in here before he put the AC on. Having the windows open wasn't helping, there's zero breeze aha @JCnGrace. :lol:


----------



## Jamesstephens2014

I have had a quick flick through this and got a question.... riding in a sports bra and it pops open...??!!!!! Wtf lol is that actually a common occurrence.


----------



## JCnGrace

Jamesstephens2014 said:


> I have had a quick flick through this and got a question.... riding in a sports bra and it pops open...??!!!!! Wtf lol is that actually a common occurrence.


I've never had one pop open while riding but I have had them get snagged on the saddle horn while going up steep hills. That's always interesting. LOL


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

I confess I can't wait for grandson to go to bed tonight. He has yelled all day, and some of it could have been stopped with one swat to the rump. Mind you, when he ran up the drive and straight into the back of the car, it was not surprising he yelled then!!!

Got keys to house today 

Eldest sons fishing trip cancelled due to rough seas 

Moving in next two days !! Going to be fun, I hurt my back a few days ago and living on codeine or tramadol!!


----------



## JCnGrace

LOL, I understand @ShirtHotTeez, my grandson was lucky he made it through his terrible ones (year old). The saying is "terrible twos" but he was fine then. His mom was fortunate that she had me and her sister to turn to because we'd each keep him until we couldn't stand it anymore and then pass him on to the next one in line. Thank goodness he doesn't remember any of it and grew up to be a fine young man. Well, so far anyway, he gets his driver's license in a couple of months so we'll have to see how he does with more freedom. 

Moving + bad back does not = fun! Are you moving back to your old house?


----------



## TuyaGirl

@Horse77199 Hi and welcome! Glad the spark came back, for what I understood maybe you were stuck with difficult horses and now that you are back you found a good mount? Sometimes it's all it takes! 
@6gun Kid scary situation! Glad to know your horse is ok.
@PoptartShop Awww the place where you ride is so pretty! Redz is such a good old boy!  It's really hard for me to take pictures like that because my phone does not fit in my pockets. Plus when I am on the trail I like to have a little hold of the reins, even they are loose, just in case something happens, and as I am not the most graceful person I can imagine myself dropping the phone 
@Change yup, BO has some ******* on him, but let me tell you that alnost everyone in this part of the world drives horses like that. It's very simple and effective, horses travel with horse collar attached to the cart , no need of more tack. BO has the full harness set, that only uses occasionally on special occasions. I am not into driving so I never suspected of anything wrong, appart from finding funny the use he makes of the seat belts  I'll add a ramdom picture, same principle.
Apparently Tango had an opinion about the bit  I hope your next ride goes more smoothly, you have the heart and the courage to work through it.
@carshon and @cbar I hope the weather around there improves, rain and wind is no fun. And keeps you off riding, which is... Well... Crap!
@JCnGrace I hope you start seeing some improvement soon.

This week has been crazy at work, so if I missed someone I am sorry. I've been testing a new working method in adata base and all I find is errors!! So annoying! 
Yesterday was the museum day and as it was for free I went to the national antique art museum during lunch time. I love most of the paintings, especially Bosch's one. I wish I could have spent the rest of the afternoon in there.
And I took a lot of pictures, some I will share with you. On the first one if you look closely you can see a horse kicking another in the background 
Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## cbar

Yay- Friday!!!! Of a long weekend, even better! Does everyone get a long weekend? We call it May long weekend up here, but the holiday is Victoria Day - might be a Canadian thing?? Memorial Day next week might be the US holiday? 

Anyway... @PoptartShop, you have some beautiful trails to ride on!! I'm so jealous. Do you have a lot of options of where to trail ride where you are? 

Beautiful pictures @TuyaGirl. 
@carshon, glad you got tango working, and he will come around. Maybe a couple schooling lessons will get his brain back? 
@ShirtHotTeez - congrats on the house!! Where are you moving to? Will you have Inca with you? Sorry to hear about the bad back - that does not sound like fun when you have to move!! 

My week has been alright. The weather has drastically improved! Wed I took Tiger for a short ride in the evening and last night I did some trailer loading training with Amber. I have lesson with Amber tonight, then tomorrow I'm meeting some ladies in a nearby town to head West (towards the mountains) to go for a trail ride!! I'm so friggin excited!!! I've never met these ladies (just through a FB group), so I hope they are fun. Regardless, I'm just happy to be heading out there. 

I think we will be planting the garden on Sunday - which is fun, but b/f can be such a control-freak about it that we often end up fighting. LOL. 

I second finding a man with money and land!!! (And good looks and charm wouldn't hurt either)


----------



## TuyaGirl

Jamesstephens2014 said:


> I have had a quick flick through this and got a question.... riding in a sports bra and it pops open...??!!!!! Wtf lol is that actually a common occurrence.


Well sounds like you've read my post  Only hapenned once and it was hard to close it again without being noticed (I could not dismount and was away from the barn). No need to say I never took it to the barn again 

@JCnGrace ahah, that bra stuck situation must have been funny though. I've read somewhere about bras getting stuck on saddle horns when dismounting. We don't have such saddles but I am so clumsy I would be a good candidate for that. When riding on a portuguese saddle getting off is an adventure. My legs always get stuck in the back because I am used to my low cantle english saddle and I don't raise my leg enough. That was confusing to explain, oh well... 

@cbar I sent you good vibes for the weather to improve  Good you got the chance to ride Tiger and work with Amber. And have fun on your trail ride!

@ShirtHotTeez congratulations! As always wishing you all the best 

I worked so hard to get the work done I am dizzy... I don't earn enough for this crap. So in need of the weekend. And so jealous for the ones that are having 3 days off


----------



## cbar

I just realized I tagged the wrong person in my post. Meant @Change, not carshon...oops!!! I guess I was just so excited about it being Friday I was typing too fast! 

Yes, thank you for the good-weather-vibes tuyagirl!!! I appreciate it. Although, it has been beautiful all day while I've been stuck inside working, but can see some storm clouds brewing to the west. That's how it is around here though.


----------



## PoptartShop

@ShirtHotTeez that's exciting, glad to hear! :smile: I hope the move goes smoothly!! Things are looking up for you!
@JCnGrace Omg ouch that's gotta hurt! LOL. Sometimes my bra straps fall down when I ride, it's super annoying...I need to invest in another sports bra. The one I have is kinda old. It'd prob pop open. :rofl:
@TuyaGirl aww thank you.  I didn't have pockets either...I slid it in my hip, I was only walking so I figured I could risk it. :lol: Surprised I didn't drop it LOL. Aww, the museum looks like fun!  Nice photos!!! I wanna go! 
@cbar thank you.  Locally there's a few right near the barn so I can just go to them through the neighborhood. But Fair Hill is also closeby.  I'm happy the weather improved for you & you got to ride. :mrgreen: The trail ride will be fun too, you deserve it!!! 

I confess, today's been a SUPER BUSY Friday. I'm glad it's Friday though. Tonight, going on another trail with Redz because everyone's gonna be in the arena prepping for the show (which I'm not doing, explained above because my parents won't be there, they leave for their cruise tomorrow!).  My drill show is June 10th anyway.
But, after that...grocery shopping. Then, tomorrow I'm going to ride Redz after the show around 3/4PM then help feed. 
Going down to the 70's this weekend, so that'll be nice. So sick of this humidity! Not ready for summer yet. :lol:


----------



## SwissMiss

TuyaGirl said:


> When riding on a portuguese saddle getting off is an adventure. My legs always get stuck in the back because I am used to my low cantle english saddle and I don't raise my leg enough. That was confusing to explain, oh well...


Nah, I know _exactly _what you mean! I rode for 2 years in English saddles only and then got this one :smile:

For me the main problem was getting _on_ the horse though, without bumping my knee on the cantle:eek_color:
Luckily my mare is a Saint and stands rooted to the ground until I clamber aboard, lol.


----------



## JCnGrace

Interesting saddle @SwissMiss, what is it? Do you ride with no stirrups? NICE HORSE!


----------



## SwissMiss

@JCnGrace, it's a Peruvian saddle; the comfiest thing I have ever sat in, but it is a pain to tack up: saddle pad, leather saddle pad, saddle, stirrups and seat cushion (for longer rides) - takes me forever, lol.
The above pic was taken with the bare minimum of the saddle to see if it fits. Riding with no stirrups???? Not if I don't have to, lol.

Here's a "complete" one without the cushion:








And thank you for your kind words for my furball. Love how she looks in winter time!


----------



## JCnGrace

It does look comfy. Almost like a cross between an aussie and a bareback pad. Is the seat hard? Do you have as close of contact as it looks?


----------



## Jamesstephens2014

Those of you dreaming of a single man with land need look no further  

As a single young farmer with his own farm let me assure you that it is not the life you all imagine. I was extremely lucky to inherit my farm and not be shadowed by a mortgage but it is a tough living with long hours and lots of stress. Don't get me wrong I consider myself very lucky indeed but it isn't free money!!


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

Thanks for your encouraging words everyone. I am following all your posts though I havent commented much. Partly because I still have issues remembering a thought one moment to the next!!

I can't move back to old house, can't manage the rent on my own and don't want boarders. I am getting a two bedroom rental 5kms from daughters place, she is Taumarunui and I am at Manunui. Havent got Inca with me yet, but there appear to be options for grazing. Checking out getting a job first, even part time. Looking forward to my own space. Meant to start moving today (saturday) but it has been the wettest day in a couple of weeks, wouldn't you know it. Will have to start tomorrow, rain or not.

Just saw a post on fb earlier, someone looking for a english trekking saddle for her hubby (so she doesn't have to share her jumping saddle lol) and someone offered a 'bareback' brand saddle for $200. I know they can go new for 1000-1200 so have asked for first dibs if the original poster not interested. fingers crossed!!

So I nearly forgot to say its been a Grimm day all day. . . as in watching several episodes of Grimm in front of fire LOL


----------



## JCnGrace

Good luck getting the saddle @ShirtHotTeez!

I always look forward to updates from you but understand you have much more on your mind right now than chit chat and that's perfectly ok.


----------



## Tazzie

@JCnGrace, I hope your arm heals! I know exactly what gripper test you're talking about as they did that with me when I destroyed my arm a few years ago. Hopefully they just do an MRI already!
@Change, naughty boy! I hope your rides go better this weekend!
@PoptartShop, those trails look amazing! So much fun!
@ShirtHotTeez, yay for your own space! How exciting!

Sorry if I missed anyone! Was watching the Preakness at the same time, so while I read all of them.... I don't remember who all posted :lol:

But good news!!

*THEY FOUND MY RING!!!!!*

I'm so excited!! Just in time for my brother's wedding too! I was relieved!

My brother's wedding was absolutely perfect and my kids did their job dutifully  I was VERY proud!

Now tomorrow I'm chopping all my hair off and dying it! The top layer will be more reddish brown than this picture, but this is to give you an idea. I've never done something crazy like this, and figured now is the time as I turn 30 in just over a month :lol:


----------



## JCnGrace

AWESOME news about your ring @Tazzie! The picture of your kids is just darling! Are you doing the blue & purple to your hair too? You gotta post a pic of that.


----------



## JCnGrace

I confess that just when I think one of my appliances is on it's last leg and I'm FINALLY going to get a new one, hubby fixes it. LOL Today it was the dryer with the whole front end almost falling off. So then we were trying to figure out how old the dang thing is and I'm pretty sure that while the washer is newer that the dryer was hubby's before we moved in together which makes it pre 1993. Even at that all the others were bought in '99 when we moved to our current place. Only the TV in the living room is fairly new at only a couple of years old. Not that any of them look bad I just want new ones. I mean how nice would it be to be able to put the softner in at the beginning so that you didn't have to listen for the rinse cycle? And how about the dryer not taking an hour or more to get the clothes dry? A dishwasher that you didn't have to wash the dishes before putting them in there? The fridge and stove are fine but if all the other things are shiny and new then they need to be too, right? LOL Actually I'd rather have the stove I had pre hubby as it was one of those old fashioned ones that had 2 ovens side by side but the one was a warming oven and then a separate broiler and you had to use a match to light them. Those things are back in style for country kitchens and worth a fortune if they work.

Anyway the good thing that came out of all of that is hubby cleaned behind and under the dryer while he was at it so he got brownie points today.


----------



## Tazzie

@JCnGrace, I am doing all those colors! I want blue to be the more dominant color in my hair, but it'll be crazy colors! I plan to have Nick take before and after pictures  my hair is pretty long right now, and will be donating it to Children With Hair Loss (Locks for Loves sells their wigs, and I've always disliked that). So I'll be sure to post pictures, hopefully this evening!

And thank you  they were SOO good! I was VERY proud of them! My biggest fear is they were going to stop at the top of the aisle and not move. My husband sent them down the aisle before returning to his seat, so that helped. They also got their dollar from uncle Troy, and a tractor mommy bought and had in their seats 

I'm also SO thankful my ring was found! I was certain it wouldn't be found for a long time :sad:


----------



## Tazzie

JCnGrace said:


> I confess that just when I think one of my appliances is on it's last leg and I'm FINALLY going to get a new one, hubby fixes it. LOL Today it was the dryer with the whole front end almost falling off. So then we were trying to figure out how old the dang thing is and I'm pretty sure that while the washer is newer that the dryer was hubby's before we moved in together which makes it pre 1993. Even at that all the others were bought in '99 when we moved to our current place. Only the TV in the living room is fairly new at only a couple of years old. Not that any of them look bad I just want new ones. I mean how nice would it be to be able to put the softner in at the beginning so that you didn't have to listen for the rinse cycle? And how about the dryer not taking an hour or more to get the clothes dry? A dishwasher that you didn't have to wash the dishes before putting them in there? The fridge and stove are fine but if all the other things are shiny and new then they need to be too, right? LOL Actually I'd rather have the stove I had pre hubby as it was one of those old fashioned ones that had 2 ovens side by side but the one was a warming oven and then a separate broiler and you had to use a match to light them. Those things are back in style for country kitchens and worth a fortune if they work.
> 
> Anyway the good thing that came out of all of that is hubby cleaned behind and under the dryer while he was at it so he got brownie points today.


I vote it's time for a new washer, dryer, dishwasher and stove! I'd say you absolutely got your money's worth out of the ones you have now!

But good for your honey for getting some brownie points :lol:


----------



## phoenix

My confession for today is: although i have my riding pants on, got my gear all in the car and everything, i was thrilled when my friend called up to cancel our trail ride. It rained heavily last night so the trails will be a slippery muddy mess, the horses will be wet and i just plain can't be bothered. Oh well. There's always another day.


----------



## JCnGrace

phoenix said:


> My confession for today is: although i have my riding pants on, got my gear all in the car and everything, i was thrilled when my friend called up to cancel our trail ride. It rained heavily last night so the trails will be a slippery muddy mess, the horses will be wet and i just plain can't be bothered. Oh well. There's always another day.


Hopefully you'll have better whether for your next scheduled trail ride and better safe than sorry if you're worried about the condition of the trails.


----------



## aubie

I confess to an awful lot of tv time this weekend. Preakness, of course. Watched a ton of NCAA Softball, and will watch more. And of course my ridiculous Mountain Monsters. I hate myself moor wanting another episode right mod the newest on goes off.


----------



## JCnGrace

JCnGrace said:


> Hopefully you'll have better whether for your next scheduled trail ride and better safe than sorry if you're worried about the condition of the trails.


Why oh why do I only see my mistakes when it's too late to edit? 

Whether should be weather and in another post somewhere I typed your instead of you're. :frown_color:


----------



## aubie

I had a few in my last post. Part of it is that this thing puts in words sometimes. I thought I typed it right to start with.


----------



## JCnGrace

aubie said:


> I confess to an awful lot of tv time this weekend. Preakness, of course. Watched a ton of NCAA Softball, and will watch more. And of course my ridiculous Mountain Monsters. I hate myself moor wanting another episode right mod the newest on goes off.


I didn't watch too much TV but I wasn't as productive as I wanted to be either. In fact I don't know where the heck the last two days went but they were here and gone before I knew it.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@SwissMiss I love your saddle. Looks confortable. And your mare is so pretty!! 
@Tazzie So good you found your ring! What a relief! Where was it? 
I think it's such a great idea to donate your hair to the ones in need, plus you have very good taste, good choice on the colours 
Sounds you had a good time at the wedding. Your kids are lovely 
@phoenix I get you. I hate to go trail riding when the footing is muddy. My mare is not affraid of puddles but is not very surefooted, so I prefer not to go and wait for a next time where I can have more fun.
@JCnGrace and @aubie try to have auto correct on your phone to a different language, now that is interesting!! 

I didn't ride this weekend. On Saturday BO's son spent a couple hours retraining a friend's young stallion, I like to watch him work as he is very talented. Plus I would not bring Tuya into the arena, would absolutely mess up the program. Owner is against gelding horses (how old school is that?) and I predict nothing but a ruined horse that he won't have a hold on. Not my circus.... Plus the wind was blowing quite hard, and I decided to wait for the next day. It was not the most clever choice. It was even worst :-( Even with sunglasses on my eyes were full of dust and sand. Everything was flying around and although the temperatures were high it was plain impossible to be outside. Plus there were lots of tiny flies bothering Tuya, she was in total dispair and looking like she had the head shaking syndrome :-( it was... Interesting to bring her in (I could not let her out like that). She dragged me sort of, trotting, spinning, biting herself everywhere to catch the flies, poor girl. Even in I could see lots of them pestering her. They were like a mix between a mosquito and a fly, never seen them before, but I suppose they bite as she was so ****ed. I will post a video as soon as I upload it, and a funny picture of her begging for me to bring her in and one where you can sort of see she really has a hoof bigger than the other - still didn't talk to BO about the need of a new trimmer but must do, he has been quite busy. Hf won't let me upload now :-(
So all I did was hang with her and do barn chores. "oh you have a horse? Must be so nice! What did you do this weekend with her? Me: clean poop" lol!


----------



## TuyaGirl

Trying here...


----------



## TuyaGirl

And the link to the video, I hope you can see it 

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=966194243517506&id=100003808172048


----------



## PoptartShop

@SwissMiss beautiful horse & awesome saddle! 
@ShirtHotTeez good luck on the saddle!  
@Tazzie YAY so glad the ring was found. Thank goodness. I guess all the finger crossing we did paid off, eh? :lol: Awwww the kiddos are so cute! Glad the wedding was a good time! 
And I think your hair will look great, it's always good to change things up a bit!  Plus it'll be a lot better for you in the summer heat!
@JCnGrace props to your hubby for coming to the rescue. I also vote for new appliances!  The ones you have now have lasted pretty darn long, they usually don't last that long! LOL
@phoenix sorry to hear the trail was cancelled, rain sucks. :sad: Ugh.
@aubie sounds like you are totally addicted to that show. Do we need to stage an Intervention for you? LOL jk. :lol: Sounds very relaxing!
@TuyaGirl Tuya is soooooooo cute! I love her face LOL she's just such a ham.  Love the video, too!!!! <3 Ugh, I hate flies. We had a lot this weekend too. So irritating. I sprayed Redz with fly spray and put SWAT on his face...still, the flies did not go away. LOL I think they like our horses too much! :lol: Sorry you didn't get to ride. :sad: But I'm glad you spent time with your precious girl!! <3

I confess, Friday I didn't ride- I cleaned up Redz's mane with a pulling comb & he looks SO much better. He was starting to look like a hippie, plus with the warm weather he needs to be comfortable. :lol: 
Saturday there was a schooling show at the barn (I didn't go) but I did end up taking Redz on another trail after it was finished.  He doesn't like a ton of commotion. 
Yesterday, my trainer decided since we didn't have a lesson Saturday, we could practice our drill routine for the drill June 10th so that was fun!  I'm excited!

Not too shabby LOL here are some pictures from Friday. I ALSO gave him another bath because it was like 90F on Friday, & now it's back in the 70's lol. All clean, then I let him graze. He was feeling like he's 10 again LOL not 24. :rofl:

We also saw a cute geese family on the ride back.


----------



## aubie

There he is. Love the pictures. That got my week started off right. Simply magnificent.


----------



## Tazzie

@TuyaGirl, poor Tuya! I hope those flies leave her alone! Sorry you didn't get to ride, but at least you got to spend time with her? She's so adorable! And thank you, I'm relieved! My kiddos are pretty cute if I do say so myself :lol: and I love my hair now!

@PoptartShop, Redz is so adorable! Glad you had such a wonderful weekend! His haircut looks perfect! And thank you! I'm glad to have it back on my hand  Kaleb was quite proud of his job, and Syd just followed him :lol:

I'm glad it's almost lunch time here. I'm STARVING. New girl and I flew through our work this morning, so I'm relieved lunch won't be late.

And had my hair done! It's pretty subtle since they didn't bleach my hair prior. I love it  and went darker on top  they cut ELEVEN inches off to donate to Children With Hair Loss


----------



## TuyaGirl

@PoptartShop Looks like you had good fun during the weekend. I love the last picture, I just melted, lol! Cute geese  I love Redz, like fan nr2 because @aubie is nr1 :-D He is such a sweet friend and companion.
@Tazzie omg I LOVE everything about your hair! The lenght, the colours, it looks great on you!! Congrats about the choice 

Thanks for your compliments on Tuya, yeah, she is such a character. I love the way she speaks to me, really easy to read  
The flies episode left me a bit concerned though. While all the other horses were standing peacefully with rears turned to the wind she was acting like she was going to die!! I know for sure that once she had a terrible reaction to bug bites while on the same pasture with another mare, and while the grey mare had not a single bite Tuya looked like had been shot with a machine gun, from head to hoof  BO said he had never seen anything like that before, but she had a quick recovery and was patient for the treatment. Fly sprays are far from being 100% effective, and can you imagine the amount I would have to buy? Hoping it had something to do with the sudden increase of temperatures... Yes, I am the worry queen


----------



## JCnGrace

Tuya, Redz and Tazzie pictures, YAY!

@Tuya, my horses will go flying through the pasture to get to the barn when the flies are bothering them. It's about the only time they get out of slow gear. LOL
@PoptartShop, how lucky are you that Redz stays clean after his baths! He's such an awesome dude.

Tazzie, love your hair. You'll be amazed at how much easier it is to take care of now. If you're like me it took forever to get used to using a little shampoo vs a handful and I'd have suds everywhere. LOL


----------



## JCnGrace

Sis #3 just sent me a picture of The Leaning Tower of Pisa. Her and her hubby are on cruise in the Mediterranean with my cousin and her hubby. She always comes home with all these picture of the cities they visit and I'm like "What did it look like out in the country?" LOL She may have been raised in the country, still lives in the country but I think she's a city girl at heart.


----------



## Tazzie

Thanks @TuyaGirl and @JCnGrace! It'll take some getting used to, but I really like it! I needed a change! The before picture is my natural hair color. I very, very rarely do anything with it (just add some highlights every couple of years :lol so this was extreme! I do imagine I'll be grabbing a fist full of shampoo the first few times I go to wash it though :lol: it was so long!

TuyaGirl, I feel bad for poor Tuya! Izzie gets eaten up as well, and not much we can do. Fly sprays help some, but they don't make them vanish. It's miserable! I sure hope she finds some relief soon!

JCnGrace, sounds like her trip was lovely! Though LOL about asking what the country looked like away from the city!


----------



## PoptartShop

Awwwwwwww thanks guys. <3 <3 <3 I will pass on all the sweetness to Redz! :mrgreen: 
@Tazzie I LOVE your hair! You look great!!!!  Looks so nice and neat! Love it.

I confess, work has been crazy today. It's a rainy day too. Ugh. I was supposed to go to the chiro, but I'm off Friday so I might just go then. I kinda just wanna go home & relax with my Netflix tonight. :lol:


----------



## Tazzie

Thanks @PoptartShop! I love it  I was nervous to do it, but I'm SO glad I did!

Netflix and relaxing does sound lovely! I vote for that :lol:

Izzie's Back On Track mesh sheet with neck attachment came today! Nick and I discussed at length getting one for her, and decided it'd be beneficial for her. Also, they had a limited edition navy color :lol: I couldn't resist! And then it came with a goodie bag  score! Few different fly sprays, minerals, etc. It's awesome!


----------



## Captain Evil

I confess, I wish I had horse stuff to post, but work has been all consuming. We are trying to get all the spring work up to date before we get too busy, but it already feels too busy to me.

Here are some photos though, from our boat travels. We passed this little colony of cormorants... they are such a riot!









And two momma seals with babies. One is so new it still has it's umbilical cord.









On this job Diving Husband had to wait for boat traffic to ease, so this is how he amused himself:









We saw a little bunch of baby Moon jellies: each one was the size of a quarter.









And today we launched our big boat... so the season is hard upon us. I erased the name, although I am not exactly sure why.









That is a picture of the travel launch they use to lug her to the ocean.

And finally, a house with beautiful trees...









I did talk DH into a horse.. uh, boat... hot water washer, so maybe Nemo will look cleaner this summer!


And now off to catch up on Forum reading!


----------



## JCnGrace

I confess poor Cloud had to get a tick picked off of her lady parts today and while she's usually all about getting those nasty things off I think the removal was a little ouchy for her. Now maybe she'll quit backing up to everything trying to scratch. Glad no cars came by during the process and I hope the neighbors weren't watching out their window. LOL

Remember me telling @aubie about the Hoarders show making me clean something? I watched it last week which gave me the itch to finish cleaning out the kitchen pantry but before that I had to make room in the supply closet, which is actually a small room we turned into storage. Because it has open shelves I'm much better at moving older food stuffs to the front so stuff doesn't expire. So today I filled one large cardboard box with games and jigsaw puzzles and gathered up a sack of books, although to be honest I should have filled another large box, to take to Goodwill. Threw away a bunch of old boxed food too. The show is on again tomorrow so hopefully I'll be inspired to get rid of some more things. 

Public service announcement: If you have a can of old peanuts in your cabinet and you're pretty sure they're bad, DO NOT TASTE, just throw the dang things in the trash!


----------



## TuyaGirl

Tazzie said:


> Izzie's Back On Track mesh sheet with neck attachment came today! Nick and I discussed at length getting one for her, and decided it'd be beneficial for her. Also, they had a limited edition navy color :lol: I couldn't resist! And then it came with a goodie bag  score! Few different fly sprays, minerals, etc. It's awesome!


Pictures!! 
@Captain Evil I hope you get to work with Nemo soon! As always love your pictures, the boat is so pretty! And I want that house  just out of curiosity those first birds are commonly known as sea crows around here, although I'm sure they must have a different name. I love to see them drying their wings 
@JCnGrace poor Cloud, that must hurt! Hope she learnt her lesson. And Re: keeping horses clean after bathing if they're not dry enough they will roll. And it will look bad. Ask me how I know, so I'm with you 

Today I was late for work. We caugh a huge italian horse trailer on the highway going reeeealy slow, maybe they were a bit lost. It was so pretty and luxuous, I sure would not mind keeping it. And the driver could stay too! That was a heck of an eye catching guy


----------



## Tazzie

@Captain Evil, awesome pictures! It does sound like you have been busy! Hopefully it quiets down soon (or, well, a little) and you can play with Nemo!
@JCnGrace, ouch! Poor Cloud! Ticks have been AWFUL this year! Absolutely miserable! And have fun with all the cleaning! I need to do that too...
@TuyaGirl, that rig looks awesome! I'd take that with a driver :lol: and I'll snap some pictures tonight  going to try it on her tonight and make sure it all fits!

Work is already going slow and I've been here less than an hour *sigh* I plan to ride tonight. Possibly only ride this week as it's going to rain pretty much the rest of the week. Hoping that forecast changes so I can ride other days as well.


----------



## PoptartShop

@Tazzie awww I can't wait to see her in it!  That's so awesome! Love new stuff! @Captain Evil love the pictures. LOL so funny with the starfish on his head! :lol: Bahahah. Love it! You are definitely busy bees!
@JCnGrace ouch poor Cloud. Sure that wasn't too comfortable! LOL glad nobody saw too. :lol: I hate ticks. They're a pain!
@TuyaGirl beautiful trailer! & if the guy comes with it...total package deal. LOL. I was 5mins late to work this morning...traffic traffic traffic. Ugh.

I confess, I had SUCH a bad nightmare. I woke up hyperventilating. :sad: I had a bad dream one of my grandmoms passed away right in front of me. I need to call her today! Ugh. I hate random, bad dreams. Like come on now. So, I didn't sleep too well. :sad:


----------



## Tazzie

I promise to take lots and lots of pictures  I'm quite excited. I rarely buy her new blankets since my best friend has a consignment shop, but she didn't have any of these. So.... Izzie got new stuff :lol:

And that's a horrible nightmare! I definitely say you should call her today and chat. Scary!


----------



## cbar

It sucks going back to work after a long weekend. And the weather was amazing - normally May long is a toss-up - could be rainy, snowy, windy, hot....you never know. But this weekend it was 20 celsius and higher. 

Friday I had lesson and actually got on Amber's back for the first time. She was a rockstar!!! 

Saturday I met a lady from a FB group for a trail ride. We rode 3.5 hours and Tiger was pretty good. He only tried to buck me off once when he got startled by a tree branch. LOL...I figure the more I'm able to get him out the better he'll get. 

And the rest of the weekend was yard work, yard work, yard work. It was a lot of work, but we got a ton done. The garden is planted and the fence is pretty much done too (YAY!!) 

Lovin' all the pictures you guys post - I wish I took my pictures. I did take some pictures of the yard the other night, but they are kind of boring...LOL. Maybe if I am slow at work I will post a couple - I also took some of the horses in the paddock too. 

So glad to hear you found your ring @Tazzie!!! What an immense relief!! And your haircut looks really amazing!!! Bet it feels so much lighter - I love the feeling after a good haircut! 

I think Redz is so adorable - what a handsome guy he is. And looking magnificent for 24 years old! It is obvious you take really good care of him.
@TuyaGirl - I feel your pain with the flies bothering your mare. The mosquitos have been horrible here and drive the horses (and myself) crazy. And fly spray doesn't really seem to deter them a whole lot  Hopefully you will get to go riding since this weekend didn't work out for you. 

I think we are supposed to get rain here this week which is OK. Perfect timing as the garden is now in and I think a lot of the farmer's have been seeding their fields.


----------



## JCnGrace

@PoptartShop, what a horrible nightmare!

@Tazzie, have a good ride tonight!

@cbar, I hope work is slow so that you can post your pictures. Shame on that tree limb for scaring Tiger! LOL


----------



## carshon

I confess my home is being over run by ants. I hate it- It makes me feel dirty even though I clean. We have had so much rain and the little ******s are everywhere!

I also confess my youngest child graduates High School on Sunday and it makes me happy and sad at the same time! Where has the time gone? 2 step kids are in their late 20's my oldest will be 21 in 2 weeks and now my baby is graduating!


----------



## Tazzie

cbar said:


> It sucks going back to work after a long weekend. And the weather was amazing - normally May long is a toss-up - could be rainy, snowy, windy, hot....you never know. But this weekend it was 20 celsius and higher.
> 
> Friday I had lesson and actually got on Amber's back for the first time. She was a rockstar!!!
> 
> Saturday I met a lady from a FB group for a trail ride. We rode 3.5 hours and Tiger was pretty good. He only tried to buck me off once when he got startled by a tree branch. LOL...I figure the more I'm able to get him out the better he'll get.
> 
> And the rest of the weekend was yard work, yard work, yard work. It was a lot of work, but we got a ton done. The garden is planted and the fence is pretty much done too (YAY!!)
> 
> Lovin' all the pictures you guys post - I wish I took my pictures. I did take some pictures of the yard the other night, but they are kind of boring...LOL. Maybe if I am slow at work I will post a couple - I also took some of the horses in the paddock too.
> 
> So glad to hear you found your ring @Tazzie!!! What an immense relief!! And your haircut looks really amazing!!! Bet it feels so much lighter - I love the feeling after a good haircut!
> 
> I think Redz is so adorable - what a handsome guy he is. And looking magnificent for 24 years old! It is obvious you take really good care of him.
> 
> @TuyaGirl - I feel your pain with the flies bothering your mare. The mosquitos have been horrible here and drive the horses (and myself) crazy. And fly spray doesn't really seem to deter them a whole lot  Hopefully you will get to go riding since this weekend didn't work out for you.
> 
> I think we are supposed to get rain here this week which is OK. Perfect timing as the garden is now in and I think a lot of the farmer's have been seeding their fields.


I'm glad you had a great lesson! Yay for getting on Amber! Naughty Tiger! But at lest you worked through it! Definitely keep taking him out 

You definitely need to post some pictures!

And thank you! I really like it! It feels much better having it gone! And the relief for finding my ring was HUGE. I hated having it gone :sad:



JCnGrace said:


> @PoptartShop, what a horrible nightmare!
> 
> @Tazzie, have a good ride tonight!
> 
> @cbar, I hope work is slow so that you can post your pictures. Shame on that tree limb for scaring Tiger! LOL


Thank you! I'm hoping to!
@carshon, aww! Bittersweet! Time definitely does fly! Yuck to the ants! Hate those ******s!

Finally wrapping up this gigantic project at work! YAY!


----------



## PoptartShop

@cbar awwww, so glad you had a good lesson & Amber was great. Yay for a nice trail ride too!  Yard work is tiring but I'm sure it looks beautiful. :smile:

Thank you!!! <3 Yeah I try to pamper the old man, he deserves it! 
@Tazzie YAY!!!! That's a relief!  Love that feeling.
@carshon stupid ants. I had some on my kitchen floor this weekend. I was like WHAT THE HECK??? I make sure everything is always spotless. So annoying. I sprayed though, I always keep a can of Raid LOL. I hate ants.

Another cloudy day here, but no rain (it better not!). Got my muck boots on already, even though I'm not leaving work for another hour. :lol: Then it's barn time. I might do some arena work & practice my drill today but then again I am TIRED so I might just do another relaxing trail. I'm feeling lazy today.

Yeah...I'm definitely thinking relaxing trail. :lol: Can always do some arena work tomorrow. I need to get to bed early tonight. Last night I had that bad nightmare & that didn't help! Grrr.


----------



## Captain Evil

We have biting red ants here, and they are horrible! I read that if you mix orange oil, molasses, and water together you can make boundaries to keep them out of places, and pour it on their nests (quickly) to destroy them. I am going to try it.

My firm resolve yesterday was to catch up on reading the forum, but then DH wanted me to come watch the fish jumping, and after that two internet people came by cause we've been sold?!?!? and then it was 10:00.

Today we say these cuties:









They are terns, but I don't know what kind. Arctic, I think.

This is a black guillemot, cousin to a puffin:









And DH brought up this sea cucumber:









...and he made me take a photo of it's butt, so I share the sight with you guys: 









And, of course, Nori was on board:









We did not finish our jobs for today, so tomorrow: double time!

"Double Time" Good name for a racehorse.


----------



## Tazzie

@PoptartShop, I hope you had a relaxing ride tonight! It was a beautiful night here to ride!
@Captain Evil, good luck with doing double time tomorrow! I hope it goes smoothly! Great pictures as always!

I had a wonderful ride tonight! Izzie was in work mode, and it was just incredible! I'm so thrilled!

Her Back On Track is a bit big, but the smaller size down on Dover I fear would be too tight on her. So... sticking with the slightly too large blanket. She was totally thrilled with it LOL


----------



## JCnGrace

Your hubby is a riot @*Captain Evil* . I can honestly say that's the first cucumber butt I ever saw! LOL

@*PoptartShop* , I may be living a nightmare tonight. I've been supposed to raise the head of my bed because of allergies/asthma for a long time but just couldn't think of a good way to do it since the frame is on wheels. Anyway I found these bed risers at Walmart and they were cheap (4.98 for a set of 4) so I bought them. I have a feeling me and my mattress will have slid right off the box springs onto the floor by morning. LOL

@*carshon* , I get invaded every spring too. The cure I finally found was getting some long acting spray and then spraying around the doors and windows from the outside. To be safe I'd squirt along the inside of the door along the floor as well, right in the seam the sill creates. You may need to respray on the outside after a heavy rain but once or twice is usually what it takes me to get rid of those creatures. I just went and looked at my bottle, it's called Raid Max Bug Barrier. It works!


----------



## TuyaGirl

PoptartShop said:


> I confess, I had SUCH a bad nightmare. I woke up hyperventilating. :sad: I had a bad dream one of my grandmoms passed away right in front of me. I need to call her today! Ugh. I hate random, bad dreams. Like come on now. So, I didn't sleep too well. :sad:


 
Unfortunately for me this hapened in real life. :sad: One minute she was talking to us, the next she was gone. Heart failure. No words to describe what we felt. Changing subject I hope you had a nice ride - I am sure you did! 

@cbar yay for getting on Amber!!  And for the trail ride going ok with just a minor incident. I hope you get pictures of your finished garden and horses as well when you have time, I sure am curious to see the final result.

@carshon my technique is like the one JCnGrace mentioned. I spray outside where they are coming in and a little bit on the inside as well. Heck, I live in a first floor and I had ants coming in several times.

@Captain Evil beautiful birds! And Nori has white socks! Awww  Nice to start the day seeing a cucumber's ****, just because, ahah!!

@Tazzie, you promised, you shared!  It's a tad bit big, but sure looks great on her, you're right, better safe than sorry, too small would be worst. Great you had another good session together.


Back to work now, it's crazy in here today...


----------



## Tazzie

@JCnGrace, hopefully you didn't slide out of bed last night!!
@PoptartShop, did you get a restful night of sleep?? I hope you did after a relaxing ride!
@TuyaGirl, thank you! I try to always follow up on my promises :wink: it is a bit big, but she won't be turned out in it. It's for stall use only, and she does not wear shoes. We will make sure the straps are out of the way so she can't get a leg caught, but I'm ok with it being a bit big. Particularly since it covers every inch of her muscle area since this is supposed to help her muscles. I think she at least knew she was pretty in it :lol: and thank you! I've needed a good ride  hopefully work slows down a bit!!

I have little to do since I don't have enough stuff to do all that I needed to do today. The girl in charge of ordering stuff was on vacation the last two weeks, and I hadn't looked at this stuff to see if we needed it. Neither of us thought about it, until today. So.... I can get 4 of the 11 things done :lol:


----------



## PoptartShop

@*Tazzie* LOVE the sheet! <3 Better to be a little bigger than too small, she looks great in it!  So glad you had a good ride & she was in work-mode!  Such a good girl! PS I love your breeches! I need a colorful pair like that!
@*TuyaGirl* omg that's horrible. :sad: I'm so sorry you had to go through that. Life is definitely not promised. I did end up calling her after work, so that was nice. Made me feel better even though it was just a nightmare. 
@*Captain Evil* keep the pictures coming, please! 
LOL, nice butt! :lol: Never seen one of those little creatures before! So cool! Nori is just adorable too. <3 Looks like he's in mid-yawn! Good luck today with that double time!
@*JCnGrace* ah, allergies suck! :sad: OMG I hope you didn't fall outta the bed. LOL let us know if you woke up on the floor today! :lol:

Today's my Thursday!!!   
I did have a good ride! :smile: Ended up riding in one of the huge pastures, the footing wasn't bad at all (since it had rained I was worried it might be gross) so I was happy about that! Then we walked around the neighborhood to cool down. Tonight...ARENA WORK! Want to practice more of the drill routine...even though it'll just be me tonight, I can still practice MY part in it ya know. :lol: Then Saturday at my lesson the 4 of us will work on it more.  Yippee!


----------



## carshon

I confess that it rained again yesterday and we are living in a mud hole. So tired of mud.

And Tillie and YaYa got out this morning! Tillie is a mad woman - she ran across our yard - across a busy road and in a corn field to a neighbors that has horses. The other 2 were at home yelling their heads off as Tillie and Ya Ya ran like crazy. I caught Ya Ya with little problem but Tillie had to take a victory lap back across the corn field to the other horses and then breezed right past me and across the busy road. I was so worried she would be hit. Thank goodness hubby was outside and opened the gate up for her so she could rejoin her herd. The gate was left open last night and that is how they got out. So thankful no one was hurt. And Tillie was quite pleased with herself and her faux Frisian impersonation. She gets her head up and those legs going you would swear she was just a finely built Fresian and not a TWH


----------



## Tazzie

@PoptartShop, exactly! I'm good with it  I'm glad we had a good ride too! And thank you! They are Kerrit's  I love colorful hahaha! I'm glad you had a good chat with your grandma. I'm sure that made you feel much better! And yay for a good ride! Good luck tonight as well!
@carshon, sounds like quite the adventure! YIKES! Glad everyone is ok!

And ugh from me. My second plate is junk. So need to go back and try to salvage it. PRAYING plate three and four are good, or I may just cry...


----------



## JCnGrace

We stayed put! Woke up to rain which is just what we didn't need yet. Last Friday a section of town flooded and when hubby went to town yesterday he said businesses were still trying to clean up the mess.


----------



## PoptartShop

OH! & I got an OK sleep last night...I ended up staying at the barn chatting until like 8:30. :lol: So by the time I ate, fed my guinea pigs, showered & relaxed it was like 10/11...tonight I am shooting for 9! :rofl:
@carshon oh wow! I'm glad they got back in safely. That is definitely scary! :sad: Whew, what a way to start off the day! All that rain too, needs to go away!
@JCnGrace I'm sure waking up to the rain made you want to go right back to sleep. :sad: Sheesh, so much of it!
@Tazzie ahhh I hope they are good!!! Fingers crossed for you! 

I confess, my parents finally just texted me (they left for their Bermuda cruise this weekend) & it felt good to hear from them! :smile: Relaxing...while I'm here, slaving away LOL.


----------



## cbar

@carshon, so glad to hear your horses were OK - that is one of my biggest fears. I don't think mine would go far, but it's scary when they're out running loose. 

I had a concert last night, so no riding or horse things. And today it is SO windy and gross out. Good night to get the house cleaning done i suppose. 

Here is a picture of the horses in the paddock (oldest to youngest - Tiger, Chevy & Amber).


----------



## Tazzie

@JCnGrace, we were seeing all the weather reports for Southern Indiana. What a disaster :sad: the last thing we all need now is rain!
@PoptartShop, I'm glad you got to chat with your parents! I'm sure that felt nice! But yikes to a late night! No thank you :lol:
@cbar, great picture! They look so happy!

And my third and fourth plate worked! YAHOO! Now we figure out what to do about my second plate... joy.


----------



## cbar

...and just b/c I am kind of slow at work right now, here is a picture of Amber before our lesson last week. No lesson this week, but hopefully the weather smartens up so I can at least do some ground work with her this weekend.


----------



## PoptartShop

Amber is soo beautiful @cbar! :smile: Love seeing photos of her!
@Tazzie crossing fingers!!! At least the other ones worked LOL.

I confess, just made some coffee...totally dragging today. :lol: Speaking of RAIN. It's going to rain tomorrow & Friday...of course when I take a day off work it rains. :icon_rolleyes: Always the case!


----------



## JCnGrace

@*cbar* , they all look so CLEAN! I love how Tiger's sock is so straight, it's like a real sock. LOL Is it the same on the outside of his leg?

@*Tazzie* , the weird thing was we were in town during the flood and didn't have a clue because we were on the other end of it. Of course the roads were pooling because the storm drains weren't taking the water away fast enough but on the south end of Salem it was major flooding. I saw pictures in the paper today and there was a car in one of the shopping center's parking lot that was almost totally covered. You could see the roof, part of the windows and the spoiler on the trunk sticking up. All the stuff that sits out in the lot of the Tractor Supply got covered in mud but didn't float away since it all sits inside a chain link fence. I ought to stop by and see if they have water tanks marked way down and buy some spares if they do.

@*PoptartShop* , according to the last report I heard we are getting our rain Wed & Thurs but dry Fri. You can come hang out here for the day.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@PoptartShop Good you spoke with your grandmother to ease your mind. And with your parents as well. I hope they are having fun!! 
Longer days make me stay at the barn until 9pm, sometimes more. A little chat here, a little chat there, when it's really hot a late ride, you name it! But I seem to forget that BO lives at a 5 min.drive from the barn, and I take 30 min.to get home :lol: So after taking a bath and having dinner it's bed time or I feel like doing nothing else. One more reason why my social life is almost non existent... Not that I really care :lol: And I hope it does not rain on your day off!!

@cbar thanks for the pictures!! I love the colour of the first one, has a calming effect just to look at it. You are blessed to have such beautiful horses. Amber looks so pretty all tacked up 


Today is the pilgrimage day, I hope it does not rain because although it's really warm the forecast is predicting thunderstorms and even hail for the afternoon. Weather is messed up in here as well. It's a huge relief not having to bear with those people until next year though. If I can find some pictures of it I will share with you.


----------



## Tazzie

Thanks @PoptartShop! I'm currently waiting on that plate to thaw out to see if we can get anything from it. Here's to hoping! And SOOOO tired of the rain!!
@JCnGrace, weird! I was seeing all the pictures and it's insane! We are currently under a flash flood watch until noon, but where we live it'll be a National Disaster if our house is under water. We are one of the highest points in our county :lol: least it's filling up the cistern!!
@TuyaGirl, hopefully you don't get the hail!! YIKES!

I'm EXHAUSTED today! I cleaned my house last night, including dusting (I HATE dusting). My nose and eyes hurt afterward :/ dust is my number one allergen. But Kaleb has been struggling with his allergies lately, so I wanted to do a really thorough clean. I took everything out of his room, striped his bed, and cleaned EVERYTHING. But he slept last night, so it was worth it!! Also folded all of the laundry, woo! :lol: tonight I'll decide if I want to relax for once, or if I want to wash our sheets... kids at least are done :lol: I had hoped to ride, but Nick apparently has a softball game this evening.


----------



## PoptartShop

@*JCnGrace* NOW it's saying tomorrow is 75F & SUNNY. LOL, I can't keep up! :lol: Today it's POURING. Gonna be raining all day. Ugh. I totally wanted to sleep past my alarm. 
@*TuyaGirl* right??? My BO lives like...1 second from the barn. Takes me like 15-20 haha.  @Tazzie you posted right before me! :lol: That's good you got cleaning done! Especially before the weekend! I think I'm gonna clean tonight too...I also hate dusting. Ugh. Makes my nose itch & I sneeze like crazy. The softball game will be fun! 

I confess, today is my FRIDAY!!! So happy I have a 4-day weekend.  For once. Can't remember the last time I had an extra day off lol.
Last night was good. Did some nice arena work, then ended up in the field cantering away. :lol: Redz was so sweet, right when I went to get him in the pasture he came up to me & nuzzled against me. Kept rubbing his head on me it was the cutest thing. Gahhh he melts my heart! <3

I also confess...I've been sleeping like crap (although last night I slept great for once!)...AND GUESS WHAT I DID???????? I was like so out of it yesterday because I was so tired. Ugh.

Okay, so there's this lady that comes once a week with her kids cause they have a lesson...I always wonder if she's pregnant, because she LOOKS pregnant. Like, she's thin but her stomach is round/like a pregnant belly. No joke! So, my dumb, tired self...blurted out 'aw congratulations!!!' because she was standing, leaning with her hands on her hips like a pregnant woman would! She was like 'oh no, no no no...' I'm like OMG I AM SO SORRY. I was so embarrassed.
I still am. Like...why the heck did I do that? I've NEVER EVER asked someone/told someone that before. But then she goes, 'no worries, I've done that before' but still...I felt like crap! :sad: 

See what happens when you don't get much sleep LOL...gahhh.


----------



## JCnGrace

I'm sorry @PoptartShop but that's kinda funny. LOL


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582

Loving all the pictures. I feel sorry for Cloud with the tick and Tuya. Cherokee gets eaten by flies too, and I can't seem to find anything that works for him. Horse flies especially love him. A couple got his sheath the other day ?  

The new cover looks good Tazzie, and all horses look fabulous as usual. Cherokee and friends looked like he went swimming the other day, so much rain, and mid everywhere.

On the bright side I have a lot of free time now. Decided to try embroidery, and it's going good. Will post pictures when I finish if anybody is interested.









I feel you on the sleep thing PoptartShop. Don't think I've slept properly all semester, lol


----------



## PoptartShop

@JCnGrace yes funny now but omg was totally not last night. LOL :lol: I was soooo red.
@BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 aww that's good you have more free time now. Embroidery sounds nice & relaxing. Something new to do.  Yes please, post pictures. I love seeing stuff like that!!

I confess, I've been so busy all day at work because I'm off tomorrow until Tuesday. Not really doing anything exciting this weekend...just riding, lesson Saturday, my parents come back from their cruise Sunday so I'll head over there for dinner, maybe a BBQ at the barn Monday, that's it. Need to do a lot of cleaning!


----------



## Tazzie

@PoptartShop, glad the forecast changed! Hopefully you get a pleasant day off, you lucky duck! Yeah, I was a mess dusting. HATE it! But at least it's done, woo! And LOL about the comment! Sorry, it's just funny, though I do get how you may feel embarrassed :lol: least she was good natured about it! Glad you had a good ride!
@BlindHorseEnthusiast4582, thank you! Izzie liked it well enough :lol: and I'd love to see pictures of a finished product! What fun! We've had a lot of rain here too, blech!

Least work went well enough today! I'm EXHAUSTED though! Need to go home, shower, and then do NOTHING. Maybe movie night at home with the kids since it's dark and dreary out anyway. Tired of the rain.


----------



## PoptartShop

It changed for now, not sure who knows it might change again. Ugh. Looks like rain Sunday & Monday. :icon_rolleyes: So annoying.
Glad you had a good day at work though, @Tazzie! A movie night sounds perfect. I am going to do the same probably after I'm done my shopping/cleaning. The rain is making me so tired/lazy. Pick a good movie! 

I confess, I love trail mix. :lol: Mmmm!!


----------



## Tazzie

@PoptartShop, boo to rain Sunday and Monday! Right now it's supposed to rain Saturday and Sunday here. I'm tired of the rain! And trail mix is good :lol:

It was a good day. Got another large portion of my project done today, so it'll slowly start rolling downhill now, woo!

I also asked my friend/barn owner if he would hang out with me while I rode on Monday, and he said yes! SOOO happy! Right now it's supposed to rain Saturday and Sunday, and if it changes I don't want to be greedy and ask for more days. Right now I'll be taking Syd to the zoo after it rains on Sunday :lol:


----------



## JCnGrace

@*BlindHorseEnthusiast4582* , please do share pictures of your embroidery!

The only plans I have so far for the weekend is going to a great niece's graduation party. Get that one down and I'll only have 2 more to go. They so should have had a family meeting and assigned years in which they could have kids instead of them having them all at once! LOL Hey, I might have to make that suggestion to the greats since great greats could start coming along any day. How do you think that would go over? LOL


----------



## aubie

I confess to staying up to watch NCAA super regional softball tournament game. It was on the west coast, so late start. Went 11 innings. Wasn't even my team. Been this way for a few years now. It's really an exciting game.


----------



## cbar

I'm so happy it is Friday. This week has felt really busy, and like others posted, I am also having a hard time getting any decent sleep. I had to work in Calgary yesterday, and of course do my Costco shop. Then stopped at the neighbors to get a couple bales of straw...so it was late when I got home. And still wanted to get my run in. I think it was almost 11:30 when I went to bed. 
@JCnGrace, I've never noticed that before about Tiger's white sock. LOL...too funny. I'm pretty sure it's fairly even all the way around. 

I have to drive back to Calgary again tomorrow. A friend is hosting a jewellery/lipsence party. Not really my thing but I said I would attend. Am I bad friend b/c I really don't want to drive back to the city? 

Hope everyone in the States has a great long weekend!! And the rain dissipates for those of you who are getting so much of it!


----------



## TuyaGirl

@PoptartShop If it makes you feel better I had a similar situation happening to me while on the subway. A lady came in, and I thought she was pregnant and offered her my seat immediately (I hate to see people pretending they are not seeing someone disabled / old / pregnant that need a place to seat. Irritates the hell out of me seeing them shovel their faces on the phones or even pretend they suddenly fell asleep - mini rant here, sorry). The lady turned red and was like 'uhm...well... I am not...' and then I turned red!! So ashamed! :smile: I called her fat or so, poor woman. I hope the weather improves around there, but even if it does not the feeling of not going to work for 4 days is worth it


@BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 One more person waiting for pictures. That will be fun!! And you could post of Cherokee as well? :smile: RE: the flies they are so annoying! Tuya can throw a minor buck occasionally when ridden (yes, she does that, but you only feel a small bump), but a couple weeks ago I saw a mare that almost threw a child off. You could see the fly on her side, getting to it was a battle. Not a happy horse there, went from sweet to sour in a second! 


@Tazzie that is so cool your friend is coming on the rescue! Means you will have the chance to ride after all, yohoo!! :smile:


@cbar I hope you have fun at the party :grin:


Another one happy to be Friday, so sick of this week, but the weather is still a bit crazy, there's still the chance of thunderstorms and heavy rains. Hope not. I miss riding.
The pilgrimage went well I guess, it was a cloudy day so the only video I found of this year so far is not worth sharing. It was close to the beach and is all foggy. But searching I found this one from 2 years ago. BO was still using his now retired palominos (the one on the right is the one that climbed the stable wall, remember?), and sold the black one in the meaning while.
The two grey horses immediately behind his cart are not his, but the other two behind the greys are. The left one is his daughter's mare. And BO's daughter holding her.


Some side notes:
Mind the music (lol)
Enjoy our traditional boats and fishmongers (had to look up for this word) :grin:
A lot of gypsies with carts and on horseback, not the best examples of how you should ride / drive. And not only the gypsies, I cringed a couple times seeing some poor horses :-?
A lot of girls riding, that's a plus, not usual at all 
I like the float that goes last, pretending to be a cart 
BO appears at 1:30 with his 3 horses


Pictures from yesterday where all the main horses are his are downloaded on my phone, so I'll have to keep high jacking this thread after I leave work :grin:


----------



## cbar

@TuyaGirl, thank you for sharing the video!! I love all the costumes - so beautiful!! Are most of the horses andalucian's??? 

Oh! I almost forgot to comment @PoptartShop! I feel for you - that is a very awkward situation. And believe me, I think we have all had those moments, so don't feel too terribly.


----------



## TuyaGirl

cbar said:


> @*TuyaGirl*, thank you for sharing the video!! I love all the costumes - so beautiful!! Are most of the horses andalucian's???


 I would say no, they are mostly cross breeds. The 5 BO took included. And if there are pure ones, the ones with thicker necks, are Lusitanos  I am glad you enjoyed, it's a part of our traditions I found interesting to share. I love reading about different country's costumes. 
This place, Nazaré, has a legend: it is told a man on horseback was hunting deer, on a chase reached a cliff suddenly, the deer fell off and he tried to stop his horse abruptely, while asking Holy Mary for help. Holy Mary appeared to him and the horse did not fall. It is believed there are still horseshoes marked on the stone on that cliff. All the paintings picturing it show a horse on the edge of a cliff rearing, with back legs right on the tip of the rock  This place won fame due to the world's biggest waves, Garret Macnamara is a regular in here 


And why isn´t the @ feature in my previous post working???


----------



## Tazzie

Not sure why it didn't highlight it @TuyaGirl, but it still told me I had a mention! And I'm SUPER happy he's going to hang out with me while I ride!

Today has been CRAWLING. I'm leaving soon to go to an allergist appointment, joy. Ok, maybe not that soon. I still have about an hour *sigh*

But hoping to ride tonight! It's NOT raining today, though not sure how mushy the footing will be. Still, I want to ride!!

Also, got my pictures that I bought from our last show! Izzie looks so good!

Hope everyone has an AWESOME Memorial Day weekend! I'm very much looking forward to a low key weekend with my daughter  Kaleb is going riding with daddy!


----------



## TuyaGirl

@Tazzie I hope you can ride tonight after the appointment.
I just wanted to tell you how much I loved your pictures! On the first one she is tracking up, both looking great as always, but the second one... That is a fairy tale picture!! Love everything about it, from the colour to Izzy's attitude!! <3

No pictures today, bus does not have wi-fi 

Happy weekend everyone!!


----------



## carshon

I confess - I am going to start building an Ark! It is raining again here. We have had about 7 inches of rain in 10 days and the ground can hold no more. No riding for us and we are behind on our mowing. just tired of rain and not riding
@TuyaGirl and @Tazzie love the pics!


----------



## Tazzie

Thank you @TuyaGirl  the photographer definitely edited the photo nicely to give it a fairy tale look  I just laughed when I saw it and went "yeah, I need to buy that one!" :lol: though the top one is giving even more of a sneak peak to what our future holds I think! I do hope I can ride. Last appointment took over an hour and a half, and they didn't do all the testing they had wanted. So... we shall see.

Also forgot to say loved the video! How neat is that! I would love to see pictures when you're able to post some!
@carshon, thank you! And UGH on the rain! It's going to rain all weekend here, and rained all week. VERY tired of it at this point! Hopefully it stops soon so you can catch up on your mowing!


----------



## Change

Jamesstephens2014 said:


> Those of you dreaming of a single man with land need look no further


Unfortunately, I think I need someone with a little more "seasoning" on him. LOL! I'm not sure I want the 'cougar' tag!! Although the hard work of a farm doesn't really scare me at all. If I had my preferences, I'd be outside all day, every day!




phoenix said:


> My confession for today is: although i have my riding pants on, got my gear all in the car and everything, i was thrilled when my friend called up to cancel our trail ride. It rained heavily last night so the trails will be a slippery muddy mess, the horses will be wet and i just plain can't be bothered. Oh well. There's always another day.


We all have those days! I walk out of work with every intention of tacking up the minute I get home, but by the time I've driven 25 miles, I'm DONE. And my horses are in the front yard!! 



carshon said:


> I confess - I am going to start building an Ark! It is raining again here. We have had about 7 inches of rain in 10 days and the ground can hold no more.


That was us earlier this week. I came home a couple of times to two buckskins instead of one buckskin and one black! Tango loves rolling in fresh mud. His version of fly control. Cally looks the same whether she rolls or not. It's nice, sometimes, having a horse that matches the dirt around here! ;-)

I worked enough hours this pay period to leave at 1 today. I don't get to do any riding tonight or tomorrow, though. My oldest son is bringing my granddaughter out to me this weekend, and his wife is a clean-freak, so I get to spend tonight, and all day tomorrow trying to undo several months of neglect. LOL! (not really THAT bad...I hope!) The house may not make it up to E's standard of cleanliness, but I'm hoping to get it past the point of embarrassment! 

Not only do I need to clean... I need to convert the upstairs room with the pool table into a temporary bedroom for son, wife and my 4 y/o grandson (the disabled one). I'm not even offering them the privacy of the spare bedroom, as that will be my granddaughter's room for the next year or more. She gets that room right from the start! Thankfully, the queen air mattress is self-inflating, but I still need to dig out sheets, blankets, pillows, etc. for the bed and, although son says grandson is fine on a blanket on the floor, I think I'll put a queen sheet on the king size 4" memory foam pad so it creates side bumpers and hope they use that for him.

I'm off work all next week and although son, wife and grandson will be leaving Monday, I don't know that I'll get to ride much. Granddaughter will probably end up making a circuit of the local thrift stores to see if we can get various 'stuff' for her room. Also need to visit the high school she'll be attending.... and just hanging out!  She's also going to get her first lesson in shoveling poop. Geez! I should have picked up another poop rake on the way home! LOL!
@Tazzie - I am SO glad they found and returned your ring. I know how gut-wrenching it is to lose something precious like that! And I love your hair... and those pictures of you on Izzie - WOW!
@TuyaGirl - the pictures and videos you post are so fun! I love the costumes. Wish your weather was better and that Tuya wasn't having such a bad time with the flies.
@JCnGrace - poor Cloud! I don't get worried about what the neighbors think when I'm messing with the horses. Tango's sheath gets a cursory cleaning every time I hose him down (he's a greasy mess down there!) and Cally gets her udders and lady parts checked and her butt cheeks washed (mares!). So far - knock on wood - in the two years I've had the horses here, I've not had a single tick on them. We rarely find them on the dogs, either! 

I'm sure I've missed replying on a bunch of stuff... I just don't get on often enough to keep up with y'all!


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582

I'll be sure to post the pictures of the embroidery, most likely will be finished on Sunday. Almost done but I'll be busy tomorrow. 

Love the pictures Tazzie. Izzie is such a beautiful horse and I still love that costume

I don't have any really recent pictures TuyaGirl because it's been a mess and kinda hectic recently, but here's one from a couple weeks ago. Not the greatest and he's just grazing. I'll try to get more tomorrow if I can.


----------



## JCnGrace

Enjoying all the picture but videos are still not showing up for me so I can't see yours @TuyaGirl. Sometimes I wonder if they'll ever get all the bugs straightened out on this site.

@Change, have a wonderful weekend with your son and his family. How awesome is it that you'll really get to spend a lot of time with the granddaughter since she's staying for a year! Don't spoil her too bad. Notice I just said "too bad" because I know you will some. LOL 


@cbar, no that doesn't make you a bad friend because you are going even though you don't want to. I hate going to all those type of things and usually refuse and I figure that if it makes me a bad friend for not going then they're a bad friend too for inviting me when they know how I feel about those parties. Around here people don't seem to have them much anymore but back when Tupperware, Mary Kay makeup, candles, Home Interior, etc... parties were the rage, the main reason I hated going was because I couldn't afford to buy the stuff. Believe it or not any disposable income I had went to supporting one and then a couple of years later two horses. LOL


----------



## JCnGrace

Everyone that gets the day off Monday, enjoy the holiday.

A huge *THANK YOU *to everyone that is in or has ever been in the military and a special prayer for those who've lost their life defending our country and it's citizens!


----------



## TuyaGirl

@BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 thank you for the picture, no worries  Cherokee is such a nice horse, love his patterns, we don't have much horses like that in here.
@Change good to read you!  I guessed it would have something to do with work. Have fun with your family, sounds like you found yourself a long term cleaning horse poop assistant!  
@carshon I hope the rain stops for good, so you can do all the mowing, ride, whatever!  Cloudy day in here, but no rain yet. I need the sun to feel better. Of course in the beginning of the week, when I was stuck at work, we had high temperatures, today they dropped... Ugh.
@JCnGrace oh, you can't see the video? If you want to and have a few minutes go to YouTube, and write on the search bar cirio senhora da victoria - 14 maio de 2015. Should appear one with 4:14 minutes where you can see two horses and people. 

Getting ready to go to the barn, I miss my girl so much


----------



## Change

Thanks, @TuyaGirl - and yes - she's already told me she's looking forward to poop-scooping! She's a country-girl at heart!
@JCnGrace - I've actually never been the spoiling-type grandma, although I am the "cool" grandma! I'm strict, and occasionally even mean (according to the girls), but I'm also the one who does lots of fun and weird stuff and doesn't mind acting the fool. Their other grandma is much more ... sedentary. LOL.

Need to get my butt in gear. Still have to take down the Christmas tree and vacuum upstairs, vacuum the den, mop the kitchen, and put up the air mattress! Oh. And do some serious cob-web removal! LOL. I should probably make an attempt at dusting...


----------



## Change

Okay - before I attack the house, I'll show off my babies:

Cally:








Tango:


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582

TuyaGirl said:


> @BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 thank you for the picture, no worries  Cherokee is such a nice horse, love his patterns, we don't have much horses like that in here.
> 
> @Change good to read you!  I guessed it would have something to do with work. Have fun with your family, sounds like you found yourself a long term cleaning horse poop assistant!
> 
> @carshon I hope the rain stops for good, so you can do all the mowing, ride, whatever!  Cloudy day in here, but no rain yet. I need the sun to feel better. Of course in the beginning of the week, when I was stuck at work, we had high temperatures, today they dropped... Ugh.
> 
> @JCnGrace oh, you can't see the video? If you want to and have a few minutes go to YouTube, and write on the search bar cirio senhora da victoria - 14 maio de 2015. Should appear one with 4:14 minutes where you can see two horses and people.
> 
> Getting ready to go to the barn, I miss my girl so much


Thank you for the compliment. Even though he isn't mine he's my baby. Glad you like him. Tuya is quite nice too  I've got a soft spot for the loudly colored horses like him, and appaloosas, but LOVE some of the Lusitano crosses you guys have over there.

The weather is the same here too, and also about to go see the horses. Let's hope the weather keeps holding out for all of us!

Nice pictures @Change, how do you make them look so nice?


----------



## Tazzie

@Change, thank you! I'm glad to have my ring back  It was gut wrenching not having it. I love my hair too  and thank you! I had a tough time choosing which ones to buy  glad to have you back! We've missed you! Have fun with your cleaning  your babies look fabulous!
@BlindHorseEnthusiast4582, thank you! I do love my costume  and you're baby is adorable! Thank you for sharing the picture!

Have fun with Tuya @TuyaGirl! I'm sure she'll enjoy seeing you 

I got to ride last night and it was a good ride! She was WILD before I caught her :lol: galloping around the field like a loony tune :lol: but came right up to me to begin our ride  love that sassy mare!

And this is a picture Nick took. She pretended to be a reiner :lol: that is a fence she stopped before, which she knows is there. Nick thought she was going to jump it...


----------



## JCnGrace

HOLY MOLY discovered yesterday there are 4 graduations this year instead of 3. Got the one down and then next weekend are the other 3. I think 1 Saturday and 2 Sunday. So it's either pick and choose or spend the weekend in Shelbyville with my mom and leave hubby at home, which doesn't sound too appealing. I may have to take out a loan for graduation gifts. LOL Not really.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 thank you, I hope you had the chance to ride as well. And I understand that 'special' horses have a special place in your heart 
@Change Love the pictures!! Both have such kind eyes  And Tango's are so light coloured, really nice.
And keep being the cool grandmother  I am sure your grandaughter will enjoy the staying and all the country related activities!
@Tazzie ahah, the picture! So funny! My girl does the same sometimes, but the grass is high so no tracks. Glad you had fun! 

I confess I am an awful horsey mum! This is an awful confession for me, but it's a confession thread, right?
Saturday I went to pick Tuya to go for a ride, she came when called as always, was very relaxed when tied to tack, followed me on the arena loose, like a dog (I tight the cinch by steps, and walk her in between), stood for mounting, and then we had a very 'meh' ride, where she was acting extremely gate sour (she is middle of arena sour, not gate), and also dropping shoulder in. So instead of the usual loose rein I started to use more ouside rein / inside leg, and it became a battle of wills where I pushed her and pushed her to end on a good note. When I dismounted I looked at her mouth to check her 'lipstick' (she had a fair amount of it), and that's when I saw the major swelling on her face. The briddle was pressing it, I am pretty sure it was hurting her, and I am even more sure it was already there when I briddled her... Ugh, poor girl, she can't speak in words but she sure was telling me something was wrong. And I keep saying she is very clear expressing herself :icon_frown:
BO was out with his driving horses, when he arrived he stuck his fingers on her mouth and he almost cut himself 
Of course that now I know I should have trusted my gut, it's been several months since she literally throws her hay into the water, she came with the habit of drinking on each bite, NOT THE SAME!! Lately BO's son used to say she liked to make tea as a joke, but BO always said she was eating fine, I never saw anything serious apart from that, and as she was not loosing condition I just let be. She never had her teeth floated  it's not a common practice in here, BO had horses in like forever and while horse is happy there's no such thing as maintenance checks. I never saw one before at the barn and unfortunately I followed that line. Arrghhh, I hate myself right now!! 
BO will call our vet for two of his horses (microchip) and for fixing her teeth. He has a very busy agenda because he is very good, I hope he can come soon... 
I slept so bad... It's not like she is dying but still... Today she didn't come to me when called. She didn't want the briddle on her face - no, I was not going to ride, just to bring her in. At least the flies were calm :frown_color:

Pictures of the swelling and of a curious neighbour when I was cleaning her stall


----------



## JCnGrace

Don't be too hard on yourself @TuyaGirl, the important thing is that you're now going to fix it.


----------



## aubie

Such great pictures in this tread. I confess to a very meh weekend so far. My team is out of the softball tournament and the other ones I was cheering for are also out. Last night while getting my fix of Mountain Monsters, found out next week is season finale. Before now I was just watching here and there, this being the first season(5) I have really followed. Apparently it's only an 8 show season. I get it, there is only so much nonsense you can come up with. Have not been following racing like normal either. Really kinda meh all the way around in Aubieworld today.


----------



## JCnGrace

I had a peaceful, quiet day since hubby spent most of it out running around. I don't get them very often so I enjoy them when I do, even took about a 45 minute nap. LOL

Thinking about what to do on the grill tomorrow. Definitely fried potato packets, maybe some pork chops. Hubby isn't crazy about them but I can get them down him every once in a while.


----------



## Change

The kids arrived last night at the tail end of a thunderstorm so we had to scurry to get the truck bed unloaded and all of Ev's stuff into the garage. Thankfully, they only got a few minutes of the rain, as they were chasing the storm. Today was spend playing with my little grandson and chatting with my son and his wife while granddaughter (Ev) started on her unpacking. Tomorrow the kids leave sans one. It was a fun visit although awful short! Ev has already raided my closet for shoes I can no longer wear. Three pair of heeled boots and two pair of heeled sandals now reside downstairs. LOL. Tomorrow we have to make a TSC run (if it's open) to get some feed for the horses and pick out a poop rake for Ev. She's actually excited about that! And after we get the pasture picked clean, we'll get busy rearranging her room to her preferences. She was SO excited to learn I like incense - evidently my son is not a fan - and started pulling out my collection of incense and aromatic oils. I suspect I'll be buying a lot more over the coming year! 

I just popped in to say hi (and thank you for then comments on the pictures - they're just cell phone shots!). I'll post more later - need to get to bed since my tomorrow starts around 5 a.m.


----------



## JCnGrace

FIVE??? I'm usually still trying to get to sleep about that time. LOL Enjoy that baby all you can while he's there!


----------



## aubie

Grace- would like to hear more about potato packets. I confess to not making any new real food today. But I did make moron pie.


----------



## JCnGrace

It's easy Aubie. Use heavy duty aluminum foil, slice up a scrubbed potato (no need to peel), a little onion if you desire, salt and pepper, a couple of pats of butter and then bring the long sides of the foil together and make small folds until you're at food level and then do the same folds on each end. Throw them on the grill or over a fire or even in a fire, turn often, especially if over/in a fire, for about 15 minutes. You can do larger packets for more people but have to cook longer and I think single packets do much better. Using the same concept you can also do all kinds of veggies too, one that does really nice is cabbage.


----------



## aubie

Thank you. I will try that.


----------



## TuyaGirl

JCnGrace said:


> Don't be too hard on yourself @*TuyaGirl*, the important thing is that you're now going to fix it.



Thanks for the support. Yeah, I'm beating myself up onto this. Slept really bad again, had nightmares and all (teeth falling, abcesses, you name it... ugh). We had dinner at the barn on Saturday (it was a very pleasant time), and BO was very supportive and caring, spent a lot of time watching her eat with the flashlight on, said for me not to worry too much because she was not favouring any side chewing (gah, I hope you can understand what I mean). But she was dropping some grain :-(


Fried potato packets... I would eat that :grin:

@Change looks like you will have a great time together, it's really nice that she shares the same interests as you do. And shoes as well :grin:


Today I was so late for work, the darn subway was off again, so tried to catch a bus. All full, would not even stop. After not sleeping well and on a Monday it's not the best way to start the day...


----------



## Change

@TuyaGirl - don't worry too much if Tuya's teeth are a little sharp. The swelling is most likely due to her biting herself on the inside of the cheek. Painful, yeah - but not life-threatening! And since you already have the vet coming out to give her a float, she'll be good as new pretty soon. She has a good Mama!

I'm not so sure how great it is that Ev and I have the same size feet. So long as she sticks to stealing the high heeled stuff, we'll be fine... but she tried on (and was ooooooohing and aaaaaaaahing) my Tony Llama boots, too. LOL. I said she could borrow them on special occasions but I suspect in time she'll be wearing them to school!

It's going to be fun, otherwise (and I shouldn't complain about the shoes - I am usually barefoot!).


----------



## Tazzie

JCnGrace said:


> HOLY MOLY discovered yesterday there are 4 graduations this year instead of 3. Got the one down and then next weekend are the other 3. I think 1 Saturday and 2 Sunday. So it's either pick and choose or spend the weekend in Shelbyville with my mom and leave hubby at home, which doesn't sound too appealing. I may have to take out a loan for graduation gifts. LOL Not really.


Shelbyville Indiana or Kentucky?! Inquiring minds must know :lol: but that's a lot of graduations!

@TuyaGirl, don't beat yourself up too hard. You're getting it taken care of, and she'll be back to new in no time at all!
@Change, have fun with your granddaughter! Sounds like you're in for an enjoyable year!

I've had a lovely, enjoyable weekend with just my daughter  Nick took Kaleb riding on the RZR this weekend. Syd and I went to the zoo yesterday, and then I rode Izzie this morning. It was a lovely ride


----------



## JCnGrace

@Tazzie, I hear that question all the time and then people crack up laughing when I say Indiana because I sound like I'm from Kentucky. LOL Sounds like you had a great mother/daughter holiday weekend.


----------



## JCnGrace

I confess that I kept my lips zipped when hubby proclaimed tonight that he while he didn't really like pork chops at least he could tolerate them more than tenderloin. I swear that man's likes and dislikes are all in his imagination. If somebody has pulled pork bbq you only have to tell him it's beef for him to love it but even if you wait until after he says how good it is to tell him it's pork he suddenly hates it. I figure sometimes what he don't know won't hurt him. LOL

Dumb me thawed out 9 (I thought each package had 2 and they had 3) of those pork chops though so the dog and me will be having tasty lunches for a few days.


----------



## PoptartShop

I confess, I AM SO BEHIND!!!! I love all the pictures everyone posted though.  I hope everyone had a good long weekend!!

I definitely enjoyed mine. Was very relaxing. Got a lot of cleaning done too. Went riding all weekend, although my trainer told me our drill show is going to be cancelled June 10th. So that was a bummer. We are still working on it, but still sucks. I was looking forward to it & so were my parents. She said personal issues...not really sure what the case is, but I do know my trainer is looking to move barns. :sad: Uggh...that's a whole 'nother story.

Will post some pictures of Redz later...ugh, I've been out of work since Thursday LOL so lots of emails to catchup on! :O


----------



## TuyaGirl

@Change I went looking for Tony Lama boots and I don't blame her! Would not mind having a pair of those 
@PoptartShop glad to hear you had a relaxed weekend. But oh no for the cancelled drill show :-( And mind asking, does Redz belong to your trainer? If so, and If she moves, what are you planning on doing? Definately that sucks!

Speaking of posting pictures with all this Tuya's issue I forgot to post the ones I saved from the oficial page dedicated to the pilgrimage. And as a side note all the 7 horses on the video were also BO's, I just didn't recognize them. Duh me... 
I love the one of the headshots, it's the mare of BO's daughter and a mare called Chicken - came to him like that already 
The little girl is just because it was a lovely picture


----------



## TuyaGirl

Except the little girl one I chose the ones with BO and his horses


----------



## cbar

Beautiful pics as always @TuyaGirl! I really hope your mare is OK, but I'm sure she will be. When is the vet coming out to float? I know there are folks around where I live that never float their horses teeth, so don't let that get you down. You are a good horse mom! 
@Change, have fun with the grand daughter!! Sounds like you will have a busy summer! Does she ride as well?? 

I have been so busy - lots of yard work. And I actually booked today off so I could go trail riding with a friend. So I will be trailering Tiger out of here in about 30 minutes. I'm not sure what the trails are like, but will take my camera in case there is some good scenery  

Hope everyone had a safe and fun long weekend!!


----------



## cbar

ooh...and i meant to say, @JCnGrace, we do potato packets ALL the time!! They are so quick and easy- and my favorite part (no dishes)!! The other night we did one - I sliced them super thin, added red onion, garlic, grated parmesan, seasoning and butter. Threw it on the grill in tin foil. And the greatest thing is if you happen to overcook them, they usually taste even better!


----------



## carshon

I confess I rode yesterday - and I am still not sure I like my new saddle. My seat bones hurt! The saddle is way roomier in the seat than I am used to and just not sure if it is my posture in the saddle or the saddle itself. Tillie was great. We gaited A LOT - tried to get her to canter on the trail and that was a miserable failure- whomever originally trained her must have punished her if she cantered. I urged her forward and she got a couple of strides in and then just came unglued (not bucking) her legs got all wonky she was tossing her head - we pulled to a walk and she was really jumpy anytime I moved - she gets like that if you raise your voice to her too. Poor thing! So we gaited merrily along as my daughter loped beside us or if we gaited slowly her FoxTrotter could also gait. It was a great day.


----------



## PoptartShop

@TuyaGirl I also agree, don't be so hard on yourself. Her teeth are getting done, that's what matters. She's a happy girl! :smile:
Beautiful pictures, too. Love them! The little kiddos are so cute all dressed up too! Just saw your comment- yeah, the embarrassment went away. :lol: My face turned red too! Ugh. I think she's there every Wednesday night so...hopefully tomorrow won't be awkward.

Thank you. Yeah, I plan on still leasing Redz (my trainer does own him) when they move, but it depends on where. I would like to continue working with him because he IS 24 & DOES need continuous work & attention. <3 I love him to death. Nobody else works with him. :sad: We shall see what happens, I'm hoping the new place won't be too far. Not sure when her and her mom are moving but I am assuming soon. The barn I go to now is an hour from work, but only 12-15mins from my place so it works out super well. Ugh.
@cbar have a fantastic trail!  Yes, definitely take some pictures if the scenery is nice! & good, I don't feel so terrible about saying she was prego now LOL. :lol: Just so embarrassed! 
@carshon glad Tallie was good, but ouch about the saddle. :sad: You have to be comfortable in it, it does take awhile to adjust to a new saddle but I hope it works out for you in the end. Some saddles aren't very comfortable. I rode in one of my friend's saddles before & OMG never again. My seatbones were not happy at all. :lol: Aww, I'm glad you had a good day!  Despite her getting antsy on the trail, it does sound like someone probably yelled at her & told her no to that. :sad: Poor girly!!
@JCnGrace mm sounds yummy! I'll take some. LOL.
@Change such cute photos! Have fun with your granddaughter! 
@Tazzie yay for a good ride!!!! :smile:
@aubie hope you aren't feeling 'meh' anymore! 
@BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 cute picture!! Awww.  Paints are so beautiful.

I confess, I am still catching up at work. :lol: AND it's raining. Again.


----------



## TuyaGirl

cbar said:


> Beautiful pics as always @*TuyaGirl*! I really hope your mare is OK, but I'm sure she will be. When is the vet coming out to float? I know there are folks around where I live that never float their horses teeth, so don't let that get you down. You are a good horse mom!
> @*Change*, have fun with the grand daughter!! Sounds like you will have a busy summer! Does she ride as well??
> 
> I have been so busy - lots of yard work. And I actually booked today off so I could go trail riding with a friend. So I will be trailering Tiger out of here in about 30 minutes. I'm not sure what the trails are like, but will take my camera in case there is some good scenery
> 
> Hope everyone had a safe and fun long weekend!!



Thanks! I am still feeling quite bad about it, actually... Because I love her so much!! I asked BO about the vet (it is the same for both of us) and he said he would call him to make the appointment for her and his horses, problem is he has an extremely busy agenda because he is a very good professional. BO advised me to wait even if he can only come in a few weeks because it's not a life threatning issue and all the other vets around work manually and still may leave hooks while he works with a machine and makes a wonderful job. I will follow his advice. BO didn't call me yet so maybe not this week yet... :frown_color:


Have fun at the trail ride and share the pictures, whatever the landscape looks like 

@carshon awww poor Tillie. Sounds like she had a rough past somehow. But at the end she was a good girl and I am happy to know you all had a great time. I would love to try one of those horses, probably would be a disaster, but still... And maybe it is just a matter of you getting used to the saddle? Though may sound it is a tad big (large)?


----------



## JCnGrace

@TuyaGirl, that picture of the little girl makes me smile. How often do you have these pilgrimages?

@cbar, enjoy your ride! 

@carshon, sounds like you had a productive weekend along with a good ride. 

@PoptartShop, I hope everything works out for you to continue with Redz if the trainer moves. I'd really miss Redz stories and pictures.


----------



## PoptartShop

Yeah, I doubt she will move far away. Probably closeby, but to prepare for WORST CASE I have to think of other options too. She knows I love Redz. He's my world! <3 

Here's some pictures from the weekend. He was so good! We went on two trails.


----------



## aubie

Grace- me to. I am a huge fan of Redz pictures and stories.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@PoptartShop I've only seen your reply after I posted mine, I guess we posted at the same time. Thank for the best wishes and I sincerely hope that your trainer stays in the area so you can still lease the adorable old man 
Your trails are lovely btw 
@JCnGrace yup, I found the little girl adorable. How reliable must that horse be? 
How often does this pilgrimage happen? Once a year. But we have another one that brings thousands of riders for 4 days, 150 km from one village to the other, the sacred image of Mary travels with them too, in carts. In the end all the horses are blessed (last picture). Huge logistics here. It happens once a year as well. Never went there.


----------



## cbar

Well, the trail ride went really well, but after 4 hours in the saddle, I am pretty much done for the day. I did work with Amber a bit when I got home, plus bathed and sprayed down and spent time with Chevy. I attempted a run, but I just didn't have the energy for anything over 5km. It was 28 celsius here....and that is just not something I am used to. 

Tiger did quite well on the trails - he did have a few freak outs (he doesn't like it when branches brush against his legs), and he is not very brave about bush-wacking, but he did settle down. The heat wasn't so bad on the trail since we were in the trees for a lot of it. And b/c i was running behind I totally didn't even take my camera (DOH!) So next time I will have to  
@TuyaGirl, you have so many wonderful traditions there! We have nothing like that here. I guess closest thing was when they'd drive the bucking stock into the city for the Calgary Stampede - but after a few horses died I don't think they do that anymore.


----------



## JCnGrace

Oh wow @TuyaGirl, how awesome that there are horses along the road as far as the camera's eye can see.


----------



## JCnGrace

I confess that the horses were in rare form today. Gamble has to rest his muzzle on my neck/shoulder area every day while I'm fastening the chain on the gate to his stall. Today he got over exuberant and caused me to bang my head on the post (not hard, it just stung for a few seconds). He got in trouble. Trying to spray out a water tank and I have Teej trying to rest his head on my bad arm and Cutter trying to get sprayed by putting his head between the nozzle and tank and then pawing when I'd push his head away. They both got in trouble. Cloud went in the wrong stall. She got in trouble. Go to the other side of the barn to spray out and refill that tank. Lay it on it's side and turn around to grab the hose and Thunder has turned it right side up. Turn it over again and realize I forgot to turn the water on. Go back to the other side of the barn where the hydrant is, turn water on, come back around the barn and Thunder has turned the tank right side up again then tries to keep it that way while I'm trying to tip it over. He gets in trouble. They all hate having me raise my voice to them, it hurts their feelings. LOL Flash, Frecks, Este and the minis were the only ones that acted like they had some sense today although Cherry kept trying to sneak over to Majik's feed bucket but I just have to say "I'm watching you" and she'll run back over to her own bucket but that's an every day occurrence. 

I must admit though that inside I was laughing at their antics (except Gamble's). I know I made them into the pests they are but I wouldn't have it any other way because they're a huge source of amusement. They did let me get all their poop scooped without their help today so that was a time saver.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@cbar 4 hours?? I would be dead, lol! I am out of shape saddle wise... ;-) Tiger was a good boy, so it seems, by listening to you. Pity you forgot the camera though.
And by driving the bucking stock into the city for the Calgary Stampede do you mean like bulls / cows being driven with the help of horses? If so we have that too! It's quite traditional in here, I'll post a picture of our 'cowboys'. They work for big breeding farms, each one has their farm symbol embroyded on the jacket.
I am so sorry you had accidents related to this activity around there, poor horses 

@JCnGrace, lol, your horses sound goofy :lol: How many do you have? I confess I almost got lost reading about so many :wink:


----------



## TuyaGirl

Yeah, I might have forgotten the picture...


----------



## 6gun Kid

So I go away and lay on the beach and drink mai tai's for a few days and come back to a novel! @Change your Granddaughter is coming to live with you? I must have missed that. @TuyaGirl great pictures! To everybody else I enjoy your posts but it is too much, too early in the morning to remember you all!!!


----------



## PoptartShop

@TuyaGirl no worries!  I love the pictures! The pilgrimage is so cool. That is pretty amazing how long the road is! Wow! Such a cool experience, I'm jealous!
@cbar I'm sure you are sore for being in the saddle that long! :lol: I would be too, my legs would be like jello. I'm glad Tiger was good and settled down. Hooray for a good ride! 
@JCnGrace Oh my gosh they sound so silly. :lol: LOL that's so funny (minus the bumping your head part, ouch!). They were all over the place huh! They must be feeling good LOL! Thunder and the hose. :rofl: Silly horses! 
@6gun Kid hello there! How DARE you forget me? LOL jk. :lol: It is super early...just got to work. Wahoo! I hope you had fun on the beach, I'm jealous...that's what I need to be doing! Drink in my hand, & toes in the sand! :mrgreen:

I confess, it's a rainy morning, AGAIN but it's gonna clear up & go up to 78F today...so, I am definitely going to the barn after work. Probably going on another trail to beat the heat. :lol: It's already getting humid out. Ugh!


----------



## evilamc

HI GUYS! Man I'm bad at keeping up with you. Works been SUPER busy!!!

I went to my 3 day clinic at the beginning of the month and had an ABSOLUTE BLAST!!!!

Lots of pics and videos in my journal going over the three days of learning
http://www.horseforum.com/member-journals/adventures-freljord-acres-539762/page19/

But I'll post a few here too of course 

Being all cute in the stalls, I've never stalled them like this before, they did GREAT! I don't think Jax would of done as well though if Orianna wasn't with him.









Snuggles while watching my friend ride Ori









Being majestic on a big step up bank thingy









Jax colored up for clinic









And Orianna's pink and purple









Andddd last pic....Jax being spoiled after a trail ride  I always get him a snack when I stop for food!








@PoptartShop That sucks your trainer is moving! Do you have the options/means to just buy Redz from her? If she were to move a lot further away?
@TuyaGirl VERY cool pics!!!
@cbar That is a long ride but I hope you enjoyed it and it was worth every minute! With work and home chores my trail rides are usually kept to 2-3 hours. With Jax we still can get 7+ miles in that time at least....even with all the stopping and waiting we do for slower horses LOL! If I ride him out alone that long I can easily do 8-12 miles.
@JCnGrace What goofy horses! They always have to throw us off sometimes don't they.


----------



## PoptartShop

@evilamc My trainer isn't moving far away, LOL I don't think at least. She said she wants to stay in the same area. She wants to stay closeby to Fair Hill/North East area (where we are anyway). Or if anything near Landenburg PA area. So not too far. Fingers crossed everything works out.

I doubt she'd let me buy him, but I hope she lets me continue leasing him...she isn't moving yet but a lot of drama has been going on so I'm assuming it will be within the next month or so. She KNOWS he's my world! <3 
I will keep everyone posted once things happen, because I am hoping for the best! 

Love the photos!!! They are so cute! Love the colors & the pretty blue mane too. So cute!!  SO happy you had a good time at the clinic!!!! :smile:

I'm excited to get outta work (of course HOURS AWAY) to hit the trail!


----------



## Change

I'm not even going to attempt to reply to everyone, but....

@6gunkid - yes, my 17 y/o granddaughter has moved in. She has the option to return to TX and her folks at end of summer if she wants, but right now the plan is that she's staying through her senior year.
@TuyaGirl - fantastic pictures and it is so fun to see that traditions are still remembered and honored there. 
@PoptartShop - fingers crossed that you get to 'keep' Redz no matter where your trainer moves!
@evilamc - sounds like the clinic was a blast!!
@JCnGrace - obviously your horses are terribly neglected and were just trying to get your attention! LOL!! 

I know I missed some, but I'm old and after yesterday, exhausted, so cut me some slack. 

The kids left Monday morning for their grueling 12+ hour drive back to TX, sans my granddaughter. My garage/aka tack & hay room is currently filled with boxes of stuff that hasn't yet made it down into her room, and I have NO idea how all of that stuff will fit, but we'll get to it eventually! LOL. We tried to get some chores done (poop scooping), but by the time we got the cart 3/4 full, it had started raining, so we gave up. We'd both had to get up at 5 a.m. to see her folks and brother off, so both of us ended up passed out on the couch for a few hours. Let's call Monday a wash.

Yesterday was full mode busy. Ev (granddaughter) and I scooped and hauled 3 cart loads of poop out first thing, then off to the feed store to get beet pulp and RB, and Ev now has her very own poop rake. K (son) came along and he decided we really needed a pair of decorative wagon wheels. I also bought a new bit for Tango. $$$ When we got home and unloaded all of that, it was time to grab Thing and Mama-dawg for their vet appointment. Thing just got a blood draw to check his organ functions because of his epilepsy; Mama has a tumor (so far benign) on her side that has been there for years but in the last year has gone from the size of a quarter in diameter to now the size of a silver dollar. Vet said she wants to remove it. So Mama is now scheduled for surgery in late 3 weeks. $$$ After the vet, we took the dogs home and headed for Walmart for groceries and a few things needed for Ev's room, and groceries. $$ It was a very busy (and expensive) day!!

Ev has had some experience with horses. A friend of hers in TX has a few at a stable and she used to go help muck and occasionally ride. We haven't had a chance yet to assess her riding skills, but she's good with the horses on the ground - no fear - and didn't shirk away from the work (we alternated scooping and driving tractor). She's already telling her friends that Cally is 'her' horse. LOL! We have a few errands to run today, but I'm hoping to at least see how much she knows about handling/grooming and maybe riding in the yard when the errands are done. One of the errands is to the high-school to see what all we need to do to get her registered, and, if they offer it, get her enrolled into driver's ed as summer-school. The other errand is IHOP!! 

This being a Mom stuff is a LOT of work for an old lady!


----------



## JCnGrace

@TuyaGirl, there's 11 of them. 2 quarter horses, 6 paints, and 3 minis.


----------



## aubie

@PoptartShop don't worry. You and Redz will be together. It's just meant to be.


----------



## PoptartShop

Thankyou for the kind words @aubie. I hope so too!
@Change thank you! Aww, I hope everything goes well with her surgery. :sad: Sounds like a super busy and yes, expensive day! Sheesh! At least you are getting it removed though. I hope Tango likes his new bit, too!  You are a busy lady! Aww, that's so cute. It sounds like Ev is enjoying it a lot! IHOP sounds so good right now...I'll take a short stack please! :lol:

I confess, I have a darn sinus headache. Hope it goes away!


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582

I'll actually comment on stuff once I get on my computer. Phone doesn't let me do mentions. 

Here's my embroidery, finished later than expected but oh well. I bring pictures of Cherokee as a peace offering. ?


----------



## Tazzie

@JCnGrace, darn! Had been hoping for Kentucky :lol: my best friend lives there! And they just wanted to help you! How sweet of them!
@carshon, sucks the saddle isn't comfortable :sad: can you add a seat saver to it? Glad you had a good ride though!
@cbar, that's a heck of a ride! My goodness! Glad it was good though!
@PoptartShop, I sure hope she doesn't move him far! I'd hate to see your partnership end. Blah to sinus headaches! I hope you feel better, and that it stopped raining!
@TuyaGirl, those pictures are awesome! It looks like so much fun!
@evilamc, yay for clincs!!
@BlindHorseEnthusiast4582, that embroidery is lovely! Looks very nice! The pictures of the pony are wonderful too!!

I rode last night and had a pretty darn amazing ride!! I love my little mare  who *might* be featured in a SmartPak ad soon!! EEK!


----------



## Tazzie

Double post monster got me!


----------



## PoptartShop

@Tazzie I hope so, she is GORGEOUS! <3  That would be awesome!!!! She is such a diva! I love seeing pictures of her. I love her cute nose!  Thank you, me too! I'm sure she will tell me soon enough what places she's looking into/how far away they are. Gah! 

Yes, it's super sunny now & hot! I can't wait to get outta here & ride already. LOL that 3PM feeling. :icon_rolleyes: It's so hard to come back into work mode after you've had a long weekend. But the good thing is, 2 more days until the weekend again right? LOL


----------



## cbar

@Tazzie, what a gorgeous picture of her. And that would be awesome if Izzie was featured in an ad! (WOW!) And yes, 4 hours is quite the trail ride, but for the folks around here who trail all the time, that is probably considered short! But we did stop for lunch and took short breaks by the river to let the horses drink. 

Funny thing; Tiger seems absolutely fine today!! Not looking stiff or anything which is good. I did go for a short ride down the road, but took it easy on the old boy today. Also did some things with Amber & Chevy. Good thing I got the horse stuff done early since we are under a severe thunderstorm watch. We actually need the rain, but wind & hail can stay away!!! 

Someone mentioned IHOP - YUM!!! We don't have one of those where we are, but I went in the States, and so friggin good!!!


----------



## 6gun Kid

cbar said:


> Someone mentioned IHOP - YUM!!! We don't have one of those where we are, but I went in the States, and so friggin good!!!


 Oddly enough the last IHOP I ate at was in Calgary!


----------



## TuyaGirl

@JCnGrace wow, that's a lot!! That would be my dream, a lot of hard work, but my dream  Actually I would be fine with like, half of those 
@Change that is great that Ev can ride! Maybe she can ride Cally while you ride Tango and go out on trails in a while?
@6gun Kid vacation... I need that. So jealous of you 
@evilamc Loved your pictures, the clinic must have been great and sounds like you had a lot of fun! That's something I would like to try, but not such kind of activities around here :-(
@BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 Awww, Cherokee is such a handsome boy! Did he turn blind long ago? How old is he? I love him! He seems like a happy horse 
And you are very skilled for embroidery work, love the colours, the saying and the whole idea 
@cbar so maybe you are more sore than your horse  It's a sign he is in good condition! I hope the storm is not that bad.
@Tazzie congratulations about just the possibility of entering the add  like what are the odds? And Izzie will be the chosen one. Such a gorgeous girl! 

I am half asleep already. Time to go to bed. This week is being sooo long...


----------



## JCnGrace

@TuyaGirl, they really aren't that much work or maybe it just doesn't seem like much compared to what we used to have. Back when we were still raising horses I think my top head count was 32. THAT was a lot of work and I spent a minimum of 6 hours at the barn everyday, a few hours more if I was working with any youngsters under saddle and a bunch more hours during foaling season.

@Tazzie, pretty cool about Izzie possibly being a cover girl. LOL

@BlindHorseEnthusiast4582, good job on your embroidery! Cherokee as usual looking handsome.


----------



## PoptartShop

@cbar aww that's good Tiger is feeling good today!  He's probably ready for more. LOL. Glad he wasn't stiff and that you got to do some stuff with Amber & Chevy before the storm comes. I hope it doesn't get too crazy! Ugh.
@TuyaGirl me too...I didn't wanna get out of bed this morning at all. I just needed 5 more mins! :lol: 
@JCnGrace that is quite the farm!  

I confess, finally wearing a cute sundress today to work because it's yet another nice day! 
I am SUPER EXCITED FOR SATURDAY!!!!!!!!!! Going to the Devon Horse Show.  I go every year. It's so fun to watch all the riders, and the food is good too! I'm excited. <3 Has anyone ever been??


----------



## JCnGrace

I haven't @PoptartShop. The Congress in Ohio is the furthest east I've been to a show and then it was more for trailer shopping than watching the classes. Have fun!


----------



## carshon

I confess we rode last night our local state park finally opened and Hubby, daughter and I were the first on the trails this year!

Saddle feels better all of the time - one issue I seem to be having is that the right stirrup seems a tad shorter than the left. I don't think it is me because I have not had that in any of my other saddles. No sore seat bones after last night and we rode 2 hours (7.5 miles)

This was Hubby and Belle's 2nd trail ride this year - and we took her on some pretty aggressive trails. She did well but she jumps things she is afraid of - like a trickle of water at the bottom of a steep ravine. she jumped even though hubby had her head pulled to the side. Then she jumped on a sapling and was a little concerned. She then launched herself (and hubby) over every boggy spot we encountered (and there were quite a few) She did well at the last boggy spot and only jumped a little.

Any advice on stopping this? I just told him we will stick with it and she will eventually get over it. See Sawing her had back and forth to get her to stop and think does not work, having a horse stand in front of her does not work (she jumps to the side and onto saplings!) Going over with another horse riding at her side does not work (for the most part the trail is too narrow to do this)

But we are planning on riding again on Saturday. Keep your fingers crossed that it does not rain!


----------



## Tazzie

@PoptartShop, I know! I'm so excited about the idea of her being picked! And she sure is a diva :lol: a hard working one at least! Did you get to ride yesterday? I hope so! And I haven't been to Devon, yet. But I want to!! My boss from Michigan did at one point, but I haven't. One day! Maybe we can even show at it! :lol: yay for a sundress too!
@cbar, thank you! I'll make sure you all get to see it if she makes the cut! I so hope she does! I'm glad he felt find afterward! That's a good thing! Glad you got everyone messed with before the storm, yikes! I'm tired of all these storms. I hope you didn't get hit too hard!
@TuyaGirl, thank you! They had emailed out a few months ago asking for people who used that supplement to write up a little thing about their horse and why they chose that supplement. I went ahead and did it, but figured we wouldn't have much of a chance. What a surprise it was to hear from them yesterday! They did say *may* be able to use it in an upcoming thing, so it's not a for sure thing. But still! I'm extremely excited! And I do agree that this week is very long...
@JCnGrace, thank you! I'm so excited about it!
@carshon, strange about the saddle. I have that issue on occasion, but it IS me. Hopefully you get it figured out. I'm glad the saddle at least isn't leaving you sore! Hopefully it doesn't rain for your ride on Saturday. Pesky rain, blech! As far as the jumping over boggy areas, I would just take your time with it. How is she leading? Though if she's launching herself over it, that probably wouldn't be a good idea. I wouldn't turn the neck or see saw the reins. I'd let her look, and decide. With gentle leg pressure to encourage, not force. We still launch over things. I just don't make them a big deal and eventually she walks through it.

And what a long day, whew... I have my chiropractor today, and hoping to squeeze a ride in. We will see. I'm hoping to though!


----------



## PoptartShop

@Tazzie YES! I'm also riding tonight!  I went on a trail then cantered in one of the fields to clear my head. :lol: Redz had 2 days off, and he was SO full of energy. It was so cute lol. OMG if you ever showed there I'd be cheering you on like I KNOW HER!!!!!! SHE IS AWESOME AND SO IS HER HORSE!!!! LOL :mrgreen: :rofl: Good luck at the chiro & I hope you can get a nice ride in too!  
@carshon that is so awesome! So glad you had a good trail too. Glad the saddle seems to be working out, but the stirrup thing is odd. See if someone can stand in front of you and you stand up in the stirrups? Maybe something is off. Hmmm. Ah, Redz does that sometimes over things. I kinda just go with it & take a deep breath. :lol: Just stay calm & hopefully she will get over it & learn that it's no big deal.
Crossing my fingers it doesn't rain for you for Saturday. 

I confess, the only thing I don't like is...wearing a sundress to work, then having to change into my riding gear & step out into the heat. :lol: LOL. But I will be fine! Hoping this last hour flies by so I can hurry up & see my boy!


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582

Thanks for the compliments everybody! This was my first attempt at embroidery and I was having to learn from YouTube, lol. Cherokee was not enjoying the flies but it was better than a few days earlier, so he was just trying to figure out why I kept calling his name. Trying to get the booger to at least look like he was looking at me  

@TuyaGirl he's in his mid teens, been blind for several years. I'm not sure exactly how many. Over 5 I know. I'm glad you like him. 

Congrats on the chance for the ad @Tazzie, good luck! Izzie sure is a cute girl, so she'd look great! Hope the appointment and ride (?) went well 

Hope you had a good ride @PoptartShop. I'm 3 or 4 months and counting without one  That's one bad thing about not having a horse you see multiple times a week. Every time I get to go, either there isn't enough time or the weather won't cooperate!

@carshon I hope you can figure out the saddle. I don't ride with one so can't offer advice there. Hope you can figure out the hopping thing! Cherokee walks through water like a champ and mud with just a little coaxing, so I'm not sure how you'd handle that. I'm sure it'd catch me off guard!

I confess that I'm so freaking tired of rain! Every time I start to make headway with Cherokee's thrush, not to mention feel like I might get to ride, we get pounded with another storm and there's mud everywhere! Can we not just have like 2 dry weeks??? UGH. I don't mind it at all for ME, just for his sake. Oh well, it must dry out eventually right? 

I'm going to see Guardians of the Galaxy Volume 2 tomorrow, so I am excited about that. Then I get to go to the barn Saturday


----------



## cbar

@6gun Kid, that is curious....I work in Calgary and didn't think we had an IHOP. I was so friggin excited when we were down in Missoula b/c we got to to. LOL..then again, I have turned into a hermit, so it is likely we do have one and i didn't even know!!! 

Well, the severe thunderstorm watch turned into nothing. Not even a drop of rain. We NEED the rain, so hopefully it rains tonight. 
@carshon, I was/am having problems with Tiger on trails. He doesn't like mud, water or going through brush (or stepping over logs). I find that by the end of our rides he seems to relax (or get tired) and is more willing to go through stuff. Fallen logs are a trick since he really wants to launch himself over and that's the last thing I want. I'm sure Belle will settle down and figure out it's easier to just walk through things...might just take a few more miles. I also have been trail riding with some really seasoned horses that don't balk at anything - this helps with his confidence a little I think.


----------



## JCnGrace

carshon said:


> I confess we rode last night our local state park finally opened and Hubby, daughter and I were the first on the trails this year!
> 
> Saddle feels better all of the time - one issue I seem to be having is that the right stirrup seems a tad shorter than the left. I don't think it is me because I have not had that in any of my other saddles. No sore seat bones after last night and we rode 2 hours (7.5 miles)
> 
> This was Hubby and Belle's 2nd trail ride this year - and we took her on some pretty aggressive trails. She did well but she jumps things she is afraid of - like a trickle of water at the bottom of a steep ravine. she jumped even though hubby had her head pulled to the side. Then she jumped on a sapling and was a little concerned. She then launched herself (and hubby) over every boggy spot we encountered (and there were quite a few) She did well at the last boggy spot and only jumped a little.
> 
> Any advice on stopping this? I just told him we will stick with it and she will eventually get over it. See Sawing her had back and forth to get her to stop and think does not work, having a horse stand in front of her does not work (she jumps to the side and onto saplings!) Going over with another horse riding at her side does not work (for the most part the trail is too narrow to do this)
> 
> But we are planning on riding again on Saturday. Keep your fingers crossed that it does not rain!


Have you tried adjusting your fender? Sometimes the leather gets a little bunched up and pulling it through, oiling well, pull back and forth a couple of times to get it situated just right might make a difference and the oiling should help keep it from doing it again. If that's not it as long as the holes have good space between them you can add one halfway between two holes to get it where you need it.

As far as Belle jumping things experience and her getting comfortable on the trail will probably be the biggest help. Mine always seemed like they decided they'd rather conserve their energy after they'd experience a couple of long, tiring trails. I guess you could practice at home by setting up some obstacles. When she does it wrong keep taking her over them. When she gets it right praise to high heaven and move on from that obstacle.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@PoptartShop the sundress season began  I am more a fan of shorts (of course I don't bring them to work), and on really hot days I take them to the barn so as I'm fresh and also can get a little tan  Then when it's riding time I go change to my riding breeches, and it's usually a not so good feeling 
Awww, a canter down the field. I miss that!
About the Denver Horse Show, never been there. It's a little far from where I live, lol! Have fun!
@BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 I sure liked him! So cool that he adjusted well  And I hope you can get rid of thrush for his sake. Also have fun at the movies 
@carshon good that you are slowly adjusting to the saddle. My advice would go along the lines of JCnGrace's one. Did the fenders come with the saddle? BO has a pair of stirrups that never had the same holes on one side and the other, they had more space between them on one side and he had to make extra hole so as they could be the same size. Worth to try check it. About advice on the horse jumping just don't push him, let him analyse the scary thing and let him go on his own pace on a loose rein. Maybe it works, maybe he still jumps, but worth the try. I had it happen to me just once, at a gallop down a field, following a friend (the horse she was riding bolted home, although she never admited). In the end of that field there's a little bank, we were coming really fast, so Tuya made an attempt to stop, put head down to check how the footing was, and launched herself forward into the driveway. It was not funny!! I was so mad with my friend, we have a rule in here that is NEVER to allow a horse canter home. Do you guys have it as well? Curious 
Plus I am hoping it does not rain so as you can go back to that trail.
@Tazzie They saw Izzy's picture(s) and they needed no more  I wish you the best of luck!!

And @Change I forgot to say I wish all goes well with both your dogs!

I am so glad it's Friday, although I am not going to ride I miss the barn so much!! I could take her on a hand walk around but it's going to be hard because there will be an event at the farm (this is a public forum, I must not forget that, so details later, after it happens) and the place will be full of security guards to keep privacy. I doubt I am allowed to walk around with a mare in hand...


----------



## 6gun Kid

@cbar 500-70 Shawville Blvd., Calgary, AB T2Y 2Z3 CA Store# : 4006


----------



## evilamc

I confess I'm being a BAD adult tonight. I moved my last grooming appointment that was at 6pm to tomorrow afternoon so I can go riding with my friend while she tests out a horse to buy...Riding late is SO much better then working late though!


----------



## 6gun Kid

gonna be a long day


----------



## Change

@Tazzie - so cool about the possibility of an ad! Whoot!
@carshon - years ago when I was putting finishing and miles on a little 3 y/o mare, I had the same issue of her jumping anything wet. Mud holes. 2" trickles of water. I finally found a lake and decided she was going to be ridden in it. A little too large for her to jump. At first, I just had her walking in a couple inches deep. After about a week, I was stripping her and lunging her into the water. A week after that, I was chest deep in the water myself and having her swim/lunge around me. She never balked or jumped at water again. As for downed trees/logs, repetition and practice at home with poles and, if possible, find something larger. Set it in the lunging path and just walk her over it again and again. 

And I have one saddle where the left leg feels longer than the right. It's an older saddle and I just figure the leather has stretched a bit over the years. It's a little irritating at times, especially since the stirrups are as short as they can go. One day I'll get around to taking it to a saddler to have it adjusted (or trade that saddle in for the one I really want).

I haven't tried Tango over any extreme trails with obstacles like logs yet but he slogs through water and mud without a second glance. Cally will step over a 30" diameter downed tree without hesitation, but she'll give water a serious look and if it looks like a lot of mud, she'll race through. She doesn't jump... just speeds up. She's a diva, though, and doesn't want to get her feet dirty. LOL!

Wednesday, Ev, K and I went to IHOP. I ate too much. After that K decided he was worn out so he headed home (we'd taken both trucks). Ev and I hit a few Thrift stores and Pawn shops. She scored and came home with a 32" flat screen TV for her room and a sewing machine. I almost bought another saddle (hornless endurance) but after sitting in it, I decided I probably want a larger seat. This one was a tight 15". $100. I also seriously considered a nice western rough out with a 16" seat for $150. Two horses, 4 saddles and WAY TOO MUCH money spent in the past few days. I passed.

Yesterday, Ev decided she wants to turn our shop (currently a store room for old junk) into her art studio. She and a neighbor kid she's known for years from summers here spend a good portion of the day cleaning it out. She even killed a few mice!! Since she was busy with her own thing, I decided to spend the day with the horses. Tango got a bath and Cally got a hose-off. Both of them looked so pretty fully groomed with flowing manes and tails.  Then I let them go graze for a bit and Cally immediately rolled. So much for my hard work with her! Tango, surprisingly, didn't. When it cooled down a bit, I saddled Tango up in the big roper saddle, checked fit, bitted him up with the new bit, and took him for a short 30 minute ride. He's responding well to the bit - he's got a great 'whoa!' We had one slight argument when I asked for a 'back,' though. Just a slight rear and a few crow hops... so we did circles for a few then I asked again. Then he backed. That boy does NOT like circles! LOL. We didn't ride long - only about 30 minutes and less than 2 miles, but after 2 weeks off, he really needed it.


----------



## PoptartShop

@*BlindHorseEnthusiast4582* awww, I hope you get to ride soon. :sad: Stupid weather never cooperates! At least you get to spend time with him though even though you can't ride often, but I know it's frustrating. Let me know how GOTG2 is, I'm dying to see it!  I love those movies. Groot is so cute too LOL, well baby groot. :lol:
@*evilamc* that sounds AWESOME, I'd do the same thing. :lol: Riding>working any day haha.

@*6gun Kid* I hope your day goes by fast!!! 
@*cbar* I hope it rains tonight for your sake, can't have a drought! :sad: Rain is good sometimes!
@*TuyaGirl* yeah, I like shorts too! But dresses are just easier if I'm feeling lazy LOL just slip it right on. :lol: I hope you get to spend some time with Tuya! <3 Ugh. It sucks that a lot of people are gonna be there. :sad: I hate that. I am hoping the arena will be free tonight, so I can at LEAST get some work in because tomorrow I won't be in my lesson.
@*Change* that sounds like a great relaxing day with the horses. I'm sure they enjoyed their baths!  LOL of course Cally rolled...Redz does the same thing, like thanks a lot! All that hard work & just like that, BAM they are dirty again hahaha. Ahhh! Mmmm I am still craving some IHOP. Or even Cracker Barrel. YES! I need it haha.

I confess, last night was well, INTERESTING! Lol...we went on a trail, and surprisingly enough we saw a deer running, very very close to us! :O Never seen one up THAT close so it was pretty bizzare. Redz got very very anxious & I had to calm him down. :sad: Plus I was alone so I was a little nervous myself, but we worked it out. So that was good. He did have a little tantrum though. Ugh. But we ended on a good note, went in the arena for a little afterwards & did some serpentines. 

I ALSO held him for the vet while he got his spring shots done lol. Quick & easy, he didn't even care. :lol:

Here's a picture 


I am riding tonight again, probably going to do some arena work & then the field. No lesson tomorrow because I'll be at the show (not in it obviously LOL). I have a LOT to do tonight so I probably won't ride too long- I need to clean my guinea pig's cage, paint my nails, and grocery shop plus laundry haha. I wanna get it all done since tomorrow I'll be at the Devon Horse Show all day & afterwards I won't wanna do anything. :rofl: 

HAPPY FRIDAY!!!!!!! I'm glad this short week flew by. :mrgreen:


----------



## cbar

@6gun Kid, that explains it; I never venture into South Calgary. But super glad to know we actually have one! Thanks  

Finally Friday everyone! Any big weekend plans?? 

I think I have lesson with Ms. Amber tonight. I need to get the grass cut at some point this weekend, and might even be meeting up for another trail ride too. 
@Change, sounds like Ev is making herself at home - I kind of wish I could find the thrift stores you have. Sounds like you stumbled upon some wicked good deals!!! 
@evilamc, sometimes you gotta do what you gotta do. And I agree, riding is much more fun than working  

We finally got a bit of rain last night. Not enough to make puddles, and the rain barrel didn't get filled. But at least the garden got a little wet. 

As for sundresses, I wish I could wear 'em. Right now I refuse to wear shorts/skirts/dresses in public. My legs appear to have a pox b/c of all the darned mosquito bites I have. I heard eating grapefruit will deter the little blood suckers, but they still love me no matter how much grapefruit I eat. And I do use Deep Woods Off to no avail


----------



## Change

@cbar - yep, Ev is definitely making herself at home! LOL. 

I tend to live in shorts at home unless I'm riding. And if I 'accidently' get fly spray on my legs while spraying the horses.... it hasn't hurt me and I get bit a lot less! LOL. I don't go out in public in shorts, though. Scratches, cuts, scars and just old lady legs are not appropriate for the viewing public. ;-)


----------



## JCnGrace

Another one who doesn't wear shorts in public. Quit when my knees started getting all wrinkly and saggy. Capris are my friend, glad they came back in style except they were called pedal pushers in their earlier form. I can't even remember the last time I wore a dress and there's a very good chance that none of them that are hanging in my closet would even fit me anymore. I really need to take a day to do nothing but try on the clothes hanging in there and throw them in the Goodwill sack when they won't zip or gape between the buttons. LOL


----------



## tinyliny

@Change
I wish I were Ev! that is the childhood I dreamed of, and you are the Grandma I wanted (not that mine were chopped liver or something)

do you get Netflix? there is the cutest, sweetest production on there called , "Anne with an E". it' an adaptation of the novel "Anne of Green Gables". you and your Gdaughter might enjoy evenings watching it. not a dry eye in the house. 8 episodes, too.


----------



## PoptartShop

@*JCnGrace* omg you sound like my mom! Psh, stop that nonsense! :lol: My Mom also loves capris. I also roll up my jeans sometimes into capris haha. I also need to take some clothes to Goodwill or in a clothes box. I have so many things I never wear/that don't fit anymore. Just...taking the time to do it, I'm too lazy haha. Maybe this weekend. :lol:
@*cbar* glad it rained a bit! Omg I HATE mosquito bites. :sad: They are the worst. The only thing I don't like about wearing shorts/dresses is, well I'm part Italian & let's just say...I HAVE TO SHAVE MY LEGS LIKE EVERY OTHER DAY! :lol: It's so annoying. Girl probz! @*Change* well you don't have to shave them as often either then! LOL I hate shaving! :sad:

No huge weekend plans except going to the Devon Horse Show tomorrow. Just going with Mommadukes, mother & daughter trip haha we go every year. I'm gonna take lots of pictures of the beautiful horses & hopefully some cool action shots. :mrgreen: & of course, pig out...probably look in some of the cool shops & buy unnecessary stuff haha.
Then Sunday, I am gonna ride if it doesn't rain. Keeps switching back & forth from sunny to rain. :icon_rolleyes: AND I'm gonna swim that day too if it stays sunny!  

I confess, I can't believe it's only 2PM...2.5hrs to go, it feels like I've been at work for 15 hours LOL. Just wanna RIDE already! Grrrr.


----------



## Tazzie

@PoptartShop, yay for a ride! I'm glad you were able to work through it! I sure hope tonight's ride goes well! And have fun at Devon!!!!

@BlindHorseEnthusiast4582, thank you! I'm quite biased, but I love her :lol: and both went well! My adjustment felt SOOO good! And that's amazing for your first attempt! I have ZERO talent for that kind of thing :lol: have a good time at the movies! And yay for barn time!

@cbar, sorry you didn't get much rain. Hopefully this weekend?? Or tonight?? And not many plans here, thank goodness :lol:

@TuyaGirl, haha! That would be amusing if all it took was pictures :lol: I did give a glowing review, so hopefully that sealed the deal! And oh boy. Have fun with the event this weekend. I do hope you get to see Tuya though!

@evilamc, you needed to be bad :wink: haha!

@Change, thank you! And it sure sounds like you're having a great time with Ev! She snagged some sweet deals from the sounds of it! Glad Tango did so well too! He's going to be a nice horse!

We had a spectacular ride last night! I love this mare so much! We FINALLY got a walk-canter-walk!! I was practically in tears because it finally clicked and she went "so THIS is what you've been asking?!"

I did have a crappy day around lunch. We went to try one place, but they closed. Like, won't open again closed. So we went down a few doors to the Chinese place. It's good food, but it has a weird system. Basically it doesn't matter who places an order first, food is brought out as it's finished regardless of table. I went with four other people. They ALL got their food. After about half an hour, I still didn't have my food. They asked me what I'd ordered, and I said the General Tsos. Still nothing. I was asked AGAIN. I said the same thing. Still nothing. The guys next to us work with us, and they were going to complain to the waitress. I said no. If they ask me a third time what I originally ordered, I'm going to tell them to forget it, I'm not paying a dime, and I'll eat elsewhere. Well guess what?? They went to ask me a third time. I said forget it, give them their checks. She insists on asking, so I tell her. "Oh, it's in the back." My entire table ask "well, why isn't it HERE?!" I said "I am not paying anything, I am going elsewhere for lunch." My friends/coworkers told her after she said "it's in the back" again that I wasn't interested unless they were giving it to me because I was NOT paying. Oh, by the way, it'd been over an hour since I'd ordered. It's not like I was getting fussy after ten minutes. They gave me the lunch, and it was WRONG. It was General Tsos, yes. But it was cold AND they had fried rice instead of white like I'd ordered. I'll NEVER be going back there again. Everyone asked me how I didn't lose my temper. I told them I'm surprised they didn't feel the table vibrating from me seething. I hadn't had anything to eat since before 7 am, and by that time it was after 1 pm. We eat at 11 am daily since we all get in super early.

I did get to leave at 2:30 though, and promptly went birthday present shopping for Sydney since her third birthday is Tuesday. I am now sitting with a tall glass of vanilla bean moonshine and root beer just because.

Anyway, enjoy a cute video of my Izzie, a couple of pictures 

One is her snuggling/looking for a treat at the end of the ride, another is me "parking" her behind Nick's toy, and another is only glancing a bit at the tractor out planting. To think, this is the horse that used to be terrified of tractors.

ETA, stupid forum for turning the pictures sideways, grr. Anyway, also forgot to say you'll see the high brush we walk through. We have to trot/canter through it as well for now. Least until all the crops are planted and he has some free time to mow!

Putting them in here instead of an attachment...


----------



## JCnGrace

@PoptartShop, I'm more than old enough to be your mom, maybe even your grandma if I'd started really young. LOL
@Tazzie, I always hate complaining at a restaurant because I'm always afraid they'll spit, put a booger or some equally or worse gross thing in my food. LOL I do like you and would rather walk out without eating or paying.

Finally got this weekend's grad parties figured out. Emily's starts at 3 tomorrow and then Hannah's at 5. Will hit both of those. Nick's is on Sunday and I'll be missing that one but he should be at Hannah's party so I'll give him his card and money then. 

Small world story...Hannah's mom & dad (my nephew) are divorced. Her mom has been dating and is getting/may already be married to a guy I went to school with. Couldn't stand him and now I have to see him at these kind of functions. To be fair he doesn't try to be the bada$$ these days like he did back then. 

Sometime before Wednesday (farrier day) I'd like to get bridle paths trimmed on the whole herd. They may end up with some weird hairdos since I'm still having to be a lefty. LOL I let them grow out during the winter so they're all more than needing it done. Gamble and Thunder both have some knots in their mane that need to be dealt with as well. I don't what those two do all the time but unless I really trim up their manes they get knots as fast as I get them out.


----------



## Change

JCnGrace said:


> I really need to take a day to do nothing but try on the clothes hanging in there and throw them in the Goodwill sack when they won't zip or gape between the buttons. LOL


I have two walk in closets - one 8' deep and the other 6' deep. The 8' one has three rods; the 6' one has 4 rods. Both are full. I may... MAY... wear about 2.5' of the clothing hanging in them. I think I still have a few pair of jeans from the 70s/80s I have delusions about someday being able to wear again! :-O



PoptartShop said:


> @*[UI HAVE TO SHAVE MY LEGS LIKE EVERY OTHER DAY! :lol: It's so annoying. Girl probz! ... Change - well you don't have to shave them as often either then! LOL I hate shaving! :sad: *


*

I'm a natural blonde (now a natural grey) and my hair is spider-web fine. Even when I was younger I only had to shave about once a week because you can't really see any of my body hair. Now - I only shave when I notice how long it's getting! LOL. And I'm right with you... I hate shaving!

Yesterday we took a trip out to the school. Registrar was out because her daughter is getting married this weekend. We met the senior counselor, though, and really like him. Ev thinks the school is small (1400 students, 9-12 grades) and LOVES it (her last school was over 3000 students). After that, I drove her through old-town and she was hanging out the window staring at the old homes and architecture. And - kid after my own heart - she absolutely LOVED the old cemetery! It was a fun day.*


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

Just caught up a few pages. Don't have internet atm :-(

Hope you all keeping well.

Will stop in when I can.


----------



## JCnGrace

@Change, you and me both sister as far as keeping old clothes! LOL I only wish I had 2 closets. I have ONE and yes it's a big one but I have to put everything in it except what is in drawers, even my coats because hubby has the walk-in closet in his office (really supposed to be a bedroom), the 2 single closets in the other spare bedroom and the coat closet. AND he tries to con me out of some of my closet all the time. No way, huh uh buddy! Hey that is a good reason to keep it stuffed full though! LOL


Good to hear from you @ShirtHotTeez! Hope you are getting settled in at your new place so that you can feel secure and actually have time to get through your grieving process. I always keep you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## aubie

I confess to watching the season finale of Mountain Monsters right now. Beyond ridiculous.


----------



## JCnGrace

I confess that today is my 23rd wedding anniversary. Some days that seems like forever and other days like it was yesterday, I guess it depends on whether he's made me mad on a particular day or not. LOL Add another year of shacking up and 4 years of dating and that's 28 years we've been together. 

I'm also supposed to be paying bills and not playing on The Horse Forum. Oops, oh well guess I better get back to it. LOL


----------



## TuyaGirl

@Change seems like you are having a great time with Ev, so cool that she is enjoying the places and settling in just fine. About legs and hairs, BO's daughter also sprays herself with horse's fly spray and says it works fine on her. I never tried that. And I barely need to shave as well, that's a big plus 

@cbar I hope your lesson with Amber went well and that you got the chance to go on a trail ride 

@PoptartShop Wow, a deer encounter! We only have deers on rare places in here, I am pretty sure Tuya would freak out if she ever saw one! Good you managed to calm Redz down and ended on a good note. I go alone on a small trail ride sometimes, but all the what ifs keep crossing my mind, so basically I am not brave enough to leave the neighborhood. Never ventured to go up to the beach alone. I hope you had fun at Denver Show 

@Tazzie I was kidding when I mentioned only the pictures  Great that Izzie learnt the transitions, must be such a wonderful feeling of accomplishment, right? Tuya knows more than I do, so I never really had to teach her something 
Lovely pictures!

@JCnGrace I also keep lots of clothes with the hope I will wear them again in the future, when I get more thin / more fat. I have a special place for them on the closet 
And yes, manes grow sooo fast!!
Oh, and happy anniversary!

@ShirtHotTeez hi! Nice to see you around! You didn't forget about us, and we sure didn't forget about you! I hope you are settling in ok.

Now that is over I can tell the event was a famous fado (our traditional song) singer marriage. I caught people from Portugal in here, so I kept my promise to keep the secret. I don't know how she found out about the place, but it was a good choice  Funny part is BO ended being requested to take her down the driveway in his fancy cart, because the magazine paying for exclusive pictures didn't find funny that a lot of paparazzi were already waiting at church's door (information leak) and cancelled the cart ride in there. In the first picture of the cart BO was smiling because he was telling me he was going to charge 5euros per picture  it was funny to see all the fancy cars going down the driveway and the bride had such a pretty dress!
BO was incredibly busy but when I asked him about the vet he told me he was calling him soon and then asked me if I found Tuya better. Actually the swelling was almost gone, and I answered yes, then he told me he had been rasping the biggest hook himself. I've seen him doing it before to a friend's mare, well at least until the vet comes the swelling is gone.

Appart from that Tuya was a very sassy girl this weekend. She was running, bucking, paying like a 3 year old. And today apparently she had a meeting with the next stall stallion and I didn't know about it and brought her out. She never left the gate, didn't even roll as usual, so after a fit and as it was crazy wind anyway and her eyes were runny I took her in. She took me in, sort of, lol! Trotting beside me, all peppy. Poor girl, a mare in heat in the middle of boys  She was peing herself all over the place! Whatever Tuya, whatever... Lol!

Pictures of the cart and horses in full harness (yes, he does not use only seat belts ) and Tuya on her date across the wall


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

JCnGrace said:


> I confess that today is my 23rd wedding anniversary. Some days that seems like forever and other days like it was yesterday, I guess it depends on whether he's made me mad on a particular day or not. LOL Add another year of shacking up and 4 years of dating and that's 28 years we've been together.
> 
> I'm also supposed to be paying bills and not playing on The Horse Forum. Oops, oh well guess I better get back to it. LOL


Congratulations, I hope you have been treated very special today.
:winetime: :winetime:


----------



## JCnGrace

ShirtHotTeez said:


> Congratulations, I hope you have been treated very special today.
> :winetime: :winetime:


 
Are you kidding? He didn't even remember and then when I told him he said, "Oh crap, I forgot Stephs b'day too!". That is his daughter and her b'day was yesterday.:icon_rolleyes: After all these years I'm used to it. He never remembers my birthday either.

Thank you though and thank you @TuyaGirl.


----------



## JCnGrace

8 haircuts down and 3 to go.


----------



## PoptartShop

Awwww happy anniversary @*JCnGrace* !!!   Hope you had a lovely day! 
@*TuyaGirl* thank you! Yeah, it can be scary sometimes but the trails are not toooo big so it's not so bad. LOL. OMG Tuya is so beautiful. Love that face! <3 Look at her loving it up to her neighbor. So adorable!!! Love her!
@*Change* wow I'm jealous, I wish I had lighter hair. Would be so much easier. :lol: Awww sounds like Ev is having a fun time!!  That's great! 
@*Tazzie* Izzie is just adorable. I love her pictures & the video. Such a good girl!  And I love all her cute gear. She is so cute! <3 Thank you! @ShirtHotTeez happy to hear from you.  Hope you are doing well!

I confess, The Devon Horse Show was a BLAST!!! Every year it's awesome but this year we had perfect weather, & all of the horses were so beautiful. Even got to pet some.  Walked around, I also got a REALLY cute 'bit' bracelet & some cool decals for my car. Can never have enough horsey ones. :lol: Was a great day. 

I did take some nice action shots of the jumpers. I will post some pictures later. 

Went on a nice trail ride with Redz yesterday morning- he was so good! Love him so darn much! :mrgreen: Will post some of him as well. 

THEN, I went swimming yesterday which was nice, at my parent's. I got some color finally haha. :lol: It was a nice relaxing Sunday.  
Ugh...back to work today. Woooo.


----------



## JCnGrace

Thanks @PoptartShop. 

You really had a good weekend!


----------



## PoptartShop

Ugh...I'll have to post pictures tomorrow. Haven't been able to use my computer all day here at work- we are having some issues and connectivity issues. :sad: GRRR!! LOL what a Monday this has been. :sad:


----------



## cbar

Happy belated anniversary @JCnGrace!!! Haha...typical man, forgetting his anniversary. I can't point fingers though....I have no clue when mine is! (We aren't married, but have been 'dating' for 10 years). 

@tuya, LOVE the pics of the carts and your mare. She is so funny...love the facial expressions. 
@PoptartShop - your weekend sounds like it was awesome. So glad the horse show as such a hit...and your parents have a pool?! That is such a foreign concept for me. Since we only have a handful of really hot days, hardly anyone has a pool here. 

My weekend was not too bad. Lesson was cancelled on Friday which kind of ticked me off. Instead I got all the grass cut, so at least I was productive. I did go riding both Saturday & Sunday - Sunday I met a few ladies and went out West for another 1/2 day trail ride. I actually took some photos so I'll try to post them tomorrow. 

Hope everyone is having a beautiful week so far!


----------



## JCnGrace

Thanks @cbar.


No confessions from me tonight, I behaved myself today. LOL


----------



## PoptartShop

@cbar thank you! Yeah, I also have a pool at my complex!  But I only have time to swim on weekends, considering the sun is pretty much dull by the time I get home during the week. :lol: Today is certainly NOT a pool day- it's raining, again. :sad: I'm glad even though your lesson was cancelled, you still got to ride this weekend!  Can't wait to see photos! 
@JCnGrace LOL good! :rofl:

I confess, here are some pictures of the show (I tried to get some good action shots) & some of Redz from Sunday. <3 
My computer at work seems to be working better this morning...let's hope it continues to. Ugh.

PS I know Redz needs his feet done- the farrier comes out today.


----------



## JCnGrace

Good morning!

I need to make a trip to Sam's Club before we run out of tp but so far I'm just not feeling it. Maybe after I drink more coffee. LOL


----------



## carshon

I confess I have been off line since Thurday and have not read all of the posts. Rode Wednesday and then again on Monday- I think I have the saddle figured out but my horse not so much! We rode some pretty aggressive trails yesterday- lots of sucking mud and steep ravines. Tillie did very well. She hated a trail that was extremely over grown and right at the edge of a stream. When heading back toward the trailer my daughter and her mare passed us and I had to fight Tillie not to race after them and she reared straight up in the air - if I had not turned my head I may have broken my nose. Scared hubby who was right next to me and scared daughter. First time she has acted like this - I assume it is her wanting to lead all of the time. So I have some work cut out for me.


----------



## JCnGrace

Glad you didn't break your nose @carshon! TJ prefers to be in front too but doesn't act up when I make him get behind. He goes into stealth mode and tries to sneak around the horse in front of him every time we hit a wide spot. LOL I always wonder what's going through their mind that makes them think they need to get there first.


----------



## Tazzie

@JCnGrace, that's why I don't typically complain. But at that point it was absurd. I didn't get to eat with anyone, just stare grumpily at my lap. Hope the parties were fun!! Happy belated anniversary! And go get some TP :lol:
@Change, sounds like you're still having a great time! Hopefully she likes her school!
@ShirtHotTeez, I hope you're doing well! We've sure missed you around here!
@TuyaGirl, it's VERY rewarding knowing she learned it from me. They are both starting to become a non issue. She gets a bit ramped up after working with them, so I usually do something VERY quiet. Like walking shoulder in. Something that is the opposite of cantering :lol: and that is so cool!! I love the pictures too! Wow, what an honor for your barn owner!! And silly Tuya with her boyfriend haha!
@PoptartShop, thank you! I love taking pictures of her :lol: I'm glad you had fun this weekend!! YAY!! The pictures are AWESOME! And yay for swimming!! May be doing that tonight! Redz is so cute <3
@cbar, sorry your lesson was cancelled :sad: glad the trail ride went well though!
@carshon, yikes!! I hope you can get her straightened out! Scary!!

I rode on Saturday and last night. Both GREAT rides. Yesterday we rode in the pouring rain. Figured it'd be good practice in case it rains at Regionals. Last year we bucked and bolted when we got rained on. This year? We were doing SIMPLE CHANGES! YES! I'm so beyond pleased with how she's coming along! We had a couple of arguments, mainly "I want to do this or go here" and me saying "no, not yet." It was great though!

Also have updated pictures of her. She's wet here, so you can see her markings clearly. And she's becoming a fleabitten grey!


----------



## PoptartShop

@*JCnGrace* oh no! Better not run out of TP! LOL coffee sounds like a good idea.  It'll give you some energy!
@*carshon* wow, I'm glad you are OK and didn't end up with a broken nose! :sad: Ugh! Yes. Redz can get like that, he's never reared but he always has to be in the lead.  It sucks, but it's the way my trainer trained him I guess, I don't really agree with it but that's the way it is.
Like, if we go on a trail I have to lead, or else Redz will want to challenge the others, thinking he's still on the track. :icon_rolleyes: That's why most days I simply just ride alone because he's better by himself. He's 24...so he's pretty stuck in his ways LOL, I helped him with a lot of issues but some just stick with him. I hope Tillie gets out of it just keep working with her 
@Tazzie you posted right before me LOL. Thank you!!! :mrgreen: Aww! So glad you had great rides! YAY!!! She is coming along great, glad you had a good ride in the rain you go girl! Swimming sounds fun. The sun just came out, but it's gonna rain again tonight. Bleh!
Love those markings on Izzie. <3 I love the pink lol. She is sooo cute. :smile: Gorgeous!


----------



## JCnGrace

Finally drank enough coffee I got the gumption to go but guess what I'm doing (besides typing)? Waiting on hubby who decided he wanted to go but had one little thing he wanted to get done first that was only going to take him 20 or 30 minutes. It's been about an hour and I'm still waiting. LOL


Izzie is looking good @Tazzie. Is she arab +paint?


----------



## Tazzie

Thanks @PoptartShop! Much like Redz, Izzie is due for a trim too :lol: farrier has been contacted, he's just seeing when he's in the area (I try to line up with when he's out here). But boo to rain! We had too much yesterday. Tired of it!!
@JCnGrace, good luck getting hubby out the door! I hate waiting on people! And yup! Her dam was registered APHA. I know NOTHING about lines, but I know she doesn't really have any mentionables up close. Basically pretty colored horse matched up with an Arab, and I got lucky :lol:

Here is Izzie's pedigree: Written In The Stars Part-bred Arab


----------



## PoptartShop

@JCnGrace LOL hopefully he hurries up! :lol: Before your coffee kick runs out. :rofl:
@Tazzie yeah, our farrier lives a little far so I totally feel ya! Now the sun is still out, so that's good. But...I have to work late. Ugh. :sad: So no barn for me, I'm sure Redz is happy he has 2 days off LOL. Oh & last night I SLEPT HORRIBLE! My upstairs neighbor's smoke alarm went off around 3:45am it didn't stop until 4am. ZERO idea how or why...they are always so quiet & I never hear anything, not sure why they'd be cooking that late LOL no clue what happened, but hopefully I can sleep better tonight.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@JCnGrace good afternoon!  I sure need another cofee, last weeks have been so long and stressful at work, so much to do at the same time, I feel so darn tired... Can I just go there and finish the manes? That would do wonders to me 
@cbar waiting for the pictures! I feel jealous, I miss trail riding so much.
@PoptartShop Wow, nice action pictures! There's some international showjumping competitions where I learnt to ride (or sort of, lol) during the summer. This year when I go back there I have to get some  And Redz has the cutest face as well! He is the sweetest old man 
I wanna trail ride with you! Or at all! Right now I would be happy to go down the driveway, lol! 
Tuya will be due for a trim soon, and I am at a lost of who to call... Ugh...
@carshon a friend of mine broke her nose on her mare's neck, so I am glad it didn't happen to you. I hope you can work through that issue and she learns to settle down when left behind. What's with most horses disliking being the last ones on the trail? Maybe because they are prey animals and the last one dies when chased? Don't know. My mare is quite unstable, she can go in front or in the back and be perfect, other days I spend the whole ride trying to find a confortable place for her to be. Ah... Mares 
@Tazzie I love Izzy's patterns, they show up so much when wet, such a pretty girl  you really make a great team, the rain ride prooves it, all the trust and companionship you share. Just wow 
Yeah, BO was very lucky to have that oportunity. I am still searching online for pictures of the bride on his cart. I could have taken a picture myself, but there were security guards near by and so better not  
Actually Tuya's passion is the horse pictured on the cart (I find him prettier than the other one, so chose that side). Or her new passion, that girl when in heat tries to seduce from geldings to ponies


----------



## PoptartShop

@TuyaGirl thank you.  They would've been better with my nice Canon camera, but...I was too lazy LOL. :lol: That'd be so fun if we trailed together with our chestnuts!  They'd probably like each other! They'd be so cute. :lol: I hope you find someone to call, ugh! It's hard to find a decent farrier. :sad:

I confess, I miss my bed! I can't wait to rejoice with it tonight haha. Is work over yet?????


----------



## cbar

@PoptartShop, thanks for sharing the pics from the horse show...and of Redz of course! Was the show all jumping horses? I kind of miss going to things like that...I used to go to Spruce Meadows all the time, but haven't for many years. 
@carshon, yes it sounds like you might have a bit of work with your horse. Thank goodness she didn't smoke you in the nose; not a great way to end a day!! Tiger & I usually always ride at the back of the pack. He is pretty slow and I hate holding people up. Plus he's not confident enough to lead a trail ride; although now that I've been going more, I've been forcing him to the front throughout the ride. 
@Tazzie, nice pics of Izzie!!! Her coloring really does pop out when she's wet. What a huge difference!! It'll be interesting to see how her color changes as she ages. 

Well, I might attempt to pony Amber off Tiger tonight. I have ponied off him before but haven't for a long time. So we'll see how this goes....LOL. Amber is getting kind of fat and I need to exercise her more. She lunges, but I don't want to lunge her all the time - kind of boring, plus kind of hard on her too!

And...I will attempt to attach a couple pics here. One of when we were heading out to our trail, and the other of Tiger when we returned. He is kind of antsy...LOL.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

JCnGrace said:


> Are you kidding? He didn't even remember and then when I told him he said, "Oh crap, I forgot Stephs b'day too!". That is his daughter and her b'day was yesterday.:icon_rolleyes: After all these years I'm used to it. He never remembers my birthday either.
> 
> Thank you though and thank you @TuyaGirl.


:-(

Well I think you should shout yourself something nice and go to a cafe for a treat


----------



## JCnGrace

@TuyaGirl, I still haven't gotten around to doing the other 3 manes so come on over. LOL
@ShirtHotTeez, we ate out today while we were shopping so I got a treat. It was at a Dennys so nothing fancy but I love their turkey club sandwiches so I was happy.

@Tazzie, I'm not up on paint lines even though I have paints.


WE HAVE TP! LOL In fact I bought 2 - 32 roll packages. I try to stay stocked up on stuff you want to have on hand if there's an emergency but tp seems to disappear as fast as I buy it. Hubby says we must be full of you know what. By getting our late start we didn't get home until around 7:00 p.m. The dog thought we had abandoned him (he thinks that anytime we go anywhere even if we're only gone an hour or so) and the horses thought I'd forgotten to feed them so they came flying to the barn as soon as they saw me on the 4-wheeler. You'd think that little treat of oats was the only thing they got to eat every day.


----------



## PoptartShop

Thank you @*cbar* !  Nope, they had mostly jumping but they also had a really cool natural horsemanship show!  & more hunter jumpers. It was really cool. Every day at the show is different, we usually go the last Saturday in June (the last day of it is the 4th) which has most of the 'good' stuff LOL.
Awww nice trail!! Tiger is so cute! :smile: 

@*JCnGrace* yay for TP! Now you are all stocked up. I do the same, I don't run out too often (plus it's just me so how much TP can I use?!) LOL. Aww that is so cute, they thought they were freakin' starving. :lol: So funny! My guinea pigs will run up to the side of the cage when I get home- like they haven't eaten all day I'm like COME ON NOW. LOL.

I confess, I am finally gonna get to the barn tonight. Supposedly there's a hay delivery, so I hope that won't affect me too much LOL usually they come on Saturday mornings but I guess we ran out; but I do wanna get a nice ride in. I may do the arena and field. Lately I've been doing trails, but I wanna get back into work-mode with Mr. Redz! <3 I will take some pictures of him of course haha.

Happy humpday!!!


----------



## JCnGrace

Well the horses got their pedicures this morning so that's done for the next little while. The guy we buy our round bales from called this afternoon and he's baling our hay tomorrow and will deliver some time next week. Too bad we can't find someone to deliver and stack the square bales we buy. Hopefully we can find some help with that this year. 

I confess that I'm becoming my dad. In his later years he used to complain at family get-togethers when everyone would get to talking at once. This morning at the barn there was the farrier, his son (also a farrier and they work together), 2 of his granddaughters, hubby and me. One farrier would be talking to me, the other to hubby, and the 2 little girls would be trying to talk to whoever would listen to them. All I could hear was "blah, blah, blah". Oh boy, did I have a headache by the time they were done! I always figured dad was getting grumpy in his old age but in thinking about it now I'm more prone to think is once you leave the mainstream of life, ie stay home more than being around people, you forget how to multitask. That sounds better to me than I'm turning into a curmudgeon anyway. LOL


----------



## PoptartShop

@JCnGrace aw that's good! Sure they feel super nice with their feetsies all done! That's funny, hahaha I'm the same way. I can't even focus if there's too many people talking. :lol: Just too much haha! 

I confess, last night the hay did come BUT...the chain broke, so we all had to help lift the bales into the loft. Ugh. What a hassle. I only did a little, because my lower back has issues & the hay bales are EXTRA heavy nowadays. Lol. But then I fed the barn & I did end up having a nice ride on Redz beforehand! <3 We went on a trail, then cantered in one of the fields. Felt so lovely. He was feeling good after 2 days off haha.

Tonight I'm doing some arena work with him.  
Took some pictures, of course...him in his 'natural' state. :mrgreen: Love this old man! 

I was like 20mins late to work today because of 95 traffic...it's been fine ALL week, until today of course. Ugh. What a morning!


----------



## Change

Wow! So busy here! I know I'll miss some of the replies I wanted to make while reading, so ... sorry if I missed anyone!
@carshon - glad you still have a nose! The last time I took Tango out we were doing some schooling work out in the field (no arena/round pen) and when I asked him to back, he got frustrated and popped a rear then gave me a few crow hops just to make sure I knew he wasn't happy. Once he was back on the ground, he did MORE circles and I asked, and got, two steps back. He sure lets me know when he's ****ed! LOL.
@JCnGrace - are you giving all the horses crew cuts, or just trimming/pulling? I love long natural manes and tails. Tango's is thick and, when brushed, absolutely beautiful - his tail reaches the ground - but his mane occasionally drives me crazy because it gets caught up in the reins. LOL. Cally's is much thinner. She likes to rub against trees. She also gets some of the worst witch-knots!
@Tazzie - Izzie is amazing and lovely! Isn't it neat when things finally click and they do as you ask? I just wish I could report some progress on Tango! He's been a turd lately.
@ShirtHotTeez - glad to see your digits! Drop in when you can. We miss you. Hope you and Indy are doing well.
@TuyaGirl - love your BOs greys in their full harness, and Wow, is that cart neat looking! Tuya is so cute flirting with the boy next door! 

I haven't been able to do much riding since we've been so busy getting Ev settled in. We should be able to finish getting her registered for school today. I confess I also need to pick up hay today or the horses won't be eating tonight! :-?:-?

Last night we (Ev and I) saddled up both horses so I could assess how well she rides. It's pretty evident she's only been a passenger on rent-a-horses. Cally was funny, too. She insisted on following me rather than paying attention to Ev's attempts to ride her. I had to leave the training field and instruct from outside the fence. "Heels down" is going to be my mantra for most of the teaching sessions. :cowboy: Once I left the field, they did better, but Cally occasionally walked her into the gate or the fence where I was standing. "Ask with leg and neck rein. Heels down! Demand with direct rein. Heels down. Push with that leg! Heels down! You're tucking your feet!"

We're going to need a few more lessons before I'll trust them on the trails. Tango also got saddled and did some schooling outside the training field. After being a turd for a few minutes, he settled and just acted bored. I need to find time to get them both out for a few longer rides!! A couple 10 milers would be good for them. And for me!!:runninghorse2:


----------



## cbar

@Change, hopefully with a few more lessons Ev will be able to join you on the trails - would be good to get both horses exercised at once! 

I confess I didn't have a great evening. A couple nights ago I did pony Amber off Tiger (her first time) and she did pretty good. We did some work in the yard, then I did one lap of the field with them. 

Last night I decided to do some schooling on the lunge line with her. Just a quick session to get her moving and to work on her suppleness through the bridle. Well, she had other ideas and was not cooperating. So of course, my training session had to be extended until she did something I wanted her to do. After I cooled her out and threw her back in the paddock, she decided to roll. Right by the gate. And wouldn't you know, she got cast against it....legs through the gate. I HATE when horses get cast - it scares the bejeezus out of me! I did get her unstuck and she seemed OK - but definitely got the heart rate up!!


----------



## cbar

AND, the neighbors darned cows keep escaping.....so I have spent the last 3 nights chasing cows back into the field. The wire on the fence is so shoddy that the calves can step right through it. I have texted the guy 3 times to tell him about it.....


----------



## Tazzie

@PoptartShop, yeah, our farrier lives a bit of a distance away, so we try and snag him when he's out this way. Izzie's feet are just growing so fast this year! I'm glad you had a good ride last night though even with all the hay stuff going on! Yay for that!!
@TuyaGirl, thank you! Some days we're a good team. Other days I feel like we are at war, ugh. The horse in the cart is gorgeous too!
@cbar, thank you! She's lightened up A LOT considering she's only 7. She's very light now when not wet. Makes me a bit sad since I really wanted a darker grey horse :lol: oh well! Ugh, sorry you had such a crummy evening :sad: at least the ponying went well though! And ugh about the cows getting out! Hopefully he does something soon!
@JCnGrace, then we're in the same boat since I haven't a clue :lol: don't know Arab lines all that well either! And yay for TP!! :lol: and those poor, starving critters!! Nice work getting everyone their pedicures! That's a lot of work!
@Change, yeah, it is nice! Now if only we didn't have what feels like regression rides. Those get me down. Trying to remind myself of the rubber band expression. A force will pull you back just so you can shoot forward. Here's hoping last night was my "pull backward". And good luck with the lessons for Ev! Hopefully in no time she'll be able to join you on a trail ride!! And good luck with Tango! Definitely sounds like all could benefit from that kind of a ride :lol:

I confess we didn't have a good ride last night. My billets must have stretched in the rain Monday night. That's the only thing I can figure. We had to punch holes in the billets to tighten the girth up to keep the saddle from sliding onto her shoulders. Izzie's slightly downhill, so no matter what saddle it's going to slide if it's at all loose. We had some massive fights until we realized the saddle was slipping. Once I got that all fixed up, I asked for something close to what I'd been asking for, got it, and called it a day. I was EXHAUSTED from our fighting. Just really knocks you down. Our big show is June 30th. I'd been on a big high. Now I fear we regressed, though I'm hoping it was just one bad ride and we will be good again. She gets the day off today, and I'll ride her tomorrow. Monday I scheduled a lesson, so hopefully we can improve then.


----------



## Change

@cbar - keep the cows! LOL. Free steaks in a few months!
@Tazzie - I'm sure the ride was only bad because of saddle issues. I'm sure she'll come back as stellar as usual.


----------



## JCnGrace

@*PoptartShop* , I don't envy you early morning traffic. Does your back feel ok this morning? I think Redz likes getting his picture taken since he poses so pretty!

@*Change* , I'm sure Ev will have the basics down in no time and then you two will be able to go out on the trail and have some fun. I had a young girl take lessons with me one summer and once I started taking her out on trails I found that she listened and minded instruction better. Less boring I guess and I had her on Freckles who I can trust not to do something stupid no matter what the rider is doing.

I like natural manes too for the most part but I do like the convenience of a bridle path so that's all that gets shaved. Gamble has a really long and thick mane so sometimes I'll give it a little trim like this









so that I don't have to resort to doing this because there is no being able to comb out those knots in his mane and I have to cut them out.









@*cbar* and @*Tazzie* , don't get discouraged by a bad schooling lesson. Horses have bad days too and will probably be perfect or close to it in their next lesson.


And @*cbar* , your neighbor must be like mine. His were constantly getting out and after years of it he finally put up new fence last year. Now the ones he keeps at his dad's place have started getting out so it will probably be another 17 years before he replaces that fence.LOL


----------



## cbar

@Change, I actually thought of just running them into my own paddock and keeping them. Something tells me I'd be found out though...LOL. B/f has been talking about getting a cow - what a surprise for him when he gets back from his job! 

Yah, I try not to take the bad lesson too personal and just hope that the next one is more positive. @Tazzie, you will have a great ride next time. Horses have bad days just like we do. I DO finally have a formal lesson at my instructor's with Amber on Friday, so I'm excited for that as she will help me work through anything I am doing wrong. 

The bad thing about the fencing is that the guy is just leasing the land for his cows. So I think any fencing repairs are the responsibility of the actual owner - who doesn't even live in this province. Although if I were the owner of the cows I would probably take it upon myself to get it fixed - what if a car hit a cow or something? He would be liable for any damages.


----------



## PoptartShop

@Change awww sounds like Ev is having a blast.  The lessons will be good for her! LOL heels down is stamped into my brain hahaha. I have heard that so many times bahah, it's super important! That'll be exciting & fun once she can go on trails with you. 
@cbar I'm sorry you didn't have such a good night. :sad: My heart would've been out of my chest too! Ugh. And those darn cows...he needs to get that taken care of. He's lucky you help him! 
@Tazzie aww, sorry to hear you didn't have a good ride. But I think you will be okay! It happens sometimes, I bet tomorrow you will have a better ride.  I know it can be discouraging. Sometimes I have 'bad' rides on Redz which makes me feel like crap then the next day it's like, totally different lol. Saddle slipping is no fun, I'm sure it put you AND her in a bad mood! :sad: Plus she's off today so she will be just fine tomorrow!  How exciting, only a few weeks away!! The lesson should be good on Monday too. You have had great rides lately!! I have zero doubts. 
@JCnGrace thank you for asking, it's a bit better but it comes and goes. I'm due for another shot soon but finding the time to get it done is difficult this month. Ugh. Plus the rainy weather lately hasn't helped! 

Love the pictures- the natural manes are so beautiful. <3 I only pulled Redz's because he was starting to look like a hippy. LOL!


----------



## Change

@JCnGrace - ah. Yeah, I need to do both horses' bridle paths again - it grows out SO fast! The biggest pet peeve I have about their manes is that both have a section that insists on falling on the other side! And not near wither or poll either! In the middle. And no matter how often I comb them out, or wet them, or use various products, minutes after I turn them loose they have that one hank (3" worth?) on the other side. Grr.

It's funny, too... Cally's mane is on the near side while Tango's is on the off side... except for that stupid inches worth that has to be contrary. LOL!
@cbar - take 'em in. If he comes looking, just act surprised. "Huh? Those are yours? I didn't even notice they were there! Wonder how they got in?" And if he doesn't come asking, feed 'em up and eat 'em! Besides, if they aren't tagged, can he prove it? Of course, if you take a couple in, the whole herd might find the hole in his fence and move in!


----------



## aubie

I confess to being more than ill with Comcast Internet. Hard to get anything done with it going in and out. And costly.


----------



## PoptartShop

Speaking of internet...
I confess, for the past 3hrs at work, we did not have any internet or phones. So, literally sat here doing nothing LOL I also didn't have WiFi so I didn't wanna use my data. Blah. Back up now, but I wish I would've gotten to go home early. So much for that. :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## cbar

@PoptartShop, it sucks when that happens! It has happened a few times where our systems were down....I think only once they let some of us go home early. I always try to keep a book or magazine handy in those situations. What would we do without the Internet!!!


----------



## JCnGrace

Hmmm...posted before I was ready.


----------



## JCnGrace

@*Change* , when I got JC his mane was all over the place including some of it sticking straight up. As much as I don't care for a roached mane I shaved it all off and started over. As it grew out I wetted, combed and put dippity-do on it every day. It worked out pretty well so when I bought Este her mane was in pitiful shape so I thought the same treatment would help her. WRONG LOL First it took years for it to grow back to any length and what did grow back was so sparse it was just some strings.

This was several years after I roached it (the one with her head down).









It finally grew out to this but what you can see in this picture doesn't look as thin as it actually is.









However, she always had a long, thick tail but now in her later years it's starting to look like her mane. Who knew horses could have a balding gene? LOL


----------



## TuyaGirl

Hi everyone! I am alive, ahah!! Been spreading likes but had absolutely no time to reply. Still crazy at work, been next to the boss helping her organizing audits and she is so complicated to work with that when I leave in the afternoon I just wanna zone out... This company always left the important things to do to the last minute, I will never get this method, but ok....

So now to replies 
@cbar really nice pictures of your trail ride. That road is so pretty, green all around, really nice. And Tiger is such a handsome boy  I would have had a heart attack if I saw Tuya getting cast like that! Did Amber stand still in the process or she thrashed? Tuya is really smart and stands still waiting for someone to rescue her. The paddock where she is used to have access to the back of a bank, and she loved going back there. Once I could hear her calling and calling, thought she was calling the other mares, a LOT later, and as she was not coming when called, I decided to go around and check. She had one leg tangled in barbwire  She was still, calling for help, and I was lucky because if she moved it could have been really bad. The electric fence was readjusted so it didn't reach the barbwire area again...
About the cows no advice here, tricky situation. Have a nice lesson too!
@Change in a couple rides you will have Ev ready to make you company out  It will be fun for you to see her improving on the saddle 
About the piece of mane falling to the wrong side, in here we usually braid that piece to help it fall to the right place. As BO drives, usually one of the horse's mane must be readjusted so as both manes fall to the outside. Works fine usually.
@JCnGrace speaking of manes I wish my mare had a strong mane... I also cut the briddle path, and close to the girth, appart from that leave it natural, but that's not a mane, that's a couple long hairs :-(
Your horses look great!! So pretty! And btw I like to see when a roached mane starts to grow, it's actually quite common in here and also in Spain.
@PoptartShop Redz is picture friendly  I wish I was lucky enough to go to the barn as often as you do. You lucky girl, lol! I hope your back didn't hurt after picking hay. We usually have really nice chats while doing it, although I am not very strong, but try to help too 
@Tazzie my first thought when I read your post was nahhh, not a bad ride at all, Izzie had the saddle falling forward and that must be bothering, so the fact that she didn't act up is a proof of your mutual respect. She was just trying to tell you something was not quite right  Just as when I said I had a meh ride when I found out Tuya had the teeth problem: Of course it was not the best ride with her trying to leave the arena, but she could have done it, ignoring my cues, or she could have bucked me off. She didn't. And I should be very proud of her. Not a mean bone. Smart bones? A lot. Mean? Not one 

Heading to another crazy day, so glad it's Friday 

Have a nice day everyone!


----------



## carshon

I confess we baled hay last night. The weather was just gorgeous and our hay crop was BOUNTIFUL! We have about 3.5-4 acres of hay field - it is not ideal land for hay put our property is hilly so you take what you can get. the hay was cut on Monday and cured on the most perfect days imaginable! The bales are grass alfalfa mix and the smell was delicious. 294 bales all put up in the barn. When I went out to do chores this morning I thought that walking into a barn of fresh smelling hay is the best way to wake up! We purchased some first crop hay from a farmer up the road as well so I have about 600 bales in the barn and will need another 150 to get me through the rest of the year. We should have that amount in the next cutting off of our field. 

I am one muscle sore happy girl this morning! Having most of my hay for the year in early June makes me HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY!


----------



## cbar

@TuyaGirl, so happy to see a post from you! Hopefully things at work slow down for you...although I tend to like being a little busier than slow, slow, slow. Being slow makes the day drag. 

Amber did OK for being cast. She lay still for a bit while I pulled her tail to get her butt moved enough I could open the gate. But then she struggled and I hate seeing that. After her legs were free she just lay there for a bit, then got up and walked away. 
@carshon that must be such a great feeling!! Good job on getting your first cut in nice & dry. I hope the farmers around here have such good luck. It has been raining all night and this morning, but we need the rain. And most farmers just seeded, so not even close to cutting. 

Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## PoptartShop

@TuyaGirl there you are!  My office does the same thing, especially my boss...always so last-minute. :icon_rolleyes: He will never learn it seems. Ugh.
I'm also super glad it's Friday! :mrgreen: Aww, thank you. I have to work Redz constantly because nobody else gives him any attention. :sad: It is true, they don't and he only really has me. My trainer doesn't have time and it works out for me haha.

I hope next week work is much slower for you!
@carshon I love the smell of fresh hay! Ahhh! Nothing quite like it. :smile: It is definitely awesome to get it early, yay!!! Perfect start to summer. 

I confess, I am also super super happy it's Friday.  Going to the barn again after work, probably doing a trail. 

Did VERY well yesterday in the arena- except apparently a big cone made him nervous. LOL I was like c'mon silly horse! You've seen cones a million times. :lol: He was very good though, very forward & wanted to work yesterday. 

Tomorrow is my lesson in the AM! I'm excited!  Redz will be put to work LOL. And me too of course, since I missed last week.
Then I can RELAX & lay out/swim the rest of the day haha. Sunday's going up to 94F so in the AM I'm gonna just go and bathe Redz.  Too hot to ride the old guy lol and I will be miserable if I am riding in that darn heat haha. So I think a bath will do! :mrgreen:

Other than that...no plans lol. Hoping for a relaxing weekend. Now...back to work. Grrr!


----------



## JCnGrace

Thank you @TuyaGirl. Glad you only have to get through today and then you'll have a break from work. 

@carshon, YAY for getting all that hay in. It's always such a relief to know you're ready for the next year. I hope your muscle aches go away soon.

@cbar, seeing one cast is heart stopping so it's good Amber walked away fine from the ordeal. What some horses won't do to get a little attention! LOL

@PoptartShop, sounds like a good plan for the weekend. I had a busy enough week that I'm ready to spend a couple of days doing not much of nothing. 


You all have a fantastic weekend!


----------



## PoptartShop

I know, I can't wait to just relax. Omg...it's been so slow here at work today. I wish I could just go to the barn now. Nope...another 1.5hrs. :icon_rolleyes: Ugh.

I hope everyone has a good weekend too! <3


----------



## carshon

has anyone heard from @gingerscout aka Rennypatch? I miss seeing his posts


----------



## JCnGrace

Not a word @carshon. I hope all is well with him.


----------



## JCnGrace

Hey @aubie, has your internet service straightened up? 

I confess that I may have made a huge error tonight. Hubby was craving a chocolate milkshake so I made him one for the first time. Never have before because I don't like them but I still remembered how mom used to do it. I now may have to make one every day for either the rest of my life or his, whichever comes first. LOL


----------



## aubie

Grace- I think I finally have a handle on it. It has really made for a rough few days. And got me just like I was a step behind in everything else.


----------



## JCnGrace

Our dial-up was horrible so even though the satellite goes out during bad weather it makes up for it when it does work. LOL


----------



## TuyaGirl

Good morning everyone! I was so tired of computers I spent a wi-fi free weekend, lol!

@PoptartShop Aww so glad Redz found you! Or that you found each other. It's a double benefit you bring each other, you love him and his company, and he is kept busy and healthy. And he loves you too! I hope you had a great lesson on Saturday.

@carshon when I arrived to the barn the first thing I noticed was that BO already brought the hay. He already had a lot, so he won't bother with it for a long time. I love the smell of it, so I immediately reminded of you 

Although I miss riding soo much and didn't do much horse related, I had a really great time at the barn. We even had dinner in there again, arrived home at 11.30 pm, took a bath, went to sleep and at 8.30 am I was up to go back there. Someday I will take a blanket with me and stay there 
Tuya's cheek was a bit worst than last week, but after quite a while watching her eat, BO told me she was chewing ok. He already called the vet, but he's out of the country (he goes with horses that are shipped to other countries). Don't have courage to work her like that and honestly with all this ons and offs I think she is loosing muscle, especially on her chest :-(
About the farrier issue I reminded BO of how unhappy I was with his last job, than after I commented of how the previous trim was so nice and the last one so crappy he confessed that he and his son did the previous one following the instructions I left for the farrier. Honestly I was not surprised to know about it, I thought such an improvement was really weird, as all the farrier does usually is to carve the sole creating a false concavity and leave toes long and flat :-x
When I brought Tuya I knew zero about hooves but spent hours and hours reading and watching tons of videos after I put her hooves for critique in here and finding out how bad they were (underun heels and long toes). So now BO and his son will be my trimmers  - I am so sorry for the lecture, just trying to explain you in detail where I am now 

And meet the new puppy!! We all thought it (didn't check if it's a boy or a girl) was dead, since mother kept it in the bushes for a long time  I melted


----------



## aubie

On thing I can pass on in dealing with wifi problems. There is an an app for android phones called Wifi Analzyer. ( not sure of Apple equivalent) it's free. It can tell you signal strength. Also which channels are better. If you have a lot around you using wifi the signals can fight one another. This slows yours down. So it's possible to get better speed from what you already have. It also helps when using public hotspots to identify best option. 

I had no idea. So thought others could benefit.

Edit: there are some videos on YouTube on how to use/ get best settings.


----------



## Administrator

testing


----------



## JCnGrace

@TuyaGirl, PUPPY (grabby hands)! I have had puppy fever for years now but as life would have it our last 2 dogs have come already grown. 

Yay! it just started raining and we really need it. Hate to say that since the folks in town are still dealing with flood aftermath but we didn't get the rain they did. Hopefully this time it's raining here and not there.


----------



## PoptartShop

@TuyaGirl awww thank you that means a lot. :smile: I'm glad you still had a good time at the barn even though you didn't do any riding but I hope you can get in the saddle soon.  I hope Tuya feels better. :sad: Poor girly! I know it's been difficult to get out there & work her plus with everything else going on! A sleepover at the barn would be awesome.  At least now you can count on them to trim her feet well LOL.
Omg what a cute puppy!  Did you name 'it' yet??? :smile:
@JCnGrace mm a milkshake sounds yummy!  I bet he loved it! 

I had a nice weekend.  My lesson was great on Saturday. 
Yesterday I went on a trail with Redz because it was like...90 degrees LOL, didn't wanna do anything too heavy. There's a little hill before heading back to the barn & Redz likes to canter up it...well, he got extra excited & we ended up galloping. LOL I held onto his mane & went into a 2-point hahaha. He may be 24 but whew he sure doesn't act like it :rofl:
Then...I swam both days.  Was a nice weekend, I got some tanlines haha. I already wish it was Friday...grrrr!

I have the chiro tonight then tomorrow I am planning on giving him a bath. I was too lazy to yesterday so I just hosed him off. :lol:


----------



## Tazzie

@Change, she was better on Friday, but still struggling with the saddle. I've contacted my fitter and she'll be coming down soonish. So, we'll get to the bottom of this! It's not uncommon for the saddle fit to change as we make this jump to Second level, so I'm not surprised. Just disappointed it's happening at such an inopportune time. But that's my luck for ya!

@JCnGrace, our next ride was alright. I think the saddle needs to be adjusted, woo. So I've been in touch with my fitter and she'll come out and adjust it soon! Hooray for the rain!! We kind of need it here too, even if I need to be prepping for a small show on Saturday!

@cbar, agreed. Though our issue seems to be equipment issues now. I'm hoping my trainer can help us come up with something temporary until the fitter comes down. She knows we're on a time crunch, so fingers crossed it works out to our advantage.

And that's super annoying about the pasture stuff. Hopefully it gets worked out :/

Thanks @PoptartShop! I do love my trainer. I think the saddle needs to be adjusted as it's now seeming too wide on her (I think...). We are playing the lesson by ear currently since it's going to be hot and chance of storms. You can't hear much in her arena when it storms. I've told her as of now I'd like to still plan on it since I'd like her help coming up with a solution for the saddle until my fitter can make it down. It'd only be temporary, but I've gotta do something. And yeah, bad rides do happen. Was just a bit discouraging to feel like you were catapulted backwards.

Glad you had a good lesson! And yay for trail riding!! Awesome! Approve of the swimming too :lol: kids and I went yesterday 

Thank you @TuyaGirl. I thought about it a lot after you said that, and it made me feel better. I know we all have bad days. But she worked through it best she could, but it became too much. She HAD to let me know.

Hopefully work slows down a bit!! Sorry Tuya still needs her teeth done. Hopefully soon. And awww, I'm glad they will be your new trimmers!! It's refreshing to hear there are people that will still strive to learn and do things well. I definitely wouldn't use your former trimmer again. And that puppy is so cute!!! 

@Carshon, hooray for all that hay!! I bet that feels good to have that all on hand. And I can just imagine that smell, mmmm.

We went to Chicago this weekend to visit my grandpa would turned 92 on Friday! It was a very nice weekend  but I wasn't on here at all haha!

I did ride on Friday, and it was ok. Not as bad as Wednesday, but not to the level we had been doing. The saddle is slipping forward, and seems a bit too wide now. It's normal for their muscling to change as we make this jump to second level, it's just annoying for it to happen right now. Inconvenient timing! I've contacted the fitter who had plans to come down soon and put me on the list. Will just be a matter of when. As of now I have a lesson scheduled tonight, but keeping an eye on the weather to see. She won't have a lesson if it's raining since you wouldn't be able to hear her instructing. I'm hoping we can get one in purely so she can help us come up with a temporary solution. We all know I won't just ride Izzie in an ill fitting saddle long term :lol:

Anyway, for fun, here is our video from Friday. Clearly need more work (particularly me since I keep collapsing through my core and leaning forward; bad habit I've acquired), but isn't horrible.


----------



## JCnGrace

I got all excited about the rain for nothing, it's already stopped. Must have been a one cloud wonder. LOL


----------



## TuyaGirl

@PoptartShop you're welcome!! Redz needs your help to feel like a 4 year old, not 24  In order to offer you all those gallops and energy. I miss swimming too! And I am getting not a tan, but several, as every year  different sleeve sizes, different cleavages and top straps turns me into some sort of a zebra 
The puppy has no name yet, not up to me to decide, as it's a barn pup 
@JCnGrace I am sorry the rain stopped. It can be annoying, in particular when it keeps us off riding, but we sure need it! 
@Tazzie thank you! I sure do hope the vet returns soon, I could call other ones but I want my girl in the best hands  And I really appreciated BO's honesty for confessing he had carefully put his hands on the job on her hooves. Trust me, it was her best trim ever  barely touched the sole, cut back toes and brought heels back, did an awesome roll... And didn't want to get paid to keep doing it! They're good people. Like family <3
I also do hope the saddle fitter comes fast for the readjustment, I understand perfectly that you don't want to work her long term like that. You look great btw! And yay for your grandpa and the nice weekend!!  sometimes being off is also good. 

My work still didn't slow down. Actually this was the worst day so far. I had 30 minutes for lunch and left at 7.50 pm. I usually leave at 6 pm. I am tired and hungry. At least there's a holiday on Thursday. Must focus on that


----------



## JCnGrace

Well one good thing about this awful heat is that the boys stand around airing out their parts so over the last 2 days I've been able to debean them all. Nasty job but somebodies got to do it. LOL

Majik escaped from their roundpen today and had a romp around the small pasture. Cherry was having an absolute fit, she is extremely attached to him. Thank goodness the big horses were hanging out in their barn and I was able to shut the gate to avoid any intermingling. By the time I shut the gate and went for a lead rope he'd had his fun and was ready to go back in. I had left the walk through gate closed but unlatched while I was putting their hay out and the little **** went right over and head butted it open.


----------



## carshon

I must confess I am not a fan of Hot and humid weather. It has been in the 90's for 4 days now but there had been a very nice breeze. Today the air is still and it is horrible out. I went out at 5:30 to do chores and the horses were already miserable. It doesn't help that the gnats are eating them alive. So everyone was wearing fly masks and got a good dousing of fly spray by 6 AM and are now standing in the dry lot looking miserable. And it is only 9AM! We need rain and an end to the darn gnats!


----------



## cbar

@TuyaGirl, that puppy is SO cute!! I have a weakness for puppies...and keep trying to implement a 'puppy' room at work, where there are puppies we can visit to de-stress. LOL. So far it's a no-go. 
@Tazzie, I'm glad your ride on Friday was an improvement. At least you know what is bothering her so you can address it. Hopefully your saddle fitter can get to see you sooner rather than later. You mentioned you have a show this weekend? 

My weekend was pretty low key. Our weather was pretty crappy...Thursday night I got back from my ride on Tiger just before the storm hit. Friday was lesson with Amber - she was still acting like a little turd, but at least we finished the lesson on a good note. She is also officially on a diet too. So now I have to lock her up most of the day off the grass which she is not too happy about. I have never had a horse which puts on the pounds like this one does.


----------



## PoptartShop

@carshon me either. The humidity is what drives me crazy. Today I stepped outside to leave for work around 7:15am & there was like NO movement in the air. :lol: I hope you get some rain soon to cool things down!
@cbar Ugh to crappy weather. :sad: Although that's good you ended on a good note with Amber & got to ride Tiger before the storm. LOL poor girly! Have you tried a grazing muzzle with her? Glad she's not a hard keeper then, haha. :smile:
@Tazzie I absolutely love the cantering video. Cantering in the open field makes you feel so free.  I hope the fitter comes out asap so you can get that taken care of, I know it must be frustrating! :sad: Ugh. Despite that though, you guys still look great! As always. :smile:
@TuyaGirl awww, what a cute pup to have around the barn. All we have is barn cats & they're always hiding. The BO's have a dog but she is usually in the house haha. Thursday is almost here!  You can do it!

I confess, my day has also been crazy busy.
Going to the barn tonight- gonna bathe Redz.  Too hot to ride, plus my saddlepads are still drying so I think a bath will be good for him, he loves the water!


----------



## JCnGrace

Finally got some real rain this afternoon, of course while I was doing chores but that was AOK. 

Have to go to a dr.'s appointment tomorrow and then meeting a friend for a late lunch/early supper. Have I mentioned lately that I'm sick of doctors? LOL This one is just with my regular doc though so I can get my prescriptions renewed for another year. She's probably going to have a fit that I by-passed her in the arm dilemma. 

Still dealing with that so I decided it was time to quit the one specialist I was seeing and go to a different one which I don't see until next month. The one kept wanting to fiddle fart around trying this and that instead of doing the diagnostics to find out what is wrong. His latest was to send me to get a TensUnit which I had no idea what that was so looked it up. It's for pain management and does absolutely nothing as far as healing goes. I went ahead and kept the appointment with the therapist for that but we had a little chat and she was pretty confused why he was prescribing that as well. I can manage the pain just fine, I need it to get better so that managing is not an issue! 

I don't know what the deal is but it seems like doctors these days are about collecting a paycheck and not about caring for a patient. Your g.p. (at least mine anyway) does nothing but routine stuff and refers you to a specialist for any little thing out of the norm. The specialists see how many appointments they can book for the day so that if your lucky you only have to wait an hour to get back to an exam room and then another 30 minutes before they make it into that room. It goes downhill from there. 

As if all this isn't bad enough the #3 sister was at her dr and saw a notice that the hospital was doing $10 heart scans so of course she went and had one. They found an aortic aneurism and a possible problem with the valve and told her she needed to tell all her siblings to get tested. At this time her aneurism isn't large enough to need surgery but they want to keep an eye on it. I'm not sure why we need to be tested as I've never heard of that being hereditary but it's not like I'm well versed in the medical field either. I'm thinking I'm going to wait and see what she finds out when she goes back before I decide anything about getting checked out. It sounds kinda fishy to me as in they do scan on the cheap but then tell you family members need to be tested so that they can make up for only charging her 10 bucks. Am I being too skeptical?


----------



## PoptartShop

@JCnGrace Yeah, I agree you need to go to someone who doesn't beat around the bush. You need answers.  I know, some doctors are like that. It's a shame. I hope your next one is GOOD & isn't all about the money.
Hmm, that is pretty interesting about the heart scan...I wouldn't really worry about it too much? I mean if you want to you can, but they shouldn't be telling them to tell family members to get scanned too. Does sound a little fishy...

I confess, last night was interesting...well. I will have to explain tomorrow, because tonight I am trying one last thing at the barn so I hope it works out for me...we will see.  *crosses fingers* I don't want to say anything yet because it may go in another direction...but it will be good if it happens...but anyway...we will see LOL.
Going to take Redz on a trail tonight probably. It's still kinda hot (80F) but it'll be a nice relaxing ride. Just...cross your fingers for me, folks.


----------



## carshon

I confess I am melting 90's again today and really high humidity- storms keep going east of us and we really really need the rain and something to break the humidity. No riding for me as my black horse is just dripping in sweat standing out in the dry lot. Fence to the pasture has been open for 5 days straight and no one wants to go out in the blazing sun to graze.

Come on and rain!

@jngrace health care is a hot topic for me - just tired of the race to gouge people for money


----------



## cbar

@PoptartShop - way to leave everyone in suspense!! LOL. I hope whatever you are doing works out for you!

I'm not too familiar with US healthcare, and (knockonwood) haven't had to make much use of our healthcare. I hope you really do find a doctor that doesn't do the whole run-around - that is annoying and time consuming. Especially when you just want the problem dealt with.

I am having a pretty crappy day. Our weather is very gloomy & blah, which really affects my energy level. I usually run on my lunch breaks but today I had a nap (I work from home most days). I'm hoping I will be more productive after work, but right now I feel like crawling right back into bed.


----------



## EQEmily

I slept until 4:30PM today. Whoops.


----------



## JCnGrace

PoptartShop said:


> @*JCnGrace* Yeah, I agree you need to go to someone who doesn't beat around the bush. You need answers.  I know, some doctors are like that. It's a shame. I hope your next one is GOOD & isn't all about the money.
> Hmm, that is pretty interesting about the heart scan...I wouldn't really worry about it too much? I mean if you want to you can, but they shouldn't be telling them to tell family members to get scanned too. Does sound a little fishy...
> 
> I confess, last night was interesting...well. I will have to explain tomorrow, because tonight I am trying one last thing at the barn so I hope it works out for me...we will see.  *crosses fingers* I don't want to say anything yet because it may go in another direction...but it will be good if it happens...but anyway...we will see LOL.
> Going to take Redz on a trail tonight probably. It's still kinda hot (80F) but it'll be a nice relaxing ride. Just...cross your fingers for me, folks.


Fingers crossed!:thumbsup: (closest I could find LOL)

@carshon, hope you get some rain. We didn't get enough to break the humidity but at least the pastures got a little drink. My horses stand in the barn all day, will come out for 10 or 15 minutes to grab a few bites and then run right back to the barn until the sun goes down. 

I told my dr (actually a physicians assistant) that I'd about had it with doctors and health insurance. I told the nurse she shouldn't be taking my bp after she'd just made me stand on the scales too. LOL It was a whopping 108/62 so I just got an eye roll and a chuckle from her. 

@cbar, I'm right there with you on gloomy and blah days, especially if it's like that for several days in a row. 


Hello and welcome @EQEmily! You must have needed the rest.


----------



## JCnGrace

This is for you @cbar


----------



## JCnGrace

Videos still aren't showing up for me so will someone tell me if the one that is showing up in my post is John Denver's "Sunshine on my Shoulders"? Thanks!


----------



## PoptartShop

Well, nothing went well last night at all. I will have to keep everyone posted later, it'll be a long post but not good. :sad: Sigh.


----------



## JCnGrace

I'm sorry to hear that @PoptartShop.


----------



## PoptartShop

Okay...this is gonna be long...beware. But...it was bad last night.

Recap- so, my trainer & her mother cause a lot of drama at the barn. I try my best not to get involved because I lease Redz (my trainer's horse)...it's affected my really good friend there and well, last night? Affected me...completely. I guess I was next.
BUT...last few days, I've been wanting to lease one of the BO's horses- he's only 6, and a cute bay TB! We will call him 'F'. My trainer's mom worked with him only like, 1x a month or so, she does not own him. I could give him the consistency he needs, every day etc...so, the BO was leaning towards yes and was letting me groom him the last night or so.

*Not going to use names, so I'll just put T for my trainer and T's Mom for her mom. Just in case. *

I got there last night and spoke to the BO. He will give me an answer by today about leasing F (the 6yr old tb that nobody really works with). I gave him a written lease agreement beforehand because I wanted it in writing. Did not sign yet. He said you can do whatever with him that's my horse etc. get to know him, so..after that talk, I just took Redz out.
Mind you, T & T's Mom have zero idea that I am interested in F.
Redz wasn't feeling well. Dehydrated & coughing. I hungout with him for awhile, didn't ride. T (my trainer) was rude to me. 'Why are you walking him around? If you were coughing would you want to walk around? He can take care of himself.' Actually, it stopped him from standing there coughing. He wasn't feeling well at all. But, as we know, T doesn't care about him. She never gives him attention, hence why I was leasing him. I hosed him off, gave him water, etc. Anything to help him.

So then I let him graze to make sure he wants to eat, and he did. No coughing while he ate. & she walks over to me rudely & goes 'bring him up here. Not like he's starving he doesn't have to eat right now' just being a B* to me. She didn't even wanna call the vet. She doesn't care about him. She's like 'he can take care of himself'. So whatever. Anyway, I ended up feeding him and put lots of water in so he'd hydrate. He felt better, no more coughing.  He was okay. Thank goodness. I was worried of course.

So that was good. A relief..so then...I grabbed F to groom him...T's Mom (aka my trainer's mom, my old trainer) the other day *she knew I groomed him the other day* said to me 'don't do his back hooves he KICKS, SO only me and T can do them, well mostly me but yep don't '....he was perfectly fine when I did them. :smile: I went slow and he was great. Took him in the arena with C (my REALLY GOOD barn friend), just walked him by hand (not riding).  He was an angel with me. So..we go to walk in the neighborhood. T's Mom says 'and where are you taking that horse?' I said 'oh just around the neighborhood not far!' She goes VERY RUDELY 'no, no the heck you're not. No you are not. Absolutely not. He has never been off this property he will freak out. No.' I said 'okay.' So kept walking...the BO comes back from dinner, I ask him he's like 'sure! Just come back if any issues arise!' I said okay!  I told him T's Mom was very rude. Then his wife says 'oh no, between me and you, we are kicking them out very soon.' Etc. so..BTW THIS IS THE 7TH BARN THEY'LL BE KICKED OUT OF...NO JOKE.

I continue with C and walk him into the neighborhood. He was SO good! He was a little curious but just needed reassurance. Like, no issues. 
Like he was so good with me. He just needs consistency.

So what happens? 2mins later, we go into a cul-de-sac..he's being so good!  Such a good boy. About to head back. What do ya know... T's Mom is barreling down the street in her SUV...chasing me...looking for me... 
Like a maniac. Never seen her like this before.

She comes to a stop, and yells out at me ' WHAT DO YOU THINK YOU'RE DOING?! I told you NOT to take him out here! You take him to the field right now! You disobeyed me and just did what you wanted!' She was shaking and just livid. I said uh..it's the BO's horse, I just asked him for permission. *laughing* He's doing great' she goes 'BO's a *BEEP* liar, he's MY horse I don't care what he says ' I said 'oh? Proof please?' 'Uh...doesn't matter' I said yes it does. Talk to the BO then. 'Then she goes 'I don't give a *BEEP* what your friend right there, C says (idk why she mentioned her LOL she's crazy, they hate everyone) and you don't even KNOW what you're doing with horses!' I said uh yes I do know what I'm doing. She goes 'I will *BEEP* call the cops' I said 'sure, call them B*! Call the cops!' LOL.. :lol: So she drove back...


Then, we go back and hahaha T & T's Mom are talking to the BO. The BO goes to them 'you guys are causing nothing but problems.' Blah blah blah he goes 'F is MY horse. And belongs TO me.' T's Mom lies and says 'he's mine uh, I think I have an e-copy at work somewhere' I said 'that's a darn lie! You JUST said F what the BO said, he's yours!' She goes 'no I didn't' I said yes, you did. 'You don't know what the *BEEP* you're doing or how to care for a horse' I said OH really????? HAHAHA! That's a joke *BEEP*! So basically, after all that mess, I ended up talking to the BO privately after they FINALLY left and he will give me an answer today. But yeah, screw both of them. Whatever happens, happens...but they are negative and start drama- this is why they've been kicked out of 6 other barns. 

So...that was my night...last hope is today when I am done work, to go and talk to BO...otherwise...I'll be looking into other options...yup...& what's really sad, is for Redz...he is going to be so sad without me. :sad: It just sucks it had to be this way. I held on as long as I could. This is just what they do. Cross your fingers I can lease F. I would be so good for him. :sad:

MIND YOU THE BO'S ARE IN THEIR 80'S! :sad: Their relatives will be taking over soon, but regardless they are nice people who work hard & don't deserve to be treated that way.


----------



## JCnGrace

T's mom and my neighbor lady must be sisters. I know you'll miss Redz but I hope your new lease works out. I'm sure you'll be happier without the drama.


----------



## 6gun Kid

@PoptartShop Some people need a high 5..... to the face.....with a chair!


----------



## carshon

@PoptartShop I am so sorry this has happened to you - and I feel sorry for Redz too what a horrible position to be in

Maybe they will leave and leave Redz behind. One can always hope!


----------



## Change

@PoptartShop - couldn't like your post. It sucks that you'll be losing Redz, but I think the younger horse will be better for you, and a young horse really does need attention and miles. So sorry you had to deal with all that drama. I hate drama!


Ev is settled in and her room is FINALLY put together and CLEAN!! LOL. She has her new glasses and loves them, and she's enrolled for school and starts Driver's Ed in July. So - life is settling in to our new norm. 

The heat has finally arrived, so unless I find the oomph to ride in the mornings, my riding time/miles are going to diminish until fall. Bleah. I am going to try to push myself, but for some reason, weekend mornings I see all that poop and just grab the rake instead of a saddle. There's something seriously wrong with me!!!


----------



## PoptartShop

Well, no new lease for me. :sad: A lot going on & to make it short, they need to get an attorney involved because the paperwork they proposed about it is not legit. So...yeah...we will see what happens. And they will be kicked out in a few weeks. Not closing the door on the horse yet, but I need to look into other options because I don't wait around.

BUT. In the meantime...my good friend at the barn (C) knows a lady who has a horse rescue.  She got her newest horse from her and she is a super nice person. Like, a genuine person. Which is what I need to be around. And I may be able to go there and ride/exercises some of the horses. Free of charge. So that will be good & save me money. Eventually I will be able to lease then buy hopefully. But we will see what happens.  She has some cute TB's! And I'm a sucker for those LOL.

I will try to at least come and see Redz when my trainer (ex-trainer now!) is not around because I do love him. But I know it's best. Because they are never going to change. 

My trainer has not reached out to me, NOR apologized, either has her mother. AT ALL. Yesterday they did not speak to me either. So...my thinking is, I refuse to show up tomorrow for my lesson, nor will I be giving her ANY more money, I am done. I'm done with that. I'll post the last pictures I have of him... :sad:

Anyway...happy Friday!


----------



## PoptartShop

I saw a few people replied since I just posted LOL same time- I will reply in a few!  #doublepost


----------



## JCnGrace

I'm liking the part about you getting to ride for free at the rescue @PoptartShop.

@Change, it's good you've got Ev all settled in and I bet K is enjoying having someone around while you're at work. I can't ignore poop either, at least in the barn and this time of year the barn is full of it every day. I keep telling them the flies wouldn't be so bad inside if they'd quit pooping and peeing in there but they just ignore me. LOL


----------



## cbar

@PoptartShop - that sounds like such a mess. Some people really do need medication or something. I would be so choked - and I hope whatever you choose to do works out for you. So sad you will not be able to use Redz anymore - it is obvious how much you care about him. 
@JCnGrace - yes, your John Denver video did show up. Thanks for posting - it definitely made me smile  
@Change, hopefully you get some saddle time in soon. Put the fork down & go for a ride!! LOL. 

I haven't done much horsey stuff this week. I did go riding one night and Tiger kept trying to turn for home. I was getting super annoyed, so made him do lots of circles, etc. The horseflies were also driving him mental. 

Tonight is lesson with Fat-Amber. Tomorrow I might clean out my horse trailer and Sunday I think I am going for another trail ride out west. Hopefully the weather cooperates!! 
@PoptartShop - please keep us posted on how things work out. I'm assuming if you trainer is leaving then Redz will go with her right?

TGIF!


----------



## PoptartShop

@6gun Kid my thoughts exactly. With a chair. & maybe a brick. :rofl:
@Change thank you. Yeah, my chances are slim with getting the young horse but we will see what happens in a few weeks. It's a mess. 
Aww I'm glad Ev is settling in!  That's so cute. I bet she loves it!
@carshon thank you, me too. :sad: Redz is gonna be depressed. & nope, she will never get rid of him although she sure doesn't act like she cares. They are selfish. :icon_rolleyes:
@cbar it really is a mess, & so sudden. But it was bound to happen because they've done this to so many people. Just horrible. I will keep you posted. & yes when they get kicked out in a few weeks, Redz will definitely go with her. :sad: I had such a great year with him...it's sad but it's just what they do. They are not good people; they've created drama around me now it was towards me, so nope...done!

I am excited to ride at the rescue though.  I have to get some more information but other than that I definitely think it'll be awesome & a much better environment because my good friend knows them. & you can't beat riding for FREE! 
I will take a break from lessons for a little, I need to save money anyway so it is what it is.

TOMORROW...my friend wants to go to Fair Hill on a trail, I will take her TB chestnut LOL I rode him once before he's a cutie.  She got him FROM that rescue. So that's cool. I will get out & have a good time. IF it doesn't rain! Ugh.

Thank you @JCnGrace. I know, it'll be fun! <3 

Thanks guys for being so supportive. <3 Everyone at the barn was too, nobody likes my ex-trainer and her mom. So, soon they'll have nobody.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@JCnGrace the video is showing up
@PoptartShop I am so in a hurry I will come later with more time. I just wanted to say you cannot imagine how sad I was to read that. I could not even like your posts. I love Redz, he was the other member of chestnut gang... Crap!! You took such good care of him, I so wish this was a nightmare :-( stay strong my friend, focus on the rescue now, maybe your own horse is waiting for you in there...

Will be back


----------



## PoptartShop

@TuyaGirl I know. :sad: I am still very sad, it is not easy at all. Ugh. Tomorrow when I meet my friend there to meet to go to Fair Hill, I will say hello to him. But it really does suck...ugh. I know, chestnut gang </3
Thank you so much.

Leaving work in a few minutes, thank goodness! Although it kept a lot of stuff off my mind since it was busy. I hope you guys have a good weekend!


----------



## seabiscuit91

@PoptartShop
So sorry to hear you got caught up in SO much drama! Some people.... !
Sounds SO good that you're getting away from both the T's!!!
Sorry the TB lease didn't work out! Sounds like perhaps it still could?! Fingers crossed for you! 

Otherwise it'll be SO rewarding to ride rescues! Hopefully you can get a lease to buy option soooon! Ah I know that's what I want as well!
Have a fun trail ride with your friend!


----------



## JCnGrace

My friend wants to have a girls weekend with our old trail riding gang because we all hardly ever see each other any more. I told her my calendar was open so she sent me the date. Wouldn't you know she picked the weekend that hubby's 70th birthday falls on. I warned her that the reason I quit having them was because it was impossible to find a weekend when no one had plans. It was much easier when we were all single and hung out together about every weekend anyway but you add hubby and kids into the mix and there goes your ability to be able to do whatever, whenever. Back then out of the 7 of us only 1 was married, now there's 5 married, 2 single.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@EQAmber I've been so tired I would enjoy a little more sleep  You did good 
@Change yay for the ready room!! It's so nice that Ev is having zero problem settling in  
@cbar I hope the weather allows you to go on the trail ride. And well, got to see things on the bright side, at least Amber is not a hard keeper. Maybe a grazing muzzle would help so she can still be outside? I never saw one in person, lol!
@carshon we are facing a hot front in here, I am at the beach (my first time this year) right next to the sea and I am melting, cannot imagine how the flies will be in a couple hours when I arrive to the barn :-( must spray my mare 
@PoptartShop it's really nice to hear that you are somewhat positive about the whole thing. Knowing that you will have the chance to ride for free and help in need horses must be helping your mindset 
It will be good for you to get rid of such drama and negative people. And BO will be happier too without them around. 
But I can't help to feel so sorry for Redz... He needed you and you will miss each other, I hope they take good care of him :-(
@JCnGrace well, call me selfish but that's one of the main reasons why I love to be single - to do what I want whenever I want. Last time we stayed for dinner at the barn BO was getting worried because he wanted to stay longer but it was getting late and his wife was waiting, I could not help but think I had no hurry, no one waiting, just me and my own time 

I've been at the barn on Thursday, it was so much wind I did nothing apart hanging with the horses, dogs and cats (again, sigh), noticed the puppy was not there, I hope he was not stolen, as it hapenned before - I just don't get it, with so many animals waiting to be rescued. BO was not there, will ask him today.

Have a nice weekend everyone!


----------



## cbar

@TuyaGirl, must be so nice to hang on the beach. I can't even tell you the last time I could do that....there isn't much for beaches where I live  I've thought of putting a grazing muzzle on Amber, but for now I just micro-manage her turnout time. 

I know where you're coming from @JCnGrace. I hardly ever see my friends any more. I am the only one out of all of them who isn't married with kids. I find it really difficult to make plans with them ,so for the most part don't even try anymore. We've been living on the acreage for almost 2 years and most haven't even been out here to visit! 

Lesson with Amber went really well. She did everything so wonderfully - I think things are finally 'clicking' with her. She cantered really nicely on the lunge in both directions. I also got on her back again and she was awesome. So next lesson if things go to plan (when do they ever???) I will be riding astride for the first time. YIKES!! My little girl is all grown up! 

Today is my dedicated yard work day, but might go for a short ride if I have time. I also have a bottle of presseco to finish drinking later (YUM!)


----------



## Change

JCnGrace said:


> @Change, it's good you've got Ev all settled in and I bet K is enjoying having someone around while you're at work. I can't ignore poop either, at least in the barn and this time of year the barn is full of it every day. I keep telling them the flies wouldn't be so bad inside if they'd quit pooping and peeing in there but they just ignore me. LOL


(and @cbar) I took your advice and ignored the poop for the day and took Tango out for a ride. We started out alone, and going up the road to the cotton field, Tango was spooking/looking at everything that was out of place. Lots of the neighbors have been doing clean-up after the storm earlier this week, so there were piles of tree branches by the road, a for sale sign in a yard, one house doing construction and a pile of old dry wall... everything was scary and Tango scooted back and forth across the (single lane) road as we passed these things. Then, out on the trail around the cotton field, he started to settle down until a little gust of wind got the young cotton plants' leaves rustling and, "OH NO!! IT'S A MONSTER!" We had to stand and watch for a full minute before he was willing to go forward again. 

We'd gone about a mile when my son came riding up on the 4-wheeler. You'd think a horse that spooks over wind would not appreciate a motorize companion, but Tango immediately settled and for the rest of the ride was an absolute dream horse.  We'd gone maybe 3.5 miles and he was already soaked (poor black horse!) as the temps were in the low 80s with matching humidity, so headed home. Total ride was just over an hour and 5.2 miles. He got a nice cool hose down after the ride and enjoyed playing with the sprayer. 

Tomorrow, I think I'll try to start earlier and ride a little longer. And tonight, if it cools off any, I'd like to get Cally out for a ride, too. :cowboy:


----------



## JCnGrace

@Change, how is Ev doing with her lessons on Cally? I don't know about in your neck of the woods but the last couple of nights it's still been hot and muggy here even in the very early am hours. Rain is supposed to come in tomorrow so maybe that will cool it off some.


I confess that I bought some Thin Mint Oreos at the store tonight and they are really good. The dog gave them his stamp of approval too. LOL


----------



## cbar

@Change, good job on the ride!! What a silly horse - sometimes they just have days like that hey? Hopefully you get a longer ride on him and he finds his head along the way. 
I did get Tiger out for a short ride last night. But he was annoying me....kind of the same thing that Tango was doing. He was finding stuff to spook at and was hesitant to move forward. I did some schooling with him in the yard until he was finally responsive, then called it a night. 
Today I'm meeting another girl and we are heading out West for a trail ride. I missed out yesterday as a large group went out to look at the wild horses. Hoping today's ride will be good and the weather stays decent. 
I am very tired today though - I watched an episode of The Keepers on Netflix and I think it really bothered me; enough that i couldn't sleep.


----------



## JCnGrace

Hope you had a good time on your trail ride @cbar!

@TuyaGirl, I don't think you're selfish, I think you're a woman who knows what she does and doesn't want. Hubby has this thing about me getting remarried if he dies before me and I always tell him he's cured me from ever wanting to marry again. LOL


Todays confession: I thought Cutter had a brain and I was wrong. LOL Scooping poop in the lean-to and I hear an extremely loud CHOMP, CHOMP, CHOMP. All 5 were in the lean-to with me, they are all standing huddled together so I didn't know who was eating something, there was nothing to eat in the lean-to unless one of them was snacking on a cat and crunching bones. I investigate and Cutter was munching on the chain that holds one of the gates closed when I separate them for feeding. Much larger than say a dog type chain but smaller than a log chain and he had about a foot of it in his mouth. At least he was smart enough to spit it out when I asked him WTH he thought he was doing.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@cbar yay about Amber being a good girl  And hoping you got to trail ride and Tiger behaved ok (assuming you took him) What's with horses looking for stuff to spook at some days? Lol 
@Change good your ride ended on a good note. When Tango sees stuff that was not there before he must be thinking something along the lines of 'whaaat? This was not here before, is it going to eat me?'  My barn is located in a fishing area, so sometimes people get rid of old fishing nets, lobster traps and things of the kind, putting them outside of the garbage can. Tuya still does the splat spook in place at those sometimes, and she is a lot older than your boy 
@JCnGrace Silly Cutter  so funny! I love to hear your horse's stories, always something to break the routine.

Another weekend with not a lot to tell horsewise. No news about the vet, although Tuya does not show signs of pain and still finishes her meals first than all the others I am not riding her until her teeth are floated. But it's starting to upset me: mud, or wind, or lameness, now teeth... It's June and I never spent so much time off of the saddle :-(
Saturday I spent the afternoon alone at the barn, as BO was out with his driving horses somewhere. Tuya begged me to go in, than begged me to go out, than back in again, decide yourself girl! 
The puppy was there, BO told me he was missing for a few days, and he is actually quite thin. He is a boy 
Thursday was BO's son birthday, so Sunday I gave him a big hug and we had a nice chat. He is doing a diving course and I reminded of @Captain Evil, actually there's a lot of missing people in here lately...

Well, all the heat combined with low humidity levels and thunderstorms without rain caused a huge fire that took the lives of 62 people, most died trapped on a road trying to escape, burned inside their cars. I cannot imagine what those poor souls suffered until they died :-( And all the forest, wild animals, foxes, rabbits, nests, and domestic animals, cows, goats, sheep, pigs, you name it... This got me sick to my stomach... Ugh... :-(

Have a nice day everyone! I don't want to go to work... Hate it!


----------



## PoptartShop

I have a lot to catch up on...just tried to post & it didn't work, so I will reply to everyone later LOL.

But I did have a good weekend, despite all the nonsense...went to Fair Hill Saturday which was fun. My friend's horse was really good. Tomorrow she wants me to help work with his canter, he can be stubborn getting into it. 
I also saw Redz in the field, so that was nice. He came RIGHT up to me...& shoo'd ALL the horses away that tried to come near me...it was so cute. Here's some pictures. <3 I will love him always. 

My (now ex-trainer) did not speak to me either when I was there Saturday. LOL completely done with them. I am going to be there tomorrow to help my friend with her horse, but basically...my (ex-trainer) is dead to me. I don't have time for drama, negativity & disrespect. Her & her mother have lost all of my respect.  And no, they have not reached out to me so why should I care? It wasn't my fault what happened. They do it to everyone and it finally happened to me. So screw them

Yeah, Redz will be fine care-wise but he will not get attention or worked every day, so that definitely hurts. :sad: I was with him every single day. Ugh.

Anyway, I am going to the rescue Friday.  So that'll be exciting!  I can't wait to see the horses & ride.

I am trying to stay positive, it's not easy but I am trying. Redz definitely misses me and I miss him too. He's my first love. <3

PICTURES...Redz & then my friend's horse Trigger (they re-named him, it used to be Record. I've rode him a few times before if any of you recall lol):
My friend hand-walked her horse Phoenix because it was his 2nd time out at Fair Hill, and he's not ready for a rider yet.  He's come a long way, he's rehabilitating


----------



## carshon

I must confess that I asked for rain and we got it! and Thankfully a break from the 90 plus degree weather and humidity. we had over 4 inches of rain in 4 days! Most of the parks are closed again because of wet trails - but we did ride at the one that was open. Nice easy logging trails. Came upon a downed tree across the trail - very large tree one side was the river bank (steep bank down to the river - and the other side a ravine also very steep= we were 2 miles from the trailer and if we had to turn around 4 miles to go back the way we came. So I got off of Tillie and moved what I could of the dead branches and led her over the tree- it was up to her knees and she had to really work at getting over. Then my daughter and her horse tried. Daughters horse is a 14.2H 20yr old Fox trotter - with a HUGE melanoma tumor on her eyelid that impairs her vision (cannot be removed or the eye would be left with no protection) daughter was convinced her little horse would not make it as the largest section was almost chest high. But Gracie is a game little horse and trusts my daughter and she did it- even teeter tottered on the trunk when her fronts were over and her backs on the other side. We loved on her and told her what a great little horse she is - and to top it off Tillie let me lead her to the tree and mount! some of you may recall that Tillie did not stand to be mounted and I used @PhantomHorse3 method of giving a treat after she mounted - and she stood still. I was so happy!


----------



## JCnGrace

@TuyaGirl, how horrible! Was the fire very close to where you live? 

I've been wondering about @Captain Evil too. She must be busy on the boat. 

@PoptartShop, how much longer do you think the trainer and her mom will still be around your barn? 

You definitely have something to look forward to this week. You'll have fun getting to know all the horses and their stories even if some of those stories are sad.

@carshon, yay for rain! We finally got some too, not as much as you though. Sounds like Tillie and Gracie were rock stars on your ride.


----------



## PoptartShop

@*carshon* that's good you finally got rain, yet still got to ride!  Awwww, Gracie must really have a lot of trust. That's so awesome. :smile: Glad everything went smoothly! 
@*TuyaGirl* yeah I'm trying to stay positive. :sad: It was nice seeing him on Saturday. I will also say hello to him tomorrow because I'll be there to work with my friend's horse again. It just sucks I can't ride him (haven't ridden him since LAST Sunday). Ugh.

I am so sorry to hear that about the fire. :sad: That's so devastating. I am glad you were okay, was it near you? That's so sad.  I can't even imagine.
@*JCnGrace* yeah it'll be fun to go somewhere new & help the horses. I will definitely take lots of pictures.  I can't wait to ride them/exercise them!  It will take my mind off things.
They are 'SUPPOSEDLY' getting kicked out in July. So I'm hoping it happens. Fingers crossed.
@*Change* yay for good rides!!!  It's so silly what they spook at sometimes. Like...come on now! :lol: I am glad Tango eventually settled down.  
@*cbar* that is great Amber's lesson went well. So exciting for you guys!
@*seabiscuit91* thank you. Yeah seriously. They really are horrible people who play victim & cause drama. Never thought it'd happen to me but BAM! 

Just so weird for me, I used to go to the barn EVERY day after work. :sad: Now things have changed...but I am glad I can still work my friend's horse tomorrow & see Redz. But I won't be around nearly as much. But...the rescue Friday will be fun. I am excited. Nothing will ever replace Redz- but it's not my fault that his owner and her mother are such a you-know-what!

Tomorrow when I go I will just go about my business, smile and hangout with my friend. I will not let them taunt me!

Mondays suck! Grrrr. Time is going by slow. I have the chiro today after work, maybe it'll relieve some stress!


----------



## JCnGrace

I confess that earlier today I did something and thought "I'll have to confess that tonight" and now I can't remember what it was. LOL


----------



## TuyaGirl

Ok... It's the third time I will attempt to reply, keeps going back to initial page in the middle of my writting and I have to start it all over again... Grrrr
@PoptartShop Aww I will miss Redz' pictures! He is the sweetest old man. I hope your trainer finds some time to keep him active now that you won't ride him anymore... And you did good by not talking to them, your relationship is so over and you sure don't need any more drama into your life. 
It's really nice that you will be able to ride your friend's horse (Trigger is such a handsome boy), it will help you relax and in a heartbeat Friday will come and you will meet all the new horses that are in need of your help  Your friend's other horse is very pretty as well btw.
@carshon I have a soft spot in my heart for older horses, so while yay for Tillie standing for mounting and behaving like a champ I would like to emphasise the trust in your daughter from Gracie's part. Did they go over it mounted? That's really nice, what a gem your oldie is! 
@JCnGrace I hope you remember the confession so as you can share with us! 

The fire was (well, is, not extinguished yet) about 100 km north from where I live, but the sky was full of smoke, which gave the daylight a dark orange colour, and my car was full of ashes... Awful, awful :-( 
A dog was found chained and survived the fire, caused a huge debate on Facebook (yes, in here some people keep their dogs chained, including BO, in his case regarding the security of two of his dogs that will try to kill each other if both are loose, so one spends part of the day like that - the others are always free. Plus I would die trying to save my animals, I totally condemn the ones that left him behind). I was reading through the comments until I stumbled on one that was going sideways to the main subject and acusing horse owners to use tack and blinders, signs of slavery work and mistreating, bla bla bla. Had to enter the discussion and shut the girl up. She ended apologising, lol! That felt good


----------



## PoptartShop

@JCnGrace did it pop back into your head yet????! LOL :lol:
@TuyaGirl thank you!  Tonight I'm going to the barn to help Trigger to work on his canter (he can be stubborn) so I will probably take some pictures of Redz in the field again...if saying hi to him is the least I can do, I will. <3
Yeah I refuse to speak to her or her mother. I'm over it. Tonight I know they won't talk to me either and vice-versa. They are the ones who need to feel embarrassed and they lost a client. :icon_rolleyes: Done. LOL. 
Yeah I hope she exercises Redz but so far she has NOT...my friend told me he's just been in the field. :sad: It's a shame. I have not ridden him since LASSST Sunday... :/ That's what kills me.
& thank you!  She does have cute horses! <3 

I confess, I am tired!


----------



## Change

@TuyaGirl -- fires are horrible; I have a few scary memories of bad forest fires when I was a child, and they still give me the shivers! Glad that dog survived, though.
@cbar - what great, trusting horses! My mare, Cally, doesn't even think twice about stepping over anything she can get her legs over. She's probably the best trail horse I've ever owned in that respect. She'll also go under things that barely clear the saddle horn, and she'll let me lead her one step at a time, move her over if needed, and stand like a rock to let me remount. On the trail, anyway. Put her in the middle of a boring field, and she's likely to pop a buck or two just because she's bored. LOL! 

Tango is still young - less than 30 miles out in the big wide world, so anything new or out of place is look-worthy. He seldom does big spooks, mostly just stops and stares then makes a wide detour around the 'scary' thing. And going up our road, it was like the scary things were every other house on opposite sides of the road, so we wandered back and forth like he was drunk! If my son and his 4-wheeler had been along, I doubt Tango would have looked twice at anything. 

Both horses love having the 4-wheeler along as a riding-buddy. I don't know what it is - a piece of home? - that calms them, but Cally will call out if my son rides too far ahead or goes out of sight. Tango doesn't call out, but his pace picks up if he thinks Son is leaving us! We've even taken both horses out, ponying one off the 4-wheeler while I ride the other. It's really neat to watch Tango canter alongside on a loose lead. Cally prefers to follow along behind - but then, we've followed that stupid machine on some pretty interesting, narrow trails, so I get it.


Dropped our "Mama-dawg" Ash at the vet this morning for her mass removal. The tech handed me an estimated bill of $400-$700!! What we don't do for our critters! I won't know the actual cost until this afternoon when the call to tell me she can be picked up and brought home. I suspect she'll be in a cone-of-shame for awhile, and a house-dog as well until she's healed up some. At least she gets that benefit! We don't think it's cancer, since she's had the mass for several years - we've only decided to remove it now because it has grown from it's usual quarter-size to silver dollar-size in the past year.

I'm seriously thinking of going riding this morning. It rained heavily yesterday morning, though, and I'm pretty sure the trails will be muddy and either slippery or suck-mucky. Still, it's in the high 60s... perfect riding temps.


----------



## Change

@PoptartShop - I am so sorry that you won't be riding Redz anymore. At least you get to see him in the field when you visit. And I can't wait to hear your stories about the rescue.
@JCnGrace - Cutter and Tango must be cut from the same cloth! We're not quite done with the concrete work to shore up the fence before we can run the French drain, so we have about 30 feet of the pipe curled up waiting. Tango periodically drags it into the barn. And I never know where I'm going to find my rakes - he likes to wander off with them, too. And his most current favorite toy seems to be the fly masks. I hang them on the fence when I take them off at night. Lately, I have to go searching for them and then wash them before I can put them back on in the mornings.


----------



## JCnGrace

Not even an inkling has come back to me on what I was going to confess. It was either so minor that it doesn't warrant a brain cell or so huge that I blocked it out. LOL

@*Change* , I can't leave anything where any of them can get ahold of it. Flash & Cutter are both bad about everything going into their mouths and both will gladly oblige anyone who wants their fly mask taken off, halters too while we're waiting on the farrier. Flash has had almost a whole lead rope in his mouth before I caught him and pulled it out. 

Have a good ride, you too @*PoptartShop* !


----------



## cbar

That fire sounds devastating @TuyaGirl! Things like that are so scary - not much to control them once they get big. We had a large fire North of us that destroyed half of a city last spring. I can't remember how many thousands of acres that fire ended up being - last i heard it had moved into the next province and is still burning somewhere. (This fire burned ALL winter long)! So crazy! Thankfully (and surprisingly) no one was killed due to the fire though. 

My trail ride with Tiger Sunday ended up being fantastic. I asked a lot of him and he handled it all amazingly. Lots of mud and water to walk through and he just walked right through like NBD - this horse used to be terrified of water. 

I am hoping to work/spend time with all 3 horses tonight as long as we don't get a thunderstorm. It is gorgeous out there right now (of course), but I have to work until 3:30. 

B/f is coming home this week from the big job he was one. He's been gone for about 3 weeks. I am looking forward to getting some projects done with him, but at the same time I hope I am still able to spend as much time with the horses as I have been. He doesn't do the horse thing, so doesn't really get it. 
@PoptartShop - I am excited to see some photos from when you go the rescue this week. I really hope it works out and you get to meet some amazing horses!


----------



## PoptartShop

Change of plans...my (ex-trainer) has lessons tonight so we can't use the arena, so me and my friend are gonna go to Fair Hill for a trail!    13 minutes left of work! LOL. Work has been insane, sorry I haven't been on here much today! It was an exhausting day. I definitely will say hi to Redz tonight <3


----------



## Hoofpic

What are we confessing?


----------



## aubie

Anything you want. It just kinda goes from there. Like right now I am confessing to loovvvving this weather. 71 in the South in the middle of June. 10 forecast not above 83, I'll take that anytime.


----------



## JCnGrace

Hoofpic said:


> What are we confessing?


Anything you want to say @Hoofpic.


----------



## JCnGrace

Sounds nice @aubie. It was 83 today but a good breeze so wasn't too bad. Hot is supposed to be back soon though.


----------



## PoptartShop

I confess, had a GREAT ride in FH!  Will post some pictures later. 
We galloped in the fields, it was amazing. LOL I felt like a jockey. :lol: Felt so good after how horrible my week has been. Ugh.

My ex-trainer tried invoicing me $60: 30 for a lesson that was already paid (which I have proof) & 30 for a lesson I did not attend (since that night last week when the big blowup happened)...I told her about it, and then we got into it & OF COURSE she played the victim and stuck up for her mother. All she said was, 'sorry you feel that way.' HOW ABOUT A SINCERE APOLOGY? LOL, can't win with them...so yeah I'm done.  It's never their fault they've caused all this drama & pushed people away.
I'm not paying that darn invoice either. She tried to invoice my friend & someone else at the barn after they had a blowup, like NOPE you aren't getting a dime.

I saw Redz of course yesterday...came right up to me. I love him still, like I said I always will. 
Trigger (my friend's horse that I rode) was really good.  LOL we both worked up such a sweat!
Will have to do arena work with him maybe this weekend/next week because we couldn't use it last night.

Friday I am going to the rescue so that will be fun, THEN! Saturday afternoon my friend also hooked me up with someone else at a barn who needs help with exercising their horses too (& they have a LOT of TB's...which I'm a sucker for) so that will be awesome.  It definitely helps to know someone who knows people!


----------



## JCnGrace

@PoptartShop, I know you'll always remember and love Redz! When I was little my grandma & grandpa took us and some of my cousins camping in Brown County where they also have rental horses for trail and pony rides. I was too little for the trail horses so I had to hang out at the pony rides. I got attached to a particular pony there and I still remember her all these years later. Her name was Blackie. I was scrambling in camp all week to do chores to earn those quarters it cost to take her for a lap around the arena. Towards the end of the week the people that ran the place wouldn't let me ride Blackie anymore because they said she wouldn't work for other kids, would just walk to the corner of the arena, stop and look in the direction I always came and went from. I think that's the first time I ever realized a horse could like a person too. It broke my heart.


----------



## Tazzie

I'm so sorry you've had to go through this @PoptartShop :sad: horrible, horrible people they are. It's always sad when a lease ends too. But I'm SO happy you have found other options to ride! You'll have to tell us all about the rescue place!!

Sorry I've been MIA! I've gone through and scattered some likes about :lol: it's been nuts!

My lesson was fabulous. We've tweaked the saddle to make it work, at least short term. Fitter is coming on Tuesday.

Our show was AWESOME. I felt horrible (woke up with a bad stomach ache), but went for it anyway. Izzie was crazy strong and half halts didn't matter. I was certain we'd blow it. She grabbed all of her correct leads from a walk, so I was CRAZY pleased. Heck, second class they asked for halt to canter. Aside from literally only ONE step of walk, Izzie struck off into the canter. We took first out of six in our first class, and first out of three in our second  VERY pleased with her!

Now I've been dealing with a new person at work. It's painful to teach her how to do things. She's just not learning, not catching on, and it's all extremely simple things. I can't deal with it. It's making me not want to come into work. She was kind of forced on us, it was not our choice to take her on. So it's all the more frustrating.


----------



## JCnGrace

Congrats on your show @Tazzie! Work does not sound like fun for you, out of all the different jobs I did as a bank teller training other tellers was the worse. I often wondered how they ever got through the classroom phase of it before they got to me.


----------



## JCnGrace

I confess that I'm thinking about having a midnight snack. Made chicken salad for supper because hubby wanted something cold and it didn't stick to my ribs. LOL


----------



## TuyaGirl

@Change I hope mama dowg makes a full recovery from surgery. And I totally get the 4 wheeler thing: It's like a company, and yes, maybe a piece of home  For Tuya it's enough to have someone walking along side with her and she will ride much more comfortable.

@PoptartShop Yay for having fun galloping around! :grin: It sure lowered your stress levels, I'm sure. Than the invoice episode must have raised them again... Some people are just a pain in the ****!! Will be waiting for the pictures! 
Redz must be like what the heck?? Is she not riding me? Poor boy... That sucks so much.

@JCnGrace I have a huge list of horses coming and going out of my life that left huge marks and heart aches. Last one was Katie the mare. I would give anything to have a last ride on her, like I said in some other thread where it was asked what horse in the world would you choose to ride. Well I would choose that old mare. When Tuya dies it will leave a huge hole in me. I know it. I can borrow any other horse at the barn and go for a ride, BO is that sweet of a man and offers me optional horses, but I always refuse. I prefer to ride my mare, and if I cannot I'd rather not ride at all.

@Tazzie Yay for the placings!! Congrats!! Izzie is such a great little horse!! (being sweet here, not saying she is short, lol!) :grin:
And I get the lost of patience when dealing with... well... people that learn slowly. 
Yesterday my boss was using the calculator to reach the result of 100+50 or 300-100!! What the???? I could not help but to eyeroll at it. And because of it I left work so late! Gah... 


In serious need of the weekend... Back to work now... Sigh...


----------



## Tazzie

@JCnGrace, thank you! And yeah, it's miserable. But I have a reprieve! She's not here today, WOOHOO!!
@TuyaGirl, thank you! I call her little mare a lot too :lol: she is only 15 hands, so she's not gigantic at all haha! Just moves large! I am super proud though! And ugh, yeah. I just don't get how she has all this experience if she can't pipette. She claims to be able to do qPCR (some of what I do), but can't pipette?? That doesn't line up AT ALL. Thanking she isn't here today!

Rode last night and it was a decent ride! She made me work for it, but it was nice! Today and tomorrow it's going to rain, and I need to clean my house for my small party Saturday. Celebrating my birthday :lol: I'm turning THIRTY on Monday!


----------



## PoptartShop

@Tazzie thank you. :sad: It is really hard. They are really horrible people. Don't deserve Redz at all, or any of their horses for that matter. 

I will catchup on everyone in a few.

Guys, I sent a long message to my (ex-trainer) yesterday basically telling her I won't be coming around anymore/taking lessons etc...I also told her she cannot play victim, and the 'sorry you feel that way' is NOT a genuine apology, more like a slap in the face. I also told her I am not the first or last to walk away from her- this is just who they are.

I'm over it completely. SHE DID NOT RESPOND. NOTHING. So, it's clear to see that she give zero f's. I do not regret leasing Redz, the bond and love between him & I was real. But as for his owner? Nah, she is a heartless you-know-what. So she can kiss my donkey. LOL.

Yeah, I am going to the rescue tomorrow then on Saturday going to another barn to get evaluated (see how I ride etc.) & then I am going to also be helping them ride/exercise their horses.  So that will be fun. I'm taking a break from lessons for awhile though. I need to save some money anyway. 

I will post pictures in a little, sorry work is crazy busy & it's only 9:30!


----------



## JCnGrace

CowgirlAsh said:


> I need some advice,my horse has an obedience problem,and even after bullwhipping her,she just does not respect me,she doesnt respect my leg,could i ask how did you do it?


How to do what? If you mean respect well certainly not with a bullwhip. It's not that I don't believe in discipline but it needs to be fair and equal to the transgression. I don't own a bullwhip but the only time I could see it being a useful tool would be if you had a horse that was trying to attack you and even then with a really aggressive horse you could make the situation worse. 

Obedience takes training, time, patience, consistency, and clear leadership from the handler. Does she not respect your leg because she doesn't know what that cue means or does she know and ignoring it? 

Sometimes it's time to take a step back and realize you need help from someone that has more experience. No shame in sending your horse to a trainer at all. I had one mare I just couldn't get through to and sent her to trainer after she flipped over on me. It was just what she needed.


----------



## GMA100

I confess it's been forever since I've confessed anything! My life has been spinning since Dec and it's FINALLY settling down! Maybe I should say it's hopefully settling down???

@PoptartShop I am SO sorry about Redz! I know how much you loved him and I know he loved you! It's nice you get to have some new experiences with new horses though! 
@tazzy It's great your show went good! You and Izzie were made for each other!


----------



## carshon

I confess it is hot and humid again - but hubby had a riding lesson today and I am just thrilled to see how far he and Belle have come. they are working on riding with the seat and Belle has relaxed so much

And if the storms they are calling for tonight are not too bad Hubby and I are riding tomorrow. So looking forward to a day off of work and riding my horse. Fingers crossed we just get rain and no severe weather.


----------



## GMA100

carshon said:


> I confess it is hot and humid again - but hubby had a riding lesson today and I am just thrilled to see how far he and Belle have come. they are working on riding with the seat and Belle has relaxed so much
> 
> And if the storms they are calling for tonight are not too bad Hubby and I are riding tomorrow. So looking forward to a day off of work and riding my horse. Fingers crossed we just get rain and no severe weather.



Ughhh!! It's humid and rainy here too! Why can't the weather just be perfect for a little??? Hopefully you will get to ride tomorrow! A day off work sounds NICE! 


I confess I have STREP throat!!:-o:-o I've been battling with what I thought was a double ear infection, but the doc says it's strep, so I'm packing in the antibiotics now....


----------



## PoptartShop

Thank you everyone. :sad:
@GMA100 OMG strep throat is so bad. I hope you feel better! :sad: 

My tonsils are bugging me, in 1 week they will be out thank goodness. Ugh.
Going to a Crabfeast for work so that'll be fun. Leaving work in 30mins. 
I will drink wine! LOL.

Pictures:

Redz first of course...this is right before he walked up & rubbed his head on me... <3

Trigger was a good boy.  Beautiful views on Tuesday.:mrgreen:


----------



## JCnGrace

@GMA100, strep is nasty stuff, hope you get to feeling better soon.

@carshon, have a fun day off and I hope you get to ride!

@PoptartShop, tomorrow is your big day! Are you nervous at all about going to a new place and riding strange horses? 


I confess that I called my brother almost a week late to wish him happy birthday. I don't know why I have such a hard time remembering birthdays. As a family we've never made a big deal out of them, not even when we were young, but in more recent times we all try to call each other on birthdays. The only one I can ever remember is sister #1 and that's because hers is on New Years Eve.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@GMA100 hi! Long time no see  I hope you get well soon, throat sores are no fun.
@PoptartShop today is the day!!  I can't wait to hear about the new horses you will meet. New times arrive - though I confess it kinda breaks my heart to hear about Redz coming to you. I am too much sensitive and I got really attached to that old boy and your adventures together. Wish you could keep him. Anyway, nice pictures! Trigger is such a handsome horse (soft spot for chestnuts here). And were you ride is so green!! I have the beach to ride at, which is wonderful and a dream, but the trails are dirt roads with plowed fields of cabbages, pumpkins, tomatoes... Not that nice.
@JCnGrace I confess I feel really sorry for some horses. If it was even real. Should see the first user picture, I was like Whaaat? I thought you were not even going to reply. Actually she got bashed in other threads, as she was always repeating the same story. 

Happy Friday everyone, and if I don't have time to come back a nice weekend!!


----------



## TuyaGirl

Oops, forgot to reply @carshon - As I have free wi-fi on the bus on my way to work I reply in the morning most times. But I may still be sleeping awake, lol!  Yay for hubby and Belle's progress! Did he got more interested in horses because of you or he always enjoyed them? Must be nice to see their achievments together. And I hope you get the chance to go for a ride


----------



## PoptartShop

Well, last night I bawled my eyes out. My friend told me that when she was at the barn yesterday, Redz randomly came up to the other barn (they have two barns w/ stalls) & she could tell he was looking for me... :sad: Ugh. Breaks my darn heart.

Tonight is the night! It's pouring right now, so hopefully it stops. Not sure if I will get to ride tonight may just check it out/introduce myself but my friend is coming with me (same friend from above) but if I do that'll be awesome.  I'm excited! It's bittersweet!
Tomorrow, it's supposed to rain too BUT I'll be going to another barn to get evaluated then I can help ride their horses too.  Win-win!

So now I'll have two places to choose from each week haha. I am ALSO still going to work Trigger at the barn I was always at, because he needs some work & I wanna help my friend so why not. AAAAAAAAAAAND I can see Redz that way too. <3 

Happy Friday! 
@JCnGrace thank you! I'm not too nervous, actually excited! It'll be cool to see the horses & help them.  But I may get nervous when I pull up haha the adrenaline! Awww, it is hard to remember birthdays. I still can't remember my grandmoms' birthdays. :lol:
@TuyaGirl thank you!  Me too, I am a sucker for those TB's & chestnuts.
It breaks my heart too. :sad: I love him so much. LOL yeah it is pretty green at Fair Hill, but I kinda wish I had a beach to ride at! That would be a dream...wanna trade? :rofl:

Also, that person is definitely a troll. Ugh. What people do for attention! :icon_rolleyes:

Back to work...& the crabfeast was fun with my coworkers last night.


----------



## carshon

@PoptartShop I am so happy you can still see Redz- I am sure he misses you and your attention. So sad that things had to happen the way the did

@tuyasgirl My husband is a "city boy" and grew up in a house with no pets or any other animals. When we met I made it very clear - I am a package deal - I come with pet hair on my clothes and smell like horse. He learned to ride by riding double behind me (bareback) on my Morgan/Paint mare. He has stuck with it and owned a couple of different horses but Belle and he have a real bond and are making such progress. I do consider myself lucky to have my partner interested in my hobby. We will celebrate 23yrs of marriage in September.

I confess it rained last night and broke the humidity- but the parks may be closed now because of the rain. I live in the upper Midwest in the middle of corn and soybean fields - so if I want to ride I must trailer off of my property or ride along the road - which is too dangerous with all of the semi's. So we are going to wait to see if the parks are open this afternoon and then go for a ride. Yeah! I have the day off of work so I can get some errands done this morning


----------



## JCnGrace

@TuyaGirl, I thought about not replying because I was having a hard time trying to come up with a fairly respectful way to reply. I always think "what if this is for real?" and figure a person is more likely to listen to what someone says if they can maintain a measure of respect in their reply. I thought maybe she'd been watching too many videos of that one Aussie trainer that uses a bullwhip (his name is escaping me at the moment). It seems she's mostly been wiped free of the forum and the comments made so I'm surprised the mods didn't delete that one as well. 

@PoptartShop, the deal with you and Redz makes me sad too.

@carshon, raining here too and has been since yesterday afternoon. No complaints from me because it was needed but it sucks it had to come on a day you have off from work.


----------



## PoptartShop

@carshon I hope his lesson went well.  That is so awesome he learned to ride like that. So cool. Humid here as well & cloudy. The rain stopped, so that's a good thing!
Thank you! I know, it is very sad. :sad: Yeah, I am lucky I get to see him when I go there once in awhile now (like to help work my friend's horse) but it definitely sucks too.
@JCnGrace I think she is gone now? At least I hope!
Awww. 
You guys make my day <3 Thank you for being supportive.

I will try to take some pictures if possible tonight when I go to the rescue.  The sun is out right now...so hopefully it STAYS out. LOL. Then I will take pictures tomorrow when I go to the other barn.  I'm excited for what's to come! 
My friend is meeting me there tonight because I'm nervous hahah but in a good way.
3 more hours of work. :icon_rolleyes: Today's been pretty slow, wish my boss would let me out early. LOL in my dreams! :lol:


----------



## cbar

I confess I have not had the opportunity to do much with the horses at all this week. And the one night I decided to work Amber it was a disaster. It's been so windy here that it's been darned-near impossible to do much outside. Wed night I decided I didn't care and would work that horse anyway. 

Well, i was already in a bad mood b/c of work which was clue #1 that I should not work the horse. The wind was horrible which was clue #2 - and she was amped up b/c of it. 

I was holding her by the halter, and was telling my annoying dog to go lie down somewhere else when Amber bit me. So without thinking I walloped her in the nose, which caused her to fly backward....all while I'm holding the halter. And me being the stubborn a$$ that I am would not let go. So I got dragged around the yard a bit before she decided to stand still. Fun times. 

I finally go to lunge her (after taking a few deep breaths to calm myself b/c I was pi$$ed off). She was way too forward on the lunge...so after finally getting a couple half decent walk/trot transitions in both directions I called it a night. Very discouraging evening....and I cold have avoided it all. 

Oh well, no damage done I suppose. And we have lesson tonight which will be good. Our weather is supposed to get a bit nicer, so I'm hoping to get some riding in this weekend. I can't believe that it has been so windy here. A huge wind storm hit Tuesday night which actually caused quite a bit of damage in the closest city. We just had branches and debris everywhere, but no major damage. Winds were just over 100km, so I can't even imagine being in a tornado!

I can't wait to hear about your evening @PoptartShop. Hope everything goes well at the rescue!! 
@Tazzie, great news on the show you & Izzie attended last weekend. You guys did awesome!!! No pics?? And Happy Birthday!! 30 is a big one...I wish I was 30 again..LOL.


----------



## GMA100

Good luck @PoptartShop!!! I hope you have a BLAST!!


I confess I am getting an itchy foot to get outside and doing _some_ work. Strep just ain't fun!


----------



## JCnGrace

cbar said:


> I confess I have not had the opportunity to do much with the horses at all this week. And the one night I decided to work Amber it was a disaster. It's been so windy here that it's been darned-near impossible to do much outside. Wed night I decided I didn't care and would work that horse anyway.
> 
> Well, i was already in a bad mood b/c of work which was clue #1 that I should not work the horse. The wind was horrible which was clue #2 - and she was amped up b/c of it.
> 
> *I was holding her by the halter, and was telling my annoying dog to go lie down somewhere else when Amber bit me. So without thinking I walloped her in the nose, which caused her to fly backward....all while I'm holding the halter. And me being the stubborn a$$ that I am would not let go. So I got dragged around the yard a bit before she decided to stand still. Fun times.*
> 
> I finally go to lunge her (after taking a few deep breaths to calm myself b/c I was pi$$ed off). She was way too forward on the lunge...so after finally getting a couple half decent walk/trot transitions in both directions I called it a night. Very discouraging evening....and I cold have avoided it all.
> 
> Oh well, no damage done I suppose. And we have lesson tonight which will be good. Our weather is supposed to get a bit nicer, so I'm hoping to get some riding in this weekend. I can't believe that it has been so windy here. A huge wind storm hit Tuesday night which actually caused quite a bit of damage in the closest city. We just had branches and debris everywhere, but no major damage. Winds were just over 100km, so I can't even imagine being in a tornado!
> 
> I can't wait to hear about your evening @*PoptartShop* . Hope everything goes well at the rescue!!
> @*Tazzie* , great news on the show you & Izzie attended last weekend. You guys did awesome!!! No pics?? And Happy Birthday!! 30 is a big one...I wish I was 30 again..LOL.


I never let go either even when I should! You'd never guess but I have a story. LOL

One year our annual trek to the trail ride in MO was upon us and my mare was lame. My friend that recently died offered to take one of his mares for me to ride. This mare was sweet but was terribly buddy sour and beggars can't be choosers ya know. I always unsaddled when we came back to camp for lunch while the others didn't so after lunch I took her out of the stall and brought her over to the trailer to saddle back up. She was pitching a fit at being about 20 feet away from his other mares and I grabbed her by the halter. She reared straight up and I went with her. Everyone came running because they saw my legs flying over the top of the horse trailer. :eek_color: Sonny's comment was "Ummm, you do know there's a time to hang on and a time to let go, don't you?" :icon_rolleyes: I told him I sure as heck wasn't letting go when my legs were higher than my head. :rofl:


----------



## cbar

It's funny @JCnGrace, I have a bad habit of not letting go. Even when my brain is saying "let go of the rope", but nope. Part of me wants to 'win' the battle. And I've had some pretty nasty rope burn b/c of it. I have learned to wear gloves a lot more often now though. LOL. You weren't injured when that happened were you? 

Well, no harm done for us. We had lesson last night, and although we didn't progress to riding, Amber was good and we got her doing some good work on the lunge line.


----------



## JCnGrace

No injuries @cbar, it scared the crap out of me though. LOL Ugh, rope burns, those hurt! Yay for the good lesson!


It's a bummer we'll have to wait until Monday to find out how things went for @PoptartShop.


----------



## Change

I confess I haven't been here to confess in almost a week! ;-) 

Mama-dawg came through the surgery with flying colors; my wallet didn't. Ouch! Haven't heard yet what the biopsy results show - sure hope it's nothing. That little dog (60 lb pit bull) is such a sweet, quiet love-bug!!

Rain the past week has everything super muddy, and more rain this morning, so no riding for me this weekend. I'm glad we're getting rain after last summer's drought, but doggonit, rain Mon-Thurs so the trails dry out on the weekends! Summer has also decided to move in, so when it isn't raining it's miserably hot and humid. 

Since there wasn't any chance I'd get to ride yesterday, we decided to go explore Nashville with my granddaughter. It was Ev's first time to Music City so she had a blast! As we were walking to the parking garage, foot-sore and ready to head home, we passed an older gent tuning a harmonica and doing some really good blues riffs. I said I'd give him a hug for some Muddy Waters and boy-howdy, did he earn it (and the $$ I dropped in his hat)! He played and sang! As we drove out of the garage, I called out to him - asking him to send me off with some Howlin Wolf. And he did. If I hadn't been so worn out and ready to go, I could have sat there with him listening to him play and sing for hours! Made me miss the Blues Bar I used to go to in Kansas City, just to listen to the jam sessions. And Ev - who loves almost anything pre-2000's - seemed to enjoy his music, too. I may have to dust off my old Muddy CDs and introduce her to the blues! 

And - (@JCnGrace and @cbar) I'm another that refuses to let go. I can't count the times I've been dragged or had rope burns because of it. That's one of the reasons I always use cotton braided rope as my leads. Doesn't burn half as bad as those nylon leads or lunge lines!


----------



## TuyaGirl

@carshon Awww, that's so nice about hubby learning to love horses and accepting you as you are. Definately it is very important to share the same interests so as no one gets resentful.
@cbar this episode I am going to tell hapenned just before I turned on the internet on my phone and read your post, so what are the odds?  Tuya is in heat again (she is stalled next to 4 stallions, I wonder if it has something to do with it, as she seems to cycle more often, but I digress), so bringing her out she was all peppy, when I let her go into her paddock I only took off the leading rope, so after the usual roll she came to me, and I tried to take off the halter from the outside of the gate. Mistake. That's when she tried to leave in the middle of the process, I tried to pull her back to me, she pulled back and I had my fingers stuck on the halter because of the pressure, I could have broken my fingers right there, and I almost flew above the gate, luckily, and I don't even know how because she never gave to pressure, I set my hand free. I never had a horse pulling back on me on a lead rope, but I understand the not letting go thing. It's an impulsive reaction.
Glad no real harm was done, we all have bad days, and that Amber was good for the lesson.
@JCnGrace I am sorry, but your description of you flying with the mare made me laugh. Especially that last sentence  Glad you were not hurt.
@Change sounds you both had good fun! And Ev has a good taste music wise. Although I prefer rock/grunge and so, I can count by one hand the recent songs I like. And the lyrics? Oh my... The other day I was listenning to the radio and a song came up like sha la la la... What?? I would play the song Sirens from Pearl Jam in my wedding (not hapenning), no possible comparison. Sometimes I find some street musicians that make me wanna skip work and stay there 
I hope you can ride soon!
@PoptartShop Aww poor Redz. I would cry too!! :-( Can't wait to hear about the rescue / other barn. Time will heal your pain. And meeting and helping other horses too 

Another non event weekend horsewise for me, other than almost breaking my fingers and finding out, after all this years, that Tuya loves scratches in the middle of her cheeks  She was all stretchy and enjoying it enough to stand still (she is quite do not touch my face - but not ear / head shy). Vet is finally coming next week!! 

There's a new horse at the barn, 5 year old unhandled stallion, pure arabian. He is gorgeous and from well known lineages (one of them is Magic Count). He was a very good deal, because right after he arrived there were people offering the double of what BO payed for him. He was bought to train and re sell, but BO's son really likes him, so time will tell. Right now he is learning to be around humans, and gets quite frustrated to be on cross ties, so kicks the walls hard. I think that's bad for hooves?

Saturday night was the summer carnival and I had forgotten about it. The parade passes right by my street, so I went to the balcony to watch it, but it was so noisy and then all the people partying on the street, although much less as in the winter one, much more famous, kept me from sleeping and I woke up grumpy. I am getting old!! 

Some pictures for you 
The first two are from the arabian horse. Look at those ears, love them!! He is chestnut so hard to see, but he was not impressed by my mobile, lol!! 
And just because, mini horse and friends and Tuya grazing


----------



## GMA100

I laughed at your story @JCnGrace ! Sorry! 

Love the pictures @Tuyagirl ! Red heads can be very pretty! Well, I'd prefer a red gelding, but I kinda like red mares spice! 

Can't wait to hear how it went @PoptartShop !

Glad your dog is doing ok @Change ! I hate when that stuff happens! 


I confess I am feeling better, so I'm on the way to TN and I'll be staying there till Tuesday! Poor Ida dog is missing me though, my sister sent this photo of her trying to look for me


----------



## Tazzie

@GMA100, I sure hope everything slows down! Feel better!! And thank you  she's definitely my heart!

@carshon, glad the lesson went well! Were you able to go on a ride?

@cbar, stuff happens. But at least your lesson was productive! Riding will come soon! And sorry! I got the pictures after I posted haha! About a day later in fact :lol: I'll post a couple  and haha, yeah. Last day in my twenties today :lol:

@change, that sounds like a lovely time! We've had a TON of rain too! Much cooler now!

@TuyaGirl, the Arab is cute! They are wickedly smart, so I'm sure he'll come around! And Tuya looks wonderful!

I had a wonderful day yesterday! Got up and relaxed. Went down and rode Izzie, who was pretty darn good. I was pleased! Hosed her off since it was warm (but honestly one of the cooler days we rode), and she thoroughly enjoyed it. She got sweaty with her work, in all the right places! Took her to the chiro to have her adjusted in time for Regionals this week. For the first time ever not much was out of alignment, yes! I'm relieved she's all in order though 

Came home and relaxed. My friends started showing up around 5, and it was enjoyable just spending time with them. Nick smoked pork and chicken, which was PHENOMENAL. We also had cheesy potatoes, corn on the cob, backed beans, and potato salad. Everyone ate well :lol:

Now relaxing and doing laundry. Going to go on a bike ride when Nick comes home from work (scheduled overtime). Then tomorrow a lovely dinner out for my birthday 

And pictures I hadn't been able to share last time since I didn't have them :wink: hopefully I'll be able to keep up more....

Fun little video from yesterday too :lol:


----------



## TuyaGirl

@Tazzie As it's past midnight in here I will come back later with a more complete reply, for now just wanted to wish you a


----------



## JCnGrace

HAPPY BIRTHDAY @Tazzie! :happy-birthday8:

Don't worry about laughing at me you all, I had the whole gang laughing at me when it happened and I laughed right along with them. If I couldn't laugh at my own stupidity I'd be sad all the time.


Great pictures everyone! @GMA100, my dog does the watching out the window when I'm gone too. Makes me feel bad for leaving him but sometimes it can't be helped and even if he could go he doesn't like to.

@Change, glad mom dog came through surgery ok. Sounds like you're having a good time with EV.

@TuyaGirl, seems like you have a lot of parades and other events where you live. If you ever came to my place the quiet would probably drive you crazy. Well, it's not really quiet, there's a mocking bird going to town right now doing all it's imitations of other birds. Those durn things sing all night long sometimes and even that will keep me awake.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@GMA100 Awww, poor Ida  So sweet, they're so loyal! Hope you can see her soon, and glad you are feeling better.
@Tazzie repeating myself as always, but great pictures!! You look great together. Just love your briddle with the purple and the stones, I could use that in my girl 
Was she always ok with puddles? Tuya never had a problem with it, but I did not train her, I know some horses that will tip toe, or try to avoid it. She was very good, I suppose she also likes the company of the 4 wheeler 
Sounds you had a relaxed and fun afternoon, that's so cool!!
Enjoy your day! 
@JCnGrace oh, no, no, no, I am not into confusion anymore!  I just want peace and quiet. I would love to live in the countryside, and still hope I will someday. It's priceless!
Appart from the main carnival and the summer one we don't have a bunch of events around here. Might go to some free music concerts at the beach during summer, and that's about it. Even because I'd rather wake up early to go to the barn, and is not as fun to do it with a hangover or so


----------



## 6gun Kid

I confess that I am coming to the forum less and less, generally just to check this thread and see if there is anything in the tack section I can help with.


----------



## PoptartShop

Lots to catchup on. Happy Monday!

HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY BIRTHDAY, @Tazzie!  :smile: *throws confetti* I hope you have a lovely day!  Dirty 30!!
Love the pictures. Izzie is so gorgeous. <3 And you guys look great. Love the show pictures. So happy you guys did so well.
@TuyaGirl wow he is handsome! He looks very sophisticated. Aww...Tuya is so pretty. <3 In her natural state enjoying the grass. :smile: Thank you!  Excited to tell you about it!
@GMA100 glad to hear things have been slowing down for you. I'm glad you are feeling better. Strep is no joke. Have fun!!! Awww, your pup will be so happy when you get back. 
@cbar awww, that doesn't sound like a good night. :sad: I hope your lesson goes better though. It will be a new day.  I know, I've had times where I was in a bad mood & I shouldn't have ridden or worked the horse, but I did anyway. Ugh. Glad you didn't get hurt! 
@JCnGrace thank you! Awww about the pony. :sad: I know, they sure do have a big affect on our hearts. <3 Oh my!!! Glad you didn't get hurt either, whew! Mmm, a midnight snack is always a good idea. LOL. Yum! 
@Change awww! I bet she loved it! Music City sounds like so much fun. I wanna go there so bad! So glad you guys had a good time despite not being able to ride!
@6gun Kid and to converse here with us, of course!  

I confess, I had a GREAT weekend. The rescue was awesome, and so was the other barn...details coming soon.


----------



## Tazzie

@TuyaGirl, thank you for the birthday wishes!  And thank you  I love the pictures too! Not bad for me feeling like crud and Izzie trying to race through her bridle instead of listen :lol: I do love my browband  it's actually two shades of blue with the middle being alternating opals. Opals are my absolute favorite gemstone! As far as puddles, she hesitates a lot sometimes, but it typically doesn't take much coaxing to get her through them. You'll notice I just used leg pressure and guided with the reins to get her to walk through them. She loves baths, so she shouldn't be scared of water :lol: and she does love having Nick follow her in his toy. One day I want to haul her back to our place and play on the property out there with her and Nick's toy. A family "trail ride" with the ATV and Izzie  I definitely plan to enjoy my day!
@JCnGrace, thank you! Another year older :lol: I also laugh at myself all the time too, so you're in good company!
@PoptartShop, HAHAHA, yes, dirty 30  and thank you  I do enjoy looking at my pictures of her  I have a few on my desk too haha! she's my love. I do hope I have a good day though! I can't wait for details on the barns and rescue!!

I also confess to having a great weekend  my parents came down, my best friend drove up, some of my in laws came over, and my barn owner came over on Saturday to celebrate my birthday  it was a FUN day where we all laughed far too hard at my brother in law's antics. Had a lovely ride on Izzie on Saturday, which was super nice, then hosed her off and brought her out to the chiropractor. She barely had anything out, woohoo! She's set for Regionals! We leave Thursday night!

Tonight we are feeding the horses and then heading out to dinner for my birthday  going to Texas Roadhouse, mmm :lol:


----------



## carshon

Happy Birthday @ Tazzie. @6gunkid keep posting we need your advice on other threads!

I confess we rode Friday night and hubby had a not so great ride. After his good lesson on Thursday he and Belle were just not in sync on the ride. The park was very very crowded and some mountain bikers came flying up behind on us on the trail. Belle was just not having it! Daughter her BF and I rode the same park yesterday and had a much better ride - the park was packed! literally wall to wall horse trailer (about 30 of them) but we did not meet a single rider on the trail. Tille and I are doing well and I am finally adjusting to my new saddle. Tillie still wants to race if another horse comes up quickly behind her and gets light in the front end if I hold her back. We are working on that! More rain is expected this week so not sure how much if any riding I will get done this week.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@Tazzie Oops, sorry about the browband colour! It's beautiful  Yeah, I could see you helping her with your legs on the video, she did great! A trail ride with the ATV sounds good fun, horses get used to them as if they were other horse, so it seems. Oh, and so cool she had nothing out of place 
Have fun at the dinner!!
@PoptartShop can't wait to know details, glad all went well  I saw the arabian out for a quick lunging session, but didn't want to take a lot of pictures, so opted for getting that expression when he found out I had a mobile on my hand  
He is quite tall for an arabian! His father is a retired bullfight horse and covers mares for 750 euros. That is a lot!! Can't remember his name, I am not into bullfighting at all so I can't even remember his owner name... 
@carshon I hate mountain bikers too. They are sneaky and silent. Add the fact that most won't slow down when passing us on the trail. Sometimes Tuya shies a bit at them, then I get nervous, then she gets even more nervous, lol! But exposure is good 

I confess there was a backup problem last Friday and we lost a lot of files. I didn't have time for lunch. I need vacation...


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

@6gun Kid as long as you don't leave permanently. I confess I can not get on too often atm either. no internet unless i visit DD


----------



## JCnGrace

@6gun Kid and @ShirtHotTeez, we'll leave the lights on for whenever you can stop in, just like at Motel 6. LOL Which makes think of Drafty, wonder how she's getting along. 


One of hubby's friends is coming tomorrow and spending the night so the two of them can spend a couple of days shooting back at the range. I've spent the last 2 days cleaning house because I've only been doing minor cleans since the arm deal happened Easter Sunday. Best deal is he said we'd go to town for supper tomorrow night so that I wouldn't have to worry about fixing anything. YAY! 

I visit another forum that has an equine section and one poster said she'd heard paints were wild and crazy. I'm like "Whaaaat?" Lordy, I have to dig mine out of my pockets everyday when I leave the barn. LOL


----------



## PoptartShop

@*ShirtHotTeez* awww, I second @*TuyaGirl* we will leave the light on for ya! 
@*Tazzie* aww so glad you had such an awesome weekend. Regionals is gonna be a BLAST!!! Thursday is almost here!!! :smile:

Here's some pictures. I didn't go to the rescue last night, her daughter had soccer practice so I went to the chiro then cleaned! BUT...tonight I am going.  Can't wait!

First, the rescue place!  I rode Camden on Friday...he is an OTTB (I think he's only like 7? Have to ask when I go tonight, I forgot). He broke his leg during racing, now he is all sound & healed. <3 Just needs work/muscle!  He's HUGE! LOL like 17h! He does have some extra scar tissue on his leg, but it does not bother him at all. No heat, etc. He can be a little stiff, but he just needs some consistency.
Can't wait until he fills out too. Gonna look so good!

Next to him (drinking water) is his BEST BUDDY Cole! He's a gray TB. I think he raced too, not sure. He is also gaining weight. She showed me before pictures, he's looking better already. Going to start working with him too. <3 
She has a LOT of horses. Also a 3yr old Clydesdale. Here's a picture of him. He's soooo cute. She really saved his life when he was only 5mos old...long story, but she is just such a nice person. She really cares.
He's gonna be HUGE lol.

Will post pictures of the other barn in a few.  So exciting!!!

AAAAND SOME PICTURES OF REDZ from Friday after the rescue.
He came up to me, rubbed his head on me, I gave him a hug..kissed him, told him I will always love him. <3 Took a nice picture of his eye too!


----------



## JCnGrace

From the looks of the horses in the field at the rescue it looks like you'll be able to show up and say, "Hmmm...what color am I going to ride tonight?". LOL


----------



## Tazzie

@carshon, thank you! And sorry you had a bad ride  it'll get better!!

@TuyaGirl, it's ok :lol: I'm a HUGE blue fan, so I'd be decked out all in blue and be happy hahaha! I really think a ride like that will be fun, just have to make it happen. And dinner was wonderful! Thank you! Sucks work was so crummy though 

@ShirtHotTeez, good to see you post! We miss you here!

@JCnGrace, people are nuts! Paints crazy?! LOL!

@PoptartShop, looks like the rescue will be a lot of fun!! YAY! Such wonderful pictures! And yes, thank goodness Thursday is almost here!

Last night's dinner was wonderful! Totally delicious  went down to feed Izzie afterward and snuck in a small ride  Nick took video and some pictures (helmet only removed for pictures; hoped off once we were done :lol

Came home and was bombarded with drama, joy. Going to make the most of regionals, but it will be interesting!

And then work has been BRUTAL. Training another new girl, and I really, really don't think anything is sticking. She's not originally from her, but we've all made ourselves VERY clear and she's not getting it. I really don't know what else to do, and it's making me want to job search hardcore to get out. I LOVE this job, but I'm worn out dealing with her.

Our ride:


----------



## carshon

The tongue out pic made me laugh @Trazzie


----------



## Tazzie

It's a very common occurrence with Izzie haha! And clearly it doesn't matter if there is a bit in her mouth or not! It's just her being weird :lol:


----------



## PoptartShop

Here's some of the other barn.    Thankyou! LOL I know so many to choose from right?!
@*Tazzie* OMG so cute!!! I love that LOL she is such a silly girl! <3 So adorable. You two are just two peas in a pod!!

Change of plans- going to THIS barn tonight. Was gonna go to the rescue but she isn't feeling well, and she works tomorrow night.  So she said for me to just to wait until my surgery/recovery is over LOL (I'm getting my TONSILS out Thursday!!!! Yikes!).

So, tonight I'll be working a few horses at the other place.  So exciting! 

Saturday I rode this mare her name is Cat she needs some work but omg she's adorable (first pictures).

They ALSO have a foal there OMG she is so cute.
They have so many horses that need work/consistency so I'm just so happy that I have the opportunity to help them! <3 

I confess, work is so hectic this week. :sad: Trying to get everything done because Thurs I get my tonsils out & I'll be out for a week. Ugh. So. Much. To. DO!


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

I rode my squirrely paint in a fast trot in our round pen... and felt like a BOSS...

*Never mind I had an iron grip on the back of the saddle....*


----------



## JCnGrace

AtokaGhosthorse said:


> I rode my squirrely paint in a fast trot in our round pen... and felt like a BOSS...
> 
> *Never mind I had an iron grip on the back of the saddle....*


Ok @AtokaGhosthorse you have to help an old lady out and tell her what BOSS stands for. I've been trying to figure it out and am coming up with nothing. LOL

My sister used to hang onto the cantle if she needed a little extra help. It's funny that there's someone else out there that does the same.


----------



## JCnGrace

@Tazzie, I posted this picture just to show them how wild and crazy they are.









5 year old solid paint bred gelding taking a walk with his soon to be owner. The boy was 10 or 11 at the time and graduated last year. Him and Chief are still best buddies.


----------



## JCnGrace

Didn't get completely by without cooking tonight. As we were about to leave the restaurant friend saw pineapple upside down cake in the dessert case and was bemoaning the fact that he didn't see it before we were ready to walk out the door. I made him one when we got back home and I ate not just one but TWO pieces. At least I shared both pieces with the dog.


----------



## horseluvr2524

My confession:

I think I need to pursue a career as a zookeeper. I am enamored with all sorts of animals (horses have always dominated though). Lately it's been rodents and the like: hamsters, rabbits (so cute!!), sugar gliders, hedgehogs. Then I see a lizard and think it's super cool. And oh, don't forget about the foxes, nope can't forget those!

Apparently my motherly instinct that did not carry over to the need for having children, instead carried over to the need for keeping animals. What the heck right? I mean, I love animals, but sometimes I really wish that "eek! so cute!" reaction would go away so I could just ignore the animals (except the ones I already have) and get on with my life! :lol:

I have to keep myself busy, because otherwise I come up with reasons why I should have this or that animal (which I never follow through on). Thus the reason I need to become a zookeeper or the like.


----------



## TuyaGirl

horseluvr2524 said:


> My confession:
> 
> I think I need to pursue a career as a zookeeper. I am enamored with all sorts of animals (horses have always dominated though). Lately it's been rodents and the like: hamsters, rabbits (so cute!!), sugar gliders, hedgehogs. Then I see a lizard and think it's super cool. And oh, don't forget about the foxes, nope can't forget those!
> 
> Apparently my motherly instinct that did not carry over to the need for having children, instead carried over to the need for keeping animals. What the heck right? I mean, I love animals, but sometimes I really wish that "eek! so cute!" reaction would go away so I could just ignore the animals (except the ones I already have) and get on with my life! :lol:
> 
> I have to keep myself busy, because otherwise I come up with reasons why I should have this or that animal (which I never follow through on). Thus the reason I need to become a zookeeper or the like.



This is totally me!! 
I never felt the urge to have children, I won't. My unconditional love is towards animals. Any living creature appart from humans. I mean, I love MY people, and that's about it.
It's quite bitter and I wish I was not like this. I told along this thread how I didn't sleep when I saw a cat getting run over by a car, or when I tried to save a duck that died after getting hit by a car, and more. My heart breaks every time an animal at the barn is killed for meat (next will be a sweet calf that I love), and the list goes on. I will be broken when my mare dies. But I cannot help it. It's the way I am :wink:

@PoptartShop Awww, lovely horses!! All of them!! Your mounts look great, must be a blast to ride :loveshower:And the feeling that you are helping them, so nice!
And sweet Redz, great pictures of him, glad you got the chance to say hi to him.

@Tazzie I love the sticking tongue picture as well!! She is like that in the video too  Funny girl

@JCnGrace I get so irritated by some of those posts! Sometimes they make me sneak in. Yeah, dangerous fellow there, lol!!


Back to work now, chaos is still ruling around here. The weather is a bit stormy, I am starting to doubt the vet will come, BO didn't say anything yet... :sad:


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

JCnGrace said:


> Ok @AtokaGhosthorse you have to help an old lady out and tell her what BOSS stands for. I've been trying to figure it out and am coming up with nothing. LOL
> 
> My sister used to hang onto the cantle if she needed a little extra help. It's funny that there's someone else out there that does the same.



LOL its not an acronym. just the word boss... with emphasis added in all caps. :biglaugh:

I really wasn't riding like a boss though... :| because I had a death grip on the seat back or alternatively, the saddle horn. 

Still not super confident in the saddle on Trigger, he's hot blooded, very reactive, drama llama, but I'm weaning myself off the saddle-grabbing as I learn his gaits and body language.


----------



## carshon

I confess did not go riding as planned - the park closest to use was still closed and the others are an hour away. So I trimmed feet on 2 of the 4 horses. Already thundering this AM so the rain they forecast is on its way


----------



## JCnGrace

AtokaGhosthorse said:


> LOL its not an acronym. just the word boss... with emphasis added in all caps. :biglaugh:
> 
> I really wasn't riding like a boss though... :| because I had a death grip on the seat back or alternatively, the saddle horn.
> 
> Still not super confident in the saddle on Trigger, he's hot blooded, very reactive, drama llama, but I'm weaning myself off the saddle-grabbing as I learn his gaits and body language.


 
Well, that makes more sense than butt out of stirrups & saddle.


----------



## JCnGrace

@horselover2524, I'm the same way. I have a whole list of animals I'd like to have and I've been making that list since I was a kid. LOL
@TuyaGirl, I just wondered how that rumor got started. LOL I've never heard paints painted in that light before.
@carshon, sorry you didn't get to ride. How's your back after trimming 2 horses? I'd be walking all bent over for days after doing that. 
@PoptartShop, Best of luck with your tonsillectomy tomorrow. I'll be keeping you in my thoughts. Check in when you can to let us know how it went.


----------



## TuyaGirl

JCnGrace said:


> Well, that makes more sense than butt out of stirrups & saddle.


Thanks for giving me a good laugh!!


----------



## PoptartShop

@*JCnGrace* that sounds sooo good.  Aww that's nice you made him one! I bet it tasted way better than the one in the case!  I need some!
@*TuyaGirl* I hope the vet does come! :/ Keep us posted! Thankyou...no matter what we will always be chestnut gang! <3
@*carshon* the rain better stop so you can get a good ride in! :sad: So annoying! At least you got 2 done, just 2 more to go!

I confess, last night was awesome. I rode the grey mare.  She was good but a bit fiesty/fresh! She is no joke. But a good dressage horse. I'm no dressage queen, so I am not used to her LOL but she has nice movement; I'm not used to riding in a dressage saddle either so I felt like I was a mess! :lol: I need to work on my position more; I honestly haven't done much riding in 2-3 weeks (last time I was on Redz). I rode on a trail since then on my friend's horse & also rode once at the rescue, and at the other place but I am rusty. :sad: SUPER rusty. But oh well.

TOMORROW IS MY TONSILLECTOMY! LOL, I will definitely be sure to check in with you guys.  <3 
SO busy at work trying to get everything done before I'm not here for a week. Ugh. Busy bee. 
Going to get something good for lunch because it's my last day to eat any good food...I'll be on smoothies, pudding, water ice & freeze pops...yay. :icon_rolleyes: But oh well, it'll be worth it. My tonsils are huge & super irritating. Even making me sound raspy!

No riding tonight. Have to clean & run an errand after work. Yippee. But at least last night I rode.  It was fun. Only got to work 2 horses because it got late, but 2 is better than 0!
Just can't wait until 1-2wks from now so I can RIDE AGAIN LOL. & ride every day at either the rescue or the other barn!


----------



## JCnGrace

@PoptartShop, while it won't be Redz it sounds as if you're going to get all the saddle time you want. Getting to ride different horses will help you grow as a rider even without lessons and who knows you may meet a horseperson that will be more than happy to give you free instructions in the form of pointers. 

How long will you have to be in the hospital? The only time I got any sleep when I had my appendix out was while I was under anesthetic. I couldn't wait to get out of the place.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@AtokaGhosthorse I checked your journal and your horse is lovely!! You and Trigger will come along, keep up the good work! :grin:

@PoptartShop Awww, thank you!! Yes, we will!! They made a good pair of oldies, lol!! It's a bitter sweet feeling now that you don't lease Redz anymore, but it will be good for you to have the chance to work with other horses, meet new people, new trainers... I think you noticed by how quick I respond that I have been suffering from lack of time, I wish I could reply in a more elaborate way, but it is what it is :-( Those two places sound so great!! I am really happy for it! So many new horsies to meet and greet, ahah! Hope everything goes ok with your tonsillectomy, will be a huge relief I believe.

@carshon hoping the weather improves around there.


This week is being really hard on me. I am tired, without patience for anything, without time. At work it's all on my shoulders, do this, do that, work till late, no time for proper lunch, ugh... And crappy contract. They sure do know how to take advantage.
Do you know that feeling of going for a ride and forgetting about all your problems or not to think about anything for that space of time? Just you and the horse? Well I miss that! Someday I will not remember how it feels like :frown_color:
This year has been the worst since I have Tuya. Even when she cut her hoof I was not for so long off of the saddle. Rain, mud, wind, the pilgrims, the lameness, BO's son working stallions, now teeth... And no signs of the darn vet!!! BO says it's ok to ride her at walk, no, no, no, I will not do that. He is not in a hurry because vet will just put the microchip on two of his horses, but I am! Plus he promised he was coming this week... :x
I am not going to lunge her every weekend as I did a couple months ago, all I could get was frustration and grumpiness (and I agree, what's the point / interest of a horse's point of view in trotting around in circles?), but she is loosing muscle. She is older and she was a vaulting horse at one point in her life, her joints might be suffering from that, and I don't have hills... It somehow worries me.
My mum's blood pressure has been very unstable, even with the medication, and my older blind cat is... old.


I need a break! 
Thanks for listenning, had to get it all out. Back to work now. Hurray... The joy... NOT!!


----------



## carshon

@TuyaGirl I hope you get some relief soon and the vet comes and gets Tuya straightened out so you can start working with her and riding again
@PoptartShop - good luck with the Tonsils. I hope you are pain free and heal quickly

Tornados near here yesterday and more semi severe storms expected this afternoon. We missed the majority of the heavy rains with just 1 inch but an hour North of me got over 5 inches of rain in 2 hours. Blue skies now - it is supposed to clear up for the weekend - fingers crossed so I can go riding!


----------



## JCnGrace

@TuyaGirl, wow, you have a lot on your plate right now. Can you ride Tuya in her halter? I wouldn't think that would bother her unless her teeth are really bad. 

I hope your mom can get her BP under control soon. 

@carshon, hopefully the blue skies stick around for a while. Your storms must be moving this way because we're supposed to get them this weekend but it's been nice here all week. 


I confess that having hubby's friend here for a couple of days was worth it since he helped hubby do a job I was dreading. We had a tree come down that was temporarily being kept from wiping out our fence because it was being propped up by another tree. They got that taken care of and I didn't have to lift a finger. YAY! Hubby and I do not work well together. LOL


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

I have to confess that after yesterday at work, tequila was a viable option for dinner. I elected to treat Wednesday night like it was a Friday night... and didn't consider I'd feel like it was Saturday morning on a Thursday.

I've regretted my decision all day.


----------



## cbar

@AtokaGhosthorse, I have made that mistake before as well. I remember doing tequila shots on a weeknight, then hating myself the next morning when I had to get up and go to work. Worst. Feeling. Ever. 

I confess that I am excited for the long weekend. It is Canada Day long weekend - I also booked tomorrow off so I can have some extra time to get stuff done. No lesson this week, but I might trailer Amber to the indoor and do some more work with her. I also have an organized trail ride in the works...and bonus is that the weather looks pretty darned good for the weekend. 

I suppose tonight I should be the responsible adult and do some yard work. The paddock needs to be sprayed for weeds....a job I don't want to do but needs doing. I need my paddock back!! And I won't put the horses in it for awhile after it has been sprayed. The garden also looks like scheit as I haven't had time to weed it...and the grass needs cutting....living in the country is awesome, but a lot of work when I'd rather just go have fun.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

LOL I feel ya. Sick. all. day. 

I have a four day weekend coming up myself. I think I'll just put away that Sauza Gold and maybe make a few Mexican Bumblebee shots and behave myself... Hopefully.

We have a friend from the H.S. years though that's playing in a band (country blues and country genre), and they're at the Choctaw casino in McAlester, OK Saturday night. We might do a date night and head that way. Been years since we've seen him, years since we went dancing.


----------



## JCnGrace

@cbar and @AtokaGhosthorse, you guys must be tough! Tequila in any form makes me barf my guts up. I can get about a half of a strawberry margarita down before I'm hightailing it to the restroom. Hubby had to have another chocolate shake tonight so while I had the blender out I made myself a frozen pina colada with coconut rum. It was pretty tasty. Hope I don't have a hangover tomorrow. I only had one but the older I get the easier I get hangovers. LOL

@AtokaGhosthorse, going dancing and listening to a live band sounds like a good time.

@cbar, the chores are never ending it seems like. I noticed today that grass needs cutting again and it just got done 3 or 4 days ago.


----------



## TuyaGirl

The older I get the worst the hangovers. And I get drunk more easily. That would be cheaper, it it weren't me feeling like I was run over by a train the next day. Or days, lol!! 

@cbar and @AtokaGhosthorse enjoy your 4 day weekend!! 


It's only 11 am and I am dying to leave work already. In serious need of the weekend. @JCnGrace I am so desperate that if the weather allows (it's been raining) I might try your suggestion, thing is the reins attach to the halter right above the swelling. But she is actually quite responsive in it, so we'll see... And thanks for the kind words (@carshon too). I am not going through the best time of my life, definately...


----------



## JCnGrace

If she does well in a halter you can attach both reins on the bottom ring (where you attach the lead rope) although that might not work as well if she doesn't know how to neck rein. Even if she doesn't neck rein you could go ahead and try it in a controlled environment because it isn't that I know it doesn't work as well, I just don't know at all. I ride western so mine know how to neck rein. Mostly anyway, TJ likes to pretend sometimes that he doesn't.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

dYeah. I confess I'm glad we don't live any closer to Pilot Point, TX than we do. Or I would absolutely have way, way, WAY too much horse stuff.

Forget shoes and purses. HEADSTALLS! ROPE HALTER/LEADS! SADDLE PADS! SWEAT PADS! Oh hey! New stirrups! I LOVE these...

Yeah. Went to a big Amish auction in Clarita, Oklahoma a few months back - just to be going. Came home with a rubbermaid tub of wood and etched steel stirrups, stirrup fenders, a breast collar, a set of leather saddle bags...

And Sarge... my big bay boy.

Can't even go hang out with the Amish apparently and not buy stuff I shouldn't have. NO idea why we thought we needed a lot of 15 PAIRS of stirrups. Also still irritated I missed the lots of split reins, all Amish made.

Other confession: I'm ready to go home. Ready to skinny out a little early today, I think. I'm knackered, but want to be home farting around with my horses and dogs.

Oh hey. You wanna see someone ride a horse like they were born on its back... the Amish. There was a bay Welsh pony there, and I think an Amish family bought it, but a little Amish girl rode that pony in the ring when bids opened up on him... she stuck to him like a flea on a dog's back.


----------



## TimWhit91

Just wrote out a long message and it didn't post. Grrr


----------



## TimWhit91

Alright. Let's try this again!

So last night my baby went to his father's for his court ordered 3 weeks visitation  I did not handle it well. Cried like a baby after he left. He has never been away from me for more than 3 days.

Then the good. A guy that I trained a horse for a couple years ago called and asked if I was still training. I told him I haven't even been on a horse for 2 years and have been looking for one to ride. So he offered up his 3 broke horses and one that has been started but needs miles. He just got her and she is the sister to his TB I put miles on awhile back. So I'm going over there tomorrow xD and he only lives 10 min from my house!


----------



## JCnGrace

@AtokaGhosthorse, I hear you about auctions, you only need to look in my tack room to know I need to stay the heck away from them.

@TimWhit91, I bet the next 3 weeks are going to be very hard. Do you get to see him at all during that time?

Cool deal on being able to ride that guy's horses. Good if you just get to ride, awesome if you get training fees on top of it!


----------



## TimWhit91

I may get him for a weekend in the next 3 weeks if his father is in a good mood. I'm not gonna hold my breath though. I miss him already and it has only been 1 dat 

And yes, I would be fine riding my favorite when I feel like it. But this guy is super generous and will probably want to pay me for at least putting miles on the youngster. Either way, fine with me!


----------



## Tazzie

@TuyaGirl, she's a goof with that tongue :lol: that's just her! Sorry work has been so crazy. I really hope that you can soon get some relief and a break!! Sorry Tuya hasn't been seen yet :sad: I'd keep on your barn owner and make sure he realizes it's very important to have him out. I hope your mom will be ok :sad:

@carshon, I sure hope the rain gives up soon! You need to get some saddle time!

@PoptartShop, I hope you heal up quickly!! And that you can get back in the saddle soon! I'm glad you got to ride a few new guys! That's going to be so much fun!

@JCnGrace, I'm glad your hubby's friend was able to help with a job! Much nicer than needing to help him yourself!

@AtokaGhosthorse, that's why I don't drink during the week :lol: I'm a lightweight haha! And I'm not allowed to go to auctions haha! I'd be the same way!

@cbar, enjoy your long weekend! I say do minimal adulting and enjoy the weekend instead :lol:

@TimWhit91, that sucks :sad: my thoughts are with you. Hopefully it goes quickly... good luck with riding the horses!

I confess, I'm worn out!!

I won't type it all up here (I'll eventually post it in my journal.....) but Regionals was yesterday. We took Top Five in our two Sport Horse In Hand classes (she was EXHAUSTED by the time we got to those classes) but behaved well.

But the highlight is....

That we went UNDEFEATED in the Sport Horse Under Saddle classes! Open and Amateur! Double Regional Champions! I'm super excited!

Cell phone picture of us with our championship ribbons (missing the two Top Fives), and then my award displays at home :lol:

Edit: ugh. Not sure why the pictures are sideways. And photobucket is fighting with me, naturally. Sorry guys!


----------



## TuyaGirl

@JCnGrace thanks for the suggestion. I never tried to ride like that, although I see it quite often on videos. I just snap the reins on the sides of the halter. I am pretty sure that Tuya does not know how to neck rein, she is ridden in a snaffle, direct rein. Although I confess once I tried to absorb all the info I could in the matter and I got a 'what the heck do you want from me??' reaction  I am pretty sure I messed up too, beginning with trying with said snaffle, so not her fault at all 

@AtokaGhosthorse I am so horse gear poor :-( Although I miss nothing, most items are singular, like just one briddle, one pair of stirrups, one snaffle... If I found good sales I would love to have more, but not easy to find in here... 
I suppose the Amish could relate to gypsies here: when they can ride, they sure can ride!! And have a huge knowledge about horses. Their kids ride as if they were born in the saddle! But when they mistreat, they mistreat for real, especially the cart horses :-(

@TimWhit91oh, that sucks about your baby. I hope you can see him during this period. And yay for getting back on the saddle. When do you start? Have fun!! 

@Tazzie thanks for the get well wishes for my mum. Yeah, it's been complicated, or blood pressure is too low or rising suddenly, then she gets nervous and makes a snowball efect... Glad the doctor appointment is soon.
Izzie is doing great, my sincere congratulations on your achievements!!  must be such a great feeling to obtain such good results. Some day you will have to rent a place just to keep the ribbons!! 

Yeah, I didn't even attempt to ride. I made a screenshot of windguru for you to see. Red is a lot of wind already. Pink is a disaster!! It was pink almost the entire day (As the screenshot was taken at midnight you can only see the end of Saturday). Of course Monday is green... Lucky me... I brought Tuya in as soon as I arrived to the barn, poor thing wanted to go out again, but had runny eyes, so gave her lots of hay to get her distracted and that was it. I had sand everywhere, even in my bra... 
The vet has been out of the country, BO hopes next week he will come, as he already knows what he has to do at the barn. I really hope he can make it...

Going to sleep now, I am pretty tired still...


----------



## GMA100

Hopefully training horses will make 3 weeks go by fast @timWit91

Heal quick @PoptartShop!!

Congrats!! @Tazzie! You must be SO proud of your girl!!

Yikes @TuyaGirl! The weather doesn't look good!



I confess I think I'm addicted to editing pictures! It literally takes all my stress away, and lord knows I've been going through a lot lately! Here's one of the I've done:









Ok, I think I may be a bit biased, but I think my Flinty dog is prolly the cutest poser ever!


----------



## TimWhit91

I went to see the horses today, didn't ride though. They are building a roundpen this week xD they told me I can ride whoever I want whenever I want. And the woman is recently retired and wants a riding buddy, so happy about that part! They have the ottb mare I have worked with before, then her sister who has been off the track for a year. They also have their mom, half brother, then a retired paint/appy and a little fat pinto pony. It was so fun to love on the horses today!


----------



## JCnGrace

WOW! WOW! WOW! @Tazzie! Huge props for your and Izzie's accomplishments at the show. :clap: 

@TuyaGirl, it must be frustrating to have to wait weeks for a vet visit. 

@GMA100, good photography! I love collies no matter what form they come in rough, smooth, border, and shelties. OK, I've met some shelties that were excessive in their yipping but the ones that are raised with the right manners are awesome.


----------



## JCnGrace

I confess that if I'd only bought what I went into Walmart for today I would have spent about 15 bucks. I came out spending $118.00. Shame on me! LOL

Getting ready to go to town I was standing in the closet staring at my tops trying to decide which one to wear and the thought crossed my mind that life was a lot easier when I was a kid and hardly ever wore tops in the summer. I think I was 12 before I finally started wearing them full time. Most early pictures show me in shorts with their waistband and the waistband of my undies all bunched up together or in undies only. LOL


----------



## Tazzie

@TuyaGirl, I do hope they can figure it out! That has to be frustrating :sad: YUCK to the wind!! And thank you! I'm very pleased 
@GMA100, thank you! I'm so incredibly proud it's not even funny! She's a special girl  and I LOVE the picture! It's beautiful!
@JCnGrace, thank you! I cried. I'm sure the photographer got pictures of me crying haha! I was in absolute shock that we were announced the winners. After last years failure I wasn't even entirely sure I belonged there. I couldn't have done it without my support system (my husband, my best friends, etc). And haha! I think we have the same issue with over spending :lol: and LOL to running around in shorts or undies. Not sure that is acceptable once we get older :lol: my daughter ran around shirtless all day yesterday because she didn't want to wear one :lol: kindred spirits!


----------



## Change

Wow. I confess when I only manage to log on once a week it's hard to keep up with everyone! @Tazzie, congrats on the wins! You two look great together. And you need a bigger case for your trophies/ribbons. No wonder blue is your favorite color! @6gunkid - you need to come around more often. Your wit is missed. @TuyaGirl - that arab boy is a beaut! Love the ears. The winds look miserable. @ShirtHotTeez - Miss you, too, Lady. Next time you post, bring us up to date. How's your new horse? @PoptartShop - The rescue and riding barn both look like nice places. Working with and riding the rescue horses will be so good for both you and them, plus being able to ride the other horses? Your skills will improve incredibly with all those horses to ride. @TimWhit91 - I know you're missing your baby, but learn to enjoy those annual 3 week vacations. I'm serious. Sometimes we need time for ourselves. And with the opportunity to ride again, let the horses ease your mind. 

I confess Summer has arrived in northern Alabama with a vengeance this week. Rain every other day or so and oppressive humidity and heat in between. Between miserable weather, mud and my granddaughter, I haven't done any real riding in 3 weeks! And looking at the forecast, it may be awhile before I get another chance. When I fed last night, I just sort of hung out with the horses while they munched... and was soaked in sweat after 30 minutes. And that was at 8 pm!!! GAH! :-( 

Ash's (Mama-dawg's) tumor came back as mass cell. The vet thinks she got it all, but we discovered another smallish (dime sized) lump on her chest. The vet wants to remove it ASAP, just to be safe, so Ash goes back for another surgery on the 12th. We're hoping it can be removed with just a local... my wallet will sure appreciate it. Between vet bills and granddaughter, my wallet is weeping!


----------



## JCnGrace

It's good to hear from you @Change, I've been wondering where you were. Sorry you have to deal with another tumor on Ash. We tend to spend a ridiculous amount of money on our 4-legged friends but they are so worth it. 

The way June was it makes me wonder how miserable July & August are going to be. 

@Tazzie, LOL about your daughter going shirtless too, I didn't think it was very common these days.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

JCnGrace said:


> @AtokaGhosthorse, going dancing and listening to a live band sounds like a good time.



We did give it a go last night. Even made my husband wear his good Cinch shirt, all pressed and starched and his straw hat (NOT that freakin' huge straw... IDK what hat he has either). Grrrr. LOL

There wasn't any dancing at this place, but the band plays a lot of different venues, and since a good time was had, we'll likely catch them somewhere where there's an actual dance floor. They were actually quite good, you just never know what you're getting into when you check out a friend from high school 23 years ago's band... LOL

Had a blast just hanging out with them, didn't get home till 3 am last night. These guys... if the vid is coded right to embed. LOL (second confession - I can't seem to figure out how to post a video here. Must research!)

Here's the url... Whiskey Ransom Band






Our friend is Jakus, the guy on the left.


----------



## cbar

I confess that I am beat. this long weekend has been great, but really tiring. Our weather has been fantastic, with a little thunderstorm thrown into the mix yesterday. We needed the rain, but not great being caught in the thunder, wind, rain & hail while out on the horse. Yesterday I met a lady and we rode out west to check out the wild horse herds. Very cool. But of course, just over halfway through the weather took a turn for the worse. I will try to post a pic of the wild horses, but may need to wait until I have better internet. 

Tomorrow I am heading back out west for another trail ride. How I wish every weekend was a long weekend!!! 

Congrats @Tazzie on the wins!!! That picture is fabulous!!!


----------



## JCnGrace

@*AtokaGhosthorse* , wish I could see your video. Not getting them is starting to be aggravating.

@*cbar* , pictures would be great. How cool it would be to be able to see horses in the wild. LUCKY YOU!!!


I need to use the pina colada mix up before it goes bad so I fixed another one tonight, actually one and a half since I accidentally made too much....that's my story and I'm sticking to it. If I disappear for a while I might be in rehab. LOL

Some kind of bug attacked my side today. Hubby counted 14 bites while he was dabbing anti-itch cream on them. I might have to make another round of pina coladas so that I can forget about the fact they are driving me crazy. Did I already mention rehab?

While I was scooping poop Cloud decided to add her deposit and she crapped right in a spot that already had pee standing in it. My legs got splattered with the combo it created. I was a stinky mess by the time I made it back to the house. I might have to make a 3rd batch of pina coladas to offset the trauma that caused. Rehab? LOL Just kidding, I have enough bad habits that I don't plan on having to list alcoholism as one any time soon.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@JCnGrace I would not mind having a pina colada right now, and it's 9 am!  About legs getting dirty, that happens to me more than I would like, with the horses that are standing in bays. Once I was mucking one of them, when I saw the horse lifting one leg to get rid of a fly I knew it was too late: he pawed the floor 3 times in a row on a pee spot, and I got my legs in a disaster. Lucky it was summer and I usually bring leggins to the barn, that then change for breeches. When BO arrived leggins were hanging on a rope drying. Had to wash them twice to get off all the smell 
@Change I would have appreciated a bit of your heat on Saturday  I hope all goes well with mama dawg and that the surgery is not that expensive. The things we do for them. They're part of the family 
@GMA100 feel free to share more pictures of the kind. Love it!! 
@cbar I would love to be able to go on a trail ride and see wild horses. Must be such a great feeling!! Although the 'what if' in me would be scared my mount would want to join them, lol!!
@TimWhit91 sounds like you found a great oportunity there!! That's really nice! I hope you can start soon

AtokaGhosthorse I really enjoyed the music you posted! I hope you can get to go to a concert where you can dance a little next time 

The arabian horse is doing great! It's been a week since he arrived and on Saturday he got a saddle on for the first time. Horsey did not even flinch  BO's son got on one stirrup, bended himself on his back, even made little jumps on the stirrup and nothing. What a good boy!! The thing he hates more so far is to have his tail tied short. Turned into a rodeo bronc for a few minutes  

I had a great Sunday at the barn, although I was in a hurry because I wanted to watch Portugal playing in confederation cup.
First I lunged Tuya. I said before, as she was a vaulting horse I don't like to lunge her too much anymore, to not stress joints. But lately I confess I didn't do it because I am a bit of a coward and I didn't feel like finding out she was still lame and get all worried. True. But she was not!! All forward, listenning to me, no pinned ears, tail switching, not one lame step or a stumble  I was so, so happy!! 

Then I took her for a hand walk along the trail. She came ok, not resistant at all, and when we were quite far and out of other horse's sight, I allowed her to graze, so as she could associate the trail with something positive. And she did!! So much that she did not want to go back to the barn!! She even tried to turn back on the second crossroad, I had to reeealy pull her, she was looking like an old mule pulling back! At that point she tried to go up the main road, very forward and interested, I wish I had more time to see how far she would go  It was a very pleasant time we spent together, I love my little mare so much!! 

BO asked me if I wanted to call other vet, but I will wait, I really like this one and he is the one that has always followed Tuya. Plus BO says he is the best doing teeth. We are hoping he can come this week *fingers crossed*

Pictures of the arabian fellow. Lots of ropes, I know...... Absolutely typical arabian face. I like him a lot


----------



## JCnGrace

It's good that you got to spend some quality time with Tuya @TuyaGirl.


I think my bites are from chiggers, nasty little things. I just got done soaking in bleach water so hopefully that killed them off.

Tonight while fixing supper I was watching the herd out the sliding glass door. Cutter must have had a horse fly on him because he just picked his legs up and dropped. That crazy thing rolled onto his back, balanced there, and then rubbed it side to side on the ground like a dog does. He's so talented. LOL Then TJ decided Cutter had a good idea so he had a roll too. He can't or at least didn't lay on his back to scratch it. He did roll all the way over uphill so he's got some talent.

Makes me think of that old rule of thumb that when a horse lays down to roll for every time it goes completely over you add a hundred bucks to figure their worth. I wonder what with inflation and all if that shouldn't be $1000.00 per complete roll?


----------



## TuyaGirl

JCnGrace said:


> Makes me think of that old rule of thumb that when a horse lays down to roll for every time it goes completely over you add a hundred bucks to figure their worth. I wonder what with inflation and all if that shouldn't be $1000.00 per complete roll?


Funny saying. In here a roll that goes completely over means that the horse's mother is still alive. Which would mean Tuya's mother is a dinossaur, as almost every time she rolls she does the full roll  
Plus she would be so pricey right now following that rule 

I hope you get rid of the bugs that are bothering you


----------



## Change

Tango does the doggy wriggle when he rolls, too... usually in the muddiest place he can find! :-( Cally will generally roll over twice, get up, flop down on the other side and again roll twice. Weird. 

Happy 4th of July, everyone! Lots of off and on rain here, and mud, so no riding. Humidity and heat both in the 80s when it isn't raining. Bleah. The nightly barrage of fireworks and fire crackers have had the horses restless and spooky, to the point I've had to go out to the field and calm them. Funny how that works. Two 1000 lb horses will stop racing around in a panic and actively seek out my reassurance that they're safe. Of course, my bringing another couple flakes of hay to take their mind off the sky doesn't seem to hurt any.  

Tomorrow is Son's 32nd birthday. So grateful that he's made it this far.


----------



## JCnGrace

@TuyaGirl, I don't know about Cutter's dam but TJ's is buried up on the hill. 

@Change, weather miserable here too. No rain other than a couple of sprinkles but the heat and humidity is terrible.

Tell K I said HAPPY BIRTHDAY! How's he doing?

I could hear somebody setting off something that made big booms last night but couldn't see anything. The dog had to crawl in the kneehole of the desk but the horses are so used to hearing guns that fireworks don't seem to bother them either. I've always thought it helped them that they grew up with JC and Gracie as role models and nothing bothered them. However that didn't help TJ with his fear of cattle, the big oaf. LOL


----------



## GMA100

Nice you were able to spent time with Tuya, @TuyaGirl! The Arab is a very handsome guy!!
@JCnGrace: Iv'e heard about that rolling thing. My horses hardly ever roll all the way over. They must not be worth that much lol.


I confess we are going to a lake to watch the Fireworks tonight! It's going to be fun! I'm gonna have to put Ida dog up somewhere, as she usually takes off when she hears Firecrackers or guns........Here's another one of Ida dog:







You can see our big garden and some of our barns. We live on a big horse farm that was turned into a dairy farm, BTW.


----------



## JCnGrace

Didn't go see any fireworks but made BBQ ribs today to celebrate the holiday. 
@GMA100, since you have border collies maybe you can answer a question I have every time I see one. Why do some have stand up ears and others floppy ears?


----------



## TuyaGirl

@Change HAPPY SON'S BIRTHDAY!! And congrats to the mum as well! 

@GMA100 Love the picture's colour! Ida is so pretty! And the farm looks really nice, you are lucky to live in there. :smile:


I confess I have absolutely nothing to confess. Just came in to reply and that's it. Non event week so far... *bored*


----------



## GMA100

@JCnGrace: Border collies come in all shapes, sizes, colors, personality's, and ears! And I think that is the only way to explain it! lol. Flints ears will stand up and when he was a pup they stood up and crossed over each other at the tips. Ida's have always been floppy and that's kinda how I like it! Ida also has the "older" type of BC body and herding skills, while Flint would have a more "modern" type. 

Thank you @TuyaGirl! 


I confess that got about half the house pressure washed this morning! My arms on the other hand, feel like they are about to fall off!!


----------



## cbar

Yesterday sure was a tough day to get through after the long weekend. But I made it and also managed to get some square bales of really nice hay for the horses. My stress level has been relieved a bit. 

As promised, I will attach a couple pics from my riding this weekend. The first is one of many wild horse herds we came across. This was one of the larger ones though, and as soon as they saw us they took off across this meadow. 

The second is a pic of the nasty clouds that came rolling in...and yes, we got caught in that storm.


----------



## JCnGrace

@GMA100, thanks for explaining! 

@cbar, ABSOLUTELY STUNNING!!!


I confess that as soon as I nodded off last night I had a dream that made me mad at hubby and then I didn't sleep worth crap the rest of the night because I couldn't get over the mad even though it was a very silly dream. Dream... I must have been gone somewhere because I came home to find all the furniture moved out of my office and him moving the bedroom furniture into it. I asked him WTH he thought he was doing and he said moving because he liked that room better than the bedroom. I told him he couldn't use it as bedroom because it's open to the hallway and if we ever had overnight guests they'd be able to walk by and see his naked butt. He said he didn't care.

LOL I don't know why in the world that made me so mad. After I told him about it this morning I said not to get any ideas. He thinks I'm a lunatic.

Hopefully I'll have some answers about my arm by Friday or Monday. Went to the new ortho doc today that specializes in hands & arms. He did more x-rays, nothing broken. He thinks I tore my bicep so after the x-rays he sent me right upstairs for an MRI. Completely torn will = surgery, partial tear will be a round of steroids to see if they will speed up the healing. He said at 3 months post injury and still having issues we're probably not dealing with a partial tear. Dangit! Can't believe scooping a little 30-31 inch horse, that probably weighs about the same as I do, off my foot would cause such problems. Next time I guess I'll just let her stand on it.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@cbar Wow... just Wow!! I would love to ride in there, beautiful herd. Didn't your horses get all excited watching those fellows? 

@JCnGrace we all have some dreams that leave us distressed throughout the day. Have you ever dreamed you got involved with a friend? That's soooo awkward  I hope your arm heals fast, that's no fun.


Still going through an eventless week. At least work is much calmer. No signs of the darn vet, but if he does not come I will get on my mare anyway with the halter and just plod around... Miss it a lot.


Have a nice day all!!


----------



## Change

I confess I'm multi-tasking today (working from home). And I'll also confess that I am sick and tired of rain, mud, more rain, more mud, wash, rinse, repeat!


----------



## cbar

@TuyaGirl, our riding horses actually didn't show much interest in the herds. They got excited once and that was when it started storming....they called out to the wild horses once or twice, but they didn't really act up or anything. 

Although with that said, it is recommended to not ride mares out there as you may lose them. There are some bachelor studs out there that are trying to find their own mares...we actually had 2 bachelor studs follow us for awhile, but they didn't get aggressive or even super close. 

I hope you get good news on your arm @JCnGrace. At least it sounds like you should have some answers very quickly here...then it's just a matter of having the procedure done? Hopefully that isn't a long/drawn out affair!! 

I have to go to the Calgary Stampede tomorrow for a work function. I went last year and it was a lot of fun, but don't really want to go this year. LOL. It will be a long day and I have to behave myself (IE: no drinking) as I have to be able to drive home afterward.


----------



## JCnGrace

@TuyaGirl, yes but more often it's celebrities who I have absolutely no interest in.

@Change, hoping you get some stretches of clear skies soon. 

@cbar, again LUCKY YOU! As much as I don't like being amongst hordes of people, the Calgary Stampede would be worth it.


----------



## Change

I could remain sober at the Stampede. Maybe. If someone else made me.


----------



## GMA100

@cbar, those pictures are awesome! I wish I could go see some wild horses!
@JCnGrace Hope your arm get better soon! I have had several dreams that make me really mad at people! Both were siblings, I'm glad they lived far away when I had the dreams lol.

@TuyaGirl, I hope your week has at least a little of adventure in it  


I confess am feeling really lazy, and didn't get to much work done this morning............I did a lot of work yesterday, does that count?


----------



## TuyaGirl

@cbar I needed Google's help for finding out what Calgary Stampede is. Wow, looks so cool!! For what I understood lots of horse related activities, but more turned into western, right? Like rodeos and stuff. Saw some nice pictures of native indians as well, don't know if it's still related. Enjoy!! 
Speaking of indians I always enjoyed seeing them and their horses, looks like a very 'natural' relation, although I confess that one of their traditions left me quite disappointed: the suicidal race. OMG I died watching that (don't really know where it is, US maybe)

@GMA100 of course yesterday counts, ahah  We all have our slow days!


----------



## Tazzie

Haha, thanks @Change! One day I'll have a tack room to decorate :lol: I'll probably eventually get all of Izzie's third through eighth place ribbons made into a quilt. One day. I'm not ready to do that yet haha! And yes, we look good in blue haha!

Boo to no riding though  happy belated birthday to your son as well! Have fun working from home and multitasking, but I hear ya on the mud! Tired of it!
@JCnGrace, it's not too often she's off our property like that, but she's my wild child. She'd run around in her underwear if we let her :lol: at home, I don't care. Lather on the sunscreen (she burns) and let her go play! We're in the country and really no one cares out here haha! Helps we are literally surrounded by family (my in laws are on one side, one of Nick's aunt and uncle is on the other, and another aunt and uncle are across the road). No one minds kids running around nearly naked (and sometimes fully naked 

I hope you enjoyed your pina coladas, yum! Those are my favorite!! PS, I've always heard it as the $1000 rule :lol: Izzie is rarely even worth $1000 by that measure haha! Also, I hate dreams like that! Ugh! Hopefully you get answers for your arm soon!! How annoying!

Thank you @cbar! I'm very proud of us!  I'm glad you had a great ride! You're pictures are awesome! The Calgary Stampede sounds fun!!
@TuyaGirl, that Arab is so pretty!! Love him! I sure hope Tuya is seen SOON! It's been plenty long enough! I also vote for using a halter and leadrope! Might as well get SOME ride time in before the summer is gone!!
@GMA100, that picture of Ida is lovely! And sounds like you've been busy! Good work pressure washing the house! I say you've definitely done enough work :lol:

Work has been insane lately. For a short week, I'm beyond exhausted! And so much going on at home, whew. Finally got my house cleaned though! It was MUCH needed!

Still waiting on my Regional pictures. They've been paid for, just waiting on them. I *should* have my photo shoot pictures today, so we will see. Unsure when I'll have my class pictures. I did get a sneak peak for the photo shoot though  mind you, I DO ride in a helmet, always. This was literally for pictures, and I got off to lead her back to the barn :lol:


----------



## cbar

@Tazzie, that picture is fantastic of you & izzie!!! Love it! I hear ya on the house cleaning...our weather has been so nice that I have been putting it off forever. I might get up Saturday morning and just get it done. 

haha. @Change, I have a hard time staying sober at Stampede. Especially when the company is paying for all the drinks and I have free drink tickets. We are going to a wine tasting event/lunch buffet then heading over to watch the rodeo in the afternoon. It will be a fun time. 
@TuyaGirl, Stampede is a big deal around these parts. We have a HUGE parade tomorrow morning in downtown Calgary. Which I think I will be watching part of it. If I think of it i will take some photos. The whole thing is centered around agriculture, livestock and the 'western way of life'. There is also a midway with rides and huge pavilions which kind of act as a trade show. There are the main rodeo events, then in another arena they do reining/cow horse demos as well as the heavy hitch horses. I could have taken Tiger there again for the breed demo's, but decided I didn't want to put him or I through that stress again. Haha. And yes, they also have an Indian Village - so you can learn about the Indians and walk through a bunch of teepees. I actually went for a run at lunch on Tuesday on the paths behind Stampede park - the teepees were being set up which was kind of cool to watch. 

Stampede is also kind of a music festival too - they have a couple big-name concerts in the Saddledome, plus bands playing the Coke Stage and Nashville North every night. This year the headliners are Brooks & Dunn, Usher, and Alabama. The concerts in Nashville North & the Coke stage are free and usually headline some pretty good bands too. 

Essentially Stampede is a huge party...lots of beer gardens and parties going on. Not to mention all the Free Pancake breakfasts & corporate events which are hosted throughout the 10 days it is on. 

I'll try to remember to take my camera and take pictures - it is quite the event. Guess I take it for granted since I see it/live it every year  (and most years avoid it...haha).


----------



## JCnGrace

It rained most of the day here but we needed it. Rain for me = being a bum all day and I needed that too. LOL

@cbar, when I lived in Indianapolis I always got out of Dodge on Indy 500 weekend. Of course that only involved horsepower and not living, breathing, 4-legged animals but still the same concept of a lot of people coming to town that made every place crowded, traffic horrendous, and people acting like fools. It helped it was Memorial Day weekend so 3 day weekend and us girls would load up the horses and head for Brown County (state park with trails and camping) to spend the weekend. Of course they were packed full on holiday weekends too but that was somehow different. LOL


----------



## JCnGrace

I already mentioned the chiggers and bleach bath but I neglected to confess the results of that bath. In my never ending list of "Stupid things Sharon does" I didn't put my hair up and now it is fried. LOL After washing it is just stuck to my head in a complete matte. Better after using conditioner but then it still knots up constantly. I think I'm at the point of being sick of long hair and ready to whack it all off. Trouble is I've yet to find someone locally who can give a decent haircut. I might have to call mom and have her look in the phonebook to see if my long ago beautician is still in business. I'm racking my brain trying to remember the name of her shop, no luck so far. I bet she's retired by now but she's the only person who has been able to cut my hair and not make it look choppy and the only one who could get my hair to take perms back when I used to get those. How crazy is it to make 160 mile round trip for a haircut? Of course I would have a visit with mom too while I was there.

Storm moved through this evening and made Devil Dog a mess. Not much rain with it just thunder, lightening and high winds. I always wonder why storms make him so nervous, it's not like he's stuck out in the elements. Good thing we didn't go to town like we had planned, we'd probably come home to find a dog dead from fear.


----------



## SwissMiss

@JCnGrace try cowboy magic detangler in your hair. My DD chews a few strands of her hair and it's a big mess -works like a charm!


----------



## GMA100

Yeppers @JCnGrace, use some sort of horse shampoo or detangler and it'll work amazing! I used to wash my hair with Mane-n-tail shampoo and conditioner. It worked really good for my hair which is longer than my waist at the moment!



I confess that I went out to grab a picture of Asher yesterday, I didn't take my meds cause I didn't think I would touch him. But as soon as he saw me he literally ran up to me, so I had to make a great escape! I still got my picture and I did get pretty sick, but it broke my heart to see him following me and begging for me to spend time with him! I know he misses me!


----------



## JCnGrace

Thanks @SwissMiss, I can give that a try since I have some.
@GMA100, your allergies must be really bad. Do you only take meds if you know you're going to be exposed? Are you allergic to all animals?


----------



## GMA100

JCnGrace said:


> @GMA100, your allergies must be really bad. Do you only take meds if you know you're going to be exposed? Are you allergic to all animals?


I take meds if I know I'm going to be exposed and then I usually have to take a benadryl after cause of how bad it is. I'm allergic to both horses and dogs, but I have no reaction to dogs. Being allergic to horses has probably been the most depressing thing for me..........they are my only friends and where I would go if I was upset or stressed out. It just really breaks my heart to see Asher looking for me or come running up to me when I'm around! Especially since I'm the only human he's ever been with. I feel like we've bonded so much more than any other of the horses!


----------



## JCnGrace

@GMA100, how yucky! Are you working with an allergist? I'm allergic to all my animals too so I take an allergy pill every day and still have to put up with the stuffy head and coughing. Didn't help when I let the dog move into the house. LOL


----------



## GMA100

JCnGrace said:


> @GMA100, how yucky! Are you working with an allergist? I'm allergic to all my animals too so I take an allergy pill every day and still have to put up with the stuffy head and coughing. Didn't help when I let the dog move into the house. LOL


I'm not working with an allergist. We would have to travel quite a distance to one and I decided it most likely wouldn't be worth it........This is not a regular reaction, let me tell you that. I have to have an epi-pen. I get extremely shaky, weak and feel like I'm going to pass out. My eyes bulge and I feel like I'm dying (I kid you not).


----------



## avjudge

JCnGrace said:


> . . . I think I'm at the point of being sick of long hair and ready to whack it all off. Trouble is I've yet to find someone locally who can give a decent haircut. . . . How crazy is it to make 160 mile round trip for a haircut?


Not crazy at all. I confess I'm trying to decide if I'll just continue driving 370 miles round-trip to go to a good stylist just for a cut! And no mother to visit at that end, either. (She's gone and we're now living with my dad.)

As I've mentioned in another thread, I just moved "home" to northern NH where I grew up, and have to decide whether to brave the small-town stylists here, or continue returning to Somerville (metro Boston) for the excellent cuts I'm used to from Umberto. My hair is fine and straight but not even - thicker here, just lies differently there - and of course my head's not symmetric and a cut has to be _perfect_ or it looks off.


----------



## Alassea

I buy way too much horse stuff as well... Woops.


----------



## Tazzie

@cbar, thank you! I got the rest of my pictures, yay! I'm super excited  and yeah, the house NEEDED it. I feel so much better having it all clean. Good luck if you got up today to do it! Hope you have fun at the Stampede!!

@JCnGrace, I vote you take the drive! I'm thankful I have a place right near me that does a wonderful job with my hair. Or try the mane and tail stuff. Though I can understand being totally over the long hair :lol: and yeah, storms hit here too. Nick was called in, along with everyone else in his department (they had an all call, everyone has to go in). They have 12,000 out, which isn't HORRIBLE, but it is when you have to put in a bunch of work and it only puts a handful of people back on. Going to be a long day getting everyone back on :/

@GMA100, I'd maybe take the trip to an allergist. I'm also highly allergic to my animals (well, actually the world really) and did allergy shots for YEARS. I'm finally managed on just a daily inhaler, Flonase, and Zyrtec. Worlds better than I used to be. At least then maybe you could go back to snuggling your babies :/ I also carry an epi-pen, so I get it.

I have my show pictures! So excited! I posted all about it on my blog (http://www.writteninthestars.club/), but here are some pictures 





































There are way more pictures under the gallery tab on my blog too


----------



## JCnGrace

GMA100 said:


> I'm not working with an allergist. We would have to travel quite a distance to one and I decided it most likely wouldn't be worth it........This is not a regular reaction, let me tell you that. I have to have an epi-pen. I get extremely shaky, weak and feel like I'm going to pass out. My eyes bulge and I feel like I'm dying (I kid you not).


I'm with @Tazzie and think you should see an allergist who might not be able to get you to 100% but fix it enough you don't sick from being near your horse. 

@Alassea, Welcome to the forum and this thread! Buying too much horse stuff is a common disease around here. LOL

@avjudge, I checked the yellow pages and she's still listed (compared listed beauty salons with the phone number I had for her). Going to try calling her this week. Been years since I had short hair so years since I've seen her but back then I could usually go for 1 trim to another stylist and they'd be able to follow her cut, 2nd trim they'd mess it up so I'd only have to make the drive every other time. You could make your trip an overnighter and get all your friends together for a girl's night out.

@Tazzie, I can never see enough pictures of the gorgeous duo of you and Izzie! Got a late start on the computer tonight so I'll check out your additional pics and blog tomorrow.


----------



## JCnGrace

Had a couple that used to shoot here when we did the Cowboy Action Shooting matches stop by today. It was good to see them, it had been too long. They just got a couple of TWHs and are busy gearing up. He's wanted a horse for quite a while but was a truck driver so not home often enough to take care of it, retired a couple of years ago so now has time. She's never been into horses but got a burr up her butt one day and went and bought herself one while he was away on a trip. LOL Pretty spunky thing for lady close to 70 to do. Good on her but she's already fallen off once. She's taking lessons now.


----------



## cbar

Stampede Friday was fun. I didn't take a camera so have no pics to share...LOL. It was so hot on the grounds that i felt terribly ill when I got home. I'm thinking it was around 35 celsius...I know that probably isn't hot for those folks in the Southern States, but it is scorching hot for us! Haha. 

Saturday I had a lesson with Amber...and rode her for the first time!! I was so excited and she handled it super well! 

I'm leaving shortly for a horse clinic, so will be a busy day. Kind of wish I'd booked tomorrow off work as I know I'm going to be tired. 

As for haircuts, I am embarrassed to say that it has probably been a year since I had mine done. I could lie and say it's b/c i live in the country now, but even when we lived in the city I sucked at going on a regular basis. 

I feel for those with allergies; my mom is allergic to horses too. Although doesn't sound nearly as bad as some of you - she doesn't carry and epi-pen and is usually OK if she takes a benadryl or something.


----------



## Tazzie

@JCnGrace, sounds good! And thank you  she's definitely my partner  and I'm glad you ran into some old friends. I'm glad she's getting some lessons! It's never too late to start riding! 
@cbar, yay for having a great time and YAY for riding Amber for the first time! Sounds like all your groundwork has paid off  have fun at the clinic!! And yeah, I'm the same way... I tend to just grow my hair out, and get it chopped off to donate it and get it styled. I hate going to get my hair cut :lol:

I confess, I did NOTHING all day yesterday. Went to the chiro and that was it! Had hoped to ride, but Nick had to go back into work *sigh* my saddle is back, and I'm itching to ride!


----------



## JCnGrace

@cbar I converted your celsius into Fahrenheit and that's 95 degrees, hot no matter which way you look at it.

Yay for Amber! 

No need to be embarrassed about lack of going for haircuts, that's why I let mine go long in the first place. LOL I haven't had mine cut since last November when I got the majority of it cut off. Before that I can't even say how long it had been.


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582

I haven't read all the replies because I just don't have the time or energy right now, lol

A huge CONGRATS @Tazzie! Izzie is gorgeous and I would be super proud as well!

Sorry that Ash is having surgery again @Change, hoping everything goes well. How old is she? Hopefully it can just be local instead of putting her under.

@PoptartShop way late but GOTG2 was amazing! A lot better than the first one imo. Seemed better thought out and the characters were developed well.

That's what always happens when my mom goes to Walmart @JCnGrace. No matter how many times you say you'll stick to the list you never do, right? Lol

Pretty picture @GMA100. I enjoy photo editing too but I'm not very good at it.

@TimWhit91 Glad you got to love on everyone. That's always fun!

I confess that I have now added a new chore to my routine; massaging Cherokee's legs. Vet thinks he may have some Arthritis in his legs, specifically the left front. I suspected that before, since he's always been super picky about that leg and sometimes seems a little stiff. Overall he's good though and vet said this might help along with his supplement.

Also I confess that I am going to clean a sheath for the first time, and am not quite sure how I feel about that. :-? I'm thinking Cherokee has a bean, or at least hoping that's all it is, and since I don't know when or if his sheath has been cleaned before, it wouldn't be surprising. My main concern is hurting him, not so much that I actually mind doing it or think he'll mind. Luckily he's really mellow and since I've had to pull several ticks off there he doesn't seem to mind too much.


----------



## hermonine

All 3 of my riding buddies moved away so I have nobody to ride with. This has discouraged me to ride and compete. I am trying to get back in the game and rode for the first time in a couple months not on any of my trained horses but on my untrained mare in my pj's as it was hot . Lucky everything went well lol but probably should of thought it threw.


----------



## PoptartShop

Popping in to say hello..I have a lot to catch-up on soon! Miss you guys. <3

The tonsillectomy went fine...2 days after, I was coughing/throwing up blood out of nowhere. A lot. So I went to the ER...it happened again, I stayed overnight at the hospital, and then it happened AGAIN...so I ended up going back into the operating room, they cauterized my throat because I had some blood clots. Of course, my luck, only 2% of people get it. LOL. Let me just say, scariest thing in my life I've ever gone through. :sad:

But, a week later today & I'm still in pain, can't really talk & I lost about 13lbs (go figure, I've been on a liquid, water ice & jello diet). If you want to reach your fitness goals, get your tonsils out. LOL jk but it really sucks not being able to eat regular food yet. Like omg I'm dying for pizza.

I miss riding too. I can't wait to be all better...hoping to go back to work sometime late this week, if I can. Sucks being cooped up in the house. I'm sick of Netflix & on Demand. Ugh. Hope to be back to normal life soon!


----------



## Change

I confess that I haven't had my hair professionally trimmed in a couple years. The ends are so bad, in fact, that when I took my granddaughter in to get her hair cut, the stylist begged me to let her at least do a quick, standing-at-the-counter trim. She didn't take much.  

Two years ago my hair was to my waist and there was a lot of it. I don't know what happened, but in the past 2 years my hair has been thinning. It's barely past my shoulder blades now, and the pony tail is barely as large as a dime where it used to be larger than a quarter!! The only thing that's changed in the last 2 year is I got the horses. Do horses make your hair fall out?


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582

Change said:


> I confess that I haven't had my hair professionally trimmed in a couple years. The ends are so bad, in fact, that when I took my granddaughter in to get her hair cut, the stylist begged me to let her at least do a quick, standing-at-the-counter trim. She didn't take much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two years ago my hair was to my waist and there was a lot of it. I don't know what happened, but in the past 2 years my hair has been thinning. It's barely past my shoulder blades now, and the pony tail is barely as large as a dime where it used to be larger than a quarter!! The only thing that's changed in the last 2 year is I got the horses. Do horses make your hair fall out?


I'm sure the stress they cause does! Lol


----------



## JCnGrace

Hi @PoptartShop, glad you stopped in! Scary thing you went through, glad you seem to be on the mend now. 

@Change, do your horses think your hair is hay and try to eat it? Mine like to take a taste every now and then just to make sure it's not. LOL


Well at @hermonine, that sounds like a stunt I would pull so can't get on you too bad about it. Please be careful though.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@GMA100 oh, that allergy thing sucks!! Make sure to always bring medication with you, so as if you want to hang around with your animals you can prevent yourself beforehand.

@cbar I was expecting some pictures, I am sad now. Kidding here, although I would like to see some  And yay for the first time on Amber!! All the work you have been done with her is paying off 

@JCnGrace As I was always disappointed with hairstylists' work on my hair (for example I would ask for 1 inch cut, they would cut three times more) I started watching some tutorials and now I do it myself. If I don't like it as much at least I did it and I blame myself, ahah 
Cool you found old friends, it's always nice!

@Tazzie What to say? Awesome pictures, I love the relationship between you and Izzie  (And I keep repeating myself)

@hermonine maybe you can find some company on Facebook groups or at a barn near you? Hoping all goes well with the green horse training, and stay safe

@BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 I hope the sheath cleaning goes ok and that you can see some positive results on the legs massage. It's another 'excuse' for you to spend more time with the adorable blind man 

@PoptartShop glad to see you around! I hope you heal fast, sounds like it's not being easy but it's for your future good  


I had a very 'meh' weekend: The weather was absolutely awful. Lots of wind, cloudy, some rain and 18 degrees celsius (pretty sure with a much cooler real feel). Where's the Summer??? I froze at the barn, although I had sweaters and jackets. Plus, and despite I am 38 years old, one of my wisdom teeth is still growing (duh), and gave me a lot of pain (still is) on my cheek, so I was not in the best mood ever and decided not to ride. Plus Tuya had her cheek looking bad, although she was acting her normal self, and I just let her be. I am getting desperate here... So not funny anymore *sigh*


----------



## Change

@TuyaGirl - I couldn't like the toothache/no vet yet part of your post. That so sucks! At least you and Tuya got to spend time together. Hope you both get your tooth issues resolved soon.

We put the horses out in the backyard yesterday while doing some yard work. The grass out back is (was) almost up to their knees in some places, so they were two happy equines! Whist they happily munched, I trimmed hedges and battled the monster Wisteria. I 'think' I won the war against the smooth holly hedges; after 10 years, I'm pretty sure there's no winning against wisteria.


----------



## JCnGrace

@BlindHorseEnthusiast4582, I aimed to comment about sheath cleaning/bean removal last night and totally spaced it. DUH! Once you've done it a couple of times it won't even faze you. I don't even mutter words of disgust anymore. LOL


Well the arm doc was out and about early today and called at 7:30 AM (and yes I'm yelling that a m LOL). Bad enough I'm going to need surgery, which I already figured, but the recovery time on it is 5-6 months. 2 months of doing nothing and then the rest of the months limited with slow increases on what I'll be able to do. Can we all say CRAP? LOL Could be worse I guess at least it doesn't need amputated although I thought about chopping it off myself a few times. I'm going to wait a few months until the horses no longer want to spend all day in the barn to get away from the heat and flies. Hubby would be shooting the horses if he had to clean up after them every day, which he can't anyway since he doesn't do too well in the heat. Surgeon said I didn't have to have it done right away although I'll probably continue to get weaker in that arm until I get it fixed. Said I shouldn't be lifting over 30 lbs. now. Too late! I didn't tell him I moved 7 bales of hay last night from one barn to another @50-60 lbs. each.


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582

I look for any excuse I can get @TuyaGirl, and if there isn't one then I'll just hide beside him so nobody can make me leave! :lol: Love him to death though, really. And thanks, I'll be talking to his vet tomorrow so I can ask the best way to go about the messaging and where exactly to focus. Excited to finally meet the guy! :grin:

@JCnGrace it doesn't really seem gross to me and since I plan on owning more geldings than mares in the future it's a good thing I'm not bothered by it! I just don't want to hurt him is all, but I think it will be okay. Tuesday is possible but I will probably be doing it Saturday. Don't want to wait that long but really won't have a chance before then. 

Hate that about your arm also. What happened? I missed that.

I bet they were happy @Change! Cherokee loves tall grass whenever he can get it, since his pasture is a little skimpy in places.


----------



## Tazzie

@BlindHorseEnthusiast4582, thank you! I'm super proud! And I do agree she's gorgeous :lol: 
@hermonine, please be careful!! Sorry your friends moved away :/
@PoptartShop, feel better!!!!
@Change, they probably do! Those darn horses :lol: I'm sure the horses loved the extra space!
@TuyaGirl, thank you  I'm pretty pleased haha! Sorry your tooth is hurting you, and the vet hasn't seen Tuya yet :/ hopefully soon!!
@JCnGrace, yikes!! But I hear you on waiting. That's a long layup! Hopefully it'll get fixed quickly!

I rode last night, and it was a decent ride! Now stuck at work, boo!! Already tired haha!


----------



## TuyaGirl

Thanks everyone for the best wishes, and @Change for the not liking gesture  Tall grass... Where? All the grass here is so dry already that Tuya's paddock is starting to resemble a dry lot. So I bet your horses were happy about it! 
@JCnGrace oh my, I am sorry about the news concerning your arm, hoping all goes well...

I think I will leave work a bit earlier today, I am lacking patience because of the disconfort I am feeling. How ironic is that? Now both me and my mare became cheek chewers... Am I being punished by karma or so? 
15 more minutes and I am out of here...


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

Hi everyone. I confess to withdrawal symptoms. Haven't even been online for nearly TWO WHOLE WEEKS!! Son and family moved back to Christchurch so went up to Hamilton for 3 days to help them clean house. Cant remember what I spent the week doing but at someones beck and call. My mother went to hospital in Taumarunui with chest infection thursday, seems she has heart problems causing the breathing issue so she has been sent to Waikato Hospital in Hamilton. 

Have had one 'no' letter about a job i applied for and the others haven't even bothered to reply. Still looking. Will look further afield now.

Havent seen Inca since I left Kaitaia but she is fine and putting on weight (report from sister). Will see about getting her near me once I have full time work. She is fine where she is but look forward to being able to ride. 

Still have some stuff to sell off, wish I could sell the **** cars... the one thing i didn't want to get stuck with :-( A jag XJ6 in an awesome blue and a two tone grey mercedes S320 and they are not fetching much at the moment. reluctant to virtually give them away. Was offered $3,500 for the jag...we paid $12k for it :-(

Am looking at upgrading my Enrolled Nurse cert but have to do an upgrade course because it is so long since I worked as a nurse. Making enquiries about that atm. Will try and get work in a rest home for now if possible because it puts me on reasonable money straight away. Was sort of trying to avoid that but never mind, at least it will be regular hours not 24/7!!!
@cbar no camera, shame on you!!
@PoptartShop sorry to hear you have had such problems with your op.
@Change my hair started to thin after i had kids. never heard of anyone losing there hair since getting horses. Could be stress related (horses or not)
@Tazzie love hearing about your shows and pics are awesome!!

@JCnGrace thats a worry about your arm. Don't wait too long. Take care of yourself.
@Cherrij always love the pics you put up. Thank goodness for the photos because I read one caption backwards and thought you were naked on Retro  !!! lol
Is Grand still having problems with his leg, you don't seem to get to ride him much now. Beautiful boy.

Has anyone heard from Drafty or Cherie? Seems we lost alot of people when the website changed as well.


----------



## JCnGrace

BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 said:


> I look for any excuse I can get @*TuyaGirl* , and if there isn't one then I'll just hide beside him so nobody can make me leave! :lol: Love him to death though, really. And thanks, I'll be talking to his vet tomorrow so I can ask the best way to go about the messaging and where exactly to focus. Excited to finally meet the guy! :grin:
> 
> @*JCnGrace* it doesn't really seem gross to me and since I plan on owning more geldings than mares in the future it's a good thing I'm not bothered by it! I just don't want to hurt him is all, but I think it will be okay. Tuesday is possible but I will probably be doing it Saturday. Don't want to wait that long but really won't have a chance before then.
> 
> Hate that about your arm also. What happened? I missed that.
> 
> I bet they were happy @*Change* ! Cherokee loves tall grass whenever he can get it, since his pasture is a little skimpy in places.


One of the minis was standing on my foot, didn't hurt but something she knows better than doing. Used my arm to scoop (about where you would lock arms behind a horse that doesn't want to load) her off me but did put a little force behind it. She didn't budge but my arm did. LOL Anyway, a torn tendon. I need to call back and schedule an appointment to talk over the details with him. 



ShirtHotTeez said:


> Hi everyone. I confess to withdrawal symptoms. Haven't even been online for nearly TWO WHOLE WEEKS!! Son and family moved back to Christchurch so went up to Hamilton for 3 days to help them clean house. Cant remember what I spent the week doing but at someones beck and call. My mother went to hospital in Taumarunui with chest infection thursday, seems she has heart problems causing the breathing issue so she has been sent to Waikato Hospital in Hamilton.
> 
> Have had one 'no' letter about a job i applied for and the others haven't even bothered to reply. Still looking. Will look further afield now.
> 
> Havent seen Inca since I left Kaitaia but she is fine and putting on weight (report from sister). Will see about getting her near me once I have full time work. She is fine where she is but look forward to being able to ride.
> 
> Still have some stuff to sell off, wish I could sell the **** cars... the one thing i didn't want to get stuck with :-( A jag XJ6 in an awesome blue and a two tone grey mercedes S320 and they are not fetching much at the moment. reluctant to virtually give them away. Was offered $3,500 for the jag...we paid $12k for it :-(
> 
> Am looking at upgrading my Enrolled Nurse cert but have to do an upgrade course because it is so long since I worked as a nurse. Making enquiries about that atm. Will try and get work in a rest home for now if possible because it puts me on reasonable money straight away. Was sort of trying to avoid that but never mind, at least it will be regular hours not 24/7!!!
> 
> @*cbar* no camera, shame on you!!
> 
> @*PoptartShop* sorry to hear you have had such problems with your op.
> 
> @*Change* my hair started to thin after i had kids. never heard of anyone losing there hair since getting horses. Could be stress related (horses or not)
> 
> @*Tazzie* love hearing about your shows and pics are awesome!!
> 
> 
> @*JCnGrace* thats a worry about your arm. Don't wait too long. Take care of yourself.
> 
> @*Cherrij* always love the pics you put up. Thank goodness for the photos because I read one caption backwards and thought you were naked on Retro  !!! lol
> Is Grand still having problems with his leg, you don't seem to get to ride him much now. Beautiful boy.
> 
> Has anyone heard from Drafty or Cherie? Seems we lost alot of people when the website changed as well.


Good luck on your job hunt!

Drafty stopped in briefly to say that her computer broke and has trouble posting with her phone. She did get a new job.

Last I heard about Cherie was a prayer request in the general section of the forum. They had a tornado hit their place and wipe it out. All of them were ok but some of the horses were injured and one or two might have had to be put down, can't remember for sure. It would be nice to hear an update but I'm sure she's got more important things on her mind.


----------



## Tazzie

@ShirtHotTeez, I'm so glad you popped on!! We've missed you!!! Thank you for the kind words  I do enjoy sharing! Fingers crossed you get a job soon!! And upgrading the Enrolled Nurse cert  that would be good! Sorry you're having such trouble selling cars :sad: I hope someone offers more of what they're worth. Ugh.
@TuyaGirl, ugh! I hope you got some rest last night!! Sorry you're in so much pain. I hope you and Tuya both get looked at soon!!

I confess I had a VERY crappy night. I could use prayers right now for my cousins out in California. We just found out one has fallen into a bad crowd and is currently MIA (I think.... he *MIGHT* be in jail, which I am praying he is) and addicted to heroin  he's a good kid, he's just picked a bad crowd :sad:


----------



## 6gun Kid

@ShirtHotTeez Hey! Glad to see you! @Change wisteria is the devil!


----------



## Change

@JCnGrace - take care of you even if DH has to clean the barn! He'll get over it. You've done your share of taking care of him! 
@TuyaGirl - I hope both you and Tuya get over your toothaches soon. I suspect between Tuya getting floated and you getting a wisdom tooth pulled, the horse will recover first. Take care!
@PoptartShop - yuck on the post-surgical complications. Look at the bright side - weight loss! 
@ShirtHotTeez - Wow, I can't wrap my head around a Jag or a Mercedes being difficult to sell for a decent price. Here, even the old ones fetch premium prices!
@Tazzie - Couldn't like your post because of you 'cousins' comments. I sure hope he is in jail - gives a chance of recovery! 

Well, there's a bug in the house. Son will be getting more antibiotics during dialysis treatments since he refuses to go back to hospital. Granddaughter is sick with a raging headache, sore throat, ringing ears and - as she describes it - a head full of water! Me? I'm doing better than them, although this morning my sinuses are unhappy and my sore is a little sore. Bleah. 

I'm going to have to hose down the horses sometime today. Tango has sweat stains from the heat and humidity. Poor babies! And it's supposed to be in the high 80s all week. We might get T-storms by Friday. I opened the back section of their field so they could graze overnight. They were back down by the barn this morning, so I'm guessing they 'mowed' it down to lawn status. Haven't checked yet - will have to close it off so it can recover (again).


----------



## Tazzie

@Change, that is my hope too. He apparently went through with withdrawals when my uncle picked him up about a week ago (he was arrested for expired plates or something, I can't remember and those details really just don't matter right now; my uncle picked him up when my cousin called him.) He went to the ER a couple of times, once by ambulance. It was discovered at that point he was addicted to heroin. No one knew, and he'd been missing since Easter (super long story I'm not going to get into on here...) I'm sick to my stomach, and trying not to cry at work. He's 27. He's SO YOUNG. He has his life ahead of him. I really just wish he would realize he's at rock bottom and get help. He has a huge family that loves him dearly. We don't want to lose him to this 

Hope you get that bug out of your house quickly though! Ugh, sickness is no fun! Good luck with hosing the horses off today, and hopefully you get some rain. We're about to get pounded here :/


----------



## carshon

I confess - I am tired of the humidity - horses are tired of it, cows are tired of it. dogs - don't seem to care.


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582

carshon said:


> I confess - I am tired of the humidity - horses are tired of it, cows are tired of it. dogs - don't seem to care.


Dogs don't care about anything lol. As far as humidity goes :iagree:


----------



## JCnGrace

@Tazzie, will certainly send a prayer up for your cousin and all of you who love him. It is so hard to watch a person you care about go down that road. 

@Change, I know you're right but I don't like how he takes care of them. LOL His solution to scooping poop is to lock them out of the barn and that ticks me off big time. I know they have trees they could go stand under to get in the shade, I know many horses live without the choice of going in and out as they please but I figure if they weren't more comfortable in the barn than under a tree they wouldn't spend all day standing in there and in this kind of weather they should be allowed to go where they are most happy. Besides when they are standing in the barn they aren't eating and for them that is a good thing.

That sounds like a nasty thing in your house, you all take care of yourselves! Stock up on fluids before you get too bad so that if you all get bed ridden you'll have plenty on hand. 7-up/ginger ale, orange juice, tea and honey, and bottled water that will be easy to just grab out of the fridge. Hope it passes through fast.

@carshon, I hear you girl but unfortunately we've got 2 or 3 more months to go. I don't know about the humidity but the heat sure bothers my dog. He'll go all day without a potty break just because he doesn't want to go outside. LOL


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

I confess...

To listing my Ammerman roping saddle on Texoma Craigslist Thursday or Friday last week... and getting pounced by a scammer right off.

The trolling that followed had my 16 year old son and I laughing until we were crying.

In summary:

He's a roper... from Beverly Hills, CA. But didn't need to see the saddle in person or try it out, etc.

His horse, when asked how it is (Meaning how GOOD is it), is 'Fine'.

When told this saddle ONLY fits a Paint Thoroughbred Roping horse, was: Its fine, fine, just send your information now please.

Not satisfied to not keep messing this person, I pressed for more information about his horse, because what roper doesn't like to talk about their horse? I don't know any that don't, for sure.

Color: Grey in colour (the EU spelling of these words is a dead giveaway he or she is NOT from Cali) 

Height: 4.7" to 6" feet tall... (so, between 4.7 and 6 _feet_ tall and grey? Not x number of hands? My response was LOLOL No man, not your MOM, your HORSE)

Silence after that...

SINCE THEN I've not received a single scam hit on it. I can't help but wonder if those honyocks have a way of telling all the other scammers that this person has us figured out, don't waste your time with them?


----------



## GMA100

Glad to hear from you @PoptartShop! I hope you get back to normal ASAP!!
@JCnGrace, That's to bad about your arm! I know I stretched a ligament in my wrist several years back when I was training a mare to except Fly spray and she jerked back and reared and I didn't let go of the rope causing my arm to go "snap" while I flew forward! It was so painful and my wrist still can get sore if I do to much now...Doc told me to ice it several times a day and not to use it much, I still milked the cows and worked with my mare, cause who else was going to do it?!?  

Hope everyone starts feeling better @Change! 
@carshon, humidity is horrible!!! I don't mind heat, but the humidity is just terrible! 

@Tazzie, I know how it is with your cousin, my aunt is living with a guy, has 3 kids with him (he has a big record for about everything), got them all removed because of Meth, just about got parental rights terminated, but she cleared up and should be getting them back soon! My family was going to get the kids if stuff didn't get better. Hence my life going crazy! We had 2 months to have the kids bedrooms ready (2 babies and a 7 yr old), all the toys back out and such. :-o:-o:-o:-o Thankfully mom is getting them back!!



I confess I am having _another_ lazy day. We loaded a cow and pig up to take to the butcher this morning, I thought the cow was crazy, then we went to load the pig up!! :-o She broke into the piglets pen 2 times and would NOT load up! Finally we got her daughter to go with her and she got in the trailer!! Her name is Mama, by the way. We had so much fun telling people how big and fat our Mama was. People were like "you know that is really disrespectful..." Is it bad to tell people that we sent Mama to the butcher? My trickster of a sis says she's gonna do that.:smile:


----------



## Tazzie

@JCnGrace and @GMA100, thank you. I did hear news on my way home from work. My cousin was arrested and detained this weekend. He's being charged, and his arraignment is on Monday. He is currently out of jail and being watched by my aunt and uncle, who have basically threatened him to stay on the straight and narrow. He is taking withdrawal medicine (idk what that is; I have ZERO experience with drugs...)
@GMA100, that's pretty funny! Thanks for the laugh!

I confess I am cranky. I watched the radar ALL day before I left. We were going to be absolutely HAMMERED by the storms. I just checked since it's beautiful out (after I showered, naturally), and the storm entirely broke up and missed us. So I could have ridden after all *sigh* I really wanted to ride :sad:


----------



## cbar

@PoptartShop, so glad to see you pop in. I hope you heal up quickly - that is scary stuff!!! 
@Change, I hope everyone in your household gets healthy. Being sick (especially) in the summertime is a huge downer. 
@Tazzie, I'm sorry to hear about your cousin. I live in a bubble and know absolutely nothing about drugs. Scary; and hopefully he gets himself sorted out.
@ShirtHotTeez - so glad to see you stop in!! Good luck on the job search - I hope the nursing works out for you! And yah, I'm as surprised as @Change that people are paying so little for those cars. They are pretty 'spensive in my part of the world.

Nothing much new with me. I took Tiger to a clinic on Sunday and he was very badly behaved. He was good as long as we were moving, but as soon as we had to stand in a circle to take instruction or listen he was all over the place. He's not usually like that, so not sure what his deal was. I decided to stop fighting him and just made him work....by the end of it he was pretty happy to stand still  I guess it had been awhile since he'd been in an arena, so maybe he was feeling out of sorts. 

We finally had some rain here today so I used the cooler weather as my chance to get the house cleaned. FINALLY!! Now I may actually bake muffins and enjoy a glass of vino  Happy Tuesday everyone!


----------



## JCnGrace

@AtokaGhosthorse, I hate trying to sell anything on the internet. 

@GMA100, I had a horse I called Old Mom. My mom didn't like hearing me say her name. LOL

@Tazzie, usually methadone. Don't ask me how I know this because I have virtually no experience with drugs either but my mind tends to remember unimportant trivia instead of important things. 

Weather did the same here. Was overcast all day and looked like it could cut loose at any time and then about 5:30 it all broke up and the sun came out. Not so much as a whisper of thunder or drop of rain but power still went out for a couple of hours. The flies thought it was going to rain too, they were vicious today, nasty things! 

@cbar, I hope your house stays clean longer than mine does. I cleaned Sunday and it already needs it again (not that it will get done anytime soon LOL).

Were you a little anxious about the clinic? Maybe Tiger was feeling it if you were.


----------



## JCnGrace

I confess that I wish people would quit asking me to sell my horse trailer. Dangit, if I wanted to sell it there would be a FOR SALE sign on it! I bided my time for a lot of years to find the LQ trailer I wanted at a price I wanted to pay and just because it sat there all last year without moving doesn't mean I've given up on ever using it again. I'm getting irritated enough I might just smack the next person who asks (might be a good thing my arm isn't working LOL).


----------



## Werecat

I confess... My horse really needs exercise but I just am really unenthusiastic about riding right now. The heat situation hasn't been fun and I'm not happy with my saddle situation. I got a new saddle that works, but god do I wish I could get a real saddle fitter out here  Going to be taking my horse to UT Vet School and have him aligned which I think he desperately needs, which is ANOTHER reason why I haven't really wanted to ride him... aaand have them check the new saddle too. Even though he's been the happiest in this saddle out of any other saddle I've used on him, I still want a more trained eye to look for me.


----------



## JCnGrace

Don't worry @Werecat, I'm sure he's not minding a vacation.


----------



## Cherrij

ShirtHotTeez said:


> @Cherrij always love the pics you put up. Thank goodness for the photos because I read one caption backwards and thought you were naked on Retro  !!! lol
> Is Grand still having problems with his leg, you don't seem to get to ride him much now. Beautiful boy.


Hi!  
I have a bit of withdrawal too. 
And have to confess - will need to read some stuff here too - I have a client with navicular syndrome..  

You have to be more careful reading  I was on a naked Retro, not naked myself!  

Yes, Grand is still having some issues. While I find some finanses, he is again on some homeopathic remedies, to try and help his issues, and then we will probably do xrays of the hoof and pastern. But he enjoys the life of a horse and does occasional walk sessions with random people on his back. 

This one is not with navicular, but I am still **** proud with the progress we did in this trim. In 4 weeks we hope to make even more progress. 
She had completely underrun heels, WAY too forward. Apparently this mare had been shod for a few years, and then for another few noone trimmed her feet. Now she is 18 or so, and we are trying to make nice hooves for her and avoid shoeing. 

















The lines are quickly drawn and might not be exactly precise, as the photos weren't the best, and I just needed to quickly draw them up to show the owner clear difference, as she could see improvement through the trim, but not as clearly as I did. 

Also, my restauration job sucks all the juice out of me, that I barely have energy to go to horses and ride or do something...


----------



## TuyaGirl

@ShirtHotTeez hi! So nice to see you around!  let me start by saying that Mercedes Benz is my favourite brand (although I don't own one). My father has a 1984 190d, and before that he had a 1969 classic  
I hope all goes well with the job search, soon you will find something that suits you 
@Change I hope you get rid of the bug in the house soon. And high humidity is no fun @carshon, but in here it's the wind that is getting on my nerves. It's been crazy this year. Dogs don't mind but I can tell the barn cats are no fans of it.
@cbar maybe Tiger was all excited because it's been a while since he was worked in a similar environment? I think your guess was right because I rode a bombproof gelding at the Lusitano Fair and as it was his first night there, and he goes there every year, he was all fidgety and acting fool. Acted as a reminder - do not ride him in those conditions again! Every time a cart passed us my heart was jumping out of my mouth - yes I am a pussy ahah!
@Tazzie so sorry to hear about your cousin. I hope his family and the meds can help him going through this bad phase. 
@GMA100 poor mama pig - Yeah, I've got issues...
@Werecat don't worry because you are not the only one! My riding (or not riding) has been a novel. Plus my mare is older and that makes it harder to keep condition :-(
I am pretty sure she does not mind though!
@Cherrij great job on those hooves! If my mare's hooves are not trimmed properly they will revert to long toes and crushed heels in a heartbeat. So wanna come here and help me?  

I hope I didn't forget anyone, back to work now. PS: my tooth is a tiny bit better


----------



## TuyaGirl

I confess I don't know why I am so careful leaving a space between all the mentions to make it easier to read and then it comes all together in a block :-( sorry about that


----------



## Change

TuyaGirl said:


> I confess I don't know why I am so careful leaving a space between all the mentions to make it easier to read and then it comes all together in a block :-( sorry about that


LOL, I always put two lines before any section that starts with @. 

@Cherrij - it's good to see you again. Those hooves look really nice. At my age, though, my back can barely stand the bending it takes to clean out the daily gunk; I'd never have the stamina to trim! Hat's off to you!


I confess I'll probably be taking the granddaughter to the doctor's this morning if she's still as miserable as she was yesterday. And I won't argue if he gives me something for my sinuses! Gah! I hate this heat and humidity!!


----------



## Cherrij

@Change - Thank you. Even though I am not old by any means, I have some back issues that don't make this easy. After 3 horses I was very sore.. and my arms hurt today and slow my other work down... But hey.. I can help some horses.. 
One of them still hasn't gotten a good trim, but we are slowly getting there - she hasn't been trimmed for 8 years at all, her hooves are horrible, but with some trimming might return to something Okish.. But she is very nervous around people and won't hold her feet. so under some sedation yesterday we got to trim the fronts a little and check on the back feet. still have loads of work to get to trim properly. 
@TuyaGirl - Would love to go an help, but I am on another continent  And thank you, I appreciate it  


Your kind words bring hope and joy in my otherwise half crappy life...


----------



## 6gun Kid

@Tazzie It is most likely methadone, addiction runs rampant in my family. Not to be harsh or negative, you need to know that he will not clean up his act until HE is ready. All the love, threats, and jail time cannot change that. I truly hope he this is the eye opener he needs.


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582

Will make replies when I'm on my phone but had something to say.

I confess that I can't decide if I should be worried. Lately it seems like Cherokee can't empty his bladder all at once. I only see him twice a week so I don't know how he is the rest of the time. Yesterday he only peed once that I saw but it wasn't much so he probably went again a little later. 

I spoke to the vet yesterday as well and he said to clean his sheath like I planned then see what happens. But I'm a worry wart over him lol


----------



## Tazzie

@cbar, you and me both. I can't even handle vicodin when I was given it for my wisdom teeth and my destroyed arm. I prefer straight up tylenol to anything else.

Sorry Tiger was such a brat in the arena. Least he calmed down by the end, but ugh! I sure hope your house stays clean!! And mmmm, muffins!
@JCnGrace, probably. I'm sure I've heard that once before, but since it was never in the family it didn't matter much to me.

And I hate when weather does that, ugh! Ruins the plans! Also, definitely smack the next person who is trying to buy your trailer! The nerve of people!
@Werecat, I'm sure he's fine. Right now it's too hot and humid to ride anyway :/ and you've had a lot of other things going on as well. I'm sure he's enjoying his vacation!!
@Cherrij, that is a huge difference! Good work!
@TuyaGirl, I'm really hoping so :sad: He's a good kid *sigh* I hope your tooth continues to improve!
@Change, I hope they can give you all meds! Summer sickness is NO FUN!
@6gun Kid, we are ALL aware HE has to make that choice. We are REALLY hoping that being arrested for stealing his mom's car and iPad will be a big enough wake up call. The threats are while under the roof of my uncle. He's under house arrest from the sounds of it, and I HIGHLY doubt he's allowed visitors. They are all currently home, so there won't be any sneaking out to go shoot up. We just hope this is rock bottom enough for him to wake up and realize he is ruining his life. He's a good kid who made some seriously bad choices. But no, we know just showering him with love and threatening him will not keep him off of it. We just REALLY hope he's ready to make that choice for himself.
@BlindHorseEnthusiast4582, I hope it's as simple as needing a sheath cleaning! They can get some pretty large beans up there :/

I confess, I have little work to do since I'm leaving early today to take my daughter in for her 3 year old check up. It's also going to be 92 degrees with like 90%+ humidity, so the idea of even riding is totally out. No sense subjecting anyone to that, and it's not a wise choice anyway. So instead I'll be folding laundry and straightening up my house so it doesn't become a pigsty again...


----------



## cbar

I remember when I pulled my back muscles I was given Tylenol 3's for the pain. I couldn't handle them - they made me feel so wonky. I shy away from pills/drugs and try to manage pain on my own. The only thing I will take is pepto for my crazy-unpredictable stomach when I'm running races. 


Sometimes it just takes a wake up call for people to realize they are on the wrong track - hopefully that happens sooner rather than later for him. It is sad to think of someone wasting away on those nasty drugs. 


Yah, I have no clue what Tiger's deal was...I wasn't nervous as the clinic was at the barn I take lessons at. So I wasn't feeling apprehensive about being in a new place. Plus the clinic was super small, so I wasn't intimidated or anything. I'm thinking I should try trailering him in when I can and get him used to being in an arena again. 

I despise cleaning house in the summer, so I'm glad I got it all done yesterday. I don't know how you guys in the super hot States get it done. 

Is it bad that it's after 9am and I'm still working in my pj's? Oops.


----------



## JCnGrace

Good work on those hooves @Cherrij! I'm in the same boat as @Change in that my back can't handle any farrier work except maybe a little clean up if one gets a chunk broken off.

@TuyaGirl, the forum does that to me too. I triple space, when I remember, and it will come out all right.

@cbar, jammies rule! On a nothing going on day I wear mine until I have to go do barn chores in the late afternoon. 


My back has an itch I can't reach and hubby isn't home to do it for me. It's driving me crazy, I keep trying to rub it on the back of my chair. LOL


----------



## JCnGrace

I just saw a picture of Gamble and Gracie at the top of the forum. Don't know why but it takes me by surprise on the rare occasion one of my pics show up. I'm like "Hey! That's my horse!" LOL


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582

Tazzie said:


> @BlindHorseEnthusiast4582, I hope it's as simple as needing a sheath cleaning! They can get some pretty large beans up there :/
> 
> I confess, I have little work to do since I'm leaving early today to take my daughter in for her 3 year old check up. It's also going to be 92 degrees with like 90%+ humidity, so the idea of even riding is totally out. No sense subjecting anyone to that, and it's not a wise choice anyway. So instead I'll be folding laundry and straightening up my house so it doesn't become a pigsty again...


I was hoping that too but I checked for beans yesterday and only found one tiny one. I'll check again Saturday. Maybe the dirty sheath is making it uncomfortable for him?

I hate cleaning, so good for you! Hopefully the weather cooperates so you can ride soon. Ours has been the same way, hot AND humid. :/ I'm also hoping good things for him and that he realizes he's messing up.


----------



## 6gun Kid

@Tazzie, I want to apaologize if I came off as rude and unfeeling. I am not, I am quite sympathetic to your situation having been there multiple times!


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

TuyaGirl said:


> I confess I don't know why I am so careful leaving a space between all the mentions to make it easier to read and then it comes all together in a block :-( sorry about that


you have to double space to get that gap. check it in the preview first


----------



## Moore Norma

gingerscout said:


> I'm getting sick and tired of being alone with my horse all the time, I can't find people to ride with, and feel like I am going to get no where I want to be always by myself with no one to help if needed. So much so that as much as I love having him, and spending time with him, and owning a horse, I nearly threw in the towel. There is only so many failures one person can take, can't get into lessons atm as the only ones I found won't start till April at the earliest. No groups Ive found in the area, none on FB, none on CL.. zilch



I'm in the same situation. My brother lives close and rides, but he is single and riding with his sis puts a crimp in his ride lol. I don't really even want to ride in a large group, just having one or two other people to ride with would be so nice.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

@Cherrij Lol I sure did a double take, but then read it properly! I figure if you ever rode naked you probably wouldn’t put pics up!!

You are such a worker! Always so busy! My life has been very sedentary while nursing DH but looking for work now which will give me the finances to broaden my options. You have done a great job with those hooves. I hope nothing awful turns up if you get Grands feet xrayed.

@TuyaGirl and @Change It is probably not the best time to try and sell cars right now, just heading in to the coldest part of winter. It can be difficult selling big cars here for decent money, so they are good value to the buyer if you can find one! A lot of people don’t want big cars at the moment because they cost more to run and our economy is a bit depressed.

@Tazzie Also not to be negative but remember for your own sakes, your cousin cannot be trusted until he has been ‘clean’ for some time. Much as you love and want to support him, the drugs are in control and no matter how sincere he seems you can not believe everything he says. Please hear this, it is a painful and/or expensive lesson to learn the hard way.

Talking of cold they had snow 20 minutes down the road!!

:gallop:


----------



## Tazzie

@cbar, I have to resort to our off brand migraine medicine on occasion because I get MAJOR headaches. They aren't full on migraines, but they get bad enough they make me want to get sick. Other than that... I bought a back on track mini blanket and sleep on it. Think I'm going to splurge for the whole bed blanket as it's made my hips feel a MILLION times better. And no pain medicine! I'm on enough medicine thanks to my injuries and allergies that I HATE taking more!

I sure hope so too. I want him to realize how bad all of this is. I really, really hope he wants to be clean.

And I think trailering him will be a good idea! Might help him out a lot. And I hate cleaning period haha! I see nothing wrong with still being in PJs (well, earlier hahaha!)
@JCnGrace, I hope you were able to scratch the itch! I hate when that happens! And I have yet to have that happen to me :lol:
@BlindHorseEnthusiast4582, ugh, I hope you get answers soon! Poor guy! I guess see how he's doing now that he's clean?

I hate cleaning too :/ but I got it done AND got laundry folded. But yeah, opted to go swimming, and we were only it the pool for about 15-30 minutes when a surprise storm blew in. So... good thing I didn't try (not that I would; the temperature plus humidity would have been at dangerous levels.)
@6gun Kid, you didn't, I promise. I'm sorry if it seemed a snapped a bit as I did not intend to. It is a bit of a stressful situation, but we also know there isn't much we can do. He has to want to change. And we just pray he does now. He is still following the rules of my uncle's house, but we are aware it's only been a couple of days. And there is no telling if he's just doing it until he's released and then plans to head straight back into it. I do appreciate the sympathy though. We've NEVER been in this situation before, so it's rather jarring. And now he'll be labeled as a bad kid (or, well, adult) because he's made bad choices :sad:
@ShirtHotTeez, I know. I don't know what my aunt and uncle are doing to ensure he isn't stealing from them. We aren't even remotely close for him to steal from us (I live in Kentucky, my parents live in Michigan, and they are in California). But I know. I do know the drugs are currently in charge of him. Just hoping he wants to be clean now.

I confess, I cleaned my house, folded laundry, ran on my elliptical, went swimming, and am now relaxing. Been a crazy day and I'm tired. I'm really hoping I can ride tomorrow night. Fingers crossed at least! Plan to ride this weekend at the very least and ride to music so we can be working on our musical freestyle!


----------



## Cherrij

@ShirtHotTeez - I do also hope that Grand will have nothing serious there.. I am actually starting to think he is one of those "grass affected". He doesn't founder, he doesn't have laminitis.. his hooves are alright, but he gets.. ouchy in his step. but at the moment we wait.. 
And yes... I need to be moving, need to be working. the sad part is, the income is low here, and bills are darn high.. and it's hard to make ends meet. Especially if my mom just asked me to start paying rent in september.. 


SNOW??? Holy Molly.. I know we have had a chilly summer... very wet and loads of people are worried how to collect good hay... But nowhere near as cold as snow.. apart from in may...


----------



## Cherrij

@Tazzie I cannot imagine how it is to have someone like that in the family, but I have a depressed brother in my house, who refuses to accept the fact, even though he did go to a doctor, got meds prescribed, the doctor said it will take a looooooong time to get him well, but hey.. he decided he feels sick from those one meds and is not taking them. he still goes to the doctor, just as a checklist, because as long as he does that, mom sends him money to live off.. and he stays sitting in front of his computer and lying to mom all the time. 

And now I am the bad guy, if only I knew what exactly I have done again.. 
The fun part how, because we cannot live together as, even though I am not of the tidiest people, he collects rubbish, half our dishes and so on in his room, and does nothing at home, mom is buying him a flat to live in, and I have to start paying rent in her house and I can think about buying out this property. 

I have to confess: 
I did laundry yesterday, this morning had a coffee with the BF on the porch, and thought - oh, I will go pick it up in 10 minutes before rain comes. I am sitting here, writing this post, when I hear pourdown starting. Darn it, ran to get the clothes before they were soaked, and as I had wet feet already went to feed my chickens. 

I also confess, that the horses are starting to p**s me off already - they destroyed one wall of the shelter yesterday.. suddenly had a fight in there and out the wall went. Noone is injured, but they got kicked out to the pasture in the middle of the day, full of horseflies, the massive kind, with just flyblankets and some spray to help them. Because no men were home and we could not move the wall to fix it up again. But it got fixed in the evening, and today, when they don't need it, as it is raining, they could use it  

Oh, and I made a hoof care thread..


----------



## JCnGrace

BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 said:


> I was hoping that too but I checked for beans yesterday and only found one tiny one. I'll check again Saturday. Maybe the dirty sheath is making it uncomfortable for him?
> 
> I hate cleaning, so good for you! Hopefully the weather cooperates so you can ride soon. Ours has been the same way, hot AND humid. :/ I'm also hoping good things for him and that he realizes he's messing up.


There are 3 different crevices those beans can hide in. Top, which is usually the easiest to get to and then they have pockets on each side. Can't see those, you have to feel for them and them squeeze them out like a pimple. Not hard, just enough to get it started and then you can pull it out. Not aiming to get graphic here but since your guy seems to be having trouble peeing it's in his best interest. If you can turn the tip of his penis a little inside out, you can get to them better. Watch yourself if he's never had this done, he's likely to kick at you. I plant my body in front of the rear leg and face towards the front of the horse and that way they can't get momentum with that rear leg plus they can't surprise me because I'll be able to feel them tense up the leg muscle. Thank goodness they do eventually get used to it and quit trying to kick. Not sure if they realize it makes them feel better or if they just give up wanting to fight about it because they know their weird old human is going digging in there whether they like it or not. LOL


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I confess I am almost finished university and I am so excited to be almost done!!


----------



## Change

You can add me to the list of "still in jammies!" and I'm technically 'at work' (working from home).

My older brother had a drug problem and ended up doing 90 days in rehab when he finally decided to get sober. The downside of heroin addiction is that it never really goes away, and some people just transfer that addiction to the methadone they give as a medical alternative. It is, at least, legal if prescribed by a physician. I do hope your cousin's addiction isn't a true addiction yet. 

Cleaning sheathes doesn't bother me, and Tango hasn't yet offered any resistance other than 'sucking up.' That makes it difficult to reach all the way up where the beans hide. I miss my two boys that used to drop when I tickled. Made cleaning so much easier, albeit shocking to non-horse people! LOL!

Too hot for much of anything here. Hoping some of the promised rain comes around to cool down the temps, even if the humidity jumps from 88% to 100%!


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

Boy that heat and humidity. This summer has been horrific for the later. Egads. BUT the GRASS is happy, so there's that. Lots and lots of bahia and bermuda for the horses and cows, lots of water in our ponds and creeks.


My confession today is that I think my horses are part fruit bat. Aside from the usual carrots and apples - celery, nectarines, peaches, cherries, and zucchini squash, watermelons, strawberries, and even a pineapple hull have been huge hits with our hosses. 

I haven't tried grapes on them yet.

Oh yeah. Dr. Pepper soaked ice from the Sonic drive in - its that soft pellet type. They've been liking that too.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

OH OH. ANOTHER CONFESSION. I thought this was so silly!

I found an 'on the trail treat for your horse!' at tractor supply yesterday. Packaging caught my eye.

Know what it is they're so proud of? 

A half pound of coarse ground Pink Himalayan Salt... that you can buy in a 3lb bag at Ross or TJ Maxx in the cooking section for less than half the cost per ounce....


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582

JCnGrace said:


> There are 3 different crevices those beans can hide in. Top, which is usually the easiest to get to and then they have pockets on each side. Can't see those, you have to feel for them and them squeeze them out like a pimple. Not hard, just enough to get it started and then you can pull it out. Not aiming to get graphic here but since your guy seems to be having trouble peeing it's in his best interest. If you can turn the tip of his penis a little inside out, you can get to them better. Watch yourself if he's never had this done, he's likely to kick at you. I plant my body in front of the rear leg and face towards the front of the horse and that way they can't get momentum with that rear leg plus they can't surprise me because I'll be able to feel them tense up the leg muscle. Thank goodness they do eventually get used to it and quit trying to kick. Not sure if they realize it makes them feel better or if they just give up wanting to fight about it because they know their weird old human is going digging in there whether they like it or not. LOL


Thanks for the tip, and I would rather have the more specific description so I can learn. That's what I did, though didn't realize there was a pocket on the top, and the one I got out was on the right side. He didn't mind at all! So I'm pretty sure he's had it done before because it was like I wasn't there. Just let me have it and didn't protest. 

I'll look again because I wouldn't be surprised if I missed one in there. I just wasn't entirely sure what I was doing, going off written descriptions and YouTube videos.  I'm actually cleaning his sheath Saturday so that's when I'm gonna check again. They probably do just get over it Lol


----------



## JCnGrace

Rainaisabelle said:


> I confess I am almost finished university and I am so excited to be almost done!!


 
That is awesome @Rainaisabelle, I'm sure it's been a long, hard road. :clap:


----------



## JCnGrace

We got the rain, bad news is our square bale supplier has our hay on the ground. Not too big of tragedy for us since we stay stocked a year in advance but it is for the farmer since his hay sales supplement his social security. He'll still be able to round bale it and sell it to someone with cattle but won't make as much. Hopefully there will be a 3rd cutting.

@AtokaGhosthorse, a couple of my horses will eat just about anything and then some of them are so picky they won't even eat an apple. My fattest horse is the pickiest of the picky, she won't even eat a carrot.


----------



## Cherrij

JCnGrace said:


> We got the rain, bad news is our square bale supplier has our hay on the ground. Not too big of tragedy for us since we stay stocked a year in advance but it is for the farmer since his hay sales supplement his social security. He'll still be able to round bale it and sell it to someone with cattle but won't make as much. Hopefully there will be a 3rd cutting..


I am scared to even call our supplier, because we have had such a cold and wet summer thus far, that it is rare to see any hay collected. some say they have about 10 round bales out of 180 collected.. which is horrible. I really hope we will manage to get good hay this year! I don't care if it's cut very late, overgrown and so on - we have an air fern here.. and my horse is easy to supplement with some alfalfa...


----------



## JCnGrace

I hate not to put any in the barn this year because it means next year we'll have to restock and put a bunch in the hay mow. We had help lined up for this year and who knows whether they'll be available for next year. 

Our pastures have grown like crazy but the hay fields aren't for some reason. I've heard a lot of growers complaining about their yields being down. We've got one 18 acre pasture with 3 horses on it 24/7. We let a neighbor get round bales off of it just so hubby doesn't have to mow it. He got as many round bales off our pasture as he did his hay field (not sure exactly the total acreage but a few more than our pasture, maybe 10 more) which is right next to our pasture. Horse poop fertilizer at play is the only reason I can figure for difference in yields. LOL


----------



## Cherrij

Our problem is that we don't have enough land, or even machinery, to collect hay ourselves.. 
We usually collect some, after trimming the garden (long grass), or like when the aunt cuts her fields, that we don't use for pasture. but she cut over 1 ha just before rain.... the best grass got spoiled.


----------



## JCnGrace

We don't bale any of our hay @Cherrij, hubby would burst a blood vessel if he had to worry about the right weather frame and all that. A farmer he is not! LOL Him and I just had this conversation not too long ago. 

Sorry that your hay got rained on. Do you have long winters in Latvia? We only have to provide hay about 3 months out of the year except for the minis because they live on a dry lot. They don't need much though.


----------



## Cherrij

JCnGrace said:


> We don't bale any of our hay @Cherrij, hubby would burst a blood vessel if he had to worry about the right weather frame and all that. A farmer he is not! LOL Him and I just had this conversation not too long ago.
> 
> Sorry that your hay got rained on. Do you have long winters in Latvia? We only have to provide hay about 3 months out of the year except for the minis because they live on a dry lot. They don't need much though.


Well... we only get good grass season for 3 months.. if the summer is good, they have grass to graze till late autumn, but we need loads of hay.. we went through 40 heavy round bales on 3 horses this winter? Ok, 3 were a waste.. 

And it is VERY hard to get good horse hay - one year we had 40 bales delivered and it was stemy, mouldy, full of stick and other crap... so we had to buy more! and our horses started coughing no matter how we wetted and picked out the hay..  

This last winter we had good hay for most of the time, but the provider became scetchy at some point - not picking up the phone, disappearing... we actually had almost a week where we could not get any more hay, so were providing what we had left in a very limited fashion and supplementing with hay, alfalfa and wheat bran pellets.. 

they munched the bark of a bunch of trees this winter...

I really hope this winter will be better.. 

Even though when we moved them to the winter home, for 3 weeks under snow they were barely eating hay - the pastures weren't cut last summer


----------



## TuyaGirl

@BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 I hope all goes well with Cherokee and that you can see some improvement soon!

@Rainaisabelle Congratulations! That is a great feeling, isn't it? 

@AtokaGhosthorse and @JCnGrace my mare will eat about anything, except orange. Silly girl, once I offered her to smell a bit of orange I was eating and she was looking interested at, poor thing immediately ate it without thinking twice and only then realized it was not good, should have seen the effort she made to spit it back out  On the other hand I met a couple horses that would not touch carrots or apples. What the???...

@Cherrij BO used to grow his own hay that would last for most part of the year, but now those terrains were rented for agriculture purposes and he has to buy it. Some lots are really nasty, so I feel your pain  In here we only have green pasture for about 3 months or so, so horses must be supplemented with some hay almost all year around


I confess I adopted (temporarily) a baby blackbird that fell from the nest in front of me. I did not need this right now, but could not let him out on the street being such a baby still, in a big city with all the cars and cats near by. And being... well... me, ahah  He's easy to fed, when I have the time pictures will come 


Have a nice weekend everyone!! Can't wait to love on my mare tomorrow, whatever I will do! I even miss her smell


----------



## 6gun Kid

TuyaGirl said:


> On the other hand I met a couple horses that would not touch carrots or apples. What the???...


 My horse won't eat apples or carrots, but will eat the apple flavored treats.... go figure.


----------



## JCnGrace

Just got notice that one of the foals (she's 12 now) I raised is not in good shape. She is having Nephrosplenic Entrapment which is basically a gas colic but the gas has caused her colon to get trapped between the rib cage and spleen. They are giving her meds for a few days to see if it will right itself but if not she will be euthanized. I hate getting sad news.


----------



## PoptartShop

Thanks everyone. <3 It means a lot. Whew, I have so much to catchup on...ahhhh.
Happy Friday...today's my first day back at work. I'm only working half a day though, to start. I am very behind but I feel a bit better today.

I started eating mac & cheese, french toast & maybe I'll start pizza this weekend...cooled, of course. Can't have hot foods yet, or anything crunchy because my scabs are still there, almost gone though. Ugh.
I miss riding too. But probably won't for another week or so because I have to ease myself into activities. 
Next Thursday is my follow-up.

Happy to be out of the house though.  Ugh. It definitely was a nightmare, but at least I won't ever have to get my tonsils out ever again right? LOL. Still in pain, but not as severe. Day by day!


----------



## JCnGrace

Hi @PoptartShop, we've missed you! Glad you're starting to be able to get out and about. I bet although you're just working 1/2 day you'll still be exhausted both mentally and physically when you get home. Take a nap and don't push yourself too fast during your recovery.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

6gun Kid said:


> My horse won't eat apples or carrots, but will eat the apple flavored treats.... go figure.


I have one that won't eat apples. I wanna say its Sarge. He'll mess around with it, take a few bites, then, meh. He can take them or leave them.

Supe's isn't a carrot fan, he always acts like The Heck is This Crap? when we bring them to him, but he will TAKE YOU OUT for a whole stalk of celery. I don't mean just like one or two pieces. He'll eat the whole thing, brand new, right out of the plastic sleeve if you'll just hand it to him.

Go figure.

Also, apparently plums were a big hit with Trigger and Oops today. 

And I confess to using some blistering language, unbecoming of a lady, :eek_color: when I tried to put my daughter's saddle up on the top rack of the saddle stand... and the darn thing swiveled to the side (the stands will swivel to the side so you can put your saddle on and push it back under the others, one of those kind). I'm no shorty bum, but that was a wrestling match and I was overheated and tired and darn it, my feet hurt from standing around in boots all day.

I'm glad my husband wasn't home and didn't hear that. He's one of those guys... its okay for his guy friends to use blistering talk, but not his wife. :x Even when she's getting taken out by a saddle fighting her.


----------



## JCnGrace

Poor Princess had to euthed this evening. Vet opened her up afterwards and she had a twist in her small intestine with a couple of feet of it being dead (I think she said a couple of feet, owner was very upset so hard to understand everything she said). Even though Princess's life was relatively short I'm sure glad she had a person who loved her and gave her the best care any horse could ask for.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

JCnGrace said:


> Poor Princess had to euthed this evening. Vet opened her up afterwards and she had a twist in her small intestine with a couple of feet of it being dead (I think she said a couple of feet, owner was very upset so hard to understand everything she said). Even though Princess's life was relatively short I'm sure glad she had a person who loved her and gave her the best care any horse could ask for.


:sad: 

That's just awful.


----------



## Cherrij

So sad


----------



## Cherrij

I confess - I think half the horse people in Latvia are just not right in the head. 
A lot of them want to do good, but a bunch are just ignorant and uneducated and actually cause harm that way. 

This has all come up, because there is this one woman, with too many horses on too little pasture. 
She has 2 horses she hasn't paid for yet, they are ribby and getting moved. 
She has my horse's daughter, who is 3 yrs and 3 months old, almost 17 hands, and is being started under saddle. But in the pictures I could see she is weak and underdeveloped (her Daddy looked much better at 3, even though he was underfed at that point too). 
She has now taken on another horse, from a nice girl, to pay for him over time.. But her pastures are extremely bare.. 
SO my opinion of that girl who just gave her horse to that woman is falling like a rocket running out of fuel.. Sheesh people.. She says she didn't have the time for him, so wanted him a nice home where someone will make him feel special. But then she is buying another horse in his place. And doesn't have enough time for all the horses that she has already, one of them being a massive problem horse, and by massive I mean a 14 year old draft stallion weighing close to a ton and having horrible manners and fear of men!! Argh. I just needed to rant.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

@JCnGrace so sorry JC
@Cherrij that is awful Cherrij, do you have anything like SPCA in your country?

I confess to a traumatic afternoon. Staying at DD tonight because we are babysitting eldest son's two kids, 4 and 2. DD has young teen handicapped girl and 4yr boy. So adults talking in kitchen and boys playing in lounge. It comes to DDs attention boys have sprayed kitten with something (find out it is spray to kill wasps). Poor kitty was d i s t r e s s e d so we give her a bath in just warm water and dried her off and she is struggling to get away, is scratching and trying to bite . . . this is the friendliest little kitty you ever came across. So I ring vet and race down with her. Vet gives her sedative/pain killer. another injection which i cant remember and when she is sleepy gives her another bath with a pet shampoo. then she gets another injection and is staying the night at vets. The spray is a synthetic pyrethrum, apparently a natural pyrethrum might have killed her. When i held her near my chin i felt slight tingling and a taste in my mouth and this after first bath so it must have been so awful for her :-( Now we just have to find $200 to pay for it. Always happens on a sunday with after hours fee *sigh*. She had just been speyed 3 days ago so I was worried about her stitches but they are fine.


----------



## Cherrij

@ShirtHotTeez 
No.. we don't. We have some darn institution that just checks that the horses have hay and water and sometimes - oats - on the property and that is it! the horses don't even have to have access to hay. and in summer they just have to have some grass - cannot be on dirt. 

they don't care about anything else - ok, microchips and one blood test.


----------



## cbar

@JCnGrace, that is really bad news about your former foal. I'm happy to hear that the owners did everything they could for her, but very sad the outcome was so terrible  
@ShirtHotTeez, that is very scary about the kitten!! Wasp spray is nasty stuff....that kitty is so lucky - they are saying she should have a full recovery?? 

I am heading into town soon - I'm running a 15km race this morning. Not sure how well this will go as it is supposed to be +30 today. I do not fare well in the heat. Afterwards I have a few errands to run then heading back home. Was thinking of taking Tiger to the indoor to work him, but we'll see how beat I am this afternoon - we might just end up riding on the roads by the house instead. 

And even though I got most of the grass cutting done yesterday, I still have more to do today. Plus work in the garden. The darned weeds just keep growing!!!


----------



## TuyaGirl

@JCnGrace I could not like your post. I am so sorry for the mare :-( At least conforts to know she was well taken care of and had a good life.
@ShirtHotTeez I hope the kitty gets better soon. Such a scary situation! And about hapenning on a weekend, I know! It's already the second time my cat 'decides' to have a bad urinary infection on a Sunday. So stressful!
@Cherrij well, I live in Portugal and you just cannot imagine how horses are treated in here. Makes me so mad!! We only have ONE horse rescue and it belongs to an english lady... Authorities do nothing to ensure large animals well being, they may be so skinny that they are not able to stand, oh but if they do have water they're fine. Excuse me?? Plus there's a lot of harsh manhandling... Unfortunately it is what it is :-(

Will come back later...


----------



## JCnGrace

@Cherrij, that woman sounds like a hoarder.

@ShirtHotTeez, poor kitty! And I hear you on stuff like that happening on a Sunday, seems to work that way here too.

@cbar, good luck in your race. I have nothing but admiration in you for the discipline you have to be able to run like that. I wouldn't make it a mile before they'd have to resuscitate me. LOL

@TuyaGirl, it's unfortunate that you have to look around you and see that type of thing. Do you think it's caused by lack of education or money or both? Seems like there should be a happy medium because here in the States they can go overboard with animal welfare, mainly from groups that are blinded from whatever bandwagon they are on.


----------



## Cherrij

@ShirtHotTeez 

I hope the kitty will be alright. Scary having a situation like that! 
Sorry, I didn't write anything in that post, but my brain just broke a little... I have a first real holiday in some time, and my body just refuses to work. though I really want to ride a little.. 
@TuyaGirl I wish I had the money for a rescue. Otherwise there is a few people who pick up the horses that have become a nuisance to their owners. 1 animal shelter that has taken on the care of 2 elderly horses, even though their primary are cats and dogs. 
That one rescue/shelter that upon dogs and cats in crowded spaces, took 6 horses and some goats of some people, because they just decided they are not taken care of properly... and then they refused to adopt. And it's the same place that sawed of a horses foot after a car crash, saying they will get a prostethic leg for it, and kept accepting donations even after the horse, obviously didn't survive.


----------



## cbar

Wow, kind of crazy the different kinds of animal welfare in different countries. I mean, here we have people who horde animals and can't take care of them. But the Humane Society typically steps in when those situations arise. I'm thinking it probably has a lot to do with money - some countries just don't have the funding or resources for an SPCA. Very sad  But we have so many groups up here that are so concerned about animal welfare that it gets a little overboard. There are groups that try to boycott the Calgary Stampede; it is refreshing to know that the Calgary Humane Society actually works WITH the stampede to ensure animal safety and welfare. That is what I like to see.

Well, I had no expectations for my race since I haven't been 'training'. But I actually ended up winning it. LOL...even beat all the dudes, so that made me feel pretty good. So I decided to treat myself to some M&M's afterward - the new caramel filled ones are AWESOME! Since I can no longer get the pretzel M&M's here, these ones will become my new favorite. 

And now, must get motivated to cut the grass. Then go riding. Then sit my **** down and have some sangria!


----------



## TuyaGirl

@JCnGrace and @Cherrij I think there's both lack of money and knowledge in here :-( Animal rights awareness is starting to increase, but towards cats and dogs mostly. When the financial crisis was at its worst the number of abandoned horses were so high that a dog rescue stepped in and took in a couple horses that were then kept in a tiny space. Don't know what hapenned to them, but at least they were not hit by cars as so many others were :-(
There's general poor hoof education and care, saddle fitting is non-existant (one size fits all), such as equine chiropractors. Most horses are ridden in harsh bits and some with serreta, with tie downs, behind the vertical (what matters is the headset), and some are spanked because they moved one eye. Macho style, you know? Gotta show them who's the boss! Cart horses in wrong hands are a whole nother story, I am not even going through :-(
Of course that where I board, appart from the poor farrier used, I see none of that. Horses are very well taken care of and they are kind man when it comes to training, not to mention all the knowledge they have about health and nutrition. There's a mare in there that is being boarded for a week while owner is on vacation. BO was the first to say that if she was his she would never be that skinny. Said mare looks sad and you can see all her ribs and tailbone is very proeminent. I appreciate the fact that her owner didn't leave her tied to a long rope and payed to keep her there, but I can't help to ask myself why does he want a horse to be treated like that?? And like her there's so many... I could have taken a picture but this forum is public so better not.
Of course not all the horses in Portugal are poorly treated, but unfortunately the large majority could be in better hands... And no one helps them, they have no voice. If I could I would have a rescue too, sometimes a trader goes to the barn to ask BO if he wants a horse from a load headed to slaughter, because sometimes he buys, trains and resells. Breaks my heart to look into their eyes. Literally :-(

@cbar Wow, congratulations!!  I didn't know you ran, I can walk until the end of the World, but make me run and two steps later I am done, lol!!

The arabian training didn't go too well today. He was rearing and striking at BO's son, so it took a loooong time for him to settle the horse down (he might have lost his temper for a second too...). It was his third ride on him, and I think that the fact that the skinny mare was across the arena fence didn't help. They ended on a good note though, but it was feeding time already and I didn't ride Tuya. Just to be with her was ok I guess.
Tomorrow is another day.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

Sparrow is fine. Came home this morning her chirpy happy self. Hope I never have to go through that again!

It can be so disheartening when people do such terrible things to animals or even each other. If everyone does what they can when situations arise then awareness increases. Sometimes that is only offering a suggestion for alternative care, and too often saying something can be too intimidating especially if that person has already lost their temper.


----------



## JCnGrace

CONGRATULATIONS @cbar! How you have the energy now to go out and do yard work and then go ride is beyond me. I think that's more energy than I have in a whole week. LOL 


I forgot to tell you guys I saw twin whitetail fawns out in the pasture yesterday, too cute! They are getting big enough now that their spots are starting to fade. It's been a while but we used to have a doe that hung around the house and she wasn't very timid of humans. She always kept her fawns in the ravine that runs right behind the house and because she wasn't scared of us neither were they. Never could pet them but you could get pretty close before they'd walk away. She'd have twins every other year. Seeing those two yesterday made me miss being able to see her fawns grow up every year.


----------



## cbar

Thanks guys, the race was a lot of fun....I am feeling a bit sore today, but actually not too bad. Just about to head outside to hook up the trailer as I have lesson with Amber this morning. 

I don't know how I have the energy @JCnGrace, to be honest! I actually didn't end up going riding last night - it stayed way too hot outside. But i did cut some grass and do some gardening. 

Today appears as though it's going to be much cooler out which will be nice. 

I love baby deer- they are so cute!!!


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582

Thanks for the advice JCnGrace and the well wishes. To you also @Tazzie and TuyaGirl

I cleaned his sheath yesterday and between that and the bean removal Tuesday he seems a lot happier. I have yet to see him pee and dribble like he was, so hopefully he's okay now and isn't just sneaking it while I'm not looking. Plus he's a little more upbeat, though since it was just diagnosed that he basically doesn't sweat ( can't recall the condition's name right now), it's not surprising that he's still sorta sluggish in the 80s and 90s heat. Once he gets sprayed with the hose and cools off he starts to perk up/move around more. He's getting a supplement to help in the next couple days. One AC, plus he'll be getting at least partly clipped. 

That's awesome @cbar, glad it went well and that you aren't horribly sore. 


@JCnGrace that's cool that you got to see those twins. The deer around here tend to hid theirs fairly well, though we see them from time to time. Saw a decent sized buck the other day, still in his velvet but a handsome gent. Sorry to hear about Princess though 


@Cherrij and @TuyaGirl, I hate to hear that horse rescues and care standards are so poor where you guys live. Around here people can go a little overboard on the welfare thing, like someone else mentioned, but generally the horses and other animals are fairly well taken care of without too much incident. Always the exceptions of course, but for the most part it isn't bad.


That's awful @ShirtHotTeez, so glad she's okay! People can be so mean to animals.:x


----------



## TuyaGirl

@ShirtHotTeez hurray for Sparrow!! Great to hear she is ok 
@JCnGrace Awww, so nice that you have deers near by. My country's wildlife is so poor, we only have deers in like 3 or 4 tiny areas :-(
@BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 I hope Cherokee is back to himself now. Keep us updated on the massage results, that sounded interesting 

Well, remember me telling in here that BO's son took in a friend's stallion for a refresh training? Despite the horse being a little stubborn sometimes (and I even confessed I don't get this letting him as a stallion thing, oh well, the said macho mentality), the training went well, owner was coming to see / ride him often, and he took him back home. This is the same guy that had the veeery lame black mare, and although the stallion can see the mare from across the fence, since he arrived he goes inside his stable, butt to the door, and spends the whole time weaving towards the wall. BO once told me he had poor eyesight on one eye (not as bad as Dollar did), but I pretended that I didn't know about it when his owner complained about him and how sad and disappointed he was. He is about to throw the towel and give him away. The horse was acting fine when he left the barn, so all I could advise was to get a vet check and don't loose hope.
Anyway with all this conversation I had not much time left and only lunged Tuya. She was perfect! It was a better workout than walking in circles with the halter... 
BO confessed he didn't call the vet last week. Not even going to comment on that :-(

Pictures!! First one is the silly arabian (I would have fainted if I had a horse striking at me for no reason, glad BO's son didn't let him get away with it), and then my girl out by herself. BO sometimes lets her go out because *usually* she goes straight to her paddock. Yeah, Sunday she had other plans like smelling poop, saying hi to dogs, eating pig's potatoes... - the opel is my car  I would rather have a Mercedes but it's all I could afford. It has automatic gear though


----------



## TuyaGirl

Sorry, don't know what the heck hapenned but despite I selected the arabian picture first it came in the middle. Oh well, you already know Tuya and it's easy to get that would not be my old girl, but still...


----------



## PoptartShop

I'm so sorry to hear that about Princess @*JCnGrace* . :sad: So sad.
It sounds like she did have a very good life though. & about the deer, awww that's so cute! :grin: Love seeing the babies!
@*ShirtHotTeez* whew, I am glad she recovered quickly & smoothly, thank goodness. That was definitely a scare!  @*cbar* congrats on the win!  That's great!! Mmm M&Ms sound good...so does the Sangria. :lol: @*TuyaGirl* I am sure it makes you extra mad seeing that! Just be happy Tuya gets great care <3  Least we aren't like those folks! LOL. Love the photos- beautiful Arabian, and of course Tuya! Love her!!! @*Cherrij* that is a shame to have to witness that. It's definitely important to be educated on these precious animals! 

I confess, I will be EXTRA busy at work today. I also had a cheeseburger last night, of course had to wait for it to cool & take small slow bites...my throat is still tender, the scabs are slowly going away though...thank goodness. Tonsillectomy aftermath LOL. Still in some pain but it gets better each day. 
My office mgr is leaving (not sure when her last day is) so I have to do MY job AND help with hers. I'm behind on my own work. Sheesh! She's out of the office til Wed on vaca, so I'm filling in. Hopefully we find a new person soon because it's definitely stressful. But I am planning on getting a new job eventually anyway. 

Happy Monday!


----------



## JCnGrace

@TuyaGirl, has the barn owner been lying to you all this time about the vet appointments? That would make me mad. Can you call the vet and make the appointment for yourself?

@PoptartShop, after being on soft foods for so long was that cheeseburger the best you've ever had?


----------



## TuyaGirl

@*PoptartShop* glad to see you around!! I hope you fully recover asap, and that work slows down soon. Not a great way to start back, huh?

@*JCnGrace* no, he is not lying to me. Yes, that would make me mad as heck!! He already called him several times, but he was busy, even out of the country, then there's this situation where BO wanted a friend to be present that day and he was not in town - I am sorry not to go into details but this is a public forum and we never know?? Thanks for the concern and the tip  Oh, and we will be dividing the travel fee (something like that), if I was in better financial conditions I would not wait or think twice 


This Monday is being so slooooow....


----------



## PoptartShop

@JCnGrace LOL kinda! I REALLY wanted to eat it fast/take big bites/eat it while it was hot...but I had to let it cool off a little & eat it slowly, but hey- it's a start right. LOL. :lol: Yes 
I also had pizza this weekend! Cooled off of course, but it was still good! Mmmm!!

Having a pb&j for lunch, woo...boring but at least it won't hurt my throat.
@TuyaGirl thank you.  Haha NOPE! Not at all, but I'm hoping since it's crazy here it'll fly by...3.5 more hours.
Do you ever feel like you've been at work for 8hrs but it's only been like 5? LOL.
Ugh...I hope your BO calls the vet soon! :sad: How frustrating! 

Super slow Monday here too...blehhhh.


----------



## cbar

I really don't feel like working. The air quality is so crappy here right now b/c of all the forest fires in BC...I really feel for all those folks. All this smoke is making me feel stuffy/congested and I think my eye infection is coming back. I really hope they get some rain....too many people have been driven from their homes already! 
@PoptartShop, I'm happy to hear you are on the mend and are able to try some more solid foods. Do you think you will be riding again soon as well?? 

Lesson with Amber went pretty good yesterday. She did pull some shenanigans on the lunge line (she decided to buck - she has never done that before), but glad she did it before I got on!! Under saddle she did great and we we even did some trotting in both directions which is a first for her. Next lesson is Wed so hopefully this positive trend continues! 

I'm finally doing paint nite with my mom tonight which I'm really looking forward to!!


----------



## Tazzie

Sorry I've been MIA :lol:

@JCnGrace, I'm sorry to hear about Princess :sad: at least it sounds like she was very well loved.

@TuyaGirl, I hope Tuya is seen SOON! How aggravating! The Arab stud is nice! And Izzie is one of those weirdos who HATES carrots and apples. Likes those flavors in biscuits though, weirdo. Also DESPISES anything peppermint :lol:

@cbar, congrats on the race! No way I could make it that far! My ankle would give out haha!
@PoptartShop, I'm glad you're doing better! You had us worried!!

I've heard nothing on my cousin, so I have nothing to update on there. He's being arraigned today.

We did an impromptu horse show Saturday :lol: hadn't ridden Izzie since last Sunday, but got talked into it. Show was TINY. There were three of us in the Half Arabian halter class, and I was the only one under saddle. I had permission to show Izzie as a sport horse in her bridle and braided. We WON the halter class. ZERO classes between the halter and under saddle, so we had our coat waived to make getting ready faster, and went in with no warm up. A few bobbles were expected, and happened, but overall she was wonderful! I got to show with my favorite people ever too :lol:

I do have pictures!

Kaleb chatting with Izzie before our classes :lol:










The best ring master in the entire world!! He was showing, not ring mastering this show, but he is the ring master for Scottsdale, Youth Nationals, and I believe Nationals for the Arabian world. He's amazing!










The two best friends I had there with their two purebred babies! The chestnut is 3, and the grey is 1. They are half siblings (same dam) and STUNNING. The grey won and the chestnut was third out of six in their class. These guys are the ones that talked us into going to the show 










And waiting to go home lol (ugh, no clue why it's sideways; if you click on the picture it's upright!)


----------



## Cherrij

Well, life is like it is. There are a bunch of people trying to make changes to legislation and so on, but it is not happening as fast as we would like! 
But at least people are starting to open their eyes. 

I confess that my brain is fried. 

You know the moment when your horse has been on and off lame for so long that you keep seeing lameness or feeling it?

When the BF is not at home at night, my cat and my dog have fun on the bed  A beautiful black panther plays with a westie


----------



## Change

@JCnGrace - so sorry to hear about Princess having to be euth'd. That's always sad to hear, but especially so when it's one of your past babies! {{HUGS}}
@ShirtHotTeez - I'm glad Sparrow made a full recovery! That had to have been so scary! 
@PoptartShop - so glad to hear your throat is finally on the mend. Pretty soon you'll be ready to tackle a large, piping hot pizza! Yay!!
@cbar - you have WAY too much energy! LOL. Just reading your posts has me exhausted! 

My two horses like carrots, apples, granola bars, air-puff mints, horse cookies, watermelon, Gatorade, etc. I haven't offered them any of the pitted fruits or cherries, because the pits are bad for them (arsenic?) and they don't always spit them out. I used to have a horse that liked bologna and mustard sandwiches, though. I told him he was a cannibal, but he would just try to steal another bite. Cally and Tango have learned to come running if I have something that crinkles - they hope it's granola, and no matter what it really is, they demand a taste. Watching Tango lick a sour pop is hilarious!!! And he'll come back for more!

I'm still working from home while granddaughter finishes up summer-ed driver's training. I let her drive home from school this morning - about 10 miles. She did pretty good! One of the drawbacks of working from home is that I tend to log on around 6-6:30 a.m. and end up working until normal quitting time of 4 - 4:30. Makes for a long day since I rarely leave my desk for lunch.

I really dread having to start going back into the office, though. This working in jammies life suits me. LOL!

And, of course, heat and humidity have kept me off my horses. Which sucks, especially since the mornings are pleasant enough that I could ride - except that I feel obligated to be inside, working! At my job. For that paycheck that feeds those critters. Sigh.


----------



## cbar

@Change, I hear ya on the working from home bit. I am lucky enough that most of the time I get to work from home too. 

If you are able to work from home, why do they need you to start going back to the office? My agreement is that I should be in the office 2 out of the 5 work days. But when roads are bad, or I have broker visits, etc I often only make it in once. 

Hopefully you get a reprieve from the heat & humidity and get some good horsey time!!! 

I haven't tried a ton of stuff on my horses - they all like carrots. Apples - nope. Beets - yes. Watermelon - yes. Beer - yes. 
@Tazzie, great pictures from the show!! Sounds & looks like you had a great time!! And Izzie looks wonderful as always!


----------



## Cherrij

@Tazzie - So great! I am jealous that we don't get small shows.. I want to take the pinto I am training out, but I don't feel confident with so many horses as we usually have. And yeah... dressage training shows barely ever happen. 

Have to talk to the neighbour again, about taking that boy to her stable for a ride.. 
@Change I feel your pain. 
I am kinda a freelancer right now, but I still have loads of things to do, and it is hard to squeeze quality time with the horse somewhere. 

On the eating note - I seriously haven't really found stuff they don't eat. I mean, they might refuse some fruit or veg depending on the season, but in winter they will eat anything for sure! 
In summer it has to be very tasty - cucumbers are a no now, but they still like carrots and apples and everything! We don't have fruit and vegetable waste, because horses clean it up


----------



## JCnGrace

@Tazzie, I wouldn't trust a single one of my horses to stay in a stall that only had a lead rope across it. They'd be out and visiting every horse on the show grounds. LOL 

@Change, agree with you that life in jammies is good. While I can't imagine going out in public wearing them an acquaintance of mine used to live in downtown Chicago and she said people wore them to go to the store. 


The beautician that I wanted to cut my hair has retired. What a bummer! Don't know what I'm going to do, I guess trust someone else. A bad haircut doesn't bum me out too much since my hair grows fast but still, I want what I want. 

I have to get my physical tomorrow and I'm sure all you ladies know what that entails. YUCK! You'd think by now they could come up with a better way.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@cbar We are under a fire spree in here as well... Several people were evacuated, at least no one died yet, as the last big fire took the lives of 62 people. It's awful! Glad Amber was a good girl despite the shenanigan  and that you trotted for the first time, I bet it felt good

@Tazzie Awww, those horses are so beautiful!! I am glad you had fun and you were in good company! Yeah, Tazzie stands great, my old girl would find a way to come out and repeat what she did on Sunday, ahah 

@Cherrij I do know. Actually I am so afraid to see something lameness related that for a month my mare became a pasture ornament. And when I decided to lunge her I almost had an anxiety attack expecting the worst. Which did not happen, thank goodness!! I hope your horse improves soon. 

@Change I wish I could work from home and not having to deal with all this stress of coming to a big town every day. I live in a relatively small and calm town, but I work in the capital, so I travel 40 min.everyday to come here. I wish I could switch jobs soon... 

@JCnGrace even retired are you sure the beautician would not make you a favour and get your hair done? 


I keep forgetting to take pictures, but the blackbird I am taking care of is doing great! Worst part is that he loves me, and to be on my shoulder and hands. He is not even afraid of the cat, such a sweet thing!! I don't know what to do with him, I worry if he will make it alone when I release him  
Back to work now


----------



## Tazzie

@Change, working from home sounds heavenly! I wouldn't want to go home either! I dream of working from home... then I remember I'm a lab tech and it's not at all feasible for me to work from home :lol: I hope you get a break from this weather so you can ride!!
@cbar, thank you! I hadn't planned on going since there weren't any classes for my high point, but I still earned incentive fund money. And those two guys kept asking me. Since they are favorites of ours, I couldn't say no :lol:
@Cherrij, we have A LOT of small shows, which is both good and depressing. The one like this past weekend made me sad since it's a very large reminder that the grass roots showing is slowly dying. Our group is trying to keep it alive, but there is really only so much one group can do unfortunately. Too many people are skipping the little shows in favor of the big ones that get them recognition. But these ones are my favorite. It's laid back, and FUN. We just went and had a good time! I definitely think you should call your neighbor!
@JCnGrace, :lol: we don't leave her unattended like that as I'm positive she'd go exploring. There weren't any other stalled horses there, just her. But she doesn't care (she's very much a loner type). Long as we are around there she hasn't even tried to come through the lead rope. If she does, her door gets shut, and she doesn't like that when there is activity going on. She's pretty nosy :lol: but we do the lead rope thing at pretty much every show, and sit down by her lol

Sorry your beautician retired :sad: I sure hope you can find someone else!! And YUCK on the physical!!
@TuyaGirl, thank you! I LOVE their babies haha! We definitely were in good company  Izzie is pretty respectful of boundaries, but we don't test that lead rope when we're out of sight. It's just for when we're there :lol:

And poor baby :sad: I don't know what would be best for him either. Have fun at work!

I'm also at work, ugh. I'm not a fan of early mornings. Hoping I get to ride tonight, but we'll see. If not today then tomorrow. Scheduled a lesson for next Tuesday though! Gotta get the ball rolling on my freestyle!


----------



## PoptartShop

@Tazzie aww thanks!  & so happy that you had such a good show, even though it was a small one!  Less distractions LOL. You look so happy! Glad Izzie did so well, I knew she would. She never disappoints. So pretty! <3 The picture with her & Kaleb is just the sweetest. Great job!! The ringmaster sounds like an awesome person too. I hope you can ride tonight. And the lesson is something to look forward to!
@Change thank you. I can't wait to enjoy HOT foods again. Or hot COFFEE. Although, iced coffee will do for now. :lol: LOL that is so cute about the food! Bologna sandwiches. :rofl: I can just imagine that hahaha. So funny. & I'm jealous, I wish I was in my jammies! Ugh. My office is chilly! 
@TuyaGirl awww the blackbird is probably super cute.  I hope work goes by faster for you and me today. Ugh! Yesterday was torture.
@Cherrij that's funny, I remember trying to feed Redz watermelon & he was like ew no! But all the other horses were like YES PLEASE! LOL. So funny. Some are more picky than others. :lol:

I confess, another busy workday. My office mgr comes back tomorrow thank goodness, then I can get back to my own desk (I'm 'filling in' for her right now)...we had an interview come in yesterday but not sure what happened, but we need someone fast because my office mgr is leaving this week I think? Ugh. :sad: We shall see.

I MISS RIDING SO MUCH. Ugh. Can't wait to start up again next week. Although I'll be rusty, I'm excited to start working the horses at the rescue & the horses at the other barn, so I can be back in the saddle.  I am living vicariously through you guys right now. LOL.
Thursday is my follow-up appt. at my ENT (ear nose throat) dr. so I am hoping it all goes well.  The scabbing is almost done, but I woke up in pain again today. Sigh.


----------



## carshon

I confess that the Hot and Humid weather is returning to our area and I am dreading it! We are baling hay tonight (hopefully) and it is just supposed to get more hot and humid as the day goes on and the rest of the week is supposed to be brutal! So that usually means no riding - 

I also confess that daughters BF has been riding our Navicular mare and she has been doing great! The Osphos shot and Ground Control shoes have made such a difference- we rode on Sunday up and down ravines in and out of gullies and she was a ROCKSTAR! She was so much like her old self - it was just a pleasure to see. She kept up with our gaited horses (lots of jogging and trotting to do so) and daughters BF had a blast and said she stumbled way less than she had been and that she just felt full of energy. I did give her bute the night before we rode and the morning of but nothing since and she is still walking great. Just so happy the shot seems to have worked to take the edge off.


----------



## Change

I have apples and carrots in the fridge. I've been sitting at my desk for a few hours doing fairly mindless work. I think it's time to take a break and go spoil the babies I can't ride! LOL. I think the horses like summer. I haven't ridden in over a month now!
@PoptartShop - so glad you are getting better. Here's hoping the ENT gives you full clearance to go enjoy the horses.
@JCnGrace - I've been avoiding my 'physical.' My regular doctor was nagging me about it before Thanksgiving because it has been several years. I'm still avoiding. I'll probably break down and go one of these days. Maybe in 2018.


----------



## PoptartShop

@carshon ugh, I can't stand the humidity either. It makes my hair all frizzy, & it's just so sticky. Like stepping into a sauna! 
Aww, I'm glad she's been doing well and feeling like her old self again.  That's so awesome it sounds like the shot definitely helped her. Yay!
@Change thank you! :smile:

Busy busy workday, but I am getting through it!


----------



## Cherrij

I confess that my muscles are sore.

I drove over 320 km yesterday and trimmed 5 horses. well, actually, all didn't need their hind feet done, so I didn't trim 5 full horses. But I got kicked.. not by the "wild, untamed drafty thing" but the old riding school horse. 
@PoptartShop - oooh, I hate humidity and heat... I become useless if it is hot and humid! 
When I visited my mom in Luxembourg, they had +32°C and very low humidity, and that was more bareable, than what we had here last week - +20°C, maybe a bit more, and feeling like your clothes just stick to you how wet it was. and the hotter it gets, the worse it gets. But we have had a very vet summer...


----------



## JCnGrace

LOL @Change, I avoid everything as long as I can. Had a discussion with her today about wanting to see me every 3 months. She knew I was really aggravated at this whole new system where they will only write your prescriptions for 3 months and won't refill them without coming in. I might be able to understand if it was narcotics but all of mine I could actually buy over the counter except my albuterol inhaler (for asthma), just a lot cheaper to get them through RX.



I was late getting to chores tonight and I have to say it was pretty nice to be able to do them without the help of my 4-legged friends since the sun was down enough they had already headed out to pasture. They high-tailed it back when I hollered at them to come in and eat though.

Hubby and I tried out a new burger place today call Freddy's Steakburgers and Custard. It was good, reminded me a lot of Steak & Shake in the old days. Burgers were pressed really thin, cooked crispy and was actually ground steak instead of ground every part of a steer. LOL Pretty limited menu but that was ok since you usually expect to get a burger when you go to a burger place. The frozen custard was yummy too.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@carshon that is such great news on the navicular mare! Must be such a heartwarming feeling. I never saw her and I was truly happy for her  how old is she?
@Change I hope you made that break and gave the horses the treats  I hope the weather improves so you can ride them soon. Yeah, Tuya does not seem to bother not being ridden, and just eat and hang around instead 
@Cherrij I hope it's not too serious and you're just sore. Sometimes we get off guard with the *supposedly* older / been there done that horses, and they come up with something to surprise us. And the invitation is still up: you drove almost 400 km, a little more and we meet in this little corner of Europe so you can trimm Tuya's hooves. Our farrier is so good that now BO is helping me, so as you can have an idea :-(
@PoptartShop I hope you can get back on the saddle soon, it will do you good  also hoping all goes well with the doctor appointment and that things do slow down at work.
@JCnGrace mean you, not wanting the help of your 4 legged friends!! I am sure they must be always ready to mess up the program 

I'll post a picture that sums up the heat and humidity in a while. All my hair is messed up. And I have straight hair!


----------



## TuyaGirl

This is the Avenue where I work. It's so darn hot and wet, my clothes are stuck to my body. I want to take a bath now, so unconfortable...


----------



## carshon

@tuyasgirl our Navicular mare (YaYa) is 19 yrs old. And we believe showing navicular issues when we first purchased her but I was not educated enough at the time to see and understand what it may have been. We live in a rural area where all large animal vets are mostly cow vets - they can look at a horse and give a shot but PPE exams are kind of a joke.

As promised it is hot and humid. We bailed hay last night. 2nd cutting off of our small hay field 150 bales of some really really nice hay! I just love the smell! Hot and sweaty after putting it up - showered and went to clean the vet clinic and then by 8pm to make dinner and do dishes before I fell into bed at 10. I have all of my winter hay up and I confess it just makes me happy to know that our last cutting off of our field will just be "bonus" hay!

No riding for a few days as the weather will me miserable. 80 F at 6:00 am and air so thick with humidity you can cut it with a knife. Horses are already sticky with swat and its only about 10AM.


----------



## Cherrij

@TuyaGirl 
I would love to go to Portugal, but definitely when it is not so hot! And it might even be cheaper to go by plane, not by car  I have driven across half of europe - was fun he first 2 times.. by the tenth it was already a PITA! 

My thick leather belt protected me. I was wary enough of that old mare, as the owner only has had her for 2 weeks and she was a bit ..off.. something was off. trimmed the fronts with some arguing, and while I was standing as far towards the front as I could to just check her hinds she struck me on my hip - the belt took the impact so I just have a little sore muscle.. 

We were lucky that her hinds didn't need much trimming, but as we found out she hurts somewhere around her withers and might be somewhere else in her back, she seems to have a roach too, decided to leave her be.. safer for all. 

I am sore all over though.. Which means my physical shape still needs improving.


----------



## JCnGrace

I think we should all invade @ShirtHotTeez for a visit where it's winter time to get away from the heat and humidity. LOL We have air quality warnings out for today.


----------



## cbar

@carshon, must be a good feeling to have all your hay up already. Can't believe you already have your 2nd cutting done!! The farmers around here are just putting up the first cut and it seems early this year - I'm thinking if it stays this hot out (as long as no drought), some farmers may even get 3 cuts!! I'm hoping so b/c it'd be nice to see the hay prices come down a bit. 

I would love to grow and cut my own hay - but I imagine the equipment is fairly pricey - plus the weather woes would stress me out!! LOL. 
@Cherrij, glad you were OK when the horse kicked you. Very bad manners for that horse and hopefully the owner is able to work with it and get it better. I wonder if the horse is sore or just ornery? I had my farrier out yesterday to do the horses - it went pretty good. Sometimes Amber can be a pill (she is 3), but she was very well behaved. 

Last night we spent the night getting the camping trailer all dewinterized and sorted out/cleaned. It appears we will be leaving early tomorrow morning to go camping in the mountains for my birthday. I'm excited as we don't go camping nearly as often as we used to - but also a little stressed as the horses will be left to their own devices for 3 days. 

The boys will be OK on the grass and I plan to fill up a ton of water buckets - ask the neighbor to just drive by and make sure they are OK. I have lesson with Amber this afternoon and she will be having a sleep over at my instructor's barn until we are back. I can't leave her on grass that long - she is such a fatty!!! 

Fingers crossed my third ride on Amber goes smoothly today!!!


----------



## Change

@Cherrij - ouch on getting kicked! My farrier is a little gal about 5'2" and I always worry about her getting hurt since I don't trust anyone else with Cally's feet. Take care of you!
@cbar - I'm jealous you get to go camping. There's a nice place not too far from here (Guntersville Lake) where there is a place to camp with horses. I so want to go for a weekend, but since neither son nor granddaughter are riders, and son only wants to go if there are also 4-wheeler trails, it just never seems to work out. I wish they'd be happy with swimming at the lake and let me ride. Or that I could find other horse people to go camping with!

Heat, humidity and work continue to make my summer ride-less. I so want to get some hours/miles under me!


----------



## PoptartShop

@*TuyaGirl* oh my! You can just see all that humidity in the air. 
It's EXTRA humid here today too. I stepped inside the warehouse & was like NOPE. :lol: Went outside for a second, NOPE. Ugh. It's so sticky. 

Not to mention, my throat is dry today & hurting. :sad: Ugh...just can't wait to be all better.
@*Cherrij* ouch, sounds like that horse needs to learn some manners! Glad you didn't get seriously hurt. Kicks are no joke. 
@*carshon* glad you got the hay done!  I love the smell of fresh hay too. Nothing quite like it! :lol: The air is definitely miserable. I am so over it! 
@*JCnGrace* LOL I'm in!
@*cbar* awww camping will be fun, enjoy! & happy early birthday! :smile: That will be exciting. I think the horses will be OK, they'll probably just sunbathe & enjoy the time off. LOL. 
I hope you have a good lesson this afternoon with Amber!  Fingers crossed for a smooth ride! @Change the humidity better subside soon, for all of us!! AHHH!

I confess, I can't wait until I can fully yawn, & swallow without any discomfort. Get your tonsils out, they said...it'll be easy, they said. :lol: LOL. Every day some improvement. 
It's EXTRA EXTRA busy at work today, that's why I haven't been as active. Ugh. So much to catchup on still & now there's even more piling on. But at least my office mgr is back...she is still leaving, not sure when but I hope my boss hires a new person before she does because if not, well, I don't wanna be stuck doing it all until they start. 
But that's worse case.

I wish I could go swimming right now. LOL.


----------



## Cherrij

@cbar @Change @PoptartShop

Thanks for your concern!  I do take a lot of care of myself in these cases, and try to avoid such incidents as much as possible, and actually in all my horse life (20 years) I have only been kicked twice by my own horse, when I was a teenager, and now two more times by client horses... 

The mare seemed too sore. she plain out refused to stand and hold legs. she was resting them after a lot.. Of course, she needs manners too, but she also needs weight - she is kinda a rescue, where the previous owners didn't pay enough attention to her, her foal sucked her dry and now it's time to put the weight back on that poor 14 year old thing. And she was in a fancy stable, where most horses are ok, just the owner of the stable refused to take that extra step and even though the owners of the horse suck, take care of the horse!!!


----------



## Change

Our humidity has just jumped to 100% with a fair portion of it falling out of the sky. Of course, it's still 90F, so it doesn't actually make things feel any better. I'm just hoping it lasts more than 3 minutes!


----------



## JCnGrace

There ought to be a law against 70 year old men running around in bright blue boxer briefs and a forest green T-shirt. I'm thinking I should look into getting him declared mentally incompetent. I mean, who in their right mind would put those two colors together? LOL And he did not add shorts when he took the dog on his 4-wheeler run and that involves some time on the road!

@Cherrij, glad the kick didn't hurt you any worse than it did. 

@PoptartShop, is it taking you longer to heal because of the bleeding problem?

@cbar, fun plans for your birthday! I love to camp but it's been a while, I'm jealous. Happy Birthday!!!

@Change, we need to live closer to each other so we'd both have a riding buddy.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@carshon Awww, I am so happy to know that YaYa (love her name btw) is feeling so much better. She is in good hands  We actually have some horse vets around in this area, pitty that for teeth my vet is the best, trusting what BO said, or else I would call someone else, as I have such possibility of choice.
I hope the weather improves around there, so as you can ride and the horses don't feel so blah 

@Cherrij glad the belt took the impact! For your description I think the mare must be hurting somewhere and didn't act only out of disrespect, but anyway I hope her owner can figure it out and correct it. It's really nice that my mare stands perfect for the farrier / BO, but sometimes she will act like a fool to me, shifts weight and that's it. Nothing happens. Will not give me her hoof. I feel so embarassed when that happens and someone is around. There I am, hoof pick in my hand, asking and asking again, and the old lady making fun of me  Then someone else asks for it and she is like 'Yes Sir', lol!!
About the heat, well, appart from a few really hot days Summer is being so crappy around here this year! Lots of cold wind, clouds, rain, thunderstorms... 
Must be really nice to drive across Europe, tiring but fun! Never tried anything of the kind but with the right company should be great 

@cbar what a great idea to go camping in the mountains! Have fun and enjoy your day!  The horses will be fine, don't worry, and I hope the lesson with Amber was perfect 

@Change Maybe in a while when your grandaughter gets more used to riding she will want to make you company at Guntersvile Lake, don't loose hope!

@PoptartShop Slowly but steady improvement, that's the key. And I hope work slows down for you soon!!

@JCnGrace What a sight, huh? Lol!!


My blood pressure has been really low, I just feel like sleeping and so being stuck at work is not the best feeling ever... Well, back to it now


----------



## carshon

I confess we got the rain and storms they predicted. From 7pm last night to 6am this morning we have had 4 inches of rain and straight line winds. We did not suffer any major damage just some limbs down. And another hot and humid day is predicted today.

I must also confess - sometimes I just don't understand adults- daughters BF is 19 and graduated HS last year - started his own business and is doing pretty well. His Mom lost a lot of weight and has decided that she "got married too young and never got to have any fun" so she is out partying and acting like a fool. Her husband is depressed and not eating and just at a loss and her kids age 19 and 21 are in shock when their Mom does not come home at night or drunken texts or calls them. I understand marriages change over time but it is killing her kids (not to mention hubby) poor guy came over for dinner last night and fell asleep on our couch. We have a rule of no BF or GF's staying the night (my kids are 17 and 21) so we let him sleep until about 11 and he woke up on his own and went home. This kid is worried sick about both of his parents and trying to keep his business going. I would like to physically harm this woman for doing this to her family!


----------



## JCnGrace

@TuyaGirl, I often wonder how low is too low because I think mine is but the doc never seems to be concerned about it. 

@carshon, seems like some women go through a mid-life crisis although you hear about men doing it more. In a year's time I know two women who just up and left home so that they could go out and play which of course meant not only leaving their husband behind but the kids as well. Both have kids younger than your daughters BF.


----------



## PoptartShop

@Cherrij awww poor girly. :sad: I hope she feels better soon! @carshon that's a lot of rain!  Boooo. Wow, about the mom that's ridiculous. What does she think she's 21 again? That's no way to act. Sounds like a mid-life crisis for sure...I hope she gets her act together soon. Same with the husband. :sad: That's terrible. Plus the poor son having to deal with that! Ugh. Just too much!  Especially BOTH parents! 
@TuyaGirl I hope your blood pressure rises a bit soon and you get some good sleep. :sad: Hope you feel better girly! <3 It sucks having to work when you don't feel well.

I confess, I am also tired but leaving in 30mins to go to my follow-up dr's appt finally. :smile: Then...BACK TO WORK...I don't want to, would rather go straight home but I need the money & it's super busy, so I might as well finish the day out. Ugh.


----------



## Cherrij

@TuyaGirl - I know the low blood pressure.. mine always is too close together, need tea and coffee and sugar to keep me going! As long as the top bit doesnt go below 100 it's okish.. 

MY Boy sometimes also refuses to give a leg, or doesn't really want to give that left hind leg that we had issues last february when he had cut his pastern.. and hated me trying to keep the would clean and rebandaging it! 

I am exhausted after today - full day at restoring those windows, then a job interview in a stable, then picking up my BF and his collegue and driving them home.. was home at almost 9pm! :O Haven't seen my horse since tuesday morning! 

Some weather folks have made statistics, that up to now there have been only 2 days since 1. june that no rain has fallen. It has rained for all this time somewhere. we have had a few sunny days, but my pond is so full this summer.. creepy..


----------



## PoptartShop

Well, that was a fail.

I left work at 12, got to my appt around 12:45/50...& 5mins after I'm in the room waiting for the dr., the nurse tells me he will be 1-2hrs late. UH NO. So, back to work I went. I had to reschedule for 11:30 tomorrow. So annoying!

Work is extra busy.  Glad tomorrow is Friday though!


----------



## Change

I'm finished with my work for the day! Got a lot done. I love this working from home gig... I get so much more done without everyone sticking their head in my office to chat!

Too bad I have to go back in to the office starting Monday. I wonder if my boss will consider letting me work from home 2 days a week or a regular basis?


----------



## JCnGrace

Can't hurt to ask!


----------



## TuyaGirl

@PoptartShop oh, that's no fun!! Well, at least you got to leave work for a while...
@carshon my best friend's sister in law is like that. She got married very young, and two kids later she decided that she wanted to enjoy life and started to go out at night with young guys while silly husband stays with the kids at home. Still don't get why he won't ask for divorce. No one does. Sometimes we see her at nights out. My friend gets sick to her stomach.
@Cherrij even when my mare almost cut half her hoof off she was such a good girl standing on that leg so as the farrier could trimm the other hoof. It was actually a big concern to me thinking if she would fight, but thank goodness she never did. I made a thread back then, but I think I never showed in here, so I will attach a picture of how it looked like before it came off (she was fine, the hoof was dry underneath it, but got me worried sick)

Thanks on the kind words everyone! My blood pressure was 9.3 - 7.8 yesterday. Below 10 (or 100) I get sleepy, without strength and dizzy, like I am drunk. Every Summer I go through this, once I even had a sudden pressure drop while cantering, trust me it's no fun.
I confess I am very cranky today. As I said, this Summer weather is so crappy. While we had major thunderstorms up north that even ruined cultures, the South is on severe drought. No pool filling allowed or hosing cars. This is the region where most cattle breeders are located, and the ponds are drying. Tricky situation there.
We have a festival going on where there's surf, skimming and bodyboard competitions during the day and music during the night, all at the beach. I was planning to go there today, but the weather screwed it. Strong cold winds will ruin the weekend and the next days. Maybe I am getting old, but I don't feel like picking my winter jackets to go standing on freezing sand and then walk back home in the middle of the night next to the sea, which makes the cold feeling worst. Why? Why?... And tomorrow and Sunday will be worst. Yay, lucky me...


----------



## TuyaGirl

I confess I will never get why pictures come sideways if I don't edit them before... Sorry about that


----------



## PoptartShop

Awww @TuyaGirl I hope the weather gets better soon...I don't blame you, I wouldn't want to be outside in that crazy wind either. :sad: It sucks the darn weather had to ruin it, that would've been a fun day if it cooperated. Ugh.
I hope you feel better and your weekend goes better than this week has! 

I confess, it's gonna be like 94F here today (HUMIDITY IS CRAZY, AGAIN), bleh. I was gonna ride my friend's horse Trigger after work since I'm extra rusty, but I probably have to work late today. :sad: Plus it's a bit hot.
But starting Monday/Tuesday I'll be riding so I'm excited.  

I confess, I'm definitely calling my dr before I leave the office today, because I need to make sure he WILL be there. Ugh. Hoping my follow-up goes well, take 2 today! :lol:
Leaving around 10:45 then after my appt. yes, coming back to the office...ugh...it did feel good yesterday to get out but coming back is like UGH. LOL. Plus I stayed late.

BUT!!!!!!!!!!! 
After work yesterday I went to the hospital where I stayed (when I had my post-tonsillectomy hemorrhage yay) a few weeks ago, and I gave her a gift.  Some gourmet caramel popcorn & a nice coffee mug.  And a super nice card that says 'the best thing about the world is people like you' thanking her. She was SO nice! Gave me like 4 hugs LOL. She was such an awesome nurse. Really went above & beyond for me. 
Made me feel good making her day! :smile: So that was a good thing about yesterday!


----------



## JCnGrace

@TuyaGirl, that is one nasty looking hoof! Any idea how she did it? Sometimes it's amazing what they can heal up from. Hope your weather gets better soon. A little cold sounds good to me about right now though.


PoptartShop, what a nice thing you did for your nurse! I hear you on the heat & humidity. Hubby has been getting up early to get the morning chores done and I've been waiting until later in the evening to do mine. I still come in with my clothes drenched with sweat. The horses are miserable even standing in the barn.


----------



## Change

GAH! The heat and humidity!! Yesterday afternoon, my granddaughter was bored so she started shoveling manure. She took two loads (3 yd cart) out to the compost heap. Doesn't sound like much, except it was 93F with 60% humidity. I miss being young!! LOL. I don't think I could have managed a single load in those temps! She said she wants to get out there today and finish up - probably 2 more loads. If she doesn't, then I'm going to try to get out there early tomorrow while it might be in he high 70s. I'd also like to saddle one of the beasties and go for a ride. It's been over a month!

I'll confess I am SO glad it's Friday. By the time I logged off my work computer yesterday, I'd already logged 80 hours for the pay period, so any work I do today falls into the category of overtime. 

This weekend, the kids (Son and Granddaughter) are insisting we do something other than stay at home. Right now the options are a day at Guntersville State Park where they can go zip-lining (at $60 each!!) and swim in the lake (free), or a Tractor Pull. I may just hand my credit card to my son and wave as the kids leave. I get it. They're bored. But, by the same token, whether I'm working here at home or at the office, I'm still working and I want to do things at home, with my horses, on my weekends.


----------



## PoptartShop

@Change I think asking your boss wouldn't hurt at all!  Go for it! Also...working in your pj's is the bomb LOL I'm jealous. Seems like we are all suffering from the darn heat & humidity!  I hope you can ride and it cools down soon. LOL I'm only 25 & that would be enough to kill me. :rofl:
Ooooh, zip-lining would be fun! I'd be scared because I'm afraid of heights though. :lol: True, I'm sure you want to just relax and be at the house. See how you feel and if not, bam hand him the card. LOL.

I confess, I'm ALSO glad it's Friday. Today's my office mgr's last day...and no we still haven't gotten a new person yet (not to my knowledge anyway) so next week will be a little hectic for me again but I'll get through it. 
I'm also looking for a new job but shhhh. :lol: 
@JCnGrace it was the least I could do, she was great! I know, I'm sure they are miserable. Plus the flies too I'm sure. Ugh. I step outside & I'm like...AM I IN A SAUNA? LOL.

Just spoke to the rescue lady, and the other barn lady (I help out at two places now) and I am riding next week for sure.  Gonna try to get on a schedule, one day at the rescue, the next at the other barn, etc.  I'm excited though. And THIS time, I won't have to put it on 'hold' because well, I got my tonsils out already.

My dr. told me I am 25-30% healed (normal, esp. since I had the hemmorahge) I can resume normal activities (like riding!) but it'll take 1-2mos to FULLY heal...I can eat, gradually get into hot/sharp foods of course, but I am doing fine so that was good news.  It sure is a long recovery as an adult LOL.


----------



## Change

@PoptartShop - I'm glad the doctor gave you the okay for riding! Finally! Just no screaming, okay? LOL.


----------



## carshon

@Change - ask to work from home! I work from home and love it. This is the 2nd company that has allowed it. My first limited my days to 2 days per week but I found I was so much more productive.
@PoptartShop so glad you are healing and riding looks to be in your future

I confess I am dreaming of winter - I much prefer it to this humidity! We are expecting potential severe storms again this evening. I hope it breaks the cycle and we can get rid of this crazy humidity


----------



## PoptartShop

@Change LOL yes no screaming! :lol: 

@*carshon* thank you! 

I honestly hate winter LOL, I don't miss wearing tons of layers or freezing my butt off, but I totally hear you. Spring is my favorite...I don't mind summer too much but when THIS much heat/humidity comes into play I feel like death. LOL.

I mean, fall is just around the corner too so we'll get some cooler weather! 
I do sorta miss wearing hoodies. :lol:
The humidity is the worst part. 

Going into the 80F's next week so hopefully it cools down...my hair doesn't like the humidity at all this week!
I'm planning on laying at the pool ALL weekend (if it doesn't storm...supposed to tomorrow). Grrr.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@PoptartShop yay for getting back on the saddle next week!! I bet you miss it a lot!! And what a nice gesture towards the nurse, must have felt great to both of you  Enjoy the pool!
@Change as you worked from home, and a lot, I totally get that you just want to stick around and enjoy doing your things, which I hope includes riding. It's been a while, you don't want to look like me for sure 
@JCnGrace yes, I know how Tuya got the cut: it was a consequence of her pawing habit. BO was starting to feed the horses and as she got anxious she pawed at the stable door and got her hoof stuck on a metal panel. Luckily there was immediate help, the panel was removed (forever), but she went in shock, trembling all over, my poor girl :-( Hoof was bleeding (the cut was right below coronet band) and created a lot of pus the next days. She was treated daily but of course she was lame for a long time. After about 6 months the cut reached a point where it started to break (that's when I got so worried I could not sleep properly), I kept it clean and used anti bacterial spray so it could reach inside, and one day I was alone and it was so loose I grabbed the hoof knife, took a deep breath, and took it off. She was fine about it, the worst had passed already, but the whole experience was very hard on me. I still keep that piece of hoof  They sure can find ways to get hurt all over the place, right? 

I am bored to death home alone. My friends still went to the concert, and I know I will regret it, but it's so cold, and plus I am full of allergies today, my nose is killing me. Definately I would not be the best company and I don't want to get worst :-(
Bullfighting on the tv... Everything is against me. Can you please send me some of your heat? I have shorts and shirts waiting on the closet!! *grumpy*


----------



## JCnGrace

@TuyaGirl, is it winter where you are? We can add you to the list of people to go visit when we can't stand the heat and humidity anymore. LOL

@PoptartShop, lazing in a pool sounds pretty good about right now. My chance will be next weekend when us ladies are getting together for a girl's overnighter. The one whose house we're staying at has a pool so watch it rain next weekend.

@Change, yes send the kids off to play without you because I'm sure you're ready for some alone time. I love alone time!


I swear, Cutter is so rude when I get the hose out. He's the smallest of the bunch and low man on the totem pole but he'll barge into the other horses just so he can be the one standing under the spray. Is it wrong that I tell the others to bite or kick him when he does this? LOL


----------



## TuyaGirl

I cannot believe I lost my post!! I was redirected to the mobile version and it was gone.

Again... @JCnGrace Aww poor Cutter!! It's the only time he has the chance to be the boss. I bet the spray feels good on hot days  And does your other horses respond to your request to bite and kick? 
It's supposed to be Summer in here, but this year the weather is all messed up, so you can come anyway 

I am glad I didn't risk going out yesterday and getting sick, because I had a really great time today.
BO's daughter is more turned into driving horses lately, but as BO was out she opted for mounting her mare. I offered to join her on a trail ride (in hand walking in my case), as I know she would get bored walking in circles in the arena, and would be a good workout for Tuya and me. Plus it was crazy wind (the forecast was right) and I wanted to see how she was outside on a day like this. I was not disappointed. Tuya was a star!! Despite trying to grab a few bites along the trail, and getting distracted playing with some water puddles, she was very forward (we had to lead for a while), interested, (checking people's yards, saying hi to dogs...), and despite the other mare's shenanigans (trying to go back to the barn or randomly spooking, but nothing serious) she didn't bat an eye! And we passed by some scary monsters. She even walked through a huge plastic, almost like a tarp, that was occupying part of the road, when she could have avoided it. And again, when arriving to the barn, she didn't rush, actually started walking slower. I think that's a good sign.
Then the girl offered me her mare to ride, which I did at the trot and walk, it was good to get back on the saddle. She was a sweetie by asking me to do it. But now I am sore, especially my legs! But it's a good sore, doesn't take much to make me happy


----------



## JCnGrace

Well, it's 7:17 pm in my neck of the woods and I'm procrastinating going out to do my horse chores because it's still miserable out.


----------



## JCnGrace

LOL @TuyaGirl, we were posting at the same time. 

They'll raise a leg to him or swing their head towards him like they're going to bite but I think they've pretty much given up trying to discipline him because he'd rather take a beating than give in to them. He really, really wants to be the one in charge. LOL 

Sounds like you had good time today. Glad you finally got some horse time in.


----------



## JCnGrace

I was already a fan of Haribo Gummy Bears and then today I bought some of the sour ones and now I have another addiction.


----------



## Cherrij

I confess I am sad. 
My friend decided to sell both her horses. She says it's time for change. So eventually I will need to find another way to satisfy the needs of my horse - either board him somewhere or look into a pasture buddy. Maybe I will get a pony in the end


----------



## JCnGrace

@Cherrij, that sounds like a good enough reason to go horse shopping to me. The bad part is if your friend was also your riding buddy. When hubby quit riding I lost my motivation to ride too so that kinda sucks.


----------



## Change

Yesterday, it was 95F with a real feel around 100F. So, what do I do? I decide - around 2 pm, the hottest part of the day - to go pound in a few t-posts and create a 2-line wire gate across the lower drive. And then!! I grab the saws-all and the hedge-trimmer and start chopping up the tree that fell over in a storm awhile back. We have really bad and tenacious undergrowth and ivies, which make topping the tree a real challenge, but I managed to get through a good portion. The guys (Son and a friend) were using the chain saw to cut the tree free at the base - it had broken and split, but not severed completely. I hauled off a good portion of the top of the tree, so at least the drive is clear. By the time I quit, I could wring water out of my pony-tail!

This morning was just plain muggy, but at least now we're getting a little rain.


----------



## cbar

@PoptartShop, I'm so glad to hear that you'll be riding again this week. Can't wait to hear how it goes - and pictures of course  

Sounds like you & Tuya got a nice walk in @TuyaGirl. Glad she behaved herself and that you got to ride for a bit too. I hope your weather smartens up so you can enjoy some time outside. SOunds like it is either really hot/humid or cold/windy there. 
@Change, I don't blame you for wanting to spend time at home. I am the same way - I really enjoy my alone time (which can be hard for others to understand). Especially if I've been around people a lot, I really need some time alone. 
@JCnGrace, your upcoming ladies' night sounds fun. I hope it doesn't rain so you can enjoy some pool time! 

Camping this weekend was pretty good. The weather was off & on, but that happens in the mountains. Crazy that they are so close but I rarely ever make it there! My parents are managing a camp ground by the Banff National Park boundary, so we stayed there for a couple nights. Did a bit of hiking and fishing - b/f was mad b/c I caught a cuthroat Trout but threw it back in the water (I never keep what I catch).

The horses all looked fine when we got back - and I went and picked up Amber and brought her home. Tiger may have put on a few pounds since he was on grass 24/7 for the last 4 days...so I will have to start limiting him and trying to ride more.

Back to work tomorrow


----------



## JCnGrace

Me too @cbar! Got word this morning that one of the girls who said she couldn't come is going to be able to make it after all. There should be 6 of us all together. It's been several years since we've all gotten together like this so even if it rains we have plenty of catching up to do. We always have so much more talking to do when the men aren't present because then we can talk about past escapades from our wild and free days. LOL 

@Change, are you trying to give yourself heat exhaustion? As a loved member of my family I expect you to take better care of yourself than that! K too!


----------



## TuyaGirl

@JCnGrace Ahah, seems like they really gave up on the grumpy little man  And seems you will have a good time with your friends. I really enjoy an 'only girls night', because we get to talk more openly about whatever. The last girls night I had was fun! One of my friends (she is commited) ended the night with some australian guy asking her to marry him, lol!! He even was on his knees! (the beach of Supertubos attracts lots of all around the world surfers)

@Cherrij oh, that sucks!! But on the other hand it may be the push you needed to buy another horse / pony  I just hope that you still have company to ride

@Change I would have died doing such work under all that heat! I hope the temperatures and humidity drop so as you can ride your horses soon.

@cbar glad you had fun at the camping and that you found your horses ok! And a late :happy-birthday8:About getting back to work, bleh, don't even mention it!! :sad:


Yesterday I did nothing appart from mucking stalls and chatting with BO's son. If it is even possible the wind was blowing harder, so Tuya was left inside, as her eyes were really bad from the trail ride on Saturday.
The chat I had with the kid was really nice, he praised Tuya a lot, said that if he didn't know she was around 20 years old he would never guess, because she has a lot of life and brightness in her and overall looks great. He mentioned her coat and her amazingly 'clean' legs. About the poor topline he said for me not to worry too much about it, as he has seen much younger horses with awful sway backs. 
I told him how great she was outside and he said she probably missed it. And I think it too. Can't help to start riding her again!!


----------



## TuyaGirl

I was posting from work's laptop, the picture is on my phone, duh! I hope you can sort of see how red her eyes get everytime it gets too windy. Sometimes it looks like she is made of glass, she came to me like this already :-( She was chewing hay, hence the weird muscling on her face


----------



## Cherrij

If I would get the spot in the stable I love, I would have riding buddies, pasture buddies, trainers and loads of goodies in one spot. buuut... even though a horse is leaving there, they kinda don't want another one in its place. 

If I could afford a second horse, I would have bought one of my friend's horses..


----------



## PoptartShop

@*TuyaGirl* Awww I hope your allergies quit it soon- speaking of which, me too!! They were bugging me all weekend...sneezing, itchy eyes, just a mess! :sad:
Glad you got to ride and Tuya was really really good.  That is awesome! Glad you got to get back into the saddle too. I know that made you happy!  Tuya is definitely a star! So, it definitely worked in your favor not risking getting sick in the cold at the concert. :smile: I hope Tuya's eye gets better, poor girly! So much wind huh? 
@*Change* my oh my woman! I hope you drank tons of water & stayed hydrated in that heat...you are way braver than I am. LOL. :lol: I would've melted! 
@*JCnGrace* LOL about Cutter. Little brat wants the hose all to himself. :lol: Only time he can be in the lead! Bet it feels good though with all this darn humidity!
@*Cherrij* sorry to hear about your friend selling her horses. :sad: I'm sure it was a tough decision and it'll be hard not having them around.  But hmm...a pony doesn't seem so bad! :lol: 
@*cbar* aww that's good you had a nice camping trip!  You deserved it! That's awesome you caught a fish too! I always throw them back too. :lol: Glad the horses are doing well. Tiger probably had a nice grassy feast! LOL. 


I confess, my weekend was good. I went out to dinner with one of my girl friends and then saw a movie Friday. I wanted to see Baby Driver but it was sold out so we saw Girls Trip...which was hilarious! Needed a laugh.
Then Saturday swam all day, then had a few drinks with some friends at their place which was nice.  Yesterday, didn't really swim because it was on/off rain all day...bad storms. Went out to dinner with my parents & that's about it.

MONDAY...blehhhhhhhhhhhhh. Back to my healthy meal plan today & riding at the rescue TOMORROW. So excited!


----------



## carshon

I confess the weatherman did not lie - we had 6 inches of rain in about 7 hours on Friday (we had 4 inches of rain on Wednesday) there is massive flooding all around where I live. We got a few inches of rain in our basement but thankfully that is all. The 2 closest state parks we ride at are partially under water - I would imagine that they will be closed most of the remainder of the summer. A small tornado touched down 3 miles from where I live - thank goodness it is mostly fields around me and no one was hurt.

And the humidity has finally broke - at least for now. No riding for me this weekend

@tuyasgirl - so glad you got to ride. Our mare Gracie gets watery eyes too - must be allergies
@cbar Yeah for time away from home. Glad camping went well


----------



## k9kenai

I keep taking on too many housesitting/petsitting jobs (even though I should be concentrating on the upcoming school semester) so that I can make more money to pay off my Jeep (even though I keep spending it on dog and horse stuff...I don't even have a horse right now). My husband is starting to worry about me pushing myself too hard to do all this work (and that I'm spending the money on the wrong things lol)!


----------



## PoptartShop

@carshon whew, glad the basement didn't get flooded! That is a lot of rain. :O We got a lot of it yesterday & this morning, but it's sunny now.

Not too humid here either, which is perfect since I'm back in the saddle starting tomorrow since my dang tonsillectomy. 

My allergies are horrible though, sheesh. 
@k9kenai well petsitting is a fun way to earn money. I don't blame you for taking a lot on!  

I confess, super busy at work...I'm under so much pressure. Doing my office mgr's job, my job, & receptionist duties. Can't wait until the new office mgr starts on Thursday...it can't come soon enough. :sad:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Hola, everybody. :wave: Long time, no see. 

Not much new here in AZ. I now work at a local animal clinic as a receptionist. It's 2.5 miles from my house. Doesn't pay as much as I would like, but it's better than nothing. I enjoy it, too.

My son came to visit in May and got to ride Aires. First time Aires had been ridden in something like two years and he was a perfect gentleman. Of course, my best friend warmed him up before we tossed my son up there. My son did get bucked off but it wasn't anyone's fault. A couple were riding their horses down the road next to the arena and were hidden by a row of big evergreens. By the time Aires realized they were there, he spooked a little and started trotting, then picked up a canter. My son thought he was going to bolt through the fence (he wasn't), so he pulled back on the reins and the headstall came apart (stupid Chicago screws). Bit hit Aires' teeth, he planted his feet and hunched his shoulders, and my son went off over his shoulder. No one was hurt and my best friend worked Aires for a while longer after we fixed the headstall, so he didn't get out of work. 

Anyway, that's about it for around here.


----------



## SwissMiss

@TuyaGirl did you ever consider putting a fly mask on Tuya on windy days? This might help with her eye irritation from the wind (like I used to wear clear glasses when riding a bike - otherwise my eyes we red and swollen after...)


----------



## JCnGrace

@*SwissMiss* , I had the same thought for @*TuyaGirl* to try. 

@*DraftyAiresMum* , hola right back at ya girlfriend. Good to hear from you we've been wondering how you've been. Glad your son wasn't hurt and hope it doesn't cause him to be scared to get back on in the future. How cool is it that you're getting to work in an animal clinic? A job like that might entice me out of retirement! LOL

@*Cherrij* , those pesky finances have a habit of getting in the way. The boarding arrangement sounds like a good solution though.

@*PoptartShop* , awesome weekend! Our big highlight was going to the grocery store on Saturday. LOL 

@*carshon* , that sucks about the parks you can ride at being closed the rest of the year. Fall is my favorite ride and camp weather. I hope nothing in your basement got ruined. 

@*k9kenai* , pet sitting would be a fun job. Do you just do pets or farm animals too?


----------



## k9kenai

JCnGrace said:


> *k9kenai* , pet sitting would be a fun job. Do you just do pets or farm animals too?


I take care of dogs, cats, and horses and am usually willing to learn about any other animals they may have such as chickens, goats, etc. It pays pretty well but it does mean I am away from my own home and pets and it can be hard to manage schedules, especially if their animals have a specific schedule. For example, I take care of one dog who needs to be walked one mile three times a day which can be hard to fit in sometimes. But they pay me extra so it is worth it!


----------



## Cherrij

At the moment I am not sure I will convince that stable owner to take my horse in - even though I can help at the stable, give my horse for lessons, and all sorts of things. 

We are also looking for a new place to live, and even though our lifestyle fits a house, preferably a countryside house, we are willing to settle for a flat, if it has a yard then it's super! 

I will have to get rid of my chickens, I suppose - either our and dog and cat food, or give them to someone who wants them. 

I have issues with deciding what to do with my yard mutt - he has been living on a chain because he runs away from home and attacks forest animals and livestock (he killed my neighbours lamb and chases horses, and my chickens drive him nuts too), so not an easy one to rehome. he is friendly and all, good alarm to hear what is going on around the house.. but I cannot take him to a flat, and I am not sure he can live in the yard in the city as well! I am taking my westie and my cats with me thats for sure.

I have had fun this past week. 
Mother arrived on sunday and is staying for 3 weeks. has already blurted out to my brothers that the house will be sold. But we are looking for a new place no matter what, because I am fed up with the fact that I am to blame for everything, even though I work all day (ok, now from home) and still have duties to fulfill every evening.. so yea... fed up. 
The other fun part is that my old boss called me and offered me extra work  as in I left that workplace in march. now he calls me and asks me if I can do some stuff for him.. and I got a good price for my service. so yea, I am scratching the paint off some windows, and also polishing them and fixing some of the holes.. I love working like this. and definitely brings me money... 

And I almost fell of a chair yesterday - turns out the vet that took xrays of one of my clients feet, has suggested me as a good trimmer to someone else! :O I am like.. whoooot, are there no farriers anymore?


----------



## TuyaGirl

@PoptartShop sounds like you had good fun during the weekend! I hope the new employee comes soon so as you can relax a bit more. Doing different tasks at the same time can be so stressful. Ask me how I know...
@carshon glad the flooding didn't do much damage at your place. What's wrong with the weather?? As I recall I think I saw on tv that New Zealand was having trouble too, hope the flooding didn't hit @ShirtHotTeez area.
@DraftyAiresMum Hola girl!! Long time no see  So, so cool that you found a new job, you deserved it so much!! Plus it's animal related, great!! And being closer home at least you don't spent much in gas. Glad to know your son did not get hurt, it was an unfortunate event.
@k9kenai well that's a thing I sure would not mind doing, but in my corner of the World it's not a common practice, so I could never get a decent income out of it :-( I bet it's fun and pleasant
@SwissMiss (how are you? It's been quite a while as well) and @JCnGrace thank you for the suggestion. Unfortunately it was the first thing I did when I noticed she had the allergy issue. I went to the tack store and brought her a fly mask (it's the one with the ears and all). Tuya was ok with putting it on, but during the week I was told by BO's son that she was not coping well with it, and would bang her head everywhere, probably to get rid of it. There was a serious risk of her getting hurt for real, as she seemed not to get used to it, so I opted for quitting. Silly girl :-( It's terrible because she gets watery eyes and then all the flies decide to stand on the wet path the tear drops leave, poor girl :-(

On my way to work now, can't wait for next week when my vacation begins. This week will be torture!!


----------



## PoptartShop

@DraftyAiresMum yay, happy to see you pop in & post! :smile: I'm happy you have a new job & working surrounded by animals sounds super nice. 
I'm glad he didn't get hurt & Aires wasn't acting up considering he'd been off for 2 years! Things happen, plus I'm sure your son was like OMG WHAT IS HAPPENING! :lol: Aww! 
@TuyaGirl awww poor Tuya, I'm sure she's like what is on my face?? Get it offfff! Grrrr. I hope the flies go away soon. It's definitely brutal in this darn heat. :sad: Thank you, me too...Thursday can't come soon enough. I came in an hour early today to get some extra things done. Ugh. 
LOL same, except no vacation for me but this week is definitely torture! WE can do it though!
@Cherrij that sounds nice, some quality time with your mother! Getting a new place will be exciting as well. Although, the dog situation is tough. :sad: I hope someone can take him or something gets figured out. It sounds like he just needs to be away from the other animals. :lol: And extra work sounds good!  
@JCnGrace LOL the grocery store is fun. :lol: It makes me super hungry though, & sometimes I end up buying extra goodies that weren't on the list. 

I confess, I will be super busy at work again today. But, at least after work I am going to the rescue to exercise some horses.  Will take pictures for sure!  I will be super rusty, but oh well LOL at least I won't ever have to get my tonsils removed again. :rofl:


----------



## Tazzie

Sounds like a lot of you guys had some interesting weekends!

Glad to see you again @DraftyAiresMum! Missed you on here!!

Good luck @PoptartShop on riding the rescues! Woo!! I can't wait for pictures! Good luck with work too, blech! And yes, no more tonsils to worry about hahaha!
@TuyaGirl, poor Tuya. Shame she can't keep her fly mask on. They are super helpful. Poor girl! Any update about her teeth??

I know I've missed some and I'm sorry :lol: I scattered likes though!!

We went to Michigan for a mini vacation this past weekend. Rode a train with the kids, which Kaleb LOVED! Played on the sand dunes afterward with Nick's toy :lol: mom and dad learned how to drive it since they are taking it out with their friends this Friday. They are excited :lol:

Work has been brutal. The new girl is just not learning and has ZERO accountability. Told the girl in charge yesterday that it was her fault that stuff was wrong. Didn't matter it was stuff she claimed to know how to do AND had been shown multiple times by the girl in charge. We're all just VERY done with her. She did make a comment last week that has had us rolling though. The girl (who is Indian; yes, ethnicity is important here) told another guy in our lab (also Indian) if he was in the IT department. He is a PhD in our research lab. He was astounded and said "stereotype much?!" We've been lightly joking with him over it :lol: but we just can't believe she even asked that!!

I tried to ride Izzie last night but our dang saddle is still not right. I fully believe she forgot to reflock it after she adjusted it and shipped it back. It sits directly on her withers and by sitting too far back in the saddle I can get the front to lift off her withers. So the dang thing isn't balanced AT ALL. We gave up trying to pad it to make it work last night as she was getting frustrated but still trying. My trainer is good at adjusting with pads, so hoping she can get it balanced and secure to lesson in it tonight as we are supposed to be riding to music for my freestyle. I've contacted another saddle fitter and they are coming out tomorrow afternoon. PRAYING they can adjust it. I'm so beyond frustrated and stressed over it. I spent over $250 to have it fixed and I do not believe it was finished. So I'm LIVID.

So that's our update... small show on Saturday, then a show in Michigan two weeks from Saturday where I'm supposed to be showing and doing my freestyle. Pray they can get this saddle corrected so I'm not screwed.


----------



## JCnGrace

@Cherrij, awesome about your old job having you do some work and a vet recommending you for farrier work. That's two pats on the back and it sure feels good when it happens.

@TuyaGirl, before the invention of fly masks I used to put Vaseline (petroleum jelly in case you're not familiar with the brand name in your country) around their eyes to keep flies off so maybe you could try that. By keeping the flies away a goopy eye would clear up in a couple of days. Tuya might except that better than she did a fly mask.

@PoptartShop, I'm not a list person instead I wander the aisles and count on whatever it is I need to make it into my cart. Doesn't always work. LOL 

Have fun at the rescue tonight. Can't wait to read about your adventure!

@Tazzie, sorry about your saddle troubles, I'd be po'd too if I'd just spent that kind of money on having it fitted and then it didn't. 

Sounds like new girl needs to find a new job. Does your employer do a trial period?

Good luck on your upcoming shows!


----------



## cbar

@Tazzie, that sucks about the new girl not working out. And SUPER sucky about the saddle!! That is frustrating for sure & I would also be super angry. I hate feeling like I've wasted money on something and it isn't fixed right. Grrrr......
@TuyaGirl - good for you for taking vacation. Sounds like you need it!! Are you going away?? 
@PoptartShop, have fun tonight at the rescue. Can't wait to hear all about it! Have you had any updates on how Redz has been doing?? 

I had to pick up hay last night - man, my hay guy is cuuute! I also found out that he has a teenage son which kind of threw me. ****! haha. 

Didn't get up to much else. I didn't even unload the hay when I got home - that is my project for after work today. I also want to go riding tonight, but not sure I will have time as the grass needs cutting too. I also picked a $hit-ton of raspberries off my raspberry bushes and need to do something with them - was hoping to bake some muffins or something. Just not enough time to get it all done!


----------



## TuyaGirl

@Cherrij I missed your post, maybe we kind of posted at the same time? What a great compliment on your trimming skills, actually I only needed to check a couple pictures you posted to see how good it looks  I hope you can 1) find a new place to live where you still can keep your animals or 2) find them a good home, especially for the dog. People keep dogs chained in here all the time, and they adapt ok to live inside too, I guess. Speaking of it, I just HATE when people jump into conclusions (animal abuse, bla bla bla) without knowimg the reasons why some dogs are kept chained. BO has 2 dogs chained and 3 loose. Two of them will eat each other alive (and they're father and son) if both are loose. The other one will go for long walks, bringing the others with him, and some already got hurt getting hit by cars. They are well treated, have food, water and shelter, they are all rescues and they are happy. Sometimes I get into huge debates about this. Is it ideal? I guess not. It is dealing with what we have.
@PoptartShop I hope you have fun tonight at the rescue. Ever heard about Redz again?
@Tazzie yeah, the fly mask issue was bad. I saw Izzie has one, they look funny on them  And I am sorry you are having a saddle problem. That's a bummer! It's you with the saddle fit and me with the vet :-( 
Sounds like the weekend was full of funny activities, must have been great to forget about the stress about the new employee.
@JCnGrace it's called vaselina in here  And we do have it at the barn, BO's son is using it to help healing the arabian horse from a marking he has on his nose made by the halter. Thanks for the tip, I confess I never thought of it but sure makes sense 
@cbar lucky you, an eye catching guy!!  I am so unfortunate that not even in my dreams, lol!  About my vacation, well, my crappy work contract is of the kind if you don't work you don't earn a cent, and even though my boss is paying me like if I worked part-time (which is kinda nice given the circumstances), I must keep my finances under strict control and I will stay around. Which is not that bad, I have the beach to go and I will check on my mare everyday. Every single day  And that's almost priceless (I'm only with her twice a week most times). And muffins... I could eat a couple now!

Time to feed the blackbird now. Really got to get decent pictures of the sweet guy. Or girl  he is still lazy to eat by himself. Don't really know what to do...


----------



## JCnGrace

@cbar, I LOVE raspberries! They are even worth getting the seeds stuck in my teeth. LOL 

@TuyaGirl, one of my barn swallow nests only has one baby left alive. I don't know if the parents aren't taking good care of them or because they are cooking from being right under a metal roof although I have other nests in the same situation and those babies are fine. I have resisted interfering although it has crossed my mind. 

No confessions but I have a funny story about one of the barn cats. Ty is a huge (ok fat) orange tabby and is fat because he has somehow trained his barn mates to hunt for him. Jewel & George are trim and sleek and could use a little of the meat they bring back for Ty. Anyhow, when I open the walk through door on their barn there is a door sill and it's a 2X6 sitting on a cement block. Ty is laying on it and trying to scratch his back which he can't reach because of the blubber so I reached down to scratch it for him. It felt so good to him he got to squirming around and rolled right off the sill and landed on his back. If you've ever flipped a turtle on it's back then you know what Ty looked like trying to roll over. He was my comic relief today. LOL

At the other barn my solid paint mare looked like an appy. You could tell where she spent the day, which was right under one of those barn swallow nests that are full of healthy and obviously well fed babies. LOL


----------



## Cherrij

@TuyaGirl 
Exactly. Many people don't understand it. I took this dog from a shelter when he was 18 months. He has not been easy. May father and brother didn't train him at all, I was away on uni (the dog was meant to be family dog together with the old female we had, to stop her from running away - to have company). 
Now I have taught him to respect me, listen to me, return home when I call, but I cannot be sure that I can control him free. 

The chain is longer than the law states, so he actually has better conditions than half the other dogs.. and even more.. he is raw fed, so he thrives! 


@JCnGrace 
Those birdies are fun - the stable I interviewed at has them too, and can't choose are they cute or annoying. It's all good until you take a horse out for a client and it turns out it has been pooped on the other side and the client thinks you didn't clean it, but the poop happened while you walked out of the stable or the 2 minutes the horse was in the stall!


----------



## PoptartShop

@Tazzie thank you!  Michigan sounds like it was a fun time. Kaleb is so adorable. Omg the new toy must have been a blast! LOL. :lol: I totally feel your pain with work being brutal. It has been for me too. Ugh. :sad: Just 2 more days right? The new girl better get it together. Seriously, that's so frustrating. 

Speaking of new girl...my boss hired someone who has NO TECHNICAL EXPERIENCE. WHY? WHY OH WHY? She starts tomorrow for the office mgr position...WHY????????????????? I can't deal...I feel like he just wants someone he can boss around. He knew her before that's why he hired her, instead of looking at ACTUAL QUALIFYING resumes...of course. :icon_rolleyes: I'm over it. Continuing my job search though for a law firm. 

AND...if he expects me to help train her (which I am not good at, because I am not an office mgr! I know the basics and how to do billing/payroll but other than that...nope) he will have a talking to with me about compensation because I'm not adding anything else to my already stressful position. 

Anyway! The rescue was GREAT last night. <3 I rode Camden again! To refresh your memories, he's a 7yr old OTTB bay gelding. He is so sweet, and so calm. He just needs consistency. He was feeling lazy yesterday and was a little stiff, but we worked through it. I am riding him again tomorrow. :smile: Here's some pictures! After LOTS AND LOTS of grooming power of course. He was so muddy LOL.

Tonight I'm going to the other place to groom 3 of the horses.  So that'll be fun. Not riding, the lady I'm helping can't get there until Fri but that's fine with me. I'm excited to bond & groom, plus I am a bit sore from last night since I haven't ridden in a month!

AS FAR AS REDZ EVERYONE - sadly, I have no idea. My friend switched barns this past weekend (she's actually at the other place I go to now! which is awesome) so I definitely won't be back to that barn...no idea how he's doing...although my friend did say last week he looked mopey and when his owner tried to take him out he was like fighting with her. :lol: So sad. I miss him all the time. :sad: But it is what it is...ugh. I will never forget him that's for sure. <3
OMG eye candy @cbar??? Send him my way LOL! I have yet to see a cute hay guy. 
@JCnGrace true, lists can be a pain but I feel like if I don't use them I'll forget stuff! LOL that's so cute about the barn cat! That's so adorable!!
@TuyaGirl take some pictures of the blackbird please! 

Camden:


----------



## JCnGrace

@PoptartShop, definitely stand up for yourself at work! Glad you enjoyed your ride. 



Coming off an adrenaline high so I need a nap. Sis called and said mom was on her way to the hospital and they thought she had a stroke. While waiting for sis to get to the hospital and call with more detail, I called hubby in from weed eating, jumped in the shower to get ready to head up there. Get the call back...false alarm. Mom and her friend was shopping at the mall and she had one of her feinting spells. I'm sure it scared her friend to death but mom has passed out every once in a while since I was young. 

If I had to speculate, mom took off to go shopping without eating breakfast and hadn't had lunch yet. We get on her, her doctor gets on her but she doesn't listen to any of us about the fact that she needs to eat and get hydrated before she goes out running around. Stubborn old woman. LOL They're going to do a CT scan to make sure but she's lucid and griping about the tests they want to run so back to her normal self.


----------



## SwissMiss

Had to laugh about the appy-pattern created by barn swallows....
We get more generous-sized patterns, as egrets tend to hang out/ride on our horse's backs


----------



## JCnGrace

Just talked to mom and the phone and all of her tests came back ok and they're releasing her. Tried to talk her into letting me come and pick her up to stay with us a few days. No luck with that, she has "things" to do so she's not going to let this episode slow her down any. LOL

@SwissMiss, you get pintos instead of appys, huh?


----------



## cbar

@JCnGrace, glad to hear your mom is ok. That is a scare!!! How far away does she live from you?? 

@PoptartShop, love the pics of Camden - are the horses you are riding all up for adoption/rehoming? That's too bad you don't get to ride tonight, but grooming horses can be kind of therapeutic. And i really hope you don't have to train the new person. Good luck on the job search - hopefully something will pan out for you in the near future!

@TuyaGirl, time away from work is always good hey? I take 'staycations' too - I can't really afford to go anywhere for an extended amount of time either. I still have some time to use up and will probably just stay close to home as well. At least you will get to spend some quality time with your mare! That's always a bonus! 


It is another hot day here today - last night I went for a pretty chill ride on Tiger, and may do the same tonight. I wanted to cut the grass, but b/f is being a complete tool these days; I hate when grown men act like babies. I am really hoping he gets called to work out of town - I need the break!! 

@JCnGrace, if you weren't so far away I'd invite you to come eat/pick as many raspberries as you wanted. I didn't get a chance to make muffins, but did have some in my sangria last night. LOL


----------



## JCnGrace

@cbar, she lives about 80 miles away but it takes 2 hours to get there. Not so far I can't go when needed but far enough that I don't visit on a weekly basis. 

When we bought this farm I found one raspberry patch on the place and it was right behind the barn, had very good ones too! I could have killed hubby the day he came in and said that he'd finally sprayed the sticker bushes behind the barn. We have lots of blackberry bushes but I just don't like them near as well.


One last mom story but it's funny so have to share it. If you all remember after she was so bad on our trip last year sis and I decided we weren't going to take her on any more overnighters. One of our other siblings must have clued her in or she figured it out for herself because there was no talk of a trip this year so she decided to take matters into her own hands. She called me earlier in the week and said sis wanted to go and called sis a couple of weeks ago and said that I wanted to go. LOL Dumb sis and I just figured out what she up to when we were talking today. Cagey thing!


----------



## TuyaGirl

SwissMiss said:


> Had to laugh about the appy-pattern created by barn swallows....
> We get more generous-sized patterns, as egrets tend to hang out/ride on our horse's backs


I had to laugh too imagining it  I hope that one day I will be holding my phone when an egret decides to stand on a horse. That would be a good picture. Pigeons go inside the barn sometimes, they make a mess! BO had to find a way to prevent them from nesting in there by blocking some holes on the old ceiling, but when there was babies in there some would like to spend time on top of horses 
@JCnGrace I love swallows, we have them too, although they don't nest at the barn. I keep thinking when will one commit suicide on my car, they fly so near by it's insane!! 
I am glad your mother is ok and was just a false alarm. That must have been such a scary situation! Yes, oldies can be stubborn. My father is the best proof of it that ever existed *sigh*
@Cherrij sounds you've come a long way with the dog. I really do hope you can keep him - I have a soft spot for all animals 
@cbar I hope bf gets better. Or that you can have a break, being single I am not the best person to say it, but sometimes a little break is good. And good you hopped on Tiger for a ride, that's good for stress  Btw could you send me some of your sangria? I love it!! 
@PoptartShop Aww Camdem is so handsome. I like his expression  So good you had fun, I bet you missed it! And maybe the new employee will be a fast learner? Don't stress out too much until you see how things really go. About Redz, well, it is what it is, nothing to do with it, think you will ever see him again? Really sucks things had to end like this :-(
And because ask and you shall receive here's the grown up baby. Tried to take a picture holding him, but found out he is affraid of my phone. And he is not affraid of anything, including of the cat. Silly birdie  Still won't eat by himself, we're reducing his meals so as he can try harder, just too lazy...


----------



## cbar

@JCnGrace, your mom sounds like such a tough ol' bird! Gotta love that! 

Well, b/f finally stopped acting like a baby and we got all the grass cut last night. So that is a relief - we have so much of it that to cut it by myself usually takes almost 2.5 hours or more. But we have 2 riding mowers so got it done in just over an hour. Although, he IS actually leaving for an out of town job today - but it is only for a day or two. I will take it though!! 

Well, I screwed up today - I was supposed to be in Calgary to work (I work from home 3 days and in the office 2 days). Well, I slept in and now i have to go tomorrow which really sucks. I despise going in on a Friday - and normally I have riding lesson, but at least it was already cancelled. Boo-urns. And I hate when I can't make it in b/c it looks really bad. Need to get a better alarm system!!!
@TuyaGirl, you can come to Canada and have sangria with me any time you like!!! hahaha....OR I will save my pennies and come there  I am cheap so just buy the giant Costco bottle of Sangria. It's so friggin good - and actually has a pretty decent alcohol content. For $12 you can't go wrong!!! That bird is so pretty - is the plan to release it back to the wild, or it likely wouldn't survive hey???


----------



## Change

I confess I have absolutely NOTHING to confess. 

Working from home again today - but have logged off for a few hours to try to get some work done around the yard/property -- like mowing! :-(. I have to be back on at 3:30 for a meeting, though. :-( :-(

Weather continues miserably hot and humid. It rains or drizzles before dawn which is good for the grass, but as the day heats up into the 90s the moisture just makes the air thick! Bleah. Nothing for it, though. The work needs doing.
@cbar - my hay guy is my age, and I'm sorry - 60 year old farmers are rarely good looking! LOL
@TuyaGirl - that's a big baby! Do you know what kind of bird it is? 
@JCnGrace - too funny on fat-cat Ty! As for Mom, well.... we old stubborn broads can be difficult. LOL. I do wish she'd pay more attention and keep her blood sugar at the proper level!

This morning, Son and I were sitting on the front porch drinking coffee. Both horses decided to come over to the fence across the driveway from us and hang their heads over. It was so cute. Son had his phone with him and got some really adorable pictures. I'll have to see if I can download them. 

Last night I finally found Tango's tickle-itchy spot right in the center of his back, behind the withers. He tried to "groom" me and got popped, so settled for nibbling on Cally's neck. She tolerated it for a bit, then laid her ears flat and bared her teeth. I kept scratching, so he had to settle for wobble-lips! It was soooo cute. Tango also likes having the insides of his ears scratched - he'll even lean into that!! Cally's spot is from her chest up her neck. I scratch her there and she goes giraffe, but in a good way - wobble-libs and all!

I'm thinking, if I have any energy left this afternoon, that I am going to saddle up and go for a ride - heat be damned. I may not go far, but I haven't been in the saddle for over a month! Farrier comes today at 5, so maybe after she's done. I would love to take each of them out for at least a 3 mile spin. They need it.


----------



## carshon

I confess I am having a miserable day at work. Sometimes I hate programmers (especially smug ones) now my client is raking me over the coals for something I cannot control. Can't wait for today to be over!


----------



## Cherrij

TuyaGirl said:


> I had to laugh too imagining it  I hope that one day I will be holding my phone when an egret decides to stand on a horse. That would be a good picture. Pigeons go inside the barn sometimes, they make a mess! BO had to find a way to prevent them from nesting in there by blocking some holes on the old ceiling, but when there was babies in there some would like to spend time on top of horses
> 
> @JCnGrace I love swallows, we have them too, although they don't nest at the barn. I keep thinking when will one commit suicide on my car, they fly so near by it's insane!!
> I am glad your mother is ok and was just a false alarm. That must have been such a scary situation! Yes, oldies can be stubborn. My father is the best proof of it that ever existed *sigh*
> 
> @Cherrij sounds you've come a long way with the dog. I really do hope you can keep him - I have a soft spot for all animals
> 
> @cbar I hope bf gets better. Or that you can have a break, being single I am not the best person to say it, but sometimes a little break is good. And good you hopped on Tiger for a ride, that's good for stress  Btw could you send me some of your sangria? I love it!!
> 
> @PoptartShop Aww Camdem is so handsome. I like his expression  So good you had fun, I bet you missed it! And maybe the new employee will be a fast learner? Don't stress out too much until you see how things really go. About Redz, well, it is what it is, nothing to do with it, think you will ever see him again? Really sucks things had to end like this :-(
> And because ask and you shall receive here's the grown up baby. Tried to take a picture holding him, but found out he is affraid of my phone. And he is not affraid of anything, including of the cat. Silly birdie  Still won't eat by himself, we're reducing his meals so as he can try harder, just too lazy...


Awww that cute bird!!!! 

I have a soft spot for animals too. that is why I have a one eyed horse, 1 mutt from a shelter, westie from the vets office on the day it was to be put down, a stray cat, and a kitten from a negligent owner. and 9 old egg factory chicks. And I barely can afford it and any entertainment or goods for myself.


----------



## Change

I just finished mowing the backyard - about 1/2 acre of 12"+ grass and weeds the horses won't eat. I'm covered with clippings. It's 90F out. Am I nuts???


----------



## JCnGrace

Change said:


> I just finished mowing the backyard - about 1/2 acre of 12"+ grass and weeds the horses won't eat. I'm covered with clippings. It's 90F out. Am I nuts???


Yes! LOL Not really but you asked so I couldn't resist. Sometimes ya gotta do what ya gotta do. I head to the barn everyday usually somewhere between 4 & 5 pm to clean up after 8 horses who make a total pig sty out of their barn every day except in the winter. By the time I come back in the house there's about as much poop and pee on me as there was on the floor then you add the sweat and yes I sweat while doing chores not the more lady like perspire. LOL

@cbar, she is a tough old bird but she's also starting to get very childish. Hey if that's the only bad way I act when I'm 87 then I'll take it, things could be a lot worse with her. 

I used to be bad about sleeping through my alarm that only played music no matter how loud I turned it up. Now I have one that sounds like the back up alarm on a vehicle and it starts off fairly quiet and keeps getting louder. That annoying sound wakes me up pretty darn quick.

@carshon, by now your workday is over and I hope you have a better one tomorrow.

@Cherrij, the animals themselves make it worth being animal poor though, don't they?


----------



## Crazy4horses2

I always seem to be used for horses. First it was a non profit riding lesson 13 acre ranch that had 32 horses in small stalls. Some without cover some had 2 horses in it :'-( 

My daughter and I would be there from 8 in the morning till 3 in the afternoon 3 days a week. We would clean out at least 3 stalls feed the horses beet pulp and water them. Then she would only get a 15 minute lesson. While I was giving lessons i'd be on my feet the entire time while the other "teachers" would take off on the horses grr! 

After an incident where one of the lesson horses reared on me and almost broke my neck, back and gave me a slight concussion they told me that she did rear but didn't explain how well apparently she did a bounce before she went full up and she nailed me right in the jaw heard a loud crack everything went dark (I was seeing tweet tweet lol) and I fell onto the ground like a sack of potatoes and heard another loud crack.

I got back up after everything cleared grabbed her by her halter made her look at me and said don't do that again! and the owner still wanted to use her for lessons so I got back on but he put children that had never even touched a horse before on her! I decided to call it quits over there. The teens (other teachers or as the owner called us leaders) ruled the place the horses were poorly taken care of and dangerous.

The second time was when my aunt moved down from North Dakota after living there for 20+ years she had 2 older horses mares ( in their 20ies) and a poa/qh mix that needed to be trained. Well one of the mares was too far gone to stay on the property she needed a dry lot and special supplements so they sold her. The other mare I had started working with just on ground work then we got the poa/qh mix.

She did one day of ground work with him to see what he could do then told me I took over finished his ground work and broke him to the saddle when she sold him she told the buyer that she did the ground work and I just did the riding?!?! Then I started back up on the mare got her to where she was moving off leg pressure almost spinning for me I had her in pretty much the most mild bit you could have on a horse and my aunt was going around telling people that she guided me through her training! Every time I couldn't figure something out I would go home and look it up and when I would go back I would tell my aunt and she would tell me well I thought i would let you to figure it out on your own. 

I know it sounds petty but if you rode any of her horses you would understand her one mare that she trained can only be haltered, bridled, saddled, mounted, and dismounted from one side ONLY she almost dragged me because I HAD to get off on the side she didn't like and she tried to take off my boot got caught but luckily she stopped then when I went to get back on and this was on the side she is used to being mounted from she tried to walk out from under me I wound up sitting behind the saddle! 

Her gelding that she claimed that was kid safe went into a full out bronc with my daughter on him luckily my daughter learned to ride without stirrups and has amazing balance and I wasn't too far away I took off on the horse I was riding at a full run to her and he stopped as soon as I got there and I ponied him back to the trailer later I found out that this so called kid safe horse broke my uncles arm not even a year before my daughter rode him!! That was when I called it quits over there my aunt lied to me about too many things and put my daughter in grave danger I was done!

The last time was another family member she used me just to be around my horse. She perfectly stated to me that she is upset that I have a horse and she doesn't and she wished she never moved back home and stayed up where they lived just so she could have horses again pretty much she would prefer horses over family. She's only been without horses for maybe 2 years. I didn't own my first horse until 2013 but I didn't even have him a year and was only able to ride him once. then I was able to get my new horse this year before that it was always someone elses horses ALWAYS.

My rant is over....


----------



## TuyaGirl

@cbar I wish I could go to Canada, but as I referred my finances are quite tight :-( But you are welcome to come here anytime you want  I have a spare room. And you can bring the sangria anyway!
I hate to fall asleep, I have the nasty habit of pressing the snooze button too many times, and sometimes I think I pressed it once more but I turned off the alarm. Then you should see me run like a crazy chicken around the house 
I plan on setting the bird free. They're very smart, so I hope he survives, plus he's not the smallest bird and I don't want to lock him on a cage. Yesterday he tried to eat alone for the first time, so that's a plus.
@Change well I searched the internet and the translation points to blackbird on a few websites. It's (surprise! Lol!) a black bird, males have an orange beak and the females are more greyish. They sing very well and are very smart. This fellow came to me with baby feathers still, but as they are considerably 'big', his tail grew up and he is starting to look like an adult, although he still opens his beak to ask for food all the time. 
I only found out Tuya's favourite scratching spot lately (I think I told you in here), and it's been 7 years since I have her. Although she won't mind much, you can tell she is not a fan of lots of petting, but under her cheeks / jaw it's a different matter. She will stretch her neck and look all satisfied 
I hope you went to a small ride after the hard work.
@Cherrij you're my kind of people! I have a blind cat caught on the street only about a month old (he's 18 years old now), a cat also brought as a baby, very sick (cat flu), that has lots of urinary problems that cost me an eye and an arm, since special food to vet appointments, and my horse, for whom I don't pay as much for boarding as I would somewhere else (private farm and possibility of BO use her for lessons / renting to trail rides), but for my crappy income it's still hard on me. But I would not change anything (except my job that I hate). Awww you have a one eyed horse  BO once had a cremello mare that only had one eye too. Well she had both, but one was all blind and tiny. I loved her for being 'special', and I used to spend a lot of time with her, as she was very suspicious of people. She had come from the gipsyes or from a killing lot (can't recall), so God knows what she had been through. She was then sold to be a broodmare. And then was Dollar, the agressive horse that turned out to be blind on one eye. He broke my heart, had the most concerned look on him. Everyone failed with him, BO tried but he was too far gone. Sometimes I still think if he is still alive :-( 

I confess it's early morning and I feel like my english is falling on me, lol! I slept poorly tonight, so glad it's Friday


----------



## TuyaGirl

I told you!! Failing on me, not falling!! Oh well...


----------



## 6gun Kid

I confess, I am in a watching the world burn kind of mood today!


----------



## PoptartShop

I confess, I am VERY stressed out.
New girl started yesterday (new office mgr) and she SUCKS. Has no experience, not sure why he even hired her but whatever...& yesterday she said she was running to grab food real quick, right up the street- didn't come back for 1.5hrs.
Did my boss care? Nope. But god forbid I'm 5mins late because of traffic (I commute).

Today no show, no call. My boss didn't even let me know, she had a dr's appt this morning so she will be in later.
I'm honestly hoping she doesn't come in at ALL- she didn't do anything yesterday. I tried to show her some stuff, but I'm also extra busy with my OWN work.

Just frustrating.
But at least it's Friday...

I will catchup with you all in a little, have to get tons of work done. 

I went to the rescue last night & rode Camden again, he is such a sweetheart. <3 Will post pictures in a few!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

PoptartShop said:


> I confess, I am VERY stressed out.
> New girl started yesterday (new office mgr) and she SUCKS. Has no experience, not sure why he even hired her but whatever...& yesterday she said she was running to grab food real quick, right up the street- didn't come back for 1.5hrs.
> Did my boss care? Nope. But god forbid I'm 5mins late because of traffic (I commute).
> 
> Today no show, no call. My boss didn't even let me know, she had a dr's appt this morning so she will be in later.
> I'm honestly hoping she doesn't come in at ALL- she didn't do anything yesterday. I tried to show her some stuff, but I'm also extra busy with my OWN work.
> 
> Just frustrating.
> But at least it's Friday...
> 
> I will catchup with you all in a little, have to get tons of work done.
> 
> I went to the rescue last night & rode Camden again, he is such a sweetheart. <3 Will post pictures in a few!


That completely sucks that the new girl is a pain! Glad you got to ride again!!


I confess it's going to be a long few months with work/placement and waiting for these foals to be born they're taking their sweet time!!


----------



## JCnGrace

Crazy4horses2 said:


> I always seem to be used for horses. First it was a non profit riding lesson 13 acre ranch that had 32 horses in small stalls. Some without cover some had 2 horses in it :'-(
> 
> My daughter and I would be there from 8 in the morning till 3 in the afternoon 3 days a week. We would clean out at least 3 stalls feed the horses beet pulp and water them. Then she would only get a 15 minute lesson. While I was giving lessons i'd be on my feet the entire time while the other "teachers" would take off on the horses grr!
> 
> After an incident where one of the lesson horses reared on me and almost broke my neck, back and gave me a slight concussion they told me that she did rear but didn't explain how well apparently she did a bounce before she went full up and she nailed me right in the jaw heard a loud crack everything went dark (I was seeing tweet tweet lol) and I fell onto the ground like a sack of potatoes and heard another loud crack.
> 
> I got back up after everything cleared grabbed her by her halter made her look at me and said don't do that again! and the owner still wanted to use her for lessons so I got back on but he put children that had never even touched a horse before on her! I decided to call it quits over there. The teens (other teachers or as the owner called us leaders) ruled the place the horses were poorly taken care of and dangerous.
> 
> The second time was when my aunt moved down from North Dakota after living there for 20+ years she had 2 older horses mares ( in their 20ies) and a poa/qh mix that needed to be trained. Well one of the mares was too far gone to stay on the property she needed a dry lot and special supplements so they sold her. The other mare I had started working with just on ground work then we got the poa/qh mix.
> 
> She did one day of ground work with him to see what he could do then told me I took over finished his ground work and broke him to the saddle when she sold him she told the buyer that she did the ground work and I just did the riding?!?! Then I started back up on the mare got her to where she was moving off leg pressure almost spinning for me I had her in pretty much the most mild bit you could have on a horse and my aunt was going around telling people that she guided me through her training! Every time I couldn't figure something out I would go home and look it up and when I would go back I would tell my aunt and she would tell me well I thought i would let you to figure it out on your own.
> 
> I know it sounds petty but if you rode any of her horses you would understand her one mare that she trained can only be haltered, bridled, saddled, mounted, and dismounted from one side ONLY she almost dragged me because I HAD to get off on the side she didn't like and she tried to take off my boot got caught but luckily she stopped then when I went to get back on and this was on the side she is used to being mounted from she tried to walk out from under me I wound up sitting behind the saddle!
> 
> Her gelding that she claimed that was kid safe went into a full out bronc with my daughter on him luckily my daughter learned to ride without stirrups and has amazing balance and I wasn't too far away I took off on the horse I was riding at a full run to her and he stopped as soon as I got there and I ponied him back to the trailer later I found out that this so called kid safe horse broke my uncles arm not even a year before my daughter rode him!! That was when I called it quits over there my aunt lied to me about too many things and put my daughter in grave danger I was done!
> 
> The last time was another family member she used me just to be around my horse. She perfectly stated to me that she is upset that I have a horse and she doesn't and she wished she never moved back home and stayed up where they lived just so she could have horses again pretty much she would prefer horses over family. She's only been without horses for maybe 2 years. I didn't own my first horse until 2013 but I didn't even have him a year and was only able to ride him once. then I was able to get my new horse this year before that it was always someone elses horses ALWAYS.
> 
> My rant is over....


 
My like is for the fact that you now have your own horse so can quit being used and fibbed to by other people. 

@TuyaGirl, I hand raised an orphaned raccoon one time and when he got old enough turned him loose. He hung around for about 6 months and then took off on his own. About a year later he came back and hung out in the garage for a day and then took off again never to be seen since. He looked good so was doing very well taking care of himself. Your bird will probably be about the same way so once you turn it loose you may want to leave some food sitting out where it will be able to get to it.

@Rainaisabelle, those pesky broodmares like to keep us in suspense as long as they can. Can't wait to hear about them hitting the ground. Good luck with the job placement!

@PoptartShop, hang in there and hopefully you'll find a new job soon!


----------



## carshon

I confess I played a little hooky this morning and talked Hubby and Daugter into going horse back riding. My day was horrible yesterday and ended after 11 hours and a lot of back and forth trying to make an angry client not so angry. We had a superb ride with lots of gaiting and laughing. The weather has turned from 90 and humid to high 70's and sunny! I feel revived. 

This is one of the perks of working from home! No one at the office even noticed I was gone!


----------



## PoptartShop

Time to play catchup. 
Sorry if I missed anyone!! Crazy day here.
@*carshon* I SO envy you today. LOL. That sounds like a great little escape.  I'm glad you got to have a fun ride and relieve some of that stress from work!
@*Change* you & working in the darn crazy heat. You better stay hydrated. Water, water, water is your best friend!  You are a bit crazy but in a good way so that's OK LOL! At least you are getting things done.
@*TuyaGirl* I didn't sleep so good last night either, let's hope we get some good sleep tonight...& happy Friday to you too, thank GOSH it's here right?! 
@*6gun Kid* I know the feeling.
@*JCnGrace* thank you. I am looking every day! :smile: Something will come along eventually. Like, once my office mgr left (the last one) things are just gonna be nuts here, no organization, no nothing...especially cause this new person is just a bimbo. :icon_rolleyes: It's a shame. 
@*Rainaisabelle* thank you. Ugh. It's definitely tough!

UGH. Work has been so crappy today...the new girl came back from her dr's appt at 11:45. Then, come 12:45 she's like 'I'm leaving for the day' (MIND YOU IT'S HER 2ND DAY) and says 'I have to get my baby' ...she came back here at 3pm to wait for my boss to talk to him but he is gone for the day.

So, I'm knee deep in work...why are you here? Who is the office mgr here??? Like I am doing enough.

My boss is on vaca ALL WEEK NEXT WEEK...so this shall be fun... :icon_rolleyes: Just a disaster hiring her, knew it would be. She has no experience and apparently zero work ethic. Great job to my boss...not.

Sorry for all the venting...just super busy, barely even had a chance to check the forum today. :sad:



Here's a few pictures from last night on Camden at the rescue. <3 He was so good. Even let him sniff some tires, he was like what are those big things?! :lol: Such a good boy.

It's gonna rain all weekend (well not Sunday at least) so I won't ride until then or next week, but tonight I am gonna hang around at the other place anyway. 

I hope everyone has a good weekend!!!


----------



## cbar

Happy Friday everyone! My day has been busy just b/c I had to be in the city...but things at work are s-l-o-w. SO the day kinda dragged by. Glad to finally be able to relax now that is' 9:30 at night. Havin' my dinner and a beer  
@TuyaGirl, blackbirds are pretty smart so I'm sure your baby will be OK once he's released. I remember a kid at school who raised a crow...and that crow would follow him everywhere. It was technically wild though, but just chose to stick around. And YES, if I ever have enough airmiles I will definitely fly your way!  
@carshon, good job on playing hookie. Sometimes you gotta do what you gotta do!! 

@PoptartShop, that majorly sucks about the new office manager. HOpefully she gets canned so they can hire someone decent. OR, you will get a new position and it won't be your problem anyway. I used to work at a place that had lot of people with poor work ethic and it really dragged everyone down. Hang in there - things have to get better!! And nice pics of Camden BTW. So glad you are riding again! 

Sounds like I might be heading out for a trail ride tomorrow. Hopefully not too early in the am as I'd really, really, really like to sleep in a bit. And I would take pics but I busted my camera last weekend when we were camping. Apparently if it's not working properly the solution isn't to pound on it. That just makes things worse. Oops.


----------



## JCnGrace

I confess that it is impossible for me to pack lightly. For an overnight stay at my friend's house I have one overnight bag with clothes & toiletries, one large tote with bedclothes, smaller tote for swim suit & beach towels, and then tomorrow I'll be packing a cooler plus maybe another bag for food & drinks and I need to gather up a sack of books to take to her. Good thing I drive a truck. LOL


----------



## avjudge

Ooh, I finally have a confession! I confess, I'm just _too_ soft-hearted. I noticed our cat was hanging out in one corner of the screened porch and I went over & there in a 5-gallon bucket was a mouse who'd fallen in & been trapped. It still seemed quite healthy though from the amount of droppings it had been there a little while. 

So what did I do? I carried the bucket almost a quarter mile out into the woods and released the mouse! (I just measured the distance on Google and was rather surprised how far it was.)

It was just _so_ cute.

And this after I cleaned out the kitchen drawers which included dumpling a whole bunch of mouse poop in the trash, with appropriate imprecations toward those beasties . . .

. . . ETA: and complete knowledge of the ticks they promote and diseases they can carry (though, to be fair, in the case of the latter, considering the # of mice & people out there, transmission is a fairly rare thing and I don't stress that).


----------



## TuyaGirl

@PoptartShop oh bummer!! Seems like what you were predicting was right, that sucks!! Poor work ethic is a big fault in my books, I hope her attitude changes fast. Or I hope you find another job soon, seems like things aren't going to be easy for the next times... 
Aww I really like Camdem! You're doing a great job with him, getting him used to random stuff and being handled and exercised  It's good for you too, I bet while you were with him you forgot about the new lazy employee...
@JCnGrace Aww you raised a racoon  We don't have such fellows in here, they're so cute. And I am with you on the packing issue. For example, every time I leave for the barn I take all kinds of clothing with me, to predict all case scenarios, and lots of random stuff I may need. Better safe than sorry? 
@carshon sounds you had good fun together at the trail ride. Guess it's what you needed after those 11 hours, that's a lot so you sure deserved it!
@cbar I hope you managed to sleep well. And of course that you went trail riding! 
@avjudge Awww, I would have done the same thing without thinking twice  it was a really nice gesture. Poor little thing.

Back from the barn a while ago, it was raining so I did nothing special today, just mucked stalls and managed to almost kill the arabian of fear when I gave him water with a bucket and he managed to get a buckle stuck on it :hide: Glad he gave to pressure ok so as I could release it.

Yesterday we did the same routine of going on a trail ride, BO's daughter wanted me to ride Tuya or take another horse to join her, but Tuya needs exercise and I want to get her used to come out again. She was showing no swelling, but I will not ride her with the snaffle, and will not take her out for long riding in a halter, only did it in the arena and on a pasture near by.
All was going well, we took a different route this time, until we crossed a dirt road with lots of stones and girl's mare got a HUGE stone stuck on her hoof. The horse shoe would not allow it to come out!! She pulled, than I pulled, nothing. BO was out, I told her I was going back to the barn and bring the hoof pick, she offered to go and take Tuya, then Tuya was not having it and wanted to stay with me and the mare, what a brat!! I kept the mare on the softest footing I could while the girl went there, the stone was so big it was making a rocking effect when she had her hoof down, so scary!! :shock:
The hoof pick did nothing, the girl was almost crying already, I was sweating all over, and then luckily we had the help of a man that works in there and managed to pull it off. Honestly I think that the fact that the mare was putting hoof down for resting created some pressure and enlarged the shoe, helping the process. We checked for bruises and found nothing. The mare was not lame as well. Those were some loooong minutes...
I'll attach a picture of the stone, and another of my mare's face I took when all was still well on the trail ride. She was actually thinking of passing in front of me to eat grass I had on my left, which she did. Oh well, means she was confortable enough, right??


----------



## Cherrij

I confess I am in pain. Wednesday night I dropped a pan on my foot. ouch. but was fine thursday. 
today I managed to turn my left ankle wrong, its a bit off (haha, I am lame now). and then was kicking splashes in the pool and my foot hit my bfs foot, my toes bent down and I screamed in pain. 

Was showing Shelby tonight to a potential buyer, she ran into the shelter (I managed to not get scraped off her, or hurt my back), and on the way out she turned towards the wall at the last moment and I could just feel my knee being jammed in the wall. Lovely. And I still cleaned the shelter with a bummed knee, which hurts today. But less than that foot that got the pan on it  And today all injuries are to my left leg!


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

@DraftyAiresMum good to see you


----------



## JCnGrace

@avjudge, I'm afraid I would have let the cat have the mouse. 

@TuyaGirl, huge rock! It was lucky the girl's horse didn't get a stone bruise from that. 

@Cherrij, OUCH! I just hate when you have an injury somewhere and keep adding more to relatively the same area. Why does life work that way?


I confess that I might look a little bit like a lobster right now. Well...a spotted lobster anyway. LOL Only on the front and only in places that a bathing suit exposes that shorts and tank tops do not. It was wonderful spending time with all my old trail riding gang. We went out and had pizza Saturday night and then came back and sat on the deck sipping on adult beverages. Got up this morning and had a breakfast casserole and biscuits and gravy and then we hit the pool again. I got home around 6:00 pm.

One of the girls that was there is the daughter of my qh breeder friend that just passed away not too long ago. She's having to deal with herd dispersal and family members keep wanting this horse or that horse, which is ok, BUT they are still leaving them there at the farm because they don't have property to keep them on so she's still having to support and take care of them. I told her to give them a deadline for removal or they start paying board and while she liked that idea she's too soft hearted to give them the ultimatum.

On the way home a couple of miles from our house, a guy that doesn't live near here has several pastures that he keeps cattle in, and I noticed one of the steers standing all weird and all by himself. One of his rear legs from just below the hock down was gone. I mean not there, not even bone. I didn't see any blood spurting from it but there was a car behind me so I couldn't just stop in the middle of the road to get a better assessment. Finally got ahold of one of the neighbors who knew and could get ahold of the owner. Poor thing, it really bummed me out to see that after such a good weekend. Hope the guy went and put it out of it's misery.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I confess I might be crazy. A local business donated a tack set to the show series my barn holds. You get a ticket for each class you enter and can purchase additional tickets. A raffle will be held at the last show of the year and they'll draw the winner. The next show is September 2. I kinda wanna win the tack set. Gotta get my butt in gear and work with the monster.


----------



## JCnGrace

Good luck Drafty!


----------



## avjudge

JCnGrace said:


> @*avjudge* , I'm afraid I would have let the cat have the mouse.


The funny thing is, she just seemed mildly curious. This is a cat who was regularly killing rats (yay!!!) when we lived in the city, and who started in on the chipmunk population when we moved here (early June). Then about a month ago she must have had a close encounter with something scary and has barely gone outside since. (She just had some small scabbed scratches and was off her feed for a few days, so I assumed an encounter with a feral cat, but her timidity outside since then would argue for something scarier.) Which is promising for her life expectancy, but I'm hoping her hunting instinct kicks in when the mice move inside with the cold weather! I'll admit to feeling a lot different about mice in the summer vs. winter. 

Or maybe it's the theoretical vs. facing a real mouse with those big eyes. Because when I found a mouse inside the toaster here last winter (really!! I assume he was eating crumbs in the base) I released him away from the house, too - though I don't know that it was any real kindness in that case considering the snow on the ground.

We just lost Bagheera's mother a week or 2 ago - we got the two cats as a package - obviously she didn't escape her close encounter. I had let her out in the garage, where she hung out in the evenings, but that evening no one was working in the garage/workshop and assuming the cat would stay in the garage as usual I left garage door open until 10 because Dad & DH were coming home late. When I closed up I forgot to look for her, and by the next morning she was gone (and she would NEVER miss a meal). She might have already been gone at 10. Of course I feel guilty. She was a cautious cat and didn't wander, but would have felt safe around the drive, which wasn't necessarily safe after dark. We need to get a dog to claim this territory from other predators!

Bagheera is actually thrilled to be a single cat - her mom was a bully, so B mostly avoided her - but unfortunately B is not a very affectionate cat (to people or cats) and I can't get more cats while I have her for fear of her resuming spraying in the house.


----------



## JCnGrace

Cats can be odd creatures. I have a mother daughter pair that hate each other too.


----------



## Tazzie

@JCnGrace, I was LIVID. But thankfully the saddle fitter was able to fix it. Our lesson had been cancelled for Tuesday due to a water line break in front of her barn that needed fixing. So Izzie had that day off. But it's fixed now, yay!

As for the new girl, she's been employed for a while swabbing heads (yes, like people heads), and they didn't have a use for her. So they wanted her moved here. The head guy in charge of our lab is seeing what their plans are with her (her original people, not our managers). If they are wanting to integrate her into our lab permanently, it sounds like she will be fired and replaced.

Thank you about the show! It was a blast!

Thanks for the comic relief! A turtle cat :lol:

Yikes!! I'm glad your mom is ok! That had to have been scary! Tough lady though, sheesh.

I also pack super heavy no matter where I go. I pack myself and the kids WAY extra! Haha! I'm glad you had fun though! I hate being a lobster! And what a crummy situation for your friend. I get why she should give an ultimatum, but it is family. So it's hard :/ and YIKES about the steer! How awful!!
@cbar, yeah, it hasn't been pleasant between the saddle and this idiot. Fortunately the saddle is fixed. The idiot is still an idiot. There is no help for her at all.

Need to post pictures of your hay guy  we all could use some eye candy!! Haha! And mmm, sangria. I'll take some please and thank you!

I'm glad you were able to get in a ride on Tiger! Yay! Hope you had fun on your trail ride!!
@TuyaGirl, they do look funny in them :lol: but Izzie gets watery eyes from the flies. Her mask is checked/taken off daily, but she lives in it all summer. The flies also cause her to lose her hair around her eyes, which I really hate. And yeah, we need better professionals in our lives! At least this new fitter seems capable. I sure hope Tuya is seen SOON!

And the weekend was wonderful! Both this weekend and the one before haha!

Awww, baby bird! I hope he keeps eating well on his own!

I'm glad you got to hang out with Tuya! Scary about the rock in the other horse's foot, but glad you were able to get it out!
@PoptartShop, Nick has had the toy for over a year at this point. It was his Valentine's Day present last year :lol: but it's fun!

Sorry you are also working with a crummy new person :/ makes work so much more difficult!! Ours flat out sucks. She says she knows things, and claims she's done them right (after being shown how to do something multiple times....) and totally screws it up to the point that the girl in charge or I have to redo it. It's getting old, fast. Good luck this week with that girl though :/

Yay about the rescue though!! Camden looks adorable!
@Change, I hope you got your rides in!! Man that's a lot of work!!

Awww about the itchy spot though!!
@carshon, I hope your week goes well this week!! Yuck to bad clients!!

Glad you snuck out for a ride though!!
@Cherrij, OUCH! That's insult to injury multiple times! Hope you feel better soon!!
@DraftyAiresMum, we already knew you were crazy  good luck if you go through with it though!!

Sorry if I missed anyone! Been working on my response between work things :lol:

We had a show Saturday. Friday night we hauled Izzie and a pasture mate, Peppy, up to the show. Tacked Izzie up and went in the ring to ride. Peppy SCREAMED the WHOLE time, and apparently that made Izzie buddy sour. UGH. Izzie threw me pretty darn hard, which I'm ok but was MAD! I swallowed the anger/frustration since it'd do me no good, hopped right back on and put her straight back to work. By the end we were doing stretchy circles and her head was screwed back on correctly. Mares.... Peppy was warmed up by our BO, and then a friend/coworker hopped on. All was good until Peppy hit the spot Izzie threw me, and proceeded to become a bronc herself and throw my friend. Lovely. Cliff got back on and gave her an attitude adjustment, but a random lameness popped up right as he started. So.... no riding classes for Peppy.

Show day went off with only a couple hitches. Izzie knew I couldn't get after her in the halter class, so she hollered like a fool (least she didn't dance, but that didn't make me happy regardless). Took third out of nine in English Halter, only entry in Arabian Halter, first of three in Arabian Hunter Pleasure, and second out of three in Arabian English Pleasure after a bobble of wrong leads/attempted bucking. Overall, better than I had hoped since my one hope was stay on.

Today I'll be riding and working on my freestyle. @evilamc is doing the music for it, so it'll be awesome!! I'm going to head off to start jotting down how I want to ride the pattern so I have something to work with when I get there :lol:


----------



## carshon

I confess that I think I will have to put my old(ish) cat to sleep soon. Baby is approx. 16yrs old and totally blind. He has been blind for a couple of years and doing great. Although he likes to stick close to me. Last week he started urinating on my clothes- I assumed it was because he needed his litter box cleaned. I clean it every day but was trying to give the benefit of the doubt. Went a few days and no peeing and he did it again last night. He pees on the clothes I wore during the day that are laying on the floor by my bed. He had a vet check up recently and no issues and is still using his litter box so I am not sure what he is doing but my carpet is starting to smell like cat pee and the last shirt he pee'd on had to be thrown away because I cannot get the smell out. The vet thinks he is mad because I have been super busy these last couple of weeks and not home a lot. I can't help that - but I also cannot have my house smelling like cat urine! Vet said we can do urine samples but his last check up was good and his litter box is still used multiple times per day and he does not seem to be having problems going. At a loss......


----------



## PoptartShop

Thanks guys. :sad: Work is really difficult. New girl was super late today. Again. My boss is on vacation...so this will be a fun week...:icon_rolleyes: I'm over it. :sad:
@DraftyAiresMum Good luck!!! Every little bit of crazy! :lol: LOL
@Tazzie thank you. Omg...that sounds like the girl here! Except this one, she is SUPER LAZY. Hasn't done anything...READY FOR THIS?
SHE WON'T EVEN ANSWER THE PHONES. If I'm on a call, or if I'm busy (if it rings more than 2x you HAVE to answer it)...nope. She lets it ring. Doesn't answer it. I've told her numerous times, you have to answer the phones. So has my boss...so...yeah. It's just not good. Like what are you doing up there? Not a darn thing.

Have fun with the freestyle!  That will be fun!!! @TuyaGirl Tuya is sooo pretty! I love her face.  & thank you. It definitely helps to go ride, keeps my mind off this nonsense at work. OUCH that rock is huge! :O Geeze...I am glad they could get it out...my oh my.  
@carshon oh no, I am so sorry...:sad: That is a tough decision. Poor baby. You will make the right decision though. Just give yourself some time to think it over. It won't be easy.  Did you try any sprays to get the smell out? That is odd he is peeing on the clothes and not in the litter box.  
@JCnGrace that sounds like a fun time.  LOL aloe gel is your best friend! Put some in the fridge & it'll feel so soothing!
Awww...the poor steer. :sad: I am glad you got them to talk to the owner though, hopefully they did & won't keep him suffering. 

I confess, happy Monday...woooo.
I RODE ALL WEEKEND! LOL. I am super sore.  But slowly getting my form back so it's nice. I rode at the other barn, I will probably post pictures tomorrow considering I'm super busy at work, ughhhh.
Today I'm going to the rescue after work.  Camden really is a sweetie, I can't wait to see him tonight.


----------



## JCnGrace

carshon said:


> I confess that I think I will have to put my old(ish) cat to sleep soon. Baby is approx. 16yrs old and totally blind. He has been blind for a couple of years and doing great. Although he likes to stick close to me. Last week he started urinating on my clothes- I assumed it was because he needed his litter box cleaned. I clean it every day but was trying to give the benefit of the doubt. Went a few days and no peeing and he did it again last night. He pees on the clothes I wore during the day that are laying on the floor by my bed. He had a vet check up recently and no issues and is still using his litter box so I am not sure what he is doing but my carpet is starting to smell like cat pee and the last shirt he pee'd on had to be thrown away because I cannot get the smell out. The vet thinks he is mad because I have been super busy these last couple of weeks and not home a lot. I can't help that - but I also cannot have my house smelling like cat urine! Vet said we can do urine samples but his last check up was good and his litter box is still used multiple times per day and he does not seem to be having problems going. At a loss......


 
I've had friends whose cats have started peeing on their clothes or on their bed. Wonder if they just get senile in their old age like people can? I hate that you're having to deal with it and looking at some tough decisions.

@Tazzie and @PoptartShop, when I was still in the workforce it was people like you're describing that would get the promotions. It would make me madder than an old wet hen. I sure never could figure out the logic of "this person sucks at their job, let's promote them and see if they can do any better". I had to work with some real winners over the years and I think that's a huge part of what eventually burned me out on a job I really enjoyed for a long time.


Poptart, my friend who hosted the weekend works in the tanning industry so she keeps me well supplied with lotions and aloe gel, which I do keep in the fridge. She had sunscreen sitting out for all of us to use but guess who thought they didn't need it? LOL Actually the only sore places are my upper thighs and even they aren't too bad, I'm just really red. I tend to tan that way where it looks red for a couple of days and then browns up, I take after my dad complexion wise because he was the same. 

Tazzie, I'm glad you got your saddle all fixed up so you can use it. Izzie and her friend must have decided they were going to play naughty this weekend. Glad you weren't hurt in your fall.


----------



## Cherrij

Guys, I read your stories and think where my life has gone to. 
Yesterday I got told I have till spring to find where to live. That's allright. 

Probs still moving my alone horse to the stable for winter.. not sure if I will keep him at my place to graze the fields alone before that.. if he has been alone for a while he can become difficult to reintegrate.. 

Mom has been very understanding that I have to work from home, to get things done. 

My knee now hurts when I put slim trousers on. Put riding pants on yesterday to go feed the horses to avoid horsefly bites, the moment I am pulling the pants over the knee it hurts. same with "city" pants I just put on.. darn it  

When I got home injured my BF helped me get the riding pants off, because I just could not get myself in a position that I could pull them off that knee without hurting myself.. 

Today seems like a day I might get to go and ride, because it looks like it will be wet!


----------



## Cherrij

Oh.. and my mom was like "Sell your horse, you will have less problems"

I was like WOOOOOT? My baby? My poor abused thing? Who will understand him? She says, but if everyone likes him. Yea, people like his manners, is looks, and they sometimes take pity on him because of the lost eye.. but nobody wants to take responsibility of him... And no way I am selling him to some kiddo for a couple of hundred. He is worth a pot of gold for me and more!


----------



## PoptartShop

@cbar thank you.  Yeah, I hope she gets canned...it's only getting worse. When my boss gets back from vaca Monday, I will be giving him the scoop.

For example, this morning she came in late (again.) then she ran to Wawa (which is literally 2mins from my job) & came back 20mins later....like really? I bust my you know what to get here every day and do a good job. Just makes me so mad. Lawwwwd help me get through this week...

Yesterday, went to the rescue.  Camden had the day off, but he was being so cuddly with me. I rode 2 horses. I'm exhausted. LOL.

Today I'm going to the other barn. Going to ride Hope and then Cat. 

Hope is a sweetheart...she is a bit overweight LOL she hasn't been worked in 2 mos (long story) but they want me to work/exercise her so I'm all for it. She is so cute. She is blind in her left eye. She had an injury years ago, but she has learned to accept it and it's like she's not blind at all. Pretty amazing. She's a 10yr old QH/Arab cross.  She has taken to me quite quickly, she walks right up to me.



I am EXTRA sore...riding 1-2 horses every day is a lot LOL but I may take a day off from riding tomorrow. :lol: It's so fun though. I love helping them.

IS IT FRIDAY YET? I wish...


----------



## cbar

@PoptartShop, yay for riding so much. I imagine you could be a little sore after all that saddle time. 

@JCnGrace, glad you had a great ladies' weekend. That is too bad about the steer...I hate seeing animals in pain. A cow in the field bordering our property died and I think it is still out there as I can hear the coyotes every night. Apparently she busted her back leg...poor thing. 

@Tazzie....sounds like a pretty interesting show this past weekend. I'm so glad that you weren't hurt when Izzie was acting up. It's like her horse friend was a bad influence on her hey? Doesn't really sound like her. Good on ya for getting back on and making her work!


Cats are such fickle creatures. I adopted a fat cat from the humane society. I love her to pieces, but she angers me so much. She has 2 litter boxes and yet she still pees all over the basement floor. My floor is literally covered in scraps of tin foil. @carshon, I know it is a hard decision to make - 16 is pretty old for a cat......hopefully she smartens up, but could have something to do with her age.


My trail ride was awesome on Saturday. Tiger was acting like a dunce, but I ended up meeting a super nice girl to ride with. So hopefully I can organize more rides with her in the near future! I've been thinking a lot about selling my horse trailer and buying an aluminum gooseneck - might actually start a thread about that as I'm not super privvy to the positives/negatives of aluminum. God help me, I've also been considering trading my truck in for a diesel 3/4 ton. I just wish that money grew on trees so I could afford it all!! I'm not sure how some people can afford to have horses sometimes. A year ago I was just ecstatic that I had a truck and trailer...and now I want better. Can't be satisfied


----------



## JCnGrace

@cbar,


> A year ago I was just ecstatic that I had a truck and trailer...and now I want better. Can't be satisfied


 That's part of horse ownership, I'm afraid. I started with a very used truck, 2 horse straight load trailer that had sat for years and I redone myself, including hand sanding and painting and a slide in camper I'd borrow from my sister and brother in law, which I eventually bought. None of them were in the best of shape. Went through a bunch of steps until we ended up with the trailer & truck we have now and although both are getting pretty ancient now age wise they are still in excellent shape. '97 3/4 ton Ford diesel and an '02 Sooner aluminum slant load with a full living quarters. Perfectly satisfied with them but that doesn't mean if I got an enormous influx of money that I wouldn't upgrade to something even better. LOL


----------



## cbar

Funny how that works hey @JCnGrace? I have a small 3 horse slant load bumper pull. Awesome little trailer, but it is steel and has a lot of surface rust. I REALLY want a gooseneck so I can at least sleep in there if we camp with the horses. Full LQ might be out of my price range, although I have seen some for $15k-$18k.....and then the truck. I bought a '12 Dodge 1500 laramie. LOVE my truck, but now I want a 2500 diesel. It never ends!!! And I won't buy brand new, but it seems the dealerships around here don't carry a whole ton of used stock. 

First world problems, I know.


----------



## Zexious

^First world problems are pretty much the bane of my existence  
@PoptartShop -- That's awesome that you're getting so much riding in! I'm jelly 

I confess I haven't posted here in a while.
#lifeisstrange


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582

I confess that I am very relieved to say getting teeth pulled is not that bad

I am watching a live stream now but will come back with replies later


----------



## PoptartShop

@cbar thank you. Yes, super sore! :lol: That is great you had such a nice trail ride on Tiger!  Yay! It is fun to go riding with someone. Ugh, first world problems...story of my life.
@Zexious nice to see you popping in!  Awww! I hope you get to ride!

I confess, work is stressful but I am applying at a few law firms, so hopefully I get something. When my boss gets back from vaca Monday...yep, I'm having a talk with him about her believe me. Her work ethic = 0.

I can't wait to ride after work! Riding Hope and then Cat. Cat was off for awhile because she had some pain issues with her back/shoulders, but she will be lunged tonight and she is feeling a lot better.  And she just saw the chiro the other night, so I hope she feels really good! She's a sweetheart.

It is HOT today though. Like 88 degrees. So I'm not doing any heavy riding LOL.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@Cherrij ouch, sorry about your knee, I hope you recover soon. And also that you can find a place to move in. I would love to see pictures of your horse 
@JCnGrace poor steer, I hate to see stuff like that because then I can't get it off my head! I hope the owner noticed it soon so as poor thing could be put to rest :-(
Cool you had fun with your friends. Sounds like the horse breeder's daughter is having trouble managing the situation about the abusive people. I hope she finds a way.
@carshon my 18 year old cat pees his own bed sometimes. He barely moves anymore, spends the day sleeping, and most times still gets up to go to litter box, but other times looks like he does not care anymore. Like a senile thing. It's up to you to decide what to do or how to deal with it... :-(
@Tazzie I am glad your did not get hurt. What hapenned exactly? Izzie is such a good horse, so not like her. 
You still placed, so that's positive. And your saddle issue is fixed  I didn't even smelled the vet yet :-( Didn't see BO either, it's been 2 weeks since I last saw him.
I hope the new employee gets relocated soon, so as you don't have to do your job and hers. Hapenned to me before and it's no fun!
@PoptartShop geez, what a character the new employee is!! I could not do that. She is abusing her own luck? 
At least you have been so busy with all the horses, I hope you don't have much time left to be too angry about it. They are all so pretty  Thank you on the compliment on Tuya, she was being quite pushy trying to graze all over the place 
@cbar that's so nice you found someone to go riding with you! It's pleasant and nice, at least I don't have as much 'what ifs' when I go trail riding with someone 

BO's daughter didn't text me about her mare, so I guess she is ok. I cannot believe she didn't get a single bruise from the rock! She has always had really strong hooves, but man, the hoof was about 4 fingers from the ground, with the stone pressing the sole.
My vacation already started (hurray! Far from Lisbon for a month!) and for the first day I went with my parents (3 hour drive) to a village where people decorate the streets with lots of flowers, figures, etc, all made of paper. I mean EVERYTHING is made of paper. Very typical and pretty. I will share some pictures, there was a street whose theme (each street has a different one) was bullfighting, so it had this big horses, each with different colour


----------



## Cherrij

I do have a journal about my life with him, but I will post here the most recent and favourites of mine for now  


I ADORE his face and the way he looks at me. And he will quite often lick my face. Its still so rare that it's very special. and he never does it in front of people!

















Here you can see why I like big horses. he is around 170 cm, and I am 175cm  








I love the whole photograph here... I am proud I captured this  

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content











And I have to confess I feel a little bad, because no matter how much I love him and how dear and special he is to me, and even my BF knows that my horse comes before him (!!!), i had neglected to trim his feet this spring, so he got some cracks.. and I managed to arrange trimming for other horses, but not my own! trimmed the fronts tonight, after rain, around 20:15 this evening when they weren't too bothered by horseflies!


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I confess I might be crazy. A local business donated a tack set to the show series my barn holds. You get a ticket for each class you enter and can purchase additional tickets. A raffle will be held at the last show of the year and they'll draw the winner. The next show is September 2. I kinda wanna win the tack set. Gotta get my butt in gear and work with the monster.


YEEAAAH Drafty, you can do it :happydance:


----------



## Cherrij

@PoptartShop - I know how annoying new workers like that can be! 
But that mare is gorgeous! And I just wish more people gave half blind horses a chance! (Even though apparently there are a few one eyed horses doing quite high level jumping, not sure about dressage) 

And I am kinda jealous you get to ride that much. I would love to ride a lot!  
@cbar - cats are very special, and especially elderly ones. Though I had this very proud mommy moment when my year old cat finally went to the loo outside in the sand, otherwise it felt like she is coming inside only to eat and use the litterbox, which was driving me nuts (especially when you run low on money and think the cat could use the outside, natural litterboxes instead of buying stuff for the box!) 


Hi @Zexious


----------



## JCnGrace

@TuyaGirl, what beautiful work on those paper flower displays! I am in no way, shape or form making fun of your English, heck I have trouble with it myself sometimes and it's the only language I speak, but when I read the part about you hadn't smelled the vet I got this hilarious picture in my head and I still have tears coming out of my eyes from laughing.

@Cherrij, your horse is just gorgeous.

@cbar, you will like aluminum. It was used when we got it and not only did we get a good deal on the price we also got more in trade in value for our old trailer than what we paid for it (aluminum had gone way up in price between the time we bought our old trailer and when we traded so that's why the value of it was higher than purchase price). I waited and looked for a lot of years to find the right deal. Plus we'd done business with the same dealer during several phases of upgrades and he treats us right. Save your pennies, keep your eyes and ears open, be patient and eventually you'll find your own bargain.


----------



## JCnGrace

Zexious said:


> ^First world problems are pretty much the bane of my existence
> 
> @*PoptartShop* -- That's awesome that you're getting so much riding in! I'm jelly
> 
> I confess I haven't posted here in a while.
> #lifeisstrange





BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 said:


> I confess that I am very relieved to say getting teeth pulled is not that bad
> 
> I am watching a live stream now but will come back with replies later


It's good to see you all stop by. 

BlindHorse did you have to get your wisdom teeth pulled?


----------



## TuyaGirl

@JCnGrace the smell reference was on purpose, but figurative  In here we use a similar expression when saying that we don't see someone for a long time. The way I put it into words is another business  well, you are welcome for the laugh, ahah!! 
@Cherrij I love your horse!! So big and gorgeous! I never checked your journal, as my free time is limited, but I definately got curious to read  if my mind is not betraying me I think there's even a case of a blind horse doing dressage. Thank you so much for sharing the pictures in here 

I released the blackbird today. Opened the cage and there he went! Stood around a bit and even answered back when I talked to him, then went away. I hope he survives and wish him the best. I did my best


----------



## PoptartShop

I confess, I rode Hope and Cat last night...they were soooo good. I am DEAD TIRED AND SORE though. LOL. <3 Such nice mares! 

Not sure if I'm riding tonight...I may take the night off. Plus it may thunderstorm. I don't want to overdo it anyway. Tomorrow I am going to the rescue.

I need a vacation. LOL.

Work is still annoying...I applied at a few law firms today...while at work. :rofl: Shhh! The new office mgr is still taking advantage, being lazy, etc. Just ready for Monday for when my boss comes back from vaca...
@*ShirtHotTeez* was it wisdom teeth or just one tooth? I had to get ALL 4 of my wisdom teeth out last year...& it was a nightmare. :lol: Ah!
@*Cherrij* awwwww he is so beautiful. <3 I know, people are so wrong about the whole eye thing...like, Hope gets around amazingly...you can't even tell she's blind. They are going to remove the eye fully once it shrinks a little more. But she really gets around quite well. He is adorable. And special. Such a big boy! I love it! Share pictures of him more often! 
@*TuyaGirl* wow that paper art is amazing. I love it!!! Soooo creative and beautiful. <3 Awww, I hope you enjoy your vaca, you definitely need it and deserve it!!! Yeah she is definitely pressing her luck. :icon_rolleyes: She won't last. And riding definitely helps with my frustrations! :lol:
Aww on releasing the blackbird. Aw...he will miss you, but I hope he survives too!! So sweet.


----------



## PoptartShop

GUYS I CONFESS, THE NEW GIRL JUST GOT FIRED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
My boss called, he told my service mgr to fire her...since he's on vacation, he was like she has to go. LOL YES YES YES.
She was at the 'bank' for 2 hours today. Again. LOL and the bank is 5mins away...


----------



## carshon

@PoptartShop someone must have been ratting on her - good for the boss to let her go now. Some people must not need jobs!



I confess we are scheduled to get rain and I don't want it! Hubby daughter and I are doing a Poker run on the horses on Saturday and if we get too much rain it will be cancelled. I also confess since Photobucket is done there is no way for me to post pics!


----------



## Cherrij

PoptartShop said:


> @*Cherrij* awwwww he is so beautiful. <3 I know, people are so wrong about the whole eye thing...like, Hope gets around amazingly...you can't even tell she's blind. They are going to remove the eye fully once it shrinks a little more. But she really gets around quite well. He is adorable. And special. Such a big boy! I love it! Share pictures of him more often!



Thank you and @TuyaGirl for the kind words  
You can tell he is blind as the right eye drained after the incident. But in the 3 months after the incident when I got him, he was already fine. and he gallops through the forest with no problems! 


"When I grow up and be a ballerina" around 4 year old, still a stallion. 0.5 ha of my pastures is this kind of forest/bush area, this photo is in the cleaned one (where mainly birches were left, there are also narrower busy areas) - he coped excellent. 









5 and a month, after I was doing some Straightness training in the spring, here he is annoyed at the 2 year old behind the fence who had no manners around dominant geldings. he was gelded as 4.5 in october.. Only skew part in his body is the head to the left, but that is to pay more attention to the mare behind the fence.









And this was him in August 2014, 12th ride, he was 4 years and 3 months, stallion, with a hackamoore, soft one. He was a very easy horse to start  









@PopartShop Yeeey for the firing of that useless person!


----------



## cbar

@Cherrij, beautiful pics of your handsome boy. He definitely has presence, that's for sure!!!! 

@tuygirl, glad to hear you are enjoying your vacation so far. Those paper displays are stunning. It would be so sad if they got rained on!! And my fingers and toes are crosssed that your little blackbird lives a long and healthy life in the wild!! 

BOOYAH @PoptartShop!!! That chick had it coming.....hopefully now your stress level decreases - and they hire someone less incompetent next time. Things like that make me wonder what is going through some people's heads.
@JCnGrace, yes, I am trying to practice patience. WRT the horse trailer, I think I will get mine painted and looking all purdy. Maybe try to sell it first, so I can use that money towards a new one. And find something that will suit my needs.

...speaking of being patient; I totally stopped at one of the Dodge dealerships on my way home. I test drove a 2017 3500 laramie. Beautiful truck, but when they broke down the payments for me I almost shat myself. I had to walk away...the payments would be like paying another mortgage!!! Insane how people can afford $80,000 trucks! I ended up telling the sales guy that I was looking for a 'unicorn' and would wait until I found the truck for me.


----------



## JCnGrace

@TuyaGirl, I'm wishing your bird good luck in his new life of freedom. Yesterday the little barn swallow I've worried over was sitting out on a rafter. It looked fine so mom and dad has been tending to it. Didn't see it today so it either left the nest or was hiding in it. About smelling the vet, I just got a picture in my head of my vet's reaction if I were to walk up and start sniffing him. He'd probably give me a smack and then jump in his truck and take off never to be seen again. LOL 


@PoptartShop, YAY for Miss Incompetent getting fired. There is justice in this world. LOL Having all these horses to ride is keeping you busy but I'm sure you're having a blast.

@carshon, that photobucket deal sucks big time. Hope you get good weather, that sounds like a fun ride.

@Cherrij, more picture of your handsome dude would not be amiss!

@cbar, JUMPIN' JEHOSAPHAT! $80,000.00 for a truck is crazy! I hope our '97 Ford lasts the rest of our life or we'll be truckless as far as having one big enough to pull the trailer. Hubby told me today that he wanted me to contact one of those vehicle redo shows and have his truck rebuilt for his 75th birthday, which is 5 years away. They never say the costs on that show he watches so it would probably be as much if not more than a new one. I'm afraid he's going to be very disappointed on that birthday. LOL


So today I had my follow up appointment with the surgeon. Surgery is scheduled for Oct. 26th. the date was my choice since I wanted to wait until the horses started spending most of their day outside instead of standing in the barn. Here is my dilemma: I have been babying this arm since April and have not even done my normal putting around the pasture on the horses in order to keep them from reverting to unbroken heathens. With recovery time it will be next year before I can, if I keep babying it. Right now the bicep tendon is only being held together with a few fibers and if I rupture it completely it will be a more difficult surgery and longer rehab time. I did not think to ask him specifically about riding but he said as long as I'm careful I should not have to worry about a rupture. I'm thinking riding should be okay as long as I don't make an unexpected dismount and try to cushion the fall with that arm. Saddling is probably not an option because I don't think I could tighten the girth enough and asking hubby to saddle for me is not an option because he'd have a fit about me wanting to ride so I'll have to do it on the sly. LOL 

All that long story to ask do I risk the tendon or the horses forgetting their training? Additional info to help you decide is that they've always been good about going long periods of time between rides but never been almost 2 years without being ridden.


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582

No @JCnGrace I got both of my right premolars pulled. I'm getting the left ones pulled next Tuesday. 

Sorry to put off replying again, but I am currently still watching the littlehooves foaling camera for their last mare to foal. Anyone else still watching from Princess' thread?


----------



## PoptartShop

@*carshon* , well, we have cameras outside of the building so my boss can check them. LOL and she KNEW that, yet still kept leaving/coming in late etc. She's an idiot.

I'm back to filling in until we find ANOTHER new person, but hopefully THIS time my boss interviews decent people & not just someone he 'knew'. :icon_rolleyes: Ugh.
@*Cherrij* he is so precious.  He sounds like a sweetheart. And so handsome!
You're welcome!

I confess, today is flying by.  After work I'm going to the rescue so that'll be nice. The lady at the rescue GAVE me a saddle for free a few weeks ago (so nice of her) and I can't wait to use it tonight finally. I had to get stirrups & leathers for it. But it's in really good condition. It's a Stubben.  

I forgot to reply to so many people ahhhh!!! Will soon!!! <3


----------



## Tazzie

@PoptartShop, I was finally able to ride out a freestyle, so I'm a lot happier! Izzie needs an adjustment, so at the worst possible time to NOT ride, I have to not ride *sigh* but it's either that or literally fight an uphill battle since she can't bend left at all. It'll be what it'll be...

I'm glad the idiot was fired!! Man is she a piece of work!! WHEW! Hopefully someone more competent comes in!

And yay for all that riding!! I'm super glad for you!!

Hopefully you can find a new job though!
@JCnGrace, she won't be getting any promotions, thankfully. They are figuring out what to do with her, but the girls I work with have made it clear she's useless in our lab. So I'm thankful for that. Apparently she's good at what she was hired to do (swab heads), but not really anything else.

I'm glad it's fixed too. Such a frustrating time. And yeah, no one was happy with the girls this weekend, and I'm SUPER happy I wasn't hurt. Had mild swelling on my thigh, that has bruised up pretty nicely, but that's about it!

Personally, I'd vote no riding :/ I'm sure they'd be fine, but a harder surgery would mean longer recovery time too. Just my thought at least.
@Cherrij, definitely don't sell your boy!! That is out of the questions! And he is a very photogenic guy! Love it!
@cbar, yeah, that was the first time she's ever shown buddy sourness. Needless to say, Peppy will NOT be accompanying us to other shows. I'm sure we'll have to readdress the issue again when we have more horses and our farm, but for now... eh. Peppy went to just have fun, and she couldn't do what we brought her to do. So she's better off just staying home. I was glad I wasn't hurt though so I could get back on and work her butt! Her senses thankfully came back though!!

I'm glad you had a decent trail ride! I hope you can ride with the nice girl again!! As for the trailers, I have no suggestions :lol: and yeah.... Nick is always showing me pictures of Dodges he wants. I just keep saying no :lol: the costs are absurd! I do hear ya about wanting better. We borrow a gooseneck, steel trailer and while it's nice... it's HEAVY. But we borrow, not own, so we can take our time to find our diamond of a trailer :lol: and we have a 2500 diesel. It's a good truck!! But nothing fancy like the laramie edition haha! We only buy used as well.
@TuyaGirl, she was cantering, jumped, and then starting massively bucking. I felt myself sliding, so kind of threw myself off before she physically launched me into the arena fencing (we were fast approaching it). She was just responding to Peppy SCREAMING in the barn, and MAD I was making her work instead of letting her hang next to her. She was just obnoxious. But I'm glad the saddle is fixed too, and that we did alright regardless!!

Sorry you haven't seen the vet yet :sad: but I did laugh at the smelling the vet too :lol: my vet would be like "alright, my client has gone mad..."

Those paper items are SO cool!!!

Yay about the black bird though! Glad he was released again!
@carshon, we are supposed to get rain too!! UGH! Enough already! And talk to @evilamc. She might be able to hook you up!

I rode Monday and last night. Monday was AWFUL. HUGE fight with Izzie and just overall a BAD ride. She had her teeth done on Tuesday (nothing major, just her yearly), and rode yesterday. She was better than on Monday, but still not fabulous. She definitely needs to see the chiropractor. She's either not wanting to or physically can't bend left, which only happens when she's OUT. She's being seen on Saturday.

Sunday I will have a lesson with my trainer, woo! Then Monday and Tuesday I'll run through my freestyle with the music, and work through my tests. Wednesday she gets the day off, and Thursday we will be hauling to Michigan!! Show next Saturday!


----------



## TuyaGirl

@JCnGrace I guessed you imagined something of the kind. Vet would be like "well I'm out of here", lol! Good you saw the swallow, parents are probably coming back to feed him/her. 
You are the one who knows your horses, but I vote for no riding as well. And I might be wrong but I think there's two kinds of horses in which concerns to spending some time off of work: the ones that revert fast and need constant riding, and the ones that behave ok even after a long time off. Your horses fall in the second group, by your description, and I guess if they are fine after months off, they will be fine after 2 years. Then you start slowly, doing some lunging for instance, to perceive if they are listenning to you or in lá la land 
@cbar sometimes it does rain and it's awful because it's paper and the colours get all messed up or even disappear... It takes two years to work on it so really sucks. 
Maybe a unicorn would be cheaper?  Must be a really nice truck though.
@PoptartShop yayyy!! I told you! That girl was abusing her own luck  Glad she is gone! Worst than her is impossible, huh? I hope someone comes soon so you don't have so much work.
Lucky you!! I really could use a new saddle, mine is really old :-( So nice you've been so busy riding all those nice horses. It's the best body aches 
@Cherrij I could see your horse's pictures non stop!!  What hapenned exactly? I thought it was like uveitis, but you mentioned incident. 
I too believe they can make a perfectly normal life like that, in Dollar's case he was very harshly manhandled before coming to BO, and that was his problem, not the fact that he was blind on one eye. I still wonder if he is still alive :-(
@Tazzie as I used to go trail riding with a friend that was also temporarily boarding his mare (Lady) at the farm while didn't have his place ready, BO decided to put them together to spend the summer on a pasture. Biggest mistake ever. They would not breath without each other!! If I took Tuya out she would call and call non stop, would not stand for tacking, and would run to the side of the arena closer to that pasture. Going out alone was no fun, she would try to get back to the barn and I would get dizzy of all the circles / one rein stops I had to do. Was hard to catch as well (she always comes when called). Never dumped me but it was enough to make me nervous. The other mare would go through the electric fence when alone. Had to be separated after a short while. Any of them does this when with other horses, so go figure and I understand that you prefer that Peppy stays home.
I hope all goes well with the chiro and it's an easy fix! Hoping all the training goes ok too 

Thanks everyone on the best wishes for the sweet blackbird. I keep thinking if he is ok, I hope so. Asked BO about the odds of survival and he guessed he would be fine.
Spent the afternoon at the barn but did nothing special appart from doing barn chores. Tomorrow I will go for another trail ride with BO's daughter and with another friend that is taking his mare in hand (same mare I talked about above, Lady) so as his little grandaughter can go too. Asked BO about the vet once again and he is also mad because he hauls his horses frequently and has no papers. The other vet could put the microchips and fix Tuya's teeth, but BO still does not recommend her manual job, and I think that the vet we are waiting gets the papers much faster. I'll ask him to call him again tomorrow... I am myself sick of this subject.


----------



## Cherrij

@TuyaGirl - When he was aroun 2 years and 9 months old, his dumbass previous owner, drank some courage, caged that young stallion in a small dark stall, and beat the crap out of him. thus losing the eye. He was very wary about his head for over a year. even now sometimes it can be difficult to put a halter on, to brush his mane, to bridle, or just clean his face.. but overall he nickers every time he sees me, and he likes my friends too. 

Apart from when him and Retro were escaping from my property and I took them to live in a stable for a week, there Grand turned into something else. and that is where he lost his precious balls too! 
1) He turned into another horse - mares in heat across the hall, small space (coulodn't let them run free in the paddocks because I was still convinced they jumped out of my property)
2) he attacked one of the stable hands, who was relieving the usual one. the usual guy was fine, the relief came to work a bit drunk, and apparently when he oppened the door to put hay for my horse, he attacked. Luckily girls got him back no problem.. 


As for horses forgiving people and starting to trust.. I have plenty of stories. One right now is not progressing too fast, but she will get there. hard to work her properly when the owner is worried that she will abort the pregnancy if stressed too much (and any interaction with people stresses that mare). 

My friends grey mare, that my horse lives with, used to not let strangers in the paddock, which was very good, gave us some peace of mind, that they could not be easily stolen. If you swear at that mare in lithuanian, you should run! she was bought from a lithuanian gypsy cellar... basically thats how my friend described the "stable" - it was dark, small, and partly underground, and of course, it stank.. more like reeeked of horror! 
After jumping out of the trailer and pulling the ropes out of the hands of those crazy gypsies who beat her in the trailer, she ran to my friend and put her head in her arms. 
So yea, horses are great


----------



## JCnGrace

Dangit, my farrier retired again. I still have his son who also does a good job with the trimming, he's just not as reliable time wise without his dad keeping him on schedule. Plus he's keeping pretty busy with his training business so who knows how long he will keep doing farrier work. I absolutely dread the thought of going through the process of finding a good one again, been through too many bad ones already. Busy enough he hired an assistant trainer who came with him today and did my job as horse handler on most of the horses. I did the minis because they're much pickier about their atmosphere but even Little Miss was on perfect behavior today. I think it was worrying him that I'd drop the lead to fly spray or do something else, I guess he thought they'd take off. Since it was his first time here he didn't know that they're too lazy to move. LOL
@TuyaGirl, I bet it won't be a surprise to you to find out I'm not much one for lunging. LOL Cutter is really the only one I'm worried about just because he's still so green. Farrier was the one that originally trained him so I might see if he'd want to put a short ride on him this fall when he's not so busy. I think he charges either 30 or 50 bucks an hour so that wouldn't be a bad deal to ease my mind.


----------



## cbar

@JCnGrace, that sucks about the farrier. I know those headaches too and it is frustrating when you have to start over trying to find someone you like. I also second that it probably isn't worth it to go riding - I was going to mention, do you have any folks in your area that might want to exercise your horses for you? I'm not sure how quiet your horses are, but that would be a young horse-crazy girl's dream!! 
@Tazzie, sorry to hear Izzie was acting so silly on your ride on Monday. Guess horses have their bad days too. My fingers are crossed that your show goes better than the last one and Izzie keeps her head on! I'm sure she will - as long as Peppy isn't there! LOL. Funny how they can act so different around their buddies. 
@TuyaGirl, have fun on your trail ride!! It is great that you are spending so much time at the barn during your days off!! 
@Cheriij, those are such sad stories about those horses. It boggles my mind that people can be so cruel to an animal - but at the same time amazing that those horses can learn to trust again. Sometimes they can be very forgiving - perhaps we could learn a thing or two from them! 

Well guys, I booked today off work. I was supposed to go trail riding with that super nice girl I met last weekend. But b/c I have lesson tonight and there is rain in the forecast all day today, I asked if I could reschedule. I am going to town first thing this morning to go look at more trucks. I am a sucker for punishment!! LOL. 

I wanted to sleep in a bit, but there was a MOUSE in my bedroom which I had to dispose of (I can catch them in traps, but if I find one alive, I always catch it and release it into the field). My cat is useless - she just plays with them and basically watches it....lazy, fat cat!


----------



## carshon

I confess - I have the worst luck. Went and got a calf yesterday. 3 hours round trip - got home went to put the trailer away and no brakes on the truck! We are supposed to do a poker run with the horses on Saturday and that will be impossible with no truck! grrrr...


But it was hot and humid all week and the storms we were supposed to have went south of us - and the weather changed. Feels like fall - literally 30 degrees colder than yesterday. I love sweatshirt weather!


----------



## JCnGrace

@cbar, I'm in a very rural area with few young people in it and those that want horses have them. Actually in thinking about families that live anywhere near me most of the kids are old enough now they're off in college or leading their own life. Makes me feel old. LOL

Happy truck shopping!

@carshon, definitely no to driving a truck without brakes! Seems like there's always something to get in the way of our best laid plans. 

What area do you live in that it got that cool already? I'm ready for a break in the heat and humidity but not quite ready for it to get cold enough to have to start wearing heavy clothes again.


----------



## PoptartShop

@TuyaGirl aw, I'm sure he is flying freely and happy! I'm sure you are in his mind too though.  Like what a sweet girl to help me! 
The trail ride should be a fun time.  I hope it goes well. Ugh about the darn vet! 
@JCnGrace aw...that is hard. :sad: Especially when the farrier does such a good job, not many do! Hopefully you won't have to look for a new one & the son will follow in his footsteps.
@Tazzie awwww I hope she gets an adjustment soon!  I need one myself. LOL. Thank you! It is a lot of fun riding a lot of different horses, & helping people at the same time since I'm working them!
@carshon oh no. :sad: Glad you are OK though, no brakes is scary!  
I love hoodie/sweatshirt weather too. Another humid & hot day here...but starting tomorrow it's going to the low 80's so I can work with that! 
@cbar LOL good luck on the truck search!  Let us know how it goes. No better way to spend a rainy day LOL. 

I confess, last night was awesome at the rescue. Took Camden on his first trail ride (the lady has awesome trails RIGHT along her property!) & he did SO GOOD. Like, so good.  I'm so proud of him.
My new saddle felt GREAT! Fit pretty well too so that's a plus. 

I'm riding at the other barn tonight...gonna ride Hope, and then Cat. I have my work cut out for me. :lol:
Tomorrow I'm going to the Chesapeake Bay Balloon & Wine Festival. I've never been, so it'll be fun. Can ride on hot air balloons, sip wine, there's food trucks, etc.  Shall be a good time.

TGIF!!!


----------



## Cherrij

@JCnGrace - Hope you get a good farrier soon. 
@cbar - The ability the horse has to forgive and trust is amazing! It is sad when people decide to hurt them.. 


Now.. today has been hectic. polishing that darn window, because everyone keeps distracting me it is still not done. 
Then crazy horse people came to see my friend's horses at 2 pm today. First at 2 and second just after them. Shelby did fine with the bugs and all, apart from we had to wash half of her right before the buyers, because she had laid down in poo and pee and all that horror that is the buttom of their shelter every day (no matter how much we clean and put fresh bedding in). 
The people liked her. 

Retro. well, a PITA. pulled us around while saddling because of horseflies. then he had to RUN! I mean he really just kept moving and doing all kinds of.. showing the worst of him. the woman was still interested, and will come again with her trainer. 


Also, went and did a little work in the stable I am thinking to work in. Not that bad  

Visited my aunt for some lovely family gossip.. 

And was happily driving home in the dark, listening to good music, enjoying myself, when I hit a dog. The only relief is that it was dead straight away. But it pains me - I hate when people don't take enough care of their animals. I would rather it was a fox or a racoon I hit, but ... sad now. and noone to talk to because family is asleep and BF seems to be starting snoring...


----------



## JCnGrace

@Cherrij, for right now I still have a farrier, I'm just worried that he'll move on in a different direction although his dad has told him no matter how much he wants to train he still needs to keep his good trimming/shoeing clients because they are who will be paying his bills during the fall/winter when training demands dry up. Hopefully he listens to his father. 

I'm so sorry about you hitting a dog, that has to make you sick to your stomach. Sometimes it just can't be helped though no matter how close you watch. 

@PoptartShop, cool plans! I'd love to ride in a hot air balloon at least once in my life. You do such interesting things.


Tonight I was sick of hubby's dining preferences so I bbq'd chicken on the grill and fixed mashed potatoes and green beans to go with it. It sure stinks to high heaven when the propane tank goes empty, thankfully the smell didn't stick to the chicken.


----------



## Change

I've been awol for awhile and since its after 3 a.m. I can't remember most of the last 8 pages I just read, so... not even gonna try to reply. 

Thursday I came home from work via the grocery store, unloaded the groceries into the kitchen, told Granddaughter she could put the stuff a way, then went to change into riding clothes. Brushed and saddled Cally and disappeared for an hour of horse time. It was heaven. Rode just before dusk and did about 5 miles of looping around the various cotton fields. Other than a few minor disagreements over direction and speed ( she wanted toward home and faster, so we went away from home at a walk/jog ) at the beginning of the ride, Cally was an Angel. By the end of the ride, she was too worn out to care that we were headed home and even when I asked for a canter, she dropped out of it on her own after 20 strides or so... so I sat back and let her slow to a walk... which we maintained the rest of the way home. Saw deer tracks; watched the night birds diving for insects; listened to the cicadas and the sound of Cally's hooves on dirt. It was exactly what I needed.

Granddaughter wants to go to the Unclaimed Baggage store in Scottsboro to buy some school clothes. Can't argue with the prices there... lots of stuff at 50% off normal stores! But darnit! I was really hoping to make a run up to Smyna to find a good saddle for me n Tango. Oh well. 'Nother weekend. If I live that long. Granddaughter wants me to let her drive the 50 or so miles to Scottsboro. <<shudder>>

Sunday, I'm hoping weather is nice enough to let me ride Tango. He soooo needs it. It's been over 6 weeks. I'm hoping he hasn't forgotten he's a (green) broke horse. Another reason I might not survive until next weekend.

And last weekend I got bucked off a ladder!! Sheesh.


----------



## JCnGrace

@Change, a nice ride to forget your troubles, YAY! 

Are you finding having a girl in your home is a lot different than raising boys? I used to do a niece or nephew slumber party every once in a while when they were young. The boys were obnoxious and gross but easy to entertain mostly because they could entertain themselves with farting and burping contests, the girls were more polite but harder to keep entertained and drama free. LOL


----------



## TuyaGirl

@JCnGrace seems you had the solution all the time! Ask your farrier to try your horse first. Or his son, in case he also rides / trains horses. I am sure he will understand and be glad to help you 
And as a sidenote, and although sometimes I do a quick lunge just to test if Tuya is listenning and down on earth, I find lunging quite boring  I rarely do it just to exercise her, and it takes like forever, lol!
@Cherrij how can someone beat the crap out of a helpless animal, dog, cat, horse, whatever, is something I will never understand. What did his previous owner thought? That he would get him trained and earn his respect like that? Poor thing, must have hurt so bad :-( I am so happy you found him. And yes, horses can come around fast and restore their broken trust on us. I've met quite a few as well - BO retrains horses bought to gypsies or on their way to slaughter - I guess we have some similarities on the way animals are treated in our countries. I hope the mare you mentioned comes along soon!
And I didn't like your last post because of the dog incident. I am so sorry it hapenned. I only killed a frog so far, but since I saw a cat getting hit by a car in front of me I never drove as fast as I used to anymore. Oh, and I cried like a child the whole night, even shared in here as well. Just don't think about it and keep your mind clean of the image.
@PoptartShop Wow, you busy girl!! So many horses to work out, so cool that you are enjoying it!! It's good for everyone. Pictures please  And have fun at the event!
@Change your description of the ride was so perfect! Just you, Callie and all the nature around you, what a great feeling isn't it? Well I never listen much to the birds because I spend the whole time talking with Tuya. I think she thinks it's quite annoying, ahah!! 

The trail ride in hand was shorter than expected because of the strong and cold wind, and also because the mare of BO's daughter lost a shoe (amazingly not on the hoof where the rock was stuck). And today it was even worst!! @carshon What's wrong with the freaking weather, huh? It's supposed to be Summer in here!! 20 degrees celsius (my car told me, lol!), always cloudy in the mornings (I didn't get to go to the beach since I am on vacation), and then this really strong and freezing wind! My afternoon sucked! Everyone went to a birthday party, so I thought I was going to go for a big walk with Tuya, actually I miss going alone. Nope. It was so bad BO left her in. Just for you to have an idea when doing barn chores and feeding I went to give the mini horse a flake of hay and when I arrived next to him, and he was near by, I had less than half a flake :-( my eyes were full of dust, my car is awful, and I sort of turned into a human bale of hay. I had hay stuck in my bra and got out of there all itchy. And with a huge bad mood! Seriously??? It's August! I am wearing long sleeves for the most part of the day... :-( I hope tomorrow improves, but honestly I don't think so...


----------



## cbar

@Cherrij, that is really sad about the dog  Poor fella! I have only hit a deer before and I was in tears. This is how pathetic I am - 2 days in a row there has been a mouse in my bedroom in the morning. So Gross! And this morning the mouse was hiding in my slipper (ewww...) Both mornings I caught the darned thing in a container and walked it out to the field and released it. My stupid, bleeding heart! I'm not sure where they are coming from...and my fat cat is useless as she just watches. I did set a trap in there today, so hopefully no more! 

I did go trail riding today and it was OK. Tiger was acting a little bratty at the beginning and when I went to unload him off the trailer he sorta slipped and clipped my ankle with his foot. It really, really hurts! And the trails down to the river were very slippery b/c of the mud, so we did a little bit of hand walking since the horses were slipping around so bad. They had dried up a lot for the ride back which was good. 
@TuyaGirl, that really sucks about the weather!! I HATE when it is that windy. We have had a few days like that, when I go to feed the horses and I might as well just not do it b/c the hay just blows away. I hope it improves for you tomorrow!


----------



## JCnGrace

I scored a deal at Walmart tonight. Men's flip flops on clearance for a buck! I bought 5 pair and the horses don't care if I'm wearing men's or women's flip flops while I'm cleaning up their poop. LOL

The weather has been really nice here for a couple of days now. Didn't get any of the much needed rain they predicted but the pastures are still in good shape so things are fine. I need to move some hay from the big barn to the little one where the minis are staying so it will probably be back to hot and muggy tomorrow. That's usually the way my luck runs anyway. LOL


----------



## JCnGrace

Hey, somebody read my post and is sending us some rain! I walked into the kitchen and could hear the drops hitting the vent pipe for the stove exhaust. Since someone is paying attention I hope we get a nice slow drizzle for most of the night.


----------



## Cherrij

@TuyaGirl - I was very sad as well. But at least compared to most of the drivers, I at least checked - do I have to take it to the vet, or is it out of it's misery? And it was dark, I was driving allowed 100 kmph, and I saw the dog just as it appeared in the area my lights cover - it was just standing there looking at the ground or something, it wasn't even walking.. 
It is sad, but nothing to do.. The roadkill is why we watch over our cats and dogs! 



How can I feel like an adult, a grown person, if my mother always tries to make her order and stuff? 
OK, I live in her house. But the house is kept ok - we check for cracks and do necessary renovations.. It's not like it is rotting away. 
But yesterday after cleaning out loads of stuff nobody needs, she came and cleaned the kitchen I use mainly. Ok, my 21 year old brother uses it too, but nobody asked her to come and throw all the cooking books and my old magazines out. 

How can I feel like an adult at 27, almost 28, if my mother keeps arriving a fwe times a year and telling me, that I have too much stuff, I should do this, I have to make better order in the house, everything is disgusting.. 
Why did I study if I don't work in my profession? 

At least when I told her that I want to work in this one stable, she didn't say anything. but with Grandma they had already sighed about it, but apparently finally agreed to let me be.. BUt then again she starts going over things.. 

Overstepping boundries like they never existed.


----------



## JCnGrace

@Cherrij, man what a hard question! Unless you have a lease with her and paying rent you probably just have to keep putting up with her interfering. If you're paying rent she shouldn't be able to come in and throw your stuff out. MOTHERS! I don't think any one of them ever see their children as adults. Mine still tries to tell all of us how we should live and I'm the youngest of the 5 and in my mid fifties. LOL I just ignore her suggestions for the most part and the other kids get mad and their feelings hurt. She ever came in my house and started throwing stuff away and I'm afraid I'd have to have a stern talk with her. I don't think she'd go that far though.


----------



## Cherrij

@JCnGrace , I don't lease. I live, pay the bills, do the house upkeep (small renovations when needed) and supervise her big renovations and building.. She always says I do nothing and just make chaos (Ok, I am not the most orderly person, but comoooon) when her youngest son just sits in front of the pc and lies about taking antidepressants.. and makes up stories how we don't give him the electric chainsaw or the table saw (which I bought for my business) to cut wood, and that he has to cut with a hand saw (ya right).. 

want to move out but we haven't found anything suitable yet (we need to be taking 1 dog and 2 cats with us) and have some space.


----------



## JCnGrace

Sounds like moving out is your only option to get out from under her thumb. Good luck in your house/apartment hunt.


----------



## Cherrij

Tonight I ran to trim Shelby's feet, as she looks like she will be sold very soon, and had some regrowth. and also because the possible buyer wanted us to send her a picture of the quarter crack she has in the front foot, to ask her farrier what he thinks. The crack seems to come from a scar at the coronet band, it has never closed no matter what we do! but it's minor and only at the top of the hoof, meaning the outside layer. 


And Grand had some spa time - started with overall bugbite scratches, but then I saw he is losing hair! so I scratched his back and hindquarters too. He was standing all kinds of funny and tried to scratch me too 
And it turned out into a bit of a massage too! for his back, hindquarters and belly!


----------



## avjudge

cbar said:


> This is how pathetic I am - 2 days in a row there has been a mouse in my bedroom in the morning. So Gross! And this morning the mouse was hiding in my slipper (ewww...) Both mornings I caught the darned thing in a container and walked it out to the field and released it. My stupid, bleeding heart!


So I'm not the only one! 

Though I don't generally think they are gross - until they set up housekeeping in an unused clothes drawer (it's more the pee than the poop that gets to me there - if I have to choose), or cruise through the kitchen drawers & cabinets. We have to keep rubber scrapers standing up in a jar - if they're in the drawer the mice will chew them for the food flavor. They also chewed the rubber feet off a box grater. And there's no way you can keep them out of this house with its unmortared stone foundation in the middle of the woods. 

And yet even the one I found in the bottom of the toaster last winter, I carried down the road and let go.


----------



## cbar

@avjudge, you are likely a kinder soul than I am. If we incessantly had a mouse problem I would probably try to terminate them all! I did set a trap in the bedroom, so any unlucky enough to venture over there will have a rude surprise. We did have a problem with them in our old house though (b/f had come home one night after over-indulging and left the front door open all night). Anyway, a few unwanted house guests made their way in - there was poop everywhere -the pantry, the dog food closet as well as the linen closet. I was so grossed out! I eventually caught them in traps which solved the problem.

Although, I did take some time to visit with the little fella I caught the other day and they are terribly cute!


----------



## JCnGrace

Last mouse we had in the house was leaving presents behind in every kitchen cabinet. I felt no sympathy in seeing it dead in a trap after having to take every item out of my cabinets and washing what was washable and trashing food items it had gotten into. It must have been a hyper, poop filled mouse because I don't think it had been in the house all that long. LOL That was when I had 2 neutered toms living in the garage. One was too old to bother with mice and the other I hand raised because his mama died when he was just a few days old and he didn't know how to hunt. I have two hunting machines that live near the house now and nothing gets by them (knock on wood). 

I was a bum today, didn't do a thing other than barn chores.


----------



## 6gun Kid

I am back, Been in Northern Illinois for a week. Woke up Friday to 61* temps, got home yesterday to 100*...culture shock, for real. Oh yeah and missed the tornado in Tulsa yesterday by 45 min!


----------



## carshon

@6gunkid where were you at in Northern IL? That is my neck of the woods! The weather has been lovely - but us with no truck- no riding!


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582

@Cherrij So sorry about you hitting the dog. I'd hate so much if I did that.
@JCnGrace hope you can hold on to your farrier. That's a problem Cherokee's owner has too. Good that you finally got some rain and I understand the bad luck! Mine typically runs the same way lol

Sounds like some bad luck @Change but hopefully things improve. I'm glad you got in a good ride!

That's awesome @PoptartShop! You are doing what I wish I could do, and I've always wanted to ride in a hot air balloon. 
@cbar glad everyone was safe after that trail ride. Sounds a little dangerous with all that mud!

Sorry you had a crappy day @TuyaGirl. We have the opposite problem here, it's way too hot!


I confess that I FINALLY GOT TO RIDE and oh my Lord it felt absolutely INCREDIBLE!! I haven't ridden in 3 or 4 months, and since the weather wasn't terribly hot I took a short plod around on my friend's QH gelding, the one I was told I can ride whenever I want. It was only 15 or 20 minutes of walking (we're both out of shape and there were other horses out), but you all know that just getting to sit on a horse after all that time is an incredible feeling!

To top it off, I am the one who introduced him to bitless (he's use to a curb), and I found a way he understands! I hooked the reins under his chin on the halter instead of on the sides, and he wasn't bad. Still a little confused (or stubborn? Lol), but overall he was a good boy.


----------



## PoptartShop

@Change I am so glad you got a good ride in. Sounds like pure bliss.  
@cbar OUCH I hope your ankle feels better. Ugh! Sorry to hear it was slippery on the trail too. :sad: 
@TuyaGirl awww, I'm sorry the trail ride was kind of a bust. :sad: Ugh. The strong winds didn't help at all I'm sure...it sounds like nothing went right!  Awww. I always get hay stuck in my bra, & in my hair. LOL it's funny. I hope you get to spend some time with Tuya soon & it doesn't stay cold. It was COLD here too this morning!!! Only going up to 70F today! So weird...GONNA RAIN ALL DAY.. @JCnGrace take it LOL! & that food you made sounds soooo good...mmm mashed potatoes!  And you can't beat cheap flip-flops!!!  
@Cherrij oh no about the dog. :sad: Poor thing...that makes me sad. I would have bawled. Ugh. Good luck on the house/apt search too. It may take awhile, but you will find something good in time.
@BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 Thank you! It was a lot of fun. It was a tethered ride (the other kind was $250...I was like nope I'll pay $20 instead!) :lol: I AM SO HAPPY YOU FINALLY GOT SOME SADDLE TIME!!! Yay! :smile: That's great. That really is the best feeling, being back in the saddle.
@6gun Kid welcome back.  Sheesh, that is definitely a big temp change! :O
Glad you missed the tornado too! Ahh!

I confess, the balloon & wine festival was SO fun at the winery! I bought 2 bottles of blackberry wine. It's so sweet & delicious.  It was either $5/glass or $12/bottle...I was like I'm not paying 5 bucks for a super small (they barely filled it up!) glass...bottle please! :smile: 
Rode in a tethered hot air balloon. The regular rides are $250, I'd rather pay $20 & still have fun. It was really nice. 

Went riding last night & Friday night too, I rode TWO horses...so I'm super sore.  Had fun riding my friend's big Belgian Draft last night, my oh my he's a lot of work! :lol:

Will post some pictures later. 
Back to work...my boss came back from vaca today. Joy joy joy. :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## carshon

I confess another kick in the teeth. The dealership called and its not just the vacuum pump for the brakes that went out but some other dooma jiggy thing as well and now instead of $500 it will be a little over $1000 to get the truck fixed. This is a 2012 Ford F250 with just under 80K miles on it. To say I am disgusted is an understatement! Last year it was $1800 in new hubs - we bought it used from a dealer in TX and I think the sand or whatever did a # on it! Sheesh! 

So beautiful weather and no truck to drive to a park. I can ride around our hayfield but it is small and we get bored easily. And my hay looks fantastic and our trail is overgrown with the most beautiful alfalfa ever so I don't want to ruin it. More alfalfa = more hay!


----------



## QHriderKE

I confess for forcing my horse into a diet and exercise plan while I'm sitting in my bed eating ice cream at the moment and havent so much as gone for a jog in months.... oops.

But at least my horse looks pretty fit!


----------



## TuyaGirl

@cbar I knew I had forgotten to answer someone!! It was you, on your first post about the mouse. I would have done the same  I hope he was the last one around, so no one dies in the trap. My grandmother had two kinds of mousetraps, one that would kill them, and another that would keep them alive inside a wooden box. I used to spend hours looking at the ones trapped alive. They have the cutest faces!! Like hamsters, only smaller  
The barn cats are good hunters, they keep the barn free from them, but I suspect my house cat would be affraid of them. The other one is blind, does not count 
Hope by now your ankle is better. And I really don't enjoy slippery trails, as my mare is not the most surefooted horse ever. Glad it went ok.
@Cherrij as it's closer to work I end up staying a few days a week at my parents' house. I am 38 years old and still get the most silly lectures sometimes  I hope you find somewhere to live soon. And I love your boy's picture! He really was enjoying the scratches 
@6gun Kid glad you didn't have an encounter with the tornadoe. Welcome back!
@PoptartShop Sounds you had so much fun at the event!! That wine sounds delicious! The balloon ride must have been nice too! Never tried that, very rare in here. And I envy you about the belgian draft riding, I am a sucker for sturdy horses as well 
@BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 yayyy!! Back on the saddle! Next time I ride in a halter I might try snapping the reins there too, instead of on the sides, actually I was suggested to try that on this thread  Anyway glad you enjoyed it, the other day I rode my friend's mare too, was good just to walk and trot!
@carshon my like on your post was about the alfafa. Ah... cars / trucks - always ready to screw our bank accounts. Two years ago my car needed a 1000 euros repair. My savings were never the same again :-(

I keep forgetting that when in here I use my data to check the internet, so I will try to keep up but in advance if I forget to reply to someone or so now you know 
The weather is exactly the same (insert swear name here). Tomorrow I am not even going to the barn, we are under a wind warning and I will take the chance to say hi to my parents and check on my cat. I miss him 
This weather is driving me nuts, time is passing by and instead of relaxing I am pretty annoyed. Today I yelled with all the animals around me. Or the puppy that was biting my pants, or the dog that would not stop barking, the cat that made me stumble, the cow that wanted water, Tuya wanting to get out of the wind... Heck, I yelled at her for peeing right after she came in. That's when I saw her looking at me like 'what have I done?' that I thought I needed calming down. You know how much I love animals and I am pretty patient with all of them, thing is I need a vacation from this vacation :-(


----------



## avjudge

JCnGrace said:


> Last mouse we had in the house . . .


Wow, counting single mice, and sounds like it's an occasional thing to have one in the house! It's constant & numerous here. A neighbor with a similar 19th C farmhouse one year reported killing 60 (in snap traps) in the fall before Thanksgiving - they move inside for the winter. On my project list is emptying the kitchen cabinets and seeing if I can close all the holes to make them mouse-proof. 

I'm not against snap traps, I just can't kill a mouse once I've got it, alive.

We only have one cat left - I'd love to get more, have an actually affectionate cat, but this one will probably start spraying around the house if we do - but even the good mousers have never seemed to make a dent in the mouse population. I think the mice can spend most of their lives inside walls & cupboards or behind furniture, safe from the cats. 

And anyone else got flying squirrels? Talk about super-cute but destructive. It should be possible - theoretically - to exclude them from this house, but we already closed up the holes we could find in the soffits and they're still running races in the ceilings, so they're coming in someplace else.


----------



## Cherrij

Oooh, mice stories! 
Mice and rats is why I always have cats. 
Now I have 2 very hunty felines! The youngest is not a year old yet, but she is a real black panther that just keep bringing dead rodents to me! We haven't had a rodent inside the house since 2013/2014

We used to have no cats for a while and rats became so brave they just came inside through open doors! 

One night I heard a noise, switched the lights on and looked around. I had a little rat carrying a cookie through my room!  So started sleeping with my cat - had a big grey male then. Next night around 6 am, the rat made a noise and the cat caught it - not fun to listen to crunching bones when you are still sleeping.


----------



## JCnGrace

avjudge said:


> Wow, counting single mice, and sounds like it's an occasional thing to have one in the house! It's constant & numerous here. A neighbor with a similar 19th C farmhouse one year reported killing 60 (in snap traps) in the fall before Thanksgiving - they move inside for the winter. On my project list is emptying the kitchen cabinets and seeing if I can close all the holes to make them mouse-proof.
> 
> I'm not against snap traps, I just can't kill a mouse once I've got it, alive.
> 
> We only have one cat left - I'd love to get more, have an actually affectionate cat, but this one will probably start spraying around the house if we do - but even the good mousers have never seemed to make a dent in the mouse population. I think the mice can spend most of their lives inside walls & cupboards or behind furniture, safe from the cats.
> 
> And anyone else got flying squirrels? Talk about super-cute but destructive. It should be possible - theoretically - to exclude them from this house, but we already closed up the holes we could find in the soffits and they're still running races in the ceilings, so they're coming in someplace else.


My cats live outside and get the mice before they get in the house. That's the way it's supposed to work anyway, doesn't when you don't have good hunters. 

@carshon, I posted a while back that it was almost 1000 bucks to get my brakes worked on. It sucks but you gotta have them. The price of just about everything sucks these days. I don't know how young people who still have rent/mortgage payments, car loans and family to support even makes it these days.

@QHriderKE, I loved your confession. Both my horses and I need to be on a diet. Your horse looks in fantastic shape!

@TuyaGirl, I used to catch myself doing that and then I'd realize it was because I was PMSing. Once it would dawn on me then I could control my irritation a little better because I'd realize it was me not them that was the problem. You've been dealing with a lot of wind lately though and that can be irritating too.


I stepped out of bum mode today and got some stuff accomplished. Restocked the minis hay supply, did some laundry, and started cleaning out the cabinet that holds plastic ware. I don't know how that cabinet gets trashed so bad in no time at all, my other cabinets don't get that messy. Got about half done and then it was time to do chores and haven't got the rest of it put away yet. I should never stop a project before it's completed because then I have a hard time getting back to it. The procrastinator in me I guess.


----------



## JCnGrace

@TuyaGirl, I'm not going to edit the reply I made to @carshon just so you can see how BAD my English writing is. LOL


----------



## PoptartShop

@carshon Omg that's a lot of money. :sad: Car/truck work is so expensive. I'm sorry. Ugh. Everything is so expensive. 
@TuyaGirl it was a lot of fun!  I was exhausted though, still am, from all the walking/standing we did. :lol: Long day but fun! And the wine was DELISH.
@JCnGrace yay for getting stuff done! :smile: Hey, half is better than none right?  You will get it all done eventually.
@TuyaGirl awww, you do need a vacation from the vacation. :lol: The weather doesn't sound too nice which probably affected your mood a lot. :sad: I know I was super like, blah yesterday because it rained all day & night. 

I confess, it's super nice out today. Not too humid, not too cold- PERFECT for a ride...going to the barn, gonna ride Cat & maybe do some little oxers with her & trot poles.  
Thursday I'm going to the rescue. Gonna take Camden on a trail again.  

I asked my boss for a raise...he said he figured I'd ask soon, give him 1-2 days to see what's going on so I am hoping I will get one.


----------



## JCnGrace

@PoptartShop, I got that project completed while I watched Hoarder reruns. That show always motivates me. LOL

Keeping my fingers crossed that you get the raise!!!!


----------



## Cherrij

I am kinda being blamed, for a mare possibly losing a foal. That hectic crazy panicky mare, whom we took out for a 15 minute in hand work, didn't even break a sweat, to see how she reacts to pressure and ropes. Yes, she was moving away fast and being a bit stressed, but paid attention to people and never tried to escape. and came towards for praises and calming down. 
She was supposed to be around 5 months pregnant, never checked or aprooved, and is now in heat. and the owner says the vet has said any mare who is in heat loses foal or it has problems, usually stillborns. 

I don't even know what to think. 

And then I thought - I think my horse is the only thin horse in summer, without work. Probably because he is pastured 24/7, runs and plays with his buddy, and doesn't get any extra food. just the pasture and hay in shelter. even when his buddies are becoming fatsies on that while clover. 
And no he is not a hard keeper  he has some fat


----------



## JCnGrace

If a mare loses a foal with 15 minutes of in hand work then it wasn't a viable pregnancy to begin with @Cherrij. That's if she even lost it, without an actual exam there's a good chance she was never to pregnant to begin with and there's as good of a chance that she's still pregnant, I've seen more than one pregnant mare act like they're in heat just because they are excited about something. Whatever you do, do not blame yourself and shame on her owner if they are.


----------



## Cherrij

JCnGrace said:


> If a mare loses a foal with 15 minutes of in hand work then it wasn't a viable pregnancy to begin with @Cherrij. That's if she even lost it, without an actual exam there's a good chance she was never to pregnant to begin with and there's as good of a chance that she's still pregnant, I've seen more than one pregnant mare act like they're in heat just because they are excited about something. Whatever you do, do not blame yourself and shame on her owner if they are.


I told her that. maybe in different words, but I told her, that the stress from those 15 minutes could not have caused it. then the stress of being tied in the stable at cross ties, with sedatives, to try and trim her feet was more, than this. My timing with stressy horses is quite good, so I know what I saw and how the mare was doing.. 
The owner just now grumps that it's a waste of money and time and the mare is now doing nothing.. I told her there is no way to know for sure if she even was pregnant, or if she lost it. it's wait and see. 

The owner wants the best, but does not always have patience. that mare has been seriously abused by people, including sexual abuse, as well as being roped, underfed, neglected feet (that is why her feet are so urgent, before catastrophic failure occurs), and even beaten quite a lot. At first she didn't even let people touch her. Now she gives legs, is still hard to catch, apparently cannot be caught at all now.. but I guess they haven't tried every page in the book yet, and honestly, they are not best equipped to deal with such a mare.


----------



## Cherrij

I just thought about all those pregnant mustang mares when being rounded up and "civilised"...


----------



## JCnGrace

I confess that I spent a major portion of my day on the phone. 3 siblings + mom called and then I called the hospital to argue about my PT bill. After I inquired about charges they then doubled the rate for all following visits. Dang thieves! I don't think she liked it when I said I wasn't paying the increased rate.


----------



## cbar

Well, I bought a truck today. What am I thinking? I will probs get to go pick it up tomorrow since i asked them to re-paint the tailgate. I despise dealing with salesmen...they make my skin crawl. I'm hoping this new truck will last me forever so I never, ever, ever have to go through this again (plus I am now financed up the a$$...the banks make a killing off me!!) 

I blame the horses though. B/c if I didn't have them and didn't want to trailer them everywhere I wouldn't need a bigger truck  Honestly wouldn't have it any other way....those beasts cost me a fortune but I sure enjoy having them around!


----------



## Cherrij

cbar said:


> Well, I bought a truck today. What am I thinking? I will probs get to go pick it up tomorrow since i asked them to re-paint the tailgate. I despise dealing with salesmen...they make my skin crawl. I'm hoping this new truck will last me forever so I never, ever, ever have to go through this again (plus I am now financed up the a$$...the banks make a killing off me!!)
> 
> I blame the horses though. B/c if I didn't have them and didn't want to trailer them everywhere I wouldn't need a bigger truck  Honestly wouldn't have it any other way....those beasts cost me a fortune but I sure enjoy having them around!


Congrats on the truck! 

I can still just dream about a truck that can pull a trailer, licence for that, and a trailer itself. and then also need animal transportation sertificate. urgh. loads of finanses. 
Luckily for now as I don't trailer anywhere too often, I can hire people


----------



## JCnGrace

Congrats @cbar! Did you get a Dodge? What color? Did you go 1 ton or 3/4? Give us the scoop girl!


----------



## cbar

@JCnGrace, I ended up getting a 2013 Dodge 2500 SLT Diesel. I wanted laramie, but don't have deep enough pockets! LOL. It has fairly low km (76,000km) so powertrain is still under warranty which is good. 

The truck is black...not my first choice but beggars can't be choosers. Better than white - the rig-pigs up here mostly drive white diesel trucks. So if it was white, better chance it was abused in its past life. 

I think the new trucks name is Reggie....(I name my vehicles...I'm special). I hope to get back to the dealer to pick her up tonight. I was supposed to have lesson, but would really like to get this dealt with. Especially since financing is already gone through...I'd like to get the truck ASAP since I'm technically now paying for it. Plus, Betty (my current truck) has hardly any gas in her...I like to be an a-hole and bring my trade-ins running on fumes. But you better believe I'll be PO'd if the new truck doesn't have a full tank!


----------



## JCnGrace

@*cbar* , sounds nice and I like black trucks. Hard to keep clean but they look so nice when they are. 


Crazy horse antics story for the day...While I was doing chores Cutter finally decided he'd aggravated me enough by standing in the poop I was trying to scoop so wandered over to the gate inside the barn that separates the two herds and started aggravating Freckles, who is in the other herd from the one Cutter is in. She did not appreciate him sticking his nose through the gate and nibbling on her so she let out a squeal. I don't think it took Thunder even a second to come and insert himself between Cutter and Freckles to let Cutter know that he was going to have to go through him if Cutter wanted to mess with his mama (Frecks is Thunder's dam and even though they were separated for 12-13 years once they got back together they were mother and son again except for nursing). I hadn't seen Cutter clack his teeth and hang his head like that since he was introduced into his herd. LOL


----------



## Cherrij

I am melting. It is around 27 degrees today again (so around 80), and they are forecasting 31 degree tomorrow (closing onto 90), and the moisture in the air is high - cannot find data for what we have now, but average dryest in Latvia is 71% in spring! .. I feel like a sticky melty exhausted blob of uselessness. And I have to go work in the stable tomorrow! Horses, horseflies, beginners and +31 degree..


----------



## carshon

I confess truck is back after a week in the shop. Almost $1200 later it had better be running good for a long time! had one of our horses react to their vaccination. She has never had a reaction before and it took 2 days for it to show but she has a hot hard lump on her neck. So cold hosing and bute for her - hopefully we will get to ride this weekend!


----------



## JCnGrace

@carshon, poor thing, hope she's feeling better soon. Ouch on that repair bill!


----------



## cbar

@carshon, I really hope you get to ride this week. And fingers crossed there are no other issues with the truck - I can relate to the headaches of vehicle repairs. I am lucky though and have 2 mechanics and a body man in the family. But finding the time to get things done is hard. 

What vaccination did your horse react to? My filly reacts very badly to the west nile vaccine; it usually takes her a week to get back to 'normal'. 

TGIF! I am so happy the weekend is almost here! I am trail riding on Sunday and super stoked to pull the trailer with the new truck. Sounds like tomorrow we are going to go fishing somewhere for part of the day. And since I didn't have lesson with Amber this week, I will work with her tonight after work and also hopefully get a ride in on Tiger. 
@JCnGrace, was Cutter doing that mouthy thing that baby horses do? Too funny!


----------



## carshon

@cbar oddly enough we think it was the West Nile vaccine she reacted to. We get the 5Way and the West Nile vaccine. One in each side of the neck. Gracie has had both of these for the last 5 or 6 years and never reacted. We work at the vet clinic (we clean) and talked to the Vet the administered the vaccine - she suggested cold hosing and bute (which is what we were doing) but also said she would note in the file that Gracie has a reaction to one of the vaccines. She nor I could remember 100% for sure which side of the neck the WN went into but she felt that vaccine causes more reaction than the 5-Way. Mosquitoes have been horrendous the last 2 years so I do not want to go without the vaccine - but next year we are going to make sure to watch for another reaction or vet said she would look for another manufacturer and see if that helped.

Good luck fishing! haven't been yet this year but fishing weather is coming up for us soon!


----------



## cbar

@carshon, it is probably the WNV that she reacted to. My filly got a large swelling from it, and she was just...off. Like walking like she was a little tipsy and just not really with it. Those side effects wore off after a few days. 

I gave her a bit of bute for the first couple days, and cold-sponged where the swelling was. My vet said that they could try giving her an anti-histamine next year to see if that helps. The WNV isn't really one I want to skip on......my instructor also mentioned that after she's had it in her system for a few years that I could probably skip a year since they build up antibodies. Not sure if that's 100% accurate, but I'm going to discuss with the vet. 

I hope your mare recovers quickly so you can get back on the trails!! 

I also got a letter from the government saying there is a confirmed case of EIA in our county. EEK!!! I might have the vet run the coggins test on all mine as they haven't been done in awhile.


----------



## Change

Only being able to find time to read and post about once a week. I know I won't remember everything I wanted to respond to, so if I miss you, I'm sorry!
@carshon - ouch on the truck repair costs!
@cbar - let me know how that RAM pulls. I'm looking semi-seriously for a 2500/F250 or 3500/F350 diesel as my last truck, too. Saw a real nice (black) 2007 F250 yesterday. Less than 200K miles. Price is do-able, but... it's a 6.0 and I'd really prefer the bigger engine. Plus, it's an automatic. I may be weird, but I like manual transmissions, especially on trucks. Maybe if it's still there in a week I might take it for a test-drive.

Haven't been riding because it's either raining or so hot and muggy that it's just miserable out.


----------



## PoptartShop

@JCnGrace omg that show is crazy but I like it too! LOL. It's like holy crap how do people live that way?! :lol: But I know there's more behind it psychologically. Still, it boggles my mind. LOL at Cutter! :rofl: 
@cbar I hope you have a lovely trail ride this weekend. :smile: Enjoy!! And CONGRATS on the new truck!!  That's exciting. I like the name of it too. :lol: Reggie sounds perfect. I also name my vehicles. Mine is named Mr. Hotstuff...my last one was Mr. Right (totally wasn't, sadly he got hit) but yeah...LOL it's fun to name them. Weirdos unite!
@carshon gosh, that is a lot of money for the repairs. :sad: It better seriously last forever after all that! Aww, sorry to hear about the reaction, poor girly. I hope she feels better. 
@Change the weather needs to change soon so you can get some saddle time darn it! 
@Cherrij too, too hot! I hear ya! It's 84F here today, plus humid...ack. :sad: 

Supposed to rain tomorrow (maybe).

Been doing a lot of riding this week, at the rescue last night then at the other barn the night before etc. I am pooped, LOL but enjoying working with them. <3 

Work has STILL been crazy, since the new office mgr got canned I'm still doing like...everything. Hoping I get a darn raise come Monday (boss went out on his boat today - lucky duck). He needs to hire a new one though, I hope soon. :icon_rolleyes: I'm sick of coming to work stressed out LOL.

Tomorrow I am going to the rescue (if it doesn't rain!) to ride Camden again, probably take him on his 3rd trail. He did really well last night on his 2nd one.  He's so good. Then probably swimming, there's gonna be food/games at the pool at my complex tomorrow so I wanna check it out. 

I hope everyone has a good weekend. HAPPY FRIDAY!!!  

ALSO: ANY SUGGESTIONS for a portable saddle rack for the CAR? Like the backseat? I have an Altima so I have a pretty big backseat but I am sick of putting my saddle on the backseat...I mean it won't hurt it (I have it set down properly) but still, want something more durable...I don't leave it in it all day, only when I am going to the rescue/other barn. Otherwise it stays at my house lol. I just don't wanna spend an arm & a leg. :sad: 

I saw this...
Affordable Portable Products - products

It's $40 but another like $40 for shipping...I want it really badly LOL. May have to save up... :lol:


----------



## JCnGrace

@cbar, yes, exactly like a foal.

Watch your mare with the tipsy episodes after WNV. Freckles has that same reaction but they lasted longer each time. Last time she got the vaccine it lasted from April until late summer/early fall. As scary as it is going without, after it took her that long to get better I quit giving them and instead switched to mosquito control. Oddly enough as buggy as this place is we don't have too bad of a mosquito problem because we don't get a lot of standing water and I make sure to dump & rinse all water troughs and buckets at a minimum of 3 days. 

@Change, be sure to check reviews for that engine. There was one Ford used that had a lot of issues and I'm thinking it was the 6.0 but I'm not sure what years it was that had all the problems. 

Miss your posts!

@PoptartShop, are you handy? Seems like someone on this forum had a hubby or son make them one much like the one you posted out of PVC pipe to go in their car. It used a wider in diameter pipe and wasn't as tall but it looked pretty easy to make.


----------



## JCnGrace

I confess that I made an old childhood favorite for my supper tonight which I just had about an hour ago. Creamed spaghetti which seems to be a family thing because no one else has ever heard of it. Cooked spaghetti, enough milk to cover it in the pan, a good dollop of butter and lots of salt & pepper, heat until it's simmering and the butter is melted. I hadn't had it in ages and now I'm wondering why I haven't because it tasted pretty darn good. 

Cutter was up to no good again tonight by nibbling on Frecks and making her squeal. Discovered if Thunder has the choice of protecting his mom or eating he will choose eating LOL so I had to rescue her. That's why everybody eventually gives in and lets Cutter have his way because he is RELENTLESS in his mischievousness. I think he gets bored standing in the barn all day so has to think of things to do to amuse himself. I don't think it occurs to him that he could go outside by himself and run up and down a few hills to burn off excess energy because then he'd have to get more than 3 feet away from Gamble who is suddenly his BFF.


----------



## avjudge

JCnGrace said:


> @*PoptartShop* , are you handy? Seems like someone on this forum had a hubby or son make them one much like the one you posted out of PVC pipe to go in their car. It used a wider in diameter pipe and wasn't as tall but it looked pretty easy to make.


I definitely saw discussion of this, on this forum or another. If you google "pvc car saddle rack" you'll find lots of pictures and maybe some plans. 

I'd think that if you make your own you might be able to customize for the shape of your own car - if carrying in the back seat works better for you than the back (in a hatchback/SUV) or trunk, you could have front legs on the rack that go to the floor and back legs that sit on the seat.

Anne


----------



## JCnGrace

Today was the first event back from summer break for the Professional Bull Riders Built Ford Tough Series. I confess that I go through withdrawals every time they take their summer and winter break. Since part of it was televised at 1:00 pm and then the rest at 5:30 pm I planned my whole day around it. Threw a roast with potatoes & carrots in the crockpot this morning and did chores between the 2 events. I might have a small addiction problem. LOL


----------



## Cherrij

Yesterday I had my first work day at the stable. My chores are simple - take out horses, tell beginners how to get on and get basic manouvers done. walk with them to the forest, come back, take them off horses, put horses back in the stable, switch to other ones and walk out with the next group. If I have helpers at the stable, I don't have to saddle or clean horses, if I don't, then I have to. 

Today I will be more on my own, the stable owner will only appear every now and then.. 
Soon I am deciding on the forest routes and which horses to work! :O

Though my feet are dead because I decided to try to walk in my short riding boots, and they hurt feet!


----------



## JCnGrace

You have to walk on foot and not ride @Cherrij? I can't imagine! I was a trail guide for one day (my niece worked there and I just filled in because they were short handed) at a state park and I was exhausted by the end of the day and I got to ride a horse leading those trails. And I was young and fit at the time but it was during their busy season and it was a non-stop 14 hour day.


----------



## 6gun Kid

I confess, I bought a horse this past weekend.


----------



## carshon

@6gunkid We DEMAND details and photos! What kind of confession about a purchase can you make with no photos?!



I confess I rode yesterday and my horse was a nit wit! she was all amped up ( we have not ridden in 2 weeks due to broken truck) and she shied at EVERYTHING! and I mean everything! We even rode at the park she sees at a minimum once a week. My upper thighs are sore from hanging on! Advil is my friend today!


----------



## PoptartShop

@JCnGrace I'm not very handy, but my dad's friend may be able to make it for me. Going to send over instructions to him soon because I do need it. I hope it works out LOL...if not...gotta save that 80 bucks. :icon_rolleyes: Last option would be to make one lol. That spaghetti sounds delish.  And my oh my, Cutter. Mischief indeed!! LOL
@avjudge thank you, yeah I may have to just make it/have someone make it. Although the other one looks really nice, I feel like if I made it it'd fall apart. :lol:
@Cherrij that is like a gym workout in itself isn't it?!!
@6gun Kid...PICTURES PLEASE. WHAT KIND OF HORSE? HOW OLD? Ahhh!! We must know!! 

I confess, I didn't get to ride this weekend. :sad: It rained Saturday a bit & then yesterday I was at my parent's swimming all day. 
Happy Monday....woooooooo


----------



## JCnGrace

6gun Kid said:


> I confess, I bought a horse this past weekend.


Quit being such a tease and give us details! LOL


----------



## JCnGrace

@carshon, well glad you got to ride but sorry it wasn't a relaxing ride. Sounds like you stayed in the saddle leastways so that's a good thing!

@PoptartShop, I think mainly it would be measuring and cutting. For putting together you just use pipe fittings which you could glue if you wanted it to stay put or leave unglued for easy disassembly. I think unglued would be the best way to go because I think it would have to come apart to get it in and out the door unless you have a van, hatchback, or SUV. 

We've been having cool nights so my friend said she hasn't been getting much use out of her pool lately. Do your parents have a solar blanket or some other way of warming the water and if so does their method work well? Just trying to get some ideas to pass along.


----------



## 6gun Kid

Details are, this horse was raised and broke by my wife , who made him a gift to her then husband. They split up, he sold the horse. I have heard about Stetson from the beginning of our relationship, well Saturday night she found him, Sunday morning we picked him up.


----------



## carshon

@6gunkid he is a knockout! I am so happy for your wife and so thankful she now has a husband who understands how close the bond with a horse can be!


----------



## Cherrij

@JCnGrace - Sunday I had to walk. It was mainly kids and scared beginners, so we walked in hand with them. 
@PoptartShop - It really is like gym workout. I am kinda fit, but it still took a lot out of me.. 

The duties vary. 
Yesterday I had to start with 1 h riding at walk, and then was supposed to be a faster ride together with the owner so I see the paths to take for trot and canter. But, I had to get off my horse around 30 minutes in the walk, as the last riders (who were supposed to be quite good) couldn't control their horses and they kicked at each other and the 11 year old girl got scared. so we hand walked our horses, tried to keep 2 more moving in front of us. 
I actually rode more yesterday, and the day was lighter, so I am not as tired as I was after sunday, but of course my legs hurt everywhere. 
Got to ride a slow walk hour in the forest with a nice couple, and later join on a trot ride, and in the end after all those, I got a nice young couple for a full forest ride with trot and canter and I could choose which paths and what speeds where..  that was fun. 

I like this job because it is not that hard, I get to ride every now and then, and normally we have younger girls helping with tacking the horses up and so on. The hardest chores are to clean the stalls at the end of the day (yesterday only half of the horses worked, so only 3 medium wheelbarrows of manure had to be taken out. That was quick and easy. So we placed hay for today as well (Horses go out at night and stand in only during the day if there are bugs or if they are supposed to work. 
I will try to remember to post some pics once I have them in the pc


----------



## JCnGrace

I confess I got hooked on a book tonight and read for 3 1/2 hours straight. I couldn't put it down until I finished it. So now I'm running late on my nightly routine and instead of being ready to shut down the computer and hit the hay, I'm just getting started.

@6gun Kid, thanks for sharing the story. I'm so glad your Mrs. got him back.

@Cherrij, it does sound like a cool job. Even though I was exhausted I did have a good time that day so the experience was worth it. I got a job offer at the end of the day but I already had a full time job and wasn't willing to give up all of my weekends because I had my own horse that needed riding and no way would I have taken him down there and exposed him to the shipping fever that ran rampant through their horses.


----------



## equesjumping

A woman (one of the leadser's)in my stable is all about natural riding. But I'm a show jumping lover and pretty ambitious, hence she hate me for riding my horse (with a saddle and bridle with a bit). She basically told me that I can't jump with my mare in these stables. I'm trying my best to be respectful but it's really getting on my nerves.. I don't wanna leave these stables 'cos they're beautiful and my horse love's them but, well, I might have to if she keeps hating the only thing that I really love doing.


----------



## EstrellaandJericho

equesjumping said:


> A woman (one of the leadser's)in my stable is all about natural riding. But I'm a show jumping lover and pretty ambitious, hence she hate me for riding my horse (with a saddle and bridle with a bit). She basically told me that I can't jump with my mare in these stables. I'm trying my best to be respectful but it's really getting on my nerves.. I don't wanna leave these stables 'cos they're beautiful and my horse love's them but, well, I might have to if she keeps hating the only thing that I really love doing.


 if shes just a leader and not the BO I would go to the BO. Some natural horsemanship has horses jumping over stuff, and even if she doesn't, its not her place to force her riding style on you. I see her point but I also see yours, having been a hunter/jumper and now being a natural horseman. I realize I'm a hippy of the horse world, I am okay with it too. To each ones own. 

If shes the BO, Maybe if there are trails, take your horse to a meadow and set up jumps there. But honestly you may need to move to a barn more suited for your riding style.


----------



## EstrellaandJericho

Most of the time, I like my horse more than my boyfriend D:


----------



## cbar

@6gun Kid, congrats on the new horse - he's a beauty!!! 
@Cherrij, glad to hear the job is going well and sounds like you have some really nice trails in your area - can't wait to see some pictures! 
@JCnGrace - I love reading too!! I just finished a John Grisham novel and am on the hunt for my next book to read. Any suggestions?? 

My weekend was alright. I am REALLY happy with how the new truck hauls the trailer - such a huge difference. I ran into an issue with my hitch though as I need a drop hitch for my new truck. I knew I would, but decided to wait till the last second to figure it out. I still got out for a trail ride on Sunday, but it was cut short b/c of a storm. I'm really hoping to get out this weekend as well, but am at the point that I think I would venture off on my own as long as I stayed in cell reception. 
@equesjumping, I would tell that lady to pound sand. As long as no one is abusing their horse, they should be able to ride anyway they want to.


----------



## PoptartShop

@6gun Kid congrats. He is super handsome. 
Glad you got him back too!!!  Yay!
@JCnGrace what book???
@Cherrij that does sound like a really good, fun job.  Especially because you get to ride!
@EstrellaandJericho because horses>men any day. :lol:

Today's already a hectic day at work. :icon_rolleyes: Might ride later, depending on the rain...been raining all day so far. :sad:


----------



## JCnGrace

@equesjumping, your horse, your decision on how to ride her. Maybe have a little chat with the woman about respect. 

@EstrellaandJericho, don't we all! LOL

@cbar and @PoptartShop, one of my sisters passed on her collection of books by Richard Paul Evans. I've read 3 or 4 of them so far and every one has been really good but the one that kept me reading last night was The Locket. They are in the romance genre, nothing steamy about them, but they are about so much more than that too. 

Richard Paul Evans #1 New York Times bestselling author


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

6gun Kid said:


> Details are, this horse was raised and broke by my wife , who made him a gift to her then husband. They split up, he sold the horse. I have heard about Stetson from the beginning of our relationship, well Saturday night she found him, Sunday morning we picked him up.


That is AWESOME to hear! Glad the search had a happy ending... I was reading along thinking, Oh please let the horse be okay, oh please let the horse be... Oh COOL! She got him back!

Also, I confess to... for the first time since I was 14... so in 30 years... riding a horse bareback...

And it was Trigger, the Arabian cross that has vexed me so... and scared me some if I'm honest... since we got him a year and a half ago... two years? IDK. Had him a while though and he's the first horse that's I've ever bailed off of and that was a bad bad deal... for him and me.

He had massive trust issues when we got him and I was too much a noob to realize it... or that he's not just a weirdly built quarter horse. *facepalm*

Oh the things you can learn in 18 months... Anyway! While watching my cousin's daughter work with my big boy, Sarge, in the round pen, I decided instead of standing around with Trigger beside me in his halter... y'know. to just... hey... Lookit that feed bucket all upside down and handily right here... Why I bet I could hop up on that, and onto him and...

I didn't die, he didn't panic. It was awesome.

Granted, I had a white knuckled handful of mane the size of my husband's head with my left hand when I got really bold and decided Let's Walk Around, Trigs... but... that's another confession entirely.


----------



## TimWhit91

So I have been working some horses for a guy I trained a horse for a couple years ago. TBs. So not my favorite. All of them are off the track. My favorite is the youngest, she has been off the track for 2 years now, nobody has been on her since. I have been working with her for a month about. I was riding her in the arena the other day and she was fine. Then the neighbor came over and said I could use his arena...beautiful arena! So I took her over there. Insane horse, took an hour to get her to calm down and quit jumping at every shadow.

The next day I decided to take her up to the hills (these people live a 10 min ride from endless trails) as soon as we were out of hearing range of the other horses screaming for her, she was great. She called the whole time, but didn't try to turn back once. She went everywhere I asked her to, didn't spook once and stayed on the trails without being told to. I came home smiling because she impressed me so much! 

Can't wait till this weekend to ride her again!


----------



## JCnGrace

@AtokaGhosthorse, yay for you riding bareback! I think it's a good thing to practice on occasion.

@TimWhit91, I've wondered how you've been doing riding those horses. I figured you'd been keeping too busy to post.


So today hubby comes tromping into the house and tells me I need to get to the barn. Of course my heart starts racing and I'm thinking "who's sick or hurt?". Horses are fine, a litter of kittens has moved in. Do you think a jury would forgive spousal abuse in a case where hubby scares wife spitless over some frickin' stray cats? LOL What the heck does he expect me to do about it? The things are wild and one of them already scratched the crap out of him when he got it cornered and tried to pet it. Anyway Hiss and Faith are not happy campers and are avoiding going in the barn. Guess who will have the project of taming kittens so that they can be caught and taken to the Humane Society? I think mama cat brought them over from across the road so that she could wean them where there's actually food to eat so maybe if I'm lucky they'll go back. However, the way my luck runs they are all girls, I won't be able to tame them, and eventually they'll overrun my barn with more litters of untouchable kittens. Oh, he said he counted at least 5, 3 black and whites, 2 blacks. I think I saw 4 different ones but with them being the same colors maybe I just kept seeing the same 2 and they were darting around to different spots.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

Oooo. You have barn cats. No bad thing in my opinion. But yeaaahhh... they will eat you alive if you try to grab them, even kittens like that! The little stinks can BITE.


----------



## JCnGrace

@AtokaGhosthorse, I insist on having barn cats but I already have 2 that live in that barn. They are 15 year old sisters and they're getting run out of their home because they are petrified of kittens. I don't want the two old girls living outside because they are both deaf now so it wouldn't take much for a predator to sneak up on them. Those two are my favorite of the barn cats so they get top priority.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

Awww... Yeah. I totally get that. That's pretty up there in years for kittehs. 

And right for you to insist. My husband claims to HATE my cats (not barn cats, just one old female - 12 years old, and three toms) and claims any mice in the shop and tackroom are my fault for leaving the door up on the tack room... so the cats can get in to get to the mice... My argument is, a mouse can go where a mouse wants to go, and if the cats can't get inside, the mouse is safe.

I don't want my saddles and tack chewed up and I sure don't like their poo all over my workbench... ew.

The barn kittehs are indeed a must.


----------



## Tazzie

Yikes that was a lot to read!! I'm glad everyone seems to be out riding for the most part!

Yay for vehicles :lol: I'm lucky that my husband fixes everything wrong with vehicles. I'd die paying someone to fix them now!! As far as talks of buying trucks... I think it was @Change (sorry, been coming and going reading this, so I could be wrong :lol who was talking about the Ford with the 6 liter.... DON'T! My husband used to be a Ford man before switching to Dodge (no, I will NOT talk you out of a Ford, promise). He said the 6 liter is the WORST Ford has put in their trucks. Said steer clear of it, or prepare to drop $3k to fix it. His order of best to worst would be the 6.7, 7.3, or the 6.4. So if you're looking for your last truck... RUN from that one.

I'm also the weirdo who names vehicles :lol: our dodge I call Big Red (it's a girl lol), and my Cobalt is named Gizmo (a boy haha).

Lots to update though. Izzie saw the chiro and was BADLY in need of it. Her pelvis was all funky and just BAD. He was shocked she was still willing to step into the canter for me it was so bad. We ALL heard it pop when he adjusted it, and the relief on Izzie's face was INSTANT. She was SO happy!

The day after I had a lesson, and we're definitely improving! My trainer got on and it was gorgeous! This was on a Sunday.

Monday I went down with my in laws (Nick had taken the kids and dogs and headed to Michigan) to ride. We were met with an OUCHY Izzie. I had hoped it was just some muscle soreness from working, so I rode lightly (like, no sweat lightly) and rubbed liniment on it.

Tuesday I went down to feed, and ZERO difference from Monday. Put DMSO on it instead to try to help it, and called our chiro in a panic to see if by some miracle he could squeeze us in. Izzie and I were supposed to be hopping on a trailer on Thursday to go to Michigan.

Wednesday morning the chiro called me. Yes, he could squeeze us in after hours. Cue HUGE relief. I chose the chiro over the vet BECAUSE if she needed an adjustment, he could do it. And if it was something more, potentially more serious, he could tell me since he was a vet before he went into chiro and acupuncture. So after work I ran down, grabbed Izzie, and headed out. She showed NO difference still. He started evaluating her, and said her pelvis all still looked fine. However, he noticed her ribcage had swung to the right. So our best guess is she took a hard fall. Verdict was muscle bruising and swelling left side of the hip. Michigan was out of the question (I'd already figured that going in, but he agreed). Rest was on the agenda.

Michigan was fun though. I got to ride a giant lub a dub who was WONDERFUL. His owner asked if I was interested, and offered me her helmet to wear :lol: rode him in tennis shoes, and we rode through Training Level Test 3. My former trainer was coaching as people would ride through the tests, and I was yelled at the least, woo!

The big lub a dud; he's apparently an Irish Sport Horse (I had him pegged as a half draft haha!):










Izzie got a new bridle when we were in Michigan too  we went down to visit yesterday. She had some minor, minor soreness left, so we just hacked out on a trail ride. She had a BLAST! Did NOT want it to end! And afterward, I had no reaction when I pushed around where she'd had the minor soreness! So maybe she needed just a good hack?

Anyway, Izzie in her new bridle, and a fun video from the trail lol you can see she's on a long rein, and couldn't care less about the random farm equipment around her (UGH! I hate that the forum turns my pictures; click on them and they'll be upright):


----------



## JCnGrace

That headstall looks very nice on her @Tazzie. Is that biothane? I'm asking because I've never been up close and personal to any biothane tack. Let us know how you like it if it is. Glad Izzie is feeling better and that you had a good time on vacation. 

@AtokaGhosthorse, hubby is actually the cat person in the family. He loves cats and has one that is so spoiled rotten from him letting her call all the shots that she has to get a spanking every once in a while when she forgets she's dealing with me instead of him. I do not put up with her sinking her claws into me just because I quit petting her before she's ready. Anyway, he'd be a cat hoarder if I let him and I'd be a horse hoarder if he let me. We keep each other in check. LOL


----------



## Cherrij

I confess. I got angry with my horse today. He was as always - good to catch, easy to tack up (with minor moving), and easy to mount. 

But then he walks like a drunk, or refuses to walk. so I dismounted and took the riding stick. Hate it when he won't move without it. ( I know I need to do a lot more groundwork again, but there is no time!!!) 

So he walks and then suddenly decides to wobble one direction or the other. Gosh< I got so mad. I started repeating spots we walked through and around, because every single time I try to go straight somewhere, his whole body just moves somewhere else, no matter how I try to keep him together. He just is so flexible and moving everywhere.. sheesh.. 

I feel like I can train or ride any horse, apart from mine... 

When I tried some trot, he wants to canter.. AGAIn.. Always. it's always canter for him - which is a nice, comfortable, easy to sit canter, but I WANT TROT! 
After losing his shoulder and trying to canter, he got a slap with the stick on the lost shoulder, and decided he will try to scare me with some tiny crow hopping to try to turn that into some bucking. Oh my I was mad for that.. I think half the village heard us shouting this morning.. yeah, the owner was riding Retro and that wasn't going too well either! 

the only one who was actually doing fine was the owners daughter on Shelby, the grey draft. they did fiiiiiiiine... 

Us with the boys.. oh my... I think our backs and buttoms were wetter than the boys.. 

In the end I managed some circles and spirals in walk with Grand and managed to get him to step to the outside so well, that in the end he was doing just that  COuldn't get him to walk or bend, he just wanted to sidestep 

I do have a video of that, but it is too darn complicated to post it here..


----------



## Tazzie

@JCnGrace, no, it's leather  it's a European brand bridle that was recommended to me since it's heavily padded. Need to do some heavier riding in it, but our first ride Izzie LOVED it. So I have some hope haha! I'm glad she's feeling better too! I worry too much when she's ouchy :lol:
@Cherrij, I hate the days like that! At least you guys worked through it!!

Ugh, all I did yesterday was LAUNDRY. Last load is waiting in the dryer for me to fold, ugh. But then it'll be done for now... *might* go ride tonight. Rain/storms are in the forecast, so we have to see. Planning to bring down my poles and start practicing trail stuff for shows. Nick REALLY wants us showing trail under saddle since she's actually a solid real trail horse. Just going to take some work :lol:


----------



## PoptartShop

@JCnGrace that's pretty cool.  I wish I had more time to read.
I used to read 2 books in like 1 day :lol: 
@AtokaGhosthorse that is great you had a good bareback ride!!!  Must have felt awesome since it's been so long, awww!
@Tazzie sorry to hear Izzie was sore. :sad: Maybe she did just need a little change of scenery! That is great you had a nice little hack!  I love her new bridle. She looks so pretty as always. <3 Wow, that horse is also beautiful. He's huge! LOL. So awesome, glad you had a nice vaca!!! You deserved it!
@Cherrij aww, sounds like an off kinda day. :sad: It happens. All that matters is that you worked through it in the end! 

I rode Hope last night (half-blind horse!) she was off for over a week, her owner didn't want anyone on her while she was away. But, she did really well last night. I think Saturday I'm going to do some more groundwork with her though. A good lunging session. :smile: Here's some pictures. 


Tonight I'm going to the RESCUE! Gonna ride Camden again, and I think we may be going on a trail.  His 3rd one it will be! He's really good. And super sweet. Every time I'm at the rescue, it's just so peaceful and relaxing like there's no pressure. 

HOPE::mrgreen:


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

@JCnGrace: We have one that's pretty... pushy. A young tom named Tiger. He's sweet but demanding... likes to snag you as you walk by if you're ignoring him, he walks the top rail of the round pen the whole time you're in there, rubs all over the horse's legs, and the other night, he jumped on my back... And used his hooks to hang on.  While I was holding Trigger's lead... (A Tiger/Trigger combo is always interesting).

To Trigger's credit, that poor nervous wreck never flinched when the dancing and holleration started.

I think Tiger found it hilarious and I'm not so sure Trigger didn't too....

@PopTartShop: It was... different... than I remember it. 14, scorching hot summers, a hardly ridden red roan ranch horse... I remember always thinking how SLICK and hard it was to stay on in jeans, but in shorts I was stuck like a tick on Tom's back... and everyone always got grossed out because...ew horse sweat, dirt... and hair! In shorts! EW! *nothing a garden hose or a swim in the creek didn't fix*

I realized the other night its not the hair that's slick, so much as it feels like their skin is going to just... slide right off when they move. Until I pull off some more weight and him too... he has a bit more sway back than I like but its been a fat summer, so he's fatter than usual... I'm trying to keep it down to short little sessions, just sitting around watching others work in the round pen, maybe puttering around the house and shop building until I'm lighter, his back is less swoopy... and I'm less likely to fall off.

Baby steps....

He did... move around a bit uneasily the other night, like, WHOA! What the heck are you doing! You've never been on me bareback lady!... and lol... without thinking, me: Oh quit complaining. I've lost 20 lbs for you...

And that's another confession I guess. I've gone from 225 at the doctors office in February (when I had the uber low teenager blood pressure which shocked the doctor) to 205 and still losing. I want to shed another 20 for sure. 170, at my height, build, and age, is actually where I want to be and stay.

But I've done it as much for the horse(s) as I have for me. Every little bit helps us all. :cowboy:


----------



## Tazzie

@PoptartShop, yeah, that's what we're thinking. We're going to do Dressage work still since we are right there at the brink of Second Level, but I need to mix it up more than I have been. Which is why I plan to work on trail course stuff. I think she'll love it  once she gets the idea of it. And more hacking. I want to bring Izzie home and trail ride around there  But thank you! I do think she's awfully pretty :lol:

Have fun at the rescue!! Hope is GORGEOUS!

I won't get to ride tonight :sad: checked the radar, and it'll be storming around the time we head down there. Lucky us! Oh well, Izzie is enjoying the break!


----------



## PoptartShop

I confess, it's like 3:30 & I am JUST NOW eating my lunch...work has been just so crazy busy today. :icon_rolleyes: Leaving in an hour, then rescue time!
@Tazzie that sounds like a plan! I think she will really like the trails!  She's so versatile. 
Awwww, sorry to hear about the darn weather. Ugh. We are going to have storms late tonight into tomorrow so I probably won't ride until the weekend. Yay for mud LOL.
@AtokaGhosthorse that is AWESOME on the weight loss! I've also lost weight from riding, it really is a workout!!


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

PoptartShop said:


> @AtokaGhosthorse that is AWESOME on the weight loss! I've also lost weight from riding, it really is a workout!!


Thank you! And congrats on losing your own!

Mine is from riding and just in general being outside. That and everything to do with horses takes WORK. SO much EFFORT. LOL Went from barely able to drag a 50lb sack of feed off the pile and onto a flat cart at Tractor Supply to just slinging it over my shoulder and off I go. Some days I just roll the door up on the tack room, fire up the music and sweep, clean tack, repair, aka 'turd' polish, old tack as my husband calls it, or I'm grooming them, or moving troughs around, or just walking around in Trigger's 5 acre plot just to let him see me and come say hi if he wants. He usually does.

Add lots and lots of yard work in the Oklahoma heat to the pile?

Some days I don't know if I just sweated it out and left it on the ground somewhere or if its really, truly, gone. :think:

But apart from that, I've started weaning myself off sodas... unsweet iced tea w/lemon in it for the most part. I can't tee-total it, I'm too addicted to Coke and Dr. Pepper, but I've cut out about 80% of the sodas... annnnd then there's the fact I'm too tired, too hot, too ready for a shower at the end of the day when I've worked outside or gone home from work and messed with the horses from 5:30 until dark.

I'm going to miss our daylight savings time!

Oh... one more thing. I mentioned in Trigger's blog but in February, the Dr. scolded me, you need to be WALKING every day... for your health!

I said: Well. I get that. But with spring and summer coming on, I'll be outside almost every single day, either mowing, running a weedeater, planting flowers, trimming trees, taking care of the pool, riding the horses. I really plan to ride a lot more....

Doctor: LOL. No. You need to WALK the horses with you while YOU walk. Riding a horse doesn't take much energy and doesn't burn a lot of calories.

...

....

Me: Clearly you have no idea how much effort it takes for me to stay on a horse....


----------



## Cherrij

@PoptartShop - I know the feeling of not eating... I realised just now that I had no breakfast, then had some sandwiches around 12 (I think) and just juice and coffee since then and it is 23:42! :O So I grabbed a couple of bananas and a handful of nuts. Sometimes I don't feel hungry.. usually happens in summer, but it is not so hot anymore.. just been busy doing things.. 

Bought a lathe today.. woo hoo, I am having so much fun with it! 
And even with so little eating, and running around all day - I trimmed 2 horses in 1 hour! Yey for me!

And even though it is so late, I have to stay up, because when I got home I forgot to start heating the oven to cook my bread! and it HAS to be done today... so it's cooking for an hour..


----------



## JCnGrace

Congrats to @AtokaGhosthorse and @PoptartShop on losing weight. I think I found it. LOL Not really.

@AtokaGhosthorse, you need to invite your doc to follow you around for a day and to ride. Let him/her find out just how many muscles get a work out when you're just "sitting" on the back of a horse and letting them do all the work.


----------



## PoptartShop

Forum had an error, so lost my whole response. :icon_rolleyes: I hate that.

Anyway, thanks!  I also lost weight since I got my tonsils out end of June BUT I've kept it off, so I am pretty much at my goal LOL.
Rode Cole at the rescue last night. He is a cutie. He's Camden's BFF. :lol: Poor Camden was a little off in his hind so he's on rest for a few days. He will be okay.  
The lady at the rescue got permission to ride at an orchard nearby, and it was BEAUTIFUL. So relaxing.  We even cantered up some hills! 

Not riding tonight - it's going to storm all day/night but tomorrow I am either going to the rescue again or I'm going to the other barn to ride Hope.  May do some groundwork with her too. 
HAPPY FRIDAY!!


----------



## cbar

TGIF everyone! I for one am happy the weekend is almost here. I have a horse dentist that coming tonight to do Amber's teeth. He came very highly recommended and his rates are very decent - so I'm hoping he does a good job. I was going to work Amber tonight, but we'll see how she is after her appointment - he doesn't use sedation so at the very least I should still be able to take her for a hand-walk down the road. 

Our weather looks kind of iffy this weekend, but I do have plans to go trail riding on Sunday. Fingers crossed it stays decent out!! We do need the rain, so i won't complain if it it does rain. 

I'm also getting a little frustrated - I am currently on the hunt for a new saddle. Both western saddles I have don't fit Amber - she is so wide...has no wither, short back and a barrel for a body. I am going to look at a Circle Y saddle on Monday, but I suck at saddle fitting so have no clue if it would work or not. I've heard such mixed reviews on tree-less that I think I am leaning towards a traditional tree saddle. I'm just hoping a trial period to try it out will be an option b/c I"m not forking out money for something that might not fit her!! 
@Tazzie, I love the new bridle for Izzie. It is gorgeous!!! 

And congrats to those who have been successful in losing weight!! Such a reward when you start getting closer to your goals!!! 

I am so scatterbrained right now, I can't remember who wrote what, but I hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## JCnGrace

I spent pretty much the entire day in town. Finally got brave enough to say what the heck and got my hair cut off, went to Walmart for dog and cat food, the bank, the drugstore, Dollar General, cigarette shop, met a friend for a late lunch, then got groceries. Didn't get home until right around 7:30 had to unload the truck, put away stuff that needed to go in the fridge or freezer, and then did my barn chores. I'm exhausted and don't know why I'm still awake. LOL


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

@equesjumping


> A woman (one of the leadser's)in my stable is all about natural riding. But I'm a show jumping lover and pretty ambitious, hence she hate me for riding my horse (with a saddle and bridle with a bit). She basically told me that I can't jump with my mare in these stables. I'm trying my best to be respectful but it's really getting on my nerves.. I don't wanna leave these stables 'cos they're beautiful and my horse love's them but, well, I might have to if she keeps hating the only thing that I really love doing.


When you pay for grazing/livery you are not giving someone else the right to dictate how you ride. What she thinks is her business and thats fine but she has no right to impose her belief on to you.
@6gun Kid lovely horse, great story 
@Cherrij Sounds like a great job, I hope the pay is good too...because despite rumours, one can't actually live on love alone!!
@JCnGrace Great minds... lol, i just got my hair cut too. Shoulder length from long and the under/sides shaved, so I can pin the longer hair back and the shave shows or let it down and it is covered. haha. dramatic for me. was thinking of having it coloured too but i would get DD or DD-in-law to do the colour as its too expensive at hairdressers!

:gallop:


----------



## Cherrij

@ShirtHotTeez - the pay is not bad. it's good, and with possibility to earn more in summer.. will see how the autumn and winter goes. But together with my restauration projects, will get to a very good salary.


----------



## JCnGrace

@ShirtHotTeez, I went from almost down to my waist up to shoulder length the last time I got it cut which was months ago and this time I went to short and layered. It feels good to be rid of it but now I wake up with a bed head where before it looked the same in the morning as it did the night before. LOL


----------



## Cherrij

oh guys, I SOOO understand getting a haircut. 
I plain out refused to cut my hair for years. But I was dying it and braiding it a lot, and making it in a bun, so that it got very fragile. And it was down to my tailbone! It started to become a burden as it was very fragile and getting tangled very quickly, lots of hair products and so on.. so I just got it cut to around shoulder lenght, a bit more.. Kept the coloring though - bright red on top and a layer of deep purple under  


SOoooo.. Big day tomorrow, as I work without the stable owner being around. I will have one teenager helping, and one woman who comes to ride can come and assist on one of the forest rides where we have 3 kids signed up. 

My first candle stick on the lathe (I first tried woodturning on thursday, and yesterday I made most of this, my BF just did the buttom)








And one of the windows I restored..


----------



## JCnGrace

Beautiful work on both your projects @Cherrij! 


Have any of you ever used a pressure sprayer on a Rubber Maid water trough? Just wondering if it would cause cracks. Sure would be easier than cleaning with a chisel or paint scraper.


----------



## Change

JCnGrace said:


> Beautiful work on both your projects @Cherrij!
> 
> @Cherrij - Ditto on the lovely projects! Maybe I should have you come restore my windows?
> 
> Have any of you ever used a pressure sprayer on a Rubber Maid water trough? Just wondering if it would cause cracks. Sure would be easier than cleaning with a chisel or paint scraper.


JC - I frequently pressure spray my black Rubbermaid water trough. It does great at getting the inevitable green gunk off the rubber. I haven't seen any additional wear and tear, despite Tango thinking it is his private foot bath. Really need to buy that boy a kiddie pool to play in!

I woke super early this morning - fed before 6 a.m., so by 9 I decided I'd tack up Tango and see how he'd do after 7-8 weeks vacation. Other than some "What's THAT!" moments as we rode up the road to the fields, he did pretty good, although he's obviously out of shape. Barely 4 miles and he was soaked. I did make him do a few loops away from home to get him out of the "hurry home" habit, but all in all a nice ride. If I wake early enough to enjoy another morning of cooler (78F is cooler?) we may do it again! He really needs to get back into 5+ miles on a regular basis. I'll aim for more when the weather cools down. Cally seems a little stiff in the shoulders/legs - not sure what's going on with her, but giving her some down time. Hoping it's just stone bruising from our rocky terrain. She didn't seem to show any stiffness when she realized Tango was 'leaving' her, though. Another Diva moment?

@6gunkid - very nice looking little horse.

And a confession. I am totally jealous! My sister just sent me photos of an absolutely stunning Moreisian (Morgan Friesian) that was given to her. Yes. Given. 6 years old, supposedly Amish trained to pull. She's only taken him on a few trail (extreme) rides and she is totally in love. He belongs to a movie trainer, who has decided he isn't going to be in demand enough - although he'll still be able to call on him for movies if/when needed.

She better let me ride him when I go out to visit in the Sept/Oct time frame!

Oh - and I think I found the area I want to retire to. Look for Quemado, NM. Yeah. I could live there.


----------



## Change

And forgot to mention on the truck search - yeah - I'm not a fan of the 6.0. I'd much prefer the 6.7 or 7.3 diesel (although I don't think the 7.3 come in a F250. I have also been pretty impressed by the RAM 2500s I've looked at. Buying is still a ways off in the future, so I'm mostly just trying to see what is out there and what the prices are running. Since I can't haul my trailer without using my son's truck (which I hate to drive), I'm also looking for a simple 2/3 horse bumper pull to get me out to local trails without an enourage (aka family).


----------



## cbar

@Change, that's awesome that Tango behaved himself after his long holiday! Hopefully you'll get some cooler weather so you can get that boy out more. 

Wow, that's amazing about your sister's new horse. If you go see him I'd love to see some pics - he sounds stunning! 

So far I am really liking my new Dodge 2500. I've only hauled with it once and it was like there was nothing behind me. Today I'll be hauling 2 horses in the trailer, so I'll let you know how that goes. My old 1500 truck would really struggle with 2 horses in it, so I'm sure I'll notice a huge difference. 

I try not to be truck-biased, but had heard that the cummins was one of the best. B/F has a 1 ton Dodge that he abuses the $hit out of and it is still running. Hopefully you are able to find your truck/trailer combo that works great for you!


----------



## cbar

And I have to mention - so impressed with the dentist that came out to float Amber's teeth. I will definitely have him out again when the boys are due in a couple months. He does not use sedation and really takes his time with them. She did not freak out once; it was such a positive experience. I just hate having them sedated - or even worse having to twitch them and crank their heads way up.


----------



## JCnGrace

Thanks for the feedback @Change. Hubby has been spraying the deck so I told him I wanted to use it before he winterized and put it back up. We have a lot of lime in our water so that's the most difficult stuff to scrape off the tanks. 

I'd be jealous of a freebie like that too. I only get offered elderly or crazy/poorly trained ones for free, except for the nice standardbred we passed on to my niece years ago. LOL

@cbar, don't you just love it when you find a really good professional to work on your horses? Seems like there's so few of them that when you find them you feel like you found a pot of gold!


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

cbar said:


> And I have to mention - so impressed with the dentist that came out to float Amber's teeth. I will definitely have him out again when the boys are due in a couple months. He does not use sedation and really takes his time with them. She did not freak out once; it was such a positive experience. I just hate having them sedated - or even worse having to twitch them and crank their heads way up.



I'm having trouble just finding someone to do it in this area. There are literally only three vets within 45 miles, and one isn't a large animal vet. The other two just do NOT 'like' to float teeth unless its absolutely necessary and I quote: When they're getting to the point they have trouble eating... (and being honest, so far, none of mine do, but still, it needs to be done.)

*sigh*

Well. Okay. Gee thanks. 

Time to start looking outside the area, I guess.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

And for my confession - Let someone 'walk off' with a $40.00 set of stirrups.

Best $1.25 I could have spent.

Confused?

LOL

We bought a rubber maid tub of wood and steel roper stirrups at the Amish auction in the spring, they were missing the roller bolts and nuts - I had some ragged out, too far gone stirrups at home, so robbed parts. Still have incomplete pairs, but ended up with four complete sets, ranging from the extra wide to the more narrow style.

This kid comes out Thursday night, wants to trade a shop-made, older cutting saddle for my Ammerman roping saddle. The older saddle was well made, but the seat was too big for me. That and it needed some work, it was a fixer upper. I like a good turd polishing project, but that was just a bit too much for me AND kid wanted a straight trade... I'm sure you do, I thought. I'm sure you do.

Anyway, I offered to sell him a set of stirrups, I saw him eyeballing them. The wide ones are $40.00 on Statelinetack.com. I had one set of the wide ones. For what we paid for the tub of stirrups, it averages out to a little over $1.00 a pair...

He promised to return the next day with 10 bucks. 

Cousin's daughter who has been helping me with Trigger quietly says later: You know you'll probably never see him again, right?

Me: If I don't, then its $1.25 spent to know I can't trust him to do business with and I won't forget he stiffed me.

Honestly, I fully believe he thought I was either dumb enough to take the trade, or dumb enough to let him take the Ammerman on a promise to come back and pay me, because he didn't have any cash with him. Not even 10 bucks.

(Note: Hubs, daughter and I are considering, seriously, opening a very small used tack shop - obviously I can't do this with every jackwagon that's looking to get something for nothing, or we'd go broke and out of business. Mark this guy down as one I will not do business with. Not unless he has cash IN HAND right that moment)


----------



## JCnGrace

Well it sucks you got taken advantage of but at least it didn't hit your pocketbook too bad @AtokaGhosthorse.

Have you asked around to other horse owners in the area if they know of a good horse dentist? Many are not vets.


----------



## Cherrij

Holy Molly.. 

I walked 30 thousand steps yesterday, or it's 19 km. at work. And that is me avoiding 2 times 30 minute pony rides for kids! 

We managed everything fine, the morning was easy, but when a huge group of russian people come and the worst ones don't understand a word in latvian.. i wan't to hit my head!

Oh, and a pic from last week!


----------



## JCnGrace

I forgot my kitten update.

I've been taking a can of soft food with me to the barn every day. The bravest kitten by far is the runt of the litter and when I say runt I meant runt. It's half or less the size of the others. Yesterday it would come out and eat while I sat on a nearby bale of hay as long as I didn't move or look at it. Today I talked and moved around a little while it was eating and eventually moved the food close enough that I got to do a one finger stroke down it's back. It hissed at me but didn't claw or run away. It backed off when I tried to do a scratch behind the ear, not ready for a head pet yet I guess. One of the solid blacks would come out and eat until I moved the pan closer and it still darts off at the least little movement. Confirmed kitten count is up to 6. 

I confess that I've always liked the runt of the litter no matter what type of litter it came from so I may cave and keep that one. No idea where I'll put it though. It's so tiny maybe Hiss and Faith won't notice it's there once the others are gone. LOL There's probably something wrong with it that is causing it not to grow. Not for lack of eating, it can store huge amounts of food in it's little belly.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

JCnGrace said:


> Well it sucks you got taken advantage of but at least it didn't hit your pocketbook too bad @AtokaGhosthorse.


Eh, I knew ahead of time. So not really taken advantage of - I was testing him more than he was taking advantage of me.

HE DID come back yesterday and bring me 5 bucks... so, we'll see.



> Have you asked around to other horse owners in the area if they know of a good horse dentist? Many are not vets.


That's my next step. Though honestly I've never heard of a horse dentist in this area at all. So more digging must me done.


----------



## Change

I'm semi-working from home today. I had planned on taking the day off due to the eclipse - we're in the 98% area. Since this is likely a once in a lifetime thing, I wanted the memory for all of us to be one with family. Unfortunately, there are things that MUST be done at work, so I brought the work computer home. Work stuff will get done, and on time, but I will NOT be trapped at the office today.

I confess I am really tempted to saddle up and take Tango out again this morning. The weather is perfect....


----------



## Change

I mentioned earlier the horse given to my sister. Meet Hobie:
















I think I have good reason to be jealous.


----------



## PoptartShop

UGH. I tried to post Friday numerous times, but the forum had an error, so lost my whole response. :icon_rolleyes: I hate that.

Anyway, thanks!  I also lost weight since I got my tonsils out end of June BUT I've kept it off, so I am pretty much at my goal LOL.
Rode Cole at the rescue Thursday night. He is a cutie. He's Camden's BFF. :lol: Poor Camden was a little off in his hind so he's on rest for a few days. He will be okay.  
The lady at the rescue got permission to ride at an orchard nearby, and it was BEAUTIFUL. So relaxing.  We even cantered up some hills! 

Didn't ride Friday night because it stormed, then all weekend I was busy but I am HOPEFULLY riding tonight after work if it doesn't storm.  Gonna ride Hope then I am getting a no-stirrup (kill me now LOL) lesson on Cat!  My position needs work since I was off for over a month with my tonsillectomy, so I'm excited to get a good lesson. 

Happy Monday! Here's some pictures of Cole from the rescue on Thursday  & of a course a picture of Cam!


----------



## QHriderKE

I confess so being the most informal informal riding coach ever.


----------



## cbar

@Change, that horse is gorgeous!!! What a stunner...can't believe he was given away!!! 
@PoptartShop, how did 'no-stirrup-monday' go? Good on ya for doing that kind of work - I am far too lazy to attempt no stirrup work. 

Tiger & i did get out for a trail ride Sunday. We ended up meeting up with a couple girls who do competitive trail. It was hilarious how far back we were on the trail...Tiger just isn't built for speed I guess. But we did ride for 4.5 hours and did over 21km. I'd say that was our furthest ride...and my knees were telling me at the end that I was done. 

Solar eclipse today was pretty cool; however we were are it was only 80% covered. I watched the footage from Oregon - pretty fantastic!! 
@QHriderKE - I'm assuming that is a beer? LOL...nice work.


----------



## Cherrij

@QHriderKE - a beer? but looking good. 


I wish I had seen the eclipse, but we had no sign of anything, as we are on the other part of the world!


----------



## JCnGrace

Well I wanted to see our partial eclipse or at least how dark it got since I didn't have special glasses but I stopped cleaning chores about a half hour before hand to take a break and wait so I wouldn't be in the middle of something and promptly fell asleep in my recliner. Missed the whole thing. LOL

@Change, that horse can come hang out in pasture anytime! Gorgeous and just what I need to pull my buggy.


----------



## Tazzie

@PoptartShop, I think she'll love trail stuff once she gets used to it. She was a bit confused, but figured it out  she's a smart cookie! And yeah, the weather SUCKS. Trashed my plans AGAIN for riding. 90% chance of thunderstorms, hitting right around the time I get off of work (3:30 pm). UGH!!!

Love the pony pics! Glad you're getting in so much ride time! Hope no stirrup went well!
@cbar, thank you! I really like it on her 

I'm glad the dentist went well! Big relief!

Sorry about the saddle situation. Fitting a saddle is a GIGANTIC headache, and I despise it! Absolutely HATE it! Sorry you're going through that :sad:

But sounds like you had a nice trail ride! Even if your knees started complaining!
@JCnGrace, yay on the haircut! I bet it feels A LOT better!

Good luck with the kittens!
@Cherrij, the candlestick is gorgeous, and I love the restored window! They look lovely!
@Change, I'm glad you got some ride time in, woohoo! And I'd be jealous too!! GORGEOUS horse!!

I will say I love our Dodge with the cummins :wink: but Nick is 100% a Dodge man, so we will probably never switch. Well, rather he's a cummins man :lol:
@QHriderKE, I see nothing wrong with enjoying a beverage on a horse :lol:


We saw the eclipse here! It was pretty neat!

I got to ride Sunday. She felt pretty good. Issues bending right, which was expected. Already her hard way, and now stretching out those muscles that hurt. So, lots of bending. Had her supple at the end, and worked on trail stuff. She was confused, but did a good job!

Then my daughter wanted to lead her. The cuteness!! Haha! There is more in my journal, but those were some of my favorites


----------



## QHriderKE

In my defense, a parent of the kid I was coaching delivered it to me! How could I say no??


----------



## Cherrij

guyys? what do you think about this "dent" for the lack of a better word in his hindquarters? 

he ain't fat, that's for sure, I can easily feel his ribs and you can see that he is not bulging fat anywhere... 

he had it for a while last year and then again he was flat buttomed, and now it's back. when I was lunging yesterday I saw it work a lot in trot. And he actually managed to trot poles without hitting them all the time! whoo hoo.. the next is to trot them with me on his back! 
The "dent"







bigger view







even bigger view!


----------



## Zexious

^Is the dent in line with his spine, or is it slightly off center? 

I confess that life is strange. <3
Hope everyone is well!


----------



## PoptartShop

@*QHriderKE* LOL I love that! :lol: Cheers!
@*cbar* it didn't happen. No no-stirrup work for me after all. LOL...yet anyway. :sad: The lady who lets me ride Cat ended up not coming, she wasn't feeling well. I am glad you got to go on a trail with Tiger, I am jealous! Sounds like so much fun.  I bet he was worn out LOL!
@*Tazzie* thank you! I take too many pictures haha can't help it. OMGGG the pictures are so cuuuuute.  Izzie is a sweetheart! <3 And those storms better stop so you can ride!
@*JCnGrace* I missed it too, got busy at work & then I couldn't see anything because I didn't have any special glasses. :lol: Too lazy haha...but I did see some cool pictures online!
@*Change* so happy you got some time in the saddle, yippee!!   I'm sure he was exhausted but happy to get some work LOL!
@*Cherrij* nice work!!  Very very nice!

Didn't get to do my no-stirrup work on Cat, the lady wasn't feeling well who lets me ride her. BUT. I did work with Hope in the roundpen, she did really well.  

WE JOINED UP! A TON! LOL.

Love this half-blind beauty! Here's some pictures...don't ya just love her flymask? LOL. AND NO SHE'S NOT PREGO! Was off for awhile, I am working to get her back into shape. :rofl: 
Her owner does not have the confidence to ride her again just yet. Which is OK with me- I can ride her and work with her! .


----------



## JCnGrace

@Tazzie, those pictures are just too precious! I'll take both of them! LOL

@PoptartShop, love the flymask. I wonder if the people who think flymasks are blindfolds would think the horse could see with one like that. LOL

@QHriderKE, well all that talking during a lesson dries the throat out, right?

@Cherrij, the only thing I can think of is maybe enough muscle growth during riding season creates the dent since it's not there during the winter. Does the horse act the least bit ouchy around it or anywhere else in the back?

@cbar, I hear ya on the knee thing. After 2 hours mine starts whispering and then it's screaming by 3. Then I start getting off and walking on the easy parts of the trail. Of course it has been a couple of years since I even tried riding that long so I might not be able to make it that far. I'm sure I'd have been whimpering by 4 1/2 hours. I bet Tiger was saying "I don't care how far in front of me they get." by that last hour or so too. LOL 

@Zexious, life can be strange. Hoping your strange is in a good, interesting way and not bad. How are you?


----------



## Cherrij

@Zexious - in line with his spine... 
@JCnGrace - well... he does not have a "riding season"... I ride him rarely, due to weather, bugs, his lameness etc... 

He is weird with his hindquarters, and dislikes me mounting him bareback, but he does not really show any pain... 

he is getting a specialist come look at him at 3. sept. because of his tripping issues and such, but otherwise he has actually been fine the past months.. 

I just take the dent as his hindquarters filling out finally (very slow growing breed, he is just 7!) and muscles growing everywhere! 
@Tazzie - she is just so cute  
@PoptartShop - Enjoy having fun with her, it's always worth it


----------



## mckenzies

I confess I am feeling completely overwhelmed! Between transferring jobs and starting school again I am feeling stretched awfully thin! On top of that I am keeping B on a really demanding work schedule to help bulk some muscle up... I need a bubble bath and a glass of wine!


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

Hang in there @mckenzies, the first couple of weeks at a new job are the worst, then it all feels 'normal'. And in that time you will have organised your school work in to a time-frame that works for you. The demanding work schedule for your horse sounds great, but remember to enjoy it, so that it really does help you chill out enough to cope with the rest of your busy workload


----------



## EstrellaandJericho

QHriderKE said:


> I confess so being the most informal informal riding coach ever.


 :hearteyes: my kinda lady rigjt there


----------



## JCnGrace

mckenzies said:


> I confess I am feeling completely overwhelmed! Between transferring jobs and starting school again I am feeling stretched awfully thin! On top of that I am keeping B on a really demanding work schedule to help bulk some muscle up... I need a bubble bath and a glass of wine!


A bubble bath and a glass of wine sound like just the ticket to de-stress. If you like to read add a good book and escape for a while.


----------



## JCnGrace

Got an e-mail from my friend about crossing something off her bucket list. She's in her mid 60's and just went skinny dipping for the first time. She was so excited that she did this and I about fell off my chair laughing. She thought I'd be all grossed out but I've been there, done that too many times to be bothered by it.

So...let's hear your skinny dipping stories! My funniest one is...

My whole family used to get together and we'd rent a couple of houseboats for a week on Dale Hollow Lake in TN. One day most of the guys took off to go fish but dad and one of my brother-in-laws stayed behind along with my 6 nephews who probably ranged in the 8-12 age group. The women, including 4 nieces, decided we were going to go skinny dipping and the adult men were supposed to keep the boys occupied and not looking. Well the first thing that cracked us all up is here comes mom down the ladder naked except for one of those old time orange life jackets. Oh my, at least the rest of us stripped off our suits after we were submerged in the water. Then the next thing we knew we were getting dive bombed by six naked boys jumping off the roof of one of the houseboats. The nieces started screaming and scrambling for the raft we'd piled our suits on and there was mom stuck in the water naked (except for her life jacket) because she'd left her suit on the boat. Needless to say, dad refused to toss it to her. LOL We used to have so much fun when we took those yearly trips to the lake, don't know why we stopped.


----------



## PoptartShop

@JCnGrace I never went skinny dipping. Just never had the opportunity to I guess LOL it does seem super fun though. :lol: Bahaha! 

I confess, work is draining me today...but afterwards I am going to work Hope again in the roundpen, and then probably get on her.  Yippee!  The humidity was RIDIC yesterday. I didn't ride. Today it's less hot/humid thank goodness.

Humpdayyyyy!


----------



## JCnGrace

Talked to mom on the phone today and told her I ratted her out about skinny dipping. She said, "I'm never going to live that one down" and then started laughing and said the same thing I did about how much fun we used to have and why did we quit going. LOL

@*PoptartShop* , you'll have to put it on your bucket list. LOL How's the new job hunt going and have you got an office manager yet or are you still doing two jobs?


----------



## Cherrij

Talking about bucket lists... I had ridden on a beach in Tunisia with some arabian horses.. but finally I checked off riding on the beach in Latvia!! 

it was awesome! It was windy though, and the sea was coming quite close to the soft sand, so we had to ride on quite soggy ground, but it was worth it! And one of the best parts - 5 of 6 horses were bitless!!!! 
I had the biggest one of them, never had ridden that horse (all 6 were from my aunts stable, she takes 6 horses every year for a few days to the sea), and I was shocked how deep his trot and canter was! Even with all my skill, at first I was shocked at his trot, but managed fine, and canter.. well, sat for a few strides, understood it takes too much effort to enjoy it now, so half seat it was, plus a nice training for my half seat again  

Thought I would leave you without pictures? of course not!
Who doesn't love some ear photos? 
















And even me on a horse 









P.S. Got an offer to take my horse with them next year, if he is up to it. Might be a challenge to accept - get him ready for a few days of crazy beach riding!


----------



## JCnGrace

Too cool @Cherrij! I've never ridden on a beach so most definitely is something on my list. My old guy would have loved it so that he could lay down and take a nap (he liked to lay down in sandy patches). LOL


----------



## PoptartShop

@JCnGrace sadly, my boss has yet to interview ANYONE even though we get sooo many resumes...I just don't get it. :icon_rolleyes: So, I've been doing both positions. Ugh. But he did give me a raise last week, so thank goodness.
I am still looking for a job in a lawfirm, I've applied to 2 places this week & like 10 last week. :lol: Nothing yet, but I won't stop!
@Cherrij that is beautiful. I, too, have always wanted to ride on a beach.  Maybe someday! Super jealous!

Last night I worked Hope in the roundpen again. She did really well.  
Tonight I'm going to the rescue. Hopefully Camden isn't lame this week (last week he was because he slipped in mud and pulled a muscle!), but if he is I will ride Cole. Or maybe both. LOL they are both so cute.  

80F today...barely any humidity...I CAN DIG IT!


----------



## QHriderKE

I confess that my butt is not as sticky as it used to be, but I still managed to school my horse through all gaits and work on some leg yields!


----------



## Zexious

^Looking good!

I confess that having a job where I am free to create my own schedule and work load has turned me more and more into a night owl. Any tips on how to start waking up at a reasonable hour again? x,x


----------



## JCnGrace

I got nothing @Zexious because I'm the same. Everyone says to set your alarm to make yourself get up early but that only causes me to lose sleep and walk around like a zombie because no matter how early I get up I can't go to sleep at a decent hour. Besides, one of the perks of being retired is not having to hear that dang alarm go off every morning!


----------



## cbar

@Zexious, I used to sleep in all the time, but ever since getting the dogs I am usually up no later than 8am on the weekends. Plus, in the summer I need to let the horses out so I feel bad if I sleep in too late. I also always sleep with my curtains open....that way the sunlight forces me up. But we also live in the country, so I don't have any 'peeping toms'. 


I took a few days off work this week and ended up leaving on Wed to go camping in the mountains. I only went for a night, but it was great hanging with my Mom & Dad...plus my Nephew is staying with him. Managed to get a hike in, a couple bike rides plus lots of games with the nephew. I think I did tire the little guy out though which is good  


I've decided i need to start using up some of this zucchini I have so baked some banana/zucchini/blueberry muffins this morning. It is too gorgeous to stay in the house though so think I might head outside to go for a ride. I actually have lesson with Amber tonight - first time in over a MONTH! 


It is starting to feel like end of summer - the leaves are changing. I love fall, but always get sad when summer is coming to an end. 

@JCnGrace, I don't recall ever skinny dipping. Although I'm sure I have after having a few too many drinks...just can't remember!! 

@Cherrij, beautiful pics - I would LOVE to go riding on a beach sometime! Unfortunately I am completely land locked so the only way that will happen is if I vacation somewhere and do it.


----------



## PoptartShop

It's been such a busy Friday at work. :sad: One more hour left...woo!

Last night the rescue was a good time. I rode Cole. We went on a trail- he did well, minus the fact at first he was like NO NO NO when we came up to a little creek. :lol: But I got him through it. LOL on the way back he went over it like it was nothing, I'm like see?! 

I am grabbing some wine after work...I need to relax with my Netflix tonight.  I hope you all have a good weekend!


----------



## JCnGrace

Well for goodness sakes you guys! I suppose none of you has ever streaked either? LOL Maybe doing things sans clothing is from being the product of the 60's and 70's when doing such was all the rage.


----------



## JCnGrace

Oh and let's not forget mooning people. LOL


----------



## JCnGrace

All the horses are starting in on their winter coats and it's still August! What is up with that? Hope it doesn't mean winter is coming early. 

Another kitten update:

3 were trapped in live traps and taken in. I hate it but they will more than likely be euthed since they have loads of tame kittens that need homes so probably won't mess with these. That leaves 3 more with one of those being the runt (black & white). It wanders in and out of the trap at will to eat cat food and isn't heavy enough to trip the door. LOL I have it pretty much tame anyway and can pick it up and set it in my lap. I'm sure it will be going to the vet to get fixed as soon as it grows enough especially since hubby got to pet it today and was lamenting about how tiny and skinny it is (big ol' he man goes to mush around cats). Going to have to take my glasses to the barn with me so I can figure out whether it's a he or she. The solid black let me pet it for the first time today. Not much before it would take off but its a start. The other black and white is just now willing to come out of hiding when I'm in the barn but still won't come and eat if I'm sitting by the food pan. Hiss is doing ok with the kittens as long as they don't get too close but Faith is still staying outside. 

You would think with hubby being the cat person in the family he would be the one taming them but for some reason he's not good at that part. They won't even come out of hiding for him but once they're tame they love him.


----------



## my2geldings

Avna said:


> I buy too much horse stuff.


 I had been pretty good and not spend much money on gear until last month hehe, so Ill have to join this naughty statement. My husband is convincing me to buy another horse(we have too many already), and its a hard one to fight.


----------



## Kathleen Bellamy

Buying too much stuff for my horses is probably my biggest problem lol

I also tend to contantly post pictures of my horses on social media and it annoys all of my non horse friends, oh well ! lol


----------



## Zexious

^I don't share in the "oversharing" bug--I'd much rather quietly watch the lives of others than put mine out there to be judged unnecessarily, haha~
I used to be a big "overshopper", but it's definitely calmed down now that I'm not riding--much less competing.

I confess that the rain here is absurd. Real talk.
I hope all my Texas friends are staying safe and dry!


----------



## Farmfavourite

I really don't ride either of my horses as much as I should. I find it really hard to get myself down to the barn to tack up(even though it is on the same property I live on). Neither horse is bad, I am just lazy. I'm trying to fix this.


----------



## Change

@JCnGrace - I grew up on a lake, so there are plenty of skinny-dipping stories. I've even skinny dipped on horse-back! LOL. 

I've also ridden on a beach - one of my fondest memories - on a trip to Tijuana and Ensenada with my Dad. I remember my (rental) horse kicked my Dad's horse and also got my Dad in the leg. But it was so fun to ride in the waves. I would love to do it again!

My bucket-list still includes living to retirement age, the 100 Day Mustang Challenge, and riding the Pacific Crest trail. Sometimes I wonder if I'm entirely sane.


----------



## QHriderKE

I retract my previous statement.... my butt is stickier than I thought!


----------



## Zexious

^Looks like fun!

I confess I don't want to work today.
Ugh.

Everyone in Texas staying safe and dry?


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I confess we finally have a foal on the ground! A beautiful big colt


----------



## Tazzie

@PoptartShop, Syd and Izzie are pretty cute :lol: I love my girls!

I'm so glad you've been having fun with the ponies! They all look good! And no such thing as too many pictures!!

Storms are still hit and miss. Currently in between storms right now, but more tonight. Was supposed to storm yesterday, but I watched the radar. Went south of us! So we snuck a ride in (also rode last Thursday )

Hopefully you can find a new job soon, UGH! You need something better.
@JCnGrace, I think Izzie would go with you, but Syd is painfully shy still haha! Those two always give me cute pictures when they are together 

Haha, sadly I don't have any fun skinny dipping stories as I never have! But that story is fun! I've never been to Dale's Hollow, but Nick and his cousins used to go often. Plenty of drunken stories with them...

Aww about the kittens! Sure sounds like you have at least one new family member!! And that's sweet with your husband becomes mush with them 
@Cherrij, thank you! Hopefully you can get some answers for your boy :sad:

Riding on the beach looks fun though! My bucket includes riding Izzie on the beach. Would be just so much fun! And I want to go swimming with her!
@mckenzies, you'll get through it! It can be stressful though. Hope you indulged in that bath and wine!!
@Zexious, I have no help for being a night owl. I've always gotten up early and gone to bed fairly early :lol:

I also don't want to work today lol
@cbar, yay for camping in the mountain and riding! Sounds like fun! It has been awfully nice lately! Hope your lesson was good!!

I got to ride last Thursday and then last night. Saturday she saw the chiro. Sunday we did a day trip to Chicago. My grandpa isn't doing well, so we wanted to see him on our one free day. He's 92 and tired :sad:

Our rides have been great though! She's really working hard! Love it 

And after our last show this year, Nick and Izzie will be popped on the lunge line, and we will start preparations for the two of them to debut at walk trot in the spring  he wants to work up to showing Native Costume, so that's the end goal!


----------



## PoptartShop

Sorry guys. Work has been just so crazy busy this week...& it's only Tuesday. :icon_rolleyes:

Thankyou @Tazzie.  Izzie looks wonderful!! Native Costume would be awesome!!
@Zexious me either...it's POURING all day...I'd rather be home LOL. :lol:
@JCnGrace that is sooo adorable about the kittens & your hubby! Awww  That'd make my heart melt. LOL.
@QHriderKE you look great! Bareback is fun!

Super busy...working through lunch at the moment. Ugh.
No riding today, rain rain rain. Making tacos after work though. After all, it's taco Tuesday. LOL!


----------



## Tazzie

Yum, tacos!! Nick is smoking some chicken  yay!

Have they seriously not hired anyone yet?? Interviewed?? You need to find a new job ASAP!

And yeah, he thinks it looks fun :lol: I thought he would think it was dumb when I got that costume for Christmas couple years ago, but apparently he's been secretly wanting to ride in it too :lol:


----------



## carshon

I confess - I want to do good deeds but may get in over my head. I have a 72 yr old friend (actually the mother of one of my friends) she had to retire her riding horse 2 years ago due to an injury (got its shoe stuck in a fence and tore muscles in its hip - they never healed in a way that she can be ridden again) she purchased another horse because it was close to home and relatively cheap. I had not ridden with her as she rides mainly during weekday's while I am working -so I had not seen the new horse only heard she had regretted buying this horse as she was a tad pushy on the ground does not load well into a trailer when riding by herself. Fast forward to this spring when I invited her to ride and she said she is afraid of this horse as it is pushy. Her daughter and I actively told her to start looking for another horse - and we both looked as well. 

Joyce (72yr old friend) stops by my house in July and I tell her that I will help market her horse and my daughter agreed to ride it for videos etc. So Joyce starts looking for a new horse - and bought one last week. I talk to her on the phone and she says Danni the horse she does not like foundered mildly but is getting a little better - can we just take pics and start advertising her. I go out there today and the horse is a train wreck. Registered Rocky Mnt great color - not as big as I had thought (she is about 15.1H but Joyce is 72 and about 5'2) but this horse is barely walking and by the looks of the cresty neck has foundered A LOT in the past. She is at a good weight now but that neck. OMG she was tender when I picked up her feet and found that the farrier has left huge amounts of laid over bar and high heels. I am going to work on these feet a little but Holy Smokes - I am not sure this horse is worth anything. She trail rides fine - crosses water and bridges up and down hills but can be a little pushy on the ground. And Joyce did not gait her much so not sure about her gait. I want to help her out but honestly I think this horse is almost worthless - even if she has papers. And I am not sure how ridable she will be after this bout of founder. When we left today after booting her she laid right down - and the vet Joyce had out never told her to remove the horse from grass! Eee gads. So now horse is in a round pen with boots on and no grain. But how does one market a horse like this? Even if she comes out of this founder.


----------



## JCnGrace

my2geldings said:


> I had been pretty good and not spend much money on gear until last month hehe, so Ill have to join this naughty statement. My husband is convincing me to buy another horse(we have too many already), and its a hard one to fight.


A hubby that is an enabler, he's a keeper! LOL



Kathleen Bellamy said:


> Buying too much stuff for my horses is probably my biggest problem lol
> 
> I also tend to contantly post pictures of my horses on social media and it annoys all of my non horse friends, oh well ! lol


We probably all face that with our non-horse friends which is why many of hang out on this forum. We love pictures and stories of and about horses.



Farmfavourite said:


> I really don't ride either of my horses as much as I should. I find it really hard to get myself down to the barn to tack up(even though it is on the same property I live on). Neither horse is bad, I am just lazy. I'm trying to fix this.


I've been trying to fix my own motivation for a couple of years now without much luck so I hope you do better than I have. 



Change said:


> @*JCnGrace* - I grew up on a lake, so there are plenty of skinny-dipping stories. I've even skinny dipped on horse-back! LOL.
> 
> I've also ridden on a beach - one of my fondest memories - on a trip to Tijuana and Ensenada with my Dad. I remember my (rental) horse kicked my Dad's horse and also got my Dad in the leg. But it was so fun to ride in the waves. I would love to do it again!
> 
> My bucket-list still includes living to retirement age, the 100 Day Mustang Challenge, and riding the Pacific Crest trail. Sometimes I wonder if I'm entirely sane.


Are any of us entirely sane?



QHriderKE said:


> I retract my previous statement.... my butt is stickier than I thought!


Nice! Wearing shorts helps with the sticky part, jeans are next best, sweats are like trying to wear smooth leather soled boots on ice. 



Rainaisabelle said:


> I confess we finally have a foal on the ground! A beautiful big colt


CONGRATS and PICTURES please! 



Tazzie said:


> @*PoptartShop* , Syd and Izzie are pretty cute :lol: I love my girls!
> 
> I'm so glad you've been having fun with the ponies! They all look good! And no such thing as too many pictures!!
> 
> Storms are still hit and miss. Currently in between storms right now, but more tonight. Was supposed to storm yesterday, but I watched the radar. Went south of us! So we snuck a ride in (also rode last Thursday )
> 
> Hopefully you can find a new job soon, UGH! You need something better.
> 
> @*JCnGrace* , I think Izzie would go with you, but Syd is painfully shy still haha! Those two always give me cute pictures when they are together
> 
> Haha, sadly I don't have any fun skinny dipping stories as I never have! But that story is fun! I've never been to Dale's Hollow, but Nick and his cousins used to go often. Plenty of drunken stories with them...
> 
> Aww about the kittens! Sure sounds like you have at least one new family member!! And that's sweet with your husband becomes mush with them
> 
> @*Cherrij* , thank you! Hopefully you can get some answers for your boy :sad:
> 
> Riding on the beach looks fun though! My bucket includes riding Izzie on the beach. Would be just so much fun! And I want to go swimming with her!
> 
> @*mckenzies* , you'll get through it! It can be stressful though. Hope you indulged in that bath and wine!!
> 
> @*Zexious* , I have no help for being a night owl. I've always gotten up early and gone to bed fairly early :lol:
> 
> I also don't want to work today lol
> 
> @*cbar* , yay for camping in the mountain and riding! Sounds like fun! It has been awfully nice lately! Hope your lesson was good!!
> 
> I got to ride last Thursday and then last night. Saturday she saw the chiro. Sunday we did a day trip to Chicago. My grandpa isn't doing well, so we wanted to see him on our one free day. He's 92 and tired :sad:
> 
> Our rides have been great though! She's really working hard! Love it
> 
> And after our last show this year, Nick and Izzie will be popped on the lunge line, and we will start preparations for the two of them to debut at walk trot in the spring  he wants to work up to showing Native Costume, so that's the end goal!


I think it's great Nick wants to get involved!



PoptartShop said:


> Sorry guys. Work has been just so crazy busy this week...& it's only Tuesday. :icon_rolleyes:
> 
> Thankyou @*Tazzie* .  Izzie looks wonderful!! Native Costume would be awesome!!
> @*Zexious* me either...it's POURING all day...I'd rather be home LOL. :lol:
> @*JCnGrace* that is sooo adorable about the kittens & your hubby! Awww  That'd make my heart melt. LOL.
> @*QHriderKE* you look great! Bareback is fun!
> 
> Super busy...working through lunch at the moment. Ugh.
> No riding today, rain rain rain. Making tacos after work though. After all, it's taco Tuesday. LOL!


TACOS!!! YUM! 

Hope you get some relief from work soon, you've been keeping too quiet on here.



carshon said:


> I confess - I want to do good deeds but may get in over my head. I have a 72 yr old friend (actually the mother of one of my friends) she had to retire her riding horse 2 years ago due to an injury (got its shoe stuck in a fence and tore muscles in its hip - they never healed in a way that she can be ridden again) she purchased another horse because it was close to home and relatively cheap. I had not ridden with her as she rides mainly during weekday's while I am working -so I had not seen the new horse only heard she had regretted buying this horse as she was a tad pushy on the ground does not load well into a trailer when riding by herself. Fast forward to this spring when I invited her to ride and she said she is afraid of this horse as it is pushy. Her daughter and I actively told her to start looking for another horse - and we both looked as well.
> 
> Joyce (72yr old friend) stops by my house in July and I tell her that I will help market her horse and my daughter agreed to ride it for videos etc. So Joyce starts looking for a new horse - and bought one last week. I talk to her on the phone and she says Danni the horse she does not like foundered mildly but is getting a little better - can we just take pics and start advertising her. I go out there today and the horse is a train wreck. Registered Rocky Mnt great color - not as big as I had thought (she is about 15.1H but Joyce is 72 and about 5'2) but this horse is barely walking and by the looks of the cresty neck has foundered A LOT in the past. She is at a good weight now but that neck. OMG she was tender when I picked up her feet and found that the farrier has left huge amounts of laid over bar and high heels. I am going to work on these feet a little but Holy Smokes - I am not sure this horse is worth anything. She trail rides fine - crosses water and bridges up and down hills but can be a little pushy on the ground. And Joyce did not gait her much so not sure about her gait. I want to help her out but honestly I think this horse is almost worthless - even if she has papers. And I am not sure how ridable she will be after this bout of founder. When we left today after booting her she laid right down - and the vet Joyce had out never told her to remove the horse from grass! Eee gads. So now horse is in a round pen with boots on and no grain. But how does one market a horse like this? Even if she comes out of this founder.


Poor thing! Is your friend giving her anything for pain relief? About the only suggestion I have is if you can get her relatively sound, she's a nice horse other than issues that were caused by the manner in which she was kept and she has some decent breeding is to try to see if a breeder would be interested in using her for a broodmare.


----------



## JCnGrace

I confess that sharing a hotel room with 2 sisters is not conducive to much shuteye and it doesn't help when your mother is knocking on your door at 7:30 in the am. 

I also confess that although I hate for my older sis to have this happen I was also very happy that I wasn't the one driving mom's car when it got backed into a trash dumpster. It doesn't help that we've all been trying to convince mom that she doesn't see well enough to drive anymore. Kinda ironic, huh? To be honest though I was driving her car on one of our trips when I had someone hit me from behind. I just got lucky enough there was no damage on that one because the other driver probably didn't have insurance anyway. What makes it bad is that we are both used to driving trucks so when you get in mom's tiny car you not only feel like you're only sitting a couple of inches off the road you also aren't used to such limited views out the windows. Mom doesn't like to ride in our trucks because she has trouble getting in and out so always wants to take her car but for us to drive.

None of us had much luck at the Casino but we went out to a nice restaurant last night and still enjoyed each other's company despite the bad stuff.


----------



## Cherrij

Yesterday morning we had a photoshoot for the grey mare, as she was leaving in the afternoon. The owner wanted some last pretty photos with her.. 

I got some with my boy too  
I took photos of her, she took photos of me. 

It's always fun to be on a bare horse! Itches and scratches and hugs! 
















The hat came in the mix too 








I have difficulty getting him to walk somewhere without reins at all, but sometimes we manage some fun stuff  Apparently we got some sidestepping yesterday too 
And this amazing Dragon of light, Unicorn, mirracle of a horse is gone... to a new home.. 
















And just another one of me and my epic horse  








Yesterday late morning I also had my cousin with kids over, and Retro took them for a ride, he did great for having little children on him for the first time! Just compared to all the horses at work, Retro walks FAST! I was surprised for a while 

And Grand immediately followed the kids as they entered the pasture! he is a curious one! 

Shelby understood she is leaving the moment the trailer appeared - she already looked at it and was waiting... she neighed at the boys.. then we released her in the arena for a bit, so she went to the fence line to say bye to boys, and loaded in the trailer like a champ, even though apparently the last time she got beaten into a trailer by those crazy gypsies my friend bought her off! 
She never took a step back, she stopped for a moment and followed me inside. She did have a nervous face when the trailer was being closed, but apparently she did great in the new home and already has a new lover


----------



## Change

I confess I am totally exhausted after yesterday, but the hated house trailer on the lower acre is finally gone Gone GONE! :loveshower::thumbsup:

Of course, I still have tons of cleanup to do (insulation everywhere that needs raking up, wires, nails, broken boards, a/c ducting, etc.) and a whole bunch of pipe and electric fencing that needs to be relocated/replaced, but it's GONE! The acre will eventually, finally, belong to the horses in it's entirety! 

I spent most of yesterday out in the yard hauling cut trees and the other detritus from the removal effort, and 'supervising'.  Today I'm going to try to continue the clean up if the threatened rain is polite enough to remain just a threat. I never knew there'd be so much stuff hidden under one of those things! I also need to figure out how to shield/cover the storm anchors - evidently, even with all their heavy equipment, the movers have no clue how to get them out of the ground - they are designed to stay put! Eventually, they'll come in handy if/when I put up a real barn, but for now, I need to make sure the horses don't step on them.

I also have to wonder how 2 horses can produce SO MUCH manure in just 2 days. I cleaned Monday, and yet managed to haul off almost 12 cubic feet again on Tuesday! Sheesh.


----------



## Tazzie

@carshon, that's a tough one to figure out. I wish I could help you with that :/ how old is the mare?
@JCnGrace, I'm excited he wants to get involved. Looking into all the classes he could do once they get going :lol:

Sorry you didn't have luck at the casino, and yikes about the car!
@Cherrij, the pictures are beautiful!
@Change, glad that is taken care of! Though sounds like a ton of work!!


Tonight we are taking the kiddos to the fair parade  I've been asked repeatedly this year to ride in it. I just don't feel Izzie is quite ready for that challenge. Maybe in a couple years, but not right now... I'm excited though!


----------



## JCnGrace

Nice pictures @Cherrij!

@Change, YIKES!!! I can just imagine what a nasty job that was. And then scooping poop afterwards! I hope you reward yourself with a little R & R soon.

@Tazzie, as laid back as Izzie is and as much different stuff you do with her I bet she'd be fine in a parade. JC always took all the goings on in a parade just fine. It helped that I kept him beside another horse who was a veteran at it the first time I took him.


----------



## carshon

*foundered mare*

@Tazzie the mare is 10 and her weight is good. My friend purchased her when she was quite a bit heavier and the neck did not stand out as much. She has ridden her quite a bit - we purchased a mare last year that had foundered and have rehabbed her - it can certainly be done - but it takes work and some research to bring them back and unfortunately there are not a lot of owners out there looking for a horse with issues.

I have attached a pic. I hope it loads


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

Rainaisabelle said:


> I confess we finally have a foal on the ground! A beautiful big colt


OOoooh, pics asap plz  Is this the foal you bought before it was bred?


----------



## JCnGrace

I confess that I'm still playing catch up just from being gone for about 36 hours. The older I get the longer it takes. LOL


----------



## Zexious

^Best of luck catching up on everything! <3

Love all the photos, @Cherrij! Your horses are beautiful -- and your hair is too! Wow! ;O;

I confess that I want to go shopping, but this town has notoriously little... ugh #firstworldproblems.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

ShirtHotTeez said:


> Rainaisabelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I confess we finally have a foal on the ground! A beautiful big colt
> 
> 
> 
> OOoooh, pics asap plz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this the foal you bought before it was bred?
Click to expand...

Yes it is


----------



## JCnGrace

I saw in my hometown on-line newspaper that another old friend of mine died. That's 2 of us out of a group of 4 that didn't make it to sixty and that's sad. I haven't seen her since I moved away so I have no idea what caused her death. Makes me need to call the 4th and make sure she's ok since it's been several years since we've talked.

Kitten update- I can also pet the other 2 now while they're eating. Still skittish otherwise but I could nab them if I needed to. The runt is a female and I still haven't named her. She is at ease around me as long as I'm sitting on the familiar hay bale. She'll climb in and out of my lap and purrs up a storm while getting petted. Still tiny but starting to fill out a little and looking healthier in general. The other 3 kinda broke my heart so I'm trying to find someone who needs some barn cats. I've asked about all the people I know who like to have a few roaming around and they don't need any right now, dangit.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Here we go! Still haven't got a name yet but it's a work in progress


----------



## EstrellaandJericho

Rainaisabelle said:


> Here we go! Still haven't got a name yet but it's a work in progress


soooo cuteeeee


----------



## JCnGrace

He's gorgeous @Rainaisabelle! Keep us updated on him and post more eye candy pictures too! When you can anyway, please.


----------



## Cherrij

Such a cute little baby!!  awww.. 


And my cute "little" baby in a little bit of "action"


----------



## TimWhit91

I got a new (to me) saddle today xD


----------



## TimWhit91

I wanted to get a fitted pad for it, but of course, th3 tack selection at d&b and tractor supply were pathetic. They had like 4 western pads, no english. So I have to order one, along with a breast collar


----------



## Zexious

^Congrats on the new saddle, it's lovely!
I definitely suggest Dover for English pads--or maybe Stateline Tack if you're not looking to spend quite as much $$ 

I confess that I finally got my shopping out of the way!
Bought a new perfume, some face masks, a new cleanser.... #yaySephora


----------



## gingerscout

I am alive.. no way I am going to catch up reading like 100 pages though.. I haven't been on in a while, been just too busy, been working like a dog, getting house ready for moving, and getting ready to move far away from here.. thank god. I get to work on my tan and sit on the beach.. will be a nice change from here, shame too.. I moved my horse yet again, this time to like a perfect place.. lots of knowledge and help and people/ places to go ride.. riding 5-6x a week.. Ren was lame for a long time because he had to have a large chunk of wood removed from his hoof, no one knows where he picked it up, He has a nice set of hoof boots, and is getting better, been riding a lot of new places, on the beach, by railroad tracks with a train just had my 24th trail ride 2 days ago.. I only went on 5 last year.. so big improvement. Still have to do some trailer work to get the trailer ready for the trip, and once I am in my new job/ wife in new job and settled in our new place we are going to get a 3rd horse for her to ride. I might start posting more, don't know yet.. not really sure if I have the time.. and since photobucket charges to get pics now.. I haven't really posted any more new ones


----------



## Rainaisabelle

JCnGrace said:


> He's gorgeous @Rainaisabelle! Keep us updated on him and post more eye candy pictures too! When you can anyway, please.


He is very cute!


----------



## JCnGrace

@gingerscout, glad you are finally able to enjoy trail riding. Sounds like life is moving in new and exciting directions for you, YAY!

@Rainaisabelle, eye candy indeed. Thanks for posting more pictures! 

@TimWhit91, Congrats on the Aussie saddle. You'll have to let us know how you like it. 

@Zexious, getting shopping out of the way is a good thing. I need to pick up a few things myself but definitely waiting until after the holiday weekend when the stores won't be so busy.


----------



## JCnGrace

Had a horrific dream. JC was still alive and there was a Bengal tiger and a mountain lion stalking him. Went and grabbed a rifle, got a good shot sighted in and there were no bullets in the gun. There were a bunch of people here and they wouldn't help me because they said (can't remember what names they called the cats) wouldn't hurt him. I kept telling them they were nuts if they thought that. Made myself wake up to get out of that nightmare. 

My dreams are so weird.

#1 JC is already dead.

#2 Mountain lions nor Bengal Tigers live around here, although some neighbors claimed to have seen a ML. Plus even if they did I doubt the two would hang out and hunt together. LOL

#3 Who were all those idiots on my farm?


----------



## Change

@Rainaisabelle - That's a pretty little baby! I love them at that age. Are you thinking black or bad-a$$ brown? 


@Tazzi - I think, if Izzy can handle a show in full costume, then a parade will be no problem. You've done great things with her.


@gingerscout - good to see your digits again. So... from where in the cold to where by the beach are you moving?


@JCnGrace - you have some of the weirdest dreams! LOL! The kittens sound adorable, but since the neighbors don't believe in neuter/spay, I always have adorable kittens wandering around. At least the ones that evade the foxes and make it to adulthood are pretty good mousers!


Did a little more cleaning around the ex-trailer site, but the rains haven't cooperated so I'm working in mud. Ick. At least the rain made the insulation a lot easier to rake up and put in the cart! My oldest son, DIL and little grandson came out to visit E (their daughter) this weekend (and to watch the 'Bama/'Noles game - bummer, we lost!), but I still managed to get another cart load of crap hauled out to the dump pile and pound in 4 t-posts and restring fence, so I don't feel the day was entirely wasted. I'm headed for bed soon, because tomorrow morning I want to get a ride in before I put my son to work helping me move some couches around - sectional needs to move upstairs and 85" dual recliner couch needs to come up the stairs and into the house.

I was going to shovel manure today - took one look at that wet mess and decided to let it dry out a bit, first. Bad Horse Mama!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Change said:


> @*Rainaisabelle* - That's a pretty little baby! I love them at that age. Are you thinking black or bad-a$$ brown?
> 
> 
> @*Tazzi* - I think, if Izzy can handle a show in full costume, then a parade will be no problem. You've done great things with her.
> 
> 
> @*gingerscout* - good to see your digits again. So... from where in the cold to where by the beach are you moving?
> 
> 
> @*JCnGrace* - you have some of the weirdest dreams! LOL! The kittens sound adorable, but since the neighbors don't believe in neuter/spay, I always have adorable kittens wandering around. At least the ones that evade the foxes and make it to adulthood are pretty good mousers!
> 
> 
> Did a little more cleaning around the ex-trailer site, but the rains haven't cooperated so I'm working in mud. Ick. At least the rain made the insulation a lot easier to rake up and put in the cart! My oldest son, DIL and little grandson came out to visit E (their daughter) this weekend (and to watch the 'Bama/'Noles game - bummer, we lost!), but I still managed to get another cart load of crap hauled out to the dump pile and pound in 4 t-posts and restring fence, so I don't feel the day was entirely wasted. I'm headed for bed soon, because tomorrow morning I want to get a ride in before I put my son to work helping me move some couches around - sectional needs to move upstairs and 85" dual recliner couch needs to come up the stairs and into the house.
> 
> I was going to shovel manure today - took one look at that wet mess and decided to let it dry out a bit, first. Bad Horse Mama!


The stud reckons he will be either dark brown or black but I was thinking bay but its hard to tell with all the baby fur. His dad is a black and white paint friesian and his mother is a dark brown friesian/tb


----------



## JCnGrace

What do you want him to be when he grows up @Rainaisabelle?


----------



## Rainaisabelle

JCnGrace said:


> What do you want him to be when he grows up @*Rainaisabelle* ?


Dressage and possibly a bit of low level jumping but probably a bit of everything


----------



## Cherrij

It's as always. I had planned today and tomorrow. and NO WAY that is happening. 
Today I was supposed to take a little kid for a walk on my friends pinto, but they had to move it to the evening. I had planned a riding session at 12:30 with a friend of mine, who could teach the pinto to jump with a rider.. that cancelled too, as she suddenly had to do other things. 
Then I get a message saying there is a buyer coming today.. Now they say it is at 7 pm, when the kid is supposed to be walked on the same horse.. AARRRGHHH... 

and I also get a phonecall that my horses treatment is moved yet again (was supposed to be tonight, but then got moved to tomorrow at 12, then to 11, and now they want to be here at 7:30 am.. 

I am just going craaaazy with all this. Cannot even do a proper thing at home!


----------



## gingerscout

Moving to Florida.. already have jobs lined up.. big pay increase in it for both of us.. and were finally going to have some land so I can keep my horse/ mini and hopefully 3rd horse there. Probably going to have to drive to get to beach.. need to be an hour from water if I don't want to add 50% to all home costs, good thing a lot of my family is down there and I have one relative 5 min ride from Indian rocks beach, I have another 10 min from clearwater beach.. so we can go whenever. We spent 2 weeks down there this summer and after I was offered a job, wife and I talked about it and said why not.. lets go. It seems to be a much more active horsey area down there than here as well.. there are horse trails that go through my grandmas subdivision..lol. Once I get started and settled in, were trading in the car neither one of us is happy with and getting a new truck, pushing for a diesel, but finding it hard to want to spend 15k + on a new truck extra just for engine, looking at sierra z-71's Then if we get a 3rd horse were going to need a better trailer ( one with exit doors at least)


----------



## TuyaGirl

Hi everyone!! 

I've been sneaking around during my vacation, and spreading likes, but right now there is no way I can remember to reply to everything you guys have posted, so sorry in advance...
@Cherrij I totally love your big boy! And your hair too  Any news about that mare that supposedly lost the foal?
@gingerscout so nice to hear from you. And that you are trail riding a lot more and enjoying your horse 
@carshon so sorry about the foundered mare. Maybe she could be used as a broodmare? I hope she has a good future ahead.
@Rainaisabelle my heart just melted!! Congratulations 
@6gun Kid how nice that your wife found that horse again. He is very handsome 
@PoptartShop I hope things slow down at work - or that you find something else. Your mounts at the rescue are all lovely!!
@JCnGrace Aww poor kitties. I hope you can find good homes for the ones left. So sad the ones you caught will be probably euth... From a litter of 3 there's only one left at the barn. I can only touch him if he is distracted eating, but he will immediately disappear. I will attach a picture of him laying down on top of his mother.
@cbar congrats on the truck and @TimWhit91 congrats on the saddle 

So vacation is over and I am so not thrilled to go back to work. I really need to find a new job, something better payed for and far from a big city. I am a country girl at heart.
The weather was awful for the most part of the month, everyone was complaining how windy it was, which made almost impossible to enjoy the beach :-(
The vet finally came, after returning from vacation, and I didn't spend as many hours on the saddle as I wished. Her teeth were awful, big hooks everywhere, but she is ok now. Was funny seeing her high as a kite, lol! As soon as the vet finished she dragged herself inside her stable, stuck her tail inside the water bucket and could not take it off.

I had ridden her in a halter in the meaningwhile, but she was not that good. Snapping the reins under the halter didn't work at all and on the sides she was very high strung. I've done it many times before so I guess the reason was just her being generally out of work. Which made me find excuses not to ride after she was fixed. My tricky mind keeps betraying me! Then one day I was considering giving it a try, but was alone, then a young girl appeared asking about BO's horses for renting, we starting chatting, and then she asked me if I was going to ride, and that she would help me if I needed, that gave me the courage I needed to go for it. The girl is into dressage and offered to go first. I warned her Tuya could be a bit lazy or high strung as she had been off for months, and in the beginning her trot was sloppy, but she started getting looser in her movements and soon the girl was making walk - canter transitions :eek_color: I have never done that on her!! Then the girl left and I went for it. Despite some drifting to the middle of the arena she was really good, and so for the next days we hit the trails around the property. Didn't go to the beach yet (even because I lack company), but I've been really happy with how good she is to tack, mount, and travel on a loose rein without a fuss. I hope to go further soon, right now I am still on my confort zone... But good 

Pictures - The flies were so bad that day, poor girl


----------



## gingerscout

I confess Ren had some terrible feet, some nasty cracks in his fronts and we have been treating it with a hoof paste, and hoof supplements for over a month now, and today was the first day I noticed that some of them are getting better, especially the not so bad ones on his rears, going to probably take at least 6 months maybe a year to grow them all out, but he's had them since I got them, people always said, it's just paints terrible feet, but doing a lot of research and talking to vet and changing his diet, supplement etc they have me convinced it was a mixture of things that kept them rough. His black in his coat is coming back too, I always thought he sunbleached bad.. guess not


----------



## JCnGrace

@Change, I did the same thing with the mini's lot yesterday so I guess that makes me a bad horse mom too. LOL In my defense I had just got done moving some hay over for them and I figure it more important for them to eat than it is for them to have to walk around a few horse doo doo piles for a day. Of course that also means I'll have twice as much to clean today. Aaah, the never ending chores of horse keeping. Some days we just need a break!

@gingerscout, your plans sound awesome. I don't envy you the move though. After my last one I said never again but reality says I'll probably have to downsize at some point.


----------



## gingerscout

I don't envy it either was hard enough to drive a van load of stuff down there 1300 miles for 2 weeks, let alone a moving truck, 2 horses etc lol


----------



## JCnGrace

@Cherrij, that seems to be the case when you depend on other people for your plans especially if they all run together. I hope you get everything worked out.

@TuyaGirl, Welcome back from vacation! The picture of the cats is so cute! I like the other adult cat trying to give mama cat some comfort. It's like she's saying "Hang in there the kid will grow up and be independent soon!" LOL So glad Tuya finally got her teeth done, I bet you're resting easier about that now. I want one of those big beefy guys around when mine get floated!!! LOL Instead it's me doing that job and horse heads are heavy, not to mention their jaw bones digging into your shoulder. Now you can start enjoying riding again too!


----------



## gingerscout

a few pics of ren from a few rides I did in the last couple of months


----------



## gingerscout

And where I want to be right now..lol


----------



## Zexious

Ren is lovely, gingerscout! I didn't realize you got another horse!

I confess that I'm getting frustrated with Boyfriend's job. 
Ugh.


----------



## Cherrij

@TuyaGirl - Thanks. The owner of the mare understood me, that it is highly unlikely, that she lost the foal. but that mare is impossible to catch, has bitten and almost charged girl's BF, and she said she won't keep her for the winter - "buyer" or butcher it is for her. 
Her stud ended up in butcher. It's actually kind of a sad story all together, not just because of the end. He was hand raised, as he lost him mom or she refused him, I cannot remember. He was let in the house and allowed to push people around. 
Remember movie Buck? Almost like that one. Apparently he was amazing to ride, very attentive and gentle, and respectful - never tried to get to the mares or anything, and was easy.. 
However - he was a horror on the ground. This is with this friend of mine, the mare's owner, she was the stud's second owner. bought him at 5!
Apparently she had him boarded in a stable for a while, and then took home, with some mares in the next pastures, which he bred on purpose. and then loads of issues arose. 
He pulls, he runs past/over you, he had bitten and kicked the owner. 
I explained the situation in detail to her, that basically she has gotten to fight with the first owner mistakes. and it was all a mistake. So she understood, either she needs to invest in trainers and lots of time, or has to get rid of him, fast, by any means necessary. 
He got sold to a gypsy horse breeder, to live with 17 mares. (they didn't care, that he has attacked the owner when being taken out of the pasture of mares, and other very disrespectful actions.), they said they can handle him (probably by any means necessary.). Now he is meat. long gone. He attacked the gypsy's son, bit a chunk out of his shoulder and got sent on the first truck to butchers with good price. 

However, the stud never took a wrong step when I handled him with the owner further away. They had personal issues too. She had tried all they ways she knew, including beating, and they were at war, all the times.. he tried to push, pull, or just run her over, not listen to anything she says and just go. also with intention to harm on the way out! 

I immediately showed him the rules, controlled him, and he was very respectful of me - just simple things as getting him to keep looking at me, not to take attention off me, or things might happen, that make it harder for him (doesn't make sense now when I am writing it, but I knew he does not like to be surprised, so he took care to look at me, not to miss if I am asking for canter, or stopping, or direction change. Because he knew he will have to obey, and wanted to do it good, and healthy for himself - imagine stumbling when you have to run away from a scary monster.)
Wow, this is long. 
So yeah, I could handle him fine, but she could not afford to pay me anything for that, even in some countryside goods (dairy or meat), so I was not gonna take that risk with that horse for free. 

So the mare might be pregnant from him, but a stud from his genes, is not a welcome sight, so the owner is actually thinking it would kinda be better if she aborted, because males in that stud's family tend to pass down some aggressive genes. 
@JCnGrace - today worked out "fine".. Got to give the kid the "pony ride", and then we waited for an hour with Retro saddled, the owner walked and trotted him a little. I already saw, that he won't want to turn right with me either.... the buyer came, wanted me to trot a little, not even wanting to see canter, because it was raining yesterday and was drizzling half the day today, so the grass was slippery.. 
And they took him. for pony rides and hopefully carriage rides, like weddings or birthdays. 

So my eyes are red from bawling, and my horse will have cried his voice out again.. in just, what is it? 1 or 2 weeks since Shelby left? 
(I am so glad all of their names sound good in english) 
Mostly I am upset that my horse's nerves are being tested again (and we know he is emotional, but he is the safest to leave alone too (yes he screams, but he respects fences)), and that I missed a chance to ride Retro so many times this summer, and even in these few last days.. And I didn't get to say a proper good by. I had a few moments with him while they wrote the papers, but it does feel like a little piece of my heart was taken from me, because I do love that horse, and did wish he could stay around me for even just a little while longer.


----------



## cbar

@gingerscout, so good to have you back here & posting. Sounds like there are lots of good changes coming your way. Ren looks wonderful!!! I remember your frustration earlier this spring on not getting out to ride very often, so I'm super happy to hear things have turned around!
@TuyaGirl, welcome back from your vacation. I bet you are thrilled that Tuya's teeth are done now and you can start riding her again without those worries. 
@Rainaisabelle, that foal is adorable!!! Please keep posting pictures of him as he just makes me smile. 

I know I am missing tons, but I have just been sorta stalking the last little while. 

I had lesson with Amber this past Friday. I was able to ride her for most of the lesson and she did very well. Only about her 4th ride and we were doing trot circles. I decided Saturday that i needed to 'man-up' and decided to take her for her first 'trail ride' into the field. B/F came along on Tiger. I was pleasantly surprised to find that Amber had no problem leading and she did awesome out there!! I'm optimistic that I might be able to trailer her for an actual real trail ride a couple times this fall if the weather stays decent. 

Not much else exciting in my world - I have the chiropractor coming out on Tuesday to adjust Amber...and will likely get the fellow back out who floated her teeth to do the two boys this fall too. Man! Horses are expensive!!! I went into a tack store on Saturday just to find fliers for someone who can fix blankets, and ended up coming out of there with $200 less to my name. Sigh......


----------



## JCnGrace

The mini's barn is clean again. It would stay that way if hubby would throw their morning hay outside instead of inside. To me inside is for rainy and/or windy days.

The problem with me and kittens is I get very distracted and want to play with them instead of doing chores. I'd forgotten how bad I am about that. Today they wanted to be in the horse section while I was scooping and I told them they were going to end up being kitten pancakes if they insisted on hanging out with me since there's also 5 horses in that part of the barn hanging out. TJ herded them back to their side a couple of times for me which he does a good job because he's gentle. Cutter on the other hand would rather stomp a cat than look at it and Cloud would just step on them because she doesn't pay attention to her feet, Flash and Gamble would probably be ok with them too. Finally they decided to watch from the hay feeders (was a cow barn so the inside wall of their lean to is a built in feeder) but it's still hard to resist stopping to pet them every time I walk by. Still no luck finding them a home. Anyone need barn cats? LOL


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I will post more photos as he grows!


----------



## Cherrij

Grand had his therapy. He is not good. 
He is off at Atlas, C2, C4, T3, T 12 and 13, and L1. his left hock also had more fluid in it for some reason, tight neck on the right side, tight back on the left side. 

No riding, lots of groundwork and lets hope his hindquarters get stronger.


----------



## EstrellaandJericho

I confess I told my boyfriend the only man that would rival him for my affection was Jericho :rofl:


----------



## gingerscout

well when my horse got injured and I had to deal with his foot every day and pack the medicine boot and such daily.. my wife made some comments that I loved the horse more than her at times she swore and would I do that for her if she injured her leg ****


----------



## JCnGrace

@Cherrij, so sorry you horse is so out of whack. Did they give you an estimate of how long it will take to get all that back in place?

@EstrellaandJericho and @gingerscout, isn't that the way it's supposed to be? LOL


----------



## Cherrij

@JCnGrace - it won't be that easy. the vet found a blood clot in his left hind illiac artery. his lower leg is cold, the pulse on those arteries differs 2-3 times between the legs. 
We are in deep shizz over our ears. His leg can give up any moment. 
I need to get my hands on some meds tomorrow, and start giving him all kinds of goods to help. 
I am devastated because in the morning I was extatic, that even though Grand is unridable, I can move to the stable I want to, but now it was all crushed.


----------



## JCnGrace

I'm so sorry @*Cherrij* . I replied in the thread you made about it but was no help.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@Cherrij BO has (or had, maybe he is gone by now) a 5 year old gelding that was hand raised by the owner too, then some kids bought him, could do nothing with him and begged for BO to pick him up. They even quit feeding him. For 8 days!! How??? Anyway long story short the horse really comes after you (we have to go feed him holding a crop) and is really mean. Didn't take long for BO to quit and say he is selling him to a horse flipper that will much likely send him for meat. He came last week, is a pretty little bay horse, and funny part is he was alone but will not try to hurt the other horses. Just humans. Another human error I believe, just like with Dollar, the one eye blind horse, but while Dollar was a nerve wreck this one is just plain agressive. Does it really matter? Same result. Meat. I am really sorry anyway, and I barely look or interact with him. Breaks my heart :-(

Another thing I am really sorry about is Grand. I really do hope that what you are planning to do to help him works and that he feels better soon. I could not like your post :-(
@JCnGrace the black and white cat is the older sister of the calico, so they're all family  
@cbar thanks! So cool you went for a little trail ride on Amber  Sometimes all it takes is a little courage or inspiration. Many more will come! 

Once I told my ex to not even try to get jealous of my mare because between him and her he knew who I would choose  
And speaking of it, he has been stalking again for a few days. My friends joke with it and say he must be single again  (I don't really know anything about him for years actually)

I confess I am so sick of my job that I am considering quitting. In desperate need of something else... And now that I am back to work of course the wind stopped. I want to go riding, even just around the property the trail is very good and quite long, no worries about boogy men so I can go on a super long rein, so peaceful... Yeah right :-(


----------



## EstrellaandJericho

@TuyaGirl I feel you on the wanting to quit your job. I finally made it to management at my work place and I love my job, but the mandatory hours for managers are rediculous and I just want a day to spend with Jericho.


----------



## JCnGrace

I confess that when you've had as many animals over the years as I have had you tend run out of ideas for names. I started naming cats after country music artists some time ago when I couldn't think of anything else. So the runt is now Kellie Pickler but since we have human Kelly in the family she will be called by Pickler's nickname of Pickle. The black one is Kyle (Kellie's husband who is a song writer) and the black and white male is Lawrence (hubby wanted to name him after our other cat Lorenza because he thinks they look alike). Being that hubby got attached before I could find them homes I now find myself with 3 more critters that eat and poop to take care of. To be fair hubby does fill up their food bowls every morning and mostly remembers to check their water buckets but I'm also giving my old girls and these kittens wet cat food every evening. Once the kittens start looking healthy though their wet cat food will have to be whatever they catch for themselves. Hopefully pictures will be coming soon because I asked him to take some of them.

Now on to the horses. Yesterday Gamble's herd was pestering the crap out of me while I was trying to clean their lean to and I finally had to shut them out of front 3rd of it where they tend to mostly do their bathroom business just so I could get it done. I even broke down and used the wheelbarrow which I normally don't do because I like to get the exercise of walking back and forth. Today they did fine but Thunder's herd wanted to stand right in the doorway so that I couldn't get out with my scoops of poop. Then as soon as I got done they all moved to their usual standing spots out of my way. LOL Crazy things drive me batty sometimes but I love them anyway. Majik's herd is always good while I'm cleaning because they go outside to eat their hay. The only thing I have to worry about with them is escaping into the pasture if they follow me out their gate and Majik has learned to check it hoping I didn't latch it shut on my trips in and out.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

Rainaisabelle said:


> Here we go! Still haven't got a name yet but it's a work in progress


He is beeeauuutiful


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

gingerscout said:


> I am alive.. no way I am going to catch up reading like 100 pages though.. I haven't been on in a while, been just too busy, been working like a dog, getting house ready for moving, and getting ready to move far away from here.. thank god. I get to work on my tan and sit on the beach.. will be a nice change from here, shame too.. I moved my horse yet again, this time to like a perfect place.. lots of knowledge and help and people/ places to go ride.. riding 5-6x a week.. Ren was lame for a long time because he had to have a large chunk of wood removed from his hoof, no one knows where he picked it up, He has a nice set of hoof boots, and is getting better, been riding a lot of new places, on the beach, by railroad tracks with a train just had my 24th trail ride 2 days ago.. I only went on 5 last year.. so big improvement. Still have to do some trailer work to get the trailer ready for the trip, and once I am in my new job/ wife in new job and settled in our new place we are going to get a 3rd horse for her to ride. I might start posting more, don't know yet.. not really sure if I have the time.. and since photobucket charges to get pics now.. I haven't really posted any more new ones


That sounds awesome. Keep posting even if its only occasionally. You dont need photobucket to put pics on here you just need to load them in to a folder on your comp.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

@Cherrij So sorry it is so bad. Poor boy no wonder he hasn't been able to work :-( hope it doesnt take too long to sort out
@gingerscout tell her of course you would and hope its not put to the test. lol 
@Rainaisabelle sorry, please remind me what breed he is. memory fade :L


----------



## Rainaisabelle

ShirtHotTeez said:


> @*Cherrij* So sorry it is so bad. Poor boy no wonder he hasn't been able to work :-( hope it doesnt take too long to sort out
> 
> @*gingerscout* tell her of course you would and hope its not put to the test. lol
> 
> @*Rainaisabelle* sorry, please remind me what breed he is. memory fade :L


Friesian X TB X Paint


----------



## Cherrij

Thanks guys. 
I cannot wait for tomorrow, and what makes it all worse - I am working like every day now. I am exhausted. My brain is fried, and I have to smile and be pleasant and teach people. 

Yesterday I had to change my driver's license, because of the painful fact that 10 years have passed since I got my license. Basically, I barely could make myself to go to town and get things done, and got back home and wanted to sleep all day. Tuesday I was sleepy when giving lessons to kids. 
Today I have to work as well, looks like I am in the stable from 10 am to 6pm... not the longest day, but when your brain does not want to cooperate.. 

One day I will just go completely nuts and they will have to hospitalize me :O


----------



## PoptartShop

I am SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO behind on here! :sad:

Sorry guys. Work has been even busier. We had a meeting this morning; my boss is going to start interviewing (about time, right?) & hopefully hire someone ASAP so my workload will be WAY less, like it was before. Ugh. Right now I am basically doing everything! :sad: Hence why I barely have time to catchup on here.

Also some family stuff going on. It's about my cousin. But I won't really say much on here. :sad: I'll keep you guys posted that's all.

I am riding tonight at the rescue. <3 My getaway. I haven't ridden at the other barn much because it's hard to get there, the one lady I was helping, she doesn't get their UNTIL like 8/9 & that's like my bedtime. :lol: Especially since I'm super busy with work, you catch my drift. :icon_rolleyes:

Miss you guys!


----------



## JCnGrace

We miss you too @PoptartShop!


----------



## gingerscout

I must be getting old because 8/9 pm sounds like a good bed time to me...lol


----------



## JCnGrace

gingerscout said:


> I must be getting old because 8/9 pm sounds like a good bed time to me...lol


Hey, I'm old and that sounds like a horrible bedtime to me. LOL My body would think it was just taking a nap so I'd fall asleep for 15-30 minutes then be awake for the rest of the night.


----------



## Cherrij

I am not that old yet, I try to hold out for 10pm  but yesterday I was close to passing out at 9:30pm  
We have started getting up at 6, and yesterday I walked around 18 km again.. 

And the full moon is driving me nuts. 
Horses were all on the furthest part of the pasture yesterday morning, one of the grey's I needed was black from dirt. 
Normally I work in safety boots. I was to ride twice yesterday, but I was so late getting everything ready, that the first ride at walk, I just walked on foot. 
The second was trot - so I changed my boots, so I can comfortably get my feet in the stirrups and ride, and that HUGE monster of a horse, stepped on my toes.. oh the pain. I managed to compensate that foot in trot with the rest of my leg, not letting my foot press too much on the stirrup, but it was not that much fun as it could have been. 

Afterwards I had 3 hours of training in the arena.. mostly kids for first times, so I had to walk with the horses quite a bit. And then I still had to go to the forest for another hour.. fun for me. 
In the middle of everything I dragged ponies inside, and something happened to the dogs, and they started attacking each other just behind one of the ponies, and she almost jumped in my lap, hitting my face and I bit my lip open a bit. Had to train a kid tasting blood in my mouth all the lesson. 

One of the lesson horses suddenly plain out refused to be saddled, she was giving very hard time for the girl, in the end they managed, but it was not easy (I was busy with the kids, and told them to wait a bit if they can't handle her). The training went nice, the stable was easy to clean as I had kicked most of the horses out straight away.. 

But I come home exhausted. 

My BF found where the chickens were hiding the eggs.. (I was wondering a few times, what happened after getting 4-5 eggs a day, I suddenly get 0, 1 or 2... never more.. he found 13


----------



## TuyaGirl

@PoptartShop hi! We missed you too! Hope you could relax these days 
That schedule on the other barn sucks, but hey, you still have plenty of lovely horses to ride!
I also hope that things slow down at work soon.
@Cherrij That was definately not a boring day, huh? Well, if anything I hope it kept your mind busy...
I was stepped on two times last month while walking my mare in hand before the vet came to fix her teeth, in one of them she just stood there, no giving to pressure. I think she did it on purpose as she was being plain disrespectful and just wanted to graze  hurt a bit

Yesterday was my mum's 75th birthday, so I left work a couple hours earlier to be with her. It was nice.
At night a friend texted me saying an ex work coleague had died suddenly. She was about 36 years old... I was not very close to her but ****... One day you are here, the other day you are gone :-(

When I get back to the barn tomorrow I think the sweet calf won't be there anymore. Not even the bay little horse. It is what it is :-(
I am going to ride though. Definately! You guys have no idea how much I missed having sore legs and butt when I started again 

Have a nice weekend everyone!!


----------



## Change

@JCnGrace - I only have two, but when I'm scoopin' poop, Tango absolutely MUST get in the way. Whether it's standing over the pile I'm trying to pick, or blocking me from the cart, he demands I pay attention to him. He thinks he's much more interesting that his "by-products." ;-)
@PoptartShop - good to see you again!
@Rainaisabelle - it's been over a week! We need baby pictures!!
@ShirtHotTeez - {{waving!}}
@Cherrij - so sorry to hear about your horse, and OY! Although I'm jealous of you getting to spend all day, every day with horses instead of cooped up in an office like I am, I do recognize a hard day when I read about it. 

Don't you young ones even start to think you're old just because you head for bed early. It's when you go to bed after midnight and STILL get up at 5 a.m. that you realize you're gettin' OLD. Oh - and you'll discover that while you can't seem to sleep in your bed, your recliner has invisible-sedative-injectors and you WILL fall asleep during your favorite movie.

Didn't get to ride last weekend as we had Ev's fambly up for a visit. I was totally shocked when we introduced my little disabled grandson to the horses. Tango went absolutely still and gentle - so unlike him - as C reached out to touch him, and stood like a statue when my son put C up on Tango's back for a picture. I actually had to let go of Tango's halter to hold C up there while son took a picture; Tango didn't even flip his tail at flies! Cally was totally uninterested as there was no food involved, and remained her usual stand-offish self. Mares.

Weather is much cooler this weekend. I've already decided I'm going to put riding ahead of chores for a change. There's still clean up to be done around the ex-trailer site, but it'll still be there later. After I ride.

I bought a hummingbird feeder and juice last trip to TSC. Hung it on the front porch and within an hour had four hummingbirds visit. Now, my morning entertainment on weekends is to sit out on the porch alternately watching the horses eat and the hummingbirds chase each other away from the feeder. There always seems to be one smart one, though. He waits until the bully chases another bird away, then darts in for a quick sip. We also have a mockingbird who patrols the tree line around my property. That bird is absolutely ferocious when it comes to chasing trespassing crows away! Sad thing is, I like crows. :-( 

Go ahead -say it. I'm easily entertained. LOL!


----------



## cbar

Happy Friday everyone!!! 

My, how life habits can change as we age. I used to stay up until midnight/1am and sleep in till 10am. Now I am in bed by 10pm and up at 7am almost every morning...and the mornings I have to be in Calgary I'm up at 4:30am. 

Well, this week has been busy for me. My horse chiro was out to work on Amber and told me just how terrible my saddle was fitting her. So I'm now on the serious hunt for a new saddle. I am borrowing a treeless to try out on her this week and need to decide if that's the route I want to go. I trailered her to my chiro's place last night to try a few saddles on her. I think I will cancel my lesson tonight though - and maybe just try out the saddle in my yard to get a feel for it. 

I may also trailer her to a large tack store about an hour away to see if they have any saddles that will fit. I'm trying not to think about price, but the treeless, brand new is going to be around $1200-$1300. Brand new treed saddle from the store is probably minimum $2500. Hmm....decisions, decisions. I also messaged a girl on FB who has a used Circle Y for sale for $750. Not thinking of that saddle for my girl, but possibly for my gelding - I do not think my current western saddle fits ANY of my horses (sigh). 

Anyway, I'll figure it out. This weekend I'm hoping to maybe get a load of hay and possibly finish building our hay shelter walls. Sad to say that we are starting to get prepared for winter  
@Change, I really hope you get out for some good rides this weekend! You deserve it! 

I do not think I will be trail riding Tiger this weekend. His leg has a little bit of swelling in it and although he isn't lame I don't want to test those waters. So maybe just leave him alone for a week or two.


----------



## Cherrij

I won't get into detail today, but wow, what a day. 
For those who are interested on some update on Grand, I can PM you, or you PM me, there are a few things I am not willing to put up here, in public space. 

One is for sure... I have a very special boy, who has suffered a lot in his life.


----------



## Cherrij

Ooopsie, my pc went crazy


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Here you go haha I'll be posting most stuff on my journal


----------



## JCnGrace

@Cherrij, your job sound like a lot of work! LOL Whatever it is I hope Grand is going to be ok. Feel free to PM me if you want to talk about it but if you don't feel like it that's ok too. 

@TuyaGirl, HAPPY BIRTHDAY to mom! 

@Change, Tango sounds like he's fit right in with my gang. Sometimes I think having a Callie type would be nice. LOL Several years ago I quit filling the hummingbird feeders because I was filling 3 good sized feeders 2X per day when a five pound bag of sugar went down to 4 pounds and they practically doubled the price. I decided they could get their own nectar from all the wild honeysuckle we have growing. I was also as bad at watching the hummers as I am about watching the kittens playing, before I knew it 30 minutes or more has passed. 

@cbar, I hope you can find a saddle that works. I've only had a saddle not work one time and that was with Cutter. Couldn't figure out why no matter how tight I got the girth it would end up on his side every time I went to mount and then finally my light bulb went on and since I'm a tack hoarder was able to go in the tack room and get my old saddle out that must have semi-quarter horse bars vs. full. What a relief it was to find out that it wasn't slipping because I was slipping (weight and agility wise). LOL

@Rainaisabelle your pictures are so good I feel like I could reach out and pet him, which I really, REALLY want to do! 


Today was one of those days where I should have stayed home in bed. Nothing devastating happened or anything bad but a little something went wrong everywhere I went. I haven't thought to check but usually when I have days like this I have my undies on wrong side out. LOL


----------



## Cherrij

MY job is a lot of work. 
On workdays I am alone, so I have to get all horses in, cleaned and tacked on my own. It is impossible to have almost 1 hour ride for folks, and then untack their 4 horses and tack 3 new ones. I had those situations. I cannot always use the same horses, because some are good for adults, but for kids in the arena I need kid arena horses.. they aren't all the same! .. 
Yesterday even though the owner had a lot of things to do, she came to help me, because I had a headache, and loads of people coming and going and not coming, and aaargh.. just drives me nuts. 

And it is hard to watch older, stiffer horses being told they can still trot and canter, horses with breathing problems, working in the arena, being stalled in the worse ventilated stalls, and even let to canter in forest in summer when their breathing is worse! And nothing I can do to help yet. I will try to get their feet in order, but it looks like at least 2 horses might need shoes, because they are just WAY too sensitive. 
Seen both of them walk fine in the pasture, they get in the stable and can barely move, and as soon as they step of the hard dirt road into the forest sand, their walk becomes free-er.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

@JCnGrace he is very cute and I loved patting him! We are thinking of naming him Theo


----------



## gingerscout

So I went on another nice ride the other day.. 5 miles of new trails at the park we ride at.. and it was nice but not so nice at the same time. 25% of the ride has you riding right next to very busy roads.. lots of busses/ dump trucks semis motorcycles.. etc zooming by you at 60 mph 15 feet from you. I could have taken him to dairy queen or mcdonalds.. seriously debated it. The part of the trail near the road was riddled with trash, bags, plastic bottles, beer cans, metal chunks, and even a dead deer that smelled awful. Neither of us were impressed and decided to stick to the tried and true trails at the park from now on. Also was told they are going to be riding at least 5 days a week conditioning his horse for a trip in late October, so I could possibly go with 5 days a week if I wanted to.. granted I don't have 5 days a week to ride with my time.. but man soooo tempting.. another 25-30 rides this year under my belt would do wonders for my horse and I


----------



## gingerscout

some pics.. and last but not least I noticed 5-6 patches of winter fuzz starting already..lol


----------



## TimWhit91

I haven't updated avout my new saddle yet. Last weekend Ghost and I went on a 3 hour ride in the hills. I'm pretty sure she likes the new saddle, she really covered some ground. I need to get in better shape, her power walk is so jarring, it takes a week for my back and abs to recover xD And I can't post very far yet, working on upping the distance. Wish she had a smooth trot. It isn't really rough, it's just big. Like her lope is huge. She is just a big, powerful horse. 

Anyway, I ordered a breast plate for my saddle, it should be here Wednesday. I will try it on thursday or Friday, can't ride next weekend because I'm going camping with my son.

That is about all that is going on with me. I have been sick all week so didn't ride this weekend either. Boo


----------



## Change

@gingerscout - I'd love to be able to ride 5 days a week - unfortunately, I still have the doggone job that pays for the horses which usually means I don't have the time/energy to ride them. Bleah.

I did take Tango out for a ride yesterday. He was full of himself and we had a few CTJ moments, but for the most part he was pretty good. He did a nice, sustained fast walk for a while and an occasional slow pace which wasn't bad unless he tried to speed it up, and a real nice, comfortable rocking canter until he thought he could go faster and head for home - through the cotton field (a CTJ moment). He's doing really good at responding to leg for turns and drifting and actually stays between the reins most of the time. He even did a bit of side-passing as we faced down the friendly neighborhood heeler - never let a training-opportunity pass by! LOL.

Haven't made much progress on the trailer-site clean up, although I did figure out how to remove the tie-down straps from the anchors. Got six out yesterday before it got too hot in the direct sunlight. But. One less thing to worry about. Don't know how I'm going to manage moving 40+ cinderblocks without my back giving out on me. One brick at a time, I guess!


----------



## JCnGrace

Hope you're feeling better now @TimWhit91.

@gingerscout, I remember when I had the energy to ride that often but it's been a looooong time ago. LOL

@Change, if you don't have a use for those blocks advertise them for free and let the person who wants them do the work of picking them up. 

Glad you got to get a ride in on Tango. I have been feeling the urge to take TJ for spin. I know I'll give in to it one of these days even though I shouldn't be riding right now. He's pretty trustworthy though so not too worried about falling off, even bareback.


Today was a better day than yesterday. Funny story: I was doing barn chores and hubby was pulled beside the barn spraying off the lawn tractor when he starts ranting about an insulator being broken and the wire hanging loose. Asks me how long it's been like that and I told him a couple of months. Him: "Why didn't you say something?" Me: "I did" and then related the whole conversation I had with him about it, including the fact that I had just wanted to know if he had any screw on insulators stashed anywhere so I could fix it myself but he told me he'd take care of it, and then asked him, "ring any bells?" I got a sheepish "Yeah". LOL


----------



## avjudge

Cherrij said:


> . . .it looks like at least 2 horses might need shoes, because they are just WAY too sensitive. Seen both of them walk fine in the pasture, they get in the stable and can barely move, and as soon as they step of the hard dirt road into the forest sand, their walk becomes free-er.


Well I remember that - my (1975-1998) horse (who landed on the outside wall of her foot however trimmed) was always ouchy on hard ground in the spring until her shoes went back on - and I just couldn't bear feeling that tip-toe-feeling walk under me, it made _my_ feet hurt!


----------



## gingerscout

going to be a rough day or so.. waiting to hear how much damage my family got from Irma.. watching my relatives post before videos of their houses on FB, at least the ones directly on Tampa Bay got off the water and about 5 miles inland.. if that helps any. One of my cousins hasn't been heard from in 2-3 days they lived further south.. so everyone is praying they are ok.. I have a feeling that a lot of places I spent my time growing up in mu Summers, even places I spent last summer at will be damaged or destroyed.. Which is leaving me in a sad mood today in general


----------



## TuyaGirl

@gingerscout I really like your horse!! So glad you are enjoying him again. About Irma, I would be sad too, and worried sick. Not much you can do but wait. The waiting must be driving you crazy though... :-( I've been sneaking on Irma's thread and just breaks my heart to read what some members are going through. I just hope everyone comes out of this ok, animals included. I've experienced a small hurricane before and it's no fun at all!! 
@Change you must have been so proud of Tango because of how he behaved with your grandson. He will become a very good horse  Maybe you felt like killing him in those ctj moments but he will get there (kidding here)
@JCnGrace thanks for the birthday wishes, mum says thanks as well 
@TimWhit91 I hope you feel better soon!

Well, I stand corrected: I didn't ride this weekend. Awful strong wind (What's with the wind this year?? Grrrr...), and also the arena and barn area being busy and me not wanting to disturb on Saturday (I rarely start a ride straight to the trail, I am that fearful, and I like to feel how Tuya is feeling before we go out).
The calf was still there (I arrived with the mindset of it being gone, now I have to prepare myself once again, lol), but also that little bay horse that was supposed to go for meat. And they had a new 2 year old grey. Then I heard some gypsies were coming to show 2 horses. BO's son kept one of the two horses that the gypsies brought, sending those two poor babies to a very uncertain future as a trade :-(
I got very sad with all the process: first the horses came in a cattle truck, NO ramp, and they had to jump out / in, if needed resorting to wooden sticks to make them. Then one of the two horses brought was a wreck. He could. Not. Walk. :-( I've never seen a horse in such a bad state. He was very lame on the fronts and (pardon me for the lack of terms) seemed to have a locking stifle or so because he kept standing on 3 legs, stretching the back legs very high alternately :-( gypsies kept saying all he needed was shoes. Such a gorgeous black horse he was...
He went back with the gypsies and with the other two as company, kicking the hell out of each others as the truck had no dividers, must have been an awful ride for all of them :-(
They deserved more. Even that little bay that tried to bite me every single time... 
The grey that stayed is nice though, very typical headshape and very friendly as well. Will be for sale. The purpose was to get rid of the bay.

Life goes on....


----------



## gingerscout

Thank you Tuya.. I really like him a lot.. and now that I have been working on our issues, and he has muscled up and we have gotten a few things taken care of he needs he is becoming an awesome horse. he still has terrible feet and its going to be a long road to get them back, but he is on a pelleted hoof supplement now, and I put a hoof paste on 4-5x a week. It has already made a difference and even his brown sunfading has started to reverse and his black came back. I have had some people with a lot of experience and patience help me and work with him some and basically I was told someone put a lot of training in him, maybe not whom I got him from, but someone somewhere did a LOT of work with him, he may have some showing or such in the past.. I was also told I wayy underpaid for him, and that as much as you can't call a horse bombproof they would rank him in top 10% and If I could work through my nervous issues 90% of my "problems" with him would vanish


----------



## JCnGrace

Hope all your family comes through the hurricane ok @gingerscout. I'd be worried too.

@TuyaGirl, sounds like that horse that lifted his back legs had stringhalt. Shoes will not fix it so I'm glad your barn owners didn't fall for that. A neighbor's horse had it and it required surgery which helped some, enough she felt he was pasture sound but was never able to ride him. 

I bet it's hard getting attached to the horses, and other animals, that come through the place only to have to say goodbye and watch them head towards uncertain futures.


----------



## Cherrij

Retro is for sale in Finland. 
So they kinda either, plain out lied to us, or he didn't fit them.. 











Hopefully they find him great home, and at least the rider in the video is not trying to force him into anything. Seems to be nice and calm. (Retro is rushing though, but that might be first time in that arena riding)

Grand seems to be more energetic, happier.. 









He is wondering around and cannot choose on what to eat and what to do, as there is SO MUCH! 

He trotted to me and my friends on saturday, he likes hugs and scratches, and he seems overall better. but Still a lot to do and see and check. 

Little miss coal comes with me in the evenings to check on him. 








Autumn is already here.. 








And I got a new set of riding clothes, to look pretty at work. 










And my co worker at the stable, and a friend of the owner of the stable, is not happy about everything going on there. 
About the horses, about the workload, about safety regulations, about legality of all that.. basically, it will not be easy.. and will have to talk to the owner..


----------



## Tazzie

Sorry I've been MIA lately! I've read everything, but can't remember who said what 

With regards to the parade, one year we will! We have really silly moments sometimes that I'd rather we not be on pavement for. Like suddenly deciding rocks on a trail ride Saturday were terrifying, horse eating objects!

Anyway, we rocked our show labor day weekend! Champion Arabian English Pleasure horse and Champion Native Costume horse! Was a fun show!

Then she had time off since I always give her time off, and needing to get the house ready for mom (washing sheets mainly). Planned to ride last Thursday, but barn owner was supposed to be working on fencing. He did not (he did Saturday).

So she hadn't been ridden since I grabbed her Saturday morning to go trail riding with @evilamc. She was PERFECT. I always warm up before strenuous activity, and I was glad I did. The hills were intense right off the bat! But it was a PERFECT day for it! The place was awesome (Elkins Creek) and Izzie had a fabulous time! She loves trail riding 

I won't be riding this week as we are currently painting the kitchen and living room. We plan to farm search next year, so fixing the house up little by little as we can. Aiming to ride again this weekend  we have three shows left this year, and then finished until March!

I've attached some pictures from the show, and then here are a couple from Elkins Creek. We swapped horses, which was fun!


















































Sorry for the picture spam haha! Also included a fun one Alicia edited


----------



## TuyaGirl

gingerscout said:


> I was also told I wayy underpaid for him, and that as much as you can't call a horse bombproof they would rank him in top 10% and If I could work through my nervous issues 90% of my "problems" with him would vanish


This sums up my life with my girl and the opinions I get!! My own mind and what ifs keep screwing some of my rides... Especially before I get on. She was trained by a bullfighting rider and heck, she knows more than I do 
@JCnGrace yes, that would be stringhalt, thank you!! And yes, although BO keeps most of his horses for many years (some of them I know since I went there for the first time, about 9 years ago), as far as I know he sells them when they get older :frown_color: Others he kind of rescues and trains to sell again, getting some extra profit out of it at the same time. The bay horse was a failed attempt to retrain, BO knew his owners had stopped feeding him because they were affraid, so stepped in and brought him. That little horse tried to attack me since day one, so I just let him be. Others, like Dollar or a cremello mare blind on one eye, left a marking on me. Especially me being so animal friendly 
@Cherrij Awww, want to hug miss coal!! She is beautiful! The barn cats always follow me around too, I confess sometimes it's upsetting because I can barely walk with them like glued to my legs 
I wish Tuya had such lush grass, isn't it summer there? In here everything's dry and horses must be supplemented with hay. About the horse for sale, well, not much you can do, but just hope he finds a good home, although I get the if the buyers were lying thing.
@Tazzie well hello!! Nice to read about you and your achievements  I love the pictures, sounds you had lots of fun at the trail ride, and don't worry, once Tuya spooked at a rock she had passed by before like 1000 times :smile:

I just came here to reply, it was a non event day... Nothing to confess


----------



## gingerscout

went on a ride today.. 3.1 miles... around a racetrack..lol going on a ride tomorrow at a new state park I have never been to before... was told to prepare for at least 5 miles Ren seems to get excited now once I put his bit/ reins on He wanted to walk off when mounting today I got him to stop doing that.. why today he tried it again?? hes a silly boy. rode by the breeding mare pen.. and he acted like he was big and tough.. we all know he has been gelded since he was like 5.. ha ha ha:cowboy:


----------



## gingerscout

annd I am tired of adults who can't let the past be the past and get over things.. even I can hold a grudge forever but seriously were all not 5 anymore.. people rant...lol


----------



## JCnGrace

Looks like great fun @Tazzie! Is that a camera on top of your helmet in the trail pictures? 

@gingerscout, I was glad to read your family made it through Irma! 


Well, I let the urge to ride win today. LOL I don't even know if you can call it a ride really, just a few minutes long. I had TJ take me over to the other barn to feed the minis and took the most direct route with no hills. The only challenge was getting off since he's 16 hands and I'm 5'2" and old. Just dropping down by sliding on my belly hurts the feet and knees and I usually end up on my butt so I have to slow the momentum down somehow. Usually I do this by hanging on to the mane but that didn't seem like a good idea so I hooked my elbow over his neck and slid off sideways. It worked, may not have been too pretty though. LOL He got a treat for being such a saint in putting up with my nonsense.


----------



## Cherrij

@TuyaGirl - It is the end of summer, autumn is coming. some days we still have close to +20°C but it's getting colder, trees are coloring in and soon the grass will die off as well, but he has lush green pasture, because they went to the summer home in spring, and he came back on monday to untrimmed, uncut pastures - everything that was growing since spring when the pastures started recovering from winter, that is grown there and he cannot even chose what he wants to eat!


----------



## evilamc

Aw @Tazzie and I did have so much fun! I feel so honored that I got to ride the famous Izzie! Wish we got more pictures of us all together though 
@JCnGrace I wont lie, I wish you caught it on video  We actually BOTH managed t catch me falling off Jax on video on our ride. We both had helmet cams on LOL. Jax slipped REALLY bad and went down so I kinda went off the side/bailed. Hopped right back up, soft landing at least  Poor Jax was a little embarrassed I think though but he finished the ride in good spirits still.
@Cherrij is it bad I'm a little excited for grass to be dying off? No more mowing every week!!! I don't have much pasture so already have to feed hay year round anyways! Lol sounds like your boy is in heaven though with fresh pasture!

Haven't posted in awhile! I just can never keep up with you guys! Glad to see everyone is doing pretty well and families/friends made it through Irma.


----------



## carshon

I confess - I am having my cat "Baby" put to sleep this morning. Hubby just left for the vets office. Baby is 16yrs old and has been blind for a couple of years. He has been howling in the night for about 6 months now (gets lost in the house he has lived in since he was a kitten) and has started peeing on my clothes and in my sons room. I am crying as I type this but know it is the right thing to do. Vet could not find a reason for the peeing in other rooms and his litter is cleaned minimum once a day (usually more) I am going to miss that lap warmer and his wonderful purring.

Rest in Peace Baby - until we meet again.


----------



## Tazzie

@TuyaGirl, thank you! We had a BLAST! It's fun when we can meet up and hit the trails! I know Izzie enjoys the change of pace, and she LOVES exploring! And it was the first time she'd seen this rock, and it was pretty well shrouded with grass until we were right on it. Ah well, that was about the only place she said "no" to. Aside from me insisting on her walking through this tiny spot of water everyone else was allowed to walk around. She didn't get why she had to be different :lol:

I'm glad everything seems to be going well for you! I'm glad Tuya had her teeth done and is in fine shape again!
@JCnGrace, it is! We still have to figure it all out, which we slowly are. It was our first ride with it  here is the video @evilamc made from all of our recordings 






(and because I think you tend to have issues with video, try copying this and removing the space; hoping it'll work: https://youtu. be/yRiS7UaOTaY)

That sounds like an amusing way to hop off though :lol: too bad none of us get to see it! Haha!
@evilamc, and you rode her well  she was happy to oblige you! But yes, next time, more pictures!!!

*hugs* @carshon. I'm so sorry you had to make this decision 

No other updates really. Painted the final coat on the ceiling in the kitchen, and trimmed the living room. Trimming again then painting. Woo :lol: I hate painting!

OH! But I've been tagged in this repeatedly! SmartPak posted us on their Facebook page with a link to us in their blog!!

Meet Caitlyn and Izzie | SmartPak Blog


----------



## JCnGrace

@carshon, I'm so sorry about your cat. Our 4-legged friends sure have their ways in stealing our hearts so when it's time to say goodbye it's devastating. Hugs of comfort to you!

@Tazzie, I can't get the link to work, it keeps saying "page not found". I don't know why youtube videos won't show up for me on this forum, they work elsewhere. 

And Tazzie and @evilamc, I would probably die of embarrassment if any videos surfaced of me with the horses. I do everything we all tell everyone else NOT to do around horses, I talk to them like they can understand every word I'm saying (including a few cuss words when they smack me in the face with their tails), and I kiss and hug on them (which would make them die of embarrassment). LOL


----------



## JCnGrace

@Tazzie, I was able to see the SmartPak Blog, awesome!


----------



## Tazzie

@JCnGrace, copy this in it's entirety, and then remove the space when you have it in the search bar (space is between the . and the b). It *should* bring you to the video! The link you are clicking is only half of the actual link 

https://youtu. be/yRiS7UaOTaY

I thought the blog was cool! Made my night! And haha! I do the same. I had a girl scared Izzie would bite. I grabbed her muzzle, peeled her lips back and was like "she's going to bite me!" with her mouth at my neck. Izzie was far from amused. I also play with her ears for kids that are worried they would annoy her. I grab them and start singing "do your ears hang low, do they wobble to and fro!" and so on :lol: she'd KILL me if video of THAT appeared online! I also kiss and hug often, and carry on full conversations with her :lol:


----------



## 6gun Kid

I confess this was a real conversation in house. 
First a little back story, for my birthday my wife bought me several pieces of tack. A headstall, a romal, and a nice snaffle. The plan was put the snaffle on the new headstall, put the romal on my working bridle since the 2 rein is my goal, and take a McCarty that I have on an older bridle and put it on the new snaffle. 
Me: ah fudge! (not what I really said, as you may have guessed)
Wife: What?
Me: The slobber strap on this McCarty is torn
Wife: Darn! (read in sarcasm) I guess we have to go buy some new reins!
Have I mentioned how much I love my wife!


----------



## gingerscout

The ride was wonderful.. I hope to go back there next week..logged 5.6 miles.. except random people...ooh can I pet your horse.. I know someone who had a horse like that years ago..yada yada.. Me that's nice lady I just want to saddle my horse and pick his feet..lol. I wish I had more time they have 14 miles of trails I only did a section, would love to do them all.. phone is dead no pics yet


----------



## JCnGrace

I got to watch the video! I'm so jealous @Tazzie and @evilamc, that's my kind of riding! LOL, I sing Kenny Rogers' The Gambler to Gamble and I can't carry a tune in a bucket. It may be why he pretends to be deaf these days.


@6gunKid, how great is it when you both share a passion for horses? Makes acquiring stuff much easier since there's usually not hard feeling on money spent. LOL 

@gingerscout, glad your ride was wonderful and that you're finally able to get out and about and enjoy your horse the way you wanted to!


Pretty dreary day out today and although we didn't get a lot of rain it looked like it was going to any second so got bills and paperwork done and the master bedroom torn apart, cleaned good, and mostly put back together. Don't have all the curtains rehung yet but they're washed and ready.


----------



## JCnGrace

Oh and @evilamc great music choices on the video. Love "Baby's Got Her Blue Jeans On". That was hubby's song for me and mine for him was "Somebody's Knocking". LOL


----------



## Tazzie

Yay! I'm glad it worked @JCnGrace! I make sure to put the link in like that to make sure you can see it  they were some pretty awesome trails! Haha! Izzie gives me the stink eye when I sing :lol: not a very good singer. And that was one of the main songs for my freestyle I didn't get to do  I've always loved that song haha! And I know exactly what song you're talking about!

I got our living room painted yesterday, woo! Onto the kitchen this afternoon! Just have that and the hallway ceiling left to do, thank god. Tired of painting!


----------



## evilamc

JCnGrace said:


> Oh and @evilamc great music choices on the video. Love "Baby's Got Her Blue Jeans On". That was hubby's song for me and mine for him was "Somebody's Knocking". LOL


Hahaha yeahh Katie loves that song and I had it in my library from when I put together her freestyle music so figured why not!

Here is my video from the ride, it was fun that we both had on helmet cams.
https://youtu .be/N2SPikNaMd0 take out the space between "youtu .be"





I confess I'm not looking forward to this morning. Already taken in my first dog, have 5 more dropping off for daycare/grooming...and already have 3 here for boarding...then I have to go pick up a big load of hay by myself and unload it by myself  I feel like this is the reason people have kids...to put them to work when they're old enough so you don't have to do it yourself.


----------



## carshon

@evilmc you guessed it that is why we have kids! We baled our field yesterday, 131 bales (field is only 3 acres) and daughter and I unloaded the majority of it. She is getting good at stacking hay above her head!


----------



## gingerscout

I can't wait till the day I can have my daughter do more to help.. she is finally old enough to clean up after her pony.. and she grumbles about it. Heck I finally taught my wife how to use the rider so she can mow if she is feeling up to it. I keep volunteering to help bale/ load hay where I board they haven't taken me up on the free labor part yet..ha ha. Ren is getting a day off.. 3 days in a row of decent riding, and it looks like rain (finally.. been 2+ weeks). Have to go through my pics. I won't post videos because when I was recording I was getting a history lesson and the whole time I'm like yup, cool, uh huh.. so its pretty annoying on my end..LOL.. Did take a side trail yesterday to see an abandoned farmhouse.. saw a massive bee hive.. so we turned and ran


----------



## Tazzie

My kids already ask to help right now. Syd always wants to lead Izzie to the barn, both help groom her, etc. A bit little still to do a whole lot of work (4 and 3), but they try! Kaleb helps make dinner though. We let him help with stuff that won't hurt him. He's going to be so excited when we get our farm. He's begging for a tractor so he can do farm work (not even joking here...)


----------



## gingerscout

my daughter can't wait till we get our own farm too.. she already told everyone she can't wait till we have both horses at home and some land.. that and she is in Florida and can go to the "real beach" as she calls it..LOL


----------



## gingerscout

Few pics.. waiting for the trees to turn more so its more scenic.. wish I had pics of us walking them down the boat launch to the river and they both drank/ splashed in it.. ren wouldn't walk more than a foot into it though..lol


----------



## gingerscout

pics of ren.. he's so photogenic at times..lol, and he even gave me his whole opinion after the ride..LOL


----------



## gingerscout

Annd going back to that park tomorrow.. they close the trails on October 1st for duck/ geese hunting.. so were going to take advantage of the good weather


----------



## JCnGrace

Great views @evilamc! I didn't have time to watch this morning so I just now finished. Does @Tazzie have a gaited horse on her wish list now that she's ridden yours? 

@carshon, we didn't end up with any square bales this year. I must admit I didn't miss having to put them up. 

@gingerscout, great pictures! You wore poor Ren out from the looks of that yawn. LOL


----------



## JCnGrace

Forgot my confession! 

There may be a person in this world that thinks I'm a stalker or maybe just crazy. LOL Had to go to the dr today and hubby took me because there were a couple of places he wanted to stop so he went shopping while I was in there. Usually he picks me up along the street because it's easier to find a parking place but he wasn't back yet by the time I finished up. So I'm standing out there under a tree because it was drizzling and I see my truck heading towards me. I step out to the curb and hubby passes right by me and turns into the lot so I reverse and head towards him in the parking lot and he passes me again. Of course I'm saying a few choice words with hands on hip and then look close and see that this truck has black wheels. Ooops not my truck and not my hubby (tinted windows). LOL


----------



## Cherrij

I almost shat my pants yesterday evening. 
I am coming back with the last 3 riders - an 8 year old kid goes first, I am next to her, but not holding the horse, because she is doing so great, she rides for a few months already. 
And 2 total beginners behind us. 

100 meters from the stable, next to the pasture, suddenly the whole herd gallops off, and all 3 horses with riders bolt as well. 
Luckily everyone stayed on. But I was shaking for quite some times yesterday.. 
all that happened because the owners 2 middle asian shepherds bolted to the forest just a little bit before we got out of the forest. so the horses got scared and because we were going the same direction as the herd went, they all ran..


----------



## Tazzie

JCnGrace said:


> Does @Tazzie have a gaited horse on her wish list now that she's ridden yours?


For myself, no :lol: I still prefer my Arabs and Arab crosses :lol: but for Nick, yes! Much easier for him to get the hang of than a trotting horse!

Oops about the stalking though haha!

We finished painting the kitchen last night, woo! Now tonight I have to meet my mom to get the kids. My grandpa is deteriorating fast, so she wants to be there tonight. Dad will be going down once my brother gets to his house. Our lovely (HEAVY sarcasm, the choice words I'd like to use are not permitted on this forum...) neighbor had a dog with kennel cough, and that dog gave it to my parent's dogs. He didn't contain it and allowed it to still run freely, infecting everyone. I'm still seething mad. Oh, and he's a pastor. Some man of God. Dogs were supposed to go to the kennel, but now obviously can't.


----------



## PoptartShop

GOODNESS I have a lot to catchup on, ah! I apologize if I missed anyone which I'm sure I did! Work is nuts.
@Rainaisabelle he is sooo cute!  Congrats!!
@Change thank you!  LOL I totally do feel old because I always want to go to bed early. :lol: I can't stay up late anymore! 
@TuyaGirl hope you got to ride, and I'm sorry to hear that. It is very true...life is not promised. :sad: 
@JCnGrace ahh I hate days like that! Just nothing ever goes right!

I confess, work is still crazy & no my boss hasn't hired a new office mgr yet...after we had a meeting over a week ago, and he said he'd hire someone...HASN'T HAPPENED YET...

My cousin has been battling cancer for 4.5 years...a very rare form of cancer. He was only supposed to live 2 years with it, but he lived 4.5 years with it...and he was ONLY 29 years old. :sad: So sad...but anyway, he was in the ICU last week...I texted him and I did want to go see him but he did not want anyone seeing him in that state, so I didn't get a chance to...we were going to see him on Friday because he was losing oxygen, and right when I left work that day to go to my parents & drive up there, he was gone. :sad:
The memorial service is this Sunday...just super heartbreaking. He was always so positive. You'd never ever knew he was battling cancer. <3 It's so sad & sudden, a life taken too soon...ugh. 
It's been hard but I have been keeping busy with work but when I lay in bed I gather all my thoughts & it doesn't seem real that he's gone. Sigh.

Sorry guys <3 I am going to the RESCUE TONIGHT. I haven't been to the other barn lately because the lady gets there too late & I am usually working late. I need some saddle therapy asap!


----------



## carshon

@PoptartShop so sorry to hear about your cousin. Cancer knows no age, gender or religion. Such a horrible disease!


I confess I had they day off of work yesterday and had a lovely ride with friends and hubby. I have been battling horrible sciatica and back spasms all summer and have finally found some stretches that make it a little better- riding is more comfortable as well. It was a gorgeous day and the horses were great. I needed that!


----------



## evilamc

Well I didn't win a trip to Italy 

Went to go get hay yesterday and of course my dump truck wouldn't start. Sadly it needs new batteries (yes with and S it has TWO)...Not excited because its going to cost a fortune so I've been trying to hold out. I ended up having to charge it off my little truck for like 15 min...so bad to do...so I'm caving and getting new batteries for it asap.

The second I got parked in front of the hay shed, Jax reported for duty to help me unload!









Orianna wandered out shortly after.









So I guess my kids kind of helped? They at least showed up to help?

Snapped this pic when I was coming back from picking up some dinner, I feel so lucky to have them at home! Its a lot of work but its worth it.








@carshon glad you had a great ride! Its always nice when you find something that actually helps. I use my "shaky machine" whenever my backs hurting. LOL its just a vibration plate machine, like the theraplate thing for horses...but I find it funnier to call it my shaky machine. It just helps loosen everything up, I love it!
@PoptartShop so sorry about your cousin  Hopefully work gets better soon though.


----------



## PoptartShop

Thanks guys @*carshon* & @*evilamc* . <3
@*carshon* that sounds like a great day.  It truly is therapy! 
@*evilamc* thank you again, me too. Ahhh sorry to hear you didn't win. That would've been awesome! LOL they are soooo cute!  Having them at home must be amazing!

I confess I'm actually not going to the rescue tonight. I may work late, but the lady said she has to drive pretty far to pick up 2 new horses from the lot, and she wouldn't be back til later. It's about 35mins from my house, & an hour from work (I usually go right from work) but I am excited to hear about the horses she gets.  They will be in good hands.

Who else needs a VACATION?????? LOL


----------



## gingerscout

no ride today fog thick as pea soup till like 11 so I had no time.. maybe one day this weekend.. and everything went downhill from there.. I need a drink tonight.. this day was full of a lot of new firsts for me and not in a good way.. even dealt with the police for a bit.. real adult fun


----------



## Change

Wow - something like 8 pages behind on my reading so I'm not even gonna try...
@Tazzie and @evilamc, that ride looks like it was sooo much fun. I wish I had someone to ride with around here - there are supposed to be a few REALLY ... interesting (extreme?) trails around here, but I don't dare try to ride them alone. And @evilamc, I LOOOOVE your barn! And yes, having the ponies at home is worth all the work. Even if I'm doing it all by myself (and almost 60).

Son put the horses out in the backyard yesterday. Something spooked Cally as she was going through the half-open gate and she ended up taking 1 side of the gate (double privacy fence gates) down. It hit the ground and spooked Tango (we don't bother with leads when just moving them yard to yard - they know the way). Son had to chase after Tango around the driveway, calm him down and herd him back in the right direction. He gets to the downed gate panel, sniffs at it, then walks ACROSS IT instead of around. Put two hoof sized holes in it - and he's got BIG honking feet.

Son gets the gate up and tacked back on, closed and here comes the Tractor Repair Man. Son runs across the 1 acre yard, starts up the tractor to move it closer to the repair truck, and before he realizes the front tire is flat, he's run it off the rim. {{sigh}}. About this time, I show up, because the TRMan called me to let me know he was headed our way and I couldn't get Son on the phone (he's trying to herd horses and fix gates) so I race home from work (25 miles). So, despite the flat, TRMan looks at what's ailin' the tractor (front end loader is moving jerky and has no real power). He can't figure it out. It has to go to the shop. My wallet is already weeping.

Work has been crazy and I'll have 9 or 10 hours of overtime by the end of tomorrow. And that's with taking off early twice!!! At least my paycheck will be nice. Don't know if it'll cover the tractor repair - but if it turns out to be hydraulic, I'm going to cry foul and warranty. It was in the shop for a full hydraulic overhaul and general maintenance last December. I should get a year of functionality!
@JCnGrace - Yes, I'll be using ALL of those blocks, which is why I didn't let the trailer guys take 'em. And I stacked them all up nice and pretty on Sunday. I think there were 60 cinderblocks and at least 45 of the flat, solid header blocks. 

This weekend I am going to do something about the shed's roof. I might just tack a piece of plywood over the hole and then cover it all up with a tarp, but I need to move stuff in there! Like my winter stock of hay!! I know it needs a real repair, but I can't do it all myself even if I know what needs doing. Some things just require more than one person!


----------



## TimWhit91

I confess I'm having one of those days where nothing is going right. My son's dad is an (inappropriate word for a public forum). I'm still sick. My son still doesn't act like he feels great. I haven't been able to ride in 2 weeks due to being sick. I probably won't be able to this weekend because I have nobody to watch my son. I'm just...I don't know. It's times like this that I really wish I had close friends. Somebody to vent to. I just feel broken. Maybe I'll just take my son with me and we will go brush the horses and I'll take him for a walk on the pony. Better than nothing.


----------



## JCnGrace

@PoptartShop, I'm so sorry about your cousin. 

@carshon, glad you got in a good ride. 

@evilamc, that looks like some good hay! 


Too many of you had a crappy day so I certainly hope tomorrow is a better one. Mine was just an everyday day. Nothing bad but nothing particularly good either, just blah.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@carshon I am so sorry about your cat. For your description sounds like she was in some sort of pain and not dealing well with blindness so you did the right thing. I really like to believe we get to meet our beloved animals again... Glad you found a way to get some relief of sciatica pain, I heard they're really bad.

@Tazzie and @evilamc what a wonderful trail! I am so jealous!! Although I would kind of be on high alert for my mare taking a stumble as it hapenned with evilamc. My mare's biggest stumble was on flat sand on the beach, so you get the point  @Tazzie you and Izzie look fantastic in the blog's picture! Congrats! And sorry about the dogs, tricky situation.

@evilamc Aww, I would love to have my horse at home with me, you are so lucky. You had such handsome helpers  And you should see my mare's reaction when BO brings his truck full of carrots. She can smell them coming from miles away, lol!

@Cherrij I would be shaking too if that hapenned to me. It's a big responsability, and glad the kids managed to stay on. About the summer and grass, yup, we have none. Zero. Nada  It's been a really dry and windy Summer, so pastures look like dry lots :-(

@gingerscout lovely pictures (crap, I am the only one clumsy enough not to be able to take pictures from the saddle, starting with my phone being big enough not to fit in my pockets). The other horse has the exact same markings as my mare, so I like him 

@PoptartShop I am so sorry about you relative. I too lost my brother to cancer, he was only 31 and I was 17 by then... I hope you get to ride soon, it's the best therapy ever and you sure need it. 
Let us know about the new horses! I am still dreading about the gypsies and their horses... :-( And yes, I sure do need vacation. From my job (it's been crazy this week), from windy days, full subways... People, lol!

@TimWhit91 don't let yourself down!! Seems like you have a good plan to still be with horses and your son. Is that him on your profile picture? He is grown up!!

And about my atitudes towards my mare, well I speak to her as if she was a person, all the time. I sing when I ride, I kiss her a lot, grab her ears, give her hugs... And smell. I love to just dig my nose on her hair. As a mare she is, she is like "whatever girl"  Or may find it *slightly* annoying, lol!!

Sooo... Weekend is coming and of course, a polar front (is that it?) comes with it. Temperatures dropped a lot and the wind, always the (insert all the swearing you can remember of here), is reaching 70km/hour. Give. Me. A. Break!! I am so irritated right now. On my way to work and freezing. I too hope things slow down at the office, I barely had time to come here.

Have a nice weekend everyone! Enjoy!


----------



## TimWhit91

At least it is friday. I hope the weather gets a little better this weekend. We had a cold front roll in yesterday. It brought wind. Boo. 

Yes, that is my son in my avatar! He has grown up so much! It's kind of sad.


----------



## JCnGrace

OMG @TimWhit91 I just noticed the new avatar. Where did the baby go? LOL They grow up so fast. My grandson, who I still think I should be able to hold and rock, is now taller and weighs more than me.

@TuyaGirl, incessant wind gets me irritable too and I've never had to deal with it as long as you have been this summer. I'd have probably pulled all my hair out by now.


----------



## gingerscout

I hold conversation with ren all the time..sometimes I wish he understood what I was saying..lol The other day while riding we were going along a trail having a conversation and renegade started grunting and snorting.. other guy said whats the matter dude sound like an old man taking a crap.. then his horse started making the same grunt grunt ugh grunt snort and it went back and forth 3-4x ... and we both started cracking up saying they were having a conversation with each other.. then we joked about what they were saying


----------



## gingerscout

and when it comes to kids growing up.. don't tell me those day in review things on FB remind me of pics from years past.. my daughter will be 8 soon


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

@Change OMG what a day!!! :winetime:

I confess. Im quitting this town!! Have decided to move back up north. If its going to be hard to get a job and I have to be broke, I might as well ride in the forest and on the beach. And with it being the beginning of spring, its time to go. Will give notice on house on monday (has to be 3 weeks). Store my stuff in daughters garage temporarily. Then I'm off (with cat - Lucky-Kitty)


----------



## gingerscout

I'm quitting my state in general, shame, I finally found people to ride with and getting lots of experience and an awesome awesome boarding farm.. but money and a job opportunity I cannot pass up is calling me


----------



## JCnGrace

Good luck with your move @ShirtHotTeez! Lucky Kitty is beautiful. 

@gingerscout, any idea when you'll be off on your new adventure? Who knows, maybe life will bring you back in this direction someday.


----------



## Cherrij

I sure need to read though a lot of posts still.. but looks like I will have time for it now. 
No, I am still working, it is just my schedule is now a bit clearer (looks like Mondays and Wednesdays are my days off.). 
And my man went to work abroad for at least 3 weeks. We have never been apart for more than 3 days, and this is going to be like.. I don't even know. It's not like I can drive and pick him up!


----------



## gingerscout

I'm confessing I was getting spoiled.. I have gotten used to riding 4-5x a week and 1-2 trail rides a week.. now I haven't ridden or seen my horse since the last ride last Tuesday.. doesn't look like I'm going to make it out there before Monday with my schedule this weekend.. shame. He probably feels like he is getting a vacation...LOL


----------



## gingerscout

?? I have my mom/ dad and brother left.. wifes father and step mom winter there 6 months of the year and her mom has said she wants to retire to there. My moms family all has lived there forever and been trying to get her to move since I was like 5.. my Dad swore he would never step into Florida again after his dad passed in 01, told me now he has a reason to go there and his other half says she would love to move there.. and he's now thinking about it.. most everyone else is already there or moved, only one that isn't there besides us is my Aunt who lives in Nashville


----------



## JCnGrace

@Cherrij, relish the alone time! Use it to do things that you like to do, eat what you want to eat when you want to eat it, be a bum or just whatever. The possibilities are limitless! 

You will understand my excitement for your alone time once you are both retired and together pretty much 24/7. LOL I try to talk hubby into going to visit one or both of his kids that lives out of state every winter (both live further south thus warmer winters) but he wont budge.

@gingerscout, don't you just hate it when adult responsibilities get in the way of our fun?


----------



## Cherrij

@JCnGrace , I don't like alone time anymore. I miss him all the time, and it's never enough! 
We get enough alone time when we work, and even on the days we are both home, now it is just way too much alone time, especially since we have always been almost the same - we eat the same stuff, relax in similar ways.. 

OK, I will be busy at work, so today I did randomly decide to go to the forest, but I have done that when he is home too, so that's no problem.. My bed just feels bigger now, and the house is empty, as my brother went too, so I am alone with my westie and my cat inside the house..


----------



## JCnGrace

What about scheduling a few ladies nights while he is gone?


----------



## Cherrij

My friend already came to see me yesterday, to make sure I am fine. 
My other friend has a small child, and doesn't move around too much, I will visit them when I am off work again. 
I have planned some shopping and a movie with my friend on wednesday.. hope it will happen.. 


And I got warned we have robberies in the area again.. and the house is empty and dark most of the time now, as I am barely home..


----------



## Tazzie

@PoptartShop - *hugs* I'm sorry about your cousin :sad: and YES on the vacation!! OMG yes!
@carshon - I'm glad you found some stretches to help out and had a good ride!
@evilamc - yay for your kids helping haha!
@gingerscout - that was us yesterday! Fog was BAD here!
@Change - maybe we can all find a place somewhere to ride?! After show season I'm game for some trail riding! I don't normally do "extreme" trail rides during show season in case of an injury, but I NEEDED the break and so did Izzie. And that sounds like an eventful evening!!
@TuyaGirl - I think you'd be surprised at how they handle the trails. Izzie has her moments she's not that graceful, but I've taken up telling her to watch her feet :lol: I stole it from phantomhorse haha! But yeah, I'm the same way :lol: I love messing with my girl and will carry on conversations with her haha

I was supposed to ride today, but my friend/barn owner went to help another "friend" instead. So I'm rather irritated. He'd originally had agreed, but needed to make sure he didn't have to work. Then I guess she asked him.. and just grr. I never ride alone, and Nick is playing in a softball tournament. He knows I'm grumpy, but definitely wouldn't have told him to skip it.

So instead, putting my house back together after painting two rooms. Woo... :lol:


----------



## gingerscout

trying to plan a ride for next week and weather is all over the place.. 60's and rain one day and 100+ on friday.. I need to get myself a truck and quit borrowing my dads old one.. its a money pit. I would have been able to go over the weekend and try camping overnight but the darn truck starter went out and had to be fixed.. granted it was spur of the moment and I probably couldn't have gone anyways but sheesh I rarely get that kind of chance. My dad loves that old ford truck but its probably cost 5-6k to keep it on the road over last 2 years or so but granted has 256k miles on it and its not a diesel


----------



## TimWhit91

JCnGrace late reply, but oh well xD I don't know where that little baby went! It's crazy how fast they grow. Now he walks and talks and has his own personality. Hard to believe he used to be a sweet little cuddly baby!


----------



## Change

@TimWhit91 - your son is at the age where I find them the most fun! You can still pick them up and cuddle, but you don't have to carry them everywhere. And no diapers!! But talk about the shock of them growing up - my 'baby' (youngest son of 3) is now 32!! And my grandkids are 20, 17, 5 and 3! Scarier yet? My oldest granddaughter is married and talking about wanting to get pregnant! IIIEEEE! I'm not ready to be a great-gramma!

I confess that yesterday I had a 'blonde' moment that would have made @JCnGrace proud. We had decided to go to the fair in Fayetteville, TN, but I wanted to make a quick run up to Shelbyville to look at a couple trucks, first. No problem. Just follow 231 up about 30 miles north. Short side trip, right? So we drive through Fayetteville, and I start following 431 north.... all the way up to Franklin (just shy of Nashville). LOL. Son teases me about my lack of navigation skills all the way (70 miles!) back to Fayetteville and the fair. Missed the draft horse show. At least we had fun walking through the midway and watching the demo derby. 

It's a pretty day out. I'm thinking about taking Cally out for a short romp. It's been awhile since she's been ridden. She can be a bit buddy sour at first and will be jiggy and grumpy going out, but once she realizes we're not going home, she settles in and is really fun to ride. She'll go anywhere! Tango might get ridden if it cools off this afternoon... if I get laundry done and finish the poop-scoopin'. I took one load out yesterday morning and did a little more trailer site cleanup (before the fiasco above). Thinking about taking tomorrow off and trying for Shelbyville again.


----------



## JCnGrace

LOL @Change, you know, if K was with you and didn't notice that you went beyond your destination he has no right to be making fun of you.


----------



## gingerscout

@Change I have an Aunt who lives in Nashville.. I never realized how close Alabama was from there.. I have a youtube person I subscribe to who I have conversed with in the past from Huntsville area. When I go back to Florida I am going to avoid Louisville Kentucky at all costs.. all their bridges over the river have auto tolls.. nice to get a letter in the mail saying my florida trip cost $16 to take the main highway.. going to be more with a trailer.. so have to get creative..LOL


----------



## TimWhit91

Yeah I still have diapers to deal with. He will be 18 months next month. Crazy. And he still makes me carry him places most of the time. He doesn't walk great, he is really pigeon toed. Have an appointment with a pediatric ortho next week, I'm hoping it doesn't require surgery.


----------



## gingerscout

Threw caution to the wind and just rode earlier around the property and surrounding roads. The weather held out and ren was great.. he still doesn't like the braying donkey or the train tracks ( no train there today) but other than that he was great.. tried to turn for home 2x ( which is an improvement over last time) he even led for 1/2 the ride. No stray dogs, no scary utility trailers.. just a nice relaxed ride.. and my gps worked for once 3.52 miles rode in 1 hr 52 min


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

notice to leave house in. end date 10th Oct. travel north in the week following not sure which day yet will probably sleep at daughters a couple of nights 

oh and have a little place organised when i get there, tho will spend a few nights at sisters. opposite a lake. not far from beach and forest and may possibly be able to have Inca right outside my door sometimes. The house is tiny apparently but it is off the grid (solar power) private, cheap, and its a good place to start.


----------



## JCnGrace

@gingerscout, the new toll is a PITA so we take the 2nd St. bridge (31) when we go to Louisville. Don't think I'd want to pull a trailer through downtown Louisville so the 16 bucks would probably be worth not having to. You can get a transponder which makes it cheaper but being the luddite @Change thinks I am (LOL), I'm just leery of having one on my vehicle, actually more about giving them access to my bank account. 

@ShirtHotTeez, that sounds nice. Tiny houses are all the rage in the States right now. Don't know how I'd do with solar power though, I've become overly attached to AC.


----------



## JCnGrace

The kittens have learned how to climb up into the hay mow but poor little Pickle can't figure out how to get down so we keep having to rescue her. LOL She's so glad you're getting her down she nestles under your chin and purrs up a storm all the way back down the ladder. She also tries to climb up your leg when she wants you to pick her up and that is NOT fun when you have shorts on. Kyle is the gentle soul of the bunch. He doesn't like to be held but will lay so he's touching you and goes boneless when you pet him. Has no interest in attacking moving objects although will scuffle with his brother and sister. Lawrence is going to be the mouser. He attacks hard when he wants to play, claws and teeth both. He'll climb in and out of my lap in between attacks, his rest periods don't last long. Pickle, besides liking to be held, also likes to attack your finger but she's gentle and doesn't draw blood like Lawrence does. They've come a long way from the wild things they were. I keep reminding hubby to take his camera up and get pictures and he keeps forgetting.

The burrs are here, yuck! Yesterday I had to get them out of Flash's tail and Cutter's forelock and mane and then today I noticed Cutter had some more. Of course then the rest of them crowd around because heaven forbid you give one special attention without giving them some too so the other 3 got their manes combed out. I'll have to get to Thunder's herd tomorrow even though they don't have any burrs so that they don't feel neglected.


----------



## Change

JCnGrace said:


> LOL @Change, you know, if K was with you and didn't notice that you went beyond your destination he has no right to be making fun of you.


In K's defense, as he was dozing after lunch in Lewisburg, I can't rightly blame him - but I did try! 



gingerscout said:


> @Change I have an Aunt who lives in Nashville.. I never realized how close Alabama was from there.. I have a youtube person I subscribe to who I have conversed with in the past from Huntsville area. When I go back to Florida I am going to avoid Louisville Kentucky at all costs.. all their bridges over the river have auto tolls.. nice to get a letter in the mail saying my florida trip cost $16 to take the main highway.. going to be more with a trailer.. so have to get creative..LOL


We're only 2 hours south of N'ville. If you need a place to stop and overnight with the horses, I have a field the horses can stay in. I can't offer much for extra human occupation (full house now that granddaughter has moved in) except a 4" tempur-pedic pad on the floor. Just PM if we're on your route!



ShirtHotTeez said:


> notice to leave house in. end date 10th Oct. travel north in the week following not sure which day yet will probably sleep at daughters a couple of nights
> 
> oh and have a little place organised when i get there, tho will spend a few nights at sisters. opposite a lake. not far from beach and forest and may possibly be able to have Inca right outside my door sometimes. The house is tiny apparently but it is off the grid (solar power) private, cheap, and its a good place to start.


My goal is to eventually go small and mostly off-grid. Where I'm looking, it's private wells with solar pumps, wood-burning stoves, and, well, some of the places have electricity but even then, I'd prefer mostly solar just for the cost savings. After over 40 years of children in the house, I'd love a little 1 bed/1 bath place of my own (with a 4-6 stall barn, of course).


----------



## Tazzie

@ShirtHotTeeze, how exciting! That house sounds perfect too, especially if you'll have Inca right there!  I'm with JC though, I couldn't live without my AC now :lol:

@gingerscout, yay for the ride! Good luck getting through Louisville. I live just south of Cinci, so we never have to deal with the tolls. I HATE tolls.

@Change, that was quite the extra trip! Oops! Haha!

@JCnGrace, silly ponies! And burrs SUCK! I'm SO glad Izzie doesn't get them, ugh!! Would putting some form of detangler in their hair help? Like Cowboy Magic or something? They may enjoy that little spay day of putting it in :lol: and the kittens sound adorable!


I got to ride yesterday, woohoo! She was AMAZING. Like she was reading my mind and just super ready to work. Even did a huge amount of balanced, lovely counter canter, both directions! Right lead counter canter was always really hard since she'd lose her balance and swap leads. We've spent some serious time getting her better balanced and carrying herself, and yesterday proved it's been working! SUPER excited!

The kids also wanted to ride. Syd had grabbed her riding helmet before heading out, so I couldn't say no... but she cracked me up when she said "I need the mounting block." Neither have mounted from one before, but figured "why not?" I have video proof too :wink: excuse Izzie's sweatiness. I assure you she wasn't overly hot or tired in the least. It was just warm out, and she's slowly getting her winter coat in :lol: here's the broken link with the space in between the period and the b: https://youtu. be/sph5Jr8MSio


----------



## TuyaGirl

Hi everyone!!
@Tazzie re: that awesome trail - I think I've said it before somewhere, but when going down steep hills Tuya sticks her head up, and there she goes!! I cannot make her walk down and If there's a horse in front of her she ends on his tail  I know it must be me, but I cannot fix it... And yes, I keep telling her to mind her feet!
And the video? Cuteness overload  You must be so proud of your mare. And family!! 
@JCnGrace we hose the manes and put lots of soap (the blue and white one to wash clothes, hope it exists in there? Ahah), it really helps to take the burrs out 
And I could spend hours watching kittens play. It's like therapy and I find it very entertaining!
@Change what a trip, huh?  I hope you had a great ride on Cally!
@ShirtHotTeez sounds like a perfect change. You will enjoy Inca and about the size of the house, think it is a start and it's your own place to be 

I am still sore from Sunday's ride  Stayed in the arena but it was a long time on the saddle.
Saturday was a non event day because of the crazy amount of wind. @JCnGrace yes, the wind makes me wanna scream. Or cry. Or both and yes, pull my hair!!
But my trail riding buddy called me asking if I would be at the barn the next day, because he was bringing his son and son's friends for riding in the arena as he only has a pasture for his mare. So of course I said yes and I was so proud of Tuya once again! Despite a weird unexpected spook caused by a dog suddenly appearing from under the bushes, that I shut down immediately, and in the beginning of the ride trying to fall to the middle of the arena, when she realised she was not getting away with it, she was very forward and responsive. Actually she was so full of herself that when I dismounted my friend's son asked to ride her (he likes her and has ridden her before) and I could see her begging him to go faster 
She leaded the other two, which is not that common because of her stride lenghth, so you can imagine how good she was feeling.
Then when untacking, my friend's grandaughter, a really small girl, gave her lots of kisses and small hugs. I had my phone on my hand but didn't take any picture for privacy, but I melted! I really had a great time. 
Worst part was the calf was going to be killed that afternoon. I could not say goodbye and when I asked BO about if it would hurt her, he said no but the description left me with tears running down my face. Wish she had a better life. Wish we'll meet again :-(

The picture is of my friend's son riding Tuya. Next is my friend's mare, Lady, that was the mare I used to rent to BO in the very beginning of me going there. Then she was sold to my friend (they're cousins). Next is BO's daughter mare. Keep in mind those two riders are beginners. Picture was taken far on purpose.


----------



## TuyaGirl

Why do I have a smile in the top of my post?? Lol! It's Monday, I am not happy!


----------



## JCnGrace

@Tazzie, I really appreciate you adding the link so that I can watch your videos. That last one was too adorable. Looks like you have two little riders on your hands. 

@TuyaGirl, so glad you had such a great day at the barn. Tuya looks like the happiest horse in the bunch in that picture, you can tell she was enjoying the day too.


Mostly we try to get rid of the burr plants but the horses always find some we missed. I have found WD-40 works wonders in getting them out but I've never found anything that keeps them from getting in the manes and tails in the first place. Usually they just pick up 2 or 3 at a time and I get them out pronto before they have time to get all matted in there. Sometimes I think they go into the thickest brush to find them just so they can have a spa day @Tazzie. Their idea of giving me a spa day is to drool on me. LOL 

Today sure felt non-productive for me. It was one of those days I had to deal with my health insurance company and then the hospital and each blame the other over the billing issues so I spent hours on the phone and still don't have a good answer. I think the next time I have an injury I'm going to tough it out rather than try to get it fixed. I'm usually a fairly easy going person but they really make me want to cuss.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@JCnGrace thanks, my mare really was feeling good  BO was mocking me saying something like "oh, my, look who's following the rail at the corners", lol! And I was feeling a bit confident too, after the spook I told her how silly she was and took her back to see the dog, which she was reluctant at first but did pretty good. Had to sing for a minute before that but heck, the guy in the last mare was talking t her as if he was a GPS device (now we go left, now we go right, and so on, lol), so no shame on me  Those two other mares are like what you would call dead heads, they are very mellow and calm, but no sparkle, no personality. I would not trade my mare for any of those. The grey's ears were forward, I just caught a bad moment. Tuya otherwise pulled all kinds of faces at her in the beginning of the ride. I guess she has bad memory and does not remember her trail buddy 
About a solution not to pick burrs, I can only think of a roach mane  Looks like they do on purpose, right?

Finally on my way home. My brain needs more than organizing mistery shoppers paperwork... I wish I could quit tomorrow... Bleh!


----------



## Cherrij

I confess. I still haven't had the energy to read through all these amazing posts. I just need a little more time to recover.. 

Sunday I almost fainted - my alarm malfunctioned, or magically I slept through the alarm for the first ever time in my life (which is highly unlikely because I sleep bad since BF is gone  I just miss him). 
So it was run fast, feed cats, chickens, grab the coffee and in the car (as I woke up 10 minutes after I was supposed to be leaving to the stable to work.. )
Got there and rush, rush, rush, to get everything ready, start giving lessons. Around 3 pm I grabbed some sugar, while saddling horses for the next lesson, and after 4 pm I told the owner, that I am close to passing out, because I am running out of energy, as I have not eaten anything. (I was really dizzy and it was hard to focus, and I had to talk in russian which is hard for me.. ) She brought me pastries and tea! 

Today I worked again, everything was kinda ok (apart from me arriving to a very dirty stable, so I was a little late in getting things in order, because I just cannot bring horses into filthy stalls, which stink like hell! horses were inside yesterday all day due to rain, massive rain! even though Mondays we have free now!)
The vet was supposed to arrive around 6 pm, but came around 8:30. At first she looked at the lameness of the horse that most likely kicked herself when kicking at another horse through a wall in the stable, said that one needs and ultrasound and then more medicine and preferably stall rest. 
Then she opened the mouth of the horse I said was the worst (he didn't want to take the bit, he was starting to bite when being saddled and handled. wasn't turning well when ridden, avoiding the bit, and being all weird (basically screaming that something is wrong)) He had wounds on both sides of his mouth, hooks on the back teeth, sharp edges etc. All that is taken care of now, and he should get better. I got to stick my hand in his mouth too. fun to feel those teeth  

And 4 more horses are lined up for checking their teeth, especially the 28 year old who suddenly started losing weight this summer, and 3 more elderly riding horses who either have issues when riding, with weight or attitude. 
Been a crazy day


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

Tazzie said:


> @ShirtHotTeeze, how exciting! That house sounds perfect too, especially if you'll have Inca right there!  I'm with JC though, I couldn't live without my AC now :lol:
> 
> @gingerscout, yay for the ride! Good luck getting through Louisville. I live just south of Cinci, so we never have to deal with the tolls. I HATE tolls.
> 
> @Change, that was quite the extra trip! Oops! Haha!
> 
> @JCnGrace, silly ponies! And burrs SUCK! I'm SO glad Izzie doesn't get them, ugh!! Would putting some form of detangler in their hair help? Like Cowboy Magic or something? They may enjoy that little spay day of putting it in :lol: and the kittens sound adorable!
> 
> 
> I got to ride yesterday, woohoo! She was AMAZING. Like she was reading my mind and just super ready to work. Even did a huge amount of balanced, lovely counter canter, both directions! Right lead counter canter was always really hard since she'd lose her balance and swap leads. We've spent some serious time getting her better balanced and carrying herself, and yesterday proved it's been working! SUPER excited!
> 
> The kids also wanted to ride. Syd had grabbed her riding helmet before heading out, so I couldn't say no... but she cracked me up when she said "I need the mounting block." Neither have mounted from one before, but figured "why not?" I have video proof too :wink: excuse Izzie's sweatiness. I assure you she wasn't overly hot or tired in the least. It was just warm out, and she's slowly getting her winter coat in :lol: here's the broken link with the space in between the period and the b: https://youtu. be/sph5Jr8MSio
> 
> https://youtu.be/sph5Jr8MSio


Cuteness overload!! That pony worth her weight in gold being so patient with the kids


----------



## JCnGrace

Today was a little more productive although expensive. Went to Sam's Club and since I need for most of the stuff I buy there to last until the first of the year when I'll be able to lift and carry stuff again after surgery, I bought double. Bout had a heart attack when he hit that total button and it was over 500 bucks but then it sunk in that anywhere from 2-300 is a normal trip so not so bad after all. I have enough laundry and dishwasher soap to maybe even last longer than that. TP is questionable but if we run out I have plenty of paper towels. LOL Still don't have everything put away because I was already late for barn chores by the time we got home. Threw in the stuff that needed to go into the fridge or freezer, changed clothes, gave the dog some attention since he thought he'd been abandoned for days, did the chores, came in and fed the aforementioned dog and told hubby I was not moving any more than necessary for the rest of the evening. Now I'll have to deal with the rest of it tomorrow, YUCK!


----------



## PoptartShop

I probably missed some people, I apologize!
@Change did you get to ride Cally?  
@Tazzie sooo cute!!! I bet they loved being on her! So adorable.  Izzie is one happy pony!
@TuyaGirl right? Smiling on a Monday...never will be me LOL. :lol: Thank you so much. Aww...cancer really is the devil. :sad: It's horrible. I hope the weather calms down for you!  Love the picture, happy to see Tuya being ridden too. Aww, you can tell she's happy! 

The memorial for my cousin was beautiful though. So many people came. <3 
It's hard, but have to stay positive just like he always was.
@JCnGrace wow! In the long run you will be well-stocked though. Definitely well-worth it, buying things in bulk.  Can't ever have enough! I love going to Costco or BJ's. We don't have a Sam's Club nearby.
@TimWhit91 awww he's adorable!
@Cherrij sounds like you need a vacation! Crazy busy bee!

I've been EXTRA busy at work too. My boss 'supposedly' has someone he wants to hire, she's been interviewed twice & I liked her, but HE HASN'T MADE A DECISION YET...& they'd have to give their 2 weeks, so it won't be for a few weeks until my workload decreases...just been nuts. :sad: 

I confess, I'm going to the rescue FINALLY tonight. :lol: She picked up 2 new horses last week, one is fully blind but gets around just fine, the other I think was pregnant? Not sure but I'm excited to see how they're doing. 

Going to ride Camden on a trail, because it is HOT today! Like 84F...at the end of September. LOL. :rofl: So crazy.


----------



## Tazzie

@TuyaGirl, awww, silly Tuya! Just wants to rush down hills! Izzie hadn't been faced with hills that steep until we started riding with @evilamc. Though, to be fair, my mare handles the trails better than I do :lol: I'm extremely afraid of heights and falling, so Izzie kind of just stays mindful of me and picks her way down the hills. She puts herself into the contact, even if I give extra rein, to remind herself to stay balanced I guess. Mare is too smart for her own good lol

I'm very proud of them all  I'm kind of excited to let the kids and Nick start learning to ride her this winter 

I'm so glad you got to ride Tuya and that you shared her! How awesome!
@JCnGrace, I'm glad we could think of a way to share the videos with you! It sucks the embedded one doesn't work, but at least we have a work around! I definitely have two little riders on my hand 

Haha sounds like a fun spa day then :lol:

And that's quite the haul! When do you go in for surgery?
@Cherrij, those are some crazy days! Need to pack some small snacks to munch on throughout the day! Scary to almost pass out. Glad the horse had his teeth done, and hopefully the mare will be ok!
@ShirtHotTeez, she really is! She is NEVER leaving our possession. Ever. Going to start teaching them how to pick up contact and steer soon. Hopefully they keep the passion! I'd love to share it with one of them, and I know Izzie would love it too!
@PoptartShop, they definitely do! I'll be excited when they get a little older and *maybe* they can show her. Maybe. :lol:

But yikes about all that work! Hopefully they hire someone in SOON, UGH! And YAY on the rescue!!


Sorry I've been MIA, again. My mom called me Tuesday morning. My grandfather passed peacefully in his sleep. He'd woken up angry on Monday that he was still here, and blamed the medicine (morphine and anti anxiety medicine) for keeping him alive. Mom finally convinced him that wasn't the case. He was getting morphine every hour and anti anxiety every four. She said Monday night his face finally relaxed, and he snored LOUDLY. They'd given him morphine at 4 am Tuesday morning, and by 6 am he was gone. So he just went into a deep slumber and didn't wake up, which is how we all wanted him to go. Just peacefully. It sucks, and I've been trying not to cry (I did when she called, and I was at work (it was 7:30 my time when she called), which I HATE crying in public). I'm going to miss him an awful lot. But he's finally at peace and out of pain. He can see again and I'm sure he's catching up with my grandmother. I'm so thankful my kids got to meet their great grandpa at least.

Other than that, I didn't ride as planned on Tuesday. I didn't want to think like that. Took the kids to get their Halloween costumes. Kaleb chose Spiderman, and Sydney chose Chase from Paw Patrol. Both are excited.

I rode last night and she was pretty good. She has a mild cough that I'm wondering if it's from the tobacco they just hung in the barn. Was hurting my lungs being in there, ugh. All other vital signs are good so I don't believe she has anything. She was super willing to please last night, which helped. Planning on riding tonight, and as of right now hauling her to a show this weekend (show is on Sunday).


----------



## gingerscout

I rode 2 hours at a park today with my friend.. 93 degrees without heat index.. I don't know who was sweatier me or the horse.. he got a nice bath after we got back.. he was great.. they had lots of school kids there today.. my ham of a horse wanted to keep steering towards the kids.. you know peoples his bestest friends and they might have cookies..LOL.. He must have had his picture taken 50 times. My friends horse.. not so much.. we could tell the kids got under his skin a few times. I just got home and have to change and go drive the sweat box on wheels again.. wish they had a/c on those darn things


----------



## evilamc

@JCnGrace it sounds like you're quite prepared! I know how you feel about the price tag. It seems we can never get out of Sams for less then $300 and its just the two of us! We don't even really buy much meat there since we butcher our own beef (well inlaws do).

@Change your plan to go offgrid makes you sound like my dad. He has 40 some acres on the top of the mountain in VA and has 2 cabins there. One is 200 years old that hes redone and its beautiful now...other is an A frame he build to live in while doing the cabin. The aframe is all solar powered, he loves it. He says when hes ready to go hes just going to go up there....and don't come looking for him. Its his little slice of heaven there. He has 300 acres in Maine now though that hes going to add some cabins to for renting out, so it will be interesting to see which he decides to retire to. 

@Tazzie Izzie handles the trails so well! As you know I need to with Jax more...just have to trust her! Shes a smart cookie 

@gingerscout its funny how some horses love the kids and pictures and some hate it. We rode through McDonalds drive through Sunday and Jax was literally sticking his head in the window for apple slices. My friends horse wanted no part in it though.

I didn't have dogs this morning to groom so I got in a quick ride. Poor Jax was pretty nervous starting out. We've had a few incidents last few rides and its really hurt his confidence. After a few miles he finally relaxed more though. Made a little video of our ride  Hes officially a western pleasure gaited pony I think.





We did 5 1/2 miles in an hour and 20 minutes, not too bad! I hope he starts getting his confidence back, he used to be so fearless, I'm trying to only take him on easy rides for a few weeks...less chance of accidents.


----------



## carshon

@evilamc - I know your pain. Tillie was been so spooky lately and it was just this last weekend that she settled back into her usual steadfast self. I was really trying to help her gain back that confidence too. Love the sound of his hooves on the road!


----------



## evilamc

@carshon well between sliding off a bridge 10ft off the ground and then on the ride with Katie he slid bad and went down too...he's had a rough few rides  we both have lol! Amazingly he's saved us both times though, now to just get his confidence back to where it was before he slid off the bridge


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

ShirtHotTeez said:


> Cuteness overload!! That pony worth her weight in gold being so patient with the kids


Because I've yet to figure out this mention thing... which is weird for me. I love making forum things work...

Shirt - I have no idea what sort of horse Briskey is, and I see you have breed unknown, but the shape of his head and build reminds me so. much. of my Trigger. Quite a handsome beast you have there!


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

For a confession - my arms feel like noodles today.

The past several nights I've been fooling around with a heeling rope while working with Trigger. I... have never 'twirled a lasso' in my life. Closest thing would be trying to make a lariat out of nylon anchor cord as a kid and trying to rope off the back of my springy horse.

It never worked...

Anyway. I have no idea what I'm doing, but I know the horse used be terrified of ranch ropes, so y'know. Anything to desensitize him to things he'd commonly encounter. Took me two evenings to figure out how to just twirl the darn thing over my head, and forget proper release and snapping it shut. I did manage to rope our Aussie Shepherd though. Twice. And the cat... 

Trigger's Achilles heel is that he's so darn nosy - so he's been about three feet from me, watching, every single evening.

I managed to toss the loop over his head last night. He just looked disgusted with me.

But... yeah. So. Want to work those arms and shoulders and ribs and back and... all sorts of things most of us don't work?

Try roping a dog. Or just endlessly twirling that loop over your head at varying speeds so the horse quits thinking its going to eat him... your arms will feel like wet noodles afterwards. Ye gads. I have new respect for our roper and ranch working buddies.

ALSO: You will realize real fast how much manual dexterity and wrist work it takes to even keep the loop going. I had no idea my wrists were so darn stiff until this week.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

gingerscout said:


> I rode 2 hours at a park today with my friend.. 93 degrees without heat index.. I don't know who was sweatier me or the horse.. he got a nice bath after we got back.. he was great.. they had lots of school kids there today.. my ham of a horse wanted to keep steering towards the kids.. you know peoples his bestest friends and they might have cookies..LOL.. He must have had his picture taken 50 times. My friends horse.. not so much.. we could tell the kids got under his skin a few times. I just got home and have to change and go drive the sweat box on wheels again.. wish they had a/c on those darn things


There have been times I've gotten the horse cooled down and clean, and then when I was easing along toward the house, I start thinking... Can I just... go on to bed like this?... No? Yeah. Probably not. *drags self into the shower, seriously considers just showering with sweaty dirty clothes on, I'm just that tired, hot and gross*


----------



## JCnGrace

@Tazzie, so sorry about your grandpa. I know you'll miss him, grandparents are much cooler than parents. My paternal grandfather died before I was born so I never knew him but I spent a lot of time hanging out with my maternal grandfather. 

Surgery isn't until the 26th of Oct. but I needed to go to Louisville anyway so bit the bullet and got the shopping done.

@evilamc, there's only two of us too! LOL I don't usually buy much meat there either except bacon (just needed to restock from that time I told hubby to get the box of bacon that had 3 packs in it and he bought 3 boxes and that was probably a year ago LOL) but they had boneless chicken breasts on sale for $1.98/pound so I got a package of those and then they had not a good price but a decent price for these days on 90% lean ground beef so I got 3 packages of that. Just got done dealing with all that hamburger today. Some got browned with onion to be ready for spaghetti sauce, sloppy joes, chili, or taco meat, made up 20 some hamburger patties, and then just repackaged some bulk for meatloaf or whatever. Spent all afternoon on that stuff and then had hubby bring a pizza home when he went to town to pick up some meds. LOL We have all this land and I can't raise our own meat because I turn them into pets that I can't eat. I'm perfectly ok with eating strangers though. 

@gingerscout, Ren is a horse ambassador and while it may be aggravating to have to stop constantly for kids to pet him and get their pictures taken, he is creating the next generation of horse lovers.


----------



## carshon

@Tazzie I am sorry to hear about your Grandfather.


----------



## PoptartShop

I confess, last night was a good ride. Took Camden to the orchards (it's right near the rescue, we literally ride over there! The lady at the rescue knows the guy who owns it, so awesome) & he did GREAT. He's so good.

He's feeling so good, you could just tell!  We even galloped (I just let him go, he was feeling so happy!). You'd never know he had broken his leg a year & a half ago from the track. He's special. He was totally feeling himself, he was in his race mode. :lol: But he has brakes; he's so good.

I confess, I'm going to BATES MOTEL tonight (haunted house/hayride) I try to go every year.  I need a night of fun! Then tomorrow seeing a movie.  I feel like I haven't been in forever.

Work has been way too stressful. BUT! THE NEW GIRL STARTS OCT 16TH! Finally...finally...few more weeks of a heavy workload. :lol:
Hope everyone has a great weekend! <3

Some pictures!


----------



## JCnGrace

I want to go too @PoptartShop! I imagine you've been back home for a while by now though. LOL

The only excitement we had around here today was opening our credit card statement and finding two purchases on it to a lumber place in Arkansas that we did not make. Don't know who is going to be out $1850.00 but it better not be us. Anyway, already reported it and the account is closed so they can't make any more purchases but what a pain to have to get a new account and transfer recurring payments that come out of it. At least this is the first time it's ever happened to us, hopefully the last.


----------



## Change

I confess I haven't posted many pictures lately because 1) I seldom remember to take pictures when something memorable is occurring, and 2) my phone and my computer seem to hate each other and it's a pain to download the pics from my phone. But... all that being said, my son took a few pictures the last time I rode Tango. Here's one of them:









Aaaaannnnnddddd..... I'd been semi-sorta not really, but maybe shopping for a new truck. The truck that's supposed to be the last vehicle I ever buy and will last me for a long, long time. Look what I did Thursday night:









She's a Beast. F350 with a 6.7L Turbo-diesel 4x4 fleetside. Long bed with B&W flip hitch. Nav, hands-free phone, heated and air conditioned seats, sun-roof... all the fun bells and whistles. Remote start. And OMG! The Beast can get up and RUN! I can't wait to hitch up the trailer and see how she rolls!


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

PoptartShop said:


> I confess, I'm going to BATES MOTEL tonight (haunted house/hayride) I try to go every year.  I need a night of fun! Then tomorrow seeing a movie.  I feel like I haven't been in forever.


Love the name! LOL 

Its NOT a haunted anything but... and keep in mind I co-author with a handful of friends a series of online stores based on weird Texas stuff (SO much material in Texas)... there's a motel near Pilot Point Texas called The Four Horsemen Motel.

Now... That area of Texas being horse country and having HUGE high dollar horse ranches and operations, that's not meant in a biblical context. However, I just find the name just a tad weird and creepy and potential for an excellent haunted house/hotel. In terms of writing? I GOTTA use that someday, somehow.

The name is right up there with a small paycheck lending company I stumbled across in a lawsuit the other day: Faust Lending.

I'm like, WTH? Did the people that named it this realize that a Faustian Deal is a deal with the devil? And paycheck lenders have a reputation for... for... but... did they? 

Eh. To heck with it. Who reads anymore? No, they probably have no idea.

Okay, and confession.

I went to Paul Taylor Saddlery yesterday in Pilot Point, well.... Aubry, south of Pilot Point, Texas... solely to inquire as to what they need from me for me, through the tack shop we're opening in a few months, to be able to buy as a wholesaler/resale and to get tugs and a connector strap for a Sharon Camarillo breast collar. It matches a S.C. combo saddle that is part of our initial 'inventory' of used saddles to resell and I want to keep them together.

I found the tugs, going to have to make my own connector strap, couldn't find one specifically for breast collars and when asked, the guy in charge said he has never seen replacement straps available for sale, most people just have a saddle maker make them another. 

So, I bought a tie down type strap and I can make my own, having studied how they're made... Also got a leather punch, rivets, etc.








I left about 300 bucks lighter, Trigger got a new headstall, a little S hackamore, new reins and a cotton cinch and I had a huge bag full of 'stuff'. I'm not sure even now what all is in there. I just know I felt I MUST HAVE IT... and IT is stuff like replacement buckles, water loops, off billets, blevins sleeves, stirrup hobbles, aluminum stirrups.... and after that it all gets kinda fuzzy.

THE ONLY THING that kept me from buying one of the Good Medicine saddle pads is the fact that Trigger is so short backed a 34" long saddle pad looks completely stupid on him. They just swallow him up, but a horse like him (pictures attached) just sorta demands a nice Native American pad or blanket, doesn't he?


I've not admitted to my husband I spent that kind of cash on what was supposed to be a fact finding and tug strap buying mission.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

Change said:


> She's a Beast. F350 with a 6.7L Turbo-diesel 4x4 fleetside. Long bed with B&W flip hitch. Nav, hands-free phone, heated and air conditioned seats, sun-roof... all the fun bells and whistles. Remote start. And OMG! The Beast can get up and RUN! I can't wait to hitch up the trailer and see how she rolls!


That is one smexy truck. LOVE the Fords these days, even if we are Dodge people here on the ranch. LOL


----------



## gingerscout

@Change nice truck ford went through a period not too long ago I.E. 6.0/ 6.4 diesels you couldn't pay me to own.. the 6.7 is supposed to be a great engine though. All new trucks are so darn expensive.. I went on build and price.. and on more than one manufacturer you could get the sticker price near 100k on upper trim level diesels... that's insane.. That's a house in some states/ areas. My Father worked for Chevrolet.. but the last 4 or so new Chevys we have bought have been junk. Our current and LAST one we bought new in 2015 will turn me off of Chevrolet forever.. We have a Dodge van for wife/ kid etc and its been great, but Dodge's customer service bites the big one.. and were trading it in after we move to get a truck because of it. I really like GMC Sierras, but knowing the luck we are having with GM.. I should steer clear.. I test drove a new F-150 last week and I liked a lot of it.. then didn't like a lot more of it.. they were trying to cram me into buying an Ecoboost.. which wont happen sorry Ford I want a v-8 for pulling my horses/ trailer.. Dodge had an issue with under powering vehicles and lots of them crapped out early.. I don't think adding a turbo to a 6 cyl makes it a pulling machine.. but that's just my 2 cents


----------



## gingerscout

@*AtokaGhosthorse* I went with a similar style pad for my horse, being a black/ white paint.. and I have spent the last 20 min trying to find a picture of it.. now it's going to bug me till I get a good one of the pad, not just a side shot of me riding, or saddled at a trailer

here you go.. this is one I got.. I think i paid 199 on sale I got black/ red/white
https://www.statelinetack.com/item/impact-gel-cowtown-wool-contour-felt-pad/E005749/


----------



## JCnGrace

Congrats on the truck @Change! It ought to do the job you want it for plus some. 

@AtokaGhosthorse, LOL on not telling your hubby. I know I have the same tendency to walk in a tack shop looking for a specific thing and walk out a lot poorer than I should have. What the heck, we can't take our money with us when we die so might as well enjoy what it can buy while we're alive. Nice horse!


----------



## evilamc

@Change NICE new truck! Thats about what I'm hoping to get next year. I probably wont splurge on an 8ft bed though. I have an older big dump truck/flat bed so I just use that whenever getting something large. I have to wait though, my husband is in the market for a new job and if he doesn't find another remote job then we may have to relocate. Which would suck because I've worked really hard building up a business from scratch here in Ohio. I have the means to buy now but I don't want to get into a truck payment then move and not have the same income. I mean I'm a dog groomer, I can get work anywhere BUT when first starting out I'll always make a little less until my name gets out there. My F-150 now is fully loaded though, you're going to LOVE the air conditioned seats after long rides!! They make you feel like you've pee'd your pants LOL! I'm so spoiled with my F-150's buttons its hard for me to buy less now..so Im in for an expensive purchase next year LOL!


----------



## JCnGrace

I confess that I always think "YUCK" when it's time to worm the horses. I don't know why since it's not hard or time consuming. Maybe it's because I'll spend the next couple of days being poop obsessed. LOL


----------



## TimWhit91

After 2 weeks of not being able to see Ghost, I took her out for a 3 hour ride today. She was amazing. I love her. Such a good horse. I got a perfect sweat mark pattern on her today, perfect spine clearance. I'm so glad my saddle fits her, because it is so comfy.


----------



## TimWhit91

Those pictures were after the ride. She wanted me to keep brushing her.

And the vet tape on the fetlocks...her owner insists on putting these weird boot things on her...I'm not even sure what they are. They don't fit very well, and rub her...so her solution is vet tape.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I confess I am super tired week 3 of placement is draining! But young Theo is growing like a beautiful weed that he is


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

gingerscout said:


> @*AtokaGhosthorse* I went with a similar style pad for my horse, being a black/ white paint.. and I have spent the last 20 min trying to find a picture of it.. now it's going to bug me till I get a good one of the pad, not just a side shot of me riding, or saddled at a trailer
> 
> here you go.. this is one I got.. I think i paid 199 on sale I got black/ red/white
> https://www.statelinetack.com/item/impact-gel-cowtown-wool-contour-felt-pad/E005749/


Oh those are nice! I don't think there's a bad color in that saddle pad line up!


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

JCnGrace said:


> Congrats on the truck @Change! It ought to do the job you want it for plus some.
> 
> @AtokaGhosthorse, LOL on not telling your hubby. I know I have the same tendency to walk in a tack shop looking for a specific thing and walk out a lot poorer than I should have. What the heck, we can't take our money with us when we die so might as well enjoy what it can buy while we're alive. Nice horse!


I deliberately left the kids at home, thinking I'd spend less. NOPE. I just had more time to shop and look.

But lol, they have a sign up at Paul Taylor's at the check out: Shopping with your husband is like going hunting with the game warden!

Ohhh, he figured it out last night. LOL I was finishing off the saddles I bought for resale (they needed a serious deep cleaning, oiling, some new rigging and VOILA excellent 90s era handmade saddles!) and he noted the new headstall... and started connecting the dots.

He did approve of my homemade connector strap for a breast collar though - it matches the Courts saddle, I'm trying to keep them together, but it needed tugs and a connector. Guess what? You can't buy a ready made connector strap.

But you can by a nice tie down strap and copper rivets. And a leather punch... and... hey, might as well buy this set of water loops (get it home, realize you could have made those yourself, D'OH!) and hey, speed clips... Oo, blevins sleeves, in both width. I always need those! Hey, these stirrup hobbles are NICE. Also need those all the time (buys four sets for resale saddles).....

......

Three hours later.... 

That's how I racked up way more costs than a new set of stirrups, headstall, reins, and a hackamore.

Oh, and dummy me. Another confession: I meant to buy Trigger a 34" cotton girth. The SRS ones are identical to the Weaver brand, just with Paul Taylor's branding on them, and they're half the cost or less...

Got home, next day, yesterday, I look... I'd picked up a 40". 

GINA now has a nice new cinch.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

JCnGrace said:


> I confess that I always think "YUCK" when it's time to worm the horses. I don't know why since it's not hard or time consuming. Maybe it's because I'll spend the next couple of days being poop obsessed. LOL


The bot flies freak me out - not the fly itself mind you, I derive great satisfaction from thumping one with my cap and seeing it die on the ground - but the eggs, the larvae, the entire process of getting new bot flies freak me out a little.

Spring after the last freeze, autumn after the first freeze: WORMING PARTY FOR EVERYONE!


----------



## gingerscout

I bought that pad because it was an impact gel, and they had been highly recommended to me from people.. I was looking at those or smx air rides, and more people said go with the impact gel.. and its held up great and seems very cushony if that makes sense..lol


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

Makes total sense! Do you find it traps heat though? I've heard mixed reviews on impact gel, but then, I'm not sure the Wool Felt or Die crowd is right either. LOL


----------



## gingerscout

AtokaGhosthorse said:


> Makes total sense! Do you find it traps heat though? I've heard mixed reviews on impact gel, but then, I'm not sure the Wool Felt or Die crowd is right either. LOL


 Yes and no.. in this 90 degree heat being a black horse hes sweaty no matter what.. it can be hot, in the fall/ winter its really nice. I would say anything over 75-80 it holds heat in under that temp it seems fine. Person I know who has one put a thin cloth under it and it absorbs the heat and sweat and they said it works awesome.. I am thinking on doing the same with mine. I have had mine over 2 years now and I have probably estimated 300-400 hours ride time in it and it still looks like new top and bottom, seams still together, the cutout for the withers is still attached and not loose etc


----------



## TuyaGirl

I cannot believe I lost my post!! Grrrr... 
Well, I've been missing for a while, things at work have been crazy lately, but I miss coming here everyday, even if I don't have much to confess (my life during the week is so boring...)

Sorry in advance if I forget someone.

@Cherrij as your job is quite demanding phisically you should always bring with you some cereal bars or something of the kind that fits in your pockets.

@Tazzie I am so sorry about your grandpa. He died in the best way possible though. In peace, to reunite with grandma.

@PoptartShop such great news about the new employee coming soon!! It will take some work off of you, so you can come here more often. Aww, Camdem is so pretty!! His gallop must be a blast! So fun 

@Change congratulations on the new truck!! And I totally LOVED your picture with Tango! You should share more pictures! He is so pretty!

@Rainaisabelle Aww I am sure Theo must be growing fast! Keep sharing his progress with us.

@TimWhit91 glad the saddle fits Ghost! She is a beautiful girl!

@JCnGrace I am pretty sure I had something to reply to you but I forgot, lol!

My weekend could have been better in which concerns to time spent on the saddle... 
As you all know by now, my mare speaks to me really loud. And is miss personality as well. So on Saturday I quickly realised she didn't want to have anything to do with being ridden. As soon as I tied her she started a fit. Pawing hard, tail switching, not standing still... Brushing her was... A disaster. I tried to correct such misbehaviour with little to no success, so as the saddle and briddle were still inside, and I was alone at the barn, chicken me called it a day and just let her tied until she calmed down a little. She was in heat but come on!! And worst is I know anyone else would have ridden her just fine... :-(

Today I pushed myself to try again, I know yesterday's mood is not the rule, and I am glad I did, because appart from a slight try to go back home when riding down the driveway she was good as gold  Very, very forward and kicking at the flies, but we had a good ride. BO was around and was very supportive, so that helped a lot. 
I like that she is so full of life, hope it's a sign she will be with me for many years 

It was hard watching the calf's place empty though :-(

Going to sleep now...


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

AtokaGhosthorse said:


> Because I've yet to figure out this mention thing... which is weird for me. I love making forum things work...
> 
> Shirt - I have no idea what sort of horse Briskey is, and I see you have breed unknown, but the shape of his head and build reminds me so. much. of my Trigger. Quite a handsome beast you have there!


Hi Atoka, Briskey was from a purebred black Arab pony mare by a coloured "bush bred" horse of Quarterhorse /Clyde/bush pony origins. He was my sisters horse that I rode when ever I was able but he died late last year age 17. 

I have got a new horse now. Inca is also at my sisters in Kaitaia so I have only ridden her twice. But I am moving back up there in 3 weeks so hope to ride on the beach/ forest regularly. We both need to get fit!! Photo was taken when I got her, she has wintered on good grass and gets barley sometimes so her condition is much better. She was sold to me as 'part friesian' which she might or might not be. Not the thoroughbred I want/will have but she will get me back into riding and even hopefully learn to drive (which she is already trained in). She is 16 but should have plenty of life left. We thought Briskey did too but it wasnt to be.


----------



## Cherrij

@TuyaGirl - I know I should. But I always forget to buy them  
On saturday I was helping at the competitions. LOADS of firsts for me. First time on one of those mares, first time yelling across the warm up arena, first time yelling at the show jumping arena, first time walking another mare, first time being on a horse in jumping warm up arena (luckily for me it was quite empty and the mares are golden!), and first time trotting off that mare after jumping. 
My friends didn't do good, but it was practice, first time jumping on grass! 

And after all that I visited Grand's big brother, and rode him for the first time too, and it was bareback. 

Yesterday I was still quite sore from all that competition work, and my bum muscles even hurt, so I was not the happiest worker yesterday, and as usual Sundays are hard, especially when the weather is nice.

I need to find time to go and trim one horse, but I am just too tired at the moment. Sore all over and since I started working there, I have lost another 3 kg.. so that's fun  Need to train my belly more, and soon I will look like a fitness model 

Grand looks great. Seems to be feeling great too - he has cantered to me when I call him twice already!  and jumped a ditch. 
And gets in a very playful mood! 

















You can see my winter arena lighting in this picture - where the trees are at the back, the arena ends. it's plenty of light to work in the evenings


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Thats so awesome that you lost some weight! I have been trying for ages but I am a massive stress eater


----------



## Cherrij

Rainaisabelle said:


> Thats so awesome that you lost some weight! I have been trying for ages but I am a massive stress eater


It is mainly due to - no time to eat, loads of moving, physical stress, and a bit of a lack of appetite due to my man being away. even though I started eating very little when he was still here.. just somehow happened

But every now and then I consume loads of junkfood!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Cherrij said:


> Rainaisabelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats so awesome that you lost some weight! I have been trying for ages but I am a massive stress eater
> 
> 
> 
> It is mainly due to - no time to eat, loads of moving, physical stress, and a bit of a lack of appetite due to my man being away. even though I started eating very little when he was still here.. just somehow happened
> 
> But every now and then I consume loads of junkfood!
Click to expand...

That's a ******  I'm hoping to try and lose 10kg by January


----------



## Cherrij

@Rainaisabelle - try munching on healthier things. Or get more active. I laugh when my friends go to the gym, or for an evening run. 
I don't need a gym, because taking care of horses and a country house is workout enough. Plus some of my friends don't understand how can I trim horse feet  It all just keeps me as fit as I like and I can munch on what I want. This morning I barely finished 2 eggs, with 4 slices of bacon and 3 small bread slices.. :O


----------



## TuyaGirl

I confess that when I woke up I had no sure if I had posted before I fell asleep or not, lol!! Must have quite a few mistakes, I am sorry


Today we were chatting at work and the subject was the supposedly end of the world on Saturday - another crazy theory that was going around here. That's when I said 'Oh, so that's it!! My mare was afraid it would end so wanted nothing to do with a human on her back on her last day. She wanted to make loooove with the stallion next door. Which resumed in peeing herself sneaking through the upper bars of her stable and him skealing a lot'. That gave my friends a good laugh, lol!! 


Have a nice day everyone!!


----------



## PoptartShop

@AtokaGhosthorse thankyou LOL. When I was younger, I made it up. "I like poptarts, & I like to shop..." & here I am. :rofl: Awww great pictures!!! 

Bates Motel was a blast! Also saw the movie IT this weekend...really good.  Can't wait for the next one.
@TuyaGirl LOL that was a funny response! :lol: That stupid 'world is going to end' thing is ridiculous. I remember in 2012 they said it would end...like get outta here, LOL. People look so stupid! Aww, sounds like Tuya was having an off day, I'm glad the next time she was better! <3 
@ShirtHotTeez awww she is so cute! 
@Cherrij good job on the weight loss!  Grand is so handsome!

I confess, my coworkers are in bad moods & it's ****ing me off. I got yelled at because I printed 5 invoices (doing billing) & my coworker printed 2 papers & it got mixed in...like SO WHAT? I'm just doing my job! UGH. Just already a crappy Monday. :sad:


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

PoptartShop said:


> @AtokaGhosthorse thankyou LOL. When I was younger, I made it up. "I like poptarts, & I like to shop..." & here I am. :rofl: Awww great pictures!!!
> 
> Bates Motel was a blast! Also saw the movie IT this weekend...really good.  Can't wait for the next one.


How did you like it? I loved the book and the mini-series, for its time, was really intense. I'm intrigued, but afraid it's another hack job, like so many King book-to-movie movies.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

gingerscout said:


> Yes and no.. in this 90 degree heat being a black horse hes sweaty no matter what.. it can be hot, in the fall/ winter its really nice. I would say anything over 75-80 it holds heat in under that temp it seems fine. Person I know who has one put a thin cloth under it and it absorbs the heat and sweat and they said it works awesome.. I am thinking on doing the same with mine. I have had mine over 2 years now and I have probably estimated 300-400 hours ride time in it and it still looks like new top and bottom, seams still together, the cutout for the withers is still attached and not loose etc


Yeah, a sweat pad might be a good option. I'd actually stumbled into a very old thread here from maybe four years ago? About why there were people putting blankets _under_ the saddle pad - that's what we call a sweat pad here. Not everyone uses one, and others won't ride without one. And then still others are super matchy matchy with their blankets, pads, and tack (Usually the guys are the worst! LOL) 

It really does get stupidly hot here though, and this summer was upper 90s, with a constant oppressive humidity. 

Might not be bad for winter though... :think:


----------



## PoptartShop

@AtokaGhosthorse It was good.  I didn't read the book or see the original movie (which I want to) but it was good. The actors were good, had a great amount of scare & humor all in one. :lol:

It's like 90F today...IN SEPTEMBER. LOL


----------



## TuyaGirl

@PoptartShop I forgot to ask,is Bates Motel one of those haunted houses where people go through with actors scaring them? If so I really like it, my cousin used to work in one of those, he left that job because he had a mental burn out and lack of D vitamin, due to be in the dark all day... 
Oh yes,Tuya was having such a bad day!! She used to throw this ridiculous fits in the very beginning of being here, but not anymore. Anyway I know I could have handled that just fine if I was not alone :-( That's why I trust her to put anyone on her back, she does not have a mean bone on her. Plus I really enjoy watching people having fun with her, I always said that if I ever had a horse I would be happy letting other people ride it - something that never hapenned to me as a child, no one offered to even let me pet their horses. Snobbish people 
Today I also got a lecture on how I was doing a task wrong... From someone that didn't even know what she was talking about! I said yes yes and carried on my way. Duh. Mondays getting on people's nerves... 
@Cherrij sounds you had a great time  I love the last picture, is that miss coal? 

My working day is over, can't wait to get home...


----------



## PoptartShop

@TuyaGirl YES!  It was amazing! I did get scared though. :lol: Gonna do a few more of those types of things next month. I love them! Awww poor girly. :sad: She really is a great horse. <3 Wish I could ride her. LOL. I miss my chestnut gang! 
It's a shame. I hate people like that. Right?? Like don't tell me what to do if you don't even know yourself. Gooodbyeeee haha.

2 more hours for me...counting them down. :lol:


----------



## Cherrij

@TuyaGirl - yes, that is miss Coal! It is always her 

I took Grand on the lunge a little today, to watch and film his trot, to see how he is doing.. testing him a little. 
That went fun. 

























I guess he had a different opinion. 

And a small insight on what I caught with the camera. 








I was not feeling great today at all. Lunch with my friend in town helped a little, but now I am again not feeling too good. Just overall too exhausted I guess. 
I did buy vitamins, and ones of them even have sleep effect - might sleep better starting today!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Cherrij said:


> @*TuyaGirl* - yes, that is miss Coal! It is always her
> 
> I took Grand on the lunge a little today, to watch and film his trot, to see how he is doing.. testing him a little.
> That went fun.
> 
> View attachment 927186
> 
> 
> View attachment 927194
> 
> 
> View attachment 927202
> 
> 
> I guess he had a different opinion.
> 
> And a small insight on what I caught with the camera.
> View attachment 927210
> 
> 
> I was not feeling great today at all. Lunch with my friend in town helped a little, but now I am again not feeling too good. Just overall too exhausted I guess.
> I did buy vitamins, and ones of them even have sleep effect - might sleep better starting today!


Look at him go haha!


----------



## gingerscout

We haven't had too hot of a summer bar a couple of weeks, so I never considered the sweat pad till recently.. next week it goes back to normal with is high 60's this time of year. I haven't read the IT book or seen the new movie, I remember the original, and I loved it. Tim Curry is a great actor. I want to see the new movie and have heard nothing but good from everyone who has seen it.. so I need to find the time to go. I want to plan a ride this week but my usual riding friend is preoccupied with other plans.. so I have to find ulterior ways to go. And my other friend hurt their foot so my big ride next month is up in the air.. I wanted to see the big drafts again.. sucks she hurt her foot. I can count on my hand the times I got to ride a horse that wasn't mine.. and that means one hand in 10+ years of riding..LOL. Scheduled the fall shots and checkup for the two hay munchers.. Renegade may need his teeth done he didn't need it in the spring but if it needs to be done it will be his first time sedated with a power floater to have them done.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@PoptartShop I too wish you could ride my girl! You would handle her just fine and I would love to watch you girls  She is a good ride. And part of the chestnut gang :-(
@Cherrij Grand was feeling good!! Yeah, sometimes they have a different opinion 
@gingerscout I recently saw my mare sedated for the first time, when the vet finished his job she dragged herself inside her stable and was too high to turn towards the door, so when I shut it, the water bucket is attached to it, and she stuck her tail in there. Could not take it out, I could tell she was trying hard so helped her out, lol! 

The other day a new co-worker from another department heard me talking about Tuya and asked me if I had a horse. I said yes, he said he had been into showjumping earlier in his life, and the conversation ended there. Today he saw me passing by and asked me how Tuya was doing, and what breed she was. And then this conversation hapenned:
Him: where do you keep her? 
Me: (says location)
Him: it's quite far. I suppose you don't see her everyday?
Me: Unfortunately only on weekends
Him: And no one works with her during the week??
Me: She is on a paddock during the day, so no need
Him: Oh, so when you go to ride her you must lunge her a lot before, right?
Me: What? No?
Him: (gets upset) No? Are you serious? You don't take the steam off of her? Are you even aware of how dangerous that is? Do you want to kill yourself?
Me: (Rolls eyes) Lol!!
Then I spent some time explaining how good she is, her past as a school horse and how after almost 3 months without being ridden a young girl hopped on after a few minutes lunging just to get the girth tighter. I think that now he no longer believes I own a horse, the look in his eyes was of pure disbelief (hoping I didn't came up with a new word here)
What kind of horses has he been riding?


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

@Cherrij I love Grand, he is awesome.

I confess . . .

. . . 

. . .

. . .

I have accidentally acquired another horse 

I move in two weeks!!


----------



## gingerscout

ShirtHotTeez said:


> @*Cherrij* I love Grand, he is awesome.
> 
> I confess . . .
> 
> . . .
> 
> . . .
> 
> . . .
> 
> I have accidentally acquired another horse
> 
> I move in two weeks!!



ooh do tell


----------



## gingerscout

@TuyaGirl I have had a few people like that.. one person where I am at now is like you don't have to lunge.. nope I just hop on.. she asks doesen't he flip out.. (knock on wood) nope he just goes straight to work

I went on quite a long ride today... the chance presented itself so I rode over 21/2 hours and 6.89 miles. We got back before it got too hot.. and Renegade was so awesome.. the semis/ tractor/ trailers etc didn't phase him at all.. he even rode on the road and a couple of cars passed at like 40 and didn't even slow down and he didn't stop/ flinch/ NOTHING.. but then he spooked at a tree root on the ground he has gone over at least 15x.. silly horse..LOL

We had one scary incident today that could have gone bad.. and both of us could have been hurt. we rode all the way down the road to the river, and passed a cow farm ( black angus).. on the way everyone was fine,.. no problem, coming back the bull got curious.. so we decided to give them a wide berth.. and we got passed him and he made a roaring sound and came barreling towards us and crashed into the fence hard.. sounded like a car hitting something.. both horses ( even the seasoned trail horse lost their s*it) I was lucky I didn't get dumped.. the fence was electric and you could hear him getting zapped ( the bull).. but he didn't get out and we got away unharmed.. albeit racing heartbeats


----------



## JCnGrace

@*TuyaGirl* , that's funny about your coworker. 

@*ShirtHotTeez* , THE COLLECTION BEGINS! ROFL. We need the story and pictures, ya know!

@*gingerscout* , good on you for sticking in the saddle! I'm sure I'd have been laying on the ground while TJ high-tailed it back home. The bovine species are his version of boogeymen. LOL A deer, on the other hand, can pop up right in front of him on the trail and he won't even bat an eye. Go figure.


I confess I haven't made a confession for the last couple of days because the only confession I needed to make would have been airing my dirty laundry in public. 

Didn't find hardly any worms in the poo so I don't know why they've all been rubbing their behinds on anything they can find to rub them on, which is why I wormed them before the first freeze. Out of all the piles I poked through I found 1 bot worm and 3 strongyle worms but only one in each pile and I poked through a lot of poop. Maybe they had ticks in their tails and if so the ivermectin should have killed them too.


----------



## Cherrij

@TuyaGirl - hahaha, that co-worker of yours would probably had a heart attack knowing how we work ours - Grand and Retro used to sit for a month in the pasture, no work, nothing, and I just bring them in, saddle and go for a ride. and that is them being 5-6 years old  Crazy woman I am, ey?


----------



## TuyaGirl

@ShirtHotTeez CONGRATULATIONS!! But that's it? No details? Ah, come on!!  Is it a tb as you wished? We want pictures too!!
@gingerscout good work staying on! I hate when more than one horse freaks out, they end up feeding on each other's panic and it's harder to bring them back to earth, lol! Once both Tuya and Lady spooked at a big bird on the sand dunes and both ran sideways *slightly* out of control... No fun when the footing is all ups and downs...
Sheep. Tuya is not a fan of them when they come running to say hi. Now she is much better, but the first time we passed them (our first trail ride) she ended in the middle of the cabbages across the road. Ups, lol!

Now back to work... :-(


----------



## PoptartShop

@Cherrij Grand is like I'm feeling myself today! :lol: LOL that's so funny.
@ShirtHotTeez how exciting.  And yay for another, yes another, horse! Details are a must please.
@TuyaGirl that guy doesn't have a clue. :lol: What does he think, she's some kind of crazy beast? LOL. So not Tuya! :rofl: That's too funny. Exactly like what kind of horses has he been riding?? Geeze!
@JCnGrace the bugs have been insane lately. :sad:

I confess, work has been insanely busy today & I'm ready to pull my hair out (not literally) but like UGH I WANNA SCREAM INTO A PILLOW. LOL.


----------



## carshon

I confess - I am saddle less - I have been having lower back issues all summer. Very unlike me. I just chalked it up to getting older and sitting in an office chair all of the time. Then got my saddle out to clean and hubby sat in it and said - wow this saddle really spreads the pelvis and it is uncomfortable. I had bought this saddle in April and had a lot of issues getting used to it and had had a lot of pelvic pain when I first started riding in it. It was not until after hubby said that - that I though hmmmm- maybe back pain is caused by saddle. This was a very expensive name brand saddle - I posted it for sale on a facebook group and it sold the same day. I ordered my new saddle and it won't he here until November. So what to do without a saddle?

Perplexed but not going to stop riding. I can't ride bareback as Tillie is far too jumpy - I may have to dig out daughters old saddle and ride in it - although it is a seat size smaller than I would normally want to ride in.


----------



## cbar

Well, I have been MIA for the last couple weeks. Work has been slow, but I have been obsessed with finding a saddle to fit Ms. Amber. (I feel your saddle woes @carshon). I finally decided to trailer her 2.5 hours to a tack store. Only saddle that fit her that i liked was a bit more than I wanted to pay, but I bought it anyway. I have never bought a brand new saddle before, but I was at my wits' end. 

Just got it last weekend, so hopefully we can move forward with our lessons now. 

Also been busy stocking up on hay for the winter. I don't understand how things have to break when you need them the most. The skidsteer which we use to unload and stack the round bales doesn't work anymore. Apparently it is the starter, but we cannot afford to replace it right now. I still have 3 loads of hay to go get....might have to get creative. On top of that, the brand new Stihl chainsaw b/f just bought is also broken - right when we need to get firewood for heating the shop all weekend. Go figure. 

So much reading to do and sounds like there have been quite a few highs & lows over the last couple weeks with everyone. 

I won't even try to comment on everyone's posts, but I did read them all  

I do have to say nice truck @Change. I'm sure you will be very happy with that truck for a long time. I have to say, after hauling with my 1500 series truck, moving up to the 2500 diesel saw a huge improvement. And lucky you getting all the bells & whistles!! A/C seats are pretty sweet - I lost all those luxuries when I got the diesel (but beggars can't be choosers...or so I'm told). Enjoy the new ride!


----------



## gingerscout

Renegade hates sheep/ goats/ pigs... working on it.. but I still dont like to come across them while mounted..LOL

That sucks about the saddle issue, can you borrow a saddle from someone? how about a bareback pad?..cheaper and not totally bareback.. just an idea

All of you with Diesels.. Lucky I want a diesel, but can't justify the cost at this time with one horse I usually haul.. I am in the market for a truck next spring, but will probably be a 1500. And living in Florida I am debating if I want to even spring for 4x4. I have driven new f-150s rams and silverados.. and I liked and disliked some on each of them. I think the ram/ chevy is better looking than the new ford, but I thought the ford rode down the road better than the other two. Once we move I'm going to bite the bullet and buy a better trailer too.. I like mine, but the no exit doors thing is annoying as all get out. Plus once we have property I have green light to get Ren a full sized companion.. so it makes it harder in my trailer.. One full size and a mini.. fine.. 2 full size kind of a squeeze


----------



## JCnGrace

@carshon, if you lived closer I'd let you borrow one of mine until your new one got here, Lord knows I don't use them much. I hate saddles that make me feel like I'm doing the splits and I don't care how high dollar, well made Continental saddles are you will not catch me in hubby's and I'll stick with my no name El Cheapos. LOL

@cbar, sounds like you're having a run of bad luck, I dread when those spells come around. I hope things turn around soon.

@gingerscout, we have a little trailer like that that's pretty much only good for one horse but it's handy for when you need to take just one somewhere like the vet or a trainer. It's supposed to be a 2 horse but I think they meant 2 ponies. Mine does have an escape door though. 


Funny horse event of the day: Was cleaning out the water trough and while TJ was standing over me making sure I did a good job he kept rubbing his nose in my hair which must have tickled because then he'd snort and blow horse boogers in my hair. He did it 3 times, so definitely on purpose. LOL He's such a goof. What's weird is when he was born I said he looked like a clown and he must have heard me.

Baby picture


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

will get back to you lol

havent even seen him


def tb

finished racing a few days ago

by One Cool Cat who is by Storm Cat


----------



## PoptartShop

@*carshon* sorry to hear about your back. :sad: Back problems are the worst. Ugh, I have a fair share of my own! 
November will be here before you know it though. I'm glad you figured out it was the saddle. Your new one better not give you any pain. I say ride in her old saddle maybe a little bit at a time so you aren't too uncomfortable. You have to ride somehow!  Or get a bareback pad, although some of them aren't cheap!
@*cbar* welcome back!  Congrats on the new saddle! I know saddle shopping is a darn PITA. :sad: That's good you found one. Aww that sucks about the skidsteer & the chainsaw...I feel that way too, like things always have to go wrong when you need them to NOT GO WRONG. Ugh.
@*Change* congrats on the truck!  That's great!!
@*ShirtHotTeez* I love TB's! So handsome.  @gingerscout a new trailer is exciting!

I confess, I really hope work goes better for me today. Yesterday was just stressful.
Going to the rescue after work though. Hoping to take Camden to the orchards again. It's such a beautiful relaxing ride...AND it's gonna be like 71F, with no humidity...perfect riding weather.


----------



## JCnGrace

Oh boy @ShirtHotTeez, he looks tall! Actually he's tall, dark and handsome so win, win, win. 


@PoptartShop, we'll keep our fingers crossed that you do have a good, stress free day. Enjoy your ride tonight and may no apples fall on your head. LOL


----------



## JCnGrace

Oh and @Captain Evil is back! Where and how have you been? Busy on the boat I'm sure but catch us up when you can.


----------



## gingerscout

So a person I know well had a horse die today.. I have never met this person in person per say but I have talked to him on computer and e-mail and such for 8 or so years.. We swapped stories, and I loved the updates and pictures of his horse. He had this horse since it was born it was 32. He is beyond crushed. I told my wife I was going to get him a sympathy card.. and she asked me why, I have never met the person.. but I feel upset for him and his horse, even though were 2k miles apart


----------



## Cherrij

I hope everyone is feeling fine. And get their saddles they need. and work stuff sorted out. I am just unable to quote everyone right now  


Well, Grand is really feeling a lot better, because he runs to me 90% of the time. He still looks "off" at the trot, but not head bobbing lame, just one of the hindlegs doesn't match up, and I and friends can't figure out which one - the old hock injury or the pastern that was still off.. 

He definitely LOOOOVES getting his alfalfa pellet porridge with vitamins, teas, and other additives (he has been getting biotin, stuff for his joints, vitamin E, arnica and some other stuff, I cannot explain here every day now). He always wants to have MOORE! 

Today actually I just went to collect the bucket, and he cantered to me, and cantered around me, and bucking and half rearing, and spinning and overall feeling great. 
Starting to think about slow rehabilitation work for his hindquarters, and finally maybe building them up to be very strong! 
Was thinking about using wraps, to help him understand his hindleg movements. 

Also, I am still at a huge dilemma - taking him to the stable where some of my friends are, seeing him 2-3 times a week and ending up paying around 200 for the stable and driving there, or keeping him home, paying around 60 a month and seeing him every day but also doing all the work myself? I guess it's obvious to keep him at home, but I seem to have issues with hay again  want to get small bales, but need transport and people who could help. bales are sooo much easier to feed, especially when I have plenty of nets I can use, and if I fill all nets on one of my holidays, i will barely need to refill till I have a holiday again. And I can get a mare in winter, that I can keep for a friend of mine, breed her and keep the foal. 

























And he has difficulty getting his neck down and using his hindquarters and relaxing his topline. I guess just working at walk all the way through winter might help it, but I want to spice the walk exercises up - we usually do basics of Straightness training, and I am thinking adding walking through a lot of ground poles, a pile of tyres etc, to help his hind leg strength and coordination. also want to ground drive him a little, to get him more used to it, and maybe pull a few things at walk, as long as he is feeling better - because that gets him to lower his neck, but of course, as the breed already suggests - he gets pulling with his front, not pushing with the back end. 

Oh.. and of course I had to get injured. Yesterday it felt horrible, today it is a lot better, but still have some healing and resting to do. I have no idea how, but my shoulder hurt like hell tuesday evening through the last lesson I was giving, cleaning some stalls, and driving home. Yesterday went to doctors, they say there is nothing, just a deep bruise maybe, but I remember not being hit or banged anywhere, maybe pulled a little. Hard to tell. trying to rest the right arm and start training again on saturday (as long as I don't have to saddle). 
So life is fun! So feast your eyes a little more on Grand..  


















And this little black awesome panther. I just adore her shine. She is the shiniest and softest cat I know - I still believe that it is because I raw feed her since I got her at around 5-6 weeks old.


----------



## Captain Evil

JCnGrace said:


> Oh and @Captain Evil is back! Where and how have you been? Busy on the boat I'm sure but catch us up when you can.


I am back... mostly.. desperately trying to catch up with all the news of the past four months. So much has happened!

We hauled the big boat out on a foggy foggy day about a week ago. Here is the view from my boat office window:










And the boat out of the water:









Please forgive my clumsy attempts at eraducating the boat's name..


...and now DH is lobstering with his friend, Mutha, and I am doing taxes...

DH takes his motorbike to work, and he is pretty cute on it; he looks sort of like a big peanut M&M...









They are not catching many lobsters or making much money, but they are having fun. Their last batch of bait was delivered with out the lid on tightly and the flies got in, so it was full of maggots. They have to use it anyway, but it sounds so incredibly gross. The maggots crawl out all over the truck and boat and yesterday, DH got a maggot stuck underneath his eyelid. 

I can't even imagine that!


----------



## JCnGrace

@gingerscout, I think a sympathy card is a good idea.

@Cherrij, you picked the most fitting name for your horse. I think that every time you post a picture but I don't think I've ever told you but if I have sorry for repeating myself.

@Captain Evil, I swear you missed your calling, you should have been a professional photographer. I don't know how in the world your hubby managed to get a maggot underneath his eyelid but it makes me laugh and feel grossed out at the same time. LOL


Still going round and round with our credit card company. They credited our account for the two bad charges and then turned right around and added them back in. Closed our original account, sent us new cards with a new account number and then turned right around and closed that account for fraudulent charges which are actually the charges they added back on. JEEZ O PETE it's a mess. And hubby was moving manure piles today and discovered a hole in his rear tractor tire. That'll be a nice expense. Guess we need our luck to turn around too although in the scheme of things they aren't life shattering events so not really a big deal.

Thunder got in trouble today and Thunder never gets in trouble. He wanted a belly scratch and he wanted it now, so much so that he about knocked me over. He's always been such a gentleman even when he was still a stallion that it took me by surprise. An elbow and a raised voice had him backing off though and then I told him he had to ask nicely before I'd scratch his itch. I swear that horse understands everything I say to him because he then walked politely up beside me leaving some space between us, stopped and waited patiently for his belly rub. LOL


----------



## Cherrij

@JCnGrace - you know what? I never picked it. But I like it. 
Normally his name should start with S and have the G somewhere in his name, but for some reason the breeders who raised him, didn't give him a name like that. But he sure does suit his name. 
We have the tradition to give the first letter of a fathers name, and mothers first letter is somewhere in the middle. 


Ooh, those belly rubs. One horse at work, who is a mess usually, went ecstatic when I rubbed his belly! 

I sure hope you get that credit card issue sorted out and can live a normal life again!


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

I confess. getting excited now. Less than 2 weeks till I move. 

Tuesday will take merc up to kaitaia since it hasn't sold yet. Close to 8 hours from here (Taumarunui). May have to take daughter and take both cars up so we have one to come back in. (merc doesnt have towbar, so have to take my wizard to pick Sonny up on wednesday from Ruakaka races). Ruakaka is abt 20k south of Whangarei, so 2 1/2 hours each way and back to Taumarunui probably thurs. The people giving me Sonny have a runner or two there so it suits them to take him that far. 

Since i am imposing on my sister and BIL to graze my horse(s) I was a bit worried about getting the new one but it seems BIL is excited to be going down with me to get Sonny so that is a bonus. This makes life so much easier! lol

Sonny is 16.1hh


----------



## TuyaGirl

@cbar yay on the new saddle! And @carshon good luck finding a new one. I confess I suspect my saddle makes my back go into some sort of a position that, although does not hurt in anyway, makes my legs go dormant sometimes... When I ride other horses I really dislike the feel of other saddles, but I really could not afford another one right now anyway...

@JCnGrace I love to hear your horse's stories! So funny! And your sense of humour too!  Sometimes Tuya sees me as a giant paper tissue I guess, lol! Loved the picture of JC as a baby, he is the big boy in your profile picture, right? 

@gingerscout yes, send her a card, that's a nice gesture. I understand that you got sad, last Easter a friend of mine from Australia had to put down her young mare, and about a year before she had lost her old mare to colic. Although I never saw the girl in person we are friends online for ages, and I was devastated :-( I think I talked about it in here back then.

@Cherrij I too get delighted with your boy. I love his pictures! He is sturdy, so name fits him like a glove  In here we name horses according to their year of birth, to wich corresponds a specific caracter of the alphabet to start the name with. This rule applies especially to pure breed horses, by it's name you can get their age. Sounds like you have a good plan to help Grand, and yes, BO keeps saying raw meat is great for the fur of dogs and cats. Miss Coal truly is shinny  And I hope you feel better soon!

@ShirtHotTeez you cannot imagine how happy I was to know Sonny is a TB! You deserved it so much! He is gorgeous, look at that muzzle! And so tall and elegant 

@PoptartShop I hope you got to relax on your ride with Camdem. Sounds like you really needed it 

@Captain Evil hi! I missed you and your great pictures! You're so talented. Glad to know you are ok. Was starting to think you had already moved to the Azores and were in an area without internet signal (kidding here) Ewww on the maggot!! 

Now about me... Well, let's see... Nothing. I have nothing special to share. Lots of work, and ready for a very windy weekend, after a week of slight breeze. Lucky me, huh? Can I cry now? Or scream? Much likely confined to some boring arena work... 

Enjoy the weekend everyone!!


----------



## Cherrij

guys? how likely it is that my boy broke the tip of my finger by biting it? when I touch the nail it hurts like hell. otherwise the finger is just stiffer and a bit swollen. and the nail is a little blue


----------



## gingerscout

I like everyone's horses and their stories/ pics.. sometimes I think Mine are kind of boring though..LOL


----------



## JCnGrace

@ShirtHotTeez, sounds like you have a lot of traveling in your future. After what all you've been through I'm glad you're having this exciting adventure and hope you have many more coming your way.

@TuyaGirl, thank you! Yes that's the horse all grown up in my profile picture but it's TJ. JC (RIP) is in my tag line and I mostly refer to him as my old guy. Confusing I know. LOL Then you add in Este which is ST when you pronounce it and it seems like I have a thing for initials. Strangely enough I don't mix up their names but call Thunder & Gamble and then Flash & Cutter by each other's names all the time. They get offended when I do. 

@Cherrij, OUCH! I don't know the odds of it breaking your finger but a smashed nail is very painful. Not that I'm suggesting you do this but my dad used to use a power drill to drill a hole in his nail to let the blood out thus easing up the pressure. I always kept my smashed nails hidden from him because I was too chicken to let him try out his cure on me. 

@gingerscout, your stories are probably only boring to you, not us.


----------



## cbar

@ShirtHotTeez, what a gorgeous boy!! Can't wait till you get him and hear how he's doing. You sound super excited about all these changes - so happy for you! 
@CAPtainevil - welcome back!! I too missed all your pictures and stories! 

Nothing super exciting happening here. I worked Ms. Amber on the lunge line 2 days in a row and she was horrible. I hate doing too much lunge work, so today I might just take her for a hand-walk and give her a break...maybe work on verbal cues just on our walk. Since I have started riding her a bit, I still like to lunge her beforehand - hopefully this will not last long as I totally expect her to be able to ride out with no issues. But we have had only a handful of rides under our belt (and I don't want to get broken!) 

I have registered for a 1/2 marathon tomorrow morning. I'm seriously thinking of skipping it. I used to love these runs, but lately just don't have the motivation to do them. I'd much rather run for fun and to stay in shape (and spend my $$ on the horses!)


----------



## Cherrij

@JCnGrace - well, it is not that blue  the fingertip is just hot and sore. so trying to keep it cool and not using it much. 

that method sounds scary! 
@gingerscout I agree with JC!


----------



## carshon

went to the chiro (first time ever) and it was not as bad as I thought. My hip is out - he adjusted it and I feel much better. We discussed the reason I thought hip was out and he said could be a good possibility. So now new saddle does not come until Nov and I have to ride in a 16" Fabtron - I usually ride in a 17" saddle so not sure how this is going to go. I can't ride bareback as we ride too many ravines and I think I would slide off her butt! 

Trying to ride today and see if I can ride in the Fabtron- it is only 4 years old and a nice enough saddle but the seat size. Phew.


----------



## PoptartShop

@Captain Evil good to see you posting!   I love the pictures as always, so beautiful! Glad you are okay!!
@JCnGrace sheesh that sounds like a darn mess! Hope everything gets taken care of with the cards!
LOL darn Thunder! :lol: He better learn some manners!
@ShirtHotTeez 2 weeks is not far away at all, that is super super exciting. 
@Cherrij ouch! :sad: That's gotta hurt! 
@TuyaGirl of course the weather won't cooperate for the weekend. :icon_rolleyes: That's always the darn case. Sigh. It's windy today here too, I think it's officially hoodie season. :lol:

I confess, Camden and I had a great ride last night.  He did so well. I'm falling for him I think, LOL.

Pictures!

Weekend plans? None...my bills took all my money today LOL so I'm just gonna clean, relax & watch Netflix all weekend probably. :rofl:


----------



## Captain Evil

Camden looks so sweet! Sweet and anxious to please. I hope things continue to go well with you guys.


----------



## gingerscout

well it's nice to know people actually read my posts.. ha ha ha

ugh this has been a long and trying week... lots to do and not a lot of time to do it all. My father has been making plans to come help me do things for a few weeks, but then cancelling or forgetting etc.. and I finally snapped.. I flew off the handle and yelled and said a ton of things I shouldn't have.. the stress finally boiled over... after which I sat and thought about what I did and said and I called him to apologize . It never dawned on me that maybe he couldn't do the things he was saying he wanted to help with, and his body wasn't cooperating with him.. and that made me feel worse.. I knew but at that time I never thought about it. The medicine he is on isn't working and his condition seems to be slowly going downhill. Also the other day my wife was telling me about an accident she saw going to work, where she saw the vehicle on fire and the occupant pinned into the window.. she was saying she knew he was dead.. turns out he was a friend of our familys and he had young kids.. he did indeed die. My wifes mothers husband and his sons have been great friends for 30 years.. his eldest son and him were best friends. I had met him countless times


----------



## cbar

I couldn't like your post @gingerscout - that is a heartwrenching story. I'm so sorry to hear about your family friend in the accident. I couldn't even imagine seeing something like that - some images will be burned into your head forever! 

I really hope your father's condition improves, or at the very least he is given some relief. (I hope he is not in any pain).


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

@gingerscout two awful stories in one :-( Sorry about the friends. Just give your Dad an extra hug when you can. 

As DH got sicker he could help out less and less, and everytime there was another job he couldn't do it fell to me. Over the years he almost never did dishes, but he started to dry them for me when there was nothing else he could help with (and bug patrol - that was the last job he had to give up). Mentally it plays hell with their confidence and self esteem and they will try to do some things, more often than not just getting in the way. But your reaction is normal as well, even though not ideal. It is also hard to realize that the people we love and have relied on for so long can no longer do these things. I found it best to acknowledge both our perspectives and the pressure we each were facing.

Don't beat yourself up over it. It is a more difficult adjustment than one would think.

:hug:


----------



## JCnGrace

cbar said:


> I couldn't like your post @*gingerscout* - that is a heartwrenching story. I'm so sorry to hear about your family friend in the accident. I couldn't even imagine seeing something like that - some images will be burned into your head forever!
> 
> I really hope your father's condition improves, or at the very least he is given some relief. (I hope he is not in any pain).


 
Same here @gingerscout.


----------



## JCnGrace

Tractor tire is all plugged up now. Wasn't as pricey as hubby thought it would be but $182 still seems like a lot just to plug a hole. 

Nothing much else happened today. The guy from Alabama that has a hunting lease on the farm next door stopped by and it's hard to believe hunting season is upon us (starts Sunday). @Change, I still think you should hitch a ride with him some weekend so you can come and stay with me for a few days.


----------



## gingerscout

Thanks.. My father has Parkinsons and the doctor said he is in early stages of Alzheimers, which he swears he doesn't believe and thinks the doctor is a quack, my wife the nurse and I think the Dr. isn't. The medicine he is on worked for a time, but now he is worse than ever, and its not the first meds he has been on. Sad part is he isn't really that old, in fact both people I ride with on a regular basis are older than he is. He is trying to keep his youth so to speak.. still tries to ride his motorcycles, even against Dr.s orders.. after he crashed one my brother and I tried an intervention for it, but he swore he wasn't hurt, and it was a mistake.. and still does, same with his boat. I know he doesn't want to admit he cannot do these things anymore.. but he's going to end up hurt


----------



## JCnGrace

My mom is old, doesn't have Alzheimers but still shouldn't be driving. She thinks she's a wonderful driver though and our biggest fear is that she will hurt someone else. I guess it's a very hard thing for people to give up their independence @gingerscout. It is for sure not fun watching those we love become infirm no matter what their age is. Hubby turned 70 this year and it's starting for him. He'll be kicking and screaming the whole way too, I'm so not looking forward to it.


----------



## Change

AtokaGhosthorse said:


> That is one smexy truck. LOVE the Fords these days, even if we are Dodge people here on the ranch. LOL


I was actually on the verge of buying a RAM 3500 dually in TN, but by the time I bought the truck and then paid AL taxes, it was a little out of my (cash) price range. So I decided to see what was available at the local RAM dealer and found the Ford!! 1 year older, $3K less off the lot (with taxes paid!) and twice the bells and whistles. And, although I really do love the stability of a dually, I also realize that 4 tires are cheaper than 6!




gingerscout said:


> @Change nice truck ford went through a period not too long ago I.E. 6.0/ 6.4 diesels you couldn't pay me to own.. the 6.7 is supposed to be a great engine though.


I've almost exclusively driven Ford trucks over the years, and yeah - I wouldn't even consider a 6.0 or 6.4L diesel. The 6.7L Cummins in the Ford is the same engine as in the RAMs, though. RAMs are pretty - but Fords last.



TuyaGirl said:


> Him: Oh, so when you go to ride her you must lunge her a lot before, right?
> Me: What? No?
> Him: (gets upset) No? Are you serious? You don't take the steam off of her? Are you even aware of how dangerous that is? Do you want to kill yourself?
> Me: (Rolls eyes) Lol!!


I ride my 4 year old Tango after a 3/4 week break without lunging and fully expect him to behave. I never lunge to "get the edge off." I lunge for training - that's what it's for!



JCnGrace said:


> Tractor tire is all plugged up now....
> @Change, I still think you should hitch a ride with him some weekend so you can come and stay with me for a few days.


Our tractor was having front end loader hydraulic issues so spent a week at the shop (also had a right front tire flat). Got it back, started it up and 50 ft later the left front tire was flat. Had the tire guys out yesterday to fix it. Fired it up and ... the backhoe isn't working. Just had those hydraulics completely overhauled last November, so evidently something got messed up when the shop fixed the front end loader hydraulics. So... calling the shop... again. All I want is for my tractor to work!

I'd love to run away north for a weekend and hide out at your place. But you'd have to get up on one of the horses and actually ride. You can't possible think I could spend time with your herd and NOT ride, do you?



JCnGrace said:


> It is for sure not fun watching those we love become infirm no matter what their age is.


Y'all know what's going on with my son, and no, it isn't easy watching them fight for the strength or stamina to do those things that used to be easy. But you have to let them keep trying (within safe reason) to do what they can. It's so hard sometimes, and yes, I get frustrated that he can't help when I can't do it by myself, but I also know that if I try to stop him from doing things that I know will tax him, he'll give up. I'm not ready for that.

Weather promises to be lovely this weekend. Hoping to find the chance to get rides on both horses. Cally needs the exercise (and should be allowed to show off her new shoes), and Tango hasn't been out for 3 weeks. He just flat needs the work/training/ reminder that he's a horse.

I also need to visit Lowes and buy some lumber so I can turn the trailer's remaining porch into a hay/tack room... or at least get a start on it since I can't do the tractor work I had hoped to do.
@ShirtHotTeez - congrats on the new horse. Sonny seems such a plain-Jane name for an OTTB... are you considering changing it once you get him home?
@PoptartShop - is Camden one of the rescues? Are you considering an adoption in your future?


----------



## Captain Evil

So...three minutes before I leave for work: a boat sank in 100-130' of water and they think they know where..

...so DH is gonna go dive and look for it. oi vay! That's deep! And dark. and the current is so strong there... and the kid who lost it has no insurance...

Speaking of insurance, I'm gonna need to get some life insurance on my diving husband one of these days.

Pics to follow, if all goes well!


----------



## JCnGrace

Of course I wouldn't expect you to visit without riding @Change!


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

@Change Havent decided if i will change Sonny's name. 

They call him Sonny Bill (after a famous nz rugby player - every man and his dog have a 'sonny bill' :S)

I will drop the 'bill' but don't mind 'sonny'. A friend years ago let me ride her brother-in-laws tb on a road ride, that horse was called sonny, big powerhouse of a horse. We both got into trouble for taking him out in case he got away on us. But we rode responsibly and i had no trouble  

My Sonny's racing name is One Cool Message. In looks he seems to take after paternal grandsire Storm Cat, with much less chrome.


----------



## gingerscout

JC I keep thinking you are but 2 hours or so max from me.. I know I am going to probably strawtown in a couple of weeks how far is that from you?


----------



## cbar

Well, yesterday I figured I should give Amber a break from running in circles on the lunge line. So I tacked her up and took her out to the field....decided to jump on her and rode for about 40 minutes. She was incredibly good!! 

Sometimes I think just getting out of the yard and roaming does wonders for their (and our) brains. I will not lunge her until our lesson Monday night and we'll see how she does.

BTW, I do not rely on lunging as the way to exercise the horse - she has had maybe a half dozen rides on her - and the lunging is a training exercise. I usually only do it once or twice a week - but normally she is very good. The last two times she was a nightmare!!! 

I wanted to ride her in the field again today, but the neighbors were shooting off guns so opted to just skip it (gotta love hunting season!)

I'm supposed to be meeting a friend for a trail ride tomorrow, but our weather is supposed to change over night - windy & rainy - then turning to snow. *VOMIT* I am SO not ready for snow!


----------



## gingerscout

I'm not ready for snow either.. It will be here before I know it though..*sigh*

why do I set goals for my riding.. anyone know.. I have had a simple one all year and it seems to be impossible to achieve.. like stupid simple, and its grinding my gears in the dumbest ways.. I have wanted to go to a certain park to ride all year.. I have 6-8 people who said they would love to go but I cannot get them to commit to going there... have ridden with most of them multiple times, but not there. My horse is a train wreck riding alone.. but I'm thinking I may have to risk getting hurt or having him dump me and run off leaving me in the middle of nowhere to do so.. It's not like those people never go there.. my regular riding friend was there this morning.. failed to mention it.. ( not that he had to.. we ride enough together). I am moving next year and the option won't be available for me to ride.. and maybe 6-8 good weekends left in this year. This has become a pass or fail for my riding this year.. even though I have made every one of my goals I have set for the first time ever.. the year is a bust if I can't get to this park.. and the stupid thing is making me aggrivated anymore


----------



## JCnGrace

gingerscout said:


> JC I keep thinking you are but 2 hours or so max from me.. I know I am going to probably strawtown in a couple of weeks how far is that from you?


 
We're a long ways from Strawtown @gingerscout. We're 2 hours from the south side of Indy, at least-depending on traffic. Live closer to Louisville actually. 

@cbar, SNOW???mg: I hope we still have a few months before any gets here. I'd be ok with a snow free year, we get those on occasion.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@Cherrij ouch! That must have hurt! What hapenned exactly? Somehow I don't picture Grand reaching out for your hand on purpose?
@PoptartShop Aww Camdem is such a sweetheart! Is it possible to lease a rescue horse? Or you could adopt him? Because even though you ride him often someone can come and pick him.. 
@Change I am not an expert on lunging, so what I do on occasion is to lunge a bit just to ensure my mare is down on earth and listenning to me  Although on Winter, as she spends more time in I can do it to make her move a bit. I hope you could ride Cally.
@cbar I think Amber might have enjoyed the trail ride, it's something different and you're right, it's good for both of you  And snow? We are still facing severe drought in here...
@gingerscout I am sorry about the accident :-( And about your horse being a wreck going out alone, you should work on that, slowly going a bit further each time maybe. Is that possible where you keep him? Like the driveway, a field near by... Easier said than done sometimes... And yes we do read your posts and If there's someone boring here that would be me  

Forget about riding this weekend! Saturday was one of those days where I had sand in the eyes even with sunglasses on. Everything was flying around. I was so annoyed! Tuya was miserable in her paddock waiting for someone to take her in, so I took her out of there. BO received a big load of shavings and keeps them by the arena entrance, covered by a huge plastic, like tarp. Of course that on our way in the plastic started to fly around on one of the edges, shavings flying, and Tuya had a slight meltdown. I watched her shying so I had time to get out of her way, on the contrary she would have ended on my lap, lol! Then I told her how silly she was and made her get a closer look. She was not happy. Will have to spend a few minutes getting her used to it next time because I ride past it when I go out to the trail.
Today was still windy and I spent the morning chatting and watching BO's son lunge his new horse, a 3 year old grey Lusitano, Veiga lineage (that's the best imo), omg such a beauty!! He sold the grey the gypsies brought and bought him. Then he rode the arabian and I left. Tuya stayed in, yesterday her eyes were quite runny.

Funny how the same mare that last week almost climbed the stable wall to be with the next door horse this weekend would kill him if she could. Ah, the joy of mares 
Problem is she is biting the metal bars on top. Hard. I hope she does not break her teeth...

From sweet to sour, lol! And her face just because I love it


----------



## evilamc

@ShirtHotTeez grats on the new horse AND moving soon!! I like Sonny but I agree with dropping "Bill" lol!
@cbar yay for riding but BOO for snow already! Its in the 50s today here, I had to put on a little sweatshirt for the first time. Last week it was still in the 90s!
@TuyaGirl don't ya just loveeee mares? Never know what flavor they're going to be the next week 

I have such a hard time keeping up with you guys! Going for a little ride in a quiet neighborhood shortly. Just don't feel like trailering very far today to go ride. I haven't been to Hocking Hills or Salt Fork yet this year and its driving me CRAZY! I keep hearing about people getting into bees nests and getting bucked off at Hocking Hills though so maybe I'm better off not going LOL! Hoping to go camping somewhere in a few weeks, not sure where yet though. Going to be too cold to go to Salt Fork soon, thats our main place to go swimminggggg...but its never too cold for Hocking Hills...Maybe the bees will be gone/more under control in a few weeks lol!


----------



## Cherrij

@TuyaGirl - that is one crazy mare. 
Well, he didn't reach for my hand - his cheek is swollen, the vet cannot arrive... grrr... and I tried to poke around a little, because it looked to me that something might be stuck in that cheek. And of course my finger ended up between his teeth. 
Apart from trying to nip people when he was a stallion, he hasn't really been biting. Just this once he opened his mouth, lowered it over my hand, bit me lightly and stood there looking all confused about what had happened  He is a bit weird.


----------



## gingerscout

Tuya your mare's pics crack me up.. that look on her face is like I'm going to kill you for this...LOL

went on a nice ride today.. weather was beautiful 1:36 4.84 miles, all around the streets, through a bean field and just enjoying the ride. Also Dang JC.. your practically out of the state.. not as close as I thought.. ha ha.. Actually May go to that park this weekend if weather holds out 50% chance of rain as of now.. person I rode with said its nuts how people try to avoid going to that park, and shes not busy and has an extra park pass and she'd like to go.. so fingers crossed. They should also have the halloween decorations out by then, so it should make for some interesting experiences for Ren, or some good pics..ha ha


----------



## JCnGrace

LOL @TuyaGirl, Cutter made several of those faces today at Flash so it's not just a mare thing. I don't know why those two can't get along but it was worse today than usual, Flash must have really po'd him about something. Good thing Flash is the boss or he may have gotten beat up. LOL


Don't feel too bad about getting bit under those circumstances @Cherrij. The old guy bit me once long after he knew better because I was trying to check to see if his teeth needed floated. I guess since I was sticking my finger in his mouth he thought it was fair game. Sometimes we do before we think. LOL


I think we pretty much live at opposite ends of the state @gingerscout and it's a long drive from one end to the other. You know before you move down to Florida you really ought to try to talk one of your riding buddies into going down and camping at Brown County for a few days. It's really a nice place to ride. You might have to go during the week though because they're usually booked on the weekends this time of year.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Here ya go guys an updated photo ! He had his second halter lesson and got on a float for the first time!


----------



## gingerscout

I confess the Jason Aldean mass shooting makes me sick to my stomach


----------



## cbar

@TuyaGirl, what an expression she has!!!! I don't think I've ever seen any of my horses with that kind of cranky face. Then she's so sweet in the last pic...LOL. What a character! 

Well, I did get out for a short trail ride yesterday before the bad weather hit. But did wake up to a blizzard this morning - snow and wind and just overall super nasty. Was supposed to have lesson with Amber tonight but doubt that will happen - not too keen to hook up the trailer and drive in this garbage. 

Super sad to hear what happened in Vegas. With all the crazy junk that happens in the world, I was really hoping that something like that wouldn't happen in Vegas - My heart goes out to all the families and loved ones of those who were killed or injured. Just blows my mind that someone would do something so senseless. 

Also had a confirmed terrorist activity here in Alberta - it's stuff like this that makes me glad i live in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## JCnGrace

Me too @gingerscout, it's just horrible.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

Same here as well. Its so horrifying its almost surreal. I've not yet been able to really process it, if I'm honest.

As sickening as it is, it also raises a lot of questions.

That actually was a fully automatic rifle he was shooting, not just media ignorance and sensationalism being more important than facts. Those are a huge no-no under federal law. And he was shooting it from over 400 yards away with precision considering the drop and the wind shear. Full autos aren't known for their accuracy. 

Who was that guy that he had that sort of experience with that sort of weapon?


----------



## gingerscout

My thought is the witnesses said the shots went for like 10 min straight.. more than enough time to take the guy down and less people would have been shot. The man had over 10 guns, and no background or criminal history. As to the accuracy he was shooting down into an arena packed with people.. basically shooting fish in a barrel.. he was bound to hit someone


----------



## PoptartShop

@*TuyaGirl* nope, he's not up for 'adoption' right now so nobody will get him. And she knows he's my favorite. I honestly think he will be mine in the future...not right now but eventually...I REALLY like him.  SO I hope I can adopt him in the future. For now I'm going to continue working with him & loving him! 
Tuya's sour face LOL omg. :rofl: That's hilarious. She is sooo beautiful! <3 I love her sweet face! She's a sweetheart & so photogenic.
I'm sorry you didn't get to ride this weekend, that sounds horrible.  
@*Captain Evil* that is Camden for 'ya! Sweet and anxious to please. Thank you! 
@*Change* I do want to eventually adopt him but he's not up for adoption yet, I am hoping since I've been working with him & will CONTINUE to be, that I'll have him one of these days...no time soon though, financially I can't afford a horse right now. :lol: 
But I am enjoying it! <3 Did you get to ride both the horses over the weekend?? 
@*gingerscout* that's terrible. So sorry to hear. :sad:
@*evilamc* I hope you had a good ride!  @Rainaisabelle he's so cute!

I confess, Monday is here...been battling a sinus headache all day. :icon_rolleyes: Ugh. It's that time of year though. & yes, the mass shooting was very sad. :sad: Just horrible. I have no words.


----------



## Cherrij

Well. The vet arrived. Grand's mouth is good looking. Even after 3 years of not checking his teeth (not neglect, but careful consideration, as he was always good weight, never dropping food out of his mouth, and I regularly checked his cheeks and so on.. ) Basically, if he was not already put under the anesthesia to see inside his cheek, she wouldn't even want to do anything with the teeth. took her 5 minutes to just smooth them out a liiiiiitle more. He has a very good mouth  
his cheek has no injuries, the lymphnode is still a bit swollen, but it should go away. most likely a bee sting or something like that. 

And I went to my masseuse to check my shoulders.. She says my back is good, I have overworked my left shoulder already, and it feels like the right shoulder has been sharply pulled up (most likely one of the horses at work when avoiding the bridle  sadly.. ), and therefore one of the connecting bits might have a tear. so still on shoulder rehab.


----------



## Captain Evil

Any updates I have sound so trite and trivial now, but.... words fail for anything but the trivial. So...

Saturday's deep dive did not come off. There was no boat there to dive on. The kid whose boat sank said they had "solid" GPS marks, and that it had a toggle wrapped in the propeller which reached the surface. 

There was no sunken boat to be found. Five boats, including our ****pot and a boat with side scan sonar, scoured the area. We searched for three hours, with no luck. The kid and his buddies on one of the boats were racing around, and kept saying, "We just went over it! It'S RIGHT HERE!!" pointing down under their boat, which of course was constantly moving. 

"Get a mark!" "Drop a toggle!" "Get us a target on which to dive!!" Nope, kid couldn't do it. 

We finally gave them a grappling hook with a line and toggle, and told him to drop it down right where he wanted Diving Husband to go down. At the depth the boat was supposed to be at (110 feet) and the mix of gasses DH was using, DH had 14 minutes to search with an absolute maximum of 16 minutes to search, and more than two dives out of the question, so we wanted the kid to be sure. 

So he found the spot, chucked over the grappling hook, and moved his boat away a bit, then said, "No, wait! It's here! No, wait, it's over here!"

He was marking every clump of seaweed on the bottom of the bay.

So, no dive.

And, no pay for DH or me. We felt so bad for the kid -- a dive team is incredibly expensive, way to costly to have us drive around the bay for three hours. We had to charge him for our safety diver and for the boat, but as for DH and me... 


But the kid did give us a laugh: he said that he wasn't scared until he was in the water and surrounded by invisible creatures.

"That kind of fear," he said, "fear of the unknown , it has a name. I saw it on TV: I think it's called Necrophilia."


----------



## gingerscout

And Tom Petty died today.. another great gone.. sad :icon_frown:


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

gingerscout said:


> My thought is the witnesses said the shots went for like 10 min straight.. more than enough time to take the guy down and less people would have been shot. The man had over 10 guns, and no background or criminal history. As to the accuracy he was shooting down into an arena packed with people.. basically shooting fish in a barrel.. he was bound to hit someone


From 32 floors up (approximately 320 feet or so) with a wind shear, 500 yards away, with a fully automatic weapon. Autos aren't known for accuracy even up close. 515 people wounded, 58 dead - no idea if that's including trampling or not - but lets say 450 rounds were shot into the crowd.

Sure, law of numbers comes into play, but even the news had experts on that were remarking on his ability to wound so many people with a fully automatic weapon.

I'm just now really wrapping my head around this. And I've tried to avoid seeing any more of the news than I absolutely need to. 

Also Tom Petty. 

Man. Just... what a suck day, and that's not me making light of any of this - I'm not sure there are enough words or even the right words in any human language for this.


----------



## anndankev

Heartbreakers for sure.


----------



## gingerscout

One of my favorite Petty songs, lesser known, he was part of one of the greatest super groups of all time.. Had a lot of good music


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

On a lighter note. And honestly, I'm super nervous... I confess to aiding and abetting an unauthorized horse purchase.

She's on her way home right now. My spouse is out of town this week for training....

She's uhm. Traveling heavy and a kill pen horse.

I personally chose to not go pick her up, SIL2B went. I knew I'd leave the place sobbing for the ones we couldn't bring home. 

This lovely girl is 6, she's just a wee bit taller than Trigger, and supposedly the unborn foal's daddy is a registered paint, but who actually knows. 

We were one horse heavy - daughter lost her freaking mind a while back, bought a GINORMOUS QH mare, halter bred type horse, who is 20... just because she's papered and thought she'd get a couple of foals out of her. I begged her not to, to wait and find a younger more reasonably sizes mare, and not have her bred either. Sure we love having Oops around, the foal born on this place, and yes, I admit to kinda toying with the idea of trying to get a mule foal or two out of Jackie, but truthfully, there are so many unwanted, perfectly good horses out there - why take a chance on contributing to the problem?

Jackie has a new home. Young man who has been putting some miles on her and brushing the dust off her lost his horse just a couple of weeks before taking on the job of working on Jackie - his horse was 31 and lived a long life. Kid was heartbroken, has a new wife, baby... can't afford another horse right now. He and Miss Jackie Brown are getting along famously. He is really enjoying her, and he has no problems with such a tall horse.

Daughter made a deal with him - he could keep Jackie as his own, she'll transfer the registration to him, and he starts Oops next year when she's nearly 3, and when this mare is ready, helps shake any rust off her or put miles on her, whatever she needs, and someday, if her foal is healthy and fine, start her or him as well. 

He is a very trustworthy and well thought of young man, I've known his entire family for years, and had it been anyone else, I'd have said it was a terrible idea. This young man will follow through - he has an excellent reputation, and Jackie won't be alone, his wife has never been without a horse in her life.

Anyway. She's on her way to Oklahoma, not Mexico. What may save us all is that the hubs LOVES palominos, and he loves spotted horses, the louder the better.

Meet Sally and Co. The mobile equine vet unit will be here tomorrow to give her a check over, she will be staying with the heifers for 2-4 weeks, unless the vet says otherwise. I will be having our farrier look her over next Monday when he comes out for mani-pedi day on the ranch.


----------



## gingerscout

she's cute, I always wanted a B/W paint ( got) but my 2nd choice was Pally/ White buckskin/ white. She don't look too bad to me.. ( I am no confo expert, don't attempt to be).. I don't know if it was just me but the 2-3 pally/ white paints I looked at were swaybacked bad, could just be a fluke for me..lol


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

gingerscout said:


> she's cute, I always wanted a B/W paint ( got) but my 2nd choice was Pally/ White buckskin/ white. She don't look too bad to me.. ( I am no confo expert, don't attempt to be).. I don't know if it was just me but the 2-3 pally/ white paints I looked at were swaybacked bad, could just be a fluke for me..lol



She's heavily pregnant and SIL2b better be driving extra super carefully. I'm hoping that's the reason for the sway back though. No one knows if this is her first baby or not, so... the next few weeks should be interesting.


----------



## JCnGrace

Too nice of a mare to be heading for Mexico for sure, nor does she look crazy so it makes you wonder why. Good on you for saving her and baby to be @AtokaGhosthorse!

@PoptartShop, I really hope an eventual adoption of Camden works out for you! I think you'd make an awesome horse mom.


All the bad news today is just crazy. I cannot understand how someone can lose it enough to murder people that have done nothing to them and that they don't even know. Sad and senseless and horrifying. 


I confess that hubby and I are going horse trailer shopping tomorrow and that's pretty senseless since we aren't getting a new one. We do have two people hoping we do so that they can buy our current trailer but then we'd have a cat fight between my niece and his step-daughter. LOL Really it's just to get a day out and window shopping for something we both enjoy drooling over. The thing is hubby is the spender and I'm the tightwad but when it comes to anything HORSE my tightwaddedness flies right out the window so I have to be strong tomorrow, well later today.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

Yeah, IDK why she was there, but she was understandably frazzled and scared by the time she got here. SIL2B says he rolled up to the lot, they have her saddled and riding the crap out of her. SIL launches into a massive *&^ chewing on the guy riding her, guy says he didn't know she's pregnant....

You can see baby moving and stretching...

That same guy had video of her bucking like a fool under saddle, with someone in the saddle... provoking her... while she's heavily pregnant.

SIL2B... was angry beyond belief... and I think a lot of it wasn't so much this mare's immediate circumstances, but the realization that there are just so many unwanted horses sitting around in kill lots, waiting to die and while they're there, being subjected to who knows what in terms of ignorance and abuse.

It was hard for him to load her up and leave with her and her alone.

Anyway. She got here well after dark. She was keyed up, of course, but given the circumstances, she was a doll. 

She LOOKS like she has some groceries on her, like she is in good shape weight wise, but if you start looking at her knees, pulling on her skin, run your hand down her back, you realize if she weren't so heavily pregnant, she'd be fairly thin. She has some swelling around her knees - could be like all us ladies when we're ready to pop - everything is swollen and feels bad from carrying all the extra weight, IDK.

She endured a flashlight looking at her lady parts (J who has traded for Jackie and his wife came out and helped us get her settled in) - she's swollen, her milk has come in, she's probably days away from delivering, if that.

We gave her a scoop and a half of feed, she inhaled it, but over daughter's objections, that was all she got - we have no idea what or how much she's been fed lately, don't want to risk over feeding too much, too soon.

She has a huge wad of hay and its lovely hay though. This year's cuttings, nice creek bottom hay, bermuda/bahia mix. Still smells sweet and delicious. 

So far we've confirmed she does pick up all four feet on cue, hooves aren't hideously bad, but could benefit from a trim. Mane and tail are brittle, mane is short, but looks like she's rubbed it against something to the point its broken off, doesn't look bitten off by other horses, its too even. Condition of mane, tail, hooves, hair speaks to me of bad nutrition, so who knows the condition or quality of the foal she's carrying. Hide is a little loose, she's dehydrated but not bad.

Possible patch of rain rot on front right shoulder - the skin isn't crusty or scabby, but hair is very thin, hide has bumps but otherwise looks and feels healthy. Back is swayed from carrying baby - her top line SHOULD be fine once baby is here and she gets her Not Pregnant body back in shape. 

Mobile equine vet new to the area is supposed to be out today - she comes highly recommended by our two usual large animal vets.

Emotionally, she was upset and nervous, crowding on the lead, swinging her butt around a lot but didn't show signs of wanting to kick, she was just alarmed and in a new place after being in terrible circumstances. Ears were never backed, she never offered to bite anyone. Dogs didn't worry her one bit, she was simply curious about them.

Once she settled in a little (Food is the great motivator for horses, isn't it?) and the dust settled, she allowed a full look over, as best we could, in the dark with flashlights and headlights shining in the pen. She responded well to affection, even dozed off at one point. Didn't move away as though in pain or afraid when J or SIL2b rubbed her down. She didn't seem to have any soreness about her back or joints (Despite what appears to be slightly swollen knees - but her legs may be thin and that's giving her knees the appearance of swelling/being larger than they are).

She has a very nice rear end, nicely built chest and shoulders, head is a little too 'wedge' shaped for my taste, I prefer a longer, squarer face (Exhibit A: Trigger), but she seemed to understand within less than a half hour that she's in a good place and isn't going to be abused here. 

We all did watch in just a little awe as baby shifted and moved in her belly. The fact that they KNOW she's pregnant and that close to delivering, and had she not been bought she'd have still been shipped off to Mexico makes me even more ill. I understand the horrific necessity of sending horses to slaughter, I do. I don't like it, but logically I understand it. A lot of the horses on their site, and those were the best of the bunch, were representative of atrocious conformation, terrible genetics, and neglect if not outright abuse. Logically, I understand what a 'cull' is. Every livestock industry has its duds, the culls, and they are removed from the gene pool, or should be. If they were in the wild, that's what predation and disease would accomplish.

I get it. Don't like it, but I get it.

But then, there were horses like this one, that look rather nice. There was a Missouri Foxtrotter gelding, a chestnut pinto or paint mare with a lovely build, frame, and gorgeous head, two or three young but attractive fillies, all broke or green broke, with video and pictures, and that was just in yesterdays offerings.

Those are the ones I wonder about - and then I remember the ads in Craigslist: I'll buy your horses; buying horses all day, every day. Some of those I can't help but wonder if people, in their ignorance of the kill market, don't realize that guy isn't flipping horses, not in a true sense. Maybe they're just unable to keep the horse for whatever reason and with the horse market saturated they get desperate and sell them to the first person that comes along not realizing he's sending them to slaughter and if he can sell the best of the bunch and make a little more money, so much the better. I don't know. I just know I'm glad I didn't go get her myself. I'd have absolutely cried the whole 3 hours home.

I can think of no other animal that humans expect so much of and endure so much ignorance, neglect, and abuse at our hands.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@evilamc I hope you still can go to Hockings Hills if that's what you wish for, but stay safe and out of bees nests! That's scary!
@Cherrij I knew he didn't bit you on purpose!!  Good his teeth were ok.
@Rainaisabelle my heart melts everytime you post pictures! Such a sweetie 
@Captain Evil poor kid. Loosing a boat is so no fun! You did your best to help.
@PoptartShop yes, I would consider keeping Camden too! I hope someday you can give us such good news!  @gingerscout if you make it to that Park to trail ride and if it has haloween decorations it will be safe to say it will be full of boogy man, lol! That should be interesting 
@JCnGrace have fun trailer shopping!!
@AtokaGhosthorse Aww, such a pretty horse!! Kuddos to you for helping saving her from a very cruel fate. Horse slaughter breaks my heart :-(

Tuya pulls that face to other horses a lot. Plus sometimes she kicks them (I even shared some episodes on this thread). I suppose that being a school horse, and knowing how most of them are treated around here, she didn't have the chance to socialize a lot with other horses in the past. She does not do this to people at all. And I wonder why it's worst when I am around, since I never gave her treats. It's not like she is defending her human vending machine  She speaks out loud her personality. I like that 
I too am sorry about Las Vegas. So cruel. Just like in bataclan, France. People having fun and suddenly injured / dead / loosing family and friends... :-(


----------



## PoptartShop

@gingerscout definitely a sad day. :sad:
@TuyaGirl yeah, way too much sadness yesterday. It's just horrible.  
@Captain Evil aww, you did what you could! :sad: That is all that matters. 
@JCnGrace aww thank you!  
Window shopping sounds fun- I hope you see something good!
@AtokaGhosthorse beautiful horse, good for you on saving her and the baby!  Congrats!
@Cherrij I'm glad to hear his teeth are good! :smile:

Someone from the barn I used to ride at (aka where I leased Redz) asked me today if, in the fall/winter I can help ride her horse a few times a week because she will be working a lot, & then someone else needs their horse worked too because they'll be in work in FL the winter months.
I'm totally up for it!  I love helping people & exercising their horses.  
Giving them the consistency they need.
So I'll be doing that in a few weeks too, along with helping Camden at the rescue of course. <3 

Today's a slow day at the office...finally. :lol:


----------



## TuyaGirl

@PoptartShop that is so cool! Btw have you ever considered making some extra money from riding horses for other people? Seems like you are pretty skilled and people trust and enjoy your riding  Pitty Redz won't be there anymore or you could see him.

Just for the fun of it, and as the co worker that gave me a lecture about lunging hadn't seen Tuya yet, when he asked about her I decided to show him the video from where I took the screenshots of her sour face (If it were not my voice telling her how mad she was and all the laughter that followed I would have shared it with you, the video cracks me up, lol). It was a good way for him to meet her. Should see his face and all the ooohs and aaaahs, lol!

My australian friend that lost both mares in a short period of time is struggling with the rescue she adopted to make company to the younger mare, since she would not eat after the loss of the older one. She said she is about to quit horses after an incident involving the horse being pushy, getting his blanket stuck on the fence and throwing a bucking fit. She said she just sat on the ground crying for her beloved Muskett she lost last Easter. My heart broke because I could kind of imagine how she was feeling. Told her to give Russell (the rescued Standardbred) a chance and that all horses have different personalities and she must accept that. She admitted Russell has had lack of work, so I believe it's fixable. Don't even know why am I sharing this, just because hurt to know she still is struggling with her girls absence :-(


----------



## JCnGrace

The trailer I found drool worthy.

https://horsetrailerworld.com/home/trailerdetail.asp?ID=1114015


Mind you we're not buying so we didn't do the structure inspection but that living quarters is exactly what I want. Now to win the lottery. LOL


----------



## Captain Evil

I really like this one..

Envoy - Equi-Trek


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

So I met Sonny today. I'm in looove!!

He was pretty full of himself. Thought he was going racing and should be on the truck!! But soon went on my rented float. Travelled well and it was a really long haul. Wouldn't drink on the trip. Had hay. At the last intersection before getting to sisters we had to stop for traffic and he started stamping his feet, he'd had enough. So had I so I felt sorry for him. He unloaded quietly and was just glad to be off the trailer!! Happy with some grass and met his new paddock mates over the fence. 

Warning photo-bomb

First meeting. Actually i went out to the paddock when he was caught but forgot to take phone

























"can i get out now, pleeese"

















Pleased to be out









Meeting the crew, Buzz and Georgia (guest, tb)









Inca and Tess (Inca's topline much better but what happened to the black!!)









Sonny









Inca


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

...and because i hadn't finished

















the white mark on his nose is dust!!

























































He moved!


----------



## carshon

Sonny is awesome ! and my black horse sun fades just like Inca! a pseudo red head in the summer.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@ShirtHotTeez OMG I LOVE HIM!! Such a cute and kind expression. You must be absolutely delighted! I am so, but so happy for you!!


----------



## highwayvagabond

I took a small break from riding (and HF.com); so I created a new user account to just _reset_ and come back and get back into the community again. But, I have slowly been getting back into riding after doing it SO sparsely the past year, and my horse has responded so well… it is like I never went away in the first place. It makes me sad that I missed out on the hours of trails and fun (and visiting here!) because I deemed myself “too busy”. *Sigh*… just needed a reminder to slow down and enjoy these days because one day—I WILL be too old/busy/tired to ride and will look back and think of all the time I wasted!


----------



## Zexious

Sonny is lovely, Shirt! Wow! <3

I confess that September was one of the most trying months of my life.
Fingers crossed that October is a little better <3


----------



## JCnGrace

That is gorgeous @Captain Evil, I wonder why horse vans have never caught on in the US? Personally, I like being able to unhitch the truck and having a vehicle to drive. A lot of times if we go to one of the horse parks nearby I'll stay at camp, keep an eye on the horses we took, and start supper while hubby runs home to feed the critters left behind. 


YAY for the pictures @ShirtHotTeez. He's very photogenic!


September wasn't bad but October ain't starting off too hot @Zexious. 


Down to 10 horses, lost Este to colic today. Gamble is the last one left of the herd we moved down here with 18 years ago. She was 21 and even though it's not unheard of these days for them to live into their 30's I haven't had one make it that far yet. JC lived to 29 but in all reality I should have had him put down a couple of years before I did. Este is the first horse I've ever lost because of colic, hubby had one other he did before we were together.

The mare not the filly. Yes, she was Cloud's mama.


----------



## gingerscout

sorry JC.. I can't like that.. I'll keep you in prayers


----------



## JCnGrace

I found an old picture where you can see all of our original herd!









L to R along the fence is Este, Gamble and Gracie. Behind is Dakota (black) and JC (chestnut).


----------



## JCnGrace

Thanks @gingerscout!


----------



## carshon

Sorry JC - it is hard to lose a horse when you have had them for so long. I have only ever had a pony make it to their 30's - never a horse. The closest I came was my mare who made it to 26 - I owned her for 24 years.


I confess I have been seeing a Chiro for my horrible lower back pain and stiff hip and I don't think it is really helping. I have had 3 adjustments with no noticeable difference and it has cost me $200 - with a lot of on-line research I think I have narrowed down the issue to Piriformis Syndrome - so many of the stretches I was doing before the chiro visit and ones he suggested are the same. He wants me to come 3X each weed at $50 each visit. I just can't afford that and not have ANY relief.

Never been to a chiro before and although he is really nice - it comes down to ";lets get you fixed and then on a maintenance schedule" I just see $$$$$$


----------



## Cherrij

@JCnGrace - I am so sorry! Sadly that is a part of life.. that will come to all of us one day.. 

To make folks a bit happier - I have new Grand pictures 

Mr Awesome in autumn  









Rarely seen sight of such a pretty trot  








He stepped back and made this face, when our friend tripped and fell down in a tire, as she was walking backwards.  








He was let to run a little too, as he had too much energy to focus. he wanted to be everywhere, all over the place.. 









Amongst all things, he was learning to follow, remembering LFS exercises, preparing him for shoulder exercises. Such a lovely horse, communicating with a stranger.. 








Just because I really like this shot


----------



## Captain Evil

Oh yes! Sorely needed. Grand suits him perfectly.

Zexious, I truly hope things are better for you in October.


----------



## PoptartShop

@ShirtHotTeez Sonny is so handsome, he looks super super sweet! 
@JCnGrace nice trailer, I wish I could have it!
Oh no, I am so sorry for your loss. :sad: Poor baby. Colic is horrible. *hugs* It's never easy to lose one.
@Cherrij I love seeing pictures of Grand!  Soooo cute. You can tell he's loving the weather!
@Zexious I hope October goes better for you as well. I feel your pain. :sad:
@highwayvagabond welcome back!

I confess, tonight I get to see Camden!  So excited to ride.
I'm hoping a nice trail again & then some flatwork. I need a breather! 

I CONFESS ALSO...I HAVE AN INTERVIEW TOMORROW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! For a paralegal position!   
It's at 10am, so I will dress nice tomorrow (but nothing out of the ordinary) - told my boss I have an dr's appt. :lol: Shhh.
But yeah, I am nervous because I haven't interviewed in like 4 years...but hey...even if I don't get it, it's interview experience.
I've been applying to so many law firms so it's something!


----------



## gingerscout

man I hope Renegade lives a long time.. he's going to be 18 soon, I hope he lives over 25.. I don't want to think about that


----------



## Zexious

Gorgeous photos as always, Cherrij!
Grand certainly improved my day 

I've come to realize it's best not to plan those kinds of things, gingerscout. While preferable, horses are so unpredictable.

Thank you everyone for your kind words c:


----------



## JCnGrace

Thank you @carshon. You're right, it is hard when you've had them a long time, usually even longer than any dogs or cats. We bought her when she was a weanling so we were right at 21 years of her being with us. 

I tried chiro too without any success. 


Thanks @Cherrij. And yes seeing the glorious Grand does lift my spirits. 


Thanks @PoptartShop, surprisingly enough I'm sad but not devastated, maybe because I always thought of her as hubby's horse. 

Yay for the interview! Good luck, I hope it goes well.


More bad Oct. After getting up at 6:30 in the dang morning, going to the barn and getting everyone in and haltered, poop cleaned, fly spray made up and the work area opened up, the farrier canceled. Then was feeding the cats and Hiss didn't come running. She was asleep on the floor and I figured she just didn't see me open the can so I picked her up and she was pretty limp but I went ahead and sat her on the work bench and she ate and ate good. But then she laid right back down by her food bowl not moving again. Picked her up and sat her on the floor and her hind end flops to the side when she tries to walk. Just guessing she's had a stroke so it's her time to go too. Hubby has a horrible mercy deed to do that he absolutely hates doing but it's part of farm life. She's lived a good long life too, longer than average especially for a barn cat, at 15. Too many of our critters are in their elder years so it's probably going to be happening more often than I care to think about.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@JCnGrace I am so sorry to hear about Este and Hiss... I don't deal very well with death, and I don't even know how is it going to be when I loose Tuya. Or even my house cat that I love dearly. Two in a row is hard, so big and strong hugs :-(
@carshon I hope your back improves soon. Could you change your therapist, try somewhere else? 
@PoptartShop I hope all goes well with the interview, and that this new place offers you better conditions  Good luck girl! 
@Zexious I hope this month goes smoothly, and the following too 
@Cherrij Mister Grand is something! The first and last pictures are just fantastic!
@highwayvagabond welcome back! Wise words, life goes by in a heartbeat, you should take some enjoyment from it 

Today it's a holiday in here, so off I went to see my girl. The guy that rents the land on the upper part of the property was using the horses' manure as fertilizer, which means he was spreading it with a special trailer towed to a tractor, and would come back to the manure pile, close to the arena, to refill the trailer with a noisy bobcat. Well the weather was great and zero wind, so I had to ride  I was alone (BO's son had been there with me but went fishing), and it was reeealy hard to get all the what ifs out of my mind, but I did it. Tuya was just perfect, didn't even flinch at the scary machinery, but we sticked to the arena and by the end of the ride she was starting to loose forward momentum because of all the bugs pestering her (she would bite herself and was all itchy), so I ended her suffering, gave her a good bath, hugged her, digging my nose on her wet hair, and thanked her for her patience


----------



## gingerscout

Sunday I finally get to go to that park.. hope to take a bunch of pics, and Next Sunday I am going to meet my friends from Indy and go ride with them, and her drafts. The person going with me on Sunday is dying to see the big horses so she will go next Sunday as well.. the more the merrier..LOL. She also says one of these days shes going to let me ride her one horse, and that's actually something exciting as the opportunity to ride other horses NEVER comes up for me.. I mean in 10 years I can count on one hand the number of horses I have ridden that weren't mine.
I am actually dressing up for Halloween this year, first time in like `15+ years.. we have a Halloween themed costume wedding on the 30th. My daughter is going to be a unicorn.. she is so excited. We got a new kitchen table set and bed set today.. holy crap its nice to have a mattress that I hope wont give me back pain.. It's one of those Tempurpedics . Also went to the store they had a cheap milk on sale.. supposed to be chocolate milk, but it's orange cream.. tastes like a melted dreamsicle .. at least my daughter likes it.. ha ha ha


----------



## JCnGrace

Thanks for the condolences and cyber hugs @TuyaGirl! While my dad had quit farming by the time I was born I still grew up in the country and had to get used to losing pets at a very young age. All the leash laws and roaming pet uproars weren't a thing back then and almost everyone had free roaming dogs and cats so it wasn't unusual for them to get hit on the road. You buried them and a week/month or so later got another. While that sounds very callous, even to me, I do think it was helpful in teaching a kid about loss, grieving and the fact that life goes on. I know the step-kids have gone to great lengths to shield our grandchildren from death (like telling them their pet got out and ran away instead of the truth that it died or not taking them to funerals of loved ones so they wouldn't have to see a dead person) and I'm not so sure that is a good thing.


----------



## JCnGrace

Man that post looked really long when I was typing it so decided to make two instead. Doesn't look as long when it actually posted. LOL

Anyway @TuyaGirl sounds like Tuya did perfect for you today. Don't those good rides just make you feel awesome? Give Tuya a treat from me for being such a good girl.

@gingerscout, what park is it? If it's north of Indy I probably won't know it though. Have fun and I hope you can try out some different horses. 


In years past this is the week I'd be at the MO trail ride. I miss being there but don't miss the drive out there and back. We used to win the trophy for largest group every year and back then there'd be close to 50 of us and now I think there's only 3 there this year and one of those people wasn't around when we had the big group, he married into the gang long after our hey day. LOL


----------



## Cherrij

@JCnGrace - Sorry for Hiss too. But I totaly understand how your learnt about loss in your childhood. We bought a country house in 2002, and had free roaming cats of course. And the house is next to a highway (90+kmph). And of course cats decided to end their lives there. I had buried a couple myself when I was a teenager, and later as well. Now I am very happy that one of my felines is here for a few years already (longest one was 10 years, when we got a new big dog, we found the cat on the road  ...), and miss Coal is being watched over a lot. and of course my westie - because I have brought a jack russel mix off the road myself too - I was maybe 15 then. 


I want to ride. But my shoulder probably can't handle riding for another few weeks. 

This morning was.. unusual. 

I wake up, slept well (closed my bedroom so the dog and the cat leave me be for once), the sun is shining, I go to let the dog and the cat out, and see a horse standing in my front lawn. 
Ok, found my wellies and went to put him back in the pasture and see what he has done.. I have no electricity atm, because there are a few trees over the fence, and as I am still alone at home, I can't go get them off, with my gimpy shoulder and all.. so yea.. 

Maybe another reason to just move him to a stable.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@gingerscout yay for making it to the park!! Enjoy and yes, take lots of pictures to share with us  What are you going to dress for the Halloween? Sounds like a very original wedding!

@JCnGrace I had my share of dead animals/people in my life. My grandmother lived on the countryside so I had to deal with the occasional death of rabbits, dogs... No big animals though. Lost many members of the family and friends across the years too. But the older the worst I got about it, I think it's a part of me. That part of me that cries if a duck I got off the road after being hit dies. And that I hate! I wish I could find a way to fix me.
I don't give treats usually, but I sure will hug Tuya and give her a kiss from you  

@Cherrij yup, horses sure can find their ways to escape! Even with the electric fence they quickly realize when the power is off  And I hope your shoulder gets better

If I don't come back today I wish everyone a really nice weekend!!


----------



## cbar

@JCnGrace, I'm so sorry to hear of the loss of Este & Hiss. It is tough losing pets as they are a part of the family. 

I can normally deal with the loss of a pet if I know it is their time; it is hard when it is unexpected. Tiger is turning 20 next year - I've had him since he was 3. He's still the spriest of them all, but I can't help but wonder how much time we have. 

My week has been pretty boring. I do have a riding lesson with Amber tonight (Finally!) so we'll see how that goes. I was invited to go trail riding tomorrow, but not sure if I will go. I pulled Tiger's shoes a couple weeks ago and I'm afraid he might get a little foot sore (I don't have boots to throw on him).

It is our Thanksgiving long weekend this weekend - no family time though as we will do our Thanksgiving dinner the following weekend. 
@TuyaGirl, that is great that you had such a good ride on Tuya. Hopefully you will have the opportunity for more great rides!!!
@PoptartShop, congrats on the job interview and Good Luck!!!!!


----------



## Change

@JCnGrace - I am so sorry to hear about Este and Hiss. My heart hurts for you. Thing, my epileptic pit bull, has been showing weakness and lack of coordination in his back end - falling down, having trouble getting up - so he's going to the vet this morning. We're worried that his time may have come. I've faced this too many times over the years and it never gets any easier.

And although that trailer of your dreams is pretty nice, if it doesn't have a mid-tack, I'll have to pass. ;-) I want it all! I do like the couch set up by the sleeping area though. Very space conserving! 
@ShirtHotTeez - Sonny sure is a looker! And based on muzzle color, it looks like you might have a Bad A$$ Brown on your hands - so a horse of a different color every season. Inca, like my Tango, is definitely a fading black. 
@Cherrij - Grand is such a lovely horse. You can post pictures of him all day, every day! LOL!
@PoptartShop - You should absolutely consider exercise riding as a second job -- getting paid to ride would be a great way to build up a nest egg for Camden.
@gingerscout - congrats on getting out to that trail. Always good to meet goals and knock things off the bucket list.
@AtokaGhosthorse - Sally is a nice looking horse. I wouldn't look too much for conformation faults until after she foals - and that topline might come back up once she's not carrying such a heavy load.

Not much else going on here. Rode Cally for an hour last weekend. She was terrific, as always. I keep forgetting what a great horse she is as I try to get miles and sweat under Tango's saddle. Lots of work to do around the place but still hoping to get in rides on both horses. It's been 3 weeks without a saddle for Tango. 

Sorry if I missed posts I should have commented on. I think I had to read through 10 pages to catch up!


----------



## Cherrij

@TuyaGirl - he has been living without electricity for a month! and everything was fine. Tonight he escaped... Darn animal. just talked about it on wednesday, such a nice horse, obeys fences.. grr.. I didn't switch the fence on, because at first I didn't have time, and then I found out there are trees on the line, and I can't get them off, and grass hitting the lower line - and with my shoulder I can't go and fix it. 

It hurts more again, because I had to pull him to the pasture, I have had to carry wood, be angry at things, and I can't get my electric fence generator ON. I guess it's a bit broke.. or whatever it's problem is.. 
@Change - I could post pics of him every day - well at least every time I take some, because I love to share the looooove   
My instagram has loads of pics and videos  not all I can share here.. 

now, fingers crossed that the trailer woman can drive us tomorrow.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

Yeah, Sally is a wait and see project. She may never get her youthful figure back, but then again? Maybe it won't be so bad after all. Either way, the vet said she's strong and while a different type saddle may be needed, she should be fine to ride... later. Obviously not now, not for a while.

I'm eager to see our new baby - I know she's got nearly 3 weeks before her due date, but I keep checking every morning and evening, hoping to see a wobbly little foal teetering around. I'm hoping for some loud and crazy pinto coloring by the way. We love our horses crazy bold in color.

If that baby came out a pinto MULE! AWESOME! 

I did tease daughter: For all you know, the daddy could be a mini jack.... 

She didn't buy it. Apparently the ultrasound proved otherwise. DARN TECHNOLOGY.

And to all in this thread going through the loss of a loved one, be they human, feline, equine, canine; to all going through a trying time, here's just one big hug.


----------



## gingerscout

JCnGrace said:


> @*gingerscout* , what park is it? If it's north of Indy I probably won't know it though. Have fun and I hope you can try out some different horses.


Strawtown


----------



## gingerscout

TuyaGirl said:


> @*gingerscout* yay for making it to the park!! Enjoy and yes, take lots of pictures to share with us  What are you going to dress for the Halloween? Sounds like a very original wedding!



I honestly have no clue yet.. I know I'm bad..LOL


----------



## JCnGrace

Thank you @Cherrij. At least he stayed in your yard so that's not too bad. Hopefully your guy will be home soon and you can get your fence fixed.

@TuyaGirl, a hug and kiss works fine for a treat! 

@cbar, thanks. You're right about expected (old or sickly) versus unexpected. Dakota and Este both came out of a big Paint sale they used to (may still) hold up in North Dakota and were sickly when we got them and tended to be the two that had more problems throughout their years than any of the other horses we have. Dakota was only 14 or 15 when she had to be euthed. She got cellulitis in a rear leg and after extensive treatment from us and the vet all the flesh started falling off her leg. It was nasty looking. We never did learn what caused the cellulitis in the first place because she'd had no recent injuries to that leg, even minor sores or cuts.


Thanks @Change. All the sympathies mean a lot to me. Let us know about Thing and I'll be thinking of you and K.

That's why a 3 horse instead of a 2. We always go up one horse space higher than what we really need. I don't mind a rear tack at all and this one had 60/40 doors so that helps. My only complaint about a dedicated mid-tack is that it is rare to see one that then has a door that opens into the horse section because of hooks, racks or built in storage along the dividing wall and I want access from lq into the horse section without going outside. Granted we haven't done a lot of trailer shopping since we bought the trailer we have now so maybe they've upped their game and are adding that door. Strangely enough none of the new trailers sitting on that lot had a mid tack, that we went through anyway, and very few had ramps even though they sit up so high now.


----------



## JCnGrace

I didn't even know they had a park at Strawtown @gingerscout. I've only heard about that town in association with a horse and tack auction but have never been.


----------



## PoptartShop

@Change true, how much would I charge though? I was thinking about it. Because I am doing people a favor, exercising their horses.
@cbar thank you!  I hope you have a great lesson tonight on Amber. Hmmm if the footing isn't so good maybe skip this time on the trail?
@Cherrij crossing fingers for you!
@AtokaGhosthorse I know, the baby is going to be sooo cute I'm sure!  Super exciting! 
@TuyaGirl thank you!!  And same to you, enjoy your weekend! Glad you got to ride pretty Tuya!!  

I confess, the interview went REALLY REALLY WELL...so, I hope I get it...fingers crossed.  All my nerves went away.

Last night, Camden did so well on the trail. We had an interesting encounter with some dirtbikes...did he spook? Nope. He was so calm. My friend's horse freaked out a bit but Cam? Stayed still, like it was nothing. I guess from being on the track he's used to bells whistles etc. so he was like dirtbikes? Ah that's nothing. :lol: 
He's just so good.  Falling for him LOL.

Ugh, 4.5hrs left of work then weekend finally.
Tomorrow I'm going to an orchard with my Mom for a fun girls day, gonna pick some pumpkins & eat some cider donuts. LOL. :lol:

Then I am going clothes shopping, since I lost a lot of weight I need all new sizes. Ahhh. 

My birthday is next weekend...no big plans, yet anyway...I'm turning 26...so not exciting. LOL.

I hope everyone has a good weekend! <3


----------



## Cherrij

Fingers crossed, @PoptartShop !!!  

My darn horse has ****ed me off big time. Just went out to call for my cat, and let my westie walk outside, and he came and greeted me in the front yard again. Luckily, he can't get to the highway, as we have fences everywhere, but I am afraid he can hurt himself, my outside dog, and my car! so tonight he spends on a double length lunge line tied to a strong pole of the pasture fence, grazing pretty fresh grass. no other options. if he was tied inside the pasture, he would probably cause some mischief, this way his is actually safer.. 

Trailer arrives tomorrow around 11am.


----------



## gingerscout

and Comedian Ralphie May has died too.. he was hilarious... not been good lately with deaths people and animals


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

Cherrij said:


> Fingers crossed, @PoptartShop !!!
> 
> My darn horse has ****ed me off big time. Just went out to call for my cat, and let my westie walk outside, and he came and greeted me in the front yard again. Luckily, he can't get to the highway, as we have fences everywhere, but I am afraid he can hurt himself, my outside dog, and my car! so tonight he spends on a double length lunge line tied to a strong pole of the pasture fence, grazing pretty fresh grass. no other options. if he was tied inside the pasture, he would probably cause some mischief, this way his is actually safer..
> 
> Trailer arrives tomorrow around 11am.


Hahahah. I am actually laughing at this. Not because he could hurt himself but the whole walking outside and there stands your horse.

Oops isn't our only Opener of Gates here. Trigger has tipped his hand and gotten caught opening the gate, walking out, opening the big rubbermaid tote I use to keep the sweet feed in, and chowing down like its what he's supposed to be doing. Husband watched him from start to finish when Trigger didn't know he was out there.

Another morning, I walk outside, beautiful morning, I'm sipping coffee, my gaze drifts across the yard, and there's Trigger, clipping the grass for us. In the back yard.

The chain to the gate was all yucky with grassy horse slobber both times. Sorry sucker.

And I gotta confess to being exhausted. Trigger just exhausts me. We had a surprise chance to go riding with the kids that are helping us put miles on Gina, Sarge and Supes. I thought they had 1200 acres to ride. Turns out its 1600!

They rolled up with the trailer on the back of J's big flatbed Dodge, I was washing up some spare girths and swapping them out on my son's saddle... they wanted to borrow Gina and Supes, asked me to ride along with them and bring Trigger.

So. Uhm. It took a while to relax on Trigger. He's just... so... wound up. Always. Everywhere. High strung is not the right word for him. But no one died today. 

I will probably never feel comfortable enough to take pictures while riding him, but here's some 'aftermath' pictures. All the horses were drenched... but of the four that we took out today, Trigger was the one that showed no signs of slowing down. Ever. The buckskin B rode (he has two glass eyes btw and he's named Cowboy) is pretty zippy, and she was convinced he'd hang with Trigger. Nope. Trigger smoked him... at a walk and a trot. I didn't let Trigger's throttle open up though, just too much rough ground, didn't want to die.

Someday though... we'll get him to the rodeo arena and let go wide open throttle, just to see what he's got.


----------



## JCnGrace

@PoptartShop, 26 was my most depressing birthday. Don't know why but 30, 40 and even 50 didn't cause a moments worry only 26. It must have really been bad for me to still remember how much it bummed me out. LOL

@Cherrij, unless he can unfasten himself! You tying him out long reminded me of the time I tied a couple of lead ropes together fastening one end to my pony and the other end to me so that she could eat the grass in the yard. I laid down and fell asleep and when I woke up the lead ropes were untied but she had decided to lay down for a snooze too so was only a few feet away from me. I don't know how she got that knot undone but she managed somehow and without pulling hard enough to wake me up. SNEAKY! LOL


----------



## JCnGrace

@AtokaGhosthorse, it's pretty cool you've got some horse saavy kids putting time on your horses. I need some kids like that around here. Maybe if Cutter would get a few wet blankets he wouldn't have the energy to pester the snot out of his herd mates. 


We saw a high speed chase between a motorcycle and cops this evening. Motorcycle crashed doing around 100 mph. Didn't see the crash but came up on the scene right after it happened and they had passed us just a minute or less before . These kind of things don't normally happen in our small town. Anyway, we were just heading home after eating out and then grocery shopping. I confess that hubby turned around so that we could go around where they had the roads shut down after an officer asked us to stay there and block traffic. Hubby thinks he can do crap like that because he's a retired LEO but I wasn't very happy with him for doing it. I don't think worrying about his ice cream melting is a very good excuse.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

Yeah, I'm glad I met these kids. I've known their parents and grandparents for years, just y'know. Kids grow up and then one day you don't recognize them because that little boy you're used to seeing is a 6'1" man with a man-jaw and a full beard, that little girl is a grown woman with a baby. I say kids, they're in their early 20s. Still a kid to me.

I got to meet J's appaloosa today, Siesta. He's a badass brown with a blanket and leopard spots on his butt. He's getting old, and he's retired as far as a 'big old boy' riding him. But he is soooo sweet. He's now the family's 'kids horse'. They said he takes extra good care of the little ones. 

They're the ones that now have our Jackie. The really good thing about them is they're great kids that grew up on a horse. They've done it all, from roping to barrel racing, to ranch work and trail riding. So what a non-horseman calls high drama with a horse or a big fit throwing, they're just, meh. Horses being horses. It's nice to have someone not just putting miles on them, but helping me personally with putting miles on Trigger. It helps a LOT to have someone knowledgeable and willing to help, and have fun doing it. 

J's granpa - I've known him for years - he came out to visit with me when we got back, said he had to see this horse that had J and B talking so much (Trigger). He's an old school rancher/horseman himself. He loookkkked Trigger up and down, nodded his head and said: He's got some of that walkin' horse in him, doesn't he?

:shrug:

Yeahhh, IDK what he is. I just know he can cover some ground and so far, we've not found anything he won't go over or through.

Glad I didn't fob him off on someone else when he turned out to be... well. NOT a beginner's horse. He's not even for an intermediate rider. He's not mean, he's not aggressive towards people or other horses at all. He's just... different. 

He's a weirdo, but he's my weirdo. LOL


----------



## JCnGrace

I've wondered about Trigger being part gaited by the way you talk about him out walking every other horse. I can see it some in his build but definitely not his head.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

He is shockingly fast at his walk, and that head gets to swinging and bobbing and he feels like he's about to break into a bolt any second, but nope. He maintains that pace for miles. But its rough. 

That head... IDK. It's almost ridiculously long and yet I have to take his headstalls up to the last hole and it probably wouldn't hurt to have one more hole punched in it. His jaw is narrow too. A normal bit pokes out at least a quarter inch on each side of his mouth. Not that I ride him in a bit anymore, but yeah. Tack fits him weird. 

That breast collar of his? I run the tugs through the D rings three times, then take them up to almost the last hole for it to fit him.


----------



## Cherrij

@JCnGrace - he is still there, tied. apart from, he as been halfway inside my greenhouse, destroyed the pumpkin plants (but they didn't have fruit anyway) and stood all night where I put him. He knows how to be tied. Apart from when the chain is tethered to the ground - if he is tied by the halter, he throws the chain on his back and pulls it out of the ground. so he is better tied to a fence post, sturdy one! 
Retro used to pull Shelby's chain out with his teeth.


----------



## Cherrij

@AtokaGhosthorse - it kinda is funny. especially in the dark, when you hear that breathing sound, and suddenly a huge nose appears in the light.. 

But it's not fun, when I have had phonecalls around 5 am, that horses are on the road. Not fun when they get out on the road between 7 and 8 am. (and all that with having metal mesh fences around the whole property, they broke the mesh in one place.. next season I placed a pasture fence in front of the old mesh - electricity all around. )

And when my mother runs to my room at 6 am screaming - your horse is banging your brothers car!! My vision was that my horse is standing right in front of the car, and just headbanging the hood. but no, I walk outside and he is grazing in the yard... So yea, I have had my fair share of fun moments with escaping horses


----------



## JCnGrace

@AtokaGhosthorse, I don't see a long head at all. The white is bad about creating optical illusions and you have to learn to be blind to it when you want to see the real conformation. Study the side view of his head.


That's funny @Cherrij, horses are so much smarter than they usually get credit for. Not a one of my horses that I have now are trained to picket out. I guess because I've never had a need to since I've had them plus hubby would throw a complete conniption fit if they put a hoof print in his lawn (city boy). LOL Tie solid, yup. High lined, not a problem. They'd probably end up with a sever rope burn around their pastern if I tried to tie them out with a long rope though.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

@JCnGrace oh soo sorry. Sounds like Hiss had similar to my old lady cat Bubba(Baby). Vet said old cats can get a clot that paralyses the hind quarters.

The most baffling 'tethering' incident i had was with a jersey house cow. She was on a long lead but tied to the inside of the boundary fence. She had about a 20mtr semi circle grazing. Had to go out in car for a while and when I came back she was on roadside of fence with rope UNDER the fence!! No injury, no breakage, no clues!! lol

I confess I have so much to do and am sooo tired!!


----------



## Cherrij

@ShirtHotTeez - that's one supercow 

Grand has always taken to tying really well - only once he has broken the buttom ring on a leather halter, I am one of those crazy folks who tie him in a rope halter sometimes too. even when I leave him unattended. He has never pulled that much... I know even this supper he used to try and pull the rope he was tied to, but unsuccessful and he gave up. 

He has never tangled himself, I guess he was used to being tethered to a chain as a youngster, and he always knows how to set his feet free. he is very smart about stepping on the rope as well. 

I do know one mare though, who had a rough burn on her pastern being tethered to a chain for less than 30 minutes. Calm, easy mare, but chain was a no go. she stands well in a lunge line..


----------



## Change

After an incident with my sister's horse ripping half her stifle off while being ground picketed when we were kids, I've never tried to ground tie a horse again. They'll hard tie and high-line, and I'll even teach a youngster or wildling to give to a halter by letting them drag a rope and step on it, though. I am considering teaching my two about hobbles, though. Might be ... interesting.

And I was right about Thing. The weakness I initially noticed in his hind was actually ataxia in all four limbs and his affect and pupils were pretty much unresponsive - suggesting a brain lesion from the epilepsy. His belly was also bloated - ascites - indicating he probably had something going on with his liver. So we made the hard decision to say goodbye. 

R.I.P Thing. You will be missed.


----------



## gingerscout

@Change sorry.. we had to put down 2 in the last year or so.. Hugs
Renegade ties well (knock on wood) and has never escaped ( again knocking)

but the mini has figured out how to let himself out of his pen, so we put the anti strap of fun on his gate as I call it ( tie it shut) and he can't get out.. and the stink eye and snorts he gives me.. I have to laugh. The other night I forgot to put it on and at like 2 am the dog started going crazy and I was hearing thumps at the back door, so I thought someone was trying to break in.. so I grabbed the shotgun and flung the door open, and there was patches on the deck.. mouthing the screen door trying to figure a way to get inside.. I guess he wanted to see us..ha ha. If we don't close the door after us he tries to come in.. now that I figured out he can open the screen door, I have to close the big door when he's out or he may end up in my kitchen


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

JCnGrace said:


> @AtokaGhosthorse, I don't see a long head at all. The white is bad about creating optical illusions and you have to learn to be blind to it when you want to see the real conformation. Study the side view of his head.
> 
> 
> That's funny @Cherrij, horses are so much smarter than they usually get credit for. Not a one of my horses that I have now are trained to picket out. I guess because I've never had a need to since I've had them plus hubby would throw a complete conniption fit if they put a hoof print in his lawn (city boy). LOL Tie solid, yup. High lined, not a problem. They'd probably end up with a sever rope burn around their pastern if I tried to tie them out with a long rope though.


From the side, he still looks long headed to me, but - that's also in comparison to our other horses, which are all QHs. Except Sarge, who's probably an Appendix or a 3/4tb 1/4QH cross. His face seems somewhat long but also its in proportion to his body so sometimes I'm like, Eh, kinda? and other times, no, not really.

Trigger though? It's hard for me to say and you're right - it may be all the white casting an optical illusion.

Also, my husband used to freak out about hoof prints in the yard - and keep in mind we're just outside of city limits of a very small town, in rural Oklahoma. Then he REALLY freaked out about road apples.... If you're horse poops in our yard, you better at least get a yard broom and rake it out so it breaks down quickly. Trying to sell him on it being fertilizer doesn't work either...



Cherrij said:


> @AtokaGhosthorse - it kinda is funny. especially in the dark, when you hear that breathing sound, and suddenly a huge nose appears in the light..


LOL I was standing out by the fence one evening, studying the scrap lumber pile which is stacked up on a trailer next to Trigger's beloved loafing shed, the fence runs along against the shed and right up against the back of it, so I'm behind the shed and at its back corner eyeballing the wood, trying to figure out what I needed for a project. I couldn't see Trigger anywhere, which usually means he's in the south end of the pasture, just past that rise of land he uses to peep over at us when he's 'hiding' from work.

I'm standing there in silence, just thinking, and I look up, and I see Trigger's nose slowly materialize around the front corner of the shed - he was in THERE, not on the other end. I don't think a thing about it, keep standing there motionless, in silence, watching him while thinking about the lumber I could use. The rest of his head appears, his neck... he's looking due east, I'm looking due south and then I see him take one step out of the shed, and suddenly he realizes I'm standing there. His eyes YOINK open, he jumps straight up in the air like OH CRAP! and immediately he looks like he feels incredibly sheepish for starting like that. He took my laughing out loud at him in good stride though.

Another time, Gina had a cold. I was waaayyy out in that same pasture Trigger stays in, but Gina and Leroy were in there at the time, and she's in that loafing shed. I'm facing east, gazing out across our big pond at the end of the day, there's wild geese mucking around by the water, its a lovely spring evening... and out of nowhere, that huge nose slowly appears in my peripheral vision, right over my shoulder. This time III nearly screamed and jumped. 

How a domestic animal that big can sneak up on someone, I'll never know, but Sarge has done the exact same thing to me, but it was after dark and I was just out and about, enjoying the stars and moonlight.

Both times they just wanted to hug and snuggle and stand around with me in companionable silence, but HOLY HELL! WARN a body when you're gonna creep up like that, guys!



Change said:


> And I was right about Thing. The weakness I initially noticed in his hind was actually ataxia in all four limbs and his affect and pupils were pretty much unresponsive - suggesting a brain lesion from the epilepsy. His belly was also bloated - ascites - indicating he probably had something going on with his liver. So we made the hard decision to say goodbye.
> 
> R.I.P Thing. You will be missed.


Sooo sorry to hear about that, Change. But y'know? I scrolled down after I read this, and saw your tagline in your sig, and it seemed so fitting for the moment. It takes courage to take that last step together and say goodbye when its time, and it takes even more courage to take the next step and open ourselves up to that again by giving another dog, cat, or horse, a good home.


----------



## Change

@AtokaGhosthorse - I do plan on getting at least one more dog in my lifetime, but not for awhile yet. I still have three large pit bulls to love! Patch and Shadow are Thing's siblings from a previous litter, and Ash (Mama) is their Mom. Their food bill almost rivals the two horses! ;-) But one day I do want a Border Collie so I can have a dog along with me when I ride. 

As for horses being able to sneak up on a body - Tango is black and a cuddle bug. If I go out into the fields at night, he always manages to just appear out of nowhere. And is usually isn't a nose I see, but an eye! How an 1100 lb animal with ginormous clodhoppin' hooves can be silent on rocky ground always amazes me.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

Awww, well. You have some lucky goggies then. I have a grouchy old female Schnauzer, Harley that goes everywhere if I'm on the Ranger or a 4wheeler, on foot, or on horse. She rides the 4wheeler like a kid though - back against my chest, my hand cupping her ribs, her back legs dangling on either side of the seat. In the ranger, she is ALL BUSINESS. Sitting alert, ears up, let's do this!

Lucy is our pup red heeler, and Beaux, our Aussie shepherd, also go with us when we're on the horses (or the ranger, etc) and sometimes its not a good thing, they like to bust out of the brush or grasses right next to the back hooves or right across the trail in front of us. Gina and Superman have NO *#^@%@ to give about it, but Trigger and Sarge thing they're going to get eaten by a cougar.

The dogs love it though - they seem to pull on whatever instinct it is that even dogs like Harley, that are no longer bred as hunters but solely as companion dogs still have. We're on an adventure as a pack, and they are ALL ABOUT IT. Let's go!

Edit to add confession: I confess I DO know the difference between your and you're, even yore. I also need way more coffee. And I've loafed around almost too long. I need to be getting out the door - going to an estate/ranch liquidation auction and I need to skiddadle so I have time to preview the items - among which are generically listed on the flier: Horse tack; saddles; lots of miscellaneous.

This is a former vet/rancher/attorney's place, so I'm hoping he had good stuff, but who knows.


----------



## JCnGrace

@ShirtHotTeez, the work will always be there the next day, and the next, and the next....Get what rest you need to stay awake and alert!

@Change, I'm so sorry about Thing, what a handsome dog he was! Hugs to you and K.

@AtokaGhosthorse, we'll be expecting a report on your haul when you get home from the auction. I get kind of aggravated at farm auctions like that when stuff goes for more used than what you pay for new. I don't know why people are more likely to get into bidding wars.


----------



## Cherrij

I am just too excited still! One of the best days in my life!  
Grand was just PERFECT!! 

Even the stable owner was in AWE of this photo. she just sent me "WOW" because that is perfect natural collection. This is to strive for under saddle. this is the ultimate goal! 









That neck! 








That bossy stride!








That purely awesome horse! 









Just the whole scenery with the clouds and all.. 








And brothers became one!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Cherrij said:


> I am just too excited still! One of the best days in my life!
> Grand was just PERFECT!!
> 
> Even the stable owner was in AWE of this photo. she just sent me "WOW" because that is perfect natural collection. This is to strive for under saddle. this is the ultimate goal!
> 
> [iurl="http://www.horseforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=931866&stc=1&d=1507401650"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> 
> That neck!
> [iurl="http://www.horseforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=931874&stc=1&d=1507401650"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> 
> That bossy stride!
> [iurl="http://www.horseforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=931882&stc=1&d=1507401650"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> 
> That purely awesome horse!
> 
> [iurl="http://www.horseforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=931890&stc=1&d=1507401780"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> 
> Just the whole scenery with the clouds and all..
> [iurl="http://www.horseforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=931898&stc=1&d=1507401780"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> 
> And brothers became one!
> [iurl="http://www.horseforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=931906&stc=1&d=1507401780"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]



Wow they're beautiful pics!


----------



## gingerscout

man I wish my horse pics turned out that nice.. those are awesome


----------



## Captain Evil

What a beautiful horse Grand is!!

We went out today on a job: half dive job and half surface job. Our major goal was to install these:









...which was successful. We weren't sure we would be so lucky, because of the HUGE full moon tides, but :loveshower: we were! One more trip down there and we can send a bill! $$$ Even more: :loveshower:

Heading home from the dive job, we go north, which in Maine is going "Downeast". So I asked if heading south to the dive job would be considered "Up West", but that, apparently, was a big faux pas. The correct Maine terminology, I was informed, is "Going to the Westerd." So, there you are.

Other news from this part of the world: my parrot, Kraken, laid an egg: 









Obviously, it won't hatch.

Diving Husband and his friend, Mutha, got some dead squid in their barrels of bait: 









He brought two home because they were so beautiful, and now they are in baggies in our refrigerator. Nice, DH!

And I've given up on hay nets for Nemo. He can devour an entire bale of hay (about 33#) in one day, even when I use a net with holes as small as .5"

So he has a Port-A-Grazer, and I have to weigh out each feeding. (6# twice a day). He is not happy with the new system, and announces his feelings by booting the Port-A-Grazer all about his paddock when it is empty. 









Nice, Nemo.

And I think that is all the news that is fit to photograph from this sector!


----------



## Change

Thank you all for your kind words regarding Thing. I know I did the right thing and I do have six years of (mostly) wonderful memories. Him pooping in my closet, on my shoes, is not one of them. ;-) It wasn't entirely his fault, though. He'd just come out of a seizure and it generally takes him a few hours to remember his training. I should have put him outside.... 

I'm sure if I put out a bale of hay for my two, they'd have it gone (65lbs?) in a few hours. I don't know how people can afford to have 24/7 hay out, nor how they can keep the horses from getting obese! My two get three good sized Bermuda flakes twice daily with 1lb coffee cans of RB and alfalfa pellets in the evening and They. Are. Fat! 

Granddaughter is getting better at driving. Today she drove us down to the local Dollar General (5 miles each way) and I only butt-puckered once! Which, considering she's learning in my F150, isn't too bad. I confess, I do need to let her drive more often.... :-|


----------



## JCnGrace

I confess that I found two bot eggs stuck in my arm hair and even though I pulled out the hair they were attached to and have taken 2 showers since then it's still freaking me out. I have been around horses all my life and owned some for most of it and this is a first and hopefully last for me. Can humans worm themselves with ivermectin without dying?


----------



## JCnGrace

I'm so worried about getting bot worms that I forgot to tell you guys we had new guest show up for supper time at the barn. Another cat and maybe more since she's either getting ready to have kittens or just recently had them. She looks pregnant, her boobies are full but her belly doesn't feel tight. Hopefully she lives across the road and was just visiting although their cats are usually wild and this one was tame. Why is it I'm getting the sense that we have an impending feline population explosion coming our way? LOL


----------



## Cherrij

I really have to confess. I just posted the pics, and didn't really explain. 
Grand moved to a "stable". 
I am now a first time boarder, I have never boarded my horse. 
But now he is the 13th horse in the herd, already being very bossy, he lives with his half brother now (my friend had this dream for a while, and now both our dreams are fulfilled!)
This stable is a natural pasture boarding (they have big pastures, shelters, bushy areas, many water spots, they will have hay in haynets when we have to start feeding hay, and daily little dose of extra feed to add supplements). 
I can have my own clients on him if I want. I can take lessons there, my friend will help us with a lot of things. They are focused on classical dressage and straightness training (Marijke de Jong, Brent Branderupt (if I can spell), Sylvia Loch, etc. including Honza Blaha). 

Grand sure made heads turn and people watch him carefully  

I was positively shocked how calm he was. He did neigh as we arrived with the trailer, but stood in it for another 5 minutes no problem. 
Unloaded fine, got his attention, and went to a little walk in the forest. Then as we excited the forest (which is just across the tiny road from the stable) he neighed loud and clear for everyone to know!
And I let him in the pasture with others - not all 12 were there, 3 were working in the arena, and 2 were away on competition, but that didn't stop them from screaming at each other, kicking around and figuring out their places in the herd. 
Grand had at least 3 kick marks in the evening, but he is not lame. I cold hosed those spots, gave him arnica, and put cold gel on, and we went for a walk in the forest with out big brother. Fantastic horse. 

I am super happy with how he behaved. Especially that I could catch him just 15 -20 minutes after another horse was let in the pasture (one of the old ones, but one of the bosses), called him to the side, haltered and walked him out. After the walk I called him to the fence too - which makes me believe, that once he settles in, he will come to me anyway  he likes me!


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

so tidying up my rental property ready to leave. its quite wet atm but i had to mow lawns anyway. i seldom use a catcher anyway but with it so wet had back wide open and took care. except that in a totally unexpected area mower picked up a piece of wire and drove it through my knee. went to hosp about it, DD helped me finish pack up stuff but i couldnt walk by the end of that so have to go back tomorrow to vacuum and wipe down surfaces. *sigh* all this pain and i havent even fallen off my horse!!


----------



## gingerscout

ShirtHotTeez said:


> except that in a totally unexpected area mower picked up a piece of wire and drove it through my knee. went to hosp about it, DD helped me finish pack up stuff but i couldnt walk by the end of that so have to go back tomorrow to vacuum and wipe down surfaces. *sigh* all this pain and i havent even fallen off my horse!!



OWWWW man that had to sting.. sorry for all the bad luck


----------



## JCnGrace

ShirtHotTeez said:


> so tidying up my rental property ready to leave. its quite wet atm but i had to mow lawns anyway. i seldom use a catcher anyway but with it so wet had back wide open and took care. except that in a totally unexpected area mower picked up a piece of wire and drove it through my knee. went to hosp about it, DD helped me finish pack up stuff but i couldnt walk by the end of that so have to go back tomorrow to vacuum and wipe down surfaces. *sigh* all this pain and i havent even fallen off my horse!!


 
Just what you didn't need at the moment, I'm sorry you got hurt! I had to chuckle at your last sentence though.


----------



## Cherrij

@ShirtHotTeez - ouuuch! hope you heal fast!


----------



## TuyaGirl

JCnGrace said:


> Just what you didn't need at the moment, I'm sorry you got hurt! I had to chuckle at your last sentence though.


 @ShirtHotTeez I laughed at your last sentence too  I hope you feel better soon 
@Change I am sorry about Thing. He had a good life and you were the best doggy mum he could have ever dreamed of. Plus you still have some furry friends to help you heal.
@Cherrij I never get tired of watching Grand's pictures! He sort of has the look of baroque Lusitano, which I love. The last picture is amazing! Man, I am with @gingerscout, my pictures never come out that way! Or because the scenery is not fancy (nothing fancy about the farm where I board atm, except the big house itself), or because Tuya is standing weird (downwill, uphill, whatever). Glad to know he is adapting ok 
@AtokaGhosthorse Whatever your horse is he is very pretty!!
@PoptartShop glad the interview went ok! Keep us updated on the result 
@Captain Evil Awww, I missed seeing Nemo! Did you ride him again? Such a handsome boy!

To everyone that mentioned horses picket, in here we do it a lot, well, not 'we' because Tuya gets tangled in 0.5 seconds, lol! But I know of horses injured because of it.

Remember how I spent the whole Summer complaining about the cold and the wind? Well now I complain about the heat (close to 30degrees celsius) and the absence of wind. Not even a slight breeze! The result? My blood pressure dropped a lot and I was all dizzy and overall not feeling good. Yesterday I didn't even tried to ride, stayed watching BO training the tallest Lusitano I've ever seen to drive - which he did perfectly as if he was born doing - I was in love!! Then today I pushed myself to try and ride. Which didn't go well because I was very 'meh'. Tuya was so good though. I could tell she was confused when we ended, as if she was saying wow, is that it? Lol! Or not lol at all, I am quite upset because I wanted more :-(

The only really nice part was that the owner of the horse that came for training was talking about Dollar to BO's son, that he was being ridden on the lunge line. Remember him? The beautiful, permanently concerned Lusitano, blind on one eye. He is still alive!!


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

JCnGrace said:


> .... we'll be expecting a report on your haul when you get home from the auction. I get kind of aggravated at farm auctions like that when stuff goes for more used than what you pay for new. I don't know why people are more likely to get into bidding wars.



Annnnd that's exactly what happened.

First off, the three saddles were almost brand new, but two were no name makers, one was an AST and upon a quick googling, it was a $250ish saddle. Those sold for $120.00 ea, one woman bought them all. For that amount, I wasn't interested even to try to flip as low end beginner saddles.

The bundles of tack - the first lot was a 5 gallon bucket of completely rotten leather - I didn't even dig through it. The second was a 5 gallon bucket of aluminum low port curb bits and heavily rusted snaffles. 

Then we waited. And waited... and waited. This guy had a HUGE operation, but what was left over was mostly yard sale grade glassware, stuff like that, lots of old but still usable farm implements.

I got there as it started at 10 am. It wasn't until 5:30 they got to the 16ft gooseneck trailers around back, where the tack was.

By then there was a gaggle of old men, like, late 70s, early 80s, there on a two seater Kawasaki Mule. And them, plus two other really old guys turned everything horse related into a bidding war. The bundle of decent headstalls, bits, reins, rope halters/lead ropes went for more than it was worth in the condition the stuff was in and for the makers of the equipment, if I could even find a maker on it.

My husband and son had left by then, gone home to shower up and cook and when I told DH about it, he just shook his head. 

"You know what'll happen now? Those old guys won it, they're hoarding it up, and they'll pass away one of these days having never used it, and someone else will be auctioning it off."

They even fought over a tooth file in questionable condition - the sort you float a horse's teeth with. Now which one of those old geezers is really going to float horse teeth? They had to have canes and walkers and had to sit down almost the entire time.

But yeah, that was a day wasted. I won my granddaughter her first horse though. Spent a whole 2 bucks on it.

http://i.ebayimg.com/images/i/311699106358-0-1/s-l1000.jpg

Its not that one but its almost identical. The original wheels are gone, replaced with swiveling casters. The paint is in bad shape, but we have an airbrush artist as a friend - he's airbrushed one of my beloved Mustangs in the past, and I'm going to ask him to paint it back to its original colors.


----------



## gingerscout

Today was ride day.. finally got to that park.. lots of fun


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

I have to confess to biting my DH's head off earlier today. I was cutting my wild and woolly lantana back, bent over, holding back a wad of it so my pruners would cut better, and a limb popped free and whacked me right in my left eyeball. I don't mean almost in the eyeball, I mean dead in the open eye.

And lantana has alllll those nasty little thorny hairs on it. 

I rushed through the back door, DH is taking his time filling a one gallon pitcher for iced tea at the kitchen sink, I pushed him out of the way, started flooding my eye (it felt like I had a handful of dead leaves in it or something - agony) and as I'm washing it out and gasping in pain he says rather sarcastically: Do you need safety glasses just be able to clean out the flower beds?

Me: No! I need someone who's not a smart*&^ when I'm hurt!

Silence filled the kitchen. As I was heading for the bathroom I heard my 16 yr old son let out a low whistle and quietly say: Wow, Dad. You kinda deserved that. 

I kinda felt bad about it afterward, but yeah. NOT the time for sarcasm. Was not welcome!

My eye feels like I jabbed a pencil in it btw. 

And on a less painful note, I wore my little Lulu (and Beaux if you look in the far right) completely out today. I kept them busy in the back yard.

Trigger waited on me to notice him all day. (He's not confined to the pen, we keep the big gate open to it unless we're using it)

And this is one of my first attempts at a succulent pot. I'm very pleased with this one.


----------



## JCnGrace

Love your e-bay find @AtokaGhosthorse!
@TuyaGirl and @gingerscout, YAY for good rides.


It rained here almost all day but that's ok because we REALLY needed it. I got soaked doing chores today but at least we didn't have any extra guests at the cats' dining table. Cooled off a bunch which you would think would get the horses outside being cool, breezy and raining so bugs were in hiding. Nope, every time I looked out towards the barn there was four faces staring out at the rain. Missing face was Cutter who was off in the front corral and for some reason forgot he had to walk to the back of it to get into the corral that attaches to the barn. When I was ready to feed them I had to go get him in the downpour because he was seriously thinking about jumping the fence. He is my problem child for sure but you tend to love them all the more for it. He's certainly not lacking in personality. Then the brat had the audacity to run off and leave me behind after I escorted him through the back gate. No need to picture him running off and dragging me through the mud hanging on to the lead rope, I merely had to go walk with him, no halter or lead rope involved. LOL


----------



## gingerscout

That pot looks nice, and Trigger is a good looking horse 

I confess I had a blast on the ride, the weather was perfect, renegade was awesome.. he even led and walked through mud/ puddles ( usually those will eat him) He led , I even trotted and cantered some ( and that's saying a lot for me) The park was swamped trailer parking by the time we left was almost none There was a mounted orienteering group out there.. so we had to dodge them at some points. And renegade was his usual ham for the camera..lol


----------



## JCnGrace

@AtokaGhosthorse, if your eye is still bothering you tomorrow get yourself to an ER or eye doctor. Your eyes are not something you take the wait and see approach on. A friend of ours got a wood chip in his eye and several surgeries later he's blind in that eye. The chip migrated to the back of his eye somehow, it's been long enough ago I forget all the details. I do hope it feels better tomorrow though.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

JCnGrace said:


> @AtokaGhosthorse, if your eye is still bothering you tomorrow get yourself to an ER or eye doctor. Your eyes are not something you take the wait and see approach on. A friend of ours got a wood chip in his eye and several surgeries later he's blind in that eye. The chip migrated to the back of his eye somehow, it's been long enough ago I forget all the details. I do hope it feels better tomorrow though.


TY. Yeah, if it's still bad or worse tomorrow, I'll pay my optometrist a visit. I've scratched/irritated an eye before and that's what this feels like, but yes. Def. will be seeing the dr. if its not improved after I've slept and its had some rest and a chance to 'water out' during the night.


----------



## Change

No riding for me this weekend. Saturday I was busy doing the chores that needed doing before Nate's rains reached us. We didn't get any severe weather, just a night and day of light to moderate rain, which is a good thing after more than a week of dry weather. Today was mostly a lazy day. Did the laundry, fed the critters, loved on Ash since she's lost her yard mate/son and was looking lonely. Between son and I, she's most likely going to become a house dog. 

Tomorrow - work. ****, I want to retire!!


----------



## evilamc

@Change I didn't get to ride this weekend either  Did 10 dogs Saturday...one of my clients literally showed up at my house with a dog she just got at a yardsale for $50...covered in fleas and matted..so I couldn't say no! So I sucked it up and got him all fixed up. Sunday it was raining alllll day and I was exhausted.

I confess I'm an IDIOT








While riding around the neighborhood last week I noticed a neighbor, whos dog I groom, had a GIANT pile of dirt just sitting by the road...from digging out for a pool. So I texted her and asked if she needed it or wanted rid of it, she basically said YES PLEASE COME TAKE IT FOR FREE! So my uncle brought his tractor over and I took my dump truck over. We got 7 loads of dirt, probably around 20-25ton...for free. Andddddd here is how I'm an idiot. I was having to back down my driveway...I told myself "Just follow the gravel driveway..its the driveway nothing will be there" Boy was I wrong when I backed right into a giant tree stump. I apparently was following the wrong part of my driveway and didn't realize till it was too late. Thank GOODNESS another one of my customers owns an autobody shop. I texted him the pic and said HELP! He told me to bring it over today lol! My dad gave me the dump truck kind of as a house warming present, he would KILL me if he saw this giant dent I put in it when he comes to visit in Nov 

Also last night...I confess I thought about burning down my shop.








I settled for bathing him in pinesol though. I HATE spiders omg.

So today Im taking both horses to the vet to get health certificates so I can take them to @Tazzie's house...then Have to drop off my horse trailer to get yearly stuff done on it.....then drop off the dump truck...Its going to be an expensive day I feel like.


----------



## gingerscout

holy h#ll that's a big effen spider.. I'd cringe at that one myself.. and don't feel bad we have all put oops dents in our vehicles.. at least it wasn't like the whole door crease we came out to find on our 6 month old car at walmart.. the window wouldn't even open.. and of course no witnesses or cameras caught it.. kicker is I don't like to park close for that very reason


----------



## anndankev

Aghh ... <<<<shivers>>>> 
Your hand is way too close to that spider. 
Is it a Tarantula? 
Can't they jump?
As in right into your face?
And poisonous, too?
I think I recall that Change likes spiders, or is that snakes?
I live in Ohio, didn't know Tarantulas lived in Ohio, where do you suppose he came from?


----------



## gingerscout

well I live In Indiana and in the last couple of years the Black Widow spider was added to our poisonous spiders list.. that makes me cringe apparently we also have rattlesnakes.. never seen one in the wild yet.. *knock on wood*


----------



## anndankev

Yes, I think there was a Black Widow living on my trailer this year, back where the tail light is. 

Normally I get spiders myself, but I had the BO get this one. Then sprayed both tail lights good with CV-80D and watch for signs.

WTW said there are a certain kind of rattlesnakes here, never saw one that I know of.


----------



## gingerscout

a friend of mine used to restore old pontiac firebirds and he had a car shipped from California once that was LOADED with black widows.. like nests and full.. he used 3 whole house bug bombs on the car.. glad it was just a body shell, no interior...lol


----------



## carshon

I have ridden near a rattlesnake - and when I say near I mean the horse I was on planted feet and flat out refused to move forward. I could not figure out why until I saw it move in the dirt in the road. I would not have known what kind of snake it was but my Uncle was with and said rattlesnake. the horses knew better than to mess with that.


I confess I rode yesterday. My hips are so locked up I can barely swing a leg over to get on - Literally my hips and lower back scream in pain when I try to mount - so I have to drag my leg over Tillie's but. This is the horse at the beginning of the year would feel a foot in the stirrup and go. She is standing so well to let me get on. The Chrio was a bust - out $250 and nothing no improvement at all. Just that I have Piriformis Syndrome - so I have done a lot of research and am doing tons of stretches and will go for a deep tissue massage later this week. It was a great ride (other than waiting for my muscles to relax as we ride so I can actually get my legs wide enough to sit in the saddle) the weather was unseasonably warm at 80 so we took it easy as the horses were sweating just riding in the trailer. It is bow season here so we got some nasty looks as we hit the trail head as hunters were getting ready to go in- the trails are open during bow season but the hunters don't like to share the woods.


----------



## evilamc

Welllllll I had picked up the doggy door (its the plastic piece that shuts off the actual door) to put it on..then I saw that monster! I was like OMG OMGOMG MUST TAKE PIC OMGOMGOMG KILL IT! I bomb my shop almost monthly too! Guess I'll be bombing a little sooner this month once my boarding dogs go home! 

Im glad the dent in my truck isn't worse but my dad would still kill me. That truck was his BABY. I know the mechanic was wanting some gravel delivered so he may even just fix it for me to deliver him some gravel, or borrow the truck for a week. We'll see! I'm like a mob boss but a dog groomer...I have lots of connections LOL!

I still haven't figured out what kind of spider it was, whatever it was its dead now and I hope it didn't leave babies somewhere!

I have never come across a rattlesnake riding. I have come across other snakes but they were usually just laying in a downed tree.
@carshon have you ever tried a theraplate? Some days I swear its the only thing that keeps me moving. My chiro back in VA is the one that introduced me to them, I loved it so much at his office I bought my own.
https://www.amazon.com/Confidence-Fitness-Vibration-Platform-Machine/dp/B00COGQ9IK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1507557714&sr=8-1&keywords=confidence+fitness+slim+full+body


----------



## PoptartShop

@*TuyaGirl* thanks I will keep you guys posted!  I hope you feel better, I'm sure Tuya was like what's wrong mommy?!  That's good you got to ride though. Ugh, the weather needs to get it together. & that's great about Dollar, I'm glad you got an update on him :smile: Awww! Glad to hear that.
@*AtokaGhosthorse* I hope your eye feels better. :sad: Aw, Trigger is so adorable. Love the pictures, the pot looks nice also! Very pretty!
@*Change* aw, it rained here too! Sorry you didn't get to ride but that's good you got chores done then had a lazy day. Those are good for the soul.
I wanna retire too...I'm only 25 though but I wish I could LOL I have a long way to go. :rofl: My parents recently retired & I am super jealous, their time is their own!
@*JCnGrace* wow that's insane! Not something you hear or see every day. :O Raining super hard here today! I'm not complaining...my car needs a wash. :lol: Aww, I'm sorry your 26th wasn't so pleasant!  I'll try to have a good one for ya LOL.
@*evilamc* OMG I hate spiders too! I would've screamed so loud. LOL, I can't deal with them!!!  Awww, don't feel too bad or be too hard on yourself. Things happen. It'll be okay! Could have been worse! That's good you can get it fixed too. 
@*carshon* I'm sorry you are still in pain. :sad: I hope you find some relief ASAP. That's no fun, especially when you want to ride! 

I confess, the weekend flew by!
BUT, I got a lot of shopping done this weekend. Got new leggings, jeggings, & boots which I needed most. All new sizes since I lost weight. 
But today I need to go after work & finish shopping, I wanna get some more hoodies & sweatpants & more shirts. I got mostly bottoms this weekend, which I needed more than anything. Feels good to get it all done.

Other than that...slow day at work, bleh. The rain is coming down hard! I wish I could go home and relax. LOL. Happyyyyyyy Monday right!


----------



## gingerscout

man I forgot how to post pics in the forums.. do I need to have a photobucket or type account, I thought we could take them off the computer


----------



## gingerscout

ren stole my hat


----------



## JCnGrace

@evilamc, bummer about your truck but that kinda tends to happen to farm vehicles. They do not get a life of cushy living in the garage. LOL 

That spider looks like a wolf spider. See if you think so.

Wolf Spiders of Kentucky - University of Kentucky Entomology

@carshon, that's terrible about your hips. Is there anything medically they can do?

@PoptartShop, as much as I hate shopping I'd be over the moon if I needed to because all the ones I had were too big. Congrats on the weight loss! Unfortunately I just went through my closet/drawers and filled 2 large trashbags of clothes that are too small and took them to Goodwill. Not my old jeans though, I don't know why I can't send them off. LOL

@gingerscout, Ren needs to keep the hat and you need to rename him Gilligan! LOL Love it!


----------



## PoptartShop

I also went to an orchard Saturday; picked some pumpkins. 
It was FUN!!!! Forgot to add that. See, my brain doesn't work so well on Mondays. :lol:

Here's a picture on the hayride...it was BEAUTIFUL.


Thankyou @JCnGrace! Yeah, at least you got rid of the ones that don't fit though. I still have to get rid of some, ugh. Gonna have to tonight because I won't be able to fit my new stuff in my drawers or closets. :lol:


----------



## gingerscout

JC I can see the Gilligan thing..LOL.. although Goober would suit him and his temperment more...ha ha ha


----------



## JCnGrace

Well then you need to get him a Goober hat!

Nothing untoward happened today so I have no confessions. Hubby should be on here confessing that he'd forget his head if it wasn't fastened on though.


----------



## Cherrij

Just got this from our friend - this is 10 minutes off the trailer, in the forest.. enjoying ourselves


----------



## PoptartShop

@Cherrij aww that's such a great picture. So cute!!!  

I confess, not much to really confess today! :lol:

I did see a funny meme today, it said 'are you today's date? because you're 10/10'. So corny but made me laugh LOL. :rofl:


----------



## Yettanutha

*Your just having one of those days...*

:riding:


gingerscout said:


> I'm getting sick and tired of being alone with my horse all the time, I can't find people to ride with, and feel like I am going to get no where I want to be always by myself with no one to help if needed. So much so that as much as I love having him, and spending time with him, and owning a horse, I nearly threw in the towel. There is only so many failures one person can take, can't get into lessons atm as the only ones I found won't start till April at the earliest. No groups Ive found in the area, none on FB, none on CL.. zilch


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582

I love the picture Cheri

Nice to see everyone still around


----------



## gingerscout

well a lot happens in almost 2 years.. ha ha

So I needed to use my trailer to help my Brother move some furnature.. poor Ren stood at the gate and was like where we going.he felt gypped I guess when I left without him.. ha ha


----------



## JCnGrace

My friend had to come to town today so met at the Chinese place at 3:00 p.m. What the heck would you call that? Luner? Luper? LOL Anyway, it made me feel old eating that early. 

Tomorrow is my pre-surgery appointment so the fix (hopefully) is in the near future. The arm had been doing pretty good but this morning I moved it wrong, felt the sudden sharp pain, and now back to every little movement hurting. What doesn't make sense is that from everything I've read on the internet a torn bicep tendon doesn't hurt so I'm going to be really mad if this surgery doesn't help the pain after the recovery time. I'll be asking him about that tomorrow.


----------



## Cherrij

Hope it will go well @JCnGrace !!


----------



## TuyaGirl

@JCnGrace I hope the surgery works out for you. 
@gingerscout your horse is such a character, lol!
@evilamc omg I would have died! And you had the guts to hold on and take a picture! When I was younger I was a lot more affraid of spiders, but that one would be a no no  And about the damage on your truck, good you're getting it fixed soon.
@PoptartShop I miss buying clothes. I bet it felt good!  The last item I bought this week was a halter for Tuya, as hers was broken and tied with hay string when I last saw it, lol! The orchard looks really nice! I bet you had a great time going there.
@Cherrij Aww, such a sweet moment pictured. The way you are looking at Grand shows how much you love and care for him 

This week is going slooowww... And I had an argument with boss because of a task she wanted me to do and that I don't feel confortable doing. I was not hired to even do that kind of work!! I tried to explain that to her, and as she had no arguments she came up with the bossy talk 'you will do it because I am telling you to'. I had to take a deep breath not to quit right there. I am so fed up with this crappy situation :-(
Plus the weather has been so nice, which is making me even more grumpy, I want to ride and enjoy it, as you recall it was awful on my vacation... Someday it will start raining and without indoor arena I will be screwed. Barely enjoyed my mare this year. And she is not getting any younger :-(

Speaking of memes (and @PoptartShop yours made me laugh), this morning I came across this one on Facebook. Could not be more accurate: If you think adventure is dangerous, try routine, it is lethal

Have a nice day everyone!


----------



## Zexious

^Fingers crossed that your work situation improves, Tuya! Working for the "because I said so" bosses is never easy. 

Cherrij -- What a flattering photo!! <3 Thanks for sharing!!

My mother and her husband are living with Boyfriend and I while their newest home is built. I confess the quarters are tight and it's driving me nuts!


----------



## JCnGrace

Thanks guys, I'm sure it's just a matter of the jitters causing the what ifs. LOL I've had very little experience going under the knife so the closer it gets the more nervous I get.


Oh man @Zexious, you and your boyfriend are brave. When the stepson comes I'm ready for him to leave after about 3 days even though he's staying in his RV out in the driveway. It still disrupts my routines and I'm a creature of habits. LOL


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

Cherrij said:


> Just got this from our friend - this is 10 minutes off the trailer, in the forest.. enjoying ourselves
> 
> View attachment 932546


He so alert and happy to be there. Love that picture!


The eye... good grief. I hadn't considered lantana has a skin irritant the spines and leaves produce. Went to my usual eye doctor Monday as a work in/emergency basis. She removed a small piece of debris, apparently one of those hair fine spines. It left "two little pokey holes" behind. She said they should heal overnight.

NOPE.

Was there when she opened the doors yesterday. She flushed my eye. She examined it, the pokey holes aren't healed. Instead they're mounded up like grains of tiny tiny sand. They still shouldn't be causing the pain, especially since, according to her, my eyes are so tough from wearing contacts. So, its the irritant doing its irritating thing.

Two doctor's visits and a prescription for drops later... I'm still hurting and I hope this nonsense eases up soon. 

I don't have time for this.

I missed out riding Trigger yesterday evening when B and a friend of hers came over. She rode him instead, said he behaved beautifully and that's leaving the barn area, they didn't ride on 'strange' land this time, just to see how he did.

I confess - to not knowing if he's really gaited or not. I've had some people say, that's a gaited horse... others are like, pfft. Whatever. Not gaited. Still others, that have ridden him say: He is just ALMOST gaited.

Gaited horses aren't common here, but they're rising in popularity. I was under the impression a truly gaited horse gaits on its own just because. That's what they do. Aside from a very fast speed walk complete with head shake (which resembles a running walk but its rough as all get out), and a high stepping showy but slow 'trot', I've not seen him truly gait.

In my noobery IDK if a gaited horse should be naturally smooth to ride or it that comes with proper training of said gaited horse. I don't think anyone else around here knows either, tbh.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

carshon said:


> I have ridden near a rattlesnake - and when I say near I mean the horse I was on planted feet and flat out refused to move forward. I could not figure out why until I saw it move in the dirt in the road. I would not have known what kind of snake it.


The older gentleman that owns one of the tack shops in Ada, OK, was telling me he and his mare got into a vociferous disagreement about crossing a creek. He said: We go through it every single time we ride... but that day, NOPE. HUH UH. NOT GONNA. He and her had it out, she still refused, he was aggravated but they rode a different direction. He said something about that just bothered him tremendously, so when they got home, he got on the ranger, got his snake gun and went back to investigate. 

Literally over night, a wad of cottonmouths had set up shop RIGHT. THERE.

She knew it, he thought he knew better than his mare.

He said he commenced to eliminating the problems. Snakes were eradicated.


----------



## carshon

@AtokaGhosthorse gaited horses gait because of a recessive gene they have - but they also have to be in shape to gait. We purchased a foundered mare last May - she did not gait when we purchased her (sore feet - very over weight and out of shape) we got the feet turned around and hubby started taking weekly lessons on her as well as our weekly to bi-weekly trail rides. She gaited by the end of the summer. This year she is gaiting even better and is smoother.

That being said - I owned a lovely little Fox Trotter that had the nicest ground covering flat walk - but really did not gait - as you said - she almost gaited! She was registered and was a lovely horse but even after months of riding her she would feel "in gait" for a few strides and fall apart. Sadly she broke her leg 4 months after I got her so I never was able to see if she ever would really gait. 

Moral of the story - a gaited horse should gait - but they all feel and look different when they do. Some are smoother than others.



My confession - I did away with the Chiro completely - and have been doing some stretches and deep tissue massage. Back feels much better and hips seem to be slowly loosening up. But my muscles feel like I played a game in the NFL. I never thought I could be this stiff and loosening up could be so painful! But I feel like I am on the road to getting better


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

I really think at this point with him, I need to get him in the rodeo arena, and have someone that he's comfortable with in the saddle, like B, or even L (the boy that lived with us for a couple of years - Trigger will do anything he asks) see if they can put him through some paces while I record, then upload to youtube and share it here, let everyone weigh in on him.

B, she's done every conceivable rodeo event a woman or girl can do, said he could also have been a relay horse. He is highly competitive and just one loud click and a firm GO motion is all it takes and he's OFF. That's why he's named Trigger - my son once quipped he has a hair trigger. 

Also, totally get the soreness. It really is remarkable how... quickly... the human body, especially if you're y'know. Uhm... 30s or 40s... can 'get stove up' as my husband says, just from getting a deep tissue massage or from stretching exercises.


----------



## gingerscout

man I hope your eye feels better, and I also hope your back feels better as well... It has been raining buckets for 2 days.. I want to go ride but all the MUD plus riding in pouring rain doesnt sound appealing to me...LOL, The mini is a fluffy monster already.. hes cute and knows it we had a bunch of people over the other day and he was demanding petting and attention from everybody... we have learned to not sit down in the patio furnature when he is out.. He will try to climb in your lap I wish I had it on video He thinks he is a lap pony


----------



## PoptartShop

@JCnGrace good luck!!! I hope all goes well for you!
@TuyaGirl OMG do we work for the same boss???????? I also got into it with my boss today about something similar! EVERY day I want to quit/walk out but I have bills so I can't. LOL. Tuya is spoiled! <3 I'm sure she looks great in her new halter! & that saying is so true...it is so lethal. That's how I feel this week!

I followed-up with the attorney since my interview Friday, I hope hope hope I get it...ugh.

We will get through this!
@Zexious LOL good luck, I hope things move fast because that can't be easy! :sad: I'd prob lose it! :lol: 

I confess, it's a gloomy cloudy day & work is driving me nuts. Is it Friday yet?????? I am certainly having a glass of wine tonight!


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

Eye FINALLY stopped aching around 4 pm. Thank GOODNESS. It still does from time to time if I move it a certain direction, but that's better than just pulsing with pain, constantly.

CONFESSION: DH and I made 'the block', an area where where section line roads form one huge 'block' of land, a mile wide by a mile long. We were deer spotting. Saw a few wild turkeys in flight, moving to their roost for the night, a LOT of does, a few small bucks. I bought a package of Keebler pecan sandies to take with us and snack on...

We got home, Trigger was waiting by the gate, in the dark. He's learned plastic shopping bags aren't going to eat him. No, in fact, they MAY have delicious snacks inside and therefore must be investigated (Which is far better than the OMG ITS GOING TO EAT ME reaction he used to have).... the sandies were in the bag. He paced the gate like, What's in the bag!? What's IN THE BAG!? Oh please let me see what's in the bag!

Sooo... I shared my sandies with him. He quite enjoyed the two I let him have.


----------



## gingerscout

I confess I'm confused.. the Boy scouts are now going to allow girls, but my daughter is in Girl scouts and unless dads event they want no part of boys.. so how is that fair.. I don't think it's wrong to have boy scouts and girl scouts.. I swear whomever has these ideas is on some good drugs I swear..LOL


----------



## anndankev

I thought the Boy Scouts already allowed girls, in a bit of a different group/branch though called the Adventure Team or something.

The horse in my avatar, Elwood, was the biggest chicken in the world. My Mother would save apple peelings for him in plastic grocery bags. He got over his fear of them real quick, and like Trigger would be all up and asking what's in the bag. I called them Grandma Bags. He'd stick his face right in them, and no other horse better be in his way.

Plastic bags were the only thing he was not afraid of. LOL


----------



## JCnGrace

@AtokaGhosthorse, there is nothing more irritating than having something wrong with your eye. I feel for ya and hope it's 100% healed soon. 

We dabbled a little in TWs back in the day and while I can get on a trained gaited horse and get it to gait I had trouble getting the 3 youngsters we raised to gait when I was training them under saddle. However, a friend of mine who rides nothing but gaited horses would come over and get on them and in no time have them gaiting under saddle. Obviously there's something you can do to help them learn but I sure never could figure out what the heck I was doing wrong. 

I like to ride a gaited horse just for something different on occasion but on a regular basis I prefer non-gaited. Probably because that's what me and my muscles are more used to because my back bothered me worse riding a gaited horse. You still move, you just move differently. Been a while so I hope I'm remembering right but on a fox trotter you have a side to side motion and on a walker you get a back and forth motion (or vice versa) during their gaits and of course on a non-gaited up and down during the trot which is all about the same speed. 

@carshon, glad things are starting to ease up for you. I hope you continue to see improvement.

@PoptartShop, still got my fingers crossed on you getting that new job. We will celebrate with you when you get it!

@gingerscout, back when Majik was an only mini he would actually climb steps to get up on the deck with me. Once he got a girlfriend I was old news. LOL

And you're right they should keep them separate but if they're going to allow girls into the Boy Scouts then boys should be allowed into Girl Scouts, only fair.


I confess that I think I've died and gone to heaven. Yesterday it was out to eat for Chinese and then today hubby and I stopped after my appointment for Mexican. Now I just need to go out for pizza tomorrow and triple my pleasure. LOL I don't know why but those 3 types of food and a good tossed salad are the things I think taste better at a restaurant than what I can make at home (except tacos but I don't order those when I go out). 

EEK, I found out today they will be drilling a hole all the way through the bone to fix the tendon. I didn't need to hear that!


----------



## anndankev

Liked you post JC, except for the bone drilling part. 

When my rotator cuff tore for the second time 2 tendons had also snapped. Did not have to have any bone drilling though. The surgeon told me though that most of the lingering post op pain was due to scraping arthritis off of the clavicle bone.

Did not have surgery the first time the rotator tore. Overall I am glad that I finally did have the surgery. Long recovery but now better off. Can pick up a coffee cup out of the microwave without using other hand to hold up my arm haha. 

Only bad part is now I can also lift dirty water buckets off the hooks to dump them instead of having somebody else do it.

Good luck, keep pain pills on hand, and look forward knowing that it will be better.


----------



## JCnGrace

Thanks @anndankev, I appreciate hearing your success story. His nurse told me today he'll send me home with some good stuff for pain control. Heck mild stuff puts me to sleep so good stuff ought to keep me knocked out until after it has healed. LOL


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

gingerscout said:


> I confess I'm confused.. the Boy scouts are now going to allow girls, but my daughter is in Girl scouts and unless dads event they want no part of boys.. so how is that fair.. I don't think it's wrong to have boy scouts and girl scouts.. I swear whomever has these ideas is on some good drugs I swear..LOL


Yeah, I'm very equal opportunity, smash that glass ceiling, but this is silly. So long as both divisions are teaching equal skills and values, who cares if they're separate? 

Now I guess they'll just be the Who the Flip Ever Wants to do Whatever Scouts. 

Also, DH was an Eagle Scout. I always tease him about being the boy scout of the family when we're going camping or riding the horses in the rough, stuff like that.


----------



## gingerscout

I like it.. or can be the learn all life skills scouts


----------



## JCnGrace

Well durn, I didn't get to go out for pizza tonight. Instead we moved hay to the mini barn in preparation of moving them back to their lot behind the garage and added ag-lime to Thunder and Frecks' side of the lean-to.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@Zexious Thanks! Yeah, definitely no fun to have such a boss... I already hate my job enough, no need to add such a pain like her. I hope your mum and boyfriend can return to their home soon, I am like @JCnGrace, I like my space and my routines too much, lol!
@PoptartShop It's Friday!! Yay!! Lol! It's been such a long week... Ugh. I hope you have some great news about that job soon! And also that you can go and ride / see lovely Camden :smile:
@gingerscout I did not even know scouts were divided in boys and girls. Not around this little corner of the world :smile:
@carshon if you saw no improvement you did good quitting the chiro. I hope those stretches and massage work for you.
@AtokaGhosthorse glad your eye is better! I never rode a gaited horse, that's not something you see around here, so I would not even know what to do? Lol! Gaited or not, Trigger is such a cool horse! And the plastic / treat idea is so nice!! Next time it's windy guess I will put some carrots on top of the tarp that is covering the shavings, ahah :smile:
@JCnGrace that was almost an around the world menu!! Asia, South America and Europe! :smile:

This looong week is finally ending. Boss never asked me to do that task again. I guess she got the picture, but I am still upset about the whole thing. Tomorrow I will ride and relax. Should be warm and without wind. I just hope my blood pressure does not play tricks on me.

Happy weekend everyone!!


----------



## gingerscout

@TuyaGirl doesn't sound like they will be split up here for much longer too.. and don't feel bad, I have zilch experience with gaited too.. but debating looking into one for next horse.. so I need to find some I guess.. ha ha 

I am going to have Pizza tonight JC.. I have to go pick up the truck and since I have to drive 45 miles to get it, and there is a pizza place down the street I usually pick one up when I go visit.. Got to get the trailer and take patches the mini to the farm tomorrow for both their vet day, for shots and maybe teeth if needed. I also got hoof boots that actually fit right YAY, so hopefully Sunday I get to go south to the trail ride, except the weather is supposed to be horrid so the person going with me is debating if we should go or not, I was hoping it would blow over, but each day the chance goes up for rain, not down

I just got back from seeing Ren, he was a ham as usual, took a bareback ride, first in a long time, after I had to find his halter, we leave it on the fence.. well apparently he decided that that one he wanted to play with so I found it back in the back of his acre pen.. then he gave me a couple of hugs and lots of kisses, like he always does and then threw his head over my shoulder and took a selfie with me, he even smiled.. I don't usually take selfies but I thought it was funny


----------



## TuyaGirl

@gingerscout I am not seeing the picture


----------



## TuyaGirl

Sorry double post. The internet is playing with me


----------



## gingerscout

because I didn't think to post it here. ha ha:blueunicorn:


----------



## JCnGrace

Mmm...PIZZA! Still haven't got any. LOL

Tomorrow is rescheduled farrier day. Got stood up by him last week. Just wondering if it would be ok to turn him over my knee since I've known him since he was a little tyke? LOL I called him tonight just to make sure he was still planning on being here in the morning. I hope his dad gets sick of working a 9-5 job soon, I miss him and his reliability, but I talked to him on the phone the other day and so far he's loving the new job. Good for him, bad for me. Seriously though I'm giving N a pass this time because he's been sick with mono but next time he's going to get a lecture about dependability (it's ok if life sometimes gets in the way but no excuses for not picking up the phone and calling) and then if it happens again I guess I'll be in the market for a new farrier as much as I hate the thought. Because last week wasn't the first time he was a no show/no call.


----------



## Change

anndankev said:


> Aghh ... <<<<shivers>>>>
> Your hand is way too close to that spider.
> I think I recall that Change likes spiders, or is that snakes?
> I live in Ohio, didn't know Tarantulas lived in Ohio, where do you suppose he came from?


That think looks like a very healthy wolf-spider. We have lots of them around here. There's one that has a huge web in the corner of the barn. I call him "Jeff." Why? Just because. He doesn't bother me - if I see him I say hi and then ignore him. Spiders are cool (so long as they aren't in the house). House spiders get reminded that they are supposed to live outdoors - catch and release if I can, or death by squashing if I can't.



gingerscout said:


> So I needed to use my trailer to help my Brother move some furnature.. poor Ren stood at the gate and was like where we going.he felt gypped I guess when I left without him.. ha ha


I used to have a gelding that would throw an absolute fit if I even moved the trailer on property and he wasn't in it. We had to make sure to keep trailer doors closed because if you led him past one with the door open, he'd try to load himself. That boy actually backed out of a trailer while going 55 mph on a freeway when the back latch failed. Rolled and tumbled and got skinned up pretty badly - and hopped right back in afterward. I miss that old boy!



JCnGrace said:


> Mmm...PIZZA! Still haven't got any. LOL


 Thankfully, I live close enough in that I can still have pizza delivered. Although I'll admit I tend to order their chicken ceasar salad most often!

Granddaughter was cleaning out the workshop/junk storage after work on Thursday. She slid a 2x6 onto the pile of junk already loaded into the bed of the little (F150) truck and tapped the back window with a corner. CRAAAACK!!! The whole back window spiderwebbed! And when we closed the truck's door, part of it fell out. So - the cab of the truck is tarped until the glass guy comes out Monday. Worst part of it is that's the only truck with liability only. I get to foot the repair bill. <sigh>

Tractor is home from the shop again. Son and I are taking bets as to how long we'll be able to use it before another hydraulic line blows. :-|

Absolutely beautiful early fall morning here. Clear and cool with a nice breeze. I'm hoping I'll have the energy to ride after Son and I get done with all the work we have planned. So much to do!! And so slow in getting done. Grr.


----------



## anndankev

My brother's name is Jeff.


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582

anndankev said:


> My brother's name is Jeff.



My uncle's too :rofl: We use to have a funnel weaver spider that lived on the front porch, his name was Steve and I called him my pet. But then my dad decided he was too close to the house and moved him.


----------



## anndankev

"moved him." :clap:


----------



## JCnGrace

Pedicures are done for the next little bit. Got an apology and the explanation of old phone took a crap = our number not in his contacts on new phone. Young kids need to realize that while technology may be great it sometimes fails big time and maybe there's a reason us old folks have address/phone books where you actually have to write the info down so that you have it when you need it. Plus we didn't have his new phone number so I called his dad to get it, imagine that. 

Maybe I should confess that I'm now at an age where I wonder what the heck this world is coming to just like my folks wondered and their folks wondered, etc... Somehow it manages to keep on working in spite of us. LOL 

I also confess I had to take a nap this afternoon. Getting up before sunrise doesn't agree with me. 

@Change, I don't have a spider phobia either. I like spiders but I've never named one. LOL


----------



## Captain Evil

Tomorrow we are going up to Canada to participate in the annual Zombie Dive, and, since it is supposed to rain on and off, I am extremely hopeful that I will have some time just to catch up on Horse Forum! So much is happening with so many people, and I have barely a clue.

So I am excited for tomorrow. Off to pack!


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

So I have been in Kaitaia for 3 days and haven't even caught my horses. Rain, wind and exhaustion!! The "sunny north" is holding out on me!!! lol

Both horses look good and it is only a matter of time. Might get a chance to catch them later.
@Cherrij love hearing when you get to work with Grand, even the little things.

All of you really, especially the 'regular posters', its just that Grand's was the first journal I read from page 1 and it was at about 55 pages when I started!!

Not keen on bugs. Never let them stay. Place I was in in Taumarunui was bad for cockroaches *shudder*. @BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 don't squash your Jeff!!


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582

anndankev said:


> "moved him." :clap:


Well actually more like forced him to move himself. He tore down the web. :-x
@ShirtHotTeez I didn't squish Steve, but when he got relocated another one moved in so :grin:


----------



## gingerscout

So Ride tomorrow is out 100% chance of rain.. been pouring buckets all night here anyways.. not making a 3 hour trip for nothing. Today was vet day, both Ren and Patches got a clean bill of health.. their shots and checkups. Renegade got sedated and got his teeth cleaned.. he got drunk off his a$$ from the sedative.. he was quite funny


----------



## gingerscout

I have one awesome pic I want to post but I don't want the persons face in it, I don't have photoshop, and anything I can edit it with on the computer I have won't load after I edit it.. so crap


----------



## JCnGrace

Yay @ShirtHotTeez you've arrived at your destination, now you can get settled and have some horse time.


Poor Ren, @gingerscout. Not really, you're being a responsible owner but he just looks so OUT of it. I used to have to remind my vet to not match the sedative to JC's size because then he'd be trying to float teeth on a horse passed out on the floor. LOL 


You all know how I go on about Cutter being the problem child, wants to be boss so always stirring up trouble, yada yada yada. He's nothing but a big ol' FAKE about being Mr. Tuff Guy. He lost sight of the rest of his herd today and was screaming his fool head off. Once the herd took pity on him and hollered back so he'd know where they were he took off like a shot. And who did he run to and start smelling all over? Flash, who he pretends to hate. LOL


----------



## gingerscout

JC.. the vet commented that he was a lightweight.. he only got 2/3 of a normal dose, and within 5 min he was rocking back and forth and had a hard time keeping his head off the floor.. took him about 45 or so min to snap out of it.. he stood there in his pen, head down, then bit a fly.. slowly turned his head and saw he didn't finish his breakfast.. then slowly walked over there and shoved his face in his food.. so I knew he was feeling somewhat better.. LOL


----------



## anndankev

@gingerscout I don't have photoshop either but found I could open a jpeg pic with mspaint (came on my ancient HP laptop).

Then can mark on the pic and when saved it is still a jpeg, that can be uploaded to HF.

Is there some sort of paint program on your computer? Maybe that would work for you.


----------



## gingerscout

lets try this again.. he looks like he's losing his lunch..LOL


----------



## anndankev

Yes, that is one hairy happy face. LOL

When Elwood was doped up he would hold himself up by hanging his head over the yoke of his stall gate.


----------



## JCnGrace

He does @gingerscout!


----------



## Zexious

What a sweet looking gelding <3 (maybe it's the drugs? xD)
I especially like the second pic; too funny!

I confess I visited the build site for parent's new house. It's coming along!


----------



## JCnGrace

Not a dang thing interesting or exciting happened here today. It rained a bit and when it wasn't raining it still looked like it was going to any second. Did my barn chores and fixed chili for supper and that was the extent of my day other than being a bum, dozing off in the recliner and watching TV when I wasn't dozing.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

@JCnGrace you are allowed days like that 

I went into 'town' and checked real estate agents for rental places. Not much around :-(

Groomed Inca in arvo. Moulting big time. Her condition not as good as a week ago, not sure what has changed. Her feet are terrible so need to get farrier out asap, and i've never liked how she is low on heels on hind feet so need farrier to encourage heel height.

You can see the black summer coat coming through. Giving a mottled look.








Took some big tangles from her mane. Cheated a bit and used snips!!








Check out the view. From left Buzz Sonny Georgia (nearer) Inca Tess








:gallop:


----------



## TuyaGirl

@ShirtHotTeez wonderful pastures and landscape in there! I love Inca's face 
@gingerscout I know you didn't post the selfie, but I wanted to see it  Ahah Ren was so high! Glad he is a healthy boy 
@Zexious hopefully you will have your house back to yourself soon 
@JCnGrace Cutter is the typical horse that hates all the others until he is alone, lol! I really enjoy reading your horse's stories 
@Change I also try to relocate the house spiders whenever I can. And I hope you had time to ride after you and your son finished work 
@Captain Evil have fun at the zombie dive! And how does it work? Do you dive dressed like zombies or so?

The temperatures raised again for the weekend, so as soon as I arrived to the barn I went to pick Tuya's tack before my blood pressure decided to drop. I was alone but all went well when brushing and saddling. After that not so good. Between taking the halter off and putting it around her neck to briddle she decided she was outta there and left to her stall. I was behind the driveline so tried to stop her by grabbing the side of the saddle, feet dragging on the floor. It didn't work. When I arrived to her stable, holding the briddle, man I swear that if that mare could disappear through the wall she would have done it. I yelled at her, than yelled louder and demanded her to come to me, pointing to the ground next to my feet. She pulled a puppy look, then took baby steps and came. Didn't even tried the giraffe game, kept her head level and still while I briddled her  Then a friend of mine came, tied his mare and sat watching me. Mounting was a pain. As soon as I put the foot in the stirrup she would sidestep. Then he tried to help giving me like 100 opinions on what to do. I was already ****ed enough and now embarassed. When I finally got her standing my lovely jeans I thought were confortable enough would not let me mount properly, and I found myself clinging on the saddle, one leg on her butt that would not go anywhere, so Tuya was off balance and started to walk off. I finally landed on the saddle on a very clumsy way, pride hurt, oh well, lol! But anyway Tuya got pretty good compliments from him, on how young and alert she looked. Of course she looked all forward, she didn't give me one step of walk, she was trotting at the speed of a walk, after a while she calmed down so we ended good. Taking the briddle off she tried to leave again (in 7 years she has never done this, idk...), but this time I was ready, grabbed her forelock and made her back up to the tying place. What the???
Yesterday it was even hotter (33 degrees celsius with lots of wind, actually it was the worst day so far in which concerns to fires spreading across the whole country, taking the lives of 6 people :-(), and BO invited a group of friends that have driving horses to go on a trail ride, so I opted for not riding and stayed chatting and watching them getting the horses ready (7 carts with 2 horses each and 1 cart with 1 horse). My mistake was to put Tuya out. She lost it completely - prancing, pawing, galloping, screaming. She even made a perfect piaffe pressing against the gate. We have been on trail rides with + 30 horses and she was perfect... After they left I took her in, as I was leaving and she was getting a sweaty mess. Plus I like her alive and she would probably end up hurting herself. She looked like a bullet towards her stall. Geez, less Tuya, less!

Mondays... Can we skip to Saturday like... Now?


----------



## anndankev

^^^ Been there, Done that. :hug:


----------



## PoptartShop

Well, my 26th BIRTHDAY was on Saturday...I DIDN'T WANT THE WEEKEND TO END!  Ate some good food, had some good drinks, got an Alex & Ani bracelet, money, & a new handbag. I'd say it was a great weekend! 

Sucks it's Monday now though...LOL.
Still nothing from the attorney, I guess I didn't get it. Just sucks because the interview went so well. :sad: Ugh. I'll keep trying & applying.

I hope everyone had a good weekend, I need to play catchup later. The darn phone won't stop ringing & I'm swamped in billing here. :icon_rolleyes: Grrr.

I also got some new fly spray & some treats for Camden for Thursday. I can't wait to see him! <3 It poured Thursday so I didn't get to go ride. :/


----------



## JCnGrace

Happy belated birthday @PoptartShop! Sounds like you had a wonderful time. Maybe they are slow making a decision. You might call and ask and if they haven't hired anyone yet your phone call could remind them what a good interview you had. 

@ShirtHotTeez, it was a relaxing day but then I had trouble going to sleep last night.

Your scenery is just beautiful. Did the little house you were going to rent fall through? I'd be mighty tempted just to get a camper and park it right out there with the horses. You couldn't beat waking up to that every day.

@TuyaGirl, sounds like Tuya may have been feeling her oats this weekend. I don't know why but Murphy's Law always seems to apply when someone is watching you.


----------



## TuyaGirl

anndankev said:


> ^^^ Been there, Donet that. :hug:


Ahah, good to know I am not the only one. But which part? Horse walking away saddled? Not standing for mounting? You getting your leg stuck behind the saddle? Landing like a potatoe bag on the saddle? Horse being a brat under saddle? Or horse throwing a fit so big on paddock that calls everyone's attention? LOL! I cannot believe all this hapenned! So yeah, I could use a hug now, thanks!  
And yes, there is always someone to make it worst.
@PoptartShop Glad to hear you had a great birthday! I wish you all the best!  and don't loose hope yet.

I forgot the pictures? Just to give an idea of the environment, I took them far on purpose as I didn't know most of the people


----------



## 6gun Kid

Been a minute since I have been on here, and I am some 30 pages behind. So for all the good things that have happened in my absence Mazel Tov! For all the bad my condolences!


----------



## anndankev

LOL, that is a pretty long list to happen all at once! 

The most repeated one for me is anytime where people might be watching. I really think it is my fault, the horse feeding off my nervousness. 

Just thank heavens there were not any hot air balloons nearby to top off the day. LOL


----------



## gingerscout

well Renegades new hoof boots actually fit him now, so now I have a good pair that will work.. YAY.. although he thought I was trying to kill him putting plastic bags on his feet and then these mystery thing on his hoofs then making him walk in it.. he walked like he was halfway between a spanish walk and a cat with tape in its paws at first...LOL


----------



## EmberScarlet

gingerscout said:


> well Renegades new hoof boots actually fit him now, so now I have a good pair that will work.. YAY.. although he thought I was trying to kill him putting plastic bags on his feet and then these mystery thing on his hoofs then making him walk in it.. he walked like he was halfway between a spanish walk and a cat with tape in its paws at first...LOL


That I'd love to see, haha.


----------



## JCnGrace

Another early day tomorrow. Going up to my hometown tomorrow to help mom move and the movers are going to be there at 9:00. That means leaving here by no later than 7:30 am, preferably earlier. YUCK!!! All this trouble to move to another condo probably less than 2 miles from her current one just because she got mad that they raised her HOA fees 50 bucks a month (first raise in the 20 some years she's lived there LOL).


----------



## PoptartShop

@JCnGrace thank you! :smile: Yeah, I already emailed the attorney last week with a thank you/follow-up since the interview...nothing. :sad: So...I applied to like 15 places between yesterday & today- hopefully I get an interview again from somewhere. Ugh. Goodness, that's an early morning tomorrow. You better rest up tonight. Geeze LOL she's lucky, in 20 years???! Ah! :lol:
@TuyaGirl aww I love the pictures. So cool.  & Thank you! I know, I'm just super fed up with my current job so I want out. :sad: 
@6gun Kid hi again, glad to see you popping in! 
@Zexious ah a new house is so exciting! I loved that! My parents did the same thing, was so cool to watch the progress. 
@ShirtHotTeez she is so beautiful. 
@Change sorry to hear that about the truck!  I hope it doesn't cost too much.

I confess, the new girl started today. Finally right...I've been dealing with not having anyone help/be above me for like 3-4 months...drained.
She seems cool so far. There's things her and I BOTH don't know (I've just been winging it/trying my best since my other office mgr quit) but hey at least it'll help me.

I'm just so tired...I NEED A VACA!


----------



## Captain Evil

Captain Evil said:


> ...I am extremely hopeful that I will have some time just to catch up on Horse Forum! So much is happening with so many people, and I have barely a clue.


THAT did not happen! First, I could not remember my forum password to sign in, and then - no internet! Couldn't even read it! So, people's lives are still a mystery to me...:sad:

But Zombie dives went well. Of course, I have photos...

There were 14 divers in all: 1 Course Setter, 3 Zombies...









...and 10 Zombie Fighters









divided into two teams. A military diver/underwater detonator for the Canadian army led one team:









and Diving Husband led the other:









And then there was one Diving Doctor and two Donut Ladies. And me. 

Some Zombies were more convincing...









...than others (Donut Ladies, so who cares what they looked like: they were awesome!)...








.

A Zombie Fish unfortunately joined the outing, and was promptly devoured by Diving Husband:







.

(Post infection by a Zombie...)

So, sadly, DH WAS infected and turned into a Zombie. Oh well.

Then, yesterday morning, my parrot, Kraken, got loose!!









I followed her calls into the woods, and managed to find her twice, with a gap of about 3 hours in between findings, when she flew away and wouldn't call back. I talked to her for HOURS trying to convince her to come down from her trees high in the sky, and finally, at about 4:30, when the temperatures dropped and dusk was falling, she did. 

Then she got a nice cup of tea! (Decafe!)


----------



## PoptartShop

@Captain Evil that is SOOOO freaking cool!!!  Zombie Dive! Ah I'm so jealous! LOL that looks like a blast.
Goodness, glad Kraken was okay! So happy you were able to find her. 
She knows she has it too darn good to leave LOL. Ah, the 'zombies' are so cool! That looked like so much fun. I'm so glad you had a good time. 
LOL his face at the end. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## gingerscout

The Zombie stuff is epic... that looks like so much fun

I wish I would have taken pics/ video, but I was trying to avoid being stepped on by a horse who was trying to dislodge them from his feet at first..lol

My Halloween costume came in for the wedding.. Pics got taken and put on Facebook.. I am now embarassed for life...*hides*
Its going to be 15-20 degrees ABOVE normal temps for close to 2 more weeks.. 70's maybe 80's in almost November.. I don't want snow, but tired of the heat

Gave myself and patches a heart attack this morning.. pulled the tractor out and shut it off, seemed ok.. tried to start it again.. wouldn't start.. cranked on it for 2-3 min.. then chugged a couple of times and KA-POW.. blew like a cannon blast.. .. did some investigating and found a mouse nest in the carburetor/ air filter box.. so I was going to tune it up anyways so this settles it.. scared the bejeesus out of both of us though.. that 25hp twin cyl engine it has sure made quite a sound


----------



## TuyaGirl

@gingerscout both BO's driving horses when wearing leg wraps on back legs walk like a cat wearing socks  It's dangerous because they are so uncoordinated they can actually kick people if too close. After a few strides they're fine.
What are you dressing for the wedding?
@PoptartShop glad to hear the new employee is there! Hopefully you will get along just fine 
@Captain Evil Such cool pictures! Sounds you had good fun. Silly Kraken, she must have figured it's better inside  I would have had a heart attack!

I am heartbroken. Remember me saying 6 people had lost their lives on the fires that ruined the north of the country? Well they're up to 41. People died trying to save themselves, or their homes, enterprises, animals. Today I opened Facebook and the first images I saw had the title of 'for the ones that had no voice'. They were animals' pictures. It looked like Pompey's statues, so I was not getting it at first. There was a rabbit, a deer, and a horse. The deer was landing flat, but both rabbit and horse died just laying down, not flat, you know? Horse was in the middle of what used to be a forest. Probably someone who cared for him set him loose hoping he would find a way. He didn't. He suffered. I cannot get the image out of my head. And I am crying... :-( I am a cry baby, but heck, we even lost 80% of the 700 year old Royal forest, so... 

Go hug your horses for me :-(


----------



## Captain Evil

Oh, TuyaGirl, that is so heartbreaking. I am so sorry for you, your beautiful forest, and all of the people and animals. Too, too hard. Hugs to you and all of Portugal from across the waters.


----------



## JCnGrace

@CAPtainEvil, Kraken has such beautiful colors! So glad she decided she liked living the pampered life instead of the wild life and decided to come home. I'm picturing her fitting from tree to tree while you're trying to follow her and she's laughing at you. Once the fun of getting chased disappeared she came back looking for you.

@PoptartShop, hopefully the new person will ease your burden and you can quit feeling so overwhelmed at work. That just sucks about not getting the job you wanted but maybe something better will come along in your search.

@gingerscout, no fair letting your facebook friends see you in your costume but not your forum friends. Yes, I'm trying to guilt you into posting the picture. LOL

@TuyaGirl, that is so sad. This year has seemed to be one disaster after another and it's past time for a little respite from them. Hugs!


Oh boy does my mom have STUFF! Who knew they made so many different cake stands and that she thinks she needs every glass/crystal one ever made? I have no clue where she is going to put everything since this new place is a lot smaller than her old one. I told her the only solution was to buy the condo next door and cut a hole in the wall. Unfortunately cake stands aren't the only thing she collects. I often wonder where the heck I come from since I'm nothing like her. LOL Anyway she was really worn out by the time I left and I gave her strict instructions to put her jammies on and go to bed. My sister-in-law and niece worked their fannies off today cleaning all the furniture as they moved it in and trying to find places for all her glassware. I only walked my feet off from carrying out and then in all the little stuff she didn't have the movers haul because she packed stuff in weight she could handle so that meant lots and lots of little boxes or bigger boxes only half full. It would crack me up when I'd go to pick up something and she'd be all worried about trying to help me because it was way too heavy for one person and I'd be like "Mo-om, this weighs nothing". And I was being serious about that not just trying to blow her off so that she wouldn't try to carry stuff. We can thank our horses for keeping us all strong!

I confess that I tried to steal one of her trash containers. On my way home and heard a thump back in the bed of my truck and it dawned on me I had forgot to unload it since it was the only thing I put in the back on our last trip. Thankfully, I was in the area where a sister lives so instead of turning around and going back to Shelbyville I stopped and asked her if she would take it into town the next time she went. Now I have to call mom tomorrow and confess to her. 

I think someone is trying to give me some kind of message about motorcycles. Hubby and I was passed by that one running from the cops less than 2 weeks ago and then today I was stopped at a 4-way and a guy laid his bike down coming to a stop on the cross road. I thought the bike was going to slide right under my truck so I hurried and backed up to get out of it's path. No idea what caused the bike to go down, he was slowing down for the stop sign one second and the next second he was sliding down the road on his belly. His friend he was riding with said he was fine but he wasn't moving too fast when he finally got up. I offered to give him a ride to the hospital to get checked out but he didn't want to so I went on my merry way. Thank goodness he had a helmet and leathers on.


----------



## Change

@Captain Evil - the zombie dive looks like so much fun. Glad Kraken's adventure ended with the day. I'm sure he enjoyed his warm cuppa as he savored the memories of a day of freedom. ;-)
@TuyaGirl - wild fires are terrible things. Fire is the only natural disaster that truly terrifies me.
@JCnGrace - your Mom is a riot. Give her my love next time you talk with her.


So - got the truck window fixed on Monday. Wallet is whining. But....

Oh, what fun it is to live in the country. While sitting idle over the weekend, a colony of bees decided one of the gaps at the tie-down point in the bed of the F150 would be a great place for a hive. They're honey-bees, so I don't want to spray them - but how do you evict bees from the innards of a truck? Should I just drive around and hope they blow away? And, well, then there's the hive itself. How do I get the combs and honey out?


----------



## JCnGrace

Will do @Change. What an interesting dilemma you have. Around here there a lot of people that will remove a hive just so they can try to get it established in their own box but your bees picked a spot where hive removal by a person sounds impossible without ripping the bed apart. The only thing that comes to my mind is do your idea of driving around to get the bees to leave, then you'd have to park it well away from where it sat or they'd be right back in there and then hook a hose up to your hot water tank and flush the stuff out. Waste of good honey but melting it is all I can up with. Maybe a bee keeper would have a better idea.


----------



## PoptartShop

@TuyaGirl I am so sorry to hear that. That's just horrible. :sad: So sad...Hugs to you & your country <3  Can't even imagine.
@JCnGrace thank you. Yeah, maybe something better will come along. Can only hope. Fingers crossed! LOL about your mom! That's so funny. Apparently you can never have too many cake stands. :lol: That was very nice of you to offer him a ride. Sheesh, people need to be careful. I'm also glad he had a helmet on, whew! Thank goodness, don't know how people go without those! It's scary enough not having a seatbelt!
@Change oh gosh a hive?! LOL I guess they were like, this bed is roomy let's make some honey! :lol: Hmmm..I guess drive around? Not sure...I second maybe asking a beekeeper? I don't know how I'd go about that one!

I confess...the new girl already wants to quit...hopefully she doesn't, but I don't blame her. My boss took 3-4mos to HIRE SOMEONE...& everything's so backed up. There's things I never handled/don't know how to do, so I am helping her the best I can but it's just very overwhelming. Ugh...nobody is going to wanna deal with it. :sad:
Like I said, I'm applying at so many law firms, so I hope I get something soon. I need to get out of here. LOL.


----------



## gingerscout

@PoptartShop I don't envy you or your job.. I hope something comes along soon for you and you could get out of there, that amount of stress isn't good for anyone

JC.. I have enough people laughing at me already.. probably even more here..LOL I don't need any fuel for the fire.. ha ha ha


----------



## gingerscout

Also when it comes to motorcycles, my father has parkinsons, and against his DR's orders continues to ride his, he has already laid one down, and blamed it on a user error.. bad thing is his girlfriend willingly gets on the back and rides with him.. she's braver than I ever would be.. I wish he would listen and stop just in case next time he isn't hurt worse


----------



## Cherrij

Oh gosh, I hope you guys are all ok! 

Just a quick confession about an adventure - I am crazy! 
I went and saw my horse again (since Friday) and after checking him all over and testing him from the ground, I decided I will saddle him and try to go for a little walk in the forest!
He did ok in the arena, so I walked him out of there and straight into the trails (don't you just love it when the trails start 10 m from the stable area? )

Of course, in the beginning he was a little unsure, a bit nervous, walking fast, trying to turn around, but I kept calm and just asked him to keep going straight! 
And we managed around 40 minutes of brisk forest walk with me on his back. A few times he raised trot himself, and later when he was calm, I asked him to trot myself. We need to work on brakes again though.. Buuuut, I admit - so long not being ridden, and going on trails bit-less.. enough excuses for his behavior 

And because you all like him so much, two pictures from today  

















Now just need to keep up the regular visits, make long walks in group and think about trotting some straight lines to start building strength!


----------



## Captain Evil

I confess, I am sad. The Shire Farm in our town is giving up. They cite increased traffic making the roads too dangerous to navigate with their horses and carriages. They have gone from having 11 beautiful Shires down to two geldings, and now... who knows? It just feels as though with the shootings and the depletion of the seas and continued destruction of the old, wild places of the world... hunh. 

And now, the repeated inability of the horse, especially the heavy horse, to survive in this cold and commercial environment.... it makes me so sad. I know that the merchants in our town will be rejoicing, because the Shires impeded traffic and caused them to lose two or three precious minutes in their driving about town. 

It just feels as though everything is being diminished beyond rebound.


----------



## gingerscout

I see people all the time in those weird T-Rex costumes riding horses.. I wonder how Renegade would tolerate me in a costume.. I may have to try, if I can convince someone to take some pictures of me doing it.. ha ha ha


----------



## gingerscout

ok fine..lol I am going as Fat Pikachu.. or Fatachu..


----------



## JCnGrace

Oh my, I love your costumes @gingerscout! LOL Is that little cutie beside you your daughter? 


Good for you and Grand getting out and about @Cherrij.

@Captain Evil, yes it is sad to see something you think of as special closing up. Don't give up hope though because someday it may just come back around. Back when I was a kid a small town in our county had a huge hullaballoo every 4th of July. Starting with a huge parade in the morning that just about every person in the county participated in and ending with a huge firework display after the sun went down. During the day a carnival and family picnic kept us entertained. Well, they quit having it for several years probably for several reasons but then as the kids that grew up enjoying it started coming of age and taking leadership positions in the county they started it up again. At first it wasn't nearly the big deal it was but every year they work on making it bigger and better.


I confess that I wish my niece would pick up the durn phone and call me. They are bringing the girls down to the area this weekend to visit some public caves and e-mailed me wanting to know if we were free for supper one night. So I replied we were, asked where they wanted to meet, etc. So then she said something about picking up a pizza and coming to the house and I thought hmmm... maybe she's hinting about spending the night here so I e-mailed her back and asked if they wanted to crash here. She writes back and goes in a totally different direction and doesn't answer a one of my questions. I hate when that happens! If you are asking yourself why don't I pick up the phone and call her it's because she works, has 4 kids that keep them on the run constantly and she never answers her phone. LOL

My sister-in-law was back helping mom again today. She deserves a medal! I wish I was good at picking out meaningful little gifts to show appreciation but I totally suck at it and don't have a clue. The only thing I can think of is to get a card and write her a note. 

On the other hand sis #2 has a good whack coming. She came across a picture of me while going through mom's stuff and instead of tossing it told mom to make sure she gave it to me. I was 6, had no front teeth top or bottom, had my mouth hanging open and my tongue turned upside down and sticking out through the gaps. Was not my best moment! LOL 


See @gingerscout, you're not the only one who has silly pictures floating around.


----------



## Captain Evil

JCnGrace said:


> On the other hand sis #2 has a good whack coming. She came across a picture of me while going through mom's stuff and instead of tossing it told mom to make sure she gave it to me. I was 6, had no front teeth top or bottom, had my mouth hanging open and my tongue turned upside down and sticking out through the gaps. Was not my best moment! LOL


You Have GOT to post it!!!


----------



## carshon

@gingerscout I love the pic and it is so cute to have your daughter there too.


I confess - my back is a tad better - and I sat in a Tucker endurance saddle and just loved it! never thought I would. Found one on Craigslist at a decent price and the owner never contacted me back so I am bummed. I have a Circle Y high horse on order - and sat in one of those too and liked it but the endurance saddle at the tack shop just seemed made for me. But I am NOT spending $1400 on a used saddle.


----------



## Zexious

Those are quite the photos, gingerscout! Too funny xD

Glad to hear your back is feeling better, carshon!

I confess I'm considering getting a personal trainer; has anyone here had success with one?


----------



## JCnGrace

Captain Evil said:


> You Have GOT to post it!!!


 
Thankfully I don't know how to scan photos and now is not the time to learn! LOL


----------



## anndankev

You can take a picture of a photo and get it onto your computer that way.


----------



## JCnGrace

Zexious said:


> Those are quite the photos, gingerscout! Too funny xD
> 
> Glad to hear your back is feeling better, carshon!
> 
> I confess I'm considering getting a personal trainer; has anyone here had success with one?


I've had dozens of personal trainers in the form of 4-legged task masters that did a wonderful job of training me to do their bidding. :redface: 

I don't think that's the kind you're talking about though. LOL


----------



## PoptartShop

@gingerscout yeah, I mean it pays the bills but something's gotta give. Just gotta keep applying. I'm trying! Cool costume! 
@Zexious never had one but one of my friends has, they're not too bad depends on who you have...some are a bit pushy. LOL.
@JCnGrace LOL omg we need to see that! :lol: 
@Captain Evil aww that is sad. :sad: Hopefully it won't be down forever.  Definitely sad when things like that come to an end, especially when you never see it coming since it's been around for so long.
@carshon so glad to hear your back is feeling better. Endurance saddles are pretty comfortable! 

I confess, I am SO lucky I had my glasses with me because my contact lense ripped & it scratched my eye...let's just say my left eye is killing me. Ugh. I am riding later so I don't want to wear my glasses (they need to be adjusted/tightened). Grrrrrrrrr.


----------



## evilamc

@PoptartShop that stinks about your contacts but cool tip with your glasses...take a hair band and wrap it around the ends of the frame, set it so it sits behind your ear and your glasses wont budge. I used to do that but then I found these little rubber things on amazon that attach to your glasses. It works great!


----------



## gingerscout

I confess I have been watching people post on FB about these awesome group trail rides they go on in scenic places and makes me wish I could do it, maybe someday I'll get to actually get to do the whole barn ride trail string thing.. as cheesy as it sounds.. problem is trying to find a barn less than 500 miles away that doesen't have the less than 250 pound weight limit thing to contend with


----------



## JCnGrace

Sorry about your eye @PoptartShop. If you can lasiks. Scared the bejesus out of me having it done and I'm not sure I could do it a second time but I sure liked not having to wear contacts or glasses anymore. For a few years that is, until I started needed reading glasses but still nice not to have to worry with them for most of the day.

@gingerscout, look for ones you can take your own horse. 


Remember the other day when I said hubby needed to confess about losing things? Well tonight it was the checkbook and we spent 2+ hours looking for it before he finally found it out in the garage under some of his hoard. I am about ready to strangle him and he was reminded sternly that he is not allowed to touch the checkbook for reasons besides not being able to remember to enter the checks he writes into the register. He was convinced he'd left it in the pocket of the jeans he wore and he still hasn't found his dirty jeans. LOL 

Why is it I can be busy all day long but can't seem to get much accomplished? Today the only noticeable thing was scrubbing the main bathroom from top to bottom and that's a tiny room. LOL Oh and I just remembered I still need to clean the mirror so I didn't even get a tiny room done.


----------



## Cherrij

I just wanted to show some pictures I found on a photographers page, last night at dusk, when the fog came in.. 
This is my favourite mare at work. 
And she is Grand's half sister. 

In this photo her boyfriend is behind her - he often is a photo model  








I love the fact her coat is so beautiful when she is 9!!!


----------



## Zexious

What a stunning horse, @Cherrij !
Is it possible to get closer photos of that pretty gray??
@PoptartShop , I swear, contacts/glasses are pretty much the bane of my existence Dx I get that it's a 'first world problem' but they really can be a pain.
Like JC suggested, have you considered looking into lasik? I plan on getting it, once my eyes start changing--but for now I think it'd be a moot point. 

Haha! Not quite, @JCnGrace ! I already have one of that variety!

I confess I really hate flying, and am dreading my trip back to Colorado for this reason. Ugh. 
Again, with the first world problems xD


----------



## Change

Well, the bee hive is still there, and I suppose the bees are, too, although it's been after dark/too cool when I get up or get home to check. I called a beekeeper and sent pix to see what he'd recommend - the only thing he could think of was to remove the bedliner. Ugh. I may drive around the block a few times to see if I can disperse the residents, but I don't know where else I can park the truck to prevent their return. Maybe I can use some FlexTape to seal the opening?

I had RK years ago, before Lasix was even invented. Before that, I'd had to wear glasses or hard contacts for 20 years! I loved it for about 15 years, and then I got old and my eyes started changing shape again. RK used a scalpel on my cornea - as my eyes changed, the scars didn't. So now I'm back into gas-perm (rigid) contacts for distance vision and have to wear reading glasses for the up-close stuff. Oh well, I did have 15 years of good vision. It was worth it. I wish I were a good candidate for Lasix - I'd definitely do it again - but because of the scarring, they say short of a cornea transplant, there's not much they can do.
@Captain Evil - That is so sad about the Shire Farm. My sister's carriage company is also struggling with many of her regular winter/Christmas contracts not renewing this year. She lives on contract work and weddings, funerals, quincenearas, etc. She quit doing street rides years ago because interest was waning to the point that it cost more to sit there than she was earning.
@PoptartShop - if the new girl quits, tell your boss you'll take the job - with a significant raise. He can't keep expecting you to do it - and training new hires - without being paid appropriately.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@Change I am not particularly afraid of most insects in general, but bees drive me nuts! I loose control of myself, lol! And then I think it's worst because the more hysterical I am the more they seem to follow me. In the beginning of my journey at the barn I used to get all eyes on me at first, now no one cares for my fits anymore 
@PoptartShop Thanks for the kind words. I hope the girl stays, you surely don't need the extra workload! I also hope your eye improves soon. And that you get to see Camden this weekend!
@carshon that's great that you are slowly improving! And about the saddle, maybe you could wait a little longer to see if anything comes up? Or you could put an add somewhere asking if anyone has a used one for sale within a certain price range? Like Facebook groups or so... 
@gingerscout Awww, thanks for sharing the picture! You and your daughter look great! I love her unicorn outfit.
@Cherrij It's such a good feeling to have a great ride after quite a while. Grand was a good boy! And such wonderful pictures, thanks for sharing them
@Zexious I hate flying too, so I totally understand you!
@Captain Evil Thanks for the support. It's been a hard time around here. So many people and animals affected, just awful. 

Finally the weekend arrived, thankfully it has been a rainy week, so all will be muddy, but I don't care as we were under severe drought.
Rip Curl Pro starts tomorrow, some years ago I went there on horseback, but there will be lots of drones and Tuya is not a fan of those. During my vacation I had the chance to see her absolutely astonished by a drone flying far away, several days in a row, and she never ceased the behaviour. I am not going to risk it, I can imagine myself tensing up on the first one we would meet and all going South in a minute  But I will try to go there during the week if I can manage working a few extra hours. I prefer because you get to be real close with the surfers (and how cute some of them are, like John John Florence), and on the weekend forget about it. Just too messy.

Enjoy your weekend!


----------



## PoptartShop

@TuyaGirl thank you! Drones are so cool! But I'm sure Tuya would be like what the heck is that thing?? LOL. Probably thinks it's a monster. :lol:
@evilamc yeah, luckily they were OK & didn't fall off.
I felt SO good today when I put a brand new lense in. LOL I was like yay my eye isn't killing me!
@JCnGrace eh, Lasik sounds cool but 1) I can't afford it & 2) I'm too scared, so mostly contacts/glasses sometimes works for me. LOL. I am sooo blind though, without them. It'd be cool to see the world 24/7 perfectly. :O I'm just such a baby haha.
LOL, you better keep the checkbook away from him! :lol: That's too funny. Glad it was found though!

I saw Camden last night.  Great ride. Just me & him. The lady at the rescue wasn't feeling well. :sad: 
But we had a good ride. He's looking so good. I need to show you guys some pictures. I will Monday!

Enjoy your weekends!!!!!!! <3 

Going to Field of Screams tomorrow (haunted attraction) for the first time, so that'll be fun. Other than that, not doing a darn thing. 
Definitely having some margaritas tonight...work was hell this week!


----------



## carshon

I confess to be frustrated. I messaged a seller from Craigslist about a saddle. It is listed in the Kansas City MO CL. I live in NW IL. I really really like this saddle and it is a super price. BUT..... the seller hasn't messaged me back and I think it is because I live so far away. I completely understand about being wary of scams but I included my name and phone # and told them how interested I was.


I hate missed opportunities like that!


----------



## Chestnut crazy

I’m getting my new horse tomorrow! 12 pm English time!!!:cowboy::runninghorse2::runninghorse2::faceshot:


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

Chestnut crazy said:


> I’m getting my new horse tomorrow! 12 pm English time!!!:cowboy::runninghorse2::runninghorse2::faceshot:


exciting. photos are a must


----------



## Captain Evil

I confess, I still haven't figured out how to log in on my iPad, so still miles behind. 

But that won't stop me from posting, of course.

After DH worked sternman lobstering from 6:00 until 4:30, we left for a dive job at boatyard. He had to find and retrieve two barrels of baby oysters and one culling screen which had gone overboard in a recent blow. Here are (of course) some photos:

This is just a sign letting you know you are at a boatyard.









Nori tagged along:









If he sees a starfish, DH always kisses it. This is a Forbes.









Easiest way out was to climb these rocks. The camera makes it look worse than it is, but it is still a hike, especially in a Kevlar drysuit.









And more walking...









Then a short drive to the oyster farm which is about two minutes from our house. He got paid in oysters. They wanted to give him 200 but he only took 50; then gave half of those to the guy he lobsters with, Mutha.









And Nori got to run around too, so she was happy!









Then, we went on a second dive job about half an hour away, to film eels at night. It started at 8:30 and ended about 10:00. He saw about 30 baby eels, but not the massive migration of big eels they were hoping for.









I didn't take this photo: a drone flying overhead did. But I thought it looked cool. It was close to zero visibility, but he had fun anyway. I accidentally fell into the river and drenched all my paperwork, but thankfully, the drone did not get a picture of that. 

Tomorrow we are off again... someday I will ride my horse, I swear it!


----------



## Captain Evil

Just one more shot of the oyster farm, because it is such a beautiful place:


----------



## JCnGrace

I want Nori @Captain Evil! She is so gorgeous. Does she have a person? Every Newfie I've known always has a favorite human. Is there an old wives tale about kissing star fish or just silly hubby? 


Sounds fun @PoptartShop!


Congrats @Chestnut crazy, and to echo @ShirtHotTeez, pics please!

@carshon, maybe they don't want to mess with shipping. If you're willing to go pick it up send another message and tell them that. 

@TuyaGirl, I don't know how mine would react to a drone. They are used to low flying planes because of crop dusters but a little alien spaceship looking thing flying right over their heads may be a whole different story.


So we get to the restaurant first and go ahead in. I'm trying to get tables put together when my niece and her family walk in. Nephew-in-law comes and helps me, we all sit down and I finally look over at my niece and she's only half there! The brat has kept secret that she had surgery back in Feb.! I saw her at graduation parties back in the spring so I don't know if I'm blind or she just hadn't lost a noticeable amount of weight yet. She looks good and says she feels a whole lot better so good for her! I already e-mailed her mother and yelled at her for not telling me because she normally tells me everything.


Today we got the minis a new water trough instead of repairing their old one. I'm thinking it's a sign of old age when you'd rather pay for new than do the work required for repairing. LOL


----------



## EstrellaandJericho

Captain Evil said:


> I confess, I am sad. The Shire Farm in our town is giving up. They cite increased traffic making the roads too dangerous to navigate with their horses and carriages. They have gone from having 11 beautiful Shires down to two geldings, and now... who knows? It just feels as though with the shootings and the depletion of the seas and continued destruction of the old, wild places of the world... hunh.
> 
> And now, the repeated inability of the horse, especially the heavy horse, to survive in this cold and commercial environment.... it makes me so sad. I know that the merchants in our town will be rejoicing, because the Shires impeded traffic and caused them to lose two or three precious minutes in their driving about town.
> 
> It just feels as though everything is being diminished beyond rebound.


when the gas shortage happened in my area and the end of gas was on some minds, I kept thinking "stop threatening me with a good time". Same with that EVP bomb Bs from NK and such. I would love to live in a society without cars and taxes.


----------



## anndankev

@*CaptainEvil*

... ... ... waiting on an explanation of kissing starfish. LOL

Like what's the big attraction? 

:dance-smiley05:


----------



## Change

The bad news is that my colony of truck-ridin' bees aren't bees at all; they're hornets. :-O

The good news is that they're hornets which meant I had absolutely no qualms about soaking the next with hornet killin' spray.

And fun news! The only other horse person nearby came to visit and let us know his spotted draft (Percheron) mare had foaled 10 days ago - which was a huge surprise, since no one - including J - knew the mare was pregnant. He just went out to feed the other morning and HI THERE!!! So Son and I hopped on the 4-wheeler and went to visit. The filly is adorable! She's a blue-eyed bay paint, and boy is she already tall and leggy! Her dam is 16.2h and her sire 16; he's a registered QH Palomino barrel racing horse. J was laughing that he's going to have a "racing Percheron!" I miss having baby horses! 

Granddaughter is working at a haunted house for the next few weekends (until Halloween). She's a witch (at the haunted house - not at home!) Last night was Opening Night and she was SOOO excited. 
@chestnut_crazy - congratulations. Pictures are a requirement!
@Captain Evil - you always take such amazing pictures. Too bad the drone missed your "dive." ;-)


----------



## JCnGrace

Hornets have nasty temperaments, be careful!

I bet that baby is cute. I miss them too anytime I see any and think "hmmm....which mare could I use?" until I remember all the time and work involved in getting one raised. And lets not forget the sleepless nights of foal watch although camping at the barn the first couple of nights is fun. It helps that I really don't have a mare left I want to breed. Freckles is the only one I would even contemplate and she's old enough now that getting her in foal would be an iffy endeavor.


----------



## Captain Evil

anndankev said:


> @*CaptainEvil*
> 
> ... ... ... waiting on an explanation of kissing starfish. LOL
> 
> Like what's the big attraction?
> 
> :dance-smiley05:


Aahh, no real explanation. He just kisses everything! Lobsters, crabs, sea cucumbers, urchins, fish... everything! That's one reason I married him, if you get my drift... (Can you post that on Horse Forum?!?)


----------



## anndankev

LOL No I don't think you can post that on HF. LOL


----------



## JCnGrace

Captain Evil said:


> Aahh, no real explanation. He just kisses everything! Lobsters, crabs, sea cucumbers, urchins, fish... everything! That's one reason I married him, if you get my drift... (Can you post that on Horse Forum?!?)


 
That took a second to sink in and then I fell out of my chair!:rofl:


----------



## JCnGrace

Do real cobwebs hanging off my dining room chairs count as Halloween decorations? 

The horses are mad at me because they got a flake of hay for dinner tonight instead of their handful of oats. LOL They got locked out of the barn for today because hubby just laid new ag lime and soaked it down and the floor is still too mushy for the horses to be on without wrecking it. Trying to feed oats outside is a no go because they just play musical oat piles. After their hay was gone they were all lined up at the gate wanting in their barn. They are such barn babies!


----------



## gingerscout

I was hanging out with my uncle tonight whom used to be big into horses and rode every day. And he was telling me about his horse and how he missed riding, but wife wanted to move to suburbia and he sold him and hasn't ridden since. His eyes lit up and he got so excited to talk to me about the adventures he had with his horse, then how sad he was to give it all up. He hasn't ridden in 13 years since he sold his horse and he just turned 70. I told him if I had a dollar for every one I see saying I started again after so many years, and if he found a safe horse he could technically start again if he wanted to.. I could see him giving serious ponder to it.. I have a feeling I just opened a can of worms between him and my aunt. During the story I found out that his horse should be 20 this year.. he kept telling me that was so old and he didn't think he was alive, but my horse is almost 18.. I mean good possibility at 20 he's still around.. right? I almost feel like I should do some detective work and try to locate it, I mean who knows it may still be local, and I would imagine the joy to have him see his horse again after all these years, maybe not to own/ ride again.. but just to give a carrot to or something.. I mean he told me he was seal brown and 17.1 hands QH big tall, and slow.. kind of a plug.. loved to run, but was the slowest galloping horse he had ever ridden


----------



## gingerscout

so doing a bit of searching around I found a horse here on HF that may have been his old horse.. 16.2 hands ( my uncle said had to be almost 17) same age, same sale date time frame, same general area we live in ( he lived in) same 2 white back legs and a blaze, but its a chestnut, and he told me brown. So it could be, or it could not be.. problem is that OP hasn't logged in since 2012


----------



## JCnGrace

@gingerscout, back in your uncle's day a 20 year old horse was near the end of it's lifespan. Things have come a long way since then. I think it's cool that you are looking for his old horse and what a coincidence that it may actually be owned by a forum member. If you PM the member the forum will send them an e-mail so if they still have the same one maybe they'll log in to read it.


My mom hadn't ridden since she was a kid but her and dad were camping with us in Brown County and she went on a trail ride with us. She was in her early to mid 60s at the time. We had to peel her off the saddle when we got back to camp but she loved it and still talks about it.



So I had hubby scan that picture and I'm going to see if it will show up but I'm not sure because it's in a pdf file. Here goes nothing!

Didn't work, says the file is too big. I'll have to have him get it out of that file and just show up as a picture the next time he's playing on the computer. I tried resizing and also moving it but didn't have any luck with either.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@carshon don't loose hope yet. Maybe the seller does not find anyone else interested and still calls you back?
@Chestnut crazy Yay, new horse!! Congratulations and don't forget to post pictures!
@Captain Evil you are right, the oyster farm really is a beautiful place! And I missed seeing Nori, I bet she had fun out there :smile: I don't know why but every time you post pictures I find my life so boring, lol! And I forgot to reply about the drafts. Just wanted to say I feel you, this Summer was the first one without the usual showjumping competitions where my riding school was. They have such great facilities, it's a shame they are almost abandoned now. Only a few pasture boarded horses and that's it. It was almost like an annual ritual the days spent there. Although I used to get mad at some riders I enjoyed going there...
@Change hornets, oh my. I hate them! So no conscience problems, right? Lol! That is so cool that your granddaughter is working at the haunted house! I hope she has fun. 
I miss seeing a baby horse, must be so cute!
@gingerscout 20 years old is not that old. It's my mare's age and she looks like a 3 year old sometimes, lol! That would be really cool if said horse was still near by and they could reunite. Would not be the first time.

Monday came fast (insert swearing here, lol), and as predicted the weekend was not very productive in which concerns to quality time spent with my mare. It didn't rain, but the ground was quite muddy still, and BO gave me a big no no when I said I was taking Tuya out to her paddock. He was very concerned that she would end up hurting herself, as there are concrete parts covered by a thin layer of dirt that became mud and very slippery. How is it that everyone is aware of my mare's clumsiness? lol! So she spent the whole time pawing and throwing a fit to come out, poor girl :frown_color: Plus BO was all upset and tired of accident prone horses. One of his palomino driving mares got seriously hurt in her head last week. And he needs her to go to the Lusitano horse fair in two weeks. I will post picture when I am on my phone.

As I said I didn´t go to Rip Curl, just passed by as it was too crowded, but will try to go there tomorrow or so, today is an off day. Lots of good looking people out there!! :smile: I was like I am in paradise!! 
Yeah, @PoptartShop, drones are really cool but just too many flying around, and despite Tuya is ok with planes and so, she gets startled by drone's sound, so better not, as I don't want to get famous by falling off a horse on the world surf championship, lol! And get filmed! (kidding here)

As yesterday was so cool I will post the link to a video of what happened. You can see the official drone filming it sometimes. Lots of good waves and maneuvers, for the ones that might enjoy it. And thousands of people! Yes, this is my beach. Darn I am proud! :loveshower:

Highlight]Highlight Reel: Heavy Moments from Day 2 at MEO Rip Curl Pro - World Surf League Reel: Heavy Moments from Day 2 at MEO Rip Curl Pro - World Surf League


----------



## PoptartShop

@Captain Evil that made my Monday morning!! LOL!!!! :rofl: :lol: Too funny!
@Change oh good, glad they are hornets then and not honeybees! Spray away! 
Aww I'm sure the filly is adorable!  So cute! I love haunted houses, it must be fun to work at one! 
I went to Field of Screams in PA this weekend, it was a BLAST! 
@TuyaGirl wow really cool video!!!  That is definitely something to see! I'm sure the eye candy is amazing too. :lol: Monday came fast for me too...I was like geeze, my 2 days off flew by. 
@JCnGrace aw, boo! We are all dying to see it! :lol: 
The horses were prob like, really mom??? How could you do this to us! LOL.
& yes, real cobwebs count! :lol: 

I confess, the weekend went by too fast. :sad: But it was fun.
Just...back to hell hole, what I like to call it. :lol: I feel like I am getting sick, but hopefully I'm not...it's the darn weather change.
I got my tonsils out this summer, I better not be getting sick!


----------



## TuyaGirl

*Warning - wound picture*

Just to give you an idea. BO is on top of it, but sure looks bad...


----------



## JCnGrace

OUCH @TuyaGirl, I bet she has a nasty headache.


----------



## anndankev

Oowww, poor girl.

Do you know how it happened?


----------



## TuyaGirl

@JCnGrace and @anndankev she has a huge bump on her head, not visible from the front. BO put her and her driving partner on a dry lot and the next day he found this. Does not even know where she hurt herself or why, but the fact is there were a lot of places where she could have done this. He is treating her according to the vet, stitches were not possible, but there's so many flies pestering her all the time... As soon as the ointments go the flies come. I wish we had access to all the alternatives you have, like for the proud flesh  This poor girl is a saint for the treatments. I hope she heals soon...


----------



## PoptartShop

@*TuyaGirl* poor girl! Oh my! :sad: That looks pretty ouchy. I hope she heals soon too. Stupid flies too, they are attracted to that.  Keep us posted.

Here's promised pictures of Camden.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

@PoptartShop she is gorgeous. love her.
@TuyaGirl that looks nasty. BIL uses blue stone (copper sulphate) on proud flesh. He says if it is really bad cut off excess with scalpel first. He says get 'yellow lotion' from vet, but I don't know what it is made up of or if you can get it where you are. I would use Rawleigh's Salve, the unmedicated one and if you suspect dermatitis add iodine. It will be messy but help keep flies off, those crusty bits will come away with the salve when you clean it, so a bit yucky but simple.

I confess I have not done much with my horses. The sunny north is still holding out on me and I just spent 3 days in bed with the most miserable chest cold/pneumonia/dying type thing!! Because of the coughing I feel like I have been run over by a train! Have just cooked them up some barley so will take them a feed later when its cooled a bit.


----------



## Captain Evil

JCnGrace said:


> I want Nori @Captain Evil! She is so gorgeous. Does she have a person? Every Newfie I've known always has a favorite human.


 @JCnGrace: Her person in DH. Nori is Newfie #11 and each and every one has had him as their guy. Shepherds, Pit bulls, mutts.... it's me. But Newfies, it's him.


----------



## gingerscout

I always wanted a newfie.. settled for a mastiff.. wife said no hairy hairy big dogs, although a newfie pup came up at our rescue we help out with, and we were almost in the car to go look at her


----------



## Zexious

@PoptartShop - Camden is gorgeous!
@gingerscout - My aunt and uncle have a Newfie, and just love him.
I'm frankly a little surprised they went with the breed, as they live in a relatively small home, and my aunt is ocd about keeping it immaculate. Seems a little ironic, given all that hair.

I confess that I'm not sure what to do about my kitty.
We took him to the vet two weeks ago, as he was exhibiting symptoms of a urinary tract infection. After testing (and a $400+ vet bill, my favorite) that it was not in fact an infection, but instead that he has lower urinary tract disease (I think that's what they called it), in which his bladder can become inflamed if he's too stressed out and that it's something he will have for the rest of his life.
When asked what could have caused this flare up, they said it could have been anything, really, but they thought it was related to Boyfriend and I being out of town for a few days. They gave him pain killers to help relax him, but ultimately said it's environmental changes that will solve the problem.
So we changed his diet to reflect this, we opened up the house more, and we increased the number of water dishes he has access to as they suggested. 

He seems to have made improvements, but still doesn't seem 100%? 
I'm conflicted if I should take him back in, or wait a bit longer..


----------



## JCnGrace

I hope all you sicklies get to feeling better soon, that includes the 4 legged kids who aren't doing so well too!


Camden is such a handsome gent @PoptartShop!


Get an e-mail from my niece (not the one we just met for supper) who is on vacation next week and wants me to go trail riding with her. I think she's being cruel for waiting until I absolutely can't go before asking me. Maybe if she tied me to the horse and popped a pain pill in my mouth every couple of hours I'd be able to manage it. LOL 

This time tomorrow night I'll be a basket case. I told my friend if she heard someone beating on her door in the middle of the night it would be me looking for a place to hide because I chickened out of surgery. This time Thursday night I won't care. 

Our dinner guest was back tonight and I got thanked for giving her a little food by getting a claw through my finger. I was keeping her back from eating Faith's portion and found myself in the middle of a cat fight. Both of them got a bop on the head for their nastiness, not that a cat ever learns from getting a bop but it made me feel better. LOL They both looked at me like "What was that for?" before going back to giving each other the evil eye and snarling. Finally just removed the visitor from the dining table (work bench) until Faith got done. I shouldn't be feeding her but how do you say no to a hungry momma cat when she's nursing kittens? I hope those kittens are not hidden away somewhere up in our hay mow.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@PoptartShop thanks for the best wishes. BO said she got reeealy close to get her skull broken :sad: Hell hole, ahah, that could fit my working place too! Awww Camden is so pretty, thanks for showing him, I missed that lovely and alert face :wink:
@ShirtHotTeez we do have copper sulfate! I will tell BO, thanks. And if the 'yellow lotion' is a yellow home made ointment BO has that too, inside a syringe. Unfortunately Rawleigh's Salve is something I've never seen before, and I had to check on Google what it looks like. Iodine is also being used alternately with the ointment. He is desperate. And on another note I hope you feel better soon!
@JCnGrace all will be good, it's for your own good. Easier said then done, I know, but try to keep calm. And I gotta say your description of how you could get on a horse now made me laugh, sometimes I needed that when I am feeling insecure, just replace alcohol instead of pills, lol! And I forgot to say but little feral kitten at the barn is tamed now. He was just afraid of people, not a mean kitty at all. All the time I spent around him payed off :smile:
@Zexious I feel your pain. My cat has urinary problems that cause blockage of the urethra. Every time this happens we have to rush to the vet or he will get paralyzed in the back, poor thing. We need to feed him special food to prevent that, kinda helped but he has urinary infections still, just not so bad. We feed him Urinary S/O moderate calories from Royal Canin, and it costs a FORTUNE!! But breaks my heart to see him in such deep pain, and the vet bills are really high, so better safe than sorrow... Yes, lots of water bowls around the house, and litter box as clean as possible. If it's stress related then give him lots of love :smile:

Nothing to confess here... That's how interesting my life is...


----------



## Change

Working from home today and for some reason I can't get my email or IM to connect to the server. Everything else works.... Oh well. I have what I need to work on and any new mail will just have to wait! 

Yesterday afternoon I had an electrician out to give me an estimate on repairing the cut power line/installing a new breaker box on the old porch/soon to be new tack room where the trailer was removed. Today I have a plumber coming out to install a clean-catch/cap on the cut sewer line. 

I may, just for giggles, drag some 2x4s out and work on framing the porch sides for the tack room walls. Right now it's just 4x4 posts and a floor (about 1/4 of which needs replacing). I could probably do that, too - I have the materials. 

And miss Bossy-Pants Cally just whinneyed to let me know she is Ready for her Breakfast to be Served. I am a slave!


----------



## PoptartShop

I confess, I'm sick. :sad: Sore throat...yay...I got my tonsils out a few months ago, you'd think I wouldn't get sore throats (kidding, you still get sore throats lol).
It's not as severe as it used to be, but it still sucks.

NEW GIRL QUIT TODAY...LOL...can't wait to see if we go another 3mos without hiring someone...great...I'm over it. :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## gingerscout

Have I mentioned I want to ride.. but It has been a steady rain/ hard rain since Saturday night.. and not supposed to stop till tomorrow afternoon sometime.. there is already lots of mud. Tonight is supposed to get into the 20's and they said we may have the blasphemous S word tomorrow morning.. same with Friday where the high is only 42 low of 23.. It won't stick.. but man not ready for snow already


----------



## JCnGrace

PoptartShop said:


> I confess, I'm sick. :sad: Sore throat...yay...I got my tonsils out a few months ago, you'd think I wouldn't get sore throats (kidding, you still get sore throats lol).
> It's not as severe as it used to be, but it still sucks.
> 
> NEW GIRL QUIT TODAY...LOL...can't wait to see if we go another 3mos without hiring someone...great...I'm over it. :icon_rolleyes:


Well heck, can't like this post because it's all bad news. You still have to worry about strep throat just not tonsillitis. 

She didn't last long. Is the job/work environment that bad?



gingerscout said:


> Have I mentioned I want to ride.. but It has been a steady rain/ hard rain since Saturday night.. and not supposed to stop till tomorrow afternoon sometime.. there is already lots of mud. Tonight is supposed to get into the 20's and they said we may have the blasphemous S word tomorrow morning.. same with Friday where the high is only 42 low of 23.. It won't stick.. but man not ready for snow already


Can't like this one either. Yesterday was our first day of all day rain so all your rain is probably working its way south. Keep the snow, not time for it yet!

I saw one woolie worm that said we weren't going to have a winter but I think it must have been confused. All the others say bad spell at the beginning and end of winter with mild weather in between. Heck I think they are just as accurate at predicting the weather as the weather forecasters on TV, which means none of them know what they're talking about. LOL


----------



## gingerscout

weatherman perfect job.. just say 50% chance of whatever rain/ snow/ ice.. etc.. can't be wrong.. make 100k + a year.. look outside.. trees moving, oops its windy.. fog .. ok its foggy etc


----------



## PoptartShop

Thanks everyone for the Camden compliments. 
He really is a cutie AND a sweetheart!
@JCnGrace thank you. Yeah, I hopefully don't have strep. I got Mucinex it's just mucusy (sorry not trying to gross anyone out!) LOL. It's helping. I just can't wait to get home & rest. It's not NEARLY as bad as when I had my tonsils; it's definitely a less 'severe' sore throat. So that's a plus.

It is kinda bad, because things are really backed up since we didn't have anyone doing a lot of the a/p stuff (I did my best) for like 3-4mos. But it's really my boss's fault because he didn't feel like interviewing people.
But yup...she lasted a week. LOL.
@Change I hope you can get your email working!  That is frustrating! 
LOL that's so cute that she was whinnying. Awww!


----------



## carshon

@PoptartShop I can't believe she quit after a week. Must not have needed a job that much.


I confess I am totally over these back/hip issues. We have it figured out that I need to stretch a lot of my hip abductors. They are tight from sitting too much - office, mowing for our business and just resting. So I am doing my best to stretch.

I also confess I am dealing with an odd person on Craigslist. I answered an ad for a Tucker River Plantation saddle. The price was great. Sent 2 emails and no reply - so I assumed it was sold. Then I get an email and they cannot seem to figure out how to send me a PayPal invoice or they wait days before replying to emails. I really truly hope this is not a scam. I don't think it is but this person is getting on my last nerve.


----------



## gingerscout

so I am back to no one to ride with, both of my usual riding partners hurt themselves in 2 different ways, and are both grounded for 2-3 months which is into middle of snowy winter.. so yeah... sorry they hurt themselves, and glad I got out as much as I did, but it happens ( neither injury was horse related).. I still want to go out to the park near here once more.. maybe I can convince someone else to go if I drive..ha ha.. I'm not ready to throw in the towel yet for the year


----------



## gingerscout

Oh and Poptart.. your not going to gross me out.. winter is coming so I am starting to notice mice again ( happens every year.. joys of country living).. so I set a trap, got new ones that were supposed to be reusable.. self contained.. no mess etc.. caught one, easy clean, reload and set it again.. week goes by no more.. I was like we couldn't have only had one.. so I notice evidence on other end of kitchen, rebait it and set it.. next morning.. wife asks did we catch a mouse.. ummm yeah part of one.. most of it got away.. but it looked like the mouse exploded.. blood all over counter leg / chunk of its shoulder stuck in trap, and hair and its eyeball was on the counter ( sorry for being graphic) Mouse is nowhere to be found.. great.. guaranteed has a broken jaw and if not die from that probably bled to death.. just what I need.. time to go under the house into the crawlspace and see if I can find/ dispose of it


----------



## 6gun Kid

gingerscout said:


> so I am back to no one to ride with


 That is the way I prefer it. Since I so rarely do any day work anymore, and my job os SO stressful, my riding time is MY time.
.
.
.
.
.
.
unless my wife says she is riding with me......then it is us time


----------



## gingerscout

The fine print ... ha ha ha ha


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

@carshon. If your intuition is saying it is a scam - ditch it.
@gingerscout you're a cynic!! (weather)
@PoptartShop I toughed this infection out for a week. they tried to sell me mucinex but i've never used it, went with Gees Linctus and difflam lozenges. The relief!!

I confess i need to get on these horses soon. starting to feel negative anticipation. but between the wind and rain, and this nasty bug, it hasn't really been possible. Sis will be able to help out soon so thats a plus.

This getting old thing sux. I would ride almost anything once-upon-a-time! Now i am more reluctant to meet the dirt face to face!!


----------



## gingerscout

why am I cynical about the weather?? confused... I know snow is coming.. been that way my whole life.. soon be dark by 4 pm as well


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

gingerscout said:


> why am I cynical about the weather?? confused... I know snow is coming.. been that way my whole life.. soon be dark by 4 pm as well


lol . . . it was the 'stick your head out the window'. I was dairy farming for nearly 14 years, often a joke in the shed about the pay the weatherman gets and how often wrong and that he should. . . stick his head out the window!!!



> weatherman perfect job.. just say 50% chance of whatever rain/ snow/ ice.. etc.. can't be wrong.. make 100k + a year.. look outside.. trees moving, oops its windy.. fog .. ok its foggy etc


----------



## Cherrij

You know the feeling when life gets in the way? It feels like that for me now.. Life is getting in the way of everything. 
I am becoming constantly tired again. 
I had Saturday free, so visited my horse, but also worked out my friends horse (which was hard for me, because I had to learn how to get responses from him!). Sunday was a very hard day at work, and I got to lead canter trails twice, so Monday my bum was a little sore too  
And I haven't had a day off since Sunday and won't have one till Saturday. 
OK, not too many hours every day, but even then - giving 5 lessons a day tires you out!.. 

And I haven't had the time to try and take a more close up photo of the grey mare at work..


----------



## JCnGrace

Got the minis moved back to their home behind the garage which is where I like them to be the best. Naomi (their barn cat) is glad to have her friends back. They were ready to get back too. It felt like I was skiing down the driveway with 3 of them pulling me along. I think they knew they had me at a disadvantage because they normally don't pull at the lead. Especially Cherry, which was why I led her with my right hand and had the other two in my left, and she was pulling the worse. You never know which one of them is going to be the bad apple of the bunch but you can bet one of them is. They take turns pretending they've never been taught any manners. My fault for not tuning them up often enough.

On the agenda tomorrow is finish cleaning the kitchen & living room, grocery shopping and hopefully a hair cut. After that it's on hubby for a while.


----------



## JCnGrace

Just *YUCK*! @gingerscout.


----------



## carshon

@gingerscout I was you a few years ago before my daughter started riding. I had ridden by myself as a teen but was spoiled with riding friends for many years. Then we all had kids and sports to haul kids too and just stuff. My hubby works weekends and I work during the week. I had to be OK with just loading up and going. I met a lot of great people at the parks near my home and most don't mind a tag along. But riding alone was not that bad either.


Our riding days are coming to an end quickly here as well. We had 5 inches of rain last week and most parks are closed. The ones that are open will close for the season mid Nov and the 1 park that stays open year round will close for shotgun season. It is in the 40's this morning and I am doing chores in the dark before and after work. I love the midwest but dread when winter comes. Most farmers in my area are not open to riders in their fields so riding near home is nearly impossible.


----------



## Cherrij

@gingerscout - you are disgusting!! 
I have no rodents near the house since I got 2 felines guarding my property  (and I raw feed them so normally guts etc don't creep me out, but reading your post painted a very livid vision.. )


----------



## gingerscout

I had nothing to do with it except cleaning it up.. how do you all think I felt waking up to see that.. not what I was hoping for.. thats for sure..lol

I'd personally love to get a cat, alas wife and daughter are both allergic.. would make it easier this time of year and I am not getting a sphinx hairless cat... those creep me out


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

so Georgia went home yesterday. owner came to get her, said it was too much trouble stuffing round trying to get a float so he would just ride her home!! this tb mare has not been ridden since... before i got Inca. owner hasnt ridden in the same amount of time because he has been quite sick (heart or something). so he pulls her out of paddock, trims her feet, saddles up... all good. he goes to get on and she knows something is up but not too bad, a bit jiggly for mounting. we had her in a small space which might have helped she put in a few small pig roots and looks set for a full on buck but owner says he'll just get going!!! so away he goes. road ride about 5km then along the beach to where he is going, a bit over 4 hours!!! that took guts. bet they are both a bit sore today!


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

I have started a journal so I am not photo-bombing you all the time. But hey, i'm a pics person so you will still see pics here sometimes!!

Journal name is 'One Cool Message' - I thought Sonny's racing name a great idea.

If it works this is the link:

http://www.horseforum.com/member-journals/one-cool-message-781010/#post1970382946


----------



## gingerscout

I used to have a journal.. quit writing in it.. I could have updated it with a lot this year.. I figured the few people who actually read it see my stuff here.. I thought about maybe starting another one especially with the move coming next year.. but again.. so much more interesting stuff to see from other people.. my horse is nothing special..LOL


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

@gingerscout you can request the old journal be reopened. I think moderators only want one journal per person. Remember, to us your stuff is interesting!! If it is less than 18mths since you posted in it, it should still be accessible.


----------



## JCnGrace

For some reason I hardly ever go to the "journal" section. Maybe because I think they're like diaries and I shouldn't comment. 

No confessions. It's been a busy day and I still haven't got everything done but I can see the light at the end of the tunnel. LOL


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

@JCnGrace You're welcome to comment in mine . Your usual 'as you see it' attitude is just fine


----------



## Cherrij

My journal is down there too, so feel free  Though I haven't had the time to update it for a bit, but getting there  

I am still tired. I want my day off, but that will include running to the market, going to my horse, going to trim hooves for one horse, so not really a day off..


----------



## JCnGrace

ShirtHotTeez said:


> @*JCnGrace* You're welcome to comment in mine . Your usual 'as you see it' attitude is just fine





Cherrij said:


> My journal is down there too, so feel free  Though I haven't had the time to update it for a bit, but getting there
> 
> I am still tired. I want my day off, but that will include running to the market, going to my horse, going to trim hooves for one horse, so not really a day off..


 
Thanks guys!:grin: I'm probably going to have plenty of reading time for the next little while so I'll catch up on them. Comments though may be short and sweet.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@PoptartShop Oh, that sucks!! Both you sick and the girl quitting. What happened? Too much work for her? I really do hope things improve soon.
@gingerscout I might be the only person on the face of earth that felt sorry for the mouse. Must have been an awful death. No need to reply on this, my bad, can't change myself in this department, lol! And I am with you on sphinx cats, just something I would not want to put my hands on!
I hope you can go to that park this year still. And I told you before and I repeat: if there's someone in here that never has anything interesting to confess it's me! Heck I barely rode this year. And me and my mare accomplished nothing lately other that a trail ride around the property. Feeling better now? Lol!
@ShirtHotTeez I will definitely check your journal when I have the time. Life is getting in my way too much lately! I also hope you feel better soon so you can start riding your horses. The more time I spend off of the saddle the more nervous I get when it's time to ride. And kudos to Georgia's owner for the courage to mount straight on after such a long time! Maybe he knows her enough to know she's safe after the initial shenanighan? Or not? 
@Cherrij I know the feeling of those off days. Sometimes you end up even more tired, but someone has got to do it...

Nothing new around here except for the part where I really need a new job! This would not be new if this week my boss hadn't taken 30 minutes per day on my schedule. Because there's not enough work (didn't notice it yet, I've been working like crazy for most part) and not enough money to pay me. Most people are only making the afternoon shift. This is going down fast and I hope I can leave this boat before it sinks.

On another note I didn't go to Rip Curl's surf finals because it all happened so fast and I had work to do that could not wait. I was so mad! Plus I was going to say hi to Tuya afterwards. Will have to wait two more days...


----------



## Zexious

@TuyaGirl - What sort of industry are you working in?
Here's hoping you can find something better!

I confess that I'm getting frustrated with Boyfriend's schedule. He got a job at a luxury boutique hotel when we moved to Texas and has absolutely flourished. He has received three considerable promotions since he got the job in April, and he's working with a rapidly growing company, so he had a lot of potential to move up. I'm very, very proud of him, but... He's working so dang much. Like, 70+ hour weeks, every single week. Like... you're in Food and Beverage, not brain surgery...

I think I'm feeling this way also because of my own current lifestyle. 
I work at home, and spend all day cooped up alone; I don't have a car yet because of the accident, so I can't go anywhere.
Maybe it's less that he needs to work more, and more that I just need a hobby.


----------



## Tazzie

Seems like a lot of you are doing well! Though sounds like a few of you need to find new jobs ASAP!!

I hope surgery goes well for you @JCnGrace (it is today, right? sorry, I've been lurking, but haven't been able to comment much!!)

We've finished showing for the year. It was a decent ending, which you can read about in my journal so I don't bore you all with the details haha!

Izzie is a bit sore in her hindquarters, so we have an appointment with our chiro (he's a former vet) to start investigating what is going on. Fingers crossed it's fixable :sad:

I'll post a couple photos here, but the rest will be posted shortly in my journal (which people are welcome to comment on :wink


----------



## gingerscout

I confess I am confused.. I got a notification on top of my page saying I had been quoted, by a Blue named person in a post.. but not saying which post and I can't click on it.. it just says post, not where or what I said..LOL


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

@Tazzie love your blingy browband. I want one of those for Sonny. I hope to do some low level showing, might even get the first one or two in this summer if i get organised.


----------



## JCnGrace

Yes it was today @Tazzie. I'm alive but pain pill just kicked in so need to go take a nap.


----------



## Tazzie

@ShirtHotTeez, you should! This is the place I got Izzie's at. I LOVE it. It's blue and has opals in it. EXACTLY what I've always dreamed of! It was super reasonably priced too 

Welcome - Pearly Ponies
@JCnGrace, definitely take plenty of naps! Hopefully all goes well with healing!

I'm ready for the day to be over. For the week actually. This week just beat us up miserably and SO OVER IT. And have to buy all new pants for my son and some for my daughter since they've grown so much! Kaleb has like 3 pairs that are long enough. I have to figure out with Syd how many fit her. UGH!


----------



## JCnGrace

I wish I could type easier. I got things to say. LOL


----------



## anndankev

JC, Did you get an icing machine?

It is an electric ice pad with a small cooler is filled with icewater. then a cable circulates it through a flexible pad which velcros in place. If you don't have one, maybe you could ask for a prescription for one. 

The only problem is carrying the cooler to refill the ice water. Haha, not funny.

I feel your pain. Just try to sleep through it.


----------



## Tazzie

@JCnGrace, you'll feel better soon, I'm sure of it!

I also second Ann. My aunt had what she's describing and LOVED it. You need one, and to have hubby just fill it so you don't have to do anything :wink:


----------



## anndankev

Yes, mine is big enough for 4 frozen 'short' water bottles, then filled to line with water. 

I kept 8 bottles, 4 in freezer for next refill. Then carried a small plastic bucket with 4 fresh bottles to the cooler, and took the 4 from the cooler back to the freezer. Just left the water, as it was already cold. No messing with refilling ice cube trays either.

Plus, have used it since the surgery for icing other injuries/sore places as needed.


----------



## cbar

@JCnGrace, I hope your surgery went well and hope for a speedy recovery!!! 

I have been lurking but not commenting lately.

I did take Ms. Amber for her first trail ride last weekend. I kept it pretty short with lots of breaks as I really don't want her getting sour on me. But for only having a handful of rides on, she did amazingly well. I have lesson with her tonight as well and hope that goes well. 

My life is relatively boring - just work. Was sick this week and hope to be over whatever this is soon (sounds like the same thing you are dealing with @PoptartShop) - lots of phlegm and nastiness! 

I have set mouse traps in our travel trailer. Have only checked and re-set them once (they both had mice in them), but I hate throwing their little corpses away so I haven't been in there for awhile. Should probably go check them as it grosses me out thinking of them all up in our stuff in there! 

I did wander to your journal @shirthoteez - you have some lovely pictures in there! I thought about doing a journal for Amber, but I suck at taking pictures and that's what i love most about other people's journals!  
@Tazzie, I hope you figure out what is up with Izzie. Guess it is better she is off after show season is over - at least you have all winter to get her fixed up good! 

I am supposed to go trail riding tomorrow...part of me doesn't want to as I'm feeling like crap. But winter comes next week (snow and temps in the minuses) so the other part of me wants to as who knows when I'll get to go again. Plus open rifle/hunting season starts next week. Makes me nervous riding then as some hunter's are not too bright.


----------



## SwissMiss

Tazzie said:


> And have to buy all new pants for my son and some for my daughter since they've grown so much! Kaleb has like 3 pairs that are long enough. I have to figure out with Syd how many fit her. UGH!


http://www.pearlyponies.com/

Does it help if I tell you you are not the only one? There is a reason I prefer shorts for the kiddos: worst case scenario they just get a _little too_ short :grin:
How about shoes? DD moved from a 6 (barely) to a 13 in less than a year


----------



## JCnGrace

anndankev said:


> JC, Did you get an icing machine?
> 
> It is an electric ice pad with a small cooler is filled with icewater. then a cable circulates it through a flexible pad which velcros in place. If you don't have one, maybe you could ask for a prescription for one.
> 
> The only problem is carrying the cooler to refill the ice water. Haha, not funny.
> 
> I feel your pain. Just try to sleep through it.





Tazzie said:


> @*JCnGrace* , you'll feel better soon, I'm sure of it!
> 
> I also second Ann. My aunt had what she's describing and LOVED it. You need one, and to have hubby just fill it so you don't have to do anything :wink:


 
It's in a cast so no icing. Maybe if I covered it with frosting licking it off would help alleviate some of the boredom that's already driving me crazy. 

Icing - frosting...get it or is it the drugs? LOL

I need a bath!


----------



## aubie

A Halloween confession. I used to save those sour little round candies that come in roll. When I really didn't want to go to school I would eat a bunch and throw up. Didn't know what citric acid/ reflux was at the time.


----------



## JCnGrace

What a little rascal you were @aubie! Glad to see you pop in, pull up a seat and stay a spell.


----------



## Tazzie

@cbar, it is convenient it was the end of show season an issue popped up, but ugh. I'm so highly stressed over it. I just want her to feel good :sad: her appointment is in 4 hours, and it's going to crawl by...
@SwissMiss, I feel that pain!! They need to make longer shorts/pants for the slim guys when they are growing up. Thank goodness for the adjustable waist clothes though :lol: and yikes!! Never had them grow THAT fast in their feet! But I do usually buy bigger anyway :lol: just never that big haha!
@JCnGrace, LOL! I can see the boredom setting in :lol: hopefully there is a hobby you can do while it heals??

Ugh, 4 hour wait till we get Izzie seen. I'm a ball of anxiousness. I just want to know what's going on...

I'm also very fortunate to have Nick as my other half. I'd been tossing around/stressing about different things. Momentarily thought about sending her two hours away to a friend for stall rest if that is what is needed. I didn't want to do it, but I despise the boarding barn by us. I'd been tossing around an idea Nick had originally, and when I came home I asked him how much he thought it'd cost to build a stall behind his detached garage. He said he'd been thinking the exact same thing. Izzie could care less if she's alone. And we'd be the ones hand on with her care. Obviously this is worst case scenario where she needs stall rest. But we are at least on the same page.

And I did order the kids clothes, woo...


----------



## cbar

@Tazzie, I hope the appointment goes well and it's nothing serious. You are very lucky to have such a wonderful hubby. Whatever is wrong with Izzie, she will get the best care ever. Please keep us updated. 

Well, no trail ride for me. I was up coughing all night, so slept in and wouldn't make it on time anyway. I figured I should let my body have the sleep it needed. I think i will still saddle up and go for a ride around here though. As of tonight the rain comes...which will turn to snow


----------



## JCnGrace

Tazzie said:


> @*cbar* , it is convenient it was the end of show season an issue popped up, but ugh. I'm so highly stressed over it. I just want her to feel good :sad: her appointment is in 4 hours, and it's going to crawl by...
> 
> @*SwissMiss* , I feel that pain!! They need to make longer shorts/pants for the slim guys when they are growing up. Thank goodness for the adjustable waist clothes though :lol: and yikes!! Never had them grow THAT fast in their feet! But I do usually buy bigger anyway :lol: just never that big haha!
> 
> @*JCnGrace* , LOL! I can see the boredom setting in :lol: hopefully there is a hobby you can do while it heals??
> 
> Ugh, 4 hour wait till we get Izzie seen. I'm a ball of anxiousness. I just want to know what's going on...
> 
> I'm also very fortunate to have Nick as my other half. I'd been tossing around/stressing about different things. Momentarily thought about sending her two hours away to a friend for stall rest if that is what is needed. I didn't want to do it, but I despise the boarding barn by us. I'd been tossing around an idea Nick had originally, and when I came home I asked him how much he thought it'd cost to build a stall behind his detached garage. He said he'd been thinking the exact same thing. Izzie could care less if she's alone. And we'd be the ones hand on with her care. Obviously this is worst case scenario where she needs stall rest. But we are at least on the same page.
> 
> And I did order the kids clothes, woo...


Hope it's nothing so serious that a little rest wont fix her right up. Let us know what your vet said. In the meantime I'll send up a little prayer for you and Izzie.

I have lots of piddly little things I like to do but I'm finding them hard to do, partly because of the big cumbersome cast and partly because I can't stay focused. My eyelids get heavy after just a few pages of reading even if I just woke up. Been working on the same Sudoku puzzle for the last 3 days. LOL Wanted to go do barn chores yesterday and hubby told me to keep my *** planted in the recliner. I might try dragging out a jigsaw puzzle today but the focusing issue may come into play there too. Hopefully some of that will improve when I can start easing up on the pain meds. 



cbar said:


> @*Tazzie* , I hope the appointment goes well and it's nothing serious. You are very lucky to have such a wonderful hubby. Whatever is wrong with Izzie, she will get the best care ever. Please keep us updated.
> 
> Well, no trail ride for me. I was up coughing all night, so slept in and wouldn't make it on time anyway. I figured I should let my body have the sleep it needed. I think i will still saddle up and go for a ride around here though. As of tonight the rain comes...which will turn to snow


Get better cbar! *Just say no to snow*!!!! LOL Sorry, I'm having these dumb things pop into my head that I'm finding funny.


----------



## aubie

JCnGrace said:


> What a little rascal you were @aubie! Glad to see you pop in, pull up a seat and stay a spell.


Thanks so much. Will be on tonight, don't know what else I have to confess though.


----------



## Tazzie

Thanks @cbar and @JCnGrace.

The appointment went better than I expected, but oh man. Izzie was in more pain than we even realized.

Here is the sheet from him. He's first and foremost a chiropractor/acupuncturist. But he was the best vet in the area before he moved to just that. (I know I keep saying this, but you'd be SHOCKED how many people go "you called the CHIRO first?!" when I know he's the best person out there to ask.)










He went to touch the top of her croup to get a bearing of what was going on, and she pinned her ears and mini bucked. He explained what he felt, which was basically the sacrum being a jumbled mess. He's said he's known other horses that have this happen and they won't even canter. The fact she cantered (and OFFERED multiple times), but just couldn't collect shows the grit, determination, and heart this horse has. Her hip was also so jacked up she pinned her ears and tried to bite the vet.

So he adjusted everything, and wants us back in a week to look at her closer without everything jacked up and ouchy from being out of alignment. She seemed MUCH happier after he was done. I'm a little bit more relieved, but because this is the third visit in a row she's had an issue with her hip he wants to do some investigating as well. Our regular vet (the one we use for shots and such) just isn't as good, and would have just wasted an enormous amount of time and money. Once the chiro pinpoints what may be happening, we'll be bringing the regular vet in. I need him to check her teeth (which were JUST done in August) because she's chewing a bit funny when we give her treats, and checking her ears since occasionally she shakes her head and then holds her left ear funny. Neither are consistent, and she's definitely at a good weight, but stuff I want checked while she has some major time off.

Fingers crossed it's all easy fixes... he said the hip would be incredibly difficult to inject if it comes to that. Not out of the realm of possibility, but just something we would need to be aware of. Hoping it doesn't come to that though :/

Now I'm watching silly Hallmark movies because I'm horribly blah after carrying that stress and anxiety all week.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

Tazzie said:


> Now I'm watching silly Hallmark movies because I'm horribly blah after carrying that stress and anxiety all week.


Just wanted to say that I know what you mean about watching silly Hallmark movies. I've watched so many, that science says I really should have gone insane already!

I just found this thread, and I'm afraid I'm not feeling up to reading the 8k posts! 
As for confessions, I buy way to much horse stuff! My brothers just can't understand how I can go so far into the negative numbers for silly things like horse stuff! (I do have money invested in goats, and one heifer who will hopefully get a calf this coming calving season, so my money management isn't _that_ bad!)
My biggest confession, though, is that I spend wayy to much time on HF! My grades would be so much better if I didn't spend so much time here!


----------



## Tazzie

Haha, I watch so many of them too! Some I'll rewatch a few times because I love them so much :lol: my husband makes fun of me for it haha!

And welcome  I think we've mostly just turned it into a rolling chat haha!

I forgot to post a couple cute pictures of my silly pony :lol: click on the images themselves and they will be upright. Forum hates my images...

An Izzie stare just for you all :lol:



























Sorry for the flood :lol: I love taking pictures of her haha


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

Nothing to be sorry for! I think we all love pics! That glare is so great! I've seen that mare glare so often from Blue, and it kinda eases my mind that I'm not the only human deserving the, as CA likes to say "I hope you die in your sleep tonight glare"!


----------



## gingerscout

I might get up and go ride tomorrow again.. another cold day, maybe some more bareback work. Have his supplements and his wormer to give him tomorrow, and have to pick up some hay for patches and pony food from TSC..


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

@Tazzie I have found when fb puts my pics sideways, if i resize them smaller they will upload the right way here.


----------



## JCnGrace

aubie said:


> Thanks so much. Will be on tonight, don't know what else I have to confess though.


I think it has morphed to more than just a confession thread. Say whatever you want to say.



JoBlueQuarter said:


> Just wanted to say that I know what you mean about watching silly Hallmark movies. I've watched so many, that science says I really should have gone insane already!
> 
> I just found this thread, and I'm afraid I'm not feeling up to reading the 8k posts!
> As for confessions, I buy way to much horse stuff! My brothers just can't understand how I can go so far into the negative numbers for silly things like horse stuff! (I do have money invested in goats, and one heifer who will hopefully get a calf this coming calving season, so my money management isn't _that_ bad!)
> My biggest confession, though, is that I spend wayy to much time on HF! My grades would be so much better if I didn't spend so much time here!


Welcome to the thread! Brothers be danged, we all understand. LOL


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

JCnGrace said:


> Welcome to the thread! Brothers be danged, we all understand. LOL


That made me crack up! My brothers can be soo annoying about the "horsie" thing, and they know it! I know a couple girls who don't have brothers and really want some. I've seriously considered giving away a couple of my 5! LOL


----------



## JCnGrace

Got my bath in today and it was easier than I expected. Hubby only had to wash my left arm for me. He totally sucks at applying deodorant though. 

At least today is the last day I have to try to keep arm above heart level. Maybe I'll be able to find a better position to sleep in. 

Horses have finally figured out hubby is providing their grub so are coming in when he hollers for them. He likened the kittens to sharks at their dinner time which I find a very appropriate description. He saw Kyle with a mouse tonight so at least one of them has started earning their keep. The dog is going to have a stroke worrying about my arm. I had it covered up with a throw earlier and he had to stick his head under the blanket to make sure it was still there. Anytime he's been away from me for a minute or two smelling it all over is the first thing he has to do upon being reunited. Crazy dog! LOL


----------



## JCnGrace

JoBlueQuarter said:


> That made me crack up! My brothers can be soo annoying about the "horsie" thing, and they know it! I know a couple girls who don't have brothers and really want some. I've seriously considered giving away a couple of my 5! LOL


I have 1 and that's plenty! He's ok though, a little snooty at times but I ignore him when he gets up on his high horse.

Out of 3 sisters I have one I would gladly give away.


----------



## Zexious

Welcome to the thread, @JoBlueQuarter 

Sending positive vibes to Izzy, @Tazzie. Here's hoping it's all an easy fix!

I confess that I've been traveling all day (who knew it'd take so long to get from Texas to Colorado?), and I've got the worst headache, ugh.


----------



## JCnGrace

Not liking you have a headache @Zexious, just the rest of your post.

@Tazzie, I've been thinking about what you found out about Izzy and as someone who's never had chiropractor work on a horse I'm wondering what causes her to get all out of whack. Mind you I learned horse keeping before all these new ways of doing things and maybe horses used to need to be adjusted and just never got it but I've never personally known a horse that obviously needed it so it makes me think "What is different in the way we use horses today than how we did in the past?" and the only thing I come up with is collection. It's so much more a thing now than it used to be. Not knocking it by any means but I still don't ask it of mine, I want relaxed, and so I'm asking you what your thoughts are? I hope you know I'm asking out of curiosity and the fact that I just don't know and that I'm not saying asking a horse to collect is wrong.


----------



## Tazzie

@JCnGrace, no worries. Honestly I have no clue. We HAVE been working more on collection, but I do ask her to move out too. My guess is probably a mix of that and the hill where she lives. The others are all retired, so they may be just as messed up as she is and we just don't know. Barn owners former riding horse was a barrel/pole bending horse, so again. Not collecting up like a Dressage horse and probably wouldn't have been as evident. They have a pretty steep hill down to a spring they go to, and my best guess is she's tucking her hind funny to go down it. Sadly I can't test that theory until we've moved her. And this hill is no joke. I have to walk sideways down it to get down. I know it wasn't used much years ago. Heck, about 15 years ago is when my boss at the time brought someone in to do acupuncture and massage on her horses, and it was nowhere near as wide spread. I do know some people still view it as a voodoo science, and even my dad asked if I was sure he wasn't scamming me. I've just watched how much better she stands after he's worked on her, and I've felt it in her movement. I do wish I had recorded it, but I was focusing on keeping a very mad Izzie from biting me or the chiro while he was working on her. She let out a gigantic yawn and licked her lips when he got it just right though, dropping her head in relaxation. Trust me, I was a skeptic when we first tried it too. Izzie told me it made her feel better though, and it's super visible to those watching when she needs it and after she's had it.

I confess, still watching Hallmark movies :lol: leaving after 11 for a BBQ at my former coworkers house


----------



## Cherrij

Hola! I am back again.  

I know you will like this video  






These brothers met 3 weeks ago. Yesterday they were learning to stand tied in front of each other. They sometimes both still think they are studs  but they can be cute and cuddly too  

Even though it was cold, windy and rainy, I decided to sit on top of my saddle, and we went for .. supposedly 2 hour trail ride, but it was more like closer to 3 hours.. 

They are not that much different in size, Grand is just standing on higher ground. 

























I was soaked and freezing afterwards, but enjoyed my time and learnt a lot about our issues too. 
Grand is still a bit lame or "off" somewhere. Doesn't look like pain though.. 
He happily wants to keep going. 
He does lose brakes in the forest sometimes, and he does lose right turn as well (kinda can understand with the blind eye and all, but sometimes it feels like he just refuses to listen to me).. SO we have loads of work, but we could stand when the others walked or trotted away. we could trot away and back, we could stand and wait, lead the way in unknown territory, get spooked my ducks and stay on and refocus and keep going.. 

Exhausted and cold, but happy


----------



## JCnGrace

Tazzie said:


> @*JCnGrace* , no worries. Honestly I have no clue. We HAVE been working more on collection, but I do ask her to move out too. My guess is probably a mix of that and the hill where she lives. The others are all retired, so they may be just as messed up as she is and we just don't know. Barn owners former riding horse was a barrel/pole bending horse, so again. Not collecting up like a Dressage horse and probably wouldn't have been as evident. They have a pretty steep hill down to a spring they go to, and my best guess is she's tucking her hind funny to go down it. Sadly I can't test that theory until we've moved her. And this hill is no joke. I have to walk sideways down it to get down. I know it wasn't used much years ago. Heck, about 15 years ago is when my boss at the time brought someone in to do acupuncture and massage on her horses, and it was nowhere near as wide spread. I do know some people still view it as a voodoo science, and even my dad asked if I was sure he wasn't scamming me. I've just watched how much better she stands after he's worked on her, and I've felt it in her movement. I do wish I had recorded it, but I was focusing on keeping a very mad Izzie from biting me or the chiro while he was working on her. She let out a gigantic yawn and licked her lips when he got it just right though, dropping her head in relaxation. Trust me, I was a skeptic when we first tried it too. Izzie told me it made her feel better though, and it's super visible to those watching when she needs it and after she's had it.
> 
> I confess, still watching Hallmark movies :lol: leaving after 11 for a BBQ at my former coworkers house


 
SHEW! So glad you didn't take offense at my question as that was the last thing I wanted. You know I'm a fan of your and Izzie's accomplishments.

Have you tried sponging her off with diluted liniment after your rides? It might help keep her from stiffening those muscles. Not all horses are a fan though. JC absolutely hated it no matter how mild I made the wash. Only time in the 27 years I owned him that you'd think he was colicking was the 2 x I tried. Gracie, on the other hand, loved a liniment bath.

Enjoy your BBQ.


----------



## JCnGrace

@Cherrij, CLONES! LOL I have a set of 2 full brothers and they look nor act anything alike.

TJ is forward and always eager to go out and about but can be a little too spooky and antsy. Nothing out of control though, just not a horse for beginner riders.










Flash is fat and lazy, would rather you didn't ever ask him to work but he's the braver of the two and I haven't found much of anything that makes him spook. He'd rather go check out strange things to see if he needs to spend the energy running from it. LOL


----------



## Caledonian

Hope you don’t mind me hopping on the thread as well. 
@JCnGrace, @*JoBlueQuarter
* 
My confession would be that I’m sitting in my office and I’m supposed to be working but I’m on here instead. In my defence, it’s Sunday and it’s a beautiful day which should only mean one thing – horses! I’m sure my boss would understand.

As an only child I’d happily take a few siblings off your hands. Then maybe I’m only seeing the good parts when they’re not driving you up the wall. LOL


----------



## cbar

@Tazzie, I'm glad the chiro was able to give Izzie some relief; and hopefully the root of the problem will be found. Ahh..horses, are so frustrating sometimes hey?? 

I hear ya on the chiro though. I had the chiro work on Tiger when I was using him in lessons and the before & after were like day & night. He moved so much more freely and could actually BEND after the appointment. But when I tell folks I have a chiropractor for my horse they look at me kind of funny. 

I confess that I still feel like crap. Another night of coughing and no sleep has left me kind of cranky. I just want to hang out in the house, but B/F is kind of an a$$ and is insisting I help him in the shop.


----------



## JCnGrace

Heck no we don't mind @Caledonian. We love fresh faces, new confessions and pictures! Welcome and feel free to talk about anything that's on your mind.

Sorry you're having to work on a beautiful Sunday. It's overcast and chilly here but so far dry. If that's your horse in your avatar he/she is a beaut!


----------



## Cherrij

@JCnGrace - they are actually half brothers. and breeders and specialist say that the one on the left is more Sire type, but Grand is apparently more like the mom. So genetics works a mysterious way


----------



## JCnGrace

cbar said:


> @*Tazzie* , I'm glad the chiro was able to give Izzie some relief; and hopefully the root of the problem will be found. Ahh..horses, are so frustrating sometimes hey??
> 
> I hear ya on the chiro though. I had the chiro work on Tiger when I was using him in lessons and the before & after were like day & night. He moved so much more freely and could actually BEND after the appointment. But when I tell folks I have a chiropractor for my horse they look at me kind of funny.
> 
> I confess that I still feel like crap. Another night of coughing and no sleep has left me kind of cranky. I just want to hang out in the house, but B/F is kind of an a$$ and is insisting I help him in the shop.


Tell bf to take a flying leap and stay tucked up in bed! If you keep pushing yourself you're going to end up with pneumonia.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

Caledonian said:


> Hope you don’t mind me hopping on the thread as well.
> @JCnGrace, @*JoBlueQuarter
> *
> My confession would be that I’m sitting in my office and I’m supposed to be working but I’m on here instead. In my defence, it’s Sunday and it’s a beautiful day which should only mean one thing – horses! I’m sure my boss would understand.
> 
> As an only child I’d happily take a few siblings off your hands. Then maybe I’m only seeing the good parts when they’re not driving you up the wall. LOL


Yay! When can you come pick them up?? LOL You live on the other side of the lake, though.

I wish it was a beautiful day here. Sadly, the sun is hiding and the wind is strong and cold enough to give you frostbite! Not an awesome day for a ride!


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

Cherrij said:


> Hola! I am back again.
> 
> I know you will like this video
> 
> https://youtu.be/BjktFlBiVc4
> 
> These brothers met 3 weeks ago. Yesterday they were learning to stand tied in front of each other. They sometimes both still think they are studs  but they can be cute and cuddly too
> 
> Even though it was cold, windy and rainy, I decided to sit on top of my saddle, and we went for .. supposedly 2 hour trail ride, but it was more like closer to 3 hours..
> 
> They are not that much different in size, Grand is just standing on higher ground.
> 
> View attachment 937482
> 
> 
> View attachment 937490
> 
> 
> View attachment 937498
> 
> 
> I was soaked and freezing afterwards, but enjoyed my time and learnt a lot about our issues too.
> Grand is still a bit lame or "off" somewhere. Doesn't look like pain though..
> He happily wants to keep going.
> He does lose brakes in the forest sometimes, and he does lose right turn as well (kinda can understand with the blind eye and all, but sometimes it feels like he just refuses to listen to me).. SO we have loads of work, but we could stand when the others walked or trotted away. we could trot away and back, we could stand and wait, lead the way in unknown territory, get spooked my ducks and stay on and refocus and keep going..
> 
> Exhausted and cold, but happy
> 
> View attachment 937506


Gorgeous horses! You can tell which guy is dominant.


----------



## Cherrij

@JoBlueQuarter - which one in your eyes is more dominant?


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

It seems to me like the guy on the right is more dominant, while the guy on the left just wants to cuddle.


----------



## gingerscout

I confess the day is mostly over daylight wise and I am only 1/2 done with the things I needed to do, let alone want to do.. guess no ride today... I'm going to go tomorrow though.. I am trying to plan a trail ride for next Sunday its supposed to be 70 and sunny.. in November I'll take it > with setting the clocks back soon it will be dark at 4 PM here.. I hate that time of year.. its Dark when you go to work, and getting dark when you come home


----------



## TuyaGirl

@Zexious I work in the survey area. Sucks...

@JCnGrace glad to know the surgery went allright. Now comes the boring recovery part, but as soon as the medication gets lighter you will feel better. Your sweet dog can tell something's different about your arm, and is making sure mummy is ok  Aww, love your horse's patterns.

@Tazzie I missed having you around!  Izzie really is unique, always ready to offer you her best, even out of alignment. So, no stall rest needed?

@cbar welcome back! I hope you are feeling better by now, don't push yourself too much so as you don't get worst. Catching sleep was a good idea, although I get the wanting to enjoy riding out while you can.

@Cherrij and you were right! I loved the video!  Such handsome boys. And yay for the good ride on Grand! 

@JoBlueQuarter and @Caledonian hi! I too spend a lot of time around here, lately not so much and I miss it!!

So many talking about the cold and me cooking alive in here. Still on 30 degrees celsius with absence of wind... Lovely weather to ride by the end of the day, right? No. Yesterday went to pick Tuya to give her a good bath even before riding (I thought), while BO's daughter was getting her mare all pampered. We would go on a small ride around the neighborhood. Were. After the bath, for which Tuya behaved perfectly, I had the sad idea to make her run around me just a bit on the lead rope to dry faster. Well she trotted a few steps, not lame, and then she reared. Reared!! And what did I do to correct her? Nothing. Nichts. Nada. No ctj, just stood there livid and not believing my eyes. Then she tried to take off to her stall. Was a tug of war. Was ugly. But somehow there I managed to make her walk slowly through the narrow entrance that gives access to the stables area. Maybe because by then I was mad. I was hating her so much right then. The ride was cancelled. I know she's been lacking work and that's my fault, but I just want the mare I can hop on back. I am tired of the darn talk oh she was in heat, oh, it's the weather, oh she is feeling too good, bla bla bla... Plain disrespectful, that's it. There's no pain, she runs and plays and looks like a 3 year old, full of herself. Only the poor topline shows her age. 
Today I was not allowed to ride her, as there was someone coming to see the arabian to buy, and this horse turns into a bronco around mares. Anyway it was just too hot and Tuya was out for a bit of grazing on the weak grass that showed up with the last rain, and then I brought her in, as there is no shade in her paddock. 
Yeah... Darn. I am sad.

On the other hand the palomino mare that hurt her head is so much better!! Look at her!
And just a bad picture of my old demon, taken today.


----------



## SwissMiss

I confess I feel like run over by a truck - not even tempted to ride!
Don't think my pony minds the dolce far niente in her new digs (for a week now)...

Yes, those little specs are horses :icon_rolleyes: I get some exercise too if needed, lol


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

@Tazzie I used Gees Linctus and Difflam cough drops, helped with the cough. Really savage bug we had here and it did feel like i'd been run over by a train. I spent nearly 3 days in bed.

Find it hard to believe your bf such an *** over it, he always has seemed so great, you seem such the perfect family. Looking from the outside in I guess.

Get well soon.


----------



## Zexious

I hope you feel better soon, @SwissMiss! Seems like a number of us are feeling a little under the weather!
Sending positive vibes to everyone who needs them!

I confess that I...
.....
SAW GATOR TODAY <3


----------



## Tazzie

@Cherrij, the video is adorable! I love it! Glad you got to take a ride too 
@JCnGrace, definitely no offense taken; it takes a lot to truly offend me! We've scratched our heads so often as to why this happens. Could also be that Izzie flat out isn't built to do it even though it comes so easily for her. May be something we fight the rest of our lives. Or it may entirely go away when she's on flatter ground. Won't know until we move though!

As for liniment, already do that  even have gel form too for when we need more than dilute. She LOVES her liniment baths. Also have her on MagRestore to help her muscles out as well. And thanks! We had fun 
@cbar, I'm really hoping we find the cause of it all. I'm tired of my girl feeling ouchy :/ I just want her better and to consistently be happier! And exactly! Sometimes it's like bending through the poll is impossible, and then she sees her favorite person and is like "ah, look! I can MOVE again!!" And her rib cage too. It's astounding.

I hope you feel better though  sucks your boyfriend is being a jerk about it! I'd be demanding to stay home.
@Caledonian, welcome! I'd have given my brothers away when I was younger, but for the most part I'm good with them now. Helps I live in Kentucky and they are both back home in Michigan :lol:
@TuyaGirl, she is something special. I've never met a horse with as much heart as she has. She's a one in a million horse, and there will be nothing that gets me to sell her. At the BBQ today we got on the subject of horses, and what people do with them when they pass. I said the multiple ways people dispose of them. I said Izzie will be buried entire at our farm, and she will have a grave stone. Out of the corner of my eye I saw Nick nodding his agreement. When we have the farm, we will figure out Izzie's favorite spot, and that will be where we will lay her to rest when the time comes. She's my once in a lifetime horse. She deserves nothing but the best. As of right now, no stall rest is needed. But if she knocks herself out of alignment again this week, then I'm going to be helping Nick build it and we will bring her home for a bit while we dig into what is going on. I haven't ridden since the 15th, and don't intend to until we get to the bottom of it and we get the all clear.

And naughty Tuya! Need to behave for mommy! I do hope you get some nicer weather soon that you can ride! I'ts bitter cold here right now, so I wouldn't mind a smidge warmer. Or snow. I do love riding in snow :lol:
@SwissMiss, feel better soon!!
@ShirtHotTeez, I think you meant @cbar. Nick would never make me go somewhere if I feel like crap. On the contrary, when I get a major headache (which I've had a few this week from stress), he's brought me dinner to where I was sitting in my chair. He's a 100% wonderful man, even if he drives me crazy sometimes lol

My BBQ was so much fun! Turned out it wasn't a BBQ after all haha! Too cold to grill. So they made chicken and pork in the oven. Holy amazing! We all stuffed our faces!! Our kids finally warmed up to my friend's daughter as well as another couple of friend's kids. All five of them were running around like old friends by the end :lol: Kaleb and Syd weren't sure when the daughter started speaking a foreign language though :lol: my former coworker is Italian, and their daughter is bilingual. It was an enjoyable afternoon, and even Nick had a great time! Now he's stacking firewood in the garage to prepare for winter, woo...


----------



## gingerscout

I confess there is a creepy couple of guys who go around in a pick up truck with a chest freezer in the back running off a generator that go door to door and ask if you want to buy meat and steaks etc from them, the truck isn't pretty and they don't have a company name, or uniforms, id's nothing. I have lived in this house for 7 years and NEVER bought anything.. they try anything.. we take cash, credit, checks, ebt.. anything.. and I just feel weird buying a no name steak from bubba and his brother out of the back of their shoddy truck.. which is almost as bad as our neighborhood ice cream truck.. which USED to be an ambulance.. where he roller painted it white cut a hole in the one side and has a couple of chalk boards on the side with what is written, again cooler ran on generator, has all the glass in the lights tinted yellow and usually plays rock music over the loudspeaker.. have I mentioned that I REALLY want to move soon..lol


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

We're moving our cows onto a better pasture, but we have to introduce it to them slowly because the grazing is a lot better. So for now we're putting them on the pasture for four hours a day. Anyway, I helped my mom chase them back to their normal pasture an hour ago. Mom was in the car, and I was on Blue, so we got them in pretty fast. It was a lot of fun! I was bareback on Blue (like always ), and it was an awesome feeling, being able to go after calves when they bolted and getting the whole herd of about a hundred cows through the little gate. There was this one calf who wanted to do exactly what we didn't want her to do, and she bolted down the fenceline once trying to get all the cows to follow her in a grand escape. I sent Blue after her (that's the one time we had to lope), and when the calf stopped and went the other way, Blue stopped just as fast and spun after her. It was pretty awesome!

After putting Blue away, I went and caught Heidi in the other pasture and put her in with the other horses (I move them around a lot). Heidi really didn't want to do anything; she didn't lead well, a couple times she just refused to go on, and she was just really "sticky". I'm feeling a little discouraged about her and her training. Quite honestly, I'm kinda doubting if I can train her. :-(


----------



## JCnGrace

@TuyaGirl, you're right about no excuses for Tuya other than being a brat. With that said, they all have their days so don't feel too bad about it. I bet if you really got after her it would shock the crap out of her and she would straighten up and fly right. I totally get being too shocked to react in time though. I was like that when my mildest mannered mare kicked me one time. 

Thanks about the surgery and the horses. And yes the dog is totally worried about his mommy because it's his butt scratching hand that can't do any scratching at the moment. LOL For some reason he's having trouble figuring out that he needs to come around to the other side of my recliner when he wants a butt scratch. Instead the big oaf rubs himself on the recliner and about tips it over with me in it.

@SwissMiss, bet your ponies are enjoying that pasture. I hope you get to feeling better soon!


Yeah @gingerscout I don't think I'd be wanting to buy any of that meat either. Lord only knows what kind it actually is, maybe possum meat. YUCK! 

I hear you about the time change. I was just mentioning it to hubby today because he will have to reprogram his timetable of evening chores to get done before dark. I always plan feed time to be 4:00 in the summer and then 3:00 in the winter which actually keeps them on the same schedule since they can't tell time.

@JoBlueQuarter, sounds fun. I never used a saddle either when I was young, still don't when I'm just going on short rides around the farm. Don't know if I could still stick on one doing abrupt stops and turns though.

How old is Heidi? I had one yearling that decided she didn't want to act like she remembered anything she was taught so we had a session in a Be Nice Halter. It wasn't fun or pretty but she never pretended she didn't know to behave on the end of a lead rope again. I ordered that halter specifically for her and have never needed it on another youngster since so I'm not about using force in place of training but every once in a great while you come across one that force is the only way to get through to them. With her it only took the once to show her I could make her do what she was resisting and then never had another problem with the rest of her training.

Good luck and don't get too frustrated!


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

JCnGrace said:


> @ [MENTION=245089]JoBlueQuarter, sounds fun. I never used a saddle either when I was young, still don't when I'm just going on short rides around the farm. Don't know if I could still stick on one doing abrupt stops and turns though.
> 
> How old is Heidi? I had one yearling that decided she didn't want to act like she remembered anything she was taught so we had a session in a Be Nice Halter. It wasn't fun or pretty but she never pretended she didn't know to behave on the end of a lead rope again. I ordered that halter specifically for her and have never needed it on another youngster since so I'm not about using force in place of training but every once in a great while you come across one that force is the only way to get through to them. With her it only took the once to show her I could make her do what she was resisting and then never had another problem with the rest of her training.
> 
> Good luck and don't get too frustrated!


Heidi is two. It's not really like she's misbehaving; more like she isn't " 'having" at all. She's not eager to learn new stuff or do stuff like she used to; all she wants to do is eat. The only thing she actually gets excited about is working cattle. Sometimes I'll lead her after cows at a walk/trot, and kind of herd them, but since I can't ride her yet, I can't focus on cutting yet.

Thanks!


----------



## JCnGrace

That's the way Cheyenne was, she wasn't bad just wanted to plant her feet and not do a thing you asked even though it was stuff she already knew how to do.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

OOps sorry @Tazzie and @cbar!! Thought it seemed odd! 

Please Cbar take care of yourself and if ur man is being a *** tell him, or it will never get better. You don't have to put up with that sh*t.
@Cherrij love the video, as always 

I confess it has been really great browsing a bit on hf and seeing some familiar faces I havent come across in a while!


----------



## TuyaGirl

@gingerscout I would never buy meat under those circumstances. I'd rather eat grass, lol! Same to icecream. Old ambulance? Lol! And yup, yesterday the Sun was down at about 6 pm which makes me feel depressed...
@SwissMiss hi!! Nice pasture you got there  I hope you feel better quickly and that you can get on the saddle soon. Yeah I bet your horse could care less 
@Zexious no such creatures around here. I would not enjoy such encounter! 
@Tazzie sounds you had a great time at the bbq. Izzie has all the reasons to be your heart horse  I think about what will happen to Tuya's body very often. Will be very hard to bury her because of the microchip and probably will be sent to somewhere where she can be cremated :-( She is my first horse and of course my love. Even with her late change. It's my fault and I know it. Was talking to BO's son about it yesterday and he told me she was probably just being playful and feeling good (duh, always the same), and then he told me never to say I hated her when we all know how much I love her 
@JCnGrace I think I was even more mad at myself then at Tuya when I realised that I had totally failed to correct her. She should act more her age though  Give your dog a back scratche from me 
@JoBlueQuarter I sure could not hang on on those sudden stops and spins bareback. You must have a very good seat. Sounds you had good fun! And your horse has the same markings as my mare  (she has a star on her forehead)

Nothing new to confess here. Still a bit frustrated and looking forward to Wednesday (holiday in here) to check on how Tuya is.

Happy Monday! (they're never really happy are they?)


----------



## Tazzie

@gingerscout, ewww is all I have to say on that matter! No thank you!
@JoBlueQuarter, nice work! I don't believe I could stay on with the stops and spins either! And I'm sure Heidi will come around. The testing stage is never any fun :lol:
@ShirtHotTeez, it's ok! My name was in the thread so honest mistake! I do agree with her @cbar. Need to set that guy of yours straight. You need REST when you're feeling crappy!
@TuyaGirl, exactly  why can't you bury her with a microchip? I've never heard that before (Izzie is not currently microchipped). We'd thought about cremation, but just wasn't something Nick wanted to do. He'd be the one digging the hole when the time comes, so I wasn't about to argue. Hopefully this is YEARS down the road though!! I know I'll never be ready for the goodbye. And yeah, there are days I get super frustrated and dislike my horse (when she's being a brat), but she usually reminds me why I love her. Tuya will too I'm sure. She's just feeling good :wink: she'll come back around!

I confess, it's a little after 9:30 am, and I'm already completely over today. Forgot my lunch box this morning, and was close enough to at least turn around and get it. But it added time onto my trip. So got here later than normal and it's just set up to be an exhausting Monday. But tomorrow is Halloween!! Kids are SO excited!


----------



## Zexious

@TuyaGirl - Probably not as scary as you'd think  Gator is my horse.
Fingers crossed Wednesday comes soon for you!
@JoBlueQuarter - Sometimes training can feel like "one step forward, two steps back". Just keep moving forward and, all of a sudden, you'll be where you were wanting to be all along! 
Blue looks gorgeous <3
@Tazzie - Aww! Are you taking the kids Trick or Treating?
Hoping the rest of the day goes better for you :')

I confess that yesterday was more emotional than I had thought it would be. Visiting Gator made me realize how much I miss having him local, and how desperately I need horses in my life. Haha ugh #firstworldproblems.


----------



## Tazzie

@Zexious, yes! We live in a pretty rural area, so we can't walk door to door. It's majority family out there. We hook up the trailer to Nick's side by side and trick or treat that way  I sit in the trailer with my kiddos, and our niece joined us last year. Hoping I get both my nieces with us this year!

I do hope it goes better! The brunt of my work is done at least, it'll just be a matter of putting stuff on and taking it off. Just repetitive work all day long :lol: and then going home to continue laundry and clean, lucky me! Haha!

And aww :sad: any chance of him moving closer to you or vice versa?


----------



## gingerscout

my daughter lost trick or treating and she thinks were the biggest meanies on the planet.. she got a zero on a test at school.. she flat out refused multiple times, then told the teacher that mom and dad said she didn't have to listen to her ( which we didn't) then at home she said whats the big deal a zero won't hurt me.. then when we were explaining to her she said shut up you guys get on my nerves.. she's in 2nd grade.. needless to say were mean, but this punishment is going to stick


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

gingerscout said:


> my daughter lost trick or treating and she thinks were the biggest meanies on the planet.. she got a zero on a test at school.. she flat out refused multiple times, then told the teacher that mom and dad said she didn't have to listen to her ( which we didn't) then at home she said whats the big deal a zero won't hurt me.. then when we were explaining to her she said shut up you guys get on my nerves.. she's in 2nd grade.. needless to say were mean, but this punishment is going to stick


Wow! She's in 2nd grade? Wonder where she learned all that! Maybe that's why my parents don't want to send us to public school (we homeschool and do online school). lol


----------



## PoptartShop

Thank you everyone.
I feel a LOT better. I stayed home from work Thursday, Friday I came in but I felt like death the entire day. :icon_rolleyes: But, I needed the money. 
I got antibiotics; yes, I had a sinus infection. UGH.
Still so mucusy it's gross but oh well. LOL

I literally Netflixed the entire weekend. :lol: I LOVE Stranger Things. It's such a good show. The new season came out Friday...safe to say I finished it already. 

I have so much to catchup on! <3


----------



## Tazzie

Goodness @gingerscout! As a parent, I stand by you. Totally unacceptable!! My kids aren't entering that stage YET as they are only 3 and 4 years old, but wowza! That is a well deserved punishment in my opinion!!
@PoptartShop, I'm glad you're feeling better! Hopefully it goes away SOON!


----------



## gingerscout

Posted this in another thread.. meant to throw it here..LOL
I confess I have a full body suit costume from the wedding left over.. I want to go put it on and see how my horse copes, maybe ride him in it.. like those you see in pics.. I think it would be funny.. problem is no one to take pics.. but if I do it I want pics/ video of it for the laugh factor


----------



## Cherrij

@TuyaGirl - Being able to breathe and smell is nice, you remember the things you missed. but not when you are driving past the dumpster. LOL
@Zexious - Not on the horses I ride at work. 1 is really comfortable, but quick and can spook a little. Second is quite comfortable, but also spooks a little and can try to bolt at canter, or even from trot (on canter routes). And third has such HUGE trot, that I have issues adjusting to him in the first hour of riding him again, and there is no way I would survive sitting trot and rising trot with no stirrups. 
And in those fast trail rides I must be able to look back at people.. 


I do plan to at least walk my horse bareback tomorrow  
@Tazzie - I kinda also need a comfortable horse that I can try to do that with.. 
It actually reminded me how much I worked with my seat on Retro, giving him the hours of riding, without teaching too much to him, but letting him find balance and rythm with me on his back, and focusing on getting my seat better before I asked him to do something extra for me, to teach him something.. 
And I know my goal seat, but that I am too tired to write about now, and might actually post a longer bit in my journal.


----------



## gingerscout

I confess part of me is kinda bummed.. I shouldn't be but I am. I know I haven't always been the most popular person here, but after speaking with a bunch of people I decided to try a go at redoing a thread.. I spent hours going back and forth getting old one removed so I can start over, then hours going through my computer to find pics, and a couple days posting in it in my limited free time to do it.. and 90% of the people who pushed me to do it haven't even looked at it.. ( not saying its anyone in here specifically) Now don't get me wrong.. I am happy for those who did see and comment, etc.. but I feel like I was so excited after it was done and the work I put in it and I fell on my face.. so I shouldn't be bummed about it, but I guess part of me is.. Just seems all work and no reward.. I know I'm no special rider, and my horse isn't that special.. I don't have awesome trails and adventures, or I am not a famous star.. I get that.. LOL. I'm still going to post in it regardless of if anyone shows up or not.. just don't know if I made any sense at all.


----------



## Tazzie

@Cherrij, not quite what I meant LOL! Izzie right now is rather ouchy and has been off for nearly three weeks. We are investigating why she's sore. Right now we are suspecting Lyme disease and getting her tested for it on Monday. I actually partook in No Stirrup November against my will last year as we were in the midst of saddle searching haha! I didn't get my current saddle until around Christmas. I've attached a couple of pictures from that. (Excuse my crappy equitation in the last one... for whatever reason I collapse to my left at times when riding. I'm working on it).
@gingerscout, be thankful you even have people commenting on it. Mine comes and goes, and the person that most often commented left the country on an epic adventure. So 99% of the time I talk to myself. It's part of a journal. I started mine for me, not someone else. It's to document your journey in one spot so you can go back and look at it. And potentially help others if they stumble on it. I had more traffic when I first started mine, but now? Just a couple here and there comment. Part of the journal section. Ebbs and flows.

Not much to confess. Watching Hallmark again. My stomach isn't feeling all that great now (thank you Nick and Kaleb...), so I"m doing nothing. Nick is currently setting the posts for the stall. I wanted to be helping him, but I feel like crud. He understands since he just had this, but still. It's for my horse. I need to be helping him :sad:


----------



## gingerscout

Oh I agree.. that's why I said part of me is but I shouldn't be.. I just figured the few people that pushed me to do it would have at least visited it...LOL ( again not saying it was anyone here).. I'm going to keep posting regardless.. if anyone shows up or not


----------



## Cherrij

@Tazzie - I have that kinda too - Grand has been off on either one of his legs for quite some time, so the fact, that I even try trot now, is very limited - because we cannot always figure out if it is lameness or stiffness and old injury consequences.. SO basically, I have no horse to work for No stirrup November. 

As long as we understand the "ugly moments" I am ok with having them - because it is part of a learning process, and we know we need to be better than that. 
@gingerscout - I really agree with Tazzie - it is a journal. Mine barely gets likes and barely is commented on. But I keep up with it. And then sometimes when I recieve a like in the beginning of my journal - I look back at how we were, and then I think about how we are now, and I smile, and I don't care how many people care (like and comment).. I like the feeling of checking the memories of our past, and comparing them to recent ones. To see the progress. 
We always try to be the best of ourselves  Even at writing in a certain way


----------



## cbar

@Tazzie, are you getting sick?? I hope not!! I am still sick and it sucks. Although, really contemplating opening a bottle of wine. Not sure that is a good idea or not?? 
@gingerscout, I wouldn't feel too down about your journal. I sometimes browse the journal section, but rarely do I make a comment in anyone's journal. I just enjoy reading about other people's adventures and figure it is a space for them to reflect and document their journey. 

Well, it is still freezing out there. I did manage to do a bit of shoveling, and re-set Chevy's bandage. He is SO much better today!! I will keep him isolated for a bit longer before reuniting him with his friends. 

Ick...no stirrup work is something I have not done in a LONG time! Kudos to those who do it...I am just far too lazy to do that any more. 

Oh, and don't get me started on Movemeber. The days I am in the city...walking in downtown Calgary it just looks like a lot of the men are pedophiles with their nasty mustaches. LOL....but it is for a good cause so whatev's!


----------



## Tazzie

@gingerscout, when I first started mine I had stars in my eyes hoping so many people would follow along. Truth is, not many do. Though as Cherrij said, sometimes a like will pop up earlier in my journal, and I flip back to look at it. It's kind of fun really.
@Cherrij, oh yeah, I guess we are in the same boat. Sorry, been a bit brain dead lol and yeah. It's frustrating, but I just figure I'm always a work in progress. I improve in one area then fall in another. I'll get there, just takes practice. And I know I need to work on my own fitness. We've both come a long way from there at least 
@cbar, most likely. Kaleb was sick last night, and Nick was Wednesday. It's a quick moving stomach bug, lovely. But like less than 24 hours... so hoping I feel better after a good night sleep. I'd probably do no stirrup November again, at least a little bit, but just not feasible right now. If I can lightly ride her, I'll probably just toss the bareback pad on her though. Make a distinct difference between work and just light riding.


----------



## JCnGrace

Tazzie said:


> Thanks @*Zexious* ! Definitely appreciate any happy thoughts!
> 
> Thankfully my hubby can't participate due to work. I don't like when he grows his out :lol: my brother in laws do, and just blech. No thanks!
> 
> Sorry your hubby isn't helping in those departments @*JCnGrace* !! Prayers for fast healing so you can use your arm again! How are you feeling?


I'm feeling good @Tazzie, thanks for asking. I had to ditch the pain meds because they were tearing up my stomach and I'm not missing them all that much. Mainly dealing with swelling which makes the cast feel too tight but taking an ibuprofen and elevating my arm eases it. I go back Wednesday so hoping to lose the cast altogether but if not for him to put a smaller one on that would at least free up my hand. 



gingerscout said:


> I confess part of me is kinda bummed.. I shouldn't be but I am. I know I haven't always been the most popular person here, but after speaking with a bunch of people I decided to try a go at redoing a thread.. I spent hours going back and forth getting old one removed so I can start over, then hours going through my computer to find pics, and a couple days posting in it in my limited free time to do it.. and 90% of the people who pushed me to do it haven't even looked at it.. ( not saying its anyone in here specifically) Now don't get me wrong.. I am happy for those who did see and comment, etc.. but I feel like I was so excited after it was done and the work I put in it and I fell on my face.. so I shouldn't be bummed about it, but I guess part of me is.. Just seems all work and no reward.. I know I'm no special rider, and my horse isn't that special.. I don't have awesome trails and adventures, or I am not a famous star.. I get that.. LOL. I'm still going to post in it regardless of if anyone shows up or not.. just don't know if I made any sense at all.


 
I agree with what others have said about your journal @gingerscout. Do it for you not the masses.


----------



## JCnGrace

Enjoying the finals. The one stepping up to the plate is a 20 year old kid. He's already won $105,000.00 just in 3 days. If he continues with what he's done in the last 3 days for the next 2 that will be another 105,000.00 in round win money, either 100,000.00 or 250,000.00 for the event win (I can't remember which) and 1,000,000.00 for the World Champion title. Can you imagine having that kind of money when you were 20 years old? Heck, I can't imagine earning that kind of money in one year even now although in the world of professional sports that's low end pay. He hasn't won it yet so I hope he keeps his head out of the clouds and continues staying on his bulls.

My mom had another of her spells yesterday where she gets weak and keels over. She was at home this time so was able to go lay down before she passed out. Her doctor has harped on her and us kids have harped on her about eating and drinking enough. She doesn't eat enough to keep a bird alive and then what she does eat isn't very nutritious so I've harped on her about taking a multi-vitamin every day but it goes in one ear and out the other. She thinks her oldest and youngest kids are stubborn but we sure didn't get it from anyone strange. LOL


----------



## blue eyed pony

I confess that I don't want to put in the work to get my horse ready for an upcoming show.

Show prep isn't actually that hard (it's routine for me most of the time), it's just good feed, grooming, and exercise... but I have two broken fingers so I can't ride, or use my left hand for much at all for that matter (including grooming and ESPECIALLY including lunging my darn horse).

It's not a ridden show, so I won't need my left hand to actually exhibit my horse, but so much of the prep still requires it and I don't want to.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

@JCnGrace sorry to hear your mom not doing too well. It is a worry when they don't eat or drink sufficient. It will be causing low blood pressure which is what causes the dizzy spells/fainting. Who ever is minding her wants to try get her to eat anything that takes her fancy (within your budgets of course), because it can even be hard to get them to eat that once its done.

I had that with DH and he would end up in hosp on IV because his whole fluid balance was so critical. Now my mum doesn't eat properly more often that not but unfortunately fussing her about it seems to work in a negative way, as if she wants people to stand and fuss over her. Although she still holds a lucid conversation I think her marbles are getting a bit scrambled!

Wishing you all the best.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

can someone please explain how to upload video plz? can it be done straight from my files to my journal?


----------



## Tazzie

@JCnGrace, glad to hear you're feeling better! Fingers crossed for a good appointment!! I do hope you can have the cast removed or at least a smaller one! And I hear you about pain meds :/ I can't do anything harder than Ibuprofen or the like.

I do hope your mom eats a bit more. How scary!!

Hopefully the kid keeps it together to do well! That is a lot of money!

I'm watching Hallmark again. Nick is off with his dad right now cutting boards out of a log his dad has for the stall. Nick and his dad will be cementing the posts in today as well. Izzie sees the chiro vet at 2:30, so a bit nervous.


----------



## anndankev

@gingerscout - If you would put a link in your signature or in a reply post letting us know you've updated,your journal, I bet more people will visit. I do visit, 'like', and enjoy your journal. Sorry I seem to mainly lurk, don't post much anywhere. 

This new HF screen with the Right Sidebar of Recent Discussions makes it less likely for me to see the big picture of newer posts in each forum. Sometimes I go back to Forum view and find interesting threads I haven't seen yet.


----------



## Caledonian

@*JCnGrace* We must be a few weeks behind you with the PBR at San Jose. You have to wonder how that sort of money affects kids so young but he must have a decent head on his shoulders to understand the risks he’s taking. Probably thinking of his life when he’s older and can’t ride. 

Sorry to hear about your mum, it’s scary when people have weak/dizzy spells. My dad takes them and anything from a cold to an infection can cause them; I was particularly annoyed when it was dehydration. He’d wanted to stop having to get up during the night and had cut down on fluid. 

It got the point where he was taking cold sweats and passing out every week. His doc said that it might be caused by a heart problem so they fitted a pacemaker but he still gets them. He’s one of the tough ones who’ll never admit he’s sick so they’re usually a good tell that he’s hiding something. 
When it happens my mum always phones for the paramedics as she has no medical training and can’t tell how serious it is; equally, she can’t always move him if he goes down, so their help and tests are always appreciated. He always waves it off but I really don’t think he understands how worrying it is for the people around him. He’s never left on his own now, partly because he’s 96 but also because we can never tell when it’s going to happen.

@*cbar* I agree about Movember and moustaches. It’s like the 1970s all over again.


----------



## JCnGrace

blue eyed pony said:


> I confess that I don't want to put in the work to get my horse ready for an upcoming show.
> 
> Show prep isn't actually that hard (it's routine for me most of the time), it's just good feed, grooming, and exercise... but I have two broken fingers so I can't ride, or use my left hand for much at all for that matter (including grooming and ESPECIALLY including lunging my darn horse).
> 
> It's not a ridden show, so I won't need my left hand to actually exhibit my horse, but so much of the prep still requires it and I don't want to.


 
Sorry for your broken fingers! It's amazing how limiting it is to be one handed. Are you going for points or is it just for fun where it wouldn't hurt to skip the show?


----------



## JCnGrace

ShirtHotTeez said:


> @*JCnGrace* sorry to hear your mom not doing too well. It is a worry when they don't eat or drink sufficient. It will be causing low blood pressure which is what causes the dizzy spells/fainting. Who ever is minding her wants to try get her to eat anything that takes her fancy (within your budgets of course), because it can even be hard to get them to eat that once its done.
> 
> I had that with DH and he would end up in hosp on IV because his whole fluid balance was so critical. Now my mum doesn't eat properly more often that not but unfortunately fussing her about it seems to work in a negative way, as if she wants people to stand and fuss over her. Although she still holds a lucid conversation I think her marbles are getting a bit scrambled!
> 
> Wishing you all the best.





Tazzie said:


> @*JCnGrace* , glad to hear you're feeling better! Fingers crossed for a good appointment!! I do hope you can have the cast removed or at least a smaller one! And I hear you about pain meds :/ I can't do anything harder than Ibuprofen or the like.
> 
> I do hope your mom eats a bit more. How scary!!
> 
> Hopefully the kid keeps it together to do well! That is a lot of money!
> 
> I'm watching Hallmark again. Nick is off with his dad right now cutting boards out of a log his dad has for the stall. Nick and his dad will be cementing the posts in today as well. Izzie sees the chiro vet at 2:30, so a bit nervous.





Caledonian said:


> @*JCnGrace* We must be a few weeks behind you with the PBR at San Jose. You have to wonder how that sort of money affects kids so young but he must have a decent head on his shoulders to understand the risks he’s taking. Probably thinking of his life when he’s older and can’t ride.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your mum, it’s scary when people have weak/dizzy spells. My dad takes them and anything from a cold to an infection can cause them; I was particularly annoyed when it was dehydration. He’d wanted to stop having to get up during the night and had cut down on fluid.
> 
> It got the point where he was taking cold sweats and passing out every week. His doc said that it might be caused by a heart problem so they fitted a pacemaker but he still gets them. He’s one of the tough ones who’ll never admit he’s sick so they’re usually a good tell that he’s hiding something.
> When it happens my mum always phones for the paramedics as she has no medical training and can’t tell how serious it is; equally, she can’t always move him if he goes down, so their help and tests are always appreciated. He always waves it off but I really don’t think he understands how worrying it is for the people around him. He’s never left on his own now, partly because he’s 96 but also because we can never tell when it’s going to happen.
> 
> @*cbar* I agree about Movember and moustaches. It’s like the 1970s all over again.


 
Thanks guys! She says she eats when she's hungry and drinks when she's thirsty and so she doesn't see what the problem is. She still lives on her own so there's no way to monitor what she's doing. And funny thing @Caledonian she complained about having to get up in the night and go after having drank too much water yesterday. That means she will probably drink less again today. She does a little better after each scare but only for a day or two. What she likes to eat @ShirtHotTees is sweets. Nothing much good for her in doughnuts, cake and pie.


----------



## Zexious

@JCnGrace - I'm so sorry to hear about your mom </3 You and yours have really had a tough go of it recently! 
Did the doctor give you any tips about how you can convince her to eat more nutritious meals more frequently?
@Caledonian - Wow, 96!
I hope the doctors will be able to diagnose what's causing these spells, so he can live happily and healthily for many more years!
@anndankev - Same here, really. As the climate of HF changes (as all websites do) I've been less interested in venturing into other parts of the forum. And when I do, I very often read but don't post or like 
/shrug
@Tazzie - You and your Hallmark channel 
Let us know how the appointment goes! Fingers crossed for you <3
@ShirtHotTeez - I think you can just embed using the youtube code?
@blue eyed pony - Is there someone who could fill in for you, or who you could hire for a couple days?

Now, let's not all forget what No Shave November (and I assume Movember by extension?) is really about! Prostate Cancer Awareness  
I confess that I hate the 'no shave' part, but realize it's for a good cause <3


----------



## Tazzie

@Zexious, I love that silly channel :lol: and thank you! <3

Izzie saw chiro vet again today. She held herself together after the chiropractic work last Saturday, so that was a relief. She was still sore in both hips though, no where else. So he did acupuncture as had been decided last Saturday. He was a bit worried about how she would handle this new thing. I guess some horses cow kick and just really act up because it hits sore points. He kept saying before hand that we will see if she still likes him after it. Well... she could care less. Some of it was clearly a bit ouchy, but the most she did was just take weight off one hind leg. Nothing naughty. And the super sensitive spots he was super worried about? As he was working on them, she had her ears forward :lol: clearly SO phased. She let out quite a few big sighs throughout the process too. He did agree that we should test for Lyme though. He checked a couple pressure points for things like EPM, and all were negative.

Afterward, she put her head in his chest all cuddly like :lol: he gave her fistfuls of cookies because she behaved exceedingly well. But the part that made me break out into a GIGANTIC grin? And showed me that I'm pretty darn sure chiro vet has fallen in love with Izzie?

Just before Nick took her to the trailer to go home, chiro vet truly wrapped his around Izzie's neck and gave her a full on hug :lol: melted my heart 

So now we meet with the regular vet on Monday. And then ultimately wait on the results. The wait will kill me :lol:

(Click the pictures to view them upright)

Cute picture from today. Izzie's selfie game haha!









And the oldest horse out there at 32









Also, video of the stall and what we will be fencing in for her paddock.
(Broken link: https://youtu.be /l30C5U4lPCs)


----------



## Cherrij

I confess. I adore my horse. 
And he is just too special. 

He fell yesterday. when tied in front of his brother. he was standing on wet rubber mats. His brother bit his neck a little, and it looked like Grand just collapsed. and wasn't putting a leg down, and was standing a bit weird. 

Afterwards I walked him a lot (after cooling all the warm parts even front pasterns), sprayed purple the scratches he got.. and he was even trotting fine a few times.. 

When I trimmed his hinds, the left (which is still hard to lift sometimes because of old injuries and him not wanting to give it) had the scratches (seemed to suffer the most) but that was easy to trim. The right was vibrating at points through the trim. I had to let it go and let him rest, and I was already holding it in a position he asked, higher and closer to him than normally.. SO I hope to go there either tomorrow or on wednesday and see whats up with him.. 


But, he stretched his neck at trot on a small circle, in hand, for like the very first time. It wasn't perfect, but he was thinking DOWN! I almost started screaming of happiness! 

And he learnt another thing! 
















Now he can stand on it. Attempts to get him to step up next to his bro, or let bro step up next to him failed. he said he doesn't want to be that close. 


Just did a few circles with me on his back - especially because there was a horse from another stable, and people in the arena, so he gets more used to it. but he is doing great with paying attention to me when others are around.


----------



## Change

So much to read after a week - y'all talk a lot!! LOL
@gingerscout - as much as I would love to be able to read all my friends' journals, I just don't have the time! I'm lucky to read this one (my fave) and the 3 others I visit regularly. I will try to get to yours on occasion, but will probably only jump to the last page for the most recent adventure.

And for all of you with Fall Crud - I hope you get over it soon. 
@Cherrij - what's the purpose of the orange tie around Grand's chest and hind? That's something I've never seen before! Educate this old woman! 

and, I confess:
I hopped on Cally bareback for a couple minutes today - right after worming, and with only a halter. She wasn't too thrilled with the whole thing and at one point backed herself into the wire fence. It wasn't on, but she immediately jumped forward after hitting it. Good thing I was expecting that. I haven't ridden bareback in years and, although I felt fine and balanced, I wasn't real confident I could stay up there if she tried any shenanigans, so once she was behaving, I hopped off.

I also built the first part of the stalls in the barn - the part that will run down the middle, separating it into two stalls. I think I did pretty good. Tomorrow I want to finish the top of the T, which will allow for gates if I want to keep them in. They were both pretty confused at dinner time since I changed the stalls from east/west orientation to north/south. It was sort of funny, too - watching them circle through (both ends are open right now) trying to figure out who got what side. 

I didn't get to do much yesterday (my Friday off) as I spent the entire day and a good part of the night at the hospital with my son (again). He was having trouble breathing and thought he was coming down with pneumonia. They did the usual EKG in triage, and 15 minutes later a doctor (not an orderly or nurse) fetched us out of the waiting room and into ER. Evidently his heart rate was extremely elevated and erratic. They did more tests and admitted him, but he hates hospitals, so he decided to check himself out this morning - against doctors orders. This is the 2nd time he's done that. But. The antibiotics and breathing treatments they gave him overnight, plus whatever else the pumped into his IV helped a lot. He's feeling a lot better today.

Tomorrow, if I get the barn construction work done (between laundry loads), I think I'll saddle Tango up and do some light schooling riding. It's hunting season, so we don't venture far from home - the idiots around here don't limit themselves to dawn and dusk.


----------



## JCnGrace

We're going to have to lock K and mom into the same hospital room until they get better enough to be home! I'm glad he's feeling better though @ Change, give him a hug from me.

@Zexious, no tips from the doctors. We've tried making her up homemade frozen dinners but she likes her food cooked fresh. I bought her a bunch of stuff to make cooking a tad easier on her, things that are fairly recent on the market and I knew she'd have no clue about. Some of it she really liked but I'm not sure she has kept up with buying it. Money isn't an issue for her but she's tight when it comes to some things so she may think the convenience is too expensive. Once I've got my arm in working order maybe I need to go shopping for her again.


The kid fell off his bull tonight but so did all the others that are in the WC race so it didn't hurt him too bad. Also watched horse racing most of the day. Made for a not so boring day but I'm still tired of just sitting around. 

Gamble's herd came back to the house yesterday so I went outside and visited with them for a while. Every last one of them had to check me for food which is not a normal thing for them so interpreted it to be that they were begging for me to get back to feeding duties. Guess the oats I give them taste better than the ones hubby gives them. LOL


----------



## blue eyed pony

@JCnGrace - exposure, for my horse. I have absolutely no intention of missing it even with my fingers in this state lol!
@Zexious - I have someone lined up to braid for me, and someone else to put in the false tail (which I'm actually borrowing off her), but I have to feed & do hay & exercise my horse & do all the trimming up that needs doing. So far I've been able to do everything BUT exercise the horse.


----------



## Zexious

@blue eyed pony - Best of luck at your show; hopefully your fingers feel better! (At least it's just those, right?)
@JCnGrace - That really is a tough situation. Sending good vibes to you and yours!
Enjoy watching PBR (which always makes me think of the beer... yuck!).
How are you feeling??
@Change - Have any pictures of your handiwork? 
@Cherrij - Cute!
@Tazzie - Wow, Izzie really took it like a champ!
And, can I just say, her selfie game is on point 

I confess that I'm already looking forward to the end of the year~


----------



## blue eyed pony

@Zexious - yes, thank god it's not my darn foot again! Four months, that took to heal.....


----------



## Cherrij

Change said:


> @Cherrij - what's the purpose of the orange tie around Grand's chest and hind? That's something I've never seen before! Educate this old woman!


This is a normal fleece polo wrap, can use elastic ones as well (it has to be a little elastic), the main one is the one around the hind end, because it is supposed to help with body awareness, by Tellington Method (TTouch). The one around the shoulders, chest, can help with lifting the front, arching the neck. In this case I put it more to try and show him he can link his body together. 

For him it shows good results - he gets better in our groundwork for sure - stepping more under, engaging the hind better.


----------



## Tazzie

@Zexious, she sure did! I'm very proud of her  and haha, yeah! Her selfie game is pretty strong :wink: silly mare!

I'm right there with you about the end of the year. Ready for it to wrap up and try again next year...

I'm exhausted. We've been working on the stall all day. But we have it entirely framed! I'm super excited!

Also the results were posted yesterday! Izzie and I won high point for Sport Horse, Hunter Pleasure, Specialty (Native Costume and Trail), and shockingly, English Pleasure!! FOUR CHAMPIONSHIPS! I was SHOCKED! And so excited  so proud of my little mare!


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

@Tazzie congratulations! Four championships that is awesome


----------



## gingerscout

Congrats on your and Izzie's accomplishments @Tazzie .. I wish I was good enough to even enter a show.. let alone win.. ha ha. You must be proud of what you guys have done, and I hope she gets back to normal soon for you


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

Congrats @Tazzie! Sounds like you and Izzie had fun!

I confess to being crabby because my wisdom teeth are growing weirdly, and the pain is increasing to fast for my liking!


----------



## gingerscout

my wisdom teeth grew in funny.. then broke.. I never had them removed.. I probably should some day.. but I hate the dentist.. add to that a broken tooth and a cavity I need to get fixed.. yeah my mouth is a mess.. haven't been to a dentist since 2000 ( I have good dental insurance too)


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

gingerscout said:


> my wisdom teeth grew in funny.. then broke.. I never had them removed.. I probably should some day.. but I hate the dentist.. add to that a broken tooth and a cavity I need to get fixed.. yeah my mouth is a mess.. haven't been to a dentist since 2000 ( I have good dental insurance too)


I hate the dentist too. Not really the dentist personally; more what he does. My wisdom teeth are growing in crooked, so they're pushing against the teeth beside them, which makes a big chain reaction of moving teeth. I actually already saw the dentist about it, but theres nothing they can do yet, so I just have to grin and bear it (and take a couple Advils). My mom hadn't seen a dentist in 11 years and when she finally made an appointment to check them in 2016, the number of things that needed fixing was double-digits. She only had the worst one's fixed though.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

gingerscout said:


> Congrats on your and Izzie's accomplishments @Tazzie .. I wish I was good enough to even enter a show.. let alone win.. ha ha. You must be proud of what you guys have done, and I hope she gets back to normal soon for you


When is 'good enough' gingerscout? My riding is rusty and more resembles a sack of potatoes than a classy dressage rider, and my shape rather resembles one too. But as soon as Sonny & I have some basic work under our belt and I think he wont believe he is at the races we are giving it a go. If we should win any ribbons that would be a bonus.

Go to a local show if you are able. Present your horse/tack/self immaculately, watch and learn and have fun. If you feel like you are in a mess in the ring just move out of the way. If its all going well focus on trying to be seen, try get out of a group and in to a space so the judges have a chance to see you. Its all experience, its all good. Most important have fun, then you might want to try it again


----------



## JCnGrace

Tazzie said:


> @*Zexious* , she sure did! I'm very proud of her  and haha, yeah! Her selfie game is pretty strong :wink: silly mare!
> 
> I'm right there with you about the end of the year. Ready for it to wrap up and try again next year...
> 
> I'm exhausted. We've been working on the stall all day. But we have it entirely framed! I'm super excited!
> 
> Also the results were posted yesterday! Izzie and I won high point for Sport Horse, Hunter Pleasure, Specialty (Native Costume and Trail), and shockingly, English Pleasure!! FOUR CHAMPIONSHIPS! I was SHOCKED! And so excited  so proud of my little mare!


 
Congrats!!!:clap: That is a marvelous accomplishment!



JoBlueQuarter said:


> Congrats @*Tazzie* ! Sounds like you and Izzie had fun!
> 
> I confess to being crabby because my wisdom teeth are growing weirdly, and the pain is increasing to fast for my liking!





gingerscout said:


> my wisdom teeth grew in funny.. then broke.. I never had them removed.. I probably should some day.. but I hate the dentist.. add to that a broken tooth and a cavity I need to get fixed.. yeah my mouth is a mess.. haven't been to a dentist since 2000 ( I have good dental insurance too)


 
OK you two, I absolutely hate going to the dentist too but it's the lesser evil of being without teeth. Thinking dentures? Everyone I know who has full dentures has problems with them. They hurt, are constantly needing glued in with what looks like nasty stuff, food gets under them and then irritates the gums and the list goes on. And the pain they go through before the dentures even come into the picture is horrendous. GET YOUR TEETH FIXED!!!! Picture a smiley shaking a finger at you here. LOL

@Zexious, I'm doing good, thanks. Ready to get the cast off and start rehab, although I don't know when that will actually happen.


Although the kid didn't go on to ride anymore bulls he still won the WC title because those chasing him didn't have much luck during the final rounds either. His aunt is usually a contender at the NFR in barrel racing so he must come from a strong rodeo family. A new rider just here from Brazil stepped in to win the event. Awesome bull rider and rode all 6 of his bulls. The bull I thought deserved it won the Bull of the Year award so it was a good finals. 

Cute story on that bull. The family that owns him have been in the stock contracting business for years and have raised not only a lot of bulls period but a lot of good bulls including others that have won the year end title. But this one is so special to them he's tame and safe to be around so he gets bathed and groomed before the events. I always love it when they share these kind of stories about how these animals are treated. This isn't the first one I've heard about how pampered these animals are. Totally the opposite from what some activists wants everyone to believe. There was one who loved waffles so the owner stopped at a Waffle House on the way home from every event to buy the bull a waffle. One who gave the owner's grandkids "pony rides" when they came to visit the farm. Another who loved playing in a sand pile so his owner had a load of sand brought in for his pen at every event. And probably the best one that shows just how much these animals mean to their owners was the bull that got depressed after he was retired every time the trailer left without him so they'd let him go along for the ride to events even though he wouldn't be bucking. That means he was taking up space in the trailer that could have been filled with a bull they were getting paid to bring. 

I love watching the bulls as much as I love watching the riders! Now to go through withdrawals until it starts back up in January.


----------



## TuyaGirl

I swear this forum likes to eat my posts! I just wen to copy a link and it was gone!! Grrrr...
@Zexious I am not going to the horse fair this year, BO left a non horse person feeding the horses and I am not confortable leaving them alone for 15 days without checking how they are. But I can tell you that appart from some harsh manhandling this truly is a very unique event, thousands of horses (of all breeds) and people for 10 days mixed together, night and day. Heck, there's horses inside bars and discos - which I don't agree btw. And all the tack stores? Heaven, lol!
Here's a link, if you don't have the patience to read the article skip to the pictures, it's worth it, especially the kids. Some really nice horsies that take good care of them in the middle of the crowd. And I love the traditional horse riding outfit 

Golegã National Lusitano Horse Fair | Lusitano Horse Finder
@PoptartShop Aww Camdem is so handsome. Always with a bright look on his face  So glad he crossed your path. And if you don't find another job soon at least I hope your boss hires another employee soon. Have you tried to explain to him that is hard to put up with all the work alone?
@Tazzie hoping to hear good news from Izzie soon. She was a very good girl for the chiro vet it seems. Not hard to tell why he loves her  And congratulations about the wonderful results!
@gingerscout don't feel discouraged about your journal. I am with the others, I lack the time to check that section of the forum, although I try... Take it more as a diary to yourself. And I hate dentists too! So much I cannot recall when was the last time I saw one. And my wisdom teeth are growing all weird. Yes, @JoBlueQuarter I am 38 years old and still don't have all of them fully grown  
@Cherrij interesting technique. We use a somehow similar system in here, but the orange line would go through the briddle. It's the Pessoa system.
@Change congrats on your bareback ride. Hope you can ride Tango soon as well! And yay for the stables, yeah, I bet your horses were a bit confused, ahah 
@JCnGrace I hope you get a smaller cast soon. And I wish the bullfighting bulls were treated so nicely around here. Unfortunately they are hurt and after humans play with them to show how strong they are, they go straight to slaughter :-( sometimes when a bull is extraordinarely good in the arena he goes back into the field to procriate, but goes all hurt. We do not have rodeos but I guess they are not so violent.

Another weekend flew by, rain on Saturday and wind on Sunday. I thought my car was going to flip over and the stall roof was going to fly away :-o
So Tuya stayed in, she copes well with it for the most part, just give her hay and she's happy. But I had so much work to do!! Stalls were so dirty I lost count on the wheelbarrows I filled. I am sore! And the man in charge of feeding them appeared (he works on the property) and talking to him I realised that he was feeding half of what he was supposed to. Poor horses!! Plus BO didn't touch Tuya's hooves as I requested. And payed. They're all pointy and ugly. If we're not on top of them they revert quickly :-( And I know how to work with a rasp but lack skill to hold her hoof properly. So I just wish that the horse fair ends soon for my mare's sake!! Rant over...


----------



## Zexious

@TuyaGirl - Wow, that looks like an incredible event! Thank you for sharing! I'm a huge fan of Iberian breeds (though, admittedly we don't see much of them in the H/J arenas here in the States!), and that article boasted some really amazing specimens. 
So sorry to hear about Tuya's feet.. I'm not sure if this has been discussed in this thread (I think I recall conversation taking place elsewhere on HF, but I can't remember for certain), but have you considered purchasing a farrier stand? Knowing how to file or trim is the hard part; let the stand do the holding for you! 

@JCnGrace - Recovery really can be a waiting game, that's something I know all too well. Hopefully it all comes sooner rather than later.
I don't know anything about bull riding, save for what I've seen at rodeo events that I've attended over the years, but the bulls (rather than the riders) are my favorite part! Such a cute story about the bull who likes waffles xD

@ShirtHotTeez - I totally agree!
I think people can sometimes inflate showing into something it isn't. It's true that rated shows take an incredible amount of time, money, and effort; it's also true that you should present your best self no matter the level of show, but local/open events are often more about having fun and getting your horse exposure than about being flexing. I see no reason why you couldn't enter a local show if you wanted to, gingerscout. 

@JoBlueQuarter - Eeep! Girl, get to the dentist!

@gingerscout - Same goes for you! Listen to JC!
@Tazzie - CONGRATULATIONS!
What an accomplishment for you and Izzie! I can't wait to see what next season holds for you!

I confess that I keep having dreams about horses. Not being around them is taking its toll, but I'm not sure what to do about it. /die
#firstworldproblems


----------



## JCnGrace

@TuyaGirl, I remember the awesome pictures you posted last year of your horse fair. I'm sure you don't miss the crowds but it's a bummer you're left doing all the back breaking labor. 

That's sad about your fighting bulls. It doesn't happen often but occasionally one gets hurt bad enough to need put down. I can think of 2 instances where it happened in the arena but usually the injuries happen in the trailer or at home in the pasture. The organization does a pretty good job of reporting deaths and injuries on their website. Granted, this is just for the particular series that I watch and they have very strict guidelines about the health and care of the bulls that participate at their events.

@Zexious, with where you are at in your recovery would therapeutic riding be an option?


----------



## Tazzie

@gingerscout, I am very proud! Thank you! And why do you feel you aren't good enough? A lot of the shows I attend (not including rated shows as they are breed specific) have classes for green horses or green riders. It's a good way to get your feet wet in the showing world  my first year I had no expectations of Izzie, and she blew me away. You may end up surprised if you try! And go get your teeth checked dangit!! Also, agree with @ShirtHotTeez. Just go try and show, but be sure you and your horse are presentable!
@JoBlueQuarter, you too! Go see a dentist!! Or maybe a different one. Why do they feel they can't do anything about it? I had mine removed before they erupted. And thank you! 
@JCnGrace, thank you!! And those are some CUTE stories! I know rodeo stock is typically better taken care of than activists want to believe. But they also like to take pictures of mangled sheep saying that is where your wool comes from... I hate extremists. When do you see the doctor again?
@TuyaGirl, thank you  and yeah, fingers crossed we get some answers soon :sad: hate my girl not feeling her best.  Hopefully you get Tuya's feet straightened out! And UGH about the feed! How annoying! Glad you caught it though!
@Zexious, thank you  and me too! I'm hoping we have a good season again! Hoping for better consistency. I REALLY want to take her to Sport Horse Nationals in 2019, but she's gotta be more consistent with everything. And ugh  any horses around where you are you can love on?

Today is the day for the vet. It's already been a crappy day in general, so hoping this evening goes better..


----------



## JCnGrace

@Tazzie, I go see him on Wednesday. If they recast I hope they let me go into the restroom and wash my arm. I'm pretty sure there will be some dead bugs in there. Yes, I know feeling a bug a crawling around in there is a figment of my imagination but it still creeps me out. LOL


----------



## PoptartShop

@Tazzie can't wait for the stall to be done. It will look so nice! 
Congrats on the championships. You guys ROCK!!!! <3  Sooo proud!
@gingerscout that isn't the right attitude to have, go out there and go to a show! It's not all about winning, as long as you have fun who cares! 
@Change yay for the stalls. You should post pictures once they're all finished.  I hope your son feels better soon. :sad: And get a nice ride in! 
@JCnGrace Lol that's so cute! Little scavengers! :lol: ALWAYS wanting some food.
@TuyaGirl aww thankyou! YES! My boss claims he 'knows' how stressful it is, but he really hasn't interviewed anyone. Like...sooo many people apply for the position...hellloooooooo. At least interview people. :icon_rolleyes: Sigh. I'm just doing what I can, if things don't get done, they don't get done. That's kinda how I feel right now. I'm sure you are exhausted from all that! Plus those darn storms didn't help! Grrr!  Oh gosh! The feed guy better get it under control, and the BO. Can't have Tuya's hooves like that! Ugghhhh! So annoying! 

I confess, this weekend was pretty chill. I'm feeling a lot better. It went by WAY too fast though...it's already Monday? UGHHHHHHH LOL
@Zexious SAME! Ugh. It's going by fast at least.


----------



## jpenguin

@JoBlueQuarter- I had wisdom teeth out- no problems, however, the DDS wouldn't touch me, A DMD did it


----------



## Cherrij

@TuyaGirl - but the Pessoa is what I am trying to avoid. I don't want to connect his mouth to his hind. This way it just reminds him he has it and that it is not allowed to trail behind him.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@Zexious thanks! The iberian breeds seem to be having a good demand all over the World, they are very mellow tempered and an all around horse with a lot of try. And you are right about her hooves, it's been a battle to be on top of them. Some years ago I felt something was wrong and I made a thread about it, concerning the soles, where I found out she had underun heels and long toes. Not an excuse, I know and my bad, but I just went with the flow of slapping rim shoes on and that's it, since it's what everyone does :-( the farrier does not know any better than to perform a flat pasture trim for keeping her barefoot, even under my guidelines (that he does not appreciate much, I can get that since I am getting on his job), the other farrier lives really far, and now I have BO doing it as he really does a nice job. It's been two or three weeks since I asked him to take off the excess growth, I think he was just too excited about the horse fair to remember it, he looks like a little kid, you know? But he promised and I was somehow disappointed... :-( now that I know better (I panicked back then when members replied to said thread) and did a lot of research, I have nightmares with long toes, lol! A hoof stand would be perfect to hold her hooves, except the price! Maybe because this is still a very non horse country, most equestrian related items are out of my budget :-( Maybe online I could find one, but shipping would probably equal the price... BO sticks her hoof wherever, lol! 
About the horse withdrawal problem, I am with the others. Could you find a place to do therapeutic riding (If you can do it), or do you have a riding school nearby where you could just go visit and feel the smell of horses? 
@JCnGrace yes, I did post some pictures last year  so nice that you remember. I tried to find a link in english, plus I just loved the pictures in it. I guess I could have gone there, but it would imply me staying for the night, and the nights are loooong in there, so I probably would return too late to check on the horses. And that would mean filthy stalls, since the person in charge of feeding will not do any cleaning. BO's daughter will go there during some days of the week, but she is also out during the weekends (the palomino mare that hurt her head is one of her driving horses). Basically I feel sorry for the horses that stay, so stay with them 
I wish that a report was made on every bull that died before the event. Our animal protection laws are wayyy back...
@Tazzie thanks! Yeah, it has been a struggle to keep Tuya's hooves on great condition. She is barefoot for some years now and walks ok on hard footing (knock on wood), but her hooves revert so quickly that gives me nightmares :-(
I hope you have good news from the vet, relax, all will be good 
@Cherrij oh, I get it. Does not interfere with the horse's mouth and does the same job, right? Nice!

Now back to boring work...right @PoptartShop? You seem to just love Mondays as much as I do  And yes, I am so glad I realised the man was not following the recommendations straight. BO will be informed so as he can be more careful next time. Feeding two 3 years old and a Queen (lol) half of the amount he stipulated (I was there) is no fun :eek_color:


----------



## Tazzie

Oh gosh, I missed @Change! Hopefully have more rides SOON! And I hope your son feels better!!

@JCnGrace, they may wash it themselves. I know when I broke my wrist and had it recast they did. Same with when I destroyed my right arm. Though when I entered PT, I was allowed to take my brace off there, and they had me wash it on the table. Felt SOOO good! And I never had any bugs :lol: fingers crossed for a good appointment!!

@PoptartShop, I'm so excited about it! We got all the framing down for it yesterday. Tomorrow he's cutting the boards with his dad. Those might go on Thursday? I don't know. With daylight being shorter it's going to be tough. That and chiro vet wants me riding on Wednesday to evaluate Izzie. Will be keeping it short since she's supposed to have an easy rest of the year, but I have to collect her canter to get a true evaluation. I do hope they hire someone else SOON, or you find a job. Preferably the second :lol:

Also @gingerscout, I agree with PoptartShop. Showing needs to be first and foremost fun. My hope is to have my husband in the ring with Izzie next year, just walk trot. He wants to work up to doing Native Costume, which we NEVER win. It's more so for fun and fun alone. Honest to goodness the only Native Costume classes we win are the ones where we are the only entry. And it's doubtful Nick will win at walk trot. That's just for our fun 

@TuyaGirl, you replied as I was replying haha! And ugh. Yeah, she needs them done SOON! When does BO come back? And I'm certainly trying to relax. I just get myself so anxious and nervous. I try to be the best owner she could ever have, so it's a struggle for me when something is wrong and I can't figure it out.

Today is clipping along at least. I'm finished with my work for the day, woo. I leave in about 2 hours. I got here around 6 am this morning so I could leave at 2:30 to meet the vet. Woo.


----------



## gingerscout

I honestly don't know where to start.. It would be easier for me to find a more local show if I rode English or did Barrels seems to be 90% of the shows around here. I also feel like I am not very good joking aside.. I don't get instruction, I have no clue how to do a lot of things, and I have no one to tell me if I am doing right or wrong, that from the fact I don't want to feel like a 30 something in a class of 10 year olds.. and embarrass the hell out of myself.. most of the shows I can find are open type W/T/C and my trot is iffy and my canter is a nightmare. Plus I think the only support I would get is from people I have never met on a forum.. most of my life family thinks its a dumb idea


----------



## Tazzie

You may have to look outside of your immediate area, but I'm sure there is someone out there willing to help you. I haul Izzie an hour one way to go get a lesson, and pay I think $70 a pop for one. It's tough, but doable.

And have you joined some local facebook groups? It's amazing how many are out there. Or look into your county fair. I know ours puts out a book every year with all the shows that are affiliated with them.

This is the specific show I help out with. You can see there is a wide variety of classes:


----------



## gingerscout

see southern Indiana and Northern Kentucky seem to be more horse orientated then where i live.. I have found quite a few places, albeit 3+ hours away.. which I guess I could do if I make a weekend out of it ( wife would love that.. ha ha ha).. I joined the state trail riding group on FB.. person who ran it told me that in my part of the state I would be hard pressed to find many members and people to ride with unless I travel to southern part of the state, ( where 98% of members live) and I was basically SOL here ( their words).. another reason I am going to not miss living here once we move.. Still If I have no idea on my seat and position and riding ability, does it really make sense to go out there and look like a total noob?.. ( asking honestly)


----------



## PoptartShop

Speaking of wisdom teeth - I got mine out 1-2yrs ago & it was NOT FUN. I did everything to prevent a dry socket, of course with my luck I ended up with one. So painful. Took me awhile to eat 'normal' food again, but I'm glad I got all 4 out...won't need to do that again! LOL.
Got my tonsils out this summer, so...I think I'm good for now. :lol: No more! 

I confess, DST is screwing me up! It'll be dark by the time I get home from work, & it just makes me wanna go to sleep at 6pm. LOL. But then again, I am glad I got an extra hour of sleep this weekend.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

Tazzie said:


> @ [MENTION=245089]JoBlueQuarter, you too! Go see a dentist!! Or maybe a different one. Why do they feel they can't do anything about it? I had mine removed before they erupted. And thank you!


They're not out yet; you can't even see them. My dentist says he has to wait until they come out.


----------



## Tazzie

@PoptartShop, you are good haha! And yeah, I HATE this time change! I want more daylight after work. Now it'll be dark when I leave, and getting dark when I get home. I hate it.
@JoBlueQuarter, mine weren't out either. You may need to go to someone other than a dentist to have them removed :/ it sucks, but it's worth it to get rid of them.

And ugh, more stress. More anxiety.

Vet drew blood for the Lyme test as well as a CBC to just basically check everything. She randomly had swollen salivary glands today too, so good timing I guess? He couldn't find any reason, so will be checking the CBC for that. Temperature was normal. He checked her mouth and found absolutely nothing. So I'm super frustrated with that. He said her teeth are picture perfect (they were JUST done early August...)

So now we wait. Results should be back Wednesday or Thursday for Lyme and the CBC. We discussed options for management if it came down to her maybe having arthritis. He was glad we took her first to chiro vet to get that situation figured out and pinpointed. He's also anxiously awaiting to hear how our ride goes on Wednesday. Awfully nervous about all of it :/

I confessed to him that she is stressing me out. He said it wouldn't be my horse if something totally weird wasn't going on. He suggested perhaps a massage would do me some good....


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

gingerscout said:


> see southern Indiana and Northern Kentucky seem to be more horse orientated then where i live.. I have found quite a few places, albeit 3+ hours away.. which I guess I could do if I make a weekend out of it ( wife would love that.. ha ha ha).. I joined the state trail riding group on FB.. person who ran it told me that in my part of the state I would be hard pressed to find many members and people to ride with unless I travel to southern part of the state, ( where 98% of members live) and I was basically SOL here ( their words).. another reason I am going to not miss living here once we move.. Still If I have no idea on my seat and position and riding ability, does it really make sense to go out there and look like a total noob?.. ( asking honestly)


answering honestly, don't worry about looking a noob. everyone was one at some time. go have fun, watch and learn. The smaller regional shows are going to have more noobs than the bigger ones so start there. lifes to short to worry about what others think and how else will you know that you are better than you think?


----------



## JCnGrace

@JoBlueQuarter, you need to see an oral surgeon who will cut them out. Waiting for them to erupt is all fine and dandy as long as they aren't bothering you but yours are. I waited for mine to come in and then had them pulled and then you have to go through not only that pain but also the pain of having all your teeth shift back into place once the wisdom teeth aren't crowding them anymore.

@gingerscout, maybe the reason you have so little horse activity in your area is because you're in big, flat farm country. Down here there's a lot of land not suitable for tillable farming so it's used for pasture thus people don't mind running horses on it. 

@Tazzie, keep us posted when those lab results come in on Izzie. I know it's frustrating when you can't figure out what ails them.


We had another storm blow through last night and the fence taken out again in the usual spot. I don't know why that little area gets hit so bad because all of our perimeter fencing is at tree lines. Anyway, it's a mess. Hubby came in and said he didn't think there was any danger of the horses getting out but of course I had to take a look see for myself. LOL Don't know what he was looking at but there was one section where the top two wires were down to the ground and it was wide open. While it is unlikely any of them would try to step over the 2 bottom wires I'd rather be safe than sorry. Walked back to the garage and found some unused clothesline, walked back to damaged area and tied the clothesline between the 2 fence posts. Hopefully they won't notice the difference and will leave it alone until repairs can be made.

Hubby was taking pictures of a target but this is the area where trees always blow down.


----------



## Change

Nice shooting there, @JCnGrace 's DH! What was he using? What distance?

Can you tell we have a range in our backyard, too? LOL! I really need to get out there and practice more with the .45, but I REALLY want that nice, lightweight .40 I was looking at the other day at Cabella's. I might just have to go buy it. And, since it's an ambidextrous and I'm a lefty.... LOL! 

And it's late and I have to work tomorrow, so I shall bid ye all adieu.


----------



## JCnGrace

No clue @Change but he was probably sighting in a pistol since that's about the only time he uses that area in the horse pasture. You'll like these pictures of his real gun range better which is set in the valley behind the pastures.


----------



## JCnGrace

Another storm coming in so I hurried up and posted those before I lost the internet. 

On the picture where you can see targets all the way up the hill is his long distance range. The furthest little white blob you can see is either 100 or 200 yards, I forget which.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I confess I have been stalking this thread but not posting, I am so stressed about my exam results! I don't find out until December my results and it is driving me absolutely nuts!!!!!! I am so anxious about passing as they were my last exams and I have been offered a job. This really sucks


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

@Rainaisabelle the work is done. You no longer have the power to influence the outcome. ENJOY the downtime. 

In the event there is something you haven't passed is it possible to do correspondence and take the work or does the work require the pass result?

Pass or not, you might as well be enjoying this time, the result will be the same whether you worry or not. You don't get it back!

Aaand, wishing you all the best.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

ShirtHotTeez said:


> @*Rainaisabelle* the work is done. You no longer have the power to influence the outcome. ENJOY the downtime.
> 
> In the event there is something you haven't passed is it possible to do correspondence and take the work or does the work require the pass result?
> 
> Pass or not, you might as well be enjoying this time, the result will be the same whether you worry or not. You don't get it back!
> 
> Aaand, wishing you all the best.


I have to pass to get the job as passing the subjects affects my graduating and my nursing registration. Ugh I know I can't influence it and I don't usually get this nervous about the outcome and I think I did fine in the exams, I think its just because its my final exam and I have a job on the line that it's really stressing me out.


----------



## gingerscout

Yup JC that's my problem.. I live 3 hours from anyone in this state who rides apparently.. That's why I'm done trying and looking for things to help me progress.. either I make the 3 hr each way trip or I don't.. those are my choices. It's like opening the Fridge 50 times, things aren't magically going to appear. I have to either accept it and move on, or kid myself that something someday will open up, or opportunities for me will present themselves ( which come on we all know that 's not going to happen). Glad I will be leaving this state next year and moving to a more horse orientated area.. maybe I can actually get some things I want to accomplish and off my bucket list then


----------



## Tazzie

@JCnGrace, you know I will. I hate the waiting period *sigh* I'm just stressed from it. I love DH's shooting range too! Wow!! We've had some nasty storms blow through here the last two days as well, ugh. Done with them.
@Rainaisabelle, you've got this! You'll do fine! Breathe and enjoy the down time!
@gingerscout, it's easier to just accept that it is what it is and stop complaining or feeling sorry for yourself. I get the frustration, but you have your own horse. That's more than A LOT of people I know. My best friend ever is rather overweight and lives directly in horse country. He can't ride anything around, so he took up driving. He'd love more than anything to have a horse, but he can't afford it. I've NEVER heard him complain about not having one. And he only gets an opportunity to drive if our other friend lets him, which isn't often as it's a client horse. So not to sound heartless, but buck up and be happy you even have a horse to tool around the yard on.

I'm smack dab in the middle of cow country. We have walkers and QH's all around us. I'm the only one in my area on a Half Arab Dressage horse. I routinely drive TWO HOURS to show. But it's what I want to do, so I put forth the effort to do it. We all have days we vent and what not. Bad days, etc. But if riding and showing is something YOU want to do, YOU need to make it a priority. I'm not talking over your family. Come winter I'm a weekend warrior and snatch rides during the week ONLY if my husband doesn't want to go hunting. We've long since made our compromises. And he HATED horses when I met him. Found them worthless. Now he's building her a stall. Your wife may never love them like you do, but you need to have a conversation with her if you think she'd stop you from going to shows and such.


Anyway, today at work is already so so. I just want to go home, be in my pajamas, and watch stupid movies. Just not feeling it today.

One bonus though is that for my high point, NONE of our board members liked the county fair champion high point awards. The awards were whips. I'd have taken them graciously and found a use for them, but I really don't ride with a whip that often. The president of my club asked for my input. As long as the rest of the board agrees (and it's already seeming like a huge hit!), we will be getting fleece jackets that say KAHABA Champion on them. She was worried I wouldn't want four of them. I said I love wearing fleece jackets, and that if it was ok with the board, I'd have one in Nick's size since he helps A TON. So I'm super excited!


----------



## PoptartShop

@Tazzie ugh, waiting is the hardest part. I hope today goes by fast so you will get closer to the results. :sad: I can't imagine how anxious you are, I would be the same.  Hang in there! I think a massage would do you good too. You need to unwind and relax! Lots going on!
@Rainaisabelle well, you think you did fine so I'm sure you did.  I know it's tempting, but try not to stress out too much. Enjoy yourself with the time off!
@JCnGrace great shots! That looks like fun.  The storm isn't fun though! Grrr. I agree, better safe than sorry!
@Change you should buy it!  Treat yourself! LOL. 

I've been to a shooting range once, I'd like to go again sometime. They are pretty fun.  My aim isn't too good though. :lol: Need some practice.

I confess, I put a deposit on a HOUSE yesterday. I haven't really told anyone because I didn't know if it'd happen or not...but alas, it did! It's a brand new townhouse. I will be moving around March (they have to build it!).
The best part??? It comes with all the appliances (even washer/dryer) & it's right in the front of my CURRENT neighborhood! Soooooooo easy move? LOL.
I'm excited.  I DO have to pay a bit more to break my current lease, but it'll be worth it. So sick of paying rent. It's like money going out the window. :sad:
It was fun picking out the siding colors & cabinet colors. :lol: 

That's all the news I really have for today...otherwise, nothing new.

I'm ready for a nap.


----------



## carshon

@Tazzie also sending good thoughts for you and Izzie - Lyme's is so scary and is making its way my direction -we have occasional cases but it it not as prevalent as it is out East (I know you live closer to me than @egrogan but still east  
@PoptartShop How absolutely exciting for you!!!!! A new house - and hopefully a new job to start the new year!!!



I confess I had my first massage yesterday. I think I am finally over the worst of the back and hip issues I was having and I rode in my 'New to me saddle" on Friday and it felt great!! I have been doing Yoga stretches and other stretches to help my tight IT band and other muscles. And Chiro, massage therapist concur that it was probably caused by the saddle I was riding in being too wide for my pelvis and me being stubborn and riding in it for hours at a time anyway. I stopped the Chiro after 7 visits (and $280) because I was not getting relief but was doing stretches on my own and getting some pain relief - and at the urging of a friend had a massage. Have to say it was painful and gave me the worst headache and nausea after but later that day I felt really good and feel even better today.

Weather is dismal and damp and I am keeping fingers crossed for 1 more ride before shotgun season. I would like to try the saddle on a longer ride but looks like I may have to ride solo this weekend. But it will give me a chance to stretch Miss Tillie out and mess around on our own. For those that may have missed it - I purchased a 2007 Tucker River Plantation saddle. It has western rigging for the girth but has english stirrups. I don't really care for the stirrups (I like my wide tread trail stirrups) but love the feeling of freedom the saddle brought and how light weight it is. Tillie seemed to like it last Friday but to be honest all 3 horses had a case of the sillies and were snorty and on high alert for our ride. So I can't tell if it was the 40 degrees and breezy conditions as well as archery hunters in the woods with us that had her up or the new saddle. All 3 horses were jumping sideways and shying at everything. Daughters 20yr old Fox Trotter was even coming up a little in the front when asked to walk slowly down the hills and kept spinning looking behind her. So I hope to get the saddle on for 1 more ride and a more relaxed Tillie Mae!


----------



## cbar

Wow, you guys had lots to say over the weekend!! 
@Tazzie, I hope your results come in and it is something you can address. Fingers crossed for you & Izzie! And Congrats on your great successes showing this year; that is so awesome! 
@PoptartShop CONGRATS on the new house!! It is so much fun buying your first place! Sounds like some good changes, so hopefully a new job is also on the horizon for you. 
@JCnGrace, your property is gorgeous! So hilly & green - looks like paradise! 
@carshon, when does your shotgun season start? Are all the parks you ride in open to hunters? I'm glad you are finally feeling some relief and hope the new saddle does work out. I know your pains on the saddle front - I just went through all that and STILL not sure the saddle I got is a good fit for us. So frustrating. 

I know I missed a bunch of peeps and I apologize. So much to read! 

We are still cold & snowy here. Think it was -27 (celsius) yesterday morning, so definitely no riding for me. I hope to get out there to at least take their winter blankets off as it is supposed to warm up a bit. My farrier is coming out after work so I sincerely hope it DOES warm up!


----------



## Zexious

@carshon - I'll keep my fingers crossed that you can get one more ride in! <3
@PoptartShop - CONGRATULATIONS!!
What a huge, exciting accomplishment! I can't wait to see photos of your new place (which I know will still be a few months off, haha!) <3 Include progress shots, if you can, because it's fun to see where you've come from!!
@Tazzie - I know you  You gotta get to that Hallmark channel, haha!
Fleece jackets sound like a great prize; something to really remind you of your accomplishment! Especially if you can get one for hubby! Very cool!
@gingerscout - I honestly don't think your problem is as simple as "opening the Fridge 50 times, things aren't magically going to appear".  The world is more dynamic than a fridge--there is movement in and out, even in rural areas. I think you'd be surprised how many opportunities you can find with a little elbow grease and networking. Join some Facebook groups, peruse Craigslist, chat up people at the multiple barns that you've boarded at. There's very likely someone (if you're willing to compensate accordingly) who can help prep you for a show. They may have a background in AA judging, or have made multiple appearances in the WEG, but it generally isn't hard to find someone with some knowledge of how local shows work and how to polish up your eq 
As far as shows going, trailering to them is just the nature of the beast. Some of us are fortunate to live smack dab in the middle of active circuits, and some of us are not. You have a nice little trailer; make a weekend out of it! 
@JCnGrace - Cool shots of your little range!
Did you end up losing power during the storm? :')
@TuyaGirl - I hope you had a fantastic Monday! 
Does Portugal have anything like Craigslist? You'd be shocked what you can stumble across--maybe even a hoof stand! I hear you about shipping, though! D; Between the awkward size/height and the weight, shipping would definitely be an arm and a leg.

I really don't mean to complain so much about my situation /die. 
I've considered purchasing a mini (or companion type horse), just so I can have something to hang out with and get my 'horse fix'. But then I end up thinking "well, if I'm going to purchase a mini and pay board, I may as well buy something I can ride" which brings me back to "but you have a horse and he's not even living here" and I just end up going in circles. 
I think I'm definitely at the point where I could handle therapeutic riding, or maybe even hacking. I think I may have some level of cognitive dissonance going on where, on one hand, I want it so bad, but on the other I'm afraid to 'pull the trigger'. I think it could be a pride issue of like "I competed at xyz, and accomplished this, that, and the other' and it would be devastating to know with certainty that I am no longer physically able to make my eq lines, or even that being in the saddle is now painful. 
I realize, of course, that the only way to confirm or deny those fears is to get out and do it. I guess I just need to really take some time and consider my goals. 
Again, I don't mean to complain or sound 'woe is me'. I really appreciate everyone being so kind and supportive. When I had my accident, I really felt as though every part of myself that I liked was taken from me, and now that I'm in a position to start rebuilding that 'self' is a little scary, and a little daunting!


----------



## PoptartShop

@cbar Thank you!!! I hope so too!! A new job would be the icing on the cake! 
Snowy?!!! Ahhh!!! Already?! I hope it warms up too! I am sooo dreading winter. 
@Zexious thank you. I can post pictures of the progress, sure!!  Thank you so much! It'll be fun watching the progress! Awwww, I know it's hard.  I think you are doing great though, and you are strong. Just take it day by day. You will figure out what works best for you. And if it doesn't, go another route. Don't give up!  Therapeutic riding would be really nice.  And I'm sure if you go with a group of people, it will be even better so you won't feel alone. Make sure you don't rush into anything (which it sounds like you aren't, since you are giving everything a lot of thought - which is good). 
@carshon thankyou!!!  Right? Now all I need is a new job. LOL. Crossing my fingers something happens soon.
I'm so glad you are starting to feel better. And you totally deserved a massage! I bet it felt amazing!
I really hope you can get one good ride in, plus it'll give you time to ride longer in the new saddle!  

I'm devouring the candy in my desk drawer. LOL


----------



## JCnGrace

@Rainaisabelle stay positive, I'm sure you did fine but I'd be on pins and needles too waiting to get test results. 

@gingerscout, waiting the year until you move isn't that big a deal in the scheme of life. In the meantime I'm sure you'll be busy getting prepared for your big move what with sorting and packing, looking for a new house, getting your old one fixed and ready to sell, etc... That list is endless.

@Tazzie, as someone who is doing exactly what you'd like to be doing, it's much better in theory than it is in practice. LOL 

@PoptartShop, THAT IS HUGE NEWS!!! Congratulations on becoming a homeowner! So exciting and rewarding to be at that stage where you quit paying rent and instead investing that money in your future. You should be awful proud that you are able to do this as a single woman, I know I'm proud of you. YOU GO GIRL! LOL (can you tell I'm just a little excited for you?)

@carshon, I've always wanted a massage but I'm afraid I'd end up with one like you got. I want one to relax me not hurt me! LOL I'm so glad you are doing better and got a new saddle. 

Hunters in the woods freak my gang out too. They spend a lot of time hanging out near the barn on the weekends during the season.

@cbar, I freely admit that anyone who lives up north has a lot more fortitude than I do. I just can't imagine dealing with those temps for the length of time you have to deal with them. Add in critter keeping to the mix and I really can't imagine it. You wouldn't be able to pry me from in front of a roaring fire to go outside and take care of them.

@Zexious, you've been through hell and back you deserve to complain a little. The first step in getting back to anything is always the hardest so contact a therapeutic riding center and see if you can just visit the first time, baby steps.


----------



## JCnGrace

Oops nothing that I say is so important that you need to read it twice!


----------



## PoptartShop

@JCnGrace Well, that's another thing- I actually DO have a boyfriend now (but THE HOUSE IS GONNA BE ALL MINE! we don't live together)...we started dating about a month ago. I know, I know. It slipped my mind really to even mention it but :lol: Hey, I was single for like 8yrs so...things happen. :rofl: Seee? I'm trying my best haha. I am still independent though!! I've been so busy with work I haven't had time to even talk about it!

It will be all mine though, yes! I'm very excited. Thank you so much!  He can cook though...he cooks, I clean. LOL. But he's very sweet and treats me like I deserve to be treated.
AND HE WANTS TO COME TO THE RESCUE SOON TO WATCH/POSSIBLY LEARN TO RIDE! Did I hit the jackpot???????? :lol:

Okay, back to work....2.5hrs left. :icon_rolleyes: It's so slow today. PLUS it's raining and freezing outside...can I go nap? :lol:


----------



## Tazzie

@carshon, SO glad you're feeling better after the massage!! I've had massages where I feel like utter crap immediately afterward, but then realize how amazing my body feels. So nice! And I hope you get more ride time!! YAY about the saddle being a possible good fit!! And I hope so too about the results. Though, Lyme is considerably less scary than EPM, so I'd take it... We have a good action plan if it is Lyme. Our vet listened to my worries about some of the drugs not being effective, and he knows our rotten luck. We would be skipping over the ineffective ones. She'd have a catheter in her neck and I'd dose her with a bag. He was glad to hear we were building her stall though in the event this happens.
@cbar, thank you. I'm really hoping it's something that's treatable. Lyme would suck, but it's treatable and so are the flare ups. EPM scares the daylights out of me, so hoping it doesn't end up being that. And thank you! SUPER excited about them! Still shocked by it, but oh man! I'm so proud of my pony 
@Zexious, you caught me!! That's what I want to be doing!! And yes! I'm really excited they are liking that suggestion. And that Nick could have one! I like the idea of being walking advertisements for our club too. I'm very proud of it  and seriously, you went through he!!. You're allowed to vent, and it's not like you're venting all the time! I get it though. It sounds like your accident was much, MUCH worse than the one I had, but getting back on for me was hard. Mine happened on the horse though, so it was a lot to overcome. And it pains me sometimes to see show photos of myself because I see myself curling into the fetal position. But horses make you happy. I know it'd suck to not be at the level you were once at, but you'd get to ride! I say take some time to think about it, digest it, and take the step. I can sense how much you really miss it. And while maybe you won't compete at xyz level, you'd still be able to ride. You'll never know though until you try, and I know a lot of us here will be supporting you should you decide to take that jump!
@PoptartShop, I am so excited for you!!! That's definitely a thing to be proud of! I can hardly wait to watch progress pictures of it! Oh it's going to be SOOO nice! And I'm SO glad you found a good boy  you absolutely deserved a good one! And that's so awesome he wants to learn how to ride!!! WOOHOO!!
@JCnGrace, oh I know. I hated being banished to the house when I destroyed my arm. I had it in an X brace wrapped in an ace bandage. I was only allowed outside to go to doctor appointments. HATED it! But work is just kicking my butt. So much that shouldn't be going wrong is entirely just messing up. It's an absolute nightmare right now, and I just really want to go home. I'll end up folding laundry once I get home, but I just want to leave :sad:


----------



## JCnGrace

PoptartShop said:


> @*JCnGrace* Well, that's another thing- I actually DO have a boyfriend now (but THE HOUSE IS GONNA BE ALL MINE! we don't live together)...we started dating about a month ago. I know, I know. It slipped my mind really to even mention it but :lol: Hey, I was single for like 8yrs so...things happen. :rofl: Seee? I'm trying my best haha. I am still independent though!! I've been so busy with work I haven't had time to even talk about it!
> 
> It will be all mine though, yes! I'm very excited. Thank you so much!  He can cook though...he cooks, I clean. LOL. But he's very sweet and treats me like I deserve to be treated.
> AND HE WANTS TO COME TO THE RESCUE SOON TO WATCH/POSSIBLY LEARN TO RIDE! Did I hit the jackpot???????? :lol:
> 
> Okay, back to work....2.5hrs left. :icon_rolleyes: It's so slow today. PLUS it's raining and freezing outside...can I go nap? :lol:


My gosh, you're awful good at keeping secrets. I'm making a mental note that you are my go to person if I need to get something off my chest but don't want it publicized. LOL

Additional congrats on finding a good boyfriend.


----------



## JCnGrace

@Change, I sent you an e-mail on the target info. I know you don't check it often so am giving you a heads up.

@Tazzie I know, there are often days where I'd like nothing better than to do nothing but for some reason it's not near as fun when it's forced on you. I wasn't told not to go outside but I'm not supposed to do anything that engages the bicep. How the hell a person is supposed to accomplish that is beyond me. Even just wiggling my fingers, which I'm supposed to do, makes that muscle work. I don't know what you call the kind of cast I have on. It's like a plaster trough that my arm sits in from my fingers to halfway up my upper arm but not completely closed. Then the whole shebang is wrapped in cotton and covered in an ace bandage and tape. I hope I don't get in trouble tomorrow when he sees how worked loose and tattered the top of it is. OOPS! LOL At least now I can work the shift button with my right pinkie.


I aimed to thank everyone this morning about the compliments on the property but got sidetracked. We fell in love with our little slice of Eden the second we saw it but thought it was way too far out of our budget to ever be a possibility. Fate had a different plan and a lot of stars aligned just so in order for it to happen. I feel so fortunate every time I think about it. My one regret is that my dad never got to see it and he was so looking forward to getting out of the hospital and driving their motorhome down here on a camping trip. I often wonder if he was just close enough to heaven during that time to have a hand in aligning those stars.


----------



## Change

@Tazzie - fingers crossed for a good outcome - or at least, the best of bad outcomes. Does that make sense?
@Rainisabelle - worry gains nothing except a headache. If you can't fix it, forget it and get on with your life. And this comes from a lady who has had a life-time of things to worry about. Trust me. Life is much more enjoyable if you just accept that it is what it is and get on with things. In the end, you usually find you had nothing to worry about in the first place!!
@PoptartShop - so very excited about your new home. And yes, enjoy the MINE ALL MINE feeling. It's sorta wonderful. 
@JCnGrace - Son and I are definitely going to have to figure out a way to haul our arsenal up there to play! Your range is Much More Interesting than ours is.
@carshon - I love those painful, deep tissue massages. Yes, they hurt like hell and I'm usually feeling bruised all over when he's done, but AHH! to get all those muscles back where they belong and working normally. The next day is worth the agony! and, @JCnGrace - they also have just relaxing massages. You don't have be suffer.

So - was cruising for sale ads and found this....







and bought it.

It's a six horse head to head with ramps at the back and on both sides. It also has 6 saddle racks and hooks for the halters, bridles, and what-not. And an 8' wide area for a mattress. It needs a little work - there are some leaks and surface rust - but it hauled great. For what I paid, I can get all the work it needs done and still have a great deal. Do I need a 6 horse head to head trailer? Heck no. But.


----------



## JCnGrace

WOWZA, that's a horse trailer @Change! As time and money allows you could reconfigure it and end up with a roomy living quarters. Congrats on the find!


----------



## Zexious

@JCnGrace - It's so wonderful that you found a place that truly feels like it was meant for you! I wouldn't be surprised if your dad really did have a hand in aligning everything just perfectly :')
Do you have more pictures of your little spread of Eden?
@Change - Congrats on the great find!
I guess that just means you'll need to buy more horses to fill up all that extra space 
@Tazzie - How were your movies last night? ^^ Feeling any less 'blah'? Any word on Izzie? When will you get the results from her Lyme test?
@PoptartShop - Favorite type of candy?? <3

Thank you all for the wonderful advice; I'll probably do just that! Sit on it for a bit longer, and probably make some decisions around the turn of the year (we all know how much I love January 1st xD).
I finished my book last night; any other avid readers in the house?


----------



## PoptartShop

@JCnGrace LOL it really did slip my mind. Work has been stressful & draining, I'm a mess lately. :icon_rolleyes: AHhhh! That really is amazing.  Fate definitely had a different plan, I'm so glad it worked out for you. You never know what can happen! It looks so beautiful there! 
@Change aw yay!!! Congrats!!!  That looks so nice! Hey, the more space the better, right? Awesome find! And thank you! :smile: I'm excited.
@Zexious I like Reese's the most. Hands down, my favorite. What about you? I like Kit-Kats too though.  Not a fan of Almond Joy or anything with coconut either. I'm kinda picky. LOL.
I like to read, I'm too busy lately but I'm always up for a good book! I should get some!
@Tazzie thank you so much! I know! So much excitement!  Yeah, even if riding isn't really his thing, I'm happy he at least wants to be somewhat a part of it and come along with me sometime! 

I confess, I don't really have anything to confess at the moment. :O


----------



## Tazzie

@JCnGrace, mine was pretty extreme. It was one of the worst times in my life, but I have the scars on my arm to remind myself of it. I'm honestly lucky I even have my arm. I do get it though! It is hard to not engage your bicep regardless, but I guess they more so mean don't really engage it? Like pick something up? That's all I can guess at least... and I did the same thing every time I had a cast :lol: I just couldn't help it!!

It sure sounds like he had a hand in the farm though. It definitely sounds like a slice of eden 

By the way, these are the two pictures showing what I had. The first is the one I wasn't allowed outside in. The second was the one I used to regain mobility in it. I'll never be able to fully extend that arm again; that's also how they wanted it.

















@Change, that makes perfect sense honestly. I want the lesser of the evils :/ I'm hoping I hear today. I'm on pins and needles with anxiety over it.

And I LOVE that trailer! How awesome!!
@Zexious, they were good :lol: I at least watched them while folding laundry haha! I didn't get all the laundry folded though... but I did work out too! I'll know either today or tomorrow. I'm a ball of anxiety waiting *sigh*

I think it's a great idea to think on it until the new year! Could be a good start to 2018! And I need to get back into reading... what did you finish?
@PoptartShop, and so much excitement indeed! And heck yeah! Company is always wonderful 

I confess I'm working on keeping my anxiety low today. I should hear today or tomorrow what the results are. I'm also supposed to ride Izzie tonight to gauge where we are and how she's responded to what we've already done. My in laws are picking the kids up today, so I'll be meeting Nick down at the farm. I'm hoping for some improvement, but I need to lay off my anxiety or I'll make the ride so much worse.

Also, a couple of cute pictures :lol:

Our helpers on Sunday:


































The sun setting while we are still working lol


















And then Izzie from when I went to grab her Monday for the vet... this is what happens when it POURS and floods schools in our area... someone did NOT want to leave the dry barn haha!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

PoptartShop said:


> @JCnGrace Well, that's another thing- I actually DO have a boyfriend now (but THE HOUSE IS GONNA BE ALL MINE! we don't live together)...we started dating about a month ago. I know, I know. It slipped my mind really to even mention it but
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, I was single for like 8yrs so...things happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seee? I'm trying my best haha. I am still independent though!! I've been so busy with work I haven't had time to even talk about it!
> 
> It will be all mine though, yes! I'm very excited. Thank you so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He can cook though...he cooks, I clean. LOL. But he's very sweet and treats me like I deserve to be treated.
> AND HE WANTS TO COME TO THE RESCUE SOON TO WATCH/POSSIBLY LEARN TO RIDE! Did I hit the jackpot????????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, back to work....2.5hrs left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's so slow today. PLUS it's raining and freezing outside...can I go nap?



That?s really sweet he wants to come and learn to ride! My partner really isn?t a horsey person at all he says he doesn?t like them but I don?t 100% believe him. He actually loves to groom them and he always does Roy before a show ! He?s buying a ute for us now so I can take Theo and Roy showing again next year so he does try in his own way! I?m so glad this guy treats you right!


----------



## twixy79

I feel like I have missed so much on this thread! I am trying to catch up but I don't think I will never make it through all 895 pages. Is that a requirement to participate? 

My confession of the day... I am having some extreme anxiety about bringing Loretta home this weekend. Duke has made such amazing progress and I don't want to alter the course by bringing a well behaved, broke horse. I don't want him to become jealous when people would rather spend time with Loretta because she has manners. Duke doesn't always mind his manners (personal space is a foreign concept to him) and most people would much rather come up to a social horse, that gives you room to breathe.

On the other hand, Loretta, a horse that is actually Dukes size, may help in his manners. He was able to push Cassie around because she was half his size and weight. Loretta is actually larger, and we have witnessed her put other larger horses in their place.


----------



## PoptartShop

@Tazzie anxiety is really the worst. :sad: It's not easy to keep it at bay sometimes, & people that don't have it don't always understand. Fingers crossed it stays low today & the ride goes well with miss Izzie. <3 Aww, the pictures are sooo cute! Izzie was like NOPE. I am not moving! :lol: Can you imagine if she rolled in all that. LOL she'd be a bay :lol:
@twixy79 hello, nope. You don't have to read through all of those pages, silly!  You're fine!
Aw, I hope bringing her home goes smoothly. She may even help him, you're right! I'm sure she will put him right in his place! 
@Rainaisabelle thank you! Yeah, I mean even if he comes and grooms or something I'm fine with that.  He grew up around horses so he's not scared of them.  He just never rode. LOL I wouldn't believe yours either, especially since he likes being around them. Liiiies! :lol:

I confess, we had someone to interview today...THEY DIDN'T SHOW UP. :icon_rolleyes: Oh well...


----------



## twixy79

@PoptartShop I will start reading and will catch up on all 897 pages tonight for homework  Duke is truly becoming a great horse. Not rideable (yet) but hello, he at least lets me get near him. I can halter him, walk with him, pick his feet, groom him, and even use the hose on his legs without a major tantrum. Oh and we have had his farrier out 3 times for his feet. Something that never could have been done 6 months ago. So every day he gets a little bit better and we get a little bit closer. I know that Duke will always be "my" horse. My bond with him is so much greater than that of my husband and I know he is a bit jealous. Duke can pick up on that jealousy and will actually be more up my a$$ when my husband is around. It is nice to feel wanted and needed. Too bad its by my horse. lol

Loretta was an amazing find. It was not easy to find a horse Dukes size or larger, that was a mare, and that had no problem correcting poor manners. We really lucked out finding her. Hopefully, all will go smoothly, Duke will continue to grow and his manners can continue to get better. My goal for him is to learn how to be a horse. I am trying to teach him (the best I can) but he needs another draft to really help. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Cherrij

I confess. I suck at catching up with things. With all you guys. I wanted to watch 4 ST videos - also, kinda have time, but also want to do other things. 

And I have to confess, that I got quite annoyed yesterday. Facebook group - asking for ideas how to soak abscesses. It is nice to see that people are actually staying on topic and only suggesting how to soak. However, it is horrible to see that shoeing with pads and digging massive holes in feet were suggested, as a good way to get rid of abscesses. and noone mentions the main reason for abscessing - bad trims. 

I am actually really happy, that the only person who called me to help with an abscessing hoof, is smart enough to understand what I explained to her. She was doing trimming herself, by Strasser method, but never shortened the toe properly, so the toe stretched so far, that the vet cut a hole to train the abscess and then later I trimmed to get rid of the extra wall. But the mare apparently blew at least another abscess out after my trim, and the owner was very understanding. She even noticed how just after the trim the mare (which was still sore from abscessing) started walking differently - better. All I did was rebalance the hoof and allow the hoof pump - frog and heels to push everything out! 

And yea.. on that FB group, I didn't comment, because there are enough people who would eat me alive if I spoke about proper hoof trimming, because "what can you know, we have been around horses longer than you are alive, you have no papers to prove your education etc. ." argh. 

Ok, Rant over. 

Tomorrow Happy/exhausting day - 9:00-11:00 need to get 3 horses and one pony their teeth done (I am assisting the vet). This is the happy part - horses getting teeth done. 

11:00-12:00 need to make sure all horses that are working have enough to eat, clean them all, and lessons start at 12. and last till 17:00.. and then I have to let all the horses out, muck the stables and only then I can go hooome...


----------



## blue eyed pony

I confess that I've been resisting putting front shoes on my horse for far too long... and now I'm having trouble finding a farrier who'll call me back -.-

Also, I thought I'd forgotten how to smile, because I haven't genuinely smiled in a photo in years... until I looked at this selfie I took. I couldn't see the screen when I took it (bright Aussie sun behind me), so didn't realise how happy I look until a while later! And my reason for that smile? I can exercise my horse again, and IT FINALLY CLICKED. Guys. It's taken nearly two years for this to click in her head. She now understands stretching, and that we don't tear around at top speed in an absolute panic.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

blue eyed pony said:


> I confess that I've been resisting putting front shoes on my horse for far too long... and now I'm having trouble finding a farrier who'll call me back -.-
> 
> Also, I thought I'd forgotten how to smile, because I haven't genuinely smiled in a photo in years... until I looked at this selfie I took. I couldn't see the screen when I took it (bright Aussie sun behind me), so didn't realise how happy I look until a while later! And my reason for that smile? I can exercise my horse again, and IT FINALLY CLICKED. Guys. It's taken nearly two years for this to click in her head. She now understands stretching, and that we don't tear around at top speed in an absolute panic.


I'm same; unless I'm genuinely very happy, my smile on pictures looks more like a painful grimace!


----------



## carshon

I confess I just saw an add for Peanut Hay in Northern Florida. They wanted 11.50 per bale! Holy smokes! I bought Alfalfa hay this spring (first cutting) for $4.25/bale (60-70lb 4 x 2 bales) and thought that was steep!


Is this normal for that area? My cousin has horses in St Pete but boards so her hay is included in her board (which I always thought was pricy- and I have a friend that lives on the other side of the state Palm Coast?Daytona beach area that trucks her day down from IL - but her husband is a truck driver and they still have farm land her in IL. So I just thought it was because of that.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

carshon said:


> I confess I just saw an add for Peanut Hay in Northern Florida. They wanted 11.50 per bale! Holy smokes! I bought Alfalfa hay this spring (first cutting) for $4.25/bale (60-70lb 4 x 2 bales) and thought that was steep!
> 
> 
> Is this normal for that area? My cousin has horses in St Pete but boards so her hay is included in her board (which I always thought was pricy- and I have a friend that lives on the other side of the state Palm Coast?Daytona beach area that trucks her day down from IL - but her husband is a truck driver and they still have farm land her in IL. So I just thought it was because of that.


Round bales, or square bales? $11.50 a round bale would such amazing prices!


----------



## JCnGrace

@Zexious, I read a lot and about everything but my guilty pleasure is romance novels. They get bonus points if they're cowboy themed. LOL

I don't really have any specific property shot available on the computer, I'd have better ones if I could post from photobucket, but here are some shots that you can see the pastures and barns.

This is looking up our driveway from the garage. The house would be to the left and lines up with the driveway.









This would be the view from the front of the house.









This is the far pasture and you can barely see the roof of the house. You would be seeing the back of it if there weren't any trees.









Another of the far pasture









Mini lot that is directly behind the garage and beside the back yard. That gap you see in the trees is the path through a ravine and leads up to the barns which are close to the road. We'll call that the near pasture which goes all the way around the house and lines both sides of the driveway.









Directly behind the mini lot and in front of that section where the trees always fall on the fence that I posted before.









And here are the barns, aptly named big barn, baby barn and mini barn although you can only see one stall. There is another stall and small feed storage room out of the picture.

























Consider yourself photo bombed. LOL


----------



## JCnGrace

Oops the mini barn is the second barn picture and the baby barn is the last. I also meant to add that if you look beyond the trees and at the top of the hill in the picture where you see the arm of my hunter orange overalls, you can see the fence posts of the fence separating the near and far pastures.


----------



## JCnGrace

@Tazzie, your first arm picture looks too painful for words. The brace you have in the second picture is exactly like the one they put me into today. I have to go once a week for the next 4 weeks for them to adjust the setting on it to straighten the arm a little at a time. Plus I have a hand/wrist brace because they still want my arm to stay in a thumbs up position at all times. I can remove both braces to shower as long as I'm careful about not moving the arm beyond what they allow. No luck in trying to convince them to let me take them off at bedtime. LOL Still not allowed to pick up any weight at all.

How did the assessment of Izzie under saddle go tonight? Love her standing in the doorway keeping nice and dry!

Pooches and a kitty! Your cat looks about as scared of your dogs as our cats are of Devil Dog.

@twixy79, welcome to the thread and there's no way we expect you to read all the previous pages. 

I think you have a good plan for Duke. It's good you got him a friend his own size. I guess I need to go get updated in your thread about Duke because the last I read you were looking for a friend. I hope you have pictures of Loretta in it. Is she from a rescue too? I hope you know what you're doing makes you and your hubby incredibly kind and generous, kudos to the both of you.

About your worry of Duke getting jealous. I have an obnoxious brat in my herd when it comes to visitors, he likes to see if he can intimidate them by getting all up in their business. What I do if it's just people that want to pet them in their pasture is he gets my attention while the visitors are petting the others. This keeps him from scaring the people and from getting jealous so it's a win/win.

@PoptartShop, I hope you get some help soon and once you do get it that they actually stick around long enough to help. 

@blue eyed pony, that certainly is a reason to smile and I hope it happens over and over again because you have a beautiful smile and horse!

@carshon we pay $4.50 a bale for an alfalfa/grass mix square bale that ranges from 50 - 60 lbs. Wasn't all that long ago we were getting that same type for 2.50, hay jumped up when the gas prices went crazy but didn't follow it back down. Mid eighties to mid 90's I was getting it for 1.50 which included delivery and stacking it in the garage (my feed storage place back in them days lol). Anyway I think those of us in the Midwest still have it made compared to places that can't grow hay as easily. I have never ever seen a bale of peanut hay but I've heard of it.


----------



## Change

Beautiful property, @JCnGrace. I'm so jealous of all that green!


----------



## JCnGrace

You might not be if you had to bush hog it several times a year. LOL


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

PoptartShop said:


> @JCnGrace LOL it really did slip my mind. Work has been stressful & draining, I'm a mess lately. :icon_rolleyes: AHhhh! That really is amazing.  Fate definitely had a different plan, I'm so glad it worked out for you. You never know what can happen! It looks so beautiful there!
> @Change aw yay!!! Congrats!!!  That looks so nice! Hey, the more space the better, right? Awesome find! And thank you! :smile: I'm excited.
> @Zexious I like Reese's the most. Hands down, my favorite. What about you? I like Kit-Kats too though.  Not a fan of Almond Joy or anything with coconut either. I'm kinda picky. LOL.
> I like to read, I'm too busy lately but I'm always up for a good book! I should get some!
> @Tazzie thank you so much! I know! So much excitement!  Yeah, even if riding isn't really his thing, I'm happy he at least wants to be somewhat a part of it and come along with me sometime!
> 
> I confess, I don't really have anything to confess at the moment. :O


keeping secrets and confessing don't often go hand-in-hand, but hey! be happy


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

@JCnGrace what a beautiful property.


----------



## TuyaGirl

You guys write so much!!  if I am forgetting someone I am sorry in advance.
@Zexious no such thing as craiglist around here, just a couple buy / sell websites with not much to offer... :-( And I really do think that you should do an antecipated new year resolution that is to look for a place with terapeutic riding and go from there.
@Tazzie waiting to hear on the test results and I hope Izzie was ok for the evaluation ride. Loved the pictures, Tuya never asks to go out when it's raining, she is a diva that cannot have her hair wet, lol! Izzie was like 'nope' as well 
@Change well that's a really cool truck, congratulations! Now you need to buy one or two more horses just because they fit in, lol!
@JCnGrace What a lovely place you got there! Loved all the pictures, such cute minis!! And so green! Your description of your father helping you get it was wonderful and heart touching
@PoptartShop Aww congratulations about the new house!! Yay, so exciting!! And your boyfriend better treat you right, lol!!  I hope he learns to ride and enjoys going to the rescue with you. Make sure to find him a steady eddie  My ex (aka stalker) used to ride Tuya but there was one time or two where I considered telling him to get off, geez such loud hands he had! 
@twixy79 all will be ok, and welcome! Do you have pictures? They're drafts? I love drafts because they are not common around here
@blue eyed pony You look lovely! I hope your horse keeps making you smile like that 
@carshon that's great news about the massage relief and that you pin pointed the cause of the pain. I really do hope that the new saddle provides you the confort you need. And also that you can ride again and Tillie behaves perfectly for you  Peanut hay is something I only heard about recently and on this forum. In here BO is buying hay for 2/2.50 euros per square bale.
@cbar Omg so cold! And I am complaining about 15 degrees, geez I would die in there. And put like 15 blankets on my old girl 
@Cherrij oh the Facebook groups...  on a riding support group the other day a girl said she was discouraged because she had bought a half blind mare without knowing that fact, and had tied her to the stable door, she had pulled back and took the door with her, dragging it behind her for a while. Well I tried to comfort the girl saying we all make mistakes, asking for how long she had the mare, if she rode ok, bla bla bla. There were some people advising release systems, and mind me, but I think that they only lead to a horse learning how to get loose, so I just told her gently to MAYBE tie her to a safe place where if she pulled back nothing would be dragged along. Some frustrated person came in and decided to pick on me, asking if I thought I was a trainer and whatnot. Geez, there were people in there telling the girl to tie the mare to a tree and that stupid person told them nothing! I replied politely but after a while the comments were deleted. All went South quickly, and horse owner that came in for help was being bashed... Oh the lovely internet 

In a hurry to go to work and with nothing special to confess... Bleh 
Have a nice day!!


----------



## Change

I confess I'm working from home again today. It's cool, wet and gray outside and since the sun has just risen, I can hear Cally telling me I'm late with breakfast. 

Today I need to take the new trailer to the shop to have the seam leaks repaired, the rusty places fixed, the electric and brakes checked over. 

And Saturday, I take the little red trailer out to pick up M&M.


----------



## twixy79

@tuyahirl. Yep 2 drafts. Duke is our Belgian Draft and Loretta is our perch/Clyde cross. After owning drafts I don't think I'd ever own anything else. Their personality suits me and my husband very well. We don't need a fancy horse, or a showey horse. Just a good horse that can make you laugh with their antics who is content just walking the trails with you.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## PoptartShop

@JCnGrace thank you for sharing! Beautiful property. 
Beautiful horses too.  So much space, I love it. Definitely jealous! & thank you, ugh it's been too long without another office person.
@ShirtHotTeez true, there are no more secrets! :lol: Promise!
@TuyaGirl yeah, the lady at the rescue has a nice calm draft who only seems to like MEN...no, really! :rofl: It's her husband's horse. She tried to ride her, nope, just didn't mesh too well. A few other women got on her, nope. I don't know why it's kinda funny, I guess she's just meant to be rode by a man! So he can ride her if he wishes lol. 
I hope you have a good day at work! It's almost Fridayyyy!!! 
@Change aw that's good you're gonna get that taken care of - and so jealous you can work from home. I'd love to work from home on a dreary day! 

I confess, I woke up a minute before my alarm today...I was soooo mad! LOL


----------



## Tazzie

@twixy79, definitely not a requirement to catch up haha! And your babies are gorgeous!
@PoptartShop, it is the worst. I HATE it. I'm a whole lot better today at least... and no joke :lol: she likes getting dirty, but I think even she has limits :lol: THANK GOD! And UGH about the girl not coming to the interview!! That's horrible. God I hope you find something SOON.
@JCnGrace, your property is STUNNING! I LOVE it! Hopefully some time in the next year or two we find our slice of heaven. We've decided we will begin our search next year, but that we will be picky and only settle for the perfect spot. I'm fine with the house needing an update, and if there aren't any barns. But the property itself has to be conducive to building a cute barn (nothing fancy) and space to one day have a covered arena (in the future; not any time soon).

And that brace SUCKED. For a while I had to pick it up by the bars poking out because my arm had trouble lifting itself with the trauma. It was just ugh. The other brace wasn't horrible. I could at least live with that one! I'm glad they've put you in a brace though! And yay for taking it off to shower!!

I'll post the assessment below along with the results. And oh yes, they are totally afraid of one another :lol: silly animals haha!
@TuyaGirl, will post results below. And oh yeah, she did NOT want to leave. Little coaxing though and she came on out lol
@Change, sounds like a fun day!! Woohoo!

Alright, so the vet called me before I left work. Her CBC all came back within normal limits. And her Lyme test was negative. He wanted to hear how my ride would go.

So I head out to ride. And I'm riding a fire breathing dragon. She's fairly respectful, but it was clear she had ENERGY. Nick and I both chuckled as I was trotting to warm up, and she'd do a mini bunny hop/kick out. Did it a few times, just from too much contained energy. Cantered both directions easily without me attempting to collect much, but keeping her from taking off.

Gave her rein and had to adjust the saddle. I ride with a non slip pad as the saddle slides even when perfectly fitted to her (yay downhill/sloped backed horses...), and I'd forgotten it. I was MAD at myself for that.

I had planned to jump straight to collected canter. My fire breathing dragon said we needed lateral work to remind ourselves that lightness is indeed a thing that is required and not negotiable. She was decent for all lateral work.

Cantered to the left first. And we still swapped quite a bit. I couldn't entirely get her off her forehand, which I'm not sure what the culprit for that was. Either the saddle had slid (which it did), the ground was too wet (it was boggy from all the rain we had this week), or she's still ouchy. To the right we didn't swap at all, but again. Couldn't get her off her forehand, same thoughts for this side. BUT. No swapping on the right WAS progress at least.

I called the chiro vet (I will call him L as that is the initial for his last name) to leave him a voicemail with my findings with our ride as well as findings from regular vet (I'll call him G, same reason). I emailed G when I got home to say my findings, and that I'd like to hold off beginning her on heavier joint medicine as there was slight improvement, and that I didn't feel I had a full read on the situation from our ride. He agreed.

L called me back at about 8:30, which shocked me. He was also out of town, but still took the time to call. We talked it over and I gave him my thoughts. He wants us to give her a bit more time as she was pretty messed up, and try again when the ground is better. He wants to see her on the 18th.

I mentioned issues with the SI joint. @evilamc and another friend had suggested this may be an issue, and reading some articles lined up with it. Wouldn't you know that is what he's been treating her for. SO, we're on the right path. We've also decided that even though it's NOT Lyme, Izzie will come home once Nick finishes the stall for some rest off the hillside. I'm sure L will have some good stretches we can do as well, and supports the idea of bringing her home for a bit.

So, I'm a lot less stress and anxious than I was last night. Izzie WANTED to work too, so that's an improvement as well. Though, a little too much. A couple of times I had to say "you've gotta let me ride you!" as she was trying to take charge of the ride, and bending through the rib cage was STUPID!

I'm also quite sore as she took A LOT out of me to ride her. She tried to be unrideable with all her excitement about work.

Pictures from the videos I took. The videos are for my own personal comparison, so I'd rather not share them :lol:


----------



## Zexious

@PoptartShop - Nooooo! That's legitimately the worst feeling Dx Especially when it's like 20-40 minutes before you have to go, so it's not /really/ worth it going back to sleep.
And girlllll, Kitkats are my favorite <3! I'm like you and don't like coconut, and some fillings kind of weird me out, but I'm always a sucker for a good piece of dark chocolate!

@twixy79 - I loooove your horses <3 I've always been such a huge fan of draft horses but (kind of like the telltale Iberian horses) we don't see many of them in the H/J world xD I'd love to spend some time with one, they seem to have such patient, kind souls.

@Change - Do you enjoy working from home?

@TuyaGirl - I hope you have a wonderful day!!

@ShirtHotTeez - Maybe JC will adopt us both 

@JCnGrace - But, seriously, your property looks incredible. I've always been a suburbanite (living in College Station in a gated condo complex has been the closest I've ever come to rural living haha!), so I can't imagine how much work goes into upkeep--like...bushhog? I don't even know what that is xD
But I can imagine it's all very rewarding at the end of the day. There any room in that mini barn for me? ;D

@Tazzie - Oh my gosh noooooo xD Izzie looks so pitiful, sticking her head out of the barn xD "Mom, please don't make me."
Any word on the results? Sending positive vibes your way!
EDIT - Oops! We posted at the same time xD 
Glad to hear it's not Lyme! Fingers crossed you get it all 100% sorted out soon! Sending love to Izzie, the Respectful Fire Breathing Dragon :')

I'll pickup and enjoy just about any book of any genre, but these days read mostly contemporary New York Times best sellers in an attempt to keep "well read". 
I finished Dan Brown's "Origin". It was so, so similar to "The DaVinci Code", so if you enjoyed that, I definitely recommend you pick up Origin. I picked up Ron Hall's "Same Kind of Different As Me" last night. I generally prefer fiction to nonfiction, but occasionally I'm surprised, so we'll see how this goes!


----------



## Change

@Zexious - I do enjoy working from home, especially when I can be in my pajamas! ;-) Sometimes it is hard to stay on task to get my full 9 hr days in, though. I've been working from home this week because of my son's health issues. And I haven't been working full days.


----------



## cbar

@Tazzie, glad to hear it isn't lyme and you are on the right path to making her right again! Will you hold off on riding until the chiro is able to assess her again? Do you typically give her a break over the winter? I wish I could keep riding, but the weather here really dictates how much I can do in the winter  

@Zexious, I love reading and consider myself a bit of a book worm. I was buying books from Costco, but decided for how much I read I should hit up the used book stores instead. Everyone recommends I get an e-reader, but I really like having an actual/physical book in my hands. Any other recommendations on good books? I just read a book called The Alice Network which was quite good. I also like John Girsham books too.
@JCnGrace, your place is super beautiful!! I bet it takes a lot of maintenance with that much property/fences. We have a small acreage and it is unbelievable the amount of work. 
@Change, congrats on the new trailer! Sounds like you got a sweet deal - now just need some more ponies to fill it up!  
@twixy79, welcome to the thread. Honestly, this is my fav thread on HF. Your horses are beautiful - I have read a bit of your journal and really hope your new mare is a great fit. We welcome pictures  
@PoptartShop - I'm glad to hear you landed yourself a good boy! My b/f is not involved with the horses, but that's OK. He has helped me TONS with all of my horse projects (building fence, moving bales, etc), so I can't complain too much.


----------



## twixy79

@Tazzie Thank You! Your girl Izzie is beautiful! Someday I hope to get to ride one of the two of them. I will likely start with Loretta because we know she has been ridden before. Duke, he can be a cranky old man, so we will save that for a more experienced rider. My BO has asked me a few times if she can jump on. I say go for it, she has ridden drafts her entire life. Not me my friend, the only horse I have ever been on is the mechanical one outside the grocery store as a child. 
@Zexious They can be kind souls. They can also be stubborn and aloof. It depends not on the horse, but by their mood. Duke has his days where he wants nothing but love an affection, and some where he wants affection for 2 minutes and then he is done with you. Loretta is a truly kind and patient soul. She was a carriage horse in South Carolina until last year when they had to retire her due to her developing anhydrosis. Basically, she cannot sweat. Working in that heat was too much for her, so they retired her to cooler climates. I have no intentions to really work them on a regular basis, so I am sure the few days we get over 90 each summer will not be an issue. Plus their pasture has a ton of great mature trees for her to stand under to cool off. Loretta is very motherly to all horses. She has been the "mother mare" with 4 or 5 baby clydes for the last few months, teaching them manners, and how to act in a herd. She has taught them some basics which I hope she can pass on to Duke as well. His manners are clearly lacking. I don't think he was given time to properly develop and grow up in a herd. I think he was worked from an early age, and now we are trying to go back and un-do all of the "bad" stuff he does.


----------



## Change

@cbar - thanks - but no, I won't be getting additional horses. I just don't have enough land. I'll have 3 for a few weeks as I test out a friend's TWH and try to get it sold, but that's pushing the limits of my land. I only have 2 acres. 
@Tazzie - so glad to hear all of Izzie's tests came back in the clear. And I'm sure you and the chiro will be able to get her straightened out.


I too am a bit of a bookworm, I suppose. My current library is probably somewhere in the range of 600+ hard-bound books - most of which I have read. I also have 21' of paperbacks and an e-reader with a few hundred more. LOL. My problem is that I hate to part with a hard-bound book. I'm a hoarder. LOL.


----------



## JCnGrace

@Change, plain or peanut? Either way a trailer full of M & Ms would make my day! LOL 

@twixy79 you have a couple of gorgeous horses!

@Tazzie even though you wanted a concrete answer so that you could fix it I'm really glad Izzie doesn't have Lymes. Sounds like she was feeling pretty good since she was giving you some sass. In this case I think it was a good thing. Maybe some rest is just what she needed.

Good plan on taking your time to find the perfect property. That's what we did and looked at a lot of thorns before we found the rose. Even this place we had to get through a few thorns to let the beauty shine through so it was actually the terrain that hooked us. It helped that we were in no hurry because we started looking for our retirement property long before retirement.

@Zexious, bush hogging is rural speak for mowing. LOL The difference is you pull the mowing deck (bush hog) behind a farm tractor.

I'm sure we could find a spot to stick you somewhere!


Again all, thanks for the compliments! Hubby deserves a lot of credit for making this place look like it does today. Sometimes he can be a little too anal about it and it's hard to convince him the pastures don't need to look like golf courses (it's the city boy in him). LOL This is the second (and last) property we've rehabbed and we sure don't have it in us to do a third. Lots and lots of back breaking labor involved. But redoing the first gave us the means to do this one so all worth it in the end.


----------



## twixy79

@cbar pics of the 2 of them and some videos will be coming this weekend for sure! with it getting dark by 5 it has been difficult to get good pictures. i will make that a priority before work and on weekends. i am like 97% positive loretta will be the perfect fit. the 3% variable has nothing to do with loretta and all to do with Duke. I worry about him with a bigger, stronger woman lol
@JCnGrace thank you! they are my babies! well them and the dogs, cats, lizards and fish haha we are a child-free household, so we fill it with the love of animals instead.


----------



## Tazzie

@Zexious, she was pretty pitiful :lol: such a dainty little girl haha! And yes, the Respectful Fire Breathing Dragon :lol: part of me is glad it isn't Lyme. The treatment, the worry about flare ups, etc. But that left me at square one and feeling absolutely defeated last night. Broke down and cried on Nick's shoulder as the stress is killing me. But talking to L gave me hope and that we've possibly pinpointed what is going on.

And that book sounds interesting! You'll have to let us know how it is!
@cbar, I'm a bit relieved it's not Lyme, but it left me in a panic of "well what is it??" Talking to L helped me relax immensely, and I do think we have a good plan of attack. As for time off, I do usually give her a bit of time off in the winter, starting back up after the new year. I love riding in the snow, so I don't mind that. I just tailor our rides so we don't sweat really, and have my cooler on hand to toss on her afterward. Chiro wants us to try again next week to see how it goes with better footing and proper tack set up, and then will assess fully on the 18th with our newfound knowledge.
@twixy79, thank you! She's my baby girl  and aww, I hope you get to ride Loretta soon! Probably a good idea to have your BO ride Duke first :lol:
@Change, I'm sure hoping so! I hate not knowing...
@JCnGrace, I know. A huge chunk of me is VERY happy it wasn't Lyme. But a part of me is going "but we STILL don't have an answer and that would have been an answer!!" I do think some good rest is what's in order. I'll be ready for when she comes home. Hopefully it'll help!

And yeah, I'm in NO rush. I mean, I am but I'm not if that makes sense? I want a farm so I can bring Izzie home full time. But I refuse to just jump into one. It'll be our last/forever farm, so it has to be just right. A house can be fixed up or adjusted. A barn and arena can be added. But a massive hill with no flat spot can't be changed easily.

I'm ready to GO HOME! I have laundry to fold, a house to clean (Nick is going to wet vac the carpets, thank goodness), and make up the guest bed. My mom and dad are coming down TOMORROW! I haven't told the kids :lol: they will be SO excited!! I also recorded the CMA's from last night, so I want to watch that! (And maybe some Hallmark channel if I finish that and still need something on @Zexious :lol


----------



## GMA100

Ahhh, guys! I confess I have been stalking this thread and not posting anything for a long time now. My life is soooo boring there isn't anything that would be interesting to post! 


Anyhow, @Change- I love the trailer! You just need more horses to fill it now! 
Happy Izzy doesn't have Lyme @Tazzie! She is quite the pretty lassie! 
@twixy79- I LOVE your horses! Duke looks like a big teddy bear! I just want to give him a big hug! 


Your place is beautiful @JCnGrace! I love it! 


And I know I'm missing people, but anyways lol 




Oh, and we have 5 piggies born this morning, one pig in labor now and two due in the next few weeks! LOTS of pigs lol


----------



## twixy79

@GMA100 Duke has his moments. He is very snuggly and cuddly with me, but not at all my poor husband. My husband thinks Duke hates him since he is very much my horse. He winnies when I come, no reaction to my poor hubby. He comes over for treats and affection from me, my husband has to go to him with treats. I can halter him no problem, my husband has to try to get him. I think my husbands issue is confidence. He still has none around Duke, and he can tell. He is a smart little cookie


----------



## GMA100

twixy79 said:


> @GMA100 Duke has his moments. He is very snuggly and cuddly with me, but not at all my poor husband. My husband thinks Duke hates him since he is very much my horse. He winnies when I come, no reaction to my poor hubby. He comes over for treats and affection from me, my husband has to go to him with treats. I can halter him no problem, my husband has to try to get him. I think my husbands issue is confidence. He still has none around Duke, and he can tell. He is a smart little cookie


Haha! Sounds like the horse I just had to part with! His name is Ajax (or Asher as everyone of here knows him) and I wouldn't be surprise if he's giving his new owner a run for her money right now as he always was just bleh with other people. He'd let other people love on him, but he always came up to me in the pasture and would nicker for me. It makes a body feel good when you're the horses favorite!


----------



## twixy79

@GMA100 I read your posts! It was heartbreaking that you had to give him up but at least he has a good new home! It can take some time to build a bond with a horse, and my husband just doesn't spend nearly as much time with Duke as I do. Plus, I am the treat lady to all of the horses, so they all like me a little bit more


----------



## twixy79

@GMA100 I read your posts! It was heartbreaking that you had to give him up but at least he has a good new home! It can take some time to build a bond with a horse, and my husband just doesn't spend nearly as much time with Duke as I do. Plus, I am the treat lady to all of the horses, so they all like me a little bit more


----------



## GMA100

I confess my new piggie AnnaBelle is so freaking cute!


----------



## JCnGrace

GMA100 said:


> Ahhh, guys! I confess I have been stalking this thread and not posting anything for a long time now. My life is soooo boring there isn't anything that would be interesting to post!
> 
> 
> Anyhow, @*Change* - I love the trailer! You just need more horses to fill it now!
> Happy Izzy doesn't have Lyme @*Tazzie* ! She is quite the pretty lassie!
> 
> @*twixy79* - I LOVE your horses! Duke looks like a big teddy bear! I just want to give him a big hug!
> 
> 
> Your place is beautiful @*JCnGrace* ! I love it!
> 
> 
> And I know I'm missing people, but anyways lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and we have 5 piggies born this morning, one pig in labor now and two due in the next few weeks! LOTS of pigs lol


 
Piglets are so cute! In my misspent youth I spent plenty of time on the ground from trying to ride the sows. Never could master the art of pig riding. LOL


----------



## JCnGrace

I confess that I may have subconsciously got all wrapped up in my photobomb session last night in order to avoid admitting that I was a total wimp yesterday. It's very against my nature to show any weaknesses but I durn near passed out yesterday while they were removing my cast. I do not know why because I'm not a squeamish person and there wasn't anything happening under there to even affect a normally squeamish person anyway. The stitches were already dissolved, wasn't much yuck on the gauze covering the incision, peeling the tape off stung a bit but I've been through much worse pain so the only explanation is that I am a wuss. Don't tell anybody! LOL


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

JCnGrace said:


> Piglets are so cute! In my misspent youth I spent plenty of time on the ground from trying to ride the sows. Never could master the art of pig riding. LOL


I daresay I would have tried the same if we'd ever had pigs. I did ride (and get bucked off) goats on a regular basis, I tried to ride calves at weaning time when they were all in a small pen, and I even tamed a full-grown Black Angus cow once, in hopes of riding her. My mom didn't let me, though.  lol


----------



## JCnGrace

@JoBlueQuarter, we used to get on my uncle's dairy calves and end up covered in cow crap when we fell off but we didn't care, heck it provided a soft landing. LOL Never tried a goat though, only because I didn't know anyone who had goats when I was a kid. I was so ate up with the idea of riding back then anything would do. I spent hours pretending our propane gas tank was my horse. At least I didn't name it. LOL


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

First animal I recall falling off was a sheep lol. I was about six and my legs only reached half way down its sides!!


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

ShirtHotTeez said:


> First animal I recall falling off was a sheep lol. I was about six and my legs only reached half way down its sides!!


That's the one I forgot! Lol. We had sheep when I was growing up, and if I could catch one, I'd try to ride it.


----------



## JCnGrace

Sounds as if we were all of a like mind when we were youngsters.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@PoptartShop waking up 1minute earlier is unacceptable! Lol! Don't you hate when you wake up by yourself really early on a weekend? Happens to me all the time! Grrrr... Oh, and I forgot to mention: I just love reeses!! A friend of mine that lived in the US for a few years used to bring them. We don't have those and I miss it.
@twixy79 your horses ARE fancy. Look at them!! Anyway I totally understand what you meant, my mare is older and swaybacked. I love her and her personality so much I would not trade her for anything! Well mind me she was very well started (by a bullfighting rider), so as I always say she knows more than I do  You sound like me, I also don't have kids so my animals are my babies. I found your thread about them and will be following. You have a good heart  
@Tazzie Although you still don't know for sure what's going on with Izzie, and that's frustrating, at least now you know it's not Lyme disease. Maybe she just needs rest and time to readjust, plus you have 100% support from professionals. I agree with JC, sounds like she was even feeling good on the ride. Everything will be sorted out, you will see.
@GMA100 when you mentioned piglets I was going to ask for pictures. There was no need  omg how cute is that?? I want to hug that baby!!  I followed your thread about Asher, and I am really sorry you had to part ways, but sounds like new owner will take good care of him.
@JCnGrace once I decided to look at the nurse sticking the needle on my arm and puked!! I could never get a tattoo done, lol! 

I am so ready for the weekend! Have no clue of what I will find at the barn, I guess a lot of work awaits. And a fire breathing dragon as well, since I am pretty sure no one put Tuya out :-( So tired of the horse fair already, so glad it ends Sunday...


----------



## GMA100

I used to tame down wild calves and ride them! It was the life! Chase the calf into a pen, stick the halter on it and pull it around till it decided to follow. In a day or so I could ride it! OK, it was more of a see how long I can sit on it while it's running full speed without toppling off type of thing, but still really fun! 


@JCnGrace You and I must be related, cause I'm the same way with pain. I have a high pain tolerance and hardly show any pain, no matter the situation. 
About 2 months ago I was milking the cows for my dad when he was away and a cow kicked my splat in the nose very hard, I blubbered the rest of the milking and washing up everything, then my sisters had to hear it when I went up to the house. NOT my proudest moment! Turns out my nose was broken, btw. Should have seen how bruised it was for the next few weeks! I could move it and hear it crack lol 







I confess I look forwards to having my mom come home from MT so I don't have to make breakfast and watch kids as much. Tomorrow will be celebrated!!!!!


----------



## Change

My earliest recollection of being bucked off an animal was my Mom's prize show GSD when I was 2ish. Oops. ;-) And my dad had to replace the springs on my rockin' pony several times over before I outgrew it. I also rode brooms, mops, tree branches (got bucked off a few of those!) and anything else that could act as an imaginary horse.


----------



## Zexious

@Change - Too funny! I bet a lot of us have similar memories!
I think I tried to ride my parents' Chow Chow (who was normally very tolerant) once. It didn't go well xD

@GMA100 - 



 :')

@TuyaGirl - Let us know how your ride goes! Hopefully she falls into the 'Respectful Fire Breathing Dragon' like our sweet Izzie !!

@JCnGrace - I wonder if 'normal' children have the same tendencies??

@Tazzie - I can understand how you feel, and how being back at square one could be frustrating. Crying can be cathartic, and can leave you with a renewed sense of hope. I'll be rooting for you and Izzie! You'll get it figured out soon, I know it!
So far the book appears to be a discussion on how certain things can transcend socio-economic or racial disparities, but I may be making a bit of a leap, given that I'm only about 70 pages in. 
How exciting that family is coming into town! Enjoy their visit!!

@twixy79 - Like most horses, I imagine ! Variation in equine personality is so interesting to me.

@cbar -Oh man, I hear you! I've owned an e-reader (Kindle) since I graduated from high school, but there's something cathartic about holding an actual book, and physically seeing the progress you've made. And closing a book for the final time? Classic! 
I relied on new releases while completing my undergrad, simply because I didn't read that often; then I switched to used bookstores, but I've accumulated quite the collection (and dropping $50-100 monthly on books /die) so I've resorted to the library now. These days I read somewhere in the realm of 40 books a year; I wish it could be more!
If you're a John Grisham/Thriller novel fan, these are the books I'd suggest: Paula Hawkins' "The Girl on the Train" (not my personal favorite, but liked by most people that I've spoken with), Dan Brown's "Origin" or "The DaVinci Code", Stieg Larsson's "The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo" (this is a Swedish novel, and I found myself to be somewhat confused by the Swedish politics and social codes referenced in the book, but I read it probably close to a decade ago now, so that could simply be my recollection of it), and Shari Lapena's "The Couple Next Door" (a very easy, very fast, but admittedly a bit predictable read).

I confess that we'll be spending the latter half of the weekend with Boyfriend's family for an early Thanksgiving. Ugh, being around them makes me so nervous xD


----------



## GMA100

Love that video @Zexious! I used to have a cow named Tris that I would climb up on while she was getting milked and then ride her once she was let out. She was the best cow ever! Another heifer had the name of Candy and I would put a bridle on her and ride her around. Those were a few of the non-crazy ones we had! 

I have two younger siblings that are wild like I am, but the others seem quit calm and not adventurous. I guess parents prefer the calm ones over the ones that are always almost killing themselves! I bet all my moms grey hair comes from me lol 
I've fallen off a big cliff almost landing in a road and getting hit by a semi truck, gotten kicked by a cow multiple times, gotten thrown off a horse multiple times, ride wild calves, and I was driving the old stickshift farm truck since I was 11 or 12! Makes me wonder why I've never been in the hospital before!!!


----------



## Knave

@GMA100 I tell my kids that my favorite is whoever is irritating me least in the moment.  It is hard for them to understand that they are equally favored for different reasons, especially when one feels like they are in trouble more often. Lol

I imagine you get quite attached to the sweet milk cows! I get attached to leppies occasionally; I think God knew what he was doing when he made them so much work, because as attached as I get I usually am ready to see them go too. Lol


----------



## GMA100

Knave said:


> @GMA100 I tell my kids that my favorite is whoever is irritating me least in the moment.  It is hard for them to understand that they are equally favored for different reasons, especially when one feels like they are in trouble more often. Lol
> 
> I imagine you get quite attached to the sweet milk cows! I get attached to leppies occasionally; I think God knew what he was doing when he made them so much work, because as attached as I get I usually am ready to see them go too. Lol


LOL that's funny! I got on my moms nerves like crazy, but my dad appreciated and (I hope) still does how much I work outside and do all that! 


I used to get attached to the cows, but now I'm just like "go! Leave! Get away now and never show your face again!" We might be selling the cows soon, but Shhhhh. It's still a secret! I'll be happy when I can go on vacation again!


----------



## Knave

It is funny, but everyone I know who grew up on a dairy farm all have the same feeling. It is hard to understand looking over the fence, because we run beef cows and a hay farm, and that allows for enough change in each season?s work to always be looking forward to the next. (If that makes any sense)

I am sure they do! My oldest girl works farming and on ranch days, but my youngest has asthma too bad to work on farm days although she is good for ranch work. That is why she is starting the business of training and selling horses. She is good help in the house though too, and she does a lot of cooking for everyone. 

It is certainly a value to grow up knowing how to work hard! I drove my parents crazy too, but hopefully the work leveled it out. Lol. My husband and I work for them now too, so I guess I intend to drive them crazy for a long time.


----------



## GMA100

We will be doing Beef cows if/when we sell out. I can't wait! I love cows, but just a few days off would be nice! And you don't have to milk beef cows! 


I only make meals if I have to. It's just bleh. Maybe if there wasn't very many people, but we have a big family, so cooking is for the ladies that don't work outside. Get what I did there? It's for the ones who _don't work outside_ That means I don't have to cook unless it's an emergency! LOL


I love working hard! Most teen girls I know are whimpy, so I'm glad I've learned how to work my butt off and not mind the mud! In fact, I enjoy playing in the mud  You should see the looks of some people when I come in from working outside LOL IT's very funny!


----------



## Knave

Lol. I?m jealous of that set up. We don?t have enough people for there to be women who work inside compared to others who work outside all of the time. In the summer with farming there is a bit more of that difference (only because of illness), which allows for my little one to do the cooking, but the rest of the year we are all working from before the sun rises and then still stuck with the house work at night. 

I agree that too many don?t know how to do actual work. Not that cleaning and cooking isn?t work, it is, and a work of love to boot, but it kills me when people think they are above using a shovel or breaking a sweat. Lol


----------



## Change

Loved that trained cow video!

I was definitely the adventurous one of my Mom's 3 kids. My older brother got into a lot of "normal" trouble, but I was the one who was always getting stitches or being patched up at home (if it wasn't an artery or bone showing, it was usually a home repair!). My little sister was always the shier, respectful child who was simply terrified of doing anything wrong. Mom used to say she didn't dare use can't, don't, couldn't, wouldn't, shouldn't, because I took those words as a challenge and had to prove I can, do, could, would and should! LOL

We had two rules: 1) Self-inflicted gets no sympathy, and 2) No bleeding in the house. 

I raised 3 boys out in the middle of the desert and knew they'd be hellions, so I kept those rules. I would meet the kids at the doorway with the med kit rather than let them bleed on my carpet! 

Unfortunately, those rules still seem to apply. When I got kicked by Cally and had my chin sliced open, my Son simply shook his head and suggested I might want to go get stitches. :-O


----------



## Knave

Lol! Although I always did dumb things, luckily I didn?t usually result in too much damage. It?s funny now, but my more opinionated girl is actually pretty good at following the rules and coordinated and careful enough to not do much damage to herself. My shy and sensitive one is the one who is actually rebellious and tends to have a lot less self-preservation. Lol. Once she was like five and had this horse pretty blown up in the arena, he was running and the whites of his eyes were showing, he was on the verge of panicking. I yelled at her ?that horse is going to run away with you! You need to stop right now!? She walks him over ?Oh Mom, where exactly do you think he?s going to go? We are in the arena.? She said it like a little school teacher, and she didn?t dare to roll her eyes at me, but I knew her feelings. Lol! She is not coordinated either, so she?s gotten herself in some pretty big wrecks.


----------



## JCnGrace

For all the dumb things I did I was rarely injured. Cuts, scrapes and bruises for sure but the only broken bone was my thumb and that happened as an adult. The older I get the less bounce I have.


----------



## Knave

@JCnGrace That is so true! I was in a lot of wrecks and never hurt myself, then on my thirtieth birthday I came off a horse (my fault, I knew better than to pressure him in the situation I was in) and was flown out. My back is kinda messed up now, so I try and be careful to avoid wrecks. I wish we still bounced!


----------



## JCnGrace

I've got a knee that's almost twice the size of the other, sounds like rice crispies and occasionally either locks in place or feels like it's bending too far backwards from laying under a horse with a saddle horn digging into it. Happened in my 30's too and also because I pushed when I knew better. That must be when we start having brain farts. LOL


----------



## GMA100

LOL I have never been to the hospital so I guess I can be called lucky! I needed to go to the ER when I fell off my mare once, but I kept my injuries hidden and my parents never even knew how bad it was! #Proudmoment


----------



## Knave

@JCnGrace Hahaha! That must be what it is!
@GMA100 Sometimes those hidden injuries come back to haunt you in the future. We?ve all done it, especially when we worried about the consequences of our parents more than any pain we could push aside, but trust me when I say you get one body, so be careful with it!


----------



## GMA100

lol @Knave My parents wouldn't have punished me or anything, it was just a couple broken ribs most likely. But still, it would have hurt my pride to have someone know I was in pain. I know, I'm wickedly stubborn! I can't help it, it runs in the family!


----------



## Knave

Lol! Broken ribs probably won?t haunt you too much. Being stubborn will probably get you far.  

I?ve a stupid floating vertebrae in my neck from a broodmare picking me up by it when I was very little. If I could go back in time I would have been a bit more dramatic about it. Lol. I didn?t like to not be tough, even as a tiny thing.


----------



## Knave

Well it will get you far if it doesn?t get you in trouble first! Lol


----------



## PoptartShop

So glad things are improving with Izzie @*Tazzie* !  Yay! I'm glad your stress and anxiety have subsided too.  Yes!!!
Love the pictures, looks like such a nice ride. I'm happy she was excited and so happy to be working!! Even if it was a little TOO much. LOL. :lol: Silly girl!
And thank you, me too. I'm way happier when it's not 8-4:30 Monday-Friday. :icon_rolleyes: Seriously! Can't wait to go home myself!
@*twixy79* Awww your horses are so cute. Gentle giants!  Soo adorable.
@*Zexious* now I wish I had more candy. LOL! Yeah, seriously I thought I had more time to sleep...nope course not. Grrr! At least it's Friday though*!*
@*cbar* exactly, that's all that matters. And mine really likes to cook (I HATE cooking), so...he cooks, I clean. :lol: @TuyaGirl we sure do think alike!!! So happy it's Friday I thought this day would never come!
@*GMA100* hey you, welcome back to the thread!  Awww, pigs are adorable, that's exciting!!! I love the name, Annabelle, awww!!! She is just the cutest thing. That's too much cuteness!
@*JCnGrace* not a wimp at all...I'd probably have the same reaction! :O


I confess, SO GLAD IT'S FRIDAY...seriously...I'm a much happier human being when I'm not at work. :rofl: 
Going RIDING TOMORROW MORNING!!!!! Around 9AM. It'll be cold (in the 30's!) but I will bundle up  So excited to see Camden! <3 He's sooo fuzzy already, so I'm sure he will be warm lol, I can give him hugs and enjoy the warmth! :lol:


I hope everyone has a lovely weekend!  Stay warm (if it's cold where you are)!


----------



## gingerscout

hi I am alive


----------



## evilamc

gingerscout said:


> hi I am alive


Hi! Grats on being alive!


----------



## Tazzie

@GMA100, thank you! And yeah, I'm glad it won't be something like that flaring up. I'm hoping we've solved a chunk of the puzzle though! And pffft about stalking since you think your life is boring! Mine can be pretty boring too! That piggie is SO cute!!
@JCnGrace, scary! I'm glad you didn't pass out though! So strange something like that happened though!
@TuyaGirl, that's what we're thinking. We'll try riding her again sometime next week and see how it goes. Hoping more time helps her feel better. And oh yeah, she was a pill :lol: hopefully Tuya isn't too bad! Good luck though 
@Zexious, that is true. It did feel good to let it out a bit. And then having L call helped A LOT. I'm SO glad for the support system I have between Nick, the professionals we have, and you all here. I'd be a mess without you all! Book sounds interesting... even though I'm a scientist, I like indulging in fiction :lol: I get enough deep thought at work LOL and yes! I'm excited for them to get here! Going to be in late though as they left late... good luck with the Thanksgiving celebration!
@PoptartShop, I'm VERY glad it subsided! It was getting out of hand. But I feel SO much better now. I feel like we have a solid game plan. We just have to sort it out now. Thank you! She pierced our ears heading out there, and was super happy to be working. I can't fault the mare for liking her work :lol: being home is SUPER nice!! And YES, thank god it was Friday! Have fun riding tomorrow!! I can't wait to hear all about it!

Oh man, today was ROUGH. Woke up at 2 am to Kaleb crying, he had a nightmare. Then a freaking BUG was crawling around on my head. A stink bug!! Cue impromptu hair wash at 2 am, ugh.

Get to work, help the other girl set up her experiment, and then begin on mine. Ok, wonderful, it's not in order as thought. Oh crap, the sheet doesn't match the paper. Get the correct order printed. Put them in order, add the vehicle for the sample. It doesn't dissolve like it's supposed to. CRAP. Other girl I work with (who is in charge) tried getting it to dissolve. It refused. We had to bead beat it. I transferred the remaining samples into the vehicle with the bead. Get all that done and spun down. Transfer, and start my robot. Check the time. Ugh. 10:30 am. I'd been in the lab since 7:20. Didn't leave till 10:45. Not normally a bad thing, but it is when it requires every bit of your thought process. The labeling on the tubes made us ALL get headaches. Absolutely miserable to deal with. Least lunch was good. Went to a place called Roll On In, which is a sushi burrito place. It was actually pretty good. Came back to work to quantify my plate. And it's disgustingly hit and miss. Just UGH. And I get to do a second plate on Monday. UGH.

Least my mom and dad are on their way down... and Nick said Izzie was super happy to see him when he went to visit her after hunting


----------



## JCnGrace

Enjoy the visit with mom and dad @Tazzie! How close is Izzie's big move?


I FED TODAY!!!! YAY!!!!! LOL First time I've been to the barn since surgery. The kids (horses) were all excited but on their best behavior. They were all ready for some lovin' except Cutter who must be po'd because of the change in routine. He only came in long enough to eat and then stood outside while everyone else was getting hugs and scratches. Usually he's trying to hog all the attention.

The kittens have grown. They were ready for some lap time too.


----------



## Tazzie

Sadly not super closer @JCnGrace. Nick is prepping to get the roof on it, and he still has to cut the boards from the logs for the stall. So a bit more work :/ he's been working on it most nights after work, but today he wanted to go hunting. Can't exactly get mad at him for that. And I'm going to have fun! I know the kids will be excited!

And YAY for feeding!! Awww about everyone! Glad you got some snuggles in!


----------



## blue eyed pony

I confess I'm watching far too much showjumping lately. Subscribing to the FEI youtube channel was probably not my wisest move. They stream A LOT live.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

I confess its been a tough day today. Just feel weepy and panicky. Trying not to let anyone see, they sort of think 'move on with your life'. But these moments just happens. It kindof feels like homesickness. Because I had to leave our rental place its like i'm on holiday and now its time to go home.


----------



## JCnGrace

Having a good cry might just relieve some of the stress from those life changing upheavals you've been going through. Hugs!


----------



## Change

@ShirtHotTeez - cry if you need to. It relieves the stress and lets you "reset." 

For all my wrecks, I have plenty of scars but never broke a bone. Don't ask my how - rubber bones? I try hard not to discover whether that's still the case tho. I don't mind cuts and bruises, but I really don't want to break.


----------



## GMA100

Aww @ShirtHotTeez, life changes can be so hard! Sometimes just letting the flood gates loose is the start for healing and settling in to a 'new' life. 

We need some pictures of Camden @PoptartShop! I love his name! 

Hope today is nice and calm for you @Tazzie! 

I confess I am becoming that crazy and weird animal person! A young sow had piglets last night and one of them is having problems walking around and hadn't nursed at all. So, this morning the sisters and I headed to town to grab some powdered pig colostrum and milk. 
We TOOK THE PIG ALONG! Yep! We also took his bottle and some warm water to feed him right away! We were going to stick him in a baby sling and take him in Tractor supply to get it, but ended up making him a bed in a crate and having someone watch him. The change lil guy has made is crazy! Now all he does is eat, eat, eat, eat and eat! He's a piggo I guess! LOL He also wants to be held a certain way and will crawl out of his bed and scream if we don't feed him right away. *Sigh. I forgot how much work rising a piglet can be! 

We need name suggestions, BTW. Pigson, Burt and Mr Piggo have been suggested, but I'm still not to sure!


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

GMA100 said:


> Aww @ShirtHotTeez, life changes can be so hard! Sometimes just letting the flood gates loose is the start for healing and settling in to a 'new' life.
> 
> We need some pictures of Camden @PoptartShop! I love his name!
> 
> Hope today is nice and calm for you @Tazzie!
> 
> I confess I am becoming that crazy and weird animal person! A young sow had piglets last night and one of them is having problems walking around and hadn't nursed at all. So, this morning the sisters and I headed to town to grab some powdered pig colostrum and milk.
> We TOOK THE PIG ALONG! Yep! We also took his bottle and some warm water to feed him right away! We were going to stick him in a baby sling and take him in Tractor supply to get it, but ended up making him a bed in a crate and having someone watch him. The change lil guy has made is crazy! Now all he does is eat, eat, eat, eat and eat! He's a piggo I guess! LOL He also wants to be held a certain way and will crawl out of his bed and scream if we don't feed him right away. *Sigh. I forgot how much work rising a piglet can be!
> 
> We need name suggestions, BTW. Pigson, Burt and Mr Piggo have been suggested, but I'm still not to sure!
> 
> View attachment 942290
> 
> 
> View attachment 942298


Hogwarts
Porkchop
Chris (Chris P Bacon)

and i don't claim originality on these lol


----------



## Zexious

@Change - I'm not nearly so lucky xD I've broken more bones than I can count. Let's see...
My wrist, my tail bone three times, two toes (in several places), my nose twice, my skull in several places, a rib or two, a finger, my right knee, then of course my pelvis in several places, my hip, and I... what's the word? Completely obliterated my calcaneus xD None of my injuries ever really slowed me down until my accident. I've always been a bit of a thrill seeker xD
@JCnGrace - It must be so nice to get out to the barn after all that time off! I know the feeling; it's so cathartic! <3 
Post pictures of the kitties if you can!
@ShirtHotTeez - I agree with JC--a good cry can be good for the soul. I'm sorry to hear you're going through a tough time; we're all here, if you ever need to bend an ear. <3
@blue eyed pony - I love watching show jumping! But I admittedly prefer spectating in person to watching online, and prefer participating to spectating xD
@Tazzie - I do like a good highbrow read, with a preference towards fiction, but this isn't either of those things Dx These days, I just read whatever current best seller I can most easily get my leetle hands on!
Enjoy your weekend!
@evilamc - Haven't seen you in a while, either! Welcome back <3
@gingerscout - Glad to hear!
@PoptartShop - Nothing like a crisp autumn ride! I can't wait to hear how it goes!
@GMA100 - Haha! 

I hope everyone is having a wonderful weekend! Not much new to report here, except that I have been avoiding work like the plague <3


----------



## Finalcanter

Confessions..

I feel a little overwhelmed with some emotion. Trying to figure out if I should re-join my equestrian team or just take a class for extra riding time. I'm also thinking about when I leave here, I'm going to miss being a part of the school's club. Of course that's in the future. I need to stop thinking so much of the future.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

Thanks everyone.
@Finalcanter plan for the future, leave room for flexibility, and live today. Todays crap, good and bad, is tomorrows memories.


----------



## JCnGrace

Exactly what @ShirtHotTeez said @Finalcanter. Enjoy your youth while you can, listen to your heart and mind then figure out a compromise, because it's rare that they say the exact same thing, for right now and let tomorrow sort itself out.

@GMA100, wait until he starts trying to climb up you leg to get to his bottle, those little hooves are sharp! I'm horrible about thinking up names. Only thing that comes to mind when I look at him is Pinky Pig. LOL

@Zexious, I keep nagging hubby to get pictures of them for me but he keeps forgetting.


----------



## twixy79

Saturday Confession

Loretta is awesome. Duke was a bit off the butt head (as usual) and for the first time in my life..... my pets have fleas. My indoor cats (all 4 of them) have fleas, while my dogs do not 

So since nobody wants to hear about my fleas and how itchy just the thought of it makes me, here are some pics of Duke and Loretta on the first day together.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JCnGrace

Yay she's home! Is Loretta letting Duke boss her around @twixy79?


----------



## twixy79

@JCnGrace hooray for being home. Duke hasn't been terrible but he hasn't been a sweetheart either. He has started to stomp off towards her a few times and she turns, trots in a circle and turns to face him. He then turns away and trots in a circle. Then they just stand and stare.... It's bizarre to watch. 

Duke was chasing her away from the hay so we put hay in both stalls. And in a few more places in the pasture.

I will say this is the first time we have EVER seen duke trot. He is always walking at a mosey. This was at least double his normal pace, hooves picked up off the ground, no dragging. It was really great to see that he can still move (if he chooses to) despite the fact he was trotting to taunt or chase Loretta. 

Our BO didn't seem concerned. There was no biting, no contact. Loretta does this bouncy bucking maneuver which is enough to send Duke off in the opposite direction. Perhaps this is the beginning to Horse Manners 101 and we will have a better behaved Duke. We can only hope....

Loretta has an amazing trot. Her perch prance is what I'm calling it. It's very fancy. Even her walk is different than duke. Different horse, different job, different breed, different stride I suppose 

Anyway, we are hopeful that they will continue to have a peaceful and drama free night and we will be welcomed by winnies tomorrow morning. I don't want to see 2 sulking horses. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## blue eyed pony

@Zexious - I watch online because that level of competition (talking 5* grand prix) isn't run near me. Like, ever. We sometimes get Mini-Prix but never the top stuff. I watch so I can learn.

Plan is to get in touch with my favourite jumping coach again soon. Horse will hopefully be ready soonish!


----------



## Change

@Zexious - I should have broken every bone in my body based on the crashes I've had! Somehow, I just end up bruised and bloody with an occasional sprain. The worst damage occurred while skiing - I managed to stretch all of the tendons and ligaments in my knee to the verge of tearing. At least I wasn't bleeding that time. ;-) I've had a horse rear up and flip on me. I just managed to twist sideways enough to miss having the horn crush my ribs - I had a scrape on my side where it hit and was bruised all the way down my hip and leg to just below my knee. When Cally kicked me in the chin 2 years ago, the doctor was surprised my jaw wasn't broken. I told him I was hard headed. LOL.
@Finalcanter - enjoy today! Tomorrow is but a dream that will unwind in due time. 
@twixy79 - Your horses look great - and your description of Loretta's mini hop buck is definitely horse-speak for "watch it, Sonny!" Duke is smart enough to listen. 
@JCnGrace - congrats on finally being allowed back down to the barn. Be careful, though. You don't want to go to fast and hurt yourself - or, for that matter, let hubs know you can do more for yourself - he'll expect you to take over your chores again. ;-) Complain loudly, so he'll keep doing the work and pamper you (as much as he's able).


I picked up my friend's horse yesterday. Other than a bit of a challenge to catch, he was a complete gentleman and hauled well. He's now ensconced in the "quarantine" yard (across the driveway from my two) until he's wormed and I can be sure there won't be any fighting between the boys. He's desperately in need of a good grooming and a trim, and he needs muscling, but he has a good topline (smooth, flat back begging me to climb aboard bareback). Today he gets a spa day (grooming) and I'll see how much of what he should know is still there. I'm pretty optimistic. 

No pictures were taken yesterday since I was busy catching him to get him home before dark. Before and after grooming pictures will be taken today (once the sun comes up).


----------



## Change

@GMA100 - I almost forgot! My name contribution for the little piggy - *Pickles*!!


----------



## Change

As promised, the Before pictures.

View attachment 942874

View attachment 942882

View attachment 942890

View attachment 942898


After breakfast, he'll get his grooming and we'll do some ground work. He's a bit on the pudgy side, but I think that will change now that he's off free range pasture and will have to work for a living.


----------



## JCnGrace

He's handsome and a stout looking fellow @Change. Are you giving him a tune-up for your friend or just a temporary home? 

I only did the fun part of feeding them, he still did poop detail. He's being very good about doing barn chores not so much house chores. I spent the days before surgery cleaning, hoping the house would stay looking decent awhile, and it's already looking like a pit. I mean really, how does that man drag so much dirt into this house? I'd like to get back to the barn chores, I enjoy doing them and this time of the year it's easy peasy because their days of standing in the barn crapping are over until next fly and heat season. Not missing cooking and cleaning at all! LOL Anyway, doctor still has me on do nothing orders and he's pretty much making me follow them. I only got by with feeding that day because he was replacing the security light on the barn and thus wanted me nearby in case he fell off the ladder so I just did it while he was yelling "Be careful. Let me do that." the whole time.


----------



## GMA100

Nice looking horse @Change! 

Yay! @twixy79 I bet they'll be the best of friends! 



Mr. Piggo is doing very well! He actually is with him mommy right now and is just getting a supplement bottle every ow and then! I'm so happy I don't have to take care of him 24/7!!!


----------



## twixy79

Confession Time.... again

Duke is still chasing Lorretta away from the hay so I called him a butt head and gave him one less treat than I gave Loretta. 1 demerit. 

Duke wouldn't stand for me to pick his feet. 1 more demerit 

Loretta stood still for everything and even holds her own hoves up. One bonus point

Loretta continues to buck at duke when chased. Another bonus point for standing up for herself without causing injuries. 

So my real confession is that every time I think of Duke landing on his a$$ yesterday I start laughing hysterically. Like uncontrollable laughter with snorting and all. Poor Duke. Couldn't get out of his own way fast enough. 

Second confession.... when we went back for tonight's visit, one of the horses had kicked her grain bucket, walked over it and gotten her leg stuck in it. She is walking around clanking a grain bucket like an old ball and chain. So I text the BO to tell her and she doesn't answer. So I take it upon myself to free the poor beast. I check her leg, she was fine. Just another bruised ego.... after I was done and already home the BO answered me and I was like oh I called because fawn was stuck in her grain bucket. She was kicking the bucket. Hah. Ok so I was amused. My BO said this is the 3rd time this week she has pulled her bucket off the wall. Fawn is going through rebellious phase I guess. Anyway, my confession is that I secretly chucked that fawn was stuck. She is a bratty horse at times and kicks sh!t (literally) over the fence at humans and Duke.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## blue eyed pony

I confess that I totally ignored medical advice and rode a horse.

I still have two broken fingers. Mum wanted to see how a saddle she was trying on her pony behaved with a rider, but she can't SEE it if she's IN it, so she tossed me up there and had me ride on the lunge (no hands) :lol:


----------



## JCnGrace

I confess that I have not been doing my assigned OT exercises. Seems so senseless to stand and move my arm up and down 10 times when I move it up and down numerous times in the course of the day.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

GMA100 said:


> Aww @ShirtHotTeez, life changes can be so hard! Sometimes just letting the flood gates loose is the start for healing and settling in to a 'new' life.
> 
> We need some pictures of Camden @PoptartShop! I love his name!
> 
> Hope today is nice and calm for you @Tazzie!
> 
> I confess I am becoming that crazy and weird animal person! A young sow had piglets last night and one of them is having problems walking around and hadn't nursed at all. So, this morning the sisters and I headed to town to grab some powdered pig colostrum and milk.
> We TOOK THE PIG ALONG! Yep! We also took his bottle and some warm water to feed him right away! We were going to stick him in a baby sling and take him in Tractor supply to get it, but ended up making him a bed in a crate and having someone watch him. The change lil guy has made is crazy! Now all he does is eat, eat, eat, eat and eat! He's a piggo I guess! LOL He also wants to be held a certain way and will crawl out of his bed and scream if we don't feed him right away. *Sigh. I forgot how much work rising a piglet can be!
> 
> We need name suggestions, BTW. Pigson, Burt and Mr Piggo have been suggested, but I'm still not to sure!
> 
> View attachment 942290
> 
> 
> View attachment 942298


What I thought of for a name is Mr. Pinkerton! Please call him that! lol


----------



## TuyaGirl

@GMA100 Awww glad to know Mr.Piggo (and I really like this name for him) is doing ok and getting strong. About being that animal lover, well let's say I could not sell any cow for meat, much less eat it myself. Big no no. I am not proud of me in this department, lol! 
@Tazzie Nick really is putting a lot of effort building the stall, soon Izzie will be in there with you  And feeling a bug on the head in the middle of the night must be like Ewww... Once I felt a cattle fly on my back, after taking a shower, I got off my shirt in 0.5 second, lol!
@gingerscout and @evilamc hi! 
@JCnGrace cool that you could manage to check on your horses. Yeah, they learn fast and I can feel some resentment of your horse for being fed from someone else  One of the pastured horses soon learnt I was the one feeding this past weekends and cannot see me, will demand for his hay immediately (yeah, we're still facing severe drought in here, so hay supplementing is a must). Kittens are at an age where they grow up really quick.
@twixy79 your horses are lovely  that is so nice that Duke is moving more freely since Loretta arrived. They will get along just fine  And I hate when something happens when I am alone at the barn. I just had a very scary incident this weekend, will tell below. And I don't know how or why but my house cats get fleas sometimes, so yeah...
@ShirtHotTeez we all have our bad days. I hope you could let it all out and that by now you are feeling better. You are a true fighter, never forget that!
@PoptartShop You can bet I am a totally better person during the weekends. During the week I am a lot bitter... :-(
I hope your ride with Camdem went allright!
@Change I guess I lost something along the way. Are you putting rides on this new cute horse, just boarding him or... Whatever it is I hope all goes well.
@Zexious I hope all went well with thanksgiving! I too read library books, as books in here are really expensive! And I didn't ride Tuya, just no time for that when in charge of a whole barn :-(

I really wish I had the time to ride this weekend as the weather was really not that bad, but as soon as I arrived to the barn and took a look inside the stables I realised it was not going to be easy, or possible at all. Only on Tuya's stall I took 6 full wheelbarrows... She was very well manered going out, since she had been loked all week. Just a little spazz after a long roll and that was it. That's when I brought her in that manure hit the fan. She started peeing herself and smelling the young stallion next to her, and that darn horse did the climbing the wall trick (what's with horses trying to climb walls crap???). I went to pick a whip and when I got back the horse was straight vertical against the wall with both hooves stuck on one of the metal bars (hard to describe for a non native english speaker, I am sorry), and when he finally managed to come down, half of the bar came down with him, along with a piece of wall. The horse was acting blindly and almost impaled himself a few times, as the bar was now all twisted towards him! I got out screaming and calling for the man in charge of looking after the property (the same that is feeding the horses during the week), luckily the man was nearby and came to help removing the bar that was still stuck on one side. He had to hit the horse several times in the process. I was all shaking and swearing (oopsy). If I was alone I could not have had the strength to take off the bar and God knows what could have hapenned... 
Sunday as I was only going to feed the horses I decided to take my mum with me. She is the one that thinks that horses are money being thrown out of the window, are dangerous and not cool because they are big and do not sit on our lap. I keep telling her that could hurt a bit if they did, lol! I was not taking Tuya out so as she could remain next to the stallion, to ensure she would not throw the seducing move, and can you believe my mum never even atempted to approach her? I kept talking about her, showing her topline and how concerned I was, bla bla bla, mum was paying attention to the barn cats!! When I asked her if she thought Tuya was pretty she answered 'well, might be, it's a horse'. Yeah, that was akward. She didn't even pretend to show interest. Nothing new to me but... 
Well, at least Tuya will not bite the bar anymore, because I seriously thought she was going to break her teeth someday. 
Do you guys think that living next to stallions is causing her to have more frequent heats? BO used to be against the need of stallions, now he has 5... Sigh...


----------



## TuyaGirl

Just an old picture, thought it could help. The lower bar is gone now...


----------



## Change

@TuyaGirl - even when I had two stallions, I _Never _stabled them next to a mare. I always left either an empty stall or put an older, well-mannered gelding next to them.

As for M&M, he belongs to a friend who wants to sell him, but since he hadn't been ridden in two years I offered to check him out, get him in better condition, and help sell him to a good and caring home.


After worming and a bit of grooming - he's not white yet, too cold for a bath - I decided to ride the new boy yesterday.

Finding a saddle that fit was a bit of a trick. He currently has no spine and minimal withers (a back that begs for bareback) I tried my endurance saddle first (center-fire rigged) - but it slid to the side as I tried to mount. My barrel saddle stayed on for mounting - so I rode in that - but it slid a bit to the side as I rode (girth wasn't very tight and I tend to ride slightly right leg heavy) so I kept having to shift it back to center. I think I may have to work him in my trooper. Surprisingly, although he looks round, he's not as wide as he looks once you're on. He's 15/15.1h and stocky - so he looks like a little fat boy instead of a tall chubster. ;-)

I will say this, though: He hasn't forgotten much. Once I was in the saddle he was responsive and light, ears forward, and has a HUGE motor. I took him into the meadow just beyond my tree line and he really wanted to step out! I kept him mostly to a walk since I just wanted to see if there was any "silly" in him, but once or twice I let him ease into a slow gait. He's super smooth and it was obvious he had a lot more if I'd just let him. But that has to wait until his feet are done! Can't wait to ride him around the cotton fields at his 'normal' cruising speed!


----------



## Cherrij

I just want to bother you all with my saturday happiness. 
















Grand was ponied for the first time, and can be lunged from another horse! :O That is one brave horse. 

Hope you all are well!


----------



## PoptartShop

@*TuyaGirl* oh gosh! What a catastrophe. :sad: That sounds really scary. I'd be so flustered too! Sorry you had to witness all that, sheesh. I hope you get to ride soon so you can relax!  You need a nice calm day with your girl. It could be because of the stallions for sure. Hopefully he doesn't get anymore of those! 
@Finalcanter yes, try to just focus on now & let things happen as they do! 
@*Change* awww, he's really cute.  Sounds like a good boy too! That is very nice of you to help with him. 
@*twixy79* I think they will get along great.  Aw, they're so cute. And it's always something isn't it?!!! 
@*Cherrij* love the videos, what a nice weekend! It's fun to try new things. Grand is such a good boy!  
@*JCnGrace* well since you already do that I wouldn't do them either! LOL. :lol: Same thing right!
@*GMA100* OMG the piglets!!!  So cute!!! I like the name Mr. Piggo!  So cute.

I confess, I had a GREAT morning ride on Saturday with Camden. I thought he'd be a little stiff, plus it was chilly (like 29F!) but he was SO energetic & willing to work. He's so cute! 
I warmed up pretty fast, so did he. LOL. I was sweating by the end of the ride. 
Can't wait until this Saturday to ride him again. I hope they get lights for the arena or we can use the indoor soon so I can ride during the week again. DST messed me all up, it's pitch black when I get out of work. :icon_rolleyes: But it won't be forever.

Pictures! He's a ham. :lol: I ALSO oiled my saddle this week - it came out so nice!:mrgreen:


----------



## Knave

@Cherrij Good job!


----------



## JCnGrace

@TuyaGirl, I never noticed the mares coming in heat more often but they did show more signs of being in heat when Thunder and Majik were still stallions. Majik lived with his woman so not a problem there and Thunder shared a barn and fence lines with the girls but he was respectful of the barriers and never tried to go over or through them. He was the most mild mannered stallion I've ever known though so maybe not a fair comparison. 

@Change, what are the odds that you end up really liking M & M and end up with a 3rd horse? I may be guilty of having that happen. LOL

@PoptartShop, Camden reminds me a lot of hubby's TB that he used for horse patrol as long as I don't see his feet. Chance had the same shade of bay and a small off center star but no leg white. Glad you enjoyed your ride.

@Cherrij, sadly I can't see your videos. It's not you, youtube links just won't show up for me on this forum. Don't know what the deal is because this is the only site where it happens.


----------



## PoptartShop

@JCnGrace aww that's cute that he reminds you of him! Yes, it was a good ride!

I confess, I'm leaving work early to go to the eye dr. to get some new glasses, an exam to see if my eyes got worse LOL & contacts. Wooo! Blind people probz. :rofl: I can't see a darn thing without them! Anyone have 20/20? I envy you :lol:


----------



## twixy79

@TuyaGirl - that experience sounds terrifying. grain bucket was an easy fix, i just was worried about getting kicked. she is not exactly the most pleasant of horses...... as far as Duke and Loretta go, they seem to be doing well. after a week or so we will start reducing the number of areas where we leave hay to see if duke keeps up his naughty behavior.... if not, we will go back to hay in their stalls and just one hay trough.... and the flea situation seems to be under control. luckily  
@GMA100 - they seem to be getting along nicely today. fingers still crossed though! 
@Change - no more bucking since duke fell over himself. there has been some chasing from the hay, but even that seems to be dwindling down.


----------



## evilamc

@PoptartShop Yay for a great ride over the weekend! Boo for eye exam and new glasses 

@Cherrij VERY cool videos!!









I confess I like to live life on the edge. Truck has a 36 gallon tank, I had 25 miles left till E...LOL! I was going to a trail ride and forgot to leave early enough to stop on my way...I knew I had enough to make it to the park though so I figured I'd just fill up afterwards at the gas station right next to park.

Just had to post this pic of my fancy girlie too









I also confess Jax has slight separation anxiety.


----------



## Change

@JCnGrace - no chance at all that we'll be keeping M&M. If I can't sell him, he goes back to his pasture. Granddaughter is already in love with him, but she just likes to cuddle horses, not ride them. And he's turned into quite a cuddle bug.
@evilamc - Yeah - I've come pretty close to that. My first fill up was $75 - and that was with a $0.20 discount per gallon!

It is a beautiful sunny day out and I'm stuck in here working! Bah!


----------



## evilamc

@Change LOL ouch! If I could of made it to Krogers for gas I prob would of had $0.20 or so off per gallon  Oh well! Im just happy gas isn't $4 a gallon right now, then I'd be crying a bit!

Its not a beautiful sunny day here but I am off work so I'm thinking of ignoring my back pain (just had xrays done should know more Wednesday) and getting both horses out.


----------



## GMA100

@PoptartShop- Camden is so beautiful! Are you going to see about adopting him if he's available? 


Beautiful horse @evilamc! 




I confess poor baby pig is very sick!  Not sure what the problem is, but he's very lethargic. He's been drinking his bottle and I have him in a sling on me to stay warm, so hopefully he pulls out of this fast!


----------



## Cherrij

@JCnGrace - it is so sad! I have no idea what to do so you can see them..  

I am very grateful to everyone for the nice words  I am very proud with that horse.. and for sure, he ain't just a horse for me.


----------



## JCnGrace

@GMA100 I hope he gets better! Any other symptoms other than lethargic? Have you taken his temp? Normal poops and pee? My first thought would be pneumonia if there's only the listlessness and probably fever. Second would be something wrong with his digestive track if he's having diarrhea. Those are about the 2 main things to go wrong with baby animals. Sometimes the runt doesn't have a fully developed system. I'm pulling for him. I have a soft spot for runts of the litter.


----------



## Change

@evilamc - Jax would go well with Dewey and M&M (who, BTW has been renamed by my granddaughter: M&M = Emnem = Rapper). 
@Cherrij - Grand is simply stunning no matter what! And he seems like a really calm, smart boyo. You are very lucky! <3 <3
@GMA100 - I sure hope little Mr. Piggo gets to feeling better!


----------



## Cherrij

@Change - he has changed a lot since he moved there. I guess the different environment and herd situation has gotten him to rethink his life too. 

He used to be the most dominant gelding in our situation (at most we had 5 horses, 3 mares, him and a very passive gelding), and now there are at least 2 more dominant geldings who watch over the herd, and a very clear alpha mare - so Grand actually seems to be enjoying the life at the low end of the herd, relaxing and not stressing about everything. 

The year and a half old gelding, that moved there a week before us, has an abscess now, so is very very lame, and was sleeping in one of the hay spots on sunday, apparently Grand walked over to him, nudged him with his nose and turned to stand close by and watch over him. I got a picture too, and it is just the sweetest thing! 

And yes, I admit that I am very lucky with this horse. He is calm, smart, sweet and attentive, but also quite agile and reactive, so it is not boring with him


----------



## GMA100

Well, baby pig died in the night  I'm pretty sure he had pneumonia, he had a hard time breathing as the night went on and started coughing. Something wasn't right with him the whole time and I never thought he would have made it more than several hours after he was born.


----------



## PoptartShop

@*evilamc* your horses are so beautiful!  I love all those colors on her!! 
OMG that is a lot of money to fill that up! LOL, 34 gallons sheesh! Hopefully it lasts you awhile! :lol: Take it easy with your back today, I'm sure you want to go for a ride though! 
@*GMA100* I'm so sorry about the piggy. :sad: Poor baby, may he rest peacefully.  Awww. You were there for him the whole time though, and he did not suffer long at least. <3 
I am definitely considering adopting him once he's available, she knows I really like him so hopefully she will save him for me. LOL. I am so excited to keep working with him. 
@*Change* same, stuck at work! Grrr! One day closer to Friday, right???

I confess, my eyes got worse. LOL. I figured, but I did get some cute new glasses so that's good. I also got 9mos worth of contacts, it's safe to say I won't need any for awhile. :lol: 
My eyes got dilated, it felt so weird! But then afterwards I just went home & relaxed. It was a super easy Monday. I was gonna go back to work afterwards, but no point since it was almost 4:30 by the time I got home anyway.

I confess also, I had red wine last night & I was upset because it made my face flush red & breakout...whyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy. Usually doesn't happen! Grrr. Red wine is my favorite.


----------



## evilamc

@PoptartShop Wellll a full tank usually gets me about 300-400 miles, depending on how much I'm towing. I only get about 8.5-10mpg when I tow sadly. Since I work from home though, if I don't get out to many rides then a tank can sometimes last me 3 weeks to a month! I almost always just leave my trailer hooked to my truck then drive my husbands little CX-5 around for errands. Ugh I HATE when they dilate my eyes!! Yay for new glasses and contacts though  When I get eye exams I always make them give me my prescription then I buy my glasses online. They always want to charge a fortune for them at the dr! I've never got into wearing contacts though. Thats no fun that the red wine made you break out  Maybe that bottle has a different ingredient in it then the other brands/types you usually buy?
@Change Ask me on a bad day and you can have him to join your guys  Hes a little turd sometimes...but I guess hes MY little turd.
@GMA100 I'm so sorry about the baby pig! At least hes out of pain now  Was he a runt or something?


----------



## Caledonian

@*TuyaGirl* that sounds really scary. I’m glad you had someone around to help you. I know what you mean about horses and climbing walls. My experience was with a mare who constantly attacked my gelding over the low wall and partial wood barrier between the stables. The wall was a lot lower than the one in your photo. She was around 17 hands so when she reared to get at him her chest was high enough that she was close to the top of the wall and wood. In the process she damaged the wood barrier. I was on my own at the time and had to use a lunging whip to chase her back off the wall. I don’t think her owner was very happy with me but her horse was at risk and I was fed-up with toby being harassed. She got moved to another stable so everyone was happy. 

@*Change* I’ve ridden Highlands like that. No withers and well-padded, although not considered overweight. The last one was a friend’s horse and the saddle would slip forward or over to the side. There was nothing to anchor it. I ended up riding her bareback after it slipped going downhill; my friend got a saddle made especially for the flat backed ‘Mountain and Moorland’ shape. I think it was a lot wider through the gullet and had wider weight bearing areas, amongst other things. We tend towards general purpose saddles so an endurance one probably wouldn’t be considered unless it was for the sport. 

@*Cherrij* Grand sounds like a horse in a million

@*GMA100* Sorry to read about the little pig

@*PoptartShop* I’ve never had my eyes dilated but my parents have and they say it can be sore. I’ll need to visit for a check-up soon as well as my eyesight has changed over the last six months, I’ve realised that I’m having to lift my reading glasses to read while I’m blurry close-up and at distances. I think sitting looking at a computer all day has a lot to do with my bad eyesight.


----------



## Knave

@GMA100 I am so sorry about your pig. I know what it is with getting attached to leppies. We must be glutton for punishment because it seems the more unhealthy they are the more attached we get (probably because of the time and effort, but still...).


----------



## Tazzie

Whoops, I'm way behind again!
@ShirtHotTeez, I hope you're feeling better! A good cry helps a lot!
@GMA100, haha. Today might finally be a calm day! But Friday was brutal (which is why I wasn't online) and yesterday wasn't so nice either. Today is MUCH slower, whew. I'm sorry to hear about the piglet  *hugs*
@Zexious, fair enough! I hope it's good! And it was a good weekend, thank you!
@twixy79, so many beautiful pictures! I hope Duke settles and they become best buds!
@Change, M&M is so cute! He looks like he'd be a comfy ride! What exactly is he? He looks like just what Nick is wanting :lol:
@JCnGrace, yay for feeding! But definitely still take it easy! I hear ya though. I HATE housework! MUCH rather do barn work!
@TuyaGirl, he really is! To be fair, when Izzie isn't home, his toy will be parked in there. Izzie will only be home for rest periods and nights before or after shows. It won't be her permanent stall (no matter how badly I know I'll want it to be). But it'll be nice nonetheless. And he's making it look horsey for me :lol: and yeah, that was NOT fun!

UGH about your weekend though!! I don't think studs should be next to mares. At shows stalls are left empty behind stallions on purpose, and only geldings or tack stalls next to them. Well, typically. How scary though!! I'm glad you weren't alone!
@Cherrij, looks like you had fun! Glad Grand enjoys his new, lower position!
@PoptartShop, yay for riding! I'm glad you had fun! Camden is SO cute! I do hope one day you can own him! UGH about eyes though. I need to go soon too. Ugh. Mine don't normally change much, but Nick ruined my current frames :sad: so I need to get my eyes rechecked and get new ones. I'm way overdue anyway... sorry about the wine. Perhaps you need to switch brands?
@evilamc, you'd give me ulcers riding with you :lol: I fill up often haha!

My parents came into town and we had a great time! Mom and I went to see Bad Mom's 2 :lol: it was hilarious! But overall, we did nothing haha!

Sunday I helped Nick work on the stall some more. It's coming along! Should have the roof on it tonight, woo! Super excited!

Couple of pictures to show the progress made


----------



## GMA100

Thanks guys. He was the first one born and wasn't smaller than the others, so I don't think you could call him the runt.......And I get crazy attached to the sick animals! I guess because it always falls on me to take care of them. I always lose sleep and time over all the sick babies and 99.9% of the time they die, so I don't know why I keep on trying! This is my 2nd bottle piggy to die in the past two years, and Lord knows I have tons of calves to take care of! I'm pretty used to it and some may say I have a hard heart because I'm just upset with myself for not pulling him through! The thought of the piggy dying doesn't really bother me. I know, I'm weird! 


I hope you can adopt Camden @PoptartShop! He's so cute!


The pen looks like it's coming along nicely @Tazzie!


----------



## Change

@evilamc - you can keep Jax. ;-) I was just suggesting we get the three matched paints together for a ride! LOL. Or train them up as a 3-wide team? Is Jax gaited?

Wow! My truck gets about 600 miles per tank (16 mpg) when not hauling. Pulling the 6 horse home (40 miles?), and the 2 horse to get M&M (30 miles each way), my mileage dropped to just under 15 - and both are steel trailers. M&M goes to the vet on Monday, so that'll be another 60+ mile haul in the small trailer. What are you driving? Mine is a 2011 F350 4x4 with the 6.7L.
@GMA100 - I couldn't like your post. So sorry little Mr. Piggo didn't make it. Poor thing.


----------



## GMA100

Stupid double post.


----------



## evilamc

@Change LOL ok fine I'll settle for a ride! Both my horses are gaited! They're TWH  Sadly my truck is just an F150 so its not GREAT for towing  Without hauling I can get 550-600 miles to a tank though. When not hauling I cang et 16-21mpg! I really want to trade it in for a diesel, just waiting to make sure business stays strong through the winter. Dog grooming usually slows down for a few months after the holidays, I don't want to get myself a nice big truck payment then be SLOW! I'm hoping to have most of my debt paid off by Feb/March and then go truck shopping. My F150 is paid off, and only a 2010 so I should be able to still get a decent amount for it when I sell it. Its a 2010 4x4 f150 with the 5.4L  Its all I could afford when I lived in the city...Its served its purpose well but I'm quite looking forward to upgrading. Sad part is this truck has me completely spoiled because its a Lariat...heated and cooled seats...just all the bells and whistles. I don't think I can downgrade from that!


----------



## cbar

@Tazzie, the stall looks like it is coming along really nicely! It's kind of fun to track projects like that, and then when it is over you can see how much work you put in to it. We built a huge horse shelter a couple summers ago and every time I look at it I think of all the hard work - it was totally worth it. 

I'm having a hard time doing the conversion in my head, but I paid about $120 for a fill on my truck. I have a diesel and get about 800-900km to a tank depending on if I'm towing the trailer. @evilamc, I was in your position. I had a fully loaded 1500 Dodge Laramie and I opted to upgrade to diesel. Well, no WAY can I afford a 3/4 ton or 1 ton diesel fully loaded. So I had to downgrade and lost most of my options. Honestly, I don't really miss most of them. The leather seats were harder to sit on and I don't miss the sun roof as much as I thought. The only thing I REALLY miss is the heated steering wheel! 
@TuyaGirl, that sounds really scary about the stallion climbing the walls. We never had any hard/fast rules at the race horse barn, but normally most of the intact boys were kept away from the ladies. 
@Change, M&M is super cute!!! How long will you have him for? Will you be selling him for your friend? He sounds like he is built just like my Amber! 
@GMA100, sorry to hear about the piglet. I have tried to nurse sick animals back and have found that most of them die on me too. It makes me sad, but that is life I suppose? 

My weekend was pretty low key. I had lesson with Amber on Sunday and it went OK. I did canter her under saddle for the first time which was fun. I've actually joined a dressage club with her and it starts this coming weekend. Hoping it goes smoothly - she is still very, very green so we'll see how this goes. It is just walk/trot so shouldn't be super hard on her - but it is a group lesson which we have never done before. If nothing else it will be good for her to be exposed to this stuff.


----------



## Change

@evilamc and @cbar - I got real lucky with this truck. Great price and all the bells and whistles. Backup assist, sunroof, nav, heated/cooled seats, individual heating control, etc. It's a 4 door fleet-side long bed! We barely noticed any change when hauling the 40' trailer - I had to keep reminding myself to watch the wheels on turns! LOL! I didn't want payments, so I pulled from my retirement account to pay for it in full. The plan is that this will be the last truck I buy. I'm truck poor. I also have a F250 4x4 gas-eater that my live-in (youngest) son drives - thankfully it doesn't get too many miles put on it. And I have a F150 (my old truck) which will probably go to my granddaughter. I also, technically, own my oldest son's Chevy 1500. I took out the loan, but he makes the payments. I've told him if he misses one, I'll trade it in for a cheapo used vehicle they can drive.
@cbar - I don't plan to keep M&M for too long. Just long enough to ensure he hasn't lost his marbles and do any touch up on his training and get him into better shape. The goal is to sell him since he isn't being used and really needs a job. So far he's been a real sweetheart and done, or at least tried to do, everything I ask. He's also talkative. He lets me know (around dawn) that he's ready for breakfast, and he talks to the other horses (across the drive) at least once every hour. If I walk outside, he greets me. He's got a really deep and throaty whinny.


----------



## Zexious

@cbar - I think joining a Dressage club will be great, especially since she's green. It will expose her to more, and will probably help solidify progress you make, as you make it c:! Let us know how it goes!
@GMA100 - Sorry about your piggy; something like that would break my heart, no matter how many times I went through it.
@Tazzie - Wowee! I can't believe how quickly you're making progress! It looks great so far! Thank you for including us in the progress!

I made it through "Thanksgiving" in one piece! I was even included in the "immediately family picture"! I couldn't believe it; I mean, we have been together almost five years now, so part of me would say that it's time. But the other part of me knows that it took years for Tristan's brother's wife to be included in the shot, and this was my first holiday with them. It's an accomplishment, regardless!
What do you all serve for Thanksgiving? I felt like their 'spread' was a little atypical, but then I've realized my scope is probably somewhat limited, so I'm curious!


----------



## Tazzie

@GMA100, it is! My husband is EXTREMELY talented! I had no idea when we were dating just how crafty he is!

And I'm sorry you've lost a lot of animals :sad: but at least they know love and kindness before passing.
@cbar, yes! I look at it and go "wow, we're building that." To be fair, Nick has done the brunt of it. I've mostly just handed him stuff and held things in place. He's rather stubborn when it comes to this kind of thing. Though surprisingly, when I help, I don't get yelled at :lol: guess he just appreciates me being there!

Woohoo about cantering! And that Dressage group sounds AWESOME!! Have fun!!!
@Zexious, I know! I'm loving it! and haha you're welcome!  I'm not even sharing it on Facebook!!

As far as a spread, it's typically turkey, mashed potatoes, green beans, some kind of cranberry thing, rolls, etc. We have mac n cheese since that's about all my brother in law likes (and I thought I was picky...). And sometimes cauliflower (my favorite lol). We've also had ham. Then my aunt just basically orders whatever she feels like haha! She caters events as she doesn't like to cook.


And oh guys!! I forgot to tell you some exciting stuff too! So I enrolled Izzie in the AHA Achievement Awards program. Every year we gain more points by showing in classes with other horses at rated shows. I have to kind of guess what my second to last show will have points wise, but it looks like Izzie will be a mere 4 points away from earning her Legion of Honor award! Meaning she will then be known as Written In The Stars+!!! I'm so excited!!


----------



## Spanish Rider

*Zexious,*

I grew up in New England, and I actually descend from 9 Mayflower passengers, so my Thanksgiving is boringly traditional. I usually have 17 people, and I do two smaller birds simultaneously. The smallest and fastest done is carved for the children's table in the kitchen (all teens now).

The only things that I have changed from my mum's and grandmother's Thanksgiving dinners is that I add garlic cloves to the mashed potatoes and lots of fresh herbs from my garden to the stuffing. Oh! and I do the Women's Day Make-Ahead Gravy a few days before to save time. Veggies are usually peas and carrots, and dessert is apple pie and pumpkin bread, although last year I made gingerbread cupcakes for the kids (huge hit) and my sister-in-law made to-die-for pecan bars (hope she does them again this year).

Because I live in Spain and nothing American is available, nothing is pre-packaged and everything is homemade, including the applesauce, cranberry sauce, stuffing, gravy and pie crusts. The only thing I really miss terribly are my fresh New England cranberries to make cranberry bread. It's a lot of work and exhausting, but well worth it!


I CONFESS that, now that I am recovering and not riding, it is hard for me not to gain weight, so I am dieting, which I hate. And talking about Thanksgiving has surely made me gain another pound! :-o


----------



## PoptartShop

@evilamc oh that's good then!  Definitely saves you trips to the gas station.
Yeah, my insurance covered the glasses, thankfully! Cause I know they can be extra expensive. :lol: Maybe, I may try a different kind but I've alwwwwwwways had this same kind & It's never done that. Sensitive skin probs. :icon_rolleyes: 
@Caledonian I'm sure sitting at a computer here doesn't help either!  I do the same at work! Plus, dual monitors.
Yeah, I noticed I was squinting a lot more than usual. So not fun!
@Tazzie YAY for the roof going on tonight!! YAYY!  It looks so good! Love the progress pictures. Yeah, I may try a different brand although I love my Yellow Tail Sweet Red Roo. :lol: I hope I will own him someday too, he's such a sweetheart. <3 I want to see Bad Moms 2! The first one was hilarious. LOL. I need to go see that! AND that is amazing about Izzie! I really really hope so!!!   Love that name 'written in the stars!'!
@GMA100 thank you! It sounds like you are really great with animals and have a good heart.
@cbar oooh, the dressage club will be fun & good experience. Good job on the lesson, too!  Will be good experience for the both of you, with her being exposed to a group.  
@Zexious omg I can't wait for Thanksgiving. I pig OUT. LOL.
I go to my aunt & uncle's house every year. They make two freaking turkeys. :lol: Sooo good though. We usually have stuffing, pumpkin pie, cranberry sauce (homemade though, not the canned stuff!), tons of desserts, hors de'vours (sp?) etc. A lot more things but my mind is busy with work right now, lol.

I confess, I have to go to the darn mall after work because I legit have like 4 sweaters that fit right (I lost a lot of weight from my tonsillectomy months ago, and kept it off!) & I need more for work. :lol: SO much for relaxing afterwards! Oh well I need to get it over with. Last time I went a few months ago, I got mostly pants. I need more shirts!


----------



## 6gun Kid

I confess (and don't tell my wife), That I stopped at an estate sale on my way to work, and left with a recurve bow and an archtop epiphone quitar! Oh well, can never have too many guitars (or bows), I guess!


----------



## 6gun Kid

I confess (and don't tell my wife), That I stopped at an estate sale on my way to work, and left with a recurve bow and an archtop epiphone guitar! Oh well, can never have too many guitars (or bows), I guess!


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

@6gun Kid - I agree with you on never having too many guitars or bows! My brother makes bows, so we have quite a few. He also has an acoustic guitar, an electric one, my mom has another acoustic, my dad has a bass guitar, and I have an acoustic, so our house has guitars everywhere!

Just a question, how are you going to keep them a secret from your wife, though? Seems to me it won't take her long to find out.


----------



## gingerscout

I confess my legs are killing me, we got a new puppy, and my teenage neighbors little unmuffled rice rocket with a backfiring problem.. is working my last nerve.. its going to get a molotov cocktail soon....LOL


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

@gingerscout - So cool that you got a new puppy! What breed is it?


----------



## 6gun Kid

JoBlueQuarter said:


> Just a question, how are you going to keep them a secret from your wife, though? Seems to me it won't take her long to find out.


 she will know about the guitar in about 3 minutes flat. As for the bow, if I don't specifically point it out, she would never know. Just not on her radar.


----------



## Knave

I love recurve bows! I?ve been practicing on my young horse, but here?s one of my bridle horse I just gave away last week.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

That's cool, Knave! I really want to try archery on my mare. I also have a recurve, but I got it quite a long time ago, so it's only about 22 pounds(?).


----------



## JCnGrace

@cbar have fun with dressage. Let us know how you like it.

@GMA100, sorry about Mr. Piggo. Don't know where I got he was the runt of the litter. 

@Zexious, we will go to my sister's for TG. There will be enough food to feed an army and it will all be delicious. She's the best cook in the family! The annual staples will be turkey & ham, mashed potatoes, gravy, dressing, noodles made from scratch, cranberry salad or sauce, corn and green beans. The other side dishes and desserts vary by what the rest of us bring. I'm taking German Chocolate cake which is one of my specialties and I think I can make it one handed. The hardest part will be separating the egg yolks needed for the icing and I'm already imagining the mess hubby will make when I'm trying to coach him through it. LOL I may make him stop at Walmart while we're out and about tomorrow and see if I can find a utensil. I've always separated by pouring the egg from shell half to shell half until all the white has released itself from the yolk. Did I mention there will be DRESSING? Yum, the thing I most look forward to and always eat a second helping of that instead of dessert and then I'm so full I'm miserable for the rest of the day. Which doesn't stop me from eating a little more at supper time. 

Your meal sounds delish too @Spanish Rider, I love pumpkin bread. I hear you on the weight thing. I swear I can feel the pounds piling on.

@PoptartShop, excellent job at keeping the weight off! Are you still doing low carb?

@6gun Kid, my guess is you still have brownie points over the wife getting her old horse back so you wouldn't get in trouble even if she did notice the bow.

@Knave, you gave the horse away or the bow?


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

Awesome photo @Knave

I confess its been an emotional sort of day one way and another!! I did learn how to make flax roses though which I feel pleased about. We go down to Taumarunui for my Mum's bithday in a couple of weeks and I am hoping to get all the way down to Tikitiki to visit DH's grave. I wanted to make the flowers rather than buy something. Might have a go at making a kete (flax basket) to put them in)


----------



## TuyaGirl

Gosh I am so far behind!!

I hope everyone is doing ok!
@GMA100 I am so sorry about Mr. Piggo. Never gets any easier for me either, and I have a soft spot in my heart for disabled / sick animals. You did your best and tried with all your heart, I hope that comforts you somehow.
@cbar yay for the first canter under saddle!! I agree with the others, will be very good to expose Amber to a different environment in that dressage club. Both of you will have benefits, so it's a win win 
@Tazzie so cool that Izzie's stable is almost finished!! Thanks for sharing the pictures! And great that you put her in the AHA Achievement Awards program so as she can earn that Legion of Honor award. I confess I don't get much of that business as you can imagine, but sounds really cool!! Ahah! 
@PoptartShop Oh my, I hope that wine does not provoke an allergic reaction anymore, if indeed it's the brand you use to buy. That's no fun!! And I really, but I mean REALLY hope you can get to adopt Camdem in a near future. He is such a cool horse!  And yay for the weight loss as well!
@Cherrij Grand really is something! I loved those videos, is the other horse his brother? I never tried to do that, but BO's son used to lunge a mare from her sister's back. That is cool!! 
@Zexious glad all went well for Thanksgiving! I cannot help with what we eat because we do not have it in here... 
@Knave cool picture, but I confess I didn't understand if you gave the horse or the bow? 
@ShirtHotTeez that is a lovely idea to make the flowers yourself! That is a way to put something personal on DH grave.

It's been a non event week except for lots of work, BO finally arrived from the horse fair on Monday, so I am more relaxed now. I called him to tell about the horse incident and he already knew because the man that helped me had told him already. I really dislike that Tuya is the only mare in the middle of 5 stallions, she always has a stallion next to her lately, but usually BO's, that are older (5 years old) and very mellow, and not BO's son's horses, that are younger (3 years old) and still need some manners. Usually is Tuya that wants to kill them and gets aggressive through the bars, not the other way around, lol! I tried to go and grab a whip @Caledonian to get the horse some sense as you did, but when I came back it was too late and he was already stuck in the metal bar. I guess does not help that my mare is very loud in everything she does, she had to be sure the stallion knew she was in heat, lol! Silly mares making horses go nuts... Anyway this is a fairly new situation because BO didn't use to have stallions, just one or two, not stalled next to her *sigh*

Well back to work now, seeya!!


----------



## Tazzie

@PoptartShop, I'm really excited by it! I'll have to get better pictures today during the daylight :lol: but it's looking good! And yeah, that'd suck :sad: but if it's for your health, you should probably try others :/ he really looks like a sweetie! And YES! I know a lot of sequels are just not as funny, but that is SOOOOOO not the case with this one! I was laughing a bunch! There is one small sappy part though, but overall the movie was phenomenal! I do love Izzie's name  I picked it out myself since her original registered name SUCKED. But she'll gain a "+" on the end of it signifying she's earned her Legion of Honor. It's a BIG deal to me as I've never been able to afford showing outside of our region. So no Nationals (yet; we ARE going to budget and save to go in 2019). Just been our hard work and dedication  Congrats on the weight loss!! How exciting! I hate shopping too, but that's a darn good reason to go!

@ShirtHotTeez, what a sweet gesture. I do hope you're able to visit. How much distance is between the two places?

@TuyaGirl, it really is! I'm loving it so far! And it's ok! It was a bit confusing when I started in it too, but I knew I wanted her to earn awards and such. So I went ahead with it  I'll post a screenshot to kind of explain how you earn them. I'm super excited! Glad you're BO is back too! I wish Tuya could be away from the studs, ugh. What a situation.

Well, the roof is on the stable! I'll have to get pictures of it in the daylight since Nick finished it after dark. He was determined to get it done.

And today I'm taking both kids to the dentist... woo :lol:

(If you click on the picture it'll enlarge and be more readable)


----------



## Knave

@JoBlueQuarter That might be best to start off the horse with really. It would be easy to handle, and the first few times the arrow flies the horse has a reaction.
@JCnGrace The horse... he was a good guy, but he had ringbone and he just couldn?t work here anymore. He?s young enough too, and now he is a little kid horse and loving his job from what I hear.


----------



## Knave

@ShirtHotTeez Thank you. I am really sorry about your day too.


----------



## Zexious

@Tazzie - I hope the kids' trip to the dentist goes smoothly D; I always hated that... (still do?)
Can't wait to see pics of the roof!
@TuyaGirl - Ha! I assumed there would be some who couldn't toss their 'spread' into the hat  
Does Portugal have any similar holidays?
@ShirtHotTeez - Very cool! What are flax roses? 
@JCnGrace - See, that sounds like a traditional spread to me!
@PoptartShop - That sounds typical to me, as well!
You mention being excited for Thanksgiving: is it your favorite holiday? 8)
And ohhh, shopping! Can I come ;D?

Like I mentioned, everyone's Thanksgivings remind me of the ones I celebrated with my families as a child. There was always turkey (and often ham as well), hors d'oeuvres prior to the meal (usually a type of finger food, like deviled eggs or bacon wrapped whatever), some type of bread (rolls, biscuits, etcetc), stuffing, mashed potatoes, gravy, green bean casserole, cranberries, yams, then several types of pie and/or cakes for dessert. Those were the staples, and then there'd occasionally be an anomaly or two tossed in there.
This Thanksgiving didn't have mashed potatoes, or rolls. I couldn't believe it (#firstworldproblems). They served turkey, a carrot and cauliflower puree (?), stuffing, cranberries, a little display of olives and sweet pickles (??), and brussel sprouts. 
To be fair, I think I only noticed because I'm an EXTREMELY picky eater, so I only took the turkey. Different isn't bad per se, I was just surprised!


----------



## Cherrij

@TuyaGirl - yes, half brother. though this is the first time making them "work" so close to each other. And the week before the brother had bit Grand, making Grand have a shock which made his legs collapse (everything ok, apart from a few scratches). and thanks  We might incorporate something like this in next seasons "shows" - some people from this stable go to the big comps or other events to "show" and educate people about things that can be done differently with horses, not only horrible looking sports.


----------



## PoptartShop

@Zexious my favorite holiday is probably Christmas! I like looking at all the lights, & baking cookies.  & decorating. Shopping was super quick, I got a nice jacket, some sweaters & I left. :lol: I wanted to go home & relax! I was feeling super lazy haha. & no rolls? Whaaat?! That is insane! I am also a picky eater. I've been trying new things lately but there's some things I will not try.
@TuyaGirl aw I'm glad he's back! Gotta get those darn stallions in check. LOL, I'm sure Tuya is like ummm why are there so many now????? :lol: Work here too...is it time to go home yet??? Grrrr.
@Tazzie I love that! The + is something well-earned & deserved!  That is amazing. You guys really are superstars! That is such a great honor.  Ah, taking both kids?! Hopefully they don't give you a hard time. LOL! :lol: But it's better to just get it all done at once in a day, instead of one at a time!
@ShirtHotTeez making the flowers makes it way more personal, that is a great idea and very sweet.
@JCnGrace yeah, I'm still doing the low-carb although lately I've been slacking. I tend to eat crappier in the fall/winter months. After all, it's hibernation & hoodie season right? LOL!  Plus with Thanksgiving & Christmas coming around...screw that! Bahaha, jk I'll try to stay on track!
@6gun Kid secret is safe with us...LOL. That's awesome!  Those are fun I'm sure!
@Knave great picture! That looks so fun!

I confess, it's been a super busy workday so far. Last night I did manage to get a nice new fall jacket yesterday, & some more sweaters.  I'm good now until spring when it comes to clothes. :lol: 
Tonight I'm gonna relax, then probably dye my roots! Fun fun fun...lol.


----------



## twixy79

Hump Day Confession.....

Feeling exhausted. T-minus 7 days til Thanksgiving and my real vacation. I am having extreme anxiety over leaving Duke and Loretta since they are still so unsettled with one another. Apparently, one of them has run through the fence twice, and if I had to guess, I'd say its Loretta since she is still unfamiliar with that pasture, and Duke tends to be a bully. While I can't see Loretta chasing Duke out of the pasture he has been in for months, I can't rule it out either. My BO is probably just as frustrated since she is the one out there fixing the fence. 

In the horses' defense, that fence hasn't been hot for a while, ever since they started doing fence repairs. So there is really no incentive not to go through it when it's not hot... 

Duke and Loretta are still having some tiffs. Loretta cannot eat from the same hay pile as Duke and the BO hopes a round bale may be the solution. I am not 100% sure about that because Duke did chase Cassie, his old pasture mate away from the round bale. We would put hay in both of their stalls and extra in Cassies just so Duke didn't starve her. 

So the more we think about Duke and the more we think about his history, the sadder I am for him. So I am going to have a little pitty party for myself and Duke and hopefully after that thing will get better... 

Duke lost his driving partner, his amish family sent him to auction for slaughter, he was rescued because he broke free and walked up onto another horses trailer so they took them both home, he bonded with that other rescue horse that they ended up having to put down because he was too malnourished, he was picked on at the rescue by the bigger members of the herd, we adopt him, put him in with a haflinger who bullied him, then we tried keeping him alone, then he had Cassie for a few months, then his pasture was totally redone and he was in a foreign place for a few days, now he is back, but without Cassie, then we put him in with Loretta. So we took this horse who is already sensitive, and not confident, and put him in with a confident mare. I was hoping Lorettas confidence, and calm demeanor would help him, but so far, aside from seeing a more playful side (in the form of chasing) I haven't seen anything. I know it has only been a few days, but I just needed to vent and have my little pity party for Duke. End rant.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

@Tazzie according to map 480km's from Taumarunui to Tikitiki, 600km's from Kaitaia to Taumarunui. Coming back we miss a whole chunk of driving so Tikitiki to Kaitaia is 840km's


@Zexious roses made from flax. My first attempt, a bit rough but I'm pleased. Will use a softer flax when I find a supply of it!! Colour is nearest bottom pic.


----------



## Change

@ShirtHotTeez - for a first attempt, those are pretty good roses!  I hope you do find the time to visit the DH's grave. Give him our love, too.


I confess - it is after 6 p.m. and I'm still working. Been battling system and program crashes ALL DAY LONG. And I have documents I have to deliver to the Customer's system before midnight.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

That sucks, Change. Hope you get it figured out and get home before the wee hours of the morning!

I confess I'm so hungry I could eat a horse. Now I just have to figure out which one... hmm.... :lol:


----------



## JCnGrace

@ShirtHotTeez, your first attempts at roses is pretty awesome, mine would be unrecognizable. I am not good about visiting the grave sites of my loved ones. 

@Knave, how wonderful that you found the horse a suitable lifestyle for his limitations.
@TuyaGirl, a non-event period is good every once in a while. Gives you time to recharge for the next action packed period. 

@Tazzie, you're getting close! Once the roof is done I always think the rest goes faster. How cool to get a Legion of Honor designation to show all the hard work you and Izzie do!

@Zexious, different traditions can be fun to experience but don't mess with my Thanksgiving Day meal! I look forward to it all year long, except last year when I had to make it. LOL Was that ever stressful!

@twixy79, I'm sure Duke and Loretta will get things worked out between them in time. 

@PoptartShop, can't say as I blame you for not being able to be strict on your diet. Easy to do because your not counting calories or fat content but it's so hard to deprive yourself of carbs.

@Change, back when I still worked I hated it when we switched from the manual way of doing things to a computerized system. It took twice as long to run a transaction when the dang thing was in tip top working order, add computer troubles to the mix and it was awful. I know, I know, I'm a luddite so I bet you'll be surprised to find out that I was the one they'd send to learn how to use that and the subsequent systems during my time there and then I had to teach the others. 

@JoBlueQuarter, which one are you most aggravated with at the moment? LOL I'm hungry too and shouldn't be. Too much talk of turkey day meals I guess.


Whew boy today was a mess! Both of us had appointments in New Albany except hubby's was at 9:30 and mine was 2:30. My bright idea was that we go together and kill the time in between somehow. So it starts off with coffee pot failure because I didn't get the coffee pot in the exact right position to let the coffee drain so it was running over the top which also equals a bunch of grounds getting into your coffee. Sure the shut off feature for pouring a cup mid-brew is a handy concept but a PITA when it comes to being picky about how you place the pot onto the hot plate. 

Next hubby comes in from chores ranting and raving about my truck having a flat tire. I asked a question and got barked at which peed me off but I kept a lid on it. Short time later I asked another question about something entirely different and got barked at again at which time the lid flew off. Thus the part of it being my bright idea on going together because it now meant we'd have to be in close proximity to each other for most of the day. FUN LOL He cooled his jets after that but still doesn't make for a pleasant day because while he gets mad, rants and raves, and then is over it, I'm the type that doesn't get mad about things as easily but when I do I stay mad for a long time.

We go have breakfast after his appointment and then the hunt starts for an egg separator (I'm calling it that for lack of knowing what they are really called). No luck at Meiers, Walmart or Target, and did I mention it was raining during my ventures of running in and out of stores? Gave up the hunt and headed for my OT appt.

WHAT A WASTE OF TIME AND MONEY!!!! She didn't change the setting on my brace because she just happened to notice in the doctor's notes that he didn't want any more than 45 degrees until after 4 weeks post op. The only thing she did different was wrap my arm in heat and make me sit there for 10 minutes. We have a heating pad, I could do heat therapy at home which she actually didn't think was necessary since there's no stiffness. I could very well tell she was struggling to come up with stuff for me to do to drag out the time since the exercises are like a non-event. She knew I was not a happy customer so put my next appointment off for 2 weeks because after all next Wednesday she still couldn't adjust the brace because it would still be 1 day out from being a full 4 weeks. WTH??? I don't know if their PT department is a mess in general or she's just a ditz.

So after all that I'm glad it's now tomorrow and a new day. Gotta be better! LOL


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

@JCnGrace sound like the day from hell, but it sure reads funny!! lol

I confess now I am ready to ride Sonny but the weather has decided otherwise. Rain and wind!! Summer is on its way, the rain has to give way soon!


----------



## GMA100

LOL @JoBlueQuarter I hope you found something in you fridge, but if not, horse sausage is pretty good!!  
@JCnGrace, yesterday dooesn't sound good, but the story _was_ funny! 

I love those roses, @ShirtHotTeez! 
@Tazzie, the pen looks awesome! 


I confess I am flipping busy! It's crazy! I'm preparing for family to come for Thanksgiving and for our first Foster kid placement which we could get anytime, so lots and lots of cleaning and getting all the spare bedrooms ready! 

I'm glad for the busyness though, as I found out a "friend" is in the area that I've known since I was born and apparently I don't mean anything to her as I found out she was here through a picture on social media! She's helping another family that *were* friends of ours, but we cut ties because of some terrible things that went on! So, I am NOT happy about that but I'm also pretty over the friendship as I've been the only one to keep it going for about 3 years. I got other things to do than set myself up for heartache! 

Anyhow, sorry for the rant! I'm out!


----------



## Change

@JoBlueQuarter - I actually didn't finish working until close to 2 this morning - but... I'm working from home so I didn't have to go far to fall over into my bed. Heck, I was even in my pajamas! ;-) I'm hoping I got most of the stuff that has the potential to cause me headaches today done last night. I really don't feel like another marathon workday. My butt's still sore from sitting in this chair!
@JCnGrace - I've seen you miffed - not sure I ever want to see you stewing in your own juices! Did DH at least fix your flat? And yeah - that was about as much PT as I seemed to get after my neck surgery. One visit and I told the doctor I'd get more therapy at home just living my life. Surprisingly, he agreed.


----------



## JCnGrace

@ShirtHotTeez, your post started making me sing "Blue skies, nothing but blue skies from now on" A line from an oldie and now it will be a brain worm for the rest of the day. LOL

@GMA100, for some reason people tend to choose sides on any kind of separation of people whether it's through divorce, family feuds, fights between friends or whatever. Doesn't make sense if the person was not involved in the kerfuffle but it happens. Sorry you lost a friend but at least you know now that the person wasn't truly a good friend.

@Change, yeah, not pleasant. LOL He has not fixed the tire yet but has figured out it's not fixable and needs to be replaced. Big piece of metal went through it, thankfully while he was driving it. He's been outside since I got up so not sure if they had the tire I need in stock or if he can go pick it up today. Well I say not fixed but he does have the spare on it.


----------



## gingerscout

I confess I am ready to have 6 days off next week, although I confess I am nervous as to why I have them off, I am going to be recooperating over Thanksgiving day, so I hope I am not in too much pain and can go to in laws. I had a couple of skin tags on my inner leg on one side I scheduled a time to go have them removed, and the DR said one wasn't a skin tag and he didn't like the look of it, so we need to have it surgically removed, so on the 21st I have to go under to have it removed, chances are its nothing, but there is a slim chance it could be something not so good. so until its off and biopsied I guess I'll worry myself, which I have a habit of doing..lol


----------



## Zexious

@gingerscout - I hope you enjoy your almost full week off! Sending good vibes your way for your procedure <3
@JCnGrace - Is Thanksgiving your favorite holiday? 
I'm sorry to hear about your day! It sounds like it was just one of those, where it was a culmination of little, crappy things. I hate that D; I especially hate taking time out of my day to go to a Doctor's appointment, only to leave feeling as though nothing was accomplished and that it was a waste of time >.> When is your next appointment?
@GMA100 - I hope you have a wonderful holiday!
As for your 'friend', that's really crappy. Some people just never grow up, you know? And social media tends to exacerbate the issue. Ugh </3 Don't take it to heart, I'm sure they didn't mean anything by it.
@ShirtHotTeez - The flax roses are gorgeous! I would have never guessed it was your first attempt!
Fingers crossed the rain stops soon!
@JoBlueQuarter - What's for lunch? ^^
@Change - I hope you were able to clear everything up ok! And preferably before midnight, haha!
@PoptartShop - I do love the lights during the holiday season! That's probably my favorite part! Unfortunately, the condos I live in are all... squished together (I don't know how else to explain it), which doesn't leave much opportunity for decorating. I'm also not sure how "into" the season this area gets, since it's my first holiday here. 
How does your hair look? 

Not much to confess here, today. Slow work day (my favorite :>)
Hope everyone is having a happy Thursday!


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

Zexious said:


> @JoBlueQuarter - What's for lunch? ^^


Lol, I finally decided to stick with pizza. It's healthier.


----------



## Caledonian

@*PoptartShop* Wow, two monitors that would really give me a headache.

@*Zexious* I like the lights of Christmas as well. We used to decorate but not for a few years now. I only get a day off, at least for the last few years, so I’ve struggled to get into the holiday mood.

@*Spanish Rider* I know what you mean about gaining weight. My job has changed so I spend longer at my desk, I’m not riding as much or having to do maintenance around the yard so it’s slowly piling on.
That and everyone here keeps listing yummy food on here and it’s making me hungry.

@*6gun Kid* I agree about the recurve bows, I’ve three now and could go on colleting. I’m constantly reminded that I only use one during the week so why keep the others. I’m tone deaf so I’ll pass on the guitars.

@*Knave* I’ve done horse archery once before. I’d love to have another go though. I was riding a nervous, small (13.2) and narrow pony so controlling him, keeping my balance and shooting was a little too much for my overloaded brain. I couldn’t hit the side of a barn that day. I don’t know how they manage to shoot forwards, to the side and backwards at the gallop. 

@*ShirtHotTeez* The roses are lovely, I’ve never seen that done before: are they folded over and tied at the bottom?


Work is ridiculous at the moment. Three people have left and the bosses decided to give the work to the remaining staff rather than replace them. I’ll be doing my own work over the weekend so I’ve time next week to start the new stuff. I’m in for leave in a couple of weeks and I’ve been told to come in anyway. 

Also, I’ve had enough of roadworks. We’ve just got home and what should’ve been a simple half an hour journey with a trailer took three times as long with numerous creative shortcuts which added an extra eight miles. There are two bridges out of town and they’ve got works on every road. In the worst jam the ambulance/paramedic depot was blocked as was the fire station about a quarter of a mile further away. Apparently, we’ve got another six weeks of this but I can’t see the police or public putting up with it as everyone had a desperate look in their eyes. I’m dreading going in tomorrow morning.
On the positive side I went for a short ride with a friend around the edges of our local nature reserve which got rid of the work cobwebs.


----------



## PoptartShop

Ah! Sooo much to catchup on. I've been at work since 7am (had to come in early to do some stuff) & it's been crazy busy all day. 
@ShirtHotTeez those are so cute! They are beautiful!  So nice.
@Change don't you hate that??? Ugh. When the systems crash everything just tumbles down. I hate it. We had a server problem yesterday & I couldn't do anything for 2 hours. :icon_rolleyes:
@JoBlueQuarter a draft maybe? Depends how hungry you are! :rofl:
@JCnGrace what a day you had! I'm so sorry! Sheesh! One thing after another! LOL I hope today goes better for you. That was funny to read though, I have to admit. At least we can find humor in anything, right?!!
@Zexious yeah, I usually travel outside of my apartment complex, there's a few neighborhoods with really OUTRAGEOUSLY decorated houses. It's really fun.  My hair came out pretty good!!! I got all the dye off my neck & face surprisingly (it's black) so I have to say it was a success. :lol: 
@GMA100 sorry to hear that about your friend, although that is definitely not a true one...especially since whatever happened with the other people had zero to do with your friendship with HER, so maybe 'ya dodged a bullet.  Don't let it get to you. Screw them! Friendships should be 50/50 anyway. Her loss! Aw, the foster kid placement sounds exciting!  That's so nice. Thanksgiving is really a week away...I can't believe it myself!
@Caledonian yeah, it's not so bad because it helps me multitask. I can have a spreadsheet open on one side, & my email open on another. But I do have to make sure I get up during the day so I'm not staring at them for too long. :lol:
OMGGGGGGGGGGGG your work situation sounds just like mine!!! Our office mgr quit (then the next one got fired, then the next one quit) & all of the work is on me! Just me! It's terrible.

I hope they replace them quickly. My boss is very stingy about interviews, like I have to practically beg for him to interview someone & it just sucks. Sigh. I know the feeling, hang in there. :sad: 
Construction is a drag too, especially since you'll have to leave even earlier to get to work.
Glad you had a nice ride though, that always helps! 

I confess, back to work I go...at least it's almost Friday.


----------



## Caledonian

@*PoptartShop* 

It’s amazing how easy it is to lose track of time when you’re sitting at a computer; especially if you’re overloaded with work. I always tell myself to get up from the computer every so often but I lose track of time and then find that I’ve been sitting and staring for hours. 
Our workplace sounds very similar. That’s horrendous leaving it all to you and very unfair. It must be difficult to find a routine with so many bosses. I know when they change mine everything from the office layout to the procedures change. Almost friday


----------



## Knave

@Caledonian My young guy seemed a little skittish the first day, but he?s been really good about it. I agree though, moving and shooting is harder than I anticipated! I was taking him out after coyotes, but I really don?t want to shoot over his head and he tracks so well that I haven?t actually gotten a shot at one yet. I?m always convincing myself to stop and turn him and then I decide that I?ll get a better shot further down and I never do. Lol. I?m officially in a war with those dumb coyotes. Hahaha


----------



## GMA100

@JoBlueQuarter, I think pizza was a good choice! lol
@JCnGrace, that 'friend' was caught up in it and her family literally moved away from it cause it was so horrible.  I really am worried that something will happen to her there  

Yes, @PoptardShop, I feel happier knowing I don't have to work hard to try to be friends anymore! I always thought friendships were stressful and you always had to be worried what the friend would think till I met my two besties several months ago! They are awesome! The friends I always wanted and never had. 
And I know! Fostering is so exciting and cool! Every time my moms phone rings, we all cross our fingers and wait! Only had one call so far though! We're hoping it'll wait ill after Thanksgiving, but we'll give him/her a home before then if the need comes up before then! I can't wait for it to be _our_ foster kid as the ones we've had before were just respite for the real foster parents.


I confess I am excited for Saturday to come as we will be celebrating my birthday by having a total chill day watching movies and eating junk food! My B-day is the 22nd, but we have tons of people coming in around then.


----------



## Knave

@GMA100 I am glad you learned that so early! It took me years to figure it out. Real friends don?t make you feel like you need to seek their approval because they love you no matter what, just like you probably do for them.


----------



## gingerscout

well [email protected] for at least thinking of me and my surgery.. someone said my horse was a favorite here.. I didn't believe it.. and still don't.. *sigh* I feel like the fat kid at a relay race..lol


----------



## GMA100

Knave said:


> @GMA100 I am glad you learned that so early! It took me years to figure it out. Real friends don?t make you feel like you need to seek their approval because they love you no matter what, just like you probably do for them.


Being in a friendship where you feel like you have to prove yourself is one of the most unhealthy things ever! I'm so thankful for the friends I have now! I've just met them this year, but I feel like we've known each other for a long time! Looking back, when my family was friends with that one family, I was SO depressed and not happy at all! I was always worried about my clothes and what my tastes were. My two friends and I couldn't have more different tastes in clothing, but we just love each other for what we are! I've never been this happy in my life!


----------



## Knave

That is great @GMA100 ! As a grown up I finally have those friends myself.  I?ve only a few, but they are the four quarters worth more than 100 pennies.


----------



## JCnGrace

gingerscout said:


> I confess I am ready to have 6 days off next week, although I confess I am nervous as to why I have them off, I am going to be recooperating over Thanksgiving day, so I hope I am not in too much pain and can go to in laws. I had a couple of skin tags on my inner leg on one side I scheduled a time to go have them removed, and the DR said one wasn't a skin tag and he didn't like the look of it, so we need to have it surgically removed, so on the 21st I have to go under to have it removed, chances are its nothing, but there is a slim chance it could be something not so good. so until its off and biopsied I guess I'll worry myself, which I have a habit of doing..lol


Wishing you the best outcome! If it makes you feel any better several of my family members have had melanomas successfully removed with no further treatment needed. They do have to go to the dermatologist yearly for complete body checks now. It's when you ignore stuff for years and years that you need to worry. Keep us posted on the results.

Now I'm going to give you some tough love and please believe it comes from wanting better for you rather than a place of meanness. QUIT PUTTING YOURSELF DOWN! Why is it so hard for you to believe that anyone thinks Ren is special? He sounds like a good horse to me so that alone makes him special. I would hope that at least deep down that YOU think he is special and worthy of being a favorite. In reality what you think of him is what is most important and you are doing him an injustice if you think he's not worthy of admiration. 

Have you ever heard of the concept that others will see you as you see yourself? Quit feeling like the fat kid at a relay race and more importantly quit believing it. I get that you are a large man, so what? I'm carting around an extra 50 pounds myself (only being 5'2" those pounds REALLY show up) and while I hate those extra pounds I do not think less of myself for putting them on, doo-doo happens. You have a lovely family, a looked forward to change in your future, and so much more to be thankful for and happy about I'm sure. Focus on those good things and quit losing sight of them. Be positive about yourself and life because if you only focus on the bad that's all you'll be able to see.

I want you to try a little experiment for me. Every morning when you wake up say "this is going to be a wonderful day" and then actively look for something positive going on around you as you go about it. Just try to find one thing at first and be happy for it even if it doesn't personally affect you. Something as simple as a teenager holding a door open for a strange elderly person will do. It would be my bet that as time goes on you'll notice more good things without even trying. Then you start participating. You be the one holding the door open, smile and say hello to a stranger, you're tall so if you see someone trying to get something off the top shelf at the store ask them if you can help, there are hundreds of little things that cost no more than a little effort that you can do to make a tiny bright spark in someone's day. Guess what? Those tiny bright sparks that you set off come back to you in big stars and life will no longer be all gloom and doom. Be confident, like yourself, and see the positive!


----------



## JCnGrace

@Zexious, not until the 29th for OT and the doctor the following week. Hubby and I have become those little old people whose life revolves around doctor appointments. LOL I hope that's not the case, for me at least, once I get through this little bump in the road.


I'm glad you all saw the humor in what I wrote about my day because that's what I intended. I mean really what you can you do but laugh at days like that? I may get caught up in the drama at the moment but at the end of the day it's done and over with and life is still good. I'm a glass half full kinda gal for the most part.


----------



## Zexious

@JCnGrace - That's exactly what I was going to say xD 'sometimes you have to laugh, or you'll cry' 
It's all about perspective! <3
@PoptartShop - Happy Friday ;D!!
@Caledonian - I can definitely relate: I'm definitely not an inherently 'cheery' person. The lights are my favorite part, but I could absolutely do without the *shudder* Christmas music, and the things that go with it. I love to make people happy, so I enjoy gift giving, but everything else seems like such a chore. 
Man, oh man! I'm sorry to hear about work--do you think it's possible they may change their tune and hire before your vacation? Boyfriend is dealing with something similar: we live in a college town, and finding reliable help (especially reliable help that doesn't revolve around school) is incredibly difficult. As a result, he's been working 60-70 hour weeks, reliably. It's tough for him (for obvious reasons xD) and tough for me because I'm cooped up inside all day (I work from home, and make my own schedule). So he gets home and wants to go to bed, and I'm like HELLO I'M HERE SURPRISE x.x
At least you got in a nice ride! There's nothing more cathartic than that <3

I finished my book last night (a little behind schedule, but that's ok) and, I confess I cried a little. xD I'm so sentimental, it's ridiculous.


----------



## PoptartShop

@*GMA100* exactly, those are the only friends you need!  I only have a few true friends, it's about quality not quantity after all. Good people are few & far between. & happy early birthday! A day full of junk food & relaxation? Sounds perfect to me!   
@*Caledonian* it really is awful. I've been looking for a new job for months now, I know it takes awhile though to get something. :icon_rolleyes: But, it pays the bills for now. Ugh. Thank goodness it's Friday!  Like I have days where I just wanna walk out of here, but...responsibilities. :lol:
@*Zexious* same to you!  I've cried reading a book myself, LOL even a darn tv show can make me cry. :lol: Such a baby I am haha.
@*JCnGrace* well said...I'd also like to add: negative thoughts lead to negative outcomes. 
Hope you have a good weekend & no more craziness, LOL. :lol: I love reading your stories though. Definitely make my days :lol:

I confess, IT IS FRIDAY...HALLELUJAH...it's gonna rain tomorrow, so I'm gonna ride mister Camden on Sunday morning instead.  <3 I hope he's not gonna be too dirty...lemme tell you, he's the dirtiest OTTB ever. LOL. He rolls all the time & I don't think I've ever gotten him outta the pasture fully clean. Now that he has his fuzzy coat, he's even harder to keep clean. Silly boy. Hey, that's exercise too right? All that elbow grease! :rofl:
I hope you all have a lovely weekend!


----------



## carshon

I confess - I am crazy busy at work today but avoiding most of it because some of it is for a problem client that I dislike. 


We rode yesterday - I took the day off (well they deducted a vacation day but I worked all morning - yes I work from home too - so you never really get a day off!) When I scheduled the day off it was supposed to be a sunny 60 degrees. The reality was cloudy and 34 degrees with a slight breeze. We toughed it out - shotgun season starts today so all parks are officially closed to equine activity until April. There is a private reserve that is open year round but it is surrounded by woods on 2 sides and crawling with hunters. So we bundles up and loaded up the horses and rode. By then end of the ride my daughter was near tears because her hands were cold (even with gloves) my feet were frozen and my nose running. But the horses were good and I got to ride again in my new to me saddle. And I love it even more!

So my riding is officially done for the foreseeable future


----------



## Golden Horse

I confess I have not been here for ages, and may or may not survive now I have jumped back in...lots of people, both in a room or on a thread, makes me a little uneasy....or in real life, A LOT uneasy...so I'll try and join in and keep up.....


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

glad you're back. if you don't keep up, at least stop in sometimes


----------



## JCnGrace

@*carshon* , do you ever just hop on and tool around the pasture during the winter to get a riding fix? Can't say as I blame you for staying home while the hunters are out, it gets crazy! Around here you can hear shots from every direction.

@*Golden Horse* , so glad to see you stopped back in! Really we're a dedicated few with occasional visits from others so it's not crowded at all. I've missed your humor. 

So, how's things been going? Are you getting back on your feet after the death of Gibbs? Did you and Fergie have a good season in your western dressage classes? Catch us up!


----------



## PoptartShop

@*Golden Horse* welcome back!  I know, it is a lot to take in here LOL.
Always nice for you to stop by!
@carshon I'm glad the saddle is working out for you. :smile: That's great! As for the no riding, that isn't gonna be much fun. :sad: Unless you can ride in the pasture or something?! I hope!

I confess, I'm leaving work 30mins early today because it's slow & I have to run to the bank for my boss, so...YAY! LOL. Gonna go grab a bottle of wine so I can relax tonight!  Yippppeeee for Fridays!


----------



## carshon

I can and do ride in the pasture here at home. Have you ever noticed that horses can be more naughty at home? Tillie is not the kind of horse to ride bareback and gets bored easily at home. One thing about the parks closing is that it usually happens when the weather really turns ugly. I used to ride all winter long. Back then the farmers were better about riders in the fields and there was not so much traffic. Now I am a powder puff and when it gets too cold I don't ride!


----------



## GMA100

Wishing you the best @gingerscout! My sister had her Thyroid taken out because it had several suspicious lumps on it, but after everything was tested it came back fine, thankfully! Just chill and rest on the fact that everything will be fine and worrying isn't going to help. I know, I know, saying is easier than done, I'm a worry wart and would worry myself to death if I could! 
@PoptartShop, some horses LOVE getting dirty! I had a mare that always was either muddy or dusty. No. matter. what. It was like she was committed to it! Camden sounds like a sweet heart, so I'm sure he's easy to forgive!

That's to bad you can't ride there anymore @carshon! I don't really like hunting season! We have someone hunting on the neighboring field to our back pasture, so I just try to steer clear of there this time of year. 

@Zexious, you finished writing a book, right? If you were reading one....well, I know how it is to finish and not know what to do with you life lol 

Hi @Golden Horse! I missed seeing you on the forums! I hope you stay a long time now! How's it going for you? 

I confess I'm late for going out to milk cows, and I'm NOT in the mood to work  Anyways, such is life!


----------



## JCnGrace

I hope all of you enjoy your weekend!

Seems we have a new litter of kittens in the barn. I haven't seen them, only hubby and he's caught glimpses of an orange tabby and a tiger stripe. They have to be coming from the hoard across the road so I'm kinda stumped on what to do about it. It's not like you can sit down and have a reasonable discussion with these people. I have no idea about their financial status but their land was given to them, they both work and they have no children at home so they ought to be able to afford cat food and spay/neuter costs. For gosh sakes if nothing else our county Humane Society will spay a mama cat for you if you surrender a litter of kittens. Speaking of which I need to be making an appointment for the 3 we kept before Pickles gets pregnant. 

@GMA100, my dad had to quit farming due to asthma right before I was born. He ran a herd of dairy cows and didn't regret for one second having to give up that aspect of farming. 2 x a day, 365 days a year is a grind I'm sure you won't mind giving up either. While those of us who keep horses at home face some of the same challenges it's still not as intense.


----------



## Golden Horse

OK, updates...

Me, well had a strange life changing moment when I was sat on Fergie one beautiful day, when my retina tore, blood clot and then a shower of black spots. Had it lasered, but still have kind of impaired vision due to floaters, had got used to it, but then the snow came down and it makes them very visible again. Also seeing the surgeon at the end of the month to see what can be done with my knee, I have a traumatic amputation of part of my meniscus, and of course the arthritis, so not to happy with it at the moment.

With all that going on I was thrilled with our show year, we were scoring mid 60's for most tests, lots of top three finishes, won quite a few, and at the Provincial Finals we were Basic Level Champions, and High Point for Western Dressage. Great end to the year, and I was so delighted and shocked..

We have reached a whole new level of a partnership, moving onto First Level in style next year, I can't believe how we are riding now, can't wait to really get working next year.

Apart from that we sold the farm, but are still living there at the moment, maybe move next year...will be different for sure.


----------



## JCnGrace

Wow @Golden Horse you've had good, bad and life changes. When you move from the farm are you going to go smaller but still enough land for your critters or become critter free except for boarding Fergie? If I'm remembering right (don't ever bet on that) you have a donkey too.


----------



## Zexious

@Golden Horse - Wow, you really do have a lot of changes coming to you in the new year! Congratulations on your successful season! Isn't it awesome to look back and be like "Wow, we did that?!"
I hope the coming months bring nothing but good news, medically and domestically. <3
@JCnGrace - Ugh, I have such a soft spot for orange tabbies. They are the most special :')
I can imagine it's frustrating, though, as it sounds like neighbors sort of don't care? And you're right, it's not like you can barge in and be like "Hey, do xyz!" I don't know about Indiana, but several states offer low cost spay/neuter, even without surrender. It'd just be a matter of getting the information to them. 
@GMA100 - lawl, definitely reading, not writing. I have several publishing credits, but none of them are full length books/novels.
How many cows do you have?
@PoptartShop - What kind of wine do you enjoy? ^^

I confess that not having a car is really starting to grind my gears. Hopefully it'll be here before the end of the month!


----------



## GMA100

@Golden Horse, you've had a lot of changes!! Congrats on all the wins! 

We own around 150 cows all in all, @Zexious, but we milk around 75. We have about 25-30 dry cows that will calve in the next 1-5 months, about 50 heifers ranging from newborn to 2 years old. 


I will be singing praises and dancing the day we sell our cows @JCnGrace!! Then I will cry because the cows are all I've ever known and I won't know what to do with my life and I will become lazier than I already am......MAYBE.
It's amazing how most farmers actually hate their cows! We say we're married to the farm and it's kinda true! She's stuck with us wherever we try to go and whatever we do! 



I confess I was going to have a pajama day, but then I had to make a fruit pizza for my breakfast so I got dressed and now I just want to go back to bed but I don't wanna get back in my pjs to do it. #lazygirlproblems


----------



## blue eyed pony

I feel like I totally ripped a lady off today even though she insisted...

So Ikora outgrew her cotton sheet, and I went out and bought her a new one, but the new one is too big. I put up an ad on a local fb horse group offering the two that don't fit as a swap for one that would, and this lady responded that she only wanted the smaller one. She had my girl's size to offer, and she just wanted to do a direct trade.

But the one she gave me in return is REALLY nice, like way WAY nicer than the one I had to give her, and she insisted she didn't want money. Because she was getting a cotton in her horse's size out of the deal, and basically I was doing her a favour by taking one that didn't fit off her hands and giving her one that did.

And now I feel guilty because I don't think it was an even trade. Hers (my new one) has a couple of minor rips and it's been repaired in the past but it fits so beautifully, all the straps and clips are in great condition, and it's super nice soft cotton. The one she got was the most basic cotton on the market and isn't even pure cotton.

How do scammers live with themselves? Because I feel guilty when SHE INSISTED and I was super upfront with what I was offering & what it's worth.

Edit; oh, it does have two leg straps, you just can't see the second one against Ikora's coat


----------



## JCnGrace

@Zexious, not that things couldn't have changed but the last time I looked into the low cost thing you had to meet some income requirements and they probably exceed that. Their, really I should say her, problem is more psychological she really is a hoarder, including trash but he goes along with it. 

NO CAR? I think that would bother me too.

@GMA100, your pajama day didn't last long. LOL If you're going to replace the dairy with beef you'll still have work to do you just won't have to stick to such a strict schedule. 

@blue eyed pony don't feel guilty because it sounds like she was just as happy with the transaction as you were. She'd have probably felt bad for taking 2 in exchange for 1. But you're right about scammers, I don't know how they live with themselves, no conscience I guess.


----------



## blue eyed pony

@JCnGrace it's just so much nicer than anything I could afford to buy & she accepted the cheapest cotton money can buy and wouldn't let me give her any cash! this one she's given me is old, and worn, and you can tell, but it's still super super nice & you don't see them come up second hand like, ever


----------



## Knave

@blue eyed pony I bet she feels really nice too. She had something no longer useful to her and was able to give it to someone who truly appreciates it! That?s always a nice feeling. 

I confess that yesterday getting the pony sold and getting a weaner colt spoken for was a mix of emotions for me and my little girl. I?m happy for her success, and it is a business deal for her, but I will really miss that pony. Also, getting things straightened out to buy a colt out of state is more difficult than I anticipated.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

Zexious - What kind of books do you write?

GMA100 - I hear what you're saying about selling your cows. We have dairy goats, and I'm gonna be soo happy when we finally get them sold, but I sure am going to miss them pretty badly. They've been my best and only friends, and whether they know it or not, they helped me a lot, going through tough times!

Knave - See, I knew you'd get your pony sold! I hope he went to a good home. Must be pretty tough on your daughter though. I might get a mini/pony to train with my little sister, but I'm worried that she'll get to attached to it.


----------



## Golden Horse

JCnGrace said:


> Wow @*Golden Horse* you've had good, bad and life changes. When you move from the farm are you going to go smaller but still enough land for your critters or become critter free except for boarding Fergie? If I'm remembering right (don't ever bet on that) you have a donkey too.


This is going to be very hard....I am still wondering if it would be fair to try and rehome Ace, at 27 years old, but she is still fit and healthy....but I won't be able to afford to board her and Fergie....trying not to think on it too much. Pearl, the donkey, well she will go back to her old owner, her situation has changed so she can take her back. Badger and Achmed, indoor dog and cat, will come with, still a question on our yard dog, she has never been inside a house, is used to free run living, with a doggie door to a heated porch...That is of course if we end up as planned right in town, might take on a project outside yet.

@*blue eyed pony *I agree you can't feel guilty about it, it was a fair trade.*
@Knave, *selling is always hard.*

@GMA100 *Used to milk cows for a living, didn't miss it at all when I quit, mind you it was many years ago, I quit because I was pregnant, and bending down to put machines on in a tied barn was hard, as was trying not to throw up with all the smells! We had beef cows when we first moved to Canada here, it's tough calving when the temps are like -40*......


----------



## Knave

@GMA100 Yes, it is hard on her, but she is happy that the buyer seems like she will treat her wonderfully. She is used to being attached to animals she has to eventually give up, but the pony is a bit harder. The pony was also so good and fun and wonderful, so sometimes it is best to focus on that. I?m sure in your lifestyle your little sister also knows those tools.


----------



## Knave

I accidentally said the wrong person! I?m sorry @JoBlueQuarter. I meant you.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

@Knave - It's no problem; I figured as much.


----------



## JCnGrace

I watched the Elizabeth Smart movie tonight. She went through something too horrific to imagine but it's pretty amazing she came out the other side and is now an advocate for exploited and missing children.


----------



## Zexious

@JCnGrace - Yeah, I imagine resources like that vary from region to region. I know Colorado offered services like that with no minimum income--they'd also do "events" where a vet would donate a whole day to spaying/neutering animals for free or no cost. But, now that I've moved, I don't know of any such resources. It's tough when people aren't able to look beyond themselves to see an issue, and it especially breaks my heart when animals are involved.
And yes, no car! I thought I had mentioned it once here, but I may not have for legal reasons. My car was totaled a month and a half ago, when it caught on fire as we were going 70 down the freeway. No other cars were involved, and it was 100% because of a faulty oil change--they didn't put the cap or the filter on correctly, so we'd been spilling oil for a hundred+ miles, and eventually the undercarriage and exhaust got hot for it to ignite. We ended up on our side in a burning vehicle, so that was great. I loved my car, and this whole process has been an unbelievable headache. 
Elizabeth Smart has such a horrific and amazing story. I really applaud her ability to turn something so traumatic into something so positive.
@JoBlueQuarter - Well, like I mentioned I haven't written any full length books :') I've published poetry, critical pieces, and flash fiction over the years, and my full-time job is as a professional writer (it's essentially a glorified PR position) for the largest online dating conglomerate. But I do plan to finish a more traditionally sized literary horror piece by the end of '18. 
@GMA100 - Wow, owning all those cows must be a lot of work! Is that your full-time job?
Haha! First world problems are the best <3

I confess... I'm hungry D;
What's for breakfast!?


----------



## blue eyed pony

I confess..... I totally forgot to actually do my entries for my upcoming show (it's this coming weekend) and the entries close TOMORROW D:

So I have to ring up the ring steward and try to figure out how to get them in on time, and then there's a chance I might not even be able to go anyway, because...........

I HAD AN INTERVIEW TODAY, and I think I got the job (I'm going in on Tuesday morning for a shift, and then we'll go from there apparently). If I get asked to work on Saturday I'm saying yes even though I have this show & it's the last one of the season.

Edit; and that's both good and bad because on the one hand I've been out of work for 3 or 4 years now but on the other, I've been prepping for this show for two months, and there isn't a later one I can take my mare to


----------



## JCnGrace

@Zexious, how scary! I'm surprised the shop that caused the whole thing isn't having to provide you with a rental until it's all settled. Is this the wreck that caused all your injuries?

Keep us posted on your novel. I like horror and need to find a new favorite author. I haven't read much of Stephen King since his accident. The couple of books I did afterwards just weren't very good and then I saw an interview with him where he said he was brushing up old work that he'd scrapped without publishing because they weren't good since he hadn't been able to come up with new ideas. I need to try again and see if he's back to his old self yet. Dean Koontz isn't coming out with much new stuff mainly reprinting and I haven't seen a John Saul (my favorite) book in ages.

@blue eyed pony, congrats on rocking that interview! It's unfortunate that work has to take priority over play but we gotta pay to play somehow. Keeping my fingers crossed you get it.


----------



## JCnGrace

I forgot about the question "What's for breakfast?"! 

I have to be up a while before I eat anything but I've been hankering for biscuits and sausage gravy for a while now. I might just break down and make me some for brunch.


----------



## JCnGrace

Crap, not enough milk in the fridge!


----------



## Caledonian

I'm thinking what's for supper. Probably fish. 

I'm like you, I can't eat as soon as I get up. I had toast and eggs this morning. Our biscuits/scones are always sweet so they're more of a treat with butter and jam or cream. 

Sausage gravy sounds good though, I've nevr tried it.


----------



## JCnGrace

Caledonian said:


> I'm thinking what's for supper. Probably fish.
> 
> I'm like you, I can't eat as soon as I get up. I had toast and eggs this morning. Our biscuits/scones are always sweet so they're more of a treat with butter and jam or cream.
> 
> Sausage gravy sounds good though, I've nevr tried it.


 
WHAT??? I didn't know there were people in the world that have never had biscuits and gravy. LOL Our biscuits are just a form of bread, not sweet at all.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

Zexious - Cool! I've started a book, but right now I'm working more on fanfiction.

blue eyed pony - Cute pics! Ikora looks so good!  Hope you get the job!


I confess I need to do homework.


----------



## Golden Horse

JCnGrace said:


> WHAT??? I didn't know there were people in the world that have never had biscuits and gravy. LOL Our biscuits are just a form of bread, not sweet at all.


Lol, but you may not have tried black pudding or haggis! 

Blue eyed pony, good luck with the job, and the show.....no harm in saying that you have a prior engagement for show day, but you could cancel if REALLY needed, because you really want the job. You never know till you ask.


----------



## GMA100

@blue eyed pony, don't feel bad, you're happy, she's happy, it all turned out great! 

Yes @Zexious, milking cows is all I do right now, I'm also homeschooled, so between those two I keep busy!

Have you REALLY never had biscuits and sausage gravy, @Caledonian??????? I haven't had it in a while, but that's a pretty common southern food lol I guess you ain't southern! 



I confess I am in a really grumpy mood for no reason really, except for the fact that I like doing stuff in my own time and I get really upset when people keep telling me to do it. Even if it _does_ need to be done and they have only reminded me once. I hate it! I'm weird but that just puts me in a very bad mood! I guess I'll have to go eat more of my Dove chocolate that I got for my B-day. I've already had 5 pieces in 2 hours, but that usually makes me feel better, so.....*shrugs shoulders while knowing I've gained way to much weight and am starting to look fat* I did work out once last week!


----------



## Caledonian

@*JCnGrace* - Yep. We exist. LOL 

@*GMA100* – Nope never had it. Sounds good though so I'll give it a try.

@*Golden Horse* - Love black pudding but can take or leave haggis. Depends on who’s made it. I’d add Cullen Skink and Cranachan to your list. I had a go at making them a few months back and I was pleasantly surprised with the results.


----------



## Caledonian

@*Zexious* - I’m in complete agreement when it comes to Christmas. 
I think you’ve got the right idea, it’s about making people happy and letting them know that you’re thinking about them and loved. I used to get a very close friend chocolates and little odds and ends each year but a few years ago I drew her a picture of her dog as it had just won a therapy pet award. She almost floored me with the hug when she opened the folder. She said that it was the time and effort involved that meant so much. Her reaction definitely taught me a lesson about the thought behind the gifts. 

As for my work hiring; it’s highly unlikely, at least at that level and for the next year. I’ve every sympathy for your boyfriend. We’re in the same position; we struggle to find reliable people to fill jobs. Our bosses are using students from the local university to cover them but the results are patchy. 

I used to work from home and it can be very isolating; I was on my own at the time so I had to make an effort to go out to meet-up with friends. I’d chatter a mile-a-minute while they’d tell me to give it a rest. Also, I worked far more hours than I was paid for because I couldn’t walk away from the job. I’d be sitting at night and remember something and find myself still working in the early hours of the morning. 
Congratulations on finishing your book.

@*PoptartShop* - You’ll find a new job soon. Hope you had a good ride on Camden. 

@*Knave* - Ha, you made me chuckle at the image of you at war with the coyotes. I had to do it on a special site as we aren’t allowed to hunt with bows, so it wasn’t my pony or bow. I think everyone but the targets were at risk of being hit; but it was a great laugh. My horse at the time probably wouldn’t have taken to it, plus my bows are the longer 66 inch versions so too long for horse archery. 

@*carshon* - Yep, you really don’t get time off when you work from home. It’s not the easy option that some people think. 

@*Golden Horse* - We went through similar when we moved. My horse at the time had to go to a retirement home and the farm cats went to a near-by farm as they’d never been indoors. I changed my mind every day before I made the decision and I remember phoning around trying to find a different solution but eventually I had to give in. It was tough.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

GMA100 - I'm the same way. I hate when people tell me to do something; I'd rather do it on my own power, so to speak.


----------



## Caledonian

don't mind the telling, not so keen on people reminding (nagging) me if I haven't been able to do it when they wanted it done.


----------



## GMA100

JoBlueQuarter said:


> GMA100 - I'm the same way. I hate when people tell me to do something; I'd rather do it on my own power, so to speak.


We're both a lot alike lol! I don't know why I'm like that, I've just always been! It. makes. me. MAD. I'm still fuming a bit over what happened lol


----------



## Golden Horse

Caledonian said:


> @*Golden Horse* - Love black pudding but can take or leave haggis. Depends on who’s made it. I’d add Cullen Skink and Cranachan to your list. I had a go at making them a few months back and I was pleasantly surprised with the results.


I discovered Balmoral Chicken last year, changed my mind about Haggis, my mouth is already watering at the thought of New Year....Cullen Skink, the name was new, but the dish itself I do know, and Cranachan MMMM YES. 

I confess, I spent way to much money on this bit, bit I LOVE it


----------



## JCnGrace

That's gorgeous @*Golden Horse* . You and @*Cale*donian are right, I've never eaten any of those foods you two mentioned unless they're known under a different name in the States. I'll eat or at least try about anything as long as it doesn't contain bananas, fish, seafood, or any kind of animal innards.

@*GMA100* , I think that may be human nature because not liking someone telling you what and when sounds pretty normal to me. Hubby gets a dirty look and then ignored when he tries it. When I want him to fix something I ask him where a tool is that I need for the job and that makes him want to do it himself. I ain't been married for 20 some years without learning a thing or two! LOL


It has been a long boring day, I can't believe it's not even 8:00 pm yet.


----------



## Golden Horse

JCnGrace said:


> That's gorgeous @*Golden Horse* . You and @*Cale* ndonian are right, I've never eaten any of those foods you two mentioned unless they're known under a different name in the States. I'll eat or at least try about anything as long as it doesn't contain bananas, fish, seafood, or any kind of animal innards.
> .


BWHAHAHA, well you are out of luck with a lot of what we listed, lots of seafood and innards there!


----------



## JCnGrace

Blech!!!!


----------



## GMA100

Oooo!! That bit is beautiful @Golden Horse! 

I know it is human nature @JCnGrace, but I think I have it worse than other people lol



I confess I had a late night adventure with my buddy Flint. Had to check on a calf that was just born and then Flint chased off two coyotes trying to get the calf. That had me flying at breakneck speed across the pasture trying to keep up with Flint chasing the coyotes and trying not to ruin my dads truck which he allowed me to borrow so I wouldn't have to walk the whole pasture in the cold. All of this was done in PJs and barn boots btw. lol Living on a farm can be adventurous and fun sometime!

















And yes, the pictures most likely will be wonky cause I took them on my Ipad!


----------



## JCnGrace

You're just hanging upside down @GMA100. LOL


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

@Golden Horse OMG I love the bit. Just showed DS, and she said the same, followed by "don't buy it"!! (so, where did you get it?)


----------



## Spanish Rider

*Golden Horse,*

LOOOVE the dragon bit. Western tack is just so cool, but may I ask an ignorant question: why are western throat latches tighter than English? because there is no nose band?


----------



## JCnGrace

Spanish Rider said:


> *Golden Horse,*
> 
> LOOOVE the dragon bit. Western tack is just so cool, but may I ask an ignorant question: why are western throat latches tighter than English? because there is no nose band?


 
I don't think they necessarily are probably either more of a personal preference or the horse is a head rubber and thus can get the headstall off. I usually have some slop in mine. I don't think @Golden Horse has hers particularly tight it's just slid forward a bit into the jaw + Fergie is rocking her winter coat so fluffy hair is filling space.


----------



## Golden Horse

@shirthoteez, I got the bit from a Facebook group, search for Baroque bling tack, I was so excited been looking for one for a long time.

Spanish Rider, @JCnGrace has it right, her throatlash looks tighter than it is, she grows great hairy chops, so it looks worse. Having said that, you can see it is on the loosest setting, if there were more holes I would have it an inch looser than it is.

I was looking for some spare straps to make a curb strap for her, I might just make a new longer throat lash yet, especially as I am looking forward to doing some leather dieing using the vinagaroon method.


----------



## GMA100

@JCnGrace, didn't you know riding upside down in the car is now the new style?  


We had a little scare this morning when we couldn't find the new calf, but turns out the coyotes didn't get her and she just went to visit the milk cows in their pasture.


----------



## Change

Wow! So much going on in so few days! I'm going to apologize up front for anyone I miss....
@gingerscout - good luck on your surgery tomorrow. I'll be thinking about you. And as for Ren? Well, I'm a member of his fan club, too. He's a great horse! And what @JCnGrace said. Quit putting yourself down. We love you just the way you are.
@GMA100 - midnight calving and chasing coyotes! You've had an exciting weekend. At first I thought you were either on foot or horseback chasing after your dog and coyotes - until you mentioned not breaking the truck. LOL! I've chased an opossum (big, ugly rat-things!) off my land - in the rain, in my pajamas and mudboots - using a lunge whip to redirect it off into the woods where it belongs! I imagine I was a sight if the neighbors were peeking out the windows!
@Zexious - having to do a lot of writing for work often makes it difficult to write for self. I've had two poems and 14 SF/F/Horror short stories published. And I have (at last count) 14 novels in various states of incompletion. I think I have over 100 poems that aren't published and probably 30 or 40 short stories. One day I might get around to trying self-publishing on Amazon. I have a few friends that have been mildly successful in that.

The farrier was out Friday. Cally got a reset on her shoes since she's barely been ridden since last time and her shoes were still in really good shape. Tango got his usual trim and complements on his great feet. M&M/Rapper finally got his trim and my farrier said he has really nice feet other than a little thrush (which I'd been treating). Saturday I had planned on riding but we were worried about rain in the forecast and had 8 yards of fill to move around, so the day was busy with lots and lots of work. We also raked/picked up 4 tractor bucket loads of ROCK to get OUT of the horses' dry-lot. Living on sandstone after a drought means the only thing we grow well is more rock. I was exhausted by the end of the day, but it was a good exhaustion because we got a lot done.

Sunday I saddled up Rapper and went for a short ride. I had to use my trooper saddle, as it seems to be the only thing that fits him. He was a bit anxious about being away from the other horses (understandable) and called out to them on occasion, but he was very responsive and never refused. He had a couple small spooks - again, understandable since it was Very Windy - but again... just slight jump/halt/look kinds of things. I'll take it. He was forward and willing to work, but after about 2 miles, he was getting wet on the chest and since it was a cool (50s?) I didn't want him to get lathered and catch a chill as temps fell. Good thing, too - there was frost on the ground this morning! I think all this boyo really needs is some miles to get him back in condition. Overall - a really Nice Horse.


----------



## GMA100

LOL @Change, Some of it was on foot, but that one pasture is about 30 acres, so a truck was faster, easier and much warmer as its very cold here! Ok, like in the 40s or 50s, but still really cold for me! I had to jump out several times, once to see if the calf was okay and a few more times to shine my light around and try to find the dog and coyotes and then in the truck and speeding off again! Very fun! This is one thing about farming I don't ever want to give up!


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

gingerscout - Good luck, and let us know when it's over! :hug:

GMA100 - Exciting night!

Change - That's a lot of writing! If you do get more published, could you give me a link to your works? 

Golden Horse - What a gorgeous bit!


I confess... I love my awesome filly!


----------



## jpenguin

I should actually read this thread; I skim a few posts though.

"Be carefull" has to be one of the most useless phrases ever. When combined with something like, "there's black ice around the corner"- it is helpful, but it's often just said on it's own. If you say something like, "I'm going riding today" and someone says, "be careful"... Do they think you were planning on dieing?


----------



## Foxesdontwearbowties

I confess.. I built two stalls so I could rotate my horses off the pasture easier. And now I want to build a second Mini-Only dry lot so that I can have a 2nd big horse. Which means I need another mini to keep the first mini company. So I built two stalls, and went from two horses to wanting four in a matter of days. Horse math.


----------



## Golden Horse

jpenguin said:


> "Be carefull" has to be one of the most useless phrases ever. When combined with something like, "there's black ice around the corner"- it is helpful, but it's often just said on it's own. If you say something like, "I'm going riding today" and someone says, "be careful"... Do they think you were planning on dieing?



Oh I don't know, we could add "Didn't you see him" Which IS what I said to my son when he phoned to tell me he had been hit by a car he pulled out in front of...I mean what was he going to say "Oh yes I saw him, I just felt like driving out in front of him"


----------



## Change

@Foxesdontwearbowties - that's the way it works! LOL


----------



## PoptartShop

@*carshon* you do have a point there, they can definitely feel bored at home & try to goof off to get out of work. :lol: It's tough to ride when it's super cold! 
@*Change* wow that is a lot, I'm sure you are a great writer.  Happy you got to ride too!
@*JoBlueQuarter* she is beautiful! I love her eyes and face! 
@*Zexious* I enjoy pinot grigio or sweet red. Nothing too dry! I had Barefoot Pinot Grigio over the weekend, it was perfect!  Nice white wine.
@*Golden Horse* so proud of you guys and the progress you've made!  That is awesome!! 
@*JCnGrace* aw kittens! I hear ya though, not sure of what you can do about it really!  People just don't seem to care. And they should! I'm sure they are cute though LOL.
@*Blue* _eyed_pony aw, I know what you mean. But hey, the deal is done! Sounds like she was very happy with the exchange.  Win-win for the both of you. I know, scammers have no souls!
@*GMA100* a nap would be more comfortable in pj's though! :lol: Lucky! I need a pajama day! 

I confess, today's my Wednesday...I'm off Thurs & Friday.  Thank goodness, I am dying for a 4-day weekend.  

Camden was LOVELY yesterday. Very willing, it was WINDY though! But we worked up a sweat! He's just so darn good. <3 He was filthy though, lemme tell you...IDK WHY THE 'BEFORE' PICTURE POSTED LAST...LOL. So really it's 'after & before'. :icon_rolleyes: Elbow grease, tons of it. My arm was dead. :lol:


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

PoptartShop - Wow! How did Camden manage to get so dirty in the first place? :lol:


----------



## PoptartShop

@JoBlueQuarter I don't know! Never met a horse that got so dirty! The other horses were mostly clean, then bam there's Camden LOL! He rolls a ton, & he also got his blanket all dirty. :lol: Took me awhile to clean him off, even his face when I was all done I was like oh good now I can ACTUALLY see your face! :lol: He's a darn mess haha.


----------



## JCnGrace

Got my biscuits & gravy today, YAY! Step daughter called right as I finished and asked what I was up to and I told her I wasn't telling. First time I've ever heard her speechless. Of course I then told her and now she has the crave which is why I said what I did. It did make her express a desire to come for a visit. She better bring my grandson with her because I haven't seen him in what feels like forever. I confess I'm not above using food as a bribe. LOL

I confess that I suck at throwing left handed. We cleaned up those downed trees today and most of the limbs I was trying to throw over the fence landed on the fence. LOL

I confess that I got mad at hubby today when he told me I couldn't go to the barn by myself. I know he's trying to protect but I'm a friggin adult and intelligent enough to know what I can and cannot do. Does he think I enjoy wearing all this hardware so much that I'm purposely going to mess up the surgery? Anyway he took me but I didn't see any strange kittens. He said he didn't see them this morning either. 

He was watching American Pickers tonight and hollered at me to remind him to ask my brother-in-law Thursday if he knew any Piles. Turns out the Pickers were in the small town (not really a town there's not even a post office) near where he and my sister live. I grabbed a tape and threw it in the VCR because yes he knows them, even I know where their place is even though I don't know them personally. I wish I could have gotten the whole segment because way back when it was a blacksmith shop and they still had horses there until probably about 10 years ago so I don't know if they found any neat horse stuff or not. Hubby said they didn't but his idea of neat stuff and mine are two different things.

After a totally boring weekend this seemed like an exciting day. LOL


----------



## TuyaGirl

Hi!! Been missing for a big while, huh? 
I hope everyone is doing ok, because I confess I didn't have the time to read through the last pages. Will try though 

I will just reply to @gingerscout because I think you are so wrong! Please don't be so negative, don't beat yourself down. I know 1st hand how much hard that is. And your horse is such a nice buddy that takes good care of you. You are confident, make a good team and enjoy yourselves. What else do you need? YOU know that, should be enough! 

@GoldenHorse So good to see you around again!! Really enjoying to read all your accomplishments with your red mare, you truly are an inspiration to me because I too am a fearful rider, although I have not been through half what you have been. You were very supportive like 700 pages ago for me and my red mare, lol!

I've been sunk in work, translation and codification of data, and that alone is taking all my time and shrinking my brains. When I leave work I am so tired I don't feel like doing anything, even checking the internet.
I didn't need anything else to worry about, but karma really is a b***** and guess what, I met someone and lost someone in like 4 days. **** Polish dudes that cross your way when you least expect, lol!! Actually no fun at all, oh well, life goes on... This is a confession thread, right?  And no, we didn't get to terms, just good company. Was enough to me though...

Didn't ride last weekend, Saturday was cold and BO was burning some weeds and wooden posts leftovers next to the arena, so all was filled with smoke. Sunday the weather was lovely but BO's son was working all his 3 stallions, so a no no.
BO came from the horse fair all sad because his little Jack Russel was hit by a car right in front of him and she died by his feet. I loved that dog as well, he took her because he spent the whole Summer training her to go in the cart next to him at the fair. I guess I never saw him that sad.
Tuya was just fine, but she is different. I am at a loss with her behaviour of squealing like a pig, kicking at the stable wall and rearing inside to threat the next door stallion, that she knows well (all went to the initial places now). She was all happy eating her carrots, should have seen when she noticed BO putting carrots for the horse next door. If she could she would have eaten him alive!! She even stopped eating to keep an eye on him, and that is so not her. She is a vacuum cleaner when comes to eat. BO notices that change too, and does not think the fact that they are stallions have anything to do with it. I have my doubts.... She is the old same with me, kind and respectful, so not that awful, just weird.

Enough of shaming myself, now back to work


----------



## PoptartShop

@JCnGrace your posts always make me chuckle. LOL. Make my mornings. :rofl: I suck at throwing left-handed too. I won't even attempt haha.
Awww, he's being protective of you! That's so cute! Mmm biscuits & gravy sound amazing. Yummm! Omg I can't wait to feast like crazy in 2 days. :lol: 
@TuyaGirl there you are!  Welcome back! Omg I am so sorry to hear about his dog. That is just horrible. :sad: Aw...that's terrible.  Those darn stallions. I definitely think they are affecting her behavior. It makes perfect sense to me! Hopefully she is back to her normal self soon though. Ugh. He better not get anymore! 

I confess, today is yet another (SO FAR...lemme not jinx it) slow day at work. Which is fine. 1 more day after today then mini vacation LOL. Just so over this place. :icon_rolleyes:
I'm freezing too, which doesn't help my mood! Anyone else constantly need to apply location to their hands this time of year? LOL


----------



## GMA100

I confess my dad is sick so I'm doing the early morning milkings. I don't like getting up early! And on top of that we had a call for a foster kid last night and said yes! But.....it didn't turn out. It was an older kid, who didn't want to be in foster care, parents abandoned the kid. The child went to a professional place that can give it counseling and the help it needs. We didn't find out we weren't getting the child till almost 11, so I stayed up till then and then had to get up early  I just finished my bag of Chocolate yesterday too, so I don't have anything to keep me going 


I NEED energy!!!


Hope your day goes nice @PoptartShop! We're having a slow day too, which is nice!! 


Oh, and look how big Annabelle has gotten! She's grown so much!!


----------



## Change

Rapper's teeth are done. He's out there munching like he's never chewed food before. I'd call that a worthwhile trip. He had some pretty serious sharp edges -enough to cause irritation to his tongue and cheek. He also had a bean the size of my index finger to the first knuckle prized out. OUCH! I'm glad I had that done while he was sedated. I don't know if I could have gotten that monster out!

And - just another beautiful day outside whilst I'm stuck inside (at home!) working. I wanna be outside with a saddle and a horse under me!


----------



## Knave

@TuyaGirl I definitely think it?s the studs! The colt I ride is a crypt, and I never knew how careful one has to be around mares. I have him under control, but I am learning that does not mean that everyone has their mares under control as well. Coming inches from getting your face kicked in teaches you that pretty quickly, but it doesn?t necessarily change anything excepting that it makes you more aware. 
@JCnGrace Everyone loves biscuits and gravy (well, all who?ve tried them lol)! It is nice that your husband is protecting you, but no one likes to be told what to do.


----------



## PoptartShop

@GMA100 omg how cute is Annabelle!!!!! Awww!!!! She is just the cutest thing!  I can't take it! LOL. 
Oh gosh, you must be exhausted after all that. :sad: I'm sorry it didn't work out, but maybe it was for the best. It sucks you didn't find out until late though, I know you were anticipating it!  Hang in there!! 
@Change aww I'm sure he feels so much better after that!  Same...I'd rather be on a horse, on a trail...but here I am in a freezing cold office. LOL, save me! :lol:


----------



## carshon

I confess I am sitting here and just numb. I have a 13 yr old dachshund that hurt her back. SHe was doing great and then all of the sudden just started yipping and looking at her hind end. And now her back legs are not moving at all. She was just lieing on her bed here in my office. I am at a loss and just heart broken because her tail is still wagging but she is trying to move around. She has been on a script from the vet for the last week. I am not ready for the last step. Keep my little dog Sophie in your thoughts.


----------



## Golden Horse

@GMA100 SQUEEE how cute is she? Sorry you are out of chocolate, that is never a good place to be.
@PoptartShop, don't envy you that task, mud, I remember mud, we went from drought to snow, missed out mud season, I am not unhappy, but it could of waited one more month before changing over.
@Change, sounds like a good job well done..there are times I am very glad I now have a mare, I keep baby wipes with my grooming kit and give the boobies and bits a freshen up every grooming. I'm amazed at what she can collect in a couple of days!

I confess I just whimped out of my lesson, it's only November and it is 10*F out there, and the wind chill is making it feel like -4*F I know in January that will be OK, but for today NO.....doesn't help that the drive way got attacked by blowing snow, not sure I would make it out anyway....but I'm still walking around in my sticky seat breeches, because they are comfortable.


----------



## JCnGrace

carshon said:


> I confess I am sitting here and just numb. I have a 13 yr old dachshund that hurt her back. SHe was doing great and then all of the sudden just started yipping and looking at her hind end. And now her back legs are not moving at all. She was just lieing on her bed here in my office. I am at a loss and just heart broken because her tail is still wagging but she is trying to move around. She has been on a script from the vet for the last week. I am not ready for the last step. Keep my little dog Sophie in your thoughts.


I am so sorry for you @carshon. Our animals always come to mean so much to us and it's horrible when something life threatening goes wrong. Certainly will keep both you and Sophie in my thoughts and hope for the best. Did your vet give you any idea on how long the meds would take to start seeing improvement?


----------



## Golden Horse

carshon said:


> I confess I am sitting here and just numb. I have a 13 yr old dachshund that hurt her back. SHe was doing great and then all of the sudden just started yipping and looking at her hind end. And now her back legs are not moving at all. She was just lieing on her bed here in my office. I am at a loss and just heart broken because her tail is still wagging but she is trying to move around. She has been on a script from the vet for the last week. I am not ready for the last step. Keep my little dog Sophie in your thoughts.


I didn't see this before, jingles to both of you...thinking of you Sophie.


----------



## GMA100

I'm so sorry, @carshon. I know this must be very hard to see her like this  I can't imagine 


Yes, @PoptartShop, I think it was for the best. They all will be heartbroken and emotional, but an older teen that may be suicidal isn't what my parents or any of us in the family could deal with right now. And it isn't the first time I've had to stay up late, so it isn't the end of the world! I just wish the child knew they had a family waiting for them, instead of having/wanting to go to a cold and professional place Sorry, I just get a bit emotional thinking about all those kids with no loving family  


It is NOT a good place to be with no chocolate, @Golden Horse! I could open the caramel chocolate, but I was wanting to save that for when my brothers girlfriend and her sister come for Thanksgiving and we were going to have a hen party with chocolate and such! Decisions need to be made! And isn't the piggy the cutest? We will be keeping her, so she won't be in the frying pan anytime soon :loveshower:


----------



## JCnGrace

Hi @TuyaGirl! Life tends to get in the way of forum time on occasion and that's ok, no need to catch up on old news. Sounds like Tuya needs a new next door neighbor. 


I'm glad to give you a chuckle @PoptartShop, it's a good way to start the day. 


Annabelle is such a cutie @GMA100. Have a very Happy Birthday tomorrow! I've been waiting until it got closer to the day to tell you that and was afraid I'd forget. Maybe you will get more chocolate, it's a life necessity you know. If I run out and need a fix I grab a bag of chocolate chips out of my baking supplies. LOL

@Change, all too often it seems like weekends = crappy weather and work days = nice weather. NOT FAIR to the working world, you guys need to form a union and get that rule changed. 

@Golden Horse, can't say as I blame you. If it gets that cold around here I don't go outside except to take care of the critters and then I have so many clothes on there's no way I'd be able to get on a horse without a crane lifting me up there.


----------



## PoptartShop

Oh no @carshon. I am so sorry you are going through this right now. Keeping little Sophie in my thoughts. Animals are like family to us. :sad: *hugs*
Seeing them like that is so hard. Jingles your way.  Keep us posted please.
@Golden Horse yeah, it's not fun! Especially since he has a thick fuzzy coat now, it's just ridiculous! Ugh. As for skipping out on the lesson, I don't really blame you. I'd do the same thing. :lol: Too cold! Plus it's not worth risking it with the snow.
@GMA100 I understand. It is definitely hard. :sad: But hopefully the counseling will point them in the right direction and help them. That would have been really difficult for your family to deal with too, I couldn't even imagine. 

I confess, I have TWO...yes, TWO...space heaters on in my office (not in the same outlet, don't worry). :lol: I have one blowing one direction, the other another direction.
One is a bigger one, it's like a cute little fireplace. :lol: I need all the warmth I can get in here, ugh!


----------



## twixy79

I confess I am having major anxiety about leaving my pets behind while I go on vacation. I have a pet sitter who will be staying at my house to care for the dogs, cats, fish, and lizards. My BO is more than capable of taking care of Duke and Loretta (that is what I pay her for.....) and my barn friend Michelle is going to go by and check on them and love on them when she gets out of work... But I am missing them already and I don't leave for another 3 days.....

I also confess that I have been paying more attention to Duke than Loretta. My time is not evenly divided between the two. Luckily, my husband spends more time with Loretta than Duke, so it all balances out. Duke is truly my horse and comes to me for EVERYTHING. My poor husband, Duke could care less about (unless he smells treats)


----------



## GMA100

Thank you! @JCnGrace! And I doubt I will get anymore Birthday chocolate, but it sure would be nice! 


I'm sure the counseling therapy will work, @PoptartShop, I've already seen it work miracles with a friends foster kids. 

Aww @twixy79, I feel so bad when I leave my animals behind! #1 reason why I rarely go places lol My dog sulks like she's seen a murder whenever I go places! And don't feel bad about liking one horse over the other. I was the same way, I don't think they notice!


----------



## twixy79

@GMA100 oh my one dog, my sidekick Thor knows that once the suitcases come out, Mommy is going somewhere. He has been sulking for 3 days already. He doesn't realize that we have a pet sitter staying with them at home, and he doesn't have to go to boarding. Last time he went to boarding he had such a miserable time it took him weeks to adjust back to home. He was constantly anxious that I was going to leave again which made his separation anxiety even worse.


----------



## GMA100

twixy79 said:


> @GMA100 oh my one dog, my sidekick Thor knows that once the suitcases come out, Mommy is going somewhere. He has been sulking for 3 days already. He doesn't realize that we have a pet sitter staying with them at home, and he doesn't have to go to boarding. Last time he went to boarding he had such a miserable time it took him weeks to adjust back to home. He was constantly anxious that I was going to leave again which made his separation anxiety even worse.


Poor little man! My dogs know that the more luggage we have, the longer we will be gone and will actually get more and more sulkier as we load more stuff up! It's crazy! Mine acts like a little baby when I come back and is so clingy! 


Here's a picture of her.


----------



## aubie

My confessions usually come when seeing something posted elsewhere. Was talking about libraries in another post and it dawned on me I got The 80 Dollar Champion last Christmas and here it is almost a year later and I am only on Chapter 6. It's not that it's not good or anything, I am just bad about that. 

So that's my confession, I am horrible at finishing books.

Just remembered on Christmas I got a signed copy of Gary Stevens book ( I get some racing stuff go figure) and haven't gotten all the way through it. And he is one of my favorites.


----------



## Amethyst12

I make my horse homemade treats every Friday... now he's getting a little overweight:neutral:.


----------



## Change

@carshon - I can't like your post, but I'll be sending healing thoughts and good wishes your way for Sophie!


----------



## JCnGrace

@twixy79, I worry about mine too when I go somewhere but 99.9% of the time things go just fine without me. 

@aubie, I have a hard time not finishing a book. Even if it's boring me to tears I always think it has to get better. It hardly ever does. LOL

@Amethyst12 you're going to have to find a low cal recipe for his treats.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@GMA100 Awww, Annabelle is such a cutie! Look at that sweet face on last picture! Glad she is doing great! And that you are keeping her  And your dog is so pretty! They sure do understand when we are about to leave.
@carshon sending healing thoughts for Sophie. I really do hope she improves. What does the vet say? Must be really hard for you to see her like that, after all they are part of the family 
@twixy79 I totally understand you. That's why I didn't go to the horse fair for the last couple years. That would mean spending 2 weeks without seeing my mare (I can only manage to go to the barn on weekends), and it's really hard on me. But don't worry, you got all planned and everything will be ok. And as a sidenote, even my cat, that is a cat, gets with the saddest look on his face when he sees me grab my handbag. Heck, my blind cat realizes when we are about to leave 
@PoptartShop and @GoldenHorse I don't envy you!! We are still not that cold (around 18 degrees celsius average) and I sure don't miss it. 'My' barn is located on a really cold / windy place, which makes things worst.
@Amethyst12 maybe you need to change the recipe
@JCnGrace Thanks, I know, but I really got attached to this thread, you know? So I get withdrawal symptoms when I cannot be around for a while, lol!!  

Now back to work, still so much to do, and yes, I really do think everyone is right, that the best thing was to keep the stallions away from my mare, but the only geldings (two) are on 24/7 pasture. For now it is what it is... *sigh*

Have a nice day everyone!!


----------



## GMA100

Lol @Amethyst12 that is a good problem to have, right? lol Just maybe cut down on all those calories! 
@aubie, HOW do you not finish a book?? I usually read my books in a day or so. I just can't live with not knowing what is going to happen. 


We miss you @TuyaGirl! My mare Misti will go nuts if there's a stallion around! She's been known to jump out of her pen and travel several miles to go visit her stallion friend. I miss that girl! Some mares are just crazy like that I guess! 






I confess I'm a bit sad looking at the pictures I got of Asher and I a year ago. He was such a sweetheart!


----------



## PoptartShop

@*twixy79* aw, I know it is hard to leave the pets. :sad: But you will be back, & they will be okay & happy to see you!  Hopefully she can send you pictures of them so you can see how they're doing!
@*aubie* maybe try reading a chapter each month? LOL I know, I still have some books I haven't finished. :lol:
@*GMA100* aw your dog is so cute! I love the pictures of you & Asher too. So cute. <3 
I know it's hard.  
@Amethyst12 hmmm yeah try changing it a bit? Make it a little healthier? I know they have some healthy recipes online.
@*TuyaGirl* I know it is what it is. :sad: It will hopefully get better though. I hope you get to ride this weekend. You need to get away from it all! 
Back to work for me too..ugh...is it 4:30 yet LOL

I confess, today's my FRIDAY! But I'm hoping my boss lets me leave early. It's pretty SLOW today so far...plus I wanna beat the darn holiday traffic. :icon_rolleyes: Ugh. Not looking forward to that.
Going to my aunt & uncle's/cousins tomorrow, will be nice bringing someone around the holidays for once too.  I'm excited.
Also one of my grandmoms is coming so that'll be nice. Haven't seen her in awhile. 
Can't wait to PIG OUT! :lol: :smile: No dieting this week haha.

I hope everyone has a great Thanksgiving if I don't get back on here (I do have to finish a lot of stuff before I leave) today.

I'm hoping to ride Mr. Camden this weekend & talk about a FUTURE adoption (wouldn't be for at least a year)...we will see what happens lol. Fingers crossed.


----------



## PoptartShop

Accidental double post. Darn. :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## Tazzie

I know I'm going to miss a lot of people, but I promise I read everything! Just been a bit nutso lately.

@carshon, Sophie is in my thoughts. Please keep us posted :sad:

@TuyaGirl, she definitely needs new neighbors. That sounds dangerous and she could really get hurt!

@PoptartShop, fingers crossed Camden can one day become yours!

Today is also my Friday! I had a text first thing this morning saying not to do too much, and leave as early as I can. My experiment will be finished around 10:40, and just have to wait on packages to get here so I can put them away. Then I can go home!

This past Saturday Nick wet vacuumed the carpets. We also rearranged our living room, woohoo! It looks SO much bigger!

We also brought Izzie to see the chiro vet. He was happy to hear the update on our riding even though we still had some issues with swapping. It was evident it was decreasing dramatically. He adjusted a couple of spots that were out, and then checked her acupressure spots. He checks for ulcers and EPM as he's going too just to cover all the bases. The left hip was next to no reaction, which made sense as cantering right she's happier, and swaps to the right lead in the back going left. Right hip had some, but a dramatic decrease from last time. So he felt comfortable letting her have more rest and not doing another round of acupuncture. He also refused to take payment as he said he was the one who wanted to check her :lol: man is amazing. We will be riding her tomorrow morning to get a feel for how it's going 

I also had a model painted to look like her. I originally went with a different artist three years ago, but all I had were excuses and no model to show for it. So finally I just asked for my refund. I did get it, thankfully. This girl received the model on October 30th. She changed the button braids to a running braid, and did a sex change on the model :lol: I had it this past Monday (so November 20th). To say I'm in total love would be an understatement :lol:

Sorry for the flood of pictures :lol: if you click the pictures they get bigger. The last one you can't really see the model in the picture until it's enlarged.

My pony is getting fat haha! I told my BO to cut her grain a bit.

























The model:

















Her current place of honor:









And my new view :lol: it was Nick's idea to put the curio cabinet there. It was originally in a corner, but he wanted it moved. I didn't see a need to argue :lol:


----------



## TuyaGirl

@GMA100 Aww thanks!! Beautiful pictures, you and Asher really had a great bond, so that's a shame  I understand how much you miss him. At least you know he is in a good home and getting great care. Go and eat some chocolate 
@PoptartShop yeah, I wish this was my Friday, but no Thanksgiving tradition around here... I hope you have loads of fun and relaxation as well. We do need it, so it sounds!! And of course that I, and I bet all of us, are rooting for you (googled this one, lol!) and Camdem. I will be so happy for you!! 
@Tazzie I've been missing for a while too  Life gets in the way... I hope sweet Izzie is wonderful for you tomorrow when you ride. And the chiro vet sounds like an amazing person with a big heart. I love the model, and that little corner of your house. Very cozy and equestrian!!

Happy Thanksgiving to all the ones that won't come back in until after it!! (I don't have it, ugh...)


----------



## JCnGrace

Love the pictures @GMA100 and @Tazzie.

Everyone have a Happy Thanksgiving! gobble gobble


----------



## PoptartShop

@*Tazzie* I LOVE the model. So amazing how detailed it is, it matches Izzie perfectly. I love it. So beautiful!
I am glad she's doing better, I hope you have a great ride tomorrow morning too.  As for the chiro vet, can he come to MD?! LOL that is so nice of him! I love nice people like that. Good to know there are still kind souls.
Rearranging is SO fun. A lot of work, but it really opens the space! Looks really nice. Izzie is so cute, even with a little belly :lol:
@*TuyaGirl* aw, you guys have really cool parades though! I'd take them over Thanksgiving any day. LOL. :lol: Thank you!!  Yes yes root for me! :lol:

I confess, my boss still hasn't approved the payroll yet, so I can't run it just yet...he needs to soon. Trying to get stuff done! :icon_rolleyes:
Happy Thanksgiving again everyone!!


----------



## cbar

Well, I have just spent the better part of my morning catching up on this thread! I have not been too busy, but just haven't felt like being on the Internet I guess. 
@carshon, please let us know how Sophie is doing. I really hope the vet can help her! It is the worst when our pets are in pain. 
@GMA100 - that piggie is SO adorable. I wants! LOL. I think I read that it is your birthday today? If so, Happy Birthday!! And get yourself some more chocolate! I am bad and will succumb to eating chocolate chips if I have a craving. 
@PoptartShop - that would be awesome if you could eventually adopt Camden. I honestly LOL'd when I saw the pic of him covered in mud. What a goof! 
@Tazzie - beautiful model of Izzie - and great news that she is improving. Your chiro sounds like an awesome guy. I don't think there is a soul around her who would do anything for free these days. 
@Change and @Zexious - you ladies sound extremely talented!! I don't know anyone who has published before!! That is amazing!

I know I am missing tons...and I apologize. I was thinking of my reply, but got distracted by work....these things happen! 

Nothing too much new with me. Amber & I did our first dressage group lesson on the weekend. I was a little nervous, but she was very good. She was spooky, but considering all the things that were going on - they are building a mezzanine at one end of the arena - so lots of noise and spookiness going on at that end. Even the horses who are ridden in there daily are spooky. The ice & snow was also falling off the roof of the arena which was making a lot of noise. AND it was her first group lesson. We survived and I am looking forward to this weekend. 

I also bundled up and decided to go running outside yesterday. It was -16celsius with a fairly decent wind chill. I am trying to wean myself off my treadmill and essentially stop being such a wuss about running outside.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

@aubie time was I wouldn't understand at all about not finishing a book. But I have a couple I have started and not finished, good ones too. But if I cant get into a story in the first two pages I will normally scrap it, they never get better.
@carshon sending healing thoughts for Sophie
@Tazzie if you are going into winter I don't think she is too fat
@GMA100 never too many pics!

Ride Sonny for the second time today. DS will give me dressage lessons! That sounds posh, given that the lessons are basic first step manners! No beach today.


----------



## 6gun Kid

It took me the better part of a decade to finish Undaunted Courage, surprising since it is over one of my favorite topics. But it was so dry! I finally put it next to the toilet, and it was potty reading. A page or 2 at a time, for a long time. But, I did finish that sucker! Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## GMA100

Thanks for the Birthday wishes guys! We're busy making pies for tomorrow right now! 

@cbar, we have a lot of piggies right now! Like 3 litters! I only carry Annabelle around, though!


Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Tazzie

@TuyaGirl, yeah, it happens. Work has kept me just busy enough that I could read, but responding was impossible. I had a quiet day today though! Possibly postponing my ride until the weekend though :/ he is definitely WONDERFUL. The best! And it's not a corner anymore :lol: it's a good chunk of our wall, smack dab in the middle of the living room. Originally it was the corner, but Nick pushed to move it to the middle. I was NOT about to argue!
@PoptartShop, I know! I LOVE it! Goodness, I was impressed with it. Ride may be postponed till the weekend though :/ and yes! It was a shock. Always amazes me that there are still people out there like that! And I did enjoy the rearranging  looks SO much nicer! And kids have more room to play now 
@cbar, thank you! And yeah, I'm relieved she's improving. I know! I was shocked! I need to make him some Christmas cookies or something. He's seen us after hours and didn't charge extra (and REFUSED to accept more when I tried to push), but this was just shocking. I almost hugged him :lol: I will cry the day he retires. I'm glad the clinic went well! And life definitely has a habit of getting in the way! Good luck with the running!
@ShirtHotTeez, I definitely don't have an issue with her putting on a layer of chub for the winter, but she very quickly will get cresty if I don't careful adjust her diet. At the rate she gained the chunk, her grain needed to be backed off immediately. She's never had an issue with founder or being IR, but I'm VERY careful with it. Only once did she get scary cresty, and since then we've been super careful with adjusting her diet as needed. This is her first winter on her new grain, and I was slightly worried it wouldn't be enough (she's getting less than a third of what she was getting on a different grain, volume wise), but clearly it's better stuff (it is; I worked with multiple equine nutritionists). I just have to be VERY careful. I have no issue with a bit of chunk for winter though :lol: especially since she's unblanketed.

Well, I'm voluntarily postponing my riding until the weekend. Kaleb has had a stomach bug all day, and while he's MUCH better now (it was a 24 hour thing, started last night) I don't think it'd be good to drag him out the day after being sick to wait on mommy while she rides. That and who knows if my daughter will get it. So either Saturday or Sunday I'll get a ride in. I don't normally ride in the winter anyway, just grab a ride when I can.

I had to cancel girls night though since Kaleb is sick  my sister in law is pregnant, and I didn't want to make her miserable or get my nieces sick. I'm bummed, but that's life. I'm just hoping we can celebrate Thanksgiving still....

Also, Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## Zexious

@cbar - You're very sweet, but it's really not that big of an accomplishment. You just have to convince someone you have something to say worth hearing, and you're good to go!
Aside from the spookiness (which I'm sure will clear itself up in no time), it sounds like you had a great lesson! Enjoy your run! (For what it's worth, back when I could run I preferred [email protected] running to the treadmill, just because of the weird bouncy feeling I get when I get off)
@Tazzie - I hope Kaleb gets to feeling better soon!
That's a bummer about lady's night... Were you able to reschedule?
@GMA100 - Happy Thanksgiving! <3

@6gun guy - Haha! Your post made my day <3
I hope all is well!
@ShirtHotTeez - Excited to hear how your lessons go 
@PoptartShop - Dx Ugh! Bosses can be such a bother v.v
Happy Thanksgiving, lovely! <3
@JCnGrace - Gobble gobble !

I confess a took a few days off from HF, but I'm back <3
I hope everyone has a safe and happy holiday!


----------



## Tazzie

@Zexious, girls night is still on, just without me and no longer at my house. They moved it to my sister in law's house. Pretty bummed really. Watching Hallmark (shocking, right?) until it's acceptable to go to bed. Hopefully soon. Kaleb is running around like nothing was ever wrong, so there is that. Hoping Syd stays feeling well... and I totally understand about taking a break!


----------



## JCnGrace

Cake is made for tomorrow and I confess that I might have missed scraping a smidge of icing from the pan so that I could lick the spoon more than once. LOL

Saw and caught tiger kitty today. I think the orange one is gone and it's getting lonely so was willing to be coaxed out of its hiding place. Cutie! Maybe long haired but at least will end up with medium. Didn't think to look if it was a boy or girl and I should have because my sister is willing to take a female kitten and we're going to her house tomorrow.

TJ IS A MESS! He looks like he has no forelock because what little he has is in a burr bun between his ears. Not sure I can get them out with only one hand and since he's forelock challenged I hate just combing them out and taking hair along with the burrs. Might have to do some pondering and try to think outside the box on this one because burrs in manes and tails drives me nuts. Plus keeping them off these braces will be a challenge to work out too. Hmmm... @Tazzie I think you probably live the closest to me, have you ever considered being a door to door groom? LOL, just kidding.


----------



## Tazzie

@JCnGrace, if I were just a bit closer to you I would in a heartbeat! Or if I didn't have Thanksgiving festivities today haha! I'd guess you to be at least an hour and a half from me? We are an hour from Perfect North slopes, so not sure if that shows you that I'm closer or further from you haha!

I confess, the cold Kaleb gave me is strangling me... ugh! But watching the Macy's Thanksgiving Day Parade. One of my younger cousins is playing in the parade. We have to leave around 11:30 though, so not sure I'll get to watch the whole thing :/


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Happy thanksgiving to all my American counterparts! Have a good day


----------



## Zexious

@Tazzie - No! I was hoping you wouldn't get it D;
Curl up with some Macy's Thanksgiving Day Parade, and maybe a little Hallmark after? 
@Rainaisabelle - I hope you have a wonderful day! Any fun plans? (8

I confess that I'm now starting to stress out about Christmas shopping. I just want so badly to make people happy, and to pick out the perfect thing D;


----------



## cbar

@Tazzie, I hope you aren't getting sick!! 
@JCnGrace, I would come groom your horses, but I'm afraid I'm nowhere near where you are  
@Zexious, I hear ya on the Christmas shopping. I always get a little stressed this time of year trying to find the perfect gift for everyone. I also hate when the malls get ridiculously busy so I like to try to get my shopping done early. So far that isn't happening. 

Woke up this morning to much warmer temps. Although it is nice when it is warm I kind of wish it wouldn't get THIS warm. I mean, it was -16 the other day and today is supposed to be +10. We have snow, so now it is melting and it is getting super sloppy & icy out there. I don't see a chinook arch out there, but it is quite windy and warm....

Happy Thanksgiving to all of our American friends!!


----------



## Tazzie

@Zexious, I've known I was getting his cold. He first had a cold and then a stomach bug. Joys of a babysitter with school age kids. Such is life! I don't normally watch the parade, but this year my cousin is in it. I FINALLY saw a snippet of their band just before the commercial. I may have screamed :lol: we have Thanksgiving at Nick's grandma and grandpa, so no Hallmark for a bit. We probably won't stay long there though since we all have a cold or what have you. I hear ya on Christmas shopping though! My kids will have a LIGHT gift amount as we are taking them to Disney in March :lol:
@cbar, I've been getting a cold :/ lucky me. Oh well; hopefully I can get over it soon. Good luck with the weather!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Zexious said:


> @Tazzie - No! I was hoping you wouldn't get it D;
> Curl up with some Macy's Thanksgiving Day Parade, and maybe a little Hallmark after?
> 
> @Rainaisabelle - I hope you have a wonderful day! Any fun plans? (8
> 
> I confess that I'm now starting to stress out about Christmas shopping. I just want so badly to make people happy, and to pick out the perfect thing D;


It’s just a normal day for us aussies but I’m on night shift at the moment so I’m going to go home and have a sleep!


----------



## Caledonian

I’ve very organised friends who do some of the Christmas shopping in January and the rest over the summer. They usually announce that they’ve everything ready by the autumn. 

I’m a last-minute rush kind of person. :grin:

Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## JCnGrace

I confess that I haven't had an empty spot in my stomach since shortly after 12:00 p.m. Everything was too good to pass up. We played card games in the afternoon and I didn't win a one (which is ok). 

Thankfully the only Christmas gift I have to buy is for my mother and I still struggle with an idea for just that one gift. LOL The grandkids would rather have money so theirs is easy.


----------



## gingerscout

I spent the day with in laws.. is it too early to say Bah Humbug already?


----------



## TuyaGirl

@cbar once I was riding my beloved Katie (not my horse, a friends') inside the arena and although she was what you could define as a bombproof horse, she gave me the feeling of cantering backwards when she spooked at some employees moving colorful puff sofas above their heads. I just saw her head come high and then straight backwards we went, like a bullet. So Amber did pretty well I guess, lol! 
@Tazzie I hope you all get well soon!! Those nasty viruses are really bad... And so cool that you are taking your kids to Disney, they sure will love it!! 
@JCnGrace I will groom your horses!! Just give me 5 minutes to cross the Atlantic Ocean, lol!! 


To all mentioning Christmas shopping, well I called it a quit long time ago. I got stressed and worried that people would not enjoy my gift to them (ah, the joy of being insecure and negative), so now the only ones I get gifts for is BO and parents. Plus the budget tight 

It's warm in here as well, TOO warm I would say, but it's been raining which is so good! Lots of mud await at the barn but heck, we sure needed it. Some villages are already being supplemented with water that comes in trucks, yeah, it's just this bad 

Not much to confess, so I wish everyone a nice weekend!!


----------



## Caledonian

@*TuyaGirl* - I’ve three inches of snow: can I have some of your weather? I’ll come and groom yours if you’re going to JCnGrace :grin:

When it comes to Christmas shopping I’ve cut back to a couple of very close friends and only small things. I’m drawing something for my closest friend and she’s making something for me. I’ve also cut back on Christmas cards; everyone at work exchanges as does the neighbours in my current and my previous parents’ area. It was getting too much. 

Naively, I went to the supermarket this morning thinking that Black Friday wouldn’t affect here given that it’s not really our tradition and everyone was saying that they’re not interested. I’m surprised I got out with my life. The poor girl at the checkout was at the end of her tether. I don’t understand how people enjoy that sort of shopping.


----------



## Zexious

@cbar - Ughhhh, I hear you about the high temps D; I was surprised how low it got for us yesterday, but right about now I'm definitely missing the Colorado winters.
@Tazzie - Disneyland! How exciting! Can I come? ;D
@Caledonian - I really envy people who are skilled enough to make a gift; it's such a wonderful, personal gesture. 
I like to joke that I'm a 'jack of all trades, master of none' kind of person. I can do just about every craft, but only at a novice level, which doesn't leave me with any finished product worthy of gift giving. So, shopping it is xD

I confess I too went out on Black 'Friday' last night.
What. A. Nightmare. 
Both my mother and Boyfriend were hoping to score some doorbuster tv deals. Our first stop was Best Buy, and it was anxiety inducing. Large groups of people don't generally bother me but this was too much. It was wall to wall people, half of whom were carting huge tvs and other electronics, and the isle ways had been cut in half to accommodate the extra merchandise Best Buy was expecting to move. We arrived about a half an hour too late, and neither one got the tv they were hoping for, so we went to Target which was much less hectic.
I did a little Christmas shopping--Boyfriend and I have a tradition where on Christmas Eve we give each other boxes filled with treats, a new set of pajamas, and a new movie so we can spend the night curled up with junk food and some good films. 
So I scored a movie for $5, bought some wrapping paper, and some shirts for him. Was it worth going out on the earliest part of Black Friday? Probably not, but I got some ok deals on the few little things I picked up!


----------



## 6gun Kid

Zexious said:


> I confess I too went out on Black 'Friday' last night.
> What. A. Nightmare.
> --Boyfriend and I have a tradition where on Christmas Eve we give each other boxes filled with treats, a new set of pajamas, and a new movie so we can spend the night curled up with junk food and some good films.


 I would rather taze myself in the junk, than go out on Black Friday! I do like y'alls tradition though.


----------



## Caledonian

@*Zexious* - Thanks, my mum started me drawing when I was little and encouraged me to draw everything I saw. Oddly they all turned out looking like horses. I don’t find it as easy as I used to as I don’t have the time to practice. 

I’ve always envied people who can write. I really struggle with it. Whether it was creative writing at school or reports at work. I’ve often wondered how people can create an entirely new world, keeping track of all the interwoven strands. Now that’s talent (and a lot of patience).


----------



## Tazzie

@TuyaGirl, no joke. Tired of feeling run down. As of now Nick and Kaleb have had the stomach bug. I just have the cold, and Syd seems ok aside from a mild cough. Sucks it's while we have a four day weekend, but least we aren't at work? Hoping Syd and I don't get the stomach bug. So far I feel fine in that department, and didn't mess with Kaleb while he had it (I don't have the stomach for it; Nick handles that 100%). And we are super excited about it! I know they will be pumped!
@Zexious, Disney World :wink: the one in Florida, not California. But sure :lol: you can join haha! And I didn't go Black Friday shopping this year. I will when I'm with my mom, but not alone. I love your tradition! We do something similar for the kids. They get new PJ's, popcorn, hot chocolate, and a book (sometimes a movie) and we enjoy Christmas Eve in our jammies 

Nick is putting the lights on the house, woohoo! We'll get our tree at a later date as we always get a real tree. Going to grab lunch and then go ride Izzie. We will be braving some of the stores to grab some stuff that is needed for the stall as well as our dog's glucosamine. Wasn't aware she was almost out. It's a beautiful day out, so everyone should be ok to hang out while I ride  it's upper 50's here today!


----------



## 6gun Kid

I confess my wife and I hosted Thanksgiving in our home this year and it was awesome! The best part everyone has gone home, and my Dad left behind the better part of a bottle of Haig and Haig Dimple Pinch, that I am enjoying as I type!


----------



## JCnGrace

Thanks for wanting to help groom you all even though you live too far away to make it feasible. Turns out I can do a pretty job of it one handed. Got about half of them out today before Gamble decided he was jealous and gave TJ the glare to surrender his spot. Tomorrow I'll leave Gamble locked in his stall until I can get finished. 

@6gun Kid, I've never heard of Haig and Haig Dimple Pinch but it sounds interesting. If I drank enough of it I might go in search of Mario Lopez because he's got some dimples worth pinching! LOL


----------



## cbar

Hope those folks who had Thanksgiving had a great time and enjoyed some good eats!
@Zexious you are nuts for going Black Friday shopping. Black Friday is something that a lot of Canadian retailers have adopted as well. I had to go to Costco after work today for beer & fruit and totally forgot about Black Friday. What a gong show!! And it's not like Costco even really has Black Friday sales! I am not a violent person, but shopping in Costco when its busy sure brings out the worst!!! 


That is also a lovely tradition you & your b/f have. Same with you @Tazzie - things like that are so awesome and I'm sure your kids always look forward to that! 

@TuyaGirl, I'm glad you are getting some rain. Sounds like you have had some pretty bad drought conditions over there all summer. 


That's awesome @Caledonian that you make your own gifts. I really wish I was creative enough to do that. But my homemade gift would probably end up being a popsicle stick wrapped in tinfoil or something...LOL. 


Well, it has been a long day. In Calgary for work, then Costco...got home around 7:30 and had to do chores still. Now it's a glass of wine and ichiban noodles for dinner. Good night all!!


----------



## Golden Horse

Wishing good vibes to anyone struggling with viruses...went for my flu shot today, hoping maybe to stave of catching something while flying across the Atlantic for Christmas...now to start upping the vitamin C, and maybe adding zinc.....good grief, already take B12, and Vitamin D as per Docs orders, I have Pernicous Anemia and we are trying to get the level of B12 up again.

Disney World, Ah, warmth and FUN....would love to head south right now.

I confess I have a new project









Manage to take it out for a small walk in had tonight....might try some more complicated movements tomorrow...who made the eyes of needles so small!


----------



## Zexious

@cbar - xD Gong show! That's the perfect way to describe it, holy heck.
I hope you enjoyed your noodles! Yum!
@Tazzie - Sorry :/
After countless trips to both the Florida and California locations, they're pretty interchangeable in my mind. Since I grew up not far from Disney"Land", it's my default, I guess. Boyfriend is always quick to remind me that NO THEY ARE NOT THE SAME, which is ironic since he's only been to one xD #awkward
@Caledonian - Singing is another talent I wish I were blessed with!
Instead, I sound like a strangled cat. I'll stick to instruments, I guess D;
@Golden Horse - Have fun with your new purchase! 
@JCnGrace - Add me to your growing list of nationwide grooms 
@6gun Kid - Save a glass for me! 

I confess that I was hoping to go back to sleep after there wasn't any work to do at 5:00, but now I can't Dx First world problems, haha!
I hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## JCnGrace

@Golden Horse, sewing is another of the many talents that bypassed me. I hear ya about needle eyes. I have a handy dandy little wire thingie you stick through the eye then it will pull the thread through it but you still have to be able to hit the hole. Takes me several tries. LOL 

@Zexious, thanks! If everyone came at the same time the herd would be spit polished in no time! And then every last one of them would go out and find a nice bare spot to roll in within 5 minutes of turning them back out. They're ingrates! LOL


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582

Sorry I've been MIA you guys, really busy!

Hope you all had a good Thanksgiv8ng, I know I did.

Had a funny/cute moment today. Had to show a 17.2-18h draft horse how to get across a 1 foot wide trench lol

She didn't believe she could do it until I "trotted " over to it and hopped across. It was quite humorous because she would walk along it with her nose to the ground, trying to figure it out XD


----------



## JCnGrace

I confess that I watched all the Twilight movies back to back today. I've wanted to do that since the last movie came out although I snoozed a lot during the second one which is my least favorite book and movie in the series. I don't think I've ever sat in front of a TV that many hours in a row before.


----------



## JCnGrace

BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 said:


> Sorry I've been MIA you guys, really busy!
> 
> Hope you all had a good Thanksgiv8ng, I know I did.
> 
> Had a funny/cute moment today. Had to show a 17.2-18h draft horse how to get across a 1 foot wide trench lol
> 
> She didn't believe she could do it until I "trotted " over to it and hopped across. It was quite humorous because she would walk along it with her nose to the ground, trying to figure it out XD


JC did the exact same thing with the white line the first couple of times we crossed the road. LOL


----------



## blue eyed pony

I have never had a worse show day in my life.

IN. MY. LIFE.

Get to the barn to pick up the horses and the fat buckskin wouldn't load. Got her on and Ikora went STRAIGHT on without hesitation.

Drive two hours up and down hills with some quite frankly scary traffic (seriously, it's like people forget how to drive the moment a horse float [trailer] is involved...), with Ikora getting less and less impressed with the hills. At some point she destroyed a bell boot. No big deal, shoe was still on.

Get to the grounds and she's stressy and upset because of course she is, it's her first show, first outing since coming off the racetrack. But she kept all four feet on the ground, so I'm overall pretty pleased with her in all honesty.

But the QUIET ONE, the fat buckskin who'd been shown successfully and happily before, was in a REAL MOOD. So we put a red ribbon in her tail and kept her away from people as much as possible, but there was nowhere for anyone to stand except right at the arena gate, and she has never been more badly behaved. Oh my god. That pony was a nightmare. Pulled like a steam train, wouldn't stand still, reared... still pulled a win in her class and then a ribbon in the champion workout but she kicked the winner after the class because we COULD NOT GET THROUGH the crowd safely. Not one person moved. We had to weave between other horses, and she'd had enough and belted the poor little gelding who'd won champion unregistered pony. 

So those ribbons... very much not deserved.

Then went in for Ikora's first class (any registered breed not specified in the program, she's a tb and there wasn't a tb class...) and she couldn't stand still either, but you know, ottb, you expect that. Did the workout. Ikora's behaviour was far better than one of the other three in the class but we didn't pin and they did because she has scars and the other mare didn't. Which is showing, so, you know. That was fine.

Left the arena. Mum continued picking at me, telling me everything she thought I'd done wrong (her in her infinite wisdom of exactly one show 30 years ago) so I walked off, taking Ikora with me. Guess who followed?! AND swore at me when I told her to leave me alone?

Yeah.

Scratched from the ott class and went home because by that point I was just DONE.

Got back to the barn to find Ikora had pulled a shoe on the float on the way home, and then stood on the toe clip. Farrier scheduled for Tuesday evening to put the blasted thing back on. Farm owner comes up and says we need to have a talk, Mum turns to me and accuses me of not paying board. EXCUSE ME? Excuse the heck out of me! Then she swore at me when I told her I found that question offensive.

Turns out farm owner is selling up, and when the property sells, we'll need to find a new farm. RIGHT when I found a place that suits my horse.

Not a good day. And then I spent all of today sick from the stress of it all (delayed reaction, yaaaay). And I'm working tomorrow.

Photo of the naughty little turdface. Naturally, my mother demanded I take photos of her pony while holding my _extremely stressed_ thoroughbred, but she wouldnt take photos of Ikora, so I didn't even get any nice photos out of the whole ordeal.

I confess I don't want to show again after that.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

@blue eyed pony sorry it was such an awful day for you. But hey, Ikora did ok! First outing since coming off the track and she only fidgeted? Shame you didn't do the other class, but if you were that stressed it was probably a good call. I hope when you feel calmer you will consider giving it another go. Maybe if you can take Ikora on her own with just you and maybe someone you trust to help as an extra pair of hands. That way you don't have other disasters stressing and distracting you.


----------



## blue eyed pony

@ShirtHotTeez Ikora did great, other than pulling her shoe. I straight up told mum I won't be presenting her pony at shows anymore, because if she's going to have a negative opinion on everything I do, I don't understand why she'd even ask.

Not to mention she then continued at me when it wasn't even her horse. 

I might tentatively be considering a dressage day (just prep and maybe prelim, nothing that's a big deal) early in next year's season, but I'll ONLY be taking Ikora, and Mum isn't going. And dressage is very different to showing. I'm also tentatively aiming for a showjumping day in the middle of the season - I figure my baby tb who is currently doing raised trot/canter poles and is intended to move on to crossrails soon should be ready for maybe 2' by then.


----------



## JCnGrace

@blue eyed pony, couldn't like your post because it was about a bad day but I do like the picture of "turdface".


----------



## Zexious

@JCnGrace - Of course they would xD Rolling is the bane of every groomer's existence xD
How was watching the Twilight films through again? Nostalgic? 
@blue eyed pony - I know it's no consolation, but that buckskin is adorable <3 I wish we could have seen Ikora, though.
I'm sorry you had such a bad show day. We all have them, but I know that doesn't make it any better. Maybe switching gears (and going alone?) will make the whole process a little more positive? ):
@BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 - Welcome back ! Glad to hear you had a great Thanksgiving. Aren't horses funny? Sometimes they just need someone to prove that the one foot wide ditch won't swallow them whole xD

I confess that I /finally/ got transportation for my new car figured out and paid for. It'll be here on the fourth, hurray!!


----------



## Caledonian

@*Tazzie* – Sorry to hear that you’re feeling rundown; hope you and your family feel better soon especially if you’re going on holiday. I know how you feel, I’m on my second head cold /bug in a month and everything’s taking twice as long to do. So far, I’ve kept it away from my family but that won’t last. 

@*Golden Horse* – I turned down the flu jag for the last few years but my family still had it though. 

My sewing machine is in the attic and has been for years. I’d planned to make blouses and skirts but the only things I made were a pair of Yorkshire boots for a mare who was overreaching high on her fetlocks. 

@*JCnGrace* - I didn’t make it through the first Twilight movie and avoided the rest. I’ve been told that the books are a lot better. 

@*Zexious* I’d love to be able to play an instrument. I’ve tried the guitar, chanter and lap harp but I know it’s due to a lack of patience and focus. 

@*cbar* - Strangely my close family prefer to exchange presents that they’ve told everyone they need or just money; it’s only with this friend that I do the gift thing with.


----------



## JCnGrace

@*Zexious* , I don't know about nostalgic because I've seen each movie way too many times. LOL They are on my list of movies I can watch over and over again.

Glad you're gonna have wheels and be free to come and go as you please again!

@*Cale*donian, strangely enough I think the Twilight movies do justice to the books. They follow them very closely, which is rare, so if you don't like the movie you probably won't like the book.


----------



## JCnGrace

I confess that EVERY time I tag Caledonian I spell it Calendonian. Don't know why I can't quit doing that. I go back and edit but it still only wants to pick up Cale.


----------



## Daffodil2018

@*TuyaGirl* : I only do it on-line, much easier and the deals are still good. @JCnGrace: The Twilight movies are the best for coping with jet lag. That's the only time that I can watch them back to back.

My confession: I am avoiding the endless divorce paperwork and my homework by browsing this site. I am going to regret this tomorrow, horse or no horse.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

JCnGrace said:


> I confess that EVERY time I tag Caledonian I spell it Calendonian. Don't know why I can't quit doing that. I go back and edit but it still only wants to pick up Cale.


copy and paste. gets it right every time


----------



## TuyaGirl

@Golden Horse So now you can fix the blankets your horse decides to destroy 
@Caledonian I would not mind you coming here, Tuya was fairly dirty last weekend 
@BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 Hi!! I guess not all that uncommon, some horses do check the ground they are stepping by taking a close look. I told in another thread that I just hate when I am cantering on the beach next to the shore and Tuya decides to make a sudden break to analyze the depth of the water that is draining from the sand into the ocean. She always puts her nose into it, lol! 
@blue eyed pony I could not like your post as well, but yeah, cute horsie. I am sorry that you had such a bad experience for your first show, but hey, I guess your horse did great. Next time you should try and go alone maybe? Or with someone else? All the negativity must have been hard on you, I understand. And I also do hope you find a new boarding place soon, fingers crossed!!

I hope you all had a really nice Thanksgiving!! We do not have it in here as I mentioned, but we adopted the Black Friday. Which I stayed away from, lol!
The temperatures dropped a lot, and as expected all was wet and slippery, so Tuya had no permission to come out on Saturday. BO just knows how not graceful she is, ahah 
Sunday happened an awkward thing. BO's son was getting one of his stallions all pampered to take some pictures and a video to send to a possible buyer. The stallion that almost impaled himself actually. So all was good, I was waiting for him to make the liberty video to take Tuya out, and saw the whole thing. The arena has a part where about 1/2 year ago a horse ripped off the whole fencing area (tied by a non horse person, horse was ok), and as we are moving soon to BO's new stables he didn't worry to get it fixed, as the property was about to be sold by then. He has 3 coloured thick ropes the same hight as the rest of the fencing there. Pretty high actually. Well that little horse went for it, and jumped out of the arena. Almost cleared the jump actually, just a small trip on landing  Then ran as hell to the mare's pasture, breaking the electric fence without hesitation. BO's son just stood there, recording it, lol!! He had no reaction because no one was expecting that. He only came to himself when I shouted at him to not just stand there recording and pick the darn horse  Not much damage done, but a lot of broken fences. I am glad Tuya was not out or he could have broken into her paddock and then he would get hurt because my old lady would have kicked his face off!! 
I could not see the video yet because phone ran out of battery, but I am looking forward to  I spent the rest of the morning telling him to advertise the horse as a jumper prospect. Man the horse had wings on his feet!! 

Appart from that my old gal is ok and had her pasture time after the incident.

That's all for now, back to work, ugh... Happy Monday!


----------



## Zexious

@Caledonian - In my childhood and teenage years (as though that were so long ago xD) I played the violin, the guitar, and the piano. But it's been a long time, and I think it would take a lot of practice for me to produce anything worth listening to. I wouldn't mind picking up any of them again, though!
@JCnGrace - I'm always afraid I'll mistag someone, so I feel your pain xD What always gets me is how the website is able to pick up spaces in a username.
And thank you! I'm very excited!
I think you had asked a few days ago when I took a little break, and I forgot to answer: no, this accident wasn't the root of my injuries. The car accident happened a month and a half ago and, shockingly, no one was hurt. My "accident accident" happened four years ago now, and was because I fell off a third story balcony (somewhere between 30-40 feet) onto concrete. I actually made a thread about it here when it happened--it included pictures, if you ever want to see xD
@TuyaGirl - What a story! I'm glad to hear all horses involved weren't hurt.
Gator hopped out of an arena once during turnout. I wasn't there, but the barn staff told me he cleared the outdoor arena's fence in perfect form, and just went back to his stall. It must have been lunchtime xD
@Daffodil2018 - Yikes, neither of those things sound fun </3 I don't blame you for hanging out on the site instead! 

I confess that I need to shower and start my day, but I've been incredibly lazy xD


----------



## Change

I survived our annual trip to Florida with only a spasming neck from the 8 hour drive. :-S

We did have a good time on Thurs and Friday though. Got to see my baby granddaughter (and her mom and dad) which is always fun. Ate too much on Thursday and just enough rolled ice cream on Friday. Even played tickle tag in the ice cream parlour parking lot!!

Saturday, as we were getting ready for the drive home, my son's phone rings:
Neighbor: "Two of your horses are loose."
Son: "@#$! We're in Florida! Can you try to catch them and put them up?"
Neighbor: "Yeah. I will. Just wanted to let you know."
Son: "Which two?"
Neighbor: "The buckskin and the paint." Hold on a minute.... paint is in a hard corral. How'd he get out?
Son: "Cally should be easy, but the paint might try to run. Let me know if you have problems."
Neighbor: "I'll call ya back in a few."

30 minutes later the phone rings again-
Neighbor: "Okay. Horses are up. Cally popped the lower line on the electric gate. I restrung it."
Son: Any problems with the other? How'd he get out?"
Neighbor: "No problem at all - he followed Cally. And he somehow got the gate off it's hinges. I strung it back up til you can get home to fix it."
Son: "Thanks, Man - you are the BEST!" Me, in background: "Oh, thankyouthankyouthankyou!" and "next time we bring the damned horses!"

Okay. So how does a horse figure out how to lift a porta-pen gate off it's hinges when it is chained shut? ARRGH!
@cbar and @Caledonian - the world-building part of story writing is my favorite part! Weaving the various parts of stories together is a bit trickier, especially when everyone/everything has to occur in time for it to tie in to other parts of the story... and support the ending. The hardest part for me is sticking to it (for novel length work) as I always get distracted by the next new shiny idea. ;-) Which is why I only have short story credits ... none of the novels are done yet!


----------



## JCnGrace

@*Daffodil2018* , divorce papers + homework do not make for an enjoyable time. Hope you can get through both without too much stress.

@*ShirtHotTeez* , your post made me go "Duh, why did that never cross my mind?" and the answer may be because I'm too stupid to figure it out. I tried and alls I can get it to do is want to link you to the member's profile. Maybe when it posted it would show up the name only but I'm too scared of creating a mess.

@*TuyaGirl* , exciting time at the barn! Stallion on the loose always means a little adrenaline rush until it's safely contained again.

@*Zexious* , I do want to read about it. What's the name of the thread and what section is it under? I'll look it up tonight.

@*Change* , how cool you got to go visit not often seen family for Thanksgiving!

Sounds like Cally & M&M wanted to have a visit and a little play time too! Getting up to no good is their way of punishing us for going off and leaving them in the care of a stranger. LOL At least getting them back in was an easy chore for the neighbor.


----------



## PoptartShop

I'm so behind, buuut no time to read through everything. Work is really busy today. Back to work right...:icon_rolleyes: LOL.

I did end up leaving early Wednesday, I still hit some traffic but it wasn't as bad as it would've been.
Thanksgiving was LOVELY!  I drank a bit too much wine, but that's okay, I enjoyed myself. :lol: Ate so much! Yum! 

Helped the boyfriend move all weekend, so I was really busy. Didn't get a chance to ride. :sad: But this weekend I am gonna talk to her about Camden so it can go either way.  Can't wait to see him! Supposed to be nice out this weekend too. 

Going back to work today was HARD...long weekends are never long enough. Ugh.
Hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving weekend! 

No black Friday shopping for me either, I AM trying my hardest not to go crazy with the Cyber Monday deals today, but financially it's not the best week to be splurging. So I'll just wait. LOL.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

@Zexious - You should pick up on at least one instrument again! I play guitar and piano, and I don't think I could stop playing either of them for more than a month, at the most. 
@JCnGrace - I've done the same. Now I just copy/paste the names!


I confess I'm spending way too much time knitting; I'm almost finished with a five-foot scarf right now.


----------



## Tazzie

@cbar, the kids do love it  I need to pick out their PJs soon! I believe I already have their Christmas book this year. Just have to double check.
@Zexious, no need to apologize! I've never been to Disney Land before. The only difference that I know for certain is the location haha! I'm sure they are quite different, but I'd hate to invite you and you go to the wrong one! Good luck starting your day!
@blue eyed pony, bad shows happen. I do agree to leave your mom and her pony behind next time. There is no reason to bring that negativity. I'm only just now learning to not stall with someone I thought of as a best friend. She's been downgraded to friend and I'm not going to actively try to stall by her again. So much more peaceful. I think going to a Dressage show will be far more fun!
@Caledonian, I hate being run down. I still have a mild cough, and so does Kaleb. Kaleb has also randomly gotten sick the last two nights. Hadn't been sick since Wednesday. So, lysoling the house tonight. Wondering if he's essentially reinfecting himself. Syd has been fine though. Just pulling my hair out with Kaleb. Hoping this will be our tummy bug of the year and we won't be sick for Christmas this year!
@TuyaGirl, whoa! What a crazy time! Glad Tuya was inside for that! And yes, he clearly needs to be a jumper!
@Change, that'll teach you to leave the house! Goodness! Glad everyone was ok and you still were able to have a nice visit!
@PoptartShop, fingers crossed on Camden! And I hear you about returning to work. UGH, the drag! Sounds like you had a crazy weekend! I also am refraining from shopping!

Whew, what a weekend.

I rode Izzie Friday. Aside from being a bit spunky she was good. I need to get her saddle adjusted, again. But I'll do that in the new year as she's officially on break again. I always give time off after the last show, but with her issues I wanted to straighten them out BEFORE she had her break. I'm pleased to say she didn't swap her leads in the hind end at all! What a relief!

Nick got a lot done on the stall too. It's almost ready to add the metal on to totally enclose it. He's building the doors too. He's calling for the metal today.

Aside from that, not much is happening. Binged on Hallmark all weekend. My laptop randomly died yesterday so bringing it in to be fixed today. Said it can't find the hard drive. Lucky me. Hoping they can salvage it, or at least get the stuff off of it before replacing the hard drive. I hate computers.

Some pictures from the weekend though  the sky was too pretty not to take some photos. I know, I know. No helmets on the kids. Nick is clearly right out of the shot, and I wouldn't let Izzie take one step. She's darn good at "whoa" when a kid is up haha!










She loves her face scratch after a ride. It's her favorite treat lol









At first Kaleb didn't want in the picture, hence why there is one with just Syd.

















And my wonderful stall my wonderful hubby is building  clearly not finished; it will be level along the tops of the boards all the way around

































With the bestest hubby ever haha


----------



## cbar

@Joebluequarter, good for you for knitting. I started a scarf that said it would take 1 hour to knit. I think it's been sitting in my closet for 3 years now half finished. Clearly I got distracted! 

@Change, really glad to hear the horses were OK!!! M&M is an escape artist! Tango was left behind by himself? 

@Tazzie, those are super cute pics of the kids on Izzie. And the stall is looking amazing! Can't wait to see the finished product. 

@blue eyed pony, that is disappointing about the show. But at least you got through it. Even though it wasn't what you were expecting, you can always learn something from those things. And ya, I agree with the others about not going with your Mom if she is going to be negative.


Amber & I had our 2nd group dressage lesson yesterday. She was a lot more relaxed and I was super proud of her. We obviously have some areas to work on (like going in a straight line...LOL), but she is so green that I really can't fault her at all. It was probably only her 7th ride ever and 2nd group lesson....I think she will be a fantastic riding horse.

I was going to ride today after work, but it is disgustingly windy out there. Kinda wondering how I'll even feed the horses as the hay will likely just blow away.


----------



## blue eyed pony

@Zexious @cbar and @Tazzie - thank you! I genuinely don't understand what was up with mum because she's supported me at shows before and been fantastic but she just wouldn't get off my back on saturday. Nothing I did was right even though most of it wasn't all that different to how I normally am. She has days like that, it makes no sense to me because then the very next day she'll turn around and ask me to do the exact thing she told me not to the day before????? I keep telling her to leave me alone when I'm dealing with an upset horse because she just makes it worse (adding stress) and she never listens. I snapped at her a bunch of times, which isn't really fair of me, but what am I supposed to do when I'm already stressed and she keeps at me?

I guess what I learned from it all is A, not to take my mum showing with me anymore, and B, not to go back to that specific show. It was not well organised. Oh and C, everybody is a judge, but few people actually have a clue. (One person told me my horses were being bratty because of me... um excuse me, no, if that was the case they'd be perfect for my mother and they were worse)
@TuyaGirl - definitely not my first show! I'm not the world's most dedicated showie but I have a decent little collection of ribbons. But my worst by FAR. I don't get it. I went with the intention of exposing my young horse to showing, and any ribbons would be a bonus, but it was an absolute nightmare and I don't feel like the ribbons I do have were in any way deserved.

Have an at home photo of Ikora to make up for the lack of show pics!


----------



## blue eyed pony

oh and @JCnGrace - she's adorable, but she's a little toad now. When she was mine she was beautiful to handle, and now she's just a brat. It makes me sad. But it's not like there's anything I can do about it. Mum doesn't listen to me.

Oh well. I have Ikora, who is absolutely wonderful most of the time!


----------



## gingerscout

I'm still here, work sleep repeat.. not much else.. Back on diet tomorrow.. going to stick with it this time, lost 50 lbs before and gained it back.. 50 is my minimum goal this time. I went to ride Ren the other day and he was a major butthead.. he got an attitude adjustment, must have been something in the water, as the other girl came out and rode and got dumped twice and her horse was a total nutcase too. I am not in a Christmas mood, or in a people mood in general anymore.. I spent 2 hours at a parent teacher conference today to boot.. for my daughters issues in school and the lack of caring they are putting towards her I.E.P. . My birthday is coming up soon and I said I'd like to go out and ride put it out on facebook.. got the reaction I thought.. anyone who actually wants to ride with me lives 6-8 hours away or more or in Europe.. people around here could care less. When I decided to get a horse I gave up gaming.. wife said I couldn't have two expensive hobbies, I told her the other day I considered picking up a new xbox on Black friday, and yes I understood what that meant. Been thinking on getting a tattoo as well, I don't have any, been wanting one for a while.. although I need to get out of this funk mood before I get something offensive tattooed on me..LOL


----------



## JCnGrace

@gingerscout, I totally agree with you not getting a tattoo while you're in a funk! 


I confess that my heart was broken today when I called my vet and was greeted with the message that he is now officially retired. Left him a message that I was sad for me but happy for him and hoped he enjoyed his retirement. Also told him I was just calling about getting some kittens fixed so he wouldn't worry about it being an emergency with one of the horses. Imagine my surprise when he called back a couple of hours later and told me to bring those kittens in next Monday. YAY! He said while it's official he still figures it will be a couple of more years before he says the final goodbye to his long time clients. I just chuckled at him. Didn't really get into details with him about farm calls I figured I'd wait until Monday to ask him if he was limiting himself to office calls. 

It's still sad to think about searching for a new vet. He's by far the most knowledgeable horse vet I've ever used with the added bonus that he really likes and cares about animals plus lives on a farm with all his own farm animals. I'm afraid anyone else around here is going to pale in comparison.


----------



## JCnGrace

OMG @Zexious! I found your thread about your fall and read all the way through it. I had posted get well wishes on it at the time but I didn't visit the forum regularly back then so probably didn't keep up with it. I'd also totally forgotten it. You certainly did a good job of keeping your spirits up. So now the nosy in me needs to know how you are doing as far as lingering issues and do you still have the same boyfriend and did you ever finish getting your degree?


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

@JCnGrace if you click on the blank area to right of name, hold down and sweep back you don't trigger the hyperlink.

I confess . . . . . I had a splurge at Saddlery Warehouse today!! Riding boots, because I cant keep riding in sneakers!! a bit for Sonny, not what I wanted but the ring snaffle I have been using is slightly tarnished. I got a tom thumb snaffle, see if he likes it. Saddleblanket, New brushes and kit bag, horse shampoo, plaited cotton reins, leadrope for Inca. Got a kit bag for DS with some brushes as well. And a bot knife, I've never used one till last week when I used DSs. Who knew they were so good lol. Usually takes me hours to get rid of bot eggs... 10 minutes and I was done!!! Got her a new one too as hers a bit rusty but effective anyway


----------



## blue eyed pony

I confess I'm more disappointed about my beautiful show browband already being stained than about having a bad show. I can't get the marks out and I can't show in a dirty-looking browband. But now I know I love this colour combo on her, I'm willing to spend some real dough on buying a REALLY fabulous one!


----------



## Tazzie

@cbar, I love the pictures  I think my daughter will be my future little rider. She ALWAYS wants to ride Izzie! She has great posture too :lol: and I'm loving it so far! I can't wait until it's done! I want to get a little stall sign for it, but holding off until Izzie is officially Written In The Stars+. We worked HARD for that little "+" so I want it on there :lol: and YAY about your lesson! It'll all come together! She sounds like she's going to be awesome! And good call not riding in the wind!
@blue eyed pony, I think it's a good call to not take your mom. Ikora is lovely! Love the browband! We don't have ones like that here, but I've always thought they were so cool! Any idea how it got stained?
@JCnGrace, oh no!! I hope he'll still do farm calls for you! Having your vet quit SUCKS. Our decent one quit and now we have Dr. Dipsh!t. Yes, that is what I refer to him as. Hence why I go to chiro vet when something weird is going on...
@ShirtHotTeez, yay for the shopping spree!!

I have nothing lol going to be a semi light day here. Hoping to hear good news at some point about my computer. They said they would start working on it today. Fingers crossed... They don't open for another half hour though lol


----------



## blue eyed pony

@Tazzie - thank you  she's my project/jumping prospect, and I rode her today (even though I'm not supposed to) and did some schooling (even though I'm REALLY not supposed to) and she's getting quite fabulous. She's taking less time to work down, and giving more once she has. I'm really keen. Once I get a nice consistent round canter we'll start jumping properly. We've done ground poles and a couple of raised poles (like, cavalletti height, nothing special) but I've had her almost two years now and haven't been able to even think about jumping until very recently.

I do love the ribbon browband fashion here in Australia, though at the moment the in thing is BLING AND MORE BLING and I just... don't really like that much crystal. So I make my own plain ribbon browbands. It's nice being able to show and have that splash of colour and still look like you belong there let me tell you! 

I'm pretty sure she stained it trying to rub on me. It looks like it's about the same colour as my coat so.....


----------



## TuyaGirl

@cbar you are right, sounds like Amber will be a good, reliable horse. You must be really proud.
@Tazzie glad Izzie was feeling good, she is a lovely babysitter for the kids!! And I am loving to watch the stable growing up!  I hope you get your computer fixed soon, good luck
@Change looks like there's an escape artist in there! And where did Tango stay? Probably got all worked up seeing his friends go out. Or he stayed in, lol!
@JCnGrace your vet has a good heart. Glad that he can still help with the kittens, you sure don't need them to reproduce more. And maybe he can help when you need something in the future, as you seem to get along really well?
@PoptartShop sounds you had a great time. You deserved every piece of it!  Just reminding I am hoping all goes as planned about Camdem. Something you deserve as well 
@gingerscout Yeah, I would go with you on a trail ride, no hesitation, but I belong to the european group  I hope your mindset changes soon, you sure don't need to keep beating you up like this. Yes, go and make a tatoo, but not now, I guess you could regret it later. I would love to have one, but I am deadly affraid of needles, so not happening. Plus my skin is all weird with lots of markings, so tricky...
@blue eyed pony lovely browband, we don't see it everyday in here 

I confess every time I remember that stallion jumping I smile. Can't wait to see the video. I will ask for screenshots and try to put them in here, lol!! Once Tuya appeared suddenly on the stable area, I went to check and the gate was closed, so yeah, I guess she can jump too. But when comes to poles she will step every single one of them and the attempt to jump a small pole (bucket high) resulted in her cantering and dragging said pole as if was nothing there. Only once or twice did she jump and was all weird. So no, not a jumper prospect at all! 

Hard working day in here, so better return to work. Sorry if I forgot someone, you write so much, lol!!


----------



## Change

The horses didn't go far when they escaped. They were acting as ******* lawnmowers along the swale just outside the fence.

Cally will periodically test the electric and if it isn't fully charged, she'll just duck the upper line and step over the lower on the gate. She evidently popped the bottom line off since it was put back on a bit oddly. ;-) Tango, however, is fully convinced that the wire is NEVER off and won't go near it. I suspect Rapper only escaped after seeing Cally wandering around. He doesn't like being separated from the other two, but I don't know how well he respects electric, yet. We are planning on doing hard fencing all around, but that's a lot of $$ and work. I'm tempted to buy myself an auger for Christmas! ;-)

Yesterday I crashed and burned - delayed reaction to the trip, I guess. Today, however, is supposed to be warm and lovely, so I think a long lunch and 5 miles with Rapper are in order. I'm still working from home, so setting my own hours. 

I confess I am a bit worried about my son. His energy levels are so low, and for the past week he's been retaining so much fluid in his legs! Both legs are swollen all the way up past his knees. I've been nagging him to keep them elevated as much as possible so his body can re-absorb and it can be flushed out by dialysis. With no kidney function, unless the excess fluids are in his blood, there's no way to extract it.


----------



## PoptartShop

@*Tazzie* YAY!!! The stall is looking so darn good!   He really is the best hubby! It looks amazing already. Love the pictures of Izzie too! Sooo cute with the kiddos. <3 They love her! She's so good, I know she wouldn't move a muscle when they are on her if told not to.  So adorable.
I also binged on Hallmark this weekend. Love love love the movies. They never get old. I hope the laptop can be fixed. :sad: That's the worst.  Crossing my fingers you won't have to buy a whole new one! 
@*TuyaGirl* aw thank you!  Aw I'd like to see pictures of that too! 
I know, I can barely catchup here. I miss a day and bam LOL 10 pages :lol:
@*cbar* I am so glad the lesson went well with Amber again.  She sounds like she will be great.  As for the wind, I totally don't blame you. Ugh, it's not much fun! I rode on a super windy morning last week & I regretted it, my face got so dry. :lol: 
@*blue eyed pony* Aww I like the color on her too. She is so cute!  Such a pretty girly!
@*Change* aw I'm glad you had a good time visiting family. That's very nice!  Whew about the crazy escape artists. I'm glad they were OK. I would've been a nervous wreck if I was away!  Sheesh! LOL they are so mischevious. Like, let's act up when Momma is away. :lol: I'm sorry about your son, sending jingles your way & I hope he starts to get better. :sad: That is horrible to go through that.  *hugs* Glad the horses didn't go too far though.
Enjoy your 5 miles today! That will be a good time, you need some relaxation after all that stuff that is going on.
@*JCnGrace* awww, sorry to hear that about your vet. It is hard to find a really good one anymore. :sad: Does he know anyone maybe he can refer you to?
I hope you can get someone else who knows their stuff like he did! Grr!
@*ShirtHotTeez* that sounds like a darn good shopping spree. New boots are important!  Yay!!! It's so much fun getting new stuff. I need to get some new stuff soon myself. My riding boots are getting kinda beat-up looking.

I confess, I had regular coffee this morning...bad idea. LOL. Regular makes me anxious & jittery...I always stick to decaf, now I know why! *facepalm* Oh well, I'll survive. Anyone else have the same problem??


----------



## Change

@PoptartShop - Thanks for the well-wishes for my son. They are always felt and appreciated. As for coffee? Well, I think my blood may be caffeinated - all I drink is full-bodied black coffee. A lot of it. I've been told I'm a self-medicating hyper-active, since I can fall asleep immediately after a triple-shot latte. ;-) Decaf just makes my stomach sour. Bleah.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

Change - Another black coffee drinker! Good to know I'm not alone!


----------



## gingerscout

black coffee bleech... YUK.. let me guess you think Die Hard is a Christmas movie too right?...lol


----------



## JCnGrace

@Change, hate, hate, hate hearing K is having some new problems. Tell him to mind you about keeping his legs elevated or you will throw him over your shoulder and take him to the hospital kicking and screaming (because I know he would be). 

If your weather is anything like ours today it's perfect for riding. A good ride is just what you need to forget your worries for an hour or two.

@PoptartShop, NO CAFFEINE? Between coffee and iced tea I live on the stuff. Sometimes I can get jittery if I drink too much without eating anything but as soon as I put something in my stomach besides the coffee it goes away. My stomach was so tore up when I was taking the pain meds I couldn't handle coffee so I gave them up right quick. Wasn't the caffeine I was missing because I could get that fix from other drinks. 

@ShirtHotTeez, I tried that but it wouldn't let me just copy, it wanted to do a copy shortcut to the members profile. 

@TuyaGirl, looking forward to seeing pictures of the escapade. 

@cbar, those windy and or rainy days is the only time the minis get their hay inside the barn. The big ones too if they're in between round bales but that doesn't happen often. Glad Amber is doing so well and making you proud!

@blue eyed pony, I'm not much one for a lot of bling or colorful stuff but that brow band is gorgeous. I like those colors on your girl too. 

@Tazzie, hope your computer isn't fried. I've lost so many good pictures over the years from the computer taking a crap which is why I still like to use an old fashioned camera that requires film.


----------



## Mulefeather

Well it was a long hiatus, but I think I'm back for a spell  I missed this thread!

I realized my last post was in February, and a lot has happened since!

I have been struggling along for a few months - took a few BIG financial hits towards the end of the summer (car, house repairs, etc) that drained my reserves, so now I'm scrambling to recover. I hate to say it, but I'm a little glad I don't have a horse to worry about right now.

I leased a big, beautiful, wonderful Belgian gelding for about 3 months after I sold Sully, and it was great to have a horse that I could trust for a change. John was twice as big as Sully, but truly a gentle giant. I finally got back in the saddle and rode him, after not having ridden for several years! Sadly he was just too big for me, an out-of-shape person with a prior injury, to ride without help. Getting up onto 17 hands is the easy bit, getting off is like falling off the side of a building. If I was in better shape and didn't have so much anxiety around mounting/dismounting already, he would have been ideal. That ended when his owner started really pressuring me to buy him outright - something I just wasn't looking to do, since he was 26. She actually did sell him recently, and I gave his new owner a glowing "reference" (not that he needed it). 

I got the CRAZILY AWESOME opportunity in July to drive in a clinic with the famed UK driving trainer, Barry Hook! He came to Canada and the US for 3 weeks, and Boyfriend helped me register for the full experience at his clinic which just happened to be 45 minutes from my house. It was possibly one of the greatest experiences in my horsey life thus far - I got to drive a Norwegian Fjord mare who made me fall 110% totally in love with the breed, and once I'm ready for another horse I plan to start looking for one of my own. She made me look like an absolute rockstar that day. 

The best part? I got Barry Hook, on video, telling me that I did a spectacular performance during my lesson- driving a horse I'd never met, a type of vehicle I'd never driven, in front of a man whose training abilities I've fangirled over for years. You could have knocked me over with a feather. 

So that's what I've been up to the past few months! Glad to be back


----------



## Caledonian

Not a coffee drinker at all, in any way, but I do love the smell of it. 

I stick to green tea or just hot water. I think coffee would have me climbing the walls if I took it now.


----------



## Caledonian

@*JCnGrace* @Tazzie

I agree it’s really hard to find a good vet. I could never get the same one from our large local practice so I didn't feel like I had a good working relationship with them. I felt like I was starting from the beginning every time they visited. When Toby went lame they couldn’t diagnose an abscess; they suggested that it was a tendon injury and he may have to be put down; then it just got ridiculous when one thought that he could flirt instead of watching Toby being trotted up. I don’t know how they managed to qualify. One of the vets went to the same riding school as I did when I was a kid so I know he grew up with horses.

@*Change* 
Glad your horses are okay. I’ve never had any get out but it wasn’t for the lack of trying. Grass is always greener.

Hope your son feels better. 

@*blue eyed pony* I’ve always wondered about making my own browbands but ribbon and velvet are hard to keep clean. They are nice colours on her.


I’m on leave but I’ve to go into work tomorrow for meetings and to collect work; not quite what I’d planned for time-off but it could’ve been worse.

We had planned to ride today but I’m really struggling with the dregs of a cold so I cancelled. There’ll be plenty of other days and the weather is to stay nice. The snow melted within a couple of days and we’re now back to cold and sunny. 

I’m also going to buy myself another riding hat. I used to ride in a Champion hunting cap and so I bought another one. It was comfortable in the shop and properly fitted, however riding in it for an hour is giving me a sore forehead. I think another visit to my local saddlery is in order. I’m going to try a Gatehouse or Charles Owen; I’ve been told they fit oval heads better than round ones.


----------



## PoptartShop

@Mulefeather HI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Missed you so much on here!! 
So glad things have been going well & you have many opportunities ahead!  That is great! I understand about the financial situation, trust me! That's why I don't have a horse just yet! :lol: Ah! Sorry to hear about Sully but it was for the best, you want a horse that works out best for you. There is another one out there!  Just take your time. Sounds like you have a lot of fun things coming up!

Wow, guys! LOL lucky! I really wish I could drink regular coffee. I just can't deal with the anxiety & jitters. :sad: Decaf it will always be...oh well. LOL.
Green tea is pretty good too.

I DO love hot chocolate though. Mmm!  I need to get some hot choc k-Cups lol.


----------



## Caledonian

@PoptartShop - Oh I miss hot chocolate, especially at this time of year.What are K-Cups?


----------



## 6gun Kid

gingerscout said:


> black coffee bleech... YUK.. let me guess you think Die Hard is a Christmas movie too right?...lol


 If you can't drink your coffee black, you need to switch to tea. Of course Die Hard is a Christmas movie, DUH!!!


----------



## blue eyed pony

I confess that even though I love my job I don't really feel like going to work today.

I will anyway though.


----------



## JCnGrace

@Mulefeather WELCOME BACK! I've wondered how you were doing so thanks for the update. It's an incredible feeling to get a compliment from someone you admire and respect so kudos to you for doing a great job to earn it.

@Caledonian, a K-cup is an individual serving to brew a hot drink. Keurig coffee makers are all the rage right now and they hold a reservoir of water, you put in the K-cup of your choice and when it's done you have a cup of coffee (regular or many different flavored ones), tea or hot chocolate. 


Well my vet is 70 or 71 so I guess he deserves to retire. We have some neighbors that uses the vet clinic out of Paoli for their horses so I guess I'll give them a try. Hopefully they'll drive the extra 4 or 5 miles that it will take to get to our place. There's another vet in town that I like as a person but he's not good with horses. The guy looks like Grizzly Adams and he'll be the first to tell you that horses scare him. LOL He knows what to do just not good at doing it and then makes the horses nervous.

I think I forgot to mention that mom was finally convinced to quit driving. YAY it's past time but I feel sad for her at losing that bit of independence. Sadly enough assisted living isn't probably too far behind. Her little moving escapade took a lot out of her and she isn't bouncing back.


----------



## gingerscout

I confess people are doing nothing to help me get into a better mood. Last week I ran into some people I rode with and they said they were thinking on going and they would let me know. I saw they went on facebook and they tagged me literally saying oh crap we forgot to invite you.. thanks a lot.. I didn't say anything. Then I went out there yesterday after texting people I ride with and they said sure they would be there, and when I got there they said they decided they were going to ride later, but since I came out they would let me know next time, so then she did and I got out there and she and other girl were going to ride but after I had to go to work.. so again she said sorry she would let me know next time. So I texted today to say tomorrow is supposed to be nice and not rain, and she said sorry she decided already to ride after I go to work.. ( again thanks for letting me know before I put my foot in my mouth).. I guess I'll call it a year, all I want for my birthday is to go riding with someone.. no b.s. no excuses, no standing up, forgetting.. etc. something tells me I won't be getting that for my birthday. I guess I'll throw in the towel and quit trying to better myself I guess.. already sat 2 months so I lost my edge, so why bother trying to re get it again..lol


----------



## JCnGrace

@gingerscout, you can't depend on other people for your happiness. I know it's more enjoyable to ride with another person but when it doesn't work out that doesn't mean you can't ride. What about ponying your daughter along with you? The more you do that the better she and the pony will be and at some point you'll be able to quit ponying and allow them to follow you.


----------



## gingerscout

JCnGrace said:


> @*gingerscout* , you can't depend on other people for your happiness. I know it's more enjoyable to ride with another person but when it doesn't work out that doesn't mean you can't ride. What about ponying your daughter along with you? The more you do that the better she and the pony will be and at some point you'll be able to quit ponying and allow them to follow you.


Pony is at home, horse is at a barn, and I don't have regular access to a truck, plus my only time available to ride is mostly when she's in school, and Ren won't go anywhere solo without daily work, which again I don't have the time for sadly


----------



## cbar

@Mulefeather, welcome back to the thread!! I remember last time you were on you were leasing John. I'm glad he worked for you for awhile...and congrats on the great time at the driving clinic. What a phenomenal feeling! 

@Change, I really hope you got out for a ride as you mentioned. Sounds like you are going through a bit of stress - how is your son doing? Any improvement? 

@blue eyed pony, that brow band is gorgeous. I haven't seen anything like that around here. I do see some 'blingy' brow bands around here, but that isn't really my style. You made it?? Amazing! 
@Tazzie, dr. dipsh!t made me LOL.  Thanks for that! 

@JCnGrace, how did you find the thread for zexious? I was trying to find it as well, but wasn't able to (I really actually have no idea how the site works)

@gingerscout, I agree with jcngrace. You can't depend on others to justify your happiness. I know how situations like that can put you down (Believe me, I have been there before as well). But the power of thinking positively would do wonders on your outlook. 


As for me, I volunteered all day at Samaritan's Purse packing shoeboxes for kids for Christmas. My company does the volunteer days there every year. It is a lot of fun, but kind of tiring and I have to be back in Calgary again tomorrow for work. 


Oh yah, and I can't survive without coffee! Not black as I like a bit of almond milk in it. I can't have more than 3 cups or I start to feel like a crazy-lady.


----------



## JCnGrace

@cbar, I went to her profile and then the tab that says statistics. From there you can find threads started by her. Or it was in the General Off Topic section and if you go back far enough (2013) you should be able to find it. Dangit already forgot the thread title. Give me a minute and I'll at least get you that but hopefully a link too.


----------



## JCnGrace

Here, try this

http://www.horseforum.com/general-off-topic-discussion/jen-came-tumbling-down-311697/

If the link doesn't work the thread title is "and the jen came tumbling down" and is on page 90, for right now anyway.


----------



## gingerscout

ok think positive.. I can't ride by myself, I can't ride with people, people know the only thing I am asking for for my birthday is to go ride.. almost here.. still no takers, I can't make my goals and people make me feel like a glorified peon, because my goals are trivial and worthless to anyone else but me. People stand me up and remember me after the fact and let me know I'm an after thought.. guess I have my work cut out for me then * cracks knuckles*:-?


----------



## JCnGrace

gingerscout said:


> Pony is at home, horse is at a barn, and I don't have regular access to a truck, plus my only time available to ride is mostly when she's in school, and Ren won't go anywhere solo without daily work, which again I don't have the time for sadly


Maybe you should make that your winter goal. Forward movement without daily work. Gamble can be balky at times and I found out once, because it was the only thing handy, that a piece of garden hose on his hiney worked better than a crop behind my leg.


----------



## blue eyed pony

@cbar - I did!  

The band itself is just a plain flat strip of vinyl strapping with the ends folded over and stapled together. I cannibalised an old half-broken (but once beautiful, as it was professionally made) browband to get that. The ribbon part is pretty easy. If you can braid or weave you can make a ribbon browband, if you have the right guide. Then the rosettes are also pretty simple, more a matter of getting the technique right than any actual difficulty.


----------



## 6gun Kid

@gingerscout I guess I missed something somewhere. Is there nowhere to ride at the barn? Saddle up and ride down the road, for several years that's all I did, and it was the Interstate nice wide safe medians!


----------



## evilamc

6gun Kid said:


> @gingerscout I guess I missed something somewhere. Is there nowhere to ride at the barn? Saddle up and ride down the road, for several years that's all I did, and it was the Interstate nice wide safe medians!


There is no hope, his horse "wont" ride out alone but more so he wont teach him to. He doesn't want to put in the time for it.


----------



## Tazzie

@blue eyed pony, she looks like a fun project! Glad she's taking less time to work down. Means she's growing up! And I'm 100% guilty of wanting more bling :lol: but I've restrained myself to the brow band I have now, which I adore. I know it's less than the blingy stuff there, but still lol
@TuyaGirl, I'm glad Izzie is better too! And she loves her babies :lol: the stall is definitely coming along! And ugh, yeah. They didn't call yesterday. Planning on calling around lunch today to check in. I can't wait for screenshots!
@Change, prayers for your son 
@PoptartShop, he really is  we may get into spats sometimes, but I'd rather fight with him than anyone else :lol: he's a good guy  and she's perfect with my kids. She keeps them in line, and while I keep a hawk eye on the situation when they are around her, she's never done a thing to make me think she can't be trusted. Haha, yeah. I love their movies. Though I wasn't the biggest fan of The Christmas Train. A bit too drawn out for me. And yeah :/ calling today to get an update. They were supposed to call yesterday, but I didn't hear from them. YUCK to coffee. I HATE coffee even with flavoring. Just yuck.
@JCnGrace, I'm 90% sure it'll need a hard drive. But I do have faith they can salvage stuff. I have a billion back ups of some pictures, but not all. So I'm hoping it's not gone  I'll be bummed. I'd have so many pictures if I used film :lol: understandable to be ready to retire at that age. Hopefully the other vet will pick you up as clients. And sad about your mom. I'm glad she'll be safer now not driving, but that is a pretty big thing to lose independence wise :/
@Mulefeather, welcome back! That was a nice compliment!! And yay on a new place! That'd be awesome!
@cbar, it's the truth :lol: he's good for regular stuff, but anything outside of the norm I'm uncomfortable with him. We're severely limited in good vets here, which is why I take her to the chiro vet. Basically, I use him for initial diagnostic work to pinpoint what's wrong, and then bring in Dr. Dipsh!t. Saves me a ton of money while we play guessing games of what is wrong with my horse. I'm also rather into alternative healing methods if it's doable. Call me a hippy :lol: but my horse is happy and healthy (she IS vaccinated though; I'm 100% against the anti-vaccine movement, thank you science career :lol and what a wonderful thing your company does! I love it!!
@Zexious, holy crap that thread. Just holy crap. I AM SO FREAKING GLAD YOU'RE OK!!!! This forum would NOT be the same without you!!!
@gingerscout, I say this without malice. But. Man up. You have a horse. You have him stabled. Saddle up and start teaching him how to ride out alone. You are his rider, therefor you are also his trainer. Him refusing to ride out alone is you failing to teach him it's fine. Ride down the street as @6gunkid said. You do not depend on others for your happiness. That is not how life works. Ren seems like a solid, sane horse. He has your number if he refuses to go solo. So show him you are his leader and GO. Or ride in his dang field. If your birthday fails to bring you a ride, that is entirely on you. Not others. Find a place and just ride your dang horse.


And I have nothing. Another semi light day. A buck hit me this morning less than 10 minutes into my drive, joy. He didn't even fall down! I was SO mad! Like, you hit my car. Die so I can eat you. (Yes, morbid, but grrr. And I live with a hunter, so venison is our staple). And then it was Office Space on my way in where every lane I got in stopped and the one I'd been in started moving. BUT! I made it to work, my car is drivable, and all will be fine. Making homemade chicken soup for dinner tonight, yum! Izzie has the farrier tomorrow, woohoo! We might smoke a turkey on Saturday as I didn't get my fill of turkey on Thanksgiving, and Nick didn't have any. So, hopefully we can get our fill :lol: debating inviting the in laws over to join us.


----------



## Caledonian

Feel for you @*PoptartShop* , I’m just getting over another cold. I’m inhaling steam to try to stop the infection that usually follows and reduce the cough. At worse I get Labyrinthitis which causes the world to spin. It’s horrible. I opened my windows at my work to get some fresh air. Everyone else had to shiver but at least I could get a breath. LOL

@*Zexious* – so when you said you had an accident you actually mean that you’re lucky to be alive. It’s been a long journey for you.

@*cbar* - Have to agree, I get so much out of volunteering and I can give a little back

@Tazzie – Venison sounds good. I have to rely on my local butcher but I think I’ll get some sausages tomorrow.

We were hit a few months back. I was in the passenger seat and I saw it come out of the trees, barrel across the road to crash into the driver side door. The momentum must’ve kept it going. So much credit is due as he didn’t serve despite the loud bang. I’m not sure what happen to the deer so it must’ve missed the other cars as well.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

While we're on the subject of venison (kinda, maybe, not really): we have two "hunter" friends, who hunt on our land. They don't really have any use for the meat - they do it for the sport and the trophies - so they usually give us the deer. This year, it seems, is really good for hunting, as we already got four deer in the last week or two. So... we have four deer in our freezers, along with the remains of a cow we butchered in the summer. I literally have no idea how we managed to get it all in!

Needless to say, we're eating a lot of meat! Not that I mind


----------



## Tazzie

@blue eyed pony, glad it's going well! I've never rehabbed an OTTB. I helped start a lot of babies when I was growing up, but Izzie is my first start to "finish". It's a fun journey!
@Change, it really is amazing. But man did it tick me off! Like come on now! I was shaking until after I crossed the Ohio river. Just UGH! HATE when my anxiety flairs like that! Sorry about sparking that craving :lol: I just REALLY want turkey :lol: and Rapper sounds like an AWESOME dude! I wish we were in the market for one. A sturdy black and white paint is just what Nick wants, but he's leaning toward gaited right now (not sure if Rapper is). I like his mind though!
@PoptartShop, super glad it wasn't worse. And yeah, I love the soup. It's a bit "bland" by foodie standards, but we love it. I make homemade noodles too  hahaha about the in laws! I don't mind them to be honest. We will see what Nick says. It's ultimately his decision! Sorry you're sick again!
@Caledonian, it's delicious  Nick processes the deer himself, so he can tailor it to our needs. Quite handy to be honest! And ugh! I saw him coming and locked up my brakes. But when I hit mine, he hit his, then went for it. I think I would have plowed straight into him if I had kept going and he had too. This is why they are hunted. STUPID animals!
@JoBlueQuarter, sounds like a freezer full of yumminess! We have a lot too, but a lot is meant to be given away too. We have a pretty good sized deep freezer, so we can hold A LOT of meat!

I'm glad my work is done here at work. Just waiting till 3:30 so I can leave. @evilamc and I are doing a plank challenge, so going home to plank. Last night I did an HIIT workout after planking, followed by a yoga routine. Felt SOO good! I need to keep yoga in my daily activity as it makes me feel A LOT better!


----------



## JCnGrace

@Change, Rapper sounds like a really nice horse.

@PoptartShop, wherever you're picking up all those germs quit going there! LOL Seriously though you need to look into some supplements that will boost your immunities. 

@Tazzie and @Caledonian, I can't tell you how many dead deer we saw along the road today, several, so you aren't the only ones. Hunting season is here and they're on the move. I have to be the deer spotter anytime we're driving during their wandering times (dusk and dawn). Hubby honks the horn then to get them moving so we can see which direction they're going to take. So far it's worked out pretty well, knock on wood.

Also @Tazzie what is planking?

@JoBlueQuarter, 4 deer in your freezer, WOW! Around here if a hunter doesn't want to keep the meat they leave the deer at the tag location and it's donated to a food pantry. Hubby will eat summer sausage made from venison but doesn't like it prepared any other way and I don't like any of it. 


Well my therapist seems to think the doctor will let me lose both braces next week and then after I see him to come to her and go through the exercises she wants me to do and she'll sign off on me completing therapy. If it goes that way then I'm really happy but the surgeon and his nurse made it sound like I'd be wearing this contraption for 12 weeks so I'm going to refrain from celebrating yet. She was very pleased with how well my arm is doing though so that's a good thing. I told her today that I wished she was a massage therapist instead of occupational because I slept wrong last night and was sore from my neck all the way down my back. Better now, the muscle relaxer I took after we got back home worked wonders. LOL


----------



## blue eyed pony

@Tazzie - I wouldn't say it's going WELL, but it's at least going now! It's been frustrating because we haven't been able to put real work in, between her injuries and mine (which have all been her doing, but my fault, except for the current nasty bruise on my hip which is her doing but my mum's fault). But now I'm riding again and working on her separation anxiety and assorted other, mostly related issues, and progress is finally happening.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

@gingerscout I hope you get your ride for your birthday. Keep looking forward to your move and figuring out how to make that work. Shame you couldn't ride with us on the beach and in the forest. 

I know depression is not just a matter of "pull yourself together", so I hope you are getting help with that and if you are not you need to speak to your doctor. I think it is a good thing you have the move ahead of you.
@JCnGrace what chance of your mum having a mobility scooter? Is it possible or practical?


----------



## JCnGrace

@ShirtHotTeez, not really, her vision is what the problem is. Let this be a lesson to all of us because she decided she needed plastic surgery to remove the bags under her eyes, let the surgeon talk her into a full eye lift and she hasn't been able to see worth crap since then. Other than that she can move just fine. At 87, almost 88 she can still get up and down from the floor without assistance from a human or a piece of furniture. She doesn't live close enough to the stores even if she could see well enough to drive one. Her other problem is she doesn't eat and drink enough to fuel her body. Her idea of breakfast is something sweet, ie doughnut, small piece of pie or cake and a cup of coffee, lunch is 1/4 of a peanut butter and jelly sandwich with 1/2 of a can of coke, and for supper she'll eat something starchy like a baked potato or mashed potatoes with some noodles, occasionally a piece of meat and almost never any vegetables along with finishing her coke. We have to really get on her to drink some water between meals and she will for a day or two and then gets mad because she'll have to get up in the night to tinkle so stops drinking the water again. In spite of her horrendous diet she will not take a daily multi-vitamin. She's stubborn! 

She's actually never had any major health problems like with her heart or cancer or broken bones or even arthritis so if she would take better care of herself she'd probably feel a lot better. 

P.S. I like your new avatar!


----------



## GMA100

Hey guys. The last of our company from Thanksgiving left yesterday and I'm exhausted! I'll try to catch up later! Just letting ya'll know I'm still alive!


----------



## Change

@Tazzie - Rapper is a dual registered SSH/TWH. Yes, he's gaited. And I really like his mind, too. I've asked this boyo to ride out alone and work after 2 years of chillin' on pasture with his horsey and bull friends, and he's done great. The occasional snorts don't bother me. Lookiness just means he's paying attention to where he's at. And when he does spook? It's just a case of his planting his feet suddenly to check something out. He hasn't outright refused anything I've asked, although for some real scary things (a concrete culvert half buried in grass, a lost couch cushion, etc.) he let's me know he's worried about it. Too bad you aren't in the market yet... in case the other prospective buyer opts out. I really, really want this fella to find a good home. It'll break my heart to send him back to pasture.


----------



## PoptartShop

@JCnGrace I do! I take vitamin C every day! Something is just going around. I think it's the office. :sad: My boss was sick, then my coworker, then my other coworker, etc. It just keeps going around!  Aw, I'm glad to hear you are doing better. That is good news! But I know you can't get your hopes up completely yet. Just see how it goes. That would be great though. & I bet they do work wonders! :lol:
@Tazzie thank you! Well, if you don't mind them then definitely invite them!  That will be nice!! And I'm sure they'd love some turkey. Yum!!
@GMA100 I'm sure you are exhausted! Glad to see you are still here! LOL

I confess, I feel a bit better today. Yes, I'm still congested but not as bad. I think it's allergies ?? My mucus is clear, not green/yellow like last month when I had the sinus infection. Eh!
I'm gonna start using my humidifier again, it seems to really help. 
I just hate not being able to breathe through my nose. :lol: 

I'm in a really good mood today though. Not sure why! But just am! Maybe since it's closer to the weekend.  I can't wait to see Camden!


----------



## Zexious

Hello, friends! :') Took another leetle break!
@Tazzie - That's very sweet of you to say! <3 HF has been very therapeutic for me, because it allows me to live vicariously through others. I really enjoy watching the members of HF improve as riders and accomplish their riding goals when I'm unable to do so. I have a special place in my heart for those who show--I loved it so much, and I really hope to be able to get back to it, someday! #showmetheribbons!
Watch any good Hallmark movies lately?  I actually saw a meme on Facebook that made me think of you--I'll have to see if I can find it!
@Caledonian - It really has, and it's been frustrating but I try to stay positive and remember how lucky I am that the situation turned out the way it did.
What a scary situation! Wildlife can present such a hazard, it's a little unnerving. I'm glad you're alright!!
@PoptartShop - Days like those are the best! Hopefully your sinuses will clear up so you can really enjoy it!

I appreciate all the kind words and sentiments that people offer on this thread <3 It really means a lot. I confess that you're a special, wonderful group!


----------



## GMA100

Ok, so here goes...I hope I remember everyone lol

@Tazzie, I'm loving the looks of the horse shed! \



HOLY CRAP!!!! @Zexious! I just read the thread about your accident! How awful!! You are so fortunate to be alive! 

Hope your son feels better @Change! And Rapper sounds like quite the escape artist! 
@gingerscout, if I lived closer I'd go riding with you! Allergies or not! Sometimes people can be so unthoughtful! 
@blue eyed pony, It's a bit late, but sorry about your show fail  Sometimes stuff doesn't work and believe me, sometimes moms just make the situation worse. Not like they really mean to, it just happens and they don't realize it! 

@PoptartShop, I hope you get to feeling better and STAY AWAY FROM THE SICKNESSES, girl! My allergies have been acting up because of all the foods I've had all over Thanksgiving.


I know I'm missing people, so Hi to everyone lol



I confess I love some people, but it's nice to be alone!!! My brother and his gf got engaged over the time they were here, and TONS of other stuff happened that I can't think of now lol I stayed p till almost midnight or later every night. I'm soooo tired!! Having 10 extra people in the house is not what I all fun! Even if the people are nice! 


I'm not ready to get ready for Christmas!! I'm recovering from Thanksgiving!


----------



## cbar

@Zexious, I too also read your thread....unbelievable what you have been through. We are so happy to have you with us - and one day you will be back showing horses again! The power of positive thinking - and I have to comment that throughout everything you seem to maintain such a great attitude. 

@GMA100 it sounds like you need a bit of a break. 10 extra people is a lot!! I get stressy when we have one or two house guests. Sounds like you had fun though! Now get yourself some R&R before Christmas.

@JCnGrace I really hope your doctors are right and you will be sans-brace soon enough. Sounds as though your recovery is going along smoothly which is awesome. 

@Change, Rapper sounds like such a marvelous horse. You mentioned he has some potential buyers - when will he be going to his new home? If that falls through will you keep him until a new home is found? 

@PoptartShop Get better!!! Your spirits are good, and that definitely helps when you're feeling sick. Did you have that chat with the rescue folks about Camden yet?

@Tazzie, I am always on the lookout for deer. That sucks that one ran into you...they really aren't that bright! Glad the damage is minimal though. I hit one quite a few years ago and it dented my hood pretty good. I also busted it's legs and that was really tough for me to see as it wasn't dead. I had to call the RCMP to come out and put it out of its misery. I'm pretty sensitive to animals being in pain, so that one stuck with me for a VERY long time.


2nd day in Calgary is over & done with, so I get to work from home today & tomorrow. In all honesty I'm feeling a little drained and really looking forward to a couple low-key days. The weather looks decent today and I'm optimistic I might get out for a short horse ride after work. Fingers crossed the winds don't pick up! 


I did attempt to do some Christmas shopping after work yesterday. It was kind of bust as the stores I went to either didn't carry what I was looking for or they were all sold out. I did order a few items online (I always get nervous they won't arrive in time as we live in the middle of nowhere). I did get the fuel filters for my truck, so that will have to get done this weekend at some point.


----------



## Change

@cbar - actually, the only reason I have Rapper is that I know of someone who might be interested. They asked that I see if he remembered his training and was well behaved after so long being neglected. If that falls through, he'll go back home (unless I can find another potential buyer *hint, hint*). At least he'll go home with good teeth, trimmed feet and a clean sheath - but I really hate to see him end up ignored again. He acts like he enjoys working and he's a sweet, sweet boy.


----------



## Mulefeather

@Change - Aww, Rapper sounds like a sweet boy. One of my friends is a trainer who just got in a black TWH gelding for a tune-up, she works with rescues in the area. She posted some video about him on FB and he apparently LOVES people! 
@Zexious - One day you'll get back to it! In the meantime, you should definitely check out driving. The nice thing about it is that you can do it with just about any size equine, so there are a lot of people who, for one reason or another, can't ride anymore, and they get a pony or a mini to drive.

And as far as a freezer full of deer meat? SIGN ME UP. 

Not much to report today other than I am TIRED. Been having issues with sleep due to a change in my medicine, as well as a very loud, needy cat who insists on waking me up to snuggle at 4 AM.

I'm actually starting a blog about being a plus size rider, with a big bent towards fitness and general wellness. I feel like there is such a huge NEED for this type of writing and planning, and the biggest thing I see in the plus-size rider communities on Facebook is a lack of "real talk" - it's either "Oh you're perfect" or "HOW DARE YOU FAT-SHAME ME?!". 

There's gotta be a middle ground somewhere, and we have to walk a fine line where we're encouraging others to be their best selves without just defaulting to telling them what they want to hear. I want to include a major focus on fitness, wellness, and goal-setting as major components. 

I'm excited about it! The domain name is bought, I've been spitballing ideas, and choosing a theme for setting it all up. At least with this venture, I know more about writing content, managing a social media presence, and creating things that get people talking.


----------



## GMA100

Oh yes! Welcome back @Mulefeather! The blog sounds interesting!


----------



## Caledonian

@*Tazzie* @*JCnGrace* @*cbar* - Your areas sound a lot more dangerous for deer than here. Having said that we’ve had series accidents over the last few years. The last two were close neighbours and they went off the road and had the windscreens smashed. I’m semi-rural but surrounded by mountains and moorland etc so they’re always on the roads and in our front gardens. Stupid and dangerous animals. At least you can hunt them.

@*Zexious* –I’m glad you’re doing better as well.


Well 12.40 in the morning and the neighbours' two Bassett hounds have been alone and barking all day; earplugs aren’t blocking out the noise. I’ve no idea where their owners are and they aren't answering calls. We’re all round the bend with the noise. Thank goodness I don’t have to work tomorrow or should I say today.


----------



## JCnGrace

What is it with men or maybe I should say my man? LOL He's all about replacing any vehicles that are starting to get too old or having things go wrong often and that runs in the thousands of dollars, which I'm always against. I've been fighting one of the toilets and the washer for years and he wants to put a bandaid on them. Umm...a new toilet isn't all that expensive, no idea what it would cost for a plumber but he's more than capable of doing it himself. Washer used to leak some water every once in a while but now is doing it often. He wants to fix it. The **** thing is over 20 years old, let it go already!!!

And my comeuppance for venting was having a gummy bear pull off one of my crowns while I was sitting here typing! LOL


----------



## Change

@Caledonian - have the basset hounds' family made it home yet? Every home on my street has dogs and most are 24/7 outdoors. We usually have almost constant barking throughout the night. Let a deer or a rabbit or a moth wander by and it sets up a chain reaction that will flow up one side and down the other before subsiding - until the next squirrel, bat or coyote. ;-) 
@JCnGrace - Your handy hubby should have no trouble replacing a toilet! I've done two - and on one of those, Kyle was helping (which didn't make it easier!) LOL! As for the washing machine? Well, I hear the big box stores will actually deliver AND install them. Just order what you want and when he notices (do you think he'd notice the washing machine?), blame it on the pain meds. :twisted:
@Mulefeather - that is such a cool idea for a blog. I love that health - and not pounds - is the focus. 
@PoptartShop - Rapper is the first TWH I've spent a lot of time with; he definitely likes people. He's vocal, too. And he has the coolest deep, throaty rumbling bass of a whinny to let me know it's feeding time or to say hello when I step out on the porch. Speaking of which - he's calling for breakfast now.


----------



## Zexious

@Caledonian - Thank you, thank you! <3
Ugh, that's so frustrating! Are they normally big barkers, or is this something of an anomaly?
@Mulefeather - Driving is definitely something I've considered! I'll probably also 'downgrade' to something a little closer to the ground, either way xD You know, just in case. 
Your blog sounds like it'll be awesome! I totally agree that the rhetoric regarding weight is skewed, and some treacherous territory. Will you post the blog name when you get it all set up so we can read it? 
@cbar - Thank you for the kind words <3
How did Christmas shopping go?? Were you able to get a ride in? (8!
@GMA100 - Yeah, it was definitely sort of a bummer D:
10 people! That definitely makes for a full house. Do you host Christmas as well?
@JCnGrace - Ugh, that sounds so frustrating! My father is similar in the car aspect. All my life he's always needed the newest and best, and changes them out frequently. Maybe leasing is an option? (Toilets don't make for very glamorous Christmas presents, do they? D; )

I confess that I'm happy it's December!  How is everyone's Christmas shopping going??


----------



## Tazzie

@JCnGrace, here is an article on the benefits of planking. I have to do a forearm plank as my elbow cannot withstand planking in the push up position for an extended length of time. We are doing three minutes today, ugh! https://www.livestrong.com/article/500440-what-does-the-plank-exercise-benefit/

Fingers crossed for the checkup!

As for the toilet, it's easy to do! And I agree with Change to just buy a new washer. Yours MORE than lasted long enough!!
@blue eyed pony, at least you're seeing progress! Good luck with the separation anxiety!
@Change, oh man! Well, if it falls through, let me know asking price, etc. We are looking at property tomorrow, so we MIGHT end up looking for a second horse soonish. But, there is a high chance the property wouldn't work out. And if he goes back to the field... nothing says we couldn't contact you when we ARE ready for a second :wink: he seems the perfect type for my husband. He can handle Izzie's naughty moments, but I know he'd rather have something to point down a trail and go. Something to enjoy.
@PoptartShop, we will see! Sounds like Nick kind of just wants it to be us. Which is fine too. I don't mind really. More leftovers haha! Hopefully you feel better SOON! And yay about Camden! Are you talking to the lady about him this weekend?
@Zexious, it would definitely not be the same without you! Wish you lived closer! I think we'd all have a great time :lol: and ugh, I need to get started still...
@GMA100, it is coming along! He's taking measurements on it this weekend to order the metal. Life got in the way a bit :lol: but it'll happen soon! And that sounds exhausting!
@cbar, they are dumb! I was STOPPED and he hit me. He didn't even stutter when taking off. That would have been horrible to see though! I'd have just called Nick and had him come take care of it.

Hopefully you got your ride in!! Good luck shopping, ugh! I need to get going on it... no motivation AT ALL.
@Caledonian, we have A LOT of deer. If it weren't for hunters, there would be SO many car-deer accidents. I wish people understood that, but sadly some just don't. Good luck getting sleep, ugh! I HATE barking dogs!

I don't have much to confess. Work is going :lol: finally had homemade chicken soup last night as Nick was cutting deer up on Wednesday. Smoking the turkey that is thawing in the fridge tomorrow, yum!

Izzie had her trim, which timewise she was overdue. But he said her feet were in GREAT shape and he only took a little off :lol: I'd be 100% lost without him. He's a wonderful guy to chat with, and him and Nick get along super well (they are also both named Nick :lol. I'd told him my intentions on breeding Izzie as well as getting a horse for Nick and the kids, so to rest assured he'd have more to trim :lol: he said he doesn't mind trimming her at all (as he's leaning on her, and she's asleep holding him up :lol. I said it was just such a long drive out for one horse that I didn't want him to think it'd only ever be one horse. He said the only reason he does was because my former awesome farrier (who moved to Lexington) could only recommend him to trim her. I told him he had no idea how much it meant to us that he does come to trim her. He really keeps her feet in tip top shape for her, which eases my worry.

So now Izzie is truly on vacation till the end of the year :lol: feet are done, all vet stuff is done, just plain old relaxation and EATING haha!

Couple of pictures of her truly enjoying her vacation haha! And a cute picture as she was looking at something off in the distance.


----------



## GMA100

@Caledonian, I feel for you on the dogs barking. I can not stand dogs barking. If my dogs were barkers, well, I have no idea what I would do, but it most likely wouldn't be good!
@JCnGrace, it IS a man thing, except my dad thinks he can fix some tings and he really can't!!! Pretty annoying sometimes!!
@Change, Rapper sounds like such an interesting horse! I'd be tempted if I didn't have such a bad allergy. 
@Zexious, We have some of my siblings and some of my brothers college friends for Thanksgiving (he lives only a few hours from home so we have to deal with his friends that can't get to their homes lol). This Thanksgiving, my two brothers came with their Gfs and one Gf brought her sister and my friend with her plus the college friends and two other siblings!
For Christmas, we only have siblings and this year it will only be one sibling with his Gf as the others most likely won't be able to make it! Yeah, I have a LOT of siblings! lol 6 kids still live at home. 
@Tazzie, she looks happy at her accomplishment of getting dirty lol


I confess I and fixing to go to a Mexican friends house to make Tamales(_sp?_) for a Christmas party our church has. I guess she invited us because we've made them before when we lived in Costa Rica. It should be interesting! We have 300-800 to make! 

And for anyone wondering, this is what they are :_ A tamale is a traditional Mesoamerican dish made of masa or dough, which is steamed in a corn husk or banana leaf. The wrapping is discarded before eating.
_


----------



## gingerscout

Finally going to go back into the gaming world.. I cant wait till my new xbox gets here and I can play my favorite game again, and its been a few years so it will be like the first time again.


----------



## JCnGrace

I've replaced a toilet too @Change and told him it was simple and that I could talk him through it. That went over like a lead balloon. LOL

@Zexious, I've never thought leasing sounded like a good deal and we actually do keep them longer than that, it's when it get's to the point that a major repair would cost more than the vehicle is worth that he gets antsy. For example he recently got on a kick wanting to replace our towing truck. There's absolutely nothing wrong with the one we have other than it's a '97 and is only worth a few thousand dollars according to the Kelly Blue Book. The thing still looks brand new and only has a little over 100,000 miles on it which is nothing for a diesel. But it's that stupid book telling him it's not worth much that makes him want a new one. The only thing that stopped him was figuring out he'd have to buy me a new $60,000.00 horse trailer if he got a new truck because they've lifted up the trucks so much older gooseneck horse trailers don't work with them, at least not if you want to tow them level. And his phobia doesn't apply to just our road vehicles, it's also 4-wheelers, tractor and lawn mowers (yes we have two riding mowers in case one breaks down on the day he decides to mow, part of the joy of living with someone who is OCD).

@Tazzie, Izzie is rocking her mud coat! LOL

@GMA100, those tamales look delicious!


----------



## Change

@Tazzie - if Rapper doesn't get sold, I'll PM you with the details. He really is a cool horse. Izzie is so cute when she's dirty. That's the main reason I prefer minimal white horses, though - at least my buckskin never _looks _dirty ;-). Imagine my surprise when I discovered a black bay could become a buckskin, too, with the liberal application of some mud! Tango is almost as hard to keep clean as any white horse I've had. 
@Zexious - minis are fun to drive and a lot easier to tack up than a percheron! ;-)
@GMA100 - Mmmmmm! Homemade tamales are the best!

I confess I just finished paying bills. Bleah!


----------



## JCnGrace

gingerscout said:


> Finally going to go back into the gaming world.. I cant wait till my new xbox gets here and I can play my favorite game again, and its been a few years so it will be like the first time again.


Does this mean you won't have time for us anymore? Just kidding, hope you enjoy getting back to your old game.


----------



## cbar

@Change, I also did bills today...Friday fun?? LOL. But, b/f also transferred me some money, so I guess that helps a bit. 

@JCnGrace, I think I have the same affliction your hubby has. My old truck (by old I mean 2012) had an exhaust leak and needed new tires. I decided to just buy a new truck....even though I have 2 mechanics in the family. I talked myself into this by saying I NEEDED a 3/4 ton diesel to tow my horse trailer better. Granted, the diesel is way better at towing and I feel WAY safer hauling my horses in it, but it was a very costly decision. BTW, we also have 2 riding mowers in case one breaks...LOL. When they both work, B/F & I can get the lawn cut lickety split though! It's way fun when we both mow as we have lawn tractor races! 

@gingerscout, my idea of gaming was back in the day when I played Sonic the Hedgehog. Hope you enjoy the new Xbox! 

@Tazzie, Izzie looks adorable in her mud coat! She definitely looks like she's enjoying her vacation so far! 

@GMA100, those look so good. Mmmm....tamales! They look like a lot of work!


----------



## PoptartShop

@Tazzie yes!  Tomorrow morning! Hopefully I will have good news  She is really an amazing person, she runs the rescue & she's really just the sweetest person. She has such a kind heart! Yes to more leftovers for all! Yum! That sounds good haha. Omg I love the pictures of Izzie. She looks like a model staring into the distance like that!  So cute! She definitely deserves the little vacation/time off!
@Caledonian wow, that sucks. :sad: That's ridiculous. I'd be soooo mad! Like some of us are trying to sleep!
@JCnGrace that's too funny. :lol: At least with a new toilet you don't have a payment each month! LOL :lol: Like with a new car hahahah. Hopefully he just gets a new one! Toilets don't last forever! & ouch about the crown! 
@Change don't you just love the first of the month?! My bills took my paycheck today! Poof! Gone! Just like that! :lol: At least they are out of the way though.
@cbar I'm having the chat TOMORROW MORNING!  So fingers crossed.  I feel a lot better today, I think it was just a cold thank goodness not another sinus infection. Whew! & low-key days are what I live for! I didn't even start my shopping yet. :lol: 
@Zexious we are always here for you! :smile: I haven't even started my Christmas shopping yet though. Ah! 
@GMA100 mmm tamales are so good. Those look amazing. That's a LOT to make! I'd want to eat them so bad if I was making them haha. Yummy! Share some for us LOL.

Happy Friday, folks!  I feel a LOT better. I think I kicked this cold's butt. Well, with help from Mucinex but still. I'm not fully better, but definitely better each hour it feels like! Work has been extra crazy today, but I'm planning on RELAXING ALL WEEKEND. Last weekend I helped the bf move into his new place, so it's safe to say I need to unwind this weekend lol.
Tomorrow morning I'm finally seeing/riding Mr. Camden! I can't wait! Also gonna talk to her about possibly adopting him in the future like I mentioned before, so we shall see how it goes.  Either way, I'm just happy I get to bond with him! <3 No matter what! 

I hope everyone has a lovely weekend! :smile:


----------



## TuyaGirl

@gingerscout no one but you can decide your own hapiness. If Ren won't go out alone that's an issue that can be solved. I am a very fearful rider, I pass my mare insecurity, but even though, slowly but steady, I've found the time to work through it. Even if it meant going 1 step further than last time. Or keep her standing still until she was bored to death, lol! Lots of techniques around this forum that may be helpful. Or you try to just take him far from home on the trailer so as when he is unloaded won't be able to make the fit of going back to barn? Have fun with the new game. Oh, and Papa Roach brought me such good memories, thanks!  Once we went to see Incubus and stopped at the gas station listenning to that song. My friend was hanging on the window screaming it to everyone around  I miss those days sometimes 
@Mulefeather well hi! Welcome back! How's your sweet cat doing? Despite waking you at night, lol!! Sorry to hear that the lease ended, and yay for the blog, what a great idea! 
@GMA100 sounds like you had a very busy thanksgiving! Now you deserve all the rest and relaxing time you can get 

@Change Rapper sounds like a really nice and reliable horse, I too would be sorry to know he was getting back to being a pasture puff. I hope he goes to a good home soon. And I hope your son is better by now. Bills... Ugh... They take all my money!
@Tazzie I would have died if I was in your place on the deer incident. Yeah, I might be the only one but I think they are cute. Glad there's not many in here so they don't get killed on the roads. Our wildlife is very poor. So cool that you have such a nice and competent farrier / trimmer. Actually I am pretty pleased with BO's work, which is nice after years at a loss and he was right there, lol! He trimmed her fronts right after he arrived from the horse fair
@PoptartShop Fingers crossed! All will be good and I hope you are fully healed by now. Catching other's bugs is not funny!!
@JCnGrace good to know you are on the right path to a full and fast recovery!
@Zexious I never thought of driving as an alternative, but sounds great! That or the equine therapy. Next year you will be telling us you went back on horses, one way or the other 
I didn't find the time to read your thread, life is definately getting into the way, from what I understand was very hard, and if so you're so positive still I admire you just for that 

Work is still getting the best of me. I get off so mentally tired that I act like a zombie and don't have the will to check on the forum or do much in general... So darn tired, Ugh...
At least we had a holiday and I was able to see my old girl one day earlier. The temperatures dropped and there was rain showers so she was kept in. 
Saw the video, will ask for a screenshot of the jump, actually on the landing part BO held the phone slightly down and it's not visible, but the departure is there, lol!
The arabian was sold and now he has another bay 2 or 3 year old. Stallion. Sigh...


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I confess that I leave horseforum for a couple of hours and come back and their is 30 new pages on this thread of trying to catch up!!!
Not much to confess on my part, we just got our new truck (ute) so it means we will definitely be able to float the horses around next year to competitions! Theo is growing like a weed and is finally shedding his foal coat and he is gorgeous (new pics in his thread)!! We are also looking at a new property to board Roy at so we can fit Theo in and it has an arena + loads of trails so I am super excited!!! 

Now to spend the next hour catching up


----------



## JCnGrace

@*cbar* , at least you have a person on each mower so you can be excused for having two. Hubby doesn't want me mowing because I might do it different then he thinks it should be done. That's ok, one less chore I have to do. LOL

@*PoptartShop* , best of luck on your chat with the rescue owner. It truly is more amazing to have your own horse. 

@*Rainaisabelle* , congrats on the truck! How much longer until Theo is weaned and with you? I bet you can't wait to be able to lay hands on the cute little booger whenever you want. 


I dodged the bullet (dentist) for today because he wasn't in. I shoved the crown back on myself and just hope I don't swallow it in my sleep between now and Tuesday since they can just reglue it as long as the little bit of tooth under it is still healthy.

My calendar so far for next week is 2 trips to the vet on Monday, to take and then pick up the kittens, dentist Tuesday, doctor and then therapy on Wednesday. I told you guys my life was becoming one that revolved around doctor appointments! LOL

Not much happening this weekend though as far as I know. I feed the minis every day because they're right outside the back door but I haven't been to the big barn in several days and although I can see the other horses all the time I haven't interacted with them so I'm missing them and need to have hubby take me up there. Just in case you're scratching your heads over that walking is not an option. The cats that live at the house try to follow me to the barn and then the cats that live at the barn try to follow me back to the house and then we have all kinds of cat fights going on. LOL Take the 4-wheeler or truck and then they all stay where they're supposed to be but I can't drive yet, well I probably could if someone wasn't so anal about me following doctors orders.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

@JCnGrace Not for atleast 2 months. Hes only just on 3 months now (Born 28th August) Hes pretty big as it is right now and is eating independently as well as still drinking from mum but i'd like him to stay with mum until minimum 5 months. Hes also getting his grapefruits removed down at the stud as I figured it'd be less stressful with mum. 
Hope your crown stays until you can get to the dentist as that sucks! Your life really is revolving around different doctors appointments ahha


----------



## JCnGrace

Good plan @Rainaisabelle. I always preferred gelding before weaning too and although some people wean early I never thought it was a good idea.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

@JCnGrace I agree, he will probably start the weaning process in January but he won't leave until late late Jan/early feb


----------



## Golden Horse

Wow this place is busy! Need to be able to check in lots or everything goes screaming by.

Love Izzie in her dirty winter woollies, always amazes me how the hairy yak of winter scrubs up into the summer show pony...

Confessions, well kind of bummed that the final answer on my knee is that it is beyond saving, so needs replacing. Being that I am Canadian that means hurry up and wait, seems entirely normal to me, was born in UK, and moved here. So IT SUCKS 8 months on the list, because I chose a surgeon who is both excellent and popular.

On the upside of that....means that I can get through another show season, go to UK for Royal Wedding, no not that one, my son is getting married in a Scottish Castle next year...and then get the knee done....all I have to do is find a way to manage the pain and lack of mobility. I just started taking CBD oil, and it is helping so much, if it keeps working, I can get through this. Another upside gives me a long time to try AGAIN to lose weight, and certainly get fitter before the op


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582

I've just skimmed through everyone's post, wow it's busy here.

I confess I'm thankful for how, overall, things worked out today 
I zoned out (Don't think I feel asleep, at least not completely) on my way home from seeing the horses.

Hit the guard rail and, the fun part, totalled my mom's car. Now we're hunting for a cheap used one, but the good part is that I walked away with nothing but a small stress headache. Learned two lessons; be more aware of being tired and don't overcorrect the car.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@Rainaisabelle I am sure you cannot wait to have Theo next to you at the new boarding place, but it's a very wise decision to keep him with his mum a little longer 
@JCnGrace I hope you don't loose the crown. And at the barn my problem walking would not be the cats fighting but me kicking them accidentaly because they like to walk glued to my feet, lol!!
@Golden Horse oh, that sucks about your knee. But you seem to be facing the whole waiting time with a positive spirit, so that's a plus. For a moment I thought you were some real vip, were invited to the prince's wedding, and we didn't know, lol!
@BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 could not like your post, but I am glad you are ok. Such a scary situation!! I am very wary of when I am feeling sleepy, but as I usually don't make long drives I open the car windows and put music out loud. Well, that I usually do already, lol!

Speaking of if it's almost midnight and this sleeping beauty (yeah, right...) will get some rest to get up early and go check my mare


----------



## Rainaisabelle

@TuyaGirl I definitely want him here ASAP! But I also want him to benefit completely from his mother. The stud usually weans between 5-6 months so not to far away


----------



## GMA100

@Rainaisabelle, Theo is sooo cute! It must be so hard waiting for him to come! I'm excited for you to get him too, as I hope we will get more pictures than we already do!! 
@BlindHorseEnthusiast4582, wow! thank goodness you're okay!!! Cars can be replaced, but people can't, so glad you got away without any injuries! So many people don't!


Get yourself some rest @TuyaGirl and have fun visiting your mare! 

I always feel empty when I don't get to the barn to see all my animals, @JCnGrace. It's not a good thing! Sucks about you not being able to drive yet!

@Golden Horse, to bad about your knee, but I have a family friend that I believe had a knee replacement and she was back to normal in a few months! The waiting on the list isnt easy, I bet! 



I confess I am glad I only have to give ONE sibling a gift for Christmas! The kids at home put their names in a dish and we all draw one. Whoevers name you draw, you get them a gift. The parents exchange their gifts. It's easy! if I had to get each sibling and their 'other' a gift, I would be broke!! I drew my sister who is in school to be a nurse this shirt: https://www.amazon.com/Cute-Enough-Heart-Skilled-Restart/dp/B01EE3UKF8?th=1


----------



## JCnGrace

@Golden Horse both my brother and a sister had both knees replaced earlier this year. Brother had both his done at the same time and while he says they don't hurt anymore it feels like his lower legs aren't his. I kinda understand what he's talking about because they did a block on my arm for surgery and until that block wore off my arm didn't feel like it was mine either so I imagine his nerves haven't healed yet. Sister had two separate surgeries and seems to be doing better with hers. Enough that she forgets until she bangs it on something and it reminds her she's not fully healed yet. It's smart to wait for the best surgeon. 

@BlindHorseEnthusiast4582, so glad you are ok!

@TuyaGirl, have a good day with Tuya tomorrow!

@GMA100, not driving hasn't bothered me except when hubby told me I couldn't drive to the barn. LOL I do miss doing my barn chores though because I'm one of those weird people who enjoy it. Not that I don't need a break for couple of days every now and then but we're beyond ridiculous now.

We used to draw names too but eventually gave it up and only exchanged gifts with mom and dad and now just mom. I'm sure your sister will get a kick out of the T-shirt you got her. No clue what to get mom this year because she says she doesn't want or need anything (except her car - roll eyes). I was thinking about audio books but first she would need something to play them on and unless that device is extremely easy to use she doesn't do too well with electronics. Absolutely refuses to own a computer, bought a fancy cell phone and it absolutely befuddled her so had to go back to a flip phone. I'm not sure if she'd like it or not. I have no clue about them so I need to do the research.


----------



## Change

@BlindHorseEnthusiast - glad to hear you walked away from a total car with one a headache. That's so scary - dozing at the wheel is the one thing that is guaranteed to have me pull over and walk around a bit. {Hugs}
@JCnGrace - you could get Mom a Kindle. They are designed as e-readers and have a really easy to operate interface with Audible Books. Mine was a life saver when I had my neck surgery and had to spend a few days too fried to do anything more than sit in my recliner with my eyes closed. Just select, hit play, and away we went to whatever land I chose to visit. They aren't that expensive, either.

Rapper got a bath today, along with some serious conditioning on his mane and tail. He didn't look half bad right up until I put him back his field - where he promptly did his level best to turn into a bay.


----------



## JCnGrace

@Change, Rapper would definitely be on my radar if I was looking for a new horse. He looks like a stout and well put together guy.

Mom has checked out Kindles before and says she doesn't like or want one. Not sure she could see well enough to scroll through and pick the book she wanted to listen to. Imagine how dumb I felt last night after making my post and then researching what an audio book actually was and finding it was nothing more than a CD. LOL If she doesn't already have a CD player I think she could work one of those really simple ones that you just load one CD at a time and then press play. 

My discovery last night reminded me of another recent "YOU ARE SO DUMB" moment. I kept hearing the word airbnb come up and while I did get the gist of it being a bread and breakfast I didn't know what the "air" part of it meant. I imagined all sorts of things including it being some new virtual reality fad that had people pretending to spend the night in a bnb. LOL Nope, the "air" part is just a place to advertise your bnb so the owners of the site can make their fortunes.


----------



## gingerscout

I missed something is rapper a new horse change?


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582

@Change thank you. I didn't realize I was so tired, and didn't feel tired up to that point while driving, but given how I walked away with no injuries, I took it as a sign that somebody was telling me I need to be more mindful of my own health! The radiator, bumper, and cooling fan were gone. I bent the front of the frame, and took out 8-12 feet of the guardrail! 

He's a cute boy, is he new?

Thank you to everyone else too. Neither of my parents have ever wrecked like that. I can't help but keep replaying it over in my head, trying to figure out where it went wrong. Or more accurately, how I could have prevented hitting that rail. I feel so bad for wrecking it.


@JCnGrace a lot of audio books are like tapes, with just a pause, a play, and a rewind. But they're individuals, you can't get different ones on the same thing as far as I know. A lot of libraries have them to check out too.


----------



## Change

gingerscout said:


> I missed something is rapper a new horse change?


Rapper (aka M&M) is the horse I'm testing out/tuning up for a friend so she (I) can get him sold. He's a great horse and needs to be used vs being ignored out in a pasture.


----------



## JCnGrace

Typo alert, I just noticed I wrote bread and breakfast instead of bed and breakfast. LOL I hate it when I don't notice before my time to edit is up.

Kittens were not happy about getting locked in the tack room. Pickles even clawed and she usually doesn't mind being held. Now in the morning we have to get in the door of the tack room without any of them escaping. Ought to be fun. The boys will recover faster so she may have to spend a day in solitary confinement to keep them from pouncing on her in play.


----------



## Change

I like bread with my breakfast. :rofl: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I confess we are thinking of sending our dog Buddy to the groomers as I think it’s time he gets a good bath and nail clipping ! Also waiting for my official university results to come out midnight !


----------



## JCnGrace

Cute dog @Rainaisabelle. Good luck on your test results and don't forget to share the good news with us!


I confess I shut off my alarm and fell back to sleep this morning. Good thing hubby didn't do the same.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

@JCnGrace hes lovely when he isn't be cheeky lol! Hope you had a good sleep in!


----------



## Change

I managed to sneak in a 30 minute ride on Rapper yesterday - just a quick 2 miles before dusk. Would have ridden a wee bit longer if I hadn't seen a deer. I really, really don't like hunting season. It isn't that I mind the hunting, per se, but darnit... it interferes with my riding time!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

@Change that would suck! I would be seriously afraid of hunting season!


----------



## SwissMiss

Change said:


> I managed to sneak in a 30 minute ride on Rapper yesterday - just a quick 2 miles before dusk. Would have ridden a wee bit longer if I hadn't seen a deer. I really, really don't like hunting season. It isn't that I mind the hunting, per se, but darnit... it interferes with my riding time!


Yep, after last week I am very wary of hunting season as well! 
It was sooo nice being completely oblivious/naive :mrgreen:


----------



## Change

Our friend who owns one of the cotton fields I ride in warned me when I first bought Cally that I needed to be very careful riding during hunting season. It doesn't help at all that she's the same color as a deer!! Although I love my grulla/buckskin's color, because of it she is on vacation as soon as hunting season starts! I wouldn't feel safe riding her unless I could find a fluorescent full-body sheet for her - and I suspect she'd pitch a fit (and me) if I tried such a thing! LOL. At least Rapper and Tango don't look much like deer!


----------



## SwissMiss

The rider that got shot at has a black horse and she was decked out in blazing orange... Unfortunately some hunters around here seem to shoot on sound 

And the shots that we heard very close Saturday,made us all a bit jumpy, I admit...


----------



## 6gun Kid

Change said:


> I wouldn't feel safe riding her unless I could find a fluorescent full-body sheet for her - and I suspect she'd pitch a fit (and me) if I tried such a thing! LOL. At least Rapper and Tango don't look much like deer!


 I used to take an orange livestock marker and write C-O-W in great big letters on their sides when I was running cattle on my BLM lease, because it backed up to the national forest.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I confess my final results are out! Two passes and a distinction!


----------



## GMA100

I confess:












My Border Collie cow dog pups are finally here!!! I'm so excited to see how many turn out to be great farm dogs!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

gma100 said:


> i confess:
> 
> View attachment 948578
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my border collie cow dog pups are finally here!!! I'm so excited to see how many turn out to be great farm dogs!


omg puppies! I love puppies!!!


----------



## PoptartShop

Thanks, everyone. WELL...I didn't actually have a chance to talk with her after all. :sad: When I got there, she was heading out to get another rescue pony. She was pretty busy. By the time she got back, she was busy with the pony. It's OK though, there's always next weekend.  She did ask how my ride was though!
I did have a good ride on Camden.  Some pictures! :mrgreen: He is just adorable. We did a lot of trotting & figure 8's! Took a few canter steps too. LOL. He's so BIG! Doesn't look it in the pics but he's like 17H!
I want to go on a trail with him again soon, it's been awhile!


I'll catchup with everyone in a few, busy busy Monday.:icon_rolleyes: Ugh.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

PoptartShop said:


> Thanks, everyone. WELL...I didn't actually have a chance to talk with her after all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I got there, she was heading out to get another rescue pony. She was pretty busy. By the time she got back, she was busy with the pony. It's OK though, there's always next weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She did ask how my ride was though!
> I did have a good ride on Camden.  Some pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is just adorable. We did a lot of trotting & figure 8's! Took a few canter steps too. LOL. He's so BIG! Doesn't look it in the pics but he's like 17H!
> I want to go on a trail with him again soon, it's been awhile!
> 
> 
> I'll catchup with everyone in a few, busy busy Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh.


I hope you do get to catch up with her soon !


----------



## TuyaGirl

@Rainaisabelle Congrats!! And what a cute dog you have!

@GMA100 Puppies!! So darn cuteeeee!! Lol! Don't you just love their smell as babies? 

@PoptartShop oh bummer!! I was expecting some great news already. Glad you had a good ride on Mr.big  I bet you missed him.

Didn't put my eyes on BO's son anymore, but it's not forgotten. The weather kept really cold, so I didn't feel like riding, Tuya got a good groom, pasture time and that was it. And she almost ran me over affraid of the tarp covering the shavings, that little brat, lol!! She looked at it all weird and sideways, let's say I didn't have the time to get fully out of the way, ahah. Then brought her back but she didn't want anything to do with it. Silly old girl. She is full of life still, I actually like that.
Hunting season is over for now, I just hate it as hunters shoot everything that moves and do not respect the distance between houses...

And I confess the freaking stalker is back. Come on, it's been 5 or 6 years already, GET OVER IT!! 

Back to work now.... The joy...


----------



## Captain Evil

Well, I confess. My firm resolution to catch up on everything that has happened with people and their four-legged hay burners before posting ANYTHING new has failed miserably. Life is so chaotic!!

Today we have the building inspector coming out to check our new solar panels:









...and we do not yet have an occupancy permit yet, although we have been living here for ... maybe three years? We are more than a little nervous!


----------



## cbar

@PoptartShop, what a handsome boy he is! Hope you get to have the chat with the rescue lady soon. Glad you got a good ride in at least! 


Amber & I had another group dressage lesson. She was a very good girl and I'm getting super excited about how well she is doing for such a green horse. Really wish i had more time to ride, but with short days and crap weather....it IS basically winter i guess  


I took today off work to use up some holidays before the end of the month. I'm dealing with a very sick dog so cooking up some pumpkin and hope it soothes her stomach. If not I think I may need to take her to the vet


----------



## GMA100

Congrats @Rainaisabelle! Your doggy is so cute! What breed?
@TuyaGirl, Puppy smell is the best! And so glad you got to spend dome time with Tuya! 


Camden is so cute @PoptartShop!! 
@Good Luck @Captain Evil!


Awww! @cbar Hope your pup gets better soon! Is she throwing up? Diarrhea? Pumpkin and cooked rice are best for that. <3 



I confess I AM IN LOVE with my babies! 

Mom is doing great after 7 pups!! 4 girls and 3 boys! I already have a guy that my dad helps work cows with wanting one or two to work cows, I'm keeping one and another 2-3 people possibly interested for working stock......They ain't going anywhere till they're 8 weeks though!


I'm getting attached to a certain one and I'm hoping she has the most stock sense! I said I wouldn't pick one out till I saw them on calves at 5-6 weeks, but I fell in love when she was just a few hours old.


----------



## PoptartShop

@cbar thank you! Same here, I hope I get the answer soon! @Captain Evil Ah! I hope the inspection goes well. Good luck! Fingers crossed all is okay. @TuyaGirl I know, me too. :sad: Hopefully this weekend. Dying to know lol.
Awww, I bet Tuya enjoyed the nice grooming session with her momma.  That's so cute, she is so full of life. She's a happy girl!
Ugh the stalker?!!!! Oh gosh. Some people just never move on. :icon_rolleyes: 
@GMA100 Aw thank you! & that sounds really easy, drawing a name!  Aw! That makes it way less stressful.  Gift-giving can be so difficult sometimes, ugh.
Awww, OMG too much cuteness! :smile: The pups are soooo cute. I'm jealous! They are so tiny & adorable. Momma looks happy too!
@Change Rapper is so handsome. LOL, I was about to say, you know he won't stay that clean forever! :lol: So cute. I'm sure he loved getting all pampered.  Just to roll again, right?! Silly boy!
@JCnGrace LOL don't feel so bad, I didn't know what an AIR b&b was either. :lol: Until I saw it on Shark Tank! 
Bread & breakfast...sounds perfect to me! :rofl: That's funny. Aw, I hope the kittens don't try to escape! They are probably so cute though. Whew about the alarm. I almost didn't wake up on time today either.
@BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 wow, I'm glad you are okay. Thank goodness. :sad: The car can be replaced. You can't. Whew. That is definitely scary.  You are very lucky you walked away unharmed. 
@Rainaisabelle thank you, me too! & aw, Buddy will like being groomed!  He is a cutie! 
@Golden Horse sorry to hear that about your knee, but I have some relatives that have had their knees replaced (and their hips, too!) and they felt a lot better!  You will be fine! The waiting is frustrating I'm sure, but that's good you are going to a reputable doctor.

I confess, I want some hot chocolate!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

@GMA100 Buddy is a wolfhound X bullarab and probably some other things as well


----------



## cbar

@GMA100, those puppies are adorable!! I keep saying we need a 'puppy room' at work where co-workers can get puppy snuggles if they are stressed out. Still haven't received approval yet though  (at first it was a panda room, but that didn't seem realistic) 


Well, I took Ms. Lily-bean (my dog) to the vet as she wasn't eating and really wasn't acting herself. I'm really glad I did - they took x-rays and apparently her stomach is twisted. Which does require emergency surgery. The vet says she has a 50/50 chance of getting through it....so hopefully it all goes well. I was a bit of a mess this afternoon...much better now and just hoping for good news. She recovered really quickly when she busted her leg, so I know she is a resilient pooch.


----------



## Knave

I didn’t read all of the posts because I missed a ton, but I did see the puppies! @GMA100 Yay!!! Puppies!!!

Also @cbar I’m sorry.


----------



## Captain Evil

Well, I took Ms. Lily-bean (my dog) to the vet as she wasn't eating and really wasn't acting herself. I'm really glad I did - they took x-rays and apparently her stomach is twisted. Which does require emergency surgery. The vet says she has a 50/50 chance of getting through it....so hopefully it all goes well.[/QUOTE]

I've had three dogs develop gastric torsion (bloat): two German Shepherds 









and one Newfie...









...and they all survived, even though the vets were not sure with Laika, the darker Shepherd, and Halo, the Newf. We had all three dogs' stomachs "tacked" and none of them ever developed gastric torsion again, and all lived to ripe old ages. I hope your Lily-bean does really well!


----------



## cbar

Thank you @Knave & @Captain Evil. I just got a call from the vet and the surgery went really well...Lily woke up really quickly afterward. I'm so relieved!!! Depending on her mood (she can be a growly dog) we might have her home in a day or 2. 
@Captain Evil, I'm glad your dogs got through the bloat issues as well. I had never even heard of it so was really surprised when she said that was what happened. Guess some breeds are more prone to it (she is a cane corso). At least now I know what to look out for in the future (we have a german shepherd as well).


----------



## Knave

That’s great news @cbar!


----------



## Captain Evil

The inspection went really well. She never mentioned anything about us living here without an occupancy permit; she never pointed out the lack of railings on our loft or dock, she never objected to our low door heights (5.6" on our interior doors) and she never even glanced at our uncovered wiring. I don't know if we will be getting a call or letter later, but... seems to have gone just fine.

After the inspection, we had a few dive jobs to do, one of which was collecting urchins for some government research facility in Massachusetts. DE used to collect creatures for them all the time, but has turned them down over the last five years or so, because the animals they wanted have become rather scarce in these parts, AND because our contact person is a bit of a pain.

So he said, "I don't think I'll charge them this time; it won't take me long to do this." So he dove, got 400 urchins, tied them in bags to the dock as pre-arranged, called and left a message, and headed to the next job. 

Then the texts and calls started. 

"I know I said BY Thursday, but I really meant ON Thursday..." 
"They are not in crates?? (The scientist there said no crates). I really wanted them in crates" 
"Can you split them up into more bags, so they are not heavy?"
"Did you happen to collect any sea cucumbers? I could really use some sea cucumbers.."
"I'm gonna need someone to meet me at the dock at 9:00 to help me load the urchins.." (I'm 60 and can easily carry 400 urchins... she can't carry 100??)

So I think he's gonna charge her now.


----------



## JCnGrace

@Rainaisabelle, congrats on your test results! See you worried for no reason.

@cbar, so glad Lily's surgery went well and she came out of anesthesia without a problem. Kids are so worrisome whether they have 2 legs or 4.

@GMA100, adorable, huggable, kissable PUPPIES! I always get the wants when I see puppies or foals. They make me go all mushy and I am not normally a mushy person.

@Change, YAY for your ride, just be careful out there during hunting season. If K or the granddaughter can go along on the 4-wheeler that might help alert the idiots, not that all hunters are idiots. 

@PoptartShop, Camden always has such a kind expression on his face. Is he really laid back in person?

@Captain Evil, I've really missed all your wonderful photos and am glad you're finding some time to post some again!

@TuyaGirl, sorry to hear about your stalker being back. Does your country have such a thing as restraining orders? Please be careful!


The kittens came through their surgery just fine. By the time we got home the boys were pretty much back to normal but little Pickle was still woozy. They're locked in the tack room for another night to be sure they get it all slept off before trying to climb in and out of the loft. Devil Dog went with us to pick them up and got his vaccinations for the year even though it was a couple of months early. Of course on the way home we had to stop and get him a cheeseburger (not my idea by the way LOL). 

So in talking to the vet today to find out more about his "official retirement" his plan is mainly to see all his clients one last time but will still be available for consultations and picking up meds but then turned around and said he'd spay that other kitten if we ended up being stuck with her and wants to give the dog his second booster of the 3 year rabies vaccine next year. I'm still confused about what all he really wants to do. The thing is I do most of the routine stuff for the horses so they are mainly emergency calls BUT you're not going to have a vet that's willing to do weekend and middle of the night emergency calls unless you're a regular client so I've always used the small animals to put me in that "regular" status. I'm torn!


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

@Rainaisabelle Congratulations, thats awesome. :cheers: :winetime: :happydance: :loveshower:
@cbar glad that all worked out well


----------



## Rainaisabelle

@cbar thats awesome! so glad!!

Thanks for the support everyone!


----------



## PoptartShop

@cbar oh thank goodness the surgery was successful. I would've been a nervous wreck too! :sad: That is such a relief. Pets are family! <3
@JCnGrace actually YES! He really is super laidback & very sweet.  His expressions definitely match his personality.  I'm glad the surgery for the kittens went well. Mmm, a cheeseburger sounds good! I'm sure you worked up an appetite! :smile: Yum! LOL. Hmm about the vet, that is tough. Sounds like he's not even sure himself on what he wants to still do. He better figure it out!
@Captain Evil I'm glad the inspection went well! Yay! Heck yes he should definitely charge her, for all that! :lol: That's a lot! I've missed your lovely pictures too!  Love hearing about your adventures. 

I confess, we have YET ANOTHER...new girl, starting today...my boss hired her on a whim, I didn't get to really be involved in the interviewing process, but oh well. We shall see. :icon_rolleyes: Let's see how long this one lasts. She's a younger girl (28, 2 years older than me) & all of us kinda wish he hired someone older, more experienced. A previous office mgr we had was older, & it was just better. 

So, let's see how it goes. Blah! Sick of training a new person every so often & then they don't workout/quit/get fired. Nobody wants to work here. I myself am trying to get out!

Happy Tuesday


----------



## Change

@GMA100 - the puppies are adorable! Is the one that looks solid black actually a black or possibly a brindle? I would love to have a brindle border collie.
@Rainaisabelle - Congratulations! Does this mean you are finally done and is Done - or is this just the end of another semester?
@Captain Evil - definitely charge the crazy, undecided idjit!! Sheesh! And Congrats on the inspection going so smoothly. Does this mean you finally get your occupancy permit?
@cbar - so glad to hear your dog came through surgery with flying colors. Bloat is scary. A friend who has always had Great Danes has their stomachs tacked when they are spayed/neutered. I think every large dog at risk for bloat should have that done.

It's raining here, today and a cold front promises that each day for the next week will be colder than the one before. I guess winter has arrived. Bleah.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

@Change I am completely finished my degree


----------



## Change

@Rainaisabelle - Then double Congratulations!! :winetime::cheers::winetime::happydance::winetime::winetime:


----------



## Rainaisabelle

@Change Thank you!! It's been a very long 3 years


----------



## GMA100

@Change, the grandma to the puppies we have now has had a few that look like this:

















More so the fist image than the last, but I couldn't find much of what I was looking for on google.

The black puppies will most likely look like this though: 

















They gain tri as they get older. And they do have white stockings and a little white stripe down their face  so they aren't totally black! 


So glad your doggy is going to be okay @cbar!!


----------



## Knave

@Rainaisabelle Congratulations! That is a bit accomplishment!
@GMA100 That middle dog is just beautiful! We once had one colored like the bottom puppy. He was a useless cowdog we paid fairly good for, but he was a great pet who loved everyone.


----------



## PoptartShop

Double post.


----------



## PoptartShop

@Rainaisabelle congrats, that's awesome!! 

I confess, the new girl actually only came in for her final interview today, she won't be starting for a few weeks. LOL, she's so in for it! :lol: Sheesh.

I'm excited to go to FL to Disney in a few weeks. I haven't been since I was in a stroller, so I'm super pumped.  Just can't wait to have a little vacation.


----------



## cbar

@ranaisabelle, that is awesome news on being all done!! What a relief!!!! Bet you find it hard to believe it is all over?? 

@Change, I hadn't really heard much about bloat in dogs, but now that we've gone through it I think if I ever got a puppy that would be at risk I would get the stomach stapled when they were fixed. My vet was saying that they automatically do it on Danes as it is so common. It surprised me how many people have gone through this. At least our vet was good about setting up a finance option for us as the surgery is costing a lot - and right before Christmas to boot!!! 

@PoptartShop, I hope the new girl works out. Is the work load or the environment which is not conducive to people sticking it out there?? 

@Captain Evil - I meant to mention that I too also miss all your photos. And really glad to hear your house inspection went so well. 
@JCnGrace, glad to hear all the kitties are fixed up and it went so well. Does your vet give you a discount due to pure volume? LOL. 


Waiting to hear from the vet to see how Lily is doing this morning. She mentioned they normally keep them for a few days after surgery, but Lily does not tend to like other people so she may have to come home a bit early.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

@cbar it’s very hard to know what to do now haha it’s like their is no more to do for uni so what do I do now ? I have a job but not till January so I’m just ticking along waiting. Keep up updated on your puppy!


----------



## Change

@GMA100 - I love the look of the 2nd dog. That's pretty much the color I want, but again, with less white. The tri-colors are lovely, too, though. My sister has a solid brindle (no white) border collie that is absolutely on my "I have to steal him" list! She says he's worthless as a working dog, but a wonderful companion and stays with her on the trail. I'm cool with that!


----------



## PoptartShop

@cbar pretty much. We are so behind on some things because well, nobody's here to do it (I can't do EVERYTHING!) & it's been months without someone steady, so nobody really wants to deal with it. :lol:
Now she's not starting for a few weeks. My boss had me thinking she was starting today. LOL. Aw, I hope Lily is doing okay. I'm sure you want her back home with you.


----------



## 6gun Kid

So for those of you who have followed along, after 790 days in foster care, my friend Barb will legally adopt Lucy and Mia on Thursday at 9 am! My Ahole boss however, wouldn't give me the day off to go.But, whatever, it isn't about me it is about them!


----------



## carshon

@6gunkid so sorry you are going to miss this great occasion. But that is great news!


----------



## GMA100

That is sooo exciting @6gun Kid!! I love foster kids and foster families! The world needs more people like the people who can foster! 

Sucks you can't go. Some people just don't understand...


----------



## PoptartShop

@6gun Kid I am SO happy for you!!!!!!!  Congrats! It sucks you can't be off that day, but regardless that is AMAZING news! And I agree, some bosses are jerks...mine is too!
@GMA100 love the dogs! So cute! They have the cutest faces.


----------



## JCnGrace

testing, testing, testing


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

@JCnGrace lots of testing going on. This thread will not progress for me, i'm on page 934 and when I click 935, 936 or 'last' it just re-loads 934. I guess this may mean something to the website people!!


----------



## Golden Horse

Seems like a chunk is missing everywhere


----------



## JCnGrace

I know, it's all screwed up. There's a thread on it in the Forum Support section and I told them about the test. It flunked! LOL Seriously though everyone else is having the same problem. Seems like it reset itself to 12/05/17. I hope they can bring back the more recent posts and threads


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

This is weird with whole pages of posts being swallowed by The Post Eating Monster!


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

I see there are a couple of days missing off my journal. Hopefully the host provider can do a reset.


----------



## Captain Evil

it's like a Stephen King novel... whole chunks of our lives are vanishing! 
I'm scared....

:shock:


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Oh dear my post is gone! This is freaky !!


----------



## PoptartShop

This is super weird. :O I was having issues yesterday, I went to page '83' on someone's journal & it like...wasn't there. Just kept going back to page 82. Ugh, what is going on!


----------



## Zexious

@GMA100 - Thank you! It went well! 
Oh my gosh, those babies!! They look so sweet! I'm positive this has been addressed elsewhere in the almost 1,000 pages of this thread, but what breed are they? :')!!!! I think my favorite is either Squid or Ryker ;o;
@PoptartShop - Fingers crossed that the training goes well-and that this one sticks around! !
@TuyaGirl - Yeah, the general train of thought is that breeds (or maybe types?) tend to mature at different rates. I do think I've heard that Spanish horses tend to mature a bit slower--maybe he could benefit from some more time to be a baby? 
Happy to hear all is good at the barn! I'm the same way, so I can definitely relate 
@Golden Horse - I'm so sorry for your loss (a loss is a loss, even four years later)--he looks like he was such a sweet boy. ): Interesting how he changed color so much from puppyhood to adulthood. 
I'm sure you have lots of wonderful memories with him-keep them close!
@twixy79 - Man! That is a short list! ): Do you maybe need to expand the range that you're looking at?
@blue eyed pony - Generally a day or two won't kill a horse 
I've actually had farriers come out on holidays--they don't seem to mind, and I just give them a healthy tip.
@Rainaisabelle - Yikes! Sounds like you have a lot on your plate! Let us know how it all goes! 

I confess that, after reading a book I particularly didn't like, I need to make my weekly trip to the library. 
My meeting with the trainer went well--we have our first contact on the 1st. I was surprised to see contacts were as much as lessons!


----------



## twixy79

@Zexious the problem is we are looking in a really specific geographic location, and there are not many 10+ acre plots in that area that are zoned for horses/livestock. So perhaps buying land, and starting from scratch wouldn't be so bad. I could get my dream kitchen, and a big bath tub, and the dogs could get their own bedrooms! lol


----------



## GMA100

Weird.....This page is going wonky!! I didn't see any of these posts till now and now it's all chopped up from like a week ago..


----------



## GMA100

@Zexious, yours in one of the only ones I can see. They are Registered Border Collies out of parents that work cows on our farm


----------



## PoptartShop

@Zexious aw, that's exciting!  Everything is so expensive nowadays isn't it? Ugh.
Thank you! 

Eh, she did OK but it was a bit awkward for me. I wasn't really prepared at ALL to show a new person stuff, but oh well. :lol:
She's coming in Monday to start (when I'm on vaca) so..good luck! 

I refuse to check emails on VACATION. So, not happening.  They will figure it out. LOL. 
I am riding tonight though. Rain held up, so that'll be nice.  My friend's horse Trigger is cool, I haven't rode him in a long time but he's a TB so I know I'll have fun. 

Work is super crazy today!


----------



## Golden Horse

This is very weird, I wish that the admins would acknowledge when we have problems, it’s all well and good saying “their busy” doesn’t take more than 5 minutes to say “we know we have issues, we are looking into it, will update as soon as we know more”


----------



## Captain Evil

I confess, this has never happened to me before in my life! So, the back story is this...



Captain Evil said:


> After the inspection, we had a few dive jobs to do, one of which was collecting urchins for some government research facility in Massachusetts. DE used to collect creatures for them all the time, but has turned them down over the last five years or so, because the animals they wanted have become rather scarce in these parts, AND because our contact person is a bit of a pain.
> 
> So he said, "I don't think I'll charge them this time; it won't take me long to do this." So he dove, got 400 urchins, tied them in bags to the dock as pre-arranged, called and left a message, and headed to the next job.
> 
> Then the texts and calls started.
> 
> "I know I said BY Thursday, but I really meant ON Thursday..."
> "They are not in crates?? (The scientist there said no crates). I really wanted them in crates"
> "Can you split them up into more bags, so they are not heavy?"
> "Did you happen to collect any sea cucumbers? I could really use some sea cucumbers.."
> "I'm gonna need someone to meet me at the dock at 9:00 to help me load the urchins.." (I'm 60 and can easily carry 400 urchins... she can't carry 100??)
> 
> So I think he's gonna charge her now.
> 
> View attachment 948762


And we did. We charged them. $200.00 Smackers, and figured, well, if they object, at least we won't have to collect for them again, so, no great loss, right?

Well, we got an e-mail back from the head guy down there, and he said, "We usually pay a good deal more than that, so we are adjusting your bill accordingly." 

They are paying us $800.00!!! 
:cheers: Let's party! Let's party! Let's party! Hey, Pony needs new shoes!


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

I confess I am somewhat gutted by the problems this time with hf. I thought doing a journal here would be a good format for a story to look back on. But if random posts are going to go missing I may have to rethink that :-(

It might be too late now for the host company to reset because of so many new posts. So they may be lost for ever.


----------



## Zexious

@PoptartShop - Enjoy your vacation! (8
That's one of my [ever growing list of...] New Year's Resolutions: to not check e-mails on days that I choose not to work.
@GMA100 - Aw! They're little sweeties :') Congrats again!
@twixy79 - If you're in a position to take your time, then absolutely! I see no reason not to get exactly what you're looking for ^^
@Captain Evil - Wow, that awesome news!
@ShirtHotTeez - I wonder if this is a one-off thing, as I can't remember it ever happening. For journaling purposes, maybe you could start a blog if you're concerned this will happen again and impede posting progress?

Not much to confess today. Going to bite the bullet and buy my mom a Varidesk... Does anyone here use one?


----------



## Change

I suffered withdrawal yesterday! I missed you guys!


----------



## TuyaGirl

I am getting notifications from a looong time ago, plus I noticed some of my likes are gone.
Stuck at 936 page, with page 934 having really older content.

I like your posts everyone!! Lol!!
I hope things get back to normal soon....


----------



## JCnGrace

I haven't even been able to post so I had to come over to the dark side (new version) to see if that works.


----------



## JCnGrace

It does! Took me a while to figure out why everyone else could still post and "like" a post when it wasn't letting me do a darn thing.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I confess I am waiting up to see the meteor shower pass over Cairns! I’ve never seen one!


----------



## Change

Okay - I can see and post here in Confessions, and in the Over 40s, but the Over 50s and the Krones/Kodgers pages are still stuck on 12/5. Same with some of the Journals I visit. 

We missed Pearl Harbor Day (12/7). :-( That's a date that should never be forgotten.

And I confess - y'all didn't miss a damned thing from me during the lost days. Nothing of note happened here.

Well, almost nothing. Granddaughter has Strep Throat (diagnosed yesterday). Joy.


----------



## SwissMiss

Oh Joy, @Change, hope she feels better soon!
@Captain Evil, awesome! Apparently you need to start charging more 

I confess it's a beautiful day out, I am working from home and actually need to work instead of going out and play with my mare :cry Wasted the whole morning fighting the washer (a very essential part in a household with little kids!) that seemed to be broken - and I may even have managed to fix it! Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## cbar

@SwissMiss, I hope you fixed your washer!!! We are dealing with a washing machine on the fritz but can't afford to replace it just yet. I told b/f we might have to resort to the old school way of using a tub & one of those scrubby devices. 


I was a little confused when I looked at this thread this morning - i thought I was going crazy, but apparently I'm not. LOL...lots of missing info and was super confused at some of the responses. 


Not much to confess over here. It is a nice day but windy. I might try to get the fish tank cleaned tonight with the hopes it will kick-start my motivation to clean the rest of the house. 


I also found out today that I will be hosting Christmas dinner for my entire family. I joked that we would be having spam and KD.....(or perhaps it wasn't a joke......)


----------



## Caledonian

I thought I was missing something when I came on HF but it’s not me, just the forum. The last time I was on, I ‘liked’, answered people and confessed but my posts here and on other threads are missing. 

Can’t say that much is happening here. 
I’m counting down the hours until I go on leave. I should’ve been off from Friday but I got roped into working on Saturday as we were short staffed for a training event. I was going to share the work, but my colleague has decided not to come in, leaving me to cope with everything. I’m going to have to be a magician and work out how I can split myself into two to cover things on different sites. It’ll be fun.


It’s cold here and icy but the days are beautiful; really crisp, bright and everything’s covered in a heavy frost.

@cbar Spam for Christmas; what is it they say about a true word said in jest:smile:. What’s KD?

Also, my 'likes' are disappearing from a few minutes ago.


----------



## Administrator

TESTING ADMIN

Post #9363

Jeff M


----------



## cbar

@Caledonian I hope you get all your work done!! 

Spam is basically canned ham - it is not very tasty (although some people really enjoy it). KD is what we call Kraft Dinner here (it is boxed Mac & Cheese). It used to be 'poor mans' food, but it can actually be more than $2 a box which is a rip-off...but I digress.


----------



## JCnGrace

Things are still crazy in here I see. 


Hey do any of you use those robotic sweepers and do they work? Thinking this might be a handy gift for mom because she's having trouble running the vacuum on carpet. Too late for Christmas but there's always her birthday and Mother's Day.


----------



## Horsef

I use it. It works amazingly but I have parquet floors, no carpets. I have three dogs and run it every day. The house is always clear of debris even in shedding season.


----------



## GMA100

Gross! @Change! I'd rather the Flu or anything over Strep! My ears and lymph nodes swell up like something fierce! 
@Rainaisabelle! Cool! Meteor showers are so cool! 
@SwissMiss, hope your washer got fixed! 

Ughh! @cbar, Spam? lol 



Never had one @JCnGrace.


Tada!!! I go caught up as much as I could in a tornado/hurricane looking thread! 

I confess right when I was starting to miss my horsey therapy moments I got an update on Ajax/Asher. He's doing really good and it seems as though he's as attached to his new owner as he was to me and comes running to her whenever she calls his name, just like he did for me! 

But......I STILL MISS HIM!!! I've been just so crazy busy and emotionally confused the last few days and I don't have no horse to just go snuggle with! 

You know.....Humans can just be idiots! And Other people have to help "fix" what messes they have made. I'm really realizing this after getting the baby and what he's been through and all that. 
Then the foster care association had a Christmas party and I saw one foster family finally starting to get what they've worked so hard for and I realized, they wouldn't of had to go through all of this if it weren't for humans and what they have done. Now, I'm really happy and proud of this family, the mom is the one who kinda gt me into horses and she helped me train Ajax and that horse experience has helped her dealing with naughty and rebellious kids, so yeah. I'm proud of the foster family, but just kinda having a hard time not hating the people who caused kids to go though this! 


Anyways! Sorry for the novel! It's just what I've been thinking the past few days!


----------



## Change

@GMA100 - I hear ya on wanting anything but Strep. Poor E's ears are driving her nuts and she's got sinusitis (migraines?!) and drainage to add to the Strep. She's miserable. Sure hoping the antibiotics kick in and squash this thing fast - she's flying home to TX to visit her parents on Saturday. Doc says she'll be over the contagious stage - 48 hours of antibiotics - this afternoon. This week is also Semester Finals at school. She's going in for an hour or so this morning to take one and possibly two of her tests this morning, then I'll go get her to bring her back home.


----------



## SwissMiss

Nope, no luck with the washer  seemed ok for a load or so and then the next one it stopped draining. Looks like the drain pump is shot and that was causing all the problems with spinning. Replacement will arrive Saturday and then the moment of truth will come out...

Guess who was hand-rinsing clothes until 1 pm...
@GMA100, I was/am always in awe how huge of a difference a foster family makes! And glad to hear that Asher is doing well.
@Change, taking exams while sick? A determined lady. Must be a family trait


----------



## PoptartShop

Hi guys!  Didn't even get a chance to hop on here yesterday, work was just soooooo busy. Trying to get stuff done before vaca is tough! I have today & tomorrow, then it's VACA TIME! LOL.

I rode Tuesday night though!  At my old barn friend's new place. It's beautiful, her house is gorgeous & the barn is just amazing! Trigger was really really good. I can't wait to continue exercising him for her!  Love me some TB's haha.

I am going to TRY to get to the rescue Saturday (we leave Sunday morning for Disney) to ride Camden if the weather holds up. Ugh. :sad: I miss him! Stupid snow ruined everything last weekend.

It snowed last night but not too much, like 1-2in. Which I'm perfectly OK with.
@TuyaGirl soooo weird! :lol: LOL like what happened!
@Change strep throat is the WORST. Before I got my tonsils out this summer, I seriously got it prob once a year at least. Ugh! I hope she feels better soon. :sad: That is the worst. It's so uncomfortable, it feels like knives down your throat.
@Golden Horse I agree completely. Like at least let us know you're working on it.
@Rainaisabelle a meteor shower sounds so cool! I've never seen one! :O
@Zexious thank you! 
@JCnGrace I'm still on classic, the new version is slower for some reason. Maybe it's just my work computer though. :lol:
@Captain Evil wow that's a LOT! Woooo!   That is great news! Yay!!! 
@SwissMiss fingers crossed the washer is fixed! That would be great. Going out with the horses sounds way better than working! LOL. 

I confess, I need to start packing tonight & I will try my hardest to not OVERPACK...I don't want to carry a heavy suitcase, so I think this time I will seriously pack only what I absolutely need. LOL, girl problems!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I confess I think it’s time to start doing some gentle work with Roy he’s 6 months into his recovery and he’s being a nut so I am contacting my vet to ask her what would be suitable.
@PoptartShop have a good Vacation!! Tell us all about it


----------



## Zexious

@PoptartShop - It's called "being prepared" 
DISNEY I'm so jealous <3 Enjoy your trip!!
@Rainaisabelle - It's tough when you can't explain to them that chilling out is for their own good  Let us know what the vet says!

I confess that I made a total idiot of myself yesterday xD
So, I mentioned earlier in the thread that I recently got a new (to me) car, after the car that I've owned since 15/16 (and got brand new) was totaled. It was a definitely upgrade, both in size and in terms of luxury. 
Anyway, I don't generally do much driving--I work from home where I make my own schedule, I don't have many friends in the area yet, and most everything I do, I do with Boyfriend, in which case he will drive. To top it all off, I'm not a great driver.
Anyway, I went to the library to pick up a book. I'm nearly there, and am waiting at a light (at the bottom of a little hill) next to a big dump or cement truck. The light changes and I go...on the other side of the hill, blocked from vision until you're right on top of them, are traffic cones. I'm still blocked in by the dump truck so I just... hit one D;
I park at the library, and go around to see that I've chipped my bumper. I immediately feel awful, and am hit with that common feeling that I screw up everything I touch, etcetc. 
I call my father when I get home, feeling generally miserable (I know, I know... first world problems!) only to be told that the chip had been there all along. I had been wondering how a traffic cone (MADE OF RUBBER) could chip a bumper xD I was so embarrassed...


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Oh @Zexious ! I probably would have been quite upset as well and I would have thought the same thing!


----------



## Captain Evil

I confess, I am in a massive chat-feud with Eccotemp. I'm not asking them to replace the unit I damaged by letting it freeze: Schneider's already did that. So I was going to drop the whole thing, but Eccotemp keeps sending me e-mails reiterating the fact that I knew or should have known not to let it freeze.

So I asked them to tell me where in MY manual it says that, and they keep referring me to some other manual. I have been on a live chat since 9 something this morning, and they still cannot show me where it says that. 

I scanned them the entire manual. Now they won't talk to me anymore...


----------



## JCnGrace

@Horsef, thank you so much for your input. I read some reviews online but most of them came from people who had been given a free one in exchange for rating it. I think if you're given something for free you're more likely to overlook some little quirks.



@Change, hope E's sinus infection clears up before her flight, I can't imagine how painful the added pressure would be. If you can get her to sneezing it will help clear it out faster but be prepared with lots of tissues. Blow some black pepper in her face. LOL Not really that would be cruel but she could just smell some.



@PoptartShop, have a blast at Disney World and ride the scariest roller coaster for me! Good luck with the packing thing I've never had any success in the travel light concept. LOL I'm back to being able to use the classic version so that was only a temporary glitch. Good thing because I still hate the new version.



@Rainaisabelle, good luck with Roy's rehab.



@Zexious, don't feel bad, crap happens. My last mishap was forgetting my tailgate was down and ramming it into the farriers truck door in our barn lot when I was trying to turn around. Crunched it bad enough he couldn't open or close it. 



@GMA100, it is worrying about how some people treat kids so cruelly but thank God there are people like your family out there that are willing to try to mend the broken pieces.



@SwissMiss, hubby was able to watch a you tube video and fix ours. DARNIT! I've been ready for it to die for years now so that I can upgrade but at the same time realize that todays appliances are not built to last like they used to be so I'm torn.


----------



## JCnGrace

WHOA! Another seemingly temporary glitch was the forum telling me I was banned. Scared me for a minute. LOL

@Captain Evil, I absolutely hate dealing with things like that. What is an Eccotemp?


----------



## Captain Evil

Eccotemp is the company which makes the Insta-Hot Power Max Equine portable horse hot water washer thingy that I bought, and it cost a fortune, too. I tested it, and it worked, then I stored it in my tack room, and it froze and the pipes burst, even though I followed their instructions and removed the drain plug.
Schneider's was great and replaced it, but both Schneider's and Eccotemp acted like I was an infant with water on the brain, and they kept telling me to read the manual. It took me 10 e-mails, several chats, and finally this long, 4 hour chat to get Eccotemp to admit that nowhere in the manual I got did it tell me to bring the unit inside a heated area.

They even attached another manual to the chat this morning, told me that THAT was the manual I should have received, and told me it was in there. It:

a). Was not the manual I received
b). Was not for the unit I bought
c). It wasn't in there anyway.

Four hours later, they finally admit that neither manual says don't let the unit freeze. Whew!


----------



## Caledonian

@*cbar* - Luckily, two of our Veterans have volunteered their Saturday to help me at work. They may be trying to avoid Christmas shopping, but still, I’m very grateful that they’re coming to the rescue. 

@*Zexious* – Any accident is upsetting but we all make mistakes. 
Embarrassment is dragging a bag of stones out of the back of my parents’ car without thinking what was happening to the paintwork of the bumper underneath! Oops. That left quite a few scratches. I spent the next few days trying to cover them with paint bought from the garage.

@JCnGrace – My parents also struggle with their vacuum. They’ve had ones that are too heavy and with too much suction; the current one is light but doesn’t pick-up. It’s hard to find a middle ground. I thought about the little robotic ones, mainly for the kitchen and hall, but I wondered if it would cope with the thicker carpets in the rest of the house. I also wondered if it would be a trip hazard.

@*PoptartShop* – have a good holiday. 

@Captain Evil – Sounds like they were trying to chase you away and were well aware that the fault was on their end.

So, I confess that I’m relieved about work on Saturday and happy that I’m on holiday from Sunday.


----------



## Mulefeather

@Captain Evil - Sounds like a scrap Boyfriend would love to partake in! He does NOT give up when he's owed something. Glad you got it cleared up! 

Everyone else - HI, y'all move too fast for me to keep up with. I've been sick- out of commission from work for two days, and with no vacation/sick time until 1st pay period of the new year, that's going to really sting this month. That's what I get for taking little kids to see Santa for the first time!

Best Friend and I took her 3 little ones to a new Christmas light display last Friday. It's only in its 2nd year and they haven't worked out all the bugs yet.

It was too dark on some portions of the trail, and nobody had swept/blown away leaves. I stepped in a hole while carrying the 2 year old girl, thank GOD it was just big enough to accommodate my huge foot, so I only bobbled slightly. I could also have done without the hidden sticks and rocks! 

Also because of darkness, the nearby road, and the fact that the oldest is non-verbal (childhood Apraxia) and doesn't always listen too well, we brought... the kid leashes (GASP). People have a visceral reaction to them, but it beats having to chase a preschooler (who cannot tell someone where he lives, where he came from, or even his own name if he gets lost) in a poorly-lit wooded area with a ton of strangers around- also avoids those "slip away unnoticed" moments some little kids manage to do. 

So of course it's not long until the Peanut Gallery shows up. A group of teenagers comes up behind us, and suddenly I start hearing ferocious whispering from a girl walking behind us about "that lady has her kid tied up with a lasso, she's walking him like a dog, ugh!" and other such nonsense. They're less than 3 feet behind me talking in loud whispers, and I can hear every word. I spun on my heel, summoned every bit of my I Am Done With Your (Bleep) face, and said "He's developmentally disabled, if that's what you were wondering." 

You could have heard a pin drop, and she refused to meet my eyes. Dang people, you're welcome to your opinions, just learn how to whisper better. Or better yet, keep it to yourself.


----------



## JCnGrace

@Caledonian, from what I read the larger units do a good job on deep carpet but those are the ones that are $800.00 - $900.00 plus they say they are very heavy. Even if all 5 of us kids pitched in that's way too expensive and I was thinking about one more in the 300.00 range. Her whole condo is carpeted and now that she no longer has a car wants wall to wall carpet out in her garage (?). So more carpet she can't vacuum and more that we'll have to since so far the only solution is for us kids taking turns cleaning for her. Starting to wish there were more than 5 of us because I hate cleaning my own house let alone someone elses! LOL


----------



## JCnGrace

@Mulefeather, that sounds like fun but you're right that being around kids is the fastest way to pick up a bug. Feel better soon! 


I confess that I will be so glad when the end of January gets here and I'm off restrictions. Hubby is doing what he has to do in critter care without complaint but now that I'm back doing the minor chores I realize he's not been doing all that he should. The mini's lot is filthy and he refills the water tanks without dumping and rinsing them out. Maybe I'm being picky but that's just basic care to me. For good news the horses are already back in the routine and come running when I holler at them to come in and eat.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@PoptartShop the struggle of packing... I am such a clumsy girl that I can accommodate lots of stuff in my bag, but when it's time to return things won't fit back, lol!! Even if I didn't get any extra ones. I bet you will have a blast at Disney. And I hope you can put your eyes on Camdem before you leave, at least.
@Zexious I am sorry but I had to laugh at that one! In here most cars have manual gearbox, I had to buy an automatic one. That's how comfortable I am driving, ahah!! But I got used really fast and now I am better at driving, especially since I have to drive 30 min.to the barn. Maybe you just need to drive more often?
@GMA100 Glad to hear Asher is doing great and loving his new mummy! I am sure you miss him. And keep us updated on the baby. I repeat myself but you have a wonderful heart.
@Rainaisabelle Good luck with Roy! I saw the video you posted but yeah, it's gone I think. He was feeling very well and acting very playful! He is such an handsome guy.
@Mulefeather I hope you get well soon! And some people are jerks, whatever...
@Captain Evil What a mess with the manuals, hope it sorts out soon! People like to complicate things, huh?
@JCnGrace banned?? That must have been scary. Then what did you do? Sorted out itself?


I am so dying for this week to end... I had two shorter weeks before, so this one is being looooong. Plus it's been hard on me, my uncle was having heart problems (controlled now) and my cousin had another panic attack. I want the weekend!! It's been raining, so I predict a very, very upset mare inside tomorrow. Will not rain but all will be such a mess I suppose. And BO is very wary of her lack of coordination and clumsiness, lol!! Nothing else to confess around here. Routine kills... 

If I don't come back in here I wish you all a really nice weekend, enjoy!!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I confess Roy has been cleared for very light work so I have made a workout plan for him which I put on my journal if anyone has any thoughts on it let me know.


----------



## Zexious

@TuyaGirl - Haha, it's ok to laugh! It is pretty funny, especially since I didn't actually damage my car xD The trouble is, I've always been a bad driver. Well, "bad" may not be the right word so much as "aggressive". I get easily frustrated with other drivers and I tend to go a little too fast.... But I think you may be onto something. Practice makes perfect, right?
Sending good vibes to your uncle and cousin, and wishing you a happy weekend, Tuya! Talk to you soon 
@Caledonian - That sounds exactly like something I would do xD Were you able to patch up the scratches ok? Did your parents ever notice?
Have a wonderful weekend! 

@JCinGrace - This also sounds like something that would happen to me :') One time I was leaving a barn that I was briefly training for. You parked with the nose of the vehicle up against the fence to the property, while the rear of your vehicle faced a somewhat busy road. I was leaving at a time when no one else was there, so I backed up just a little and tried to turn around.... only to hit/scrape the fence x.x I just kept going. What's wrong with me? Dx Was the farrier upset, or did he take it in stride?
The end of January will be here before you know it! :')! Is hubby not really a "horse guy"?
@Rainaisabelle - That's great news! I'll go check it out! Give us little updates here as well, if you can 

I confess that there's not much to confess. 
I ordered my mother's Christmas present yesterday, a Varidesk. Does anyone have or use one? What do they think?


----------



## PoptartShop

@*Mulefeather* it is definitely hard to catch-up with everyone on this thread! :lol: & gosh, people can be so rude! :sad: Ugh. Glad you stood your ground! Christmas lights are fun!  
@*Captain Evil* Gosh, about time they admitted they were in the wrong! If they sent you the correct manual it wouldn't have happened! Jerks! Especially something so expensive, you'd think they'd make sure everything was correct.
@*TuyaGirl* thank you! <3 
:sad: Oh no about your uncle & your cousin! Gosh. That is a lot.  I am so sorry, sending jingles your way. That is horrible. That is such a stressful week! You need a vacation. Ugh about the rain! I don't like it either, I'm with Tuya, I'm clumsy too! LOL. Mud is no fun, blah!
@*Zexious* thank you! Omg, I would've done the same thing. :sad: You figure if you hit something it'd cause damage! No matter what it was! Awww, I'm glad it wasn't a new chip! Thank goodness! That would've been the last thing you needed!  & hey, not driving much is a perk for you...you save on gas, yayyy!
@*Rainaisabelle* thank you, I will! 
@*JCnGrace* me too! LOL the classic version is the way to go. :lol: Thank you! I will try to ride scarier rides than I normally do...I'll try not to be a big baby & face my fears. Ones with crazy drops scare me the most! Ugh, my boyfriend is in for it. I'll be holding onto his arm for dear life. LOL.
@*Caledonian* thank you! :smile:

I confess, I'm really happy it's Friday.  Gonna get done some last-minute stuff then at 4:30 MY VACA STARTS! We aren't leaving until Sunday morning (super early, gotta be at the airport by 5am!) but it's supposed to snow today into tonight so not sure about riding tomorrow. Sigh. :sad: 
The lady at the rescue said no worries though, I can ride when I'm back! 
I am DEFINITELY making some hot chocolate tonight! Who's with me????

I'll be riding at my old barn friend's new farm (so jealous she has her own new farm!) a few times a week too though, so that'll be fun.  Yay for more riding!

I won't be back on here until probably AFTER Christmas (hopefully before if I get a chance), but!!!!!! I will take pictures for you guys & I can't wait to tell you all about my trip! Super pumped for Disney!!!   I hope everyone has a great holiday! <3


----------



## JCnGrace

@TuyaGirl, I would click to open a thread and it would tell me I was banned but it only did it for a few minutes and then everything went back to normal so not a lot of time for panic to set in. LOL Hopefully you get to spend some quality time with Tuya this weekend and the mud won't be too bad.


Good news about Roy @Rainaisabelle. I like good news!

@Zexious, he was a horse guy but is becoming a non-horse guy. I really don't know what his deal is. He had horses when we met, in fact I met him in Missouri on a trail ride, but every year he comes to resent them more and more. He's 70 now and maybe they're a reminder of all the things he can't do anymore, who knows? 

@PoptartShop, have a wonderful vacation and a Merry Christmas! We'll be missing you until you get back.


----------



## Mulefeather

@Zexious - I confess I am a total weenie re: driving after my accident. I have to push myself to go fast, which is really a problem sometimes if I'm driving up to NY through NJ (where people go a zillion miles an hour). No wonder I drive a horse and cart XD
@TuyaGirl - Indeed they can be! Not the first time I have taken somebody to task for rude behavior  And I agree, this week has been SUPER long. I just want to be relaxing. 
@JCnGrace - Hope you feel better soon too! I agree that it's annoying to have to depend on other people who don't do the same job you would with your animals. 
@PoptartShop - Have a GREAT TIME!! Travel safe and enjoy your vacation! 


I sat and worked on some blog topics for the next few posts last night, and now I need to hunt down some Endurance folks and have a frank talk about fitness with them, and how they measure it in horses. 

I see a lot of talk about rider fitness, but we don't seem to look at the horse except on a conformation/weight limit basis. One of the topics I want to really dive into, especially since I'm aimed at larger riders, is that we need to be comfortable assessing what our horses are capable of, and that requires measuring and tracking. If we expect our horses to be able to carry us, we need to define limits based on more than just vague percentages. 

Other than that, it is FREEZING in my office!!

Speaking of offices, once I recover from being sick I'm starting on deep-cleaning the room the guinea pigs were in so I can work on painting it. I hate choosing paint colors!!


----------



## PoptartShop

Thanks guys!!! <3 I will!

It's freezing in my office too. I was wearing my big puffy jacket all morning in here. Probably because my office is right near the warehouse. :icon_rolleyes: Ugh!


----------



## Caledonian

@*Zexious* – There were five or six very deep and very long scratches and multiple small ones, so I was never able to hide them; that and they were standing behind me at the time! Our mechanic gave me the correct paint for the model and, when he’d stopped laughing, the instructions about applying the chip/scratch paint - correct temperature, leaving it to dry for a certain amount of time and undercoats etc. The result was multiple deep scratches with a nice light grey finish, in comparison to the darker, aged grey, of the car. 

It was one of those moments when my brain shut off and I was convinced that I could lift the bag, never thinking that the weight of driveway stones would drag me down. I felt terrible as they’d had it for just seven months. 

I walked round the car tonight and the marks still make me cringe but at least they can joke about now. 

You have a good weekend too.

@*PoptartShop* – The last place you’d find me is on the scary rides. 

@*Mulefeather* – I totally agree about using a horse and cart. I’d happily use one to travel. Where I am, the roads between towns used to be quiet but now it’s like joining a racetrack. I can’t imagine what it’s like driving in a large city. 

@*JCnGrace* – Yes, that’s expensive. I spoke to them tonight about a little robot version and they weren’t too sure. They just see technology and think it’s beyond them even if I’m there to help. I think they’ll probably go with another upright vacuum. 

Our heating in the offices was really good today. We’ve had electricians working during the night for the last few days and they must’ve had the heat turned-up. It doesn’t help that our heaters are under badly fitting windows though; I think most of the heat disappears outside.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

I bought a santa hat and tinsel to do my horse xmas pic. In my mind I have Sonny all decked out looking xmassy and awesome. While I had both horses in I thought I ought to do some of Inca as well. Just as well I did because the thoroughbred wasnt having a bar of it!!! lol. So guess who will have tinsel in the tree he is tied to for the next few days!! Actually Inca wasn't exactly thrilled either and Buzz had his ears on his nose at 5 paces!! 

It didn't make much difference though because I can't load photo. I won't get my pic in on time now but still look forward to voting on others. Always hard to choose there are always some great pics included 

@admin. please update us as to what is being done to fix site, or are there still things like this (photos not loading) still coming to your attention? Did you know that your host provider could reset the site back to a properly working time? May be too late now as threads have moved on.

We do appreciate you efforts, truly. It is just a bit frustrating losing stuff and probably more so for you. We would really appreciate a bit of communication when these things happen, if thats ok.

:gallop:


----------



## Zexious

@Caledonian - Oh noooo Dx! Yup, I can certainly relate.
My mother can too, actually. She was driving my car (the one that got recently totaled), and put it into the garage in my old house. She didn't pull in far enough, and closed the garage onto my car, leaving several distinct scratches down the bumper. Rather than telling me, she tried coloring it in with Sharpie xD Which is ridiculous in and of itself, and even more ridiculous when you hear that my car was a metallic black with a blue undertone xD
I wonder if there's any way to better insulate the windows in your office for cheap? (Send some of your cold weather my way!  )
@Mulefeather - I didn't know you got into a big accident! How did it happen? D: Or do you not like talking about it? --which I totally understand!
That's a really interesting topic, Mulefeather. I know at sanctioned Endurance Races there are little health check points that the horses must pass before continuing on with the race. I think it measures at least heart rate, their breathing, and likely includes a check of the legs (and probably more?).
Stay warm! 
@JCnGrace - What a great way to meet your man! :')
It's a bummer he's not as into it as he once was. Maybe he'll come around again! Horses make Boyfriend nervous, to be honest. He says he doesn't like things bigger than he is... Which is interesting, considering he says his favorite animal is an elephant.
@PoptartShop - I definitely do save on gas! 
Stay warm, and enjoy your trip! I can't wait to hear all about it!
@ShirtHotTeez - ):! Oh no! It's a bummer you couldn't get your picture in on time... 
But maybe still post it to this thread, so we can enjoy it? I'd love to see !

I confess that I had a little mini Christmas opening a gift from a Secret Santa exchange that I'm apart of. It absolutely made my day. People are awesome 
I hope you all stay safe and warm this weekend!


----------



## Tazzie

Ugh, so mad my post where I commented to everyone was gone. I swear I liked and replied to everyone! I kind of resented commenting on threads, which is why I was MIA on some of these threads. It's more infuriating that there is no update on anything. Clearly everything that was posted is gone.

I'm tired and super cranky, so just know I read everyone's posts... and glad most are well (with a couple sickies).

@PoptartShop, have fun in Disney!! Make sure you ride Rockin' Rollercoaster! It's my favorite!

The update I did on here before the forum so kindly deleted my post was that Izzie got a new bit. We tried it on her last Sunday. It's still early, and it was only lunging, but she seems to really like it. PRAYING she loves it under saddle. Will find out in a couple weeks.

Kiddos also had ANOTHER stomach bug Thursday night. So over everyone being sick. And now they are in trouble since they keep INSISTING on hauling water into their bedrooms and dumping it on the floor. We allow them to play in their rooms unattended, but their doors will be locked until further notice until they've learned this is NOT ok. They've been yelled at, spanked, talked to, reasoned with, bribed, and threatened with no Santa for doing this. Nothing has set in. So, no access to their rooms. I can't lock the bathroom (though tempting) as my daughter is FINALLY pooping on the potty regularly (which was a gigantic battle). Just been in a crappy mood lately.

So enjoy pictures of Izzie in her new bit. Notice the foam at the corner of her mouth on the right side. She worked all of five minutes, so I'm hopeful.


















And a video (here is the broken link for JCnGrace: https://youtu. be/Bc_UNYebZvU )


----------



## JCnGrace

Guess what @Tazzie? The broken forum is allowing me to see videos again, no more having to post a special link for me! Izzie is such a nice horse! Hope she keeps liking her new bit.




Is it wrong that the only Christmas gift I actually physically went into a store to buy was for the dog? LOL I usually get the horses a bag of treats too but somehow I got ahead of the game and still have a bunch left in their treat bucket so they may get Christmas in July. 


I wanted to go to Rural King earlier today but hubby had gotten the new part for the washer and needed me to fetch and carry so we both went this evening. He even went along with going to my favorite Chinese Buffet for supper, man was it good. Get home and had an e-mail from my friend wanting me to meet her in town on Wednesday and yes she wants to meet at the Chinese place. LOL Different one but I ought to have my fill of Chinese for a while. At least I'll get away from the hubs for a while, which was part of the reason I wanted to go to Rural King. I know that sounds awful but when you spend all day, every day together sometimes you just need a break from a person. With me not being able to drive for the last little bit he's had to take me everywhere I've gone and I'm sure he could use a break from me too.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

@Zexious I will put up the pic of Inca with xmas decs if I remember by the time the photo upload is fixed!!
@JCnGrace It is quite normal to need some 'alone time'. Enjoy


----------



## Zexious

@ShirtHotTeez - Yay! Fingers crossed it's all an easy fix for the admins 
@Tazzie - Sick again?! )8 I hope they get over this bug quickly and unceremoniously--and hopefully without getting you sick as well!
The situation with the water... are they like, bringing up cups of water and accidentally (or "accidentally") spilling it everywhere? Or are they owning up to like 'yup, we like spilling it yolo'. I'm just curious because it admittedly sounds a little silly--not that that makes it any less frustrating for you, of course! ):<
Fingers crossed Izzy loves this bit! I hope this week is better for you (8
@JCnGrace - I totally understand the sentiment! Distance makes the heart grow fonder, as they say!
I can definitely do without the Chinese. I like it in theory, but somehow, every time I go to a Chinese restaurant, I end up not liking what I order. I always try to get new things, but haven't found what I'm looking for just yet. I dunno xD


With luck I'll finish up my Christmas shopping today.
Nothing new to report here, really! Hope all is well with everyone <3


----------



## Caledonian

@*Tazzie* – I had the same problem with posts and ‘likes’; I hadn’t been on for a week and when I came back everything had reset. 

Sorry to hear they’re sick again. I think everyone I know is struggling with illness; the bugs seem to be doing the rounds of schools and work places and they’re getting one after the other or not getting rid of the one they have. I don’t think the cold and miserable weather is helping either. 

@*JCnGrace* – I can relate about needing your own space every so often, it keeps things healthy IMO.

@*Zexious* – Do you have warm weather at the moment? Feel free to take all of my cold weather! Seriously!

As for insulating our windows; I think my boss would faint if I suggested that. The windows are, I’m guessing, 100 or 150 years old and they used to fit but then they conserved them with the promise that things would improve. The heating system is old and was fitted at a time when it was okay to knock holes through 600 year old walls but now any changes would mean hours of meetings and paperwork. I can’t see anything changing. 

Happy shopping. 



Went out for a ride this morning; I was on my own and really stiff and tired from work yesterday but it was good to get out in the fresh air. 

We went along what used to be an old railway and is now a grass covered trail. Rather than doing a circle and coming home by the road, I turned back on myself. The weather was too overcast and dark to be out with the traffic.

I confess that I’ll be very happy when daylight returns. I think we’ve had about 6 hours of useable light today. Its 3.50 now and our lights have been in for the last hour.


----------



## Tazzie

Woohoo @JCnGrace! Exciting it's working again  and thank you! Man I hope she likes it. The one we've been showing in I have to wrap in latex (she chews the rubber off and makes it sharp), which isn't legal for Dressage. Which is why we've stayed out of that ring all year long. She's so blasted picky... and I get that! On occasion I get sick of Nick too and just need time away. Enjoy all that Chinese!

@Zexious, it seems we are over it, and as of right now Nick and I are ok. Hoping we don't get it... and they are using whatever they can find. Their buckets from their room, a hard doctor bag Syd has, etc. They go to the bathroom facet to get water. I asked and they claim they are thirsty, but we don't fill their cups from the bathroom facet... we are on cistern water, and we run it through purifiers before we drinking. Never straight from the tap. And they KNOW to ask us for water if they need a drink. They are never denied a drink. As of this morning they helped me clean their bedrooms, and I've locked the doors. They can go in only to sleep.

And thank you! Man I hope she loves it. She was perplexed when a full metal bit was put in her mouth. She hasn't had one for the last two plus years lol

Good luck with the rest of your shopping!!
@Caledonian, it irritated me so much I didn't want to reply to anything. Felt it was a waste since my last posts were wiped out. And yeah, tired of sickness. Hoping this is the last before Christmas.

I'm with you about the light. So tired of having so little usable light. Glad you got a ride in at least!

I have all mine done. Just waiting on a straggler to come in. Need to wrap a lot, but currently Nick is working on my Mom's essential oil box. Can't exactly wrap stuff for the kids with them here, and with their current act I'm not leaving them unattended either.


----------



## JCnGrace

@Zexious, that is the advantage of going to a buffet since you can try lots of things. I have to admit though that going to an actual restaurant where you order your food is usually higher quality. 




Was mostly a bum today so not much to report. I did laundry (again!), barn chores and started a new jigsaw puzzle. 


Thunder is going through a phase of being scared to come into the barn so I have to go throw a rope around his neck and lead him in. I think his problem and Cutter's earlier was that they got used to aggravating each other over the gate that separates the two herds inside the barn and then we fixed the disconnected hotwire that goes over the top of it and they both must have gotten zapped when they weren't expecting it. LOL


----------



## Phantomrose

I'm confessing that I talk a lot about my pony and horses, and am happy to talk a lot about him, riding, and about how everything went with him at the barn. The cold weather and this winter is really sucking; my brother just got over an illness around Thanksgiving, and came down again when one of my nephews got him sick. Now he is on the verge of recovery again; I haven't gotten sick yet (knocks on wood.)


----------



## thecolorcoal

These are my confessiooons ~ sorry, had to sing.

I confess that I pee in my horse's stall :x we have no bathroom. Anyone else?


----------



## JCnGrace

thecolorcoal said:


> These are my confessiooons ~ sorry, had to sing.
> 
> I confess that I pee in my horse's stall :x we have no bathroom. Anyone else?



Many times. I drop 'em and go wherever I may be as long as I'm hidden from the road and the neighbors across the road. No next door neighbors to worry about. LOL


----------



## Change

I confess I caught my granddaughter's bug - well, at least part of it. I don't have the sore throat, so no strep, but my head is congested and I fear the cold is trying to move into my lungs. Been sniffling, sneezing, and coughing all day and alas - we're out of Nyquil.

Saturday we drove to Atlanta and put granddaughter on a plane to TX to spend the holidays with her folks. The meds the doctor gave her did the job in time for her to be back to human for the flight. She'll be gone for 2 weeks. My cold (thankfully) waited until we were back home to kick my butt.

I also confess that I bought a new electric charger for my fences and Cally is not happy with me. I guess she got zapped a good one! ;-) Serves her right for being an escape artist! Tango has been wary of the fences since his first zapping, and won't even try to get out when Cally manages to. If I can ever breathe without coughing, I plan to divide the pastures/dry lot into 3 separate areas that I can seed and rotate.


----------



## Change

Oh - and I apologize for not responding to anyone in particular - my head's too fuzzy to remember who said what.


----------



## JCnGrace

Hope you stay healthy @Phantomrose! One of the things that probably draws most of us to this forum is that nobody gets sick of hearing us talk about our horses or sharing pictures of them like they were our kids.


----------



## JCnGrace

GAAAH! I feel like I need to be wearing a string of garlic or holding a silver cross in front of me when I come in here with all you sickies! LOL @Change even though I know you'll ignore me much like K ignores you, TAKE CARE OF YOURSELF! 


Sounds like Cally is in the same boat as Thunder and Cutter. Isn't it funny that they get mad at us when it's them doing the wrong thing by touching the fence?


----------



## JCnGrace

Crap! Just noticed what time it is (4:27 am) and the farrier is going to be here at 9:00. Better go take a nap.


----------



## thecolorcoal

@JCnGrace, LITERALLY i've got the same problem! farrier here at 9, 1:35 am in my world. omg!


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

JCnGrace said:


> GAAAH! I feel like I need to be wearing a string of garlic or holding a silver cross in front of me when I come in here with all you sickies! LOL @Change even though I know you'll ignore me much like K ignores you, TAKE CARE OF YOURSELF! . . .


Isn't that to ward off vampires? lol


----------



## TuyaGirl

@Phamtomrose I talk about my mare a lot as well. I think because I love her so much it's a real pleasure to talk about her. Even if I just go out to the barn to take her out or groom I always like to share with someone 
@thecolorcoal No bathroom at the barn as well. We used to have a caravan with a toilet but got destroyed by a small hurricane  I just go into the barn or if my mare's stall is about to get cleaned I might go in there as well. Thing is I am the only girl in there most times, so it's hard to find a time to get some privacy sometimes 
@JCnGrace I love my own time, so I feel you. I hope Thunder gets over it soon  You sound right, they must have felt the wire. And yes, bring the garlic, whatever works, lol!!
@Tazzie I hope everyone improves soon! Being sick is no fun. I am sick as well, it's been really hard to be awake at the office today, I feel like I was ran over by a bus and sleepy overall... About the bit, I had replied to you (post gone, hurray.......) hoping sweet Izzie would go ok in it.
@Zexious oh, you should see me driving. I turn into a monster, lol!! Seriously, lots of shouting at everyone and swearing too 
They go too slow, too fast, no blinkers, I complain non stop from point A to point B. Can't help it... 
And about chinese food, yes, I try different options but always end up getting back to chicken something (cannot remember, my brain is sick too, lol) because I always regret.
@Mulefeather I think it is very interesting to include articles about the horse welfare as well.
@Caledonian I am so tired of tiny days as well. It's night by 5 pm in here, and I get depressed, I need the Sun to feel happier. Plus I have to lunch really early on weekend because I must count with 30 minute drive to the barn. It's like a countdown. Good you got to ride, is that your horse on the profile picture? Same color as my mare 
@Change Join the sick club!! I have a little sore throat, but it's mostly the body aches that are bothering me... I hope grandaughter has a wonderful vacation back home. Won't you miss her though? 

Sorry if I forgot someone, but this being sick thing is no fun. Got it from my father much likely, he is being sick on and off for the last weeks... And having to work like this is just awful, I think I will leave earlier today, cannot afford missing work 
Weekend flew by, started not feeling too good on Saturday, plus it was so darn cold I stayed at the barn for about 30 minutes. Just went to spend gas...  Sunday the weather was better, so I stayed longer, but apart letting Tuya out I did nothing special, just a good chat with BO and his Son. My old girl is getting old, after a few days in just took a roll and that was it, lol!!! 

Happy Monday everyone!!!!


----------



## JCnGrace

ShirtHotTeez said:


> Isn't that to ward off vampires? lol



Well technically yes, but if it works on vampires I figure it ought to work on sickies. LOL




I'm up but there's not too much attem going on yet.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

@Zexious

Inca xmas pic









and a play with photoshop! Something went wrong, too tired to fix it right now!!

View attachment 949117


The hat in second pic looks photoshopped, but it was falling off her head as I snapped pic!!


----------



## Zexious

@ShirtHotTeez - Aww!! I love it! She looks very festive!
Give her my love 
@TuyaGirl - We sound like kindred spirits xD I hate when people don't use their blinker. If my mother and I ever go out anywhere, I always catch her not using it (and doing a 'California stop'), and it drives me absolutely crazy!
Wishing you a speedy recovery! Being sick is no fun ):!
@JCnGrace - I admit buffets make me a little nervous for that reason--unless they're in Las Vegas. Yummm <3
How was your nap? And the farrier visit? 
@Tazzie - How long are the kids on room probation? 
I know the feel--my mother's Varidesk comes today, and I'm not sure how I'm going to get it wrapped x.x
@Caledonian - We actually had a little bit of a cold spell! (But by 'cold' I mean 40s) I'm definitely missing the Colorado winters.
Does your barn have an indoor? I love the winter months, with the daylight hours included, but only if I've got an indoor arena or a good set of flood lights.

I confess that it finally happened x.x For the first time in well over a year, I woke up feeling sick. )8 Ugh. 
Maybe we're catching it virtually?  Haha, just kidding. Wishing everyone a speedy recovery and a happy Monday!


----------



## Tazzie

@Phantomrose, hopefully you stay healthy!
@thecolorcoal, I do often :lol: and at horse shows if need be haha!
@Change, hopefully you feel better soon!!
@TuyaGirl, thankfully they seem to feel better now! Dang kids! Same here on tiredness. Ugh, I'm so irritated over this forum and the back and forth of "we'll have something in 48 hours". Yeah, well, past that and no word from the admins. I do hope she likes it, blasted horse. Sorry you're feeling crummy  this weather has everyone down! At least you got to enjoy time with your girl!
@ShirtHotTeez, great photos!!
@Zexious, until I say otherwise right now. Not very happy with them. They actually took it super well though, I was impressed. They helped me clean up their rooms, picked out one toy to play with, and dealt with the locked room the rest of the day. No playing in the bathroom. I think the dogs wished they had their room though :lol: and ugh, yeah. I just can't find the time. I hate wrapping, and I can't leave the kids unattended upstairs, clearly.

Well, we had an eventful day yesterday. I woke up and started cleaning up. Cleaned both of the kid rooms and the living room. Worked out, showered, and then started vacuuming the living room. Nick came running in just before 1 saying I might have to take him to the doctor. Great...... a piece of wood he was cutting jerked up, and his hand went into the router. Shredded the skin/muscle on two fingers, and took the skin on the tip of his finger off on a third (he got the thumb, the index and the middle finger). So, ran to the ER. Had Christmas with his Dad and Stepmom at 4. It was pushed back. They got him all cleaned up and stitched what they could. Picked up his meds, ran home to change, and went to in laws. Thankfully his Dad had grabbed the kids, and even better got them to nap. So they were in a GREAT mood when we got there. Ate a delicious dinner, and relaxed.

Santa paid a visit too. It was a friend of my sister in law's, and I asked if he'd mention knowing about kids playing with water when they shouldn't be. The looks on my kid's faces were PRICELESS. By the end everyone (except my youngest niece) told him what they wanted for Christmas and had their picture taken. Made for a good night 

Now this week I'll be helping what I can to finish the box Nick was making for my mom. And trying to wrap presents, do laundry, clean the house, and make dinner. The feeling of being overwhelmed is creeping on me again *sigh*


----------



## Mulefeather

@Tazzie - SO cute about the kids! A good Santa really knows how to get kids to warm up to them  Deep breaths, it'll all come out in the wash. I hope Izzie likes her new bit! 
@TuyaGirl - Thank you! I'm still bobbling along with it after being sick, and struggling with those thoughts of "OH GOD WHAT AM I DOING" impostor syndrome that most writers seem to always have difficulty with. I really want to broaden the horizons of plus-size riders so we're treating ourselves and our animals with greater care.

@Zexious - I'm totally OK talking about my accident, it was years ago now  Did you ever hear of the big recall on Chevy Cobalts? They recalled over 1.3 million of those cars because of a power steering failure that could happen at any time - well, it happened to me, right when I was attempting to avoid a raccoon that jumped out into the road. I tried to do a soft loop to avoid hitting the animal. Suddenly I had no steering and wound up fishtailing, then barreling through a field, then hitting a tree head-on at about 40-50 mph. 

I got VERY lucky though. Other than some gnarly cuts and bruises, and PTSD (and being sore for about two weeks), I came out of it OK. The PTSD has been the worst but with medication and time it's gotten a lot better. There was a time that even a year after the accident I couldn't talk about it without crying. 
@ShirtHotTeez - CUTE pics!! 


I confess I am having major horsey withdrawal right now. I just wish money wasn't so tight right now and that I wasn't trying to start two businesses side-by-side (copywriting and an Etsy store). The businesses are a means to an end, both in getting back into horse ownership as well as providing me some income streams in case my job here goes south. There's been major talk about our department being forced to make cuts. 

I am however excited that I seem to have found a way to create a superior product to some of the similar ones I've seen for my Etsy shop. I'm trying not to get TOO excited about it, because it requires some tools I don't have yet. I guess I'll see what I get for Christmas in terms of gift cards  

But yeah, I'm definitely jonesing for horse time in a bad way.


----------



## cbar

I've been a silent stalker on the thread for a bit - just didn't have too much to say I guess! 

Hope all of those battling viruses get better soon. Being sick sucks - especially at Christmas time!! 


I did absolutely nothing with the horses this weekend (aside from feed them). In lieu of dressage lesson yesterday my instructor did a Christmas-themed obstacle day. I opted to not go - partly b/c I was lazy, but it was ridiculously windy out and I really didn't want to deal with hooking up the horse trailer and loading the horse in the wind. 
Instead I got all my Christmas presents wrapped and roasted the pumpkin I'm using to make my homemade pumpkin pie. 


It doesn't look like I will get much horse time this week either. We are supposed to get winter this week with colder temps and snow. There is hope for a white Christmas after all! 

Hope everyone has a fantastic Monday!


----------



## Phantomrose

@JCnGrace - I hope I stay healthy as well, especially with Christmas coming up. I agree that being able to share, and talk about them on this forum and what drew me here!  
@Tazzie - Thank you! Crossing my fingers and knocking on wood on staying healthy as well this season. People at work are continuously getting sick, and coming in sick (the boss can be anal about calling out) so I stay far away from them lol!
@ShirtHotTeez - Those are cute christmas photos! You guys deff look ready for Christmas!
@TuyaGirl - It is so much fun to talk about horses. Lol my brother made a comment to me the other day, saying, "You are obsessed with your pony!"
@cbar - this winter seems brutal all around for horse riding. The horses at my barn seem to be acting extra anxious when in the indoor, and alert. There's been some windy days, and days where the snow just slides off of the roof over the indoor. Jet was being extra spooky yesterday, and called it an early day for him. Wednesday the vet is suppose to come, and I am suppose to have my lesson. Kind of anxious about the lesson, but excited for it as well.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

lol, I am so not ready for xmas. Bought pressies for grandkids today. Keeping everything low key as some of the family travelling a long way, so just family time rather than pressies. We have discussed and just buy for who we normally do to keep costs down, especially for the travellers.

Did I mention that xmas happens in summer here, and it is getting tremendously hot now.


----------



## JCnGrace

@Zexious, the nap went well surprisingly. Usually I'll lay there and worry about being able to get up when the alarm goes off and get no sleep at all but I passed right out. 


There was more than one turd in the herd today for the farrier visit. Last visit each and every one of them did perfect so I guess they decided they got to be bad today. Gamble, TJ, and Flash were good. Cloud and Thunder weren't bad just didn't want to let him pick up their feet but once up stood fine. Freckles wanted to side step away every time he went to pick up a foot but again was good once he had her foot in between his legs. Cutter couldn't have stood still if his life depended on it. He got into trouble multiple times with the farrier and with me because if wasn't trying to pull his leg away he was butting me in the chest with his head. LOL Minis only get done every other time and this trimming was their free pass. Have to feel for the farrier when he waves off the apology for their behavior and says "Your horses on their worst day is better than most of my clients on their best." Makes you wonder what all he has to put up with. 

@Tazzie, tis the season for stress, especially for young families. Added to that you all just suffered a loss so added stress to an already stressful time. Sometimes you just have to say "NO" when you have multiple things trying to pull you in different directions. For instance, I know young kids like nothing better than unwrapping gifts but you could wrap a few, put a few under the tree unwrapped, and just toss the rest into gift bags. For adults gift bags all the way. For your house run the vacuum and dust and say "to hell" with the rest of it. It'll still be there waiting for you after the holidays and nobody is going to pay that much attention to the details. Or you could skip all the cleaning, get your guests drunk and then they won't remember your house was less than perfect. LOL Take shortcuts on your cooking where you can.

@ShirtHotTeez, wonderful pictures depicting the season! Mine would be trying to eat the greenery and the hat.

@cbar, don't worry about not having much to share. It's enough to pop in and say hello so that we all know you are still with us. Hope you get some horse time soon although by living in Canada it's probably limited some during the winter months. 

@Mulefeather if you lived closer I'd let you have all the free horsey time you wanted and probably more than you really wanted since I'd put you to work teaching one or more of them to drive. 




I don't know why but hubby thinks he needs his morning coffee hotter than the coffee maker gets it so he always puts his cup in the microwave for a few seconds. Well this morning when he turned it on it was making an awful racket plus didn't heat up the coffee. Since he's spoiled and can't make do for a day or two we had to head out as soon as the farrier left to go microwave shopping when I REALLY wanted to do nothing more than take another nap but I was in no way, shape or form going to let him pick out one on his own. LOL Anyway, we now have a new microwave although it really belongs to his son because we'd been using his since our last microwave took a crap. 


Step son has been living the RV lifestyle for the past several years so he put up a storage barn on our property to keep all his household stuff in. I finally had to tell him to quit telling his hoarder father that it was okay to use his stuff or eventually all his stuff would be ensconced in our house or garage. It's already going to be a pain to sort out what all will either need to be given back or replaced if he ever decides to quit being a drifter and sets up a household again. I know the stuff in the house that belongs to him but who knows what all is in the garage. So far it's the microwave, TV (which also took a crap so now we'll have to give him the new one we bought to replace it), will have to replace his king size mattress, foundation and frame, and a head board ( a queen size one, not the one that goes with the other bed and it would take way too long to go into that mess). I know some of his ladders are either in the garage or our barn but I don't know what all else. Either the step son heeded my demand or hubby got all the stuff out of there that he thought was worth having because the mass exodus from the storage barn to house finally came to a stop.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@ShirtHotTeez Awww, really nice pictures! I had a head band with red rein horns that I put on Tuya, she didn't mind at all, but lost it along the years.... And wanna trade the Summer for Winter? Not that is really cold in here, but it already made damage to my health...
@cbar thanks! And I do hope you get a white Christmas. Pumpkin pie... Can I get some? Would make my boring morning sweeter 
@Phantomrose I hope all goes well with your lesson on Wednesday. And horses act more spunky with cooler weather I suppose (personal experience)
@JCnGrace I think it's funny (or not) how Tuya will get her hoof off my hands really harshly or not even give it to me at all (shifts weight but nothing happens) some days, but for other people like the (ex)farrier or BO she is like 'YES SIR', lol!! 
I don't know exactly what RV lifestyle means, but if it is what I am thinking I wish I had the courage to do it. I met a couple people along the years that would do it and always left some sort of envy on me. I must have my two feet on the ground though, sometimes too much...
And great advice you gave to @Tazzie, lol!! Let's just get guests drunk hoping they won't remember anything, lol!!
@Tazzie Aww, so cute about the Santa visit. Hopefully will bring some sense to the kids  And scary about Nick's incident!! I hope he is fully healed soon.

Another boring day at the office... At least I am feeling a tad better, but still have lots of cough.


----------



## Change

@JCnGrace - the garlic seems to be working - either that, or the copious amounts on Theraflu and Nyquil I've been consuming. My chest is still rattling, but other than that, the rest of the symptoms seem to have passed. Now, all I have to do is finish coughing up the crap that settled in my lungs. UGH. Not fun.
@ShirtHotTeez - Inca realy looks festive and adorable! If I were rich, I'd winter down in your neck of the woods. Even though our winters are mild compared to others, I so don't do cold. Today, though, is supposed to be in the 60s, so if work cooperates, I might get to spend some quality time with the horses. Don't know if I'm up to riding yet - although Rapper does need to get a few more miles on him. And Tango sorely needs more saddle time. 
@TuyaGirl - I joke that I took Combat Driving 101 learning to drive in Southern California. Road rage is part of that course! ;-) I fuss and cuss at other drivers almost the entire time I'm behind the wheel. I'll admit, though, the F350 has had me driving slower than my norm - which means I now drive ... almost ... normal. LOL
@Tazzie - Wow. I never had to deal with flooded bedrooms - although all three of my sons did their own stint at pyromania. Thankfully, toilet paper doesn't burn very well! LOL. As for the Christmas hosting - well, you'll get through it just fine! I used to have to do all the wrapping after midnight. My problem was trying to find places to hide the wrapped gifts. If I put them under the tree before morning, the boys would sneak a peek by peeling off the tape!
@Mulefeather - You are amazing. A blog AND two start-up businesses? What are you selling on Etsy? And the copyrighting business sounds interesting, too. What does that entail? No wonder you don't have any horsey time! You are one busy lady!

I apologize if I missed some of you - head is still a bit muzzy. This cold had me so messed up that I never even got to bed Sunday night - couldn't lay down without coughing so badly that I'd have to sit right back up again. So I logged onto my work computer at 2 a.m. and ended up working almost straight through until 6 p.m. last night. I did manage to take a 2 hour power nap from 11 til 1, though, sitting in my recliner! Ended up going to bed right after The Voice last night - and work up at 4:30 this morning. It's almost dawn now, so I need to go feed.


----------



## SwissMiss

There I was yesterday, tempted to cockily announce that our household is healthy :hide: Well, let's just say it caught up with us too  DS is sniffling and barking like a seal and DD came to my bed around three asking for a bucket - and using it all night long. *sigh*
I _have_ to go to work today for at least the morning, so will need to drag DD along. Just hope she feels up to it. 
@Tazzie, I know it bothers you regarding the flooded bedrooms, but it still made me chuckle! Our house still has carpet in the kiddos' bedrooms, because they begged to keep it when we were putting laminate flooring down. Best leverage ever! They don't dare spilling stuff in their rooms, as I told them we will have to rip the carpet out when they spill stuff :wink: 
@TuyaGirl, @Change, I am still very European in my driving style (1 sec is more than enough to get going after a red light turns green, right?) -combine that with slow-as-honey Southern driving... AAAAAH! Road rage is a daily occurrence, even though I try to cut down on the swearing, since one day DD was piping from the back seat (when another driver was cutting in without looking): "get out of our way, @#$^%!"


----------



## Zexious

@JCnGrace - I've always thought farriers have the most difficult job of any horse professional, between the naughty clients and the bending over. Much love to our hard working industry professionals! <3
@Mulefeather - Oh my goodness, it's amazing that you're alright! What a horrifying situation! I can totally see how driving would be a bit daunting after something like that x.x I'm just so glad to hear you were (mostly) unscathed. Though, sometimes the scars you can't see can take the longest to heal.
I can totally relate to that, as well. I spend a great deal of my day perusing 'Dreamhorse' and the local boarding stables. Horses really are therapeutic for the soul in a way I can't describe  Fingers crossed that you get plenty of gift cards to acquire all the tools you need!!  How exciting!
@Tazzie - Wow! Sounds like you had quite the day! I wish I could get that much done--but probably without the trip to the ER teehee! I'm glad to hear it wasn't anything /too/ serious, but I wish Mr. Tazzie a speedy recovery none the less!
Dinner sounds divine--what was served? 
@SwissMiss - Noooo! ): Feel better!

I confess I'm still feeling under the weather, and a little grouchy ): It should be gone by tomorrow! Fingers crossed!


----------



## JCnGrace

@TuyaGirl, I think your understanding RV lifestyle. He bought a camper and lives in it. Spends winters in Florida where it's warmer and comes home during the summer although he elected to stay in Florida this last summer because he had a girlfriend. 



@Tazzie, I totally forgot to say OMG about Nick and hope his hand ends up being ok. How scary was that? 

@Change, glad you're on the mend. Supposed to get warm here today too but I haven't been outside yet to check. Looks dreary, damp and overcast from the window though. 


Do you have a favorite on The Voice? I listen to country music pretty much exclusively so Red is mine because he's the only one I'll ever hear going forward but I don't think he's the most talented of the finalists. I'm ok with whoever wins because they all are very good.

@SwissMiss, sorry but I found the fact that your DD was picking up your road rage habits funny. I know it's not really but I can just imagine the shock you felt when she blurted it out. LOL Hope your kids get well soon and it doesn't infect you and any other members of your household.


----------



## JCnGrace

@Zexious, it's hard on their bodies for sure. They earn every penny they make IMO and then some. Cheer up!


----------



## Mulefeather

@Change – I’m making pendants from horse stamps from all over the world! I’d also like to make some dog ones. I’m using some of the stuff I’ve learned from working with stained glass to create the pendants (soldering, scoring glass). I started out by using pre-made glass tiles and I just wasn’t happy with how they were turning out. I felt like I was cutting out so much beautiful artwork from the stamps, all the stuff that was part of their charm. I’m still making the glass tile pendants, but I won’t go nearly as small as my first batch. 

And yep, I am too busy for my own good. Copywriting is pretty much just that- writing out everything from text for websites, menus, sales letters, emails, and doing it in such a way that it accomplishes the goal and the tone the client is looking for. A lot of business folks just aren’t writers, and I help them be able to communicate with their customers and clients. It’s something I’ve done a bit of in the past, but looking to really take it to the next level and make it a more consistent income stream. 

@JCnGrace – I would love that! Never broken a horse to harness myself, but hoping at some point to change that. I remember there was someone on here who got their mom a DARLING blue roan POA filly she was breaking to harness, and I want one so bad now! 

@Zexious – I definitely agree, the mental scars stay with us way longer! And LOL, I do the same- browse Dreamhorse, Horseclicks, all that. Sigh, someday!


@Tazzie – AGH! I missed the part about Nick’s thumb, I hope he’s ok! 


Sadly, my step-mom’s brother died this past Sunday. He never regained consciousness after the accident, and brain scans showed he only had about 1/3 normal brain function, 1/3 heart function, and he was also succumbing to pneumonia. The decision was made to take him off life support and he died less than an hour after that. My stepmom and her family are obviously devastated, so this is going to be a very sad Christmas for them. I feel as though this season has been a hard one in so many ways.


----------



## Tazzie

@Mulefeather, I am working on it. I always get stressed this time of year *sigh* and I'm sure hoping so! Dying to go ride her and see what she thinks! Hoping she likes it! Good luck with your businesses, and hopefully you aren't part of the cuts, ugh. If we were closer, I'd offer you Izzie to play with :lol: she's excellent with ground work, and will sleep while you groom. Riding is the only time she's a spitfire haha! Nick should be ok. The thumb was the worst, middle finger had the bone chip, and the middle finger was least damaged. He said it's feeling better at least!

So sorry to hear about your step-mom's brother :sad: it's been a tough year.

@cbar, understandable about skipping this past lesson! And no worries on being a silent stalker  I do that often when I want to read and don't have the energy to reply to everyone lol

@JCnGrace, thankfully we aren't hosting anything. It's more so that we heat with a wood stove, so my house is quite dirty. Factor in two dogs and two kids and my house is a mess! I don't need a perfect house, but sometimes when my stress levels are up it helps me to clean up. Kind of like one of the few things in my life I can control sometimes. Nothing other than laundry has been done since Sunday with regards to cleaning (though Nick DID run the dishwasher). I managed to wrap mostly everything before I ran out of tape. I had my best friend on speaker and chatted away with him for a while. Kind of therapeutic talking to him when I'm beyond my limit :lol: I do like the option of people being drunk, but right now I'd rather it be me haha!

Sounds like you had a fun day! Sorry the ponies were brats, and that hubby wanted a new microwave right this minute! Does sound like a major headache!!

And hopefully his hand heals fast! It was definitely scary! He says it feels a lot better, and the hand specialist wants him back in two weeks for a recheck and possibly remove the stitches if it looks well healed. He is to undress it once the bleeding stops to allow air to get to it. Obviously redress it at night/when he's at work, but when he's just at rest it's good to let it air out. My accident prone hubby :lol:

@TuyaGirl, I can picture Kaleb's face still and it was just priceless. Hopefully it got through to him! Nick definitely did give me a heart attack though, ugh! Glad you're at least feeling better!

@Change, yeah, no idea what made them do it. But they get in trouble with it, then do it again a few days later. And I use too cheap of paper :lol: if they try and peel the tape off, it rips the wrapping paper haha! Hopefully you feel better soon!!

@SwissMiss, oh no! Hopefully it's out of your house before Christmas!! I'd probably laugh if I wasn't the one cleaning it up lol Kaleb has wood floor (fake) with a rug, and Syd has carpet. Perhaps I'll threaten to remove the carpet and tell them they are ruining it.... might work.

@Zexious, I usually pack all my house work into a day or two so I can be lazy the rest of the days :lol: or give me more time to play with the kids/ride Izzie. The trip to the ER was definitely not fun. I did treat him to an Icee though while I was waiting on his meds. He stayed in the car, and my phone was dead. So it was a true surprise :lol: he did appreciate that! And it was a beef roast cut into slices. Not sure what all it was cooked in, but it contained green peppers of some sort. Had mashed potatoes, cheesy potatoes, stuffing, green beans, rolls, and macaroni and cheese. We ate well! I made my Oreo cookie cake for desert, yum lol hopefully you feel better!!


So, let's add to Tazzie's frustrations *sigh*

Way back when Kaleb started going to daycare, we investigated what was around here. We decided to do an in home sitter as the majority of the daycare centers here didn't require vaccines or were disgustingly expensive. We found the girl we originally used through Nick's cousin. And it worked out GREAT. I paid $20 per day for Kaleb, and only paid when he went. Syd was born and originally we would get a discount on costs. She couldn't do it, and we were fine as it was still cheaper. She had to raise the cost to $25 per day per kid, but included breakfast and lunch. Still worked out for the best. She also did a preschool with them so we didn't have to figure out getting them to preschool (neither Nick nor I work around home, and we both start at 7 am).

Sadly, this sitter (I'll call her B) had to relocate to West Virginia with her husband. He got a job that didn't require him being gone from home for extended periods of time. So they could be a full time family again. I was happy for her, but devastated. She was like family to us. But she had a solution. Her sister in law (I'll call her K) was moving into her house to rent it from them since they intend to come back to Kentucky. She would take over being the sitter. Our rate would not change and she would continue with the preschool. Perfect, there went my stress. All was good.

This year has been tough. We've lost three grandparents all rather unexpectedly (with Nick's grandpa being the most unexpected as he passed away on a Sunday and was supposed to go home the next day). The kids have gotten sick far more than they have in the past. Our baby sitter is currently watching three other kids full time, and has two that come in the morning for the bus. She also has a son and a daughter. So, lots of germs being brought in.

I got a letter (and a heads up prior to this) that she wants to give us vacation days, charge for days used after we use those up, and paid holidays.

Here is why I'm mad.

We've had this setup now for nearly four years.

This is all under the table. I don't claim it on my taxes and neither does she. It's a mutually beneficial arrangement. Our tax guy is aware, but knows we are getting a good deal and he's fine with it.

She is not a licensed daycare, but called four licensed daycare centers to see what their policies were.

I get where she's coming from, but we do not take too many unnecessary days off. She wants 24 hour notice before they are gone. Not always possible when kids are throwing up.

And sorry, but I am not ok with paying her for days they won't be there when I'm not getting paid myself (the company I'm contracted in has days they have for holidays that my company doesn't; so I either take a vacation day, work 4 10 hour days if possible, or take an unpaid day).

I'm working on a back up babysitter as we speak. But basically, I intend to tell her that if she wants us to treat this like it's her business (her words), then I expect a receipt and I will begin claiming it on my taxes. Essentially, she will be cutting of her nose to spite her face.

I actually had B call me and we discussed this last night as well. She was absolutely shocked this was going down, and is in full support of my decisions.

Sorry for the vent, but on top of the loss of three grandparents, a vehicle that is currently down, another that is having issues, a hubby that is injured, and the stress of this year, I'm passed the point of overwhelmed. I need a tall glass of something strong as soon as I get home...


----------



## Captain Evil

I decided to catch up with everybody just from the 1st onward, and I confess: I am defeated! So much always happening!

I am so surprised that so many people feel road rage! I never do, never. But, I confess, I have a sneaking suspicion that I may be one of the people who CAUSE road rage. I tend to totally forget what I am doing when I drive. 

One time I started thinking about a new house design for dry, desert climates, and suddenly, I was in the desert! Hot sand between my toes, sunglasses sliding down my nose, looking at the house I had just designed, and admiring the clever way I admitted light but kept out the glare of the sun. Came to doing 20 mph in the breakdown lane on the freeway.

Another time, I was suddenly in Seoul Korea, in the Olympics! It was awesome! I was riding a big paint horse named "Even A Cat" because his breeding wasn't stellar, but even a cat can look at a king. I could smell the salt air and the sweat of Cat and hear the Olympic flags snapping in the breeze. The colors were crazy beautiful! Once again, "woke up" driving along the shoulder of the highway. 

Also, I confess, my conure, Kraken, climbed into the Christmas tree today, and I had the devil of a time getting her out... pics, of course...


----------



## JCnGrace

@Mulefeather, my condolences on the loss of your step-uncle.

@Tazzie, what a load you're dealing with right now, hang in there!

@Captain Evil, that is just too precious. Kraken was getting back to nature and looks as if she was feeling right at home in that tree. You need to submit those pictures to a bird magazine. You were meant to be a photographer not a seawoman.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I confess I am just extremely frustrated with what is going on right now, I can't write about it here but I am just so annoyed and frustrated!

I read everyone elses and I hope everyone is doing better !


----------



## Zexious

@Tazzie - I don't have any children (#toomuchpressure), but that sounds incredibly frustrating ): I know finding good childcare can be a huge pain in the rear. Let us know what transpires; hopefully K will be able to see the big picture.
@Mulefeather - I'm so sorry for your, and your family's loss. It really has been a trying season for so many</3 Sending positive vibes your way ):
@JCnGrace - More, for sure! I always make sure to tip mine. Finding a good one isn't always easy, these days.
@Captain Evil - I don't know about the driving bit (sounds a little dangerous xD!), but Kraken is just the cutest thing I've ever seen! And his name is fantastic xD 
Is he much of a snuggler? I don't know much about birds, but I think they're wonderful to look at ;o;
@Rainaisabelle - Sending good vibes ): <3

I confess that I'm still feeling under the weather, and am already over it ): I forgot how much being sick sucked xD But hey, like I said, this'll be the first holiday season in four years that I'm not either in a wheel chair or on crutches. I'd definitely take a cold over a wheel chair any day of the week xD
I'm nearly finished with the book I'm reading: "Sapiens". Anyone read it?


----------



## carshon

@Tazzie your babysitter woes sound so much like what we went through when our kids were small. Our sitter had another sitter report her to the state for not being licensed. So that changed everything when she had to get a license and state inspections etc. We did get to claim what we paid her on our taxes but our rates doubled! We were paying about $200 per week to our sitter. That pretty much ate up most of hubbies check. And then she wanted vacation days (paid) etc - it was a HUGE financial stresser for us. But like most things - time moved very quickly and my kids got older and day care was not a daily issue once they entered school and finding a sitter in the summer was much easier- and high school girls will come to your house. 


Our truck went into the shop this morning - the dealership just called and it is going to be $1700 or more to fix it. We were convinced to purchase a diesel truck 5 years ago and have regretted it ever since! The milage is great, the towing power is awesome. The maintenance and cost of repairs is ridiculous! Our truck is a 2012 Ford F250 6.7L diesel. With 86,000 miles. I cannot even begin to tally the sheer amount of money we have put into this truck. Thousands each year! It will be paid off in March - but if we ever get another truck we are going back to gas.


----------



## JCnGrace

I'm with you about gas vs diesel @carshon. Hopefully our truck will last us the rest of our lives but if it has to be replaced we're going back to gas too. Ours is a '97 F250 with the 7. (something, 3 I think). 108,000 miles so I'm guessing that unless something catastrophic happens it will last us.


----------



## Tazzie

Thanks @JCnGrace, @Zexious, and @carshon. It's been a trying few days. I haven't said anything to her yet, but I've been talking with the other mom that has kids there, and is a friend of ours. At first I thought she was totally on board with everything, but then asked my thoughts on it. And, well, I told her everything I was thinking. I'm guessing she was more so testing the waters. She's also not happy. Nick and I had been guessing that she wasn't working with them, but with no proof we kind of just worked with them on our own. Apparently the other mom has asked K to continue with the schooling multiple times, and has been told she'll pick it back up. Well, it's not.

So the other mom and I are getting our act together and will be a united front to tell her that no, she will not be paid holidays. I'm a little more ok with paying for SOME days when they won't be there (or if Nick is home, he'd drop them off and get stuff done around the house). That we are not ok with the TV being on all the time (my kids can perfectly sing Bob the Builder, but not their ABCs (yes, we've been working on it); this is a major problem), and they are allowed a max of one hour morning and afternoon, but only something educational (they watch Bob the Builder and Spongebob often; we watch neither in our house). And she must pick back up on the school work type stuff as well as give us daily progress reports. She's continuously thrown out the terms "job" and "business". Well, regular places here teach kids AND send home reports. We also need to know what they are being fed as neither of us have a clue.

I'm also getting Syd enrolled in three year old preschool. With Kindergarten roundup looming it's too late to send Kaleb somewhere, but we have been working on it.

But a glimmer of hope was given to me. B's husband applied for a job back here. He got a letter saying he was being considered. If you all could pray hardcore this happens, I'd so greatly appreciate it. I'd only have to wait through the end of the school year for her to come home, and we'd want nothing more than to have her watching our kids again.

And for the record @carshon, I write her a check every two weeks for $500 for the two kids. It's $50 per day ($25 per kid per day), and she is not licensed.

Also, the talk of trucks makes me rather glad Nick does all his own work on his truck... it's not nearly as expensive.


----------



## Captain Evil

@Tazzie

I am with you on the daycare issues. I have no kids, but as an ex-child psychologist and as an auntie, I would not be happy with the TV situation or with a lot of the rest of it either. good luck: hope B returns!


----------



## cbar

@Tazzie, sorry to hear about the child care woes. Even up here child care is hard to find and it is so expensive!!! I don't have kids, but I can see how frustrating that would be. I really hope B makes the move back!

@carshon, interesting thoughts on the diesel truck. I just recently traded my gas truck in for diesel and I too have noticed a huge increase in the maintenance cost. It costs me 4x as much to do an oil change, plus changing the fuel filters is over $100. Granted, I do the maintenance myself...but parts & synthetic fluid (plus DEF fluid) starts to add up. I still love my truck and I hope it lasts forever! 


After a few weeks of abnormally warm temps and no snow, we finally got some yesterday. And now it is supposed to stay cold for quite awhile, so it is here to stay. I'm OK with a white Christmas though...as long as the roads are OK to drive on. Sucky though b/c I won't get any riding time....although I do plan to make the horses some horse cookies for Christmas (as if they even care it is Christmas).


Is it OK that I bought a bag of peanut M&M's yesterday and in less than 24 hours I've nearly polished off the whole bag? I'm talking a family-sized bag....I need help.


----------



## carshon

@Tazzie my kids are 18 and 21 now so I haven't had to pay a sitter in a long time. It was a drain for sure - and our sitter was great about the TV but we paid extra to have her take them to a pre-school in town. I don't miss those days but have found that my kids are just as expensive now as they were then. Just in a different way. Car insurance for kids is expensive!

@cbar my husband and son can do most work on our truck but this is the EGR cooler that needs to be replaced and something to do with the thermostat housing. We love the power of the truck and are not selling this one (we have sunk a lot of money into it- this year alone we will be at almost $4K) everything in a diesel truck is vacum driven so a lot of things cannot be done at a home shop. I am still driving my 1998 Ford Expedition that I LOVE! but it is close to 300,000 miles and starting to rust pretty severely and has a small knock when you first start it. So when that goes I will be getting a gas truck.

I confess I am super busy at work but did not sleep well last night so I am just about ready to snooze!


----------



## Mulefeather

@cbar - Talk of truck maintenance is always the biggest thing that I worry about when I think of replacing my current everyday driver with one. Glad that you are able to do the maintenance yourself, that does help out a lot. 
@Tazzie - Child care is so insane, I don't know how people with more than one and both sides working do it anymore. You are absolutely right to demand less TV time and more education, if you're paying her that much money each month then she can do more than park them in front of a screen. 
@carshon - A whole bag of MnM's?! Why, that's shocking, I have never done such a thing in my life, nope, no sirree, NOT ME... 


I can't wait for this week to be over so I can relax! I get out at noon on Friday, so a friend and I are going to be doing some craft stuff together at her house. I plan on getting her a nice set of polymer clay tools tonight so she can do some sculpting of her own


----------



## Phantomrose

@Tazzie - childcare is crazy. Our household has my two nephews living with my mother, brother, and I. If my mother needs to do something, usually my brother and I are the babysitters for my nephews, although sometimes it can be difficult for us to take time off of work. 

I had a lesson with Jet today, and while warming him up, he was still spooking about the sliding door located in the back right corner of the indoor. By the time my trainer came in to watch to see what he would do, he was acting all nice and cool about it, though she did catch him when he was about to go spookies one time. Overall, the lesson went pretty well; he's learning how to keep his tempo even, and how he doesn't have to go fast when he is trotting around the arena. There were a few moments where his trot was very nice and floaty. Usually, around the long sides is when he starts to get fast, but I can see how he improves little by little as the lesson progressed. It's funny; my trainer cannot get over his cuteness still and I can see her light up whenever she sees him.


----------



## JCnGrace

@Tazzie, keeping my fingers crossed that you beloved sitter gets to return home.

@cbar, I'm that way with Gummy Bears. If I have them I can sit and eat on them constantly. I have no control if they're in the house.

@carshon, hope you get a good nights sleep!

@Mulefeather, have fun on your craft playdate! 

@Phantomrose, glad you had a good lesson. On the very rare occasion I've ridden any of my horses in an indoor arena they hate it for some reason. A deer crashing through the brush on a trail ride doesn't faze them though so I'm good with the trade off since I mainly trail ride. LOL




Had a good dinner tonight with my friend and her old roommate whom I'd never met before. It will be nice to put a face with the name now. 


Needed to get a birthday card in the mail today to another friend so she'd get it on time and I forgot. I DO THIS EVERY FRICKIN' YEAR! I have a mental block on it or something. Her birthday is Christmas Eve and I don't want to mail it early when I mail my Christmas Cards so I'll think I need to mail it on such and such day and I never do. If she ever got her birthday card on time she'd probably keel over from a heart attack. LOL


Thunder came in to eat this morning (did chores early instead of late since I had an early dinner date) all by himself! I told him what a big, brave boy he was! LOL Hopefully he'll remember that and quit being such a sissy. And hopefully Tiger Lily will forget I stepped on her.


Since some of you don't visit the forum on the weekends I'll wish everyone a Merry Christmas now. I hope Santa brings you whatever you want!


----------



## Captain Evil

cbar said:


> Is it OK that I bought a bag of peanut M&M's yesterday and in less than 24 hours I've nearly polished off the whole bag? I'm talking a family-sized bag....
> 
> I need help.


Do not despair, @cbar: I will help! I will bring over a party size bag and we can help each other. Peanuts are good for you. I think peanuts are a power food.


----------



## Zexious

@Tazzie - Based on your frustrations, maybe finding a more traditional daycare/preschool would be in your best interest? I obviously don't know from experience, just a thought x.x I hope you get it all sorted out soon! ):
@JCnGrace - Sounds like a good day!
Any special plans for Christmas (since that's literally right around the corner ;o; )?
@Phantomrose - Congrats on the successful lesson!
@Mulefeather - What sorts of crafts do you like to do? 
@carshon - Hope you had a good night's sleep! 
@cbar - Nothing wrong with indulging on occasion. Treat yo self! 

I confess that I'm still under the weather. I feel mostly better, but there's a tightness in my chest/lungs that's got me a little nervous--it's a bit reminiscent of pneumonia or bronchitis, and I'd rather not have either! Fingers crossed it just sorts itself out with a good night of sleep (which, for whatever reason, I haven't had in a few nights now).
The library closes for the holidays today at 5:00, so I'm hoping I feel up to going and grabbing another book before then.


----------



## SwissMiss

@Tazzie, finding a good solution for your kiddos is quite an endeavor! Am still struggling with that too! We had a daycare we liked and it got sold/taken over early this year. Sounded all good and such and they claim to NEVER be closed. However, 2 weeks ago (when we had *snow*), I got a phone call from school that daycare didn't show up at school to pick the kids up :shock: Luckily I was at a point in my workday that I actually _could_ drop everything and get out.
Very confidence inspiring - NOT!
@carshon, truck repairs suck sooo much! The high maintenance was one of the reasons why I decided eventually against a diesel. But I have sunk quite a good amount in my gas one as well in the last year 
@Zexious, hope you are feeling better soon!

I am amazed at how quickly kiddos bounce back after being sick! DD was throwing up for 2 nights and yesterday morning she woke up, declared "I am not sick anymore" and went on to be her normal, energetic, chatty self... Can I please get some of that energy???


----------



## Caledonian

@*TuyaGirl* – That was Toby, my last horse. Old age and arthritis finally took him. I’m exercising for a friend at the moment. I was looking around for another but my parents have been needing extra support due to their age and I think adding a horse to everything will be too much.

Unfortunately, @*Zexious* we don’t have an indoor arena within 30 miles. We used to have one on our doorstep but it closed down. It was owned and run by our Council/Local Government but they made the mistake of aiming it at horse owners and competitions. They had instructors and courses but no riding school horses. When you ignore a large percentage of customers, a business is bound to fail. 
Hope you feel better soon. 

@*Tazzie* – Sorry to hear about your childcare problems. I don’t have kids so I can’t hope to understand. Sounds like she’s using the TV as a sitter so she can do as she pleases?

@*Change* and @*SwissMiss* – You’re descriptions of driving made me laugh. I’m with you @Captain Evil I’m too laid back for today’s roads as I find many drivers too aggressive; also, I tend to see interesting things in the fields, forgetting that I’m not the passenger. 
I have one thing that makes me growl though and that’s not indicating/using blinkers correctly, especially on roundabouts. They don’t indicate and you don’t where they’re going, they indicate that they’re going around then pull off to the left or they indicate they’re going left but keep going around. It’s a nightmare!

@*cbar* – no judgement on the M&Ms, I’ve done similar. 



We have thick fog today so stayed at home and cleaned out one of the sheds. It’s got my unused horsey stuff (electric fence, saddles, feed bins) on one side and gardening equipment on the other. I was waiting for the person who made the mess with the gardening stuff to clean it up but I think I’d have an awfully long wait. I was fed-up falling over mowers, wires and rakes that had been dumped at the entrance. That may’ve been his plan all along.


----------



## Tazzie

@Captain Evil, I really am not ok with that. I don't mind some here and there. But particularly before a trip I have them go a few days without tv/movies. My kids are wonderful in the car, but we have a drop down DVD player to lessen the boredom. So knowing they will be watching that first on our trip to Chicago, and then up to Michigan, I usually quit letting them watch anything at home. Instead, I watched both of my kids play with my daughter's barbies all night last night, and they helped me make dinner. And thank you. I really could use everyone's prayers and thoughts. She has the rotten luck we have, so she'll truly need everyone hoping for this.

@cbar, it's awful. There are some, but they are terrible. We just don't have many options, and the one really good option is a montessori, which I cannot afford under any circumstance. I just feasibly can't. We are all praying B makes her return. I will literally come on here bawling my eyes out if it happens.

I do love white Christmases. I'm excited we will have one this year! And I see nothing wrong with eating all the m&m's :lol:

@carshon, I figured that :lol: I was just saying how much I'm currently paying! And I remember what my rates were when I first started driving! Definitely not cheap! Though it's cheaper where I live now than where I grew up. I paid monthly for car insurance. My car payment was $202 a month. My insurance was something like $215 a month. I moved down here and it was like $350 for six months. Absurd! In Michigan they called my little four door Cobalt a sports car :lol:!

@Mulefeather, it's hard. And if she raises her rates, it would be pointless for me to even work. I'd literally be working to pay for daycare, and I'm not ok with that. As it is, when you factor in the kids she has there, she's taking home more than I do every month. And I have to drive an hour one way to work every day!

Hopefully today and tomorrow fly by! Today is my last day, and I am SO ready to be done!

@Phantomrose, it's ridiculous. I've calmed down a lot, but still frustrated. Glad you had a good lesson!

@JCnGrace, thank you! We need all the prayers, good thoughts, voodoo, etc we can get. She has rotten luck like we do, so I've told some people about the possibility of her coming home so they can ALL be wishing for it. Power in prayers/wishes.

I'm glad you had a nice evening! And haha about your friend and her card! That's something I'd do!

@Zexious, I've been looking. And I've reached out to a few people. The problem is costs. I can't go up a lot as far as rates or I'd literally be working to pay for daycare. Some places cost double per kid than what we are paying, and also have crappy reviews. One place I'd LOVE to send them, but being a montessori there is no way I can afford it.

Perhaps you should see a doctor? Pneumonia isn't something to mess around with!!

@SwissMiss, yikes! That is not ok!! I'm an hour from home, and while I COULD leave in an emergency like that, it'd take me forever to get there! I'd be FURIOUS!

And kids sure are amazing how they bounce back!

@Caledonian, it's what it feels like, that's for sure. Just frustrating. Sounds like you've been productive!


Thank you all for the support. We're still figuring out what exactly to do.

I've contacted two other places and waiting to hear back from them. Similar situation that we are in, just not right down the road.

I had to pick the kids up yesterday and it did not go well. At all. I said I thought it'd be best if we sat down and discussed this together (her, me, and the other mom who is our friend). I said I wanted to know what the kids were learning, etc. She blew up at me and said she never claimed to be a preschool teacher, and that they color but when they are done she doesn't make them keep going. For the record, we literally only wanted them to know their dang ABCs, how to count, colors and shapes. I'm not asking her to teach them multiplication or division. This was also part of the deal when she took over from B, and she agreed to it.

She asked what else. I said I holidays. She said "you're paid for holidays." I said I also pay taxes. She said she called four daycares and this is what they did. I said they also pay taxes and their clients file child care taxes. She said her husband is ****ed she's working two jobs and using her free weekends to work her second job and she shouldn't have to do this. For the record, she's taking home more a month than I am, and I drive an hour one way to work.

But I'm stuck between a rock and a hard place. A more traditional daycare will cost a lot more around here. Which we can't afford. It'd make no sense as I'd be paying more than I'm making, and it wouldn't be worth it for me to work. So they may be staying, and she claims she'll be making changes. She will have to give me write ups daily on what they are doing, what they eat, etc. She also will be doing educational tv.

I will also be informing her that I will have three additional days added to my 10 "vacation" days from her. I have three holidays here that I am not paid for, but I do not have the option to come in. I am not ok with burning up my given days from her, nor am I ok paying her/sending my kids to her when I will not be paid myself.

So right now it's a wait and see. In other, better news, I got a text today from the lady who does three year old preschool. She's going to be calling me this afternoon, and we will be starting Sydney in it. My biggest frustration is Kaleb will have missed out, and if she had just told us a year ago he would have been enrolled in something similar.

Thank you all for listening. I'm at least not AS mad about it all, and will figure it out. If they stay, I will be pushing for constant updates to prevent her from becoming lazy again. You don't mess with this momma, period.

Also on a lighter note, I got all my wrapping finished last night, and all gifts are secured in totes ready to be loaded up tonight. Tonight I'll be folding a bunch of laundry and doing last minute loads to get us ready for our trip. Tomorrow we get to sleep in, and then leisurely make our way to Chicago for the weekend. Hoping a nice, easy, stress free start will set the tone for the rest of my holiday


----------



## Caledonian

@Tazzie – sounds like you’re being very fair with her. She’s in a position of responsibility which will impact on your kids regardless of the level she teaches at, you’ve every right to lay down the law.
Have a good (stress free) holiday


----------



## Mulefeather

@Tazzie - I really hope everything works out soon. As far as her husband being PO'd at her for using up her weekends on 2 jobs, I would have lost it at that point because that's not your problem to figure out. 
@SwissMiss - LOL @ your DD! If you find out where they get that energy, send me some will you? 
@Zexious - I do a little bit of everything, but so far sculpting, stained glass, sewing, and working with resin and glass pendants have emerged as my favorites. I really want to take a silversmithing/jewelry design course, but all the local classes don't seem to line up with my schedule (always on Saturdays). I'm planning to expand on my stained glass knowledge this coming year, as my knowledge at this point is very basic. I also want to try working with Precious Metal Clay, but that requires investing money I don't have right now  


I went to Joann Fabrics last night and finished up the last of my shopping for my niece, now I just need to wrap gifts and finish up some little stuff for the family. My niece is getting a Fairy Garden kit, a little stuffed cow and a sheep (has to do with this internet video she loves), and a unicorn pillow and blanket. I figured the pillow and blanket would be nice for her to keep in the car or take to her grandparents' house  The rest of the family is getting food, wine, and gift cards.

And this continues to be the most screwed-up Christmas ever. Just talked to my dad via text, he either tore something in his groin or has something related to diverticulitis, so he may wind up in the hospital now, too. He's been to 4 doctors in 6 days, and nobody can figure out what's wrong. 

Sigh. I'm just hoping we all get through the holidays without too much damage at this point!


----------



## JCnGrace

@Zexious, we will go to sister #2's house for Christmas Eve but that's it for the weekend. Christmas Day will just be a quiet day at home with hubby. Right now we won't be getting together with the step-daughter, her SO and the grandson until the 30th but that could change between now and then. They aren't very organized. His other 2 kids live out of state so we won't see them at all.


Have you tried taking something containing an expectorant? It will help loosen up the stuff in your chest so that you can cough it up. Mucinex is about the only brand name that comes to mind, probably because they advertise endlessly with a gross looking booger in their commercials.

@SwissMiss, About kids + energy, I know, right? Kids don't need all that energy and we do in order to take care of them + do all of life's other little chores. Not fair!

@Calendonian, I'd have been mighty tempted to toss it all in a pile in an out of the way corner. Well, not just tempted that's what I do with the endless papers hubby leaves laying around when I clean. LOL

@Tazzie, safe travels and have a wonderful trip!


----------



## JCnGrace

@*Mulefeather*, I hope that they can figure out what is wrong with your dad and that it won't include a stay in the hospital over the holiday. The gift you got your niece sounds really cute.


----------



## Tazzie

@Caledonian, I'm a very fair, complacent person, unless you are trying to pull one over on me. I will do what needs to be done to ensure our family's future. I'm trying to come up with what to say exactly.

And thank you! Hoping it's nice and stress free!
@Mulefeather, that was when I turned and left. It is not my problem, to put it bluntly. I've often thought about taking on a second job, but it'd stop Nick from working overtime, which will ultimately hurt him (he has to answer a specific percentage of call outs a year, and it's major trouble if he doesn't fulfill it). His overtime would probably be more than I'd make at a second job as well.

Hopefully all is ok with your dad! Keep us posted!!
@JCnGrace, thank you! I'm really looking forward to it


----------



## Change

I love my diesel F350, but yeah - maintenance can be a witch... which is why I now know how to change out a brake caliper. I suspect I'll be figuring out a lot more "I can do it myself" stuff as time goes on. At least I have options. We have a gas F150 and F250, and in diesel, The Beast. LOL.

Peanut M&Ms by the pound? Guilty! Those, and the licorice petit-fours. OMG! If I buy them by the pound, I'll eat them by the pound. There's no such thing as leaving some for later! You can add pistachios to that list.

Hope everyone with plans has a Great Holiday! Son and I don't do anything that different, although I may buy a turkey breast to roast with stuffing or somesuch. Gifting, between us is him saying what he wants and me buying it. I do hope the weather clears, though. There's work out there that needs doing, and I really want to ride.


----------



## JCnGrace

Thunder was back to being a sissy today and I had to lead him in again. Tiger Lily doesn't seem to be holding a grudge for me stepping on her but she stayed out from under my feet today so maybe it was a lesson learned. What is it with cats and them wanting to walk right under you? Drives me crazy! 


Got the birthday card put in the mailbox today. 


Hubby finally ran the sweeper and had to go dump dog hair out of the canister 3 times and he didn't even sweep all the rooms. LOL And yes I could probably do it myself by now but I cleaned good before surgery and told him he'd have to maintain it a while so I was waiting to see how long it would take for him to give in and do it. Almost 2 months!


The winter solstice is here! Yay to the days starting to get longer!

@Change, we had a beautiful day today but it's not supposed to last.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@Rainaisabelle I hope that whatever is bothering you comes to an end, stay positive about it!
@Captain Evil Kraken is so pretty!! She was enjoying a coming back to nature moment (at least it was inside, I assume it's the same one that escaped a couple months ago)
@Caledonian Toby was gorgeous!! I hope that someday you can get your own horse again.
@Mulefeather I hope that your father gets well soon and that the cause can be figured out. And wow, you sound like very skilled. I am not, so I admire the ones that are. I hope that in somewhere in near future you can invest and take those courses.
@Tazzie I am sending good vibes from across the ocean as well! I do hope things get back to normal soon, looks like a very exhausting situation you're in. 
@Zexious I am with @JCnGrace, your chest / back may hurt due to expectoration (? I hope lol), so yeah, Mucinex comes to mind because it's what I use to loosen it up. I had that felling a couple days ago as well, so I hope you feel better soon.
@JCnGrace Thunder seems to have his days, huh? And YAY for days getting bigger from now on! I am so sick of long nights.


This Christmas period is not being very pleasant for me. I rarely have the spirit but anyway I don't recall such a dark one ever. My uncle is worst from his heart failure problems, so my cousin is worst from his panic attacks (he is the same age as me, 38), and my mother, uncle's sister, is a nerve wreck. She can' even eat because when she gets upset her stomach aches. Plus she is more demanding and lacks patience, and I just don't have the strength enough to be any form of anchor... I feel like sticking my head onto the sand. Are we in 2018 yet? I am so tired of this year.
Can't wait so stick my nose into my mare's hair tomorrow... She has the power that horses have: to make me forget about all the rest


----------



## Change

I finally broke down and went to the doctor yesterday - that's a Very Difficult Thing for me to do, much less admit! Anyway, although I felt generally fine, my lungs sounded like Rice Krispies. Two shots in the butt (steroid and antibiotics), a mega-breathing treatment, and pills of the same for the next week.... BUT!!! This morning, just after the 2 shots and breather, I feel terrific and my lungs are 1000 times clearer. No gasping for breath after feeding the horses! Kudos to modern chemistry (or maybe it was the beer with Rapper's owners afterward?)

Of course she called me out and is holding my "No Hot Flashes or Random Murder" pill refills for ransom. Until I go in for my girlie parts' checks. Bleah. Something to look forward to in the New Year. Not.
@Rainaisabelle - HUGS. We're here when you need us.
@TuyaGirl - Sounds like you need a few HUGS, too. Go hug Tuya!
@JCnGrace - YAY for longer days!!!!!

To the rest of my awesome horsey friends here - I love you all, and wish you all good things for 2018!!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

@Change you poor thing! Get better!! I used to get chest infections all the time and even caught swine flu when we had an epidemic in 2009. I hope you feel a ton better  


I hope everyone is doing something nice for Christmas . My mother and brothers are here for a couple of days they also attended my graduation on Monday ! It’s been an interesting few days having them here if you catch my drift haha


----------



## cbar

@Captain Evil I am all for an M&M Party!! I usually have pretty good self control, but this Christmas things have fallen off the rails. I actually went to the store on my lunch break yesterday and bought ANOTHER bag of M&M's. These are the caramel ones though.....I will try to restrain myself so my nephews can actually enjoy them. But I confess I have opened the bag and had some (oops).


I had intentions of having a healthy/light dinner last night but b/f came home with a bunch of food from Pizza Hut. Not my favorite place, but we ended up having some pizza and watching Christmas Vacation. That movie is such a classic. 

I'm sorry to hear some folks are not having the greatest holiday/Christmas season. My thoughts are with you - @tuygirl, hopefully your mare helps get you through these tough times. I totally agree that the horses can be such good therapy. I also get that feeling of 'peace' when I take my dogs for a nice walk.
@Tazzie, I hope that your conversation with the day care lady brings some positive results. I get where you are coming from with the tv - seems these days it is so easy to just give kids a tablet or sit them in front of the tv. Things are so much different than when I was growing up. TV was a huge treat for my brother & I. 

I have to work all day today which kind of sucks. It is so slow that I feel it will end up being a long day. B/F & I are doing our Christmas gift exchange tonight as he flies back home to Winnipeg tomorrow to spend Christmas with his family. Hopefully he will get the snow cleared and flip a hay bale for me before he leaves  

Hope everyone has a safe & fun holiday!!!! **And I second the happiness of the winter solstice!! Can't wait for the days to get longer!


----------



## TuyaGirl

Probably I won't have the time to return here before, and will be a busy weekend, helping at home with the shopping and cooking, plus my deserved barn time...
So I wish you all my HF family a Merry Christmas, full of joy and love - and health for the ones like me that are a bit sick still


----------



## JCnGrace

@TuyaGirl, hugs of comfort to you and I hope your uncle and cousin start feeling better soon. I'm glad you can turn to Tuya to get some relief from the stress and sadness. 

@Change, HOLY MOLY! Good thing you broke down and went if you needed all that. Glad you can breathe again. My doc does the same with my prescriptions and I don't think they should be allowed to do that, ticks me off.

@Rainaisabelle, sometimes it's hard to go back to family dynamics when you've been used to being on your own. A few years ago sisters + mom and I all went on vacation together and I got stuck in the role of being baby sister again, I did not appreciate it.

@cbar, tis the season for eating a bunch of crap that we shouldn't. Once the festivities are over will be soon enough to get back to normal, we gotta give ourselves a break every once in a while, don't we?


----------



## Change

Some friends from work gave me a Coffee Basket (they know me well!) for Christmas. In it were three 1 lb bags of gourmet coffees, including Kona! YUM!! Two travel mugs, candy canes and Christmas Tree Little Debbie cakes, and OMG - Speculoos cookies. Those cookies are Dangerous Goodness. So here I sit, chatting with y'all, drinking coffee with hazelnut creamer, eating cinnamon spiced speculoos. One of 4 Little Debbie trees has vanished ;-), and I have a candy cane hanging from my monitor. LOL!

On a slightly different note, @JCnGrace - when you confessed you hadn't ridden for awhile did you ever imagine you'd create a little family here? We're almost 1000 pages now, and almost 10,000 posts! There are maybe 4 or 5 threads that I follow consistently, but this is definitely the first one I visit whenever I log on! I love you guys!


----------



## Captain Evil

It is so cold here. This morning it was 0 degrees (that's -17.777 for our Celcius friends). It has now risen to about 9 degrees (-12.777 C) and is snowing hard. 
It is supposed to turn to rain by 8:00 am tomorrow morning, rain for a while, and then drop back down to the single digits.

All this talk of cold is because of blanketing. Nemo does not have a thick coat but he also never seems cold. I have a wool cooler and a Rambo turnout sheet. After a bath or when he is wet I chuck the cooler on him and cover with the turnout sheet, then take it all off as soon as he's dry. I think what I will do tonight is leave him to get snowed on, and then put the sheet on him before the rain comes. 

I think. 

Ahab had a turnout sheet that had a mesh liner, and I always felt that the little bit of air space made it a wee bit warmer than just a sheet.

I feel like the witch of the horse neighborhood: every other horse is blanketed well and/or kept in their stalls. 

In weather like this, what would you guys do?


----------



## cbar

@Captain Evil, those temps are around seasonal for us. In the winter if it is -8 celsius it is a beautiful day! But I guess you get a really damp cold since you live on the coast which I can imagine feels colder. Rain is bad - does it not freeze and cause havoc? 


For myself, I don't blanket my horses unless it is below -20 celsius. And even then I think only one of them would need it as they are wooly mammoths. Does Nemo have a run in shelter?? I would maybe throw a sheet on him if it rains - the snow doesn't bother me as much as rain as it can act as an insulator on the horses. But rain in cold temps = cold, wet, shivery horse. Those are my thoughts.


I opted to have a mandarin orange for lunch instead of M&M's. 


I'm with @Change - this thread is sometimes the only one I will actually check if I'm in a hurry. You guys are like a very distant, worldwide little family


----------



## Captain Evil

Thanks, @cbar. The temps are climbing now, anyway: it is 24 degrees now, so a balmy -4 C for you! At this rate it will be raining sooner than anticipated... 

I gave him a half serving of branless mash along with his hay tonight, and he looked just fine. He has a 12x12 shelter (open on one side) which leads into two 12x12 stalls which always stay dry, even when it blows hard.









I just had a moment of insecurity seeing all my neighbor's toasty horses...


----------



## Phantomrose

@Captain Evil - Your guy is very pretty! The barn that I board Jet at varies about blanketing; some horses need it and others do not. I have a blanket for my guy, but so far, he seems to be doing well out there without a blanket. However, he does look somewhat like a teddy bear with his furry winter coat. 

There are definitely a lot of pages is this thread, and it is interesting to read how everyone is, their confessions, and to have a nice discussion about everything. Sometimes I have trouble keeping up, with how fast people post here; it's nice!


----------



## JCnGrace

@Change, never in a million years did I ever think a thread I started would morph into a place where people from all over the world became beloved friends. I figured I would get a few "Shame on you!" replies and then it fade off into the sunset. LOL I'm certainly glad it became what it did because I think we're all a good support system for each other and I care a great deal about all the people I've met in here. I miss and think about those that don't post anymore and yes, even worry about them being ok. And it's always wonderful to welcome new friends like @Phantomrose. 

@Captain Evil, I've only had 1 horse that ever needed a blanket and that was an old mare that would get chilled if it was cold and rainy. Your guy looks perfectly warm and happy to me. Such a handsome guy has me wanting a haflinger!




My confession that I should have made this morning but too embarrassed. Still embarrassed but what the heck, it never hurts to make fun of yourself a little.


For years the women in my family have complained about bladder leakage if they laughed, coughed or sneezed and while I've got to go right now when the need hits, I've never had a problem with unexpected leaks and was glad of it. Well last night my coffee went down the wrong pipe and by the time it was all said and done I had coffee sprayed all down the front of my jammies and in my lap to keep from spewing it all over the computer. It wasn't until I visited the bathroom right before going to bed that I realized all of that wetness wasn't coffee. I so hope it was a one off and not a permanent thing because I so don't want to have to start wearing adult diapers. Those were clean jammies too! LOL


----------



## Rainaisabelle

@JCnGrace kegal exercises can help keep the firmness of the bladder and yoga. Leaking when coughing, sneezing is usually stress incontinence. You probably know this so sorry if I am not helping it's the nurse training lol


----------



## JCnGrace

@Rainaisabelle, thank you. My kegals get a good workout everyday from when I know I need to go. LOL Yoga I have thought about a lot just because I have no flexibility but who knows how many miles I'd have to drive to find a class. None around my small town that I'm aware of. I was pretty stressed when that coffee went down the wrong way because I couldn't breathe. I'm still trying to get coffee out of my right lung.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

I hope everyone gets over their ailments soon.

Condolences to those who have lost loved ones. It sounds so glib, but I so mean it.

Merry Christmas to everyone however you celebrate, and have a Happy New Year 

Looking forward to seeing my family, but so not feeling the xmas spirit yet. Feel like crying sometimes!! But family start arriving tomorrow, so that is awesome 

:hug:


----------



## Caledonian

@*JCnGrace* – I was mightily tempted. I’ve just finished tackling the smallest shed and it wasn’t much better. I did find a new(ish) lunging whip and a couple of schooling whips and a shiny set of toby’s old shoes which stopped me in my tracks. They must’ve been his last; I’d forgot I had them.

I can imagine that coughing due to choking would cause an extreme force way beyond a usual cough or sneeze and if you were already needing to go ...

@*TuyaGirl* – thanks, he was gorgeous, I’m extremely biased. Not that I didn’t like my two mares but he was special.

I hope your uncle improves as well as the rest of your family. It’s hard on the person who’s ill but sometimes people forget about the family surrounding them and the stress of dealing with it. 

@*Change* – an old relative of mine always refused to go to the Doctor; he said that once they had you they never let go. You’d go in with one problem and come out with many unrelated ones or future appointments to see if they could find some. Glad you’re feeling better.

@*cbar* - Not a chocolate orange? 

@*Captain Evil* - cosy looking horse. 

I’m glad the days will be getting longer. This has been the brightest day for a long time as there’s no cloud cover. It’s getting dark now though. 

My confession is that I’m going to do very little for the rest of the day and ignore my ‘to do’ list.


----------



## JCnGrace

Hope you enjoyed your day of relaxation @Caledonian!


Enjoy your family @ShirtHotTeez, I never get much Christmas spirit myself but have no reasons as to why I don't. I am looking forward to seeing all or most of my nieces and nephews and grand ns & ns tomorrow. I see mom and my siblings quite often but not so much their kids and grandkids.




We went to the store tonight and got a cart full of groceries for 34 bucks and some odd cents. We had $80 in Kroger Rewards checks mainly from the additional points they kept adding to our card for screwing up when we had those bad charges to our credit card. Not sure the additional points were worth all the time we had to spend on the phone with them though. LOL


We have our electric fence on 3 different chargers and the only one that is hooked up and is kept on most of the time is the one that also charges the fence around the mini's lot because they like to stick their head through the fence to eat the grass in the yard. Well this afternoon I caught Thunder scratching his butt on the fence so now we're going to have to hook up another charger. You'd think since he got zapped by the other wire over the gate that he'd be leery of it all but obviously not. Then after I yelled at him and made him move off the fence he tried to sneak down the fence line a little ways and do it again, the stinker. It's hard to get mad at him though because he gets the most pitiful expression on his face after you yell at him for something.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

@JCnGrace thanks, will definitely enjoy time with family. One grandson today (DDs son) kept running up for huggles, then going to play with his cousins, back for huggles. Don't know who needed them more, him or me!

Horses can hear whether the electric fence is on or not.

Merry Christmas to everyone. Be safe out there :hug:


----------



## blue eyed pony

I confess I couldn't be less eager for Christmas if I tried. I don't want to deal with people at all, much less family, and my grandpa is not going to be with us that much longer - another year is severely in doubt - so basically this is my last Christmas with him, and I just.... hate knowing that.

Bah humbug.


----------



## tinyliny

JCnGrace
My confession that I should have made this morning but too embarrassed. Still embarrassed but what the heck said:


> Welcome to true "adulting"
> 
> And , thanks for starting this thread.


----------



## Change

@JCnGrace - I know the outrage and embarrassment of stress wetting when coughing, and especially this week with this doggone cold, I've had a few of those "Nooooooo!" moments! LOL. So much for a public confession! ;-)

And you can add me to the 'Just Not In The Mood For Christmas' gang. It'll just be my son and I. No tree, no gifts. He's told me what he would like (Order these from Amazon, Mom) and I have everything I need. I'll appreciate the week off from work and some hopefully nicer weather, and be thankful for the friends I have here, my goofy dogs, and my crazy horses - who would probably think I was trying to kill them if I even thought of leaving them in sheets or blankets! LOL! I try to help keep them dry and cozy, but it never fails.... if it's raining, they're standing out in it! They only seem to use the barn or run-ins in the summer to seek solace from the flies! And Tango, I think, prays for rain just so he'll have more mud to play in!


----------



## JCnGrace

@*ShirtHotTeez*, hugs and snuggles from a grandchild is just the best! Glad you're getting lots of them because they can go a long way in mending what ails you.

@*blue eyed pony*, I'm at the same point with mom so I try to take advantage of opportunities to spend time with her. She's aggravating as all get out but I love her anyway. Try to look on these last days with your grandpa as a celebration of his life and try to put the sadness to the side, as hard as that may be.

@*tinyliny*, guess that old saying of "old age is not for the feint of heart" is around for a reason. I'm trying to age gracefully but it gets harder to do every year. LOL 


You're welcome and I hope in your role of Moderator, along with the others, don't get tired of having to monitor us wildcats in here. 

@*Change*, YOU TOO?! Well at least I'm in good company! 


No tree here either. Our first year in this house we bought a live spruce for our Christmas tree and then planted it in the front yard and even though I quit decorating when it got too big to string lights without a ladder I still always considered it our tree every year. It died and got cut down so now we don't even have that. 


My horses are the same and it's rare for them to stand around in the barn during the winter. They come in long enough to get their handful of grain and head back out as soon as they're done. Rain and snow doesn't faze them at all but ice will drive them in if it's coming down very hard.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Merry Christmas from Australia everyone !


----------



## Caledonian

Add me to the ‘not in the mood gang’ as well. We’ve no tree or lights and only a couple of our neighbours have them up.

We’re not planning anything big for Christmas Day and we usually consider Boxing Day to be like any other. 
Hogmanay (New Year) is the bigger festival here and they extend it into a Winter Festival which covers activities based around the winter solstice, Christmas, music, farmers’ markets etc which has been fun. 

@JCnGrace - I’m all for aging disgracefully, it’s lot more fun. LOL

Only one of mine, Pepsi, hated being outside in bad weather. The other two would stand in the middle of the field, on the top of a hill in storm force winds with hailstones, no rugs, despite having two shelters. I think they saw it as a challenge.

As for electric fences, Toby could probably hear it but he wouldn’t go near it even when it was off. He did have a thing for herding one of the yard cats, tiger, to walk under it though, which usually ended with the poor cat getting a shock via his raised tail. He had a very strange sense of humour. 


I hope everyone has a good Christmas and best wishes


----------



## weeedlady

I don't do Christmas. We haven't had a tree or decorated for Christmas since 2006. I only buy gifts if I feel like it- not because I feel obligated. 
No commitments, no running from house to house to visit everyone, or any entertaining. And no feeling guilty about it.

I highly recommend it. It is extremely freeing and makes the Holidays so much more enjoyable.

yeah, you can call me Scrooge......


----------



## 6gun Kid

Merry Christmas from me and mine, to you and yours!


----------



## aubie

I confess to having presents to wrap for tomorrow, but looking at forum instead.


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582

Well all you humbugs can sulk around all you want  , but I'm definitely excited about Christmas! It's off to a good start, and I already got this beauty. <3


----------



## aubie

I confess to being finished wrapping now. Some may be thinking boy Aubie you sure wrapped a lot of presents. No, I have a Golden retriever.


----------



## JCnGrace

LOL @aubie, I don't wrap the presents I get for the dog, he doesn't appreciate it.


HEY! There's a thought, edible wrapping paper for our pets. I'm surprised it hasn't already been invented.


Cool present @BlindHorseEnthusiast4582!

@weedlady, no judgement from me. Bah Humbug is my favorite Christmas saying! LOL




I swear I have a nephew in his 40's that is still growing. Every time I see him he looks taller even though he swears he's still only 6'5". LOL And no I haven't started shrinking...yet. Anyway, most of the kids made it to my sister's so I got lots of hugs too and they made me think of you @ShirtHotTeez. Mom looked much better than she did at Thanksgiving so maybe just needed a bit of time to rest up from her move. Got to drive home with it snowing all the way from there to here. Our first sticking snow of the season although it's probably less than an inch deep and will probably be gone tomorrow if the sun comes out even if doesn't get above freezing.


----------



## aubie

I have people that ask the same thing. I'm 6'5 as well.


----------



## JCnGrace

@aubie, the only explanation I can come up with is that there is such a huge gap in our heights that I get shocked anew by it every time I stand next to him. LOL


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

@JCnGrace Awww thank you, I feel so privileged to have been thought of in the midst of your family time. Those hugs from the little kids especially are so beautiful, even more so when they are spontaneous.

So glad your Mom has improved.

I confess I woke up this morning feeling slightly ill. First thing I had to do was the trifles (one with sherry, one non-alcoholic). Fortunately the majority of the feast was sorted at my nephews!! I have eaten waaay less than I normally would which may be a good thing!! I think what happened was that I flea powdered my cat last night. Bought a dog flea powder by mistake so only used very little, but every time I woke in the night (4x?) cat was asleep on my pillow. So I think I must have been breathing the flea powder!!

Had a nana nap when I got home and feel a bit better, but tbh look forward to going back to bed. As my mom is here for a couple of nights, I feel I should be social for a while anyway!

:cowboy: (no gallops today!!)


----------



## aubie

I confess to wondering about Horse Forum friends and hoping today is joyful wherever They are, whatever they are doing.


----------



## bkylem

Don’t worry because every day should be Mother’s Day just as everyday should be Father’s Day. You don’t need Hallmark cards dictating the one day of the year that you should be loving or remembering your parents. It’s a daily thing.


----------



## blue eyed pony

Grandpa is very, very frail. He looks like a stiff breeze is all it'll take to make him keel over. He is over 90, you expect him to be old as dirt and fragile as glass, but... it's hard. I feel like I saw him for the last time today. We only ever see each other on Christmas and I'm doubtful he has another year in him. That was... hard to confront.

I'm only 23 and I'll wager by the time I'm 24 I'll only have one living grandparent. I was I think 14 when I lost my first grandparent. All of a sudden... I mean 9 years is a long time in the grand scheme of old people, but still, it's a confronting thought. First Christmas without the others who are already in heaven was rough. And we didn't know the lasts were going to be the lasts. So...

I don't like funerals. I'll only go if I really liked the person. I'll go to his, when it happens.

Other than that Christmas was pretty good. I managed to find my spirit, and my dog got to come for the first time, which was cool. I miss my other half though, he's on the other side of the world (we're long distance) and being so far from him isn't easy when I'm sad about stuff. Especially at Christmas.


----------



## SwissMiss

I confess it's impossible not to enjoy Christmas with two little kiddos (5 and 7) in the house that still firmly believe in Santa 
Last night they first cleaned up all their toys AND their rooms, as Santa may check on them and not like a mess :wink:, then we put out reindeer food (oat flakes) in the yard and homemade cookies and milk for Santa by the fireplace... It was actually past 6 am (!!! very late for our household!!!) when they were traipsing into the living room this morning to check on things... 

Hope everyone has a joyful day!


----------



## aubie

Outstanding


----------



## Phantomrose

Merry Christmas everyone!
@blue eyed pony - I get the feeling of being less eager for Christmas, especially when life is stressful. Just try to enjoy as much time with your grandfather as you possibly can. I lost my grandfather in June, and my father last December, so I get about being bummed around the holidays. Try to keep your chin up as best as you can.


----------



## JCnGrace

The horses enjoyed their Christmas treats but the dog hasn't gotten his yet. I got him a basted bone and it's too cold for him to stay out as long as he'd want to gnawing on it and I won't let him have it in the house because of staining the carpet with it.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Merry Christmas everybody ! Hope everyone had a good Christmas? What did everyone get as horsey gifts? My
Parents won’t buy me horse gifts but my partner got me a micklem bridle for Roy boy. 

Pictures of my dog on Christmas Day because he is so cute


----------



## cbar

@ranaisabelle, beautiful dog! what breed is he? 

No horsey gifts from my family - they know anything I need for the horses I'll buy for myself. It is frigid cold here; -35 this morning when I went out to feed the horses. Brrr....

I did get new winter work gloves but even they won't keep my hands warm in these temps. 

Hope everyone had a wonderful Christmas. I am planning on enjoying a low key day today that's for sure!


----------



## carshon

Frigid cold here as well. I got new stirrups for my new (to me) Tucker River Plantation saddle. It came with Tucker covered stirrups but I really did not care for those or the english irons it had on it. So hubby bought me trail stirrups and a neat little gadget to hold the stirrups together over the saddle when it is stored. He also got me a new pair of riding jeans. Dreams of riding are haunting me! I hope to haul Tillie to an arena to ride in the next couple of weeks. The hip issues I have been having (piriformis syndrome) are getting markedly better but riding will be the true test. Still have quite a bit of pain but not near the levels I had in October. Lots and lots of Yoga stretches and a few deep tissue massages have made some improvement.


----------



## Mulefeather

I hope everyone had a great Christmas, and that y’all are staying warm wherever you are. It’s been in the 20’s here, and looking to drop lower at nights over the week. I think next year I’ll be getting myself an Arctic Riding Skirt! I wish I was able to get coveralls, but anything that works for my size never seems to work for my bust and my height! I wonder if anyone’s making bespoke coveralls out there… 

@Captain Evil – I’d say as long as he’s not shivering, not losing weight, and he’s got a place to get away from the wind as he chooses to, don’t worry about blanketing him. Haffies are tough little ******s! Sully got through all last winter without a blanket and he didn’t grow a super-thick coat either. Here in PA we mostly get cold, windy, and wet rather than a lot of snow, so YMMV. 

@blue eyed pony – It’s hard when you realize someone’s time is coming. Hopefully you are able to hold the good memories you have of him in your heart. I lost my last surviving grandparent in 2015, and I still miss both my grandmothers very much. 

The office is quiet this week, so hopefully I should actually get some work done! I’ll be transitioning fully into a different role in the next 2 months, so gotta get it all done now.

I put some pictures of my pendants up on FB, and got some good reactions and a few people messaged looking to purchase. One lady asked if I could make her a custom one for her donkey that had passed! I told her I’d be happy to help. Now I just need to build up my Etsy shop  



I haven't had the right supplies to do the stamps justice before - I just put in an order for jewelry-making supplies, so excited to be expanding my range of stuff I make.


----------



## Phantomrose

It was back to work for me today, and it was sort of crazy as it got to around the 12pm time. I cannot wait for kids to go back to school and for it to ease a bit after New Years. 
@Mulefeather - Oh, the temp drop in PA is crazy. I am not looking forward to tomorrow, although I know I have to ride Jet. I'm just going to layer up like crazy.


----------



## JCnGrace

LOL @Rainaisabelle at the pics of your dog wearing the reindeer antlers. His unhappiness is written all over his face. TOO CUTE! My dog looks at me like that if I try to make him wear a blanket outside and then does his best to take it off himself if I won't cave.


OMG @cbar, I can't even fathom what -35 would feel like. How do you keep your eyeballs from freezing?


So glad you are doing some better with your hip @carshon. Hope you get your crave for a ride satisfied soon.

@Mulefeather, keeping my fingers crossed that all your new business ventures succeed. 

@Phantomrose, what type of work do you do that makes it busier with kid traffic? No need to be specific, just my nosiness kicking in and you can feel free to ignore the question if you don't feel comfortable answering.


As for me, I had a pretty quiet day today because hubby had a doctors appointment and was gone for most of the afternoon. Then came chore time and the phone started ringing off the hook. I think I finally made it to the barn about 45 minutes after I started that way. Since hubby had my truck and I didn't want to go to the hassle of removing the cover from his truck, I drove my 4-wheeler for the first time since surgery. It was a chilly ride but the only time it bothered my arm was doing the tight U-turn in the barn lot. Yay for it getting back to normal! Granted most of my bicep is now sagging skin that flaps in the wind if I hold my arm out but just being able to use my arm again has put a little muscle back on. Hopefully it will improve even more when I can start picking up stuff with it again. Well I confess that I do pick up a little more weight than they want me to but not much since even the kittens feel heavy.


Speaking of which, the vet warned me that Pickles' stitches may not reabsorb like they should and I'd need to take them out (or bring her in). She did not appreciate me checking them today and since it feels like they are all still there trying to get them out ought to be fun. If I hold her and let hubby take them out it WILL take forever because he will obsess over how to snip each suture just right. If he holds her and I take them out it MIGHT take forever because my hand falls asleep every time I try to grasp something. LOL


----------



## Caledonian

I hope everyone had a good Christmas.


@blue eyed pony - It’s hard when you see relatives changing with age; I know I struggle. I’d always go to my parents with problems as they were the strong ones and now our roles are reversing as I’m becoming their carer, at least for certain things. 
I never knew any of my Grandparents and have to rely on stories from my Mum and Dad. I’d speak to your Grandpa as much as possible, I bet he’d love to tell you stories about his life.

@Mulefeather – I’ve never heard of Artic Riding skirts. They look really warm for horse and rider. I don’t think I’ve seen them used over here. I used to wear an Australian long coat but went back to waterproof trousers. Good luck with your shop.

@Phantomrose – My job is the same, we’re busier and more chaotic when the kids are off. I'm back at work next week although a few people went back to our office today.


I can’t imagine such low temperatures. It must make everyday jobs much harder.

At worst we drop to -13F over the snowfields of the Highlands during the night. At the moment it’s cold and sunny and we’re around 36F which I think is about average for us. 

We had planned to ride today but it was too icy so I’ve spent it ironing, vacuuming and dusting; let’s hope it’s a good day for riding tomorrow as the cooker needs cleaning.


----------



## Mulefeather

@*Caledonian* - I heard about them on the Horses In The Morning podcast first, the people who make them live in Alaska so I guess they know what they're talking about! And ugh, housework. Something I desperately need to do  

@*JCnGrace* - Thank you! I hope they do too. I know it'll never be anything that can replace a full-time job with the jewelry, but if it's a hobby that pays for itself and some horsey stuff too, I'll take it. I hope your arm keeps improving, and that Pickles allows you to take her stitches out with a minimum of fuss! My dad and I always used to have to tag-team when we would remove stitches from any of our animals. 

@*Phantomrose* - Oooh, another PA'er! Whereabouts are you in this lovely frigid state? I'm just happy we're not getting smacked with the giant snow storm New England is going to get this weekend. I can handle a couple little spitty snows here and there, it's the big ones that really kill me since I live alone. 

@*cbar* - -35F? Good lorrrrrd. You can HAVE it! That is uncomfortably close to "skin instantly freezes" temperatures for me! I get whiny about the temps going down into the teens, then I forget that for some people that's spring weather 


I fought the literal War Of The Flies in my soon-to-be-office room last night. I had one open bag of shavings left over from the guinea pigs, and I totally forgot why I normally never used wood shavings....fly eggs. Even kiln-dried shavings have fly eggs in them from sitting in storage, hence why I switched to the pine pellet bedding in the first place. 

I had left the heat on in that room when I left to visit family, and came back to a frigging SWARM of flies that had appeared from nowhere. Grabbed the Raid, shut the office door and went to town on them! I wrapped the shavings up in a trash bag, just going to throw them out on trash day rather than deal with a resurgence. 

And I feel like my "ooooh pretty horsey!" dumbness is starting to override my good sense after so many months of no equine contact.

I've been window shopping horse ads, saw what my brain thought was an awesome Percheron mare, and jokingly shared it with a few friends on FB. Of course they started pointing out that she was short-strided, weirdly straight legs, choppy gaits, etc. I looked back and went, how could I have missed such obvious flaws in a video? I guess that's what happens when you're missing horses, they all start to look amazing


----------



## cbar

@JCnGrace, I'm glad that you are getting a bit of mobility back in your arm. Did the doctor say when you might be able to have full use of it again? I suppose it'll take some time to build up muscle/strength again. 


-35 is pretty darned cold, but honestly anything colder than -25 all feels the same to me. I do pretty good out there if I'm bundled up, but the dogs don't handle it well at all. 
@Mulefeather, I am in celsius. I think -35 celsius is -31 F....so pretty close actually..LOL. I think this cold snap is supposed to disappear by the end of the weekend. 


Anyone do anything for NYE? Last year I had ichiban noodles and was in bed by 10pm. LOL. This year might be more of the same. We live in the middle of nowhere so it can be hard to be motivated to go out for NYE.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 Such a nice set! I only have 3 horses from Breyer, all offered to me, 2 adults and an arab foal. I love them!!

@aubie I took it more to the side of your dog messing the wrapping program, ahah! Well, at least my cats do mess with it. it's irresistible to them. But I don't offer presents anymore, except for BO, so not a problem anymore 

@blue eyed pony I am so sorry to hear from your grandfather. It's never easy and I tend to remember about the ones gone during this season, one more reason not to like it... By 21 I had no grandparents anymore, and I never met the ones on my father's side. That's life. Hopefully you will get to at least see him again? Stay strong *hugs*

@Captain Evil Brrrrr, I would die with such temperatures!! If you remember I live in a much more tempered climate  Nemo looks great and comfortable, I bet you would notice if he was cold, as you know him better than anyone.
I always put a blanket on Tuya because she is older and it's more a matter of keeping her warm so not to waste fat/energy to create heat, but I leave it to BO's judgement and this year she still is naked (lol) and looking allright. A bit more fuzzy wooly mammouth than usual, but I also read somewhere that they fluff up their hair and blankets do not allow that, so yes, keep him like that?

@carshon I hope all goes well with the riding, and that you feel great after it! And nice presents you had 

@Rainaisabelle Yes, you are right! Your dog IS cute!! Love his little beard  And the last picture too! My mare never lets me take selfies, will not stand still and try to eat my face, lol!!

@JCnGrace I hope all goes well with Pickles' stitches. Sometimes happens. I know a lady that works for a rescue so that's why. And I got my mare a Christmas treat as well: gelatin. She loved it, should see her face when she saw the package. Smart old fart, lol!!

@Mulefeather you had already talked about those skirts. I remember looking for them and they're so nice! I hope you get one. And wish you all the success for your artcraft 


I hope you had a great Christmas!! I missed coming here, as this is the first thread I look for when I enter the forum. I love it and each and all of you 

My Christmas was so so. First I really don't like this season that much because I keep remembering the ones that cannot be with us anymore, and as my father is not the most social person ever I always spent it only with parents, so not very exciting and almost a regular night, were not the nice deserts and special food... 
I called my aunt to know about my uncle, he was better (let's see how things go with him), but my cousin (he is my age) had had a big meltdown. Right on Christma's eve. Things were ugly back there. Geez, I want peace, is that asking too much?? Of course that I didn't sleep well that night. And things are not much better still around there... 
So I just want this year to end. I am not the kind of person that believes new year is going to bring better things and I take new year's eve as one more day usually, but this particular one... Just want it to come fast!!

Tuya, on the other hand, was fine and very happy to be outside. Should see her investigating a man carrying a bunch of cabbages above his head. Turned into giraffe, speed walking closer and closer with frequent stops, then was like 'Meh, just a human', and took off galloping and playing. I have it recorded but my voice killed it, lol!! Did I mention I am always talking to her? 

Happy Wednesday!!


----------



## aubie

@TuyaGirl yes he was all into it. But I did do it on the floor so he could "help"


----------



## Phantomrose

@JCnGrace - I work as an Associate Trainer at a Bakery Cafe. I am in charge of training new employees up, as well as running the other usual duties in the cafe, depending on where I am stationed for the day. It gets really busy on the weekends, and during the winter holidays since we are located in a shopping Plaza. There are also the students from college off (college is about 10-20min away.) Usually, the family crowd doesn't start coming in until dinner time. During the holidays, and summer, they come in during lunch, which can be pretty chaotic at times. I hope for the best with Pickles!
@TuyaGirl - I am already looking forward to the new year. I agree on the sentiment that I just want this year to end fast. Happy Wednesday to you as well!


----------



## cbar

@TuyaGirl, glad to hear your uncle is improving....hopefully that trend continues. Sorry to hear about your cousin though - that has to be rough. 

We have fairly low key Christmas's too...Christmas Eve was just my parents & I. 


Well, I went to my parents to watch a hockey game tonight and have dinner. And ended up leaving with a stray cat. Why am I such a softie!!??? The poor thing was freezing, and my Mom had mentioned it had been showing up there the last few days. It is supposed to be almost -40 tonight with the windchill, so I couldn't leave it out there. So I brought it home. It doesn't seem like it is feral as it is very friendly...VERY hungry but I do not want to over feed it, so just gave it a bit of food tonight. We are hoping it is someone's pet...I cannot keep her and I don't want to surrender her to the animal shelter either. 


Oh man, I will be in deep poo when b/f comes home from visiting family in 5 days.


----------



## JCnGrace

I've been messing around and by trial and error finally got some pictures out of e-mail onto the computer so that I can share them with you. I also managed to make a mess with some of existing pictures so I hope they still work. They show up but have a bunch of gobbledy **** written under them so although a picture you may have seen before, I just want to see if I can still share them.


First one you all wanted to see long ago of me toothless. Yes I was all dressed up which was a rarity but I was a flower girl in my sister's wedding so they made me! LOL


----------



## JCnGrace

The forum seems to be having trouble uploading more than one picture at a time because I keep getting an error message. Anyway, this next picture is of all my great nieces & nephews on Christmas Eve minus 2 because one nephew and his family wasn't there.


----------



## JCnGrace

And the experiment. I tried to find one you maybe haven't seen before. Front and center is Miss Tee Blue who lived with a lady in Texas the last I knew. Haven't heard from her in quite a while. Cloud is the other facing us and TJ is showing his butt.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@JCnGrace for some reason I can't see the last picture. And I wanted to badly  What a big family you have, lovely picture. And thanks for showing us your girly one. Cute!! 
@cbar well, as we are starting to know each other more and more I won't surprise you if I say I would do the same and bring the poor thing, right? My cat would never speak to me again (lol he is very jealous) but I would. Do you have any other pets at home? Sorry I keep confusing who has and who hasn't sometimes  If so is he getting along ok? I hope you find him a family. And pictures? Any? :smile:

Pretty busy at work right now, end of the year and the usual stress of last minute. So better be back into it. Oh the joy.... Lol!


----------



## JCnGrace

@TuyaGirl, hmmm...the picture shows up for me just fine. I was hoping I hadn't messed things up too bad but maybe I did and I have no clue how to undo what I did.


Happy working and I hope it's not too bad.


----------



## blue eyed pony

I confess that after a few years faithfully using Pandora for my casual listening, I stopped using it for nearly seven months. Two days ago I tried to go back to it, only to find out that they've stopped providing services to Australian users? Months ago?

So I had to find another platform. And the only one I could find that works in Australia is Spotify.... which I didn't use because I didn't like it. So now I'm learning to use it, and it still bothers me intensely that I can't pick a favourite artist and start a radio channel that provides similar music. No. I have to add music - song by individual song - to a playlist if I want to listen to my favourites with one click. It takes so much more setting up. I hate it.


----------



## PoptartShop

I confess, I AM BACK! LOL. :lol: Disney was AMAZING!!
Back to work today...I was supposed to go back yesterday...but guess what?
I got horribly congested the last day in Disney, then I ended up getting a stomach virus/bug the past few days, so I didn't get back to work yesterday like I was supposed to. :sad: My nose is still super stuffed & my ears are clogged, so yay! I can't seem to catch a break! :icon_rolleyes:

Will catchup with everyone soon, work is NUTS!


----------



## cbar

@TuyaGirl, I have such a soft spot for animals...if I could help them all I would. Yes, I have another cat at home plus two dogs. Not so worried about the dogs, but not sure how my cat would handle another feline. For now, the stray is locked in the laundry room. I will try to attach a picture of her.....


My parents are coming to pick her up and take her to the vet. They are going to see if she is micro-chipped or has any tattoos - vet will also be able to let us know if she is fixed or not. I did call our local Humane Society but they aren't taking in any more cats. So chances are if no one claims her we will just keep her so she has a good home. 

@JCnGrace I also cannot see the last photo. You must have a BIG family though - that's a lot of nephews/neices!! Lovely family 


Welcome back @PoptartShop - you'll have to update us on your trip when you have some time. Sucks that you got sick, but at least it was afterward!!


----------



## Mulefeather

@blue eyed pony - LOL, you JUST described what I used to do when WinAMP was a thing and MP3 downloader software was big. I grew up on stuff like Napster and Limewire and I used to spend forever constructing playlists. These days all my music lives on my phone and I listen to 90% podcasts 
@cbar - Bless you for taking in a lost soul! Especially with how cold it is where you are, thank goodness she found her way to you. 
@PoptartShop - So sorry you aren't feeling good, what an awful way to end a vacation! I'm glad Disney was awesome though! Hope you feel better soon 


Happy to report I've made my first sale on my jewelry - a lady asked me to make a custom charm to memorialize her donkey. Of course my new supplies don't come in until Saturday when I'm out of town . 

Art-wise, I also have a coyote skull that's begging to be painted, but I may save him for warmer weather.


----------



## blue eyed pony

@Mulefeather - I grew up in the days of "IF YOU DOWNLOAD ANYTHING AT ALL EVEN PHOTOS YOUR COMPUTER WILL GET A VIRUS AND EXPLODE" ****. I had CDs. >.>

My music that I own lives on my computer, phone, and ipod. But there's music I want that I don't own, and that's what spotify is for.


----------



## TimWhit91

I confess my christmas weekend and all week sucked. Christmas eve I spent with my sick almost 2 year old son. Christmas was spent with son in the emergency room because of high fevers, severe lethargy, unwillingness to eat or drink, and a crazy rash all over his face, arms, neck, chest and belly. Seriously looked exactly like scarlet fever rash. Luckily it was just a horrendous viral thing and he is all better now. But I have been sick all week. Hoping new year's is better for us.


----------



## JCnGrace

How horrible and scary @TimWhit91 and I'm sure glad your little cutie is fine now. Hope whatever you have is not affecting you as bad. Get well soon!


Congrats @Mulefeather!


Welcome back @PoptartShop, I've missed you!

@cbar, what a good looking cat! I never have one show up that looks that healthy so you're lucky there. Those are actually the great nieces and nephews, I only have 10 nieces and nephews. One niece doesn't have any children, 1 nephew and his kids weren't there so all those sprang from 8 and one of those only had 1 child so mostly 7 kids that did their best to cause a population explosion. LOL Can't even use the excuse of blended families or foster children or any other reason to account for all those kids.




No confessions here, the only thing I did today was clean house. YUCK! I don't remember what that robot maid's name was on The Jetsons but I want one just like her. Tomorrow hubby's friend is coming so they can work on guns. 


Every since Este was put down Freckles has been spending a lot of time laying down and sleeping. No symptoms of it being caused by anything else. She's not lame or stiff, eats good, acts fine other than sleeping a lot. Thunder is still having days of not wanting to come in the barn so I'm beginning to wonder if it's their way of grieving for their herd mate. I absolutely hate changing herd dynamics but I think when warmer weather gets here I may try putting Cloud out with them to put their number back at 3. I so would like to combine those two herds into one but Thunder and Gamble can't get along and not sure how Thunder (he's gelded now but was our breeding stallion) would get along with any gelding as long as there are mares in the mix. It's not even that he's all that mean to them but he wants to herd them like mares and when they don't mind he gets carried away with what should be nips but are bite marks that break the skin.Yes, I'm sure in time they'd learn to let him herd them around but they shouldn't have to be put through that learning phase.


----------



## Phantomrose

@PoptartShop - Welcome back! It sucks that you got sick, but good thing you weren’t sick while at Disney. Disney must’ve been fun!
@TimWhit91 - Aww I wish you the best and hope you get well soon! Sickness is nasty this year all around, and the weather doesn’t help much either. 

My confession is that I did not go to the barn on Wednesday like I usually do. I woke up at around 7 feeling dizzy and nauseous, so got up to drink water and eat an orange to see if that would make me feel better. Waited til around 9am to contact my trainer and tell her how I was feeling (had a lesson around 1 that day.) She told me to stay home and that it was too frigid and chilly to be riding as well. Felt bothered because I wanted to get a ride in on Jet, but I am going Saturday after work to make it up to him, and Sunday as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TuyaGirl

@PoptartShop welcome back! I missed you  Glad Disney was a blast and hey, at least you were sick only on last day. I hope you feel better soon.
@cbar you have a good heart  Lovely kitty!
@JCnGrace poor Freckles. Horses sure do have feelings and miss a friend.
@TimWhit91 I could not like your post, I hope your baby is ok and also that you don't catch the bug.
@Phantomrose Saturday is almost here and it was a wise decision not to go to the class, or you could get worst. Enjoy it tomorrow 
@Mulefeather yay for the first sale, congratulations!! Many more will come, I wish you 

So I am terribly busy at work and probably will not come back until next week.
Weather will be rainy but at least I will have the chance to chill 

I wish you all my HF friends a Happy New Year, full of peace, joy and health. May all your dreams come true


----------



## Zexious

@TuyaGirl - Merry Christmas to you, as well! Is that a group photo of us? --I'm the one with the horn ;D
@Phantomrose - Take care of yourself, and feel better~
@JCnGrace - I always think it's funny when people think that horses have no opinions on things, and no personalities. Establishing comfortable and happy herd dynamics truly is an art. Poor Freckles </3
@TimWhit91 - Wow, that is scary! I'm glad to hear it (ultimately) wasn't anything serious, and that your little guy is on the mend. Fingers crossed everyone in happy and healthy as we ring (bring?) in the new year.
@blue eyed pony - I rely pretty heavily on youtube for my music. I know, what a backwards way of doing things xD
@Mulefeather - Congratulations on your first sale! Will you post a picture of it when it's completed? How long will it take you to finish?
@cbar - Love the little stray! Will she be staying longterm? 
@PoptartShop - Welcome back! I can't wait to hear all about Disney 

Glad to hear everyone is doing well!
I confess that there's.... not much to confess (hence my hiatus). I had a wonderful, if not a little quiet, holiday and went out on the 26th and spent entirely too much money x.x Ugh! But I was in dire need of clothes and makeup, and I got some pretty good deals, so I think it was worth it


----------



## Mulefeather

Zexious said:


> @*Mulefeather* - Congratulations on your first sale! Will you post a picture of it when it's completed? How long will it take you to finish?


Thanks! I plan to post a pic of it, I also am going to make my boyfriend one of his niece and dog. They don't take long, it's just a matter of prepping the image and sealing it to the glass cabochon  

It's a little fuzzy, but here's a picture of the donkey pendants I've been making (tried to embed it but HoFo is just not having it right now I guess).

https://imgur.com/3FN5p64


----------



## Caledonian

Mulefeather said:


> Thanks! I plan to post a pic of it, I also am going to make my boyfriend one of his niece and dog. They don't take long, it's just a matter of prepping the image and sealing it to the glass cabochon
> 
> It's a little fuzzy, but here's a picture of the donkey pendants I've been making (tried to embed it but HoFo is just not having it right now I guess).
> 
> https://imgur.com/3FN5p64


that's really nice


----------



## Indy12

gingerscout said:


> I'm getting sick and tired of being alone with my horse all the time, I can't find people to ride with, and feel like I am going to get no where I want to be always by myself with no one to help if needed. So much so that as much as I love having him, and spending time with him, and owning a horse, I nearly threw in the towel. There is only so many failures one person can take, can't get into lessons atm as the only ones I found won't start till April at the earliest. No groups Ive found in the area, none on FB, none on CL.. zilch


I totally agree, I board my horse, and even though I love spending time alone with my girl, it just feels like not enough. 
There are a couple girls at the barn, but, I am never there when they are there.
I usually arive late at the barn because of school, and the girls have already left then. It gets really annoying.

:cowboy::cowboy:


----------



## cbar

The donkey pendants are really nice @Mulefeather! I am always so envious of people who can be creative and design/create things that are so lovely. 

@Zexious, time will tell if the kitty will be with us long term. I have placed posts on lost/found boards on Kijiji and FB to see if anyone is missing this cat. If no one claims her, then yes, we will probably keep her. I'm not much of a cat person, but she is super nice and definitely deserves a home. 


I guess if she does end up staying with us I'll need to name her.


----------



## Caledonian

@cbar - I’d have trouble giving her back.

A stray adopted us and we placed adverts with vets and the local cat rescue but he was never claimed. We named him Squeak, the sound he made when he was picked up. He stayed and he was such a gentle, loving and people orientated cat that it annoys me that he’d been forgotten by his owners.


----------



## Phantomrose

@Zexious - Thank you. I've just been working through it all, since can't take time off of work. Felt meh yesterday, and today I felt ok. I'm just looking forward to seeing my pony tomorrow, and working with him. After how work has been, seeing him is going to be the highlight of my day. It usually is.  
@TuyaGirl - Good point there! Rather be safe than sorry lol. I am looking forward to tomorrow. 

@cbar and @Caledonian - Our family has six cats. My mother got the most recent addition about two weeks ago. The newest one (Luna or Lulu) was from a woman whose cats had kittens. The story is that the women has multiple adult cats, all unfixed and they just keep producing kittens. My mother's friend was the one who contacted my mother about the kitten, and my mom, being the cat lover she is decided to take in the kitten. Now, the first question I asked is why the woman has multiple, unfixed cats in the first place. That's asking for a disaster, and can turn into a hoarding situation fast. Upon going to the Vet with the new kitten, my mom asked him if there was any information he can give her on places that offer spay/neutering programs at a low cost (the woman claimed that she can't afford to fix them all.) 

The other five- going from order to most recent to the first cat. 
A tabby kitten- a couple threw her in a box and abandoned her. Someone from the Church came with the kitten, and asked if anyone wanted her, my mother and brother decided to take her home. Her name is Sierra, but I just call her Kitten. 
A black female - My brother's friend was looking for a home for her cat. She asked my brother to take it in, because she claimed her father was treating the cat poorly. My brother took her in. her name is Honey, or Hobbes as my brother likes to call her.
A black male- I found him at my job, after closing. I lured him out with a potato chip, and took him home with me. At the time, he was covered in six ticks. Took him to the Vet, luckily he was a healthy little boy. Was originally going to find a home for him but bonded with him. His name is Nitro. 
A Beige Striped Male - He came up to the front porch, skin and bones, no collar. My mom would feed him. He would just hang around our house all the time until my mom decided to take him in. He's now called Spirit.
A Calico Female - She's my first cat. I got her when I was around 10 years old. A family friend's female cat had a litter of kittens. Her name is Kiara, and she's 16 now. 

As for who exactly owns each cat. I own Kiara and Nitro. My brother owns Honey, and my mother owns Spirit, Luna, and Sierra (Kitten.) We all split the costs for their care, and it works out pretty well.


----------



## Change

Well, I haven't been on since before Christmas, and y'all have had a whole lot to say. I'm not even going to try to address any of them!  

Christmas here was a non-event. No tree, no lights, not even a special meal. Just me and my son hangin' out watching TV and messing with the horses/yard. I had to do some emergency re-stringing of electric wire - evidently something spooked Cally and Tango through the fence, which snapped. All better now, but today made a trip to Tractor Supply for more fencing supplies!

Day before yesterday, we were working out in the yard and I found a bit of rope. Got a wild hair and rigged a war bridle/halter onto Rapper, led him up besides the pipe panel fence, and climbed aboard. Rode him around in his field bareback with the rope. He did awesome. So awesome, in fact, that yesterday I put a real bridle on him, walked him up alongside a mounting block, swung my leg over and rode him up and down the street and off into the meadow for a bit - bareback. I'm old. I haven't ridden bareback in years. I forgot how much your thighs have to work when riding bareback! Rapper's got a real comfortable back and a real smooth gait, though, so it was tons of fun. My thighs felt like rubber after 20 minutes, though! LOL!!

Tomorrow we have to head back to Atlanta to pick up my granddaughter at the airport. It'll be good to have her back home. It's been weird without her. We missed her a lot! Her best friend is spending the night with us tonight so he can come along to pick her up. She'll be happy to see him! And - she doesn't know this, so everyone - shhhhh! don't tell. We're going to Medieval Times for dinner before we head home! 

And Sunday - Rapper's potential new owner is coming to see him and go for a ride. That should be a lot of fun, especially since I haven't ridden Tango in 2 months. And it's gonna be COLD! High on Sunday is only supposed to be around 32F. Brrr. I am going to have to find my long-johns! Let's hope Tango is a good boy for me and Rapper is a good boy for her! He needs a good home.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

@cbar he is very beautiful! He is an Irish wolfhound X bull arab
@JCnGrace He wore them all day **** his anger at being subjected to such torture was absolutely hilarious! He refused pats until the ham came out and then he was your best friend again


----------



## JCnGrace

That pendant is lovely @Mulefeather. Can you do custom ones from a picture?

@Indy12, might be a little harder this time of year because folks spend less time riding but this summer you'll just have to get out their and make some friends who are also interested in horses.

@cbar, you can give her a Christmasy name given the time of year you found her. Maybe Noel, Angel, Star, Snow...well I can think of a lot but you get the idea. 

@Phantomrose, your mom and my husband must never live together because there would be so many cats in the house there wouldn't be room for people.LOL

@Change, nice and comfey to ride bareback and you stay a lot warmer in the winter. Bonus points for being a lot less work too! Do you have a lot of loose dogs wandering around your area? Coyotes? Hunters? Seems like they're going through the fence an awful lot here lately and trying to think what could be different that is spooking them. My lips are sealed about the surprise for your granddaughter, glad you'll have her back soon.


Tomorrow is our Christmas dinner with his daughter, s-I-l, and grandson. We're going to meet them at Texas Roadhouse which is one of my favorite steak places. I already know what I'll order; petite filet, baked potato with butter & sour cream, salad, no tomato, with Ranch dressing. And the hot buttered rolls, YUM. Hubby makes fun of me because my order never waivers but if I ordered something different I'd regret not getting my favorite. I haven't seen the grandson in what seems like forever so he better have a huge hug for his granny. Hard to believe he's going to be 17 in a month when I still remember like it was yesterday taking the picture of him hanging on my fridge. His first baby food meal and his whole face was smeared with it. LOL Since he spent so much time with us until he started school we got a lot of his firsts. Besides the baby food he started walking while he was here and said his first word. In his case it was Pooper (our dog at the time) and not mama or dada. He was holding himself up at the sliding glass door and he started slapping it and saying POOpah, POOpah. So cute!


----------



## Change

@JCnGrace - we have a lot of loose dogs around, but the horses are pretty immune to them. In fact, the noisiest one (a heeler) we just walk toward and he backs down. I don't think it's dogs or coyotes spooking them. It was pretty windy the night they went through the fence, and a friend who had visited admitted to backing into one of the t-posts, so the fence was sagging and the wire may have already snapped. I think Cally just figured she could step over and Tango followed. I went to TSC today and picked up some electro-braid. I think I'm going to replace all of the outer perimeter wire with it. It's thicker, more visible, and packs a much stronger wallop when touched! We're also planning on replacing most of the t-posts along the outer perimeter with round wooden posts, so that'll help, too. It's just a matter of digging the post holes. Bleah.


----------



## JCnGrace

I'll second your bleah on that chore! Funny story, back before hubby I was digging post holes by hand when a customer drove by (didn't live very far from work) and stopped to give me a hand because that was a job for a big tuff he man you know. Handed him the post hole diggers because I sure as heck wasn't going to argue with him and he managed one hole before he'd had enough. LOL


Did you ever get your tractor running? You can rent the augers that work off the PTO and I bet it would be well worth the cost. If not you can do a wood posts with one or two t-posts between to save yourself some back breaking labor and still get a strong fence. We did wood, t-post, t-post, wood on our north pasture and it has worked just as well as the pasture with all wood posts.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

I confess i'm kind of sick of car issues. My truck is probably terminal! I just can't keep throwing money at it. (Isuzu Wizard), and yes I know lots of people say they are trouble, but I got a good one and it gave me no trouble until the time I ran in to the back of DDs car!!

So today I bought a ford. First ford I have ever owned. It has to go in for a couple of things fixing, wof, rego etc. I spent all day cleaning it, and it reeeaaally needed cleaning. Paying $NZ1200. It is meant to be reasonably economical when running properly, and can tow (necessary!). Will put pic up tomorrow.

Now I have two cars to sell, again. Limited options for the truck :sad:


----------



## JCnGrace

Congrats on the new to you truck @ShirtHotTeez!


----------



## Zexious

@Phantomrose - It (horse time, I mean) generally is the highlight for many of us on this forum, I think. 
Sounds like you have a pretty full household! I'd love to see pictures of the little furballs <3
@cbar - Any word on your sweet little girl?
@ShirtHotTeez - RIP, Wizard ):

I confess that I desperately need to clean/organize my home.
Any tips? xD


----------



## cbar

@Zexious, nope. No one has claimed her yet. I doubt anyone will - cats are kind of a surplus item around these parts. 

@JCnGrace, I was thinking along the lines of a Christmas theme for her name as well. I don't mind Angel, but I am so un-creative when it comes to names. 


On that note - anyone have any tips on how to get her to be comfortable around the dogs and my other cat? For now I've been locking the dogs in the garage....she now has the freedom to roam the house but just stays in the laundry room when my other cat isn't locked up. I figure it will take some time and I don't want to over-whelm her. I don't want to force the cats to interact....but right now if they happen to see eachother, Corky (my current cat) will hiss and growl at the new one, and the new one will just go back to the laundry room and stay there. 

@Zexious, I find that when I need to get some cleaning done if i try to make it 'fun' then I"m more willing to do it. Like crank up some tunes...and I normally indulge in a glass of wine or something as well. I also start out with something small like dusting the dining room table. Usually once I'm finished the small task I'm ready to tackle the bigger stuff.


----------



## JCnGrace

@Zexious, pick a day you're unlikely to have distractions then go at it one room at a time but don't think you have to do it all in that one day. When you get tired take a break and when the breaks are no longer helping there will always be a tomorrow. Totes or other storage containers are always helpful if you have more stuff than places to put it but are unwilling to part with it. Then when you get the satisfaction of your whole place being all neat and tidy go back through those totes and ask yourself, "Do I really need this item?". You'll be more willing to toss or put it in the Goodwill pile then. If you really want and need it then find a place to put it. Watching the show Hoarders is always a big motivator for me to clean stuff out. The day after an episode you'll find me cleaning and washing out cabinets, or the fridge, or filling a sack for Goodwill out of my closet, or tossing holey and stained barn clothes, etc...


As for cleaning, I like to keep things as simple as possible because I HATE to clean. I keep enough doodads sitting around to not make the place look barren but not any more than that and keep the majority of things like that in the couple of china cabinets I have, less dusting. While organizing is one room at a time, when I clean I'll do the picking up and wiping down counters & appliances in the kitchen, clean the stuff in the bathrooms and then sweep the whole house and then dust everything. If I try to clean one room at a time I'll quit before I make it to every room. That may be a mental glitch on my part though. LOL

@cbar, the only thing I know to do is give it time. Faith still attacks the kittens every once in a while, especially if she thinks they're getting more attention than her, but she no longer growls and spits at them for just looking at her.


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582

Well today was sort of interesting, but not super eventful. 

Got to go see Cherokee for the first time in about a month. As soon as me and my dad pulled up (I was too tired to drive, we saw how that went last time), got out to look up and see one of the horses was in the wrong pasture (there's 3). So within 5 minutes of being there I was catching a "loose" horse, who was not very cooperative at first. Got him settled and inside, dad tightened the fence back down and we got that small bunch fed. Then we fed the rest (surprisingly their owner actually helped for once), and got them let back loose. Then just took care of Cherokee's feet (kinda yuck) and loved on him a while. Went home and changed the oil in the car. 

Anybody have New Year's plans? Tomorrow night I'm going to a party my dad's boss is hosting, it's catered and everything, should be fun.


----------



## JCnGrace

Have a good time at the party @BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 but stay safe out there on the roads. Unless hubby manages to stay up to see the New Year in, which happens rarely, I'll probably be hanging out in here.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

The new wheels. BIL has been sorting out a few problems, and it will be all legal (rego,
wof) in a week or so.

















:gallop:


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

Did I mention it is a Ford Fairmont 1994 4L

1st Ford i've ever owned!!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

HAPPY NEW YEAR!

Hope everyone has a great day  I know you guys are a day behind, but I hope 2018 is everything you hope it is!


----------



## JCnGrace

ShirtHotTeez said:


> Did I mention it is a Ford Fairmont 1994 4L
> 
> 1st Ford i've ever owned!!



My bad that I assumed it was a truck. Sorry!


Happy New Year to you too @Rainaisabelle and to everyone else.


----------



## Zexious

@JCnGrace - Those are some great suggestions! And ugh... "Hoarders". That show gives me nightmares. I wouldn't say that I'm 'afraid' of bugs, per se, but the thought of having them in the house (where you sleep, eat, shower, live...) is too much for me. I understand there will always be a bug or two in even the most immaculate homes, but the filth in that show is real D;
@cbar - Another really great idea! A cocktail makes everything better, right? 
@BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 - Enjoy your New Year's Eve party!
@ShirtHotTeez - Keep us updated on the car! 
@Rainaisabelle - Happy New Year to you! How are you spending the first day of '18? c:

I confess that I managed to clean/organize my office, and I also managed to get Boyfriend to clean/organize his desk. Woohoo! Today we're going to tackle our bedroom and the bathroom. 
I'm not sure what the plan for tonight is. I think Boyfriend wants to go out, but he goes in at 5:00 tomorrow morning, so I dunno if that's a great idea xD
Everyone stay safe tonight, and have fun!


----------



## JCnGrace

Today I was thinking that hubby and I needed to have a date night every once in while. We do go out to dinner on occasion so something other than that where we do something interesting. Dancing...nope his back & leg bothers him too much. Bowling...nope, not right now anyway unless I want to bowl left handed and not sure how good it would be for his back. Museums...he'd die of boredom. Shooting...I don't mind it but not something I think of for a date night. Movie...an option but we both prefer waiting for it to come out on PPV and watching from the comfort of our recliners and where we're closer to a bathroom. LOL Basically I'm coming up with zip, nada, nothing. Any ideas?


----------



## Phantomrose

@JCnGrace - What about going to the arcade if there is one in the area? If you guys prefer to stay inside, do an in-house date night? Dress nicely, select a movie on netflix or from your dvd collection, look up a recipe on the net that you guys never had before, and cook it together? Just put on some nice music and bam, in house date night.  

I went to the barn after church today, and brr it was freezing! It was -2 out. It was so cold at the barn, that some parts of the ground in the indoor were very hard. Instead of riding Jet, I just walked him around in the indoor and worked on some little things, like getting him to stand at the mounting block instead of doing what I like to call "the mounting block dance." Where, as soon as I get on the mounting block, he moves around in a circle. He did pretty good today, learning to stand at the mounting block. Another thing I did with him was walk him by his spook spot- the back sliding door in the indoor. He did pretty well there too- less alert and spooky-face about it than other times he walked back there. No jigging or dancing, so I was happy about that. It was just my trainer/BO and her daughter at the barn today, so after putting Jet back in his stall, I helped with the last minute sweeping up. It's suppose to be very cold this week as well, though Wednesday is suppose to be at least in the 20s. Have to go to the barn tomorrow to bring in the money for board, and going in on Wednesday for my lesson time. I might get Jet in the ring at least 10-20min before lesson time to allow him a lot of ample time to warm up. Maybe even earlier. 

I hope everyone is having a good New Year's Eve. Just 10min until midnight!


----------



## JCnGrace

That's just it @Phantomrose, that's pretty much our every night except for the dressing up part and cooking new stuff and him helping. LOL I want us to get out of the house to do something rather than sit in front of tv and bicker like little old people do. Arcade is an idea if I could get him to do it. He hates going to the casino because of all the bells and whistles going off and an arcade might be the same. I would enjoy it, I like playing all kinds of games, him not so much, not even a quiet game of cards. The older he gets the less range of activities he enjoys and I'm stumped on what to do with him so that he doesn't sit here and get moldy.


Sounds like you had a good horse day even if you didn't ride. I hurried through my chores so that I could get out of the dang cold as soon as I could. Had to set out more round bales today so was still out there longer than I wanted to be.


I don't know what my neighbor is shooting off tonight but it's certainly a bigger and deeper boom than his normal firecrackers or shooting his gun into the air.


----------



## Phantomrose

@JCnGrace - Hmm, I will see if I can come up with more ideas for a date night! That makes things a bit more tricky. Does he enjoy walking on trails? (then again it might be too cold for that.) Maybe traveling to another town and just exploring? one that isn't too far away. 

It was a good horsey day. I enjoy the days I spend time with him, even if I don't ride. Just grooming and hand walking him in the arena and working on that kind of stuff gives me comfort in spending time with him.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

Happy New Year to everyone. I confess I was in bed shortly after 11 and slept the new year in!!
@JCnGrace sorry to confuse you. My truck may have a cracked head and I can't throw any more money at it. I have an Isuzu Wizard. It has been pretty good to me and I feel gutted that I probably have to scrap it. I am getting the fairmont because it is reasonably economical to run for its size, and will tow a float (horse trailer!!)


----------



## JCnGrace

@Phantomrose, your idea of exploring nearby (new to us) towns reminds me of my childhood. Every Sunday we went to church, came home and ate dinner (lunch), took a nap and then went for a drive. We might go see a place my dad was wiring (electrician) or go look to see how much different rivers had risen after lots of rain or just take off on country roads to see if we could get lost. If our travels took us through a town we got the added treat of stopping for ice cream. Only one of my mom's 4 son-in-laws carried on that tradition and that one ain't my hubby. He's in the camp with the other two that thinks that's a silly thing to do. Every once in while I can get him to take a road we've never been down before to see what's there when we're already out and about but that's about it.


He's become such a stick in the mud although a lot of that is because of old age and the fact he's been through open heart surgery, prostate cancer and a hip replacement. He's always enjoyed doing physical things but now those things are becoming too hard for him to do and he never learned, and doesn't want to learn now, to enjoy the more mental stimulating fun things to do like playing cards or board games or going to museums. 

@ShirtHotTeez, I'm easily confused. LOL When you said you could tow with it I automatically assumed truck. While it used to be normal to see cars pulling trailers and campers it's not a common thing to see anymore in these parts.


It's New Years Day and I hope nobody is suffering from too much of a hangover. The last time I had a hangover it took me 3 days to get over it so I'm a two drink limit kind of gal these days if I even drink at all. LOL Anyway I hope 2018 is kind to you all.


----------



## cbar

@JCnGrace, I understand your date night woes. B/F & I talk about that sort of thing but never go do anything. We have 2 sets of movie passes that are probably expired as we just don't make a point of going into town.

What about mini golf? Or going to a zoo or exhibit like that? In the summer, b/f & I usually have a great time going to greenhouses together. For some reason we both really love doing that. Kind of odd, but I look forward to that time. 

Is there a Science Centre near you?? There is one in Calgary and every month they have 'adult night'. So adults only so no screaming kids...and I think they are licensed to serve alcohol too.

What about any indoor rodeos? Or concerts that are coming up you'd both enjoy? I've also dragged b/f to the local auction as well....it was a good time. We got to spend time together and I got a sweet deal on a saddle pad


----------



## JCnGrace

Good ideas @*cbar*! We do go to a big auction not too far from us about once a year. It's run by the Amish and they sell a little bit of everything. I have a hard time not wanting to load up all the pitiful animals (not all of them are pitiful but there's usually a few that are) and bring them home with me. LOL I really like the idea of miniature gold because that's something physical that I think he could still do. I suck at it but still have fun playing.


In our local REMC newsletter they have a section for events and I noticed one of the park inns has an Elvis impersonator along with dinner. I'm going to try that out on him because he likes Elvis's music.


Edited to correct my typo but I'm going to leave it as who doesn't like gold in any form big or little but it was supposed to say golf. LOL


----------



## weeedlady

@JCnGrace I know exactly how you feel. My DH is a hermit. He doesn't want to go anywhere or do anything if there might be PEOPLE there! lol.

He does enjoy going for drives or short hikes, so we have that. And he will go ice fishing, but I won't. lol.

I wouldn't have any idea how to act if we went somewhere for a "date". lol.


----------



## cbar

I confess that I am the one that has become a hermit. Now that we live on the acreage with the horses I don't really feel the need to go out as much. 

I forgot to mention dinner theatres. I've never been, but I have heard that they are a great time. I've been to a comedy club a few times...it was hit & miss. Some of the comedians were great and others I felt needed to be clubbed upside the head. 

One thing that b/f loves doing is fishing. I like hiking - so we compromise and hike to fishing holes or up rivers. I've also joined him in the canoe for a paddle down the river. I can relax and enjoy a couple bevvies while he fishes.


----------



## Captain Evil

@ShirtHotTeerz I was confused also. I never think of Fords as anything but trucks, although last night on Netflicks I saw a Ford car that costs $400,000!! it was pretty cool, but still...


----------



## Phantomrose

lol my hubby can also be a hermit. He likes to go out to restaurants. Other than that, he enjoys playing video games. We're in a Long Distance Relationship, so our "date nights" have to be a bit more creative with skype dates, and finding something to play together. He lives in England; last time I went to England was from December of 2016-Feb of 2017. Now, since the recent change in my life of acquiring a pony, we have made the decision for him to come to live in the States (originally I was planning on getting a visa to England, but due to job troubles over there, it has been put off.)


----------



## JCnGrace

This is what I'm up against. I tell him about the Elvis show and dinner and he had a positive response until he asked about the cost and I tell him $45 per person. "100 BUCKS, ARE YOU CRAZY?" I told him I thought that was pretty cheap for dinner and a show and it was 90 not a hundred. LOL He's still thinking about it. For pity's sake it's not like $90.00 is going to make or break us. I even told him he could ask his two buddies if they wanted to come with us and bring their wives even though the one buddy would talk through the whole thing. 

@cbar we used to do all those things when we lived in the city as far as comedy clubs and dinner theaters (a couple of times) but those kind of venues are nowhere close to where we live now. We used to go canoeing, he hates fishing, and hates camping unless we are trail riding but won't ride anymore. To be honest I'm pretty much more of a hermit than he is and he's the one that complains we never do anything but then doesn't like any suggestion I make and will never make one himself. I have so many things I like to do at home to occupy time like reading, playing on the computer, doing jigsaw puzzles and the like that I don't get as bored as he does. As I'm venting all this to you guys I'm realizing it's just something for him to gripe about. Lord, please give me the strength to get through these grumpy years. 

@Phantomrose, sometimes I'd like to send mine across an ocean to live. LOL I've tried talking him into going to visit his son in Florida and his daughter in Georgia where it's warmer during the winter since he doesn't deal with being out in the cold very well but he doesn't want to go without me and we both can't go due to having animals to take care of. I do threaten to stuff him in a nursing home every once in a while and he definitely doesn't like that suggestion. 


Anyway enough of my complaints! The only silly confession I can think of is to tell you all I wear army issue men's long cotton underwear when it's this cold. They aren't really insulated, just a thin cotton, but they add another layer so help. Can't say how old these things are but sometime in the mid to late 90's they were closing Fort Ben in Indianapolis and they were letting local police departments come in and buy stuff cheap. Hubby went and got a bunch of stuff for his department and as he was getting ready to leave they threw a bunch of boxes on the trailer and told him they were donating them. They were full of these brand new long underwear and black wool socks. I'm down to only two pair of socks left but we still have more underwear up in the attic. LOL


----------



## PoptartShop

Soooo much to catch-up on! Happy New Year guys!!!  2018 better be amazing!

Disney was amazing.  The food was amazing, luckily only gained 2lbs LOL. :lol: We did a lot of walking within the parks, OMG and we did the Safari! Was soooo fun!  Loved being super upclose to the animals. 
It really was great.  I wish we went for a longer time though, next time we will plan a longer trip. There was just so much to do in such little time.
Haven't been riding, it either snows or it's just too COLD! I refuse to ride in the teens. 

Christmas was good too, minus being sick. Ugh! I'm STILL not 100% but my nose is waaaay less stuffy at least.
@*Mulefeather* thank you!  Aww! That is so pretty!  Congratulations on the sale! 
@*ShirtHotTeez* aww congrats on the new wheels!  Yay for it being able to tow as well!
@*TuyaGirl* aw, don't work too hard! I know the feeling, I'm still SUPER behind at my desk. :icon_rolleyes: Ugh. Hard to get on here!
@*JCnGrace* I missed you too!  Aww, poor Freckles. :sad: He most certainly misses his buddy.  & cleaning the house, ah! I did that most of the weekend. Everything got so dusty since I was on vaca LOL. I LOVE TEXAS ROADHOUSE! Their rolls are sooooo good. Omg. I need to get some of that soon!  Yum!
@*cbar* awww, it sounds like you will be keeping the sweet kitty!  Name ideas...I like what JCnGrace suggested, something Christmasy or wintery! 
I'm a hermit lately too. I haven't really been riding because it's either snowing, SO cold, or I just feel lazy.
@*Zexious* thank you!  Aw, it sounds like you spent the money wisely considering clothes are necessities. You needed them, so don't feel so bad. Although I know it's so easy to splurge on clothes. I'm always like, 'I NEED this...' :lol: Makeup is fun too! Yay for new stuff!
@*Rainaisabelle* happy new year! I'm late now. :lol:
@*Change* aww, Rapper sounds like such a good horse. Medeival times sounds like so much fun. I hope you had a blast. What a nice surprise!
I hope Tango was good for you & Rapper did well. Let us know how it went! Ugh to cold weather! :sad:
@*BlindHorseEnthusiast4582* glad you got to see Cherokee!  & I hope the party was fun!

I CONFESS, I literally woke up at 11:55pm, had champagne & a New Year's kiss with the bf, then we went back to sleep after the ball dropped. :lol: LOL, couldn't hang!
Also, my boss didn't have the heat on ALL WEEKEND so we are freezing in this darn office. UGH!!! Not cool!


----------



## Caledonian

I think I could become a hermit if allowed. I used to travel and walk in the Highlands, travel for my horses and other sports but they’ve all fell by the wayside and I’m happier pottering around home and choosing the people I’m around. 

@*JCnGrace* - We’ve enough in their ‘Grumpy Years’ over here, thankyou! 

The underwear sounds warm. I bought two sets of the thermal compression undershirts because I was too cold at work. I lasted the morning before I was desperately pulling at my uniform to get some fresh air. I eventually had to run to the ladies and strip everything off and redress without them.


----------



## Change

@PoptartShop - Rapper was a gent, as always, but I wimped out and rode Cally since I knew she'd behave. Wasn't up to having to deal with Tango being a brat. It was a balmy 31F when we rode. I was freezing, but we still had a good time. Rode for about 30 minutes.

We had a really good time at Medieval Times. Granddaughter E hadn't been for at least 10 years, and her friend had never been, so it was a lot of fun watching them. E went to a New Year's Eve party and had a blast. I only stayed up past midnight because I had to go fetch her after the party. 2a.m. I would much rather have been asleep, especially since I managed to acquire a slight stomach bug. Bleah.

Really glad to have E home. We really missed her.


----------



## PoptartShop

@Change awww I'm glad.  Yeah, riding in the cold can be a drag. I get cold so fast too which doesn't help! 
That sounds like so much fun. She is probably glad to be home with you guys as well.  So cute! Good for you for staying up late, LOL I can't hang!!
@Caledonian I'm gonna have to start wearing thermals more! They really are comfy. But yes, they can be too hot at times!
I wear them when I ride mostly LOL and around the house if I get the ones with the cute designs. :lol:


----------



## Tazzie

Whew, you all talk a lot :lol: I'm not even going to attempt to reply to everyone, but I did read everything!!

We had an enjoyable holiday. It was both too long and too short :lol: I'd have liked a longer break from work, but kind of wanted to come home a bit earlier.

The day before we left (the 21st) Nick had to work late. So I loaded the trailer full of wood and brought it down to the garage. I'm not very good backing it yet, so left it for Nick to do. He was mighty surprised :lol:

We left for Chicago on the 22nd. Naturally as we are driving the babysitter texts me to let us know she tested positive for the flu. Wonderful... fortunately none of us caught it.

Christmas Eve we drove from Chicago to Michigan, and had to go over to my grandma's house. I already don't like going there. It's no longer our family Christmas, and has instead become her husband's family Christmas. I don't enjoy his son in law. At all. FAR too theatrical for my taste. Well his first ******* comment to me when I walked in was "congrats on the new baby!!" :-x We are NOT expecting another. I had my husband gelded. Best we could figure is he's confusing me with my cousin. It essentially was their show, once again. We were glad when the kids kind of melted down, and used that as our excuse to leave.

Santa was good to the kids bringing them all sorts of goodies. And they got the light up car tracks from my mom, dad and grandma. They did love those!










The day after Christmas we always go and snap up what we can as far as decorations for next year. Got some good stuff. Also snagged some hand towels and wash cloths to be used as rags at horse shows. In royal blue of course :wink:

Nick and I drove down to the tack store also, where I got this beauty along with a Back on Track saddle pad to show in (and ride in so she gets used to it), a bucket of treats, and an adult coloring book lol










We also went sledding as much as we could, but it was COLD most of the time we were there. Weren't able to spend much time outside. But it snowed the entire time we were there! The one picture I have from sledding. The rest were videos (which I can upload later)










We did a lot of lounging on the couch too, which our dog Penny enjoyed


















And Sheldon couldn't believe all the snow he had to deal with. Both dogs were in heaven :lol:


















I don't miss driving in it, but it sure is pretty...










We drove home yesterday, and back to work today. Kind of dragging now :lol:


----------



## Captain Evil

Happy New Year, Everybody!! I hope 2018 does us all well, with lots of riding and many good times.

DH and I hung out with family on Christmas and Boxing Day, but before and after that we were working on the house and dive shop. Most of the "presents" we got were for the business... DH got a new continuous duty compressor for filling tanks, which he desperately needed AND his annual Abyss drysuit. These are Kevlar and are supposed to last a lifetime, but he wears them out so fast he has to get one a year.









I got a new camera! Yea!! It has not yet arrived, but Frogman dropped a weightbelt on my old one, and it never was quite worked right after that.

And the house got countertops! We crashed our old house down in 2013, I think, and finally could afford to have the last of the cabinets and countertops put in. We did a huge boat salvage in 2014 and we thought we made enough to buy the granite, but we ended up owing it all in taxes, so only put in two. 

But now... 

This is the dump your boots, coats, gloves, and mail spot: 









...and the breakfast bar with proto-stools: 









The stools are boat keel stands, and once we add wheels and a cushion, we think they will be tall enough. The leg is made out of the rudder from our old boat, which was destroyed in a storm some years back: 









And the granite guy working on the coffee bar with wood storage below. It is 12 feet long!!...









And tomorrow we have a "heat wave" where it is supposed to get up to 24 degrees F!! So, we will be working on the water... Honestly? I am not really looking forward to it.


----------



## Mulefeather

Thank you all for the compliments on the pendant! And @JCnGrace , I can do custom ones with just about any photo as long as it's moderately good quality. It mattered more on the small ones since you're cramming something in a small space that's then magnified, but I've now got larger cabochons and pendant bezels I can use 
@Zexious - Hoarders is what I watch when I know I need to clean my house. I'm not a neat freak by any stretch of the imagination, but sometimes I feel like throwing up when they get to things like the kitchen and bathroom. And just like magic, I'm cleaning everything  
@Captain Evil - That's sooooo cool! I love the wood and the creative spaces you have. Do you find it's harder to keep a house like yours warm in the winter? Boyfriend and I have plans to build a cabin home in about 4-5 years so we're going over all the different plans, pros and cons now.


----------



## TuyaGirl

Hi everyone! Hope you had a great new year's eve!
I've read through all the posts, but I will just answer in general mostly (these days off were not enough to rest my head properly). I am sorry for that 

I used to love meeting new people and going to places getting mixed in the crowd. Not anymore. Since I am working in Lisbon I became more and more tired of being surrounded by people all the time (sorry if it makes of me an awful person), except once in a blue moon when I cross someone that I really enjoy. But it must be a big click. Otherwise than that I am good being with animals and just the same handfull of people. My people 

I still go to YouTube first to listen to music. How 18th century is that? Lol!
@Tazzie and @Captain Evil such great pictures! Beautiful places, in different ways 

And @PoptartShop not even one picture to share? I want to see it 
@Change So is Rapper being sold for good or still waiting for an answer? Glad you are happy with E's return 
@JCnGrace I cannot help with suggestions, but I hope you can find some ideias soon, to break monotony 

My new year's eve was really calm, I was in bed until midnight, then got up to see the fireworks from my balcony (yay, didn't need to leave the house), and back to bed 
Was good to go 3 days in a row to the barn but Tuya got out only once, due to rain showers and mud. Anyway I am with @Phantomrose and every interaction I do with her is good. She was feeling the oats on her way out, so was good to successfully calm her down.
BO was training horses to harness and was fun to see.
The other day was a beach cart ride day. Fantastic I would say.

Pictures of my old girl after a roll on the shavings (looks like she had snow all over, lol), and BO's and his brother in law horses inside low water on the beach


----------



## Mulefeather

@TuyaGirl - HOW COOL IS THAT. I would love to go on a beach cart ride! I bet it was a lot of fun!

I confess that I'm in thumb-twiddling mode at work - everything done, so now just running down the clock and trying to plan out other projects. I have a rare weekend at home this week and amazingly I'm not sick as a dog (as seems to happen every time I have a home weekend), so I have a lot to do. 

I started writing more for my plus-size rider's blog, so just need to do some tweaks there before I post. Hopefully I can start writing something every day, and if not post twice a week, then at least once every week.


----------



## Zexious

@Mulefeather - I hear you xD That show has magical qualities!
So glad to hear you're making progress on your blog! I hope you have a wonderful weekend to yourself <3
@PoptartShop - I guess it's not that I feel guilty, and more like... When did I get to the point that I could drop several hundred dollars on a shopping trip and not really care? xD Adulting is odd.
I had a very similar New Year's! I just wasn't feeling going out, in spite of the party invitations.
@TuyaGirl - Absolutely LOVE the photos! Post more ;o; <3
@Captain Evil - Wow, your house is really coming along! Thanks so much for sharing the progress!

Whew! I confess that I've been busy!
I started with my personal trainer yesterday, and he kicked my butt! So much, in fact, that I almost passed out (that's what happens when you don't eat before your 2:00 workout, apparently). How embarrassing!
I also took a huge amount of work, but managed to get it all done between today and yesterday. I'm off to a very productive 2018, and I'm stoked about it


----------



## 6gun Kid

Caledonian said:


> The underwear sounds warm. I bought two sets of the thermal compression undershirts because I was too cold at work. I lasted the morning before I was desperately pulling at my uniform to get some fresh air. I eventually had to run to the ladies and strip everything off and redress without them.


about 10 years ago when Under Armour base layers were all the rage. I was on an Elk hunt in the mountains of New Mexico. Chilly morning turned into a middle 40's (Fahrenheit) midday, and I am telling you I got nekkid on the side of that mountain to strip those suckers off!


----------



## JCnGrace

Looks like everyone is back from the holidays. Good to hear from all of you about your doin's (does anybody still say that anymore?). 

@Mulefeather, I'm going to go through all my albums and see if I can find a good head shot of JC, as I'd love to have a pendant with his face in it. I'll pm you if I find one that I think will work. 


SURPRISE of surprises hubby is finally on board with new living room furniture. New recliners for sure and we're going to get an estimate of having the sofa recovered since it's better than any of the new stuff you can find but he doesn't quite believe me when I tell him reupholstering is much more expensive than buying new so which way we go with that is still up in the air. We've actually already stopped and looked at a few furniture stores and he gets mad that I can't find anything to suit me. LOL Well, dangit, we already have medium gray carpet and light gray walls and it seems like all the furniture is either brown, black or gray. I don't want more gray, brown doesn't go with gray so that leaves black and that just doesn't thrill me. Oh and white or off white and that's a big NO since we have a black dog that sheds 24/7. We're going to stop and look some more tomorrow while we're down around Louisville. AND he's decided he wants to do the dinner and show thing. I'm getting suspicious. LOL


----------



## PoptartShop

@Captain Evil Aw, the house is looking so good already!  I really really like the colors too. That teal is so cute!  So beautiful. I love the pictures.
@TuyaGirl hey, glad you got to see fireworks at least!!!  That's awesome. I wish I saw some LOL there were none where I live though. :/
Great photos! Tuya is so cute! & I lovelovelove the beach photo, that looks SO fun! So beautiful!!
I KNOW!!! I will post pictures soon! <3 Work has been so busy I haven't had a chance to upload! 
@Mulefeather You better knock on wood about not being sick! Ugh! Writing is always good too.  That sounds like a plan!
@JCnGrace LOL my Mom says that sometimes. :lol: Yep!
New living room furniture will be awesome. Reupholstering is definitely more expensive. & you HAVE to be picky about it. After all, you'll be spending a lot of time in it so it has to be comfortable.  I shopped at like 5 different places to find my darn couch. LOL. & dinner & a show??? Sounds perfect!!! :smile:
@6gun Kid LOL that must have been a site! :lol: That's funny, speaking of thermal underwear...I brought some to work today because I am going riding afterwards. Have to stay warm!!! 
@Zexious a personal trainer??! You go girl!! Perfect start to 2018 I say!

I confess, I AM FINALLY RIDING AFTER WORK TODAY AFTER NOT BEING ABLE TO RIDE FOR WEEKS (vaca/sick/snow/cold LOL) yay!!
Riding at my friend's barn; gonna help exercise her horse Trigger.  My second favorite OTTB.  (Besides Camden of course).
She doesn't have time to work all of her 4 horses so I'm glad to help. Plus, she doesn't have anyone to ride with (her hubby is in recovery mode since he got surgery) sooooo YAY! I'm so excited.
I'm only riding because it won't be in the teens after work today. :lol: ONE DAY! But the rest of the week & weekend it'll be too cold so, I have to ride when I can! Gah.

Hope everyone has a lovely day!! Back to work!


----------



## Tazzie

@Captain Evil, awesome pictures! I love your house!
@Mulefeather, I love the idea of a cabin! So cool! Hopefully it will all go smoothly when you do start that process! And I do love your pendants! Perhaps I'll need one of Izzie one day...
@TuyaGirl, love the picture of Tuya and cool picture breaking the horses to harness!! Glad your new year was calm 
@Zexious, yikes about almost passing out!! Good for you for working out! And does sound like a productive start!!
@JCnGrace, I'd be suspicious too!! Whoa! But yay about new furniture and the dinner show!!!
@PoptartShop, yay for riding!! This has been a COLD winter, ugh! HAVE FUN THOUGH!!!

This week is already dragging and it's a short one :lol: little work here, so a lot of sitting around doing nothing haha! I did update my blog though, finally (apparently you can only put blog links in your signature.... so look for it there I guess)

I took all the Christmas decorations in the house down last night. Our tree was shedding needles BAD, so it had to go. It was dropping ornaments, and I can't have that!

I did also upload a couple of the sledding videos like I promised in my previous post!
















And then for fun, Sheldon being silly :lol: you can see how deep the snow was there too!


----------



## carshon

I confess I am entirely over this deep freeze stuff. I give up! I would never cut it as a Canadian. Bitterly cold all of last week with wind chills in the -20 and -30 range. I woke up this morning and it was +9F and I thought it was a heat wave! temps falling again during the day today with winds picking up and wind chills below zero again. 

I am not usually a person that hates the cold -we have snow on the ground and the house is warm but I miss spending time outside with my animals - when it is this cold I feed or clean pens and run back inside. Tired of this COLD!


----------



## Phantomrose

@Tazzie - That saddlepad is so pretty and the snow fun pictures are awesome! 
@Captain Evil - Happy New Year to you as well! Congrats on getting a new camera! I love the progress pics!
@TuyaGirl - I can relate to not liking people that much and the crowds. Being surrounded by people can be very draining at times. Those are nice pics as well! 

I confess that Jet has a bit of a spunky side to him when on the lunge line! For my lesson today, my trainer had me lunge him first for the first half hour, and ride him for the next half hour. I actually asked for a lesson on lunging because I’ve only done it two times, and have been having a bit of trouble with getting Jet to lunge. He would also turn into me and refuse to go in the direction I wanted him to go. My trainer said I have to work on keeping the pressure on until he goes, and demonstrated. I could see how far she had to keep pressure on before he finally went. He can be a stubborn little guy sometimes, but when he does go, he does so beautifully. We ended the lunging on a good note, and moved on to the riding. It was also just keeping him in trot, and introducing him to ground poles. For that part of the lesson, we did really well together! He went over the poles with ease and kept his trot going. All in all, it was a good lesson and good day with Jet.

I also found out that he does not like peppermints as a treat. I gave him one and he spit it right out. He enjoys his apple nuggets a lot more. Another thing- he likes sticky his nose out of the square hole in his stall. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PunchnMe

Deep freeze... makes for a very fuzzy horse.


----------



## Zexious

@Tazzie - Thank you, thank you! I'm really excited about making some positive changes in my life (8
Wow, look at all that snow! I'll definitely check out your blog; keep it up! <3 Give Izzie my love.

@PoptartShop - It sounds like we're both off to a good start 
How exciting! More riding sounds like a great way to start off the year! Post pics of Trigger, if you can :')

@Phantomrose - Love the picture  Isn't it funny how some horses are picky eaters?
Sounds like you and your trainer are keeping your lessons dynamic. Way to go!

@PunchnMe - Ugh D; The fluff! I love it!!

I had another great day!
Guys... you won't believe it. I'm actually making myself meals  I know this sounds absurd to most functioning adults (and, admittedly, the meals are simple... eggs and sandwiches, mostly) but it's something I have vehemently dug my heals in about my entire life. I really dislike cooking, and always had an excuse not to do it with a Boyfriend who had a foray as a chef. But I know that only eating one big meal a day is not good for me, and so I'm chalking this up to good changes.
And I worked out today. Woohoo!
Hope everyone is well


----------



## PunchnMe

@Zexious making your own meals? That's great! Lol. 13 and my mom is having me make the food whenever she gets an excuse. She dislikes cooking too lol. 
As for the fluff, it's hilarious to rub his fur the wrong way and have sparks and a fluff ball... hehehe.


----------



## Captain Evil

@Zexious Also impressed with making your own meals. DH does all the cooking here, and I do all the dishes. It works, sort of...
@TuyaGirl Your pictures just knock me out! Such different worlds we live in. Teams of harnessed Lusitanos on a beach watching surfers. I could not have imagined that scene in a million years. There is a saddle we must both buy. It is by Schleese and is called "Obrigato". It costs about $7,000.00 (maybe like €5830), so you go first. I am sure both Tuya and Nemo would love it!

I did survive our boat work today, although it was hard getting the boat in the water. Everything was frozen and did not want to work. But once we got going it was fine, and even though it was only 18 degrees (-7.7 C) it was calm and not too windy. 

Of course I have pictures... 

All of the mooring balls were wearing hats of frozen seawater. This one looked like a sombrero:









A cowboy hat?









Horns?









The ice was sliding by our boat and got sliced by the mooring chain:









The seabirds were lovely, but I couldn't get a picture of any of them. 
Still, the best part of my day was picking frozen manure out of Nemo's paddock while he totally got in my way.


----------



## PunchnMe

Wow that's cool.


----------



## Phantomrose

@Zexious - Yeah I love that she makes the lessons dynamic, and that it's something new to learn every week. Congrats on making your own meals! I'm pretty bad at cooking- the best I can do is scrambled eggs in the microwave, soup from a can, and making sandwiches. I tried cooking one time for my hubby when I visited England (tried making rice and beans.) The rice came out mushy, and the beans were a soupy mess. From that day he was like "when we are permanently together, I will be cooking the food!" which is fine by me lol! My DH is really good at cooking. I'd rather clean up the mess after. 
@Captain Evil - Nice pictures! I can't believe how hard manure turns in the winter. They're like rocks! Also, it seems like easy clean up with the pee. It just comes off in a big sheet. My friend from the barn, who works there said that earlier in the week, my trainer commented that it looked like peanut brittle.


----------



## JCnGrace

@*Tazzie*, that sledding looked really fun. Why no videos of you going down that hill?

@*Phantomrose*, mine don't like peppermints or the peppermint flavored treats. Well, Freckles does, she'll eat about anything you give her.

@*Zexious*, I couldn't cook when I first moved away from home even though my mom is or at least was an excellent cook. I got so sick of eating lunchmeat and canned soup that I learned. I figured no one but me would ever know how bad the oops were. Now I'm pretty good at down home country cooking just don't expect me to make anything fancy.

@*PunchnMe*, it's really a good thing to know how to do.

@*Captain Evil*, BRRRR! We've been home for 5 hours now and my legs are still cold from getting in and out of the truck all day. How do you thaw out after a day out on the water? Feel free to send Nemo to me if you ever get tired of him. I promise I'll take good care of him. LOL


We have new living room furniture! It's not here yet but it's ordered anyway and I found some greens I could live with! I just hope it looks as good on the recliners as it did in the sample swatch because they had nothing in the store that was covered with it. It was called New Sage but was almost a forest green with a regular sage green thread running through it and then the sofa is a solid regular sage but has the darker in the throw pillows that come with it. Weird they matched so well since the sofa is a different brand than the recliners. Going to take about 3 weeks for them to make and then get them to us though.


And I got the go ahead from the surgeon to start picking up weight but work up slowly to heavy weight over the next couple of weeks. Plus I was totally released, no more follow up visits!


I had a pretty good day! Added bonus of hubby can quit bitchin' at me about trying to do too much!


----------



## JCnGrace

Forgot my confession. We now have a murderer in the family. Not immediate family but my cousin's son stabbed his mom to death. Cousin has been divorced from her since the boy was young (45 now) and have no idea how much contact my cousin has had with him over the years because they live in different states. As if it isn't already sad enough that he did that what's even sadder is he did it just because she poured his booze down the drain. He hasn't been convicted yet and of course his lawyer is trying to say he's mentally incompetent to stand trial so I don't know how that will all pan out. 


https://patch.com/wisconsin/milwaukee/oak-creek-stabbing-suspect-was-arrested-prior-murder-police


----------



## cbar

Holy cow @JCnGrace, that is crazy! It always makes me so sad that people are capable of doing such horrific things  

Congrats on the new furniture though - that is a big decision and sounds like you scored some pretty nice stuff! I want new furniture too, but that won't happen for a LONG time. 

@Captain Evil, love the pic of Nemo. He is just so friggin adorable! I always love seeing pics from everyone - so many cool things from around the world. @TuyaGirl, the horses in harness on the beach is such a beatiful pic (and of course your mare is beautiful as well)

@Zexious, sounds like you are starting 2018 off with a bang! How often do you see your personal trainer? Good job on cooking - I find I can be pretty unmotivated to cook. Last night was taquitos and cut of veggies since I was lazy and got home late. 


I hear you @carshon on the weather. We were in -40 for a long time and finally getting some warmer temps now. 


Well, I may have found a home for the kitty I found. Someone called me thinking it was their cat, but unfortunately it isn't. But she did offer to give her a good home and I'm seriously considering it. I'm not sure how happy she is here with the dogs....and I can't help but be a little scared that she might be knocked up. That is the last thing I'd want to deal with! No matter what, I just want to make sure that wherever she goes is a good home for her. 


In other news, it sounds like I may be taking Amber to the Calgary Stampede this year! The lady who organizes the light horses is coming in a couple weeks to meet Amber and see if she thinks she'd be a good fit. We'd have the opportunity to do demos as well as ride in the parade (not sure I'll do the parade...that would stress the h#ll out of me). 


Just for fun, attached is a pic of the horses on a beautiful -35 day!


----------



## Mulefeather

@JCnGrace - OMG, that's insane! I can't imagine what the family is going through with that  My best and prayers to your relatives. 
@Captain Evil - Nemo is sooooo cute. He looks like a character. That's pretty much built into the Haflinger genetic code, I'm certain of it  
@PunchnMe - That fluff is too stinking cute.
@carshon - I'll join you on that, I'm too much of a delicate hothouse flower for the great wild North, and too much of a wilting violet for the steamy South. Of course we get both horrible cold and boiling hot summers here in PA  


I confess I'm over using Facebook as a business tool. I've had someone jerking me around for the past week and a half about making a custom piece, and the hemming and hawing is unreal. That said, I do need to make some more example pieces to photograph this weekend. 

I also confess I am missing horse time like crazy. It could be a combination of severe cabin fever plus no horsey time since August, but I need to do something. 

To top it off, I texted my SIL earlier and asked how she thought my niece would do if I got her a few riding lessons for her birthday. She was all for it, so I'm going to see if I can get her an "intro" lesson at a decent barn in their area. If she goes and likes it, I'll get the next 2 for her as well. I'm considering asking my little cousin if she'd like to come too, because she is UNDENIABLY horse-crazy.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@carshon and I complain about the weather here, omg!!! I would die, lol! Another cold front is hitting us this weekend but never ever that bad
@Zexious Great way to start the year! I mean both trainer and cooking. I hate cooking, but seems like I am not the only one 
@Captain Evil If you ever come here you are absolutely invited to go on such a cart drive. And that saddle, is it for swaybacked horses or.... Tuya is a pain in that department, I always extra pad her under the saddle, but she actually never complained. The price range is so out of my wallet though :-(
@PoptartShop I hope you had a great ride, bet you missed it lots 
@Tazzie such great vídeos! A truly white and fun Christmas 
@cbar yay for finding new owner for the sweet kitty!!  And also yay for Calgary! Nice pictures / horses 
@Phantomrose I knew a horse that was extremely suspicious of carrots and apples. Would not touch them. My mare eats about everything, but hates orange (my ex tried that once). Cute horsie! 
@JCnGrace congrats on new furniture! Plus on the end of follow up visits, sounds like the healing process is going accorded to planned. 
I had a far member of family hiding a pregnancy (how???) and then killing the innocent baby right after born. Apparently was from the boss, her lover, but that is so not an excuse!!! 

Eventless week around here, just came in to say hi to everyone!!


----------



## PunchnMe

@Mulefeather Yes! it's cute. I tease my horse bout the fluff and he looks at me and says; "I am never gonna understand why you say i'm old. I look like a cute fluffy little foal!"


----------



## Phantomrose

@TuyaGirl - There’s a lesson horse at my barn that does not like apples at all. However, she doesn’t mind apple flavoured treats, which is funny. 
@JCnGrace - Like what @Zexious says, it’s funny how horses can be picky at times! It just makes me love them more for their funny quirks like that. As for the surprising news, that sounds upsetting. I hope he goes to trial. That is just too crazy and unfortunate.
@cbar - Congrats on potentially finding a home for the kitty! I hope it all goes well and that her and the new woman are a good match! And congrats on the possibility of taking Amber to the Stampede. That experience must be very exciting to you! Lol the horses also look so chill (no pun intended) in the cold weather.
@Mulefeather - Good luck on the riding lessons for your niece’s birthday. I am sure she will fall in love, and it could be a good idea that your little cousin comes along as well.
@PunchnMe - Wow all that fluff looks so comfy! My hands were cold yesterday, so I hung with Jet in his stall and kept my hands under his blanket. He didn’t mind as he was eating his hay and gave me a look as if he was saying “silly human what are you doing.”

Today, my boss called my brother and I and told us to stay home from work, due to the bad weather. They hardly had any customers during the morning, and she figured that it’s probably horrible where we live, and she’s right. Nothing but wind, snow, and gust. So now, just home with my brother, two nephews (school got canceled) and my mother (who has fallen ill with bronchitis ick!) I really am over the winter, and miss spring like crazy. The faster Spring comes, the better! 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PunchnMe

@Phantomrose yes, haha. it was very comfy. my horse was doing the same thing. I just layed on him and kept warm.
I also forgot my confession. 
I haven't ridden him since November of last year. :redface: I haven't lounged him since December..... 
:redface: :redface:


----------



## Zexious

@Phantomrose - Glad to hear your boss was smart enough to let you stay home! There's no reason to risk your safety to get to an empty place of business. Stay warm <3
@CAPtain_Evil - I got a kick out of your pictures; it's almost like you can feel how cold it is just by looking at them. You definitely have me impressed, getting out there in the water in such frigid temperatures. I like the hats--who knew your mooring balls had such a fabulous sense of style?
Give Nemo a kiss for me! 
@TuyaGirl - I'm honestly surprised to hear how many people on HF don't like cooking--I wonder if there's something to that, or if most people just don't like it xD
Thanks for stopping in, always love to hear from you! :')
@PunchnMe - Your mom definitely has the right idea, setting you up with skills for the future! 25, and I'm still hesitate to so much as turn on the oven. But hey, we're all a work in progress~
@cbar - Right now I'm seeing him two times a week, that'll drop to once a week next month, then back up to two for March. He's a little pricy and while money isn't an issue, I still feel a weird dropping almost $100 every time I see him. That's more than riding lessons, I couldn't believe it! But I guess you can't put a price on feeling good.
I'm glad to hear that kitty may have found a home! Seriously, major kudos to you for not only taking her in (whether it's temporary or permanent) and for making sure that she ends up in a good situation. We need more selfless people like you in the world. You're awesome! And that's so, so cool about the Calgary Stampede! When does that take place? (You promise to take lots of pictures, right?)
Love the photos; that's the kind of winter I've been craving! Brrrr!
@JCnGrace - Down home country cooking is the very best kind, and the kind I'd (but probably not many waistline) would love to learn. I had a stepmother growing up who was from Texas (funny how things come full circle), and she made fried chicken like you wouldn't believe. She gave me the recipe and my mom and I have tried it probably half a dozen times, but it just never comes out quite right. Maybe I'll have another go at it.
Wow, that's really shocking and horribly sad to hear about your cousin's behavior (wasn't sure how to word that...). His poor mother ):
@Mulefeather - I totally hear your frustrations. Running your own business is never easy, especially for reasons like that. I think people don't realize that they're being difficult or inconvenient. 
That's wonderful that you're helping your SIL find lessons for your niece! I can think of no better gift 

Another great workout today! I burned well over 1,000 calories. I think I may treat myself with a little Panda Express D; On one hand it feels counter productive... But maybe I'll just hit the gym again tonight to make up for it? c:


----------



## PunchnMe

@Zexious Oh, yes, thats her full excuse... ;p. I have an Aunt in Colorado who is an AWESOME cook. gives me tips on baking and cooking. She takes anything throws it together and then serves it up. Only problem is she doesnt write the recipe down lol.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@PunchnMe how old is your horse? My mare is around 20. And I don't ride or lunge her since about November as well. She is being a happy pasture puff since then 
@Mulefeather what a great idea to offer for the anniversary! I assume you will be present, so that's a plus since you miss horses so much 
@Zexious Aww you are very sweet  I think you deserve that Panda Express - I don't know what that is exactly but sounds delicious - treat yourself girl! 

I confess I found out a band called Portugal.the man and I thought they were from here. No, they are not, lol! I like them, good music


----------



## PunchnMe

@TuyaGirl He is a 12 yr old. Year younger than me. Also, we share the same looks and attitude lol.


----------



## tinyliny

PunchnMe said:


> @*Zexious* making your own meals? That's great! Lol. 13 and my mom is having me make the food whenever she gets an excuse. She dislikes cooking too lol.
> As for the fluff, it's hilarious to rub his fur the wrong way and have sparks and a fluff ball... hehehe.


I was about 11 or 12 when my mom started to teach me the basics of cooking. Once you learn the basics, you just start experimenting, and reading recipes and such.

She used to pay me to make bread. I'd earn .50 cents for each loaf I made, which was probably twice what a loaf cost in the super market at that time. I made 6 loaves at a time (no bread maker here!) and had $3 in my flourcovered hands. that was almost enough to buy a Breyer horse ($5 at that time).

Good times!


----------



## PunchnMe

tinyliny said:


> PunchnMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> @*Zexious* making your own meals? That's great! Lol. 13 and my mom is having me make the food whenever she gets an excuse. She dislikes cooking too lol.
> As for the fluff, it's hilarious to rub his fur the wrong way and have sparks and a fluff ball... hehehe.
> 
> 
> 
> I was about 11 or 12 when my mom started to teach me the basics of cooking. Once you learn the basics, you just start experimenting, and reading recipes and such.
> 
> She used to pay me to make bread. I'd earn .50 cents for each loaf I made, which was probably twice what a loaf cost in the super market at that time. I made 6 loaves at a time (no bread maker here!) and had $3 in my flourcovered hands. that was almost enough to buy a Breyer horse ($5 at that time).
> 
> Good times!
Click to expand...

Nice! Making money on baking.
First time I made something myself was when I was seven... 
Made the most golden nice tasting scrambled eggs I ever tasted. Still the best I've tasted.


----------



## JCnGrace

I know, it's awful what happened and I too hope he has to stand trial. Being an alcoholic or drunk is no excuse. His dad (my cousin) is an alcoholic too although sober now. He spent a couple of weeks in a coma from alcohol poisoning and when he woke up they told him if he ever took so much as another sip of liquor it would kill him. He cleaned up his act then so it's a shame his son didn't learn from his dad's experience but like I said, I have no idea how much contact they've had over the years. I think I remember seeing him once when he was a toddler at a family reunion.

@TuyaGirl, I can't imagine what would make a young girl do that no more than I can imagine what would make someone stab their mother to death. I think there has to be a glitch in their brain somewhere.

@Zexious, I love fried chicken! I throw some flour in a gallon size baggie along with some salt and pepper, add the chicken and shake to toss well and then put it in the frying pan with enough oil to come up about halfway on the chicken. Preheat your oil so that it starts frying immediately or it will get soggy. These days I pretty much just use boneless breasts but bone in does take longer and you have to be more careful to get it done.


Funny thing is that I grew up with meat, veggie and a potato meals and continued eating that way for a good part of my adult life. Never had a problem being overweight. Somehow over the years I let hubby switch me over to his likes which is basically what I call junk food and that switch over did my figure no good at all. I think because I got tired of going to the trouble to fix something then him not eating it or not much of it and then snacking for the rest of the evening. He likes sandwiches, chips, sweets and breakfast foods.


Today we finally got the poop hauled out of the mini's lot. Makes me feel better. Riding on the tractor was COLD!


----------



## PoptartShop

I confess, my thighs & calves are KILLING me from riding in a bareback pad the other night. I would've hopped directly on, but her horse Trigger has high withers. LOL, but I've decided I need to push myself a bit & get my balance back, so...I'm gonna use the bareback pad for the next few weeks!  Gonna ride a lot next week with my friend because it won't be AS cold. Except I won't ride in just a bareback pad when I ride Camden (which hopefully will be SOON if the weather stops being so crappy!) because I'm not quite there yet with him! But, the burn feels good.  So fun!
@Tazzie OMG sledding looks like so much fun! Awww, looks like the kiddos had a blast with the snow. :smile: I miss being a kid, I used to sled all the time! Love the videos!!!! <3 
Going to take a look at your blog, too. Yay! Glad you cleaned up the Christmas stuff too, when it starts to shed that's when it is time to GO! LOL, and definitely can't have ornaments dropping! Seriously, I'm so sick of the cold. Tomorrow it'll be like -1...no riding for me!
@carshon I wouldn't be able to cut it as a Canadian either. I can't stand the cold. Ugh. Same here! I miss being able to go outside & not freezing to death! Spring can't come soon enough.
@Zexious why yes, I've posted some pictures of him below!  & props to you for what you are doing, that is great! Yay!!!
@Phantomrose awww, what a cute shot of Jet! He's so cute!  Gotta love the spunkyness!
@PunchnMe only thing I like about winter...the cute fuzzy winter horse coats. :lol:
@Captain Evil wow, that is really cool! & Nemo is so cute! <3 Ugh at the cold though, blah!!! That's too funny, they really do look like hats! Love the 'sombrero' one. Spot on! :lol:
@Mulefeather aw, riding lessons would be a super nice gift! I bet she would love that! So sweet of you. & I agree, I miss horsey time too. :sad: It's definitely hard being cooped up! I can't wait for spring! 
@cbar Aw, I hope she goes to a good home too.  That is definitely important. Ahhh the stampede would be AMAZING!!!! I hope you get to take her!  
The horses look so beautiful in the snow!!! 
@JCnGrace that is just crazy... :sad: Ugh! That is just horrible that someone would even think about doing that, let alone to their own mother. Just terrible. :sad: All for some stupid alcohol. The new furniture sounds great though, no better feeling! :smile: Yesss!! 
@TuyaGirl HI!!! LOL uneventful week here too! Happy it's Friday though!

ALSO!!! Yesterday I didn't go into work because the snow was pretty bad...ugh! But I did do a few things from home. HAPPY FRIDAY!!!  I'm at work today of course, & ready for 4:30. LOL.
Here's some of Trigger! He was really good! Can't wait to exercise him more next week.
Then once the weather gets warmer on the weekends I can ride Camden (unfortunately I can't ride him during the week because there are no lights at the rescue *yet anyway*). So I can't ride him after work until February but I am gonna try to get some weekend work in once it warms up. IF IT EVER DOES! LOL.


----------



## cbar

@Zexious, Stampede is in mid-July. I took my Standardbred Tiger there a couple years ago...it was an interesting experience. More than anything I think Amber would benefit from all the sights & sounds. And it is always good to meet new people as I can be a bit of a hermit sometimes  It is unbelievable how pricey a personal trainer is, isn't it? I hope you see some positive changes. 

@PoptartShop, Trigger is a super cute horse! Glad you have another horse that you are able to ride. I probably haven't been on one of my horses since mid-November. Definitely missing it! Tonight I actually have riding lesson with Amber though, so that will be good. Then Sunday I trailer her there again for group dressage lesson. 


Oddly enough, I've always loved baking. When I have time I bake my own breads & buns from scratch. And we normally always have muffins and cookies around. I don't mind cooking, but I tend to enjoy cooking things like soups (I could eat soup every day), or using my slow cooker to make pulled chicken or something.


----------



## Zexious

@cbar - Exposure for horses is always a good thing, I think. Plus, being able to say you did it is cool, too!
To me, baking and cooking fall under the same category, but I feel like most other people see them as fundamentally different. I often meet people that like (and/or are good) at one, but not the other. 
@PoptartShop - What a cute guy! Enjoy your bareback riding! <3! 
@JCnGrace - I'll definitely have to give that a go! (Or none-too-subtly pass it off to Boyfriend...  ). 
Sounds like you've had a productive day already! Is driving the tractor difficult?
@TuyaGirl - Panda Express is a Chinese fast casual restaurant. It's nothing to write home about, but it's definitely the highest calorie content meal I've had of the new year. They make an ok Honey Walnut Shrimp! 
I'll have to check out the new band!

I confess that I'm probably going to spend my afternoon shopping... again x.x There are still a few things I 'feel' like I'm missing (a new Burberry perfume? Yes please). 
This is also the first day of the year that I'm getting prettied up <3! I love the excuse to get all dolled up but, when you work from home and the bulk of the time you spend away from the house is either at the gym or the library, it would just be a waste of product xD


----------



## JCnGrace

@PoptartShop, Trigger looks like he's keeping all snug and comfy in this cold weather.


Have you gotten into your new home yet?

@cbar, I've always thought going to the Stampede would be a fun thing to do and what a good experience for Amber! I used to ride JC in parades and the only thing I did for the first one was put him next to a horse that had already been in one before. Kinda hard to prepare them when you don't have marching bands, vehicles with sirens, clowns and the like at home to desensitize. 

@Zexious, I feel the same way about wearing makeup, the horses could care less if I have any on or not so I'm not going to the trouble of putting it in when the only place I'm going that day is the barn.


----------



## PoptartShop

@cbar awww, good luck at the lesson tonight. That will be fun! I'm sure you are dying to ride. It's so tough nowadays with this darn weather. :sad: I also like to bake. Cooking? Not so much. Baking? Yes! Plus, I like to lick the batter. :lol:
@Zexious thank you!  Shopping sounds like fun! I'm jelly! & getting dolled up will be fun too. I know, I rarely get dolled up myself! I like to be comfortable. :lol:
@JCnGrace not yet, it will start being built within a few weeks though, should be ready in mid-to-end March!!!  I have to start packing soon LOL. & yeah we didn't even take their blankets off, we just hopped on!

I confess, it's just so cold...like, 10 degrees...I went out to the bank for work then I ended up stopping at the gas station to fill up, OMG worst few minutes of my life!!! I was so miserable standing out there! LOL. :rofl: Ack! Can winter be over?


----------



## cbar

Yes, I am with you @PoptartShop - I prefer baking to cooking as well. I think it is b/c I enjoy eating the baking, plus I like drinking wine while I bake. I honestly think I enjoy doing almost anything where I can drink wine at the same time. LOL. 

@JCnGrace, I was wondering how I would even begin prepping Amber to be able to handle a parade. I'm not sure I will actually sign up to ride her in the parade, but we'll see. She is still so green, but July is a long way away. Stampede is a great time...you should totally come up for it one year  

@Zexious, I also like to find excuses/reasons to get dolled up. I work from home most of the time too, so I usually feel like such a bum. I don't often stay in my jammies all day, but it's not a far cry from jammies to yoga pants. LOL. It's nice to get out and feel good about yourself. Have fun shopping!!!


----------



## JCnGrace

@Zexious I forgot to answer your question about the tractor. Yesterday I was just a passenger but they're not hard to drive. Takes practice on the controls for the bucket though, not that it's hard you just have to remember which way to pull, push, go left or go right. LOL

@PoptartShop, WOW not only a new to you but brand spanking new place. COOL!

@cbar, I have all kinds of things I'd like to do when I no longer have a herd of horses, cats and a dog that need tending to every day. The only problem with that thinking is I never intend to be without them unless it gets to point that I can't take care of them. If I'm physically unable to care for animals I'll probably not be physically able to do those things I think about now. LOL


----------



## Caledonian

@*PoptartShop* - I used to love snow days when we got the day off school. Unfortunately, they didn’t happen very often. My work expects us to come in and will only send us home if things get really bad. It means we’re left struggling to get back. 
Trigger’s a bonny horse (Camden as well!).

@*cbar* – Good to here your cat may’ve found a home. As much as I like cats I couldn’t cope with kittens. 

I agree about baking. If I’m going to enjoy cooking then I’d choose it every time. 

I’d love to go to the Calgary Stampede, but I’ll probably have to win the lottery first. Plenty of pictures, please.

@*Zexious* – When it comes to cooking, I really wasn’t interested and so I put off learning no matter how much my Mum tried to get me involved. It was the need to survive that finally made me learn the basics. 
Sounds like the trainer is worth the money if your burning 1000 calories. I don’t have the focus to do that on my own. My exercise has to come with someone encouraging me or as part of a sport, otherwise I get bored. 

@*Captain Evil* – Good pictures, especially Nemo’s face, he looks so innocent. Frozen manure is far easier to lift. 

@*JCnGrace* – That’s horrific; as you say, there’s no excuse. 

@*carshon* – I’m more comfortable in cold weather but that’s extreme. I know I couldn’t cope with that.

Happy Friday everyone.
My only confession would be that I’m happy I survived my first few days back at work and I’m looking forward to the weekend, although I’ve no firm plans.


----------



## PoptartShop

@cbar SAME! It's so fun to just hangout at home, bake cookies/brownies & sip on some wine. & of course put some music on. Perfect!  I may do that exact thing this weekend. LOL.
@JCnGrace yes! I'm pretty excited  Can't wait to post pictures!
@Caledonian yeah, my boss RARELY ever closes the office. He knows I won't come in if the roads are bad though. But he always gives me crap for it. :icon_rolleyes: I know, I'm so glad it's the weekend even though I'll be doing absolutely nothing. :lol:

I confess, I'm really PMSing so I am having the munchies (I can't seem to get full!) aaaand I feel bloated at the same time...it's super annoying!!


----------



## Phantomrose

@cbar and @PoptartShop - Baking and wine sounds like a good idea. I enjoy baking chocolate chip cookies the most! Maybe some baking, followed by the finished product and hot chocolate or coffee with a shot of Baileys.  

I confess that I am already over this weather and looking forward to spring. It's too cold out, and with it getting dark earlier, it makes me just want to sleep earlier- right when I get home from work or the barn. I usually come home at around 4:30/5pm and just want to crawl under the covers with my cat and sleep, even though it would mess with my whole sleeping schedule. I have to force myself to stay awake until the actual time that I need to go to bed. I did slip up a bit during this week, however.


----------



## JCnGrace

The horses seem to be dealing with the cold much better than I am. They're loving it and I'm ready for it to be 80 degrees. LOL The dog keeps forgetting it's so cold out so wants to run in and out constantly which would be ok if I could just open the door and let him out but I have to take him out and put him on his chain and then go get him again when he wants back in. The kittens are funny in this cold. They walk out of the barn and rocks stick to their feet so they shake each foot with each step. Lawrence is particularly theatrical about it.


----------



## JCnGrace

Do my daily once over on the horses this afternoon and noticed Gamble's sheath was a little swollen. Remove glove, stick a finger up there and feel loads of gunk. No wonder he was swollen. Picked out what I could but a good cleaning will have to wait for the warm up we're supposed to get mid week. 


Forgot to tell you guys about my find a few days ago. Was rooting around in my desk looking for a phone number and come across the money envelope, with the money still in it, mom had given me Christmas 2016. Now I have 2 years worth to spend. I like finding forgotten money!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I confess today has been a bit of an adventure! I found a beautiful orphan wallaby in the bushes at the barn so I picked him up and took him home until the wild life carer could pick him up he was the cutest thing! We named him Liam. Roy is up to trotting on the lunge and I can’t believe how well he is doing! He’s even stretching!


----------



## Caledonian

@JCnGrace - that's a nice surprise; i could be doing with a few of those.

My laptop packed up yesterday and i had to make a run to my local IT superstore in the afternoon to get another. The salesman was rubbing his hands in glee and tried to push all of the extras to get the price up. I had hoped that my laptop would've lasted more than a couple of years but it had had a number of problems so I should've seen it coming. 

Anyway, I didn't plan to go riding this afternoon but we decided to ride bareback on my friend's Highland. The ground is frozen and uneven so we couldn't do anything fancy but we still had a laugh. There's nothing like the heat from a hairy Highland to beat the cold.


----------



## JCnGrace

@Rainaisabelle, HOW LUCKY ARE YOU? I've always wanted a wallaby in the worst kind of way. Too cute!!! I want, I want, I want! Grabby hands! I'll send you my Christmas money - both years worth! LOL


Glad Roy is doing better. 

@Caledonian, sorry your laptop took a crap. I hate when that happens and you lose all your stuff, seems like they can never get it all back. At least you had some pony time to help you get over it.


----------



## Change

I haven't been on in a week and although I read through everything I'm not even going to try to remember all that's been going on with everyone. I love you all - but if I miss you in replies it's just Old-Timer's disease kicking in! ;-)
@JCnGrace - that's just awful. I generally don't like people, but still can't imagine what must be wrong in someone's head to do something like that! Same with @TuyaGirl's family member. Yikes!

Work was absolutely insane this week and I had to go in every day... that was hard after a full month of working from home. I had to go in because my 'partner' is leaving the company and we had to transition all of her work to me. I'm going to be VERY BUSY for the next month, at least. We have a new girl coming in Tuesday afternoon for an interview - keep your fingers crossed for me that she's a fit! 

I got new tires for my F350. Just 2 - and the bill was over $800!! Ouch! And yesterday it was a balmy 34F, so Son and I got out to address the 3+ weeks of manure. He drove the big tractor and I filled the bucket - 5 times!! That's a lot of poop!

Rapper has been sold - and to someone here on HF, but I won't say who until that person announces the buy. Y'all will just have to wait and wonder.


----------



## 6gun Kid

Just popping in to prove I am still alive. @JCnGrace, I worked in corrections for 7 years and my family is full of outlaws, so nothing surprises me.


----------



## SwissMiss

@Rainaisabelle, that lil' wallaby is still all legs 
@Change, yay for Rapper finding a good home :biggrin: At least you don't have to agonize over the fact that you don't _really_ have space for 3! And $800 for 2 tires??? mg:


----------



## SwissMiss

@*Rainaisabelle* , that lil' wallaby is still all legs 
@*Change* , yay for Rapper finding a good home :biggrin: At least you don't have to agonize over the fact that you don't _really_ have space for 3! And $800 for 2 tires??? mg:

Oh, and I was in a baking mood as well: A regular, hard crust bread, a Swiss sunday bread and a Three Kings cake... An who will eat most of it???? Sigh


Edit: looks like the double-post monster made it to 2018 as well


----------



## JCnGrace

@Change, a double work load does not sound fun. I often wonder how you do all the things you accomplish the way it is. Big admiration from me!


I have a feeling I know who bought Rapper but I'll keep my thoughts to myself. Don't count on that happening very often. LOL


@6gunKid, in my immediate family we've been very fortunate that there hasn't been anyone with troubles considering how many of us there are. Knock on wood. My aunt's family though is a whole other story although up until now it's been mainly drugs, alcohol, and one daughter who's anorexic. I don't know if it's because her husband was a career military man and they drug those kids all over the world or what because neither of them were big drinkers or anything else that I know of. You'd think since he was in a position to always keep his family with him that it was better than him leaving them on their own for long periods of time when he was sent overseas. They always seemed like a happy family when they were home.

@SwissMiss, sounds good, I'd help you eat it if I was close enough.




The bull riding series is started up off of winter break this weekend so I was happy to get my fix. We got lucky when what we thought was a busted hydrant turned out to just needing an adjustment to quit leaking. And we won 4 bucks off of the 10 Powerball tickets we spent $20 on to purchase. LOL That's all my news for the day.


----------



## TuyaGirl

Hi everyone!! Hope you all had a great weekend and stay warm. Things are ugly in many places - and me struggling with 6degrees celsius....
@Zexious yeah, I wear make up just to go to the barn. Just because feels good 
@PoptartShop What a cute horse!! Love his kind expression  You might hurt but it's a great feeling coming from riding!
@JCnGrace I never find money! Lucky you! And I would have fun looking at kittens trying to get rid of little stones, they're so funny!
@Change good Rapper was sold! And I have my guess too! Good luck at work during this busy period 
@Caledonian oh, bummer about the laptop. And yay for having fun with riding
@Rainaisabelle Aww such a cute baby! We don't have any of those around here. And that's great about Roy 

Weekend was very cold (for my patterns), so I only went to barn Sunday morning and for a quick chat with BO and his son. Tuya stayed in, all cosy eating her hay and that was it. I cannot afford to get sick and skip work. Especially since my working schedule has been (again) reduced in one hour. This company is going down the drain and I have to leave before that. Hope this is the year I get rid of this...

Back to work now, have a nice Monday everyone!!
And yeah, I too am sure I forgot someone...


----------



## PoptartShop

@TuyaGirl I don't blame you, getting sick would not be fun. :sad: Ugh, that's horrible about your job. I hope you get out of there soon. It's a new year so hopefully more people are hiring.
I am also still looking for a new job. :sad: It's very difficult. I have a darn degree in Legal Studies yet I've been having such a hard time getting a job in my FIELD! Sigh. Hopefully something happens for the both of us soon. I can't stand my current job. LOL
@Change crossing my fingers the new girl will workout! :smile: I'm sure it is hard to go back to work like that after working from home for awhile. Ugh! Definitely a change! Tires are so expensive but worth it, it's good you got them!
@6gun Kid thanks for popping in!! Hello!
@Rainaisabelle OMG how cute!!! I want one! LOL. That is so adorable.  So sweet of you to rescue him too, I'm sure you were sad when they picked him up. How adorable! I'm glad Roy is doing much better too. Yay!
@JCnGrace that's so funny, as we can't stand this weather! :lol: They love playing in it. Makes them so hyper! OMG you found money????? I'm so jealous! That stuff never happens to me. I'm lucky if I find an old quarter. :rofl:
@SwissMiss that sounds delish!
@Caledonian riding bareback in the winter is the best. :lol: No reason to spend time putting a saddle on, just hop on! Yes! & aw, a new laptop is nice though. I may have to replace mine soon, it's been acting up as well. :icon_rolleyes: Ugh.

I confess, I did end up drinking wine & baking choc. chip cookies this weekend. They came out really good. Mmm!  So good.
At work, & our SERVER is down! Until noon when the IT guy gets here...so, it's safe to say I can't really do much. LOL. :lol: Can't access any files or anything. Easy Monday...?
It's gonna be sleeting/hailing around 1pm...so I hope I can get out early, I do NOT like driving in that stuff. It's supposed to get bad. :icon_rolleyes: We will see though. Blah.


----------



## Tazzie

@carshon, I'm also ready for the end of this cold! UGH!
@Phantomrose, thank you! I quite like it! And yeah, the snow made for some good pictures  glad your lesson went well!
@Zexious, you're welcome! YAY for cooking yourself too! So proud of you! I'm not a great cook, so my husband does a lot. He's a lot more experimental than I am :lol: but I can bake! And goodness on the trainer fees! I imagine you'll look amazing though! (not that you don't already)
@Captain Evil, awesome pictures as always! LOVE Nemo!
@JCnGrace, because Nick didn't have his phone :lol: that and kids wanted to ride with DADDY. I did make a few passes though :wink: and omg about your relative!! How scary!!

But congrats on the new furniture AND being able to start lifting weight!! And mmmm to your fried chicken! Yay for being productive!

Izzie is loving this weather too! She is SUPER fluffy! And poor Gamble! Hopefully you can get him cleaned up this week!
@cbar, yay about the stampede! So awesome!! Good luck if you choose to ride her in the parade! I'm toying with the idea of riding Izzie in the parade in September for our fair, but @evilamc would have to bring her babies down to join. They are solid parade horses, and Izzie knows them :lol: yay on finding the kitty a new home too!! Love the pictures 
@Mulefeather, ugh! How annoying! People are so rude!! And yay about riding lessons for your niece! If you're ever in this area, I know a grey pony that loves attention :wink:
@TuyaGirl, we sure did! I LOVED it! White Christmases are the best! Awww, glad Tuya was nice and cozy this weekend! 
@PoptartShop, yay for riding! Trigger looks so happy! Hopefully you can ride Camden SOON! I do expect plenty of pictures when your house is being built :lol: yum to wine and cookies! Joy about work. I had to drive in during the sleet. I contemplated going back home, ugh.
@Rainaisabelle, that Wallaby!! CUTE!! And yay for Roy!!
@Change, ohhh, DYING to see who bought him! He was super awesome! And yikes about tires!

I had a busy weekend!

Saturday we cleaned house! Felt SO good! Got a lot of stuff reorganized and moved around. Did A TON of laundry too, whew!

Sunday did the rest of the laundry, and then went to ride. Ugh. Her saddle is driving me up the wall. It's REFUSING to stay put. We already use the shoulder relief girth. I've tried shimmable pads. And I've ridden with two different nonslip pads. NOTHING is keeping it off her shoulders anymore. I very nearly ate dirt when she did a rear/buck/bolt thing. I hopped off and lunged her. Her body is moving ok (stiffish, which is expected as she reverts to being stiff with bending quickly), and she was feeling rather sorry for herself. Had her head low and tracking up with nothing telling her to. I'm hoping it's just the saddle, but also ordered a wider bit as the new one looks a bit too small. Planning to lunge/ground drive her for a bit, and possible bareback it if I feel she's ok. Saddle fitter was already scheduled for the end of the month, so I'll mostly just be working on fitness.

But here's a semi cute picture of her with her new pad :lol: there is a nonslip pad underneath that, and you can see how far up the saddle has ridden. It wasn't perfectly flocked back in July when I had a different fitter out in the pinch, so I know that is part of our issue. He couldn't keep it off her shoulders without a nonslip pad, but with one it was fine. I'm guessing she probably lost a bit of muscle tone, the wool compressed a bit, and that it wasn't fit well.

At least my fitter has a booth at Equine Affaire, and she could probably fix up my saddle before our demos...


----------



## PoptartShop

@Tazzie yay for getting laundry & cleaning done! Sigh about the saddle slipping problem! :sad: Her new pad is really cute though, love her in blue. Definitely her color. So pretty!
I hope you get it all sorted out before the demos too. It's definitely a plus that your fitter has a booth. Fingers crossed.
Lunging & some bareback work sounds good though in the meantime. I am all for it! 

I confess, it hasn't really started sleeting yet, so I will definitely be at work for the last hour & a half. :lol: It's really slow here though, so I'm kinda just organizing my desk & catching up on some things. 
The time is just dragging. :icon_rolleyes: Going to my parent's for dinner after work, I can't wait to have some good homemade food. Mmmm!


----------



## JCnGrace

@TuyaGirl, hope your job lasts long enough that you find another before they either cut your hours too much or close the doors. Are jobs hard to come by in Portugal? 

@PoptartShop, YUM chocolate chip cookies! Did your boss hire an office manager while you were gone?

@Tazzie, glad to hear you got to enjoy a few trips down the hill. I thought maybe you just got video taking duty and didn't get to sled. Just to show you that I shouldn't bother thinking at all I was figuring you were the one that ended up buying Rapper for Nick. LOL About Izzie and your saddle problem...could be that she just has the type of build that her girth just naturally wants to sit right behind her front legs. I always had that problem with JC too. No matter how far back I placed the saddle it didn't take long for it to be up on his shoulders even though he had good withers. Never got a sore back though so I eventually quit worrying about it and would look for a hill to climb when it started getting too far forward. Are you allowed to show with a breeching or crupper attached to your saddle? Since you don't have the option of hills in an arena and if her saddle isn't making her sore you might look into it.


----------



## Phantomrose

@Tazzie - That pad is nice, and the blue looks gorgeous against her colour. I hope the saddle problem will get sorted for you. Crossing my fingers!

@PoptartShop - When my brother and I went into work earlier today, the manager saw us and told us to go back home because they didn't need us. Checked my phone and realized they were calling just as we were walking into work. It didn't really do much of anything today though, no snow and just rain. I am guessing they were really slow and just needed to cut people.

I confess that I am excited about Wednesday, mainly because it's going to be around 30F out! I am also looking forward to my lesson on Wednesday, and spending time with Jet. I am going to head to the barn tomorrow to pick up his saddle to adjust the gullet on it. At first, we thought that the gullet we put in was fine, but after my trainer spoke with a saddle fitter that she is getting sponsored by, she found that there should be a space of at least 4 fingers between the saddle and the withers. There was about 5-6 fingers of space on Jet's wintec (with pads), so going to switch from the green plate to the black one I think, and then we should be good.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@PoptartShop I never worked in my area as well :-( I have a degree in management oriented to state institutions. I hope we both find some better jobs really soon. I am getting desperate! Plus when applying they ask for 20 years old with 10 of experience, lol! And I am almost 40... Can I have a glass of your wine? 
@JCnGrace yes it's hard to find jobs in here. Very low wages plus what I mentioned above. I have a little hope that better times will come. But I was never too much of a positive state of mind person, so it's not being easy sometimes. Thank you very much!
@Tazzie hello back! Can you believe I was anxious to hear from you and find out if you had bought Rapper for Nick? Lol! Well apparently not, my guess failed  And pictures of Izzie are never some kind of cute but ALWAYS cute  Definately she looks great in blue (hence your costume). I am sorry that you are still battling saddle fit. Does she complain about it? Luckily Tuya never complained about her saddle, because if she did, with her proeminent back bones, poor topline and high withers, I would be in deep trouble because there are no saddle fitters around. I always pad her underneath as well.
Looks like Miss Izzie was feeling good during the ride  Ah, the cold! Lol - I mean I hope it was not pain 
@Phantomrose Hope you have a great lesson Wednesday. Enjoy Jet 

Rain, rain and more rain. It's what's going on around here. Winter finally hit us 'hard'. I will stay inside the office for lunch 

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## Tazzie

@PoptartShop, I was happy to get it all done. Felt GOOD. I do love the pad, and yeah, the saddle will drive me bonkers. Dang horse! I am glad she has a booth too in case we need a tune up!

Hopefully you had a good dinner and made it home safe!
@JCnGrace, I did enjoy some passes! I just like to record the kiddos a lot :lol: the first day I made very few passes since we only had two sleds and Kaleb wanted to go alone. Second day I got more sledding time  haha, nope on Rapper! I wish, but we aren't in a position to take another one on yet! I am curious who bought the handsome boy though! And I wish. I know it's not legal for Dressage. I don't know about the rail classes though :/ it's usually fine when it's fitted correctly. But it hasn't been fitted correctly since... well, I guess since I bought it. She adjusted it and forgot to reflock it when she shipped it back after Regionals. Another guy reflocked it, but he didn't do a good job with it. So I have some faith she can get it stable again. She's one frustrating pony!
@Phantomrose, royal blue is my favorite  and thank you! I really hope so! Good luck with your lesson and your own saddle fitting!
@TuyaGirl, haha! I wish it was us! Trust me lol and thank you! I do love her in blue  and she complains A LOT about it. I nearly didn't stay on when she threatened a rear, switched to a buck, then bolted. Thank god she knows "WHOA" VERY well! We liken her to the princess and the pea :lol: and yuck to rain, but you all might need it? Stay dry and warm!!

I got nothing haha! Been working out in attempt to be fitter and better able to keep up with Izzie. Challenge will be to keep going with it when I pick back up riding more than once or twice a week!


----------



## PoptartShop

@JCnGrace yes, she started while I was on vacation. She's okay, she's nice at least but doesn't know too much. She will soon learn that this place is a hell hole. LOL. :lol:
@Tazzie yes! I left their house in time for it to start icing up. This morning I'm glad I didn't slip & fall, my office parking lot is literally a big sheet of ice. :O
Aw, I know right?? I miss riding too!! I am riding tonight but I think after tomorrow it'll be raining the rest of the week so. :icon_rolleyes: Sigh!
@TuyaGirl yes! LOL you need a glass! Ugh, I hear you. Like, the places I apply for need experience & how do I get the experience if I can't get the job to GET the experience? It's a never-ending cycle..like I have a DEGREE why can't I just get the job? Ugh. 

I confess, I am riding tonight & I can't wait.  Gonna ride in the bareback pad again. Gotta enjoy this 30-40 degree weather while it lasts, because it's been like 10 degrees lately. :icon_rolleyes: I can't wait...it's really my stress reliever.
Gonna ride my friend's horse Trigger again. Yay!


----------



## cbar

Well, it was a fairly busy weekend. Our weather was better so I actually got to ride 3 days in a row which is unheard of! Friday night I took Amber to lesson - she was very good considering she'd been off for over a month. Saturday I opted to take Tiger for a ride down the road while b/f and some friends went snowmobiling. And Sunday Amber & I had group dressage lesson. It was a little frustrating as it was a lot of 10m circles which is very difficult for a green horse. She tries hard though  

@PoptartShop, I wish I'd had the chance to have some wine and do some baking this weekend. Glad you got some low key time in for yourself. And glad you get to go riding tonight too. I was curious if you have had the chance to talk to the lady about Camden?

@Tazzie, that royal blue looks so nice on Izzie. I hope you figure out your saddle woes - what a PITA. I know how frustrating it is dealing with those issues. (I too thought perhaps you had bought Rapper). Now I'm really curious who ended up with the cutie. 


I read everyone's posts and I swear I had some comments to make, but I seem to be drawing a blank right now. I was working in the city yesterday and I'm supposed to go back tomorrow, but really don't want to. My team is going out for lunch...but I honestly can't afford it. I'm trying to come up with a way to weasel my way out of that one. I'm really hoping it snows a lot today/tonight and the roads can be my excuse. Anyone else have any ideas?? LOL..I feel like a bad kid trying to find a way to skip school. Adulting sucks.


----------



## Mulefeather

@cbar - Ugh, been there and done that :/. This is why it's good to have animals, you can always use them as an excuse  
@Tazzie - Royal blue really is Izzie's color! She looks like a princess horse whenever you have her all decked out. And you mentioning her re: my niece brought up one of my first horsey memories, the first horse I ever really fell in love with was an old flea-bitten gray Anglo-Arab that belonged to a man my dad knew. We used to buy straw from him when I was a kid, and I used to BEG my dad to ride along so I could see the horses  
@PoptartShop - Enjoy your ride! Did you decide if you are going to adopt Camden or is that still in the works? 


This was a boring weekend other than Saturday, I went with my girlfriend from work to drop her son off in Virginia at a video game convention. We dropped in to see my parents afterwards, it was SO COLD though! Every time I would drop the heat down in the car I felt like all the warmth would just get sucked right back out again. 

I bought myself a ticket to the EQUUS Film Festival in Baltimore, so I'll be doing that next weekend  It's a 6-hour block where you get to see all the new documentaries and horse films that were at the first Equus Film Festival in New York City. 

I'm making plans to go to my driving club's annual Groundwork clinic and see if my skills have improved at all since last time  I like the lady who runs it, she did some of my very first driving lessons.


----------



## PoptartShop

@cbar I don't blame you for wanting to skip out on that. Especially since you need to save money. If I was in your shoes, I'd say something like 'I need to save my money' or, 'my horse has a farrier appt.' or something like that...I second the animals are a good excuse part LOL. Adulting really does suck. Ugh.
@Mulefeather I have yet to talk to the lady at the rescue about it, sadly. Last time I went there she was busy with a new rescue, but I hope once I get back over there we can talk about it.  It's been a month since I've gotten over there.
She doesn't have an indoor/any lights outside so I can't ride after work until it gets lighter earlier, only weekends (my friend's place has lights so I ride there when I can) but every weekend it's been either snowing or like deathly cold so I haven't been there. :sad: I miss him but she said all the horses are enjoying their little winter vaca. :lol:
I HOPE I can see him Sunday, because it's supposed to be at least 30 degrees. Fingers crossed! <3 I at least wanna groom him! I miss him!

I confess, this day is going by really slow...of course the day I am anxiously wanting to RIDE!!! LOL. 
Who else job hunts WHILE at work? :lol:


----------



## Caledonian

yes, I've hunted for jobs while at work, although not for a long time. It all depends on how things are going


----------



## Caledonian

@PoptartShop - you made me laugh with your comment 'just hop on' when i was riding bareback. Even with a leg-up I was far short of graceful. It was more like a scramble.

@TuyaGirl and @PoptartShop - I hope you both find work you enjoy. It's hard to find jobs here as well and they put so many conditions on them that very few people can apply. It means the bosses don't have to look through so many CVs. 

I've was lucky with my job as I work in my subject (history) and in a good location; however, I only managed to get it because I was in the right place at the right time. Our boss changes every few years and at the moment ... well, you can imagine what my current one is like! Due to that, it can be a difficult place to work. My work partner is leaving next week and I've been given most of her work yet I know that we need at least another three people to get through everything.

@Phantomrose - I hope you get your saddle fixed, I had a hard time getting ones to fit my mare and gelding because of their shape. I was told that anything less than three fingers and the saddle was too wide and low and vice versa. 

@Tazzie - I do love blue and it looks really good. I once matched everything in white on my dark bay. I didn't make that mistake again. 

I confess that I'm happy to be at home in the warmth and away from work. It's Wednesday tomorrow, nearly the weekend.


----------



## Mulefeather

@PoptartShop - I hunt for freelance gigs on my breaks at work, if that counts  Not planning to shelve the 9-5 anytime soon, not with how expensive healthcare is.


----------



## Phantomrose

@Caledonian - Crossing my fingers that the gullet change will be a bit of an improvement! When I first bought the saddle, it was sitting to low on his withers. Changed the gullet out, then me and another person thought it was good until my trainer consulted with a saddle fitter and found out about the finger rule. Then it was spaced too much! Brought my saddle home and changed the gullet size. I'm going to the barn tomorrow and see how it fits Jet.  
@cbar - I agree about using the animals as an excuse  After all, the care of the animals comes first. I would go with the Vet or Farrier appointment excuse if you can. 
@PoptartShop and @TuyaGirl - Good luck you two on finding jobs you want! The job market can be a jungle out there. You're either under qualified, or overqualified for stuff. I'll cross my fingers for you two 
@Mulefeather - The EQUUS Film Festival sounds like an exciting and fun trip! I'm always interested in new horse films or documentaries to watch. I hope you enjoy your time there! The video game convention sounds pretty fun as well! I remember going to PAX East a while back, and to Eurogamer in England one year with my husband. They are fun places to go to!

Today, after I got out of work, I went to the barn to get my saddle, a gullet plate, and to see Jet. Jet was too busy eating his dinner to notice me at first, and then when he finally did notice me, he stuck his nose out, blowing and chewing his hay. I went into his stall to get him a hug, kiss, and pets before leaving. Seeing his adorable little face always puts a smile on mine! Took the saddle home, changed the gullet out, and decided to spruce it up and clean it. Good thing about Wintecs is I can use a simple cloth with soap and water. Now it looks almost good as new! I'm also going to make it a goal to bring my bridle and saddle home every Wednesday to give it a good thorough cleaning and buff up. I'm excited about taking my lesson with my pony tomorrow, and beyond excited about the weather. No more burny face in the cold!


----------



## cbar

@Phantomrose, I hope your saddle works out for your boy. I wish I could be motivated enough to clean my tack on a regular basis...sadly I am lazy when it comes to stuff like that. 

I normally do use the animals as excuses - and not really excuses as my dogs do require to be fed and let outside. But i hate using the same reason to get out of stuff, so I decided to be honest and sent an embarrassing email to the lady organizing the lunch - just told her that right now I just couldn't afford it. Anyway, turns out the stupid lunch is cancelled anyway since some team members are sick. Go figure. 


I have also looked for jobs when I'm at work. On the sly of course. I'm not currently looking for a job, but I like to see what's out there just in case. 

Well, our weather changed again and it went down to -30 celsius again today. Went out after work to blanket the horses since the wind is atrocious...I feel bad as their hay just kind of blew across the field


----------



## JCnGrace

@*PoptartShop*, Back when I still working we didn't have computers that connected us to the outside world so other than looking at in house job postings, it wasn't really possible. Well I guess I could have taken a newspaper to work with me but I wouldn't have had time to go through the want ads. LOL I probably couldn't even get a job these days since I'm so behind the times, no idea how to even make up a resume. Hearing what you all have to put up with your jobs I don't want to anyway even though sometimes I think I ought to look for a simple little part time job just to get out and about in the world.

@*cbar*, glad that worked out for you. You shouldn't be embarrassed about not having the extra money, after all what you do spend your extra money on (horses) is way better than any old lunch.


Are you all ready to bust a gut? Hubby has beans! Yes precisely the kind of beans us horse people, especially gelding owners, know about. He's been having problems urinating so went and got scoped today, has to go back the 23rd to get them removed. He won't let me near him even though I'm an old hand at bean retrieval. LOL What next?


----------



## TuyaGirl

@cbar I was precisely going to say there is no shame in telling that you are tight on money. I got used to it with time. At first I was kind of embarassed, now it's like what the heck 
I hope the temperatures rise around there. The wind always makes all worst. I know what I am saying, barn located on top of cliff in front of the sea. Sometimes a flake of hay gets to destiny less than half...
@Mulefeather wow, a film festival dedicated to equines? I would LOVE to go!! And yes, you should participate in that driving clinic, since it's what you love most doing. And I ask pictures in advance 
@PoptartShop I do that job search all the time, since I really need another job. Hope the ride went well 
@Phantomrose I hope that with the new adjustement the saddle fits perfectly on Jet. If you want I can take you my tack for you to clean, I confess sometimes I am a bit lazy in that department 
@JCnGrace ouch!! That has got to hurt!! A friend of mine had one and took it off himself with a scissors. It looked like a coffee grain. Yuck!!

This week is being eternal, after two shorter ones. I am not in the best mood today... Can I just go to the barn??? :-( Even with all the mud and cold I miss it.

Have a nice day everyone!


----------



## PoptartShop

@cbar glad that worked out in the end! Nothing wrong with being honest & you shouldn't have felt embarrassed! I understand though. Sometimes my coworkers are like 'you don't have $10 this week?' like no...not to spend on nonsense. I bring lunch every day for the most part anymore because little 5, 10 dollar lunches do add up!
@JCnGrace oh gosh, I'm sorry to hear that! Gosh! That's gotta be uncomfortable as ever. :O Glad he got checked out though. That can't be fun! OUCH! :O
@TuyaGirl awww, you do need some barn/Tuya girl time. :sad: It's the only thing that can brighten our moods, I swear. & seriously it's so hard to be back at a 5-day workweek after having smaller ones! Sigh...at least we only have 2 days left though right? LOL

I confess, yet again my thighs are burning from riding in the bareback pad! LOL it's a good burn though. Going to ride again tonight, since the rest of the week looks like rain. :icon_rolleyes: Ugh. It's the most I've ridden in weeks so I need to enjoy it. Good ride though!

I also confess, I have a lot of billing to do at work soooo I probably won't be on here much today!


----------



## GMA100

Hi guys! I'm still alive, I promise! I know I've been missing for a while, but I'm back to stay hopefully! I'll try to catch up with everything soon! I've been reaaaalllllllyyyy busy lately and I went through some really rough things, but I think (and hope!!) I'm back on track! 

A lot has changed in the (almost) month I've been missing and I hope to catch ya'll up on all my crazy drama filled life!


----------



## carshon

I confess I am really really tired of the place where I work as well. BUT I work from home in a rural community so my job is pretty good. My clients and the people at my company are on my last nerve today - but tomorrow will be better I know!


----------



## PoptartShop

@GMA100 nice to see you pop in!  Glad you are getting back on track, sorry to hear you've been going through some things! :sad: *hugs!*
Can't wait to hear all about it!
@carshon working from home would be nice. I'm jealous. Yes, tomorrow has to be better right?? I tell myself that every day! LOL, most of the time it doesn't happen though. :icon_rolleyes:

I confess, I just spoke to the lady at the rescue. Looks like Saturday I'll FINALLLLLLLLLLY be seeing/riding Camden! <3 Since the weather is gonna be nice! Yay.  Miss him so much. It's nice riding my friend's horse Trigger lately, but Camden...that's my boy (hopefully will be one day). 
She said he's probably gonna be full of energy since he's been off for a month. LOL, I can't wait! :smile:
So, that made my day.  Now, back to work for the next hour & a half. Ugh!


----------



## cbar

I hope the weather stays good for you @PoptartShop so you have a good ride Saturday! 


Welcome back @GMA100 - glad to see you post and hope everything is going good for you. How is the foster baby doing? 

@TuyaGirl & @PoptartShop, I always figure honesty is the best policy. I just didn't want to have to air my financial woes to a co-worker. To this co-worker in particular as I think she is a cow. But what is that saying...'all's well that ends well'...


Well, I confess that work as been making me angry today too. I, too work from home most the time and have a pretty cushy job. But I still figure i should complain once in awhile. I've been eating popcorn all day...and my teeth feel like they are wearing sweaters. I love Angie's Kettle Corn though.....


----------



## GMA100

Sounds painful for you’re hubby, @JCnGrace! 

Sounds like a lot of us are tired of our jobs! We’re going to be selling the cows in a month or two and I’m wondering if I’ll be able to wait till then! 

Post pictures of Camden @PoptartShop! 

Ok, I know I didn’t get everyone, but my day has been very full! 

Here we go with the last month.......about the time I left here, I got an email from the lady that bought Asher. He’s doing amazing, but what with the stress with a new baby in the house and all, I NEEDED some horse therapy and well...that really kinda set me off into some mild depression. Then, I realized how bonded I was getting to our little angel, and I tried "cutting back" on my love and trying to not get to attached, because, ya' know, it’s hard getting attached to something that will go home in about 6-9months! Well, that didn’t work. At. All. Then I just gave in. I decided to love Angel unconditionally until he went home and then I’d deal with it then! That was a good choice and I felt so much better after that! 

Then we get the call. “Can y’all take his 18 month old sister?" So, we spent two weeks getting ready for her and she came last Thursday at midnight. She’s 20 months actually and we got 18-2T clothing. It doesn’t fit! She wears 3 and 4T! Yep! She’s a chunky monkey. 

So, we’ve been busy with her! She knows no English although she is learning, and she is going through what most almost two year olds would be if they were taken away from what’s familiar. She throws fits, she gets physical, she screams louder than anything I’ve ever heard and we’ll all have to have hearing aids in a few years if she’s keeps this up! LOL. I have hated coffee, but after helping with this girl I’m drinking 3 cups a day!!!!!!!! 

Baby cake is doing Amazing. He can almost hold his head up, hes smiling on a daily basis, and eye doc says he can see, although we don’t know to what extent. He went to the audiologist today and he can hear out of one ear, so that’s all good news! 

And sorry if there’s any spelling errors, I’m on my iPad and autocorrect is bad on this thing LOL


----------



## Phantomrose

@cbar - Thanks cbar! Tried the saddle today with my trainer and she told me it was still sitting a bit high. So I brought it back home with the next size gullet plate. There was a medium that I installed last night in there. Now, I have a medium wide in there. This should hopefully be the perfect fit! 
@JCnGrace - Oh my goodness that is pretty funny! I didn’t even know human guys can get beans! I thought it was just a Gelding thing! I hope your husband feels better!
@TuyaGirl - Sure give me your tack and I’ll clean it! I rather like cleaning tack and seeing how nice it looks after lol! I hope you feel better as the week goes on. Going to the barn deft helps with perking up my mood.
@PoptartShop - Feel the burn! And also congrats on being able to see and ride Camden! Make sure to take pics! 
@carshon - Always look up to the next day 
@GMA100 - Good to see you! It’s good to hear that Asher is doing amazing in his new home. Aww I agree about the attachment. It’s good that you gave him all the love you could until he went home. His sister sounds cute, especially the chunky monkey part. Chunky babies are cute! It sounds like you’re going to be a busy body with her until she settles a bit. Glad to hear the good news about Baby cake! Good about the smiling, and good to hear that he is doing well! Lol I understand about being on a tablet or mobile device. I’m on my iPhone and usually have to double check for spelling errors lol!

Had a pretty good lesson with my little guy today as well! He was being a little stubborn pony at first, but he did well with the exercises given to us. I am proud of the little bouts of progress he made with his trot today! He feels a lot more consistent and less rushy rushy. Even his walk is more mellow than from when I first brought him to the barn in December. It also feels like we are developing more in understanding each other. I can almost feel as if we are working as a team, whether during lesson time or our solo rides together. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JCnGrace

Forget about hubby having beans, he misheard. Guess I'm going to have to start going to dr appointments with him. LOL The docs PA called today to go over some stuff with him and I guess when he started in on having beans she was like "What? I've never heard of that before." She thinks it's very likely that the doc said "beam" as in laser beam and hubby heard bean. What he has is narrowing of the urethra, which is fairly common in older men, and they go in with a laser and enlarge it to normal size again. Good thing he didn't let me go digging for beans. LOL I'm sure it's not going to a pleasant thing to go through. He'll be out for the surgery and he'll only have to be there for a few hours but afterwards...well I imagine it will be very painful.

@GMA100, TWO little ones. I bet they keep you hopping! I think giving your heart to them is the right way to go even if it does make it more painful when they leave. Take comfort in the fact that no matter what may come in the future for them that at the very least they knew whole hearted love while they were with your family. It's sad that some kids never get that at all. I thought maybe the teenager ended up coming that was going to keep you from computer time. Welcome back!


----------



## GMA100

@Phantomrose, we still have him. lol Little Angel and baby cake are the same kid. I can't say names, so I guess it gets confusing! Chunky babies ARE cute unless they are throwing a full blown out fit and a small petite toddler looks SO much easier than a huge one! Lol

@JCnGrace, I am hopping busy! I think everyone in the house is. It's kinda nice to be back in school so I can have a break from chasing a toddler! I remember when we could clean out house up and it would still be clean 5 hours later. Now we pick it up and 5 minutes later there's toys everywhere. I have no idea why or how a kid can be SOO messy! Yes!! That's what everyone has said! "At least they know whole hearted love while they were with your family" And another thing is, 'I'm sad you have to go, but more glad that you came and we were able to love on you for a while'. Nope. We didn't get the teenager. We said we would take her, but then they found a more permanent placement for her as ours could only be for about a week. Good about your hubby I guess LOL



I confess I'm out of bed at 6 because my sister has been puking in my room and I have a phobia of puke....so...........


----------



## JaccBoen14

Sometimes I don't like when there are other people riding at my agistment at the same time as I am, or watch me.


----------



## PoptartShop

@cbar popcorn is so good. I had some last night before bed. :lol: Yum! @Phantomrose aw, I'm glad you had a good lesson.  Yay!
@JCnGrace oh thank goodness! But either way it sounds painful. :sad: Wishing him a speedy recovery...and glad you didn't go searching for beans...lol!
@GMA100 I will definitely post pictures.  I can't wait for Saturday to get here! <3 Awww, that is great Asher is doing well. You are a busy one! That is good though, it's best to keep busy. So great you guys are doing this.  
That is good he can hear out of one ear too, awww!!! Lovely news!

Last night's ride was good. But we just walked, bareback again! The footing was a bit messy from the mud/melting snow, but it was a nice relaxing ride.  Trigger was very calm & it was a nice little ride.
Just ready for Saturday so I can see mister Camden. :smile: He will probably be full of energy!

I confess, I woke up 1min before my alarm today, but it felt like I slept for 5mins. Ugh! Hate when that happens.


----------



## JCnGrace

JaccBoen14 said:


> Sometimes I don't like when there are other people riding at my agistment at the same time as I am, or watch me.



Can't say as I blame you there. 



@PoptartShop, you'll have those leg muscles back in shape in no time with all the riding time your getting this week! Waiting to see Camden will make these last two work days drag by for you but at least one of those 2 days is half gone now.


----------



## Mulefeather

@JCnGrace - I'll admit it, I LOL'd! Men and doctors, I swear, it's a match made in Hell  I've been trying to get Boyfriend to go to the eye doctor for two years to deal with his far-sightedness. He says glasses will make him "feel old"....he says...to his girlfriend...who wears glasses....
@PoptartShop - Trigger sounds like a good boy! I'm glad you have somewhere to go for horsey therapy. Camden will probably be a fun ride on Saturday. I can't wait for the weather to warm up here!

I've been feeling stressed in general lately, mostly about the house and trying to get finances back in order. It'll happen eventually, but I'm just not going to be able to relax until I've got my budget and savings figured out. All I can say is come on, tax forms! 

I've also been hunting around for a decent L-shaped desk for my office, and also been taking a look at memory foam beds. Boyfriend has one that I really like, and my current mattress is sinking in the middle, so it's about time to replace it. Among the million other things that need paying, buying, or doing


----------



## JCnGrace

It never ends does it @Mulefeather? Half the time I look around at all that needs doing and don't want to do it so I end up doing something else that doesn't need to be done. Does that make sense? LOL

@JaccBoen14, I forgot to add welcome to the forum!


----------



## cbar

I feel your pain @Mulefeather. As soon as I feel I have a good grasp on my finances, something happens...and it seems like it is a domino effect. Right now we are still paying off Lily's surgery, and our washing machine is dying a slow death but we cannot afford to replace it. Sigh...I always tell myself that things work themselves out - which is true for you too!! 

@PoptartShop, I finally caved last night and baked cookies. I ended up going with oatmeal/peanut butter/chocolate chip. I am ashamed to say that i did eat a fair amount of them, plus drank nearly a full bottle of wine. Guess it was one of those nights. 

@GMA100, your household sounds like a very busy one these days!! How long will the two siblings be staying with you for?? It is such a beautiful thing what your family does for these kids. I hope the chunky monkey starts settling down for you guys. 


@jaccBoen 14 - I don't blame you. I used to hate when people watched me ride and it made me feel very self-conscious.


----------



## twixy79

Confession of the day...

Saddle fitting and saddle shopping is giving me a headache. I want to learn to ride and since I own the biggest of the horses, I can't just go borrow a saddle from one of the others (although they have all offered). None of them (not even the saddle for the really really really overweight mare) would fit Duke or Loretta. So my BO has given me a few suggestions of saddles to try to find (since I am buying a used once since I have no idea if I will even like riding)

So she has be looking for any wintec western drafts (must be the adjustable one though because Duke and Loretta have very different gullet shapes/sizes)

Also said if I don't mind not having a horn (aka "handle") I can look for a Wintec AP or Wintec AP pro or even a Wintec Dressage. Again must be adjustable. 

Also mentioned Abetta makes a Western saddle in draft size. 

So I am searching searching searching. I have all of Duke and Lorettas measurements and then I read that "seat" size in western is about my butts size, and not the horse? Am I reading that correctly? I spent hours in subarctic temperatures taking measurements of their approximate gullet, girt, distance from withers to 18th rib, checking range of motion for front and back legs to make sure saddle wouldn't interfere... and now i find out saddle size has to do with my butt? 

So now I go researching how to measure my butt for a western saddle and my butt is clearly too big, or I am measuring wrong. Needless to say, I am already over all of this and I didn't even get started. Yes, I am bigger, but not for long at the rate I am going. I am 220lbs, and 5'7". My butt isn't abnormally large, my thighs aren't abnormally large, I don't have any freakin clue what size saddle my butt needs. HELP! Ok.. rant over. 

On another note... Duke and Loretta are nude again. Finally had a few days warm enough to leave their blankets off. Duke has adjusted to his "winter coat" and despite him looking incredibly mortified in the beginning, I think he grew to like it because I let him "rest" in the snow whenever he wanted without yelling.


----------



## cbar

@twixy79, saddle shopping is a very stressful activity. I just went through all of that finding a saddle to fit my mare. 

What I would suggest doing is going to a tack store and sitting in a few different saddles. That way you will get a feel for what size saddle seat is comfortable for you ...and you can go from there. One thing to keep in mind is that not all seat sizes feel the same from brand to brand. Plus english & western are measured differently. BUT, don't stress out! Just go sit in a few english & western saddles and you'll know quickly enough what size works for you. When I was shopping for a saddle, we narrowed down the ones that would work for my mare, then I sat in each of them to determine which ones I found most comfortable.

I've never owned a wintec, but I've heard they are a pretty good starter saddle. Very low maintenance and light weight. And adjustable is a bonus as well.


----------



## carshon

@twixy79 Ahhh saddle shopping. Many brands make draft sized trees. And it sounds like you want to ride western - I am very close to you in size (about an inch taller - same weight) and I ride in a 17" seat. But (and I know this sounds confusing) some saddles "sit" differently - I would try statelinetack.com or smartpak.com or another retailer that sends demo saddles out. You will find out what I mean by how they sit differently. Some have flatter seats, some have higher backs and everyone has a different preference. Find a seat and saddle that you like the feel of and then search for one that fits your horses. I will say that I do not know any western saddles with an interchangeable gullet.

And for what its worth - 2 years ago I bought a Dressage saddle for my daughter who rides a very very wide Missouri Fox Trotter - we purchased the Draft Tree that fits this mare well - and I got the saddle brand new for about $300- it is not a brand name saddle but it has held up extremely well for trail riding 4-8 hours every week and it was well worth the money we spent.


----------



## twixy79

@cbar and @carshon thanks for the input. i have sat in a few of the western saddles at our barn and its hard to tell how they will feel on a horse. Loretta and Duke are both very wide. Loretta a little less so. And since Loretta is broke to ride and we aren't totally sure about Duke, I am going to start with her. I am 97% sure Duke is broke to ride too, but he is more "difficult". He is my cranky old man, and I don't know how he'd feel about a saddle being put on him. I want to see how he reacts to Loretta being out more, and see if he shows any interest in coming along. I know that sounds like a total whackjob thing to say but Duke is "special". He is like a spiteful child to my husband, yet sweet as pie to me. If I had to compare him to a character from TV, he'd be Darlene from Roseanne. Difficult. Dark. Brooding. Yet oddly loveable and jealous of others when they get to do something he isn't. 

I have taken Duke out to exercise him and he just won't "go". If I put him back in, bring Loretta out, suddenly he wants to run like the dickens. So when I want Duke to do something, I have Loretta do it first, and bam, suddenly Duke is cooperative with everyone and everything. Like I said... special horse...

Anyway, I am going to buy 3 cheap saddles I think. Different brands, different styles, different sizes for me and them. They are all cheap enough that if I hate them, or they don't work for the horse, I can always resell.


----------



## Mulefeather

@twixy79 - I feel your pain, both as a larger rider and someone whose had to fit drafts! It's a pain in the _tuchus_. I definitely echo the advice of @carshon and @cbar, try to sit in a bunch of saddles and see how you feel. I was about your weight when I was younger, always bottom-heavy (I have a big butt and big thighs) and I took a 17". These days, I need an 18" in western, and I've been eyeing the 19" saddles...

I learned to ride in a western Wintec, and they're...okay. Not great, not horrible, just okay. I found that the one I used rolled a lot, indicative of a not-so-great saddle fit, but I didn't know any better at the time of course. YMMV! 

I find it really helps to talk to other draft owners and find what fits best. Not every brand uses the same draft tree, and it's VERY rare you need more than an 8" gullet according to most saddle makers. John, the big 17 hand former Amish plowhorse I leased this past year, fit nicely into a FQHB saddle.


----------



## PoptartShop

@Mulefeather me too, so sick of the cold! Aw, I understand. I myself am on a super tight budget. It sucks. :sad: But it will get better. A memory foam bed would be nice. You need to be comfortable! If you don't sleep good, you don't feel good!
@cbar that sounds amazing. Nothing wrong with that at all. :lol: Yummy! That combination sounds delish. Makes me wanna bake more! It happens. I can't wait to have a glass of wine tonight after work. Ugh.
@twixy79 nothing wrong with cheaper saddles. I got lucky & was given a saddle but it was used (which is fine! I can't afford a new one) but I am looking into getting a barefoot bareback pad. My friend has one, I've been riding in it & I LOVE it.  That sounds good. You can always resell.  Trial & error!

I confess, is this day over yet? We currently DO NOT have water at my job.
A pipe burst next door; so our water is off...my boss isn't here today or tomorrow. Of course we can't leave, because he figures we can just run to Dunkin Donuts & use their bathroom, which I don't want to do because it's probably gross, so I'm just gonna hold it for now. :icon_rolleyes: 1 more hour, I can do it! LOL.
Never a dull moment!
@JaccBoen14 welcome!


----------



## twixy79

@Mulefeather Loretta's gullet is 7.5 inches, so I round up to 8. She also has a VERY flat back, which makes the 17" wide QH western saddle that fits on one of the other boarders 16h mares who is a bit fluffy in the gut sit oddly. It's almost like her flat back makes the saddles not sit close to her ribs until midway down her side? not sure that makes any sense, but I am not sure how else to explain it. my BO used to ride her Belgian (who was a tad smaller than Loretta) and she rode in a Wintec western for a draft and said she loved that saddle. 

I am eyeballing a Wintec Pro AP with the CAIR system so I can swap out gullets when needed. Its more of a dressage style, and I am not sure if I will enjoy trying to learn how to ride without a "handle" to hold on to. I trust Loretta immensely, it's myself I worry about, I am clueless.

I found a true 17" western draft saddle on Facebook Marketplace. It's local, only 200 bucks, and has that "flat" look that Loretta's back has. It's a true draft, with an 8" gullet. Nice sherpa lined or some other fuzzy on the inside so that one is a contender. 

Last but not least... an Australian saddle, with a wide tree (not draft sized though) All 3 are under 200 bucks, and I think I may start with the Western Draft. If that one doesn't work, I will move on down the list. 


I would love to talk to other draft owners, but there are not many who ride their drafts up here. Most who ride drafts ride crosses who are considerably smaller, and less "barrel" gutted. The majority of the drafts I see up here are working horses for farmers or hobbyists. I would love to get them both back into driving, but apparently, that is even more expensive than riding!


----------



## Mulefeather

@twixy79 - Oh lord yes, I love driving and it is my sport, but it's expensive as heck to get set up for it when you just don't have anything, and are on a limited budget to boot. I'm hoping to jump back into owning a horse again this year (sold my last one because he just wasn't working out). 

Definitely take pics when you go to fit the saddles! The folks on here are an AMAZING resource when it comes to sizing up fit. 
@PoptartShop - I rode in a Barefoot treeless saddle once, it was lovely! Especially if you get a Skito pad for them, you feel like you're sitting on a cloud.


----------



## Change

No, Izzie didn't get to exercise 2nd option on Rapper. He went to the 1st. I'll be able to reveal his new owner on Sunday. ;-)

However, @izzie - there's a _chance _I might end up with a lovely QH bay mare for sale. She belongs to the same person I sold Rapper for, and it may end up being the same type of deal as she hasn't been ridden in 2 years. BUT... like Rapper, she was fantastic 2 years ago, and pretty sweet on the ground when I picked Rapper up. In truth, she's a horse I'd love to have as my own, but since I won't sell Cally or Tango, it just doesn't make sense to add another permanent resident to my herd. I don't have time to ride the two I have!! T, the owner, would love for me to take her mare to ride/condition/refresh training - but I'm not sure she's ready to sell her yet. I'll keep you posted. 

I guess it's a good thing I mostly like my job since this past week I've been doing my job AND the job of the gal who left. Monday wasn't too bad - only 10 hours. Tuesday and today were just shy of 12 hours. Wednesday was a short day since I had to run Rapper to the vet for Coggins and a current Health Certificate for his trip to his new home - crossing state lines and all. Tomorrow is my normal day off and I'll be on the road. Will stay the night and drive home Saturday. Sunday, I'll probably end up working for 5-6 hours just to catch up on things that can't get done when others are in the office. I really, really have to write up desk instructions (how to do things) so the eventual new hire has something of a clue. And to satisfy an auditor. She's been driving me nuts this past week, too.

The gal we interviewed on Tuesday was a definite NO. Oh well. Should have a few more lined up - possibly next week? @PoptartShop and @TuyaGirl - if you're willing to move to Alabama (unfortunately we aren't offering relocation), I could train you in Configuration Management. It isn't what you went to school for, but it'd be great to work with a horse-person!! And I'd finally have someone to ride with. LOL!!


----------



## JCnGrace

The old couch and loveseat went to Goodwill today and Devil Dog is all upset over the changes in his house. He laid outside the bathroom door and whined the whole time I was taking my bath, crazy dog. LOL He is afraid to lay in his bed that is in the living room, he's mad because I put all his toys in his toy basket to get them out of the middle of the floor while I was cleaning, and depressed because he didn't get his 4-wheeler run tonight due to rain. 


I confess that I had no idea how dirty looking that furniture was until we took it out into the light of day. Not sure it shouldn't have gone to the dump but the lady at Goodwill says they use something that will clean it right up and then she's going to buy it because she liked how it sat. Even though they are 25 years old they've actually seen very little use because we sit in our recliners and they only got used when company came.


Anyway, swept all the cobwebs off the wall that the furniture was hiding, cleaned the carpet underneath where it had been sitting and all that other fun stuff so I had a busy day.


----------



## Caledonian

@PoptartShop - I hope you managed to get to the end of the day okay yesterday. I know what it's like; our water goes off sometimes due to our location and we can't close. We're told to use the local public bathrooms but usually choose to sit crossed-legged for the day. It's not healthy.
@Mulefeather - I've always wanted to try driving. I used to keep my horses at a distant relative's yard and he had two Cleveland Bays for driving. A few years later and another owner arrived with two Clydesdales. Both teams were too much for me to handle in harness so I never got a chance to try them. 
It was the cost that eventually forced all but one of the horses to be sold on. 
I did get a chance to use one of the Clydesdales as a riding horse for a while which was a unique experience. 
@JCnGrace - The marks build up so gradually that you don't see them. I moved a light to another position in a room and it showed marks, paths around the furniture, dust and a cobweb high up on the wall.


----------



## PoptartShop

@JCnGrace Awwww he's probably like wait, where's my stuff?! :O Where can I lay? :lol: He will adjust though. I'm sure it felt good to get rid of them. Someone will take them! :smile: Sounds like a super productive day!

@Caledonian I managed, but barely! Today is the same problem. My boss isn't back til Monday, he still has yet to get a plumber out to fix it...but he said we can turn the water on/off and go, but we can't do it TOO much. Ugh. So I've lessened my water intake, but it's still hard!  But it's Friday...hopefully Monday it will be all working again...LOL
@Mulefeather seriously!  The one she has is like $250...I really want it, it comes with the padding too. Ugh. Someday! 

I confess, I'm too happy it's Friday. It's 60F today...can you believe it????? Like how...LOL. Tomorrow it'll be cold again, but it's nice to have a little tease like this. I didn't even have to wear a jacket today...it's raining, but that's fine with me. My car is filthy. :lol:
Tomorrow I'm seeing Camden, & then just hanging out the rest of the weekend. Oh...and WINEEEEEEE! :smile:


----------



## cbar

I like the way you think @PoptartShop (on the wine). LOL....I really do tend to drink more wine in the winter. I really enjoy my reds. Probs no wine tonight for me as I have a mileage run tomorrow, but I do enjoy my drinks after completing a mileage run (I feel I've earned it)!


It is still very cold here, but supposed to warm up overnight to plus temps again tomorrow. Can't wait!! 
@Change, I hope things at work slow down for you. Those are some crazy-long hours to be logging. I like being busy at work as the days go by faster, but dislike when it's so busy I have to work longer and stress about it. That QH mare sounds really nice. I hope Rapper has a safe trip to his new home! Can't wait to hear who took him


----------



## Mulefeather

@Change - I wish I had someone like you nearby to horse-shop with/for me. My biggest fear now is that I'm gonna wind up with another dud when I go horse shopping next. I got so lucky with Raven and Buddy, both of whom fell into my lap as free horses, but of course the two I picked out for myself wound up being nuttier than fruitcakes and hurting/attempting to hurt people. It definitely puts a dent in your confidence.
@Caledonian - Driving is lovely, you should be able to find plenty of folks that do it on your side of the pond if you ever want to try it! The clydesdale sounds like a fun ride! I admit that while I love the big horses, I need something shorter to ride - John, the Belgian I rode last year, was 17 hands and getting on and off him was a production. I didn't feel comfortable riding him alone because he didn't stand to be mounted and I'm slow as a snail getting into the saddle. 
@JCnGrace - Awww, poor dog. Some of them are SO sensitive to any kind of change in the environment. It's great that the new couch already found a home and now you're on the way to getting new furniture. 

I confess it's ridiculously hot in our office today. It's 61 and next week is supposed to be back to frigid temperatures, so they're not adjusting the heat in the buildings at all. Everyone is complaining and we're all dying, it's about 80 degrees in here. I'm just trying to not move around and drink a lot of cold drinks!

I'm thinking of finding someone who is REALLY good with horse conformation as an audience-engagement and teaching method, and having them do a weekly "Conformation Teardown" of a reader's horse- judge the conformation, suitability to carrying weight, and what the reader might have to look out for. That might have to come later, since I can't exactly afford to pay someone to do this, and 4 posts a month for that is a fair amount of work.


----------



## Caledonian

@Mulefeather - He was fun to ride and game for anything, I remember his owners entering him for our local dressage competition, which raised a good many eyebrows on the day. At the time my own horse was 15.3hh and although I'd ridden his height before, I found his 'rocking horse' up-and-down rather than forward motion strange and I was always aware of his power. 

Horse buying is about luck. My first two could be very difficult and I'd someone with me to give advice who'd a great deal of experience. I still think that the horses suited her rather than me and i was happy to take her advice. I don't think she did it deliberately but in the end I was left with the problems.

That's a terrible temperature to be working in!


----------



## Tina123

:cowboy:


JCnGrace said:


> Today I rode my horse for the first time in a little over a year. Well, more like putting around for about 15 minutes but better than I had been doing. I'm trying to find my "want to" again. I don't know where or why it went away but I'd like it back.
> 
> The good news is TJ deserves a gold medal for not forgetting his manners in the past year and I wasn't rusty enough to fall off even though I was bareback. :clap: The bad news is I WAS rusty enough that it put my hip in a bind that took a while to walk off. (I need a smiley that shows a little old woman walking with a cane LOL)
> 
> If anybody else has something they need to get off their chest please feel free to share it here.


----------



## Tazzie

@PoptartShop, I already miss our nicer weather! Back to rain/sleet today!! UGH! I have job searched while work before :lol: not at this job. LOVE my current job. HATED my last job, and applied for my current one while at it lol I'm glad you're getting so much ride time in!! Hopefully you do get to ride Camden this weekend! Ugh about the water at work!
@cbar, thank you! I love it! And yes, saddle issues are a pain! :lol: everyone thinking we bought him. I do wish! I'm glad the lunch was cancelled anyway. Adulting can suck sometimes! I've had to back out of things due to funds too. It happens!
@Mulefeather, aww, thank you! She is our little royalty :lol: wouldn't trade her for anything! And awww, awesome!! Should bring her to EA in Ohio this year :wink: I'll let her sneak a pony ride if she wants! Awesome about the film festival! That will be so much fun! And have fun at the driving clinic!! Ugh, I hear you. Come on tax season! I'm ready for our refund, ugh. Adulting sucks sometimes! Sorry you are so stressed though :sad: good luck finding a desk and a mattress! And when you go searching for a new horse, please let me know. My best friend is a wizz at finding perfect matches for people. She found an older mare for a mother daughter pair that dominates the show ring with the daughter, but will then go straight out and be the quiet walk trot horse for beginner mother. She has vast contacts. Let's not get you a dud!! I'm intrigued by the conformation idea. I'd offer up Izzie for that lol I'd posted her on an Arabian conformation page expecting people to hate her, and I had nothing but positive comments. I was prepared for everyone to hate her lol
@Caledonian, thank you! I love decking her out :lol: we've done all white for clinics and such, but not daily riding! I do try to go nice and crisp for important events  it's at home I have fun! Yay for the weekend now!
@JCnGrace, that is hilarious about your husband! I laughed out loud for that! And now I'm hollering again reading it wasn't beans afterall, oh my gosh hahahaha! Yay for getting the furniture out! Exciting! And so much fun cleaning underneath everything haha!
@TuyaGirl, this week WAS long. UGH. Another short week for me next week. Really short. All of three days :lol: I have my banquet next Friday!
@GMA100, glad you popped in! Aww, I'm so glad you took on the sister too! You guys are so wonderful! I'm glad Angel is blossoming <3
@carshon, sorry your job has been crummy!
@twixy79, steer VERY clear of CAIR. Nothing but bad news. We used a Wintec when starting. It's not amazing, but it works. Flocked is the better way to go. A lot of horses respond very poorly to the CAIR panels. Good luck saddle searching though. It's a headache!
@Change, that'd be great! Maybe when she's ready we will be in the process of buying a farm! Nick wants gaited, but I was wanting a quite, QH type mare for kids to learn to ride (or an Arab cross so they can show with mommy lol). Won't be for a bit, but perhaps she'll be ready around then? And nope, I wasn't lucky enough to get second chance! Excited to see who the lucky person is!

So, this week has tried to just pound us down, but thankfully ending on some crazy high notes.

Before Christmas, Nick's truck left me on the side of the road. Naturally when he came to rescue me, it started and drove fine for him. It was the injectors, which we had JUST replaced two years ago (also at Christmas, coming home from Michigan which is how I remember). He found a place to test and rebuild them, and sent them in. They came back shortly after New Year. Two needed to be rebuilt. Nick popped them back in, and the engine proceeded to start knocking. Which it didn't do before the injectors were "fixed". Nick in a rush, ordered new ones to the tune of $2360. They called the next day wanting an additional $900 core charge they'd reimburse. I told Nick that I felt he needed to cancel that order and go after the people that "fixed" the injectors. He did, and he shipped the injectors back out today.

The day after the injector fiasco (the day they tried to get another $900 from us), I went to grab a breakfast thing to find that the freezer wasn't as cold as it should be. Fabulous. Researched new fridges in case we needed to go buy a new one. Holy smokes they are expensive! Just ugh! Get home to find it wasn't any better, but also hadn't warmed up more... quite a bit was still frozen, and I managed to save everything but the milk. Nick did research and a common issue was some heat coil or something for the autodefrost. He found that part for around $14 on Amazon with prime shipping. It arrived today, and he's put it in. Fingers crossed it solves that problem... I'm not dumb to think we won't need a new one. Our fridge is rather old, and I know it needs replacing. Just... not right now. Not with the truck issues.

I'd also been worried as my trainer hadn't responded to my mom about checks she had sent. Highly unusual for her. I'd texted her, and still nothing. Called her yesterday afternoon and left a voicemail. I was relieved when she texted me back (she hates talking on the phone too :lol and even more so she found the checks in the envelope on her desk! Yay! Hoping to start back with lessons in early March  she sent this lovely little message to my mom too <3

"Katie speaks highly of you! You must be great person as you have raised a wonderful daughter.
I love working with Katie and Izzie. Katie has the patience needed to be a great trainer and she has a rare gift that allows her to understand her horse ( Izzie is talented but her temperament has really tested Katie's inner strength ) In the wrong hands Izzie could have gone nowhere good. They are becoming quite the team! I look forward to meeting you!"

Also, if anyone reads my blog, we are scaling back a bit with the shows. I've picked four rated shows I'll be doing, one local show, and then the Michigan show. We plan to do more side by side riding and more trail riding with @evilamc since she won't have as many boarder dogs.

Today I was also sent home early due to impending weather (which seems to maybe have been silly since all it's done is rain...) Kids and I enjoyed a day with the kids and pups 










And the huge cherry to my week... I woke up to find this beauty was made for me <3 I'd asked back in September if she could do something creative with the main image, but I think she hadn't thought of something creative then. She made this and it left me speechless. She hasn't asked, but I've offered to pay her for it because I am 100% in love with it. Click on the image to blow it up. It really is gorgeous.


----------



## JCnGrace

That artwork is beautiful @Tazzie! 


Man it sucks when you have large unexpected expenses right around Christmas time. All of our big stuff comes due in the first 5 months of the year so then I spend the next 7 months trying to build the checking account back up again. Then have to start all over again if unexpected things come up. LOL


And yes it is hilarious about hubby and his "beans", the only trouble is I can't remember who all I told so that I can correct my mistake. I hate to be the one to start a "Check your hubby for beans" fad due to misinformation. LOL

@PoptartShop, enjoy your ride on Camden tomorrow! I would die if I didn't have a convenient bathroom all day, that's cruel and unusual punishment in my book. 


Welcome @Tina123!

@Mulefeather, I've always been lucky with my horse shopping, most of them came by word of mouth or kinda fell in my lap. It's been a long time since I've actually shopped for one though. While typing that I was thinking about how long was a long time and realized it was when I bought Freckles with Thunder on her side and then I was shopping for a friend. Freckles was 5 at the time and now she's 23 so it has been almost 18 years. HOLY MOLY! I have gotten a few since then that needed better homes but that doesn't really involve shopping. Cutter is the last of that type and that was 7 or 8 years ago. I rag on him a bit in here because he's mischievous but even he turned out better than I ever expected him to. Heck, I didn't even think he'd live, I just wanted him to feel what it was like to have a full belly before dying. 


The dog got over all his woes of yesterday. Toys are littering the floor again, he got his walk, and he finally got brave enough to get in his living room bed again (his night time bed is in my office and he uses the one in the LR during the day). I told hubby today it's a good thing he's a well behaved dog because if not we'd not be able to stand him with how spoiled he is. 


Driving the 4-wheeler to the barn this afternoon was horrible. Combo of snow and ice hitting me right in the face so I had to slit my eyes and hold a hand in front of my face and I couldn't see a thing. Good thing the road was abandoned because I was so not staying in the ditch, I was all over the place. Better return trip because then it was hitting me in the back and I could leave my eyes open. LOL


----------



## GMA100

Oh my! that artwork is beautiful @Tazzie! 

Have a fun ride @PoptartShop! I wanna see pictures of Camden! 

Glad the dog is adjusting @JCnGrace lol dogs are so weird.
@Change, you may have said this, but who bought Rapper? I know, I’m not caught up on stuff, I’ve been crazy crazy busy. 




I confess I’m so(!!!!!!!) glad it’s Saturday! I’m gonna TRY to chill today but I’m not sure how much I can with 'The Queen' aka 1 year old foster sister lol 

Prolly I’ll just sit down and watch Netflix and she usually likes watching stuff with us! 
My mom is going to a birthday party with a sister, so I’m the baby sitter for The queen. 

And I got a wonderful idea! I wonder if I would be allergic to a donkey! If I weren’t, then I can totally see me with a fluffy mini donkey! Better not let this idea grow to much though cause I’m way to busy with school, cows and The Queen and Angel to have one, but maybe in a few months once the cows are sold......


----------



## Tazzie

@JCnGrace, I LOVE it! And yeah, it sucks. Our bills are rather consistent throughout the year, but Nick tends to get a lot of overtime in the summer (how show season is funded). With the scaled back show season, we'll be able to squirrel more money away.

The good news is, is that the fridge LIVES! VERY thankful for that. We want a new one eventually, but not right now. So that was good news yesterday! Check your husbands for beans fad :lol: nice.

I'm glad your pup is over it now! He does sound spoiled, but that's not REALLY a bad thing, right? Haha! That does sound like a cold ride!
@GMA100, thank you! I love it! Good luck with the kiddos! As for horses, have you thought of a curly horse? They are supposed to be hypoallergenic, so perhaps an option for the future?

It snowed last night, but not nearly as much as they expected. Kind of feel guilty for having left work so early yesterday. Though it could have gotten bad up there. We have less than two inches here...

Not much else to report here. Maybe sneak a ride in tomorrow, but going to play it by ear (and I'd be lunging then hopping on bareback..)


----------



## Captain Evil

I confess, I love a wild night and last night was wild! The wind was over 60mph and buckets of rain were slashing down. That is my favorite weather to go walking, so I did. 

However, I HATE a muddy and soggy morning, and now that is what we have. Nemo is head to tail mud and nasty shavings and snarls. Oi!

We have been working on the house non-stop, filling, sanding, and painting trim, and DH has also been building a new compressor room in the shop, so no time to even breathe. 

We did one dive job: DH found a tiny sliver of time when the weather was...

see? I have to go! This is my life!!


----------



## Caledonian

@GMA100 - miniture donkeys are cute as buttons, especially at this time of year. A farm near us has a small herd. I assume that he breeds them for showing and selling. They're in with a small flock of sheep at the moment.

@Tazzie - that's a beautiful picture 

I confess that i got soaked out riding today. I knew it was to rain but it came in hard and early. I didn't wear my long coat as he's funny about anything in the least bit fluttery around the lower legs and I'd forgotten my waterproof trousers. He seemed to pick-up on my rush to get home and spooked at everything from puddles to bushes, things he'd usually barge his way through. I'll give him the benefit of the doubt and say that he was uptight and not trying to be difficult.

When I got back I was wet down my left side and saturated down my right side. You could've wrung me out like a sponge. I had to peal off cold, wet jeans and paddock boots when I got home. Yuck! 

I also confess that I'll be making an unplanned visit to my work tomorrow to get a head start on the changes caused by the staff member leaving next week. I was going to start striping wallpaper in the kitchen; it'll have to wait until next weekend.


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582

I present, the ham, who thought this would get him fed faster.


----------



## Phantomrose

@BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 - Aw he's too cute! I found out my guy learned from another boarded horse to bang on the stall door around feeding time. Not so happy that he learned that behavior, but also been told that whenever he does that, they just skip over him and feed him last which works. Had the honor of watching his behavior on Wednesday, and my barn friend who works most days there hands me his feed bucket and tells me to feed him when I feel like he deserves it. So I just wait around as he continues banging, and wait some more, until the other aisle is all fed. When he stops, I count up from 1 to 20, watching his behavior carefully. If he doesn't bang by the time I get to 20, I fill his feed pan. If he does bang, I just start all over again. After counting, he gives up with the bang and just turns in his stall to where he spread his hay to eat. When he did that, I filled his feed pan. Probably silly of me to do such a thing. 

@Captain Evil - I agree with muddy and soggy days. I am kind of wondering what I will find at the barn tomorrow, when I go down there to see Jet. All the snow melted on Friday, then overnight, had rain, sleet, and snow. This morning, when getting up for work, the ground had about two inches of snow. Tomorrow it's suppose to be partly sunny, to which I am thinking some of the snow will melt. I know there was quite a bit of snow at the barn on Wednesday. I am guessing it will be muddy and soggy there. 

@Tazzie - Yay for the fridge living! And that painting is so beautiful! Lol my trainer doesn't like talking on the phone that much either, which is fine by me because I don't like talking on the phone. We just text each other back in forth, regarding lesson schedules, and other things. Sometimes we'll even FB message each other for more detailed messages. 

@GMA100 - I am glad it's Saturday as well, and glad that I am home from work! I always get happy about Saturdays, because it means that tomorrow I get pony time. 

@JCnGrace - I am just glad Christmas is over with. I agree the part about expenses during the holiday season. Now I have to focus on getting my W-2 and preparing for taxes. I somewhat look forward to doing my taxes, mainly to see how much I get back. Kind of dreading it because I didn't get on insurance until December, so I know I have to pay that penalty fee. Last year was pretty hard in dealing with the fact that my father's no longer around. I know that they do waive the penalty fee, due to hardship if you fill out the application, and provide the death certificate but it sounds easier just to pay the fee and be over and done with that.

@Caledonian - Yucky! Cold, wet jeans are not fun to deal with! I hope you took a hot shower and put on nice, warm fuzzy clothes right away!

I confess that I am glad that I am home from work, and really looking forward to tomorrow. I am thinking about what I want to do with Jet tomorrow. I do want to do the exercises that my trainer did with me on Wednesday, but I also want to work a bit with him standing at the mounting block a bit more. On Wednesday, he did a bit better than previous times. It was less of a "mounting block tango" than other times.


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582

@Phantomrose

I don't think it's silly. He'll bang the gate there some, but not a huge amount. Usually he just shakes his leg at us lol He can't see but boy he seems to believe he's cute and charming when he does that. He's right of course, but I'm not going to tell him that 

After a few minutes he'll start making noises, like he's going "well apparently you didn't see me, so let's see if I can talk to into feeding me" lol


----------



## Change

@Tazzie - that picture is amazing! I love it. I'm still not sure I'll be able to talk my friend into selling the QH, and I probably won't take her on until Spring, at least. However - if she does and I do, I'll be sure to let you know!

And now for the big reveal: Rapper was delivered to his new owner, @Celeste, yesterday. I wish I'd remembered to get a picture of him in his traveling outfit. He was in a dark blue w/red trim rain sheet, with turquoise leg wraps on LF and RR, black on RF and LR, with a neon orange halter. Very Stylish! I think he's going to love his new home. After spending the day in a trailer and a night in a stall where he could meet the other horses without too much drama, we let him out into their pasture this morning. He was thrilled to be with other horses and in a pasture large enough to race around in! I think he's going to like his new home. 

Celeste and her DH are great people and Rapper should be very happy there.


----------



## cbar

@Tazzie, that picture is so gorgeous!! And I hear ya on the unexpected bills and expenses...can be very stressful at times.

@Change, sounds like Rapper went to a wonderful home. I hope it works out and hopefully we'll hear some more on his new life. 


Our weather for the weekend improved a ton. Yesterday I got my mileage run in and decided to go riding afterward. Tiger was really good and we even got a short canter in which was fun. It has been too icy to do much more than walking, but with the hard packed snow on the shoulder I felt it was safe enough to trot a bit and canter. Tiger seemed to enjoy it as well. Today I'm having my parents over for dinner, so need to get the chicken in the slow cooker, but hope that I can maybe get out for another ride this afternoon.


----------



## Phantomrose

@Change - Congratulations on Rapper going to a good home! I am sure @Celeste will love on him  
@cbar - Enjoy your time with your parents! It's good that you got a run in and it's cool that you also got to ride Tiger!  Hopefully the weather will continue to improve as the weeks go on.

Earlier today, I went to the barn to see and ride Jet. He was doing ok in the indoor. He was a bit stubborn at first and trying to refuse to go by the back door again, but with some contact and leg, he eventually went over there. Having contact and leg has really helped with him getting over to where I want him to go. We also did tear drops exercises, circles, diagonals, and near the end, worked on him standing by the mounting block, as per what my trainer taught me earlier before I got on. He did good with his trot work, and I could feel him smooth out a bit in his walk and trot. Circles have also been good. I did fall off when he spooked, but where he spooked is what caught me off guard. He spooked at the side door, went trotting in one direction while I could feel myself slipping and going off in the other direction, so I pushed myself off him in emergency-dismount style. He did stop when he noticed that I was no longer on his back and stared at me with this expression like "what are you doing on the ground?!" Brushed myself off, got back on him, and walked him for a few rounds in the direction he spooked, this time he walked there no problem. Also did circles near the side door, no problem there either. That's where I ended the riding bit, as I wanted to end everything on a good note. 

Good thing about riding a pony and being 4'8. At least he is close to the ground. xD


----------



## JCnGrace

Been running way late getting to the computer the last 2 nights so haven't had a chance to make replies but I've been keeping up. 


My confession is I feel the urge to up the horses' grain on particularly cold days and I have to remind myself that IT IS NOT NEEDED! I count on the winter to trim a little from their waistline not add to it. It's not like they don't have all the hay they want to eat, except the minis...Cherry would eat herself to death if I gave her free choice anything.


----------



## PoptartShop

I have a lot to catchup on, but for now...CAMDEN PICTURES!  He was SO happy to see me!!!! Like he kept nuzzling me & it was just the cutest thing. I didn't ride, it was WAY too windy/cold, so I groomed him (he was FILTHY! :lol & hungout, gave him treats.  It was lovely! I'm going to see him again this weekend & hopefully hop on!

He's a goober. He took my keys out of my bag & kept trying to pick my grooming bag up. :lol: Love this boy! <3


----------



## TuyaGirl

Hiya!!

I swear I've read through all the posts since my last visit, and I am so sorry if I forget someone!!
@Change finally the mistery is solved! I would have never guessed. I hope @Celeste has a lot of wonderful moments ahead with Rapper.
@Tazzie Such a great picture!! And I get on things getting broken. My TV died on New Year's Eve. Could not have been after or a few days before. No 
@GMA100 Welcome back! (Well, now I am the one missing for a couple days...) That is such great news about sister coming as well. You must be really hopeful on Dr's diagnosis about eyesight and hearing. I hope all goes well. You have a wonderful nd big heart. 
I also hope a Donkey works out for you. That would be great! I understand you miss your horse and we all have days where you feel things more deep than others.
@Pantomrose My mare is a pawer. No one could ever make her stop. She paws for basically everything: Because wants to go out, wants to go in, wants food, you name it. Once she nearly ripped her hoof off on the stable door, that was no fun and she ended on many months without being ridden due to that. I still keep the big piece of hoof that ended falling off after nearly 9 months (the cut was right below coronary band)
@PoptartShop I hope the pipe situation is fixed soon. Once we also had to go to a near Shopping Mall to use restrooms for a while. It was terrible, because we had to walk at least 5 minutes to get there. Awww Camdem always looks so bright and alert. I love him!! Glad you were finally able to be with him! Did you mention the adoption or not yet?
@JCnGrace Glad your hubby does not have beans. They are painful!! And awww about the dog. They have their routines as well. I guess my blind cat does not count, since everytime we moved furniture in the house he would bang it several times until he remembered new location. Poor kitty. He is old now, barely leaves his bed.

My weekend was not very exciting. Rain and cold made me stay at home Saturday, only went to barn Sunday morning. BO and his brother were arguing about how many horses and stables there were meant for each other, so environment could be happier... BO has two new two year olds, for fattening up and reselling, those poor babies are so skinny... And are pure breed Lusitanos. I don't get how anyone can have animals like that and not feel bad. They're in good hands now 
Not much to add around here. I hate my job more and more everyday. 
And darn stalker texted me again - of couse no reply from me. I almost feel sorry for him. How mentally ill could someone be? 

Happy Monday! Meh....


----------



## cbar

@Phantomrose, that is too bad about the fall, but glad you weren't hurt and got back on to finish on a positive note. Can I ask what a teardrop exercise is? I don't believe I am familiar with that? 


@poptarshop, Camden is such a ham!! Love his expressions - he is such a cutey. Hope you get to ride him soon - I'm sure he will be a ball of energy! But just spending time brushing can be so therapeautic. 

@TuyaGirl, sorry hear that your stalker is back. That is scary...and it is amazing that some people just can't take a hint. If you get a chance you should post some pics of the new Lusitanos. I do not see that breed here very often. I think there is one barn in my area that breeds Andalucians, but they just aren't super common around here. 


I confess I did absolutely nothing with the horses yesterday. I had intentions of riding, but just didn't find the time. It was also kind of snowing and a bit windy...so not the best riding weather. 


This week I have to be in Calgary for work both Thursday & Friday. It is disturbing to me that it is almost cheaper for me to get a hotel room rather than drive back & forth for those two days. The cost of diesel is disgusting and our stupid government implemented additional carbon tax which does NOT help. I am a little excited to stay in a hotel though - I haven't stayed in a hotel since November 2016 when I went to Vegas!


----------



## PoptartShop

@*JCnGrace* aw, glad to hear the dog is back to normal. That didn't take long! :lol: Gosh, that sucks about driving the 4-wheeler. :sad: Ouch! I hope your face isn't too red. I know mine would be!
@*TuyaGirl* not yet, didn't have a chance, she was at work when I went to see him Saturday. I think I'm going to wait a little bit to talk about it, I did put the bug in her ear so she's aware, throughout the spring once I start working him more.  She knows I practically love him, so we will see. :smile: 
My boss did finally fix it, over the weekend because when I came in today...SURPRISE, RUNNING WATER! :lol: Thank goodness! The stalker needs to go away! Is there any way you can block him??
Gosh, I don't know how people can do that either, like...how do you let an animal suffer like that/starve? :sad: It's so sad. But they are in good hands now, that's what matters! & yuck for rain!  Makes for a lazy weekend though!
 @*Tazzie* that looked like a nice relaxing day with the kiddos.  No better feeling than getting out of work early! The artwork is just beautiful. I love it! <3 She did an amazing job. It looks great, and it's special. :smile: Did you hop on bareback or just lunge? I've been riding bareback lately, it makes me a bit sore but, it's too cold to worry about tacking up. & my boss finally fixed the water. I was like, if I come in on Monday & it's STILL not fixed...I was going to be so mad. & why is everything so expensive near the holidays??! Never fails, ugh! That message from your trainer is so cute. Aww!! 
@*Mulefeather* that is WAY too hot. Ugh. It's a shame they wouldn't adjust it. Who wants to be sweating at work?! :icon_rolleyes: That reminds me...when it's DEATHLY cold, my boss refuses to turn UP the heat. I'm always freezing in here. Okay, end rant. But seriously, it doesn't make work enjoyable! :lol: The conformation idea sounds really good though. 
@*Captain Evil* yucky for mud! I can't stand it either. The horses seem to love it though. :lol: So muddy! 
@*Caledonian* being all wet like that can't be fun! :sad: Sheesh! Wet jeans are so uncomfortable! They feel like 10lbs heavier!
@*BlindHorseEnthusiast4582* he is so cute! He's like FEED MEEEE! :lol: They are such beggars!
@*Phantomrose* a nice day off sounds good.  & keep up the good work with mr. Jet!  Excited to hear all about it! Love progress!
@*cbar* yeah, riding in the wind is NOT fun. That's why I didn't ride Camden Saturday, it was just too windy...& if he had pent-up energy, yeah...no! LOL. Staying in a hotel will be fun. & yeah, gas prices aren't getting any lower right now. Ugh!
@Change Awww, I'm glad to hear Rapper went to his new home, I hope you can get updates & everything! Aw!

I confess, I have a busy Monday! My boss is back, so...back to work I go. :lol:


----------



## JCnGrace

@*TuyaGirl*, I'm liking the part about the two new horses landing in a better not the part about the stalker. 


Congrats to @*Celeste* for getting Rapper! @*Change*, it's cool that he went to a home where you'll get to hear how he's doing. 

@*PoptartShop*, Camden is very photogenic. In the one picture where he's stretching his head over the door it looks like he is saying, "Put that camera down and give me some attention!" LOL

@*Phantomrose* glad your unexpected dismount didn't leave you any worse for the wear. Shame on those darn ponies that shoot right out from under you! LOL 

@*cbar*, Good weekend for you! It's been snowing here since very early in the am but it is tiny flakes so no large accumulation yet. 

@*BlindHorseEnthusiast4582*, he wants to make sure you don't overlook him! He's such a cutie!

@*GMA100*, that would be awesome if donks didn't set off your allergies. 

@*Captain Evil*, I love a good summer thunderstorm. 

@*Caledonian*, I'd rather ride out in the rain than strip wallpaper, YUCK!, one of my least favorite jobs. LOL


----------



## TuyaGirl

@cbar I know!! It's been so many years!! Something has got to be malfunctioning on those brains. I will get those pictures for you, but right now those little fellows are just skin and bones  Not worth to look at, and as they are still babies they don't have the typical body features.
About gas price, same here. And with such low wages as we have it's ridiculous!! I hope the weather improves around there (and here, lol!)
@PoptartShop sounds like a good plan!! Then you will be around more and it's the perfect time. Aww I am pretty sure she knows you love him!! And yay for the running water!! 
Those little starved horses will be well treated. BO likes to help these kind of animals, enjoys bringing them to a better condition, then training, and lastly earning some with it by reselling them to good homes. He is picky about who buys them. 
And if I block stalker he will reach me with different number from time to time. Geez, get a life. Get a wife I would say!!!! 
@JCnGrace I got that, thanks! They really are in better hands, poor babies. And I wish stalker would be adopted too!!
@BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 I forgot to say how cute horsey looks!! Mine paws as well. Loud!! Can be... Annoying sometimes, lol! But she is not very vocal.
@Phantomrose the looks on some horses faces when we fall is priceless!! Last time I fell (lost balance on big extended trot from a Lusitano stallion at the corner of arena), he immediately stopped and was like 'What?? What?? Human was that ME?? OMG!!' lol!!

Almost finished work for today, so let's do what's left....


----------



## carshon

and another bitter artic day in NW IL. We had the same weird weather as so many others last week. Warm temps, rain, then freezing rain and mud. And then back to below freezing. Snowed a couple of inches last night and blowing around today. Gracie (DH's 21yr old MFT) finally had enough and was shivering when I fed breakfast this morning. So she spent some time getting toweled off (melted snow made her really wet) and then wore a cooler to get her drier. Now she is out bossing all of the other horses around in the dry lot. Of course now that they can't see the ice and frozen hoof divets they are all slipping and sliding around. My confession is this - my hips are finally feeling semi normal - and I received permission to ride in a neighbors field - and now it is snow covered ice! I miss riding my horse! I am tired of Arctic cold blasts and then warming days (supposed to be 48 here with rain this weekend!) I want wet snow that I can ride in!


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582

TuyaGirl said:


> @BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 I forgot to say how cute horsey looks!! Mine paws as well. Loud!! Can be... Annoying sometimes, lol! But she is not very vocal.


He doesn't really, his pasture mate does, he just picks up his leg and shakes it until you feed him lol.


----------



## Phantomrose

@cbar - My trainer calls them tear drop exercises.  The best way I can explain it is you go straight on the long side of the arena, then when you reach A, you turn the horse, using seat and leg, with a bit of neck reining back to the same long side, but forming the shape of a teardrop, or nice curve. Then, you do the same thing at C. During the lesson last Wednesday, she told us me to imagine that my hands were in a box, and to not move my hands away from the box when doing the turns. It was a fun exercise to do, and it gave me good practice with using seat and leg. 
@PoptartShop - Awww Camden looks so cute! He sounds so silly as well! Lol good luck with the rest of the day at work!
@TuyaGirl - Ouch poor mare! Thankfully jet only paws around mealtime, and he stops when he realizes that pawing doesn’t get him his dinner any faster. It’s pretty awesome in a way that you kept a piece of her hoof though.  Aww those poor two year olds, and Lusitanos are gorgeous horses at that. I also cannot imagine letting them or any horse for that matter to get into a bad condition. Lol after looking back at Jet, I couldn’t help but laugh a bit at the look on his face! 
@JCnGrace - lol true but I love him all the same for his pony self! When he’s good and not spooked, he does a great job with his exercises and gaits! 
@carshon - Ouch I hope the cold lets up! And congrats for getting permission to ride! I am also getting tired of the ping ponging with the weather. 

Just came home from work about 30min ago and now all I am doing is laying under the covers with my cat, keeping warm. I have a heater in my room so it feels nice. Work was busy today, and I am glad to be home. Sometimes work can make me feel so drained!

Update- Here is a diagram of the tear drop @cbar and also found out the proper term is a half volte though it can also be called a tear drop.  











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zexious

@Phantomrose - There's nothing like a little therapy in the form of cat snuggles! 
@carshon - Glad to hear you're feeling better--fingers crossed for more rideable weather!
@TuyaGirl - Woohoo for the end of the work day <3 Any fun plans this week?

I confess that I've been super busy! I have barely had a moment to myself in the past two weeks.
I woke up at 5:00 this morning with Boyfriend and just wasn't feeling it... So I dozed until I finally managed to force myself up to get some work done. I met a friend for lunch, then had a training session. I'm getting stronger, slowly but surely! I hope all is well with everyone :')


----------



## JCnGrace

@carshon, it snowed almost all day here. We're not used to having snow that sticks around and I'm already tired of it. Hubby shoveled the front porch and sidewalk this morning, I did it again about noon, and then he did it again around 4:00. That's crazy! 

@Zexious, glad you stopped by and that you're getting stronger! Seen where you'd made some other posts so I wasn't worried about you but still missed ya.


Hubby picked the worst snow day of the year to go meet his daughter for lunch but it gave me some alone time which was badly needed. Put out round bales for the gang after he got home, did some cleaning and rearranging in my office and that was about all I got accomplished today. 


I don't know why this came to mind today but I realized I don't think I ever updated you guys about the lump on TJ's leg. Vet says it's a shin splint that (I'm going to put this in laymen's terms because I never remember the technical terms he uses) sorta went crazy calcifying. He said it might go down some but never go away and given the fact he wasn't lame upon examination he shouldn't have any problems with it in the future. I guess because it was pretty much a non issue I didn't think to let you guys know. It does seem to not stick out as bad but I think it has spread out some as in getting longer down his leg. Still doesn't bother him in the least.


Was watching Dr. Pol tonight and they had a little pop up that said cats can get pregnant at 4 months old. YIKES! We need to get Tiger Lily in as soon as this weather breaks.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 Oh, I am sorry, I misunderstood what you meant. So, he just holds his leg up like that? That is so much less annoying than the pawing sound, lol!! And out of curiosity, does he lift his leg like that while eating? I've known two horses that did that, so funny 
@Zexious no fun plans this week... My life during the week goes basically the same, work, home, sleep, and that's it. Wow, the vertigo, lol!! During warmer months I go for long walks at night to help stay fit, but not with rain and cold. The feeling of getting stronger must be awesome, seems like it's working wonders with your trainer!!
@carshon that is great that neighbor allowed you to ride on his property. One more place to go!  Now you just have to await for better weather. Poor Gracie, you took good care of the older lady, by description she was back to herself soon!
@JCnGrace Glad you enjoyed some alone time. We all need that  And about TJ's lump, it's good that he isn't bothered by it. I hope he never will. BO always told me Tuya seemed to have some rear leg/foot problem, first I tried to look for info about it, but as he could never explain to me exactly what he thought it was or the proper name (some fluid retention related issue or so), and she never acted lame or had any sort of swelling, on all the vet visits she had, one of them related to lameness, can you believe I never even asked?? Bad mummy, bad mummy.....


----------



## cbar

@Phantomrose, thanks for the diagram and the explanation! I try to keep some arena exercises saved in my brain for when I trailer in, but it never fails that every time I get there I draw a blank. I'll try to remember this one. 

@JCnGrace, glad to hear the lump on TJ's leg is nothing too serious or concerning. I remember a few years ago Tiger popped a splint. It was the oddest thing as it wasn't like he was being ridden hard or anything. Never caused him any pain...it may have diminished in size but it is still there. 

@TuyaGirl, I hear ya on the mundane-ness of the week days. Although last night I tried to break things up and met my parents for a walk down a country road with the dogs. Well, got back to my truck and when I tried to leave I promptly slid right into the ditch. I thought I was stuck as the snow was ridiculously deep....and my truck was essentially almost on its side. But we managed to get her straightened and out of the ditch. Thank goodness for 4wheel drive!! 


Today after work my farrier is coming. I wanted to reschedule as the horses' feet have barely grown at all, but it is supposed to be nice out and I'd much rather hold horses when it is warmer than in the cold.


----------



## Zexious

@TuyaGirl - Normally that's how I am, too xD Except work is at home, so it's basically work, sleep, work, sleep. I'm glad to have a leetle bit of variety for the past two weeks or so!
Keep in touch <3
@JCnGrace - I definitely had a lot to catch up on when I poked my head back into the Confessions thread! It's fun to scroll through and see how everyone's doing, but not so easy to comment on each of them xD
Glad to hear TJ's alright--bone heals in odd ways, so it's really not all that surprising that that happened. 
@cbar - 'Half a dozen in one, six in the other' as they say. Enjoy your nice weather!

I confess that it was 'supposedly' going to snow today; I knew that it wouldn't, and it ended up not. xD I'm admittedly a little bummed because all of Boyfriend's staff (bunch of babies...) preemptively called in due to the weather. Even if it had snowed, it would have been less than an inch or two. Grow a pair, people xD So he had to go in on his day off, surprise surprise x.x
Oh well, I guess 'date night' will turn into 'movie night' instead!


----------



## Phantomrose

@Zexious - Awww that sucks! I am really starting to hate the snow. Called work asking if they needed my brother and I to come in today and they told us to stay home. Kind of bummed because I wanted to go in today, even if it was only for three hours. It’s going to be snowing all day today and tomorrow, and we do live closer to the mountain in the Poconos so we do get a bit more snow. 
@cbar - You are very welcome! Yeah it’s better to hold horses in warm weather than the freezing cold. The farrier in my barn is suppose to come next Monday and I have Jet on there, just in case for snow pads but I am reconsidering only because my trainer says that his feet are growing at such a slow rate, and said it looks like he doesn’t need to be done. The next farrier date is on the 12th of February, and last time he did get his feet done was the 30th of November. It also seems like after this week, it’s back to non snowy weather. 
@JCnGrace - It’s always interesting what you can learn on the Vet shows! I love watching the Vet programs and learning new things! At least the lump on TJ’s leg doesn’t bother him. 

Nothing really to confess today. Just wondering how tomorrow will be at the barn. I’m dreading that I might have to cancel my lesson due to the darned snow. The roads up here pretty much stink, and they take a while to clear them. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582

TuyaGirl said:


> @BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 Oh, I am sorry, I misunderstood what you meant. So, he just holds his leg up like that? That is so much less annoying than the pawing sound, lol!! And out of curiosity, does he lift his leg like that while eating? I've known two horses that did that, so funny


No worries  Yeah, he holds his leg up and he'll shake it from time to time. If you don't feed him he'll switch legs. No pawing. He does it while eating sometimes, but not always. He's such a goof lol

Now his pasture mate will dig a hole in the ground with his pawing, and pull against the lead. He's very impatient.


----------



## carshon

I confess - I am near tears.

Most of you will not remember (I do not expect you to) that when my family got our horse Belle in May 2016 that she came from a home that loved her too much. A super sweet lady that loved her horses but did very little for their over all health. 4 horses lived on 20 acres to do as they pleased and for Belle that meant eating herself silly and foundering in all 4 hooves. The owner realizing (with the help of the vet) that she was unable/unprepared to care for a foundered horse put her up for sale - and we purchased her. We also became friends/mentors for her and I started trimming her 2 other horses and 1 donkeys feet. M as I will call her is well intentioned but a little fearful of her very well behaved animals. M moved in November and my family and I were a little concerned as they moved to a much smaller property where her horses would not be able to free roam and graze all of the time - M would have to take an active roll in feeding and caring for them.

Well today my worst fears are realized. I just got a FB message from M asking for advise as 1 of the horses is not doing well - head down, shivering a little sweaty and she wanted to know what to do. Oh My! I asked about feed and hay and it seems that she purchased a round bale from a "guy down the road" and threw it out for the horses - but even to her the hay seems "smelly" and old. And she said that she is not sure about how much water the horses have been getting because "it has been really cold and it freezes sometimes" I told her to call a vet ASAP as it sounds like impaction colic - she replied and said vet will be out tomorrow. I asked her to send me pics and to check his gums. She said it was too dark in the corner of the barn he was standing for pics but he is just standing there with his head hung low and shivery and "off" I told her to call back this vet and tell him it looks like the beginning of colic and this is an emergency! She let me know she is on the emergency call list but they were not sure if they would be out today.

My heart is breaking for this poor horse. He is a gentle soul and I fear for the worst. Please keep Dewey in your prayers. I am just at a loss at how much else I can help her with. She is about 7 hours away from me now.


----------



## Tazzie

@Caledonian, thank you! Yuck to getting soaked through! No fun! And good luck with work stuff :/
@BlindHorseEnthusiast4582, dang pony!
@Phantomrose, it's actually pictures collaged together  I purchased three of them. Guess the fourth was a bonus haha! She's amazingly talented! And YES, so glad the fridge is alive! My trainer doesn't have Facebook, so we text. Unless either of us is driving, then we call. I hate talking on the phone too, so I get it :lol: ponies! Glad you're ok after your fall!
@Change, I love it! Favorite picture now haha! And no rush. Our goal is to find The Farm by end of this year. We don't have a place for one right this minute unless there was one we could NOT pass up (which there is a little Arabian in our area that if the lesson program he's in ever gives him up, Nick agreed we will do what it takes to get him). So she has time :lol: and yay! Sounds like the perfect place for the handsome boy! Congrats @Celeste!
@cbar, thank you! And yes... that's the part of life I HATE. We'll get through it. We always do. Just ugh! Yay for riding! Have fun with the farrier!
@JCnGrace, don't do it haha! We purposely allow them to go into winter with a bit of extra pudge so they have fuel for winter :lol: yay for alone time and being productive! Glad TJ is good! And oh man! I didn't know that! Our two are spayed, but yikes!
@PoptartShop, I'm so glad you saw Camden! He clearly missed you as much as you missed him!! AWWW! And it was a GREAT day! We enjoyed ourselves  I do love the picture! She's amazing! I haven't ridden since our failed ride a week ago. This weather just makes me lose motivation :/ plus it was blowing snow a lot this weekend. Just wasn't feeling like hauling my family out there. I'm glad the water is fixed! I'd have been SO mad! And EVERYTHING always breaks around the holidays or when we get our tax return. It never fails  I do love my trainer though <3
@TuyaGirl, thank you! I love it! And UGH! That was Nick's phone! Died New Years Eve! Thankfully phone place was open New Years Day and he was able to get a new one! Sorry about the tense barn environment, the stalker, and your job :sad: hopefully it gets better soon! Poor horses! I hope they fatten up nice and good!
@carshon, I hear ya! SO tired of these bipolar temps! I'm ready for it to warm up and stay warm! Yay about your hips! Glad they are feeling better! I'm so sorry to ready your latest post :sad: prayers your way for Dewey. What a heartbreaking situation.
@Zexious, yay for lunch with a friend! And so glad you're getting stronger! Who cares how slow, it's happening!! Good work! And we got snow! It was supposed to be less than an inch. It was a few inches. Made the roads slicker than snot (and I live on a steep hill). NOT fun going in to work this morning!

Survived the weekend :lol: kids and I went sledding quite a bit. I was supposed to have a banquet this past Saturday, but it was postponed until this Saturday. Now I can't attend as I'm going to the Charlotte Dujardin clinic. Bummed since I missed last years and was excited to go this year. But.. not missing my clinic.

This coming Friday is the banquet where Izzie won four awards, so that's exciting  Saturday and Sunday I'll be at the KHP for the Charlotte clinic.

But that isn't all...

One of my friends asked what day I'll be there, and he'll make sure I meet her!!! I might get to meet my idol!! There WILL be a picture if this happens!! EEEEKKK! EXTREMELY excited.

In other news, this weather removed all motivation to ride, so Izzie is enjoying her vacation. Her first outing isn't until Equine Affaire, and first show isn't until end of April. So eh. I'm tired, she's tired, and the weather stinks.


----------



## Change

Alabamans are weather wimps. Schools were closed today for snow - about 1/2" - and there were only 4 people at work (out of maybe 100!). I stayed about 1/2 the day then hit the feed store for cubes and RB on the way home. And then the phone rings: because of extreme cold weather being predicted and the possibility of icy roads, schools are closed tomorrow! I wasn't looking forward to the 25 mile drive in to work just because of the general inability of southern people being able to drive on ice, so I guess I'll just work from home tomorrow, too. I'm pretty sure the office will be a ghost-town, anyway. ;-)

Last night two of our propane-fueled gas log heaters quit on us even through the tank says we're still at 20%. My room is still working, but Kyle's and the den's both went out. So we broke out the electric heaters until I can get the gas-company-inspector out here to figure out what's going on. And I can't believe we're down to 20% already - usually a full tank will last us the entire year (we only use it for heat). I filled the tank in July!! Has this winter really been that much colder than usual? And we still have 2+ months to go!! ACK!! 
@JCnGrace - I'm glad TJ's bump isn't anything serious. And yes - do get Miss Lily to the vet soon. I know what you mean about wanting to feed extra on the cold days. I'm bad about that - but since mine don't have a round bale to munch on, I don't feel as guilty - until I look at my wallet.
@cbar - that's so sad about the lady's poor horse. Do keep us posted on Dewey!

The snow today wasn't too bad, but when I went out to feed this evening, our black-topped driveway was a bit slick. I guess the heat it absorbed during yesterday's sun is gone now and it's beginning to ice over. BLEAH. I don't like ice-skating down the drive to feed the horses - especially since tomorrow morning's forecast is around 9F!


----------



## JCnGrace

@carson, that is so sad. Certainly will say a little prayer for Dewey. 

@Tazzie, when it's this cold out I don't spend much extra time at the barn. It's get the chores done and get back in where it's warm asap!


How exciting to get to meet your idol! I thought I was going to get to meet George Strait once but he was late getting to the concert so it didn't happen. We were at the concert with Dale Earnhardt and they were friends. Afterwards Dale sent us a personalized autographed picture of George which was nice of him to do but it sure as heck wasn't like getting to go meet him on his bus. Of course it saved me from making a drooling fool of myself so maybe it was for the best. LOL

@Change, I hope the gas people can get out to you soon. 9 degrees and little electric heaters do not go together! You might want to leave a good drip going in all your faucets.


----------



## Tazzie

@Change, yikes!! Stay warm! Hopefully they have some answers for you. It HAS been rather cold this year. We are blowing through our pile of firewood like it's going out of style. I'm hoping we will have enough to get through winter, but at the rate we're going we may be switching to electric heat for the last bit of it :/ just been so dang cold! And I definitely think working from home is the best idea! Do it haha!
@JCnGrace, that's how I'm feeling. I wouldn't go outside at all if the kids weren't constantly begging to go sledding. I'm always cold as is, so why do I want to go outside where it's freezing?? And ohhh, that would have been cool too! Awesome about the picture, but definitely nothing like meeting them! I'm worried I'll be the drooling fool, but I'm so excited at the thought! Fingers are tightly crossed in hopes it happens!

Ugh, second day of excessively long days. Got in at 6, will leave around 5-5:30 (depending how long lunch is). I'm just so tired. But my dress came for the banquet last night, yay! Tried it on and it fits great! Love it!


----------



## TuyaGirl

@carshon I hope Dewey can make it! Any news so far? That is so sad. Some people don't know any better, and they end up messing up things with the best of intentions....
@Tazzie Wow, it's so cool that you are getting to know your idol! Pitty that the banquet will be on the same day, but you are right, sounds like it will be totally worth it!!  Once Pearl Jam were coming to Portugal and I had no money to buy a ticket, so the idea was to just go near the stadium and try to listen to their songs from the outside. Before going I decided to have a coffee and I found a ticket on the floor!!  Next day I told a friend of mine how lucky I was and he was like 'Yeah, big deal, I've been playing guitar with Eddie Vedder outside Irish Coffee' - How lucky was he??? And the weather stinks around here too, Tuya is having such loooong vacation as well 
@Change I hope your heaters get fixed soon! Well, ate least with all that cold you can work from home. I have to do 1 hour trip each way everyday to get to work, although compared to your temperatures in here is Summer, lol! Stay safe from ice skating - I do lots of mud skating around here as well

Tonight I dreamed Tuya had died in a freak accident where she had been taken away by strong waves that were reaching the top of the cliff at the barn. I think I dreamed that because I heard on the news that we are going to have really big waves today. What I felt was... Just no words. Glad I woke up soon.


----------



## Change

@TuyaGirl - I liked your post about everything except that nightmare about Tuya. I've had horrifying dreams like that, too - and once had to get out of bed at 3 a.m. to go out and make sure the horses were okay after waking up from a scary one.

It's chilly in the house, but livable. Our pipes didn't freeze, so we should survive the day. Tomorrow is supposed to start a warming trend that will have us in the high 50s/low 60s by Sunday. I am SO ready for a little pleasant weather.


----------



## PoptartShop

@Phantomrose ugh, it snowed here this morning, STILL snowing...let's just say my commute to work was not fun! :icon_rolleyes: People can't drive!
@Change that's funny. Nowadays, around here too, people close school for ANYTHING. Wind even! When I was in school??????? We rarely EVER CLOSED!!!!!!! It's not fair! :lol: I remember waiting for the bus in the snow, ice, etc. We just did it! & it wasn't too long ago, I'm only 26!
@Zexious Movie night sounds good.  Can't beat that!
@cbar I agree, holding horses in the cold isn't fun! Ugh, I hate it!
@TuyaGirl aww thank you :smile: Gosh, that reminds me of my ex from like 8yrs ago. He'd constantly try to contact me after we broke up, on all different numbers/apps. It's a shame. He definitely needs to get a life!!
@carshon oh no, I am so sorry. :sad: Keeping Dewey in my prayers & thoughts. That is heartbreaking. Please keep us posted. :sad: 
@Tazzie that is AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So happy for you! And yes, pictures are a MUST!  Yay! That is so cool! & yeah, the weather is such a downer. I'm sure she is enjoying her vaca!
@JCnGrace glad you got some alone time.  & yay for TJ's lump not bothering him! That's good to hear. 

I confess, it's snowing here & my commute to work was not fun. Ugh, people are idiots! But I'm here...wooo! LOL.


----------



## Zexious

@Phantomrose - I love the snow! When it actually snows. Which it didn't haha. I also don't love the people who don't know how to drive in it, and those who think an inch is snowpocalypse 2018.
I hope your lesson didn't get canceled, and that it was a good one!
@carshon - Poor Dewey ): I hope this all turns out ok and that maybe this will serve as a little bit of a wakeup call for M that she needs to play a more active role in their care... I'll be sending positive vibes. Please keep us updated ):
@Tazzie - Boyfriend's parents live at the top of a steep hill--their cars couldn't make it up the drive the last time it iced over! It's definitely tough in a place with moisture where things slick over; we didn't have that problem nearly as much in Colorado, despite getting snow a lot /lot/ more frequently.
Sounds like you're up for a really exciting week! Take lots of pictures <3 Don't forget to squeeze in a little rest when you can!
@Change - The schools here closed too without any snow. I get a kick out of it xD
@TuyaGirl - I've had dreams like that: where you wake up with this horrible sense of dread, and have to take a moment to realize it was just a dream. ugh x.x Give Tuya extra snuggles today to make up for it 
@PoptartShop - I'd honestly rather go out, but I was able to talk him into watching the My Little Pony movie with me. Small wins xD
Drive safe!

I confess that, because I've been so busy, I've been neglecting the house work a little. I desperately need to vacuum, send out thank you cards (from Christmas! I'm the worst), and the laundry is starting to pile up... But I'm heading out again tonight (dueling piano bar!), so I'm not sure it'll all get done. Hopefully tomorrow...


----------



## carshon

Good news on Dewey. M sent me a message back and it was Choke and not colic - BUT he was like this for almost 24 hours so the vet warned her that she HAS to make sure they have water at all times and that this could happen again and be worse. She said he got some strong antibiotics and the vet told her to call and give an update on his progress but to watch for signs of pneumonia. She has the best intentions but horses are a little more work than she ever anticipated.


----------



## cbar

@carshon, really glad to hear that Dewey has a better prognosis. Hopefully M can take care of him so he can get better. 

@PoptartShop, I too remember having to go to school in all sorts of weather. School was NEVER cancelled. It seems these days the kids get a lot of time off from school too. 

@JCnGrace, my Dad would have $hit bricks to meet Dale Earnhardt. He loved that guy! Nascar isn't a huge thing up here, but my Dad really enjoys it - but he's always been a car nut. I have never met anyone famous, although my Mom spent some time chatting with Garth Brooks when she used to work at the airport. That was kind of cool. 

@TuyaGirl, I hate having dreams like that!! I actually had a bad dream about the horses last night. It was a very odd dream - Tiger got stolen b/c I'd left him in my horse trailer...and well, it is very hard to explain b/c you know how dreams jump around all over the place. But I was glad to wake up from it.

@Tazzie, sounds like you have all sorts of exciting things happening. Sounds like the banquet is a pretty fancy affair?? Too fun!!! 


Nothing exciting here - horses feet got trimmed yesterday and they were all pretty well behaved. Next time my farrier comes out it will almost be spring!!


----------



## PoptartShop

@carshon oh thank goodness! Whew. That is a sigh of relief. I am glad it was not colic. I hope he feels better & constantly has water nearby to prevent that from happening again! Ugh! That was a scare.  
@cbar right? Like, come on! Kids can go to school when it's windy! LOL
If we did, they can!

I confess, does anyone else realize what they 'want' AFTER the holidays? I should've asked for a Barefoot bareback pad. :rofl:


----------



## JCnGrace

@*carshon*, that is good news about Dewey. If she feeds hard feed I always liked to put corn oil on it for about a week after an old mare I had would choke. I don't know if it helped her throat feel any better but it made me feel better to do it. LOL After the week I'd switch back to just pouring a cup of water over her grain. 

@*cbar*, Dale and his wife were very nice people, at least they were that one time I met them. I'm not a fan of NASCAR either but had heard stories, like you do of most celebs, about what an a-hole he was. Well as we were being escorted to a room to wait for the concert a little boy asked him for an autograph and the arena security guard told him to go away and Dale told that guard to NEVER tell one of his fans to go away. That little boy got not only his autograph but got to spend about 5 minutes talking to him and his mom took pictures of them together. Some a-hole, huh? And just for clarities sake, I didn't know him personally, we were with him because hubby had set him up with police protection while he was in Indy which somehow led us to being invited to going along with him to the concert even though hubby wasn't his protection. Maybe he liked having an entourage. LOL


----------



## Captain Evil

One of the things we do in the winter to make money is to organize dive trips to various places. It is tricky though; the organization is hard and if you don’t do it right or get enough people, you can take a real financial bath. Don’t ask me how I know.

Anyway, this year we are doing a reconnaissance trip to Greece and a full trip to Mexico. But DH has been so occupied building a compressor room and fixing the house that he has not put a whole lot of effort into the Mexico trip, with the result that we wound up a diver short of getting our group rates, and the deadline for name submission was yesterday. 

Bath-time.

So yesterday morning I told him that if he could wrangle up one more diver, I would go crocodile snorkeling with him in Mexico, never dreaming he could do it. 

But he did. He got, not one, but THREE more divers! And he is not going to let me off the hook either - I am committed!

These are American crocodiles, and they are mighty big. Here is a photo I swiped from the place we are going, Chinchorro Banks:









I am not normally one who pees in her wetsuit, even diving with sharks, but this might prove to be the exception...


----------



## Phantomrose

@carshon - Thank goodness Dewey is ok! Let's hope that she takes the Vet's advice to heart. Those moments can be really scary and a wake up call sometimes. 
@Tazzie - How exciting! I love Charlotte Dujardin! Let us know how the trip goes and what it's like meeting her. And pictures if you can 
@Change - Lol, I would like to see some Alabamians try to survive the North East! They would prob have a heart attack.  
@TuyaGirl - It's a good thing that you woke up from that. Nightmares are just terrible. 
@Zexious - There hasn't been much housework done at my house either. Everyone is either weary, or sick due to the weather, so we all just been kind of run down and trying to stay as warm as possible. 
@PoptartShop - I agree on that 'want' thing! There are a few things I forgot to add to the 'want' list, but I'll just get them as soon as I have the spending money to do so. I still need to buy my own saddlepad and girth for Jet. For now on, my trainer is letting me use her girth and one of the saddlepads from the lesson horse tack room. Oh, also need a half pad too. Need to add that to the horsey want list. 
@Captain Evil - That picture is cool! I lthink crocodillian species are awesome. My love for them started when I was younger, watching the Crocodile Hunter program when it used to air on Animal Planet. You're going to have a fun time! 

I confess, no trip to the barn today. The roads on my street weren't clear, and we're still waiting for them to be clear. I also forgot to set my alarm to update my trainer of the situation. Ended up oversleeping, and when I woke up, saw a text from my trainer asking what was the status for today. Woops! Texted her back apologizing for the late reply, and that the roads on my street were still not clear. Was suppose to have a lesson at 12:30pm. When I checked my phone, it was around 1pm. So big whoopsie! I also texted her that I will pay the 35 for the missed session (our barn has a policy that if you miss a lesson without at least 24hr notice, then you have to pay the lesson fee still for missed instruction time, though there are rare exceptions to that rule.) She also advised me on my pony's feet, and that it was perfectly fine to schedule him for the 12th instead of the 22nd, since his feet are growing at a slow rate anyway. So yay for that.


----------



## Change

@Phantomrose - I used to live in Kansas City, MO and Wichita, KS, so I know about brutal winters. Why do you think I now live in Alabama and dream of returning to AZ? I can deal with the cold, I just don't ever want to HAVE to ever Ever EVER again. 

What happened to global warming???


----------



## GMA100

So glad rapper got a good home @Change! 

Oh goodness! @carshon! I’m so glad Dewey is better than expected! Is M going to try and rehome or what? 

Exciting!!! @Tazzie!!!!!

Can I come along @CAPtian Evil? I love Crocs and gators! I go swimming with gators every year at the river a couple miles down the road. It’s so exciting not knowing where in the world the gator is! 

@PopartShop, start dropping hints on BF, family or anyone! lol ya know, "it so long till Christmas......I really want that bareback saddle before then...idk what I’m gonna do!" :rofl::rofl::rofl:
@Zexious, don’t we all need to do housework?? Lol 

Sorry about your dream Tuyagirl  



I confess it snowed for the first time in about 7 years here. I wasn’t to pick pleased, but was kinda fun...I’ll post a pic or two and the some of my.......PUPPIES!!! they’re getting so big! 


I wrapped Angel up like a burrito and took him outside. I don’t think he liked it lol


----------



## JCnGrace

Holy HUGE teeth @Captain Evil! Not for me, they can swim faster than I can!

@Phantomrose, I'd have opted out too. I need to go birthday present shopping for my mom but don't want to drive on our slick road. 


The little snowman is cute @GMA100 but those puppies are TOO STINKIN' CUTE! I'd want to keep every one of them.




Freckles is too funny. While other people deal with witch mares while they are in heat I deal with a mare that loves everyone when she is. Todays love interest was Gamble and they hung out at the fence line together all afternoon. She nickered all through feeding time for someone, anyone to come give her some attention. Good thing it wasn't farrier day or she'd have been batting her eyes at him and rubbing her nose on his back as he was bent over trimming the front feet. She was also the mare I had to separate from the other mares at foaling time because if she didn't have her own she'd try to steal someone else's foal. She's starting her heat cycles a bit early this year so at 23 I wonder if she's reaching the horse version of menopause.


Speaking of which...Where the heck are all those hot flashes when you need them? LOL


----------



## PoptartShop

@Captain Evil what an awesome picture! :O Huge teeth though, whew! Swiming with them would definitely be an experience. You are way braver than me! Greece & Mexico will be really cool too; you'll definitely have to show us some cool pictures.  Love it! 

@Phantomrose aw, sorry you missed your lesson. :sad: It was definitely icy/snowy here yesterday too, I didn't even ride.
@GMA100 yeah, I already put the bug in the BF's ear. :lol: Hopefulllllly!
OMG the puppies are so cute!!! & aw, the baby! <3 How adorable, like a little burrito! :lol: I can't deal with the cuteness. I want a pup!

@JCnGrace awww Freckles. She sounds so sweet! That's funny she's like that when she's in heat. Most are not!
As for the hot flashes, omg...my mom is going through them, they are not fun. But I guess since it's cold out they'd be a good thing right. :rofl:

I confess, it's another cold day, but I am going to ride with my friend on her horse Trigger tonight. Hopefully the ground is better than yesterday, it was an icy mess. :icon_rolleyes: Ugh. SPRING WHERE ARE YOU?
No bareback pad tonight though, I'm gonna ride in my saddle. Since I'm hopping on Camden this weekend (for the first time in a month!) I want to practice being back in the saddle. :lol: Rusty girl probz. Although, riding in the bareback pad probably helped my seat. I will definitely use it again...but I can't wait to have my OWN bareback pad. Sooon I hope! 

I also confess,


----------



## Zexious

@GMA100 - Ha! True!
Love the puppies! They're getting so big 
@Phantomrose - Hope everyone in your house is staying warm!
I miss the days of $35 lessons. Hopefully the roads are clear for your next one!
@PoptartShop - A cliffhanger! 
@JCnGrace - You definitely got lucky there! After my first filly, I've vowed that mares are just not my cup of tea... But your Freckles sounds like she might be an exception! 
@Change - The uncharacteristically brutal winters are actually indicative of global warming 
@Captain Evil - Wow, that'll be quite the adventure! What's your favorite scuba diving destination?
@cbar - When is ground hog's day, again? 
@carshon - So glad to hear it didn't end up being colic. In light of this, do you think she'll continue to keep her two remaining horses, or do you think she'll consider rehoming them?

I confess that I'm not ready for my workout today Dx Feeling just a little bleh. But no pain, no gain! 
Stay warm, everyone!


----------



## PoptartShop

WHAAAT. LOL my second confession didn't post! Oops! :lol: Wacky computer.

I was going to say, I also confess I ate too many cookies today already...someone brought them in at work, I can't help myself!! LOL


----------



## Tazzie

@TuyaGirl, that's exciting too! I'm just so beside myself haha! I'm so sorry about your dream! Thank goodness it's not real!
@PoptartShop, I'm so freaking excited I can't even contain it haha! The delivery guy was like "why are you so excited??" So I told him :lol: he understood (internal delivery guy here where I work; he's super nice and we chat often). But yes, ugh to the weather!! People really are idiots in it! And I always think of things afterward haha! Never fails! Hopefully soon you'll have your own bareback pad! Good luck on riding! And yay to riding Camden again!! Oops about the cookies :lol:
@Zexious, I understand that! When roads are bad here, I always take the longer way home. That way I'm coming down the hill to my driveway instead of climbing up the hill. I can typically make it in that way. Still hate it! Hope the piano bar was fun! I love those! And ugh, yes. My house is a wreck, but nothing I can do about it right now! Good luck with the workout! I feel ya though. I have the case of the blahs myself!
@carshon, yay for good news! Hopefully they monitor him better and ensure he always has water.
@cbar, it's a bit fancy! Fancier than the others at least lol I'm excited! And yes! Lots of good things! Yay for it almost being spring!!
@JCnGrace, how cool about Dale! I love when they show their true sides, when it's good at least! Haha about Freckles! Izzie's just a brat to anyone regardless :lol:
@Captain Evil, that's a whole lot of NOPE from me!! Good luck!!
@Phantomrose, I will! I'm dying from excitement!! Hopefully I'll have plenty of pictures!! Sorry about the lesson :/ that sucks!
@GMA100, I know!! And CUTE puppies!! The snowmen are cute too, but those puppies dominated haha!

Whew, today is the last day of my short/long week. I have about two hours left of work, and then I'm off. Banquet tomorrow, Charlotte Saturday and Sunday!! SO excited!!

My friend and I also had a funny discussion earlier this week. We were talking about the meet and greet booth at Equine Affaire. She'd been saying if we had geldings we could just toss two in together (jokingly). Then she was like "Sadie (her mare) and Gazelle (other friend's mare) would just stand there pinning their ears and squealing, but won't kick because they are ladies." I said unless we added Izzie as she's anything but a lady :lol: she was like "Izzie would be beating everyone, and Sadie would be bolting out of the stall like "let me out!! I've seen this horse have a come apart and I want NOTHING to do with it!!"" In which we laughed. Then a priceless comment came. My friend was like "Izzie is the Chuck Norris of the Arabian mares." I'm pretty sure people heard me cracking up miles away hahaha! Izzie is a bit of a brat when it comes to space. She's better than she was when riding, but she wants a bubble and no one is allowed in it.


----------



## Phantomrose

@GMA100 - Aww those puppies are so adorable! 
@JCnGrace - My gelding loves it when the mares go into heat. There was one mare that went into heat about a week ago, and all he would do is stay by her side (divided by a fence line.) He would also chase his normal herd buddies away from the girls if they went near the border. 
@PoptartShop - I agree about the Spring! Please come soon spring! I am crossing my fingers that you get your own bareback pad someday.  
@Zexious - Usually they're 45 if I am doing a private, 35 for a semi private. When I didn't own a horse it was 50 for a private and still 35 for a semi. My trainer tries her best to do semi private with riders of similar skill level, so it's a better deal for the riders. Good luck on the work out! 
@Tazzie - It did suck yesterday. I felt mostly bad about not being able to see my gelding, but I bet he's happy about not having to work a lot lol. I get to see and work with him on Sundays, so that's always a good thing. I usually make a trip up there 2x a week (Sunday and Wednesdays) because those are my days off of work, and by the time I get out of work it's too late for me to go to the barn lol. Woot Banquet and Charlotte! I bet you are dancing with excitement. 

I confess, that I am looking forward to the Summertime. More daylight, and hopefully, I will have my license by then. I feel ready to take the Written Test for my permit. It is just the matter of my brother being ready for it as well, so my mother can take us both to the DMV. Jet is really making me move forward with the effort to get over my fear of cars and driving, and to get my license. I am hoping, after I get my permit, to do well with practicing with driving and that other cars on the road won't give me nerves.


----------



## JCnGrace

@*Zexious*, I've always gotten along with mares and never really had one that acted bad just because they were in heat. That is not to say I haven't had mares that were witches (I really want to write that with a b so as not to offend witches LOL) but they were like that all the time. I did have a mare who was just as sweet as could be all the time except for about the first 3 days after foaling. Had nothing to do with being protective of the foal, she didn't care what you did with it, just don't mess with her. I'm guessing it was from her uterus cramping to get back in shape. After a few days she'd be back to her normal loving self.

@*PoptartShop*, me too! Everyone on here kept talking about cookies and got me hungry for some. I confess that I cheated by using the already made up cookie dough and did one package of peanut butter and one of turtles. They were all gone in 2 days. Hubby probably ate most of them but I had more than my fair share too. The dog even got some of the peanut butter cookies. He has quite the sweet tooth. 

@Phantomrose, good luck getting your drivers license. I promise after you get used to driving you'll love the freedom it offers. 


Have a blast this weekend @*Tazzie*!


----------



## Change

I confess....
Granddaughter is pestering me to let her drive more so she can get her license next month. She's almost 18, but her parents never let her get her permit or taught her how to drive. Since I only have trucks, she's sort of commandeered the F150 as "her" truck and that's what she's learned to drive and will have to take her driving test in. @Phantomrose talks about getting over her fear of driving and of other cars. Imagine what it feels like for the person in the passenger seat, hoping she's taught the newbie driver enough to not get us both killed!

It's supposed to be in the 50s and 60s this weekend. I've pretty much decided that the 1st thing on my priority list is riding. The poop can wait.


----------



## JCnGrace

@Change, what ever happened to drivers ed being offered in summer school with teachers who had brakes on the passenger side? Bet that saved parents/grandparents a few gray hairs!


----------



## Change

She did take driver's ed during summer, but in a little sedan. That won't help her much when she has to do her behind the wheel test in our F150. So - miles in the truck are also required. I'll admit, she's a better driver than my nerves give her credit for - she's even quit scooching waaaay over to the right when traffic is coming toward us. She doesn't take risks, pays attention when I give her guidance, and obeys speed limit signs. The only things we haven't done are work on parking and driving on the Interstate. Parking, mostly because there's no place to practice. Interstate? Because I'm a coward.


----------



## JCnGrace

They don't offer it in schools here anymore. They either have to take lessons with a private instructor or wait until they are 16 1/2 and then get a permit and have to log so many driving hours with an adult. I'm not sure if they can still get their license at 16 and one month even with a private instructor because all the kids I know waited until they could get their permit and then learned from a parent. I couldn't wait to get my license and my great nieces & nephews and grandkids are like "Meh, I don't care if I get them or not". Well, grandson #1 wants his but not bad enough to keep his grades up.


----------



## Caledonian

We've always had to go to a private driving instructor or log hours with an adult. I've always thought that the American system of teaching it in schools was better as it gets it out of the way. Over here, an increasing number are waiting to learn, especially if there's reliable public transport.

I had lessons from my parents and found that it's far too easy to get into an argument when it's a member of your family. Of course they may've had good reason to argue as I think I might've scared them grey. 

My mum was okay, if a bit nervous, but my dad was qualified to drive police cars and he expected me to talk through everything i was doing and seeing. I could barely drive in a straight line at the time; my brain couldn't cope with telling him why i was changing gear and what hazards were down the road as well!


----------



## Caledonian

@*JCnGrace* - I would loved to own a mare like Freckles. If I hadn't worked with some wonderful mares my own ones would've put me off them for life. Sasha wasn't nasty, just very aloof and stubborn. Pepsie was a nightmare; everything was battle until she went into heat then it was World War Three. 

Toby was the foal lover. He spent ages standing at the fence with them. The mares were less than happy.

@*Tazzie* - the 'mare bubble', both of mine had it. 

I'm on a hill as well and I do the same if the weather is bad. I come down then turn into the drive, if I come up the hill I've got to slow for the twists and turns and all of the momentum is lost by the time I reach the extra steep hill inside the gate. 

Hope you have a good time this weekend.

@*carshon* - Glad to hear he's better. It must be difficult to be so close to the horses but limited in what you can do to help them. 

@*Phantomrose* - Depending on the riding school, we're about $20 to $35 an hour as part of a group, inc mounting and dismounting. When I started it was $4. 

@*PoptartShop* - We've a guy at work does the same with biscuits, massive cakes and sweets. It used to be on his or his daughter's birthday but now it's every week. 

I confess that I'm sitting looking out of the window and it's snowing extremly hard. I was going into work but there's a foot of snow on the road and the car won't be able to handle the conditions. Apparently the main roads in the valley are passable with care but my hill and the steep hill up to my work are blocked. It looks like I'll be working the next two weekends to make up my hours.:frown_color:

I blame a guy at work for all of the bad weather. On Monday he said that it's almost spring like, as it was sunny and he had daffodils coming into flower. I just knew the weather was going to take a turn for the worst. :smile:


----------



## TuyaGirl

@carshon I hope Dewey gets fully recovered soon, without any fluid getting into lungs. Still keep up updated when you have more news.
@Captain Evil wow, I admire your courage! There is no way I would choose a place like that to dive. But glad you are going to get it done, if it's what you wanted 
@GMA100 Awww what a lovely burrito!! And omg I want all your dogs. Now! Lol!
@PoptartShop I hope you get the pad soon. Enjoy the ride and cookie accidents are delicious! It's hard to have just one, right? 
@JCnGrace poor Freckles!!  Tuya goes from I will kill you to trying to hook up with mares and ponies. It's a surprise, I never know.
@Tazzie lol! Chuck Norris. I bet you had a really good laugh. Tuya and Izzie together would be something!! Or not really... 
@Phantomrose I hope you get your driving license without any issues, and nothing as driving more and more to overcome the nerves and fears. I know what I am saying  I hope you have a lesson soon and the weather improves.
@Change I hope you hop on the saddle soon. And also hope all goes well with driving practice.

Not much to confess here, just came in to wish everyone a great weekend!! Didn't even check weather forecast, but whatever it is not as bad as most are facing 

Enjoy!


----------



## PoptartShop

@Tazzie sounds like a FUN weekend. Have a good time!!!!  
LOL that is so funny about Izzie! :lol: Omg! 
@Change ah, I had to go to a high school (not mine) to get mine done. It was pretty easy but we practiced parking with cones (for parallel parking) & my mom also took me to a school parking lot to practice my parking. My Dad let me drive his truck before I got my car, it was fun.  She will do just fine! And yay for riding, I feel the same way, it finally won't be crazy cold!
@JCnGrace cookies are so good! I just had another. :rofl: Oh well, it's FRIDAY!
@Caledonian oh no about the weather. :sad: I wouldn't want to go out in it either. Just a recipe for disaster. I hope you get some sunshine soon...it definitely sounds like the guy at work jinxed it! Grrr!!
@TuyaGirl aw, I hope you have a good weekend and get to spend some time with your girl!

Happy FRIDAY! 
Had a good ride last night. My position seems a LOT better in the saddle since I've been riding bareback lately, so that was nice.
Tomorrow morning I'm riding Camden, I'm SO excited to finally hop on him.  Although just hanging out/grooming him last weekend was just as lovely.
Gonna ride him Sunday too, the weather is supposed to be in the 40's/50's so it'll be bearable for once.  I'll take pictures! <3


----------



## carshon

I confess I seem to have found the perfect Yoga pose to unlock my tight hips (piriformis syndrome) Some of you will laugh but my DH brought my saddle into the house after Christmas so I could try to start sitting in it to help stretch my hips and thighs. I try to sit in it almost daily but needed help getting my leg over it and sitting in it was painful. (it is on a saddle stand) Well I started more Yogo poses and it seems the "frog" pose has done the most good. I actually got into the saddle today on the first try lifting my leg high enough to get on and sat in it with very very minor pain! I am so thankful. I rode a lot last summer but it always hurt and by fall it was almost unbearable 

yeah for Yoga!


----------



## Zexious

@JCnGrace - They don't offer Driver's Ed in Colorado, either. I went through a 'private school' type of gig, which was mostly watching horrifying videos of every type of crash under the sun, but it allowed students to get a permit at 15 and a half. 
@Phantomrose - Still sounds like a great deal!
Best of luck with your written test.
@Tazzie - That's too funny xD The Chuck Norris of Arabian Mares... my favorite  Enjoy your banquet!
@carshon - Yoga is so good for you! Keep up the great work!
@PoptartShop - Glad to hear you had such wonderful rides! I'll live vicariously through you <3!
@TuyaGirl - Have a great weekend! :')
@Caledonian - Stay safe in all that snow! Brrrr

I confess that I had a little bit of a 'slip up' yesterday, and I'm a little bummed out. On the plus side I went to the gym and got a really good workout on, and I also made it to the library. On the down side, I did a lot of the things that I'm really trying hard not to do: I didn't get any work done, I hate out for dinner, and I stayed in bed most of the day surfing through youtube. I'm disappointed in myself, but I got up early to finish all the work I didn't do yesterday, and am doing my best not to dwell on it ):


----------



## Phantomrose

@Change - I hope the best for your granddaughter in getting her license. She sounds like she's a really sensible driver!
@JCnGrace - If you're 21 or over, at least in PA, I found out you do not have to log your driving hours. As long as a person has a permit, you can go in at anytime to get the license. My goal is to take at least 2-3 months of practice driving, then do the Driving Test when I get confident with the road. There's only a few places that I want to drive to anyway- mainly just the barn. Thankfully the drive to the barn is pretty smooth. The drive to work is ok, but it does getting busy and chaotic at times down there. 
@Caledonian - I've noticed that with some people in the UK. My husband lives in London, and has his Provisional (well I think it's expired by now.) He just never felt the need to learn to drive since Public Transport is so accessible there. His cousin, on the other hand lives more up North in Leyland, and she has her Driver's License because of how long the wait time is for Public Transport is up there- more rural. It kind of reminds me of the difference between where I live in PA, and where I used to live in CT. In CT, I lived in a more townie like area, and Buses ran every 10 minutes. Up here in the Poconos, Buses run every hour. There are Ubers up here (I took an Uber to the barn last Wed when my mother was sick) and that costed me around $60 round trip. When I first started with Riding Lessons, way back when I was 13, it was $25 for a Group. I remember it was a 1/2hr lesson and that included grooming, tacking up, mount, dismount, etc. At my current barn the lesson starts when you get on the horse. The rule is Students have to arrive at least 15min early to groom and tack up the horse before lesson time (Beginners will get help the first few times). For more experienced students, you have to be in the Ring warming up by Instruction time. Stay warm as well! A foot of Snow is not fun. 
@TuyaGirl - I hope so as well with the driving! I hope you have an awesome weekend as well!
@PoptartShop - How exciting! Don't you just love getting in the saddle after riding bareback and feeling a difference in position? 
@carshon - That's pretty creative and nice of your husband to do that! Take it easy and good luck on the Yoga! Keep at it!
@Zexious - lol thanks for the luck! and hey at least you got a good work out in, and sometimes all you need to do is stay in bed for a bit. Don't feel too bad about it and focus on the positives  

Nothing to confess today. Just hope everyone has a good weekend!


----------



## JCnGrace

Forum is acting crazy tonight. I get server error more often than not, my "like" button wasn't working a minute ago and lost the first post I tried to make in here.


----------



## Fimargue

I'm tired of this weather!! It does nothing but rain. Last week was sunny and it was lovely and this week just rain again, and they have got the weather prediction wrong all frickin week.

And fed up with the place I have my horses in. 

Field is really muddy due to said rain. Feel like waterskiing when I walk there. 
They still don't have free choice of hay like was agreed in the beginning, and she was supposed to organise the bale in the field, and I have been asking about it. So when I go there and find my horses without hay once again, does make me rather ****ed off. 
She has dared to ask me if I could put hay for everyone... I have said yes two times because I'm nice. I have also put hay to the other horses because I don't like to see them being without. So I'm paying to do the work I used to do. Just super.
Nowhere to prepare horses really and can't keep the tack there. 
There is a guy who helps there with some stuff, and he always seems to have the need to come to talk to me. I don't fancy being bothered every time when I'm just trying to spend some quality time with my ponies.

Needless to say moving asap.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Tried to get through everyone’s posts but their are so many! You guys move quick.

I confess it has been a really stressful couple of weeks my nursing registration still haven’t come through and I start work on the 29th so it’s been hard work trying to get them to hurry up and process it plus trying to plan the wedding which is in April.
The positives are I finally, after 5 months got a video of Theo! Not much going on but I got one which makes me so happy!!


----------



## JCnGrace

Good luck finding a new place @Fimargue! About mud...that's something every place has to deal with unless you live in an arid climate. We live on very hilly terrain and this is the best I've ever dealt with as far as mud but there are still areas that get muddy when we get lots of rain. 

@Rainaisabelle, did you post the video in Theo's thread? I didn't make it to much of the forum last night and haven't made my way past this section yet this morning but I'll be looking for it. 


This is my first post today so hope I don't lose everything again. So far the forum has been working better than last night just in reading and going from page to page.


----------



## JCnGrace

YAY! It worked! LOL


----------



## Fimargue

JCnGrace said:


> Good luck finding a new place @Fimargue! About mud...that's something every place has to deal with unless you live in an arid climate. We live on very hilly terrain and this is the best I've ever dealt with as far as mud but there are still areas that get muddy when we get lots of rain.


Thank you, lovely! I know, I'm used to having fair amount of mud, no problem, but here it's just so extreme. Believe me that I really mean it when I say there is a lot of mud. I was so not expecting it to be this bad.


----------



## Change

My mom put me behind the wheel of her GTO as soon as my feet could reach the pedals. I think I was 12. She took me out into the desert and made me practice starting from a stop - without spinning the back tires. Once I got that down, we drove around on the dirt roads. I was 14 when we dared the roads, and no, I didn't even have my permit yet. I drove on the freeway the day I turned 15 1/2, on the way home from the DMV, a learner's permit in my proud little hands. Needless to say, I was a darned good driver by the time I turned 16 and got my license.

I did the same with my boys, although they started on tractors between 7 and 9 years old before moving into cars and trucks. They all took drivers ed through school, but that was just so my insurance rates didn't skyrocket. The oldest boy got his license in CA at 16. The two younger lived in KS - where you can get your permit at 14 1/2. They both got their licenses at 16 as well.

My oldest granddaughter lives in TX - and I paid for her private driver's training, since they don't offer it in school. It was $500!! But she completed the course and was able to get her license at 16 1/2. The granddaughter that now lives with me didn't keep her grades up while living in TX, so she wasn't allowed to get her permit. When she moved here, at 17, I took her to the DMV to get her permit and then enrolled her in the school's summer driving program. We had a pit more driving to do, but she'll get her license by the time she turns 18.

And now, my confession: 

I did as planned today and ignored chores - and got BOTH horses ridden. 

I took Tango out first and he did remarkably well considering he hadn't been ridden since October. He didn't like a stack of round bales, though. That was worth a pretty good spook. He was also very leery of a stack of firewood and a lone cotton plant still covered with white tufts - silly horse! 

Cally was next and after a slight argument about actually leaving home, she was, as usual, very forward and jogged more than she walked. I swear that horse barely knows how to walk! We did pretty much the same loop as I did with Tango, minus the silly horse spooks. We even got a few nice canters in, too. 

So - my back is complaining a bit (ain't age a wonderful thing?), but I'm happy. I rode my ponies!


----------



## blue eyed pony

Oh gosh I haven't been on in a while O.O

So, Ikora got hind shoes on. I realised she'd outgrown her saddle so now it's for sale... no interest of course because nobody's spending money on anything. I'm riding my high withered thoroughbred bareback... :| :|

And... now for the confession... despite having owned her for over two years now, I only JUST realised how much Ikora reminds me of my first thoroughbred, Sugar. These two photos are 10 years apart, of horses born 20 years apart. Sugar wasn't my first horse, not by a long shot (I've been in horses all my life). But she's the horse that first introduced me to the wonderful world of thoroughbreds. My favourite breed, still, 10 years on.

I also confess that I think my position has gotten overall worse... but I feel like I'm a more effective rider now. I was good at looking pretty on a horse back then, but I had no clue whatsoever how to do anything other than plonk around.


----------



## TimWhit91

So my car got hit tonight. Parked in front of the house. Some people walking by saw it. The people that hit it took off. The car they described was a neighbor. So now the police are out looking for him. Ugh. Car is totalled. Just what I needed.


----------



## Change

Oh, @TimWhit91 - I am so sorry about your car. I hope the find the creep so his insurance can get you into a rental car and get your car fixed! And I hope they arrest him for hit and run, too!


----------



## Zexious

@Phantomrose - Good point!
I hope you have a wonderful weekend, yourself! Get lots of riding in 
@timWhite91 - I'm so sorry to hear about your car, that's such a huge bummer. I've definitely been there (both having my car hit while it was parked and I wasn't present, and having my car totaled... admittedly, they were different times), and it's no fun. Hopefully you can get something really awesome to replace it with (even though it's a huge headache either way). Keep your chin up!
@blue eyed pony - Unless you're showing (and sometimes not even then xD), I think effectiveness is the goal :') I've always been a stickler for my equitation, but I know lots of people who aren't.
@Change - Riding > chores every time 
@JCnGrace - Wishing you a fabulous weekend, friend! (8

I confess that I got a lot of work done today, but not much else. Boyfriend has been working a lot--supposedly he's taking tomorrow off, and I'm really looking forward to the company!


----------



## JCnGrace

YAY for @Change getting to ride not just one but both horses! 


Dad always put us in his old, drive to work car and then we'd drive laps around the garden. Other than the first couple of times to make sure we knew what to do he didn't even ride with us. Don't know how old I was but I remember even with the seat all the way forward I'd still have to scoot to the edge of the seat and had to look out the windshield through one of the open spaces in the steering wheel. Driving laps didn't teach me to park though and I still suck at parallel parking and try to avoid it all costs.

@blue eyed pony I'm guessing the bottom picture was the one taken 10 years ago only because the picture looks older. You on the other hand haven't aged a bit! Plonking along helps us learn how to stay on a horse so nothing wrong with that.

@TimWhit91, what rotten luck about your car. The only good thing about that news was that neither you nor your son was in it at the time. I hope they find the person that did it and that they have insurance but I'm wondering if they didn't stop because they don't. 


Thank you @Zexious and so far so good! Finally ventured out to get mom's birthday present and found her a simple CD player but they didn't have any audio books so I may have to get them online which I hate to do in case she doesn't like her present and wants to return it. I might try a different Walmart because ours doesn't have a very big book section even for regular books.


I hope you get to spend some quality time with your BF tomorrow, well later today now. 


Speaking of mud @Fimargue, it finally got warm enough here today to melt the snow and now it's raining so I'll definitely be wading through the stuff for the next little while. The mini's lot gets the worse because there's no grass.




I confess that while I was at Walmart I restocked my cookie dough supply. I got chocolate chip/walnut, chocolate chip/peanut butter, peanut butter, and turtles. The only good thing about this is a package of those doesn't make near as many cookies as a homemade batch and I can toss them in the freezer and forget about them until I really get a craving for cookies.


----------



## TimWhit91

Thanks guys. Good news, we did find the person, because 1. The witnesses were amazing and copied the license plate number and 2. It was my freaking neighbor. Cops were here all night, she said she didn't know she hit me. With the damage to my car...there is NO way she didn't know. But she is a single mom too...so when the cop asked me if I wanted him to arrest her for hit and run or just give her a citation for unsafe backing...I went with the 2nd option. She did have insurance, but my car is so old...they won't give me enough to replace the thing. Thank god tax season is almost here. And yes, I am so glad I am safe and my son is safe. I'm sad about the car, I love the old piece of crap. But my greatest treasure is safe in his bed right now.


----------



## JCnGrace

I thought of the other thing I wanted to say. I saw my worst nightmare tonight while watching Dr. Pol. A horse that had kicked through the metal siding on the barn. I had to doctor a friend's weanling filly one time when she sliced off half of her hoof from doing the same thing and it has left a lasting impression on me. NASTY mess and got to stinking something awful. I dreaded taking that bandage off every day that I had to do it - he was an over the road truck driver and his missus didn't like the horses all that much but she swallowed her fear every day and helped me any way she could. The filly's hoof eventually grew back although he sold her after she healed so I don't know if she was sound to ride when she got old enough to be under saddle and the update on the 21 year old mare on the show showed that she was healing ok but still favoring it pretty bad. They said if the injury would have been any bigger or along the back of the leg instead of the front they would have recommended putting the mare down. So if any of you have metal barns PLEASE make sure the inside is covered with wood and they don't have access to the outside of it.


----------



## JCnGrace

TimWhit91 said:


> Thanks guys. Good news, we did find the person, because 1. The witnesses were amazing and copied the license plate number and 2. It was my freaking neighbor. Cops were here all night, she said she didn't know she hit me. With the damage to my car...there is NO way she didn't know. But she is a single mom too...so when the cop asked me if I wanted him to arrest her for hit and run or just give her a citation for unsafe backing...I went with the 2nd option. She did have insurance, but my car is so old...they won't give me enough to replace the thing. Thank god tax season is almost here. And yes, I am so glad I am safe and my son is safe. I'm sad about the car, I love the old piece of crap. But my greatest treasure is safe in his bed right now.



Love your attitude about it! I'm glad they found her and you'll at least get what your car was worth.


----------



## TimWhit91

Plus...I was going to buy a different car soon anyway...so now I can have fun looking. I bought my old car before I had my son. It has 2 doors. I want 4 doors.


----------



## blue eyed pony

@Zexious - I'm a jumper, effectiveness is the goal even if I AM showing! :lol:
@JCnGrace - god no lmfao the second pic is the more recent of the two, it's lower quality because it's a video still off my phone and the old pic is from a nice (and I mean NICE) digital camera


----------



## Fimargue

JCnGrace said:


> I thought of the other thing I wanted to say. I saw my worst nightmare tonight while watching Dr. Pol. A horse that had kicked through the metal siding on the barn. I had to doctor a friend's weanling filly one time when she sliced off half of her hoof from doing the same thing and it has left a lasting impression on me. NASTY mess and got to stinking something awful. I dreaded taking that bandage off every day that I had to do it - he was an over the road truck driver and his missus didn't like the horses all that much but she swallowed her fear every day and helped me any way she could. The filly's hoof eventually grew back although he sold her after she healed so I don't know if she was sound to ride when she got old enough to be under saddle and the update on the 21 year old mare on the show showed that she was healing ok but still favoring it pretty bad. They said if the injury would have been any bigger or along the back of the leg instead of the front they would have recommended putting the mare down. So if any of you have metal barns PLEASE make sure the inside is covered with wood and they don't have access to the outside of it.


I once found a filly in the field with her leg open to the bone. Could not found the wire that caused it but a thought was that a wild boar took barb wire with him when being chased by the hunters, because they just have no respect here. No barb wire on the property, but on neighbour's yes. She had to be put down and ever since I had been fearing for it to happen again.

I have treated many wounds and the rotten smell is the worst. 

Good luck battling through the mud! I was just chasing other horses away from mine yesterday and it feels so effective when you are half stuck in the stuff. :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## blue eyed pony

I confess I don't appreciate how goshdarn nice my horse is often enough! 

Video stills from today, the dark mark behind her wither is a sweat mark from my thighs - we had w/t/c, halt, soft reinback, and even flying changes bareback


----------



## Zexious

@JCnGrace - Thank you, thank you! I'm looking forward to it 
What a horrifying story about the filly. Isn't it incredible the way horses find to hurt themselves? x.x Honestly.
@blue eyed pony - That's why I added the caveat to my post  That said, I think even effectiveness is not all that important in the jumper ring at lower levels, for a variety of reasons. 
Lovely photos! That chrome, though <3
@TimWhit91 - What kind of sedan are you in the market for? 

Nothing to confess here. I hope everyone has a fabulous Sunday!


----------



## blue eyed pony

@Zexious - I'm aiming for the upper levels


----------



## JCnGrace

@blue eyed pony, nice mare!


----------



## TimWhit91

I'm looking for a small SUV or something. I have been stuck with 2 doors for so long, it will be nice to have 4! Lol


----------



## Caledonian

@*Fimargue* – I hope you find a better place soon.

Our weather is rotten here as well. It was supposed to be warm enough for rain today @*JCnGrace* but it’s been snowing since midday. They say that things will improve as the week goes on. 

@*PhantomHorse* – I think the cost of learning to drive in the UK has a big impact on the decision. @*Change* They say it can be around $3700 for the average driver over here. It’s an awful lot if you’re starting out in life.


Hope everyone had a good weekend. I'm off to shovel more snow as the driveway is, once again, blocked.


----------



## blue eyed pony

@JCnGrace - thanks!  she has her moments that's for sure


----------



## Fimargue

Caledonian said:


> @*Fimargue* – I hope you find a better place soon.
> 
> ***
> 
> Hope everyone had a good weekend. I'm off to shovel more snow as the driveway is, once again, blocked.


I hope so too. 

I envy you for the snow, but not the shoveling lol. I'm from Finland so have done some. I just miss snow so much.

Have strength my friend!


----------



## TuyaGirl

@Phantomrose the main reason why I bought myself a car was precisely to go to the barn. No public transports from where I live that go into that area and it was impossible to keep asking someone to take me all the time. Plus I like to be there all the time I want and being dependant on someone else is not the same 

@carshon that's great that Yoga is helping you. And I think the saddle idea a very good one actually 

@PoptartShop I wish I had the will to ride bareback more often, but due to my mare's topline I actually struggle at the trot, and I am kind of affraid to hurt her as well. I hope you had a great time with Camdem and I will wait for pictures!

@Rainaisabelle Registration will come in time, you will see 

@Zexious We all have, and need, lazy days. You were on top of it next day, so who cares?  Enjoy the free time with bf

@Change yay for riding! And both horses. I bet you missed it.

@Fimargue Oh mud. I know the struggle. No indoor arena and very limited pasture time during muddy season as BO is very aware of my mare's clumsiness. She was never the most surefooted horse ever and even I cringe on her mudskiing skills, so I get his concern. Otherwise than that I am happy to board there and seems your situation overall is not the best.

@blue eyed pony You have a really nice horse and yes, very similar animals, like it was meant to be 

@TimWhit91 sorry about your car, but your attitude seems very positive about it. It will be a little help to move on for the next one.

@JCnGrace cookie dough... You shouldn't have mentioned it. Because I don't have it in the house and now I am drooling, lol! About the metal panels, well I think everyone in here knows Tuya's episode of getting hoof stuck on a metal panel pawing at stable door, so yeah, awful!

Weekend went really fast. Although the weather was actually not that bad I didn't ride. Have been feeling a little bit sick and was totally lazy to do it.
Tuya presented me with the most lovely images ever, since I own her. I regret not having my phone with me to record. Crossed my mind to go and pick it up, but my car was far and I just stood there having an Awww moment. That old mare was happy to be alive! I took her out myself, BO's son was outside with a friend of his and when we passed Tuya was so full of herself I heard him saying 'look at this stallion', lol! I let her go halfway, and the moments that followed will be in my mind forever as the image of pure joy. Old mare huffed, puffed, wonderful suspended trotting, tail high, bucked (strongly, vertical back), kicked, ran like a goof and did about 50 perfect levadas. I mean perfect. She was very collected most of the time and was a true joy to watch. I love her so much!! Ahah 
Today was raining - yay!! :-(

Little Lusitanos have a lot more weight on. Here they are. Imagine them a week before? They have lots of hair that helps to make them look more fat than actually are. The floor is dirt, dry lot.


----------



## blue eyed pony

@TuyaGirl - thank you  I count my lucky stars nearly every day that I have her. Nearly, because when she's a witch, shes a witch with a capital B


----------



## Change

@JCnGrace - gee, thanks for scaring the crap out of me! Now I'm really in a hurry to get the plywood up on the inside of my metal barn! :eek_color:
@blue eyed pony - your mare is lovely! 
@TuyaGirl - aren't those Awwww moments perfect? 

Chores took priority over riding, and after, because I'd promised, E got to drive. Now I'm late getting laundry done and hoping it's all dry and hung up before midnight. And I'm hungry. Tonight was a do-it-yourself dinner night, and I haven't yet.


----------



## JCnGrace

Sorry @Change but it can't happen too soon so please move it to priority #1 on your to do list. I know you have boatload on your plate already but... Once you've seen something like that you don't ever want to see it again. If it makes you feel any better I have also known horses who had access to metal sheds for years without incident.


I had popcorn for supper and for some reason that doesn't stick to my ribs for very long so I'll probably have to have a snack.

@TuyaGirl, what cute little colts, at least I think I remember you said colts in your first post about them. Looks like the darker one will eventually gray out too. 




I am bummed because our cbs sports channel is coming up as a lost signal and I missed bull riding tonight. don't know if it's a cbs problem or a dish problem but I contacted dish and the help person couldn't figure out the problem and said they'd turn it over to an engineer. Then I went to the network website to see if I could watch it online and they aren't showing dish as a provider so I'm wondering if they're having one of those endless disputes although those don't usually show up as a lost signal.


My family is driving me nuts, which is a short enough drive LOL, because trying to get everyone together on any given day is like trying to herd cats! I didn't even know I was in charge of planning mom's birthday get together until today, I just thought I was in charge of getting the gift.


----------



## Phantomrose

@TuyaGirl - I agree about that.  my mother doesn’t mind taking me to the barn on Sundays and Wednesdays, but I understand that it is quite a bit to ask. She usually just drops me off, then does whatever errands she has to run and comes back when she is finished, and that works out for the both of us. Though I am looking forward to learning how to drive myself so I can be a bit more independent and go to the barn more often. I want to be able to try to go after work so I can get more ride time in, or some other quality time with Jet. Awww and seeing Tuya like that must have been quite a sight! The Lusitanos looks so cute! 
@JCnGrace - Cookie dough sounds really good. Lol sometimes family are like that with plans and planning! It can be a bit crazy sometimes.
@Fimargue - lol feel free to come to the Poconos! There’s still some snow on the ground here. 

Today was an ok kind of day. I went to the barn and ended up just hand walking my pony. I didn’t feel too well after church and was debating on whether I should get on when I got to the barn. I finally decided to make it a lazy day. Jet was also pretty mellow today as well while I was walking him. There was a ground pole set up in the arena, so I walked him over it a few times in both directions.

I also confess, that I am a bit miffed at my cat. Last night, she jumped off my computer tower, and I think she borked it somehow. At first, when trying to start it, the pc gave me some errror beep codes. So opened up the case, made sure everything was in correctly, and plugged it back in. Now it just freezes at the Start Up screen, where it asks you to enter BIOs. I opened the case again, tried resetting the CMOs, closed it back up and tried again. Still borked. I think when she jumped off the tower and it banged against my dresser, it probably messed with the motherboard somehow. I think I may have to get a new motherboard inserted, and I know that’s going to cost a bit. Something I can’t do at the moment lol. My husband thinks it’s a different problem, and he’s going to Skype call me when he has time to see if he can help any further with it. Until then, I just have my phone. Good thing I have access to emails and stuff on here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JCnGrace

@Phantomrose, sounds like you had a nice time with Jet today. 


I tried having house cats one time because I was bottle raising two kittens. The day I came home from work and saw a broken lamp and other miscellaneous items laying on the floor was the day they got kicked out of the house and into the barn. That's been about 30 years ago and I may let one into visit on occasion but they are not allowed to take up residence inside the house. LOL I hope you can get your computer fixed.


----------



## twixy79

Confession Time... 
I think I have a favorite horse. Yeah, it goes against everything that I tell myself about pet ownership or children.. never have a favorite. But we all do... Right? It's not just me.. I mean don't get me wrong, I love them both, but there is something special that I have with Duke. And I think Loretta knows... Duke, my grumpy old man, is a mamas boy. He always comes to me first and listens to me. My poor husband is chop liver when it comes to attention from Duke. And poor Loretta just wants equal love. Which, I do. I literally divide my time, and me and my husband swap horses so everyone gets equal love. But when I am there alone, I see Loretta longing for the same bond that I have with Duke. Perhaps, once the weather is warmer, I will get there. Right now, visits are kept under an hour because frostbite and pneumonia don't sound fun... But here is the kicker, my bond with Duke isn't all snuggles and love. Duke only wants attention on his terms. I get there, he nuzzles, I groom him, he nuzzles again, and he walks off. End of attention. Loretta will stand with me for as long as I am there, nuzzling me and enjoying getting loved on. Does she know he was my first? haha anyway.. yeah, i confess, I am guilty of having a slight favorite. Duke was my 1st and with the timing of adopting Loretta, we didn't get much nice weather, or sunshine in order to really bond with her. Plus there was nothing seriously wrong with her, so she didn't require several trips down there per day for medication.
Gahh.. I am a terrible horse mom.


----------



## PoptartShop

SO much to catch-up on!
@*TuyaGirl* awww that sounds like a perfect moment! I love moments like that.  <3 So glad Tuya is feeling good! I'm sure that made your day!!! Aw!
And omg the Lusitanos are adorable. So cute! :smile: Thank you for sharing!

@*blue eyed pony* she is so cute! Great moving shots!

@*Fimargue* the mud is absolutely horrible. My muck boots are so disgusting right now. Ugh! 

@*TimWhit91* gosh, glad they found her. What a jerk. Hit & runs are horrible. What a terrible person. Ugh. People have no morals. :evil: & I know what it's like to deal with totaled cars, it's horrible. But you will get a new one just be patient and I am glad nobody was injured since it was parked. 

@*JCnGrace* ah, I hope you can watch it somehow online. :sad: That is so annoying when you wanna watch a show then BOOM something messes it all up. Popcorn for dinner...sounds yummy. I had some last night :lol: 
LOL that is hard to get everyone together for a day! Ugh! I'm sure they are driving you crazy.

@*Phantomrose* you can't beat lazy days.  Sounds good to me! Nothing wrong with that. Especially since Jet was feeling mellow too.
Aw, I hope your computer can be fixed! Silly cat! :sad: Unless it's just a coincidence but who knows right! LOL. 

@*Change* I hope your back feels better. I'm glad you finally got some saddle time.  It's totally OK to ignore chores to ride. LOL, we have to ride as much as we can when we get the chance to!

@*twixy79* I think you just have a different bond with each of them. Your bond with Duke is stronger for now because he was your first. Which is normal. Plus all horses are different. I think you and Loretta will form your own bond together soon, it takes time! :smile: Plus the weather makes it hard to be there all the time. It will happen!  Don't be hard on yourself at all.
You are not a terrible horse mom! 

I confess, I FINALLLY rode Camden yesterday for the first time in a month. Didn't get to ride him Saturday because the lady at the rescue had stuff going on, but I DID go to my other horse friend's bday party (the one who owns Trigger) & we were looking through stuff, SHE GAVE ME A BRAND NEW BRIDLE. It even had a BIT! 
I wanted to have my own stuff so I've been looking at bits/bridles, & she was like 'here, I don't ride English anymore so you can have it'. :lol: I was like WOW! 
So, Camden responded to it really well. So I'm happy. It'll take a few rides of course, for him to adjust but he was fine.

He was also very mellow yesterday; I think he was like...can we go on a trail? I don't wanna do arena work. But it was muddy so a trail wasn't an option. :lol: We did ride in a field though too. Plus it was perfect since I was trying the new bit.
Perfect relaxing ride. <3 Pictures as promised!


----------



## blue eyed pony

I confess I did a thing that would horrify one of my old barn owners today. I *gasp* rode with SPURS. 

Bringing on a young horse is always an interesting experience. I have her pretty much going how I want her on the flat now, just need her more consistent in the bridle in trot and canter. Her laterals are coming along nicely, and she did her first walk pirouettes today - which were LOVELY for a first few.

I am not a dressage rider. It's jumping time.


----------



## Fimargue

@TuyaGirl Mudskiing skills lol. Yes, I'm quite fed up. It's so much work there and no benefits. 

Poor little Lusitanos. :-( What is their story? 
@Change Yes, do it! 
@Phantomrose Wish I could come! Poconos, love it. Looks just my kind of place.
@JCnGrace Cookie dough... *drools* Why you lot always have the nicest things?? I'm like the biggest gourmand what comes to sweets, snacks and goodies, and France sucks for that (as well). Here they eat some frickin radish for an apero. Not even kidding, it's like they want to have it as miserable as possible.

Popcorn for supper. :lol: You are killing me.
@twixy79 I think that happens easily to everyone with two, or more horses. I feel guilty all the time, for one reason or another. My two are also jealous of each other. Neither of them want to really share their mama. Just yesterday we were there with SO. After giving attention to Talila, I went to Rafalca and my OH stayed with Tali. All that time still she had her eyes fixed on what I was doing with Rafi.
@PoptartShop Yay for a brand new bridle! And lordy how cute your boy is - those eyes!

Time for more coffee and get cracking with cleaning this house. If it's not the mud from my boots, it's the dogs' hair and dust and muddy paw prints, and rabbit poo and pee. Four years old and has decided that her potty is beyond her. :dance-smiley05: My little parrot is the cleanest in this household.


----------



## cbar

Hope everyone had a great weekend!! I feel like I didn't have a weekend and woke up this morning feeling even more tired  

The weather here was half decent all weekend so I actually got to spend some time on the horses. I wanted to ride Amber, but it is so icy around here, so we literally just walked in circles in the field. I wanted to work on her bending and responsiveness, so we had two short 20 minute rides. I think I may need to change her bit to something else. I also finally managed to get up to 20km in my mileage run. I've been stuck at 18km for the last few weeks....I think I had some sort of mental block as I haven' been able to up my mileage since i ran in Vegas over a year ago (it was a horrible run..so I think it stuck with me mentally). 

The lady who organizes the light horses at the Calgary Stampede also came out to meet Amber. She thinks she will be a good fit, but I need to get more miles on her as we will be required to do demos in front of the crowd (eek!!) 

@TuyaGirl, those babes are SO cute!! Is the plan to fatten 'em up and resell them or will your BO keep them for awhile and train them? Glad to hear that Tuya had fun kicking up her heels! 

@PoptartShop, that is awesome you got a free bridle!! And Camden has the sweetest face ever! I love seeing pics of that boy. 

@JCnGrace, talking about horses kicking through things. Where I used to board was a mare who kicked through the metal on the horse trailer. Completely destroyed her back leg. She did end up healing up and was sound to ride, but the scar tissue was really something else.


----------



## JCnGrace

@twixy79, I think that's a pretty common thing or at least it is for me. Funny thing is my least favorite probably gets the most hugs and snuggles because she lives for them. Everyone else walks up for their hug and hopefully a belly scratch and then steps away where she will follow every step I take hoping for extra and yes I usually indulge her.

@PoptartShop, pretty cool going to a birthday party for someone else and getting to bring home your own gift! One less thing you need to buy = more money for your bareback pad fund.

@blue eyed pony, it's good that your youngster is doing so well, such a good feeling when things go right!

@Fimargue, I always liken my dog in the house to being like having a kid to clean up after but at least kids can seem to learn to put away their toys if you keep after them enough. I've been trying to teach him to put his toys away for 7 years and haven't had a bit of luck. LOL

@cbar, congrats on your breakthrough in getting those 2 extra kms! Sounds like you had a very busy and productive weekend. I remember the days of going back to work to get rested up. LOL


----------



## twixy79

@PoptartShop I know that I will develop one of those bonds with Loretta once the weather is better, and we start working on my riding skills. My BO and a few of the other owners (2 of which are trainers and offer lessons) have said they will help me whenever I need. I find that reassuring, but I still would like to learn to ride before riding poor Loretta. She is so kind and patient, she would let me be a bad rider and not even let me know how terrible I am. I told my husband I wanted riding lessons for my birthday (in a week and a half) at one of the local places with an indoor arena. My massage therapist (my actual one, not Dukes, although she does do horses too) takes lessons there with her niece and since she is a slightly larger woman, I know they have a horse that I can ride. So my plan is to get some basics, find out if I even like riding because right now, the thought terrifies me. Not the falling part, I've already broken most of my bones playing sports, and I've had my share of head injuries... I am more afraid of what my inability and lack of knowledge could to do Loretta. So I will get 1-1 lessons with a professional who understands I don't want to race, compete, jump, etc. I just want to take a nice, slow, leisurely walk.
@Fimargue Duke does get jealous when I show Loretta attention, but he rarely cares enough to interfere. He will just watch and once in a while let out a snort and blow hay all over to remind me that he is watching his mama like a hawk. Loretta, on the other hand, will stand to the side, looking like a poor lonely horse who NEVER gets attention. Meanwhile, time-wise, I am pretty sure I spend more time snuggling her. I just always get Duke out of the way first because, well, he was first. 
@JCnGrace Duke is everyones least favorite (partially why he is my fav). He has no manners with the BOs husband or son who go out there to do stalls. His sheer size is enough to frighten anyone, especially since he is typically sooooo grumpy. But with me, the BO and a friend of mine, and farrier (omg my farrier, i love her) he is a perfectly mannered, well-behaved gentleman. Ironically, when driving, he listens to men better, but in every other aspect, he seems to be a real ladies man.


----------



## Tazzie

@Phantomrose, I had a great time at both the banquet and Charlotte! Those are good prices on lessons too! And good luck with all the driving test stuff!
@JCnGrace, we had a FABULOUS time! Ugh, how annoying!! Sorry you missed the bull riding :sad:
@Change, good luck teaching your granddaughter how to drive!! YAY for riding this weekend!!!
@Caledonian, it's annoying, but that's some mares for you! I honestly wouldn't change her, even though she drives me insane. And we had a great time  sorry you have to work weekends  dang snow!!
@TuyaGirl, I think our girls would really hurt each other :lol: or themselves. Darn mares! It did make me laugh hysterically though! I'm glad Tuya felt so good!! Lol about her being a stallion! And those Lusitanos are so cute! Glad they are putting some weight on!
@PoptartShop, we had a blast! So much fun! And yes, my dang mare :lol: glad your seat is better!! Yay for a new bit and bridle! And that you got to ride!! WOOHOO!!
@carshon, I'm glad yoga is helping you out! Wonderful news!!
@Zexious, it's my favorite too. I cracked up laughing haha! We had a blast! And don't dwell. We all slip up a bit. It's more important to accept the slip up and keep pushing forward. Being productive the following day proves you aren't letting yourself spiral. Everyone is allowed a slip up now and then!
@Rainaisabelle, hopefully they process it SOON! Ugh! And yay about Theo!!
@cbar, yay for riding! And good luck getting some miles in! Still super exciting!

This weekend was SO MUCH FUN! Maybe tonight (or this afternoon yet) I'll type up everything I took away from the clinic! A few things Charlotte stressed was FORWARD. Everyone from the 4 year old up to the Grand Prix horse was yelled at for being too slow/collected. The Grand Prix rider was actually told she'd have time faults and to MOVE IT! Go for a YEEHAW as she said! Another was TRANSITIONS! Very few were good enough for her. And last, rider fitness. She stressed the importance of this!

So when my neck/back feels better, I'll be tossing myself heavily into rider fitness! It was a wonderful clinic and we had a blast!

The banquet was awesome too! Also found out Izzie won one of my club's high point awards too  we were Champion Half Arabian Hunter Pleasure, Champion Adult Exhibitor, Overall High Point Horse and Overall High Point Exhibitor!

I went out to feed her last night too, and she still seems a bit sore on the backs of her hind legs. So, she'll be taking a trip down to Auntie Blair who has connections to someone who does laser therapy. It worked wonders for Izzie the last time we had a weird soreness/tightness, so I'm hopeful. She's been resting, so it shouldn't still be sore. Vet was stumped, and I've fired him anyway.

Some pictures from our weekend 


















Dreams became reality!


















And Izzie's thoughts when I told her more transitions were coming her way


----------



## PoptartShop

@twixy79 riding lessons would be a GREAT birthday gift. I hope you get them!  That would be really nice & would build your confidence up before getting on Loretta.  That sounds like a good plan.
Fingers crossed!

@Tazzie LOVE the pictures. It looks like you had an amazing time. :smile: Izzie is so silly with that tongue! :lol: Cracks me up every time.
So so happy you got to meet your idol. You look ecstatic! The laser therapy should be good. Hopefully she will be feeling better soon! <3 And congrats on the awards!!! That is a great honor and you and Izzie deserve it. 

@JCnGrace exactly, good point.  Definitely saved me money. I need to get new riding boots again soon too, so it can go towards that as well. :icon_rolleyes:

@cbar aw thank you.  He really does have the sweetest face ever. <3 I'm in love :lol: More miles will be great, I'm glad you got to ride too. Ugh, I hate the ice! :sad: Especially when it takes forever to melt. Like c'mon, weather!

@Fimargue oh yay for cleaning. Blah! & thank you!  I will pass along the compliments to him!

I confess, I'll be riding my friend's horse Trigger tonight.  This is the most I've ridden in weeks. LOL.
I like helping exercise Trigger too because he's also an OTTB and a challenge. :lol: Her husband STILL can't ride since he's recovering from surgery. :sad: So...I LOVE helping! Nobody else can really ride him & she doesn't know anyone else that can, so...here I am! :lol: 

Do you guys remember when I was leasing Redz??? He KINDA reminds me of him, only because he's a TB chestnut & when I look down when riding him, it makes me think of Redz. <3 I do miss him...he was my boy...but, his owner was just a you know what so, blah.
BUT, then I realized if none of that drama happened with his owner, I never would've met Camden at the rescue. <3 So, it is what it is.

My friend was like it's so nice out we HAVE to ride. Because it's gonna storm all day tomorrow & the rest of the week will be cold again. :icon_rolleyes: I'm like, SURE! LOL...but the hard part?????? Waiting for this last 1.5hrs of work to hurry up so I can just go. :rofl:


----------



## Mulefeather

@twixy79 - Loretta sounds like a doll! Those kind and patient horses are worth their weight in gold. 

Also, try not to worry too much about being a beginner rider/hurting the horse. Most of what hurts horses is bad riding over a long period of time, and being overworked when their bodies haven't been conditioned properly. With time and learning the right way to use your body, you'll be able to use your body effectively to help your horse. 
@Tazzie - CONGRATULATIONS on your win, and the clinic sounds like so much fun!! Don't you love the energy you get when you come back from learning from someone like that? It makes you want to shoot for the moon  

Hope everyone had a good weekend! Mine was full as usual. I went down to MD for the afternoon on Saturday for my niece's birthday, she LOVED the Breyer horse barn I got her and wanted to set it up right away. 

Sunday my friend came up, she wanted out of the house and I just needed help staying on task with unboxing stuff. I now have a biiiiiig box of horse stuff whenever I get another one  Some I'll be selling, some I'll be keeping. We talked about her wedding, friend stuff, work stuff, personal stuff, I showed her plans for the cabin, etc etc...it was a nice afternoon  

Oh and today I sent in my application to be a rescue volunteer - this place is about 15 minutes from my house. The other thing I'm considering is just seeing how finances are after this coming month, and then starting driving lessons up in the spring with one of the 3 big-name driving trainers in my area. Guess I better get cracking with finding more writing clients


----------



## Captain Evil

I confess that I tried, once again, to get caught up on the forum. My plan was to start with January 1st and work my way forward, but I went too far back and got all tangled up in October. Before you know it: out of time. I have so many unanswered questions... what dream did you have to abandon, @TuyaGirl? And Izzy must have recovered from her chiro disaster, but how?? What was going on?? 

So many questions...

Between the wretched weather, lack of scallops, and a sexagenarian tender, DH has not been out scallop diving much lately, but he and a new guy decided to try it this Friday, despite the freezing weather. The plan was for DH to launch the ****pot, and then his new tender would park the truck and trailer and row out to the ****pot in our little pram. 

However, things did not go as planned.

When DH got to the launch site, the steep road leading down to the ramp was very icy. He stopped at the top of the hill, thought for a moment, and then made a very bad decision. He started down...

I was not there, so there are no photographs, but I have prepared some artist renditions of the event.

This is DH on the verge of making his very bad decision:









Here is a picture of the very heavy boat pushing the not so heavy truck down the hill at ever increasing velocity, despite the brakes being full on. At this point, DH is thinking that either he and the whole works are going to plunge into the ocean or the boat is going to crash and flip the truck. He is considering bailing out.









This is the result: far, far better than it could have been. (Aerial view)









The boat pushed the truck so fast that the whole works jackknifed and got wedged between two snowbanks. I called a tow truck and they said that if they tried to go down that hill, they would just add their truck to the pile-up. So DH and his tender tied their two trucks together and managed to haul the boat around and back up over the hill. Phew!!

DH and the boat are fine. The insurance guy said about $5,000.00 worth of damage to the truck...


----------



## Zexious

@Tazzie - Thank you for your kind words! I'm one of those people who's really hard on themselves, so it's somewhat reassuring to hear that other people have days like that too.
It sounds like you had an absolutely amazing weekend! A great clinic is wonderful, and it looks like you had a great time at your banquet. I'm so glad you and Izzie are getting the recognition you deserve! You're a wonderful pair, and hopefully the laser treatment does your fantastic little mare some good  Give her a kiss for me!
@TuyaGirl - Thank you! We had a good day--he has tomorrow off, too, and I'm really looking forward to it. I'm going to try to talk him into taking me shopping <3
There's something good for the soul about a senior horse <3 Especially one that's feeling good, and really enjoying life! Try to capture some pictures for us next time  Those little Lusitanos are just to die for. I like the one with the heavily graying face ;O;
@Blue eyed horse - 👍 I think I have mistaken you for another HF member who was showing at open/local levels!
Glad to hear things are going well for you and your lovely mare!
@Captain Evil - Wow! Oh my gosh, what a scary situation! I'm so sorry about the damage to your truck, but I'm glad your hubby wasn't hurt, and that things weren't worse.
@Mulefeather - I'm excited for your to start lessons! Try to get some pictures #myfavorite
@PoptartShop - Enjoy your ride! I love living vicariously through your rides on various horses <3
@cbar - How exciting for you and Amber! Keep us updated on her progress!
@Fimargue - I hope you enjoyed your coffee! Keeping up on housework really is a never-ending job, isn't it? Dx

Not much to confess here! I ended up succumbing to a nap today (ugh), but I got a lot of work done, and I hope to reward myself tomorrow with a shopping trip :') #SephoraPls


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

TimWhit91 said:


> So my car got hit tonight. Parked in front of the house. Some people walking by saw it. The people that hit it took off. The car they described was a neighbor. So now the police are out looking for him. Ugh. Car is totalled. Just what I needed.


:shock:


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

@twixy79 I know exactly what you mean. Inca knows that Sonny gets special attention even though I always make a fuss of her. On the plus side they have been equally neglected lately!!! Havent ridden since before xmas, first because of xmas and (a few missed opportunities) then my truck failed me, and my ford isn't ready yet (two more days), and we have had winds and rain not far off gale-force (top of a hill, always worse than the flats). But I check we have four horses on four feet everyday, and they have water. They have about 15 acres to free range so are getting plenty to eat. Hankering to ride again.


----------



## Phantomrose

@Tazzie - Congratulations to both you and Izzie for receiving Overall High Point Horse and Overall High Point Exhibitor! Lol reading about Charlotte stressing forward, that is what my trainer stresses as well! Forward and impulsive from back to front! That and making your transitions count, and look good. I love the pictures that you took! It looked like you had a blast, and that last one of Izzie is so cute! 
@twixy79 - riding lessons are always good to have, even if you do not want to compete or jump or anything like that. There is a trainer out there for you and Loretta! 
@cbar - At least the weather is finally letting up to ride! Just keep the Calgary Stampede in your thoughts. Have positive thoughts. 
@Fimargue - Good luck with the house cleaning! 
@blue eyed pony - keep at it with the young one! 
@PoptartShop - Lol work is always a drag! I remember you talking about Redz a while ago and wondered whatever happened lol. I’m glad you met and found Camden at the rescue, and that you’re helping your friend with Trigger!
@Mulefeather - I hope for the best with your driving lessons, and hope for the best with your application! 
@Captain Evil - Thank you for the visuals, and Ouch that is a lot of damage to the truck! What a bad decision!
@Zexious - I like my naps when I take them. Sometimes they are refreshing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JCnGrace

Dangit, just lost all my replies, I hate when that happens! I can only blame it on myself this time though and not the forum.


----------



## Change

Y'all talk too much and too fast, especially since I only missed a day! But... (from memory, so sorry if I miss someone)
@JCnGrace - yes, it is at the top of the list - well right after figuring out what's going on with K's health (again).
@PoptartShop - I adore Camden! And I'm glad you're also getting to ride Trigger. 
@CAPtainEvil - yikes! Glad no one was seriously hurt! The truck can be fixed.
@Zexious - naps are heaven. Never feel guilty (unless they happen during work meetings!)
@twixy79 - everyone seems to have a favorite horse if they have more than one. I love both of mine, but in totally different ways. Mare Cally couldn't care less about being loved on, except when I hit that Awwww! spot on her neck. She just wants to be fed. Gelding Tango will play hard to get until I start ignoring him, then he goes out of his way to be IN the way and demands attention. LOL!


----------



## twixy79

@ShirtHotTeez I am not sure that Duke or Loretta have ever been fortunate enough to graze in a pasture. Their pasture is pressed stone dust. This spring we will see what grows in the new section of their pasture that is not stone dust. If the soil there is decent, perhaps we can seed a bit. Our BO would never oppose anything that would cut down on Duke & Lorettas round bale consumption  Even though we full board, and fully trust our BO, I just prefer to go down and check on them daily. I am down there blanketing them when its too cold, feeding them, grooming them, and yep, I muck stalls for fun. Go figure. Once the weather warms back up, hopefully I can get down there a bit more


----------



## Tazzie

@PoptartShop, I was so ecstatic I was bouncing prior haha! I was SOOO excited!! Izzie is a silly pony :lol: and I'm hoping it will. Anything for our plucky little pony :lol: and thank you! I'm so excited to pick up my awards on Sunday! I was bummed I couldn't go to that banquet. It was supposed to be the weekend before, but due to weather it was bummed back a week. And I just couldn't miss Charlotte!! Yay for riding! And yes, while it's sad Redz isn't in your life anymore, you never would have met Camden. Everything always happens for a reason, even if that reason stinks for a bit!
@Mulefeather, thank you!! And yes! I definitely plan to do more clinics when she's in town! Worth it! If it wasn't so dang muddy I'd be all over going out and riding RIGHT NOW! We are planning to go on Friday and Saturday since it'll have a couple days to dry out a bit. Yes to lessons!! That'd be so awesome!! Glad your niece loved her gift! Good luck finding clients 
@Captain Evil, Izzie had acupuncture and chiro work, and it helped. But it seems shes still a bit tight in some areas. She'll be getting laser therapy to help with that  she LOVES that treatment! I think she likes the pampering :lol: and just generalized soreness that left people scratching their heads. We're guessing she plays too hard in her field at this point. And YIKES! What a scary situation! SO glad your DH is ok! Ouch about the insurance though :sad:
@Zexious, I am too, so I get it! Don't be too hard on yourself though :wink: it'll make you depressed, which will kill your motivation, and then you'll be trapped in an endless cycle! We really did! The weekend was bliss! And thank you! It makes me smile  she loves laser treatments, so I'm sure we won't hear any complaints :wink: spoiled pony! And I absolutely will give her a kiss from you 
@Phantomrose, yes! And NOT yank them down if they make a mistake. When she was working on sending some of the horses forward, they broke into the canter. The riders kept trying to yank them up quick. She was like "NO! Let them make the mistake! They need to learn to push into the forward, not just speed up." It was very eye opening. ANY mistake was met with calmness and allowed the horse to continue for a couple steps, then bring them back down with a quiet transition. It was fascinating to watch. So worth going! I wish I could have taken pictures, but I don't want to exile myself from future clinics. And I have the girl who hosted the clinic as a friend on Facebook, so... Thank you  I'm excited about being named that again! And she's a true character :lol:
@Change, oh no! What's wrong with K?? Is something going wrong? I know he gets dialysis, but what's going on??

So, Nick surprised me by doing all the laundry yesterday and folding almost all of it while I was at work yesterday  he was off to take Kaleb to the allergist! It was a pleasant surprise!

And this morning I was approached by one of the ladies that runs a horse show we were going to go to this year. She told me it's confirmed that the Half Arab Sport Horse Under Saddle ATR class will be a bonus class for my incentive fund! Woohoo! So it'll be a money earning show now! YAY!

Other news too. Nick's dad went to his grandpa's house on Sunday since Nick and his siblings were in his will. Not everyone could be there, so just his dad went. Apparently a quarter of everything will be divided up between Nick and his two brothers and sisters (so they each get a sixteenth of what he had). Sad, depressing stuff to go through, but this includes the sale of his house and what he had in savings, etc. My mother in law implied to Nick it'd be enough to pay off my student loans. Still extremely sad to think of him being gone, but having those paid off will open a substantial amount of money every month that we can be setting aside for our farm.

And with regards to the farm, Nick wants to wait even longer now *sigh* he says it's a sellers market right now, and the likelihood of finding a good, reasonably priced farm right now would be hard. We've at least agreed that if we don't have a farm, and it comes to when we planned to breed Izzie (roughly 2020), that we'll find a place set up to handle a mare and foal, and then just the foal. Izzie won't be carrying the foal, we will be doing an embryo transfer into a recipient mare.


----------



## Fimargue

@twixy79 Talila should always gets attention first, because she was first, and that's how our relationship works. I'm still building our bond with Rafalca as I have had her since last summer and I was away from them for two months. Has gone far better than with Tali at first because it took around 8 months to get to her. And I always say that bond comes from riding, doing things and facing challenges together. 

I just love Loretta. I would like a horse like that for my OH. He had his first riding lessons on an Irish Cob that was just like a mini Shire. I adored that mare, she was so wonderful.

Here she is:


Wonder if I can find one in here.
@Zexious Always! That stuff is what keeps me going. And yes, house cleaning never ends... :dance-smiley05: Hope you got to go shopping! I just can't stand Sephoras etc anymore because of the smell.
@Captain Evil OMG. :eek_color: So glad your DH is alright!
@Tazzie Congrats on your award!!
@Mulefeather Bix box of horse stuff sounds awesome!

Now, will come back to reply more, as I have to get going. Need to go in the post office to get my pony stuff.


----------



## PoptartShop

@*Tazzie* a money earning show will be AMAZING!  Yayayya! I am loving all of this good news. & I agree, paying off the loans will really help a ton. It'll make for more splurging room for the farm  & he folded clothes?? Nick needs to come here & teach my BF how to fold! LOL. :rofl: That's awesome!! Woot woot!!

@*Fimargue* oooh pony stuff!!!  Fun fun!

@Mulefeather you can't beat free horse stuff!!  That's awesome. & the wedding planning will be fun too. & Breyer horses are so adorable. I want one. LOL. *I'm 26...but I'm a kid on the inside*
@Zexious have fun on your shopping trip! 

@Captain Evil oh no. That's so scary. :sad: I am so glad your DH is okay & the truck is replaceable, he is not. Really glad he made it out okay. That is horrifying.

@*Change* aw thank you!  Camden will love all the compliments!

Trigger was good last night...we rode 2 miles, down this long road (it's a huge area w/ fields & everything near my friend's house). Once it gets lighter out I will be able to take pictures of it. It's amazing.
Then, ended up cantering a bit on the way back...LET ME JUST SAY...I needed that adrenaline rush. Trigger was so good!  It was fun! Kept him at a steady canter, didn't gallop off because well, it was dark. :lol:

Today it's gonna be thunderstorming/raining ALL day...woo...no riding today, but my thighs could use a rest day. :lol: Can't wait for all the mud. :icon_rolleyes: NOT. Happy Tuesday!!!


----------



## Change

@izzie - K's been having issues with edema since Thanksgiving. His legs are massively swollen, and in the past few days his feet have started looking bruised and he's also had some signs of edema around his abdomen and diaphragm. He's seeing the vascular surgeon later today since these are all signs of poor circulation and possibly CHF. 

BTW - missed saying it on my previous post, but congrats on winning all those honors. You must really be proud of Izzie. And the clinic sounds like a lot of fun. Can I ask why you're going to try breeding by embryo transfer rather than letting Izzie carry the foal?


----------



## Zexious

@PoptartShop - Thank you, lovely c:
That sounds like a fantastic ride! Growing up in the show ring meant (aside from guided trails or very occasionally piddling around the property) I never had much opportunity to take to the trails or go exploring on horseback. A two hour ride sounds fantastic, and so good for the soul! Give Trigger my love (8
@Fimargue - The smell? Huh, I never really noticed that there was one (especially since the modest perfume section is always tucked away in the very back of the store).
Loretta is adorable looking!
@Tazzie - You're right! It's one of the problems I have--being hyper critical of myself really does make me less likely to do good the next day. Changing your perspective isn't easy, but I'm doing my best and have been making some positive changes! One day at a time, you know?
What a good hubby!  Boyfriend never surprises me with stuff like that xD I always have to ask--he should take a page or two from your man's book. ;; The housing market really is a fickle creature. It's frustrating to have to wait, but if your area really is a seller's market (so many are, right now) it does make sense to do so. What does your dream farm look like? :')
@Change - They really are xD Naps are some of my favorite things to do. I'm pretty much a master sleeper--I can do it anytime, anywhere, regardless of how much sleep I've already gotten that day. Not necessarily a good thing, but if I'm ever hurting I guess I could sign up for sleep studies xD
I hope you have a happy Tuesday!
@Phantomrose - I love them way more than I should!
@JCnGrace - I hate when that happens. Then I usually just give up and say like "I wrote a reply but it's gone now :')" then move on with whatever confession I was making xD

I confess that I'm looking forward to breakfast!
Have a great day, everyone!


----------



## cbar

@Tazzie, I was like, "wha?? Your hubby did laundry & FOLDED it?" He deserves an award!!  And glad to hear you had such a fabulous weekend. You and Izzie are rockstars!! I , too am also curious about the embryo transfer. I don't know much about that kind of thing. 

@CAPtainevil, what a scary situation to be in and super glad to hear your hubby got out unscathed. I really did enjoy the drawings though  

@Zexious, have a great time shopping today! 


I could have gone riding after work yesterday but my motivation was just not there. So I just took my grooming box out to the field with a halter and groomed each of the horses. Was nice & relaxing, and I was super impressed that each of them didn't move even though they were never tied up. Guess they enjoyed being brushed! 


Today I have to drive to town after work - the horses are almost out of hard feed and they wouldn't be impressed if I missed a feeding.


----------



## Tazzie

@PoptartShop, yess! Lots of good news! We sure needed it! And I'll be excited to really dive into farm searching. Rather upset it's switched back to a sellers market, but such is life. And he can be amazing! I told him Sunday I was disappointed he couldn't get the laundry started, or at the least fold his clothes and the towels. I didn't care if he left the other stuff for me. And he took it to heart by doing the laundry and folded nearly everything. It was a NICE surprise! Yay for getting a nice ride in!! You needed it  and yeah, rain here too. Yay for mud......
@Change, I'm sorry to hear that :sad: I hope they can figure something out for him. Please let us know how the appointment goes! And thank you! I'm very proud  for the breeding, it's just what we want to do, and a lot of people have encouraged us. This way, we ditch the risk of losing Izzie while still breeding a performance foal from her. She can continue showing and campaigning to keep proving her worth. And she won't have all those ab muscles she needs for Dressage going slack on us. The biggest reason ultimately was to remove the risk of losing her due to complications from carrying a foal/foaling out.
@Zexious, I figured. It's something I struggle with too :wink: it is hard to change your perspective, but I know you can do it! And he can be sweet on occasion. It's not often. And I'd told him I was disappointed he hadn't at least started laundry and folded his stuff Sunday. So he decided to do it yesterday. I came home expecting none of it to be done. It does make sense, but still makes me sad. And I don't have the full plan drawn up in my head lol a lot will depend on location. We are SOO hilly here. My ideal would be a long ridge top that isn't extremely steep down some of the sides. Have the arena either on the ridge top or cut into the hill. A simple barn that has room for expansion should we need it. Areas for the horses to run in for shelter so no one HAS to be cooped up in their stalls all the time. And a cute farm house (or even a barn house) that is two stories, preferably with a wrap around porch. I'd like to see my babies from my bedroom window and when relaxing on my deck 
@cbar, he can be sweet! If I could clone him, I think a lot of ladies would be happy :lol: he puts up with a lot and can be really helpful! Thank you! I'm super excited about the awards! And the weekend will go unmatched for a while in awesomeness! I'm still learning, but I think it's a good route. We remove the risk of losing Izzie while still breeding a performance foal from her. We can keep riding/showing her without worry about stress, and she won't have her abs (a vital part for dressage horses) stretched from being pregnant :lol: a lot of people who know Izzie are relieved this is the route we want to take so we don't lose her. She's very special to a lot of people. I don't blame you on lacking motivation. This season is tough to get through! Have fun driving to pick up grain!


----------



## JCnGrace

@Zexious, yeah, I was so mad at myself and it was too late to start all over. This morning I'm going to try to hit on some of them but I'm sure I'll forget some since I've slept since then. LOL


Naps are good and being hard on yourself is nonproductive. That old saying of "with age comes wisdom" applies here because you learn over time to accept what is and perfection is an unattainable goal. That's not to say you shouldn't strive to be better but rejoice in the baby steps and quit thinking you need to immediately be at the finish line.

@Captain Evil, thank goodness truck & boat didn't end up in the ocean and that hubby came out of that unscathed! 

@Tazzie, congrats on your awards and I'm glad you had such a wonderful weekend! Izzie's picture is too funny and your happy smile in all the pictures made me happy just seeing it. Your contagious!

@Change, I hate, hate, HATE hearing that about K. I hope they can do something for him. Give him a hug from me and tell him he's in my thoughts and prayers. He is such a special young man and the thought of him having to deal with even more than he already does just makes my heart ache. Hugs to you too, I'm sure you're crazy worried. 

@PoptartShop, I still think of Redz on occasion. He was such a big part of the beginnings of this thread that I feel like he's a missing member of the forum. It's good that you have Camden and Trigger to shower your attention on now though I'm sure Redz still has a special place in your memories. I know there are horses and ponies from my childhood that I still think fondly of even though they weren't mine.

@cbar, what a bad horse mommy you would be if you let them run out of feed. LOL and just kidding because that's what mine think if they miss their daily handful of oats. 


Congrats on achieving that extra 2 km! I can't imagine making it 2 km let alone being 2 above your normal 18. My knees and lungs would divorce me.


----------



## JCnGrace

Still trying to herd the frickin' cats that are my family. Thought we finally found a good day only to call my brother and find out he has a dentist appointment that day but isn't sure what time so now I have to wait until later tonight or in the morning to find out because he's working his booth at the Home Show in Indy. I think his retirement and turning his business over to the son lasted about one day. LOL


----------



## JCnGrace

@twixy79, I hope you find you enjoy riding once you start taking lessons. For the type of riding you want to do I don't think you'll hurt Loretta in the least. 




Hubby goes in for his roto-rooter procedure tomorrow. I'm not looking forward to him going through that so I can only imagine how he feels about it. (shudder) 


Back to cold weather today and wind. I can handle the cold fairly well (not without some whining) but wind coming out of the north chills me to the bone. My knees are still cold. 


Hubby wanted me to feed early today so he could get some round bales out without the horses in the way. When we got to the barn Freckles and Flash were down for their afternoon nap. Flash didn't mind having to get up but it took Freckles forever to wake up and meander to the barn. I don't think that mare has ever gotten in a hurry in her life. Years ago she was lame in her back end so had the vet out and he wanted to know if she'd been acting depressed. I told him there was no way of knowing because she was so mellow that most people would consider her depressed all the time. LOL


----------



## TuyaGirl

You write so much!! Trying my best to not leave anyone behind, lol!
@PoptartShop You lucky girl! A new briddle, so cool! Aww, Camdem is such a handsome boy! Love his expression and kind eyes. I understand you miss Redz still, but hey, you get to ride Trigger that reminds you of him and most important that loss brought Camdem into your life. But he will always be the other half of chestnut gang :-( have you heard from him since?
@Mulefeather Such a cool birthday gift that breyer barn. Yeah, I still love their horses and I am 39 years old  I hope you start those driving lessons soon, seems a wonderful idea!
@Change I hope your son sees some improvement soon. Sending jingles that way 
@Tazzie well, what else to say? Izzie really is something special, you must be really proud of her. Congratulations on the winnings! That clinic must have been a blast! I trail ride only but to me makes perfect sense the forward motion. Forward is one of the most important basics, it's been discussed along this forum.
And I was also going to ask about the reasons of foaling, you already answered and thanks, I am always learning  And I hope the laser treatment brings your girl some relief. 
The perfect farm is waiting for you somewhere, just a matter of time 
@twixy79 Don't feel bad for being more attached to one horse than other. I only have one but still was always comparing her in a negative way to the mare I used to ride previously - because Katie would open her mouth and stick it into the briddle (literally would follow the briddle on my hands mouth open) and Tuya would look like a giraffe, because Katie would not move when mounting and Tuya did, because Katie would let me pet her and Tuya is not very contact friendly, you name it. With time I learnt to love my mare with all her strong personality quircks, and now I would not trade her for another dead head, that is what Katie was I guess.
Learning the basics of riding sounds a good idea, but for the kind of riding you want, as long as you have quiet hands and good overall body position, should not be an issue. You are a very good and caring horse mummy  
@cbar that's so cool that your horse was considered to have the potencial to go Calgary without any problem. Now all you need is wet saddle blankets 
@Captain Evil sorry but without the context I cannot answer you. Some dreams were lost along the way, but at least my bigger dream is fulfilled - I have my horse  Maybe it was related with the oportunity of having a job related to horses - nothing fancy like a trainer, just... Something.
Wow, what a real wreck that situation could have ended! Glad your husband was ok, human lives cannot be replaced, but ouch on the insurance.
@JCnGrace Lazy horseys, lol! Can you believe I never saw my mare laying down? She will roll even on small lead line next to me and sometimes will even grab some bites of grass before getting up, but that's it. BO and his son saw her several times already. I would like to see too!!!! 

To everyone that asked about those sweet colts (2 years old still colts right?), I didn't ask where did they come from, but wherever it was they were not getting proper care. They still don't eat the carrots, they just don't know any better... I don't know how long they will stay, probably depending on potencial buyers showing up, but I am sure BO will not even put them for sale without fatenning them up. That's what he does, most times he brings the ones most in need (he must see some potential in them too as well), takes good care of them and rehomes them, getting some profit out of it. If this little cuties stay long enough I bet they will be harness trained, although not exactly the same shade of grey. Isn't that a book? Lol! 
Anyway I love to see those cute heads showing up when someone comes. Can't get too attached because I know they will leave. Lost count on all the horses that crossed my life in that barn. 

Whew! That was long. Kuddos for who reads it! 
Have a nice day everyone!


----------



## Tazzie

@JCnGrace, thank you! We had such a blast! And aww, I was beside myself with happiness all weekend haha! Izzie definitely isn't short on personality either :lol: silly, silly mare! And oh man! Good luck with family!! Good thoughts for your hubby. That doesn't sound pleasant at all! Lazy mare! Freckles sounds like a hoot lol
@TuyaGirl, haha, I know! Izzie is something pretty special  we are very proud of her! It'll be interesting to see how she handles a lighter year. We'll either really develop and complete our jump to Second Level, or she'll be frustrated we don't go anywhere anymore! And yes, forward motion is very important! It was just good to listen to her hit so heavily on it! You're welcome! We put a lot of thought into the decision so we could plan accordingly  I do think it'll help her. It's been confirmed she'll go down on the fourth for roughly a week. Fingers crossed it goes well. And yes, it's out there. We'll find it. We now also have two people that would buy our house, so that helps tremendously! Your BO does a wonderful thing fattening up ponies in need! I do hope they find wonderful homes too! They sure are cute!!

Not much going on. Worked out last night, then snuggled with Syd while Nick and Kaleb were working on projects. Nick's injectors should arrive today, and we will know if the truck lives or if we need to go another route. Fingers crossed. Get to go grocery shopping today too, woo... but hopefully riding on Friday!!

And we are finalizing the plans to send Izzie down for her laser therapy. Hopefully it helps *fingers crossed*


----------



## blue eyed pony

GUYS I GOT VIDEO.






She has moments of resistance but I think that has to do with how green she is at this (this is only her second day doing walk pirouettes). She is beautiful, clever, and very very willing. She doesn't say NO. She says THIS IS HARD or I CANT or IM SCARED or IM CONFUSED but never, ever, ever NO.

Edit; also photos cause she's pretty. Shoulder-in in the second and third to last... and the last photo is from when I first got her, to show how far she's come


----------



## JCnGrace

@TuyaGirl, funny that you've never seen Tuya stretched out asleep. 

@Tazzie, I'll cross my fingers for Izzie too! For your property, are you wanting to stay in KY?


----------



## JCnGrace

She's doing great @blue eyed pony!


----------



## blue eyed pony

@JCnGrace - thank you! <3 she is a very very fun little horse. we are buying a girth that hopefully fits her with her new (not mine yet >.>) saddle on Friday... she's um... she's enormous :lol: and I have to buy a 140cm girth because none of my others fit her!


----------



## Tazzie

@JCnGrace, definitely plan to stay in Kentucky. Nick doesn't want to move elsewhere, and it allows us to remain in the breeders incentive program when we do start breeding (not mass breeding, but one every few years). Hopefully everything works out.
@blue eyed pony, she's cute!


----------



## blue eyed pony

@Tazzie - thanks!


----------



## PoptartShop

@*Tazzie* fingers crossed the truck lives! And yay for laser therapy.  That will be good for her! Riding on Friday will be the perfect start to your weekend. YAY!!

@*JCnGrace* sending thoughts your way for the hubby!  Hope all goes well. Freckles sounds so 'chill', like 'oh, I'll eat when I get to it' LOL. Aw!

@*TuyaGirl* he will always be a part of the Chestnut gang! <3 So true, I never would've met Camden! <3 Nope...his owner and I have not spoken at all; she feels like she was not in the wrong (as of always that's how she was)...screw her. I do feel bad for Redz because I know she doesn't care about him but at least he did have me for a year & a half loving on him  I do think about him from time to time. Yes they are still considered colts. Aw! That is nice, I'm sure they will fatten up in no time. Very nice of him to do that. I know it is hard not to get attached. Ugh, have to enjoy them while they are still there! & I hope someday you get to see Tuya lounging! :lol: That'd be so cute!

@*cbar* that sounds super relaxing. A nice grooming session is always good. I enjoy that too, better than riding sometimes.  I'm sure they loved the attention. 


@blue eyed pony she is so pretty! Love it! Looks like she has definitely come a long way. 

@*Change* keep us updated on his appointment! :sad: So sorry.

I confess, I am exhausted. I only got like 6hrs of sleep. Why? Because I thought it was a good idea to stay up & watch funny YouTube videos. :lol: Silly me. Oh well, at least it's already Humpday!! Back to work I go...


----------



## Change

K's legs were ultrasounded and it isn't vascular - so we're back to square one. Waiting to see if the Nephrologist decides to send him to a cardiologist.... or something.
@blue eyed pony - she's come a long way!
@PoptartShop - Redz will always be with you. The good ones never leave. I've carried a few for 50 years now.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I confess my registration did come through finally! I start next week so thank the lord it came in time!! 

@JnCgrace I haven’t posted it in the Theo’s thread but if you want I can send it to you through pm and if anyone else wants to see it as well as I’m not sure about sharing it in a public forum.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@Tazzie I hope the truck gets fixed. And that everything goes according to planned with the riding 

@blue eyed pony your horse is beautiful! So much different from last picture, great job! What's her name? She's large 

@Change my like on your post was about the replies, especially concerning Redz. I hope you can pin point the cause of the problem soon, so he can get proper treatment and relief


@cbar I forgot to tell you how great it is that you made those extra two miles, it must have had a big positive psicologic impact on you 

@PoptartShop YouTube videos are my addiction every night. Silly ones, funny fails and stuff, like flufeetalks' channel. When on the bus I like to watch mostly horse videos, about hooves, training, health... Go figure 

Edited - @Rainaisabelle see?  Congratulations!!

Back to work... Hurray... Not


----------



## blue eyed pony

Thanks everyone  
@TuyaGirl - her name is Ikora, and last time she was measured she was 16.1hh but we think she's hit 16.3 now (she's just turned 6, and was 4 when she was measured last, and has shown to be quite a late maturing horse)


----------



## Rainaisabelle

@TuyaGirl it was really touch and go though! And still loads of graduates waiting to get theres ! I was so stressed because we have the new horse coming and the wedding so I really wanted to be working. That and I just want to work in the field I studied for! I’m really excited


----------



## PoptartShop

@Change that is so true. He will always be there. Ugh, I hope you get answers soon.  It's hard when you get pushed back to square one. Fingers crossed you get some sort of direction.

@Rainaisabelle so exciting! 

@TuyaGirl seriously, same. & I can't just watch ONE video. LOL. :lol: Too funny. I better be able to control myself tonight! I need sleep!


I confess, I don't have anything to confess at the moment.


----------



## Phantomrose

I confess, the lesson today went eh. I think it’s because I didn’t ride him on Sunday, or last Wednesday. He was spooking at the back door a bit, so my trainer and I had to work on that, and then he was trying to get his way when turning down the centre line from B to E. Trainer said I had to be a bit tough with him today since he was being a bit sassy. He was mcspooky and McIDontFeelLikeDoingThis today. Near the end, when just circling him at walk he changed his tune and started listening better. His trot was ok as well. What really changed is when my trainer put “looking up” in a different way for me. She told me look as if I am determined to go where I want to go (I have a bad habit when thinking, or when I get nervous of glancing down.) I saw a difference when I changed my attitude, and looked more assertive when looking up. It really opened my eyes more into my riding. My trainer knows that I tend to be somewhat of a passive, soft person. Both she and Jet have helped me toughen up quite a bit over the last two months of owning Jet, and working with his pony spunk when he gives it. She did say I did a good job with him, and that to just keep working at it with him. Going riding again this Sunday. As long as I keep a consistent riding schedule with him and not fall back, I think we should be good and back on track. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JCnGrace

Thank you @PoptartShop. Up until about 10:00 pm his only discomfort was the catheter but he waited too long to take a pain pill and then paid for it. The surgeon warned me it would be a rough weekend and I said, "yeah, I feel for him" and he said "No, I feel for you". LOL It must be going to get bad. Tomorrow he has an appointment with his cardiologist just for a check up and I'll have to take him. Kinda hoping he doesn't feel good enough to go and reschedules the appointment.


The cats are corralled! LOL We are getting together the 30th even though her birthday isn't until the 6th because brother leaves the 2nd for Cancun (I think that's where they're going), mom leaves the 4th for Phoenix to stay a week out there with a sister who has a vacation home there, and another sister is heading to Florida the 6th or 7th (I can't keep them all straight LOL) with her camper for their winter vacation. Sibling #3 and I are the only ones keeping our butts at home although she usually takes some granddaughters somewhere on spring break so she'll be heading out in March or April. Is it weird that I think the best vacation I could have would be for hubby to travel to somewhere for a week and me stay home? 

@Change, I wish you could have had some answers from K's appointment, I'm sure it's frustrating. Does dialysis have adverse affects on the heart? 

@Rainaisabelle, CONGRATULATIONS!!!! You've been working towards your goal for long time and you're finally able to start down the path of your career. What an exciting time!


I would love to see the video of your colt and your certainly free to send it via pm but I would understand if you feel you can't share it since he's not actually in your possession yet. 

@Tazzie, don't ask me why since I have no intention of ever moving again but I enjoy browsing real estate sites. I have noticed property suitable for horses in KY is much more expensive than here in IN. Maybe because of the thoroughbred industry down there.


----------



## blue eyed pony

I confess I'm feeling a little disheartened after feedback I've received when I asked for critique on the video I posted earlier in this thread. Guess they're not walk pirouettes after all, but turns on the haunches. Oh well! Once I get my saddle situation sorted out, back to lessons!


----------



## JCnGrace

@blue eyed pony, be happy in the progress you've made with your horse and you've done well since that before picture you posted. I wouldn't ever ask for a critique because I think it would be discouraging since people tend to focus on the bad they see and not the good. Keep your chin up!


----------



## Tazzie

@PoptartShop, it does!! The relief was palatable last night :lol: and yes! Plan to text my mother in law to see if they would pick the kids up. Nick has a Stag Friday night I don't want him to be late for. It'd go faster without the kids there. Hopefully you got sleep last night!!
@Change, I'm so sorry :sad: hopefully they find the cause soon.
@Rainaisabelle, yay!! So glad it came in!!
@TuyaGirl, thank you! The truck lives so we are happy!! And fingers crossed it does. I'd be working on bending/suppling exercises like shoulder in and haunches in to work us back up. Not much of it, but enough to get her nice and loose! Good luck with work, blech.
@JCnGrace, boy do I wish I knew why it was so expensive. We already knew it would be since we are in a super hilly part, and will be trying to find somewhat flat land here. Will prove extremely difficult!! It'll happen one day... good luck with hubby this weekend, yikes.

I confess... THE TRUCK IS ALIVE! The relief is astounding! And we took celebratory shots last night since it lives :lol: huge relief. Might call Izzie's chiro to see if he can squeeze her in next week before she heads down for laser therapy. Fingers crossed he can do it!

Not much else. Quiet days at work this week *sigh* but I'll truck through!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

@Tazzie yay for the truck!!!


----------



## blue eyed pony

@JCnGrace - thank you!  I like critiques because although I do HAVE a coach, I don't have enough money to have lessons as often as I'd like them.

We had an interesting ride today - we rode to the back paddock which is 20ish acres and aside from one great big powerpole in the middle, completely open. And walked around in it. Apparently, big open spaces = gallop, and walking nicely is IMPOSSIBLE, and keeping all four feet on the ground is HARD. Poor overexcited baby thoroughbred :lol:

Today (1) vs yesterday (2) :lol:
I look like a mess :|


----------



## PoptartShop

@*JCnGrace* aw that's good!  & nope, that sounds like it'd be a nice 'vaca' for you, sometimes alone time is good. LOL! I hope he does well at his appt if he goes today! Crossing my fingers!!

@*blue eyed pony* don't feel bad, keep up with what you're doing.  Progress is good no matter what.

@*Tazzie* YAY so glad the truck lived! Woooo! And yay for shots.  Quiet day here too at work. Hoping it picks up a little so the day doesn't drag...we will see. :icon_rolleyes:

I confess, I slept on my neck funny last night. Ugh!

I hope everyone has a great day...it's almost Friday!


----------



## blue eyed pony

@PoptartShop - thank you  I hope your neck feels better soon, that's not a fun feeling


----------



## Tazzie

@Rainaisabelle, thank you!!
@PoptartShop, me too!! And YES! Nick had a fireball shot. I had rumchata, yum! It was totally necessary! Hope your neck feels better! Thank god it's almost Friday!!

Ugh, SO SLOW here today! I finished up all my work before 10... I've been sitting here bored since. I'm too much of an overachiever and I don't know how to pace myself. That is my confession... I get yelled at constantly to pace myself. Over two years and I haven't quit being me :lol:


----------



## PoptartShop

@Tazzie same here...it slowed down since the morning & I did everything I had to do... :lol: I'm just browsing for tack since I'm bored. Stuff I don't really need. :lol:

Is it Friday yet???????
Did I also mention it's freezing in this office. I can't even use my space heater anymore. :sad: Last time I used it, it blew a fuse...imagine that. :icon_rolleyes: But everyone else has theirs on...what gives. I must suffer!


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

@PoptartShop Do you not have working laws about things like that? A union even?
@Tazzie even though you are not 'looking' for property right now. Don't stop looking you never know what might sneak in under the radar!! We are scheduled to ride on Sunday . . . yay!!


----------



## Captain Evil

When I was a student in Edinburgh all the buildings were so cold! But I got lucky with it, once. I had to take a figure drawing class due to scheduling problems, and I was dreading all those naked models. But I got lucky: my semester the models staged a protest and all wore clothes. 

I confess that my confession is so lame and embarrassing that I don't think I should even post it, but here goes. I just spent this evening taking down our Christmas tree. It is so dry that rather than pull the ornaments off, I just snap the branches and take them off that way. Can anyone say Fire Hazard?


----------



## SwissMiss

Captain Evil said:


> I just spent this evening taking down our Christmas tree. It is so dry that rather than pull the ornaments off, I just snap the branches and take them off that way. Can anyone say Fire Hazard?


As long as you don't decide to light real candles on the tree :wink:

btw, that is one thing I miss here in the US: real Christmas trees with _real_ candles. The smell is just wonderful!


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

@Captain Evil :rofl: !!

I confess to annoyance and impatience! 

You remember I bought a ford fairmont? Well it went it to in get it running right and warrant of fitness (cof, whatever your equivalent is). By some miscommunication they hadn't done the warrant. It failed on several points, nothing really major. But it is now TWO WEEKS and we have a long weekend ahead of us and I don't get it back till tuesday!!

Actually, I'm feeling rather p*ssed about it.


----------



## JCnGrace

I would be PO'd too @ShirtHotTeez. Maybe your ride Sunday will make you forget about it for a while. 


LOL @Captain Evil you think you're bad but I don't even put a tree for the simple reason that I hate taking them down. 

@SwissMiss, I haven't heard of anyone using real candles on the Christmas tree in many, many years. 




I confess that I handed over a panty liner to hubby this morning and told him to put it in his undies to catch the blood. It worked! LOL He did go to his appointment today so we had another day of running. Living in a small rural area means you have to drive far to see any sort of a specialist and while it gets aggravating when you're making lots of trips in the end it's a trade off I'm more than willing to make. We were gone a little over 6 hours for the appointment, ran in and back out of a TSC because they were out of the cat food we use, filled up the truck, had lunch/supper, and ran into the Dollar General store to get some allergy meds.


Oh and there is a reason toothpaste is meant for teeth and not eyes. Intense but thankfully short lived burning occurs. LOL


Hallelujah, I do not have to wake up to an alarm going off in the morning!


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

@JCnGrace the ride sunday is in jeopardy since we didnt get the tow wagon back


----------



## Phantomrose

@JCnGrace - Ugh I hate waking up to my alarm in the mornings for work lol. It has gotten me to dislike my own alarm lol! And yay for the saving grace of pantyliners! It sounds like you and your husband had a pretty productive day out as well.  
@ShirtHotTeez - Aww that sucks  just look forward to your ride on the weekend. Usually that helps me when I am mad or stressed about something. 
@SwissMiss - I agree, the smell of real trees can be wonderful  
@Captain Evil - Well that’s an easy way of taking them off lol! I hope you were careful! 

I confess that I am finding it hard to sleep at the moment. I’m switching between reading HF and watching YouTube to aid me in trying to feel sleepy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JCnGrace

ShirtHotTeez said:


> @*JCnGrace* the ride sunday is in jeopardy since we didnt get the tow wagon back



Well crap!


----------



## Phantomrose

ShirtHotTeez said:


> @JCnGrace the ride sunday is in jeopardy since we didnt get the tow wagon back




Just saw this! Noooo! I am sorry about that 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PoptartShop

@ShirtHotTeez, well, my desk is in a place where I don't have an extra outlet. So it kinda sucks. I'll survive. Darn, that sucks about the vehicle! :sad: I hope you get it back sooner. & ugh about not being able to ride Sunday. Nooo 
@JCnGrace Panty liners are lifesavers. Glad he listened! :lol: Ouch for the toothpaste in the eye! & I am so jealous. I woke up a minute before my alarm today...I was like nooooooo!

@Captain Evil nothing wrong with that, better late than never. I would've done the same thing. Snap them off! :lol:

@Phantomrose that is the worst not being able to fall asleep. I hope you sleep better tonight!


I confess, I just want tomorrow here already so I can ride Camden. <3 
It's gonna rain Sunday, so tomorrow is my only chance to ride! Tonight I just want to grocery shop then relax. I am exhausted from this week. TGIF!!!


----------



## Change

@ShirtHotTeez - that sucks about the Fairmont being stuck in the shop over the weekend! But just think of all the fun you'll have once it gets that clean bill of health and you have it for every weekend after. 
@Rainaisabelle - don't know if I already said it, but Congrats! And yes - with all your other plans and the pony, it's nice to have at least one stressor out of the way. 
@JCnGrace - hope hubby starts feeling better soon and that you survive the caregiving! I admit I had to laugh at the mental image of him with a panty liner! Sorry - know it isn't really funny, but most men are just to macho to even consider it. LOL!


Regarding my son - the nephrologist has decided they're going to lower his 'dry' weight and start pulling more fluids off during each dialysis treatment to see if that helps reduce the edema. Fingers crossed. And we truly appreciate all the good vibes coming from y'all. 

Today is my off Friday/three day weekend. The forecasted rain is now not supposed to hit until Saturday night - YAY!! I'm hoping I can get a ride in between picking up a load of hay in a bit and my farrier coming at 3. If not, I still have all day Saturday. Temps are in the high 50s and low 60s - perfect riding (and chore) weather.

And I confess - I brought my work computer home and will probably end up doing some work this evening. Bleah.


----------



## JCnGrace

LOL @Change, he has no shame at all and nothing like that bothers him. He'll even pick them up at the store for me. 


I hope that works for K, he must be miserable. 


Enjoy your 3 day weekend and don't turn that work computer on unless you absolutely have to!

@PoptartShop, Happy Friday! Back when I worked Friday was my most dreaded day because it was a 12+ hour day and customers were lined up from the time we opened the door at 9 am and closed them at 7 pm. I don't know how that old saying of "bankers hours" got to meaning not having to work a lot because it was a rare week that I put in less than 45 hours. They pay salary instead of hourly for a reason! Holidays were the big perk back then but by the time I left they were taking away more and more of them.


----------



## PoptartShop

@Change aw, fingers crossed it helps him. :sad: 
And you deserve some saddle time, enjoy your 3-day weekend!  I hope you don't do too much work at home, you should be relaxing! 

@JCnGrace oh gosh, that is crazy! :O Yeah, I used to be jealous of bankers because they always have off LOL but that makes sense. It sucks they took away more of them! 
But in my office?????????? My NEXT 'holiday' off is Memorial Day...we don't get Good Friday off...nothing...it sucks. :icon_rolleyes: Can't wait to get out of this place.


I confess, I have nothing to confess at the moment but this day is not over. :lol:


----------



## Caledonian

@*PoptartShop* – When it comes to tiredness I know how you feel. This week has been very long and I’m working the weekend and into next week as well. To think I used to go out on Friday nights. Happy Friday and have a good ride and weekend.

@*Change* – I hope it helps your son. I didn’t understand how much of a life changer dialysis is until my friend’s husband started his treatment. 

@*JCnGrace* –I’m not sure I could cope with facing customers for 12 hours. I’m able to retreat to my office if our customers get too much. We’ve had some truly strange ones, from the family who wanted to hire a helicopter (no we don’t keep them in stock), to the lady who put her child’s dirty nappy down the back of one of our radiators (what’s that smell?). It almost emptied the building and triggered our security.


I confess that it’ll be next week before I can ride and I’m really missing it. The ground still hasn’t recovered from the flooding caused by the melting snow and the rivers breaking their banks. The tracks will be very soft so it’s probably for the best that I wait until things improve. 

What a difference a few days make to our weather. It’s gone from snow on Monday to bright and sunny today. I’ve been traveling for my work and I took the first picture this morning and the second one late on Monday. I hope the good weather stays with us until next weekend.


----------



## Captain Evil

Well, things got a little ugly here finishing taking down the Christmas tree. I got all the ornaments off, and then DH came to help with the lights, since it was going kind of slow. 

Our tree was 8 feet tall, and I used a LOT of lights. Patience is not necessarily his long suit, and he ended up bringing out the clippers. This was the final result:









Not a pretty sight, but effective. 

I confess, though, I am really excited, perhaps pointlessly. This morning we trailered Nemo's poop to the neighboring farm where they compost it, because their truck was malfunctioning. I had never been on the farm before, even though it is only, what, maybe a few hundred yards down the road; I have ridden Ahab and walked Nemo by it many times. Anyway, it always looks fully cultivated, but when we got to the manure pile, there are roads leading off to other clearings that they are not using at all. 

I'm thinking they might let me ride there... maybe.... It would be so amazing to have a place to ride away from cars! AND, looking on Google, it looks like I could get to another neighboring farm through the woods, where they have an indoor riding arena. It's complicated, but maybe.

And finally, I spent a little time making a training log for Nemo:















Just trying to make it all happen.


----------



## JCnGrace

@Caledonian, beautiful scenery shots!


There was this family that used to come in that were the most dreaded customers. Filthy, nasty and smelled so bad you tried to hold your breath the whole time you were waiting on them. One day they were at my window and she opened her purse and cockroaches started jumping out of it. I just about lost it on that one. It was really hard to keep from showing how horrified you were sometimes. All in all though I really enjoyed the customer service part of my job it was the office politics and policies that I hated with a passion. It got so bad towards the end that I absolutely dreaded every minute I spent there.

@Captain Evil, that poor tree! I confess it brought a shocked bark of laughter out of me. LOL It's still making me chuckle. 


Your training log looks quite impressive. Good way to see the progression of and reach your goals.


My own confession of the day was that the Gamble's herd was out of water when I got to the barn this afternoon. Yesterday, because we were going to be gone, I did the chores in the morning and thought they had more than enough to get through until this afternoon. I was wrong. I think I also need to replace the heater in that trough because they were snorting and not wanting to drink out of it once I'd filled it back up so I unplugged it and then they were happy to shove their noses in it. The heater is old and letting the tank go dry must have been enough to cause some kind of damage. Luckily, we always keep an extra heater on hand so I just need them to drink it down enough to be able to tip it over and stick the new one in (I use drain plug heaters).


----------



## twixy79

So today I have a quick confession. A comical confession. I noticed that since the last time we did a full groom on duke, he seemed to be having some issues keeping his big, beautiful tail clean. I have been brushing it daily hoping that it'd help, and it didn't. 
Since today was beautiful, I tried to be ambitious and braid dukes tail. It was 2 hours of trial and error. Mostly error. 
So my after struggling, I gave up and just braided from 2 inches below the actual tail. It looks like crap, but hopefully it will be compact enough to avoid contact with poo. Clearly, this was my first time braiding a tail and I'm pretty sure dukes first hair do.... luckily he was a good boy and was so patient through the whole ordeal. He just kept looking back at me, looking totally mortified. 



Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JCnGrace

You all were talking about getting your riding in today because tomorrow was rain day. Our rain day was today, all day and now it's really foggy out. Hope you had good weather and good rides.


----------



## Caledonian

@*JCnGrace* - Ugh! That family sounds horrible. It makes you wonder how they could be completely oblivious to it. 

We had a guy sent to us for what should’ve been a year but after a week the smell from him was unbearable and our boss told him to leave. I felt sorry and embarrassed for him because he didn’t have a clue. I can only hope that he got help as he was never going to get anywhere in life in that state. 

We’ve the same problems with office politics and policies. There’s been major changes, some of which we were aware of at least five years in advance; it meant that people had plenty of time to argue, spread rumours, take sides and worry. I’m sure it was because many of them felt threatened but it’s made it a very stressful environment. At times, it’s like being back at school. I don’t think we’ll ever get rid of it though.


My confession is that I managed to leave work early and I headed out to the field for a quick bareback ride on my friend’s little Highland, Blaze. 

The tracks were muddy and we had a bit of a ‘oh sugar’ moment when we stepped into one of the summer grazing fields and floundered in seriously soft grass-covered ground. The river must’ve flooded on to it which is unusual. No harm done other than more mud on an already muddy grey.

A little horsey therapy makes going back to work tomorrow bearable…almost.


A nice heart-warming story to start the week. Shire horse Beau saves the life of his stable companion Beatrice. 
Dying Langridge shire horse Beatrice saved by partner Beau | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Change

So the weekend stole my chance to ride. I was late getting hay and by the time it was unloaded and stacked, I was worn out. I texted my shoer and she said she was sick and asked to postpone until Wed. {Sigh} Okay. I'll ride Saturday since the rain isn't supposed to show until evening. Saturday I wake up at 7 and go out to feed and everything is mud. It decided to drizzle all night long and our clay had turned into slip-n-slide goo. Bleah. And it continued on and off all day and then rained good last night. Tango is currently a buckskin since he hasn't found a mud-puddle he doesn't like. I'm stuck inside with the laundry and a vacuum cleaner.


----------



## Phantomrose

Today, my small confession is I psyched myself out of trotting Jet. I rode him today, and he didn’t spook at the back or side door, and he was going pretty well for me. The thing that psyched me out of trotting him was that he was occasionally tripping in the arena in certain spots. He didn’t look or feel off in anyway for me today, but I asked one of my barn friends if she noticed anything when I walked Jet, to make sure I wasn’t going crazy. She said he looked perfectly fine, and it could be the footing in the arena being uneven. She said sometimes, after the bigger horses are in there, the footing tends to be a bit harder for the little guys, and told me that the Miniature Horse also sometimes trips in there after the arena has had heavy use. There were also a lot of people at the barn today, so that could be it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JCnGrace

Cool story @Caledonian.


Lordy @Change your luck is going about like mine. Had one water trough spring a leak from a crack on the bottom of it so switch it out with a supposedly patched tank but it had a second leak hubby missed while patching. Then we had the heater go bad in the other trough and today was switch the heater out day which goes fine but when I filled it up it had cracked in the usual place the old style Rubbermaid tanks crack so now as soon as it gets empty enough I'll have to switch it out for another patched trough and hope it doesn't have a leak. LOL I think we're going to have to break down and buy some new ones. Rubbermaid started using a different mold so hopefully that weak spot doesn't exist any more. Sometimes it can be a pain trying to keep 3 water troughs + 3 heaters (in the winter) all in working order. 

@Phantomrose, probably a wise choice if the footing was bad.




Was able to get all the poop scooped from in front of little barn today (it's either been frozen, raining or I was in hurry) but the mini's lot still needs attention. They've got it so churned up that it's hard when it's this muddy to pick their lot. If we could get another sunny, breezy day it would probably dry up enough I could get started on it. It's amazing the mess they can make in a weeks time.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@Captain Evil poor tree, lol! Well, mine is not natural (used to be when I was younger but not anymore), and it stood on the living room for about two weeks without decorations, getting all dusty, just because I was lazy to close it and put it on its box 
I hope you can ride on that nearby place and that's a really nice training log 
@ShirtHotTeez I hope that you still got the chance to ride! I hope your own vehicle is ready for good soon 
@Change I hope that treatment helps your son more. Sending positive vibes your way. And bummer for not riding, booo for mud! 
@Phantomrose I too hate my alarm sound, lol!
And for Jet stumbling, if he is usually surefooted probably the sand bumps were the cause. My mare is very distracted and maybe when she had longer toes (I am on top of that now), she was a stumbling mess sometimes. No fun :-(
@JCnGrace how did toothpaste get into the eyes? Lol! I hope your husband improves soon as well.
We don't need water heaters around here, but I've read somewhere that horses feel the slightest energy shocks, so you were wise.
I think I had something else to say to you but I forgot 
@PoptartShop and @Tazzie have lovely rides!
@Caledonian Yay for a quick ride. Yeah, mud is no fun. Once on lead line my mare had a *slight* meltdown when she unexpectedly sank into mud up to her knees. Even I was not expecting it.

So this was by far the coldest weekend so far. BO blanketed Tuya for the first time this year. It was such a freezing wind I thought my hands would fall off!! Especially after touching water. Brrrrr.. So nothing relevant to say, good chat and horses in hapilly munching hay. Oh well...

Happy Monday all!!


----------



## JCnGrace

@TuyaGirl, I was bent over the sink and loading toothpaste onto the toothbrush and when I got to the end got a little too aggressive in the stop so the brush bristles flipped some toothpaste up which landed in my eye. Hope that makes sense because I'm having trouble finding the words to explain. LOL


----------



## PoptartShop

@Caledonian it sucks not being able to ride much this season. :sad: Ugh. I hate it. I miss being able to ride 4-5x a week. I'm glad you got a nice bareback ride in though. Yay! 
Wow, those pictures are beautiful! 

@Change the mud is such a mess. It rained all day here yesterday. So sick of it. I brought my muck boots for tonight when I ride. Ugh. I also cleaned the house yesterday. Nothing else to do stuck inside on a rainy day. 

@JCnGrace Minis can be so messy! It's so funny, such little ones can cause such big messes. :rofl: 

@TuyaGirl oh gosh I hate the cold!!! I'm sure Tuya was happy to be in her blanket munching on hay keeping warm. :smile: Is winter over yet?!!

@twixy79 aw, I'm sure it looks fine. I honestly forgot HOW to braid...I haven't in YEARS. I need to learn how to again. I'm just too lazy. :lol: You will get better once you keep doing it.

@Phantomrose it definitely could've been the footing, he may not have been 'watching his step'. He may have been distracted too. 

@Captain Evil ah, that tree! LOL. Glad you finally got it done, even though it was taking a long time. Cleaning that up won't be fun!  Still funny though. & I like that training log. That's gonna be really useful. I may make one myself for Camden!


I confess, I only got to ride Saturday because yesterday it rained ALL day. :icon_rolleyes: But Camden, boy was he feeling GOOD! LOL. So energetic & happy to be back to work.  It was a nice ride.

Tonight I'm going to my friend's & riding her horse Trigger. She's selling me her TREELESS English saddle (for way less than she would've sold it to anyone else! It's worth like $850!), I'm so pumped! I have a regular English saddle, but you know how I wanted a bareback pad? Well, the treeless is even better. & I can put stirrups on it if I want.   YAY!!! I'm excited!

Otherwise...nothing really major happening! Back to work today...Mondays, Mondays, Mondays...


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

I got to ride. wooohooo. DS, 'D' (friend of DS) and I rode in the forest. There are a few pics in my journal but I will give you one here in case you don't feel like looking 








:gallop:


----------



## JCnGrace

@PoptartShop, yay for the new to you treeless saddle and yay that you got a ride in on Camden!


----------



## Phantomrose

@ShirtHotTeez - that forest pic is so pretty! I like how the light is shining through the trees.
@PoptartShop - Glad to hear that you had a nice ride on Camden, and that you got a good deal on a treeless saddle! You must let us know how the treeless works out for you.
@JCnGrace - The toothpaste incident is kind of funny to picture, but I bet it wasn’t funny at the time! 
@TuyaGirl - Try to stay warm, and healthy as well! Temperature drops can suck sometimes and mess with your immune system! 
@Change - Aww I hope you get more chances to ride during the week. The weather can really mess with plans at times. 
@Caledonian - I am in agreement that horse therapy makes going back to work a lot more bearable. It’s cool that you got to leave work early to have some horse time as well. That was also a good story to read as well.  

I confess that I am looking forward to Both my lesson, and Friday and Saturday. Friday is the Show Team meeting, and I am staying over my trainer’s house. Saturday at the barn is going to be exciting because there is going to be a Saddle Fitting Demo fine by a Saddle Company that is going to be sponsoring my Trainer. I’m also determined get on Jet both Friday and Saturday and not getting psyched out about trotting him this time around, especially since we had a pretty good ride, even if it was at the walk on Sunday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JCnGrace

Hmmm...this thing won't let me tab down to a new paragraph. I always wonder if the form administers hate changes as much as we do since there always seems to be a lot of glitches after those changes.


Now it let me, must have been a temporary glitch.

@ShirtHotTeez, I love the smell of riding through a pine forest! I hope you really enjoyed your day.


Back to cold weather today with the sky spitting little snow balls down for most of the day.


----------



## JCnGrace

@Phantomrose, sounds like a good beginning to the weekend to look forward to. 


The toothpaste deal was funny at the time too. I'm pretty good about laughing at myself when I have those klutz moments.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@PoptartShop So good you got to hop on on Camdem! I would be like 'uh-oh' with all the energy, but you seem like a heck of a good rider, lol!! I hope Trigger was also good for you and YAY for the good deal!! I don't even know how's a treeless saddle called in here, but if I had the money maybe it was a good option for Tuya. She never complained about her back, and I know I am a worrywart, but still... 
@Phantomrose sounds legit that you are looking forward for the weekend to come. So many cool things are about to happen there! And yes, keep that mindset about the trot, all will be good, horse will be good  And thanks, yeah, I get sick too often in Winter, better stay away from cold. The barn is located on top of a cliff right by the sea, so it's very windy most times. I look like an onion with all the layers when I go there by these days 
@ShirtHotTeez See? I told you to don't loose hope!  Glad you got to go on a trail ride and all went well. I can almost smell the pine trees in Summer. I miss Summer so much! 
@JCnGrace I pictured it perfectly, thanks! And lately the forum is giving me trouble just to open it too often, a message appears saying something like database error or so, then stays like that a while. Tried to come here on weekend was impossible at that time 

Another boring day at the office..... yay!...... 
Have a nice day everyone, at least with more action than me here


----------



## Tazzie

@PoptartShop, that's my life at work. I always end up finishing all my work early, then regret it when I'm terribly bored later on. Such is life. Sorry you can't use a space heater though :sad: yay for a good ride on Camden! Hope you had fun riding last night! YAY about the treeless saddle!

@ShirtHotTeez, I definitely won't give up looking! I was looking well before we would be ready "just in case." Never know what will show up. And so glad you got to ride!! And UGH! Sorry about your car!!

@JCnGrace, glad hubby is man enough to wear a panty liner! I'm sure it helps keep things cleaner. Hopefully he's doing better! Sorry about the tooth paste in your eye, UGH! Oops about the water. Hopefully everything is ok now. It happens! Saturday was our rain day too. Got to drive two hours to Louisville in it too, woo... good luck cleaning up after the minis.

@Change, I hope what the doctors are planning on help him. How scary :sad: I'm sorry you didn't get to ride :/ we had the same thing happen here where it drizzled all night long. Over the rain! I'm sure Tango is mighty pleased though :lol:

@Caledonian, I hate this season for all the wetness! Hopefully your area dries out soon!!

@Captain Evil, that tree is funny! Yay for being done though, right?? And the training log is a great idea! Hopefully it helps, and that you can ride in the neighbor's field!! That'd be awesome!

@TuyaGirl, I'm sure Tuya loved having her blankie on!! So over this cold weather. And the ride was ok lol

@Phantomrose, enjoy your lessons! And the saddle fitting experience!

Well, I did ride Friday. She DEFINITELY needs to see the chiro. I lunged her first and then hopped on. Standing totally square on a loose rein I had more horse to the right than the left. WEIRD experience. She also seemed like she couldn't bend at the poll going right. It wasn't her typical "I'm being a bratty mare" attitude. It was like she just couldn't. I mostly did walk and a little trot left only. I was bareback, and her canter is just so big and powerful I have issues staying centered with it bareback. We also worked on backing through the L, which needs work. She's good when I walk her through it, halt within it, and then back through. But walking up to it, turning around, and then backing makes her "stuck". She yields her haunches outside of poles, but inside she thinks she's stuck. Had to grab my whip to tap her to reinforce my leg. Nothing hard, but a reminder that she CAN do it. Had a couple nice passes and called it a day. Rained all day Saturday so didn't ride then. Called her chiro and he's seeing her on Thursday  Izzie also got quite chunky :lol: we've cut her grain back a bit more for now.


























Awards banquet Saturday night, and Izzie won Sport Horse Under Saddle there, yay!! SUPER proud of her!










Sunday I got to ride my friend's awesome Five Gaited Saddlebred. She wants me to show him Hunt Seat this year :lol: I LOVE him. He wasn't in shape, and fought a bit (mostly about if forward and work were optional). He's gigantic too. The pictures will be hilarious :lol: and I drove a mini!! With my friend in the cart, but yay haha!






Sunday afternoon we had a clinic/how to workshop that was alright. But I got to meet an awesome Dutch Harness Horse and watch him work. He's barefoot in the video, in a plain, fat snaffle, and said he's never used action devices or forms of entertainment to get him to trot like he does. Loved him!


----------



## PoptartShop

@*ShirtHotTeez* yay that you got to ride after all! Looks like a nice relaxing trail. 

@*JCnGrace* thank you! I'm so excited about the saddle haha. It's gonna be nice for trails!
@*TuyaGirl* yeah, they are pretty cool. You have to work with the padding & all (like get the right kinda pad for it), but other than that it's awesome! :smile: I'm excited to try it out. I just bought some stirrups for it though, they should be here by next week.  No action here either...it's snowing today/rainy so it's a boring day. At work nonetheless though. :icon_rolleyes: Blah!

@*Phantomrose* thank you! I just ordered stirrups so they should be here by next week. I can't wait to try it out! Then once I'm more comfortable, I can take the stirrups off & just be 'bareback'. Woo! :lol: It's WAY lighter than my reg. English saddle too! Easy to lug around lol. Aw, good luck at your lessons!  I'm sure you and Jet will do lovely! So glad you've been having such great rides. & saddle fitting shall be fun!

@*Tazzie* yeah, today it's actually busy (go figure) so I ate my lunch later to make the time fly by even more. LOL. Great pictures & I love the videos. OMG the driving. :lol: Mr. Pickles. How cute is that!! That looked like so much fun!
The harness horse looks amazing too, it looks like they have such a great bond/understanding as well. That's amazing. :O Great horsemanship right there.
Riding your friend's Saddlebred will be fun too. Wonder how he will feel! That's really cool!  Yay!!! Izzie will be feeling so good after the chiro & even if she did gain a bit over the winter...well, I did too! LOL. You guys look so good though <3


I confess, last night was a good ride!  Trigger did really well. Her husband will be back in the saddle this week (he had surgery) so he will be happy I've been working with him!  I still will, though. He's fun & a challenge!

I also confess, I got a 2nd job (just a cashier job) TEMPORARY (I only wanna be there maybe like a few mos or so, to earn extra $$$ since I am moving in April to the house) lol. Just for 20hrs a week or so. Nothing major.
I start tonight, just training. Easy, easy...before my office job I worked a cash register job many times. Easy peazy! I'll be busy, (like working 8-4:30 here then 5-9 there) but they are splitting it up so I won't work EVERY night. 
& they give you your schedule 3 weeks out...so I will KNOW what I'm working ahead of time!


Snowing today (not much) & wet, gross. Ugh. Then gonna rain tomorrow...then gonna be really cold the weekend, blah! Not sure if I'll get to ride, but we will see.


----------



## Phantomrose

@PoptartShop - Good luck at the Cashier job! I’m sure you got it in the bag! Woot to having a good ride with Trigger! I hope you have many more awesome rides! 
@Tazzie - Congrats on another award for Izzie! I hope everything with the Chiro goes well with her. Driving the Mini must’ve been a fun experience, as well as going to the Dutch Harness Clinic! The trot on that Dutch Harness Horse looks so big and pretty! That’s also cool that your friend wants you to her her Saddlebred! You should post pics of him. 
@TuyaGirl - lol hope you are out of work by now! Boring days are tough; time seems to go by so slow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Captain Evil

I'm just saying!! I'm just saying that in the next life I'm coming back as a weather forecaster. What a job! It obviously does not matter how incredibly wrong you are, it's the weather, right? Unpredictable! 

The forecast for our area calls for LESS THAN ONE INCH of snow which will NOT stick around. Guess how many inches we got?? Guess!!

EIGHTEEN!!! What the...

Off island, apparently, they did get less than one inch, but what are we, chopped liver? Eighteen inches of snow!

:think:

I did catch up a little bit on the forum last night... so much going on!


----------



## Phantomrose

@Captain Evil - 18 inches of snow?! Holy... we only got two inches of snow earlier today. We are supposedly suppose to get more snowfall on Friday and sometime next week. Stay warm, and hope your steed is doing ok as well! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JCnGrace

@Tazzie, driving Mr. Pickles looked like a hoot. I so need a mini cart and harness but the darn stuff is just soooo expensive, even if you can find an ad for used which happens rarely. 


Congrats to Izzie for her Sport Horse Under Saddle award! Hope the chiro fixes her up.

@PoptartShop, I used to do the same back in my single days when I needed a little extra cash flow. Makes for long days but since you're too tired to do anything it makes it easy not to spend it. LOL 

@Captain Evil, you'd think they'd at least get things right about 50% of the time but I bet their percentages work out to way lower than that. 




Today was mom's birthday lunch and she at least pretended to like her cd player and audio books.


Tomorrow hubby gets the catheter removed. YAY! The tube that attaches to the bag strapped on his leg keeps coming off and he gets pee everywhere so tomorrow afternoon after we get home I will start the fumigation process, the house reeks or maybe I just have the smell in my nose and can't get it out. I think I'm going to try sprinkling the mattress with carpet fresh and then vacuuming it up and see if that helps. So glad we sleep in separate rooms! LOL I put a trash bag underneath the sheet tonight to hopefully catch any leaks before it soaks into the mattress plus he has a folded up towel on top of the sheet. If they had warned us about this I could have gotten a plastic mattress cover.


The next day our new furniture is supposed to be here. YAY!


I don't know where my head is at. The day before I took the dog for a walk in the pasture and came out a different place than we went in. The problem with this is that I had not only left the chain undone on the gate I didn't even sit it back up on it's block so that it couldn't swing free. Noticed yesterday that I had forgotten to go back and close the gate and thought "I'll do it when I come back from the barn" except I forgot AGAIN! Good thing the horses are happy with their home and aren't gate testers. I did manage to remember to close it tonight. WHAT IS WRONG WITH ME??? Leaving gates open is hubby's thing not mine.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@Tazzie congratulations on another award!! When you buy the new property you need to have a whole room just dedicated to Izzie, instead of just part of a room 
I hope she shows some improvement with the chiro. It's been going on for so long... Nice long and low pictures 
And what a great busy weekend you had! I don't even know what a five gaited horse is, lol! Such a cute mini! And gorgeous dutch horse! BO would love to have him!
@Captain Evil Holy Molly! That's a lot of snow! In here the predictions work the same, oh well...
@PoptartShop congratulations on the cashier job. Sounds like a good temporary solution. Will you still be able to ride Trigger once your friend's husband gets back on the saddle? I hope so.
@JCnGrace Are your minis harness trained? Good that the catheter is coming off. I read somewhere that if you put some baking soda it helps with the smell, but not guaranteed. About the gate open, don't worry too much, I am younger and if I enter a room to do two things I do one, lol!

Nothing to confess here, just trying not to get too far behind


----------



## PoptartShop

@Phantomrose thank you! 

@TuyaGirl YES! Of course! He has another horse (a BIG draft) Brutus, who needs work too  I can ride Trigger whenever pretty much!! It's so easy to get far behind here...you don't come on for a day & you miss like 4 pages. LOL.

@Captain Evil 18??????? And it was only supposed to be less than 1 in?! Oh my! :O That is a LOT. Sheesh...yesterday WE got like less than an inch. It was sunny/melted by the time 4pm came around. So cold though! Seems like they can't ever get it right. :icon_rolleyes:

@JCnGrace omg glad they know they have it so good at home! :lol: Whew! It happens sometimes. I've left a gate unlatched before. Luckily nobody escaped! :lol: Aw, yay for him getting the catheter removed. That will be great, back to 'freedom'!! I hope he feels better soon!! & yes, it's easy peasy!!! Fast money!

I confess, the 1st night at my 2nd job went well.  So easy honestly. Did some training videos & then they put me on the register (with a shadow, of course). But after an hour I was doing it like it was nothing. I still need to learn some stuff with their POS system but other than that, easy...& BEST PART? When you 'close' (They close at 9 so it's not so bad, then 10 starting in Springtime) you LITERALLY JUST GO HOME! LOL. I mean, you have to keep stuff tidy etc. of course, but other than that?? Easy easy easy. So...I'm pretty happy. Working again tonight then I'm off until Sunday  Having extra $ will be nice...esp since I am moving in April to the house. LOL.

I also confess...I AM TIRED. I had 4 SIPS (yes, SIPS) of 'strong' regular coffee last night at work (they were out of decaf, it's nice they have coffee near the registers for us tho!) & I REGRET IT. I know why I always stick to decaf...it makes me so wired/anxious & I can't sleep...so yeah, NEVER AGAIN LOL.


----------



## Tazzie

@PoptartShop, oh man! Hopefully today isn't as bad! Today is a bit busier for me, but not terrible. Done until after lunch  and driving was so much fun! That's only the second time I've ever driven something, so it was fun. It's fun having a friend like her so I can learn new things  she learns from Izzie too, so it's a two way street  and they really do. His owner/handler lets him be a colt in the beginning, but then the switch happens and it's time to work. From the sounds of it he started under saddle super easy too. I love that he's bucking the expectation that all saddleseat type horses need excitement or specific shoeing  I'd ridden Hemi before, but this was my first time when he was out of shape. He still has baby moments (I believe he's four?), but he was overall good. His being naughty is WAY below Izzie being naughty. He's just so huge that it feels worse when in reality its not lol 

Yay for the new job too!!  I'm glad you had a good first day there  ugh about coffee! I can't even drink it in general. But I know if I could stand the taste, I'd be wired for days!

@Phantomrose, ask and you shall receive  this is from last May, and he's gotten taller/wider. He's so awesome though! Thank you about Izzie  hopefully she feels better! And the driving was so fun!! Also, it was a clinic about the Dutch Harness horse. It was a mastering the paper trail for showing and such. This was just a little treat 


















(Please excuse my babble in there...)





@Captain Evil, holy moly! That's a lot of snow, and a HUGE way off the mark! Goodness!

@JCnGrace, my friend comes across epic deals sometimes, and that was one of them! It needs some TLC as the seat is all ripped up, but it was so much fun!! And this friend does own a used tack sale page :wink: only downfall is it's on Facebook only currently. But if you specify what you're looking for, she can usually find something!

Hopefully you find your mind again :lol: glad no one is a gate tester! And good luck getting the smell out of the house, eww. I'm glad it all comes out today!!

@TuyaGirl, Nick is well aware Izzie will need a room just for her ribbons :wink: so many of them! And yeah, hoping it helps. The laser should help things further too, so fingers crossed we can have a relatively stress free season! It was a fun weekend! The mini and harness horse were awesome! This isn't the greatest video ever as it's a county fair show and not something huge like the world championship. But this is my friend and one of the horses she has in for training. You can hear the different gaits they are asked for here:







Not a whole lot for me to confess on. Work will have spurts of being busy today, then super slow. I did majority of my laundry last night and got it all put away. Made kiddos dinner and put that away. Nick worked late, so it was just me and the kids  also squeezed in a workout!


----------



## cbar

I confess that I haven't had much to confess lately. 


Work has been crazy busy and pretty stressful. And our weather sucks major [email protected] and snowy again. But 18" of snow @Captain Evil??? That is insane!! I just checked our weather network and it says cloudy, but it is currently snowing...so I'm sure they have no idea what they are doing! 


I can't even remember the last time I had a lesson, and I'm totally in hibernation mode b/c of this weather. 


Don't burn yourself out @PoptartShop. I hope the new job goes well for you, but take care of yourself!! I remember when I started a 2nd job at a running store. I worked one shift then decided it was BS and quit. LOL. I think I only really wanted the job for the discounts on running shoes anyway. 


There is honestly nothing exciting going on in my life right now. Tonight I'm going to take a load of laundry to my parents - our washing machine is on the fritz and we don't have the $$ to replace it just yet. That's about as exciting as it gets! LOL


I am also kind of cranky as I think my stress fracture is rearing its ugly head again. I've been going to physio, but think I may need to take time off running again


----------



## twixy79

I must confess I have done absolutely no work at work today... I have done homework, helped a friend with her homework, talked to our chem intern about homework, and now I am playing catch up here! Yep, another productive day here....After another 2 hours of non-productivity, I am going to get myself a massage for my birthday. Since all of my family has forgotten about my birthday, I figure I will just celebrate by myself. Hopefully, at least my husband will remember.

@Tazzie glad that you got in a ride. I love the fact that my vet is also a chiro, so I don't have to call 2 people- plus for some reason he is always at the barn, between the BOs baby cows, and other horses, we typically just call and we are told when he will be around so we can avoid paying the entire farm call fee. Unless its like super medically urgent.. If it just for an adjustment, we can usually wait the week or so until he makes his rounds again... You mentioned riding bareback. So I am planning on taking lessons this spring and was wondering, is there any advantage to learning how to ride bareback, as opposed to learning western or english? Realistically, I was thinking bareback may be easier to learn, less gear for me to have to worry about putting on, and more time puttering around. But I read that learning western or english is easier because you have an actual seat, and can ride for longer periods without pain. Loretta has a nice wide, flat back, so I am not too concerned about pain or discomfort for me, it's more about her. Oooo and congrats to Izzie on her award. Does she half a shelf in the living room yet with all of her awards, trophies and ribbons? 
@PoptartShop I worked 2 jobs for WAY too long. I was working 75 or more hours when I lived down in NY. Now, my max is 45 hours, 50 if you bribe me with cupcakes. I moved up here to relax and enjoy life. I can't enjoy life when I am always stressing about money and how much laundry I have at home, or how much time I spend sitting in traffic. I do understand stressing over $$ when you are moving though. We are looking for a house and my husband thinks he should work all the OT they will give him. What he doesn't know is I stash money away all the time, so we have way more than he thinks. Oh what a sneaky wife I am...
@CAPtainEvil for years my sister wanted to be a meteorologist. Even as a kid she said it was the only job you could get paid, and keep your job despite being constantly wrong. She may have been on to something. 1" of snow; 18" of snow... its close.. Just keep your shovel out, and your snowblower full of gas! I live in Maine, so that's our motto. 
@JCnGrace hopefully all went well at the doctor's. I had a catheter after my surgery in April and as soon as they brought me up to my room and I saw my doc I told him if he didn't remove it now, I was going to remove it myself. He told me once I was up and mobile, I could have it removed. Right then and there I pulled myself up and proved I could get to the bathroom. 15 minutes later I was free... To get rid of any smell that remains you can try the Natures Miracle stuff. I always keep some in the house because I have pets, but it worked wonders when my nephew peed on the bed! And as for the forgetfulness, you have a lot on your plate. I tend to start getting scatterbrained when I am overloaded with work, family stress, pet stress, etc.
@cbar I always do laundry by my Mom! It turns into bond and bull**** time. Wine, wash, and usually some spousal bashing. Plus it keeps her busy and away from my father for a few hours. Double plus, she folds WAY better than I do.


----------



## Tazzie

@twixy79, nice! I wish our chiro was our vet. He retired from being a full time vet to do the alternative medicine. He's a genius and is who we call whenever something is odd with Izzie. He's very thorough and can pinpoint things faster than any other vet in our area. I also like he prefers exploring other paths instead of just jumping to drugging a horse to ride, and jumping to injections/long term joint supplements. He's a godsend!

As for learning to ride, I learned in a Dressage saddle, on the lunge line so I could learn balance before I was handed the reins. It's what I feel A LOT of people could benefit from! I'd never, ever recommend learning to ride bareback as a first introduction to learning. Saddles are a lot more forgiving when you are unbalanced since you have stirrups and a tree that *shouldn't* allow you to tip over the side of the horse. Stirrups on a bareback pad are a dangerous thing, IMO. I'd work to find a saddle that fits BOTH of you (fitting you is just as important as fitting her) so you have positive experiences. Bareback riding comes later :wink: I used to be great bareback. But on Izzie her canter is so big and powerful I have a very hard time when I'm bareback. It's something I have to work on, and I've been riding nearly 17 years!

And haha! Kind of! Nick made me a shelf in our bedroom for her ribbons, which was just one year of them. Then I have a curio cabinet in the living from all ribbons from 2016 onward! I have to tweak them all tonight, so I'll grab pictures of Izzie's shrines :wink:

Is your birthday today? Happy birthday!! I'm sure your husband will remember. If not, he owes you big time!!


----------



## Mulefeather

Oh my goodness, so much going on in this thread! I haven't had a lot of opportunity to stop in.

So, bad news - I got told last Thursday that my position with my department is being defunded after the end of the fiscal year. In English, that means come March 2nd, I'm out of a job here.

I'm grieving the loss of one opportunity, as well as the team and experiences I've gotten to have here, but hopeful that I'll be making the leap to something where I am utilizing my talents a lot more than I am currently - and being paid commensurately. 

In other news, I reached out to a lady I did a clinic with last summer (she was the one hosting the Barry Hook clinic), and asked about driving lessons with her. She's nearly twice the rate I was paying with my old instructor, but if I want to get serious about showing, I'll have to bite the bullet sometime.

Oh, and Boyfriend and I talked this weekend. He's offering to contribute about $800 to buying a new horse and cart if my new job exceeds my old salary. Kind of a carrot held out in front of me for motivation I guess! I'd be adding money on top of that from writing and other sources, so maybe it'll be the start of my new Fjord Fund


----------



## twixy79

No, unfortunately (or I'd get a massage and eat cake) My birthday is Saturday. My birthday typically gets forgotten about until the super bowl is over and then suddenly everyone remembers and feels terrible. That's what happens when you have a family who loves football.

I have found a saddle that I really WANT and will probably order it off ebay since its free returns. It does come in draft, and does come in xxwide tree. Its a beautiful semi synthetic western in an aged tan/brown. A black saddle, on a black saddle pad, on a black horse, with black bridle and reins is just too blah. Loretta and I both have more spunk. I want her to stand out for the beauty she is. Although she is really stunning when she is cleaned up and her mane curls into its tight spirals. 

Anway, the BO has suggested western so I have something to hold on to. I am thinking I will try western because I will probably need something to hold onto, and something to help pull me up because she is soooooo tall. Even with a mounting block, I will still need a boost. **** these short legs.


----------



## PoptartShop

OH NO guys! I'm only working the 2nd job like a few nights a week! 4hrs at a time!  I have 1 8hr shift for training next weekend but nope, I am not burning myself out! I told them strictly no more than like 20hrs a week haha. So far they have listened (they put the sched out 3wks in advance). I still need saddle time, Netflix time, & boyfriend time!  I'm OFF Saturdays for sure though, so that's nice!
@*Tazzie* aw! It sounds like you got a lot done!  Can you put my laundry away??? LOL I have so much to put away. At least it's folded though haha. The hard part is over. & he really is beautiful! :O
Yeah, I literally have decaf & some hazelnut creamer. That's it. No sugar, nothing. LOL. It tastes so good...but only because of the creamer. :lol: Yay for squeezing in a workout, too!

@twixy79 aw! I hope the saddle works out.  You can't beat free returns. I hope nobody forgets your birthday! Happy early birthday!!!  & ugh, I hear ya...I am not a football fan, but my bf and family likes it too. I only watch the Superbowl for the commercials/entertainment. :lol: & food of course.

@*cbar* yeah I'm only doing it for a little bit, about 20hrs a week, few nights a week & Sunday mornings. So it's not too bad. They know I have a fulltime job so they agreed they wouldn't kill me haha. :lol: Sounds like you need a glass of wine! Ugh, laundry! But nice of you to get it done 

@*Mulefeather* that is just terrible. :sad: Ugh. I really really hope you can find something, even for the time being until you find something better. Nobody wants to wake up knowing they are going to be out of a job. 
I think the driving lessons will be fun! And it is probably worth the extra money. Ugh, I know everything is so expensive.
That is DEFINITELY motivation. I like it, the Fjord Fund!   Fingers crossed for you!!! Onto bigger and better things!


I confess, the weather the rest of this week = NO riding. UGH!!! Gonna rain tomorrow, then Friday it'll be cold AND windy, Saturday it'll be too cold & might rain, then Sunday snow, etc. Like WHYYY  I am so over it! LOL.


----------



## Caledonian

@*Mulefeather* – That’s terrible news about your job. I’ve heard people say that sometimes you can outgrow a job but your too comfortable to move on so you need the push to find the better position. I don’t think I’d take it so well when I first heard but I’d probably come around to thinking the same way as you. 

@*PoptartShop* – You’ve got a lot of stamina to be able to work a second job even if it’s for a few extra hours. 

@*twixy79* – Happy Birthday when it comes. In my opinion birthdays should come before football. :smile:

When I was taking lessons all of the saddles were General Purpose and bareback was something you did for fun during games or warm weather, it was never a formal lesson in itself. 

@*Tazzie* – Your right about fitting the saddle to horse and rider. I’ve heard so many riders complaining about sore backs and legs or they’ve a habit of tipping or have odd leg positions and eventually they find out that the saddle was the cause. My first two were only fitted to the horses, it wasn’t until my last one that I was included. 

I’ve never ridden on or even seen a bareback pad and I’m not sure how much they’re used over here. 

Nothing to confess; so far, it’s been three boring days of office work. The weather has been changeable. It’s a lot colder and we’ve had heavy snow showers with strong winds, although the snow hasn’t been lying. 

I spent far too long watching it snow upwards past my office window today; that’s how exciting it’s been. LOL


----------



## twixy79

New PM Confession... I just signed up for my very first riding lesson. I will be taking my 1 hour lesson next Wednesday.... eek! If I make it through the 1st one, I will have another on the 21st.

Fingers crossed!


----------



## Phantomrose

@twixy79 - woot! Have fun with your first riding lesson! 
@Caledonian - I hope the weather changes for you soon. We have snow on the way on Sunday, and then again Tuesday into Wednesday. You sound like you got a lot of snow where you live! 
@Mulefeather - Aww Mulefeather That is awful news about your Job! I hope that you can find something else soon, but it is good that you are utilising your talents. I hope it leads to you being paid! On the plus side, driving lessons sounds fun! 
@cbar - This weather honestly puts me into hibernation mode. First thing I wanna do when I get home is take a nap, though that ends up backfiring sometimes. I hope you can take it easy to ease the stress.  
@Tazzie - He is a very handsome boy! He kind of reminds me of a dancer, with the way he moved in canter. His looks also remind me of a Swan for some reason.
@PoptartShop - Cool that you have Saturdays off, and they also sound pretty chill about your schedule. You have it made with the Cashier job! 

I confess, the lesson with Jet today was eventful. The lesson started out ok, and ended with me having to trot Jet in circles until I could get him less amped. My trainer and I were attempting to canter him today. According to the previous owner, he has cantered, but it takes him quite a while to get it. Well, we tested that out today. We got a few canter strides out of him the first two rounds, but then the third round, after two strides, I got bucked. Got back on, tried again, he tried ducking out this time. He felt like fire in my hands, and it was just going downhill, so circles were his friend near the end of the lesson. I walked him around the arena a couple of times after the lesson was completely over. Ah well, Friday and Saturday are going to be new days. Trainer told me to work on patterns with him; circles and figure 8s at walk and trot. More detail could be seen in my journal entry lol!

Other than that, I just feel tired and now feeling a bit sore! Jet is going to make me one heck of a rider, that’s for sure. I don’t even feel scared to get on him again. I’m just more determined to get on him and do things better next time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JCnGrace

@TuyaGirl, none of the minis are trained to pull a cart but Majik is really good with being driven in a halter with a lead rope attached to each side so I don't think it would be a huge step for him to be trained. 

@Mulefeather, so sorry about your job! Fingers crossed you find a better and higher paying one.

@PoptartShop, glad your first day went well. You don't have to balance your drawer after you close? Pretty nice you don't have to take the time to do that. One of my second jobs was a cashier at a gas/convenience store and we not only had to balance our drawer we had to do a cigarette count too. I was always off on the cigarette count and it drove me crazy why so one night I pulled the earlier shift cashier's paperwork out and went over it. She was fudging all her numbers which were throwing mine off because I always started with her ending count. I don't know why they even made us do it because I never got in trouble for all the times my count was off and she never got in trouble for fudging her paperwork. 

@Tazzie, how cool to get to do all those new to you things. I rode a Saddlebred once when I was very young but only at a walk & trot and was my first and only English riding lesson. LOL It wasn't a formal lesson, just a neighbor of my sister's who invited me over to ride with her niece and she was giving me pointers on how to post the trot. After watching your video I wish I could have ridden at some of the other gaits.

@cbar, don't blame you for hibernating, I would be too. 

@twixy79, good luck with your first lesson, hope you love it! I agree with @Tazzie that it's best to start out in a saddle. One of my first memories of riding bareback was being put on a little pony and when it started trotting I bounced right off. LOL That didn't deter me back then but it might if the same thing happened today.

@Phantomrose, glad your spill didn't result in any more than some sore muscles and really glad it didn't put you off from getting back on.Your determination will get you and Jet to where you want to be someday in the future, these things take some time though so don't get discouraged.


All went well with hubby but I got some possibly very bad news when I got home. They found nodules in mom's lungs and she needs to have further testing. Sis didn't think to ask the doctor if the nodules could be from anything other than cancer so I did a search on the internet and while most often it is cancer they can be caused by other things such as a type of pneumonia or infection current or in the past or tuberculosis. To be quite honest I'm torn about her even doing the further testing because if it is cancer there's no way she could survive treatment and she's not having trouble breathing at all, they just did all kinds of tests trying to find out why she hasn't been feeling well (tired and weak) and they saw them in a cat scan. Then again if it's pneumonia or infection that could be cleared up with antibiotics that would be a good thing but I'd think in either of those cases she'd be having issues with breathing. I've had pneumonia and couldn't walk to the bathroom without being out of breath and a friend of mine had a lung infection and had the same issue with breathing.


----------



## carshon

@JCnGrace I am sorry about the health news your Mom received. So scary when the first thought is cancer. Sending prayers to you.


I don't have much to confess - I miss riding and have a slide show up on my home computer of all of the riding pics I have downloaded over the years. And some videos as well. Guess that is as close as I am going to get for awhile. It was 40 here yesterday but with a stiff breeze and in the teens with negative windchills this morning. The next 10 days are supposed to be pretty cold with nights going to single digits - so winter has returned. I checked my Endomondo and I rode a lot last February - just a testament to how warm it was. 

Tillie is a crazy mare this winter - and even though I feed 3X a day you would think most days she has never seen a human. She has been renamed Tazmanian Tillie because she is always on the go. Daughter and I brush all of the horses almost every night when we bring them in for their supper - Tillie acts like she has never been brushed before! Silly horse - could be a spring of training rides for my girl. Hubbies trainer has offered use of her indoor for early morning rides - for $10 per visit and no time limit. I think I will have to take her up on that come March or so just to see where Miss Tillie's head is. Morning are hard for me though as most of my clients are on the east coast and my morning are typically busy with them since they are an hour ahead of me.


----------



## JCnGrace

Thanks @carshon, those prayers are much appreciated. 


Tazmanian Tillie sounds like she's being a pill this winter. Do you think the cold weather just has her feeling her cheerios?


----------



## Tazzie

@cbar, hopefully the weather clears up soon and you can get a lesson! Sorry about the stress fracture and the washing machine though :sad:

@Mulefeather, I'm so sorry about your job. Fingers crossed something better does come along! And ohhh, money for a pony?? Hopefully you find a new job fast!!

@twixy79, awww, well happy early birthday then since I'm not always on during the weekends!! I think that would look pretty on your girl  I can't say which is easier to learn in. I've only ever really ridden/shown in a Dressage saddle, but I can see how the horn could help. I have a grab strap on my saddle :lol: good luck in your lesson!!

@PoptartShop, I did! I hate doing laundry due to folding :lol: but I made myself put it all away. Whew! And yeah he is! Hemi is pretty awesome really  haha, I'll take your word for it! I taste everything so I don't think I'd like it :lol: and yeah, weather here is nasty too *sigh*

@Caledonian, yup. My saddle is comfortable and I don't have to fight it like I used to with my old one. It's still not totally perfect, but I didn't have a ton of choice within my budget and how Izzie is shaped. I have a super hard to fit pony...

And this is our bareback pad. It's suede so I don't slide on her. Just a girth and a pad. She likes it for the added cushion. She HATES regular bareback.










@PhantomHorse, he is like a dancer  he's pretty spectacular! I'm sorry your lesson didn't go well. I'm guessing Jet is rather green? What about having your trainer put some training rides on him for the canter work?

@JCnGrace, I love it! I've always wanted to try all the disciplines out there, though I always go back to Dressage :lol: yay about your hubby, but oh no about your mom!! Please keep us updated, and she's in our thoughts and prayers.

Last night I organized Izzie's curio cabinet so I could put her awards in it better. Everything on the floor is two years worth of showing! The small shelf is essentially one year of showing (there were I think three shows from previous years there lol). I'm just in awe of Izzie lol so here you go @twixy79. Izzie's shrines 

(Click on the pictures and they will be upright)


----------



## twixy79

@Tazzie look at all those awards! Izzie girl has more awards in her short life than I will ever win! Then again, I don't compete in anything anymore. I am far too old and cranky at 30


----------



## Mulefeather

Thanks for all the well-wishes everyone. I'll be OK  I'm anxious but much less scared than I was the last time I got laid off from a job. 
@Tazzie - I know!! If he wanted to give me motivation he certainly knew what to pick! And I love that award you got for Izzie, it's really beautiful! 
@twixy79 - Good luck on your first lesson! And LOL, I'm 34 and I feel crabby with the world in general most days, but showing is definitely a dream of mine even if it's little local stuff. 
@PoptartShop - Glad you found another job and that your first day went well! Hopefully this will provide that extra cushion before you move  
@JCnGrace - I'm so sorry about your mom, my thoughts are with you  


Not much to confess here. Putting together my resume and portfolio of writing samples, putting the final spit and polish on it, and then I shall begin the Great Applicationing  

One thing I am happy about at least, if I was going to lose my job, it's at a time when the job market is strong. The last time I was job-hunting in 2013, it was pretty scary.


----------



## Tazzie

@twixy79, you aren't too old! I'll be 31 this year  no such thing as too old either! Izzie is pretty spectacular though  I love when Nick looks at it all because you just see the pride there. I may have been the rider/trainer, but I'd be nowhere without him! I'll be curious when we begin breeding Izzie if he's going to snatch a baby for his own :lol: from here on out all paperwork will have both of our names on it. I need to look into having Izzie's changed to include Nick as well at some point too.
@Mulefeather, that definitely is fabulous motivation!! I do love the award  now I can admire them all from the couch haha! And yess! I'm glad the market is easier. Good thoughts that you'll land a good one soon enough!

Not much going on now. Finished up all our work :lol: Izzie has the chiro tonight, woohoo! And the weather is icky. Debating taking a dramamine and having Nick drive...


----------



## PoptartShop

@*Tazzie* bareback pads are lovely.  They are more comfortable, too.
I LOVE all of the awards. What great accomplishments!  SO many!!  I hope Izzie enjoys her chiro appt tonight. Yay!

@Phantomrose I'm sorry your lesson didn't go well. :sad: But, that attitude is the way to go about it, keep working with him & it is definitely a learning process.  I have faith in you guys!!

@*JCnGrace* NOPE. I was shocked too! All the other cashier jobs I've had in the past, we ALWAYS had to count or wait for the mgr to count it before we left. :O Pretty happy I don't have to.

Oh no, I am so sorry to hear that about your mom. :sad: Sending prayers & jingles your way.  
@*carshon* LOL that is a cute nickname for her. :lol: & only $10 per visit for the indoor?! That is an AWESOME deal!  I'd definitely take it.
@*Mulefeather* it's a great feeling when you dust off your resume.  I did mine last week, I was like maybe I need it to be better since nothing is really happening (still trying to get into a law firm!). Fingers crossed you find something asap!! The job market is definitely stronger than 2013- that's when I got laid off at my old job! Took me over 6mos to find a new one (my current job now).


I confess, I'm off at my 2nd job until Sunday so I'm gonna spend the night at the BF's place tomorrow & Saturday.  It's gonna be a gross chilly weekend though, blah!
I also confess that I ate like 2 clementines already. They're my favorite...& seedless or bust!


----------



## Caledonian

@*JCnGrace* – sorry to read about your mum. I hope things go well for her. Thoughts are with you and your family 

@*Tazzie* - You’re going to have to build an extra room for all of those rosettes 

@*twixy79* - I wish I was thirty and cranky again. I couldn't go back to being a teenager, far too much angst, but my twenties and thirties were nice. I haven’t competed since I was young but you're never too old (or cranky) to start anything.

I confess that it's been a beautiful day and I managed to get out for a walk at lunch time which really helped to break-up my day. 

It's after nine and I've done the ironing and I'm about to go through my bookshelves to clear out my old university books, work books or ones I'm never going to read again. I'm going to drop them off at a local charity shop tomorrow where most of the uni students hang out. I'm sure someone else will be able to use them.


----------



## JCnGrace

Thanks for the thoughts and prayers guys, they mean so much! Actually, you all mean so much to me and you're much appreciated.


I don't have a thing to confess. I cleaned house last night & today so couldn't get up to no good. LOL


----------



## TuyaGirl

@PoptartShop glad that job is easy peasy  I too had to count the money every night, up to the last cent. And do the cleaning (it was a store)
So cool that you still get to ride Trigger, you have such nice friends 
@Tazzie thanks for the video. Hemi is so gorgeous!! Love his colour, I wonder why, lol! But he is so much bigger than my girl, look at that canter!! 
Wow, I really was right when I said you need a whole room to all those awards  
@Mulefeather I am sorry about loosing your job, take it with the mindset of the chance to find something better. Your boyfriend is really nice to offer to help you pursuit your dream. And of course yay for the driving lessons!! 
@twixy79 Early happy birthday! And yay for the first lesson! All will be good, you will see. And just out of curiosity, reading other member's replies about learning with or without saddle, actually in here we start most riding lessons with vaulting lessons, no saddle, just a pad and two big grabbers to hold on to. I started with a saddle and only later tried this, so yeah, could go both ways I guess 

@Phantomrose good that the fact that Jet was acting up a bit did not discourage you, and took the opposite effect instead. They too have their days! Soon you will canter him 
@cbar and @carshon I hope the weather improves soon. In here is more the freezing wind. No way I am riding under such unpleasant weather... 
@JCnGrace I didn't like your post about your mother. I hope it's nothing serious, but if it is then you are right, just let it be since it's not bothering her too much... Sending positive vibes your way.

Nothing interesting to confess here. Wind and rain showers predicted for the weekend. It's really cold outside. Every morning I just want to stay in bed with my cat, lol!
Have a nice weekend everyone!!


----------



## twixy79

@TuyaGirl Thanks for the early birthday wishes! I am looking forward to the lesson and learning how to work more efficiently with Duke & Loretta. I don't want them to turn into pasture puffs or horses that loose all of the muscle tone from just standing and grazing day in and day out. I have learned a little bit about lunging them, but right now, have only done some lunging with Loretta. Duke, I have no clue if he has ever been lunged before, so I may need to do some basics with him first (especially now that I know he can run!) It seems like a lot of "old school" riders learned with bareback or just a pad. I had initially thought I wanted to learn this way so I could get a better sense of what the horses body is doing. Spending my days in a science lab has made horse riding into more of an anatomy lesson. In my mind, I thought I'd somehow magically be able to sense the horses movements and would have enough time to adjust my body if needed. The reality is, I have NO CLUE what riding a horse is supposed to feel like. So I'd be barrel rolling off the horse for no reason if I felt like.. a fart coming on..... It's been a long morning, so I confess, I need to keep my sense of humor before I end up having a nuclear reactor sized meltdown.

Happy Friday Y'all!


----------



## PoptartShop

@Caledonian I need to do the same. I've kept a lot that I never touch. Some of them I will keep as well though. That is nice of you!  Plus, books are super expensive.

@TuyaGirl nasty weather today/for the weekend here too. Not looking forward to it. :icon_rolleyes: Ugh!! :sad: 

@twixy79 I hope you enjoy your birthday tomorrow. 



Happy Friday everyone!!  FINALLY! I confess, I can't wait to just go home & relax with a glass of red. I need it after this long week.


----------



## carshon

@twixy79 you may want to send a pm to @Acadianartist and ask what program she is using with her horse Kodak. She has made a lot of progress with her horse and they seem to have bonded well learned a lot together. And it goes over a lot of groundwork. 

IMHO ground work is really over looked in some horses and it has so many advantages. Even though Duke and Loretta seem good on the ground it never hurts to keep adding new things.

Nothing to confess here. Single digits this morning but the moon is still really bright. Morning are my special time with the horses - I do chores between 5:45 and 6:15 every day and it is so quiet - I love the nickers when I walk around the corner and the horses see me. The munching sound as they finish their grain and move onto their hay. Some days I just stand there and listen as the world wakes up around us.


----------



## JCnGrace

Have a Happy Birthday tomorrow @twixy79!

@Caledonian, good luck with your book cleaning. I may have a touch of hoarder in me when it comes to getting rid of books. Last time I was determined to make my bookcases less crowded I think I purged 2 or 3 books. LOL

@TuyaGirl, that's ok, I didn't like that post either. I bet your cat enjoys staying snuggled in bed with you all day.

@PoptartShop and all, have a good weekend!


----------



## JCnGrace

@carshon the description of your mornings is so beautiful, what a good way to start your days!


----------



## TuyaGirl

@twixy79 Well, I am 'only' 39 years old, lol!! Actually my first paid lessons were a disaster - I was left almost by myself at the arena with a horse that was kind and calm but would drift to the center and stop dead. A few days of walk and teacher brought the lunge line and we tried the trot, but with the saddle and grab strap if needed. I felt more comfortable knowing I had the stirrups to put my feet and sort of keep me to fly away, lol! Only after a couple years, and after riding bareback often at a walk, and do lots of trot without stirrups, I tried a real vaulting lesson on another riding school, trot and canter. I just sat on the horse and went with the flow, but real beginners do lots of exercises that would make me fall off for sure, like scissors with legs, turning around... Looking back maybe I would have dreaded those exercises if I was pushed to do them, so I am glad I didn't.
No meltdowns today, think it's Friday 
@PoptartShop drink a sip for me, will you? Lol!
@carshon What a lovely description! I could almost smell the horses and listen to them eating  I love the sound of horses grazing green grass, has the power of calming me down, to just stay there and think about nothing, just listen... 
BO has 3 horses that eat in a manger, and he adds water to their feed. Some of them are gobblers and the sound is priceless, lol!!

Work break over.... Lol!


----------



## Tazzie

@PoptartShop, agreed! Growing up I never had one, but now I love them! I know Izzie is more comfortable with them too :lol: and I know! It's kind of surreal placing them all on the floor like that. I was just like "whoa. We've done a lot..." Yay for being off from the second job for a couple nights! Sleepovers are fun :lol: mmm, wine sounds good. I won a bottle of Pure Pear homemade wine (or something along pure pear) at the silent auction at the banquet last weekend. May need to crack that tonight....
@Caledonian, yes haha! Nick knows I want an awards room when we get a new house. This is just one horse too... we plan to breed Izzie a couple times, so more will be added... a room will be essential! We have plans to make a coffee table and maybe some end tables to start storing our favorites  good luck with clearing stuff out!
@JCnGrace, we definitely appreciate you too <3
@TuyaGirl, you're welcome! And YES! Hemi is gorgeous! Aiming to ride him again Sunday, so hopefully I can talk Nick into taking videos of him :lol: it's not going to be super pretty since what I'm asking him is rather new to him, and he's been off work for either as long or longer than Izzie. He's also only four so I'm not pushing excessively to get what I want. His canter is big, but fun! He is just a fun horse  and haha! Yes I do! Staying in bed sounds like a fabulous idea :lol:
@carshon, I agree with JC... those mornings sound heavenly. Makes me anxious to get my own farm since that will start my mornings off well!

Well, Izzie saw her chiro last night! That man loves her :lol: she was definitely out in her rib cage, but relaxed when he went to adjust it. Her poll was fine, but her right shoulder and left stifle were out. Her hips were fine though, YAY!! All our work end of last year did the trick! She had a few spots in her back he took care of too, and she was super happy to have it done. I told him my plan to have her lasered next week and he thought it was a great idea for her. I always tell him what I plan to do since I feel it's important he knows what's going on :wink: as Nick was walking her and chiro and I were chatting he told me she really impresses him, particularly with how she handled the acupuncture. He's like "horse's NEVER act like that", meaning stand quietly when he's needling areas that HURT. I said she's the smartest horse I have ever met, and if she realizes you're trying to HELP her, not HURT her, she'll stand there all day even if initially it hurts. Gah, that pony makes me so happy.

She has the saddle fitter tomorrow  I've reserved the arena just up the road since everything is a MESS here. And fortunately the owner of the farm remembered last year I'd paid for three days, but due to weather only made it to two. So I get to use it free of charge! YES!

We're also getting the ball rolling for what we need to do to breed Izzie. It's NOT happening this year, but there will be so much paperwork and pre-leg work that needs to be done, I didn't feel I was doing it too early. For embryo transfer the mare needs to be DNA tested, so that's our first step. Which will happen in a few months (I need her genetic tested too, for my own comfort). Then onto getting appropriate certificates signed and what not. So much to do! Hence why I'm doing it NOW rather than closer to when we breed (which we are tentatively looking at next year, if things pan out like we are praying they will).

The only downer news to all my goodness is the truck is still not right *sigh*. Ordered the injectors last night, which should fix it up. If not, he's gotta bring it somewhere to figure out what is going on. Issue is, we are scrambling to find a truck with a gooseneck hitch in it to move Izzie for the saddle fitting tomorrow, and Sunday to bring her to Louisville. But if that's my only stress... I'll take it. Nick's dad bought a gooseneck hitch, it's just not installed. So Nick said he'd help him install it tonight if he can't round up another truck.

Happy Friday everyone!!


----------



## cbar

@JCnGrace, sending good vibes your way. I'm really sorry to hear the news about your mom. 

@Mulefeather, that is too bad about your job. Hopefully you find something you are happy with. It is always tough going through that, but I always try to stay positive and think 'things happen for a reason'. 

@Tazzie, that is a crazy amount of ribbons!! I hope one day to have at least one  How many years of showing is that from? 
@twixy79, Happy Birthday tomorrow!! And have fun at your lesson! I think it is great that you are going to learn to ride. I have never been much of a bareback rider - my main horse is a standardbred and he has the choppiest trot ever. Every time I have ridden him bareback I simply cannot sit his trot. Let us know how everything goes! And you are never too old to learn something new.
@carshon, I too like to stand around and listen to the horses munching their hay. It is one of my favorite sounds. It does bring a certain peacefulness  

@PoptartShop, enjoy your wine tonight and your low key weekend. Cold weekends are good for hibernating and taking it easy. 


Well guys, it is cold & snowy here. Tonight I might clean the house and maybe enjoy a glass (or a few) of wine. I wouldn't mind baking some cookies too....that is my idea of a good time on a cold winter night.


----------



## cbar

@Tazzie, we must have posted at the same time!! That is all exciting news and glad to hear the chiro appointment went well. Do you have a stud picked out that you will breed to? Will it be an Arabian?


----------



## Tazzie

@cbar, I think we did! Those ribbons on the floor are from two years of showing  the ones on the corner shelf are mostly from one year, though we had a couple before Izzie started seriously showing.

And I do have one! I met him last April and he's awesome. Nice, solid legs, great structure (needs some muscling, but that's really the only "negative"), and a SANE mind. Second show of his life and the lady's son was able to handle him. The son is my daughter's age, so quite young. He's purebred Arabian 















My friend handled him for the above run. He's only in hand currently, but he's starting saddle training this year. He will be 10 this year (he wasn't handled much prior to her buying him). But he's already a double Regional Champion with only one shot at Regionals  and not in single horse classes :lol:


----------



## PoptartShop

@Tazzie I agree, you definitely should crack it open.  CHEERS!!! :lol:
I am so glad the chiro went well with Izzie. She really is a smart girl. & yay for not having to pay for the space!  I hope the saddle fitting goes well.
Ahhhh, that is so exciting...she is going to make THE cutest baby. :O It is definitely good to get everything in gear early. Lots of people probably wait until last minute & are sorry! And sorry to hear about the truck still not being right, ugh! 

@carshon that really sounds like the perfect way to start your day.  I'm jealous! Sounds lovely!

@TuyaGirl Yes, I'll have a few sips for you!!! :lol: Bahaha!

@cbar thank you.  I may bake cookies too...wine & cookies sounds like an amazing idea. YES!!! LOL great minds think alike!  

Enjoy your weekend everyone!!!


----------



## Caledonian

@*PoptartShop* - Uni books are very expensive. I used some of mine a few times and never open them again. 

@*JCnGrace* - I know I’m a hoarder when it comes to books. I’m old fashioned, as I prefer the feel of holding one to using a tablet or computer. I especially love old books. 

I managed to get rid of twenty which has helped to clear some space. My shelves were sagging in the middle as I’d piled them one on top of the other and the rest were taking over the floor. 

@*TuyaGirl* – Staying in bed with a cat sounds good. I hate the dark mornings and I really struggle to haul myself out of bed.

I dreaded riding exercises as well, although my instructor described them as ‘fun games’. I hated ‘Around the World’. Facing the front, turning to sit facing the tail, facing the front again, before dismounting on the off side, crawling under the belly and remounting. 



I confess that, after getting rid of unwanted books, I bought an old one on horses and saddlery, two gardening books and one on archaeology. I may have problem!

The weather today has been bright and sunny. At work, we were able to open some of our windows for fresh air and, as it’s Friday and most of the staff are on leave, everyone was in a holiday mood. The best part was meeting up with a friend for lunch as we don’t see each other nearly as often as we’d like. 

I’ve nothing planned for the weekend other than painting some of the woodwork in the kitchen. I don’t think I’ll be riding though, as I’m lame on my right knee and I don’t want to make it worse. I work over three floors of spiral staircases and I run up and down them all day and sometimes the strain of turning and climbing aggravates the joint. Oh well, age never comes on its own, as my mum always says.

Happy Friday and I hope everyone has a good weekend.


----------



## Change

Not much to confess here - just glad it's Friday and I survived the work week. Tomorrow's weather actually looks like it might be tolerable, so a ride might be possible.

Farrier bailed on me again, Wednesday. She's got a bug - probably the flu - that she's been fighting and she just will NOT slow down long enough to get healthy. We're fingers-crossed for tomorrow, but I'm not cancelling my plan to ride. Tango mostly self-trims so he'll be fine. I just won't ride Cally - she's getting too long in the front to be comfortable.

I don't have time to enjoy morning meals with my horses during the week - it's more like toss'n'run as I head to work. Evenings, though, I've been known to hang out in the barn with them. Sometimes I'll groom one or both; sometimes I just sit there and listen to them eating and breathing. And I love it when Tango leaves his dinner to come over and say hello and give me a shared breath or two before resuming his meal.

I was too little to effectively learn to ride in a saddle, other than to grab hold of the horn for dear life! I really started learning when the saddles came off! Of course, 50+ years ago, I bounced a lot better than I do now. ;-) Until just a few years ago, on new-to-me horses that people wanted me to work, I almost always tried to ride them bareback at least once or twice right off the bat - I like feeling the horses' movements with my entire body. You can feel what they're thinking, whether their gait is off, and what they're planning once you know how to listen. It's just too hard to get on bareback now, so it isn't a requirement anymore, although I still enjoy riding bareback now and then. 
@JCnGrace - keep me posted about Mom! And give her our love. K thinks of her often!


----------



## JCnGrace

Will do @Change. It will be a while before we know anything because they haven't scheduled her PET scan yet and she's leaving Sunday to go out to Phoenix for a week. I talked to her today and she seems pretty resigned to it being cancer. I relayed the prayers and thoughts from everyone and she thanks you all for them.


I confess I need a major grocery shopping trip and I'm dreading it. Don't think I can put it off too much longer because while we wouldn't starve by any means I'm out of a bunch of stuff.


----------



## JCnGrace

I found you a place @Tazzie! 


2951 Todds Point Road Simpsonville, KY 40067 | MLS 201805597


----------



## Rainaisabelle

@Tazzie Thats so exciting! I told you before but Izzie will make gorgeous children!!


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

I confess im feeling a bit down tonight. Feel like ive just about worn out my welcome at DSs, which is probably not strictly true, but can't help the feeling. Really need my own space and need to ramp up looking for work. Don't know if I want to stay in the North, don't know where else to be. In Waikato I am closer to kids/grandies, but grazing will cost more.


----------



## Change

OMG! @JCnGrace - that place is adorable! I love the house, but it's way too big for me, anymore. Can I just move into the barn? LOL! Yes, @Tazzie - that'd be a perfect place to raise your family.


----------



## JCnGrace

@ShirtHotTeez, I'd probably go wherever I landed a job. I live close enough to family to be there for family occasions but far enough away I don't get involved in any petty drama. It's not near as bad as when all my siblings' kids were in school but back then they were always fussing at each other about something. Anyway there are times I'm still glad I'm a little further away and times I'm not so I think you should just go to where you want. It doesn't take any time for those grandkids to grow up and scatter off to college and their own lives.


I know @Change too big for me too but wonderful for a young family and a perfect home for Izzie and her future children. LOL


----------



## Phantomrose

@JCnGrace - I am sorry to hear about your mother and sending good vibes and prayers your way. I really hope for the best, and that everything will be well with her. It’s a scary thing to go through.
@carshon - Sounds like a good deal with using the indoor for $10. You should definitely take it. I hope you get back to riding soon!
@Tazzie - Holy ribbons and awards! I like how you organised it all. It looks so colourful! And yay for the Chiropractor going well for Izzie! 
@Mulefeather- Good luck on the job search! It is a really good thing that the job market is strong, so you may land one soon enough! 
@PoptartShop - I hope you enjoyed that wine, and clementines are the bomb!

I confess, last night and today were awesome! I had three awesome rides with Jet; one last night, when earlier today when I woke up, and another when trying out a saddle from the Saddle Fitter that came to the barn. Lol, my trainer convinced me to try one of the saddles out, and it was a pretty cool experience! It was interesting to how the Saddle Fitter explained proper saddle fit for a horse, and how the other riders tried out various saddles for both them and their horses! My trainer was looking at me near the afternoon and was like “In surprised you haven’t tried one out for your guy yet! You should go do it!” So, got Jet out, and tried out a Voltaire. It was so comfy and a better, different feel than the Wintec that I ride in. I liked how the saddle fit Jet too, since it is a smaller sized saddle than the Wintecs. Too bad it’s out of my budget, for now. The Saddle Fitter also saw my Wintec, and tried it on Jet, and said that it was good for now, as long as I always use the bumper pad, like I have been doing. I’m looking into next year of probably fitting a new saddle in the budget for Jet! If she comes back, I may want to try it a Devocoux to see how that feels, since my Trainer is being sponsored by them and I want to support her. I also asked if they do payment plans on the saddles, and the Fitter said they’re looking into that option for the future so yay! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EstrellaandJericho

I confess that I have let my horses just chill over the winter holiday. I do plan on putting 30 days groundwork on Estrella and desensitize Jericho as much as possible for 30 days before I start riding him again. I played with them a little a couple of days ago when I had a day off and Jericho did fabulously. Estrella hasn't gotten the hang of this whole work thing. It was funny, when I was working Estrella Jericho was running around the round pen as if trying to tell her this is what you're supposed to do. I'm sure it was for other reasons but we got a kick out of that. I also confessed that I might like my horses a little more than I probably should. They're good horses. I hope everybody on horse forums having a great day. God bless!


----------



## JCnGrace

@Phantomrose, thanks and glad you had 2 good ride days.

@EstrellaandJericho, it usually doesn't take them long to get back in the swing of things. Most of mine are pretty good about picking up right where we left off but Cutter may need a little work come riding season because he's had a long vacation and was still green when that vacation started.


I confess I'm ready for tank top and flip flop weather. We don't usually have these long stretches of cold here and I'm over the heavy outer gear I'm having to wear for chores.


----------



## Change

I'm with you, @JCnGrace - so done with the cold! Yesterday it was 28F when I fed!

I confess I did get to ride yesterday. It was mid 40s, so I took Tango out for just over an hour and 4.88 miles. He is now just shy of 61 _lifetime _miles. Even though we had a few dry days, there were still a few wet places where a foot would go one way and us the other - made for some interesting "Whoops!" moments, but no falls. Even got a nice stretch of canter where he wasn't trying to pull ahead of me. Very proud of that boy!


----------



## JCnGrace

You should be proud of Tango @Change, he's doing very well. Has K's new dialysis plan worked on bring any of the swelling down yet?


----------



## Loner

Its old age sneaking up on Ya.


----------



## Loner

*My old bones*

Its old age sneaking up on Ya Dear.


----------



## PoptartShop

@*Caledonian* how did the painting go in the kitchen?  Bet it came out nice! & books are always good!!

@*JCnGrace* I had to grocery shop yesterday in the POUUUURING rain.  I basically darted to the car, luckily I didn't drop any bags. :lol:

@EstrellaandJericho nothing wrong with that. Camden has only worked like, 4x since the winter. LOL, it's hard to find time to ride, and it's COLD and nasty. Either raining, snowing, or just too cold/icy. It sucks!  Spring can't come soon enough.

@*ShirtHotTeez* aw, I hope things look up for you soon. :sad: 

@*Phantomrose* YAY for some good rides on Jet!!!!!  & a payment plan sounds like a good idea.  I hope it works out. So exciting!

@*Change* gosh it seems like everyone is getting the flu lately. I've been washing my hands like crazy (not that it'd help, well maybe) & I am hoping I don't get it. Let me knock on wood right now actually. It's terrible.  Awww, so glad you got to take Tango out.  Yay!!! Such a good boy!


I confess, I didn't ride this weekend either. Too cold, & then it rained yesterday. Might ride tomorrow night, but it's gonna be super cold, so ugh. I just don't have motivation!  Ready for spring.
But, happy Monday!!! The weekend went by way too fast.
We are SO close to getting to 1,000 pages on this thread...LOL


----------



## Tazzie

@PoptartShop, we did! It wasn't amazing though :sad: I'm not a huge wine drink, but it wasn't very sweet. Oh well, it was a club donation! I'm glad too! And the fitting was rather eye opening, again lol I'm legit so excited about it. Though part of me has a suspicion I won't be keeping the first baby to myself.... Nick might be stealing it :lol: which will be fine with me if it's a colt (gelding). I hate waiting until the last minute with things, so it helps I can get stuff all sorted WAY ahead of time! Sorry you didn't get to ride :sad: this weather is crummy!!
@Caledonian, I have the same issue with books :lol: I love them! Hope you had a good weekend and your knee got some rest!
@Change, hopefully your ponies get trimmed soon! I know what you mean with bareback. It's what really locked in that Izzie was out of whack and needed her chiro! She's just not a big fan of total bareback (never has been). And so funny about the farm  I could dream! I am SO glad you got to ride this weekend!
@JCnGrace, ugh, I did that Friday. HATE doing the big trips. But I'd put it off too long as well! And HAHAHA! I'm friends with the lady selling that place, so I've seen it multiple times on Facebook already! It sure is pretty, but a good 2+ hours from where we are currently, and WAY out of budget! It's beautiful though! Right there with you on the weather! SO OVER IT! Though sadly right now I'm praying for a REAL rain. Our cistern is painfully low. Nick took some from his dad (using hoses, with their permission) since we were OUT. And no truck at that time that could haul water. That and the ground is soup and we'd get a truck stuck bringing water to where we fill the cistern. Ugh! But first time in YEARS that we've run out!
@Rainaisabelle, thank you!! I think so too 
@ShirtHotTeez, sorry you're feeling like your welcome is expiring :sad: I do hope you find some options too! Lots of thought and planning coming :/
@Phantomrose, thank you! Even my husband likes it, and he's hard to please  good luck with future saddle fitting and purchase! That is an experience I'd like to not go through again for a while :lol: but it's amazing what a truly fitted saddle does for you and your horse! Our first saddle was a Wintec, and it was great for starting her in. Then we moved to a Harry Dabbs, which worked for just shy of a year. Now we are in a Jeffries that the saddle fitter says it'll be a while before we would need a new one, whew! Good luck finding one in your budget!



Whew, what a weekend! Saddle fitter came on Saturday. Prior I had Izzie work around the arena to burn off some steam/warm her back up on her own. Found it fascinating how in tune she is to me. I walked into the middle of this indoor, and she began circling around me as though I had a line.

The fitting was eye opening. She asked my opinion of the fitter we had in a pinch. I said I didn't like it at all, that the saddle never stayed put. Turns out they talked and she said the things he did made NO SENSE for Izzie and her saddle. He WAY overflocked it. Like, horribly overflocked it. She took out so much wool it was astounding. She took out some to begin with, and Izzie was NOT amused to canter. She took out A BUNCH more and Izzie was like "canter? Can we canter now? How about now? PLEASE?!" So we took that as her sign she was happy (Izzie talks loudly, you just have to be aware she's NOT being bratty most of the time). It's not 100% perfect, but since we will both be at Equine Affaire she said she'll reflock/redo it while we are there, before our demos. Whew!

Sunday we brought her down to where she'll get her treatments. She will have laser therapy AND she gets to try an equine Jacuzzi! SPOILED pony! The barn owner is smitten already with her, and I know my friend was DYING to get to work today to see her! She'll be well taken care of there 

We dropped the trailer off at my friend's house so we didn't have to haul it all the way home and then haul it back a week later. Got to steal a ride on my favorite Saddlebred too :wink: he's not in any sort of shape, and he was worked very lightly last year. He's on a shorter rein than I would like currently, but his idea of long rein means go faster. So we are working up to it. He has no top line, but I really don't remember the last time he was actually ridden aside from my last ride. Just saying that so there is no bashing :wink: he's a four year old Saddlebred that TOWERS over me on the ground (I'm around 5'2"). But he's a good boy and tries  just focused on forward movement, and at the end I worked on a bit of leg yield at the walk since he's SUPER heavy on the inside shoulder both directions. He'll get there as he gets stronger


----------



## TuyaGirl

@Tazzie glad Izzie found relief at chiro's session. What a smart girl she is to understand it will make her good in the end  It's good to have everything planned ahead of time with the breeding, and what a lovely stud you picked 
Glad saddle fitting went well, but bummer about the truck, hope it gets fixed soon 
@Caledonian oops about the extra books - kidding here, totally understandable  I hope your knees improve soon 
@ShirtHotTeez I hope you feel better soon, maybe you are having some bad days? We all go through some more negative days sometimes. Good luck with job hunting 
@Phantomrose Glad you enjoyed the saddle fitting experience! Would love to attend one as well 
@PoptartShop and @JCnGrace tired of cold in here as well. I miss Summer so much and this week is going to be freezing. Grrrr... 
@Change your boy is a great horse, you have many reasons to be proud!!  Tuya is not surefooted so with mud is worst. I hate to be riding her and see her feet sliding everywhere.
@EstrellaandJericho I think most of us in here love our horses too much? Lol!

Freezing wind killed my weekend. Only went to barn Saturday, no point spending gas to do practically nothing... Also rained so forget it. So tired of this season.

Have a nice Monday all


----------



## twixy79

oh my! i missed a ton over the weekend! so much to catch up on. nothing to confess really, just wanted to say thank you to everyone who wished me a happy birthday! that is very kind (especially since it was kinda lame) 

ooh so I actually DO have a confession. A funny one. So Saturday night (after I had already left the barn for the day) my BO texts me and said that somebody made a hole in the barn. Now, Loretta does chew when she is bored, so I thought maybe she nibbled too much on her corner feeder, and chewed a hole... Nope. Since either of them are kickers, I didn't think of kicking... So I put my flannel pjs on first thing Sunday morning and head down there to check it out. I get there, they are both standing at the far end of the pasture, far away from the barn. I didn't even have to walk down the hill to see the HOLE. It was not a kick hole. It was not a chew hole. It was a butt hole. How do I know? Duke had a splinter of wood through his blanket. Thank god he was wearing his blanket, otherwise, he could have seriously hurt himself. My guess is that he was standing, minding his own business while doing his business, and when he was done, slipped on the ice right in front of the barn and went butt-first through the barn wall. Like I said, luckily, he was wearing his blanket, or who knows what could have happened to him.... 

I told my BO that I knew what caused the waist height hole, and she couldn't stop laughing. Luckily, nobody was hurt, and I put down more used shavings outside to help with traction. Unfortunately, this freeze/thaw/rain/freeze is making it impossible to stay on top of the ice. Hopefully, winter will be over soon. 

So yep, my Duke put his *** through the barn. Only me, only my horse.


----------



## JCnGrace

@PoptartShop, getting groceries in the rain is the worst!

@Tazzie, well darn about the horse farm @Change and I were going to come live you. LOL Keep us posted about the laser treatments. 

@TuyaGirl, the wind has been nasty here too but it seems like you've really been having to deal with it because I can remember you talking about it last summer. Is it typical for it to be very windy in Portugal or something that's been happening just recently? 


We got more snow last night but just a dusting. I still haven't been to the store because hubby went Saturday to get himself some Super Bowl snacks and said the shelves were about empty. I'll wait until tomorrow or Wednesday to give them time to restock.


----------



## JCnGrace

LOL @twixy79, it's amazing the things they can find to do to cause us more work.


----------



## PoptartShop

@Tazzie an equine Jacuzzi?? I didn't even know those existed. That is so cool!! Fancy fancy! :O OMG she is gonna love it.  I am glad the fitter helped you too, it sounds like Izzie was relieved once they took all that extra stuff out of it! Sheesh!! Overflocking is no good. At least you found it out before. She is gonna be loving those laser treatments too. Ugh & aahhhh her Saddlebred is so handsome. You look great on him! Love that neck too. He does look pretty big!  So cute!!

@TuyaGirl me too. This season needs to end soon...I am sooo over it. :icon_rolleyes:

@twixy79 Oh wow!! :O That is kinda funny even though it's not supposed to be funny, but I am glad nobody was hurt! They always seem to get into trouble don't they?!! Did you at least enjoy your birthday? Even a little bit I hope? 

@JCnGrace yeah this weather is just a bummer. 


I confess, I went to Wawa hoping they still had coffee (any size) for $1...when I went up to the register...NOPE! LOL. I enjoyed it while it lasted though. :lol:


----------



## Tazzie

@TuyaGirl, she's wickedly smart! I adore her :lol: the chiro loves how smart she is. Warms my heart  thanks! I LOVE that stallion. He ticks all my boxes for an Izzie baby, so I'm stoked! I have to keep telling myself "next year" :lol: and maybe not even then. It's hopeful thinking right now, and only if things pan out as hoped. I am glad about the saddle too! And *sigh* dang trucks. I'm hoping it'll be fixed this week, but the dang injectors don't even show as on their way  just that they've created the label. Not amused. Hopefully the weather gives you a break soon so you can see your girl!!
@twixy79, oh no!! I'm glad Duke is ok! I think we are ALL ready for this winter to be DONE!
@JCnGrace haha! Well, if we ever struck it big, that isn't what I'd buy :lol: there is a farm up the road from where Izzie is that has I think 134 acres for sale for around a million. No house or anything, but it's rather flat for our area. If we ever snagged that, I'd gladly let people come live on it with us :lol: I will gladly keep everyone posted on the treatments! Haven't heard anything yet, and would love to text, but don't want to be that helicopter horse owner :lol: we had snow/ice here too. Roads weren't that nice around our house until we hit the main roads. No fun! And yikes! Hopefully they restock soon!
@PoptartShop, I didn't either! It's not very deep, but it's a cold water Jacuzzi for their lower legs. It's just this slanted pit in the ground that they can walk straight through. And a bunch of jets :lol: I think she's going to like it once she gets the hang of it! She was VERY relieved. I was rather irritated at the previous fitter. I thought it had looked high in the front, but I wasn't absolutely certain. So when she stated it, I was more comfortable with my assessment of it. Just glad it's fixed! She sure will! And thanks! He's pretty awesome! LOVE him!! Already dying to ride him again even though I'm quite sore :lol: sorry about the coffee! Least you managed to get some while it was cheap!!

I confess, I'm done for the day :lol: just have to sit here for two more hours. BORED!


----------



## TimWhit91

I got to ride Ghost again on saturday. The weather was amazing 59f and no rain finally! We went up in the foothills. It took 5 miles for her to finally settle down and quit calling for her buddies and stalling out hoping to turn around. Then we went another 5 miles and I let her turn around. I am so sore!

And now I'm sick again. Though I think it's a sinus infection yhis time, I don't really FEEL sick, just stuffy nose and way more stuff coming out than I ever thought possible. Hopefully it goes away soon, I have a trip planned next friday


----------



## JCnGrace

I'd be sore too if I rode for 10 miles @TimWhit91. 


I've had to yell at Gamble for the last two days for dawdling at feeding time. Yesterday he didn't want to leave the round bale and today he had to stop and drink for 15 minutes before moseying into the barn when I'd just seen him at the water tank right before I headed to the barn. Tomorrow he'll take even longer since I told him to get the lead out and quit holding up the program. LOL He can be such a stinker!


Tomorrow is mom's actual birthday so I have to remember to call her. Hopefully I'll reread this in the morning.


----------



## Tazzie

@TimWhit91, yay for a nice ride! I bet you're sore! Sorry you're sick.
@JCnGrace, oh Gamble haha! Silly boy!! Happy birthday to your mom!


What a night. Someone back into my car while at work, so I was mad all night (no note, nothing). And my meetings ran late last night. Just boo!

But Izzie was nominated for Region 14 Half Arabian Horse of the Year! WOOHOO! What an honor that'd be to win it <3 but I'm stoked to be nominated!

Izzie is also thoroughly enjoying her time getting pampered. My friend worked on her yesterday and said I was dead on where she was ouchy. She massaged it for 15-20 minutes, lasered it for 30 minutes, and them put a poltice on. Said there was no reaction afterward! This was what she looked up to see while working. No, my horse is not drugged standing there :lol: she REALLY loves this work. Nick joked she did it on purpose just to pampered more :lol:










Then this guy was by her stall and was like "why is this horse grabbing my hoodie??" Then said she was a funny horse and he liked her :lol: I was like "she's a Labrador in a horse's body!" Nick was like "anything to get some attention haha!"


----------



## JCnGrace

That sucks about your car @Tazzie. Izzie looks like she's thoroughly enjoying her "spa" day!


----------



## PoptartShop

@Tazzie awww she is so cute!  So pampered. She will love it!
Such a ham. :lol: & about your car, I would be LIVID! That is just terrible. Karma will get them. I can't believe they didn't leave a note. People are such jerks. :sad: That's horrible. Ugh. I hope your day today ends better.  It's slow here too, I basically did everything...4.5hrs left to go...ahhh!

@TimWhit91 Wow, that sounds like a nice long ride!  Gotta enjoy the nice weather while you can. & I hear you, I felt like that today too...I've just had a sinus headache all day, I'm hoping it doesn't turn into anything else...those are the worst.  Feel better!! It's the darn weather change.

@JCnGrace LOL what a stinker!!! :lol: & CALL YOUR MOTHER!!! There...reminder!! 

I woke up today thinking it was Thursday...it's only Tuesday... :lol:


----------



## twixy79

@JCnGrace - I am so over the snow too! We are getting dumped on again tomorrow, another 10-12+ inches. At least I will get a half day at work and can enjoy the majority of the snowfall from the comfort of my own bed.
@PoptartShop - the birthday was mostly uneventful. We spent most of the day salting the driveway and trying to scrape up more ice. My husband and I called it an early evening after watching lots of TV reruns. Sunday we skipped the super bowl in lieu of eating Chinese food at a local place. All in all, it was a nice, quiet weekend (aside from Duke putting his *** through the barn) Oooohhh... and I cannot function without my morning coffee. Yesterday Starbucks royally screwed up my coffee because my normal barista called out hungover. So today I gave him a ton of **** for it  
@Tazzie - I am also glad that everyone is ok and Duke didn't impale himself on a piece of wood. He can be so clumsy! But, he is also adorable, so its a bit of a trade-off. Glad to hear that Izzie enjoyed the spa day! Its just proof that we all need to spend more time being pampered


----------



## cbar

@Tazzie, that is such a scuzzy thing for someone to do. Is there much damage to your car?? Karma will get them, I'm sure. And glad to hear that Izzie enjoys her spa day & pampering. What a lucky pony!!! The Saddlebred gelding is such a lovely boy. 

@JCnGrace, don't forget to call your Momma!!! It is also my Mom's birthday this Friday. No idea what to get her - she has so much stuff! Last year I took her & I to a paint nite and bought dinner. Kind of thinking of doing the same thing this year. I thought of a spa day, but that is far to expensive for my meager budget right now.

@Change, so glad to hear Tango was such a good boy for his ride. He sounds like such a smart horse...and appears to remember everything you have taught him. How old is he again? He was green when you got him right?? 

@TuyaGirl, I hear you on the weather woes. It has been nothing but cold & snowy here and getting kind of depressing. Kind of hard to be motivated to do much when the weather is bad. Hopefully you get to spend some quality time with your mare very soon! It is winter in Portugal right? 


Nothing new with me. Weather still sucks and we are supposed to get another 15-20cm of snow tomorrow & Thursday. I was in the city yesterday and did my Costco run - I don't know how I managed to spend that much $$ and still forget things! I also saw my phisio/chiro for my stress fracture and he gave me some bad news. Says I shouldn't run for at least a month. I know it is the smart thing to do, but still very frustrating. He did graston on it which hurts like a *itch, but seems to help. 


Sounds like a lot of people are dealing with less than ideal weather. Spring is around the corner...I think


----------



## Tazzie

@JCnGrace, yeah, I wasn't happy at all. Dang car has taken a beating this year. I hit a deer beginning of the year, but it didn't cause a ton of damage. This guy destroyed my grill  and she is LOVING it. Waiting to hear how day two goes :lol:
@PoptartShop, she is VERY pampered Spoiled rotten is more like it. And yeah, I'm ****ed. I wouldn't be half as ****ed if they had left a danged note. Karma will definitely get them. And yeah... I have my third project running now. But it's all a lot of hurry up and wait *sigh*. I am currently in a wait period. I wish it was Thursday, ugh. And hopefully. Have to do laundry tonight, blah.
@twixy79, isn't that the truth!
@cbar, I know. I'm so mad about it. I'll post the photos I took of it below. I love this little car and it's getting beat to heck this year. I hit a deer beginning of the year, but it didn't do much damage aside from the hood. This destroyed my grill. And the silver framing of it is no longer in it. Nick opened the hood and it fell out. I'm just mad. Izzie loves any and all kinds of pampering :lol: and he really is!


















You can see in the bottom picture how the grill is shoved in. If they had gone any faster, or farther back, they would have damaged the radiator. SO mad. And haven't heard a peep from security yet. Just grr.

And doesn't help I have to go home and do laundry/clean. That and we will be getting snow/ice tonight, so may not go to work tomorrow.


----------



## Caledonian

@*PoptartShop* – Haha, I got one door frame painted then I had to give-up as everything was aching. If there’s one thing I hate, it’s decorating. I’ll find any excuse to avoid it.

@*TuyaGirl* – Thanks, things have improved I’m just taking things slow for a little while. It’s a shame that the weather ruined your weekend. It’s not fun being soaked and cold.

@TimWhit91 – sinus infections are horrible. I hope you feel better soon.

@*JCnGrace* – I like Gamble; everything in his own time, haha!

@*Tazzie* – That’s a shame about your car; accidents happen, but to leave without owning-up to it is a rotten thing to do.Well done to Izzie (and you) for getting nominated. She looks so relaxed in the photos.

@*cbar* – we get a beautiful spring day then a miserable winter day. It’s amazing how much everyone’s mood changes with them.


I confess that I took today off as I struggled with the stairs and hills at work yesterday. My knee has improved but my aches and pains expanded to include my hip, shoulder and neck, so rather than old age I think I might’ve done something when I was moving boxes up the stairs at work. 

I decided to stay in; we had a few inches of snow overnight and I didn’t fancy struggling on muddy and slippery ground. 
I was planning to help my friend move her horses to dryer land. The fields are an absolute mess and the horses seem to be doing everything they can to turn them into mud baths. 

Understandably, she’s wanting them out of the mud and she also brought up the fact that we’re in a Grass Sickness area (all fatal) so she wanted them on fresh land. With the weather, the plan's been shelved for a few days. 

Hopefully, I’ll get back to riding at the weekend. Until then it’s back to work tomorrow. Ugh!


----------



## PoptartShop

@twixy79 aw, well I'm glad you had a nice quiet weekend. Those are always good!  GOOD! They better get it right next time! :lol:

@Tazzie WOW they must've been going too fast, especially if the grill is like that! Holy crap. That's just terrible.  I can't stand people...just walk away like it's nothing..ugh.
@Caledonian ah. This weather doesn't help either. I hope you feel better. 
Oh yes, mud mud mud! I can't stand it! Between that & the snow!
I hope you get to ride this weekend though.  & boooo for going back to work!


I confess, I have 1hr left of work then I'm gonna go home, grab my tissues & watch the new episode of This is Us. :lol:


----------



## JCnGrace

I remembered to call but she couldn't hear a word I said. They were on their way to the casino and she said the tires were making too much noise. It wore her out, sis said she went to bed at 7:15. She's been e-mailing back and forth all night telling me the goofy things mom is doing. This one is hilarious...Their house backs up to a golf course and there's a metal javelina about the size of a medium sized dog out there I guess for decoration? to scare off other critters? Anyway, mom keeps telling her there's a buffalo eating the grass out there even though Cathy has told her several times what it is. I was rolling on that one. LOL


Made it to town today and got my mop cut and groceries. We're supposed to get rain & ice overnight. It started a while ago but I haven't looked out to see which, I'm scared to. It never ceases to amaze me the amount of people you see out and about in short sleeves and shorts when the temps are below freezing. They are much tougher than I am. I confess that I had to put on my fat jeans today but by the time I got home I was having trouble keeping them up. I guess I'm going to have to start wearing suspenders. LOL


The aggravating part about the Gamble thing is that with our set up he has to go in first. His herd mates are too scared of him to take his stall when he lollygags so all of us just stand there waiting on him. I was late getting to the barn today so he was ready to eat and came right in.


----------



## JCnGrace

Crap, it's ice!


----------



## PoptartShop

@JCnGrace we had some ice this morning.  But, I still had to be at work at 8AM! 
I took my time though. Be careful!! LOL that is too funny about your mom! :lol: I never understood people that wear those clothes in that weather...just looking at them makes me freeze. :O I couldn't do it!

I don't really have anything to confess ATM!


----------



## Phantomrose

Ugh we currently have snowfall. Stuck at home today because of it. Currently nothing to confess. I hope everyone is having a good day today! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TuyaGirl

@JCnGrace Happy Birthday to mum! Lol, she is funny  And silly Gamble too! You have lots to entertain yourself. Ugh, people wearing shorts and short sleeves make me cold just to look at them. I look like an onion these days 
And no, the weather was not like this. We had sort of a mild mediterranean climate. I spent whole Summer complaining about strong wind, was the worst ever, as I was used to mild breeze only... Just terrible 
@Tazzie first of all congrats on horse of the year award. Wow! Miss Izzie loves all the attention and pampering  Such a goof as well!
And I am so sorry about your car. People are jerks sometimes. Any chance you can still find out who did it?
@Caledonian I hope you feel better soon. This day at home will help 
Have a great ride on the weekend and I hope the horses are moved soon!
@twixy79 Glad Duke had the blanket to protect him. One of BO's mares would back up to fences to scratch her butt, and would put down the poles all the time, but never got hurt  (she was dewormed)
@cbar yes, it's Winter here, but the weather is changing fast and I think we lost the mild mediterranean climate :-(
I am sorry about the advice not to run, but in the long term should help you to improve faster 
@TimWhit91glad you had a good ride on Ghost. I hope you feel better soon 

I am with @PoptartShop and @Phantomrose and no confessions today. Even my brain is frost, lol!


----------



## PoptartShop

It seems like none of us have much to confess today. :rofl:

Tomorrow will be veeeery boring & quiet here in the office...a lot of people (including my boss) are going to the Eagles Parade. :lol: I won't be complaining!!!


----------



## Phantomrose

@PoptartShop - Well hopefully it won't be too long and too quiet at the office tomorrow! You might end up taking a nap at your desk. 

I finally have a confession lol! I confess that my pc finally got fixed...by my husband...while on a Skype call with him. He had me open up my pc case, had a look in via facetime, and told me to unplug the front USB ports. That got my pc up and running like normal. According to him, when the cat bumped the desktop against the dresser, she must've jumbled up the wiring for the USB somehow. He figured it was the front USB because I told him the message I got at start up when I was having problems. So, yay hubby.


----------



## JCnGrace

My confession is I'm starting to think that Thunder is getting senile in his old age although he's not all that old by today's standard (18). He finally got over being scared to come in the barn but then today he was scared of ice on the ground around the water trough. It was just a thin layer that hadn't melted because it's shaded by the barn and even I crunched through it when walking so it really wasn't slick on his normal path to the tank, in fact Freckles walked right up it when she finally came out of the barn. The thing is he could have approached the tank from the other end and there was no ice there. LOL I had to drape a rope around his neck and show him the way because I could tell he really wanted a drink. He's just been acting really strange since Este got put down. He always acted like he could care less about her and was all about Freckles but maybe he depended on her more than I thought. If he could play nice with the other boys he could have a whole herd to hang out with.


----------



## Tazzie

@Caledonian, exactly. And if they had backed up any further they would have damaged my radiator. I work an hour from home, so I'd have been up a creek for a bit. I HATE people. But thank you! I'm excited! And she's super laid back when someone is helping her :lol: yikes!! Feel better!!

@PoptartShop, yeah, I'm mad. If they had gone any faster the hitch would have ruined the radiator. People really suck  hope you enjoyed watching your show!

@JCnGrace, glad you got to talk to your mom! And lol a buffalo grazing :lol: we had ice here too! Poor Thunder though :sad:

@TuyaGirl, thank you! It's just the nomination, with a chance of winning the award. But we have stiff competition, and go against horses in the other clubs usually doesn't bode well for us smaller people. In short, it's essentially a popularity contest. But either way, I'm stoked! She's loving the attention  and yeah, NOT happy about my car. At all.

Well, yesterday was a snow day for us. Our road was a sheet of ice, and falling off the actual road means you'll be falling good 8' down. It wasn't worth battling to get into work. SO, kids and I stayed home. Nick always has to work regardless of road conditions, but I could hear his truck struggling on our road.

Oh, yeah, the truck is alive :lol: the new injectors came Tuesday and put them right in. Fired right up and is running like a brand new truck. WHEW. Relieved at that!

I got a bunch of laundry done yesterday while home, including all of our sheets and blankets. Yay :lol:

Izzie is also doing super well with her treatments. Responding well, so I have my fingers crossed! She's the entertainment of the barn :lol: it'll be tough bringing her home I think, but certainly seems she'll be welcome back any time! I was sent this cute video too lol she loves her kisses haha!


----------



## carshon

@JCnGrace is it possible that Thunder is having troubles seeing? Just a thought. My daughters grey mare has a melanoma on her eyelid. It is quite large - and per the University of Madison and a couple of other equine surgeons is inoperable because there would be no eyelid left once they removed the tumor (even when it was smaller) So this tumor presses on her eye and makes it water quite a bit and impairs her vision. She was having issues loading into the horse trailer and crossing some shaded parts on the trail. This mare will do anything for my daughter and loads if she helps her or asks her to cross something she is wary about.

Eventually we will need to have the eye removed but as of today she still has some sight and the University says to leave her eye as long as we can. My daughter is 18 and going away to college this fall. Gracie will be 21 this year - once daughter goes to school she will effectively be retired so we are happy to have her the way she is and will remove the eye at a later date.


----------



## JCnGrace

@carshon, I've thought about that. He has one cloudy spot on his right eye, scar tissue from an old injury, but it doesn't look any larger, pupils are reacting to light and dark and he has a perfect blink reaction. He can also navigate all the kittens running around without stepping on them nor does he seem to want to stick close to Freckles like he's depending on her to guide him so I'm not seeing signs that he's having trouble seeing but anything is a possibility so won't rule it out.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@Tazzie Glad your princess is responding well to the treatment. She is a heck of a spoiled and beloved girl, lol! Such a cute video  I wish I could have stayed home as well because I am behind on some housekeeping, lol! And of couse Yay for the truck!!
@PoptartShop Well, as long as you don't fall asleep enjoy the peaceful day at work, sometimes it's also good to just chill, although to chill everyone prefers other place, like home or the barn, lol!!
@Pantomrose Yay for the pc 
@JCnGrace I was thinking a little like carshon when I read about Thunder, maybe the Sun was reflecting on the ice layer, or just the simple difference on ground color made him suspicious in case he has bad eyesight. I mean you know him better than all of us and you already mentioned that he is acting a bit different Este was put down, so it was just a thought... And some horses, even with good eyesight, will get afraid to step on different colored ground, like when there's a whole on pavement covered with darker / lighter tar, some horses will avoid to step on it. Tuya might be one of those, depending on how fresh she is feeling, lol!
@carshon just to say that your daughter and her mare seem to have the most beautiful relationship and one that all of the riders aspire. Most of them will never know how it feels like. Me, I love my horse and she is very well trained and all, but her fearless attitude does not come from me, but from her own courage. She is naturally curious and brave, somehow being a prey animal I admire how she puts up with my nervousness on her without feeding up from it. Just for that I love her a lot!! 

I confess today, and due to the dry and cold weather, I am getting shocked everywhere!! No fun!


----------



## Tazzie

@TuyaGirl, me too  and she sure is! At least she's well behaved :lol: yeah, I was glad for the surprise day off, but eh. I'd have happily gone to work too. I have plenty to do, even though it doesn't seem like it currently. I have a whole lot of "hurry up and wait" today :lol: and yes! SUPER happy about the truck! I hate getting shocked all the time!

I confess, my patience is zilch currently. There is a group of girls here that all gather in the break room for lunch. They take an extremely long lunch, and are rather loud through it all. My cube is right near the break room, and I hear them. But I can't say anything (I'm just a contractor, they are actual employees of the company). It's aggravating.


----------



## Caledonian

@*Tazzie* – I’ll join your aggravated with work and lazy, loud people club. I’m off again today because I can’t stand up due to making my sore back, knee and neck worse yesterday. 

When I went in, I was told out of the blue that I had to prepare for over fifty people working in the building all day. Of course, they needed chairs and tables for all of their IT equipment. 

With most of our staff off due to sickness and leave I had to turn to a person who’s not part of the regular team for help. He didn’t want to be bothered with the whole thing and made excuses about everything – basically he was lazy. 

I got so fed-up with him that I told him to clear off (probably what he wanted) and I ended up having to carry all of the heavy-duty chairs and four massive tables out of storerooms and setting-up the room. Luckily, I didn’t have to teach.

At the end of the day he got all precious about how I (yes, me alone) was going to clear away and stack his tables and chairs that I told him where to go. I was absolutely fuming and aching from head to toe by the end of the day. 

I kept it polite but chilly and I made him aware that this was going further. I’m not in his management line so I’ll be bringing it up with his boss on Monday. I’m so used to people who’ll bend over backwards to help that he was a shock. 

Anyway, this morning I had to crawl from my bed to the bathroom because I can’t stand straight. My Doctor dropped by the house about lunchtime for a look and said the usual things – heat, rest and painkillers. 

I confess that I’m soooo looking forward to Monday.:evil::evil::evil::evil:


@TuyaGirl – I get shocks from a lot of things – grooming horses, light switches, cars, it's rotten


----------



## gingerscout

Whats there to confess.. Still alive, been sick, probably going to lose most if not all of my teeth, had a nasty abscess in my mouth, broke 3 teeth and found out 1 was rotten inside, dentist thinks most of them are so chipped/ damaged that it would be easier to put in dentures. My grandmother is in Hospice, and my Fathers condition has gone down, he was told he was probably going to end up with dementia/ alzheimers. and he laughed it off but lately its catching up with him. The other day he called me and totally forgot we I had been there a few days before and we went out to lunch with my daughter.. so that hit me hard. Oh and doctor reemed me about a bunch of health stuff so I am starting to diet and work on getting back in shape, oh and told us we couldn't have any more kids ( which was something neither of us wanted to hear)

Now the good.. still have Ren, and Patches, still riding ( even in the snow and cold) lots of bareback riding and I even got myself into English lessons, and once all my stuff gets here, I get to start practicing on Ren, and see how he does, Still moving, and have a job lined up, and still just the PITA I always have been


----------



## JCnGrace

Good to hear from you @gingerscout! When's the move? I'm sorry about your Grandma and dad. Are they mother and son or is it your maternal grandmother? I consider the dentist a necessary evil of life. In fact I'm past due for a checkup. YUCK! Hubby went today for a broken tooth and they fixed it this time but said a crown is imminent and when they took the x-ray they found the tooth behind it was abscessed and needs a root canal. 

@TuyaGirl, I hear ya about getting shocked. Everything shocks me this time of year. Going to the grocery store is like visiting a torture chamber, my dog rubs the side of my chair and when I reach out to push him away (trying to break this habit of his) ZAP! And I never get used to it, makes me jump every time. LOL

@Tazzie, YAY that the truck is back up and running. Hard to concentrate through the noise in the break room I'm sure. 

@Caledonian, hope you get to feeling better soon. I may be guilty of calling out more than one lazy person back in my working days. That always got on my last nerve. I'm pretty sure there was steam coming out of my ears right before I did.


----------



## Change

I confess that I am totally worn out from work this week. 4 day week and I somehow managed to work over 48 hours! Tomorrow is my off Friday and the weather is supposed to be sunny and semi-warm so I'm hoping to ride even though the ground is still pretty muddy from rain this week. But here's the bad news.... I brought my work computer home because there's so much more that I need to get done and it's supposed to rain Saturday and Sunday! And next week will be full of more 12-14 hour days. I'm getting too old for this.

I'm just looking forward to tomorrow and hoping for an hour or two in the saddle.


----------



## Tazzie

@Caledonian, ugh!! That would make me SOO mad! I don't work with these girls, and never will. It just aggravates me when they just sit and talk loudly. Not like I can move either *sigh* sorry you had such a rough day though :sad: hopefully you feel better SOON!
@JCnGrace, I know! I drove it today! She roars again :wink: definitely can feel the difference in her now haha! Fortunately I don't have to concentrate when I'm at my desk since my entire job is lab work. It's more so just hits my nerve. I'm sure I have some weirdness about me, but too many people talking around me gets me feeling anxious or just annoyed. Idk lol
@Change, I'd be worn out too! Goodness! Glad today is your off Friday! I do hope you get to sneak a ride in today! Yuck for so much work though!! I'm sorry you have so much :sad:


Happy Friday everyone!! It's going to be slowish here at work today for me! I have two robot clean ups to do, but they are both very short. Already did up my bills this morning too :lol:

SUPER ready to pick Izzie up tomorrow! Sounds like she's been responding well to her laser therapy! If I can convince Nick, we might haul Izzie back to my friend's place to do a trial ride on her. I had hoped to ride here Sunday, but we are expected to get rain Saturday night that will turn into freezing rain by Sunday *sigh* enough with the ice!!


----------



## cbar

Happy Friday everyone!! 

I hear ya @Tazzie on loud/annoying co-workers. I work from home most of the time, so maybe I just have less tolerance for that stuff. But when I am in the office I find I get super annoyed very easily by people talking too loudly. We also have an open office environment and the girl who sits next to me just happens to have the loudest and most annoying laugh ever. Glad you get to pick up Izzie today and hopefully you get that test ride in 

@Caledonian, hope you get to feeling better soon. That guy at work sounds like a real piece of work. 

@Change, hopefully you do get some good saddle time in. I am jealous as I can't even remember the last time my butt sat down in a saddle. 

Good to hear from you @gingerscout. That is too bad about the ailing health of your family members. That is a tough thing to go through. Glad to hear you are riding - you will have to let us know how the english riding goes! 


Nothing to report here. We got dumped on with snow the other day. Yesterday was the start of clearing snow, but the battery on the skidsteer kept dying. Hopefully we can get the rest done today. I moved the horses to the small paddock so we could leave the gates to the field open so it was easier to push snow....and holy cow!! Hauling their hay for feeding through that deep snow was definitely a work out!!! The snow just makes everything 10x harder to do. It IS really pretty & pristine out there - if you can get past that it is currently -35 outside. Brr...


----------



## TuyaGirl

@Tazzie no, you are not weird, and if you are I am too!! Too many people around me, especially acting loudly, will get on my nerves. I am guilty of not being a people person. I hope you can haul Izzie to try her on, and that you find a happy mare 
@Change I hope you can ride and don't exxagerate on your working load.
@Caledonian there are always those amazing people at work, huh? Maybe all the effort you did aggravated your condition? That sucks...
@gingerscout hey ginger! Lol! Glad to read you 
I only liked your post because of the riding you have been doing and the taking care of your health part. Those are great news! About the rest I am sorry you are going through this.... :-( Stay strong!

Still about the shocking, I had a boyfriend who would keep shocking me. It was awful and an early sign we were not meant to be together... Lol!
It's that time of the year again.... The carnival. 350 thousand people expected at my small town. I will take a sneak at it on Sunday because my mum likes, and run away from it. 
It's been raining so yeah... Sick of mud.

Have a nice weekend!


----------



## carshon

@gingerscout I was happy to see your username - and am sorry that you have had some health issues as well as dealing with health issues in your family. It is so hard to see people you love deal with a serious health tissue. Glad to hear you were able to get into some riding lessons - riding English. That is a leg work out you will never forget and I am sure riding bareback is helping with that.

I too work from home and the days I have to go into the office and work are hair raising. Generally the only noise in my office is my dogs snoring and the sound of me typing so noisy co-workers top the list of irritating things!

We got snow last night. And are expecting more over the next couple of days. Hubby was plowing with our 4-wheeler and something went - out and now it only goes in reverse. NOT what we need right now. Why is it that the universe thinks I am made of money>>>>>


----------



## JCnGrace

@Change, I certainly hope you get paid hourly and not salary because those are some crazy hours. Hope you get a good ride in today. We still have ice in the shaded areas and where the sun hits it's a thin layer of slick mud over still frozen ground. 

@Tazzie, even though Izzie has been off for treatment to make her feel better I still bet you'll be glad to get her home. I was always anxious when one of mine was out getting trained and couldn't wait for them to get home even though I always made to a few trips to check on them. 

@cbar, I bet you laugh at us when we complain about our winters considering what you have to deal with on a yearly basis. 


Happy Friday everyone and hope you all enjoy your weekend. Nothing exciting happening here at least no plans for any excitement, you never know what might pop up. This week flew by for me.


----------



## JCnGrace

@TuyaGirl, have fun at the Carnival. 

@carshon, as soon as I got up hubby said "be glad we don't live in northern IN or IL because they are getting dumped on." Hope you can get the 4-wheeler fixed without it setting you back too much.


----------



## cbar

@carshon, I liked your post b/c I know what you are talking about. It seems something always has to break and I often wonder why it happens all at once. Hopefully you can find a quick fix for the 4-wheeler. Too bad the plow couldn't just be attached to back end...then at least you could plow in reverse. 


I don't laugh @JCnGrace b/c people everywhere have their own mother nature woes to deal with. Yes, we have lots of snow and wind here, but I can't handle bugs or extreme heat or humidity. 

Our weather just drives me nuts b/c it is -35 today and supposed to be -3 tomorrow. People around here seem to get sick a lot with the fluctuating temps...and the chinooks we get really play havoc with people - causing body aches and migraines.


----------



## PoptartShop

Woops. Miss a day & wow, so much to catch-up on. :lol:
Yesterday was boring, the rest of us watched the Eagles parade here, my coworker brought in his Firestick. :rofl:
Easiest day ever.
@JCnGrace same here, no plans either. I do need to get some cleaning done though! Aw about Thunder. :sad: Poor boy. He probably is going through it.

@carshon agreed, no need to remove it now. She sounds like a sweet mare.  I am sorry to hear that about the 4-wheeler, nooo! Seems like something always has to happen at the worst possible time. 

@cbar holy cold! :O I complain when it's 32F or under! LOL...negatives, yikes! I hope you don't get sick!

@TuyaGirl yeah it was enjoyable, I was happy to have a 'relaxing' day here. :lol: Plus my boss wasn't in, so it was even better. LOL. Regarding the shocks, ME TOO! This morning closing my car door, yesterday checking my mailbox, etc...I am so sick of it. I hate it :lol:

@Tazzie aw YAY I'm sure you can't wait to see your girl! I hope you get a ride in...it'll be raining here all weekend too, SO not happy about it. :sad: UGH! Just over it. In the 50's too...like why does it have to rain! Ugh about the loud lunchbreak...people have no respect. I hate when the technicians here are rowdy- like can't you see I'm working? So annoying. :icon_rolleyes:

@Caledonian I hope you feel better soon, get some rest! 


I confess, I don't really have any weekend plans either. I have to work at my 2nd job, but training is over after this weekend so I will have my weekends back & just work during the week in the evening lol. Wooo! It's extra money though & not forever, so I don't really mind.
I want to ride BUT it's gonna rain all weekend...so I guess it works out.

I need to make a Walmart trip after work then it's home to do laundry & feed the guinea pigs. 

I hope you all have a great weekend!! <3


----------



## Tazzie

@cbar, yeah, it's annoying. It's worse when one of the higher ups doesn't believe in the "vibrate" setting on their phone. Listening to a fake dog bark when she's not at her desk is definitely so much fun, ugh. And thanks! I'm hoping I can too  I've texted my friend to see if it'd be ok, and texted Nick. No responses though :lol: yikes to all the snow! I bet it is a workout!! I hear ya on feeling blah with drastic weather changes like that :/

@TuyaGirl, I am too :lol: it's why I like my lab work haha! And hopefully! *fingers crossed!* Good luck with the carnival!

@carshon, I HATE when that happens! And always when money is thinnest too :/

@JCnGrace, I definitely will be glad! I know she's getting excellent care, and I've been getting frequent updates... but I'm ready to have my girl home again  and get cracking on her fitness. She is one chunky pony :lol: I know they will all miss her though!
@PoptartShop, I am so ready! And ugh to the rain! I know we need rain in our cistern, but ugh. I'd like it to dry out some. Good luck with your second job this weekend!! Yay for laundry and piggies :lol:

Ugh, all my work is done for the day, I've paid the bills due this paycheck, and now I'm BORED. Might crack my book out and just start reading *sigh* I hate being this bored....


----------



## Phantomrose

@TuyaGirl - I hope you have a lot of fun at the carnival! 
@carshon - Hopefully that four wheeler will get fixed! I hope this is the last snowfall of the year, and that was just get sun and rain. I think I prefer rain over snow.
@JCnGrace - It seemed like the whole week flew by fast. I cannot believe it’s already Friday! 
@cbar - I hear you on people getting sick over the fluctuating temps! It really sucks when people are constantly getting ill and passing it around. It sometimes happens at work, or when my nephews get sick at home. Stay healthy! 
@Tazzie - I bet you are happy to pick Izzie up! I am sure you will give her a lot of attention when she comes home! 
@gingerscout - it’s good to hear that you are riding. I am sorry about what you are going through. Just try to keep your chin up, and try to stay strong. 
@Change - That is crazy! My job has been the opposite... it has been pretty slow due to the weather. I only got 12hrs for last work week, and this week seems to be in the 15-20hr range. I usually get between 30-35 per week. I am hoping it will pick up when it gets warmer out. 
@Caledonian - Lazy people at work grind my gears. There are a few people at my job that are like that... the managers take notice of that, but it seems like nothing is really done, other than giving them less hours. That doesn’t seem to phase them though. 

Nothing really to report. Just got out of work, have some work tomorrow, then I am off Sunday. I am also off Monday because the Farrier is coming that day for Jet. I’m going to be riding him on Sunday, and hopefully Monday after the Farrier appointment. I didn’t get to ride him Wednesday because it snowed all day. The snow really puts a damper on planned riding lessons and riding days! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Captain Evil

I am in Newark Airport, sitting at a table in the food court, and eating fattoush in a Mediterragreek,because I thought it was a nean cafe. I have never had fattoush before, and I asked the gentelman serving me how to say “Thank-you” in Greek, as I thought it was a Greek cafe.

He said, “I don’t know, I am Egyptian.” Oops. So I asked how to say Thank-you in Egyptian. He told me, I said it, (shukran) and he said, “Wait! For you, something special!” And he gave me some almond rice with falafel on top. Delicious!

We will be staying at a one star hotel in Santorini, where I doubt there will be hot water, never mind internet, so, I will chek back in to HF in nine days. We have a girl staying at the house to care for the dog, the cat, the bird, and Nemo. She will be great, I am sure, with the house animals, but has never cared for a horse before, so I am more than a little nervous. I have made it as simple as possible, the vet knows we are gone, so.....

:wave::wave::wave:

See you in nine days!


----------



## Mulefeather

I have had a lot of reading to do! This thread moves SO fast. 

I confess I am so ready for winter to be over, I would give my left leg for some sunlight. I’d give my right one if someone would write me back about a flipping writing job.

Job hunting stinks. I’ve been sending out resumes every day, but so far no bites. I’m trying to remind myself that finding a professional position takes time. I’m scheduled to take my professional certification exam on the 21st, I got 91% on the pre-test but still need to study. Current job/boss is paying for it! 

I found out my severance, should I not be able to find a job internally, is 13 weeks of pay- MUCH better than I was expecting. There’s part of me that’s thinking, “Dang, I could use a little time off”. But, that whole “health insurance” thing. And mortgage. And my boyfriend and I trying to save for our property. So, I have to consider all the angles! If nothing presents itself that’s at least a tiny step up, I’ll just take it and go on the hunt. I have a meeting next week with the Senior Talent Acquisition person, my boss reached out to him after confirming that there wasn’t a way to keep me. My last day in the department is 3/02. 

I need to get in to see a doctor to get a sleep study referral, Boyfriend has been complaining about my snoring. He actually recorded it and I was horrified – I sound awful and gaspy. Went and did research, I’ve got something like 5 of the signs for Obstructive Sleep Apnea. I guess that clinches it for me needing to lose more weight, too. 


@Captain Evil – Travel safe and have a great time!! Take many pictures so we can be jealous/amazed when you return!


----------



## JCnGrace

@cbar, we complain about those too! LOL

@PoptartShop, it will be good to get your weekends back so you can have time to visit and ride Camden again!

@Tazzie, you'll have to quit being so efficient so that your work will keep you busy longer.

@Phantomrose, enjoy your rides. Is Jet good for the farrier? Mines next pedicure comes up the 28th of this month.

@Captain Evil, HAVE A GREAT VACATION! I'm sure your critters will be fine.

@Mulefeather, I'll see sun shining through the windows when I get up and think "YAY, we're going to have a nice warm day!". Go outside and it is FRIGID! LOL Our warmish days always seem to be overcast. Today was pretty warm considering what we've been having, rain is supposed to start in tomorrow.


Nice severance package but it would be nice to be able to bank it for your future goals. Hope you find a job soon so that can happen. 


Nothing to confess, Thunder was fine tonight, Gamble didn't dawdle, TJ didn't knock Cutter's feeder off the gate, Flash wasn't being grouchy, Freckles was Freckles she normally never does anything wrong, Cutter did get into trouble once for raking his teeth across the gate but that's pretty much a daily occurrence, Cloud for rubbing her butt against the door (also a daily thing). The minis were also the minis, they don't get into trouble except on farrier day. LOL


----------



## Change

Way too much written and said to respond to everyone. My memory for who said what is awful! But...
@Tazzie - happy to hear you'll be getting your gal back - I think I'm jealous of her spa week. Do they take humans?
@gingerscout - hang in there. 
@JCnGrace - I'm salaried, but since my area is down to one person (me), I am getting overtime pay. It's just straight hours pay over my normal 80 (2 week pay period) but yeah - next paycheck should be some compensation for the insanity! And I'm one of those people who, no matter how frustrated I get with the politics of work, insists on doing my job well and never missing a deadline. So if that means working a couple hours today and/or tomorrow to make sure everything is ready for Monday, then so be it.

The farrier showed up at 8:30 yesterday morning, and although Cally was long as expected after 14 weeks, her feet were in overall great condition. Not a single sign of thrush even with all the rain and mud - Yay! She got new shoes on her fronts and a trim of the back, so we're good until April. Tango pretty much self trims, so all he got was a snip or two and a rasping and done. We had to laugh at Cally, though - farrier was still getting things set up and every time she bent over near Cally, she'd lift that foot up, offering it to her. She loves her pedicures! 

After the farrier left, I saddled up Cally for a short ride around the little cotton field since it was pretty muddy from the week's rain. She was full of attitude and at one point we ended up having a very serious disagreement where she decided she wanted to take the trail home and I wanted to go a different direction. She tried backing into the tree line and got a sharp kick in the ribs, then tried to side step into the branches... and got whapped by the reins. When she started to round her back to buck, her head met my knee and we did fast, tight circles until she surrendered - then we did a few more the other direction before heading of the way I wanted to go. Despite the one little CTJ training session, it was a good ride, though. 2.6. miles. 

An hour or so later I saddled Tango up and we headed for the same small field. He was doing good, paying attention, so it was a much more pleasant ride. And I discovered that water isn't an obstacle for him. Because of the rain, the little run off creek was fairly full, and he walked right in and took a drink! The only thing I could complain about with him was that he kept trying to drop his head and steal a snatch of grass. A couple sharp digs with my heels solved that problem. We took a few more loops around the fields for 3.8 miles. I even managed to get most of the manure picked up and moved to the compost heap! All in all a good day! 

And now the rain.....


----------



## JCnGrace

Glad they are at least giving you some compensation for all those hours @Change. That does sound like you had a good day. Hopefully Cally will remember her lessons the next time you take her out. Tango did awesome with the water. JC was the only one who ever gave me problems with water and it was only shallow muddy banked creeks that he had a problem with. I knew where that phobia came from (getting stuck in a mud bog) so crossing one meant getting off and walking through it myself so he could see he wouldn't get stuck. He had a looong memory when it came to bad experiences. On the plus side mud puddles didn't faze him. LOL


----------



## Phantomrose

@Change - Glad to hear that you had a good day, and a good time with the Farrier appointment! Cally sounds like a sweetheart, and Tango sounded like he was a good boy for his ride!
@Mulefeather - It's going to take time with the job hunting. The most difficult thing I think is being patient with it, and trying to be chill about the process. 13 weeks of severance pay isn't bad! The sleep study also sounds interesting. Do you get paid for doing the sleep study? 
@JCnGrace - Jet is a gentleman for the farrier! He's good with picking up his feet, and good at standing patiently. Lol sounds like you had a mundane day with the horses and the mini!

I e-filed my taxes after I came home from work, so yay to completing them! Now I just have to sit back and wait for the refund to come through. Should be due March 3rd. Tomorrow is going to be a barn day with Jet, to which I am excited about that, then farrier on Monday. I am pining for warmer days though. I am sick of the cold, snow, ice, and icky weather, and ready for warm weather.


----------



## Change

Ugh. I finished doing my taxes, but because I pulled from my retirement fund, my federal return is much less than it has been in past years, and I owe the state a Grand! Yikes. I think I may have to wait until April to file. I have to build up my savings so I can give it away.

Cally is in love with our farrier. In fact, I told her (the farrier) that when I decide to move back out west, I'm going to give Cally to her because I wouldn't trust anyone else with her feet. She's a special needs gal and every time someone else (3 times in over 2 years) has trimmed or shod her, she's come up lame and it takes about 3 months to bring her back to sound.


----------



## JCnGrace

Not liking your post about owing the state a grand @Change. YUCK! We pay our state taxes quarterly because it's not taken out of hubby's pension check and every year I up the amount I send them every quarter and every year we still owe them a few hundred more. TICKS ME OFF! 


I think I'm having an allergic reaction to something. I've got red spots on my scalp and face that are itching like crazy and then this knot came up on the side of my face right in front of my ear that is sore to touch. I looked up the lymph node system and there is one there so my self diagnosis (roll eyes LOL) is that the lymph node is trying to fight off the whatever is causing the itchy spots. I think I had just about every childhood disease known to man except polio (vaccinated), small pox (vaccinated), and mumps. I hope you can't get chicken pox twice because that's what it is reminding me of. I switched shampoo and soap and quit taking the 2 new meds the dr. had me on for allergies and asthma so hoping that clears it up but I won't know which was causing it. Regardless, I'm going to blame the meds and dr. is going to get an earful because she wants to fight me on what has been working the last 30 years and make me take something else.


Everything else is copacetic! I really wanted to use that word because for some reason it popped into my brain today. LOL Used to be a thing to say when I was a teenager but I hadn't heard or used it for a long time.


----------



## HAFkrazy9930

That's hilarious!


----------



## Tazzie

@Phantomrose, I was very happy! She's happy to be back out with her buddies too 
@JCnGrace, I know :lol: I get told that often haha! The most commonly used phrase I get is "pace yourself!" I'm good sometimes... other times not so much. Yikes! Hopefully they go away soon!!
@Change, haha! I know my friend has done laser stuff on humans. Not sure I'd want to dip in their pool or the jacuzzi though. It's well water and quite chilly! Glad you had overall nice rides on your babies! Silly Cally!!


Picked up my diva this weekend! Someone REFUSED to get into the jacuzzi. I got her closer to it than they did, but she was not walking down into it. My guess is she's unsure of the footing as it's rubber mats. She wasn't snorting at the water, but instead the mats. They put her on the eurociser though, which she still wasn't super thrilled about :lol: but she apparently was fine after a lap or two. That's my pain in the rump!

Before going to pick her up, we picked up the trailer from my friend's house. Got to ride my favorite Saddlebred again. He was READY to go. Unfortunately we had to put the martingale back on him since he was just being a total punk and went vertical with his head. Once he figured out it wasn't an option, the martingale was just a piece of tack on him. Our ride was LOVELY though. He gave me a few beautiful steps in the canter, and some super lovely trot work. Like, I had his back a few times, and he wasn't trying to go a million miles an hour. I got to the point I could feed him rein and he was taking it down lower. I squealed and was like "check out your Saddlebred learning how to stretch!" At the trot no less! He's finally grasping the idea of leg yielding too. Just small steps right now, but I was stocked!

We also drove Mister Pickles too :lol:

I brought Izzie back and had a test ride with her. Aside from SERIOUSLY needing to regain her strength, she was wonderful! Had a couple moments where she swapped behind, but Blair said it's a bit unlevel there. So my guess it was a balance issue. Regardless, we'll be doing a lot of walk/trot work to build the strength so our canter is better 

Also, enjoy this cute photo of the kiddos with Izzie  Syd asked to sit on her first, but Nick wasn't there for that. She just plants her feet and chills with the kids around her :lol:


----------



## Zexious

@JCnGrace - Ack! I hope your reaction is nothing serious, and clears up on its own. 
You definitely can get chicken pox twice, but I hope that's not it. Fingers crossed for you!
@HAFkrazy9930 - Welcome to the forum 
@Tazzie - It sounds like you had a wonderful weekend! I'm glad to hear my favorite mare is back home and feeling good--now you can start prepping for next season! 
More pics of that handsome Saddlebred, please! And give Izzie my love!

Not much to confess here, so I had taken a little break from the thread <3 Just... what's the saying? "Plugging along".


----------



## Tazzie

@Zexious, we sure did! I'm glad she is too! And ME TOO! Nick said her trot looked better last night than when we won Regionals. PUMPED! And I'll try to get some this weekend! Nick is going to be gone all weekend at a bachelor's party where they will be riding their toys. So I may check in with my friend to see if the kids and I can pop down for some more riding  I'll have to ask someone to take a picture or record if he's doing super awesome! He's FAR from perfect (with regards to our way of riding), and he'll never work quite like a Dressage horse, but he's amazing all the same. He tries, even if he doesn't necessarily like what we are doing :lol:

I'm glad to see you back here even though you haven't had anything to confess <3


I'm doing laundry today, blah. And Nick went into work this morning. I feel bad since it ended up being worse than initially thought. He was going to ignore it (it was around 5 am), but I pointed out that first off, it's double time, and second off, we are heading into show season. Meaning he won't be able to answer some call outs. They have to have a certain percentage of responses so they don't get in trouble. So he went in. I just feel kind of bad though :sad:


----------



## gingerscout

The move is coming up in June sometime, and I already have a group of people to ride with and willing to help me actually succeed at things when I get there. I think I am going to like riding English.. going to help me get in better shape, that's for darn sure.. ha ha. Once my saddle gets here, I am going to measure Ren for his girth and get a pad of my own, borrowing one so I can measure him for a girth. I found out today that the Belgian I had ridden in the past had died the other day, he was older than everyone thought at vets estimate, at 30+. Trying to plan at least 5-10 rides with people for like goodbye rides before I leave, dropping trailer off next week to have it gone through to make sure its up for a 1300 mile drive, have the spotty clearence lights switched to LED, etc, and a few pics of Ren just because..lol


----------



## JCnGrace

Hello and welcome to the forum @HAFkrazy9930!


Welcome home to Izzie and loving the picture of her with the kiddos @Tazzie. So happy the treatments helped with her soreness. I wouldn't get in a cold jacuzzi in the winter time either, smart horse! LOL 


Good to hear from you @Zexious! The chicken pox thing not so good to hear. LOL I haven't been around anyone who's had them as far as I know so I doubt that's what it is. If I remember right I must have felt bad the first time around because I can remember just laying around with them and this time I don't feel sick at all, just an insane need to scratch. Benadryl helps. After 3 days of getting bigger the swollen lymph node is greatly reduced in size this morning so hopefully it means this crap is on it's way to clearing up. 


What's new and exciting with you? Are you enjoying warm weather down there in TX or is it colder than normal like elsewhere? How's the new car?


----------



## JCnGrace

Handsome Ren in all his glorious fuzziness! LOL June will be here before you know it @gingerscout and then you can leave the snow behind. You've got more on the ground in those pictures than we've had all winter.


----------



## gingerscout

JCnGrace said:


> Handsome Ren in all his glorious fuzziness! LOL June will be here before you know it @*gingerscout* and then you can leave the snow behind. You've got more on the ground in those pictures than we've had all winter.


my mom 45 min north has 22 inches as of last night


----------



## Caledonian

Thanks for the get-well messages folks. 

I never thought that I’d be confessing that I’m glad to be able to use my arm, move my head and walk (mostly upright). If I move a certain way it still makes me gasp but things are a lot better. I’ve kept moving without overexerting and included some very gentle yoga to stretch out the muscles. 

@*JCnGrace* – you can get chicken pox twice but is very rare. I hope you feel better soon. 

The docs at my practice occasionally bring-up the possibility of changing my tablets and allergy inhaler as well but back-off when I decline. I’m never keen on changing things as often the side effects are worse than illness.

I avoided most of the childhood illnesses except for chicken pox and whooping cough. Chicken pox left a few scars and, like you, it knocked the stuffing out of me. 

I had to look up your word ‘copacetic’. It’s not one used over here. I used to describe a couple of horses as: crabbit (ill-tempered), skybald (lazy horse/unpleasant person) and sleekit (deceitful). I’ve been using them a lot over the last few days LOL. :evil:

@*Tazzie* - glad to hear that Izzie’s getting better. You say the Saddlebred will never work like a dressage horse: is that because he’s five gaited or just his background and schooling? I’ve zero experience of the breed or five gaits:smile:.

@*HAFkrazy9930* – HI, welcome

@*gingerscout* – I don’t think I ever got my horses that clean and fluffy during the winter.


----------



## Phantomrose

@gingerscout - Aww Ren looks so cute! He's a fuzzy pon pon!
@Caledonian - Keep working on that yoga! Glad to hear you can use your arm, move your head, and walk! Make sure to take it slow and easy, and to not rush the process. You'll be back to yourself in no time!
@HAFkrazy9930 - Welcome to the forum, and hope you enjoy it here and share your confessions sometime  
@Tazzie - Aww the pic of her with the kiddos warms my heart! She looks great with them! I like how chill and relaxed she looks. Lol, what a little Diva she sounds about the Jacuzzi! Small steps for the Saddlebred, but awesome that he's starting to stretch! Woot! 
@JCnGrace - I hope you are doing well. Maybe take a trip to the doctor?
@Zexious - Welcome back to plugging along! Sometimes it is work to keep up with this thread, but fun to read how everyone is doing. ^_^

I confess, I had a good ride with my little nugget today. He had a relaxed walk, no pony antics, no spooking at the back door, and a consistent trot. We worked on trot to walk transitions, and walk to trot. He was a good little pony in his work, and I am proud about it! Can't wait for the Farrier appointment tomorrow, and to ride him.


----------



## Captain Evil

We are still in Athens as our flight to Santorini was cancelled due to weather. “High winds that will drop you into the ocean like an egg!” Was how they put it. So, all day in an airport. But we did get to walk about Athens for a bit, which was very fun. Amazing food; a vegetarian’s delight. My flesh-eating husband has a smile on his face too, despite the fact that we are not yet diving.

I am trying to learn the language, but so far, it is all Greek to me. I have gotten far enough to decipher the letters if I go really slowly. No horses so far, but many cats!


----------



## JCnGrace

@Caledonian, glad your soreness is easing up. Long hot baths sipping an adult beverage will help too! LOL 


I feel exactly the same as you about my meds. Write me a prescription for allergy pills (I can get them cheaper through insurance than buying over the counter) and albuterol inhaler and stay the heck away from me with "let's try this or try that". She thinks I use my inhaler too much so is stingy with writing scripts for it and wanted me to try using Flonase and Singulair. I really like her as a person but seriously thinking about changing docs which I hate to do but we'll see after I have a little chat with her about this episode and her wanting to withhold the albuterol (she refused to refill it the last time the pharmacy contacted her because it was time, I wasn't out but I like to have a couple stashed in reserve). 

@Phantomrose, you and Jet did a good job together today sounds like, yay for that. How long have you had him? Just wondering because sometimes it takes a while to get in sync with a new partner.


I'm thinking about calling for an appointment tomorrow just so she can see for herself what is going on but I really hate going to the doctor and will hate it even worse if she wants to draw blood or otherwise stick a needle in me. I confess that I'm a wuss when it comes to needles. LOL I was hoping dr visits were behind me for a while. 

@Captain Evil, better to be stuck in an airport than crashing into the ocean YIKES! but I'm sure you're ready to be there already. Are you staying long enough that delay won't hurt too bad?


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

@gingerscout that sounds exciting. I hope you are getting well organised the time is flying past!! Great you have some riding companions lined up already, that will make a huge difference.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@carshon I am sorry about the 4 wheeler, yeah sometimes it feels like the less money we have the more bad things happen - see what hapenned to me last weekend below...
@PoptartShop I hope all went well with your job this weekend. Next ones will be free for you to ride, and probably weather was not that nice this weekend so you didn't miss much? 
@Captain Evil I would love to visit Greece! So jealous! I've heard they have lots of cats, so it seems it's true. Have fun and all your animals will be great when you come back 
@Mulefeather Good luck with job hunting, don't get discouraged. It may take a lot of try but THAT job will be there waiting for you!
@Change So nice to have such a great relationship between horse and farrier! Appart from described ctj moment glad you had a great ride on both horses. Silly Cally, how old is she?
@Zexious hi! How are you? Have a great week! 
@gingerscout glad you have everything planned. Ren looks great and all fuzzy bear, lol! What a cute horse!
@Tazzie Glad Izzie is feeling better! Such a cute and warm picture 
Aww, you rode gorgeous red horse again, glad he is learning and making progress 
@Phantomrose hoping all goes well with the farrier and that you keep making progress with Jet 
@Caledonian glad you are showing some improvement!
@JCnGrace I hope that whatever is wrong with you goes away soon! And I love to hear about all your horses, the way you describe them and their quirks always make me smile 

Weekend went fast. Went to barn Saturday only because Sunday was carnival parade day. Tuya was out with her blanket due to strong wind (part of the barn roof where hay is stocked flew and BO has 4 horses with a slight cold).
BO's son told me that during the week he put her out blanketed and then stayed watching her getting rid of it and laughing. Ok, so one of blanket's back leg stratps is missing, so I get that she rolling made the other one get off, but how at a several point the blanket was backwards is something I don't get and he didn't see that part as well. Then off the head it came. I asked if at some point of the mess I imagine in my head, she didn't panick. His response was we were talking about Tuya and both mare and blanket came out of it unharmed, lol! Then him and sister went on small trail ride but I didn't feel like it. Just too cold.
Sunday I went with my mum to the parade (pictures to come when I work on screenshots), and something hapenned - many years ago when eating rice, a small hidden stone cracked one of my back tooth. Well mum gave me a cookie there and I thought cookie had something hard inside. Took said thing out and was a piece of my tooth!! Big piece! When I reached there with my tongue I imagined a whole worst scenario and my blood pressure went to hell, I stopped seeing for a while and had to sit down because I was about to faint. Or throw up. Or both, lol! I am a disgrace to what concerns to this kind of things, I hate needles so much I could never get a tatoo done for instance...
And now that I am so tight on budget... 
Appart from that the parade was ok, lots of people, but what to do? 

Have a nice day y'all!


----------



## Tazzie

@JCnGrace, she actually doesn't mind cold water (evidence by when it rains when it's cold, and she's always out in it lol). I do love that picture though. I had someone try to give me a horse truly only suited for grooming sessions and *maybe* lead line riding, and would need a boatload of help keeping it comfortable. I was like no thanks... why do I need that?? They'd seen pictures of Izzie with the kids too *eye roll* I am pretty excited about it! Hoping it stays feeling good!
@Caledonian, I'm glad you're feeling better!! Hopefully it continues! Thank you! I am glad too  and I only have roughly this year to have him moving how I'd want. And then he's going back to be a Five Gaited Saddlebred, or at the least English Pleasure. They want a higher step versus out like a Dressage horse. Ultimately, if I was able to ride him multiple times a week, for months on end, I bet he COULD be a Dressage horse. It's just his natural way of going is up versus out. I did tell my friend I wanted to steal him and make him my next Dressage horse though :lol: he's the only Saddlebred that hasn't totally flipped me out, so I'm happy to keep riding him  I do worry a lot of the lateral work will make him want to pick up the rack though. Apparently that's how they begin asking for it? At least that is what my friend said when I was working on the basics of a leg yield with him.
@Phantomrose, it melts mine too  she's very careful when they are underfoot, and listens to everything they ask. Even if unintentional :lol: Syd had the lead a bit tight and Izzie was trying to do what she wanted. I had to tell Syd to loosen the rope, as she was the one asking her to move :lol: she is most definitely a diva though! And yes! It's not perfect, but I truly don't care. The fact I could feed rein and he wanted to go down instead of up made me SUPER happy. I'm still keeping everything SUPER short since it's very new, very hard work. But he's handling it! Yay about your lesson!!
@TuyaGirl, me too! Thank you! I love the picture too  and I did! I'll try to snag some pictures this weekend if I make it down there! He's super duper handsome! Silly Tuya! Just didn't want to be blanketed! Glad she came out if it ok though! And YIKES! Hopefully you can get that fixed soon! That isn't a fun moment! Can't wait to see the pictures!


Whew, what a weekend. Nick got home yesterday around 4 pm. So he put in a 10 hour work day :sad: as an apology for suggesting he work, I made his favorite meal: venison stew (supposed to be beef stew, but we use venison). I was forgiven and told I should tell him to go in more often :lol: the few extra bucks will be nice right about now too.

Boring day at work today, blah. Pacing myself as best as I can, which bores me. I quantified data this morning (IE found out how much DNA I had in my samples), and this afternoon I'll normalize them all. But here I sit, bored, until then :lol:


----------



## PoptartShop

@TuyaGirl yes!  I'm excited to ride!

Love all the pictures everyone!  Hope you all had a good weekend...& @Tazzie that sounds amazing. Mmm love venison! 

I confess, I have an interview at, yes...a LAW FIRM...Thursday after work. I'm extra excited.  If I can get my foot in the door, that will make me so happy...so fingers crossed it goes well. But I am still going to keep my 2nd job for the next few mos, even if I get that job, because well...I need extra $! The 2nd check was lovely Friday! LOL. :lol:


----------



## Tazzie

@PoptartShop, it was amazing! I had it for lunch too  and GOOD LUCK!!! I'm so excited for you!! Yay for extra money!

I finished up my work, and now I'm bored :lol: I even "paced" myself, but alas. Not enough to stretch through the afternoon. So now I sit, bored, for another hour :lol:


----------



## twixy79

I must confess... I am totally smitten with both Duke and Loretta. I had one of those moments that I can only assume that mothers have with their children...

Loretta has been gnawing at the trees for some time, she starts by rubbing her face on the trees like a cat, and then she chews from boredom. So, we have put a jolly ball out in the field, and aside from it getting kicked by accident, I don't think it has ever been touched... So I found these treat balls at TSC on clearance! I was so excited because I thought of how it would keep them busy, make them work for their treats, etc. I didn't expect to get the feels right in the gut from watching them. So here are 2 clips, sorry about the noise, but its winter and we are all wearing our coats in Maine (except today because it is oddly sunny and beautiful)

Loretta playing.....





Duke playing.... 





So now, why did I get all emotional over a toy? Well, Loretta had a good life. She was a well cared for, well-loved carriage horse. She had a wonderful work schedule, one I wish I could have, and I know she had things to enrich her life. Maybe not a treat dispensing toy, but I am sure she had her own stuff. Duke on the other hand... well all I know for sure, he was covered in scars, he is afraid of other horses, he was afraid of people, he hadn't had his feet done in who knows how long, he has no clue what the purpose of a stall is for, and did I mention the scars? Yes, yes I know... workhorses get scars. But his nose was rubbed so raw that hair will never grow back, his neck has an indent from a poorly fitting (obviously too small) collar that was left on for extended periods of time, he has bite marks all over his back and sides, and I can only assume the new growth hairs that are in small straight lines are from whips or whatever. So yes, I think of Duke as my kid who missed out on the joys of life. So when I see him, with a treat ball, nosing it around for the first time, I get a little teary-eyed. A simple $20 toy, filled with some of his grain and a few special carrot treats, kept him entertained for HOURS. We played toss the ball and he would chase it like a dog, trotting through the snow and muck to get to it, he would nose it all the way back to us standing there in awe of how simple, yet how meaningful this was. I know I have said this a million times, but to see Duke acting like a horse is one of the most beautiful things I have ever, and probably will ever see.

So after purchasing 1 treat ball and seeing how much of a success it was, I went to 3 different stores and picked up a few more. So now there are several, placed in the pasture, all with treats and food for them to enjoy. It has apparently kept them busy the last day or so. Hopefully, they won't get bored with these. And now that I know they work, I will probably buy the hay dispensing ball too. I will try anything to enrich their lives.

Ok enough of my sappy confession. I am going to try to do some work to round out this totally unproductive Monday.


----------



## Phantomrose

@CAPtain_Evil - Athens is a nice city, and yes to the plenty of cats! I think they have a plethora of stray cats in Greece. I hope you're in Santorini now!
@JCnGrace - So far, I had Jet since November 26th, 2017. I agree in that I think that we are finally beginning to sync together, and maybe he's also finally settling down as well, after getting used to the routines at the barn. Lol, at least better be safe than sorry with making a Doctor's appointment and going to the Doctor. I hope you called for that appointment!
@TuyaGirl - Aww Tuya, it sounds like you had a pretty good time, save for the cookie incident. I hope you can get the tooth fixed soon! Pictures would be awesome of the Parade Lol, and Tuya sounds so silly! I guess she likes trying to get out of her blanket from time to time? 
@Tazzie - Venison Stew sounds nice! Ouch to the 10hr day though... at least that's more money in his and your pocket! A little more money is always a nice thing to look forward to after a 10hr day. 
@PoptartShop - Good luck on the job interview! I hope you get it! I am crossing my fingers for you! 
@twixy79 - Aww Loretta and Duke look like they really like those treat toys! That is so cute that they are so enamored with those toys! Good choice on buying more for them!  

I confess, the Farrier appointment went well today, and Jet was a good boy, both for farrier and for the short ride we had in the indoor! There were three other people in the indoor, so we just walked in both directions, and did a few small circles, and 20 metre circles at walk to switch things up a bit, to keep him from getting bored. I would change direction every time after completing a circle to keep his mind focused and thinking. I also confess that I am happy the farrier bill is less than what I thought it was going to be!


----------



## JCnGrace

@TuyaGirl, they make me smile too because I love them quirks and all. Sounds like Tuya has her own quirk with blankets. I bet that was fun to watch her getting out of it. LOL


Ouch on breaking your tooth. My tongue always gets obsessed (like it has a mind of it's own) with anything wrong in my mouth and can't leave it alone.

@Tazzie, can you work on personal projects at work when you're bored or would you get in trouble for that? 


YAY for the interview @PoptartShop. I hope it goes well you'll soon have the job you want. Keeping my fingers crossed too!

@twixy79, Duke and Loretta both were lucky they found you. I know the joy that swells your heart when you see them happy and thriving. 

@Phantomrose, isn't it a nice surprise when something cost less than you expect? Now you can go out and buy a new piece of grooming equipment or....LOL That's the way my mind works anyway.


No, I didn't call the doc today, I just really didn't and still don't want to go. Might be different if it wasn't an all day thing to go (1 1/2 hour trip one way) but I probably still wouldn't want to.


After saying the minis are only bad on farrier day Cherry had to prove me wrong today. Not that she was really being bad, just typical Cherry and throwing all the hay out of the trough I put it in so that she can get at the bits of alfalfa that fall to the bottom. Problem was it was really muddy today so I was trying to get her to quit tossing it out but that only works as long as I'm watching her. Then Little Miss walks up and starts rooting but she only pushes the hay aside and doesn't toss it out. Then Majik comes out and neatly starts eating from the top and I'm telling the girls look at how he eats, why can't you be polite like that. They could care less what I think about their food manners. LOL


----------



## Tazzie

@Phantomrose, it was delicious  have the last of the leftovers for lunch today, yum! And yeah... double time though, so he couldn't resist either. It'll definitely help out! Yay for riding and a cheaper farrier bill! Always a nice thing!
@JCnGrace, I can lol I usually fill out all my entry forms here as well as do all my banking and bills. I've read when I'm super bored, and also have a book full of Sudoku puzzles. They are just a bit tough for a tired brain :lol: I just don't sit and read an actual book super often. I mainly surf on here and on reddit. Also read a couple of other blogs. Which reminds me I should update my blog today too since I'm behind in that.... you really should go though. Allergies are NO fun to deal with. I had to get off of singular as they caused CRAZY mood swings for me. My lineup is an asminax twisthaler, zyrtec, and Flonase. I have a rescue inhaler for when I really need it, but fortunately on this regimen I don't really need it. I was on allergy shots for years though. NAUGHTY pony though! Ugh, the mud is the worst right now too. Hate it!

I confess, I'll be done with work shortly... it's not that I couldn't pace myself. It's just I have to do a lot of footwork, and then machines take over the rest of it. And they take over two hours to run and process the stuff. Actually closer to three when all is said and done. So it wasn't something I could dawdle doing.

And ugh. I had a HORRIBLE dream. I dreamed my house caught fire. I got all the kids, animals, and hubby out. And I vividly remember throwing my kid's favorite toys out to them. What did I grab for me? My purse, and Izzie's binder of important paperwork. Apparently my kids happiness outweighs anything else in my house :lol: because I'd have left a bunch of hard earned ribbons and the custom model behind. It was FREAKY though.


----------



## JCnGrace

That was a horrible dream @Tazzie, I'd be paranoid for days.


----------



## Tazzie

Yeah, I definitely will be @JCnGrace. I've never had a dream that involved my house burning down! Other crazy things yes. But not that.


----------



## PoptartShop

Awwww thank you @Tazzie!  Omg...that is a terrible dream.  I HATE dreams like that. Omg. Makes you wake up feeling horrible. Ugh! I feel like when I have bad dreams like that it is probably a fear of mine or something. Not fun waking up like that.

@JCnGrace thank you.  Oh my goodness, Cherry is miss naughty! LOL that is so funny, normally you'd think the guys would have the bad eating habits. :lol: Aw, I hope you feel better. Did you feel a bit better today?  Ugh! Allergies are the worst. I take Claritin daily but if I miss a dose...whew, sneezy fits!

@twixy79 they are both so lucky to have you.  That is a feeling like no other!

@TuyaGirl lol Tuya is so silly. She was like blanket??? Not today!!! :rofl: She is something else!! Glad she was okay though!

@Phantomrose aw thank you! Glad to hear you had a good little ride & Jet was good for the farrier. & yay for it being cheaper! That always helps. 



I confess_, _one of my coworkers is just annoying me...every time someone says something (including me) he has to put his two cents in. Like, nobody asked you...you aren't apart of the convo...stay out. Just annoying! Ugh, rant over. LOL


----------



## TuyaGirl

@PoptartShop GOOD LUCK with the interview! And ugh, I hate that kind of people, so feel free to rant, we get you, lol!
@Tazzie what an awful dream. Sometimes when I have really bad ones I spend the whole day all weird. At some jobs or you have a lot to do or you do nothing at all, lol!
@twixy79 Aww, I am not surprised you got all emotional watching Duke and Loretta play. Duke must have had a rough life, so glad you rescued him! You have a good heart 
@Phantomrose I love when something costs less than expected  The farrier that trimmed Katie's hooves (the mare I used to ride before buying my own) would charge 45euros for barefoot trim. When my farrier charged me 50 for all four shod hooves I was really happy! He does a fantastic work with shoes, but now that Tuya is barefoot for quite a while I prefer BO to do it. I like it better 
And yay for the good ride!
@JCnGrace how are you feeling today? Better? I hope so, but you should have gone to doctor anyway? Lol, Cherri the little brat 

Yesterday I only worked in the morning so I went to the barn just for a quick hi to my girl. The other leg strap on her blanket is broken as well, but I think it won't come off that easily still.
She accepts her blanket very well, so that accident must have been a one in a lifetime incident, I hope 

Some pictures of the parade. The man dressed of woman had a real dog sitting instead of a child, but my phone was too slow to catch it. Nice legs, lol! A crazy Pamela Anderson, male version, and two of the cars
And look who's getting better by the day


----------



## cbar

Those are such cool pictures of the parade @TuyaGirl! And the babes look like they are getting healthier & healthier. So good to see that!! Can I ask what Carnival is for? Is it a National holiday or something?? Just curious on the history of it. 

@Tazzie I absolutely adore the photo of Izzie with the kidlets. She is so good - just standing there like a statue with her head down. Love that!! 

@JCnGrace, I hope your reaction or allergies goes away. If not I would probably break down and go see a doctor. I can relate to how much of a PITA it is to go to the doctor, but if they can get you something that will give you some relief it might be worth it. I am also a 'wait & see' type person  

@PoptartShop - congrats on the interview this week!!! My fingers and toes are crossed for you!! 

@Zexious, good to see you pop in. Hope things are going good for you in Texas and life is treating you well. 


I am fairly certain I am going crazy. So right after Christmas I rescued that cat that was freezing to death. Anyway, she has been adopted into our family and I guess we will just keep her. But she loves jumping on the counter which drives me nuts. She has learned she can do it when we aren't around, and yesterday I found my leftover angel food cake (which was wrapped up in plastic wrap ) in the basement. So she'd jumped on the counter and stole it away to the basement. She didn't even eat it.....

Anyway, I cannot keep watch on the counters 24/7. So I put all my baking sheets and cooling racks all over the counters to keep her off. She still manages to get around them though. Anyone have any ideas?? My kitchen looks ridiculous with all this crap all over the counters. We hope to eventually turn her into an outdoor cat, but she needs to be fixed first. No way do I want to contribute to the cat-population problem!!!


----------



## PoptartShop

@*TuyaGirl* OMG that parade looks amazing!!!!!!!! Ugh we don't really have anything like that here. Maybe once a year if that. LOL, that's funny- it seems like horses break the leg straps a lot.
That is so cool.  & the little ones look even better than the last pictures we saw. Aww!!! Beefing up! 
Thankyou for sharing the pictures. Glad you got to say hi to your girl! <3

@*cbar* thankyou!! Oh wow, she sure is mischevious! :lol: That is kinda funny, but then again you don't want your food getting taken away. Ugh.
Hmmm not sure but I know people on here have cats that probably will have some ideas. 


I don't have anything to confess ATM!

OH, EDIT: I accidentally tagged @carshon instead of cbar! :lol: Ack!


----------



## Change

@JCnGrace - is it possible you're having an allergic reaction to something you touched, then transferred to your face? Poison ivy and oak only go dormant - doesn't mean they aren't still poisonous. And if you won't go to the doctor, then try warm compresses with a new CLEAN cloth each time you change it. 
@twixy79 - now I'm going to have to pick up a couple of those balls for my two! Loved the videos of them playing with them. I can just picture Duke playing "fetch" with his. And they look so small compared to those big draft horse noses! LOL!
@Tazzie - Izzie is a special horse. That picture of her with the kids is adorable. Reminds me of my old gent, Secret, when my boys were little.
@Caledonian - glad to hear you are starting to feel a little bit more mobile. Day by day, my friend. Day by day.
@Zexious - HI! <waving>
@TuyaGirl - the babies are really starting to look like some nice horses. I'd be hard pressed not to "claim" them.  Ouch on the tooth and the upcoming dental bills. <hugs>

To the rest of you - I read and I liked, but I've been working way too many 12 hours shifts and it's just past midnight and I have to get up at 5, so ... I love you, I hope all is well with you, and if I survive the week, I'll try to post more in a few days.


----------



## JCnGrace

I haven't felt bad at all through all this only itchy. The ones on my scalp are pretty much gone and the one in my eyebrow is the only one still bothering me but it was also the last to appear. I did learn I DO NOT want to pluck any hairs out of it. OUCH! LOL Why did I think that would be a good idea?


They aren't blistered like a poison ivy or oak rash would be, more like hives @Change. I did have that one blister come up on my nose but it never itched. I got it healed up by putting some drawing salve and a bandage on it. Anyway, if it was something like that it would have had to been in the hay or on the horses because I haven't been out traipsing through the woods and weeds lately. 


Yuck to getting up at 5. Hope you get some good sleep in between now and then.


Those are some elaborate floats @TuyaGirl. Do they make all those big heads out of papier mache? The boys are looking good!

@PoptartShop, hopefully you won't have to put up with him much longer. 

@cbar, I've heard of something you can use but can't remember for the life of me what it is. I want to say aluminum foil but if the pans aren't working I doubt the foil would. 


I fried some chicken breasts for supper tonight and I swear those girls had to be at least double ds. Hubby nor I either one could eat all of one even though they were very good. I was afraid they'd come from old hens and would be tough.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@cbar Shame on me but I cannot tell you exactly where or when Carnival started, but at some point was related to catholic church and the period right before lent (Google translator), so something like party all you can before you do some restraint for 40 days - up to Easter. We have several parades across the country on Sunday and Tuesday, but this one happens to be the most famous, even because it's genuine and not trying to be a mirror of the brazilian parades - still don't know how girls don't get sick all naked with only feathers in 10 degrees celsius, in Brazil is Summer now, hellooo? Lol! 
About your kitty problem, I do have house cats but that was never an issue, so no help from here, sorry.
@JCnGrace floats and big heads are made of fiber glass, like surfboards. 
Seems like the crazy allergy is about to come to an end? Hope so!
And I am like you, when I see big chicken I tend to think older and hard meat, lol!
@Change don't work too hard, take care of yourself. You tagged me but we love you too! 
About the colts, for more lovely they are, I could never keep one, because I need a been there done that horse. Could never start from scratch, not such a good rider as you 

Yes, the colts are looking so much better! Ribs are fully covered now. It's taking it's time, but the poor things didn't even know what carrots and grain were at the beginning and would not touch it, and amount of food had to be increased slowly, as you know. I love their cute faces! 
Carnival craziness is over, finally. All back to peace and quiet, whew! Lol!


----------



## PoptartShop

@Caledonian glad you are feeling some relief.  I hope it continues!!

@JCnGrace thank you, me too. He is in the field today thank goodness. I just can't stand people like that. Ugh! My biggest pet peeve ever. LOL double d's made me laugh out loud. :lol: Too funny. Mmm that sounds yummy though! 

@Change oh gosh, you are gonna be dead tired after this long week.  Hang in there!!! Get some rest when you can! 


I confess, my boyfriend surprised me with a beautiful bouquet of flowers yesterday & he is just so sweet. Since tonight I work my 2nd job, plus we aren't 'big' V-Day fans anyway. :lol: But he is sweet. Then we made tacos.  Which was cute, because he asked me out with tacos when we first started dating officially.  So cute. LOL. OK on a non-cheesy note, I have to work tonight at my 2nd job & I actually am looking forward to it because I need the money so...woooo! Otherwise, just another day here for me!


----------



## Tazzie

@PoptartShop, you're welcome! And ugh, I know! I hate them! Man, I hate people like that!
@TuyaGirl, exactly. I told Nick about it, and it was just blah. I love the pictures though! They are so cool! Love the babies too!
@cbar, she's pretty amazing with them  I know I can trust her, and that's huge to me. Nick smiled when he took it too  yikes! I have no ideas on how to help with that! Cats are not my area of expertise!
@Change, she really is  so glad she's mine! Yikes! Try to get some rest!!
@JCnGrace, hopefully you feel better soon! Yikes! And mmm, fried chicken!

Got to ride my girly last night! She was SOO good! Back in her new bit now that we have everything else in order. Also rode in the Back on Track saddle pad I got. Excited for this show season! Nick was loving our trot  long way to go to build her strength and fitness back up, but it's doable! And she's willing!


----------



## twixy79

Happy Valentines Day to y'all! 

Thank you all for your kind comments about Duke and Loretta (and their balls)The only ball issue we have had so far is they slide very well on ice (almost like a hockey puck) and end up in the woods, past the electric fence. I hope that the fence is not shocking them while they are trying to play. Seems a bit counterproductive. Luckily, she usually leaves the electric fence off by them, so I am not too worried. I did go and venture into the woods to get one of them, refilled them both and put them at opposite ends of the pasture so they wouldn't fight over them. Ironically enough, Duke will play with one, then walk over to Loretta's like she is playing with something different or better, so she walks and goes over to his. They get more exercise walking back and forth, swapping sides than actually playing with the balls!
@Phantomrose - glad to hear that the farrier was less than expected. I always love when things cost less, it kinda makes owning a horse seem like a real bargain. I am constantly saying "Hey my farrier visit was only $150 bucks, I expected wayyyyy worse, so now, I can go buy that extra bridle with the fancy rhinestones for Loretta" My husband usually just nods in agreement because he knows I am going to do what I want anyway....
@JCnGrace - are you sure it was allergies? I broke out in blistery hives as a teenager, I was told I had fifth disease and usually only children get it (oh joy) either way, I was itchy and rashy for a week or so, but then it went away, never had an issue again.
@TuyaGirl - carnival looks like so much fun! I believe its Mardi Gras in New Orleans, another place I have always wanted to visit during the festival... someday, hopefully, I will get there. Honestly, I just love parades of all kinds!
@Change - i hope your horses love the balls as much as mine! my BO said that they are constantly out there rooting around for the few specs of food the balls release. I am a fan of anything that can keep them moving, and entertained in this crappy weather!
@PoptartShop - glad the 2nd job is going well! we aren't doing v-day either, i baked carrot muffins for the horses/dogs/cats so we will go around distributing the muffins accordingly. all the animals will be my valentines  

today, i have nothing to confess. the weather is slightly warmer than yesterday, although it is supposed to be even nicer tomorrow! hooray for the weather in the 40s, however, boo for all the melting snow that is creating mud and muck in the pastures 
anyway, i hope you all have a wonderful v-day!


----------



## JCnGrace

Happy Valentine's Day!

@TuyaGirl, I would be ready for all the visitors to go home too. The older I get the less I do crowds of people.

@PoptartShop, that's very sweet of him. 

@Tazzie, sounds like Izzie really benefited from her treatments. Now you two can go out and rock the show world in the coming season.

@twixy79, I'm not at all sure what it was, only guessing and playing armchair doctor. LOL 


The exercise is good for them and I bet fun to watch too. Have Duke and Loretta became buddies yet?


----------



## Tazzie

@JCnGrace, she sure did  I'm pretty excited! Now if this rain would quit....

I'm also looking at the proofs from Sport Horse Nationals. Particularly, the ride and drive class. Hoping to have my friend break Izzie to drive this winter, and maybe we can show there :lol: it'd be awfully fun!


----------



## twixy79

@JCnGrace - Exercise is good for them (and me) and they are quasi-buds. They both look for one another constantly (like when I take Loretta up to the big barn to try new saddles and bridles on her) and once reunited, Duke acts like a turd and goes to nip her in the butt, and she responds with a baby buck and then they resume eating hay like nothing ever happened. It is a bizarre bond; its like they are both still trying to assert dominance over one another, and neither are really succeeding. 

They have no issues sharing hay or the toys, and aside from Duke trying to push his way into Loretta's stall while she is resting or drying out, they really have no other qualms. They do like to chase one another when the ground allows and we do walk them both in tandem so they can get used to being side by side for when we start trying to work them as a team.


----------



## twixy79

@JCnGrace - Exercise is good for them (and me) and they are quasi-buds. They both look for one another constantly (like when I take Loretta up to the big barn to try new saddles and bridles on her) and once reunited, Duke acts like a turd and goes to nip her in the butt, and she responds with a baby buck and then they resume eating hay like nothing ever happened. It is a bizarre bond; its like they are both still trying to assert dominance over one another, and neither are really succeeding. 

They have no issues sharing hay or the toys, and aside from Duke trying to push his way into Loretta's stall while she is resting or drying out, they really have no other qualms. They do like to chase one another when the ground allows and we do walk them both in tandem so they can get used to being side by side for when we start trying to work them as a team.


----------



## Phantomrose

Hope everyone is having a happy Valentine's Day! 

@txiwy79 - At least with the weather getting warmer, you can look forward to longer days in the sun. It sounds funny, hearing that Duke and Loretta swap their toys! At least they are getting a bit of exercise there.  
@Tazzie - Woot for a good ride with Izzie! It's cool that she's a willing partner, and it sounds like you guys will be on your way for another show season!
@PoptartShop - Aww that's so sweet of your boyfriend! Tacos and flowers sounds like a perfect way to spend with your significant other. Hope you have a good work day at your second job!
@TuyaGirl - Aww good news about the colts. Poor little darlings, I hope they are eating well now! It sounds like it, from the way you say that their ribs aren't showing anymore. I hope they continue to improve!
@Change - Try to survive the week! Take it easy where you can, and try not to wear yourself out too much. 

I confess, today was another pretty good lesson day. We introduced Jet to a small crossrail, and he put his little pony heart out and jumped it. I was so proud of him when he did. He kind of lost his juice though, because My lower leg was tensing up, so he would die to walk before the jump. My trainer gave me some homework to do on my solo rides- no stirrup work at both walk and trot to help my lower leg, and to think about being relaxed and light. She had me practice on the rail, and I saw a big improvement, when I allowed myself to completely relax, and felt more flexibility in my lower leg. I was a bit tense this morning before going to the barn as well, but I know that tension is a bad habit for me lol!


----------



## JCnGrace

Congrats on the good lesson @Phantomrose!


I was informed today that hubby couldn't be bothered to remember all these piddly holidays so I informed him there was enough leftovers in the fridge that he had a variety to choose from to nuke for supper. LOL Horses each got a treat added to their oats for their Valentine's present.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@PoptartShop Aww such a lovely gift you got! Happy late Valentine's day for you guys!
@twixy79 if your horses respect the electric fences they should avoid them, hopefully. I bet it's entertaining to watch them interact with toy and themselves! Glad they are improving their relationship 
@Phantomrose yay for the good lesson! And don't forget: practice makes perfection, so you are on the right path 
@Tazzie dream team back on track!!  I know someone that would love to put his hands on Izzie for the driving training - BO 
@JCnGrace I am so glad my town is back to normal. Just too much for me. I think this picture sums it pretty much 
Have a nice day!!


----------



## gingerscout

Just realized this now has 1000 pages


----------



## JCnGrace

gingerscout said:


> Just realized this now has 1000 pages



Congrats to @TuyaGirl for being the first poster on page 1000. LOL


All I can say to that picture Tuya is OMG!!!


----------



## carshon

@TuyaGirl I am not a fan of crowds so carnival would not be my kind of place.

I confess - we got a foot of snow last weekend and now it is melting. So now we have mud and slush! My confession is that I hate spring. My least favorite season just because of the mud.


----------



## Tazzie

@Phantomrose, I'm pretty excited about it! I can hardly wait to see how we do! Yay for a good lesson! And good luck with no stirrup work!
@JCnGrace, haha! We are "celebrating" tonight with Pizza Hut pizza (I love stuffed crust pizza :lol. We couldn't have it yesterday as it was Ash Wednesday, but can tonight! And men I tell ya!
@TuyaGirl, we sure are! I'm super excited  I do feel like we are the dream team after a particularly good ride  I bet he would to! I know my friend is super stoked I want her to do it! I'm super excited! Just trying not to get ahead of myself :lol: and oh man, that picture!! No thank you!
@carshon, right there with you! We are getting a bunch of rain, so we are looking at flooding. The Ohio River will be roughly a foot (maybe) below minor flood level. So over it!

I confess, I'm cranky. Have a mandatory meeting next Thursday we have to go to. It's not at the place I work, so I have to drive there. On top of that I already have to work 4 10 hour days because my company is stupid. The company we are contracted in has President's Day off. We can't be here. But we also don't get paid for it. So I'm pretty mad.

I've been swamped too, so grr.

Last night I cleaned the kids rooms really good, and moved the bookcase out of Syd's room for good. They won't quit taking ALL the books off, so... now it's in the living room. Got all the rooms vacuumed up at least. Happy Valentine's Day to me, I didn't sit down till 8:30 pm... after I worked out, showered, and cleaned. Nick at least made our lent approved meal of grilled cheese and mac n cheese :lol:


----------



## cbar

Page 1000!!! 

@TuyaGirl, that is a ridiculous amount of people. Is it mostly locals, or do a lot of tourists come for that? 

I don't really have much to confess. It is finally supposed to warm up a bit, so I have a riding lesson booked for tomorrow afternoon. Fingers crossed the weather cooperates! 


Valentine's day I did nothing. I worked out and did chores. Then just did bison bacon and egg white omelettes for dinner. Classy! 


I just wanted to post on the 1000th page.


----------



## gingerscout

I confess some people's snootiness makes me want to strangle them, glad there is a computer between us.. I sure wouldn't tolerate someone saying things to my face like that, must be a sad life trying to make others feel bad, I'm beginning to think what grade in middle school are we in?.. glad I'm moving soon and wont have to deal with negative people and 1800's ideals.. ha ha


----------



## twixy79

Hooray for page 1000! Clearly, we have had a lot to confess, and I am sure there will be just as much to confess in the future!
@TuyaGirl - holy moses that's a lot of people! I am from NY so I am used to crowded streets, tourists acting like they never had a pretzel before, and people walking and randomly stopping to take photos, but that level of crowded streets would make me so uncomfortable! way too many people squished into a tiny area 
@carshon - agreed about the weather. i have to wear my rubber boots out into the pasture because i sink into 2 inches of slushy mushy mess. its impossible to even keep the pasture clean. i can't tell if I am scooping poop, ice, hay, or a mashed up combo of all of it 
@Tazzie - we did lobster rolls and mac and cheese for dinner! then i spent the rest of my night cleaning while enjoying an adult beverage. i was out like a light by 9pm. boy did it feel good to get to sleep for 5 hours 
@gingerscout - i realized a long time ago that people just suck. no matter where you live, you will encounter people who would be better off keeping their mouths shut


----------



## gingerscout

post 9999...lol


----------



## gingerscout

annnnnd post 10,000 sorry had to..LOL


----------



## Phantomrose

@TuyaGirl - Oh my goodness... that is a lot of people in one area! I remembering experiencing that in London, on New Years, when I convinced my husband that I wanted to go out to see the fireworks there. Yeah... bad idea! The place was crowded and we were cramped like sardines! 
@carshon - I like Spring because at least it gets a bit warmer out. I am kind of happy that all the snow is melting, though not happy about the oncoming mud and slushiness. 
@Tazzie - Aww Tazzie, try to take it easy. I hope the week goes by fast for you. It sucks that you don't get paid for President's Day, and mandatory meetings also suck. We have them once every quarter on a Sunday for at least an hour. I dread going to those meetings at times. 
@Gingersscout - I agree with @twixy79 in that people do indeed suck. I deal with the public when working, and there are some real gems out there amongst the crowd. Usually it is my coworkers that help with the most stressful days. The worst come out during the holiday season. 

I confess, that I am a bit tired after work today. I am glad to be home, and glad to get things out of the way, right when I came home so that I have the rest of the night to just relax, and wind down. I just look forward to my days off, to where I can spend most of my time at the barn where I board Jet.


----------



## Change

Day 9 of the pay period and 95.5 hours worked. And yes - I have a ton of work to do tomorrow, too. But. I have to. Absolutely Have To. Take off work at 2, tomorrow. My doctor is holding my menopause medicine for ransom until I have my girlie check, so ... I've already warned folks at work, they Do. Not. Want. To. Be. Around. Me if I don't have my hormones. LOL!! All in all, though, the next month isn't looking to get much better work-wise. Tons of hours will be worked, but on the up-side, my manager did authorize overtime pay. So - a little something to make me feel better.

I think I walked 3 miles before noon today, though. Every time I got back to my office to _try _to get some work done, I'd get email or IM or a phone call that I was needed back out on the production floor ASAP! And my office is as far as you can possibly get from our portion of the production floor! Good thing I wore comfortable shoes. Oh - and here's the kicker. They called me down to the floor once because Stores and Kitting had pulled the wrong part. Not my area. So, we get that sorted out and I go back upstairs, sit down, log on to my computer and the 1st email I get is calling me back down. This time, it's because a supplier didn't mark a part - again, outside my area of responsibility. Oh well.

Today was a bit overcast, but got up into the low 70s. It was breezy but nice the few times I got outside. Tomorrow will start out around 60, but drop into the 40s in the afternoon. I'm scared to look at the weekend forecast. My luck will be rain. Bleah.

At least I got to pet my ponies when I fed tonight. SO glad I hung those solar lights at the barn.


----------



## JCnGrace

I hate girlie checks! but I had I laughed at the term @Change. LOL You know, I can understand the deal with opioid type prescriptions but what the heck is it with doctors these days and writing prescriptions for everyday stuff? Anymore it feels like the doctor is an enemy to fight with rather than a trusted professional. 


Lordy! Today Gamble's bunch were in spook mode. Our temps were in the low 70's too and I think it made them have spring fever. They were scared because over in Freckles' and Thunder's field their round bale feeder was sitting a little cattywampus because the bale rolled after hubby put it in. I had to wade through the mud so I could escort the scaredy cats to the barn and was surprised that none of them tried to climb into my arms for me to carry them. I couldn't walk too far in front of them though or they'd freeze. When I left they were busy grabbing bite of hay and then running out to stare at the monster feeder while they chewed and then run back in to grab another bite, run out...rinse and repeat. I'll be glad when hubby puts hay out in their feeders so that I can quit giving them hay in the barn, they've been out for 2 days now and it won't quit raining. The cattywampus feeder didn't bother Thunder or Frecks in the least. LOL


----------



## TuyaGirl

@Tazzie I would be mad as well! Such unfair company rule! And I hope not much flooding around there. Winter / Spring whoas....
@gingerscout you find people like that all over, unfortunately... But social media hides the biggest bullies. People attack others for everything and for nothing. Sometimes I am like 'wait I'll grab the popcorn and enjoy the futility of human race from my screen', lol! Or not...
@Phantomrose barn time is the best!!  Glad you had the time to relax a bit at home
@Change well, think on the bright side - you had a good workout? Trying to be positive here. And I had to laugh at not.around.you., lol! Me I might be the opposite, I cry and cry and cry  
@JCnGrace Spring mode already, huh? lol! They can be such characters

For who asked about carnival crowd - Holly molly I would NEVER go into the middle of all those people!! They were following a huge truck modified to have a band playing on top of it. The sound that comes from it drives me deaf! 
People come from all over the country, they sleep on the streets, on their cars, or not at all because discos and clubs stay open almost 24 hours per day. It's insane!!
I get sick of the subway full of people so you can get the picture... Just went there in the afternoon for a bit because my mum wanted to go. It's more family oriented, so not much people. 

Today while coming to work, on the bus, I passed by a muddy place where bulls are very poorly raised. I saw a very lame horse, not putting weight on one of front legs (was even holding it up all awkward), being harassed by a big dog, like german shepherd. I wonder if he got bit? I felt really sorry for him, why do people want animals to be treated like that? He was skinny, full of mud (this place is always muddy), and looked absolutely miserable. I hope he is ok, can't stop thinking about it from time to time...
Weather is lovely today, so I didn't have the courage to check weather forecast yet  We don't have snow in here, so I really enjoy Springtime. If horses are not acting like fools the best  Because they do, lol!

Have a nice weekend if I don't come back in here!


----------



## Tazzie

@twixy79, sounds like a fun evening as well :lol: but ugh to only 5 hours! I couldn't do it!
@Phantomrose, they are stupid, stupid meetings. Never accomplish anything except pat the higher ups on the back. I'm just grr about it. And yeah, not happy about that either. Just been a blah week. Ready for it to be over. Yay for relaxing though!
@Change, oh man! That's a lot! Good luck with your appointment today!
@JCnGrace, sounds like an eventful day to me! And it's been raining nonstop here too!
@TuyaGirl, the rain is definitely causing high waters. Just over it all. And yeah, I hate it. I understand hating crowds! No fun at all! Poor horse though :sad:


Ugh, what a day. Exhausted and cranky. Responded to the meeting request saying I wasn't thrilled at all we had to travel to it. Now my former manager is coming to talk to me. Ha, I did tell my husband I never kissed ****, and I won't now. I won't get in trouble for it, but I will for sure be letting them know my opinion about it.

And everyone bailed on me for lunch. Should have just grabbed something from the freezer since I knew it would happen.

The rain also has me depressed. Just not in a happy mindset right now.


----------



## JCnGrace

Well, I certainly proof read my last post...NOT

@TuyaGirl, how sad about that poor horse.

@Tazzie, I keep telling myself "this too shall pass" about the rain. Hubby said something about it turning to snow tomorrow but I hope he heard wrong.


----------



## PoptartShop

@Phantomrose yay for another great lesson! That is great! No stirrup work can be a pain, it takes some getting used to but really helps your seat.  That sounds great!! & I agree, definitely have to appreciate the nights where you can just relax.

@TuyaGirl WOW that is a lot of people! LOL! I'm sure you are glad all the commotion is over with! & about the horse, poor thing! :sad: Ugh, makes my blood boil when I see things like that. Like how can you let an animal get to that point? It's just terrible. 

@JCnGrace aww that's so cute! I bet they liked that treat, it was probably a nice surprise with their food. 

@Tazzie ugh, you and Izzie driving?! You would probably do amazing.  She's so versatile! That is exciting! I hope you can!
I hope your day gets better too. At least it's Friday, right?  People suck. & I don't blame you at all for telling them you weren't thrilled about traveling for it. That is totally understandable. Raining here too, so sick of it.

@twixy79 I am SO sick of the mud. :icon_rolleyes: Another rainy day here! But it's like 60F...why does it have to be raining?! BUT then calls for snow tomorrow...I am over it! It's bipolar. :lol:

I confess...the interview at the law firm yesterday went REALLY WELL. I am hoping they choose me, but I know they have a few people left to interview. Fingers crossed.  I'll know within a week. Gonna try NOT to think about it, because it could go either way. I am 'entry-level' and they know that, but I pretty much aced the interview. At least I think so. They were impressed. They also let me meet everyone in the office. It's a pretty office, about 6-8 people work there which I like, since I work in a small business now.
Just hoping I get it...being a Paralegal would make my life! :O Like I need to start my career. It's just so hard out here! Ugh. 
I am still going to keep applying though...I really can't wait to leave my current job...it's a mess.


I also confess, I won't be riding YET AGAIN this weekend. UGH! Today rain, tomorrow snow (Supposed to get a few in) & Sunday I have to work my 2nd job.
Oh well, can it be Spring already???????? Ah! But happy Friday everyone!!!


----------



## twixy79

@PoptartShop - good luck and I do hope they pick you! I work for a small biz (a whopping 6 people, including me ) and I love it. I will admit that we get to goof off way more than your typical company, plus it doesn't hurt that our jobs literally include being paid to break things, or set them on fire  Yep, we are like a bunch of geeky kids who are in high school chem all over again, and we get paid to do it  We had a warm day yesterday, about 47, and today its in the 30s, tomorrow they are calling for more snow... blah. Is it summer yet?
@Tazzie - its been raining on/off all day here. I am over it as well. it looks like doom and gloom out there 

My confession for today? Hmmm... I don't feel like going out on date night (bowling) tonight, but I am a good sport, so I will suck it up and go. We don't go out for date night very often, and I can't stay in just because its raining and I'd much rather stay home in my pajamas. I also confess that I am anxious as heck about my riding lesson tomorrow. On a much happier note, the new saddle I bought fits Loretta. Hooray! My BO came and checked my placement to make sure I did it right (cause I am really still clueless) and it fit. Loretta has the patience of a saint. She let me put it on and take it off 4 times before I called the BO down to check the fit. I do have to buy a nice saddle pad for it, since she needs a tiny bit of cushion in the back, or maybe I can just have the back of the saddle re-flocked or something. After we got the saddle on her, I let her walk around, see where it had moved, adjusted, and it was still a thumbs up. Hooray for finally doing something right.


----------



## gingerscout

Everyone had nice weather yesterday we hit 39 and fog so thick I thought I was in Silent hill all day long. I have a 5 day weekend, which has me saying woo hoo.. until I get the next job paychecks as I won't be paid for either job the entire time I am off. I went to the store today and got a Chili's take home cajun chicken pasta meal which is my favorite dish in the entire world.. and cooked it to find.. just white noodles, no sauce, no chicken, no spices.. NOTHING. At least the lady at the corp was nice and I am getting a free one cupon sent to me, but sad I have to find something else for lunch


----------



## carshon

I confess we gave @phantomhorse13's ice situation. A foot of snow last week and then 2 40 degree days and we had slush and ice. So everyone is tippy toeing around. Supposed to get to almost 60 on Monday and then snow/rain on Tuesday. Did I confess already that I hate spring? ugghh


I also confess that after I did my yoga this morning I got the worst headache and nauseous feeling ever. It happened after I had a deep tissue massage as well. They say toxins leaving tight muscles. And my hips are still really tight - as in I cannot spread my legs far enough apart to be on a horse tight. Yoga is helping but the stretching HURTS!


----------



## Caledonian

@*Tazzie* – When it comes to meetings etc, I’d let them know my opinion as well. 

We have never-ending meetings to discuss projects that achieve nothing other stopping us from working on the projects. We’ve told the bosses but, as yet, they’ve dismissed our comments. At one point we attempted to tag-team the meetings. I’d do a couple of hours before my colleague took over in the break but the bosses weren’t impressed LOL.

@*TuyaGirl* – What a shame for the horse, I hope he’s okay. 

@*JCnGrace* – I’ve found that it depends on the Doctor. I’ve met a few who felt like enemies but I was able to change within the practice to avoid them and I’ve noticed that they didn’t last very long anyway. 

I can’t complain about our current ones as they’ve been very good with me and my family. At the moment, we can get appointments within a few hours, they’ll drop by the house when they’re passing if they know you’re ill, even if you don’t have an appointment, and they’ll sit and listen without making you feel like you’re on the clock. However, four of the five are moving on or retiring so I don’t know how that’s going to affect our service. I may be telling you a different story in a few months. 

Similar to your doctors, ours write a lot of prescriptions for everyday things that can be bought over the counter and I’ve often thought the same way as you. Within our system, the argument seems to be that, if we give you a free of charge prescription, you won’t have the cost and limit on the number of drugs you can buy if you have to go to a pharmacy. It makes things easier if you’re going to be on them long-term. You’re more likely to continue with the treatment and less likely to return to the surgery. 

@*PoptartShop* – Good Luck – I’ve fingers, toes and everything else crossed LOL. 

@*carshon* – My right hip’s always been tight and although Yoga’s improved it, I can still see the difference when I look at head-on photos of me in the saddle. It affects the way my knee sits against the saddle and my foot in the stirrup.


I confess that I got my hair cut tonight. I went in for a trim but changed my mind and asked her to take-off the lot. I’ve gone from below my shoulders to very short and my ears and neck are cold LOL. I’ll need to try on my riding hat to see how it affects the fit. 

The weather’s been cold and sunny with a few snow or sleet showers, I think the weekend is to be rain and showers and about 7 or 8 C. 

I’ve no plans to ride this weekend; I’m mostly pain free now but I don’t want to push my luck. (I'm going to use that excuse for the housework as well :lol



Happy Friday everyone


----------



## Change

@JCnGrace - I like my doctor (Nurse Practitioner, actually) a lot, and her holding my hormones for ransom was entirely justified. It's been somewhere between 7 and 10 years since I last got all the girlie checks done. She did say it all is still right where it's supposed to be, with no cobwebs to speak of, even though I claim it's the only part of me that's retired. ;-) Still have to go for the tittie-squish. Joy.

End of pay-period tally: 101.5 hours. And my computer followed me home, so we'll be getting a head start on racking up the next two weeks' worth. :-( At least I got some good news today. The new lady starts on March 5th! Hopefully I'll be able to have her familiarized with our systems and program and start handing stuff off to her soon. She seemed really sharp and knowledgeable during the interview, so I don't think it'll take long for her to catch on.

Rain rain and a little more rain on Sunday. Of course.


----------



## JCnGrace

@Caledonian, you won't find any doctors around here who make house calls, I didn't even think they existed anywhere any more. I bet your haircut is cute. I know mine made my hair look much healthier.

@PoptartShop, fingers are still crossed that you get the job. 

@twixy79, I'll be anxiously waiting to hear how your first lesson went. Try not to be too nervous although I have no ideas to give you for not being nervous. Bowling actually sounds fun to me.

@gingerscout, well that just sucks. 

@carshon that all sounds rather painful. I know it's frustrating as all heck trying to get back to what you were pre-injury. I swear everything weighs twice as much as it did just a few short months ago. LOL

@Change, yes I reckon it was past time to get all that done. I'm glad there's a light at the end of your work tunnel what with a new person starting in a couple of weeks.


Gamble's gang must have gotten over their aversion to being in the barn last night because they had a poop party in there after I left. LOL Round bales got put out today, thank goodness. 


Nothing on TV tonight so rented "Wonder" from Dish. I may have gotten a few tears in my eyes from time to time while watching it. 


I've been telling mom that I would come up a day and take her to run errands but that she needed to schedule more than one errand for that day. She's been running my siblings ragged by wanting them to take her to the store and then she'll only buy one or two items then want to go again the next day and I'm not spending 4 hours on the road to get there and back just to take her to the store to get a couple of things. So she called me today to see if I could come up and take her to get her hair cut and colored next Friday. I guess she considered getting 2 things done to her hair more than 1 errand. LOL I may have to goose her to get her up in my truck because even though I have running boards she still has trouble.


----------



## twixy79

I confess that I was panicky about my lesson for no reason. I also confess that we skipped bowling last night and will go tonight. 

So i rode in an English saddle, on a horse that rides English. The instructor said if you can find your seat and balance in an English saddle, riding trails in a western saddle will be a breeze. 

So I got to groom Yukon, learned how to put English tack on a horse, and off we went. Getting up wasn't as hard as I had expected. Finding my balance was actually oddly easy. Yukon was my kinda horse. He had a nice slow and steady walk. I learned how to steer using reins as opposed to verbal queues, which is what I do with Duke and Loretta

I got about 45 minutes in the saddle, which was plenty for my first lesson. I think the hardest part for me was trying to walk close to the wall. I didn't want to over-correct the horse so I kept questioning how close I should be.... I also did a few circles in both directions, and she did take the jump poles down and we walked over them. 

The worst part of the whole darn lesson was the dismount. The idea of swinging my leg around without having stirrups and just letting my body glide down the side of the horse to the ground was a bit unnerving. I did it and I don't think it'll rattle me again, but that was the scariest part. 

After all was said and done I got to groom Yukon again and I got to walk him back out to his pasture. All in all, it was a success. Glad I have another one this week. 

My husband did stay and watch, so he did take a few pics. As I looked at the pics, I just kept thinking off all the things I've been told. Keep your heels down. Keep your rump in the seat. Don't squeeze unless you want to go or go faster. It was a lot to take in. I know I at least got the heels right. I think.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JCnGrace

So glad your lesson went well @twixy79. Do you think you're going to like riding?




Hubby didn't hear the weather forecast wrong woke up to snow on the ground. Later on it switched to a misty rain and the snow went away to make MORE MUD! In a perfect world there would be a way to hang a tarp in the sky over your property, that would still allow sunshine through but not act like a greenhouse, so that you could catch excess rain then let it out during the summer and fall when needed.


----------



## twixy79

JCnGrace said:


> So glad your lesson went well @twixy79. Do you think you're going to like riding?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hubby didn't hear the weather forecast wrong woke up to snow on the ground. Later on it switched to a misty rain and the snow went away to make MORE MUD! In a perfect world there would be a way to hang a tarp in the sky over your property, that would still allow sunshine through but not act like a greenhouse, so that you could catch excess rain then let it out during the summer and fall when needed.


Thanks. It was a relief. I do think I'll like riding once I am a bit more confident. I suppose it's like learning to drive a car, only with reins and it's a living being. 

Today, more snow. A dusting to 3 inches they said. 6 inches later..... I really should have went into meteorology. I care way too much about being right all the time to be wrong 

So today was mostly a wash. We shoveled out again. We let the sun melt the ice patches because I fell on my butt yet again, and then we went to get dinner, and visit the horses. They were standing out enjoying the sun, and getting lots of attention and treats from my husband. We groomed them both and Duke has started a new habit, resting his head on mine while I brush his neck and chest. Luckily he doesn't put too much weight on my head, I have enough problems.... 

Loretta was feeling saucy today. She wanted her time in the spotlight, and wanted to show off the return of her dapples. We had the vet coming out in 2 weeks for a wellness check and possibly chiro adjustment, but I may have to have him out sooner. I noticed Loretta has a very small lump on her belly. It wasn't there on Friday. My BO wasn't concerned at all. She is still eating, drinking and acting like herself. We stay up to date on working and their food is protein rich, so she thinks she gave herself a little hematoma from either kicking herself by accident while getting up, or she may have even slept on her hoof. We checked her temperature. Checked her gums. Checked her over thoroughly for any warm spots, and nothing. We both palpated the area just to see if it felt like a hernia, or was solid. Just the odd, solid lump. I panicked, called my vet to let them know anyway. 

FYI never Google what is wrong with you, your pet, your horse, etc. It turns out it is either nothing serious at all, or you may die in 5 minutes. The internet "doctors"have no mercy (and no training)

Anyway, here is a glamour shot, and a lumpy shot. I'm only going to panic if my BO tells me to, or if I see any changes. 










Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JCnGrace

Loretta is rocking those dapples @twixy79! Keep us posted about her belly lump.


----------



## blue eyed pony

So much exciting stuff going on here I've lost track of everyone I'm sorry! 

To those of us who are happy/excited: YAY! Congrats!

To those of us who've had a rough time lately: I'm sorry, I hope things improve for you soon :c

I confess I haven't been on HF nearly enough lately.

I also confess I need to get my darn hands out of my horse's neck...

(last, old af photo is there to show that I am actually capable of it!)

Edit; second last, that is... they aren't displaying in the order I uploaded them in...


----------



## TuyaGirl

@Tazzie still on the driving Izzie subject, and just to tell I was right - BO's son was talking about driving horses and I mentioned that a really great mare was going to be driven as well. His response - "well bring her to us", lol! I hope the rain stopped around there already too!
@Caledonian I bet your hair looks great! It does wonders to cut a bit more from time to time 
@carshon Yoga hurting is a good sign that is working well, no? It's for your own good and in a while I hope you can be back on the saddle pain free 
@Change yay, new co-worker on the way!! Means a lighter workload for you, right?
@PoptartShop I am keeping my fingers crossed for you since beginning 
@twixy79 yay for the good lesson!! Were you so nervous as expected? I hope not. It's a lot to think / do at the same time, right? But soon with practice it will become ingrained  Congrats, you look great!
Glad about the saddle fitting as well, and about the belly lump, once Tuya had one that burst right at where girth goes, BO told me not to worry and we just kept it clean and disinfected. Some of his horses have lumps that look like the pictured one, they look like fat deposits that go away by themselves. This might sound awful but we never worried too much about them. And I am that horsey mum that does not sleep when something *might* be wrong, lol! 
But I am not saying you should not keep an eye on it because may not be the same, especially when you say it's hard. 
@JCnGrace I too wish I had something of the kind, not only for rain but for wind! Good luck taking mum to cut her hair!

You all complaining about snow and rain and me still stuck with - ta da - freezing winds! Grrrr, so sick of it!! My old girl is still blanketed so it's complicated to bring her out because her paddock has no protection at all. Poor thing was asking to come out, pawing, so I gave her lots of hay to entertain her, like a mum that tries to compensate her absence by buying her kids lots of toys :-(
Glad she never got the stocking up issue...
Not much was done with the other horses due to wind as well. And one of BO's favourite horses for driving has a nasty quarter crack. I just hope the farrier knows what he is doing to help.

Happy Monday!! - of course today is a lovely day... At least comforts me to know Tuya will come out


----------



## PoptartShop

Thanks guys. Hopefully I find out this week if I get the job. 

Whew, what a weekend! Snowed Saturday night, Sunday it was cold & today it looks like rain. :sad: Yuck. I work tonight at my 2nd job though, so whatever lol.

@TuyaGirl still?? I am sure you are so sick of it! You probably step outside & feel like your face is gonna freeze off.  Poor Tuya, she wanted to play! She is probably sick of the weather too. I hope the farrier can help the other horse too. Aw! Tuya loves you! <3 She was probably so happy to get loads of hay!

@twixy79 keep us posted on Loretta's lump. Hopefully it doesn't get worse! 

@JCnGrace the mud has GOT to go...it says rain from Thurs-Sun this week, so I can't WAIT for all that! NOT! LOL totally dreading it!
@Blue_eyed_pony aw cute pictures & good improvement!  Welcome back!!

@Caledonian aw I bet it looks good! Speaking of trims, I need my ends trimmed badly. Ugh. I keep putting it off. :icon_rolleyes:


I confess, I slept on my side wrong last night & I feel achy. Or I am just getting old...(I am 26)...LOL


----------



## Mulefeather

@PoptartShop - Great job on the interview, keeping my fingers crossed that you get it!!
@Tazzie - Glad they responded to your message rather than take a hard-line on it. I'd be mad too if I was made to go somewhere for work with no pay! 
@twixy79 - SO glad to hear about Loretta's saddle, and your lesson! You look great and that's awesome that Yukon worked out well for you! Don't worry too much about remembering everything, once you start riding regularly it becomes second nature. Hopefully you can get the lump figured out. My Haflinger gelding had one on his belly, it was an umbilical hernia that just never got fixed, but you'd have noticed that by now.


Well, I confess that I got the first of what will likely be a long string of rejections - a staffing company I applied to basically said they couldn't place me, so blah. I may go back to the one I worked with when I came here, depending on how much they are paying. 

Talked to the HR director about severance - looks like it gets paid out every 2 weeks like my regular paycheck, and my unused vacation gets paid out on the first one, so effectively a double paycheck. That'll definitely be nice, just wish I didn't have to lose my position to get it. After severance runs out, I'll be getting Unemployment. So effectively, about 9 months worth of benefits for me to work with if I need it. I really, really hope it doesn't take THAT long to get another job  

In other news, it's been either snowy, rainy, or muddy here. I can't wait for spring so I can find some outside ways to occupy my time while I job hunt. 

Selfishly, I'm looking forward to a little down time/recovery time, but I know it's not really down time when I'm unemployed.


----------



## PoptartShop

@Mulefeather that is terrible, fingers crossed it won't take nearly that long to get another job. :sad: Ugh. At least you will be getting something in the meantime, but I know it's hard not feeling as 'secure'. I have faith in you, you will find something fast! You will get through this!
I can't wait for spring either. So sick of this weather & the mud is horrendous.

I confess, I am addicted to eating clementines...they're just so good. :lol:


----------



## Caledonian

@*JCnGrace* – Yes, the doctors and nurses make house calls, usually a few hours after you ask. It’s handy if you’re really sick and can’t travel or are housebound. 
@*PoptartShop* – I used to think 30 was old, then suddenly I’m 46 :smile:. 
@*TuyaGirl* – Tuya will be happy to see some nice weather. I bet she’ll have had a great time today.
@*twixy79* – Toby just had to look at me the wrong way and I thought he had every horsey disease. I was never as worried about my mares; I always thought they were tougher. I don’t know why :smile:. Nice pictures. 
@*Mulefeather* – Good luck with the job hunting. At least you’ll have something to fall back on until your next job. 

Short hair is much easier to keep; it took a couple of minutes this morning and I was out the door. It used to take me ages to dry then tie up as some bosses liked it above the collar :icon_rolleyes: . It also helps that I’ve found a good hairdresser, as her cut falls into place. It’s a relief after years of bad, and one truly awful, haircuts. 

It’s been sunny and a warmer 52F today. 

With the lighter nights and nice weather, I thought I could get away a bit early for a ride but everyone at work had other ideas. Phone calls, questions that could’ve waited until tomorrow, requests for items in the stores and trying to keep track of a large ostrich feather bonnet; if I told them once not to leave it where it can be stolen then I told them a hundred. All things that shouldn't have needed my attention. Fingers crossed for the weekend.

I’ll confess that someone brought in Gingerbread with raisins and Golden Syrup cake to work today and I was good; I walked past them without taking a bit. I know I can’t eat them but sometimes my willpower fails .

I hope everyone had (is having) a good day.


----------



## gingerscout

were going to need to build an ark soon, got 2 inches of rain already, supposed to get on average of 4.2 more before this storm system comes through and ends tomorrow night late.. 6 inches of rain in 72 hours.. poor patches is swimming.

Found out some history on my saddle, much nicer than I thought it was, was sold as a no name, but while cleaning I discovered made in England stamped on it, ( the makers tag was missing) Through asking a bunch of my riding friends, and people with years of experience, I find out it was a BT Crump saddle, probably late 70's early 80's vintage, all leather, and apparently on par with best saddle makers of that era. It cleaned up pretty well, has an edge nibble on top of seat and a couple of scratches that didn't come out, but rides nice and was comfortable


----------



## gingerscout

Mulefeather my mom had been in a job for 30 years, was loved and retired, decided to take a part time job to fill time, and has been fired 6 times in the last year, never fired in her life, but now is not worth anything to any company she feels, looks like she may be camping out with us for a bit when we move to FLA and try to find a new job down there


----------



## JCnGrace

Not quite tank top weather today but for sure t-shirt and flip-flop! It was still muddy though and the water coming out of the hydrant very cold when rinsing my feet off. Lots of wind but at 78 degrees I'll take it. Supposed to be warm tomorrow too. Poor Frecks is shedding like crazy and I told her she might want to hang on to her coat for a few more weeks because I doubt it's warm to stay. She did this one other time where she shed early and then it turned cold again so she grew another winter coat. I'd never seen that happen before. The other weird coat thing she does is her white sheds and grows in earlier than her sorrel areas. In the fall it looks pretty cool because it gives a 3D effect.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

I confess i don't know whats going on with the weather!! It is supposed to be summer here! two weeks of off-n-on rain, now weather warnings for this cyclone Gita that is supposed to hit tomorrow! We have had really gusty winds and some rain. But not cold, the wind is very warm (so far!). Buzz rounds them up and moves grazing twice a day and because they have the run of the place they can get shelter on one side or the other.


----------



## TuyaGirl

It's the third time the page goes down with my reply, and then all my likes on this page disappear, so please consider your posts liked... Grrrr... Rant over, here we go:

@PoptartShop Well I can say for sure I love Tuya more than she loves me, as she was never the most affectionate animal. She is just smart enough to know who spoils her, lol! BO's son keeps telling me how amazed he gets by her smartness (did I made up a word? Lol), because she behaves totally different (more calm) when I am not around, and when she senses me all is ruined, ahah 
I too hope BO's horse improves soon, he is lame atm, thanks. And can I get a clementine? Lol. Have a nice day

@Caledonian after many years of disappointing trims I started to cut my own hair, at least if I get it wrong I can only blame myself and didn't pay for it 
I hope you get to ride on weekend, don't you love work whoas to screw plans? 

@Mulefeather I hope you don't take that long to find a new job. And I totally understand the need to rest but not be comfortable with it, because once I got unemployed in Summer and I didn't enjoy it as I should have, maybe...

@JCnGrace I never saw a horse growing hair back, plus I would love to see those different hair patches effect. I suppose you don't have pictures?

@gingerscout I hope the rain stops soon. And what a great finding about the saddle 
@ShirtHotTeez hoping Summer sets in for good around there!

Nothing to confess here, except total absence of wind and prediction of 20 degrees celsius. Lucky me, huh? :-(


----------



## Mulefeather

@gingerscout - That really stinks about your mom! I do feel like older people get a raw deal when it comes to jobs keeping them on, but it kind of seems lots of people are getting a raw deal. And sounds like you hit the jackpot on the saddle!
@Caledonian - I hope it doesn't take that long too! So far I've sent out a few dozen resumes and haven't heard squat. 

Today is supposed to be 66 degrees and sunny. I wore my tank top just in case! Of course the rest of the week is supposed to be gross and rainy...and next week will be cold and rainy. UGH. 

At least I have Horse Expo to look forward to! I took next Friday off so I use up the last personal day I'm not going to get paid out (I get paid out for unused vacation time, just not any personal days or floating holidays) so I can go. Hoping to talk to Curtis Pierce there, who owns Deep Creek Fjords and also is doing a number of talks on driving topics, so I have that to look forward to


----------



## JCnGrace

@ShirtHotTeez, this weird weather stuff seems to be happening all over. We broke the record yesterday for high temps and could possibly again today.

@TuyaGirl, I don't even have a decent picture of Freckles on the computer let alone one showing her fall hairdo. I seriously need to learn how to work the digital camera so I can take pictures but I never think about it until I want to take a picture and who knows where hubby has stuck the instruction booklet. Seems like I can only remember something if I read it for myself because him showing me equaled me getting a few seconds of unintended video and just 2 pictures before the camera was full. LOL


----------



## carshon

I confess that I am tired of complaining about the weather. Much like @gingerscout we have had a lot of rain that has melted the foot of snow we got a week ago. Mud is our new neighbor now and some ice.

Gracie was pawing waiting for her hay this morning and hit some ice and down she went. And laid there! I dropped hay and ran to her and she was just confused on what to do. So I got her up and into her stall. She hit on her front knees hard so will be checking on her later. She is 21yrs old so I am sure there may be some soreness.

More rain today and then possibly some snow later this weekend. Gotta love the weather in NW IL!


----------



## JCnGrace

You'll have a good time at the Expo @Mulefeather. I haven't been for several years but it's always fun seeing what new stuff they have out and drooling over horse trailers and I won Majik, my first mini, by buying $5 worth of raffle tickets at our horse fair.


----------



## JCnGrace

@carshon, I hope Gracie is ok! How many years did that scare out of you? 


If you want to move to your neighboring state one of our neighbors just put their place up for sale and I'd love to have a horse savvy neighbor to swap critter sitting duty with. LOL 3 bedroom all brick ranch style house, 10 acres and several outbuildings for 199,900. No fence though and you can buy more acreage with it. He has another 38 acres across the road with another barn and an additional 198 on the same side of the house but most of it is wooded.


----------



## 6gun Kid

disappear for a while and you folks write a book! Hope all are well.


----------



## Tazzie

@JCnGrace, ugh, I know! I wanted to ride yesterday but the wind was HOWLING! I opted to live to see another day as opposed to riding a fresh horse in slick mud with the wind making her ramp up :lol: and ugh, we got the snow crud Saturday... and oh gosh, that place sounds AMAZING! If only it was close enough to work to be considered!!
@PoptartShop, I'm super excited about the prospect of it! My friend is SO game after seeing the horses who showed at sport horse nationals :lol: thank god it was Friday. And yeah, I'm still not thrilled, but I'll be doing it, blah. Fingers crossed on the job!! You'll have to let us know ASAP!! And yes, please send spring here!! Sorry you're achy :sad: I wake up that way a lot, so I get it...
@twixy79, here too. But today is BEAUTIFUL! I can't wait to get out and ride! Woohoo! Hope date night went well! Yay that the saddle fit! I'm glad you had a good lesson! I'm sure it was unnerving to take both feet out of the stirrups, but I do promise you'll get used to it!
@carshon, I hear ya. I get that way after any massages too :/ hope you feel better!! And yoga is SO good for you!
@Caledonian, all these meetings are the same. It's all about advertising, pairing up with the next big person, yada. But nothing ever changes. We have crap for bereavement leave, we have days we have no choice but to not work and not paid for it (company we are contracted in was off yesterday, my company was not, we couldn't go in, so we got to choose to take a vacation day, take it unpaid, or work 4 10 hour days). I did let my former manager have it a bit about all of it though. Wow! Drastic haircut! Hope you love it though! And I love weekends with no plans :lol:
@Change, yikes! That's a lot of hours! Fingers crossed the new lady catches on super quick and you can catch a break!
@TuyaGirl, haha! If only you all weren't so far away! My friend is super pumped to get her going though :lol: and found out a friend of mine has a carriage! SUPER excited!! Poor Tuya :sad: hopefully the wind ends soon! And the quarter crack heals well!
@Mulefeather, thankfully they WILL pay me, and will pay for my fuel. I'm annoyed, but not as bad as I was on Thursday and Friday... sorry about the rejection though :sad: hopefully you find something SOON! Sounds like you have some fun coming up though! YAY!


Whew, what a weekend...

So Friday I met with former manager. A part of me worried he was going to fire me. Well... apparently HE was worried I was about to up and quit. I laughed and admitted what I feared. We talked, and I explained WHY I was so mad. I told him I already had to work 4 10 hour days because of the stupid holiday we have unpaid. I asked him if he had any family 7+ hours away. He said no. I told him then he had no clue how fast one can use up the mere 10 vacation days a year I already get, so wasting 3 on days we don't get paid is NOT feasible, nor does it make me happy. He understood. So I said when they throw a meeting into a week I'm ALREADY mad about, then yeah. I speak up. So he at least understands where I'm coming from. I told him I'm a lot less mad since I talked to the girl I work with, who told me to just go home after the meeting and still get paid.

Nick was gone until Sunday riding with buddies for a bachelor party, so was just me and the kids!

Saturday we went down to my friends so I could ride my favorite Saddlebred again  kids were SUPER excited about it. Met my other best friend for lunch, which was lovely. Kids had fun chatting with the mom of some of my friend's lesson kids, which shocked me and my barn owner! My kids don't talk to strangers typically :lol: she was SUPER nice though. I liked her right away 

My ride was.... interesting. They are finding him a Dressage legal bit since she figures he may as well be a Dressage horse this year :lol: the first one he played with too much and was snatching the bit from me. So she changed it. MUCH nicer in the second one! Before that though my barn owner tried to kill me :lol: they have a bag whip (not a huge bag, but enough) to excite the Saddlebreds a bit. The park horse that was ridden before I rode had it used with him (helps teach the kids what to expect when they hit the ring in an electrically charged environment). It'd been laying on the ground, and we'd been going over it. Well, barn owner moved it. And as I was cantering directly at him, he flipped the bag into the air. Hemi went "NOPE!" and did a 180. I stuck him somehow, but I nearly went over his head!

Afterward he was good though! Rode Intro A and B since he'd never ridden them before. He was good!

Getting home was sketchy though :/ the snow/ice made the roads BAD, but we putzed along and made it home in one piece.

Not much else though! Planning to ride tonight, so yay!! Nick is meeting me down there since I'm at work until 4:30, blah.

But enjoy pictures of my babies on my favorite Saddlebred


----------



## carshon

@JCnGrace that place sounds mighty tempting! I work from home so am not tied down - but hubby still has to work so no moving for us! Checked on Gracie and she is standing there glaring out at her run and the ice that has uncovered. she will probably not leave her stall much today - and I will bed it really well when I clean stalls over my lunch break.


----------



## twixy79

Thank you, everyone, for your input on Loretta's "lump". It hasn't grown in size, it isn't warm and isn't bothering her at all. My vet asked me just how much weight Loretta put on over the winter, and I was honest... just a few pounds more than she should have. The vet isn't worried and said based on location, it is probably a fat pocket and it will go away on its own once she slimmed down some. He said it may be a hematoma, but unlikely this time of year because there are no bugs to kick at. Apparently, Loretta has gotten wider than we had initially thought... clearly, she is eating too much. We are cutting their grain down to 3 qts per day, 1/2 will be fed in the morning in the foraging balls that I bought them, and the other 1/2 will be at night with their supplements. Hopefully, that will allow her to slim down while increasing her activity. 

We are going to keep a close eye on it while we wait for our vet visit next week. My BO said that they are both looking a bit chunky monkey-ish, and even Duke, who needed to put on weight, could stand to drop a few pounds. 

I am very excited for my next riding lesson which is tomorrow. The weather tomorrow is supposed to be in the upper 60s-70 in Maine.... in February... so I am taking the day off. I am going to go down, give Loretta and Duke a bath, enjoy the warm weather with them, and then go for my lesson. Duke REALLY needs a bath... Clearly, Loretta is way more conscious of where and what she rolls around on.


----------



## Change

Today was in the 70s and tomorrow it might hit 80 before it rains. With rain through the night and into Thursday. We might get a dry Friday (my day off!) so I might just have to scrape mud off'n the ponies and go for a mud slog. After two weeks, a slow ride in muddy, goopy fields will feel like heaven! And I need to visit my hay guy and pick up another truck load. I'm thinking I'm going to buy 2 round bales this time and just peel off what I plan to feed. Same hay, and a round is about the same as 10 squares, at half the cost! And I'll bring my bale bag, since they like me and tend to stuff loose/broken bale flakes in all the spare space of my truck bed! I may end up with another 100 lbs free!

Two days down, and both only 10, 10.5 hour days. Tomorrow and Thursday look to be longer, though, since I should be getting in the rest of the drawings and documents I have to finalize and route out for approvals. I won't be hitting 100 hours again, I don't think, but it'll definitely be in the vicinity of 90 or so. I really want to get as much as possible done this week because next week is going to be pure chaos at home (E has 3 appts, plus my and her birthdays). OMG! My granddaughter is turning 18!! Yikes. Thankfully, boss says I can work from home rather than waste 3 hours driving from work to school to appt to school to work. 

Sorry if I'm rambling. I'll confess that my brain has turned to mush after the past couple weeks!


----------



## JCnGrace

Here's the link to the listing if anyone wants to check it out. I hate that they used tiny pictures though.


8133 N White River Road Campbellsburg, IN 47108 | MLS 201805906


Land on the same side of the road.


N White River Road Campbellsburg, IN 47108 | MLS 201805907


Land across the road which I would really like to have because it's really beautiful.


N White River Road Campbellsburg, IN 47108 | MLS 201805908


Good to see ya @6gun Kid!

@*Tazzie*, any chance of them hiring you directly instead of on a contract?


I confess that I was REALLY tempted to turn on the AC today but then I thought "Wait, it's Feb, that's crazy!". LOL


----------



## PoptartShop

@TuyaGirl awwww...she knows you love her to bits!  Definitely knows who spoils her rotten! :lol: Sure, I have so many! Got a 3lb bag of them!!

@Mulefeather omg the Horse Expo will be a blast. I'm sad the Maryland one shut down, I had so much fun last year.  Haven't made it to the PA one but maybe next year I will plan on going. It's hard with this 2nd job. Ugh!

@JCnGrace it's crazy! Today it's going up to like 75F! :O Insane. Although the humidity this morning I could do without. :icon_rolleyes: Supposed to rain the next 4 DAYS! Ugh.

@Caledonian I am glad you like your new haircut, it is definitely easier to manage. My hair is so thick & kinda long, so it can be a pain. Especially since it's naturally curly, ugh!
I hope you can get a ride in this weekend. Gotta love when work screwws everything up  Omg I love gingerbread. Yum!
@ShirtHotTeez the weather is all over the place here too. I can't stand it!

@carshon awww I hope Gracie feels better. 

@Tazzie I am glad you got to talk to him about it. I'm sure it felt good getting that off your chest! & so glad you got to ride him again, he is SO handsome I can't take it. & soooo cute with the kiddos!!!  AW!! Have a great ride tonight!!!

@6gun Kid hello! We definitely do write books around here. :lol:

@twixy79 I'm glad they think it is just a fat lump. Whew! Hopefully it goes away. & have FUN at your lesson today!!!!!!  Let us know how it goes!


I confess, I am hoping to FINALLY ride Camden next weekend...it's gonna rain all weekend this weekend (plus the lady at the rescue has the flu! ugh) but I really can't wait for spring so I can ride him more. Blah. I miss him!


----------



## Tazzie

@Change, I'd imagine your brain is mush! Goodness!

@JCnGrace, dang. I looked that town up, and it's three hours from work! Not happening :sad: a girl can dream! And I wish :/ unfortunately not for the foreseeable future. I can dream there too :lol: good call not turning it on! Temps are dropping here, ugh!

@PoptartShop, it was good! Glad I was able to chat. And he's a good boy  definitely super handsome! And I had a great ride last night! Hopefully you can get a ride in!

I got to ride my girly last night! She was SO good! But I guess I frustrated her with the lack of work, again, as she took off running soon as I let her loose :lol: to be fair, it was mid seventies and she has a thick winter coat haha! But we cantered even and it was GREAT!

Took a fun video though :lol: she'd never seen that flag before Sydney started flapping it haha






And my kids being cute with her


----------



## Mulefeather

Well guys, I have to confess....

That I took, and PASSED, my professional certification exam this morning  I now get to add some fancy little letters behind my name.


----------



## JCnGrace

:happy-birthday8: to @Change and E. I was going to wait until next week to post it but was afraid I'd forget so sending early happy wishes to you.


Congrats @Mulefeather! That is awesome! Will the certification help in your job search?

@PoptartShop, stay away from the rescue lady until her flu is gone, we don't want you getting sick. Have you heard anything back from your interview? I hope you'll treat us to pics when you go see Camden.

@Tazzie, if you worked in Louisville it might be doable but not so much Cinci. Are you having any trouble getting across the river and to work? They said in the news last night that flooding was bad in that area. When I was watching your video what popped out at me was that you could rub the flag on her mouth and she didn't try to eat it. Every one of mine would have. LOL


Rain started up again last night just as the mud was beginning to firm up in most places. YUCK! We deal with White River flooding so I'll have to go the long way around to get to mom's Friday which means I'll have to leave even earlier than the already planned 7:30 am departure time. Another YUCK! LOL


----------



## gingerscout

Trying to set up another lesson for tomorrow night, still need to work on my leg position some, and more work learning to post while turning.. Still awkward..LOL Don't know if I will be on same horse or another just yet, more horses is more experience:smile:


----------



## Tazzie

@Mulefeather, yay!! Congrats!!
@JCnGrace, if I could live and work in Louisville I'd do it in a heartbeat! Unfortunately, Nick makes too much at his job that he could never find anything comparable elsewhere. I do dream of living down by Louisville with all my friends though... and there are A LOT of roads shut down over here, but none that really hinder me. Well, except the added traffic on the main roads. I cross over the Big Mac bridge onto 71 (from 471), so I'm not down by the flooding areas. Pretty thankful for that! And haha, she's PICKY. I'd love for her to be curious to try things like my friend's mare (who literally eats anything), but Izzie is like her mommy and won't eat something that doesn't look good :lol: so no sampling with her mouth. That and I think she was cranky with me that our ride was short. You can see her puffing a little in that video though, and that was all of MAYBE 15 minutes of work with a lot of it being walk. This mud is TOUGH to work in!

Ugh! Good luck with your driving! Though at 7:30 I'll already have an experiment halfway done :lol:


Get to leave for this meeting soon, ugh. But then I get to go home! YAY!


----------



## Phantomrose

It was Spring Fever at the barn today. It was almost 70 degrees out, and so nice to be there! Attempted to ride Jet, and I think he was feeling the Spring Frenzy as well. He was being jumpy today, so got off him, lunged him for a bit, and got back on. He was still semi jumpy, so I played it safe and did circle work with him on one end of the arena. I wanted to end the ride as much of a good note as possible. After I put him back out, he immediately went to have a nice roll. My trainer and my friend both said that the horses and ponies tend to act this way around this time of the year, and trainer said at least I worked with what I can today and got something out of the ride. There are always other riding days to work on no stirrups at the walk and trot.  

The barn is suppose to be going to Horse Expo as well on the 2nd and 3rd and I couldn't take either dates off my job, so a bit bummed about that lol. 

Sorry I didn't get the chance to reply to everyone! I did read and like all that I have read. I hope everyone is having a good time with the warm weather.


----------



## Cherrij

I confess, even being at home I lack motivation to participate actively, but I know you will forgive me when you watch this!


----------



## Cherrij

I have another confession to make - that video got blocked. 





 Here is one that should not get blocked


----------



## JCnGrace

Is that you & Grand @Cherrij? Looks like fun!




I confess that I didn't do much at all today because it rained the entire day. I did rename Cutter to GaThuCutter. LOL And we used to make fun of mom for not getting our names right. It's come back to bite me in the butt.


----------



## Cherrij

Yes @JCnGrace , it's us going for a joy ride. He is such a good driving horse - this was the first time in the forest, I think the third ride in full driving tack, the bow harness. And of course bitless.


----------



## Caledonian

@*Mulefeather* – congratulations! That should give you an edge over the others.

@*Tazzie* – wow, that seems very unfair working conditions. At least you’ve a manager who’s willing to listen. I love her face when she’s watching the flag. 

@*carshon* – It’s scary when they go down especially at that age. I hope Gracie’s okay and it was just the shock.

@*JCnGrace* – I hope the flooding doesn’t get too bad. We were lucky and as ours affected the farmland and only a few roads; usually those close to the tidal rivers.


I managed to get a short bareback ride this evening. I’d do a happy little dance as I’ve really missed it but I’m way too stiff LOL. 

We didn’t go far, just a short distance down a grass covered track that used to be a railway and then turned around before it joined the road. We got back just before darkness fell.


I’d love some warm weather. It’s been settled with sunny skies for the last three days and just a little cooler at around 48F/8C. It’s supposed to get colder due to our weather coming in from Scandinavia and Siberia rather than the Atlantic. We’ll get heavy frosts, mists and possibly snow by the end of next week. Hopefully, we’ll ride at the weekend again in case things get difficult.


----------



## JCnGrace

@Caledonian, thankfully it didn't get so bad here and I'll be able to get over the river instead of having to go around it. YAY I feel like the blind hog that found an acorn. LOL 


Even a short ride is good, I had the same plans but...


I confess that I got abandoned today. Needed to give hay to Gamble's herd AGAIN (the pigs have already gone through most of their 2 round bales) so was going to ride TJ over to the other barn because I could put it out on the ground there (not so muddy as their corral attached to the barn where they come in) and he was going to save me from having to wade through the mud. They must have known what I was thinking and connived against me because Gamble pooped while he was in his stall eating (unusual when he's only in there for 10 minutes) so in the few minutes it took me to clean that up they had flown the coop and were out in the pasture. Any other time they'd have been hanging around and getting in my way. LOL 

@Tazzie, I know people who have to get up and go to work every day doesn't think 7:30 is very early but I'm a second shift kinda person and no matter what time I have to get up it's impossible for me to get to sleep early. So I'll be running on an hour or two of sleep all day tomorrow. That would tend to make a person think that tomorrow night I'd be able to go to bed before 3 or 4 am but nope, won't happen.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@carshon glad Gracie is doing ok. I would have had a heart attack if it were my mare.
@Mulefeather so cool that you get to go to horse expo! Have loads of fun!! And CONGRATULATIONS on the professional certification exam. I hope it helps you with the job search!
@twixy79 See? Nothing too worrisome, but yeah, your girl probably needs a little diet  Hope the second lesson went ok!
@Change your hay guy sounds really nice!! And when will your workload decrease? That's a lot! I don't blame you on being all burned up!
@Tazzie Aww, the big guy will become a great and kind horse! I love him lots!!  Plus I am with JCnGrace, if Tuya saw the flag on her face she would probably try to nibble it, you know, just to check if it's good tasting  And hoping meeting goes well and is brief!
@Cherrij Aww, nice trail drive, Grand is a great horse, bet you both enjoyed it 
@Phantomrose Ah, the Spring quircks are here, lol! Your trainer was right, you did what you could under the circumstances and ended on a good note, which is great!!!
@gingerscout I wish you a good lesson. With time all will come to the right place 
@JCnGrace What does GaThu mean? Lol! Funny how my two cats have like 10 names each (and recognize I am talking to them), but I only call Tuya... Tuya. Or Tuya girl (you would never know, by my username, lol)

My workload has been insane this week! Been working next to boss without even proper lunch time. Yeah, first you reduce working hours, but then want me to do the same work on same period of time. Did I mention I too need another job, like yesterday?? Gah!!
Desperate for weekend!!

I am sorry the rush, no decent confessions here, same old same old....
Enjoy!!


----------



## Tazzie

@Caledonian, oh we've said that. Hoping they change something soon. This company has a VERY high turnover rate because of how they treat their employees. I've been here nearly two and a half years. If I didn't love my lab and the people I work with on a daily basis, I'd have been LONG gone. We are lucky to have people that listen to our concerns. My former manager is now the general manager and works closer to the CEO, so he's definitely filling them in. And saying how the happiness of the employees here would increase by just giving us those three days that are unpaid holidays. And :lol: Izzie is a very expressive pony haha! I'm glad you snuck in a ride though! Yay! Hopefully you get some more this weekend 
@JCnGrace, I get it! I've been an early bid for as long as I can remember. If I could go to bed at 8 I'd be ecstatic :lol: but I know some are just night owls! Hopefully you get some decent sleep though! Hopefully your visit with your mom goes well at least! And naughty ponies! They just had to prevent you from riding!
@TuyaGirl, I think so too  I'm smitten haha! I told her if she ever had to sell him, she better accept payments because he's a super good boy. I adore him! And haha! I've never seen Izzie put anything in her mouth really. Even as a yearling she just never did. She oozes personality, but she's always been a bit of an old soul. No time for playing with things :lol: I was sad when we realized she doesn't play with things, but such is life :lol: UGH! Sorry to hear about work. Are you looking for something else?


So happy this week is about over. I'm exhausted from it. And Nick and the kids dropped me off at work this morning. They will be back to pick me up and we will head up to Michigan to visit my family, woo. Excited to see them :lol:


----------



## Change

Nothing to confess here - except that y'all had a lot going on! 
@JCnGrace - I fully understand the Ga(mble)Thu(nder)Cutter thing. I can never seem to find the right name for whoever/whatever I'm fussing at. My kids learned that if I called for SAM GEORGE RALPH someone was in trouble. Kids names are Clif, John and Kyle. LOL.

Today is the only dry day we'll have until I'm stuck in the office again (my three day weekend), so I'm going to try to ride despite the muddy conditions I know all the trails will be in. It rained yesterday and it's supposed to rain tomorrow and Sunday - but today? Muggy mid 70s to low 80s. But first, I have to go get more hay!


----------



## carshon

@Change 70's! Wow! Rained here a bit last night and supposed to rain tomorrow. We have some pretty severe flooding near hear but I am not close to creeks or rivers so our place is just a mud pit with no flooding. 

We have entered Mud Season here and the constant rotation of freeze and unfreeze has created an exciting maze of divets to be dodged while feeding. Or as I call them Ankle Breakers since I am always afraid to hit one wrong and go down. We have also officially entered "shedding season" 

I confess I am planning on going to the arena in a couple of weeks to get on Tillie. I need to schedule my time and make sure I can get my trailer out - looking forward to getting on my horse - and anxious to see how she acts.


----------



## Change

@carshon - we have the mud, but not the freeze. Everything here is slip'n'slide! Clay over sandstone. Yuck. Riding in the cotton fields shouldn't be too bad - the tracks are hard-packed and fairly level, so there shouldn't be too much to slip on, but if I get off the "beaten path" we'll either be ankle deep in muck or sliding on rock covered with slippery clay.

And I'm not going to complain about the weather - except for the tendency to rain on my off days and be lovely while I work - when it's warm. I hate the cold!


----------



## PoptartShop

Guys...sorry, work has been very busy lately...but I wanted to pop in & tell you...today I found out...I GOT THE JOB AT THE LAW FIRM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! As a Legal Asst! Then eventually moving up to Paralegal!
I am so so excited to get into my FIELD!

I AM SO HAPPY RIGHT NOW I COULD CRY. 

Okay, back to work....2 more weeks of this (putting in my 2wks Monday!) :rofl:


----------



## Tazzie

PoptartShop said:


> Guys...sorry, work has been very busy lately...but I wanted to pop in & tell you...today I found out...I GOT THE JOB AT THE LAW FIRM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! As a Legal Asst! Then eventually moving up to Paralegal!
> I am so so excited to get into my FIELD!
> 
> I AM SO HAPPY RIGHT NOW I COULD CRY.
> 
> Okay, back to work....2 more weeks of this (putting in my 2wks Monday!) :rofl:


OMG YES YES YES!!!!! I AM SO EXCITED FOR YOU!!!!!!!

:loveshower::loveshower::dance-smiley05::dance-smiley05::cheers::cheers::hug::hug:


----------



## Mulefeather

@PoptartShop - CONGRATULATIONS!!!! So happy for you! It's going to be awesome for you to finally get some traction in your career field  


For me, interview today went really well. Except...I kinda don't want the job. Honestly, my eyes were glazing over just from listening to the manager talk about the position. It just sounds horrifically dull. 

Also, if I take it and the job doesn't work out, I've lost out on 3+ months of pay. That doesn't go away if I get another job outside my company, so if I could find something relatively soon, I could potentially be making a double salary for a bit.


----------



## carshon

@PoptartShop Woo Hoo! What great news for a Friday. Congratulatios!!!!!


----------



## cbar

I don't have much to say except CONGRATS to @PoptartShop. That is the best news....and a great way to start your weekend


----------



## twixy79

@PoptartShop - congrats on the new job! I have a few friends who are paralegals and all of them love it!

I confess I played hookie on Wednesday since it was 75 and sunny, in Maine, in February. I spent about 4 hours down at the barn. I tried to clear as much of the frozen poo piles as I could, a lot of it was still stuck to the ground, or burried under icebergs that hadn't defrosted enough yet. I am sad to report mud season has officially started. Duke now has his very own horsey mud bath! At one point, one of them or maybe both, sloshed through the muddy ditch enough to create a full on mud pit. I am sure it is very healing if you can get over the fact that you are laying in horse crap and god only knows what else. Duke didn't seem to mind, and has been laying in his own mud pit/filth since Wednesday. I did threaten him yesterday and told him I am not going to clean him anymore. He can just stay dirty and be that stinky horse nobody wants to be around. I highly doubt that it had any impact on him. 

Loretta is doing just fine, although I think she is getting antsy for this winter to be over. It was her first New England winter, her first time seeing snow, her first time having to walk on ice, and now she is privileged enough to get to enjoy mud season  Poor girl. Duke loves mud and filth. She seems to be a bit more proper. She has been sleeping in her stall or on the hay because I keep picking shavings out of her horsey armpits, and her hair. At least I know she is getting some rest. Her lump is still there, but well, as we all know, it takes way more energy to burn fat than it does to put it on  I can totally sympathize with her on that 

My 2nd riding lesson went well. I did stay a few minutes to watch the group lesson after my lesson. Those little girls have no freakin' fear! Walk, trot, canter, jump... they will do it all! Meanwhile, me and Yukon are taking it nice and slow. Walk around the ring, small circles, a figure 8, and we walked over the jumps. 

Farrier is coming tomorrow afternoon. Hopefully, we will have another good visit with her. Loretta's thrush seems to be under control, and I am only using No-Thrush powder once a week to prevent anything from happening in the wet/muddy conditions. And Duke has been letting me pick his hooves regularly, so we haven't had any issues with him. I do use the no-thrush on him whenever I smell something funny that I can't tell is really ripe poo or thrush. Since he can't lift his hind hooves very far, and I try not to stand directly behind him, not that I think he'd kick me, but sometimes I just can't see what he has going on.... Better safe than sorry I suppose. 

anyway, no real confessions. i did have a funny story though. i played hookie Wednesday. had a great day out at the barn until my boot got stuck in mud, and my other foot slipped on ice and i landed in the pile of poo I was trying to clean up. I spent the next hour with poo all over my boots and legs  After I went home, changed and showered, I headed to my lesson. After my lesson, walking back to my car, my boot got stuck in mud AGAIN. This time my foot actually came out of the boot, and I stepped in yucky mud. I picked up my boot, walked back to my car with 1 boot, and 1 sock. Yep, I was laughing to hard to care. I played hookie (I mean I do have like a gazillion vacation hours to use) but still... the universe was telling me I should have been working like an adult.. not playing.


----------



## Caledonian

@*PoptartShop* – Congratulations!!! It must be such a relief and it sounds like a great opportunity. I bet you’re counting the seconds until you leave.:smile::smile:

@*Mulefeather* – I’ve been on a few interviews like that. I was told to use them as practice as I hadn’t done one in years and the job-hunting world seems to have changed beyond recognition. 

@*JCnGrace* – That’s hilarious; you could almost imagine them coming up with the plan to distract you so you couldn’t ride. 

@*TuyaGirl* – That’s a lot to expect you to work through lunch especially since they’ve cut the hours. I know I’m bad for eating at my desk but I take the hours back at a later time and make my boss aware of it. 


Nothing much to confess tonight. It’s been a quiet day with very little happening. I did manage to wash the house widows and the car when I got home though. I could write my name in the dirt on the car LOL. 

Happy Friday all.


----------



## carshon

You are officially a horse owner when you are walking at the barn and your boot gets sucked off and you step in poo! Welcome to the club! @twixy79


----------



## Phantomrose

PoptartShop said:


> Guys...sorry, work has been very busy lately...but I wanted to pop in & tell you...today I found out...I GOT THE JOB AT THE LAW FIRM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! As a Legal Asst! Then eventually moving up to Paralegal!
> I am so so excited to get into my FIELD!
> 
> I AM SO HAPPY RIGHT NOW I COULD CRY.
> 
> Okay, back to work....2 more weeks of this (putting in my 2wks Monday!) :rofl:


Congratulations @PoptartShop! I am so happy for you! 
@twixy79 - Hey, it was a very nice day on Wednesday! Now it's back to coldness again. It's probably a good thing that you played a bit hookie on Wednesday. xD 
@JCnGrace - Aww! It's as if they almost thought to conspire against you!
@TuyaGirl - I feel you on hours getting reduced... I actually need to talk to one of my managers about bumping my hours back up! Even though I work five days a week, they've been putting me on for 4-5hr shifts, when they know I am capable of working a bit more xD

Nothing to confess today. Off work tomorrow because I am watching my nephews while my mother goes to a baby shower, then barn day on Sunday with Jet.


----------



## JCnGrace

@TuyaGirl, @Change had the right answer for GaThuCutter. First syllables of two other names came out of my mouth before I got the right name. LOL How amazing is it that Change remembered their full names?


CONGRATULATIONS @PoptartShop!!!! I'm so excited for you.

@twixy79, ditto what @carshon said. 
P.S. A shovel will do the trick on getting frozen poop unattached from the ground.


I have good news too. Mom does not have cancer! Not sure what is yet the tech just wanted to call her with that bit of good news so she could quit worrying and said she'd have to talk to her doctor after they've done a full evaluation of the scan. She just had the scan yesterday so I though that was very nice of the tech to call and ease mom's mind.


This morning I was the blind hog who didn't find the acorn. Got to mom's and rang doorbell, no answer. Thought maybe the doorbell wasn't working so knocked on the door, no answer. Thankfully hubby had sent his cell phone with me so tried calling mom, no answer. By this time thinking I'm going to have to bust out a window to get in and see what was wrong but thought I'd call sis to see if we'd gotten our wires crossed. Sis said mom knew I was coming because she had told her about it. Maybe she's in the tub...I told her I was a little early but not that early and I had to get her to her hair appointment by 10:00. Sis asks if I have the right condo. I said I think I do look up her address for me. Sis says "1041"...silence..."I'm at 1021". LOL Good thing sis answered her phone or I'd probably be sitting in jail for breaking and entering. Mom didn't answer her phone because she didn't get to it fast enough before voice mail kicked in. My stupidity never ceases to amaze and amuse me.


On a scary note, I had 5 little (well not so little anymore) great nieces who got locked down at school today because of a threat. Maybe my niece too because she subs at that school. Last time I talked to sis she still hadn't heard anything so I'll have to call her again tomorrow. Newsies announced on national tv that it was ranked as the safest school in the US so of course someone was going to call in a hopefully fake threat.


----------



## Caledonian

@*JCnGrace* - That’s really good news about your mum and really nice of the tech to call. 

I’d probably have broken in as well as panic would overtake common-sense if I wasn’t getting an answer. My parents have phones and although they have them set to loud they leave them in places where they can’t hear them. It usually ends up with me dropping everything and storming over to yell at them to ‘answer their phones’ and ‘what’s the point of having them’ etc. 

I hope everything’s okay at the school. That must be a terrifying situation to be in. A lady who works with me had the horrible experience of lining up at a school to find out if her kids had survived. She often tells the story and although they’re happy and healthy adults now, you can see the experience still affects her. 

@*PhantomHorse* – have a good day off with your nephews and barn day with jet.


It's a sunny today so I'm heading out ride.


----------



## Phantomrose

@JCnGrace - Omg that is awesome news about your mother! Not so good about your nieces though, especially given the current state of everything. Lock downs are always a scary thing to deal with, I hope that you hear back from your sis and that your nieces are all safe and sound. 
@Caledonian - Have a great ride! It's quite cloudy and cold over here. The nice weather ended after Wednesday for us unfortunately. 

Currently stuck inside the house watching my nephews. They were a bit rowdy this morning, but they are now quiet. I keep checking up on them every hour because I sometimes don't trust when they are quiet lol! Turns out one is watching Power Rangers and the other is playing Batman.


----------



## Change

Yesterday I picked up a 5' round bale and a couple square bales. Again, my hay guys proved they like me and filled up my bale-bag with 70 or so lbs of broken bale hay for nothing. Gotta love free hay. Got home, and that's when I realized I couldn't move that monstrous round bale into the garage on my own! Luckily, about then, my neighbor returned home so I enlisted his and his son's muscle to roll that thing off. I'm not sure what that thing weighs, but it, and 6 square bales only cost me $90. Right now, I'm just peeling off sections, but if I decide to continue with the rounds, I may have to invest in a ring.

After unloading, it was time for manure management. The cart was loaded twice and unloaded once. I decided the unloading could wait because suddenly I decided I wanted to ride!

Here's what I faced:








Here's what came off:








This got saddled:








And the obligatory between-the-ears shot:
http://www.horseforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=953221&stc=1&d=1519501454

After the ride, I decided, since grass is growing, it was time to split the field, so I put up some temporary porta stall fencing until I can run wire. It was 6 when I finished, so I fed and collapsed!


----------



## Change

Hmm. Don't know why the between-the-ears shot got moved, but oh well, it's there!

Also - 

Fantastic News, @PoptartShop! I am so happy for you. 
@JCnGrace - I am so thrilled and relieved to hear "no cancer." That's the best news ever. And I had to laugh at the mental picture of you standing on the doorstep looking at the wrong house number! Too funny. And of course I remember Gamble and Thunder. They are famous (or infamous)! ;-)


----------



## Change

Dang - my other post disappeared!!
@PoptartShop - what FANTASTIC NEWS! I am so happy for you. :cheers:
@JCnGrace - thank you for the early birthday wishes for both me and E. It's the big one for both of us. 60 for me, and 18 for her. Scary. But - I'm so thrilled to read "no cancer." That's the best news ever. I'll admit I actually laughed out loud at the mental picture of you staring at the wrong house number! Too funny. ;-) And of course I remember Gamble and Thunder's names. They're famous (infamous?)!


----------



## JCnGrace

@Change, I'm jealous that you have dry ground. We got another full day of rain, rain and more rain. In other words, lots of rain. LOL 

@Caledonian and @Phantomrose, the girls are ok and nothing happened, other than the lock down. They are looking for the person that made the threat. I do not know how bad it scared the girls though, I hope it doesn't make them afraid to go to school.


----------



## Change

I think I broke the thread. I can't seem to get past page 1007, even though it says others have posted after my last. <sigh>


----------



## Change

Hah! It worked. I posted again and suddenly all is well.
@JCnGrace - there was a threat at E's school on Wednesday. The threat came in on Tuesday night and E was in tears begging to be allowed to stay away. I let her. News later that night said someone was under investigation. I haven't heard any more about it, and E went to school Thursday and Friday.


----------



## TuyaGirl

Just popped in to read what's up and I will come back when I have the time, but just wanted to say:
@PoptartShop CONGRATULATIONS!!!  I am so happy for you! You totally deserved it girl 
@JCnGrace Also happy to hear that your mother is cancer free. Such a relief! Glad the girls are ok and was nothing but a scary episode.

See ya soon


----------



## JCnGrace

@Change, the forum goblins must have been at work last night. I got notice that you had tagged me in this thread but for the life of me couldn't see the post, only the one with pictures. Made my post and it showed up but then when I came back and was searching for your post mine disappeared only to reappear later but still couldn't see your post but I can see it this morning.


----------



## Caledonian

@*Change* @*JCnGrace* – It’s good to hear that the schools were okay. No matter where you are in the world there’s always a, I hesitate to use the word ‘person’, out there who thinks it’s funny to cause stress and hurt and make people scared to go about their day. 

I’ve been having problems with the thread as well. I could see that* JCnGrace* had mentioned me but I couldn’t see the post, or anything after page 1007. 

Anyway, *Change* your day sounds like hard work but a lot of fun IMO. I love days like those. 

I used to have a good hay guy but he’s sold the farm. Everyone’s having to search for new suppliers as the farm’s going to be converted into houses rather than being worked. To date, I’m not impressed with what’s been provided by the new guys. I’m regularly finding mold amongst the leaves of the bales and the horses have refused to even look at a few. 


We managed to ride for a few hours yesterday. The horses had a spring in their steps so they must’ve been as happy as their riders to get out and about in the sun. We spent most of the time on tracks, although we had to do a couple of miles there and back on a one lane road with passing places and grass verges. I’d forgotten how much I hate riding on them as, despite having signs warning of riders, drivers always seem surprised to see us in their path. 

It’s been a quiet day today as my dad had one of his fainting spells this morning. It wasn’t a bad one (thank goodness) and he managed to get himself down rather than collapse. He seems to have recovered pretty quickly. I’ve been hanging around the house with my mum for support and it’s allowed me to do a few things for her as well.

Our weather is nice at the moment but it’s supposed to deteriorate by the middle of the week; as yet the forecast seems to be unsure about what part of the country’s going to get hit with the heavy snow. I hope we all escape!


----------



## Phantomrose

@Caledonian - It seems like some drivers can be jerks when people are riding on the roads. They shouldn’t be surprised that you were riding along. Thank goodness your father didn’t have a bad fainting spell, and recovered quickly. I can’t imagine how scary that can be sometimes. We’re suppose to be getting some snowfall sometime around Friday... I am not looking forward to that.

It was an ok day at the barn. Took Jet out, and rode him for a bit to practice no stirrup work. He was being a bit stubborn at first, but had a pretty good ride. I did no stirrup work at walk since I was a bit nervous going at trot with two other riders in the arena lol. I asked my trainer if we can focus on no stirrup work for the lesson on Wed and she said yeah so I am happy about that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tazzie

@twixy79, that sounds like something that would happen to me if I played hookie :lol:

@Caledonian, yay for being productive! I hate washing windows or my car haha! Glad you got out to ride this weekend! YAY! Sorry about your dad. Is that very common for him?

@JCnGrace, so glad your mom doesn't have cancer! What a thoughtful thing for that nurse to do by calling to let you know! And oh my! That sounds like something that would happen to me! I NEVER remember actual addresses :lol: and oh no!! Hopefully it was fake! We just had NKU ranked as the third safest college, so now I'm worried something will happen there :/ I hate what this world is becoming.

@Change, I am so glad you were able to ride! YAY! Sounds like a full day too, goodness!

@Phantomrose, yay about no stirrup work! It's definitely a good exercise! Glad you got to ride too!


We went to Michigan for the weekend  Nick had finished my mom's birthday/Christmas present, so we wanted to get it up to her ASAP. It turned out GREAT! Super happy!

Also snagged myself a Back On Track baby pad (goes under a regular saddle pad) for all of a quarter :lol: love the rewards program at my favorite tack store! Also got a candy bar too :lol: I love their new layout too. They welcomed in another company that sells hunting and fishing equipment. I thought it was a great move for them since I know they've had to shut their doors twice. Whatever keeps them afloat works for me! I MUCH prefer them over Dover!

Tonight we are going to drive around and see the damage caused by the Ohio River flooding. It's eight feet above the flood plane, and it's bad. It's the worst flood I've seen here, and the worst since the really bad flood in 1997. Just devastating.

For those interested, here is the box Nick made for my mom. He had no plans to go off of, this is entirely his design. It's for all of her essential oil stuff


----------



## PoptartShop

THANKYOU EVERYONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Just put in my 2wks...so ready to get outta here, but I can't burn any bridges. :icon_rolleyes: Woooo!
LOL. Yeah, I'm so excited to get into my field. This is HUGE!

I confess, I am back on my 'low carb' diet...ugh. Gained like 15lbs over winter...need to lose 10 more...so...salads & no bread here we go. LOL. I can do it! :lol:

I ALSO confess I need to catch-up on this thread...will do it on my lunch!!! <3


----------



## Mulefeather

@twixy79 - UGH, yeah been there and done the "one foot hovering precariously over a swamp of Poop Soup" dance! LOL! Poor Loretta, at least she's making grooming a little easier for you by not playing Pigpen like Duke. My old gelding was like that, then the one night I don't have time to clean all the mud off he's like "Ummm...mom...you forgot something? Helloooo?" LOL, dirty boys. 
@PoptartShop - I think putting in that resignation is sometimes the most freeing feeling ever! I hope the new job goes great!
@Tazzie - SO cool about the BOT pad! That's such an amazing deal! The box Nick made is GOOOOOORGEEEEOUUUSSSSS! I desperately want something like that but for craft supplies. I would really, really like an Apothecary drawer system but don't wanna spend $2000 getting one made  Maybe time to haunt the local auctions while I'm laid off ;P 
@Caledonian - I'm definitely using it for that! But any job interview where my eyes glaze over when the manager starts describing the work is not a job that will do me any good, in my mind. ADHD, even medicated ADHD is not a kind mistress where you have to have extremely high attention to detail for hours...and hours...and HOURRRRRS....you get my drift  

This is going to be a bittersweet week - Thursday is my last day but at least I have something to look forward to with the Horse expo on Friday  I'm just hoping it's not going to be super crowded, I'm planning on going early in the morning to try to beat the biggest crowds.


----------



## Tazzie

@Mulefeather, I know! It made my day! I mean, I've spent A LOT of money at that tack store, but it's my favorite! I only go there when I am aiming for something. Unlike Dover, Millbrook can get basically anything in. AND they try to stay up to date with the trends! LOVE them! And I told them as such :lol: I can't wait to use it on Izzie! We have a BOT saddle pad already, but now I can have the benefit of the BOT with my LeMieux pad! And haha, yeah... I had to set a stupidly high price like that... Nick HATES making this kind of stuff, and the "price" is specifically designed to make people not ask him to do it. My mom's friend hadn't even seen the design before she was asking my mom if he'd make one for her. Mom knows how he feels about the wood working, so shut her down fast. He only does it because I ask nicely :lol: he has my tack trunk to finish up next, and will be building us a new coffee table with end tables. But then he's taking a good long break from wood working. He doesn't have the patience his dad has :lol: I'm sure you'll find something at auctions and such! Sorry about your job :sad: but yay for the horse expo! That's something to be excited about!


And what a day. My robot decided to break down, so I did my work by hand. Tomorrow I have to wait until one of the other robots frees up, and then I can finish my work. Least the man was already going to be coming tomorrow so it's not HORRIBLE timing. Just inconvenient timing.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@JCnGrace your story about the wrong door number just reminded me of an embarassing moment with my father, although nothing related - once I went shopping with mum and dad had an ankle hurting and stayed home. When we came back door lock was not working properly so we rang the bell. And rang for a big while. Nothing. We called home several times. Nothing as well. We KNEW he should be home, so I called the police and fire department. They broke inside and I remember telling the firefighter to go first because I didn't want to see. Yeah, father was sleeping, he is deff and the medication helped knocking him down. I was so embarassed 
@Caledonian yay for a little time on a horse! 
@Change that is a lot of mud!!
@twixy79 I do a lot of mud skating, but never got stuck at the barn. Tuya on the other hand, once got suddenly stuck up to her knees and had a panic attack! I don't blame your horse for being sick of Winter, in here storm Emma (I think) will hit us, so lots of mud expected :-(
@Tazzie what a cool gift! Practical and good looking 
@Phantomrose yes I am searching for another job, but it's very complicated around here, so I await and dispair :-(
The Spring around the corner.... And horses feeling good  I know the 'struggle', I didn't ride last weekend because I was alone and my mare is not ridden since Autumn, add Spring and no, lol! 
You did good by staying in your comfort zone.
@Mulefeather bittersweet feeling I suppose. Yes, focus on one thing at a time, next is horse expo, after who knows  

As mentioned, despite the weather was lovely on Saturday I was a coward and just let Tuya be a horse... I needed someone there just in case, you know? It's been a while since I last rode her, add Spring and probably a feeling good mare, equals chicken owner, lol! It's ok, just to be around her heals my soul. BO's nephew (a small kid) was around (they spent afternoon driving horses), asked to bring Tuya in, I said yes, and followed them behind just in case. Such heartwarming sight, Tuya could not be any more careful and respectfull. Passing by the big tarp I could see her will to shy a bit away, and the struggle not to  The kid likes her a lot (he has a gelding same colour and he rides her sometimes) and spend a lot of time loving on her. 
Next day was warm but too windy, so she stayed in to prevent her runny eye allergy.
And now we await a storm the next days. Bah... I don't miss the mud


----------



## Caledonian

@*Phantomrose* – Voluntarily doing no stirrup work!!! :lol::lol:
I remember going to a riding school who, despite having an outdoor and indoor school, chose to take us out to a school on the side of a really steep hill and then removed our stirrups. Balancing in the trot and canter is hard enough without adding an extreme gradient. My legs were aching by the end of the lesson. 

@*Tazzie* – Looking back, he seems to have been prone to faints, it just didn’t happen often enough to see a pattern. His age is making it worse and, although a faint is hard on anyone, it’s tougher when you’re 96. He was tired and pale afterwards but it wasn’t sudden enough for him to hit anything or the floor and he’s up and around today.

The box is AMAZING. He may hate making that sort of stuff but he’s very talented. It’s just as well he’s so far away or he’d have another interested client! I could use boxes for my riding stuff, art supplies, archery equipment…

That’s a really good deal for the saddle pad. My local has a rewards system and I’m doing my best to add to my total. I’m like a kid in a sweet shop when I go in.:lol:

Robot?

@*Mulefeather* – Yes, I can see how ADHD wouldn’t help. I hope you have a good time at the horse expo, it sounds like fun. 

@*TuyaGirl* – I wouldn’t say chicken, more like a safe rider. I’ve done the same. Tuya sounds like a sweetheart with the boy, it’s amazing how they just know. 

It’s been a boring day full of paperwork. I had to get a break at lunchtime for some fresh air as I was yawning at my desk. I walked down the hill to our closest shop and then trudged back up before meeting with some of the workers from the other buildings. 

It’s getting a lot colder here and we’re waiting for a storm to hit on Wednesday.


----------



## Phantomrose

@Tazzie - Aww that's lovely on what Nick made for your mother! She must've loved it!
@Mulefeather - I hope you have fun at the Horse Expo on Friday!
@TuyaGirl - I hear you about Spring, and the constant weather changes. I hope you get a chance to ride her when things are more stable. At least you were around her. I am not looking forward to the upcoming snow that we're suppose to be getting this week. 
@Caledonian - Sounds like a pretty quiet day for you.  

Nothing really going on. I'm dreading the weather change come Thursday and Friday. We are suppose to be getting rain Thursday, followed by Snow Friday. Then more Snow is suppose to be on the way Tuesday and Wednesday next week. That's going to suck. I hope the weather changes as the week goes on, and that we end up getting no snow.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

@PoptartShop congratulations on getting your ideal job. That really is an achievement to be proud of. I hope its everything you hope for. 

Congratulations :cheers: :winetime: :clap: :thumbsup: :loveshower:

@Change lots of elbow grease there, huge difference!

@JCnGrace scary about school lockdowns. I just can't imagine having to deal with that as a parent. It seldom happens here, though a school locked down about 30km from us last week because some idiot was firing a gun!!

So glad your mother not facing the big C. I hope they identify the problem soon.

@Tazzie thats an awesome job Nick made of the box, beautiful!


----------



## JCnGrace

@Tazzie, how was MI? Nick did a wonderful job on that chest. Must be nice to have a favorite tack store that is still in business. I had one like that when I lived in Indy (one that would order whatever I needed) but once the dad died the son closed the business down. Then I had one down here I really liked and they closed up too. They made their own nylon web halters that were extremely heavy duty and well made that cost $12.00. Maybe why they couldn't stay in business. Those halters are almost 20 years old and still in good shape. They even still look new if I wash them. 

@PoptartShop, just keep telling yourself "Only 2 more weeks to go!" Good luck on your diet. 

@Mulefeather, have fun and use that day as a break from worrying about job hunting!

@TuyaGirl, not a one of mine has ever complained they don't get ridden enough. 

@ShirtHotTeez, how are you doing? Have you decided where you are going to settle yet? 


Farrier up to his old antics again but at least he only put me off until Saturday. I asked him last time he blew me off if he was wanting to quit farrier work, hoping he'd understand I was getting frustrated with him, and he assured me he didn't. He got better for a few trips after that so maybe I need to say something again. I wouldn't mind so much if he'd call in advance to reschedule instead of waiting for me to call and ask him where he's at. Been a long time since I've had to deal with farrier frustrations because his dad was so dependable and I'm getting a big time reminder of how much I didn't like undependable ones.


Thank you all for the cheers about mom not having cancer. She's really happy about it too and was telling everyone she knew when we were out and about last Friday. 




@Caledonian, hope dad is ok. My mom has always been prone to fainting too. I think hers is from a sudden drop in blood pressure. 

@Phantomrose, guess what we are supposed to get? LOL It was sunny today though and a very nice change.


----------



## Tazzie

@TuyaGirl, I thought so! Nick did a great job on it  I'm glad you at least got to spend time with Tuya <3 and how sweet with the little boy! Ugh, good luck with the storms :/

@Caledonian, that's scary! Particularly for that age! I'm glad he's ok at least. He is very talented, though he's too humble to admit it. I don't mind screaming it from the rooftops though lol I'm pretty pumped about it! I can't wait to use it! Eek! And yeah, that store is awesome! Yup, a lot of my work is done on one of these. I work in a rather high tech lab lol Beckman Coulter Biomek FXp | For Sale | LabX Ad 4101101

@Phantomrose, she was smitten lol she tried thanking me, and I was like "no way, he earned ALL the credit!" Ugh about the weather. We have more rain moving in tonight... just what this flooded place needs...

@ShirtHotTeez, he did a great job! I just wish he had the patience to do more of it. His gifts are incredible.

@JCnGrace, too short! I feel like we are never there long enough. Some days I dream of moving back there, but then I look at what I'd have to give up here (my friends, my job, etc) and I just couldn't do it. Thankfully my family doesn't mind traveling! It is kind of nice. They closed down at least twice while I was still up there, and I was thrilled when they reopened. They just don't make too many stores like that. I pass Dover twice a day, and only stop in if I NEED something. Otherwise, I wait. I bought Izzie's new bridle from the MI tack store, and my favorite saddle pads too. It's also where most of my show clothes came from lol obsessed is real in this case lol sorry all of yours have closed :sad: before Dover moved in there wasn't anything around here. Not unless I wanted to drive to Lexington. Ugh, sorry about the farrier. That's just crappy!


Well, Nick and I drove around last night to survey some of the flooding near us. We are thankfully one of the tallest points in the county, so we won't be under water at all (if we are, it's a national disaster). It's just astounding to see the flooding.

This is the dam near us. Notice how the dam is wide open and water is even on both sides. That is not how it normally is...



















(This is the locks you see on the other side of the river)









The spot where the ferry is. Those poles are typically on land




























Some of the flooding downtown in this city, and a road that is flooded near the river




























I don't know how tall this building was, but it's currently submerged










Under this bridge is supposed to be a boat ramp... (click to have them upright)



















And this is the drive leading to where the boat ramp is; boat ramp is up on the left (click to have them upright)


----------



## PoptartShop

@Tazzie wow, that is insane. :sad: So much water. I'm glad you didn't get affected by it!! Thank goodness! Sheesh, so scary to see the buildings like that!
& the essential oils box is beautiful. I love it!
@ShirtHotTeez thank you so much! :smile: Me too!

@Change thank you.  The forum is wacky sometimes. Never know what is gonna happen!!
@cbar thank you!
@carshon thank you!
@twixy79 thank you. I'm really excited. New beginnings!  Playing hookie sounds like fun. I would do the same thing! Landing in the poo wasn't fun though I'm sure. :rofl: It happens though...to the best of us!
@JCnGrace true!  8 more days of this place. LOL. I am so pumped! Omg so relieved your Mom doesn't have cancer. That is a relief. The farrier needs to get it together though. Ugh!

@Caledonian yawning at my desk is the story of my life. I hope the storm isn't too bad on Wed. Ugh! When will this weather break!

@TuyaGirl the mud sucks. It's a mess...I'm over it. Tuya is such a good girl though. <3 So good. I hope you get to riding soon, once this darn weather stops being a pain in the butt!! I haven't ridden in WEEKS!  

@Mulefeather thank you!  The Horse Expo will be a fun time, I'm super jealous.

@Phantomrose UGH snow sucks. Supposed to rain here Thurs & Fri also...it rained like 5 days straight last week. I'm sick of it. I'd rather have rain than snow though. Crossing my fingers you don't get any snow! :sad: Or if you do, not much at all. It's a bummer! I'm glad you got to do some no-stirrup work though. It is definitely beneficial even though it can make you sore!


I confess, I haven't ridden in forever...  Hoping to ride Saturday since I'm off at my 2nd job & there is NO chance of rain...finally. :lol: I miss Camden. Had a dream last night I was riding him, ugh! Need to see him! Get his butt back to work!


----------



## Change

@Tazzie - The box Nick make is fabulous. Yes, he's a very talented man, but I can understand not enjoying that sort of work if it becomes a regular thing. It takes a very detail minded kind of person to do that on a regular basis. A friend of mine is a master carpenter (he built my floor to ceiling bookcase) and his work is brilliant, but as much as I loved helping, I could never maintain that sort of demand for perfection! And OMG! I thought we'd had a lot of rain!! Flooding is the one natural disaster I've never had to face, and I really hope to keep it that way.
@Caledonian - I've fainted a few times over the last 30 years (low blood pressure) and it is never fun. Even when you can feel it happening and get down before the brain turns off, it leave you with a massive headache and a horrid fear. It's terrifying to be there one second, then wake up several minutes later with absolutely no memory of anything in between.

Yesterdays weather was absolutely beautiful, so naturally, I was at work for most of it. I did have to leave early to take E to have her Senior pictures taken. Oboy. Am I going to be spending a lot of money once the proofs come in and we get to choose. Why did I have to have such a pretty and photogenic granddaughter? What? Me, prejudiced? LOL!!

Today is another nice day - in the 60s - and I'm stuck inside working from home until it's time to take E to a doctor's appointment. It's a good thing I worked lots of overtime last week, because even after leaving early yesterday, I'm still in the + on hours. I'll probably have to log on and work some after the appointment today, though, to keep ahead. Wednesday is her 18th birthday, and I'm going to let her play hooky from school to take her to get her driver's license. That will likely be an all day thing, since the DMV is about an hour away. Sure hope the weather holds.


----------



## Tazzie

@PoptartShop, it's nuts. Thankfully where we are the most we have to show for all the rain is a nearly full cistern. Which is helpful :lol: we are incredibly high on a hill, so it'd take some major flooding to get us under water. I love it too! I know my mom can't wait to show it off :lol: *fingers crossed* you get to ride this weekend! I'll want to hear ALL about it!
@Change, it really is. And yeah, it's why I don't ask him to make stuff often. The tack trunk he's made (literally just needs a cart made and finish painting) was because he didn't want me to buy one. Said he could make one better, and he did. The coffee table has been up for replacement for a few years since it gave both of my kids stitches (again, he doesn't want to buy one, so wants to make one). He plans to make the trim for our living room/rest of the house since he doesn't want to buy it. None of this is me telling him to do it :lol: he just hates spending money if he can make it (they also cut their own boards, so typically the only cost is buying the hardware). My mom asked if it'd be a possibility he'd make her this, and he agreed. I just asked him nicely :lol: but yeah, it requires a lot of attention to detail. And what he hates is if he makes a cut wrong, the board is ruined if it was too short. He can't stand that. He prefers metal work :lol: And yeah, this is the worst I've ever experienced. It's horrible. Haha! I'd look at you funny if you weren't prejudiced  I'm sure she's stunning though! Sucks about the work, but yay playing hooky :lol: good luck with the driver's license stuff!


----------



## Captain Evil

Already it is supper time and I have not caught up with horse forum... 

We are back from Greece and already back to work diving. Then, DH has a video presentation to give in Boston, and after that we lead a dive trip to Mexico. Then, diving and filming every day in April. Sheesh!

We had ten dives planned in Greece, and we got completely blown out. High winds and huge waves. DH and I cope in different ways. I took over 6000 pictures and here is how DH dealt with it: 









Ouzo. He loved it.

We did get in a snorkel next to an active but sleepy volcano. As we swam to the volcanic island, the water got quite warm and smelled of sulfur. DH took this photo: (that's us)...









...and we found this treasure snorkeling:









Second post to follow, as this is rather picture-heavy...

Well, I can't edit out the photos, so...

Many of the towns are built into the sides of the mountains, with narrow crooked sidewalks and stone stairs everywhere. The only real way to get around is by walking or by mule. There are many mule-trains so the streets look like this:

{See poop picture}

And.of course, the mules:

{See the rest of the pictures}


----------



## Captain Evil

And finally, a pretty picture of Oia, the classic Santorini village. DH was determined that I should get a picture of the Three Blue Domes, and we walked all over Oia until we found a way to take this photo









I brought Nemo home some mule bells. He was not terribly impressed.









This was pretty much his whole reaction:









Hope all was well while I was gone, and hope everyone got in lots of riding!


----------



## JCnGrace

Interesting and wonderful pictures @Captain Evil. Do they drive the mules from behind only or is there also someone leading the way?


Nothing to confess, we had another nice day and the mud is starting to dry up just in time for more rain. Grass is starting to pop up so the gang has been running all over the pasture to grab every blade as it emerges. LOL The exercise is good for them instead of standing at their round bale.


----------



## Tazzie

@Captain Evil, love the pictures! Sorry you were blown out of diving :sad: but love the treasures!
@JCnGrace, here too, ugh. Tired of rain. But the fields are starting to look nice and green!


Well, I rode yesterday. Was a challenging ride. Took a lot to get her to work well, and she was just being a brat. Tried to get me off when I cantered (bad pony). Her saddle had slid a little (kind of expected; plan is to readjust in April). Then set off for what I had hoped would be a leisurely hack. Boy was I wrong... Izzie decided Nick's toy is indeed a suitable trail mate, and wanted to trot the whole time to keep up. Nick thought it was funny, so kept going fast. I was not amused as I had wanted to walk, and there was no walking. At the end I made her do super hard lateral work so she had to think and listen. Was not pleased with either her nor Nick.

The fields are flooded down there though. BO has gated them out of the bottom part of their field as it's flooded. And it came up quite a ways into the tobacco fields. Nick's field camera was under water even, which was crazy.

We did also toss the blinkers on Izzie. She was oh so thrilled... worst she did was try and turn when BO and his dog walked behind her, but a sharp no set her straight.


----------



## Change

We've gotten somewhere in the neighborhood of 2" of rain since last night. UGH. Had to cancel E's trip to get her license because of the rain, flash flood warnings, and reports of lots of pooling water on the roads. The ground is completely saturated, so this latest rain really has no where to go! The horses were hiding in the barn this morning n- the only dry spot to be found. Even they are tired of it. And - just to make it worse, they're predicting another 2" by tomorrow night when this wave finally passes through. Upside is sun on Friday, Saturday and Sunday, but with the ground so totally soaked, I doubt there will be any footing for riding. And more rain on the calendar for Monday. We've had 10+ inches this month!


----------



## carshon

We are also drowning in mud! A foot of melted snow, then rain a 60 degree day (Yeah) and now rain and then snow in the forecast. It is pretty early for us to be this muddy with no end in sight. They are saying 3rd wettest Feb on record for my area. 

I confess hubby and I have colds but I am powering through and hubby is being a baby - I am ready for him to get better as I cannot hardly stand to hear him complain about how sick he is! Grrr.......

At least it is sunny today!


----------



## JCnGrace

@Tazzie were you putting blinkers on Izzie just for the heck of it? Did you jerk a knot in Nick's tail after the ride? 

@Change, I bet E is really disappointed about not getting her license today. 

@carshon, what is it that men have to be such babies when they're sick? Mine's the same way. Enjoy the sunshine, the rain is already back here.


----------



## Tazzie

@Change, sorry you have so much rain and flash flooding :sad: sucks you had to cancel the trip, but better safe than sorry!
@carshon, ugh, here too! Nick and the kids all have colds. I feel blah, but I power through it. Men!
@JCnGrace, Izzie is being broke to drive this winter  so I'm doing what legwork I can before hand. I know nothing about why these particular blinkers were chosen, but my best friend gave me these ones in particular to use. Izzie honestly didn't care :lol: I'll be doing this after every ride for a bit, and then graduate to lunging and ground driving. And lots of noise from the kids :lol: and oh yeah. He got reamed for it. My arms and thighs are KILLING me today after that. I'm glad I've been working on my core a lot since she didn't budge me much in her bucking spree. I'm not sure she's ever bucked that hard with me before. And because she's basically screaming she wants more work, more work is what she'll get. Planning on Friday and Sunday now (Saturday I have a baby shower, and Nick is taking Kaleb riding on the side by side; I won't ask him to cut it short to work a naughty pony). He did try to make it up by making dinner and then sacrificing his bath time (yes, my hubby likes to lay in the bath lol) so I could soak my muscles that were tired lol


Today is just going so slow, ugh. Tired of it!


----------



## Caledonian

@*CaptainEvil* – Nemo’s face is so funny with the mule bells (as is DH’s LOL)

@*JCnGrace* – Do you have many options if you want to change your farrier or is he playing on the fact that he’s the only one for miles? Like you I wouldn’t have the patience to deal with his issues.

@*PoptartShop* - I hope you get a chance to ride. He’ll have been enjoying his holiday too much :smile:

@*Tazzie* – that’s a lot of water and damage to their houses. 

@*carshon* – Man flu? :icon_rolleyes::smile::smile:

@*PhantomHorse* – I was dreading the snow as well and it hit last night…

we’ve had snow, snow and more snow today. Everyone was told to stay at home or return home by 3pm, as a red warning has been issued until tomorrow. Heavy, persistent showers are being blown in and every so often we get whiteout conditions for about an hour. As yet, it’s not as deep as last month but we still have a couple of days to go. The storm is going to be joined by one heading up from the south, probably the same one that was affecting @*TuyaGirl* . This is the worst winter we’ve had for ten or fifteen years and I’ll be glad to see the back of it.

If you’ve read my thread you’ll know that retired Regimental Mascot, Lance Corporal Cruachan III passed away yesterday. When the email arrived in the afternoon, although the subject was ‘Cruachan’, I honestly didn’t expect to read that he’d been put to sleep. I know that’s silly when you think that he was 30 and in poor health but he just seemed to be a permanent fixture alongside his stablemate Cruachan IV. They were almost a double act. It’s amazing that he lasted this far into the winter given how bad it’s been. 

I pass his tack and rosettes numerous times a day without really noticing them so I had to stop for a little while last night. They’re going to give him a service in Stirling Castle where his remains will be interred; he’ll probably go into the flower gardens that run along the edge of the Queen’s buildings. It’s a nice spot. 

His Pony Major told him to ‘rest easy wee man’ and given how much he’d done and how many people he touched, I think he deserved it; he had a good long life. 

On a happier note: I hope everyone’s having a good day, despite the weather.


----------



## PoptartShop

@Captain Evil pictures are AMAZING!!! <3 YAY! Oia looks beautiful. Wow. Love the snorkeling picture too & the cool treasures. Nemo looks so cute, he's like...what are you doing mom? LOL :lol: 

@Tazzie oh wow, both of them (Izzie AND Nick) were being brats it sounds like! :lol: I wouldn't have been too happy about that either. Ugh! Glad you rode out the bucks though, mwahaha! Not this time Izzie! & soaking in a hot bath sounds like a great reward. I'm sure you were sore! Yes, that's right! Keep working her. She knows you don't put up with any crap :lol: Same here...super slow today...like it's not even 2PM yet...SAVE ME! 

@Change that just sounds like an entire mess.  So sorry to hear! Flash flooding is no good. & I'm sure she was disappointed about not being able to get her license yet because of it!

@carshon I hope both you & your hubby feel better. Men are ALWAYS such babies when they're sick. We're the strong ones. :lol: 

@Caledonian aw, so sorry to hear that. :sad:  But that is good he lived a nice long life & they will honor him. Ugh, it's never long enough for us though.  And yuck to the snow. Nooo! He really has been enjoying his vaca for too long...spring is almost here, he will be put to work work work! LOL.


I confess, working two jobs is kinda getting to me, I'm always tired/drained but I know it isn't for much longer. I asked them to give me less hours, hopefully they do. It's just a lot but the money helps so...blah! I'm pushing through it. I work again tonight but I'm off tomorrow night & Saturday so that's good...1 more month of this nonsense I hope. Just wanna save as much as I can! :lol:

They started the framing for the house today  I'm excited to pass by it after work. Can't believe I will be in it in 2mos! :O Time just flies!


----------



## Phantomrose

@Tazzie - You and me had similar rides experiences! Jet was being a little butt today. Those Driving blinkers look kind of funny on Izzie! 
@carshon - I hope you and your hubby feel better, and still boo to the snow on the forecast. Not looking forward to that this week lol.

JCnGrace - Yay for another nice day out! 
@Captain Evil - Lovely pictures Captain Evil! Lol I like the look on Nemo’s face with the presentation. That picture of Oia is gorgeous! So white and pristine and clean looking!

Today was a... eh day. Had a lesson with Jet and he was basically a butt. He was dropping his shoulder and trying to test me every step of the way. My trainer ended up getting on him. I was annoyed at him, and annoyed at myself for not quite getting the timing to correct him efficiently yet. Sometimes I correct him at the right moments, and other times I wait too long. Sunday is always another day, another ride.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JCnGrace

LOL @Tazzie, I knew you were going to train Izzie to drive but for some reason those blinders didn't make me think of driving. I'm used to seeing the leather ones with just a square flap behind their eyes. I was thinking you were going to turn her into a race horse next. LOL I used to be a fairly intelligent person, this old age crap sucks!

@PoptartShop, it's wonderful they're starting on your new home and pretty amazing they'll have it done in 2 months. One of my nephews is having his house remodeled and they've been working on it since before Christmas for sure but maybe they even started right around Thanksgiving, I can't remember. It very well could be that he doesn't push the contractor to get done because he and his family (wife and 3 kids although one is in college) moved back in with my sister during the remodel and she's basically been their maid. 

@Caledonian, I posted in your thread but I'll repeat that I'm sorry you lost a horse that meant a great deal to you. Some leave big holes in our hearts when their time is up.

@Phantomrose, one step forward and two steps back is how it seems to go sometimes. Don't get discouraged because eventually you do take more steps forward than backwards. I bet when you get into summer when he isn't feeling so fresh all the time you will progress a bunch.


I did a bunch of nuttin' today. Hubby went down to Clarksville to visit hardware stores so was gone all afternoon and I almost always take those opportunities to be a bum. LOL I walked past my piled up bookcases and thought about organizing them then thought "nah, not today". Would have been a good day to do it since it was rainy but just wasn't feeling it.


----------



## JCnGrace

Well, I confess that I have yet to go to sleep. Power went out after I was in bed doing Sudoku to get sleepy, power off = smoke detector chirping, chirping = dog a nervous wreck who learned a new trick of using his nose to push my bedroom open and letting himself in, nervous dog = extremely loud panting (at least it sounds that way in an otherwise quiet house), noise = no sleep. Then hubby woke up to use the bathroom and noticed the power was out so he added to the noise and it makes him as nervous as the dog because he thinks "CONSPIRACY!" so went to drive around to see what he could see. Cut off switch on the pole out at the road tripped. He wants coffee and always pretends he doesn't know where the stovetop percolator is even though I tell him every time, so I have to make him coffee and here I am wide awake. LOL Oh and in the meantime the REMC guy showed up and turned our electricity back on.


----------



## twixy79

I feel like I missed so much! I had so much to catch up on this morning! @carshon - glad to be in a club, but did it have to be the poop step club? I mean I am all for club and activities but stepping or getting stuck in poo doesn't strike me as fun.  @Change - that green stuff is grass? it has been so long I have forgotten what grass looks like! I am sure it felt great to get in a ride outside where you could start to see spring slowly coming....  @JCnGrace - glad that your girls are ok. We had lockdowns frequnelty in my high school. Sadly, I almost feel like it had no real impact on me. Then again, I may just have been happy to get out of class and head to our "secure" location. After 9/11 a lot of schools started using secure locations instead of classrooms (especially in NY) so we got to head to the basement of our school which was like weird steam tunnels. Ahh the things that happened in those steam tunnels after hours  @PoptartShop - no carb diets are rough. I have been on a modified keto diet for the last year. I don't have more then 10grams of carbs in a day. I would give my right arm and probably my left for a bagel with cream cheese right about now! also very cool that they are starting your new home already! we are leaning towards building because we just can't find a house that suits all of our needs. We need land for horses, big windows for lizzards, large wall for fish tank, extra room for dogs, guest rooms, windows for the cats to nap in... if it was up to me, i'd be content in a 1 bedroom forever  @Mulefeather - i am sad to report that loretta did indeed find the mud. i went down there on Monday and she looked like a black and tan painted horse  she was covered in dry mud from head to hooves, all over her back which i can barely reach.. and it was too cold for a bath. i groomed her as best i could, and gave her a stern lecture which did nothing lol @Tazzie - those flooding pics are amazing! not in a good way... you know what i mean. i haven't had to deal with real flooding since I left NY... after hurricane sandy, I never want to live near water again. I do now, but its a marsh, and doesnt flood. Right now, we are dealing with flooded pastures because our ground is still pretty frozen and cannot absorb the water. Ironically, they say we are probably going to go straight into a drought because our snowfall totals are well below where they should be, and the ground couldn't slowly absorb the melting snow because it melted so rapidly. We shall see. I wonder what this will mean for our "mud season" @CAPtainevil - i love diving! i do it for the pictures and videos. I hook 2 body cameras up, and have 1 handheld that I use for close-ups of friendly fish, and sometimes reefs. I also love ouzo! Its the greek competition for saki lol both will knock you on your tush if you arent careful!

I confess I am ready for spring in a big way. I think I am getting spring fever. I have broken out my spring/summer shoes and have been wearing them all week, hoping that they will help encourage nicer weather  

I did have another riding lesson yesterday. I took my barn friend Michelle with me since she needed some equine therapy and it is way to muddy down there to ride. We had a nice lesson in the indoor, and I got to attempt a trot. My horse has a very big trot (he is a big round horse, so I guess you can expect that). At first I couldn't get him to trot, he would move faster than his typical slow mosey, but it wasn't a full on trot. The instructor had to come behind him and was flailing her arms at him which made him take off. Apparently, my kicks and "trot" were not enough to make him go. I felt like I needed to hold on for dear life, and like I was going to be bounced out of the saddle. Luckily, he would only trot for 5-10 strides before slowing down to his walk. I need to work on my up-down up-down. Someday, I will get it...

I also met the owner of the Fresian that looks a lot like my Loretta (body shape and size). Apparently, she does dressage with him, and he is only 6 and 17 hands. My Loretta is still bigger. She'd probably do great at dressage, but I am her mom, I think she is great at everything lol

They are forecasting more snow for tomorrow. Possibly a bad storm with lots of wind. Joy. Just what I want to deal with on a Friday.


----------



## PoptartShop

@*JCnGrace* I know! They go up pretty fast it's insane. :O The weather kinda made it a later date though, it was ORIGINALLY supposed to be done in March!!! But it's OK with me because I could use another 2mos to save money. :lol: You must be EXHAUSTED after all that! :sad: Aw! I think a well-deserved nap is in order for you today!

@*Phantomrose* sorry your lesson didn't go so well today. :sad: Ugh! What a stinker! I hope Sunday you have a better ride...you will get the hang of it & break his little habits soon enough!  I hope you ended on a positive note, though!

@*twixy79* that sounds good, this way you can make the house your own!!  It is hard to find a place that fits your needs, I understand!
I'm glad you had a good lesson yesterday.  It does take practice, but you will get it. It can take awhile to get that 'rhythm'.
& BOO for snow!!! 

I confess, I lost 2lbs...8 more to go.  SO, Saturday we have a 'wind' warning & it'll be cold...so...I am hoping to see/ride Camden SUNDAY after my 2nd job.   YAYY!! I miss him so much.

I also need to confess, it's kinda awkward knowing I only have 7 days left of this place...putting in your 2wks is not easy LOL


----------



## Tazzie

@Caledonian, it really is. The water is finally receding a bit, so the damage is becoming apparent. I feel awful for all of those dealing with it :sad: and I'm so sorry to hear this news  he looks like he was a special little guy.
@PoptartShop, they really were. Bad, bad, BAD! Nick was just like "I guess she wanted to keep up with the razor!" Well DUH! But then I had a puffing horse at the end, not cool! That's basically what I said to her, though it was more colorful than that :lol: and it was heaven haha! Ugh, you can do it! I'm sure it's exhausting though :sad: but YAY about the house being framed!! EXCITING! Yay for the weight loss! And ugh, hopefully you can ride SOON! No, putting in your two weeks isn't easy, but you'll be WAY better off! SO happy for you!!
@Phantomrose, those days just are never fun! And they really do :lol: also, I've had those days too. Don't fret it. There are times my trainer kicks me off too in order to set Izzie straight. Bad ponies! Not really, but ya know lol
@JCnGrace, oops! I never remember what I said where, so figured I'd forgotten to say we were doing that. Maybe it's not normal to start them in these kind? I don't really know. My friend who I'm borrowing them from trains saddleseat horses along with road horses/ponies to bike. So I've seen them used on those guys. Don't fully know! One day when she's less busy (she's insanely busy right now lol) I'll ask her what the reasoning is! And hey now! I still think you're intelligent! It's ME that has issues sometimes :lol: and that sounds like an eventful night! YIKES! Glad the power is at least back on though!
@twixy79, I know what you mean. It's awful here. And yeah, Nick was sent to work in NY during Superstorm Sandy. That was AWFUL. He hated it, but he felt the push to go help (he works for Duke Energy). He likes helping people get their power restored ASAP. I heard all about how bad it was there :/ I don't blame you for leaving. And yeah, I'm worrying too... sounds like you had an eventful lesson though! I know you'll get the hang of it! I'm sure Loretta could do Dressage too  truthfully, I think any horse can do it :lol: good luck with the snow :/


Whew, glad the day is about over! Have a house to clean when I get home in preparation for Kaleb's birthday party on Sunday (he's turning 5 on Monday). Also been working on printing off my tax stuff, woo. We meet with our tax guy on Monday, YAY!

Also got the payouts for last years show season! Izzie will be getting a check for $4,375.16. I did her overall total as well. She's shown three full years in this incentive fund. From those three years, Izzie has earned $11,465.62! We about break even every year showing, so that's cool! This year will be going to finish the stall/small turnout area, and paying for the injectors we had to buy for the truck.

Right now I'm planning to ride tomorrow. Hoping for at least Saturday too. Had planned Friday/Sunday, but Nick's riding trip was canceled for Saturday, and he's picking up overtime for Saturday night and Sunday morning. I can't tell him to turn down overtime, so I'll ride when I can :lol:


----------



## Caledonian

@*JCnGrace *– Thanks for your kind comments. I did notice them on the other thread as well. 

Your description of the electricity going off is hilarious. 

@*PoptartShop* – thanks for your kind words as well; you’re right, they’re never around for long enough.

Do you have everything you’ll need for the new house or will you have to buy in some things to fill the rooms? 

Well done for losing the weight. I’ve put on a stone since last year and I find it hard to get the time to fit in regular exercise and to sit down for meals. I’ve never tried a low carb diet though. I imagine it’s hard to stick to.

@*Phantomrose* – apologies for getting you’re name wrong on my last post. I really shouldn’t do things from memory LOL. :smile:

We all have rides where everything goes wrong. I always tried to get them to do one positive thing, no matter how small, then stop. It was as much for my benefit as theirs. I wouldn’t be too hard on yourself. 

@*twixy79* – I know what you mean about large horses and big actions in the trot. I felt like I was rising in slow motion when I rode them. It was hard to learn the slower rhythm with a much larger bounce. I felt like I was getting thrown up and out of the saddle each time. 

@Tazzie – Way to go Izzie. She certainly pays her way. Thanks for the comments about Cruachan; he was special. :smile:


The weather here is atrocious. We’ve had whiteouts, thunder snow (a first for me) and bright sunshine. The Red life-at-risk Warning ended this morning, at least in my area. We’ve had a foot of snow on top of what we had and the wind’s created three or four feet drifts. There’s a massive drift running down the length of the driveway, which is going to be hard work to shift and the wall and bushes along the front of the house have disappeared. 

Many of the small villages are cut off as their roads are blocked. I’m guessing that our main road might be passable with care; I can’t see it from the house. Some 4x4s have struggled up the steep hill past the house, so they must be coming from somewhere. 

At the moment, the snow is blasting horizontally past the windows; I had hoped that it would have eased by now but it’s seems that we’re going to have this until early next week. 

I confess that I’ve gone through the cupboards to check what’s in short supply and worked out when I’ll need to walk the few miles to the shop. Beyond that I’ve done nothing. :smile:


----------



## JCnGrace

Dangit @Tazzie Nick could have transferred and you could have bought that house! Salem and Campbellsburg both are on Duke Energy although your service at home would have been REMC. I think the house and the 38 acres across from it have already sold because they've both disappeared from the website. 

@PoptartShop, congrats on the weight loss! I did get a "nap" in from 9:30 - 2:00, my whole day has been screwed up because of it. 

@Caledonian, some storm your having, sounds like a blizzard. Stay safe and don't get on the roads unless you absolutely have to. People drive crazy on slick roads especially if you don't normally have snow. 


At feeding time the horses were back by the garage. When I pulled out on the 4-wheeler I told them it was time to eat and they must have been hungry because they beat me to the barn. Fed them, got back to the house and took care of the minis, back in the house and washing my hands when they all come storming back. Right behind the house is a ravine they have to cross, no sharp drop offs just fairly steep slant on each side and right now muddy with some water standing in it. Of the 5 in that herd 4 of them slowed down and came down one side and back up the other like they had some sense. I bet you all can guess which one didn't. LOL


Not a good picture showing the ravine but will give you some idea. You can see the opening they come through if you look behind the minis.


----------



## RegalCharm

@ JC and Grace

BRAKES,,, I don't need no stinkin Brakes.


----------



## JCnGrace

LOL, that's exactly his attitude @RegalCharm.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@Captain Evil Such cool pictures! Loved the mules, do you have any idea why they use that on their mouths? The coins, lol! I hope the ring is valuable 
@PoptartShop I wish I could add some weight, I am on the opposite side... All this stress is not helping it. Good job! And I hope you can at least go and see Camdem this weekend 
@carshon I hope you both feel better soon. Man are such sassies when sick, lol!
@twixy79 practice makes perfection, just give it time! If the horse's trot is big / bouncy, take it as an opportunity of learning, than all the other horses with be easy peasy 
@Phantomrose When Summer comes you will have mastered all Jet's quirks and he will be much more relaxed. Glad you rode it out 
@Tazzie Izzie is feeling the oats, lol! I too am used to see those blinders on race horses, but I guess they do the trick  I saw horses freaking out with blinders, so I guess she did great! And such a prize winner she is, congrats!
Ugh about the flooding, we had our share of storm as well...
@Change hoping the weather improves soon, fast floods are scary!
@JCnGrace did the farrier come already? My ex farrier (well I still ask him to do back hooves not to be so harsh on BO's back) used to take forever to come for me, but would come in a heartbeat for BO, as they are close friends. That would leave me mad!!! 
Lol on the lack of electricity episode, I already said you write very well, and lovely minis picture!! 

Around here storm Emma did some damage, a lot of trees could not handle the ice and wind and broke. The sea was wild and broke in a lot of houses / restaurants by the shore.
All is soaking wet. I hope it looses strenght as approaches @Caledonian area. This affects my mood a lot. I feel like punching someone, lol! 
Have a great weekend everyone!!


----------



## Tazzie

@Caledonian, it is pretty nice! She's a special girl  and he looked like it! And yikes! Stay safe out there :/
@JCnGrace, easier said than done :lol: he's in the underground department, so not nearly as easy to transfer. If he was a linesman then it'd have been doable! Sadly, Cincinnati is about their only underground district :/ we don't have Duke at our house either, thank goodness. The company is a giant ripoff, and they treat their employees like crap. Nick stays because he loves what he does. And silly ponies!
@TuyaGirl, she sure was! Darn mare! And yeah, I'd expected a reaction of some sort, but nope. Not really :lol: she is pretty amazing! I'm so ready for these storms to be done, ugh.


Today is a high anxiety day for me. Not even sure WHY, it just is *sigh* I hate it. I have a slow day at work too, which is never a good combination. May read my book a bit to get my mind relaxed.


----------



## Tazzie

Another confession (sorry about another post...)

Having a bit of sticker shock. I'm already skipping showing Izzie in the first show of the year. Our first show is a big rated show in April. I've shown this show a lot, and usually do quite a few classes. This year I'm paring it down a lot because they raised their rates. Stalls are now $60 for the weekend, which is insane (I won't be getting a tack stall). Regular fees for the main ring class is $18. But because the sport horse classes will be run concurrently, it's $36 a piece! So, yeah, cutting some classes out *sigh*


----------



## TuyaGirl

Another post from me as well 

Because I forgot to send hugs to @Caledonian for the less of the beloved horse. Katie, my heart horse had moved to France with owner. Then one day, a couple years later, I got a postcard. I knew it. Katie had passed peacefully during the night... I miss her still 
@Tazzie I hope your anxiety levels get back to normal. And boooo for the rising prices!!


----------



## Phantomrose

@JCnGrace - Pretty much on point with the one step forward and two steps back lol! I’m more so determined than discouraged with him. He’s really teaching me how to be more confident and determined rather than timid and unsure. Lol, I can play the scene in my head of four of your herd slowing down, and one of them being oblivious until the last second! xD
@twixy79 - lol I really wish it was warmer out and that bringing out that warm gear encouraged warmer weather. Lol it sounds like you had a pretty good lesson as well.
@PoptartShop - Well more so my trainer ended it on a positive note since she had to take over. I was basically observing her and listening to her as she explained the how and why she was riding Jet the way she was riding him, and taking it all in like a sponge for next time. Those 7 days will go by fast! 
@Caledonian - lol it’s no worries about the name thing! It’s perfectly fine! 

Yeah I tend to overthink and over analyze my rides and what I do with Jet. I am always looking at various YouTube videos and training videos to soak in and keep in mind to try. I hope you stay safe in this bad weather.  
@TuyaGirl - I hope so! I cannot wait for summer! I hope you have a safe weekend- and hope you are staying safe as well. Storms can really put you in a sucky mood. 
@Tazzie - I hope you’re better and read a book or relaxed.  The raises rates sound atrocious. Every year it just gets a bit more expensive to show. 

We got some bad weather at the moment. Snow and very strong winds. My brother and I called work, unsure we are going to make it, and the manager just said we will let you know if we need you. Our shift is suppose to start at 11:30 and we usually leave the house around 10:35/10:40. No call or text from boss yet so maybe a snow day? For now it’s a waiting game. Boo this weather!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JCnGrace

@TuyaGirl, farrier is due at 9:00 am in the morning so we'll see if he shows up. 


Sounds like storm Emma was hard on your area. We've had crappy weather but no severe storms yet...the season when we usually get hit the hardest with them is starting though.


Glad you enjoy reading what I write. Half the time or more if I go back and read something I posted I find a bunch of different ways I could have worded it better. LOL

@Tazzie, the increased fees sucks but it's wonderful you earned back that much money. Helps justify it anyway. Hope your anxiety decreases soon.

@Phantomrose, I heard on the news that the east coast was going to get hammered so I hope it doesn't move inward dump on you too bad.


Today was lunch day with my friend, Chinese as usual, we're nothing if not set in our ways. LOL She's been busy though so it had been a while. First she retired, then they hired her back to work part time from home and here lately they've had her working full time with some trips back to the office.


----------



## Caledonian

@*TuyaGirl* – Thanks for the hugs. Some make a lasting impression, it’s hard when they go no matter the distance or time apart. I imagine the guys who looked after Cruachan are feeling far worse than me as they’ll be the ones with the big hole in their lives. 

That’s a lot of damage from the storm. I've found the bad weather to be really draining as everything's a struggle. The wet/snow, cold and grey clouds get me down as well.:hug:


@*Phantomrose* – Sounds like you have a good partnership with Jet despite the setbacks. I agree, double boo this weather!:smile:

@*JCnGrace* – I didn’t go out as a neighbour said that the shops were empty of bread and milk etc as the lorries can’t get through. The majority of drivers listened to our government and stayed at home but you’d be amazed at the number who seemed to think that the warnings didn’t apply to them and got stuck or crashed due to lack of experience. 

I know a lot of people like your friend. They retire then gradually return to their old jobs or even new ones. The difference is that everything is on their terms. Some are consultants others have joined the local superstores for the companionship and extra money. 


I confess that I’m sooooo glad that it’s FINALLY stopped snowing and it’s getting slightly warmer. 

The storm sitting over us pushed Storm Emma over south west England, Wales and Ireland which gave our area a break. We couldn’t have taken more snow. Our forecasters said that it’s been the worst snow fall in 34 years and, while we’ve had a lot, those further east have 10 and 12-foot drifts.

I’m not planning to go out until Monday. Hopefully at that point the thaw will have set in and the shops will be restocked. The roads going west into the main town were blocked this morning although the ploughs should have a chance to clear them now that it’s stopped snowing. 

Everyone’s been great whether it’s been checking on elderly neighbours, clearing roads or getting groceries, medicines and nurses out to stranded people; there’s always a silver lining.:smile:

I hope everyone else with bad weather stays safe.


----------



## Change

The ground was still a bit too muddy for a ride, so I spent a couple hours grooming and using the shedding comb. Good thing it was breezy, or I'd have a new pony! Cally is dumping undercoat like a husky - in clumps and all at once. Tango's coat is so dense that I could probably have spend another 3 hours just doing circles with a light curry and fur would be flying still! I got out my small battery clippers and cleaned up Cally's bridle path and chin/throat latch. After an initial rolling eye, she just let me do my thing. Then it was Tango's turn, and he was OHNONONONOWHATISTHATTHINGITHINKITSGOINGTOKILLME! After a few minutes, though, I was rubbing him with it, and I think he was actually enjoying the vibrating massage! Unfortunately, the battery was running low, so he only has some random stripes on his neck and chest. We'll try again, tomorrow.


----------



## JCnGrace

Oh what an adventurous day! To start with Little Miss wanted to play Catch Me If You Can. While we were playing Bob sticks his out the door and said N (farrier) just called and he's early and already waiting at the barn. Abandon game and figure Little Miss is going to have to forego her pedicure because no way will I catch her once she figures out N is here. Jump on 4-wheeler and everything goes smoothly there except N has to wait while I get everyone in, gates closed and halters on. 


We're on the last big horse and I keep smelling something burning. Look around and don't see smoke from neighbors burning trash. Smell keeps getting stronger, I look down and I AM ON FIRE! Put myself out and tell N he's lucky I was able to pat it out so that he didn't have to see a strip tease act that would scar him for life because sweatshirt + jacket = no bra. LOL The flame had fallen off my cigarette (we were outside) and fell between my jacket and shirt. 3 inch hole burned into my shirt and about an inch one on the jacket. How that didn't burn any skin is beyond me. My guardian angel must have been on duty. 


Head back to the house to do the minis and Little Miss walks right into her stall and lets me halter her (roll eyes). Then she decides to play No Way, No How every time N goes to pick up a foot. Reared up and flipped herself over. She hasn't had that particular temper tantrum since she was a baby getting halter broke. Both of us grab her while she's still on her back and he trims 3 hooves while they're stuck up in the air. Let her up for the last hoof and she decided she was tired of playing and stood there like a champ. After watching the show Majik and Cherry decided maybe they didn't want to play that game so they were good. LOL 


Friends call right as I was making supper to say they're coming down to visit tomorrow. Gee, thanks for the advance notice! Usually by the time I eat supper I am done for the day but I've been working on cleaning the house up because it is filthy. I figure if I get things put up and scrubbed tonight I can hurry up and run the sweeper and dust in the morning. Down to the bathroom needing done tonight as far as the scrubbing and putting away goes. Oh and the dog's toys but if I don't wait until right before we go to bed he'll drag them back out.


----------



## JCnGrace

@Change, you posted while I was typing away at mine. Must have been something in the air today!


----------



## Phantomrose

@JCnGrace - Lol don't you just love when people notify you the day before or the day of that something is going to happen? Lol my mom often does this, although she has gotten a little better with it the past few months. You're lucky you didn't burn your skin as well! Someone must have been watching you on that part. Little Miss sounds like quite a character to have around. 
@Change - Shedding season has begun! At least you started with grooming and shedding now. Keep at it! 
@Caledonian - A good thing that the snow storm stopped on your side of the pond.  My husband was saying how cold it is there (although he lives far far south in London, England!) I hope you stayed warm throughout the storm, and I hope everything over there is thawed and fine by now!

I confess, the weekend was crazy. Had to stay home from work yesterday because of the aftermath of the storm- all major roads were closed because there were tons of cars still stranded from Friday evening. They had to call the National Guard down to aid in the aftermath. Today, there are still some cars stranded, and people still working to clear the snow. One of my friends from the barn ended up staying at the barn from Friday to Saturday afternoon. The barn has no power, and most likely have to go to the near by creek to get water for the horses. I've been pretty much stuck in the house since Friday. Today, we all stayed home as well. My brother and I shoveled what we could of the driveway, so we may have a chance of going to work tomorrow. I wanted to go to the barn today to see Jet, but the road by my house is still pretty bad. I don't think I will be able to see Jet on Wednesday either because of another snowstorm rolling in, which is a bummer... and then more snow next Sunday. Oh joy! The butterball is probably enjoying all of this time off.


----------



## Change

We had another lovely day. High 60s with only a light breeze. So...

I got Tango out today and surprisingly, he hadn't found a mud puddle to roll/sleep in. Maybe after yesterday's grooming he felt spiffy enough to stay (relatively) clean? It just took a quick curry and brushing to have him saddle ready. We headed up the road to the big cotton field, and I was pleasantly surprised to find the trails mostly firm and dry. There were a few places with standing water/puddles, but Tango just walked right through them. He even checked one or two of them out to see if they were worth drinking from (no!). We had a nice ride for 5 miles in just over an hour! 

The whole time I was riding, I was thinking of how far he's come, and every ride has been solo, if you don't count a 4-wheeler as a companion. And I was wondering how he'd be if we had someone/another horse to ride with. 


For those of you dealing with the harsher weather, please stay safe and warm. We're supposed to be getting rain and cooler temps this coming week. Glad I had this weekend, though.


----------



## TimWhit91

Just want everyone to know that I read each and every one of your posts. I would reply, but horseforum is on my phone only and it is a pain to post stuff from a phone.

Soooo. I got a fitbit. My friend kept making it sound so fun and I wanted to do challenges with her. Well...I'm super competitive. I went from walking probably less than 3000 steps a day to at least 15k a day last week. My muscles hate me. This week should be easier hopefully. A new challenge started an hour ago so I ran 2 miles at 11 at night. Here is to a healthier life!


----------



## TuyaGirl

@Change Tango is a really nice horse, isn't he? You must be really proud of him. And yourself too 
@JCnGrace lol! Another crazy story from you  On fire?? Ahah, that made me laugh, I am sorry. Once a friend of mine set my bag on fire with a cigarette, was no fun :-(
And Miss horsey being a brat, you handled it very well so it seems, by keeping her down. I've seen BO tying one leg up, but nothing as 'extreme', lol!
@TimWhit91 hi! 

I simpathyse to all the ones having awful weather. Although Emma is gone, strong winds, thunderstorms and heavy rain are still around. There was even a tornado down South that made a lot of damage on it's path. So yeah, I only went to the barn on Sunday, and I wish I could share with you if Tuya is shedding, but better leave her blanketed, just so cold... :-(
BO is finally starting to build new stalls and we will move soon - for the ones lost, the property has a new owner and so we must move (it's just a down the driveway), but pastures are still guaranteed, which is very nice. Plus new arena will be somewhat covered, which is great news!! 

Around here that's all, tired of rain but sure needed to fill the water reserves that are wayyy lower than usual. The land at the barn cannot take the excess anymore and everything looks like a swamp. My mood could care less about the need of rain and I need Sun. Maybe it would help my terrible mood.
Have a great Monday and keep warm


----------



## blue eyed pony

Hey guys! Like others I read every single comment in this thread, but I don't always respond to everyone. I feel bad for that. I just never know what to say.

I confess Ikora and I are properly jumping now. We're a bit of a hot mess because I'm rusty and she's never done any jumping before but she's forward, willing, even excited to jump! And she puts up with my mistakes. She's so very honest. What did I do to deserve such a wonderful mare?

Have some photos of a fail, and a couple of better-ish ones. 

Edit; and a couple of up to date flat photos while I'm at it


----------



## Tazzie

@TuyaGirl, they were a bit, but then ramped way up last night. Actually nursing an upset stomach from it now *sigh* crackers are my best friend currently. None of that weather sounds fun! Ugh!

@Phantomrose, I was better! Sadly crashed again last night :sad: and yeah, it wasn't thrilling to say the least. If I wasn't set on showing under these two judges, I probably wouldn't go. Ugh about the weather! I hope you're staying safe!!

@JCnGrace, we won't get as much next year. We are backing off showing a bit to give everyone a break, so the check will be smaller. So I have to take that into account when I pick my shows. I would nix this one if I didn't love the judges. As it is, both of those judges gave Izzie her scores over 90% for in hand, and LOVED her under saddle. It's worth it to me to go try. And it did for a bit, but now it's back. Glad you had a good lunch though! Naughty pony though!! And hope you had a lovely visit with your friends, even though it was sprung on you!

@Change, ugh, so jealous your babies are shedding! Izzie is holding on tight to her hair still! And Nick is all depressed going "she's going to be so much lighter this year..." Glad you got to ride too!


So, I got to ride both Friday and Saturday, yay! I lunged her first since we were short on time, and she was a goof. They were both good rides too! Nick says she's looking more and more like a Dressage horse again 

Saturday I had a baby shower. It was alright, but I hate those things :lol: I also cleaned the house up Saturday and Sunday because we celebrated Kaleb's birthday last night  I made cakes too on Saturday. Orange and blue swirl :lol: Kaleb's pick haha! It was just white cake I dyed with food coloring. Original plan was to have 4 9" round cakes that I stacked to make 2 cakes. But... Kaleb decided to "help" himself to a piece of one of the fresh cakes, and destroyed it. So... we had one cake with 3 stacks :lol: it was tasty!

Nick worked Saturday night, and slept Sunday so we didn't ride. I finished up cleaning and made the dinner. Which burned me horribly on my chin and wrist, ugh. I was browning pork loin, and I'd heated up the oil... well, it exploded like it's never done before (I've made this often...) and splashed all over me. So I'm a big baby and whining about it :lol: thank god Kaleb wasn't near me. Everything went off fabulously though!

Then right as my in laws were leaving, my babysitter (which you all know we had trouble with a couple months ago) basically told us we should enroll Kaleb in all day Kindergarten (now knowing there is that option, it is my preferred selection), and that she's hoping to get into nursing school in January. Good for her for trying to better her life, but I'm looking to move the kids right now. I've just had it with everything and want to find elsewhere. So we are working on logistics for that. Has my stomach all upset, so crackers are my friend today.

Cake I made for Kaleb (I am no artist haha!)









Family picture! (yes, my eyes are closed...)









And videos of Izzie being a spazz on the lunge :lol: she channeled her small Thoroughbred heritage :lol:


----------



## carshon

@Tazzie I am glad that you "confessed" you hate baby showers. I feel the same way! Not that I don't like babies ( I do) and not that I don't like people (it depends) but I hate being invited to these things when I know very few of the people there and am usually not a close enough friend or family member to know everyone really well. I am going to be a grandmother again in Aug and have already decided I am dreading the baby shower. Even though I know my DIL's family quite well and they are great people. 

So I think I will "confess" that I have become fairly anit-social as I have gotten older!

I also confess that winter is back - freezing rain out now with snow on the way. Just a couple of inches but things were just starting to get a little drier and the temps were in the high 30's low 40's.


----------



## JCnGrace

@Phantomrose, sounds like the bad weather did turn inward. Boo for that but glad you're staying snug and safe holed up inside.

@Change, good ride! Tango is doing great and you must be very glad that you adopted him.

@TuyaGirl, it's perfectly ok that you laughed, no apology needed. I think Little Miss needed to be taken down a peg or two because she's getting quite sassy. It's pretty easy to manhandle them when they're only 30 inches tall and she probably weighs less than 200 lbs. LOL Mind you, I don't like to have to manhandle, I'd rather she remember she's been trained to behave better than that and I don't know what the heck has gotten into her this past year to make her regress so bad.

@TimWhit91, glad to hear from you, how's that adorable little man of yours doing? Are you still getting to ride you friend's horses? Sounds as if the fitbit is a good motivation for you, keep it up! 

@blue eyed pony, no need to respond to everyone, I'm just glad to see you check in and post pictures of the gorgeous Ikora. 

@Tazzie, HAPPY BIRTHDAY to Kaleb! Izzie was feeling good in those videos you posted and you must feel good knowing that her treatments worked.


We did have a good visit. I was actually surprised they had the time to come down because he's president of the Hoosier Horse Council and they're in full swing of gearing up for the horse fair next month. They did leave me some flyers to drop off at appropriate places around here so they did get a little work done. LOL

@carshon and @Tazzie, make me #3 that hates those kind of events. Baby showers, wedding showers, and the actual wedding itself, and all those different "parties" like Tupperware, pampered chef, Mary Kay etc...I'd rather have a tooth pulled and I hate going to the dentist too! LOL 


I saw a bald eagle yesterday! That's my big news for the day. LOL


----------



## Caledonian

@*Tazzie *– Good to watch Izzie being lunged, although I did get a bit dizzy LOL! Cute pictures as well.

@*JCnGrace* – You should write a book. I had to laugh at your adventures yesterday. Little Miss getting her feet trimmed was like something out of a cartoon. 

As for people turning up without warning; I used to go into a panic clean but now I say ‘take me as you find me’.

@*Phantomrose* – Sounds like you’ve had as bad a time with the weather as us. Jet might be missing his usual routine and activity after so long indoors. He’ll be happy to see you again.

@*carshon* make me #4. I struggle with many types of social and work events, especially when I’ve been ‘encouraged’ to go and quickly realise that I don’t know anyone. Age has given me the confidence to walk when I’m not comfortable, although I do spend the first five minutes trying to create an escape plan with plausible excuses. :smile:


Absolutely no news or confessions :smile: I hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## JCnGrace

@Caledonian, I'm not a good writer. I tried once to start a book about JC's adventures and I'm way too wordy and get off track. About cleaning, usually it depends on who is coming whether I worry about it or not but this particular friend has severe allergies so I always try to sweep and dust before she comes so that the dog hair doesn't throw her into an asthma attack. Her attacks are bad and she's been carted off to the hospital more than once when experiencing one (never from my house, usually trail rides). She's high maintenance! LOL


----------



## TuyaGirl

@blue eyed pony Ikora is so pretty! And I guess she has a lot of try 
In those pictures, even not the 'perfect' ones, you can tell she was into it. Good job!
@Tazzie Happy Birthday to Kaleb!! And feeling good mare, huh? Glad to know she was good for you. On the baby shower matter, we actually don't have that tradition in here, but I totally understand the struggle, lol! Age made me more anti-social. I love my squad , don't get me wrong, but most events I'd rather stay home 
@carshon I feel just like you! I have a handfull of people I really enjoy and that's it. One more reason I hate working on the capital, ugh.... Being constantly surrounded by people is extenuating, ugh... And I imagined you younger somehow, wow, you are going to be a grandma, lol! 
@JCnGrace maybe Miss horsey is getting cranky with age, lol! I am for sure 

Nothing to confess here. I miss doing stuff with my horse. Anything would do *sigh*
Have a nice day!


----------



## TuyaGirl

Sorry double post


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I confess I keep needing to catch up on this thread!! 
On a more exciting note I confess that Theo is finally leaving the stud tomorrow!!


----------



## blue eyed pony

Thanks everyone! <3

I'm so very lucky to have a horse like Ikora who just never stops trying to please. A quick "good girl!" puts a real spring in her step and she tries harder next go around, because she has an idea of what I want then. She's very honest and willing and I think she'd turn herself inside out for me if I asked. I love her so much.


----------



## Tazzie

@carshon, yeah, I hate them :lol: I know mostly everyone there, but I get roped into helping do stuff, which annoys me. My sister in law is expecting, and I'm head of games... *sigh* I see nothing wrong with being antisocial :lol: ugh, hopefully this will be the last of the bad weather!
@JCnGrace, he had a great birthday  and yeah, it does feel good! She feels quite a bit stronger under saddle too  and yay! That sounds like fun! Ugh, yes. I hate all those parties too *sigh* ohhh, awesome you got to see a bald eagle!
@Caledonian, I was getting dizzy being in the middle :lol: she was just like "WEEE!" and I'd rather she do that on the lunge than when I'm on her :lol:
@TuyaGirl, he had a good day  and yes! She's feeling fabulous! It's nice having good rides  and lucky *sigh* I hate these traditions. Hopefully you get pony time soon!
@Rainaisabelle, SO glad he's heading home tomorrow! YES!
@blue eyed pony, nice pictures!


Well, Kaleb is all registered for Kindergarten! He's excited  I think he'll have fun. We went down and got our taxes done too, so that was nice. Glad to have that taken care of. Celebrated Kaleb's birthday last night with homemade mac n cheese and smoked sausage (his favorite lol) and leftover cake (we didn't NEED another cake made for it...)

Also had a good, long talk with our former babysitter, and coming up with ideas to get my kids somewhere else NOW. She filled me in on some comments that have been said, and I'm done. Once my kids are out, I'm deleting and blocking her on Facebook, and ditching all contact. I have zero respect for her at this point, and if I could afford it, I'd stay home with my kids till I found a new sitter.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@Tazzie ^^^ my like was about all the rest but the babysitter. Geez, some people just have no clue. I would get rid of her for good as well!
Yay for the kindergarten and I hope you all had a great time at the party!!


----------



## carshon

@TuyaGirl Thanks for the compliment - I married a man 10yrs older than I am and got a package deal. he already had 2 kids when we married and then we had 2 of our own. I am 47 (will be 48 this year) and have 3 grandkids (and the one on the way) so I like to think of myself as a young Grandma
@Tazzie babysitter problems are the worst! it is a shame there is so much drama. Getting Kaleb off to kindergarten will help. And if you have to drop him off to school maybe you can find a sitter through people you meet at the school intro meetings. 

Snowed yesterday so we are in a winterwonderland again. At least it covered up the mud. But it made walking in the mud even more interesting!


----------



## TimWhit91

@JCnGrace

Poor little guy is sick. Again. This winter has been rough. He has been sick so much. Right now he is laying on the couch watching finding nemo. Poor thing looks miserable!

I do still get to ride the horses. Weather has been terrible here lately, I'm hoping it warms up and dries out soon!

The fitbit has been great motivation. I jogged/ran 5 miles last night. It has done wonders for my mood! I feel so much better exercising so much.

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Tazzie

@TuyaGirl, it's a mess. I went into far more detail in my journal since those can't be read unless you're a member of the forum. And working hard on it! He's excited about Kindergarten! And we had a GREAT time!
@carshon, they really are. I only gave the tip of the iceberg in here since anyone can read this thread. In my journal I went into far more detail of what all is going on. I'm pretty livid about it. Sadly, he'll be riding the school bus to and from school, but maybe we will meet some parents! I know my MIL is working HARD to find us something else ASAP. And yikes! No more snow!!


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

TimWhit91 said:


> @JCnGrace
> 
> Poor little guy is sick. Again. This winter has been rough. He has been sick so much. Right now he is laying on the couch watching finding nemo. Poor thing looks miserable!
> 
> I do still get to ride the horses. Weather has been terrible here lately, I'm hoping it warms up and dries out soon!
> 
> The fitbit has been great motivation. I jogged/ran 5 miles last night. It has done wonders for my mood! I feel so much better exercising so much.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!


You could try putting him on echinacea, it boosts the immune system. Nutrilite (Nutriway in NZ and Aust) is best IMO and Amway have online consultants if you are not sure about anything. Im sure others are ok, but I know less about them.


----------



## TimWhit91

He gets multivitamins and an immune booster that includes Echinacea. There is just so much stuff going around this winter, and he goes to 2 different daycares (1 with his father) I don't think the poor kid had a chance. I really hope he feels better in the morning, if not we may be going to the doctor. Poor baby is burning up and nothing is really bringing it down. He is drinking plenty, but doesn't want food. He ate 3 bites of ice cream. Soooo not like him. He just wants to be cuddled and sleep. He slept most of the day. I feel so bad :-(


----------



## JCnGrace

I confess that I got so absorbed in a book last night that I read it from start to finish then was so brain dead I couldn't think of a thing to say last night. 


We got snow, YUCK! Most of it gone now except on the back deck which seems to be the last place it always disappears from unless we have piled up snow from shoveling. Hope it doesn't get cold enough to ruin the new life that already forming outside. 

@TimWhit91, poor little guy, I hope he gets to feeling better soon. I know it doesn't feel like a good thing right now but while he's picking up all those germs from being in daycare he's also building immunities so later on you will see the benefit.


----------



## Phantomrose

Man, it is hard to keep up with this thread. xD

I confess that we got more snow today, and it's been a week since I last saw Jet because of the terrible weather, ugh! Sunday is looking hopefully, as it is suppose to be partly sunny out. All of this snow is butting into my plans. Hope everyone else is having a better time with getting some horsey time in.


----------



## JCnGrace

I saw a blurp that the Northeast was getting slammed again @Phantomrose. I didn't watch the broadcast so don't know exactly what states are involved.


We're back to cold here for several days so I decided to get one last batch of veggie soup made before it turns warm for good. I don't know why but for me soup is not warm weather fare. Anyway, had the roast, potatoes and carrots tonight and tomorrow the leftovers will be the start of my soup. Strangely enough I don't think it's as good if I start from scratch instead of leftovers. Although oldest sis is the best cook in the family she likes my soup better than hers so I might call and see if they're busy and if not come and eat.


----------



## TuyaGirl

I really don't have anything interesting to confess.
I've been in an awful mood lately, one time I feel angry, the next minute I feel like crying, I don't remember the last time I saw the Sun and I am pretty sure that's not helping. Looks like we are on some sort of a monsoon period, and weather forecast says will remain like this for a loooong time. Who said climate changes are not a thing?? Today I could be wearing short sleeves, and we are on orange alert for strong winds, huge waves and rain.
I am starting to feel pretty bad for Tuya, but there is not a single square meter of non slippery ground at the barn, her paddock's entrance has cement with a thin layer of dirt on top, and the bigger the time in, the bigger the spazz I guess... BO will not put her out, and I know her anyway, a drop of rain and princess wants to go in.
Reminds me precisely of a thread I have been sneaking lately here on horse talk.

So I hope everyone is doing well, and I hope the weather holds on for the weekend. Not hapenning here, ugh.....


----------



## JCnGrace

@TuyaGirl, I hope your weather turns around soon so you can feel better. 


Don't let that other thread get to you. In a perfect world every horse would have green pastures and plenty of room to roam but the world isn't perfect. As long as you are doing what you can for your horse and she's content with what you're doing then you are good. 


I confess that I didn't call sis to invite her and b-I-l for supper yesterday, just wasn't feeling it. 


I read about a new exhibit that's going to open at a museum in Indy about prehistoric Indiana and I'm thinking that would be really interesting to see. Then I thought about who I knew that also likes going to museums and the two people I know for sure who would like it aren't able to walk a lot. Bummer! So then I think maybe my oldest niece would like it and remember she just had an ankle replacement so I'm not sure how she is with walking any length of time. Dang, this is what happens when you get old, all your friends are old too! LOL Anyway, I'll talk to her and see if she's up for it.


----------



## Change

I confess I am worn out right now. First thing this morning I had to run Tango to the vet to get his Coggins drawn. When we got home, I decided I needed to clean out the living quarters of the horse trailer, to include pulling the mattress down and vacuuming everything I could reach. Then I decided I'd seal all the welds on the roof so there aren't any leaks. THEN, I spent some time measuring the inside of the box to see about putting in some plywood so it isn't bare metal. Oh - to do all this, I had to drop the pasture fence and drive in so I could park next to the barn so the extension cord would reach. I still need to finish rolling up the extension cord and bring the broom in (Oops!) But the horse trailer is back where it belongs, the fence is up, the ladder is put away, as is the sealant. And Cally and Tango are happily munching grass in the front lot.

It's supposed to rain tomorrow and Sunday, so I need to find some energy so I can get a ride in today!


----------



## Caledonian

@*TuyaGirl* - I wouldn’t concern yourself with the other thread. Tuya always comes across as being well cared for and happy. It’s no one else’s business but your own. :smile:

I’ve kept my horses in many different conditions: alone, in herds, out 24/7, stabled, clipped, muddy fields and less than ideal fencing; someone always felt the need to tell me what I was doing wrong. How I kept them reflected local conditions, facilities and my work/study hours. If I hadn’t asked for the advice or it wasn’t something I could use, then I took it with a smile and let it wash over me. I know, that’s easier said than done.


@JCnGrace – the museum exhibit sounds interesting. I’d love to take a wander round myself. I think the journey may be a bit of an issue though!:smile:

@Change – I wish I had half of your energy. 

@*Phantomrose* – No horsey time here either. I’m beginning to get desperate! Fingers crossed for getting to see Jet on Sunday,


The weather’s finally improved. The snow’s disappeared and it’s almost been spring like today. Hopefully I’ll get to ride at the weekend, otherwise I’ll have to wait until next week.

The only thing I have to confess is that I’m happy that my job requires me to be in a warm office and on solid ground. Today, we had workmen abseiling out of the windows to check the walls of the building and the thought of hanging around 300 feet above the ground was not appealing. 

Happy Friday and I hope everyone has a good weekend.


----------



## JCnGrace

@Change, are you getting ready for an overnighter with your horse(s)? I need to give my trailer a thorough cleaning inside and out too. It's been parked so long it has green stuff growing on the shaded side. Waiting for warmer weather though.

@Caledonian, that wouldn't appeal to me either. Heights don't bother me as long as my feet are on something solid but dangling...NO WAY! I should have known hubby was insane just from the fact that he skydived in his younger years but did I heed that warning? LOL


Moved hay for the minis and cleaned up one of their favorite poop spots so they can fill it again. 


I still needed to order a spare tank heater after the one took a crap but was hoping we were getting close enough to not needing a heater at all that I could wait and see if they went on clearance or sale once permanent warm weather got here. Well the heater in the other tank took a crap so I called today and had to order two so that I'd still have a spare. That's what I get for tempting fate. 


Interrupted my post because my niece just e-mailed me back. She's not up for it yet, can only stay on her ankle for 30 minutes, but would really like to go so we can wait until a later date. It's going to be a permanent exhibit but one of 3 large ones they have that they will rotate so we'll just have to figure out a time when that particular one is open.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@JCnGrace and @Caledonian thanks for the kind words. Actually Tuya is one of those horses that if the barn was on fire she would want to go back in  being a school horse the odds that she spent most of her time inside a stable are high. She is a bit** for most horses (thank goodness when ridden she just pulls faces most times), so 80% of time she has her paddock for herself only. And even with green grass she will ask to come in by the end of the day. If the weather is bad after a couple minutes, lol!
We tried to put her out 24/7 during Summer time. Just didn't work.
Her stall is everything for her, good thing she never stocks up...
Plus her natural clumsiness, the main reason why BO prefers to keep her in these days. She is well known for that.
Ironic enough she cut her hoof on the stall door, and only got minor scraps outside.
But since I remember she was never inside for so long, that's what's concerning me, as she is older :-( 
BO keeps all his stallions stabled, only coming out to be worked, and they are fine and healthy, no vices and whatnot. Ideal? No. Not my business though... 
@JCnGrace That exhibit sounds great!! I hope you manage to go soon, any chance you can go by yourself if no one is available?
@Caledonian I hope all goes well with your riding time. Storm Felix is messing up the weather around here, ugh... 
@Change That's a lot done! I hope you had the precious spare time to get on the saddle 

Storm Felix screwed my Saturday... I got affraid to drive to the barn, as the wind is crazy strong, such as rain showers. And it's a 40 minute drive.
So I am suffering from horse withdrawal..... And tomorrow the prediction is not any better.
I want to punch someone!


----------



## JCnGrace

@*TuyaGirl*, offering my shoulder for a punch, just don't put too much oomph behind it. LOL You've sure been dealing with more than your fair share of bad weather. Maybe you'll get it all out of the way early and have a magnificent summer.


Even in the states most people keep their stallions stalled. I don't know why that seems to be the norm. I kept mine by himself once he reached maturity but he had his stall and corral during the day and at night I put the girls into the small pasture and he got turned out into the big pasture. He always shared a fence line with them without a problem and even in the barn a gate with a hot wire over the top was the only thing that separated him from the other herd. 


I could go alone but when I head back to my old stomping grounds (Indianapolis area) I like to try to incorporate some family or friend time in with it. Been a while since my niece and I hung out so that will be a good outing for us. She's only 7 years younger than I am plus into horses so we enjoy each other's company. 


I confess that the time change that will happen at 2:00 am will have me screwed up for days if not weeks.


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582

I had a bit of a hard time today, I'll admit. Not just sad for this horse, but also a bit angry. 

I haven't been to see Cherokee in over a month, and he seemed to be doing great today. Wasn't happy that somebody else took him in a trail ride and I didn't get to go, but it is what it is. 

So, while they were gone, I stayed back with one of his pasturemates. He has gone downhill since I was gone. The horse apparently has been rated a 2 on the weight scale now. I was looking at and feeling bones on him, even through a heavy coat. Apparently their vet said to just up the amount of food he gets and give him 90 days. Blanket him and keep him locked up part of the time to restrict movement. 

What makes me mad is that I have been saying for months that something was wrong with him. I think he has Cushings personally, but could be wrong. Now they are finally going to mention that to his vet since he's in such bad shape. 

Not showing any full body pictures in case someone might know the horse and owners, but I took these today. My hand is there to show how the muscle is gone. His neck feels almost hollow.


----------



## Change

@BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 - I couldn't like your post. That poor horse. But I guess it's good that they are finally trying to do something for him.


@TuyaGirl - I did find the energy to get back outside on Friday. Unfortunately, as I was putting away the tools, I noticed the yard tractor's front tires were both flat, so had to move it up to the garage to air them up. Then I realized I'd better poop scoop before the weekend's rains and while the tires were inflated. 12 cubic yards of manure later ... it was 6 p.m., daylight was fading fast and it was time to feed the horses. So - no riding.

It did rain Friday night and on and off all day Saturday. It was also prom dress shopping day for the granddaughter. She found the perfect dress which looks absolutely stunning on her, then we shoe shopped until she found the perfect shoes to go with the perfect dress. My wallet is whimpering, but E is happy. Have I mentioned how much I hate malls and shopping?? 

And it continues to drizzle today, so no riding. Just as well, since I need to get laundry done.

Oh! @JCnGrace - yes - actually a 2 or 3-nighter. I'm headed down to the Yellowhammer endurance ride on Wednesday. I'm going to ride in the 10 mile beginner rides on Tango on Thursday and Friday. Keep fingers crossed for me. This will be Tango's first time riding out with other horses! I'm not sure yet whether I'll head for home on Friday evening or wait until Saturday.


----------



## gingerscout

still around, into new barn for lessons, having a blast, finally got my tack on Ren the other day, he seemed to take it well. One of my sick relatives died, and my Grandmother is in Hospice, and my father well is my father. The one that died hit me hard, as he died with the same thing my father has, so I was imagining what was going to happen eventually.. Been riding more horses than Ren, and I go to see him and he sniffs me like wth man ..lol Been on 2 trail rides, hope to have another next week, another lesson next week, and the 22nd going on a day ride down by Indy. I even bought myself a pair of breeches. Need a better pad, stirrup leathers, and boots to complete my personal set, been riding in western boots and its not so great, although the other day I did score a brand new pair of Justin Roper boots for $50 on Clearance in my size marked down $100


----------



## Phantomrose

@JCnGrace - I hope you get back on schedule after this time change. It got me all wonky today. 

@BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 - Aww that poor horse! Hopefully the owners will follow through on the Vet's advice of blanketing him and increasing his food. 

@TuyaGirl - I hope you get cured of your horse withdrawal soon. Being away from the barn is the worst. I am hoping for better weather your way so you can make it to the barn and get some horsey time in!

@Caledonian - Yay for spring-like weather! I hope you got a weekend ride in. I also hope your weekend went well!

@Change - At least you got a lot of things done it one day! That must make you feel accomplished.  

@gingerscout - At least you are busying yourself with horses and rides. Horses seem to be the best therapy there is... I hope for the best for you, and that everything goes as well as it can. 

I got to see and ride Jet today. I am so happy after all this crazy weather that I got to spend some time with my boy... I was happy to give him a good grooming job, and to hop on him. The ride on him went pretty ok! Did a lot of walk, with a few trot circles and trot to walk transitions. Everything was going pretty good, then he did a spook at the back corner again and I landed on my butt lol. My trainer was riding on her horse in the indoor with me, so she told me that when I got on him again, to walk him by that spot a couple of times, with a lot of contact at first, then when he feels better going by it, try on a looser rein. Did as my trainer said, and that process went well. Ended the ride, and dismounted near his spook spot. Gave him a good brushing after the ride. He's starting to shed a bit as well!


----------



## JCnGrace

@*BlindHorseEnthusiast4582*, it's sad that he's in that bad of shape, is he old? 

@*Change*, that sounds like so much fun! Stay the extra night if you have decent weather, you deserve as long of a break as you can get from the daily grind. Back when we used to actually go places I loved taking Monday off so we could spend Sunday night at the campgrounds. Usually by suppertime most of the campers had cleared out and it was so peaceful and quiet. Then the deer would come into the campgrounds to eat all the hay the horses had left around the tie rails. 


Fingers are crossed and check in the minute you have some spare time once you get home to let us know how it went. I'm excited for you! 

@*gingerscout*, not liking you lost a beloved family member, my sympathies on that but it sounds like you've got some good things going on horse wise so I am liking that part.


Phantomrose, I wonder what it is about that corner that he hates so much? Silly Jet! I hope you didn't suffer any serious bruising or other injuries. 


My only accomplishment today was giving the stove a good cleaning. However, I confess that in my old age I give up much easier in getting every little spot off the hmmm...what do you call the piece of metal that the pans sit on when you have a gas stove? Anyway, they may still have a few burnt on grease spots in the hard to get to places. LOL


----------



## TuyaGirl

@JCnGrace Thanks for offering me your shoulder, but oh no, I could never punch you! Not even slightly  You are part of my hf family and we don't beat family members, lol!!
@BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 I could not like your post as well. Poor horse! How old is he? Definately those horses are not getting the best of care, good intentions are not everything... :-( About Cherokee, think that at least he got some exercise and time outside.
@gingerscout hey! First I am sorry about the loss of the family member. Seems a lot is going on out there. But I am really happy to hear that you are having a blast at riding. Keep it up, it heals the soul 
@Change Even you not enjoying shopping I bet you had a great time with E choosing the dress and shoes for prom. I bet she will be beautiful 
And let us know how Tango was for you and the other horses.
@Phantomrose you are learning to deal with Jet perfectly. You seem to have a good instructor. Silly boy. Once I had a school horse spooking at the dust markings on the wooden part of the wall of the arena, lol! 
And thank you for the supportive words 

Yesterday I called BO just to know if everything was allright (I worry about the fragile roof tops) and to wish him a nice week, he noticed I was sad about not going there and was very sweet. He really is a wonderful person.
If I enjoyed my job I would not be so upset today, seems like the weekend flew by and I find myself back to hell.
Which is not cool at all. Plus of course it's not raining today. I am going a to swear all day, lol

Happy Monday!


----------



## JCnGrace

@TuyaGirl, I wish you would have told my siblings that when I was a kid! LOL Not that they really beat me but wrestling matches and torture abounded and since they were older and bigger I never won.


I'm really sorry you hate your job so much. I know you've said jobs aren't easy to come by where you live but I hope you keep your eyes open in case something opens up that you would like better. As well as you do with English maybe put out some feelers for something that involves translating (if you think you'd like it).


It's nice that you have a caring barn owner. I've read a few horror stories on this forum about not so good barn owners. Personally, I've never boarded one of my horses so have no experience in that area.


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582

Can't do mentions on my phone for some reason..

As far as I know they're following through. If they follow through on asking the vet about Cushings, that's another thing. Seems like they aren't willing to change his diet, just give him more, not sure if that will work. He is older, 20 or 21 I think, so I know that's at least a small part of the issue, though obviously not all of it.

I was glad Cherokee got out and about, just a little jealous that I'm not the one who took him lol


----------



## Fimargue

I HATE FRANCE. And the people who are rude, arrogant, and like to remind me all.the.blooming.time that I'm a foreigner and how I don't even know how to speak their wonderful language fluently. Being rude here seems to be normal behaviour. What I consider bitchy behaviour is normal standing up to yourself way of being. 

If it would be easier to leave, I would. I'm so drained and out.


----------



## Caledonian

@*Change* – the Yellowhammer ride sounds like a lot of fun. Is that ten miles each day? You’ll not need the same ground support staff at that distance?
I’m not a fan of shopping. I like to know what I’m going in for and where it is so I can get out as quickly as possible.
I hope E enjoys herself. Proms wasn’t something our schools did so I’ve never been to one. 

@*gingerscout* – sorry to hear that you lost a relative. At least you’re getting a chance to ride, it’s good for the heart and soul.

@*TuyaGirl* – focus on the good parts – you’re going to get to see Tuya soon.

@*JCnGrace* – I vacuumed when I got home. I’m ignoring the rest. Would the top of the hob on a cooker be a pan support? You may call it something different.

@*Fimargue* – That's terrible. Have you been there for long? I don’t have a good head for languages and, unless you’re a natural, learning a new language is always hard. Even if you're living in the country. 


I managed to ride bareback for a short time on the path that passes the yard on Saturday morning. I was determined to get out for a little while as they’d said that it would be raining by the afternoon and it did get a lot heavier. 



Two of us also went out on Sunday as it was a nice day. It was all road work. It’s funny to listen to Blaze’s bare feet padding along the tarmac. We passed through four villages navigating traffic lights, roundabouts and junctions, it keeps the horses used to the traffic and us on our toes!


Back at work today and my email has decided that it doesn’t want to work two days before three days straight of teaching, presentations and events. I’ve no idea if people are trying to contact me. It’s after eight at night and I’m still trying to get into my account. Grrr! The best thing to do is to come on HF between attempts.


I hope everyone had a good weekend.


----------



## Spanish Rider

*Fimargue,*
After 30 years in Spain, I feel accepted, but I'll never feel Spanish, even though I am fluent and my husband and children are Spanish. I find that those who are most critical are people who have never left their own countries or lived abroad. If they had, they would have a greater appreciation for the effort you're making. Next time someone criticizes your French, ask them if they would rather converse in English. They'll shut up, I'm sure.

How long have you been in France?


----------



## Phantomrose

@JCnGrace - Hey, cleaning the stove sounds like a really good accomplishment! Kudos to getting that area cleaned! 
@TuyaGirl - I agree with @JCnGrace in that I hope eventually a better opportunity opens up for you. At least your job pays for your equestrian activities, that is one pro to look at, and what can make the work week... bearable lol. 
@BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 - lol maybe you will get the chance to work Cherokee next time, hopefully? 

@Firmargue - Learning a new language can be challenging. It's horrible that they're being rude to you. I remember taking an order from a french woman, and she was bragging about how the pastries in France were better than the ones that we were serving in the cafe? I just had to put on a smile and be like "oh really, that's interesting" I was the first bad experience I had? There was another french lady who was the opposite, and was really sweet and nice! I hope you have better encounters in France. Maybe you can get someone nice to help you with the language? 
@Caledonian - Sounds like your weekend went awesome! I hope you get the email sorted as the evening progresses. That can be so frustrating!

I confess, that I got a special pony. I got a message from one of my friends via fb, who works at the barn about Jet. He apparently had a little accident with the hay box, and managed to fall inside of it, back first! She panicked, ran outside, and helped him get out of there by tipping the box over. She said he walked off as if nothing happened, and went to eating. She checked him all over for cuts, bruises, anything, and checked to see how he was walking. He came out of the whole thing unharmed. She the whole thing happened less than five minutes, and that he was as calm as a cucumber, just chilling in there, waiting to be helped out. The whole thing caused her to nearly have a heart attack and a few grey hairs. We are wondering how he even managed to fall in. My best guess is that he was probably playing with the mini that he's grouped with, as he always does, and was close to the feeder, and either backed up, or half reared, and managed to fall in that way. Jet and the Mini usually like to half rear, and lip at each other's faces when they are playing, and they like to egg each other on.


----------



## PoptartShop

Gosh! I am soooo behind!!!!! I’ve missed you guys! 

So, I started my new job today at the law firm...& it went GREAT!!!!!!!! I am just so ecstatic! 
It’s just a breath of fresh air. I already can’t wait for tomorrow. LOL...when is the last time I’ve said that?! :lol: 

I haven’t been on here because well, haven’t had a chance, been so busy with everything! <3 Ugh. Plus I’m skeptical about using the work computer but hey maybe during lunch I can...but I’m on my phone for now. 

ALSO!!! I rode Camden Saturday.  Finally. Missed him so much. He was so happy to see me. Gonna ride him this weekend too...& the lady at the rescue basically told me he WILL BE MINE in the future so I’m excited. Can’t wait to get things together financially, & continue working with him...ugh! So exciting.

Time for bed now. Will catchup soon!!! 







hope the pictures work!!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TuyaGirl

@JCnGrace and @Phantomrose if it were not for Tuya I think I would not work in here anymore. I am a 'do it all' employee here at the office, with the worst type of contract, and the salary is not good as well... Add the fact that I have to come into Lisbon everyday, me, a person who enjoys peace, quiet and fresh air... Just ugh! 
@JCnGrace BO is a great man. I said it so many times in here. The barn is not the fanciest place ever, but he puts his heart into it and all the horses are very well taken care of. We are more than boarder and barn owner, we became close friends, his wife keeps saying I am part of their family, and I am always invited to birthdays, lunches, you name it. I truly love them all 
@BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 Did he get his teeth checked lately? Could add to the problem. I hope whatever they do helps him. And I understand the wanting to go with Cherokee part, I just tried to make you look at a brighter side 
@Caledonian I hope the email problem is fixed by now. I love the sound of hooves on the road, shod or barefoot  I used to be more fearless of riding on busy roads, some senseless drivers made me more wary  I can tell Tuya does not like to have cars behind her, but she is a good girl 
@Fimargue I am sorry that you feel that way. How long have you been living there? Maybe with time it will get better? Spanish Rider gave you good advice, as she too lives in a different country. Me I never left Portugal, and never met any French people, so no opinion about them...
@Phantomrose don't you just love when horses are so chill and don't freak out? I had a couple incidents with Tuya where she behaved like a champ and didn't panic, or things could have gone South in a heartbeat. Both had to do with bad fencing (fixed now, of course) - in one of them a piece of wire got stuck between the hoof and the shoe, making impossible for her to move. She just stood there grazing while I ran to pick a plier, lol! The other one she went to a place behind thick bush where I could not see her, she was neighing and neighing and I thought she was calling the other horses (she was in heat). When I realized a loooong time had passed I went in the back to check and she was tangled in barbwire that was on the ground. She stood like a champ and was calling for help, duh. The look on her face when she saw me was priceless, like 'oh, there you are, I could use a bit help you know?' lol!
@PoptartShop hey!!! Good to see you back!  And with such good news!! So exciting! I bet you missed Mr. Camdem, lol! Love the second picture 

I just came in to say hi to everyone, and confess that I am still sore from all the exercise I did last weekend. It was a way to relieve the stress, but I guess I overreacted a bit, lol!!


----------



## JCnGrace

@Fimargue and @Spanish Rider, I think people who live in countries they weren't raised in are very brave, not sure I could do it. I took 3 years of Spanish in high school and still can't understand a word when I meet a Spanish speaking person, they talk way too fast for me to be able to make heads or tails of it. 

@Phantomrose, I could picture any of those things making Jet fall into the hay feeder, the things they do to get themselves into trouble! Glad he's none the worse for wear. 

@PoptartShop, so glad to see you, I wondered if you'd be able to sneak in here with your new job. I know you don't normally post when you're not at work so I was worried we'd not hear from you again and we didn't even get to say goodbye. It's a relief knowing you can get in here and post from your phone, we'll take you any way we can get you. LOL 


Good news about Camden, how exciting that the rescue wants him to be 
yours! And you like going to work again! Life is in a good spot for you right now, YAY!

@TuyaGirl, I need to be exercising right along with you. Yesterday I picked up a 50 pound bag of oats and put it on 4-wheeler to bring it to the garage for the minis and my arm is sore and I didn't even fill the lidded buckets I keep it in yet. LOL 

@Change, you got everything all packed and ready to go yet? 

@Tazzie, is everything ok in your world?


----------



## Tazzie

@JCnGrace, yes! Sorry! Lots to update on, just hadn't been on the computer until today! That exhibit sounds awesome though! Wish we were closer!
@TuyaGirl, I'm sorry about the weather :sad: I do hope you catch a break. And my Regional Champion has mud fever (and losing hair on her legs) from all the mud here. I'm sure I'd be listed as a bad horse owner, but you all know THAT isn't the case. You can't help weather conditions, and Izzie would rather die than live in the stall. She has a dry run in, and chooses to live outside. Mares!! Haha! Don't let anyone tell you that you aren't treating Tuya right because I think your true HF family will set EVERYONE straight! *hugs* to you, and I'm sorry your job sucks so bad 
@Change, I can't wait to hear all about it!! EEEK!
@Phantomrose, oh my goodness! I'm glad Jet is alright at least!
@PoptartShop, I could scream with excitement you got a new job!! YAY!! I'm so happy! And that you got to ride Camden! YES! LOVE LOVE LOVE that the lady said he'll be yours!! I'm over the moon for you!


Whew, what a whirlwind of a weekend.

Friday I called a daycare that we could afford (the next up from that would add an additional $300+ a month onto our daycare bill, not something we could handle long term), and they had room! Nick and I went to check it out, and while it's old and not very updated, the people were VERY sweet. The kids were all happy and clean, the place was clean, and the other kids welcomed my two in. They had a bouncy house set up for "going home" time, which they let my kids play in. They were stoked and said they made new friends. Put a deposit down, and they will start going on April 3rd (when we get home from Disney). Very happy!

Saturday I had a wedding shower to go to. While there, Nick's cousin came up to me and said after she has her baby (their third), she'd really like to start watching our two as a way to make money while staying home (her husband just went back to work, and she'd be looking at staying home long term). She is having a C section on May 3rd, so after some adjustment time, she'll let me know. But Nick is happy with that! He'd prefer them with family, and this family is golden!

Sunday we had a gender reveal party for my sister in law (I get another niece!!), and I broke the news to "current" babysitter. She said "ok sounds good!" Whew, no hard feelings, and all was well. They were to continue going up until Disney.

Well.... things change.

Sunday night/Monday morning she texts us. Her son has lice. Only her son, not her daughter. I stayed home with the kids as I felt awful (found out I have an ear infection, joy). After talking to my mom and a couple others that agreed with me. The kids wouldn't be going back. Disney is in two weeks. Lice is NOT a headache I want to deal with before a week long trip that is mostly paid for (just haven't paid the hotel). THAT she didn't take well to. She actually blew up at me saying "welcome to school life" and a few other nasty things including "this is what I get for being honest." Gee, I'm sorry I did what I (and quite a few others) thought was the right thing to do. Wouldn't anyone prevent their kids getting it with such a big trip coming up? I'm NOT a mean person. She also made the comment that she had hoped we could end this professionally but she guessed not. Anyone who read the texts felt I remained very professional while she went super shady and rude.

Regardless, my kids are enjoying spending time with papa for the next couple weeks. Can't be everyone's best friend.

On the Izzie front, I rode her both days this weekend  she was a tired pony the second day, but tried doing literally everything I asked for. Never broke gait, but you could just tell she was tired. Nick took some video on Saturday though  she's clearly not fit, but she's trying very, very hard. Nick wants me to put the nonslip pad on her this week and see if she'll canter without bucking (as she gets fitter, her saddle is sliding, which we knew would happen and have the saddle fitter lined up for Equine Affaire). He now wants Izzie to go show on Sunday since I'll be showing my friend's Saddlebred to qualify him for Nationals (which will be in St. Louis lol). Also, you'll have to watch the end of the riding video :lol: since so many people try to say I control my horse with the reins, I decided to do some reinless riding :lol: OH! And we MIGHT go to our first ever rated DRESSAGE show this year!! Her bit is legal AND she likes it!






Couple of adorable videos with Kaleb and Izzie 











And then Izzie's very first time being lunged with the blinkers. My friend says she is clearly crazy and there is no way we will ever get her broke to drive.... :lol:


----------



## horseluvr2524

I confess that I am making a cheap, budget friendly dinner for our weekly dinner guest yet again. I'm not trying to be mean, but the guy is like a giant and eats as much as a horse, except you can't feed him hay so it's expensive! Made a fantastic beef stew a few weeks ago, I mean this stew is HUGE. The guy ate a little less than half of it in one sitting. :shock: Usually it will last us for a very filling dinner and several days afterwards.

So, spaghetti and meatballs it is again. I mean, we are moving next month, but I don't want that to be because this guy ate us out of house and home! :lol:


----------



## JCnGrace

@Tazzie, it's wonderful that you are done with that babysitter! I'm so glad I can see videos again because who wants to miss one of the wonderful Izzie! She is so sweet with your kids and irreplaceable in that department. Also glad you checked in! 

@horseluvr2524, does your weekly dinner guest go by the name of Michael because I swear he sounds like one of my nephews. LOL 


Cloud was standing in the perfect spot today for me to slide right on her. We just stood around in the barn though while I scratched her neck and butt, no actual riding. Lordy, they are all shedding something fierce!


We have snow on the ground again, YUCK! Not much so that's a blessing but winter sure seems to want to stick around this year. 


Sis called today and mom wants to go on vacation...to a casino of course. I don't know why since she has no energy to do anything but I guess sitting in front of a slot machine doesn't require much. Sis did suggest we just go for the day instead of an overnighter so hopefully she'll be content with that. I suggested going to the one in French Lick so that I wouldn't have to drive halfway or more across the state.


----------



## HorseyGirlHannah

My aunt keeps asking me when I'm going riding with her and I keep telling her I have homework. She's the one who has horses.
Whenever I go riding I feel like she uses me to work her horses, she has way too many to deal with but keeps saying that she can't and/or is in the process of getting rid of some. She used to be an A grade (class idk?) in America and Europe when she was younger but now she's forty and is trying to get back into jumping. She does have some different views on training and other things.

Whenever I go riding all we do is go for one or two trail rides in the bush down the road, usually a mixture of walking and trotting. She usually rides Lincoln (her ex-jumper) and leads Penny (starting race horse) for the first ride, with me on one of the starting showjumpers. For the second she might ride Ellie (race horse) or a showjumper and I might ride another showjumper. 

I don't like riding in the bush because to get there we have to ride along the road, where trucks go past fast, too close and loud. The showjumper I'm on will usually spook at that. There is then a dog at a house we past that barks and makes the showjumper spook. We then enter a small bush area where if someone has dumped a new item of trash, the horses will have to get over that. Then we have to go back on the road (where cars go past too fast again). We past two more sets of dogs who come barrelling out, resulting in Penny (being led) spazzing and also the horse I ride freaking out. Lincoln just plods along which forces Penny along but I usually get left behind, then told off by my aunt for not having better control?

Then we have to cross an even busier road (I think it's a highway I'm not sure) and enter the bush. Except to enter we have to walk between two poles and there is another pole on the bottom about 20cm off the ground that you have to walk over to get into the bush. This is to discourage motorbike riders but it makes me stress because I'm on a learning showJUMPER who usually leaps into the air and since I'm not prepared I am thrown along. If I prepare for the jump and go into half-point I usually get told by my aunt that it's "not necessary". Once we're in there are frequent spooks at ducks and twigs and ghosts that throw me off balance, usually at a trot. I usually lose a stirrup and have to stop, usually to my aunt's annoyance. When I'm not there she usually trots the entire bush trail. 

I have fallen off on that bush ride twice, once when Catini spooked at some birds flying off the river thing and once when Lily jumped the entrance pole as we were leaving. My knee was bashed against the pole on the left and I hit the ground solidly. She took off down the road and I had to run after her, while limping. She had been acting up all ride, doing little pigroot things (not a buck but her back legs came off the ground idk it was too fast for me to know what happened but it happened a lot). When I got back on she did it again twice and my aunt finally paid attention and put me first priority.

I want to do jumping when I see her, lessons in the arena or something to improve my riding. One time I told her I was scared of riding in the bush and I didn't want to do it, so she got me to canter on a lunge line so I would be more comfortable trotting. The next day we went out in the bush.

Another time I was looking up riding lessons near me as she lives about an hour away and mum mentioned it to my aunt and she was annoyed. She said there was no point me paying for lessons if she could provide them for free. This was about a year ago, and the closest thing I've gotten to a lesson was when I got hooked up to a lunge line.


I think the problem is I don't really talk up much, she'll ask me what I want to do and I'll say I don't mind so we go for a bush ride because that helps her the most.


Okay I think that's it for my rant haha sorry about that. :runninghorse2:


----------



## TuyaGirl

@Tazzie hi! 
So much going on around there! First of all happy to hear you found a place to leave your kids temporarily before Nick's cousin can look after them. It's a benefit both ways 
About the babysitter, it's over now and you got your conscience clean about it and about how polite you remained through her shenanighans.
I hope Izzie gets better soon from rain rot, and you are right, we ALL know how much of a great horsey mum you are 
I LOVE to ride Tuya without using the reins, but usually I hold the tip of the reins, just in case, lol! And it's such a warming proud feeling to see our horses be so precious around kids, right?
Thank you very much for your lovely words about the so not good conditions we are dealing with right now, you are very sweet! And get well soon from your ear infection!

@JCnGrace I wish I could just sit on a horse for 2 minutes. And hug it :-(

@horseluvr2524 yeah, I've met guys like that. If comfortable with you they will eat everything you have at home 

@HorseyGirlHannah hi! Well, those trail rides don't look very safe to me, if you are riding young and somewhat green horses. Your aunt should not put you through such poor conditions (imo). If you are family why don't you just open up to her and tell her how you really feel about it? 
Plus arena work is also training, if you feel more confident doing that just explain to her. 

Annnnd.... Ta-da! (this always reminds me of the band Offspring, lol) - another storm is hitting us! I think this time is called Gisele. And we all know that when storms have names they are nasty... It's not hitting directly, but geez you should see how windy and how strong the rain is... I am so done with this!!

And RIP Stephen Hawking :-(


----------



## Tazzie

@horseluvr2524, yikes! I don't see anything bad with that though! I think it's reasonable if he's going to eat that much that you might as well go with something cheaper! No shame in that.
@JCnGrace, I am too! We put her last check in her mailbox this morning, so we are 100% DONE now! RELIEF is flooding through me. Now hopefully my stomach will heal (I made it mad with all the stress and worry last week). I'm glad you can too, but those in particular I'd have done broken links so you could view them on a different page <3 she's definitely irreplaceable with the kiddos. Hoping she will pass that temperament onto her foals too! And sorry! I didn't mean to make anyone worry :lol: I don't typically turn my computer on when I'm home, and had so much stress all last week that I was just lurking :lol: all is good now though! And YAY for hopping on! I can't wait to hear when you start riding again! It snowed here yesterday as well. People were being ridiculous on the highway slamming brakes left and right. I had the dodge yesterday, so I just gave everyone distance since I'd easily crush someone if I couldn't stop. Didn't want to do that! Good luck talking your mom into one closer though! I've played at a casino all of one time and it was boring :lol: just not my thing haha!
@HorseyGirlHannah, I would speak up. If you're not comfortable riding in the bush, then you need to say so. And remind her about lessons. Tell her you're either going to find someone to pay for lessons, or she could teach you like she said.
@TuyaGirl, yes! A lot! And me too! Very relieved we have the kids settled now. And yup. Gave her her last check today in her mailbox, so it's official that we are done. Thank you, I do hope it goes away quickly. Just so annoyed! This weather has been SO bad here! Can't stand it! But yeah, I usually stretch Izzie at the end of all our rides, so she's familiar with going on a long rein. I don't typically give her all the rein (which is why she stopped when I did it initially lol). It really is. I love that she's that gentle with them  she's just wonderful! And you're welcome! Outsiders looking in can say all they want, but we all know you're doing your best. And Tuya has always looked very well cared for and happy. I'd never complain how you keep her since it's obvious she has you and your BO who care about her very much <3 and thank you! My left ear is trying to join the party too, so it's been so much fun *sigh* hoping the antibiotics kick in and make it go away. Yikes about the weather! I do hope you get a break SOON! And isn't that sad?? I heard that on the radio this morning. What a huge loss for our world 

Whew! I got Izzie's feet trimmed last night! A bit overdue (bad horsey mom...), but the farrier was like "I know she's overdue, but man! Her feet are still in GREAT shape!" He adores her :lol: no chips, cracks, nothing. Just a bit longer than I like for her (she has high low syndrome, most likely from poor hoof care before I got her). He told my Nick (his name is also Nick :lol to just touch up her feet before Equine Affaire if needed to make sure she is presentable to the public. He didn't want to make a trip out to us and waste our money :lol: he's one in a million! He also wanted to make sure the feet on the stallion we will be breeding her to has good feet, and I assured him he did :lol:

Also! I'll be making another thread for it, but Izzie is the Dressage demo horse for Arabians at Equine Affaire this year :wink: I know she'd love to meet anyone that will be there!

Planning to ride tonight! Nick wants to see if the nonslip pad will keep her saddle in place so we can show her this weekend. I'm fine with her not going, but Nick is insisting we see. So... we will see :lol:


----------



## JCnGrace

@*HorseyGirlHannah*, welcome to the forum! You need to speak up and tell your aunt what you're comfortable with doing and also what you'd like to learn.

@*TuyaGirl*, I saw that about Dr. Hawking last night. I confess that I only know who he is from watching Big Bang Theory (a sitcom on TV for clarification since you live in Portugal). 


Well, that just sucks about another storm in your area! Hope it moves along quick and has blue skies behind it.


I know I'm very fortunate to be able to have my horses at home and get hugs with them every day. TJ is so much like JC was in pretending he hates hugs until he goes a few days without one and then he's right in line with the rest of them. LOL

@*Tazzie*, I hope I manage to get a real ride in this year since I didn't get one in last year with the arm thing going on. I've been wondering if I'll even be able to haul my @ss into a saddle. After I got on Cloud last night I sat there wondering how the heck I was going to get off because she had moved away from the hay manger (my mounting block) as I still don't have much strength back and I usually hook my arm over their neck to slow down the momentum on the slide off. I managed but I'm sure it didn't look none too graceful, doesn't help she's 16 hands. LOL


I replied on your thread about your Equine Affaire news. How cool!


Hope the nonslip pad works for you.


----------



## carshon

I confess - I am suffering from a migraine this morning (woke up with one) and am having to deal with clients that are rude and condescending are not helping my mood any! A co-worker is out on vacation so I am covering for her and her clients have all decided that they want to do special promotions while she is gone. On top of my own clients seeming to have plotted against me with extra work - I am drowning. I know it will pass but not feeling so hot and dealing with publisher ego's has me just a little P.O's this AM
@Tazzie so glad the babysitter thing is done and over and happy to see your Equine Affaire post. A little too far for me to drive but looking forward to pics. And trading cards! count me in!!!!
@TuyaGirl I hope your weather settles down soon. We all have spring fever as well but we are not getting storms like that at all.
@gingerscout sorry I did not reply to your past post. What exciting news - riding more horses and riding english. You have been patient and it is paying off. SO happy for you!

and to top it off my home computer (the one I normally use to view the forum while I am working. Fell off of its shelf yesterday and onto my leg and now won't boot. I think the mother board or something moved in there and so it looks like it is in sleep mode. Grrr.


----------



## Tazzie

@JCnGrace, fingers crossed you can! That'd be pretty awesome! And pfft, who cares if it's graceful? Least you were on her! And thanks! I'm SOO excited! All the professionals that work on her are super excited too  they all think she's a good representation of what we do  so I'm pumped! I hope it does too, but honestly... I wouldn't be heartbroken if it doesn't. I'd just keep doing my lunging routine and then hopping on to do trot work and skip this show. I'm not that dead set on going. The judge is iffy about her (it's pointless showing her in hand with her because she NEVER places her), so it wouldn't be a loss to not go. And moving my ride to tomorrow. It'll be 10 degrees warmer, and since I have to pick which day, I may as well choose the warmer one :lol: Nick is getting his toy ready for him and Kaleb to go riding this weekend 
@carshon, I'm sorry you are struggling with a migraine and then all the extra work. Hopefully it ends soon! Both of them that is! Me too! And yes! I'm stoked! There will be PLENTY of pictures! And I'd be glad to send trading cards after the event  sorry about your computer though :sad:


And I'm bored.... I should update my blog at some point, but that's quite the task :lol: so instead I'm playing silly games on my phone, and might read some from my book. Will be a small delivery today too, so not much work. Such is the science life! It ebbs and flows!


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

I confess I've just been reading a thread that has been closed for review. Its a while since I have come across one where the OT objects to all suggestions, which probably means I have been sticking to the 'same old' for too long lol

Anyway I hope she finds a solution, though Im picking it won't be from our very experienced advisers on HF!!

I have been down at my daughters place since my sons wedding and will now be here another week! My mother is moving into a rest home next tuesday and wants me here when she moves. How could I refuse? I think it will be a good move for her, although I keep reminding myself it must be worrying for her. On the plus side she currently goes to that rest home every tuesday for an activity group, so she knows some of the people and staff already. We had a look through the other day and she had a choice of three rooms. She has taken the larger one which has a window on two sides of the room.

So I will go back up north next week after mum has moved, for about four/ five weeks then move back to Hamilton. It still feels like home even tho i cant go 'home'!! I think you will know what i mean!!

Will get in some rides, then the horses will officially be 'turned out' I guess. 

It feels good to have some sort of a plan at least


----------



## Phantomrose

@PoptartShop - Aww Camden looks like one happy boy! I am really happy to hear that your new job is going well, and glad to hear about the possibility of you owning Camden in the future. I will have my fingers crossed for you, and hope for a very good future for you and Camden! 

@Tazzie - Glad to see you Tazzie, and glad to hear that you are moving on from that babysitter. Izzie looks so nice in the riding video, and it is sweet that she is trying so hard for you! She looks like she could be a pleaser- good mare! Also woot woot for getting her feet trimmed! And hey, you must be doing a lot right if her feet look really good even after them being a bit overdue! 

@horseluvr2524 - No harm in making a cheap meal, especially if the guest literately eats you out of house and home! Spaghetti and meatballs are also very yummy!

@ShirtHotTeez - I have been reading that thread too, it got pretty heated in there, but it is a bit interesting to hear everyone's opinions, and a great learning opportunity. It's always nice to have a plan at hand!  

@carshon - I had something similar happen to my pc in January. The cat bumped the desktop against my dresser when jumping off, and I couldn't boot it for a while. My husband helped me fix it via skype. I had to unplug one of my USB connectors because it was touching another wire, causing the pc to not start up? Something weird like that lol. I hope you get you computer fixed!

@JCnGrace - Aww you are lucky to have your horses at home with you! At least you get a lot of horsey time.  

@TuyaGirl - Ugh, same here with the storm. The Nor'easter is suppose to be hitting my area from either Monday-Tuesday, or Tuesday-Wednesday next week. I am not looking forward to it. I agree about Stephen Hawking  When I heard the news I was upset!

@HorseyGirlHannah - Welcome to the forums! I agree you should have a talk with your aunt, especially since she is family. It sounds like putting you on those green horses isn't that safe of a situation, especially if they spook a lot, and if you're uncomfortable with it. 

I confess, I had a pretty good riding lesson with Jet! I did fall off twice, but on a whole, the lesson was good! The goal was to get him to stretch through his back on a loose rein while circling at a trot, and he was a good boy for that! Had a relaxed trot for most of the ride. It felt like I could ride him on a loose rein through most of the lesson, after the silly spooks were out of the way (snow was falling from the roof.) I was really happy with how the ride went! I also had to do trot-halt-trot transitions on a circle, and he did well for that as well!


----------



## blue eyed pony

I confess I'm not sure which thread you guys are talking about but I want to read it now


----------



## JCnGrace

LOL, I'm with @blue eyed pony! I'll have to scour the forum looking for it.

@carshon, I liked your post in a show of support not that I like you having a migraine and being overworked and your computer not working. Whew, that's a lot to deal with all at one time! Stay strong! I hope your co-worker will be back Monday.

@Tazzie, since we seem to have similar weather I hope it's supposed to get up to 60 there like it is here. Have a good ride!

@ShirtHotTeez, good to hear from you! I can only imagine how happy you'll be to get someplace and then add in the fact that it's the area you feel at home in and that makes it extra special. 

@Phantomrose, QUIT FALLING OFF! LOL I know easier said than done. Are riding English or Western. It's just a thought that if you are riding English to borrow a Western saddle for a few rides until you get Jet over his spooky corner and hang on to the horn going around that corner. Lordy girl, you're going to be black and blue.


You know how I sit here for months being bored with nothing to do then WHAM it all hits at once. It's shaping up to be a slightly busy time. Probably not for all of you that have a life but I don't. LOL Anyway heard from a friend that wants to visit the Marion Kay Spices store they have at their factory and since it's fairly close by wants me to meet her there and then probably go out to eat or hang out for a while or something. Add that to the upcoming casino trip and museum visit and that's a full calendar for me! 


Oh and @Tazzie I aimed to tell you that going to a casino isn't at the top of my list of things to do but I don't mind taking mom a couple of times a year since she enjoys it...unless she loses all her money quick which makes her madder than an old wet hen. LOL We usually only stay a couple of hours when we go for a day trip.


----------



## Phantomrose

@JCnGrace - I ride English- I have Jet's western saddle, given to me by his previous owner since the saddle is basically a pony western saddle; it's sitting in the exercise room in my house at the moment. I just have to spruce it up a bit, then I will bring it to the barn on Sunday to try it out on him. My trainer said the same thing about falling off lol! On a whole, I am fine! No bruises or soreness. He's a smallie at 13.1hh and I am 4'8, so the impact doesn't feel bad even after the next day lol. I try my darnest not to fall off!  
Have fun with your trips, especially the museum trip!


----------



## JCnGrace

I swear I read my post TWICE before I hit the reply button and now I find missing words and periods instead of question marks. I must be blind to my own faults. LOL


Anyway @Phantomrose, glad you're going to try out your Western saddle. I know your not falling off on purpose just want to see you stay safe and not let fear get ahold of you. You seem to be doing really good with the fear thing though so that's excellent. 

@blue eyed pony I think it's in the tack section.


----------



## blue eyed pony

@JCnGrace that thread reminds me so much of me, years ago, when I knew everything. :lol:


----------



## JCnGrace

I think we've all been there @blue eyed pony, at least I have. Now I know nothing but am too set in my ways to want to change. LOL


----------



## TuyaGirl

@Tazzie oh my, congrats on the Dressage demo horse accomplishment!! That is. So. Cool!! 
I hope the pad works out as expected. And about her hooves what does high low mean? Low heel? Sorry, lol! Tuya always had the underrun heel problem if I am not on top of it, but no chips, cracks or flares, thank goodness!
@ShirtHotTeez hi there! I hope your mother settles in ok and is happy there. And enjoy the rides before horse's vacation 
@carshon ugh, demanding customers are so boring! And I hope you have your computer problem sorted out soon.
@Phantomrose yay for the great lesson and the stretching Jet  It's such a great feeling isn't it? Except the falling off part of course! Are you loosing balance or is he being reeeealy naughty? Do you have a grab strap in your saddle? Or try to rest Jet by the scary corner so it becomes a nice place to be? 
@JCnGrace lol I know the Big Bang Theory sitcom  I love it! Enjoy your full agenda. Me, sometimes the less social events I have, the less I feel like going to one  - pretty sure I messed up my english but it's early in the morning so I have an excuse, lol!

Now to the tack section I go because I got curious


----------



## blue eyed pony

I confess I got into a massive argument on a social media site today because I am in a depressive mood and when I'm like this I can't shut myself up.

To be fair they are unequivocally, scientifically wrong, and I'm not just arguing for the sake of my own pride, but why am I like this?


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

blue eyed pony said:


> I confess I got into a massive argument on a social media site today because I am in a depressive mood and when I'm like this I can't shut myself up.
> 
> To be fair they are unequivocally, scientifically wrong, and I'm not just arguing for the sake of my own pride, but why am I like this?


lol. when i'm feeling like that i start on the idiots that want to give a tb to a learner. can usually find one a week on fb!! "Is that horse suitable for my 6 year old beginner" <sure lady, might as well sit the kid on a pack of tnt!!> ok OK i wont go there!!! sheeesh!


----------



## EstrellaandJericho

blue eyed pony said:


> I confess I got into a massive argument on a social media site today because I am in a depressive mood and when I'm like this I can't shut myself up.
> 
> To be fair they are unequivocally, scientifically wrong, and I'm not just arguing for the sake of my own pride, but why am I like this?


I do this often. I can't even with some people. I deleted my Facebook because I got tired of people using my looks to invalidate my arguments (my thick eyebrows).


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

EstrellaandJericho said:


> I do this often. I can't even with some people. I deleted my Facebook because I got tired of people using my looks to invalidate my arguments (my thick eyebrows).


Shoot, I wish _I_ had thick eyebrows. :lol:


I confess that I haven't been to this thread in way too long. I've fallen behind on everyone's confessions again :lol:

I also confess that I've gotten back into birds; my interests can change in the blink of an eye. It annoys people around me as they can't understand it  lol

And for my last confessions: I'm getting discouraged with Blue (it's my own fault for letting her grow 'stale' in her pasture over the New Year, but we just don't seem to be making much progress), and I love my Heidi girl. She's amazing <3


Now that I've confessed to everything, I'm going outside too, you guessed it, make some birdhouses. :lol:


----------



## GMA100

I confess that I’ve been been way behind on this thread AGAIN!!!!! I just can’t keep up and then life gets in the way and I 'forget' and then I just don’t have time to catch up and then several months pass......lol 

I too, like to argue on the internet. Well, not so much as argue myself, but I do enjoy reading people’s arguments. I really just try to stay away from it, but the only reason I joined FB was so I couldn’t be a part or Border Collie pages and with that, it’s a LOT of arguments. Beings I have the breed of dogs and actually use them for the reason they were breed for, and a lot of people don’t, I see a lot of stupid comments. And some just make me mad.


----------



## JCnGrace

I might read threads where there is arguing and I might like a post if I agree with it but I don't normally wade into the argument. When you get old enough you realize that it's usually a waste of time because rarely do you convince someone else that they are wrong and you are right.


----------



## Phantomrose

blue eyed pony said:


> I confess I got into a massive argument on a social media site today because I am in a depressive mood and when I'm like this I can't shut myself up.
> 
> To be fair they are unequivocally, scientifically wrong, and I'm not just arguing for the sake of my own pride, but why am I like this?




Sometimes it’s hard not to get involved in debates on the internet, especially if it is something your passionate about, or have a lot of knowledge on. I know it’s difficult for me sometimes when I know that the person is wrong, or has no knowledge on a subject and just spouts nonsense. 
@TuyaGirl - It mostly happens when I don’t expect the spook, or him dropping his shoulder. I then lose my balance and fall off lol! I don’t have a grab strap on my saddle, but that’s a good idea! I am also starting to rest him near the spooky spot, and also dismount him near it so that he can associate that spot with good things. I am hoping that he eventually gets the idea.  




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tazzie

@ShirtHotTeez, I'll have to read that thread. I haven't read much on the forum lately :lol: and hopefully the transition for your mom is smooth! Yay for plans at least?
@Phantomrose, I'm relieved too  just so nice to officially be DONE! She is a pretty amazing mare  she's been giving me her all lately and I love it! She can definitely be a good mare  and she's on a very good hoof supplement, so that's probably what it helping the most. It's been so wet here that I can't think of what else it'd be! I'm glad your lessong went well!
@JCnGrace, I'm hoping to have a good ride! It's a bit breezy out, but the temperature isn't bad  not sure it'll get up to 60 though! But close! I get taking her since she enjoys it though  I hate losing money, so... haha! And does sound like you have a full calendar!
@TuyaGirl, thank you! I'm stoked to do it! And not exactly. She has one foot that is shaped differently and is taller than the other one. Both are in great shape on their own merits, but don't really match. It's hard to explain. She grazes with her high foot back, which one of the farriers said probably attributes to it. Doesn't bother her any as long as if it's long it's not all chopped at once (and that only happened once with a BAD farrier; he lamed her for two weeks).


I confess, this ear infection is dragging me down, ugh. Still planning to ride, but kind of thinking of just deciding now to not bring Izzie. The amount of work that would be required to get her ready to show is gigantic. I haven't clipped her in months, and she is just flat out disgusting... still would like to see if cantering is an option, but may be shelving the idea of showing her this weekend.


----------



## EstrellaandJericho

JoBlueQuarter said:


> Shoot, I wish _I_ had thick eyebrows.


I'm not even joking, my DH has gotten into it with people and have them do the same thing (our shared photo is on his FB page) and I agree. I personally love my eyebrows. And even still that's no way to win an argument. 

I love this thread though it is always nice to read through it. 

I confess I love just watching my horses graze in the pasture together. Riding is fun, but I looking outside and seeing them swishing their tails and munching about is awesome too. When I am old and can't ride anymore I think I'll just rescue two to be pasture puffs just to have them around.


----------



## Caledonian

@*EstrellaandJericho* – How can people use eyebrows to win arguments? A lot of my friends are deleting theirs due to personal abuse as well. It’s a shame that people think it’s ok to bully people in this way. I’ve a FB page but only because my work demanded it, I’ve never posted. 

I agree, there’s nothing more stress relieving than watching horses graze or munch hay.

@*Phantomrose* – Someone may have already suggested this; have you thought about a neck strap? The horses at my first riding school always wore them. They saved me from a lot of falls. 

@*JCnGrace* – I stay clear of those threads as well, although, sometimes it’s hard to recognise which way a thread will go until it’s too late and people have grabbed on to a comment. Sometimes the views come in fast with so many different points of view that it’s easy for misunderstandings and offense to be taken.

@*JoBlueQuarter* – A particular breed of bird or wild birds?:smile:

@*TuyaGirl* – I’m curious as well. I thought it was the horse care section but maybe you’re right. We’re getting a blast of cold air and snow from the east again. Winter doesn’t seem to want to let up this year. 

@*Tazzie* – Feel better soon. They’re not fun! :smile:


I confess that this week has been too long and I’m due to work Saturday as well. I swear that I thought time was moving backwards at one point today. 

Our emails still aren’t working properly due to a new security measures :icon_rolleyes: and we’ve an event on Saturday and the display boards, which were erected by another company, lasted the night before falling off. We’ve all reached that point where there was nothing else to do but laugh.

Hail, rain or shine, I’m going to ride on Sunday, as I don’t think I’ll survive another week. Depending on the weather, we were planning to lift manure in one of the fields but I think that can wait for until next weekend.:smile:


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

I confess that I have a somewhat random question (great opener, eh? :wink. When you buy a wooden birdhouse, not painted or anything, do you coat it with something to, like, waterproof it? Some kind of a finish...


@Caledonian - Feral pigeons and just wild birds in general. It's likely early spring fever bothering me; I want to see birds building nests and hear the chirp of youngsters 

@Tazzie - Hope you feel better soon!

@EstrellaandJericho - IKR?? Horses just being themselves out in the pasture is a beautiful thing to behold!

@GMA100 - I'm the same. I love reading people's arguments; seeing and understanding both sides and marvelling at the cleverness of people. :lol: But as soon as I get involved someone's instantly after me for something I said and I'm like "Whoah, whoah. Chill will ya?" And that'll be the last of me in that 'discussion'! I just don't like having people mad at me I guess. :lol:


----------



## Phantomrose

@Caledonian - That's another great suggestion! I will look into getting a neck strap as well. Lol, well I will look at all options available.  Thank you. I hope the next few days go by fast so you could ride on Sunday!
@Tazzie - I hope you recover from the ear infection. Do whatever is easy for you and Izzie and try not to stress about it too much.  Take it eeeeasy  
@EstrellaandJericho - I agree, I love watching the horses and ponies, when they are turned out. It's interesting to see how they interact with one another, and how their social dynamics work. 
@JoBlueQuarter - That's a good question! I am guessing it must already be waterproofed? If not, then you can try coating it with a waterproof base.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

Phantomrose said:


> @JoBlueQuarter - That's a good question! I am guessing it must already be waterproofed? If not, then you can try coating it with a waterproof base.


lol, yeah, that'd work. That was my original plan but I wanted to see what other folks do.


----------



## JCnGrace

@*JoBlueQuarter*, I don't know but I would think if you were going to paint or waterproof that you would need to let it sit long enough for the stink to go away or the birds will ignore it. Waterproofing stuff usually stinks for a long time or at least the products I've used do. May be too late this year because you should be setting them out about this time. I'd leave them just natural wood but they will deteriorate faster. 

@*Estrella*andJerihco, I think that's a good plan for your elder years. I love just watching and hanging out with mine too. Actually more than I enjoy riding I guess because I still can't find my motivation even though I'm not too old to ride yet. As fast as time goes by I better find it before it's too late.LOL

@*Tazzie*, ear infection, YUCK! I've only had one of those in my life and that was back when I was a kid but I remember the pain well enough to know I never want another one. Probably best you don't spend extended amounts of time outside until the infection clears up or the outside temps get warmer. Back in the day the cure was to mix up some warm salt water, suck up an eyedropper full then squirt it into your ear, rub right in front of your ear for several seconds and then suck it back out with the eyedropper. Repeat the procedure until you're not seeing any gunk come out with the salt water (yes you see bits of pus) and do it 2X per day. In between cleanings dad would lay me across his lap and blow smoke in my ear every time he was smoking a cigarette. That actually made it feel better short term than the cleanings. LOL Probably not recommended treatments these days but I swear sometimes the old treatments worked a lot faster than todays new and improved treatments. 

@*Caledonian*, I hope they get your issues with e-mail sorted out soon. Aggravating when what you depend on to do your job isn't working. Have a good ride Sunday and yes most chores other than feed, water and fixing a downed fence can be put off until another day. I've been slowly but surely getting the mini's lot cleaned up from the winter accumulation. I usually try to work on one of their poop spots a day. If I tried to do it all in one day I wouldn't be able to stand up straight the next. LOL


I confess that my best friend is an enabler. She sent me a message that Walmart had this good deal on 2 large packages of bite sized Milky Ways and did I want her to order me some when she sent in her order (she does the online shopping thing). I told her I could resist Milky Ways but it was a good thing it wasn't Snickers on sale. Instead of leaving it at that she had to go back in and find that they had the same deal on Snickers. Grrrr... LOL 


Today I filled up the feed bins (actually trash cans with lids) and cleaned and filled the minis water tank. Saw another stray cat in the barn who might be Tiger Lily's mom or dad, looked just like her but it ran off as soon as it saw me. How many cats can the hoarder neighbors have anyway? You'd think by the number we have kept, rehomed, and, sad to say, disposed of here lately that new ones would quit showing up. Hubby put our last 2 round bales out today so hopefully spring is here and hay not needed very shortly. Still have square bales but even the hay mow is looking a little sparse not with putting any in last summer. Already have our order in for this year, lets hope we get enough dry weather to gets some decent bales this year.


----------



## blue eyed pony

On the topic of people getting personal to "win" an online argument... I get told I look 12 a lot and to sit down and let the adults talk. It bothers me far more than I let on. I think I look younger than I am because I don't wear makeup. I also have a reasonably round face (despite the rest of me being a beanpole!) and a small chest. But I don't think I look THAT young?? I'm 23 for pete's sake...


----------



## Spanish Rider

> But I don't think I look THAT young?? I'm 23 for pete's sake...


Just you wait! When you're 40, you'll be psyched when people think you're younger!

I know nothing about birdhouses, but I usually use marine/spar/boat varnish for outdoor wood products like trellises. But, the stink might be a problem on a birdhouse, although it does wear off after a rain or two. At least to human noses - can't speak for bird "noses"!


----------



## TuyaGirl

@Tazzie I get it now, thank you for the enlightment. She has a slight higher hoof but not clubby. I hope you get well soon, when I was a little girl I went to hospital with ear infection and I still remember the pain :-(
I never heard about the salt, but my mum always told me to use some drops of olive oil, honestly can't really tell if it works...
@Caledonian I hope you can get a ride in, the other chores can wait 
And also that you can get that email problem sorted out.
@JoBlueQuarter sounds like a great hobby. But I didn't get it, you catch the birds like in traps or just create the conditions for them to come and nest?
I would apply some protection product but beware of the smell...
@EstrellaandJericho me too! It's not only riding that satisfies me, everything about being around horses does!  For instance when I feel I am too anxious to ride (not that my mare feeds off of my fear, thank goodness she always took great care of me) I just don't do it and I really don't mind. I am pretty sure she does not mind as well, lol!!
@blue eyed pony oh, the social media  People think that just because they are hiding behind a keyboard they can say what they want. And I noticed that if they don't agree with something you say they will sneak into your profile to try and search for something to pick on. Even if it's looks or eyebrows? That's just sad...
Most hot subjects I just watch from 'outside', and even here on the forum I can do as JCnGrace and give a like to the replies that I agree with, and that's it.
I've been on such big arguments on Facebook that all the posts were deleted by mods, lol! But I don't like it, makes my blood pressure go high, lol!
@GMA100 hi! :wave:Good to read you!
@JCnGrace I need a friend like that in my life, lol! I just love snickers too! And let's hope the cat does not come back, pretty sure you don't need any more cats.

Yesterday was hail day. Geez, it's enough!! Today is sunny but the forecast for tomorrow is not the best. More rain. Sunday might get slightly better but the land is soaked. We will see...
I confess I am still sick from the smell of the perfume the girl that sat next to me on the bus had. Don't bathe yourself in perfume, especially if it's strong!! Lol

Happy Friday!! (this week was eternal, whew!)


----------



## GMA100

@Tazzie- Ear infections SUCK. I’ve had both my ears acting up for over ten years now. And it seems I can’t get a itty bitty cold without them feeling as if they’re going to explode! Even the flu will get them going  Currently I’ve had 4 colds right after another, so my ears haven’t had time to heal up. I definitely feel ya girl!
@EstrellaandJericho- I also LOVE watching horses in the pasture! The person that bought Ajax just emailed me a update and was like "We’re fixing to move him to our own property with our other new horse and I really can’t wait to look out the window and watch him, cause I find just as much enjoyment in that as working with him" I was like yeesss! Especially watching Ajax, cause he’s such a unique creature to see lol I’ll get some rescue horses to watch and just have someone else take care of them LOL 
@JoBlueQuarter- I’d just leave it. The smell would probably keep the birds away for a long time. 
@blue eyed pony- I’m not sure if I’d like to be told I looked THAT young! I personally think I look my age, I just don’t act like it lol Only one person has told me I act my age and it was a 8 year old, so ya know? Not to accurate  Mahbe I should work on being more mature, but it doesn’t help literally all my friends are 2-5 years younger than me, so........LOL 

@TuyaGirl- I HATE when people overload on perfume! The smell makes me so sick!!! 


I confess, im still in bed at 9:00am and that’s because I have ANOTHER cold and I feel horrible.  Just go away sickness! I have to be better in two weeks for my brother and a good friends wedding!!!!!
I also confess my Baby brother has gotten SO big! Not quite 6 months old, and is almost 20 pounds and is 25 inches long. Chunky and short! He also is rolling over from the belly to back :happydance::happydance: Seems so small, but for us it’s big and we all stand around him whooping and clapping when he does it. He’s so awesome!


----------



## Fimargue

I started writing this post two days ago and didn't get to the end of it because of exhaustion.
@Caledonian, too long - 5 years now. It is hard, and I have limited energy sources as it it with my disease.
Do you have nice roads? Are the drivers sane over there? Riding before it rains - story of my life here.
@Spanish Rider, you have my respect. I have been living here 5 years now and have never felt at home here. I have been thinking to suggest that they have two other languages to pick from if they are not pleased with my French language skills and accent, but I'm still working for my rude and direct personality. I'm too polite and diplomatic sometimes for this rotten place. At my previous customer service job I had a client who said "Let's start by having someone who can actually speak the language" - Ok. And I got told all the time "You have an accent" Ns, Sherlock. Apparently it was a question for wanting to know where I come from. No "I noticed you have an accent, may I ask where do you come from?".
@Phantomrose, yes, the French really love their food and bragging on it. It's a special hobby lol. I do speak the language, but not fluently. There are a lot of things you just have to learn by heart, like the feminine and masculine words. There is no rule like in English: an for vowels, a for consonants, which couldn't get any easier. My partner is French, so I get help when needed.  Luckily Jet didn't harm himself! 
@TuyaGirl, I'm pretty sure I will never be completely ok here. I have lived here 5 years now. You didn't miss anything.  Of course almost any place is nice for a vacation.
@JCnGrace, brave, or a good amount of mental.  This kind of culture shock is surely not worth it.

Talila got injured on saturday, she was probably chased by the others and got caught, or fell. She has a puncture wound on the left side, wound on the fetlock on the right side, and a ventral edema. 

The puncture wound is not deep, and she has no fever, but she got antibiotics for the inflammation and a tetanus antitoxin. The edema is getting softer and smaller. She coughs, and when her posture got really apathetic, I started to worry for pneumonia.

I'm so tired and worried. I have seen and treated worse injuries than this, but puncture wounds are always more worrying, and this is my heart horse in question.

I blame myself, should have taken them out sooner. They're now in another field on the same road, just the two of them.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

TuyaGirl said:


> @[MENTION=245089]JoBlueQuarter sounds like a great hobby. But I didn't get it, you catch the birds like in traps or just create the conditions for them to come and nest?
> I would apply some protection product but beware of the smell.


No, I don't trap wild birds. I just create good living conditions for them (shelter, nesting places, food, water, baths, etc) and enjoy seeing them all over the yard. 
Yeah, I was a little worried about the smell driving them away.


----------



## JCnGrace

@blue eyed pony, what @Spanish Rider said about appreciating looking young when you get older. However, I would have issue with anyone telling me that. I'd have to come back with something like "Maybe you should shut up until you're actually as smart as you seem to believe you are". 

@TuyaGirl, I can't stand to be around a person who reeks of perfume. Doesn't matter how good the perfume smells it will throw me into a coughing fit. Hope you are able to get some Tuya time in this weekend.

@GMA100, sounds like baby brother is doing well. Enjoy babyhood while you can, it doesn't last long. I hope you get to feeling better soon, sounds like you've had a rough winter. I'm glad you found a home for Ajax where he is loved, I'm sure that makes you feel better about having to sell him. Are you out of twice daily grind of the dairy industry yet?

@Fimargue, your post makes me want to ask so many questions in order to get to know you but I'll try to control myself. LOL Feel free to share what you're comfortable about sharing though with what you're dealing with health wise and your native country and how you ended up in France. 


Poor Talila, I'm glad she's on the mend and you have her in a less populated field. I swear they'll do anything to give us gray hair. Hopefully the antibiotics you have her on for inflammation will keep any infection from setting in her puncture wound.


----------



## GMA100

@JCnGrace, Nope. We’re still milking, but we have someone coming on Sunday to look at the cows, so fingers crossed!!!! And yes, Baby is doing amazing although he is way, way behind developmentally and he also is having what the Doctors think might be seizures 
I’m so glad I chose that home for Ajax, although lately he’s been playing games such as 'I have no idea how to lunge' and that type of stuff, he also likes the ladies husband better then her, so she wasn’t happy about that lol


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

GMA100 said:


> @JCnGrace, Nope. We’re still milking, but we have someone coming on Sunday to look at the cows, so fingers crossed!!!! And yes, Baby is doing amazing although he is way, way behind developmentally and he also is having what the Doctors think might be seizures
> I’m so glad I chose that home for Ajax, although lately he’s been playing games such as 'I have no idea how to lunge' and that type of stuff, he also likes the ladies husband better then her, so she wasn’t happy about that lol


Have you considered selling your cows at auction? Might get a somewhat lower price for em, but it would be less hassle and they'd be out of your hair instantly.

Good to hear the Baby is doing good! I hope he continues improving!!

Lol, I'd be miffed too if I bought a horse and he ended up liking my husband more than me... not that I have a husband, but you know, the principle... ;-)


----------



## GMA100

JoBlueQuarter said:


> Have you considered selling your cows at auction? Might get a somewhat lower price for em, but it would be less hassle and they'd be out of your hair instantly


We’ve considered it, but the auction wouldn’t sell as much and as the dairy industry is going so bad, and some other issues, it’d be pretty bad for the finances if we did that We're just hoping the guy wants them on Sundaya Nd they can be gone in a week or so!


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

TuyaGirl said:


> @[MENTION=245089]JoBlueQuarter sounds like a great hobby. But I didn't get it, you catch the birds like in traps or just create the conditions for them to come and nest?
> I would apply some protection product but beware of the smell...


I just realized why you might be confused: I said "feral pigeons and wild birds..." The feral pigeons I _am_ planning to trap, as they are only 'feral' not wild.

Sorry bout the confusion


----------



## JCnGrace

Egads, I just said I don't participate in arguments and then unwittingly get pulled into one. LOL I wasn't even trying to change someone else's mind only giving my opinion. I jinxed myself!


My fingers are still crossed @Change and your first endurance race has been on my mind. Hope things go/went well (don't know what day it was actually held). 


After I posted about not knowing if I could still get on a horse it's been preying on my mind and I decided I'm going to saddle up Flash soon just to see if I can. Poor Flash is the chosen one because he's a nice medium height at around 15.1 or .2 and he's stocky as all get out so if I bumble around it won't affect him too much. Again, poor Flash. LOL I hope I remember how to saddle a horse it's been so long since I bothered with one...Kidding on that, it is like riding a bike...right? LOL


----------



## Change

I got home from the Yellowhammer endurance ride yesterday, completely exhausted and exhilarated! Got to meet @phantomhorse13 and camped and rode with @AnitaAnne . Tango had so many firsts! This was his first trip away from home (besides the vet) since I brought him home. It was his first time riding with other horses. His first mountainous trail ride. His first time spending the night tied to a highline. His first time with all the hustle and bustle of 100 horses and people and trailers and trucks and hot Arabs galloping or trotting by. And he was a ROCKSTAR! We did the 10 mile intro rides on Thursday and Friday. On Thursday's ride, Tango led most of the way - ears up and very forward - obviously enjoying the changes in terrain. He even crossed a wooden bridge! Another first! Of course, the first time over it, he wasn't sure until AnitaAnne and Chivas crossed first, but then he followed like it was no big deal - and on day 2, he crossed it first, like it was nothing new! I am so proud of him! The best part? He was graded all As except for impulsion after both rides, and that's my fault since I never taught him to trot on a lead - my bad. 

My campsite with Tango saddled up and ready to go... and waiting patiently on his highline:








Me and Tango ready to ride out on Day 2 - and yes, I'm actually wearing a helmet! 







@AnitaAnne on Chivas - taken over my shoulder while on the trail!








The obligatory between the ears (BTE?) shot. Tango learned he can follow as well as lead!








AnitaAnne's camp and Chivas almost ready to go!


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

So cool @Change! Looks like y'all had a great time!


----------



## JCnGrace

What fun it looked like @Change! I love riding through a pine forest, it smells so good. And Tango? How proud you must be of him! Handled all the new like a champ. Kudos to you too for putting in the work for him to be able to handle all the new stuff like a champ. Sounds like you two have a great partnership going on. Is Yellowhammer in AL?


----------



## Spanish Rider

> @Fimargue , your post makes me want to ask so many questions in order to get to know you but I'll try to control myself. LOL Feel free to share what you're comfortable about sharing though with what you're dealing with health wise and your native country and how you ended up in France.


:iagree:


----------



## GMA100

Looks so fun @Change! I always wanted to do something like that, but I guess that will always be a want......Do you have anymore pictures? 


I confess I think that my Foster sibs are the cutest EVER! Which might be wrong cause I think they’re cuter than any of my bio sibs ever were and also my niece and nephew  lol Not that they aren’t and weren’t cute, but still, these are the cutest!!!!! The Queen (lil foster sister) is talking so much and goes around the house trying to say my name, but it comes out as "hacie, hacie" instead of Gracie lol it’s the cutest! And Chunka Hunk is sick right now, but he’s honestly the best baby I’ve ever seen! As long as he has his food and has his diaper changed, he’s good. We lay him on the couch and he’ll just go to sleep by himself. Anyways! Sorrry for the novel boasting on the two cutest kids in the world (except for one who I’ve never met, just seen pics of lol). 

Here’s a couple pics of them. <3 I’ve become creative in taking pictures without showing their face lol And yes, The Queen is in a baby chair, she finds it enjoyable rocking back and forth and playing with the overhead toys lol


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Spanish Rider

@GMA100 , Chunka Hunk looks just like my 2nd son, with all those creases in his thighs and arms and spikey hair. But those weeks, months and years went by soooooo fast, and now he's 6'4"!


----------



## GMA100

@Spanish Rider, I love his chunk and his hair! he used to not have any of those things lol He was skinny and sickly and has just a little bit of fuzz. But he’s so short, so I doubt he’ll be tall unfortunately lol


----------



## Change

JCnGrace said:


> What fun it looked like @Change! I love riding through a pine forest, it smells so good. And Tango? How proud you must be of him! Handled all the new like a champ. Kudos to you too for putting in the work for him to be able to handle all the new stuff like a champ. Sounds like you two have a great partnership going on. Is Yellowhammer in AL?


I am incredibly proud of Tango! I have to admit, I was worried that he'd be a hot mess with all the excitement, but he just took it all in, then looked to me for reassurance. I can't believe how lucky I was to find him - and at a rescue? Semi-wild, barely handled? Into this calm, steady horse? In just 2 years? I wouldn't have thought it possible!

The Yellowhammer Endurance Ride is held annually in the Talladega National Forest just outside of Anniston, AL. It is definitely going on my calendar as a must-do each year.


----------



## Phantomrose

@GMA100 - Aww your foster sibs are so cute! I like the pics that you took of them 
@Change - That trail ride looked like it was a blast! It's pretty amazing that Tango was so cool, calm, and collected! You must be extremely proud of him!

I confess, that I finally ordered a saddle pad for Jet from SmartPak. There was a spring sale going on, plus the saddle pad was already 25% off. I'm happy that he now has his own saddle pad! Now, just a girth, and half pad then we should finally be good for the basics of his tack (been using the lesson tack school pads, my trainer's girth, and a half pad from the lesson tack room for now.) Now that holidays and tax season is finally over, I can save up a bit more money- going to look into either a grab strap or nexk strap as well! In the meantime, tomorrow I'm going to bring Jet's western saddle, saddle pad, and cinch to the barn.


----------



## JCnGrace

Isn't it amazing how much they grab your heart @GMA100? How's the Queen doing, getting over needing to be the center of attention yet?


I was met at the barn today by mud wallowing swine instead of horses. Even Cloud, who doesn't normally like to get dirty, had chunks of wet mud hanging off of her. Hard telling what kind of partying they'd been up to. LOL


----------



## GMA100

@JCnGrace she’s a totally different child this past week! She keeps herself busy, she sleeps all night, she takes her naps, she smiles and laughs, she talks, it’s amazing! Our only answer to the question of what happened is that she started day care and she saw all the other kids acting 'normal' and saw that she always came home, so there was no reason to tantrum if she couldn’t be held because we aren’t going to leave her. She also is asking for my dad and wants him to hold her now, so it’s awesome she isn’t freaking out around him anymore! 

Sounds like your horses had a nice mud party last night!


----------



## SwissMiss

Fimargue said:


> And I got told all the time "You have an accent" Ns, Sherlock. Apparently it was a question for wanting to know where I come from. No "I noticed you have an accent, may I ask where do you come from?".


Story of my life after 10 years in the US... People apparently love guessing where I'm from... Oftentimes I claim "from Arkansas" (which was the State I lived before) and the answer is: "oh that's why! You _do_ have an accent!" :shock:

I know it's easy to say don't let it get to you, but sometimes people are just plain rude. And I agree with @Spanish Rider, often the people that are the rudest never left their little bubble...


----------



## Spanish Rider

> wanting to know where I come from


Unfortunately, when certain people find out where you are from, they then start commenting on stereotypes. And many are not positive. For example, some people assume that I have automatic weapons in my home. Or that all I eat is junk, soda and fast food, because that is what all Americans eat, right? 

Believe it or not, after I had surgery and an inexplicable viral infection, I was sent to an Internal Medicine specialist, who, after asking where I was from, kept questioning me about my diet. Then he asked if I had children and what they ate, as well as their weights. When I said I did not know my childrens' current weights (my kids have always grown quite quickly), he started lecturing me about childhood obesity. I became offended, as my competence as a mother was being called into question based on my culture alone (or his erroneous misconceptions about my culture) without him even having examined my children. I seriously considered lodging a formal complaint with the hospital, but in the end I decided to let it go. For the record: I have 2 happy, healthy, well-nourished teens who actually have a hard time gaining weight and only eat junk food on Friday nights, which their Spanish father, not their American mother, buys them (usually pizza, no soda).


----------



## SwissMiss

@Spanish Rider, that is awful! I too would have been sorely tempted to file a formal complaint!


----------



## TuyaGirl

@GMA100 Ajax's new owner is really nice to keep updating on him. That's really nice that she will bring him home and getting a new buddy 
Glad to hear baby is doing great despite the seizures and now the slight cold, I hope you both improve soon! He is so cute!! And Mrs Queen seems to be finally setling in just fine, which is great!! 
@Fimargue I hope Talila gets well soon. Sounds like you called a vet, what did he say? Expectations? Keep strong, she needs you, and don't blame yourself, accidents happen all the time when dealing with horses...
@JoBlueQuarter thanks for the enlightment! I hope the birds enjoy the place and you have many coming 
@JCnGrace I hope you get on Flash soon! And lol for the mud party, sometimes I make those kind of comments as well, like they are tired because they spent the night out drinking 
@Change Congratulations!! Yes, you should b proud of Tango, so many first times doing something and being a champ about it. He is gorgeous, and has a great mind but also a great trainer 
@Phantomrose new saddle pad, yay!! 

After a rainy Saturday where I didn't go to the barn, today a shy Sun decided to appear in between rain showers and off I went. All was soaked wet, and even my car was mud skating - awful feeling. BO was happy to see me, and asked me if I had brought the Sun with me  he too confessed sick of rain, and is very worried about his 'rescue' colts, because although they have a drier area on their dry lot they keep standing in mud and are a wet mess. 
Tuya is shedding already, but was blanketed since it's still very cold in here. I spent some time focused on her legs and hooves - hooves need a trimm soon, but legs were clean and cold. She was munching on her hay, and at a point was going to start the pawing fit. I felt so bad I left :-(

Here's pictures from the arena - it's on a bad shape since the storms, and the smooth surface is nothing but the most slippery mess ever! 
The trails are unriddable as well.
I lost count on the times I almost fell... Oh gracious me, lol!
Hoping that in a very near future we can go back to normal life back there....


----------



## Caledonian

I agree with @*SwissMiss* and @Spanish Rider I've had the comments when I was in other countries and in my home country by visiting tourists.

They’ll make fool of my accent, ask if I’m rarely sober, or dress in tartan from head to foot, only eat haggis or fried-food, play the bagpipes, if I have fish scales due to all of the rain and if I’m midge resistant. I could go on for pages. :evil:

Many know what they’ve said and use the comments as a weapon, some are ignorant, others are joking and don’t realise that, over time, even the least offensive of the comments, add up to be very hurtful and demeaning. 

I’m not sure it’s about never having left your little bubble though, the tourists being a good example; I think it’s more about being a decent person, no matter your experiences.

@*Phantomrose* – You’ll notice a difference when you get your own pad and girth. Does he go differently under a western saddle? 

@*GMA100* – It’s amazing what a secure home can do for foster kids. :smile:

@*TuyaGirl* – Your BO sounds nice. With all of the storms your place is going to take a little while to recover. Tuya sounds fighting fit though; I wouldn’t feel guilty, there’s not much you can do until conditions improve. :smile: We’re still getting a dusting of snow with each shower and it’s freezing.


I confess that I managed to get the weekend off. I had thought I was going to have to work on Saturday, as we had a launch of an event with dignitaries and the media. However, they had enough bodies, so I wasn’t needed. I’m not disappointed, that’s the sort of socialising that gives me the shivers. 

Saturday was spent helping to clear the smaller paddocks of manure and we made a start on one of the larger fields.

I was able to ride this morning for half an hour or so. I joined the track that passes the yard and had planned to ride it to the end where it joins an empty field, ride around the field, then return home. When I got there a guy was running a pair of Lurcher dogs and I wasn’t keen on testing his ability to control them, so I turned back early. 

I hope everyone had a good weekend.:smile:


----------



## Phantomrose

@Caledonian - I honestly do not know, as I have yet to have ridden him in the Western saddle yet. My primary discipline is Eventing, so I have been riding English on him for the duration that I owned him so far. I have good news about today, however! Sounds like you had a good and productive weekend as well. Your ride sounded like it went great! 
@TuyaGirl - I cannot wait for it to come in! I'm really excited for it. Ugh, mud and mess... I hope things return to dry and ride able terrain where you are. Seems like a lot of the horses started shedding around this week. 
@Spanish Rider - That is awful being stereotyped like that! It sounds rude of the Doctor to question you like that, and almost condescending in a way. 
@SwissMiss - Lol, when my husband comes to the US to visit me, he gets the guessing game with his accent! Some people asked if he was from Australia, another if he was Scottish (the Scottish is especially funny because he has a very English London accent!) 
@JCnGrace - Oh my, sounds like your equines had quite the good time! Welcome to mud season!

I confess, I had an awesome ride with Jet today! No silliness at the door, no falling off, and it was a relaxed ride, to where we both could focus on work from Wednesday's lesson! I worked on trot-halt-trot transitions, and on getting him to stretch through his back. Everything felt light, relaxed, and feathery with the ride. I was quite happy with how he was going, and how there was no funny business. Best thing of all was that Jet and I had the arena to ourselves, so I felt like I could truly focus on him and me. I am hoping for another good ride on Wednesday.


----------



## SwissMiss

@TuyaGirl the view form that arena is stunning! Not sure if I could concentrate on riding :wink:

And muddy conditions??? Not here - or maybe a bit? :rofl:
Hint: the boots were clean before the ride and I got on and off in front of the barn (dry gravel) 







@Caledonian, I have to admit, I simply love accents and am the nosy one asking "I love your accent, may I ask where you are from?"


----------



## JCnGrace

@TuyaGirl, what is growing in that field beside the road/lane? It looks like cabbages or cauliflower. Is the horse property right outside a city? It's like huge buildings that stop abruptly and then country. It all looks beautiful and GREEN! Maybe the sun will stay out for a few days and dry things up so you can actually do something with Tuya. Can you only make it out on the weekends or do you go during the week too? I don't remember if you've ever said.

@Caledonian, even here in the states we ask each other where they're from because of different regional accents. I've never considered that someone might not like that question so you taught me something and I'll have to be more considerate in the future. I have a tendency to think if I don't mind certain questions then somebody else wouldn't either and the problem with me thinking that is I'll pretty much answer any question without batting an eye. 


And yes I need to do the Flash thing before I get over the urge. I'm planning on one day this week if we get a decent day, I haven't heard the weather forecast. Next week the grandson is coming to spend a few days of his spring break with us so all I will get done is cooking to feed the bottomless pit that is his stomach and cleaning up afterwards. There always has to be a pineapple upside down cake and sausage gravy and biscuits on the menu, he expects those 2 things every visit. He's not spoiled...much. LOL He's actually a pretty good kid, not many 17 year olds like to still hang out with their grandparents.

@GMA100 that's great about The Queen, you may have to give her a new nickname.

@Phantomrose, good ride on Jet today I'm so happy for you! Now to just get those kind of rides consistently and you and Jet can be on your way to doing awesome things together. I have faith you'll get there sooner rather than later.

@SwissMiss, I can totally picture what your horse's belly, cinch and saddle fenders looked like as well.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

GMA100 said:


> @Tazzie- Ear infections SUCK. I’ve had both my ears acting up for over ten years now. And it seems I can’t get a itty bitty cold without them feeling as if they’re going to explode! Even the flu will get them going  Currently I’ve had 4 colds right after another, so my ears haven’t had time to heal up. I definitely feel ya girl!
> 
> @EstrellaandJericho- I also LOVE watching horses in the pasture! The person that bought Ajax just emailed me a update and was like "We’re fixing to move him to our own property with our other new horse and I really can’t wait to look out the window and watch him, cause I find just as much enjoyment in that as working with him" I was like yeesss! Especially watching Ajax, cause he’s such a unique creature to see lol I’ll get some rescue horses to watch and just have someone else take care of them LOL
> 
> @JoBlueQuarter- I’d just leave it. The smell would probably keep the birds away for a long time.
> 
> @blue eyed pony- I’m not sure if I’d like to be told I looked THAT young! I personally think I look my age, I just don’t act like it lol Only one person has told me I act my age and it was a 8 year old, so ya know? Not to accurate  Mahbe I should work on being more mature, but it doesn’t help literally all my friends are 2-5 years younger than me, so........LOL
> 
> 
> @TuyaGirl- I HATE when people overload on perfume! The smell makes me so sick!!!
> 
> 
> I confess, im still in bed at 9:00am and that’s because I have ANOTHER cold and I feel horrible.  Just go away sickness! I have to be better in two weeks for my brother and a good friends wedding!!!!!
> I also confess my Baby brother has gotten SO big! Not quite 6 months old, and is almost 20 pounds and is 25 inches long. Chunky and short! He also is rolling over from the belly to back :happydance::happydance: Seems so small, but for us it’s big and we all stand around him whooping and clapping when he does it. He’s so awesome!


Take Echinacea, and plenty of vitamin C. It really does improve the immune system


----------



## Caledonian

@*JCnGrace* @*SwissMiss* - Oh no, please don’t misunderstand me. The question ‘where are you from’ wouldn’t bother me in the slightest. :smile: I love accents and I guarantee that I’ll ask someone at least once a day at work where they are from (even if it’s another Scottish accent). We love to hear stories from their country, town and family. I’d probably ask you before you got a chance to ask me! :smile: Nor do I mind repeating myself if someone hasn't been able to understand. 

IMO, the difference is when someone asks me (or anyone else) where they are from because of the accent, then proceed to make a fool of it by trying to imitate it in a comic way, or say that we're unintelligible and, as *Spanish Rider* said, adding the stereotypes. 

I’ve had it from tourists, work experience students, line mangers and people I’ve met in passing at competitions and on holiday. 

Mine is half way between the Highland and the Lowland and I’m from the area of Scotland that adds ‘eh!’ to the end of every sentence. Sound familiar?

I’m sure there are people from other countries who can tell a similar story.


I confess that I really should be working. It’s a beautiful, sunny day and I’m struggling to concentrate. Our emails are down again due to the security measures, which won’t be changing, so I’m taking an extra-long break.

We’ve a Timetable on the wall in our admin office and I think I’m going to start using it to plan my day. It says:

9.00 start
9.30 arrive
9.45 coffee break
11.00 work break
11.15 prepare for lunch
12.00 lunch
2.45 afternoon work break
3.00 tea break
4.00 prepare to go home
4.30 go home
5.00 leaving time

Happy Monday everyone!:smile:


----------



## SwissMiss

JCnGrace said:


> @*SwissMiss* , I can totally picture what your horse's belly, cinch and saddle fenders looked like as well.


Yep, had a palomino with leopard spots. Strangely enough I found similar spots on my shirt and even my face :rofl:

And a bottomless pit stomach? I fear I am getting in that realm as well, as DS is growing like a weed sometimes he eats as much as the rest of us together :shock: He will turn 8 next month - don't want to imagine how this will be in 10 years!
@Caledonian, loooove the Scottish burr (I think that is what it is called?). I fully admit only understanding half of it, but after living in the Deep South I am used to ask "can you repeat that, please? I didn't really understand" :rofl:


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

SwissMiss said:


> Yep, had a palomino with leopard spots. Strangely enough I found similar spots on my shirt and even my face :rofl:
> 
> And a bottomless pit stomach? I fear I am getting in that realm as well, as DS is growing like a weed sometimes he eats as much as the rest of us together :shock: He will turn 8 next month - don't want to imagine how this will be in 10 years!
> @Caledonian,* loooove the Scottish burr (I think that is what it is called?). I fully admit only understanding half of it, but after living in the Deep South I am used to ask "can you repeat that, please? I didn't really understand" *:rofl:


IKR?? I love different accents but Scottish takes the prize!! One of the many reasons I dream of visiting Scotland. I love everything about the place! :lol:


----------



## Tazzie

@Caledonian, I'm thankfully feeling better now. Was just super rough there for a time :/ sorry about the crappy time at work. I'm glad you didn't have to work this weekend! And YAY about a small ride!

@JoBlueQuarter, thankfully I am!

@Phantomrose, I'm feeling better! And Izzie didn't join us this weekend :lol: it was for the best. Yay for a new saddle pad! And a good ride!!

@JCnGrace, those sound interesting! I'd been using a heat pad which helped a lot. But thankfully the antibiotics cleared it up, whew. YUM to snickers!! Ugh about your neighbors. And sadly spring isn't here yet... expecting SNOW tomorrow, UGH!!! So even though I'm 100% exhausted, I'm going down to ride tonight. Man, now I'm dying for you to get on Flash!! I want to hear ALLLL about it! Sounds like some ponies wanted a spa day :lol:

@TuyaGirl, exactly. For a while I thought she had a club foot, but my original fabulous farrier (I'm on my fourth; I've fired two, my original fabulous one got a job south of us, and my current one I'll die if he leaves) told me otherwise. Thinking its from poor quality hoof care when she was younger. Place I bought her from wasn't amazing. Thankfully the antibiotics cleared it up  hopefully the weather breaks SOON, UGH! And yuck, I hate strong perfume! I'm glad you at least got to see your girl!! And those views really are stunning!

@GMA100, OUCH! I'd cry if this had been a constant thing. They are a bit achy, but I also spent a lot of time outside this weekend, and it was chilly. So I expected it to ache. But they ARE healing! Sorry you're sick, but YAY about your brother!!! But sorry he may be having seizures :sad: that's terrifying. I loathe that the dairy industry is failing like this. I went to school for animal science, and have an emphasis in dairy (as well as equine and beef). It pains me how many farmers are having their contracts cancelled.

@Change, YAY!!!!! So excited you had such a successful first endurance adventure! LOVE the pictures!! Sounds like Tango is a true star!


Well, this weekend was insane! I rode Izzie on Thursday, but laughed my butt off before I got on her. I put the nonslip pad on getting geared up to canter her.... and saw it STILL wasn't going to work. She's toned up so much these last couple months that I could put a hand between her and a part of the saddle, and start turning it sideways. It was never going to stay put :lol: so I decided she wasn't going period, and just enjoyed a ride on her. She was FABULOUS.

Saturday Syd and I went down to my best friend's place to get ready for the show. Was a LONG day on Saturday, but Syd was a trooper. Only got tired right at the end, and it WAS 9:30, so totally reasonable. Sunday came early at 8 am (we got to sleep in a bit, woot lol), and also was a crazy long day. Show was supposed to start at 9. It didn't start till almost 10. And took forever. Hemi was exhausted before we even began:


















My first class was showing my friend's mare in Native Costume. To be honest, I was more worried to ride her than the greenie four year old lol Sadie is a Saddleseat horse, and totally different than my style. But she was super good! She did what I asked, and we won!










Mister Pickles made his riding debut, and it was utterly adorable. This was a fun show, and my friend doesn't want to be taken seriously with the mini (there are some super serious mini show people here lol)










After his riding debut, my buddy drove him in the driving class, and Syd was his copilot :lol: they were adorable and pretty sure they stole hearts everywhere:

















And the video for you pleasure haha! I was laughing so hard I was crying!






Finally it was mine and Hemi's turn! Hemi was WONDERFUL in his classes. He got a bit looky in the second one, and was a bit tired to pick up the left lead canter right away (which was ok; I was tired too), but he was still WONDERFUL! He has a long way to go still. I'm trying to work him into a longer rein, and it's a slow process. He needs more show miles to feel comfortable with the new way I'm asking him to move. But I'm pleased  and the judge LOVED him!






Tonight I'll be going to ride even though I'm totally exhausted and want to just relax. Weather is turning nasty and need to get some ride time in!


----------



## Caledonian

I like a lot of the US accents, including the Deep South ones. We had students from Indiana, Wisconsin and South Carolina working with us last year and they had nice accents as well. 

@JoBlueQuarter Visiting Canadians last week had very different accents but they were nice to listen to and very understandable. Most of them were from the Calgary, Vancouver and Toronto areas.
@*Tazzie* - What's Saddleseat? There's so many labels that i 'd never use LOL. Mr Pickles is a cutie.

I confess, I managed to leave work at 4.30 (we’re still on winter hours) and I headed out to the field for a bareback ride. It was too nice not to ride. 
The clocks change on Sunday and hopefully Spring will take the hint and come out of hiding as I’m only just getting the feeling back in my nose, fingers and toes…Brrr. It was freezing tonight.
I’m off for something to eat. I’m heating some homemade vegetable soup and I’d like something to go with it but I can’t work out what to make.


----------



## carshon

@Tazzie I* LOVE* that the Joudge or ring steward was waving back at Sydney! What a fun time!!!!

Nothing to confess much. Weather is yucky. Freezing rain Friday night into Sat and glorious yesterday but too muddy to do anything. Gale force winds today and still muddy. I think I have confessed before how much I abhor Spring and its mud!


----------



## Tazzie

@Caldeonian, sorry! It's a different style of English riding. They typically use Saddlebreds for it. They trot super big and look out of control, but they aren't. This was when I tried one of the horses my friend has in the barn. He's a park horse, so he's typically extra hot and flashy when going. He's 19 I think? Good luck with the time change, yuck!
@carshon, I cracked up harder at that! The judge isn't always the friendliest, so I was surprised she waved back! Ugh about your weather!


----------



## Spanish Rider

*SwissMiss,* perhaps you remember that I told *Change* or *AnitaAnne* that my only aunt married a gentleman from the Deep South, Mobile Alabama to be exact. Oh, my goodness! Between his accent, false teeth and sucking on a smoking pipe, I had the dangdest time trying to understand him myself, nevermind my Spanish husband! :confused_color: 

*Caledonian,* Scotland is also on the top of our travel wish list, although I have to pay for 7 years of college starting in August, so I don't know when we'll ever be able to make the trip! My mother's maiden name is Carr, and my boys were born redheads, so they are also curious to visit Scotland. A trip to the land of our ancestor's is definitely on the bucket list.


----------



## Caledonian

@*Spanish Rider* 


‘Between his accent, false teeth and sucking on a smoking pipe, I had the dangdest time trying to understand him myself’:rofl:

I’d love to visit Spain. My friend’s daughter has just returned to Scotland after spending ten years there; mostly in Barcelona. She married a Morrican guy but their divorce was the push for her to return. She’s got some wonderful photos and stories about the landscape and culture.

A good part of my family is in Portland, Oregon, and various satellite towns. Like you the cost of getting there is a bit steep for me, it’s usually my cousin who drops by my house (LOL) on his way to Europe or the Middle East for work.


----------



## GMA100

Gracious!!! I hope everything dries up soon @TuyaGirl!!

Nope, @ JCnGrace, I'm afraid 'The Queen' will stick with her as long as she's with us. She just had a visit with 'Ya know who ' and screamed for almost 3 hours before bedtime last night and woke up screaming again at 6:00 this morning.  It's like just when she's starting to improve and trust us, that "day" comes and she remembers and loses trust again. Kinda reminds me of rescue horses and dogs - they're fine and then they see something and flip out for a while because it brought back horrible memories. But, we're looking on the bright side that she was a cheerful joy for 6 days and hopefully when she comes home from Daycare she'll be the shining lil princess. I tall ya, she is a Cow Girl!!!! She sees my dad going outside and it's Daddy, Daddy. Baccow (Mixture of Spanish and English of Vaca and Cow lol) Such a change from the kid that didn't talk and would get physical if men came near. 

@Caledonian, I love Scottish accents! I want to visit Scotland so bad!!

@Tazzie, looks fun! Sydney is seriously so cute! And yeah, it's so sad how the milk industry is going  You basically have to pay to milk the cows anymore and especially if you have a small dairy. 


@Spanish Rider, some Deep South people can be SO hard to understand, but it's my 2nd favorite accent! I love how the pronounce a regular work like 'Milk' to Meelk. It's so awesome! And yes, I've been raised in the south, but nope. I have no accent that I know of. My mom is a Yankee (sorry) and my dad is Floridian as are everyone in his family, but he has NO accent! 


I confess.....The milk cows are getting SOLD!!!! Yay!! They will probably be gone in a week or so. Not very good prices and we're keeping all the heifers, but no more milking cows for us!!

And here's a new picture I got of Ajax <3 He's looking great and still has that fluffy coat.


----------



## Spanish Rider

> Baccow (Mixture of Spanish and English of Vaca and Cow lol)


My youngest son, who is bilingual, used to do a lot of "mixing". He loved playing with balls, so he invented a word, "ball-bola", which was very practical as it didn't matter if you spoke English or Spanish - you understood what he wanted!



> My mom is a Yankee (sorry)


Why sorry? I'm originally from New England. But I have to say that I much prefer the Red Sox over the Yankees! :mrgreen:


----------



## 6gun Kid

My wife is from Chicago, and I am from South Texas. Her family gets tickled when I talk. So, I have to inform them that I don't have an accent they do!


----------



## horseluvr2524

@Caledonian
so
I love Scotland, same as @GMA100 and so want to visit. I'm getting acquainted with my scottish heritage. See, after a bit of research, I found out that all the things I thought were so cool (loch ness/nessie for example) are actually scottish and not irish! So I tease my husband, who has irish blood and is convinced I must be part of the scots who were originally irish, that Scots have all the cool stuff (loch ness, clydesdales, etc.) and the irish just have whiskey. :razz: I'm just poking at him of course, nothing against the irish!

Scottish dialect confounds and amazes me and makes me laugh. So many funny words, even in written form. I'd say it's Scot-English because I don't understand most of it! I'd love to learn it and use those words myself.


----------



## JCnGrace

@Tazzie, Syd looked so adorable riding in that cart. And that wave cracked me up too, she's infectious!


I don't think I have an accent until I hear a recording of my voice. Oh boy I sound nothing like I do to my own ears. LOL


Decided to bite the bullet and get-er-done and this is how it went.


Even though I didn't plan on actually riding, no way was I a putting a pad and saddle on Flash without knocking some dirt and hair off of him first. Get out all my supplies and noticed I need to put some serious elbow grease into my saddle. It was dusty and stiff as a board but I wasn't going to take the time to do that first. I think the dust made the saddle gain 20 pounds. LOL


Put the pad on his back and then the saddle. Yeah, just no...Pad way too far forward. Try to lift saddle just enough to adjust pad...no again, not enough strength back yet.


Remove both and get them better situated this time. Tighten cinch. SURPRISE I could actually lift my foot high enough to get it in the stirrup. Do the bounce before the heave thing. 


HEAVE HO! Loosen cinch and get the saddle and pad back on his back instead of hanging on his side. Retighten cinch. Start the foot, bounce and heave routine again. Saddle starts to slip again, BUT WAIT just a little so nothing I can't adjust while sitting in the saddle, if I make it on up.


YAY, I'm in the saddle! LOL Mainly just sit there, we were in the stall (big stall) but we do a couple of turns and a few steps back which he was pretty resistant to at first. I only had a halter and one lead on him though. Get off, unsaddle him and praise him for being a trouper. Let him out of the stall and there stands TJ staring at me with sad cow eyes.


So I get the brush and give him a good brushing too. By this time Flash has done high tailed it out of the barn in case I changed my mind and made him go through all that again and all the others are hiding back behind the barn. LOL But TJ is still sticking to my shoulder and making me feel sorry for him so he got a couple of treats too. He was a little gimpy yesterday and I'm sure it was just the accumulation of mud and gravel in his feet because he was doing fine today but I didn't want to push it. I worry about that lump on his leg even though the vet said not to so I told him the next nice day I would take him for a little spin as long as he remained limp free. 


Barely got the mini chores done and here came the rain so I did have pretty good timing. My forearms feel like wet noodles now.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@Caledonian I am going to grow fish scales if all this rain does not stop!  or maybe it's more like :-(
BO really is the best I could have asked for, I am very thankful. Yay for the ride, except for the dogs part. I had two dog incidents and were enough for me. Nice profile picture, eh? Lol!
I hope weather improves around there. Same here...
@Phantomrose according to BO it took Tuya 3 years to fully settle in. She never did anything resembling biting, rearing or bucking because she is a really gentle soul, but would pull back when tied on occasion, and bolted twice back to the barn (one of the times she spooked at another horse by a fence, the other was just my lack of control). All went away by itself when she felt home and safe. My guess is that you are still getting to know each other and after a while things will improve 
@SwissMiss thanks! Yes, the view from the arena is really nice. BO keeps saying it's not everyone that have the luck to ride on a place like that  plus we have access to riding at the beach which is great! I can picture muddy horse and rider just from that picture as well 
@Tazzie Sounds like you had so much fun!! Loved the pictures, especially of the tired horse (lol) and the costume one. The pony is a sweetheart  You are very lucky to ride all this horses! Glad all went well, and ykes for the saddle fit on Izzie!
@GMA100 That's great news about the cows!!  
Aww look at Ajax, such handsome boy. His new owner is really nice to you.
@JCnGrace Thanks! I think I don't share enough pictures of the barn? Lol! It's located in between villages, not big ones. Lots of rural area in there, which I love because you get the best of country and beach in just one place 
What you see along the road are cabbages, and how tasty they are  That land used to be pasture for BO's horses and my gallop track, but since the property has a new owner he tried to make profit out of it and rented the whole upper land to a farmer. If I find a picture of before I will come back and share. 
Unfortunately I can only manage to go there twice a week :-(
You write so well I could see the saddle slipping, the horses hiding, Flash getting the hell outa there... Lol! Glad you made it. My saddle must look like yours 

I confess the weather forecast didn't predict rain for today and I left the umbrella at home. Now I will get soaking wet when I come off the subway because it's pouring rain... And I had the hopes Tuya could graze on her green paddock for a while these days... Lets hope for the best :-(


----------



## TuyaGirl

@JCnGrace here you go. Up to where you can see, and more 

*sorry they came up sideways*


----------



## blue eyed pony

We have a big storm on the way which of course means it's humid as all get-out, with no sign of relief any time soon. It's not HOT as such (though I'm pretty sure a lot of you Yanks, aside from the ones who live in the South, would beg to differ ;P ) but oh god is it ever bloody humid.

Well, Ikora's had a week and a half off because I'm a hot mess right now. So I had to ride. So I did... for 20 minutes, mostly in trot, before both of us went NOPE STUFF THIS WE'RE OUT and I dismounted. Right now I am wishing for nice spring weather, or the snow my boyfriend has (he's in Maryland). Yes please? Snow? Cold? 

It's so bad here I deliberately drenched myself while hosing my horse down, and I HATE water.


----------



## SwissMiss

@blue eyed pony, hot is one thing (not too bad), but I hear you on the humid. I dread the time when my glasses get all foggy the moment I step outside


----------



## Tazzie

@GMA100, it was fun  and she's full of sass haha! And yeah, it's horrible. People don't realize what is happening... they complain about milk prices now. Just wait until it's all commercial and they can dictate prices... I'm glad you were able to sell the cows, but not for as much as you wanted :sad: and The Queen sounds like a hoot! Sorry she reverts on those days.... and lol, I'm technically a Yankee too :lol: I was born outside of Chicago, and lived in Michigan. Only moved to Kentucky because of Nick!
@JCnGrace, the lady who runs the show ADORED it! She likes her shows to be fun, and we definitely brought the fun :lol: it was funny when we were outside watching the road pony to bike warm up (my friend who was driving the mini was also driving the road pony). These two ladies were talking, and one goes "remember how I said there was this cute girl waving at everyone in the mini cart?? *points to Syd* That's the little girl!!" I was like "she had a few extra doses of sass when she was born" :lol: everyone remarked how much a trooper she was this weekend too. There were zero meltdowns to be had all day on Saturday, and it was a LONG day. HOORAY for tacking up and hopping on though!! Oh I can't wait to hear your riding adventures now! Even just the walking in the stall has me all excited!!
@TuyaGirl, we had so much fun!! Hemi is a total ham for sure  and I was just happy Sadie did what I asked :lol: but I had to remain calm because if I got worked up, so would she. And I didn't want that happening! I definitely am lucky! It's all thanks to my best friend! And on the saddle fit, it was expected honestly. It'll be adjusted in less than a month. I *might* grab my shimmable pad tonight to see if we can help it be a bit more stable, but I'll be surprised if we can. She's fine with it at the trot at least! And oh man!! I hope you don't get *too* wet! I have my umbrella here today, but it wasn't raining here... at home it was though *sigh* love the pictures!!


Well, didn't get to ride last night. Nick ended up having to work. He at least asked me before saying yes. I said if he had to, and if he would agree to haul me to the indoor to ride since it's raining/snowing today. He agreed, and I just checked with the lady who owns the indoor and she said we could use it! Woohoo! Trying to get my ride time in before we leave for Disney! Week from today!


----------



## Tazzie

I know you all are busy, but....

GUYS!!!!

IZZIE IS DOING BREYERFEST!! I'm legit SO FREAKING EXCITED that all caps are absolutely necessary!

Link about Breyerfest 

BreyerFest 2018 Off to the Races


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

That's SO cool @Tazzie!!! You'll have to take a million pictures for us!!


----------



## Caledonian

@*Tazzie* – Never too busy for good news. Congrats to you both.

@*6gun Kid* – I’ve been saying that for years: it’s everyone else who has the accent! :smile:

@JCnGrace – I can’t listen to my own voice. It makes me cringe! I’ve no idea who the person is.

Yay! that you’re back in the saddle. Sounds like TJ hated being left out of all the attention.

If you don’t mind me asking: what’s the purpose of the back cinch? Is that the correct name for it?

@*GMA100* - That’s a tough start to life when you’ve got to get over memories. She must enjoy Daycare if she comes home in a positive mood. 

@*blue eyed pony* – Ikora is a nice name: does it mean anything?

@*SwissMiss* – I know what you mean about fogged glasses. It was the opposite with me last night. I took out the rubbish bins and stood in the cold air looking at the stars. When I came in, my glasses fogged up and I nearly went by length over a pair of boots. They may, or may not, have been my own. I didn’t get much sympathy.

@*horseluvr2524* - The history, language, culture and folklore are very interesting. I love to research it as well, as my job tends to restrict me to a certain historical period and subject. Then again, I’d happily sit for hours and listen to anyone’s history! 

@*TuyaGirl* – They’re really nice pictures. Blue sky, green field and happy ponies.

I’m wary around dogs as I’m not sure about Blaze; we’re still getting to know each other. I was better with Toby as he was used to the two Dobermans who stayed at the farm. They were always running around his feet and bursting out of bushes. 

The profile picture is Pepsi, a 14.3hh, TB x welsh cob mare. When she came to me she was very standoffish and thought that she could do what she wanted when she wanted. Her behaviour improved with time but her aloofness never changed.


----------



## blue eyed pony

@SwissMiss - I hate humidity. I can take dry heat without any trouble, and have been known to happily work/ride HARD in 108F if it's dry heat (yes.... that is extremely hot for the horses.... but they are used to the conditions, it's not like I'm taking a Canadian horse and asking it to work in Australian conditions!), but as soon as it's 65ish and humid I just die. The word I want to use, I can't use on this forum :lol:
@Caledonian - she's named after a video game character, Ikora Rey from Destiny, because they're both brown, beautiful, brave, smart and sassy


----------



## JCnGrace

@Tazzie, that is wonderful news! CONGRATS! CONGRATS! CONGRATS! How excited you must be! Did I remember to congratulate you? LOL 

@Caledonian, don't be too happy about me being back in the saddle. I only bothered just because I was curious to know if I could still mount from the ground. Having to saddle him 3 times made me remember why I rarely bother with a saddle any more. LOL I still ride a little, just nothing like I used to, mostly a bareback stroll through the pasture or from one barn to the other. I haven't been able to jump on bareback from the ground since I was 49 (yes I kept track because of a comment other people made when I was younger) so I use the water trough as a mounting block thus why I didn't know if I could get on without a little help.


Rear cinch is a can of worms. I don't believe they are needed for the most part and I don't use one. Others swear they add stability, like keeping the saddle in place going down a steep trail or roping calves, and won't ride without them. The saddle I had for my pony when I was kid would stand straight up on it's pommel with a sudden stop. That saddle could have used a rear cinch but didn't have the hardware to attach one. I've never had a saddle since that would do that. I've ridden some pretty knarley trails and the only time I had the saddle slide too far forward was on a friends mare who had no withers and I was using his saddle that did have a back cinch so I just don't buy into that. Been down that trail many other times on my own horse using no back strap without a problem. I've never roped a calf so can't say whether it helps in that case or not. So like with a lot of horse practices it's a matter of opinion.




We got snow! Lots and lots of snow and it's still coming down. I shoveled it when I did the evening chores, hubby shoveled about 9:30 pm and I still had to wade through the stuff to put the dog out on his chain. LOL I didn't even get this paragraph finished before he was barking to come back in.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@Tazzie CONGRATULATIONS!! Izzie's fame is getting spread out  How did it happen? They contacted you inviting? Really happy for you!
@Caledonian Tuya is used to dogs, we have 5 at the barn, and she even had a dog chasing a cat passing underneath her and she didn't mind much  On the leash, barking behind gates, all ok. The issues we had were about having dogs coming out of nowhere in an aggressive mode. The first time she was about to kick the dog in the jaw (a labrador some dumb kids instigated towards us because well, I am a girl you know?), and the second a german shepherd that jumped from the sand dunes threatening to bite another mare's legs. Tuya did a 180 degree turn and was like 'I am outa here' lol! Makes me very wary since then because people like to walk their dogs on the beach and have all the right to do it.
Your horse is really gorgeous. We do not have the cob type of horse around here, it's a shame :-(

I hate humid weather. I get all sweaty and it gets harder for me to breathe. 

Well those green pastures are gone now, although still plenty of room around the main house. I miss the way it was. And when we move a little further down there goes the sea sight.... :-(

Luckily it stopped raining yesterday and I didn't get wet 

Have a great day!!


----------



## Tazzie

@JoBlueQuarter, I promise there will be TONS! I am so excited!!
@Caledonain, thank you!  and beautiful horse! I'm wary of dogs off leash as well when riding. Izzie HATES dogs, but doesn't run. She'd attack them instead :/
@JCnGrace, thank you!!! Gosh I'm so excited!!! I've been excited all night! I do hope you get our and ride more. And I've heard those reasonings too for a back cinch, but don't see too many used.
@TuyaGirl, haha yes! And I'd mentioned it to her a couple months ago that we'd love to do it if she'd have a space for us. Turns out she did! I'm SUPER excited about it! I sent off Izzie's info today  I'm glad you didn't get wet yesterday! Sorry about the humidity :sad:

Ugh, what a night.

Every once in a while Izzie plays the "you can't catch me game." We're talking it's been a good year plus since she's been as bad as she was last night. But last night she threw major disrespect in there too. She was rearing straight up and striking, kicking at me, bucking at me, etc. Just BAD! So I drove her HARD. She put herself in the top part of the field, and I acted as the gate. Only way out was to come to me. Nick finally came and helped, and he became the gate so I could drive her. Took a good 30 minutes, and she was tired by the end of it. I refused to walk to her when she was behaving like that. She had to drop the dominance crap and walk to me. Which she did. I didn't go easy on her riding either. She was tired and tried to put in the bare minimum. So to make it tougher, we had a transitions night. Collected trot, halt, trot, extend the trot, halt, change directions, etc. I got her going much better than she started and called it a night. I wouldn't be shocked if she was sore today (from her antics, not my riding). But I don't do disrespect.


----------



## GMA100

Take pictures, @Tazzie! Congrats! It’s so exciting!

@Caledonian, she hates Dayacare, but basically it makes her appreciate us more and therefore she acts *some* better. 

@JCnGrace, my brother and his Fiancé have snow also. He live so in VA and she’s in NC. They were hoping for a spring wedding, but it’s in less than a week lol Might have to be a wanna be spring wedding!

@Tazzie, sounds like an adventurous evening lol I well remember my horses being angels one day Aand then the next they acted like the devil himself had visited them and decided to stay!!! Good for you for being tough! 


As of this evening. WE WILL HAVE ZERO MILK COWS!!! Only heifers!!! I’m so excited! They called this morning and were like "we got the trucks coming at 6:30 or 7:00 in the evening." And now I only have to milk one more time! Now I need to have a party! 

You guys could keep us in y’all s thoughts. Just as we thought it was getting better, The Queen took a turn for the worst. She screamed half the night with terrors and we know it’s from the trauma she’s suffered. Her SW is saying possibly moving her somewhere else if we are just so tired, but come on. It’s not what we want and we all know it would make her trauma worse. We love the kid, and we just need her to get some help!! So yeah, it’s kinda a good/bad day. Life gets this way I guess!!


----------



## carshon

@GMA100 is just makes me sick that a baby can have terrors from what others have done to her in her short life. God Bless your family for taking her in.


----------



## Spanish Rider

*GMA100,*
Perhaps you already know this, but, regardless of trauma, some young children can be very sensitive to certain games, stories or movies/TV shows. From 18 months until about 4 yrs of age, my son went through an stage of anxiety that would lead to night terrors. His triggers were loud noises (even his own crying), peak-a-boo, hide-and-seek, tag, and any movie or TV show that had a somewhat "naughty" character or chasing/hiding. When he had repetitive terrors about a "naughty cat", it took me ages to figure out that he was having nightmares of Sylvester and Tweety, yet he never expressed fear while watching the show. In the end, we had to get rid of all TV and traditional children's stories.

Good luck, and I hope you all can get some support.


----------



## PoptartShop

@Tazzie So excited to hear that about Breyerfest. That is AMAZING NEWS!!!! Congrats!!!!  Cannot wait for pictures. & ha, she thought she could act like that...WRONG, Momma doesn’t take any disrespect. LOL. Exactly!
@TuyaGirl beautiful area! I love it! Ugh, I’m sure you are so over the mud though.  So annoying! Just when you don’t think you need an umbrella. & I hope the rain continues to stop, that’d be nice! Where is the beautiful weather!! I miss green pastures too! 
@JCnGrace I agree with TuyaGirl, your posts are always so clear & I can always picture the scenarios in my head! LOL. Aw Flash! I can totally picture it!
@Caledonian glad you got a nice bareback ride in! Leaving work early doesn’t happen often!
@GMA100 aw, so sorry to hear that about the night terrors. Poor thing.  It is really a great thing that you guys took her in. Really amazing. & yay for the milk cows being sold! 

I confess, it’s a SNOW DAY!  Snowing hard now, I’m off work today, & yesterday they let us leave early too because it snowed a bit. Yay! I hate the snow...but I’m getting paid to do nothing today so I can’t really complain I guess? 

I really am loving my new job though. It’s going really well. So busy though! But in a good way. All is well!

I rode Camden on Sunday. He was so good! Planning on taking him to Fair Hill next Friday for the Paperchase trail ride. He does so well on trails, & he could use the exercise too! Eeeeek! 
Here’s a picture of his silliness: he’s such a ham. 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Caledonian

@*JCnGrace* – I had wondered if that was the purpose of the rear cinch. I used to compare it to the balance girth on a side-saddle which has a similar purpose – preventing lift at the back, twisting and other movement. I’d see people here riding western without a rear cinch but I’d never seen a side-saddle without a balance girth. The potential to twist and move may be greater with the side-saddle in any discipline, taking away personal choice. I know that, as I don’t ride side-saddle very often, I’ve to work hard not to twist or move my weight too far to the near-side if I lose my balance. 

I haven’t been able to get on from the ground bareback since I was a teenager LOL. 

I’ve been sticking to bareback unless we do road work. With unpredictable weather and limited daylight, it’s quicker to throw on a bridle and, being a Highland, Blaze, is built like a couch.

@*Tazzie* – Pepsi had the same dominance issue. She’d stand calmly until I touched her headcollar and then she’d rear and kick and try to floor me before storming off across the field. The only thing that worked with her was to immediately spin her and growl. The surprise broke her train of thought and unbalanced her so she couldn’t go up. I never knew what I’d get when I went to catch her. We eventually moved her into a smaller field with an easy to catch companion. When he came in, if she wasn’t waiting calmly at the gate as well, then she was left out on her own until she gave in. 

@*GMA100* - That’s really sad. I’m no expert when it comes to these sorts of things but I would’ve thought a stable family would be the best way forward and not moving her to new locations with strange people.

@*PoptartShop* – That face on Camden is so soft. Good to see you back and I’m glad that your job is working out. 



Nothing to confess, it’s been one of those grey weather days filled with paperwork. At least it’s Wednesday; not long to the weekend.:smile:


----------



## GMA100

Well, The Queen is acting good! Very clingy, but not any tantrums. Praying her newest meds willl work tonight!!


I confess, the second load of cows are getting loaded up and I’m in the bathroom hiding. I have no idea why, I was fine till I saw my cow. Then I kinda broke. So after the first truck left I came up to the house to have a good cry  It’s all I’ve ever known, I’ve helped raise over half of these cows from itty bitty babies and I hate we have to sell them. I mean, I was happy, but now I’m not! Such mixed emotions! 


The picture is of me and my cow Sunny. I raised her since the day she was born. I trained her like a horse and taught her some Liberty work. She would follow me, stop, turn and back up. All without a halter.


----------



## JCnGrace

@*Tazzie*, do you know what you and Izzie will be doing at Breyerfest? The link you posted said this year's theme was all different kinds of racing and my immediate thought was hmmm...those race goggles you've been getting her used to were an omen. LOL

@*GMA100*, what doesn't the SW have kids? Folks get wore out with 1 new baby let alone 2, doesn't mean you don't force the time and energy it requires to do right by them. Besides that it sounds as if this new bout of terrors was brought on by having to visit birth family, so what the heck is SW thinking? 


I know exactly what you feel about your cow. I bottle raised a steer and there came a time I knew I had to get rid of him but it still made me really sad. Yours was trained like a horse and mine thought he was a dog. Dogs and cats were the only 4-legged animals he wasn't scared of. LOL 

@*PoptartShop*, could you hear the muttered profanities too? LOL 


So glad you are happy with your new job! I'm sure it makes life much more enjoyable. Add in an upcoming trail ride on Camden and it don't get much better than that. Camden the Ham is very photogenic and I think he likes posing for the camera!

@*Caledonian*, the only time I've tried to ride side saddle is when I get saddle sore and just hook a leg over the saddle horn for a while. I did ok at a walk but not good at all any faster. I'm always in great awe of women who can manage it. And going over jumps, DANG, how do you manage that? 


My horses are all well covered in flesh so they are comfortable bareback. Plus when I was a kid that's about the only way I rode so I'm comfortable with it too.




Hubby heard on the news we got 9 inches of snow, I think we got more. Warm enough today that a good portion of it melted so now back to mud and I had trouble finding enough unsaturated spots to throw their flakes of hay tonight. Snow on the ground and I found the first tick of the season on Flash tonight. How crazy is that?


----------



## TuyaGirl

@GMA100 in my mind made no sense to move the Queen to another place. All she needs is a stable environment and not to try to adapt constantly. I am glad to hear she was better last time 
I totally understand you breaking down when the cows finally went away. It's a mixed feeling right? But they are not going to slaughter are they? And if you still kept some heifers why didn't you keep your heart cow? Not possible at all? Sounded like a one in a million animal.
And I am sorry about the wrong weather for the wedding. Who would guess?
@Tazzie oh wow, somehow I would never picture Izzie acting out like that! You did a great job it seems. She must know mummy is in charge, lol!
When Tuya was left on a huge pasture for a Summer she was with another mare she gets along with. Well that mare is really hard to catch, and Tuya started to act out like her, being a cow. Plus was getting herd bound. Just no, lol! I was glad to have my mare back when we separated them. The other mare would go through the electric fence to follow mine, so just wasn't working both ways...
@Caledonian in here the traditional way of riding to women is sideways. I never tried it, but seems hard to me. They ride in portuguese saddles, just one cinch I suppose (BO has several and they all have one only).
I can only ride bareback for a while, I think I don't hurt my mare but her spine hurts me :-(
@PoptartShop hi girl!! How are you? Great, right? I am so happy to hear that you are enjoying your job!! And ham Camdem is so expressive, I love him! I bet you cannot wait for him to be fully yours  I hope all goes well at Fair Hill. And the weather is good Friday. Geez where is Spring this year??
@JCnGrace I need Spring but I don't miss the tickles. We have a lot in here and I worry because I am not 24/7 controlling Tuya...

Just came in to reply while on the bus on my way to work, my life is so lame during the week I have nothing to confess...


----------



## Tazzie

@GMA100, thank you! I'm pumped! And ugh, I HATE it. She hasn't done the you can't catch me game in a while, which that alone annoys me. She's NEVER shown that amount of disrespect. I'm honestly wondering if something is changing in their herd dynamics. The lead horse is Flash, who is I think either 33 or 34 this year. I'm worrying he's kind of giving up that spot, and Izzie is battling for it. Either way, that should NOT include me! I hear you on the bittersweet of the cows leaving. It's both good and bad. Hopefully whoever bought them takes good care of your baby. And awww, I hope the queen is better with her new meds!!

@PoptartShop, I'm so excited!! I just can't wait! Izzie will LOVE it! And EXACTLY. I do NOT do disrespect. I loathe disrespect in horses. Thankfully this isn't a common occurrence for her. And awww, so glad you got to ride your boy!! And I'm SO glad the new job is going well!!

@Caledonian, I wasn't even getting to her head. If I tried to walk to her, she reared up striking. So I sent her away HARD and made her come to ME. Only then was she allowed to rest. There was a bunch of licking and chewing as her sign of me being the leader. She's never been that way, so I'm hopeful I nipped it in the bud. I will know for sure tomorrow. Thank goodness the weekend is almost here!

@JCnGrace, hahaha! No racehorse stuff :lol: each year at Breyerfest they do a theme. Last year was India with the Marwari. I'll actually be doing Sport Horse Under Saddle  this was a neat little video our region president put together from over the years  each breed gets a demo to present what each breed can offer. Arabs are usually ever associated with flighty, spooky, and halter, so she makes it as diverse as possible. One of my friends does bridleless trail to prove our Arabs are sane :wink: UGH to this snow! And we'll be getting hit tomorrow night and Saturday... of course it's when we have to haul Izzie :/






@TuyaGirl, it's not common she's like that. And she's NEVER disrespectful like that. I really think something is changing in their herd dynamics. I'm actually kind of worried this is the year we lose Flash, the herd leader. He's 33 or 34 this year :/ so I think she was seeing what she could do. I'm hoping the lesson settled in, particularly since I'm sure she was sore last night. Yikes about Tuya and the other mare!! And regardless, we love having you pop in <3


Whew, I'm beat! Eye doctor appointment today. I didn't ride last night due to weather, and today I'll have my eyes dilated. So no riding. Shooting for tomorrow since I need to bring home her feed containers to refill them before Disney. And praying this snow storm doesn't hit until afternoon on Saturday. Hauling Izzie to a vaccine clinic on Saturday, and really don't want to be hauling her in the snow :/


----------



## blue eyed pony

I confess I got brave and asked for critique again.

My last critique post did not go the way I hoped, so that was uh... not easy. But hopefully someone will spot things I've missed & advise me on how to fix them  

Ikora is going amazingly. I need to get her massaged again, and I need to book the farrier for next week (he doesn't like to book himself too far ahead!), and she needs her teeth done... we're in for an expensive next few weeks. Here are a couple of photos from today - also posted in the critique thread.


----------



## GMA100

@JCnGrace, she has one or two grown kids. I don’t think she understands....Basically, if The Queen thinks we’re going to leave her, he flips and goes back to the screaming clingy kid. Visits make her act up also, but that is normal. And yeah, I knew I had to let Sunny go, but all the memories of me as a little, little girl and her came flooding back and I was like wow! I can’t imagine this not being my life anymore!
I swear the weather doesn’t know what it wants to do! It’s crazy!! 
@PoptartShop Camden is as cute as ever!! I may have missed it, but are you planning on adopting him? 
@TuyaGirl I would love to keep her, but honestly, she’s kind and mean in the parlor and would kick a bucket over if I were to milk her by hand and also, she’s one of the best cows in the herd and would give WAY to much milk for us. And the cows went to a long time friend of my dads dairy about 7-8 hours away. 
@Tazzie bummer you can’t ride.  Hopefully you can asap and the snow will melt! 


After we all came in from packing the cows off, I put TQ to bed and then I came out and made cupcakes. At 10:30PM. This morning I frosted them and wow!!!! they’re delicious! Baking is the thing I do when I’m in a weird mood and last night was the weirdest place I’ve been in my life. As the Truck haulers pulled past the house, they honked the horns as a final goodbye. It was so sweet! <3 
The queen was only up for about 15 mins in the night. progress!!!!!!


----------



## JCnGrace

I confess that I didn't do anything either useful or exciting today.

@*Tazzie*, I wouldn't want to haul in the snow either unless I could be the only one on the road. LOL

@*blue eyed pony*, you look good in the pictures so I hope you get some good comments. I'm not familiar enough with English or jumping to say anything educated.

@*GMA100*, cupcakes sound delicious! Did you make enough for all of us? LOL


Funny story about when my dad had dairy cows, well 2 actually. I guess there was a time mom was helping him and tried to put a milker on the bull. She never lived that down. They also had a cow that would kick and her name was obviously Kickers. Dad had quit farming by the time I was born but we had lots of home movies of my siblings riding her and when I was little I told people I used to have a cow I could ride. I guess it would make me pretty mad when they'd tell me I wasn't even born yet when they had her. LOL


P.S. I hope I haven't already told you those stories. I often have the nagging feeling I'm repeating myself.


----------



## blue eyed pony

@JCnGrace - thank you  I've had some useful critique, and nobody's been super harsh (though it helps that I asked people to please be nice because I'm sensitive lol). Now to go ride and apply it!


----------



## JCnGrace

I went and checked out your thread @blue eyed pony and did notice you were getting helpful replies. My only thoughts were that sometimes you looked like you were leaning too far forward but again I'm totally unknowledgeable about your discipline so for all I know you're supposed to lean forward.


----------



## blue eyed pony

@JCnGrace - I'm not supposed to lean forward on the flat! Only ever between fences and only ever a very specific amount. It's an old bad habit I'm still working on


----------



## TuyaGirl

@Tazzie well thank you for the nice words, you are very sweet  Wow nice video, I just love how horses get to interact with people. And loved the costumes as well.
Hopefully you will be able to haul Izzie safely through the snow.
@GMA100 oh I get it. At least you know where they go, and will be well taken care of. The honking part must have been quite sentimental :-(
When I am upset I make desserts as well. I hate cooking food, but desserts is a different matter 
Glad to hear Queen is sleeping better 
@blue eyed pony I always think that it's very brave to put us out there for critique. I could never do that, not that I think I have bad position, just because 
I don't jump but yes, take the advice you were given to improve every ride 
@JCnGrace that's the first time you told that story I think 
Not worst than me who would tell everyone I was immortal, lol! Can you tell I have serious issues with death? 

I hope everyone has a nice weekend, in here is raining :-(
Ok it's enough, no? In 10 days rained more than the average amount for two months... Sigh


----------



## blue eyed pony

@TuyaGirl - I haven't seen my coach in an unfortunately long time and my money situation isn't looking like improving any time soon, so online critique is one of the only ways I can continue to improve and learn! Thankfully Ikora is very honest and forgiving (if sensitive and easily offended) and I can get away with it...


----------



## carshon

I seem to have a lot to confess today.

We are due to get 9-12 inches of heavy wet snow. Just when we thought spring was going to be here for good! It won't last long but my fields were just drying up and riding was looking like a possibility but nope not now!

And my Aunt (who I am very close to) has been in the hospital with pneumonia brought on by the flu. She seemed to be progressing well until they found a blood clot in her lung. The cat scan found the clot but also found an enlarged liver. So another cat scan showed a mass behind the liver. NOT good news. I am going to sit with my cousins at the hospital today as she goes through a procedure to try and flush the blood clot from her lung. While she is under for that procedure they plan on going in and trying to biopsy the mass behind her liver. My cousins are a wreck. And to make matters even more complicated my Uncle (her husband) is wheel chair bound and my Aunt (a retired nurse) has been his primary care giver. And to make matters even MORE complicated I have not told my mother yet - that there is a possibility my Aunt has cancer. Before the stones come out please understand that my Mom LOVES and I mean LOVES drama - and to be the center of attention. And earlier this week while my Aunt was in the hospital my Mom calls with her problems that my dear Aunt feels the need (as the big sister) to resolve. So my cousin and I talked yesterday and felt it was best to get these 2 procedures out of the way and get a feel for the next steps before we tell my Mom. My Aunt will be 78 in 3weeks and is already struggling with her own limitations and worrying about my Uncle and then the possibility of cancer - my cousin and I feel that she really did not need my Mom and her love of excitement before today. I will call her after the procedures and give her an update and take the tongue lashing that she will give. At this time I am just thinking of my Aunt and cousins. So please say a prayer for my Aunt - she has been like a mother to me.


----------



## blue eyed pony

@carshon I'm sorry to hear about your Aunt  cancer is a scary time for everyone. I hope the mass is found to be benign.


----------



## JCnGrace

@carshon, prayers and hugs of support coming your way. I understand completely why you're not telling your mom until you know something for sure. We're here for you if you need us!


----------



## TimWhit91

Somehow my baby boy is 2 years old today. Where has the time gone?


----------



## blue eyed pony

@TimWhit91 it goes so fast! I'm not a parent but my dog is 10 this year and my horse will be turning 7 in September, and I feel like I blinked and missed it!


----------



## Tazzie

@GMA100, how sweet they honked their horn <3 and I should be able to ride tonight. Cupcakes sound yummy!! Yay for the queen only being up for 15 minutes!
@JCnGrace, yay for doing nothing yesterday :lol: and the clinic was cancelled, so we won't be hauling anyone anywhere. Haha at the story! It's not one you've said before! And even so, I like your stories 
@TuyaGirl, you're welcome  I like that you check in even if you don't have much going on! You're one of the bright spots on here  the Arab costumes are quite fun! And I love the interactions too  Izzie will be so excited to mingle with people! And won't be hauling now. They cancelled the clinic. Sorry about all the rain though :sad:
@carshon, prayers for your aunt. And I'm supporting you 100% in not telling your mom until there are answers.


Well, glad the weekend is about here. Was stressed and upset all night last night. It's resolved, but not in the manner I really wanted. But what can you do? Just frustrated. I get to sleep in tomorrow, so there is that at least. And then shopping for stuff for our trip  I'm just ready to GO! Today is Nick's last day of work. I still have to work on Monday :lol:


----------



## TuyaGirl

Ok I am back for quick replies 
@TimWhit91 Happy Birthday to your son! And congrats to mummy as well 
@carshon I am sorry that your family is going through this. I hope and pray is nothing serious. And I too totally get the avoiding drama idea.
@Tazzie I am sorry that the clinic was cancelled. Take the chance to rest a bit instead... Plus only one day of work, I am so jealous 

Well there's yet another storm coming. With a name I cannot recall right now because it's Friday and I am tired  And when storms have names they are nasty... Can I cry now? :-(


----------



## Spanish Rider

> Somehow my baby boy is 2 years old today. Where has the time gone?


Tell me about it! Mine is 15 today. Still my baby, though.


----------



## EstrellaandJericho

I confess...

I might end up liking driving more than I like riding. I went to visit the donkeys and I am in LOVE.


----------



## JCnGrace

TimWhit91 said:


> Somehow my baby boy is 2 years old today. Where has the time gone?





Spanish Rider said:


> Tell me about it! Mine is 15 today. Still my baby, though.



:happy-birthday8:

@Tazzie, have a wonderful vacation! 


Those donkeys are too cute @EstrellaandJericho. Driving is fun!


So yesterday I asked hubby if he needed anything from Bedford (a town larger than our local one we sometimes go to) and he wanted to me to wait to go until today so he could go too. Had him drop me off at Penny's while he went to Lowes because I needed to bra shop (YUCK) and left there with 2 of what I went in for PLUS 3 dresses and a shirt. They were having an awesome sale! Now I don't plan on keeping all 3 dresses but they were swamped and all the fitting rooms were busy and I had a hubby who I was sure was waiting by this time so I just made sure everything was returnable and paid my $139.00 bill. Yes all those things for that little amount of money. Told hubby I wished he had stayed home so I could have looked and tried on a little more. LOL Maybe the sale will still be going on next week when I return what I don't want and I'm going alone!


Then we went to Rural King to get dog biscuits and food. Next stop was Golden Corral and I ate way too much. The first one I ever ate at was in my hometown and it was TERRIBLE so went for many years without eating at another one. When we moved down here we had some friends that wanted to go and I wasn't thrilled with the idea but went along to get along and this one is GOOD. Seems these places are hit and miss because have since ate at others that are still not good so I guess it depends on their cook and/or manager. Then went to Walmart to get a couple of things and back home.


Did chores, came in and sat down in front of the TV and promptly fell asleep. I must have shopped until I dropped. LOL


----------



## JCnGrace

@TuyaGirl, if those storms don't stop soon you're going to wash away! Gee it seems like you're getting hit one right after the other. We're getting bad weather too but it seems like we have it hit and then get a couple of nice days before the next one hits. Yesterday and today were nice but tomorrow the rain with a possibility of snow, depending on the temps, starts again and supposed to last for at least a full 24 hours. I think all of March is going to go down as being all lion and not the old saying of in like a lion, out like a lamb. Then it will be April showers bring May flowers. LOL Enough rain already, save some for summer when we need it!


----------



## blue eyed pony

I confess my horse has been a right cow the past couple of days. I thought it was the weather, and then my back and tummy cramped up today and I realised WAIT NO it's me. Poor sensitive wee mare responds more strongly to my hormones than I do.

BUT my mama has a saddle now, she got it for her birthday (the lucky duck!) and she's getting it fitted tomorrow, so we should be able to start riding down to the beach together!


----------



## carshon

I am here to confess that I spent 9 hours at the hospital yesterday with cousins and Aunt and her procedures went extremely well - and the Dr's think NO CANCER! Yeah we are all so excited and relieved. Thank you all for the kind thoughts for my dear Aunt. she truly is a one in a million person.

And the snow is here. 51 yesterday and blowing snow today. I love NW IL! we are supposed to have highs near 60 on Tuesday with thunderstorms.


----------



## Caledonian

@*TuyaGirl* – You’ve had a rough winter with the storms. Mind you it’s been a rough one for Europe in general. I was watching the weather at lunch time today and the presenter was talking about Storm Hugo hitting that area and I thought of you.

@*carshon* – I’m so sorry to hear about your Aunt being ill. At least it’s not cancer. It lifts a weight off your shoulders. My thoughts are with you and your family. 

@*JCnGrace* – I like your stories too!

I hate shopping, especially for clothes. I can’t get a pair of jeans or dress trousers to fit me properly. I’ve been to all of our local shops and they either fit on the waist but are too tight on the hips or vice versa. I finally got a pair of jeans to fit, if too short. I thought, okay this is doable, they’ll have longer. The assistant said sorry we don’t make them in a longer size. 



It’s been a nice day today, bright and sunny. It’s to get worse by the end of the week, with a threat of low temperatures and snow. We’re not getting away from the ‘beast from the east’ as the presenters have called this pattern of weather. 

The nice weather allowed me to get out and about. I went shopping at our local outlet village this morning, then met up with a friend to shoot archery. I think there was more laughing than shooting. 

I was going to ride in the afternoon but the garden was in a state with the bad weather and I couldn’t ignore it for any longer. I managed to de-moss the grass and then cut it, hoed the earth and cut back roses and bushes. It’s tidier even though the poor daffodils and snowdrops look bedraggled.


Riding tomorrow I hope.


----------



## Phantomrose

I confess that I've just been lurking over the Confession Time thread, reading and liking posts because I simply did not know what to say lol, and just enjoy reading everyone's confessions and how their days are going! Not much else going on lol. Work was crazy yesterday and today, and tomorrow is another day at the barn. Happy for the nice weather for once lol! Hope everyone is having a good weekend!


----------



## JCnGrace

Eventually that too will pass @blue eyed pony. LOL 


Great news about your aunt @carshon! Huge sigh of relief.

@Caledonian, I hate shopping too and I also hate admitting this but the thought crossed my mind when we had mom's cancer scare that I had absolutely nothing to wear to a funeral and I wouldn't have time to shop for something after the fact. Regardless that it was just a scare I decided I probably needed to keep a couple of nice things in my closet since none of my old nice things fit me anymore. Thus why I grabbed those dresses and the shirt was a chambray with embroidery and who doesn't need one more chambray shirt to wear with jeans?


Anyway one dress is a definite no, it's got such a deep vee in the neckline that your bra shows and I hate trying to tack or pin something like that because then it never seems to hang right. I like both the other ones but they are both purple and I can't decide which I want to keep. Quite frankly I hate the way dresses look on me these days and I've never been able to wear a skirt and jacket because I'm short and short waisted so they make me look dumpier than I already am. When I go back I may look for nice dress pants and a shirt. 


I'm glad you all enjoy the stories. Feel free to tell me if I start rattling too much. LOL


----------



## blue eyed pony

@carshon - fantastic news! 
@JCnGrace - I just get so tired of being cranky and sore every month, you know? I don't want kids, why do I have to go through this? Why can't I be a man? :lol:

It is easing, and Ikora was MUCH better behaved today  

I think I need to confess that I'm getting a little too eager for height while jumping this horse. She's as keen and comfortable as I am and she's not rushing through our related lines, but she WANTS to go, and she will run to a single fence if I let her. New heights don't give her any pause and trust me if she was worried I would know! But I still haven't introduced her to oxers or fill and she's jumping 80cm now (pictured over 75... don't mind my lower leg, I know why it slipped, it usually doesn't)


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

carshon said:


> I seem to have a lot to confess today.
> 
> We are due to get 9-12 inches of heavy wet snow. Just when we thought spring was going to be here for good! It won't last long but my fields were just drying up and riding was looking like a possibility but nope not now!
> 
> And my Aunt (who I am very close to) has been in the hospital with pneumonia brought on by the flu. She seemed to be progressing well until they found a blood clot in her lung. The cat scan found the clot but also found an enlarged liver. So another cat scan showed a mass behind the liver. NOT good news. I am going to sit with my cousins at the hospital today as she goes through a procedure to try and flush the blood clot from her lung. While she is under for that procedure they plan on going in and trying to biopsy the mass behind her liver. My cousins are a wreck. And to make matters even more complicated my Uncle (her husband) is wheel chair bound and my Aunt (a retired nurse) has been his primary care giver. And to make matters even MORE complicated I have not told my mother yet - that there is a possibility my Aunt has cancer. Before the stones come out please understand that my Mom LOVES and I mean LOVES drama - and to be the center of attention. And earlier this week while my Aunt was in the hospital my Mom calls with her problems that my dear Aunt feels the need (as the big sister) to resolve. So my cousin and I talked yesterday and felt it was best to get these 2 procedures out of the way and get a feel for the next steps before we tell my Mom. My Aunt will be 78 in 3weeks and is already struggling with her own limitations and worrying about my Uncle and then the possibility of cancer - my cousin and I feel that she really did not need my Mom and her love of excitement before today. I will call her after the procedures and give her an update and take the tongue lashing that she will give. At this time I am just thinking of my Aunt and cousins. So please say a prayer for my Aunt - she has been like a mother to me.


 @carshon so sorry for the difficult time you are going through. Thanks for explanation about not telling your mom. I know how worried your aunt and uncle must be about your uncles care, it was DHs greatest fear that something would happen to me and I couldn't be there for him. You and your cousins probably need to think up a plan B because they may both need care for a while. Love to you all, I know how hard it is.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

@TimWhit91 Happy birthday to your boy. That has gone fast!!
@blue eyed pony oxers and spreads look scarier to the rider but are easier for the horse to gage the jump. you will both love it and you can make them small to start with.
@carshon glad to hear your aunt does not have cancer. Wishing her a speedy recovery


----------



## Phantomrose

I confess, I am really happy with how my ride with Jet went today! Got to the barn, shedded out as much as his winter coat as I could get (I still believe he has more to do!), put on his new saddle pad, tacked him up, and off we went to the indoor. No back door "spooky area" drama, no pony shenanigans! He rode very well today, did his transitions well, and felt quite relaxed and focused for the whole ride. The whole session felt like a good session, so dismounted near the "spooky area" and called it a good day. I think what is helping a bit is rather than going in a straight line to the "spooky area", I first change directions with him, at B and E, wanting to engage his mind in "ooh what is she going to do next better pay attention" rather than "ooh I know where we are going, spooky area time!" In my mind, I am thinking this is helping him? Maybe I am overthinking it? Whatever the case, he was a good boy today, and I was impressed!


----------



## blue eyed pony

@ShirtHotTeez I know lol I'm not the green one  but I've had a horse that jumped verticals and crosses just fine but panicked, absolutely PANICKED, when introduced to oxers :lol: all horses are individuals and if I don't train over them she'll throw a fit when she sees them in competition


----------



## JCnGrace

Yay for the good ride today @Phantomrose. I think the changes you made probably made both of you not worry about the spooky place so much so it's a win/win thing to do.


I confess that hubby and I are both a little behind times when it comes to current slang. There's a dumb commercial on TV about manatees wearing t-shirts and a little boy asks his parents what "Come at me bro" means and they act all awkward about him asking and say it's something friends say to each other. I didn't know what it was supposed to mean either and asked hubby. He didn't either but after seeing the commercial again today he looked it up on the internet. A little later he said he had another word to look up that he just heard..."Rad". I had to laugh at him over that one because that's been around at least since the 70's. He's afraid we're going to have to learn a new language. LOL


----------



## blue eyed pony

Last jump session until next weekend.

I confess I didn't realise how tiny I look on her :lol: she's 16.2 1/2 and I'm 5'3 and holy cow that's a lot of horse for a shortie like me to keep together, but that doesn't mean I can't do it! 

I've run 6 out of the past 7 days and I think I must be sick or something because I'm actually ENJOYING it. :|

My horse is super honest, I got her in pretty much underneath a couple of those jumps & she just dealt with it and got herself over them anyway.


----------



## Caledonian

@*Phantomrose* – I think you’re right. Going straight towards something scary can be intimidating and they try to find an escape route rather than confront the ‘monster’.

@*JCnGrace* – I’ll have to confess the same about the way younger people talk. We had two twenty somethings in our office and my colleague and I sat and listened to them talk about social media, their friends and parties. When they left, we looked at each other and he asked ‘did you understand a word of that?’. 

@*blue eyed pony* – I used to ride a TB x Arab who panicked with different types of fences. He was great with ascending oxers but he was horrific over verticals and square oxers. He’d cat jump them, no matter the height.

We tried everything to encourage a good shape. We raised the back pole slightly, used a dropper or cross poles as fillers with a ground line pole, then we gradually moved them inwards so that the fence returned to a vertical. We even loose schooled him but nothing worked. 

He’d start to cat jump as soon as it reached a certain point. It felt like all four feet would leave the ground at the same time, straight up and down. If I was lucky I’d end up around his neck, if I wasn’t, I’d be on the ground. They are all individuals.


I think I’ve finally caught up with the hour we lost when the clocks went forward at the weekend. 

I joined a couple of friends for a schooling session on Sunday. Two of us worked the horses while the other told us what we were doing wrong LOL. A combination of 20m circles, 10m half circles, figures of eight and serpentines had us puffing by the end and my legs were killing me. 

Only thing I’ve to confess this evening, is that I’m currently airing out the kitchen, as I burnt dinner. Urgh; the pot is black. 


I hope everyone had a good day.


----------



## Tazzie

Hey guys! I read everything and threw some likes out there :lol:

Today was crazy since it's my last day for over a week  we leave for Disney in the morning! So tonight will be last minute packing and preparing to leave  super excited!!

Just wanted to share a couple of videos quick since I got to ride a couple times this weekend  rode Friday night and she offered to canter. I went with it. She did twice in both directions. Rode her again last night and asked for the canter again. Got it again. Her saddle is ridiculously wide at this point that our lateral work is extremely difficult since she's having a tough time moving her shoulders laterally, but apparently canter is a thing again? Either way, I'm glad we shelved the canter for a bit since it feels better than it has in a while!

Her lunging. Check out the bucks she tosses out. She's done them under saddle too... which is why I prevent them if at all possible!






And riding at the canter


----------



## JCnGrace

Sounds like you all had some good riding time this weekend!

@Tazzie, I could hear Izzie saying, "Ah mom, there's snow on the ground, a chill in the air and I'm feeling good!" when she was throwing those bucks in. LOL 


Tell Mickey, Donald and all the other characters hello from me. You're escaping at a good time since rain rain rain is all the weatherman can talk about.

@blue eyed pony, do you do cross country too? I confess that I'm a pretty fearless person but some of the jumps I've seen on those courses make me say, "OH HECK NO!". 

@Caledonian, burnt on food is a pain to clean up! Hubby wanted pancakes for supper tonight and I might of gotten one a little overdone myself. LOL


----------



## blue eyed pony

@JCnGrace - oh god no **** I don't like solid fences. I'll pop her over a log here and a ditch there just for the sake of cross-training but nothing big or technical and definitely not in competition. Cross country scares me, I've seen far too many nasty rotational falls resulting in horse or rider death or both. Rotationals DO happen in SJ but not nearly as often.

I'm a showjumper at heart, but I'm a big believer in correct flatwork. A jumping horse needs to be adjustable and rideable.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@Spanish Rider late happy birthday to your son!! 
@EstrellaandJericho Such cuties!!  BO's daughter was all into riding until BO gave her the reins of his driving horses. Now she can drive everywhere almost as well as his father, always two horses at a time, and is much less nervous than on the saddle. I would get the cart in some ditch for sure!!
@carshon That's great news!!! Such a relief. Glad all the procedures went well
@Caledonian yup, storm Hugo, that was the right name. Awful lot of wind, ugh.... Shoot archery sounds fun! I am not really skilled for those kinds of things. Tried to shoot a riffle once. Didn't go well and hurt my shoulder, lol!
@Phantomrose glad to hear you had a great lesson. Maybe Jet is starting to figure out nothing bad happens at the scary corner, and as you bond more and more he can trust you to guide him safely 
@blue eyed pony your horse is so pretty. She is honest and seems to have a lot of try in her heart  You look great together (I love tall horses)
@Tazzie Have fun at Disney!!! Glad you got to sneak in a ride before leaving 

Storm Hugo messed up with my plans, ugh.....
Lots of wind, and all night raining, so no chance the terrain could dry even a little bit. Some roads are all wet and muddy from the land draining, it just cannot hold up more water. Like tiny rivers crossing them.
My car went mud skating even more aggressively than last week at the barn, it was just a very awkward feeling.
Good news is that Tuya had been out at some point during the week, because her blanket had water markings and some dirt still attached  I would have like to see that.
BO was not there, he had taken his grey driving horses somewhere, so I just chatted with his brother for a while, gave Tuya her gelatine and lots of love 
This week is being sunny but I think that we will have a wet Easter weekend. Arrghhhh!!!! Lol! Or not....

Have a nice day everyone!!!


----------



## blue eyed pony

@TuyaGirl - thank you! <3 she honestly will turn herself inside out for me, I don't know how I got this lucky


----------



## Phantomrose

@JCnGrace - Lol, I can kind of relate to the current lingo of the younger generation today. I learned that the latest thing to say is "Gucci" I learned this from my 20 year old brother. I am twenty seven at that word just sounds out there for me! It's another word for good apparently. 
@blue eyed pony - She looks like she takes good care of you; to me you do not look small on her! You guys look great!
@Caledonian - I hope you have better luck with dinner tonight! I hate it when that happens. The schooling session sounds fun though!
@Tazzie - Wow she has a few bucks there! She must've been feeling good! At least canter is a thing for her again now.  Hopefully you will keep getting canter out of Izzie!
@TuyaGirl - Ugh I am sorry for the crazy weather that you're having. I hope you have a better chance of heading to the barn this weekend? Maybe the weather will change to something better. 

Hope everyone has a good week coming up!


----------



## horseluvr2524

Is it me or is winter staying late this year for y'all in snow regions? Or am I just noticing it now because I am moving to Ohio at the end of April? I saw this meme on FB. It made me :lol:


----------



## EstrellaandJericho

So i have let one of my broody hens sit on a few fertilized eggs, and now we have 5 cute little chicks. However, today as i was leaving for work i heard momma chicken carrying on, so I ran to the coop. Mamma was screaming, babies were screaming, *I* was screaming because there was a five foot long rat snake in there!!! I pulled that sucker out and threw him in a trash can, leaving a note for DH to do something with him, as long as it was no where near my chickens! Rat snakes are great for the environment but he isnt eating my baby chicks!


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582

Just popping in for a quick update.

The horse I mentioned before seemed to be doing a bit better when I saw him last time, put on a touch of weight maybe and didn't look so lethargic. I didn't get to see him this weekend so not sure how he is now, but I'm hoping it's a continued improvement.

On a completely unrelated note, I'm researching deeper into phobias for a fairly complicated presentation, and if I was fascinated before, I'm really fascinated now! Getting so much information from a group on another site, very helpful. I'm loving it so much; learning about connections between different phobias or other mental disorders, and also about what things are the most common.


----------



## horseluvr2524

EstrellaandJericho said:


> So i have let one of my broody hens sit on a few fertilized eggs, and now we have 5 cute little chicks. However, today as i was leaving for work i heard momma chicken carrying on, so I ran to the coop. Mamma was screaming, babies were screaming, *I* was screaming because there was a five foot long rat snake in there!!! I pulled that sucker out and threw him in a trash can, leaving a note for DH to do something with him, as long as it was no where near my chickens! Rat snakes are great for the environment but he isnt eating my baby chicks!


Talk about motherly instinct taking over! Holy cow! You grabbed a snake! That would make me nervous, poisonous or not. I was squirmy just holding the cute little baby garter snakes in our Cleveland garden, but I grew to like them a lot and wanted to keep one.

Enjoy your cute chicks! All the baby chicks are in at the feed store, and I can't help but gawk and squee at the cuteness. Can't wait to get land so I can keep some chickens, and a couple ducks, and maybe a peacock


----------



## blue eyed pony

@Phantomrose - I'd hope I was the one taking care of her  she's a green ottb and I'm not exactly a green rider, just kind of rusty and unfit (but I stick!!! oh god do I stick)


----------



## JCnGrace

@horseluvr2524, that is hilarious, eggs wouldn't be found until the snow was gone. Winter is dragging on and on in this area. I seem to remember it did last year too. I guess I was spoiled by spring starting in February for the several years before that. 

@EstrellaandJericho, I hate snakes! I'd have been more likely to have chopped it's head off with a shovel than picking it up though. I don't care how good of mousers and ratters they are, I have cats for that! LOL

@BlindHorseEnthusiast4582, good news about the horse gaining weight. What type of phobias are you researching? See if you find anything about why they start later in life. Heights never used to bother me at all but sometimes now I can get a little queasy looking down if I'm pretty far up.


----------



## JCnGrace

Any of you guys have teenaged boys and what do you put in their Easter basket? Ended up grandson is not coming until the weekend and since he'll be here on Easter I want to make up a basket for him. He's not much into candy except dark chocolate so I'll get him some of that but what are some not real expensive doodads boys like? He likes games for his Play Station or whatever kind he has but I have no idea what games he already has. He doesn't seem to be much into music so cd's are out. He's beyond toys. He likes money so I guess I could get some dollar bills and put them in plastic eggs but I'd like to find a couple of other different things. Suggestions?


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

JCnGrace said:


> Any of you guys have teenaged boys and what do you put in their Easter basket? Ended up grandson is not coming until the weekend and since he'll be here on Easter I want to make up a basket for him. He's not much into candy except dark chocolate so I'll get him some of that but what are some not real expensive doodads boys like? He likes games for his Play Station or whatever kind he has but I have no idea what games he already has. He doesn't seem to be much into music so cd's are out. He's beyond toys. He likes money so I guess I could get some dollar bills and put them in plastic eggs but I'd like to find a couple of other different things. Suggestions?


Personally once they get to teens I start to play it down a bit. Money usually tight so just got one or two easter eggs depending on size. Getting caught up with the expensive gears (play station and stuff) I leave for xmas. If you want to put stuff in you could go for a wallet type thing, torch, pocket knife, bandana's, watch - those can all be a reasonable price. Dont forget the chocolate!!


----------



## Spanish Rider

> Any of you guys have teenaged boys and what do you put in their Easter basket? Ended up grandson is not coming until the weekend and since he'll be here on Easter I want to make up a basket for him. He's not much into candy except dark chocolate so I'll get him some of that but what are some not real expensive doodads boys like? He likes games for his Play Station or whatever kind he has but I have no idea what games he already has. He doesn't seem to be much into music so cd's are out. He's beyond toys. He likes money so I guess I could get some dollar bills and put them in plastic eggs but I'd like to find a couple of other different things. Suggestions?


If he doesn't like chocolate, I've done little bags of flavored pretzels or chips. For doodads, go with his interests. I've done a sarcastic t-shirt (Walmart has cheap ones), guitar picks, baseball, gift certificate to amazon (printable online), cheap sunglasses, a Swiss Army knife or Jack-knife, leather bracelets,... I need to get to the store!


----------



## Captain Evil

Once again I am posting before getting caught up...

We are home from Mexico and I wanna go back! Such nice diving and such nice people! Seven days is not enough. 

I was worried about finding hungry or mistreated dogs, but they all seem okay. Some thinnish, some rough-coated, but they all are friendly, people pat and feed them, and all the dogs seem to get along with each other and people really well. And it is pretty clean. Unlike Santorini where they dump trash and garbage right on the beach, here, everybody works hard at cleaning things up. Dogs everywhere, no dog poo!

So some pictures, none of which I took...

My favorite dive was with some nurse sharks:















And this is the group we brought with us:









I am the gray-haired woman standing up...

And now off to haul some manure away!


----------



## EstrellaandJericho

horseluvr2524 said:


> EstrellaandJericho said:
> 
> 
> 
> So i have let one of my broody hens sit on a few fertilized eggs, and now we have 5 cute little chicks. However, today as i was leaving for work i heard momma chicken carrying on, so I ran to the coop. Mamma was screaming, babies were screaming, *I* was screaming because there was a five foot long rat snake in there!!! I pulled that sucker out and threw him in a trash can, leaving a note for DH to do something with him, as long as it was no where near my chickens! Rat snakes are great for the environment but he isnt eating my baby chicks!
> 
> 
> 
> Talk about motherly instinct taking over! Holy cow! You grabbed a snake! That would make me nervous, poisonous or not. I was squirmy just holding the cute little baby garter snakes in our Cleveland garden, but I grew to like them a lot and wanted to keep one.
> 
> Enjoy your cute chicks! All the baby chicks are in at the feed store, and I can't help but gawk and squee at the cuteness. Can't wait to get land so I can keep some chickens, and a couple ducks, and maybe a peacock <img style="max-width:100%;" src="http://www.horseforum.com/images/smilies/icon_biggrin.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Very Happy" class="inlineimg" />
Click to expand...




JCnGrace said:


> @horseluvr2524, that is hilarious, eggs wouldn't be found until the snow was gone. Winter is dragging on and on in this area. I seem to remember it did last year too. I guess I was spoiled by spring starting in February for the several years before that.
> 
> @EstrellaandJericho, I hate snakes! I'd have been more likely to have chopped it's head off with a shovel than picking it up though. I don't care how good of mousers and ratters they are, I have cats for that! LOL
> 
> @BlindHorseEnthusiast4582, good news about the horse gaining weight. What type of phobias are you researching? See if you find anything about why they start later in life. Heights never used to bother me at all but sometimes now I can get a little queasy looking down if I'm pretty far up.


Oh lawd usually I'm not afraid of bugs or snakes unless they get on my person and I didn't realize, but this guy had me freaking out!!! I was thinking about getting a few feral cats but with the coyote population here, cats don't survive for very long 😞. 
It's raining cats and dogs out here! We needed the rain but WOWZA. I hope all of y'all are staying dry!


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582

@JCnGrace I'm researching phobias as a whole. I'm focusing a lot on what causes them, such as the differences between the brain of a phobic person and a non phobic one, and on what correlation they have to other problems like depression or sleep paralysis. I'll take a note of that! Did you have some kind of negative experience up high after you got older? That's all I can think. 

Or maybe it's just your self preservation kicking in late lol


----------



## JCnGrace

@*ShirtHotTeez* and @*Spanish Rider*, you gave me some ideas, thanks! He probably doesn't expect a basket but I wanted to do it just for the fun. 


Welcome home @*Captain Evil* although I'm sure you weren't happy to come from warm to cold weather. That water looks gorgeous!

@*EstrellaandJericho*, we have coyotes too but the barn cats do pretty good at surviving. They seem to know to stick close to their barns at night.

@BlindHorseEnthusiast4582, nope not a thing happened to cause it. I think nothing at all of going up, it's not until I look down that the queasiness happens. Not even fear really just a rolling in the belly.


----------



## Phantomrose

@Captain Evil - Those are very pretty, high quality pics of the dive! Man, I bet it was nice, being in Mexico!
@JCnGrace - I remember when hitting my teens, Easter was kind of downplayed a bit. It was more for when I was younger. Think about his interests, maybe get him a t-shirt or a little something that would cover his interests, as @Spanish Rider said. I also agree with little baggies of other snacks; chips, pretzels, or even cheez its. 
@EstrellaandJericho - So far, we had pretty dry weather today, although it was cloudy. 
@horseluver2524 - lol I saw that pic on FB! It made me laugh quite a bit, although here all the snow should be melted by the time April 1st comes around (crossing my fingers)
@BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 - That's pretty cool that you're learning about Phobias, and what causes them. Do you take Psychology? I loved Psychology when I was in High School, and still love doing my own bit of reading when I can about mental disorbers, the human mind, and the how and why of why people do the things that they do. It's all really fascinating!
@blue eyed pony - Then you take care of each other in a way  At least you stick... I have trouble sticking sometimes.  

I confess, I had another successful ride with Jet for riding lesson day! We did the pinwheel of death exercise (four ground poles set in a circle), and the little pony did pretty well! Still trying to figure himself out during that exercise, but it went over well. We also covered a bit of leg yielding today (toward the rail and off rail). Trainer told me to incorporate leg yielding into my riding routine with Jet, when I ride him on my own, and the pinwheel of death once in a while as well. Again, no battle of wits today about the door, and he felt pretty confident in himself when riding.


----------



## JCnGrace

Grandson moved his arrival up a day so some of the luxuries I was planning may not happen. I did get him a bag of Dove Dark Chocolates while at the store tonight but no time for other shopping. I can bake some cookies while I'm doing the cake and put them in his basket and I already asked hubby if he had a pocket knife he was willing to pass along a little early and he said he probably could find one. I can hide coins in the fake grass that will be in the basket which he can then add to his cow bank which has resided here since he was a year old (first birthday present). LOL


----------



## JCnGrace

Dangit, forum is back to it's old trick of not letting me double space for a new paragraph.


@BlindHorseEntusiast4582, I've always wondered too what makes some people afraid of things and other people not, barring a bad experience. What baffles me even more is how different one set of my cousins viewed our childhood and grandparents totally different than my family viewed them. We lived down the road from each other so our families spent a lot of time together. We thought our childhood as fun and happy for the most part, they think their childhood was terrible and when you talk to them about the fun things we used to do they don't remember any of it. We viewed our shared grandparents as loving and they say they were scared to death of them. WTH??? I mean grandma liked nothing more than to have a lap full of her grandkids with older ones gathered around her on the floor and spent hours reading to us or singing or having us tell her about what we'd be up to in our lives. They'd gather up us kids (all of us not just one family at a time) and take us camping for a weekend to give our folks some alone time. Grandma would pack up a picnic basket and send us down the road to where grandpa was working and he'd stop working to enjoy the picnic with us (he had bought a bunch of run down cabins along the river and was remodeling them to sell). Skating parties on their pond and my aunt (their mother) would make homemade doughnuts and hot chocolate. Riding or trying to ride their dairy calves. It's liked they erased all the good things and only remember the bad. I think it's pretty sad. They did have a tragic event happen in their family when the second oldest child committed suicide when she went off to college. Maybe the memory of that is foremost in their minds to the point they can't think of anything else although they never talk about it. She left a note but they never shared what it said outside their immediate family.


I can make paragraphs again! 

@*Phantomrose*, see you're starting to string those good rides together, I knew you'd get there. YAY!!! (not to say it's all downhill from here, even the best can have a bad day now and again)


----------



## blue eyed pony

@Phantomrose - when you grow up riding a bratty little 12 hand Welsh bareback, you're not always pretty, but you sure don't come off easy! I've fallen off three times in the past 5 years. Once was my own fault (too relaxed, wasn't really riding, was just sitting there while my horse meandered down a trail... she spooked and spun and I slipped straight off). Once, I was bucked off mum's naughty buckskin pony after jumping 2' bareback - my first bareback jump in _years_. And once was ENTIRELY the horse's owner's fault. I wasn't told the thing was a rank bucker, dropped my stirrups to work on myself because it had been perfect up until then, and it LAUNCHED into the air and took off full rodeo bronc across the paddock. So of course I ate dirt. Only after the fact did the owner see fit to tell me "oh yeah she does that to everyone".....

Couple of photos of me sticking some pony antics bareback because that pony is a fun little critter.


----------



## Change

Just popping in to say hi - not much going on here except work and rain. Glad to see some of you are getting good rides in.


----------



## TuyaGirl

.... And a quick pop in to quick replies:

@EstrellaandJericho Aww surprise from mother chicken  Although I am not repelled by snakes (sorry if not the best english) I could never grab one just out of the blue. I used to see snakes climbing up the front neighbour's wall to eat the swallow babies and I felt really sorry for them :-(

@BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 glad to know that horse is slowly improving. I can't recall if he had a vet seeing him or not. And interesting theme for a study!

@Captain Evil Another great trip so it sounds  Absolutely loved the shark pictures! 

@blue eyed pony what a cute pony!! Yeah no wonder you have a great seat 
@Phantomrose see? So nice to hear that. I am with JCnGrace and agree that probably all rides won't be perfect from now on, but that's how it works 

@JCnGrace I bet he will love the Easter gift  And curious how people have such different perspectives about similar way of living... Maybe the suicide episode helped a bit.

@Change Hi!! :wave:

In a hurry but I could not leave for the longer weekend - that will be with storm Irene around, yay, bleh - without thanking to you all my HF family for being there and wish you all a Happy Easter!


----------



## blue eyed pony

@TuyaGirl - that's my mother's pony  (I say pony, she's about 14.3) my naughty little Welsh was a 12hh grey gelding. He was loads of fun but a right brat!


----------



## PoptartShop

Hi guys 
@GMA100 yes! Just when I am financially ready, LOL yes I am going to definitely have Cam  Yipeeee!!

SO...we were supposed to go to the Paperchase at Fair Hill tomorrow...but the rain has it postponed...& all of us (my little group of horsey friends lol) already have plans, & some have to work Saturday, so...no can do  BUT. We are planning on going in the spring (it is spring, but the weather hasn't been proving it lately). 
They have another paperchase on BLACK Friday, that I am DEFINITELY doing. Ugh.


Anyway, my new job has been crazy busy lately. One of the paralegals is on maternity leave, so it's just nuts here, but I am doing well.

I've been working through lunch (except today!) so I haven't had a chance to get on. :sad:

Happy I'm OFF TOMORROW THOUGH...lol. 
No big Easter plans...I'll be working at my second job. -_- Which I am quitting soon, by the way. It's just becoming too much.


Other than that...OH WAIT.
My pre-drywall meeting for my house is tomorrow. I am SO excited.   

YAYYY!


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

I confess I'm throwing in a random post here. About wheat. I think it was @greentree said that she lost weight by giving up bread, that a lot of people are gluten intolerant.

This article gives a rather disturbing insight into why!

The Real Reason Wheat is Toxic (it?s not the gluten) ? REALfarmacy.com

:gallop:


----------



## JCnGrace

My boy is here! Man can he eat, I'd forgotten exactly how much. I just went in to get a piece of cake for a midnight snack and it's almost gone. It wasn't even started on until after supper which for him was 6 or 7 large tacos. He said he'd forgotten how much he loved my tacos. Not that I do anything special except actually buy the stuff to make them at home vs going to Taco Bell which is what he's used to. Thank goodness he works it all off by playing sports and working out in the gym. He and his girlfriend broke up a couple of days ago which is sad for him but I'm kinda glad, he's too young to be in a serious relationship. 

@Change, the weatherman said tonight that out of the 89 days we're into the year there's been some type of moisture falling from the sky for 53 of them. That was out of Louisville so for here we could + or - that number by a little. I vote +. 


Hi back at ya @PoptartShop! You need to take your lunch more frequently so you can talk to us. LOL Exciting about your new house coming along. You'll be even busier when you start moving.

@TuyaGirl your Easter picture is adorable! It's just too weird how most of us seem to getting all this rain but I'm sure somewhere in this world there's probably a place that needs some of it desperately. I'd be glad to share and I bet you would too.

@ShirtHotTeez, how crazy is that? I had no idea. For some reason wheat isn't grown much around here for a crop anymore. My farmer brother-in-law says because prices have been so low there's no money to make. What they do though that I find equally crazy is plant winter wheat in their fields to put nutrients back in the ground for the soybeans or corn and then spray and kill it without harvesting. Not that I don't understand the nutrient part just that if you're going to the expense to seed your fields with it why not go ahead and harvest to make what you can from it. The straw that would produce would be another cash cow because straw is more expensive than hay around here. I usually see it advertised for 7-8 bucks a small bale (40 pounds thereabouts, it's much lighter than hay so I'm only guessing at what a bale weighs).


----------



## Change

Here, they do harvest the winter wheat and straw - not sure whether they sell for human consumption or other purposes, though.


----------



## carshon

They sell winter wheat here as well but many farmers are moving to radishes for a cover crop in my area. They grow fast in cooler temps have a nice canopy to save the soil and the radish itself decomposes very quickly since it contains a lot of moisture.

Straw is like gold here too, we are a farming area and the issue is mostly that oats are not in high demand and no one wants to bale hay or straw in square bales (small square bales) because the young men don't want to do that kind of work anylonger. My son did it for years - (he is 21 now) and still gets calls asking for help.

Not much to confess here. Still no riding for me and expecting more rain and cooler temps. Rain mixed with snow expected tonight and then again early next week. The grass is getting a little tint of green and my horses and cows know it! I am going to have to lock them all off of pasture soon so we can overseed and fertilize. It just has to warm up a little!


----------



## blue eyed pony

I confess I've been photographing my progress and how my body is changing with this running thing I've picked up. Today was day 11. Day 1 to day 6 there wasn't much noticeable difference but day 4 to day 11 is ENORMOUS and very visible! I'm hurting, but happy. I'm far from fat but I'd let myself get soft and I wasn't happy with that. I'm toning back up faster than I expected.


----------



## EstrellaandJericho

blue eyed pony said:


> I confess I've been photographing my progress and how my body is changing with this running thing I've picked up. Today was day 11. Day 1 to day 6 there wasn't much noticeable difference but day 4 to day 11 is ENORMOUS and very visible! I'm hurting, but happy. I'm far from fat but I'd let myself get soft and I wasn't happy with that. I'm toning back up faster than I expected.


14 days makes a habit! Good work!


----------



## Caledonian

@*BlindHorseEnthusiast4582* – Water and/or not being able to breathe would be my phobia. I used to swim with my mum when I was very young but I couldn’t put my head under the water. When I was about eleven, everyone at school had to be able to jump in the deep end of the swimming pool and swim a length without stopping. The ones who hesitated at the edge were pushed, including myself. I’ve never been in a swimming pool since. I’ve ridden through the water at the edge of lochs and the sea but the fear’s always present. 

@*JCnGrace* – I’m sympathetic about your issue with heights as well. We used to have a secretary who sat outside her office window in the sun, reading the newspaper, on a 2-foot-wide walkway that is edged by a foot-high parapet, over 300 feet off the ground. She was totally unphased by the height. My stomach used to churn when I saw her.

Your description of your family’s relationship with you grandparents is polar opposite. it’s sad that a horrific event such as a suicide can affect the way people view life.

That sounds like a wonderful Easter gift for your Grandson. It sounds like he has hollow legs, given the amount he can eat LOL.

@*TuyaGirl* – Happy Easter to you too. Yet another storm?!

@*PoptartShop* – Missed seeing your name on HF as well. IT’s good to hear that your job and new house are going well.

@*ShirtHotTeez* – The UK has sprayed Glysophate (Roundup) for decades. It’s shocking what we’re doing to ourselves. I know many people who avoid gluten or have general food allergies. My Doc took me off gluten, dairy and some fruits, many years ago as I’d had trouble since I was a kid. My friend is a Celiac and was taken off gluten as it was making her anaemic. It affects so much of her life that I don’t know how she copes. 

@*Phantomrose* – It sounds like you’re making progress. ‘pinwheel of death’ I’ve never heard it called that before LOL.


It’s really cold here for the time of year. We had some showers today and occasionally you could see that it was snow sweeping along the edge of the hills. It’s supposed to snow to low levels next week and cause travel delays. 

I confess that I managed to ride this morning as the sun came up (behind the cloud). I got a look of ‘you must be kidding; do you know what time it is?’ from the horses. We didn’t go far as I had to get home and cleaned up before work but it was a nice way to start the day, if a bit rushed. 

Blaze was a bit hyper and we had tense few minutes as we passed through a small herd of wild deer that were grazing in the fields on either side of the track. They didn’t run so he eventually relaxed. 

I’ve nothing planned for Easter as I’m working through the weekend and won’t have time off until next Saturday or Sunday…urgh, the thought!

My second confession would be that I should be writing my end of month reports but I’m on HF.:smile: 

Happy Easter everyone. I hope you have a good weekend


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

I confess... our second and third calves just arrived within a couple minutes of each other! They're sort of the first ones of the season, as the first was born somewhat early and died at birth/was stillborn. Both of them are cows we know by sight; one is my older sister's (named Coco) and the other is (not so) affectionately known as Calamity Jane AKA Cal. They calved at pretty much the same time, same place, and both had strong bull calves. It's like they were arguing before somewhere along the lines of "I can make a bull calf!" "I can make a stronger bull calf!" "I can have a strong bull calf _and_ calve before you do!" Then they lay down and got to calving! :lol:

Either way, they're both strong, have drunk quite a bit and are as steady on their feet as can be expected from three-hour old calves. It's supposed to get cold here so we put them into the lean-on with a lot of hay and water. Here's a pic and a video.


https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/shares/1b3a47
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/shares/jz977y


----------



## JCnGrace

@blue eyed pony, that's great! I'm a little envious of how fast you're getting in shape though, I'm just now being able to twist the top off of stuff like a bottle of water or milk. LOL Don't ask me why I lost all the strength in my hand when it was my bicep that was compromised because I surely don't know the answer to that. 

@Caledonian, I used to climb up onto the hay loft door in my brother's barn to sit and read. Think large 2 story barn with a big window in the highest peak of the barn.


I bet your morning ride was beautiful! And about playing when you should be working...LOL

@JoBlueQuarter, look at those handsome calves! I've been seeing fields full of them around here, we're (as in area, we don't personally have cows) at the height of our calving season. 


Well, I confess that I should be sleeping but here I am. LOL Tonight I made the kid ham, scalloped potatoes and corn (which is about the only veggie he'll eat other than lettuce). Peanut butter cookies with chocolate chips for dessert. He and his grandpa spent the afternoon shooting and it was a beautiful afternoon although muddy and soggy. I was sure glad to see the sun but supposedly the clouds and rain come back tomorrow. Unfortunately, he has absolutely zero interest in horses so his visit doesn't mean any extra horsey time.


----------



## blue eyed pony

@EstrellaandJericho - I'm actually starting to really enjoy it so I don't doubt that! I feel so good after a run.

@JCnGrace - I'm LOOKING fitter, and feeling a LITTLE fitter, but I still can't jog all the way around my block lol! I think actual functional fitness will take longer. I have always looked very fit, and always been very lazy. This whole running shindig is new for me. Prior to picking it up all my fitness was from riding... I was a 6 hours a day rider at the peak of my fitness. Had a few in work so that was NOT all on one horse unless I took the older gelding for a trail ride (he was part Arab and could go all day)


----------



## EstrellaandJericho

@Blueeyedpony I am jealous, I really need to get back into running. It really helped me lose weight back in the day. That and the elyptical.


----------



## blue eyed pony

@EstrellaandJericho I'm enjoying it and it's not just great for me, it's good for my dog too! She comes with me every day (I run in the evening on hot days) and she gets super excited when I get changed into my running stuff


----------



## EstrellaandJericho

blue eyed pony said:


> @EstrellaandJericho I'm enjoying it and it's not just great for me, it's good for my dog too! She comes with me every day (I run in the evening on hot days) and she gets super excited when I get changed into my running stuff


oh yes, running is so good for the mental and physical health of a dog. Before I moved out to the country, my DH and I lived in a tiny one bedroom apartment. We had two dogs, an Aussie and a hound mutt. The Aussie liked the apartment but the hound was showing signs of aggression that really worried me, and even having all the walkies didn't help. Ever since we moved out here, he is a model pup citizen; he RUNS everywhere full tilt. We believe it was being cooped up and being a high energy pup that made him grumpy, but now that he runs he's mentally stimulated.


----------



## blue eyed pony

@EstrellaandJericho - she's 10 now and she's had a bad hip for 8+ years so I thought she wouldn't hold up to it but she hasn't had a lame step and she's always just as eager to go. I don't make her run though, if she wants to stop I stop and walk. She is mostly driving our runs  

She's been on rosehip vital for a little while now (mum won a tub and our horses don't need it!) and it's made such a difference to her. I was skeptical about joint supplements in general, but this one in particular has done absolute wonders for this dog. And she LOVES it - she'll eat it straight, it doesn't even have to be in her food!


----------



## Caledonian

@*JoBlueQuarter* - Strong little guys. That looks really cold with the snow. 

We’re mixed crops, cattle and sheep here. I've not seen any calves yet. The first of the lambs are out and about; they’re bouncing about the fields and the ewes have that stressed look as they follow after them. They seem far too fragile to be out of the barns with the bad weather. i've seen some with little orange polythene jackets though and they're really cute LOL


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

Caledonian said:


> @*JoBlueQuarter* - Strong little guys. That looks really cold with the snow.
> 
> We’re mixed crops, cattle and sheep here. I've not seen any calves yet. The first of the lambs are out and about; they’re bouncing about the fields and the ewes have that stressed look as they follow after them. They seem far too fragile to be out of the barns with the bad weather. i've seen some with little orange polythene jackets though and they're really cute LOL


Aw, that sounds adorable! I love lambs!

Yeah, calving season is always rather cold here. At -13 and usually a nice amount of sunshine it's actually better this year than it usually is. Our cattle are pretty hardy; have to be, with our winters.


----------



## Captain Evil

A rant: a minor rant, to be sure, but a rant.

DH and I have an agreement, and it has become iron-clad. He cooks, I clean. Period. And usually it works. But lately - and by lately I mean about the last two years - due to a variety of factors such as being really busy and me counting calories so I don’t put on weight again, our meals have been pretty boring: soup, salad or veggie burgers for dinner; eggs or yogurt for breakfast, with DH adding fish and or meat to his meals.

And it is fine: I like it, and it makes things simple for both of us. So fine.

But it is Easter, and this year, for the first time ever, it is just my folks and us: no other sisters or kids or anyone. So we all agreed to keep it light: ham for the carnivores, and mashed potatoes and veggies all of us. DH planned on providing the ham, mashed potatoes and some brussels sprouts (YUM!!), while my Mom is making dessert (YUM) and some thoroughly boiled asparagus smothered in hollandaise sauce.  (We need a barf icon for mushy asparagus and sauce). 

I was SO EXCITED about the brussels sprouts, I can’t even tell you! DH broils them or does some other magic thing and they are truly divine! I have been thinking about them for a week! And now - he is not making them!!!! He is too busy!

So my Easter dinner is going to be mashed potatoes, as few asparagus spears as I can politely get away with, and cake. I mean, really? On Easter?? I know there are people who are hungry all over the world and so I should be grateful, but still...

So I’ll survive, that’s for sure, but I really really REALLY wanted those brussels sprouts!


----------



## JCnGrace

@Captain Evil, ****, All the time your writing about brussel sprouts I'm fixated on the fact that YOU HAVE A HUBBY WHO COOKS! We decided to make tonight about left overs since the fridge was full. Hubby wants ham & scalloped potatoes so I have everything out and sitting on the kitchen island. He comes in to fill his plate and says "Oh, you haven't heated the potatoes up yet". My reply is "All you have to do is put what you want on your plate and then stick it in the microwave. Once I see how much you put on there I'll even tell you for how long." Hubby, "Oh, I didn't think of that." Roll eyes and LOL!!! I swear if I go before he does he won't last a week before going out and patrolling for another woman to take care of him. POOR HER!


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

Captain Evil said:


> A rant: a minor rant, to be sure, but a rant.
> 
> DH and I have an agreement, and it has become iron-clad. He cooks, I clean. Period. And usually it works. But lately - and by lately I mean about the last two years - due to a variety of factors such as being really busy and me counting calories so I don’t put on weight again, our meals have been pretty boring: soup, salad or veggie burgers for dinner; eggs or yogurt for breakfast, with DH adding fish and or meat to his meals.
> 
> And it is fine: I like it, and it makes things simple for both of us. So fine.
> 
> But it is Easter, and this year, for the first time ever, it is just my folks and us: no other sisters or kids or anyone. So we all agreed to keep it light: ham for the carnivores, and mashed potatoes and veggies all of us. DH planned on providing the ham, mashed potatoes and some brussels sprouts (YUM!!), while my Mom is making dessert (YUM) and some thoroughly boiled asparagus smothered in hollandaise sauce.  (We need a barf icon for mushy asparagus and sauce).
> 
> I was SO EXCITED about the brussels sprouts, I can’t even tell you! DH broils them or does some other magic thing and they are truly divine! I have been thinking about them for a week! And now - he is not making them!!!! He is too busy!
> 
> So my Easter dinner is going to be mashed potatoes, as few asparagus spears as I can politely get away with, and cake. I mean, really? On Easter?? I know there are people who are hungry all over the world and so I should be grateful, but still...
> 
> So I’ll survive, that’s for sure, but I really really REALLY wanted those brussels sprouts!


I'm sorry, but I'm LOLing right now. So many kids would be like "NOOO! We're having Brussel Sprouts for Easter. IT'S RUINED!" and then you're like "What is Easter without my Brussel sprouts??" :rofl: Sorry, again. I never loved them myself, but I still sympathize with you; it's the worst when a family member makes something and they think it's awesome while it's... not good at all!


Update on the calves: they're both doing pretty good; both mommas are very protective and the smaller of the two is really spirited and drives his mom crazy with his dangerous antics. The other one (my sister's) is quieter and drives his mom crazy the opposite way. She'll be like "Get up. It's time to drink." And he'll be like "Not now, Mom, I'm tired." Which is fine as long as he doesn't get weak and then doesn't have the strength to feed. So, yeah, we're keeping an eye on him. I was there before, trying to get him to get up and drink. He did eventually drink a little, and then the little nerd went ahead and tried to eat hay with his dam. *facepalm* He really looks and acts like a nerd tho. :lol:


----------



## Spanish Rider

@Captain Evil , asparagus with hollandaise sauce? I'm wincing just thinking about it. I would be missing the brussels sprouts, too! We eat a lot of fresh asparagus, and even my kids love them, just sautéed or grilled with a bit of olive oil, then topped with minced garlic.

So, are you vegan or vegetarian?


----------



## Caledonian

I’m with @*JoBlueQuarter* on Brussel Sprouts. They’re like taking medicine; I know they’re good for me so I eat them but I’m not a fan of the taste. Maybe I’m not cooking them right if @Captain Evil DH’s ones are that good.

I’d like to try @*Spanish Rider* method of cooking Asparagus spears. I’ve never cooked them before and I’d probably end up with the mushy version if I steamed them.


----------



## carshon

Yum Brussel sprouts! Yuck Asparagus! Brussel sprouts halved and sauted in hot bacon greese! Oh My!!!!


----------



## JCnGrace

Happy Easter everyone! And be on the lookout for anyone trying to fool you! LOL


----------



## Caledonian

No April Fools at work today, however the lady ahead of me at the supermarket this morning was fooled. 

She had a few items going through the checkout and, at the end, the checkout girl turned and said ‘that’s come to £200.20’ and laughed. The woman actually squeaked in panic before common-sense kicked in. 

The checkout lady said ‘don’t worry someone’s priced items at £200.00 as an April Fool and we’ve been getting one every so often; I’ll get it sorted out.’ 

Imagine trying to explain that joke to your boss.


----------



## Fimargue

JCnGrace said:


> @Fimargue, your post makes me want to ask so many questions in order to get to know you but I'll try to control myself. LOL Feel free to share what you're comfortable about sharing though with what you're dealing with health wise and your native country and how you ended up in France.
> 
> 
> Poor Talila, I'm glad she's on the mend and you have her in a less populated field. I swear they'll do anything to give us gray hair. Hopefully the antibiotics you have her on for inflammation will keep any infection from setting in her puncture wound.


I don't mind telling you. I have a clinical depression and something else yet to be solved. My heart has been hurting lately, but I'm under a lot of stress, and the thing with depression is that you sort of stop caring if something takes the snuff out lol.

I'm from Finland - which is way closer to your and English culture than French. It's unbelievable how you take things for granted - everything works so well in Finland, and it is so beautiful over there. I made the decision to move in France because of my partner who I met in London when we were working there.

Talila is doing better. The hole is sealed and I'm only treating the leg wound. It looks like she could be putting on weight again. I almost died seeing the vet bill for that little stuff, but at least she should recover now. She really did give me a scare.

Feel free to pm me, but don't feel obliged. 

**

Yuck, I hate brussel sprouts, but love asparagus (I always think it's aspartagus - like a Roman gladiator vegetable lol). One of the few vegetables I eat. :hide:

Dammit, I forgot april fools day! I had some good one figured out earlier, but now can't remember what it was... 

I have been buying so much easter chocolates - and probably need to go hoard some more before they run out.

In Finland we have this _interesting_ traditional easter dish called Mämmi.

Wait for it... 









Looks inviting, eh? lol. Can't honestly remember how it tastes like, but not in a rush to have a go again.


----------



## Captain Evil

Spanish Rider said:


> @Captain Evil , asparagus with hollandaise sauce? I'm wincing just thinking about it. I would be missing the brussels sprouts, too! We eat a lot of fresh asparagus, and even my kids love them, just sautéed or grilled with a bit of olive oil, then topped with minced garlic.
> 
> So, are you vegan or vegetarian?


Vegetarian... 45 years this past January. I feel like a hypocrite, though, because while I buy eggs from happy free-range chickens and buy milk, butter, and yogurt from free-range, non-GMO fed cows, you can't get around the baby calf issue.

Right now I am really full of mashed potatoes and cream cheese pie. The Lamb Cake was consumed by my Mom's parishioners at church, so we had pie.


----------



## EstrellaandJericho

Captain Evil said:


> Spanish Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Captain Evil , asparagus with hollandaise sauce? I'm wincing just thinking about it. I would be missing the brussels sprouts, too! We eat a lot of fresh asparagus, and even my kids love them, just sautéed or grilled with a bit of olive oil, then topped with minced garlic.
> 
> So, are you vegan or vegetarian?
> 
> 
> 
> Vegetarian... 45 years this past January. I feel like a hypocrite, though, because while I buy eggs from happy free-range chickens and buy milk, butter, and yogurt from free-range, non-GMO fed cows, you can't get around the baby calf issue.
> 
> Right now I am really full of mashed potatoes and cream cheese pie. The Lamb Cake was consumed by my Mom's parishioners at church, so we had pie.
Click to expand...

I'd call that selective vegetarian which isn't a bad thing!


----------



## JCnGrace

@Fimargue, I'm sorry you suffer from depression that has to have a huge impact on your life. 


A family that I had a regular babysitting gig with when I was a teenager hosted an exchange student from Finland. At that time she thought our cultures were pretty different and she got pretty homesick. 


Good news about Talila!


Went and met the step daughter and her SO today to give them their kid back. Got the shocking news that after 18 or more years (not sure how long she dated him before she got pregnant) they are going to get married Thursday. WHAT???LOL Never thought it would happen after all this time. Just the two of them with a Justice of the Peace. It was supposed to happen once before and she backed out so I'm not going to hold my breath. 


She thinks her horse has PSSM and has started him on a new diet. I hope it helps because he's a pretty nice horse and you don't run across barrel racing horses that are as chill as he is very often. He naps between runs. LOL The only odd thing is I thought they were born with it and he hasn't had a problem until about the last year with tying up. Even though I'm not one to call the vet over every little thing, her never wanting to call them until things are beyond bad is one of my peeves with her and one reason (I have more) why she was not allowed to borrow Freckles for a show season.


----------



## Change

Not a confession, but....I am pleased to report that coming off a bucking horse didn't break me. Yeah. Tango had a scare that started with a balk, then a side shy and attempted bolt. When I held him back from running forward, he decided the back end needed bouncing. Gaited endurance saddles with slick seats aren't made for staying on buckers.... so I plopped. I'm okay though. I still know how to land butt first. It took a few minutes to calm him down before I could get back on, but he did settle and he was a good boy all the way home. 

The up side is that both horses got ridden today. And despite coming off, I always feel better after a ride. I suspect I'll be a bit stiff by morning, though. 

And I love Brussel sprouts and asparagus - but no one else in the house will eat them, so I don't get them very often. Slightly grilled, crunchy asparagus with a little olive oil sounds like a mouthful of heaven!


----------



## JCnGrace

OUCH! @Change and after he did so good at his first time out and about. I hate unexpected dismounts these days, they have a longer lasting effect! Glad you didn't break anything. How did Cally do?


Just took the dog out for his last potty trip of the night and we have snow on the ground. I don't like Mother Natures idea of an April's fool prank at all!


----------



## Fimargue

JCnGrace said:


> @Fimargue, I'm sorry you suffer from depression that has to have a huge impact on your life.
> 
> 
> A family that I had a regular babysitting gig with when I was a teenager hosted an exchange student from Finland. At that time she thought our cultures were pretty different and she got pretty homesick.
> 
> 
> Good news about Talila!


It's there, everyday and every moment in bad season. Medication keeps it from paralysing me and horses give the other boost, but I'm burnout from all this stress, so not going too strong at the moment. 

How interesting, where in the US was this? Sure there are differences, like our culture is very introvert and we keep to ourselves and ask 'how are you' only if we really care :lol: and it's completely fine not saying hello to anyone in the waiting rooms, street - this still weirds me here, but still the overall picture is closer than the French. But then again I have never been over there, so what do I know. I embarrassed myself couple times in England when I thought the "how you doing/you alright" was an actual question and not just a greeting lol.
@Change, no the endurance saddles definitely are not made for staying on buckers. In my experience Arabs very rarely buck and definitely not as hard as some of their stock horse friends... Good to hear you are okay!


----------



## TuyaGirl

@PoptartShop Hi girl!! Missed you! :smile:
I hope work slows down at the office, but hey at least you are in a much better place now! And where's Spring? Lol! So exciting about your new house, great news! :smile:
@JCnGrace I am pretty sure that with all the activities your boy had (and food, lol), it helped a bit to keep him distracted and not thinking so much about his crush :smile:
Sorry to hear about step daughter's horse, but didn't she actually call a vet just to make sure? 
@blue eyed pony wow, I envy you! Although I am not fat as well I am getting some body flabbiness, so I started to make some exercise at home, because the weather has not allowed to go out. I notice nothing! And I started some weeks ago.... I can walk to and from the moon, but make me run and in less than 2 minutes I am exhausted, lol!
@Caledonian maybe the fact that you were pushed into the pool helped with your fear of drowning and made it worst. *sigh* yes we had storm Irene, it was not as bad but ruined Friday... Glad you sneaked a ride and Blaze was good with the deer. We don't have any at this area, only the regular encounter with farm and domestic animals, but Tuya didn't like sheep at first :smile:
@JoBlueQuarter Such cute calves!! :smile:
@Captain Evil I am sorry that you didn't get the brussels sprouts. Maybe soon you will have the chance to eat them.
@Fimargue glad to hear Talila is doing better. And I am sorry that you are going through depression. Sometimes I think that if I went to see a doctor about it I would not be happy to hear the results.... The best comparison I can give you is like stuffing a drawer with clothes, more and more every day. And it is starting to feel like the drawer can't take them any longer but you still push. And that someday it will break and all will come off flying out of it because they were so compressed. That would be me right now. Tired of smiling and pretending all is well when... well it's not. At least I have a horse, lol! (It was my dream since I recall)
@Change Ouch! Glad you were ok and kuddos to you for getting back on. What made him spook? 

Whew!!! 3 pages later I think I more or less replied you all, and if I did forget someone I am sorry... 
My Easter weekend was ok, except Friday because of storm Irene, with hail and (more) strong winds.
Saturday was a lovely Spring day, warm and without wind, but the land was still very wet. Nevertheless I had to let Tuya out. Man was she feeling good! I had to ask for BO's daughter help because I am very clumsy in mud and was afraid to slip somewhere on the way to the paddock. All because Tuya looked like a cannon ball coming out of her stall :smile:
She played and rolled about 20 times, I bet that all the loose hair that was shedding underneath the blanket was making poor thing so itchy :frown_color:
Between her and the blanket I could cover another horse from head to toe with all the hair that came out. I spent 1 hour just brushing her, and you can tell she was feeling good because she was falling asleep with her lower lip all hanging and looking like an old mule, lol! By the way any tips to remove tons of hair from a blanket?
But I found her more skinny, well not that she is THAT skinny but still... Have to mention that to BO, haven't seen him as he was working on the new barn build. She isn't going any younger, and I have to be on top of it. Teeth will only be fixed in a couple months by vet's advice, anyway I don't think that is the cause.
I am on computer so in a while I will share screenshots from a video I made.
Sunday was church and lunch with parents day, so nothing interesting about it, just chilling at home.

Have a lovely day everyone!!


----------



## TuyaGirl

Sorry the text came without the spaces in between paragraphs. Don't know why it happens sometimes...

Anyway here's my old lady


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

@TuyaGirl - I LOVE your horse! She's beautiful! The first pic is amazing!


----------



## TuyaGirl

JoBlueQuarter said:


> @*TuyaGirl* - I LOVE your horse! She's beautiful! The first pic is amazing!


Thank you! She is everything for me :smile:
She was taking off after rolling, pictures are a sequence of her little spazz, I wish they were more clear though.
I love your chestnut as well, wonder why :razz:


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

TuyaGirl said:


> Thank you! She is everything for me :smile:
> She was taking off after rolling, pictures are a sequence of her little spazz, I wish they were more clear though.
> I love your chestnut as well, wonder why :razz:


Thanks! Yeah, my Blue actually looks a lot like Tuya in summer!


----------



## JCnGrace

@Fimargue, it was in Indiana and 40 or so years ago so I'm sure things have changed since then. Some of the things she thought were so different was how we were cliquish instead of all hanging out together in one big group and how hard it was to get accepted into one of those cliques. The focus on boy/girl relationships. Not being as sports minded. And of course food. Probably more things I've forgotten.

@TuyaGirl, no she hasn't had him tested, she's trying the diet change first. 


Tuya looks great and I don't think you have to be concerned about her weight at the moment but definitely something you want to stay on top of with the oldies. Just like us it's much harder to get back in shape than it is to stay in shape in the first place.


----------



## 6gun Kid

I confess Easter was a disaster! I did something I haven't done in years and years, my brother and I tied up, made our mother cry on Easter. I was in a foul mood anyways, and he is kind of a know it all, and he corrected me one time too many. I exploded, he exploded, we were nose to nose in the living room like a couple of 13 year old boys in a school cafeteria...... so, yeah we were a$$holes!


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582

I've read y'all's replies, just don't have a chance to type it all out right now! Been super busy, but how was Easter? For those that celebrate it.


----------



## horseluvr2524

6gun Kid said:


> I confess Easter was a disaster! I did something I haven't done in years and years, my brother and I tied up, made our mother cry on Easter. I was in a foul mood anyways, and he is kind of a know it all, and he corrected me one time too many. I exploded, he exploded, we were nose to nose in the living room like a couple of 13 year old boys in a school cafeteria...... so, yeah we were a$$holes!


There are some siblings that you just never will get along with. My sister and I are all grown, and yet we can't spend any length of time together without getting on each other's nerves. We are just very different people, and she has a nasty little habit of manipulating others to get what she wants and being a ****** when they stand up to her... OK, OK, I'm done! lol.

My brother and I fought like cats and dogs when we were young, and now get along very well.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

horseluvr2524 said:


> My brother and I fought like cats and dogs when we were young, and now get along very well.


Funny, it's the same with me and my brother.


----------



## Phantomrose

horseluvr2524 said:


> There are some siblings that you just never will get along with. My sister and I are all grown, and yet we can't spend any length of time together without getting on each other's nerves. We are just very different people, and she has a nasty little habit of manipulating others to get what she wants and being a ****** when they stand up to her... OK, OK, I'm done! lol.
> 
> My brother and I fought like cats and dogs when we were young, and now get along very well.


It was like that with my brother and I as well. Now we get along very well! We also work together; sometimes when we do have a go at each other it's not the best of days, but we do apologize after cooling off.


----------



## JCnGrace

My brother and I normally get along but not too long ago I wanted to give him a punch. It happens. I have one sister that I can only tolerate in small doses...was that way when we lived at home and it has never changed.


----------



## blue eyed pony

@TuyaGirl - walking, in my experience, doesn't help much with toning up. Running has been fantastic though! Today was day 15, I had a rest day yesterday after a long trail ride & getting stung by a bee (I literally, as soon as I was home, curled up and cried myself to sleep lmfao I'm such a sook) and the difference is incredible... BUT it's not really one I notice looking down at myself, hence the photos. I started photographing my progress because I know myself and I know I would otherwise lose motivation.

Running and resistance training (weights, bands, a resistance chute when you run) is great for toning up. Walking not so much. Yoga and pilates are also brilliant, and have the added benefit of improving both your core strength and your flexibility - important for riding! 

Some photos from my trail ride  Ikora was a bit of a hot little potato but we had a long trot and even a bit of canter which is HUGE because I haven't trusted her on trail rides like that before - I had a really nasty fall off my old horse 7 years ago when we were cantering on the trail and he took off in a gallop, and I have trouble trusting horses not to do that to me. I'm really proud of her. She fought me a bit because she wanted me to let her go (I was holding her back pretty hard but she is VERY forward) but she listened every time I asked her to come back to me. Photos are only in walk because that's the only time my trail buddy could take her phone out and take them ;P


----------



## Captain Evil

TuyaGirl said:


> Sorry the text came without the spaces in between paragraphs. Don't know why it happens sometimes...
> 
> Anyway here's my old lady


She doesn't look so old to me!! What a happy girl!

I'm editing this to add that I am loving the pictures of everyone riding- so cool. Loving them.


----------



## Captain Evil

DH is hosting an Aftermath Party for the survivors of our Mexico trip, and he is giving out awards. I believe mine is going to be something about the "Oldest" or most "Decrepit" Diver. 

Hmmm. I am not sure I am amused. Will a cappuccino cover this situation, or do I need to hit the bootleg rum?


----------



## blue eyed pony

Ahhhh you guys! <3 

Ikora and I got brave and went on our first solo trail ride together. She was a bit looky, a little bit spooky, but she's pretty much the same trail riding with other horses too so it didn't bother me. We had a nice long forward trot and a longer canter, and I was still holding her back, but not as much. One day we'll be able to canter along the trail bareback in a halter. Maybe. :lol:

The thing that impressed me the most? It was well dark before we got back, and she handled it like an old pro. Except for one spook at my phone's camera flash, but she'll get used to it!


----------



## 6gun Kid

Captain Evil said:


> Hmmm. I am not sure I am amused. Will a cappuccino cover this situation, or do I need to hit the bootleg rum?


 Rum, when in doubt always rum!


----------



## TuyaGirl

@Captain Evil Tuya should be around 20 years old, per vet. BO thinks she might be older. She is quite a curious, bright and happy horse still, just like when I bought her 8 years ago  Thank you!
And why would your husband came up with such award to you? I am pretty sure that if he does should not be because he is being mean to you...
@JCnGrace I will take a picture full body to show you all. Hip bone is sticking out a little, but as she was being a silly and playing you cannot see. Thanks, maybe it's just me being paranoid 
@blue eyed pony I take long walks mostly to make company to my mother, as it helps with her blood pressure. I do most exercises at home.
So happy for you and Ikora!! It's good that she behaves alike without the security of a buddy (you were leading anyway).Your trail is beautiful! 
And I never came back from a trail ride at night, pretty sure we would end up in a ditch, lol!

About the brothers issues, a lot of people have it, adult or not. Just happens.
My half brother was somewhat a rebel and left home very early. We actually never kept a constant contact, but he loved me and we never had a fight that I recall. 
I already told in here but for the ones that don't remember or didn't read he died of cancer when I was 17 years old. He was 31.

Have a nice day everyone!


----------



## JCnGrace

@Captain Evil, you need to award him one for the diver mostly likely to be beat silly by his wife. LOL

@blue eyed pony, you are far braver than me, don't think I'd even attempted taking photos for a first solo ride. LOL

@TuyaGirl, I'm sorry about your brother. I think it's always harder when they go way before their time.




Boy oh boy did we have a day. One of our hydrants is leaking so hubby says get water related things done so he can shut it off. I asked just today or days (right answer) so this morning is rushing around getting some laundry done, the dishwasher ran, a shower, filled up both bathtubs to have water to flush the toilets. Scoured cabinets for pitchers and other things to put water in for the dog, coffee, cooking and washing hands. It's like we're dry camping and I haven't done that for a long time. Not like he can't turn it back on if needed though so it's not like we will be absolutely without water. Unfortunately he's the type that has to have all his ducks in a row and a perfect weather forecast before starting a project instead of just getting to it. Sometimes that's the better way and sometimes not. Quite honestly I get very frustrated in the fact that he lives by what the weather man tells him since they only get it right about half the time. He couldn't start on it today because we were supposed to get bad thunderstorms starting at 4m which turned into a 15 minute thunder shower and the second wave is just now moving in. We could have got a lot of digging done.


I get all that out of the way and the black clouds start moving in so I rush to the barn to get those chores done even though it's about 2 hours earlier than normal chore time. I don't keep them locked in for a storm but stuffed their mangers with hay so they could hang out in there and have something to munch on. Then get the minis done and give them twice as much hay as normal since I'm feeding so early because we're supposed to get 70 mph wind gusts, hail and possibly tornados so wanted to get them settled in for the night too. Pffft, did I mention we got a 15 minute thunder shower? LOL Of course if I hadn't done all that early we probably would have gotten hit with what they were saying we were going to get hit with. 


Now to wait for the perfect weather day so we can put the new hydrant in and turn the water back on.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

@Captain Evil I'm a bit late now, but I would have said time to dig deep with the bargaining!! love brussels sprouts and asparagus, I would have thought Hollandaise too strong a flavour for asparagus.

@6gun Kid sorry you had such a wretched easter. Moms hate seening their kids fight, no matter how old

I confess I can't remember what I have told you about whats happening, but I think I said something about applying for nursing training. So I might have mentioned that my mum was going in to a resthome because she had been having falls. Well its about 3 weeks now and shes had half a dozen falls. The second one left a huge bruise down left side of her cheek and the resthome were upset about it but as I said we were grateful that she had someone on hand to help her, at home she may have lay on the floor for three or four hours. The explanation we are given for the falls is renal failure, first blood test at hospital not normal, second normal so back to resthome. I spoke to mum on phone saturday (im in kaitaia) then sunday DD rings and says doctors say mum back in hospital and they dont think she will make it! 

So I load up and drive the 10 hours to Taumarunui! DD told hosp I will get in at a ridiculous time and it was about 0145 I get there. Sat chatting with her for over an hour, as she is not a great sleeper but by the end of that hour she was obviously getting sleepy. Hospital staff were awesome, they made us coffee and had a packet of sandwiches for me (I didn’t have the heart to tell them I wasn’t hungry after their thoughtfulness). 

DD was the one to tell mum that her condition was terminal, the doctors were pussy-footing around and not telling her anything. She was very philosophical about it, braver than anyone I’ve ever known (and I have nursed terminal patients). She had no pain, slight discomfort because for the past week was not able to walk, and shortness of breath. All the family were told and everyone wanted to see her. Eldest son still on flight home from England as his dad just passed away. Youngest son drove up from Christchurch with his partner and their daughter. DS(sister) and her daughter (V) did the same drive I did and spent an 1 ½ hours talking to mum at a ridiculous hour sunday night. And mum passed away on monday at 1155 after falling in to a coma less than an hour earlier. Youngest son was an hour away. The suddenness of it is so shocking. Even the woman in charge at the resthome was shocked. Also DSs son and family were coming down and also did not get here in time. They from Kaitaia as well, so the 10 hour drive.
Struggling now, more later perhaps.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

Oh my goodness... I'm so extremely sorry, @ShirtHotTeez. That is terrible, especially that it happened so suddenly. *hugs* My most heartfelt condolences to you and your family.


----------



## JCnGrace

I am so very sorry about the death of your mom @ShirtHotTeez. Hugs to you! Hang in there, I wish I could shoulder some of your pain right now.


----------



## Phantomrose

Awww no, I am sorry for your loss @ShirtHotTeez. Take everything one day at a time, my condolences to you and your family. *hugs* take your time, and take it slow... loss is a shocking and difficult time to go through.


----------



## blue eyed pony

@TuyaGirl and @JCnGrace - I am not known for my wise choices :lol: but I know this horse's training, because I've done it all myself, and I trust in her training to keep us in one piece. I have ridden her fairly extensively in the arena after dark (and there aren't any lights yet!) so I know darkness doesn't bother her. She is NOT a fan of kangaroos but is learning to deal with them. 

I can control her at her silliest one-handed so my only real concern when photographing is what if I drop my phone!

@ShirtHotTeez - I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## 6gun Kid

@ShirtHotTeez I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## carshon

@ShirtHotTeez so sorry for your loss.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@ShirtHotTeez so sorry for your loss. A huge hug from across the ocean, stay strong :hug:


----------



## GMA100

@ShirtHotTeez I’m so sorry for your loss. Hugs!! 

I got back from the wedding on Monday and I’m finally getting back into schedule. My grandpa is coming today and tomorrow my sister and her hubby and their two babies are coming. NOT looking forwards to that!!! As much as I love my sister she is very demanding when she comes home and wants us to wait on her and to have everything the way she wants...She HAS to sleep in the same bed as her hubby, and they CANNOT sleep on a twin size (which is all we have) so we had to clear a whole room out to piece two twins together. So now we have two room for two adults and two babies under the age of two *sigh*
We HAVE to have all the fire weed out of the lawn so her one year old doesn’t get stung by it. Like "Hello!!! ya want us to pick the stinging nettles out of the yard with our hands?? You know you can set boundaries so your kiddo just doesn’t go the that part of the yard, right? Do ya know what shoes are for??" Of course I just smile and don’t say anything, but I want to scream and pull my hair out!!!!!! Besides the fact that they allow my niece to misbehave and whine for hours without doing or saying anything. It’s gonna be a long 5 days! And maybe I should be nicer, I just wish they could come and it would be relaxing, but instead we have to do this and that for them. 
The last time she came, me and my sister had to wake up several times with the baby and feed it cause she was "tired." I think all moms are tired and I honestly didn’t mind it except that she would come barging in at midnight with a wailing child lol That’s not how I like being woken up. 

Sorry for the rant!! I’m finished lol
The wedding went awesome! I only freaked out as I walked up the isle. I honestly do not want to be a bridesmaid ever again. I hate peoples looking at me. The day after the wedding the bride and groom came over to open gifts and the brides brother kidnapped her. He made my brother pay $150 to get her back haha. I honestly feel like I have another family now. We’ve known the brides family for 14 years, so after a marriage it’s like we are all siblings and we have another set of parents! 


I’ll catch up with everyone else later!! And post the newest pic of Asher/Ajax


----------



## horseluvr2524

I confess that I'm not only 19 weeks pregnant, but caught a cold. Blech! Guys, I haven't been sick in TWO YEARS. I DON'T GET SICK. So long as I clean my ears out with hydrogen peroxide regularly, I don't get sick, seriously. Well, hubs was sick last week. I waited too long and let my ears get clogged up (which allows sinuses to fill and infection to fester) and so I caught what he had. Waaaaah! I finally got some cleaning done today. I've been trying to do housework for three days and utterly failing at doing anything but laying around with snot and headache.
@GMA100

Forgive me for saying, but your sister is ridiculously demanding. I can't imagine barging in demanding someone feed my baby (well, especially since I will be exclusively breastfeeding, but anyway). And the bed thing, really? I mean I get wanting to be in the same bed, I'm the same way. But hubs and I are small people, so we get on fine in a twin. I don't know, I've just always been the type to be gracious and thankful for whatever my host can accommodate/provide. And she should put shoes on her child if worried about weeds and bugs. Like seriously.

My brother in law allows his children to scream play inside the house. That... drives... me... crazy. Like, ear piercing screaming, almost constantly. We were all together on New Year's Eve, and he could see I was getting to my wits end, so he said "OK, enough screaming" (which they didn't listen because they are always allowed to scream, why stop now?). Sister in law (not his wife, his sister) says "you can't tell her not to scream. That's like telling her not to breathe!". I just stared at her like WTF? Of course, this same woman has a terribly spoiled college age daughter that throws tantrums when she doesn't get her way and won't cook for herself, can't even make toast, and she also has a dog that has zero manners, has bitten people including family, and grabs food off counters. So... I won't be taking parenting advice from them. And I'm sure as heck not going to put up with any criticisms of me swatting my child or otherwise disciplining when necessary! If my dogs can learn not to have barking fits in the house, the child can learn that scream/noisy play is for outside only.


----------



## GMA100

horseluvr2524 said:


> @GMA100
> 
> Forgive me for saying, but your sister is ridiculously demanding. I can't imagine barging in demanding someone feed my baby (well, especially since I will be exclusively breastfeeding, but anyway). And the bed thing, really? I mean I get wanting to be in the same bed, I'm the same way. But hubs and I are small people, so we get on fine in a twin. I don't know, I've just always been the type to be gracious and thankful for whatever my host can accommodate/provide. And she should put shoes on her child if worried about weeds and bugs. Like seriously.
> 
> My brother in law allows his children to scream play inside the house. That... drives... me... crazy. Like, ear piercing screaming, almost constantly. We were all together on New Year's Eve, and he could see I was getting to my wits end, so he said "OK, enough screaming" (which they didn't listen because they are always allowed to scream, why stop now?). Sister in law (not his wife, his sister) says "you can't tell her not to scream. That's like telling her not to breathe!". I just stared at her like WTF? Of course, this same woman has a terribly spoiled college age daughter that throws tantrums when she doesn't get her way and won't cook for herself, can't even make toast, and she also has a dog that has zero manners, has bitten people including family, and grabs food off counters. So... I won't be taking parenting advice from them. And I'm sure as heck not going to put up with any criticisms of me swatting my child or otherwise disciplining when necessary! If my dogs can learn not to have barking fits in the house, the child can learn that scream/noisy play is for outside only.




Oh, she did breastfeed, but had been pumping milk and had it in the fridge. Now, this could be me, but I find it VERYYYYY gross to warm someones breast milk up. And no worries!!!! I know she is demanding! She's only been like this since after she was married and it makes me so sad because she used to be so sweet and fun and now......It just REALLLLLLYYYYY!!!! annoys me! And seriously, I about died when she said to make sure we weeded before they came. It's so stupid it's hilarious!! And yeah, my brother in law just smiles and chuckles as my niece whines and cries. It doesn't matter if it's in a big group of people trying to talk (which I find VERY rude!!) 
I know kids whine and cry and disobey, it's normal, but I also know you CAN train them! I have a foster sister with serious issues and if anyone should whine and cry, it's her! She did at one time, but we worked with her until she learned that we didn't like it......I love my family, but sometimes I could scream!!! 

Oh, and I fully believe in smacking a childs little butt lol Obviously we can't and won't even as much as tap our foster kids, but I had my butt popped and my kids will also. My sister however, doesn't want to do that. Can ya tell? Haha. I haven't heard them once speak even sternly to her. I did once this past week! She disobeyed and ran away from me after she was told to stay, so I got down to her level and growled at her and the look on her face was beyond priceless!! Almost respect lol

Anyways! They'll be here for 5-6 days and it's back to Montana. I'll not see them till Jan. This is literally the first time I've seen my nephew and 3rd I've seen my niece.


Get better!!! Being sick is no fun, but being sick AND pregnant must be terrible!!


----------



## horseluvr2524

@GMA100

Yes, I am super grateful we will be a few hours away from my mentioned family. I don't think I will want disciplinary type parenting tips from them. Now, they can give me all the baby tips they want. The baby thing is totally new to me. I will be much more in my element when the child gets a bit older. I just haven't been much impressed by the vast majority of the current generation. Most of them just don't know how to act like mature people, and children are given electronics to shut them up when ill behaved instead of giving them discipline which would help them grow into stable adults. Instead, you have people like my niece in college, who is seriously spoiled. I can't believe the way that she acts. She was crying and ****ed off that BIL swatted his four year old that was being a brat. (BIL really does the best he can. His ex, their mother, is terrible with disciplining the kids. I just can't handle that screaming). And she literally said to her parents when they were discussing her college meal plan "yeah, I can't and WON'T cook, so if you don't pay for my meal plan, I'll just starve!". I couldn't believe it. And this chic wants to have kids someday? What does she expect her kids to eat?

Family ranting 

For the most part, the pregnancy has not been messing with me in conjunction with being sick, with the exception of this morning. This morning I had morning sickness (throwing up) while dealing with a snot nose, headache, and sore throat. Not. Fun. But this too shall pass... I hope! lol. Usually it only takes me a day or two to get over being sick, but this is just dragging on.


----------



## GMA100

horseluvr2524 said:


> @GMA100
> 
> Yes, I am super grateful we will be a few hours away from my mentioned family. I don't think I will want disciplinary type parenting tips from them. Now, they can give me all the baby tips they want. The baby thing is totally new to me. I will be much more in my element when the child gets a bit older. I just haven't been much impressed by the vast majority of the current generation. Most of them just don't know how to act like mature people, and children are given electronics to shut them up when ill behaved instead of giving them discipline which would help them grow into stable adults. Instead, you have people like my niece in college, who is seriously spoiled. I can't believe the way that she acts. She was crying and ****ed off that BIL swatted his four year old that was being a brat. (BIL really does the best he can. His ex, their mother, is terrible with disciplining the kids. I just can't handle that screaming). And she literally said to her parents when they were discussing her college meal plan "yeah, I can't and WON'T cook, so if you don't pay for my meal plan, I'll just starve!". I couldn't believe it. And this chic wants to have kids someday? What does she expect her kids to eat?
> 
> Family ranting
> 
> For the most part, the pregnancy has not been messing with me in conjunction with being sick, with the exception of this morning. This morning I had morning sickness (throwing up) while dealing with a snot nose, headache, and sore throat. Not. Fun. But this too shall pass... I hope! lol. Usually it only takes me a day or two to get over being sick, but this is just dragging on.


I hate when people give their kids electronics to shut them up. Like, how will they know how to behave when they don't get the job they want or they get a ticket? Lol I'd be wondering if your niece needs her butt swatted a little! And honestly, I don't believe in 'spanking' a child. To often when you use a switch and plan to give them a thorough spanking, it just turns to be way to much and can become abusive. A nice swat or two on the backside (after a verbal warning) to get attention is the best way to say, "hey, I don't like that behavior!" That's according to several social workers I've heard Lol. Although they know we ain't allowed to do it to our foster kids.  

Yep!!! I could rant all day about family! I have a ton of siblings! lol But then, I could boast on *some* of my family! My new SIL is amazing!! Her sister and her are two of my best friends! And half of my siblings are awesome lol 

I don't think I could ever be pregnant. I've never dealt well with throwing up! Lol I hold anyone who can do it in high regards!


----------



## horseluvr2524

GMA100 said:


> I hate when people give their kids electronics to shut them up. Like, how will they know how to behave when they don't get the job they want or they get a ticket? Lol I'd be wondering if your niece needs her butt swatted a little! And honestly, I don't believe in 'spanking' a child. To often when you use a switch and plan to give them a thorough spanking, it just turns to be way to much and can become abusive. A nice swat or two on the backside (after a verbal warning) to get attention is the best way to say, "hey, I don't like that behavior!" That's according to several social workers I've heard Lol. Although they know we ain't allowed to do it to our foster kids.
> 
> Yep!!! I could rant all day about family! I have a ton of siblings! lol But then, I could boast on *some* of my family! My new SIL is amazing!! Her sister and her are two of my best friends! And half of my siblings are awesome lol
> 
> I don't think I could ever be pregnant. I've never dealt well with throwing up! Lol I hold anyone who can do it in high regards!


Whoa, who uses switch/belt/etc? When I say spank, I mean what you described: a swat on the butt. Just once, and I certainly don't believe it has to hurt either. More like a pat. That's the kind of spank/swat my BIL did to his four year old. Four year old was crying afterwards. So 19 year old niece starts crying...? I wasn't the only one that was like... "wow". I haven't even spent much time around my niece and I have some stories. She has a problem with smoking marijuana, says she wants to quit but can't. I told her that she needs to find a hobby. Her college has a horse program and I recommended she get into that, thinking "if anything will make anyone mature/grow up, it's horses!".

I never planned on being pregnant, didn't want kids or anything. But it happened! lol. It's fine to say "I never want to be pregnant/don't think I could ever be pregnant", but unless you take a vow of chastity and enter a convent, you've got a good chance of it happening at some point lol! (let's not even bring up abortion. personally, it disgusts me). I'm just grateful that I am having complication free and healthy, though unexpected, pregnancy. I've talked to a few moms/heard a few stories, and it's incredible just how complicated and difficult it can be to get that healthy little baby at the end.


----------



## Phantomrose

I confess, today was an ok riding day at the barn. It was windy, and rainy out, which makes the indoor a scary monster. I worked Jet in circles, both directions to ease him a bit, and gradually made the circles a bit bigger. He gave me a nice trot, and walk in the end, but was extra Mr. Spooks about the back door (didn't bother really going near that area, other than gradually going near it when I made the circles bigger. I didn't feel like fighting him to get over there, and felt pretty out of it myself.) I am happy that he did good with what he gave me (goal for today was just a relaxed trot and walk, since he felt tense at the beginning of the ride.)


----------



## GMA100

horseluvr2524 said:


> Whoa, who uses switch/belt/etc? When I say spank, I mean what you described: a swat on the butt. Just once, and I certainly don't believe it has to hurt either. More like a pat. That's the kind of spank/swat my BIL did to his four year old. Four year old was crying afterwards. So 19 year old niece starts crying...? I wasn't the only one that was like... "wow". I haven't even spent much time around my niece and I have some stories. She has a problem with smoking marijuana, says she wants to quit but can't. I told her that she needs to find a hobby. Her college has a horse program and I recommended she get into that, thinking "if anything will make anyone mature/grow up, it's horses!".
> 
> I never planned on being pregnant, didn't want kids or anything. But it happened! lol. It's fine to say "I never want to be pregnant/don't think I could ever be pregnant", but unless you take a vow of chastity and enter a convent, you've got a good chance of it happening at some point lol! (let's not even bring up abortion. personally, it disgusts me). I'm just grateful that I am having complication free and healthy, though unexpected, pregnancy. I've talked to a few moms/heard a few stories, and it's incredible just how complicated and difficult it can be to get that healthy little baby at the end.


I know plenty of people that do and it makes me mad. I can't understand it at all........ Your niece should get into horses! They're so therapeutic! 

I know, I want a bunch of kids, but puking makes me feel like dying! LOL And I don't want to get into abortion either. I believe all life is a gift. And I know! Healthy babies are such a blessing!!


----------



## EstrellaandJericho

I confess I am very frustrated with Momma Chicken... But in some way I get it. I let her brood on some fertile eggs and had five cute little babies. I ended up giving them back to the layers humans... But the eggs I bought for her to brood on she isn't sitting on anymore. 😕 

I'm debating putting them under a heat lamp... I'll buy an incubator on the next batch I guess.


----------



## horseluvr2524

GMA100 said:


> I know plenty of people that do and it makes me mad. I can't understand it at all........ Your niece should get into horses! They're so therapeutic!
> 
> I know, I want a bunch of kids, but puking makes me feel like dying! LOL And I don't want to get into abortion either. I believe all life is a gift. And I know! Healthy babies are such a blessing!!


Horses are great at teaching you to be humble, and that is truly what my diva drama queen niece needs.

For a while I was getting sick every morning. It has gotten a lot better. The worst is when I get sick before I can eat anything. I found that getting half a cup or so of coffee down before getting sick really helps, because then it doesn't hurt at all, and it doesn't taste horrible either (nasty, but let's face it: after that first bit, sometimes you keep puking because it tastes so horrible!).

I have to say that the worst was the first few weeks of the first trimester. Instead of puking, I just had constant pain in my stomach, horrible pain, and a complete food aversion. I didn't want to eat anything. Anything I did eat just made me feel worse (until I discovered saltines and that was the only thing I could eat for a while). My stomach hurt so bad that I just wanted to throw up, because I felt like it would make me feel better, but never could until I got to the late part of the first trimester. For the last few weeks of my first trimester, I felt amazing, didn't have any sickness at all. Then I started getting hit with morning sickness. I was grateful not to be as bad off as my friend was though; she said during her pregnancy the only thing she could keep down the first month or two was milk, and she lost a ton of weight. So when you are drowning in self-pity, just remember, someone out there has it worse than you, lol!


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

To add to the family ranting vibe... I confess that I feel like punching someone in the gut right now. And I won't say who, but the urge is extremely strong at the moment. I doubt that it is a passing one either; it's just gonna keep building until I finally move out. Let's hope I don't explode before then!


----------



## Phantomrose

JoBlueQuarter said:


> To add to the family ranting vibe... I confess that I feel like punching someone in the gut right now. And I won't say who, but the urge is extremely strong at the moment. I doubt that it is a passing one either; it's just gonna keep building until I finally move out. Let's hope I don't explode before then!




I feel you on that sort of feeling some days! Living with family can be difficult at times. Just calm down, take some time away from that person, and then come back when you are in a better mood. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Change

I'm still alive and reading, but just haven't had anything worthwhile to say.

@ShirtHotTeez - so sorry to hear about your Mom. I'm glad, though, that she was lucid enough to understand and accept what was happening and got to say her farewells to so many. @horeluvr2524 - my first pregnancy was the worst. I never had morning sickness, but I had the worst acid stomach and heartburn almost every afternoon/evening. Saltines were my best friend. Kids 2 and 3? Other than carrying low, which made riding impossible, they went off without a hitch. And - I just got the news on Easter Sunday that my 2nd son and wife learned that her current pregnancy will be granddaughter #4 for me! How did I, who raised 3 boys, end up with 4 granddaughters and only one grandson?
@6gunkid - shame on you for making your Mom cry. You now need to send her some flowers and chocolates as an apology.


----------



## JCnGrace

Don't get me started about bratty kids! Since I never raised any I never learned patience with them. I had the one grandson a lot before he started in school and he went through 2 terrible stages. The first was when he was around 6 months old and he would scream bloody murder from about 2:00 pm to 5:00 pm. NOTHING made him happy during that time. Then he experienced the terrible ones instead of the terrible twos. Not so much crying with that as it was hitting and throwing things. Poor little guy got lots of hand and butt swats during that stage. When I couldn't take it anymore I'd tell hubby to call his daughter and make her take him back. LOL She freely admits during those two times that she passed him around to her family members (us, her mom, and her older sister) until we/they couldn't deal with him anymore. It's seriously amazing that he turned out to be such a good kid. 


Then there's the other set of grandkids that thankfully live far away. That's awful to say but this is the confession thread so....LOL


I made it through our first full day without water by not staying home. Went to Bedford to return the 2 dresses. Trouble is that since hubby wasn't with me this time I wasn't in a rush and spent more money than I returned. LOL Not such a good sale going on this time. I do have a couple of nice outfits now in case the need arises. 


Got home and our excavator friend was here helping hubby replace the water hydrant. Good deal! Should have water turned back on tomorrow and then will just have to fill the hole back in. Not as easy as it sounds since it's extremely wet red clay that wants to stick to the shovel instead of sliding off.


----------



## Spanish Rider

First of all, @ShirtHotTeez , I am so sorry for your loss and feel your pain. I just lost my father a few months ago, and it still hurts. Time heals all things, but it does not necessarily make us happier. Your mother was fortunate to be able to understand what was happening, make peace with it, and say her good-byes. It does not always happen that way.


OK, since we are on family rants...

I confess that I cannot stand my BIL. Which should not be a problem since I live on the other side of the world, right? However, my sister and I have inherited a summer cottage in Maine (think _On Golden Pond_)that has been in the family for 5 generations. I get along extremely well with my sister and we make good decisions together with no interference from our husbands.

The problem is that my BIL is obese, lazy and a liar. His food addiction and lying aside, he does 0 maintenance on the property, and it all falls onto my and my husband's shoulders, even things that he himself breaks (like putting his elbow through the screen door several times because he is too fat).

My biggest gripe is the sleeping situation. Because he is so obese, he has taken over what used to be my and my husband's room since we were married, which has the only double bed. The big ****ah is that it is my grandmother's bed, with her handmade butterfly appliqué quilt. Of course, he is destroying both. My husband and I are left sleeping separately, and now that my boys are 6'4"-6'5", they get the twin beds. I am now the smallest in the house, but I am 5'11" and have several unfused bones in my back, and do you know where I sleep? On a gosh-darned fold-out footstool hassock. I kid you not. It's like 5 feet long and too narrow to sleep on my back. And this summer, my mother, who is 77 years old and recent widow, had to sleep on the couch. Am I alone on this point, or is this not acceptable?

This coming summer, I am proposing buying a new bed (which I will NOT pay for by myself) so that I might actually be able to sleep in a bed with my husband while on vacation. Obese BIL can have the new one, and we can take my grandmother's. I will also propose my grandmother's quilt being moved to our room. I am afraid of my sister's reaction...

Thoughts?


----------



## JCnGrace

I think your proposals sound reasonable @Spanish Rider and don't see a thing anyone should get offended over. Is there anywhere you could stick another bed for your mom too?


----------



## Spanish Rider

@JCnGrace , yes, that is part of my plan. 

Unfortunately, my parents had not been able to go to Maine the previous 7 years because my father was ill, on oxygen and wheelchair-bound. In those years, my niece was born and my boys and BIL have doubled in size (actually, my youngest has tripled). So, ideally, if we got a large enough bed for my sister and husband to sleep in together, then my mother could share a room with 2 twin beds with my niece, who's 6. There are 8 of us, 3 BR and a loft space where my boys sleep (my niece might actually want to sleep with them, but she is somewhat overprotected b/c she has cystic fibrosis), so we all fit, but concessions need to be made. And I am tired of making them on my side alone.

Good thing we are a small family!

My boys, 2016, before the youngest started to groooow!


----------



## blue eyed pony

I confess I've gotten a little over-eager for height again. My horse is still taking it all in her stride, and I still haven't introduced her to oxers... or fill.

But we jumped 3' today. Yes I know it looks smaller than that, she is enormous :lol:


----------



## GMA100

Sounds like a awesome plan @Spanish Rider. With people like that you can’t ask them what to do. Just tell them and give the facts straight.

@JCnGrace, I have a lot of patience with bad kids, but I’d prefer the kids that are hyper and mischievous instead of whiney or purely disobedient. I help watch 50-80 foster kids once a month for a meeting foster parents have and there’s only literally 2 kids that get on my nerves. One is a little girl that manipulates with whining and crying and the other is a young teen girl that goes around trying to find boyfriends in all the volunteer guys. Which is gross because they’re being nice coming to help and she is tormenting them. lol
They rest of the kids are chill! I love the little guys that are mischievous and kinda wild lol 

my foster sister is having/had ornery ones. She’s almost two and her behavior is getting so much better. Just an occasional tantrum every now and then. Don’t feel bad about being glad other grandkids are far away! I have 3 older sibling that I just rejoice that are over 10 hours away! 
I bet you can’t wait till you get water back! 


Breath! @JoBlueQuarter! I know the feeling. I don’t know who yours is, but I rarely get along with my mom. I usually just try to shut up and move on, and that’s usually what works best  

Yay! @blue eyed pony! I’ve always thought jumping must be so fun! 


I confess today we have to make the house *****. And. Span. My sister is coming and she’s been known to fuss about the house and my mom hates that so she tries to make it to her liking. Hopefully since sis now has two little kids she doesn’t think a house can be perfect like it can with just two adults lol


----------



## blue eyed pony

@GMA100 - jumping is my thing. I like getting young horses and bringing them on, so I really haven't jumped anything big since my showjumper retired, but Ikora is well on her way to changing that. One day, sooner rather than later, I'll be jumping courses on her... and one day I might even jump big ones again.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

@GMA100 - Actually for me, it's the opposite; me and my mom are really close but my dad... Let's just say I'm counting the days to when I move out.
@blue eyed pony - sounds like a solid plan! From what I've seen from Ikora you guys are gonna be ones to watch in the show ring! 
@JCnGrace - Hope you get your water back soon! I don't know what we'd do if we couldn't get water from our hydrant, especially now that the water source for our 100 cows isn't working!


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

blue eyed pony said:


> I confess I've gotten a little over-eager for height again. My horse is still taking it all in her stride, and I still haven't introduced her to oxers... or fill.
> 
> But we jumped 3' today. Yes I know it looks smaller than that, she is enormous :lol:


My goodness. She's a dead ringer for Sarge. Except... y'know. He's a gelding.

She's lovely!


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

I'm confessing we didn't feed the horses last night. Don't judge... they have spring grass and a round bale of hay to tide them over.

But. We got off work, went straight into a trip to Lowes to get a bathtub and shower surround for my daughter's house... and didn't get home till nearly 10.

AND THEY WERE WAITING ON US! In the dark! They have 75 acres on that side... and all four of them were lurking in the shadows right at the gate! Like common criminals! They'd have ambushed us if they could have.

And they voiced their opinion on not getting their daily prepared dinner. 

We'll be back on schedule this evening. I've been... 'verbally' corrected... for my neglect.


----------



## Tazzie

Wowzers that was a lot to catch up! I can't possibly remember every post I read (took me two days to read it all :lol, but I remember some of it.
@ShirtHotTeez, I am so sorry for your loss. Huge hugs and prayers being sent your way. I'm glad she was able to say some of her good byes at least.

I'm glad some of you all are getting in ample riding time! Yay!

On the demand situation from family, I'd rather DIE than demand where I sleep at my moms. And I never judge how her house is. I don't care really, I'm usually just thankful I have a place to stay. I can't even imagine barging into someone's room and demanding they feed MY baby, OMG. ONCE did I ever ask Nick to feed the baby for me (I breastfed both of mine) because I was SICK, but never demanded. UGH! I discipline with a spank. I also do time out. And at all the restaurants this week I was told how good my kids were. I don't do bratty.


Well, we're back from Disney :lol: we all had a blast! I'm still good and worn out though haha! We got in last Tuesday, and went swimming. More swimming Wednesday and had our nails done (mom, SIL and me). Thursday and Friday was Disney, which was a blast! Saturday we drove to Clearwater to play on the beach (GORGEOUS!). Sunday was more swimming and a quiet day. Monday we went to Universal (Harry Potter fan here!) And Tuesday we came home.

I'm still exhausted :lol: I posted a couple of pictures in my journal. I don't have the links handy or I'd post them here :lol:


----------



## horseluvr2524

@Tazzie

Lucky you! I have been daydreaming about going to disney for a few weeks now. I think it must be the pregnancy, though I've always enjoyed animation and cutesy theme parks (and I've gotten over being embarrassed that I still like them as an adult lol!). I'm going to check out your pics in journal. We've got so many financial hurdles ahead of us, with moving cross country, finding a place to live, etc... but I will eventually get some disney magic! Maybe four-ish years from now when the baby is old enough to retain memories of going.


----------



## Tazzie

@horseluvr2524, my kids are almost 4 and 5, so it was a pretty good age! Though I'd have probably waited a bit longer so they could do some more of the rides. We all still had fun though! My aunt got us a good discount on a lot of things, which is what made it worthwhile to us. And we ALL still love theme parks :lol: no reason to be embarrassed :lol: also, I saw in another thread you mentioned moving to Ohio. Where about? I live just south of Cincinnati


----------



## JCnGrace

@Spanish Rider, way back when my family used to rent 2 houseboats on Dale Hollow Lake in TN for 21 of us, 11 adults and 10 kids. Talk about cramped quarters! LOL I usually ended up on an (why is it names of things fly out of my brain when I need them) air mattress type thing you use to float on in the water on the top deck of the houseboat. It was much more peaceful up there.

@GMA100, it just occurred to me that you share the same state as my bratty grandkids. You might be neighbors! LOL Actually it's not their fault and I continually remind myself they act the way they do because of their "parents". That's in parenthesis because they don't believe in parenting...the kids rule, especially the oldest. They are actually teenagers now not little kids so their behavior has changed from whiny and hyper brats to lazy, bossy and argumentative.

@blue eyed pony, Ikora is gorgeous and sounds like she's into your chosen discipline so you can't get better than that!

@JoBlueQuarter, I made sure the tanks were filled before the water was shut off plus we've had so much rain they're doing a lot of their drinking out of the normally dry ravines. 

@AtokaGhosthorse, boy I've sure had that cussing out before. LOL Ours has the same set-up although not that much acreage and skipping that little treat they get every evening, not because they need it but so you can check them over, makes them think they are dying of hunger and being neglected by their human servant. 


Welcome home @Tazzie, sounds like a wonderful vacation! Are you back to work or home until next week?

@horseluvr2524, you'll have Kings Island right in your home state once you move. I love Kings Island, they have some awesome roller coasters.


Was the forum down for anyone else around 10 -11 am EDST?


----------



## Caledonian

@*ShirtHotTeez* – Sorry to hear about your mum. Condolences to you and your family.

@Spanish Rider – I think your proposals are more than reasonable; I don’t think I’d have as much patience as you but I can see how you’d want to keep the peace. They’ve waltzed in and taken over without a thought to your family. Your sister may get annoyed but, with everything in life there has to be give and take, and it seems like there’s a lot of ‘take ‘going on .

That’s a beautiful picture of your sons.

@*JoBlueQuarter* – I’m suppose I’m lucky that I’m close to both my parents just in in different ways. 

@AtokaGhosthorse – Ha! I know that look. I’ve always said that my horses had me well trained. Toby especially had a very firm, loud and long neigh that he kept especially for guilt trips if I changed his routine. I know I was being told off. 

@*JCnGrace* – I’ve zero patience with bratty kids. I’ve had my fill at work for the last week. I don’t mind the mischievous type with the cheeky grins though @*GMA100* .


I confess that I’ve had enough of spoilt kids and their parents. We’ve had Easter activities all week at work and, although the majority of kids were polite, too many were complete monsters. The good parents kept them in check with reminders of their manners, the worst were indifferent to their behaviour. 

I had to deal with two women and their kids this afternoon when they decided to barge in and start using the resources in one of our rooms. They’d been told and the signs said it was closed. 
When I explained the situation, the kids started screaming at the top of their lungs because they weren’t getting to do what they wanted. Despite offering them supplies to take home so that they could recreate the activity, the parents took the huff. One of the kids, possibly a two-year-old, screamed all of the way out and in to one of the main tourist areas, where he dropped reels of ribbons he’d taken from the room. Tourists scattered at the screaming and tried to avoid tripping over the unravelling ribbons. The mum couldn’t have cared less; she wasn’t worried about her kid’s tantrum, about the chaos he was causing, about him taking things or her own lack of action. It’s truly exhausting having to deal with these types of kids and parents.

Confession #2: I think most people can relate to being fed-up with the weather. It’s been all over the place. When I left for work yesterday morning it was dry and sunny; five miles up the valley it started to rain and at the foot of the hill up to my work it was snowing. It took ages to climb the hill as the back end of the car kept slipping sideways as it struggled over the cobble stones and deepening snow. It seemed like we were in this strange pocket of bad weather, when everything else around the hill was green. Then people who live on the plateau and north side of the hills started calling in to say that they were stuck in heavy snow so we were going to be short staffed… Uugh! 

Okay, confession #3: I’ve nothing horsey to confess. It’s been a very long week and I’ve been too tired to ride. I’ve came home every night absolutely exhausted and fell asleep on the sofa. I must be getting old as I used to take this in my stride. 



I can only hope that the weather improves, as the little bit of warm sunshine we had today was really nice. :smile:


----------



## GMA100

@Tazzie honestly, I would have gladly taken care of my niece if she had said the night before AND if I didn’t have to warm up breastmilk lol I had offered once and kept my niece in my room the whole night*ONCE* because my sister was tired and depressed (she got pregnant with an surprise baby that was not planned for when my niece was 2 months old) I helped her out one night cause ya know, I like kids, I love my sister and all that. But after that it was like WOW!!! Ask me nice please! 

You sound like such an awesome mom! I love parents that aren’t afraid to just give a stern no. 
Disney sounds like so much fun!!!!

@JCnGrace all my friends are well behaved. And I don’t know my neighbors. lol here in the Deep South, kids ain’t allowed to act bad LOL. And I agree, it’s the same with horses and dogs. It’s never a child’s fault when they are naughty. 
And yup, the forum was down a little for me then. 

@Caledonian - God bless your sweet soul! I might have not been able to keep myself from physically pushing them out the door LOL

I confess my sister sister isn’t coming today after all. Something with the rental car went wrong and my dad is getting up at 2-3 AM tomorrow morning to go pick them up. I’m holding my tongue


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

I can distinctly remember a time when Texas briefly had a NO CORPORAL PUNISHMENT law that included parents and children, not just public schools.

I can also distinctly remember my daughter, then four, running around like a lunatic in a department store in the mall at Sherman, Texas, and trying to be as absolutely obnoxious as she possibly could by darting in and out of the racks, yelling and generally being rude and out of control. 

I made two calm, controlled attempts to get her to behave without beating her... but when she screamed at me and told me no... I blistered her behind with the palm of my hand, parked her in the shopping cart, and looked up to see this well-heeled older lady, her late 90s Nokia cell phone in hand, about to call the 'authorities' on me for breaking that short lived law.

I gave her a quelling look and over the squalling of my outraged 4 year old daughter, without thinking, said: I can get control of my kid... or I can let her run around like a hooligan and ruin your shopping experience. Which would you prefer?

The bystander put her phone away and marched off.

My daughter is now 20, has her own baby, and vividly remembers that moment. And admits that yes, she was being a hooligan, and she did richly deserve the spanking she got.


To finish my thought - I'm seeing it more and more - spoiled kids and parents tripping over themselves to shelter their kids from absolutely every possible disappointment, any possible conflict with others, and stripping away their kids' abilities to accept no for an answer but also to cope with disappointment and all of life's adversities. We're starting to see the ripple effect and it's only going to get worse until parents stop trying to be their child's best friend and playmate and start raising their children up with strong roots and a good spine. 

The worse instance of this I've ever personally witnessed what about the same time my daughter was four and I was a low-tier manager at our local wal mart. This lady came in with about a 10 year old to pay off the playstation in layaway, she didn't have all the money to pay it out that day, and when the kid figured out they were just there to make a payment - he cussed her like a dog with language I don't even use - and I'm pretty salty. My brows crawled up my forehead and into my hair line when the woman meekly apologized to the boy and continued apologizing while he continued to cuss her. I'm sure there was much more going on there - he learned that somewhere, but man. Had that kid been mine? He'd have gotten his tail end lit up for talking to me like that.


P.S. After that day, the threat of violence (a warning) was usually enough to get her attention and get her to mind.


----------



## horseluvr2524

Tazzie said:


> @horseluvr2524, my kids are almost 4 and 5, so it was a pretty good age! Though I'd have probably waited a bit longer so they could do some more of the rides. We all still had fun though! My aunt got us a good discount on a lot of things, which is what made it worthwhile to us. And we ALL still love theme parks :lol: no reason to be embarrassed :lol: also, I saw in another thread you mentioned moving to Ohio. Where about? I live just south of Cincinnati


I'll be right near there. Southern Ohio somewhere. We are not exactly sure where yet though as we don't have a place to live and there are a lot of things still up in the air. My horse Shan is going to a private full care stable in Germantown. I probably won't see her more than once a month for a while, but she will be living it up Ohio style (pasture, orchard grass hay, deep bedded stall) and hopefully won't mind. I'm OK with holding off on horse stuff until summer 2019, when baby will be a better age to leave with sitters. I'm glad I haven't gotten the 'must ride' itch, since it is just not very comfortable nor fun for me while pregnant.

ETA: Maybe next year I can snag some dressage lessons on Izzie 

@JCnGrace

For my husband, he's crazy about Cedar Point. They do have some ridiculous rides there. Biggest rollercoaster park in the world I think?
Kings Island was my childhood favorite. I've got a lot of memories from there.
But nothing beats disney magic


----------



## Caledonian

@AtokaGhosthorse - Exactly! I remember getting a swat on the rear when I was young. It didn’t happen very often as I knew what would happen if I pushed my luck. I know I tested my parents every so often.

A few months back, I saw a woman doing the same thing to a rampaging youngster and I cringed. The swat followed a number of warnings and it was mostly sound rather than connection, as he was wearing so many layers of clothes .It stopped him in his tracks.

I cringed, not because of the swat on the rear, because I wondered how the people around her would view her actions and whether they’d make a fuss or call the police. My country is moving towards making smacking illegal as well. 

Interestingly, I know many teachers who are worried about their safety in the classroom and are leaving due to stress. They see the move away from discipline (all forms) and disinterested parents, as the cause. Small unruly kids turn into large aggressive teenagers and they know that the teachers are virtually powerless. I can only imagine that it’s going to get worse.


----------



## Phantomrose

@AtokaGhosthorse - oh I remember a time when I was four or five years old. We were in a store, and I threw some kind of a tantrum in there. My mom took me out to the car, and spanked me. After that, I never acted out in the store again. Watching some kids today, in the back of my mind I am always thinking “man, they would’ve gotten spanked or slapped by now. 
@JoBlueQuarter - I was always closer with my father. My mother... not so much. It has gotten a bit better I guess after my father passed away, but we still get into some heated arguments. I love with her, my brother, and nephews and it could be kind of crazy here at times. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

Caledonian said:


> @AtokaGhosthorse - Exactly! I remember getting a swat on the rear when I was young. It didn’t happen very often as I knew what would happen if I pushed my luck. I know I tested my parents every so often.
> 
> A few months back, I saw a woman doing the same thing to a rampaging youngster and I cringed. The swat followed a number of warnings and it was mostly sound rather than connection, as he was wearing so many layers of clothes .It stopped him in his tracks.
> 
> I cringed, not because of the swat on the rear, because I wondered how the people around her would view her actions and whether they’d make a fuss or call the police. My country is moving towards making smacking illegal as well.
> 
> Interestingly, I know many teachers who are worried about their safety in the classroom and are leaving due to stress. They see the move away from discipline (all forms) and disinterested parents, as the cause. Small unruly kids turn into large aggressive teenagers and they know that the teachers are virtually powerless. I can only imagine that it’s going to get worse.


I wasn't originally going to add anything to this discussion, but I did want to point out one thing. There's four main kinds of parents. First, the parents who never do anything and let their kids get away with murder. Then the people who are fair but firm and will punish if it's needed but would never do something that could traumatize the kid. Then there are the ones who are outright abusive and if someone finds out about it then they're in big trouble. But then there's the people in the middle who, in a nutshell, are just bad parents. They're inconsistent, sometimes being to firm-bordering-on-abusive (both physically *and* mentally) or they don't do anything at all. Then the kid doesn't know what to expect and when he/she does get a spanking or something, it confuses him and I've seen kids in situations like that pull away from people and hide in themselves. They're who are sometimes called 'shy' or 'introverts'. But because what the parent is doing is not *very* bad, people can't decide if they should report him or not. If they don't, then a lot of kids are rather ruined by adulthood and have permanent insecurities and problems. These problems are very easily mistaken for other problems, and since the kids weren't in those abusive situations all the time they still feel some love towards the parent - cause, hey, they're related by blood and it's hard to break a bond like that - the outside world doesn't often hear of those problems. A lot of kids are in this situation though.

I don't think I did a good job of explaining what I meant there, but I hope y'all have an idea of what I was trying to point out.


I confess that we have a big coyote problem over here! Coyotes usually stay away from our calves since the calving pasture is, like, on our yard, but there is this one coyote who's constantly hanging around in the woods that border said pasture. Our cows usually go to the back of the pasture to calve and that's perfect for the coyote. So far he has (in plain daylight) attacked one calf and eaten several afterbirths. Luckily, our cows are good mothers and they've fought him off so far. We're going to have to shoot him eventually though; if he has the nerve to come out in plain daylight to try and kill a calf than none of our calves are safe. Also, we found some bobcat tracks. We don't have many around here, so that was somewhat surprising.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

Phantomrose said:


> @AtokaGhosthorse - oh I remember a time when I was four or five years old. We were in a store, and I threw some kind of a tantrum in there. My mom took me out to the car, and spanked me. After that, I never acted out in the store again. Watching some kids today, in the back of my mind I am always thinking “man, they would’ve gotten spanked or slapped by now.
> @JoBlueQuarter - I was always closer with my father. My mother... not so much. It has gotten a bit better I guess after my father passed away, but we still get into some heated arguments. I love with her, my brother, and nephews and it could be kind of crazy here at times.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol, it seems like all of us here are generally happier away from our families. Is it some kind of a horseperson bug? :lol:


----------



## horseluvr2524

@JoBlueQuarter

You described my upbringing perfectly. It took me a while to get over my insecurities. Having an amazing husband has helped immensely.


----------



## horseluvr2524

I confess that I'm a bit annoyed.

I'm pregnant. I've been sick all week, still getting over it, the house has been messy and dirty, but not filthy.. We have to sell our fixer upper trailer/mfg house. We are making payments on it. The park has its total cost on our contract for a measly $5000.

I took a couple pictures of the outside and put an ad up today. A lady calls me and wants to come see it. OK sure, we set up a time. She arrives FORTY MINUTES EARLY. I text her to give me twenty minutes as I begin rushing like a mad woman to get the place in better condition. Husband is grouchy because I had to wake him from his nap.

She walks up the porch, looks at the trailer, and says "OK, so why would I want to rent this?". Seriously. Take a look and see for yourself. She complains that it looked bigger in the pictures and she didn't realize it was so old. Well, I didn't photoshop those pictures people. The trailer looks old in the pictures.

I could just tell the problem with this lady already. She wants the world for a nickel. Most trailers/mfgs in this area run a minimum of $20k on a rented lot. Our cheap little old trailer is a steal of a deal for its location and what you are getting. But yes, it's a fixer upper. Only for making it pretty though. Everything works. No roof leaks. No issues with any of that stuff.

This was an older lady that belonged in one of those retirement trailer parks in the area. But she clearly can't afford what she wants, otherwise why would she be looking at our little old thing with a measly $1200 deposit (that includes appliances) and I kid you not, your rent on this place is $568 a month, and the only thing that doesn't include is electric. You can't even get a cheap apartment for $568 a month in this area.

So why am I annoyed? Because I hate having my time wasted. I will have to come to expect this though over the next few weeks.

I hope somebody comes along and buys our little place off us. Hate to be out the money. It's not a horrible place. But definitely not the kind of place that a retirement trailer park snob wants to live.


----------



## JCnGrace

@horseluvr2524, I hate selling anything because of what you just experienced. When I was selling horses I told all I knew about the horse. Personality, what it was suited for, level of training, what the ability of the rider needed to be and then they'd show up either totally unsuitable for the horse or vise versa. Like the 300 lb man that wanted to buy and RIDE our gaited pony or people coming out to buy a weanling or yearling and wanting to take a trial ride on them. WTH???? Some people are fricking NUTS! Then they'd want to argue with me when I told them this particular horse is NOT what they are looking for. 


A couple of years ago I even had a friend of mine wanting to buy Cutter. She's been riding every since I've known her (20 some years) but she is not the most confident rider and she's in her late 60's early 70's. Cutter is green broke at best and I told her I don't know how many times that Cutter was not what she needed. Then she e-mailed me asking more questions about him and I e-mailed back the same thing I told her while she was here. At least a few months later when I saw her again she thanked me for not letting her buy him. She said she had heard what I was saying but it didn't really sink in until she read it and then she agreed they weren't a good fit. FINALLY, thank goodness. LOL


People like that were a huge part of the reason I gelded my stallions and quit raising foals. 


WE HAVE WATER! My bath and shower felt really good tonight.


----------



## JCnGrace

Oh and @GMA100, I keep forgetting to tell you that your aversion to breast milk tickles me what with you milking cows and all. LOL


----------



## GMA100

I know @JCnGrace. Everyone laughs at me that knows. One of the reasons I stopped drinking milk (besides the allergy) is because how gross it was. I don’t even try to eat ice cream anymore lol only thing I’ll eat is cheese now. Eggs are also a No No to me. I mean, everyone knows where they came from! Lol


----------



## blue eyed pony

So Ikora and I had a flatwork session today. I confess I really wasn't feeling riding, and today was a bad anxiety day so I really wasn't all that "with it"... but my fitness work has made a difference to my riding I think.

Ridden pics from today, plus a before and after from day 4 and today (day 18)


----------



## Tazzie

@JCnGrace, it was straight back to work :lol: flew home on Tuesday, back to work on Wednesday. I need a vacation of sleep to rest up from my trip haha! We definitely had a wonderful time! YAY about your water being back on!! I bet it felt AMAZING to take a bath and shower!
@GMA100, fair enough! Shame she can't just be a parent though :/ I hated pawning my kids off to people. I figured I brought them into this world, so they were my responsibility. And I really try! I always say I'm not raising little A holes :lol: I have no tolerance for bad behavior.
@horseluvr2524, haha, it's all good! There are A LOT of places around here! I actually live in Kentucky, but work up in Mason, OH. And I'd let pretty much anyone ride Izzie :wink: sorry you're still sick, and UGH about that lady!


UGH, all the talk about spoiled kids and such. We are the strict and firm parents. No abuse, but at this point in public I usually only have to lower my voice, lean in, and tell them I'll tan their hide if they don't straighten up. Doesn't typically take more than that. I'm not afraid to spank them if the need arises, but it's becoming less and less likely I have to because they KNOW the rules. Everyone always remarks how well behaved they are :lol: again, I refuse to raise little A holes haha!

Nick worked late again last night *sigh* so no riding. Planning to go tonight, tomorrow, and hopefully on Monday. Then it'll be about Equine Affaire time!!


----------



## Spanish Rider

> No abuse, but at this point in public I usually only have to lower my voice, lean in, and tell them I'll tan their hide if they don't straighten up. Doesn't typically take more than that.


Tazzie, I have to laugh because this reminded me of my boys when they were little. I used to count to three as a warning, and they quickly learned that I meant business. One day at the park, I told my son that it was time to go home. When he did not come, I started to count, "One..." and he came running. At that time, I was living in Madrid, and another mother said to me, "Oh, so your son's name is Juan?" :rofl:


----------



## Change

Once when my son and a couple friends got caught doing something they weren't supposed to and one of the friends tried to justify it, my son elbowed him in the ribs and said, "Shut up. She's not yelling. She's REALLY mad." LOL!


----------



## twixy79

I feel like I have missed so much! Ugh. So my life is way too chaotic obviously. To quickly catch up, we are still in winter in New England and I am jealous of everyone below us who are starting to see, or is in full-blown spring. Seriously jealous. 

Loretta and Duke FINALLY have bridles that fit. We had a bit of an issue with Loretta with the loose snaffle we were trying, so after trying a few different bits, went back to a loose snaffle and she was fine. Go figure. I think it had more to do with the fact that it has been about a year since she was really worked with a bit. Duke, who I expected to be a troublemaker in terms of the bit, took it like a pro, and actually did very well. 

The weather has really limited our work with them on short groundwork sessions. We have been walking with both in the bit to help them get used to it, and to remind them of what it is like have to do something aside from eating, and looking pretty/handsome. 

Loretta and Duke both got the all clear from our vet to start light riding as tolerated. Since we have no idea where either of their skills are at, we are going to start off slow. Up to the round pen, we will go, and my husband will lead in circles while I go on a pony ride. Ironically, I think I am less concerned about riding Duke (since he is lower to the ground) and he is an all hooves on the ground kinda horse. Loretta has much more energy that I think we are going to have to get out first. My barn friend Michelle has said she will spend some of her free time lunging Loretta to help her get all the energy out. Again, we just need mother nature to cooperate a tiny bit so we can defrost.

I confess that I have clearly not kept up on this feed. I am swamped with my full-time work, full-time school, and full-time wifely duties. The hunt for our home continues, and a co-worker has actually come forward and said they have 20 acres of wooded land they are looking to sell. They have already put in a lot of the work clearing the drive, and several acres "up top" for a home. So we are going to look tomorrow. It seems like a really beautiful, peaceful setting. Ironically, directly across from a horse farm! It has been hard to keep up with everything, especially with my health issues. I am having some problems with gastric ulcers, which I have had before, but can really be problematic when your stomach is the size of a walnut. So I am just having to learn to re-balance everything all over again.


----------



## Tazzie

Spanish Rider said:


> Tazzie, I have to laugh because this reminded me of my boys when they were little. I used to count to three as a warning, and they quickly learned that I meant business. One day at the park, I told my son that it was time to go home. When he did not come, I started to count, "One..." and he came running. At that time, I was living in Madrid, and another mother said to me, "Oh, so your son's name is Juan?" :rofl:


Hahaha! We do the counting too, and they typically begin running at one! But that's hilarious! Poor lady :rofl: so clueless!

I confess, looking at some new polos for Equine Affaire (for me, not Izzie...) decided I maybe needed to look the part of a professional.... haha!


----------



## TuyaGirl

You have no clue of the amount of time it took me to catch up! Lol
@JCnGrace glad you have water back and got to take the deserved shower 
@Tazzie Sounds like you had a lovely time at Disney. Even the adults love it, your kids must have had so much fun!
@horseluvr2524 I hope you get well soon. And also that you can sell the mfg house soon and for a good price 
@GMA100 I would not like to be on your shoes for the next days. Ykes! Just think that eventually it will be over soon 
@blue eyed pony I love the last picture of Ikora! You will make her a fantastic jumper, just that perfect match 
And you look great!
@Spanish Rider lol! The Juan story  I loved the picture you shared, beautiful sky colour. So I just noticed you live in Toledo. I LOOOOVE it!! So typical and medieval. Been to the cathedral (gorgeous) and spend a whole afternoon there visiting and enjoying the landscape around. I am jealous, I could live there 
@JoBlueQuarter yeah, breath. In my case I barely speak with my father and my mother is too dependant on me for company. Not easy as well.
@Caledonian and @twixy79 lets not speak about the weather... :-( Of course that I had a couple sunny days during the week and today rained all day, and won't stop for the weekend.

Kids and fits... What to say... In here when we got called by first and last name we were screwed, lol! 
Sadly more and more I see parents giving kids tablets, playstations and mobiles to keep them quiet. So wrong... Anyway when they have no access to it they will throw a tantrum anyway

Some of this days I will change my name to RainGirl... Or MadGirl, whatever. Because all I feel like is cursing. Been a very hard work week, was just in desperate need of quality barn time. My mother is quite sick with a hard cold, so maybe I could not be there the usual time, but still... Spring needed desperately.

Have a great weekend!


----------



## JCnGrace

@twixy79, I can't even imagine having all that going on. Heck 1 fulltime job +1 night class kept me busy and at that time I didn't have a husband or a horse.

@TuyaGirl, I think a lot of us are in the same boat in the sea of anxiety waiting for Spring to come and stay instead of just teasing us. 


I swear if Gamble was a feral horse he would be wolf bait by now. Everyone else will be at the barn for dinner time and he'll be way off in the distance calmly grazing away with no clue that the others have left him behind. Today the rest of his herd was anxious to eat so they were even hollering for him to get his butt to the barn and he didn't hear a thing. He finally looked up and I made the COME ON! motion with my arm and he started moseying towards the barn then he kind of looked around and saw all the others with me and flew the rest of the way. LOL


----------



## Spanish Rider

@JCnGrace , wolf bait?! How old is Gamble?
@TuyaGirl , I am American, but I have lived in Spain for nearly 30 years, initially outside of Madrid and now in the hills south of Toledo for the past 12 yrs. 

Yes, Toledo is amazing. The reason that it is so well kept is that it was the capital of the Spanish Empire in the 15-16th centuries, then fell out of favor when the royal court was moved to Madrid. Basically, it was abandoned by the aristocracy, and only the lower classes remained, who never did any reforms. And, of course, the Jewish quarter was empty for generations after the Inquisition. I like it best at night when it's quiet and you can almost feel the history.

You mentioned the cathedral. My mother-in-law would be very proud to hear you say that, as her parents were married in the cathedral, and she herself was baptized there. Her family lived in the Jewish Quarter.

So, whereabouts in Portugal do you live? I had asked you some time ago, but you obviously did not see my message. And, I hear you about the weather - every storm you have had has made it to us, too. Lots of water, wind and trees down this winter. But spring is here! Well, sort of.


----------



## blue eyed pony

@tuyagirl - thank you!  

So Ikora met her first canter pole grid and her first oxer today, and I managed to get access to my youtube account again  so have some video 






And some photos  I had the pole placement ALL wrong (oops) and she was new to the whole "not jumping poles" thing so we kind of... had an interesting first go through :lol: and she took an absolute flyer... talk about a "Jesus take the wheel!" moment :lol: byt we did get it right!


----------



## GMA100

@TuyaGirl I hope spring comes quickly for you! Spring has come and is going for us right now lol It’s averaging 70 to 85F now. Which means I break out in a sweat everytime I go outside basically.
@Tazzie I hope you get nice riding time today! And I remember my mom leaning in and giving me a threat if I didn’t straighten up LOL 
We’ve never spanked/popped my foster sister once. Just used time out and if she’s acting up, we just have to say her name and a firm "NO" and Ta Da!! She cuts all bad behavior out. I didn’t believe it’s really the punishment, but the consistency of how fast you correct it and if you do it everytime. We also made sure to explain to her why she was put in time out and why it was naughty. She’s one of the most obedient toddlers I’ve seen. Not counting the times she’s "acting out" because of trauma. 
@Spanish Rider that is so funny! Did you tell her his name wasn’t Juan? 

@JCnGrace is he hard of hearing or just one of 'those' horses? Lol 

Woo hoo! @blue eyed pony jumping just looks so........magical!!!


I confess I have a bad cold, but the cough is terrible!!! no medicine seems to be able to take care of it  

My sister actually hasn’t demanded anything since they came in! Yay!! She’s almost like she used to be. My niece and nephew however, are wearing my nerves thin. They’re both sick and the niece whines like nothing I’ve ever heard and the nephew screams as though someone has stabbed him in the throat with a knife!! I’m practicing patience!!


----------



## blue eyed pony

@GMA100 - it is, it's like flying <3


----------



## JCnGrace

@Spanish Rider, he's 22. 

@GMA100, I think a little of both. If he's paying attention it seems like he can hear fine and if not he can tune out the world. Even when he was a foal I could take him away from his dam and it never bothered him in the least. That is until weaning time and boy was that a disaster. He's my horse version of the human brat. 


You hear about Cutter's antics but that's really because he's the youngest and most energetic but he doesn't hold a candle to Gamble's when he was younger.


----------



## Caledonian

@*JCnGrace* – Gamble sounds like a character. 
@*GMA100* – I struggle at those temperatures as well, although that’s usually our top summer temperature LOL. Add in humidity and I’m useless.
I used to love milk before the Doc took me off it. I miss cereals covered with cold milk, as almond milk and coconut milk are poor substitutes. 
I hope you feel better soon.
@*TuyaGirl* – the first and last name thing when you’re in trouble, reminds me of my mum and dad. Dad always jokes that when he gets his first and last name he’s in trouble; if he gets his middle name as well, he’d be as well moving out to the shed LOL
@*horseluvr2524* – feel better soon and I hope you get things sorted. 
@*Spanish Rider* – Juan, that’s a good one; I needed a laugh:rofl:

Happy dance, I’ve got two days off. :happydance:

I’d planned to school for half an hour in one of the fields this morning but, after ten minutes, I headed out on to the roads, through the wooded hills and out the other side to reach my house. We both had a snack and drink before returning to the yard about two hours later. There’s nothing like horse therapy. 

Green shoots of grass are peaking through, the buds are opening on the trees it just might be spring. I don’t want to say that too loudly in case I scare it away LOL!

I hope everyone has a good weekend.:smile:


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

I confess that I'm currently chewing my bottom lip off with worry. My first-calver heifer is bagging up (which is bad enough as she's really small for her age/breed and _very _wide, so twins are a possibility :O) and to top it all off there's a big snowstorm raging outside. I mean *it's supposed to be spring here and we have January type weather!* This is my only cow and if anything happens to her I'm left with a big debt to pay off magically as I don't have a regular income. So, yeah, just a little bit scared (IOW freaking out) right now. :lol:


----------



## JCnGrace

@Caledonian, he is a character. Very, very smart but he uses his brain to think of mischief instead of using to do the right thing.


----------



## JCnGrace

To finish that since I can't tell where the pictures are until I actually post my reply, that's hubby on him during his first trail riding trip. In fact I spent that week training him and he had his first rides there. That was towards the end of the week and he was pooped. LOL

@JoBlueQuarter, keeping my fingers crossed for a successful delivery!


----------



## TuyaGirl

@blue eyed pony yay!! It must be such a great feeling of accomplishment  There's something about the second picture I really like, she really went for it.

@Spanish Rider you are correct, I never saw your question and I am really sorry. I live nearby the capital, Lisboa, but my mare is located further north, nearby the town of Peniche, very famous for the great waves for surfing. I really enjoy it 
But obvious far different from Toledo, lol! You are blessed to live there 

@JoBlueQuarter my like was more of a supportive one. I hope all goes well with your cow and also the weather improves to ease things up. Keep us updated please

@JCnGrace Gamble sounds like a very easy going guy. Maybe he just has a more relaxed temper, and being older just learned all will be fine if temporarily away from herd's safety  He is so pretty!!

@GMA100 well at least your sister is calm. Try to be patient and get well soon!

@Caledonian I hope Spring settles for good! Glad you got your therapy time 

Another Saturday spent at home doing some house chores and company to sick mother. She is so full of cough still... Was raining so I would not do much outside anyway.
Today a shy Sun decided to appear in the morning, so I drove to the barn. BO had gone somewhere with his two black driving horses, so I spent the morning with his brother and some friends that later went on a trail ride. Their mares are very surefooted! BO's brother made an attempt to lunge his horse and I was cringing at it, poor thing could have pulled a muscle and at some point fell on his knees.
Tuya stayed in, was all interested in coming out, but no. Her paddock has several inches of resting water....

And now what matters - I am getting seriously worried with her body condition. Her topline is long gone and I always met her more or less like that, what is concerning me is the dip on her hip. Looks sunken like when a horse is very thirsty, which obviously is not the cause because she drinks a lot. Actually she always dipped her hay in the water bucket, which makes her drink more, even in Winter...
She was not like this before BO put the blanket less than a couple months ago.
I can feel the last two ribs sticking out, but not the other ones. 
I am not to blame BO about it in no way, but definately will bring it up and ask for his advice. She gets several flakes of hay per day, depending on grazing time (grass hay mostly I think, BO keeps switching), and two scoops of grain per day as well, Acv and sometimes lots of carrots. 
Maybe she is starting to show age, my old and bright girl... I am sad because it hit me hard that she is not immortal...

Pictures below, actually the full body picture made it look even worst :-(
She is shedding her hair ok, it was before brushing, all those patches came out after
If you have any advice let me know :-(


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

@TuyaGirl - I will! She hasn't calved yet, but we have her on her own in a smaller place with shelter as her udder is definitely filling up. The sun finally did come out, so if she calved now it wouldn't be so bad. I just don't want her to calve at night when we might not notice if she's having trouble.
I hope you figure out what's up with Tuya; you're right, she looks like somethings wrong. Let us know what happens!


----------



## JCnGrace

@TuyaGirl, looks like she could losing some muscle. Age can certainly be a cause or because she's been in a lot due to your crappy weather, maybe a combination of both. I think if you take the slow and steady approach to rebuild muscle once you start getting decent weather you'll see an improvement. Maybe supplement her with some extra protein when you start working on it. I would have no clue what that would be in your part of the world. Do you have alfalfa hay available? I wouldn't substitute alfalfa for her grass hay but instead add a flake of it morning and again at night. 


Does she have a tumor right below her stifle? I can't tell if that's a knot sticking up or just the lighting. 


About Gamble, he's mellowed with age but still not all that easy going. He's a bully when it comes to other horses except Thunder who he likes to fight with as long as there's a fence between them but if they are in the same lot Gamble runs and hides, typical bully behavior. LOL He's always been my reminder of how NOT to raise a foal. I kept him and his dam separated from the herd when he was young and I spent way too much time playing with him so he got rather spoiled. He does get along with his herd as long as they mind him but he's a holy terror to a new horse. 


I confess I'm about ready to lock hubby in his room. He has a cold, and yes I admit, I gave it to him but not on purpose. However, he has not heard me peeing and moaning about it for the last week so why does he feel whining about it will make him feel better? He has absolutely no concept of suffering in silence. LOL 


On a bright note we've had 3 days with no rain! It's still been chilly but at least the mud is drying up in all but the worse places where water was standing. YAY!


----------



## JCnGrace

Spoke too soon. Took the dog out for his last potty break of the night and there's snow on the ground. Hate when that happens! LOL


----------



## blue eyed pony

@TuyaGirl - I really like that second "oh jesus take the wheel!" photo too lol. It shows her heart, her try. She had every option and opportunity to say no, and she said "I got this!" - even though it was her first time through canter poles, her first time faced at an oxer, and I had it set up all wrong. I would have understood if she'd stopped or run out, and would have blamed myself. Because it would have been my fault. But she tried, and she actually cleared it too :lol:

I hope you figure out what's going on with Tuya soon. I don't think she looks skinny so much as severely lacking muscle, which does tend to happen in older horses... but to that degree and with her shoulder looking fine part of me thinks maybe she's got a trapped nerve somewhere? Do you have equine chiropractors in Portugal?

Tough week for me. My boyfriend's dog is dying of bone cancer, and MY dog has something going on too so of course my anxiety has grabbed that and taken off with it and I keep panicking because what if Masai has bone cancer too? Then today animal control shows up at my door... "Are you missing a brindle greyhound?"

We HAVE a brindle greyhound... had no clue she was missing until AC rocked up. But yep, she was missing. They have the wrong phone number on file (655 when it should be 665) and we got off with a caution because someone had opened our side gate... incorrect details on file should have gotten us a fine/the dog impounded, but it wasn't our fault she got out, and we're going to fix it asap. The dog is safe and sound at home but that was a heart attack I didn't bloody need! 

Sigh. Vet for my shelter mutt tomorrow, and in the meantime there's nothing else I can do. Tricky thing is we actually have some dog painkillers on hand that could help her with whatever is bothering her, but she's epileptic, and epileptic dogs can't have that specific drug... 

Horse wise everything is ok, aside from the fact that it's coming into winter and my horse is going to need grain soon and I have no bloody money thanks to this stupid dog needing the vet.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

@blue eyed pony - So sorry about your BF's dog.  I hope everything goes well with Masai! A couple days ago we thought that our oldest dog might also have cancer. Luckily, it seems that it's not that, but I know what you're going through; I rather freaked out myself.


----------



## horseluvr2524

I confess that I have a dilemma. See, DH wanted to get out and work on the car before it got hot (yes, while the rest of you are stuck in an eternal cold snap, we are bewailing the arrival of blistering heat). He woke up at 5:30 (internal alarm clock for weekend job), and watched a movie. Then he went back to sleep about the time I started getting up. While now it's around 9am, the heat is rolling in, and...

I don't know what to do! My dilemma is that if I DON'T wake him up, he will complain that he slept too long and didn't get started on the car early enough. If I DO wake him up, he will complain that he never gets to sleep in.

I love him, but he is not somebody you want to deal with in the mornings. Ugh. I don't know what to do. I think I will put on music, which might wake him up, because I have to clean the house to get it show ready today anyway.


----------



## blue eyed pony

@JoBlueQuarter - Buddy is a good boy and he's had a great life. He's 12, nearly 13 but he's got a cancer that's so aggressive even if they didn't put him to sleep he wouldn't make 13. Unfortunately it's quite prevalent in Golden Retrievers. His hip and spine are pretty much destroyed, so it's definitely time, but my poor bf is not coping well  

Masai has had some painkillers (vet okayed us to use them) and is... not 100%, but improved. She's playing and running again, and jumped into bed but cried about it. Vet appointment got postponed, though, because I don't drive and Mum is working at the time I originally booked her in for... so she's going in on Saturday instead.


----------



## Tazzie

@TuyaGirl, it was a blast! Us adults certainly had fun too  about Tuya, I would think it's mostly just lack of muscle. From what I'm hearing this is the longest she's had to remain inside due to weather conditions. I wouldn't be super worried since overall she looks in good flesh. Just needs some muscle. Which I'm certain you'll be able to put on once the weather finally quits rampaging everyone!
@JCnGrace, I just love your stories :lol: Gamble sounds like a character! And UGH! Men are such BABIES when they are sick. Like buck up dude!
@blue eyed pony, Ikora looks great! And ugh, sorry about your dogs 
@GMA100, didn't get to ride. Kaleb ended up getting sick. But I did get to ride on Saturday!! And yeah, I rarely have to spank at all at this point. Just a stern voice :lol: glad your sister is being reasonable! Sorry about the kids though :/
@Caledonian, horse therapy really is the best!
@JoBlueQuarter, good luck with the calving!!
@horseluvr2524, eek, that's a tough one! Good luck with whatever choice, and good luck with the cleaning!!


So didn't get to ride on Friday because Kaleb got sick. I rode Saturday though. After a bit of an argument, she was wonderful. Bending right was hard, and right haunches in and half pass was sticky, but I figured it was because she needed an adjustment. Other than that, she was GREAT! Rode her bareback since the saddle is so wonky now :lol:

Took her to the chiro afterward. Right pelvis/stifle was out, left shoulder, couple spots in her back, and her poll was out. Which explains the issues we were having :lol:

Then we took her to tractor supply since we needed shavings for this weekend. Well, met a little girl while I was checking out that loved horses... long story short, I took Izzie out of the trailer in the parking lot so the kiddo could love on her :lol: even had treats that Izzie carefully took from her haha! SUPER proud of my girl!

She had yesterday off since the chiro prefers 48 hours off after a pelvis adjustment, and will be riding her this evening! Another bareback ride, and our last before she heads up to Equine Affaire!! EEK! Almost here!

Couple cute pictures  click on the sideways ones to see them upright :lol:


----------



## blue eyed pony

@Tazzie - thank you  it's been a rough week but we will be okay. Buddy will be out of pain soon. And he'll be waiting for us at the Rainbow Bridge when our time comes.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

@blue eyed pony - My 'like' wasn't because I liked your post; more a supportive one. I hope your bf is OK; must be really hard on him.


----------



## blue eyed pony

@JoBlueQuarter - He's a wreck... but who isn't when their best friend is dying? I'm doing my best to just be there for him in any capacity he needs... a shoulder to cry on, an ear to listen, a distraction...


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

Aww, so sorry. You're right; losing a pet is just as hard - or even more - than losing a human friend.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

Couple or three true confessions and just some mopey stuff:

I confess I only figured out where the motion sensor is on commercial hand towel dispensers in bathrooms about 6 months ago. I was waving my hands all under them... derp... the sensor is in front.

I also confess that I'm getting closer and closer to mouthing off to people in public. Chief among them - moms that either allow their Small Child/dren go to the bathroom unattended and let them play in the stalls or diddle around while everyone is doing the pee pee dance. What is UP with that? Man, my momma was no nonsense in public areas like that. You got in, you did your business, you got out of the way instead of singing and swaying around in the stall while mum told you repeatedly, sweetly, to stop, people are waiting. 

I confess I've yet to figure out how to properly work the mention or multiquote function here, and I'm not a noob to interwebz forums. Don't tell me how - I'm a push buttons till something works kinda gal. I'll figure it out. In the meantime, I am reading along and I wish everyone the best and also love all the pictures.

Mopey stuff. IDK if it's instant karma for bragging how menopause hadn't caused the moodiness or the hot flashes yet, by go me. It's caught up with me.

On top of that I've hit a very real, very logical stage in life where I'm simply emotionally drained. My filters for stupid are gone, it's difficult to not be blunt to the point of rude with people who dither and waffle about on the phone when I'm at work. I'm short tempered and snappy with John Q Public and it gets worse as the obliviousness in the general public rises.

Final straw - One of my son's classmates lost a lifelong battle with CF this weekend. She wasn't even 17 yet. Her step-brother is on the baseball team with my son. They are all wearing purple equipment at today's game. We will miss the funeral Wednesday since Hubs has to go to Florida for a seminar and I'm going with him.... and I'm ashamed to say I'm a little relieved. I don't know that I could handle it.

And at the same time I could just sit down and cry, but I feel too wrung out to put the effort in.


----------



## horseluvr2524

Had to wake DH up three years (typo, funny, not fixing it lol) later. He complained that he didn't get enough sleep. Sigh. There won't be much resting over the next couple weeks though, we are down to the wire on this move.

So far, had three different interests in the mfg/trailer house. Thought the one was going to buy it, and they had the money (no "will you take payments we are broke" etc.), but have yet to put in the application with the park (required to live here). Only other two interests are broke sob stories. I feel bad for them, but we are already taking a loss on this place and really not asking much. Don't want to take payments, because once we sign over (we would have to before we leave on the 20th) there is nothing to make sure they pay us.

Still early yet. Got a little while to go before it's time to leave, ad has only been up since Thursday, so patience is the name of the game.


----------



## horseluvr2524

By the way, any suggestions for preventing people from touching my baby bump? I'm now at twenty weeks and showing a little bit. My MILs best friend took it upon herself to lay her hand on my bump (without asking) after saying "oh, you're starting to show!". It was very, very uncomfortable for me. I really don't like other people touching me, unless I am super close to them. Like, married to them close. And I'm only married to one person so... help? please?! XD


----------



## EstrellaandJericho

horseluvr2524 said:


> By the way, any suggestions for preventing people from touching my baby bump? I'm now at twenty weeks and showing a little bit. My MILs best friend took it upon herself to lay her hand on my bump (without asking) after saying "oh, you're starting to show!". It was very, very uncomfortable for me. I really don't like other people touching me, unless I am super close to them. Like, married to them close. And I'm only married to one person so... help? please?! XD


why not say "WOAH WOAH WOAH, I'm not pregnant, are you calling me fat?" 

No don't do that. How about "OUCH!"

No... That might not work...

"Careful he may bite"

...

I'm not good at this.


----------



## horseluvr2524

Yay! This trailer is practically sold! The GOOD prospect buyers just dropped off their application. So happy!


----------



## horseluvr2524

EstrellaandJericho said:


> why not say "WOAH WOAH WOAH, I'm not pregnant, are you calling me fat?"
> 
> No don't do that. How about "OUCH!"
> 
> No... That might not work...
> 
> "Careful he may bite"
> 
> ...
> 
> I'm not good at this.


:rofl:

That really helped. I'm having a bit of anxiety after the experience, so it was good to laugh, thanks! "Ouch" might actually just work.

Thinking back, I think I am just very "no touching" about my bump. Extra protective maternal instinct? Anyway, reason I am mentioning, coworker came to give me a hug and I said "don't do that!" and he said "what, I didn't squeeze you hard", and I said "no, but I've thrown up twice this morning!" (was true), "Oh yeah, I forgot about the nausea part of pregnancy". He didn't touch me since LOL!

"ouch" could totally work, OMG you are a genius. Seriously! "Please don't touch me, I'm just extra sensitive", that will totally get me out of an awkward situation without offending them.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

horseluvr2524 said:


> By the way, any suggestions for preventing people from touching my baby bump? I'm now at twenty weeks and showing a little bit. My MILs best friend took it upon herself to lay her hand on my bump (without asking) after saying "oh, you're starting to show!". It was very, very uncomfortable for me. I really don't like other people touching me, unless I am super close to them. Like, married to them close. And I'm only married to one person so... help? please?! XD


Okay, that's weird when people do that. They mean well, I mean that's a new life in there but at the same time, that's just inconsiderate as all get out.

No one ever did that with my first child, my daughter; with my son only one person other than my husband did that. I worked with her, she was older than me by about ten years and had never been able to have children. During our down time (proof department at a bank) we would sit quietly looking out the windows, her with her palm on my big ol' belly. She was always so delighted and lovely about it and I never felt like she invaded my space uninvited.

So far as what to say? Perhaps body language would be better? Make it clear you're not comfortable with it and move away, give them 'That Look' that says What ARE you doing? And if that doesn't work a polite but firm no?


----------



## horseluvr2524

AtokaGhosthorse said:


> So far as what to say? Perhaps body language would be better? Make it clear you're not comfortable with it and move away, give them 'That Look' that says What ARE you doing? And if that doesn't work a polite but firm no?


Yeah, all of the above. I like the "ouch" thing though. I may use that more with family, since they have a higher risk of being offended if just outright told no... then again, they have just as much of a chance of freaking out and demanding I go to ER if "I'm hurt by hand on my belly". Maybe I should just say "please don't touch, it feels weird to me when people touch my belly" (truth). "No" should be fine for friends, acquaintances, and strangers though.

I do want to invest in a few of these tees...


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

My daughter is sitting here holding the baby and I told her about the eye poke one. She LOVES that one, wishes she'd had it.


----------



## horseluvr2524

AtokaGhosthorse said:


> My daughter is sitting here holding the baby and I told her about the eye poke one. She LOVES that one, wishes she'd had it.


Oh no, did she have a lot of bump touchers? I am dreading my belly getting bigger now. I'm not a dog, I don't want belly rubs. :frown_color:


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

horseluvr2524 said:


> Oh no, did she have a lot of bump touchers? I am dreading my belly getting bigger now. I'm not a dog, I don't want belly rubs. :frown_color:


I never heard her complain about it, but judging from how much she wishes she'd had that shirt, I guess she did. LOL


----------



## JCnGrace

@*Tazzi*e, when I see your kids with Izzie I always think about how awesome she's going to be for them to learn to ride when they're older because it's so obvious that she's gentle with them. Then I got curious about if your shows offer lead line classes? Your kids would be too cute all dolled up in show clothes...well they're already too cute but you know what I mean. LOL

@*AtokaGhosthorse*, I often thought about transferring to the proof department when I worked at the bank. How nice was it not having to deal with customers? It's been so long since I've been out of the business I often wonder if they even still have humans encoding checks. 


About menopause, they say it takes about 10 years to get all the way through it and I found that to be pretty accurate for me. I didn't have moodiness as much as I just wanted to be left alone. And I had one long hot flash for about all of those years. Black Cohosh works to control the sudden flashes but not so much on being hot all the time. Takes a good 30 - 45 days for them to start working so don't take them for a week and then give up thinking they aren't helping. Best ones I found were at Dollar General store. $2.50 for a bottle of 50 540mg gelcaps, Rexall brand. Not every store carries them, at least around here, and the ones that did didn't keep a large supply so often ran out. I hoarded them when I could find them. LOL

@*horseluvr2524*, I think people touching your belly is just a preclude to soften the blow of letting the doctor have her/his head stuck right up in your business with their hands in places you don't want them. Baby steps. LOL


----------



## blue eyed pony

Well guys, Buddy has been laid to rest. Masai still isn't well. I'm desperately worried about her, if it was something simple she'd be getting better by now and she simply isn't.


----------



## JCnGrace

So sorry about Buddy @blue eyed pony. Our 4-legged friends come to mean so much to us that their death leaves a huge hole in our heart. I hope you find out what is wrong with Masai soon and that it is treatable.


----------



## blue eyed pony

@JCnGrace - thank you. I don't know what I'll do if it's as serious as I'm afraid of


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

> @*AtokaGhosthorse*, I often thought about transferring to the proof department when I worked at the bank. How nice was it not having to deal with customers? It's been so long since I've been out of the business I often wonder if they even still have humans encoding checks.
> 
> 
> About menopause, they say it takes about 10 years to get all the way through it and I found that to be pretty accurate for me. I didn't have moodiness as much as I just wanted to be left alone. And I had one long hot flash for about all of those years. Black Cohosh works to control the sudden flashes but not so much on being hot all the time. Takes a good 30 - 45 days for them to start working so don't take them for a week and then give up thinking they aren't helping. Best ones I found were at Dollar General store. $2.50 for a bottle of 50 540mg gelcaps, Rexall brand. Not every store carries them, at least around here, and the ones that did didn't keep a large supply so often ran out. I hoarded them when I could find them. LOL



Wow. Ten whole years. Ye gads. I'm just in the beginning stages. Doc tells me I can do the b.c. pills or replacement therapy - but that's going to re-start a monthly trainwreck that I do not want to endure anymore. Still, sometimes the current alternative makes the 7 Day Flood seem a better option. I gotta confess I get aggravated with other women that blithely recommend a hysterectomy or ablation... and then DIG IN on their position - Well so and so had that and they're so happy now! Okay, but so and so isn't me, and so and so didn't use my doctor. _My_ doctor is adamantly against those - I have endometriosis and he's of the opinion it will be a huge mistake to try either one of those. He's strongly against the first procedure unless it's absolutely necessary. I think I'm going to research more on diet changes and herbal teas and such, then try a more holistic approach to getting through this. The hot flashes that started about three weeks ago are the WORST. 

And my husband thinks is hilarious to sing Hot and Cold by Katie Perry to me. :evil:

The proof department - I think some of the smaller banks still hand key that stuff in. I know the bank I was at has gotten big enough I don't think it CAN. I think they went to all imagining a few years after I left.

I still keep in touch with my friend from there, though its been a while and she's been on my heart lately. She's a tiny little woman, the sort that reminds me of Linda Hunt (Shadout Mapes in David Lynch's DUNE) - a petite little thing that as she ages, she still retains this oddly lovely, childlike appearance. A lot of people steered clear of her because she's Jehovah's Witness, but I loved talking with her and finding the commonalities in our beliefs. When she and her husband did their Saturday service by going out to visit with people, my door was always open to them and I enjoyed their company... and they never pushed it down my throat.

Personally, I hated the proof department. I was big heavy pregnant with my son and sitting there all day gave me a nasty stress headache and my sciatic nerve would lock up when I'd stand up. They always wanted me to go two floors down to pick up checks from the tellers, but I could barely walk, had blood pressure drops, blood sugar drops (and stupid rebounds if I guzzled down a Sunny D or something like that, so I felt high)... yeah. It was a horrible experience. Maybe a different bank with different supervisors would have been better, but they were big and getting bigger and very 'corporate' in how they handled their employees. 

My tiny little friend and our quiet conversations and companionable silence while my son rolled around in my belly was the glue that held me together through all that. 

I don't think I've ever told her that either.

I probably should.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

blue eyed pony said:


> Well guys, Buddy has been laid to rest. Masai still isn't well. I'm desperately worried about her, if it was something simple she'd be getting better by now and she simply isn't.



So sorry to hear this - there's just so much sad news here today.  

I say this to anyone that's lost a horse - there's something different about losing one when compared to dogs and cats. We know in the back of our minds we have a very short time with our smaller fur friends, but horses? They seem to fill a larger spot in our hearts and I've known a few ropers that lost a lifelong equine friend and never roped again - they said they just couldn't take saying goodbye to another horse.

I think that speaks volumes.


----------



## blue eyed pony

@AtokaGhosthorse - both Buddy and Masai are dogs  Buddy was a Golden Retriever, and Masai is a shelter mutt. My horse is 100% absolutely a-okay. Thankfully.

I've lost horses, I've lost dogs, I've lost both 3 days apart. It's always a rough time and I don't believe any two people are the same... horses are almost easier to say goodbye to, for me. Even though you expect to know them for longer. Because (at least in my case) they're a smaller part of your day, you don't notice their absence as keenly.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

blue eyed pony said:


> @AtokaGhosthorse - both Buddy and Masai are dogs  Buddy was a Golden Retriever, and Masai is a shelter mutt. My horse is 100% absolutely a-okay. Thankfully.
> 
> I've lost horses, I've lost dogs, I've lost both 3 days apart. It's always a rough time and I don't believe any two people are the same... horses are almost easier to say goodbye to, for me. Even though you expect to know them for longer. Because (at least in my case) they're a smaller part of your day, you don't notice their absence as keenly.


Whoops. I thought you were talking about a horse this whole time. :|

Point remains: Our fur babies leave us too soon and leave a hole in our lives for a time. I'm still sorry to hear it.


----------



## blue eyed pony

@AtokaGhosthorse - don't worry, easy mistake to make on this forum ;P 

They definitely don't live long enough. If I could somehow give my animals a magic potion to make them live a healthy life as long as I do, I absolutely would.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

blue eyed pony said:


> @AtokaGhosthorse - don't worry, easy mistake to make on this forum ;P
> 
> They definitely don't live long enough. If I could somehow give my animals a magic potion to make them live a healthy life as long as I do, I absolutely would.


Ah, but then the double edge comes into play there - another fur baby will need you soon, and if we only kept our beloved ones, we'd never be there for another someday. :frown_color:

They truly teach us to live for the moment.


----------



## blue eyed pony

Not gonna lie if I had the money to, I'd save all the dogs. ALL of them. Like... I'd open a dog sanctuary on a few hundred acres of land and they'd all run free and come up for grooming, nail clips, and dinner. I'd have a small army of volunteers coming in and playing with them and giving them the human enrichment and interaction they need...

In a perfect world I'd take on every dog that needs a safe place to sleep.

Sadly this world is not perfect.


----------



## Tazzie

@blue eyed pony, I'm so sorry Buddy is gone. And that Masai is not doing well either :sad: I do hope you can pinpoint the cause.

@AtokaGhostHorse, sorry to hear about your son's classmate. I can't even imagine  and sorry about the menopause. I definitely wouldn't be launching into a hysterectomy or something of that sort unless your doctor thinks it's necessary. I definitely think you should tell your friend what you shared with us.

@horseluvr2524, I wore a shirt about no touching the belly when I was pregnant. Close friends/relatives I would, but I would speak up and say "don't touch me!!" if anyone tried to touch me. Friends and family at least asked. Good luck with the good buyers!! That'd be awesome if it sold within a week!

@JCnGrace, they do! Both kids have done lead line. Though I have yet to spend the money on show clothes for them :lol: they are so little, but are still growing so fast that I just haven't wanted to buy them yet lol we've done quiet backyard ones. Kaleb actually did a walk-trot lead line class on her last year, and he was SO happy. His first time trotting on her haha! Here were the videos. She's my super star  in Syd's class while in the line up it started POURING. All the other lead line horses spooked and spun. Izzie took one step (feeding off the other horses), looked at the ceiling, and you could see the recognition cross her face. It was clearly "that is just rain..." then she looked at the others freaking out going "you all are idiots, it's just rain."











I got my final ride in last night! I'm feeling a lot more confident too  we got some decent work in bareback (she LOATHES bareback), but I'm happy! Was nice to hop off feeling super ready for it!

Pictures! Excuse the bay... he isn't actually as thin as he appears, promise. He lacks a ton of muscle, and his coat is funky. He'll be I think 33 this year, and pretty sure he's borderline cushings.


























Video!


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

Tazzie said:


> @AtokaGhostHorse, sorry to hear about your son's classmate. I can't even imagine  and sorry about the menopause. I definitely wouldn't be launching into a hysterectomy or something of that sort unless your doctor thinks it's necessary. I definitely think you should tell your friend what you shared with us.
> 
> Pictures! Excuse the bay... he isn't actually as thin as he appears, promise. He lacks a ton of muscle, and his coat is funky. He'll be I think 33 this year, and pretty sure he's borderline cushings.


Thank you. She fought it almost all of the 16 years of her life. And we were so very blessed to have had the opportunity to get to know her, even just a little bit. She never missed a baseball game, even when it meant taking an O2 tank. The joy she had for living adds comfort and sweetness to the grief.

Also, no judging on the bay. LOL He just has that sweet 'old horse' look to him. Don't you wish they could talk? Imagine all the wisdom he could drop on you.

Edit: Wait no. Probably best they don't talk. Can you IMAGINE the things they would say or tell off about us?

"And there was this one time! OMG. She farted and it was SO LOUD in the saddle I jumped and thought something was going to EAT ME!"


----------



## Caledonian

@ AtokaGhosthorse - Having watched the look on a very patient horse’s face when an inexperienced volunteer at a therapy centre was allowed to saddle him, I know that it’s better they don’t talk. 

The horse, Brandy, had his head turned and was watching every move he made. The volunteer was focused and serious as he walked around trying to work out what was wrong. It took him ages to work out that the saddle was on backwards and that was why he couldn’t do up the girth. Okay, I know I should’ve step in but it was hilarious to watch.

A while back, someone sent me the link to the ‘15 things horse would say if they could talk’. 

I like #15: ‘I gather you like having your nails done. But then again, I don’t imagine that for you the experience includes a burly bloke with a hammer, nails and a van with smoke pouring out the back of it.’ 

15 things horses would say if they could talk - Horse & Hound


----------



## Tazzie

AtokaGhosthorse said:


> Thank you. She fought it almost all of the 16 years of her life. And we were so very blessed to have had the opportunity to get to know her, even just a little bit. She never missed a baseball game, even when it meant taking an O2 tank. The joy she had for living adds comfort and sweetness to the grief.
> 
> Also, no judging on the bay. LOL He just has that sweet 'old horse' look to him. Don't you wish they could talk? Imagine all the wisdom he could drop on you.
> 
> Edit: Wait no. Probably best they don't talk. Can you IMAGINE the things they would say or tell off about us?
> 
> "And there was this one time! OMG. She farted and it was SO LOUD in the saddle I jumped and thought something was going to EAT ME!"


I'm so glad she made sure to experience all that life has to offer her in such a short amount of time. She sounds like she was a truly wonderful person who just loved life. I do think that would help ease it a bit.

He is far from sweet :lol: he only looks sweet and innocent. If he sees you coming with a brush or his halter, good luck catching him. Barely gets his feet done since even at 33 he puts up a huge fight about it (thankfully they are NOT in bad shape...). He kind of just allowed to live as a "free range" horse, and gets his meals :lol: he's a stubborn old man! He's a former barrel and pole bending horses that never blew a pattern, ever, unless his rider made him (our BO's brother wanted his brother to win his last 4H competition, so purposely blew the pattern so my BO could win). He's been retired for well over 10 years at this point, and happy about it :lol:


----------



## TuyaGirl

Hey everyone!

I just came in to tell you that I've read very carefully all your replies and support about my mare, but with a 38 degrees celsius fever it's really hard to reply to each and one of you, since I feel like manure, lol. 
My mum passed the cold to me... And I CANNOT skip work tomorrow because the boss won't be there, hurray... I just finish the main task and come back home I guess

Just thought would be somehow rude to disappear 
I will catch up later!


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

Tazzie said:


> I'm so glad she made sure to experience all that life has to offer her in such a short amount of time. She sounds like she was a truly wonderful person who just loved life. I do think that would help ease it a bit.
> 
> He is far from sweet :lol: he only looks sweet and innocent. If he sees you coming with a brush or his halter, good luck catching him. Barely gets his feet done since even at 33 he puts up a huge fight about it (thankfully they are NOT in bad shape...). He kind of just allowed to live as a "free range" horse, and gets his meals :lol: he's a stubborn old man! He's a former barrel and pole bending horses that never blew a pattern, ever, unless his rider made him (our BO's brother wanted his brother to win his last 4H competition, so purposely blew the pattern so my BO could win). He's been retired for well over 10 years at this point, and happy about it :lol:


More horse grumbling:

_Ain't gettin my feet done! I'm 93 years old! Don't need it!... *insert old man gleeful cackle here* And they gotta catch me first!
_

Sounds like he is enjoying a well deserved, well earned, retirement.


----------



## Tazzie

@TuyaGirl, oh no!! Feel better SOON!! Sorry you have to work :sad:



AtokaGhosthorse said:


> More horse grumbling:
> 
> _Ain't gettin my feet done! I'm 93 years old! Don't need it!... *insert old man gleeful cackle here* And they gotta catch me first!
> _
> 
> Sounds like he is enjoying a well deserved, well earned, retirement.


Hahaha! YES! He's also a bit of an escape artist (farm is so far off the beaten path he'd never get out to traffic :lol: he has about a half mile long driveway he'd have to get to the super back road road (even a straight shot from the barn). He's mostly just interested in grazing on the "greener" side of the fence. And good luck catching him out there :lol: ain't ever going to happen. Only dinner will get him back in the fence. He's definitely enjoying his well deserved and earned retirement  I've always thought he had the cutest, teddy bear like ears too, so he brings a lot to their little clan


----------



## horseluvr2524

Eeek! My horse is climbing on the truck to Ohio this Sunday night! Holy cow! I'm going to miss her so much, even though I haven't done hardly anything with her the past few months (thank you, pregnancy).

I'm not giving her up though. She's just going to a nice full board place while we are in Virginia and then later settling in Ohio and figuring out life with the new baby. I figure I don't need to be dealing with winter, a newborn, and taking care of a horse everyday too.

I'm hoping to have a property set up to bring her home spring 2019. Think she will mind having the year off?

I was sad tonight thinking about not seeing her every day anymore. But it's not forever. I've done several month trips away before. I will just need to occupy myself with plenty of beach time. I guess if the baby makes me uncomfortable as I get further along in the pregnancy, at least I won't be thinking about my horse as much.

I feel good about where she is going. Super nice place, private owner. Deep bedded stall. Nice pasture where she can be separated or with other horses. Orchard grass hay. Worlds away from this sub standard desert horse care that we are forced to put up with. Hopefully she will be too busy with the grass and new friends, so she won't miss me as much. She's literally had separation anxiety from me before (I know, so weird for a horse).

ETA: Dude, they have horseback riding in VA beach. And I will be too pregnant to go. This is so. sad.


----------



## JCnGrace

@AtokaGhosthorse, I didn't do any HRT, my doctor didn't recommend it unless the effects of menopause got really bad. I never thought they were that bad, hubby may have had a different opinion. LOL


And another vote for you contacting your friend from the bank and telling her what she meant to you. I bet it would make her day. 

@Tazzie, Looks like you and Izzie are both ready. Are you getting excited? I would be nervous because I don't like formal affairs. LOL The kids doing their lead line class is precious. You can tell her different demeanor with them on her vs you. Not that she's bad with you just a bit more energetic. 

@Caledonian, I could only imagine what my geldings would say if they could talk because they are not impressed with sheath cleaning. LOL And Lordy, JC knew all my secrets so he could have really spilled the beans. 

@TuyaGirl, hope you get rid of your cold sooner than I seem to be. Starting on my second week of doing nothing but either blowing my nose or coughing. Other than having a headache for the first few days I haven't felt too bad though.


I got some hay moved for the minis today but that was about it for any extra horse time. TJ has been getting bossy with Cutter and Cloud and I have no idea why he's mad at those two. Maybe he got tired of being low in the pecking order after he decided he didn't want to be #1 anymore so is starting with them in reasserting his position. It's always interesting to sit back and watch a shuffle in the herd hierarchy. It didn't happen often when JC was still alive, it was like he assigned them their places by how well he liked them but since he's been gone it happens a couple of times a year. They are just all confused. Right now Flash is the leader but Gamble is the boss, TJ is next then Cloud (there for a while Cloud was above TJ) and Cutter is still at the bottom no matter how hard he tries to claw his way up. They give him no respect. LOL


----------



## blue eyed pony

Finally some good news - Masai's painkillers have worn off again, and she's better than she was shortly after yesterday's pill. She's running, jumping, wagging her tail again. It's an enormous relief to see her feeling better. She's still not 100% but we might not even have to take her to the vet if she keeps improving at this rate. I don't know if it's the collective prayers from this community and a few others (dog groups I'm in on a certain social media site) or what but the turnaround is nothing short of a miracle. From getting worse and worse the past several days to the point where I was convinced I was going to have to put her to sleep, to THIS MUCH BETTER this quickly... I don't want to get ahead of myself but the difference is seriously incredible.


----------



## Tazzie

@horseluvr2524, awww, but it sounds like a good place she's going to! And with all the rain everything is turning so GREEN here! Well, when you overlook the MUD! I'm sure she'll love having the year off :lol: sucks you can't do the riding in VA. But what I always told myself when I was pregnant was that the 9 months is such a small blip in your riding life that it's better to be safe and wait till baby comes. I know SO many people ride while pregnant, but I just couldn't bring myself to do it. I had one or two lead line rides on Izzie after my accident while I was pregnant with Syd, but it was when she was exhausted and it was for me to get over my fear. Baby will be here before you know it, and then you'll be able to safely ride again!
@JCnGrace, she's very different with them :lol: people were SO worried that I let them ride her, until they saw videos of how she rides with them. Every single step is very deliberate with them on board. She leaves nothing to chance. She might be TOO forward to really learn how to ride on, but we plan to find a nice quiet horse for them to actually start on. But Izzie will teach them as much as she can in the meantime! And yes! I'm so excited haha! There has been some drama that kept trying to dull my excitement, but I'm still happy! I'm really hoping we can create some more Arab lovers in our breed. We desperately need it! And fascinating about the herd hierarchy. I think it's interesting watching them decide who is in what place.
@blue eyed pony, that's great news!!

I confess... a friend of mine has been bringing so much drama to this weekend *sigh* everyone is trying to diffuse the situation, but nothing is working. She always complained no one took her seriously in Arabs. I got her a center stage shindig at a national event to showcase it, and she's blowing it. Multiple people have already said they won't be asking her again to do these public events as she's too big of a risk :sad:


----------



## JCnGrace

That's fantastic about Masai @blue eyed pony! Will keep my fingers crossed that she continues improving.

@Tazzie, that's too bad about your friend. Hopefully she'll calm down and be fine for the actual event. 




I have a dilemma so I'm going to ask you all, "What would you do?". My best friend, who would do anything in her power for me, wants me to help with her brother's hoarding mess AGAIN. I told myself after the last time that it was the LAST time. If it was for her I'd not have a problem with it but her family is one who is all up in each other's business and I just don't feel that loyalty to her family. I'm trying to think up an excuse that wouldn't hurt her feelings but I got nada so far.


----------



## horseluvr2524

@JCnGrace

You are just too busy and don't have the time? Kind of lame but I don't have any other ideas. Other than just being upfront and saying that you've helped brother x amount of times before with his hoarding problem, and you just don't want to put forth more effort and time to see him do nothing about his problem. I tried to help my mom many times with her disorganization and hoarding, and it never really helped, because she wouldn't change her habits. That is frustrating and disappointing, and at some point you just have to move on because it is not your problem.

Why is this being passed on to you? Your friend's brother doesn't have anything to do with you...


----------



## PoptartShop

@TuyaGirl I love the pics of Tuya in the pasture, she looks beautiful!   So happy!
@blue eyed pony I'm so sorry to hear what your boyfriend is going through. I agree, being there for him is enough. I know everyone handles things differently when they grieve. 

So sorry to hear about the dogs  Ugh. I wish pets lived longer, but then again it's never really long enough. 


@Tazzie yay for riding & more confidence!!! I love the videos & Izzie is totally standing out in the field with the others. :lol: So cute!!


@JCnGrace awwww, you are always going through some crazy adventures.  Things need to lighten up asap! Why is it always something? Sounds like my life, LOL. :lol:


@AtokaGhosthorse I am so sorry to hear that.  Ugh. So much sadness right now!
And menopause sucks, my Mom is SO sick of it...but I don't think a hysterectomy is the answer, you should see what others say & get some opinions. I know it sucks though, not personally (obvi I'm only 26 LOL) like my mom said she gets crazy moodswings, hot flashes, etc. Not fun! 


@ShirtHotTeez I am so sorry to hear that about your mom. :sad: That is terrible. Ugh, and so sudden. Thoughts are with you.  *jingles*

I confess, work has been sooo busy so I barely have time to get on here.
BUT! I QUIT MY SECOND JOB LAST WEEK ))))))))))
I can't explain how much happier I feel, I feel less drained, etc...& focusing on my new job is what I needed to do anyway.

The extra money was nice, but I'm okay.

GOT MY MOVE-IN DATE! May 10th  I can't believe it's only a few weeks away...........like a month...insane.

I have started packing though.  Which I don't like...unpacking is way more enjoyable. :lol:


Happy to see everyone riding. I rode Cam last week.
He is having a skin issue atm (common in TB's) he is being treated for, so no riding right now. But I am hoping to visit him this weekend <3 
Supposed to be nice weather finally, too...AKA MORE RIDING!!!!!!!!!!!! YAY! Is Spring upon us? LOL.


I also confess, my boyfriend surprised me this morning with Phillies game tickets for tonight. I'm SUPER excited. I don't know much about baseball, but it'll be fun. & the weather is nice. Yay!


----------



## GMA100

I’m sure I’m not gonna get everyone, but I have a good excuse lol

So sorry for your bfs loss @blue eyed pony. It’s so hard losing a pet.

YAY @PoptartShop!! I can’t imagine how excited you are to move in your OWN house in a month!! Congratulations!
@JCnGrace, what type of hoarding is it? Maybe I missed it....Personally and this is just me, but he’s an adult, he’s NOT your responsibility, so why do you have to help him? I believe that unless you are a total mental mess or a young innocent child, you can take care of yourself. It’s not everyone else’s job to make sure you’re ok. Tell your friend this. And I know, I’m rough lol I don’t have pity for adults like that. 

@horseluvr2524 maybe when people lay their hand on your tummy, you can lay your hand on theirs lol just make it casual and act normal. It’ll prolly freak them out.

Hopefully your friend calms down @Tazzie. I dislike people that think everything has to be on them and what people do isn’t good enough. Good luck getting through it! 


I confess I had a week long severe cold and now I’m getting over a stomach flu! Thankfully I haven’t puked, but half of my family members did. Our little foster Angel went to the ER because he couldn’t breath, and so he’s getting extremely extra TLC now. 
The Princess Queen puked this morning, and I was still feeling pretty bad, so I held her and patted Angel as he lay propped up and we had a sick slumber party on the couch lol 

Big sister and her crew left this morning, and I can honestly say I’m happy to have my house back! A large group of people all sick in a small house doesn’t mix well at all. 


Here’s a pic of me and 'my' babies on the couch this morning. please excuse my raggedness, I swear I don’t look ghostly all the time.


----------



## horseluvr2524

@GMA100

LOL! Someone else suggested that. Maybe I will for someone who continues to do that to me, but for the first time tummy grabbers (lol), I'm just going to say "baby doesn't like being touched!" and leave it at that. Because really, my stomach felt soooo weird after that, and babies can feel certain things in the womb (they can definitely hear as weird as that is), so I think that statement is true. In reality, baby was probably upset because I was upset, but same difference to me.

ETA: Awww! I hope the babies feel better soon! That would be so scary to have any child, but especially a baby, under your care unable to breathe.


----------



## Phantomrose

My goodness! So much to read and catch up on! 

I confess, had a rough start to a lesson with Jet, but it got better as the lesson progressed. I am happy with how everything went today. Tomorrow, not looking forward to the rain and having to ride inside after riding in the outdoor today. 

I also confess, it seems like this week and next week are going to be crazy weeks. Going out with the barn to Cross Country schooling on the 22nd. I’m bringing Jet along, but not going to school him over any fences. I just want to hack him out and allow him to get a feel of the new environment and sounds, for when he is eventually ready to school. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JCnGrace

That will be a good experience for him @Phantomrose.

@GMA100, that's rough, I hope you all get to feeling better soon. Scary thing with Angel!

@PoptartShop, GOOD TO SEE YOU!!!! Only one more month until you get in your new home, it will fly by. Poor Camden with his skin condition. Some frickin dry weather would probably help him heal up a little faster, I wish we had some control over that. 


I think my life is pretty boring not drama filled. It's funny that it comes across different on here. LOL


And as for the hoarder deal. Her brother is a major hoarder like you see on TV. Trash, junk, anything anyone will give him or he can find, even in dumpsters. The first time I helped was because it was at my friend's house. She had an old garage and a barn on her property that he had stuffed full and then several years ago her area experienced a severe flood. It didn't get in her house but did the outbuildings. It was a nasty, smelly, gross mess! 


This time it's a barn he rents and can no longer afford the expense. He's in bad shape physically with spinal stenosis so she and her other siblings have been clearing it out for him. None of them are really physically capable (all of them are in their elder years) of doing it but that's just the way they are. If one has a problem they all have a problem. Drives me crazy to be honest, she wouldn't financially be in the shape she's in today if she wasn't constantly trying to help out her family. Mostly nieces and nephews with the money part. Those same nieces and nephews, even her brother's own kids are, I'm guessing, sick and tired of dealing with it because none of them are showing up to help. This time she's not asking for my help with the clean up but they have big plans to have a barn sale once they get the trash cleared out to try to make him a little money and that is what she wants me to help with. She seems to think they'll be swamped with people wanting to buy his junk. I think she's having visions of grandeur. LOL 


Like I said before I'd be all about helping her with something that was for her personally but I'm not a charitable enough person to be wanting to help her brother out. Her and I have been friends for so many years I actually know her family too so he's not a stranger to me but I've never thought of him as a friend either. She needs to gather up all those kids (in their 40's and 50's lol) she's loaned money to over the years and was never was repaid and guilt them into helping but she wont. 


What I'm hoping, because she said it will be at least another month before they are ready, is that she'll forget she asked although she has no memory problems. LOL 


Dang I was thinking about how many years we have been friends and it's been a little over 37 years. We met when I transferred to the bank branch she worked at and was taking her place. Where did the time go and how did we get this old? We trail rode a lot of miles together over those years! Maybe did a lot of partying too when we were young. LOL


----------



## blue eyed pony

Thanks everyone <3 

Masai is pretty much back to normal now. It's a massive relief after the past several days. I'm exhausted from all the stress and have spent most of today asleep... I'm just hoping it hasn't weakened my immune system because there's a nasty cold going around and I don't want to get it. I woke up with a very dry throat... but sometimes I get a dry throat for no particular reason, so I don't know if I should be preparing myself for the cold or not at the moment...

Life is... life. I'm still breathing. Still alive. I don't know if my mood is just emotional exhaustion or if I'm on my way into a nasty depressive episode (or both?) but meh. I'll survive.


----------



## twixy79

Spring has finally arrived in Maine.... I think.....

We had a few "warm" days with temperatures in the 40s (but it still crawls back into the 20s at night) so I have been spending a few hours each night after work at the barn. Yep, I am frozen like a fish stick by the time I get home, and I require a hot bath and a seat under my heated blanket to thaw out, but the progress I am seeing is amazing.

So, I still suck at lunging my own horses. I think Duke has never been free lunged before, so we will have to start from the beginning with him. And Loretta has really been a pasture puff for the greater part of the last 1.5 years due to her anhydrosis and abscess, so she has gotten a bit moody when asked to actually do something. So for now, I will only work on lunging them when Michelle is around to supervise me (and them). 

Since she has the flu, I have been working on basic groundwork and manners. I am now able to hatler and walk Duke from his pasture, up to the roundpen without a lead. He just follows. Going back he tends to go full steam head, but runs straight for the gate. He thinks that Loretta is eating ALL of the hay. Which, she is. But when I tell him to slow down, "ho" he does. He is really food motivated, which makes training him easy in some ways, and more challenging in others. We have been doing circles in the round pen without a head. I have gotten him to "walk on" "whoa" "gee" "haw" "back" "turn" based on verbal and crazy arm commands. I think I may have made up my own training program. I do straight arm for walk on, whoa I put my arm out to the side, gee and haw I do a raised arm in that direction, back I just back up into his space and turn is a full circle or u-turn with my body. I have noticed that when we do work, he prefers if I stand on his right. I knew that he had issues being approached from the left. I am almost positive now it is just a vision issue from old age. Our vet said he has "old eyes" but nothing out of the ordinary. So ironically enough, Duke is my rock star in groundwork. We have not gotten him to free-lunge yet, but I think getting his basic directions down is a good start. He does really well with respecting my personal space and does well with my crazy, flailing arm commands. Yesterday after about an hour of work, we had a nice grooming session because he is shedding like crazy! 

Loretta is a bit of a puzzle in the round pen. She has clearly been free lunged before and knows what to do. She has gotten a bit mare-ish and will only lunge when she is in the mood. She is not motivated by food, or praise, or anything. She will give you about 15 minutes of attention, and then she zones off into her own little Loretta world. So with her, we are also starting from scratch, but a more advanced scratch. I have gone over basic groundwork with her, all of the same verbal and arm flailing queues. She knows left and right as opposed to gee and haw and when I say turn to her she always does a full, close circle. She does back exceptionally well, and will also do a crossover backward, so maybe she has had some fancy, dressage like training. Who knows... Either way, I can only keep her attention for 15 minutes. If my husband is there, she could care less about me, and ignores everything. She is clearly a daddy's girl. 

This week I am going to pick up a few rope halters that we can use for basic groundwork and lunging. I need them both to learn to disengage their rear. Neither of them lay down for naps, they lock their knees and stand for naps, so I need for them to learn to be a bit more loosey-goosey. I also need to go pick up a lunge whip, just in case, I need it to keep somebodies attention. Duke has a hard time seeing the swinging rope, and if it is too noisy, he gets totally lost. So maybe holding a lunge whip behind his bum from the side would be better? Who knows... I was originally just going to use a stick to see if it would work, but my husband said me and sticks are dangerous. I could get a splinter, or impaled if I trip and fall. So lunge whip it is.

On a cute, and funny note, I am going to teach Duke some "modified" dressage moves, and we are going to do "Dukey Dressage". He is super good and obedient when it comes to the groundwork we have done so far, so I think I want to teach him to cross over in both directions, so I can make up a little Dukey dance. Nothing fancy, fast, or requiring too much turning, because he is an old man after all. But when we do our little round pen sessions, he will follow me around, mimic my movements, following my commands. It is really really adorable. As adorable as a ton of horse can be


----------



## Captain Evil

@twixy79 Spring has finally arrived in Maine.... I think.....


----------



## Captain Evil

@twixy79 "Spring has finally arrived in Maine.... I think....."

We are feeling spring a little bit further North, too. Our pond is still frozen over, but not thick enough to walk on, so, yea!!

I confess, DH and I have very different perspectives some things. I was out in the paddock this morning, raking poop. It is still quite frosty in the mornings here, so I took my first, piping hot, perfectly fixed mug of coffee out there with me, and a teeny, tiny, insignificant little miniscule fleck of dried horse poo MAY have landed in my coffee cup.

Of course, I drank the coffee anyway, and DH couldn't believe it. We were hurrying to get into town, and he thought I should have waited and gotten a cup in town, but that was, what? 30 minutes away? Maybe 40? 

No way! 

And he eats seaweed and raw snails and limpets off of the lobster traps out at sea and makes hermit crab tail sandwiches, so I don't think he is really one to get grossed out by a speck of horse poo!


----------



## Captain Evil

horseluvr2524 said:


> By the way, any suggestions for preventing people from touching my baby bump? ... I really don't like other people touching me, unless I am super close to them. Like, married to them close. And I'm only married to one person so... help? please?! XD


How casual can you dress at work? Would something like this help?









































I have never been pregnant, but people touching me without asking would drive me crazy!


----------



## horseluvr2524

This weekend is my last working for the rest of the pregnancy. I'm going to sit back and sip iced tea on the beach while DH is working doing a remodeling project :razz: I get to be the designated overseer (just shout how to do it right) lol just kidding.

Yeah the whole thing with people thinking they can just reach out and touch anyone is ridiculous. Just cause there is a little person in there doesn't mean you have the right to touch! I will get at least one "don't touch" tshirt. I really like the buddha one you found that's funny! 

Welp, got the health cert. and coggins today. Tack boxes are packed and ready to go. Looks like we are all set for my mare to ship out Sunday night to her new digs. I'm going to miss her, but hopefully I will see her towards the end of next week, as I'm trying to make sure we can leave early enough to stop through Ohio before we go to Virginia. She'll be in good hands but I'm a nervous mama!

I was so relieved the coggins came back negative. While that may seem silly to the rest of you, I'd never coggins tested her before and was a bit terrified of what would happen if it came out positive. Receptionist at the vet office told me neither she nor any of the vets have ever seen a positive coggins test.

I confess that the wind knocked my pet bird's cage over and he got out! :shock: this was a first ever! I have a little pet lovebird. He is tame. Wings are not clipped. His cage is small enough to be portable, so I often put him out on the porch on nice days so he can yell at the wild birds. Today was pretty windy. The wind knocked out plastic patio chair over onto his cage, which knocked his cage onto the ground, and then he got out! DH heard him chirping and thought it sounded like he was distressed (I was in the midst of writing down directions to vet office), so he went out and checked on him. He walked out to see the cage knocked over and our little bird sitting on the fence, chirping at him like "fix it!". He picked the cage up, bird flew right back over and landed on it. I was outside at this point, and he stepped up for me and let me put him back home.

I'm amazed he didn't fly away to be with the wild lovebirds, or get carried off on the strong winds. I'm so thankful I've still got my little guy with me because that could have been horrible! I'm only putting him on the porch now when I am out there in the mornings so I can make sure nothing like that ever happens again.

He seemed a little stressed from his ordeal but is fine now. And boy was he glad to be home! Even fully flighted with the ability to fly off into the wild blue and never be seen again, he stayed and wanted back home. He clearly was not "born to be wild". I want to keep him around for a long, long time, so I'm so very very thankful he is OK!


----------



## twixy79

Captain Evil said:


> @twixy79 "Spring has finally arrived in Maine.... I think....."
> 
> We are feeling spring a little bit further North, too. Our pond is still frozen over, but not thick enough to walk on, so, yea!!
> 
> I confess, DH and I have very different perspectives some things. I was out in the paddock this morning, raking poop. It is still quite frosty in the mornings here, so I took my first, piping hot, perfectly fixed mug of coffee out there with me, and a teeny, tiny, insignificant little miniscule fleck of dried horse poo MAY have landed in my coffee cup.
> 
> Of course, I drank the coffee anyway, and DH couldn't believe it. We were hurrying to get into town, and he thought I should have waited and gotten a cup in town, but that was, what? 30 minutes away? Maybe 40?
> 
> No way!
> 
> And he eats seaweed and raw snails and limpets off of the lobster traps out at sea and makes hermit crab tail sandwiches, so I don't think he is really one to get grossed out by a speck of horse poo!


I understand completely. Sunday I spent 10 hours mucking poo from the round pen with a friend. The poo was buried under snow, covered by snow, compacted into snow, etc. At 1pm we ordered lunch, and ate outside, sitting on hay bales, hands and clothes covered in poo particles, hair, hay, dust, etc. The BOs hubby was amazed that the 3 women were out there eating amongst the filth. 

Lunch was hot. I was hungry. And washing my hands to make poo mud in the barn seemed worse than my current hand hygiene situation. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## horseluvr2524

twixy79 said:


> At 1pm we ordered lunch, and ate outside, sitting on hay bales, hands and clothes covered in poo particles, hair, hay, dust, etc. The BOs hubby was amazed that the 3 women were out there eating amongst the filth.


To me, it's totally normal. It's been my norm since I was a teenager. The barn owner and neighbors would frequently have BBQ cookouts at the barn, and we would all hang out while taking care of animals and such. There wasn't any washing the dirt off our hands or hand sanitizer. Not that we stuck our hands in piles of poo or anything, lol. But definitely not germiphobic about eating after being in the barn, or being in the barn lol.

When someone first gave the "ew that's not sanitary" to me, I have to admit that I thought they were very odd. It was so much the norm to me. Still is really. And I'm way healthier than the germiphobes so...


----------



## JCnGrace

@twixy79, sounds like Loretta and especially Duke are really coming around and doing good. Are you still taking riding lessons?

@Captain Evil, pffft...what's a little digested grass/hay in your coffee? Tell hubby it gave you a vegetable serving. LOL

@blue eyed pony, THANK GOODNESS!

@horseluvr2524, safe travels for you and your critters! I bet it was a huge relief to get your little bird back safe into his home. I had and escape artist hamster years ago but as long as I left his cage door open he usually returned to it. The one time he didn't he went under my apartment door and went visiting the neighbor across the hall. They found him in their closet and stuck him in a pan and a screen over the top. They taped a note to their mailbox that they had found a hamster and I was so happy. LOL 




My only excitement for the day was getting stung by a wasp. They were crazy out there today but I'm not allergic to stings so no biggie. Drawing salve is becoming my cure for all ouchies on the horses or me. I made sure there was no stinger left behind, put a blob of salve on my finger then covered it with a bandaid and now I can't even tell I got stung.


----------



## TuyaGirl

Still have a very sore throat from the cold, but feeling a tad better, so as I wait for the printer to do its work here I am  Thanks for the bestwishes
@JCnGrace Thanks for your suggestions about Tuya. You are right, she has never been for so long inside, unfortunately. May be the main cause, but I know BO supplements some of his horses with a protein supplement, I'll definately ask him to buy for her. Should that make her hot? Nervous wreck asking here, lol!!
I hope your husband is better from the cold, they're such cry babies, my father is the same, has the tiniest cut looks like he is going to die, lol!!
How is the hoarder situation? Well lets hope she forgets she asked you for help...
Wasp stung... The only time I was bitten was by a wasp, and it hurt like hell! Was on my boob (I was wearing a bikini), ouch!!
@blue eyed pony I really would like Tuya to be seen by a chiropractor, if there were any around. Which unfortunately is not the case. We are still quite far behind in horse care department... I've searched but with no results  
I am sorry about your bf's dog, it was for the best and he is pain free now, and happy to hear your dog Masai is reacting well to treatments.
I am like you, if I could I would save every neglected animal that crossed my path. 
Also hoping you feel more high spirited soon.
@Tazzie Thanks for the input on Tuya. Sincerely I hope that's just lack of muscle from all the time kept in, and that I can work through it. I've always heard hill work is great but no hills around here  This Winter has been crazy and the worst ever, can you believe it still rained all week? So tired of it...
I love Izzie's pictures with the kids. It's heartwarming  She is like Tuya, very well mannered with children, she is much more stubborn with me, lol! Such cute videos, I can spend like forever doing that with my friends or children on her. 
And give the old man a hug from me. Senior horses have a very special spot on my heart
@AtokaGhosthorse I am sorry about the loss of such a young one. It's always harder it seems...
The older I am the less I tolerate plain stupidity, and the most I love animals and being far from most people. It is what it is.
I have a recurrent dream where my mare can understand perfectly what I say to her, but she never speaks to me. If she did I am pretty sure she would be very demanding, like on daily routine 'take me out, take me in, now take me out again, ok enough take me in', in the arena when she drops shoulder into the middle 'I am bored to death, is it over yet??', or on the trail when she senses my nervousness 'silly human I got this'.
Oh wait, I get her perfectly, lol!!  She always speaks very loud
@horseluvr2524 I felt really uncomfortable every time my best friend would ask me to touch her belly when her baby was moving. The opposite! So I totally get you, and I was never pregnant. Your bird definately was not bred to be wild, so cool that he stayed and looked for the cage comfort. He was like 'ok, I'm done with being outside', lol!
Glad all is well with your horse, in a heartbeat you will be able to ride again.
@PoptartShop There you are!! Lol! 
Such exciting news, I bet you are dying to move in finally and unpack your stuff in there 
I hope Camdem gets well from his skin condition soon.
@GMA100 I hope you all get well soon in there. At least sister left already and you have your house back. The picture is adorable! 
@twixy79 no signs of Spring in here  Rain and cold everyday... Looks like what you are doing with your horses is working, so keep it up! 
@Captain Evil we do grills at the barn as well, with the horses nearby getting groomed, etc. No one cares about that. I am pretty sure I ate and drank a lot of things in there I was not really supposed to, lol!

Friday... What a dream to have two days to rest.
Will try to find BO at the barn and talk to him about Tuya. He is getting the other place ready so I hope I can see him.
Otherwise than that nothing really interesting to confess.
Whew this was long, lol!!

Have a nice weekend everyone!!


----------



## GMA100

Guys, could y’all keep Angel in y’alls thoughts and prayers? He’s on the way to the ER via Ambulance. He had a couple apnea episodes and then started having seizures  Seems like this poor little guy just can’t get a break from medical problems.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

@GMA100 - OML, I'm so sorry to hear. I hope your little Angel is OK. Keep us updated!!

I can't imagine how you do what you do - go through all this worry and stress, cause these kids must mean a lot to you - but I greatly admire you for it!


----------



## TuyaGirl

@GMA100 What JoBlueQuarter said. I truly admire you for receiving and caring for this child, said it before and say it again. Prayers on the way, I hope all goes well with Angel


----------



## GMA100

JoBlueQuarter said:


> @GMA100 - OML, I'm so sorry to hear. I hope your little Angel is OK. Keep us updated!!
> *
> I can't imagine how you do what you do - go through all this worry and stress, cause these kids must mean a lot to you - but I greatly admire you for it!*


Well, unless you do it, I don’t believe you can imagine what it’s like. It’s a totally different world. And honestly, I’m just a _sister_ not a parent. Of course, since I’m older, I do help take care of them more, but still. I can’t imagine being a parent. And yes, they mean SO much to us! I really can’t imagine life without them.
My signature explains part of the reason why we do what we do. If we don’t want there to be abuse and hurting kids, we have to help those hurting kids. 
And really, don’t admire me. I’m just a regular human with regular human issues. I just love kids and don’t want to see them hurting. Same with my family. We love them, care for them with our whole hearts and when they go home, we have a peace knowing we helped changed the world.

Currently Angel is doing better. He was running a fairly high fever, and he’s getting put on a IV. He’s not having any apnea or seizures as of now. So thank goodness! It really was scary, as I had him and he just stopped breathing for a moment. Thankfully, I rubbed his belly and he started again, but that was just REALLY freaky! 

Thanks for the prayers! Precious Angel really needs them.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

@GMA100 - I love everything you said in your post!  Except that Angel stopped breathing for a moment; that's just plain scary!


----------



## JCnGrace

@GMA100, certainly prayers for little Angel. That his health improves and for strength to your family to help him through it. 

@TuyaGirl, well I don't think additional protein causes them to be hyper but that may only be because I don't have hyper horses. I've fed corn and oats for years and have never thought that made them any more energetic either and other people swear it does their horses so... It could be I don't see a difference because mine are out 24/7 so are able to kick up their heels anytime they have a burst of energy. You could try it with Tuya and if you think it's causing a problem then delete it from her menu. 


Ouch to getting stung on the boob. The nasty ****** could have picked a less personal place to seek its revenge on mankind. LOL


----------



## GMA100

Update: Angel is still having seizures every few seconds that are a few seconds long. He’s going to be starting ANOTHER med and will be having another 24 hour eeg. He also had pneumonia. 
I appreciate the prayers so much! Poor Princess (angels sister) is worried and upset. She hasn’t seen police or an ambulance since 'that day' when all the horrible stuff had happeded at first to angel. We tried to keep her away, but she flipped and we didn’t want her to be screaming in another room, so we just held her. 

I’m really having a hard time excepting that someone did something to him and literally ruined his whole life. He should be a happy healthy active baby, but instead he’s on a lot of medication and has problems almost daily. Anyways! I’m happy he’s alive and we that we have him to love for the time being.


----------



## Caledonian

@*GMA100* – I’m sorry to hear that Angel’s so ill and how it’s affecting his sister. Thoughts are with you and you’re family. 

@*TuyaGirl* – glad you’re feeling better. Ouch, that’s the last place you want to be stung!:smile:

@*Phantomrose* – It’ll help Jet to get out and about - broaden his horizons. Do you want to do cross country eventually?

@*Captain Evil* and @*twixy79* – It’s normal not to see the dirt anymore. We used to muck-out the stables with gloves on, lifting the poo with our hands. Sometimes it’s quicker than pitchforks if the horses are in all day. One of the students couldn’t find any gloves, so she did it with her bare hands. It made many of the riders and parents shudder. 

We spent our lunch time in the hay barn, which didn’t have facilities. The parents had a few raised eyebrows when I started unpacking, as I’d been picking things off my hands, out of my hair and from down the front of my shirt. When the student opened a bag of crisps and started munching, many of them turned green and made their excuses. Weaklings!:icon_rolleyes::smile:

@*horseluvr2524* – you’re right, exposure to the germs keeps you healthier in the long-run.
Your love bird sounds really cute. He obviously knows where he’ll be looked after.

@*JCnGrace* – Ouch! I stood on a dying wasp in the dining room last year with a barefoot and I’d a few choice words as I hopped to a chair. I do love bumble bees though and will happily lift them out of troughs and off the ground for some sugar water if they’re exhausted. 

I confess that I’ve had a rather boring day as well. The car went in for a service this morning. It was supposed to be taken at 8 but they took it later and the mechanic didn’t get finished until 11. I spent the time sitting on an uncomfortable seat watching people come and go. It needed a new tyre but the mechanic said there was no rush as long as it was done before its MOT (legal test to be on the road) in 5 months. 

I decided in the afternoon that it should be changed and so spent another hour waiting in a que at my local garage.


I think it’s finally spring here. We’ve had snow and freezing temperatures for the last few weeks and next week is supposed to be sunny and 20C/68F. The weather doesn’t know whether it’s coming or going!


I hope everyone has a good weekend!


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

I confess we have a dying calf in the back of our truck right now. He was born sometime last night, and with all the snow flying he didn't have the strength to get up and get his first drink. He likely had a problem from the start, which is now increased by the fact that he didn't get his vital first colostrum and was out in the snow for so long. To boot, the mother is very aggressive/protective so we couldn't get close to him for the longest time. We finally figured out a way to get close enough to the little guy using the tractor and tubed some colostrum into him. Then we put him in the back of the truck to warm up - we do that with a lot of our calves. I gave him a shot and stayed with him for about half an hour, holding his head and encouraging him to keep breathing. Every breath is a labouring achievement - I sadly don't expect him to last long. Damned if this life doesn't suck at times...

Sorry for this post; just wanted to vent some.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@JoBlueQuarter I could not like your post. I hope things turn for the best, if not you did what you could to save the poor little thing. Maybe he had some problem as you said. *hugs* Sometimes I feel just like that


----------



## Caledonian

@*JoBlueQuarter* - poor little guy. At least you trying to help and you're giving him a chance. Vent all you like; it's what we're here for


----------



## Phantomrose

@JoBlueQuarter - Just feel good in the fact at least you're trying your best to help the little guy out. It's a sad situation. 
@GMA100 - Poor Angel; my thoughts are with you, Angel, and your family. I see that you guys are giving a lot of love to him, and a lot of care. I hope things turn for the better. 
@TuyaGirl - Enjoy those two days of rest! I hope you get a chance to talk to the BO!
@Caledonian - Yeah, I eventually do want to do Cross Country with him when he is ready. I did some XC schooling before, and it was a really fun experience. He's going to be a little Eventing Pony, so next weekend will be exciting for both him and me. I just love watching the other riders school their horses when we go out- I want to be ready to school him one day on the XC course. All in good time. I hope you have a good weekend as well, and that you spend some nice days outside.

Spring has sprung so far in this area. Today it was almost 70F and tomorrow is suppose to be the same. I think we're finally getting some warmer weather. I wish everyone a happy and relaxing weekend.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

Phantomrose said:


> @JoBlueQuarter - Just feel good in the fact at least you're trying your best to help the little guy out. It's a sad situation.


I'm happy to report that after tubing him twice and giving him a couple different medications, he is well on his way to making a miraculous recovery!  He was already standing without help, and even drank a bit from his mother.


----------



## GMA100

@JoBlueQuarter So sad for the calf, but happy he’s doing better! We’ve had that happen many times in the past. While it was a pain in the rear then, now I kinda miss it lol 
Keep him as warm as possible and keep him pumped with probiotics till he’s 8 days old. If he was late to get colostrum the probiotics will help a lot. Do you have any Tri-start or Tri-start-JR? That is great with getting a weaker calf along. If you could, I’d give him two raw eggs a day. It helps boost amuse systems. Not sure how you’d get it into em if he’s not being bottle fed, but surely there’s a way. Also, A Tablespoon of apple cider vinegar twice a day helps them not get scours. Keep us updated on how he’s doing! 

@Phantomrose yay for spring!!! I always feel so refreshed when we start getting green grass and the trees start budding. 


Angel is home and at first he did awesome. He was very happy to be back and was smiling and cooing. Then, he threw up twice. Once was on me. Not sure why, but the doc said to just keep an eye on him. He then had a couple light seizures, but nothing crazy or new for him. So, hopefully sweet man is one the mend!! We’re SO tired. I had no idea worry could tire you out like that, but it sure did! The only physical labor I did today was Till the garden, push a stroller and have a water fight, but I feel like I’ve been doing manual labor all day long! Hopefully I get a good nights rest and don’t wake up to someone puking, having seizures or not breathing.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

Thanks for all the tips, @GMA100! I think I'll try a couple of em!  And Angel's hair, arms, legs, and feet are adorable. :lol:


----------



## GMA100

JoBlueQuarter said:


> Thanks for all the tips, @GMA100! I think I'll try a couple of em!  And Angel's hair, arms, legs, and feet are adorable. :lol:


Welcome! And if he ends up getting scours and needs to be treated, I can find a recipe that we make to help them get over it and PM it to you  

And thanks! Angel really is one of the cutest babies I’ve ever seen. I hate I have to block his adorable marshmallow cheeks and big brown eyes. I love how his hair is so fluffy! It literally sticks straight up in the air. <3


----------



## JCnGrace

@GMA100 as I was reading your first post I felt just devastated so I was very relieved to read the second one. Thank you for taking the time when you're exhausted to update us. Prayers continuing!

@JoBlueQuarter, thank goodness your calf is coming around and that mama cow is still accepting him. Farming/ranching is a hard way to make a living for sure. 

@Caledonian, we had temps in the 80's (F) today with a forecast of snow flurries possible on Sunday. Crazy stuff! Smart move getting all the car work in one day instead of putting off getting the new tire and have to waste at least a part of another day. 


Same to you @Phantomrose for having a good weekend. Don't forget to let us know how Jet did on your outing.


I confess as much as I hate talking on the phone I got one of those calls today I just love. About 15 years ago I sent hubby to a gaited sale with a 3 year old Walker we had bought as a weanling, raised and started him under saddle. I was on foal watch so couldn't go to the sale but hubby assured me the folks that bought him were really nice and had a lovely place (he delivered him). Not heard a thing from them until today. They still have Shaker (he is even still called the same name), he's been a good horse for them all these years and they love and consider him a member of the family. She wanted to thank us for the way he was raised and had been going through some pictures of him and wanted our address so she could make copies and send them along. I hope she remembers and follows through, I'd love to see what he looks like now. She was also hoping I still had some of his relatives left because she wanted another one. Couldn't help her out there since we just bought a few young Walkers to raise and sell back then. I told her we'd had another one from the same breeder that lived in CA now but she'd have to pry that horse out of his owner's cold, dead hands. LOL She said she understood that because she felt the same way. Made my day to get that call and I almost didn't answer the phone when I didn't recognize the number.


----------



## blue eyed pony

So I was NOT coming down with a cold, thankfully. Last time I got a cold this early in the season I got another one later. I get a cold EVERY SINGLE WINTER at least once no matter what I do.... it's just one of those things. And I get man flu every time I get a cold so I really, really want to NOT get two this year please and thank you.

Unfortunately I was right about this mood being the start of another slow spiral downwards, and I'm barely functional at the best of times so there's really not much farther down to go. But like I said I will survive. Especially with the good friends I have both here and "in real life" (though no one can honestly tell me online friends aren't real).


----------



## Phantomrose

blue eyed pony said:


> So I was NOT coming down with a cold, thankfully. Last time I got a cold this early in the season I got another one later. I get a cold EVERY SINGLE WINTER at least once no matter what I do.... it's just one of those things. And I get man flu every time I get a cold so I really, really want to NOT get two this year please and thank you.
> 
> Unfortunately I was right about this mood being the start of another slow spiral downwards, and I'm barely functional at the best of times so there's really not much farther down to go. But like I said I will survive. Especially with the good friends I have both here and "in real life" (though no one can honestly tell me online friends aren't real).




You know you always have here to call home and there are plenty of members on here that care.  feel free to vent, or talk to any of us! We’re all here for you!  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blue eyed pony

@Phantomrose - thank you!  

Unfortunately I have pretty nasty anxiety and depression and sometimes there's no reason for my moods at all. I think this one was brought on by the stress, fear, and grief of the past couple of weeks... so I DO have a reason this time... but it's quite normal for me not to. These moods do pass though.


----------



## JCnGrace

Ditto what @Phantomrose said @blue eyed pony. Also please seek professional help if you need to!


----------



## blue eyed pony

Thank you @JCnGrace  

Unfortunately due to some pretty uh... not great personal experiences I am deeply distrustful of mental health professionals. I dare say this forum alone has done more for me than years of professional therapy. And that doesn't even begin to take into account the incredible friends I have both irl and online on other sites have done for me. But I will be okay


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

@blue eyed pony - I get those moods too. They do pass, but while they're there they suck. I agree with you on that this forum is like therapy! I've made so many more friends here than I've ever had in real life :lol:


----------



## Spanish Rider

@AtokaGhosthorse , I was very sorry to hear about your son's friend's sister having died from CF. I also lost a friend to CF when we were 18, and now my niece also has CF. It is a very scary diagnosis, and we take it day by day.

For the first few years of her life, her pancreas was the problem (complete pancreatic failure since the day after she was born), but last year she had her first pneumonia. She has chest PT (she calls it "chappy-tee") every morning and night, breathing treatments morning and night, and takes some 25-30 pills every day. She is only 6 years old. Because of the daily stress, my sister, who was somewhat overweight when her daughter was born, is now morbidly obese and fears for her own life. I am taking an active part in my niece's care in case I need to step up.

Do you mind if I ask whether the girl who died had received a transplant or been on a transplant waiting list? 

I would like to share a link for everyone of a woman with CF who recently received a lung transplant and took her own breath for the first time. I understand that some people have different opinions about organ donation, but saving a life is truly a beautiful thing. It is the ultimate gift. (P.S. No blood or anything scary in the video)


----------



## JCnGrace

That video was something else @Spanish Rider, thanks for sharing it.


Went and met two other couples for supper tonight. First time I'd ever been to that particular Mexican restaurant and I'll be okay never going back. It wasn't bad but it wasn't good either. Their food was badly lacking in any flavor at all.


Gamble got in trouble tonight because he kept goosing Flash while Flash was trying to lick the salt block which resulted in high pitched squeals from Flash. Talk about bratty kids, I fear I have a whole barn full of them. LOL


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

@Spanish Rider - Wow! That video is crazy. Must have been a pretty emotional moment for all involved!


----------



## Phantomrose

@Spanish Rider - Oh my goodness, that video is amazing, emotional, and heartwarming. It is beautiful to see a life saved, and just really fascinating watching her take her first breath. Her eyes, they look like they're filled with amazement, shock, and gratefulness. Those doctors are awesome.


----------



## GMA100

@JCnGrace- that’s so awesome getting an update this many years later!! 
@blue eyed pony- I also get in those moods, and the forum is therapy for me. I’m so thankful for the people here! I’ve met so many amazing people and that’s the only reason I stay, now that im horseless.
We’re here for you!!
@Spanish Rider - that video is awesome! It’s amazing what can be done nowadays. I hope your niece gets healing. Sending prayers. It’s horrble to have that at such a young age 


How’s the calf @JoBlueQuarter? I hope I haven’t missed a update.


Yesterday was very crazy! I had been up since 5:20Am when my new sister in law (who was staying down the road) decided she wanted doughnuts and drove to our place to wake her best friend (my sister right above me) to drive to town and get some. Can you tell I have a CRAZY family? I’m glad we’re such good friends with my new sister though lol
Then I made breakfast and got Princess and Angel off to their visitation, then we started packing to go to some caverns over an hour away. As soon as the kiddos came back from visitation we left and ate lunch there and then went on 
a tour of the cave. It was so cool in there (awesome and cold) and was such a nice break from the summer heat! We got home late and I can say I was exhausted! We’ve had a crazy last few days! 

Angel is doing wonderful and is back to normal! The lil squirt sure does like to give us all a good scare every now and then!


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

@GMA100 - the calf is doing a lot better, thankfully. So awesome that Angel is back to normal!!


----------



## blue eyed pony

This forum is just one of my several forms of therapy. I've been drawing a lot lately... and decided to draw a fan-character I made ages ago again, because I'm better now than I was then and he needed more up to date art. 

I feel alright when I'm drawing...


----------



## JCnGrace

@*GMA100* and @*JoBlueQuarter*, so glad your sickies have turned around. I like good news!

@*blue eyed pony*, very good! What an incredible talent you have!




What is up with Flash? Poor guy! Yesterday it was Gamble biting him on the butt and today it was Cutter. Cutter reached out and grabbed a bite and held on while Flash kept walking. Man, the skin was stretching out! I'm surprised Flash didn't nail Cutter, I told him to the next time he pulled a stunt like that. 


My cold is trying to turn into the flu and I need to clean mom's condo this week. Trying to figure out how I can do that without leaving germs behind. Face mask I know but I can't breathe with one on under the best of circumstances let alone when I can't breathe. LOL May just have to tell her put up with the dirt and dust until next week. 


Why is it in horror movies that the victim will temporarily stun the bad person and instead of finishing the job they take off running? This lady did it about 3 times in a movie I was watching yesterday. I yelled at her to take him out of commission each time but she didn't listen. I guess if she'd done that the first time the movie would have been over before it's 2 hours were up. LOL


----------



## blue eyed pony

Thank you @JCnGrace  I finished him and I'm really pleased with how he turned out <3 

I'm really happy with my improvement over the past year... though part of me thinks I won't progress much more until I figure shading out 

Edit; click for bigger, the details get lost because the forum thinks the image is too big


----------



## horseluvr2524

JCnGrace said:


> I confess as much as I hate talking on the phone I got one of those calls today I just love. About 15 years ago I sent hubby to a gaited sale with a 3 year old Walker we had bought as a weanling, raised and started him under saddle. I was on foal watch so couldn't go to the sale but hubby assured me the folks that bought him were really nice and had a lovely place (he delivered him). Not heard a thing from them until today. They still have Shaker (he is even still called the same name), he's been a good horse for them all these years and they love and consider him a member of the family. She wanted to thank us for the way he was raised and had been going through some pictures of him and wanted our address so she could make copies and send them along. I hope she remembers and follows through, I'd love to see what he looks like now. She was also hoping I still had some of his relatives left because she wanted another one. Couldn't help her out there since we just bought a few young Walkers to raise and sell back then. I told her we'd had another one from the same breeder that lived in CA now but she'd have to pry that horse out of his owner's cold, dead hands. LOL She said she understood that because she felt the same way. Made my day to get that call and I almost didn't answer the phone when I didn't recognize the number.


Um... my BIL has a TWH stud (recently gelded I think) named Shaker. He lives in southern Ohio. This sounds like too much of a coincidence. He's got a blue grey spotted paint look to him.

They've had several lovely foals out of him. He is/was a super well behaved stud. Went on rides with mares all the time. So sweet and gentle to be around too. Haven't had it confirmed but I think he is gelded now.

I thought my mare would be going to live with them. Apparently they have too many horses so I had to make other arrangements. I found good full care boarding though.

I confess that horse shipping is stressful! This is the third time change the horse shipper has given me. I understand that they have a lot to coordinate, picking up so many horses and driving constantly. I'm just annoyed that I woke up stupid early this morning for no good reason because they contacted saying that the time window changed again and they are coming later in the morning. Oh well. At least DH gets to sleep in. Not having to deal with his grouchy morning butt is one good thing :rofl:

I'm going to miss my mare soooo much! I just keep reminding myself that it's not forever. It's not as if I'm selling her. It's just for a while. And in the meantime, she gets to enjoy fresh green pasture for the first time since she was a filly, and I get to enjoy beachside living.


----------



## JCnGrace

@horseluvr2534, not the same horse but maybe they are related. Mine lives in MO and is solid black with a star and snip and 3 socks. His registered name is Generators Headshaker and he was gelded before I sold him. If they are related and your BIL has any of his offspring they want to sell maybe we can set them up with each other.


A lot of big happenings in your life! How much longer until you follow your mare out?


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

I confess that I'm rather heartbroken right now. My heifer, Lucy, who's been on the verge of calving for about a week now finally started calving at about 2:00 AM. I'll skip the gory details and go straight to the end result, five hours later: we had to get the butcher out. :-( :frown:  Now little Rickie is warming up in the truck with 2 litres of colostrum in his stomach, that we had frozen. Lucy wasn't 'just' another cow in a breeding operation - she was my pet. This is hard for me right now but I'm focusing on saving my little calf. It's the only thing I can do.

Sorry to dump this story on y'all. I just wanted to talk to someone about this.


----------



## blue eyed pony

I'm so sorry @JoBlueQuarter  I know nothing about cattle but I assume it's the same deal as with an orphan foal, that colostrum is so so important. I'm glad you managed to save one of them at least.


----------



## carshon

@JoBlueQuarter I am sorry for the loss of your Lucy. We love our cows too and it is hard when something tragic happens


----------



## horseluvr2524

JCnGrace said:


> @horseluvr2534, not the same horse but maybe they are related. Mine lives in MO and is solid black with a star and snip and 3 socks. His registered name is Generators Headshaker and he was gelded before I sold him. If they are related and your BIL has any of his offspring they want to sell maybe we can set them up with each other.
> 
> 
> A lot of big happenings in your life! How much longer until you follow your mare out?


He is trying to sell one or two of them I think.

My mare was pretty difficult to load. I felt bad about it :frown_color: Totally not expecting it, because she loads wonderfully! But that's when she's walking FORWARDS, not BACKWARDS into a dark space. I forgot about her thing about backing into dark spaces, she does not like it. I explain further in my journal here.

We are leaving hopefully this Friday. Don't see why not. The only thing that could hold us up is car repairs. So hopefully DH and his buddy don't run into problems with the final repairs that need done.

We HAVE to stop through Ohio before heading to Virginia. DH started talking like it wasn't going to happen and I threw a fit, because I'm not road tripping to Ohio in my third trimester, and road trips over the winter are probably not going to happen. We may be staying in Virginia until spring 2019. I'm not sure, it's all up in the air lol. But my mare at least has a very nice place to be boarded for however long we need.


----------



## horseluvr2524

@Joebluequarter

I'm so sorry to hear about the calf  Farm life can be so difficult. Hugs!


----------



## GMA100

Oh man! I’m so sorry @JoBlueQuarter! That’s awful! As long as you have some good colostrum in the calf, it should be fine. Weve raised two heifers who’s mama had died at birth and both are perfectly fine. Keep little Rickie warm and make sure he has plenty of milk <3 I know how hard it is! My cow lost her first calf early, her second died at a week old and her third was stillborn. It’s heartbreaking. Hugs! 
Keep us updated on lil guy <3


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

Thanks guys! <3 Rickie is doing very well, considering. He's napping right now, but before he was being as playful as he can without falling over. Due to the looong birth, he is wobblier than is normal for a calf. He only managed to stand on all four legs after a couple hours of life. Now he's able to explore the wood-workshop we're keeping him in.

@GMA100 - Wow, your cow lost her first three calves? That is terrible! Was/is she your only cow?


----------



## GMA100

JoBlueQuarter said:


> Thanks guys! <3 Rickie is doing very well, considering. He's napping right now, but before he was being as playful as he can without falling over. Due to the looong birth, he is wobblier than is normal for a calf. He only managed to stand on all four legs after a couple hours of life. Now he's able to explore the wood-workshop we're keeping him in.
> 
> @GMA100 - Wow, your cow lost her first three calves? That is terrible! Was/is she your only cow?




SO glad Rickie is doing well! Now we need pictures!!! I bet he’ll be spoiled rotten. I’ve had several calves I babies that were just plain rotten. They were still cute though lol 

Yes. She was my only cow. She went with the rest of the herd a month ago. I wish so badly I could have gotten a baby out of her. She was one of the best cows in the herd. :/ But, I’m hoping to get a beef calf soon! I know she’ll be spoiled lol I tend to spoil things that are mine and mine only lol


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

GMA100 said:


> SO glad Rickie is doing well! Now we need pictures!!! I bet he’ll be spoiled rotten. I’ve had several calves I babies that were just plain rotten. They were still cute though lol
> 
> Yes. She was my only cow. She went with the rest of the herd a month ago. I wish so badly I could have gotten a baby out of her. She was one of the best cows in the herd. :/ But, I’m hoping to get a beef calf soon! I know she’ll be spoiled lol I tend to spoil things that are mine and mine only lol


lol, I know where you're coming from! I spoil dogs, horses, cows, goats, etc. Anything I can get my hands on. :lol: I'm very wary of safety though, so I try to kinda balance it. That'd be pretty cool if you get a beef calf. Do you want her to sell at, like, a year old or to keep?

I just fed little Rickie his lunch. He emptied the whole big bottle (my mom was soo surprised at that) then went to his favourite corner and fell asleep.  He is very adorable! I've really missed having a bottle calf!

I got some pics somewhere. Let me go find them


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

Got some pics. A couple were taken right before I had to separate them.  I apologize for the bad quality - most of them were taken with a phone.


----------



## GMA100

What a cutie! @JoBlueQuarter! He looks quit healthy! Bottle calves really are fun for the first while lol 
I’ll most likely keep a heifer if I get one. I may decide to get a bull calf to raise up and sell though. I guess I’ll wait and see!


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

And some more pics just because.  Ricky's head looks so funny on camera, probably because of the swelling.

ETA - Thanks @GMA100! Yeah, he is relatively healthy, considering. The only problems he has are swelling in his head and weak joints. He'll get over both, tho.


----------



## JCnGrace

@JoBlueQuarter, I'm so sorry about your cow, she was beautiful. They can become quite the pet when you spend a lot of time with them. The calf won't take her place but he'll keep you busy and you'll love him too. I mean how can you not fall for those big brown eyes? 




Today we were back to winter, it snowed for most of the day but didn't stick. I was trying not to stay out in it any longer than I had to but Gamble's herd had a different idea about that. They all heard me yell and came to the barn except Gamble, he had his head buried in the brush along the ravine looking for new grass. I'd have left him to it but none of them wanted to enter the barn until he joined them so I yelled, they yelled, and I did my pitiful whistle (how I envy those that can put their fingers in their mouth and let out an ear splitting whistle). He finally heard them neighing and advanced to the barn but only to where he was comfortable and then started grazing again. REALLY Gamble? I was seriously tempted to get the buggy whip out and beat him all the way to the barn. LOL Instead I grabbed a feed can and beat that on a fence post and he FINALLY came out of his own little world to realize it was dinner time and came running. He got lectured on ignoring me, probably would have rather taken the beating. LOL


----------



## TuyaGirl

@GMA100 Awww, so nice that little men is on the mend. He is so chubby and sweet  
Hope you had some rest these days.
@JCnGrace, wow, after so many years you got an update on the horse! How cool is that? 
Poor Flash, lol! 
@blue eyed pony I feel the same about this community  It has helped me immensely. Wow, you are so skilled, absolutely loved the drawings. Spring is on the way, maybe it will help making you feel better soon. 
@Spanish Rider Sorry to hear that about your niece. And the video is just amazing, her expression is priceless, must be such a great feeling!
@horseluvr2524 about your mare leaving, just try to really ingrain that last sentence of your post on your mind, for the most hard it might seem 
@JoBlueQuarter I was here all happy to hear the little calf had made it and then.... Lucy. I am really sorry about your loss, stay strong and a big hug from very far away  Ricky is something, huh? Just give the sweet cute little guy a hug from me as I cannot do it in person but would love to 

Pilgrims started the rehearsals at the barn, as BO is once again in charge of renting the horses for the service this year. I confess the first two years was nice to watch, but now not anymore and we all must keep quiet and Tuya must be inside during the thing and this and that.... Because they can't ride at all and so all safety measures are not enough... Meh. 
Right after they dismounted I brought her out, as it was a lovely day (looks like Spring finally arrived), and she came all goofy and pilgrims (4, two boys and two girls) asked if Tuya was a young horse, lol!! It's actually not the first time it happens  which is a great sign! Then she rolled and bucked and they laughed and laughed... Poor souls, don't get a thing about horses, lol!

Asked BO about her condition and he agrees on the lack of muscle due to being inside for the longest time ever, said not to worry that she will get back to normal soon with movement outside and workout  Also told me that if I find some protein supplement he will be happy to give advice on it, but didn't think that what his driving horses are getting would be good for her as it turns them really hot. So we will see... Started searching already, but in Portugal is quite hard.

Got to go now, have a nice day all!!


----------



## blue eyed pony

@TuyaGirl unfortunately I'm Australian, it's firmly autumn here & heading towards winter! But I HATE summer so I've been looking forward to this for months. Bring on the cold and the rain and the thunderstorms <3 

I confess I've gone nocturnal again. Frustratingly, this means I can't go see my horse. She's on free choice hay, and holding weight fine, so that's not the end of the world... I just have to get my mum to check on her every day, and in the meantime, sort myself out so I have a normal functional sleeping pattern again.


----------



## GMA100

@JoBlueQuarter- he is so stinking cute! I just wanna rub his cute head <3 <3 I miss calves! 

@JCnGrace- Gamble sounds like a hoot! There always has to be 'that' horse that is weirder than the rest lol 
@TuyaGirl- I hope Tuya gets back to normal quickly! Older horses do often have problems with lack of muscle if they don’t have enough exercise. 
@blue eyed pony- hope you get to feeling better soon. HUGS!!! 


I confess I am in a little fix. I like training dogs, and I’ve been asked to hold classes at my vets office to teach people how to train their dogs the basics (I turned it down because I have literally no experience besides training my 2-3 dogs) but I really do want to get more experience and someone’s suggested I go to the local humane society and see if they’d let me volunteer to train dogs to get my experience up this summer. I want to, but I’m just not sure if it’s a good idea! Like, I don’t want to deal with really bad behaviors. I just want to teach the basic obedience and some fun tricks. What should I do?? Lol I have such a horrible time deciding stuff. 

And now a couple pics of the cutest and brattiest puppy in the world lol She now knows 13 different behaviors and is almost 5 months old!


----------



## Tazzie

So much to catch up on! I read everything and tossed out my likes!!

@GMA100, how scary with Angel! I hope he's doing ok!

@JoBlueQuarter, I'm sorry about Lucy (I hope I'm remembering the right name ). Ricky is adorable and I hope he's doing well!

@TuyaGirl, hopefully you can find a nice protein supplement! And that the weather is turning around for you! Hope you are feeling better!

@JCnGrace, that's awesome they reached out to you to update on Shaker! How cool! And silly ponies!

@horseluvr2524, stopping in Ohio is probably not a bad idea to visit her! Hopefully we are getting out of this nasty cold weather and it'll start getting nicer out!

@PoptartShop, yay about the house!! I can't wait to see updates about it!


Whew, what a weekend you guys! Nick and I got there Thursday. Met up with our saddle fitter. Izzie's saddle REALLY didn't fit. Like, possibly need a new saddle not fitting. GRRR. Our Friday demo was PHENOMENAL. Saddle fitter came back out first in the morning to tinker with my saddle and let us try a different one (that Izzie liked Friday), took my saddle back to her booth with me during her demo, and then brought my fixed saddle back out. Saturday we rode in the demo saddle again; huge mistake. She apparently preferred her fixed saddle with shims over one that should fit her perfect :eyeroll: yeah, we crow hopped in front of a packed house. Thankfully the video isn't AS bad as I was expecting it to be. I may upload it tonight (I'll be leaving soon) and if I'm brave, I'll share it :lol: it certainly wasn't our best ride, and I was rather bummed about that. But at least she loudly said she didn't want a new saddle??






She ate up all the attention though! I have a million pictures in both my blog (writteninthestars.club) and in our journal  but attached are my favorites. The older lady was a breeder who stopped by a couple of times to visit. On her second stop I asked if I could take her picture <3

Izzie also had kids believing in magic on a cold, rainy day :wink:


----------



## JCnGrace

@TuyaGirl, do you have any stores available in Portugal that geared towards farm & livestock supplies? In the US we have TSC (Tractor Supply), Rural King and Orcheleins that are pretty much country wide chains. Anyway, if you do you could go in and start reading labels. Calf-Manna is a good protein supplement here and maybe you have something similar available. I'm including a link so that you can see the label and get an idea of what it provides.


https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/manna-pro-calf-manna-50-lb?cm_vc=-10005


I've always used this for horses that needed a little something extra, broodmares and growing horses with good results.

@blue eyed pony, I'm a nocturnal person myself so I have no advice on getting turned around to normal sleeping hours. If I try it equals less sleep and no matter how tired I get I can't go to sleep and sleep any length of time until the wee hours. I think I tried for a week one time before I finally gave up. Cat naps are nice but not when that's all you're getting.

@GMA100, I don't think your vet would ask you to do something like that unless he/she thought you'd be very capable of it, after all their reputation would be on the line too. That's a huge compliment to you and as long as all the people understood it was a "basics" class then you should do ok. Formulate a plan, put it on paper and ask the vet or another trainer, if you know one, to look it over and see if sounds like a solid lesson plan.

@Tazzie, such a cool experience even though Izzie wanted to be a Diva on Saturday. Having a good time and letting people who might not ever get the chance to actually touch a horse otherwise interact with Izzie is what's important. And that picture of her chilling in a strange stall in a strange environment speaks loudly of her nature. That is actually my favorite picture. LOL



Today was back to spring like weather, who knows what tomorrow will bring. 


I don't think I've ever forgotten any of the horses I've sold over the years and think of them often so hearing from the "new" owner always eases my mind and warms my heart. I was definitely not meant to be a horse trader because it was always hard letting them go. No regrets at all when we got out of the business. Now anytime hubby says "You know what we should do?", I say "NO" before I even hear his idea. He usually goes on to tell me anyway and still the answer is always "NO!". LOL


----------



## horseluvr2524

I confess that an old guy just asked me what the internet is :rofl:

At least some old people still act like old people. At my retail job (selling smart phone accessories), I would get lots of somewhat tech savvy elderly people. They always surprised me. I did have to give the occasional smart phone lesson (funny, because I hate the darn things and don't even own one), and started thinking I should charge for my services due to the extreme patience I have to have, and frustration it causes me. :lol:


----------



## JCnGrace

That is funny @horseluvr2524. My 88 year old mom doesn't want anything to do with the internet but she knows what it is. LOL


----------



## JCnGrace

Sorry for the second post but it wouldn't let me tab down to a second paragraph again.


Along those same lines I just spent a miserable 3 hours, well mostly, I got frustrated a couple of times and went off to do something else, internet shopping for my mom for audio books. We just bought her a bunch in February for her birthday and it took her forever to learn how to use the cd player but once she did, she flew through those books and is clamoring for more. Back at that time Walmart had hundreds on their website and they weren't all that expensive. Tonight I found a totally different scenario and had a hard time finding books by the authors she likes and then finding them cheap enough so I could get her several. Plus the website kept shutting down on me for long running script. I was beyond frustrated but she now has 7 new audio books heading her way. After she told me to shop for her I called the siblings to see if they just wanted to get them for a Mother's Day gift even though she'd get them before then so I had $100.00 to spend on her. 7 books for a hundred bucks doesn't seem like a good deal to me but she surprisingly loves those things so if it makes her happy...It's going to be someone else's turn to internet shop for her next time! I resisted shopping on the computer for all these years and now I know why!


On the horse front I skipped feeding them yesterday (except the minis) because I felt crappy and it's not really necessary so today when I went up Gamble was the first one to the barn before I even hollered for them. I don't know if it was because of my lecture the day before or if, more likely, he wasn't willing to miss his oats two days in a row. LOL


----------



## Tazzie

@JCnGrace, exactly. Or those that used to breed/own horses and no longer can. It was truly a magical experience to be there! And that's how she is :lol: people thought it was amazing how she just laid down and fell asleep. I didn't see anyone else lay down. There was evidence by the shavings in the tail, but never actually saw them :lol: I could never buy and sell either!

As for the books on CD, how about going to the library? That's what I do. I listen to books on CD in the car often. They can do library to library transfers too if she likes some a library can't get in. At least it's a cheaper idea? That's funny about Gamble :lol:

I did get to ride last night too! Was a pretty good, positive ride  kept it short since I wanted a GOOD ride over a long one. Have a couple issues to sort out, but not too terrible. Also used our new Back on Track pad :lol: the booth was buy one, get one 50% off. So I got a new white one to show in, and a navy one to work in! Super happy!

Here is the video from Saturday. It's not AS bad as I thought, but it's not typically how she is. Though now you can see Izzie isn't always perfect :lol: I also ordered pictures from the photographer, and will hopefully have them today.






Couple pictures from last night. Loving her neck in the one! Also attached the picture of her laying down when I went to get her to put her shipping wraps on and load her up. She told me no thank you :lol: I was standing over her just FYI lol


----------



## Change

I've been so busy I haven't been able to get on and read through all the posts, so I'm just posting blind. 

And today I'm getting ready to pack up the trailer and Tango for the 2 hour drive to the Hodges Hootenany endurance ride. I'm entering in the 10 mile intro rides on Friday and Saturday. Wish me luck!


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

Good luck @Change and have fun! You need to take a lot of pics for us


----------



## Tazzie

Good luck @Change!

Got the pictures from the photographer! Woohoo! And also paid for Izzie's genetic testing! Will be grabbing hair tonight or tomorrow to send out!



















And Izzie being far from perfect :lol:


----------



## JCnGrace

@Tazzie, yeah, we tried the Library idea with her and she ain't going for it. I think she considers them her latest thing to collect. 


I'll have to watch your video tonight and comment, I'm running behind schedule (as usual).

@Change, I was starting to get worried about you so thanks for checking in. Good luck this weekend and have a blast!


----------



## JCnGrace

Ha, Ha @ Tazzie, I think Izzie was showing off a bit. LOL I think the only one of mine that wouldn't get upset by all the hootin' and hollerin' would be Freckles, maybe...she has gotten nervous on occasion.


The ants are here so time to do my annual spray around the doors and windows. Hate the smell of that stuff.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

@Tazzie lovely pics, I love Izzies 'naughty' pic best!!

I confess I have read and caught up but my mind too fuzzy to hold it together and comment. Wishing you all well anyways


----------



## Tazzie

@JCnGrace, dang :/ was hoping it'd be a cheaper option for you guys! Maybe try finding used ones on ebay?

Izzie is a show off :lol: she never loses her mind with a crowd, but she's good at humbling me haha! We actually told people to hoot and holler when they came to visit :lol:

And the ants are here too! We put stuff out and FINALLY they are disappearing! They were taking over our bath tub, blech!
@ShirtHotTeez, that picture cracks me up since it's totally her. I can just claim we are playing with pirouettes :lol:

Hope all is well with you!!



Didn't do much last night. It poured Wednesday night/Thursday morning so opted to rest the field and not ride. Helped with baby shower gifts instead. Aiming to get a ride in tonight though!


----------



## TuyaGirl

@blue eyed pony sorry for the mistake. In my defense I was still sick, lol. Glad you enjoy Autumn at least 

@GMA100 if you were invited to do the dog training I would guess that who invited you were aware of your skills, so why not give it a try? 

@horseluvr2524 Oh, the joys of some 'special' customers, lol!

@Tazzie that event must have been something!! Loved the pictures, you should be very proud of Izzie  She is such a laidback (hope right) horse! But yeah, my favourite picture was actually the 'naughty' one. Look at her eye, lol!
The video was awesome (sorry, ahah), yeah she showed you her lack of comfort but you rode it well and all was over fast. The nativo costume rider was having a blast, and all the horses were gorgeous 
Yay for the pad too!

@Change good luck and let us know how it went as soon as you can 
@ShirtHotTeez I wish you well too  hope you are ok

@JCnGrace I do have a store that should be like tractor supply just two buildings away, it's where I buy Tuya's vaccines. But I checked on their website and the only brand they sell has only 12% protein :-( 
Fun fact: I really appreciated that you took your time to find and send me the link, but no matter what browser I always got this message:
Access Denied
You don't have permission to access "http://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/manna-pro-calf-manna-50-lb?" on this server.
Reference #18.5dd2f748.1524245862.8095baf - go figure?
So I found this, sounds nice I guess, but gotta find a way to get it...

Intacol

I hope you find some cheap audio books, try second hand maybe?
And I surely don't envy you on the ants. Been there living on a first floor 

I thought Spring had settled in, well no. Lots of rain predicted for the weekend, lets see how it goes...
My job is really getting on my nerve so I was in deep need of quality barn time... 

Happy weekend everyone!!


----------



## JCnGrace

Your stuff looks more potent @TuyaGirl, but yes they provide some of the same stuff. Weird it wouldn't allow you access so I copied and will paste the label for you.





Manna Pro Calf Manna has been part of the community for over 80 years, helping your animals grow healthy and strong. Calf-Manna delivers a wide range of benefits to all types of animals and life stages. From horses, cattle, rabbits and goats to poultry, swine, and deer, Calf-Manna helps every animal reach their peak condition and top performance.
Calf-Manna includes multiple sources of high-quality protein. This protein provides a wide array of essential amino acids that meet the needs of many different animals. More proteins equal more growth and better muscle development. Digestible Carbohydrates = More Energy. Calf-Manna's digestible carbohydrates are an excellent source of energy. It's often called "energy dense" which means it delivers more calories per mouthful. Our quality carbohydrates also make Calf-Manna an ideal solution for weight gain. Anise = Palatability. Ingredients like Anise provide Calf-Manna's inviting, sweet smelling aroma and taste for animals of all ages. The great taste Calf-Manna encourages animals to stay on feed during times of stress like travel, illness, or environmental changes. Brewer's Dried Yeast = Better Digestion. Brewer's Dried Yeast improves palatability, encourages earlier and more consistent intake of dry feed, and promotes optimal digestion of other nutrients. Linseed Meal = Improved Coat Condition. Linseed Meal provides protein and oil to help add sheen and luster to your animal's coat. At Manna Pro we believe that every animal that comes down our path deserves the best nutrition possible, which is why Calf-Manna is America's favorite nutritional supplement.
*Ingredients:*Soybean Meal, Corn, Hominy Feed, Feeding Oatmeal, Dried Whey, Dehydrated Alfalfa Meal, Linseed Meal, Brewer's Dried Yeast, Vegetable Oil, Fenugreek Seed, Anise Oil, Calcium Carbonate, Monocalcium Phosphate, Dicalcium Phosphate, Salt, Sulfur, Iron Oxide, Ferrous Carbonate, Ferrous Sulfate, Copper Oxide, Copper Sulfate, Manganous Oxide, Zinc Oxide, Sodium Selenite, Cobalt Carbonate, Calcium Iodate, Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Vitamin E Supplement, Choline Chloride, Thiamine Mononitrate, Niacin Supplement, Riboflavin Supplement, Calcium Pantothenate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Folic Acid, Biotin, Propionic Acid (A Preservative).
*Guaranteed Analysis:*
Crude Protein (min.) 25.00%
Lysine (min.) 1.4%
Methionine (min.) 0.3%
Crude Fat (min.) 3.0%
Crude Fiber (min.) 3.0%
Crude Fiber (max.) 6.00%
Acid Detergent Fiber (max.) 10.0%
Calcium (min.) 0.7%
Calcium (max.) 1.2%
Phosphorus (min.) 0.6%
Salt (min.) 0.5%
Salt (max.) 1.0%
Sodium (min.) 0.2%
Sodium (max.) 0.4%
Copper (min.) 15ppm
Copper (max.) 35ppm
Selenium (min.) 0.1ppm
Zinc (min.) 125ppm
Vitamin A (min.) 20,000 IU/lb.*Feeding Directions:*
Dairy Calves: Up to 1 lb. per day
Lactating Cows: 1-1 1/2 lb. per day
Beef Calves: 10% of the creep ration
Show Cattle: 1-2 lb. per day
Brood Cows: 1 lb. per day
Bulls: 1 lb. per day
Foals: 1/2 lb per day
Growing Horses: 1 to 1-1/2 lb. per day
Performance Horses: 1 to 2 lb. per day
Broodmares & Stallions: 1-1/2 to 2 lb. per day
Goats: 1/4 to 1/2 lb. per day
Deer: 1/4 to 1/2 lb. per day
Baby Pigs: 1/8 to 1/4 lb. per day
Show Hogs: 1/2 to 1 lb. per day
Gestating Sows: 1/8 to 1/4 lb. per day
Lactating Sows: 1/2 to 3/4 lb. per day
Boars: 1/4 to 1/2 lb. per day
Rabbits (Growing): 1 teaspoon per day
Rabbits (Lactating): 1 tablespoon per day
Poultry: 1 tablespoon per day or 5% to 10 % of the ration


Had a late lunch date with my friend. She delivered the bags of Snickers she got me although I'm pretty sure I told her 1 bag and she got me 2 and also some cookies that she'd made. Just what I needed, huh? Of course it's my choice to stick those things in my mouth but I'm not too good at telling myself "No". LOL


----------



## GMA100

@JCnGrace, I would also suggest EBay.  An yeah, my vet prolly does see something, but I feel so inexperienced and I really never have faith in myself to do something that might exceed. And another trainer I’ve met online says he wouldnt do it if it was him.....He was the one that suggested the animal shelter instead of working for the vet...
@Change, hope you had fun!!! 

Love the pictures @Tazzie! You and Izzie look so awesome together! 

Often it rains right when spring is around the corner @Tuya. Helps green things up  


I confess my family is extremely busy. Angel is having TONS of appointments and we’re also getting ready to have hour homestudy re-evaluated. Which means a LOT of work lol 
But, good news! Angel can HEAR out of both ears!!! And he might, just might be able to see out of the very corner of his left eye if he holds his head at an angle. We’re so excited about that! His Physical therapist also said he’s doing so much better that really was expected! 

Yesterday we got CPR trained and the people that trained it are foster parents in our Association that we know. But, we also found out we used to know them. Or at least I did. They would come out to the farm years ago and buy calves and I was the one who would show them around and talk about the cows and we’d hang out for a while. Such a small world it is! Now I feel bad that we’ve met them again and we had no idea for a year who they were lol


----------



## JCnGrace

That's good news about Angel being able to hear @GMA100! 

@ShirtHotTeez, hope you are ok. We're here for you if you need to vent.


Got the pictures of Shaker today, she didn't forget! It's obvious he's a much loved family pet. I need to go through my photo albums and see if I have any of him as a youngster I could copy and send her, she's making up a scrap book for him. LOL


----------



## Change

@Tazzie -- loved the pictures, and like everyone else, my favorite is her being 'bad.' LOL!
@JCnGrace - after reading through the ingredients for calf manna, I may have to start feeding it to Tango if I'm going to keep taking him to endurance rides. I'd love to enter him in a 25 miler just to see if we can finish. I doubt we'll make time (at least the 1st time or 5), but it'll be fun to try! 


I'm back from the Hodges Hootenanny 10 miles intro rides that were actually 12 miles, and a lot more technical and challenging than Yellowhammer's 10s. Lots of water crossings, or dropping down steep slides over rocky bedded creeks just to scramble up equally steep banks on the other side. Single tracking through and over Huge granite boulders. And, after all that, we had to ride past a herd of cattle and goats - neither of which Tango had ever seen up close before. Unfortunately, that meant my phone stayed in my pocket, so no pictures. 

Day 1 I rode with a really nice 16 year old boy on a palomino quarter horse. Good thing, too, because at one of the water crossings (belly deep) Tango decided he wanted to take a bath. Without warning he dropped to his belly in that Very Cold water and proceeded to roll. I got my foot out of the stirrup and leg out from under him but lost the reins in the process and he decided to get up and head back home without me. J, the kid, took off after him on his QH and caught him after about a mile and met me as I was slogging back after them. I was soaked, my boots squishy, but we finished the ride in 3h 35 mins and vetted out with all A's except gut sound, which got Bs.

Day 2 was the same trail, but this time I rode with a lady who had done the 25 miler the day before and just wanted to stretch her horse out, and a very petite (under 5') marathon runner on an 11h pony. That pony really was amazing, keeping up with the 2 big horses for the 1st 10 miles before just not having any steam left for trotting. But he did amazing on some of those big drops and climb outs - better than the Arab in some cases! They had deep water by-passes marked, and took ALL of them or had the Arab chase Tango through any standing water, just in case. Survived that ride dry in 3h 15 mins with the same vet scores as Friday. 

All in all, I had a blast. I met some really nice people, and J won the Hero's Award (made up just for him) which entailed the club sponsoring him in the 25 at the upcoming Bonita Flats Endurance Race. I won the usual t-shirt for participation and a sponge for the next time my horse wants a bath! 

Today, of course, it's raining. It wouldn't be a weekend in Alabama without some rain!


----------



## JCnGrace

@Change, except for the unexpected swim it sounds like a fabulous time. Hopefully it was warm enough you didn't freeze for the rest of the day. Dropping and rolling was one of JC's quirks. He did it in water or sand and the only way I could prevent it was make sure no one was in my way then keep him moving out. Now that you know he has a penchant for water you'll be better prepared. At least it always made something to laugh about after the ride. LOL


----------



## Captain Evil

I confess, I am bumming. My favorite jeans have developed a hole in the crotch. They already have a hole in each knee and a hole on the left thigh. No idea how that happened. 

But a crotch-hole is a deal breaker, right?


----------



## Caledonian

Ha ha! I’d probably say, yes that it’s a deal breaker. :smile: Although, I’ve worn ones with a very, very high-thigh hole around the yard and house. 

It’s wrench to get rid of well-worn, comfortable jeans. I’m wearing my favourite pair at the moment and I don’t know what I’m going to do when the thinning knees eventually go. My new ones don’t fit the same.


----------



## JCnGrace

@Captain Evil, iron on patch and then take a few stitches at each corner. Heck they could be good for another 10 or 15 years. LOL 


Mom called all excited today, her new audio books started arriving yesterday (Sat.) instead of well, later today (Mon.) like it said at checkout. She's cracking me up. 


Gamble has been waiting on me near or in the barn since my lecture so I guess he listened after all. LOL Now that I said that he'll start ignoring me again. 


Every day I go in the tack room and think "I really need to go through this stuff and get rid of some of it that I don't use anymore and will not use in the future" and then my brain immediately goes to "BUT all those tiny foal halters look SO cute hanging there!". At least I can justify it by saying they are spares for the minis although no such excuse works for the multitude of halter sizes between foal and horse size. 2 pony bridles and a pony saddle sit there when our riding pony has been gone for years, but one of those bridles was made by a dear friend who is also gone now. JC's halter and headstall which are too large for any of the horses I have now but there's a lot of sentimental attachment to anything that belonged to JC and I even got into a huge argument with hubby when he wanted to use JC's saddle blanket to cover the seat of his 4-wheeler. So onto the other stuff that has no sentimental attachments like extra headstalls, reins, umpteen saddle pads...well I might need those some day and you sure can't replace them today for what I paid for them. I may be somewhat of hoarder myself even though I always accuse hubby of being the hoarder in the family. LOL I still need to take it all out and give everything a thorough cleaning anyway, including the tack room itself.


----------



## Tazzie

@TuyaGirl, it was amazing! I'd love to do it again! And she really can be :lol: though you can see she has her moments! I had to get the naughty picture though :lol: it's SO rare a photographer actually captures her being like that, that I buy every one I find haha! The Native Costume horse is my "niece" aka owned by my friend lol she LOVES her job. Only thing she hates is standing in line up lol I hope you figure out a good solution for Tuya's diet! And UGH with the rain!!

@JCnGrace, mmmm to all those snacks!! I'm glad you got pictures of Shaker! That's awesome! I'm glad your mom is enjoying the books  and ugh, I have a bunch of extra stuff. Nick convinced me to chuck some old show pads that were starting to yellow and have long since not fit Izzie. Considering most of my pads have a blue trim on them, bleaching was not an option for future horses. So out they went. I can't wait to have a REAL tack room instead of just my basement corner :lol:

@GMA100, thank you!! And YAY about Angel being able to hear and being able to see at least a little! Considering how bad he was when you got him, it must be thrilling to know he can at least hear you!

@Change, it is a good picture :lol: and aside from your unplanned bath, it sounds like it was a good ride! I'm glad he's becoming a good endurance horse! Now I'll get to follow three endurance riders!!! (You, phantom, and egrogan!) It'll be raining today and tomorrow here *sigh* tired of the rain!


Whew, what a weekend. But got to ride both Friday and Saturday! Then yesterday was my sister in law's baby shower! I also cleaned up my house :lol: since it's raining and my kids are sick (fevers, cough; viral thing), I'll probably just sit and meal prep for Izzie tonight :lol: hopefully they feel better tomorrow and I can ride! Or my in laws can chill with them. I'd be taking Izzie to the indoor 

Nick also recorded some of my ride 





And the kid's had "lessons" on her. It's the first time I've told them to hold the reins and try to steer. The lead rope was extra insurance, but as you see... Izzie really couldn't care less about them doing whatever on her :lol:









I also had the best little helpers for grooming on Saturday  they were fighting over who got to use which brush haha!


----------



## TuyaGirl

@GMA100 That's great news about little man! I mean, as I recall chances that he was totally deaf and blind were very high, so that's a big plus! 
@JCnGrace Aww, thanks for taking your time to put the info in here  That's definately a 'one size fits all' supplement, and yes, quite similar to the balance one. Still trying to figure out where to get it still. But I will make it because I am stubborn. 
So cool you got the horsey pictures, any chance you can share if no people on the picture? 
And I get the sentimental value of horse items. They belonged to animals that were dear to you, and it's a memory from good old days. I still keep Katie's brush, actually BO uses it a lot because it's good quality  I use mine but I know that one is around. And I have some stuff like empty cookie package or dead rose on a drawer that I still keep because well... I don't remember anymore but must have special meaning? Oh my... Lol!
Glad mum is enjoying the audio books.
@Change appart from the unsolicited bath - I got close to it once but never experienced because as soon as Tuya started pawing the water and then put neck down I added a lot of leg and crop, she was a good old girl and quitted - seems like Tango was a champ, and mostly seems like you had lots of fun and great company 
@Tazzie I didn't see the videos yet, but as always loved the pictures  I am not thaaaat into kids but I really enjoy watching them interact with horses and warms my heart. Silly question though: aren't you affraid that mainly because of flies in Summer the horse will make some involuntary movement and hurt the kids? Because I am a worry wart and Tuya swaps the flies under her belly with her back leg. So I always mess up the grooming fun, plus some kids are so small they go to her belly first place :-(
Glad you got to ride, such as your kids, and I hope they get well soon.
@Captain Evil I am not seeing the size of the hole, but sometimes a patch will do the job.

Saturday was a lovely Spring afternoon, but as it rained really hard since Friday afternoon until next morning all was wet and I mean big layer of resting water across all Tuya's paddock (been checking it by myself). That's the reason why she was in, but had been out all week at least. Not even the pilgrims came to ride and rehearse, just no safety conditions...
Been talking to BO's son about the protein supplement and he thought was a great idea, now I have to find it, being in a non-horse area does not help much :-( And he knew of some other names but adds too much hot and stamina. Was very helpful though.

A friend traded his pony for a 3 year old horse and he is staying at the barn (the pony was staying as well). The same man that gelded his pony went there to geld the horse. Last time I saw it too, but as this one was bigger the thing that impressed me more was to lay him down. Man did he fight the ropes! 
And I kinda felt sorry for him, would not get up after the job was done (local aenesthesia only), ouch... 
And I confess I tried to save a rat but fate is fate and didn't work out... I was standing at the barn's door while BO was a few meters away chatting with a friend. Looked down and there was an old rat passing almost on top of my boots. I tried not to call BO's attention (he would kill it since said rat was not agile anymore) and shooed the thing back from where it came, since there was a german shepherd nearby. Stubborn rat came back, and straight to the dog he went. End of story. At least was fast... 

Work is over for today, now the deserved rest


----------



## Tazzie

@TuyaGirl, thank you! And when the flies actually start attacking they won't be allowed to help groom the legs. What we do is pull the mounting block over and have them stand on it to groom  we aren't to the stomping fly season yet, thank god. We only just got out of winter! It sounds like the kids are doing better, thank goodness! Lots of vitamin C!

Hopefully you find the supplement though :/ I'm sorry you're in an area that is hard to find good horse items. Poor pony! Hopefully he gets up and starts moving to help keep it from getting infected! And at least the rat went quickly :/ definitely sounds like you deserve some rest!


Work is CRAWLING today, ugh!


----------



## JCnGrace

@TuyaGirl, all the pictures had people in them, in fact it was really hard to get a good look at the horse. LOL If I can find them I know I have some of him when he was young so I'll have the hubs scan one. 


Sounds like the rat was trying to commit suicide. I've often wondered if elderly animals know their time is near and try to end things a little sooner like when Hiss (the old cat) started going out and laying in the road.


----------



## JCnGrace

@Tazzie, no crow hops on that ride and she didn't even care that Kaleb was roaming around with what looked to be a plastic bag that I'm sure was making noise. 


The kiddos were cute with their riding lesson. Izzie was like "WTH am I supposed to do? I'll just follow mom to be on the safe side!" LOL


We had rain all day so I had mud hogs instead of horses again. I think Cloud and Cutter found mud puddles to roll around in, they were covered from head to tail. The only clean place to pet them was on their chest.


----------



## Change

It rained Sunday, so Tango got to take a mud-bath after all. LOL! He seemed pretty happy about it. When I went out to feed (at 5:30 a.m.) he was lying in the muddiest part of the yard. I think he sleeps there! Cally has been playing barn-diva because of the rain. She pokes her head out when I call to say it's feeding time. "You're feeding us in here, right?"


----------



## Tazzie

@JCnGrace, definitely no crow hops that day :lol: and the bag Kaleb had was the bag inside the cereal box. She didn't like it at first, but got over it quickly. I didn't give her much choice :lol: and yeah, that's her typical reaction when they are on her. She just follows me since she knows she won't get in trouble. Kids thought it was fabulous!

Glad your ponies got their mud baths :lol:
@Change, silly Cally! I'm glad they enjoyed the mud too lol


Ugh, yesterday was a dismal ride. Well, a dismal part. Our lateral work was SO FREAKING GOOD. It's the best half pass I have EVER felt on her. I was thrilled! I cantered her to the right first, and even did a nice walk to canter  I was happy. Asked for a canter left and she exploded a bit. Was like ok, did I ask too loud? So I asked quieter. Still wasn't happy. Hopped off, made sure saddle was in place, tried again. Now she's swapping leads in the back AGAIN  I did ask one more time encouraging her not to engage as much, and she was able to, but she wasn't thrilled. Got off and yup, backs of her legs are sore again.

So plan of attack is hopefully laser treatment this weekend. I've overnighted some Vitamin E in on the recommendation of two people in my journal, and praying it works. If not, I'm hoping we can swing a big payment to Rood and Riddle or Parks Equine to do some diagnostic work to figure out what the heck is going on. It's clearly linked to her cantering since this wasn't an issue earlier this year with walk trot work. We JUST added canter back in, so I know without a doubt I haven't been asking her to work on tight muscles. I filled out her diet in Feed XL too, and it said she needs more Vitamin E and Sodium. So will probably look into adding loose salt to her diet (and pray she eats it *sigh*) just to make sure all of her nutritional needs are met.

But bah humbug. Left me in a devastaed, rotten mood yesterday.


----------



## blue eyed pony

Guys!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reins in one hand, phone in the other recording this video, so most of my control was voice commands/seat/legs. I think it's pretty safe to say we've effectively conquered the solo trail ride! 






DID I MENTION I LOVE MY MARE?


----------



## JCnGrace

Hey! What happened to the post I made last night? Crazy forum or inept me? LOL

@Change at least the barn divas don't require as much elbow grease to get them cleaned up. LOL

@Tazzie, I watched a video tour of Rood & Riddle that @aubie posted not too long ago. That place looked pretty awesome. I hope you can get to the bottom of what is causing Izzie's soreness.

@blue eyed pony, pretty trail and good job on your mare's training!


Today was a good example of just how spoiled our dog is. Hubby needed to go to town to pick up a prescription so asked if I wanted to tag along and eat at Taco Bell. Sure, I'll take most anything rather than having to cook these days (I used to like to cook). Really nothing on the menu at Taco Bell for the pooch so after we ate we had to go to Burger King to get the dog a cheeseburger to bring home for him. Then a little while ago I kept hearing the most godawful moaning and get up to see what his problem was. He's laying right by his water bucket, that wasn't empty by the way, he just wanted fresh, cold water. How did we create such a monster? LOL


Got all the hay they'd drug out of the barn and stomped into the mud during the rainy spell cleaned up today. That is back breaking work for some reason. I have no desire to turn back the clock as far as mind or experiences go but I sure wish I had the body I did 20-30 years ago...you know one that didn't ache with every little chore.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@Tazzie thanks for the idea, never crossed my mind to use a mounting block or a bucket for kids to use while loving and grooming Tuya 
Bummer about Izzie's back legs. I hope you can find the root of the problem, and that the laser therapy works. Vitamin E sounds like a great plan as well.
@blue eyed pony And isn't that a wonderful feeling? Congrats on both of you 
@Change Lol about Cally, the diva mare. Aren't they all a little bit? 
@JCnGrace Going to Burger King on purpose to buy the dog a burger is an upper level of spoiled, lol!! 

I am so ready for the weekend, although for a change rain is predicted, after a whole week of very high temps and Sun. I hope it's not that bad and I can still start to do something with Tuya. I mean it's not funny anymore...
BO will be out Saturday because he is at the horse pilgrimage for the first time, but his son stayed, so I won't be alone at the barn. For the ones that were not around last year, it's a pilgrimage on horse back or cart that lasts for four days. 150 kilometers to go, and around 350 horses participating this year. Ends with the blessing of the horses that went on the journey. 
BO took his grey driving horses. He is not on this video, many more horses were to come, but it's just for you to get the idea. 
Notice how rare girls are. I was born in the wrong country, lol!
Hope you can see it.

https://www.facebook.com/claudia.amador.790/videos/10208987643726869/

And have a nice weekend everyone!!


----------



## JCnGrace

@TuyaGirl, have you ever gone on the pilgrimage? Hope you get some Tuya time this weekend, you've been through the wringer weather wise for what seems like forever. We are starting our 3rd day in a row of beautiful weather.


----------



## blue eyed pony

@TuyaGirl and @JCnGrace - thank you! <3 

Today we did some round pen work. I'm not all that huge on groundwork on an already established horse, but I didn't feel up to riding and wanted Ikora to do something and learn a few things. So into the round pen we went for a bit of a muck about. She backs and yields fore and hind at liberty, will follow me at walk and trot, and will turn/speed up/slow down based on where I situate myself in relation to her in the round pen. She stays out of my space and listens to my body language. I'm happy with that, so we don't do anything super fancy. I have thought about working on desensitising her to loud noises like whipcracks (closest thing to a gunshot as I'm legally allowed to work on) but considering I don't exactly moderate the noise I make while handling her - including banging metal on metal on a DAILY basis - and still expect her to behave like a functional horse, I figure it's not something she really needs work on. She is pretty quiet to basically anything most horses find frightening. Not really a fan of kangaroos or foxes but she deals. More interested in cows and sheep than frightened of them. 

But GOD FORBID she suddenly spot the hand rail for the access ramp to that ditch (which widens out into a big riverbed, though the river is seasonal) beside the trail. That is clearly a predator lying in wait to pounce on her and eat her. Never mind that it's the same metal as the round pen fence... 

Anyway, tomorrow will be an interesting endeavour... as it's coming into winter here her coat is getting longer and thicker, and she runs warm, so she's sweating a bunch. And then she takes forever to bloody dry! So in the interest of her continued good health, we are planning on body clipping her. I'm undecided whether I'm doing a full clip or a hunter... I can do her head and probably ears (though ears will likely be a sticking point) with my small cordless trimmers, and legs from knees/hocks down too, but the rest will have to be done with the big and extremely loud corded Oster large animal clippers. Either she won't care and it'll be done in a flash or they'll be the most terrifying monster I've asked her to cope with yet and it'll be hours upon hours of fighting ending in a bad clip...

But her coat is so beautiful as it is I want to cry at the thought of touching it. What if she goes a gross colour? :c


----------



## JCnGrace

She won't be gross @blue eyed pony but she will probably look lighter in the clipped places. If you don't like it, it will grow back.


----------



## blue eyed pony

It's done. I guess this is a semi-hunter? Ended up deciding to leave her legs hairy since she really doesn't get sweaty legs often  and I can't cover them with a blanket to keep them from feeling the cold. Not that it ever really GETS cold here but still.

I'm pleased with her shine. I'm sad she's lost a lot of richness of colour. It's not the first time I've clipped a bay horse and I don't HATE the result I just... prefer the colour she was before.

EDIT; I totally forgot to mention she was REALLY GOOD  she's very ticklish with the big clippers. The noise didn't bother her but they vibrate a lot harder than the small trimmers and she really didn't like that much. Wouldn't let me do her neck, just behind her shoulders, or flanks with the big set... or under her belly... but she was very patient with me and we got the job done (and done well!  I love a good clip!). It took four and a half hours but who cares? She looks great and she learned it's not an altogether horrible experience


----------



## JCnGrace

Nice clipping job @blue eyed pony!


Yuck today was a scrub a water tank day and it was nasty! Switched Thunder & Frecks' trough to their summer one without a heater so it was an easy rinse and fill. To make the day even yuckier while their tank was filling I found one tick on Thunder and two on Frecks. I HATE TICKS! Even though they're on the horses and not me I still feel them crawling until I take a shower. LOL Oh and then I had to pick one off of hubby and I had just gotten out of the shower so now my back keeps itching.


----------



## blue eyed pony

Thanks @jcngrace - I should hope it's a decent clip considering it took so long! :lol:

I need to scrub Ikora's trough, now that you mention it... I cleaned it out and changed the water last week but didn't really scrub it so the sides have a nice collection of algae. Someone remind me to dig out my dandy brush, Ikora's too sensitive for stiff bristled brushes & it'd scrub a trough really well!

I am really REALLY proud of Ikora today. Popped her in the round pen with the saddle on to see how she'd behave because I haven't clipped her before and I like being alive :| and she was fine, so I hopped on and rode, and...


----------



## Caledonian

@TuyaGirl – the horse pilgrimage looks like fun. I had to google it as I couldn’t get into facebook. Are women discouraged? We had similar with our Common-Ridings about twenty years ago. It was seen as men only, as women wouldn’t have been involved when it started in the 13th century. Like that's relavent today :icon_rolleyes:. It took women forcing their way into the ride for change to start happening and, boy did they have a hard time of it! It still took them until 2014 to appoint a woman as a ride leader and standard bearer for one of the events. Ridiculous in this day and age.

@blue eyed pony – She looks good with her clip. They're so soft to touch when they've been done. I have trouble keeping the clip even along the line and at the same height on each side LOL. I tend to go back and forth, trying to even up the sides and what started as a bib clip or a low trace clip, ends up as a blanket or hunter. :smile:

@JCnGrace – I’m just as sentimental about tack as well. My argument is that some things can be reused but I know that they will always belong to the horse who wore them. I had to throw out toby’s New Zealand rugs a while back, as a leak and a mouse had destroyed them; I still looked for a reason to keep the torn up, mouldy and out-of-date rugs.

I’ve never had to deal with ticks in my life as I’m not in a high risk area, so reading about them on HF makes me squirm. They’re such vicious and dangerous sounding little critters.

@Tazzie – that’s a shame that she’s having problems with soreness. At least if you know what’s causing it then you feel like your half way there and have some control. Hope things work out for you both. She looked cute with the kids though.

@Change – LOL, Tango and Cally will be thinking they’re at a five-star hotel with excellent room service and mud treatments.


Nothing happening here as I’m surrounded by a course for a marathon (far too energetic LOL) and going out yesterday was a hassle. I decided to stay in today and potter around the house. 

I hope everyone is having a good weekend.:smile:


----------



## horseluvr2524

I confess that my DH and BIL are going to paintball and I don't get to go. Because I'm 23 weeks pregnant. And the baby has been kicking me in the gut for the past several days just for giggles. So I'm just feeling a pity party very much. OK, things aren't so bad. I'm living somewhere GREEN now, and the beach is five minutes away. FIVE MINUTES! I got some shells yesterday and I'm going to try my hand at some different seashell crafts this summer.

Anyway, they said something about my going and watching paintball. But I didn't think me sitting there watching them run around and shoot each other with paint for three hours was a good idea. It didn't sound very fun either, I'd probably just get mad that I couldn't do it (because I am most definitely a tomboy and enjoy things like that).


----------



## JCnGrace

@Caledonian, I used to get the heck out of dodge for race weekend when I lived in Indianapolis. For all you folks that don't live in the states Memorial Day weekend was also the Indy 500 race weekend which was a huge auto race that drew in thousands of extra people. I went to race once but mostly took off camping/trail riding that weekend. 

@horseluvr2524, I think you made a wise choice not to go. That would have been as boring as watching paint dry...OH WAIT...you would have been watching paint dry. LOL 


I don't know what's up with hubby. We have eaten out every night since we went to Taco Bell, well one night he brought home take out but still. I'm not complaining mind you, just can't figure out why he's suddenly wanting to go out when it used to be like pulling teeth to get him to go out to eat. Maybe he's bored with my cooking and I'm ok with that. LOL


Managed to finally get almost all the poop raked up in the mini's lot. I'd start making real progress and then the rain would start in again and by the time it quit there'd be a build up of turds again. I have it raked into 2 piles awaiting on hubby to scoop it up with the front loader which was supposed to happen today but we both got tired. LOL I hope the little scamps don't spread it back out overnight. It's amazing that I got any of it done since said scamps are feeling itchy and kept standing in front of me so that I'd scratch them with the pooper scooper.


I've had Gamble's herd shut off from one of the corrals for a couple of months now and today I allowed them access. They thought it was Christmas...YUM, NEW GRASS! The first ones coming through stopped to munch before getting all the way in so the ones coming behind had to ram their butts to get them out of the way. The ones getting rammed were so into eating they didn't even care. You'd think they'd been on a dry lot for those last 2 months instead of having 20 some acres of pasture with plenty of grass. Just that old saying of the grass is always greener on the other side of the fence. LOL


----------



## TuyaGirl

@blue eyed pony Ikora looks beautiful! You did a good job there, plus 4 hours was a great excuse to spend lots of time with her, lol! You both make a great pair 

@Caledonian don't you just love when an event that does not really interest you restricts your surroundings? In here is mostly cycling, God forbid if you try to leave with your car! 
I am sorry you could not see the video. Well, it's not fantastic, was just for you to have an idea of some of our horsey traditions  In Portugal most riders are man, although lately you start to see more women into it. We are very far back and you still see a lot of harsh manhandling unfortunately. BO sometimes looks at me very oddly when I say something about barefoot or bitless, lol. Horses around here are mostly ridden in curbs, double bridles, with harsh hands and the concern of a pretty headset that goes most times wayyy behind the vertical. If you don't gallop your horse all the time you are not a good rider. And the list could go on... 
Luckily where my mare is boarded no one has the 'show 'em who's the boss' mentality that makes me cringe. And of course we do have great horseman as well, not all is obviously bad. 
But yes, sounds like good fun and a great way to establish a very solid relationship with your horse 

@JCnGrace I never went there before, and this was BO's first time. Mostly man went there, it would be somehow awkward to go anyway... 
50 kms per day would be hard on my old girl no matter her age I think. Or maybe not, who knows? She has arabian blood on her 
Argh, ticks, I hate them!! I brought one home once, just disgusting! And horses get them sometimes. I never understood why some have tick fever and others don't. But when I come home from the barn I look like a maniac before I enter the car checking myself, lol!
Ahah, silly horses, I could see them bumping into each other at the entrance of the corral. Yes, the grass is always greener on the other side of the fence... Even when it's not, lol!

Nothing relevant to say about the weekend. Because nothing happened  
There was even a nice surf championship going on and I could not check it out because it rained, temperatures dropped from 30 degrees celsius to 13 (how cool is that?), and the wind was so strong I thought my window shutters were going to fly off during the night. Actually it kept me from sleeping, ugh...
Tomorrow is a holiday I WILL go to the barn. Darn it! Lol! Seriously I want to catch up with how the journey went since it was BO's first time, and I miss my girl so much!!


----------



## blue eyed pony

Thanks @TuyaGirl  a healthy coat makes it so much easier to do a good job clipping a horse! And yes it's lovely spending that much time with a horse, I don't get to do it often enough.


----------



## PoptartShop

@blue eyed pony love the clip, she looks great!  Nice & neat, I bet she loves it! 
So cute! You two are really a great pair, I agree! 
@Caledonian nothing wrong with staying in, I did all weekend pretty much LOL.
@TuyaGirl ugh, that sucks the rain had to ruin the surf championship. That would've been fun to watch...& you would've seen some shirtless hotties, LOL! :lol: Darn!
I hope you do get to the barn tomorrow though, I am sure Tuya misses her momma!!
@JCnGrace sometimes it's nice to change it up a bit. My boyfriend & I are doing the opposite currently...trying to COOK more, because we were going out to eat for awhile & our wallets are like, STOP SPENDING MONEY ON FOOD! LOL. He cooks, I clean though...I don't like cooking. :lol: Plus, I doubt I'd cook as good as him...so it's a win-win! :lol:
@Tazzie aw, poor Izzie! :sad: I hope the laser treatment does her good! <3 At least you know when she doesn't do something it's because of how she feels, not because she wants to be a brat! Such a good girl. Love the videos, LOL & the pictures of the kiddos grooming her. How cute is that!! I know she was eating up all the attention! And I love the photographer's pictures, so nice in blue!!
@GMA100 that is AMAZING news about Angel!!!   Aw, that is great to hear (literally!). So happy!
@Change LOL I'm sure he loved that mud bath! :rofl:

OK, at lunch I am going to update everyone on what has been going on.  I have some news!


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

@PoptartShop - Ahh, the suspense! ;-) :lol:


----------



## PoptartShop

OKAY GUYS...so, so much has changed the last 2 weeks...I guess it's safe to say everything happens for a reason?

So...this will be kinda long...

OK, so remember how Camden had a skin issue & I couldn't see him? Also because the lady at the rescue had rescued a few new horses & they had problems, so she didn't want anyone really there (for safety reasons).
So...I had asked her how he was doing, no reply. I asked her if I can come over there, no reply. MULTIPLE occasions I have asked...nothing.
So I'm like, oooooooooookay? 

So randomly, she messaged me saying she had a 4yr old OTTB that she was gonna give me for free.
I'm like, wow okay...so I figured why not, maybe if I say yes she will be like 'don't you want Camden though?'
TOTALLY not how it went. So, I asked her how the 4yr old was etc & she said you can come see her blah blah, so I was like ok, how does 'tomorrow' sound? 
No response.
I messaged her a few hours later, no response..and I also asked how Camden was...NO RESPONSE.

So I'm like ok, screw it.
But before that, I asked this lady (I know her well, I used to exercise her horses last summer & my good friend bought a horse from her, etc.) how much board would cost.

But...my friend messaged her saying, 'hey, did Allison ask you about board? She may be getting a horse!' LOL.
So.....................that's when THAT lady says...so I heard, but she should check out my horse too, she is for sale but if she really likes her, she can just have her. I will know she is going to a good home, and she needs a person.

SO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I said SCREW THE RESCUE, I am going to checkout this other horse!  (I was still planning on checking out the 4yr old if this horse and I didn't mesh).
Basically within a few days, I fell! 
She is SO cute. Her name is Wendy but I am TOTALLY changing that soon. :lol: I don't like it, it doesn't fit her!

She's a 5yr old (just turned 5 this year) bay OTTB.
She is so playful & sweet, & she just took to me!

Anyway...the lady is getting all her shots done this week/asap for me, she's like I'll pay for them so you don't have to, etc. Then we will do paperwork! 

And YES, IF ANYONE ASKS...I know this woman very well, she is genuine and Wendy is 100% sound and healthy, the vet came out and looked at her this weekend. 

So excited...I will post pictures in a few!  

DON'T GET ME WRONG - not having Camden still hurts me, I feel like she never really told me 'when' I would have him, & it's not fair to me OR him that I couldn't give him the attention or exercise he deserves. It's sad, but  What can you do.

& I KINDLY told her that I got a new horse etc, and I thanked her graciously about Camden, etc. & she kinda just responded IN LIKE TWO SECONDS saying 'oh cool good luck!!!!!!!!!!!' like wow...that's nice...so I'm just over it. It is what it is. :sad:

But this horse needs a person too & she has it, me!
It'll just be nice for a change...to not have to ride someone ELSE'S horse...or ask if I can ride, etc...that was just the most frustrating thing for me. I'm just ready to have my own. <3 Instead of wishing & hoping...


----------



## horseluvr2524

@PoptartShop

How exciting! Congrats!


----------



## carshon

@PoptartShop what exciting news! Moving in May and a horse in May! You need to call her Karma or something fun like that!


----------



## Tazzie

@JCnGrace, we are fortunate here to have a lot of good options for vets for diagnostic work. There is Rood & Riddle, Hagyard, etc. Those are just the two that popped into my head, but there are more lol I'm letting the diet change kick in before I really begin with the panic. Hard to not stress though. That is definitely one spoiled pooch! Goodness! I'm the same way with ticks too. We've pulled two off of Izzie and one off of Penny so far this year. Gives me the willies! Hope the minis stayed out of the poo piles!
@TuyaGirl, you're welcome  it's what we do to keep kiddos safe from stomping legs lol and unfortunately we couldn't get the laser therapy done. She did have MagnaWave done, which may have helped some, but not enough. And we've added Vitamin E and Salt as FeedXL came up as being deficient in both. And both could cause the weird muscle soreness we've had. I'm sorry you didn't get to see your girl this weekend 
@Caledonian, we are hoping we have a good idea. FeedXL showed she had a deficiency in Vitamin E and Sodium based on her diet. So we started adding both on Friday. Giving her until the end of the week before I see how she's doing. Fingers crossed and praying it'll show some difference... and thank you  she loves the kiddos.
@PoptartShop, sadly we couldn't get the laser therapy done. The girl had to work on other things  and couldn't make it. She had MagnaWave treatments, but I'm not entirely sure how much they helped. Thank you though! She loves the kids, and I do love blue haha! I'm so excited for you and your new horse!! UGH about the rescue though!!


So, I scratched my riding classes this weekend. All of them. I felt like absolute crud from a wonderful cold the kids gave me. I couldn't tell if Izzie was anticipating pain when I was messing with her, just cranky, or if there was pain. I didn't do a trial ride since I just felt like crap in general.

However, Arabian shows are awesome in that there is a lot you can do in hand.

Saturday was an EPIC day.

It was a double Regional show. I entered in four classes: Hunter Type Open, Hunter Type Amateur, Dressage Type Open, and Dressage Type Amateur for Half Arabian Mares. There were two judges judging you at the same time, for each region. So each class I ran was actually two classes in one. I ran four times for eight placings.

And you guys.

IZZIE WON THEM ALL! All of them. Under both judges. EIGHT first place ribbons! Which meant we won all four championships! And put us in the running for Supreme Championship.

Typically, Supreme is based on scores. This year, it was comparative, and there would be a winner from each region. I wasn't sure how well we'd do since now we were being compared to purebred and half Arabian mares, geldings, and stallions. Region 13 a purebred mare who was a National Champion was called for Supreme. I was in for a shock when Izzie was called for the Region 14 Supreme Champion!! Yes, I cried lol

So we all went out for a celebration dinner, and Izzie got to rest.

Sunday was our least favorite judge. I scratched riding classes early since I felt crappy and not up to riding, and Izzie was still seeming sore. I added a mare halter as it was a bonus class, and I wanted the bonus point :lol: they place out to fourth, and I was the fourth entry. As I expected, I was the ringer for fourth lol next was trail in hand. And my normally sensible mare who side passes down a pole at home, under saddle, couldn't believe I'd DARE ask her to side pass over one in hand. Even though we've practiced it before. And naturally in the class we actually had another entry. So we lost that one. Went back in for the amateur one and she was like "duh, I can do this" and did it perfectly. MARES!

We were all happy to get home early though haha!

Some pictures  I put more in my journal, but these are a few 

Syd passed out waiting for the Supreme class to be run lol









Nick and I modeling with our champion. The kids did NOT want to join, and I'm not forcing them!

















Mandatory stall pictures with ALL of our ribbons (the ones with me and Nick was missing a first and a championship due to incorrect placing written on my test lol they wrote 3, but the other horse I showed got third with 10 points between us)









All of her ribbons prior to putting them in my curio cabinet 









One happy pony to be back outside with her buddies


----------



## PoptartShop

Here's some pictures of the gal!!   I think purple is her color...LOL. Eeeek!
<3


----------



## horseluvr2524

@PoptartShop

oh my word, what a face. You can tell just by her expression that she is quite the character! I'm sure you will have TONS of fun and adventures with her. That first stall picture is priceless.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

@PoptartShop - Wow! That is so cool how this turned out! And Wendy (or whatever you're gonna call her) is ADORABLE! I'm sure you're gonna have a ton of fun experiences with her!!


----------



## TuyaGirl

Had to come in to say  @PoptartShop OMG, OMG, I JUST DIED!! Lol! What a turn! Just look at that face! Loved the second and last pictures  Keep us updated on her, I am very happy for you 

Will reply to the rest later, going to sleep now


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

I confess I am not an ambitious person but now I have to push forward and it all takes so much energy. I thought my energy levels would be higher by now but tough luck have to make do *sigh*.

On the plus side I have a little 2 bedroom grannyflat near Hamilton. If all goes well I will get up to Kaitaia to collect the rest of my stuff and see my horses 

All the most urgent stuff I need is in Kaitaia (fridge, washing machine, bed) lol

Still havent sold merc, but now on busy road so hopefully it will go quite quickly now. My wizard is just not worth fixing, I am gutted!! ..but I may be able to trade it in. With trade, some money from merc and selling the Gretch drum kit I may have enough for a decent vehicle.

once all my stuff is here will look for some work till my course starts...which i need to check that everything is in order!

My Lucky Kitty is now confirmed dead. It just rips me up that if I had been up there I might have got her back, but I guess it wasnt meant to be.


----------



## JCnGrace

Huge congrats to both @PoptartShop and @Tazzie! Both of you must be busting at the seams with happiness.

@Tazzie I hope the simple fix of dietary changes works for the lovely and talented Miss Izzie. I hope you don't have the same strain of cold virus that I got, I'm still fighting it and it's been a month now. Mostly down to just slight chest congestion now. Hubby has it too and it's hanging on to him as well so I know it's more than just my allergies. And no the minis did not stay out of the poo piles. The small one they did but the big one looked like they had spread it out and was using it for a bed. The brats! But it's all gone now so they'll have to find some other trouble to get into.

@PoptartShop, WOW what surprising and wonderful news you like to suddenly hit us with. Sorry about Camden but sometimes you just have to look at these twists of fate as blessings in disguise. Wendy is beautiful and you must tell us what to call her as soon as you change her name. No keeping us in suspense for weeks Missy! LOL

@ShirtHotTeez, I'm so sorry about Lucky Kitty. I just hate that for you. You need a break from hard times for sure and I hope life turns around for you sooner rather than later. The bad patches in life are so tiring that doing anything feels like too much work but we just have to keep putting one foot in front of the other to slog our way through. Hugs to you my friend!


Yesterday I noticed Gamble had another wind knot in his mane, I just got a big one out not too long ago, but didn't have time to deal with it. Today I got the mane comb and scissors out to work on it and had about 3 more hidden under the mess that is his mane. So now he has huge chunks cut out of his mane and I didn't have time today to pretty it up so that job is on the to do list. While I'm at it I'll go ahead and clip a bridle path on all of them. Maybe I never ride because I never get done with my to do list. LOL 


I made a call to a new (for me) vet today and had to leave a message. No call back, which is a bad start. Didn't really need anything important but asked if he did farm calls in this area and that I did have a cat that needed spayed. I figured I'd use Lily as the guinea pig to see if I liked him well enough to trust him with my horses. LOL


----------



## JCnGrace

OK to be fair the vet clinic did return my call after we left to go to town for supper AGAIN. After I typed my previous post I realized I didn't check for messages when we got home and there was one from them. Didn't even think about them calling that late because we didn't leave for town until almost 7:00. 


I ran my theory by hubby about him being tired of my cooking and he said no, he'd just been having cravings for certain foods. I hope he's not pregnant, I'm too old to raise a kid! LOL


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

@JCnGrace thanks for the kind words. And I totally get it about 'testing' the new vet lol

I do enjoy reading about the good and great things that people post, even when I don't comment.

I confess I would love to see more people participate in the photo comps. It is always hard deciding who to vote for but its a bit of fun


----------



## PoptartShop

@Tazzie CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!  Won them ALL! That is amazing! You two truly are superstars. I bet she told all her pasture buddies how amazing she did. :lol: She looks proud.  Aww!


@horseluvr2524 thank you, she really is a total ham! :lol: She's so silly!


@JoBlueQuarter seriously, I can't believe it myself yet...crazy how things can turn out. When you least expect it! Thank you! & yes..I can't wait to change her darn name LOL.

@ShirtHotTeez sorry to hear that about Lucky Kitty. :sad: Sending jingles your way.


@TuyaGirl LOL I know, right? Things took a crazy turn!  Thank you!! 


@JCnGrace I wont' disappear again! LOL, work has slowed down (for now) in this crazy law firm so I can get on here more! & so true, I really do feel like everything happens for a reason. Hmm, you sure he's not pregnant? :lol: May wanna get him a test. LOL! That's hilarious.
Aww, poor Gamble...but at least he doesn't have a show today, bahaha! I hope you do get in the saddle soon, you need a relaxing ride! Always such a busy bee!


I confess, I ordered a new lunge line & a dressage whip so I can keep doing groundwork with little miss Wendy (goodness, can't wait to change her name LOL). Tonight before I work her, I'm going to stop at my friend's house/farm to get a little lesson in. She's gonna show me some more groundwork stuff to work on with her. I'm excited!  It's kinda fun working with a 5yr old...horse. :rofl: LOL.

I also confess, I paid my LAST rent payment today.  YIPPEEE!!! My moving date for the house got moved back a week, so I move in the weekend of the 18th...17 days left!! I'm excited...house is almost finished. It needs sod & some landscaping, but that'll get done soon I'm sure. They really put it up fast, eeek! :smile: It got pushed back because of Delmarva Power. They had a delay. :icon_rolleyes: I'm not complaining though...I still need to finish packing!


----------



## JCnGrace

Good to hear you're not going to disappear on us again @PoptartShop! Get to packing the 18th will be here before you know it. I'm still wondering where April went.


Well, I still didn't get to Gamble's mane because hubby showed up at the barn and wanted to move hay for the minis. I did finger comb it some and his mane is so wild and wooly that when it's all over to the same side and "arranged" a little bit you can't even tell part of it is missing. LOL Here is the best picture of him I can find on the computer that shows his mane in it's wild state. It's actually even a bit longer right at the moment, or parts of it anyways. He's the bay in the background, I was actually taking a picture of his mom and baby half brother.


----------



## JCnGrace

Oops wrong picture, let's try this again. Not it's much better but if you click on it to enlarge you get a little better view.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@Tazzie Wow, congratulations!! You must be really proud of your fantastic Izzie. Of course you are, you even cried of hapiness  I would cry too I guess. That mare has given you accomplishment after accomplishment 
I would be stressed too, I hope the feed change helps. And get well soon!
@ShirtHotTeez I am so sorry about your kitty :-(
You've had your share of losses lately, I hope the future is much brighter for you and that you get to see your horses soon
@PoptartShop glad you will be able to sneak in more often 
In a heartbeat you will have fully moved in and settle for real. In horse department, groundwork sounds a great idea to get to know your mare and build a bond 
@JCnGrace I am with Poptart and think that you should buy hubby a pregnancy test, lol! I hope both of you get well soon.
About the mane dreadlocks, in here we use a very easy technique: do you know or have that blue and white soap? Just sponge the mane with water and then put loads, and I mean big loads of soap on it. Then comb it with your fingers. Works wonders!
Thanks for sharing the pictures, you have a lovely herd, should share more 

Appart the breaking of that metal bar of the cart that stands between the two horses (could not find the name in english) on last day, BO made the whole pilgrimage and had lots of fun. The official vet, that happens to be my vet (so proud, lol), told him there were more than 1000 horses for the blessing. Speaking of manhandling he told me how one of his brothers (they don't get along too well) managed to almost kill a horse of exhaustion. That's really sad...

On other hand, and as it was a very cold day yesterday and I didn't work with Tuya because her paddock is very windy to put her back in there after bathing, BO took his time to explain to me what his plan for Tuya is: to stay out 24/7, as she is very active and movement helps a lot.
Well all that is lovely, but he seemed to forget how bad she was when night was coming... I trust him to keep a close eye on her during transition, and it will be only when gets warmer, but I worry she will kill herself and even get ulcers... So we will see. 
Silly thing would come to the gate to greet me and use me like a giant paper tissue every time I approached it, then would go back to grazing. Happy horse to be outside  
I will attatch pictures of her, not really good because she was moving, but she seems *slightly* better to me

Then I spent some time watching BO's son training his 3 year old bay, he is being started under saddle now, for selling purposes. The thing has like a bolting issue on the lunge line, when I asked if it transfered to when he has a rider on BO's son started laughing and then said yes, but he just rides it out. I swear that guy is made of rubber and elastic, lol!


----------



## TuyaGirl

I forgot the pictures... 
Will try to call the company that sells the protein supplement today


----------



## GMA100

That is soooo exciting @PoptartShop!!!!!! A house and a horse in the same month!! Do you have any ideas of names for her? She’s literally the cutest thing!


Yeah, @JCnGrace I’d give him a test just in case LOL 


CONGRATS @Tazzie!! That’s amazing! You have something to be proud of! 

Hugs! @ShirtHotTease! It’s no fun when a pet dies  
@TuyaGirl, I do think she looks some better than the pics you posted a while back! 


I’ve been missing a while, so apologies if I missed anyone. Life for me is crazy, but definitely not boring! So as long as I’m not bored I’m pretty good lol 
My sisters birthday is today, my dad and Princesses birthdays are on Saturday, my sisters graduation is a week from Friday, and her graduation party is a week from Saturday. We’ll be having about 60 some people out and a huge water slide. Yay! So yeah, I’m really busy and on top of that, I’m trying to get through school!

Oh and a question you guys might know to answer, what do I get for some girls around the ages of 8 and 12? Something small, and nothing distructive. I should know, I have sisters that were that age not to extremely long ago, but I’m at a loss! 
These are two girls I’ve known since August when a friend got them and now they’re going home and I really want to give them something as a going away gift, but I can’t think of anything! It has to be small enough to travel with, and they can’t have anything that they could harm themselves with.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

I confess I was just reading an ad for a "144hand" gelding. :lol:



> I have a registered grey gelding he is so sweet and amazing. He stands 144hands not broke 9 years old please call or text me...


----------



## PoptartShop

@JCnGrace it will be, April seriously did fly by!! :O Like how! LOL.
Ugh, I agree, your heard is so adorable!!!!

@TuyaGirl awww! She looks good!!!  And shiny!
I hope she does better this time outside, it is good that she is active and loving life.  Oh gosh, he sounds good! Whew! Those 3 yr olds! :lol:
@GMA100 thank you! I know, it's insane! Not yet...I've been so busy, but I think this weekend I am gonna think of a few names & narrow them down. <3 


Didn't get to work her last night, but I went to my friend & she showed me some stuff for the groundwork. Super excited. 
The boyfriend wants to meet her soon too...YAY! Like, finally he will come to the barn. :rofl: He is an animal lover so I am lucky about that! 


I confess, it's like 87 degrees today............SHEESH!


----------



## Tazzie

@PoptartShop, purple DEFINITELY is her color!!! GORGEOUS!! And thank you <3 I'm so proud of her! And I'm sure! I'm sure she also rolled as soon as I left so she could be dirty :lol: she earned it, so have at it! :lol: yay for new stuff too! A lesson sounds GREAT! What is her registered name? Perhaps we can help come up with something! Wendy definitely doesn't fit her! And so excited about you moving!!!! Also YAY about BF wanting to meet her! It's warm here too, ugh!
@ShirtHotTeez, good luck with your course work and all the moving business! And I'm sorry to hear about lucky kitty :sad:
@JCnGrace, I'm still on air actually haha! I'm thrilled! I'm hoping so too. I was supposed to riding today, but Nick is working late now *sigh* such is life. And this one lingers on and on. It's horrible! Those rotten minis!! Least it's all gone now! I'm glad the vet called you back! And LOL! Hopefully he's not prego haha! That picture though!!
@TuyaGirl, I thank her after every class, win or lose. Or in the case of these in hand classes, before I even know our placings lol she has so much heart! I love what she can do! And I'm hoping so too *sigh* was supposed to ride tonight, but now Nick is working late :sad: YIKES! I'm glad your BO is ok with that breaking! And OMG about almost killing a horse from exhaustion! That is NOT a horseman! Hopefully Tuya settles into being an outside horse well  I'm sure she'll end up loving it! And I think Tuya looks pretty good for her age honestly 
@GMA100, I am SO PROUD haha! Good luck with all the parties! And do the girls like Barbies or something of that sort?



Well, I had planned to ride today to get a feeling on how Izzie is doing. But no such luck. Nick is working late :sad: supposed to rain tomorrow and Friday, and hauling a horse for a friend on Saturday. Guess we will see what happens. I told Nick if it's not raining in the afternoon, we are going out.

In other news... I found where my friend got certified for the laser therapy. Nick suggested maybe I get myself certified so I can quit relying on people to do it. Well, they are having a sale on the course for it right now... and my mom and dad are paying for it for my birthday!! Birthday isn't until the end of June, but I'm so stoked!! I'll just have to pay for the laser itself, but it'll be A LOT cheaper than trying other methods that haven't worked for her. I am so excited!!


----------



## JCnGrace

I don't know what kind of soap you mean @TuyaGirl. If I don't trim his mane up he'll just keep getting them anyway. There's an old electric pole in the pasture which has no wires attached to it anymore and he uses it as a scratching post which is how he gets his mane all knotted up. If I trim it now or in the near future it will be past his neck again by fall, it grows crazy fast. Cloud's mane is really long and grows fast too but it's not as thick and she doesn't get the bad knots in it.





Don't you get an ulcer from worrying about Tuya being outside. Your BO has come across as being caring and attentive so if she's unhappy about staying out I bet he'll notice and bring her in.








@GMA100, my niece and her family came to spend a weekend with us when her girls were about that age. Since I had no little girl toys I went to Dollar General and bought them some cheap stuff. What they absolutely loved the most was the jewelry making kit. Really it was just a bunch of different colored and shaped plastic beads with string included. They made and remade bracelets and necklaces all weekend. Since they are going to be traveling it might be something to occupy them on the drive too.







WOW! @JoBlueQuarter, forget the mounting block and get out the long extension ladder. LOL


@PoptartShop, how long before Wendy becomes officially yours?










@Tazzie, what wonderful parents you have! That will be so cool and maybe you can do other horses to earn enough to pay for the machine.


----------



## JCnGrace

I swear I only double spaced between paragraphs. In fact it wasn't wanting to space at all again and I thought I figured out how to get around the blip. Apparently not. LOL


----------



## TuyaGirl

@GMA100 Hi!! :wave: Seems like a lot will be going on. Unfortunately I cannot help with advice for little girls gifts. I was never good at that, even to my best friends I know so well...
@PoptartShop yes you are lucky to have a bf that supports and understands your love for horses. Maybe he will get into horses as well, who knows? 
@Tazzie sorry you didn't get to ride and evaluate Izzie. And YAY for the laser therapy course!! That is such a great gift! Very handy 
@JCnGrace That's a LOT of space, lol!! 
When I read about the scratching post I reminded of a meme I saw - I will try to find to share. That's a lot of mane, wow. My mare has one or two hairs instead of mane, lol!
I know I worry too much, ahah, that's the way I am and tried to change it with no luck. Yes, I will get ulcers on transition time, because last times included lots of broken electric tapes and pacing until she got a sweaty mess, I hope she does not try to come in the middle of the night where the door that accesses the stables is closed. She would be homeless mare, lol!

Nothing relevant to confess here, I bet you all envy my so interesting life, lol!


----------



## TuyaGirl

Here you go


----------



## JCnGrace

That's him alright @TuyaGirl only he rubs his whole neck up and down it. LOL


So, yesterday I finally did my cleaning turn for mom and was gone from 8:30 am to 9:00 pm. When I got home the hubs said he had a terrible day and had some bad news for me. He went out to do his morning chores and found Cherry (mini mare) laying beside their barn almost dead so he put her out of her misery and got her buried. He said the only thing he could find wrong with her was that she was bleeding from the nose. There was also one of the mini round pen panels (I call them this because they are only about 3 feet tall and 4 feet long) pulled down but it was not touching her nor did she have a scrape or scratch on her that he could find and he even rolled her over to check. She was totally limp with eyes glazed over and no response to any stimulation. I have no doubt he did the right thing but it bugs me that I didn't get to check her out myself. She was fine when I did chores the night before so my best guess is that she had an aneurism given the bloody nose and how fast it happened. This is the first time I've ever lost one for no known reason and I still don't know what to make of it, especially with the panel knocked down. Even if she fell into it she doesn't weigh enough to knock it down like that but if she'd gotten hung up in it she surely would have shown signs of a struggle. To say I was shocked is putting it mildly. She was 18 so not that old especially for a mini. He said Majik and Little Miss were standing beside her keeping watch. They are doing ok today. What with Este colicking last fall that's two so now I'm paranoid about that old coming in threes rule. 


OK enough sad news I'll tell you the amusing part of the day yesterday. I was the last in line in the taking turns of cleaning mom's house and the first 3 in the line up all complained about how hard it was to push mom's vacuum over the carpet. The 4th in line took her own so that she didn't have to deal with it and told me I should take mine. I really didn't want to lug mine up there and I figured no bigger than her condo is I could put up with a hard to push sweeper. So it was hard but not impossible but I got to thinking there had to be something wrong because it just shouldn't be that difficult. There was a dial on the head of the vacuum and I bent down far enough to actually read what it said and lo and behold it was a dial that adjusted from hardwood to deep pile carpet. Turned the thing to deep carpet setting and it then glided over the floor like it was ice. Nit wit siblings. LOL To be honest it took me a few minutes to figure out how to even turn the dang thing on but I didn't tell them that when I was making fun of them. 


Oh and my oldest sister informed me mom told her she was ready for us to take her on a trip. WHAT???? NO WAY! After our trip to TN Linda and I said never again. Besides that she already went out to Phoenix in Feb and spent a week with a different sister (my sister, her daughter) for a week and then just a few weeks ago she went up to the northern part of our state and spent a few days with her sister. That's plenty of vacation time for the year!


----------



## TuyaGirl

@JCnGrace I could not like your post, of course not because of vacuum episode or mum wanting to travel, but because of little Cherri. I understand the will to be there to understand what hapenned and overall be present. That was my beloved Katie's owner biggest regret, as she found her dead in the morning. Me, I have conflicted thoughts about my desire to be present for my mare or not.... But I digress.
I am sorry for your loss


----------



## Tazzie

@JCnGrace, my parents are pretty amazing like that  and that's also the plan. I don't want to do TOO many as I'd rather not have to take on a business name, etc to treat others. Mainly just friends lol I'm so sorry to hear about Cherry though :sad: many hugs from us. Though I do admit to chuckling at the vacuum saga lol
@TuyaGirl, I'm so pumped! It'll be a great tool to have I think  and your life is still fun to read about!


So, I did get to ride last night  and she was fabulous! No soreness! So the diet change helped! I was so excited I started dancing in the saddle. She was pretty happy too.

If it doesn't rain tonight, I'll be trying to ride. Otherwise we will be going down on Sunday for her birthday


----------



## Change

Hi all - I'll admit I didn't read all the posts since it's been about 2 weeks since I've had a chance to log on. Just wanted to say hi!!
@PoptartShop - - congratulations on your new horse! 
@JCnGrace - - I'm so sorry to hear about Cherri. I'm glad your husband took care of things rather than letting her suffer. He's a good man.

I was supposed to haul up to Guntersville Lake last weekend to ride with some of the ladies I met at the Hodges Hootenany, but instead got roped into doing a favor for a friend at work. She'd bought a mare and foal at auction down in Uniontown (3+ hour drive) and had no way to get her home. Asked me if she could borrow me, my truck and trailer to go get them. I said yes. And in a way I'm glad I did. The mare is a pretty 3 year old champagne buckskin with green eyes. She has a delicate, arab-type head on her and is about 14.1. Short backed. It'll be interesting to see how she bodies up when she loses the just-foaled belly. The filly, at only 2 weeks old, looks like a grulla, but that's foal coat and who knows. Her eyes are the odd blue that usually goes green or amber, so she's got the champagne gene, too.

This entire week has been beautiful weather and I have been stuck in the office. Even had to go in for a couple hours today (my Friday off). It's supposed to rain tomorrow, so I'm going to try to get in ride(s) today!


----------



## GMA100

@JCnGrace I'm so sorry about Cherri  It's awesome you have a hubby who takes care of stuff quickly though. It makes it easier.
@Tazzie Your kids are adorable and Izzie is the cutest!! I hope you get a nice ride tonight!
@Change hope you get to ride this evening also 
@TuyaGirl, if I could, I'd trade a day or so with you to see what it's like to not be flying around like a chicken with its head chopped off lol


I'm making cupcakes for this evening when some friends come over to help celebrate our Princess birthday! Her mama made a pinata for us to do with her also, so that should be fun! Sweet girl gets to have two birthday parties this year. 

I also got an update on Ajax. Seems as though he's being very smart, but very stubborn as well and has decided he won't lunge. I don't want to sound like that annoying person and constantly giving advice, but I never really had a problem with him not lunging when I had him. He did try to duck away when I had him on a lunging rope but that was fixed very quickly. He's doing good otherwise and might go to a horse camp this summer to get fully started. I'll see if I can post a pic of him later.  I really love that I get updates on him still. I miss that horse something fierce!


----------



## JCnGrace

Happy Birthday to Izzie! Hope you got your ride in today @Tazzie. It started here about 5:00 but didn't rain long and then did another short burst around 9:00.

@Change, sorry you've been stuck in the office. Both mare and foal sound like they're cuties. Of course all foals are cuties, who can resist them?


Hubs has his good moments. LOL Actually I was totally flabbergasted that he handled it all without calling me in a panic. Usually he'll come running in the house making it sound like they cut off a leg when it's only a scratch. He doesn't like to have to do the daily care of them but he does love animals in general and likes the horses enough that he doesn't want to see them suffer. 


That's ok @TuyaGirl, I didn't like that post either.

@GMA100, isn't getting updates just the best? Maybe his new owner is terrible with lunging, I know I am. YUM cupcakes!


Thanks for the condolences guys! I looked all around again today at where she was laying just in case I missed something but absolutely no sign of a struggle either with the panel or in the dirt if she had colicked and rolled around. I also checked the side of the barn to see if there when any hoof marks like if she had cast herself against the side of it. No clues.


My one regret with her is that in 16 years I never could get her over her aversion to people, especially kids or her head shyness. She tolerated me when it suited her and even sometimes other adults if she thought they wanted nothing from her but at least she got to live in relative peace after that year and a half at a petting zoo. I was told by the woman who sold her to the petting zoo (in her defense she didn't know these people ran a petting zoo) that she had been a people loving pocket pony.


----------



## Caledonian

@*JCnGrace* – So sorry to read about Cherry. At least she wasn’t alone and she had someone to take care of her. 

It was a cooker that flummoxed me rather than a vacuum. I had a workman in the kitchen and after he left I couldn’t get the new(ish) gas cooker to light. I had to call out an emergency workman from Scottish Gas from nearly 60 miles away. It took him two seconds to push the ‘reset’ button on the top of the cooker and light the flame. With a smirk, he asked if I knew if the first workman had shut the top lid and if I knew about the reset button you have to push if it’s been shut. That would be a 'no'. 

As for the double spacing, i've got to 'edit' two or three times every time i post because of double spacing or the tags not working. Grrr

@*PoptartShop* – A big congratulations on getting Wendy. She’s a really nice-looking horse. Do you have a new name in mind? If the rescue lady wasn’t going to support you with Camden, then you’ve done the right thing, although it’s a shame, given how much work you did with him. She can’t rehome many if that’s how she carries on. 

@*Tazzie* - Well done to you both. She really suits blue! Good to hear that you’ve worked out the cause of the soreness.

@*TuyaGirl* -Your BO sounds like he’s the type to watch out for her. I’d say don’t worry but if you’re anything like me, I worried every time they went out 24/7 or changed fields. It’s tough not to do it. 


@*Change* – I’ve never seen green eyes on a horse. She sounds like a looker to have them with the coat colour. 

We don’t have ‘buckskins’ or grullo(a)s here, they’re all called ‘duns’ whether or not they have the markings.


Nothing exiting happening here. Work’s been really busy and the few hours I’ve had left has been filled with housework. Yay! Such a Rock and Roll lifestyle!

I managed to get 30 minutes bareback tonight on my way home from work though. I flung a halter on and Blaze and I plodded around the edge of the field. It was nice after being in a stuffy room all day.

I hope everyone has a good weekend.:smile::wave:


----------



## TuyaGirl

@GMA100 Happy Birthday to Princess!! Hope you all had a great time.
And silly Ajax, I hope new owner can work it out. Sometimes a small click is all is needed.
@Tazzie Happy Birthday to lovely Izzie 
@Caledonian well at least you had some bareback time. Ando thanks for letting me know I am not the only worry queen around 
@Change I never saw green eyes on a horse as well. Only the regular cremello with the blue eyes. I am sure they are lovely

Spring seems to have finally settle in. In such ways that I had to wait till almost 7 pm to work my mare. I am starting slowly, with groundwork, but I was very happy with how both sessions went: eager, forward horse, with a very balanced trot. Not lame at all after all this break, and no pulling faces on me  She moves a lot (I mean big lot) outside in her paddock, so sure helps.
Also called the supplement company and they ship it home, yay!! BO thinks it has a good price, so next week Tuya will start on it. 
Was going to add pictures of her current looks but HF is not letting me, will try later


----------



## TuyaGirl

Ok, I think it worked now, and just because a screenshot of one of driving stallions, with a very typical head shape


----------



## JCnGrace

Tuya has shed off much more of her winter fuzzies than mine have @*TuyaGirl*, she looks nice and shiny.


I confess that between The Oaks and The Derby plus bull riding had a big event I spent most of my weekend in front of the TV. I did take some time to curry Majik and Little Miss and removed a ton of loose hair. 


My other confession is that when folks post videos I get caught up in watching other videos. You know how when the video ends the screen fill with boxes you can click on for other videos? Am I the only one that gets sucked in? Tonight it was clips from Johnny Carson. I miss his show and IMO none of today's late night hosts can hold a candle to him. Most of you probably aren't even old enough to know who he was. LOL


----------



## blue eyed pony

I've been sick for a week now... and my horse has just sat the whole time pretty much. She got to looking a bit skinny, so of course I upped her feed and threw a slightly warmer blanket over her (from rainsheet to light filled waterproof).

And today I finally felt well enough to do things with her. So into the round pen we went. 

I'd have ridden but she's prone to "thoroughbred moments" and if she has a moment when I'm not 100% it will NOT end well.

I confess that although I've been against lunging "gadgets" basically all my horsey life I am very very tempted to get an elastic chambon. She is a llama 90% of the time and that builds all the wrong muscles. I want to discourage the llama look and encourage the nice stretchy trot and maybe some stretching in canter (round pen isn't quite big enough for her ginormous self to feel balanced in canter though I mean LOOK AT THAT STRIDE) and a chambon, correctly adjusted, will do that...


----------



## Tazzie

@GMA100, thank you! I think they are all pretty cute too  didn't get to ride as had other priorities unfortunately. And it did rain, ugh. Yum to the cupcakes!! And naughty Ajax! Too smart!
@JCnGrace, Izzie said thank you for the birthday wishes! Didn't ride since it did rain roughly around the time I'd have gotten down there, and had to unload the trailer still :lol: I'm so sorry there are no clues for poor Cherry :sad: at least she did have a good last home with you <3
@Caledonian, thank you! I'm super proud of her! And I'm very relieved we've figured it out! She's still a happy pony, so I'm pumped again! Ugh about work, but I'm glad you got to squeeze a little ride in!
@TuyaGirl, Izzie said thank you  and Tuya is looking GREAT! I'm so glad you're able to work with her! And yay about being able to get the supplement in! I do love their headshapes 
@blue eyed pony, glad you're feeling better! And Ikora looks good!


Whew, what a weekend. We were on the road a total of 15.5 hours on Saturday picking up this GORGEOUS show bred Percheron for my best friend to breed. She is STUNNING! And driving home I discovered Nick wants to offer to buy her. So pray lol I've never seen him so hooked. He even wanted to go down to his dad's property to scope out where stuff would go. Put it this way. He measured out exactly where their first barn and an arena would go, and then pointed in a general area and said "we could put a house somewhere over there." Yeah... not sure who stole my husband, but I'll take this equally as handsome dude :lol: his dad and step mom have been offering us this land for YEARS to put Izzie on so she could come home, but it'd involve work to level an area for riding. And we'd need a second horse to actually bring Izzie home. Well.... I'm just praying things will fall into place lol

The mare:





I got to ride yesterday and she was GOOD! Her canter departures were the quietest she has ever had. I'm so happy! So now I can FINALLY schedule a lesson. Between saddle fitting nightmares and a sore horse, I haven't been able to schedule one. Now I can! Cute pictures celebrating Izzie's birthday  there are more in her journal of course lol click on the pictures to make them bigger 











































View from what ridge top is on the property. It'd involve a lot of leveling and such, but Nick wants to make it work. It's just down the street from where we live, which is why Nick wants it. He's struggled with the thought of moving away from in laws since they are handy to have. We'd also be living next to his cousin who *might* be interested in caring for our animals while we are away in exchange for caring for theirs (they have goats, dogs and chickens).


















One very tired pooch after riding around all day Sunday. They came with us and got groomed by the amazing @evilamc! Alicia made Penny look like a My Little Pony :lol: Nick said we'll be taking them to her anytime we need to shave Penny haha!


----------



## PoptartShop

@JCnGrace Oh gosh, I am so sorry to hear that abou Cherri. :sad: That is so sad. I am glad she was not suffering long though. Poor girly, it sucks not knowing 'how' though. :sad: Hugs & jingles!  So sorry for your loss.

Ugh, but his week for sure, she gets her Coggins & whatnot back & then we are doing paperwork!   She didn't want me paying for all her spring shots (works for me) :lol: WOOO! 

I went to the feed store with my friend the other day & got her new feed as well. What she is on now is OK but they spent more money on like 10 different things rather than having ONE feed that has everything & is better for her anyway. The lady at the feed store is an equine nutritionist and she knows her stuff, and was super helpful.  It's all about who you know! My friend knows her & she is super reputable! So that is good.

So we are going to start gradually switching over her feed this week.

My parents met her this weekend & so did the boyfriend! It's safe to say they all like her! LOL. :lol: Soooo cute.
@TuyaGirl yes! I think he is a bit hesitant but he grew up around horses when he was younger, his grandmother had a farm! So he isn't afraid, he just is unsure about riding. LOL.
Tuya is SO shiny & beautiful!! Awww! <3 I love her face. 
@Tazzie Diet really does help a lot!  That is GREAT! She looks super happy & I am so glad she isn't sore anymore. Yay!!! Love the pictures. HAPPY BELATED IZZIE!!! <3 Spoiled girl! SO happy you had such a good ride. YAY!!! She is one happy mare!
& the pooch laying down, LOL omg...that's me on a Monday. :rofl:

@GMA100 glad you got an update on him, I'm sure you miss him! His new owner may not know what she's doing. Lunging can take awhile to 'master'. I, myself am currently learning! LOL. Yay, hope to see a picture soon!

@Change thank you! :smile: 
@Caledonian ugh, hate when I'm too busy to ride. But hey, at least you got some bareback in! That's always easy & you don't have to waste time tacking up. 
@blue eyed pony Ikora looks really good! I hope you feel better soon, being sick is no fun! 


I confess, I finally, finally decided on what to re-name Wendy when she's officially mine this week (when we do paperwork)...
PROMISE! I had a few names laid out, but that one just stuck to me. I promise to give her the best life! <3
Might sound corny, but I think it fits her.
Anything is better than 'Wendy'...LOL, I can't stand it! :lol: SO she will be Promise. 

Otherwise...had a nice weekend. Work is sooo busy today though. Grrr! Can't wait to get to the barn & see my horse already!!! Gonna do some more groundwork with her. She is doing SO well. She is so smart & is so willing. Such a good girl.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

@PoptartShop - Promise is SO much better than 'Wendy'! You can call her 'Prom' for short!! :rofl: :lol:


----------



## GMA100

I had the whole thing typed out and it’s erased when I went to post the pictures!:frown_color::frown_color:

So here’s the pics and I’ll reply to everyone later.

As you can see, Ajax still loves to 'smile'. If you click on my profile, the pic there is a month after I got him and he 'smiled' when we went to get a picture lol


----------



## JCnGrace

@blue eyed pony, hope you get to feeling better soon! 

@Tazzie, how cool if Nick gets a horse too and you can ride together. Then it will be good ponies for the kids. Of course they'll get attached and won't allow you to sell them when they outgrow them but you'll still need to get horses for them. See how herds grow? LOL 


Penny looks hip!

@PoptartShop, thanks and yay on things falling into place! I like the name Promise and the reason you're giving her that name. 


Still loving your new job?

@GMA100, I'm sure you miss Ajax but he looks well cared for so you picked a good home for him. 


I FINALLY got Gamble's mane straightened up today. It will look ok if I do nothing else but I might take the thinning shears to it in a day or two, once I can see how it's going to lay naturally. Trimmed bridle paths on all but the minis. Their manes are so thick the clippers I have aren't powerful enough to cut through it so I have to trim them the best I can with scissors and then use the clippers to clean it up. We did have a guy that sharpened blades just a couple of miles from here but he quit his sharpening business so I really need to find someone else because they were pretty dull.


Also finally touched base with the new vet and I'm going to look for another alternative. They do make farm calls to our area but because of the distance they may not come out on emergency calls. No thanks, I want someone I can depend on in an emergency. Seemed kind of screwy to me since he's a large animal vet with a mobile practice to not do emergency calls for an established client. Since I do the routine stuff most of my needs for the horses are emergency calls. Oh well on to the next one on the list. LOL


----------



## PoptartShop

@GMA100 ugh, I HATE when that happens. I have to copy everything before I click 'reply' or I'm afraid I'll lose it. :sad:

Aw, he does look like he is happy & being well-cared for! I'm glad you got pictures of him.  So cute!!


@JCnGrace yes! It's pretty good.  Very busy, but good. Everyone is really nice (yes, still!). LOL.
It feels nice to finally work for a company that treats me respectfully.
After 4-5yrs of not being treated right, it's pretty nice!


AW! I'm glad you got his mane all straightened up. I bet it looks good.  Oh yeah, and about the vet that's not good. I agree. You need someone who is dependable & that you can call anytime, for an emergency. It's hard to find a good vet like that. 


I confess, I am slacking a bit on my packing...here is a picture of the house, though!  It's almost done!!! Woooo moving in 10 days!!!! Figured you guys would wanna see it. My cute townhouse lol.

They are doing the paving/driveway area today


----------



## Tazzie

@PoptartShop, diet really does help! It's amazing really lol Izzie says thank you! And we are ALL glad she's not sore anymore!! None of us could stand it! She is a happy girl  and haha me too! YAY about the house!! It's so cute!!
@GMA100, awww, Ajax looks so cute!! I hate when the forum eats my posts too!
@JCnGrace, it's a pretty exciting thought really  I'm sure people think I'm nuts to entertain the idea of a large, green horse for him, but she has the temperament I want for him. She doesn't do anything naughty that we've seen yet. Just wants to look at things. I'd MUCH rather have curious over flighty! And haha! Yeah! I'm ok with a herd to be honest :lol: sadly Penny's airbrushing is fading, but it was fun while it lasted! Yay for straightening out the mane, but UGH about the vet! That is definitely a big negative in my books too!!


Ok, I confess. I'm annoyed. So said mare we want to buy for Nick has a name already. Currently, NONE of us own her. Pretty clear, right? So leave her name as is (it's the title in the video). Well, friend who has her for training as part of the deal with my best friend is INSISTING on changing her name. They are calling her Pearl as "that's in her registered name." One, they've NEVER met the owner, let alone talked to her. Two, you don't change the name of an animal you do not know! I just find it entirely rude and disrespectful. One girl commented on the video on my facebook about how Pearl is a lovely horse. I kindly reminded her of her actual name, and said the name needs to stay as is. It's only respectful for christ sake! Now, if we DO get to buy her, Nick DOES want to change it to something easier for him to say. BUT! I haven't even talked to the owner about buying her yet. So out of respect, she's only been referred to by her real name in our household. I know I'd be LIVID if someone decided to call Izzie by the name Star because it's in her registered name.

Sorry for the rant. This has annoyed me today. It just boggles my mind that said friend could do this. If she's going to insist on the name change, I'll be calling her mare Itty because "well, it's part of her registered name."

This is also my second 12 hour day in a row. Shorter one tomorrow, and a much shorter one on Thursday so I can bathe Izzie. Hauling her to a show afterward


----------



## JCnGrace

Nice digs @PoptartShop, I bet you're anxious to get settled in.

@Tazzie, I don't understand why anyone would rename a horse that doesn't belong to them either, that's just weird. JC's dam was called Star, registered name Adams Star, and thank goodness Izzie is nothing like her. LOL She spent more time on her two hind legs than all four and would nail you any chance she got. Regardless, I fell head over heels for her the first time I rode her and she eventually became mine. She learned that if she wanted to eat she best keep her hooves and her teeth to herself. I'll never forget the look on her face when I scooped all her feed out of her feed pan, picked the hay back up and turned around and walked out of her lot. LOL That was the only meal she ever had to miss. Constantly popping up in the front end took a little longer to turn around but that required patience instead of what to her was corporal punishment (missing a meal). I still miss that mare!


I have another vet to call and if they don't work out I have our local vet to fall back on. It's not that he isn't a decent vet and he knows what to for horses, he just doesn't like them and so he's nervous which in turn makes them nervous and I have pretty chill horses. For instance if I or my retired vet gives Flash a shot he doesn't budge, if Benny gives him a shot he'll jump two feet sideways, thankfully away from him. He's never worked on Cutter so I'm sure he'd make him nervous too but the rest of the gang don't pay any attention to his anxiousness. The funny thing is Benny is a big guy (not fat, very tall and just big) so you wouldn't think much of anything would bother him, other than that he's a really nice person.


Didn't do any horsey stuff today other than typical chores, went grocery shopping instead. YUCK! but the fridge was pretty bare. I don't know why but getting groceries wears me out. Could be because when I finally break down and go I have to buy a lot. Was going to get my own mop cut too but my girl wasn't in the shop today. Just had to go let the dog in and probably had to walk about 20 feet until I could straighten up all the way. LOL


----------



## TuyaGirl

@GMA100 Aww, Ajax is so cute and good looking! It's really nice that they keep updating on him 
@PoptartShop That's so nice that everyone loves Promise. I like that name. The first owner of the property where I board had a horse named Good Promise, I think I had told in here before 
It's also great that your bf has somewhat a farm background.
Your house is lovely! So exciting!!  And Tuya says thanks 
@Tazzie I LOVE that horse! What a mover! Fingers crossed that you get to buy her. About the changing name subject, geez, some people should mind their own business! That piece of land is awesome too! 
Glad to read Izzie is doing well too  The pony dog just cracked me up, lol! And thanks for the compliment on Tuya 
@blue eyed pony Ikora looks really good  Get well soon so as you can get back on the saddle 
@JCnGrace good you have other options in which concerns to vets. Curious how animals react differently to different people. 
That mare sounded fierce and strong opiniated 
Going shopping for the house is so not my favourite thing as well, yuck!

I forgot to mention that I had tried for several times to do that belly lift thing to help Tuya's topline, but without success. Well last weekend I tried again and it worked!! Her spot is more towards the tities and I was trying around the girth area 
Thing is that after she strongly collects there comes the hoof swiping her belly, which makes impossible to keep it long... Any tips? Lol!


----------



## Captain Evil

Aahh, working for the Feds... we are out here floating on our boat in the middle of the hole they call Bay of Pigs... We were told to be here ready to go at 8:00, and we were. It is now 10:33, and we are still waiting on them.

Divers are suited up and hot, and the job does not seem to be the easy peasy, run of the mill job they thought it would be. They just blew thousands and thousands of gallons of water down two 3,000 foot long pipes, and there is no sign of any water coming through. 

Where did it go? This is not good...

We were supposed to be done by now and loading the old ****pot back on the trailer, and we have not yet begun! Oh woe is me!


----------



## JCnGrace

@TuyaGirl, a small part of it was her natural personality but the biggest part was she was originally owned and trained by a lady barrel racer & trainer who was well known to push them so much she fried their brains. The only thing JC inherited from her was a love of speed but he was perfectly willing to come back down to a walk and chill out. His mama, not so much, even after a canter it would take another hour of riding to get her to calm down. 

@Captain Evil WHAT??? Our government inefficient? Who knew? LOL


----------



## PoptartShop

@Tazzie thank you. It is super cute! Perfect size! 3 bedrooms...my boyfriend is already talking about moving in by the end of this year...& he wants one of the rooms to be his 'video game' room. LOL. :lol: Go figure!

I saw that, that is very disrespectful. For example, I am not renaming 'Wendy' until I sign those papers tonight/this week. She is still not 'technically' my horse. 
That isn't cool at all, especially to publicly comment when the owner is on your friend's list. It is respectful to not say 'Pearl'. Like geeze! Leave her name as is!
I am calling Wendy 'Wendy' until I sign those papers over. That is her name right now. Point blank!
@TuyaGirl awww! That is such a cute name.  Thank you! <3 I am extra excited!
Sorry I can't help you with any tips but keep trying! 

@JCnGrace thank you.  Yeah, grocery shopping can be a PITA. I have to do some shopping this weekend, but I don't wanna buy too much stuff since I'm moving next weekend anyway. :icon_rolleyes: No point!
@Captain Evil oh my, that is definitely not good. :sad: Goodness! I hope you guys get done soon!


OK, so I confess, tonight I am OFFICIALLY SIGNING PAPERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL. At least I hope so, she said yesterday that she had to revise the boarding contract (she is now the owner of the place, and it needed revisions because some of it was just so invalid!). So she didn't want me signing something that isn't valid!  Woo!



Also going to tell her I'm changing her name (after I sign). Because Wendy is just not fitting.  PROMISE! Lol.


----------



## cbar

I know I have been MIA, but thought I'd pop in and see what everyone's been up to. Saw that @PoptartShop has a new pony - Congrats!!! And your townhouse is super awesome - bet you can't wait to move in there. 


Hope that everyone is healthy and happy. I have been busy-busy now that spring/summer has finally arrived. I'm trying to get Amber exposed to a lot since I've commited to taking her to Stampede this year. So we have lessons and clinics on the go. Rode her in her first ever dressage test on the weekend and she did awesome. Having some issues with saddle fit, but hope to get those sorted out very soon.


I'll try to pop in more to keep caught up. Cheers everyone!


----------



## JCnGrace

@PoptartShop, Yay on signing the paperwork! Is she your first as far as owning instead of leasing? I've never leased but used to ride a lot of horses that belonged to other people. There is a great joy in them belonging to you.


Great to see you @cbar! Sounds like you're keeping busy and congrats on the dressage test!


The flies haven't shown up in huge numbers yet but the bees are awful. You can't go outside without them buzzing around your head, mainly the bumble and hornet variety. Ticks abound too. I have purple fingernails from spraying Blue-Kote between everyone's thighs where the ticks like to congregate. Silly Thunder ran out of the barn at the first spray and then decided it didn't sting after all so came back in and stood beside me so I could finish spraying it on him. 


Funny tick story on hubby. I've been putting Ben-Gay on his shoulder every night because it's been bothering him. We were joking around about the stuff smelling so bad that it would probably deter even ticks. Well dingbat found one on his jewels and decided to test the theory. He said it made the tick turn loose but the effects of Ben-Gay on his scrotum was far worse than having the tick. LOL For the most part I think of him as being a smart man but he does the silliest stuff sometimes.


----------



## blue eyed pony

Thanks everyone!  

I have news! I got an internship which will probably lead into a job


----------



## JCnGrace

Congrats @blue eyed pony!


----------



## PoptartShop

@cbar awww we missed you!  Glad to see you pop in! Thank you!
& I'm sure Amber will do great since you are already getting her used to things. Congrats on the test, too! YAY! 

@JCnGrace thank you.  They are signed! She's officially mine...eeeek!!! LOL. My first OWN horse! 

She is my first as owning. I used to lease a lot, but I did ride a few horses without leasing (Camden, for example) & it just feels nice to have my own. I don't have to ask anyone for permission to ride, etc...I can go whenever, I can do whatever, etc. It's amazing.

@blue eyed pony that's awesome, congrats!!!  So exciting. When do you start?


I confess, last night I SIGNED PAPERS! Promise is OFFICIALLY mine. 
Soooooooooooo excited, happy & I teared up a bit, LOL. :lol: Don't judge me...it's my FIRST OWN HORSE.
Don't get me wrong - riding other people's horses & leasing taught me a lot. Each horse taught me something different. I thoroughly enjoyed it.
It's just nice to finally be able to go see MY horse, without having to ask, or not knowing if I will ever 'get them' (like with Camden, etc.). No false hope...she's mine! LOL.

Her old feed/water buckets etc. say Wendy, so I'm gonna buy new ones this weekend & put 'Promise' on them. :smile: Plus she needs new ones anyway, hers are kinda beat up & plus I want her to have bright colors. YES I'm corny like that lol. Eeeek! 

Tonight I'm going to my friend's place to have another groundwork lesson with 1 of her horses with her, so I can learn a bit more. She is doing soooo good with the groundwork though. Can't wait to apply it in the saddle.
Her old owner didn't do much groundwork with her. I get it, some people don't like it, they just wanna ride/hop on. But I am excited to create a bond with her! <3


----------



## horseluvr2524

I confess that pregnancy cravings are weird! I just made pancakes. Not so unusual right? Except when you make them at 10 pm! Boy were they delicious. I tried telling baby that her (yes! confirmed girl!) times are all wrong, it's nowhere close to morning. I don't think she cares. I think she will care even less after her arrival when she will demand midnight feedings. I'm getting as much sleep as I can now.

The beach is incredible. I can't believe I am living right next to the ocean. Virginia is breathtakingly beautiful!
@PoptartShop

YAAAAAY!! :happydance: 'Promising Wendy' is finally yours! :wink:  I'm so happy for you! It's so awesome getting to share in the first horse excitement of someone who knows what they are doing, rather than the usual HF posts... "I just bought my first horse and can't pick out its hooves. help"


----------



## JCnGrace

Party time to celebrate @PoptartShop becoming a horse owner! :happydance: You'll have so much fun shopping for her very own stuff! Are you going to go with a certain color for all her stuff?


Aaaah, a future cowgirl @horseluvr2524, how sweet! My vote for a name is Ashley Renee. If I'd ever had a little girl that was going to be her name and I picked it out long before the name Ashley became popular. I don't even know how I got that name in my head but the Renee came from one of my friends that moved away when we were like in 2nd or 3rd grade. She was someone I admired for being everything I wasn't.


----------



## horseluvr2524

Aww thanks for the suggestion! Nice story behind your name pick. We actually already picked one: Aria Elizabeth. Unless we feel like it doesn't fit after she arrives, that will be her name. Aria has multiple meanings that are all really beautiful. Elizabeth was the name of DH's beloved grandmother figure who helped raise him. 

ETA: Just a funny thought that occurred to me: Ashley is actually the name of my SIL's very poorly behaved basset hound. It would be rather confusing, and I wouldn't want the poor kid thinking she was named after the dog! :lol:


----------



## JCnGrace

That is a beautiful name @horseluvr2524.


----------



## blue eyed pony

Thanks guys  
@PoptartShop - Congrats! It's a big step but you'll never look back  
I start next Thursday and I'm really excited!


----------



## Change

It is so hard to keep up when I only get the time to pop in once a week or so! Sheesh, y'all are chatty!

Congrat, @PoptartShop. Promise is a lovely name.
@horseluvr2524 - I'm expecting granddaughter #4 sometime this summer. LOL! At least I don't have cravings now and I won't have diapers later. ;-)
@JCnGrace - K says hi.

I rode Cally for about 1/2 hour after work on Monday. She was much calmer than on our previous ride. No fights when I turned away from home! Wednesday, Tango got his first full bath of the year. We went full monte, with shampoo, conditioner, detangler, brush til dry. He's nice and shiny until the next time it rains. Cally will get her spa day on Saturday - when it is supposed to be 90!! 

Remember I once said both horses are 15h? Well, that might have been true when I got Tango as a 3 year old, but he's got some draft blood because now, at 5, I think he's closer to 15.2h. I didn't realize he was getting taller - just figured I was getting older - when it started getting a little harder to mount. Then I rode Cally and it was EASY. AHA! This weekend I'll get out the measuring tape. Sneaky boy!!


----------



## JCnGrace

Hi and hugs back to K @Change, to you too!


Those 2 inches do make a difference, don't they?


----------



## TuyaGirl

@blue eyed pony Congratulations and best of luck!! 
@PoptartShop Yayyyy!!! Congratulations!! I know! It's so different than to lease (rent in my previous case), buy classes or even borrow from a friend. Because even there I always asked for permission, even though she was my best friend and left me comfortable to just drop by and ride. Actually that's what took me to buy, I was just done with all that, lol! 
I was so in shock and out of myself that I didn't even cry, but I bet those were really happy tears  So happy for you, seriously!!
And have a nice groundwork session.
@horseluvr2524 glad you are enjoying the beach side  Aria Elisabeth is a beautiful name, sounds very mythical
@Change Glad you had a good ride on Cally. Draft blood is kicking in so it seems. Tango is a really handsome boy 
@JCnGrace the tick episode... Just yuck!! Lol! 

So ready for the weekend and leave messy Lisbon. It's crazy out here with the Eurovision Song Contest. And you know my feelings about big crowds... 
Will try to get my butt on the saddle this weekend if the arena is not too busy. And the supplement arrived, hurray!! 

I am a bit in a hurry, just popped in to wish everyone a great weekend!!


----------



## JCnGrace

My day felt so unproductive. Called the last vet office remaining on my list, they don't do farm calls anymore. Broke down and called the local vet's office and they want $105.00 to spay Lily. Dang, I've sure been spoiled by my old vet. Called farrier to make sure he was going to show up tomorrow. Had to leave message but he finally called back while I was doing chores and hubs took the call. Yes, he plans on showing up. LOL Called my hair girl to see if she was working, had to leave message. She didn't call back until about 7 pm so now it will be next Thurs. or Fri. before I can get a haircut. Got tired of our coffee maker spilling over and getting grounds into the pot so pulled out a new one, ran vinegar + water to clean, then a couple of pots of water to rinse and I think it has a leak somewhere. It keeps accumulating water underneath it. New but we've had it about 3 years so there's no returning it. 


Everything else went ok although not much more accomplished because it seemed like I was on the phone most of the day. Chores were easy, only 2 poop piles inside the big barn, not so lucky to have only 2 piles in the mini's lot but I'd have been in a panic if there were only 2 piles. LOL 

@TuyaGirl, enjoy your barn time this weekend. Does the city you live in always plan a lot of big events? 


All you moms and moms to be have a Happy Mother's Day on Sunday! Hope you get breakfast in bed and lots of hugs and kisses from your kids.


----------



## Caledonian

@*PoptartShop* - Promise is a really nice name and I love the new house. 



I have to agree, it’s a massive difference when it’s your own horse. Despite having free rein to take out my friend’s horse, I still think that she’s going to pass the field in her car and say ‘where is he’ and panic when she sees him gone. 

Okay; did someone mention a party for PopTartShop, I’m in!:winetime::happydance:

@*TuyaGirl* – I’d probably be avoiding the crowds as well. We’ve had nothing but the semi-finals for Eurovision on some channels and tonight will be wall-to-wall songs. Some of them are just …odd! 

Hope you get a chance to ride.

@*JCnGrace *– Ouch and Eww to the tick story.

@*blue eyed pony *– Good luck with the apprenticeship.

@*horseluvr2524* - Aria Elizabeth is a lovely name. You don’t hear the name Aria very often. 

I don’t need to be pregnant to have a craving for pancakes (or anything else) at 10 at night. 

I was able to ride for an hour this morning. I actually put on a saddle and bridle rather than just a headcollar:smile:, mainly as I was heading out on to the roads. It was fun, although the good weather brought out the crowds on the roads and the tracks and, combined with black and green flies, part of me was glad to get back to the quiet and shaded yard. 

I hope everyone has a good weekend. :smile:


----------



## JCnGrace

Pedicures are done and for the most part everyone was on good behavior and got a clean bill of foot health. Cutter wanted to lean on the farrier a little but not too bad, at least he said it wasn't and didn't want me to reset Cutter. Now I'm tired and I haven't been up all that long. LOL


----------



## Spanish Rider

*TuyaGirl,* Eurovision? Does anyone watch it anymore? In Spain, I don't know anyone who does, and Spain hasn't won since 1969. My teenage boys thing it's a joke. But, at least Portugal won last year, so congratulations! Although I admit that I didn't see it, nor have I heard the song. Heck, I haven't even heard the songs representing Spain! Good luck!


----------



## blue eyed pony

So we had another jumping session today  

I'm messing up her takeoff in the first element of the two-stride which isn't helping her any but I love gymnastics, one of these days I'll really throw her for a loop with a bounce and she'll wonder what the heck I'm smoking :lol:

She wasn't too sure about the two-stride double, but she's been fairly consistent over four stride lines & with canter poles so she figured it out and jumped beautifully in the end. I love her.


----------



## JCnGrace

Ikora looks like she's enjoying her job @blue eyed pony.


----------



## Spanish Rider

Lookin' good, *blue eyed pony*!

Just in case anyone is interested, I've started a Dressage Talk thread to chat about all things dressage related. Hope to see some of you there!


----------



## blue eyed pony

Thanks guys  

I need to double check the striding in the double, my eyes on the ground felt like it was a bit tight for her. She's a large, big-striding horse, so it might be tight... or I might be messing her up badly by getting her in too close at the vertical. It walks slightly short so it may just be a case of fiddling with pole and jump placement until she's comfy.


----------



## blue eyed pony

I checked the striding and it WAS a bit short. Moved the oxer back to a more standard two stride, and she was suddenly confident, forward, and happy.

So I raised it... and widened it... and realised as we were cantering up to it exactly how much bigger I'd made it, and might have pooped my pants a little bit :lol: but Ikora didn't even blink! She just flew straight over it and I'm so proud <3 

No photos actually jumping it because of course, TYPICAL, nobody was there to bloody photograph :|


----------



## Tazzie

@JCnGrace, I don't even know. But I wasn't going to let it go quietly as we didn't own the horse. It's just not right to go around changing names on people. It's rude and disrespectful. Star sounds like she was a handful! Definitely not like Izzie! And sorry the other vet doesn't do farm calls either :/ OMG about the tick story though!! Glad pedicures were done!

@TuyaGirl, well, we asked, and they aren't interested in selling currently. But she said she'd let me know if they will  I said I'd appreciate that! But yeah, literally all I was trying to do was have her be respectful to the owner. But apparently that isn't my place :eyeroll: sadly can't buy in laws property either, BUT! We are moving Izzie out there lol hopefully you got some saddle time!

@PoptartShop, awesome! A game room sounds nice :lol: and EXACTLY! I wasn't amused at all. It was just so disrespectful, but I guess I should have realized that I should have expected nothing less from her. But I'm SOOO glad Promise is officially yours!! YAY!

@cbar, welcome back!! And congrats on the Dressage test! I hear ya about saddle fitting though :/ UGH!

@horseluvr2524, I definitely remember the pregnancy cravings! And love the name!

@Change, yay for spa day!! And those 2 inches can definitely change things!! I'm glad Cally behaved on your ride!


So much has changed since I was last on here... my stress levels were through the roof, and I wasn't exactly chatty.

I am no longer friends with the girl who kept insisting the horse's name be changed. It's ridiculous ended over such stupid stuff, but it was the third time in a month I was attacked because she didn't like MY answer. I was tired of walking on eggshells around a friend, and I don't need her in my life.

On Wednesday my BO told me his uncle wants the barn back, and that I had 2-3 months to move Izzie. Ex friend dates my BO. SO. This has caused insane amounts of drama. Ex friend wanted BO to kick me out this past weekend while we were at a show. He's resisting, but we aren't interested in staying long anymore. He has some thick rose colored glasses on thinking she's perfect and isn't wrong (I've always known she was this much of a jerk, just hadn't thought it'd jeopardize where my horse lives). There has been a whole lot more drama, but it's most definitely not suitable for a public forum. Basically what it's come down to is that she didn't just burn our bridge, she used explosives to blow it up and made the river wider. The door to our friendship has been cemented shut and she's not welcome back in my life ever. She's already caused a rift between my soon to be former BO and his brother and sister in law. As I told Nick, we mean nothing in comparison to them. Ex friend knows what she's doing too. We were our BO's last connection to our group of friends. We kept them updated on him, and updated him about them. Now he will have nothing. Just want she wants. Him entirely dependent on her.

So for Mother's Day Nick and I went to buy fencing stuff, and will be fencing in the in law's field. We will be spending all week doing it with the help of my father in law, and trying DESPERATELY to get Izzie home by the weekend. She won't have an actual barn for a bit, but the lay of the land will be perfect. She has a nice holler to be a really nice wind block, and tons of trees for shade. She only used the barn where she is now periodically, so it won't be horrible to not have it immediately. But Nick will be building the run in shed SOON. We are in a stalemate as far as a buddy for her. Izzie HATES other horses, so Nick wants to see how she does living with the herd of cows out there before buying a second horse. I'm pushing for the second horse NOW as I worry about her being left alone. But she DOES hate other horses in her bubble. She tolerates her field mates because she's literally grown up with them.

I'll be losing my flattish riding area, but in exchange I won't have to drive an hour round trip to ride her. It'll cut down on time and fuel costs having her up the road, which will make it easier to ride daily. Nick has put A TON of thought into how best to set it up, and it'll work perfect for her semi-temporary area. We plan to farm search as we can, but at least I won't have to worry about my horse and if she's ok now.

We did well in our show too  took two seconds and a third in Sport Horse In Hand, won both of our Trail In Hand classes, and then took two seconds in the two under saddle classes we could do  I'm pleased as punch with it all  and we hacked yesterday for our SEVENTH anniversary! We also cleaned out the trailer so all that is left there is Izzie and her food.


----------



## horseluvr2524

@Tazzie
I'm so sorry you are going through all of that. That sucks.  It sounds a lot like what I went through with my mom last year. She married an abusive alcoholic that isolated her from everyone and drove everyone away. So we don't speak or see each other anymore.

Anyway, boarding sucks, because even at a barn where it's supposed to be 'no drama' there is usually, eventually, something! I'm happy for you that you will be boarding on family property now, and so close too! You are going to love that. Is it walking distance?

For everyone else, a funny story: We (DH, me and BIL) were at the grocery store yesterday. All of a sudden out of NOWHERE my husband starts going on an almost frantic rant about how he has to find pudding because apparently I need high fat in my diet. :rofl: "It's for the baby's brain development!" It was hilarious because it was just like out of nowhere. I had never heard him mention anything about this before. He hasn't been going all 'crazy protective daddy' on my diet at any point in the past. It was just completely random. BIL and I teased the heck out of him over it. Then I told him that I was just teasing and that I do appreciate him caring so much and that I thought he was sweet. He's going to be an amazing dad. :loveshower:

So I got pudding. Not that I'm complaining! It's very yummy. I have been craving high fat and sweets lately. I trust my cravings and my body to tell me what I need. Like for example, the first trimester, I didn't want ANY sweets at all. Nada. I didn't even want coffee (I'm back to one cup in the morning now though). But when I was about a month along I craved orange juice and was just drinking the heck out of it for about a week. That was before I knew about the importance of folic acid in early development. Then I find out OJ is very high in folic acid. Interesting no?


----------



## JCnGrace

@blue eyed pony, I can see on the ground there where you cleaned out your pants. LOL Just kidding!

@Tazzie, It's always sad to lose a friendship but there are times when it's best to sever the ties with one who creates too much drama in your life. I think you'll enjoy having Izzie close and under your care. Going up those hills and hollers constantly will keep her in good shape. Congrats on all your placings in the show!


----------



## JCnGrace

@horseluvr224, I do believe your body lets you know what it needs. I'm like that with orange juice/oranges if I get a cold. It's really the only time I crave it. Sometimes it's different veggies I'll crave. I try to listen when the cravings are relatively healthy. Trouble with me is I do too much listening to the unhealthy cravings. LOL


----------



## TuyaGirl

@cbar Hi!! Nice to hear you are ok and so is Amber! 
@JCnGrace Sorry to hear about the vet calls and coffee maker. Well, at least the farrier came and all hooves were in good shape. I work in Lisbon so there's always a lot of things going on in here, but where I live only carnival and some surf events happen mostly. 
@Spanish Rider I know!! I never enjoyed the Eurovision thing. But apparently a lot of people do. You should see all the movement around Eurovillage (a place where fans can meet up or so), just crazy. Actually I watched this year because it was in here, but I hated the winner song and I confess also Portugal's winner song of last year, lol!
@blue eyed pony Ikora really is a keeper, with all her try and heart  Plus she is beautiful!!
@Tazzie I am so sorry that the horse is not for sale, but especially that you are going through this. Some people are just not worth it, and you have all the right to step aside and have boundaries. 
I am pretty sure Izzie will adapt just fine, as she is constantly on different places for competitions (and she even lays down, remember?). But I get it, Tuya will try to kill other horses as well but must have them around anyway. Love / hate, lol! The cow idea sounds nice to cover that. Glad you are having Nick's support for that. Loved the pictures, as always 
@horseluvr2524 Bon appetit!! Lol! 

Will come back later (or as soon as I can) with pictures from the pilgrimage, all went well, and with more details about the weekend, that was actually not that spectacular but well... For now just trying to follow the thread
Have a nice day!!


----------



## PoptartShop

Aw Thankyou everyone!!!!!!!!!!   I am so happy, and you are 100% right. There really is nothing like havijng your own...only been a few days, but I am already loving the feeling!!

Her old owners from the racetrack came to say goodbye to her and wish her off, they were SUPER nice people. So caring. <3 It was a good weekend.

But it rained all weekend, so I didn't really get to do much. :/ Blah.

Tonight I am going to work her & enjoy it because the rest of the week = thunderstorms & more rain...yay...not.


@Tazzie I am so sorry about all that drama you are going through. It's super unnecessary. True colors really come out. You don't need that person in your life, she is definitely not a friend.
I really hope you can get Izzie home soon, that will relieve all of the stress. 
Aw, I'm glad you did well in the show!! She is sooo pretty.
Beautiful pictures!!

@JCnGrace well, her halter is purple, she looks really good in purple. But I got a pink one (just for a spare) & then a teal one. :lol: LOL! They had a sale...so...couldn't help myself.
I think purple is her color though, overall. 

@blue eyed pony thank you so much. And awww, Ikora is so cute. You should be proud! 

@horseluvr2524 thank you, and great name choice for you as well!  Very true!! LOL


@Change thank you!  Aw, Tango had a little growth spurt! LOL. I am glad Cally was good for you and calmer. That is progress!! Bath time sounds fun! I'm sure they will love all the pampering.

@TuyaGirl thank you! Yes! & aw, yay for the supplement!!  Did you get to get in the saddle this weekend??!


----------



## Caledonian

That’s terrible @*Tazzie* . I’m sorry to read that you’re going through that. You’re right; if it’s not a healthy relationship then you should move on. I had similar with a ‘friend’ who used my generosity to get free lessons while causing problems behind my back. 

You’ll be far happier with her at home. Well done at the show and lovely pictures

@horseluvr2524 – I’ve yet to find a boarding yard without cliques and arguments. It’s one of the reasons I moved and rented my field. The problem in my area is that the yards are close and people have boarded in several of them or have friends in them and the same arguments straddle many yards. I don’t know why they can’t just go to a yard to ride and have fun!

That’s sweet of your hubby looking after you and baby.

@TuyaGirl – I wasn’t a fan of the winner's either. Ours was even worse! The man accosting her on stage was the only exciting part. I’d give her points for remaining composed! Nice location.


Nothing to confess. It’s been a warm, sunny day here and everyone was sitting on the grass eating ice-cream when I left work tonight. On a good note, my day was very busy and the hours seemed to fly past. 

Have a nice day everyone.:smile:


----------



## JCnGrace

I like purple @PoprtartShop! I'm so imaginative that most of mine have black halters. LOL Really it's because a local tack shop made very well made halters but only in black and I bought several. Makes things interesting when I go to hang them back up after the farrier visit. 


It's been so hot here the last few days that the horses have been spending most of their day hanging out in the barn. I guess Mother Nature heard too much complaining about the cold winter and spring so is showing us. LOL I think we were 1 degree away from setting the high record for today's date.


----------



## blue eyed pony

@JCnGrace - lol! That was my bloody horse while I was fiddling with the jump!
@TuyaGirl - thank you!  she's staying with me for the rest of her days, unless (god forbid!) something happens to force me out of horses. She was always going to be a keeper but I'm even more convinced of that now. Every so often I toy with the idea of breeding her to a fancy jumping stallion but that won't happen until she's more proven as a jumper & I've got the money to pay for it all! :lol:
@PoptartShop - thank you, I am!


----------



## TuyaGirl

Allright, I am back 

Most of you complaining about hot weather and me still stuck with rain showers, cold and wind through the weekend :-(
I had my Winter jacket on still, come on!! 

I might have forgotten to tell you, but this year BO decided to organize a big trail ride followed by a lunch and feast for the riders. I went to the last one, was really nice and Tuya was perfect, but I decided to stay out this time: we are both out of shape (about 15 km long), Tuya is barefoot for a while but don't know the terrain and I suspect she has somewhat thin soles, and the biggest turn off for me is that it did not include beach ride :-( BO asked permission to the authorities, the police allowed but not the environment department, I think it has something to do with the sand dunes...

So between lots of horses at the arena - including a 4 year old lusitano stallion that BO's son borrowed from a friend, and that threw a really big fit because of the mares around (did I mention the boy is made of rubber?), and the really unpleasant freezing wind, I just watched them and let Tuya be, pulling the most awful faces to any horse that would dare to look in her direction, lol. 
It was nice anyway, there were people leaving their horses for next day and I fell in love with a bay thoroubred mare a kid dropped there 

For the ones that were not around last year this are pictures from the pilgrimage BO rents his horses to. That's him on the carriage and I chose pictures with his 4 mares.
Plus the lusitano stallion face because he was just a stunning example of our breed


----------



## blue eyed pony

@TuyaGirl those photos are beautiful! I've always admired Lusitanos. They're rare here in Australia and I don't understand why.

I had a fabulous ride tonight <3 too lazy to tack up so I just jumped on bareback in a halter. I swear the mare has grown again, getting on was a mission and it's always been easy off my mounting block! :lol: 

We had walk, trot, and canter nice and relaxed, flexing well both ways. She doesn't understand working into nose pressure so she was not even close to round, but she was incredibly responsive to my seat.

She's an angel and at sunset you can see her halo <3 

Also, check out her dapples!


----------



## 6gun Kid

Just dropped in to say hi, and I am alive. I had a horse run over the top of me last week so I am little skint up and bruised, but other than that I am ok. I already told @PoptartShop congrats on the house, so now congrats on the horse!. @Tazzie sorry about your ex friend, people suck. As for a companion, Jackson didn't really like other horses when he was younger(now he doesn't have a choice!), so I got him a burro, and it worked out good. @TuyaGirl I always like your pictures, and must say I want one of those hats!


----------



## Tazzie

@horseluvr2524, it's pretty horrible. I've just had it. I want to be done. It wasn't a typical boarding situation. He was a family friend, even lived with Nick's brother. But thanks to this chick, all of that is gone. She's isolating him from everyone he knew and having her be the entire focus of his life. Where Izzie is going is indeed walking distance. It's a bit of a hike back up (it's downhill to her place), but I would be able to walk on nice days. LOL about the grocery store experience!
@JCnGrace, honestly, I do not care one bit that I'm losing her. I've walked on eggshells around her for years trying to keep showing a stress free place. The friendship I mourn is the one we had with our BO. She will not allow him to remain friends with us, and I know it. I have quite a few choice words for her, and none of them are forum friendly. It will be nice having her home, and hopefully she'll be in good shape! Thank you about the show though 
@TuyaGirl, we are bummed, but I'm not one to harass someone over it. She knows we are interested, and I'm leaving it at that. Right now I'm just ready for the drama to end and for Izzie to be home before it gets even worse. I'm hoping she'll adapt. When we go different places she's usually in a stall, not turned out on 20 acres. And there isn't a way to section it off to adjust. Which is why I'm beyond stressed right now. I'm hoping she'll be ok. But I am looking for a buddy :/ I'm thankful I always have Nick's support on this. He knows the level of stress I have, which helps a lot. He's stressed too, but wants to get this over with so all will be fine. And thank you! I love your pictures as well. Probably a wise choice to not go. Bummer about not being able to be on the beach :/
@PoptartShop, I'm so glad you're enjoying it! Yay! Hopefully you got to work with her last night! And definitely not. You all on here are WAY better friends to me than she has been. I never feel like I have to walk on eggshells to keep you all from exploding. That's been my life the last few years. We are working as fast as we feasibly can, that's for sure. Thank you about the pictures and the show!
@Caledonian, exactly. It hurts watching her emotionally abuse our BO and me not be able to say anything (he'll deny it, she'll explode). The part that hurts most is losing his friendship. She's caused all of this and at this point, I'd spit in her face if she dared to try crawling back into my life. I know I'll be happier. Just a whole lot of stress and anxiety about it right now. Yum to ice cream!
@6gun Kid, people do suck. And I'm done having life suckers in my group. We've thought of that too. Right now I'm following a lead on a cute purebred Arabian. An Arab would be ideal since we show a lot at Arab only shows, and the buddy horse could be a second show horse. All approved by Nick of course lol


I just want to thank you all again for the support. I'm not sure what I'd do without your support!

Last night Nick and I got most of the hot wire insulators up. We actually ran out of them, which forced us to stop haha! But we just have about a third of one side to finish and the front. So we've made substantial progress. Tonight we are going to begin stringing the wire and put up the rest of the insulators (Nick is stopping to buy more). I'm hoping we can knock a ton of that entirely out of the way so there would be a huge possibility of bringing her home tomorrow or Thursday.

BO did call Nick last night to ask when Izzie will be out. Meaning ex friend is making his life MISERABLE and most likely berating him daily while Izzie is there. Nick told him we are aiming to have her home by the weekend. BO thanked him, told him there were no hard feelings, and that he would still be allowed to hunt down there. Honestly, I don't believe the no hard feelings. Ex friend will ensure he never speaks to either of us again. I hope they break up before she drains his bank account.

I've said not one word to a soul in our area, but I have a huge suspicion once people figure it out (I've made it known we have to be out NOW), she won't be welcome back with open arms. I'm truly thinking that by her "cutting" me out of her life (I was just as ready to ax her out of mine), she'll have cut a lot of people in this area. I know a lot of people weren't happy with her, so guess we will see. I promised my best friend I wouldn't tell anyone here what is going on, and I've stuck to my word.


----------



## JCnGrace

Is there a good story behind why you got ran over @6gun Kid? Either way glad you popped in and you need to quit being such a stranger.

@Tazzie, you and Nick are kicking butt on that fence. Fencing 20 acres is nothing to sneeze at, that's a lot of work!


Majik and Little Miss got moved to their summer home today. I think Majik mostly pulled Little Miss and me up the driveway and down the road. LOL


----------



## carshon

@Tazzie it is a lot of work and stress but in the end -there is always Karma!! You will love having Izzy close to home and the stall or run in can come later. And I know you had put 1 up at your house so it can be used in am emergency. 


not too much to confess on my end. Hips still hurting but in a different way so I hope this means we are on the mend. Oldest sister is home from Alaska visiting so I took her horse back riding yesterday. She had a blast and our horses were on perfect behavior. I feel very thankful to have a horse here at home that can be pulled out of the pasture, thrown into the trailer and ridden by a person that has not ridden in 25 years and have her behave perfectly. My sister was surprised to learn it was her first ride of the year - we just load and go! 

Tillie spent some time at the back of the line. Ears pinned back in protest and heavy in my hands but she paced herself and stayed back- she is slowing learning that it won't kill her to let someone else lead.

now I confess I am behind at work from taking yesterday off to spend with my sister - so back to my emails I go!


----------



## JCnGrace

@carshon, how fun you got to take your sister for a ride! It's great to have a horse you can pull out of the pasture after lots of time off and know they're going to behave. LOL about Tillie, TJ is the same and while he'll behave in back he tries his best to sneak his way to the front at every opportunity. Even if another group of riders is way in front of his he'll go into power walk mode to try to catch up and pass. 


My sister that is #4 in line is cracking me up at the moment. We were e-mailing back and forth yesterday and she made the comment she probably wouldn't recognize my grandson because it had been so long since she'd seen him. So I sent her a picture with the exact words of "This is him and his grandpa last summer". Somehow she got out of that that it was their last summer together and keeps asking me why even though I've explained to her the picture was taken last summer not that it was their last summer. Just e-mailed her back AGAIN and told her to erase that thought from her brain. LOL She must be losing it and since she's right above me in age that's pretty scary. LOL


----------



## PoptartShop

@JCnGrace well black halters make sense, because they don't get dirty! LOL, I should probably buy one of those too. :lol: OH MY she must have had a panic attack over that picture. LOL! That is hilarious!!! :rofl: OMG 
@TuyaGirl wow, gorgeous pictures. Thank you for sharing with us! That looks so amazing. What beautiful horses. Never see anything like that around here! :lol:
Sucks about the rain/cold...but it rained pretty much all weekend *AND THUNDERSTORMS*, rained yesterday, raining today, gonna rain until Sunday I believe...YAY NOT!  
@Tazzie aw, I feel the same way. My friends online are way better than most 'friends' in real life. I only have like 1-2 real true friends. It sucks. Most girls are catty/petty.
OMG if you could bring her home today or tomorrow, that would be amazing. Wow! You and Nick don't play around when it comes to getting stuff done! 
& screw her. You are definitely better off without her drama. & she probably will drain his bank account...if she hasn't already! Izzie will love being home. <3
@blue eyed pony I LOVE the photos with the sunset. So pretty! 
Bareback sounds like fun, too. Her dapples are so cute!

@6gun Kid thank you again, & thank you!!!!!!!  I am so sorry you had an accident, I hope you feel better ASAP  I know you have been through a lot!
Jingles!!
@carshon awww, I hope your hips feel better. :/ Taking your sister riding was a very nice thing to do! That's so sweet and I am glad you guys had a good time.  
& booo for emails! 


I confess, it has rained the past weekend, and...ALL WEEK LONG SO FAR. :sad: Thunderstorms, rain...just horrible...I was lucky enough to work Promise on Monday before it started pouring. :icon_rolleyes: She was so good.

I am going to see her after work today & play with her/groom her. It's another rainy day. My boyfriend wants to come tonight, so that will be fun! He already loves her LOL...he wants to become best buds with her. It's so cute. <3

I also confess, I packed a LOT the other night. I still have to pack a bit more tonight/tomorrow & Friday...moving Saturday, eeek! Settlement is Friday so I'm excited for that too so I can start moving some stuff in. 

Otherwise...super busy day at work here...:icon_rolleyes: UGH!


----------



## horseluvr2524

I confess that I must be spending around 12 hours a day sleeping. What the heck. I feel like such a lazy bum. But I'm still getting all of the cooking and cleaning done. And I am getting over my SECOND cold since moving here to VA. Part of it is adjusting to a new climate. Part of it is because apparently during pregnancy your immune system is suppressed so you get sick easier. UGH. I used to NEVER get sick. NEVER. I think I went two years without having so much as a sniffle!

I also confess that I miss having a horse around to love on and eat up my time. But soon I will have a baby to eat up ALL my time. And BIL's kids will be here at the end of the month, so we will all be busy with them all summer. Then baby arrives about a month after they go. So I guess that I should enjoy this calm chill time while I have it.

I've been keeping in contact with BO in Ohio. Apparently Shan is living it up and is boss of the WHOLE herd. She goes out and plays, gallops, bosses, and grazes all day. Nice life! She should enjoy it while she can. It won't be too long before she's packing a little kid around. I have hopes of putting them into Pony Club. Here is a recent pic of her. She's really muscled up from all that turnout and play.

And now back to sleep I go.


----------



## Tazzie

@JCnGrace, we are being "cheaters" about it. We are using the existing fence and stringing hot wire up. It'll have a 10 mile charger on it, which will knock her on her tush if she messes with it :lol: she is respectful of hot fence at least. The hardest work has been the brush clearing, which Nick has graciously done. I've mostly just nailed in the insulators, capped the uncapped T posts, and helped string the wire :lol: sounds like your ponies were happy!! Oh my about your sister though!! :lol:
@carshon, right now I just hope I get to watch the karma bus nail her flat :lol: she'll have a train by the time it's all said and done knocking her out. She's screwed over A LOT of people, and has more enemies than friends. I'm very thankful she'll be close to home, just stressed she won't find the cows to be enough of a buddy. I've been TRYING to find a second buddy, but everything keeps getting shot down from Nick. And the stall isn't quite done (Nick gets ADD when working on things lol), but we could just toss a gate on and use it in the event of bad weather. The trail ride sounds lovely! I'm glad you were able to go! Good luck with work!
@PoptartShop, I have a couple, but it's thinning. I'm ok with that. I refuse to have a friend I have to walk on eggshells with. I'm too old for this high school drama crap. She never grew up. Claimed she had, but sorry. You don't throw away a friendship because they stood up to you. Not being catty is why I like @evilamc so much :lol: even Nick agreed last night that she's a REALLY good friend to me (and we owe her BIG TIME for everything she's done for us; it won't be forgotten and will be made up at some point lol). It won't be today unfortunately. Nick is hoping for tomorrow, but it almost may be Friday. We are getting storms tonight, so will see how that impacts the progress. However, I'll be stringing in the rain if I have to. I'll just be cussing her the entire time. Nick knows how bad I want this for my sanity, and he KNOWS our former BO is being berated repeatedly every day she's there. Once Izzie is gone, I'll be blocking both her and my former BO from Facebook. She regularly uses his, so unfortunately both have to go. I've told Nick he can keep at the very least him, but I may have him block her too. He's just as done as I am. I blocked her number last night so she can't call/text either one of us. I know she's well on her way to draining it. Have fun with your pony tonight!!! And YAY about moving!!! So exciting!


So we got quite a bit done last night. Nearly all of the insulators are on, minus where Nick was clearing brush (it was THICK). We had to stop since Nick ran out of gas in the chainsaw, and he was getting tired of brush clearing. We strung one whole roll of hot wire though, which did one entire side plus a portion of the next. Have a couple spots he has to tend to (staple the other fencing back), but it's coming along. He has to do the grounding rods still, and putting the connectors under the gates so they can be used. Tonight I think my father in law may be helping. If he does, the two of us will be stringing the wire while Nick finishes brush clearing and tacking up the insulators. Hopefully then we can team up to run the gate stuff. PRAYING we can fly through it and get it done, since if we do... we will be going to get Izzie tomorrow. Not getting my hopes up since NOTHING has set us back yet, but I'm enjoying it's been relatively easy sailing so far. Just lots of brush clearing lol and the loan money for the shed will be hitting within the next couple of days too, so then he can order everything to begin building the shed.

I'm so lucky to have such a handy man that loves me so much he drops EVERYTHING to get her home FAST.


----------



## GMA100

Shew!! I’ve been gone a while! 

Congrats again on the house and Promise, @PoptartShop! We need more pics of your new cutie pie! I hope it stops raining so you can have more time with her! 

Sorry you have to go through dumb crap, @Tazzie. I’ve come to a conclusion 90% of people on this planet are pretty much idiots. I bet you can’t wait to have your girlie home soon!! 

Well, @horselovr2524, you are creating a human, so don’t feel bad about sleeping so much  Shan is adorable! 
@JCnGrace, I highly doubt you’ll "lose it" ever. Ya know, they say owning lots of animals helps with mental health  
@carshon, what part of Alaska is your sister from? Sounds like you had tons of fun!! 

It’s good to see you back @6gunkid!! 


It’s not everyone, but I’ll _try_ to catch all the way up later  

Again, I’ve been crazy busy! After my sisters grad ceremony, grad party, 3 days of having a 24 foot water slide, Princess having 4 teeth capped, 2 cavities filled in, getting pneumonia from the intubation she had to have and staying a night in the hospital, me coming down with a cold and last night I had to watch around 35-40 kids with only 2 other girls younger than me. I am beyond whooped!!!! I had a pj day today and managed to get a decent amount of school done! Now I just need the rest of my life off LOL 

Picture is of the water slide we rented, it was sooo fun, but I’m sooo sore!


----------



## JCnGrace

Good luck with the move @PoptartShop, hopefully the rain will take a break during it. 


I've had those halters for years and they mostly still look new. Of course they don't get used that much either. Waiting for the farrier or vet is about the only time they wear them without being tied like for grooming or saddling. Sometimes not even grooming because they all like it and will stand with no restraints. The only ones that got their halters put on for the bridle path clipping session was Thunder and Frecks and that's only because there's not an outlet in their section of the barn so I have to take them out of their lot to the front door of the barn. They both wear green halters though. The one Freckles wears is the only one that looks fairly used but I bought it in 1989. I can remember that because it was Gracie's yearling halter and that's when I bought her and the halter. LOL 

@Tazzie, hopefully your BO will recognize his mistake before a marriage happens. Even if he loses all his money in the meantime it will be better than losing his home and property. 


I need to loan you Flash, he keeps all the fence rows cleared around here. LOL He learned it from his mama and she would and he still does gets down on knee so they could put their heads under the bottom wire to eat...sideways. Crazy things.

@GMA100, thanks for the vote of confidence but my memory isn't near what it used to be already. I think I've already used up every brain cell in my head because I can't remember hardly anything new. Half the time I can't remember my own phone number when someone asks for it but can rattle off the phone number from my childhood home. 


That slide looks FUN! 35-40 kids? You must be a glutton for punishment! Back when they were little I babysat for all 10 of my nieces and nephews at the same time while their folks all went to the same New Year's party. I couldn't wait for them to get back and as soon as they walked in the door I yelled at them "NEVER AGAIN!!!!" LOL

@horseluvr2524, Shan looks very content in her new home. There is nothing that catches my eye more than a sorrel mare with a little chrome. 


Sleep while the sleeping is good! If you're keeping nieces/nephews for the summer your nap time will be gone.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@blue eyed pony Aww, Ikora's pictures at sunset are so pretty!! So as her dapples  In here it's the opposite, not many TB or such  But maybe more Lusitanos will get your way in future, they are somehow in 'fashion' and more and more foreign people are betting on them, as they are very versatile and have good character.
@6gun Kid Hi!! Hope that you are feeling a bit better from the running over incident. What happened if you don't mind to tell us? And thank you. I really love those hats too, and I wish I had one as well, but they are so darn expensive!!  It makes part of our traditional riding outfit, and you cannot find a cheaper 'copy' unfortunately... 
@Tazzie You are welcome!! Actually I think just like you, I found really nice and supportive people in here, and I am very happy that I came across this forum 
I kind of feel sorry for BO, you know? She must be making his life miserable right now, as you can tell by the pressure he is putting on you to take Izzie away. I hope that when he finds out the kind of b***c she is it won't be too late, because it sounds like she will suck everything out of him. Anyway he should not be such blind and impose some boundaries.
I am glad everything is on the right path to get Izzie closer soon, you really have a great supportive partner there, and don't be like me, the worry queen, lol, I bet cows will be better than nothing to make her company. Keep us updated and yes, just step aside / block / delete such negativity from your life.
@carshon Sounds like you both had a great time riding! That's really nice. And I hope your hip hurting differently really is a good sign 
@JCnGrace Lol on the misunderstanding of 'last Summer'. Sometimes happens to me as well, both in portuguese and english. And most my halters have been brown and black, because well, dirt is not as much visible, lol!! But boarding by the sea I could never have one since 1989, as the metal parts get all rusty and finally helps breaking them. Even if I didn't use them, that I must becaus attention spam of Tuya is really small, she can stand still for a while but will wander off soon, lol! (if briddled she ground ties better)
@PoptartShop Thanks, I chose the pictures with BO's horses in it. They are all really fat and shinny, and have the sweetest character  
Aww, so nice Promise was good to you. You are starting to bond. I hope the weather improves around there as well so you can do more productive stuff with her. And yay about the move getting closer and closer!! 
@horseluvr2524 rest while you can  And I think it was the first time I saw your mare. Her star looks like Tuya's. She is so pretty!! (you could never guess I love her color, no? Lol!) Get well soon.
@GMA100 Whew I would need vacation too. Almost got tired just by reading all that. I hope both princess and you are better already. On the other hand the water slide sounded really nice and good fun!

Guess what? Nothing new, lol!! Just regular boring day at office... Can't wait for lunch time to go for a walk in the Sun


----------



## GMA100

Lol @JCnGrace, some would say im strict, but I usually just treat kids the way they deserve to be treated. If you’re sassing me, I’m not going to talk to you sweetly, if you’re bullying, you going to sit with me and then look the kid you were bullying in the eyes and apologize and say you’ll never do it again, if you push while you’re in line then I’m going to put you last in line.....If you treat me with respect, I’m actually fun and the amount of kids that have learned this and love me is pretty cool lol 
Usually run down of the night is feed them, keep them busy and *try* to keep them alive! LOL 

Tuesday was the hardest night I’ve ever done......I had a sweet 11 year old we usually have problems with come hug me and sit with me a while as she shared with me she’s going home in a couple weeks she hung around me the whole time and I knew she was trying to get as much time as she could before she never saw me again, a precious 5 year old was getting bullied because he was Mexican he cried and sat in my lap for a while, a teen girl was letting little girls listen to her explicit music, she also was talking very 'adultish' to the teen boys when I wasn’t around......Nights like that, I come away with a headache! I wish I could just spend more time with the kids, but with so many, I rarely have time to sit and talk and just _listen_, all of those kids need someone to listen! 


I’ll confess my voice isn’t hoarse just because I have a cold....between making my voice heard with all the Foster kids for several hours and then yelling at one of the dogs to 'leave those horses and cows alone' plus the cold, my voice is struggling LOL

Can I borrow a day of your life, @TuyaGirl?? Lol


----------



## Caledonian

The pictures are beautiful @*TuyaGirl* especially the elegant lady in blue.

Your welcome @*Tazzie *I think we’ve all had to deal with people like that at some point in our lives. Friendships change and people grow apart. I think I’ve got one extremely close friend who’ll do anything for me (and vice versa) and a couple of very good ones. Quality’s always better than quantity!:smile:

I hope you manage to get her home today.

@*GMA100* - you need to look after yourself as well, otherwise the kids won’t have you around :smile:. They sound like hard work but the good kind. It’s always nice when you make a breakthrough. It’s sad to read about kids having such a hard time.

@*horseluvr2524* - Shan’s beautiful. I’ve always had a very large soft spot for chestnuts with stars. I wouldn’t feel bad about sleeping either, your body’s having to do a lot of extra work, before you even start to think about cleaning and cooking.

@*JCnGrace* – Had to laugh at the story about the picture. She must’ve had kittens when she read it.:rofl:

@*PoptartShop* – I’ve got too many colours of headcollars, including black, and they all end up muddy grey :smile:. I do like the purple though.


It’s been another warm and sunny day here. I was off today as I’m working on Saturday so my friend and I decide to take them out. A quick groom before we started ended with us both covered in dust and I felt a bit grimy by the time we left the yard. LOL

We headed for a track that has small fixed jumps along it’s path and you can choose whether or not to take them. It was great to be able to canter and take them as they came, although, I don’t think Blaze was too keen LOL. 

Back to work tomorrow.:icon_rolleyes:


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

Sooo how hard is it to sell a car?

Still have merc, still been putting it out on side of road. Dropped price. Been in three parts of the country. 

And what do you know. Some woman loses control of her car and spins into our front yard taking out a fence post, gate and fence and damaging a tree. She ends up back on to the house which fortunately is not damaged but took out a downpipe and a window smashed. The gate wrapped around the back of the merc reducing chance of selling it to zilch :-(

Apparently she will live, but was in serious condition last night.

View attachment 959775


----------



## JCnGrace

Lost all my replies, dangit! Anyway @ShirtHotTeez, I'm glad the vehicle didn't end up inside your house. I still bet it gave you fright you won't soon forget.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

Yes we all got a fright. I rent a granny flat off the owners of this house. It is round the back of the house so you come back towards camera and to the right.

We reckon the woman had to be doing at least 80ks. she has hit a tree then the gate/post which must have slowed the car down otherwise it would have gone through their lounge wall! scary stuff. feeling the shock today.


----------



## 6gun Kid

@TuyaGirl , I was holding my wife's Horse for the vet and he bolted when she stuck a needle in his neck, and I was in the way and I was too stupid to let go the lead rope and got drug down the driveway. Lack of awareness and sheer stupidity on my part!


----------



## Tazzie

@GMA100, I'd agree with that entirely. This chick is smart, but just ROTTEN. I'll be happy to have her out of my life for good. But yes!! I'm pumped! That water slide looks like so much fun! And I'd be exhausted after all of that! And goodness what a day with all those kids! I'd have no voice left either!
@JCnGrace, we are hoping, but man is he wearing some thick rose colored glasses. It's bad when people who used to wish they'd work out are going "man I hope they break up." I'm hoping like crazy she'll drop him soon. Because if she doesn't... there is a high likelihood he'll sell his place here to move down there. Not saying his family wouldn't sell it back to him, but... I don't know for sure. Haha! Nick bought some new attachment for his weedeater that he's super thrilled with :lol:
@TuyaGirl, I'm glad I found it too  a lot of us feel sorry for him, though I am irritated with him at the moment. He's clearly being used as a puppet and he doesn't even see it. Nick might end up having a talk with him once we are out and the dust settles a bit. Bring up how she tried to rip me down telling me that his family hates me. Nick wants him to open his eyes to see how horrible she is. Nick is truly amazing to have done what he has in a week. He's just phenomenal. Hope you had your walk in the sun!
@Caledonian, this is a friend that had already walked out of my life back in college, and I let her back in. This time, it's done. Door is concreted shut and she's not welcome to even try to get back into it. When you put THIS much pressure to get me kicked out of a place we had no issues at, you're not welcome. Last time she did the blocking. This time, it's me. I'll be much happier, and it actually shows in the pictures from my last show. I hadn't had a drop to drink, and I look the most relaxed I've been at a show. Yay for a good ride!
@ShirtHotTeez, holy smokes!! I am so glad you all are ok! YIKES!


Sorry I slacked on updating :lol:

The fencing is DONE! Nick finished the last bit up last night and burned the brush (and shirts and hats ex friend gave me). I had gone down to help after work (Nick ended up taking the day off since no one was at the daycare when Nick tried to drop kids off), but took one look at Kaleb (who had been coughing and said he didn't feel well) and brought the kids home. Gave them a bath, and both took long naps. Ate a bit of dinner and they went right back to sleep for the night. Hopefully it's a short one...

Anyway, Izzie comes home TODAY! I'm stoked to have this all over with. I'm nervous about Izzie being alone, but I do hope she buddies up with the cows. It'd make Nick's life easier as I keep sending him options for a second horse... (where is @Change with that perfect horse :lol: wish we could have gotten Rapper!) He's turned everything down though. He is PICKY!

Also have a lead on a trailer Nick is going to look at tonight. They want $800 for it, and it's similar to what we've used. The guy said it needs new tires and brakes, but heck. $800 for a three horse slant with tack room/living quarters and that minor of work? Long as it's solid where the horse goes, we will be getting it.

Nick also broke ground where the barn will be going. He's going to do a building that is 24x30. It'll be split straight down the middle (so each half will be 12x30). On one side there will be three "stalls". Two will actually be 10x12 stalls. The last will be a feed/tack room. The other half will be hay storage. It will be a run in shed with gates to make it a bit friendlier for stall rest. It'll be like a castle compared to where Izzie is now :lol:


----------



## JCnGrace

@GMA100, my nieces and nephews were a bunch of little heathens. Bad enough in just their own family environment but get them all together in one place and the fireworks started. LOL Thankfully it got out of their system and they grew up to be respectable adults. 

@TuyaGirl, my life is pretty boring too but I like boring. 

@Caledonian, it's been so long since I've popped over a fallen log I'd probably end up wrapped around their neck these days. LOL

@Tazzie, yay for Izzie being home or at least she probably is since it's almost 11:30 pm. JC lived alone for a few years before I bought Gracie and he was fine with it. He didn't even have cow company. Even after getting Gracie it never made him nervous for me to take her away and leave him behind. He didn't like to go on trails by himself though. Gracie was the opposite. She hated being left behind but was fine going out alone so they complimented each other. 


Whew boy! remind me not to go 7 or 8 months without a trip to Sam's Club again. I hadn't been since that stock up trip I made before I had surgery last fall and I was just about out of everything I buy from there. Even worse than what that little shopping trip cost was sending hubby across the river to get the cigs I'd ordered. Not entirely his fault because they already had them bagged up when he got there but they gave him the wrong strength so when I saw them we had to go back across the river right into downtown Louisville during rush hour on a Friday. Take my word for it, you do not want to ever do that! 


Before we did any of that we went to Tumbleweeds (TexMex restaurant) in New Albany and I left my purse behind and so we'd already had one U-turn adventure. I don't know why I've started that little habit of forgetting my purse. I'd quit carrying one altogether if it wasn't for the fact that they make the front pockets on women's jeans so shallow these days that you can't trust anything to stay in them. Why did that fashion nonsense start anyway?


----------



## JCnGrace

I confess that I didn't do much of anything today other than deal with the mess I brought home yesterday, watch horse racing and The Adventures of Dr. Buckeye Bottoms, and do barn chores. It was a weird day weather wise for us. The sun would be shining so you'd venture out and then a rain cloud would pass overhead and dump on you. It did this multiple times during the day and is still doing it. It rained twice just while I was doing the barn chores and that only took about an hour.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@Tazzie that trailer sounds like a very good deal. And we will want every detail about how's Izzie adapting 
The setting of the whole area sounds great and I bet she will be very happy there 

@JCnGrace yeah,I like calm life as well, but my routine just drills me because I'd rather do something different, different job, different location to work... Oh well...

For a change I took someone to the barn with me last weekend. Was a lovely day and I planned on doing something productive horsewise.
When we arrived BO was in a hurry because was leaving with his driving horses to some event, but took the time to ask me if I had noticed something different on Tuya for the better because she had been out 24 hours for a few days in a row  And no fits apparently.
Then he left and I asked my friend to help me getting on Tuya and standing around just in case. Guess what, request denied, because I might fall and horses kick owners, bla bla bla. Just the confidence boost I needed, huh?  I even was left alone for that matter (friend went to the nearby beach), and had nothing left to do but put my big girl panties on and go for it. Tuya was very chill and the tacking process was perfect, no giraffe or moving around. Led her to the arena, no lunging, just walked her around a bit (she followed me loose as usual), and hopped on. No moving while mounting, but took off at a walk as soon as I landed my butt on the saddle. Felt her trying to rush a little but nothing bad. So yay for me, I rode my mare!! (for like 10 minutes, lol) - I didn't know when my friend would return and the path is through thick bushes, I got into "what if she spooks about it" mode, so just got off and gave her a big bath. And had to get rid of a tick on her back leg, near hoof, yuck!!

Funny thing - when I put her back in paddock she threw a really big fit, got all worked up trying to come inside her stable. So I brought her in and just filled her water bucket. No hay on purpose. After a while old girl found no fun being in, pawed to come out and went back to paddock happy and calm. Take that, horse psichology, lol!

Just because a picture of her face on Sunday, after she enjoyed making of me a human scratch post. Notice how white she is getting above her eyes. Can I turn back time?


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

@TuyaGirl people can be strange!! Glad you had a nice day with Tuya though 

I confess I haven't drawn anything for longer than some of you have been alive!! But I have braved putting up some pics for your (gentle) critique lol!!

Have called it "One Cool . . . pic" not because my pics are cool, just going with the theme of Sonny's name!!

http://www.horseforum.com/art-craft-work/one-cool-pic-790371/#post1970541915


----------



## TuyaGirl

@ShirtHotTeez I knew I had forgotten someone! I could not like your post because of the damage made, that sucks... Will the insurance pay for it? I mean not yours but the lady's? 
About the drawings, nothing bad to say, those are very nice and you are very skilled, I wish I could successfully make them. Loved the draft horses one  

Should have seen my friend's reaction when I took Tuya back to paddock and decided to chase him with her on the lead  Some people really are non horsey, lol!


----------



## Tazzie

@JCnGrace, yup! She's home! Got home roughly around 6 I think? Possibly earlier, but not by much. She seems happy enough at least! Yikes about the shopping trip!! That's a big haul! YUM to Tumbleweeds! That's our favorite place to go when we show in Shelbyville  hate when I forget my purse, ugh. We had rainy weather here too, ugh.
@TuyaGirl, it is! We checked it out, and Nick should have paid for it this morning. So we are set to bring it home and clean it up this evening! She seems happy! And aww, yay! I'm glad you got to ride!! WOOHOO! She looks fabulous 
@ShirtHotTeez, nice drawings!


IZZIE IS HOME! We borrowed my brother in law's livestock trailer to get her home, which she wasn't fond of. It had no mats in it, and made loud noises (all aluminum trailer). But eventually she trusted me and hopped in. Her and I hung around grazing while Nick checked the fence line, and then we gave her dinner since she seemed settled. Drove by later that evening and she was content grazing.

Saturday morning I went to check on her and she was in the far back corner of the field, not looking happy. I think she got spooked by the cows. Nick brought her up to show her the cows move away from her, but she was still wary. She settled to graze when we left, but then went and stood by the gate. That's where I found her Saturday night when I went to feed. Which stressed me out.

Sunday she was at the top of the hill, and started trotting when she heard the side by side. Went up and adjusted her fly mask (darn pony is working on getting it off even with her full leather halter on. Cows happened to be somewhat near her, so I showed her how they moved off. Did that a couple times. When I turned her loose she marched over the top of the hill to go bother them again :lol: I created a monster! Went to feed her Sunday night and took us a minute to find her. She was snoozing in the shade at the top of the hill! Brought her down to eat, and when she finished she followed us to the gate. When we drove back past about an hour and a half later she was back on the hill. So she seems content!

We have a lead on a second horse that we are going to go look at in the next week or so. It's one I've known for a few years and adore. So fingers crossed!

And pictures!


































































I also blocked the ex friend, so I feel so at peace now! It's wonderful!


----------



## JCnGrace

@TuyaGirl, Tuya looks like she was ready for a nap after your ride, she's so adorable. Gamble is getting a lot of white on his face too in his old age, gives them character, at least that is what I tell him and myself about gray hair. I'm glad you finally got some good horse time in but next time you need to leave that particular friend at home. LOL I've always gotten along pretty well with animals so when I see a person react who is afraid or doesn't like them whether it's a horse or a dog, I'm like "What's the big deal?". Hard to put yourself in someone else's shoes that's for sure.

@ShirtHotTeez, I think you did a great job on your drawings. I admire the talent it takes to do it. I can't draw a decent looking stick figure. 

@Tazzie, no more barn drama, yay, well more like BO's girlfriend drama. Looks like Izzie is adjusting to her new digs. TJ would be freaked out, he hates cows. The neighbors calves make him a nervous wreck if they are anywhere he thinks they shouldn't be. LOL


Yesterday was the first real day of my summer chores. I don't think they'd left the barn since the sun came up and it was a mess. Later on while fixing supper I went out on the deck to pet Naomi the cat, sat down on the step and had to pull a deck chair over to get back up I was so stiff. Thankfully one was in reach. LOL I best get in better shape than this before hay time comes around. Not that hay isn't starting to be baled now but we get round bales the first cutting so I have a couple more months before we'll be putting squares in the loft.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

@Tazzie what a fabulous property! Izzy will soon get used to the cows. We used to road ride a lot as kids, it was much safer then, and cows were really only a problem if they appeared out of no where. But goats, well they freaked the horses out from a mile away and even once familiar with the road they would still be very wary of the goats!!
@TuyaGirl still waiting to hear from police about the woman's insurance or whether I have to go to small claims. I have no insurance on the merc because I have been trying to sell it and cant afford to insure two cars. I will be so glad when this is all sorted and this car is out of my life!!!

Thanks for the kind words on the artwork. I wouldn't hang any of them lol but its a good start!


----------



## EventingVelvet27

I have too many saddle pads and horse treats, along with polo wraps I barely use, lol.


----------



## ThoroughbredBug

Clearing out my unused/unwanted tack and selling it all on CL or Ebay! Pumped for this because I moved barns and houses around the same time last July/August and never really cleaned and sorted everything lol Just plopped down a saddle stand and screwed some bridle hooks up in the garage and tossed everything I wasn't using daily in there. Big mistake, I know. But it's been lovely out and I'm enjoying just sitting and cleaning things with the garage door open and listening to some music. 

Leased my gelding 3 days/wk to get him out more to a wonderful gal who just adores him. It's been 3 months now and it's going very well. He's a tad more advanced than she is but he's a doll with her if she shifts a little and gets the wrong lead, or doesn't set him up right for a transition. I try not to let him 'guess' with me about certain things, but with her he's taking an appropriate level of control and getting confident even with her being a little tentative and soft in her cues. Two of her rides are lessons with BO as well, who's incredibly advanced as a breeder, trainer and rider, and BO thinks they make a great pair. I try to watch at least one of her days each week since she's still figuring him out and between me and BO, I know him best, and did all of his foundation training myself. I'm still going out 2 days/week, and working on _actually riding_ not just sitting on him and letting him run around tackless haha I've taken a few lessons here and there but I like to self-conduct and tweak stuff on my own if I can manage without eyes on the ground. Maybe I'll start jumping again later this summer when he's in better shape? Fingers crossed...


----------



## JCnGrace

@EventingVelvet27, you're preaching to the choir! LOL I don't know any horse owner who doesn't have a collection of things they don't need/use unless they are a recent horse owner and haven't had time to collect stuff yet.

@ThoroughbredBug, sounds like a nice way to combine relaxing and tack cleaning. The getting rid of it part is not my forte. LOL


Any horse that is willing to babysit a human is a keeper in my book. You have a good one on your hands!




So the comical bad luck continues. Got the knife stuck in the cabbage tonight while preparing supper. Pulling, pounding it on the counter etc...not working. Holler at hubby to come see if he can pull it out. He pulls, pounds it on the counter and tries flipping it off in the air. Knife still stuck hard and fast. Finally we had to get another knife and cut it out. Might need to write a new sitcom titled "Days Gone Wrong". LOL


----------



## 6gun Kid

So, Sunday was the Saddle Up for St. Jude trail ride. This one was extra special cuz my best buddy since grade school (my wife calls him my hetero life partner) got his daughter her first horse. It was a surprise, she just thought it was a loaner for the trail ride. Heck she was psyched just to go on the trail ride, when she found out her reaction was priceless!








Me (background) and Clay (foreground), he is on my horse I am on a client horse.








Chelsea and Shawnee, the smile says it all!


----------



## PoptartShop

@Tazzie YAYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I am SO thrilled for you that she is home. Such a beautiful place too, & I am glad she is settling in nicely. It will take some time, but she will be just fine.  YAYYY no more drama or having to listen to anyone's crap. That is such a relief.  Nick is soooo good!!! Glad it got done so fast, I am so happy for you guys!! Fingers crossed about the possibly new horse, too. Eeeeek!! So exciting!!!

@TuyaGirl YAY for riding!!  Tuya is so beautiful, and I think the white is pretty cute actually...she's adorable!! <3 She is very lucky to have you til the end of time!!


@JCnGrace OMG LOL you are a riot! I swear you could write a book on the crazy funny things that happen in your life. :lol: Aww! Glad you guys got it out though, sheesh!! LOL every day is an adventure, amiright?!

@6gun Kid love the photos, & so glad to see you back in the saddle!!  
& you can tell his daughter is sooo happy!! Aww!!

@Caledonian glad you were able to get a nice ride in.  Yay!! Ugh...back to work is always fun..NOT!


@GMA100 awww...I am sure it feels great that those kids can confide in you. It's a shame hearing what they go through. :sad:  Each one has a story. 
I hope your voice comes back soon too!! Ugh!


@ShirtHotTeez I like the drawings!

I confess, I AM OFFICIALLY MOVED IN! LOL....this weekend was insane, so much to move/unpack. But it went smoothly.  
I still have a lot to unpack, but I am doing it day by day. My boyfriend helped me a lot too.

I also confess, it FINALLLLLLLLLLLLLY wasn't a rainy day yesterday (I took off work to unpack etc.), so...I went to the barn, hungout with Promise & I did a little bit of groundwork first, then hopped on her in the arena...then I was like hmmm...it's a beautiful day for a trail...so, long story short, we went around the entire property & she was amazing! SO good!  I can tell the groundwork is paying off, & she is so smart & I can tell she will be really good on trails! I can't wait to take her to Fair Hill this summer. 

Also, ever since I started her new (way better than what she was on before) feed...she is looking better than ever.

Some pictures:


----------



## Tazzie

@JCnGrace, yes! No more stupid drama! I know people will begin asking me what the heck happened. I told what details I will be sharing to one friend, who I know will share with another, who knows everyone. SO. Hoping those small details will spread and I won't have to talk about it (wishful thinking). I'll feel better when she's more adjusted, but she's not as stressed out as I was expecting at least! She's not buddies with the cows, but they aren't freaking her out I don't think. I know she was enjoying them moving away from her lol good luck getting back in shape!! It has been rather toasty out here! Oh my gosh about the knife! Haha!
@ShirtHotTeez, thank you! The property is owned by my in laws and Nick's uncle's family. They've all welcome Izzie, and I feel pretty secure I won't be getting off of it before we are ready to buy our own farm! We are making sure to build their lean to on the in law's property though! And I'm hoping so. They may never be buddies, but I'd like them calmer around each other.
@6gun Kid, love the pictures!! She looks SO happy!
@PoptartShop, it is beautiful! I wish she'd settle in a bit more, but it's only been a couple of days. She will worry me sick though lol dang horse! It's so wonderful! It's also wonderful to be in charge of feeding her myself. Counted how many containers were empty, and they didn't feed her one night last week  so thankful to have in my care now! Not that's finishing any of her dinner, but at least she's getting it offered to her... Nick is as desperate to have it all done as I am, so it helps. He's my mister wonderful <3 and yes! I'm REALLY hoping he pans out! I texted her asking if we could come see him next weekend, and she hasn't responded. Figure I'll give her a couple more days. Nick just REALLY wants the shed built before a second horse comes home :/ I'm so glad you got moved in!! YAY!! And YAYYYY about getting to ride!! I'm so excited for you! Your post reads so happy it makes me smile 


So I'm a worry wart. Pretty sure Izzie has lost weight, and shes not been finishing her dinner. I knew it'd be a struggle to get her to eat it since we can't lock her up to eat (she has the worst ADD when it comes to dinner... why can't my horse be NORMAL), but she's barely eating half. Which I know isn't helping. I'm not entirely sure how much grass she's even eating as the majority of the time I go to find her she's not grazing. Just high stress. And I'm a worrier by nature lol

I did get to witness her drinking from the creek though, which was a relief. Her whole life she's really only drank out of a natural spring, so this was new to her. She's never shown any dehydration, but it was reassuring to witness her drinking. She grazed around me for a while before she decided she was bored with me and took off up the hill. Had a lovely left lead canter going up though lol even Nick stopped to admire it.

Izzie pictures!










































Nick leveling off the space for the lean to 










And we bought a trailer! It's not at all fancy, and needs a bit of TLC. But it's safe, solid, and 100% OURS! Cost all of $800 from a family friend


----------



## carshon

@Tazzie congrats on the trailer! And $800 sounds like a steal of a deal. I am sure she will settle down - another horse may make things better - but she looks fit and healthy in the pics. The pic of her drinking is just gorgeous


----------



## EventingVelvet27

@JCnGrace 

LOL!! Now I understand how people end up with soo many things!


----------



## JCnGrace

@gun Kid, thanks you for sharing the pictures. How exciting for the young lady! Been many years since I rode at a St. Jude event and just recently tossed the t-shirts I had acquired because they no longer fit. 

@PoptartShop, how relieved are you to get the move done? Packing aside, you've got the rest of your life to get that done. LOL Love, love, love Miss Promise's gentle expression. You're at such a great place in your life, enjoy!


Write a book heck, I'm pretty sure someone is secretly filming us and we're co-starring in a Three Stooges movie. LOL Feels like it anyway. Every day is an adventure but how we choose to look at is what makes a bad adventure or a good one. I tend to see the humor in things and hubby is the opposite, it's all drama for him. I always call Flash Mr. Grumpus because he always has a sour look on his face but maybe I should use the name for the hubby. :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## JCnGrace

Looked through the pics stored on the computer to see if I could find flash with his grumpy look. He was born with it and still uses this same look today. LOL


----------



## JCnGrace

@Tazzie, speaking as an enabler tell Nick you need second horse before the shelter is built because she needs another horse to stand nose to tail with in order to combat the flies she can't get away from by going into a barn. LOL Can you tie her to a fence post so she has to stay in one spot for her meals? She looks good though. Congrats on the trailer! It will offer you so much freedom to come and go as you please with Izzie.


----------



## JCnGrace

EventingVelvet27, I have so much stuff spread out between the garage, tack room in the barn and the horse trailer that I don't even know what all I have. Any time I have the urge for something new I clean out one of those areas and sure enough find something I swear I've never seen before. Kinda cool being able to shop in your own tack room. LOL


Sorry for the multiple posts you guys. I've been having trouble with losing stuff so trying out not putting so many replies in one post.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

JCnGrace said:


> @gun Kid, thanks you for sharing the pictures. How exciting for the young lady! Been many years since I rode at a St. Jude event and just recently tossed the t-shirts I had acquired because they no longer fit.
> 
> @PoptartShop, how relieved are you to get the move done? Packing aside, you've got the rest of your life to get that done. LOL Love, love, love Miss Promise's gentle expression. You're at such a great place in your life, enjoy!
> 
> 
> Write a book heck, I'm pretty sure someone is secretly filming us and we're co-starring in a Three Stooges movie. LOL Feels like it anyway. Every day is an adventure but how we choose to look at is what makes a bad adventure or a good one. I tend to see the humor in things and hubby is the opposite, it's all drama for him. I always call Flash Mr. Grumpus because he always has a sour look on his face but maybe I should use the name for the hubby. :icon_rolleyes:


lol. well if hubby thinks you are referring to the horse he wont get offended and only you and flash (and us) will know any different :rofl:


----------



## TuyaGirl

@ThoroughbredBug Sounds like you have a great horse! I hope that he gets in better shape so as you can jump this Summer 

@6gun Kid Lovely horses! Thanks for sharing. I love the girl's smile, I wish someone had offered me a horse when I was younger and not have to wait till 31 years old to get my old girl 

@PoptartShop Yay for the official moving in! Do the unpacking day by day, start with main things first and go from there. And second, big, huge, YAY (lol) for the ride!! Promise is so beautiful, very girlie, you know what I mean? Very delicate face  And thanks for the compliment on Tuya, she really is staying forever with me, and beyond that in my heart.

@Tazzie Wow, love, love, LOVE the trailer!!  And I think Izzie is looking pretty good. I understand the worries, I would too, but give her time to adjust, you are being wonderful and caring with her. A second horse would help the transition, if she does not try to kill it, lol!! (seriously, kidding here, I speak by personal experience, mares you know?). The stream pictures and the one where she is standing uphill are wonderful. And also yay for the blocking!!

@JCnGrace I would buy the book or watch the series, lol!! And that picture of Flash just made my day. Seriously  Do you have more? Lol! What a grumpy little fellow!
And thanks for the compliment on Tuya, that was after she took a good scratch on my elbow, she was leaning on the gate to reach out for me, and was feeling quite lazy


----------



## JCnGrace

@ShirtHotTeez, he'd know, we have the doom and gloom "discussion" often. Funny thing is his son is starting that same attitude in his advancing age so he's seeing what I mean when I get on him about it and there has been improvement. Getting a dose of his own medicine and finding it bitter, in other words. LOL

@TuyaGirl, I have another from the same age and one where he's a bit older with ears up but still has a grumpy expression. I think it's the partial blue eye that gives him the look. LOL


----------



## Tazzie

@carshon, thank you! It wasn't exactly what I wanted (not really all that close), but you can't beat the price Nick wants to do a bunch of work on it this coming winter. He's toying with the idea of converting it to a straight load. We would already be cutting the rear tack out since I'm not a fan of it, and we can't fit the RZR in it currently. So we will see! He pressure washed it last night, so it looks much better already  and I know. I just get anxious lol I'm working on the second horse right now. If it were up to me entirely I'd be buying the one we are just going to look at. I've already met him before and like him a lot. Just need Nick to give his opinion *sigh* but I loved that picture too!
@JCnGrace, LOVE the pictures of Flash!! He's so handsome! And haha! I'm trying SO hard right now for the second one! Trying to talk him into seeing him on Monday :lol: their board would be due on the 1st, which would include a training bill. SO! I'm trying to save them cash too :lol: and I held her last night while she ate. Unfortunately the ex friend taught her a couple of years ago if she pulled just right she could break her halter and be free. I was LIVID when she told me this. So tying is unfortunately not an option. And thank you! We always had free rein of the other trailer we borrowed, but we wouldn't dare ask to borrow it now. So the trailer had to happen quickly. It'll look nicer after some work 
@TuyaGirl, thank you! I'm loving it more now that it's cleaned up and becoming OURS!  she seems more content now, which helps me out a bit. Haha! That is why I want a gelding. I think a mare would cause constant battles lol and I love them too! YES! Blocking is the best feature EVER! I have her blocked from calling/texting me and blocked her and former BO on Facebook (she'd use his to stalk me). It was rather freeing 


So I'm trying to convince Nick to take the trip to get lumber tonight. It's a bit wet to try and ride or level the ground, so not much else to do. This way we'd have more than just an estimate on cost. I'm also trying SUPER hard to talk him into going to see the possible horse on Monday. He'd be coming back from his riding trip, but I'm trying to convince him to meet me :lol: we will see.

Nick pressure washed the trailer and got the nasty carpet out from the rear tack. Needs to be wire brushed to get some stuck on stuff off, but we won't do that until we go to paint it. Which would be after Nick fixes up the inside how he wants to. He MIGHT be converting it to a two horse straight load, so we will see. There is a neat group on Facebook with trailer conversions that @evilamc told me about, and I added Nick to it to give him ideas.

Izzie did finish most of her dinner last night though  and I was told I'm crazy and she's not losing the weight I thought she was. There was also patches of dirt on her, so someone at least feels comfortable enough to get down and roll. So that was pleasant to see!


----------



## Caledonian

@*JCnGrace *– Flash is a handsome man. It’s like he’s looking back at the camera with the partial blue. 

The cabbage and knife story…:rofl:

@*PoptartShop* - Yay for getting out for a ride. You seem to be really comfortable with her. It takes me a little while to feel at ease with a new horse, especially out on a trail. Congrats, moving into your new house.

@*6gun Kid* - Wonderful photos, especially Chelsea and Shawnee. Beautiful markings on both horses. 

@*Tazzie *– Izzie looks really well and I’m glad that she’s settle in to her new place. Lovely photos.

@*ThoroughbredBug *-Sounds like you’ve found a good rider for your horse to look after.



We’ve been very lucky with the weather; it’s been warm and sunny for the majority of the week, with only a few nights of light rain. However, the ground’s getting very hard and dusty in some areas. 

We were able to ride last night. A friend came over and put two of us through our paces for over an hour. Most of it without stirrups Ugh! The ground work was tough enough but, as Blaze had done well over fences last week, the other two ladies decided that some jumping might be fun. I disagreed, as my legs were already like jelly; of course, I lost the argument.:|

We progressed from one fence, to jumping a grid of five bounce fences without stirrups or reins and with our arms out like aeroplanes. Her jokes about helping us to fly off did not go down well.:icon_rolleyes:

By the end, I was exhausted and I’m sure I got an ‘I hate you’ look from Blaze. I’m doing a good impression of walking like Yosemite Sam today as everything is aching. 

Anyway, I confess that I’ve got to hobble to the dentist tomorrow morning for a check-up. I don’t know anybody who likes going but I feel the need to say that I REALLY hate the dentist. Whether it’s sitting in the waiting room listening to distant drilling or being stuck in the reclining chair, it’s just Ugh!!!

I hope everyone’s having a good week.


----------



## PoptartShop

@Tazzie I love the trailer.  And what a steal!  Izzie really looks so happy. You can tell she's super happy to be home...she doesn't look like she lost weight. But I know it's hard not to worry. And that is good she finished her dinner last night. See?! She will be all settled in in NO time.  Yay!

@JCnGrace that side eye picture cracks me up. :lol: Everyone keeps saying that to me...it's true...I really do feel at ease now & I feel like everything is going the way it should be. But I'm very humble & neutral about everything, because life is unpredictable. & she really is super sweet.  Her face matches her personality!

I unpacked 3 more boxes last night...tonight I am not unpacking A THING! IT CAN WAIT. LOL.

@Caledonian thank you! It sorta just happened. We are still connecting & getting that bond, but I feel like it is already happening. She walks right up to me already in the field most of the time! Usually it takes awhile for a horse to do that (at least other horses I've been with). I think honestly, she just needed a 'person'. Before me not many people really gave her the attention that she needed.

@TuyaGirl thank you. Her face is one of my fav things about her! She really is super sweet & super girlie. LOL. You are right about that. & I know, Tuya is your heart horse forever <3

I confess, I have some other news...(it's not set in stone/finalized) but...OK...
so, the barn lately has had some new ownership (no names) & things have kinda gone downhill...with a lot of the boarders. Me? Not really, I have had zero complaints.

BUT. That being said, there's just so much drama surrounding me & I literally go to the barn, see my horse, & leave...like I don't stay or talk to people. Which is fine because I stay to myself anyway, but the barn should be a happy place...

So I've been trying to find a private barn/space for field board. Been looking around like crazy...well, another person at my barn was looking for the same thing, & we are both going in on it. I have known this person for years by the way.

Tonight we meet with the BO & hopefully sign papers...we are hoping to move our horses on Saturday. 

It's kinda shorter notice than I'd like, but...oh well. Things happen. Opportunities like this do NOT come often. My contract did not say I need to give 30 days notice either, I read it over, did not say anything about a notice, so I should be fine. Worse case I will have to pay some $$, but regardless, I am taking her Saturday early AM & that's that!  End of story. I will be telling the BO tonight. People have been leaving that place left & right (without much notice too) because of the BS.

SO FINGERS CROSSED!!


----------



## JCnGrace

Thanks @Tazzie and @Caledonian. I do have a "handsome" picture of him to post since the ones I posted were to make fun of his grumpy face.


----------



## JCnGrace

@Tazzie, what a good thing to teach a horse...NOT! The horse my sister had was horrible about tying short and it was not a fun thing to deal with. Oddly enough you could tie her out long and she was very good with that. 


Rarely is your first trailer your last trailer and instead provides a learning curve for what you want in your next trailer. 

@Caledonian, I do not envy your sore muscles, I remember them well. Without a doubt if I bothered to ride longer than 20 minutes or so I wouldn't be able to walk the next day.

@PoptartShop, so when you move Promise will it be a self care type of board? 


My confession for the day is I dang near caught the kitchen on fire tonight. Maybe my luck is changing for the better because it did stay contained to the stove. Was boiling water with some oil in it to cook spaghetti and it boiled over. Oil + gas stove + being in the other room and not minding it = not good. No damage done to even the stove though, just a mess to clean up.


----------



## PoptartShop

OK...so, last night went VERY well!! The owners of the property are SUPER nice, great people (one of my friends knows them also). It's a super peaceful place.

We will also have access to an arena next door.  There's tons of trails, and plenty of places to ride. No gopher holes, everything has been checked and the fences are in perfect condition.
My friend Christina (basically my BFF) lives like 5mins from there, so that's even more awesome!! Just so excited.

The grass is AMAZING...they are gonna be so happy. It's just gonna be Promise, Gia, & Cal (my other friend's two horses). YAY!! 

The place is BEAUTIFUL. Even more pretty in person. Great condition, well-kept.  We can basically make it our 'own'.
@JCnGrace Ugh, he's so handsome!! <3 Yes, it's like self-care. We just have to provide the hay, feed (I already pay for my own feed anyway), etc. Christina knows a great hay place that is reasonably priced too, and free delivery.
But we have free (we don't have to pay for it) electric, water, they have a TON of stuff and they will help with lawn maintenance. So it's super perfect. 
It's honestly what I've wanted for awhile. I am so sick of boarding barns/drama. :icon_rolleyes:

Someone complained their food was getting stolen the other day! I always keep my feed at home and pre-bag it there, but now I will be able to leave it at the barn and not worry about it.
I leave NOTHING at the barn. It sucks. I can't even leave a halter because people steal stuff. :sad: It's horrible.

 We are officially trailering tomorrow AM!! I told the BO last night after we signed, and she actually took it well, she said if any issues arise I am welcome back. I told her she can visit Promise anytime, although I am probably just going to keep to myself; she doesn't know EXACTLY where I'm going anyway (the address etc). Not her business. I was VERY nervous because it could've went FAR south...but we have a good relationship, so I am glad it went the way it did.

But I just can't wait to go. It's just going downhill.

Hopefully getting outta work early today so I can go do some groundwork with miss Promise, & then do more unpacking at the house...yay...LOL. :lol:

Otherwise...supposed to have a BBQ at Christina's tomorrow (she is helping us trailer the horses!) then Sunday my brother & his wife are coming over from Indiana to visit my parents, so hopefully it doesn't rain so I can swim...& more BBQ. YUM. LOL. Haven't seen my brother in awhile, so it'll be nice.

I hope everyone has a great weekend. I will be sure to take LOTS of pics of Promise in her new humble abode tomorrow!!!


----------



## JCnGrace

I confess that I had my replies typed and ready to go but instead of hitting the post reply button I went up top and clicked the X to shut down the forum. How stupid was that? Too tired to retype it all tonight so will get back to it tomorrow. I need a nap! LOL


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

@JCnGrace - Flash is SO handsome!!


----------



## JCnGrace

@PoptartShop, good not to burn bridges even if you have no plans to go back. Someday you may decide to go full board again and you might need a reference so now you know you have a good one in your "bank". 


How did the move go? 


Thanks @JoBlueQuarter! He's a pretty good boy although can be a bit on the lazy side. Rock solid for trail riding though.


You've been MIA, everything ok up your way?


What was funny about me hitting the wrong button last night and losing everything I typed was that I had shared an e-mail conversation I had with my niece that went like this:


She starts it out with "Oh ye who never forgets anything" and then goes on to ask what the formula my breeder friend taught me in figuring out a mare's due date. My reply was "I can't remember boo crap these days but I'm glad you think I'm smart." 


Ironic huh? LOL


Anyway, I did still remember the answer to that but probably because she asks me the same question every few years. I don't know why she can't remember it. In case any of you are curious it's 11 months and 10 days from the last date bred.


Went to Rural King for dog food and was hoping I could just happen to find a graduation card (I did) and walked out with some hard candy and fly spray concentrate in my sack as well. I can never stick to only buying what I go in for.


I also ignored their "Do not handle chicks" sign and held a couple of them. I can not help it, baby animals are my drug of choice and I'm badly addicted. It didn't even bother me that one of them peed on me. LOL


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

@JCnGrace - Just some family issues and a really busy life. Nothin' to worry about.  I'm also addicted to baby animals. Bottle calves... the orphaned pigeons I'm raising... the young button quail that I'm buying in a couple days... before long maybe I'll have some pigeon and dove chicks, etc, etc. :lol:

Lemme attach some pics of the lil' pidgies and soon-to-be-mine Buttons. <3

(The pigeons are a lot older by now - they look full-grown)


----------



## JCnGrace

Aaaaw @JoBlueQuarter, too cute! Babies make me go all mushy and I'm not normally a mushy person. LOL


----------



## TuyaGirl

@Caledonian Yosemite Sam is one of my favourite Warner Bros characters. I think your description accurately describes some of us walking after some rides, lol!
@JCnGrace I agree with Caledonian and think that the combination between blue eye and looking back creates the grumpy look. He is gorgeous. Lol, I would not resist holding the baby chicken either, but karma made sure to tell you that you should not have done it in an original way. Glad everything was ok after the stove episode, once my mother forgot the water to make tea and besides the pot going to garbage, the kitchen smelled awful for quite a while.
@PoptartShop glad to know that former BO was easy going about the leaving warning, and even left the door open in case something goes wrong. I didn't remember it being so bad there, so I am happy for barn switching. I could never board in such suspicious climate, I have all my things at the barn and distracted how I am I would probably drive 40 minutes to get to barn and realize all horse tack was left at home, lol!
We want pictures!!
@JoBlueQuarter hi, how are you? Aww thanks for sharing the pictures, especially of the pigeon. I raised some at home, so I miss those cute little faces 

Been missing a couple days, work has been draining and I feel like doing nothing.
Saturday BO was waiting me all happy to let me know Tuya was outside all time without any issue, he even relocated the fence so she could reach fresh grass and she respected the wire. We both think she looks better, as she lost some of the hanging belly and that helps with the poor topline appearance.
I had in mind to ride just a little bit, so when I went to pick her up something funny happened: keep in mind that Tuya ALWAYS comes when called, I never had to bribe with feed or so, except for when she was in a pasture with a very hard to catch mare.
So I reached the gate, called and she came. All good. Until she reached near the gate and stopped. I swear I could read her thoughts, that were something like "I remember, last weekend you sat on my back again", and she slowly turned around and left, lol! My old girl really is something unique 
So I had to bring her out (she didn't ran from me). Tacking I felt the briddle was too short and called BO just to look at it. Actually was (someone used it, it's ok between us), and Tuya stood patiently while I tried it on 3 times, no giraffe. Overall she was very good, until the herd appeared at pasture corner galloping, playing big, snorting, you name it. Spring, thunderstorms and the recently gelded horse around calling made them very excited, and Tuya wanted to go, go, go, in such ways BO had to hold her himself. So I chickened out and didn't get on her, played the follow game instead, which was good fun 
Sunday BO would not be there, and rain was predicted, so I stayed home. It didn't rain...

Here is a link to the described above, hope you all can see and mind my voice and laughter. 

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1178161678987427&id=100003808172048


----------



## Caledonian

Good luck with the move @*PoptartShop* - I’ve had similar experiences at DIY yards and it was the main reason for renting my field. The stables came free with it, due to a very kind farmer. I was on my own but you’re better to have trusted friends with you so that you can share the work. Given that you’ve left on good terms, it gives another option if something comes up. 

A BBQ sounds good.

@*JCnGrace - *I agree; no baby animal is safe when I’m around, they must be snuggled and petted and loved.. Kittens are my weakness.

Flash sounds like my kind of horse – steady and good for trails. My tastes have changed as I've got older

@TuyaGirl – You could just hear the ‘Nope, not falling for that one again’ when she turned and walked away. :rofl:

It’s good to hear that she’s settled and improving. I wish I had a BO who was that supportive when I kept mine in yards. 


It’s still warm, sunny and dusty and we’re starting to get wildfires, the worst one is in the Highlands. It’s not been excessively hot, just too dry for too long.

Nothing to confess as there’s very little happening, other than working and a visit to the supermarket. 

It’s been a quiet day at work as everyone seems to have taken the public holiday while, in contrast, the roads are full of cars and the town seems to have tripled its population over night. 

Anyway, I hope everyone had a good weekend and the start of the week hasn’t been too bad.


----------



## Caledonian

@*JoBlueQuarter *- Your birds are very cute. Good to see you back


I had a companion today. A baby Jackdaw, not quite into his adult feathers, decided to make his home on my ledge this morning. He spent the day sleeping, preening and staring into the room. He wasn’t overly concerned at me peering back out, or the clicking of the camera. Neither was he bothered when I shut the window as I was leaving. I don’t think he was overly keen on the height; maybe flying lessons are in order.:smile:


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

Aww, @Caledonian. Cute little bird!


----------



## carshon

I confess a long weekend came and went with no riding. The temps were in the 90's with heat index's over 100F and I am just not going to ride in that. The horses were sweating just standing in the dry lot!.. Hopefully going to get some riding in this week.


----------



## blue eyed pony

So we have had an interesting week.

The internship is going well. Boss likes me, I like the job and the people, I'm having a ton of fun, and I've finally been able (as of today) to buy myself a really nice camera.

Ikora soared to new heights with her jumping. I am very proud of her. She's a handful, but with effective enough riding she's an amazing bold jumper. TOO bold sometimes :lol: and would occasionally rather fling herself through a fence than jump it nicely, but we're working on that.

And then... last Tuesday I think it was? She came in with a leg like a tree trunk. And a TINY nick on it. Literally no reason it should have swollen up so badly. Ugh. Horses. 

Anyway, turns out the nick is most likely a coincidence/unrelated to the swelling and minor lameness. After a week, the swelling has gone down a lot, and what is still there is mostly localised to low down on the front of her cannon. So I'm thinking extensor tendon. And I'm thinking a minor strain, because if she had a tear she'd be a lot lamer, right? :| 

The night before she came in with the fat leg we had a lot of rain & she's on clay based soil so it gets EXTREMELY slippery when it's wet. I'm thinking she's just pulled it slipping in the pasture like an idiot. But we're keeping it wrapped until the swelling is down. She's sound on it now


----------



## JCnGrace

@TuyaGirl, it won't let me watch your video without logging in to facebook and I don't have an account, bummer.


Sounds like you enjoyed your barn time even if you didn't get to ride.

@Caledonian, neat looking bird, we don't have that kind here. I can't remember ever seeing a bird with blue eyes.

@carshon, same here. I've been in get the barn chores done as fast as possible so I can get back in the AC mode for several days now. Flies have been horrible too. They were all standing around stomping as I was cleaning the lean-to so I stopped cleaning to spray them all down with fly spray and by the time I was done with cleaning the flies were tormenting them again. I also found some bot eggs on Cloud. WTH, bot flies usually don't come around until late summer.

@blue eyed pony, scary thing about Ikora's leg swelling up like that, glad she's doing better. Wonderful pictures!


----------



## Tazzie

@Caledonian, thank you  I think she's liking her new digs  and goodness at the lesson! I'd be exhausted!!

@PoptartShop, I love it too  it'll be perfect for what we need. Nick is going to convert it to a two horse straight at some point in the future, and eventually have more room in the living quarter area. He has grand ideas and can weld, so guess we will see how it looks lol she at least settled in enough to run from me on Saturday haha! Brat! And yay about moving Promise! I think it's a good move for you 

@JCnGrace, he's so handsome! And yeah, I'm even more irritated after our trail ride Sunday that she doesn't tie well. Tried one of those blocker type tie things. Yeah... all it taught her is she can still get loose without breaking her halter. May be time for her rope halter and a tree again... she'd been doing well, then relearned she could break her halter this winter when she had her spa time. I wasn't amused. And yeah, I know it won't be the last. But Nick is planning to fix it up nice so it'll work for a while at least  I don't blame you for handling the chicks though! And I feel leaving with more than you go for is my problem too haha!

@JoBlueQuarter, glad all is well with you! Love the pictures!

@TuyaGirl, silly Tuya! No leaving mommy behind! Can't say I blame you for chickening out on riding though.

@carshon, sorry it was too hot to ride! I hate when it's like that!

@blue eyed pony, I hope Ikora heals up.


Whew, sorry for the late response! Had started to type one up on Friday, and then we were allowed to leave early lol so that didn't happen.

Nick left Friday night with Kaleb on a riding trip  Syd and I cleaned some since @evilamc and another friend were coming to our house Saturday evening to go trail riding on Sunday! Saturday I finished the house, and went to go catch Izzie. And spent an hour chasing her around 20 acres... I was not amused at all. I did finally catch her so she could eat, but I wasn't happy.

Alicia made it with our other friend safely, and we set up their girls in the pouring rain. Fortunately, Nick had taken the camper leaving our giant carport open. So we barricaded one end of it and put fence in the grass and around the front so the girls would have shade and protection from any more rain!

Sunday we drove down to get Izzie, and ponied her with my car back to the house lol we got a lot of odd stares haha! Hauled Izzie over to the trails first, then our friend and I went back for the other two girls (two horse trailer). All tacked up and hit the trails! The trails were slick from the rain, and some trees were down, so we didn't do a super long trail ride. Which was fine since all of our ponies were exhausted. Izzie got to practice leading though! We had a good time!  after we finished, we went to Dover for their sales  we all spent a decent amount of money haha! Then went to my in laws for their party  we had so much fun!

Yesterday... Nick and I took the kids to look at a horse  I've known this horse for a few years and loved him. Well... contingent on a test ride, we will be buying him. Nick is smitten with him on the ground, and entrusting me to get him trail safe for him. I'll give more details once we actually arrange the test ride (praying we can do it tonight or tomorrow), but he's a four year old purebred Arabian gelding that has been in professional training for two years. He's with a super quiet/soft former Amish gentleman who has really done wonders with him. He's been trained Western, and currently undefeated, but they all think he'd be happier moving out and doing something other than western. We will see what he thinks of something more like what Izzie does! Ultimately though, he'll be Nick's trail horse, and go to shows so we aren't leaving the little brother behind when Izzie goes to shows. It's quite the opportunity for us, and his owner can't imagine a more perfect home for him. So fingers crossed!!

Pictures from the last two shows 


















































Izzie snoozing with the gelding I show









Picture at home:









And trail riding with Alicia and friend 










































Tired pony! A mix of sweat and the brush being SOAKING wet!









Videos!

Being the trail boss:





And running away from me... least she's pretty? lol


----------



## JCnGrace

@Tazzie, love the picture where your leaning forward and rubbing her poll. The look on her face is pure bliss. Yay for the fun weekend! Except for catch Izzie time, I must admit I was laughing at her because she sure was having a good time even if you weren't. LOL She isn't acting like her back is bothering her at the moment either.


One of my sisters calls Flash, Wally One Eye. She hates blue eyes on animals. My dog really freaks her out because he has two. LOL


----------



## Spanish Rider

I really need advice on a legal property issue (rights of way), so I have opened a thread: http://www.horseforum.com/general-of...t-sign-790655/

I have to present our case in writing by this afternoon (Thursday EST). 


Any help/advice/wording would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## blue eyed pony

So I took her to the round pen, let her go, and started snapping...

I think she's feeling good.

Last photo is a bonus for the funnies  she KNOWS she's not allowed to chew the posts, but I snapped that right before telling her off. She's not a cribber, she just chews. (And she's not lacking in roughage either, she's on free choice hay, she just thinks pine is tasty)


----------



## PoptartShop

Well, the move went really well.  
Promise got on the trailer within about 10mins. She was so calm & willing.

The BO used to 'smack her butt' and yell at her to get her on the trailer (which believe me, I am not a fan of)...all we did was use pressure and release. Calm. No yelling or anything. And a treat, LOL. She is so good.

After all the horses got on the trailer (mine and my friend's two), the BO pulled up...I'm glad she wasn't there, because she would've probably tried to help get her on the trailer & there was no need. So...within 5mins we got outta there.
NEVER LOOKING BACK! LOL...

I found out a few things :sad: My friends didn't wanna tell me until we were outta there, and I see why...I would've punched her in the face...

So, apparently the BO (the one who got me Promise) has a friend, let's call her Mary...well. I knew about her because I met her when I signed Promise's papers. She was there when I met Promise's owners from the racetrack (I met them when I signed, super nice people).

She was a bit aggressive with horses, I've known that from what I have heard.

WELL...listen to this.

So, when Promise got her shots done before I signed (her spring shots), they trailered her to the vet...well...one of my friends was at the barn when that happened, and they saw something...

Mary apparently grabbed a dressage whip (one of the ones with the long things at the end, I forget what they're called)...& basically beat (yes, beat) Promise on the butt multiple times. Not just a tap etc. like BEAT. Like it was a sledgehammer kinda thing. Freaked her out.
Promise got scared and was super anxious after getting on the trailer.
The BO was there and did not stop her or say anything.

Then, when they got back, Promise didn't want to get off the trailer...so Mary beat her again...

NOW I know why Promise got a bit anxious after she got on. :sad: Took a bit for her to calm down. I never want her to feel like that.

Yes I'm p'd...I wanna curse her out because I'm so mad but what would that even do now. :sad: Mary is a you-know-what.

BASICALLY, I refuse to ever have either one of them see her ever again. I'm glad she doesn't know where I keep her.

But I will show pictures in a little bit.  The new private barn is GORGEOUS & they're all settling in nicely. The first 2 days were a bit rough, but now they're so calm & just loving life <3

Just happy I am the one who will be with her every day, & I am the only one 'disciplining' her...

Lots of barn drama too at the old place, so I'm glad me & my friend got out- 6 people are leaving apparently. LOL. It's a long story, but that place is going soo downhill & I'm glad it's not my problem anymore.


----------



## Tazzie

And the forum ate my post... stupid forum.

@JCnGrace, that was one of my favorites too! Her treat after a ride is a good face scratch, and since the ride was so good she got it a bit early lol the weekend was a blast! Thankfully she hasn't run me like that since lol let me catch her easily twice now. She's definitely feeling better! It was actually the backs of her legs that were bothering her, but they seem to be good  I know a lot of people that don't like blue eyed animals, but I do! And Flash is a much better name 

@PoptartShop, OMG! There is NO reason to beat a horse like that! In my experience it just makes it worse. Particularly with something like trailering. I'm so glad she's with you and won't have to experience that again! UGH!


Tonight is the big night! Tonight we go ride the gelding to see if we will be buying him  Nick is basically set on buying him as long as the ride goes well. His exact words were "if you can handle him, buy him." He knows I'd gear all riding to be able to hand him off down the line to Nick when he's had more miles on him.

We also may be trying a treeless Dressage saddle. @evilamc has been suggesting them for a while, but with my particular pain in the rear I worried she'd hate it. However, now I'll be showing two horses under saddle for the time being (Nick wants the gelding to get show miles like Izzie). So it may be worth our while to have separate padding situations with one saddle. That and I'm beyond done with saddle fit issues with Izzie. Just have to do my research into price and what not, and I won't buy anything without a trial.

Nick worked on the trailer last night  it needs to be raised a bit since it sits way too low, but that's doable this weekend. It's safe, just lower than he wants it. We bought mats for it last night, and Nick cut them and fit them into place. It looks better already! He welded any pieces of metal that were popping up inside, and fixed the wiring so the lights worked. I took bolt cutters and cut off the old chain trailer ties, and put new trailer ties on. I need some twine to attach them to since I don't like how they fit at all.

Izzie was also thrilled to see us last night  ate majority of her dinner until it started raining and her food got wet. She doesn't like that at all lol

Pictures!

















Notice how close she is to the cows? She purposefully walked there









Our trailer! Looking better! This winter we will be wire wheeling it to get the rust off and clean it up super nice 









Videos


----------



## JCnGrace

@Spanish Rider, for some reason your link doesn't work., says invalid forum...blah blah blah. I found it in the General Off Topic section though. Sorry I don't know a thing about the subject but I hope it all goes well. 

@blue eyed pony, naughty girl and you can see her looking at you to see if she's going to get in trouble. LOL

@PoptartShop, glad your out of there and away from those people. Can't wait to see the pictures.

@Tazzie, hope the test ride goes well. If it doesn't I saw an advertisement for 2 free paint/morgan mares, 6 & 7 years old and the picture showed a little kid riding one of the mares in a halter and lead rope. Might be worth the drive for free, the advertiser said they had to get rid of them and wanted them to go to a good home, tack & hay was included. Makes you wonder about the circumstances.


----------



## PoptartShop

@Tazzie EEEEK what an exciting night this is for you!   Fingers crossed Nick likes him &...ENDS UP WITH HIM!  He is gorgeous too. The trailer looks good!
I'm sure Izzie is always happy to see you. Definitely a perk having her at home. <3

LOL the video of her running is so majestic..she looks lovely even though she was being a little brat. :lol: So much room for her!!
Sounds like she doesn't mind the cows at all!

Treeless saddles are nice. I have a barefoot treeless that I am dying to try out. I just have to get a girth for it. :lol:

Definitely don't buy anything without a trial. That is your best bet.
I know! You want the trailer to be a GOOD experience...not a scary one. :sad: Ugh. Makes me so mad.

So happy I am outta there too.

Pictures  We cleaned up & organized the barn, it looks really good. I love it! They are settling in nicely.

The chestnut is my friend's horse Cal, & his other horse (she is an Arabian) Gia.  Gia is Promise's BFF! Cal is the 26yr old gelding who keeps the gals in line. He's a lucky man. LOL.

Lovely little herd...we noticed MY mare is the boss mare of the herd though. LOL it's quite funny. :lol:


----------



## carshon

@PoptartShop it is quite lovely there! Lucky you! and the horses look fantastic.


----------



## JCnGrace

WOW! Really nice place @PoptartShop, you must be thrilled to have found it!


Nothing to confess tonight, it rained most of day so I didn't do much. Got wet doing the barn chores but that was kind of a nice thing after the temps and humidity we've been having. 


Hubby caught a skunk in one of the live traps he keeps set to catch like critters that come in the barn and eat cat food. It did not like it when I tossed a can in the trash and I thought I was going to get sprayed but I slowly walked backwards to get away and it finally put it's tail back down. They are so pretty it's too bad they have to be stinky. Either we're finally making a dent in the population of unwanted critters or they're getting smarter because we don't find near as many in the traps these days. I think we've gotten one raccoon and then this skunk so far this spring. Oops one possum too, that was a couple of months ago so about forgot it.


----------



## blue eyed pony

I confess I'm probably going to ride this weekend even if there's still swelling in Ikora's leg.

Stupid animal is not lame AT ALL (like seriously... lame horses do not bounce about like crazies... she's not on box rest, she's in the same paddock as always, she's just a nut lmfao) but that leg is still not quite right. Still just a little heat and swelling on the front of her cannon. I think she probably mildly strained a tendon being a fool in her rather slippery paddock...


----------



## carshon

@blue eyed pony - it is not really my business but riding a horse with heat in its leg is a really bad idea. Heat means the body is trying to protect itself - and if it is a ligament or tendon they take a lot of time to heal (low blood supply) and once damaged can become even more damaged if not rested and allowed to heal properly.

I found this out the hard way and have a friend struggling with it now - they ride mounted shooting and rode their gelding with a "mild sprain" and now he has a tear and has been on stall rest for 3 months


----------



## Tazzie

@JCnGrace, that does sound like sad circumstances :/ unfortunately, we were pretty set on what we wanted. It had to be an Arabian or Half Arabian that was registered. NOT because we don't like grade/other breeds, but because Izzie shows a lot of breed shows. Her buddy needed to be able to go and do stuff at them too. If we didn't have an Arabian or Half Arabian, then when Izzie left for a show the buddy would need a buddy. And when Nick and I go trail riding, his horse's buddy would need it's own buddy. And that's how you wind up with four plus horses... :lol: the test ride went well though! Glad you didn't get sprayed!
@PoptartShop, it's wonderful having her home! And haha yes! Even when she's running away I can admire her :lol: brat pony! And yeah. I need to get Nick's horse his own saddle first (Nick wants a saddle like Alicia uses), so that will be first. Next up would be the Dressage saddle. Nick at least agrees it's about time to try it out and be done with the saddle fitting crap. That place is GORGEOUS too! LOVE it! Promise looks so happy there! Yay for her being herd boss haha!
@blue eyed pony, I agree with @carshon. I wouldn't ride her while there is still swelling. I know @phantomhorse13 has been dealing with a leg on her gelding that keeps puffing up, and she's given him about 6 months off :/ short term rest would prevent long term lameness or even making them unable to be ridden.


Well guys....

We are signing papers tomorrow on a handsome purebred gelding  he rode SUPER nice and Nick was so in love watching him go he took all of an 8 second video that shows nothing :lol: everyone on both sides is ecstatic! We are keeping it hush hush from people who know all of us so nothing can get in the way, but I'll share a couple of pictures  once it's official I'll actually say his name haha!


----------



## blue eyed pony

Of course you guys are right. It's just frustrating watching her muck about like nothing is wrong. It's no worse after she's been a fool in the round pen, it just... is there. Taunting me. There's absolutely NO lameness, not an off step in a few days now... I haven't ridden in over a week and a half now, I have no other truly effective ways of de-stressing, this is YET ANOTHER setback in her training, but I can't ride her. AGAIN. -.-


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

@blue eyed pony - lol, Blue used to pretend that she was going lame. When I caught and rode her she'd limp along miserably until I was seriously worried and put her back with the other horses. Then she'd take off running with the other horses, not a hint of a limp, havin' a good time at my expense. :lol: Not that Ikora is pretending, though, if she has heat.


----------



## Caledonian

I agree @*carshon* and @*Tazzie* ; I wouldn’t ride while there’s a chance of a strain. 

When Toby was diagnosed with a tendon injury, i was told that he was to have at least six months and possibly up to a year off, regularly hose the leg, apply a freezing jell, take him on controlled walks (not complete box rest) and, when ready, bring back into work extremely slowly. 

It never went that far, as his tendon injury turnout to be something else.

I also worked with a racehorse who’d been retired at 4 after doing his tendon. He’d be okay for a time, then he’d come in lame and, every time that happened, it was harder to bring him back into work. 

Tendons are never quite the same afterwards.

@*Tazzie* – very jealous; what a bonnie horse.

@*PoptartShop* – that’s an amazing location. 

Some people shouldn’t be allowed near animals. At least Promise is away from her.

@*JCnGrace* – I like blue eyes on animals. When I was young, a palomino called Leisha was nicknamed Wally because of her blue eye. I couldn’t work out why, until my trainer explained it. In my defence, I was only 10 at the time.:smile:


It’s been cloudy all day like it wants to rain but can’t make up its mind.

Nothing to confess as I’m on a break at work. 



Nearly the weekend!


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

@Tazzie - He is gorgeous! So happy you guys decided to take him!


----------



## carshon

@Tazzie so happy for you, Nick and the kids!!! He is really a nice looking horse


----------



## JCnGrace

@blue eyed pony, I'm afraid I'm on the bandwagon with everyone else about not riding Ikora until the heat and swelling is gone.

@Tazzie, CONGRATS on the new horse, he's an eye catcher! Do you think Izzie will fall in love? LOL 

@Caledonian, there are so many terms people use in the horse world it's impossible to know them all. When I started visiting this forum I was confused as all get out when people would talk about backing a horse in a way that didn't mean they were going in reverse and I was in my 50's. LOL


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I keep coming back so late to this thread! I hope everyone is doing well!!

I confess we took Theo to his first show on the 19/5 and he got second!! He’s just past 9 months of age and is currently standing at 14hh. Showing Roy at his first show of the season next week so will see how he goes and post pics in his journal. Really need to work on the boys separation anxiety but it’s hard when they’re the only horses on the property and I’m working full time now 😞


----------



## PoptartShop

@Tazzie SO happy for Nick!!  YAYYYY. They look good together & Diego is sooo handsome, him and Izzie will look good in the pasture I think too. 
The picture of Nick & him is just adorable!!
I swear you have the most gorgeous horses! And thank you!!!! It's so nice not to be at a boarding barn anymore! NO DRAMA.
@Caledonian thank you. They are loving all the grass & space!!
Same here...cloudy, light rain, now cloudy...supposed to storm later, ugh. :icon_rolleyes: 
@carshon thank you!!  

@JCnGrace thanks!! I am! It's so hard to find good places. We jumped right on it. LOL. Ewww a skunk?!! :O Ah!
@blue eyed pony I also agree- I wouldn't ride her until the heat/swelling is gone...she may 'seem' ok but it's not good to risk it. Better safe than sorry, you will be back to working/riding her again soon.  You don't want things to get worse.

I confess, nothing to really confess here...I got new front & rear brakes on my car this morning; cost me a bit but it had to be done. Ugh. At least today is payday. :lol:
Hoping to work Promise a bit tonight if the thunderstorm holds off...ugh. So sick of this weather! Need more sunshine!

Going to the Devon Horse Show this weekend, I go every year. I hope it doesn't rain, ugh. It's so much fun!  I always end up buying souvenirs I don't need. :lol:


----------



## Caledonian

@JCnGrace – Yes, exactly. When I joined HF a few years ago, it opened my eyes to the terms, not to mention the tack, competition classes, colours; the list is endless. It’s amazing how different horse culture can be in each country. I’m never off google, otherwise everyone would be sick of me asking them to explain a word.

Well, the sun finally managed to burn off the cloud and it’s a warm and sunny end to the day. 
I’d hoped to sit in the garden in peace and quiet but the next-door neighbours are getting the outside of their house re-harled and the workmen are staying late, which means plenty of noise. 

Have a good night everyone. Bedtime for me!:smile:


----------



## phantomhorse13

@blue eyed pony : I certainly feel your pain. as @Tazzie said, my guy is out for the season (and before our season even started). I had all kinds of hopes and plans for this year, all of which have been put on hold. A very bitter pill to swallow..


----------



## JCnGrace

@Rainaisabelle, that's awesome Theo did so well and good luck with Roy's first show. Always glad to see you post!

@phantomhorse13, what a bummer you're out for the whole season and worse that your horse is hurt. Jingles that he heals up as good as new.




Some storms moved through here today and we've been without power since around 3:00 pm. At least we have a generator and have lights, TV, computer and run the fridge & freezer but it won't pull the AC. So far it isn't too awful hot in here but it's muggy. 


Went up to do chores this evening and as I was exiting the mini's pen I hear the crash of a bucket and see Miss running from it. Thought maybe she had just banged her head on it or something like that so stood and watched her for a while. She kept trying to eat out of Majik's bucket, he'd kick at her, she'd start back to her bucket and then run back to Majik. I'm thinking there was a bug or spider in her bucket that probably scared her so I go back in to check it out. She followed me to her bucket but still won't stick her head in there, I see nothing so shake it around a bit to move the oats out of the way. All of the sudden I hear a FFFFFT and Miss and I both jumped away from that bucket. LOL Reapproach cautiously, move the bucket to the side and find a little black kitten hiding behind it. Just what we need, another stray cat...NOT! Where are all these little things coming from? I moved it to the other barn with the rest of the kittens and Pickles hissed at him and then smacked him on the top of the head so he's in hiding now and won't come out. I gave her a lecture about how it scared her and she didn't like it when Faith treated her that way when she was a baby so she should be ashamed of herself for doing it to him. I doubt she paid any attention to me. LOL Lily was fascinated by him, Faith and the two boys just ignored him. Trying to find him a home, I don't want to keep him.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@Caledonian Aww, nice young bird. Maybe the fact that he was still a baby left him quite comfortable around the area 
@blue eyed pony I absolutely LOVE the second set of pictures  Glad to know Ikora was feeling better, but yeah, I would not ride her yet and see how it goes... 
@Tazzie Aww, the second picture  Glad you had nice trail ride, and Izzie was fine going first and being led by a truck (last horse I've seen kept literally sitting back, lol, or not really...).Plus yay on Izzie getting more and more used to the 'companion' cows.
About the new horse... CONGRATS!!! Lovely face, just beautiful!! So excited for you!!
@PoptartShop So good the move went well, and that despite the really bad past experience, Promise went on the trailer. That 'Mary' really is an awful person. What was she trying to accomplish?? That horses are scared of death of a trailer for life? Geez, woman! I am happy that you got out of there for good. OMG the new place is AWESOME!! I am jealous!! So green  Lovely beautiful horses. Just wow 
@Rainaisabelle congratulations on the placement!! 
@phantomhorse13 I hope that your horse gets well soon, I am sorry that he is out for the season
@JCnGrace I hope you find him a good home  Little critters adventure's are always fun to watch.

I am on small break at work as I feel lazy today, so I am sorry for the really quick replies 
Yesterday was a holiday in here, so I went to barn. BO's son was giving a refresh to the black mares to be driven, so I waited and watched. I actually enjoy watching them work, plus was interesting to see how he managed to make one of the mares move without the use of a whip - that mare planted her feet on the ground really hard!!
Then started to rain - yay.... - and I quitted on the idea of riding, because Tuya was soaked wet and even when it stopped I think the saddle would not hold in place properly because of wet hair.
I confess that when it started raining harder it was hard on me not to bring her in, lol!! But she is still outside 24/7, and so she will continue 

One thing BO's son told me made my day. Do you remember Dollar, the Lusitano horse that was blind on one eye and very fierce? - For the ones that don't BO brought him in to train and resell, but could not do anything of him, horse had permanent expression of concern, was always stressed, and broke my heart to hear that maybe his fate was slaughter. I spent many hours next to him, then BO gave him back. Well, horse is alive, in AUSTRIA, with a lady that rides him western (go figure), and keeps sending videos to the guy that sold him to her to show how great he is. I was thrilled to hear that!! 

I hope to ride tomorrow if does not rain, in the meantime stay with last weekend's pictures of my old fart all tacked up, just because  
(she was standing downhill)

Have nice weekend everyone!!


----------



## TuyaGirl

Lol, forgot the pictures!
I think she looks better


----------



## blue eyed pony

It's just so bloody frustrating. I'm working so hard at this internship and I have no way to de-stress without riding/spending time with my horse..... and mum will wait for me for hours at a time if I'm riding but not if I'm not? She gets really irritated with me for taking so long to do basic things, and I'm just taking forever to try to prolong my horse time.

Had 5 panic attacks at work today. Powered through them but this means next week will be even harder because once I've had a panic attack in a location it's nearly impossible for me to make myself return there. Sigh. I really need my stupid horse to get better so I can ride.


----------



## Tazzie

@Caledonian, thank you! He's pretty handsome  ugh about the clouds though. It's raining off and on here :/
@JoBlueQuarter, if it had just been up to me, he'd have been home over a week ago :lol: but it wasn't just my opinion mattering. He had to be the right fit for Nick. I'm SO glad he was! Makes me happy!
@carshon, thank you! He's not used to little kids like ours, but he has a super good mind. The absolute worst he did when they were jumping and going nuts was spin to look at them. Once he assessed nothing bad was happening, he cocked his hoof and dozed :lol: that's the mindset I wanted. And he has a giant personality, so I know he'll fit in well 
@JCnGrace, he is a looker! Thank you! And I hope so :lol: Izzie is a bit of a witch, so we will see what happens! I'm hoping she won't be awful to him. I hope your power is back on soon! Nick didn't get home until 12:30 this morning because of the storms :/ ugh! And oh my goodness about the kitten! I hope you find him a new home!!
@PoptartShop, thank you! I think they are a good match  and yes! Nick was wanting another grey to add to the field :lol: I'm glad he checked all the other boxes too haha! I love that picture of them  it's the start of something special! And thank you! I feel pretty honored to own these guys :lol: I'm just dying to get him home! I FULLY understand how you feel! Drama is worthless! It's NICE to have some peace! I'm so glad you found your slice of heaven to move that gorgeous lady to! And I hope you got to work with her last night! Have fun at Devon!!
@TuyaGirl, the trail ride was so fun! And Izzie is used to leading from all sorts of things, so nothing phases her haha! We are super pumped about the new guy! Dying to get him home! Sorry you were rained out of a ride :/ hope you get to ride SOON! SO glad to hear Dollar is safe and happy! YAY! And Tuya looks FABULOUS! You are doing a splendid job with her!


Tonight we go pick up our new boy!! SO excited! Just have to make it through work first :lol: dying of excitement over here!

Not much else to confess. Izzie got her feet trimmed last night so she's all ready to go! Now just waiting on her little brother :lol:


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

blue eyed pony said:


> It's just so bloody frustrating. I'm working so hard at this internship and I have no way to de-stress without riding/spending time with my horse..... and mum will wait for me for hours at a time if I'm riding but not if I'm not? She gets really irritated with me for taking so long to do basic things, and I'm just taking forever to try to prolong my horse time.
> 
> Had 5 panic attacks at work today. Powered through them but this means next week will be even harder because once I've had a panic attack in a location it's nearly impossible for me to make myself return there. Sigh. I really need my stupid horse to get better so I can ride.


Aw, girl, I'm so sorry life's being so tough on you.   I wish I could say something to make you feel better. :hug: Like some wise person once said, "This too shall pass"











What you could do until Ikora is up for riding again is trick training. You'll be spending time with her but she won't be at risk of hurting her leg.
I really hope you feel better soon and that all this sorts itself out!!!


----------



## blue eyed pony

Thanks @JoBlueQuarter

There's a fairly major showjumping competition on this weekend which I WAS hoping to compete in but I missed entries (they closed before I had money to pay for them lol) but the money I WOULD have spent on entries bought me my fancy camera so I'm going to try to get back into sj photography. There'll be an official photographer so I don't think I could get away with selling the photos but there's no rules against hobbyists photographing and GIVING them away!

Edit; I found one of my old photos from way back in 2009! I left this deviantart account behind a long time ago, but I still remember the username lol. I use FallenShandeh now, if anyone is curious  
This photo is unedited, I didn't know how back then ;P


----------



## PoptartShop

@Tazzie thank you! It's supposed to storm tomorrow, so I hope it holds off. :sad: Ugh! Says not until 12-1, but that's when the action is usually happening at the show. LOL. Gonna get there early though.
YAY!! Bet you are counting the hours until you guys pick up the handsome man.  
Izzie is gonna be like 'I HAVE A FRIEND? AND HE'S HANDSOME? OH MY!' LOL. :rofl: He really is beautiful! 
@TuyaGirl thank you!  Yeah, she is a you-know-what. She calls herself a TRAINER. No, you just beat horses. :sad: And she uses chains...she's like 'let them know what time it is' when she puts the chains on them. Not EVERY horse needs a darn chain on their lead...ugh. I hate her.
Hope I never see her again. I wanna say something but there's no point now.

It is super green! They are loving all the grass. :lol:
Tuya is GORGEOUS!! I think she looks lovely.  Awww! I am happy to see her all saddled up, yay! Sucks you didn't get to ride (stupid rain!) but I hope you can soon. 
@blue eyed pony I agree, since you can't ride, you can still groom her/play with her/spend time with her.  Sometimes that is just as fun, if not more fun than riding!

I confess, another cloudy day. I did get to work Promise last night. She was very good. Despite all the flies it was a good groundwork session. The flies weren't bothering her as much as they bothered me. LOL, I need to put some OFF on for tonight or something. The buzzing in my ear drives me insane. :lol:

Not supposed to rain tonight, just super hot out.

Tomorrow hopefully it doesn't storm. I am super excited for the Devon Horse Show.  Going with Mommadukes! We go every year. I'm really excited for the ice cream too... :lol: It's always a good time.

Then after that, my boyfriend is bringing his little sister to come to the barn. She really wants to meet Promise, I think it's so cute. LOL. 

Other than that...no weekend plans. I want to take Promise out for a ride maybe Sunday if the rain holds up. I know tomorrow it's supposed to storm. UGH!!! WHERE IS THE SUN? :lol:

But HAPPY FRIDAY!!!


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

blue eyed pony said:


> Thanks @JoBlueQuarter
> 
> There's a fairly major showjumping competition on this weekend which I WAS hoping to compete in but I missed entries (they closed before I had money to pay for them lol) but the money I WOULD have spent on entries bought me my fancy camera so I'm going to try to get back into sj photography. There'll be an official photographer so I don't think I could get away with selling the photos but there's no rules against hobbyists photographing and GIVING them away!
> 
> Edit; I found one of my old photos from way back in 2009! I left this deviantart account behind a long time ago, but I still remember the username lol. I use FallenShandeh now, if anyone is curious
> This photo is unedited, I didn't know how back then ;P


Photography is the best. Nearly as stress-relieving as riding, IMO.  That'll be fun! Don't forget to share the pics here ;-) :lol:


----------



## JCnGrace

Looks like full turn out is agreeing with Tuya @TuyaGirl. She's looking shiny, healthy and happy!

@blue eyed pony, could maybe your mom drop you off then go do something else for a while so that she won't be bored waiting on you? 

@Tazzie, how exciting for the new guy to be coming home tonight. Hope Nick isn't too exhausted to enjoy the moment. Our power just came back on and I'm anxiously waiting for it pull the humidity out of the air so I can breathe again....well it came back on a little while ago now, sis called and I got interrupted in the middle of the sentence. LOL

@PoptartShop, have fun at the show!


----------



## Caledonian

@*blue eyed pony* - That’s a good photo.

@*PoptartShop* – Have fun at the show. Are you interested in a particular class? 


@*TuyaGirl* – Tuya looks really well. Something’s definitely agreeing with her

It’s always good to hear about a happy ending such a Dollar’s; maybe he just need to click with someone.

@*JoBlueQuarter* – :rofl:

@*JCnGrace* – Fingers crossed you find the kitten a good home. That’s some welcome the others gave him, poor wee guy LOL

That sounds like a bad storm, it must be good to have everything back on.


It’s really muggy here too. It got worse as the day went on and by the afternoon we had rain. The west coast seems to have had flooding and I could hear a storm rumbling in the mountains to the north. I think this area has missed the worst. 

The land and buildings were literally steaming when I left the house for the barn, so I decided to give it a miss; it would be too uncomfortable.

I’ll wait to see what the weather’s like tomorrow as we’ve to get thunderstorms again. I’ve been caught by a storm before and I don’t plan on riding in one again LOL

Otherwise nothing to confess 

Happy Friday all.:smile:


----------



## JCnGrace

The two people I asked to give a home to the kitten turned me down. Boo Hiss! He needs to belong to a little kid who would carry him around everywhere because I learned today that if you're not holding, petting or playing with him he screams his little lungs out. Now all the cats hate him instead of just Pickles. LOL I told hubby to go across the road and ask if they had a litter of kittens around 6 weeks old so if he did come from there he could be reunited with his mom and litter mates and he said if he saw the guy out and about he would but he wasn't asking the "b" nothing. Unfortunately I can't blame him for that because I refuse to go anywhere near her too. 


We had storms again today @*Caledonian* but not the wind we had yesterday. Lots of trees and power poles down and at last report there were some still without power.


I confess that I hit the quick when I was trimming the dog's toenails today and he bled like a stuck pig. Poor thing, I felt really bad about that because he hates the whole ordeal even when it doesn't hurt him.


----------



## blue eyed pony

Thanks guys 
@JCnGrace - mum rides! She's just really cranky and moody at the moment and I don't know why. She has to have a reason...?

I got almost 2000 photos. Now to get them onto my computer, look through them, and edit the ones with promise... and then upload the good ones... 

Am I allowed to post a link to a photo album? There's a 10 image per post limit...


----------



## Tazzie

@PoptartShop, I do hope you have a great time at Devon today!! And I was counting the hours haha! Sadly I had to make the trip solo, but such is life! Found out the bed liner in Nick's truck is lifted with the different draft from the trailer, so it unplugged my lights and brakes. NOT fun! So Nick is going to screw the liner in so that doesn't happen again. But he traveled well! He meets big sister tonight! Projecting positive thoughts my brat will like him and all will settle well! I'm glad Promise is doing so well! And aww about your boyfriend and his family meeting Promise <3
@JCnGrace, he didn't get to go with me to pick him up :/ I honestly didn't expect to see him until around 1 am, but he surprised me around 10? I was grabbing my charger from the truck, and planned to go check on Diego before turning in for the night when Nick pulled in. I said I was shocked to see him, and did he want to see his new boy. He was like "yeah, I do" lol glad your power finally came back on! They were picking up a lot of people when another storm blew through knocking more people out. It never ends! Least he didn't have to work today, so surely everyone is back on now. Ugh about the kitten and the dog :/ yikes!
@Caledonian, joy to more storms :lol: I do enjoy watching the hills steam here when that happens though!


Alright, I can officially introduce the new guy! His registered name is Arkynstone, but his barn name is Diego  he was a bit excited last night coming off the trailer, and threw a hilarious temper tantrum this morning demanding breakfast :lol: other than that, he's super good natured  he gets to meet big sister soon, so hoping it all goes well! Waiting till around midday so the sugar content won't be as high. Monday I'm picking up a grazing muzzle so he can be turned out for longer and can't have as much grass at first. He's NEVER been on grass until two days ago, and he was out for two hours on it yesterday. So MAX I will allow today is three hours. It'll be nice to let him be out full time, even if it's with a grazing muzzle for a lot of it in the beginning. He'll have breakfast cut (Izzie never had breakfast, and with our schedules it's easier not feeding breakfast currently), but the grain he will be on is super high quality and we will be supplementing his vitamin and mineral. I put him on Ulcer Guard just to be safe, and also started him on MagRestore since it REALLY helped level Izzie out. I think being turned out will make him an entirely different pony!

So without further ado, I'd like to formally introduce the newest member of our family, Diego


----------



## blue eyed pony

This is just 10 and forum file size limits have absolutely murdered the quality but that's ok... (side note if anyone on this forum is in these pics message me!) 

I still have around another thousand pics to get through culling and retouching, but it's midnight and I need to not destroy my sleeping patterns.

I haven't watermarked these yet because I do it in photoshop, not lightroom, and I generally do it AFTER I finish all the retouching. My poor computer isn't sure what to make of all of this... almost 2000 high resolution photos to process and handle, and it's a good 4 years old now!


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

@blue eyed pony - Such beautiful pictures! You have awesome timing! Gotta love the one where the rider jumped while the horse stayed behind to read about a Fresh Start :rofl: :lol:


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582

@Tazzie gorgeous boy!
@TuyaGirl she looks wonderful!

Sorry to everyone who has had less than a great time lately. I've been super busy, but overall had a good time. The horse I was talking about before is doing better, for those of you still wondering. My phobias thing went well, but unfortunately I'm not sure how to answer your question @JCnGrace


----------



## JCnGrace

JoBlueQuarter said:


> @*blue eyed pony* - Such beautiful pictures! You have awesome timing! Gotta love the one where the rider jumped while the horse stayed behind to read about a Fresh Start :rofl: :lol:



Comparing the first picture of that same horse and rider I was thinking "good on you" (about the horse) in looking at that picture. LOL

@Tazzie, Nick's hands look so gentle on his new horse. Is he showing pride of ownership yet, as in telling all his family and pals about his new horse? Diego makes me think of my best childhood friend's horse. He was 3/4 Arab and registered Bint/Bent (I don't know which way it was spelled) Tee Jay. I wasn't thinking about him when I named my TJ though. 


Great pictures @blue eyed pony!

@BlindHorseEnthusiast4582, that's ok, I have a lot of unexplainable idiosyncrasies. LOL


I'm going to start referring to hubby as the crazy old cat lady. Guess who's getting attached to the new guy? WE DON'T NEED 12 FRICKIN' CATS!!!!


----------



## Tazzie

@BlindHorseEnthusiast4582, thank you! I hope all is ok with you!

@JCnGrace, he's not shouting it from the rooftops, but he's wanting to do the ground work with him  it's mildly amusing since he snatched the lead out of my hand this afternoon and said "I want to work with him" with regards to creek crossing. Needless to say, Diego crosses the creek better with him than with me lol he adores his little guy  picked out treats JUST for him. As in, Izzie isn't allowed any "it says Stud Muffins!" haha! And interesting about using Bint! Bint typically means "daughter of". Ibn means "son of" lol but perhaps someone just pulled it from the dam's name? Oh goodness to all the cats!!


Well introductions went SUPER well! Izzie is known for being less than nice with other horses, so was worried about how it would go. Mom said to picture it going well, so I did. And oh boy did it go well! We brought Izzie home last night with Diego since the stall is GIGANTIC behind the garage to kind of give Diego some confidence. This evening he is alone and Izzie is in the field. Neither were happy about it, but both have settled and ate their dinner in separate locations. He's a good addition 


























































Trailer loading practice 









Freedom videos









I was just trying to read LOL





And Nick creek crossing training today


----------



## blue eyed pony

That bay horse's rider was a lovely quiet rider, horse just wasn't having a good day! I was watching intently through my viewfinder, and couldn't see anywhere the rider went wrong. For whatever reason, that horse just wasn't playing the game. 

The little bay with no white, in the black and red saddle pad, is a standardbred and belongs to (and was ridden by) a girl I went to school with! Awesome horse doing awesome things as an ambassador for the breed. Strikes me as not an easy ride, but she handles her well.

I was very fond of that little steel grey. He showed some greenness, but I think he's young (he looks pretty young) and his rider handled him admirably. Looking as good as she did on a jump as big as his is absolutely commendable! What an absolute beast of a horse. And I don't even like greys (though they are VERY fun to photograph!). Very much one to watch for the future - I see international Grand Prix in his future with a jump like that!

It's a fantastic show and I'm sad I missed competing in it, but even if I HAD had the money to enter before entries closed, my mare is still not sound...


----------



## JCnGrace

@Tazzie that's funny about the meaning of Bint. I remember her telling me at the time it was an important name in his Arabian lineage. Shows how smart kids aren't. LOL 


Looks like all is going well with Diego and Izzie getting along.


----------



## JCnGrace

@blue eyed pony, my bad. It shows how you can get the wrong impression from just a snapshot of time though.


Lordy, it's our 24th wedding anniversary. Where has the time gone? I told him next year I better get lots of silver and preferred it in the form of silver bars. LOL I have a doctors appointment (no biggie, just need to check in so my meds can get refilled for another year) this afternoon and didn't pay a bit of attention to the day when I made it so he's going to take me to the doctor and then we're going out to eat at Texas Roadhouse. I had actually planned to go to the doctor and then to my friend's house to swim since she lives in the same town as my doctor's office but I had to change those plans around.


----------



## blue eyed pony

@JCnGrace - that's why I hate that one photo that always goes around of the horse in the hackabit bridle, talking about how showjumping is so cruel because contraptions like that are allowed and bridleless isn't. (Except bridleless is if you have a Meroth bit on, Luciana Diniz rode one of hers bridleless for years... and bitless is allowed as long as you have something on the horse's head)

The man who rides the horse in that photo is a lovely kind quiet compassionate rider, but when you're on a hot GP showjumping horse that is excited and wants to go do his job, sometimes moments in time don't look nice. And sometimes, things look ugly when the horse says no!

With my mare, I have a choice to make... stronger bit so I can continue to ride quietly while being able to say OI, I SAID SLOW DOWN, or get ugly?


----------



## TuyaGirl

@blue eyed pony I hope you can overcome your panic attacks. Do you have any clue of what is triggering them? Maybe that could be a start for you to fight against them. 
Photography seems a great option to relieve stress. Your camera is really good, and the pictures amazing!! I might go to hell for this, but one of my favorites was the refusal one, as it goes split second and was a great caption.
With my camera it took a lot of try to get horses going through the jump, it was so slow that most times I would only catch their tail. Or nothing at all, lol!!
@PoptartShop I hope you had good fun with BF's sister, and at Denver's Show as well 
@Caledonian thunderstorm weather around here for about a week as well, with severe floods up north. What's wrong with it this year?
And yeah, I don't know why but I got really attached to that horse, so hearing he was still alive and doing great was heaven!! 
@JCnGrace Thanks on the compliment  And bummer about the little kitty... He sounds very sweet and loving, so I really don't blame your husband. 12 cats is getting out of control, but who feeds 11 feeds 12, lol!!
Plus congrats on the wedding anniversary! 24 years is a LIFE, lol!
@BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 Thanks!! And happy to hear that horse is doing better 
@Tazzie YAY!! Diego is home!! Such handsome boy  You are a wonderful horse mum, thinking of everything and covering all scenarios. It's so cool that Nick is really into it, and already creating a solid bond with Diego 
Aww, Izzie didn't try to kill him after all, lol! Gotta say I love her face on the third picture 

Weekend was 'meh' due to weather. Very cold, windy, and with some rain showers. 
Tuya was in a new paddock and was not happy about it, so when she saw me she turned into 'get me out of here mum!! I am only 2 meters away from my usual place but this is scary' mode, and did her own show, trotting, cantering, prancing, you name it. Well, at least I can surely say she is not lame at all, lol!! I just let her be, so she exercised herself, which had its pros', as I was not going to ride. BO's daughter didn't ride either, so we spent the afternoon chatting.
But it's starting to be frustrating, because when I get the courage to saddle up after long time I must do it oftenly, and it's not happening... And we are in June, what's with the weather??

And now it's Monday, a very grey Monday, and I am in a terrible bad mood... Happy monday (or the best possible)


----------



## Tazzie

@JCnGrace, it is amusing :lol: you'll often see Bint Bint in a name as well to signify daughter of daughter of, or granddaughter. Ibn means son of, which you may also see Ibn Ibn as well  fun little trivia :lol: yup! The two hit it off very well  I'm glad they are doing ok separated too. Diego was happy to see us this morning for breakfast, and Nick saw Izzie grazing on the hillside when he drove past (it was too dark when I drove through; I was at work by 6 am). I'm glad they are content, and hopefully both of them will become more secure in themselves. Izzie I'm not as worried about, but Diego has a bit to learn  I have faith he will get there! And happy anniversary! YUM to Texas Roadhouse!
@TuyaGirl, thank you! And I try to :lol: I like to be prepared best I can for anything! Makes life easier! I love that Nick wants to invest in the relationship with Diego. I am 100% happy he wants to be the one working with Diego to get him through his new, scary life (only scary because it's very new!) And nope! She struck at him a couple times, and they kicked at each other while loose, but it was pretty much instant love. It's adorable lol and yes! She's very expressive with her face, and I think she was realizing he was her new buddy. She liked having someone there lol sorry the weekend was so meh  silly Tuya unhappy with her new field so close to her other. And I hear ya. I've ridden Izzie once since she got home. The only time since May 13th. I hate it! Ours is a mix of weather and all the work we now have to do :/ sorry you're in a bad mood :sad:


Not much to update since I updated last night lol Diego enjoyed his breakfast and getting some morning scratches before we left for work, and Izzie was content grazing on the hillside. Which is a relief since she needed to eat more!


----------



## PoptartShop

@Tazzie Diego is SO handsome. It sounds like they are going to be the perfect pair together. I am so glad he is settling in. The videos are SO cute!! They both look so happy LOL and them together is just adorable! Izzie is probably happy to have a handsome friend.  So glad Nick is enjoying the training and spending time with Diego. He is probably so happy he has his OWN horse now!! YAY!!! He's gonna love all that grass. :lol: Nick is so calm with him too. This is great. I'm so happy for the both of you <3 

@JCnGrace OH gosh LOL him and those darn cats!! HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!!  That is a long time, awww! & Texas Roadhouse...MMM. Have some rolls for me & maybe the cactus blossom! :lol: Gosh I love it there.

@TuyaGirl thank you  Aw...the weather better change. Ugh. :sad: It's sunny here today (FINALLY...yesterday it rained all darn day). I hope this week flies by LOL.
@Caledonian I mostly just watch the hunters & then the championship showjumpers.  Gosh, they had some GORGEOUS horses  

@blue eyed pony great shots 


I confess, yes the Devon Horse Show was amazing.  Such a good time, I'm glad it didn't start raining until afterwards. So fun, & they had buy 1 get 1 half off souvenirs sooo I got a ton of stuff HAHA.

Yeah, his sister LOVED Promise! She can't wait to come again.  Then we went to my friend Christina's place which is right down the road from there & she met her horses.  She had a good time.

Friday night I RODE Promise with my barnmate and his horse around the neighborhood that surrounds the barn...we saw barking dogs, kids running/being loud, a lawn mower, & a bicycle...she did not mind at all. She was a little apprehensive at first, but my god she is such a good girl. I'm going to take her out again tonight too.  After some light groundwork. 
It's nice out, so why not?! Plus I'm still 'feeling' her out with my seat/position/etc., so this is perfect to take her for a nice ride.

Otherwise...nothing else really happening here in my world...ugh, back to work...:icon_rolleyes:


----------



## JCnGrace

Dinner was delicious and @PoptartShop, while I love the cactus blossoms, I can't eat my dinner if we get one and I was really ready for the taste of a filet. I not only ate my share of rolls though we brought some home. The dog and I shared one for a snack just a little while ago. 

@TuyaGirl sometimes it seems like several lifetimes. LOL 


I think Tuya knows how to put on the sad act for you, she's probably perfectly fine in her new lot when you're not there. It's amazing how they can figure out us pushovers. Bummer about your weekend weather. Is where you board too far away to get there after work and still have daylight hours left?


----------



## PoptartShop

@JCnGrace I hear you...every time my boyfriend & I go there, we always fill up on the rolls & the blossum. :lol: It never fails!  I'm sure it was delish!!

I confess, not much to confess...lol. We are making tacos tonight (Taco Tuesday) YAY! LOL...I just ate lunch & I'm already thinking about dinner.


----------



## JCnGrace

I love tacos too @PoptartShop, however, after having big meals two days in a row I didn't want a lot today so my supper tonight was a peanut butter and honey sandwich. 


Wasn't it just like yesterday that I said I trimmed bridle paths? They all already have mohawks. LOL I need to get a ride in before I forget how. 


Found two barn swallow babies on the barn floor today that had fallen out of nests then obviously gotten stepped on by a horse because they were flatter than pancakes. At least one mama bird didn't lose 2 babies because they were different ages. I always hate when they fall out of their nests.


----------



## TuyaGirl

GRRRRR, lost my reply!!!! 
@JCnGrace Oh, poor babies. I hate that too (you could never tell, lol). Yesterday I had to drive a baby sparrow away from a 3 lane busy road. Poor little thing could barely fly and almost got ran over a couple times, so I had to do something and stepped in. Should have seen the concern of birdie's parents, flying near by, checking if all was good. They surely do have feelings and know!

About Tuya, oh, but you are absolutely right! I´ve said it in here several times already! Two weeks ago me and BO's son were precisely talking about it, because BO's son was saying that he can be a whole morning / afternoon around and she will not even look at him. It's when I arrive all is ruined, and only on a rare occasion she will ignore my presence and not throw her tantrums. BO says it's incredible how she even seems to smell me, lol! Glad she is an honest mount and does not throw tantrums under saddle, or else I would be traumatized by now. Horses know, and if she wanted she would have my number since beginning (that's how good of a rider I consider myself, lol!). Actually on arena she behaves muche better with children than with me, but I can survive to that 

I hope you can get a ride soon.

Nothing to confess in here. Long and slow week....


----------



## JCnGrace

Well I decided to quit thinking and talking about it and actually get on a horse. Of course since it's been so long and I was just going to ride bareback around the pasture I chose TJ, besides which I promised him a while ago I'd take him for a spin since he got jealous of me sitting on Cloud. We are both out of practice. LOL I climb onto the edge of the water trough, pull him up and he forgot he was supposed to stop and since I didn't want to come off the trough (precarious perch) I jumped on while he was still moving. Landed fine but my hip gets in a bind and stays there. OUCH! Normally when it does that I can move it around and rub it out but it wasn't happening this time. Oh well, wasn't so bad I couldn't put up with it for a little while. TJ is nothing else if not a creature of habit and we normally have two different routes we'll take for a little ride and I just have to point him at either gate and then he'll take it from there. I decided to change things up so wanted to turn into the front corral. He was rusty on his neck reining and got a little too far past the gate so I had to back him up and then turn him in. Did a circuit around the corral then back out the gate into the small pasture and instead of going directly to the back door of the barn in that pasture I sent him around front and then around the outside of the round pen. So he was like "WHAT??? You want me to walk along between the round pen and the fence along the road where I might have to see a cow on the other side? ARE YOU SURE???" In other words he stopped but continued with a little urging when normally he's a pretty forward moving horse. Silly thing was keeping an eagle eye out for those steers though. Anyway went on around the round pen did a little trotting which did not do any favors for my hip, did a couple of stops, some more turns and then stopped at the back door of the barn so I could take care of the minis. He's such a good boy!


I was worried how he'd do with his leg and the only time I seemed to have reason for concern was when going down hill it felt a little choppy but absolutely no head bobbing. I wish I had someone to watch to see if he was favoring it or it was me being out of practice. The crazy old cat lady wouldn't be able to tell so it would do no good to ask him to watch. 


I took his halter off and turned him loose to do the mini chores so walked back to the other barn thinking it would help to walk it out (my hip not his leg LOL) then sat down on a bale of hay to play with the kitten for a minute before I wrapped it up for the day and while sitting my whole left leg had the tremors. Weird, it had never done that before after a bind and the left leg is my good one. LOL It sucks getting old, I need a new body! All in all though a good ride, I thought TJ did really well since I hadn't ridden him since early last fall.


----------



## JCnGrace

I finally have kitten pictures to share!


Pickle


----------



## JCnGrace

Sorry I have to do these 1 at a time, the pictures don't show up in the reply box so I can't space them.


Lawrence


----------



## JCnGrace

Kyle


Hard to believe he belongs to same litter as the previous 2 since he's twice or more the size.


----------



## JCnGrace

Tiger Lily


----------



## JCnGrace

And the no name new guy that really needs his very own little kid to love.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

@JCnGrace well done you!! I bet you are feeling a million dollars now you have had a ride


----------



## JCnGrace

Thanks @ShirtHotTeez, I did enjoy it but I miss the days that riding was a top priority for me. Now, I'm just as happy hanging out and taking care of them. I still need to get a ride in on Cutter to see how much he's regressed since he was last ridden. Hopefully he'll prove to be as trustworthy as TJ, who I never have to worry about having a long break.


----------



## Change

Hi all - I couldn't possibly get through the past - what? 3 weeks? worth of posts, so I only read the last page.
@JCnGrace - YAY! for getting on TJ and riding, even if it was just a semi-painful jaunt around the property. And I love the cat pictures, and the name of one, in particular. I think you know which one! ;-) I'll have to tell someone he has a cat named after him tomorrow morning. He'll like that it's the big black one.


For me, work has gone back into insanity mode. I'm working 10-12 hours a day and sometimes even on my days off. UGH! And the weather has either been raining or miserably hot on the weekends which has severely limited my riding. I did get a good 5 mile ride in on Cally last weekend; hoping I can get an early start and get 5 miles on Tango tomorrow.

Today was chores, chores and more chores - all out in the 90+ temps and 60+ humidity. I was a soppy, sweaty mess every time I came inside to get another bottle of water before heading out to the next 'gotta get it done' thing on my list. Got a lot done today, but still so much more to do. But not until me and the boyo get some happy time in!


----------



## JCnGrace

Glad you checked in @*Change*, I've been missing you! He'll also like that this particular cat thinks it's a dog and every time you start petting him he rolls over for a belly rub. Not a cat belly rub where they do that so they can rap their paws around your hand and bite you either. It's a roll over and stretch out and close his eyes in bliss kind of belly rub. LOL


Yikes on your work schedule! Good for your bank account but not so good for play time. Have you gotten to go to any more endurance rides with Tango? I hear on the weather although we had a couple of nice days this past week where the humidity wasn't bad which was a nice break. 




Getting ready to storm here or at least the sky is grumbling and the dog just shoved my legs aside so he could hide in the kneehole of the desk.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@JCnGrace Yay for the riding!! Bummer for the pain, lol! I hope all is back into place now. I usually say that as well, that I need a new body, unfortunately more regularly than I would like  
About TJ did I miss something about his lameness along the lines of this thread? I mean why would he show some lameness? I hope he is ok as well. And seems he did great too!
I absolutely LOVE your cats!! (not really a surprise, is it?) The new guy is adorable, and the first two resemble one of the barn cats. Thanks for showing them to us.
@Change I hope that work slows down for you soon. That is a crazy amount of working hours! And yeah, what's with the weather? Same here as well... 

I've been drowning with work as well, so it's been some days without even lurking around here 
Weekend was pretty much 'meh' due to weather and some old girl in heat, lol! Seriously, what the heck was wrong with all the horses? And I mean with ALL of them on Saturday? Even BO was freaking out with his most reliable driving horses, and had to really contain himself not to beat them up. That is a very rare sight, to see him swearing and threatening them like he did, but yeah, they were misbehaving a lot. So he just went and changed their bits, from 'regular' curbs to some other ones with a twisted side (hope you get the type). Instant wrong fix, but worked for the afternoon.... 
BO's daughter went on small trail ride with a mutual friend, and invited me as well, but I decided to stay and do some arena work. Plus her mare was being a fire breathing dragon too and I don't like to go out like that. Tuya was tied and calm, but as soon as the mares left for the ride all hell went loose. Plus a friend brought a mare to train that was nearby Tuya's paddock, but now they could not see each other as well and both started a neighing fit. Even I lost my temper and Tuya got a big smack on her butt for not standing still. Bridling was a mess (giraffe was back), and she never really settled down enough for me to feel confident to mount, as I was alone. So groundwork we did. Eventually she calmed down a tiny bit, but I was already too tired of all (I had my period and was not in best mood too, lol) and just put her back, which I am sure she appreciated 

When I brought her in (yes, she is staying inside for the night because of cold and rain for the last days), I swear that if she could go through the wall to flirt with next door stallion, she would have. That was some sexy girl, peeing herself, tail high, rubbing against the wall, you name it, lol. She drove all stallions inside crazy!! They were all smelling and prancing. 
So not a good day for a ride, at least I know next week I have her back to herself, hopefully.

I am on my work laptop (ups, ahah), but I will share two pictures of the couple next. On the second one she has a 'Could you please give us some privacy?' look. Ah, mares....

Hope everyone is ok, and happy Monday!!


----------



## TuyaGirl

A bit dark, sorry


----------



## JCnGrace

@TuyaGirl, TJ hasn't been lame but I'm paranoid that the lump from a shin splint is going to make him lame. Looking for ghosts that aren't there, I guess. You're welcome about the cat pictures, sorry it took so long to get them. 


Sounds like a horse crazy day at your barn. Naughty Tuya torturing that stallion. LOL 


Another stormy day here. Not complaining, we really needed a good rain.


----------



## JCnGrace

I had a first experience today...Cutter was snoring away while asleep on his feet. I've heard a lot of them snoring when laying down but never standing. I was worried about him at first because his nostrils were really flaring but I said his name, he woke up and stopped making the noise and started breathing normal and never did it again the rest of the time I was doing chores. Makes me wonder if they have dreams of racing like dogs do of chasing rabbits. LOL


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I finally got through the last couple of pages!! Sounds like everyone is having great adventures glad you could all share them on here.

I confess Roy is lame and had a vet visit today! Looks like just a deep abscess but it is extremely stressful due to his past history with his feet it makes me nervous. In nicer news he just completed a show on Sunday (Before we knew he was lame) and got first and reserve champion so very proud of him! I have 3 days off from work now and was hoping to ride but that has been suspended until his abscess goes away! Instead I am thinking of setting up tarps and things and doing some desensitising with both the horses.


----------



## PoptartShop

Ugh, hey guys! Work has been SO busy, I haven't had a chance to log on. :sad: But, everything is good. Stiiiill unpacking LOL, but I am getting there. 

Promise has been great. It's been a little over two weeks since I moved her w/ my friend to the new place, & she has been settling in so nicely. 

I have been focusing more on groundwork with her. Going to start lunging her eventually, right now we are in the beginning processes of it.

Going really well. 

I am off work tomorrow & I don't come back until Monday. Wooo! Tomorrow I have a concert (seeing Logic & NF!) & then I just felt like taking off the rest of the week because it's gonna be nice out & I may hit the beach!

Nothing new really going on.
@JCnGrace glad to see you got a ride  He is a good boy!! I'm sure you felt rusty but hey, YOU GOT ON A HORSE FINALLY. LOL & you can take the rain...it rained like 4x this week...I like the pictures too! The cats are adorable.

@TuyaGirl she is so pretty, even though it is dark I can still see her beauty!!!  Awww!

So busy, gotta go.  UGH, is it 5 yet??????????????


----------



## JCnGrace

@PoptartShop, I have never heard of those singers/bands but I hope you have a fantastic time anyway. At the beach too! About the rain, it pretty much hasn't quit since I posted that. Not 24/7 rain but every day several times a day.


----------



## Tazzie

@PoptartShop, they definitely are the perfect pair! I love it! And Izzie LOVES him. We do have some buddy sourness, but it's mostly just calling. No dangerous habits thankfully. They both are pretty respectful, and have a very good WHOA. And Nick is! He LOVES Diego, even though Diego is 100% his match when it comes to stubbornness haha! Yay for a good time at Devon and souvenirs! I'm glad you're getting to spend so much time with that gorgeous girl <3

@TuyaGirl, Tuya is such a silly girl! Ugh about work though  and those pictures haha! Wonder what was up with all the horses though? So weird!

@JCnGrace, I'm so happy you got to ride!!! YAY!!!! I'm SO thrilled for you! I hope your legs are feeling better though  and that you get even more ride time in! The kittens are so cute too! It's rained here every day since Sunday, ugh. OVER it! I have ponies I want to ride! And awww, Cutter! Haha!

@Change, oh man about work!! Ugh to all the extra you're doing. But overtime money, right?? Hopefully you got your ride in!

@Rainaisabelle, hopefully Roy heals up SOON!


Whew, so much to catch up on!!

Syd turned four last Wednesday  she got a watch that she ADORES. But the blasted battery came dead. So have to buy a new battery. Nick smoked some chicken, and I made macaroni and cheese and cauliflower  she was thrilled! Nick went down to feed Izzie after the party, and said I needed to ride Izzie before the show this past weekend. Said he wasn't sure, but looked like she took a couple funny steps. *sigh*

Go down to get her Thursday. Decided it was too hot, so would just lunge her. Well, you can all see how well that went...






SO! Had to get a vet statement she was not capable of showing, and the show manager was gracious enough to say they will refund me my entry fees. I sent a check, so I'd be find with them just shredding it. I feel awful canceling so many shows this year, but yeah...

Izzie and Diego were trailered home that night since I didn't want to make her walk up our hill, and Diego can't be trusted yet being out alone like that.

Least Izzie is a VERY good patient...










Nurse Diego has been very helpful too










We made sure everyone got grazing time too










Fresh shavings are a MUST to roll in of course lol










I liked Izzie's coloring here lol










Diego loving the attention from the kids Saturday night 










We found on Sunday her abscess finally blew! Whew! Wasn't sound on it, but we were making progress!










And we fit Diego for his new clothes 










Monday we decided ponies needed to get back outside. Izzie had had enough of the stall, and I felt movement was needed to help clear it all out. Ponies were VERY happy to be out! And Izzie was SOUND!


















Diego learning the RZR is NOT that scary!










Creek cross training. He is STUBBORN, and not wanting to cross without Izzie going first. Nick has been feeding him at the creek so he gets used to it.










I own the nosy pony of course lol


















But Nick's loves attention


----------



## Winchester1031

Werecat said:


> I too buy too much horse stuff.
> 
> I find myself when it comes to riding, overwhelmed. Between the heavy saddle and the issue with bridling, I almost don't want to ride. I'm trying to work through it though.
> 
> Proud of you for literally getting back on the horse! And bareback no less.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



When I first bought my boy I thought I knew a lot about horses but upon trying to train him I realized I did not. He's an Arab rescue mix and all he wants to do is please and do what I ask but unfortunately we didn't have the communication we have now. For about a year he was picking up the wrong lead going to the left and I worked so hard to fix it every time I rode but we couldn't figure it out. I didn't know what else to do and I remember nearly giving up right there on his back and I broke down crying. At that time I was also going through some stuff and realized I was taking it out on him. I decided to stop "training" and start "playing". We built a much stronger connection and when I felt ready and clear headed I got back on him and started working with him again. It still took a long time but I was much more patient with him and in turn he was more calm eventually we got it and now he only picks up the wrong lead every once in a great while or when I'm lunging him. Later I also found out he has a clubbed foot which would explain a lot as well. Anywho, I guess what I'm trying to say is stay strong and don't give up, we all have our bouts, maybe try doing something else with your horse for a while then try back working on the issue.


----------



## JCnGrace

Great pictures @Tazzie! Glad that abscess blew and Izzie can be back to riding sound soon. With all the rain has Nick been able to ride Diego since you got him home?


Welcome to the thread @Winchester1031!


----------



## Tazzie

Thanks @JCnGrace! They are fun to take pictures of  hopefully she can be ridden SOON! And not yet :/ we gave him time off to adjust, and now giving him time to settle outside. HAD planned to ride this weekend, but Saturday Nick was called into work for storm trouble (from the storm Friday night), and then Sunday it rained. We leave for Chicago this weekend, so probably won't get a ride in before then either. HOPEFULLY next week I can start riding BOTH of them! Izzie is bored and losing her beautiful muscling, and I need to get Diego working in general so Nick can take over. He did say he wants to hop on him after I work him, so it's a start! He needs some lessons on Izzie first since she's a lot more forgiving than Diego will be :lol:


Oh, yeah, and one other thing. Our washer basically died *sigh* Nick ordered a new pump in hopes of bringing it back to life. I got through MOST of the clothes at least, so we have some for now. Just annoying! Part is coming in tomorrow, so will see if it'll live to keep going or if we have to replace it. Frustration!


----------



## JCnGrace

Drooling season has arrived and I hate it because they make such a mess of the barn floor. Cloud got in trouble today because she kept swatting me in the face with her tail while I was trying to clean up that mess. I hate that too! LOL And then there's Gamble who wants to hang on me and breathe down my neck when I'm already drenched in sweat. I must have been in a mood today because while I normally work around them I finally got aggravated enough to shoo them to the other end of the lean-to. That only lasted long enough for me to get all the poo and muck into one pile in the corner and then as soon as I took a scoop out they all congregated back in the end I was working on. Then I had to find a way through a wall of horses to get in and out each trip. I find it rather comical that the five of them figure out ways to stand so that they create that wall. It happens everyday so it's not a coincidence. 


No name kitten seems to have a foot fetish. If you stop for a second he sits or stands on your foot and if you're moving he wraps his legs around your ankle and hitches a ride. Thank goodness he's still too scared of the horses to follow me into their sections of the barn.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

@JCnGrace so cute. is that the little black one? Sooty or Salem maybe? Love the horses antics, they are such comedians!!


----------



## JCnGrace

@ShirtHotTeez, yup, that's the one. Crazy old cat lady has been calling him Bug but I'm still holding out calling him a name in hopes that he still finds a new home which is looking less and less likely before someone (not me) gets too attached. LOL


----------



## Winchester1031

boots said:


> View attachment 754554
> 
> 
> Brown. Canadian crown. 4" Rodeo brim. 6x felt. By Serratelli.
> 
> I want to bead a hatband for it. And did I mention it was 20% off? :wink:


Oh my gosh, its gorgeous!!! It would have been a mistake to pass that up.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

JCnGrace said:


> And the no name new guy that really needs his very own little kid to love.


OMG I'M IN LOVE! Can I have her???  :lol:


----------



## JCnGrace

JoBlueQuarter said:


> OMG I'M IN LOVE! Can I have her???  :lol:



YES!!!! I'll ship him to you! LOL




Tomorrow going to meet mom, sis & b-I-l, niece & n-I-l for lunch then going to watch great niece play basketball. She has 3 games tomorrow but we're all skipping the first one. She's playing in our town so I'm not the one that has to drive 2 hours this time to see family. YAY! Can't wait to see sis, the last ballgame she went to watch she tripped on step and has 18 stitches in her forehead, black eyes and a skinned up foot. I'll get to make fun of her for being so graceful. LOL


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

@JCnGrace - WHEN CAN YOU SEND HER? LOL

Yikes! That reminds me of Carrie Underwood's accident for some reason. Have fun with your fam!


----------



## Tazzie

@JCnGrace, ugh, I HATE drooling season! Izzie and Diego thankfully don't seem to have it TOO bad! Silly kitten haha! Oh goodness about your sister! Have fun with family!!


The ponies are LOVING being outside now! Izzie is good and sound now, and it looks like it's healing/closing up now  thank goodness!

We haven't ridden anyone yet due to time. Aiming to on Sunday when we are back from Chicago. Nick wants to ride Diego, so I have to ride him first  hopefully Izzie will be sound at the walk a bit to do that. Won't be pushing her at all. But I do hope she heals quickly since Nick needs some lessons before moving onto Diego!

Not much else to report though. All is good with them  enjoy some pictures though haha!

Feeding Diego in the creek since he was still terrified of it a couple days ago. Yesterday he waltzed right in, then went to go clean Izzie's pan lol


















And just some cute pictures


----------



## JCnGrace

As soon as you pm me your address @JoBlueQuarter! Of course I'll need to send company with him so he won't be all alone and scared in the crate so how about I send you several? If it's the right day I might even stuff a few horses in there. LOL


So glad Izzie is doing better @Tazzie. She is all about them kids, isn't she? Wonder if she'll be as lovey dovey with her own kid when you decide to breed her. Can't wait to hear how Nick and Diego get along under saddle. Keeping fingers crossed that the two of them just click right away.


So I have a horrible confession that has me kicking myself for being such an insensitive clout. Today after the games I was standing outside the gymnasium waiting for b-I-l to bring the truck around and sis & mom to finally make it out the door and there was a handicapped gentleman in a wheelchair sitting out there. So we exchange the friendly hi and how are you and when I replied I said "I'm good. Glad to out here and standing up, I was tired of sitting." Then I was too embarrassed to apologize for my blunder and instead just shut up. I'm thinking I should never be allowed out in public again!


Up until then it was a good day. Maggie's team won 2 of their 3 games, her younger sister got to play a little in the 3rd game (she's in jr high but she's so good they let her play some in the informal practice games which was what they were doing today) we had a good lunch and it was nice seeing the ones I got to see of my favorite family. 


Not much animal time today what with being gone most of the day so don't have any horse stories. Did chores fairly late so got them done and got out of there before the mosquitos came out.


----------



## Caledonian

@*JCnGrace* – That’s great news that you’ve been on TJ, even if it was for a short time. 

I’ve never heard a horse snore like Cutter. I used to watch Toby sleep in his stable and wonder the same thing: what’s he dreaming about? Eating in the field or showjumping (his job before I got him). He’d wake up and give adorable owlish blinks until he focused on me, then rumble a welcome.

I love the pictures of the cats and the kitten is a cutie. DH still got a soft spot for him then:lol:

As for your comment to the guy in the chair; I’m thinking that we’ve all said or done something that make us cringe. The guy may not have noticed or it didn’t bother him. He’s probably said something just as cringeworthy to someone else at some point in his life. 

A couple of weeks ago, I mentioned to a guy that it must be a great help now that he’s eligible for a specific grant. He said (with a laugh) ‘you cheeky so’n’so I’m only 50. The grant’s open to people in their mid-seventies!’ :shock:  Oh boy, I wanted the ground to open up! What can I say, he looked eligible to me:shrug:. He must've had a hard life. Luckily, he took it as a joke.

@*Tazzie* – that’s good that Izzie’s healing. Nick must be looking forward to riding his own horse. 

@*PoptartShop* – are Logic and NF well known bands in the US? Hope you had a good time. I think everyone’s working their socks off!


I was able to go to L/Cpl Cruachan III’s interment in Stirling Castle on Thursday morning. A large gathering which included the Padre, a Piper, Pony Majors, Soldiers, Veterans, Castle staff, people who’d come into contact with him and Corporal Cruachan IV, endured the end of Storm Hector to pay their respects. He went in next to a large plaque at the side of the tower in the photo. 
Don’t be fooled by the sunshine in the photos; 60mph gusts of wind and heavy showers were hammering the buildings and, at times, it was completely deafening. Although, every time a shower came through, we got a single or double rainbow over the Castle. 
All credit to Cruachan IV and his handler as he was very well behaved. He only spooked once when a sign blew over. I know mine and Blaze would’ve had a complete meltdown. 


We’ve been hoping for some rain as this area’s been dry and warm for too long. The burns and rivers weren’t extremely low as they must’ve been getting fed from storms in the mountains but there was talk of a hosepipe ban being introduced. Just in case, last Saturday I decided to water the garden, wash the windows and car. Of course, it started raining that night and I think it’s rained for most of the week. 
Riding’s been limited to the occasional 10 minutes when it was dry. We’d planned to go out as part of a group this morning but the rain was far too heavy for us to be safe, seen and comfortable. 
Blaze seems to be happy soaking up the rain like a sponge despite having a shelter. He might believe that I’m less likely to ride him wet! He might be right!

Tonight, I’m going to head out into the garden now that it’s sunny and warm. Storm Hector made a mess of it and I hate looking out on broken arches and flattened plants.:frown_color:

My confession; it’s Fathers’ Day tomorrow and I’ve yet to get him anything. He’s been giving numerous reminders for the past two weeks, always with a sly smile and a wink. I’m not sure if he’s pulling my leg or not as he always tells us not to bother. He hates being fussed over. I’ll head to the shops tomorrow morning and if he says he was just teasing…


Have a good weekend everyone


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

@Caledonian and @Tazzie great pics

Is Corporal Cruachan IV a shetland?


----------



## JCnGrace

Oh my, that is all so beautiful @Caledonian, looks like a fairy tale land. You must be getting the weather system we just went through. I know I've stuck my foot in mouth way more often than I should but I think that's the cruelest thing I've ever done, I still feel bad about it today. I hope he realizes I didn't aim to hurt his feelings. Cutter did a few snore snorts again today then everyone shifted and woke him up. His head was almost hanging to the floor. He likes to lay down and sleep so I think them hanging out in the barn all day and then getting their grazing in at night is interfering with his sleep schedule. LOL




I'm pooped! Started out the day helping crazy old cat lady trim the weeping cherry tree in front of the house. He actually does all the work I just man the tractor bucket but it was so hot and humid today just being outside zapped you of energy. Then came in, ate a sandwich & chips for lunch, watched a movie and cat napped through the first half of it. Went out and did chores and was ready for another nap but hubby wanted to go to town so it was in the shower I go. He was craving Mexican AGAIN! WEIRD WEIRD WEIRD! Then we stopped at the grocery store before heading home. Really just needed bread & milk but somehow spent $93.00. How did that happen? Didn't even have all that much stuff, the price of groceries has been going crazy. Didn't get home until 10:00 pm and he went straight to bed.


----------



## Change

@Tazzie - Jeez - I've missed a lot! I didn't even know you'd gotten a 2nd horse. Pretty gray boy, though.
@JCnGrace - yeah, boy oh boy was yesterday a hot one. So of course, I managed to spend most of it outside in the sun. I mucked out the weekly contribution to the compost heap (2 3x4 cartloads filled to overflowing!), then dug up and relocated some cannas and day lilies, before I mixed up some GrazOn to spray on the 5' tall weeds that all this rain has helped cause. I think I walked every square foot of the lower acre toting that 5 gallon sprayer! 

Today, another hot one, I took it (sort of) easy. Watched 3 World Cup soccer matches, cut 3 2x4 risers and 36 1x2 slats so I can start putting rails on my back patio. Then helped Son move his old couch out to the burn pile and played fireman when he set it to burning. Boy, did that thing blaze! 

Tomorrow, if I wake up early enough, I'm going to try to get some saddle time in on Tango before Son and I go pick up the 12 55' gal. clean, sealable barrels he bought. One will go in the horse trailer so I can haul water from home when we go camping. I've added a water pump and camping water heater to my Amazon Wish List - can't wait to be able to take hot cowboy showers instead of cold sponge baths out of a bottle of water! And there'll be 3 more soccer matches waiting for me on the DVR.  I love World Cup season!


----------



## JCnGrace

I don't know how you managed to stay out in it for so long @Change, it's hot enough to make your blood boil. Tomorrow is supposed to be bad too but the only extra chore needing done is our hay guy is delivering the round bales in the morning. Hubs does all that work with the tractor so I don't have to do anything but write a check. 


I know camper sized appliances are crazy prices so have you looked into one of those on demand water heaters? I know a lot of people who are using those when they do their own living quarters in their trailers but I don't know if it's because it's easier to plumb or because they are cheaper. 


Dog is out on his last potty break of the night and as soon as he comes in I'm hitting the hay. He better hurry I'm fading fast! LOL


----------



## TuyaGirl

@PoptartShop I never heard of that band before, maybe when work / life gives me a little break I will check it out. I hope you had fun at the concert.
@Tazzie glad Izzie is feeling better. As always loved the pictures. Fingers crossed that you can hop on Diego soon, so as your husband can ride with you 
@JCnGrace Aww, the kitten sounds just adorable! He just likes to be as close as possible to humans, like on top of feet, lol! I never saw Tuya sleeping, nevertheless dreaming, so must be cool to see one snorting  I love to hear about your herd's quirks, because you write in a way I can perfectly visualize what was going on. About the man on a wheelchair, well, happens, but the timing was just terrible, lol!
@Caledonian Absolutely lovely castle / place! And the pony as well. About the washing the car and raining right after, when I used to smoke (trying to quit now) and was waiting for the bus, I would wait, and wait and wait… When I lighted a cigarette up the bus would immediately show up  

Another crappy weekend due to weather. Today is very warm, but today is Monday, so what's the point?
Seriously, sick of wind! Cloudy sky with lots of wind, and temperatures so low for the season that it's been a subject for the news.
Tuya was in the big pasture (alone, other mares were on another one), butt turned to the wind. Then she went around her paddock from the outside, and stood there for a long time, looking at me. BO arrived shortly after and asked his daughter to bring her back. When I asked him why he told me that every time she goes around she never knows how to come back, lol!! Poor old girl gets lost in such a huge space just for herself  
Anyway she is looking better and better, as she is back to 24/7 outside most days. 
Saturday was hay day, so they all spent the afternoon filling the barn with loads of it. Then BO's son brought a Lusitano stallion that he is breaking to the arena to be lunged (he is currently breaking 3 horses), and man did that horse have fire!! I never saw something like that, the horse entered in the arena on his back legs!! Squealing like a pig getting killed. Seriously, that was kind of hilarious, and BO's son already knew he would do that (second time with saddle on), so told me to record it. For respect reasons I will not upload it, but did a couple screenshots that will post after when I have another little break at work.


Apart from that, lots of work, watching as many football matches I can (I really do like football), and dealing with my mum having breakdowns after breakdowns because the blind old cat (almost 19 years old) has not been feeling good at all. I think he will be pts soon, poor old man… 


Have nice Monday everyone!!


----------



## TuyaGirl

Double post, internet whoas...


----------



## TuyaGirl

Here you go


----------



## JCnGrace

@TuyaGirl, sorry to hear your elderly cat isn't doing well. Wow that he's 19 years old though, I don't think I've ever heard of a cat living that long. Your mom must take very good care of him. 


Don't be wishing away your cooler weather, it's been miserably hot here and we're not even into our typically hottest months yet.


Your BO's son must be very brave. If a horse I was dealing with acted like that I'd probably run and hide. LOL


----------



## PoptartShop

@JCnGrace no beach, just stayed home BUT still had a nice time!! Awww, I hope you had a good time with the family. 
@Tazzie so glad her abcess healed & she is back to feeling good again.  Yayyy!! I am so happy they are loving life!! Awesome pictures too!!

@TuyaGirl oh wow, he sure looks like he is powerful! LOL woah, watch out for those back legs!! :lol: NF is a rapper (his name is Nate) & Logic is also a rapper, they are really really good...kinda remind me of Eminem.  They aren't mainstream like most rappers, like they rap about LIFE & real experiences...again, sorta like Eminem!! <3
It was great!!!

So sorry to hear about the cat. :sad: 19 years is a long time though, that is pretty amazing. <3 Awwww. It's hard when pets aren't doing well/get old  *hugs* Hang in there!!
@Change I hope you get some saddle time on Tango today. Let us know how it goes if you do!! It's super hot here too 


I confess, my little mini 'vaca' was nice. I was off work from Wed-Fri. Coming back today was tough but oh well. 
Worked Promise a lot; we are now in the next process for lunging...with the bit.  She is doing really well. 

Got her a fly sheet & fly boots (just for her front feet). They are helping, but I may have to work her WITH the fly sheet on this week since the flies are just so bad & she's sensitive to them.  They bother the heck out of her. Ugh. I have tried fly spray, SWAT, etc. & it helps a little. 
She focuses on me obviously, and tries despite her annoyance with the flies but still, it's like FLIES GO AWAY LOL.

My barn mate's horses aren't affected by them as much at all, they don't seem to really care as much. But Promise? Oh boy, she is like OMG FLIES OMG GET OFF ME LOL. :lol: Kinda like me. :lol:


It's like 90F today...& SUPER humid. :sad: Thank goodness for AC in the office!!


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

@JCnGrace don't beat yourself up over that incident with the man in wheelchair. I think most people with a handicap like to be treated as normal as possible so i doubt he took offence. If you had said something like 'Oh sorry, I didn't mean to be insensitive', he probably would have said it wasn't a problem. Someone with a new-ish handicap may be more sensitive while they are adjusting, but in general the handicapped don't expect you to walk on eggshells.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@PoptartShop I do like Eminem, so when I have the time I will check it out  Glad you had a good time at the concert and with the days off overall. Ugh, flies, they make Tuya go absolutely nuts!! But yeah, other horses don't seem to be as bothered by them, guess we have two princesses, lol!! I tried a fly mask, but she didn't cope well with it  
The stallion is a pure Lusitano, so we were kidding saying he was already trained to do the cabriola 
@JCnGrace Yes, he is quite fearless and has the greatest balance too!! He can ride very hard bucks and rears. Like he is made of rubber, lol! But I've seen him fall off as well, of course. Makes part of the game. When both entered the arena, horse rearing and walking on both legs, he told me that's the kind he likes. Me I could never, and I mean NEVER get even close to such a beast. (I must say he is a sweetheart on the stable)

Well, sad day for me. Old man went peacefully during the night. My mum is a wreck but was trying to hold on. So I tried to stay and look strong so as she would not break down in tears. 19 years is a life. He was very spoiled and well taken care of. It was the best for him. I cried all the way to work and I feel like doing nothing...


----------



## carshon

@tuya - I am so sorry for the loss of your cat. I lost 2 in October - the oldest being 18 and the other was quite old but we are not sure of his age as he came as a stray- they are like our best friends and it is so hard to see them go. But at 19 I am sure your's had a great and well loved life.


I must confess that I feel better than I have in MONTHS and I mean months. 2 weeks ago I started going to a different chiropractor - I was still have intense pain and stiffness in my hips and lower back - Yoga helped but I was really getting nowhere. I have seen this new Chiro 5 times and last Friday she was working on my hips and made a big adjustment and a loud POP - and since then I have felt 100% better! Not my old self quite yet - but no more horrible shooting pain, no more pain in my thighs and legs. Just feel like a new person. I see her again on Wed and hope for even more improvement. I am still doing some yoga and I can tell there too. I haven't ridden in 2 weeks - first we had 4 inches of rain and flash flooding so everything was closed and then last weekend it was so hot and humid I could not bear the thought of riding. Humidity is supposed to break this week and I hope to be on my horse to test out my hip in a couple of days


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

Is anyone else having trouble with the notifications showing?


----------



## TuyaGirl

@carshon Thank you. Yeah, it is quite hard. And I never dealt ok with death overall….
On another note that's great that you are feeling so good!! I hope it stays like that, if not better, and also that weather holds up so you can try and see how it feels on the saddle 

@ShirtHotTeez I am having trouble, they redirect to my main page


----------



## PoptartShop

I confess, it's not letting me like any posts. :sad: UGH. & my notifications keep going to my profile as well...blah. Every time I click 'like' it doesn't do anything. Grrr.


----------



## JCnGrace

Testing before I bother typing a lot.:evil:


----------



## JCnGrace

It won't let me do anything in classic view had to switch to the dreaded full view and then I have to do advanced reply. I'm sure they have the intention of making the forum better but....

@carshon, THAT IS GREAT NEWS!!! I hope your hip continues to improve even more. YAY!


I'm sure I have something I probably need to confess but I'm so frustrated with the forum I can't think of anything else. :frown_color:


----------



## phantomhorse13

@*TuyaGirl* : so very sorry about your cat. while 19 years is a long life, they are still never with us long enough. cherish your memories.

@*carshon* : woohoo for finding the right chiro!! hope you get some saddle time soon.

@*ShirtHotTeez* : notifications are crazy and HF keeps randomly adding spaces to my posts for no apparent reason. and sometimes pics show up and other times they don't.. :icon_rolleyes:


I confess yesterday I did something that many would consider passive-aggressive (or maybe outright aggressive) and I don't feel a bit of guilt.

Earlier in the spring, I mulched around the plants at my MIL's grave and set out a rock border. Last year, the plants kept getting mowed (I assumed accidentally) and I thought mulch and the border would make them stand out better. I was wrong. About 3 weeks ago, the grave was mowed flat despite the border and mulch. Yet none of the other graves with flowers (of a similar type and size and most without mulch or borders) were touched.

I was very upset. When my attempts to contact someone about the issue didn't result in any call back, I went from upset to ****ed. I have called the mowing service owner - who also just happens to be the president of the BoD of the cemetery - _every day_ since the incident and have not heard back (and I am leaving polite messages just saying I had a question about the cemetery and to please call me back, including my name and number).

The poor plants are doing their best to recover. So, I did some more planting:










I planted 6 tulips and 11 rocks. If it gets mowed again, it will be no accident. :evil:


----------



## PoptartShop

I'm too lazy to switch to the full, but ugh. I guess I will have to soon. :sad: I love the classic though.

But @TuyaGirl I am so sorry to hear that. :sad: Ugh, I am sure she is heartbroken too. He lived a very long life and he went peacefully, and did not suffer. <3

We definitely have two princesses!! So overdramatic!! :lol: Darn mares lol.

@phantomhorse13 I don't blame you one bit, and that is a beautiful thing you did. I really hope they don't mow it again...that's horrible. You'd think they'd mow AROUND it...jerks. I don't understand why they are only mowing yours...not cool.
@JCnGrace I'm frustrated too. It sucks!!


----------



## Tazzie

@JCnGrace, who knows! She won't be carrying her foals, so I'm not sure she'll have that attachment. But the way she's taken to Diego gives me hope she'll love her babies :lol: and oops! Though I'd probably make a similar comment not even thinking! Weird about wanting Mexican again! But LOVE his nickname :rofl: I'm also having issues with the dang forum. Won't let me see some pictures (including my own) and checking my likes is a giant pain now. I wish they'd fix it!
@Caledonian, I'm glad she is! Hopefully your Father's Day went well! Love the pictures!
@Change, no worries! We've only had him about 2.5 weeks now, so it's not like we've had him long! He fits right in though! Hopefully you got some saddle time!
@TuyaGirl, thank you! I love them too (though I can no longer see them, thanks a lot forum). I'm so sorry about your cat though :sad: at least he lived a long, happy life with you.
@PoptartShop, thank you! I'm thrilled with it all  they seem so happy! I'm glad you're getting to work with Promise so much! And UGH! Flies have been horrible here too!!
@carshon, I am SOOO glad you're feeling better!! YAY!!
@phantomhorse13, I would be LIVID!! I sure hope whoever is doing that STOPS! UGH!!


Whew, caught up!

We were in Chicago this past weekend for a reunion. It was fun, but HOT! Nick and I won all but one game of corn hole :lol: I'm terrible, but he's stellar haha!

Sunday we got home and got to ride! Diego was FABULOUS! I'm thrilled with him. I rode him lightly as I need to tweak the saddle and such, and then let Nick hop on. Yup, Nick is smitten. Diego is DEFINITELY his horse! I hopped on Izzie briefly bareback to tool around since she's still healing from the abscess. But it was nice 

Monday and Tuesday were WAY too hot to ride. Horses were sweating just standing around. So opted not to ride. Nick made progress on the barn area though, so there is that!

Tonight we are bringing both ponies to my chiro to see how they are doing. It's been a while for Izzie, and I'm not sure Diego has ever gone. So getting that done! Supposed to rain rest of the week, so we will see if we get any riding in *sigh*

Anyway, pictures will be attached, but here are some videos!

Me riding him:









Nick riding him  he got him to cross the dry creek bed too!









We are going to Dover on Sunday to see if we can find bigger stirrups for him, and get him a different helmet. He said his feels too tight, and he needs more of an oval shape.

Attached are just a couple cute pictures 

Edited to add: don't mind the greasy appearance of Diego's face. He is slathered in SWAT :lol: his fly mask SHOULD be here tomorrow.


----------



## JCnGrace

@phantomhorse13, you did a beautiful job on your m-I-l's grave. I hope they let it stay.

@PoptartShop, well if you want see pictures you have to switch back and forth. Classic won't let me post or like posts but full doesn't show pictures people post. 

@Tazzie, I can see your pictures in Classic, not full. Neither shows your you tube videos. 


Great news about Nick and Diego on their first ride together!


Today I managed to get the Gamble herd side of lean-to cleaned without their help. The sun went behind clouds and they ventured out to graze so I got it done in about half the time it normally takes me. I need that to happen every day! LOL


Frecks and Thunder, on the other hand, were out but came running back in when I was working on their side but with only the two of them I can work without them getting too much in the way. Mostly they stand beside me hoping I'll take a break and give them belly scratches.


Majik and Miss were good little minis and I had no poop to clean out in their lean-to. They don't seem to be bothered by the heat near as much as the full sizers so they don't feel the need to stay inside all day.


I cleaned house and did the laundry over the weekend so being as I haven't wanted to be outside I've started in on a 1000 piece jigsaw puzzle. The picture on the outside of the box made it look like it was going to be an easy one, it lied.


----------



## Caledonian

@*ShirtHotTeez *- Yes, a Shetland. They were all bought from studs, going back to the 1920s, if I remember correctly.

@*TuyaGirl* and @*Change* – I’m going to be the odd one out; I really hate football/soccer.:smile:

It’s been hard to miss the matches though and I’ve had them on in the background while I’ve been doing other things around the house.
I’m not sure how many people are actually watching the World Cup here, given that Scotland didn’t qualify. I know that a few have been following teams from the smaller countries, such as Iceland.

I’m watching Argentina v Scotland play rugby while I’m typing, instead of the football.:smile:

@*TuyaGirl* Sorry that you lost your cat. She must’ve been well cared for and happy to reach that age. :hug:

That’s one scary looking horse in the photos.

@*phantomhorse13* - I wouldn’t feel guilty either. That’s an extremely disrespectful way to treat a grave and you as a relative. You’ve done a good job with it.

@*Tazzie* – good to see Nick riding. I had to go for an oval shaped hat as well. My last one gave me awful headaches

@*JCnGrace *– The heat sounds terrible. The horses are right, the best place to be is inside. I suppose, with less bulk, the minis aren’t affected as much.

It’s been years since I had a go at a jigsaw. I knew it had pieces missing before I started but I didn’t know which parts, plus it was a photo of the space shuttle with a lot of blue sky and white. I don’t think I’d have the patience for it now. 

I’ve been able to get out for a few hacks this week and a couple of quick bareback rides in the morning before work. The weather’s been a bit kinder which has helped. 

I confess that I’m needing a good sleep. I don’t think that I’ve had more than a few hours each night for ages. I’ve always found it hard to switch off my brain when I go to bed and the light skies are adding to the problem. It’s light until 10.30, it never gets entirely dark, and the light returns at 3.30/4.00. 
I’m waking up at this time every morning like clockwork. By lunchtime I’m useless! Thick curtains and blinds haven’t worked so I’m heading out for a brisk walk before bed tonight. 

Have a good weekend everyone!


----------



## TuyaGirl

@phantomhorse13 Thank you. Yes, pets don't live long enough, and even at 19 years old it was too soon, kind of… 
I hope no one messes with the grave again. Why would someone keep mowing it, when it was clearly visible they would not supposed to? I would be mad too!!

@Tazzie, that is so cool that Diego is proving to be just as expected. Or even better  

@JCnGrace I don't do a jigsaw puzzle in like, forever, lol! But many years ago me and my best friend had an addiction to spend the nights doing it together, add some wine and sweets, those were really relaxing nights 

@Caledonian that is a lot of daylight!! Probably would mess with my sleep too. I actually adopt the same practice as you, when I want to fall asleep quickly I do a very powerful walk before, helps me get more tired. But my brain still plays tricks on me sometimes, like remembering silly random things that happened ages ago and keep me awake… 


I confess all the action that has been going on at the barn is starting to actually interfere with my riding time, and I am not happy about it: BO's son is currently training 3 horses, as I said before, and will take another in soon. Those horses stay boarded there, and owners come weekends to check the progress. And so the arena is busy. They are 1 stallion and 2 mares, plus his own horses (2 stallions) that he is training to sell, I think. So I can never ride at the same time 
Side note: The pictured stallion on previous post now lays down and you can sit on him, go figure, lol! Apparently BO's son was just playing with kneeling him down and he didn't get it right, ahah!
Well anyway, and as it was Summer Carnival last Saturday, and I must go back home earlier to park the car, or else I just better leave it at the barn and walk  I didn´t have much time to do my riding, and I started to feel in such a bad mood that I just picked Tuya from the pasture, tacked her, and did some groundwork and games, including bending, follow, halting, practicing standing still to mount… Which was actually quite nice and fun too!! She was very good, especially with the following, not so much with the bending, but she was always willing and listening. 
Sunday was even worst, as BO's son was making some video riding his bay 3 year old, for selling purposes. And the owner of the mare in training (he is my friend too, actually I helped him on Saturday by holding the lead of his mare when he was mounting for the second or third time ever - she was very nice) was already waiting in line to lunge her. So I just gave my old girl a good rub and many hugs. She was very sweet, and actually falling asleep! She should always be like that, at some point she rested her head on my shoulder and was breathing into my cleavage, ahah!! So not like her.
Anyway I will have to find a way to politely express that I pay to board there too and I need arena time as well, as I don't like to just mount and leave for a trail ride directly (I always like to access my mare first)

Next will try to upload the pictures of her, now break is over so I go back to work


----------



## JCnGrace

@Caledonian, hope your walk did some good and you got a good night of sleep in. Glad you got some rides in!

@TuyaGirl, sounds like Tuya was being extra affectionate this weekend. That's pretty cool how far that stallion in training has come in just a few short days. Maybe you could talk the son into taking a break in between horses and letting you have some arena time, although if the owners are there too at that particular time he probably doesn't have that option. You might have to advocate for a second arena. 


I didn't have a choice but to get a puzzle gene, both my parents liked to do them. My brother may be the exception to that because I don't think I've ever seen him working on one but it could be he just doesn't have the time. He tried to retire once and it lasted less than a week. LOL I did get the one I started done.


Nothing exciting to report about my weekend, I didn't go anywhere or do anything. I am supposed to go to my friend's house and go swimming some time this week. I don't really care about the swimming so much but it makes her happy for someone to come and enjoy her pool with her.


----------



## PoptartShop

Ugh, had to switch to full mode instead of Classic so I can like stuff...

@Tazzie I am THRILLED Diego is doing so well.  Aww! I love the picture of him & Izzie drinking water. :lol: So cute...they look like little lovebirds. Happy to see Nick on a horse too - they look so good together!!! 
Dover is always a fun time. I always end up splurging though lol.

@JCnGrace sounds like you had a relaxing lazy weekend...nothing wrong with that at all! Going swimming will be fun, hey it may even soothe you! It always helps me with my back pain.

@Caledonian happy you got some rides in, yay!!  Same here, it's been less rainy for once. I hope you get some good sleep soon. :sad: That's no good!

@TuyaGirl that is the sweetest thing.  She must have been so comfortable & loving the attention. Sometimes it's just nice to enjoy their company & hangout. <3 
I really hope the arena clears up soon. It's not fair that you don't get to enjoy it as much as you should be. You do pay for it, after all! 

I confess, I had a really good weekend! My parents came yesterday to finally see the new private barn, & they loved it. 
I worked Promise only for a little bit because gosh, the humidity was KILLER even though it was like morning time. She did very well. 
Tonight I am going to work her again, but I think tomorrow night I will hop on her & see how lunging has helped us undersaddle.  Yay! 

The dentist came out for her Sat morning - NO SEDATION. I wasn't sure if she would need it or not. She only threw tiny little tantrums, nothing major.
I didn't even have to hold her for the dentist, she was able to hold her the entire time. She did sooo good. I was so proud LOL, it's like she's my child & I need to make sure she was being good. :lol:

Went swimming after the barn & hungout. 
Now, back to work...so busy, the weekend is never long enough.

PICTUREEES  LOL she looks like she was about to fall asleep. :lol: Lunging her with her fly sheet on has helped a lot, since the flies are super annoying. Yesterday I lunged her without it though & she was much better, little 5yr old dramatic mare you. LOL jk, but I think she will get over them eventually. :lol:


----------



## Tazzie

@JCnGrace, here are the links to those videos, with the spaces lol hopefully you'll be able to watch them! And they had fun! Yay for cleaning the sheds and doing the puzzle haha!

https://youtu. be/2JsQo3LB6pk
https://youtu. be/cumilV7UKug
https://youtu. be/SdadLi4t1sE
https://youtu. be/htAWNYJOb-s

@Caledonian, he tried others, but apparently still prefers the one he had. Actually have to return the one we bought since he got it home, compared it to the one he had, and decided he wants to keep the one he had and get rid of the new one. Men!! I'm glad you're getting some ride time in though!! YAY!

@TuyaGirl, he's really settling in and proving to be a VERY good purchase choice! We couldn't be prouder! I do think you should say something. I would NOT be happy paying board and being pushed out of riding. No thank you.

@PoptartShop, they are totally love birds lol it's sweet! He's the only horse (aside from a now deceased field mate named Goldy) that Izzie even liked. She tolerated her former herd mates, but never really bonded like this with them. I KNOW I'll have buddy sour issues (everyone tried to tell me not to get a second horse and let Izzie live alone because of buddy sourness), but it's something we CAN work through. I'm really not worried about it. Nick loves it up there lol and I love seeing him so happy  makes me happy! Haha, I have to return two of the items we bought, naturally. But we found stirrups that fit Nick's feet! YES! They are Stubben haha! But they fit! And YAY Promise! I'm glad she did so well for the dentist! I'd love to get there at some point, but both of ours are a bit spastic. One day it'd be a goal of mine! I hope you get to ride tonight!!


Whew, what a big weekend we had!! Saturday morning we took off to do our errands. Went to Dover and Nick got a helmet, a half pad, stirrup irons, and a girth. Naturally, he hates the helmet compared to the one he had, the half pad doesn't work, and he's not a fan of the girth. Since the girth was used, we won't be returning it. The other two weren't though. SO! Hoping to return them this evening!

Also stopped at Menards (a really awesome hardware store, but it's more than hardware) and bought a lot of the wood we need for my barn! Also found the color tin I want! It'll be blue, with white trim, and a grey roof. I'm so excited!!










Saturday evening I had plans for a girls night with two friends  we had a blast! Also had a huge surprise that evening! My niece was born! She's four weeks early, but she's doing fabulous! She is super adorable!

Sunday morning we got up and rode right away. We tried my Wintec on Diego, and it's a mutual agreement we ALL hate it on him. So he'll be using Izzie's saddle until we figure something out for him. I'll be riding Izzie bareback I guess lol

After we finished riding, Syd wanted to ride. Who do you think she picked?

https://youtu. be/6hF-oXqnhrI





https://youtu. be/dlx7bRG7ZmM





He's certainly not ready to go in a lead line class as he did spook a bit. But Syd stuck it out, didn't slide, and was ready to keep going. Gave Diego a pat to calm him down. She's definitely my kid lol

After that we went and saw our niece. She is just so cute! We love her! Did a couple other not so fun things, then came home. I spent most of my afternoon doing laundry, woo.

Went down to feed, and Nick did some creek crossing training. Notice anything missing? Nick is THRILLED with his boy!

https://youtu. be/PHOxabqYItw





We also took both ponies to the chiropractor last week to be checked over. Our chiro LOVED Diego, and said we made a great choice for a second horse! Also hosed them off since it was SO hot!


























Walked them back to the field, and Diego helped himself to some water.










The cows were thrilled of course haha these are just the weanlings. The full grown cow was up the creek a bit










And just a cute, random picture of Syd and Diego


----------



## phantomhorse13

@*Tazzie* : Diego is such a good looking boy. glad he is settling in and doing so well for you. Nick must be thrilled. very exciting for the barn project to be starting!

@*JCnGrace* : you are lucky to be able to get any work done without supervision. what is the puzzle a picture of?

@*Caledonian* : I hope you are able to get some quality sleep soon. i hope the walking does the trick.

@*TuyaGirl* : your arena only has enough space that one horse at a time can be worked? Is there a pasture somewhere you can ride in instead?

@*PoptartShop* : fun weekend! Glad Promise was so good for her teeth.


I confess I _hate_ painting and had not been sorry I was supposed to be away while DH worked on the horse laundry.. but life happened and I didn't go to the ride. So painting it was.. and what a difference!





































Still lots more to be done, but a good start!


----------



## JCnGrace

@PoptartShop, Promise looking lovely as usual. She's a really good girl to get her teeth floated without sedation.


I don't like to see myself in a bathing suit these days. The bigger and looser my clothes are the better I like them! LOL

@Tazzie, got a late start tonight but I'll see if I can access the videos tomorrow. Izzie being wet really shows off her pinto markings, sometimes I forget she has them. 

@phantomhorse13, a horse laundry? Wow, I want one! Your Shepherd looks so chill using her bed for a pillow and watching your hubby working. LOL 


The puzzle was all gas, oil and automotive signs. 


Boy did Miss Cloud get a cussing tonight. The big witch moved so she could get right in front of me while I was scooping poop and added to the mess. I guess you can look at it as her being smart for going in a spot I hadn't cleaned yet but then she let go with a stream of pee which splattered all over my legs. I had my back to her so didn't realize she'd stretched out for #1 after she'd already done #2. Then Cutter decided to let loose with a stream of drool down my back. I had to wash off with the hose. I swear when they do these thing they're giving me the finger although I don't why I deserved it today. 

@Caledonian, today was a day I would have stuffed a couple of horses in that crate. Bet you can't guess which two. LOL


----------



## PoptartShop

@Tazzie true, buddy sourness can definitely be worked through. Promise was a bit buddy sour with her 5 friends at her old place - but when I moved her, I was VERY concerned she would freak out...nope...you wouldn't even know it. Now she's not really that buddy sour.

Although the first week or 2, all 3 of the horses (mine and the two others) were a bit clingy to each other.

Now???????? They are all spread out in the field, doing their own thing. Not on top of each other. It takes time! Soon they will learn to do their own thing.

She's with 2 other horses (from the same place from before). One of them is buddy sour, but his owner (my barn-mate) needs to work on that too LOL. He whinnies even when Promise is like, 50ft away. :icon_rolleyes: I'm like dude, practice taking him away a bit!

I started by gradually taking her away from them, bit by bit each day...& before I knew it, she was fine!  You got this!! I'm happy you got Diego.  Aww! So glad the chiro liked him (I mean, what's not to like!).  I bet they felt good and loved being hosed off. Was SUPER hot! Ugh. Such cute pictures. <3
@phantomhorse13 Wow, the paint looks good!! I know it's a hassle but it looks really good. Can make a room look brand new! Love the color.
@JCnGrace ugh well I hate when I eat before I go swimming. I feel like I turn into a prego woman. :lol: & thank you  OMG that's terrible!!!!!!! I'm sure you took a super long shower after all that. Yucky!! :sad: They were not having it LOL.

I confess, I didn't ride last night, instead worked on her right side to lunge. Very good! Tonight I am going to lunge her THEN hop on her.  So excited to see where we are, & feel her out more.  Yay!!

Now, if only 5pm was closer...


----------



## Tazzie

@phantomhorse13, he's so smitten it's adorable :lol: I told him my gut said it'd be a good fit, but that I was making sure I didn't pressure him into wanting him. Nick said he's thankful I DID push to see him sooner, so he could come home sooner :lol: they are going to be two peas in a pod! And I'm so excited for my barn!! If only it'd stop freaking raining! UGH! Wasn't supposed to rain yesterday, and it did. Was supposed to be a break in the rain tonight so I could at least ride, but nope! 90% chance when we would go down, and over 50% through the night!

I love the horse laundry though!! The color is awesome! It'll look fabulous!

@JCnGrace, no worries! Just let me know!  and yes! I love getting a chance to see them  they are actually more visible dry than they've been in a while. She's gaining a lot of fleabitten spots, which are making her patterns show again  I love it! That sounds like a difficult puzzle! And bad ponies!! My goodness!!

@PoptartShop, yup! Izzie's had a touch of it before, and we worked through it. They do pretty well when one is ridden too. Nick rode Diego away from Izzie while I was schooling Izzie, and neither of them even noticed. I was proud of them  so I really think it'll be a non issue for the most part  I'm glad Promise is doing so well leaving her buddies! And yes! There is much not to like about Diego  he's a good soul. And Diego was like "WHAT?!" But settled down once he realized the water felt great. Izzie loved every second of it, and loved that I scrubbed her teats. They were NASTY, and she loves when I clean them :lol: goofy mare!

Yay for a good schooling session though!!


Not a lot to report lol we went out to eat dinner last night at a Hibatchi Grill. I'd never been to one  we were celebrating my birthday, which is today. It was delicious! Stopped for ice cream, and some sweet gentleman paid for our ice cream <3 we wish we could have thanked him for it! We told the cashiers to tell him thank you if they see him again (small town gas station that has delicious ice cream lol)

Came home and grabbed the mail. In it was a huge packet from Equine Affaire, basically asking us to renew our exhibitor space (fingers crossed we can go again). Opened up one of the pamphlets to find a sweet surprise 










I was stoked!

Also last night the ponies came running when they heard the RZR. Which was fabulous since they were over the hill out of sight lol they were also quite rowdy when we turned them loose after dinner haha!

https://youtu. be/cgiWgTyVNcw





Tonight the farrier is coming to trim them. I had HOPED to ride, but the rain has told me otherwise *sigh* so I'll be hoping I can just stay dry enough getting the ponies home for a trim (I'd like to not annoy my farrier by having him trim under trees :lol


----------



## carshon

Happy Birthday @Tazzie!!!


----------



## PoptartShop

@Tazzie HAPPY BIRTHDAYYYYYYYYY    
OMG that's too funny, I hosed Promise off the other day & my boyfriend helped, he was hosing her butt then yeah, she ended up lifting her tail so he ended up getting her teats & OMG she was in heaven. LOL he was like uhhh what is going on :lol: SOO funny.
Gotta love those mares lol.

Hibatchi is good, I wish I could go there again...it made me sick the last two times I went. :sad: Ugh. 
YAY! Izzie is a star! That is sooo cute.

Love the video, LOL they were way too excited. Seeing Izzie roll like that is hilarious! Such a silly girl.

Yuck about the rain.  But at least they will be getting their feet done and over with!

I confess, I can't wait to just go for a ride today. Work has been nuts & it's sorta stressing me out!


----------



## 6gun Kid

hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## JCnGrace

@Tazzie, HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY! Got caught up on the videos, thanks for the links. I wonder if they are doing anything to fix the glitches on the forum because so far nothing has improved. Diego looks like he's fitting in with your family very well. I couldn't believe Izzie was minding her own business during creek training as long as she did. Not a one of mine has the willpower to ignore a treat for that long. LOL Once the rain stops the temps are supposed to go crazy again so I hope you can find a window of opportunity before they do.

@PoptartShop, how was your ride? 


@6gunKid, are you all healed up from your fall?


----------



## PoptartShop

@6gun Kid same to you! 
@JCnGrace it was actually really nice. I didn't ride for long because I wanted to end on a good note & not rush things. Really good though, she had a nice pace & was listening to my leg.   Definitely making progress.

Tonight, I'm going to lunge her but throw in a few steps at the trot. Wahoooo!  IF IT DOESN'T STORM! :icon_rolleyes:

Loving all this groundwork I'm doing with her.

Also, later this week I am going to do some more trailer training with her.  Yippeeee!!!!!!! Because soon I wanna take her on a trail in Fair Hill!

She does best with pressure/release & some treats, but still needs work because well, let me just say she's had some bad trailer experiences in the past. :sad:
My old BO (who was watching over her, for her racing owners *her racing owners are VERY nice people btw*)...when she took her to get her spring shots...yeah...I didn't find this out until after I got her, but...basically, they'd whip her/beat her (no, like actually beat her) to get her on the trailer. They even checked for 'marks' after.

& now it makes sense, because once she's on the trailer, she gets anxious & worked up. :sad: Ugh.

Wonder if her racing owners know this...probably not, but if they did...oh boy.
I send them updates on her every month, they love it.  They are super kind people & want the best for her. <3

So, therefore...I am going to work on making trailering a POSITIVE experience. 

It's just ridiculous. They also would sedate her JUST to get her on the trailer...she does NOT need that at ALL. She does just fine getting on with calmness, pressure, & release. Only took 15mins to get her on when I moved her to the new private barn.

UGH! It's making me upset, so let me stop.

But, just glad I'm outta that place & she is too.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

Hey guys. My apologies for falling behind on this thread again. I hope y'all are doing good!



Last Monday, my dear pony Paso passed on. It happened through a horrible accident where he got tangled in the fence. By the time I found him he was gone from loss of blood. I still cannot fathom how it happened and I can't believe it did. His old age was always a joke between us and the people we got him from but I never actually thought it would happen that he would leave us. My and my small herd of two horses miss him terribly. The pasture looks so empty with only two horses. Blue has been very upset ever since we moved and buried him. She's been galloping around, whinnying for him. It tears at my heart how hard this has hit her. 

RIP dearest Paso, you will always live in our hearts. <3


----------



## PoptartShop

@JoBlueQuarter oh my gosh, I am SO sorry to hear this. :sad: That is a terrible tragedy seeing that, I cannot imagine what you are going through, that is just so sad.

Sending jingles your way, I am so sorry.  It sounds like he did live a nice long life and was loved by you and his herdmates. Poor Blue too, it sounds like she is just as heartbroken/sad.  It is never long enough that they are with us. 

*hugs*


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

PoptartShop said:


> @JoBlueQuarter oh my gosh, I am SO sorry to hear this. :sad: That is a terrible tragedy seeing that, I cannot imagine what you are going through, that is just so sad.
> 
> Sending jingles your way, I am so sorry.  It sounds like he did live a nice long life and was loved by you and his herdmates. Poor Blue too, it sounds like she is just as heartbroken/sad.  It is never long enough that they are with us.
> 
> *hugs*


Thank you, @PoptartShop. You're right, life is way too short. Every living second should be cherished.


----------



## Tazzie

@carshon, thank you!!

@PoptartShop, thank you!! And hahahaha yes! We joke if you want to get on Izzie's good side, you have to scratch her teats :rofl: oh man! Sick is not good!! She is!! I think so too  they crack me up! And she's such a goof LOL I'm so over the rain. The creek is raging, and with how much rain we got, I have NO IDEA when I'll be able to ride :sad: I may talk Nick into at least a bareback ride later this week. Just makes me sad because I want to ride SO bad!!

I'm sorry about work though  good luck with the ground work and the trailer practice! Maybe feed her dinner in it? That's what helped Izzie A LOT with trailer anxiety. Now she's cool as a cucumber in one!

@6gun kid, you too!!

@JCnGrace, thank you!! They claim they are fixed in my thread, but I really don't believe it. Maybe post in the tech support sub forum? I'm happy to keep doing links until you can see the videos again though! He really is  and I think she hadn't noticed he was doling out treats haha! She was double checking the RZR for leftover grain lol she's normally VERY nosy. Ugh, I know. I may just do short rides in the heat, and bring water to sponge them off. I'm so over this weather. It wasn't supposed to pound us like it did last night. SO ANNOYING! Kind of ruined my evening *sigh* 

@JoBlueQuarter, I am so sorry to hear that :sad: thoughts coming your way *hugs*


So last night the farrier came. Naturally, the weather changed even though I literally watched it all day. There was supposed to be a BEAUTIFUL hole from around 5 till around 8 or 9. With LOW chance of rain prior. I thought "YES! Farrier can trim in the field, I can ride after, then we'll feed, and head home!" HAHAHA! Suddenly changed to 100% chance of rain at 5, right when we needed to round up the horses for the farrier. Naturally this now meant we had to bring them home for a trimming (no where to park when it's THAT soggy, and they are currently using trees for shelter until the barn is done; I'm not soaking our farrier). So Diego had a new experience... I felt he was ready since he'd been following the RZR loose for a while now. I sat in the bed in the event he panicked. I also put him on the outside in case traffic passed us. He's not AS traffic safe as Izzie is.

https://youtu. be/l-DikmZJp2s





So then we had two ponies in the garage! We had our height stick in there, so was like "let's see how tall Diego is!" Well, it was clearly going to eat him. We measured Izzie first so he could see it wasn't scary. She measure around 15 hands, or a hair above. Measured Diego. He's smack dab in the middle between 14 and 14.1! I told Nick if he doesn't grow more we need to get him a pony card hahaha! He should grow more though lol he's a bit butt high currently. Pictures, including him annoying his sister.


































Brought them back down, and instead of letting Diego navigate the creek loose again (it was moving faster than he's seen it before, so let him go alone when we left), Nick wanted to work him across it. Proud to say he didn't even hesitate!

https://youtu. be/WIYgA17htxM





But this was the highlight of the night. I have no clue what made him want to test his rank, but all I could think of is "I am SOOO glad Izzie doesn't rear like that under saddle!!!"

https://youtu. be/hcqGnbU6CqM





The night ended with Nick making me a cake and dinner  it was enjoyable, even though I didn't get my birthday ride!


----------



## knightrider

@JoBlueQuarter, such terrible news. So sorry. ((((hugs))))


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

knightrider said:


> @JoBlueQuarter, such terrible news. So sorry. ((((hugs))))


*hugs back* thank you @knightrider.


----------



## JCnGrace

@JoBlueQuarter, I'm very sorry for the loss of your beloved friend. It does seem to affect the herd when their elder statesman is no longer there. Sending you cyber hugs!

@Tazzie, I've mentioned the problems a couple of times in the "help" section, although in threads someone else has already started, but the only thing they mention working on is getting the notifications working right.

@PoptartShop, so glad you're enjoying her so much. I'll confess that we had to lay into Flash one time because he just wasn't going to budge otherwise and we'd been working with him for so long the way it was we were past our check out time at the park. He'd never been a problem loader before but I guess he wasn't ready to come home. Not the way I like to do things but we'd exhausted our book of tricks. I was ready to tie him to the trailer and make him run all the way home. LOL


----------



## carshon

@JoBlueQuarter I am so sorry to hear of your loss. What a terrible tragedy


----------



## TuyaGirl

Looks like forever since I've had the time to come back to this thread…

@PoptartShop Yay for the dentist without sedation! What a good girl! And Lol about the bath episode. Mares can be do funny! I am sorry that she was poorly trained in which concerns to trailer loading, recurring to fear and beating. Poor sweet girl, no wonder she gets anxious about it  But she has a wonderful momma now that will take good care of her and understands her. I hope all goes as expected about the ride.
@6gun Kid Hi! For you too!!  Hoe all is well


@Tazzie What to say? So much good things going on!! Look at Diego better and better at creek crossing!! Your husband really seems into it, that's so cool. Take the rain that came same time as farrier as an opportunity to test how he would behave following the RZR  The pamphlet looks so cool with Izzie on it! Of course I loved all the other pictures as well, including the cows' one. So darn cute!!
And late Happy Birthday, I hope you had a lovely day! Sorry the delay, life really is getting into the way lately…


@JoBlueQuarter Oh my, that's just terrible news. I am so sorry for your loss. Sending you a big hug from across the Ocean. How old was he?


@Phamtomhorse13 Place is looking so much better now!!


Well, I didn't get to post pictures because even with full mode on my phone, the clip button for attachment is like dead…. And the pictures are on my phone!! Grrrr….

For the ones that asked about the arena, it is not big enough to ride two different horses apart, especially when the equation includes stallions and mares (mine). I've been riding with more 4 or 5 in there, but all trained, so no issue. Thing is they are babies and untrained… Around the arena there is only a small pasture, that has a mare on a big rope, and Tuya's paddock has a lot of ups and downs, far from even ground. We will see this next weekend.

Apart from this, mum is still sad because of cat's loss, and my aunt went to hospital with severe infection on her foot due to diabetes, which is not helping in the equation. And stalker came back with more lying messages, which made me go to the authorities today, something must be done to get me rid of such frustrated burden, grow up!!


Have a great day!!


----------



## carshon

@tuyasgirl I really hope the stalker situation gets taken care of. How scary! I would get the BO's son after him! If he can handle young stallions he can handle a stalker!


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

@TuyaGirl - We don't know exactly how old he was, but we guessed over 35, so yeah, it just seemed like he kept going, never getting weaker, through every hard, Canadian winter, and then this.  Thanks.


----------



## PoptartShop

Well, I rode & it went well, although we did have some obstacles with her 2 buddy sour friends (one is actually more buddy sour than the other).
I spoke to my barnmate about it & he said he will work on that. I'm like, please do! LOL.

But we ended on a good note.  It was nice, she responded well to my leg cues & it was comfy too!

Tonight I am going to do a little bit of groundwork, but I think I'm just going to groom her & play with her/hangout because I am just super exhausted today! Plus it's gonna be hot, so I think she may like to be rinsed off!
@Tazzie that is a good idea, I think we will try that because my friend is coming out next week (something came up for this weekend so she won't be able to come) after work with her trailer, & that's when I feed...sooooo I think that would be a good idea.  Definitely want her less anxious after she gets on.

AW!! That's so funny about Diego's size, he looks so much taller than that! Even with Nick being on him, he doesn't look that short!! :lol: LOL! That is too funny. Mmm for yummy cake! I saw you rode bareback last night, that is AWESOME yay!!!
@JoBlueQuarter wow, over 35?? That is pretty long! Awwww. <3 
@JCnGrace oh no, I'm sure it wasn't nearly as bad as what they had done to her! LOL, I get it, a little discipline but like they were legit beating her with it. :sad: Ugh. 
It can take awhile for them to get it, that's for sure. :lol: I really am enjoying her!! It's so nice to have my own finally ya know??
@TuyaGirl aww thank you.  Yeah, she is definitely much happier here too. So sorry to hear about your aunt, that is definitely not helping your mom's case at all. :sad: 
& wow, again?????? Glad you went to the authorities. Something definitely has to be done...he has no life!!!


I confess, I've gained like 10-15lbs since I got with my boyfriend last year...it's time for me to get back to my low carb, breadless diet. This weekend I'm going to grocery shop & get right back to it...I need to lose at least 10lbs. :sad: UGH! LOL, HAPPY WEIGHT IS NOT A JOKE, it's a real thing. :lol:


----------



## JCnGrace

@TuyaGirl, sending healing wishes for your Aunt! 


Yup you've been dealing with your stalker guy long enough it's time to get tough with him. I hope the police lock him up long enough it puts a little fear in him. 

@PoptartShop, good luck with your diet but do not send me those 10 pounds you're planning on losing. LOL 


My confessions: I likened getting into my swimsuit this afternoon with trying to stuff a whale into a sandwich baggie. 


After driving 50 some miles to friends house to go swimming, I didn't really swim and instead floated around on a raft.


Because I had my suit on under my clothes for the to trip I didn't think to take a bra and underwear for the return trip so I was really glad I didn't have a wreck on my way home.


----------



## Caledonian

@*JoBlueQuarter* - I’m so very sorry to read about Paso. It must be an extremely difficult time for you and the herd. :hug:

@*TuyaGirl* – I don’t carry a smart phone around horses now, as I broke two in quick succession and they’re far too expensive to keep doing that. I stick with an old-fashioned flip phone now.

Glad that you’re getting help with your stalker. He must cause a great deal of stress. He definitely needs a good fright from the police. I don’t know how he can think that what he’s doing is okay.

Hope your mum and aunt feel better soon. 

@*PoptartShop* – I was calling my weight gain ‘winter weight’ I’m not sure I can justify that now…not unless I wait a few months :smile:. I think working at a desk has a lot to do with it as well, as I rarely had issues before my job changed.

@*Tazzie*  – A belated Happy Birthday! Great videos. I like how Izzie’s always got an eye and ear on Diego when they’re walking down the road.

@*JCnGrace* – I had the same problem with clothes bought last summer and only now being pulled out of the wardrobe. It made me realise just how much weight I’d put on. 


Things have been really quiet here. I’m still waking up with the early light. I’ve decided not to fight it and I just pass out on the couch for an hour or so when I get home after work. The cool mornings are nice for a bareback ride as are the evenings. We went out with a group on Wednesday night, getting home at about 11 as the sun disappeared. 

It’s been in the high 80s and low 90s for the past few days and it looks like it’ll be dry and hot for the next week. I'm really struggling with the heat, the simplest of things are exhausting. 

I’ve got Armed Forces Day tomorrow, which will be a very long day walking around in the heat. Everything’s organised and our equipment’s been transported down to the site over the last couple of days. It meant that I spent this afternoon wondering if I’d packed this, that and the other, despite having checked numerous times. 

I’m hoping to ride on Sunday but it may be a recovery day.


----------



## JCnGrace

I'm giddy with happiness that some of the forum issues have been fixed. I can stay in "classic" and like posts and reply now. The notifications and videos still don't work but at least I don't have to switch back and forth anymore. 


I really paid at chore time tonight for doing them early yesterday. They took full advantage of those extra hours in trashing the floor. 

@Caledonian, I always feel like I'm forgetting something when I pack for traveling. The good thing is I always have enough extra stuff that I can work around whatever I forgot if I even forgot it. LOL


----------



## TuyaGirl

carshon said:


> @tuyasgirl I really hope the stalker situation gets taken care of. How scary! I would get the BO's son after him! If he can handle young stallions he can handle a stalker!



I didn't have the time to reply sooner, but this message just made my day!  Thank you!


And thank you all for being supportive, I really love you all. All this behavior only shows his true colors, and how pathetic he still is after all this years… 
My mother is actually worst by the day, she misses the old cat more and more. When my grandmother died he was the only one keeping her company, as I was far away studying. If things don't get better I will need to convince her to go doctor or something.


Guess who has been introduced to a herd? That's right, my girl!!  She is with 3 other mares in the large pasture now. She is still adapting, sometimes likes to stand alone, but she will be fine, as she has plenty space to get away from the others. She is the third in the pecking order, I can clearly see she is the boss of BO's daughter's mare, but is quite scared of the two black ones and avoids them big time. 
I just hope she will not get herd sour like last time because it was… bad. Lol! Plus I confess that I am a total disaster to which concerns opening / closing the fence (the electric wire), because I cannot for God's sake find the strenght to stretch it enough to do it. I guess I will have to ask BO to keep her in paddock for when I come.

There's a new horse occupying Tuya's stall right now, borrowed by one of BO's friend to him. He is very well trained, did many bullfight events already, but was not trained to kneel down. So BO's son decided to mess with him and ask him to do it. Poor thing did not know what was being asked, and man, was he fighting the aids! It took hours, but eventually he did it, and big time, because he rolled over, fell, and just stood there, exhausted and defeated. Then I saw with my own eyes the power of laying a horse down, it really does something to their minds: after that, horse followed BO's son everywhere, and I mean EVERYWHERE!! I was amazed, BO's son 'took' him to a grazing area, then left, and the horse immediately stopped grazing and followed him. I was still in that spot, so he could have stayed with me, but no. And remember he is not BO's son horse, he does not recognize him enough yet. So nice! 


Ok this is all fun and games until I have to work a bit more  It forum works will try to attach pictures on next break. Hope so!

Have nice day!


----------



## TuyaGirl

It worked!! 
So here's Tuya in hay paradise, the big gelding laying down and last week's Tuya feeling sleepy. Her lip, lol!


----------



## JCnGrace

@TuyaGirl, I couldn't tell from your post whether or not you are happy about the change in Tuya's living situation, other than the gate dilemma. 


Your poor mom! I know it's hard thinking about getting a new pet right after you lost one but do you think it would help her? A puppy or kitten to care for and play with might cheer her up.


----------



## carshon

I confess we have 1 more rack of hay to unload and first cutting is done. We left the 1 rack because we were just too tired on Saturday to deal with it. I also confess that I am sick and tired of hot and humid weather!!!!


----------



## Tazzie

@JCnGrace, how irritating the forum still won't let you see videos! Ugh! Floating on a raft sounds pleasant! But LOL to glad you didn't wreck on your way home since you forgot your underwear LOL naughty ponies for trashing your floor!

@TuyaGirl, thank you for the birthday wishes! And thank you! I'm pleased he led so well. And I like the pamphlet  I'll be keeping that haha! The cows were cute, and are getting a bit tamer  I'm sorry about your aunt and your stalker. I hope that crazy LEAVES! I'm sorry about your mom though :sad: I hope Tuya enjoys the new field! And wow! Sounds like he made an impression on him! I love the pictures.

@PoptartShop, I'm glad you had a good ride! Yay! And I hope that suggestion helps you  it helped Izzie, and now she's fabulous with hauling. She will mess with you once on occasion, but always hops right on after it. Treats for hopping on are a bonus :lol: and yes! Kind of had to lol and Diego has a massive barrel like Izzie, which is why I was comfortable getting a smaller horse for Nick. He has solid legs and a barrel to take up Nick's legs 

@Caledonian, thank you for the birthday wishes! She's a good big sister to him  she's provided him A LOT of confidence. I'm glad you're getting to ride when it's cool! Hope the Armed Forces Day wasn't TOO hot!

@carshon, good luck! And UGH! I hear you on the hot and humid weather! I wouldn't mind the higher temps if it wasn't so blasted humid out!


Whew, long over due, and I'm posting with minutes to spare before I go home for the day lol

Got to ride the day after my birthday  I rode Izzie walk and trot bareback since Nick was using my saddle. I had lunged Diego, but I didn't get on him. Nick was the only one on him that day  I was working with Izzie doing her lateral work when I looked up to find Nick and Diego gone. That silly man went off on a mini trail ride without me knowing. He got a talking to about just leaving without letting me know, but SUPER proud that NEITHER horse whinnied for the other. Just went about their job.

https://youtu. be/MI9lc1rpDdY





We also got Diego close to the water under saddle. He's a bit certain it'll eat him, but he's getting better. Izzie didn't even look twice at it 

https://youtu. be/rYYGhsqziWk





And Syd got to ride <3 so I got to ride with my daughter <3

https://youtu. be/unfXj1i5SVA





Didn't get a chance to ride on Thursday since Nick needed to mow. Friday we took the ponies on a trail ride. Excuse Nick's saddle... he didn't tighten it all the way, and it needs professional fitting (which will happen Saturday)

https://youtu. be/1TzjZ7bWe6k





https://youtu. be/yQRy2GdoVw0





It took some coaxing, but he did it!

https://youtu. be/jwccaf8v2-4





Saturday we went to build a privacy fence at my best friend's house, so didn't ride. I rode yesterday morning. Schooled both of the ponies  Diego needs some work learning how to not lay on his inside shoulder going to the right, or losing it going left. He'll get there though!

And Izzie's canter work! She's looking SO good! Mind you, when I'm on her, I don't feel like I'm moving THAT much. That is how bouncy she is, and the more collected and engaged she gets, the bouncier she's getting. Silly mare!

https://youtu. be/h27eYXGpK_g


----------



## JCnGrace

Loved the videos @Tazzie. Yay for Diego! And yay for Izzie not freaking out at the cows, TJ would have been "See ya, I'm outta here!". LOL Is Syd more into riding than Kaleb? While I was watching the video of you cantering on Izzie I was trying to remember the last time I cantered on a horse. I think it was 4 or 5 years ago ...way too long. We were riding at Deem Lake and was going up a hill and thought I'd let TJ canter up then Cloud thought she should do the same and hubby fell off. LOL I don't know why, he can certainly ride a canter but for some reason he was always falling off that mare. She's smooth as silk to ride so I've never been able to figure out if she has a sneaky move or what because I'm usually in front and miss what actually happens to make him come off.


This weather! Poor horses are miserable and getting sprayed with the hose is the highlight of their day.


----------



## JCnGrace

@carshon, I quoted your post in the hay thread but I'll add here that you are one tough lady! Much admiration from me because that is a HARD job under the best of circumstances but you add in the heat and humidity we've been having and I don't know how you did it.


----------



## PoptartShop

@Tazzie looove all the videos, thank you for sharing.  Sooo cute Syd riding!! AWW!! Such a nice canter too!! Yes she looks so good, bounce & all!! 
@TuyaGirl omg Tuya is so pretty. Look at that cute nose & lip!! :lol: The gelding looked like he was sunbathing LOL. So cute.
I hope she adjusts to the new herd too. Who knows, maybe soon she will be the head of the other two mares soon! I hope she doesn't get too sour either. That is not fun to deal with, ugh. But maybe she will like her new friends. 
Fingers crossed!
@Caledonian hope you stayed cool for the AF day!! I know it's so darn hot here too. I can't stand it...the humidity is REALLY what bothers me.
@JCnGrace SAME HERE! After work when I go feed, I hose her off & she LOVES it...then she rolls in the dirt. :icon_rolleyes: Of course, silly mare. It's SO humid & hot here too. :sad:

I confess, it was so humid/hot this AM that when I stepped outta my car, my sunglasses fogged up. :lol:

The new farrier came to trim Promise's hooves this AM. My barnmate uses him and let me tell you, he really is amazing & super knowledgeable. Her feet are already looking better.  So happy. The farrier she had before was eh, like he rushed & it just didn't look too good. So happy cause it's hard to find a good one!!


----------



## JCnGrace

@PoptartShop, good farriers are hard to find so hang on tight! LOL


----------



## JCnGrace

Last night during the wee hours I went out to get the dog from his last potty break and the horses were all bedded down in the pasture in front of the house. There was so much grunting and groaning going on I told them they sounded like old people getting up out of a chair (no offence to us old people I too make odd noises). LOL


Happy 4th of July!


----------



## Caledonian

@*PoptartShop* – good farriers are hard to get. Some here are a little too quick so that they can move on to the next customer. I miss my old farrier, he had time and a story for every occasion.
AF was fun even if it was work, although I’ve got a bad case of sunburn as my factor 50 suncreen didn’t work. 

@*JCnGrace* – Yep, groans and grumblings, accompined by cracks and pops from the joints whenever I stand up or bend down.LOL 

@*carshon* – that’s sounds like extremely hard work in very difficult conditions. I know I wouldn’t be able to handle it.

@*Tazzie* – Great videos. 

@*TuyaGirl* – Tuya looks so relaxed; she’ll find her way. Love Tuya’s face. Sleepy faces, with drooping eyelids and lips, only come second to caught-doing-something-I-shouldn’t face LOL Sorry to see Portugal go out at the football

The weather’s cooled down a bit, sitting around 25C/77F with humidity in the high 40% or 50%. Still no rain in the forecast for my area. 

We did get a beautiful Firebow over the south of Scotland. Not something I’ve ever heard of before.
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-glasgow-west-44694594


We've drought conditions in some areas and the farmers say that they’re not going to have enough feed for the winter due to the scorched grass. The fields in my area seemed to have produced a lot of bales and silage but if farmers can’t sell their animals and need to look elsewhere for feed then horse owners are going to have problems sourcing bales. 

Other than that, nothing exciting has happened. I haven’t even had a chance to spend time with the horses let alone ride. Fingers crossed for the weekend.


----------



## JCnGrace

That was an awesome picture @Caledonian, I've never heard of one either. Right now 77F would feel soooo good, it's been miserable hot here, in the 90's with heat indexes of over 100. Even the minis were sweating today and this is the first time they've done that just standing around doing nothing. The big horses even had sweaty heads, they really enjoyed their spray down today. 


I hope you don't have a problem getting hay for your gang this year.


I didn't head up for chores until almost 7:00 pm and it was a little after 9 before I got back in the house. I'd made a batch of ham salad earlier today and while I was at the barn hubby threw a green salad together and that was our supper. I don't think I could have eaten a hot meal.


----------



## PoptartShop

Happy belated 4th everyone.  
Saw fireworks with the BF, it was a good time.  & had some burgers on the grill, YUM!

WAY better than last year...last year, I was eating jello, stuck inside, recovering from my tonsillectomy & hemorrhage. Ugh, was not fun.
But, I have to say, I'm rarely ever sick so it was worth it all to get those out. 

Back to work today, ugh...just gotta get through today & tomorrow then it'll be the weekend.
Sucks coming back after ONE day off in the middle of the week. LOL. :lol: Like ugh, wish we closed the rest of the week...but we're a busy law firm, so that can't happen.
@JCnGrace I am definitely holding on tight to this one, he's fantastic!! Mmm that sounds really yummy.  Yeah, it's way too hot for a hot meal.

The weather is breaking a little today, so that's good....but still SO humid. I can't stand it.

Yesterday I hosed Promise off, she enjoyed it!!  I gotta post some pictures soon.
@Caledonian wow that is really beautiful, the Firebow. :O That's something you don't see every day. So cool!!


----------



## carshon

Miserably hot here as well. This has been a horrible weather year - lots of rain and then right into extremely hot weather. We have already had record setting days in the 90's in my area and it is the first week of July - which is usually our hottest month. It's not just the heat it is the extreme humidity. I was soaked in sweat doing chores at 6am today.


----------



## Tazzie

@JCnGrace, that would have been Izzie originally. She's a lot more settled now lol goofy mare! Oh yeah, Syd I think will be my rider  I'm actually having my MIL make Izzie a mini version of my Native Costume so she can show in it in lead line. It's a surprise for her  Kaleb is more into playing in the creek lol and I'm not going to push him into the horses! That is way too long to go without cantering!! But funny about your husband :lol: I'm sure the ponies enjoy getting sprayed off! Silly horses grunting and groaning! I hope you had a great 4th of July! It was a hot one!

@PoptartShop, Syd is super excited to get to ride  she's asked for a new helmet and riding gloves for Christmas :lol: I love her <3 girl after my own heart! And the canter felt SOOO good! I love her so much! I'm glad the farrier visit went so well!! I hear ya about the random day off. We are calling it second Monday here. And it's been a brutal one! You definitely need to post more pictures!

@Caledonian, thank you! And that picture is so awesome! I've never seen anything like that here. Is that a normal occurrence there? I'm sorry it's looking so bleak right now as far as feed for the winter :sad: I'd gladly send you our rain if I could! You all need it more than we do! And I wish it'd cool down like that here!

@carshon, I hear ya! It's been BRUTAL this year. I'm nowhere near ready for winter, but I would have liked spring.... so now I'm hoping fall will be a thing *sigh*


I hope everyone had a wonderful 4th!

We got a ride in yesterday morning, and it was great! Diego is a pretty quick learner, but he was VERY well trained for western. This is my first time taking a western pleasure horse and transforming them into a sport horse/Dressage horse. So a bit of a learning curve. I'm working on getting him to extend his neck, but he wants to suck back SO bad! It's slowly coming along, but I'd like to see him stretch out a bit more and allow me to give him a few more inches of rein. Even with a long rein he will suck back badly. I've also been working on getting him to maintain a more forward tempo, which we had a pretty nice one yesterday  he still wants to lose his outside shoulder BAD going left and lean on the inside shoulder going right, but he'll get it. I won't dare canter him right now as I work on helping him balance at the walk and trot. Also need to work on more prompt transitions/reteach him how I want him to go  Nick was so thrilled he recorded all on his own too lol I didn't ask him to.

I also rode Izzie who was spectacular. I've really never felt her so strong and supple. I'm pleased. We even did a couple walk to canters with no fussing  no video of that sadly.

Saturday they see the saddle fitter. My anxiety is absolutely through the roof between that and that I leave in a week from today to demo at Breyerfest. I have NEVER been in front of such a large crowd, and my nerves are starting to shake me to my core. I told Nick it'll be a good practice ride for sport horse nationals next year (ahem, maybe @JCnGrace can come visit us there :wink: it may be too far though). But my nerves are hard to manage. I just have to trust my horse because she KNOWS her job and does it well!

Anyway, here are the videos of little man  I'm aiming to ride tonight, and give them the day off tomorrow before the fitter!

https://youtu. be/BMn0PVYl3rk





https://youtu. be/VzsU0EEgUEM


----------



## Phantomrose

Oh my goodness, I missed out on way too much in this thread. I have to take time to read and catch up to everyone!

I confess that I am leaving for a month to spend time in England with my husband, and that I have all kind of feelings about it lol. Kind of excited I guess, but also sad because I’ll miss out on a month of Jet time. I’m sure the little nugget will enjoy his time off. My friend said she’ll take him out for some grooming time and is happy to FaceTime me with him, and she will take pics for me. Still though, I feel like I am leaving a kid lol.


----------



## JCnGrace

@PoptartShop, this 4th certainly sounded better than last year's 4th of July! 

@carshon, supposedly today was hotter than yesterday but I didn't think so. Maybe it just wasn't as miserable because there was a breeze blowing.

@Tazzie, where are the Sport Horse Nationals going to be held?

@Phantomrose, that does sound exciting but a month is a long time to be away. I can handle about 3 days before I really start missing and worrying about the critters.


I don't know what Thunder's deal is but he likes to booger up an eye about once a year, usually gets a grass seed in it. Thank goodness I still had some meds left over from the last time so am able to treat it for now and see how it does. The eyeball itself seems to be ok, a little tearing but no goop. His lower lid is very swollen though and I had a hard time pulling it down enough to get the ointment on the inside of it there wasn't any way I was going to get a good look for foreign objects. Hopefully tomorrow some of the swelling will be down and I can see if there's a pesky seed in there.


----------



## Tazzie

@Phantomrose, but you'll have a great vacation! I'm sure Europe will be a blast!!
@JCnGrace, it's in Crete, IL next year. At Balmoral Park. So probably too far haha! It'll be the biggest show of our lives! Hopefully Thunder's eye starts feeling better! OUCH!!


Not much to report here. Didn't get to ride last night since Nick was held at work. He ended up working really late and got home around 4 this morning :sad: so kids and I just fed the ponies and chilled at the house.


----------



## JCnGrace

@Tazzie, that is a long ways from here! You'll have to let me know when you have a show in Louisville. As for Thunder's eye it's all better today. As fast as it cleared up I'm wondering if he got stung by a wasp or bee instead of getting something in his eye. Usually you'll get another day or so of tearing when it involves a foreign body in the eye even after you get it flushed out. 


Ugh! Gotta get up early in the morning because it's farrier day.


----------



## JCnGrace

Wow! Everyone was on good behavior today, even Miss! We couldn't work in our normal spot today because the floor was too wet and nasty from their drool so where we had to work meant I couldn't keep all the others from hanging around. Anyway he was trimming TJ and Cutter was standing next to him and decided to take a dump. I didn't have the scooper handy so I tossed TJ's lead over Cutter's neck and told him to make sure TJ didn't move. Now I wasn't really worried about TJ moving, he's very good boy when he's getting worked on but I figured if I wasn't right there to run interference Cutter would be all up in the farrier's business so I thought giving Cutter a job to do might help for the minute or so it would take me to clean up the mess. It worked! Cutter didn't move a muscle the whole time he had that rope tossed over his neck and even after I got done I told him he was doing such a good job I'd let him continue. He hasn't stood that still for longer than a couple of seconds since I've had him.I told Nick (my farrier, not @Tazzie 's hubby) he'd have to hire Cutter to be his helper. LOL


I figured out the other day I need another horse with a G name (not really). There is:


Magic & Miss
Freckles & Flash
Thunder & TJ
Cutter & Cloud


and then poor Gamble who doesn't have an initial buddy. LOL Don't know what made that enter my mind.


Speaking of my crazy mind...When the alarm went off this morning I was having this strange dream. I was telling my friend about when I was born. Born at home and then had to go to the hospital because I wouldn't eat. The crazy part is that none of that is true in real life. Makes me wonder what the heck my brain is doing when I don't have any control over it. LOL


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

@JCnGrace Gator Goldie George Ghost Gina Goldenrod Gunner Gucci Gemini Gaia Gadget Garnet Gatsby Giggles Ginger :rofl:


----------



## TuyaGirl

@JCnGrace I am actually pretty happy about Tuya's new situation. She has gained lots of muscle (maybe the supplement helped as well, who knows), and is content to the point that does not ask to come in  Also she is the boss of one of the mares, that should be enough to let her ego satisfied, lol!!
Glad that the eye swelling was nothing serious. Horse psychology really is something, right? I am referring to the rope on Cutter's neck episode during the farrier visit. And poor Gamble, maybe you really should find him a buddy 
@PoptartShop That is great that you found that farrier. I absolutely subscribe what others said about how hard it might be to find a really good one. I get you on heat and humidity, thank goodness in here has been pretty chill, maybe too much for this time of year. The weather is all messed up! And yes, pictures of your pretty girl please, lol!
@Caledonian it's ok about the football. I was quite sad that opposite team made 2 counter-attacks and scored two goals, but that's life  Did you witnessed that firebow? Is it a common thing to happen around there? Looks amazing! 
I hope that you don't get to struggle with hay. Last Summer we had very, and I mean VERY severe droughts, missing water to cattle and also to some small villages. I hope some rain comes your way.
@Phantomrose Hi! I would miss my horse too, a month is a long time to be away, but try to not overthink it, enjoy England and you have a good friend to keep updating on him 
@Tazzie you said it yourself: All will be good at Breyerfest, Izzie knows her job very well and she will help you through it 
Diego is a very good horse (look at him go with children, so cool!), you will fix those tiny issues in no time. I am sorry that you didn't get to ride though.

Work has been draining around here, and boss has been in such bad mood, geez, no one has patience for her anymore! Bleh!
So many of you complaining about extremely hot weather, and me around here with some rain still and most days cloudy and chilly at some point. Where are those really beautiful days? I barely remember it's already Summer!
Tuya is very happy with her new life, but I didn't get to test if she got herd bound. Actually I barely saw her, she now likes to stand on the lower part of the land with her new friends. BO is very happy with how great she looks, and me too! Even her chest is now back to itself, she always had nice looking one, and was starting to get those wrinkles near her legs, you know? He is stopping with the supplement now, says I better keep it for Winter, no need for now as she is in very good condition 
Her hooves are self trimming just fine too, which is another plus. 
He now wants me to ride her to check how she is, and was the perfect opportunity to tell about the arena being so busy. He understood my point, that's good.

Anyway my friend who had his mare in training had to bring her back to his home, as she is about to blow an abcess and had been lame, so no point staying at the barn. One less horse, but three new ones, two mares and one stallion (what's with stallions??). The stallion is in training for harness, and the mares I don't even know. I will share some pictures of the session, he is a very handsome boy, pure Lusitano, but has some issues I think. He belongs to another mutual friend, but don't know for how long he is staying.


Same old, pictures on phone, will share in a while


----------



## TuyaGirl

This horse is quite a mover! When he felt the weight behind him he took off bucking, that's why the strap is wrongly on his hind leg
You should see my car after all this dust


----------



## JCnGrace

@ShirtHotTeez, I have a cat named Gorgeous George so that will just have to do. No more horses! at least for the time being. 

@TuyaGirl, he's a beaut! It's great that Tuya has friends now. Hope your boss gets in a better mood. Working is bad enough period but having to deal with a grumpy person makes it worse.


----------



## PoptartShop

OKAY! Pictures coming lol...I will respond to everyone shortly, ugh my lunch break is almost over. :sad: 

I took Promise on her FIRST EVER TRAIL, & we went to Fair Hill.   We may go tonight, but the Yellow trail. We went on the Red trail & she did amazing.

She's no longer anxious either on the trailer, like she is SO calm...& the entire trail she did amazing...like seriously I am ecstatic. She did not get anxious or anything. We went over bridges, creeks, etc. She was curious yet not anxious!!! She is SO GOOD!!!!!!!!!!

I can tell all the groundwork I have been doing is paying off. 
PICTURESSSSSSSS!
We also went in a HUGE field in the neighborhood. 

The first pic is her afterwards & OMG that face LOL

PS I kept her rope halter on (I know it looks loose, I tightened it up before I got on) under her bridle in CASE I would've had to get off and lead etc (if she freaked out let's say).


----------



## Tazzie

@JCnGrace, I figured :lol: we will be in Shelbyville (outside of Louisville) weekend of September 22nd and October 7th :wink: I'm glad Thunder's eye is all better! And haha! My farrier is named Nick too! That's funny :lol: I'm glad they stood well for him!

@TuyaGirl, thank you! I just have really bad anxiety, and the thought of 10,000 people watching us ramps it WAY up. I'm a bit better now, particularly since my best friend will be there Friday and Saturday, and Nick will be there Sunday! Helps a lot! Izzie does know her job though  and Diego is a good boy! Such a baby though haha! Now we don't think we can bend left! Babies! I'm sorry work has been so rough  but that stallion is beautiful!

@PoptartShop, I'm glad you had such a successful trail ride! You've done a fabulous job with her!


Well, I got PLENTY of riding in this weekend haha! Rode both of them Friday night, and they were pretty good! I'm amazed at how Izzie is jumping straight back into work. We even did walk to canter and some not so terrible canter to walk. I'm pleased! Saturday we had the saddle fitter. And I'm thanking my lucky stars because my saddle works for both of them for the time being. It won't be a long term plan, but right now when we've had SO many expenses, it's nice I can use one saddle on both. I'm thinking of ordering a nicer bareback pad since I'll be barebacking it on trails when I go with Nick lol we wouldn't be riding against each other until the earliest of next year, so I'm not worried about swapping saddles right now lol rode again on Sunday and both were wonderful!

They are getting some time off right now. I'm working long days so I can take Friday off without burning a vacation day. I'd planned on Izzie having off since she'll be ridden Thursday-Sunday (just lightly on Thursday to see the sights). But not much time to saddle up little man and work him. He's also going to HATE life this weekend as he will be banished to the stall while Izzie's gone. I don't trust him alone in the field. So for his safety, he will be in the stall with Nick caring for him.

My in laws also surprised me by reserving a last minute campsite at the horse park! They are coming down Friday. I had planned to commute daily to make it cheaper (I drive a cobalt), so it was a nice surprise! We are bringing Izzie down Thursday, and then I'll drive back Friday. But Friday night and Saturday night I'll have a bed closer! And my kids will be there 

Cute pictures of the ponies because they are cute lol


























Also got their papers back in our names 


















AND! Izzie earned her Legion of Honor through showing  she had to get 60 points earned through beating horses at rated shows, so it's a HUGE deal! (It's the "+" after her name; and yes, AHA has a typo for our names lol)


----------



## JCnGrace

@PoptartShop, that first picture of Promise is hilarious, I love it! It is so awesome she's turning out to be the perfect horse for you.

@Tazzie, Shelbyville, KY is much closer than the burbs of Chicago. LOL Do you ever do any shows at The Horse Park (Camp Atterbury) in Edinburg, IN? Congrats on getting the paperwork all situated and kudos to Izzie for earning the star!


Hay guy called yesterday and he has our square bales loaded on the wagon and pulled into his barn waiting for us to come pick it up. Step-daughter, her hubby, the grandson and hopefully one of his friends are going to come down Saturday to help us put it in the hay mow. Kinda overkill on the people for 120 bales but none of us elders want to be in the loft and it does take 2 people up there so that's the kids' job. We have a hay elevator that carries it up to the loft so the wagon job is just tossing the bales onto elevator and that doesn't take 4 of us. Maybe I'll get to sit back and watch the proceedings, although I really don't mind doing it.


----------



## 292958

I think at some point, everyone has that deflated feeling of "i can't be bothered". I personally went through it when I bought my other horse (still own him) and he just would not behave him self. He would throw tantrums - Nothing physically or mentally wrong with him - Just a big kid!! 
It really made me feel like I was an utter novice (having owned horses all my life) and that I made him really unhappy. I would find myself searching for reason as to why he wasn't behaving. Was it me? Was it him? Was it his environment? Could of been anything! - I got to the point where I thought I should just give up. He then lived out (rugged, fed and hayed!), as turning in/out was becoming dangerous. He would box-walk etc. 

Anyway, fairy tale ending - One day we finally clicked. He is a complex character. He was passed pillar to post as people could not ride him or handle him. It turned out he just needed time to adjust, to settle in and feel like he was part of a family. (However, they way he displayed his emotions initially made you think otherwise!). He is now a solid part of my family - adored by all and behaves impeccably.


----------



## PoptartShop

@TuyaGirl he is gorgeous! Wow! Ugh about your boss. :sad: That's not good at all. Hopefully it gets less crazy. 
I am glad he understood, as he should. It's no fun if you can't ride in the arena!! 
Tuya is definitely loving life.  Awww!! 
Thank you for sharing the pictures!!
@Tazzie aw YAY that's an awesome surprise!! So nice of them. I wanna go to one. LOL. Isn't it an amazing feeling when the papers are in your names????? YAY!

Glad you got to ride a lot this weekend. I'm sure they will enjoy the days off though now. :lol:

They are too darn cute.

@JCnGrace thank you. LOL she is definitely a goober. I think she is me in horse-form...that's what everyone says anyway. :rofl:

My friend & I went to Fair Hill again last night after work.  We went on the Yellow trail, which has more hills, roads, bridges, streams, etc & a huge field. It's longer than the Red trail we did this weekend. Promise did EXTREMELY well, once again. She is balancing herself too, I noticed when we go downhill she walks & uses her booty! YES!!!!!!!! LOL. 

We even cantered in the field & she went right back down to a trot/walk when I asked her. UGH I love her!

There were 2 times where she got nervous/unsure over a certain path, but it only took a minute (& she pooped LOL) then she was fine & got over it. She is pretty bold. 

This weekend we are gonna try to either take them swimming (there's an area not far from my barn where we can ride/trail and go on the BEACH.) or go to another park to ride the trails. Sooo many places to explore..I am excited!!!!! 

Tonight I am going to lunge her a bit, then she can have the rest of the night off. 

I am super tired though!


----------



## Tazzie

@JCnGrace, we haven't, no. I looked and the only AHA show I see there is the Region 13 Championships. Wouldn't happen next year but MAYBE the year after? Could always try! And I figured Shelbyville, KY would be closer :lol: we show there often. It's a decent fairgrounds  and thank you! I'm super excited! Yay for the hay! Hopefully putting it up goes smoothly 
@PoptartShop, yes it is! I'm so excited!! You should! Maybe we could be demoing when you go :lol: I kind of want to actually go as a spectator one year, but I'm SO far out of that realm! I'm on the Facebook group Road To Breyerfest, and these people are incredible! It is an amazing feeling having them in our name <3 I'm glad too  and yes! They seemed thrilled lol thank you! Yay for another good ride!! I hope swimming goes well this weekend  I bet you're tired after all of that!!


I'm good and tired here :lol: been busting butt at work to get stuff done. Last night we gave Izzie her big bath, and will spot clean tonight before hauling out. Got the majority of the trailer packed last night, and got myself and the kids all packed up. Few odds and ends I need to grab, but not much! Now just to calm my nerves :lol: going to do a stretchy ride tonight so she can check out the arena in a calm manner. I'm excited and nervous all in one!


----------



## carshon

I must confess that I dern near wet myself at hubbies lesson this morning. I know I shouldn't and I am so proud of how far he and Belle have come but sometimes he does things and I am like Duh! So his goal has been to show in a local show. he has never shown and is really interested in it. So trainer is pushing him harder and harder. So today he was being a little behind in his cues to Belle and not correcting her fast enough so punishment is ride wit no stirrups. Which he has never really done. So he is slouchy today so he has to ride with no stirrups and one hand behind his back (to open his shoulders) so he is still lagging so trainer has him continue to ride no stirrups and do a turn on the forehand - he has it all messed up and Belle is racing backward and just all over. Now they KNOW how to do this but hubby keeps messing it up and Belle is doing turn on the haunches and not forehand an hubby is giving wrong cues and belle is all confused. So trainer says get off of Belle and I will show you. hubby forgets he has no stirrups and goes to discount and get his leg caught under the cantle of the saddle and his other is hanging off of her side -- poor Belle startled a little bu hubby talked to her and she is just standing there ears spinning as hubby yells as trainer and I to come and help him. We walk up there and have to both try to push his butt back up into the saddle and keep poor Belle (who has not moved an inch) in one place.my hubby is 6'3 and trainer is 5'4 if she is lucky. I am 5'8 and it was all we could do to get hubby pushed back up. Now once he is back up trainer and I are laughing because in hindsight it was hilarious to see him hanging off of her side with his foot hooked over the saddle (heel under the cantle) and he was so upset that he did it. We just laughed and laughed.

I am sure some of it was relief that Belle stood like a champ and did not buck or drag him - but seeing my tall gangly hubby hanging off the side of his horse was funny


----------



## JCnGrace

@Tazzie, Shelbyville, KY or Edinburgh, IN are probably close to the same distance from me. More familiar with the Edinburgh area because that's close to where I grew up and my family still is. You'll have to send me your schedule for shows at Shelbyville and maybe I can make one. 


Best of luck to you and Izzie at Breyerfest although I know you two will do well. 

@carshon, my apologies to your hubby but I laughed at his dismount dilemma too. LOL I've come to the conclusion when it comes to men and lessons that sometimes they learn better from other men. When my friends hubby started riding he wouldn't hear a word we said so a couple of us talked our hubbies into taking him out on a trail ride for a few hours and giving him some helpful hints. It worked. And us girls got to go out for our own peaceful ride without the guys so it was a win/win situation. 


We put fresh ag-lime on the barn floor this evening so my back is cooked. Not so bad that it shouldn't be feeling better by in the morning. The horses weren't too happy when I kicked them out of the barn so that I could open the front door for the tractor to come in. The brats, we waited late enough so the sun was starting to go down and I doused them in fly spray and they still didn't want to go out.


----------



## jesscorc

I have a confession,

I have recently moved my Welsh Cob to a new agistment/boarder which is actually a friend of mine.
I have been keeping him there for free! I am extremely happy with my new arrangements. :smile::runninghorse2:
I have also recently started riding one of their horses.. She is the most beautiful 16hh Buckskin QH X TB
We even share the same name! I have had my cob for 18 months and never had this relationship with him.
She waits for me and is so eager to be worked, I am the only one who rides her and I take my time grooming her
and giving her TLC, she was bought for the owners husband but he never rides. :cowboy:

I adore my cob but can't help but notice I am falling for Jess! She isn't even my horse and I feel
guilty for my welshie :frown_color:


----------



## TuyaGirl

Just entering to wish you all a nice weekend!

*I am alive and will come back to reply as soon as possible, right now I am just a reader*


----------



## PoptartShop

@Tazzie it'll be a blast. Let us know how it goes!!  I'm sure miss Izzie loved her bath! You both will do amazing!!!!!!! You guys always rock it.
Ugh, work is blah here too...just happy it's Friday :lol:

@TuyaGirl I hope you have a lovely weekend as well! 

@JCnGrace Aww they were probably like no Mom, I don't wanna go...it's too nice in here!! Little stubborn brats right lol :lol:
@jesscorc AW! There's absolutely NOTHING wrong with that. Our hearts can fit many horses <3 Don't feel bad, I am sure she loves all the TLC & your boy knows you love him too!

@carshon that is pretty funny, I know he was probably so not prepared to ride with no stirrups!! :lol: Yikes!!

I confess, MY BOYFRIEND HAS HIS FIRST EVER RIDING LESSON TOMORROW MORNING....yes, really!!!!!!! :O
I am SO excited for him.  He's going to a really smart, good trainer, my friend Christina (the one I always ride with!) goes to her & she is absolutely phenomenal...I really wish I went to her when I first started riding. :lol: She is very patient, has realllly broke broke broke horses (& not to mention some gorgeous WB's) but I am really excited for him.  He's going to be on a horse LOL! Eeeek! Who knew?!

I plan on doing a few lessons with Promise in the fall/winter.

He's like, I wanna learn because I am always around them with you anyway & he loves animals. Just super excited he is doing this on his own (I did not force him at all lol). 

Then, afterwards Christina & I are going to Fair Hill again.  Woooo!!! It's gonna be hot tomorrow so a trail will be perfect.  Excited to see how Promise does again, we are going to do the yellow AND red trail. She's only done those once (different days) & she was great, I can only imagine how she will be tomorrow, yay! 

HAPPY FRIDAY!!!!!!!


----------



## JCnGrace

@jesscorc, no need to feel guilty many of us have more than 1 horse. My current count is 9 and each one has their own special something going for them. Sometimes it takes a while to find out what that something is.

@TuyaGirl, work keeping you too busy to play?

@PoptartShop, fingers crossed that all goes well with bf's first lesson, it's great that he wants to learn. Be sure to warn him that horses are addictive and he'll be wanting one of his own soon so he better start saving his pennies now. LOL Have a great time on your trail ride!


Hay is sitting on the wagon in front of the barn and covered with a tarp waiting for the kids to get here in the morning. The 4-legged kids will be all set with their food supply for winter. Yay!


----------



## JCnGrace

I spent today doing nothing but regular chores. It was nice having a lazy day and an afternoon nap. 


Mind you I'm not complaining because he was a huge help yesterday but I'd sure like to know how my pit varmint grandson managed to leave a trail of dried leaves through the house during the summer. LOL


----------



## TuyaGirl

@PoptartShop I absolutely LOVE your mare's pictures! She is such a cutie!! I am really happy that she is turning into a great, reliable mount. Groundwork is paying off and you are putting all your heart into her training  I hope all went well with BF lesson. Yep, if he is going to be around horses often he might as well learn 
@Tazzie Congratulations on the plus (+)!! And you are right! Cute horsies, lol!!  We will want to know all about how breyerfest went. With more pictures, lol! 

@292958 I am glad that your horse turned out to be reliable and good. Sometimes it takes longer for some to adjust. My mare took her time as well, she was never a mean horse, but would pull back for example. 
@carshon Belle was a good girl! Maybe your hubby really wasn't ready to do no stirrup work still. Glad you could manage to put him back up 
@jesscork Don't feel too bad about it. Happens, and we all can love more than one horse differently. When I bought my first horse I kept making negative comparisons between her and a mare I used to ride. With time I would not trade her for anything in the world  They are just different.
@JCnGrace I feel rotten lately, so nothing wrong with being lazy sometimes. I just wish I even had the time for it.

Work has been absolutely draining. To the point that I feel like a zombie when I leave office. And lasted all weekend. A feeling of being ran over by a bus. Or a train. Boss is picking on everyone (not me, but I feel bad for my friends, and I absolutely HATE mean people!!), like personal stalking or something, always yelling, being overall rude, screaming she will fire everyone… And she likes it, feels powerful, especially when workers show fear or anxiety. What kind of person is this??? I already hated my job, thank you, no need to see this… Bleh. Were not for my horse and I would be out of here centuries ago. No one has the right to treat other people like, let's say, manure!! 
So Saturday I was absolutely exhausted, and honestly I just let Tuya be. I didn't have the courage to tack, mount, nothing. So I just stayed and watched BO's son train last week's stallion to ride. And I didn't get it right, nothing wrong with him, just a 6-7 year old horse that was always used to breed and did nothing working wise. He is lovely!! He whinnies and puffs and does all the show to the mares, but behaves very well under saddle. It was his first ride ever! What a horse he is! 

I got to see Tuya for about 5 minutes, as she now likes to stand on the lower part of the pasture, out of sight - I could go there, but I didn't even feel like it, that's how bad I was… And honestly I didn't like what I saw: She came to drink, leading the herd, but as soon as she started to drink with the lower mare, the herd leader beat the crap out of her, cornering her between the water tank and the electric fence. She was very scared, I know her well enough to say this, and she was thirsty, she is always drinking water when alone. She didn't drink anymore, the leader stood by the water, and only had to look at her, pin ears, and she would go further and further away. I know that maybe she comes back, but all the time I was in there she didn't  I start to worry little bit. Didn't see BO or would comment that with him, although I know he will answer all is well…

Sunday was spent watching TV mostly, Tour de France (for the beautiful landscapes), final of football world cup...Heck Saturday I was so tired that had major migraine and didn't even see my favorite band, Pearl Jam, live on TV because it started midnight. I am getting old….


----------



## PoptartShop

I confess, my bf's first riding lesson went really well.  I can't wait to take lessons with that trainer eventually, she's amazing. Like, I wish I had HER when I first started riding. She broke everything down for him & why it's important etc. She's really really good.

He is going again next Saturday! I'm stoked for him. :lol: I think me teaching him some stuff & him being around them lately has helped too. He's excited!

@JCnGrace I was lazy yesterday too. :lol: That's what Sundays are for!!! OMG he is already talking about in a year or 2 getting a horse. I'm like, you better pump the brakes buddy, you have a lot to learn! LOL. It's cute.

@TuyaGirl Aww thank you.  & oh no about work. My last boss was exactly like that...took me awhile to get outta there (BELIEVE ME, you remember my rants LOL) it was a disaster. But I know bills don't pay themselves so it sucks having to deal with it. 
I hope it gets better, that's not cool at all. She sounds egotistical & belittling which is not okay. Treating your employees like that will make them all wanna leave. Ugh.  Sorry you aren't having the best week, that's ridiculous. I wouldn't want to see that either.

About Tuya, I know how you feel! Hopefully the herd starts respecting her more & she eventually defends herself so she can get to the water without them trying to block her! They just need to figure out the pecking order, it won't be like that forever.  

Wow about the stallion, that is GREAT he behaves well under saddle and doesn't try to show off when working etc.  Awww! That's amazing.

I also confess, took Promise on her 3rd trail. A longer one this time, with more water. She absolutely loved the water! LOL I was shocked! She was playing in it splashing & drinking it too. So cute.

Yesterday I just relaxed and gave her the day off. It's SO hot today...94F!!!!!!!!! & SUPER humid. Ugh. I could deal with the weather this weekend cause it was in the 80's but NOT humid...now this?! 
Gonna give her the night off tonight too, plus I am exhausted myself still. 

Going to do more lunging this week though. 

Meeting my parents for dinner after work, so that'll be nice.  Otherwise...plain 'ole Monday...blah. 3 more hours of work & it's going by so darn slow.


----------



## JCnGrace

@TuyaGirl, POOR TUYA! Like @PoptartShop says though, they get it all worked out eventually. In the meantime maybe you can ask the BO to add a second trough with enough distance between them that the lead mare can't guard both. If you're worried you can check her for dehydration using the pinch test. Pinch some loose skin on her neck or shoulder and gently pull up and hold for several seconds. Release and skin should immediately go back to normal. If it stays tented for a second or two then she's dehydrated. 

@PoptartShop, Yay for bf's good lesson! Is he taking the lessons on Promise or one of the trainer's horses? 


Your dinner reminds me I really need to call mom and check on her. I'd tried calling her one day last week and she wasn't home then sis called and I got an all's good report from her so I kinda let getting her called slip my mind. 

@Tazzie, eagerly awaiting a report on how Breyerfest went.


I swear hubs get brainwashed so easily. We've been having trouble with our internet being really slow so he called the satellite co. and let them talk him into upgrading. While I see a difference from what it had become (bad modem) I see no difference in the speed from before the modem went bad. He's convinced it's much faster. LOL Anyway, having the satellite tech come out was our excitement for the day.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@PoptartShop that is so cool that the lesson went well. And I bet you are so proud of Promise! She sounds like a very laid back girl 
Ugh, in here is the opposite, like were did Summer go? Windy, cloudy, rain showers most days... 
@JCnGrace lol! It's the placebo effect on your husband 

The water tank is very big and built of cement, honestly I don't know if there is the possibility of adding another one, but that would be good. I think that she should be there long enough for this fits not to happen, but they're animals and got their own reasoning... Thank you both!
About job same old, not even worth to mention. 

And just to give a face to the stallion here you go: very baroque, and he is not scared, only has lots of white around the eyes


----------



## TuyaGirl

One missing, forum whoas...


----------



## PoptartShop

@JCnGrace oh NOOOOOOOOO LOL Promise is definitely not fit to be a lesson horse hahahaha not now anyway :lol: Yes, one of the trainer's horses. 
Her horses are BROKE BROKE BROKE LOL fully trained & so well-behaved!!

Bahahaha, that's funny about your hubby. Probably all in his head that it's much faster. :rofl:

Awww, try to call her! I know it would've slipped my mind too, especially since you heard that everything is good.

He's super excited for his second lesson Saturday!
In the meantime he may work/ride/groom my barnmate's horse, he's 26 & super relaxed.  
@TuyaGirl wow he is gorgeous. :O I love his eyes! & he looks so well groomed. So handsome.

I agree maybe adding another water trough would help if it continues.

I confess, it's gonna thunderstorm by the time I get done work today, so there goes my night to lunge Promise! LOL. There's always tomorrow...plus we DO need rain since it's been so hot & dry lately. 

Who else wishes it was Friday? :lol:


----------



## carshon

I confess that I have a client riding on my last nerve and I just got off the phone with my boss about an email the client sent. My boss is a really great guy and was really understanding but this client is going to be the death of me! 

I wish it is Friday every day!


----------



## Tazzie

@carshon, I laughed so hard at that! Thanks for the laugh!!

@JCnGrace, that would be awesome! We are going to be showing there September 23rd and October 6th  we would definitely love to meet you!! And sorry it took me a bit to respond! Work was insane yesterday and I barely got to read things on here, let alone reply! The weekend was fabulous! Yay for fresh lime and for a lazy day!

@PoptartShop, haha she did somewhat! And on Thursday, Friday, Saturday and Sunday LOL! She was a pig this weekend! Yay about your boyfriend getting a lesson! That's so awesome! And that he wants to go again! Woohoo! I'm glad Promise was so good on the trails! Yay! And yay about dinner with the family tonight!! I wish we got the rain we were supposed to yesterday. We got NOTHING. Nick is FINALLY getting the water trough that I've requested the creek is starting to look dismal. We definitely need the rain here too. And man I wish it was Friday!! Though I'm working long days today and tomorrow so I can be off on Friday lol

@TuyaGirl, thank you!! I'm so proud! I got the official letter yesterday too  so exciting! Working on setting up the presentation at our last show! It went well! And yes, I have pictures LOL sorry work has been so blah lately  and about Tuya. Hopefully things settle down SOON!


Whew, Breyerfest was a total whirlwind! Pretending you are an extrovert for three solid days was incredibly exhausting too. But it was fantastic! Izzie put on the best show on Friday, but she still did fantastic the other two days. Just a touch excitable. But nothing super naughty! She LOVED meeting people and loving on everyone! I saw numbers of 15,000 people there this weekend, and I'd believe it! I couldn't so much as clean Izzie's stall without being entirely swarmed! Truly on Saturday I cleaned her stall, and ended up sitting with the door open for two hours! It was insane! I also took her on a walk to meet and greet, and we'd make it all of ten feet before we were swarmed entirely. Izzie had people petting her all over and really didn't care about any of it! She was enjoying being petted! Though she did request her nap on occasion, so I'd shut her door and walk away so she'd lay down and sleep lol it was a very wonderful weekend though! They want us back next year AND they want Nick and Diego to join too! Right now we have a reunion that day (yes... apparently planned a year in advance), but I'm hoping that can be moved so we can go again! The lady in charge of the demos doesn't typically ask people to be a part of it, so the fact she asked for Nick and Diego is HUGE! I'm so excited!!

I have plenty of pictures, but I've selected a small portion to upload haha! And a small video that was taken on Saturday  I'll still have to do two posts haha!

Here are the first set 

Riding:

































https://youtu. be/UJALZCeDsz0





Meet and greets:









































We signed SO many Breyers!









More in next post


----------



## Tazzie

Izzie snuggling with momma :lol:

















Pictures with the Arabian statue Goldie was mandatory haha!

















When you and another Dressage rider let your inner fan girl out and get to meet and take pictures with Donna Brothers, the lady who interviews the winning jockeys after races like the Kentucky Derby 









My mare being ROTTEN

















And queens need their beauty rest 









Last night she got a special snack with her dinner: a blueberry poptart. Because my horse is weird lol
https://youtu. be/rqlgiKfZyaI





Edited to add one last picture. The entire Arabian crew! FIFTEEN horses represented our breed this weekend!


----------



## JCnGrace

That's a good looking dude @TuyaGirl! 


Do you guys have the Rubbermaid type of water troughs available?


https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/rubbermaid-structural-foam-stock-tanks-100-gal-capacity


Easy solution and affordable.


Even something like this will work but they don't usually last long before cracking.


https://www.walmart.com/ip/Sterilit...vailable-in-Case-of-8-or-Single-Unit/44785784


Lordy those things have gone up since the last time I bought one which was only a couple or three years ago. They were around $12.00 then.

@PoptartShop, I got her called today and liked to have never gotten her off the phone. She was all kinds of chatty today. LOL Trouble is she can't remember anything so I hear a lot of "you know"s even though I don't know. 


We got our rain yesterday evening while I was doing chores. Didn't last long, maybe 15 minutes, but it was a gulley washer while it did. I was standing with Thunder and Frecks in their section of the lean-to and looking out it was like you were standing behind Niagra Falls. So I piled their poo in a corner and waited for it to quit before taking it out. Of course Thunder had to stand beside me the whole time because he thought since I wasn't doing anything else I might as well be giving him a belly rub.

@Tazzie, sounds and looks like you had a wonderful time! I get pretending you're an extrovert, it will mentally wear you out. You look like you've lost weight in the pics you just posted, especially in your face. Awesome about Nick and Diego being invited for next year! 


I put those dates on my calendar. Will pm you closer to find out location and your class times if I can make one of them.


----------



## Tazzie

@JCnGrace, yay for the rain! We haven't gotten any yet *sigh* and it was a blast! Though yeah, mentally I was so done by Sunday afternoon :lol: I have lost a bit! Thanks for noticing! Others were commenting about it and asking what my secret was. I said stress, moving horses home, and walking to the field and back :lol: I'm super pumped about Nick and Diego though! And sounds good! I won't know exact times, but I can tell you when the show starts and my class numbers  we would definitely love to see you!


Not a whole lot on my end. Worked a 12 hour day yesterday, and doing it again today. Got some laundry and folding done since have to pack the kids tonight. They are going camping with papa tomorrow. Also working Diego in hand since he's kind of a pill for sport horse in hand. We got a nice, quiet, relaxed walk, so ended there. He will come around eventually 

Set up their water trough too since the creek is looking depressing with no rain. Diego enjoyed playing in it :lol:

https://youtu. be/KgqB6URP9uA





Tonight will be the same. Laundry, work him in hand, and pack for the kids. Oh joy lol


----------



## PoptartShop

@Tazzie I am SO proud of you guys. That looks like so much fun!!!!  Beautiful photos and video, it looks like you guys rocked it!  Awww, thats so nice you signed a lot of Breyers. So cute! LOL. Love the pics of Izzie turning her head LOL she is hilarious. :lol: & SO exciting about Nick & Diego being invited for next year. How exciting!!

& I hear you about the extrovert part, whew. That is a lot, so many people & a lot of noise, but it looked like you enjoyed it immensly.  So happy for you! I know Izzie is a people person & loves all that attention. Beautiful!!

The video with the poptart makes me want a poptart. LOL :rofl: That's so cute.

Diego is adorable too. OMG too funny. My barnmate's horse LOVES playing in the water...especially when I am filling it up. I'm like hey now, I can't fill it if you're constantly playing in it! :lol: What a goober Diego is!
@JCnGrace aw good! Glad you called her, oh man poor lady! Lol I know it has to be hard not remembering things! Thunder was probably like umm gimme attention, forget scooping poo! :lol:

It rained a lot yesterday here too, but luckily by the time I got to the barn it was sunny again, yay. 

Last night I just groomed Promise & hungout with her.
Tonight we are either going on a new trail or doing some lunging.

I'm thinking new trail...my friend Christina said there's a place like 5mins from our barns (she lives like 5mins from my private barn!). 

I was like WHAT? LOL, she said yes, there's trails & you can ride on the BEACH. 

It's a GORGEOUS day today, so I am hoping we go check it out. Fingers crossed!! 

Blah, wish I got out early...where's 5pm when you need it. :icon_rolleyes: Grrr.


----------



## JCnGrace

@Tazzie, yay for the weight loss but not so yay on the reason.

@carshon, can you fire clients? 

@PoptartShop, did you get a good ride in? Mom does pretty good as long as you don't ask her about the past. Not that she can't remember the past she just can't remember the names of places. Like I asked her how her sister met her husband and she said they worked at the same factory but she couldn't remember the name of the factory so then she says "Oh, you know which one", or I asked her the name of the service station that her and dad always used and she couldn't remember the name. I didn't either which is why I asked but at least I have the excuse that I haven't lived in that town for 40 years. LOL In my case in a week, a month or maybe a year from now the name will suddenly pop up in my brain even though I'm not actively thinking about it. It's weird when that happens.


Not too much happened here today. Hubby rode around on the 4 wheeler spraying fence rows and other areas for weeds and I did housework and laundry. Fixed a pot of green beans, potatoes and smoked sausage for supper. I'd been craving it so it tasted pretty good.


Had lots of "help" while rinsing out and refilling Gamble's herd water trough. Mainly TJ trying to stick his face in the spray and Cutter standing over me and dribbling water out of his mouth onto my head and neck. Enough that he soaked my hair in the back. I'd have had more help if the other 3 weren't still shut up in their stalls for dinner time. TJ and Cutter share the last one that opens into the corral so they don't have a gate shutting them in.


----------



## PoptartShop

@JCnGrace yes! We didn't get to go on the beach because it started getting dark, but the place is HUUUGE! :lol: It was really nice. Excited to go back & explore more. 
The footing is amazing too. Not rocky!

It has a huge sunflower field...here's a picture. 

Lots of deer in certain spots, but Promise did not mind at all.
We scared them away anyway. LOL.

We even galloped!!! I know she enjoyed that. 

Need to concentrate on more lunging/groundwork this weekend though!

Mmmm that dinner sounds so yummy. LOL your horses are so silly. They are always getting into something. :lol: He just wanted to give you a shower!

I confess, work is extremely busy today & everyone wants something but I am only one person. Ugh...I wanna rip my hair out lol.


----------



## JCnGrace

They are silly @PoptartShop and aggravating as all get out at times but I wouldn't have them any other way. They like people and love attention thus they like to be right in the middle of whatever you're trying to do and while many owners would frown on them not respecting their bubble, I am not one of them. However, they do have to be mindful of what they are doing while they are in my bubble or even if I'm the one in their bubble and they're good about that. Cloud has been having trouble remembering she's supposed watch how hard she swishes her tail when I'm working right behind her and I have to let TJ know I'm behind him so that he doesn't do one of his very irritated leg stomps because of flies but all in all they are very gentle beings.


----------



## carshon

Sorry to say my clients are still being pains in the BUM. Really you would think I only have 1 client and not 28. Tired of the constant demands and lack of brain cells. Ready for a weekend! We had some terrible storms a few hours from us in IA - tornado damage and injuries. We got the high winds and the rain but thankfully no tornadoes. 2 1/4 inches of rain last night. a cool 78F today with chance of showers all day. 

my confession is that I am glad it is Friday!


----------



## JCnGrace

I just finished reading a novel with one of the oddest plots I think I've ever read. It had a little bit of about every genre in it but somehow the author made it all work. Older book called "The Cove" by Catherine Coulter.

@Tazzie and others that had bad storms move through your area today, I hope you didn't have any damage. Tornados were sighted in our county but no touchdowns. There was a place that had some damage not too far from us but they haven't determined if it was tornado or straight line winds. We got some rain, rumbling and lightning in the distance but no major storm. From the news it sounded like Kentucky was getting hit harder than we were.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@carshon I am sorry to hear that you are on last nerve with that client, it's just awful and I feel you. I hope things turn for the best around there.
@Tazzie, I am so glad all went well at Breyerfest! Such lovely pictures / memories you have. I don't know why, I am actually pretty introvert most time, but when it comes to horses I really like to socialize, for example show new people the place, the horses, explain things (the best I can / know, within my limited knowledge). Once at my previous riding school, an excursion of older people appeared, just to entertain them before they went somewhere (my riding school was owned by the hotel they were staying at). My riding instructor got pretty shy and didn't know what to do, so I took the reigns (lol) and showed all the facilities and horses to them. It was quite fun and they were really nice people. It's quite rewarding, right? 
@PoptartShop That is so cool you can access the beach!! 
@JCnGrace for a change I could not see Tractor Supply's website, but I got the idea, thank you for your time  Well, actually BO can be some sort of ******* sometimes, and apart from the big cement tank he uses old bathtubs and fridges, lol! They work, it's the most important. Below I will describe how the situation is atm. I am glad that the tornados didn't touch the ground around there, actually tornados are one of my most recurrent nightmare, and we only have those on rare occasions, so go figure. Hope everyone is safe.


I am so tired today, but will try to explain the best I can how's things going:
So BO has one of the black mares picketed on the upper part of the pasture, with a very long rope. He said she was breaking the electric fence. I took the chance to ask if that was the one that kept harassing Tuya, so as he would know I noticed it, and he said yes. So right now no need of another water tank, as no one is fighting over it (I saw Tuya drinking twice alone, no one bothered her).
But I am very worried, as she came very lame on one of her fronts (honestly I confess I have a hard time figuring which one, but I suspect RF). BO has a new horse, a gelding, that was on her previous paddock, and as she was in heat, she stood around a long time, just snuggling to him through the fence  I went to her, and her first instinct was to go away, but then came back and stayed around me, ignoring the gelding for a while (bless her, lol!). It was too hot to access hoof heat (they were all hot, and I went to the other mares for comparison, same), and I could not feel a pulse either. Pick her hooves, saw nothing like bruise or whatever that could catch my attention. I could hold RF much longer than LF. 
No markings from kicks (it even occurred to me that black mare could be picketed due to BO seeing her beating Tuya), no swelling on legs, nothing. 
BO said could be mild tendon / muscle stress, because she had been running up and down all morning, and would keep an eye on her. Plus he opened a new section of the pasture, that he says has luxury grass, I am so afraid of laminitis or so… Ugh… 
And to join all that she has some skin allergy I can't recall the name in english, under the jaw and on her chest, looks like she has been bitten and is causing some reaction. 

Anything else to add up to my already stressful life???? 
For now it's all I have to confess. I have nightmares about it, and didn't sleep well at all  Me...

Have nice Monday everyone!!


----------



## PoptartShop

I confess, work is busy yet again & it's only Monday....the weekend went by TOO fast. :icon_rolleyes: Will catchup as soon as I can!


----------



## Tazzie

@PoptartShop, thank you! It was exciting and overwhelming all at once. But worth it seeing the kid's faces! Signing the Breyers was definitely a highlight  and I'm excited too! Izzie loves her special treats :lol: she's a goof. And yes! Diego LOVES playing in the water! I'm glad you had some nice trail rides!! YAY!!
@JCnGrace, I've kept it off though and I'm no longer stressing :wink: I know a lot of it was I was also so stressed I was forgetting to eat, or not eating a lot when I did eat. And working in the sun burned A LOT off. I'm watching what I eat a bit closer, and riding two horses currently is keeping it off. I love Diego, but I'll be ready for him to be totally ready for Nick. We are finding issues in his riding I need to address before Nick takes over :/ and we were ok here. We had a branch come down on the horse fence, but everyone was fine. We were actually camping at Big Bone Lick State Park, so it was a miserable camping trip. No tornadoes there thankfully!!
@carshon, I'm sorry about your clients :sad:
@TuyaGirl, it made it easier to talk to them since I COULD talk solely about horses, but it still mentally exhausted me :lol: I got through it though and look forward to next year! The kids make it worth it  and I'm sure Tuya will be ok, but I know how it is to stress. You'll have to keep us posted. Could be just aches and pains from running. It's at least reassuring there is no heat or swelling though!


Whew, I'm exhausted. We went camping this weekend, so had limited service. It rained basically the entire time, so I was ready to go home the first night. Saturday I watched my best friend get married, which was a lot of fun. I couldn't be happier for him 

We also went on a trail ride around the property Thursday night. It was lovely! I worked Diego beforehand, and whew! Discovered he locks his neck BADLY in the canter. So need to work with him to unlock and relax. I'm glad I'm the one discovering this though!

Last night I got a text from the show manager for the show this Saturday. I'm on his show committee, and he keeps me up to date on things he thinks are important for me to know. He felt bad telling me this last night, but I told him I greatly appreciated it. Anyway, he texted me to tell me that Blair had reserved seven stalls for our show (ex best friend who tried her hardest to ruin our lives this spring). He wanted me to know so I could prepare for it and not have it ruin my show weekend. I appreciated it since EVERYONE was certain she wasn't going to go. Considering she made him mad last year, and then what she did to me this year, he's putting her on the outside of the barn, furthest away from me. And no protection from the elements really. He's very much ok if she never comes back since I've been a faithful member and have helped gain more interest in the show to begin with. Truthfully, no one knows why she's coming. Some are suspecting she wants to try and apologize since she's blocked EVERYWHERE for me. I highly doubt that's the case, but it'll be useless if it is. That is not an apology I'm willing to accept. You can hurt me and have a chance to rekindle a friendship. But when you hurt my husband, my kids, and put my horse on shaky ground, there is no apology big enough for that.

So guess we will see what happens. One perk of being on the show committee... I can inform the members of rules I know are being broken, and they will take over. There are at least two she will be trying to break. Not saying I'll do it if she doesn't talk to me, but it may happen if she's rude to any of my family there.

So that's my confession I guess lol


----------



## carshon

@Tazzie I like your post because of the show manager giving you heads up. AND Blair may be coming just to create drama. If she can't and everyone ignores her attempts she will stop. I hate folks like that - and like you, once you try to hurt my family (animals included) I am DONE.


----------



## Tazzie

carshon said:


> @Tazzie I like your post because of the show manager giving you heads up. AND Blair may be coming just to create drama. If she can't and everyone ignores her attempts she will stop. I hate folks like that - and like you, once you try to hurt my family (animals included) I am DONE.


He's a really good guy who has always watched out for me. Well, at least once he realized I'm more than happy to put my money where my mouth is. We sponsor three of the classes there, show in more than just the Arab classes, and always have at minimum of two stalls. We are tidy, friendly people, so I know we will always be welcome back. I do fear she's trying to create drama. Nick is now afraid to show Diego in hand since he's worried she'll do or say something. Which of course has me irritated. I just wish she'd vanish :icon_rolleyes: but exactly. You don't get to hurt what is dearest to me, and then expect to walk back into my life. I did all the blocking so the door wasn't just shut, it was cemented shut with zero option for it to be reopened. This was her second chance at a friendship with me, and she blew it.

We are taking bets on if she throws hunter tack on her mare and tries to beat us though.


----------



## phantomhorse13

@*TuyaGirl* : your boss sounds awful. I worked for someone like that and had that sort of venom directed at me.. I was so happy when I was able to quit and leave that toxic atmosphere. glad the water situation with your mare seems to have resolved and hope you can get to the bottom of her lamness (or even better, I hope it goes away!).

@*PoptartShop* : so glad to hear that Promise is a water baby! can't wait till you can hit the beach.

@*JCnGrace* : hope the new internet grows on you (and doesn't drain your bank account). I love your stories of all the horsey help with chores.

@*carshon* : hope the PITA client gets over him or herself very soon. also hope the scary weather keeps passing you by.

@*Tazzie* : glad to hear Breyerfest was a success, though I knew you and Izzie would rock it. Glad the show manager warned you about Blair. hopefully she will be smart enough to keep things professional and stay away.


This weekend, DH and I went north for the Moonlight in Vermont endurance ride. The whole story is in my journal.

Friday, I got to pre-ride on a friend's horse as he was being the parking attendant:



















Saturday, Flo and I did the 75 miler.

































I confess I love Flo probably more than I should, seeing as she isn't mine..


----------



## JCnGrace

@TuyaGirl, if it comes down to you being stressed all the time because the BO keeps switching stuff up, is moving to another place an option for you?

@Tazzie, tell Nick not to let this chick get in his head and keep him from doing something he wants to do. If she makes any negative comments about mistakes made by a first time shower it's going to look bad on her not him. Maybe do some practice showing at home this week so he has a little more confidence in what he's doing. Hopefully, it will all be a non-issue and she's only going to show her horses and not cause drama.

@phantomhorse13, *75 miles*, my butt would be raw. LOL Does Flo happen to be for sale? 


Speaking of that we had our septic pumped out today and after they left hubby came in and said they were interested in buying Flash or Cloud and I don't know how I feel about that. I know I don't need all the horses we have nor do I keep them ridden enough but on the other hand they don't care they aren't getting ridden enough and I'm attached. Cloud I might be more ok with than Flash but she's awful good at trying to comfort me if I'm upset about something. When I lost JC she pretty much stayed glued to my shoulder until she felt I was starting to come out of my funk, she's very sensitive. Flash is the more trustworthy riding horse and also one of my Gracie foals and I've kicked myself in the butt ever since for selling her one colt that I did, counting Flash I still have her other 3. He went to a good home and they'll never part with him but still... What I'm hoping is they were just talking and won't call back wanting to come see them and then I won't have to decide if I can part with one of them. Nothing like burying your head in the sand. LOL


----------



## phantomhorse13

JCnGrace said:


> *75 miles*, my butt would be raw. LOL Does Flo happen to be for sale?


I only wish Flo was for sale! Lani and Kathy are well aware I would take her in a heartbeat..

Riding distance, you actually don't spend much time _sitting_, so my butt is rarely an issue. I actually feel pretty good after this ride, with only a grumpy back (which was grumpy before the ride, so no surprise its not happy after either). I tend to get tight in my shoulder blades, as I have retained my hunter perch from back in the day. :icon_rolleyes:


I would think having someone express interest in your horses is flattering, but I am not so sure about selling friends.. I am sure if you decide to look into the offer seriously, you will make sure they have the best of homes.


----------



## PoptartShop

@TuyaGirl sorry to hear that about Tuya! :sad: Hopefully she was just a bit sore from running. It is a good sign that you did not find any heat or swelling on her. 
It is stressful when there's something 'wrong', I get it! They are our babies!  

@Tazzie wow. She has nerve to reserve that many stalls & go...I really hope you don't run into her & if she does try to apologize, she can stick her apology right up her you-know-what! Definitely no coming back from that. I'm sure she did only sign up just to see you. :icon_rolleyes: Like no, don't think you can come back into my life. Hopefully you won't even see her though...it'd be great if she didn't show up at all, actually! :lol:

@phantomhorse13 wow, gorgeous pictures.  You always go on the prettiest rides!! It looks amazing.

@JCnGrace I don't blame you for not wanting to give away your babies!! <3 

I confess, I'm finally getting around to posting the pictures from Promise's first beach trip. LOL. 

On Friday night, we finally went on the new trail again. We found the little trail towards the beach..it's beautiful. 

Promise was a bit unsure/nervous, but the most she did was quiver her bottom lip. :lol:

We didn't go in the water, but she did play in the sand & sniffed the water. Next time we will hop off again & walk them just like we did Friday, because we wanna get them used to it before we hop on. Then eventually...we will RIDE along it!

BTW she's great at standing still when I groundmount her. Yippeee!!

Went with my friend's horse Pepper...it's safe to say they REALLY LIKE EACH OTHER. LOL. Cute little date for them!
My friend took this AMAZING photo of Promise & I (well, you can just see my feet LOL) facing the water.   It's amazing.


----------



## JCnGrace

@phantomhorse13, even back when we were breeding and selling on a regular basis I tried to make sure they were going to good homes but the trouble is once they are no longer yours you have no control over the "good home" selling them (nor do I think I have a right to have a say in it, i.e. buy back contracts). In some instances the third home turned out be even better but that's also how I lost track of some of them. 


Pardon my ignorance of endurance competitions but now I have questions. LOL Since you don't sit on your butt you stand in the stirrups? I've sometimes also seen people dismount and cover ground on their own feet to give their horse a break but like what percentage of the time? What's the average time it takes to do a 75 miler? Is that a 1 day or 2 day race?


----------



## JCnGrace

@PoptartShop, I'm pretty sure mine would have been thinking, "Get this **** saddle off my back so I can roll around in the surf and sand!". LOL It's gorgeous and no people laying all over the beach.


----------



## PoptartShop

@JCnGrace LOL yeah, at one point when she was playing in the sand (pawing it) I was like...she better not try to lay down & roll. :lol:


----------



## Tazzie

@phantomhorse13, thank you! I had hoped we would do well, but Izzie loves to humble me :lol: so I just tried to stay humble riding her and hoped for the best haha! I'm truly hoping she just leaves me alone. I really want nothing to do with her. And I LOVE the pictures and video! It looks like a fun time!
@JCnGrace, I'm working on talking him back into it. I worked Diego in hand last night (and had a small "come to Jesus" meeting with him when he wanted to bulldoze me), then handed him over to Nick and told him to try it. Explained what I was asking of him, and that we are aiming to keep it that way (aka not tossing his head in the air and running around hollowed out). He did great! I told him he could easily show like that on Saturday. Will try again tonight after I ride them both  and I'm just wary. She's come to this show only once before, and prior to that called it a "******* hillbilly show". Which is why I'm wary it's JUST to come show. Either way, she'll be a fool to mess with me. I'm on the show committee, and I CAN get her kicked out.

As for selling the horses, that'd be a hard NO from me...
@PoptartShop, it's a super small show, and we will be in the same barn. I will be front and center in the cushy part of it though, and she has been segregated to the outside stalls furthest from the arena. No one cares if she goes or not. My group has flat out said they won't be at all upset if she doesn't come. I've stuck to this show like glue since it was the first show I did coming back from my injury and having kids. She'd be a fool to mess with me since I'm on the show committee, I know of at least two rules she may break, and I'm not afraid to inform management. I've already decided if her dogs are loose I WILL be notifying management even if she doesn't start crap. I HATE loose dogs at a show with a passion. I'm so glad your beach trip was nice! Those pictures!! DARLING!


So we worked Diego in hand last night. He wanted to be a total cow about it (he's had since Thursday off from that ground work), so I worked his behind. By the end he was thankful for his releases and realized fighting me got him NO WHERE. I handed the reins to Nick and explained what I was doing. He was insistent in telling Diego to keep his head down (he tries to yank it sky high and hollow out), and they had some BEAUTIFUL passes! So good I feel Nick should be the only one showing him in hand... I'm HOPING to ride them both tonight and then work Diego in hand again. My goal will be to have small clips from all three things (two rides, one in hand). I aim to ride today and tomorrow, rest them Thursday, ride them Friday at the fairgrounds, bathe them, and prepare for SHOW DAY! I also need to clean my house :lol:

Cute pictures from our trail ride on Thursday, and some CUTE pictures of Izzie I found in an album about Breyerfest on Facebook 


















Diego didn't want us to go lol


----------



## phantomhorse13

@*PoptartShop* : that beach looks fantastic!! I have never been on the beach or swimming with any of our horses - bucket list for sure. Can't wait for more pics.

@*JCnGrace* : most of our trail time is at the trot, so I am posting. I do some two point when cantering or going down steep hills. I do sit when walking (unless going up or down hills), but we generally aren't walking much. Some people do get down, but that depends on the person and to some extent the terrain. I may get off and walk or jog a nice smooth downhill, but I don't bother in tricky footing or while going uphill (where generally people unsnap a rein and get behind the horse, holding their tail for help along) as the horse can travel faster than I can and therefore I am just slowing down progress! This past ride was under AERC (American Endurance Ride Conference) rules, which gives 12 hours for 50 miles, 18 hours for 75 miles, and 24 hours for 100 miles. That is total time, so includes all vet exams and mandatory rest (hold) times. Because this was Flo's first time at this distance, I rode conservatively. We finished in just under 17 hours, with an actual ride time of about 14 hours.

@*Tazzie* : sounds like Diego is too smart for his own good.. so he will soon realize behaving himself with the groundwork is a lot easier than fussing. Love the pics of Izzie.


----------



## JCnGrace

OH MY! They called today, bummer. Weird thing is all they did was ask their ages (Flash is 12, Cloud 14) and then he said he hoped they could make it out Sat. Maybe because he originally talked to the hubs, who wasn't home when he called, he didn't think I'd know anything about them and I didn't volunteer any info. Now I get mad at hubby at times and even vent about him in here sometimes but you gotta love the fact that when he got home he said that he was thinking of calling them back and telling the guy we don't want to sell because he knew I really didn't want to even though I've always told him Cloud was his and he could do whatever he wanted with her. We'd both pretty much decided Flash wasn't an option for them to buy anyway and I think they were more interested in him than Cloud. Remind me of this missed opportunity the next time I'm mad at one of them. LOL

@phantomhorse13, your leg muscles must feel like steel. Thanks for taking the time to educate me. These days I'd be lucky to last a 10 mile endurance ride. Don't know for sure because there was no way to measure it but hubby guestimated we traveled around 36 miles one time when we got lost on the trail, at night, with flashlight batteries that died long before we got back to familiar ground. I could barely walk when I got off my horse and that was back when I was young and in good shape.

@Tazzie, love Izzie's nose spots, I always have the urge to pet them when you post a close-up. LOL


----------



## carshon

I confess I had a scare this morning. No silly Tillie face to greet me when I walked out the back door to feed. I walk around the corner of the shed and she is standing head down, mucus crusted on her nose. Choke! I knew as soon as I saw her. Called the vet - and got the new guy. He sedated her to tube her and she coughed big all over him (and me) but we tried for an hour to tube her and he kept getting into her esophagus. So we called it and said we hoped that cough while she was sedated cleared it. Lucky me it seems to have cleared. We have her in the sacrifice pen and she is trying to nibble grass and seems more perky.

After losing 3 horses in 2016 - I was on the verge of tears all morning. I just don't think I could lose another horse. So fingers crossed Tillie is cleared and it looks like soaked grain for her for awhile. (we don't know why she would choke - nothing changed but suspect she did not drink enough water because her water tank is in desperate need of a cleaning and the water was kind of yucky and she is picky about clean water)


----------



## JCnGrace

How scary @carshon! Hope it's cleared. I had an old mare that was prone to choke and I liked to pour corn oil over her feed for the first few days after an episode. Don't know that it really soothed her throat like I felt it would but it made me feel better anyway. LOL Did he give you some antibiotics to keep pneumonia at bay in case she got some food particles in her lungs? Hugs to you and keep us posted on how Tillie is doing.


----------



## phantomhorse13

@carshon : fingers and toes crossed that Tillie makes a full recovery! Choke is so scary and often seems to happen without any cause.


----------



## Tazzie

@phantomhorse13, he's way too smart for his own good. But it's what is helping with training, and will help when getting him on the trails. He's not exactly looking, and it took a turkey flying up under his nose to react... and then he only did a skirt sideways and stared. Nick was on him for that and he rode it well. No hesitation to continue either. He's a smart boy  he was a lot better last night, and only Nick handled him. It was after I rode, but still. He had one moment where he thought he could tell Nick off, and Nick told him that wasn't the case. Settled right down. I loved the pictures too <3

@JCnGrace, oh man! I'd stand by saying no though :/ I'm glad your hubby is realizing you can't get rid of a family member like that! Hopefully later this year you can pet them :wink:

@carshon, YIKES! I couldn't like your post. Terrifying!! Hopefully she stays on the up and up!


So I did get rides in  both were WONDERFUL! Diego I'm trying to teach to actually reach into the contact. He's been trained to just hold his neck in one spot. He's slowly getting it though! He is only doing walk trot on Saturday 

https://youtu. be/QwFl06InqeI





Nick worked him in hand too. I truly think Nick should show him on Saturday 

https://youtu. be/LK20tHN01Aw





And then Izzie was perfect even though she had to overcome a scary dog playing in the creek, the house across the street mowing, and Nick's uncle bush hogging their field!

https://youtu. be/3-6UBAouJws





Aim to ride again tonight too. I got a lot of folding done last night, and kids picked their rooms up so they are ready for floors to be cleaned. So getting closer to a cleanish house :lol:


----------



## JCnGrace

I confess that today a couple of my horses were smarter than me. LOL


After only about 3 hours of sleep and then spending a good portion of my day in town running errands I was pretty much on autopilot by chore time. TJ & Flash knew where they were supposed to go but for some strange reason my eyes played tricks on me and I thought Flash was TJ and vice versa so made Flash leave the stall and TJ come in then wondered why "Flash" was standing by the gate instead of at his food pan. While they are full brothers and are both sorrel tobianos they look nothing alike so I felt pretty stupid when it finally dawned on me what I'd done.


I haven't tried to post pictures since all the problems so I'll give it a whirl now so you can compare for yourself how much they don't look alike even though you've probably seen these same pics 100 times. I'm going to do both sides of TJ and then both sides of Flash.


----------



## JCnGrace

That's their granny (Freckles) peaking behind Flash's butt in the first picture of him. LOL


----------



## carshon

Happy to confess that Tillie seems no worse for her choke incident. But she HATED the soaked grain and no hay - we did let her out on pasture and she did well. One of the advantages of working (cleaning) my vet clinic is that I know all of the vets and have become friendly. So at 4 yesterday afternoon one was "in the area" and just decided to drop by to see how she was doing. We got the thumbs up for grazing but told no hay last night. So Tillie got a mash which she did not like. She is back on pasture this morning and even sassed at me when I let her out of her stall. So she seems no worse for wear. Uniprim is on board just to make sure she does not get pneumonia


----------



## Phantomrose

Just reading and lurking; I hope everyone has a wonderful weekend coming up! It's been very hot in London! Resorted to walking around the house in shorts and a bikini. 
@JCnGrace - I like the pictures that you took of TJ and Flash! They are both handsome fellows!
@Tazzie - Yay for Diego and his steps of reaching into the contact! Slowly, but surely, he will get there  Izzie looks so pretty!
@carshon - Glad to hear that Tillie is ok! Poor baby for getting mash and no hay lol. At least she's being watched over


----------



## JCnGrace

That is wonderful news @carshon! Tell Miss Tillie to start chewing her food good before swallowing so you she doesn't take anymore years off your life. LOL


Good to hear from you @Phantomrose! How's your visit across the pond going other than the heat wave? Are you doing any sight seeing?


----------



## PoptartShop

Finally getting around to catching up. :lol:

@Tazzie gosh I love the videos!! Diego is coming together nicely, I'm so happy for Nick.  He should definitely show him, that would be fun.
It's good he is starting to reach into the contact, YES! He looks very willing to please.  Not to mention, SUPER HANDSOME!!! Yay for riding!! I haven't ridden all week because of the stupid rain. Since like, Friday. :lol: Tonight it's clear so...maybeeeeeeeeee. 

@carshon Awww, I'm glad Tillie is feeling better. I'm glad they are watching her. Hopefully she continues to recover. Omg the sass! :lol: 

@JCnGrace Wow such handsome boys!!! I love their markings, wow! OMG too funny, hey that's okay, you only had 3hrs of sleep. I probably would've been the same way. :lol: LOL!! & Freckles is so cute peeking out lol.

The beach is super nice, yes!  I can't wait to go again! It's only 5mins away, after all.

Tonight I MAY go for a ride since it's the ONLY clear day all week...(well, except for the weekend it's supposed to be nice). It rained all last weekend & all week...I'm over it. I know, we need it but still. Ugh.

I did get to do some groundwork between the storms though which is good. 
I'm dying to try out my new Barefoot treeless saddle too. I wanna use it on trails, it'll be more comfortable than my leather English saddle since we will be doing longer trails. I want to eventually get a synthetic English but no money for that right now. :lol: 

@phantomhorse13 same here, I've always dreamed of going on the beach with my horse!! It's crazy I never realized how close this place was. :lol: 
@Phantomrose CRAZY you mention that, my boss is in London right now for a vacation, he said there's an insane heat wave. :O Hope you are staying cool!!!

Not too much else going on...work is really busy & now I'm about to tear up this ham & cheese sammich!


----------



## Phantomrose

Not much site seeing lol! Weekdays consist of hubby going off to work at 6:30am and me hanging around the house or outside. Brought some books to read, watch some YouTube, and spend time with his cat. Weekends are usually free time to go shopping! 

Next Sunday I am suppose to be going with my husband to the Longines Global Champions Tour, so I am excited about that! We were looking at what events are going on in London, he saw my eyes lock on to the Tour, and he bought tickets! He’s not a huge horse person, although he has been around them (his stepfather was a farrier, so he would go on to hold horses and would help out at horse shows when he was in Army Cadets.) So he gets huge brownie points from me! 

Hoping to also work on his form this week so I can bring it back to the States and get all paperwork and evidence sorted so I can get the green card process started! 
@PoptartShop - Yes the heatwave is insane! We’re doing all that we can to stay cool! The evenings are a bit bearable because there is a small breeze but the daytime is just so hot! Tomorrow we are suppose to be getting a storm and rain, so I am hopeful that will cool down things. I am looking forward to rain! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tazzie

@JCnGrace, I'm sorry for laughing, but I could see myself doing something like that too! :lol: they are adorable, but definitely nothing alike LOL

@carshon, I am SO GLAD Tillie is doing better! And that is nice of the vet to stop out to check on her! Sorry she's not a fan of the mash though :/ hopefully she can go back to regular food soon!

@Phantomrose, thank you! Yes, he's getting there! He provides different challenges than Izzie had. Izzie was a green slate with no prior education. Retraining one is harder! But still satisfying  and his old owners are THRILLED with how he's looking! And thank you  she's my girl! Ohhhhh, that sounds FUN!!! You'll have to make sure you come back and tell us all about it!! EEK!!! Definitely major brownie points!!

@PoptartShop, thank you! I think he looks spectacular! And yes! After his run through last night I told Nick he makes him look WAY better than I can. Truthfully, he makes Izzie look better too, but he's taller and has longer legs :lol: I'm still giving him the option to wait until I have to turn in the forms Saturday morning. Fingers crossed he chooses to show his own boy. Everyone is saying he should, but I do understand a bit where he's coming from. He's getting there! He's almost where I'm ready for Nick to get on and work him walk trot. Canter needs A LOT of work, but I think I need to work on his strength first. He locks his neck and curls it under, so I'm trying to get it softer and looser. It's definitely a challenge! He is super handsome though! And I hope you get a ride in tonight!! Yay for ground work, and I hope you enjoyed your lunch!!


Whew, horses tested me last night! Izzie was doing spectacular in her walk work, and right as we were finishing that and about to move into trot, the cows came over the hill. This mare, who has lived with them since May, spooked and tried to spin and bolt in horror. Fake horror to get out of work. I finally got MAD as she wasn't listening, and I sent her straight up the hill. I mean straight up it. At a trot. Part way up she realized she had made a very big error and tried to stop. I said "nope, you wanted to bolt, now you get to work" and made her keep going. She put her head down and obliged. Came down and did some hefty canter work. Flawless walk to canters, beautiful counter canter. Just solid work. Seems she regretted her choice of trying to get out of work. She settled in for a leadline ride (don't worry, we are going to get a second helmet...)

https://youtu. be/FuJnKdy-B3Q





Diego tried to take a page out of Izzie's book and tell me cantering wasn't on the schedule today. I did get him to do it, and we had a couple of nice moments. But he definitely needs to gain some strength working. I did get him to do a bit of a stretchy trot last night, which made me happy. It was fleeting moments, but they were heavily praised. Syd also rode him  Kaleb decided when it was too late he did want to ride, and wasn't happy when we told him it was too late. He had the option to ride, but said he wanted to after the saddle was off. And I need to ride Diego bareback first before I'll let anyone else do it :lol:

https://youtu. be/ObkVlhZSGzU





This morning they were grazing with the terrifying cows, of course.

They have off today while I clean the house and tack, and pack the trailer. Tomorrow we haul to the fairgrounds where I will ride them both and give them baths. Saturday is show day!


----------



## JCnGrace

That's ok @Tazzie, after slapping myself on the forehead I laughed too. Syd is getting very brave, she wasn't wanting to hang on to Kaleb. I hope Nick decides to show Diego himself, he's gotta get his feet wet sometime.

@carshon if you leave the "you" out of my previous response to you, you might be able to understand what I was trying to say to you. And I just managed to squeeze 5 yous into that sentence. I added that last "to you" just so I could make it 5. LOL 

@Phantomrose, I bet going to that event will be fun, enjoy! Sounds like a relaxing vacation.

@PoptartShop, rainy weekends suck when that's the only days off you have. Fingers crossed that this one will have perfect weather for you and @Tazzie too since she's going to a show.


Thanks for the compliment on the boys, I think they get their good looks from their daddy (Thunder). Pics aren't the best quality but can't deter from his handsomeness. LOL


----------



## PoptartShop

@Tazzie crossing my fingers too, but I also agree if he decides not to, it's no big deal.  He will get that confidence in no time. & GOOD FOR YOU for letting Izzie know if she wants to fake spook, she has to put that same energy in some WORK! LOL. That's how it's done! :lol: I would've done the same thing. Keep up the good work with Diego too, even if you only got a few good moments at the canter, that's something!!!

Soooo cute Syd riding him!! Awww. He is such a good boy.

GOOD LUCK at the show, you will do great!!!!  Excited to hear how it goes!!

@JCnGrace wow, he's super handsome too. You definitely have some lookers!!  

@Phantomrose omg that will be a BLAST. YAYY!! & fingers crossed the rain cools things off.

I confess, last night I DID end up going on a trail! We went to Fair Hill this time.

We took a different trail, the Green trail & on the trail, there is an overpass you can ride over, and we did...her first overpass. I didn't know how'd she react because the cars were going pretty fast below & we were kinda high up, but she did VERY well. She sniffed, but kept walking & on the way back, she led & did it like it was nobody's business!!! :lol: Gosh I love her.

I rode in my Barefoot treeless saddle for the first time...SORE isn't even the word right now. It fits her PERFECTLY so I'm extra happy about that. All I need to get is another dressage girth, the one my friend let me borrow isn't neoprene & I didn't like it. It fit kinda weird. But omg it's so comfortable. I need to give my leather English one a break, & this one is perfect for trails.  Definitely need to get used to it though. The stirrups are easy to take on & off too, so I can practice my no-stirrup work in it easily.  Wooo! 

I didn't get to take any pictures, because my phone carrier is on my OTHER saddle, so I had to leave it in the car. :sad: But it was fun!!

It's gonna storm tonight (what else is new...) so my girl is gonna be off, but tomorrow we may trail again & we are also going to do some lunging work, at the trot!  

Supposed to be sunny ALL weekend, so I'm glad. 

Hmm what else...anyone else want it to be 5pm? Work is dragging today. :icon_rolleyes: But I hope you guys have a great weekend!! <3


----------



## phantomhorse13

@JCnGrace : Flash and TJ don't look too much alike, but all bets are off when sleep-deprived!

@carshon : glad Tillie is feeling better, if insulted about her diet changes.

@Phantomrose : heat in London is likely no fun. does where you are staying have air conditioning? the Global Champions tour sounds like it will be fun - kudos to your DH.

@PoptartShop : Glad you liked the new saddle and that Promise handled the trail so well - those overpasses can be scary! I am going to gently fuss at you to get a case to let you have the phone on you, not in the saddle as I am sure you will be riding alone at some point.. I have a Wintec I would sell cheap, but is Promise a wide tree?

@Tazzie : had a good chuckle over Izzie's fake spooking at the cows - bet she was super sorry! can't wait for the show report and hoping no drama.


Yesterday momma nature took a break from the rain (we had over 7 inches of rain in the last 3 days, and got lucky as some places got over 15!). Knowing we were only getting a 24 hour reprieve, I knew I needed to get George out. The whole story is in my journal. 




























Today, I managed to get the mowing done before the rain started again..


----------



## JCnGrace

@*PoptartShop*, hurray that you like your new saddle! We might get a little rain this weekend so by the time it gets out to you the work week should be started again.

@*phantomhorse13*, A SNAKE!!!! I spook at those but the horses don't. LOL


Just to show you what a small world we live in the people that wanted to come out this weekend used to own one of my babies. They bought Doc from the neighbors we sold him to and their son used him in Jr. Rodeo for all around ranch horse and then they sold him to someone who used him strictly for roping and I heard did very well with him. What's pretty crappy is that he's already retired because of lameness and he's only 14 but at least those folks are letting him stay on as a pasture pet. So the one's that were going to come out already had their chance and I'm glad hubby called to tell them we weren't selling since they obviously don't keep them around.


The one they owned for a while.


----------



## JCnGrace

I tried to make this a part of my first post but the picture glitch thing put this paragraph above the picture and I had to edit.


Now since we ditched our weekend plans we are going to go visit my sister + family while they are camping. I'm taking dessert and since it's a torte it has to be made in stages and I really need to get started on it tonight and I REALLY don't want to. LOL


----------



## phantomhorse13

@JCnGrace : it was just a rat snake, so nothing to get excited about. I wished I could have taken it home to eat the chipmunks that plague my flowers. glad you told those people looking that they could look elsewhere! hope your cooking was successful (and I confess I had to google what you were talking about )



Today was yard work day. One bonus of all the rain last week is the ground is still soft, so we knew digging would be easy. I had bought some plants on clearance (my favorite kind!) and wanted to do a bit of transplanting.

We started by removing two giant hostas from the lump. I don't know what variety they are, but they are easily double the size of anything else in there and were actually overgrowing the plants beside them. I decided they would be great to put down by the gate to cover the place I can no longer get the mower into since the power company added another pole.










Next, we dug up two normal-sized hostas that had been frying in the sun on the south side of the building and put them into the lump. [Notice how much smaller the leaves are than the two on the right!!]










Then in went the clearance plants. I picked things that like full sun, so hopefully they will be happy in the sun. This is an hydrangea. [Of course Mia had to supervise.]










This is a knock out rose. Someone swore they were easy to take care of, so we shall see!










A butterfly bush, a coreopsis, and several candytufts. I don't know a darn thing about any of them, but the person at the nursery claimed they were simple. 










Then it was time to push rocks and dirt around by the new building. Thank goodness for the skid loader! We got things smoothed out so that its ready for grass seed (though forgot to get the grass seed, so that will wait for another day!)

By then it was quitting time. I was tempted to lay down with Mia!










Tomorrow, I hope to get some saddle time, but am not sure what DH has on his agenda..


----------



## Phantomrose

@phantomhorse13 - I hope you get time in the saddle tomorrow! No air conditioning in the house, but thankfully we got cooler weather today!
@JCnGrace - I hope you have fun and everyone enjoys your dessert! 
@PoptartShop - Trail rides are always fun! And good to hear that the saddle works well! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JCnGrace

I just don't like snakes period! I finally made myself get busy last night and get the first 2 layers done. Then today while I was feeding I got to figuring exactly how many people there were and decided I needed 2 desserts so while I was getting ready I was baking some of the handy dandy pre made cookie dough I keep a stash of in the freezer. Coolest thing tonight, while my generation used the aunt/uncle moniker on our own, my nieces/nephews and greats never have and then several times today Marlee called me Aunt Sharon. I loved it and told her so, now if her sisters will pick it up.

@phantomhorse13, the landscaping looks great! Hubby and I have turned lazy and these days when our perennials die out we lay down plastic and then mulch over it and I bought planters to put annuals in. This year though I didn't because we had such a late spring and then what annuals places had looked pretty ratty so the planters are growing weeds.


----------



## TuyaGirl

Whew, so much to catch on!! And I was almost finishing my reply and lost it… Grrrrr!!!!!

Moving on….
@Tazzie I hope that your ex friend ended up not showing up at the event. And if she did I hope she stayed very, very far. I know it makes us sick to our stomachs but ignore… Also hoping that Diego was very good with Nick, we will want to know all details!!  Plus you are doing a great job with him. And LOL on the fake scare! Silly Izzie. They are both so pretty!!
@PoptartShop Yay for the saddle fitting! And on the successful trail rides, especially at the beach. Promise is very photogenic  The sea is always that calm around there? That's great to teach her to trust it. In here the sea is very strong, and the 'shhhhhhh' sound the waves make at the sand can startle some horses new to it. Luckily I never had that problem with Tuya 
@JCnGrace Good you kept your horses. They have been part of family and will stay like that. I think I could never be a breeder / seller because I get too attached and then I could not sell any  Mind me, with the lack of 'spotted' breeds around here, I could easily mix those two! They are very handsome! And so is Thunder. Thanks for sharing those pictures.
About me being not so happy at the barn lately, well, there were some phases already, as Tuya's paddock filled with fillies two winters ago, or lately the arena being too busy, getting worried about the water intake, etc. But the pluses are way superior to the minuses still, and board price apart (it's quite affordable), BO is a very experienced horseman, that really cares for the well being of his animals, does a better hoof job than my farrier, and we're like family 

@phamtomhorse13 Nice horses! Trot is my favourite pace, I guess I could make miles and miles doing rising trot  I bet you had a great time! And wow, such beautiful trails you have. Are they nearby where you live? My heart would have skipped a beat with that snake though  
I miss yard work, I wish I still had grandma's yard to work on. Yours looks lovely!
@carshon happy to hear Tilly is ok. As I was catching up the thread I was anxious to read on news from her. Once I saw one mare choking bad - she went down many times - and it was so scary.
@Phantomrose Enjoy the days you have left!

Went to check on Tuya last weekend, had called BO during the week and he said she seemed to be better one day, than worst the other, but never as bad as last Saturday. And actually I thought she was wayyyy better, which was really good, but we are still on wait to see how things go.
The black mare is loose again, but didn't bother her, at least I saw her come drinking, then grazing nearby, and all was peaceful, which was great.
Bless Tuya's gentle soul, when I go to her in open pasture (and trust me, she has many room to escape), as soon as I call her she comes to me. And she knows that I never give her treats, so it's not about that. I spent some time messing around with her, and she was quite sleepy, gave me some annoyed faces, especially when I tried to lift her hooves, but didn't move, lol! She even followed me around, which is so not like her  She looks great I think, compared to some months ago.

I didn't try to ride, of course, and went for a cart ride with BO. His grey horses really are something! It's Summer, so lots of people around, lots of kids trying to scare them on purpose (and parents doing nothing, pet peeve!!), messing with them, you name it. And they acted as if nothing was going on. Then we drove by a VERY steep road, at a walk, and they did it so well. Amazing animals!

So as always next post is for the pictures, notice the barn cat also following me around into pasture on Tuya's face picture. She loves me so much!! And an overall view of how pasture looks, for the ones that might not remember. It's greener on the down side of it


----------



## TuyaGirl

Here you go


----------



## TuyaGirl

Wrong face picture, that one does not include cat


----------



## PoptartShop

@TuyaGirl I hate when that happens...I always have to copy what I reply before I press reply because half the time it glitches & I lose it. :sad:
Tuya is SO beautiful, great pictures of her. <3 I love her face!! She is so cute. I love how her mane looks like it's just blowing in the wind lol. She is just precious.
& aw the cat was following!

The water is more rough when it's like stormy out, but other than that yes it's pretty calm. Lots of people go out on boats near there, there's a marina nearby.  

@phantomhorse13 really? A Wintec would be awesome. Hmm I'd have to measure, not too wide I don't think. & what size is it? I use a 17". I made sure yesterday when I went on the trail to put my phone holder on my other saddle.  My friend had her phone that night, but I should probably get another just in case I forget to swap it back. :lol:

Looks like a beautiful trail, I'm glad you got to ride! I know the rain has been ridiculous. :icon_rolleyes: I'm sure George was happy!! And the yardwork paid off, that looks great!  

@JCnGrace how did the dessert turn out? Mmm it sounds yummy.

I confess, the weekend went by so fast, but I did get to ride so I'm happy!

Saturday I took Promise just out around the property. One of her buddies is VERY buddy sour, & my barnmate has been working to alleviate that, but then he got lazy with it...he needs to work harder because it seems like he is getting worse! Ugh. Promise was getting a little antsy because he was calling out SO much, so it was hard to keep her focused when I got on. But t only took about 5mins to get her calm & fine again. It's because I am CONSISTENT with her...he needs to do the same with his horse, but whatever LOL....end rant. We went near the pond and saw some geese. It was nice.

Then, last night we went to Fair Hill again. Took a different trail this time (I know, there's so many LOL)...there was a bridge on this one, it was kinda like a tunnel, it was covered. There were some people on bicycles also.

At first, she was like...hmm I'm not so sure about this mom! But after just coaxing her, she went in just fine! And we went back in again and she did fine. I'm amazed at how bold she is! Even when she is unsure or hesitates, she eventually just does it!

Ummmmmmmm...then we GALLOPED LOL, up some hills and through some of the fields. She was definitely in racehorse mode, but easily slowed down and stopped when I asked her to.  Which is great...other ottb's I've had didn't have any brakes LOL so I am not used to this! :lol:

Pictures!!!  

Giving her the day off, she deserves it. I'm sore anyway, whew!


----------



## phantomhorse13

@Phantomrose : hope the weather goes back to seasonal for you. being that hot with no AC is miserable!

@JCnGrace : if the kinds aren't using 'aunt' and 'uncle' are they just calling you by your first names? That seems odd to me (showing my age I guess). My 3 yo nephew uses aunt and uncle (well right now everyone is uncle, but you just grin and go with it).

@TuyaGirl : If you are looking at grey ears in my pics and we aren't at a competition, then they are local to me trails. I am lucky enough to be able to ride right off the property! So glad your mare is improving - I am sure you are very relieved.

@PoptartShop : my wintec is a 17". its a wide model though, so meant to take the wide through 4XL gullet. I am not sure how well it would do if you put a smaller gullet in it. If you want to try it at some point, I am happy to invite myself down and bring it.  Congrats on how brave your girl is - that covered bridge is a scary thing!


Yesterday, I dragged DH over to ride at Nicole's with me. The whole story is in my journal.




























Today, I did a bit more putzing in the flowerbeds. Couldn't get George out because of that missing shoe. Farrier is due tomorrow, but so is more rain..


----------



## JCnGrace

Love seeing Tuya @TuyaGirl, in the one head shot that shows the cats it looks like she's saying, "Enough pictures already!" LOL That's exactly how I felt when we were in the business and we were lucky enough with sales that I never had to advertise and went mainly to people we knew or people they knew. Hubby got a wild hair up his rear end for a little while and wanted to dabble in gaited horses and those we did take to specialty sales in Kentucky or Missouri because there was a better market for them in those states. Even then I've had contact with all their owners except one mare but at the time the woman who bought her was thrilled so I think she got a good home.

@PoptartShop, dessert turned out yummy. We actually call it Next Best Thing to Robert Redford because the recipe started going around in his hey day but chocolate torte sounds more official. LOL You sure have gorgeous places to ride. 

@phantomhorse13, yes they call us by our first names. I don't know why my siblings never taught their kids to use the title. They don't know why if you ask them. They can't use the excuse I'm too close in age to the nieces/nephews because while I am (I was 7 when my oldest niece was born and 16 when the last one was) my siblings are older and they don't use the title with them either. Since the nieces/nephews didn't call me aunt their children haven't either except for Marlee just starting and she's 18 years old. Man, saying that makes me feel really old. LOL 


You guys are sure getting a lot of rain. We've had plenty to keep things green and growing but it comes often and in small amounts so no mud to deal with. It looks like your riding path is trying to turn into a creek.


----------



## twixy79

Today I will make it my mission to attempt to catch up. I have a feeling that it will take me all day. So while I diligently read and take notes, I will give you some adorable pictures of Duke and Loretta. 
First, we have Loretta, attempting to perfect the selfie. 









And now we move on to Duke. He behaved well enough for a bath. Not a sponge bath, a real bath with the scary hose and everything. 









We also had my sister out to the barn one day. She met Loretta, and again, Loretta attempted the selfie. My sister said that Loretta had a huge big head, and her head was the scariest part. The funny part is that my sister didn't even let Loretta "hug" her. If you stand in front of her she will wrap her big head and neck around your shoulder and move her head/neck back and nuzzle you. I think its adorable. My sister probably would have run out of the pasture screaming. Baby steps with her....









Duke has been working on his sun-bleached hair. He has better highlights and frosting on his tail than I ever had... I admit it, I am jealous of his tail.









Next we have two beasts walking side by side without being coaxed. They know what to do, even when I don't.









And last but not least, they finally, after three long months of being blocked off from their big area... drum roll please... they finally have grass! Hooray for my patience and hooray for my blossoming farm girl skills. 









Now off to catch up on the last few months... oh boy...


----------



## Tazzie

@JCnGrace, I'm glad you found it funny too lol and oh yes. She's my shy child, but when it comes to horses she's super brave. She's getting more and more interested in the work too, which is amazing! And he did  more further down lol Thunder sure was handsome! Eek, glad you didn't decide to sell! I wouldn't like someone selling my horse down the road... yum to dessert! I've noticed it becoming less popular too. Though my aunts and uncles always preferred we just call them by their names (particularly my mom's sister; she HATED being called aunt... said it made her feel old). My kids call their aunts and uncles by aunt ___ and uncle ___.
@PoptartShop, yes  I would have understood too! But he chose to show, and I was ecstatic! Exactly. I don't do fake spooking. Especially when she ate right next to them later. Like nope. You aren't faking it to me and thinking I'll get off and put you away. He will get there! I'll probably shelve the canter for a bit to focus more on suppleness in the walk and trot. Nick isn't wanting a Dressage horse, but a horse that locks it's neck will be dangerous on the trails. I can't have that happening. He will get there though  she loves riding Diego! He is her favorite lol and thank you! I'll post below  yay for more trails! I'm glad you're enjoying your new saddle!! So exciting!! Promise is so cute in all of your pictures!
@phantomhorse13, she likes to test me all the time. And oh yeah she was sorry! I'm not alright with her misbehaving like that. Had she never seen a cow in her life, then yeah. Spook would be a bit more acceptable. Not when she's been living with them for two and a half months though... I'm glad you got some riding done in between the rain! And that DH went with you! Yay for gardening work too haha!
@TuyaGirl, I hate when the forum eats my posts! I've taken to copying it often... long as I don't have to add pictures. And always copy it before I hit submit. Such a pain! Sadly she did show up, and caused drama as expected. Thankfully not toward me. She stayed far away from me. I'll go into detail further down... thank you though! I'm trying hard with little man! And we had a good show  sorry I haven't posted sooner! I'm glad Tuya is doing better! And a cart ride sounds fun! Though ugh to people! Love the pictures <3
@twixy79, love your pictures! And good luck catching up haha!


Whew, what a weekend!

We got to the fairgrounds Friday night, and I worked Diego first. Good grief he was a mess. The one thing I like about geldings is they are (typically) obvious in their actions. I started just walking him in the arena. A few times he started getting very short strided, and going "I think I want to rear... yes, I think I'm going to rear." I shut that down pretty quick. Moved him into the trot when I felt he was more relaxed, which led to him going "I think I want to canter....", which I also shut down quickly. Since we were only doing walk trot here, I didn't want to make him tense and think about cantering. Ended on him stretching down into his bridle at the walk and called that plenty for him. Tacked Izzie up and did a short, quick ride. She was stellar 

Bathed both of them on my own (Nick had softball), and tucked them in for the night. Diego was not at all pleased I put the tack stall between them so he couldn't be right against Izzie. They did settle, but man is he a stall pacer! Hoping he will settle down with enough repetition...

Saturday morning we got there early, and needed to redo their baths. Of course. Also decided I was never buying this shampoo set again. I was talked into buying it as it claimed to be stain resistant. HA! It helped the green stay on better, which was super frustrating. So never again. We did the baths after we worked them in the ring. Diego started off being a total brat, so I had to take the reins and work him back into the longer and lower frame. He did settle, but it sure took a bit. I handed Nick the reins and he was able to successfully work him. Asked who he wanted to show and he said... DIEGO!

So got everyone bathed, got registered, met with the photographer, and then braided the ponies. I don't know that Diego has ever been ridden braided, so I warned Nick if he flipped out we were pulling all the braids and would practice at home (you just never know with some horses). We were both entered in two halter classes. I had Nick lead Diego away as I figured he'd be able to guide Diego a bit better if Izzie wasn't already on the rail waiting.

They did GREAT! Our first class was English Halter with NINE entries. Izzie sadly didn't place, but Diego took SECOND! SUPER happy! Diego forgot his manners in Arabian/Half Arabian Halter, and took third out of four. Izzie was second 

Next up was lead line, which I'll be adding to its own post so you all can enjoy THAT cuteness in it's entirety 

After that was Diego's riding class. Warmed him up, and although he was tense, he seemed ready. Man, we hit that ring, and his brain spazzed out. I think we entirely overwhelmed him. Ribbons were hanging, people were walking, people were in the grandstand, and he was looking at EVERYTHING. So I talked to him the entire class, patting him and telling him he was a good boy. It was an okay ride, but I didn't feel we were the most spectacular ever. Imagine my surprise when Diego WON out of SEVEN!

Lastly were Izzie's classes. They over watered the arena, leaving puddles everywhere. Izzie finally took offense to it and bucked onto the wrong lead. However, apparently the judge didn't see it? We were second out of six for Hunter Pleasure. Went back in for English Pleasure, and she thought about being naughty taking her left lead. Shut it down and got the correct one pretty quickly. Took second out of four to a girl with a flawless ride  she was our stall neighbor, and she did super well! I got to watch her in her second class, and she did great!

Sadly ex friend did show up. She originally reserved eight stalls, and sent in payment. Due to things I cannot discuss on an open forum, her check was cashed upon arrival for the stalls. The show bill clearly states no refunds. The day before she told show management she'd only need four stalls. Day of, she brought only two horses, and claims she didn't use a tack stall (hard to believe with her). Threw a gigantic fit in front of an audience when no one would refund her what she felt was owed, and said she would make sure they never got the sponsorship from her "client" (my former BO, and the man she's having relations with). Now, I wasn't going to ask him for his sponsorship again, and the show committee knew this. Given what she did to me this year, I figured if I dared to ask him for it, she'd shut it down. So we all decided it was best to just let it rest and not ask. She also claimed she was going to sue the show chairman. He said bring it on, he has enough evidence to fight whatever she'd try to throw at him. Later that evening, I was sent a screenshot of a post she made on Facebook where she was bashing our show, and that we had threatened and harassed her to strip her stall before she left. Again, this is also something in the rules. It is stated we must strip our stalls or be charged $30. Here's the thing. The stalls are $20. Class entries are $10. Where in that is a cost for stall cleaners? There isn't. They make it cheap for the exhibitors, and provide you with items to strip the stalls. But oh no, she was threatened. I'd had enough, and decided to post a rebuttal. All I did was post a screenshot of the rules, showing exactly where it said no refunds and stalls must be striped. Someone took that screenshot and posted it on her post, which she promptly deleted. She said she'll never be back there, and encourages everyone else to stay away. Her following is so small that I'm not worried. Not one bit. She kept my former BO on a leash the whole day too, so we nearly didn't have a chance to even say hi. Fortunately, Nick's truck was parked in the way of them pulling the truck and trailer up, and he had to come ask for help to move it. So we did get a chance to chat. He understood why I had to block him on Facebook (ex friend is someone that would take someone else's phone and snoop), and he got to meet Diego, who he loved. I'm just glad it seems like that friendship will be plenty repairable once ex friend finally drops him.

But aside from that drama, we had a great time! My parents came down to watch lead line (I assure you the pictures are adorable lol), and then we went to our church picnic for some food and fun. It was a lovely weekend 

Oh! And Sunday Nick had to work. After my family left, I backed the trailer down to the garage so I could empty it out. Syd insisted on helping me empty the trailer, carrying what she could into the house. THEN she helped me scrub the buckets we used <3 last night we finally were able to strip the horse part of the trailer, and she took out the hay bags for us so we could save the good hay. I think she'll make a horse person yet 
































































Oh! And @evilamc made us a logo for our new farm name


----------



## Tazzie

Ok, now for the cuteness that was lead line  I'd seen a picture that gave me this inspiration, and I was stoked my mother in law could get this done!










Family picture:










With my mom 










Daddy is the best horse show dad <3



















Love <3



















And of course there is a video 

https://youtu. be/fkaY3_fbRUA


----------



## phantomhorse13

@JCnGrace : interesting about the aunt and uncle titles (or lack thereof)- and very foreign to me. DH has an uncle who is only 6 months older than he is, and he (and now we) still refer to him as uncle! I am sure my DH did it growing up to harass him, but still does it to this day. We have had a lot of rain and more on the way the rest of the week. pretty ironic that we are drowning and out west is burning. wish we could send it to them!

@twixy79 : boy did I laugh over your description of your sister and her nervousness around horses! who wouldn't want a Loretta hug?!

@Tazzie : the cuteness of your daughter and Izzie is almost painful - and that is coming from someone who really doesn't like kids at all. Tho I have to say the pic of Diego resting his head against your DH rivals it for awww factor. Your mom gets major kudos for the matching costumes! I am glad that things went well overall for your horses, but sorry that there was drama with the ex friend. she is certainly burning plenty of bridges, so soon you shouldn't have to deal with her at all. love the logo that @evilamc did!


This morning, the farrier was supposed to be here first thing. My original plan was after he was done, if it wasn't raining yet, to get George out as the rest of the week is supposed to be miserable again (and he needs that missing shoe replaced before I can ride). Only problem? The farrier _never showed_. I wondered if that was going to be the case, seeing as he never answered my 'all good for tomorrow? what time?' text yesterday (which is something we have always done, and he always answered promptly). This is the second time in a row now. The last time, he gave us some feeble excuse about his appointment book getting wet, but then posted on facebook he took an impromptu vacation! After that, I was ready to be done with him (don't fricking LIE, own up to what happened and reschedule), but he's been DH's farrier for 10 years, so DH wanted to give him another chance.

Well today did it for DH, too. Of course, I checked the farrier's facebook and he was fine enough to post pics of his goats and his dog, so surely he could have texted me back! Hint taken. I called the guy who used to shoe Dream for me and have him coming out Saturday. This guy is not only a fantastic farrier, he is a fellow endurance rider. Maybe this will be a blessing in disguise, but sure did **** me off..

Since I then had a free morning, Mia got the dreaded B-A-T-H while the sun was still shining.










I don't know how she isn't bald, because the quantity of hair coming off her is unbelievable! At least the hairballs rolling around the house will smell nice now!









On a fun note, I got the professional pics from Vermont!


----------



## JCnGrace

@twixy79, Loretta & Duke are looking fabulous! No need to catch up on the thread but you need to catch us up on you! Still taking riding lessons and if so how are they going? Has Duke gotten over his jealousy of Loretta? They looked like they were getting along fine in your pics but that's only a moment in time so I hope they are.

@Tazzie, you have several frame worthy photos in that bunch. I too love the one of Diego resting his head on Nick and Syd and you are adorable in your matching costumes. How did Nick and Syd like participating in classes? Good your ex-friend didn't cause you any personal drama, bad she's trying cause it for your show organization. Some people like to leave a path of destruction behind them and she sounds like one of those people. 

@phantomhorse13, no show farriers are one of my pet peeves for sure! When my old farrier decided to turn the business over to his son we had a couple of them and I had a little talk with him that seemed to cure it. I don't mind an occasional reschedule as long as I get a phone call but no show, no call just don't cut it. I think he finally realized my loyalty to his dad did not automatically transfer over to him, although that's why he did get a 3rd chance plus he does a good job. 


I love your dog! Every time I see a picture of her I turn to mush. She'd be able to wrap me around her paw in no time. LOL My dog is shedding something fierce right now too. Plus all the horses are already shedding their summer coat.


Was looking for something in LQ section of the trailer today and noticed we have a roof leak. At least I think it's at seam so hopefully just needs recaulked. Didn't find what I was looking for which I didn't think I had anyway but if I had had it, it would have been in there. LOL


----------



## phantomhorse13

@JCnGrace : agree that I would have been much happier with any sort of contact vs a no show - even being told he was cutting back and therefore cutting clients (which would be understandable since we are far away). originally we were supposed to have a competition this weekend, so sure would have been panicking if it hadn't been canceled! and the joy of technology, i could see he got and read my text asking for confirmation, so its not like he didn't get it.. :evil:

Mia has been just about the perfect dog in my world. She certainly has us as well trained as we have her!

Sorry you didn't find what you were looking for in your LQ, but good that you found the leak before things got any worse (or any wetter).


Yesterday afternoon, I got to ride with Gina before the rain.




























Today, I was supposed to be over helping Nicole pack for Pine Tree, but she is still not doing well after her fall. So I am beginning to doubt that ride is going to happen, as we are supposed to leave Sunday..


----------



## Tazzie

@phantomhorse13, it is almost too much cuteness for one post lol a lot of people who don't like kids love ours after meeting them :lol: they are good kids for the most part. And I know! That's a very normal occurrence with him too  he's quite the snuggly little guy. It was actually my mother in law who made Syd's costume to match mine. She wanted it done in a hurry so my mom and dad would come down for this show, even though it was just a little fun show. My parents said it was worth the 14 hour round trip to watch Sydney get the costume and wear it  I'm glad ponies went well and that Nick wanted to show his baby! As for the ex friend, she is definitely burning a lot of bridges. She tried to post her status showing she's a chick that won't take sh*t, but she's not coming across that way... a lady on the fair board already refers to her as "that *itch". It won't be long until she'll have to leave I think. Soon not many will want her around. I love the logo too! It's so perfect! Need to get some hats and have my mother in law embroider them <3 woo about the bath! Our dogs don't care for them much either :lol: I'm sorry about the farrier though. I'm sure the new one will be much, much better! And I LOVE the professional pictures!! Sorry Nicole isn't doing better  I'm glad you got a ride in though!
@JCnGrace, yes! I'll need to get some printed out  eventually I need a group shot with Nick and both horses, but it was a rush all morning, and I couldn't keep my mother in law there longer (she had to head to the picnic grounds). Soon I'll get that picture  Nick kept saying I need a new background on my phone, which I agree with. He's wearing a hat supporting my ex friend in it. But it was always my favorite picture of him and Izzie, that I've found it hard to change. It's been the background on my phone for a good year and a half at least. Both have shown before  Nick has shown Izzie twice for me (once when she was four, and again when she was six), and Syd has done lead line for a couple of years. But Syd was STOKED to show in costume! I'm going to begin giving her lessons on Izzie I think, since while Diego may be good for lessons at home, he has a lot of show miles he needs still. But she's asking for boots, gloves, riding pants, and a new helmet for Christmas, so... I think she's serious now. I didn't want to push AT ALL, so it's making me excited she's ASKING for that stuff! As for Nick, he was super, SUPER thrilled to show and place well with his horse! We all cheered LOUDLY when he took second in a big class! I think that's gaining him more confidence too  as for the ex friend, that is the definition of her to a "T". It's pathetic really. Fingers crossed the trailer is an easy fix!


Ugh, working two back to back 12 hour days to make up for being off Monday for kid's doctor appointments. Got stuck in a traffic jam from a wreck too when I was almost home. I just put my car in park and waited since it was a very bad accident. Nick fed the ponies since I didn't know how bad it'd be. He's insisting Sheldon needs to go with to feed now, so of course he brought him lol Syd was sleeping, so he left her to snooze and just took Kaleb. He was met with quite the sight :lol:



















That's the messiest we've seen him lol

And Sheldon playing in the creek after all the rain we had yesterday




























Now I need to go over and start updating my journal as I've been asked why I haven't done it


----------



## JCnGrace

@Tazzie, somebody's been playing in the mud! LOL Were you thanking your lucky stars it was Nick's horse and not yours? Is Sheldon named after the guy on Big Bang Theory? Oh and I forgot to comment on your new farm logo. COOL! Great job done by @evilamc! That design would work well to have it laser cut on a barrel lid to hang on a stall at shows.


----------



## Tazzie

@JCnGrace, haha yeah! Izzie rarely comes in THAT nasty! He honestly hasn't gotten that gross before either. I think someone is starting to get the hang of being a pasture horse  as much work as it'll be to clean (yes, it was left on :lol: after a show we let them be GROSS for a bit as "sorry we made you be clean for a weekend" thing). Yup! Sheldon's registered name is actually Empress' Big Bang Theory (Empress being the kennel name we got him from). Our female was named Penny before we got into the show, and it only seemed fitting to name him Sheldon as he will annoy Penny for the rest of her life. And so far he is :lol: thank you! She did a marvelous job on it! LOVE her and it haha! I'm already thinking of everything I want to put it on lol we've had the name picked out for a while. I wanted to do some star themed, but had trouble finding something Nick liked. Finally came up with that  and he likes the logo too, which helps haha! I think the first thing we want are hats :lol:


----------



## twixy79

@JCnGrace - I think I am about as caught up as I can be without confusing myself. No more riding lessons for me. Now that we have thawed, I am getting my riding time in at our barn. Our BO has a few of her horses that I can ride, so she has been helping me learn the ropes and adjust to different ride of different horses. I have been able to ride around on Loretta, however we are still working on figuring out exactly how to go from carriage horse, to pleasure riding horse. She is 100% fine with being saddled, sat on, etc. She just lacks any idea what to do with the reins, leg pressure, and we are having a verbal queue barrier between my brain and my hands. Yep, its 100% rider error. See knows walk on, step up, left, right, woah for a total stop, ho is a slow down. We do get as long as I remember what words I am supposed to be using because she does not know any neck reining (but we are working on it) and she is incredibly sensitive to a bit, any slight pressure evenly distributed (even on accident) is a total dead stop. We have been working in a rope halter which has helped to stop the dead stop, but progress still needs to be made. So in the meantime, I make sure I am supervised, and when we train I have somebody stand in the center of the round pen with a lunge line attached just in case I flub up and she decides to take off (not that she goes very fast, even at top speed ) 


Lets see... what else... umm.. oh Duke is no longer jealous of Loretta. He has made a few fans at the barn, so now he could really care less when his parents stop by... A veteran who mu BO's hubby met through a local veteran support group has been going by almost daily and she immediately bonded with Duke. I've only had the pleasure of speaking with her few times but she told me that there was something special about the way he looks at you when you talk to him. Which, I will admit, he has very soulful eyes, but I always just assumed he was paying attention to me because I am the keeper of the treats. This lovely lady comes by just to talk to them, and clean their pasture. I showed her where we keep their treats, and their grooming gear incase she ever wants to spend more time talking to Duke. 

Loretta has made a few allies too. She has become the giant pony ride for any kid who is out and about when we are there going on walks. She has captured the heart of this sweet girl who spent all of Sunday cleaning stalls and learning how to take care of horses just so she could enjoy a quick jaunt around the round pen on Loretta. Loretta has also caught the eye of one of the instructors who does a partial lease on one of the BO's horses, and is actually bringing her horse there starting today, I think. She rides a draft cross for dressage at some fancy riding school, and she said that Loretta looks like so much fun. I think she was a bit disappointed when she realized that Loretta usually has only one speed, "slowretta". 

All in all, those two have become this weird, dynamic duo. Loretta taught Duke how to be a horse, Duke taught us that age is really just a number, Loretta taught us that horses are smarter than we give them credit for, Duke taught us never to count out the old, arthritic man. So, we've got lots of learning going on! Duke, despite his arthritis, has been getting oddly feisty during our round pen work over the last few days and has been going a nice little trot , in both directions and during that trot, its like he forgets he is old and arthritic. His movement totally changes, and it actually looks like trotting is easier on his joints than walking. Go figure. 

Today after work, which I am trying like the dickens to get out of here, I will be heading down to the barn, going to take my babies on a trail walk (hopefully before the rain starts) and maybe I will get to meet the new horse. All I know is its young, and cost a crap ton of money  


Oh, and @phantomhorse13, we have the most amazing farrier. She is so super freakin patient and has put up with Duke and his **** poor attitude since day one. We have had a few times since this winter (not that I can blame her) that we have had to reschedule the day of. One time, we had a blizzard and she comes from like 1.5 hours away. No biggie there because I hate the snow, and the cold. The other two times, she literally called to reschedule like a few hours before because of weather and I was bummed because I had wasted the day, but at the same time, glad, since my guys are pains in the ***, and need to be done outside. Since she is literally the only farrier around who does drafts without stocks, I will be happy with whatever day, whatever time she comes  Your farrier just sounded like a flake


----------



## JCnGrace

Thanks for the update @twixy79. Things sound like they are really working out for Duke and Loretta and I'm glad to hear it.




Guess what guys? Apparently having that couple interested in buying a horse has turned into all my horses being for sale. The rumor mill is alive and strong in Campbellsburg. LOL One of my neighbors about had a heart attack when he heard it and his wife told him to get over here to make sure we were ok health wise and to buy her one before they were all gone. Of course then I again had to listen his regret about me having Thunder gelded and I was thinking, "for gosh sakes that was 6 years ago, get over it already". Just to be clear he's not nasty about it at all just wishes he'd gotten a foal by him before it happened or better yet sold him Thunder. Anyway, I wonder how many other people will be stopping by to see if it's true. To be quite honest I don't really understand the hoopla about it, it's not like they are top dollar show horses. 


Since we need to take the horse trailer in anyway for new tires and to get the wheel bearings repacked I'm trying to talk hubby into taking it the horse trailer repair shop instead of a tire shop and having them recaulk and seal the roof too. Neither one of us needs to be crawling around up there. And while they are at it installing an electric jack too because it's all either one of us can do to crank it up and down by hand unless we put it on the easy gear but then you crank and crank and it hardly moves. Hydraulic would be even better but that's way more expensive and probably wouldn't be a wise investment on that old of a trailer. He's insistent that he could do the caulking but I reminded him how bad it hurts his legs to be up on a ladder these days so he's at least pondering letting them do it. He doesn't like to admit that at 71 there are some things he just shouldn't be doing anymore.


----------



## PoptartShop

@Tazzie omg I ADORE those pictures.  SO cute. Blue, blue, blue is definitely the color for Izzie. NEVER change that! :lol: So adorable. And the costumes are just adorable. LOL about Diego playing in the mud...wow! He must be feeling really good.  He wanted to turn himself into a bay. LOL.

& awwww Sheldon is so cute, I bet he loved playing in the creek. 
@JCnGrace oh wow, people are so quick to spread things. :icon_rolleyes: LOL keep us posted if anyone comes by. :lol: I hope he agrees to take it to the trailer repair shop instead, that would make things a lot easier & you'd get everything done in one shot.
@phantomhorse13 so glad you got a ride in before the rain.  I love when that happens. Looks like such a nice ride!  LOL Mia is so cute standing on the trough. :lol: & the pictures came out great!! I am sorry to hear that about the farrier. That's not cool to just not show up. -_- 
@twixy79 I was wondering where you've been! Thanks for the update, they look very good.  Yay!! So glad to hear they are doing well. Everything is working out, which is awesome.

I confess, work is insanely busy & we just hired a bookkeeper, so that will help me, so I can focus more on the legal stuff instead of billing & nonsense. :lol:

I took Promise to Fair Hill again this week, & she did really well.  
Gave her the night off last night. Tonight it looks like rain...of course. But if it doesn't, groundwork it is! 

I'm just ready for it to be Friday...LOL


----------



## Caledonian

@*JCnGrace* – It’s amazing how well news travels in small communities LOL. Having said that, it shows that you and the quality of your horses are well respected to get such a response. 

@*phantomhorse13* - Mia’s face is hilarious. 

@*Tazzie* – wow those photos are cute. Blue is her colour and the costumes look great.


----------



## JCnGrace

@PoptartShop, the good news is Friday is almost here! This week has flown by for me. 

@Caledonian, thank you. It would be nice to believe that but I would put money down that said if I was trying to sell them I wouldn't get a bite. That's just the way my world works. LOL


----------



## Tazzie

@JCnGrace, oh my! That's interesting so many are fighting over horses that aren't even for sale :lol: people can be ridiculous! I do agree though to taking your trailer in to get serviced. Better to let someone else deal with that trouble! An electric jack does sound like a good plan...
@PoptartShop, thank you! I'm pretty in love with them  I sure won't be changing my colors any time soon haha! I love them! He did want to be a bay I guess :lol: silly pony! And yes! Sheldon enjoyed becoming disgusting haha! Yay for another Fair Hill ride and hopefully ground work tonight! Also woohoo about the book keeper! YAY! I too am ready for Friday! Been a LONG week!
@Caledonian, thank you! My mother in law did a great job matching the costume to mine! And she was worried I wouldn't like it! I told her she was crazy 


My plaque came in yesterday!! I am so excited! Of course I had to take pictures with my special girl 



















My little awards center :lol:



















And the ponies telling us we weren't allowed to go home last night :rofl: I guess it's a good thing they never want us to leave? They legitimately stand in front of the RZR every night lol (ps, Diego's eye is fine; he was mid blink when I took the picture :lol


----------



## Caledonian

@*Tazzie* - Congratulations

@*TuyaGirl* - How are you and Tuya coping with the extreme heat? The Euro forecast said that weather in your area is 'dangerous'.


----------



## JCnGrace

OOPS! Sorry double post.


----------



## JCnGrace

TJ poops on command! LOL While cleaning their lean-to this evening 4 out of the 5 had managed to take a dump so I told TJ he might as well get his poop out of his system before I was finished and it wasn't 2 minutes later that he barged his way to the front and took a dump right on the pile I had scooped together. Coincidence I know but it was sure a funny one.


Nice @Tazzie! Congrats to you & Izzie. Do you ever show her a picture of all the awards and ribbons she's won?


----------



## TuyaGirl

@phantomhorse13 So how many horses you have? They all look beautiful! I love your dog Mia, she resembles a wolf  I wish I had nice trails with shade around, not the case, agriculture land mostly, and then the beach, which at some point can get me a ticket for riding at the sand dunes  Beautiful pictures on the chestnut, you look very happy 

@Tazzie Your ex friend is only showing her true colors, that's actually good at some degree, but I am sorry she was a pain in the butt to some people around. 
Congratulations on the placings, and also on the plaque! The logo is so pretty, are you supposed to choose between the white and black one?
Your mother in law is very skilled, the little costume dress looks lovely, and I am sure you are very happy that your kids seem to be very into horses  And I had to giggle on the shampoo incident, no, we don't want that, lol!
I looove Sheldon and Penny as dog names, so cute!
@twixy79 Hi there!! Happy to hear from you and your herd  They are lovely horses, no wonder many people love them. You have a good heart letting them mess around with them just for the joy of it. I get all proud when Tuya is 'on service' with kids 
Aww, a big hug from Loretta, that is so nice. And she seems to have lots of try on her. And you are right, horses teach us so much. 
@PoptartShop Friday is here!! Woohoo!! Can you tell I had another crazy week? (Went missing again, lol) Promise is so pretty, I love her!  And thank you 

@JCnGrace, Oh my, that is funny at some degree! Rumors run fast and spread like crazy sometimes. I hope people don't bother you too much about it. And yes, Tuya was like 'watcha doing? Stop, I am lazy and want to sleep', lol!

@Caledonian thanks for remembering me 


Actually I am not coping very well with the weather around here. We might be facing Europe's highest temperatures EVER in here today. Some places passed the 45 degrees celsius yesterday (113 fahrenheit?), and at night didn't go below 30 degrees celsius, which is insane! Today I feel all dizzy and weird. It's like being inside a microwave!!
I am worried sick about my old girl, by the sea temperatures are not that high, and pasture is on top of big cliff, but they will reach 30 degrees easily. I am not even going to rant about the lack of shade… 

Things at work go fast, I should be on vacation now, but lots to do and I postponed to the 10th of the month. At least the wage this month was ok, some recognition is good…


I wish you all nice weekend!!


----------



## phantomhorse13

@Tazzie : Diego would fit in to my herd of filthy greys just fine - hopefully he doesn't convert Izzie to his piggish ways! Sheldon looked like he was having a fine time. Love the plaque!!

@twixy79 : glad you are finally enjoying some riding weather. hopefully the bugs aren't too bad. How wonderful that Duke is helping that veteran! 

@JCnGrace : ooo, if your whole herd is now for sale, do you have any younger geldings that might want to be my next endurance horse?! :rofl: Amazing how gossip travels!

@PoptartShop : hope the new bookkeeper makes your work life a lot easier.

@TuyaGirl : DH and I have 3 Arabs: Phin, George & Sultan. [I said goodbye to my heart horse Dream in the spring, so I still think 4 before catching myself.] However, I am very lucky to have friends who also have horses that I get to ride. Nicole has Polo, Hombre, Drakkar, Travesio, and Teagan. Lani and Kathy have Flo, Duroc, Fluffy, and Fugi. And my SIL Gina has Amish and Giselle. Basically, if the ears are grey it's one of mine; any other color is someone else's! :smile: I am vry lucky to have access to the private land that I ride on. Riding on the beach would be fantastic, except for the ticket part.. I hope you get a break from the crazy heat very soon.


Another rainy day here, which is getting very old. As I suspected, no Pine Tree ride for me, so that is super disappointing.


----------



## PoptartShop

@JCnGrace yes, FINALLY FRIDAY!!!!!! :lol: OMG that is so funny about TJ! :rofl: That is hilarious. I know I say this all the time, but...you have the best stories. Cracks me up.
@phantomhorse13 same here, it's thundering now & it's supposed to rain later & tomorrow...I'm over it. :icon_rolleyes: UGH! Hopefully the weather changes...that sucks about your ride. :sad: Yeah, she is a big help already! 
@TuyaGirl TGIF!! LOL me too, it has been one heck of a week here. :lol: Oh no about the heat, please stay cool. I hope Tuya will be OK also, the heat better pass soon.  I am sure she adjusted to it though since it probably was that hot before (maybe?). Let us know how she is please! You definitely need a vacation too!
@Tazzie congrats on the plaque! That is so nice!!  Gosh, I am so happy it's Friday...never thought this day would come. LOL. About the stupid ex-friend, she clearly is never going to change. I'm glad you aren't letting her get to you. OMG that is just adorable, they love you so much! <3

I confess, it's thundering here & I am sorta hoping the power goes out, but that never happens so...where's 5pm? LOL.

Busy weekend ahead. Going to lunge Promise tonight if it doesn't rain, if not tomorrow morning, (it says rain tomorrow too, like come ON!), then when I get home tonight I need to dye my roots LOL (which is a pain in the butt, but I like my hair black!), clean the guinea pig cage, then later tomorrow I'm going to my boyfriend's Dad's birthday dinner. & Sunday...I am just going to relax hopefully, maybe go for a ride, we will see.

It's so humid today, yuck!

Just for laughs, here's pictures of Promise turning her head sideways...she always used to do it when she wanted a treat (sometimes, I will just stand in front of her and she does it LOL), so I turned it into a 'trick'...it's her thing, LOL she's such a silly girl. Now if I turn my head, she mimics me. :lol: I want her to do the other side too, in the process of teaching her!


----------



## JCnGrace

@TuyaGirl, your weather sounds miserable! We're back up in the mid nineties and that's horrible enough I can't imagine adding another 20 degrees to it. Can you talk the BO into giving Tuya some stall time during the worst part of the day or hosing her down? Summer was hard on my guy for his last few years, he did much better in cold weather than he did hot.

@phantomhorse13, sorry the weather ruined your planned ride. To ease your disappointment maybe you could think of something you would enjoy doing indoors. Not as enjoyable as a ride, I know, but no need to forfeit all weekend entertainment.

@PoptartShop, love Promise's little trick. I think she likes posing for the camera too. About my stories...They come about because I talk to the horses all the time and sometimes their actions coincide with what I'm talking to them about thus a story is born. LOL It happens often enough that you have to wonder if it all really is coincidence though. My old farrier bought one of my colts and he swore he understood English and you know how pessimistic farriers are. What made him make that comment is a story in itself so since I don't have a new story for today I'll tell it and hope I'm not repeating myself.


Hard to believe but we've been here long enough to go through the retirement of two farriers. We got the old farrier above because he apprenticed with our old, old farrier and one day back when they were both coming our old, old farrier's daughter was visiting from out of town so she was tagging along with dad on his jobs. I think I've explained before that our lean-to is L shaped running down the length of one side of the barn and across the back so we were trimming in the side lean-to and the other horses were in the back and they got to fussing with each other. I didn't want to yell and scare the horse I was holding because farrier was underneath so conversationally I said, "Knock it off back there or I'm going to come and start whuppin' some hineys" or at least something to that effect, it's been years. Instant silence. Farrier's daughter had mouth hanging open looking at me, then back at the herd, then at her dad. Old farrier told her my horses understand English. Old, old farrier says they do not, only tone of voice. Old farrier says, "You just heard her use a normal tone of voice to tell them to knock it off and they did. Beside I own one of her horses and I'm telling you it understands English!" Then they spent the rest of the time they were here arguing about it and probably the rest of the day too. LOL


----------



## PoptartShop

@JCnGrace oh she does...the other day she found my treat bag in my grooming bag & decided to stick her entire head in it & eat some treats...she TRULY is a 5yr old LOL. :lol: Every bit of it. OMG that's too funny. I do the same thing...Promise knows English too!!! Baahaha. That is funny. It sounds like you have had some awesome farriers.

Speaking of farrier, he's coming out tomorrow AM to trim her!
I can't take off work, so my boyfriend volunteered to hold her for me. :lol: He is very good with her!


I confess, went on more trails this weekend & my body is EXHAUSTED. It's like 90F today too! Ugh. Promise will have the night off for sure. I'll probably just hose her off though, it's so yucky outside.

Both of my bosses are on vaca this week.........HOPING FOR A SMOOTH WORKWEEK LOL!


----------



## carshon

My confession is that the heat and humidity are sweltering again here in NW IL. We baled our 2nd cutting of hay on Saturday. About 1/2 the amount of hay we would normally get since it has not rained for 3 weeks. They hay is nice but there was not much of it. We are expecting hit and miss showers here today and I guess I won't complain because we really need rain. Did not ride yesterday because it was so hot and humid. Was hoping to ride tonight but that is when they are calling for the rain. Just a little over a week until my daughter leaves for college. Going to be a big change at our house


----------



## Caledonian

@*JCnGrace* - Ha! They definitely know English. I’ve always thought they hear a garbled noise with the word or words they understand mixed in. I know Pepsi knew ‘don’t you dare’ off by heart! 
I’ve seen it in other animals; my friend inherited a dog, who’d only been spoken to in Gaelic and he didn’t have a clue what she wanted when she said ‘sit’ or ‘down’. You’d think she’d have taught him English; no, she looked-up the Gaelic versions.

@*TuyaGirl* – Take care, I hope you’re both okay. I struggled with the low 30s so I can’t imagine 40s. 

@*PoptartShop* – Promise is so cute when she does the head turn. I wish my boss would take a vacay, a very long one!

The weather’s sunny and about average for the time of year – mid to low 20s. It’s giving us a break from being so uncomfortable. Apparently were going to need a month of steady rain to replenish our water. 

My confession is that I’m reasonably mobile again after damaging my Achilles tendon. My heel is finally on the ground which is making life a lot easier. I’ve been relegated to doing things where I can sit down and stay out of the way of fast moving horses. I was handed little Pepper tonight, who’s also getting over lameness, and the two of us limped down one of the tracks to search for ripe Brambles. Happy days!


----------



## Tazzie

@JCnGrace, haha, no! I haven't yet lol one day I'd love a picture of her with ALL of her winnings... thought that may take quite a bit of time... haha! That's funny about your horses speaking English though lol
@TuyaGirl, she definitely is. It honestly won't be long until she's not welcome anywhere. I won't feel sorry for her at all as it'd be deserved. Thank you! I'm pleased! And haha not really! I can use it however I'd like, so I'm going to be putting it on hats for us  I'm super excited! And yes! I'm in love with the mini costume! Syd at least has the bug, but Kaleb is eh about it. He could take it or leave it lol we do love our goofy pups lol I'm sorry you're dealing with such extreme heat  I hope Tuya is doing ok!
@phantomhorse13, I'm hoping he won't! She's been a pig before, but tends to not be TOO bad. Guess we will see what winter brings haha! And he had a blast! Nick loves bringing him down. I just worry because Izzie HATES dogs. I just don't want anyone hurt :/ sorry the ride was cancelled. I am very over this rain!
@PoptartShop, thank you! And yes! I get annoyed since I'm STILL getting asked questions about her (like I know ANYTHING that is going on in her life at this point). Like no. She's dead to me. Leave me alone. They do love me haha! Silly Promise! Love the pictures! Your boyfriend is such a big help! Love it! I'm glad you got to ride!
@carshon, ugh about only having half the hay! We've been getting so much rain my BIL can't cut the 2nd cutting yet. Which is for us for the horses. Just ready for it to be cut! But I don't want it ruined lol I'd gladly send you our rain though! And that is a big change! Good luck with it!!


Whew, long weekend! FINALLY got posts set for the barn. What an ordeal! Only have 8 of the 10 we need to put in, so Nick is going to do the last two tonight (they are smaller than the other 8, so shouldn't be AS bad). I rode Saturday and it was eh. Something is off. I have to do some figuring out if it's me, them (as in needing an adjustment), or if it's the saddle. But both had issues going left, and left only. I changed nothing switching sides, but both were a lot less happy to the left. I wanted to ride bareback yesterday to start ruling stuff out, but we were lazy before my nephew's baptism yesterday morning, and it was HOT last night. Ponies were sweating just standing. So didn't get a chance to ride. Hopefully later this week, but we will see...

Barn progress though! Our building inspectors keep making sure all is how they'd like it:














































Moonagement also stopped by to see if we were on schedule. That would be a no sirs/ma'ams



















Super peaceful picture I took of the ponies after they finished dinner while we were finishing up. I like how Izzie is in the spotlight lol










And got professional pictures from the show photographer!


----------



## JCnGrace

@PoptartShop, I've had to go through a lot of duds to find good ones but when that good one comes along I hang on. LOL The trouble is they don't tend to last thirty or forty years before they retire from it. My current farrier who is my old farrier's son is already semi-retired from it and he's only in his early 20's. He figured out he'd be better off getting a job that offered health insurance and a retirement package. So far he's still keeping a few clients that he does on weekends but I figure once he gets married and starts having kids he'll want his weekends free so I'll be in search mode again. 


It's good your BF is willing to step in for you so that you don't have to cancel your appointment with this new farrier. I hope he/she will turn out to be one you want to hang onto.

@carshon, big adjustment time for sure. Will you be an empty nester or do you have other children still at home? That sucks about your hay crop. Do you normally go for a 3rd cutting or is 2 it? 

@Caledonian, good to hear your Achilles tendon is on the mend. I bet you'll be glad when all is back to normal and you can walk with hopefully no pain but at least tolerable pain.

@Tazzie, yay for the barn being underway! Are you going to set it up so the cows don't have access? Trust me they make a big mess that's harder to clean up than it looks like it should be.


My confession is that MAYBE I was too lazy to go to the tack room and get the scissors when I saw an old man eyebrow hanging down in front of Gamble's eye and I might have bit it off like it was a piece of thread. To be honest there was no maybe or might to it. LOL


----------



## TuyaGirl

@phantomhorse13 I am sorry about Dream. I am pretty sure he / she had a good life with you. 
You are very lucky to have all those horses around to ride  And rain would be so much appreciated around here right now, although I am sorry that it ruined your saddle time.
@PoptartShop Promise seems very smart, I am pretty sure she will learn to turn her head sideways to the other side as well, and in a heartbeat! You girls have so much fun together, that is so nice! Who would say such a sweetheart would fall on your lap just like that?(not literally, that might hurt, lol)
I hope week goes by smoothly without boss at office. Mine is still around, grrr….
@JCnGrace BO always says to me that Tuya will be a good girl because he whispered something in to her ears. Usually has something to do with no dinner if she misbehaves, lol! Horses do know some words, and are very smart. Which theory do you believe?  That they understand tone of voice (that they do, and facial/body expression as well), or that said horse could have got it, for girl's astonishment? I say again that you write so well I could see her mouth open  About the eyebrow episode, I confess I didn't get it and pictured something very odd, lolol!! 
@carshon Aww, I am sure she will be missed, and I do believe that the ones that stay miss the most, because they stay in the place that brings back the memories, while who goes finds new scenery, if this makes sense in my poor wording, but with time all will come back to place. It's the way life goes. Enjoy all you can this last days 
@Caledonian I think I didn't know about your Achilles tendon. I hope you get fully healed soon, looks you are on the mend. Sounds like you had a lovely walk with Pepper, what was going on with her? Hope she gets well fast too 
In here same thing, we had severe drought last Summer and with such temperatures I am really scared the scenery will repeat itself 
@Tazzie Such beautiful pictures! Tazzie is Tazzie, but I love Diego's first one in hand 
I hope you find out what is off, so you can work on it. And yay on setting the posts for your barn. You are so lucky!! 


Heat wave is gone, after a weekend where most places reached over 40 degrees celsius, some very close to 47. I would die!
Where I live temperatures were around 38 degrees celsius, because we are by the sea, but terrible anyway. And we have a major fire South of the country going on for 5 DAYS!! Seems we learned nothing from last year! Now police is taking people away from home in advance, some have to come forced, but that's it. They come with only clothes on their bodies, and most are leaving their animals behind. Chained, inside corrals, or tied to the feeders. A poor donkey died standing, tied inside stable. If you are leaving them behind give them a small chance and JUST LET THEM LOOSE!!!! (Sorry for the rant)

Changing subject because this one is just too sad, Tuya was actually pretty well, BO said she was fine and her lameness was barely there, but my tiger eye (lol) could see something still, when she walked through some fairly big stones on part of the pasture that was messed with a bobcat to let some water pipes go under it. I checked the water tank and was actually pretty nice for the heat outside. She went by it alone and didn't drink, so no one was pushing her no more, which is great. 
She stayed with me for a long time, even when her friend left she followed her a couple steps, then turned back and came to me again, without me saying anything, or give her treats (I never do). I melted, seriously!  I did nothing with her, of course, but would have liked to check if she was just ouchie because of the stones, so tried to shooo her away when she decided to leave, which didn't work. I clucked, I waved, I ran to her butt, yelled TRRROOOT, nothing, not even a flinch, lol! I guess just too hot for her as well. 

Have nice day y'all!!


----------



## phantomhorse13

@JCnGrace : loved your understanding english story. it amazes people how many "animal people" still haven't grasped just how smart animals are!

@PoptartShop : so glad you are getting more saddle time, but you are severely slacking on PICS!

@carshon : OMG hay in this weather.. ugh. Are you doing anything special with your DD before she heads off to college?

@Caledonian : sorry to hear you had an injury, but glad you are working on being mobile again. not being able to put your heel down sounds very painful and limiting. 

@Tazzie : progress on the barn is super exciting!! I love how much help you have. LOTS of wall-worthy shots from the professional photog!

@TuyaGirl : so sorry to hear your area is having issues with fires too. I can't imagine having to leave my animals, but I sure as h#ll wouldn't leave them tied up or contained!! Glad your girl continues to improve and that she is able to drink without being bullied.


Yesterday, I got George out. The whole story is in my journal.




























I confess I would die if I had to live in the South during the summer..


----------



## JCnGrace

@*TuyaGirl*, how sad for those animals. Tying them up for a certain fate seems pretty cruel to me. Glad your heat wave broke and hopefully some rain will come to help drown out those fires. My horses tiptoe over rocks.


I think horses are a lot smarter and understand more than they are normally given credit for. By the same token horses that aren't used to being talked to a lot don't understand as much because just like dogs or humans they have to hear it to learn it. I don't think they understand every word I say but they do understand often repeated commands or at least the intent behind them. For instance in the case above, they are not allowed to fuss with each other when I'm in the mix so from the time they were babies they would get a correction when they did. So at first it's a word and a physical correction. Eventually only a word needs to be used so they had been corrected enough that the second they heard my voice and since they knew what they were doing was an action they weren't supposed to do, they knew whatever words I was using meant stop what you are doing right now. For the life of me though I can't get them to understand the words "poop outside instead of in the barn". Knowing them they do understand and just like to aggravate me. LOL It's funny but I've noticed when other people are messing with one of my horses they do better with a person who talks to them than they do a person who doesn't.


About the eyebrow story...haven't you ever had a thread hanging on your clothes maybe from a hem starting to come loose and used your teeth to bite it off? Seen an elderly gentleman (human) with a wild eyebrow that hangs down in front of his eye? Not that we women don't get them sometimes but we are more apt to notice and pluck it out. Anyway you know those long bristly hairs horses get above their eye that are like the ones that grow on their chin? Anyway that's what I shortened with my teeth, it was just one hair hanging down. I can't even imagine what you pictured in your head. LOL


Your path no longer looks like a creek @*phantomhorse13*! Is that your place in the picture? I love the house and would kill for that many large outbuildings! I'd fill them all with horses. LOL Seriously I don't know how many freebies I've turned down over the years because there was no more room in the barn. Could be why hubby wouldn't let me have more barns built. I actually have free space now but no longer have the stamina to care for more than I have.


----------



## PoptartShop

@Phantomrose13 I know, I suck. I am posting pictures right now, LOL. Looks like such a nice ride, I bet George loved it!! 
@JCnGrace I agree. I think they understand a lot more than people think. 

SO...
Here's some pictures.  

Anddd with the farrier yesterday!

LOL the picture of her with food all over her face...this is EVERY TIME she eats. :lol: She is a messy 5yr old. :rofl:


----------



## carshon

I confess I am very frustrated with our stand in farrier! our regular farrier was run over by a horse while on vacation - not a joke- it was loose in an arena and just plowed him over (he was there for a roping event) and it busted all of the bones in his foot. He has had rods and pins put in and is not healed up yet. So our trainer recommended another farrier. He was out once - and I asked to be pencilled in for 5 weeks from then. His reply was "no need - I live 2 miles away and will just drop by and get her done" Well guess what? Belle lost a shoe on Sunday - this is week 5 and I have messaged him and his reply on Tuesday was let me check my book and get back to you. And ……. nothing. I even told him that Belle has a lesson on Thursday and he could reset her before the lesson if her preferred to do it at the trainers barn. 

So very frustrated! This is my biggest complaint with farriers I have had - they don't seem to want to schedule you in advance - they want you to call when you are ready. I know what trimming schedule I want - I pay and tip well. Why does it have to be this way? Grrrrr…….


----------



## phantomhorse13

JCnGrace said:


> @*phantomhorse13*! Is that your place in the picture? I love the house and would kill for that many large outbuildings!


That is DH's family farm. Currently, his niece, her husband, and two kids live there. The outbuildings have various farm-related stuff in them, as Keith and Bruce (DH's brothers) do actively farm.

We live about a mile as the crow flies from the family farm. I realized I don't have very many pics of the building/property specifically, but you can get the idea from these random pics. 

DH and Keith bought our property and Alamar from the original owner about 10 years ago. DH split off the 10 acres around the original house while Keith kept the rest of the farmland. We have Keith's fields as neighbors on 2.5 sides and a historic church on the last part.










Because the original house fell into disrepair at the end of the previous owner's life (he was a hermit who lived alone with 40+ dogs, who trashed the place), DH built our current place from the ground up as fixing the old, HUGE house was not financially feasible. Our building contains the barn on one end, a big garage in the middle, and our living area on the other end.



















We added the deck last summer (it's so nice to have such a handy DH!).










I don't have any pics of the entire old house that I could find easily, but here you can see a bit of the old garage on the left. Above it, DH knocked out the walls between the rooms in what had been the servants quarters to make hay storage.










The barn end of the building:










Looking out across the pasture from the barn catch paddock. 










The barn has 4 stalls, a feed room, and a tack room (which DH was smart enough to put heat in!).










You can tell what DH's priority was with the building, as the garage is the size of the house and barn combined. :smile:










I am still amazed daily that I am lucky enough to live here!!


----------



## Tazzie

@JCnGrace, I'm excited about the barn! And unfortunately no. I'm not entirely sure how I'd keep them out while still letting ours in without splitting the field in half. The cows WERE there first, and I don't want to cause any family drama by going "nope, sorry! Cows aren't welcome in my barn!!" It'll just be something we will have to deal with. We at least have use of a tractor with a bucket if it comes down to that. We will see. The image of biting off the eyebrow hair though is hilarious!
@TuyaGirl, Izzie is my special girl lol but I loved that one too! He was hot, but didn't get out of control. So I wrote that down as a win even before he placed so well! I love watching Nick show him too  and I hope so too. I just was adjusted yesterday because my back was killing me. Turns out my SI joint was out of whack. So it may have been me! Hoping to ride them bareback tomorrow and see. If we are still having issues, it's either still me and I need to get a lesson (need one anyway) or it's them and they need to be adjusted (they are having that done next Saturday). Thanks! We are pretty excited for the barn to be started! I'm glad the heat wave is gone! YUCK to that!! I'm sorry about the fires. How devastating to be near that! And I hope Tuya feels better soon :sad:
@phantomhorse13, we are excited! And oh yes! We have the best helpers, both two legged and four :lol: I think so too! I love them! Yay for riding!! And I LOVE your place!!
@PoptartShop, yay for the farrier!! Also love the picture with food on her face. She certainly enjoys her dinner!
@carshon, ugh! I'm sorry! My farrier has us texting when it's getting close to time, but he rarely has us wait longer than a week. I usually text him a good week or so before we really need them done though. And we don't have shoes. I'm sorry the farrier is being so flakey, and hope your original one heals FAST so he can take care of your ponies again!


I'm so over all the rain we've been having, ugh. I just want to ride. Though I was in agony Monday and yesterday. Thought I had overdone it this weekend setting posts. So rested on Monday. Yesterday came around and I was like "no, this hurts like I'm out of alignment". Sure enough... my SI joint was a mess. Hurt like heck when she put it back into place. Trying to baby it right now so it doesn't pop back out. Just ugh. It's achy now, which is way better than it was.

But got pictures of the posts! SO glad Nick and his dad got the final posts up on Monday since this rain would have surely kept us from doing it for a bit. Now we begin nailing up boards (including kick boards in the stalls), ordering the tin (I get blue!!), and ordering the trusses! Super excited 

From each end:



















From the two posts on each side closest to the camera to the far corner posts (I hope that's understandable haha!) will be two 10'x12' stalls, that will have a gate to allow it to open into a 10'x24' run in shed. We will also be putting fans in for next year to provide some breeze there










From that far right post closest to the camera back, and the space between those three posts will be my hay storage and feed/tack room 










From that far left post closest to the camera back, and the space between those three posts will be where the trailer will be parked for storage


----------



## JCnGrace

@*PoptartShop*, Promise's food on her face picture made me laugh, so cute! Looks like you have a lot of nice places to ride in your area. 

@*carshon*, that would frustrate me too. I like that our last several farriers have been ones that would schedule in advance. That was a horrible accident for your regular farrier and hopefully he'll heal up ok from it.

@*phantomhorse13*, I love your place too! I've always thought it would be awesome to have the barn and house attached especially when you get the amount of snow you do. What kind of farming does your hubby's family do? I keep wondering how long my brother-in-law can keep his farm (grain crops) going because his son helps some but is not interested in it being his full time job and b-i-l is in his mid 60's. My other b-i-l already gave it up and rents his ground out because he always hated it but was the only child so did it for his dad. He was adamant that none of his kids would be farmers. It's nice to hear of a family still keeping a family farm going.

@*Tazzie*, understandable about the barn situation. At least your designing with the ability to clean it with the tractor. The way ours is set up cleaning with the front loader would be difficult because there's not much maneuvering room for the tractor. On my wish list of things I would buy if money were no object is one of those fork lift sized bobcats with a bucket on it so I could get in there and zip around. LOL


----------



## JCnGrace

Hey @phantomhorse13, just got off the phone with my sister and she's in your neck of the woods on a camping trip. She said it's absolutely gorgeous up there. She didn't realize you had mountains in PA. Guess she didn't remember from her geography lessons that the Allegheny Mountains run through there. LOL


----------



## PoptartShop

@phantomhorse13 your place is GORGEOUS!!!

@Tazzie SO happy to see the posts up. That's a start, & blue is a definite!! Sorry to hear about your SI joint. My left one hurts a lot (stupid car accident) & it can be a PITA.  Feel better! I also hope you get to ride soon. I know the rain SUCKS. Rained a lot this week already. 

@JCnGrace LOL she is a goober for the camera. :lol: 

@carshon Ugh that is frustrating. :sad: What is it with these farriers totally ghosting?! I really hope your original one recovers quickly so everything can get back to normal. That is a shame.  

Going to the Same new place we went Sunday tonight. My friend is bringing her other horse, her draft Brutus. Not Pepper, who is Promise's boyfriend pretty much LOL. Brutus is good, and he will give Promise confidence. I am hoping to get closer to the water tonight.  

I found my brand new Myler bit (turns out it was in a box I hadn't unpacked yet), which I've been meaning to try with Promise. She is in a broken snaffle at the moment, but I feel like she would do just fine in a Myler...plus it's more gentle (I do not use crazy contact with her either way, she responds to my seat pretty well).  
SO excited...it's been a gross rainy week, but today it feels nice & sunny...have to take advantage.

Umm what else...work is going by really slow today, busy, but slow if that makes sense. :lol: Time is going by slow, anyway.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@phantomhorse13 I am so jealous right now, lol! Beautiful property, you are very lucky to live in there  Love the landscape around. And your dog, lol!
@Tazzie I hope that your SI joint gets healed fast. I hope the bareback ride goes well, such as the horse's adjustment. I can't wait to see the final result, the barn ready (and I bet you too, lol!)

@PoptartShop Lol, Promise is like a big 5 year old child, she matches her age  Have fun riding with Brutus! And yay for the rain break! Also glad you found the bit to try it on!


FEW HOURS BEFORE VACATION!!!! Can't wait to get out of here!!! Beach and barn awaits, I hope to have cooperation from the weather

Happy Friday and have a great weekend everyone! 
I will keep sneaking in, lol  

(just came in on small break, getting things up to date before I leave this hellhole for 3 weeks, yay)


----------



## JCnGrace

@PoptartShop, after 19 years I still have unpacked boxes. LOL Every once in a while the garage attic will need organized so I'll open them up and think "Well I don't need that stuff right now but I might in the future" so they get closed back up and stacked. Sometimes I'll even find something I've been looking for but for the most part I need to just trash or donate the stuff.


Hope you had a good ride!

@TuyaGirl, YAY for 3 weeks off! Maybe that will help you get recharged. Is it customary to take your vacation time all at once in your country? Here, or at least it was when I was still working, we'd take a week here and a week there. Wishing you great weather and a fun time on your vacation!


----------



## PoptartShop

@JCnGrace LOL right, like it's not even important stuff so I have just been super lazy with unpacking it all. :lol:
@TuyaGirl ugh, like 4hrs to go here until I am free... :lol: She really is a darn toddler lol. OMG lucky, I hope you enjoy the beach & the barn. You totally deserve it!!   Enjoy it all!! And take pictures. 

It's gonna STORM all weekend here, so I probably will have a lazy weekend...which I'm OK with. 

I was planning on bathing Promise this weekend, but if it's gonna storm, no point. 

Tonight I am going to do some groundwork. Last night was fantastic!! Promise went IN THE WATER. Like, IN!!! LOL. Full-fledged. 

 Some pictures!! The place is huge, so many trails to explore still. I forget how many acres, but it's a LOT!!!!!!
& the Myler bit was a hit, she felt so much better. I am going to use it from now on.  Plus it's more comfortable for her, more gentle.  It's a d-ring comfort mouth barrel snaffle. Not the broken snaffle she had before, which can have a 'nutcracker' effect & puts more pressure on areas of the mouth. I always have soft hands with her though.

I am exhausted though, ready to get outta here & relax. :lol:


----------



## JCnGrace

@*PoptartShop*, in a perfect world you'd get one stormy day for rest and nice day for fun on the weekend. Did Promise like the water after she got in? JC was my water nymph and would lay down and roll in it if I didn't keep him moving. 


Of course I have a story about that. Actually more than 1 but I'm sure I've told the funniest one so this is the cute one. Hubby before he was my hubby and I were camping and riding at a state park and it had been a dry summer so most of the creeks were dried up and it was a hot day. We came to a dry creek bed crossing and I noticed there was still some water in a deep spot a little bit off the trail so I told hubby I really wanted to splash my face with water and to hold on to JC for me because I didn't want him close enough to it to drink out of it. I'm squatting down beside the water and the next thing I know there's JC laying in that little bit of water. I didn't even hear him coming he must have been in stealth mode. Hubby thought he'd just stand and relax beside his horse so had let go, I told him I had handed him the reins and asked him to hang on for a reason. LOL Hey maybe that should have been a clue that hubby wasn't a man who followed directions! LOLOL I don't think it would be possible for me to ever find a horse that is as much of a character as JC was. He was always getting up to something thankfully it was almost always amusing. 


My confession is I had a momentary panic attack today. Was balancing the checkbook when I realized the new checks I had ordered back at the end of June hadn't come yet. Looked at the receipt from when I ordered them and it said it could take up to 15 days. Holy crap it had been over twice that amount of time! Asked hubby if he had seen them come in the mail and laid them in a pile somewhere. Negative response. Big time HOLY CRAP!!! Thinking about having to close the account and open a new one, getting all the automatic deductions and deposits switched over and cussing a lot in my head because my panic attack is more like a nervous tic compared to hubby's panic attacks so trying to act like it was no big deal when I asked him about it. Nothing I could do about it right then because the bank was already closed so on to chore time. Got on the 4-wheeler and then decide it was probably a good idea to snoop around in the garage in hubby's piles. Lo and behold there's an unopened package. Not the boxes checks usually come in but I don't go through that many and it had been years since my last order so things could change. Open package and YUP it was checks. Huge sigh of relief!


----------



## phantomhorse13

@Tazzie : hope you are feeling better. seeing posts in the ground is so exciting!!

@JCnGrace : Keith's main crop is hay, which has been a struggle this year due to the crazy weather. He also grows potatoes, field corn, soybeans, wheat and oats. So far those seem to be handling the weather ok, but the potatoes really don't appreciate all this wet. Bruce handles the orchards (which produce plums, peaches, pears, and multiple varieties of apples) and the berries (blueberries, raspberries, and blackberries). We are hoping Keith's grandkids will be interested in farming. 

Hope your sister had a fantastic time and the weather didn't impact her plans too much. Sorry to hear about your panic attack, but glad you found the checks in the end (I would have been equally panicked).

@PoptartShop : glad you found your Myler and that Promise likes it. Is that place with the beach/lake Sassafras? If so, Nicole was down there this weekend with a Paso group.

@TuyaGirl : have a fantastic time on vaca!!


My week has been a bit of a whirlwind. Tuesday, I went over to ride with Nicole. I rode Polo. The whole story is in my journal.




















Wednesday, I went out first thing to clear a section of trail that was basically impassible. It took me over an hour to clear that 100 feet of trail and I think I sweat off 10 lbs in the process. When it started raining on my way back to the car, it actually felt wonderful. The rest of the day was a wash, which is typical for our weather any more. But DH took me out for an early bday dinner, so that was lovely.

On Thursday, I got George out. That story is also in my journal.



















Yesterday, I thought I had my day appropriately planned out. I needed to run errands, which is always easier in the morning as its not as busy. I also wanted to ride and needed to mow the lawn. It was supposedly to be increasingly cloudy as the day went on, but it wasn't supposed to rain until well after dinner. When I got home from errands, it seemed very threatening, but I checked radar and it was clear. So I tacked up George and headed out.. and it started raining on us not 5 minutes later. Since I couldn't see the mountains in the distance, we turned around. It rained for the next 3 hours, despite no rain showing on radar - surprise!


----------



## JCnGrace

Happy Birthday to a fellow Leo @phantomhorse13! 


They don't care about rain when they're camping, them and the other couple they go with have 5th wheel campers so they stay in and play cards when it rains. She didn't mention it raining though when she called. They were only staying another day and then heading to Massachusetts. They were getting their last hoorah in before harvest starts.


How convenient to have a hay farmer in the family! And then all the fruits and berries. YUM!


Your rocky trails look like all the trails we used to ride on in MO. By the end of the week our poor horses were looking for any soft spot to step on even with pads. LOL


I confess that sometimes my mom cracks me up. She broke her lower dentures in half when she dropped them on her kitchen floor. I asked her if they fell out of her mouth and said no she had them in her hand. So I asked her why she was carrying them around in her hand and not her mouth and she said she didn't know why. LOL 


Your horses may be a tad bit spoiled when they come running to you for horse fly removal. Not that I blame them, those bites really hurt and then itch for days.


----------



## TimWhit91

I haven't ridden in 3 weeks. I wanted to this weekend...but I managed to get an ear infection AND strep the same week. And I'm kind of happy to have an excuse to lay around and watch movies....


----------



## Caledonian

@*JCnGrace* – Love your stories. JC sounds like one in a million. 

Most I’ve ridden avoided water unless pushed. There was only one who loved it as much as JC; his name was Punch and I was schooling him for his owners. A TV company arranged with his owners for him to be used in a few shots showing him crossing a river. I’d my doubts that he’d cope, as he was barely four years old, very green and newly broken-in. However, I was told that he was the only horse that the stunt man would fit without looking ridiculous and the company was short of time. They chose a river that could only be entered by a steep, weed covered bank, with a sudden drop into brown, very deep and fast-moving water. They placed people downstream in case things went wrong. He had a look, then happily crossed the river multiple times, even sliding down the bank on his rear. I was so proud of him… at least until he refused to load into the trailer to go home LOL.

Toby was convinced that little puddles were going to drown him. Pepsi hated water if I was asking her to go through but, funnily enough, to avoid being caught, she’d happily wade through a deep burn that split her field in two. She’d wait until I’d walked the length of the field, then cross, which forced me to walk back up the field, out the gate, over a bridge and down the other side. The farmer refused to fence off the burn :icon_rolleyes: so it was always a favourite escape route.

@*phantomhorse13* –Happy Birthday! Your place is amazing, I’d love to have set-up like that. Your family’s orchards sound wonderful; I’m not sure I’d get much work done with so much juicy fruit around though. :smile:

@*Tazzie* – Hope you’re feeling better. It’s rotten when everything aches. The photos from the show are beautiful, they both have a lot of presence about them. I’d jump at a chance to have the opportunity to design my own stables. Very few that I’ve been in were designed to make cleaning easy, which you’d think would be the priority. 

@*TuyaGirl* – Have a good holiday. IT must be a relief to lose the extreme heat. That’s horrific about the donkey. You’d hope that people would consider their animals a member of the family and give them a fighting chance. Hope Tuya feels better soon. 

The weather’s been changeable. We’d sun and showers yesterday and rain today. I hate to say it but I think we’ve got the first signs of Autumn.

The trees around the house have started to change colour and are already dropping their leaves. It’s been really cold at night and the heating’s switched itself on for the first time since Spring. Plus, I went for a short bareback ride on Blaze yesterday and a flock of geese flew over on their way to meet the thousands who overwinter in the fields by the estuary. The summer seems to have ended rather abruptly.

I took a short ride without stirrups in case it jarred my ankle but it meant that we had to stay on the grass tracks close to the yard as I don’t like going on the road without a saddle or stirrups. It turned out that twenty minutes riding was enough after time off. 

I hope everyone had/is having a good weekend.


----------



## JCnGrace

@TimWhit91, one of those illnesses is not good let alone having both at the same time, you must be miserable. Get well soon!

@Caledonian, thanks! He was and to think I wasn't a fan when I first got him. Most every horse I've ever had was not a fan of walking through murky mud puddles, including him, but none balk at walking into bodies of water. 


At the moment having a hard time imagining it being cold enough for the heat to kick on. Our AC is still pretty much running constantly in the daylight hours to cool the house to 74 degrees. Glad you got to take a little ride though. Must have felt good to get back on.


----------



## PoptartShop

@JCnGrace yes, she actually played in it & it didn't bother her at all. :lol: LOL. Like sheesh, I guess she is a total water baby now. :lol: Whew!! I would've had a darn panic attack too. So much worry! I am glad you found the box, that would've been a nightmare if you didn't find them. Glad you snooped in the garage first instead of closing the account (even though the bank was closed anyway lol). Thank goodness! I would've been so nervous. :lol:

@phantomhorse13 yup, Sassafras!!  That's awesome! I can't wait to go again, maybe this week if the weather clears up. It's beautiful there. So many trails, it's huge. & the water...list goes on & on.  Small world!!
Wow, gorgeous trails! I am glad you got both of them out, & gosh it was super humid! I am glad you cleared the trail even though I'm sure you were a sweaty mess after, LOL the rain is good for something right!

I ended up not riding this weekend. It didn't rain until last night, but Saturday I got my tires rotated/balanced, went grocery shopping, & cleaned the house.

Yesterday I did groundwork/lunging with Promise. She did very well  
It was so humid & yucky by the time I got to the barn, so I didn't even feel like riding. :lol: She needed some groundwork though, so it worked out.

Hosed her off, & then just relaxed the rest of the day. Nice lazy Sunday.

Aaaaaaaaaaaand here we are, back to work!

PS I know I am a bit behind, will catchup at lunch!


----------



## phantomhorse13

@JCnGrace : your mom sounds like quite the character! I am trying to imagine reasons she would be carrying her dentures instead of wearing them..

@TimWhit91 : yikes - I hope you are feeling better asap!

@Caledonian : Punch was a super good boy to deal with that kind of water crossing. maybe he wanted to be a tv star?! Crazy to think your trees are already turning and dropping leaves.

@PoptartShop : Nicole had a good time, so would consider going back. If we do, I will let you know as it would be great to ride together! I am sure Promise didn't mind taking it somewhat easy this weekend, as the weather was miserable even when it wasn't raining. The humidity is just so taxing.


This weekend was busy but good. Saturday, DH and Keith went to pick up DH's new toy. Gina and I had hoped to ride while they were gone, but yet again momma nature had other ideas. While we only got actual rain for about 10 minutes, there was an impressive amount of thunder and lightning for hours as ugly storms slipped just east and west of us. So no riding as we had hoped.

I did get the new plants fertilized and did a bit of weeding, though for the most part the lightning kept me inside. The clearance plants are all doing well and the hibiscus is finally flowering!



















DH's new toy, which was about twice the size I was expecting.


















The rain finally came not long after DH got unloaded. We spent the rest of the afternoon replacing light fixtures in the old garage. Ironically (or perhaps not), once we replaced the fixture in the laundry, all the old ones in the garage itself stopped working. Apparently the house liked the upgrade and wanted more!


Yesterday, spent the morning finishing staining the wood that will be used for trim. We got an unexpected break in the weather mid-day, so I took the opportunity to get George out. The whole story is in my journal.




















Today has been another wet one. We've had over 2 inches of rain, but got very lucky as the bulk of the storm went just west of us. The next town over had as much as 6 inches of rain in places! We have had flood warnings since 8am. If only we could sent all this wet to the places on fire out West..


----------



## JCnGrace

@PoptartShop, I keep thinking every day I'll go get the horse trailer cleaned out but I walk outside and think nope, waiting on a cooler day. LOL

@phantomhorse13, boys and their toys! Be happy he got a big one to start with, mine has upgraded his 4 times since we've been together. Every once in a while he starts whining about wanting one with an air conditioned cab and I have to remind him he's not on it enough to warrant that expense. 


Not a thing exciting happened here today so I have no stories. I haven't reported that Tiger Lily (the cat) went missing a couple of weeks ago because I figured she'd turn back up. I did have one that went missing for a year and then came back home but usually when they're gone this long they're gone. Either she moved back across the road or a coyote got her. Glad I drug my feet on getting her fixed. Oh and found out later that the one who went missing for a year was getting fed by a neighbor that lived about a mile up the road. Guess she liked that lady's table scraps better than she liked cat food. LOL


----------



## PoptartShop

@Caledonian aw that's good you go to ride!  I'm sure you were sore after that though, no stirrups is no joke lol. & wow, crazy the leaves are already changing. Still hasn't hear yet, still gross, hot & humid. Yuck!!
@JCnGrace LOL your mom sounds hilarious!! :lol: Omg! Aw, I hope she comes back. :sad: Really hope so!!
@phantomhorse13 yes definitely let me know!  And Promise gets along with all horses!!  Aw, glad you got George out before the storm. So cute!
Aw, it looks great! Wow that is nice, I'm sure he was happy to get that! :lol: It looks nice and shiny too! He better take good care of it LOL.

Last night when I got to the barn to feed, it started getting CRAZY windy...a storm was definitely brewing. UGH. LOL, after she ate, Promise just stood & watched outside for a moment before going back into the pasture...you can tell the wind was blowing hard! :lol:

Tonight it's gonna rain too, YUCK!  I am hoping for it to change though so I can do some more lunging work. 

So sick of the humidity.


----------



## JCnGrace

That picture @PoptartShop! You absolutely need to have it blown up and framed. Bad hair day intensified! LOL 


So my post last night shamed me into at least making a start on the trailer. After chores even though I was already drenched with sweat I decided I had to get at least 1 wheelbarrow load out. That was only 1 under manger storage section. LOL It's amazing what I can cram into a small space. 2 over the fence hanging feeders, one of which was full of trailer ties, hay nets, and 2 small salt blocks, 2 dog food bowls and 2 dog water buckets (old ice cream buckets and we haven't had 2 dogs for a long time), 2 of those cloth lounge chairs that fold up and fit in a bag, the table we put out under the awning, scoop shovel, broom, a 5 gallon bucket with a sponge in it, a towel that had rotted to the floor that I had to peel up in pieces, and a bag of treats that what few was left in there had been turned to crumbs by insects. Of course the last 2 items got tossed in the trash and the rest I stacked in the barn tack room. The big dilemma is where I'm going to put all this stuff until the work gets done on the trailer.


It also made me realize how much more organized I was before hubby. I never kept anything in the trailer and it was always clean and ready to get packed the next trip. Back then I had a 2 horse trailer and a small slide in camper on my truck. The only thing I kept in the camper was a few dishes and pans. I liked packing everything for each trip so I knew I had what all I wanted. Hubby likes keeping it all packed in the trailer all the time so he doesn't forget anything. Not that it ever stopped him from forgetting things. The first time we met he had forgotten the spare tire for his trailer (he of course had a flat tire) and his jeans. I've decided if I can find room in the barn to store all the stuff I'm going back to doing it my way. As stubborn as I am I don't know how I ever got switched to his way in the first place unless it was because I got tired of having to unpack all his stuff because he refused to do it himself.


----------



## PoptartShop

@JCnGrace LOL omg I have so many I need to frame! :lol: Aw that's good you started on the trailer, hey, every bit helps! LOL that is hilarious, men I swear...sounds like that definitely rubbed off on you! Gotta love em though!!

Last night it stormed again, so ugh. Tonight I plan on doing groundwork with Promise - NO RAIN IN THE FORECAST FINALLY. LOL.

Work is extremely busy today, so I probably won't be on here much today. 

Not much to update really, it's only like 1...4hrs to go!! So much to do!


----------



## JCnGrace

We're getting storms right now @PoptartShop.


No trailer work today it was stock up at Sam's Club day. Didn't want to do barn chores by the time we got home let alone clean anything out but of course I don't skip chores. Was HOPING since it had been an overcast day with off and on rain that maybe the Petunias hadn't spent all day in the barn. No such luck. They are so bad that shortly after going out, once they'd had their supper, a light rain started and I saw them head back in. These wimps that can't handle a few drops of rain are the same ones that beg you to spray them with the hose. I think they are more than a little nuts.


----------



## phantomhorse13

@JCnGrace : how silly that posting here made you feel guilty - I can't imagine anybody here thought you should be out working if you didn't have to be! I hope you can find a method of organization that works for you (and I wonder, would your DH even notice if you changed it back to your way?).

@PoptartShop : hope you were able to do some work with Promise and that work wasn't too terrible.


Yesterday was a busy day for me. The rain finally stopped Tuesday night (we got 6 inches of rain in 2 days, and were lucky as about 15 minutes west of here had TWELVE







), so I took advantage of the sun to get double saddle time.

First thing, I went over with Christine to ride Mateo. The whole story is in my journal.





























When I got home, I got George out. 




























Today I am heading over to ride with Nicole.


----------



## JCnGrace

@*phantomhorse13*, I guilt myself because I'm such a procrastinator that if I didn't I'd wait until an hour before we were going to haul it to the dealers and then I'd be running around like a chicken with it's head cut off. LOL 


Do you ride pretty much every day weather permitting? No wonder you can ride such long distances without feeling like you're going to die when you get off. LOL


----------



## JCnGrace

Question for someone who is up on their English skills. Should it be a hour or an hour? I always struggle with that since the "h" is silent "a hour" never sounds right in my head even though the typical rules say it should be that way. I'm not remembering if this particular case is an exception to the rule.


----------



## blue eyed pony

JCnGrace said:


> Question for someone who is up on their English skills. Should it be a hour or an hour? I always struggle with that since the "h" is silent "a hour" never sounds right in my head even though the typical rules say it should be that way. I'm not remembering if this particular case is an exception to the rule.


an hour


----------



## Caledonian

I was taught that it depends on the sound of the following word:

‘a’ for consonant sound – a ball
‘an’ for a vowel – an egg

However, ‘hour’ is a constant letter with a vowel sound so ‘an hour’ (our). :smile:


----------



## Caledonian

maybe i should be looking at my spelling instead! Consonant rather than constant 

I should've said: ‘hour’ is a consonant letter with a vowel sound so ‘an hour’ (our)


----------



## JCnGrace

Thank you my wise friends! Now if you could just drum into my head when to use affect or effect I might be good. LOL


----------



## phantomhorse13

@JCnGrace : how often I ride depends on how many horses we have going and how often Nicole is around for me to bother. Momma nature also plays a big role, especially recently. And I still feel a bit creaky after long rides, depending on the horse!

I always say "an hour" but I would never claim to be an english expert! Affect is a verb and effect is normally used as a noun..


Yesterday, I went over to ride with Nicole. Two newly local ladies also came along. Nicole got new fly bonnets for the boys and I considered myself lucky that Polo didn't buck me off..





































More rain is due tonight and off and on all weekend. We have already surpassed our normal rainfall for the YEAR. Ugh.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

PoptartShop said:


> @Tazzie crossing my fingers too, but I also agree if he decides not to, it's no big deal.  He will get that confidence in no time. & GOOD FOR YOU for letting Izzie know if she wants to fake spook, she has to put that same energy in some WORK! LOL. That's how it's done! :lol: I would've done the same thing. Keep up the good work with Diego too, even if you only got a few good moments at the canter, that's something!!!
> 
> Soooo cute Syd riding him!! Awww. He is such a good boy.
> 
> GOOD LUCK at the show, you will do great!!!!  Excited to hear how it goes!!
> 
> @JCnGrace wow, he's super handsome too. You definitely have some lookers!!
> 
> @Phantomrose omg that will be a BLAST. YAYY!! & fingers crossed the rain cools things off.
> 
> I confess, last night I DID end up going on a trail! We went to Fair Hill this time.
> 
> We took a different trail, the Green trail & on the trail, there is an overpass you can ride over, and we did...her first overpass. I didn't know how'd she react because the cars were going pretty fast below & we were kinda high up, but she did VERY well. She sniffed, but kept walking & on the way back, she led & did it like it was nobody's business!!! :lol: Gosh I love her.
> 
> I rode in my Barefoot treeless saddle for the first time...SORE isn't even the word right now. It fits her PERFECTLY so I'm extra happy about that. All I need to get is another dressage girth, the one my friend let me borrow isn't neoprene & I didn't like it. It fit kinda weird. But omg it's so comfortable. I need to give my leather English one a break, & this one is perfect for trails.  Definitely need to get used to it though. The stirrups are easy to take on & off too, so I can practice my no-stirrup work in it easily.  Wooo!
> 
> I didn't get to take any pictures, because my phone carrier is on my OTHER saddle, so I had to leave it in the car. :sad: But it was fun!!
> 
> It's gonna storm tonight (what else is new...) so my girl is gonna be off, but tomorrow we may trail again & we are also going to do some lunging work, at the trot!
> 
> Supposed to be sunny ALL weekend, so I'm glad.
> 
> Hmm what else...anyone else want it to be 5pm? Work is dragging today. :icon_rolleyes: But I hope you guys have a great weekend!! <3


Remember those "Barefoot's" feel high when new but 'bed in' to fit you and your horse so after a couple of weeks or so, depending how often you ride, you don't feel so 'perched' on top.


----------



## blue eyed pony

I confess I disappeared on you all again.

Between weight issues, a minor tendon strain, 5 minor injuries and a terrible run with shoe pulling (4 in 2 weeks, my poor farrier was starting to question his own skill) I haven't been able to ride, & I'm the type to keep issues to myself and figure them out myself. So here we are, weight is coming back, leg is healed, got vet clearance to keep riding the stupid animal when she hurts herself as long as it's nothing that needs stitches or bandaging... and she has four shoes on and has KEPT them on for more than 5 minutes. AND the weather has even been nice! 

So I took my nice camera out and begged Mum to take photos and... she got some really nice ones!

Bonus shot: My favourite of the ones I took of Mum and her pony


----------



## JCnGrace

Very nice photos @blue eyed pony! Glad you got everything ironed out. 

@TuyaGirl, I see you've been reading, hope you're enjoying your vacation!

@Tazzie. are you ok? Hopefully you're enjoying a vacation too or at least busy with the new barn & horses and aren't down and out from your back problems.


----------



## JCnGrace

Back to trailer cleaning today. I got the other under manger storage cleared out.


Rubber mat that goes outside in front of the door that had a large collection of dead bugs on it.


2 horse water buckets.


2 portable saddle racks.


Lawn chair.


2 heavy duty extension cords.


Small step ladder.


Less stuff compared to the other side but bigger items. 


Next up is the tack compartment and I won't bore you with what comes out of there unless I find something weird. As far as I know it just contains the usual assortment of tack items but you never know what hubby might have shoved in.


If we had some traffic on our road I'd have a horse item garage sale but the way it is I'd be lucky to have 2 or 3 people stop and then it would be because they just wanted to yack.


----------



## Caledonian

@*blue eyed pony* – sounds like you’ve had a tough time, you must be happy to get it sorted out.

@*JCnGrace* – I like the satisfaction of having a good clear out; it’s very therapeutic. 

@*phantomhorse13* – The bonnets remind me of the little woollen hats and jumpers my great aunt used to knit (and I was forced to wear). I admit that I prefer solid, dark colours but Polo looks good with everything matching. I like the light mesh as well, as the ones I have tend to cause a lot of sweating around the ears. 

I didn’t have time to ride on Friday, despite having the day off. I brought Blaze in for a groom which involved transferring dirt from him to me, then turned him out so he could roll again. :icon_rolleyes:

I managed to get out on Saturday morning for a couple of hours with some friends. We stayed on the quiet back roads and grass tracks which weren’t too soft even after a lot of rain. As it’s tourist season, the roads are extremely busy, even in the outer villages. It wasn’t always pleasurable, as some people forgot what side of the road they should be on….  

In the afternoon, we’d planned to travel through to the Highland Games, part of the Sruighlea Festival but, what with the weather and heavy traffic, we decided to go our separate ways. 

It’s raining this morning thanks to ex sub-tropical storm Ernesto. One forecaster said that it’s surrounded by smoke from Californian and Canadian wildfires and we should be able to smell it. I think I’ll give that a miss. 

My confession is that, due to the weather, I’m going to have a go at making Tablet. It’s part of my contribution to a fundraising drive by a charity. It’s been a long time since I made it so it might go horribly wrong, plus I’m not sure that I can make enough. They might end up with a donation instead. 

I hope everyone has a good weekend :smile:


----------



## blue eyed pony

Thanks @JCnGrace & @Caledonian 

We had an entire week of lovely spring weather with the occasional rain shower to help the grass grow and now it's overcast and COLD AGAIN D: How horribly rude! And according to the forecast it's only going to get colder as the week goes on


----------



## Caledonian

Never mind @blue eyed pony the good weather's just around the corner for you.:smile:


The kids in this area went back to school today after two months holiday, which always feels like the unofficial start of Autumn. 
Poor little guys looked so miserable in their new stiff uniforms and oversized bags. I can still remember how it feels.


----------



## PoptartShop

UGH, I just typed an entire thing & hit one wrong key on my keyboard & it closed. 
Happy Monday LOL.
@JCnGrace an hour. Saying 'a hour' just doesn't sound or feel right LOL. :lol: Effect & affect can be a bit tricky...I usually think of 'side effect' or an 'unusual effect' & then I think of how something AFFECTS me. If that makes sense to differentiate between the two lol.
@phantomhorse13 beautiful ride!!  & that fly bonnet, how CUTE! Where did you get that????? I need to get Promise one! The flies can be torture around her ears on certain parts of the trails.
@blue eyed pony great pictures.   You guys look lovely!!
@ShirtHotTeez hmmm that makes sense...I think I am going to try it tonight. I was going to work with the padding a bit, but I'll try it one more time to see if I need to or not. It'll be my 3rd time in the Barefoot total lol. I do want to use it on trails all the time.
@Caledonian glad you got to ride, & OMG that is so annoying, we groom them just so they can roll & get dirty again lol..gives us something to do. :lol: I bathed Promise last weekend & she legit just rolled in the mud right after...I was like come on!!! 

What is Tablet? Sorry if I sound stupid LOL

I confess, I was out SICK Thursday & Friday with a stomach virus. It was horrible. Fever, you name it. It lasted 48hrs. By Saturday morning I was feeling fine again thank goodness & ended up going on a trail. 

Yesterday it was raining all day, so I cleaned the house then lounged around.

Tonight I am going on another trail again, SO pumped because it feels so nice out...NO HUMIDITY...in the 70's...I can work with this.

I think Promise will be feeling crazy energetic tonight LOL...we shall see. :lol:


----------



## Tazzie

@JCnGrace, yes! After the heck we went through with where Izzie was formerly boarded, I wanted something we could easily clean if it ever got THAT nasty. The last place leaked horribly, and had pools of water. And he didn't clean it nearly often enough. It'll be nice to be in charge of my own cleaning, and we will be investing in a small spreader at some point too. That's a cute story with your hubby and JC! That's a lot to take out of the trailer! But I'm the same way. I keep some permanent things in my trailer, which are my muck tub, pitch fork, and shovel. But everything else gets taken out, cleaned, and stored until we head out to the next show. It's only annoying for back to back shows lol but there are some things I refuse to leave in full time, like my native costume. I fear mice will find it! That is one horse item that will forever stay in my house instead of living in a barn or the trailer! Silly ponies with the rain though! The only rain Izzie hates is the rain that falls hard and fast and HURTS when it's pelting you. Otherwise, she's outside lol and yes! Sorry! It's been a bit crazy, and my work schedule changed! I've been reading, just hadn't had time to sit down and type out responses!

@PoptartShop, thankfully my SI joint feels A LOT better! Whew. It was miserable for a bit. I'm going back on Thursday to make sure everything is still good to go and I didn't knock myself out at any point. Nice to feel like myself again! I'm glad you're getting ride time in! YAY! LOL to Promise's wind blown look! Love it! Sorry you didn't feel well this weekend 

@TuyaGirl, I rode Izzie bareback, and it didn't go well... I'll explain more below lol but the SI joint feels much better! And yes! I'm DYING for my barn to be finished!! I hope you're enjoying your vacation!!!

@phantomhorse13, I love seeing the posts in! Slowly but surely! And I love that you're getting to ride so much too! That's a large tractor DH bought! Goodness!

@Caledonian, it did suck! But I feel A LOT better now thank goodness! And thank you! I love them both  slowly getting them how I want them, but going super slow with both currently. Diego because he's young and it's all super new to him, and Izzie because she had some weird tightness going on. Building it all slowly  glad you got a little ride in! And I love autumn lol


Whew, sorry I'm so behind!

After my last post we all went up to Michigan for a mini vacation. Went out to the beach a couple times, and my dad took us out on the boat for tubing and water skiing! Poor Kaleb was thrown off the tube twice (while on Nick's lap), but found courage to go a third time with daddy where grandpa drove VERY carefully. When he was thrown off there was A LOT of wakes, and it was kind of inevitable. I'm glad he had the courage to go again!

Sunday when we got home we rode the ponies. Nick wanted to ride Diego, so I warmed him up with the saddle. He was ok, but not perfect. At home he's very much a push ride, so when Nick would get him trotting, and then try to focus on himself, Diego would go "oh, I don't have to trot anymore since you stopped asking" and would walk. He's a work in progress, but I'd much prefer him being a push ride for Nick right now as opposed to Izzie who is more "apply the brakes" kind of ride. I hopped on Izzie and rode her bareback. While we had some okay moments, it still wasn't great. We both HATE cantering bareback. She's not a fan of bareback at speed in general (and I have to use a bareback pad; plain bareback is pretty much a no go with her), and she's so bouncy in the canter I find it hard to stay centered and balanced. I can walk and trot, lengthen, etc, but cantering her bareback is a nightmare. So we were still clueless as to what it was since it didn't answer my questions. Then it rained majority of the week. It didn't on some of Tuesday and some of Wednesday, but it was muddy and since they had a chiro appointment... I opted to wait and see what his verdict was.

But they were THRILLED to have us home!


















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


























On Wednesday Kaleb started kindergarten! (not sure why our family photo is upside down... if you click on it, it'll be the correct way)


























And Nick and I got some boards on the barn 

















Sheldon accompanied us...










https://youtu. be/kYq1Cv6Nw_I





This past Saturday we brought the ponies to the chiropractor. Boy were they due! I think it's a combination of the hill plus all this rain we've had. Both I'm sure feel MUCH better! I also discussed with him Izzie's off again on again soreness in the hind, and where I'd been able to locate where the soreness is coming from. He set her hind legs a certain way and began massaging/feeling to figure out what could be the case. And he found it. He had me come look at her. On her left hind she's nice and loose. On her right, she has a small area that is tight. He said it feels like an injury that healed with fibrous tissues. Showed me a couple massages and stretches to help break it up and help it heal better. I was massaging it yesterday with a massage barn and she LOVED it! Fingers crossed we've located what's going on!


















And yesterday we worked in the god awful mud to get the header boards on the barn. It'll be ready for the trusses when Nick goes to order them this week! YAY!










Edited to add: with regards to work, I now get here at 6 and leave at 2:30 so I can get Kaleb off the bus! Work has also been insane for a bit, but it's finally calming down!


----------



## phantomhorse13

@*blue eyed pony* : sorry to hear of all the crazy things going on with your horse, but hopefully those are all done and now you will just get more good riding. your mum takes lovely pics and i love the polka dotted tights!

@*JCnGrace* : I hope cleaning out you trailer is like christmas in the summer. if you don't want to have a yard sale, you could always post the stuff online and see what takers you get.

@*Caledonian* : glad you got some saddle time, even if maybe bits were exciting (drivers on the wrong side of the road?!). Hope you are not stuck in the mid after the rain or stuck smelling smoke from fires half a world away. I also confess to not knowing what Tablet is..

@*PoptartShop* ; I will ask Nicole who the made bonnets for her and pass that along to you. Perhaps I should apologize to Promise now.  I am sorry you were sick and am glad it passed quickly. Hope you get some good horsey time tonight.

@*Tazzie* : glad to see more progress being made on the barn! loved the pics of your family and the ponies.


DH and I escaped to the shore this weekend. My parents own a house on Long Beach Island, NJ and it was so nice to go and relax! The weather was originally forecast to be sketchy, but we got beautiful days Friday and Saturday. After some morning yard sales, we went and camped on the beach. 










It was so nice for DH to be able to unwind a bit. As always, those kinds of weekends go way too fast. Sunday was rainy, so that made it slightly easier to go home. Ironically, it wasn't raining at home and I had this waiting for me when we returned.










Today I was supposed to have a dentist appointment first thing, but it was canceled. Which worked out well, as not 5 minutes after the office called to cancel, Keith called to see if i could help with potatoes. He was digging a test section, which meant picking them up by hand into crates. Thank goodness the weather is back to seasonal temps, as I may have collapsed otherwise. The potatoes looked great (a huge relief with all the rain), so he will be killing off those fields, meaning the real harvesting will begin in a couple weeks!

After potatoes, I backed the new toy outside and did a bit of touch up painting for DH. Mia supervised, of course.










The equine chiro came to see George in preparation for the upcoming competition. She commented on liking how his feet looked - and that was before I told her about the farrier change! He was out in his normal places, but nothing unexpected. 

Tomorrow it will be potatoes in the morning and then dentist in the afternoon. Seeing as its supposed to rain, at least I won't be missing good saddle time!


----------



## JCnGrace

@Caledonian another here that doesn't know what Tablet is. 

@PoptartShop, yuck for a stomach virus, glad it was short lived although 2 days of it probably didn't seem so short at the time. The cooler temps will be a good test for Promise, I'm sure she passed with flying colors. I'll be glad when our temps get to what yours are, still HOT here even at night.

@Tazzie, yeah, I'll probably put some things back in too, things that are used only when camping anyway. I'll have to since it's taking up too much space in the barn tack room. 


How bittersweet was it to send Kaleb off to his first day of school? Seems like they grow up so fast and then it goes even faster once they start school. 


Oh and videos are showing up for me again so you no longer have to add the link. YAY!

@phantomhorse13, most of the stuff in there will be hubbies but I'm sure I'll find some things I forget we had. 


A weekend at the beach, how nice! Look at all that pretty white sand. And what nice specimen of a sunflower. Are you going to harvest the seeds or leave them for the birds to eat?


Not much going on around here. Spent most of Friday afternoon/early evening hanging out with a friend. Hubby has been working on the people door threshold to the garage because it had some rot starting and he was on the ground yesterday and couldn't get turned over to get on his hands and knees to stand up. I think he'd just laid on the rocks too long and got his lower half numb but we finally got him turned over so he could stand. LOL He has bad shoulders so was scared to let me pull on him too hard and I mainly just had to stand there to give him something solid to push against. Getting old is so much fun!


----------



## carshon

I was away for a few days and am back to work. I should not be reading forum posts when I have so many work emails to catch up on...but here I am.
Got DH off to college - she is toughing it out but already talking about coming home for Labor Day. We had discussed this before she left and said she could not come home - she is 6.5 hours away and it is costly and hard on her old car to make those long trips - but her boyfriend offered to pay for her gas. I could strangle him! Nice enough kid but to be honest not really someone I hope she sticks with. So we had a small disagreement on the phone about her plans to come home so soon. I feel bad - I hate to lecture her and I do miss her terribly but she chose a school far away and we warned her when she picked that school that trips home would be very few. And now here we are...…… Ugghhh. 

Back to work for me. I need to get caught up


----------



## PoptartShop

@Tazzie aww poor Kaleb!! That is great he went again though, most kids wouldn't lol! They'd be like too scared LOL. Awww. So brave. I am glad you got to get away & had a good vacation. 
I agree, it will give Nick a bit of a challenge since Diego is testing him/seeing what he can get away with.  They are soooo cute!! I bet Izzie is loving all the massages. Spoiled pony!  I am sure cantering her bareback, even in a bareback pad can't be too comfy since it's bouncy. But I am glad the chiro looked at them and they will be feeling better.  Yay!! And that's awesome you are getting out early and work is slowing down. Finally!
@phantomhorse13 yes please ask her!  That is just so cute, and the fact they were handmade is even more awesome. Love it!! Ahhhh so jealous you got to put your toes in the sand! Beautiful sand. And I love the sunflower!! Glad the chiro went well for mr. George. 
@JCnGrace yeah, it was torture. I had a fever & everything. Ugh. Yesm she was a bit more frisky, LOL but my friend took her 6yr old Pepper (her 'boyfriend' LOL) & they were both feeling a bit funky but the trail went well.  Was nice not to be drenched in sweat for once!! Super low humidity. 
HAAAAAAAAAAA, I am only 26 but I feel old. Things crack sometimes when I move. :lol:
@carshon I did the same thing yesterday...the forum sucks me in. :lol: Welcome back though!! Awwww, I know that has to be hard seeing her go. Hopefully she learns that he is not the one for her eventually lol...this will be a test! I hope the holidays hurry up so she can come home though.  

I confess, went on a nice trail last night. It was cloudy, but in the 70's so the weather was perfect. Didn't take many pictures but here is one  It's so beautiful and spacious!! & like 5mins away


----------



## JCnGrace

@carshon, I bet as she gets used to the campus and makes some friends she'll get less homesick. I know I missed my family when I first moved away but I got over it.

@PoptartShop, looks like a nice, easy trail. My doofusses get more antsy on an open trail than they do going through trees. You'd think it would be the opposite since they can see better out in the open but maybe it's because they don't have to think about where they're putting their feet as much. 

@phantomhorse13, I aimed to sympathize with you on going to the dentist but forgot in my last post. I have an appointment for Thursday and am not looking forward to it even though it's only a cleaning and checkup. 


Our weather is so crazy when I got ready to head to the barn I stepped outside and thought "man I might need a t-shirt instead of a tank top" it was that cool. Then it started sprinkling so I went back in to get the truck keys and then it started raining harder. Decided to see if it was a one cloud wonder because I wasn't in any hurry. It was but that little rain shower also brought back the heat and humidity, all in less than 30 minutes.


I got great news from my friend tonight. She's been getting slammed by bad luck in a big way the last year or so and today she actually had some much needed money come to her from an inheritance. The weird thing is this particular person died about 5 years ago so it's strange she's just now getting the money right when she needs it most because if she'd gotten it back then the money would be long gone. I'm so happy for her though.


----------



## Tazzie

@phantomhorse13, thank you! I love how well the both of them are with the kids  Diego used to be so spastic around them. Now he just watches them and lets them do whatever  YAY for beach time! So gorgeous! And beautiful flower! I'm awful at gardening :lol: doesn't help I have a dog that would destroy it! Blah to the dentist, and I'm glad a test patch of the potatoes went well! Huge relief for that farmer! The tractor is a beauty  hooray for the chiro for George too!

@JCnGrace, I'd imagine your tack room is looking a little full! It'd be a good idea to put some stuff back in the trailer  it was a bit bittersweet, but I know he'll excel at it! He's a super smart little boy, and he's needed a bit more of a challenge. Some days he's excited to go. Others, not so much lol it does seem like only yesterday we brought him home from the hospital! And YAY about the videos! That's good to know! Poor DH! I'm glad you were able to get him up though! Whew! Yay about your friend! Funny how life works out sometimes. I'm glad that happened the way it did!

@carshon, it is hard to move away, but she'll settle in! I was about 8 hours from my mom and dad, and they left me there with no vehicle (they were told by the school they should do that...). So I relied on them to pick me up, meaning I only came home when it was a long enough break to warrant that. Or they'd fly me home for some things. Not very often as it was expensive! Hopefully college will open her eyes to better people out there too so she will ditch the boyfriend!

@PoptartShop, he is a brave little boy! After the first two times he was adamant he was not going again. We went and played on the beach, then came back to ski and tube some more. They were originally just going to ski... until Kaleb quietly said he wanted to try again. My dad will ALWAYS jump at the chance to try and reinstill confidence, so the tube was promptly put in the water with Nick and Kaleb on it. He didn't last long, but none of us cared. Point was he got back on! Yes! At least at home he's not really a challenge. Shows though... next two shows I'm just doing walk trot. Then the last two we will add canter back in and see how it goes. Need it to stop raining so we can ride them though! And yeah, she's BOUNCY. She's not when her back isn't engaged, but when she is... it's hard for anyone to remain "still" while cantering. Just not possible. I'm glad the chiro fixed them too  and yes! Been so busy at work, I just want it to calm down... SO glad you got to ride!! LOVE it!


So the other night I had Nick record me massaging Izzie while she ate her dinner. Needless to say, you can see the look of happiness on her face. Not as good as last night when I did it after dinner though, and she was grooming Diego!






Last night the ponies had dentals! We weren't sure when the last time Diego was done, so figured it'd be good to have him done during Izzie's yearly one. He had a couple of sharp points, and the vet got a couple baby caps out  one is still in there pretty good, and I think there were a few more. He pointed at a couple baby teeth and said "he's not quite 4.5 yet". I said nope, not till November! Mister Diego also had his sheath cleaned, which he was not amused with lol luckily no beans! I'll begin working with him once the barn is finished so maybe I can do it myself. Right now he cow kicks lightning fast!



















I had told the vet Izzie is a cheap drunk, and that I've always been able to stick her loose in a stall. She kept true to that word being a saint for the stab, and starting to fall asleep before the vet had even left the stall lol he said her teeth looked fabulous. Couple spots to grind down, but nothing major at all. Said she's a model patient and he wishes all of his clients were like her. I said that's a very common comment she gets from the professionals who work on her lol










A few downfalls though. Izzie had scrapped her back sometime last week (I think it was Thursday night?) I believe it was Sunday I put equispot on them, like I typically do during the summer. Only this time they both had a reaction to it  both of them have contact blisters down their back  so riding is obviously put on hold as we wait for it to come down. You can see it here next to the scrape that is healing (that the vet was caused by the equispot; nope, just a klutzy pony)










And my suspicions were confirmed a bit too. Izzie has her first cluster of melanomas. They are super small, but I'm OCD checking her, and noticed them Sunday. Vet just said wait and see. He's pretty confident it is melanomas, but it has a slim chance of being something else. Said he wouldn't remove them right now anyway as they are not causing her pain, and not likely to interfere with her bridle. If either of those were to happen, then he would opt to remove. But ugh. I told him I had a feeling it would be them, but I was hoping I was being a paranoid grey horse owner.




























Cute picture to try and put the post in not such a blah feeling lol










Tonight we are ordering the tin and trusses for the barn. I'm SUPER excited to finally get that! If nothing else, we can get the trusses and roof tin up to have some shelter, and maybe keep that area from being so muddy we can't do any work. We shall see!


----------



## carshon

@Tazzie try cimetidine for the melanomas. We just bought bottles from Wal Mart and added 8-10 pills to Gracie's feed 2 x per day along with a double scoop of MSM it did wonders to shrink her Melanomas. We are now battling a large one on her eyelid and are going to try CBD oil before we opt to have her eye removed (tumor is pressing on her eye) Gracie is 21 and my daughters horse - so now DH is in college Gracie will be semi retired and missing an eye won't bother her - 

Will let you know how CBD oil works for us - have some more research to do but plan on starting it in Sept


----------



## PoptartShop

@Tazzie Yay for the dentist coming out, I bet they feel good!! & I'm sure Diego was not thrilled about being cleaned 'down there' LOL but the good news is he had no beans. Wahooo! :lol: Izzie is such a good girl! Aww! Poor girly, I hope her back heals & about the clusters, my friend's grey has some too. They don't bother her at all though. One is under her freaking chin!!! It looks painful but nope! & yay for tonight, that will be great! Eeek!
@JCnGrace yeah, it's like 774 acres altogether. HUGE place. So many trails, they go on for miles!  That does make sense, plus they see more things in the open. Like, we saw a TON of deer. Promise is so used to them now. :lol: 

I confess, it was a rainy night last night, so I just hungout & groomed Promise. She was loving it.  And those butt scratches!!! lol. 

Our phones are down at work...it's funny, my old job HANDLES our phone system. LOL! So I contacted my old coworker & I told him about it, so hopefully it gets back up soon....ugh.


----------



## phantomhorse13

@JCnGrace : I probably shouldn't giggle over your DH being stuck, but seeing as that happens to me sometimes I can sympathize. I am sure he had some choice words. glad to hear of your friend's inheritance. hopefully her luck is turning!

@carshon : HF is way better than work emails! hopefully things with your DD settle down and she finds someone better than current bf.. 

@PoptartShop : yay for saddle time! looks like a trail just begging for a canter..

@Tazzie : who wouldn't want a good massage with dinner?! glad the dentist went well. sorry to hear about the equispot issues and the melonomas. that is def the downside to having greys.


Yesterday was busy, with potatoes, mowing, and the dentist. No surprises there, so that is always a relief. Today I have been loading the trailer in prep for the weekend, and I swear momma nature is playing games, as every time I get a load of stuff together to go out to the trailer, it starts to rain! Getting anything done is taking twice the time it should.









We head for Maine tomorrow..


----------



## Caledonian

@PoptartShop – Glad you’re feeling better and getting out. You’re very lucky to have access to so many acres with tracks; all of ours are limited by roads and rivers. 

Blaze is more nervous on bush lined tracks and woods; happier out in the open. Toby was the same. The bushes are probably too close for comfort and could be hiding anything. Always makes for an interesting ride!:smile:

Did you get your phones fixed?

@*Tazzie* - I know I complain about going to the dentist but every time I see horse getting done it never seems so bad. Wow, Izzie’s been in the wars with her back. Sorry to read about the melanomas. You’ve probably answered this question a million times: what is Izzie’s colour? Grey or pinto (is that the correct US version of ‘piebald’), something else?

@*JCnGrace* – I went out this morning and thought: fleece? No, I’ll need a jacket and I’ll carry the umbrella! Then the sun came out and I wished I’d a t-shirt. The way the weather is the now I feel like I’ve to pack everything just-in-case.

Great that your friend has had some good news about the money. Five years is a long time to wait.

@*carshon* – it must be quite a culture shock for DH. I hope things settle for her. She’ll eventually making connections at college. 

@*phantomhorse13* – The car on the wrong side of the road was from France. He pulled out at the junction and over onto the right side of the road instead of the left. He was slow enough that he saw us in his path and pulled over. He had a rather sheepish look on his face when he passed. An easy but dangerous mistake to make.

I love gardening, I could spend all day pottering it mine. The hibiscus and sunflower are gorgeous. I’ve had an invasion of sunflowers this year as a bird or squirrel, not sure which, has been hiding them in the garden for winter food. They’ve been coming up in pots and all over the borders and lawn.

Good luck at Maine.



For those who asked: Scottish Tablet is like fudge; a similar taste and look, just more brittle. Made with sugar, butter and condensed milk; most flavour it with vanilla but there’s many different types. I find it too sweet but it’s ideal when I need something for an event. 

It’s been a slow day. I’ve been working from home, which isn’t something I can do very often but I had to get out of the office. They’ve got major building works starting soon, plus they’re moving furniture and junk and it’s extremely hard to concentrate. It’s only going to get worse as they’re plan is to rip out the lights and heating over the winter which is going to be fun. 

I’m on farrier duty tomorrow; just trims and new front shoes. The beasties are all good to stand for him, which means I can get on with other things while they munch on hay.


----------



## JCnGrace

@Tazzie, boo about the melanomas! Not that they're anything to worry about most of the time but you still worry. Wonder if it was a bad batch of Equispot or what? Yay that the barn will soon be under roof!

@PoptartShop, deer jumping up and crashing through the trees or birds flying up right in front of them doesn't bother mine in the least. I've caught them more than once bedding down with the deer here at home. Cattle are the only thing I've found that really scares TJ and open spaces make him jig but he's not spooky about it really. And then what has always bothered every horse I've had is to be riding past a farm and have a herd of strange horses come thundering up to the fence. They think if those horses are running for their life because something is after them then they need to do an about face and lead the charge. LOL Even JC was bad about that and nothing usually made him nervous, not even cows. LOL 


I bet it was peaceful at work without the phones ringing.

@phantomhorse13, I had to try real hard to keep a straight face. He reminded me of our fat cat falling off the door ledge a few months ago and floundering around trying roll over from it's back to it's stomach. Hubby's not fat like the cat but it pretty much looked the same.


I'm jealous of you going to Maine. It's on my bucket list of places I'd like to visit. Have a blast and good luck (I'm assuming it's an endurance ride)!

@Caledonian, Tablet sounds yummy! Do you just have to get them in and haltered for the farrier and then hang around in case he needs something?


----------



## Caledonian

@*JCnGrace* - As long as they’re calm, they’re tied to a wall with plenty of space for him to work. I’ll get on with other things but will always be in range if I’m needed. 

Depends on the horse; this lot have shown that they can be trusted and the farriers good with them. When my last farrier was looking after Toby’s feet, often I’d arrive to find that he was early and had done Toby standing in the middle of the field and was having a coffee in his truck. Sasha wasn’t as trustworthy to stand and Pepsi had trouble balancing and needed to be held beside the muckheap so she had a place to land when she toppled sideways.


----------



## Tazzie

@carshon, I did a bit of reading on that last night, and I'm very wary of it. It says it helped in roughly 50% of the horses, but if you stop it at all it'll cause the tumors to rapidly grow again. That scares the bejesus out of me! Other studies showed it not working at all. We also only feed dinner currently as that is what Izzie grew up doing, and tracking them down at 4:30 in the morning on 20 acres isn't feasible currently :lol: I am curious about the CBD oil though! And I know they were working on a vaccine for it too (though don't ask me HOW, just what I had heard and turned up again in my research). Sorry, my science nature has me research ANYTHING before I do it haha! Just scares me about the rapid growth if stopped!

@PoptartShop, yes! I'm glad they are all good to go now! I was glad there were no beans either  he hadn't acted odd, but I figured if he was out, might as well get that taken care of lol yeah, I was bummed to have it be confirmed, but I knew it was something I'd have to watch for. Won't stop me from owning greys though! And sadly we didn't get to order it last night, boo! Yay about quality pony time even though it was raining! And I hope the phones were taken care of!

@phantomhorse13, exactly! She's all about the massages now. She sees the bar coming and is like "IT'S TIME!" haha! Yeah, I was bummed over both, but I knew we'd have to deal with melanomas eventually. And with how fast Izzie greyed out, I had a feeling she'd get them early. Just a massive bummer to me lol sounds like a busy day! Sorry the rain is hindering you. Good luck in Maine!!!

@Caledonian, haha I know! I hate dentists, but I suck it up. Both of them were pretty good about it, so I'm happy! Yeah, we have no clue what she scrapped it on. But it seems to be healing nicely! And she's actually both  she's a grey pinto. She's bay under the grey, and she's positive for Frame (which is very obvious given how her pattern is). We had her tested for color, but I found out after the place isn't super reputable. So I'll be redoing it eventually (we also did the five panel for QH's and the Arab panel). I do have those results, which told me basically what I already knew about her color. I've attached young Izzie pictures as well as the results (click on the results to make them larger)  the building work doesn't sound fun, but that tablet sounds yummy! Yay for farrier day!


































@JCnGrace, yes! I'm a worrier, so that doesn't help haha! It's possible it was a bad batch, but I know a lot of people had issues with it. We'd been lucky. Just sucks since this is the second fly thing I have to pitch this year  the first was SmartPak's Outsmart. I still need to contact them to see if they will take the unopened bottles of it back. It was scalding Izzie  just ugh. And yes!! I'm excited! Didn't get to order it last night sadly, but will tonight!


Well, we didn't get to order the tin and trusses. Nick forgot the sheet at work with what we needed... I fussed at him saying I'd been looking forward to ordering it all day. Called him a meanie lol we did work on the barn though! We've about hit the end of what we can do before getting the trusses and tin up. Nick is cutting kick boards for the stall either tonight or this weekend. But most of the inner area of the barn will be gates for easy cleaning of EVERYTHING. Least I think it will be... Nick keeps changing the plan, so who knows really lol I joke it's his barn more than mine at this point haha!

But she's looking so pretty...


















And picture spam of the best four legged helpers lol


----------



## PoptartShop

@JCnGrace yeah, I think cattle would probably shock Promise. She is not very spooky, but there are a few farms around there & I have yet to see any cattle/horses but I know we will probably run into some eventually. :lol: LOL right, when Promise sees the deer she's like oh, whatever. 
We have Auto Attendant so the phones don't ring too much, well at least not my phone. Usually the attorneys get all the calls. But nope..still down!!

@phantomhorse13 yes...a canter...or a gallop!!! :lol: Awww, have fun in Maine!!! That'll be nice.  I hope the weather stops being so annoying. The on & off rain is a pain in the you-know-what.


@Caledonian Nope!!! Still down. Ugh, they aren't sure what the problem is...but I had to forward the calls to one of the attorney's cell phones, so for now that's all we can do. My boss is definitely not happy about it though.

He was like, it's a LAW FIRM not a hoagie shop. LOL!!! :lol: We need our phones!

Mmm that sounds good, I love fudge.  Used to always get it when I went down the beach.
That's good you can work from home. It's nice to stay in your pj's lol! That is awesome they are good for the farrier. Promise is the same way, she's like, ok, whatever...getting my nails done lol :lol:

I confess, work is super busy, but I am excited for 5pm because I am meeting my boyfriend, his aunt & gmom for dinner!  It's his birthday tomorrow.

A nice Italian restaurant. I ate an early, light lunch because I know I will fill myself up with pasta & bread later. :lol: Yummm!

My friend is feeding for me tonight. She lives like 5mins from my private barn, so it's super convenient. I told Promise to be good! LOL. 

Otherwise...not too much to update. Just want the weekend!!


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

@walkinthewalk In enlargement you can see there is a lot of shadowing in this pic. I have taken some of that out, mainly around Sonny's legs but it is typical quality of film of that time. I don't have enough skill to do better. I missed the deadline to post this in the photo comp for you.

PS cool car!


----------



## JCnGrace

@Tazzie, such cute foal pictures! I was slowly scrolling down your pictures and while focused on the picture above it I caught a glance of the next one and thought, "WAIT! What is Izzie doing in the 4-wheeler?" LOL Not that I wouldn't be surprised to hear that she tried climbed in on her own but I don't think she'd fit.

@PoptartShop, tell BF Happy Birthday! Hope your dinner was delish. One more day to get through then you can have a couple days off. What are your riding plans for the weekend?

@ShirtHotTeez, I'm not sure @walkinthewalk reads this thread but hopefully since we both tagged her she'll come in and see the picture and maybe pull up a seat and chat with us some.


I confess that I've avoided going to the dentist for a couple of years now and got lucky with no cavities. Well I did go when my crown popped off but I didn't get a cleaning and exam at the time. Hubby took me because he wanted to fill gas cans so we stopped and ate at a new to us Mexican place. Food was good but man it has been growing in my stomach ever since and it's been over 10 hours. I hate when you eat somewhere and afterwards keep feeling fuller and fuller. I've never had it last this long though.


I just went out to get the dog and there was Flash and TJ together at the fence. I swear those two are joined at the hip even though they aren't buddy sour with each other. It makes you wonder if they understand their familial connections (full brothers) because in reality you'd think TJ and Cloud would be more attached since they came from the same foal crop and have always been together. Flash is 2 years younger. Anyway I went looking to see if I had any herd shots that showed them. If the pictures come out in order the first one is when Flash was a weanling and you can barely see his little butt right next to TJ's. The picture was of Cloud but the 3 look alike butts left to right are Flash, TJ, Frecks. The next you can see TJ not too far from Flash. The last is the one hubby took with the horrible camera that I always say makes them look like they're standing in front of the short & fat fun house mirror. L-R Flash, TJ, Gamble, Cloud.


----------



## carshon

I confess it is like fall here today rain showers this morning and a brisk 60 degrees. I love it! Supposed to hit the 90's this weekend with heat indexes to 100 - soooo ready to be over that hot humid weather! SO most likely no riding for me as I hate to put the horses through that.


----------



## carshon

@Tazzie I am a big researcher as well and looked into the Cimetedine before we used it. It worked well of us until it didn't - - but it kept her tumors at bay for about 3 years - we never had a huge growth spurt but weaned her off of it slowly. The vaccine for equine tumors is stalled the manufacturer does not want to go through the FDA trials (one of the advantages of working at a vet clinic is that they will look into things for you!) in the meantime there is a dog vaccine (Oncept) that has been used with some success on horses. But it has to be administered by a school or by special permission.

We are just looking for the right CBD oil and then we are going to try it.


----------



## Zexious

@JCnGrace - Love, love, love the pictures of your herd! They can come stay with me in Texas anytime! c:
Interesting question about understanding familial ties. On one hand, I see examples like your's (I bet we can all think of a few similar examples!) and say yes. But on the other hand, I've read studies that indicate the likelihood in inbreeding in wild horses which makes me think no. (I'd definitely need to dig them up, it's been several years since I've read them and my memory may be slightly flawed.)
Glad to hear about your clean dental exam. There's nothing quite like the sigh of relief that come at the end of the appointment.
@ShirtHotTeez - Absolutely love this picture!
@Tazzie - Wow! I can't believe how well your barn is coming along!! 
But we all know what my favorite part of your post is  Give Izzy a big, giant smooch for me!

I confess that I haven't stopped in in a while!
Been feeling a little bleh, but I don't want to push it onto others. Nobody likes a Debbie Downer, right? As my mom would say, just gotta keep "plug'n along" haha! So glad to see everyone is doing well <3


----------



## JCnGrace

Zexious, so good to see you! We don't mind if you need to rant about life some. We all do and it's good to get it off your chest. 


Thanks and they're so rotten you might not say that if you knew them. LOL I've also read some stuff about stallions running off his offspring once they reach a certain age in the wild herds, so there is that. I did witness a little of that when Thunder was still a stallion and he'd charge at the fence trying to run off his dam or daughter if they were standing there flirting with him when they were in heat. The familial ties didn't bother the girls in the least but it really po'd him. LOL Any other mare and he was more than happy to have a flirt session over the fence. Once he was gelded and still couldn't play nice with the geldings I turned him out with his dam and one of his old "wives". He hadn't been with Frecks for 12 years but she's the only horse on this farm he's submissive to and she's so mellow she's the bottom member of any herd you put her in so he remembered something anyway. Wife or not he wasn't going to let the other mare tell him what to do. Maybe when they aren't hormone driven it changes how they think about family.


Another anecdote about family ties is with my minis. I always kept them together and at one point I had Majik (stallion), Cherry (dam), Miss (their daughter) and Little Bit (son). Just like what happens in many human families Miss was daddy's girl and Little Bit was a mama's boy. Majik wasn't the least bit interested in breeding Miss or fighting Little Bit. I did have Majik gelded when Miss would have been 2 and Little Bit a yearling (he got gelded at the same time) so there wasn't a whole of time to see how the dynamics would have happened if Majik hadn't been gelded (not that I would have wanted him to breed his daughter but I kept a very close eye out watching for any interest from either) but they kept the same dynamics once both the guys had been gelded. They all got along together very well and Cherry always depended on Majik to keep the youngsters entertained when they were foals but it was watching who always hung out closest together when they were eating their hay or lounging around that I'm talking about.


Another one (you all can roll your eyes without hurting my feelings if you want). Back when I was a kid one of my brother in law's family had a pony mare and a horse stallion. Those two had a daughter and they were all kept together. For years (not sure of exact timeline but I'm going to guess around 10 years) there was not another foal from either mare and I have no idea if it was on the part of the stallion or the mares as to why. Then one day they both turned up pregnant and both had colts. I didn't learn this until years after the fact but those colts grew up, didn't get gelded and one or both of them fought with and killed their sire. 

@carshon, we have the same weather pattern going on.


----------



## Tazzie

@PoptartShop, looks like we posted at the same time haha! I hope dinner was yummy!!
@JCnGrace, haha thanks! And OMG that made me laugh! She would try and get in if she could. The just prefer cleaning out the bed of it haha! I hope you're feeling better after dinner! And LOVE those pictures!
@carshon, we've had nothing but rain for a while now. Also ready for fall! I hate the heat! Naturally the vaccine is stalled. I've worked in enough labs to know how hard it is to push stuff through FDA approval. I am curious about the other shot though. Hmmm. I may need to research that this weekend. And keep me posted about the CBD oil. I talked to Nick about the Cimetedine, and he had a similar reaction to me. That and only feeding once a day complicates things a bit.
@Zexious, you are NEVER a downer! We've missed you here! And thank you! It's slow going, but getting there! And I will  she's been extra lovey lately 


"Thou shall not pass!!!"










This would be Izzie telling me I wasn't allowed to leave last night. I massaged her hind end (all of it this time, and she seemed to enjoy it). Decided to try her chest.... I'm now on demand ALL. THE. TIME. :rofl: she loved it a whole lot! Diego was not impressed and didn't want me touching his chest haha! But Izzie was like "you're mine anyway, get over here!" Demanding pony!

Captured this cute shot coming home from my chiropractor appointment too. Raising a couple of farm kids 










We ordered the tin and trusses last night too! They should be here in about a week and a half! SO EXCITED!


----------



## JCnGrace

@Tazzie, that picture of hubby and the kids on the tractor is too precious!


----------



## PoptartShop

@Tazzie we did!! LOL that's funny. :lol: Glad you did end up ordering it, yay!! & OMG they are so cute. I can't deal. I can tell they love you so much! <3 And what a cute picture of them on the tractor. That is precious.

@JCnGrace not sure about riding, I may hop on tomorrow but I need to focus on some groundwork too. It's supposed to be nice out tomorrow, so I am hoping for some saddle time, maybe around the property. No trails, because my friend will be an hour or so away at her lesson most of the day. I LOVE when you share pics of your cute herd. They are so cute!!! <3


I confess, EVERYONE left the office...the 3 attorneys, everyone else is off today...okay, so why am I still here???????????????? I hope I get out early. :icon_rolleyes: LOL.

Just for fun....here's a pic of us from last weekend, in the WATER


----------



## Caledonian

Thanks @*Tazzie* – she looks completely different as a foal. The pair look like they’ve taken ownership of the barn already! 

@*JCnGrace* – A really good-looking herd of horses. 

The last time I was at the dentist, I thought I was going to get away with nothing needing done then he found a mark on my wisdom tooth and started digging to find a small hole. I think he was rubbing his hands together in glee. 

@*PoptartShop* – Hope you had a good dinner; it sounds yummy. Lovely photo of you and Promise. It's rotten when everyone else walks out of work; I'm sure you'll get away soon :smile:. 

@*carshon* – The humid weather must be really uncomfortable, especially if it’s swinging from cool to humid and back again. 

@*Zexious* – Hi :wave:


----------



## PoptartShop

@Caledonian yeah, everyone left & it's just me here...my boss called & told me I an leave at 4:30...eh, won't really beat much Friday rush-hour traffic, but it's something I guess. LOL, just so bored!

@carshon I am so sick of the humidity too. Today it's not humid for once, but next week it's back in the 90's...ugh!!
@Zexious I hope things get better for you, glad to see you popping in though  

Dinner was delicious, I had some leftovers for lunch.  Tonight we are having tacos, then tomorrow steak. Can't wait!!

I hope everyone has a great weekend!!! <3


----------



## JCnGrace

@PoptartShop, saw the pictures of Promise and you in thread about how old when you got your first horse. You are so pretty!

@Caledonian, all of my wisdom teeth are gone and so is my wisdom. LOL


Thanks everyone for the compliments on the herd. 


Today was not a good day for Flash. He must have been in a mood because he didn't want me taking burrs out of his forelock (something I've done 100's of times without issue). Battle ensued and while I could have shut it down real quick simply by putting a halter on him my stubbornness would put a mule to shame and he was going to stand there whether he liked it or not. What could have been done in a minute or two took a good 10 minutes and then after it was over he had to reinstate his manhood by picking a fight with Cutter which got him in trouble again. To pay me back on his way out of the barn he stopped and pooped in the doorway. Not that it's uncommon for them to poop after I've just got done cleaning the floor but not a one of them ever poops in the back third of their lean-to where the exit is. Then to top it off all the cats wanted to misbehave during their feeding time. Since Faith can't eat a whole can of wet food the rest all get a little share of her leftovers and they all have certain spots they go to. The kitten kept trying to jump up on the saddle where I was dishing up his & Pickles' share and I had to knock him off 3 times, then Kyle kept wanting to eat at Faith's spot and I kept having to move him back over to his own share. Lordy, I was about ready to knock some heads together by the time I got everything done. LOL


----------



## Zexious

@Tazzie - I also love the picture on the tractor--I think that's the cutest thing! c:
So, I'm sure this answer is probably somewhere obvious...but since this thread is literally hundreds of pages long I'm just going to go ahead and ask! (So I apologize in advance if you've answered it 194 times haha!) Who is that adorable little gray next to my favorite forum mare? (Diego? #deductionskills Is he a new addition??)
@PoptartShop - I hope your tacos were perfection! How do you like them?
@JCnGrace - I relate to this on a personal level haha. Sometimes, even if you /could/ do something to make your life easier it's the principle of the thing, you know!?
How are the kitties doing? Post pictures of them if you can get them to sit still long enough c:
@Caledonian - ! 
All my favorite people are here <3

I confess that you are all the absolute sweetest! I'm glad I decided to pop my head in! There's really nothing like people's good fortune and pony pictures to make everything seem a little more bright c:
I will share the good (albeit, somewhat delayed ha!) news. For my birthday in May, Boyfriend surprised me with a puppy  <3!


----------



## Zexious

EDIT - What? It went through D;?
Ignore the double post! c:


----------



## JCnGrace

@Zexious, there's pictures of them somewhere in this thread but since I don't know what page I'll reshare them for you. And we need puppy pictures too! Puppies make me go "Aaaah, I want!".


----------



## JCnGrace

As soon as I got in the barn today I asked Flash if he was still in a mood and his reply was a snort so I assumed that meant yes. He didn't try to walk away from me when I petted him although there were 3 more poop piles in the back 3rd of the barn. The last laugh is still on him though because it's closer to the manure pile than their normal barn pooping place. LOL


----------



## blue eyed pony

I feel like a horrible rider looking at these photos I won't lie :|

BUT

I'm very proud of my big mare. I did not expect this of a bareback ride using a halter. She was hot and quite forward, and a bit of a handful honestly, but in between being a right b-witch, she gave me this!


----------



## Zexious

@blue eyed pony - Looking good!
@JCnGrace - Flash seems like such a card; that's what I call a (not so) subtle rebellion haha!
Thank you for the kitty pictures! Which one is which? 
I just grabbed the most recent picture I'd posted to my little Facebook group:









Meet Finn!
We followed the advice we received on the HF thread I made, and went with a Smooth Collie. He's the sweetest thing!


----------



## JCnGrace

@*blue eyed pony*, was that the first for bareback with just a halter on her? What is your mom's horse?

@*Zexious*, A COLLIE??? Now I really want! They are my most favorite of all. I always had rough collies but I'm sure the smooth are just as fabulous. Such good and smart dogs. Congrats on getting Finn!


I don't know what Flash's deal is, he's usually a pretty mellow guy. Not that he still isn't mellow by ordinary standards, he's just being a turd from what is normal for him. Usually it's Cutter that's always getting in trouble for being a brat.


Oops edited to add cat names.


From the top down they are Pickles, Lawrence, Kyle and no name kitten. All of them showed up in our barn. The first 3 last summer and then the last one this spring. I had no intention of keeping the last one thus why I refused to name him but hubby has other ideas and calls him Bug. There was another but she has since disappeared. I don't have a picture of Faith but she's a calico and old. She's finally getting adjusted to having her barn invaded by high energy kittens but she still gives them a good swat every now and then to remind them who's boss.


----------



## JCnGrace

2 confessions


#1 I forgot to let Pickles and kitten out of the tack room last night (they eat dinner in there) and they made a mess. Besides bodily function messes they had to see what all they could knock over and pull off shelves.


#2 Today TJ was the one with burrs only in his tail instead of forelock. Way too many to do a quick pick with my fingers so I got out the mane & tail rake. This meant I had 4 others begging me to do them too, yes Flash was right there waiting on his turn, so after I got done with TJ I just PRETENDED to comb the others. In other words I took a few swipes then told them each how handsome/pretty they looked and they fell for it. What the heck, it made them happy. LOL


When I asked Flash tonight if he was in a better mood he said "Yes, I'm tired of playing that game". Before you all think I'm even more off my rocker than you already do I'll tell you how I got that interpretation. He licked and chewed=yes and then drooped his bottom lip and half closed his eyes=tired (both of those immediately after I asked him), "playing that game"= no poop in the back 1/3 of the lean-to tonight. So there you see how I amuse myself by putting words to their actions. LOL


----------



## Tazzie

@JCnGrace, thank you! I happened to snap it when I was following them in, and I thought they were super cute in it  goodness all the animals were sure testy!! But LOVE your description of Flash being done with his little game!

@PoptartShop, it is funny! Bound to happen eventually! Thank you! The definitely do love us  and yes! I thought it was a fun shot  I am SUPER glad it's ordered! HUGE relief since that was the most expensive part of this process! I'm glad you got to leave at least a little early though!

@Caledonian, she does! I have a friend who says she wouldn't believe me that it's the same horse if she hadn't watched her grow into the horse she is today! She was a GANGLY baby when I bought her! Said friend says she'd trust my gut over hers any day when it came to picking a horse now :lol:

@Zexious, thank you! I thought it was a cute shot  and yup! We brought him home on June 1st, two weeks after Izzie came home. He was owned by a friend of mine that wanted the ideal home for him, and even knowing he'd be out on 20 acres of grass with only trees for shelter for a bit, they wanted us to have him. We came to an agreed upon price, and he's to be Nick's fun show horse and trail horse  he's a four year old purebred gelding, who took to Izzie IMMEDIATELY  they are two peas in a pod! And you need to pop in more often! We are always here for you <3 YAY about the puppy!! He is so cute!! We need more pictures!


Whew, what a weekend!

I rode on Friday in a stretchy ride for the both of them. Izzie mainly because I'm going to work her slowly up to more collection due to that fibrous tissue, and Diego because he's learning the concept of stretching. Both were pretty darn good for two weeks off  Izzie got super into her massage though haha!






Then Nick got called into work at 6 pm Friday and didn't get home until 10 am Saturday. So he napped all day until we went to our church picnic. Had a decent time there lol

Sunday morning rode both again. Rode Diego first since the saddle was set up for him, and had some REALLY nice work. Nick was like "that is the best his trot has ever looked". I had him work on some lateral work to get him moving off of my leg (I'm not going full blown Dressage with him, but leg yields are vital on the trail!), and we worked on his canter again. It's slowly getting better. He tries to lock his neck going left, but not right. So working on bending and softening while he canters. He's getting the idea I don't want a lope, that I want a real canter, and he's getting better at keeping himself going now. Nick was pleased at the work! I decided to ride him down to the creek since he's only ever followed Izzie through the creek. With a TON of praise, he waltzed in. As he was standing there, Izzie chose to come galloping across to where we were. So... Diego learned to pony :lol:






Rode Izzie next and she was pretty good. Collected her up a smidge more than Friday and she behaved. Practiced a couple walk to canters and did well. Got an okay canter to walk going right, so called that a day. Then wanted to see how Izzie ponied Diego






I prefer ponying Izzie off of Diego :lol:

After the ride, Nick went to mow the hay for us FINALLY! I am so excited! He thinks there is roughly 600 bales out there to be split three ways  he's going to cherry pick the best hay since we have horses and the rest have cows. But so stoked!

While he was mowing hay, we went to check out a new tack store that was having inventory clear outs. Syd said she wanted show clothes for Christmas, so we went to try on clothes to tell Santa what she wanted. The ladies were super helpful, and Sydney has zero clue we had her clothes in the bag  I also bought two brand new pairs of reins to try for $15 a piece, and we noticed Diego needed a wider bit. So got him the same bit just a bit wider.










I've also been in touch with a lady I used to ride with that has a bunch of older saddles, bridles, etc. She sent me part of the list last night, and it legitimately reads like she wants to GIVE me three saddles! Including my DREAM saddle! RIGHT when I needed to start looking for saddles for my two. I've responded back saying I'm definitely interested, and how much she'd be wanting for it all! But multiple people read the email the exact same way since she said I could sell any of the saddles I couldn't use. I'm kind of blown away right now!


----------



## Zexious

@JCnGrace - My parents had dogs as I was growing up (Chows, a Golden, but mostly mutts) but this is the first pup that I'm raising myself. I'd never had any experience with Collies (beyond admiring them from afar because I always though they were soooo cute <3), but I'm so glad we went with this choice. He is so frick'n sweet. Tell me about the Collies you've had!
So, I have to admit I thought there were two cats instead of four xD I thought they were 'baby and adult' photos, ha! Funny that they ended up looking so similar. Pickles is the cutest name ever ha! 
Glad to hear that Flash is back to his old self! He just had to air a little discontentment, but he's better now 
@Tazzie - Congratulations on the new(albeit, not that new now I guess haha) addition! Diego looks like such a doll! How old is he?
Aside from Hubby having an unexpectedly long shift (girl, can I relate >.>) that sounds like a great weekend! Your daughter looks so cute trying on show clothes, and I'll definitely keep my fingers crossed for you about that tack list! Not to jinx it, but... what /is/ your dream saddle? ;D

I confess... Finn graduates from kindergarten tonight 
Boyfriend and I have been taking him Monday night for the past several weeks. It includes some playtime, and some basic training. Honestly, it's become the highlight of my week c:!


----------



## Tazzie

@Zexious, thank you! He still feels pretty new to us, so it's ok  he's a good boy! He's four. He was formerly trained as a Western Pleasure horse, but we are slowly converting him to a sport horse  this video is about a month old, and he's come a bit further since then, but it shows how cute as a button he is!






I felt bad since he'd been up for well over 24 hours by then. So I let him sleep until he said he wanted to get up. I kind of nudged him, but didn't pester him. He wanted to get his gizzard dinner from the picnic :lol: I thought she looked like a little doll! And my dream saddle is an Arabian Saddle Company saddle. I remember riding in this specific saddle, and it was like sitting on a cloud. I will die of happiness if I'm able to get it! I'm worried what price tag she's going to put on them, but so many read the email going "that sounds like it's free to you..." She mentioned if the saddles aren't of use to me I would be able to sell them. Nothing about prices. That Arab saddle alone costs over $3000. The other two saddles were a Stubben and a Courbette, so nothing to scoff at either! It'd be the luckiest day EVER if I'm being gifted those saddles since I JUST told the saddle fitter we will need to buy two new saddles...

YAY about puppy graduation!! I don't see snuggling the pup in there though!


----------



## PoptartShop

@JCnGrace bahaha I love your impressions. :lol: Too funny!
@Tazzie that is so adorable, you can tell Izzie is in looove with those massages. Love it LOL :lol: Leg yields are definitely important, and I am glad Diego is doing so well and Nick is noticing the improvements too!  Awww, Sydney is so cute! She is gonna be very happy this Christmas!!  Yay!!
Yay for hay too!! Sounds like a lovely weekend!!!
@Zexious awww that is awesome!  See, things are getting better!

I confess, this weekend was pretty nice! I rode on Saturday & did groundwork with Promise. Just rode around the property.  BF enjoyed his birthday, yesterday we went to the zoo, & then swam at my parent's house.  & we baked cupcakes last night! I brought some to work.  

PS- the boyfriend's are the ones with too much icing lol. I was like sheesh haha.

I have a 4-day work-week, I took off Friday & I'm off Monday for Labor Day. So...today is my Tuesday LOL.


----------



## Caledonian

@*PoptartShop* - CUPCAKES!!!!! Yum yum! They look delicious. The last cupcakes brought into my work were green and blue with fake seaweed, which should be illegal.:smile:

Good photos of Promise as well.

@*JCnGrace* – Your description of Flash is funny. 



@*Zexious* – Finn is really cute. Collies are supposed to be really intelligent: did he graduate top of his class:smile:? Glad to hear that things are improving for you.

@*Tazzie* - Sydney looks good in her clothes. Will you have enough hay to get you through the winter or do you have to buy in? Fingers crossed for the saddles; it would be amazing if you could sell them.


I managed to get out for a short ride yesterday. It was pouring with rain, cold and just breezy enough to be uncomfortable. Blaze made his annoyance very clear by bending his head every time we faced the breeze and spooking at nothing when it got under his tail. I’d never admit to him that I cut the ride short, as I was just as miserable as him LOL.

Back at work today and, yes, it’s been bright, sunny and warm. When I walked into the offices this morning, they looked like they’d been turned upside down. I could’ve turned around and walked out. Only another year of this.

Heading out to shoot with a friend for an hour or so tonight. She might be taking one of my bows on loan if she likes how it handles. I’m going to have to say goodbye to it, at least for a little while.


Have a good week everyone.


----------



## JCnGrace

@Tazzie, Syd is looking rather snappy in those show clothes! She's cute as a button no matter what she has on though.


Izzie is loving that massage. I can start scratching a chest and have a butt presented to me in no time because they'd rather be scratched there than anywhere. 


Poor Nick with being called in for that many hours.

@Zexious, growing up you didn't pass too many farms that didn't have a collie where I lived. They were wonderful farm & family dogs. Most of ours were crossed with German Shepherd because dad knew a guy that raised them. Later on I had a full blooded one named Laddie, not too original but I didn't name him. One summer it was miserable hot so I shaved him. He was so happy he pranced around for days but he looked so pitiful, half the size he was with hair. LOL A friend of mine had GS female and he too wanted a cross so we bred them and they all had GS coloring and short hair with collie builds. I took a female from that litter (Molly Marie) and she was the smartest dog I've ever owned. He felt the same way about the pups he kept.


I've never known a bad tempered or aggressive collie and even with the mix I only knew one who was very protective of her home and people. She belonged to my sister & b-I-l and visitors didn't get out of the car until one of them came to the door. She considered me her people too and attacked my brother one time when he picked me up and was going to throw me in the pool. No one, not even b-I-l was allowed to mess with sister or me when she was near. 


Now I hardly ever see any collies and I miss them! I don't know why they fell out of favor around here unless it was because they were high maintenance when it came to their coats. I never knew such a thing as smooth collies existed until a few years ago. 


Tell Finn congrats on his graduation!


I think the kittens came from the neighbor across the road. She's rather a hoarder and won't get their cats fixed but won't take care of them either. I think their mama brought them over to wean because we keep food out for our cats. The last kitten I'm not so sure came from there because he was tame and theirs usually aren't. Pickles is named after Kelli Pickler. LOL 

@PoptartShop, YUM cupcakes! Fun weekend, I haven't been to a zoo in years. What was your favorite exhibit? I never can choose because I like them all except reptiles, which I still find interesting but never have the urge to pet them like I do with mammals. LOL

@Caledonian, I think we all reach the point where rain + riding no longer = fun. I don't know if it's age related or due to having enough riding time under your belt that you're ok with skipping a day or two or... 


I'm sure the mess in the office was not a pleasant surprise. Did you get to yell at the people who left it that way?


Hope you enjoyed your bow shooting tonight.


No barn drama to report tonight, tomorrow may be a different story. Our horse trailer has settled into the driveway quite a bit and we're hoping it will jack up high enough to get it hitched to the truck and still be high enough not to drag the back end of the trailer when we pull it out, we may have to use jacks. Hubby and I do not work well together. He looks at project and sees the most difficult but perfect solution and I see the easiest not so perfect but will work solution and then we argue about which way to do it. LOL


----------



## Zexious

@Tazzie - Maybe she's planning to give you a killer package deal on the three? [because maybe she's a tack hoarder like the rest of us and some of it needs to go?? ha!] Let us know when you hear! 
@PoptartShop - You're such a good girlfriend! Funfetti cupcakes are my absolute favorite! 
@Caledonian - Honestly, I can't believe how smart he is! And so sweet <3 He graduated tied with another really smart pup.  It was a pretty small class! There was a Mini Aussie, a German Shepherd x Husky, an Alaskan Husky x Lab, then Finn. The Lab mix was really, really good and really smart, too. There were some commands he wasn't so great at, but others it was just like o.o wow!
Can you send some of the cold, rainy weather my way?  What's the weather generally like in Scotland this time of year? When does it start to get cold? Why was your office in such a disarray? D: 
Ps, I hope you had a wonderful time with your friend!
@JCnGrace - Oh my goodness, that's so wonderful to hear! Growing up in the suburbs, I didn't see many herding dogs. I did meet a few Collies at a dog park as a child and they were so sweet and regal<3 What's been your most favorite dog you've ever owned?
Good luck on moving the trailer! Let us know which solution you all end up going with! 

I confess...
That I really need to get my car registration taken care of! It just sounds like such a pain >.> #firstworldproblems


----------



## TuyaGirl

Well hello!!
Just quick hi, as I am still on vacation and data goes really fast. I've catch up with the thread, seen all the lovely pictures, but will not answer in particular right now, except @Zexious because it's really good to 'see' you back. I love your dog!! 
I miss you all actually, when I get back to work next week I will have the time to reply properly to all.

Last week of vacation, weather has been quite good, so I already have more beach time than last year, which is nice. Tuya is doing well, and has been good as gold for our rides, despite some buddy sour that resumes to crying for her best friend, lol! First times I rode her alone so yay me! 

I wish you all a very nice week!


----------



## Tazzie

@PoptartShop, yes she does! She's totally obsessed haha! Yes they are! I'm not pushing him further than leg yields and simple things like turn on the forehand and turn on the haunches because he won't really need to know how to do a shoulder in or a half pass on the trail. And Nick didn't want a full blown Dressage horse :lol: Christmas is definitely going to be exciting! It really was a lovely weekend  I'm glad you had a lovely weekend! Happy belated birthday to the BF! Mmmm, those cupcakes look delicious! Where's mine?! :lol: yay for a long weekend!

@Caledonian, I thought she looked pretty adorable  I'm super pumped! We *should* have plenty to make it through winter considering there is still a huge amount of grass still on their field. It'd be amazing if they fit the ponies! I'd have a hard time selling them since I adored her. And one is legit my DREAM saddle! Yay for a ride even if it was cold and miserable. Sorry work was so crummy  hopefully soon you'll be out! Shooting with a friend sounds fun 

@JCnGrace, I'm completely biased, but I agree she's cute in whatever she wears :lol: I showed Nick the clothes last night, and he liked them. We can't wait for Christmas haha! Izzie loves both her chest and butt massaged and scratched, though as I was doing her butt she moved specific ways to make sure I got the spots she wanted. She's a character haha! And yeah, he had to work a bit extra last night too, blah. It's feast or famine with overtime, but such is life. We ARE building a barn after all :lol: good luck with the trailer moving! That doesn't sound fun at all!!

@Zexious, I have an update below :wink:

@TuyaGirl, I'm glad vacation is going well! I'm glad you popped in quick!! Enjoy the rest of it!


So, I'm living a dream. There isn't any other explanation. But please. Don't wake me up. I'd like to enjoy this a bit longer!!! I heard back from my friend. She lost her horse at least 10 years ago (I don't specifically remember when), and had stored all the tack as it was hard to go through. And she lost touch with all the horse people I met her through. So I had asked what she'd like for it...

She's giving it to me. All of it. Three saddles, a double bridle, saddle bags, saddle racks, etc. Whatever I'd like, it's mine for the taking.

I almost started bawling at work. I felt light headed and dizzy. So surreal. So unbelievable.

And they aren't just any saddles. One is my dream saddle, an Arabian Saddle Company Saddle. Another is a Stubben. The third is Courbette.

I feel like I've hit the lottery. Like, this can't possibly be real. I know her horses were wide, but I don't believe they were extra wide necessarily. So PRAYING they will fit our two as we were JUST discussing with the saddle fitter about needing to buy new saddles. I still can't entirely comprehend this good luck!

I fed the ponies last night as Nick worked on the hay ladder for his trailer. They are bailing it today, and will be bringing it home tonight. It'll live in the carport until the barn is built. Here are why I call my horses dogs....

They were by the cow catch pen. As I drove past, I said "come with me if you want to eat!" Izzie spun and followed with Diego at her heels






I tried to take a selfie with Diego....










And hilariously, these pictures were taken... with me saying "whoa" and dangling a carrot above my head :lol: like bribing a dog to look haha!


----------



## PoptartShop

@Zexious they're so delicious.  Ah, adulting problems. :lol: I have to renew my tags soon because they expire in November. I have it on my to-do lol.
@Tazzie thank you!  They are just so darn cute. Such goobers. LOL they will do anything for food! :lol: That's how I get Promise to pose half the time...all you need is treats. :lol: & that is AMAZING ABOUT THE TACK!!!!!!!!! EEEK!!! I am so happy for you, how exciting. I am crossing my fingers everything fits nicely & you have to send pictures when you get them.  YAY!! I have a Stubben, very very good saddles. That is a once in a lifetime shot of luck!!
@TuyaGirl happy to see you pop in!! I am glad you are enjoying your vacation.  And yayyy for riding her alone, that is awesome!!  I am sure she is enjoying all the time spent with you! It's nice to just go out alone sometimes. <3 
@Caledonian thank you  I hope the bow shooting went well!!!
@JCnGrace LOL you two crack me up. :lol: I hope moving the trailer goes smoothly...try to meet in the middle somehow if possible!!

I confess, it's so darn hot here today. I am going to hose Promise off tonight when I feed, because I know she will enjoy it. SO humid today. :icon_rolleyes: I miss the 70 degree weather we had over the weekend..lol. I don't want winter though!! But this humidity is killer.

But work is super busy, I'm about to eat lunch though. I hope you all have a fantastic day!!


----------



## JCnGrace

@Zexious, my favorite would be so hard to pinpoint! Different dogs have been my favorite for different reasons. Laddie (collie) was gorgeous and such a people dog. Molly Marie (collieXshepherd) was extremely intelligent and a good trail dog as long as I rode from home. She got car sick so I never took her camping. Katie (sheltie or collie mixed with ?) was a love bug. Even though she was a little too big to sit in your lap she'd stay there as long as you let her laying upside down for a belly rub. Pooper (chow X malamute) was a big fluffy bear and so gentle with people which was not how her breeding said she should be. Great camp dog, even if I forgot to chain her up before we left camp she'd crawl under the trailer and stay there until we got back. She loved to go anywhere you'd take her and was very well behaved. Devil Dog (rottie, husky boxer mix is our and the vets best guess) because he showed up here in such a mess and has come so far. He was starved, abused, scared of and had no use for people. At around 9 years old it's just been the past couple of years where he'll willing let someone other than a person he knows well pet him so he's still coming along slowly but surely. He was 6-9 months old when hubby found him in our back field with his brother (he disappeared about a year later) He will only be his true self around hubby, step-son and me. I only have pictures of Pooper and DD on the computer and I hope the one of Pooper shows up. I did something to some of my pictures and they always show up for me but not always others.


----------



## JCnGrace

@TuyaGirl, so glad to hear vacation is going well and you've finally had some good weather. Yay for being able to ride Tuya on your own, I'm so proud of you!

@Tazzie, you won the lottery! Being a tack hoarder I'm thinking it would be so much fun to go through all that tack. Lucky, lucky you and congrats! 

@PoptartShop, it was nasty here today too. Poor horses were back to sweating just standing in the barn. 


So when you changed jobs did you get a new variety of places to eat or is your office in the same vicinity as your old place of business? I like trying new places.


Todays job of pulling the trailer out wasn't so bad. Only once did hubby and I about have a go round when he ranted about me not giving him proper hand signals and I bet you can't guess what signal I wanted to give him. LOL Instead I kept my finger to myself and told him when the only signal he was waiting for was when to stop that it shouldn't matter whether I held my hand up or waved my arm (which is what I did). Anyway he shut up after I said that because I think he realized how ridiculous he was being. Being hot and sweaty makes him very grouchy these days because the heat wears him out and makes him aware of getting old and he ain't taking the aging thing so well. 


TJ is such a clown. He pretends he hates getting kisses by pulling his head away and of course I harass him by giving him a kiss anyway. Today after I kissed him on the nose he curled up his top lip. Yes, I know there's a name for that but I can't ever remember how to spell it. Geez I'd just brushed my teeth before going to the barn so my breath couldn't have been that bad!


----------



## Tazzie

@PoptartShop, I thought they were super cute  I hadn't tried telling them to whoa and dangling a carrot before lol it made me laugh! And I know! I'm still in shock about it!! I've ridden in Stubbens and loved them. But my dream saddle is the one I'm praying will fit :lol: if it doesn't, Nick is like "sell it and buy your dream saddle". That was part of her email too. That I could sell what I couldn't use. Though I will admit I'm going to find it SUPER hard to sell based on the sentimental value of it! It really is a once in a lifetime shot of luck! I'm just floored! I'm right there with you with the heat. It's BRUTAL! But I don't want cold and snow either!!
@JCnGrace, I just see one picture, and it's a black and tan pup behind a camper  I really did win the lottery! I still haven't processed everything yet haha! I'm glad pulling the trailer out wasn't as bad as expected! YAY! And men! I'm glad he realized he was in the wrong! LOL silly TJ!!


Ok, so, it gets better. Not only is she sending me three dressage saddles.... but she's also sending me a western show saddle and a western side saddle!! My luck has really changed and I'm in shock! I NEVER expected any of this when I reconnected with her! I was just SUPER happy to have her back in my life, hopefully for good this time! Nick is dying to try out the show saddle, and my mom (who was afraid of me riding after my accident lol) wants me to try side saddle with Diego haha! It does look fun to try! But Izzie HATES western saddles, so can't try it on her!

Last night Nick helped me bring the ponies up to the house so I could clip them for the fair this weekend, and get their hooves trimmed. Izzie was my perfect angel as always, and stood right where I put her for all of her trimming spots. Diego had been a jerk the last time we clipped him, so I had my pocket full of treats and prepared to go slow and praise often. He was fine with the bridle path (he wasn't the last time we did it) and was perfect for his legs (after a small reminder when I turned him around and backed him into my spot so I could do the hinds. His ears were a basket case though. We are pretty certain he'd been ear twitched when he was younger, and he's just funny with his ears in general. I don't clip inside the ears, just fold them closed and trim the long hairs. I had to start with the clippers just off and resting on his ear while I held his halter. After he relaxed, I gave him a cookie and turned them on. He REALLY didn't like that, and kept trying to move his head way from me. I just kept the clippers on his ears and followed. When he relaxed, he got a cookie. I did eventually get them tidied up. They aren't perfect, but they will do. And he let me do them solo, so I'm taking it as a win. He's just such a silly boy with things that I'd expect him to be okay with.

Then the farrier texted. His dad had been in an ATV accident, and the farrier had had a late start to his day. He asked if he could reschedule for Friday, otherwise he wouldn't be out to us until 7:30 and might not make it to see his dad before the 9 pm visitation hours ended. I told him I didn't care if/when they got trimmed, that family came first (I had briefly joked long as they were done before 7:30 pm on Sunday I didn't care when it'd happen, but quickly told him they would survive longer if he couldn't come at all this week). He's not one to lie or exaggerate, so I had no reason to not believe him. And then he sent pictures confirming exactly what he said happened. So send thoughts and prayers his way if you can....

Nick came home with roughly 170 bales of hay, yay! Unfortunately, he's of the notion it'll last all winter. Granted, our pasture is still VERY thick thanks to all this spring like rain, but it definitely has my stress levels up. I asked him what happens if/when we run out of hay. He said he can buy more hay off his brother (hay from the field we got ours) or buy some from his cousin (who managed to get three cuttings in and have more round bales than they know what to do with). So at this point, I HAVE to let him fail or succeed. I never felt that would be enough since it's supposed to be hay for shows this year too. But at this point, he either has to prove me right, or he has to fail miserably and go buy hay. So please, no bashing. I'm not at all pleased with the idea this is enough, but he thankfully has places we will be able to buy it without the disgusting markups people will do mid winter. Thankfully, our pasture is still ridiculously lush, so it'll be interesting to see how far into winter we make it. The Farmers Almanac is predicting I think slightly higher temps, less snowfall, and more precipitation. So we will see what happens I guess. I promise you none of my horses will be ribby by the end of winter though... they usually come out of it fat as ticks.

Work is going to be ridiculously slow, so wish me luck getting through :lol:

Cute Diego pictures with his freshly trimmed self 



















And the trailer full of beautiful hay


----------



## Zexious

@TuyaGirl - So happy to see you  ('see' ha) 
I can't wait to hear about your vacation! Get in a couple more beach rides for me!
@Tazzie - That's amazing! What an awesome haul! When do you get to pick everything up? Be sure to include lots of pictures of all your fancy new tack! (And fingers crossed it all fits!) Diego looks so cute all spiffed up, even if he was a bit of a pill 
Sending good vibes to your farrier's dad.
@JCnGrace - Flehmen response 
(he loves it. you know it, ha!)
POOPER that's the best name. And she's awful cute, too. Boyfriend and I aren't big campers/outdoorsy people--I used to enjoy hiking well enough, but it's not all that realistic with my foot anymore, unless I got hiking boots with like...splint level support haha--but I really hope Finn grows up to be as sweet, well mannered, and well trained as she! How did you train her? (And all your pups?)
My heart goes out to Devil Dog. Poor guy </3 You really are an amazing person for caring for the animals that so many others would overlook.
@PoptartShop - I can definitely relate to the unbearable weather! Stay cool!

Nothing really to confess today c: Work is rather slow (for me more so than for Boyfriend), and it's hot as all heck... So, here's a question for the dog owners here [I brought this up in the thread I made several months ago specifically about dogs, but I feel like it probably doesn't hurt to ask here, too] what're y'all's thoughts on dog parks? I feel like I receive very polarizing responses, all from educated, well informed people (trainers, behaviorists, vets, breeders..)
Some say that they're a nightmare, and to never go to them. Others say they're fine, just to be aware of your surroundings. Thoughts?


----------



## Caledonian

@*Zexious* – Our weather’s starting to cool down now. We’re getting Autumnal days like Sunday and summery days like today. It’s comfortably warm and sunny with a light breeze. Our trees are turning red and yellow and dropping their leaves which is earlier than normal. 

They’re overhauling our building – heating, wiring, some walls – and our offices are a mess, both with the work and people having to move rooms.

I've never had dogs so can't say anything about the parks. My friend's a trainer and she seems to avoid those sorts of areas unless she knows the people and dogs. 

@*JCnGrace* – It’s a shame that people are able to treat dogs like DD that way. Pooper looks huggable.

Collies and crosses are everywhere here. Every yard and farm that I’ve been to has at least one. I see a lot of them on the hills and in the fields with the sheep. I was stuck in a traffic jam a few weeks ago and watched two working a field of sheep while the farmer was rearranging fencing around the back of the truck. It was great to watch them doing their job with very little direction.

My Grandfather had Alsatians as guard dogs and my mum had a Cairn Terrier called Lassie. She’s no idea why she called him that rather than Laddie. He was a tough little guy who worked the outbuildings. He was cute to look at but definitely wasn’t the snuggling type. LOL

Ha! I wished I could’ve yelled at them about the offices but I just gave a ‘we all have to use this space’ talk. I’m not used to sharing my office and the building work is pushing us into each other’s spaces. 

@*TuyaGirl* – Hi, have a good vacation. 

@*PoptartShop* – Hope you get some relief from the heat. I’m not looking forward to winter either and our summer seems to have past so quickly this year.

@*Tazzie* – Diego’s doing well, especially if he’s sensitive around his ears. My thoughts are with your farrier and his family. That’s a terrible thing to happen. 

Work is slow today, I’ve everything ready for meetings tomorrow and an event on Friday. I much prefer the busy ones, as the day flies by.


----------



## JCnGrace

@*Tazzie*, you're only seeing the picture of Devil Dog who is also our current dog. @*Zexious* & @*Caledonian*, are you guys seeing 2 pictures or just 1?

@*Tazzie*, Diego looks good! A lot of horses don't like their ears clipped. Gamble hates clippers anywhere near his head although every once in a while he decides to surprise me and lets me clean up his bridle path with the clippers after I've used scissors to cut the worst of it off. 


Can certainly say a prayer and send good thoughts out for your farrier's dad. Hope the accident wasn't so bad that is causes anything permanent.

@*Zexious*, I've never been to a dog park so can't say. Maybe go by without Finn first and just hang out for a while to see how everything is before deciding to try it with him. Not that it's going to be all the same dogs and people every time but you should get a sense if it's a place where people follow the rules, clean etc...


I trained Molly to do tricks but I'd ask her to do one thing and then she'd go through her whole repertoire without waiting for the next command. LOL Pooper wasn't into the whole trick thing at all. She'd sit and lay down but that was it. Oh and sneeze if I'd sneeze at her first. LOL Devil Dog does a few but seemed to pick them up on his own. He'll lay down on command reluctantly because I think it makes him feel too vulnerable but he's all about shaking hands, sitting up, playing fetch and talking. Other than that I can't say I trained them to do anything. Certainly expect them to have manners and they just do. Molly and Pooper were both outdoor dogs so got to burn off any excess energy. DD is my first indoor dog and I can't let him outside without being on a chain or leash because I've never been able to get him to stay in the yard. A few minutes with me right there and he's ok, the minute something catches his attention off he goes and he has no recall. Frustrates the heck out me but I won't spank him because of his trust issues. Hubby takes him for a daily walk/run with the 4-wheeler to exercise him but at 9 it's more walking than running these days. 

@*Caledonian*, collies originated in Scotland so I'm not surprised you see a lot of them. You guys did a good job with them!


----------



## PoptartShop

@Tazzie Diego looks so handsome.  & that is amazing about the saddles. Stuff like that NEVER happens...I would be on air! :lol: SO awesome!! I can't wait to see photos.
That hay looks good too! Yay!! Hopefully it lasts all winter. I heard that too, I am hoping for less snow...ugh! No bashing here, things happen! Everything will be just fine. 

I am so sorry to hear that about your farrier's father. :sad: & boo to work being slow!  I am so swamped right now...wanna trade? LOL.
@Caledonian Yeah, I can't believe it's about to be September already...summer took forever to get here, yet flew by. :icon_rolleyes: I hate when work is slow! It's busy here so I hope the rest of my day flies. Ahhh!
@Zexious boo times three about your work being slow too! Seems like everyone's is slow today but mine...LOL. I'm JUST NOW eating lunch & it's almost 2PM!

I confess, another super hot day. Gonna hose Promise off again. Last night she really enjoyed it. BUT...of course afterwards, she rolled. LOL.

My happy girl!


----------



## Caledonian

@JCnGrace - Two pictures, big fluffy Pooper and the tan and black DD
@PoptartShop - She looks really well. You can almost hear the laughter when they roll afterwards:smile:


----------



## JCnGrace

She even has a smile on her face @PoptartShop.


I paid today for doing barn chores early yesterday. By the amount of mess they had in there I don't think they'd left the barn since yesterday either. And SMELL OMG it was bad enough to make your eyes water. So when TJ adventured outside to pee while I was cleaning I was telling him what a good boy he is and yelled "YAY TJ!" and clapped, gave him a hug when he came back in (he likes hugs) and then he walked to the front of the lean-to and took a dump. :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## Tazzie

@Zexious, she's bringing it to my mom who will bring it to us when we go to my uncle's wedding in Traverse City end of next month. So whatever will fit in the car is what will come home :lol: at the very least the Dressage saddles will come home since we will be seeing the saddle fitter first weekend of October. It's amazing how it's working out! And yes! I will post pictures! Still praying they fit :lol: I think he's pretty cute too  and thank you. I haven't heard from him, but it's not like we sit and talk regularly anyway. I'm supposed to see him tomorrow to trim our two, so we will see. As for dog parks, I used to go, and my dog had fun, but I don't now. I've seen a lot of accidents come from them, and the worth doesn't always outweigh the risk.
@Caledonian, thank you! I just have to go slow with him on some things, but I'm ok with that. I'd rather build trust instead of use force. It really is terrible for my farrier though  when I talk to him tomorrow I'll know how he's doing. Just so scary. I'm with you about busy days though!
@JCnGrace, dang, I wonder if it's my work computer blocking the image then. I wouldn't be surprised. Izzie doesn't necessarily like her ears being clipped, but I don't clip inside them. I just fold them together and neaten up the long hairs. Diego was very upset about it, but when he calmed he got cookies. We do the ears sparingly, so I'm hoping to override the ear twitch memories in his brain and have him learn it's not terrible, we go fast, and it's not often. When I talked to the farrier on Tuesday he said his dad couldn't move his legs, and had broken his neck and back. He was scheduled for surgery yesterday. I am praying he regains mobility though :sad: naughty ponies making a mess of the shed! Ugh!
@PoptartShop, thank you! I think he's pretty handsome  and I know!! I NEVER get that lucky! I'm still on air from it all too :lol: it's just so exciting! Just PRAYING it fits!! It is super nice hay! I'm really excited about it  going to let the ponies have some of it this weekend at the fair to make sure they like it  and YES! I don't want a ton of snow! I wouldn't mind enough to sled on for a few days, but then it can go away :lol: it was sad hearing about the farrier's dad though  and ugh, I'd trade lol I hate being slow and bored! Such a beautiful girl Promise is!


Well, I've hit an overwhelming moment in my life.

My phone was exploding yesterday afternoon with people trying to contact me. My best friend was told he had to move the big Percheron mare he bred, and she's "still skinny" as per my ex friend. After four months of being with her. From the allegations I've been sent (including pictures) we are looking at neglect cases now. My best friend and I are scrambling to find transport for this mare since my trailer isn't tall enough to get her. She's coming here as a temporary/emergency situation. BFF's dad needs to fence in his property, and I told BFF the sooner the better. Not that we'd kick him out, but our work schedule permits us to only feed grain once a day. I'm working with my vet and have a plan given our schedule to get her to a better weight seeing as she IS pregnant. We don't know the full condition she's in, but we need to get the weight back on. I'll be looking for alfalfa mix hay (per vet) to feed her, and have a plan to get her turned out with my two. BFF will be buying a grazing muzzle so she can get onto the grass sooner rather than later. Obviously since I am not there, and have not witnessed any of it, I've not been posting or saying about it to people who know me in real life. Our focus right now is to get the mare out before animal control is called. Those who would call know we are working to get her out by the end of the weekend, so I don't think they'd call anything yet. But there is plenty of other things going on right now that would cause them to come out.

I don't like her. I actually hate her. But even I can see she is in desperate need of mental help. She needs real, professional help. But she's the kind of person who will not listen to that advice. A lot of her clients have left and taken their horses elsewhere. We just have to get the mare out of there ASAP. BFF thinks he has leads on someone who can do it. Otherwise I'll have to risk putting it out there, and it getting back to ex friend that I'm helping/taking the mare.

It's all just a mess right now. Pictures don't lie, which is the crappy part. I knew she could treat people like crap, but not animals. I do hope those that own the pictures will cause a racket once the mare we are taking is out. It needs to happen. And before anyone says "pictures can be staged", its not pictures of environment. It's wound pictures. Stuff that can't be staged on animals I know/I recognize her barn.

It all just makes us sick. So if anyone knows someone near Cincinnati (kind of where I'm located, not where she is) that has a truck and trailer and willing to help, please contact me. He could contact shippers, but their trailers will never make it in our driveway. So trying to find someone with a personal trailer.


----------



## carshon

@Tazzie just saying if the mare travels well she may lower her head to get into your trailer and would ride fine - especially if she has a hay net to keep her occupied. That is too bad that things have deteriorated that far and it is always the animals that suffer


----------



## PoptartShop

@Tazzie thank you! <3 Gosh, that is a shame about the mare. :sad: I hope you can get her out of there as soon as possible. Ugh. I HOPE worse case she can just lower her head like @carshon said. 

It is a shame. & even more of a shame that the animals are going through crap now, when they don't deserve to.  Please keep us posted.

@JCnGrace LOL oh TJ. :lol: So funny. They always have to mess stuff up after we clean it...:lol:

I put fresh bedding in Promise's stall & whenever I bring her in for dinner, she decides to pee. In. The. Same. Spot. EVERY. Time. 

I confess, today's my Friday! 

Not doing too much this weekend, it says thunderstorms so hopefully that changes...I'd like to do more lunging with Promise & perhaps go for a ride. But we will see. Ugh. Another hot day too.

Just gonna relax the next 4 days...this week at work has been crazy busy & I am drained. Is it 5pm yet????????


----------



## Tazzie

@carshon, I wish it was that simple. But she's a four year old mare with limited hauling. Our trailer currently has a rear tack, making the entry into the trailer SUPER narrow. And then it's a giant step down to get off the trailer. As in, we need a ramp installed (and will have one this winter). We can turn our horses around to get them off. But ours are 14 hands and 15 hands. This mare is over 17 hands, and possibly at 18 hands at this point. Our horses can about smack their heads on the ceiling. I wouldn't feel comfortable hauling her for two hours like that. She's been through enough right now.
@PoptartShop, I'm just so livid I'm shaking. I'll gladly run her over with my truck. No one deserves that crap. Silly mare!! Yay for this being your Friday!! Sorry it's so hot and possibly thunderstorms on your long weekend :sad:


Well guys, the mare has secured a ride, and will be hitting the road at 4:45 this afternoon. Ex friend hit the road for a show in my backyard, leaving this mare in a dry lot with no hay, no grass, not feeding grain, and no water. Someone at least watered her, thank god. But she'll be here around 7 pm or so. Will most likely change our entire plan for the evening (which included bedding stalls at the fairgrounds), but this is vastly more important.

I'm just so mad I'm shaking right now. I'm hoping once she's safely here, the person who sent me disgusting pictures will be releasing them for the world to see.


----------



## JCnGrace

I have to keep this short because I need to get to bed since I have to be on the road by 7:30 am.

@Tazzie, good on you for helping your friend in a pinch. Your ex-friends sounds like she needs a mental evaluation.

@PoptartShop, enjoy your 4 day weekend!


----------



## Tazzie

@JCnGrace, I'd never turn my back on him. He's literally my best friend ever. And yeah... she absolutely needs a mental evaluation. But she won't ever get one. She'd rather blame literally everyone else.


Well, the mare arrived last night around 8 pm. I took video of her upon arrival for my own use (aka, protect our behinds in case she tries to stoop super low and try and turn us in for the condition of the horse). I will share this picture I snapped in our backyard while she grazed like a maniac. She never lifted her head from the grass while we had her out. Mind you, the mare was thin when she arrived at ex friend's place. But ex friend has had her for FOUR MONTHS. There is zero excuse for her to still be on the thin side.

We put her in the massive open stall at our house with six buckets of water (I told my best friend the minimum amount was four, but we could hang more) and just over a third of a bale of hay. She had a bit of hay left this morning, and dove into the nice, soft stuff I gave her this morning (tossed roughly half a bale). Drank about 2 buckets, and was covered in shavings from scratching her back and napping. Didn't seem stressed or anything, which was good.

She needs her feet done badly, but that is where she's also been failed. She doesn't know why you want her to pick up/hold up her feet. She'll pick them up, and put them right back down. So Nick and I will be working with her on it, and when we have the farrier come out we will also have the vet in the event we need to sedate her.

Also kind of petty addition. Back in April, ex friend demanded she needed my ex BO, and so they arranged to have Izzie go there for her vaccines, coggins, etc. instead of to the vaccine clinic at home. I was NOT happy, but had no choice as Izzie needed her paperwork for Equine Affaire. I gave her a blank check filled out to her since I didn't know what the vet would charge. Well, she hadn't filled it out when we had our blow up. So I told my best friend I was doing a stop payment on the check ($25). If she went to cash it around then, best friend would pay her since he hadn't paid his portion for the house we rented. Nick and my best friend thought I was crazy to think of it as a good investment, and thought she'd just cut her loses and forget it. I knew better. Apparently she's been smugly telling people around her barn she still has my check, and is "waiting for a time Katie least expects it." Joke will be on her when it's a cancelled check.

At this point, it's all I can do to not blast her crappy business everywhere. It's full on shameful really.

Here is the mare as of last night. At this angle you can't see her ribs, but in the video they are clear as day.


----------



## phantomhorse13

@*Caledonian* : Tablet sounds like my kind of snack! figures you got stuck riding in the rain and then the sun was out for work; isn't that always how it goes.. 

@*Tazzie* : well Izzie's color results means you could have a foal just about any color, depending on what stallion you breed her to.. and heterozygous for grey gives you a 50/50 shot of that color staying! love the tractor pic - wall worthy for sure. the ponies are looking great. cannot wait to see how the tack does on the horses.. so many choices! glad Noir is now in a safe place and let karma do its work on the ex-friend. :evil: 

@*PoptartShop* : hope you and the bf had a nice dinner for his bday. cupcakes and promise - what could be better? 

@*JCnGrace* : I love seeing all the color on your horses. and love the kitties!! 

@*carshon* : I will be interested to hear how the CBD oil does. 

@*Zexious* : if ranting or dumping makes you feel any better, than go for it. Finn is adorable!! congrats on graduation. will you continue with more classes? 

@*blue eyed pony* : you are very brave to ride bareback in just a halter! i think you both look lovely in the pics. 

@*TuyaGirl* : enjoy the last of you vaca!


Last weekend, DH and I went up to Maine for an endurance ride. The whole story, with lots more pics, is in my journal.

I rode Flo in her first 100 miler, and she rocked it!


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










































This week I have been super slow in getting much of anything done, as I am so enamored with Kestrel. She is settling in great. If the rain keeps up today, I hopefully will have an excuse to stay inside and keep updating my journal, which of course will include way too many puppy pics. Here is a preview of the cuteness:


----------



## JCnGrace

@Tazzie, I'm glad that mare is under your care now, she needs it! 


OK a word of advise from an ex-banker but please call your bank and confirm because I've been an ex since the mid nineties so rules may have changed. Come Oct renew the stop payment order because they only stay on for 6 months. While a check is also only good for 6 months you have 2 issues that could come up. She could get crafty and change the date especially if you wrote it like (open top)4-20-18, that 4 can easily be changed to a 9. Or the bank teller doesn't catch the date and cashes it anyway. That doesn't create such a problem in itself because the bank will reverse it back out when you catch it but in the meantime it may cause other checks you write and want paid to be returned for non-sufficient funds. Seen that happen way too many times and it's a mess. Your bank would eventually reimburse you for all their charges but you have the embarrassment of bounced checks and possibly fees from whoever you wrote check to that bounced.

@phantomhorse13, AAAARGH, GRABBY HANDS!!! Little Kestrel is just too cute! You know how some women get itchy fingers when they see a new baby because they want to sit and rock it? Well I get those itchy fingers for puppies. LOL


Flo looks like she worked up a good sweat! Hope you had a blast.


My hubby complaint of the day. LOL It's bad enough that he always makes us late when we go somewhere together but yesterday he asked what time I needed to leave (had to take mom on errands and she had a 10:00 am hair appointment) and I told him no later than 7:30. At 7:26 he says "OH I forgot to check the air pressure in your truck tires and I think they're low." They were and so then he had to take the time to add air too and he has to gauge them umpteen times due to his OCD. And of course since every tire was at 30 pounds of pressure when they should have been at 34 it makes it seem like he let the air out previously on purpose. Not that he would have done that but that's where my mind went anyway. I'm lucky I didn't get a speeding ticket on my way up there trying to make the time up. I did get her there on time. 


So hair appointment and take her to the grocery store where she spent around 38 bucks but we had to go back and forth through that grocery store I don't know how many times because she had COUPONS and she didn't have them memorized and after she got one thing she'd look at the next coupon and it'd be for something back on the other end of the store. She kept saying "well, I don't really need this but I have a coupon". I looked at the coupons and they didn't expire until the end of October. Bless her heart! LOL I didn't get home until a little after 5 and since there's no rest for the weary had to go do chores.


Farrier will be here at 9:00 am. 2 days in a row of having to wake up with the alarm. YUCK!


----------



## Zexious

@JCnGrace - coupons...COUPONS... they drive me crazy for that very reason, haha! I feel like they sucker you (me?) into buying things you (I...) wouldn't have otherwise. I also hear you on the Hubby thing; Boyfriend is very similar. I feel like he waits until the most inopportune times to do things! Like... "I said we were leaving at x:xx time. Why wait until twelve minutes before to do that?" x.x

@phantomhorse13 - Definitely! Poorly behaved dogs are one of my (albeit, many) pet peeves, so we'll probably continue until there are no more classes to take. 
Kestrel is very sweet!! Congratulations on the new addition! Where did you get her? c:

@Tazzie - Poor girl ): Good on you for being the bigger person, and for taking this sweet mare on for the time being. Definitely keep us in the loop on her progress!

@PoptartShop - Enjoy your little staycation! c:

I confess... school is back is session, which wouldn't mean much if I didn't live in a college town. The combination of bad drivers, the huge increase in traffic, and the exceptionally poor urban planning are really something else xD

EDIT - typo :')


----------



## JCnGrace

@Zexious, I quit letting coupons sucker me into buying when I figured out that very thing. Now when I go shopping I take the coupons along, get what I want to get and then go through them before getting in the checkout line to see if I have a coupon for anything in my cart. I am bad about buying more than we need in general though.


Farrier visit went well and the ponies were in good behavior mode. 


My niece sent me an e-mail about one of her horses' latest affliction and it was sure a new one on me. Ear teeth! According to her vet sometimes horses are born with more teeth than they need and while they don't develop and usually don't cause a problem on occasion these little rice sized teeth will develop a cyst around them (there's a name for the cyst but I forgot it already) and then eventually the cyst will start draining pus which according to niece was very stinky. Once they start that they won't heal until that tooth is removed but it was something he could do in the field so Robin got her ear tooth removed. I hope none of mine ever get one because the surgery was pretty messy.


----------



## Caledonian

Ear teeth! That's a new one for me. I had to google it. Not a subject for breakfast time LOL


----------



## TimWhit91

I took Finnie for a ride in the hills today. It was...interesting. we went about 8 miles trotting, loping and walking mixed in. She was still prancy and wanting to go, so I decided to take her down a ravine so she would have to watch her feet to not trip on stuff. I saw a canal crossover from the top of the ridge, and wanted to ride back on the canal bank. Well...that didn't work. Get all the way down there and the cross over is not accessible from there after all. So I took her up another ridge that looked less steep from the bottom. No go, a quarter of the way up she decided she really was tired after all and wasn't going up that hill.I got off and lead her for a bit. SO not in shape. I got to what I thought was the top...more bad news. Super steep. So back down we went. Then we followed the ravine back up, then I had to lead her up the steep part to get back up to the top of the hill. Oh, and my water bottle fell out of my bag at some point. So we got to ride all the way back to the barn with no water.

Good news, Finnie figured out what hard work is. I rode her almost the whole way back with the reins on her neck, her head low, and a nice calm walk. Maybe next time she will conserve her energy in case I take her on another crazy adventure.


----------



## TimWhit91

I would add pictures, but the stupid mobile version doesn't let me and it won't change to full view. Grr.


----------



## TimWhit91

My favorite picture. We stopped for a breather halfway up the hill. And yes, my rein tie broke, boo.


----------



## Zexious

@TimWhit91 - A lovely picture!
@Caledonian - I was about to google it, but I think you've saved me c:
@JCnGrace - Yikes, that sounds awfully unpleasant!
Out of curiosity (you absolutely don't have to share if you don't want to, or if you don't know the answer) how much do oral surgeries on horses normally run?

I confess...
That I think I need to cut some social media outlets from my life. I scroll through Facebook when I "have nothing to do" (my time could always be spent more efficiently, let's be real) and I find that it just frustrates me.


----------



## JCnGrace

@Caledonian, hope you were able to finish your breakfast. LOL

@TimWhit91, she looks like a Queen surveying her kingdom!

@Zexious, I wouldn't mind answering if I knew the answer but I didn't ask her. I don't know that it'd even be considered oral surgery since it was actually at the base of her ear. 


I think if I did Facebook I'd never get anything done. So far I have resisted the lure of it. At the same time I'm not one who believes you have to spend every waking moment being productive either so if that's what you enjoy doing, keep on. I think we all need mindless little moments throughout the day to give our brain a rest. LOL


----------



## phantomhorse13

@*JCnGrace* : amazing how men can always find _something_ that needs doing at the last instant!! and coupons can be very useful, but better be organized beforehand. I hate shopping, so I sure as heck wouldn't be going back around the store repeatedly. 

@*Zexious* : I think taking classes is a great idea. I tried to find some around here, but the closest one was 45 min away! I posted in my journal about how I got Kestrel. College town.. ugh! if you are frustrated by certain people on facebook, you can always unfollow them. that is my go-to action for anybody that posts anything political.. 

@*TimWhit91* : your ride sounds like quite an adventure! lovely view


Thursday, I got a bit of saddle time with Gina. I rode Amish. We moseyed around the Big Square. Despite the forecast being for cooler temps, it was still hot and humid..




















This weekend has not been a holiday for us so far, as we have been doing a lot of stuff around the place. Saturday morning, we started the day putting the 300 bales of second cutting hay away. The loft at our place is full, so we had to take all the hay over to the main farm, where luckily we can use the end of the loft that the big bales Keith makes don't fit into. Thank goodness it was at least overcast, as it was still crazy humid and hardly cold.

Then the real fun began. DH wants to run electric out to the new building, so we figured the sooner the better so maybe grass would grow a bit before winter. The trencher hasn't been used in years, but DH takes good care of his equipment so we had no issues with it running. As always, I am so thankful for the skid loader! Kestrel is getting great exposure to all sorts of crazy things and she is amazingly unconcerned.










We had to dig out right beside the buildings by hand, which was more than enough for me.. it would have taken me a week to dig all 200 feet! We also finished leveling out around the back of the building, as the excavator finally came to remove his topsoil shaker - though of course even that couldn't be easy. It had sunk into the ground and the landing gear wouldn't come down enough to get it hitched to the truck. Keith had to come over with the big tractor and bucket to lift it up, as it was too heavy for our skid.

Saturday evening, we had an guest. A member of the Canadian endurance team for WEG and her lovely mare stayed the night on their way down to North Carolina. It was great to have an excuse to quit work before dark! While we had never met this woman (she had gotten our name from a mutual friend who stayed here in the past), I have found just about all endurance people to be easy to talk to, so we enjoyed some good conversation. She got on the road Sunday morning for the next leg of her journey. 

Then it was back to the trench. While DH bored a hole through the concrete, I laid conduit, fished the rope through it, and then buried it. That doesn't sound too bad, but after 5 hours my hands were blistered (and yes, I was wearing work gloves) and I think I had sweat off 10 pounds. Kestrel was always happy to help though!















I was so tired I could have laid down beside her and gone to sleep!

Today we have done some odds and ends projects and I have started to get my stuff together for next weekend (I am going to the Big South Fork ride with Lani!). The family is having a picnic a bit later this afternoon, so it will be nice to relax.


----------



## Caledonian

@*Zexious* & @*JCnGrace* - I resisted social media, until my work forced us to connect our personal sites to the work’s ones, which meant that I had to create them for facebook and twitter. :icon_rolleyes: Over here, they’re encouraging people to give up social media for September. I think a lot of people will take the opportunity for a break and may not return when they realise how stressful the sites can be.

@*TimWhit91* – lovely picture 

@*phantomhorse13* - your holiday sounds like hard work 


@Tazzie - that's a terrible story about the horse. At least things will improve now.



I confess that I rode on Friday morning and I was nearly late for work. It was too nice to miss a blue sky and rolling mists, although it was chilly enough to see our breathes. I knew I didn’t have long so I stayed close to the yard and schooled in one of the fields. Concentrating on him and riding figures was quite engrossing and time flew past. It was a good way to start the day though. 

I’m glad I did, as the weather at the weekend was too wet and misty to ride and I was sore from carrying equipment at work on the Friday. After the housework was finished I’d a very lazy weekend. 

I hope everyone’s having a good holiday.:smile:


----------



## JCnGrace

@phantomhorse13, I bet the ride along that river is a pretty one. You are in an area with great scenery. Kestrel is such a cutie, she worked hard and needed a rest too. LOL

@Caledonian, I'll trade you some 90+ degree F weather for a little of your chilly weather. Wouldn't it be nice if things could work like that. LOL Ugh HOUSEWORK! That should be a 4 letter word and I'll be doing plenty of it this week in preparation for houseguests that are coming Sunday - Tuesday. It's actually family coming...mom + unknown number of sisters (I have 3) and maybe sister-in-law. I haven't heard the final headcount yet.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

Kestrel is cuteness overload. I love her 

I'm a bit behind, is Flo new to your herd?


----------



## TuyaGirl

Taking the chance to update on this thread on small break at work. I will forget many things so I am sorry in advance, plus I have some catching up to do in the office, so time is limited
@PoptartShop I am very pleased to know that you and Promise are getting along so well and having lots of fun together! She is absolutely adorable!  Those cupcakes looked delicious too! And I hope you had a nice time at Bf's birthday and during this small vacation, fingers crossed you had no storms
@Tazzie Oh my, I would be overwhelmed too if I received all those riding items. You were very lucky and I hope that your favourites fit  It's so nice to see the future barn growing up every day. You have a good heart to try and help with this mare situation, keep updating on her, she is very pretty despite her poor condition.


@phamtomhorse13 I love all the pictures you share of your rides. Lovely scenario! Flo is beautiful, glad she rocked it  And what to say of Kestrel? I would be in love too! Please smell the baby fur for me, because I love how it smells, lol! She is quite a helper 
@blue eyed pony your mare is looking really good. Glad the bareback ride was good!
@Caledonian I would love to have the chance to ride before I got to work. It would make my day go better I believe. Heck I wish I could just feel the horse's smell, that would help too  Seems it's getting colder in there, huh?

@Zexious since I found out some horse health / nutrition / training pages on Facebook I spend HOURS there. Too many I would say. And I find memes funny too 

@JCnGrace Glad your boys and girls were good for the farrier. I checked the ear tooth on Google, ouch!!  Hope the family gathering goes well. Your momma has very funny episodes, like the teeth one, many many pages ago 


So yeah, vacation was good but ended. And I didn't miss the big city a bit! 

But I had the chance to enjoy my mare as it used to be again, which was so good! As you recall lately we had a lot of whoas, like horses (stallions or greenies) being ridden / trained at the time I could use the arena, lameness, weather, myself (lol) you name it.
She was just a little heard bound, that resumed to some whinnies to her friends, but never ran away from me in all those acres when I came to catch her, and never did anything silly being handled, except when BO put the fly spray on and she sat on the floor breaking the rope, but had nothing to do with riding so we're good 
She spent a couple nights in and was very chill too, no prancing, nothing. First time out of the arena alone we went all the way trotting at the speed of a walk, lol, and she tried to go back, but nothing serious, and pretty much normal, I would say. The next times we went with BO's daughter and her bff mare, so all was good, and Sunday morning I had the best ride this year so far, just the two of us. Tuya was very forward, I had to let her trot for a long while, but when asked to walk she obeyed, and we did a lot of changing directions on the trail, would go back to barn and return to the trail again, and she was promptly ok with all that. I am still sore today, but a very good sore  Yay us!! 


On another note, the pasture is getting more rare, although it's very big, and she lost some condition, nothing too serious, so when vet came to fix her teeth, I asked him about it and he told me to go back to feeding her the protein supplement (he even complimented me on the choice, yay me, lol), and add pure sunflower oil to her feed. So that's where we are at. She didn't come to the upper part of pasture to get her feed sometimes, but now BO will go to her if needed be. I left her in pasture when I came home, and I was so proud of her that I felt like a momma letting her little daughter in school when I saw her run to her friends, lol!

Then I went to give her a final hug and she didn't ran from me but looked at me embarrassed, like if saying 'don't do it in front of my friends', lol!

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## TuyaGirl

Forgot @TimWhit91! Lovely sight and horse, seems you had an interesting ride 


Second day of work and tired of it already, lol! Glad I have some really nice people in city to make my return not as bleh


----------



## PoptartShop

@Tazzie poor mare, I am so glad you could take her in right now though, it is horrible that she was in those conditions. Just insane. I hate people.  Makes me so mad. I am sure she is loving the grass & being spoiled. Noir deserves it. 
@Caledonian that's great you got to ride this weekend, happy the weather cooperated for once. :lol: & I'd almost be like for work too...LOL the time flies when you are at the barn!
@JCnGrace glad the horses were good for the farrier! Ear teeth, never heard of that...I will be sure to Google AFTER I eat lunch. LOL :lol:
@phantomhorse13 sounds like a busy weekend! Love the ride, looks like such great scenery.  And omg your puppy is just adorable. I want one so bad LOL. :lol: So cute!! Enjoy the picnic!
@TuyaGirl welcome back! Ugh, it sucks when vacations end. :sad: They are never long enough. I am so glad you are enjoying your girl!  LOL isn't that so cute! It does feel like they are our kids and we are the momma!
So glad Tuya is doing well and you are enjoying her <3 And ugh, today was my first day back - totally busy already lol.

@TimWhit91 gorgeous picture.  That looks lovely!
@Zexious I hear ya. I mostly go on FB for the funny memes & to pass time.

I confess, I had a really nice 4-day weekend. Went by too fast but...when does it not? Being back to work today was rough, it's super busy & I have a lot to do.

Lunged Promise a lot this weekend Got a nice ride in around the property.  I also went swimming! It was so hot this weekend.

Another hot day. Promise is gonna enjoy a nice rinse off later!
Had some BBQ yesterday, it was yummy.  I need to get back on my low-carb diet though...gained 15lbs since I got with my bf. Happy weight is real, lol.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Today, I got in a ride with Nicole. Despite the calendar saying it's September, it feels more like July. So we went out early and kept the ride short and flat by doing the small loop. Even so, everyone was soaked in sweat by the time we got back to the barn.





























When I got home, I alternated packing for Big South Fork with playing with Kestrel. She is starting to learn about the leash.











I head down to Lani's tonight and we head for Tennessee first thing in the morning!


----------



## JCnGrace

Welcome back from vacation @TuyaGirl! 

@PoptartShop, did they get the phones fixed?

@phantomhorse13, have a good and safe trip!


I think my horses were in a stupor from the heat today. I'd ask them to move and they'd stand there. Apply a little pressure with my hand and they'd just lean on my hand but not move their feet. Had to get on more than one to wake up and pay attention. I'd finally get them to move up or back a few steps so I could clean underneath where they were standing and they'd move right back before I was done. Was going to spray off Thunder & Frecks, Thunder didn't want to leave the barn (can normally lead him with a hand under his jaw) so I brought Frecks out and started spraying her and then Thunder came up and tried to shove her out of the way so he could get sprayed. He got into trouble. Today was a day I would have given most of them away. LOL 


Finally heard the head count for next week and only mom & 1 sister coming. Thank goodness I don't have to climb up in the attic and search for the air mattress. We're taking mom to one of the casinos one day and a winery the other. Man that makes her sound like she's got some vices. Not that she doesn't just not those. LOL Now if she pulls the same stunt she did last time we took her on vacation of saying she wants to go somewhere but when we get there decides she doesn't want to be there after all I might turn her over my knee like she used to do to me. At least we're staying close to home, at least my home, so we can bring her back and I can get away by going to the barn. Poor sis is stuck though because she won't want to hang out in the barn.


----------



## Tazzie

@phantomhorse13, yup! Though I do hope for a grey :lol: I'm goofy like that haha! Yes, I desperately need to get pictures printed to hang up  I took them all down when we repainted earlier this year, and planned to update them. My walls are currently bare... it's sad lol and oh yeah, karma is about to come on her in a sh!t storm. I'm glad Flo did so well for you, and you got to ride with Gina and Nicole! Good luck this weekend! Kestrel is adorable!! Yay for getting hay and getting electric started for the new building.
@JCnGrace, everyone keeps telling me "oh I can't wait to see her in xx months!!" No pressure!! Haha! But in all seriousness, I won't stop trying different things until I see results. I don't do thin. And thanks for the heads up! When I had it done, the banker herself told me the check will be marked cancelled for two years, at which point it'd be too late to cash it. I'm still watching my bank account like a hawk though. I'm glad you made your mom's appointment! And such patience when shopping with her too! I wish I could wake up regularly without alarms lol I'm glad the farrier went well though! And ear teeth are new to me too! Alright then! Sounds like ponies really wanted to test you yesterday!
@Zexious, I plan to keep everyone updated. There are a lot of people who met her who have been asking me to keep them posted too. Given the nature of the small horse community though, I haven't said a word on my Facebook that she's here. More so to respect my best friend who is feeling burned at the moment. Good luck dealing with school traffic! I like Facebook when I'm at work, I don't have much to do, I can't tool around on some things online (work blocks a lot of stuff), and I can't open a book and read. I work in a lab so there is a lot of down time to be had.
@Caledonian, yeah, no one is happy right now. And I'm hoping I can get her condition to improve at a good rate! I'm glad you got to ride! Yay! Sorry the weekend wasn't overly nice though 
@TuyaGirl, thank you! I'm hoping so too  just the Dressage saddles are coming first since I won't have room for the western saddles. I'm so stoked! Tonight we are picking up the trusses, so hopefully we can work on them tomorrow (I'd like to ride tonight, and tomorrow we are introducing the big mare to the herd; we can be working on the barn and watching them). I'll keep everyone posted on her though  I'm glad you got so much time with your sweet girl and that you got to ride! YAY! I hope the protein supplement helps her again. Tis the season for reduced quality pasture unfortunately :/
@PoptartShop, I'm glad we could too. And so is my best friend. It makes me mad looking at her that this ex friend didn't even try. My best friend thinks she's already starting to look a bit better, and I said it's amazing what unlimited hay and water will do for a horse.... she does love the attention though! I'm glad you managed pony time on your four day weekend! YAY! And haha yes! Happy weight is indeed a thing!


Well, this weekend was an odd one for sure. Friday Nick helped move into the fairgrounds as I intended to show Sunday. Sunday my best friend (the one who is breed leasing the mare) came to help me. Got both of my ponies bathed and ready for the show. Father in law hauled them up to the fairgrounds. We watched a lot of the show before it was our time. Got Izzie ready to do halter, and something wasn't right. At all. She was excessively head shy, which she has never been before in her life. I'd had an odd feeling all day too and couldn't put my finger on it. I showed Diego, and my best friend showed Izzie. We were fourth and fifth respectively out of five. MULTIPLE people told us after that the placings were bogus (ex friend won the class when really she shouldn't have). With something just feeling off, I scratched both riding classes. I just felt like I'd be in for major trouble if I rode. I couldn't explain it either. Watched as ex friend almost hit the ground before costume to then lose to the other three entries. She won english pleasure, but best friend and I firmly believe they read the card backward since the horse who took second SHOULD have been second to last. I'd had a discussion with show management about her. He had asked what had happened to us when I requested I not be by my ex friend. So, I filled him in including about the mare. He was disgusted. Said our new place would now be where we were this weekend. Then, my best friend had a brilliant thought. He said if the class was open to more than just saddleseat, then why have the saddleseat judge judging it. SO! Ex friend will be in for a surprise next year when the Arabs are judged by the open judge instead. Meaning no more not walking and still winning the class (yes that actually happened).

Monday we went to play at the fair and then bring the ponies home. Upon looking at Izzie, she had a swollen right hind. She's never stocked up, she's never kicked the wall, etc. I'd hate to think the thoughts I had, but when I told people Izzie being off and the leg, their immediate thought was the same. We think ex friend messed with my horse while we were away from the barn. There isn't a reason for my normally calm mare to be looking wild eyed at a brush when I'm just trying to brush her face. And then the leg. Thankfully she appears sound on it, but I don't know what to think honestly. I'm just annoyed and mad. Ex barn owner also wasn't allowed to even look at us. As my best friend said, my ex friend is treating him like "this is my toy. I don't want my toy, but you can't have it or touch it. It's mine." She apparently broke up with him in June and he's still paying her bills. It's a disgusting situation.

Anyway, the mare has some issues we are working to resolve. Her ground manners are iffy at best. She either won't stand still for fly spray, or cow kicks the bottle. Neither is fun at all. She's afraid of hoses and water too. All of this was supposed to be resolved by ex friend, and what my best friend was paying for. So everyone is a little mad. She gets to be turned out with our two tomorrow though, so will see how that goes.

She did get to meet our babies Sunday though. Aside from Izzie doing her normal strike and squeal, there was no drama.





































Our huge stall makes her look small/normal size lol










And the other night. She wanted more dinner lol


----------



## PoptartShop

@phantomhorse13 is that Sassafras?!!  Ahhh looks like a great ride.  I can't wait to get back there soon!!!! I love it! Tennessee will be fun, have a great time! And I love the picture of Kestrel. Sooo cute!!!
@Tazzie she better not have messed with your horse. Ugh. Sounds very unusual though, I agree, for her to act that way when you were just trying to brush her.  
Glad to hear she is sound, but that is still ridiculous. What is wrong with people. And that situation does sound disgusting. Makes me sick. Awwww, I love the pictures. Izzie is not a dramatic mare & I think they will continue to get along just fine.  So cute.
As for the ground manners, I figured she would have some. Once she figures out you guys mean no harm (which she will in NO time, she is already being spoiled!), she will get over it. And that purple halter is so cute on her...I think that just may be her color.  She is probably loving all the attention and care. <3

@JCnGrace yes, at like 4:45 that day they were fixed. LOL, of course at the END of the day. :lol: But they are working fine now! LOL the winery sounds good...I love wineries. :lol: That will be fun, & yay for not having to get out the air mattress!! And gosh, the heat is probably why they were being like that. I know my mare can get a bit testy in the heat too lol.

I confess, the attorneys are at trials all day, yet still emailing me a ton of stuff to do. I am so busy. Ugh...but at least it's already Wednesday, right? Another hot 90 degree day. :lol: One step closer to the weekend!! 
Nothing really to update...boring boring boring lol.


----------



## carshon

I confess I started building an ark over the weekend. We have had over 6 inches of rain in the last 6 days - and it is thundering now. My daughter was home from school over the long weekend and we could not ride because it rained! I have horses feet to trim but they are so caked in mud I am letting them go. It is supposed to rain most of this week and be in the high 80's with tons of humidity. I am so tired of being sticky and smelling my sweaty self! They say this weekend should be dry and in the low 80's. I am hoping to go for my first solo ride since my daughter left. I have a friend I could invite but honestly just looking forward to riding on my own. this will be Tillie's first solo ride since I purchased her so we will see how it goes!


----------



## JCnGrace

You'll do fine with her @Tazzie. You have plenty of good pasture and that helps more than anything. The hills will help her build muscle. 

@PoptartShop, boring = no drama going on which is good in my book!

@carshon, the weather pattern must be hanging over you, no rain here.


I confess that I still get thrilled at the sight of a rainbow. I could see one leg coming out of the clouds this evening but couldn't see the arch and I still thought it was beautiful. Funny thing was it hadn't rained at all here on the ground but it must have been further up in the atmosphere.


Horses are still in their stupor. Not quite as bad as yesterday but Cutter wanted to stand right on top of the manure pile I was raking together in the barn before toting it out. I had to go unroot Gamble from the spot he was rooted to in order to get him to come into his stall. Flash wanted to stare out the door instead of getting in his stall so TJ decided he'd go in it. SHEESH! I'll be glad when this heat wave is over.


Another confession. I did not clean Thunder and Frecks side of the lean to tonight. I'd been running errands in town all afternoon into evening and I was more than ready to take a load off my feet so decided they could go a day without having a clean barn. I'll regret it tomorrow. LOL


----------



## Zexious

@JCnGrace - Sometimes it's about the "little" things, you know? A rainbow is always a welcome sight in my book!
@carshon - Hoping things dry up soon! We're receiving pretty similar weather here in Texas. Yuck. 
Has anyone been keeping up with the news in Japan? (Random, I know...but hear me out!) They're getting absolutely pummeled by one of the worst typhoons in modern history.
@PoptartShop - I know that feel!
@Tazzie - My goodness, it sounds like there's a lot of drama happening with ex friend and those surrounding her! It sucks, but I guess there's one in every group. It's just a shame that the horses suffer because of it, in this situation. I'm sure Izzie is happy to be home and safely away from the nut jobs! Give her an extra kiss for me <3 Sending good vibes to the mare, and hoping everything goes smoothly during turnout!
@phantomhorse13 - It's just barely September, but I'm ready for it to feel like December/January! xD
Kestrel is just so cute <3
@TuyaGirl - The first few days back after vacation are always the hardest! I call them "hangover" haha!
@ShirtHotTeez - /wave 

I confess that ... life is strange!
I hope to make it to the library this afternoon. What's everyone reading right now? Anything good?


----------



## carshon

I confess that our family has suffered a terrible tragedy. My husband partially ran over our 14 1/2 yr old dachshund yesterday afternoon. He did not run her over but the tire grabbed her skin and degloved it from her back. She was still wagging her tail and licking our faces when we took her to the vet - unfortunately there was so much skin tore that the vets did not think she would survive the 2 hour surgery and recommended we put her to sleep. We work at this vet clinic and 3 of the 4 vets came in to look at her and all cried with us as we made the hard decision. My husband feels horrible and I have cried all night - her litter mate is wandering the house looking for her. They have never been apart. 

This has been one of the hardest pet losses for us. Till we meet again Sophie - we all loved you.


----------



## JCnGrace

OH NO @*carshon*, I am so sorry for your loss! I wish I had the words that would give you some comfort but I don't think they've been invented yet. Hugs of support going out to you and your family.


----------



## PoptartShop

@carshon oh no! :sad: I am so, so terribly sorry for your loss. Hugs and support for you, I am so sorry that happened.  I can't even imagine what you are going through.

@JCnGrace me too. Whenever I see one, I get so excited like OMG THERE'S A RAINBOW! Lol, I have to take pictures of it every time. :lol: They are pretty. Omg, I'm sure they will be making a mess. :lol: But, hey, you need your rest too!

I confess, today is yet another crazy busy day at work. You'd think since the attorneys are at a trial from yesterday-tomorrow, they would be busy & not email me...HA. LOL, I have so much to do still! Finally eating lunch.

I also confess, another super hot, humid day it is...I am actually looking forward to the rain the next few days & over the weekend - we need it. Supposed to be in the 70's this weekend too, which will be nice for a change.

I ALSO CONFESS, I won't be going on any trails anytime soon. :sad: Hunting season has started, so locally I can't really go to many places around my barn, but I could still go to Fair Hill, however...my friend's husband is back to riding now, so the chances of ME going on a ride with her are slim now. :sad:
Kinda sucks, because I told her we can take turns, BUT she's like no he's going to want to ride with me all the time. I was a bit hurt by that, but whatever...is what it is I guess. If that's how she wants to be. Whatever.

I can ride Promise around the property/neighborhood which is fine of course, & there's some trails apparently closeby to the property (they need to be mowed out though, so that's a no) but it will kinda suck not going out a lot like I used to.

She has a 3-horse trailer, but her husband's horse is a huge Belgian draft, so he takes up 2 spots. :lol:

I have a lot of groundwork & whatnot I need to do with Promise, but of course it kinda sucks I won't be adventuring much now. I need my own trailer...LOL. My boyfriend is planning on getting a truck in a year or 2, then we will get a trailer. Once my car is paid off, because I definitely can't afford another loan right now.

Sorry for all that blabbing, LOL!


----------



## Tazzie

@PoptartShop, exactly... but after our text exchange on Friday, I wouldn't put it past her at all. I just want her to leave me alone. I am thankful she's sound though. I had hoped to ride yesterday, but was way too hot and humid. Tonight we are turning the mare out, so won't ride while they establish ranking... hahaha about Izzie though! She actually is quite dramatic around other horses. She wants to be herd boss, and wasn't allowed to at our last place. So she made sure Diego knew it, and will probably tell the big mare that Izzie herself is in charge :lol: she rears and strikes how a stallion normally would. Massive drama queen, and we call her a witch with a B :rofl: big mare knows we mean her no harm, just that she was supposed to have had training at ex friends house, and the more I handle her, the more evident it becomes she had nothing. And yes! My best friend said the same thing! He bought her that halter as it's a breakaway, and I will NOT turn out without a breakaway. She will have to remain haltered for a while to ensure I can catch her (and I'll probably halter Izzie too for everyone's safety). Have to fix it already though as apparently some screw fell out of the leather piece. Going to have Nick fix it tonight before we bring her down. Fingers crossed it all goes smoothly. And thank goodness it's almost the weekend!!

I'm sorry about your friend though  ugh! Yes, your own truck and trailer would be super nice! It'll all come in time though!
@carshon, I am so so sorry about your loss. Hugs to you from us :sad:
@JCnGrace, she's already starting to look a lot better. Everyone is super pleased with it, which makes me happy  and yes! Her haunches will be amazing when she's sent to my best friend's place! I love rainbows too  and man! I hope they snap out of whatever trance they are in! Goodness!
@Zexious, it's a mess. Hopefully soon it'll be all over and we can just move on. So over it all! I'll be giving Izzie a ton of kisses today since I didn't get to see her yesterday (Nick fed after we picked up the tin and trusses for the barn, and I took care of the big mare). I'm really hoping it goes smooth though! I get so stressed out introducing another member! Neither Izzie or Diego seem like the type to run a horse through a fence, so I'm just hoping the big mare won't kick them. She could do some serious damage! Life is strange though! I'm reading The Horse Dancer by Jojo Moyes. I only just started it, but it's decent. She wrote Me Before You as well.



Well last night was a big night  picked up the tin and trusses for the barn! We are still waiting on a couple pieces of tin (was ordered separately), but I'm ecstatic! HOPING to get the trusses up tonight. So pray for no rain lol I'd LOVE if we could do the trusses tonight, and the roof tomorrow. That way we can have a dry area FINALLY.














































The kids conked out while driving to get it too. I don't know about you all, but I don't think they are related at all.... :rofl:










And a bad cell phone in the dark picture of the big mare


----------



## Caledonian

@*Zexious* – I watched the weather in Japan on the news as well. It’s been awful and they’ve been hit with a 6.7 earthquake and mudslides as well on the north island. 

@*JCnGrace* – I know what you mean about rainbows. I leave the house for work about the same time as sunrise and I love to stop and look when I can.

The heat must really be getting to the horses. Either that or they enjoy having a bit of fun with you LOL. 

@*carshon* - I’m so sorry for your loss. I can’t imagine what you and your family are going through. Sophie sounds like she was really special. 

@*PoptartShop* - That’s rotten for you. I’ve had similar so I know how it feels. I felt like I’d been used as I know the lady didn’t like going out on her own and I was promptly ditched when her regular partner returned from illness. You live and learn. You might be lucky and he misses a few rides. Your own transport would be better though.

@*Tazzie* – fingers crossed for the turn out. Izzie sounds like she’s making up for lost time now that she can be the boss LOL.
The mare has a long way to go and I’d be mad as well if I’d been paying for problems to be fixed and she’s got even more issues. She’s a nice-looking horse; I hope it doesn’t affect her future. 
The photo of the kids sleeping makes me tired just looking at them LOL.

@*TuyaGirl* – Yay you and Tuya! – It sounds like you had a really good time. First days back at work are the worst. 

@*phantomhorse13* - good luck for Tennessee. 




I’ve been on holiday today and the car was in the garage for its MOT (road worthiness certificate). It was collected at 7 this morning :icon_rolleyes:and another dropped off in its place. I decided that it was a decent excuse to stay around the house though and I got a load of laundry washed and sun/wind dried before rain showers came in over the mountains. 

It was returned, thankfully having passed. It had also been washed and cleaned inside and out – that won’t last very long! I can only imagine what they said when they saw the dirt. 


I’m away to speak with some of the neighbours as our rubbish bins were meant to be emptied today and they’re still full and sitting on the pavements. I’m not sure whether to leave it out or bring it in.:confused_color:


----------



## JCnGrace

@Zexious, I'm reading a historical fiction called Bayou by Pamela Jekel. I'm enjoying it. 

@PoptartShop, that sucks about your trail partner. Unless you already have in mind what trailer you want start shopping now. So many choices these days you can get overwhelmed but if you can narrow it down now and watch prices then you'll be a step ahead when you start shopping for real. 

@Tazzie, that load of building materials looks wonderful in terms of progress. LOL at the kiddos catching flies. I know I've said it before but your family is so adorable. 

@Caledonian, wow to the fact when your car needs inspected they come and get it AND bring it home clean. It's been years since vehicles required an inspection here and back when they did you pulled into a full service filling station, they looked it over to make sure you had a good muffler and brakes and slapped a sticker on the windshield. 


The 4-legged kids were finally back to normal tonight. I gave them a big cheer once the cleaning was done and they were all in their proper places to eat. Maybe even better than normal because for the most part they stayed put while I was working instead of standing over me watching to make sure I get it right. LOL 


Must be a bad dog time because mine has been sick since this afternoon. If he's not better in the morning will need to go to the vet. Puking and not eating but still drinking. Hasn't had anything that should be giving him a belly ache. Other bodily outputs are normal. He's getting up there in age for a dog his size so I hope it's nothing serious and I really hope he won't have to stay at the vets. He's a nervous nit when I'm not in sight even if he's in his own comfy home with his other human.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@Zexious yes I have seen the images. What caught my attention the most was that huge cargo ship that crashed into the bridge / highway, dislocating it. Right now I am reading a compilation of cat's stories, written for instance by Emile Zola and other famous names that I can't recall atm, lol. I totally agree, life IS strange sometimes 
@carshon I am so terribly sorry for your loss. Strangely I know someone who ran over his favorite dachshund (they were breeders) when doing reverse, and had to receive mental support from a psychiatrist. Animals can leave a very strong mark in our lives, and cause great pain when gone. My mother still suffers a lot from the old cat's passing, she should be better by now, but no… So here goes a few strong hugs.
On another note I hope that Tillie is good for you if you decide to ride solo.

@Tazzie Oh my, I am so sorry that you think such terrible thing happened to Izzie. If so poor girl!!  I hope the trusses arrived and that all goes well when you let the big lovely girl make part of the herd 

@PoptartShop I am sorry that the Belgian horse takes two spots and leave you hanging… I hate to go out in hunting season anyway, so stay safe and have fun around the neighborhood. But I understand your frustration  Blab all you want, we listen 
@Caledonian I hate when the car goes to that inspection. I am always afraid something might be wrong. Now my mechanic takes it, which is good for my nervous system, lol! (in here we take our own cars in there) Sometimes we have garbage collect services on strike, and that is really awful. And stinky! Luckily doesn't happen in a while.

@phantomhorse13 Wow you get to ride so many horses, and on such nice trails! Kestrel is totally adorable 
@JCnGrace I hope it's nothing serious going on with your dog. My cat is like that too, extremely nervous around strangers / new places. He is very kind but very scared of everything. So when he had to stay at the vet for a couple nights due to urinary problems he just shut down completely and had to be sent back home in an emergency to recover. Poor things.

Today's my mum's birthday! Boss told me to leave work earlier, to which I won't say no, lol!
Can't wait to ride tomorrow, it's like I became addicted to it again, lately with all daily stress and probably on the edge of being depressed something had been lost (mind me, not my unconditional love for my mare), and now it's back  The weather will be great I think so that's good.


Happy Weekend everyone!!


----------



## Zexious

@TuyaGirl - Cat stories?  That sounds right up my alley! 
I hope you and your mother have a wonderful day! What day you lovely ladies have planned? (And, of course, enjoy your ride tomorrow!)
@JCnGrace - Poor guy ): Sending him good vibes! Hopefully you wake up this morning and he's totally back to normal, no worse for the wear.
@Caledonian - I was just reading about the earthquake--I'm not sure what the reports of it are like in Scotland, but I'm really surprised it's not getting more attention here in the States. Some scary stuff, for sure. It breaks my heart that they're experiencing so much in the way of natural disaster. 
Yay about the car seamlessly passing, boo about the bins x.x Aren't infrastructures like trash collection supposed to make life easier? :')
@Tazzie - So exciting! Did it end up raining? c: How's the mare settling in?
Also, the picture of your kids is so sweet! I remember sleeping in the car like that as a child. c:
@PoptartShop - That's a bummer about your friend ): Maybe time to invest in a trailer of your own? 
@carshon - I am so, so sorry for your loss. There are no words I can think of that do justice to the feeling of losing a beloved pet ): Please know that I'm here if you ever need someone to talk to v.v 
I can understand your husband feeling guilty, but I hope he knows in his heart that it was just an accident and that sweet Sophie would never hold it against him. (I don't know her, of course... but if she's anything like the dogs I've met, that doesn't make it any less true)
Stay strong v.v

I confess that I'm already starting to stress out about the holidays. What a joke, right? xD
Also that I made it to the library, but ended up selecting a book that's a drag so far Anyone read Angela Duckworth's "Grit"?


----------



## PoptartShop

@JCnGrace yeah, I know what kind of trailer/brand I want, & I do want to start looking, but I know I can't actually get one for like 1-2 years from now lol. Can't afford it.  Would be a tease to look. BUT you are right, I should just for pricing. YAY for the horses being back to their normal selves! :lol:
@Tazzie the mare is looking better already.  OMG the kids were conked! LOL that's so cute. :lol: That's how I feel today LOL.
YAYYY I'm glad you finally got the trusses & tin. Omg how exciting.  Praying for no rain & crossing my fingers; it would be great if it doesn't so you can get it started! Eeek!

& I am so sick of the humidity too. Cooling down this weekend, but gonna rain of course...we can't win lol. Bahaha, Izzie knows she's the boss mama!
Oh definitely, I agree with keeping her haltered for the time being. Trying to catch her would be a pain, since she is probably still a little nervous.
IT'S FRIDAY!! 

@Zexious yeah, I wish I could get my own but I can't afford it. At least not until my car is paid off. My boyfriend also would have to get a truck, he is waiting until his car is paid off (next year)...so hopefully in the next 2 years I'll have one. It sucks, but hey...is what it is. & I don't blame you for already stressing over the holidays. They will be here before we know it, heck, summer FLEW by. Ugh! :sad: 

@TuyaGirl yeah, kinda gave me the cold shoulder like she doesn't wanna ride with me anymore 'all of a sudden' because her husband can ride now. Lol, like alright kick me to the curb then...some 'friend' she is right now..ugh. :icon_rolleyes: I just don't like that crap. Annoys the heck out of me.

I'm fine with riding around the property & neighborhood, but gosh there's nothing like some good 'ole trails lol. Awww, happy bday to her, I am glad you get to leave work early.  YAY! Like I know that doesn't happen often, better enjoy it while you can! :lol:
And yay for riding tomorrow, I know what you mean. It's so nice & relaxing. Nothing better than spending time with your girly! <3

@Caledonian OMG that's exactly how it feels. Like ALL of a sudden we can't ride together anymore? LOL. Like her husband will wanna ride I'm sure, but she made it seem like every single day he will want to go out with her. Is what it is...this is why I am not a big people person. People always seem to change.

Yay for the car passing, & for it being clean.  Rubbish bins, I want to start using that. It sounds way better than just trash cans lol. Hmm not sure. Hopefully they come and get it...maybe they are running late? I have so much laundry to do tonight myself. :lol: Ugh!

I confess, the rain is gonna start tonight when I get off work..hoping to lunge Promise, because it looks like it's gonna rain all weekend too. But it'll be cooler this weekend, so I can work with that. We do need rain. I just hate how it's sunny while I'm AT work, then right when I get off...boom pouring rain LOL. 

Happy Friday!!!!!!!  I'm gonna tidy up the house this weekend & unpack some more things. Other than that...gonna be a lazy, rainy weekend.


----------



## Tazzie

@Caledonian, didn't end up turning out. We managed to fill the water trough down there (my two drink from the creek, but I don't know how brave she will be in the beginning... so water tank is brimming full), and brought the trusses down. Heard thunder rolling in, and opted not to turn her out just yet. None of us felt like sitting in the rain watching them hash out herd ranking. And definitely :lol: Izzie had been introduced as a yearling to her last field, and they NEVER let her forget that. So she makes sure everyone knows that SHE is the boss. Such a mare. And yeah. My best friend is not happy at all. It's a giant mess all around. But I'm making some progress, so I'm happy. And haha yes! They were out like lights! Glad your car passed inspection and is all clean now! YAY! Woo about laundry. I hate that chore haha! And good luck about the bins!
@JCnGrace, it makes me super excited! I can't wait for it to be finished! And thank you  I'm super biased, but I whole heartedly agree! Love them both  Yay about the ponies behaving! That had to be nice! And oh no on your pup :sad: you'll have to keep us posted.
@TuyaGirl, I hate having those thoughts, but when I tell people how she acted, their first thought was "was she ever alone?" So it's not just me thinking that. Which stinks. They did arrive! Though we need to get them up. And will be turning big mare out tomorrow now I think. Storm was rolling in, and neither of us wanted to sit out there watching herd rank get figured out in the rain. Yay for leaving early! I hope your mom has a wonderful birthday! And that you get to ride! Woohoo!!
@Zexious, sadly a storm did roll in last night. So mare didn't get turned out yet. Hoping for tomorrow... and lol, I do too! They are goofy kiddos! I hear ya on the holiday stress though! Always my least favorite time of the year in terms of finances :lol: never heard of that book.
@PoptartShop, I think she's looking worlds better now. I'm pretty pleased honestly. Being conked out is how I feel too haha! Ugh, sadly it did, so no progress. The trusses are at least IN the field now, so that's a plus. Nick knows I'm getting desperate, and basically said we will work on it "between raindrops" this weekend. He's my perfect man lol yeah, and rain all next week *sigh* just over it! I'll take the dryer weather now please and thank you. She's definitely the boss! And yeah, I need to make sure everyone can be caught :lol: and YES! TGIF! Yay for a lazy weekend!!


So, big mare didn't get to the field last night. Storms were rolling in, and neither Nick nor I wanted to sit out there watching herd rank be established. Instead we filled the water trough and brought the trusses down to the barn in preparation to be put up. SOON I hope lol

I did manage to actually hose the big mare off though. It took a few circles round and round before she realized that 1. I was not going to stop and 2. it actually felt super nice. She ended up letting me hose her entire body (minus her head; I didn't even want to try). She's not a fan of the water on her teats, so I'll kind of work with that so we don't have issues with a baby. But I'm really proud of how she looks. As ever, drama is following this mare. Ex friend is claiming to have given her a full bale of hay and four scoops of grain a day. She has better quality hay than I have, but I feed WAY better grain. But one pound of my grain (about all she's currently getting right now) wouldn't even fill one scoop typically used when feeding. The diet I have her on is: roughly a bale of my hay (she leaves some behind), about a pound and a quarter of Renew Gold, a splash of oil, a scoop of U-Gard, plenty of water, and grazing for up to two hours right now. I just started giving her Alfalfa Timothy cubes with dinner as well. Last night was the second night getting them. And we all see improvement. So idk. At this point I'm just going "leave me out of the crap and let me just care for this horse."

Here are updated pics though since she looks adorable and I feel like her ribs are starting to be coated.





































Delicious dinner in a clean stall


----------



## carshon

Even with a super low quality feed that mare should have been very round on ex friends feeding plan. she is not being honest. She does look better and quite happy in her x-large stall


----------



## PoptartShop

@Tazzie heck yeah, hopefully the rain doesn't literally last allll day so you can get some of it started!  It being in the field is a start. LOL I'd be impatient too!!
Awww, look at her! You can tell how happy she is.  I'm glad she loved the hose, she is getting the treatment. You can definitely see improvement already. & I doubt she actually fed her that, there's no way. She needs to shut the heck up & let you deal with the horse. PERIOD! 

I confess, my brain is fried. I'm leaving work soon, going to head to the barn & work Promise/feed. Need to get some work done with her before the darn rain all weekend. :icon_rolleyes: 
I hope everyone has a great weekend!!


----------



## rambo99

I've been on this forum for a while now and have posted many threads for help. Recent one is dealing with a cinchy horse,i had a wake up call on that thread.Didn't realize how uncaring i sounded till today,reading two post that were made it hurt me to the core, and i said i wouldn't read or post on my post again.

I should know better being i'm a mom of 4 kids who look up to me and think i'm their hero. The example i'm setting when it comes to the horse's is horrible. It took the recent thread for me to see that, and i'm ashamed of my posts on that thread now reading through it. My sweet kind natured horse has endured my selfish ways. Never once did he try to dump me off or rear and flip over because of ill fitting tack for last 3 years. He was screaming for help and i ignored his screams for help,i feel just horrible beyond belief. 

I'm trying real hard to do right by him now hopefully he can forgive me and see i am now listening to him. Hope people on here can also forgive me for my selfish way with my horse. Guess i'm human and obviously not perfect.:hide:


----------



## JCnGrace

@TuyaGirl, it's great that you're enjoying riding again, it's good for what ails you. Happy Birthday to mom! 




@Zexious, you are starting your worries about the holidays a little early. I haven't even began to give them a thought. LOL Are you still in Texas? If so will go home to Colorado for the holidays?
@PoptartShop, enjoy your weekend. We're getting rain too.

@Tazzie, she's looking quite content in her new home! 

@rambo99, we all have things we wish we could do over. The important thing is you learned and are going to try your best to do right for your horse. I'm really glad you're going to give him some time to heal by riding bareback. If you were selfish you would have stuck to "What I'm doing isn't the problem" instead of listening even when listening hurt your feelings. Welcome to the thread and know you're welcome anytime.





















Devil Dog was not any better and had to go to the vet today. He has pancreatitis, got a shot and came home with 3 different meds. The shot was for his nausea and it has already helped him feel better. They also found some nodules on his spleen in the x-ray but at this stage they are going to assume they are fatty tumors which aren't uncommon in a dog his age. If the course of meds don't cure him though it might mean those nodules aren't so harmless but all of his blood work was good other than the ones that were caused from him being dehydrated so that's why they are leaning towards those not being a problem. No more bacon, bologna or hot dogs for him though, he's not going to be happy about that. He can have chicken or hamburger with rice mixed in his dry food but nothing too fatty. It was good to see him take an interest in food tonight. 


Neighbor called to tell me Kyle was hanging out at his house but he wasn't causing any problems so he didn't mind he just didn't want me to worry about him. Since Kyle didn't show up for his supper tonight I'm now wondering if neighbor might not be feeding him to get him to hang around. I didn't tell him that I thought Kyle originally belonged to his daughter-in-law (the neighbor I rant about being a cat hoarder). Guess how he knew the cat belonged to us and not his son & d-I-l? He said the cat looked healthy. How sad is that?


I still don't have the house ready for company. Nothing like waiting until the last minute. Today was supposed to be a cleaning day but life had other plans. Now I only have a day and a half left, not that that's not plenty of time if I will just get to it and not let other things sidetrack me but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

@Tazzie your mare reminds me of Inca when I got her, inca might have been a bit more sunken behind wither.

@rambo99 it takes courage to face our own faults like that. Well done. Horses are very forgiving and now you know what to look for.

How much bad luck can one person have? I need a break already!!! And now I have to take that driver to court to get compensation for my car.

On the funny side. I decided to cycle to tech yesterday. It is quite a nice ride, not too much on the road and most of the cycle/walk track runs along the Waikato river. From where I live now it is 16km. And 16km home too!! I allowed plenty of time which was just as well, the map said a one hour ride, it took me 2 1/2 though I did stop several times to take pics! Going home I knew as soon as I sat on the seat I was going to do it hard as my toosh already felt tender. I walked the last 1/4 mile, I just couldn't sit on the seat any longer. Scoffed some weetbix and was in bed at eight, I was so done!!!

Some of the views along the way

















Council have done a terrific job creating bridges across gullies for continuous access

















This tui looked quite rugged, probably getting old, but he was very brave letting me get so close









The back of Wintec where I'm studying. I think our room is third down on the right end, so behind the tree!! 
The graffitied area to the left is where I try to park if I'm early enough. It is the cheapest place to park









And apart from seeing and hearing the tui's, i heard a morepork a couple of times (a native owl) and I 
saw some kingfisher and a pair of rosella's which was really delightful.

:gallop:


----------



## rambo99

@JCnGrace, Thank you yes it's hard to admit and i wasn't going to either. I was just going to stop posting and not ever admit to the fact, i was doing wrong by my boy. Riding bareback is fun but he's not a good bareback kind of horse just a bit to go, go, go and at fast pace. He can keep up with the gaited horses no problem, when they are moving along at there gait. Have some friends who ride TWH,told me you'll never keep up on a un gaited horse. We kept up and then some he can out walk most horses, leaves them in the dust. :blueunicorn:

Has a canter that covers some ground in a hurry,he's a goer even when out on pasture never stays in one place very long.


@ShirtHotTeez, beautiful pictures you're bike ride sounds like a lot of work to me. You have some really beautiful scenery though along the way. Two and half hours on a bike is a long time could see where ones booty would get kinda sore. Riding bareback is hard on the booty, horse's backbone makes it a bit uncomfortable after a while.


----------



## Zexious

@ShirtHotTeez - Here's hoping that gorgeous ride was the turning point for you, and is a sign of good things to come! c:
@JCnGrace - It really is too early, haha! Boyfriend's mother sent out a group text inquiring about dates, and I think that's what spurred it. His sister in law works in the medical field, so celebrating holidays on the actual dates just isn't reasonable. His family's events are always big ****ing contests, and the whole dynamic (of everyone walking around with sticks up their butts because none of them have good relationships.. it's sad, but true) makes me uneasy. 
Interestingly, he and I were totally alone in Colorado. All of his family, as well as my mother and her husband, live here in Texas. Being close to family was one of the big contributing factors to our decision to move here.
No more bacon?? )8 Poor Devil Dog... Still, I'll keep my fingers and toes crossed that the nodules are benign, and that this round of medications fix him right up. Keep us in this loop
PS - waiting 'til the last minute is sort of my specialty. You're a woman after my own heart <3
@rambo99 - Don't be too hard on yourself. None of us are perfect. The important thing is that you've recognized the problem (ill fitting tack, it sounds like) and that you're going to remedy it. Horses can be wonderfully forgiving, and I'd bet your fella won't hold it against you. c: 
@PoptartShop - Have a wonderful weekend with Promise! I'll keep my fingers crossed for minimal rain <3
@Tazzie - The finances during that time of the year don't bother me, but the pomp and circumstance sure as heck does D; 
I agree with @carshon . Ex friend sounds like she's just trying to inflate herself and her own ego at the expense of another life. She's looking so much better now that she's under your care!

I confess that I had a tough day at work. Here's hoping for a better tomorrow! c:


----------



## Caledonian

@*JCnGrace* – Aw. I’m sorry to hear about Devil Dog. I hope everything goes well for him. No bacon and hot dogs either! I can imagine his face when he sees chicken and rice!

@*Zexious* – Those types of family holidays aren’t fun. No chance that you can do something with your Boyfriend instead? 

@*Tazzie* – she’s looking better. There’s no way she was getting fed what your ex friend suggested. She’s going to look great when she’s back to full health.

@*ShirtHotTeez* – nice pictures, almost Spring like.

@*rambo99* – Hello :wave: We all make mistakes and you’re doing your best to fix the problem; that’s all anyone can ask. 



I got to ride this morning; we headed back to the grass track with the small jumps placed along the length. I’d said that I wouldn’t be jumping again but we had fun and Blaze happily popped a few which was an improvement on his last attempt. He even managed a few doubles and triples without too much arguing. 

We didn’t go as far as last time as he was feeling the heat with his thicker coat, even though it was around 14C. Combined with my increasingly sore ankle, we decided to turn around early and head back. I’d hoped that the tendon wouldn’t give me trouble but it looks like it’s going to be a long-term thing. Or, perhaps, a cold weather thing.

Have a good weekend everyone.:smile:


----------



## JCnGrace

@*ShirtHotTeez*, what a pretty ride to tech, whatever that is. I'm guessing either school or work. Good job on making it there and back! I'd have to be scraped off the cement after 30 minutes probably.

@*rambo99*, no time like the present to work on your core strength and balance. Both will get a good workout being bareback on a very forward horse. JC (quarter horse) could walk fast enough for a gaited horse to need to gait in order to keep up when he was leading the trail but if I put him behind he wanted to trot when they were gaiting. When I got tired of trotting and would hold him back he'd get po'd and then start doing some kind of a smooth gait, not sure whether he was racking or doing a running walk because we were always on single file trails so none of the other riders could watch his feet well enough to tell. That's the only time I could get him to do it though any other circumstances and I'd hold him back he would canter in place.

@*Zexious*, sorry you had a bad day at work. Doesn't sound like fun family get-togethers with your BF's family. 2 of hubby's kids won't even speak to each other and the 3rd will get along if she's around them but doesn't go out of her way to talk to them. Doesn't help that they all live in different states. All of my family still lives in Indiana with the vast majority of them still in the same county. One niece lives near me but I never see her unless it's at a family function and we're the furthest away at about 90 minutes to 2 hours away, depending on traffic. I didn't used to be a procrastinator but I sure am these days. 

@*Caledonian*, good ride! My bicep tendon took pretty much a full year to get back to mostly normal. It still gets to hurting if I over do it. Definitely don't have my full strength back in that arm. 


Devil Dog felt even better today, even wanted to play with his toys some. Probably mostly because I had gathered them up and put them back in his basket. 


It has rained nonstop today which didn't help in my cleaning efforts since I couldn't kick the hubby and the dog out of the house. I'm mostly done, still have to sweep and mop the kitchen floor but had to wait until you know who went to bed because he can't resist walking on it when it's still damp. And no I'm not talking about the dog. LOL Trouble is I can't find the umph to get it done now. For supper tomorrow night we're having beef n noodles, mashed potatoes, and I haven't decided on a veggie yet. Soft stuff for mom plus that's about her favorite meal.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@Zexious never heard of that book, sorry… Also sorry to know the reason why you are already stressing about vacation. It's too early, just let time go by slowly and don't suffer in anticipation 
@PoptartShop lazy weekends can be really stress releasing too! Hope you enjoyed, such as some time with your pretty girl 
@Tazzie I am with others, there is no chance ex friend is telling the truth about the amount she fed. Even with lower quality food, something tells me no. Look at the lovely girl! She is getting better already  It was a wise decision not to let her go in an imminence of a storm. And yay they arrived, now it only depends on weather to put them in place 
@rambo99 I had been sneaking for quite a while before I had the courage to share my first post in here. It was some years ago and about my mare's hooves, as she was acting quite tender by then. For my surprise, because I knew nichts about healthy hooves, happens they were in horrible shape: underrun heels, long toes and some thrush to add to the disgrace. Some members pointed that out not in the best 'tone', at least to my perception, and I felt a horrible horse owner. But I posted to learn, get advice, and I did learn lots from here. Not everyone is born knowing all, and the point is actually to learn and correct the mistakes. Nothing to be ashamed off, I think we've all been there at some point 

@ShirtHotTeez Such a lovely bike trail! Waikato river is a gorgeous sight. Along with the bird watching must have been really nice, except for the aches part 

@JCnGrace Oh, poor Devil Dog! But sounds like he is on the mend, being the return of appetite a very good sign that he isn't feeling so sick anymore. I hope it stays like this and nothing more serious is hidden, just fat pads. Hoping that all went well with the family members staying too.

@Caledinian I hope the tendon only hurts when it's more cold or humidity, not an every day thing. Sounds like you had fun at your ride though. Your horse already has a thick winter coat? In here they are slightly shedding only.


And now off to lunch I go, boss called me and no time to write about me, will be back soon


----------



## TuyaGirl

Ok back now, sorry to divide, but responses were written already so before I lost it better post it 


Thank you everyone for mum's birthday. I told her she had best wishes from around the world  We had a calm day, as she is not a party person, so we just went for some walking, chatting, and ended going supermarket for nothing, because she wanted to use a discount coupon that was out of date still (it started 10th September and it was 7th, lol). So we just returned the stuff to the shelves (I noticed it before we payed), laughed, and left, lol! 

Saturday BO was waiting for me at the barn to ask me the favor to feed the horses at night because he was going somewhere. Which I did with pleasure  Funny thing: the mini mare had her feed bin full of hay, I mean FULL, but when she saw me carrying hay to the other horses kept following me with those cute tiny trot steps because no, her hay was no good anymore, so I had to bring her a tiny flake (same hay) to pretend I was feeding her too, and that's when she ate. Horse psychology 

Tuya was as good as she could be, behavior wise. Not physically  I only noticed it on the trail, not at the arena, but she kept tiptoeing every step. It was so bad that we turned back home and I dismounted right at the entrance of the driveway. As I told in here, farrier came to trim her hooves this time because she had a lot of retained sole (and maybe some overgrown bar as well that was laying over the sole) that would be hard for BO to take care of. Plus I used to ask BO to take care mostly of long toe and heel, and preserve most of the sole for protection, as she is the only barefoot horse all year round at the barn. Well apart from the usual flat hoof like for putting shoe on (that is already chipping, can you imagine how flat he left it???), I checked underneath and it actually looks great and it's not too over trimmed with the false concavity taken off of sole. Sole is not soft (some years ago it reached a point it would give to thumb pressure, ouch!!), so I am at a loss. She was not lame at all, just very ouchy. And clumsy, but maybe that's related. 
Next day I talked to BO about it, and he said that's normal because she's old. Well she was old too last weeks and apart from the occasional stumble (because she is very distracted) she was ok and not ouchy at all. I hope she is better next week and I hope it was from the trim anyway. A roll will have to be done in the meantime. I have to take some pictures to share. 
Plus her body condition is still not ideal, we upped the feed amount to a point even she won't eat it all of once. I hope to see some improvement soon  


BO told me this episode: As she is called everyday to give the feed and supplement, or be brought in for the night according to weather, Tuya quickly learnt to come to the upper part of the pasture at the end of the day. One afternoon BO left with the black mares to give them a refresh on driving, and left the fence open. When he arrived Tuya had made herself inside her stable  That old fart does not exist, lol! I love her very much, especially when all ouchy she still tries to please her human. 

That was big! Kuddos for who reads it


----------



## rambo99

@TuyaGirl thanks i know in time my boy will get past his current issues. We had a great ride on Saturday and also Friday. Not really working on any of his issues I'm just letting him be. He loves trail riding so that's what we are doing. Think he needs time to just be left alone about his current issues. 

I work around them and accommodate him. So I unbuckle bridle to put it on same for halter...don't tie him just put rope over stall front. 

JCnGrace, thank you so nice be able to come here and tell what's going on. Love seeing pictures of other people's horses and where they ride/keep them. I have my struggles with horse's and life in general.

Great thread love reading all the responses. Everyone hope your having a great day!


----------



## Tazzie

@carshon, all of us agree she's not being honest. It's just sick she would lie about it to be honest. And if she HAD needed something different, all the ex friend would have had to do is talk to my best friend. Period. I've been sending him links going "I think we should try this" (like a better oil to add to her diet; vet wants oil added), and he orders it. He ordered a vitamin supplement we also recommended, and is ok with me feeding my high quality grain (he's paying for his own bags; whatever isn't finished when she goes to his place will go with her). There was no reason for her to look this way at all. And she liked her big stall lol I joked my stall is the only stall around here that would make her look normal size or even small haha!
@PoptartShop, sadly it did rain all day Saturday, with a break long enough to get the big girl outside. Yesterday wasn't AS bad, but Nick ended up working the entire day. She's definitely much happier. I'm so proud of her too. She's honestly a pretty quick learner, which I adore. I like the smart ones! And it took some warming up, but I was SUPER thankful she liked the hose so much by the end! And exactly. But she's a trainer, so... I apparently know nothing. I hope you got lots of pony time this weekend!
@JCnGrace, she definitely seems content! Awww, poor devil dog  I'm glad you caught it though! And glad you've solved the mystery of the missing cat. Sad situation knowing he belonged to you because he was healthy though, ugh! I hope you got your house all clean for company!
@ShirtHotTeez, I'm hoping she will blossom soon. Pictures weren't doing justice of how bad she was, and again how much better she already looks. It was incredibly sad. I'm so sorry you're having so much bad luck  but wow to the pictures! Beautiful!
@Zexious, the finances stress me out since I always want to overdo it LOL and I'm aware of that haha! I do dislike going everywhere, but this year Kaleb will have had his tonsils out... so no going anywhere. I'm looking forward to a quiet time at home. Yeah, it's a common agreement with everyone. No one believes that is what she was giving. At all. I've barely tried to put weight on and she's already gaining. I'm going slow, but still. She'll be a different horse in a month, or I'll have found a ton of ways that failed. I'm sorry work was so hard 
@Caledonian, agreed. There would have been more progress if that was the case. I'm excited to see her in a month's time. I'm glad I'm able to do this for my best friend too. I'm glad you had so much fun riding! I'm sorry about the ankle though 
@TuyaGirl, totally agree! I think with actual FOOD, she will look amazing! Just have to slowly do it. And yes! I'm glad we held off a bit. Hopefully soon with the barn. I hope Tuya is ok! Can you get something like Keratex there? I found that really helped with the sensitivity on the feet. And silly girl making herself at home! I'm glad you and your mom had a lovely day together 


So, turned big mare out Saturday! She was thrilled to be outside! And aside from a well placed kick to her shoulder thanks to Izzie, there was little drama. Izzie established herself as herd boss, and big mare said "yes ma'am." It's a toss up between her and Diego though lol her walk down was interesting. She didn't like hearing the grinding across the road, and it took a bit to convince her she was ok. Garbage cans were terrifying. Nick was like "good luck getting her across the creek!" as it was rushing pretty fast. Yeah no. She plowed right through it haha! Soaked my feet in the process (I didn't have time to find the higher points on the rocks as she was splashing through it). We fully expected running and sorts of antics... there was nothing. Literally nothing.

While we sat there watching, Nick decided to at least get the trusses up on the top. We were all shocked he was able to do it lol they are hanging upside until he's ready to put them up for real, but they are off the trailer and out of reach of our mild cribber (aka Diego; boredom cribber apparently, and not a consistent one either). I ended up getting a phone call while I was watching the ponies mingle. Was a friend of mine who was calling to vent about ex friend (I've also decided that never again am I telling anyone I'm through dealing with her crap since I did the night before, and then had that call). He was venting about some atrocious things she did (in public with witnesses, not hearsay). He wanted to know why she would talk crap about him, and I said she did that for everyone. I said that I was probably portrayed as a selfish witch who only thought of myself... and it was confirmed essentially. I was told I'm referred to as a leech, and that I'm a horrible person because I make my horse live OUTSIDE. THE HORROR! Nick was like "what the heck?! You're the leech?! And does she realize where horses lived before we took over??" He wasn't amused. Pointed to Izzie and said she'd be MISERABLE if she had to live inside all the time. Which he's right. She'd despise of it. Speaking of Izzie, she was glued to me the whole time I was on the phone, and was super snuggly the whole time. She was my grey shadow  love that mare even when she drives me insane!

Some cute pictures 

Last night in her stall:










After a full bath, including shampoo!










Introductions 



















Cute pictures of Nick and Diego:



















Diego being a ham 










And some herd shots!





































Today is mine and Nick's seventh wedding anniversary, so he found a cute little mom and pop place to try just south of us  I'm ready for a low key evening with him (after feeding ponies of course lol)


----------



## PoptartShop

@TuyaGirl awww poor girl!  I hope she gets some relief on those feet soon, it can't be fun being outchy like that. Ugh. Happy late birthday to your mom!! Glad you had an awesome day together.  Aww!

@Caledonian that sounds so fun! I'm sure Blaze enjoyed it. I hope your ankle feels better though. :sad:

@JCnGrace aww glad he is feeling better. Mmm that sounds like a yummy dinner. I love mashed potatoes too lol, can I come?! :lol:

@Zexious I hope this week goes way better for you at work. I know the feeling.

@Tazzie Diego is such a ham, I love it! & wow, she looks AMAZING after that bath! :O A world of a difference! Such a cute little herd! <3 Omg & the shots of Nick & Diego are just adorable! They look so happy  
Boo about the darn rain.  Rained all weekend here too. Ugh. HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!!!! Such cute pictures! Blue is your color too!! & trainer schmaner, she knows nothing about proper care or nutrition clearly! I wanna shake her lol.

I confess, it rained all weekend, but I did end up working Promise on Saturday in-between the rain. It was so much cooler out this weekend, so we had the windows open & it was amazing. Today's a bit warmer, but back up to 85F tomorrow & the rest of the week...so annoying. Hope I don't get sick! -_- 
Rainy day again today and the rest of the week...BUT we need the rain, so oh well.

Last night was interesting. I had just left my house to go to the barn to feed them for dinner, & 2mins later, my tire went FLAT. I didn't hear anything or think I ran over something, but I guess I did. Long story short, had to call Triple AAA. My boyfriend ended up taking my tire to Costco (I got my tires there, & they give me lifetime free balances/rotations!) & they could NOT repair it...so I had to get a brand new tire. 

BUT, IT WAS FREE!!!!!!! They said since my tires had so much tread & they were only a year old (which is crazy because I drive a lot), they waived it & bam new tire for free. LOL. :lol: I got lucky...doesn't happen often.

But anyway, other than that...good weekend. Promise was so cuddly & playful last night! <3 I did her dewormer last night & she did very well with the syringe. I was a happy horse momma!

Weekends go by so fast. Just like that, it's Monday.


----------



## carshon

@Tazzie - the big girl is looking better already! and now out in pasture and getting good feed she will muscle up and gain weight! Good job! and Happy Anniversary!!!


----------



## JCnGrace

@TuyaGirl, that's funny about Tuya putting herself up in her stall. I hope whatever it is wrong with hoof or leg clears up soon. Cutter has been limping the past 2 days too. I found a small rock in his hoof but nothing else, no heat, no swelling, no reaction to poking & prodding so I'm hoping he's just slightly bruised from the rock and is being a drama queen.


Family is still here and it's going fine although all 3 of us had bad luck at the casino today. LOL

@rambo99, this thread has become one in which we all share our burdens, triumphs, and funny events. We encourage those who need it, cheer on the good times, laugh with each other, and try our best to sooth a wounded spirit although at times all we can do is share in the grief. I know I consider everyone here a friend although we've not met in person because I know I can talk or ask about pretty much anything without judgement. They don't even think I'm too awful crazy when I talk about the conversations I have with my horses. LOL

@Tazzie, HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!!! Were those pictures from when you got married? You and your dress are gorgeous and Nick handsome and looking dapper in his tux. Sounds like your ex friend is trying to tick off every person she knows. Maybe when she has no one left she'll move away, wouldn't that be nice? 


House was spotless when they got here, not so much now. LOL I only had a couple of things left to do Sunday morning and then went and got chores done at the barn before they got here. I tried to get my shower in too but they came in the middle of that, which, of course, was no big deal because they've been here enough to make themselves right at home. 

@PoptartShop, free is wonderful and good on Costco! Promise is such a good girl! Some of mine don't mind the wormer and others hate it. Cloud is horrible about spitting it back out but not bad about the syringe in her mouth. Gamble & Thunder will clench their mouth shut and fight like heck but I bought one of those easy wormers and it certainly does make it much easier. The rest of the gang are troupers about it. 


Your welcome to come but we already ate them. I'd make you more though. I threw an extra roast in the crockpot and used it to make a big batch of veggie soup so that's what we had tonight. Also have a big container filled for each of them to take home.


----------



## Tazzie

@PoptartShop, he really is a little ham lol he's pretty adorable. And I thought so too! I was like "you're looking good!" Still a ways to go, but I'm feeling better seeing real progress! I love the pictures of Nick with his baby  makes me smile! And ugh, yes. I want a break :sad: Thank you! We had a lovely time  I definitely adore blue :lol: and agreed. She's in the wrong. Lying isn't helping her case as I document everything I've done with her. And I intend to do weekly videos on her too. Yay for getting to work Promise! I'm so happy for you! Yay for a free tire! But boo about getting a flat in general. I'm glad it was taken care of so easily! Agreed about weekends going so fast :sad:
@carshon, I feel like fattening animals up is my specialty :lol: I can't stand skinny animals haha! But yes! She had muscle loss being at my ex friend's place, so we are all dying to see her fleshed out with fat and muscle. And thank you! We had a lovely evening <3
@JCnGrace, thank you! And yup! Those were from our wedding day  and thank you <3 I knew that dress was the one as soon as I tried it on (even though the sample was a deep red). Mom and I were both in love! And Nick always looks so spiffy when he dresses up! That was also the last time he had hair haha! He keeps it shaved bald now. She definitely is. She has a long list of people who HATE her. Whether she will move or not will be determined though. It sure would be nice for her to go away... I'm glad the house was at least clean for the visit!! YAY! And I love company like that  my best friend is the same exact way. Just makes himself at home till I'm done haha!


Well Nick and I had a fantastic evening last night! We went down and fed the ponies, then dropped the kids off with my in laws so we could enjoy a quiet dinner with just the two of us. We went to this cute place that had DELICIOUS steaks (I don't typically order steaks when we go out to eat; I leave that for special occasions only). Also ordered a piece of turtle cheesecake which was AMAZING. Then we walked around Rural King because Nick had never been in one :lol:

Came home and got the kiddos home and in bed. It was an enjoyable evening.

Now today I've sent him off to the east coast. He will be staying in Asheville, NC until the hurricane hits, and then will be off to Raleigh to start on the storm damage. It's a whole mess of stress for us. I'm stressed sending him straight into that. And then we had a horse show this weekend and next. My best friend is thankfully helping with both of them, I just need to get them down there. My in laws are being super helpful and willing to do whatever we need to get it done. I couldn't do it all without them <3 I'm thankful Nick CAN go to help, but I'm a ball of stress because of it. So bare with me if I come across as short tempered or overly emotional :lol:

Anyway, enjoy an updated picture of big mare as she enjoys life outside once again (she lived outside prior to going to ex friend's place, and is much happier outside than in a stall). I turned around and went DANG when I saw her. For the record, Nick is 5'10" for height comparison


----------



## Zexious

@PoptartShop - That's a pain that your tire suddenly went flat, but awesome that they replaced it for free! It's so nice when company's assume responsibility and do what they should :') 
I also hear you about the rain. We've been getting a ton of it here, too. Everything's so soggy, but I try to remind myself that things could definitely be worse, ha!
@Tazzie - So glad to hear the introductions went without a hitch! And ugh, I'm so in love with Diego. He's got the cutest face--I absolutely love his snip! He can come and visit me in Texas anytime he wants 
Happy anniversary!! Here's to many more happy years!!
@TuyaGirl - I think the other reason I stress out is because of the uncertainty. Boyfriend works extremely demanding hours and has an unpredictable schedule. I don't think it'll always be this way, but right now it is. So, as they're trying to decide dates, there'll be a big chance that he [last minute, probably] won't be able to make it. I like definite plans rather than this 'well maybe/well depending/if nothing comes up...' type of thing, you know?
That little story about the mini is so cute xD My cats are the same way. 
Poor Tuya ): I think, in a lot of ways, senior horses can be like senior people: they have good days and bad days, sometimes because of the weather, sometimes because of some small occurrence, and sometimes without any real reason at all. I'll keep her in my thoughts, and definitely let us know how she's feeling next week. If she's not acting ouchy in the arena are you comfortable riding her there? Or would you rather not take the chance?

I confess that the weather's been dreary for the past handful of days, and I'm absolutely loving it <3 While I definitely prefer the more crisp, Colorado weather, this is a welcome change as well! I love the rain, especially when I'm not actively riding so I don't have to deal with the consequences in terms of footing.
I've eaten exceptionally well for the past week+, and today is my cheat day. It's about the little things, you know?  
Come heck or high water, I'm going to get my car registration taken care of today. [i hope ]


----------



## Tazzie

@Zexious, I was so thankful! I was truly worried since she could do some SERIOUS damage to my two. I would be lying if I said I wasn't terrified. I'm glad she's a pretty passive horse. And he's definitely well loved! He has the sweetest face I've seen :lol: you should come to Kentucky and see them  I'd let you ride one or both <3 and thank you!! I think there will be a lot more coming our way! LOL, you can have all this rain we have!! All of it! Good luck with your car and YAY about the cheat day!!


----------



## PoptartShop

@Tazzie aww that sounds like a lovely romantic evening.  Mmmm, steak! It's nice to treat yourself once in awhile. You guys deserve it. Bless him for doing that, so brave. I know it will be stressful, but he's got this! Wow, she is looking so good already & oh my what a big girl!  I am sure she is loving being outside...no fun being cooped up!! Happy girl! & we are here for you!

@JCnGrace yeah, one of my barnmate's horses tries to spit it out LOL it was not fun watching that. :lol: Thank goodness for the easy ones!! :lol: OMG I would love some of that right now! FedEx it to me, LOL!!

I confess, another rainy day. The farrier came out today, he brought his wife (he taught her how to do feet!) & she is really good. They work as a team.  He doesn't always bring her, but I like when he does because she's super nice & does a good job too.

Promise was very good, super calm, & snuggly. She kept resting her head into my chest.  

She made a silly face this morning while eating her breakfast. :lol: LOL. Then to work I went...

Pictures!


----------



## JCnGrace

Company left early this evening and I'm beat. Today we went to the mall at Clarksville and I haven't been in a mall for many, many years. We actually only went into Dillards so no going from store to store, mom nor sis can do that much walking. Had lunch at Olive Garden. Then it was off to the winery. It's more than a winery, they have a farm market and a cheese & ice cream shop too. I bought a bag of honey crisp apples, some tomatoes for hubby, peaches, peach bread and pumpkin bread. No wine since I'm not much of a wine drinker, it gives me a headache if I drink more than 1/2 glass. I wouldn't have minded having a taste of their blackberry wine but mom being mom wanted to go into the winery then as soon as we got in there she asked where the cheese was and I said in the shop we just passed to come in here so then she wanted to go back to the cheese shop and didn't even look at any of the wine. Then after we were on our way home she said she wished she could have tasted some of their wines. LOL 


My brother was in a panic because he couldn't find mom and no one was answering their phones but he didn't call our house because he figured I wouldn't know where she was. That's what he gets for figuring. LOL


DD took the last of his anti-nausea and inflammation/pain pills tonight so we'll see how does once the meds wear off. He still has a few days of antibiotics to take. He's getting so brave, he voluntarily let mom & sis pet him several times the last few days. Mom slept on the couch and she said she woke up in the night and he was standing there staring at her. He doesn't like anything out of the ordinary, crazy dog. Cutter is limping less every day so I'm going with that rock gave him a little stone bruise and fingers crossed it doesn't cause an abscess. It's not stopping him from aggravating the crap out of everybody so it's not bothering him too bad. He and Flash were full of burrs again tonight but I told them they were just going to have to look ridiculous until tomorrow.


----------



## Zexious

@Tazzie - I mean yeah; just given the difference in size, I'd assume so xD There's always some degree of danger when introducing new 'herd mates', but horses seem to have a knack for figuring it out! ...most of the time, anyway ha!
Oh man! :') Riding either one would be a dream come true D; I haven't ridden a nice dressage horse since committing to Hunters back in high school v.v (or ridden a horse at all in the past several years ha!)
@PoptartShop - Promise is looking great, as always!
@JCnGrace - Haha, I can relate to your mom. Requesting to go to the winery, focusing 100% on the cheese, then lamenting on the way home that I should have tried the wine sounds exactly like something I would do.
Sending Devil Dog good vibes!

I confess.....
....... I didn't get my car registered, lawl kill me :') 
The tl;dr was that I was missing a document. Ugh. Guess I'll try again next week xD


----------



## PoptartShop

@JCnGrace glad DD is doing better, I hope he continues to improve. Awww, he was probably like ummm why is this woman sleeping here?! :lol: Ugh, sorry to hear that about Cutter, I hope it doesn't cause an abscess. It's good that he is limping less, that is an improvement! LOL about the winery, that sounds like a fun day. I'm sure you are beat though, having company is a LOT. & blackberry wine is probably my favorite...I went to a winery last summer, & I got like 3 bottles of it...I still have one I need to enjoy.  So yummy!
@Zexious oh man. :sad: They are sooo specific with everything. It's a hassle.

I confess, my boyfriend is in the process of buying a TRUCK!!!!! :O We went to see it last night, he couldn't get it off his mind...it has low miles, a 2011 Ford F-250, super duty...it's huge LOL. :lol: Really, really nice. It's not the base model, it's like super super nice. Really good deal too. 
Turns out, I know the guy from the dealership. I went to school with him. He is going to give him a deal!  

He is going to trade in his car. It's a good deal. I wanted him to keep his car, but he said he doesn't need 2 car payments & he'd rather just have the truck. Plus the car has a lot of miles on it anyway & needs some work...Volkswagen servicing is NOT CHEAP LOL.

He is supposed to get final numbers today, & if all goes well...he will be picking it up tomorrow night. :smile: Fingers crossed! It has new brakes, new tires, all it really needs is a slight alignment but they are going to do that free of charge of course before he takes it off the lot.  They will make sure it's in tip-top shape. 
My boyfriend checked everything though, he opened the hood, etc. He knows more about this stuff than I do. :lol:

But it'll be a good investment...we figured, if it snows we will be more at ease (when we have to make barn runs), we can put bales of hay in it (LOL)...etc...aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand later on when we get a horse trailer, we will be set since it can haul a lot.

I'm acting like it's my truck, but I feel like it'll be 'ours' LOL. Plus, he said if he wants to be serious about getting into horses (which he has been, he's been taking lessons & he LOVES it), he might as well get a darn truck!


----------



## Tazzie

@PoptartShop, it was wonderful! I enjoy spending time with just him. He's really been the only one to ever make me feel special by doing the silliest things. Like walking around Rural King, and the first thing he looks for... is to see if they carry Renew Gold in case we ever need some in a pinch (it's 40-50 minutes from our house). And the steak was amazing :lol: it'll definitely be stressful. They were going to start heading into the storm today, but since it's not deciding where it's going to make landfall, Duke is holding them where they are. Which was some relief as I was panicking about him being sent straight into the hurricane. I'm just so nervous about it all :sad: he's currently in Hickory, NC (so if anyone lives there... don't be afraid to say hi to him :lol I thought big mare was starting to look amazing. I really can't be more thrilled with her progress in such a short time. Makes me so happy! And thank you <3 yay for the farrier! She's so cute standing for it and omg the breakfast shot haha! Awww, AWESOME that he bought a truck! How exciting! I feel like this shows he's serious about horses AND you :wink: LOVE it!!
@JCnGrace, LOL mothers! Haha! Sounds like it was a fun time though! And silly brother! I hope DD is back to normal soon, and that Cutter doesn't get an abscess! Dang horses!
@Zexious, exactly. The size is what I was worried about lol Arabs are no match for a Percheron :lol: thankfully all is ending well. She has a bald spot from where one of my two bit her, but that's about it. More so keeping an eye on all of it. You just need to get up this way :wink: both would be ready for ya! And that sucks about your car registration. Soon I hope!


Not a ton to report today. Nick made it to Hickory last night around 7:45. This morning they were going to start sending them closer to the hurricane, which had me in an absolute panic. The reasoning is if it floods as badly as predicted, the crews would already be there. I am not even remotely thrilled with that. It terrifies me they want to send all this guys straight into the hurricane. As of now they are at least holding him in Hickory until they figure out where she will make landfall. Then they head out.

It was my BIL's birthday last night, so had a nice evening with them. Tonight I need to clean the big mare's stall. Hoping to have help bringing her home tomorrow, so I will only have to get my two home on Friday. I'll feel better once I get through at least this show. The next one I'd haul out on Saturday, so I won't have as huge of time constraints.

But more pics of big mare. I'm rather proud of myself for how good she looks two weeks in  (before I fly sprayed her; I waited for her to finish dinner first so she didn't dump it)



















And love my own big mare (who desperately needs to be worked... *sigh*)


----------



## JCnGrace

@Zexious, you can stop here on your way to visit @Tazzie and ride too. You'd have to be happy with a trail ride though because mine don't know any dressage moves. 

@Tazzie, hoping and praying Nick stays safe. Well for everyone in harms way but a little special mention for him. 


Those little clinging flies that show up every year late summer/early fall...what a pain! How nice to see that mare's frame filling in! I think Izzie is rather fond of the ATV that delivers her humans and food every day. LOL

@PoptartShop, getting involved with horses is a pretty special thing for your BF to do and the truck buying is icing on the cake! Promise looked like she was a very good girl for the farrier.


----------



## Zexious

@PoptartShop - That's very exciting! Hopefully he'll go through with purchasing it!
@Tazzie - Look at that lovely trio! Perfection!!
(especially the gray ones, but maybe I'm a little biased  )
@JCnGrace - In my mind, a good trail horse is every bit as awesome as a good dressage mount, a cutter, a jumper, or anything else! I'd be honored to join you on a ride! Hopefully someday!
When my parents were trying to sell me on a move to Texas (back in like 2012, well before my accident), my mom took me to ride one of her friend's horses. She had hundreds of acres--aside from very structured trail rides, and occasionally toddling through a pasture, it was the first time I'd ever ridden outside of an arena. I had the time of my life! There's something really special about getting out in the open on a great horse.


So, Finn started "elementary school" last night and... I confess that it did not go well! D:
Kindergarten started with three 'students' (which was actually two, because one never showed up), and a few people trickled in from other classes over the weeks. We ended up with four total students, with an average of three each week. All of them were around Finn's age, more or less around his size, and more or less around his skill level. Like I had said earlier in the thread, Finn and one other puppy (a lab mix named Lunar) were at the definite top of the class, but the other two weren't that far behind. Finn seemed to "get" every new concept, I really liked the instructor, and I left each class feeling fulfilled and like we had learned something new. 
But "elementary school"?? Holy moly. Firstly, there are a ton more dogs. I believe there were seven (which I also believe is the cap to the class). And there's a huge breadth in age/ability/size... and Finn is at the very bottom in every regard. He's absolutely the youngest, he looks so teeny tiny compared to everyone else (which doesn't really matter, as there's no allotted 'playtime'), and is definitely sixth out of seven in terms of what he knows. I was mortified. Two of these dogs are frick'n pros. They can like... stay for an indefinite amount of time regardless of distraction, they never take their eyes off their owners. And Finn was... kind of all over the place. He had to go outside for a little "help" (two on one with the teacher's assistant, with the dog who was in seventh place out of seven haha)
At the end of the class, the teacher asked if anyone felt like they were in over their heads. Boyfriend (who was the one who had done all the training this class, while I watched from a little observation area) raised his hand... but the teacher seemed to dismiss the notion? She spoke to two other owners about other options, but didn't seem to think Finn needed it. She said to practice hard this week, come next week, then evaluate how we feel. 
At this point, I feel discouraged and frustrated. At least two of the dogs seem lightyears ahead of Finn. I definitely don't want to be "that person" in the class, you know? Ugh!


----------



## JCnGrace

@Zexious, don't be frustrated and discouraged. I've never taken a dog to any kind of classes but I would think they'd be like any other animal in a new place. He was probably excited and a little nervous so his attention span wasn't what it could be. Give him a few classes to settle in and I bet you see a different dog.


----------



## JCnGrace

Forgot to mention that Flash and Cutter got deburred yesterday. Everyone else got their manes combed out since they were jealous. I figured if I didn't they'd go get in the burrs just so I'd have to. I think I figured out where they are getting them because I saw a new path through one of the ravines so now I'll have to go check it out and pull those nasty plants up. 

@carshon, we finally had blue skies today so I hope you got the same.


----------



## TuyaGirl

… Just another stressful week at the office. That ends with boss at her best bad mood, lol! Or not really, meh…
@Tazzie OMG your dress was so beautiful!! Is it one of your favorite colors? I ask because of your native costume being the same color. Well blue fits both girls in a wonderful way  
Alone time is a must sometimes in a couple, glad you had a great time!
The mare is looking better by the day, she is beautiful, and I am happy to hear that apart from a bite there were no severe injuries on the herd establishment and all went peaceful. I bet she is loving it! Is she last at pecking order? Hoping all goes well and your husband stays safe at the hurricane area. I would be very anxious as well.
@PoptartShop Yay for free tires! Despite the bad luck you were sort of lucky  
Aww, Promise is so sweet! I love the 'moment' picture when eating, somehow reminded me of another member's mare that always looks very wary in her expression  
And girl could things get any better your way? Ok, always something to improve in life, lol, but a new truck?? And having a BF that is starting to be into horses? I am thrilled for you!! <3
@Zexious thank you so much for the comforting words about my old girl. She means the world to me  Bummer on the car registration, next time all will be in order. And personality wise I am a bit like you, I like to… Expect the expected, lol!
About your child dog, I would not stress about it, especially when she seemed to believe you were not in over your heads. Give him time, we didn't know advanced algebra on first grade, did we?  

@JCnGrace When I read your post about Devil Dog I started with the abbreviation for Dear Daughter, although it didn't sound right, lol! *I should not have shared this, such a mental fart moment, lol* He was like 'who the heck is this human?', especially if he lays on that couch. Hoping he gets fully healed soon. Happy to read Cutter is better and no abscess, just a bruise or so. Luckily I never had to deal with an abscess so far, and it's something I don't wish to deal with. I hope to find Tuya better too!
Sounds like you had a great time at the mall and winery. And just out of curiosity, I swear I had never heard of blackberry wine, peach or pumpkin bred. I had olive bread, cheese bread, olive oil bread, and that's it. Then just the regular seeds bread. And the wine sounds delicious!! What am I missing?? 
Tuya seems to have found a place to sleep with burrs, had to take a lot last Sunday, so God knows what will I find, lol!


So, but SOOOOO ready for weekend!!  

Thank you everyone for the kind words about Tuya, I am very anxious to access how she is. If she is not fatter I will send her off to @Tazzie, lol! BO will be out in some religious pilgrimage with his greys, so I will stay and take care of serving dinner to the remain ones 


Happy weekend everyone!!!


----------



## PoptartShop

@Tazzie YES! He did end up getting a truck, last night. Not the Ford F-250, but a Nissan Titan. Brand new 2018. It's huge, & gorgeous.  I'm kinda jealous, LOL! But it can definitely haul a horse trailer w/ horses in it & more, so I'm super happy. I agree, it does show how serious he is. It's an investment for us he said, he said it's 'our' truck. LOL, but he's definitely gonna be driving it 99% of the time. 

I hope your hubs is doing well wherever he is! Ugh. I saw the storm hit some places pretty bad.  It's a shame. Gosh, she looks so good!  LOL Izzie is such a goofball. :lol: I know, I haven't worked Promise too much this week cause of all the darn rain. :icon_rolleyes:

@Zexious awwwwww it will get better. He was probably nervous being in a new environment. Try to think of the positives.  It'll be okay. 

@JCnGrace yes!!  I agree. He got one last night! Details below lol. She is pretty good for the farrier, except since she's only 5 she likes to play with everyone & she kept sniffing his pockets. & then she sniffed his wife's hair. I'm like just stay still LOL!

WELLLLLLLLLLLLL...my boyfriend DID end up buying a truck. Not the 2011 Ford...he got a brand new 2018 Nissan Titan. At a way better deal. I know people at the Nissan dealership cause I've bought 3 cars from them. He's Team NISSAN with me now (I drive an Altima). LOL!! He had a Jetta before. He traded that in & now he has the truck. It's HUGE!! & can haul plenty, horse trailer will be NO problem at all (I made sure of that, LOL). :lol: So excited and happy for him. He deserves it. Trading in his car was hard, but new beginnings. 

Just glad he finally got one & now I won't have to stress as much over snow either.

Not too much going on. Tomorrow my parents are gonna come to the barn, & see Promise, they miss her! Supposed to be nice in the AM then rain of course a little. Ugh. Gonna try to lunge her tomorrow though, she needs work.

I may lunge her tonight also if the rain doesn't come. It's been hard this week because of the stupid rain to get any groundwork done. Ugh!


----------



## phantomhorse13

@*ShirtHotTeez* : Flo belongs to Lani, though I would welcome her into my herd in a heartbeat! sorry to hear about your ongoing issues over the car. biking is such good exercise, but so much work.. 

@*TuyaGirl* : glad you are getting saddle time again, though sorry to hear your mare is a bit ouchy. 

@*JCnGrace* : glad to hear the company came and went with little drama (though I had to laugh that you went to a mall to celebrate - eek). hopefully the heat will break before they arrive. sorry to hear about the dog with pancreatitis. mia has that so I am all too familiar. hope the meds have him better in no time. 

@*Tazzie* : sorry to hear your show didn't go as hoped, but always smart to go with your gut! if that b!tch messed with your horse(s), then I hope karma takes care of her asap. :evil: Glad the new mare is improving and out with the others. happy anniversary! 

@*carshon* : I am heartbroken to read about Sophie. give your DH a hug for me. congrats on Tillie's first solo ride!

@*PoptartShop* : doesn't sound like much of a friend if she just drops you that way! flat tire is super annoying, but getting a new one for free is pretty good. lucky Promise to have a farrier team taking care of her. super exciting about a TRUCK!! 

@*Zexious* : I am currently catching up on some Stephen King books I haven't read. I have not heard of the book you mentioned (and don't think I will look for it since you don't seem impressed). don't worry about Finn being the bottom of the class, as the whole point of the class is for you to learn together.

@*Caledonian* : glad the car passed inspection without any surprises. 

@*rambo99* : horses make us humble. give your horse a carrot and apologize - all will be forgiven. just remind yourself to keep a more open mind in the future. everyone has something to learn!


Last weekend, I went down to Big South Fork for a ride. The whole story, with lots more pics, is in my journal.

I rode 4yo Musubi in his first distance adventure on Friday:

































And then piloted Fluffy around Saturday: 

































what a weekend!!


----------



## JCnGrace

@TuyaGirl, LOL about getting confused on DD, I never thought about that when I posted. About the bread, it's just homemade white bread with chunks of peaches or pumpkin swirled through it with icing drizzled on top. They make the bread with whatever fruits they grow. They also had apple and blackberry. I'm liking the peach better than the pumpkin because I can't really taste the pumpkin. 




Hope Tuya is better when you see her this weekend. Will you stay at the farm to take care of the horses since BO will be gone? Have fun!

@PoptartShop, do either of your parents ride? I don't think mom had been on a horse since she was a little girl but she gamely got on Gracie once and went on a trail ride when she was in her mid sixties. Dad had to help her off when we got back to camp. LOL I never could get him to ride although he also rode when he was younger. Poor Grace had to put up with all the kids or adults who didn't really know how to ride but she was really good with them and kept them safe. Frecks is good too but she isn't quite as safe as Gracie was. 


Enjoy your weekend!

@phantomhorse13, Musubi's first endurance ride and it looked like he was ready to lead the trail. Looked like a good time!


Mom and sis are shopaholics, thank goodness that trait passed me by. I lied about it being many years since I'd been to a mall (oops!) I forgot we went inside one to a restaurant when we took our trip to Nashville. That was only what, 2 or 3 years ago? LOL


Nothing new to confess, barn chores were uneventful today.


----------



## Zexious

@JCnGrace - Uneventful can be good, right? c: Hope you have a wonderful Saturday!
@phantomhorse13 - Oh, I love Stephen King c: Some of his work is better than others, but overall I tend to really enjoy it. Which one are you reading now? As far as "Grit", I'm coming to find that I just don't like watered-down psychology reads. They're not much more interesting than simply reading the studies upon which they were based, but a whole lot more basic. To be fair, I'm sure not many would agree with me! xD
Musubi and Fluffy (which are great names, by the way!) look like they had great rides. I hope this isn't overstepping any boundaries, but can I ask how you come across so many different horses to ride? --It's such a great way to keep your riding skills sharp! I'm envious c:
@PoptartShop - Congratulations on the truck! How exciting!
@TuyaGirl - I know you're right about not stressing ;o; (It's a good thing I plan to have no children: I'd be a "tiger mom" for sure!) I think one of my biggest questions is /why/ there's such a big gap in ability. We've done all of our training at this location, only two weeks spanned from 'graduation' to the start of this class, and this one is the next in line. So I was assuming it'd be more of a stepping stone and less of a big giant leap? Ah well! Adapt and overcome!
I hope you have a wonderful weekend!!

Not much to confess today c: Working on Finn's stay and heel! It's coming along!


----------



## phantomhorse13

@*JCnGrace* : an uneventful day is a successful day in my world!!

@*Zexious* : I am currently reading End of Watch. I have a couple more to go to catch up to current I believe. In terms of the horses I am riding, I got super lucky to be asked to ride some younger horses for Lani and Kathy a couple years ago. They joke I am their crash test dummy, as I ride the younger horses until they are well-behaved enough for the (older) ladies to ride themselves. This has worked out well for me as they have amazing horses, and it must be working well for them as they keep asking me back! Because of them (and my wonderful DH being agreeable), I have been able to go down to Florida and experience all sorts of places I had never been before. Duroc, Flo, Fluffy, Brim, Fuji and Musubi are their currently competing distance horses that I have had the pleasure of piloting.


I confess we are at the beach again this weekend and I am having a blast being a bum..


----------



## JCnGrace

Today's barn chore saga was a version of the fairy tale The Princess and the Pea. Instead of a pea being buried under mattresses it was a grain of ag-lime buried in the slot of my flip flops where the foot strap is attached. 


I told the herd they were worse than having a litter of kids (human ones) underfoot.


Hubby and I talked about going to an ice cream place to have supper and I was so excited by the thought of a soft serve chocolate ice cream cone I passed right by the mini's barn without stopping to feed them. I remembered as soon as I shut off the 4-wheeler so back to the barn I went. LOL In the meantime hubby had looked up their number and called and they closed too early for us to get there on time. We're going for lunch tomorrow instead.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@PoptartShop Congratulations on the truck!! Everything is falling into place around there, yay!!! 
@Zexious I don't want to have children either, so join the club! Although you are younger than me (39) and still can change your mind?  Hope that Finn is a good boy training wise 

@phantomhorse13 Glad you had a great ride with Musubi. That is a beautiful place, you are so lucky to have such trails at hand! Enjoy the beach as well

@JCnGrace I am sorry you could not find the ice cream place open, since you sounded so excited that you even forgot to feed the minis. I get it, they are tiny, lol - Kidding. Enjoy it today, bon apetit 


I had a great time during weekend! Tuya was not ouchy anymore, which may correlate to the trim - although I do know that no trim should leave a horse ouchy. Actually she was full of herself, like a young filly  On the trail you could feel her power walking, and even tried to get back a couple times, which I shut down easily, thank goodness. Then a friend of mine dropped by on his mare, we went back to barn for a little chat, and when we mounted again to get back on trails Tuya was so energetic that I would aprreciate a little less, lol! We had to stop for a truck to reverse, and she was all prancy (this a word?), translation would fit perfectly 'where to, where to, mum just tell me now! Gotta keep moving', lol! Then a bit after my friend decided to go to the beach, which I still didn't feel like, so I turned back. Baby steps for me, plus we are still on Summer season and I don't want to get a ticket for riding there.
But overall she was the sweetest thing, when we were dismounted chatting she even put her head under my armpit, and was very mellow when I brought her from the big pasture. When I let her go she did the same thing both days: Kept walking alongside with me, instead of immediately taking off to the herd. Actually I had to tell her to go, which she did promptly, but looked like she was waiting for that order 
Oh, and she also had a tarp incident on the lead line, I started to see her all crooked looking at the tarp that covers the shavings, then made one of those splat spooks in place, you know? I brought her slowly to it, she smelled it, and that was it. Silly girl.


About her hooves, I could not stand looking at them, especially at the FR, that was more chipped and honestly looked longer than the other (?). So Sunday as the weather was not so nice (a lot of fog and colder temps) and I had a more tight schedule to ride, I brought her just for feed, even for her to know that my presence around not only means work, grabbed the rasp and put hands on approach. You might recall I had some issues making her hold her hooves for me (she gives them to everyone else, just had my number), but on my vacation we had been working on it and now she is very good at it, so that I can rasp them myself and no need to ask BO all the time, I hope. I can say I was very pleased with my job, lol! Seriously, I wish I had 'before pics' for you to see how much I brought the toe back and rolled the edges. Next week I will finish it better, since I also rasped my hand, lol.
As always pictures on next post because they are on my phone

I hope that everyone is safe from the severe floods

Happy Monday!!


----------



## TuyaGirl

The angle of the first hoof picture makes it look like very long and weird, but it's not 
Plus as I don't share in quite a while here's my dear girl, she is a tad better condition wise


----------



## carshon

@TuyaGirl The trim does not look too bad - but as you said from that angle the toes look long. I think what you are seeing is the rasp marks or just scuffing from being in sandy soil but you are right a horse should not be sore after a trim

I confess Tille and I rode solo again yesterday. It was 90F and the mosquitoes were absolutely horrible! She was a hot sweaty agitated mess part of the ride - but I don't blame her. we rode at a park that goes along the Rock River and there was a lot of boat traffic. Tillie did not care for the waves crashing against the shore at all - and the trail rides along the river for a couple of miles. She got used to it but it made her even more irritated than the mosquitoes. Finished our ride and chatted with 2 really charming ladies at our trailers. All in all a good ride.


----------



## Zexious

@carshon - Ugh, mosquitos are the absolute worst. ): They're bad here, too. Hopefully they die down for both of us, soon!
@TuyaGirl - Look at that gorgeous chestnut coat!! 
I'm so glad to hear Tuya is feeling better--there's really nothing like riding a horse and knowing they're feeling good!
@JCnGrace - Yummmm chocolate ice cream! Let me know how it is! What's your favorite kind of dessert?
As for finicky animals... boy, can I relate! It's a good thing we love them so much, don't you think? 

I confess... Boyfriend and I's five year anniversary is later this week c: I'm still not sure what I'm getting him, though x.x #procrastinator. 
Wishing all of my favorite HF'rs a happy Monday!


----------



## Tazzie

@JCnGrace, the prayers are definitely appreciated! He finally got into Wilmington, which has me a bit nervous, but I think it's petered out at this point. It's very nice seeing it all fill in! And haha yes! Izzie loves her delivery vehicle LOL yay for deburring the ponies! Boo about the place closing so early, but I hope you enjoy it today! Now I want ice cream haha!
@Zexious, I'm rather partial to the grey ones too  I also agree with @JCnGrace. I wouldn't be so hard on yourself. He's still a baby. Give him some time  happy early anniversary!!
@TuyaGirl, I'm sorry you're having such a stressful week! Or were I should say. Thank you! Yes, blue is my favorite color lol which is why Izzie wears it. I'm glad it looks good on her too  alone time is definitely needed, especially now that he's been gone for nearly a week. I definitely think she's looking pretty good compared to what she was. I've been keeping a video diary charting her progress. One for my records, and two so I can make sure we ARE still gaining and not suddenly plateauing. For the most part she's last. She uses her size at dinner to try and bully my two, but I've come up with a system that works with me being solo. If Diego comes first, I halter him and tie him to the RZR. Izzie and big mare remain haltered right now (Diego rubs too easily). I clip a lead on big mare and put her food down. At that time, Izzie wanders over to try and steal big mare's dinner. I grab her halter and lead, tie her to the RZR, and give her and Diego dinner in the bed of the RZR. Once big mare is done, she starts wandering toward the RZR. I grab her lead and tie her to a post until my two are done (and away from her food pan). Once my two are done, I release them, and go untie big girl. No drama, and much easier for handling it solo! Nick is in Wilmington now, which is ground zero of where the hurricane hit. He got in last night, and I believe he's currently working now. Haha! Tuya could come here if we weren't so far apart :lol: I like fattening ponies up (even when I don't want to... *ahem* Izzie). I'm glad you had a good weekend! YAY for riding!! And I'm glad she's doing better with her feet for you 
@PoptartShop, I'm so excited for you guys! Sounds like a super nice truck! And I love that he says it's "our" truck! So sweet! He just got into Wilmington last night and said it's pretty rough. He's just glad he's able to start helping! And yes! Just shows to me ex friend didn't even try... or like my recommendation of which grain to use... whatever. She's steadily gaining now! Yes! I'm so sick of the rain! I need to lunge Izzie though. The belly has to go! She's not the pregnant one!! I hope you got plenty of Promise time in! YAY about your parents coming to the barn!!
@phantomhorse13, I hate having those thoughts she messed with Izzie, but... at the show this weekend she was her normal self, and didn't have a swollen leg. Was in a stall longer too. So I can't help but thing she did something. I'm coming up with ways to ensure it doesn't happen again. I think she's look much, much better honestly! I'm happy. I knew it wouldn't all come back at once, but I'm pleased with the progress! Thank you! And awww, I LOVE Musubi!! He could come to my house any day.... you deserve the time at the beach though! That sounds heavenly!
@carshon, yay for riding!! The bugs have been atrocious this year, ugh!


Whew! I had a long weekend! I was given Friday off as a "sick day" since I had nothing to do here, but a lot I needed to do at home. Girl I work for just said to take the day. It was lovely! I got Kaleb on the bus, and then Syd and I finished packing for the show. Then went to eat lunch, and then to the store. My FIL helped get my two ponies from the field on Friday (we brought big mare up Thursday), and helped me bathe them. Then he went to get Kaleb off the bus, bring them over to say goodbye, help me load ponies, then I hit the road!

Oh! And Syd got a haircut on Thursday  she picked it herself!










Got the ponies settled in and rode Diego. He was a butt, but that was expected since they've had too much time off (not really by choice *sigh*). Izzie had scraped her back over a week ago, and though she didn't mind pressure on it, we decided to wait until when I went to show her to see how she'd react with the saddle.

Saturday was the "western" day, which I had failed to notice initially haha! I showed Izzie in halter mares where she took third out of three. Then did trail in hand where I blew the pattern and got fifth out of six (other girl blew it worse). Diego didn't place in a class of nine in halter (after he took me skiing into the ring). He did alright for his green horse walk trot class, taking third out of six. He could have been better, but I wasn't totally upset about it! We also did the unicorn contest even though all my big plans fell through. Izzie just walked in with a horn lol

The horn lights up lol










Sunday was a better day! Izzie won her halter mares class out of two. Diego took fourth out of four in his. Izzie was last minute entered for halter payback since they needed a fifth entry to pay out... and she took third pulling some money lol then they both did hunter in hand (like sport horse in hand). Diego went first, then another competitor, then Izzie. Diego WON with Izzie taking second  next up was trail in hand where Izzie took second out of five! After a SUPER early lunch break (we're talking before 11!) Diego went into his green horse walk trot. I LOVED that ride. He felt amazing! And it showed apparently! He took second out of eight! SUPER happy! Izzie warmed up ok after a bit of a disagreement getting on (saddle was too far forward). First class she rocked it and won out of three! Second class... we let out a couple of giant bucks... so we took second out of two, and I stripped her tack immediately upon exiting the arena. Not sure if it was her back, if the saddle had slid too far forward (it had slid some), if the saddle is too tight with the weight gain, or if her fibrous tissue was bothering her. Because I made sure to only ask quietly and not collect her up. I at least stayed on haha!

Ribbon pictures!



















Took care of big mare after I got home and unpacked the trailer too. Cleaned her stall (I told in laws to just feed and water over the stall wall; they aren't horse people and she's massive), dumped her buckets and refilled, gave her a mountain of hay, and fed her dinner. The sunlight makes her look ribby, but in person you don't really see the ribs unless she bends funny. You CAN feel them, just not really see them anymore. She is staying up until the vet sees her tomorrow 










Now I would rather be at home sleeping than at work haha!


----------



## TuyaGirl

@carshon this pictures are after I 'fixed' all the chipping, unfortunately I forgot to take before for comparison. Farrier knows any better than to perform a trim that leaves the hooves totally flat, like for slapping shoes on. That also leads to long toes, because he does not bring them back, not even with a roll. Imagine how they were before? Yes, some loose 'scales' of hoof wall are still visible, but I was getting tired and had rasped my finger and was bleeding, so the job is not perfect (I didn't even get to use the softest part of the rasp). I wish I didn't need the guy at all, but sometimes the soles / bars need some touch up and we are not skilled enough to do it  He is an excelente farrier though… Oh well…
Yay of the second ride without any major incident! I can't blame Tillie, even I get mad at flies/mosquitoes on those hot days where they seem 'sticky' to us. That is nice that she didn't react about the waves, but do you think the constant sound irritated her? Sounds like a lovely place to ride though. Did those ladies had horses too? If so maybe you can meet some other time and who knows ride together. If not… not, lol!


@Zexious Thank you! Yes, it was such a relief to see her feeling good. And it was so hot that day, imagine on a cooler day when they are feeling all hyped up? 
Let us know what you are getting as a gift, 5 years is a really nice and round number to celebrate! (I am sorry I have no ideas to help you). Happy Monday!!

Edit because @Tazzie posted at the same time  Sorry I just had to smile at the first day of competition description  Glad all got to recompose the second day. Yay Diego!! And how cool is that you got to get some money from a last minute entrance? Izzie looks great in her blue (no one would tell, huh? lol) unicorn horn. And the big mare is looking great! You really put your heart into fattening them up. I hope that your husband stays safe, I heard the flooding will continue for a while.
And cute haircut!! 


I confess I am so sore today. Not because of the ride, mainly for the amount of exercise I decided to do yesterday. I usually do lots of walking, and some home exercises, but lately I have not been in the mood for more than a quick walk around neighborhood to help digest dinner. Last afternoon I had nothing to do apart some house chores and grocery shopping, so I thought it would be a great idea to start working out for real again. I exaggerated. My muscles were not ready for it. It hurts, lol!


----------



## PoptartShop

@Tazzie aw, I am glad you are able to stay in contact with him. I know that will help lessen the worrying.
Syd's haircut is so darn cute!! Awww!  I am glad you got a nice day off, 2 days is just NOT enough when you have things to do around the house.
Congrats to miss Izzie!!! OMG that horn is so adorable. :lol: LOL! Love it! And congrats to Diego as well!!! That is so awesome & I am so glad he felt amazing! I know you are proud of your two ponies!! <3 Hmm, it could be a number of things. Probably the saddle sliding & it was uncomfortable. 

I hear ya, gotta keep them fit! Especially since winter is coming, we don't want prego looking mares LOL. :lol: 

& the big girl looks fantastic.  I know what you mean about the ribs showing. In certain angles, you can kinda see Promise's ribs but like, if you see her 99% of the time they are not easily seen at all. :lol: 

@TuyaGirl oh gosh, I'm sure your body wasn't prepared for all that working out! Take it easy today, take a rest day! :lol: But that's good! I hope Tuya feels better, I agree, after a trim she should feel better, not sore. :sad: Ugh. She looks really good though and healthy. <3 Gorgeous!

@phantomhorse13 looks like an amazing, fantastic ride. I love it! Such beautiful horses too, that looked like it was a blast.  Yeah, she hasn't really spoken to me...& when I reached out to her, she is just short. Not the same anymore. So, I'm just over it...I will have a trailer in the next 1-2 years anyway. At least I found out her true colors, she changed. Fast, too. Is what it is. She's 37...I'm 26...talk about MATURITY LOL. I wanna be at the beach, so jelly!

@JCnGrace nope, my Mom got on a horse ONCE a few years ago & she was so scared. LOL. She isn't afraid to pet Promise or be around her, but she is most comfortable on the ground. :lol: My Dad has never ridden, but he enjoys petting & spoiling her with treats lol. It works!

@carshon gosh I hate mosquitos. Even when I double up on bug spray, I still manage to get bitten. It sounds like Tilly was annoyed with them too! Ugh, glad you had a nice ride though.  Yay!

@Zexious thank you, & good to see you are doing well with Finn. Keep it up!

I confess, last night when I went to the barn I noticed Promise has a minor case of scratches on 3 of her pasterns. Well, 2 of them were just starting to get it. Not surprising, since it has rained for WEEKS now, & it's muddy. Ugh! :sad: But, luckily I noticed early because it was easy to get off for the most part, except one pastern was really sensitive, so gonna give her the night off. I applied Krudzapper to them all. That stuff works WONDERS. It's gonna rain tonight but the rest of the week looks pretty clear...so sick of the rain! 

Pics of my parents with Promise. Ugh, sucks we took this after I put Promise's fly mask back on, but oh well LOL. :lol:


----------



## Tazzie

@TuyaGirl, it was funny after the fact :lol: I told Diego if he didn't take me skiing again, and was good under saddle, he could have some of Izzie's sweetener with his dinner. He apparently understood  lol it was fun! I was so proud of Diego though! I texted the show manager and asked what she needed for the halter class, and she said they couldn't pay out with less than five entries. I said to toss Izzie in, that I'd be right over with her. I was pleased she placed in the money  it was only $10 (entry was $15) but oh well! Haha I thought she looked good  she was a silly girl with it. But posed for pictures with a little girl who became infatuated with her  so I was thrilled! Thank you! I always said I don't do skinny lol so I'm thrilled with how she's looking  I definitely want more on before winter though! I'm hoping he'll be ok too. I talked to him around lunch and he's out working now. Of course people are whining about it, and finding it unfair that one person wasn't without power as long as they were and are already restored. But Duke has a system. They HAVE to get things like hospitals, nursing homes, police/emergency stations, and hotels back on the grid before they can pick up just subdivisions. And some lucky people are on the same grid as things like the priority places. But of course it's all Duke's fault why it's taking so long... but thank you! Syd LOVES it! Eek! Good luck with the exercise!

@PoptartShop, it does help a lot. I was worrying that last night would be the last night I could talk to him for around a week. Made me super sad. So I was happy I could still talk to him. I thought she rocks it  and yes! I was feeling the stress on Thursday, so it was nice to take a day to wrap stuff up  thank you! I'm so proud of the both of them! I REALLY wish yesterday had been recorded. I have video from Saturday, but it just shows how tense he was and it's just not good. So hoping the photographer snapped some super good shots. She said he was super cute in the hunter in hand and deserved to win :lol: I said I was proud since his triangle was cleaner than I expected for our first attempt! I have a picture I want to buy of his first attempt with his original trainer... he's standing on his hind legs waving :lol: we had no thoughts of rearing thank goodness! And yeah, I wish I had thought to get off and adjust the saddle. Sunday will be a good test since I have three riding classes, and will be removing the tack after each (if I'm remembering correctly; I'd at least get off). Fingers crossed it goes well for both of them lol YES! I don't want her looking preggo! Going to reduce her grain a bit when I meal prep this week for her. Help take some weight off :lol: and yes! Like I promise they aren't visible lol and her flanks are slowly filling in too. I hear ya about the scratches. Both of mine had that earlier this year, and now I'm working on a case of rain rot on Diego's haunches... it's not wear the saddle goes, but it's a mess of scabs. It's slowly clearing up, but man! I could do without all this moisture!


Also wanted to add this. Nick sent me this video yesterday morning as he was trying to get into Wilmington. They hit water too deep after this that they had to turn around and find some other way in. His truck would have made it, but they had a van and pickup truck that wouldn't have.


----------



## JCnGrace

@TuyaGirl, Tuya is looking beautiful and healthy. Glad her lameness issue is cleared up. Ouch on the sore muscles and hope the pain goes away soon.

@carshon, Sometimes I think just the buzzing of a mosquito will drive a horse nuts even if they aren't getting bitten. I know if one gets in the house and buzzes around my head at night it will wake me up out of a dead sleep. How awesome that Tillie is doing so well going out on her own, I bet you're really proud of her. The path to them become a well trained horse is so satisfying to witness. 

@phantomhorse13, you said one of your dogs suffers from pancreatitis too. Does that mean once that have they are prone to repeated episodes? 

@Zexious, HAPPY ANNIVERSARY! Besides a gift are you going out to celebrate?


The ice cream was delish, the food not so much. It will be a treat only stop from now on. LOL My favorite dessert is German Chocolate cake but the only time I make it is if company is coming or I take it to a family gathering. I don't want to be guilty of eating almost a whole cake by myself. LOL I think I have a thing for soft serve chocolate ice cream because it's not to be found in our town so it's a rare treat. We have a Dairy Queen and they only have vanilla.

@Tazzie, congrats on all the ribbons! I have to confess I was giving Nick a little heck in my mind for driving through that flooded road. It made me nervous watching that video. 

@PoptartShop, your parents have happy faces at spending time with Promise. Who did you inherit your horse bug from or how did you get bitten by it?


I confess that I'm ready for fall weather to get here. I hope summer doesn't drag on so long we go right into winter because I'd miss my favorite time of year. I still don't have the trailer tack room cleaned out. Don't know why I can't get with it.


----------



## Zexious

@JCnGrace - I think Boyfriend had something planned but, in light of my upcoming confession, I think the plans may have to change a little D;
I second loving fall! It's my absolute favorite season (I almost said 'holiday'--that's how much I like it haha!) ; the colors, the weather... I feel like it's even got a particular smell that's extra special. Unfortunately, the Texas falls are pretty lacking--at least in comparison to Colorado. What's an Indianian fall like? :')
@Tazzia - Man, oh man! All that water! I hope you all are staying safe and dry!
@poptartStop - It's a cute picture in spite of the fly mask! I'll keep my fingers crossed that the weather dries up for everyone. ):
@TuyaGirl - Isn't it funny, the little things that stick with you as an equestrian? Crisp autumn (and spring!) mornings don't mean the same thing to normal people as they do to riders. I've tried explaining some of the nuances of horse ownership/"the bond" with Boyfriend, but I don't think he quite understands. That's probably true of most hobbies/sports/relationships, but I think there's something special about being a rider :')

My confession for today is horribly embarrassing :') 
I fell and messed up my knee last night xD I couldn't believe it. 
I was walking Finn, not paying attention (as I do) and accidentally stepped in one of those lingering puddles You know the type: very shallow, but with a lifespan long enough to collect algae and other muck... /very/ slippery?! Yeah, one of those. 
I slipped and came down right on my knee on the concrete. Man oh man did it hurt xD Thank god no one saw! (But poor Finny is traumatized, I think ): ) I felt like an old person from those life alert commercials "Help, I've fallen and I can't get up!" xD ...without the 'unable to get up' part, ha!
I jumped right up (as horseback riders so often do) and scurried on home. I'm not sure that if it's broke, but it was pretty bloody and ended up swelling 3-4x as big as the other one. Yikes.
So that was my Monday xD


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

Multiple confessions.


First and foremost, I may not comment on everyone's posts, but I'm reading and thinking oh wow! That's wonderful! Or omgosh! I can't believe... holy cow... look at that!

I just... am terrible at following up and replying. Forgive me.

Second: I don't like that Trigger thinks we have to the lead horse on a trail ride. Specifically one with lots and lots of orb spiders on the trail. There was one web so big, the spider so large and fat in the middle of it, that the second his head broke the web (We're still going forward) that it made him shy a little and sling his head like OMG OMG OMG SPIDER! THEN I SAW THE SPIDER on a 'swing' swinging MY WAY at eye level! I was all OMG OMG OMG SPIDER! I even let out a little bit of a nervous scream... I'm not scared of spiders, but I don't want one on my face or head or stuck in my hair or going down my back or UP MY PANTS LEG... which happened the next day.

Trigger and I managed to collect ourselves sufficiently, the spider managed swing away because I went a little sideways in the saddle. I still had to rake webs out of my hair the entire time we were on a trail, on either day.

Third Confession: I laughed myself almost OUT of the saddle later on that same ride. We got to a stair step area on the trail, clay 'steps' held together by tree roots. It wasn't terribly steep, but Trigs put a little more 'back end emphasis' on the way up...

And produced the loudest horse fart I've ever heard. And it was so loud he scared himself a little, and so loud everyone behind us blurted out: WHAT WAS THAT!?


I was laughing so hard I had tears running down my face and couldn't articulate what had happened for a little bit. Trigger was... a little embarrassed I think. Not because he farted, but because he scared himself with his own loud fart.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

OH OH NON HORSE RELATED!


I just made an Indian Pharmacy guy HANG UP ON ME on the phone. YES I DID.


We can't run them OFF, they just call and call and call the office.


I just acted like this dude picked up the wrong line, and that I'd been on hold with his supervisor for a full refund.


Man they hang up SO FAST when I do that! It usually gets them out of our hair for about 90 days or so.


----------



## PoptartShop

@Tazzie aww I hope they got some good shots too. You will have to show us. :smile: & same...raining again here today, supposed to clear up tomorrow so hopefully her scratches can get time to heal...so not fun! Ugh rain rot isn't fun either! So annoying.  It has been raining for weeks straight, so it has to stop soon right? LOL. :lol: That video made me nervous too! Sheesh, that water is no joke. Glad Nick is staying safe.
@JCnGrace it's kinda funny, LOL. I was about 15-16. We drove by a horse farm one day (like a fancy lesson barn) & I was like 'hmm, I wanna ride, that'd be fun I think...' then my parents were like, are you sure? I said yes! Then they signed me up & I began taking lessons (not at that exact place lol) & yup, fell in LOVE ever since.  
@Zexious thank you!  Yeah, after today it says no rain until Sunday...hopefully!
@AtokaGhosthorse omg that's so annoying. Calls like that used to happen at my old job because my boss refused to put the auto-attendant on the phones. At my new job, the phone only rings if people select who they want to speak to. :icon_rolleyes: Hopefully they stop calling for a bit LOL that would be nice. Such pests.

I confess, it's yet another rainy day. I'm so busy at work, it's just crazy. Had to re-file something like 4x already because this lady from one of the courts keeps rejecting it...after I've spoken to her at length this morning on what needs to be done etc...ugh. So over it. So one of my coworkers, the other paralegal is going to try to file it. What a morning. 

Otherwise...not too much going on. Promise's scratches aren't getting worse, just the one hind pastern has it the most & I can tell it's sensitive. My barnmate is gonna clean it up today & put some stuff on it, then tonight I'll do the same. Once the rain STOPS...tomorrow, it'll have a chance to heal. I'm just so over the wetness!


----------



## Tazzie

@JCnGrace, thank you! And ugh, I know. They didn't have much choice unfortunately :/ I've taken the video down as Nick is worried he would get in trouble for it, though there are hundreds of similar videos on Facebook. But I don't need him getting into trouble. I'm with ya about summer and fall though. I just want it to be cooler out now... good luck finishing cleaning out the trailer lol

@Zexious, we are dry here! That's in North Carolina, where Nick is currently. I hope you feel better today and that your knee isn't broken!! YIKES!

@AtokaGhosthorse, oh man! I would HATE the spider webs! HUGE arachnophobia here! That's funny about Trigger though! And LOL about the Indian pharmacy guy haha!

@PoptartShop, I will as soon as I get them! She only has halter up right now, and I love a couple shots  can't wait to get them! It's not raining here today, but I'm so dead... plan to deal with the vet and farrier for big mare, feed my two, and turn big girl back out. Then showering, bathing kids, and doing NOTHING. It'll feel GREAT! I hope her scratches clear up fast! And ugh, I know. It's healing thankfully, but so irritating! It is nuts. I had to take it down so he didn't get in trouble, but it's awful down there! Ugh about work!! I hope Promise heals up quickly too!


I am EXHUASTED. Yesterday I ran everywhere. Left work, got Sydney, ran to Walmart for shower gifts (we ALWAYS go in on gifts... realized at lunch no one said a word to me about gifts for my future SIL and I had nothing), got home, went and fed Izzie and Diego, came home to clean/feed/water big mare, ran inside to shower, wrapped presents, and arrived at the shower at 6:30 (30 minutes late). Didn't leave that until 8:30, came home to do Kaleb's homework, and then crashed HARD. Up at 5 am to start all over...

Today the vet is coming to recheck the big mare to ensure ex friend didn't mess up the pregnancy. Praying all is fine. Farrier is coming to tend to her feet too, which will be fabulous. Then she gets to go back outside. For the record, she will be sedated for her trimming as she cow kicks fast and hard. I'm so pleased with her weight gain so far. Makes me thrilled looking at her. Long way to go still, but happy regardless.

Couple of cute pictures from last night 



















And Diego with a new found love of water :lol:


----------



## phantomhorse13

@*JCnGrace* : ice cream as a meal is the best part of being an adult! pancreatitis CAN recur, especially if things like the bile duct were affected (and therefore scarred), so I would be very careful with your dog and fatty food in future. my Mia has had 3 episodes, two of which she barely lived through (involved stays in the ICU, etc). to say I am militant about anything that passes her lips is an understatement..

@*TuyaGirl* : glad your mare is feeling better. prancy is most def a word - one I am all too familiar with!

@*carshon* : yay for more solo time! Tillie has come such a long way.

@*Zexious* : happy anniversary! I hope your knee is doing much better now. ouch!!

@*Tazzie* : that light up horn is hysterical!! congrats on a successful weekend. love Diego with the hose!

@*PoptartShop* : age seems to have less and less to do with maturity.. hope you can find someone else to ride with. and if not, Promise is plenty of company! hope the scratches are improving. we can wish for some dryer weather too.

@*AtokaGhosthorse* : orb spiders - h#ll no!!


Last week, I got George out twice. The whole story is in my journal.






































I know I am bad about posting lately, but potatoes have started..


----------



## JCnGrace

@Zexious, OH NO!!!! about your knee. I hope you went and got it checked out today. 


Fall in Indiana is probably about the same as most other places that have 4 seasons. Warm days, chilly nights perfect for sitting around a campfire. Usually a fairly dry season which is why I like it better than spring, you're actually able to go outside and enjoy it. Tree leaves changing colors some yellow, some red, some orange and some just turn brown before falling off. Lots of pumpkins. Spiders start spinning webs everywhere. I don't mind spiders but I hate running into webs. Is that what Colorado is like in the fall?

@AtokaGhosthorse, loved your posts, they made me laugh. Trigger sounds like a character!

@PoptartShop, I've always had good luck with diaper rash ointment. The good thing about it is it usually only needs applied every couple of days unless your pasture has really high grass that will wipe it all off. 

@Tazzie, how did the vet check go? Hope the fetus is safe and snug in it's sack and not affected by mom's lack of groceries in her old home.


I bet by the time Nick gets home you'll be ready to hand the reins over to him for a few days and get some extra zzz's.

@phantomhorse13, thanks for the heads up. I hope we got to him before permanent damage occurred but we have changed his diet. Unfortunately he's a very picky dog and already tired of chicken & rice mixed in his kibble but vet said hamburger and rice or cottage cheese were ok too so I'll make up a batch of that tomorrow. Rice anyway, he doesn't like cottage cheese. I even have to change his dry food brand or flavor every time he gets through a bag. He's not spoiled.


Yay for rides on George! 




So the weirdest thing happened today. Right before I went up to do chores I was watching Animal Fight Night on Nat Geo Wild and they had a segment about Spider Wasps. Had never heard of them before and the one they showed was in a desert somewhere so I never dreamed we'd have them around here. I was walking towards the gate to get into the corral and here comes a wolf spider tumbling along with a wasp. I thought no way! Stopped and watched and sure enough the wasp came out the victor, did a bizarre dance around the spider and eventually carried it off. What are the odds of learning about them and seeing one on the exact same day? It was a tiny wasp with an orangeish brown body and bright blue wings, didn't look like the one on TV so I did a search for images and saw one that looked the same. 


Things like this are how I get sidetracked so that I don't get all my work done. LOL By the time the wasp & spider event was over it was hurry up and get finished to get back in and make supper because it was already 7:00 pm. 


Mom rant...I know I do way too many of those but I'm really ticked at her. Sis took her to the dr today because she hasn't been feeling well (turns out she has a kidney infection) and during the visit he said to her, "You're not driving anymore are you?" She told him no and giving up driving was the worst thing she's ever been through in her life. Really mom, you've buried your parents, your husband of 47 years, 6 of your 7 siblings, a great many of your friends and giving up your car is worse? Good thing I wasn't with her because I wouldn't have been able to keep my mouth shut. I'll have to wait a few days to get over my disgust before talking to her. Makes me feel like a terrible daughter because I can't ignore what comes out of her mouth. It might be different if this was just an old age thing but it's been that way since I've been old enough to remember. Sorry to dump on you guys, but maybe venting will help me past it faster.


----------



## Zexious

@JCnGrace - Nooooo--you'd think after all this time I'd be less averse to doctors, but I'm really not. I avoid it like the plague, if I can :') 
Spiders! I've never associated spiders with fall--that's really neat! Insects/arachnids/creepy crawlies in general kind of creep me out a little (go figure), but I think their webs are really beautiful. From a distance, anyway! Colorado falls do sound really similar. The colors are beautiful--more so as you go up in elevation, but they're nice around the Denver/Metro area (where I lived) as well. The weather is mostly temperate, but there's a definite drop as the months progress--oftentimes the first snowfall of the season happens on Halloween, ha! I remember dealing with that as a child. But it doesn't compare to spring, as you say, which is often the snowiest season for Colorado.
In Texas? It seems like there isn't even a fall. It's 80/90 instead of 90/100 and we get more rain. I'll take it, though!
MORE SPIDERS! What a crazy thing to see right after watching the segment. (Forgive the possibly very ignorant question; I don't know a whole lot about bugs) Is that the same thing as/similar to a Tarantula Hawk?
Never apologize for venting; it's cathartic and totally healthy.  Plus, that's what we're here for! It's a confession thread after all, right? I agree that that's sort of an odd thing to come from your mother... and I totally see how you (and your sister) would be upset by it. Maybe it was just hyperbole? Or maybe it was just one of those things she said without thinking... I know that's not an excuse, but I've done that sort of thing, before. Where, in exasperation, I'll say "This is the worst day ever!" or something similar. I think we forget the power of words, sometimes!
@phantomhorse13 - I think it's definitely improved! It's definitely not 100%, but I'm feeling quite a bit better!
Love the ear shots <3
....Potatoes? :')
@Tazzie - Ahhh - I misunderstood! For some reason I thought you were with him! That's what I get for just skimming the first post x.x How embarrassing!
I am feeling better, thank you!
My goodness, you've had a busy day! Sending good vibes to the mare! And, man oh man, are those some adorable pictures <3<3 Izzie just has the sweetest face in the universe.
@PoptartShop - Hoping the weather clears up for you! D:

Good news, everyone! I'm almost positive my knee isn't broken c: The pain is still lingering quite a bit, but the swelling has gone down at least a little. Boyfriend confessed that he got me a trip to Seaworld for our anniversary (which was planned for this weekend), but in light of the knee we have to reschedule ): So I'm a little bummed about that v.v But that's oki! Now I'll have something to look forward to! 8)


----------



## Tazzie

@phantomhorse13, I love the horn  it makes me smile! And thank you! I'm pleased with how it went! I'm thrilled with how Diego really settled that last day and put his head in the game. Friday I hated riding him, Sunday I didn't want to get off :lol: yay for rides on George!! And potato harvesting??
@JCnGrace, the vet check went well! Still a baby growing in her  to clarify, the lack of current groceries didn't come from big mare's actual owner. Lack of groceries came from ex friend :wink: I like big mare's owner a lot and don't want her thrown under the bus for this! And oh god yes. I'm ready to not be the sole person in charge of homework and bath time... it's getting tiring! Wow about the Spider Wasps! I HATE spiders, so the less of them the better!! Hey, we all need a chance to vent! I don't know that I could listen to that either. I love having the freedom of driving, but I won't be sour when that freedom is gone. I can understand why you'd need to wait a couple of days to cool off!
@Zexious, no worries! Yeah, I had to stay home and hold down the fort :lol: three horses, two kids, two dogs, and two cats :lol: all depending on ME! Plus, he's down there for work, so I couldn't have gone anyway. No reason to be embarrassed! Honest mistake! I'm go glad you're feeling better! YAY! And I've had a busy week, ugh! Ready for it to calm down a smidge! I'm so tired! Thank you! She's ultra snuggly, which I adore <3 awww, that's so sweet of your boyfriend!! Hopefully you feel ready to go soon so you can go have fun!!


Well, big mare is still pregnant! YES! I'd been panicking all day. I didn't want to let my best friend down, though he assured me I wouldn't be the one to let him down. He palpated her but wasn't able to feel much (she's a giant mare...), so that worried me a lot. He grabbed the ultrasound and found it right away, whew! She was sedated for that since the vet didn't want to take any chances on getting kicked. Plus, my farrier trimmed her feet while he was ultrasounding her. Worked out well! She was mildly with it, so she could have fought more, but wasn't too bad. I was thankful she was slightly with it so she could see it was nothing bad or scary. Her feet look a ton better! My farrier did warn she will flare again since the flare went up near the coronet band. He's coming in 6 weeks to trim everyone so they will be on the same schedule.

Walked her back down to the field once she was coherent and had dinner. We were both thankful for her to be out :lol:

Please excuse the condition of the stall. I was working on cleaning it when I snapped some pictures to send to my friend 



















As I was filling up her water buckets










Freshly trimmed feet! You can see where there are some splits still from the horrendous flaring that was occuring



















Slowly but surely the weight is going on


----------



## carshon

Can't wait to see pics of a really BIG - big mare. She looks tons better.


----------



## JCnGrace

@Zexious, WOW Sea World, what an awesome plan! I love places like that. Tell that knee to hurry up and heal! 


Unfortunately, I'm afraid mom meant exactly what she said. I should be used to it by now. 


You've got me on a tarantula hawk. LOL A spider wasp is a wasp that stings a spider to paralyze it and then lays an egg in the body of the spider. The spider stays alive but paralyzed and when the egg hatches it eats the spider which then eventually dies of course. From what research I did last night there a bunch of different types of spider wasps and not all of them permanently paralyze the spider but since the wasp I saw started carrying it off to it's nest I'm going to assume it's one of the first type. 

@Tazzie, I wasn't confused about who didn't take such good care of the horse but I didn't use the right words. Thanks for clearing it up. 


So glad she didn't abort her pregnancy. Do you think she'll still be with you when foaling time comes around? I know you've said you're just a temporary home. Looking better and better!


----------



## PoptartShop

@phantomhorse13 her scratches are a LOT better. In just 2 days! :O Krudzapper really works, plus the Corona overtop to prevent the moisture. I hope today it's fully gone lol. :lol: Last night it didn't rain, & today no rain, so I'm glad. It'll help a ton. & thank you, you're right. If my horse has to be my bestfriend, so be it. LOL! :lol:
@Tazzie whew, glad she is still prego. Thank goodness. & she looks a lot healthier now too. Every time you show us pictures, she looks better & better. Her feet look good, yay! That makes a big difference. She is definitely putting on weight. Her coat doesn't look dull anymore either. She's a happy mama-to-be! I bet she feels so good after that pedicure LOL.
@JCnGrace you're right! Desitin really works. I've been using the Krudzapper then Corona overtop to prevent moisture & it seems to be helping, last night it looked way better, but I am still going to do the same tonight because it does need some time to heal. & thank goodness no rain today LOL. It'll help a ton. & OMG I hate spiders. Really, I can't stand them LOL. Last night I saw one in the upper corner of the living room, I kept checking on it every few mins in hopes that it didn't move. :lol: & about your mom, I understand. Take a few days to cool off. Ugh, I'm sure it gets old when she acts that way.  And you can always vent here!!
@Zexious glad the swelling has gone down. That is a relief I'm sure!  & Seaworld sounds like sooo much fun, I haven't been there since I was little, but that will be amazing!!  So sweet of him!

I confess, work has been crazy busy all day (what else is new, right?). Finally no rain today though, so after work I'm gonna do some groundwork with Promise. She's been off the last few days because of the rain & everything. Tomorrow I am planning on hopping on her for a ride though, because I need one!  Even if it's just around the property/neighborhood, it's good for the soul. LOL. I still need to get a dressage girth for my treeless saddle...I was GOING to buy one off of my 'friend', but we haven't really spoken & I don't think I wanna give her any money because of how she's been acting anyway. I'll get my own.


----------



## Caledonian

@PoptartShop – Congrats on the new truck. Wonderful pictures of Promise and your parents
@Zexious – That’s great news as it sounded like a really sore fall. Happy anniversary, Seaworld sounds like a fun way to celebrate.
@JCnGrace – We all need to vent and you’ve every right to feel the way you do about what she said. 
The spider and wasp story makes me shudder. We don’t have dangerous ones but the way they move gives me the creeps. 
The male house spiders are on the move now that it’s Autumn and I’ve caught a couple of large ones scuttling across the floor in the last week. Ugh! 
@Tazzie – you’re going to wear yourself out! I had a double take at the blue horn then held my laptop sideways for a better look. It’s hilarious. 
Glad the Big Girl is still pregnant it would’ve been such a shame if she’d lost it. 

The bad news is that I’m still very lame due to my Achilles tendon injury, especially in the morning when it’s tight and at night when it’s tired. It’s limited me to riding bareback in the fields and tracks close to the yard and I was so fed-up schooling and seeing the same scenery that, last night, I joined some friends who were jumping a small course. There were a few squeaky moments when I slid sideways on corners or landings but it was great fun. Not that I’ll be making a habit of it; I’m more than happy to return to just hacking LOL.


Storm Alli’s been hitting the country all day and there’s trees down and damage to buildings. The horses and fences were checked before darkness and everything’s okay. It’s still really windy although not as bad as earlier in the day. 
I don’t think I’ll be riding again until next week as there’s another storm coming in for the weekend.
I hope everyone has a good week.


----------



## JCnGrace

@PoptartShop, getting your own is always the best idea. The older I get the more I like to live by the motto "Neither a lender nor a borrower be". I never borrow and every time I let someone use something they break it or lose a piece of it. 


At least busy makes the day go faster although it can never go fast enough when you're at work and want to be somewhere else. 


LOL about watching the spider to make sure it didn't move. Why didn't you just swat it with a fly swatter? 


Have fun with Promise? What does your groundwork involve? 

@Caledonian, Are you doing physical therapy on your tendon? I think the exercises they had me doing helped, especially with range of motion. Strengthening not so much because they had me lifting piddly little weights that were like nothing to me. 


Riding is good but don't be taking too many chances or you'll end up worse off than you are now. Time enough when you get that tendon strengthened back up. 


We are back to the nasty hot weather. The horses looked so miserable with dried sweat all over them that I rinsed them all off. The water was running off white from the salt. It doesn't help that winter coats have started coming in although not long yet, just thicker. They appreciated the spray down. Cutter rolled and then came back for a second rinse to get the dirt off. TJ and Cloud stand in front of the hose as long as you're willing to spray them, they save the rolling for later. Gamble and Flash stand there until they get sprayed off pretty good then will mosey off to graze a little and will come back when they start drying off. TJ was po'd at Cloud over something today and anytime she got near him she got a nip. Don't know what that was all about because those two don't normally fuss at each other. Thunder and Frecks are both ones that will stand as long as you spray. Thunder licks water off of Frecks while he's waiting for his turn. LOL 


Thermometer in the garage got up to 94.6 F. Tomorrow it's supposed to only get to 88 so let's hope they're right for a change. 91 was the predicted high for today and we blew by that.


----------



## Tazzie

@carshon, same here!
@JCnGrace, I'm thrilled she didn't abort! I was worried! And no worries  I just didn't want the actual owner being accused for the purposeful neglect! No, she will not be here when she foals. Right now I'm working to get my friend to build his fence/barn so she can leave sooner rather than later.
@PoptartShop, it's amazing what actual food does :wink: I'm pleased with the progress. Long way to go, but she definitely is getting her shine back. I think ex friend didn't want to put her on my grain because she's the trainer and I'm just a horse person. Her crap food does nothing for her horses. I hope you got to work with Promise!! And what size girth are you needing? I have quite a few options I could sell cheap :lol:
@Caledonian, I'm already good and worn out, ugh. Just counting the days for when Nick comes home and removes some of the stress. Wouldn't have been so bad if I hadn't planned back to back shows. Such is life though. If you click on the picture it should open upright. I try not to take too many vertical pictures because of that lol and a lot of people would have been mad if she had slipped it from the neglect. I just need to continue putting weight on her... jumping bareback sounds nerve wracking haha! I couldn't do it! I'm sorry you're still hurt though :/ stay safe with all the storms!!


Ugh, had a bad night last night. Went to feed the ponies. Diego REFUSED to come down to eat. They don't come down, they don't eat. I made sure he was ok at least, which he was. Hopefully tonight he presents himself for food. Izzie has apparently become GLUED to the big mare. Like, she broke her halter to get to the big mare when I went to fly spray big mare. Used Diego's halter and we had a come to Jesus meeting over that. I've told my friend if this continues to Saturday when all three come to the house before the show, big mare will NOT be going back down to the field, and we will come up with a very temporary paddock at our house. I urged him to get the fence and barn built ASAP for the mare. I told him he's not getting kicked out, but that I will not deal with busted halters and outcast horses at my place. I'm hoping this will light a fire under his rump. I don't want to lose our friendship, but I can't have Izzie so dang buddy sour she's breaking halters, and I'm not ok with Diego being the outcast. Because what happens if it's winter and he's still the outcast? He never lived outside prior to me. I'm NOT going to be ok with him being denied entrance to the snug barn. I'll be discussing it with him this weekend, but I can't deal with this. I'm not a horse trainer, and I'm not ok with my babies getting the short end of the stick :/

Just blah. Also realized I put the same picture in twice up there, *sigh*. Here was when I was filling water buckets


----------



## Zexious

@Tazzie - Herd dynamics can be so complicated. And you're totally right: it's not fair that your babies get the short end of the stick, when you're going out of your way to do something nice. ): Hopefully he'll get the separate fence built and that'll solve the problems!

@JCnGrace - Can't we just have fall, already? x.x
ps, that sounds absolutely horrifying--the spider wasp. And also spiders. I don't mind insects (and fam) really, just so long as they stay a healthy distance away. I posted a picture below of the tarantula hawk, so we can all be mortified together c:

@Caledonian - You take care of that foot (/leg), now! I can definitely relate to how frustrating it is to feel limited by the healing process. How long is your recovery projected to be? Sending good vibes as the storms pass through your area 

@PoptartShop - I hope you enjoyed your ride! And hey, tack shopping can be fun ;D!!!

@carshon - @Tazzie really is doing amazing things! She's the best c:

Happy Thursday, everyone c:!
I confess that poor Finny had to miss class last night. Poor Boyfriend hurt his back (the guy is 6'8", so it happens more frequently than either of us would like) and my knee was still too sore to stand for an hour plus. We made good progress this week, but I'm concerned he'll be even further behind, so we're investigating options now. 
I also feel a little less bad about hurting myself, as it's going to rain (both here and in San Antonio) for the next several days, so this probably wouldn't have been the best time to go to SeaWorld anyway xD









ps, here's one of the bugs @JCnGrace and I were discussing. Nightmare fuel, right?


----------



## TuyaGirl

@PoptartShop Your parents seemed really happy and in such a good mood around Promise! You are lucky to have parents who understand and support you. Mine, well, my father believes that every horse in the world are out there to kill you. My mum thinks that they are too big and not as sweet as cats, that come and sit on your lap. I told in here, first time I showed her Tuya she was like 'uh, ok, oh, look, a cat!', lol! She didn't even pet her. 
Good that you are on top of the scratches and Promise is feeling better now. Don't even mention work, I don't want to even read that word today  So sick of it!!!
I hope rain stops around there so as you can actually have quality time with your girl. Plus get your own girth 
@Zexious glad to find out your knee was not broken. Nothing to be embarrassed of. People slip and fall too, not only horses  Funny how we almost get up faster than we fell (when we are able to). I hope your boyfriend feels better soon as well, and aww about the gift / date. Yay!! 

@AtokaGhosthorse There was no way I would ride through such trail knowing that there was the chance I could end up with a spider on my face / body. Just the feeling of the web makes me cringe! I mean if there was no other chance… but I would not go first  I googled it and yeah, they are big, and I would make a scene that people would be able to hear from miles and miles away… Funny how horses can actually get scared with own farts. I never saw it, but read several times. 

@phantomhorse13 Aww, another lovely ride  George is yours, right? Grey, so I assume. I love potatoes! Do you grow them just for you or you sell? 

@Tazzie that flooding video was so scary! Glad Nick is ok. I am pretty sure you must be exhausted! That's a lot to look after! (I forgot you also had 2 cats, aww, lol). So happy the mare didn't loose the baby! And ugh about the herd dynamics. Who would say Izzie would become so attached to the big black girl? You are absolutely correct in your thinking, I would somehow be annoyed / worried too, and you already are doing what you can to help.

@Caledonian I hope your tendon gives you some relief soon. Maybe try not to keep your heel down when riding? Ah storms, I don't miss them, as last year I lost count on the number of 'names' I had to deal with 

@JCnGrace Along the years I've learnt to just get emotionally disconnected from my father's egocentric way. That's the kind of thing he would say as well. When he was given the news that his son had only a few months left due to cancer, he went out for dinner and some drinks. You might say 'that's because he was sad and some people drink to forget'. No, that was not because of that, he was absolutely chill and acting normal. He is an empty human being that only gets distressed about himself. 
That fight between the spider and the wasp reminded me of a story my aunt once told me: When she was a little girl she saw a fly get caught in a spider web. She felt sorry for it and thought of releasing it. Then reminded the spider would be hungry if didn't eat it. She got so divided that she killed both, lol!!


So happy that it's already Thursday! Boss has been awful, criticizing everyone very strongly, making assumptions about their lives, she's perfect, others are garbage and treated like that, argh. It's not directly with me (I am the one she tells all this manure to), but I don't like it. So today we had a little argument about how wrong I think it is to judge other people's ways. I could not listen to her anymore and it came out of my mouth. Funny is after lunch she is sweet as a lamb, but I can tell it's SO FAKE!! 

On another note, funny episode: as the weather is so hot (30 degrees celsius and supposed to continue, where's fall??), I went for a long walk lunch time, to relieve stress. There was a street sale going on, with antiques and stuff, and I saw a really nice old painting of a TB horse. The description of the races he won, sire, dam, all that in English. Name of the horse was Portuguese and was, translated, Son of a Bit**, lol!!


----------



## carshon

I confess today is supposed to be least 90 + (F) degree day of 2018 and then it is supposed to be in the 70's. I am so ready!!! Harvest is in full swing in my area and the trees are starting to show some color. Hoping to ride this weekend with some friends and the cool weather will be great!

And...….. I am firming up plans to go visit my daughter the first weekend of Oct. I miss her so much!! Since we own a mowing business and have horses, cows, cats and a dog getting someone to do chores for us while we try to go out of town is horrible. We will work some late nights to get our mowing done before we leave and I am waiting to hear if daughters BF will do animal chores for us. I am so excited to get to see her and just give her a hug!


----------



## Caledonian

@*JCnGrace* - Yes, I’ve got stretches with and without a band, as well as raising and lowering for strength. The Doc thinks that it’s being irritated by the staircases and hills at my work, which I can’t avoid. Your right, it’s going to take time and patience (not something I’m known for LOL). 

@*Zexious* – That bug’s definitely nightmare fuel.

Your boyfriend must find it difficult as everything is built for those with an average height. I can understand how he gets sore backs.

It’s not a severe injury, if you compare it to a rupture but it’s taking forever. They said around 2- 3 months but it looks like it’s going to be double that. 

@*TuyaGirl* – I wouldn’t like my Boss (or anybody) putting me in that position either. Office politics can be really difficult. 

Ha! I like the name of the TB. I wonder if it earned it. 

@*Tazzie* – It’s a shame that yours are being affected by her; it shows how the natural balance of a herd can be drastically altered. I think you’re going above and beyond and your friend needs to get moving. Poor Diego get pushed out. That's so sad.


I’d love some of everyone’s heat, it’s about 55F here and dropping as it’s getting dark. Brrr!. I’ve nothing to confess as it’s been a slow day at work. My Boss quit a few weeks ago  and we’ve a temp in until our new one starts. I’ve spent the day going over procedures, knowing full well I’m going to have to do it again and again….

Nearly the weekend, have a good day everyone.:smile:


----------



## PoptartShop

@Tazzie I need to measure, not sure if I need a 28 or not. But it's for my treeless. If I'm wrong I will let you know, I will measure tonight. My barnmate's dressage girth is a bit too small, so I will be able to figure it out easily once I measure that one LOL. :lol: That'd be awesome, cause dressage girths aren't cheap (good quality ones)  Omg, poor Diego. :sad: Probably feels all left out since Izzie is now BFFs with the big mare.  Not cool. I really, really hope he builds it ASAP & gives you some type of timeframe because enough is enough. Now it's starting to affect YOUR horses. Ugh. I agree, talking to him in person will help. He can't 'refuse' to respond to you that way about it or ignore it.
@TuyaGirl my mom was scared of horses at first, because of their size. :lol: Took her awhile to get comfortable. Sometimes she does get a bit nervous though. My Dad doesn't seem to be scared of them though LOL. I am glad it's Thursday too! One step closer to Friday. Ugh. That's horrible about your boss, I am glad you spoke up though. Sometimes you just have to...or it just comes out. I bet she was all fake sweet, I hate that. Females can be so petty. :icon_rolleyes: She sounds super judgmental & rude. Like why do you still have these people employed if you hate them so much?! Ridiculous.
@JCnGrace I could've swatted it (actually wish I did, because the next morning it was gone...) but 1) it was up super high, & 2) I didn't feel like getting on a chair to get it LOL. :lol: I am sure I will see it again sometime though...yucky! & true, if I get my own she can't say 'oh well I gave you that girth' haha. Yes!! We did lunging last night.  I work on backing, leg yielding, etc. as well. Tonight I may hop on for a ride though, it's supposed to be super nice out (70's). Isn't it crazy how it's almost October &...the weather is still so hot???????? 
@Caledonian thank you!  I am sorry to hear about your tendon, ugh. That can't be fun. But at least you still got to do horsey stuff & ride.  I hate storms, I hope it passes soon. :sad: Ugh!
@Zexious aw, I hope your boyfriend feels better. :sad: Back pain is horrible. I guess things happen for a reason, right.  SeaWorld will be better another time. Still, sweet of him to offer. & thank goodness it's Thursday.
@carshon geeze, so hot! I can't wait for the 70 degree weather either. Wahoo!! Perfect riding weather. Awwww, that is awesome you will be visiting her soon. Yay!!  I know you probably miss her so much! <3 That is something to look forward to!

I confess, I am so ready for the weekend already....UGHHH!


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

Well, the orb spiders are pretty fat, about the size of a quarter legs and all - the ones you find in the woods. Harmless, but NO NO NO NO NO... Nooooooooooo. I mean, when your horse does the Heeby Jeeby Dance too? I swear if we both could have done it, we'd have both been screaming. LOL

AGGHH OH OH NO OH OHM'GOD OH! NOOOOO SPIDER WEB!

I hate being the lead rider... and 5'9". So even on my 'light horse' Trigger, I collect ALL TEH WEBS if we're the first ones down a trail. It's worse when I'm on Big Sarge or Gina, who's ALMOST as big as Sarge these days. She's a big ol'gal... and so am I.

The yellow and black ones you see in image searches are huge, but you see them in areas like, house eaves, pool decks, open spaces with something available to build a web in. I love seeing them around - they clean house on bugs.

Confession: Husband and 17 yr old son have started our local high schools first ever H.S. bass fishing team. They and my son's tournament partner, a kid his age, will be gone until Sunday fishing Lake Tenkiller here in Oklahoma for their first tournament. I am looking forward to having the weekend to myself and tomorrow is one of my alternating Friday's off.

I have a ton to do though... Farrier is coming before noon, the guy I bought my slant from is coming at 8 a.m. to take a gander at the main electrical cord, which apparently has a short in it - it keeps throwing the breakers. By 3, I have to get a haircut, and by the time I get home, a huge weather event is moving in... heavy rain all weekend is expected.

I think while it's raining, I'll let Trigger out of his enclosure to hang out with me under the lean-to by the tack room while I get a couple of saddles I bought to flip all cleaned up, dressed up, and listed for sale. That'll be a good day... nice cool air, rain, some classic country and just polis up some saddles and tack.

Maybe have a coldbeer.

Maybe share a sandwich with my horse.

That's my plan. :cowboy:


I'm also just as likely to play Fortnite all weekend. WHAT'S UP WITH THAT PURPLE CUBE HEADING FOR LOOT LAKE!? Or maybe write. IDK. I'm all over the map right now.


----------



## JCnGrace

@Tazzie, weird Izzie buddied up with the new mare. Usually when you have 2 mares and a gelding then a mare and gelding will hang out together and leave the other mare out. I've heard other people say though that they didn't like having 3 horses because 2 would buddy up and leave the third out though. A guy I knew used to be adamant that you had to have an even number of horses in the herd. In my herd of 5 they all stick together like glue so it works. 


Zexious, 6'8", WOW, that's a lot of back to be hurting. I hope he's feeling better soon. 


I'm not much of an insect person but they don't bother me either. Reptiles are the stuff of my nightmares. LOL Regardless, I'll still stop and watch one if I see them doing something interesting. You wouldn't believe how long a lizards tail can still flop around after it's detached from the body. We have these little lizards with blue stripes and if a cat catches one they'll shed (? lack of knowing what this trait is called) their tail, tail keeps moving so the cat focuses on that and the lizard gets away. Cat is happy it has something to play with, the lizard is happy it lives another day so win/win. LOL

@TuyaGirl, the dad-son story is awful. I know it hurt us kids that mom didn't grieve when dad passed away so I know how it felt for you. So many emotions about it but you can't make them feel what they don't feel. Your aunt story made me laugh. She found the perfect solution! Good on you for basically telling your boss you didn't want to hear her nasty comments anymore! Did you buy the painting? LOL

@PoptartShop, yes the weather is crazy, it has been all year it seems like. Now we're supposed to get rain 4 or 5 days in a row but I don't know what the temps are supposed to be. I'm horrible about doing any groundwork with mine. When they're babies needing to learn I don't mind it but lazy about it with adults. Hope you have a wonderful weekend.

@carshon, I bet it is hard when your child goes off to college so far away you don't get to see them much. It is so hard to find anyone to look after animals isn't it. Hubby and I haven't been on a vacation together for several years. We have no family nearby and neighbors are mostly elderly and not able. The two that aren't...well one of them I would ask nothing of and the other is wonderful person but she's the type everything overwhelms her. I think I could set the horses up to be ok for a few days but then there's the multiple cats and the dog. 

@Caledonian, does Scotland actually have a winter though? I don't know why but I'm thinking I've heard you guys get a lot of chilly, wet weather but it doesn't tend to get really cold. Maybe I'm thinking of Ireland. 

@AtokaGhosthorse, ALONE TIME!!!! I love alone time and I hope you enjoy every second of it!


Speaking of harvest @carshon, they are shelling the corn in the field around us. Right after I got of the shower I had to go lock Bugs in the tack room because tomorrow is snip snip day, oops today is snip snip day. LOL Anyway as I was going to the barn on the 4-wheeler there was a haze of dust in the air. Now I feel like my first shower didn't do much good. 


TJ was still mad at Cloud today and now Cutter is mad at her too. I wonder what she's been up to that she's ****ing the boys off. As far as I can tell she's her normal self. It will be really strange if either Flash or Gamble are on the mad bandwagon tomorrow.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@carshon I bet you miss your daughter a lot. Time will fly by untill you see her, it's almost  I hope you get a positive answer from her friend to help while you are away. 
@PoptartShop yeah, she basically hates everyone, from bottom to top of company. Always something negative or a curse to say. So inelegant, ugh… One can only take it to a certain point. 
I hope you can get saddle time, no matter for how long 
@AtokaGhosthorse I hope they have fun at the lake. How beautiful! Enjoy your alone time, even sounding you have a lot to do. I am single and I love my own time, lol! 
We do have those black and yellow big spiders. Actually they are quite pretty… On their webs  
@JCnGrace and @Caledonian (and everyone), here you go - The painting should be quite expensive, it was the same type as the one presented in the article:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filho_da_Puta

Can't wait to be with Tuya!
Have a great weekend everyone!!


----------



## Caledonian

@*JCnGrace* – You’re right, it doesn’t get really cold, although it’s changeable (just like Ireland). I would say that last winter was a bad one but I can imagine many in the US and Canada rolling their eyes at that description LOL. Bad winters usually hit us every twenty years or so. The Gulf Stream/North Atlantic Drift delivers water from the Gulf of Mexico and Florida to keep us warm in the winter, around 23F to 45F. We’re close(ish) to the Arctic Circle and a lot warmer than many on the same latitude. Generally, the west is warmer, wetter and windier due to the Atlantic Ocean and the mountains, while the east is cooler, more likely to get snow but dryer; some parts are extremely dry. They were hit with a severe drought this summer. 

I’m somewhere in the middle and get a mix of everything. 

I always love reading about your horses, it’s better than a lot of TV shows. You’ve still no idea what’s happened to make them annoyed? Makes you wonder if she’s been nagging the boys.

@*TuyaGirl* – It does look expensive. I’m always amazed at the names they give racehorses. Have fun with Tuya.

@*PoptartShop* – I’ve never ridden in a treeless saddle: do you notice a difference or would the change mostly affect Promise?

@*AtokaGhosthorse* – Hope you get everything done before the weather comes in. It won’t be much fun fishing in the rain for your husband and son, or is that the best sort of weather for it.


Finished work a few hours early today and headed out to spend time with the horses. It involved a lot of leaning on the gate and feeding them carrots LOL. They were awfully jumpy with the wind and I was more than happy to watch from the edge of the field. 

My confession is that I should’ve been clearing up the mess in the garden and around the sheds created by the last storm, rather than watching horses :smile:

Storm Bronagh is hitting further south so it’s been sunny and I think Sunday’s storm may also miss us. Hopefully the weather at the weekend may be better than I thought.

Happy weekend everyone


----------



## phantomhorse13

I confess I am hopelessly behind on reading and posting.. and until potatoes are done, things likely won't improve.

Keith (my BIL, who farms for a living) raises potatoes. They are one of the farm's major crops. I never had any idea what went into producing a potato, but let me tell you its a massive PITA. I help out during harvest. Several large pieces of equipment are involved, once of which has multiple people on it. The harvester has a million conveyor belts going every which way, which in theory separates the potatoes from the rocks. However, nothing works perfectly, so the humans are there to try to pick rocks out of what should be potatoes or else pick potatoes out of what should be rocks.

My job is the trash conveyor, meaning I am picking potatoes out of rocks. Sometimes the machine works well and I can help pick rocks out of the potatoes (which is the conveyor behind me), other times it's frantic and I am picking potatoes like a lunatic.

I made this video last year to try to show my family what was involved. Sadly, the camera was aimed a bit high to get the full effect as you can't see what my hands are doing.. but it gives you a general idea:






Since the weather has been so sketchy, Keith is understandably picking sunup to sundown, as potatoes really don't like all this wet, and more rain is on the way..


----------



## JCnGrace

@TuyaGirl, neat picture! It always blows my mind by how short they kept their tails in the olden days. 








@Caledonian, interesting how you have a warmer climate being as far north as you are. I never knew why.





Beats me about Cloud vs the boys. I was in a hurry today so I didn't spend a lot of time observing but I didn't notice them not wanting her near them today. Interesting thing about her is she uses her size to get what she wants instead of teeth and hooves. When she was a foal and wanted towards the front of the lean-to she'd just hold her breath and barge to the front ignoring others telling her she didn't belong up there. Eventually the other mares just gave up trying to teach her her place and let her stand wherever she wanted. Maybe she has been body slamming the boys to get them out of her way. 







@phantomhorse13, that video is interesting. I've never seen potatoes being harvested commercially, just using a spade to dig them up in a garden. Question for your BIL or you if you know. Over the past several years why have potatoes had a tendency to be perfectly fine on the outside but rotten in the middle? I'm guessing it's weather related but could be soil type, fertilizer or any other number of things. I know it makes mad when I open a bag of Lays and see they used a bad batch of potatoes when I pay more for them trying to avoid brown potato chips. LOL






When hubby decided he was keeping Bugs he called around to some different vets. He found one in a small town in the next county west of us that quoted him around $60.00 for neuter and rabies vaccine. I went in today to get him & pay the bill and it was $33.68. I said "WHAT??? for a neuter?" thinking they had my bill mixed up with someone who just got shots or something. She said we got a new customer discount. That was only 10 bucks of it though and they only actually charged $35 for the neuter, $5 rabies, and then another small amount for pain medication (2 or 3 bucks). I didn't get to meet the vet to get a sense of her but we at least found a new vet for minor things. Too bad they only do small animals though. Bugs is back home and still locked in the tack room until tomorrow so he can sleep off the anesthetic. Even the first quote they gave us was unbelievably cheap compared to other vets.




We stopped at Papa Johns on the way home and picked up a pizza so I had a pretty easy day of it. So far all the rain they predicted has been going to the south and east of us so @Tazzie is probably getting it.


----------



## rambo99

phantomhorse13 said:


> I confess I am hopelessly behind on reading and posting.. and until potatoes are done, things likely won't improve.
> 
> Keith (my BIL, who farms for a living) raises potatoes. They are one of the farm's major crops. I never had any idea what went into producing a potato, but let me tell you its a massive PITA. I help out during harvest. Several large pieces of equipment are involved, once of which has multiple people on it. The harvester has a million conveyor belts going every which way, which in theory separates the potatoes from the rocks. However, nothing works perfectly, so the humans are there to try to pick rocks out of what should be potatoes or else pick potatoes out of what should be rocks.
> 
> My job is the trash conveyor, meaning I am picking potatoes out of rocks. Sometimes the machine works well and I can help pick rocks out of the potatoes (which is the conveyor behind me), other times it's frantic and I am picking potatoes like a lunatic.
> 
> I made this video last year to try to show my family what was involved. Sadly, the camera was aimed a bit high to get the full effect as you can't see what my hands are doing.. but it gives you a general idea:
> 
> potatoes
> 
> Since the weather has been so sketchy, Keith is understandably picking sunup to sundown, as potatoes really don't like all this wet, and more rain is on the way..


Wow that is quite the deal,never realized what went into harvesting potatoes. Sounds like your very busy right now helping with the potatoe harvest. 

I don't always read on here but try to keep up, busy time of year. Riding season is winding down with winter coming sooner than i'd like. Fall like weather is already here temps in the low 60s for highs and low 40s for lows at night,horse's are hairing up fast it seems. 

Days are getting shorter and shorter hate the longer dark hours. With shorter days i have trouble with depression ,so having to try and stay on top of that so i don't go off the deep end. 

Been doing lots of trail riding with kids and with a friend beautiful days and plenty of sun. Leaves are starting to turn so a sure sign fall is here. Horse's are feeling frisky and horse i ride has been a pistol to ride very forward, very naughty also. He's the one i've posted about a lot recently,he's been tearing up fence here last few days so making me quite mad. a picture of his latest fence breaking, so he can get out then play hard to catch. I will get some of the trail pictures uploaded, so i can post them next time i post on here.

Hope everyone is having a great weekend!


----------



## JCnGrace

He doesn't try your patience much does he @rambo99? He's lucky he didn't hurt himself. For some reason though I always tend to fall for the difficult ones because they're definitely not boring. LOL




Mine seem to be back to their old selves and over whatever Cloud did. She was standing beside Cutter and behind TJ and neither made her back off. 


You'd never know Bugs had anything done to him yesterday if he wasn't lacking some hair in a particular area. LOL


----------



## rambo99

Here are some pictures of our ride the other day and a picture of the sun setting over the lake. Yes @JCnGrace he tries my patience almost daily.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@Caledonian I hope that the storm missed you  I too thought Scotland was a lot more cold. 


@phantomhorse13 I had never seen such a harvester. And what a load of rocks it collects!! At the farm where I board, half of the land is rented to a farmer, last Summer they were collecting potatoes, and it's much more simple in here: just with a tractor that pulls the potatoes up when it passes by. Some get cut by it, and as they are then collected manually from the ground, employees just leave them there. 
I got some rotten in the middle as well, not usual before.


@JCnGrace Cloud's ways reminds me of my two cats. The younger one was so much bigger than the older, so he would use his weight / size to push the other one off the lap he wanted to lay in  I think they are aware of their size and use it for own benefit? And that is so cool you got a nice price at the vet. Yes, you did good keeping Bugs away from others for a while, as they might not like the anesthesia smell and not even recognize him because of it. Happened several times with my cats.
About the tail length, the Spanish do cut some working horse's tails short, we rarely see them in here. I used to like to see a very straight tail at the bottom, but now I just love my mare's tail as it is 


@rambo99 lovely pictures!  Yeah, the thing I dislike about Fall is the days getting shorter, also affects my mood. Do you think your horse would respect an electric fence better, or not an option for you? Mine would first run through it, lol, but now got used and stays inside, even with the electricity off. 


I was betrayed by the weather this weekend. Saturday I left home wearing only a tank top and a very thin cotton sweater to dress on top when the night came, because there was 28 degrees celsius where I live. On the way to the barn I started to see a thick cloud line along the seashore, and before I could blink I was driving through thick fog. And freezing too, there was 10 degrees less! I had to dress the sweater as soon as I got off the car, and spent the whole afternoon swearing on the cold. No riding, just not in the mood. Went with BO to pick Tuya from the pasture, and man, horses were going nuts with the colder temps. What a bucking feast! 
Sunday weather was not much better, so I opted for lunging Tuya, as I don't do as much trotting when mounting, and rasp a bit of flaring that was visible on the hoof pic I posted. I am enjoying it very much, I love to see the hoof getting all pretty  Plus she is much more willing to hold her hooves for me, yay!! Oh, and she was so good at lunging, very fluid trot, willing and alert to my requests. All was good until I noticed she had like a crack, a ridge, on her FL. BO was very busy training a friend's horse to drive - first time doing it - and I didn't want to mess up with his program and interfere with questions about something he should put his eyes on first to give an opinion. So I just took a picture of the area and thought of asking online. I was kind of afraid it could be what is called a quarter crack, although it's not deep at all, very smooth actually. But how didn't I notice it before???


Well big mistake! Went to Facebook into one of those horse health pages, posted the picture and gave all the info I could. First comments were that it was some coronary band defect and it created that ridge, some members even posted pictures of their horse's hooves to show what they meant. But later on all went South and I was getting comments of how my mare had navicular, or would be crippled forever, imbalance of the limbs, you name it. Some people told me to fire the farrier, when I wrote on initial post that farrier only does the soles and bars, and we do the rest ourselves. They didn't even take the time to read!!!! I got so distressed that I started crying out of control, lol! I know that her hooves are not top shape, but later they are the best I've seen, after many years of not knowing any better and just slapping shoes on, and keeping long toes and underrun heels. Actually it was on this forum I started my learning curve about it. Funny how a couple hours before I was looking at her lunging and was all proud of her little backed up hooves… The picture does not even show the whole hoof, and for the most I understand that people can see the tubules' angles, I don't get why so much hate?? It's not that I have not seen so much worst... There's so many ways to give opinion without being rude. 


Anyway, two of the mods jumped in, both said the same, and one of them is a farrier. Coronary band past injury. I asked why would I not see it before, she said dry environment makes it more pronounced, and Tuya had not been out 24/7 on dry pasture for so long in like forever. 
The discussion went on forever, members against members, one of them defending me very fiercely, bless her soul, lol!
Ah, the joys of internet… 


Kuddos for who took the time to read my disgraceful idea, lol!
Happy Monday!!


----------



## Zexious

@TuyaGirl - The internet can be a brutal place--Facebook included! It definitely gives people more balls than they'd ever have in real life to say mean/hurtful things. 
Have you considered posting the photos here? (Let's be real, though... HF has its own fair share of problems, ha!)
@rambo99 - Definitely prefer the trail pictures to the downed fence c:

JCnGrace - I so enjoy reading about your little herd--glad to hear things are apparently back to normal! --Whoever said horses don't have personalities is very confused.

I confess that I've had a tough couple of days. 
It's kind of a long story... but the tl;dr is that my mother has bullied me into attending a family affair that I vehemently don't want to go attend. 26 years old and I'm still too timid to stand up for myself, ha!


----------



## TuyaGirl

@Zexious Could you find the courage to express how you feel about going? 

I have no problem posting the pictures, as the purpose was just to access the ridge / crack, and not a hoof trim critique. I explained that she has a low heel and long toe issue if not always on top of it, and asked if that could have caused it to appear, nothing else. Plus angle of pictures is not good for a critique, mods even mentioned that.
I will add two pictures actually, first taken before I rasped and the other after. The after is the one I posted, heck you cannot even see the tip of the hoof, and she was standing on hay. Even the angle of the ridge looks different from one to another, and the same hoof different lenght. I have no more so not posting on hoof section.

If anyone has any ideas....


----------



## Tazzie

@Zexious, yes they can. Turns out Izzie was in full blown heat... realized that when she squatted for the pregnant mare. MARES! So we will play it by ear. They weren't frantic when I took my two to the show, so that's good at least. And the fence/lean to will be on his property roughly 2 hours away. So it'd be the end of my updates, but at least I'll know she was put on the correct path finally! And thank you <3 I'm trying my hardest for her! I wish you lived closer; I feel like we could be really good friends :lol: oh no! I hope your boyfriend heals up quickly! Goodness! And yeah, all the rain is miserable.... I'm sorry your mom bullied you though 

@TuyaGirl, it was insane! Thankfully they got through it and all was fine! And oh yes, exhaustion was a real thing, ugh! So worn out now! Haha, yeah, they are barn cats and for the most part just keep to themselves! I'm waiting and seeing how it's going to go since it was clear Izzie was in full blown heat. And she gets a little odd during her time anyway. So we will see... turning the big girl back out tonight. Ugh, I'm sorry about your boss  that's funny about the race horse's name! Ugh about the weather! And I'm sorry people were so rude to you when you asked about Tuya's hooves. People can be horrible!

@carshon, awww, yay about visiting your daughter! I hope it went well!

@Caledonian, it seems he's made himself known again, though still seems he's alone more often than I'd prefer. I've been lighting a fire under my buddy's butt to get the fence built though lol I'd send you heat, but we dropped to fall temps this weekend! Was a chilly show weekend! I see nothing wrong spending time watching ponies instead of cleaning though 

@PoptartShop, just let me know! I can measure and take pictures. If nothing interests you, it's fine :lol: they are just girths that are laying around, and can continue to do so lol and yeah, I'm working on him and putting more pressure on him. Needs to happen sooner than later! I hope you had a good weekend!

@JCnGrace, yeah, it's odd for her to be so stuck on her. She was in full heat though, so she apparently got clingy to her. Nick thinks it's because she doesn't like part of her herd disappearing since she's finally the boss mare like she's been wanting lol I've already told Nick when an Izzie baby happens that we will be bringing home a kid safe horse too lol your ponies sound like they are being silly too! And yup, we are getting hammered. A town south of us was flooded. I opted to take the highway home instead of back roads like normal because I'd have had to go through that. No thank you! Also yay for a great deal on the neutering!

@phantomhorse13, how interesting with the potato harvester! Thanks for sharing that video!


Whew, what a weekend!

Hauled ponies down to a show on Saturday. Worked Diego that night to let him see the ring, and make sure he'd canter safely in it (it's a long, narrow ring that can be slick). All was well! I had decided Friday we would scratch Izzie out of hunter pleasure, scratch Diego out of walk trot, and enter him in hunter pleasure.

Sunday comes with rain, and lots of it! First was halter. Izzie took second in halter in her class, and Diego took fifth in his. Next was their sport horse in hand classes. Both took first place  I was thrilled with how little man behaved during his in hand classes. He's getting better and safer to show  Izzie did a dismal trail in hand class though. She wasn't having it yesterday.

Break time before riding classes. Rode Izzie in native costume. Loss even though I should not have (as I was told by a couple of people). Ex friend entirely blew the class. But ya know, let's pick fancy instead of doing all the required gaits (her horse does not walk, period). I've always said it won't matter how good Izzie does, she will NEVER win it. After that we did a quick tack change for sport horse. Since she was on the fussy side I let her be how she needed to be, and that dinged us. Took second for that (out of a decent number). They ran it like a show hack asking for collected and extending gaits. Izzie wasn't amused, but since I was letting her do it how she needed she didn't attempt to pitch me. Which is what I told the judge when she asked since she's known Izzie for years. I said I decided to pick my battles, and that wasn't one I was willing to take on.

Next up was Diego. He got a bit excited cantering right, but I got him back under control for a fourth place finish (in another nice sized class). As I had been tacking up my friend told me Diego NEEDED to be in Dressage Suitability. I asked why, wasn't there other entries?! She said nothing like him and he needed to be in there. Alright, guess we are doing two canter classes for our first time showing at the canter! And it was IMMEDIATELY after his hunter class. He was a lot better in the second class. They ran that one like a show hack class as well, and poor little man has NEVER been asked to extend like that. But he tried his little heart out for me anyway. Much to our shock and happiness, he won the class! I'm so proud of this little boy! I was SO excited to tell Nick how his baby did, and he was thrilled! Even though Nick made it clear Diego wasn't going to do full Dressage lol he was thrilled nonetheless!

Couple cute pictures and the video of little man in the class (it's long, so I'd understand if no one sits through it all lol)
























Big mare is doing better too. I reuploaded the first video to retract names, and then one I took on Friday when I fed in the rain











Picture from Friday when she was eating










And a picture showing what she looked like when bringing her to ex friend's (top; very clear she was muscled, and most likely a bit thinner due to a recent growth spurt), when I got her (middle), and a picture I took on Tuesday waiting on the vet.










Also the biggest and best news....

NICK CAME HOME LAST NIGHT!!! He called after I had my papers signed and had just walked to the stalls to feed and start packing up. He was like "hurry home, there may be a cute man waiting for you!" I started crying lol I was so happy!


----------



## JCnGrace

@rambo99, beautiful sunset! Looks like fall is more in evidence in your area.

@Zexious, I think it's universal that we do things for or with out parents that we really don't want to do. Early training that never goes away.

@TuyaGirl, I've heard things like that about Facebook since it started which is why I've never felt the urge to go there. You can see where you rasped that it's just a surface crack and not deep at all. I don't know what causes them. Cloud has one she's had forever and we've tried everything, barefoot trims, keeping her shod, biotin supplements, crack fillers, opening it up and medicating. It doesn't go away, doesn't change, and she's never taken a lame step from it so we pretty much gave up trying to fix it.


----------



## JCnGrace

@Tazzie, Diego did so well in his class! In the series of 3 pictures was the top picture of when your friend first got her? She's definitely improving, good job!


Yay for Nick getting home! Huge relief that it made it home safe and sound!


----------



## PoptartShop

Oh gosh, lots to catchup on! Friday was so busy at work, I didn't even have time to post on here. :sad: 

@AtokaGhosthorse I'm sure you enjoyed that much-needed alone time.  Always good! OMG my boyfriend loves that game, I've played it with him before but I always end up dying. :lol: I am not so good at it.
@rambo99 what a beautiful sunset, and good ride! 
@Zexious UGH I hate that, sometimes I have to go to family events that I really don't want to go to..it's annoying as heck. :icon_rolleyes: Hopefully it won't be too bad, but I know the feeling. Ugh. 

@JCnGrace ah, I'm sure yours don't need much groundwork anyway. Promise just never had ANY, so I have to do it. Hmmm I wonder what she has been up to! :lol: Stupid rain, raining here too & it rained yesterday...gonna rain tomorrow..YAY NOT. :lol:

@Caledonian Yeah, I do notice a difference, I am able to feel the horse more. I think Promise likes it because it's a bit more comfortable, but I usually alternate between the saddles. My treeless I like to use on trails because it's just more comfortable than my regular leather saddle. I make sure I have enough padding though & it's really comfortable. Watching horses is way more fun than cleaning up the garden! :lol:

@phantomhorse13 wow, very interesting about the potatoes! That is pretty cool. Thank you for sharing  Now I want some potatoes LOL.

@Tazzie that is fantastic about the ponies, they did so well. Congratulations!!!  I LOVE all the ribbons. & Diego too, wow! He is rocking it already! So proud of him, I am sure Nick is going to be ecstatic. Love the pictures & video. Big mare looks sooooo much better, you can really see the difference...it's crazy. TLC makes all the difference. Her coat is even shiny. YAY for Nick finally coming home, omg I know you missed him tons!! & you have so much to update him on. I'm sure Diego will be super happy to see his dad as well.  LOL that is so cute, I would've cried too! Awww. Well, I measured with my measuring app (yes, it exists LOL) cause I forgot my ruler, but...my regular english girth is a 36". A little bigger would be OK because Promise is gaining weight. But for the dressage (which is what I NEED), sizes 28-30 would be best. My friend's is a 26' and it's too small. Let me know  Thank you!!

@TuyaGirl honestly, it doesn't look bad. Looks like a surface crack to me, Promise gets them sometimes. They don't bother her.  Don't let those jerks on FB upset you, I hate people like that. You'd think people would be nice & comment something with some thought, but NOPE, people jump the gun to 'OMG YOUR MARE HAS TERRIBLE FEET' or 'OMG SHE IS PROBABLY LAME'...like no! :lol: It's definitely a surface crack, that's what it looks like to me. I wouldn't worry about it, as long as her feet get taken care of regularly which they do, don't stress it. 
When Promise got some cracks in the summer, I was FREAKING out, but they went away & with a trim they were taken care of. It can be so hot & dry which doesn't help either. If you want, you can put some hoof moisturizer on but most of the time they just appear & if they aren't bothering her I wouldn't worry. People are such know-it-all jerks. :icon_rolleyes: Ugh. & stupid weather, it rained here yesterday, it was windy & disgusting. 

I confess, I am sooo annoyed. Promise's scratches on her pasterns have been healing & are almost gone (I know they can take 1-2 weeks to fully disappear lol) but yesterday it rained, today it's raining, & tomorrow it will rain...WHY???????!!!! UGHHH! LOL I wish I could control the weather. :lol: Back to the mud & wetness...so annoying. 

Work is busy again, but one highlight for today is that my boss got us Italian subs for lunch. I was on a pb&j diet this week (it's my 'broke' week LOL). So I am not complaining!


----------



## Tazzie

@JCnGrace, yup! Top is when she went to my ex friend. The middle was the night I got her (night the first video was taken). And the bottom was from Tuesday. She lost condition being at my ex friend's instead of gaining weight and muscle (she was supposed to be training her). I'm SUPER proud of Diego! He's handling things like a champ! Such a good mind on him  and YES! I was ecstatic!!
@PoptartShop, I'll look tonight! I'm not totally sure I'll have something that long, but I'll make sure! Too bad 26" is too small :lol: I have at least one of those! And thank you! I'm so happy with how he's doing! He's such a good little pony! His former owners are thrilled! And it is crazy! I've had her a little over three weeks now, and she's made some improvement. Needs more, but I'm not stopping until she's a bit chubby :lol: already warned my friend of that lol and yes! The show manager was like "OMG!! Do you want help loading?! I'm so happy for you!!" Everyone was as happy as I was! It was SO nice coming home to him <3 I missed him like crazy! We talked nightly so we didn't have much to catch up on. Just enjoying being in each other's company again was perfect <3 and I hear ya! Diego's rain rot was FINALLY started to go away... and now it'll be a fight to keep it going away *sigh* stupid weather! YAY for your boss buying lunch!! YUM!


----------



## PoptartShop

@Tazzie yeah let me know!  It may be too small/not fit her properly because of how old it is, the material kinda sucks too. It's not a good girth. :lol: Hmmm. Awww I know, home wasn't the same without him I'm sure! <3 Yeah, her scratches are going away, but still, it's raining again TODAY & that isn't helping them at all. :lol: Yeah it was good, but I felt nauseous afterwards...ugh, I think the oil in the Italian hoagie didn't agree with me. :icon_rolleyes: I only had half of it too, ugh!

I confess, Promise is VERY protective & possessive of me lately! LOL, it's quite cute! If the 2 other horses come up to me while I am near her, she shoos them away from me. :lol: She is starting to do that with my boyfriend too, LOL! She's like THIS IS MY HUMAN, BACK OFF!! :rofl:

She always runs to me when I get there too, it's so cute. She was bucking & playing last night in the field, she's a happy mare that's for sure!


Leaving work at 1 today to go to the dentist, then gonna go to the barn.  Raining again today, so over it!

I wanna make a YouTube channel for Promise eventually, cause I take so many darn videos of her. :lol:


----------



## Tazzie

@PoptartShop, I'm a dunce! I forgot to look at the girths  send me a Facebook message tonight to remind me!! Though I don't know if they are quite the quality you are looking for! I'll send pictures though. It's definitely better with him home! I sleep better lol yay about the scratches, but ugh about the sub! That's no fun! Silly Promise! She loves her momma! Joy with the dentist... and you should!!


Got big mare turned out. Need to pressure my friend to push the fence stuff. I'm not going to handle all this long term. It rained like mad too, so the creek was roaring. Won't be fun going to feed tonight either.

I did get my pictures from the show about a week ago though! These were my favorites  Diego makes the cutest little sport horse!














































And my Izzie girl


----------



## JCnGrace

@PoptartShop, I hope the weather doesn't cause her scratches to get worse, it'd suck when they're just about cleared up. Promise is looking very pretty in her picture!

@Tazzie, love, love, love the last picture of you kissing Izzie on the nose. 


I confess that if it wasn't for the fact that every minute they stay inside equals a minute they are not stuffing their faces with grass, I'd be locking the horses out of the barn. I don't mind the mess they make in the barn too bad when it's hot, humid and the flies are horrible but today it was decent temperature wise, overcast, breezy and periods of gentle rain and still they stand in the barn afraid the rain drops might melt them. Big brats! LOL


----------



## PoptartShop

@Tazzie that's okay!  Even if you forget tonight, no biggie.  No rush, I mean...like I said it took me like 3 nights to remember to measure my girths. :lol: I am horrible with that stuff haha. The pictures are beautiful. The one of you kissing Izzie on the nose is my favorite too. So cute! & Diego is so handsome! They both look amazing.  Ugh, I hope your friend does the fencing ASAP...because seriously, before we know it, it'll be winter. :icon_rolleyes: He better get on it.

Well, no cavities. 26 years strong! :lol: Hopefully I never have one lol.
@JCnGrace thank you!  Yeah, they aren't getting worse but I'm happy that it ONLY rained in the morning today, so the mud can maybe dry up a bit...ugh. But it's gonna rain tomorrow & Friday, so that'll be annoying. :icon_rolleyes: THEN it says sunny all weekend/next week...PLEASE CROSS YOUR FINGERS. LOL, I hate scratches! :lol: 

I was gonna do some work with her yesterday, but it started pouring right when I got there. Figures. :icon_rolleyes: OMG they are so spoiled, LOL! They're like, why stand outside when I can just hangout in this barn?! :lol:

Work is so darn busy, it's a madhouse in here. Ready for 5pm...3 more hrs to go.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

We ended up with historic flooding this weekend. For comparison, Wilmington NC got I think 11 inches out of the hurricane.


A town near us got 14. I think we got 8.


And during all that, our #3 heifer and #9 decided hey! Let's have a calf each! So while the men were fishing... and just getting scattered showers where they were, I was going out in the pouring rain to make sure everyone was okay. Our internet was up and down, cell service was horrible. Looks like it washed out our water gap (The cattle panels we had at Fronterhouse Creek) but on the plus side, the raging water flushed all the old tornado damaged tree tops and 'brush piles' out of the creek. It LOOKS like it's a clear shot up and down the creek across our place, which is great. It's a beautiful creek, even has a place with a vein of rock that forms a waterfall, and now you can see it nicely since there's no brush hiding it.



I DID get the house clean though.


And I did play SOME Fortnite when the internet was working. PopTart - I'm terrible at it. LOL I keep trying though. 


And we did get the wiring fixed on my slant. The AC wouldn't come on, in fact, it was totally dead, even with the generator hooked to it, or plugged direct into our outlets at the house.


The wiring had been redone by the last owner, and he wired it correctly... IF it had been a house. But the darn thing was throwing the GFI breakers on our outdoor outlets AND on my generator. HIS generator doesn't have GFIs on it.


We fixed it in the rain. I borrowed my husband's Aussie oilskin duster and let me tell you, the ONLY part of me that got wet was the hem of my jeans and the collar of my t shirt where water ran down my neck. I HAVE TO GET ME ONE OF THOSE. His is way too big for me. LOL


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

Oh yeah. Some folks south of us. LOL This is how they checked on THEIR cows.


----------



## gingerscout

Ah lets see... been too long since I've actually been at a computer..lol. I recently started a new job one that is by far the best job I have ever had, it has also made me come to a crossroads in my life and soon to be working 60 + hours a week for great pay and benefits, I realized I needed a change. So after 15 years together the wife and I realize its no longer working, and have decided to start the calling it quits process. 

That means I am going to be getting myself an apartment closer to work ( no more 70 miles each way driving then a 12 hr shift). I will be bringing Renegade but this may be my last winter with him, he has developed an on again off again lameness and I have only ridden 15 times this year. If in the spring hes ok I might keep him on, but I am saving money for my dream horse so eventually I would like to get that instead. Going to be purchasing myself a new vehicle as I can afford to now, and always wanted a truck, so if I live 10 min from work the gas won't kill me..lol. 

Renegade and patches on the other hand have been great, Renegade has become kind of a mini celebrity, as a couple of companies have used him in ads and I have gotten some cool free stuff and such because of it, The job is totally different, I have to do 30 min of yoga in the morning ( which I am learning to enjoy) a mile walk, and starting next week have 3 hours a day of weight lifting training. I have access to a free gym and pool, and the workouts have made a huge difference already in aches and pains. It also has a huge Japanese influence and lots of Japanese employees and some of the job requirements of certain positions let you go to Japan for training.


----------



## JCnGrace

@PoptartShop, congrats on no cavities! How lucky you are to have never had to have the dreaded drill grinding away at a tooth.

@AtokaGhosthorse, that is some flooding! Looks to be more than halfway up on that round bale. Did both the heifers calve ok?

@gingerscout, HI! Sorry to hear about the breakup of your marriage, but it sounds like you have some good things coming your way too. Any idea what is causing Renegade's lameness?




Conditions were much better at the barn today. Then I had to operate the bucket while hubby trimmed the weeping cherry he's OCD about. Then he tried to tell me next time he was gonna be the bucket operator while I did the trimming. Yup, just no to that because he sucks at operating that bucket and about throws me out of it. It's bad enough even when he's just driving the tractor and I'm riding in the bucket with it not far off the ground, no way am I going to trust him with it raised high enough in the air to reach the top of a tree!


----------



## TuyaGirl

@PoptartShop Thank you for the supportive words  I KNOW!! Horses makes us worry so much, lol! I hope Promise does not get worst concerning her scratches. Geez, you don't seem to catch a break on rain… I hope some sunny days come your way soon so as you can enjoy your lovely mare more. In here we've been stuck in the 30 degrees celsius for quite a while, it's starting to be not so much fun because I am starting to believe that when rain starts… will not stop for quite a while 
@Tazzie I LOOOOVE the pictures!! The close ups with Diego and Izzie sum up so well the joy of horses, aw!  And I am pretty sure you were more than happy to enjoy your husband's company again. Glad all went well and he came back safe. The big mare is looking so well taken care of  But I understand that you start to get tired.
@AtokaGhosthorse oh my, that picture… I hope the cows were allright. And speaking of cows, I was expecting pictures of the calves 
Seems you had a lot to deal with this past days. At least nature did a good self cleaning so it seems 

@gingerscout Hi!! Long time no see. I am sorry to hear about the breaking up, but I agree that some good things seem to be coming your way, and sometimes a new, fresh beginning is the best feeling ever. Your job offers lots of activities, to bring productivity levels up I suppose? I hear a lot about those positive reinforcement lately, sounds really nice. 
But I am so sorry to hear about Renegade, the celebrity. I sincerely hope that he improves, any clue about the cause?
Keep showing up 

@JCnGrace thought about writing a book describing your herd's adventures? Tuya's herd sounds so boring compared to that, lol! And thank you on the crack evaluation.

I am here to confess nothing, lol!! Temperatures on an average of 30 degrees celsius, there were 35º (95 fahrenheit) at 7pm last Monday. This in big town, closer to the sea (barn area) you may get fog, like last weekend, or colder temps. But still. This does not sound good, and I wonder why no one is speaking of draughts still. Plus I can predict that when rain starts… Will be for a long time, ugh. Can we divide it?


Have a nice day all!!


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

JCnGrace: Yes, they did. This batch were said to be 'open' by the vet that does the preg checks for the sale barn... but uhm. NOPE. Some were NOT open.



Someone's sneaky bull paid a visit. We're just thankful it must have been a low birth weight bull or I'd have been pulling calves, with J's help (My cousin's daughter, who is quite the real, and serious rancher and happens to live almost next door) in the flooding rain. The good news is, we have some bonus calves, because this batch of heifers was sold to us at heifer prices, not bred cow prices.



But poor Angus has been cheated out of some his ladies for a season. LOL


And now I'm battling a crappy sinus infection trying to fire up. It's the weather switching back and forth. But! Sunny today, another cold front came through this morning, and the temp when I stepped outside was a crisp 55ish with a light north breeze.


I did NOT want to come to work.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

Tuya... I can get you some pictures now that the weather has cleared and the pasture isn't a huge dirty sponge. We've tried to give the new mommas some space but also tried to stay off the pasture with the ranger so we didn't rut it up.


I may have one on my phone of #17s... I'll look.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

#17s wee heifer calf.


----------



## carshon

@gingerscout it is so good to hear from you! and I too am sorry to hear about your marriage. Your new job sounds like just what you needed.


----------



## PoptartShop

@TuyaGirl anytime.  Yeah, it rained this morning but it's not supposed to tonight...ugh I hope not anyway.  I hate it! You & me both, we need sunshine lol. :lol:

@JCnGrace LOL you and your hubby are two peas in a pod! Teamwork!! :lol: That's so funny. Tell him NOPE, you are not operating the bucket! The last thing we need is you falling down lol. Your stories really crack me up...Tuya is right, please write a book LOL.

@AtokaGhosthorse GOSH that sounds like a bad storm! 

I confess, I HAVE to stay late at work today...may not get outta here until 6pm...a filing is due at 5. Ugh! :icon_rolleyes: I just wanna go enjoy my horse! LOL, it starts getting dark around 6:50 now, I get to the barn at 6PM most days & tonight it'll probably be dark by the time I arrive.  Grrr. 

It's nice & breezy today. I hope it doesn't rain tonight, not supposed to until later. 
Promise has 2 summer sores on her lips (just 2, & they aren't bad thank goodness), so gotta treat them & she will be fine. Gonna clean her mouth after she eats & put some swat on her face & clean the sores, then put Vaseline on them. We need to mow the grass cause it's so tall but it's been raining CONSTANTLY! It's either from that/foxtails (there are a few in the grass, ugh) or just flies. She was dewormed recently & it protects against those bot flies, but they say they can still have some sores shortly after being wormed. My barnmate is going to MOW this weekend thank goodness, not supposed to rain.

My poor girly can't catch a break! First scratches, now some summer sores on her lips. They don't seem to be bothering her, she eats, lets me go near them, etc. Her scratches are almost gone so I'm happy about that...FINALLY gonna have some dry weather this weekend & next week. FINALLY!!!!!! Haven't seen the sun in SO long. LOL.


----------



## gingerscout

no Im not really sure what causes it, he has always had some confo issues going on, and he has some arthritis. When I started with my vet 2 years ago she warned me that he would probably have issues in his early 20's and my weight could bring it on slower or faster depending on how hard of a work load. It has been growing slowly and is getting to the point if I want to ride it has to be on soft ground and he has to have boots on at a walk. he is then good for 45 min or so, then all of a sudden he has an off step, then another and after 5 min he is gimping and I immediately get off and when you get off after about 15 min it goes away. I have had him checked out and nothing obvious, no heat/ swelling etc. I was told I could spend a bunch on tests and x rays but shes pretty certain its his confo and arthritis catching up to him. If no one is on him he gets around fine unless he runs a lot then he starts to gimp again like if lunged. He is a really pretty horse, and has a saint temperment on the ground but I want to ride more, and do more than he can give. Realistically I'd love to get property and keep him as a companion/ pasture pet to live out his life, but if I have to board and can keep one I need something I can use


----------



## JCnGrace

@AtokaGhosthorse, aaaawe little cutie angus calves. What good fortune to buy open heifers and actually get twofers. 

@gingerscout, understandable about not being able to justify paying board on a horse you can't use. Hopefully you'll be able to find him a good home.

@TuyaGirl and @PoptartShop, I can't write! LOL Thanks for thinking the herd would make a good story though. I've always figured they were fairly normal horses but maybe not. 


Another rainy day here too so nothing to report.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

Sorry about your marriage break up @gingerscout, I hope you can still communicate after. Tough decision about Ren, maybe someone needs a companion horse not too far away. Sounds like your future has some great opportunities coming your way, and you are certainly due for a break! Wishing you all the best.


----------



## PoptartShop

@JCnGrace LOL I love it! You make my day with your stories. :lol:

Not raining here today, just cloudy. Last night, it poured. :icon_rolleyes: I worked late anyway so by the time I got to the barn I was exhausted lol.

Tonight I am going to do some work with Promise though. Her summer sores on her lips (just 2) are getting better already, the saline really helped last night & I will do the same treatment tonight.  The vaseline is helping as well. Just gotta keep it clean!

I am not going to use the bit for a few days though until they clear up, just because I don't want it to irritate it. It probably wouldn't, but I'd rather play it safe, LOL. So I will just use the halter.  
Which is fine, tonight we are going to work on some lunging & I may walk her around the neighborhood.  I would ride, buuuuuuut I can't ride her in just a halter just yet LOL!!! :lol: Plus, I think it's good to be on foot sometimes. 

Tomorrow it'll be really nice out, so I may give her a bath. She's been rolling the past few days haha.

Tomorrow night my boyfriend & I are going to a fancy restaurant for dinner, we hit the ONE year mark on Tuesday!  Can't believe it's been a year already, time flies! 
I'm excited to get all prettified, usually I am in my barn clothes, work clothes or I have a messy bun.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Things here are still pretty nutty. At least being so busy, I sleep really well most nights now! I have been trying to read posts as I can, but I can't 'like' things from my phone..

Last week, I got George out for what was supposed to be a routine ride. The whole story is in my journal.



















The next day, Gina invited me to ride Amish. 


















Yesterday, I went over to ride with Nicole. I rode Hombre. 


















And more pics of Kestrel can be found in my journal. Here is a teaser:









Potatoes are 1/3 done..


----------



## JCnGrace

@PoptartShop, thanks I'll have to try to think of an old story I haven't already told. LOL


Have you tried riding Promise in a hack or her halter yet? She's accepted everything else so calmly that it would surprise me if she acted up under either. I might try in a more controlled environment vs out on the trail at first though. Hopefully you'll have dry weather this weekend, I think we are.

@phantomhorse13, so do you guys use boots or shoes with those rocky trails? Do you have to pad if you use shoes? Mine aren't used to walking on rocky ground and every fall when we went to MO we'd have to put pads under their shoes and they were still looking for soft footing by the end of the week. LOL




OK a story from long, long ago and takes place from the time I was old enough to remember until I was around 10. As I'm sure you all have heard before I didn't have a pony or horse when I was a kid but always wanted one more than anything. What I was fortunate about was that I grew up in a rural community and had opportunities to ride just not as much as I wanted to. 


My aunt had the family Thanksgiving dinner every year back in those days and they lived on a farm and had 3 ponies. King was a taffy gelding that was only broke to pull a cart, Beauty was a black/white tobiano pinto mare, and the last was a palomino mare and for some reason I can't remember her name. We'd play "fair" and whatever kids didn't want to show the ponies were the judges and they'd stand up in cattle loading ramp and call out the orders. I ALWAYS got stuck with Beauty and she'd lay down every 5 to 10 minutes so I'd have to pull my leg out from under her, haul her back up by pulling on the reins and then get back on. I probably got stuck with her every time because I was the only one who was stubborn enough to keep pulling her up and getting back on. They'd never let me on the palomino mare no matter how much I begged because she was the only decent riding pony so the cousins she belonged to scarfed her up. And since Beauty always laid down several times during the "show" I never won which is probably why I've never had any desire to participate in a real show. LOL


----------



## Zexious

@phantomhorse13 - I can't believe how big Kestrel is getting!! What a sweetie!
@JCnGrace - Oh my gosh, I love that story! What a silly mare, and a wonderful memory. Any idea why she wanted to lay down so frequently? xD Probably just to get out of the work. Life is tough for a 'show horse' 

Phew, this thread moves so fast! Sometimes I have a hard time keeping up :')
Let's see.. I confess that this upcoming trip has turned into both a blessing and a curse. The bad news (always the bad news first, so you can finish with the good!) is that I'm still unbelievably stressed out. I 'suffer' from something called 'hypagogic hallucinations' while I sleep if I've had a stressful day, and I've had them almost every night since I've accepted the invitation. I just care so deeply about how others perceive me (it's stupid, I know) that I get wrapped up in perfecting every little facet about myself. It's exhausting.
The good news is that this has really kicked my workouts into high gear! I was at the gym for nearly three hours yesterday--I'll be damned if I go to California as fat as I am now :')


----------



## gingerscout

my new job requires me to do 30 min of yoga in the morning before I start my shift and 30 min at the end of the day before we wrap up, I am starting to like it honestly. and on week 3 of training I have to do 3 hours everyday of paid weight training and conditioning. They stress health and bettering yourself. I have access to a free gym with pool and they stress we use it, your going to pay me to get in better shape.. sign me up..LOL


----------



## TimWhit91

So...I ate dirt last night. Literally.

I was riding Finnie in the arena. She was being a jerk because her buddies were out in the pasture, and they weren't really helping, they kept coming over and watching then trotting off and whinnying.

She bucked a few times, so I started making her work. Lots of bending and circles and moving her shoulders and hindquarters around. She was fine for that. Let her walk a bit to catch her breath and she starts being a jerk again and bucking every time I turned her away from her buddies. More hard work. Then back to walking. She was doing okay. Then rookie mistake. She bucked hard, just twice...then there was that instant where she paused, to see what I would do...I didn't get her head pulled around fast enough and she took off bronc bucking. I stayed on for 5-6 bucks, started going over to the right, then overcorrected and lost it to the left. Went over her left shoulder as she was turning right. I managed to slow the fall down and fell on my tail bone. Secondary whack to the head. Then as she was tacking off from me, her back hoof kicked a cloud of dirt over my face. 

As I was coming off, I screamed "You *****!" At her. And the neighbors got to witness the landing. I didn't get hurt, thank you freshly disked arena. I'm very sore today, but I will live.

And yes, I got back on. In the round pen. But she broke my rein, so I didn't want to ride in a halter in the arena. 

It was totally preventable. Next time I will be quicker since I know that she isn't above playing dirty.


----------



## gingerscout

my horse has buddy sour issues but if he made me bronc ride every time I tried to ride him I wouldn't have owned him 5 years.. I understand a fight sometimes but a constant bucking fight.. heck to the no.. LOL


----------



## TimWhit91

She is horribly buddy sour. I normally lock the others up in their pens, but she has been so good lately, I decided to test her. She failed. She has never bucked like that before. Normally I just work her hard for about 10 minutes, then we are fine to walk and work on yielding and stuff. This time she wasn't having it, I should have worked her butt harder. I was going to take her in the hills today to see if she doesn't mind walking in the arena after. But I'm too sore. I can't sit down without leaning to the side to stay off my tail bone. I will get her back though.


----------



## phantomhorse13

JCnGrace said:


> do you guys use boots or shoes with those rocky trails? Do you have to pad if you use shoes?


We use shoes and most of the time pads as well (certainly for competitions and most of the time at home too, as I am paranoid about stone bruises because of where I train).

@Zexious : 3 hours at the gym is a long time- amazing motivation and I am tired just reading about it

@gingerscout : yoga is amazing! i hope you continue to take advantage of those classes and the gym (and a pool! so jealous).

@TimWhit91 : sorry to hear about Finnie's rotten behavior. I hope you continue to feel better. if you ride with a helmet, remember to replace it since you have had a fall!


----------



## JCnGrace

@Zexious, I didn't know much back in those days but I'm guessing it was just ornery pony syndrome. I don't remember her being lame or foundered or anything else. 


I had to look up your sleep disorder, sounds scary. Do you hallucinate the spiders so many talked about in the article I read? I dream some weird stuff on occasion that seems real but I always know it's a dream. Have had sleep paralysis a few times too and I hate that. I must have missed where you said you were going to CA, I'll have to do some back reading. 

@gingerscout, I think I need to come and work where you do! That sounds like a really cool perk to your job.

@TimWhit91, I"M IMPRESSED! I can't stick any more than a crow hop these days. Sorry you hit hard enough to be sore though. Always makes it worse when there are witnesses. LOL Finnie sounds like she needs a major overhaul. Is she one of your friend's horses?

@phantomhorse13, I'd be doing the same. I don't think you can get a horse hoof tough enough to withstand that type of footing without protection. 


I finally got started on the trailer tack room and I pulled SIX breast collars out of there. 2 of them I haven't used for years and years and don't even know how they got in there because it wasn't that long ago that I cleaned out stuff we didn't use or need anymore. I didn't bother asking hubby if he shoved them back in there because he wouldn't admit to doing so even if he remembered doing it which is highly unlikely. LOL I also finally found my brand new one that I had been looking for in the barn tack room. About all I have left to get out is the 2 saddles and a few more pads and saddle blankets. Hubby's saddle is a beast and I could barely lift it up before the tendon injury so it ought to be interesting when I go to pull it off the rack. I might need to borrow one of you all's helmet. LOL


----------



## gingerscout

I have every intention of sticking with it, I mean I wanted to get into better shape, and they are going to give me a reason to do it and pay me for it, plus provide free gym membership.. no brainer to me.. ha ha oh also JC there is 2-3 people in my training class 65+
I use Cavallo boots on Renegade, they seem to hold up great, Granted I don't do the extreme riding like some of you, but I know others who do and use them and haven't had an issue. Maybe someday if I ever get good enough


----------



## gingerscout

Speaking of Renegade I went to see him yesterday because I needed hay for Patches, and he seemed good so we rode, and he wasn't off in any way shape or form, he rode great, we didn't need his boots and he even willingly trotted/ loped for a bit without complaint, then we explored the property and we rode for 90 min total, never a miss step, grunt groan sign of pain nothing.. There was a farmer discing the field next to our track there and I stopped him so he could go by and renegade looked at me then took a few steps closer, I would stop him, then same until we were on the fence and the tractor was 25 feet from us and he just cocked his head like a german shepherd and stared at it.. good to know he didn't find it scary


----------



## TimWhit91

@JCnGrace
She is a horse I have been riding for a year now. Her owners are older and retired, they are afraid of her (rightfully so) I have made a lot of progress with her, but some days she just isn't fun. She has never pulled this crap before, so I'm not happy with her. At least I have a horse to ride when I want, and I'm the only one riding her. So it is like she is mine without the bills xD


----------



## TuyaGirl

@AtokaGhosthorse Such a sweetheart!! I want to give it hugs and kisses!! Thank you!

@PoptartShop I hope that Promise gets fully healed soon, and from all that has happened lately, even not seeming to bother her, but bothers US, lol! This Summer Tuya had some ugly red spots on her tongue from grazing near small 'cactus', but went away really fast and she never complained about them. Of course I had to do a double check on the snaffle comfort  Plus some days she had really dry lips. Ugh, if it's not one thing is another, no?
I hope that you had a lovely time celebrating the one year mark. Gosh time flies!! 
@phantomhorse13 The second picture through Amish's ears is so pretty!! What a delightful trail. Kestrel is adorable and I just want to hold it against my face  I wish you a nice harvest work. 

@JCnGrace I wonder what caused the pony to lay down all that much? Just out of being stubborn? Poor Beauty, being forced to work so, so hard, lol! I never find any lost horse tack, darn it. Maybe because I don't have much 

@Zexious I am sorry to hear that you are stressing so badly. Maybe it will not even be thaaaat bad, so don't suffer in anticipation. Well, at least you are using your energies to get fitter, so that's a benefit 

@TimWhit91 Sorry that you ended up falling. That mare seems a mess, and if you are the only one working with her she might lack it. Heck I would not want to ride a horse that could not be ridden around other horses or would blow up. Aren't you afraid to get hurt? I must say I admire your determination / courage though. Just be careful. 


@gingerscout Yay for Renegade being 100% sound!! And being such a good horse at the trail  I bet it felt sooo good!!


Geez, lunch time, better post this now before gets lost *so sorry, will be back soon*


----------



## TuyaGirl

Ok, back from lunch, and on some sort of work break *cough, cough*…

Nothing too exciting to tell about weekend, Saturday was not feeling too good mood wise, so didn't feel like going for a ride, not even in the arena (my friends did go to beach). BO had put Tuya inside to wait for me because he thought I would like to ride, and I just let her go back to pasture. 
When BO's daughter went to pasture to pick her mare to go, I went with her. She needs a feed bucket or her mare will give her 'the finger', lol, so when Tuya saw the bucket she came running to me instead of to her  Silly girl, wrong feed dispenser, lol. 

Sunday I thought to myself I had to do something or I would regret it later  So went to pick the tack, the mare, and before I started saddling up BO left with the palomino mares (driving). Tuya was really fidgety, would not stand still, and almost pawed a whole to Australia. But would not neigh to call her horsey friends. Bridling was a nightmare, eventually I did it, but by that time I was in no hopes to get on, just lunging. I was alone and something was not right, I chickened out. When I started lunging I got it: with the heat and her movement the flies were awful, they move like crabs, and won't go away (not regular flies, they look like ticks with wings, disgusting), which was clearly distressing her. I did not brush her, so I didn't notice the fair amount she had  Putting fly spray on alone would not happen too, as last time she fell backwards (duh). She gave me all her best, so after I realized the problem I kept the session short and let her go and roll (no, the flies won't go with water). 
The way I found the problem were the flies was quite hilarious and I wish I had recorded it: She was trotting and kicking / swiping her belly with back hooves at the same time. Like a horse with very, very severe stringhalt (I think), but at the trot. Some really weird floating moves  But she tried, even trotting and biting her chest / flanks at the same time, sometimes head turned to the opposite side, she tried, poor old girl  Until she started to stop dead in her tracks to scratch herself to legs. She is one of the most fly sensitive horses I know so yeah, would have not been a fun ride anyway... BO had mentioned putting fly spray on, I hope he did it.


On the positive side the crack / ridge is barely visible anymore, yay!! You were right 


Happy Monday!


----------



## PoptartShop

@TuyaGirl yeah, the summer sores are going away, the saline seems to help/keeping it clean. Thank goodness. Always something, exactly! Can't catch a break with these mares LOL. :lol: & thank you!!  Dinner was delicious!
Gosh, I hear ya about the flies. Promise used to be VERY dramatic about flies when I first got her, now she isn't as bad, but still sometimes she throws little tantrums. :lol: Ugh! They are so annoying. Fly spray doesn't always help either! It's best to let them roll.  Poor girly, she was probably trying for you but those darn flies were a PITA!  At least you still worked her, I hope you can get a nice ride in soon without the stupid flies causing havoc. 
YAY about the crack! Told you!  
@JCnGrace good question! I was thinking about riding her in a halter, eventually. I think she would probably do fine, but getting her used to the contact is good too. I do eventually wanna go bitless with her.  I definitely want to ride around in just a halter soon LOL! It's one of my goals. In an enclosed area of course LOL. What a cute story! I wonder why she wanted to lay down so much, probably like 'uh, yeah I wanna sleep, why are we doing this?!" :lol: So silly. Love the horse's names too! Was her name 'sleeping beauty'?! :rofl:
@phantomhorse13 such a lovely looking ride.  & Amish. How cute!! Sooo jealous of all the rides you've been going on! The horses are probably so happy they get to be out & about.  Love it. & OMG Kestrel is so cute!!!!!!!! She is growing!
@Zexious awww, I hope you feel better.  But I like that you are using that energy on something positive, like working out.  Keep your head up!! I know, I need to lose at least 10-15lbs before my cruise in February. :lol:
@TimWhit91 oh gosh, I'm sorry to hear that. :sad: I hope your next ride goes better, but I think you should rest a bit. Ouch, I've fallen on my tailbone before, it's horrible. 
Buddy sourness can be a pain in the butt. It's frustrating, because we have to 'ignore' it (even though it annoys the heck out of US!) while we are riding/working the horse, & act like it's no big deal so THEY don't think it's a big deal. Easier said than done. The 2 horses at my barn are extremely buddy sour when I work Promise. Keeping her focused is key but it wasn't always easy. I would do some groundwork with her first before hopping on, because you definitely don't want her bucking like crazy again. Gotta work that out of her. I am glad you did not get seriously hurt, but ugh about the broken rein.  At least you stayed on as long as you could!

I confess, dinner went lovely on Saturday. It was delicious.  We were going to originally go to an Italian restaurant, but I was feeling bloated & I was more in the mood for Mexican...sooo, Mexican it was! Of course I got guacamole (it was made in-house, SO good) a huge margarita pitcher for us to share (surprisingly he didn't want beer!) & I also had chicken tacos. SO good. My boyfriend & I LOVE tacos. LOL...& not to mention, guacamole! Mmm! 

I went for a nice relaxing ride around the property Saturday morning, it was super nice out. Promise was in a good mood. I did end up using the bit because where the 2 summer sores were wasn't interfering with the bit placement. They are going away thank goodness.  Keeping them clean & applying saline/vaseline over top. They don't seem to bother her.

Went to my parents for dinner last night, we had yummy steak. It's safe to say I ate good this weekend, LOL! But I went grocery shopping yesterday & got a ton of healthy stuff, gotta get back to it if I wanna look good for my cruise in February. :lol:

Back to work...ugh. BUT HAPPY OCTOBER!! My birthday is in 13 days...ahhh! I'm excited to do scary haunted attractions & carve pumpkins (I'm a kid inside, I swear lol) this month, etc. Although my boyfriend gets super entertained when I get scared at those places, I get suuuper scared but I like the thrill too. It's fun! I hold onto him too much though last year I almost ripped the hood off of his hoodie cause I was holding onto it. :rofl: 

It's gonna be in the 80F's this week...HOW. IN OCTOBER?


----------



## gingerscout

3:45 am got up.. 7:25 pm just got home and sat down. Have to eat dinner feed, the animals, shower and bed to do it all tomorrow. Wife was working tonight and daughter was at Grandmas so I went to go see Renegade, and he was sound again and rode again today.. twice in a week.. I feel spoiled. ha ha There was a group of nieces nephews/ girlfriends etc there, I still rode by myself. After which some of them asked to pet / see Renegade, and he hammed it up like usual, then not only let his thing out, but went full 5th leg, they were horse people, but all giggled anyways, good job Ren you doof...LOL you have no shame


----------



## JCnGrace

@*gingerscout*, it's great that Renegade has been doing so will these last few days. Some horses just have to show off! LOL

@*TimWhit91*, you've got a good deal going, now if you can just get that mare to mind her manners! I know much easier said than done especially when you can't work with them every day. 

@*TuyaGirl*, the flies have been horrible here too. Surprisingly enough the ticks or horse flies weren't bad this summer but every other annoying insect has been. Some days they even bite me and it hurts then itches horribly so I don't blame Tuya for having a fit. 

@*PoptartShop*, Sleeping Beauty cracked me up, that should have been her name for sure. 


Your weekend sounded nice. I think your folks should adopt me so I can come for Sunday dinner too. LOL Where is the cruise taking you? If you've already told us I forgot. 




Cutter was in hang on mom while she's doing chores mode today. I told him it was hot enough without him breathing on me and making it feel like I was in a sauna.


TJ got in trouble today and he almost never gets in trouble. Every day after they get done eating and I open gates back up he'll come and stand beside me for a belly scratch. Today he was rude about it and pushed me right into the gate. He had to leave the barn immediately. Funny thing is they all have heard OUT! OUT! OUT! enough they all ran out. LOL They also all think having to leave the barn before twilight is a horrible punishment. Cloud tried to sneak back in but since it was overcast with a breeze I pointed my finger to the door and told her to go so she slunk back out. Since they'd all gone out anyway I figured it would be nice to go at least 5 minutes without one of them pooping on the floor I'd just cleaned so she didn't need to come back in even though she wasn't the one in trouble.


----------



## PoptartShop

@JCnGrace LOL, come on over! :lol: Well, we were ORIGINALLY going to Cuba, but we had to change it because they announced they are remodeling the ship. So, we had to choose a different one, but it worked out because it ended up being cheaper (we got money back from the other one) & the ship is newer & bigger.  We are going to 2 ports in Mexico, then Jamaica & Grand Cayman island. I'm excited! Never been! I need to lose 10-15lbs though LOL.
Omg TJ! What a brat! He is on punishment! Glad you are okay, I know that probably hurt!  & aw Cutter was being aw snuggly! But I know you were trying to get chores done lol, bad timing for him!

I confess, I just got done eating lunch & it's like 2:30...I ate 2 bowls of Special K fruit & yogurt cereal (it's my fav) this morning & for some reason, it kept me full. :O LOL, not complaining! The rest of the day is gonna fly by! 
I am also FREEZING!!!!!!!!! I have a sweater on over my top, I have my space heater on, & my vent closed...still cold. The thermostat in here says 74 but there's no way...I just had to step outside for a few minutes, it's like 80F but breezy. Felt so nice...then back into the iceberg. :icon_rolleyes: Ugh!!


----------



## Caledonian

@*JCnGrace* – They’re like a bunch of toddlers at nursery, especially getting sent into time out. Cloud’s a sneaky girl. Love the Beauty story as well.

@*Zexious* –It must be really horrible to suffer from that sleep disorder. You can’t get much rest with them. Years ago, I experienced them for a short time when I was given new tablets by the Doc. They also triggered sleepwalking, which I hadn’t had since I was a child. 

@*gingerscout* – I’d love to do Yoga at work. My ex-boss suggested going for a run at lunch times with backpacks. He maintains he was only joking but I think it was the mutinous looks on everyone’s faces that changed his mind.

@*PoptartShop* – Your dinner sounds really good. You’ve got to treat yourself sometimes. 

Ugh, horses are excellent at finding things to go wrong with them. At least the sores aren’t in the same place as the bit. 

That’s excessive AC if you have to go out to warm-up! I’ve been taking Muesli in the morning and I’ve found that I’m fuller for longer and I don’t get tired at around 10 or 11am. 

@*TuyaGirl* – Ugh, poor girl with all those flies. Glad her hoof’s improving. 




I confess that I’m missing the light as it’s already dark and cold outside. It’s dark in the morning when I leave for work and it’s getting dark at around 7. Soon it be dark at 4 in the afternoon. I miss summer.


----------



## JCnGrace

@PoptartShop, GIRL you need a blood transfusion or something! LOL I can't imagine being so cold that all you had going on wasn't keeping you warm. It's 72 in the house right now, I have thin cotton jammies on and I'm comfortable only because I'm just sitting here typing. If I was up moving around I'd be hot. 


Your cruise sounds amazing! Just you and BF or are you going with a group of friends? 

@Caledonian, I don't like when it gets dark early either but I think it will take a while to make me miss summer. This one has been brutal for us and I think most of the States had above average temps. Right now it still isn't getting real dark until about 8:00 pm but here pretty soon we'll have to be setting our clock back an hour and that will make it worse. By the time the shortest day arrives it will be getting dark between 5 & 6. Since I'm a night owl I don't have to worry about it still being dark by the time I get up, sometimes it's starting to get light out before I get to sleep. 


TJ learned his lesson yesterday (for a while anyway) and politely come and stood beside me for his belly scratch. He doesn't like to get into trouble and it hurts his feelings if I get on him about something. JC was the same way so he must have learned that sad eyed, worried look from him. LOL I have a story about that LOL, I hope I haven't already told it.


Years ago the farrier was working on JC and JC knocked his hat off. Roger yelled at him and continued on but noticed JC would turn his head away every time he talked to him. He asked me why he was doing that and I told him he hurt JC's feelings when he yelled at him. He had a few choice words to say about that and started back to work (Roger was getting up there in years and had to take a lot of breaks). Eventually I heard him mutter "Well, g**dammit", put JC's foot down and petted and muttered to him for a few minutes. I couldn't hear exactly what he was saying, I think he didn't want me to hear. LOL Anyway, JC was fine and would look at him again after that. I did hear a lot of mumbled "GD spoiled horse", "I ain't never" and other things. From that point forward even during the summer when Roger normally wore a baseball cap instead of his cowboy hat he'd put his cowboy hat on long enough for JC to knock it off and then put his ball cap back on. He said it was because JC behaved better if he let him get one over on him but JC was always good about standing for the farrier and Roger just didn't want to admit that he did it because he felt bad for hurting his feelings. In fact when I married hubby and moved it was further away than what Roger liked to travel but he said he wasn't letting anyone else work on that horse. LOL Sad ending... Roger continued to be JC's farrier until one day he didn't show up for our appointment and I learned he'd had a heart attack and passed away two weeks earlier.


JC went a week one time avoiding looking at me when I rode another horse instead of him and it hurt his feelings. That horse was one huge character and he had all sorts of funny behaviors. He left a big hole in my heart when he left this earth for sure.


And since I've been talking about him I'll post a couple of pictures as a reminder of what he looked like. I don't have very many on the computer of him. If they come out right the first picture I'm on JC and hubby is on Gamble.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@gingerscout So happy to know that Renegade was sound again! And oops on the 5th leg 'incident', lol! 

@PoptartShop Glad the sores do not interfere with Promise's bit and you got to take her for a ride  Also great that they are healing fast! Your dinner sounds delicious, bet you had a lovely time. About the office temperature, it's awful to have to work freezing at the same time. That temperature does not sound too bad though (I had to convert, lol). Sometimes we have like half the temperature compared to the outside. That's just insane!! And wow girl!! Take me with you on that cruise!! 

@Caledonian The days getting smaller is what I hate most about Fall. I don't know how was in your country, but there was some sort of a debate on EU about changing the clocks or not. Our Prime Minister sees no advantage in eliminating Winter time, so I am screwed, I would prefer to keep it like this all year around. Leaving work at night makes me depressed.

@JCnGrace Oh poor TJ, lol! Yes, they do understand. And they remember things. I cannot resist the blackmail of a worried look, lol!
I think that it was the first time I read that story about JC and the farrier. The farrier should be a great man. So sweet of him to put on the cowboy hat on purpose just to humor your horse.
JC was a beautiful horse, but I seem to only be able to see one picture? (of you and husband on water)


Nothing relevant to say, still on the 30 degrees celsius, I am tired of heat and being all sticky… This week is shorter, holiday on Friday, can't wait!! BO is going to make part of a TV series with his driving horses on Friday, there is a footage at the farm, like a wedding or something, should be fun to watch


----------



## JCnGrace

@TuyaGirl, the other picture I posted was of him out in the pasture grazing and falls under one of those that some people can see the picture and some can't. I need a computer guru who can fix whatever it was I messed up. LOL


Hey, that will be fun and maybe they'll use you as an extra and you'll get on TV.


----------



## Tazzie

@JCnGrace, that was one of my favorite pictures too  I can't help kissing her nose when she presents it to me haha! Sounds like your ponies are messing with you! Having him be the bucket operator sounds terrible! I'm not great at it, but I despise heights. So Nick prepares before I start to move it lol I love the story from when you were kids though! Such a silly pony! That's funny about finding so much extra stuff in your trailer! Yikes about the heavy saddle though!! I only see one of your pictures on my computer, but I love it! You're on the ponies in what looks like a creek 

@PoptartShop, haha! We are all forgetful! I love that one too  and thank you! I agree little man is handsome haha! Yeah, I asked again last night to light the fire some more. He said his uncle is arranging it since he's the one who took out the old fence... I told him riding with her there is quite difficult, so we shall see if it starts sinking in that she needs to move on. Yay for no cavities! Sorry Promise had summer sores though  no fun! Ugh, I am SO over the rain! Though at least it's been ok the last few days. Supposed to rain tomorrow though *sigh* happy belated anniversary though!! I'm glad you had such yummy meals this past weekend!! A cruise sounds like so much fun! I want to go on one some day! They look fun! And you sound like me! I'm always freezing haha!

@TuyaGirl, thank you! I agree <3 I love those ponies so much! I'm glad he's home safe too  and yes. This was supposed to be temporary, so. Poor Tuya with the flies! Your description of them sounds horrible! I couldn't handle flying ticks OMG! I'm glad you got to spend time with your girl though! And yay about the ridge in her hoof!!

@phantomhorse13, yay for riding!! I hope George is healed up now! The pup pictures are SO cute! OMG! Hopefully you can get those potatoes done SOON!

@Zexious, I'm sure you're gorgeous just the way you are! I do hope you have a fabulous time on your trip though!! Your hallucinations sound scary! Eek!


Whew, sorry I'm late posting everyone haha! I had a half day on Friday so we could get some stuff done, grab Kaleb from school, and head up to Traverse City for my uncle's wedding. His wedding was Saturday. Came home Sunday with three saddles in tow  so of course I had to try them! My dream saddle might be the one for Izzie, and I'm praying it is! I want it to be that so bad haha! One of the others may fit Diego too, which would be amazing. We see the saddle fitter on Friday, so fingers crossed!

I rode both ponies Monday in the new saddles. Izzie was pretty darn good. Diego tried, but I think if the saddle does work, it needs tweaking. So we shall see! Rode just Izzie yesterday again. Normally back to back rides results in one good ride and one TERRIBLE ride. Yesterdays ride was good, so I'm super hopeful!

Syd rode Diego around bareback, which he was happy about. And adorable pictures of the kids with little man  I love them all so much! And two of my favorite boys together too 


















































































Izzie modeling the new saddle 










Our ride 






We also got the trusses up! YAY!










And big mare  the video update and some pictures. I'm still blah on her weight. I've put a lot on, but she's either started putting a lot to her baby, or she's growing some more. So going to mix her dinner with her alflafa timothy cubes and see how that goes. I stopped the cubes since we were wasting them down there. She wasn't wanting to eat them with the grass around. But mixing her dinner in will hopefully entice her to eat.

This was before I groomed her










After I groomed her










Last night (not groomed; and you can see her ribs slightly visible, hence why I'm changing some stuff up again)










Video from Thursday






So that's been my life lately lol Izzie sees the chiro tomorrow. Bringing big mare home tomorrow too. Ponies come home for a quick bath, then off to the show. Show Saturday, come home, toss my two out (and big mare if there is daylight), and crash. Sunday my youngest BIL gets married, so will be heading out for that. Second to last horse show though!


----------



## JCnGrace

@Tazzie she's improving and slow but sure progress is a good thing. It took Cutter a year before everything started covering up with a nice fat layer and another year before he muscled up. Today you'd never guess he spent the first 2 years of his life with a serious lack of groceries.


Yay on the barn progress! It looks tall, are you putting in a hay loft?


Pictures are adorable and in the video Izzie looked FINE in the new saddle.


----------



## Zexious

@Tazzie - Sometimes they are a bit scary, but not always. Most times they're just exhausting (the day after, anyway) because the nature of the disorder means your brain is tricked into thinking you're sleeping at the moment, but because you're not actually sleeping you don't get any of the benefits of it x.x
I love, love, love those pictures of Deigo! He just has the sweetest face! And what a good boy, hanging out with the kids <3 I'm really excited to hear what the saddle fitter has to say! Fingers crossed!
Big mare is coming along so nicely--but I see your concerns, too. Sometimes changing their diet can jumpstart weight gain, too. 
@JCnGrace - I actually have dreamt about spiders before! xD When I was younger, they were very much work related. My first 'real' job was as a hostess for a five star restaurant--my mom would occasionally find me downstairs setting the table because I was convinced the first floor of our home was the restaurant. 
When Boyfriend and I first got together, it definitely freaked him out. "Boyfriend, there's a man on the ceiling." xD
@TuyaGirl - That's very cool about the filming happening! Horses really do make for great subjects, don't they?
And ugh, I hear you about the heat. What's your ideal weather like?

Today is Boyfriend's birthday! The big 3-0! 
Unfortunately he has to work ): We wanted to take a quick trip to Vegas, but there was just no time with his schedule. Poor guy. Hopefully we'll get to properly celebrate next week!
I hope everyone is having a wonderful start to their week!


----------



## TuyaGirl

Absolutely with zero time to reply, but a quick HAPPY BIRTHDAY to your boyfriend, @Zexious :smile:


----------



## Tazzie

@JCnGrace, oh I know. I just get so impatient haha! Like come on already, look as fat as my two :rofl: she's come a long way already though! I just want more, particularly before winter. Who knows what that will bring us... no to the hay loft. Originally we were going to use it for storage for the trailer too, but with the third horse that trailer spot will now be temporary stall for big mare. Though I'm really hoping she moves out before winter... I still wanted a spot for her. We will have a stall dedicated to hay storage instead. That and I HATE ladders lol thank you! I'm super happy with how happy she rode. It gives me so much hope!
@Zexious, that sounds terrible! Ugh!! I'm so sorry you have to go through that. He really does have the sweetest face <3 I love that my kiddos want to be involved so much  and yes! PRAYING the fitter thinks they are good candidates too! I need to send her the measurements, but haven't had time, ugh! It's been insane here! And yeah, I just want to do more for her. I hate thin :/ I hate when Izzie took on a thin look earlier this year. I just don't handle it well, and want to make them fat immediately :lol: aww, happy birthday to your BF!! I hope you guys get a chance to celebrate soon!!


----------



## PoptartShop

@Tazzie I really hope he does something soon too, you need your life back with just your two ponies! Ugh. Thank you!!  Yep, I am freezing once again today haha. & Boo to rain! It's been nice here the past few days too, but I still can't believe it's like 80F in October. :lol:

I think that saddle looks fine on her, she seems to be responding to it well & it looks like a nice smooth ride!  YES. I think it will be just fine for her!! FINALLY!!!!!!!!! A saddle that fits!! LOL, it better work! You guys look great. Such a nice ride! Aw, I bet Syd loved that! Sure it was fun riding bareback. Omg, the pictures of Nick & Diego are just so adorable. Meant to be! & the kiddos too, sooo cute! YAY for getting the trusses up!!! It looks good! Progress for sure, I know you are excited. Big girl, yeah it could be the baby. She still looks good, but I know what you mean about the ribs. Ugh! Trial & error with these horses! Bet she loved the groom.  Busy bee you are! I hope the chiro goes well & the show too  You will rock it!!! Aaand another wedding? Hopefully it is a blast!!!

@JCnGrace a blood transfusion. :rofl: LOL! Yes, give me some warmth! It sucks! I really do think the thermostat is broken in here, cause like even if my house is on 72-73 I am comfortable, NOT freezing. We had problems with it before, my boss just needs to fix it lol. Just me & the bf are going! I'm super excited!! It's his first cruise haha. It'll be my 3rd! Awww about TJ, he probably did learn that from JC, & what a little softy. So cute. Awww JC...such a cute picture of you guys. <3 He was so handsome! Love the picture. What personalities your guys have, I love it!

@Caledonian SAME!!!!!!!!!! I hate it. I get to the barn, & I have like 30-40mins until it starts getting dark. IF that. Once the clocks go back, it'll be torture. I'm so over it. :sad: 

@TuyaGirl it's so not 74, the thermostat is definitely broken lol.  Like there's no way. I wish!!! I am so excited but still a ways to go haha.
Hot here too, like 80F today & humid.  Over it. I like when it's like in the 60's-70's & NOT humid, but breezy. Friday sounds like it will be super fun, I am jealous. Hopefully you can take pictures!!
@Zexious sorry to hear that but that's right, you can always celebrate next week.  Big 3-0!!

I confess, I already can't wait to go to bed tonight. :lol: Long day!!


----------



## gingerscout

I parked the car under the tree in the front yard today and was like wasp, Wasp, WASP.. look around and see at least a basketball sized wasps nest in the branches above the car.. so I have to get rid of that ASAP. Last 3 days I have woke up at 3:30 AM and not gotten home and sat down till 8- 8:30 at night. I get to move out onto the floor and learn my actual trade next week, gotten through the 2 weeks of TOUGH classes ( fingers crossed). I literally have a headache from all the cramming info all day, I didn't even usually get that in college.. ha ha, also get the beginning work $4.50 an hour raise after classes then too.. YAY. When I get my first good 80+ hour ( plus overtime) check I am going to go to my favorite restaurant and celebrate. I have to order uniforms and a new belt without metal on it, already have the steel toed boots, and they supply the Hard hat gloves and glasses. Just need to get through probation and start working full time, so I can trade in this crappy Chevy lemon I am driving and get a new ride.. It will be my LAST GM product I ever buy, even though it was a 2015 and I bought it new off the showroom floor. Thinking if I am commuting I want a Subaru Legacy 5 door hatchback, awd and nice car, thought about their Crosstrek as well. I would love to get a truck but realistically if I'm driving 70 miles each way at first gas would kill me. I have no use for a diesel, and I hate the whole cylinder deactivation crap they put on the v8's on most lines now, the chevy my FIL had was a mess with it.


----------



## JCnGrace

@*Zexious*, Happy Birthday to BF! Had to delay your anniversary celebration and now his 30th so you need to combine the two and celebrate big time. 

@*PoptartShop*, that's what I always tell hubby when he complains about what I set the thermostat at. Some of them don't have as much personality as others but since I spend a lot of time with them where they are free to do whatever they want I get to see whatever it is they have. Hope you are snoozing away in LA LA land right now. 

@*gingerscout* this must have been the day for pests. Bugs (barn cat) must have swatted at a bumble bee and ticked it off because it stung him and then came after me. I wasn't having much luck fending it off with the pooper scooper so ended up having to run out of the barn. It's been hanging around for several days but up until today I ignored it and it ignored me.


----------



## mysticalgirrafffe

I forgot how to post a new "post" 
How do I do it?
Sorry I only joined yesterday


----------



## JCnGrace

Welcome @*mysticalgirrafffe*! There is a tab that says "new thread" right above and on the left side where the topics start. Just click that and a new window will open up.


----------



## JCnGrace

Oh and you have to be in the section you want to post in, ie...horse talk or horse health, etc.


----------



## PoptartShop

@JCnGrace I slept good! :lol: I still can't wait until the weekend though ugh!

I confess, it's quite annoying when I'm trying to eat my lunch, clearly, & my boss decides he wants to barge in & throw stuff on my desk or tell me to do something (that isn't urgent, I may add), like he encourages, STRONGLY encourages lunch breaks, yet it isn't really a break sometimes. :icon_rolleyes: Just rude sometimes, I'm ranting lol sorry. Makes me wanna just eat in my car or something LOL.


----------



## Caledonian

That’s terrible and extremely rude @*PoptartShop* , especially as you feel you have to leave the building to get some peace for lunch.
Everyone needs a break for a little while and what he’s doing doesn’t seem fair. 

My last boss was like that and some of my colleagues felt they had to go out; I was a little more used to him and made it clear that unless it was an emergency I’d deal with things at the end of my break. I know, it’s not easy though. 

nearly the weekend:smile:


----------



## PoptartShop

@Caledonian yeah, this week it has been almost every day. Like can you give me a bit to eat then tell me what you need? :icon_rolleyes: Especially if I am in mid-bite...it's like holy crap. I did tell him before 'yeah, I will after lunch' & he was like OH YEAH YEAH YEAH eat your lunch but this week he leaves my office SO fast after putting stuff on my desk or telling me stuff, I don't even get a chance to say anything. :lol: Heck, half the stuff he could email me about.

Yes, thank gooooodness it's almost the weekend. I am so ready!


----------



## gingerscout

me too...LOL I am noticing I am much happier now but getting road rage from driving up to 150 miles a day on the highway, like today the speed limit was 70 and I was stuck behind 2 cars and a semi doing 53 for 17 miles... sheesh


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

JCnGrace said:


> @PoptartShop, GIRL you need a blood transfusion or something! LOL I can't imagine being so cold that all you had going on wasn't keeping you warm. It's 72 in the house right now, I have thin cotton jammies on and I'm comfortable only because I'm just sitting here typing. If I was up moving around I'd be hot.
> 
> 
> Your cruise sounds amazing! Just you and BF or are you going with a group of friends?
> 
> @Caledonian, I don't like when it gets dark early either but I think it will take a while to make me miss summer. This one has been brutal for us and I think most of the States had above average temps. Right now it still isn't getting real dark until about 8:00 pm but here pretty soon we'll have to be setting our clock back an hour and that will make it worse. By the time the shortest day arrives it will be getting dark between 5 & 6. Since I'm a night owl I don't have to worry about it still being dark by the time I get up, sometimes it's starting to get light out before I get to sleep.
> 
> 
> TJ learned his lesson yesterday (for a while anyway) and politely come and stood beside me for his belly scratch. He doesn't like to get into trouble and it hurts his feelings if I get on him about something. JC was the same way so he must have learned that sad eyed, worried look from him. LOL I have a story about that LOL, I hope I haven't already told it.
> 
> 
> Years ago the farrier was working on JC and JC knocked his hat off. Roger yelled at him and continued on but noticed JC would turn his head away every time he talked to him. He asked me why he was doing that and I told him he hurt JC's feelings when he yelled at him. He had a few choice words to say about that and started back to work (Roger was getting up there in years and had to take a lot of breaks). Eventually I heard him mutter "Well, g**dammit", put JC's foot down and petted and muttered to him for a few minutes. I couldn't hear exactly what he was saying, I think he didn't want me to hear. LOL Anyway, JC was fine and would look at him again after that. I did hear a lot of mumbled "GD spoiled horse", "I ain't never" and other things. From that point forward even during the summer when Roger normally wore a baseball cap instead of his cowboy hat he'd put his cowboy hat on long enough for JC to knock it off and then put his ball cap back on. He said it was because JC behaved better if he let him get one over on him but JC was always good about standing for the farrier and Roger just didn't want to admit that he did it because he felt bad for hurting his feelings. In fact when I married hubby and moved it was further away than what Roger liked to travel but he said he wasn't letting anyone else work on that horse. LOL Sad ending... Roger continued to be JC's farrier until one day he didn't show up for our appointment and I learned he'd had a heart attack and passed away two weeks earlier.
> 
> 
> JC went a week one time avoiding looking at me when I rode another horse instead of him and it hurt his feelings. That horse was one huge character and he had all sorts of funny behaviors. He left a big hole in my heart when he left this earth for sure.
> 
> 
> And since I've been talking about him I'll post a couple of pictures as a reminder of what he looked like. I don't have very many on the computer of him. If they come out right the first picture I'm on JC and hubby is on Gamble.


Its not letting me 'like'! love the story, i hadn't heard it before  Love the photo too


----------



## JCnGrace

Thanks @ShirtHotTeez! How are things going down your way? 

@*PoptartShop*, I always had to eat in my car for any peace back when I still had a job. Bosses or other employees don't seem to understand the word BREAK. LOL


Since you won't be on this weekend I'll wish you an early Happy Birthday!


I hope everyone has a good weekend. Does anyone have the Monday holiday off?


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

@JCnGrace hi, getting a bit better, i hope!! I have to take the woman from the accident to Disputes Tribunal to try and get some money back for the mercedes. quote to fix it was $6k+ and i would be lucky to get that for it before the accident, so that went to a car dismantlers yesterday. my isuzu wizard (which i loved) went to the same place same day because the engine/turbo was stuffed, i dont fully know how that all worked but i have been driving it for a while and it literally screams for the first 10 mins of driving!!

so hopefully my son will help me find a cheap runabout to get me through next few months till i am working and get a little money behind me. need that asap!

the enrolled nursing course going well and my results are pretty good. my little flat that i found is good and i get on great with the owners, she and i have been sharing gardening plants to grow veges for summer. sort of a new motivation for me, i usually only dabble with growing things!!

Sonny is still at my sisters and is living like a brumby - just being a horse with all that space to run around!! A friend of DS has Inca on a free lease for now and she is getting treated like a diva!! I sort of feel a bit envious that it is not me treating her that way atm but its a real treat for her. being ridden by kids i think.

so the urgent majors are to get through this tribunal hearing, get a cheap car, and get work!!

lol. . . you asked rofl!!



The sooner i get the money sorted, the sooner i can get my horses back

:gallop:


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

Anyone feel like voting on the photo of the month?

times nearly up

two clicks - Home - Photo of the month

thanks


----------



## TimWhit91

I rode Miss Finnie this morning. I am happy to say I did not eat dirt. She was in her people pleasing mood today. Other than being very strong on the bit, she did so good today. After a lot of bending and leg yielding in and out of circles she decided she could slow down for me and give me a nice trot and lope instead of being in race horse mode. She earned a few cookies today.


----------



## PoptartShop

@JCnGrace my birthday is NEXT weekend, the 14th. LOL!!! NOT YET! I don't wanna be 27 just yet, bahaha. :lol: Nope...I work in a law firm, so I figured I would have that day off but...NOPE! :icon_rolleyes: I will be at work.

@ShirtHotTeez glad to see you pop in! :wave:
Hopefully you can get something cheap but reliable. Glad nursing is going well too. I am sure Sonny & Inca miss you though! Ugh, but it's good that they are happy & being well-cared for in the meantime. ALL positive things!! Happy to hear.
@TimWhit91 glad you had a better ride on Miss Finnie! That is awesome.

I confess, work is flying by today & I'm happy, my lunch wasn't interrupted because everyone is so busy (& staying out of my way, yay!). It's a bit chilly outside, I am sure Promise will be feeling good again when I get outta here & go see her tonight lol. She's a trip! 

I hope everyone has a lovely weekend. <3 Going to a haunted attraction tomorrow night with the BF, gonna hopefully ride this weekend & then just relax! I already can't wait to go to sleep tonight. LOL. I am totally a grandma on the inside.


----------



## gingerscout

27 your still young.. I turn 35 soon.. already getting grey hair..LOL. I worked and got home just before 6 am tonight.. better than 8, still up at 3 AM. I grabbed Taco Bell for dinner, don't feel like cooking, and having a much deserved drink. I put the feelers out on a couple of breeds of horses I want to maybe narrow down to, and apparently on some of them, its a crap shoot because its cheaper to import than pay USA prices but then you can't actually see in person/ ride till its here, which could go wither way.. still probably 6-8 months out before I get really serious, but thought I'd start looking.. Dream horse is totally out of budget unless I spend a years salary I guess, for a horse thats the size I would be looking for.. maybe someday, but I have a hard time dropping that kind of money.. I mean horses I'm looking at are going to cost a lot more then Renegade, but then again, dream horse breeds usually aren't cheap


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

so what are your dream breeds @gingerscout?


----------



## gingerscout

ShirtHotTeez said:


> so what are your dream breeds @*gingerscout* ?


I've always wanted a Lipizzan/ Andalusian/ Lusitano, at least when I was about 10 and said I want to do that, I had just seen the Lipizzaner show. My want for those breeds has died off a lot in the years due to cost/ availability/ and how practical things were. Over the years I threw Vanners and Icelandics to the list ( leaning those ways more and more) Then again I've always wanted to ride an Arabian, or Paso Fino, or any Gaited horse in general, not too much in the way of people letting someone gain experience around me. There is a huge price premium on Vanners, Icelandics, Friesians etc due to the wow factor in the USA people keep telling me when I enquire.. I could get a D*mn good Vanner imported for less than 20k total ( all costs importing and horse cost etc) and that price here usually gets you a foal or unbroke horse with the good breeders here Then again that has all its plusses and minuses and all new set of problems, that's why I am doing my homework. I don't want to import if I don't have to, and would rather try it before I buy it so to speak


----------



## JCnGrace

@ShirtHotTeez, other than the bad luck with vehicles it sounds like everything else is coming along. I'm sure you wish your horses were with you but at least you're working towards something that will allow you to eventually have them near. 

@PoptartShop, LOL I don't know what I was looking at when checking dates on the calendar because I knew Monday was Columbus Day but also thought it was the weekend of the 13th & 14th. DUH!!! I did think your birthday was the 13th so I was still wrong anyway. Double DUH! LOL 

@TimWhit91, YAY for Finnie! Now to just keep the good momentum going. 

@gingerscout, Icelandics? I'd probably skip those and Paso Finos as they are both small breeds but the others on your wish list would be doable. Of all on your list a gaited breed like a TW or Foxtrotter would be the easiest and cheapest to find in our location. We used to go to the Western KY flat shod sale and they always had some really good horses and good deals (especially at the Sept. sale) but it's been years since we've gone so I don't know if they still have a high volume of good horses going through the auction. I think they have 3 or 4 sales a year and if you do facebook you can look them up. Most arrive at least a day early and you can watch owners riding them and if you find one you're really interested in they'll probably let you take a test ride. 

@Zexious, talking about weird dreams made me have one last night. We were camping at my sister's house and everyone had left to go do something but I stayed and was setting up my tent. I looked over in the field and there was a mama bear and half grown cub running towards us so Devil Dog and I took off running for the house and I was praying the door was unlocked. We made it! There hasn't been bears where my sister lives since the early settlement days. LOL


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

not actually a dream, but your post made me think of last night. I usually sleep well, and get to sleep in reasonable time. But last night i'm still tossing and turning trying to sleep at 1am and all i could see and hear was my 2 1/2 yo granddaughter singing 'baby shark', with all the moves! lol was about 3 hours till i got sleep! (and she wasn't here)


----------



## TimWhit91

Rode Finnie again today, she was mostly good. Towards the end she started getting ****y, so I asked her to do something wasy then ended on a good note. Then she got to stand tied while I cleaned stalls. I still love her moody butt.


----------



## JCnGrace

Horse trailer is moss free! LOL. Also got the last load out of the tack compartment and sprayed all the dead leaves and dead wasps out of it and the under manger storage. All in all took 5 wheelbarrow (big deep wheelbarrow at that) loads out of the trailer and they were huge loads. Found 3 more breast collars. LOL I did not pull hubby's saddle down on my head and knock myself out so thankful for that. I think my abs will be feeling it tomorrow though. Then I had to wash all the windows on the outside of the trailer because our water is so hard it does a number on them if you don't get it off. Next up is resealing the roof. Hubby swears he can do it himself (with my help of course) and looking at the seams it's not as bad as I thought it would be before I looked up there. For one it's one sheet of aluminum only seemed along the edges and not any going crosswise so it will be able to be done from a ladder, no crawling on the roof.


Then since we had the pressure washer up there I cleaned out Thunder & Freck's water trough. I'd just filled Gamble's herd tank last night so it still had too much water in it to dump and clean. 


I am pooped!


----------



## Caledonian

@JCnGrace – You must be exhausted. 
I can imagine a Western saddle could do a lot of damage if it dropped on you LOL. Do you have plans for the trailer or is it just a clean-out?
I’m in a soft water area and it wasn’t until I spent a short time in a hard area that I released the build up it causes. Forever cleaning away residue and adding stuff to clean pipes and machines.


@gingerscout - I used to ride a Vanner, Ghillie, and he was a great little horse who could do anything from work with beginners to cross-country. He was equally happy covered in mud 24/7 or being pampered in a stable. If you can get a good one, they’re very versatile. 
Unfortunately, our market has been flooded with extremely poor-quality ones and it’s affecting the image of the breed. They’re ten-a-penny here and I wouldn’t give one room. I’d probably avoid Icelandics as well. 




Despite the rain and cold, I was determined to ride this morning. We had to add fluorescent gear as it was quite dark with the heavy cloud. It figures that it was a beautiful sunny day yesterday but I didn’t have time to ride. We had some road work before passing through the woods to the other side of the hills, through one of the parks and back home. Blaze didn’t seem happy with the weather and made it obvious including spooking at puddles on the road although he was fine with muddy ones on the tracks. I think he’s just talked himself into more work. 


Thankfully, my ankle didn’t complain despite using stirrups. A soggy but happy day.


----------



## gingerscout

Caledonian said:


> @*gingerscout* - I used to ride a Vanner, Ghillie, and he was a great little horse who could do anything from work with beginners to cross-country. He was equally happy covered in mud 24/7 or being pampered in a stable. If you can get a good one, they’re very versatile.
> Unfortunately, our market has been flooded with extremely poor-quality ones and it’s affecting the image of the breed. They’re ten-a-penny here and I wouldn’t give one room. I’d probably avoid Icelandics as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



yeah I have heard that about vanners.. but been told by a couple of sources you can get a good one for what most people spend for a quarter horse here, it's just the import fees that kill you. I was thinking on going through an importer if I have to go that route ( still up in the air) Like I said it could be a crap shoot.. I could on paper be buying something awesome but since I can't fly over the pond and inspect in person, I might get a bag of bones with a bad attitude. Vanners have gone pretty close to the top for me on want, breeders here ( at least good ones) quote me like 20k for a rideable horse (10k+ for a foal). Granted I could find a cheap one on Craigslist and take my chances ( ha ha) Ok skip on icelandics.. maybe I'll save and go on Vacation and ride one there someday then. I also could go the cheaper route and find a nice Tennessee Walker or Foxtrotter ( always intrigued me but never had any experience with them). I would like to ride one first before I decide to go down that route, and when it comes to me riding other horses than my own.. I give up trying.. so unless someone really lets me have a go, they may be off limits too


----------



## Caledonian

@gingerscout - As I’ve got older and the ground’s got harder, I’ve started to look at specific breeds/types. Not something I did when I was younger. If I could clone the Highland I’m riding, I’d be happy or I’d like to get my hands on a cob or a maxi cob, given my height. Anything that’ll be happy out 24/7 and hacking out; steady but can turn it’s hoof to anything if required.


----------



## gingerscout

yup thats my theory too.. actually a LOT of the British Natives kind of interest me as well, Dales, Highland etc. I kept Vanners near the top because of how noted they were for being easy to work with and people pleasers. My current horse is 15.0, I'd even go 14 if it was built like a tank and wide as it was tall and took up some leg. A lot of the people I talk to say, nah get 16.2 17hh etc, sorry I don't like it, personal preference.. I'd rather ride a sturdy stocky horse capable of carrying me. I took half a dozen lessons and the barn said you would be comfortable on this horse which was 19 hands high.. beautiful horse and was fun to ride but my nerves were shot and I actually started to get scared after a while riding and it affected my riding . If dales weren't rare as hens teeth I would consider them.. they can be 15 hands and are noted weight carriers, same with highlands


----------



## JCnGrace

@Caledonian, that's great news about your ankle holding up for your ride! It's been a long road to recovery so I'm sure you're thrilled about it. The weather you were riding in doesn't sound so pleasant, have to admire your dedication.

@gingerscout, if you are wanting smaller in height but good for larger riders what about a Norwegian Fjord or Haflinger. Haflinger would probably be easiest for you to find. How close are you to Shipshewana? An Amish community like that would be the place to find one.


----------



## gingerscout

JCnGrace said:


> @*Caledonian* , that's great news about your ankle holding up for your ride! It's been a long road to recovery so I'm sure you're thrilled about it. The weather you were riding in doesn't sound so pleasant, have to admire your dedication.
> 
> @*gingerscout* , if you are wanting smaller in height but good for larger riders what about a Norwegian Fjord or Haflinger. Haflinger would probably be easiest for you to find. How close are you to Shipshewana? An Amish community like that would be the place to find one.



I've given them thoughts too.. don't know still have a while to go just brainstorming ideas at this point. I don't really want to go to buy a horse from auction. I'd like to think there are some gems there, but I am not experienced enough to tell whats good and bad to look for, and I'd be the first to admit it.. and me finding help.. seems to be a dead end. Personally my thoughts are there is some reason the Amish put them in auction, they work their horses and keep them if they are good, there has to be some reason they want to part with it. There is that auction and the Veedersberg auction as well, but alas I'm using that as a last resort because knowing me if I showed up with a trailer and pile of cash the trailer and truck would be loaded to capacity.. ha ha


----------



## JCnGrace

LOL @gingerscout, been there done that. I don't know about up there but around here there are several Amish guys who train and sell because that's what they like to do. Now buying a buggy horse from them and I'd be leery of the same things you are but I've gone and looked at several extremely nice riding horses they've had for sale when I've been looking for friends. They've been private places though not at auction. They usually advertise in their local newspaper rather than on-line.


----------



## PoptartShop

@gingerscout I feel old! Lol

@JCnGrace aw that's okay! Close enough hahaa. & yayy for no more moss!!! I bet the trailer looks super nice! Geeze, that sounds like a huge job, but aren't you glad you got it all done?!  Glad nobody will have to crawl onto the roof, too! Gosh...a saddle dropping on your head would have seriously hurt lol. Ouch!! Glad that didn't happen lol. Sure you are beyond exhausted. Hopefully you got some sleep! 

@Caledonian silly boy, it sounds like he just wanted to get outta work by spooking at those things (like puddles, c'mon!) yet made it worse for himself. :lol: So funny. Promise does that sometimes, I'm like..you have seen this before, come on now. Glad your ankle didn't hurt too much after the ride!!

I confess, my weekend was pretty good.  Went to Pennhurst Asylum on Saturday night & it was SUPER scary...the actors pretty much loved me, because I kept screaming. LOL. :lol: Fun, fun night. My boyfriend was loving how scared I was getting, he said he pointed to me so the actors would get me even more lol. I'm like awww c'mon! 

Went for a ride that morning, Promise was so good. Super relaxing. I was gonna do some groundwork first, but decided I just wanted to ride. The ground was mushy again because it had rained the night before, so we just stayed at a walk around the property. She kept wanting to explore further & further, so that was fun.  Went near the lake, I felt like she wanted to go in it! LOL. She's silly.
Yesterday I just groomed her because she had rolled probably like 10x it looked like, so she enjoyed a nice groom then she ended up rolling again I'm sure...tonight she will probably be a muddy mess again. 

Work is busy, but not too bad. Supposed to rain today/tonight so that sucks. Back to the mud. :icon_rolleyes: Ugh.

Pictures:


----------



## gingerscout

Work kicked my tail today.. was so tired.. but home alone and nice day I decided I had to go see Renegade.. try to ride if possible, but after a day of working out, crunches, stair steppers my legs feel like a million pounds. Renegade was over the moon happy to see me.. running and bucking and screaming.
I grabbed him and took him into the barn where I decided that I had 45 min of light left and didn't feel like saddling him so I said I'll hop on bareback and just hang out in crossties..which I know people say no but It's something we do occasionally and he seems to enjoy all the scratches and attention. Hooked him up, brushed him, picked his feet went to find mounting block.. annnnd it was nowhere to be found... *sigh* I said I'll get resourceful and stand on the metal chair from the table.. which was 6 or so inches shorter and more then my leg was willing to give.. ha ha. on the 3rd time he parked out like he had to go then lifted that back leg off the ground sinking that side lower and leaned into me letting me slide right on. I laid there with my arms around his lower neck trying to avoid slobbery horse kisses.. he got me a couple of times though. 

After about 40 min or so I slid off and sat down in the chair in front of him, and he proceeded to slobber me with so many kisses and horse hair that I could probably make a mini. I think he would have been in my lap if I had let him. And then I sit there telling myself how could I sell him, he truly gets excited when he sees me, and he tries so hard to make me happy, yes he won't ride off alone, but you should see how he lights up like a christmas tree when you give him a good pat and tell him he's a good boy. I've had him almost 5 years and I know I'm his human. I'll have to find pasture board or something to get another horse, but he's been my best friend for years and I can't just dump him off like that when he shows signs of aging


----------



## JCnGrace

@PoptartShop, so pretty! Did you have nightmares after the visit to the haunted house? 


I did sleep good that night but we've worked on the trailer every day since. The seams are sealed and today we worked on the awning. When hubby sprayed the trailer he also got the rolled up awning and where the heat and sun had deteriorated the vinyl, holes appeared. He's big into looking up how to youtube videos so we spent the afternoon repairing it with flex tape and liquid rubber. We'll see how long it holds up, probably a new awning will be needed in the near future.

@gingerscout, I was thinking the same thing as I was reading your post so was glad when I got to the end of it that you were on the same page. 


While hubby was painting on the liquid rubber I wasn't needed so started on getting the poop scooping done. Cutter spooked so all the others had to run to the door to look and see what he had spooked at. Then Cutter followed me outside to get a closer look. Hubby had knocked over his ladder. At least Cutter was brave enough to go see what was scaring him. The rest just stayed bunched up in the doorway staring out. Safety in numbers ya know. LOL


----------



## PoptartShop

@JCnGrace thankfully no nightmares! :smile: I was worried I would have some, LOL! 
Aww that is good, you guys are getting things done with it day by day. OMG my boyfriend always goes to YouTube if he can't figure something out. Those tutorials do help sometimes. At least you have a temporary fix! 

LOL gosh Cutter, always has to be in the mix & in the know it seems. :lol: Of course they had to look, bahaha! Silly horses! So cute how curious he is though. Promise is the same way, she always has to be the first one to look lol.

I confess, I've found a way to keep myself full until lunchtime at work...I eat a bowl or 2 of Special K Fruit & Yogurt cereal in the AM before work. It works, I swear. :lol: It's super filling. I guess it's the fiber lol. But don't want too much of that of course. :rofl:

I just ate lunch & now I wait for 5pm...lol


----------



## carshon

@gingerscout it's awesome when you know you are a horses person isn't it. If I remember correctly you are a bigger rider (tall and bigger boned) a halflinger or draft cross my tweak your interest. I can't remember where you live but where I live (NW IL) there are Gypsy Vanners but they are a high maintenance ride - the one girl I have ridden with (2 or 3 times) has to have some sock contraption for her mare when we ride because her feathers get all kinds of sticks, mud and burrs in them and they are a you know what to clean. The mare is pretty (bay and white) but the thick mane and tail and feathers were a big turn off for me. I only trail ride and the extra work would make me grit my teeth. My family and I converted to gaited horses 2 years ago. I had ridden gaited horses for a trainer in college but it had been over 20 years ago when we decided to go gaited. My husband had never ridden a gaited horse. We love it! The only real draw back is that we really can't ride with stock horses as our horses walk out much faster. But we love to gait!

When I was young I had a Morgan mare - she was very stocky and had a lot of energy - so maybe add that to your list?

Nothing much to confess - trying to catch up at work after a long weekend.


----------



## gingerscout

your not too super far from me I would imagine maybe 2 hours or so. Yes I guess I classify as bigger, but not outrageously big LOL and working out this last couple of weeks I'm already down 7 pounds.. and the heavy stuff continues all week so hope to lose a few more. I want to try out some breeds and other horses but I've learned that unless someone asks me to ride no one wants me on their horse, I've learned to accept that. I have a lot of people saying go gaited and you wont regret it, that's great and all but if I can't get some riding time in to try one to see if I like it, I'm not going to consider it, same with Arabians, Love the breed, but won't buy one without trying one first, so again.. not going to happen


----------



## JCnGrace

@PoptartShop, I can go until evening without eating as long as I don't take that first bite. Once I eat something I keep getting hungry every 3-4 hours. 


I confess that I really don't want to spend 4 hours driving tomorrow to have a lunch date with my sisters but I'm doing it because I feel guilty for not making an effort to spend any time with 2 of them. I do see and spend time with my oldest sister. Anyway it will probably be the last time I see #3 sister before she heads for AZ to spend the winter.


After the last 3 days I had a fairly relaxing day today. Did move some hay over to the other barn for the minis but just a couple of bales because it won't be long until they need to move back to their winter home.


----------



## TuyaGirl

I am so far behind that I will surely miss a lot in my replies

Work has been insane and the only free time I had I took it to read all you wrote, then no time left to write. Plus I am drowning in paperwork that does not need computer work  Boring, lol!
@gingerscout if I could love 1000 times the post about realizing how much Renegade loves you, that you truly are his human and therefore you will keep him, I would!  He might have some issues, but I bet he tries to please no matter. 
Breed wise, I think that a Lusitano would be a perfect choice as well, the more baroque ones can be very sturdy. Some lineages can be hard to train, but once they give themselves to you they are one of the best all around breeds  

@PoptartShop As always I love to hear about your progress with Promise. I love the between the ears pictures! Such a good girl 
I've never been to a horror house, something I am not sure I would like to try. My cousin worked as an actor, he kept telling me hilarious stories about some people, lol!
My boss does not let everyone eat in our kitchen, because of past incidents (food reaching the ceiling, don't ask…), but let me tell you that even having permission to eat inside on lunch time I prefer to go out when the weather permits, otherwise she will join me and I have to put up with crappy subjects for the whole time and that annoys me a lot. Ugh!
@JCnGrace Yay for getting the trailer all clean! I don't envy the 4 hour road trip, but some things have to be done, such as seeing a sister moving out during Winter.

@Tazzie I hope that saddle really is the one!! Don't be blah on the big mare's weight, she is looking so much better!! And Diego is turning out to be a lovely kid safe horse, that is so sweet!! 
@TimWhit91 Glad Finnie was a lot better for the last rides. Maybe all she needs is more consistency 
@ShirtHotTeez I hope you get some money back from your mercedes accident. Glad the course is doing well, and your new place sounds good. Although you know your horses are well I bet you miss them. Soon you will have them around, you will see 
@Caledonian Sounds like a good ride overall, especially for the not hurting part  I too admire your courage to go out with such a weather, as in here I don't feel like it if it's too windy for example.

I really don't have anything thaaaat interesting to confess  I almost didn't see anything of the filming going on Friday, as I got to the barn too late and when I left all the actors and staff were still down there at the big house (I think they were having a party after the recording). BO had been there since morning and came back tired and grumpy as they had to repeat the scene a lot of times (not his fault of course). 
The weather was so bad for the 3 days concerning strong wind that no one did nothing special with horses. I had to push myself onto the saddle just to not regret it later. Tuya was not impressed, so I got some tail switching  But she was good, I always walk her around the arena a bit before mounting, she followed me like always, and I melted like always. Those little things, you know?


Ok back to paperwork, have a nice day all!!


----------



## JCnGrace

@TuyaGirl, I hope you get your head above all that paperwork soon. It's good you got a ride in on Tuya. I bet it's hard only getting to see her on weekends. 


Lunch was nice and then I went to see mom. I had to lie about why I was there because she was not invited to the lunch and nobody wanted her to know about it. Been years and years since I had to tell her a fib. LOL Road construction and detours were just CRAZY for my trip up there and back. Seems like every bridge is getting worked on, even on the country roads. 


So was late doing chores and it must have been past Cutter's bed time because he fell asleep with his nose in his feeder. It was so cute and one of those rare times I wished for a cell phone so I could have gotten a picture.


----------



## PoptartShop

@TuyaGirl yeah, I like the thrill but then again I am sucha baby lol. Omg I bet, the actors probably love their jobs. :lol: Scaring people all the time LOL!
Awwww that sucks about Friday, stupid weather too.  Aw I'm glad you got to ride your girl!! <3 Yes, those little things are what truly matters. That's so darn cute. You are her person. Promise also follows me around, it's so cute. They certainly choose us, we don't choose them! <3
@JCnGrace aw man, wish you got a picture! Bahaha, I always say that, like darn I wish I had my phone! Never at those darn moments. :lol: I'm glad you had a good lunch though but gosh I know the darn construction is annoying. SO many roads are on construction here, it's super frustrating during rush hour. :icon_rolleyes: LOL, hey it was a fib but it worked right! Painless haha.

I confess, today was...well. Really good, things just happened super fast (in a good way)...WE GOT A HORSE TRAILER. YES, A HORSE TRAILER...it's brand new, a Shadow 3-horse. We were looking at 2-horse trailers but my boyfriend figured there wasn't a huge price difference with 1 more so we got the 3. & it was a nicer trailer too. 

We got a good deal & the place we got it from was super reputable & I have heard nothing but good things about them, & it holds true.  Really glad it was a smooth process. 
I didn't wanna say anything cause I wasn't sure if it would go through but it did! The guy said he had 3-4 people email him about the trailer last night, so I'm glad we jumped on it!

I ALSO would like to finally tell everyone that Promise will be going to my new trainer for 10 days, we are bringing her on Saturday AM. It's much easier now that we have a darn trailer...trust me, looking for people to help is hard & it is very stressful.  It was about time. 
I was gonna have the trainer get her, but it would've costed me a fortune considering she's an hour from MY barn, so it wouldn't have been a cheap haul.

I am taking her to a very good trainer, the one my BOYFRIEND takes lessons from!!! She is amazing! I am also going to take a lesson this weekend so she can see how I ride etc., I haven't taken one in a year so I know I'll be rusty. But, I am taking Promise because well, the 5mos I've had her I have done a LOT with her training-wise & she has been doing so well, but we are having some issues on the ground that I need help with, and I mean professional help, it's not something I can fix myself. Promise has a defense mechanism she uses when she either doesn't understand something or she wants to protect herself. She did it when I first got her, then stopped for awhile, now she is doing it again, & I just can't let it happen. She rears. ONLY on the ground, never in the saddle, but it's gotta be nipped in the bud ASAP! I take it very seriously.
She doesn't do it all the time, but it's becoming more often because I am not sure how to properly handle it (which my trainer said is understandable because I don't want to get hurt/not sure how she will react) plus we work in an open space, so who knows what could happen ya know? A roundpen will be great for her.

The trainer I am going to, she knows my ex-best friend and she really is super amazing, like her horses are totally broke broke broke, no nonsense, like she is a great horsewoman.  So I am excited!! Doing this for US! I will obviously visit her, and I will miss her BUT it's only for 10 days.  

This way, when she comes home, I will know what to work on & how to continue what my trainer does with her. It wasn't an easy decision, but it has to be done.  

I haven't 'corrected' her because I don't want to get hurt. Plus, I DON'T have a roundpen...my trainer does & that is SO what she needs! It'll help a lot. 

Will post pictures in a few


----------



## JCnGrace

@PoptartShop, CONGRATS on the new trailer. You'll soon be wondering how you ever lived without it. That extra stall comes in handy if you go anywhere where you need to take along feed and hay. I can't wait to see pictures of it! 


You will stew and fret those 10 days Promise is at the trainer's. Maybe I'm a little controlling but I hate my horses to be out from under my watch. LOL I think it's good you're getting help though. I had a filly who went through that and it had to get pretty ugly before it got better. Keep us posted on how she's doing. 


Today felt like fall for the first time for the horses and me. They didn't feel the need to stand in the barn and crap all day long and the 4-wheeler ride to and from the barn was little chilly for me in shirt sleeves. I told hubby he better bundle up when he took the dog for his 4-wheeler run because if it was a little chilly for me he'd be freezing.


----------



## carshon

@PoptartShop Yeah for the new trailer and for Promise going to the trainer. Rearing is scary and becomes a habit quickly.

Nothing much to confess here. Looks like no riding for me again this weekend. We had almost 6 inches of rain last week so no place is open and a chance of showers on Sunday - birthday party for my grandson on Saturday and of course that is supposed to be the best day of the weekend.

It is really fall here now - mid 30's this morning when I did chores. Where did fall go?


----------



## TuyaGirl

@PoptartShop YAY!!!! A horse trailer!!  I am so happy for you!!
You are doing the right thing sending Promise to the trainer. You know her and her working experience, your boyfriend has lessons there and all is good, so yeah, sounds a good plan. I've seen a horse become a rearing beast, and started on the ground if I recall. From the ground to straight up with rider on (BO's son actually) was a blink of an eye. Problem was solved but I will not enter into details, as horse is now sold. 
I bet you will miss her lots during those 10 days, but it's for the best and it will pass by fast - plus you will visit 

@JCnGrace speaking of missing, you cannot imagine how much I miss Tuya during the week. I even miss the smell of shavings, hay, horse hair, manure itself, you name it, lol! Unfortunately it's this or nothing. And I am not only speaking about boarding prices, but overall living conditions for the horses. The closest (20 minute drive) was stall boarding with no turnout at all, nope, I think I will pass (and the price was more than the double I pay). Other places were even further away, like one cheaper, pasture boarding only, also no. My area is a non horse one, so I have to deal with it. Actually right now I would not change even if something closer appeared, as you know BO and his family are like my family too, and he really cares for Tuya and her well being. Of course that when she is sick (like when she cut her hoof) I feel the need to go there and the frustration the most, but she is happy, and her needs are fulfilled as much as possible I believe. Not 5 star stables, you can tell by pictures, but yeah, who cares? 
My work takes away most of my time anyway, I get home at around 7.30 pm (sometimes more), and leave 8 something in the morning. Not much free time left  
And yes! Rained little bit yesterday, and temperatures are slowly starting to drop. I am still wearing a dress, but better 

@carshon enjoy your grandson birthday party!! 


Lets see what weather the weekend brings. I hope I can ride.

Happy weekend everyone!!


----------



## Tazzie

@PoptartShop, he's uttered not a word yet, so I'll have to start asking him again. He knows his deadline, so I'd pray he wouldn't intentionally make it ugly by thinking I've changed my mind. Next weekend will be the last tricky weekend before Thanksgiving, so it won't be that much of a pain to deal with until then. But I hate feeling like he might not listen to me. No joke! I'm glad it's cooled off, but there was like no in between! Hate it! I'll post more about the saddles below lol and the show. I'm sorry your boss can be so rude! UGH! That would make me want to eat in my car! Yay for haunted houses! It's been a while since we've gone to one, and I miss it! I'm glad you got some ride time in!

I'm so excited about the trailer!! YAY!! Such a big step and gives you FREEDOM! I'm sure the trainer will be spectacular for Promise! You're doing the right thing 

@ShirtHotTeez, I hope you find a new car soon and can get your ponies back!!

@JCnGrace, I'm glad the trailer is moss free!! YAY! I'm glad hubby's saddle didn't fall on you!! Good luck working on the trailer! I'm glad lunch was lovely and you got to visit your mom! That sounds so cute with Cutter! Awww!

@Caledonian, yay for riding! Sorry it was such a soggy day, but at least you got to ride! YAY!

@TuyaGirl, the saddle isn't perfect, but such is life. I'll go into more detail below  and yes! I'm so excited! He's so relaxed when showing already that I really do have visions of him carrying Syd at the shows. I love that image haha! I'm glad Tuya was so good! And that filming sounds exhausting!

Well, this weekend was entirely as I had hoped *sigh*

Got ponies to the show. Met my saddle fitter there. My dream saddle is a touch narrow for Izzie right now (she's a bit chunky) and the back of the saddle has a slightly different angle than her back. But my fitter said if Izzie is happy with it, let her be happy and do as she allows. She recommended I keep my original saddle too and perhaps swap back and forth. With a diva like Izzie... it was a good idea. The Stubben does not fit Diego. It's much too long for his back, so I'm trying to figure out pricing for that saddle. I haven't had a chance to do any research about it yet, and have two people interested in it... the Courbette she didn't think would work. It has foam panels. But to her surprise it fit Diego well. So we will be dying it Black after show season and rolling with it until he outgrows it.

The show was eh at best to be entirely honest. Both horses did great in sport horse in hand. Izzie was the only entry, so won both of her classes. Judge HATED her though. Completely shredded her on paper. She liked Diego, but he still took last (third and fifth) in his classes. Diego had lovely patterns though, so I was tickled. He's really starting to settle into his new discipline super well. Izzie won her trail in hand class out of three though with a gorgeous pattern, so I was happy. She was the only entry for halter mares (it was a bonus class, only reason I entered) so naturally won that as well.

Under saddle...

Izzie was FANTASTIC! Good clean rides even though I felt like death. Still, judge hated her. I was last in all three classes (two seconds and a third). Judge didn't even watch us in the last class (verified by multiple people on the rail; the other rider blew leads and still won... worst Izzie did was break from canter to trot and went right back in when I asked for too much collection). So I was rather miffed. All Izzie had left was Native Costume, which we were the only entry for it.

Diego was also super good. He's the perfect little guy. He won his first class out of two with a lovely ride.  The second class I blew it for him. That arena is dusty and makes the horses cough. He coughed, right as they asked for canter. I SHOULD have thought "this is a baby, he needs a moment". Instead, I asked him to canter. And he grabbed the wrong lead. 100% my fault and I felt terrible. He was third out of four (other horse also blew his leads and was overall worse). He's such a good little sport though. Never did I feel Nick couldn't handle him, so REALLY hoping I can get them showing together soon!

Our last show is next weekend, where both ponies will be showing sport horse under saddle. I'll be entirely exhausted by the end, but it'll be worth it. My parents are coming down too as well as my youngest brother and his girlfriend. Izzie gets her ceremony then 



















My brother in law got married at Red River Gorge this past weekend. My kiddos were too cute (and too shy to go all the way down haha)










In other news, the sheeting boards are almost all up! Meaning the tin will be going on at least the roof this weekend. SUPER excited!!




























Ponies watching Nick work 










Big momma (earlier this week and yesterday)



















My perfect ponies, and the distinct reminder to me that everything happens for a reason, and that the stress, anger, and hurt feelings were worth it.










Video updates of big momma, little man being hilarious, and sleepy cows when we went in to feed haha!


----------



## Caledonian

@*PoptartShop* - Yep, rearing is scary. Pepsi did it when she thought it would get her out of doing something or when she was scared, whether I was on the ground or in the saddle. She was a lot older though and must’ve been getting away with it for years before she came to me. 
Great news on the trailer and the trainer. It’ll be interesting to hear how things go.
You’re brave going to the haunted attraction. I’ve friends going to one in Edinburgh and I’ve chickened out LOL.

@*JCnGrace* – The cooler weather must be a relief.
I’m just as controlling when it comes to my horses. When I left mine I always called to see how they were and to give a list of things ‘to do’. Probably far too much. 

@*carshon* – hope you get good weather for your grandson’s party and everyone has fun

@Tazzie - cute photos. Shame about the judge. At least you're happy with them which is all that matters.


I confess that work’s been extremely busy; it looks like I’m going to have to work at home over the weekend and I'm not happy. My new boss starts on Monday which means most things will be put on hold until we get him up to speed as well:icon_rolleyes:. 


There’s a small chance I’m going to get see the horses, even if I don’t ride. The weather’s to be horrible on Saturday and only slightly better on Sunday. 



I hope everyone has a good weekend:smile:


----------



## JCnGrace

@carshon, fall is happening exactly the way I was scared of...summer straight into winter. I had to wear a jacket and even worse SHOES to the barn today. LOL I hate shoes! Hopefully we still have an Indian Summer coming our way.


HAPPY BIRTHDAY to the grandson!

@TuyaGirl, I know you trust the barn owner which is priceless and well worth the distance. I know they get in other horses to train but do they have other boarders or just you? 

@Tazzie, doesn't it suck when the judges can't be impartial? What's not to like about Izzie? I'm offended for her! Hmpfff! I'd be telling that judge to get some new glasses. LOL 


Big mare is showing improvement in every video. I could really tell the difference between week 5 and week 6. Your friend should be haulin' butt getting that fence done so as not to be taking advantage. 


Every time you post a video in which I can hear you talking at first I'm a little shocked not to hear a southern accent and then I remember you aren't from KY. LOL 


You've sure had a lot of weddings to attend. Your kids are just too cute in that picture. 

@Caledonian, sorry you have to spend your weekend working but at least you can do it from the comfort of home. Hopefully by them filling the boss position it will be a little less stress on you.


I forgot to mention the presents sis #3 had for me when we met for lunch. A corner shelf my dad had made when he was in the 8th grade and this huge candy thermometer that is in a brass casing that belonged to either my great or great great grandpa from my mom's side. I love family heirlooms! I have yet to figure out a corner for the shelf. I've roamed this house twice looking for a spot I think it would look great in and haven't found it yet. I need to figure out what I'm going to put on the shelves (there's 3) first and then it will be easier to find it's spot. Too bad it isn't one long shelf then I could put it in the kitchen with the thermometer on it.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@Tazzie Boooo on the judge!! Wonder if she knows the meaning of being impartial? The barn is looking wonderful and big  
I hope that the saddle adjustments works for both horses. And that you sell the Stubben for a good price  The big mare is looking better, I agree. And I loved your kid's picture! Looks like a vintage postcard, lovely and natural

@Caledonian I hope you got to see your horses. Ugh, don't mention weather! Don't wanna hear about it 
@JCnGrace At the moment I am the only boarder. I had a friend (I met him there, my trail ride partner) that boarded there for some years, but took the mare home as he is getting ready to retire (he only lives a few meters away). There was a kid boarding there for some months, but he lived very far away, so took the horse to a closer boarding facility.
I love those kinds of presents!! That was very nice from her to give you. So did she keep those at her place already, or were somewhere else, she found them and brought you? When we were cleaning an old house that belonged to my grandmother, my mother found some really old wood box that was made by my uncle to put the coins when he was selling vegetables at the local market, so she asked my cousin to take it, as my uncle was sick and could not go and help. Uncle was happy to see the box again 


My last words on my last post were me wishing I could ride. Ah, hurricane Leslie had other plans - *Insert lots of swearing*
Somehow I missed the news about it, and Saturday realized we were going to be on red alert from around 7pm to 4am. The temperature was really high for the season, and when I arrived to the barn the wind, although hot, was blowing very, very hard already, which made it unpleasant to stand outside  BO's son was all excited and happy with his new 3 year old Lusitano (gorgeous brown, with 4 white socks and a very large white blaze, just WOW), and did a small lunging session, while I put Tuya outside just for a little bit (she was inside because of her problematic weeping eyes). As she was going to be out just little bit I put her on her paddock (my intention was to lunge her after, as I quit the riding idea). She had been there before, last week, and I saw how calm she was, but Saturday she was not having it: that old fart would not stop cantering and trotting, calling for the herd. To the point I had to take her out, as she already had ran enough (basically double or triple as if it were me lunging), and I was afraid she would start sweating in the wind. Gave her a good brush, she is shedding a lot, but messing with her hooves were a big no no. It's been only two weeks since I gave them the usual touch up, but even if I needed to, that fire breathing dragon would not let me, just a quick cleaning with hoof pick and that was it.
Brought her in, start listening to some 'sexy soft nose snorts', to find her leaning against the wall, seducing the stallion next door. Explained, lol!!

Then the wind started to blow harder and harder and I left earlier. When watching the news they started saying that the storm was going to touch ground in Peniche (exactly where I keep her), and that would be the most affected place of all country. I got sick for a couple hours, watching live reporters, consulting the hurricane's path online, you name it. It was way past midnight when I went to bed, by then the storm had moved further north and the situation was not as bad as expected on my area. But if it had touched land in Peniche I guess barn would have flown away  It was awful: two camping parks flew away, thousands of trees down, houses / stores completely destroyed because wind came inside them, whole town without electricity or water, there were even balconies on the ground…. And who says climate changes are not a thing??


Sunday morning I went to check on them, all was good, we were very lucky this time.


As I am on laptop I will share some pictures after, including one I found on Facebook of the man that rides the bull, remember me saying I saw him? Well people pressed charge on him being on the beach  I don't really feel like risking a ticket, by the way things are going, but I sure miss it. Cupcakes!!


----------



## TuyaGirl

Been a long time since you saw Tuya 
Mind the dirt, as I said it was before grooming, I just thought it was a nice canter departure


----------



## carshon

those pics are great and Tuya looks fantastic.

No riding for me this weekend. Saturday had mowing to do and then grandsons birthday party- it was a good day. Sunday called for scattered rain showers - I was just about to hook up the trailer and take my chances when the wind changed and the clouds rolled in. Since the only park near me that is open is about an hour away I did not want to drive an hour and then have to turn around and come home. So no riding. *sigh*

They have removed all changes for rain for the next week or so - I hope to get on my horse again soon!


----------



## phantomhorse13

I confess, between potatoes and life, I have just been too busy to even check HF. 

My quick update:

Last weekend, I was in New Jersey playing in the sand. I escorted a friend around for her horse's first distance ride. The whole story, with lots more pics, is in my journal.


































Kestrel is of course growing like a weed:



















Now to go back and start reading all I have missed!


----------



## PoptartShop

@TuyaGirl thank you!!  Gosh yes, we can't have that. She is settling in well the trainer said, when we got there she was actually pretty excited to see other horses & have her own paddock to herself. :lol: She was calling out to all of them & every horse that walked by lol. LOVE the pictures of Tuya!! Such a pretty girl <3 & what a cool picture of him on the beach, wow! LOL you don't see that every day!! Sorry to hear that about the weather, omg. Glad to hear everything was OK..definitely got lucky, the hurricane can be fierce. Whew. It's insane. :sad:
@Tazzie that judge sounds like a jerk. :icon_rolleyes: & totally not fair. They need to get a new one. I am glad Diego did well too though. Next weekend will be fun!! The ceremony will be amazing for miss Izzie.  OMG such cute pictures of the kiddos, the wedding sounded like it was fun. Big girl looks good, better each time. Nice barn update, yay! The ponies are sooo cute. Ugh, I love them! I hope the saddles do work out, at least for now. & I agree, keeping the other one will be good just in case things don't work.
@JCnGrace gosh, it's day 3 & I am already missing her.  I will definitely go visit her, probably once this week (it's hard getting up there since it's an hour from my barn, plus I have to feed the other 2 every night still), but my barnmate is taking off Wednesday night so he can feed & I can go see her. Ugh!! Gonna be so weird today, her not being at the barn. But it is for good reason & I am excited.
@Caledonian yeah, I was like I better get this taken care of soon since she's young. Otherwise it would be much harder. :sad: LOL I know, I can't believe I went either. That place is no joke! Ugh about working at home on the weekend, who wants to do that? But I guess it works out since the weather wasn't that nice...wasn't too nice for me either. It sucks.
@carshon so true! Ugh, stupid rain. It's cold here too! In the 50's...feels colder cause it's so windy.  Crazy because on Friday it was like 80. What a change.
@phantomhorse13 I bet she loved her first long distance ride.  Looks like a fun ride. Love the pictures, gorgeous horses. OMG I can't believe how quickly Kestrel is growing. It's crazy, gosh she is so darn cute. 

I confess, I have a lot to update but I will at lunch!!


----------



## Tazzie

@Caledonian, thank you! Yeah, I was annoyed by the judging, but I was pleased how they performed. So that is all I cared about! Sorry you possibly had to work over the weekend, and ugh about putting stuff on hold! You'll get through it! I hope you got some pony time!

@JCnGrace, I was rather annoyed! I'm not saying Izzie deserves to win every class, but there are some showing rules you need to follow. And it was rather aggravating they were thrown out the window for that show. Our last show is this weekend, so we will see how it goes! I thought she looked impressively different between the two weeks. Nick was even commenting about how her topline doesn't look as bad now, which was nice to hear since I nitpick everything haha! And yeah... I asked for an update on that when big mare very nearly double barreled little man, who was cleaning up crumbs and not doing anything wrong. Apparently that meant I was about to have an aneurysm... all I asked was for an update. But she should be leaving soonish I think. Don't know for sure, but he at least has a place. Boarding with someone with actual experience in draft horses who can do work with her that I can't. Haha! That made me laugh! Some things I do have a slight accent on, but overall I still sound pretty midwest :lol: and yeah, we always have a ton... thankfully that is the last in law to be married. Now it's just my youngest brother that needs to hurry up and marry this girl before she comes to her senses and leaves :rofl: I'm joking of course since my youngest brother is really nice, but he will be a fool not to marry her! And awww! I love family heirlooms! I'll sure you'll find it's spot!

@TuyaGirl, I agree. I was so annoyed. I'll probably give that judge one last chance, but if I'm not a fan, I won't show under her again. No sense paying to lose all the time. I'm super excited about my barn though! It'll look amazing! Sounds like I'll be selling two of the saddles now lol Nick tried the one that fits Diego and he HATES it. So I need to sell it and we will get him a saddle like Izzie has. He loves hers a lot more! And thank you! That was kind of the theme of their wedding, and it was gorgeous! Goodness! I'm so glad Tuya is ok! How terrifying! And that you are too. Just yikes!! I love the pictures though! Sucks you'll get a ticket for riding on the beach though  

@carshon, happy birthday to your grandsom! And ugh! I've had enough of the rain here! I hope you get some ride time in this week!

@phantomhorse13, I love the pictures! I'm glad the ride went well, and goodness that pup is cute! I'd snuggle her in a heartbeat!

@PoptartShop, thankfully the judges only get hired once every few years, if they come back at all. So we shouldn't have her back for a bit. I hope. I'm super proud of him! He's such a good sport! I'm VERY excited about the ceremony! It'll be a blast to have most of my family there for it! It was a fun wedding  big mare is coming along well, which I'm pleased with. Thanks! And yeah, the saddles are ok, but Nick HATES the one that fits Diego. So going to sell that one too and get one like Izzie's. Or something similar. I want Nick to pick the saddle, so may try a variety of saddles first before jumping into that specific one. But I want him happy! 


What a weekend. Had some serious highs and lows to go with it.

Friday night Nick and decided we were riding. Awesome! Got down there and realized we didn't have a mounting block... oops. So we mounted from the trailer tire :lol: both ponies stood stock still for us to get on. Good ponies! Off we walked to the little riding area we have. I worked Izzie, and Nick got frustrated with Diego. His saddle is rather uncomfortable, and Diego isn't sharp like Izzie is yet. I'm working on that lol anyway, after I had Izzie decently worked with some good work, I hopped off Izzie and onto Diego. Nick decided he wanted to keep riding, so he lined Izzie up with a bank and hopped on. I'm so thankful Izzie stood still for him :lol: Nick was going on and on about how much more comfortable Izzie's saddle is than Diego's. I had Izzie back in her Jeffries for that ride. So the decision has been made to sell both saddles (excluding my favorite one), and possibly the western saddles, and buy Diego a saddle like Izzie's. In the midst of working Diego (who I worked on transitions as he was being a butthead about them) I look up to see Nick trotting Izzie around. I was like "are you meaning to do that, or is she just doing that??" Mind you, I had Izzie tuned into my thoughts, and all I had to do was think canter and off she'd go. So it was plausible she was being a brat to Nick. Nope, he asked for it :lol: I took a couple of recordings since they actually looked pretty dang good together! I can count on one hand how often Nick has ridden that horse off lead, and normally he gets a bit nervous since she's A LOT of horse to ride. But she took care of him, as evidence by the videos 











After our successful rides, we trail rode back to the barn area to untack and feed. Nick wanted to see if Izzie would go in the deeper water... here is the answer.






So of course we had to see if Diego would too. He was hesitant at first, but he finally went for it!






Saturday we got some of the tin up, and then went trick or treating at the local state park. My in laws get a campsite there every year, and bring my kids down for it. Poor Sheldon had four kiddos in his wagon this year that all weighed a decent amount. Yes, Nick helped him pull the kids :lol:










Yesterday we got a bunch done on the tin. The ponies were super interested in that!




























What we accomplished yesterday, in the misty drizzle crud.










Though it was cut short and my heart stopped briefly. If you blow the picture up you'll see a broken board to the left. Nick fell through the roof and hit the trailer. Pretty bruised tailbone and ego at the moment. The board split at a knot, so it wasn't due to the elements, and would have had happened last night or tomorrow. But good lord I don't remember getting into the barn at all. I was terrified Nick would be paralyzed or worse. Thankfully he was up and walking, albeit sorely. A hot bath helped a lot and ibuprofen took away majority of the pain. He's a bit uncomfortable today, but says he feels better than he did last night.

Needless to say, barn building has been halted momentarily until he feels better. Thankfully we only have a max of 6 sheets left to go along with the ridge cap, and then no more roof work. I'd rather hire someone to finish the last bit of the roof personally. That was my biggest fear throughout this project, and I wanted to puke watching it happen.

But the kids had a blast in the mud of course....


----------



## PoptartShop

@Tazzie Nick will have fun saddle hunting! :lol: It's all about trial & error. Hopefully he can find one just like Izzie's so he will be comfortable. The horse AND rider have to be comfortable or it just won't work, ugh. Gosh, I am so glad Nick is OK & didn't get seriously injured...my heart would've jumped outta my chest. Thank goodness. I am glad you got some of it done despite that though, it looks good! I don't blame you for taking a break from it for a bit, ugh. Omg the kiddos in the mud! LOL! :lol:

I confess, Saturday was a pretty darn good day getting Promise to the trainer's. It only took about 10mins to load her. I was surprised since she hasn't been loaded in months. The trailer is brand new, so it doesn't have any horsey smells. I let her sniff it, but eventually she got right on.

She was anxious though in the beginning, because 1) she was by herself, & 2) it was a longer ride than usual. The trainer is about an hour from the barn. I think I will put some hay in with her when we take her back, because it'll keep her a bit occupied. :lol:
She will get used to it the more she is in it though, by herself.

When we got there, she unloaded perfectly. She sniffed around, then went immediately to grazing. :lol: I put her in her own paddock & she sniffed everything, then went to eat some hay, then rolled...she rolled about 5-6x, it's safe to say she was settling in just fine. 

It was very muddy there, because of all the rain. It's raining today too, but it isn't supposed to the rest of the week, so that's good. I know she may get scratches on her pasterns again but nothing I can do. I let my trainer know she's prone to them & she said if she notices anything she will take care of it, she will be fine 

OH. AND I HAD MY FIRST RIDING LESSON IN LIKE OVER A YEAR!!!! Gosh, it was absolutely amazing. She is such a great trainer. We worked on a lot. We figured out I needed to put my stirrups up like 3 holes, & it made a huge difference in my position. The boyfriend was holding my phone, so I didn't have a chance to take any of the horse but I rode an older Warmblood, his name was Dutch. LOL. 
Felt GREAT riding a horse that is 100% broke! It was just what I needed.

I had a really good lesson. I was surprised at how good my position was, because I always thought it was crappy...while yes, god yes, it still needs work, but the stirrup length made all the difference. It's safe to say I am sore everywhere!! 

She is planning on working on Promise's movement too. I am so excited.

My 27th birthday was yesterday, it was a nice relaxing day.  Went out to dinner & had a few margaritas too, of course. :lol:

I know the mud is yucky but it'll dry. Some pictures of her! & the trailer.  The 3rd pic is before we left, that darn face made me wanna cry lol. The trainer put a breakaway halter on her for just the first 1-2 days. 

Work has been crazy busy today, playing catchup since I was off Friday. Ugh!


----------



## JCnGrace

@*TuyaGirl*, she already had them but has been cleaning out and any heirlooms she wasn't displaying she passed them on, she had things for my other sisters too. She says her kids don't care about that kind of thing which is a shame.


Miss Tuya is looking good! Do you know what breed she is? Glad Hurricane Leslie ended up going around you. We only worry about tornados where I live and I've wanted to dig out an underground shelter for the horses since we've lived here. At this point I'd only need it big enough for 8 stalls (the 2 minis could share one) plus room for hay and water storage. Hubby thinks I'm nuts. LOL 


Love the photo of the man riding the bull. It's a shame you guys can't ride on the beach.

@*carshon*, I hope that dryer weather is headed our way too but so far they're still saying rainy down here. For the last 2 days we've had a fine mist going about all day long. 

@*phantomhorse13*, I'm adding hauling up to PA and letting you take me on a trail ride to my bucket list! Kestrel is such a cutie and growing like a weed as all puppies tend to do. 

@*Tazzie*, I was wondering if Nick had to go to FL for this last hurricane but it looks like he got out of storm duty on this one. Big relief, huh? But then he goes and falls off the roof! Glad he is ok except for being sore. 


Making mud pies is the favorite pastime of country kids! LOL Did you have to hose them off or did you just dip them in the creek?

@*PoptartShop*, NICE TRAILER! Did you cry when Promise pooped in it? Seems like every horse has the notion they immediately need to put their own scent in it. LOL Hope your birthday was a happy one. 


My only confession was that I slept 8 1/2 hours last night! That don't happen very often these days.


----------



## gingerscout

Nice Trailer Poptart.. eventually I need to upgrade mine.. among 50 other things I need to get now. I wish my life was as interesting as most of yours.. all I do is work and sleep and fight anymore.. Getting dark before I can get out to go ride anymore. I am still loving the job though, can't wait till I get through the end of training and can get overtime.. will make it much easier and the money will add up quick, so I can get my life together and figure out what I am going to do. I do wish to confess that this %$%$% cough is back YET AGAIN.. It seems to come back every few weeks and last for a week or two. I still have some cough pearls left from last DR. Visit so I'm back on them . Supposed to be frosty This morning, haven't been out yet, hope the roads are decent.. Bring on the Coffee.. still getting used to getting up at 2 AM for work.. ha ha


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

:happy-birthday8: for the 14th @PoptartShop 

So I now have a little Holden Astra to run around in. Red some colour fading!! It will do for now!
@gingerscout have you considered a Welsh Cob, I love them. The cobs are section D. And have a look at these gypsy vanners to drool over. Stud is in Cashiers, NC

https://www.stillwaterfarm.com/

Now that I have reliable wheels I can seriously look for work. Two jobs have popped up and I have applied and there are some others I know of that I will chase up as well. onwards and upwards. 

I sent papers for disputes tribunal to the driver yesterday, planned to study the afternoon but i got home and had coffee, then slept for 3hrs, i was so cold. Got up and ate then slept another two hours. I think my body was de-stressing!!

...and i have been eating veges from my garden!! loving it!! a bit early for tomatoes yet


----------



## PoptartShop

@JCnGrace thank you!!! :smile: LOL, the first thing she did was poop in it, I was like...well, I guess she blessed it. :rofl: She definitely made it hers haha!! & thank you I had a good birthday! Yay for a good night's sleep! I try to get at least 8 if I can every night.

@ShirtHotTeez Thankyou!!!  Aw, I'm glad you finally have a car! That is great news. It'll be much easier to look for jobs now, keep it up. Fingers crossed you get one soon. Keep up that positive attitude. I know things are looking up!
@gingerscout thank you!

I confess, my farrier called me last night because he made a boo-boo. He said he wrote the wrong date on my ticket, so instead of coming out NEXT week, he is gonna come today...so I had to tell him he can do my barnmate's horses, but my horse is at a trainer's. Lucky for me, he will be in that area tonight & can do her feet! My boyfriend is leaving work early to get there since I have to feed my barnmate's horses tonight of course. So, it works out thank goodness.

Tomorrow night I am going to see her though since my barnmate took off work & he will be able to do PM feed for his horses. WOO!! I told my boyfriend to take pictures tonight & kinda sorta ask how it's going even though it's only been like 4 days.  Ugh, miss my girl!

Her 2 herdmates were pretty depressed yesterday. One of them kept looking in her stall, and when I arrived I felt like since he saw me, he'd see her too...nope. Oh well, she will be back soon enough I'm sure they'll go nuts. :icon_rolleyes: LOL!


----------



## JCnGrace

@gingerscout, has your doc looked into allergies? I lead a boring life too which is why I probably look to the animals to keep me entertained. Fighting is not good. Easier said than done but try to agree to disagree until you both make up your minds about what you're going to do. 

@ShirtHotTeez, so glad you finally got a car that can get you to and from. It's amazing how dependent most of us are on them. I had a friend move to Chicago and get rid of her car and I was, "But how do you get around? How do you get groceries?" etc... My mind just can't comprehend living close enough to where you work to walk and go to the store and taking an overhead train everywhere else. Heck I can't even imagine only getting what groceries you can carry, my truck is loaded after a trip to town. LOL


Best of luck on your job search! I hope you get exactly the one you want.

@PoptartShop, I'm sure your BF got grilled with all kinds of questions about Promise when he got home. I'd be the same. Hopefully you'll get more out of him than I would hubby whose longest answer would be "I don't know". LOL 


I have a repeat confession. I forgot to let Gamble out of his stall after dinner last night. I'm pretty sure I've confessed it before because I know I've done it before. Hubby let him out this morning but judging from the looks of his stall tonight he spent all night having the nervous craps and then grinding it into the floor from pacing. Fun, fun chore time. LOL


----------



## Tazzie

@PoptartShop, yes haha! I still have to shoot an email to my saddle fitter letting her know that Nick will want to pursue a new saddle, but I have time haha! I don't want him to go without a saddle either, and we haven't tried him bareback yet. We shall see how this goes lol and omg it was horrifying watching it. I really thought he had just dropped his impact and figured he'd begin cursing. Nope, had to watch him hit the trailer. I went ice cold as I went running. I was petrified. But we finished it last night because I'm married to the most stubborn man on the face of the plant :rofl: but yes. The kiddos love the mud, and got just as muddy last night too, of course. I'm so glad Promise loaded so well! I hope the trainer can get through to her quickly! I'm sure she will make good progress. And yay lesson!! We all have something to work on! But I'm glad you got one! I already wished you a happy birthday on Facebook, but I'm glad it was so good!! I love the pictures! And nothing wrong with turnout in breakaway halters. Izzie and the big mare have to wear theirs all the time until big mare leaves. I don't trust either of them to be caught since they've been up each other's backside. Woo about the farrier! I'm glad he can still get her done! Hopefully your boyfriend got a good update last night! Silly ponies!

@JCnGrace, nope! His younger brother did though (not the one that just got married). If they stay for two weeks, Nick would go on the next one. He's three hours behind the crew that had gone before he did (on a separate out of town call). So he will be next in line IF this crew stays for two weeks. If they don't, he has to wait for them to go again. Which I'm okay with haha! I'm very glad he's ok. I've never been so scared in my life. That man will be the death of me lol and haha! Too cold for a hose or a creek bath. Thankfully I have a walk out basement that leads right into the laundry room. So they stripped there and ran upstairs for a shower. Happened again last night too haha! Mud washes off, I'm alright with them getting muddy lol yay for all the sleep! That had to feel nice! Whoops! That sounds like a mess! Least he was ok though!

@ShirtHotTeez, fingers crossed on the job!! And good luck disputing the other driver. What a headache.


Whew, alright. I'm exhausted haha!

Monday I worked extra hours so I can take a half day on Friday. Nick is too, though he had extra vacation time to do so. Plan to get ponies washed up and blanketed, get Kaleb off the bus, and then head down to Lexington for our final show of our season (well, final official show; we will hopefully be showing some throughout the winter). So Nick fed for me since I was going to get home when it was getting dark. He is SO annoyed with the big mare. She won't stop herding little man after they eat, and it's really bothering Nick. So he threw Izzie's massage bar at her to make her stop. I guess it worked, but he did get in trouble for that. He's like "I just don't like seeing my horse picked on!!" I know hun. I don't like it either.

Yesterday I got Kaleb's school pictures! EEK! I love them! He HATES pictures with a passion, so don't be surprised he looks silly LOL




























Then last night we worked on the barn. Nick insisted he wanted to get this roof finished. It needs some silicon and rivets still, but for the most part it's done. He thankfully did NOT fall through or off of the roof, so that was good. I was nearly shaking the entire time worrying he would fall off again. UGH!




























I took some "artsy" pictures. I use artsy loosely as I don't have an artistic bone in my body haha! Also included are just some cute ones with the kids 























































Tonight I'm planning to ride, and then we are heading to get a new washing machine. Mine just can't take anymore, and I'm fed up trying to get it to limp along. So it's needed sadly.

Tomorrow we plan to start getting the sides up! I'm SO excited!!

Fun video from last night. Those cows are persistent haha!


----------



## PoptartShop

@Tazzie he sounds like my boyfriend, he can't stand not finishing something! Men are SO determined when it comes to projects. :rofl: Of course, I had a feeling he wouldn't be able to take a 'break' from finishing it. LOL, thank goodness the roof is at least done though, YAY!! So glad he didn't have any mishaps too, gosh that one night was enough! It looks great. The horses look like they were checking it out!
& thank you! <3 Yeah, I don't mind the breakaway. It's good for safety. You never know with these guys! When she's back home she will be nakey again. :lol:
Love the pictures & videos with the kiddos, so cute!!! Izzie & Diego are so sweet. 
The cow omg LOL, too funny!

I LOVE the pictures with the sunset, how beautiful!!! 
Enjoy your ride tonight & yay for a new washing machine...you know you're an adult when you get excited about new appliances. LOL! Cause I sure do haha.

OMG Kaleb's school pictures are SO CUTE!!!!!!! Look at that cute face he's making! He is adorable omg. I used to hate pictures too. Aww!!

I confess, according to my boyfriend last night the farrier went well, he did say her pasterns are a bit 'chapped' because of her scratches, but since the paddock is pretty muddy at the trainer's, nothing I can really do about it until she is home. I did just buy some stuff for it though after researching. Krudzapper helps but 
I bought a really good anti-fungal/scratches shampoo & I am gonna try Equiderma cream.

Other than that, he said she was in good spirits & super playful. :lol: 
He spoke to the trainer, & she said it is going well so far. She has not tried to rear, although she said Promise just doesn't understand some things or what she is asking, so she can see why she reacts.
She is using side reins on her, she also said she needs muscle in her neck/shoulders. & I need to get the chiro out, she probably needs an adjustment, she's favoring one side a bit more & could use one anyway.

Which is true, I never got the chiro out before so now is the time. An adjustment will do her good. Gonna try to set it up for next week.
But she is doing well!!!  
I AM FINAAAAAALLY gonna go see her tonight, YAY!!! Is it 5pm yet?!!!


----------



## JCnGrace

@Tazzie, aaawwwe on those Kaleb pictures! How is he liking kindergarten? The barn is coming along quickly now. Are you going to save the interior for when good weather rolls around next spring or try to finish over the winter? That calf REALLY wants to sample some horse feed. LOL

@PoptartShop, good to hear Promise is settling in well and sounds like the rearing is more of a frustration issue rather than a behavioral one. That is much easier to resolve so training should go fast and she'll be home soon. Waiting on a Promise fix cause I know you snapped some pictures of her during your visit. 


Lordy, tonight I switched the herd of 5's water trough out for one with a heater. Tank is the same brand, same size, same color, same everything except for the heater stuck into the drain plug hole. You'd have thought I bought one much wanted Christmas present for the 5 of them to share. Try navigating a hundred gallon tank through 20 legs, it ain't easy! LOL


----------



## JCnGrace

Forgot to tell about my present in the tank they were using. A dead mouse! That's a first, I've only found birds before and none of those since I've been keeping a rubber feed pan filled with water outside for the smaller critters. I'm guessing one of the cats dropped it in because they love to walk around the rims of the water tanks. I'm surprised I haven't found a drowned cat yet. Anyway, I went ahead and dumped the water figuring I'd come back with the pooper scooper and toss it on the manure pile. Looked and looked for that dang mouse after I got the tanks switched and was filling the new one. I had trouble finding it because one of the horses had stepped on and squished it. YUCK!


----------



## lostastirrup

Occasionally I stalk this thread, but I haven't posted... I have something to confess though. 


I have 7 bridles. 7 bridles and one pony. I have a sickly boyfriend. I am sending the sickly boyfriend to go find one headstall I left at the ranch months ago. Because I NEED (I don't really if I'm honest) that headstall and bit for a schooling show this weekend.


----------



## Tazzie

@PoptartShop, haha, Nick has so many projects left unfinished :rofl: he has a tack box he started for me... over two years ago :lol: he promises it'll get finished this year! We will see. The barn is the highest priority since we need to get it up and have the power company come out to start an electric account on it. Then Nick can go about wiring it all. That's needed for winter, so it HAS to happen soon! Thankfully the creek is still flowing pretty good, so they are not lacking any water! SO thankful for no more mishaps! I couldn't watch a lot of it haha! I think Izzie is realizing it's her castle lol it'll be great having it done! And yeah, I'm ready to not have halters on though! Diego can't wear his long since it starts to rub, so only the girls are wearing them. Thank you! I think they are pretty sweet too  they love their babies  haha! I'm annoyed I had to get a new one, but at least I can continue on with washing clothes! My ride was great, thank you! And haha! He's such a cheese ball! I love him though  I hated them too, so I get it!

Yay about Promise! I'm sure the trainer will help her understand things much better!! The chiro will be a HUGE help for her! And what are you using for the scratches? We used the Hay Where's That Blue Stuff for ours, and it worked super well!
@JCnGrace, he seems to really like it! He's very proud to show us what he can do now, and I regularly hear him singing about the months in a year. He's such a silly boy! I'm glad the barn is actually showing progress now! I hated seeing it sit there with no progress lol and we are going to finish it all. It'll be WAY easier to feed once the feed room is closed in, and Nick is beside himself with excitement about moving the tack and stuff down there. It's kind of taking over the basement :lol: plus the wiring needs to get done so we can get electric out there for tank heaters  also need to start looking for an outdoor fan. We are getting one sooner so we are prepared for when it gets hot again. With the barn being in a bit of a valley, air flow will be a bit stagnant. So a fan will do the trick  and yeah, they end up snagging a couple bites when Diego goes to pester his sister :lol: silly cows!

LOL the picture of you lugging the tank through them is hilarious! Though I'm sure it was annoying! Ewwww about the mouse though! Yikes!


Whew, I'm worn out.

So we've decided Izzie is a picky princess and chooses to behave like she's cold backed because, well, she's Izzie. Decided before shows I'm just going to lunge her briefly to warm her up, then hop on. Our ride last night after I lunged was pretty darn awesome! So fingers crossed she feels like it on Saturday! Diego's was good too, but I think he wanted to test me a lot, little turd :lol: but both feel pretty ready for the show! I'm not riding Izzie Friday night so as not to upset the princess. Diego I will be since he's never seen this ring before, and I don't want him to see it for the first time when I'm entering my class!

They've also caused quite a ruckus with this show. They being the show managers. This show this weekend has so few entries, they've combined both days into one day. Any duplicate classes (for example, Arabian Hunter Pleasure was on the schedule for Saturday AND Sunday; Saturday being Region 14, Sunday being Region 13) will be run once (you ride the class once) and then you're handed two ribbons for the two different regions. This doesn't effect me at all since Sport Horse was only on Saturday, and I'm switching Halter out Native Costume. Nick is thrilled it'll be one day now, and we can chill/sleep in on Sunday before bringing the horses home. We just have to be out by 10 am. Easily doable :lol: just sad there were that few entries.

So that was a major drama point for last night haha! We also got a new washing machine. It's smaller than our old one (stupid inflated prices), and having an agitator again doesn't help the space thing. But at least it runs, and I think the agitator will clean the clothes better anyway.

That's all I've got for today :lol: I do confess I'm tired! We will see if we start the siding tonight or not. I need to clean and prep the big mare's stall, and pack up the trailer. Oh, and meal prep for the horses... didn't have time to do that last night. Come on 2:30! :lol:


----------



## PoptartShop

@JCnGrace ah, I bet they were happy! We have to switch ours to the one with the heater too eventually. Ugh! Glad you got that over with, I know it wasn't easy! & ewww a dead mouse?????? I would've screamed, LOL!! Grosssss they squished it omg hahahaha. & yes, I have pictures <3

@Tazzie OMG I remember that darn tack box. Maybe it'll be completed in 2020. :lol: LOL jk. Nah, it'll get done. The barn is definitely the most important. & it's good you guys are getting it done now before winter comes. So exciting!!!!!!!

That's funny you say that, because I literally just ordered that stuff for her yesterday. The shampoo, & I also ordered Equiderma paste. :lol: I heavily researched & that Hay What's That Blue Stuff got amazing reviews. Excited to try it. & yeah, I am super excited for the chiro to come out. It'll be a big help.

I confess, I saw my girly last night!!!!!!! She was pretty happy to see me, but then she continued to eat her hay. :lol: She's spoiled over there. 
The ground was actually MUCH drier!! So I'm happy about that. There isn't much grass in her paddock, but she gets hay.

I already notice a difference in her. She is much more respectful. I got to watch my trainer discipline her (Promise decided, while she was trying to demonstrate something, to turn and put her butt towards her). NOPE! She got at her, and you could tell Promise was like, I better behave because she doesn't take any crap! LOL, that's what she needs though! 

We talked for about an hour, she really is an amazing horsewoman. Promise couldn't be at a better place. I'm really happy.

She said the lunging sessions are getting better each day. She is not going to hop on her until the groundwork is at a certain point. She is also teaching her how to take to the bit & working on her headset. The first few sessions Promise would have a hard time staying focused (other horses, people, distractions), but she said yesterday's session she only had to re-focus her once. I was impressed. I know Promise is a quick learner & only wants to please. She just needs to figure things out & understand them. 


ALSO HER SCRATCHES ARE LIKE, ALMOST GONE!!!!!!!! You don't know how relieved I felt last night, I looked at her back pasterns & I was shocked, only a little bit of crusty stuff on one, & the other was clear again...it's been like over a month battling those scratches.

I know it's because the ground is drier there/she is not in tall/wet grass. At my barn, the mower broke recently so we haven't mowed, but they told my barnmate today (the owners) they will probably just use their other mower & do it for us. Like PLEASE!!! The grass is just getting too tall lol.

I have some pictures.  It's a mixture of the other night when my boyfriend was there & last night when I went. I also have a video, I'm going to see if I can upload it somehow lol. 

The mud looks worse than it is, it's actually pretty dry. In the pics where it's super wet that was the other night, it was pretty dry last night. No rain!

The last pic is her signature pose, the head-turn :rofl:


----------



## JCnGrace

LOL @lostastirrup, that seems normal to me except for the sickly boyfriend part. Who doesn't need a different bridle for everyday of the week? You know...Snaffle Sunday, Mullen Mouth Monday, Twisted Wire Tuesday, Waterford Wednesday, Tom Thumb Thursday, Full Cheek Friday, S Hack Saturday and it's way too much trouble to have to change the bit daily so of course you need 7 headstalls and 7 sets of reins. Makes perfect sense, you're just a prepared type of person!

@Tazzie, That's too bad about your show. I'm sure it's frustrating for all involved not to have the turnout you hoped for. 


I think it's a man thing to take forever to completely finish a project. I know mine is the same anyway. 

@PoptartShop, is that mud spots I see on Promise? Surely not, she always looks so spiffy in her pictures! Is that one the BF took? LOL, I'm just kidding, mine are all filthy at the moment.


When am I going to learn that sometimes actions have unintended consequences? I went outside to bring the dog in about an hour ago and there was a hoot owl hootin' so I hooted back at it and now it won't shut up. LOL Not that I can do bird calls but it must have thought I sounded enough like one. I often get going back and forth with a bob white too.


----------



## PoptartShop

@JCnGrace yes! Could be bits of hay stuck to her fur too. :lol: She is a messy one, that's for sure. I actually took that one, she kept moving so it was hard to get a good one. I told the trainer she keeps her nice & clean, at home she is a muddy mess! She said she's been grooming her every day.  It sure shows! I usually groom her every day but she never looks THAT GOOD, I was surprised she didn't roll after her session! :rofl:

OMG LOL! The owl probably thought oh, you're talking to me? We should have a conversation. :lol: Too funny. I do that sometimes. We have 2 barn cats & I 'meow' back to them, they look at me like uh what are you doing crazy woman. 

I confess, the boyfriend is sick! Crossing my fingers I don't get sick. I haven't honestly since my tonsillectomy last year...I had a sinus infection & that's about it. No sore throats or anything (crazy, cause I ALWAYS got them lol) so all that crap I went through was worth it. 
HOWEVER...he's a big baby!!!!!!!! He woke up today like 'am I gonna die' I'm like NO, take your medicine & have some cough drops...you will survive. He's at home today relaxing, but he kept saying 'I'm gonna go do this, and do this' NO! STAY HOME AND REST. LOL, men are soooooooo stubborn I swear.
His tags are in for his new truck & he said he's gonna go get them today, I said NO, you need to stay home...your tags can wait. It's not like his temp tag expires tomorrow or anything! Ugh. He needs to listen haha.

We had frost on the grass this morning...I wasn't happy! Ugh!


----------



## PoptartShop

I also confess, I am super ready for the weekend...1 more hr of work! I am gonna visit Promise again on Sunday  So that'll be nice, I'm gonna let her graze, groom her, spend time with her. <3 I will take pictures!

The boyfriend texted me a few hrs ago saying he was going to take a nap...like yes, please do! My sickling! LOL. :lol:

I hope everyone has a great weekend


----------



## Caledonian

@*PoptartShop* – Ah, man flu! Yes, they can be dramatic. Hope he feels better and you avoid it LOL. Promise looks well and it’s good that she’s learning to focus and behave. Her nose looks so soft in the last picture,

@*JCnGrace* – there’s a couple of tawny owls in the woods around the house and they have conversations early in the morning. I’ve never had one answer me; maybe I can tell them to be quiet :smile:. I’ve had a cat meow back and a sheep bleat. I even got Toby to yawn in response to mine LOL. What’s a Bob White?

@*lostastirrup* –Are they different designs and bits? I’m very boring as I’ve two black leather bridles, one with a snaffle bit and one with a vulcanised pelham. I’ve multiple nosebands though: a drop with fancy stitching, a couple of grackles, cavessons and a flash. Not that I used them that much, everyone seemed to pass them to me like I needed them.

@*Tazzie* – it’s a shame when shows aren’t supported. If people don’t turn out, they stop holding them and, if it’s anything like here, that’s the point when people start complaining about losing their show. Good luck!



My confession is that I’m exhausted and tired of working. I’m working the weekend again as this is one of our busy times and I’m getting really fed-up. This week has been one of the longest for ages and, with having to move equipment around and stay on my feet, my joints are aching. :frown_color:

I’m living vicariously through everyone else as I haven’t had time to visit the horses. Blaze is being worked by a friend as he really needs the exercise, he just might look forward to me returning LOL, hopefully next week.

I managed to have lunch with a friend today which was nice break as we walked down to a local café rather than staying in my building. Coffee, tea and cupcakes, yum!

It’s been cold, about 44F/8C and sunny with a few frosts. The trees are really changing now and the streets are covered in leaves. 


Have a good weekend everyone. I'm off to bed:ZZZ:


----------



## JCnGrace

@PoptartShop, sickie boyfriends abound seems like. Not sure they are worth it. LOL Give Promise an extra scratch from me Sunday! Have fun!

@Caledonian, they are a bird. In finding you a link I realized their name is only supposed to be one word instead of two.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Northern_bobwhite


Doesn't sound as if getting an extra set of hands in (new boss) helped your work load any. 


I'm meeting a friend for a late lunch tomorrow only nothing so good as cupcakes. We're doing a Chinese buffet and I've never been to one yet that had good desserts. 


I got so excited at the barn tonight when I looked into the lean-to and didn't see any poops. Then when I started unchaining gates I saw someone was sneaky and went right against the wall. LOL Still only one pile for the herd of 5, no such luck on Thunder & Frecks' side.


----------



## gingerscout

I'm happy I got the job I wanted.. so I get to start on Monday.. classes are over, and I got a decent raise to boot.. YAY. Now to make myself an asset as they say so I can get locked into a permanent full time slot without waiting up to a year. Want the insurance and even more pay asap. Over 30 bucks an hour for overtime and averaging 20 hours a week of it.. sign me up. It has been cold as hell here, we got some snow and it sticked..YUCK. I saw Ren the other day, he finally has winter woolies, I sat in his pen and he came up and laid down next to me again.. totally a cool feeling. New horse may come sooner if I get in around January like I'm praying for instead of may/ June like I was told when I started. I can get everything paid off, get a new vehicle and save up.. more overtime at first then I have more to spend. I notice I am seeing a TON of nice horses I would consider for sale right now, go figure, when I'm not ready to get another:faceshot:


----------



## JCnGrace

That's great news @gingerscout, I'm happy for you! You have the exact right attitude in being determined to make yourself an asset in the job. Best of luck to you!


I really have nothing to confess. I enjoyed lunch with the friend. That same day we had some wicked wind going on and had a few already dead trees come down but luckily not across any fences. A couple of them will need cleaned up before hubby starts bush hogging again next year but no hurry. 


I've been looking for a plastic tub with lid that will hold saddle pads. I thought I finally found one big enough but nope, perfect width, just not long enough. Will have to return and continue the search. If I was in any way an organized person I'd actually measure for what I needed and then carry a measuring tape with me instead of trying to eyeball it. LOL


----------



## Tazzie

@PoptartShop, I think it'll get done soon enough. He just needs to sand it and repaint it, then it's off to my MIL to put our logo on it  originally it was going to have a fancy script L with a multi point star on it, but now I want my logo on everything LOL it'll happen soon enough. I'm so glad you ordered that stuff! I found it very helpful for scratches and rain rot! Diego has scratches, again, so I need to be treating him again. Izzie has a couple spots too. Ugh, tired of the wetness! I'm glad the training sessions are going so well!! YAY!! I can't wait to hear how it all goes! I'm glad she's being more respectful too  how long is she staying? And I LOVE the pictures! So gorgeous! Hope your boyfriend is feeling better! Poor guy! And I hope you didn't get sick and that you had a nice visit with Promise!

@JCnGrace, it thankfully went fine, but yeah, some people weren't super happy about it. But such is life. We still had a great time! And haha, yes! He takes forever to finish things that aren't of importance to him :lol: haha about the owl! That's funny! I'm glad you had a lovely lunch with your friend! And silly ponies! And LOL! I just got a saddle pad bag from my friend that I need to list. Too bad you're not looking for that instead of a tote :lol:

@Caledonian, yup. I know some will probably complain when this one is gone. It's a sad state :/ but it's the weekend Nationals started, so they could't expect the bigger barns to give up Nationals and go to their show. Sorry work has been so brutal  haha though! I'm sure Blaze will be glad to see you! Yum about lunch with your friend though! And it's been cold here too. It was 28 F at our house this morning. It's supposed to get up to 62 this afternoon. I sure hope so!


I am so beyond exhausted right now. This show was totally chaotic, but I had quite a bit of fun!

So for any class that had a duplicate the following day, they combined it into one class. So it was something like 32 & 142. None of the classes I showed in had a duplicate, so I didn't have to fuss with any of that.

It was MUDDY in the ring we typically do Sport Horse In Hand (SHIH), so that got moved into the covered arena. They still hosted trail outside though, yuck! We ran Izzie through it on the way down to the SHIH ring. Nick was going to show Izzie in the Western Trail In Hand class since that was a bonus class (aka I get a bit more money at the end of the year lol). He had never actually done a pattern before, so it was going to be interesting!

Izzie did ok triangles for SHIH, but we were going to lose regardless. Which I was ok with because the horse that won is STUNNING. She's gigantic and only a long yearling. She's going to be something amazing when she grows up. I told Nick if I beat that horse I'd have personally asked the judge what horse she was looking at haha! She got two seconds, a reserve champion, and fourth supreme overall. Diego was super uptight and didn't want to stand at first. He was better the second class. But he's still not well muscled for a sport horse, so we didn't expect much. It was moreso a learning experience for him. He got nice scores though, and a comment of "Good Sport Horse in Development." He took second and third in his classes 

Next was trail in hand. Nick was up first, and they did pretty darn good at it. A couple bobbles, but not much really. He took second with a score of 73 out of something like 6 entries!  I did the next class and had a really nice run through. Got a 74  we were the only entry, so took first lol
































































Had a bit of a break, then onto riding classes. Diego was being a bit of a twerp in warm up, and so was Izzie. I didn't have my sights set high at all for them. Izzie was ok in her first class, but nothing spectacular really. She was the only entry, so won. Second class was her again against one other horse. The judge called for a free walk... so I gave her all of my rein. She tried to jig a bit, but I got her back down and calm. I guess the other horse wasn't having it either (and Nick said had no change in gait for the lengthenings), and we won that class. Then I had to come out, change jackets, change horses, and head back into the ring. Since apparently no one felt like going in before me (insert annoyed look), I was the first to enter on my second horse. He was tense and tight and not super good. He tried, but he was like "so much to look at OMG!!!" We took third out of three. Short break, then he went back in. MUCH better ride. More relaxed, happier, etc. He ended up winning out of two  then I went right back in with Izzie. Again, all alone so we won. But it was a good ride  after that was Izzie's last ride of the morning, which was the championship. The horse we beat was supposed to be in there. We don't know if they scratched so he wasn't beat again, or if she didn't want to ride him in it again, but I was solo for the championship. But it was a great ride and Izzie was READY for her victory pass haha! Came out, leaped off her, hopped on Diego, and went straight in for his championship ride against the one person we had beat. And Diego won! We were SO excited and a bit shocked really. The horse he beat has regional and national titles, so it was HUGE for us! We were SO excited! So of course we had to take a couple pictures 



















After those classes, Izzie had her ceremony ride for her Legion Of Honor  I was ecstatic and had a couple happy tears <3 I did my ride in my dream saddle, gifted to me by my friend. I rode in it all day too. I'll have professional pictures coming, of course, but I wanted one with the photographer herself. Silly her thought I'd dare ask the photographer to take a cell phone when I asked her to come here lol










Video; it's long, but the beginning is my actual ride and what I wrote for them to say (it's so hard to write up spiels about yourselves haha)






We took these before I showed halter for my friend (she was the only entry) and before Syd did lead line (the judge loved her; I liked that judge for being so kind to shy Sydney lol). I also showed in Native Costume since my parents had never seen me show it  it was so much fun!



















They were SUPER happy to be back out, but TIRED haha! They got to stay overnight since the show was late (we left around 8:15 I think, and we were able to show costume earlier since one of the trainers needed a slight break). So a late dinner and bed. Got to sleep in a smidge too haha!

The big mare was happy to go out, but I'm SO ready for her to go. She was a giant pain bringing her home and then back to the field. I'm ready for it to be just my two again.


----------



## carshon

@jngrace look for those patio benches with storage. The BO where hubby takes lessons has one they put some thin cedar lining in and it does still double as a bench
@gingerscout Congrats on the new job! So happy things are finally looking up for you. The new horse will come in time. With all of that OT you will be riding while asleep!

Not much to confess here. We are in the final weeks for mowing so my busy work weeks will be a little less busy. I will still have my full time job and clean the vet clinic 3 nights a week but the 10-15 hours of mowing a week will be done. 
it was incredibly windy here on Saturday with a high in the 40's - I mowed for 4 hours and was cold and wind burned. I cleaned the vet clinic and came home to do chores, I was going to trim feet on a couple of the girls but everyone was flighty and it was not worth the fight.

Finally got to ride yesterday- the wind had died down and it was forecast to 50F - so I headed out. Tillie had not been ridden for about 3 weeks due to lots of rain and busy schedule. Lots of trailers at the park but only 1 lone horse woman tacking up. We chatted a little and she invited me to ride with she and her friend. Alas, they were both riding stock horses and confessed that their horses were actually pretty slow! So I declined because slow is not in Tillie's vocabulary. So we headed out to the trails - poor Tillie was anxious and flighty and calling to her new friends. We were going down the trails at the fastest walk she has ever done - and then scared up about 6 deer - this about put her over the edge as she was already distracted and antsy. And to be honest - I about threw the towel in and opted to take a short loop instead of riding the entire park. But my stubbornness took over and I took some deep breaths and started singing to my anxious, jittery girl. We kept moving right along at what felt like the fastest (non-gaiting)_ flat walk any horse has ever done. Thank goodness we hit some steep hills and she had to concentrate to get us safely up and down. About half way around the park (mile 4 or so) she seemed to settle down and not walk like a turkey with its head up. We gaited a little and then I heard the beast - a combine was combining soybeans right next to the trail. It was so close that we felt the chaff being thrown at us. Up went Tillie's head and the snorting began. So I got off the trail and bush whacked until the combine was behind us. Poor Tillie - she settle right back down but was dripping with sweat. So we relaxed a little and I sang some more to her - by then my nose and toes were getting a little cold and I had decided to cut off a mile or so loop off of our ride and head back to the trailer. Tillie sensed the change in plans and was gaiting and moving out at a nice (and smooth) walk and running walk. I was finally enjoying our ride. We met the 2 nice ladies from the trail head. I had made it 3/4 the way around the park and they were only a 1/4 done with the 8 + mile ride. To say that they rode slow was an understatement! We passed them with no issues and headed back on our way. Tillie was calm cool and collected and gaiting the prettiest slowest running walk ever! We were about a mile from the trailer and hit a really steep hill and I broke all trail riding laws and let her canter up the hill. And by Gum she had the nicest smoothest canter ever! Normally her canter is like PePe Le Pue - bouncy bouncy bouncy! We made it back to the trailer where I let her stand saddled to cool down a little. Eventually she stopped steaming in the cool air and I removed her saddle and let her graze a little while she finished cooling down. 

I guess here is my confession - I fall more in love with Tillie every time I ride her. She was not my horse of choice when I purchased her and we have had our fair share of issues but riding her alone has really made me love her more.


----------



## PoptartShop

@Tazzie amazing pictures!  Congrats, eeeeek!! I love the video too. So awesome. You guys look amazing as always. Never disappoint.  Yay! I know, I wouldn't know what to write for myself either. :lol: Aww, Diego will get the hang of it the more he does it, I am sure he is like OMG WHAT IS THAT? AND WHAT ARE THOSE OVER THERE? LOL, aw!!! :lol: That is great you guys did well though. & don't you hate when nobody else wants to go first? :icon_rolleyes: Like come on now! That looks like so much fun. & I know you are SO ready for her to be out of there.  Better be soon! & ugh to scratches...I'm over it!  

But Promise is supposed to be staying for 2 weeks (this is week #2), but the chiro is coming out this Saturday AM so not sure if she will stay another week/few days after that. Depending on how she does/how it goes! Ugh I do miss her.
@JCnGrace have you tried Walmart? They do have some different kinds of bins. That's a good idea.  I hope lunch was fun & delicious!  Anything good?
@Caledonian aw thank you  & wow, I know you are sick of working the weekend. That's ridiculous, I know you must be drained.  Cupcakes sound so amazing right now, I'm jealous. I hope you get to have some horsey time this week. You need some relaxation!


Well, I confess...I AM SICK NOW. :sad: I didn't think my boyfriend would get me sick, but yup, here we are. Super congested, post nasal drip/throat feels weird (doesn't hurt, just feels weird) & sore lymph nodes yay, plus I feel a bit weak...I haven't been sick since December, so this isn't so bad but...UGH.
I'm at work, so it sucks even more. I couldn't stay home (even though I wanted to, believe me...and I should have because I'm getting worse by the hour)...I don't have any sick time left until January. :icon_rolleyes: & I can't afford not to get paid for a day LOL.

So, I have my Mucinex, my cough drops, & tissues with me at my desk. Just ready for 5pm...3 more hours to go. 

My boyfriend is like 90% better. He said he's gonna feed the horses for me tonight, wooo.  So after work I can just go home & run a nice bath!

I did see Promise this weekend, both days. On Saturday, I got there at the perfect time...my trainer was RIDING Promise!!!!!!!
It was amazing watching her, & seeing Promise being ridden by someone else rather than me. Her head was lower, she had such a nice walk, she was listening to her seat/leg cues, etc. She is really coming along. 

She was happy to see me though, she almost lost focus for a second because Promise realized I was in the arena watching. :lol:

Some pictures!  I let her graze, groomed her, & hungout with her. It was nice. <3


----------



## PoptartShop

@carshon just saw your post, that is great. I am glad you didn't decide to throw in the towel on that ride. Singing & talking to her probably helped a ton. I do the same with Promise, as she gets like that sometimes. I am so glad Tillie & you had a great ride together, & she was relaxed. I'm sure that canter felt like a dream!!  Yay!! <3


----------



## gingerscout

yeah they feel like I have learned enough to qualify for overtime.. so 8 hours tomorrow 8 on Wed and Thurs, then 10 on Friday, Sat and Sun. Then I'm going to see how long I can keep it up, no riding for me this week.. oh well


----------



## JCnGrace

@Tazzie congrats and how awesome of your family to come for the special award! Are you glad you'll have a little break now or do you miss showing during the winter months?

@carshon, you are one busy lady! I used to hate when I had to work a second job because it interfered with play time, I can't imagine a third. I bet your relaxation time on Tillie is priceless to you. Sometimes it takes a while for them to grow on us and often think the work you put into forging a workable relationship makes the bond stronger. 


I'll check out one of those benches although I wanted something I could store on the shelves up and out of the way. Wanting to be able to keep the cats from pulling them down onto the floor. Wasn't a problem when we just had the 2 old girls but those kittens get into everything.

@PoptartShop, we just went to our usual Chinese buffet. It's okay but not the best one I ever ate at. I'm going to look at Walmart. I did before and didn't see one I thought was big enough but now that they are putting out Christmas stuff maybe one of the tubs they sell for tree storage will be big enough. 


Promise looks quite stylish in her blanket. Which ankle did she break? I was studying the picture trying to see if I could figure it out and the left hind looks like it may be a tad bigger than the right hind but it could be an optical illusion because her sock ends right at the ankle. 

@gingerscout, you better be getting all the sleep you can between shifts, that's a lot of overtime!


Barring any unforecasted rain tomorrow I need to get some extra horse stuff done. Need to get Thunder and Frecks' tank switched out and get Majik, Miss and their belongings moved back to their home behind the garage. They will be happy to get back and their cat will be happy to have them back. She gets lonely during the summer when they are at the other barn.


----------



## PoptartShop

@JCnGrace you are correct, her left hind! You can see it's a bit thicker than the other in that area, just fatty tissue/superficial; & that's how I can tell which one it was (sometimes I forget!). 

It is cute that her sock ends at the ankle on that one, too! :lol:
Yeah, they should have a good size since the Christmas stuff is already up...ah!

Ugh, yay for more barn chores! But that's good, they will all be happy 
I hope it doesn't rain!

I confess, I'm still sick & I feel so crappy, but at work again nonetheless...ugh. My nose is so red.


----------



## JCnGrace

Hope you get to feeling better soon @PoptartShop!


----------



## Tazzie

@carshon, awww, I love your post! It made me so happy reading it <3 Tillie sounds like such a wonderful partner! I'm glad you had a good ride!
@PoptartShop, thank you! I'm super proud of the both of them! We've come a long way with Diego  I love it! He has such a spectacular mind on him. Yeah, I'm TERRIBLE about writing about myself. Just ugh! But thank you! It was quite the ride! And yeah, I was annoyed. Like, umm, it won't take me long to get on.... you all go in. But nope. I had to go first apparently *eye roll* I'm SOO over scratches though. Like enough already!! Awesome about Promise's training! I hope the chiro goes well for her! I LOVE the pictures! Such a beauty <3 sorry you're sick though :sad:
@JCnGrace, I was so happy they came! We had such a nice time <3 and I will definitely enjoy a break, but I do start to miss showing. Right now we are kind of aiming to do winter shows, but we will see. Right now I'm going to enjoy not needing to pack up and leave. Good luck with your extra chores!!


I'm so exhausted. Was supposed to work on the barn last night, but Nick ended up working late. So I went down to feed and did a little liberty work with Izzie. It was nice and enjoyable. I had her walking, trotting, turning, stopping, and backing with no lead. I love just playing with her. We had a bit of a damper on the night though. Nick wanted me to text my former BO to wish him a happy birthday... I didn't want to, but did for him. Psycho ex friend responded. Apparently I've still been talking crap about her for weeks *eye roll* so Nick is done with him and wants to let him have it. I said no, just let karma take care of them. But it kind of ruined my night. Opted to take a hot bath and drink a beer instead of clean the house. It only slightly helped lol

I did forget to tell you all though!! So I rode Diego Friday night in the arena because he had never been ridden in that arena. He was SUPER good. Then he learned a lesson in patience to stand while I chatted with some friends. He did pretty well. Suddenly Nick told me to hop off. I figured Nick was tired of waiting on me, and was going to put Diego back. NOPE! I turned around and saw Nick hopping on Diego. He walked around the arena (and even trotted a bit, but that hurt his tailbone too much lol), and Diego was just taking care of him. The guys working on center ring even stopped to watch Nick :lol: they are good friends of ours, and they know Nick usually just watches from the side lines. So they were happy to actually SEE Nick riding. Love it! Of course he didn't have his helmet (grumble) but Diego is such a sane little guy I knew he'd take care of him.

Tonight we plan to work on the barn, provided Nick doesn't end up working late again.

I will confess I am still SUPER sore from this weekend! Lord, my abs are killing me and I just feel exhausted!


----------



## PoptartShop

@Tazzie, AW!!! I LOVE doing liberty. It's fun sometimes to just play/hangout with them with no lead, nothing. Just the two of you. Oh gosh, SHE responded?! Go figure. :icon_rolleyes: Ugh, that sucks. Can't even wish someone a happy birthday without some BS. I agree with you though, karma will definitely take care of them. A beer sounds good & a bath! But I know that was something you didn't need last night. She still sounds like the same bitter person she always was. LOL. Screw her.

Oh, wow!!! That is awesome to hear about Nick & Diego!!! :smile: Especially since Nick hopped right on at your surprise! :O Like whaaat?! LOL, go him!! That is great. I hope you get to work on the barn tonight though, and get some darn rest too, I know you are sore! :sad:

& thank you!  Yeah, I just went to the store to get more Mucinex. :lol: The struggle!

So, my silly girl...scraped herself today. Her right front leg. This morning, my trainer messaged me a picture of her; she said she must've put her leg thru the fence (no idea why she would, but then again she is unpredictable!) then when pulling it back in she scraped it. That's what she thinks happened. It looks worse than it is.

She is having the vet come out, just in case, there is some skin hanging (can't see in the pic) but she will be fine, I doubt she will need stitches. She's not lame/limping so that is good WHEW! It's just a scrape, so not bothering her. She gave her some bute w/ her feed this AM, is wrapping it & keeping it clean. She will have the day off today though! 

My 5yr old...it was only a matter of time before she hurt herself. :icon_rolleyes: Going to visit her tonight though. The boyfriend is leaving work early to feed my barnmate's horses for me & then we are going up to see her.

I was gonna share the pics, but I don't wanna gross anyone out so I will refrain. :lol: But she will be fine.  At home the fencing is a bit different, so she's never done that before!


----------



## JCnGrace

@Tazzie, Nick is gaining so much confidence, it's fun following his and Diego's journey. You need to take this little down time and get rested up. The holidays are just around the corner and I'm sure with 2 little ones it will be a busy time although fun. 

@PoptartShop, poor Promise! It's amazing what they can find to hurt themselves on and half the time you're lucky if you even figure out how. The pics wouldn't bother me. Are you feeling any better yet? The last time I had a cold I tried some Cold-eze lozenges and those things leave the nastiest taste and coating in your mouth! Needless to say they didn't help since I couldn't stand to keep using them. LOL 


I got all the chores done I had on my list and then some so it was a productive day. Majik and Miss practically drug me down the driveway they were so anxious to get back to their winter home. Then by next spring they'll be ready for their summer home and will pull me up the driveway. Then I got Miss all confused when I made her eat in Cherry's old stall instead of with Majik. She's a stubborn little thing so hard telling how long it will take before she quits trying to run back to her old spot.


----------



## carshon

@Tazzie you are going to have some competition in the show ring if Nick keeps it up! Isn't it wonderful to have a husband that shares your hobby? I love riding with my husband and daughter! Wish my son had the bug but no...… he will help stack hay and occasionally feed but has no interest in riding.


----------



## PoptartShop

I CONFESS, I AM AN IDIOT! She scraped her right HIND leg, not front leg. *facepalm* The pictures show two socks, I assumed it was her front, but I'm an idiot, she doesn't have a sock on 1 of her front legs. :lol: LOL. I will show pictures...*WARNING AHEAD!!!!!!!!!! * IT LOOKS WORSE THAN IT IS, so don't be alarmed! 
@JCnGrace yeah, my boyfriend & I looked in the paddock & we saw where she did it, she definitely was rolling & somehow got her hind leg thru the fence and probably panicked and boom, scraped. 5yr old problems. :icon_rolleyes: Ugh!

OK! Well, the vet was able to do stitches and save half of the skin that was hanging off (you couldn't really see it in the pics, but there was skin hanging). So that's good...the vet wrapped it really nicely so it will heal nicely, it'll be changed a lot and kept clean. She also has antibiotics. 

She's in good spirits.  Will be stalled for a bit though, just so the stitches don't pop lol. The scrape is on a thin area of her leg. She is spoiled with hay.

She was her same, silly self last night when I visited her. She was so unbothered. :lol: Walking fine, etc. I took some pictures...of course she made silly faces! <3


BUT!!!!!!!! IT CHANGED OUR PLANS...the vet said we should not be working her for a bit, about a week or so, because it needs to heal (just because of where it is & the stitches etc.) so...she will be staying at the trainer's for probably 3-4 more weeks. She needs a week or so to heal, maybe 2, then back to training (slowly of course)...ugh. It sucks not seeing her EVERY day but I look forward to the weekends.

I said I may as well keep her there, no sense in taking her home & dealing with her 2 herdmates, ontop of her little injury, etc. then bringing her right back a week or 2 later. Plus, she is getting used to my trainer. She is in good hands & this is the best thing for her. But gosh, these babies need bubblewrap LOL!!

I am still feeling crappy, but I hope this cold goes away soon. :sad: 

Pictures...first two are when it was fresh, third is after the vet stitched:


----------



## Walkamile

Oh Poptartshop, the woes of owning a horse, especially young one. 



Leg looked good after the vet visit, and will probably heal with nary any indication it ever happened. But gosh they do manage to get into trouble don't they. Will send healing vibes from here{{{}}}.



Set backs seem to go hand in hand with owning horses. Good thing we can shift right along with them!


----------



## JCnGrace

@PoptartShop, the before pics look kind of nasty, much better after the vet worked on her. No consolation but at least it's just skin deep and didn't get down to tendons. Promise looks like she's taking everything in stride, she's such a good girl!


Miss was PO'd tonight when I wouldn't let her eat in her old spot. I was blocking the door and she kept trying to sneak around me and when I wouldn't let her she'd shake her head at me. I told her it was hard to take her seriously when she's only 31 inches tall. LOL I think she huffed at me on her way back to the stall she was supposed to be in, such an opinionated little thing!


----------



## gingerscout

I confess I understand that people have lives and such and can be busy, but if you post on your site that Emails are the best way to reach you, and you say you check multiple times a day and have a speedy response time, maybe you should have it..LOL. They didn't give a phone # and said Email us with questions, and going on 5 days later no response. It's not a big deal but doesn't seem like a quick response to me.. ha ha


----------



## JCnGrace

@gingerscout, I'd probably try another e-mail and if I still didn't get a response would figure they didn't want to talk to me and move on.


----------



## QHriderKE

I confess that I have a big dun mare obsession.... 

Picked this baby up last weekend. 7 months old and already has such a presence!
I also confess that I am bad at picking out names... Sage? Mouse??? I don't know!!!


----------



## Tazzie

@PoptartShop, yes! I enjoy it too  and unfortunately yes. She rules his everything, so ya know. Nick has cut him out and basically told me to flame them. I'm not, but man do they have some BAD karma coming their way. Mom had me write up a gratitude list, which helped. I still would love to text back my old BO and rip into him (she moved her old horse out to where Izzie was; horses totally had to leave, huh? *eyeroll*), but I just keep replaying my list. I've had a beer nightly :lol: it's been nice haha! And yes! No one was holding him, he just climbed up and went. Like whew, good boy! So proud! I hope you're feeling better!! And oh no about Promise!! Poor girly! I know it'll heal quickly, but goodness!!

@JCnGrace, it's been a lot of fun! And Diego is slowly getting more confident in the ring. His first ride is tense, but he's not at all bad. The second ride he's much calmer and happier. So it'll be fun to watch the two of them together  and we do! Kaleb is getting his tonsils out on December 17th, so it's going to be a quiet holiday this year. Yay for getting the chores done! And awww, silly ponies!

@carshon, haha, I love it! It makes me super excited he wants to show too  it'll be rare we show together since at rated shows they split purebreds from half Arabs. But his goal is to beat Izzie on Diego :wink: which truly can happen since Izzie is, well, Izzie. And Diego doesn't do anything naughty lol Kaleb doesn't really have the bug either (begged to not sit on Izzie for the ceremony; we would never make him ride), but Syd sure does!

@QHriderKE, beautiful baby!!


Man I'm exhausted. But we've gotten SO far with the barn!! I'm 100% thrilled with the progress! It's made me feel a lot happier too.

I'm taking some steps to get out from under my grey cloud too. Since the blowup with psycho ex friend (her name is Blair; she's now known as the Blair Witch Project :rofl: ) I've been just blah. Mom had me write down a list I'm thankful for that came out of this situation. And honestly, it's helped. I feel happier, and when I start slipping into my angry thoughts I just keep repeating my list. I honestly have A LOT to be thankful for, and this was a GOOD thing. At this point they can believe I've trashed her everywhere. Karma is a friend, and for right now it's liking me (we've honestly had such great luck recently, I may need to be pinched lol)










Anyway, barn building!!

This was completed Tuesday night. SUPER pleased!










This was last night's progress. We have the hardest part left to do now. This includes putting up the door track and building the sliding door. We are looking into options to kind of close off part of the run in shed for during the cold months, but to still allow it to be wide open in the summer. We will also be adding industrial fans specifically for summer to get some airflow in there. But right now our focus is finishing up the outside, calling electric company to get power hooked up, and wiring the barn. Need to get a tank heater in place for when it gets extremely cold. But so happy with how it's going  in laws helped us the last two nights, which was fantastic!



















Syd got Izzie snuggles, and then Izzie was watching the progress lol



















Cute videos. Proving once again Izzie is SANE. And then the sweetness with Syd 











My mother in law also offered to make us a barn quilt too with our logo  I'm super excited about that!

In other news, the big lady is leaving! We have to bring her to the house tonight, and then tomorrow I'll be loading her up  I'm pleased. Her weight needs to go up a little, but I'm limited being able to only feed once a day. Here she will get two meals. So I plan to chat with my buddy to see if they will split up what I was feeding (in half; I'm feeding the max on the bag) and then add another grain or something to her diet to up it more. But she will get to be trained too, which is great! The girl she's going to has a Percheron as well, so is familiar with the breed, and started him herself. So it's an ideal situation


----------



## PoptartShop

@Walkamile yeah, I don't think it'll be too bad after it heals, probably won't be a huge scar or anything. Ugh, she sure does keep me on my toes! :lol: Yes indeed!
@JCnGrace yes, the first two photos scared the HECK outta me, I was at work for crying out loud. Almost had a darn heart attack. Me too, I'm glad it was only a surface scrape. LOL, the smaller ones are always the most opinionated, aren't they?! Too funny lol.
@QHriderKE wow, what a beautiful horse!  I am not too good w/ names either, but it will come to you!

I confess, I am feeling a little better today. Put the humidifier on the last two nights which helps. Just still a bit congested & mucusy. I hate mucus! Bleh!

Last night, when I went to feed, Cal & Gia (Promise's two herdmates) were still...depressed. Not like themselves. :sad: Makes me sad, because she won't be back for another 3-4wks, but it is what it is. Cal hung his head over her stall door last night. Breaks my heart...the herd just isn't the same without her! 

But they will be OK. I feel like EVERY time I pull up, they look at me like 'OMG IS PROMISE WITH HER?!!!!!!!!' then they find out she's not...& look all sad. Ugh! 

The poor seniors (Cal is 26, Gia is in 21-22)...they miss the 5yr old lol.

Work is busy, not too much going on. Awaiting Saturday so I can see my girly!


----------



## twixy79

Ugh so much to catch up on! Time keeps getting away from me. Especially since I'm trying to maximize all the sun and semi nice weather that's left. It's been bitterly cold (already) and still very muddy. I'm going to try to catch up on my reading tomorrow while I give myself a mental break from school work and work work

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JCnGrace

Nice filly @QHriderKE! Back when we were still breeding I looked high and low for a nice dun QH stallion to breed my paint mare to and they all had great big jug heads. I've been seeing more and more nice heads on duns these days and your filly is no exception to that. 

@Tazzie, holy smokes you've made great progress on your barn! 
I like your list and feel it's important to remind ourselves of the good things in our life every now and then. Maybe one of these days she'll see the error of her ways and you can become friends again. Not BFFs because you'll probably never trust her that much but at least friendly. 
Seeing pictures or videos of Syd and Izzie always makes me feel all mushy inside. It's awesome to see someone as young as Syd to show such love and interest in horses, makes us know they'll be people carrying the horse craze into the future. I'm afraid my niece is the last of the horse crazy people in my family and she'll be 50 next spring. Don't nobody tell her I told her age on a world wide forum. LOL 

@PoptartShop, glad to hear you're on the mend. Was Promise the leader in their herd of 3? It does break your heart when you see their sadness at the loss of a friend. Too bad they can't understand the words "She'll be back". 

@twixy79, there you are! I always miss posters when they take a vacation from the forum for a while, although I understand life sometimes gets busy.


Miss did a little better tonight. She only pawed at the doorway of her old stall while I was bringing the feed but went right into her new stall once I dumped her oats and stayed there until she was done eating. Not taking as long as I thought it would. 


Tomorrow is supposed to be chilly and rainy so the end of our nice fall weather streak we had going on, hopefully just a temporary end. I've been needing to make a trip to Sam's Club so it might be a good day for it.


----------



## TuyaGirl

Hi all!! 
I am alive (barely, lol!)

Work has reached levels of insanity for the last two weeks, and although I have access to the office computer I cannot blink an eye or will arrive home VERY late. My breaks have been so tiny that I reach the end of the day absolutely drained and the last thing I feel like is looking at a screen for a bit more. I missed coming here a lot! Actually I logged in once in the morning, but ALL I could see was chinese characters' threads and I quit, lol! Pages and pages of them.


I didn't even catch up with the thread, will do that later, as now things are getting back to normal around here. Had a past lovely weekend horse concerning, lunging, riding, bathing, doing hooves… (although Tuya had some sort of a falling asleep episode when I was holding her hoof on my knee and almost fell and scared the manure out of me - and herself - lol!)

After a week of temperatures too high for the season, around 26º / 27º celsius (78 / 80 degrees fahrenheit I think) with absence of wind, tomorrow a cold front will hit us, with sudden and abrupt temperature drops and awful wind. Just what I needed to chill from the stressful work… Ugh. I need horsey time!!! 


Now to catch up, slowly... 
Have a nice weekend everyone!!


----------



## twixy79

Ok I've gone back like 15 pages to try to catch up. My husband thinks I'm nuts. (Again)
@PoptartShop I'm sorry about your horses scrape. We had a pretty gnarly injury at our barn. The barn owners horse got her leg tangled up in a fence and ended up with a degloving injury. Its been about a month now and she is doing much better. Its still up in the air if she will ever be sound to ride (she was amazing and graceful and sane - for a mare) and I've been fortunate enough to be there every day or every other day for the vet visits, and to help with bandage changes. The scientist in me is fascinated by how horses heal. I have to try to remember that this is a beloved horse, not a clinical experiment. Somedays I have to remind myself that its ok to be human. Although my husband now shoots me a look whenever I am cold and clinical. 
Hopefully that will heal nicely and quickly. It looks great so far!
@Tazzie your barn is looking wonderful! I love the idea of being able to keep it wide open in the summer. I recently found out that our barn owner oriented the barn so that the wind blows through it to help keep it cool in the summer. I guess that makes far more sense than fans and misting fans, but its something I never would have thought of. 
@JCnGrace I'm back. For now. Between work, school, barn time for my horses and barn time helping the barn owner, I'm exhausted, but content. 

I finally had time to update Duke and Lorettas thread. It was really an emotional rollercoaster for the last few months but things seem to have leveled out - mostly. 

We have a healthy Loretta, who we got sweating. We kicked anhidrosis' ***! So we were able to get her more time in the round pen for training, and we have been trying to get to the bottom of her sassy behavior. She has impeccable manners- until she turns into a stubborn, lazy mule. We think she is afraid of leaves, since it's something new and that she likely didnt experience down south. It's a working theory. I'll see how far I get with it. 

Duke has me exhausted. We had a rollercoaster of a summer with him. He became incredibly lame almost overnight. He had some concerning symptoms that had me thinking EPM or neurological issues. He would have great days, followed by days he wouldn't leave his stall and just hung his head down. He refused to lay down for weeks. We had a lot of vet visits. A lot of opinions. We tried a lot of treatments. We threw a hail mary pass, put him on a high dose of equioxx, injected all his joints, had chrioptactic adjustments done weekly, with massage, PEMF treatment, and changed up his supplements. Surprisingly, it worked. The cocktail was just enough to get him through the first few weeks so that we could work out all the kinks. We got his arthritis under control. He is no longer leaning or bearing weight unevenly, so we've been able to work on his locked stifle, even out his muscle tone and start rebuilding his muscles. It's been a few weeks on his grueling workout schedule but he looks and acts amazing! We have even started him under saddle. Yep, I'm riding my very own Duke. 

So all in all, my two are doing wonderful. For a change. Which is nice. Beyond nice. 

On a side note, I conquered my greatest riding fear. I fell off a horse. Sort of. I was working Duke in the round pen and the ground was covered in leaves. The leaves were hiding mud. He lost his balance, landed on his front knee, tried to get up by stepping in the mud again, ended up with both front knees in the mud and I made the judgement call to tuck and roll off the front of him so that he only had to worry about getting himself up. Thankfully, my tumbling lessons paid off (28 years later) and I somersaulted to safety. Duke got up. I got up. We checked one another over. He had a treat. I had a mint. And I got right back on (for 5 minutes) so that we didnt end on a sour note. 

My barn owner witnessed the whole thing and after checking on me laughed and said we were both very graceful. I stuck the landing on my dismount and Duke ended upright, which is all I could ask for










Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## PoptartShop

@Tazzie Blair Witch Project omg I almost died. :rofl: LOL!!! That's hilarious. I like that you wrote that stuff down, that is a good idea.  You definitely have a lot to be thankful for, & everything does happen for a reason...sounds like it changed things for the better for you! & the fact big mare is leaving is AWESOME! FINALLY! Then things will be back to normal. 

LOVE the barn progress. It looks amazing so far. The barn quilt will be so cute, I can't wait to see it! Izzie is so cute!! & thank you, ugh!
@JCnGrace YES! Promise was the herd queen. :lol: I know, I keep telling them she'll be back but they don't know what I'm saying! Ugh. Yeah, I feel a bit better each day, still mucusy but Mucinex will help lol.
@TuyaGirl awww I am glad you have been enjoying Tuya, omg she would've given me a darn heart attack too lol silly mare! :lol: Ugh about the weather, hopefully you get some more horsey time this weekend...it sucks about work.  I hear ya, I am so ready for 5pm so I can get the heck outta here.
@twixy79 thank you. Yeah, it's not causing any lameness luckily, just a surface scrape but it does suck WHERE it is, because she can't be worked for a week or 2.  Ugh! But I'm sure she will enjoy the little break. :lol: That is horrible, omg. I hope she will eventually be sound, poor thing...that sounds devastating. :sad: Ugh. You never know with these guys. & thank you, it definitely looked better with those darn stitches!

Aw, that's great about Loretta! Round penning will be good for her. Take her around some leaves & she will eventually know oh, these aren't gonna hurt me! Isn't it silly what they can be afraid of?? LOL. Gosh, sorry to hear that about Duke, I know that must have been extremely stressful & worrisome.  I am really glad he came out of it & he is doing much better. Glad you were OK & got up then back on! Whew! That's amazing you both are so graceful, LOL! 

They are sooo cute. <3 Happy to see pictures of them!!!


I confess, Promise is doing well!  My trainer said she is very quiet, doing well. You wouldn't even know she scraped her leg lol. Tomorrow AM the chiro comes out, I am SO excited!!!  Her first chiro appt ever, so I know it will feel good for her. 
Then, tomorrow night I'm helping out at a bar crawl for my boyfriend's Aunt, she's a DJ & does all these cool events. We are dressing up, I'm gonna be a shattered doll & he will be a killer or sad clown (he's not sure how to do his makeup yet lol).

It'll be fun, plus we get free drinks.  I need some! It's been a LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONG week with everything going on. Ugh!

I feel a lot better. Still stuffy but not as bad, this cold is slowly going away. Have a great weekend everyone <3


----------



## Tazzie

@PoptartShop, humidifiers are a GREAT thing! I'm glad you're feeling a lot better! Being sick is NO fun! I can take ZERO credit for her new title, but it fits and cracks me up :rofl: my best friend calls her Cruella, which fits too :rofl: writing really helped me a lot too. My best friend said I need to add something for every time I feel crabby. So I added #15: NO TOBACCO!! We will both be able to breathe easier this year haha. We do have a lot to be thankful for  it's a good time really. And yes! I think I'll be able to move on a bit easier once big girl is gone. I'm quite proud of how she looks, but I'm glad she'll be going to get trained now. I'm so excited about the barn! Can't do anything more for a bit since it's RAINING!! But least they have a dry space now  and I think the quilts will be amazing! My MIL is an amazing artist  I'm biased, but I agree that Izzie is adorable lol yay about Promise!! I'm glad she's feeling good  and tomorrow sounds like a blast!! Enjoy!! A drink sounds GREAT!

@JCnGrace, I'm so excited! Though with the rain progress is halted AGAIN. BUT least it'll be DRY there now! So I'm breathing easier. That last side will be the hardest side, so it won't be instantly up. But Nick is shocked how fast the tin went up! Having my in laws helped us SOO much! I LOVE them! I thought it was good. My mom has been my best friend since I moved out (I was not a very pleasant teenager, and I'm not afraid to admit that :lol, so she's really helping me to get back to how I should be. The list really helps. I didn't think it'd help this much, but it's amazing. As for the ex friend, I honestly won't ever be friends with her again. A little known fact is we were best friends in college, and she decided to end our friendship in flames over silly things then too. This was her second shot, and she blew it over silly things again. I won't do that to myself again. Will I go out of my way to be mean? No. But I won't really do much to be nice either. Just neutral. She's one that will never see her errors. She's a narcissist on top of being bi polar. Nothing is ever her fault and she has never apologized for anything in her life. At 31, I deserve healthier friendships. So even as an acquaintance she won't be welcome back in my life.

For the videos, they make me mushy too <3 she's definitely following in my footsteps, and I adore it. She keeps asking when we will get her a horse. Oh how I wish I could say soon :lol: but that's not the case right now. Such a bummer your niece is the last one in your family though. I wished so hard for one of my kids to love horses like I do, so I was thankful Syd picked it up. I won't push her into showing or anything, but I do have hopes of trotting into the arena alongside my daughter. And I'll tell no one you said anything :lol:

It's rainy here today too, and it's miserable. I'm so tired of all the wetness. It's done great things for our pasture since it's still so GREEN. But the wet is old! I'm glad Miss did well though!!

@TuyaGirl, so glad to see you pop in!! I'm sorry work is so rough right now!! I hope you get some horsey time!!

@twixy79, thank you! I'm loving it right now!! That is a good idea to have the opening pointed toward the wind, though here it would be HARD in the summer! We've been getting straight line winds, so I don't know if it would offer enough protection from that. And our barn is situated at the bottom of a hill. If we had made it open toward the hill, we couldn't dig a ditch/drain for the rain water, and I'd be dealing with a flooded barn constantly. I dealt with a VERY wet barn a lot where she was previously, so I'm trying to do the exact opposite haha! Goodness you really have had a roller coaster summer!! I'm glad both horses are doing well!! And I can picture that fall and after knowing everyone is ok, it made me chuckle a little. Especially checking each other over and having a treat :lol:


So, big girl is leaving today. I talked feeding plans over with my best friend to keep it going up. I feel she hit a bit of a plateau, but I'm too limited with time here. I have to type up what I'm feeding her so they can continue, and write up what my suggestions were for her. Whether they listen or pitch it all is up to Keegan. He knows I have no intention of micromanaging a thing, just trying to be helpful with what I've seen over the last 8 weeks.

Updated video of the big moose. She was actually very well behaved yesterday too, which had me relieved.






Tonight Nick is cutting up the deer he got on Sunday, and I'll be working on getting my house back in order. I've been so focused on horse shows and the barn that my poor house is wreck. I also have a lot of clothes that I was gifted from my friend with the saddles that I need to get pictures of to list. And the two western saddles. Nick wants to sell them to buy himself a comfier saddle for Diego. Part of me is so sad to list this stuff since it was my friend's stuff. The other part is being told that she gave it to me with the express permission to sell it and get stuff I CAN use. So I'll be sifting through it all and offering it for sale. I've already told the saddle fitter that Nick doesn't like the saddle on Diego so we'd like to investigate a saddle he will like. I told Nick this will require riding with the saddle fitter since the saddle is for him, not me lol

Have a great weekend everyone!!


----------



## JCnGrace

@TuyaGirl, I've missed your posts but I knew you were probably slammed at work. Are you still playing catch up from your vacation? The Tuya falling asleep episode is good and bad. Good that she is now so relaxed when you're handling her feet that she can fall asleep, bad that she almost fell. Gracie used to have a horrible habit of stretching further and further back until almost falling down when working on her front feet that had nothing to do with falling asleep and everything to do with bad manners. 

@twixy79, I read your Duke and Loretta update on your Gentle Giants thread, so scary there for minute and was glad for the happy ending. That tuck and roll feat sounds awesome. Seems like even if I have time to plan my fall these days I just go splat. LOL 

@PoptartShop, what is a bar crawl? Can I assume it's the same as what we called bar hopping back in my day? You kids renaming everything gets me confused! LOL Good luck to Promise on her adjustment! I hope it makes her feel better.

@Tazzie, you're right in not being able to give a person like that a 3rd chance. I'm always for seconds chances but if the same issues remain the second time around chances are they aren't going to improve anytime soon. 


Ask your friend if you can still give us updates on the big mare. At the very least when the foal is born and pictures of it. We're invested in her well being now. LOL 


Lordy what a morning! I had just gotten up and grabbed my first cup of coffee when I hear a truck coming down the driveway. WTH? It's our farrier and he isn't due out until tomorrow. He must have taken that lecture on responsibility I had given him very seriously because he'd broke his phone AGAIN and he couldn't make it tomorrow so he wanted to come by and give us the choice of either getting them done today or rescheduling to next week. Probably gave the poor boy the fright of his life answering the door in my jammies, bed head, morning breath and probably duck poop in my eyes. LOL After a discussion about what worked best for him we decided to git-r-done. So I had to go up and start dealing with wet and extremely muddy horses before I had even finished a cup of coffee. Gave me a headache I tell ya. He had a serious case of plumbers butt going on today and since it's about impossible to not look I had to reach out and pull his T-shirt down. I bet he puts this day down as a bad one. LOL


----------



## Caledonian

@*Tazzie* – the barn looks really good. I see Izzie’s still managing the build LOL. It’s good that the Big Mare is heading to a new home but I’m sure you’ll miss her.
@*PoptartShop* –Aw, poor Promise, if there’s a way to knock themselves about they’ll find it. Have fun at the bar crawl
@*JCnGrace* – Eww! plumbers butt! Not something you want first thing in the morning. I don’t think I’d have had the guts to pull the tee-shirt down though. Do you think he’s scared for life! Best laugh for ages.:smile:

Confession – I was meant to work to 9pm tonight but told them I wasn’t available. I’ve got a few work things to do tomorrow morning, then I’m off for the rest of the weekend (whether they like it or not). My new boss is extremely nice and my door’s-always-open type which is refreshing given what the last one was like. I’d hoped he was going to help with my work load but it looked like he was having his own issues by the end of the week, as everything landed on his desk. I'll wait until next week to add to it:smile:

I’m planning to ride on Sunday afternoon after taking a trip to my local saddlery in the morning. At least I can remind Blaze what I look like LOL.


Have a good weekend


----------



## Pearl5

I have not ridden my horse in almost six months. I want to, but my body isn't able. On top of that, I moved her to a place that I don't like as much (in terms of riding). She likes it, and that means a lot. So, I'm in a holding pattern and continuing groundwork while I gain my strength and find a new instructor.


----------



## JCnGrace

@Caledonian, he'll probably never be the same again but I've known him since he was knee high to a grasshopper so that's why I could pull his shirt down. Now, if it had been his dad (our retired farrier) I wouldn't have been too bashful to pull it down but I wouldn't have wanted to, if you catch my meaning. LOL


You're finally going to get some horse time, YAY!!!! I'm glad you like your new boss which makes for a better work environment even if you're having to work more hours than you want. 

@Pearl5, I'm sorry for whatever it is that is preventing you from riding. I hope it all gets ironed out soon and you are healthy and back in the saddle.


Earlier I forgot to mention a pet peeve of mine which it seems like the men in my life like to do. Rinsing their hands off in the water trough! I catch hubby at it all the time and I'll be danged if Nick wasn't doing it today. The frickin' water hydrant isn't 10 feet from the trough so quit putting your nasty hands in water my horses have to drink! I just cleaned it out yesterday too and with all the rain it was still full so will be a few days before I can clean it again. I bit my tongue and didn't say anything but I sure wanted to.


----------



## phantomhorse13

@*gingerscout* : congrats on the new job. what is it that you do? smart to make yourself and asset and to get debts paid off, etc. i agree 5 days is not my opinion of a quick response time! i second sending another email. 

@*carshon* : glad you are enjoying tillie. she sounds like a lot of fun. 

@*PoptartShop* : hope you are feeling better now! also hope Promise's scrape is healing well - silly young pony! 

@*JCnGrace* : good luck finding the exactly right storage bin.. always a challenge. glad Miss is adapting to the new program - what a hard life she has. had a good laugh over your desc of the farrier, but at least the horses got done. 

@*Tazzie* : glad things with Diego are going so well. sorry to hear things with the psycho have gotten you so down. the barn looks amazing. i am sure you will be thrilled to have just your horses there again. 

@*QHriderKE* : that is one good-looking filly!! the right name will come to you as you get to know her. 

@*twixy79* : hope you enjoyed the nice weather, as I suspect you may be getting snow today - yuck!! glad that both your horses are doing so well after so much drama. sorry to hear about your fall but glad you came out of it ok. 

@*TuyaGirl* : hope things at work settle down for you and you get some horsey time 

@*Cal*donian : enjoy your weekend of not working. hope you find fun treasures at the store and get some good riding time in. 

@*Pearl5* : I hope you are able to return to the saddle soon. glad you are able to do groundwork meanwhile, so you at least get a horsey fix


Last weekend, I went down to Virginia for a ride. The whole story, with lots more pics, is in my journal.

On Friday, I rode Mu:
























On Saturday, I rode Fluffy:
























On a wonderful note, I am DONE WITH POTATOES!! While I will still be helping with the corn and soybeans, it shouldn't be nearly as crazy as potatoes were. I still have a bit of catching up to do, but hopefully will be able to do that soon.


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582

Sorry to just drop in here like this after not saying anything for so long, but I needed to say it.

Well, I finally did it. I finally cut ties with Cherokee's owner altogether, after almost four years. It killed me to do it, and though I am far from an emotional person, I'll admit I've teared up a few times thinking about the fact that I'll never see him again. But I had gotten to the point I dreaded going there because of the way I and the horses were treated, and that couldn't be good for them either. As of now I have no access to horses, and that doesn't help at all, but my emotional and mental health had to come first.


I'm sure he doesn't miss me as much as I miss him, but the last time I was there, I hugged him and told him I loved him, and that I might not be able to come back. It did something for me, even if it didn't do anything for him.


----------



## phantomhorse13

@BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 : sounds like you made a smart decision for you. I hope you can find your horsey fix in another, healthier, way.


----------



## JCnGrace

@phantomhorse13, they need to change the shortened version of Mu's name to Moo! What a beefy horse, I like. It amazes me how you can keep your focus to between the ears when you're riding. My video would be a constant whooshing back and forth and would make anyone seasick who tried to watch it. Beautiful trails!




@BlindHorseEnthusiast4582, I liked your post for support but how upset you must be! If you lived near me I'd let you come and hang out to get your horse fix. Fingers crossed that you'll find something soon. In the meantime don't be a stranger and keep us posted on how you're doing. Cyber hugs!







I confess I bought some doughnuts when we went grocery shopping today. FIVE of them. Been having the crave.


----------



## Caledonian

@BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 - Sounds like you’ve made the right decision even if it was extremely hard. Dreading going to something that should be about fun and relaxation isn’t healthy. It’s a shame you had to leave Cherokee behind though. I think you’ll find something eventually if you start asking around. Good luck.


@JCnGrace – Yep, catch your meaning. I’ve one who does the same to me. 
That’s annoying when someone thinks that it’s ‘just trough water’, especially when you’ve just cleaned it. 
Yum! Donuts!


----------



## gingerscout

So I may have been a bit ambitious on getting a new horse. I thought I was going to work like crazy and save money for a new horse, and better myself and remove toxic people from my life, and try to have a positive outlook on life for the first time in a long LONG time, and then the reality set it, I should have figured..lol. Been getting responses back from some of the breeders I have written and messaged and even though they admit that there are plenty out there that will work for me, and breed standards say they should be fine, they don't sell to people my size.. more plus sized beginner male lines again.. thought I was over them. I wish someone would actually not use that line and say wow you have determination and drive sure I'll let you learn.. NOPE. Everyone keeps mentioning how they need to train the next generation, heck if they went through as much crap as I have over the last 10 years in 50 years nobody will ride. Why bother working myself to the bone, if I have to buy a horse off craigslist because I don't know better and haven't been able to learn jack. Sigh everyone has a dream horse.. guess mine is staying a dream.. sometimes I wonder if a sports car would be easier. Ill go sulk in the corner again


----------



## JCnGrace

@gingerscout, maybe you need to reset your expectations. It's all well and good to want this breed or that breed but the fact is many of those on your want list were smaller breeds that is not suitable for a larger person. 50 pounds ago I rode a 13.2 gaited pony while I was waiting for one of my youngsters to grow up. It was fine then but it would be unrealistic of me to think it would be ok for that same pony to haul my butt around today.


Sometimes I get a little confused about what you are wanting. Is it to go to farms that raise the breeds you're interested in to learn about and how to ride them or will they not let you come out and try one they have for sale?


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

@gingerscout just when things are going so well. kia kaha gingerscout (that means 'be strong' in Maori). When you are enquiring about a horse tell them you are buying it for your wife, they wont know any better if you don't tell them! Most horses dont work anywhere near as hard as they are capable of and some people are just so prissy and judgmental.
@JCnGrace i love your stories. best laugh i've had in ages!!

Tomorrow is Disputes Tribunal day. Starting to feel sick :shock:


----------



## JCnGrace

Thank you @ShirtHotTeez. It makes me happy to give you a laugh. 


Is that about your car? GOOD LUCK!!!!


----------



## blue eyed pony

Aaaaaaaaa sorry I poofed on you all! Nothing has really been happening lately in my horsey life.

Last week I ordered a new bridle off a UK ebay store and it arrived today. I was concerned because the price seemed too good to be true (around half what it costs here in Aus) but it's a real Pessoa, and it's absolutely BEAUTIFUL. I'm super keen to ride in it but that won't be happening for a while because to cut a really long story short I have no way of getting out to my horse at the moment. I also have to sort out a couple of things before I can ride at the new farm we just moved to, anyway, so I guess it's a good thing since I have absolutely zero self-control. Though I AM tempted to say "to heck with it I'll ride off the property & just won't mount up until I'm out the front gate"... (insurance stuff for property owner, so basically it's for her protection AND my own)

But like I said... no way of getting there. So yeah. 

My horse is cared for!  

I will follow up with some photos from moving day once I've got them off my camera & processed them through lightroom!


----------



## blue eyed pony

So my big girl and Mum's little short fat pony are sharing for now... which they are clearly delighted by. They have been paddock mates before so no intros needed. 

Bonus pic of the short fat one at 6 months old


----------



## TuyaGirl

@twixy79 So happy to hear that you are finally riding one of your horses!!  They are lovely, glad that health problems became overcome. Let me tell you that one of my biggest fears is to fall off a stumbling horse, so I think that you handled it with high spirits and kuddos to you  - In my personal case I didn't even get to fall, lost stirrups and held on for dear life at a canter on the beach where my mare fell on her knees and carried on following the horses ahead. I never rode a camel, but the feeling of her her getting back up must be similar to those videos where you see tourists falling off to the front of the camel because they were not expecting such strong motion, lol!

@PoptartShop Poor Promise girl! Glad she is taking it very well. That event sounds really nice, such as the costume ideas! Hope you had lots of fun! And get well soon, being sick is terrible!

@Tazzie Thank you! And absolutely! Being neutral is the best thing to do about your ex friend. She had her second chance, no one is a fool enough to give more chances than deserved (although I can be that fool sometimes, lol!) 
About the saddles, I get that you feel sorry for selling them, but your friend warned you beforehand that it should not be a problem to sell them, and the money will serve a better purpose, better fitting ones.
Happy to hear that big mare left, one less worry for you 
And the barn is looking absolutely amazing!!
@JCnGrace Thank you!! I am not catching up at the office, it's just the way work goes, some periods all seem to come at the same time, ugh… And about Tuya you are right, she does lean on me sometimes, and has good days and bad days giving me her hooves. At a point she would only change weight but no lifting from the ground, lol! (or not). That's when I had to ask BO for help, but thankfully not anymore. That occasion she was really laid back, and I started to see her legs give in, she even spook herself because I had to scream at her to compose. I hope it's not something else, being older and stuff…
You always go through the funniest episodes. And then the way you describe them is just delitghful. I mean, seriously?? The morning breath? Duck poop in eyes?? LOL!! Anyway that was nice from the farrier to try and come, although you were clearly not expecting it 
I *might* wash my hands on the water through sometimes….. 

@Caledonian glad that the new boss is better than previous one. That always makes things easier. And I hope you got to see Blaze, I bet he will enjoy seeing you too 

@Pearl5 I hope that you gain the strength to ride soon, and find a new instructor 

@phantomhorse13 glad you got rid of the potatoes  As always I love your pictures, and I must say I love how you are always smiling, looking like you are absolutely having a blast riding those horses. 
@gingerscout are horses listed on craigslist all bad? I mean, I bought my mare from a selling online webpage like that… And lots of pure breed Lusitano horses with papers in there too. Don't feel beaten yet. Something will come your way, you will see

@ShirtHotTeez GOOD LUCK!! 

@blue eyed pony Hi!  Your mare is looking absolutely stunning! Yes she is being well cared for. Any clues of when you will get to see / ride her again?


So, weekend was crap. Went to barn only Saturday, no point spending gas for nothing on Sunday, since it was colder with rain showers and I cannot afford to get sick. BO went doing a marriage with his driving horses and was not there. I tried to wait for him because I needed to ask questions about maintenance during the two weekends he will be off in the horse fair (it's that time of year again, time flies…), like which hay to give who (different bales for outside / inside horses), how to handle the new 3 year old that is staying in a stable, and stuff like that. It was so cold and awful that I had to leave before he arrived. Just for you to get an idea, the wind was so bad that one of the horses inside was absolutely terrified  Apart from a quick brush I did nothing with Tuya, ugh…
I am in a bad mood. 

I wish you have a better Monday than me


----------



## Tazzie

@JCnGrace, exactly. It was over really stupid things both times. The first time was her thinking I broke a Christmas present for her then boyfriend (I didn't) and because I posted a video on Facebook (true story; it was ridiculous and ended our friendship). This time was over the big mare's name. She's willing to end things over such small things, I don't need her in my life *shrug* she also blocked my best friend for no reason other than we've sent the big mare to a mutual friend who has experience with draft horses. It's a very good fit as she knows their nutrient requirements FAR better than me, and broke and trained her own Percheron. I'm sure that is leaving ex friend smarting since this girl IS a gossip, and is seeing how little this horse learned at ex friend's place. And I promise I'll keep updating as I get info  I wouldn't deny anyone from hearing the progress. Baby is due in May, and I do plan to flood here when that happens haha! OMG your farrier story just had me in stitches LOL! I can envision all of it, and it's hysterical. I'm glad he's trying to show he's responsible now at least! Ugh, washing hands in the water trough if a no go!! I'm so glad I married a man that is as OCD about clean water for the animals as I am! MMM, donuts!
@Caledonian, oh yes. She's overseeing everything, and making sure it is all to her liking haha! I'll miss her because she's sweet, but I'm honest enough to admit she needed more than I could do. Both food and training wise. I have absolutely no experience with draft horses, and she needed to be with someone who understood them. So I'm very thankful she's gone to a mutual friend for training and get her weight up more than I could do. Though, I did do a good job filling in her ribs in eight weeks lol I'm glad your new boss is much better! YAY! I hope you got to ride yesterday!
@Pearl5, I hope you regain your strength and find a new instructor soon!
@phantomhorse13, he's such a doll! We're lucky to have him  I'm thankfully moving past my dark cloud, so it looks like I'll be able to end my year on a great note  thank you! I love my little barn, and that it houses just my two again (and, well, the four cows, but that's alright haha). If Mu goes missing, do NOT look here... he won't be hiding with my other two greys... and I love Fluffy too! YAY for potatoes being done!! That's awesome!
@BlindHorseEnthusiast4582, I'm sorry you had to say goodbye to Cherokee. But you're right in taking care of your mental health first.
@TuyaGirl, I'm known for being a fool, but I won't let her in my life again. For my own sanity, we're done. I need to love and respect myself more than I liked having her for a friend. I'm really feeling better lately. Less annoyed, less upset, less just angry about the situation (all of it, not just what she did to me). And yeah, I took a bunch of pictures of the tack last night. I need to figure out worth of stuff and start listing it. I have such a huge array of stuff that I don't even know where to begin >.< there is so much! Though between the two saddles I need to sell we should easily be able to afford a new saddle for Nick and Diego. Which I'm thankful for. And yup, she left Friday! It's nice just having my two again  thank you! I love the progress so far  aww, I'm sorry you had such a rotten weekend  the wind has been no joke here too! I'm sorry it's ruined your fun 


Whew, big mare left Friday! It was.. not fun. She was NOT going to load. Which was odd because she's loaded fine the last two times she's been trailered. She hadn't seen Izzie in 24 hours, but we suspect that was part of the issue (and Izzie was calling for her last night, ugh). Butt ropes were out (she kicked out when we even thought about one; no thanks), and eventually was able to coax her on with grain. Apparently she had a come apart on the way, and the girl rode in the trailer with her to help keep her calm. I reminded them they had sedative gel she could be given if it got bad. She apparently came out of the trailer rearing and striking too, which was entirely uncharacteristic of her. I'm suspecting the chain over the nose was not taken kindly (this is just a guess). She's since settled in and been introduced to the other Percheron there. They make a cute pair. And her training has begun too. She was being ponied off of the other Percheron, so that is great to see 





































This weekend we weren't able to continue with the barn. Nick worked all day on Saturday (after helping me strip the stall, I'm so thankful for that!) I had a baby shower on Saturday, then the kiddos and I had a movie night. It was fun  we watched Casper for the first time, which they liked! Got my house all cleaned, all the laundry done, AND even folded and put it away! YAY! This week I'm hoping we can work on the barn, and of course trick or treating on Halloween 

Also, some sad news. Izzie's sire passed away. Found out he passed end of August I believe. He was 31 years old.










Pony pictures! Diego is FLUFFY!
































































Also got baby Diego pictures, since I wanted to share the cuteness <3


----------



## Zexious

@TuyaGirl - As the saying goes, "when it rains, it pours" ...both literally and figuratively, apparently! 
I'm sorry to hear you had such a bummer of a weekend v.v Sending good vibes to you for this upcoming week, and hoping it'll be productive for you and Tuya!!
@Tazzie - When you say she left, does that mean she left for good? Bye, Big Mare :')
Aw, Casper--a classic! What are your kiddos going to be for Halloween? --And I'm sorry to hear about Izzie's sire ):
But I do love fluffy (and baby!) Diego pictures. He's rapidly becoming one of my favorite horses here on HF! <3

I confess that I've been having a tough couple of weeks.
Some may remember that I got guilted into a trip to California in two weeks. I ultimately had to stand up for myself and cancel it, ugh. I was so stressed out about it that I wasn't sleeping, my hair was falling out... it was a disaster :') Things are just complicated. Looking forward to something a little more low-key in the next few months instead.
Happy Monday, everyone!


----------



## Walkamile

Zexious, don't know any details but want to say "Bravo to you!"


Took me many years to over come feeling pressured into doing things out of guilt. Now I can quickly decide if it's what I want to do or not and go accordingly. Such a tough thing for some of us to do.


Dreary day here, but that's fine. Saw the dentist this morning, delivered the Whoopie Pies to the retirement facility for my folks and the other residents to enjoy. Be leaving shortly, after a nice little visit here, to tend to the grandchildren.


Husband is cooking tonight with the InstaPot. He is a master with that thing! Best thing I ever asked for....hehehe!


----------



## PoptartShop

I confess, I have a TON to catchup on! LOL. 

@Tazzie I know that is a relief. We definitely do need to see the baby when the time comes though, LOL! She looks so good, I hope they keep up the feed plan. So much better compared to when she first came. It'll be nice to have your place back to yourselves though.  So excited for you guys to be back to NORMAL! Plus, I know Izzie & Diego will be much happier, it'll just be them again. PEACEFUL! & thank you  Awww, I love Casper!!

That sucks about her not wanting to load, & the rearing. :sad: Poor girly, I am glad she ended up OK though & is settling in nicely.  Cute pictures! They both look sooo big LOL, gosh! OMG baby Diego!! How adorable is that! Omg, so jealous I wish I had baby pics of Promise lol. That is so cute. & so sorry to hear about Izzie's sire.  31 though, that is a long life, and he was gorgeous.

@JCnGrace yes, bar hop, bar crawl, there's so many different names for it nowadays I get confused too. :lol: But it was fun! OMG donuts sound sooo good. I want one!

@phantomhorse13 I am feeling tons better, still a little stuffy/mucusy but way way better. Seriously, who needs kids when I have a 5yr old horse? LOL. LOVE your pictures!! You look so happy!  Beautiful photos, and gorgeous horses. Looks amazing!!! YAY for being done with potatoes finally, I know that was long overdue! :lol:

@Zexious I hope your week goes better, hair falling out is no good. It's good you stood up for yourself though. Very important!!

@BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 I know that must have been hard. I had to break off a lease last year, because of the way I was treated. It's not good to be around people like that, it's toxic & too stressful. You did the right thing by getting out of there & cutting things off. I know it will be hard & I know Cherokee will miss you of course, but it is for the best.
It was hard for me when I said my final goodbye to Redz, because it wasn't HIS fault his owner was a (insert c-word here). :icon_rolleyes: Ugh. Glad you got to hug him though & left on a positive note.

@Caledonian I'm glad you ended up not working this weekend! Thank goodness, you needed a darn break. A door's always open type of boss is great, I have that now but at my last workplace nope. It's nice when they understand you.

I hope you got to ride! 

@Walkamile mmm yum! Gotta love a man that cooks, LOL my boyfriend cooks, I clean. :lol: Awww, that sounds like a nice relaxing day 

@Pearl5 I am sorry to hear that you haven't been able to hop in the saddle, but it's good you are doing something, groundwork is important & it'll actually benefit you a TON when you do eventually get into that saddle. 

@ShirtHotTeez ah good luck! :O

@TuyaGirl sorry to hear your weekend wasn't so good. :sad: Ugh, it rained Saturday here too, it was a MESS. Getting sick would be no fun, I am still a bit congested. This cold is taking its good 'ole time...poor things, I'm sure they were so nervous because of the wind.  At least you got to brush her, but I know it would've been better if you could ride or do more with her. Ugh. I hope your mood picks up. *hugs*

@blue eyed pony yay for new tack! Sucks you can't get there, but at least she is being cared for & I love the photos! How cute!!

I confess, my weekend was busy but GOOD!!!!!!
Feeling a lot better, a bit mucusy & stuffy still, but way better.

Promise saw the chiro on Saturday, & it went very well. Basically, long story short, on the track she must've torn her SI, but it was not very deep thankfully, so my trainer needs (& me eventually) to work on building her topline & also strengthening those hind muscles so she uses them properly. She is just a bit weaker on the one side & a lot of transitions, trotting & leg yields will help with that as well.

Her scrape is healing nicely, she has also been a doll during bandage changes my trainer said.  She's such a good girl.

SO excited for her to be back into work though, 1 more week I believe. Silly girl of course had to scrape her leg on a thin area & get stitches, but I am glad she is doing fine.

Yesterday, my parents came to visit her & I let her graze for about 20mins. She LOVED it lol. It was nice spending time with her. <3 

It sucks I won't get to see her until Saturday, but ugh it is what it is. Just hard to get there during the week since I have to feed the other horses after work for my barnmate & it's an hour from my barn. I need these next 3-4wks to fly by!

The Halloween bar crawl was fun, BUT! Kinda annoying, I was in charge of handing out the freebies & putting wristbands on people, & a few people were like 'you put it on too tight' or 'it's too loose'. :icon_rolleyes: BUT, I made $100 LOL so I can't complain. I told my boyfriend's aunt I'd totally do it again, as I can always use some extra money.
People loved our costumes too  It was fun...I also had some margaritas (for free) which was good, I needed it, dealing with like 1000 crazy drunk people.

Pictures.  I let my parents hold her while she grazed a bit, LOL they were nervous at first but they were fine. :lol: Too cute not to share.

Work is busy, but I am glad I could take a sec to breathe :rofl:


----------



## Willrider

I have a pretty decent horse, but I’m always looking for a better one.


----------



## JCnGrace

@blue eyed pony, how inconvenient to not have a ride so that you can go ride. Hopefully your transport and insurance issues get worked out soon so that you can get back in the saddle.

@TuyaGirl, sorry about the bad weekend, ours wasn't much better weather wise. My family has all kinds of weird names for things so I come by it honestly. LOL 

@Tazzie, I was able to dump and rinse out the trough today so I'm happy again. Love the pictures and Diego's baby pictures are just too cute! Looks like Izzie and Diego have already laid claim to their barn. Do they chase the cattle out?

@Zexious, hair falling out doesn't sound good at all. We need to figure out another way for you to deal with stress although I'm sure you've tried hundreds of suggestions. Is there anything you like to immerse yourself in that gets your mind off what's troubling you? For instance I can do a jigsaw puzzle or a couple of different games on my computer that I can totally focus on to get a break from what is whirring through my brain. Not that it doesn't come back the minute I'm done but somehow it doesn't seem as bad as I originally thought. Glad you were able to stand up and say no in this particular instance. Hugs!

@Walkamile, your hubby needs to teach mine. Just in the last couple of years he's finally got the hang of grilling a burger or steak. I read an article just a couple of days ago about comfort foods no one makes anymore that need to have a comeback and Whoopie Pies were on that list. What a coincidence! There were also several things on the list I still make all the time like meat loaf and scalloped potatoes that I didn't realize had fallen out of favor. 

@PoptartShop, doesn't sound as if the chiropractor thought Promise was too bad off so a good thing huh? The work she needs to offset issues will be pretty easy things for you to do. Good on your parents for getting brave!

@Willrider, good luck in your search!


Another "poor Flash" story. LOL If you take him outside his pasture he's a perfect riding horse, alone or with another horse makes no difference. However, he's horrible about balking if I try to ride him in the pasture. 


Today I was presented with the perfect situation to get him to MOVE while I was on him when all of his herd mates had already wandered out of the barn and he was still looking for morsels that TJ may have left behind in his feeder. At the time I got on him they were still in the corral right outside the barn door but by the time he got moving they had moved into the small pasture and beyond the other barn. So first there we sat in the barn and he'd turn his head, smell my feet, and then do the lip curl but he didn't want to leave the barn. I sat with leg pressure on him until I'd at least feel him give a little, take the pressure off and tell him he was a good boy along with a scratch on the neck. Inch by slow inch we finally made it to the water trough (which sits right outside the door lol) and he got a drink. Eventually he got to the point he'd take a step the second I added pressure, then 2 steps, etc... Once we got through the corral gate and into the small pasture he actually walked to his herd without stopping. YAY Flash! Took 30 minutes or so to get to a spot that should have taken him less than 10 minutes but he finally made it so I was proud of him. Maybe now he understands that is ok to walk through your pasture with a human on your back. Oh and he did this without a speck of tack on, not even a halter so it was also his first tackless lesson. Before you all start thinking I'm either brave or stupid, he has a lot more whoa than go so I wasn't a bit worried about him taking off on me. LOL TJ is a whole different story and tackless for him is not in my vocabulary.


----------



## Tazzie

@Zexious, yup! I was only temporary emergency. She needed a place to go NOW that would feed her. I was not capable to do the training that needed to be done (I do not understand fully how a draft thinks; they are much slower than my Arabs and I didn't want either of us to be frustrated). She's with someone that KNOWS drafts, so it's a good fit  she will foal out somewhere down there in May. I loved watching Casper as much as the kids haha! It was fun  Kaleb is a skeleton this year, and Sydney is Woody from Toy Story  they picked them out themselves! It is sad about Izzie's sire, but I love the longevity he had. Gives me hope for Izzie  he's stolen our hearts pretty quickly too! We just can't picture life without his incredibly large personality! Good for you for putting your health first! I'm sure you'll find something perfect to do around your home 
@PoptartShop, I'm sure it'll be tweaked, but from the sounds of it that is needed. I didn't realize drafts need more protein (again, I knew nothing about drafts and didn't realize they needed more of one specific thing). But to be fair, I did a lot in eight weeks, and I had to start feeding her like she hadn't eaten in a while. So I hadn't really been able to do research as I was just trying to get food into her best I could. But it is nice to be back to our normal. It's just so pleasant  I love Casper too! I did not complain when they asked for that one haha! Thankfully it sounds like she settled in well and got turned out with the big boys. They gave her some lessons about how she is NOT the boss. We only had issues at dinner time with her being a bully, but they won't see that there since everyone is fed in stalls. Once she settles in fully it'll be a good thing. I love the baby pictures too! I told Nick he is SOOO lucky Diego's former owner is a photographer! So many cute baby pictures! I have some from Izzie, but nothing like his. These are professional photos! I was sorry to hear it, but yes. 31 is a good life, and gives me hope I'll have that long with Izzie. He was a handsome boy  

I'm SO glad you're feeling better!! Wow about the chiro! Poor Promise tearing her SI area!! I'm glad she got worked on, and I'm glad she's being so good for the trainer! What a good girl <3 and OMG I love the pictures of your parents with Promise!! That's just so adorable!!! I'm glad you at least had fun at the bar crawl! And hey, extra money is always nice!! Good luck with work! I do hope the time flies by for you so you can see Promise again soon!
@JCnGrace, I'm glad you were able to dump it! Ugh, that would have driven me insane!! I thought people would enjoy the baby pictures! I sent them right off to Nick, who loved them. He loves his baby so much! Haha, they are only in it when it's dinner time! Still prime grazing time I guess! Silly ponies. I haven't seen the cows actually in it, but there is cow manure in there. Oh well, hopefully they all enjoy it the next few days when it's monsooning!! I love your stories! Flash sounds like a character for sure! And I'm right with you! I tried a neck rope on Izzie once. Once. I left her halter on so Nick could catch me, and he needed it. Not doing that again! But I love hearing you got ride time in!! YAY!!


Last night we got about half of the sliding door side done! Probably won't get it done until Saturday now. Going to start pouring tomorrow night, and they moved Trick or Treating to tonight. But oh well! Least they have a dry place to go during the rain storm! I want to convince Nick to toss hay in the barn so they associate rain with staying in the barn (I imagine it's going to be a cold rain). We are far from needing to feed hay right now, but I just want them to get the hint of what to do!

Barn progress 










And then I got the pictures back from the photographer! I bought way more than is good to link as actual images, so I'll put the rest as just links if you all feel the need to look at the rest 

Little Diego 

https://aliciamwalker.com/izzie/pics/IMG_0153.JPG

https://aliciamwalker.com/izzie/pics/IMG_0156.JPG

https://aliciamwalker.com/izzie/pics/IMG_0158.JPG










https://aliciamwalker.com/izzie/pics/IMG_0162.JPG

https://aliciamwalker.com/izzie/pics/IMG_0160.JPG

https://aliciamwalker.com/izzie/pics/IMG_0163.JPG

https://aliciamwalker.com/izzie/pics/IMG_0169.JPG




























Izzie 










https://aliciamwalker.com/izzie/pics/IMG_0166.JPG

https://aliciamwalker.com/izzie/pics/IMG_0165.JPG




























https://aliciamwalker.com/izzie/pics/IMG_0168.JPG










https://aliciamwalker.com/izzie/pics/IMG_0173.JPG




























https://aliciamwalker.com/izzie/pics/IMG_0178.JPG

https://aliciamwalker.com/izzie/pics/IMG_0177.JPG

https://aliciamwalker.com/izzie/pics/IMG_0179.JPG










The both of them because I liked this picture lol


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582

@JCnGrace I wish I was closer too! But unfortunately no. Thank you though, and thanks to everyone else (I did get to read those parts). I'll try to pop in here and there.

I haven't got time to read through everything right now but I'm seeing some beautiful pictures! @Tazzie @PoptartShop


----------



## JCnGrace

Nice pictures @Tazzie, I really like that last one too!


Yeah, I tried TJ with a neck rope once too and while it would steer him I had no brakes. LOL


----------



## Zexious

@Tazzie - I recalled that it wasn't a permanent situation, but I wasn't sure what her timeline staying with you looked like <3 Hopefully they'll keep you updated with pictures of the baby!
31 years is definitely an impressive life, and he was obviously well cared for. Arabians are known for their relatively long lifespans, aren't they?
My California trip wasn't a vacation, it was to attend a few family-related events. So less about finding something fun to do, and more about making an appearance somewhere specific haha! 
Your barn is really coming along! So cool<3 When do you expect that it'll be done?
Amazing pictures, as always!!
@JCnGrace - Honestly, my stress coping skills are pretty much zero :') Usually I just internalize it and wait for it to pass. It's funny that you say puzzles, another person I know does them to decompress too! I may need to look into getting one. 
Oh Flash! Horses are so funny xD Who is your most favorite out of your entire herd to ride? 
@Willrider - Nothing wrong with that! c:
@PoptartShop - Promise is such a sweetie <3
Drunk people can be such a pain, but there's nothing like a margarita or two to make it more bearable haha! And the $100 doesn't hurt either! You go, girl c: What did you dress up as?
And I have to say, I LOVE the pictures of your parents grazing Promise. You can tell they're a little nervous, but that they're giving it their best shot! And I bet she was perfectly behaved the whole time <3 
@Walkamile - Thank you so much for the kind words! When I was younger I assumed that traits like assertiveness would just come with time, but well into my 20s I'm realizing that that simply isn't the case for everyone and that some people need to put a little more conscious effort into it than others. I'm extremely preoccupied with how others view me, and with "doing the right thing" even at the cost of my mental health. It's not an easy thing to address for sure! Ugh :')
This is probably a silly question, but what are Whoopie Pies? And what did you have for dinner? :')

Not much to confess here! Just happy to be back and to see that everyone is doing well! This is undoubtedly my favorite little corner of HF <3 Everyone is so sweet and supportive. Now if we could just give lessons to the rest of the internet xD
What are everyone's Halloween plans? c:


----------



## JCnGrace

@Zexious, TJ is my favorite to ride and the one I do ride most often but I try to get on the rest of them at least once a year just to remind them they do have a purpose in life other than being pasture ornaments, at least the younger ones. Last year I was dealing with my arm so it didn't happen but they are a pretty laid back group so I don't worry that they're going to act crazy when I do hop on them after 2 years off. 


One of my sister's is like that about caring what other people think. If I could figure out how to pass on some of my "I don't give a crap" to the both of you, I would.


----------



## PoptartShop

@Tazzie omg the siding looks great so far, I love the blue.  That is perfect. Coming along so nicely. & ugh about the rain, that's no fun ugh. Aw! I LOVE the photos, as always, they are amazing! So perfect. You, Izzie, Nick & Diego look fantastic. So awesome!!!!! I love when you share the professional pictures!! They always come out so good! & I'm sure you will have Izzie for that long, or even longer perhaps, I just know it! & thank you, me too...one day closer to seeing her/the weekend! & thank you, they love Promise! It's so cute lol.

@Zexious aw thank you! Gosh yes, they can be so annoying. They were like college kids too, younger than me so it was even more annoying but extra cash was worth it lol. I was a shattered doll, & my boyfriend was a sad clown. It went together surprisingly lol. Yeah, she is pretty good for them although yes they can be a bit nervous lol. My mom was like, 'ME? You want ME to hold this big horse while she's grazing?' LOL. I said yes, I need a picture! :rofl:

@BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 thank you! :smile:

I confess, I'm so tired. It's my fault though, I was up a bit late watching Making a Murderer Part 2 on Netflix. I'm obsessed. It's SO good. Ugh, I almost wanna watch an episode on my lunch break, but it's my coworker's birthday so my boss decided we are all getting cheesesteaks...so much for a healthy lunch today LOL. Oh well. :lol:


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

@Zexious Doing the right thing, has to include doing the right thing for you. Know or learn who you are, that comes first. Saying no is ok.

So I should be at tech. But I am going to make comfort food instead.

Seems that I had to prove the driver negligent. Not enough that she was driving, no other moving vehicles involved, and i was at home minding my own business. All my life I believed if you were behind the wheel of a car you are responsible. That is why we have insurance, and if you don't have insurance you are still liable. NOPE..if you have a medical event you're not. It was up to me to prove negligence on her part, and I was not prepared for that

Feeling shattered


----------



## Walkamile

Zexious, my DH made an orange chicken with rice and broccoli. Was very yummy!


Whoopie pies are for lack of a better description (and any image due to my ineptness with technology) two soft chocolate cake cookies with a yummy vanilla like frosting in the center. They were a hit at the retirement center and made my heart smile when I walked in this morning to pick up my mother for a Drs appt and the residents in the dining room stood and clapped when they saw me. Felt like a rock star!


----------



## phantomhorse13

@*JCnGrace* : remember I am the one taking the videos and editing them.. so I try to keep the looks all around (and cursing) to a minimum when the camera is recording! :wink: poor Flash indeed - hard life having to walk to where he was going anyway carrying you.

@*gingerscout* : are you looking for riding lessons or to buy a horse?

@*ShirtHotTeez* : so how is damaging your immobile car NOT negligent just by definition?! 

@*blue eyed pony* : sorry to hear you are having some issues getting your horsey fix. are transportation and insurance changes coming in the near future I hope? the horses are looking great.

@*TuyaGirl* : sorry to hear your weather is miserable (it is here too - momma nature is ****ed). i hope you get the details you needed figured out.

@*Tazzie* : yikes to not loading - that is a lot of horse to say no! glad things are going well with the new trainer. little diego is ADORABLE! all the show pics are fantastic, as always. you must not have much wall space left in your house.

@*Zexious* : good for you for standing up for yourself and refusing to go! no halloween plans here, as we don't ever get trick or treaters here, between being in the middle of nowhere and there is a graveyard beside our long driveway!

@*Walkamile* : seeing "dentist" and "whoopie pie" in the same sentence got me giggling!! 

@*PoptartShop* : glad Promise is healing well. you will be back to riding in no time. reading about the bar crawl made me shudder - you are a saint for dealing with a bunch of drunks.


I am finally catching up on all the stuff I haven't been doing since my world was full of potatoes. It took me two days to cut back all the flowerbeds in preparation for winter! I still need to weed and get some bulbs planted.

I also got caught up on Kestrel pictures! More cuteness can be found in my journal: 



















The weather is stuck on rain it seems - today was the first we saw the sun in over a week! Tomorrow may or may not be dry - sure hope the rain holds off as I still have a bunch of outside stuff I want to do.


----------



## Walkamile

Phantomhorse13 I can only pray there is NO connection!


----------



## phantomhorse13

Walkamile said:


> I can only pray there is NO connection!


the fact you were taking the whoopie pies to others helps with that.. unless you kept a stash for yourself too!


----------



## Walkamile

No stash for me, but I did put a dozen in the freezer for Don! I enjoyed one, and that took care of that craving! Thank goodness!


----------



## JCnGrace

@PoptartShop, mmm...cheesesteaks sound good!

@phantomhorse13, you must be Kestrel's person, she's looking up at you with such adoration! 

@ShirtHotTeez, I'm so sorry it didn't come out in your favor! Seems kinda crazy to me that you would need to prove anything other that it was your car and the other person is the one who hit it.

@Walkamile, I wish I had your will power, I'd have a hard time not sneaking into hubby's stash of whoopie pies. LOL 


Rain, rain, rain forecasted for at least the next 3 days. Since I didn't make it to Sam's last week when I planned due to farrier showing up I need to use one of these rainy days to go. Hopefully tomorrow since a Wednesday is the least busy of the days for the store.


----------



## Zexious

@JCnGrace - So envious of your herd! I've owned two nice horses so far (hoping that number goes up!), but neither of them were horses that could sit for a month+ then be ridden--not smoothly, anyway. What would you say the 'trick' is?
Rain, rain, go away ):
@Walkamile - Girl, I would have clapped for you too! Those sound delicious! 
@phantomhorse13 - Oh, how spooky! Is it ever a little creepy coming home alone late at night, or is it something that you don't even think about now? (I watch too many scary movies, haha). Unfortunately we don't get any trick or treaters either, as our complex is gated so little ones would have no way in, and there are none living here ): Thinking about going over to my mom's house to hand out candy (as Tristan literally bought seven lbs+ of full size candy bars...) but we'll see what happens.
I can't believe how big Kestrel is getting! What an adorable girl c: How has she settled into life with you? Any cute little quirks you can share?
@ShirtHotTeez - Thank you for the kind words, and I am so, so sorry for what you're going through. Honestly, insurance companies (at least/especially those related to vehicles?) can be the absolute WORST to deal with. They are 100% out for the bottom line and seem to not remember/care that there are real people dealing with very real consequences on the other end of their claims. 
Can I ask for a tl;dr of what happened, or maybe a post I can reference? Absolutely no pressure if you don't want to talk about it! Stay strong and keep your chin up c: We're all here if you ever need someone to talk/vent to.
@PoptartShop - How does this second season compare to the first one? c:

Boy oh boy do I have some [Halloween related] confessions today >.> I'll start with the good/fun one.
Tristan and I carved pumpkins over the weekend! c: I ask every year, and every year we forget/something comes up, but he surprised me with some this year. He did a "vault boy" from the Fallout video game, and I did a Pikachu. My 'confession' is that it took us literally seven (for me) - nine (for him) hours. Not because they're works of art or anything, but just because we're not that adept at carving pumpkins xD They actually came out pretty cute! Maybe I'll post pictures c:
Now for the crappy confession. 

So, Boyfriend's work has a sort of "dog happy hour" where people can bring their pets and he has been dying to take Finn to this since we got him. But he only just finished his vaccinations about a month ago, and since then Tristan has been too busy to go. Well finally! Last night he was able to take him and this week it was Halloween themed, with related drink specials, a puppy-costume contest, etc. It started at 6:00 and was supposed to end at 8:00 (he was supposed to be home at 5:00, but this is pretty much the story of his life), Tristan races home at 6:30, grabs a costume on the way (I should post pics of this..?), and takes Finn. I was invited, but was feeling a little down in the dumps so just insisted that he go and have fun. 
He's sending pictures, blah blah blah....
I get a call from him at like 7:40 and I was like 'oh, is it over..?' 
It wasn't over, but Finn had gotten into a little "altercation" ): 
Basically, Tristan was sitting at a table and Finn was sitting leashed beside him. One of Tristan's superiors was standing there talking to him. The superior's dog came over, Finn got excited and started hopping around, and the dog (we'll call him J) started giving him the eyes >.> Then he started growling. Superior told J to knock it off, and Tristan and him go on talking. Then J 'attacks' (maybe a strong word...) Finn. 
He was mostly alright, but he had about a one inch gash on his gumline. It was bleeding, but had stopped by the time Boyfriend got Finn home. We consulted a vet, and he said that if Finn was acting fine and the bleeding had stopped there was no need to bring him in last night, but we've got an appointment in a few hours. v.v

I'm a little upset because this dog is known for not being particularly friendly and it's like... have the foresight to NOT bring your dog to events like this? ):


----------



## phantomhorse13

@Walkamile : my DH loves whoopie pies, but luckily I do not, so I have no dentist worries that way.

@JCnGrace : Kestrel has never met a person she doesn't love, but she def knows who the Head Sucker is. I laugh all the time about who is training who! I hope the weather gives you a break, but I suspect it won't as that rain is coming here after you and they are talking about inches of rain again..


I did get some saddle time last week, between finishing potatoes and working on chores around here (and momma nature's blasted rain and abrupt change from summer temperatures to winter ones). The whole story is in my journal.

Monday, George:









Wednesday, George:









Thursday, George (in orange due to hunting):


















Thursday, Phin:


----------



## blue eyed pony

@TuyaGirl and @phantomhorse13 - no idea unfortunately :c it looks like being a while. Insurance won't be too difficult, I just have to sign up to one of 4 different clubs and it's included in the membership fee. But getting the ride out to the farm sorted is the tricky bit. I don't know how to make that happen. I don't know how to make this all ok.

Everyone else - thanks


----------



## phantomhorse13

Zexious said:


> Is it ever a little creepy coming home alone late at night, or is it something that you don't even think about now?


 The graveyard doesn't bother me at all - I have been in it both during the daytime and have walked past it at night with never an issue. Its actually pretty amazing as most of the graves are very old. 

Here is a pic I snapped during our walk this morning, thinking of you:









An older pic, but giving a better view:









While the graveyard is calm, what we call "the old house" on our property is not. THAT I will not go into at night and there are parts I don't even like during the day..

Kestrel has settled into life well. So far, her quirks have been expected as they are things that go along with being a border collie, like ball obsession and chasing anything that moves. Now that the leaves are coming down and blowing across the yard, she can self-entertain for hours. :smile:


I can't believe you tell us about carving pumpkins and then don't share pics!

So sorry to hear about Finn being attacked. I don't understand why people take sketchy dogs into those kinds of situations.. and then to not take the dog away when it started growling!! :evil:

@blue eyed pony : I hope you can figure out the logistics, as pony time is very important.


----------



## blue eyed pony

Thanks @phantomhorse13  

I'm sure I'll work it out eventually. Until then I've got music and gaming... so I think I'll be ok in the meantime. Just bought a fancy new headset.

On a semi-related note, anyone here got RDR2? How are you finding it? Worth the money?


----------



## JCnGrace

@*Zexious*, no trick really mostly it's their breeding and good minded, gentle horses was my #1 goal when we were in the business. Except for Cutter, who still shares one of their bloodlines (Colonel Freckles), they are related. Frecks is the dam of Thunder who is the sire of Cloud, TJ and Flash and then Gamble is a half brother to TJ and Flash through their dam. 


Next I think would be while I don't ride all that often I interact with them every day and even without them physically being under my control as in halter and lead, I still expect them to act like they have some sense and get corrected when they don't so they are always reminded how they are supposed to behave with humans. 


Lastly, it's not that they don't have issues from not being regularly ridden. Flash wouldn't be so balky about being ridden in the pasture if he was worked with more often. Cloud wouldn't be so hefty. TJ would have brakes with or without something controlling his head. Gamble wouldn't think he had to kick any strange horse who tail gates him when we are out trail riding. Frecks wouldn't be nervous about going out alone. I can't say what Thunder's problem would be because other than sitting on him once in a while, I haven't really ridden him since the trainer almost cut his tongue off. And Cutter wouldn't need to be restarted which I keep procrastinating on.


Poor Finn I hope he's OK. The boss should at least pay the vet bills but unless he/she offers you probably can't ask them to in case it causes Tristan grief at work.

@*phantomhorse13*, graveyards always seem to be pretty peaceful places to me. Do you guys have to take care of it? Our neighbors have a small old cemetery on their place and they have to keep it mowed because there's no one lese to do it.

@*blue eyed pony*, what is an RDR2? It made me think R2D2 and I can only wish I had a robot. LOL


----------



## blue eyed pony

@JCnGrace - red dead redemption 2, it just came out! I want to buy it when I have the money, purely because it has the best done horses I have EVER seen in a video game. I was delighted with the horses in Witcher 3 and this puts them to shame!


----------



## Walkamile

Zexious, never ceases to amaze me how some people are clueless about their dogs.


Last year at the retirement center, before my folks moved in, one of the residents little bichons was attacked and torn apart by a visiting larger dog. The visiting dog was being kept by the owners 92 year old mother, very frail. The owner is a doctor (unbelievable) and this dog had been know to be aggressive and hard to handle. The Dr and his wife went on vacation and left it with his mother.


The poor residents were so traumatized a counselor was brought in to help 

them process what happened and move forward.


Phantomhorse, I love cemeteries, especially very old ones.


Today has been a great day so far. Treated both horses hooves with farriers fix, so darn muddy in the paddocks, and must say their feet looked good.


Cleaned Mistys "pantaloons" and tail. Need to call vet and get what she recommended to stop Misty from "leaking" liquid manure randomly. Hopefully it will stop and I won't be cleaning in the cold months. Anyone ever had this happen? Vet wasn't all that concerned. Told me what she thought was happening and had something to stop it. Of course I can't remember the product, other then it starts with an M. 



Baked chocolate crinkle cookies to take to work tomorrow for clients, put some aside for Don. Will be good with coffee when he comes out of the woods from hunting on Friday.


Had a great visit with my son after he came out of the woods from hunting and cut his hair. Nephew was hunting too and came in before leaving for coffee and cookies. 



Oh if only I could stay home all the time. It is my happy place. But, until I win the lottery, or finally reach retirement age, to work I must go! :smile:


----------



## PoptartShop

@phantomhorse13 awesome you got some rides in  I'm so jealous. Love it! As for the graveyard, yeah, they don't really scare me either. That 'old house' though, that may scare me too LOL! :lol: Yeah, the drunks weren't fun but I needed the money!
@blue eyed pony my boyfriend has Red Dead Redemption 2 & he loves it. He constantly calls me into the room to show me the horse. :lol: It looks fun. I wanna play it lol.
@Zexious that's a shame about the dog, I hope he will be ok! Not cool. People should know better than to bring their dog to something like that...you'd think they know their limits. :icon_rolleyes: Ugh. Now you have to pay a darn vet bill! Show us your pumpkin carvings!
@JCnGrace the cheesesteak was OK...except they forgot ketchup, & we didn't have any here at the office so it was kinda plain...& part of the roll was really hard...eh, I was disappointed. :sad: Lol. RD2D came into my head too, LOL! I hope shopping went well if you went, sucks about the rain blah!
@Walkamile that sounds like a darn good day. Omg, I want some cookies!!!!!! Share some with us? LOL. I know, I wish I could stay home too, ugh! But then again yes, the bills won't pay themselves lol.
@ShirtHotTeez that is terrible...how is that NOT negligence right there?! Especially since she was the only one? I don't get it...ugh. Insurance sucks sometimes. You shouldn't have to prove that.


I confess, my trainer told me today that Promise is doing very well, & she got her back to work today (just lunging, at the walk to start), gradually getting back into it. Her scrape is healing super nicely still!
Promise took off right where they left off a week ago, so I was happy to hear that. She gets right back into the swing of things quickly. 

I just can't wait until Saturday so I can go see her. Really glad she is back into work, I know she enjoyed that week off of being spoiled with hay & being stalled, but her butt needs to get back to work LOL! :lol: 

Tonight we are going to see if any kids do come, as my neighborhood is brand new & there's only like 1.5 blocks of houses built with people in them so far, LOL so not sure how many kids we will have...if not we will just eat the candy haha.
Then we are gonna go out to dinner to Longhorn. My boyfriend wants steak, I like the food there so I'm excited for a little date night! 

Work is so busy, it's like 2:30 & I'm just NOW eating lunch...I was so busy I haven't looked at the time. :rofl:


----------



## Walkamile

Just got Misty's weight for the vet. She taped out to weigh 1125 lbs! She is a very compact built Quarter horse, 14.2. 



I think we need to lose a little weight? 



Walka taped out at 1258, 16.2 and he looks good. Theres only 133 lb difference between them! :shock:


----------



## Caledonian

@*Zexious* – Poor Finn. Aggressive dogs should be leashed if they go to an event like that. The boss sounds like an irresponsible owner.

@*Walkamile* – yum. Chocolate crinkle cookies: are they like chocolate chip?

@*JCnGrace* - Hope your weather improves, I hate when the clouds and rain move in for days; it can be a downer when you have to get things done and you’re always wet.

@*blue eyed pony* – I watched an interview with the creator of RD2D at the weekend and he said that the horses have changed so that a relationship can build between them and the rider, just like real life. 

@*PoptartShop* – hope you have a good dinner with the boyfriend. Fingers crossed that you get some candy as well!:smile:

@*phantomhorse13* – I like old graveyards. I always wonder who they were and what they did during their time. The old house sounds like a place I’d like to avoid at any time!

My work has more ghosts than staff, yet I’ve never had issues until this year, when they started working on the building. Others have also mentioned the difference in some rooms. Over the years, people have spoken about footsteps that pass in the corridor; footsteps that walk across the ceiling which has only the roof above; one who looks over your shoulder; and, another ghost who had his photo taken by accident. 


My confession is that I’ve no Halloween plans. I haven’t decorated and I’ve turned down the chance to go to Edinburgh’s Samhuinn fire festival. 

It’s already dark and pretty quiet; I don’t think I’m going to see anyone tonight. They don’t trick or treat in my area, they go ‘guising’ and I prefer to do our traditional neep lanterns instead of pumpkins. The ones I bought will probably go to the horses instead of being carved. They’ll love them.


I hope everyone has a good night. :smile:


----------



## PoptartShop

@Caledonian well, we ended up not getting any kids, so we just went to dinner when I got home from the barn. I figured, not many people have moved in yet! :lol:
My parents said at their house they counted like 85 people, I was like WOW! LOL. They didn't run out of candy either, I assume they got a ton of bags from Costco. :lol: That's cool though, & they said one of their neighbors had a Walking Dead theme. Pretty cool.

Yeah, I didn't do much either last night for Halloween. I had a pumpkin out front of the house, we didn't carve it though. Ugh. Planned on it, but just didn't get to it.
Now, it's November already! :O

Dinner was delicious, & I had a yummy watermelon margarita. So good!


----------



## JCnGrace

I had all my replies typed last night and right before I hit post reply a deluge of rain started and I lost them all (have satellite). I hate when that happens. Still raining so lengthy replies will have to wait until I'm fairly sure they'll actually post.


----------



## PoptartShop

@JCnGrace I hate when that happens. I have to seriously copy everything before I hit reply because that's happened to me so many times. It's annoying. :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## Caledonian

@PoptartShop - it happened enough with mine that I type it in Word first then copy over. 
@JCnGrace - My internet is usually okay; it's strong winds and leaves on the trees that affects my TV picture. I thought about satellite as a way to fix it but neighbours said that they often lost everything.


----------



## JCnGrace

I used to copy my replies when the forum acted up all the time but since they fixed it I've gotten lazy. Down to a sprinkle so I should be ok right now.

@*blue eyed pony*, I was way off. LOL

@*Walkamile*, JC got juicy farts every winter when his teeth got bad enough he couldn't eat hay very well. Could still eat grass so he was getting plenty of fiber during the grazing months and it would clear up. His regular poops were an ok consistency. My vet wasn't concerned either but then he wasn't the one having to deal with manure running down a horse's back end and matting his tail up in the dead of winter. He was on senior feed which should have been providing everything he needed but obviously something was missing. 


Walka's name makes me thing he is a TWH. If so remember that Misty is going to have more weight in muscle mass than he does so don't fat shame her too bad. LOL 

@*PoptartShop*, the trainer must be doing a good job of taking of Promise's wound if she's ready to go back to work. I bet that eases your mind a lot.

@*Caledonian*, a haunted workplace, does it keep things interesting there? I've never seen or felt a ghost so I don't know if would scare me or not. 


Good thing my friend sent me an e-mail telling me she would see me tomorrow, I forgot she was coming to spend the day. She's taking her dogs to the vet hubby found for Bugs for shots and teeth cleaning. Half the price of what she normally pays. I'm glad I don't have a high maintenance dog, I couldn't afford her two between her vet and grooming bills. Devil Dog at 9, other than his shots, has only been neutered and then this recent bout of pancreatitis. He's never needed to have tartar scraped off his teeth let alone having it done every year and he'd probably die of a heart attack if he had to go get groomed. Heck he thinks I'm trying to torture him when I trim his nails, I can't imagine what he'd think if somebody tried to put nail polish on them. LOL


Cutter was so hyped up today he was trembling. There were 3 does in his pasture, OH MY! These particular does must have been fire breathing, horse eating does because white-tails in their pasture with them is a daily occurrence. With the rain and cooler weather he must have been looking for a reason to get excited. Gamble came to the rescue and went and pushed them back into the brush. 


We had a bird trying to get in the sliding glass door tonight. I hope nobody died.


----------



## gingerscout

ugh 6 10's this week and an hour drive each way.. kicking my butt...LOL. I've lost 10 pounds in the last week due to being active and the physical aspects of the job, been raining here for like 4 days straight.. not supposed to be raining tomorrow, I may forgo sleep and go see Renegade, if I can get out of bed in the morning after 2 am now and can't shut my mind off yet to go to bed. I have never had to learn so much at a job, I need to memorize loads, and then reverse it to do the other side of the vehicle, I have a stack of books the size of an encyclopedia set. Other than that over family drama, debating spending the Holidays alone, just to get some peace. My father now has to use a walker, still not cool with that happening so fast to him, but I can't control it, he's also lost some of his driving abilities, glad my uncle lives 5 doors down and is retired also, so he can drive him around since I'm an hour + away. Horse shopping has hit some snags, but then I just said eff it and called up a couple of people I know in other parts of the country, said what I wanted and when I'm looking to buy and to be on the look out. Done having people tell me what I can and can't do with my life.. your either in it, willing to help, or not worth my time, my new motto..LOL


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

Zexious said:


> @JCnGrace - So envious of your herd! I've owned two nice horses so far (hoping that number goes up!), but neither of them were horses that could sit for a month+ then be ridden--not smoothly, anyway. What would you say the 'trick' is?
> Rain, rain, go away ):
> 
> @Walkamile - Girl, I would have clapped for you too! Those sound delicious!
> 
> @phantomhorse13 - Oh, how spooky! Is it ever a little creepy coming home alone late at night, or is it something that you don't even think about now? (I watch too many scary movies, haha). Unfortunately we don't get any trick or treaters either, as our complex is gated so little ones would have no way in, and there are none living here ): Thinking about going over to my mom's house to hand out candy (as Tristan literally bought seven lbs+ of full size candy bars...) but we'll see what happens.
> I can't believe how big Kestrel is getting! What an adorable girl c: How has she settled into life with you? Any cute little quirks you can share?
> 
> @ShirtHotTeez - Thank you for the kind words, and I am so, so sorry for what you're going through. Honestly, insurance companies (at least/especially those related to vehicles?) can be the absolute WORST to deal with. They are 100% out for the bottom line and seem to not remember/care that there are real people dealing with very real consequences on the other end of their claims.
> Can I ask for a tl;dr of what happened, or maybe a post I can reference? Absolutely no pressure if you don't want to talk about it! Stay strong and keep your chin up c: We're all here if you ever need someone to talk/vent to.
> 
> @PoptartShop - How does this second season compare to the first one? c:
> 
> Boy oh boy do I have some [Halloween related] confessions today >.> I'll start with the good/fun one.
> Tristan and I carved pumpkins over the weekend! c: I ask every year, and every year we forget/something comes up, but he surprised me with some this year. He did a "vault boy" from the Fallout video game, and I did a Pikachu. My 'confession' is that it took us literally seven (for me) - nine (for him) hours. Not because they're works of art or anything, but just because we're not that adept at carving pumpkins xD They actually came out pretty cute! Maybe I'll post pictures c:
> Now for the crappy confession.
> 
> So, Boyfriend's work has a sort of "dog happy hour" where people can bring their pets and he has been dying to take Finn to this since we got him. But he only just finished his vaccinations about a month ago, and since then Tristan has been too busy to go. Well finally! Last night he was able to take him and this week it was Halloween themed, with related drink specials, a puppy-costume contest, etc. It started at 6:00 and was supposed to end at 8:00 (he was supposed to be home at 5:00, but this is pretty much the story of his life), Tristan races home at 6:30, grabs a costume on the way (I should post pics of this..?), and takes Finn. I was invited, but was feeling a little down in the dumps so just insisted that he go and have fun.
> He's sending pictures, blah blah blah....
> I get a call from him at like 7:40 and I was like 'oh, is it over..?'
> It wasn't over, but Finn had gotten into a little "altercation" ):
> Basically, Tristan was sitting at a table and Finn was sitting leashed beside him. One of Tristan's superiors was standing there talking to him. The superior's dog came over, Finn got excited and started hopping around, and the dog (we'll call him J) started giving him the eyes >.> Then he started growling. Superior told J to knock it off, and Tristan and him go on talking. Then J 'attacks' (maybe a strong word...) Finn.
> He was mostly alright, but he had about a one inch gash on his gumline. It was bleeding, but had stopped by the time Boyfriend got Finn home. We consulted a vet, and he said that if Finn was acting fine and the bleeding had stopped there was no need to bring him in last night, but we've got an appointment in a few hours. v.v
> 
> I'm a little upset because this dog is known for not being particularly friendly and it's like... have the foresight to NOT bring your dog to events like this? ):


I wouldn't know where to reference!! So apologies to those that don't particularly want to hear the story again!

In May a car ran off the road on the property where I have a flat. The owners of the flat live in main house which is mostly in front of me. The driver demolished the gate/fence hit my car (1995 mercedes 320S) and stopped just short of the house, breaking a window and damaging the heating unit (forget what its called). Merc was not insured because it was not the car I was driving, just started trying to sell it. It was very traumatic all round and the driver so nearly lost her life. Ambulance crew will usually cut a person from a vehicle, but they decided 'drop the back of the seat and just get her out' (actually, at the time I thought it was a bloke!!). If she had been wearing a seatbelt, she would have walked away.

To start the cop on our case was trying to find out drivers insurance details for me, but then house owner (J) was helping me try find out. It was 3 weeks before driver started to recover so there was very little info for 6 or 7 weeks. After months of no joy, and asking my usual insurer if they could help I decided i would have to go to disputes tribunal. Wrote a letter to driver hoping the thought of that would prompt some help from her/her family. (J) had spoken to someone in the family but they never followed through with any promised help. Sister of driver met me and claimed not to know about my car and they would pay something. Two months later after hearing nothing I applied to disputes tribunal applying for $4999.

So just the other day I had the disputes hearing. The judge/mediator told me it was up to me to prove negligence. I was totally unprepared for that. One driver, one moving vehicle, enters private property and causes damage. But not liable. So I lose everything. 


Had an interview for working as a Health Care Assistant at the hospital the day after disputes hearing, and I completely failed that, so not in good headspace at the moment. Not really sure what to do yet :S


----------



## TuyaGirl

@BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 I am so sorry you had to part ways with Cherokee. I know how much you loved that horse. But seems you did the right thing, as it was affecting you too much. Sometimes we have to get rid of negativity in our lives for our sanity's sake *Hugs*
@Zexious Although I am not a people person I am not a fan of saying 'no', and I like to please, so I get you. But with age I am starting to feel better and not as guilty for the use of that word  I am happy for the courage you had to tell them you were not going. I cannot imagine the amount of stress you were dealing with, to the point of making your hair fall off, so kudos to you!
We are starting to copy the Halloween tradition in here, but it's not something ingrained yet. Kids don't go from door to door and it resumes to some bar / disco parties  We do have some other tradition, but on November 1st, where kids go from door to door, no mask, with a bread bag, and receive candies, cakes, dry fruits, pomegranates… 
Sorry to hear about Finn. But we would like pictures? 

@PoptartShop Aww, your parents with Promise, so cute!! It's really nice that they come to visit her sometimes  About Halloween, well, it's the same in here: Bars = drunk kids, lol! At least you had some fun, margaritas and money  Glad Promise is ready to get back into work again!
@Walkamile Whoopie pies sound delicious! I bet they love them  I hope Misty's problem gets fixed easily, I don't have personal experience with that sort of issue to share. I wish I could stay home everyday too. I would be happy if I could go to the barn everyday 
@JCnGrace Poor Flash, lol! At least you got there, even if it took you double the time. Sidenote: I always remember Rosco P. Coltrane's dog, lol! I wonder how Tuya would behave with just a rope on her neck, but yeah, I guess I will pass, although she goes well in a halter (in an enclosure area). Yep, more consistency would seem to work on your horse's issues. Same goes for me 

@phantomhorse13 You got yourself the cutest helper (Kestrel) - They grow too fast, don't they? Good to hear you are catching up, there's life after potatoes  I am not a fan of graveyards - not because I am scared, just because I don't deal with death well - but that one 'screams' peace to me 

@ShirtHotTeez Sorry you had to prove other driver's fault. That makes not much sense to me either. Don't let that affect the rest of your life though. Stay focused and positive! 
@gingerscout I like your life moto, lol!


We don't celebrate Halloween here, but we had a holiday on November 1st, so I got the chance to see Tuya  BO had already left to the horse fair, so I took care of all the animals at the barn. Everything hurts today, lol!! By these days I know ahead I have no time for even thinking of riding, so I just let my girl out while doing chores. She is looking better and better, whew! 
BO had hidden the barn keys and he told me to call him so as he would tell me where he had left them. I called twice. He never answered or called back, glad I found them, but I lost 1 HOUR looking around. I swear than man looks like a child on Disneyland when it comes this time of year… What if it was a colic case or something?? Never happened before, oh well...
I hope the weather holds up for the weekend, it has been raining a lot lately. Whole days. I was afraid Tuya had not been out for some days, but thankfully she had. I know her, lol!

Happy weekend everyone!!


----------



## PoptartShop

@JCnGrace omg yes, definitely eased my mind a TON! She really has been taking good care of her wound, changing the bandages & giving her the antibiotics daily. My trainer really is so good with her. Just really happy she's back to work, because THAT means she will be coming home within a few weeks lol.  Miss her so much. Wow, that lady has her hands full with all those vet bills. Ugh! Awww poor Cutter, mortified over some does! :lol: Glad Gamble came to the rescue! 
@TuyaGirl aw, glad you got to see your girl. I'm sure you are sore from all those barn chores! :lol: Glad you found the keys too, gosh! What a day lol. So happy to hear Tuya is looking better. <3 She is so beautiful! We need pictures soon!
Gonna rain tonight here, ugh. It's been sunny the last few days, but I knew the rain would come again soon enough. :icon_rolleyes: Would be nice if you could get some more Tuya time this weekend! 

I confess, I am so happy it's Friday...excited to see Promise tomorrow. Can't wait to talk to the trainer & see how she's been doing back into work, makes me so happy! I miss her ugh! Really sucks not seeing her every day, but I know it isn't forever.

SO, REALLY COOL FACT! LOL. Yesterday, I was super bored, so I looked up Promise's pedigree (I have before of course), so I was like hmm I wonder what her sire looks like...well, I found pictures of him, he's still breeding & he's made soooo many babies...he is GORGEOUS (some pictures of him below!). SADLY, I couldn't find any photos of her dam, her dam's name is Weeks (cute, right? I looked up her foals & one of them was named Weekends for Love, & Promise's 'name' was Wednesdays Only so I thought that was cute lol!). 

More info on her sire: Warrior's Reward - Spendthrift Farm - Thoroughbred Stallion Farm

But, what's REAAAALLY cool is...& kinda crazy...so, yeah I was bored & looked up her sire's stud record. Above Promise's name (well, her racing name, Wednesdays Only, it was in alphabetical order), her sire had a foal named Warrior's Promise in 2016, & THAT foal's dam was Promise Me More....CRAZY RIGHT????????????????? I NEVER KNEW that! So it's crazy I named her Promise! :O Like, it was meant to be! Really cool I thought.

Tomorrow I'll be super busy, the boyfriend is doing a charity event all day so that gives ME time to clean the house (yay), do laundry & I gotta make feed bags to bring to the trainer for Promise. Gotta run to the feed store in the AM, then do the bags & I also need to go grocery shopping lol. Then I will RELAX! I need to dye my hair too though, well the roots lol. I've been so lazy the past few months, so my hair is like..super light brown at the top & black everywhere else. :lol:

Gonna be a busy workday today, lots of case filing to do, blah. I hope everyone has a lovely weekend! <3


----------



## Zexious

@PoptartShop - Happy Friday! I hope you have a wonderful weekend with Promise and get a lot accomplished in your lessons
And wow, wow! Is that horse a hunk! The internet can be a real pain sometimes, but it sure is nifty for research purposes! Can you imagine trying to track down information like that 20 years ago? (In theory... I can't imagine either of us doing that in our early childhood haha)
Here's hoping your work day goes quickly so you can start enjoying the weekend!!

@TuyaGirl - Thank you for the kind words <3 Honestly, I think I just get too 'deep' in my own head. I ruminate over things when I should just go with the flow. I used to be better, but I've found this to be the case since my accident.
That sounds like a wonderful holiday! What's the name of it? 
Glad to hear Tuya is feeling better! We need some pictures 8)
That's super frustrating about BO... is there a reason he couldn't tell you where he put them when he was telling you to call him? If he's trusting you with the responsibility of the horses/animals, you'd think trusting you with the key would be a no brainer?
I'll keep you (and hopes for clear weather!) in my thoughts!
@ShirtHotTeez - ._. Oh my gosh, that is absolutely terrifying! 
Even if you don't technically have insurance on the Mercedes, I can't believe it's not covered by HER insurance. I can't think of an instance when you'd be less at fault than when a vehicle is parked and you're nowhere near it?! Even if something had happened that was out of her control (maybe she lost control of the vehicle, or had some sort of medical emergency while driving that rendered her briefly unresponsive, provoking the crash) I would still assume it would be her/her insurance's responsibility. (Of course I am glad that she's on the road to recovery!)
I'm so, so sorry that you're going through this, and all that ways it's effecting your life. Really, she should do the right thing and accept responsibility. I know I would ): Stay strong!! I'm here if you ever need someone to chat with.

@gingerscout - That's a bummer you're working such long days (Boyfriend frequently works 80+ hour work weeks right now, so I can pseudo-sort of relate... but not really), but the weight loss sounds like a positive! I'm sure I missed it elsewhere in the thread, but what're you looking for in a new horse?

@JCnGrace - Low maintenance animals are such a blessing! We've got two cats, a four-ish year old flame point Siamese and a senior (probably going on 16 years!) Maine ****. The Siamese, Spoopy, is a money pit like you wouldn't believe. Every six months like clockwork he has a "flare up" with his urinary tract and requires a trip to the vet. Usually it's <$500, but the last visit was well into the four figures. The Maine ****, on the other hand (who I have owned for 14 years now, after inheriting him from a friend of the family) has maybe had to go to the vet once in the time that I've owned him. Maybe. (to be fair, they are strictly indoor so no yearly vaccinations) Why can't all pets be like that? xD
Too funny about the fire breathing deer xD I love all the memes about the things horses are afraid of vs the things they aren't. One time Gator spooked an an open front jumping boot that was sitting under a mounting block. Yup.
Do you have any pictures of the deer that hang out on your property? Deer are some of my most favorite animals. c:
(ps, I also hate when HF eats my reply. It inevitably happens just when I get comfortable and forget to copy...)

@Caledonian - You are 100% correct. After talking with some of Boyfriend's coworkers, it's clear that the GM just doesn't want to admit that J is a bad dog ):
Have any ghost stories from your work? c: What line of business are you in? (if that's not too creepy to ask, ha) I have a friend who works for a museum (one of the big, state 'Nature and Science' museums). On one hand I'd like to have a paranormal experience that solidifies my belief, but on the other I'd probably be scared out of my mind. I have two stories worth telling, if anyone is ever curious.
A fire festival!? That sounds so cool! What does something like that entail? --I know you didn't have any concrete Halloween plans, but I hope it was a good one anyway!


Here are our pumpkins!









I'll upload a picture of SpiderFinn tomorrow, but here's a normal one to tide everyone over xD









So, for those who asked, GM did immediately offer to pay for the vet bill. I am glad that he did the right thing in that regard, but wish he'd be a little more proactive and not bring J to events like this ): He has another dog who is very sweet--maybe just bring her from now on? 
In any case, we went to the vet and got the all clear. As luck would have it, this coincided with the boosters that Finn needed so it really wasn't an inconvenience. The exam fee was $40, which I'm not about to split hairs over. We told GM not to worry about it.

My confession for the day... when it rains, it pours ): I found out yesterday that my department at work is being eliminated. Part of me saw this coming, but because I work 100% remotely (and therefore can't like.. 'read the room/atmosphere') it was still a bit of a shock. More than that, working remotely also means conversation with my boss can be pretty spotty. So I've asked if there are any positions I could transition into or submit a resume for, but things are pretty up in the air. It could mean a move, or a drastic lifestyle change--going from hanging out at home in sweats every day to office life. I'm confident in my ability to find something new, but I'm still pretty bummed. I loved my job as a writer/editor.
The good news is that Boyfriend makes decent enough money that none of our lifestyle will be compromised. Maybe this will be a blessing in disguise, and I'll find something even better :')

My goodness that was a long post :') 
Happy weekend, everyone.


----------



## JCnGrace

@*gingerscout*, hang in there you'll have the job down pat in no time.



@*TuyaGirl*, good news on Tuya looking better! Since the weekend is here I hope you get to spend some quality time with the lovely lady instead of having to do barn chores.

@*PoptartShop*, WOW Promise's sire is a looker! How interesting all the things you were able to look up. Your Saturday sounds like a busy one but the best part will be getting to go visit your horse.

@*Zexious*, I don't have any pictures of the deer, sorry. Somewhere I have some hard copy pictures of a fawn the dogs attacked and hubby brought it to the house for me to nurse back to health. They had punctured the lining of his lung but didn't collapse his lung so the vet just had me giving him antibiotics to ward off pneumonia. He was doing very well until he escaped his pen in the garage and the dogs finished the job that time so not a happy ending. 


Yes on the ghost stories please, I love 'em!


I'm sorry about your job. Why do companies seem to have a bad habit of doing this right at beginning of the holiday season? Not like there isn't already enough stress this time of year. The company my stepdaughter works for has done that to her twice, each time she got a good severance package and now they hire her as a sub-contractor so she's made out pretty good. That would still make me nervous not knowing if I'd still have a job from one contract to the other. 


Does the vet know why your one cat gets frequent UTI's? We had a cat show up here obviously a pet because he was very friendly and neutered. One day he was just laying around and would leave a blood spot so we tossed him in a carrier and took him to the vet. UTI. Shortly after being done with his meds he disappeared. I told hubby he must have just come to make us spend money on him to make him feel better and then went back home. LOL


You guys did great on your pumpkin carving! I haven't done one since I was kid but I would do good just making a typical jack o lantern face be recognizable.




Good visit today. I made sausage gravy and biscuits which was at her request for brunch. She's a good cook so I don't know why she thinks mine's better. I even have to make that for her when I go to her house. LOL That was about the extent of my day. Cutter was over his deer fright.


----------



## gingerscout

we once had a dog that had what was called split heat cycles, she would go into heat then a week later go back into it.. we did that for 6 months and after a few tests we found it easier to spay


I love Biscuits and gravy, I have a super easy recipe, which always turns out good


I have plenty of ghost stories, grew up in a super active house, neighbors house was worse. I did some beginner ghost hunting as a teen into early 20's, saw and heard a lot, I still see them occasionally its a creepy feeling, setting up an audio recorder and asking questions, and then once in a while you got a clear response.. I gave it up, got the bejeesus scared out of me a few times, and said nope no more for me.. last one I saw was 4 or so months ago, actually on my bus of all places, 6 am on a rainy thunderstorm day, no kids on, on way to first stop, rounded a corner with a streetlight and looked in mirror and saw a girl we made eye contact, stopped the bus turned on the lights and she was gone, got up and walked the bus nothing, I have had some people tell me I am sensitive, but I don't buy it.. I know I have seen things I can't explain, looked at people I could see through but right in front of me, heard voices on recorders I never heard when I recorded it.. I don't go looking for it anymore


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

Zexious said:


> @PoptartShop - Happy Friday! I hope you have a wonderful weekend with Promise and get a lot accomplished in your lessons
> And wow, wow! Is that horse a hunk! The internet can be a real pain sometimes, but it sure is nifty for research purposes! Can you imagine trying to track down information like that 20 years ago? (In theory... I can't imagine either of us doing that in our early childhood haha)
> Here's hoping your work day goes quickly so you can start enjoying the weekend!!
> 
> @TuyaGirl - Thank you for the kind words <3 Honestly, I think I just get too 'deep' in my own head. I ruminate over things when I should just go with the flow. I used to be better, but I've found this to be the case since my accident.
> That sounds like a wonderful holiday! What's the name of it?
> Glad to hear Tuya is feeling better! We need some pictures 8)
> That's super frustrating about BO... is there a reason he couldn't tell you where he put them when he was telling you to call him? If he's trusting you with the responsibility of the horses/animals, you'd think trusting you with the key would be a no brainer?
> I'll keep you (and hopes for clear weather!) in my thoughts!
> 
> @ShirtHotTeez - ._. Oh my gosh, that is absolutely terrifying!
> Even if you don't technically have insurance on the Mercedes, I can't believe it's not covered by HER insurance. I can't think of an instance when you'd be less at fault than when a vehicle is parked and you're nowhere near it?! Even if something had happened that was out of her control (maybe she lost control of the vehicle, or had some sort of medical emergency while driving that rendered her briefly unresponsive, provoking the crash) I would still assume it would be her/her insurance's responsibility. (Of course I am glad that she's on the road to recovery!)
> I'm so, so sorry that you're going through this, and all that ways it's effecting your life. Really, she should do the right thing and accept responsibility. I know I would ): Stay strong!! I'm here if you ever need someone to chat with.
> 
> @gingerscout - That's a bummer you're working such long days (Boyfriend frequently works 80+ hour work weeks right now, so I can pseudo-sort of relate... but not really), but the weight loss sounds like a positive! I'm sure I missed it elsewhere in the thread, but what're you looking for in a new horse?
> 
> @JCnGrace - Low maintenance animals are such a blessing! We've got two cats, a four-ish year old flame point Siamese and a senior (probably going on 16 years!) Maine ****. The Siamese, Spoopy, is a money pit like you wouldn't believe. Every six months like clockwork he has a "flare up" with his urinary tract and requires a trip to the vet. Usually it's <$500, but the last visit was well into the four figures. The Maine ****, on the other hand (who I have owned for 14 years now, after inheriting him from a friend of the family) has maybe had to go to the vet once in the time that I've owned him. Maybe. (to be fair, they are strictly indoor so no yearly vaccinations) Why can't all pets be like that? xD
> Too funny about the fire breathing deer xD I love all the memes about the things horses are afraid of vs the things they aren't. One time Gator spooked an an open front jumping boot that was sitting under a mounting block. Yup.
> Do you have any pictures of the deer that hang out on your property? Deer are some of my most favorite animals. c:
> (ps, I also hate when HF eats my reply. It inevitably happens just when I get comfortable and forget to copy...)
> 
> @Caledonian - You are 100% correct. After talking with some of Boyfriend's coworkers, it's clear that the GM just doesn't want to admit that J is a bad dog ):
> Have any ghost stories from your work? c: What line of business are you in? (if that's not too creepy to ask, ha) I have a friend who works for a museum (one of the big, state 'Nature and Science' museums). On one hand I'd like to have a paranormal experience that solidifies my belief, but on the other I'd probably be scared out of my mind. I have two stories worth telling, if anyone is ever curious.
> A fire festival!? That sounds so cool! What does something like that entail? --I know you didn't have any concrete Halloween plans, but I hope it was a good one anyway!
> 
> 
> Here are our pumpkins!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll upload a picture of SpiderFinn tomorrow, but here's a normal one to tide everyone over xD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, for those who asked, GM did immediately offer to pay for the vet bill. I am glad that he did the right thing in that regard, but wish he'd be a little more proactive and not bring J to events like this ): He has another dog who is very sweet--maybe just bring her from now on?
> In any case, we went to the vet and got the all clear. As luck would have it, this coincided with the boosters that Finn needed so it really wasn't an inconvenience. The exam fee was $40, which I'm not about to split hairs over. We told GM not to worry about it.
> 
> My confession for the day... when it rains, it pours ): I found out yesterday that my department at work is being eliminated. Part of me saw this coming, but because I work 100% remotely (and therefore can't like.. 'read the room/atmosphere') it was still a bit of a shock. More than that, working remotely also means conversation with my boss can be pretty spotty. So I've asked if there are any positions I could transition into or submit a resume for, but things are pretty up in the air. It could mean a move, or a drastic lifestyle change--going from hanging out at home in sweats every day to office life. I'm confident in my ability to find something new, but I'm still pretty bummed. I loved my job as a writer/editor.
> The good news is that Boyfriend makes decent enough money that none of our lifestyle will be compromised. Maybe this will be a blessing in disguise, and I'll find something even better :')
> 
> My goodness that was a long post :')
> Happy weekend, everyone.


Thanks @Zexious

...and


> I have two stories worth telling, if anyone is ever curious.


That's a tease, now you have to tell!!


----------



## Caledonian

@*JCnGrace* – honestly I’ve never experienced a ‘ghost’ and, until lately, I’d have raised an eyebrow at someone saying that there’s a strange atmosphere and I’ve been in some creepy places. Oddly, the place that’s changed the most, was always bright and airy and not one of the dark claustrophobic rooms. Possibly, it’s just the building work and upheaval. 

Aww, poor Cutter, these deer are notoriously vicious LOL I’m glad he’s settled.The gravy and biscuits sound good; food always tastes better when someone else cooks it for you! I always think mine’s awful but I’ve only made one person really ill :Angel: – my uncle, poor guy. LOL

@*PoptartShop* – that’s a good-looking horse! Hope you had a good weekend with Promise.. 

@*TuyaGirl* – That sounds like hard work, it’s good that you got to see Tuya but a shame that you had to do all of the chores. 

@*gingerscout* – I wouldn’t look for it either and I certainly couldn’t live in a house with a history of ghosts. 

@*Zexious* - I’d love to read your stories and great pumpkins. No, it’s not too creepy to ask: I’m an Education Officer. I work in military history, with a range of people from serving soldiers to schools. I’m based in one of our Castles.

I was told this one by another member of staff and apparently there are records to back-up the story. 

About sixty years ago, the building was empty, dark and dank with only a few security guards at the gate. Due to a parade in town, they decided to use the bedrooms on the top floor. 

As one man arrived to stay the night, another was moving out, which meant that he’d be on his own. With no other choice, he climbed three flights of stone spiral staircases in the turret and walked along the corridor to reach his bedroom. 

He lay awake and listened to the building settling, it was at that point that he heard something moving above his head. He sat-up and listened, staring into the darkness. There were footsteps walking across the ceiling, complete with creaking, breaks in stride and gaps. He panicked and scrambled for the light when he remembered that he was alone and on the top floor, with only the pitched roof above. The footsteps continued until early morning. He left the next day tired and glad that he wouldn’t have to return.

Years later, he met the man who’d moved out as he arrived. The other man said that he’d never felt happy in his room and had asked about the person who passed his room and walked overhead every morning. He’d been told ‘no one’ and had been shown a blocked-off corridor. He'd packed his bags and left that evening to stay with friends.

Intrigued rather than scared, he researched the building and found that, during the early 1800s, a walkway ran along the roof to allow soldiers to keep an eye on the surrounding area. A young solder had been found dead on the walkway, sitting with his musket at his side, eyes wide and his face twisted in terror. The cause of death was never found and few agreed to stay on the roof, which resulted in many documented disciplinary cases.

Possibly, the footsteps belong to the young soldier still doing his duty. The question is: what scared him to death? Perhaps it was one of the other ghosts!:evil:


Confession: it’s Guy Fawkes night on Monday so I thought we’d have bonfires, fireworks, flashes and loud bangs all night. It’s raining and windy which seems to have chased everyone inside. It’s wonderfully peaceful! I’m hoping to ride tomorrow if the weather improves.


I hope everyone’s having a good weekend :wave:. I'm away to :ZZZ:


----------



## phantomhorse13

@*blue eyed pony* : I have to confess I read what you asked as "r2d2" also.. needless to say, I am not a gamer! I am glad you have other interests to keep you occupied. 

@*JCnGrace* : the graveyard is connected to a historic Church, and currently the trustees of that church pay for lawn upkeep. However, we do help out as needed (eg, when the spring tornado took out a couple of their trees, we cleaned them up along with our own). How funny that Cutter took exception to those specific doe.. wonder what it was about them? 

@*Walkamile* : hope Misty is doing better with the diarrhea. was it metronidazole (Flagyl) the vet prescribed? 

@*PoptartShop* : glad Promise is doing so well. loved seeing pics of her sire and hearing about her family. you obviously picked the right name! 

@*Caledonian* : it seems like construction can often make spirits more active. I am actually somewhat worried about that, as we hope to take part of the old house down at some point.. I didn't know you worked in a castle - no wonder its such an interesting place! 

@*gingerscout* : that is a crazy schedule! I hope you are taking care of yourself, because weight loss is good but making yourself malnourished is not. hope you have some luck with your horse search soon (tho with working those hours, would you have time to go see a horse even if you found one?!). I love watching the ghost hunter shows, but would never be brave enough to do it - I am amazed you can sleep at night!

@*ShirtHotTeez* : I had trouble liking that post, as that is the craziest thing I have ever heard. If that driver wasn't at fault and negligent, what does the judge think happened - your car (and the fence) threw themselves into that driver's path?! :evil: is there some sort of appeal process? 

@*TuyaGirl* : glad that you got some barn time, even if you were sore afterwards. how frustrating to have to search for the keys (and as you said, thank goodness no emergency!). 

@*Zexious* : those pumpkins are AMAZING!! glad Finn is doing better (and he is so stinking cute). sorry to hear about the upcoming work changes - I hope this will present an even better opportunity for you.


For those interested in the ghost stories, here is a great example of stuff that happens around here. I was filling the water tank one morning and went to take some pics of the horses in the pretty light. This was a series of pictures I got using the burst feature on my phone:






I had no idea anything was out of the ordinary about it until I uploaded them to my computer.. and sure couldn't miss that orb!


I got some more saddle time this week, despite momma nature being all over the place. All the stories are in my journal. 

Tuesday, George:


















Wednesday, George:









Thursday, Phin:









Hope everyone is having a good weekend!


----------



## gingerscout

my neighbors house growing up was so bad it had a priest out to do a real exorcism 3 times.. the scariest thing that ever happened to me in my life happened in that house.. and there were more than 10 experiences, they were from a country in Europe and she used to tell me her house had 10 ghosts, and none of them liked strangers.. some of the stuff I saw was nuts, but some of her stories would make you wet yourself.. I don't know how they lived in that house for years. I grew up in a house that was more poltergeist activity, things moving, thrown at you, breaking, voices, it was terrible to be there alone, even in the day.. learned to never take a shower there alone, or go into basement at night alone. and it wasn't just me, my brother, his ex wife, my mom, my 2 aunts, my cousins, friends.. etc all had experiences there over the years.. The house I am in now, I found out 2 years after I moved in that a guy had died in my daughters bedroom years ago, and for a time she was scared sh**less to be in there alone, with the door closed, or her light and the hall light off


----------



## Zexious

@gingerscout - Wow, those are some pretty crazy experiences! You should write a book! c:
@phantomhorse13 - That's what I'm hoping! Fingers crossed!
Love those gorgeous pictures of fall--what's the winter like in Pennsylvania? (Also, you know me: I have to comment on the orange bridle. You always have the most vibrant tack! I'm jealous  )
And that video is really something! I like how it almost appears to be walking alongside Phin. He really does have a friend!
@Caledonian - What an amazing job that must be! And such a scenic location! --But I could also see how something like that could get a little creepy once the sun goes down. 
That story is exactly the type of thing that I would, without fail, think of anytime I'd be alone in a building like that xD
I once read a story online (one of those compilations... like "15 fast food workers discuss their rudest customer" or "10 Police Officers talk about the one case they can't explain" --I actually think it was the latter), in any case the tl;dr was that the landlord of a low-income housing unit hadn't received rent from (or seen) the tenant in several months. The door was locked and bolted from the inside, so the landlord contacted the police to gain entrance back into the unit.
They found the tenant (who had previously been young and healthy) deceased in the shower. The autopsy revealed that she also had "died of fright". Ugh, it definitely makes me uneasy wondering what people who passed away in this manner saw!
Did you end up having a night ride?? c:
@ShirtHotTeez - Well, since you insist!  Teehee, just kidding! I put them in the body of the message!
@JCnGrace - Noooo D; Poor baby. ): Still, it was very sweet of you to bring it in and try to nurse it back to health. Baby deer are especially, exceptionally cute. Have you seen that viral video of the Russian man rehabbing a fawn with a broken leg, then releasing it back into the wild? I cry nearly every time. 
That's exactly what I said about the job... Right before the holidays, inevitably! I think it's because, going into the last fiscal quarter of the year, companies are straining to make budgets and deadlines. I understand why they're making the change, but that doesn't make it any less crappy haha!
Oh my gosh, that's too funny about your neighbor kitty! Animals are way more aware of things than we give them credit for  
My Siamese has something called "Lower Urinary Tract Disease" which is a stress related disorder that causes infections, and in one case a blockage. However, this cat lives literally the least stressful life I can imagine, making it all the more frustrating xD He is now living separate from our other animals, he has a drinking fountain, he's on a prescription diet, we douse our room in "feliway" for him... His "special needs" are a bit of a pain, but there's nothing I wouldn't do for my babies :')
I'm not a big fan of gravy, but I loooove biscuits. There was a study done recently that came to the conclusion that food actually does taste better when someone else makes it! It has something to do with becoming acclimated to the scent of the food as you're preparing it, rather than having an immediate and singular introduction to the taste. Pretty interesting, right?

So, neither of the 'ghost stories' are anything too crazy. I've never had anything thrown at me, never seen an apparition... but I think these are still moderately interesting! (Come to think of it, I believe I may have told these stories elsewhere on the forum once or twice, but I digress...!)
My first experience happened when I was a child, and I had first moved to Colorado. My parents and I were living in an apartment while they searched for a house, and we had brought the family dog and cat with us. So, despite being only seven or so, there would be very brief stints of time while I'd be alone in the apartment while my parents walked our dog. 
I had just gotten home from school, my mom had taken our dog out, and I was sitting on my bed in my room. Suddenly, the door began to open and close, open and close. Each time it would open to the full extent of the hinges, just short of hitting the wall of my bedroom, and each time I could hear the 'jam' click into place. There were maybe three cycles, before the door stopped midway. I could see into the living room--into an empty living room apartment. There were no windows open, no other doors open. Interestingly, I don't remember being afraid. Still, it has stayed with me all these years.

I think the next story is a little more interesting.
I'm sure several of you remember that from my late teens to early twenties I shared a house (my house, ha!) in Colorado with a small group of roommates. One of the roommates had a pretty serious drinking problem (we'll call him B)--to the point that every night we'd find him passed out on the couch, empty bottle of liquor in hand. 
He, myself, and one other person shared the upstairs. I had the master bedroom which was the whole "right wing" of the house from the stairs, and the "left wing" was comprised of his bedroom, another girl's bedroom, a shared bathroom, and some other random spaces. During this time that he was drinking heavily, I would sometimes catch him stumbling into my room late at night. Looking back I realize how problematic and creepy this was, but at the time I thought nothing of it. I just assumed he was drunk and had perhaps mistake my bedroom door for the bathroom door. I would say "B, what are you doing?" He'd shrug, turn around, and stumble back to his bedroom.
One night around 3/4am, I distinctly heard my door open and heard someone enter my room. I grumbled and rolled over to turn on my light to shoo him away--I didn't even look towards the door--when I did this the lightbulb inside my lamp literally exploded. Glass pieces went everywhere and I was again left in the dark. I was scared out of my mind xD I hid under my blankets until the sun came up before cleaning up the mess.
This could be coincidental, but it seems awfully creepy to me...

As for my real confession for today? It's cleaning day in preparation for a visit from my aunt and uncle. Woohoo!


----------



## Walkamile

@phantomhorse13That is what was prescribed. I have the first bottle, good for six days, but won't start her on it until the full 30 day supply comes in. She's fine other than a bit over weight and this little issue. Hopefully 30 days will take care of it.


----------



## JCnGrace

@gingerscout, you must be sensitive to them to have that many experiences in different places. 

@Caledonian, creepy but how cool to work in a castle! 

@phantomhorse13, Phin doesn't look too concerned about his friend.

@Zexious, I'd have been more scared of the door thing than the light bulb thing. 


I think this thread is haunted, I could have swore I posted another reply since the last one showing. However I confess to being a confused mess this weekend. All day Friday I thought is was Saturday, Saturday was Sunday and then today back to Saturday. Add in the time change and I feel like I've lost my frickin' mind! LOL Finally got my Sam's Club shopping done though because hubby wanted to go to Menards. I'm not going back there on a weekend ever again! Time change thing...when I went to the barn the truck clock said it was 6:00 pm, didn't pay any attention on my way back and then I came in the house and the TV said it was 6:11 and I was like "WTH is going on?" Up until that point I hadn't realized the time changed, I thought it was supposed to happen tonight.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@PoptartShop Time will fly and soon you will have your sweet Promise back everyday  OMG her sire is absolutely gorgeous! Look at those dapples!! Aww, so cute that Promise was already a name running in the family, lol!! What are the odds?? Girl that was meant to be!  Hoe you managed to do all the things you planned on weekend
@Zexious The holiday is called… well… terrible to translate, lol - day of all saints?? It's a religious holiday, basically dedicated to honour all saints that ever existed. About BO, yes, he trusts me to take care of the barn along with other older man during the week (I cannot go there), and on previous phone chat he specifically told me to call him and then would let me know where he had put the keys. Which didn't work well for the first time ever… 
Aww, you have cats. I love cats! Don't remind me of vet bills due to urinary tract, because my half Siamese, Zion, has had a few already. So expensive! Plus his food is a veterinary one that helps preventing the flare ups, so each time we buy 7 kilos it's 55 euros!
Your pumpkins look great!! So much talent. And Finn, aww, I LOVE his cute long nose 
I am sorry about the department being eliminated. Keep in high spirits, you will find something, on the same company or elsewhere, I will keep my fingers crossed for you! And I enjoyed reading those stories, I am with JCnGrace, the door one would scare me more, as second one was an habitué and maybe just a coincidence. But still… 
@gingerscout if you have such encounters that often, maybe you do have something within you. I saw someone once, when I was very young, somehow I never forgot that, heck I didn't even know she was dead until many years after, in conversation with my parents, they told me it was impossible that I had seen her because she had died before I was born. I mentioned her as 'the cat lady sitting on the rocking chair'. Matched the description. Scary to me when I found out, but not anymore. 
@JCnGrace Glad Cutter came out of the horse-eating deer phase  And seems it was quite a pleasant visit, the food sounded yummi  The holiday got me all confused on the days of the week, as I only worked Friday, than weekend again, today I was so lost when the alarm rang...
@Caledonian nice story! I wonder if that poor soldier died because of what he saw?
Are you going to Guy Fawkes night? Sounds really nice. Hope you had the chance to ride.
@phantomhorse13 That's clearly visible, and does not seem to be a shade or light angle. Weird. Glad you had saddle time  I love the trees shades


Weekend flew by, especially when I had lots to do at the barn (the older man is only in charge of feeding, watering and throwing some shavings into the stables). I wanted to leave the horse's 'beds' in good shape, so as when I get there next week they are not drowning in layers and layers of shavings. It's only once a year, thank goodness! That's why I quit going to the horse fair myself, for the most amazing it might be, does not replace the ease of mind it gives me to let my old fart out and leave all clean. 
And I still had the time to groom her and do her feet. I tied her to the wall, lift her hoof, then started to see her going down in the rear, thought 'here we go again', and when put her hoof down realized she was just doing a loooot of strength to pee a tiny bit so as the horses in front would know she was in heat, lol! Plus kuddos to me because I used a hoof knife for the first time ever, lol!  She was shedding sole a lot, and I realized that some spots along the frog were not coming off and had different texture. They were bar, that were crushing the frog a bit, so off they came. Although I am left handed I think I did pretty good. And might be a coincidence, but Tuya was very willing to give me her hooves, and after started to lick and chew a lot. I hope she was happy too 


Happy Monday everyone!!


----------



## blue eyed pony

Guys... I have a confession to make.

5 days late, 8000-odd words behind, I decided on a whim to participate in NaNoWriMo this year. So I smashed out 3500 words in a bit over two hours. It's very tempting to stay up all night tonight, but I can't, I have to keep a human-ish sleeping pattern because I'm starting a new job soon.

I work in Google Docs though so I can work on my novel literally anywhere.

I would post excerpts here, but it's not exactly horse related


----------



## PoptartShop

@Zexious thank you!!!   Yeah, he really is handsome! I was like woah! LOL. I know, it's crazy! Omg, I love your pumpkins! How cute, they came out great!
& he is so adorable. He looks so comfy. I'm glad they offered to pay for the vet bill, but exactly, maybe only bring the sweet dog? Can't risk bringing that dog in public anymore that's for sure! $40 is way cheaper than what I thought it would be, thank goodness.
Oh no about work, I hope you can find something similar or something that won't change your dynamic too much. I know change sucks. :sad: It may be a blessing in disguise, yes, think of it like that! 
@TuyaGirl
@JCnGrace he really is! :O Yeah, seeing her made my weekend. I was dying for Friday all week. Omg your days are all mixed up LOL I hate when that happens. & the time change on top of it, screws everything up. Ugh!
@Caledonian thank you, I did! Missed her so much!!! Nothing wrong with a peaceful rainy night. I hope you got to ride though. 
@phantomhorse13 yes, it was definitely meant to be! <3 Wow, that's crazy about the orb! :O Definitely spooky!! Love the saddle time, and the fall scenery. So beautiful!  Living vicariously through you...I can't wait to get back in the saddle again lol. Missing the trails!
@blue eyed pony awww that is really cool. I bet it is great!! & yay for a new job, that is awesome!

I confess, I had a nice weekend but it went by too fast...& UGH not happy about the time change.

I saw Promise on Friday night, although she wasn't super happy/excited to see me like she usually is. I think it's affecting her too, not seeing me EVERY day anymore. :sad: Soon enough though. & Saturday night I lunged her with my trainer. It went REALLY well. Like, wow! HUGE improvements on the lunge. She's moving better, she feels better since the chiro, she's gaining muscles...just so much better. So happy with the progress. She's such a pleasure to lunge now!

She should be home before Thanksgiving, so that's exciting...just needs to fly by!

I plan on lunging her Wednesday night, boyfriend volunteered to feed the 2 horses at the barn so I can go see her after work.  My trainer wants me to start lunging her while she's there too, so I can learn and when she's home I can continue it. 

Her scrape is also healing beautifully, I was able to help change the bandage Saturday & the skin is already growing back, won't be much of a scar at all. Whew. Stitches should come out this week!

I finally dyed my roots this weekend, thank goodness. Got a lot done around the house too. Yesterday just relaxed.

Not looking forward to leaving work & getting to the barn in the dark, that'll make me just wanna go to sleep LOL :lol:


----------



## phantomhorse13

@Ginerscout : I always wondered how people could remain in houses like those! I don't think I could live in the old house.. the stuff in our place is pretty non-malicious. we have tvs and radios that turn themselves on and we sometimes have stuff moved around (or in a couple cases, stuff neither myself or my DH have ever seen before appeared).

@Zexious : winter here isn't supposed to be terrible. it gets cold and does snow, but normal normally severe. well lately momma nature knows no normal any more. each winter since I have moved here has been different - everything from -40F to warm enough to ride in a tshirt in feb. I am honestly afraid for this winter, as if all this rain turns to snow, we will be buried. The orange tack is for hunting season, though I do admit the color grows on me every time I use it. Your FLUTD kitty is very lucky to have you, as many of them wind up dumped in shelters. Your ghost stories are fascinating in that I can't imagine a "rational" explanation, especially for the light bulb. I have had lots of bulbs burn out over the years, but never explode!

@Walkamile : I don't know what form it comes in for horses or how your vet told you to give it, but the type given to dogs tastes TERRIBLE. if you find your horse won't eat it in the feed, I can give you some suggestions for what to mix it with to syringe it (that hopefully won't make the loose stool any worse).

@JCnGrace : this time change this way always seems natural to me.. but boy does the one in the spring through me for a loop. We inevitably find clocks all week that we haven't remembered to change.

@TuyaGirl : good for you for doing your own trimming! That is a lot of hard work.

@blue eyed pony : had to google what NaNoWriMo was - what a fun idea! writing a whole novel in a month is serious business. what is yours about?

@PoptartShop : thanksgiving will be here before you know it and Promise will be home! very exciting to hear the healing is going well. I would be curious to see pics.


Yesterday was a busy but fun day here. We started out going to Lowe's to buy another chest freezer, since DH came home with over 100 pounds of elk meat. While we were there, we found my early christmas present:











I confess, the current still washer works, but it ties the clothes into tight twisted knots.. which not only doesn't get them clean (dirt tie-dye anyone?) but sometimes actually shreds them. I actually hate the machine and dread doing laundry because of it. Only the bulk cycle doesn't seem to do this, so that washer will be going out to the horse laundry once the new one arrives!


After shopping, DH and I got George and Phin out. The whole story is in my journal.



















Today, its raining again - go figure. It may or may not stop tomorrow night..


----------



## Walkamile

Thanks @PhantomHorse, just started it tonight as the rest came in today. Its pill form, so I pulverized them and added to her ration balancer. With that I add garlic powder (springtime inc) and just in case, a 1/2 handful of Walka's senior feed to entice her. 



Put her nose in it and ate it up, thank goodness Hopefully the rest of the 2x's daily for the next 30 days go as smoothly.


----------



## JCnGrace

@TuyaGirl, good on you for being able to use a hoof knife, I'm in awe. I still don't trust myself with one after all these years. Nippers and a rasp I can do but don't like to do. 

@blue eyed pony, I'd love to read excerpts from your writing! 

@PoptartShop, school is being hard on poor Promise because I'm pretty sure I'm seeing a boo boo above her left eye. 


NICE @phantomhorse13! Let us know how well they clean, I keep getting conflicting reports on front loaders every time I tell someone that's what I want. Our neighbor across the road was shelling his corn tonight until it started raining on him.

@Walkamile, how lucky she's not a picky eater!


Not such a good day here. Hubby has been having chest pain and at first thought it was acid reflux since he's been dealing with that lately but he called his cardiologist today and the office told him that his doc was actually in Salem today seeing patients and to get to the hospital. Doc doesn't think it's acid reflux at all and hubby has to have a heart cath next Tues. In the meantime they started him on meds to expand his arteries and keep the blood pumping through. Keep your fingers crossed they don't have to split him open again. It's been almost exactly 10 years since his triple by-pass and they say they're good for 10-15 years. Unfortunately it looks like he's getting the minimum out of them. If he has any more chest pains while on these meds it's an immediate trip to the ER. I wish I'd have thought to ask the doc if stints are a possibility in a by-pass graft but as usual you think of all your questions after you've left. 


Trying to keep him calm is quite the chore. Tonight he was all upset because the announcers on his football game were speaking Spanish. So I brought up the guide and told him he might have better luck switching it to the English speaking channel. Tomorrow is election day so he'll be in a rant all day about politics...I may have to hide the remotes and then break the TV if he figures out how to turn it on without the remote. I may need drugs to keep him asleep for the next week. LOL...kidding


----------



## blue eyed pony

PoptartShop said:


> @blue eyed pony awww that is really cool. I bet it is great!! & yay for a new job, that is awesome!


NaNo is really fun! I've completed once, back in 2014. That WAS a horsey story, but was fanfiction (I took my favourite pairing from a tv show I love and threw them into the professional showjumping scene). I loved writing it. I never actually finished it though - just got to 55k words and then stalled.



phantomhorse13 said:


> @blue eyed pony : had to google what NaNoWriMo was - what a fun idea! writing a whole novel in a month is serious business. what is yours about?


I'm writing a fantasy  My POV character is the Captain of the Royal Guard, but the actual main character is the Crown Prince (who will be crowned King on his eighteenth birthday). At the moment I don't really have a plan... I'm a "pantser", that is, someone who likes to fly by the seat of their pants and let the story mostly write itself.



JCnGrace said:


> @blue eyed pony, I'd love to read excerpts from your writing!


Here's one!  PLEASE note it's not edited AT ALL, it's a very rough first draft, and I will polish it once NaNo is over. I don't censor my characters by the way, this forum autocensored a bad word



> “Come now, Monty, live a little!” Valiant laughed, perched atop a parapet with such casual bravado it was almost difficult to believe one wobble would send him tumbling to his death.
> 
> Live a little. As if the future of the monarchy weren’t in my hands, as if his life wasn’t in my hands.
> 
> “Kha’zuul, do as you will, it’s your funeral,” I muttered. Best to feign nonchalance. If I’d learned one thing in the almost seven years I’d been responsible for the future King’s life and wellbeing, it was that he lived for the horrified reactions his recklessness provoked.
> 
> In hindsight, swearing in front of him was probably not my wisest idea. He hopped off the parapet with a gleeful, mischievous grin. “That’s a new one. What does it mean?”
> 
> “Best not sully your tongue with that word, Highness.” Ah, but I would never dissuade him now his curiosity was piqued. I sighed at his raised eyebrow and offered a begrudging explanation. “I learned it on the battlefield. It’s a Bran’khan word with a terribly vulgar meaning. There’s no direct translation to our tongue.”
> 
> “I don’t believe you. I think you don’t want to admit what you called me.”
> How I wished I could smack the smug grin off his face. But I wouldn’t raise a hand against him, and he knew it. Worse, he was right. I wasn’t exactly lying, but there was a close enough translation. “In essence I called you a pox-ridden *****son.”
> 
> “And by extension that would make my mother a *****.” He thought a moment, and then his grin widened. “I like you, Hale.”
> 
> “Yes, I know. I wish I could say the same of you.”
> 
> “You wound me.”
> 
> “Your pride, maybe.” I smiled despite myself. “You’re more like your father than you realise, Val. I didn’t always like him, but gods, I loved that man.”


----------



## gingerscout

I confess why do both Taco Bells within the 70 mile drive to work from have to close at Midnight.. I was at work and everyone was talking about tacos, I didn't bring a lunch and of course when i got off work I wanted a taco.. annnd of course they were BOTH closed, both of them are on a busy interstate as well. I wound up with 27 hours of overtime on this check.. YAY me..lol, already have an hour today and working Saturday which is all overtime. I had to google the writing contest as well.. but then I remembered it from somewhere in my past someone entered it every year and @phantom... our washer does that sometimes, it drives me up the wall. I don't know how they lived there either, my dad still lives in that house ALONE.. he's nuts..LOL.. Not supposed to get over 40 for next 8 days or so... NOOOO I am NOT ready for that.. winter can stay away.. I rode Renegade bareback in the pouring rain for 90 min.. and it was super windy and leaves blowing in our face.. and HE WAS PERFECT.. he didn't make me feel like I was going to come off once.. and usually he's a turd in the rain


----------



## gingerscout

oh and JC I hope your husband is ok.. Heart problems are not fun


----------



## Zexious

@gingerscout - Aw! Nothing like a good ride!
@JCnGrace - Oh my goodness, how scary! ): I will definitely keep your husband in my thoughts. Were they able to send him home with the meds, or is he currently staying in the hospital until next Tuesday? How did he handle his first bypass? I'll absolutely keep my fingers crossed that he'll need the minimum procedure possible. 
And how are you holding up? I know that of course our sympathy and concern should be mostly geared towards your husband (rightfully so!) but in times like this it's important to not forget the people around them. I wish I could offer more than a shoulder over the internet ):
@Walkamile - Applesauce is another good 'disguise' if she ever does turn her nose up at it! Hopefully it doesn't come to that, of course!
@phantomhorse13 - Boyfriend and I were just recently having that same discussion--when we adopted Spoopy he already had something of a 'waiting list'. There were three other people who wanted him ahead of us, but the (feline-only, no-kill, a little on the picky side) Adoption Center selected us because I had owned my previous cat for such a long time. He was my best friend for 16 years. I always wonder how his life (and mine!) would have been different if he had gone to one of the other three homes. There is nothing I wouldn't do for my pets, and no amount of money I wouldn't pay if they needed it, but I know sadly not all pet owners share my point of view ):
Look at sweet little Kestrel is! And congrats on the new washer/dryer! Appliances sure are nifty these days, aren't they?
What an odd thing for your old washer to do, though! I have never heard of such a thing. At any point did you have someone look at it and diagnose why it was doing that? (For what it's worth, I'd be pretty peeved. Clothes aren't cheap! --Nor are they convenient to purchase, when you live in a gross little town like I do xD)
Absolutely love the photos, as always! What a good boy Phin is! (And what the heck kind of machine is that!?)
@PoptartShop - It's extra dumb because this dog ("J") has apparently gotten after the sweet dog, and has shown aggression towards people... Honestly, I think GM just doesn't want to admit he's bad ): --Unfortunately the rest of the bill ended up being several times that, but those were planned expenses xD
That's so great to hear about Promise--it's a bummer that you're not able to see her as often as you'd like, but I'm excited about the progress she's making! And, like you said, your busy schedule is only temporary. Keep it up, Promise!
@blue eyed pony - Very cool! Keep us updated!
@TuyaGirl - I love the sound of that holiday! Any excuse to do something out of the ordinary and I'm in hah!
How interesting that it's your half Siamese that has urinary issues. (ps- Zion is the cutest name  ) I know it's common in indoor, male cats but I wonder if full and part-Siamese are particularly prone?
We are also on prescription wet food (ours is called c/d, I'm not sure if it's the same!). Definitely more expensive than the kibble he was eating before!
A hoof knife! --Isn't it interesting how we're always picking up new skills as equestrians? And, if Tuya's response was any indication, it sounds like you did a great job! Way to go!

I confess that I'm unable to sleep this morning :')
My aunt and uncle are in town--we spent the evening with them last night, and will spend the day with them today. I'm lucky to have a very kind family, but I still get so deep in my head worrying about trivial things.
I also heard back from my boss--there are no openings in the company apparently, and I'm a little salty about it. I don't know. The professional world is weird. 
I am in the process of setting up an interview (interestingly, as I haven't even applied for anything yet ha). It's definitely not my first choice in job, so I'm a little on the fence about how I want to move forward. Like, do I jump on the first thing that's offered (and, to be fair, it's an appropriate position in terms of my education/work experience), or do I hold out for something I'm excited about?


----------



## TuyaGirl

@blue eyed pony That is so cool that you are participating NaNoWriMo!! You are very talented, I was going to ask you to share an excerpt, but you anticipated  The theme sounds great too, good luck!!
@PoptartShop Did you want to tell me something? Lol! Ugh, don't tell me about time change. I've been on it since two weeks ago, and it's so bad. If I had the Summer hour I bet I would still have time to actually do something with Tuya before it got pitch black, since the chores take all the light time. And leaving work at night? Just terrible and depressing. Our Prime Minister thought of letting it stay as it is, but than changed his mind, the reason was that like this people would not have to drive to work in the morning while it was dark. How dumb is that???? Then they have to drive home in the dark anyway, duh!! *rant over, lol*
Aww, I bet Promise is a bit confused right now about your absence in her life. But soon she will be back home, and seems like the work with the trainer is doing her wonders!  It's good that you go there and learn too, to then continue at home. Glad she is healing great 
@phantomhorse13 That would scare me! How do you feel it's not evil? Do you know anything about the past of your house? Who lived / died in there? Interesting… The house where I saw the old lady sitting belongs to my uncle, and they experienced a lot of strange things, like music in their corridor that while was playing my aunt could not move. My mum called her to tell I had seen someone in a room, that's when she said she was not surprised, but they don't seem to worry. Maybe they too feel it's non malicious entity. 
I get the washing machine. Some can really turn clothes into huge rolls, and then they don't even get properly washed because they never left the 'roll stage', lol! And gosh I envy you, so much saddle time, enjoy!
About the trimming, I wish I could pay someone to do it instead, and leave the touch ups in between for me, but unfortunately no one reliable to do a good barefoot trim around, so I just had to jump into it 
@Walkamile Glad your horse took the medication without any issues. I hope you see improvement soon!
@gingerscout I hate when I remind of something to eat that I don't have at home. And then I am lazy to go buy or it's too late and I just stand there drooling, looking like I am pregnant or so (never been, but heard, lol). That is so cool that Renegade was good for you, even in conditions where he usually should not be. Should make you very proud!! Maybe he IS the horse you are looking for? I mean you already know his quirks and know how to deal accordingly, not a surprise
@JCnGrace I hope that it's nothing serious, that the meds kick in and do their job, so that your husband does not have to be slip open. I wish you good luck to keep him calm and nerve-free, that sounds like a must at the moment.
About the hoof knife, well, the sole was shedding still, so I was gentle with it, the bars came off very easily as her hooves had been on wet grass, so it was barely more than a 'clean up'. But it felt good!  There is actually something calming about doing hooves, although my back disagrees a little bit, lol! 
@Zexious Yeah, funny (or not) that both our cats are somehow Siamese. Mine is on Royal Canin Urinary S/O Moderate Calory - He might be a bit fat, lol! It's hard food, not wet. About your job, I am sorry to hear no openings at your company. I will not give you any advise on rather wait for a better opportunity or jump right in to keep you occupied. That is a very personal decision, I just hope that whatever you choose makes you happy, because being miserable at work is just so bad… Ask me how I know, but bills don't pay themselves… 
And thank you for the accomplishment about the hoof knife  Have a great day with your family!

Just came in at a work break, to a bit of relax. This is definitely my favorite corner of this forum 

Have a nice day!!


----------



## blue eyed pony

Thank you @TuyaGirl  I'm really enjoying writing it, and exploring the lore of the world I've created


----------



## PoptartShop

OMG @TuyaGirl I thought I responded to you! Darn! I probably tagged you then was about to respond then got distracted at work. :rofl: I kept getting interrupted during lunch. :icon_rolleyes: I was gonna say that's awesome you did her feet, but omg about her letting them know she was in heat. :lol: Of course! Bahaha. That's too funny. I'm sure her feet look nice  & thank you! He is super handsome lol. Me too, my favorite thread!! Happy Tuesday ugh. & that is very silly about the time change...exactly, they'd have to drive to work in the dark anyway LOL what the heck!
@JCnGrace LOL oh no haha that's not a boo-boo, there's a weird glare but that's a white hair above her eye :rofl: Here's a pic so you can see it better lol. It's quite cute!



Need to catchup on everyone else...will in a bit, ugh work is already getting crazy.


----------



## JCnGrace

Good work so far @*blue eyed pony*!

@*gingerscout*, thank you! Ren is a wonderful horse so I'm glad you decided not to part with him. 

@*Zexious*, thank you and he's here at home. I'm ok, nervous about it of course but we've been dealing with his heart issues since '93 when he had his first angioplasty. He's come through everything that's been dealt to him so far with flying colors. Keeping positive that this time will be no different. 


Good luck with your decision making about a job, I don't know what you should do. I'd probably jump at the first thing that came along for security purposes and then keep looking for something better but I also know that once I had that security I wouldn't look as hard so would probably be stuck. Tough to know which road to take, it's times like this it would be nice to be able to see into the future at least a little bit.


Thanks @*TuyaGirl*! Keeping him calm is easier said then done because he is not a calm person in the best of times. LOL 

@*PoptartShop*, I'd have lost money on that bet for sure. Funny how that one white eyebrow looked so much like a scrape in that other picture.


----------



## PoptartShop

@JCnGrace that is crazy, it does look like that but I am used to it I guess :lol: Oh no about your hubby. I hope he will be okay. :sad: Crossing my fingers he won't need surgery. Sending jingles & hugs to you both.
Please keep us posted. I hope he relaxes soon too, the last thing he needs is to work himself up ugh!
@Zexious ugh, that sucks about no openings...I hope something comes up soon...really this may be a blessing in disguise. Go for it, even if you don't get the job, the interview experience is good to have. Weigh the pros & cons of it, then make your decision. What is best, & you have to remember it won't be forever if it's not an ideal job. Aw that's good you are spending time with family though.


@phantomhorse13 I need to take pictures of it, I didn't have my phone on me when we were changing the bandage, my trainer was guiding me on how to wrap it properly so I was more focused on that. But I am going to see her tomorrow night & this weekend, so I'm sure I will be able to snap a picture of it. 
Aw that is awesome, no better feeling than a new washer. I know you won't miss the shredding & knotting of the old one, I know that must be a PITA trying to get apart!
Kestrel is so cute, was she well-behaved in the store?  I assume yes! She's so cute, gosh those ears!
Love your journal!

@Walkamile that's good she wasn't picky about it, whew!


I confess, I have some news...okay, so we all know Promise was supposed to come home from my trainer's before Thanksgiving.

Well, last night, I went to the barn...it was pitch black when I pulled into the neighborhood. I mean, PITCH BLACK. No street lights in the neighborhood, also where the arena is across the street, pitch black.
Yes, I could use a flashlight & everything/a spotlight, but still, gosh!

We are getting some lights put up in the front of the barn, but as for the backyard area to the street/across to the arena, it'll be pitch black of course...until DST again.

Well, crazy- my boyfriend went to give some $$ to my trainer last night for me, & funny thing is, she talked to him about wanting Promise to stay there through winter...

At first, I'm like NO! I want her home! :sad: But then I realized...she's right, she has an indoor arena, with lights, heat, & she could work her even when it snows, etc...if I brought her home & the weather was crappy/footing was bad during winter, she wouldn't get worked like she needs...because after training she will need consistency of course.

She is only improving & getting better.

So, I agreed to keep her with my trainer. She said up until March, maybe before depending on weather...ugh. It'll be hard...already is, but...if I am paying all this money to get her trained properly & worked every day, this is what Promise deserves. What is best for her.

Then, when I bring her home, I can continue it & won't have to stress over the winter with not working her as much. It will just be better this way. 

She said she did really well last night, & tomorrow I am going to lunge her myself, so I am super excited. Can't wait to ride her & take lessons on her.

My boyfriend told me he will help feed my barnmate's horses a few nights during the week, this way I can go see Promise after work. Plus, I will be working her also, not just my trainer.

My trainer also wants me to take her on a few TRAILS soon!  YES!!!!!!! She said she wants to take a few rides on her, then have me do a few lessons on her then she sees no issues with me taking her out on some trails.  So that's good. I do miss it!

I did speak to the landloard at the private barn & he is OK with it too. At first, he thought I was leaving...I'm like no way! I can't keep her all the way at my trainer's anyway, it's too far. LOL.

But here's some photos my bf took last night, she's sucha goober. He said she just wanted to play!


----------



## gingerscout

I miss trails.. I've gone out a whole one maybe two times this entire year.. and been 2 years since I've been out in the fall in the colors which I'm dying to do.. yet Ren won't do it solo, and of course can't find people to go with.. sucks. I keep telling myself I want to keep him, but the longer I go without a d*mn trail ride especially this time of year the more I want to unload him ASAP..lol ( I won't but the longer I go the more stir crazy I become)


----------



## phantomhorse13

@*JCnGrace* : I had a front load before I got married and moved here and LOVED that machine (I was actually pretty disgruntled that the person who bought my house stipulated it had to stay despite it not being included in the appliances in the listing.. but wasn't worth losing the sale over). I sure hope this one does as good a job; I will let you know. So sorry to hear about your DH having heart issues - how scary!! I hope he manages to behave himself and stay mellow.

@*blue eyed pony* : will your writing be available online somewhere for us?!

@*gingerscout* : glad you got some horsey time and that Renegade behaved. now that you mention tacos, what I am making for dinner has lost all appeal..

@*Zexious* : so that cat we def meant for you, if people where on the list ahead of you but he went home with you anyway! any pics? what this washer does is apparently not totally unheard of, if you start poking around on the internet. the fix is to use the bulk cycle, but of course that defeats the point of a high efficiency washer in terms of low water use! Phin and I were standing in front of Keith's combine, with the corn head on it. Amazing to think his combine is _small_ compared to some!! I hope your family isn't visiting too long, as you don't need any more stress on top of your job situation. The question of first-offered vs wait-for-ideal is a tough one - are you in a position financially to be able to take some time to find the perfect thing? If so, that would get my vote, as liking your job (or at least not hating it) is a big deal.

@*TuyaGirl* : I guess I assume the tv turning spirit isn't a bad one because I have never felt worried or anxious when it was happening, nor have any of the animals reacted to it. I do get an anxious/nauseated feeling in a certain section of the old house, so assume that energy is negative and do my best to stay away. The other spirit in the old house, who I sometimes see out of the corner of my eye, seems to be fairly neutral as I don't get any sort of feeling about it beyond the startle. The old house was build in the 40s by a family who were local coal barons, so we have some knowledge of them - a grandson of the original builder is who sold the property to my DH and Keith, as he was estranged from the rest of his family and in poor health. No deaths that we know of, but the house was THE party place in its heyday, so who knows what kind of stuff went on. Before that, this was a pretty active area for Native Americans. So I am not sure if the spirit(s) are from occupants of the house or attached to the ground where the house just happens to be now.

@*PoptartShop* : the darkness this time of year is certainly a huge factor in decisions regarding horses - I think its super smart to keep Promise with the trainer if you can afford to do so. even better than the other barn owner understands! it will be fantastic to have her there come spring.


Today, it's yet again raining. I confess, I am _so_ sick of everything going squish..


----------



## carshon

@gingerscout I totally get you about miss riding in the fall. This year has been horrible about riding. And you have done so much with Ren that I am sure with some work you can get him over not riding out along. It can be scary - I did it for the first time on Tillie this year - we had some minor issues but I wore my helmet and each time got better. Maybe start in baby steps just taking him out. Or try ponying patches off of him when you ride the trails. Where there is a will there is a way! 

And I thought of you when I looked at Ryon's Rescue on Facebook. They had a couple of halfies on their web site


----------



## gingerscout

carshon said:


> @*gingerscout* I totally get you about miss riding in the fall. This year has been horrible about riding. And you have done so much with Ren that I am sure with some work you can get him over not riding out along. It can be scary - I did it for the first time on Tillie this year - we had some minor issues but I wore my helmet and each time got better. Maybe start in baby steps just taking him out. Or try ponying patches off of him when you ride the trails. Where there is a will there is a way!
> 
> And I thought of you when I looked at Ryon's Rescue on Facebook. They had a couple of halfies on their web site



Aww haffies..lol Oh I know I can get him through it with work, the issue is with my new job working evenings and midnights I don't have time to work him daily like he needs.. If I can work him every day he gets somewhat better.. skip a couple of days and its back to square one. Work is mandating 6 days a week, 10-12 hours a day and an hour drive each way. I rode in the pouring rain the other day because I just wanted to ride at all..LOL


----------



## PoptartShop

@phantomhorse13 raining here too. HATE it. So yucky, & it's gonna start getting dark soon.
Yeah, the barn owner is giving me a few months off rent thank goodness, or I wouldn't be able to do it. I think it will benefit her a lot & come spring it'll be amazing. Still a lot of work of course, but a big difference. I just have to stick it out! I do want to take her to the FH paperchase on Black Friday though, that'll be fun to get her out.

I confess, I hate when you unsubscribe from an email, yet they STILL keep coming...I've unsubscribed like 3x from emails from a store and they don't stop. Gonna have to block them LOL


----------



## carshon

@PoptartShop Congrats on making the decision to keep Promise at the trainers. I think you will love it! A chance to ride in the winter and a new horse come spring!


----------



## Walkamile

@gingerscoutIt's been ages since I have rode in the rain, good for you!!


@JCnGrace One of my big fears with my husband, will keep you both in my thoughts and prayers.


@blue eyed ponyEnjoyed what you shared, keep it up!


My confession is that I am considering waiting until spring to continue giving Misty the metronidazole. Here's why.
Saw her showing signs of discomfort/pain this morning. Checked her over, all seemed fine. Walked her, other than attitude and wanting her morning hay, all seemed okay.
She ate dose #2. Checked her before leaving for work, had made 2 fresh piles of manure and drank water.
Called vet. Told, oh yes, it can cause some discomfort. She will also most likely stop taking it orally. Recommended giving to her rectally. Hmmmm.
So plan B, wait till spring when I can see what I'm doing. Don't want to mess around, especially going into winter. So , back to cleaning her tail and pantaloons every 3 to 4 days.


----------



## JCnGrace

First of all to everyone: Thank you for the hugs, thoughts and prayers you guys are the best! Surprisingly enough he did not get upset about one single solitary thing today. I did warn him I'd smash the TVs if he started getting all upset about the election results. LOL We went together to go vote, then we both went to get a haircut and then piddled around in Walmart a while but didn't buy a thing. He did try to talk the girl down on his haircut since he's used to going to a barber that charges him 8 bucks and I finally got to feeling so bad for the girl I told him to just suck it up and I'd pay for his haircut. Now why this appeased him I do not know since it's really his money because I have no income but whatever works. LOL Now to think of something easy to keep him occupied tomorrow.

@PoptartShop, LOL on Promise's pictures, I swear that horse loves having her picture taken. I'm sure you will enjoy the results of leaving with the trainer all winter. I'll confess that I'm a control freak when it comes to my horses and I had a hard time just leaving them for 30 days to get started and I still went to visit them at least once weekly and then daily once they got them going and I started riding them (usually in the 2-3 week range). 

@gingerscout, have you ever tried taking Ren by himself somewhere? Many times they can be barn/buddy sour at home but if you haul them somewhere to ride then all those issues disappear.

@phantomhorse13, I'll appreciate the review. It was dry and sometimes sunny, sometimes overcast here today so hopefully that is heading your way. 

@Walkamile, don't envy you either job. Picture me bug-eyed when I read that the vet wanted you to give her meds rectally.


The world finals for the PBR start tomorrow night so I'm excited about that. Only bad thing is the hours it causes me to sit in front of the TV, however it does not make me feel bad enough to not watch it. LOL 


My schedule has been all messed so the horses are so confused about when they are supposed to be at the barn. Frecks is the patient sort so she hits the barn at the regular time and will stand in front of her feeder until whatever time I show up. Since she's waiting for me Thunder will be waiting with her. The other herd is a different story, they get bored with waiting and will go back out to pasture. Tonight they were back here around the house when I headed to the barn and ignored me when I hollered for them, then all came thundering in right when I was getting ready to leave and let them do without their supper.


----------



## blue eyed pony

Thanks everyone! 

@phantomhorse13 - I'm hoping to publish this one, so we will see. I'm sure it'll be refreshing for everyone to read a fantasy where horses are the main form of transport, written by someone who actually understands horses! Some parts aren't 100% accurate but I have explanations for those mostly tied to the world's magics.

Edit: another excerpt for your enjoyment  I like writing dialogue, does it show?


> "Have you heard the legend of the Valkyries?”
> “Exclusively female mounted warriors with no equal anywhere in the known world. They appeared out of seemingly nowhere eight hundred years ago, then disappeared as quickly when the fighting was done.”
> “They were Bran’khan cavalry riders. ‘Valkyrie’ is an Eden *******isation of their true name, Vul’khavra.”
> Valiant’s eyes widened. “You think she might be one of them?”
> “That’s not what I said. She might be, but in Bran’kha, royalty typically leads the armies, and the Vul’khavra are but one unit.” I took another bite of my disappointing sandwich. “What I meant is, there’s a chance she might be as skilled on horseback as you are, or possibly more. No, that’s not an invitation to challenge her to a race.”
> “You have absolutely no sense of adventure.” Val laughed loudly, spooking a nearby bird from its perch. “Where’s the fun in a sedate ride around the countryside when I could race her across fields and over fences?”
> “Steeplechase is dangerous.”
> “And so is every other thing I like to do, according to you.”
> “That’s because seventeen year olds run on adrenaline and a deeply held belief in their own invincibility. Ah, to be young and stupid again.”


Edit again: god the word filters are frustrating, basta rdisation is not even a cuss


----------



## PoptartShop

@carshon that's exactly how I feel about it. It will be all worth it come spring. & I am excited to be able to ride in the indoor/work Promise without stressing over footing or the crazy weather.

@JCnGrace LOL you guys sound so darn cute. Awwww. I hope his haircut at least turned out nice! Men hate change don't they?! LOL it sounds like the horses are just as confused! I swear...it all probably has to do with the time change too. I'm a darn mess lately because of it. & OMG no. I am too! It is hard enough already, I don't know how I will get through til March but I have to stick it out. It's the best thing for her right now, & me too. The good thing is, the BF will volunteer to feed my barnmate's horses for me so I can go & see/work Promise w/ the trainer. I also have weekends too thank god, but still, it IS very hard not seeing her every.single.day...I miss it. Seeing the other horses just isn't the same at the barn, & her empty stall makes me sad! BUT it's giving me a chance to gut it out & clean it lol.

@Walkamile gosh, rectally? That wouldn't be fun. Waiting until spring sounds good. 


I confess, I am extra excited for tonight.  BF is feeding my barnmate's horses for me, so I'm going to see Promise, & lunge her. My trainer is going to show me a few things but then I am totally taking the lead. I'm excited because last weekend when we lunged her, I saw such an improvement so tonight will be even better. Plus...I MISS working her all the time. It's nice that I get to do this! She wants me to come at least twice a week to work with her.  

Hopefully I will also know if I'm taking a lesson ON her this weekend.  YAY!

Work is busy...yesterday was a long day too. Fed the horses then went to vote. By the time I got home it was almost 8PM & I wanted to sleep. :lol: 
PITCH black when I left work yesterday...& half the people on 95 forget to put their darn headlights on. So annoying!


----------



## Tazzie

@BlindHorseEnthusiast4582, thank you!

@JCnGrace, Izzie's brain is just always thinking, and not always with kind thoughts. I love her dearly, but she can, and will, give you a show in a bad way lol good thoughts and well wishes to your hubby though, how scary!! Yay for the PBR finals! And silly ponies!

@Zexious, we hadn't had a set timeline, but with Thanksgiving coming up, she needed to go somewhere better for her. My in laws are feeding for us over the holiday, and I didn't want them needing to deal with a horse that had space issues. And yes! They are known for their longevity  I can only hope Izzie will be with me that long, and Diego as well! Oops about California not being vacation. I'm glad you got out of it then! The outside is officially done, woo! Well, save for the gutters. So we are beginning the interior work now  and thank you! I love the pictures  this is my favorite corner too  awww, I love your carvings! One of these years we plan to with the kids... they just aren't ready to be handling carving tools yet. I'd love to see pup costume pics! But OMG! Yeah, I had a dog that was NOT good with other dogs... you know better when you have a dog like that not to bring them places. I'm glad Finn is at least ok! I'm sorry about your job though. It really can be a blessing!

@PoptartShop, thank you! I love it too! I'm SOOO sick of the rain. Though it HAS shown us how we need to adjust things at least. Which is good before it gets even worse lol and thank you! I'm so obsessed with the photos haha! And I agree, she's so amazing with her picture taking skills! I'm glad training is going so well with Promise! That's awesome! It was definitely meant to be with Promise! And her sire is stunning! I'm glad your barn owner understands she's just gone for training! Though I agree, this will work out better for you in the long run. And those pictures are adorable!

@phantomhorse13, it was definitely not fun. Thankfully she likes food and eventually followed that into it. Not loading is a giant peeve of mine and I will take time practicing to make good loaders if I can (she would never have fit in my trailer, so practicing wasn't possible). He was a cute baby! And haha! Actually, I need to still hang pictures. I only ever buy social media downloads since they are much cheaper. And I would have nowhere for all these pictures to go! Kestrel is so adorable, OMG! And so tired of the rain here too *sigh* yay for getting some ride time in though!! Yay for new appliances! You know you're an adult when you're excited for those haha! I'm so glad you're riding Phin again!

@ShirtHotTeez, I can't offer much more than good thoughts sent your way 

@TuyaGirl, I'm glad you got some Tuya time in! And I'm sure your BO is having a blast!


Whew, sorry I vanished on you guys! We had a bit of a not so fun night last Tuesday. Nick and I were hurrying to feed so we could get kids ready for trick or treating. I had both ponies eating and was doing my check/treating their dew poisoning (scratches) when I see blood on Izzie's hoof. Fanfreakingtastic as I had gotten a new phone and was trying to transfer stuff from my old to my new (old phone was defective). Took Nick's phone, took pictures, and left him at the barn digging a ditch behind the barn so I could call the vet and text him pictures. Vet said soak in epsom salt water and hoof pack it, that it was the best I could do. She wasn't sore that day on it, but a little sore on Halloween. I let her go two days recently without the pack since it was rubbing her raw, and she came up sore last night with mild swelling (possible abscess now?) Farrier is coming tonight and we are tossing shoes on her. I'm a bit sad about shoes since she has NEVER been shod, but it'll keep her comfier and I'll be able to ride her. So all bonuses.



















Izzie being a first class patient










Thankfully we were able to get going quickly after the soaking, ate hotdogs my in laws had made, and took off for trick or treating. Every year I sit in the trailer with my kids and my nieces. I feel very fortunate that I'm the aunt that gets to do this <3 here is that cuteness for you to enjoy!










The barn is swiftly coming along. Nick and his dad finished the side with the sliding door, built the sliding door, added the stoppers (so door doesn't go WEEE and fall off), did the trim work/corner pieces, and hung up my bell to bring the ponies in (it does kind of work haha!) The long pieces of wood will eventually be cut off and gutters hung, of course. Last night we went and bought all the wood for the tack/feed room. Paired with doing that, kick boards will be along the entire inside of the barn (just so you all know they are in the plans!) It's looking so amazing!























































This past Sunday I went to help do a clean up at a lady that does an awful lot for the horse community. She hosts low cost shows throughout the winter and helps a lot of kids get started in riding. I went knowing ex friend was supposed to be there. I decided it was time to just be an adult and deal with it... she made excuses and didn't go (excuses that others easily proved wrong). After deep mental thought Monday on how tired of everything was... I forgave her and thanked her in my head. I needed it for me. And it felt like everything lifted off of me. I haven't felt this happy and free in months, and others noticed. I'm glad I'm back to ME!

I'll leave you with some cute horse pictures and videos


----------



## Caledonian

@*JCnGrace* – Thoughts are with you and you’re husband. Glad to hear that the TV didn’t get smashed! The haircut story is funny; I’ve never understood how the illusion of a freebie always works. Looks like the horses made you wait just like you did to them LOL.

@*PoptartShop* – That’s a good choice. It’ll give you a solid foundation to start from and the trainer sounds like she’s one of the good ones. At least you’re not completely cut-off from her. It’s not people forgetting to put their car lights on here that’s the problem, its people having them on the high beam so that you’re blinded. Nothing but little spots dancing in front of your eyes as you try to keep on the road. Ugh!

@*Walkamile* – ha! It’s been ages since I rode in the heat! Giving meds rectally and in the dark! Yep, I think I’d wait to the light returns as well. I think she might agree. I used to use a garlic powder supplement for joints and as a fly repellent. I’m not sure that it worked for the horses. It did make buckets, clothes, tack and hands smell something awful.

@*gingerscout* – that’s great Renegade was good in the rain and wind. My toby was extremely spooky in those conditions and it’s made me very aware when I go out on other horses. 

@*TuyaGirl* – Brave using the knife. I’ve never trimmed hooves. It’s always been the farrier who’s done that. 

@*phantomhorse13* – I’m needing to replace my front-loaded washer. It ties everything in knots and puts clothes inside duvet covers and pillow case even if I’ve closed them. I’ve also noticed that some of the thinner items like shirts and tee-shirts are coming out with holes and pulls in the material.


@*Tazzie* – Duct tape Diageo :rofl::rofl::rofl:
Aww sorry to read about Izzie. At least shoes will help. She must have hard feet to go this long without problems. I’ve never found white feet to be any softer than the black. The barn’s looking well and cute kids in their costumes.

I confess that I’m still answering work emails between reading HF. It’s after seven at night and emails are coming in about events that start tomorrow. People are making decisions at the last minute which has left me in the middle trying to re-organise people and equipment. I’ll be glad when this month’s over. 

I didn’t manage to ride on Sunday. Saturday was quiet very only a few fireworks but Sunday and Monday were terrible. Bangs and flashes everywhere, even during the day. I decided not to ride, as even close to the yard sounded like a war zone. I won’t be able to ride this weekend as I’ll be working and it’s too dark in the mornings and at night now. It looks like I’m either going to have to take leave or wait for two weeks. 

The weather’s been pretty dreary anyway with heavy cloud, rain and showers most days. It’s been a lot warmer than usual though which is a change. 

I hope everyone's having a good week.:smile:


----------



## gingerscout

eh it's Wednesday already.. have to get ready to leave for work again.. I confess the new belt I bought for work is as tight as it can go already and becoming loose.. I'd put more holes in it but I can't the way it's made.. guess I need to try on some new uniform pants and belt. I'm also getting pretty limber and flexable having to crawl in and out of cars, up under dashboards, and check door frames, and sills etc. The maybe on work for this Saturday and next was changed to manditory so more overtime for me.. already saved $250 in the fund.. I know not much, but in 3 weeks, and I'm not buying till Spring.. I think its doing OK. I do get 4 days off for Thanksgiving though, if I don't sleep them away.. ha ha. Then I have to work 2-3 weeks and get 2 weeks off for Christmas ( not paid) but better than driving a bus and having a whole month off without pay roughly


----------



## PoptartShop

@Tazzie awwww poor Izzie. What a good girl though. Glad she is OK & I know shoeing her was the last thing you wanted, but it will be for the better. Can't wait until you can ride her again! Thank goodness it was not anything serious. My mare is barefoot too, I am hoping she will NEVER need shoes, but if she does, it won't be the worst thing. Whatever makes them comfortable but it is more expensive of course...& worrying about them throwing shoes lol. ugh, scratches suck. :sad: Awww the kiddos are so cute all dressed up in their costumes! So adorable. <3 The barn looks amazing, & the bell will come in handy for din-din! LOL, love it! Looks great, I love the progress. Going up fast! & they are so cute standing in there. Love the last pic, they both are looking the same way. :lol: OMG Diego is so playful & silly, I love the duct tape video! :rofl: What a goober! Love the videos. Izzie was looking over like 'what is he doing?!' when they were working on the barn lol. So cute.
Me too, thank you!  I know, still can't find any pictures of her dam but at least I can see her sire & drool lol. Yeah, it's gonna be hard but it will be for the better. 
@Caledonian yeah, my trainer is really good, she wants me to learn as well so I can continue at home/plus, so I know what to do!!! I am learning while Promise is, LOL. So exciting. It does suck not seeing her every single day but I have to get used to it for a bit now. 
Ugh about the work emails. Geeze! I hate when people do that stuff last minute. Sucks you didn't get to ride, but then again who wants to ride with all that commotion going on?! I hope you get to fit in some ride time somehow. I know the feeling, it's almost pitch black when I leave work. Can't stand it.


----------



## JCnGrace

My forum time is going to be limited the next few days so individual replies will be forthcoming. Last night hubby had chest pains again so early this morning we headed for the hospital (not the local one, they do not have a good rep). Anyway he's admitted and will get his heart cath tomorrow late morning. Will update as I can.


----------



## blue eyed pony

Praying for you and your hubby @JCnGrace  what a scary time for you both


----------



## carshon

sending prayers for @jngrace and her hubby


----------



## PoptartShop

@JCnGrace oh no, please keep us posted & sending jingles to you & your hubby. *hugs* We are here for you. Keeping you in my thoughts.


----------



## Tazzie

@Caledonian, he cracked me up :rofl: he kept shoving his nose in when I was making a square of duck tape for Izzie's hoof pack, and told him if he didn't stop he'd wind up with some on his nose... so he did! The kids told me I was mean later :rofl: and she has some seriously solid feet. I've owned her for roughly 7.5 years and we've never had trouble like that. Fortunately, the shoes will be temporary. It'll allow the hoof to grow the crack out, but the farrier said it honestly didn't look terrible. She will be a lot more comfortable with shoes as opposed to a hoof pack though! Thank you about the barn! I'm happy  and I do love my kiddos haha! I'm sorry you didn't get to ride and that work is being so unpleasant! I hope you get ride time in soon!!
@PoptartShop, she really is a good girl! And thankfully it'll only be temporary for shoes. That makes me happy in general. Unless of course she seems far better with shoes... then I may leave them. But that will have to wait and see really. Scratches definitely suck. Diego's look A LOT better thankfully, but still a bit sore. Needs to stop freaking raining!! I do think my kiddos are pretty cute :lol: I'm very excited for my barn and my bell! Bell seems to help a little, so fingers crossed it'll make feeding for the in laws easier! That last picture is definitely a favorite of mine  Diego is basically a giant Labrador haha! Yes! At least you have his pictures! And Promise will be SO good coming home!!
@JCnGrace, prayers from all of us over here. Please keep us updated and I hope the procedure goes well :sad:


Izzie got her new kicks on last night. She was incredibly confused about what we were doing, but she behaved perfectly. I was pleased <3










In other not very fun news... I mentioned in my last post finally feeling free from ex friend. Yeah, that was short lived. Again. Now she's telling people that I've talked negative about them for a long time... only thing is, is that I can't think of anything negative I would have said. Nick nor my best friend can remember either. She also had the gall to tell this person that she stood up to me for once and I flipped out, that she tried to make the situation better and I went on a rampage. Screenshots show the direct opposite of ALL of that... Nick chocked on his beer when I read the part about no one is able to stand up to me. She's literally projecting what she does to people onto me... I have one burned bridge around me, and that leads to her. I lost count of how many are laying next to her. Guess it's a good thing I screenshot things so I have them to reference AND show people the actual truth. For the record, I am NOT perfect. But people CAN stand up to me and I won't flip out. I may grumble, but it's not like I blow stuff out of proportion.


----------



## Caledonian

@JCnGrace - I hope everything goes well, my thoughts are with you both. best wishes


----------



## TuyaGirl

I am in big hurry, for now just came in to send Prayers to @JCnGrace. Hope all goes well


----------



## JCnGrace

Well hubby is now the proud owner of 3 shiny, new stents. Much better than having to be split open again, we were both relieved about that. Should get to come home sometime tomorrow.


----------



## gingerscout

Sorry about your Hubby JC, but glad its not more serious


Its snowing.. and not a little snow.. I drove home in a blizzard tonight.. Dang it, not ready for it at ALL. I plan on going riding in the morning.. I have to go out in crappy weather, because Work is really working me..lol, I keep feeling like I am losing tons of weight, my cheek bones are coming back out, my neck is thinner, pants are falling off etc, but I don't see a huge difference when I look in the mirror. 



I found a horse I was interested in trying out, ( I didn't have the money together yet for it) but still was something I'd be interested in, and I couldn't get any free time to see it and it sold.. oh well, I always find ones I'd like when I can't buy it.. ha ha


I love it how people blow things out of proportion, I had quite a few people here do it to me in the past, so much so they still go out of their way to ignore everything you post and make sure you never get a like.. teenagers and high school cliques it seemed like.. people change ( well some do I guess.. ha ha)


I get a whole 4 days off for Thanksgiving.. holy heck.. I don't know what I'm going to do with myself.. probably sleep a day, since not only are Saturdays mandatory till further notice, they are asking for workers for double time on Sundays.. I could work 7 10's if I want to.. with 2 hours of commuting daily.. Thinking about it, would give me a lot more money for a new equine friend.. hard to Believe Renegade is coming up on 20


My wife has decided that she wants to get our daughter a chinchilla for Christmas, just what she needs is a caged animal, she has days she doesn't want to feed her pony or clean up after him, and that the kindle games are more fun.. plus she has 10 million toys she never plays with, so I see it going badly, I told her she would be feeding it and taking care of it mark my words..lol


----------



## blue eyed pony

@JCnGrace glad to hear he's doing ok!


----------



## PoptartShop

@Tazzie awww Izzie is a champ! :smile: She's so cute. I'm sure she will feel more comfortable now with the shoes. As for your ex-BFF, she needs to get a life & stop worrying about yours. She must be so bitter & miserable that she can't just let crap go & move on like an adult. It's quite laughable really. :lol: She's making herself look bad. A negative person & has to make herself feel like a victim when in reality, she's NOT. Ugh. She needs to leave you alone, it's definitely out of pure jealousy that she is still talking about you. She's upset with her own life. :icon_rolleyes: She's a toxic person, that's for sure.
@JCnGrace whew, so glad he didn't have to get major surgery. I am glad he will be coming home today.  That is such a relief. Glad to hear it. 

I confess, work was so busy yesterday I didn't really have a chance to update. But Tuesday night I lunged Promise, my trainer watched but really let me take the lead. She did VERY well. Lunged her for about 40-45mins, but it felt like 10. :lol: Time flies. 

TOMORROW I HAVE MY FIRST LESSON ON HER!!!!!!!!! I am so excited!!!!  My trainer rode her yesterday, she said she felt great. A lot better.

So, I wasn't sure if since she is staying there through winter, my trainer was going to be 'training' her all that time...well, she told me she will help when needed, but once December hits I can do as I please, like she will be there to guide me with her & give me pointers, but she wants me to start working her more myself. So that's good.  
& I am going to take her on some trails at the end of the month. YAY!!!!!!!!!! 

It'll be nice to be able to give her the consistency she needs, since she has an indoor, & there's NO drama at that barn either which is great. Everyone's nice & loves Promise LOL she wants to play with everyone. :lol:

My barnmate's horses will be fine, the one is still depressed Promise is away but he will be OK. My BF is gonna help me feed some nights during the week (I don't have to feed at ALL on weekends anymore, my barnmate has taken over that while Promise is gone) so that'll help!

She put her in a field with another horse the other day (she's gradually going to put her in a large field instead of a small paddock) & she did very well. She gets along with pretty much all horses so wasn't a surprise to me! She's not a catty mare. She DOES try to be 'boss' though LOL so we will see.

HAPPY FRIDAY!!!!!!


----------



## carshon

@gingerscout Snow here too. Not a lot but definately seems way too early. And the overtime - feast or famine in most jobs. As for the horse thing - as many on HF can tell you - shopping is a pain. And for me personally all of the horses I have now were ones that I did not "want" - there are good deals out there but I think that at times as buyers we get stuck with our "ideal" horse in our head and pass up some good ones. Not saying that is what you are doing - but keep an open mind and you may find your dream horse in the most unlikely place. My Tillie is a perfect example of that. Not at all what I wanted - Color wise, breed wise or conformation wise. But I went to look at her on the urging of my hubby and daughter and her dreamy gait sold me. And for $850 I could not have been luckier.
You are in the same boat as I am with having to trailer to ride and most places being at least an hour away one way. I do have a state park about 20 min away but the ranger there closes the trails if it even looks like it is going to rain. So any riding for me is at least a 4-6 hour commitment with trailering and tacking and riding. 

Keep your eyes peeled and you just never know what may happen. As for the chinchilla - I am pretty set against wild species for pets - and most kids do not have the discipline to feed and water pets on a regular basis. So I am with you on that one.


@jngrace so happy to hear that hubby is on the mend!
@Tazzie all I have to say about former friend is that Karma comes - and she is not as nice as most of us!


----------



## blue eyed pony

NaNoWriMo is kicking my butt. The muse was flowing on day 7 and I absolutely KILLED my goals (I wrote 5040 words that day!) and since then I've struggled badly to get anything down.

I'm still producing on average about 2k words/day but it's brutal. It's taking me 6 hours or more to do it. Normally I can smash out 2k words in 90min to 2 hours. This is BRUTAL. But without NaNo I wouldn't have pushed through and written a bloody thing, so at the same time I'm glad for it?

Anyway. Out of today's writing, the bit I like the best is this one:


> The pale greyish light of a stormy pre-dawn filtered weakly through the window. The air outside was dead still and not a single drop of rain had yet fallen, but there was a sort of energy to the air that made the hairs on my arms and the back of my neck stand on end. Silence stretched on forever. Val hadn’t stirred yet, and likely wouldn’t for at least another hour provided the storm didn’t wake him.
> 
> This was not a comfortable kind of peace. It felt far too much like the calm that had permeated the morning before the war began.


----------



## Tazzie

@JCnGrace, I am so glad he was able to get new stents as opposed to a huge surgery! Good thoughts you guys can return home soon! Also good job acting so quickly and getting him in <3
@PoptartShop, she seems MUCH more comfortable. It's odd picking feet with shoes on, but I'll deal. She was running all over the place last night :lol: goofy mare. And she really does. I've wanted to respond to her personally, but it'd be of no use and would just make matters worse. I appreciate you all letting me vent here about it, but I sincerely hope this is the end. I try to stay too positive to consistently have this over me. I'm so glad you got to work Promise and that she did well for your trainer last night. I can't wait to hear all about your lesson!! And trail riding when you get to go!! YAY!
@carshon, she was met with karma this year a few times, and she certainly didn't like it. I've kept my mouth shut to those who know her about the big mare, but I easily could have stooped to her level and ruined her. I chose to take the high road. She's taking the low one. In the grand scheme of things though, my life is much better than it was back in May.


Thank goodness it's Friday!! Tonight I'm hoping we can set the posts for my tack/feed room, and maybe get started on all of that fun. DYING to get it done! After the room is up, Nick will begin wiring the barn up for the electric. So excited!!

Couple cute pictures from last night  all I can think of when I look at them is "let me tell you bout my best friend...", singing of course lol























































In other news, the cows went to their winter pasture last night! Izzie and Diego had taken to bullying them around a bit, so it's best :lol: the neighbor also puts a bull in next door, so they aren't allowed to be in there over the winter. So now to clean up the barn of the cow poop and get it winter ready for my two!

Hope everyone has a good weekend! I have a meeting Sunday, but I intend to be lazy the rest of it when we aren't working on the barn!


----------



## Walkamile

@carshonTruer words have never been spoken! Not one of my horses would have fit my list. But, I couldn't be happier with each and everyone of them. T will always be my heart horse and wish she were here only to be a better partner to her with what I have learned since her passing. Walka has moved into my first choice to ride horse. So much like his mother T. And Misty, well, she gave me back my giggle! @gingerscout you will find your partner and it will be worth the wait (not to mention all the overtime!). I'm exhausted for you!


@TazzieGood for you on taking the high road! Though a very active imagination is okay to have on going to the dark side! lol!


My confession is that for a few years I have been so inundated with responsibilities with my parents needs and care that I lost my spark and joy for my horses. I knew I needed to find it again, but didn't know where or how. No time for lessons with a trainer I admire and miss (and only 2 miles from where I live), no time to ride with anyone, no time to ride alone. Just barely time to maintain the grounds and care for the horses. Even giving the older grandchildren their lessons this past summer became a chore, only because of the "not enough time to get everything done" issue.


And then, I decided to revisit HF. I slowly and steadily have regained my spark. I remember that it's the lifestyle I so love. Reading others posts and seeing that I am not alone in that there is never enough time. That sometimes riding becomes last on the long list of things to be done. But it's okay. It's all part of the lifestyle. And @gingerscoutreading your post about riding in the rain touched me. I remember doing that so very often, as I never let the weather dictate when I rode. I suppose now that I am older, and more sensitive to the climate, I have allowed that to limit me. NO MORE! There is a reason I have seasonal clothes and they will be worn again! 



So thank you HF for helping me regain what I do not want to lose! My quiet day to day joy of sharing my life with my wonderful equine friends!


----------



## PoptartShop

@Tazzie awww she's probably feeling much better & is loving her new shoes. :lol: That's so cute. Happy mare! Yeah, & it's perfectly fine that you vent about it, you can't keep it bottled in.  I will, I'm super pumped for tomorrow! SO glad it's Friday, thank goodness. Hoping to leave work in a few...maybe a little early...it's raining though so I may as well just stay until 5. :icon_rolleyes: LOL they are sooo cute together. In the 3rd picture it looks like Izzie is grooming Diego, how sweet. <3 Aw!
Yay about the barn progress! That sounds fun.  It'll be nice to get that all setup. Once you get electric that'll be amazing. OMG I'm sure they are happy the cows will be gone, LOL they will have the pasture to themselves! Gosh yes, enjoy your weekend & be lazy when you can!
@Walkamile that is great to hear that you have regained your spark.  Aww, that's awesome. & it definitely helps not to feel alone. We all share the love of horses & gosh yes, sometimes it feels like there's never enough time! 

I confess, it's raining & getting dark...I'm tired, I'm ready to go home...I usually don't complain but it's just one of those draining kinda weeks...my boyfriend volunteered to feed my barnmate's horses tonight so I can just go HOME & perhaps pop open a bottle of red wine LOL. I just need to relax. Excited for my lesson on Promise tomorrow, eeek!!! Have a GREAT weekend everyone!!


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

@Tazzie ignore her, if you see her look through her as if you don't see her. don't respond to her jibes its what she wants. treat her like a stranger you would pass in New York!
@JCnGrace I hope everything goes well for you and hubby. Hospitals can do some quite amazing things these days. Such a scary time for you both.

My BIL has been on borrowed time for about 15 years and still keeps going, and a friend of my daughters has had heart troubles (serious ones) for 20+ years. So those doctors can be amazing.

@gingerscout sounds like things are going well for you. you're working really hard so take care of yourself. drink plenty of water. you have started looking so horses will keep popping up all over the place!! if you are noticing some differences in weight it is happening, don't worry about the mirror I'm sure they lie... it will change its mind in time!! lol


----------



## JCnGrace

He's home and feeling good. He has to take it pretty easy for a few weeks to let everything heal and he says he's going to but I told him I really wish I'd thought to ask the docs for a few syringes of something that would temporarily paralyze him for the day he decides he isn't going to stay still. LOL Now I can get some much needed shuteye. 


Thanks again to all my wonderful forum friends, I love you guys!


----------



## gingerscout

That's great @Walkamile, I'm glad you found your spark again, and glad I could be some kind of inspiration ( if you call it that)..lol I don't find myself very inspirational 



I am trying to drink a lot more water, getting used to all the hours I was drinking multiple cups of coffee and 2-3 energy drinks a day and started feeling like crap.. turns out I was overdosing myself on caffiene . I would come home, feed the animals and crash get up take a shower grab food and go day after day.


I feel you on the horses not being what you expect.. Renegade was a poorly written ad on Craigslist of all places with 2-3 bad pics. He was in my area and cheap, for a black and white paint it sent up some red flags, I got there and was told he hated men, but took a shine to me the first day, and let me ride him right away with no fuss after 8 months of being off and not being worked at all. He has had feet issues and has his share of confo issues and now is starting to get arthritic but he's been there when most people even haven't. No matter how crappy my day is, or if I can't get out there for 2 weeks he's always happy to see me, and he's good with everyone, even kids. He has saved my butt countless times, but others he's scared of stupid things he has been around over and over. If he wasn't buddy sour and more set in his ways than I have time for, I'd just keep him and ride him all over. I just climb on him bareback and lay across his back and he just keeps giving me kisses and lets me use him for a couch. I am just looking for something different, been riding off and on 10 years plus but have limited experience.. been dying to ride gaited horses forever, always wanted to try riding a Paso Fino, always loved Arabians, and people here have made me realize that they all aren't stuck up A holes ( some still are). I don't want another QH or a paint..if I can help it.. want something either short and stocky or safe for people my size


----------



## phantomhorse13

@*Walkamile* : I think you will make the best decision for Misty. seems like a bit of washing is much less stress for you both than fighting about meds that are upsetting her belly anyway! glad you are finding that spark again. 

@*JCnGrace* : so thankful things worked out with your DH. hopefully now he will take up knitting and learn to be still. I am sure once your herd goes without a meal, they will figure out that coming when you call is worth it! 

@*blue eyed pony* : a fantasy book with even a basic grasp of horses would be fun, so one with a real grasp on them should be amazing! I hope you will keep sharing bits with us. 

@*Tazzie* : always something with horses! Hope Izzie's foot is healing without complications. the duct tape video was hysterical!! sorry to hear certain people are still trying to stir up trouble. 

@*Caledonian* : nothing so frustrating as putting useable clothing into a machine and getting shreds out! I hope the fireworks are over there. 

@*gingerscout* : glad the weight loss is continuing - needing to buy new pants is excellent! saving is also an excellent thing and you should have a nice amount by spring. any horses you see now before you are ready to buy aren't meant for you. 

@*PoptartShop* : can't wait to hear about your lesson!! 

@*carshon* : agree when shopping you need to keep and open mind/eye. often the universe sends what we need, not what we want.


Tuesday night, it finally stopped raining here. I was able to get some saddle time on Wednesday. The whole story, with lots more video clips, is in my journal.

George was first.


















having a bit of fun (this is about 1/2 mile which climbs about 240 feet - my garmin said George hit 25.8 mph as max speed):






After George, it was Phin's turn! 



















Thursday, I got more saddle time before the next round of rain. The whole story is in my journal.

George was first. 



















Next up was Phin. 


















Yesterday we got another 1.25 inches of rain.. so frustrating, especially as California burns!! Today is sunny, but temps have dropped into the 30s and the wind is raging, bringing real feels into the single digits. We also had our first snowfall.. brief, but insulting all the same.


----------



## Caledonian

That's great news @JCnGrace. I hope he continues to do as he's told, at least for a little while longer:smile:. Take care of yourself as well.


----------



## blue eyed pony

@phantomhorse13 I absolutely shall!  

As it stands as I sit down to write on day 11, I'm at 19,100 words. Writing is getting easier again and I'm glad I pushed through that wall that was keeping the words from flowing easily. 

I finished the scene I started the other day, and made a solid start on chapter 6. Today I'm aiming to finish chapter 6 and maybe, FINALLY, get some decent horse involvement into this whole shebang. So far they've shown up once :lol:



> In lieu of something better to do, I set to polishing and sharpening my dagger, and then my belt knife. The silence married the heavy humidity to create a stifling blanket that only reinforced my sense of anxious anticipation.
> 
> The world was waiting for something. _Verity_ was waiting.
> 
> For the first time in my life, the City-Mind made herself known to me. She did not communicate in words, nor did she seem able to understand my racing thoughts. The City, who had stood for thousands of years and weathered millions of storms, feared this one. She showed me visions of crashing waves and crumbling rock, and of a great, terrible shaking of the earth the likes of which hadn’t happened even once in living memory. Molten hellfire spilled from cracks in the earth and ran through the streets, incinerating everything in its path.
> 
> The vision shifted to the throne room of the palace proper. Eden’s crown sat upon an empty throne and the floor was slick, yet somehow sticky with blood. On a plinth above it all stood a group of Barons, who laughed and toasted their success.
> 
> The City released her grip on my mind and left me reeling, clutching the arms of my chair as if they were all that kept me upright. The storm hit all at once in a solid wall of violent divine rage, but I barely noticed. I didn’t even hear Val stirring until he was crouched before me in different clothes than those he had fallen asleep in, with his circlet on his head and his sword at his hip.
> 
> “What is it?” His voice was gentle, but urgent. He didn’t wait for me to respond. His mind brushed against mine, tasting the past few minutes’ worth of thought. “I see. She speaks mainly in metaphor, Monty. The storm she showed you wasn’t real. What should I do about the Barons?”
> 
> I still couldn’t find my bearings. I leaned forwards and put my head in my hands. “I don’t know.”


----------



## blue eyed pony

Double post, my bad, but I'm feeling nostalgic today.

I lost Monty in Feb 2014. He came into my life in Feb 2011. So I only had him for a short time - I've had Ikora nearly as long as I had him now - but he was the horse that made me the horsewoman I am today. He taught me so much, and took me from being a cocky incompetent rider to a nervous kind of competent rider to being both confident and knowledgeable enough to bring on young horses. I owe him everything.

I never miss him any less, and it never hurts any less that he's gone. I think about him every single day.

Sorry for photo quality in a couple of these, they were taken using a phone that was old 6 years ago!


----------



## JCnGrace

Whew, I think I've mostly gotten life back to normal so can start getting caught up in here.

@*blue eyed pony*, it would be wonderful to read a book that involved horses and what was written made sense. I recently read one, by one of my favorite authors no less, where of course the guy rode a stallion and the woman a mare. They would meet up at a pond that bordered their two properties and this stallion was mannerly enough to ride with and tie beside the mare. When it came time to breed the two horses however it took 5 men with ropes attached to this "wild" stallion to control it during the mating. That caused some serious eye rolling from me. LOL I mean, how could this make sense to even a person not familiar with horses?


So sad about Monty, he sounds like a wonderful horse and I'm sorry you lost him way too soon. 

@*PoptartShop*, if I ever have to get rid of my truck and the headlights aren't auto like its are, I'd probably forget to turn them on too, at least until it got dark enough I couldn't see anything. LOL It's wonderful that you're getting the green light to work with Promise yourself. She's coming along quickly!

@*Tazzie*, OUCH, poor Izzie! Looks like she stepped on something sharp. When walking or driving through the pasture be on the lookout for old broken off T-posts. I swear after almost 20 years of living here and combing the pastures on a regular basis I still find one every once in a while. Probably due to being buried but rising to the surface after the freezes and thaws of winter. Loved the videos. Diego was too funny with the duct tape on his nose and they were both so scared of that drill LOL. 


About your friend...one of the signs of being a narcissist is transferring their wrong doings to another person. Sounds like that is what she is doing to you.

@*Caledonian*, sounds like you're really busy. Hopefully you get to a point where you can maybe take off a couple of hours early so you can get some ride time in.

@*gingerscout*, congrats on the weight loss! Doesn't it feel nice to have a little money left out of your pay to sock away? I'm a huge fan of rainy day funds.

@*Walkamile*, love your post! I understand all too well about losing that spark. Gives me hope that I'll find mine one of these days.

@*ShirtHotTeez*, hubby has been very fortunate that he's always caught his early. He's never actually had a heart attack, thank goodness, so no lingering damage. Every since his first angioplasty he's kept his cholesterol at a good number with the help of meds but it doesn't seem to help stop his arteries from clogging up. He has horrible genetics when it comes to heart disease, his dad died at 60 and his mom at 62. He's 71 so his vigilance has paid off.

@*phantomhorse13*, I always love your ride pictures, such beautiful scenery to look at.


All these days that have gone past and I have no confessions. I guess I've been too busy to get up to any mischief. LOL


----------



## blue eyed pony

JCnGrace said:


> @*blue eyed pony*, it would be wonderful to read a book that involved horses and what was written made sense. I recently read one, by one of my favorite authors no less, where of course the guy rode a stallion and the woman a mare. They would meet up at a pond that bordered their two properties and this stallion was mannerly enough to ride with and tie beside the mare. When it came time to breed the two horses however it took 5 men with ropes attached to this "wild" stallion to control it during the mating. That caused some serious eye rolling from me. LOL I mean, how could this make sense to even a person not familiar with horses?
> 
> 
> So sad about Monty, he sounds like a wonderful horse and I'm sorry you lost him way too soon.


Monty died peacefully in his sleep, so I have that as a comfort at least. If he had to go he went the best way possible. It was very sudden, he was very healthy right up until his last day. The point of view character in my novel is named after him, and is immortal - so I never have to lose another Monty.

Regarding the book - I've actually known a stallion that was like that. His lady handler had a specific set of gear that she used on him when it was time for him to serve a mare, and in that gear it took ALL her knowledge and expertise for her to handle him. In anything else he was a lamb. Lovely lovely horse, just had no manners with his mares. They can be that clever! But it's definitely not the norm.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@PoptartShop I think it's very wise to leave her at the trainer for the Winter. She is going to be worked often, you will have wonderful conditions to work with her without weather restraints, and then she will be back to you at her best  I wish you a great lesson and that you and Promise enjoy every single bit of it! Promise the bossy mare, lol! I hope she goes through it and all goes well at the pasture.
Been there at the unsubscribing emails not working. Yeah, block the address. 
@Walkamile, sounds like a wise decision to wait until Spring comes / days get bigger. Doing such task in the dark could be hard. I hope that she improves by herself anyway  Lovely words on your last post, concerning the HF. Yes, some of us do struggle with lack of time. I only see my horse on weekends, I must have consistency in my riding or I will get overwhelmed by nerves, and sometimes due to weather on winter I skip whole months without riding. Slippery, muddy roads are my biggest enemy. I just HATE it because my mare is not very surefooted. But my friends still go. Even raining they work their horses. And I envy them. Well said!
@blue eyed pony I really like your writing! Aww, Valkyries, I love them  And I think we all have days where we feel more inspired to do whatever it is, so I would not panic about it, better ones come, as you could tell. Monty sounded like a great horse, I am sorry that you only kept him for a few years. Enough to mark your heart forever so it seems.
@Tazzie, That is scary about Izzie's hoof (ask me how I know...). Any idea how she did the cut? About the shoes, well, sometimes they are for their best, and although I keep mine barefoot for some years now I would not hesitate to put shoes if needed. What a good girl for the soaking  Concerning your ex-friend. well you behaved like an adult while she did not by not appearing. And she is still being a drama queen while you were saying you had forgiven her... Glad you have all screenshotted, but anyway I am pretty sure people know what kind of person she is and although she tries they won't fall for her lies.
The barn is looking fantastic and in a heartbeat it will be ready  Glad everybody had fun at trick or treat! And how funny was Diego with the duct tape on?
@Caledonian sorry that you didn't get to ride. The weather is dreary in here too, ugh... And work wise, we all have some crazy darn periods. Mine seems to be lasting for too long, lol (or not.....)
@gingerscout glad that you are feeling better physically. Clothes getting too big are good for ego, for man too, right?  And yes, sounds like you are doing ok with the savings. I hope you do keep Renegade too though
I hope that your daughter takes good care of the new pet. And if I were you I would not give a darn about how many likes you get. People have strange ways.

We love you too, @JCnGrace  So happy to know that your husband is ok. That must have been so scary!
@phantomhorse13 I loved to see George's video. I really enjoy looking at their ears in these kind of videos. Glad the rain gave you a break so as you could enjoy your boys 

Oh man, seems like I don't leave the office in like a month in a row. Weekends fly by.
Didn't do much past weekend because of the damp weather (I actually only went barn on Saturday, as Sunday we had lots of rain the whole day, even causing several floods across the country). But if I wanted I would have gotten the time, because barn was clean - someone had been there, as BO's son had leased one of the black mares to a friend for the Winter, and she was back, don´t know what happened.
So I just let Tuya out, cleaned the fresh piles of manure, add some shavings, fed all the animals and that was it. Spent some time brushing Tuya, as she came from pasture all wet and with dirt from rolling - had been raining before I arrived. Also made little touch up to her hooves, but could not bring bars down little further (I try to do a little at a time not to mess things up), as they were too hard for me to handle, even after being on wet. 
It's pretty safe to say Tuya HATES her stable neighbor (a gelding that was only staying for this period while BO was gone, then back to pasture). I had never seen her kick the wall towards any horse but this one. My old girl has a lot of sass still, lol!

Happy Monday everyone!


----------



## blue eyed pony

@TuyaGirl - thank you  I'm working on developing the concept a little more. They won't be true to Norse mythology but there've been so many reinterpretations of that already that I don't think that'll be an issue. 

Monty was very special. Truly once in a lifetime. I'm very lucky to have had him at all, he's that one horse I'll always remember as my very best. I've had easier horses, I've ridden more educated horses, but he will always be my favourite.


----------



## TuyaGirl

Just because here's the link to a video of the horse fair. Lots of different breeds / riding styles, some wayyyy better than others. I love the KWPN on the cart  
And the tack stores. Gosh I miss the smell of all that tack paradise  BO is in the video, appears twice, somewhat by the middle and end, with his greys.

I hope you can see it
https://www.facebook.com/portugalecool/videos/572786106485125/?t=118


----------



## PoptartShop

@JCnGrace happy to hear he is back home & taking it easy. LOL, he better relax so you can get some rest. :lol:
You are welcome, we are all family here! <3
@phantomhorse13 what a gorgeous ride, I love the video. So much space! I need to get myself a GoPro for trails! What kind do you have? I probably asked you before & forgot. I'm doing the FH Black Friday paperchase & it'd be nice if I had one! Ugh, sucks about the rain, but glad you got in some nice rides in-between the showers. Such a muddy mess. Snow? Already?! Omg. :O It says it's gonna snow here Thursday, I hope not! Not ready!
@blue eyed pony awww Monty was a handsome boy. So sorry to hear you only had him for a short time. :sad: It is never long enough. I am glad he passed away peacefully though. That is sweet that he is the POV character in your novel. Very nice. Yes! As for the writing, keep it up! Glad you got through that little writer's block. Yes, definitely put some horse stuff into it!!
@TuyaGirl awwww, I bet Tuya enjoyed that nice groom. Ugh, the mud & rain is a mess! OMG LOL she is a sassy one! I love it! She better show him who's boss! :lol: That's hilarious lol. She sure is opinionated! Ugh, happy Monday...yeah, it definitely makes sense to leave her there through winter. 

I confess, my lesson on Promise Saturday went AMAZING. As soon as I got on her, she felt like a different horse! Much more balanced, & my oh my, her trot is so much better...not as speedy, she's just moving a lot better. My trainer has done an amazing job. 
We still have a ways to go, but wow! Super awesome.
I need work on my position, but that'll come with consistency. I really, REALLY enjoyed riding my horse! LOL. It's nice to know she does great in an arena setting, when before I either took her on trails or through the neighborhood.

Yesterday, I rode her by myself, no lesson. I am going to ride her a few times during the week, my boyfriend said he'd feed my barnmate's horse for me so that will work.
My trainer told me since I am doing so well with her, that she isn't going to be riding/working her. No need. Which is fine - I can take it from here, I have stuff to work on & I will enjoy it. If I don't have time to ride, I will lunge her. Either way she will get consistency!

Yesterday I rode her in the outdoor arena for the first time. She's always been worked in the indoor...well, she did really well. At first she wanted to sniff around & I had to get her focused, but she was great. No complaints. There was a horse that kept peeking his head over the fence in the pasture next to the arena, she glanced over but stayed focused. Success! 

She is getting stronger going to the right (was her weaker side). Just super happy overall. 

It's safe to say I am extremely sore. LOL!

Some photos! So, she's in a pasture now with 2 other horses. I forgot the other one's name, but the big draft is Millie. She's super cute. Everyone is getting along well. Here they are eating hay together lol. 

I DID take photos of Promise's scrape, since we took the stitches out Saturday. I will post them in a little bit. They aren't nasty, I promise. The scab came off when we unwrapped it, so we have to keep it wrapped another week which is fine. 

PICTURES! SUPER muddy because it rained a ton Friday night, but it'll dry!


----------



## Tazzie

@Walkamile, oh in my head I've written her a letter ten times over with everything I ever did for her listed in it. Mixed with plenty of profanity :lol: she's the type that NEVER forgets what she did for you, but forgets what you do for her immediately after you do it. I'm glad HF helped rekindle your spark! I get like that on occasion, and this place is fabulous to rekindle it <3

@PoptartShop, I do think she feels better! She's all about being a goofball now! If only it'd dry out so I could ride, grr. I am thankful for a place to vent it out. I'm just tired to STILL be dealing with it. This has been ongoing for six months now. Like, just leave me alone. We got some done, but not as much as I had hoped *sigh* not that I can do anything about it :/ and only two cows left lol there are still two out there, but the horses just boss them around. I'm glad you had such great rides on Promise!! I can't wait to hear how they continue! I am so happy for you!!

@ShirtHotTeez, that is EXACTLY what I want to be! I just want to be nameless competitors and to just ignore her.

@JCnGrace, I am SOOO glad he's home!! What great news!! I hope you were able to keep him lowkey this weekend! We haven't seen a thing pop up in the field, so our best guess is a sharp rock. There have been a few here and there we've pulled out. And she enjoys galloping up on the cows to boss them around. That and the [email protected]%$#^%#$ neighbors dog keeps coming into the field. Izzie is NOT dog safe and WILL attack. It's only a matter of time before I find the dog laying in the field. Though we do check their field fairly regularly. Nick has been cutting fire wood (no tools left down there) so we've been in some of the thicker parts of the field. Nothing like that has turned up. Diego is 100% a character though! We are so glad to have him! And that makes total sense. She's also VERY bipolar, and is supposed to be on meds. But when she doesn't have her high, which leads to her motivation, she comes off of them.

@phantomhorse13, it sure is! She's been 100% sound on it since she did it, which astounded me. We've been closely monitoring it, but she seems to enjoy her new kicks. I held up one of her hinds to show the kids her shoes, and explained why it's even more important to not walk behind her. Not that Izzie would intentionally do anything, but she is still a horse. They were fascinated by it, and enjoyed touching it. Thank goodness a saint and just stands there for it. Nick did the duct tape again later on, and the kids enjoyed taking it off of him. So now they are his heroes haha! I just wish I'd get left alone, but that's apparently never going to happen  I'm so glad you got some riding in!! I love the pictures and videos!!

@TuyaGirl, that was definitely not what we wanted to see, that's for sure!! I told Nick if she seems happier riding with shoes I *MIGHT* keep her in them. But if I see zero change, then I'll have them come off when the farrier says they can come off. As for the ex friend, that's what others have said. I've kept my mouth shut, so I have nothing to be used against me. She can go suck a rock. I hope my barn will be done soon! I'm so ready for it!! And Diego is a hoot  sorry for all the rain! But sounds like you had a lovely time with Tuya anyway  and goodness! Silly mare!!


Whew, well my weekend was interesting. Woke up Saturday morning to a friend request... from one of ex friend's clients. Sent her a polite message asking why I was getting a friend request, and that I'm not allowing ex friend's clients on my friends list. Read it but didn't respond. Which was enough to show me they were trying to snoop *eyeroll* I have nothing of merit on my page. But I do not want them seeing how awesome my life is without my ex friend. I just want them to leave me alone *sigh*

Saturday afternoon we worked on the barn! Friday night we had set the posts for the floor of my tack/feed room. We opted to have a raised floor in the event it flooded. It'd keep my stuff and grain dry. Saturday we set to work putting the floor down. It's just heavy duty plywood, but it's a floor all the same. It's starting to take shape though! I'm very excited!!

Sunday Nick got a doe in the morning, and then another doe with the kids last night. They excitedly told me about the doe when I got home haha! I had my incentive fund meeting, so was gone most of the day. Exciting news is that for the fourth straight year Izzie was the Sport Horse High Point Champion! We relinquished the Hunter Pleasure since we wanted to spread the love a little. We also took Specialty Champion for the second year in a row! It was VERY exciting! And then finally we were the English Pleasure Reserve Champion! I'm super excited! Next year both horses will be enrolled, and Nick is excited his horse will start paying for his showing a bit 

Pictures!!

Barn progress:




























Ponies in their spots 



















No keeping them in on a sunny day (though it was like 30 degrees maybe haha!)




























Cute puppy pictures 










Penny insisted on snuggling with Syd. Don't mind the mess; they did clean up yesterday haha










And virtual tour of the barn since it's a little easier to see how it'll be set up


----------



## JCnGrace

@blue eyed pony, most stallion owners I know use a different halter for breeding and stallions for sure learn the difference but I've never seen one that took five men with ropes to handle them. LOL Thunder's biggest issue was getting him to provide a little romance instead of just getting the job done. I was so lucky with him and Majik both since neither were ever hard to handle even taking them to a mare. 

@TuyaGirl, Tuya knows that gelding can't do a thing for her so she's not got any time for him. Silly mare. LOL That video was so cool! Your culture seems to still be very much entrenched with horses while ours seems to be getting further and further away from it. 

@PoptartShop, great news about how well Promise is doing! It's been a while since I've ridden long enough to get sore but I remember the feeling well. I was always envious of people who weren't used to riding being able to without getting sore muscles. I'd be like WTH? I ride all the time and can still barely walk when I get off.

@Tazzie, congrats on all of your year end awards, what a great achievement! Barn is coming along nicely and I like your planned layout. Penny looks like she's smiling in the one picture, so cute!


I do have a story from a couple of days ago, guess my brain was still blocking it out last night. 


Get home from the hospital Friday about 5 pm and get hubby settled in then out to do chores. Cats in the small barn are acting funny so I look and sure enough there's a skunk in the live trap hubby keeps set for unwanted critters. Just great, I had tripped the trap at the other barn and had thought about that one but then forgot, bet I'll never forget again. I lost the heated discussion of skunk detail not being on my bucket list and we should just give this one a pass and turn it loose. So the next day up to the barn we go and my job was to get the cage into the wagon. He has a long pole with a hook on it that he made just for this particular job but it's really hard to see what you're doing when you have the hood of your jacket tied so tight that there's only a little hole to breathe out of. Anyway, I finally got it into the wagon without getting sprayed and then we took it into the field next door and I had to drag it back out of the wagon. That was the end of my job, hubby had to let it out of the cage and shoot it because I just can't. 


In my entire life I've only killed 3 critters and was nauseated for HOURS. Two of those were unintentional events involving my vehicle, a squirrel and a possum and even then I'd stopped to let them get across the road but they were on a suicide mission and turned around and ran right back under me once I proceeded on with my journey. The third was a snake and as much as I HATE snakes I still don't want to kill them but this one kept insisting on slithering under the flakes of hay I had set out for the horses so it was either kill it or take the chance it would bite one of the horses on the nose. Not a poisonous snake but that still doesn't mean the bite couldn't cause a bad infection and I absolutely was not going to pick it up to relocate. Just goes to show that there's not much I wouldn't do for my spoiled petunias! LOL


----------



## blue eyed pony

Thanks everyone  

I'm going to have a bit less time to write in the near future if all goes according to plan. I just sat down so I haven't started on today's efforts yet, but here's some from last night:



> The library doors exploded inwards in a shower of splinters. Guardsmen poured through. Relief washed over me, but my enemy was not dead yet. I wouldn’t rest until the three assassins still on their feet were no longer breathing.
> 
> The one in front of me froze in place for a moment, then fell to the ground in two uneven pieces. Al stood with his massive claymore in hand, grinning like some kind of feral beast. The Guard split into two groups at some invisible signal, flowing around us to take on the other two. Fifty-three of Eden’s finest made short work of the lingering threat.
> 
> The shock and pain finally hit.
> 
> “You’re late,” I said, then promptly blacked out.


----------



## PoptartShop

@Tazzie I love it, nothing better than a silly playful personality. <3 Promise is the same way! So funny. Awww thank you!! I know it's like FINALLY I can be in the saddle on her & improve!  Ground stuff is good but gosh, I am excited to ride!!!
LOL it's so funny how people are that immature that they go & send one of their friends to creep on your page. :icon_rolleyes: They all need to get a life. They need to leave you alone. Of course she didn't reply, ha, she got caught! Like NOPE, denied! Nice try. Eeeek about the tack/feed room coming along! That is fantastic. Awww that's so cute! Syd & the pup <3 They are adorable. LOVE the 'virtual' tour of the barn. It really is coming along so nicely, I'm so happy for you guys!!!

@JCnGrace LOL oh gosh, a skunk?! I'm so glad you didn't get sprayed! That would have been HORRIBLE! One of my friends had one that got into her house through the backyard one time, it sprayed & she couldn't get the stench out for WEEKS! Such a nasty distinct smell! I know, I couldn't do it either. Let the hubby do the dirty work lol. :lol:
@blue eyed pony aw I love it!!  Keep writing!

I confess, tonight I am going to ride Promise. Super excited.  My trainer spoke to me yesterday. I asked her if she was going to work/ride Promise on the days I don't (my boyfriend can't feed my barnmates horses EVERY night haha). She told me since I've been doing so well with her & my lesson went well, she wants me to come as much as I can & take over. So, I'm OK with that. I'm gonna ride tonight, Thursday, & Friday...& all weekend. Nothing too strenuous. I will probably lunge her this weekend before I ride, just to keep her mind going! Riding her is really helping though, doing serpentines, walk/trot transitions, etc. She's improving a lot & gaining strength, so I'm happy! 

Work is so busy...I want Friday already!


----------



## JCnGrace

Yay for all the ride time you're going to get in @PoptartShop. Added bonus of having an indoor arena to do it because we're supposed to get ice starting tomorrow night and it will probably be headed your way. 


I confess that if I don't take the time to shave my legs soon I'm going to have to take the horse clippers to them. Since hubby feels good but is bored he wants to go somewhere every day and in the meantime I'm getting further and further behind on things I need to do. He goes back to the cardiologist on the 26th and will hopefully be cleared to get back to his regular life.


----------



## PoptartShop

@JCnGrace yeah, it's supposed to snow here tomorrow! Not supposed to get more than an inch, so that's good but ugh! Already! :lol:


----------



## blue eyed pony

Today I had a job interview. It was a group interview, which was fine, I didn't have an issue with that. Except one of the people in the group happened to be my ex. 

The ex who gave me PTSD by abusing me, specifically by ignoring my right to say no and be listened to.

So I'm fighting with my own mind pretty badly tonight and I just want to call it a day and curl up and forget the world.

He tried to treat me like an old friend, so I pointedly treated him like a stranger. I was polite and professional, but hopefully that got the message across. If we both get a job, I will politely explain the situation to the store manager and ask to be on when he's not. If he gets a job and I don't I'll get my groceries elsewhere. If I get a job and he doesn't I will have to face him if he decides to shop at the store.

I have serious ongoing mental health issues because of this man and what he did to me 4 years ago. I will never report him to the police, and as much as I'd love to see his life ruined permanently by what he did, I'm not going to do anything that makes me come across as the bitter ex girlfriend. But I do not want to work with him, I do not want to see him every day.


----------



## JCnGrace

@blue eyed pony, I am so sorry you had an abusive relationship and so glad you were strong enough to put an end to it. You have every right to live a life free of having to deal with him so I hope you can find a solution. Any chance this store is a chain and if you both get a job you can transfer to a different one?


----------



## blue eyed pony

@JCnGrace it is a large national grocery store chain (maybe even international?) so technically yes, it's possible, but there's only one store in my local area. I can't commute far enough to transfer to another one. If they're unwilling or unable to keep me separate from my abuser and they've employed us both, I'll look at my options as to leaving (I'm not supposed to voluntarily leave suitable paid work, but working with that POS is not suitable work), because I don't want to work for a company that won't put the victim's rights above the abuser's. I can't and I won't put myself into a position where I have to see that sorry excuse for a man every day.


----------



## carshon

I am sorry that you have gone through this blue eyed pony. Your comment about the employer though struck a cord. 6 or 7 years ago my husband was accused by a woman at work of sexual and verbal abuse. He was her trainer as she transitioned out of a different dept to his. He came home to tell me to expect him to be forced on leave until his employer could review the incident. He works for a large grocery store chain in a distribution center. He was very shaken and so was I - we rely on his job. Lucky for us this company has cameras everywhere in their stores and DC's and they take incidents like this very seriously as they are the most sued employer in the US. So his company called in other workers that were being trained in that group as well as people (men and women) that he had trained in prior groups and interviewed them, they reviewed tapes as well. This took 3 weeks - in that time my husband went to work and people avoided him because they were told not to talk to him about it and his accuser had made sure everyone "knew what he did" After the the inquiry and tape review it was found that he never had touched this person (as she claimed he inappropriately touched her) and those interviewed did not validate her story of verbal abuse. We appreciate the diligence his employer put into this and he got to keep his job, she did as well but was moved to a different dept, where she later quit.

My point is that - going to an employer with a story of past abuse from another employee is a he said she said scenario that is impossible for that employer to handle. If there is no police report or restraining order what can this employer legally do that won't put them in a position to be sued by you or the other person? If you both get hired you will have to work with that person without expectation special treatment from your new employer. I am sorry to say that - because I do not doubt that you were abused.


----------



## PoptartShop

@blue eyed pony ugh, I'm so sorry that happened. Hopefully he won't even get hired. I wouldn't want to work at the same place as my ex either, even if we do not have the same hours...just too much of a risk! My ex was similar to yours. I understand how you feel!

I agree with @carshon though, because that is the sad truth. However, I know you said you'd still take the job IF you can have separate schedules (but like stated above, I don't know if they will do that)...I personally wouldn't even take it IF he gets hired, because you will run into him at some point even if they did accommodate you...not sure if there would even be a way to tell if he got hired. I would keep looking for jobs though!

I confess, last night's ride went well.  I'm super exhausted though. Work is just so busy & I am just NOW eating lunch at almost 2pm lol...but maybe that'll make the rest of the day fly by?


----------



## Tazzie

@JCnGrace, I'm very proud of my little mare that can, even if she drives me absolutely insane sometimes haha! And I like the layout. I'm trying to figure out the best set up for the tack/feed room though. I have a giant shelving unit we originally bought for my horse stuff... that once the horse stuff is gone would have nowhere to go. It's still in great shape though. It might be moving down there, but it's huge and won't use all of the cubbies it has since a lot of them are taken up by books or saddle pads. But I also don't want to get rid of it. So it may be moving down to the barn. Measuring it tonight to see if it would be TOO big in my room. Penny LOVES the kids, which always made me happy. She's 7 now, and her hips are full of arthritis. We're doing what we can to keep her comfortable since neither of us is ready to say goodbye, and on medication she's still doing ok. I dread losing that dog though  yikes on the skunk incident! And snakes don't bother me. I actually like them :lol: I had to save my ex friend from an itty bitty garter snake that was in her barn once. I debated bringing into my truck with me :rofl: fingers crossed about hubby!! I'm sure you're going a little crazy!
@PoptartShop, he has no lacking in personality! Such a goofball. I'm so excited you got to ride!!! YAY!!! I can't wait to hear of all your adventures this winter <3 I just don't get it. If I was posting stuff, I have enough two faced friends on my Facebook that would have sent it to her. But I don't. I'm WELL aware of the people that will run right back to her with info, which is part of why I never did post stuff. She just needs to go away. But *knock on wood* it's been a quiet week! I love my kiddos and pups! And thank you! I decided a video would be the easiest to try and show the layout of my barn. I'm just so pumped!


Whew, so Monday night we got one wall framed and started on the second when Nick ran out of screws, oops. So called it a night. Got home, and had someone wanting me to send more pictures/measurements of the side saddle. So sent them... and she bought it! Tried to ship it last night, but I only had a PO box number to ship it to... and I'd gone to UPS since I know they will do a good job packaging it up. Talked with the buyer today since I was originally going to ship it USPS then, but it was too large for USPS. Got an actual address and it's going out tonight! I know she's excited!!

Last night we also got the (hopefully) rest of the wood for the tack/feed room as well as the door. Nick was originally going to hunt tonight, but he's not in the mood. So hopefully we can work on the barn more. Trying to get the room entirely enclosed so I can move the grain down there by next Wednesday. Also want to move my saddles down there so I can open up the saddle racks to store my other saddles I need to sell. Aiming to stop at Dover tomorrow and get saddle racks, fingers crossed. I want blue ones though, and not sure they will have any or enough in stock. So we will see.

Pictures from Monday night though  our supervisors were watching us closely.


----------



## PoptartShop

@Tazzie right. You are being the mature, adult. Her? She's still a freaking child & so are her stupid friends. :icon_rolleyes: They have no lives. I am crossing my fingers they leave you the heck alone.

Aw, that'd be great if you guys can work on the barn more tonight. I am loving all of the progress pictures. Soon enough you'll be able to do a before & after! :lol: So cute, the horses checking everything out. Awww. They are monitoring to make sure you guys do everything right & that everything is up to their standards. LOL! So cute. & OMG blue saddleracks would look amazing!!! A blue theme!

I forgot to post pictures, so here are some from last night!  It's funny, when I got there she was like half-asleep! Couldn't help but take a picture. So funny.


----------



## phantomhorse13

@*JCnGrace* : how is your DH doing?

@*blue eyed pony* : what a lovely way to memorialize Monty. love the latest excerpt. so sorry to hear you had an encounter with your ex, but you should be super proud of how you handled yourself!!

@*TuyaGirl* : weekends are never long enough. I hope the weather gives you a break next weekend so you can get good horsey time.

@*PoptartShop* : I have a GoPro Hero 5 session. its less complicated than the full hero and I have found it much easier to use (my first one was a full hero 2). I can't wait to hear about the paper chase and would surely love to see it! so glad your lesson and rides went well. any chance someone can record bits for us to share?

@*Tazzie* : sorry to hear people are still trying to stir up drama. its like jr high all over again. the barn is coming along great!!


Today, I got some saddle time. The whole story is in my journal.

George was up first. 



















Next up was Phin.


















:cowboy:


----------



## JCnGrace

@Tazzie, I don't think you'd regret moving the shelving unit to the tack room. They come in handy and you'll have it filled up in no time. Another thing that we have in ours and I really like is one of those boxes (sorry don't know the proper name) that has all these little drawers for storing nuts, bolts, screws, and nails etc... I store all kinds of things in it like mane thinners, chin straps, snaps, buckles, etc...I think I have every drawer filled with something or the other. 

@PoptartShop, you never did post the pictures of how Promise's wound is coming along. No pressure, you just said you were going to and then forgot I guess. 

@phantomhorse13, he's doing fabulous, thank you for asking. Glad you were able to enjoy your beautiful trails today. 


We stayed home today, YAY! I got caught up on some stuff but not all of it, at least we have clean clothes again. Took one of hubby's flannel shirts out of the dryer to hang up and was totally disgusted with the fact that he's still wearing it even though it's got the elbows wore out, tons of little holes and so threadbare you can see through it. Then I was folding my clothes and pulled out my favorite sweatshirt and realized I'm not any better than him because it had holes and bleach splotches all over it. LOL Why is it so hard to trash your favorites? 


Nasty, nasty ice has been coming down all evening. It's supposed to get above freezing tomorrow so hopefully it won't stick around long.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@PoptartShop It's really great to know that everything is going perfectly well with Promise, with or without formal lessons  Consistency is doing her wonders. I wish I had the time to work mine more often too, and she would be in better shape. 
@Tazzie Congratulations for Izzie being the Sport Horse High Point Champion! One more reason to be so proud of her 
OMG I love your dogs! And the barn is looking so, but so good! Yep, great helpers you got there
@JCnGrace Yes, we do have a very ingrained tradition related with horses (including bullfight, ugh, HATE IT!!). But not so much where I live or board, unfortunately. See the farrier problem for instance. One guy is enough for the whole area, and does not even work on it full time!
I am sorry that you lost the battle on getting the skunk loose, poor thing - me, yeah...
Lol about the horse clippers to shave your legs 
@blue eyed pony I get you. I too had a super abusive ex-boyfriend (got worst after we broke up, male frustrations), and I confess I do not apply for jobs where he *might* also end up. The place where his mother works is always asking for new employees, hell no, I could never work in there. I had some friends say that is stupid and I am missing the chance to work closer to home (the job itself is not that great), but only God knows what I've been through and I want nothing to do with that person or someone related to him. It's like a black hole sucking energy. 
I am with others who say that even if you work different schedules you might cross him sooner or later. My ex is a stalker so definitely would happen. Just take care and think of all the possible scenarios. 
@phantomhorse13 I love the landscape!! Is that a deer? Cool! (we do not have much wildlife like that in here, can you tell? Lol)

I confess I never thought I would find, at 39 years old, an unreleased song from Nirvana that is wayyyy better than most nowadays songs, lol! Then I had to do what I always do when I love a song: put it on repeat endlessly until I arrived work, and it still is playing in my head 
Nothing more relevant to say, I am cranky today, women phases, lol!


----------



## blue eyed pony

Thanks everyone. At this point I don't know if he's hired or not OR if I'm hired or not but I AM signing paperwork for an internship at another place (which might lead into paid work) so if we both get the yes, I'll just politely decline. You're all right, it is easier to just avoid him. It didn't happen at their store, they hold no liability at all, and it's not like there aren't 10 billion other grocery jobs.

And on a happier topic, here's another excerpt  


> There comes a time in every man’s life when he questions why he chose his career. The morning the weather broke was one of those times.
> 
> Despite our best efforts, the entire Guard working together had not yet managed to solve the mystery. The identity of the man with whom the Baronesses had been heard plotting still evaded us. And Valiant was determined he was going to hunt with Yu’lissa no matter what.
> 
> I had chosen this career because it was better than begging. I had come to love it over the years. But that morning… Gods, that morning as I tacked up my horse I wished I was preparing for a long day’s panhandling. Anything but dealing with two headstrong young royals who quite obviously wanted their Royal Guard escort to disappear. I would have willingly strung myself up from the gallows if someone had offered me the option that morning.
> 
> I considered faking knee pain. The injury was well healed, and I hadn’t so much as felt a twinge in a day and a half, but an injury would excuse me from having to try to keep track of Val and Yu’li in the thick forest around Verity. And try was definitely the operative word.
> 
> Despite my internal b!tching, I mounted Myrddin with my usual casual ease and set off with the hunting party, which was mostly made up of Guardsmen for security reasons. Ethan rode on my left, more heavily armed than anyone (probably to show off some of his work). We were just behind Valiant and Yu’li, both of whom were equipped with brand new recurve bows as well as their swords.
> 
> Ethan sidepassed his gelding a little closer and leaned over to elbow me in the ribs. “Those two…”
> 
> “Are exactly what they look like,” I said. I could trust him. “It’ll be good for Eden if their romance continues. Our people will finally have a solid alliance with Bran’kha.”
> 
> “Which means no more border skirmishes.”
> 
> “Aye.” I kicked Myrddin into a fast trot to try to keep up with the royals’ horses. He was a heavier type, not as quick and not as full of running as the hunters, but a firm favourite nevertheless - he’d been my mount during the war and was still reliable at sixteen, but I probably should have borrowed a nice hunter.
> 
> Ethan’s gelding had a longer stride and kept up much more easily. He was a tall, rangy type, lacking the quality of breeding that Myrddin and the horses owned by the crown could boast but still a very useful animal. Ethan sat his movement without trouble, as I had taught him. “So you’d think the Barons would be happy about it. But I’ve heard talk. They say someone tried to kill the Prince twice during the storm.”
> 
> “They did,” I told him matter of factly. “They failed, obviously. We know some of the people behind it, but not all of them. There’s a mystery man involved. And I shouldn’t be telling you any of this.”
> 
> “Then let us speak of other topics. Are you still coming to dinner?”
> 
> I shook my head. I couldn’t make the time and I couldn’t justify the risk of dragging Val along. “Not with everything that’s going on. I can’t get away. I’m sorry, Ethan-”
> 
> “It’s fine, Dad. I know you’re a King’s Man. He’ll be our King soon. Duty first.” He smiled to show he honestly didn’t mind. “It’s a shame you won’t be there, but I understand.”


----------



## PoptartShop

@phantomhorse13 I have a page for Promise's journey on FB if you want to see some video. I posted a bit of my lesson! Yay for saddle time!!!  Love it, & I really love the orange & red tack even more!

If anyone else wants to see any video or updates (I have a journal on FB) please feel free to check it out/follow it!!  I plan on making a YouTube also soon. It'll be easier.

(Hope this is allowed lol)
https://www.facebook.com/A-Promise-...ing-w-my-first-horse-Promise-199593380692132/
@TuyaGirl awww! What song?!

@JCnGrace well, I will post them now! LOL, I did forgot I got sidetracked. :lol:

I will take another picture this weekend, because I'm sure it has scabbed back up (the scab accidentally came off while I unwrapped it to change the bandage, she didn't care though LOL). 

So that part will scab up again (if it already has, it's been since the weekend since I saw it). I will take more this weekend though  It's healing well...pictures...before & after...sorry in advance!

***WARNING*** a little graphic! First pics are the original scrape, then after the vet came, then this weekend.

The first after pic is before we took the stitches out, the second is after. It bled a little (bc of the scab peeling off) but Promise was like, whatever!


----------



## JCnGrace

@*TuyaGirl*, the cranky woman phases will pass soon enough into a whole different realm of phases. LOL I don't like it when I get a song stuck in my head. By the time I get it unstuck I'm afraid to listen to it again in case of a repeat. 

@*blue eyed pony*, looks like your story is coming along. Good work! When you write do you already have the ending plotted out o do you let it unfold as you go?

@*PoptartShop*, the wound looks really good. How lucky are you that no proud flesh is popping up? 


Winter is here! Ice is covering everything, power went out very early in the am and yet to be restored so the generator is up and running, and there's a cedar down over the fence right by the gate so hard telling how many other trees are down where that I can't see from right around the house. I'll have to do a fence check.


----------



## blue eyed pony

@JCnGrace I am very much a pantser, not a planner! Pantser is a NaNoWriMo term meaning I like to fly by the seat of my pants and let the story write itself. If I try to plan, my characters just rebel and do what they want anyway!


----------



## PoptartShop

I confess, winter is here too...it's SNOWING! UGH! It's getting bad, but no sign of me leaving work yet. :sad: Ugh. Supposed to turn to freezing rain in a few hours.

Then tomorrow it'll be sunny & almost 50 degrees. LOL, like what?! :lol:

My car is already covered, just peeked outta my office & yup, covered! 

My boyfriend was gonna feed my barnmate's horses tonight since he has a truck, but my barnmate said he is taking off work so he can feed. WAHOO! LOL. Saves us the trouble.

Ugh that sucks about the power, lucky you have a generator. Yay...sounds fun, not! Make it stop! :rofl: & yeah, thank goodness! Her skin/hair grew back & everything! Probably will barely even have a scar lol.
@blue eyed pony that's a good idea.  This way you have a backup plan, but the more places you apply to the better. Avoiding him at all costs is definitely your best bet. & I am enjoying the story, keep it going!!!


----------



## JCnGrace

There was only one large limb down blocking part of the driveway I had to deal with right away, the rest can wait for a better day. All day it's been ice, snow or rain coming down at any given minute. The neighbors steers got out so the horses are spooked and wouldn't come into the barn to eat. Crazy things, almost all of them have lived across from calves/steers their entire life and they still go nuts if those cattle get out. Trying to shame them for being pansies does no good. LOL Anyway, I left them some hay in the barn because we don't have round bales out yet so I suppose if they get hungry enough they'll go in and eat.


----------



## Walkamile

So I have Friday off due to all my clients calling today to reschedule due to the storm coming. Worked out well, was able to fit all in with a little creative maneuvering and really lovely clients that cooperate for the greater good! hahaha!


So to quote "Winter is coming", but it's actually here! Will be glad for the snow to even out the craters in the paddocks.


----------



## PoptartShop

I confess, I was able to leave work early yesterday because it wasn't getting any better, it started to sleet. Took me almost an hour to get home! Relaxed the rest of the day. 

HAPPY FRIDAY!!! The snow is pretty much all melted now LOL...back to 48 degree weather.


----------



## carshon

I confess daughter snuck home from college last night. But I did not get to see her because she went straight to her boyfriends house. I had a sneaking suspicion all day that she was going to be coming home. Just a gut feeling. Her BF eats dinner with us almost every night and when we texted him and told him we were home from our second job and making dinner and his reply was "thanks, I already ate" I knew something was up! So I called my daughter who tried to (which she is not very good at) and she was about 1hr 45 min from home. She thought I would be mad because she skipped the one Friday class she had - but I am not. Just anxious to see her. And to top it off it is going to be almost 50 on Wed and I have the day off so we plan on getting the horses out!


----------



## Tazzie

@PoptartShop, I've had a quiet week with regards to that, so I'm hopeful! Fingers crossed it just stays that way! We did get to work on it, thankfully. We are so burnt out though, ugh. And I'm HOPING for blue, but at this point I'll take whatever they might have. Just want to get them down there. I love the pictures!!
@phantomhorse13, that's what it feels like. Least it was a good week this week! And I love my barn! I just want it DONE! Yay for saddle time!! Love all the pictures!
@JCnGrace, yeah, I know it'll come in handy. Just won't look as tidy as hoped. But it'd save money, and I'm all for that haha! And a tool box? That's not in the budget currently :lol: haha I have clothes like that too! You just can't part with your favorites until they are in shreds! We got ice here too, and Nick is working 16 hour days. Might be doing it all weekend too. And I'm probably going to toss some hay in the barn tonight for our two. Will make a heck of a mess since I don't have hay racks up yet, but I'd like them to have the option to go in and eat. My luck I'll feed the two remaining cows though.
@TuyaGirl, yes! I'm so proud of her! Fourth year in a row! The pups are sweet at least (which is good because Sheldon (the Chocolate Lab) shreds ANYTHING left in the kitchen. He's ROTTEN!) Thank you! I do love my little barn! Yay for finding a new song!! I do the same thing though haha!
@Walkamile, yay for a day off!! And haha! We want the ground to freeze since it's all mush!
@carshon, yay for your daughter being home!! I do hope you enjoy your ride on Wednesday!!


What a week! Work picked up, so I didn't have much time to respond. I was able to read stuff though!! It's the last holiday rush before everyone poofs and there is no work!

We did work on the barn Wednesday night. It was pretty miserable since Nick was in a mood and making me regret even doing this. Totally decided I will NEVER build a house with him. Not worth it. I also had to take the kids home since they wouldn't stop complaining they were cold (nor would they stand by the fire we had). So Nick walked home in the sleet... I had gone out to get my car keys so I could remote start it to let it thaw in the morning. Nick was home and putting the trailer away (I'm not as handy putting his trailers away, and I didn't want to tear stuff up). He told me to put my car where the truck goes so it wasn't encased in ice in the morning. I was pretty thankful yesterday morning! Though I must have something in the tire since it keeps losing air, ugh. Always right before the holidays.

Yesterday Nick worked 16 hours, came home, slept, and is now working another 16. Most likely will have to work tomorrow too. We had over 200,000 people without power between Kentucky, Ohio, and Indiana. This morning that number was down to 25,000... but here's the catch. Though that is a DRASTIC reduction, there are still 4,000 "events". Meaning 4,000 individual locations that need fixing in order to get power back on. Nick was saying they are bringing in people from the Carolinas, which NEVER happens. It's bad out there.

So, right now it's a bit slim we will get to work on the barn. Who knows though, he may surprise me. He did take pictures of his handy work before coming home though. And ponies eating last night. They were grazing out in the ickiness, cause they are stubborn ponies lol




























But pony pictures


----------



## PoptartShop

@carshon awww that is great you get to see her!  YAY! That's awesome.  Enjoy it! & I hope you do get to ride Wednesday, that would make for a nice day off!!
@Tazzie oh gosh, I hear ya. Men & their moods. :icon_rolleyes: Yeah, if building a barn is hectic enough, a house?! No thanks! LOL. It's looking good though, glad you did get to work on it. That sucks Nick is so busy at work, he must be exhausted. I would be drained. That's terrible, wow.  That's a LOT of people without power, gosh! Such a shame. Hopefully things slow down soon. & work is CRAZY here too, so much going on! Ugh! But at least it's Friday! Love the pictures as always, you know they're happy when there's food! :lol: So cute.
@JCnGrace awww, I hope they do come in and eat! Poor things lol.  They will get over it soon enough. I'm sure the crappy weather isn't helping anything either, ugh!

I confess, I am also crazy busy at work, so much going on. Can't wait to ride Promise tonight though. I was supposed to work her last night, but with the weather, & the long windy back roads to get to my trainer's...not worth it! My boyfriend offered to drive me in his truck, but I just wanted to relax & that's exactly what I did!

Weekend plans...not too much, gonna relax, clean the house, & ride Promise. It's gonna be a bit chilly, so I may have to double up on my socks. LOL. 
I DO wanna take her on a trail before the Paperchase trail ride on Friday, but we will see. 
Next week is a 3-day work week, so that'll be nice! I hope everyone has a good weekend if I don't have time to pop back in today! <3


----------



## Walkamile

Wow @TazzieThe barn is looking good! I'm sure Nick will be his ole self once he's had proper rest. Don gets cranky when sleep deprived, or the to do list is overwhelming. 




@JNGrace;Don and I are so guilty of hanging on to our fav clothes. Actually embarrassing if normal people are over. My excuse is always, there my barn clothes!


Today was very relaxing, after hauling water for the horses water trough. I love the first significant snow! Horses were all hyped up. Don was also home, he has every friday off during deer hunting season. Came up empty handed, but happy. I guess it was lovely out in the woods.


Decided to make him happy and make sausage corn chowder for supper. Unfortunately the 1/2 n 1/2 I used was "off" (date said it was fine grrrrr). I have a sensitive nose and thought so, but then second guessed myself. He was a real trooper though. I haven't ruined a meal in the 34+ years we've been married, so I guess one is forgivable. Told him I'd make it up to him Sunday and make stuffed pork chops and home made dinner rolls. He's a happy man again!


Looking to work the horses in the arena tomorrow, nothing too strenuous , but just get them out and enjoy the new snow!:cowboy:


----------



## phantomhorse13

@JCnGrace : amazing how good clean clothing is! I hear you with holding onto favorites forever.. both DH and I have clothing we only wear around the house because its in a terrible state. I hope your power is back on.

@TuyaGirl : what song did you find and where?!

@blue eyed pony : keep it coming - loving reading.

@PoptartShop : I will take a look at that link in the morning, when my internet works well enough to actually stream video. That scrape is healing really nicely, what a relief!

@Walkamile : if you are happy for winter, I will gladly send all of ours up to you!!

@carshon : sorry you missed a chance to see your DD. hopefully next time she won't feel she needs to sneak.

@Tazzie : just reading your posts makes me tired - amazing how much you and Nick get done.



The end of this week has been interesting.. like the Chinese curse interesting. The full story is in my journal.

Yesterday, I got Phin out as soon as I could in the morning, knowing the nor'easter was coming. 


















The storm was supposed to start about lunch and indeed, snow started falling about 12:30. We were forecast to get 3-4 inches before it changed to rain. We had a good 6 inches on the ground when we went to bed. Woke up this morning and couldn't believe outside - over a FOOT of snow!!



















I tortured Phin by riding him in the snow.


----------



## tinyliny

carshon said:


> I confess daughter snuck home from college last night. But I did not get to see her because she went straight to her boyfriends house. I had a sneaking suspicion all day that she was going to be coming home. Just a gut feeling. Her BF eats dinner with us almost every night and when we texted him and told him we were home from our second job and making dinner and his reply was "thanks, I already ate" I knew something was up! So I called my daughter who tried to (which she is not very good at) and she was about 1hr 45 min from home. She thought I would be mad because she skipped the one Friday class she had - but I am not. Just anxious to see her. And to top it off it is going to be almost 50 on Wed and I have the day off so we plan on getting the horses out!


I confess that I can just vaguely remember the days when I was separated from my BF , (now hubby), and when we got together after some time apart, well, whoopee was first on our minds, not our parents!
Can you remember that?


----------



## JCnGrace

@Walkamile, enjoy your extended weekend!

@PoptartShop, 4 days off in a row will be nice for you! I always hated working the day after Thanksgiving. A trail ride will be good for what ails you and even if nothing is ailing you. LOL

@carshon, sneaky girl! Are you not getting to see her at all until next week or just a few hours until after she has had some bf time?

@Tazzie, I know it probably doesn't seem like it to you but I think your barn is showing a lot of progress. Tell Nick he does good work. I hope he gets caught up with work soon. 


Not a tool box, one of these. I should have just looked it up in the first place rather than think you could read my mind. LOL


https://www.lowes.com/pd/Stanley-30-Compartment-Plastic-Small-Parts-Organizer/1000427767


Ours has a metal housing instead of plastic but it's old as the hills too. I have something in every one of those little drawers. While looking I found one that has slightly larger drawers on the 3 bottom rows and that might even be handier. 


https://www.lowes.com/pd/Stanley-39-Compartment-Plastic-Small-Parts-Organizer/1000427771

@phantomhorse13, is Kestrel sitting on a roof? 


LOL @tinyliny, I don't think I've heard it called that since the days Hollywood Squares with Peter Marshall hosting.


We are back on the grid! We are fortunate that when we do lose power the biggest inconvenience is keeping gas in the generator. Some acquaintances of ours only has a generator big enough to run the fridge, freezer and a few lights so were without heat (electric furnace). Since we have a gas furnace the generator only needs to run the blower. 


As of the morning the horses were still in "OH MY GOD COWS!" mode but by feeding time they were over it. Gamble must have let everyone else's nerves get to him because he was around back in the days I had Rastus the steer and he liked nothing better than to chase him. If it wasn't for the fact that I don't want to have to take care of them I'd get a few head of cattle and put them out in the pasture with the pansies and make them get over it.


----------



## blue eyed pony

Thanks @phantomhorse13 

Yesterday was not a good day. I wrote 636 words, which is a solid 1100 short of my previous worst day. It was just too **** hard and I couldn't push through it, which is interesting considering I pushed through a bad mental health day and not yesterday - which was fine for me mental health wise but not muse wise?

Oh well.



> The hounds went from excited yipping to the godsawful baying that meant they’d found a scent. They took off at top speed with Val and Yu’li hot on their heels. When the hounds went under or through an obstacle, we followed them over it at such a pace that a single stumble would break a horse’s leg. If one of them went down, its rider would end up with a broken neck. I loved the hunt, but gods, it terrified me.
> 
> A horse screamed and went down. Half the Guard pulled up to help, but I couldn’t even slow. We were already falling behind. Myrddin wasn’t fast enough to match the pace set by the hounds or the royals’ mounts. I really should have borrowed a hunter.
> 
> Myrddin tried his very hardest, but before long his stride flattened out and grew heavy. I couldn’t pick him back up and despite my best efforts, I was unable to put the pep back in his step.
> 
> “Ethan, stay with them!” I shouted, pulling my horse up rather than risking a catastrophic injury. This magnificent beast had carried me into battle after battle during the war without complaint. If I pushed him beyond exhaustion, I risked breaking one of his legs. A broken leg was a life-ending injury for a horse. I owed him better than that.
> 
> The hounds’ baying and the thundering of galloping hooves faded away into the distance, and soon I was alone with my exhausted horse. Myrddin was utterly spent. His sweat-soaked flanks heaved with every breath and he dragged his feet as he walked. I felt cruel for insisting he keep moving, but if I let him halt his muscles would seize up.
> 
> As soon as the trail widened enough that I could walk alongside him, I dismounted. I would never expect him to carry me when he was this tired unless I was unable to hold my own weight. He hefted a sigh, then yawned so wide that I could have stuffed my entire thigh between his front teeth.
> 
> Sixteen wasn’t old for a horse, but he definitely wasn’t as fit as I’d have liked. I needed to exercise him more. And perhaps I needed to accept that a veteran warhorse was never going to be able to keep up with a hunter and a Bran’khan desert horse over a morning’s hunt. Horses for courses.
> 
> I needed a hunter, not a warhorse. Perhaps it was time to retire the red stallion to stud duties.
> 
> It was a difficult conclusion for me to reach. I loved this horse **** near as much as I loved my sons. We’d ridden through the gates of hell together, all the way to the tenth and back again.
> 
> But it would be better for him if I didn’t expect him to give his all to me again. He only had so much to give. In the heat of battle he had carried me to victory time and time again, and we had only seen one defeat. That was late in the war, when I was captured. Myrddin had been badly injured in the fighting - he’d taken an arrow to the shoulder - and part of me felt as though that old injury affected him now.


----------



## phantomhorse13

@blue eyed pony : hope you had a better writing day today.





JCnGrace said:


> is Kestrel sitting on a roof?


OMG, don't give her any ideas!! :rofl:

She is sitting on the wall at the end of our driveway (this was the only pic I could find of it offhand, which was from last year before christmas):









I had to shovel out where the gate opens to and she had been helping.


----------



## JCnGrace

@blue eyed pony, hope your writer's block got unblocked.

@phantomhorse13, mums the word! LOL With all that snow it was hard to make out the landscape and it looked like she was sitting beside a chimney.


Guess the horses were feeling a little sheepish today after the nonsense of the last 2 days because they were all clingy wanting scratches and hugs today. They are about a silly herd of horses but for some strange reason I'm rather attached! LOL


----------



## blue eyed pony

Thanks guys  yesterday was much easier! Today it feels like I just have to get going and I'll maintain that momentum, but I can't write as late tonight because I have to be a functioning human being tomorrow.



> Days flowed into weeks and still, the Royal Guard had not found the mastermind behind the plot to kill the Prince. I introduced first the saddle and then the bridle to my new colt, and Emrhys took them with all the ease and confidence I had hoped for. He accepted weight on his back - in the form of a sack filled with sand - as if he’d been a pack horse all his life, but when it came to carrying his first rider, he showed a mean streak that took me by surprise. Initially, he accepted my weight without complaint, but then I asked him to move.
> 
> First, he reared. When that did not dislodge me, he bucked and he leapt and he twisted, all but turning himself inside out in an attempt to be rid of me. I held on through all of it, and so he threw himself to the ground like a toddler having a tantrum. He was not afraid. He showed no signs of discomfort or confusion. That colt wanted me dead for no better reason than that I had dared ask him to work, and he didn’t care if he killed himself to make that happen.
> 
> For almost a week after that day, every time I approached him he lunged at me with ears pinned and teeth bared, and every time he attacked, I backed him into the corner of his stall and made him wish he’d never been born. I never once laid the whip on his hide, nor ever would I, but I had learned as a boy never to allow dangerous behaviour. His dam would have tanned his hide if he’d dared to the same to her, and so I showed him I was just as tough as her, but an awful lot more kind.
> 
> On the seventh day, he met me with relaxed ears and a soft eye. I read displeasure in the set of his mouth and the tension by his nostril, but he was polite, so I let it be. That was the day that he finally allowed me to ride him. I had the sense then that he was the sort of horse that would make me work for every small victory, but once I won his respect, I would never have a better mount. Until then, it would be a fight to get anything done.
> 
> While I was working with Emrhys, Alastair supervised Val and Yu’li. The young lovebirds’ romance only strengthened, and finally - on the first day of summer, the day my sister Elanora returned to Verity - the day came when a messenger was sent out of Verity with a letter written on Eden’s finest vellum. The messenger was told to ride hard, keep the letter safe, and not spare his horse.
> 
> There was another attempt on Val’s life later that same day. His dog, Rhonwen, ripped the would-be assassin’s right arm and leg to shreds, and we had our first good prisoner. I had never been able to participate in or even watch a questioning. I know what the assassin - another woman - said only because of Ferdinand’s report, and honestly I could have done without the gory details. That Dwarf had a particularly brutal penchant for torture, and that - paired with his necromantic tendencies - made for a tale hard to stomach. I shan’t repeat it now. Suffice it to say we finally had a name for the mystery man whom Baron Redmayne had heard.
> 
> Elgan Firebrand.
> 
> This answer raised even more questions. Elgan was not a nobleman and had no claim to the throne, even indirect. He was not a royal ba stard, nor was he descended from one. As best anyone could determine, the royal family had never wronged the Firebrand family. And the man was supposedly dead - killed in the war, in the Battle of Stony Hill. The Elgan I remembered was a staunch supporter of the crown, its policies, and its wars.
> 
> Either somebody had taken his name as an alias, or death had treated him poorly. I needed to find him, to speak with him.
> 
> But the man was a ghost.


----------



## PoptartShop

@phantomhorse13 LOVE the snowy pictures.  & Kestrel, she is even cuter surrounded by snow!! :lol: Gorgeous driveway, too! LOL, it does look like she's sitting on a roof. :rofl:

@JCnGrace me too, my old job NEVER gave us off on Black Friday. It was always a super slow day in the office, so not sure why they'd stay open. :icon_rolleyes: But it will be super nice. I can't wait to go on a trail!

@blue eyed pony I hope today is a better day, I am loving the writing.

I confess, I had an awesome weekend with Promise. Yesterday we rode in the big outdoor arena (there's 2 outdoors, one is huge & one is smaller). She LOVED it! She loved all the space, as did I. We had a nice ride. Oh, & I used hot pink vet wrap when I changed the bandage for her scrape. I HAD to! LOL.

Let her graze a bit & hungout. Just a super nice weekend.

OH!!!!! & I spoke to my barnmate...

So, as you all know, Promise will be at my trainer's until winter is over. So I can use the indoor arena & other facilities especially since it's dark at night (we don't have lights & the arena across the street doesn't either). I've been feeding HIS 2 horses every night during the week. My boyfriend helps feed when I go see Promise, but otherwise, I'd only see her on weekends. I'm paying board there only (I spoke to the barn owner & he knows I'll be back in Feb/March so that's covered)...& NOT using it to my full advantage. Promise needs consistency. Period.

Anyway...so I basically told him look, you need to find someone to feed your horses during the week, because seeing Promise only 1-2x during the week, & just on weekends isn't enough...plus I'm paying board (it ain't cheap LOL) & I want to use everything to my advantage...he said OK give me until Wednesday, so that went well. 

I mean, it makes sense. I was basically still feeding his horses, for free...I'm not even at that place right now. It was becoming a hassle. I'll feed again when Promise is there. Otherwise...NOPE! LOL. Felt good to get that off my chest though.


----------



## Tazzie

@PoptartShop, men certainly have their moods, ugh. He's been A LOT better lately though, whew. He definitely is drained. He at least apologized for his mood, and promised it's not against the horses at all. He's glad we have them. But I get it. We're all feeling stretched a bit thin and not being able to ride sucks. It's too wet to actually work, but yeah. I think they have everyone back in power, so that's good! I'm glad you got some good ride time in!! YAY!!
@Walkamile, thank you! And yeah, the to do list is a bit staggering, and stuff keeps getting piled onto it. So I get it. He at least understands how his temper made me feel, and he said he's glad we have the horses. Said he'd get angry at any project he worked on since there is so much going on. Ohhhh, stuffed porkchops sound yummy!! Sorry about the meal though, that is frustrating!! I'm glad he had a good time in the woods!! Yay for riding!!
@phantomhorse13, we are in a perpetual state of exhaustion always :lol: such is life haha! That's an awful lot of snow!! Goodness!! I'm glad Phin was good for the most part! Silly pony!! And I love Kestrel in the snow!! So cute!!
@JCnGrace, thank you! I'm proud of how far it's come, but I'm right there with Nick in just feeling done. I'll let him know! And he worked A TON this weekend. We were all kind of miserable really. Ohh, I like those boxes! I may have to see if I can snag one... haha. I'm glad you're back on the grid!! That ice storm sure knocked a ton of people out! And haha! Goofy ponies with the cows!!


Well, this weekend was tiring! Nick worked 16 hour days on Thursday, Friday and Saturday, and an 8 hour day on Sunday. So he was exhausted and missed us. Friday night I tossed some hay out for the ponies in case they wanted hay. They had some left Saturday, but not a ton, so I added another bale. They decided since it wasn't icky, they wanted grass. They ate it while I was in there, then basically said "peace" later on. Silly ponies. But makes me feel better they have that option if they want it! Didn't have to add another last night, but one is in my feed/tack room in case Nick needed to feed it tonight.

Happy ponies with their hay buffet. I don't have a choice other than to toss it on the ground for now, and surprisingly they haven't used it for a bed, yet. We shall see!




























Saturday I went through both kid's dressers and their closests purging clothes that don't fit them. I took two garbage bags out of EACH room! It was astounding really!! Also cleaned off my shelf downstairs in preparation to move it down to the barn, and put the stuff into totes for easy hauling. After all of that was finished, I made dinner and then the kids and I played "movie theater" again. This time we watched All Dogs Go To Heaven and How To Train Your Dragon 2. It was a lovely evening 

Sunday I just got laundry going. Housework just had to wait since I was tired and blah. Kids where asking when daddy would be home, and I just couldn't answer that. He got home around 4 pm, and the first words he said were "alright, let's go get your tack room done!" So off all four of us went to work on the barn. As we were working, my mother in law drove up. Asked if the kids wanted to go with her. Off they scrambled! They kindly fed the kids for us as well as bathed them and got them ready for bed. AND brought us dinner! We were thankful! Nick was actually in a very pleasant mood, and was even just laughing when things went a little sideways. It was a giant relief to not have grumpy Nick there. He changed the design of my room up a bit, but I think I'll like it more. He's putting plywood on top of the larger boards on the roof to give us extra storage if needed. We didn't get the roof on, but I was alright with that! We made substantial progress as it was!

Today I'm working a 12 hour day so I can take a half a day Wednesday. This way we can head out a bit earlier for Chicago for Thanksgiving  I plan to drop the kids then Nick off, go work, leave to go feed ponies, shower, load up dogs into truck, go get kids, grab Nick, then hit the road. We'd be starting further north than home as well, so it'll shorten our drive time a bit 

Anyway, pictures of my room! After the room is fully enclosed, the kick boards will be going up all around the barn and tack room. But Nick said those wouldn't be much of an issue. We are working out how we want to make hay racks. I don't like the freestanding ones since they are expensive and take up a lot of room, but I don't like how small the wall mounted ones are. So Nick wants to make something. Hopefully that doesn't fight him!























































Izzie was also all about the snuggles last night too  Diego just wanted grass haha!


----------



## phantomhorse13

@JCnGrace : glad the herd is back to acting like they have brains.

@blue eyed pony : glad things are back on track with the writing. I am enjoying the reading.

@PoptartShop : yay for the great weekend with Promise!! glad you were able to talk to the other boarder about feeding, so this will give you more time with her.

@Tazzie : want to come to my house and do a clothing purge next?! love the tack room! can't wait to see it furnished. 


On Sunday, we brought home a new horse. The whole story is in my journal.


----------



## JCnGrace

@PoptartShop, not having to go feed for the other guy will take a load off your plate for sure. Yay for having a good ride and Promise enjoying it as much as you did!

@Tazzie, WALLS! I've been trying to design a hay feeder for the minis so if Nick works out a good plan ask him if he'll share. I'm torn on a free standing one out in their lot or one inside their barn. Inside would be easier and require a lot less work and materials but their stalls are already mini sized and I hate to take up any room. The herd will nibble on some hay but wasting most of it right now because they are still preferring pasture too. 

@phantomhorse13, A NEW HORSE! A little squeal of excitement from me. CONGRATS! I'll have to go read and get the lowdown. 


Since some of you may be taking off to visit family and such I'll wish you an early Happy Thanksgiving and safe travels. I'm getting my food shopping done tomorrow to avoid the Wed. crowd. I don't have to get all that much but had to wait as late as I could before going because a veggie tray is one of the things on my list to take and they need to be as fresh as possible. 


We got a few of the downed trees taken care of yesterday but still have a few more to go. That's about it for happenings around here. Today was a dreary day with a continuous light mist so I was a house bum except chore time.


----------



## PoptartShop

@phantomhorse13 OMG what a handsome boy, congratulations!!! Early Christmas present for you.  He is beautiful, & with some groceries & muscle he will look even better. Awww! How exciting!!! I'm sure Kestrel is excited to meet him too! :lol: I am so excited to hear how everything goes with him!!  What a sweet boy!
@JCnGrace I don't blame you for wanting to get the shopping over with today. I went on Sunday & OMG it was PACKED! Horrible, horrible. LOL. You will probably be just fine though. Aw that's good you got some of the trees taken care of. Nothing wrong with being a house bum! 
@Tazzie yeah, it can definitely take a toll on you. I feel like men don't handle stress as well as we do sometimes too. LOL. Ahhh that looks amazing so far. A 12hr day?! You will definitely need some wine after all that! :lol: Chicago sounds fun, yay! I can't believe Thanksgiving is like 2 days away...like howwwww?! OMG the picture of Izzie giving you kisses is just adorable. I love it! <3 You two are so cute.
Doesn't that make you feel good, throwing stuff away?! Love that feeling! That's awesome they fed the kids & got you guys dinner, too! So sweet of them. Gosh, that tack room is gonna be lovely when it's all finished.  

I confess, last night I had another great ride on Promise. I forgot my riding boots, so I had to ride in my muck boots & my position sucked, LOL but oh well.

We have some big clients from a huuge law firm coming in this morning, so my boss got breakfast for everyone (bagels, muffins, etc.) I totally shouldn't, but... LOL


----------



## blue eyed pony

Writing is very hard again today. The trouble with being a pantser who also can't function not writing chronologically is that if I get stuck on something, I can't just skip it and come back later.

I was hoping to reach 37k today but with only 90min left of the day and 35667 words, that's not really looking that likely.



> “I get it,” Val said. “I’m just… I’m frustrated. I’m tired. I want to take a break. I want to get away from Verity for a while, away from _Your Highness_ this and _My Prince_ that. You haven’t even let me take Cadfael for a canter in two weeks. I’ll go mad if I have to tolerate another three days of this. I hate the pomp and ceremony and the falseness of it all. Just hide me away in a village somewhere and tell them my name’s William or something. I’m not better than anyone just because I had the dreadful good fortune to be the son of a King.”
> 
> “We all need to take some time to just rest and be ourselves,” Yu’li said, brushing her lips across his bristly jaw. He hated the stubble, but nobody had the time to wait for ten minutes while his barber shaved his face. He would have to tolerate it until Coronation Day.
> 
> “And we can all take that time once rehearsals are over and I find the kha’zuul behind the plot to kill you,” I growled. “No time for it now. You’ll not lose your mind in a day, you melodramatic little-”
> 
> “Monty.” Val’s eyes flashed with that dangerous _something_ I hadn’t seen in weeks.
> 
> I paused to count the days backwards. The pause also served to keep me from speaking my stressed-out mind. Four weeks to the day. Full moon again. I made a mental note to be a little more careful, lest I wake the beast that slumbered so very close to the surface. It would not be good for any of us if he turned now.
> 
> He _would_ turn. It was only a matter of when. And a stressed Val was more likely to lose his temper… and thus more likely to turn at the worst possible moment. I needed to proceed carefully, with much more tact. And that felt utterly impossible if I stopped to think about the circumstances, but I had no choice.


----------



## blue eyed pony

blue eyed pony said:


> I was hoping to reach 37k today but with only 90min left of the day and 35667 words, that's not really looking that likely.


37492. Not only did I succeed, I smashed it. I finished chapter 11 and I'll probably make a start on 12 before I go to sleep!


----------



## Tazzie

@phantomhorse13, haha, I hate purging! It's all clothes that will be passed along, but ugh! It's such a chore! I'm ready for it to be done haha! And OMG NEW HORSE!! I love him!! I can't wait to hear how the adventures go!! EEK! I love the name Raven too!!
@JCnGrace, yes!! Walls! I'm so excited!! And yes! I'll be happy to share whatever he comes up with! I hate how those free standing ones take up so much space, and I really don't want to spend $300 for something I don't want! And yeah, they haven't quite wasted the hay, but they aren't really eating a ton. They'd rather eat the green grass still growing. Can't say I blame them! I hope you have a Happy Thanksgiving as well! I'm only working half a day tomorrow, so it'll be nice! I'm happy with that! Ugh to shopping! I need to pop in and get snacks for the road and my alcoholic beverages for the weekend. I don't want to brave the crowds! Yay about getting most of the trees cleaned up! And being a house bum sounds lovely!!
@PoptartShop, haha, I'm not that great at stress either. Though I don't typically get angry lol I'm stoked!! I love my space so much! It was a long day, and didn't help I felt like crud all day. So no alcohol for me. Chicago will be fun. My aunt lives there. Doing two local turkey trots (ugh, one on Thanksgiving and one on Saturday). I don't really want to. It's insane how it snuck up on us!! She was being so snuggly. I joked with Nick her selfie game was strong :lol: silly pony! None of it got thrown away, but it's getting passed on! Which is just as good since others can use it!! I can't wait to show off how we design it! Eeek!! And I'm glad you had a great ride!! YAY!! Yum for breakfast!!!


So no major update for me haha! I worked till 6 pm last night, went home, laid in a hot bath because I felt miserable, and folded laundry. Nick had fed and said ponies were happy. We've been discussing the tack room a lot too, makes me so excited! We have leftover fake wood flooring from doing Kaleb's room (before he was born) that we are going to put in the barn. Make it easier to clean up than they plywood that is down now. After that is when we will move the stuff down. I can't wait! I'm just so excited it's coming together! He's going to get the roof on it tonight so we can leave grain and hay down there for the in laws for the weekend. It'll be awesome to have it all down there!

But I miss riding! Diego has become a bit of a grouch, and I know it's boredom. We will have a lull here soon, so thinking of bringing my ground poles down and start working him through makeshift trail courses. Just something to work his mind a little bit. He's wickedly smart, but I just can't help feeling like he wants to be doing something other than being a pasture horse. Riding is out right now since the place is essentially a swamp. I don't want to pit up my little riding area and then have it freeze with divets everywhere. I'm ready for it to either freeze or dry out, ugh!


----------



## phantomhorse13

@JCnGrace : good luck food shopping. I did that yesterday and it was a zoo. hope the trees get finished without issue. 

@PoptartShop : hope your work stuff went smoothly - bagels help a lot!

@blue eyed pony : 37k words seems like a lot to me - great job!!

@tazzzie : doing a trail course sounds like a great boredom buster. I hear you on wanting things to either dry or freeze..


Today, I got some saddle time. The whole story is in my journal.

Phin was up first. 



















Next, I worked with Raven in the round pen. The ground is a horrendous mess, so it wasn't a long ride.


----------



## JCnGrace

@PoptartShop, who can resist goodies? Not me for sure and I bought way too many when I went to the store because I was hungry and I know better than to do that. 

@blue eyed pony, when you do this nano writing thing is it a contest with prizes? Chance of getting your story published? Glad you got unblocked!

@Tazzie, the free standing one I want to make will be out in their lot with a roof over it to keep the hay dry. I'd like to be able to put a whole square bale into a slow feed net and let them nibble at will. Couldn't do that when Cherry was still alive because she'd have foundered herself but Majik & Miss are good about walking away from the table when they're full, so to speak. I wanted to find one of those play houses like @evilamc rigged up but as is par for the course I used to see them at just about every garage sale but since I want one they are nowhere to be found unless I buy a new one. Might be cheaper to do that anyway, I'll have to check around and see if there are any Black Friday deals on them.

@phantomhorse13, Raven sure is a handsome gent. What do you think of him so far?


So, hubs decided he wanted to go to town too because he needed printer ink from Walmart. He did buy that too but his main purpose ended up being to buy himself a new TV. No wonder he wanted to drop me off at the grocery store and do his Walmart shopping by himself. I guess he figured he deserved a present for behaving himself while he was in the hospital. LOL The store wasn't too busy even though we ended up going after working hours for nonretired folks. Then we were going to go to Arby's for supper. Arby's was swamped so we headed back to the other end of town to McDonalds where they were remodeling and had the dining room closed. No wonder Arby's was swamped. We ended up at DQ.


I think the herd status is changing AGAIN. For the last 2 days I've had to go stand beside TJ so Cloud would come in the barn. She's never let anyone intimidate her before so I don't know what is up with that. I need to spend some time hanging out at the barn to see what is going on because I've been in a hurry up and get chores done mode lately and not paying attention.


----------



## blue eyed pony

Thanks @phantomhorse13  
@JCnGrace - you win discounts on some services, plus access to exclusive merch. A few writers I know HAVE published their NaNo projects. Since no one actually polices whether the words are written in November, there's no free stuff or actually tangible prizes, but it's basically an initiative to get people writing and encourage them to tell their stories


----------



## TuyaGirl

@blue eyed pony I am loving to read the excerpts you share with us. One can tell you actually understand horses by the way you refer to them, and detail the rider's concerns towards them. One days more inspired, others less inspired, makes part of the game  Just never get discouraged for real.
@carshon Your daughter missed her boy, what to do about that?  Glad you got to be together. Today is Wednesday, so I hope that you got to ride and have fun together.
@Tazzie Pretty sure Nick was in a bad mood due to excess work? Or that excess came only after? Ugh, man can be such princesses when in a bad mood. Even worst than us women I would say  That's a lot of work and a lot of people with lack of energy, I assume due to bad weather and not the fires? Well, he assumed it and apologized, which is good. Plus he came with all the will to get work done on the barn, it is looking so cool! 
Aww, I miss riding too. No indoor arena, plus rain... And as ground does not freeze... Cranky horse owner, lol! My mare could care less I think, lol! 
I wish you a safe trip to Chicago, oh, and I absolutely LOVE the last selfie with your girl!
@Walkamile that was sweet of your husband to not complain about the food  I hate when things get 'off' before expire date.
We don't have snow in my area, but horses do get frisky with the colder temps. I hope you had fun with your horses 
@phantomhorse13 If I enjoyed the fall pictures you shared, I enjoyed the last ones even more. Maybe because the horse itself is white too, just beautiful and serene  And I too thought your dog was in a roof until you explained not, lol! CONGRATULATIONS on the beauty!! I am jealous, lol! Arabian?
@JCnGrace I don't know what's with horses being afraid of cows  I love your herd too, because they all have their quirks and funny personalities. How old is Cloud? Maybe getting older and letting some others get away with it?
Ink...TV... Just about the same thing, lol!
@PoptartShop Yay for all the progress with Promise! Glad you had a very nice weekend with her, and that her wound is almost fully healed. Seems not even a tiny scar will be left 
It was fair of you to explain that you cannot keep feeding the horses for free, and thus leaving your mare behind. Glad it came ok and your point was understood.

I am so sorry for the very short replies, I have been sneaking, but when it comes the time to actually reply... The break time is over, lol! 
Work still busy, me still tired and drained of working at the same table with boss. Hard, hard weeks, I too needed some days off, but we do not celebrate Thanksgiving - which I consider a shame, sounds lovely.
Tuya is fine and fat, lol! Winter is here as well, and settled in with rain and wind. Saturday I left her out in her paddock, turned my back, and when came back her best friend had broken the fence to be with her. Or the grass was greener, lol! As the others were trying to come in as well, I took her out, before it ended bad because of the sassy black mare. Anyway it started to rain heavily and we got a little wet.
BO was in really good mood, bought another palomino mare (had not arrived yet, pulled from a neglect case), and is having a young mare pasture boarded (not there yet as well)

Last weekend I also noticed one of the inside horses was having trouble peeing / pooping, and looking at flanks, hind legs restless, warned BO about that, all he had to do was toss some hay on the ground underneath his belly, and he immediately peed. He said he loved himself for having the quick solution, and I told him I loved myself for noticing it, lol! 

Back to (insert all the swearing you want here) work

Happy Thanksgiving to everyone, enjoy!!


----------



## blue eyed pony

Thanks @TuyaGirl  

Today I started a bit later than planned and I was worried I wouldn't reach my goal for today, but I did! Just over 2700 words to end on a total of 40246... with 30min still available to write if I felt like it.   

This excerpt is not from tonight. At this point in the story I'm nervous to share too much of my most up to date writing because there are spoilers!


> “What in the Ten Hells was that?” Redmayne demanded. His tone held more strength than his body. He still shook with tremors that reminded me strongly of fever shivers.
> 
> “Psychic assault,” I said, rubbing my temples. The pain had left, but I still felt very strange. “That’s why only some of us felt anything. The worst affected had no defences.”
> 
> “Now I understand why my tutors made me learn how to build mental walls.” He managed half a shaky laugh. “Is… is everyone alright?”
> 
> “Bryn’s dead. Harry, take him to the morgue. We won’t let Ferdinand autopsy him… Elan can do that. She’ll treat him with respect. Stay with him and make sure Ferdy doesn’t touch him, alright?”
> 
> Harry nodded weakly, then picked up the Guardsman’s corpse. He was deathly pale himself, but wasn’t psychically sensitive, so I put it down to trauma from watching the assault.
> 
> I turned my attention back to Redmayne. “The rest of us will recover quickly. Once the shock wears off you’ll feel better. Elan can help make that happen a bit quicker if you need her to.”
> 
> “Making promises on my behalf again, I see, brother.” Elan sauntered in as if she owned the place, but of course her arrogance was well deserved. Power like hers was rare. “Your man Jonathon needs to learn to watch where he’s going. I was already on my way here when bam, he ran smack into me. He couldn’t stop jabbering long enough to form a coherent thought, so I sent him to the infirmary. Ayla can deal with him. I think you must have frightened his wits away.”
> 
> “Me? What about watching his friend collapse and start seizing? He’ll be even more traumatised when we tell him Bryn’s dead.” I narrowed my eyes at my sister. I loved her dearly, but gods she could be irritating. And she always chose the worst possible time to do it. “Help my men, sister mine. I’m asking nicely for now, but I can make it an order if I have to.”
> 
> “Calm yourself.” Elan waved a hand, and I couldn’t help it. I wanted to stay mad, but all the heat of the emotion fled in the face of her magic. She laid a hand on my forehead, and when she took it away, the lingering oddness and unsteadiness went with it. “Better?”
> 
> “Much. Thank you.” I pushed off from the wall and started to pace as she went from person to person, healing them in the same manner she’d healed me. “Once you’re done here, please check on Val and Yu’li. They’re both sensitive too and I don’t know how far-reaching the attack was.”
> 
> “They’re both shaken, but unharmed. I’ve already seen to them.” Elan cupped Redmayne’s face between her hands, then touched her forehead against his. A different method for him. I might have prodded her about that, if not for the fact that I knew if I did she’d throw everyone else’s discomfort onto my shoulders to bear until she decided otherwise.
> 
> I loved her. She was my sister. But she could be a right raging ***** sometimes.
> “And we’re not letting Ferdinand anywhere near Bryn’s body, so could you…?”
> 
> “Autopsy him? Of course. As soon as I finish here I’ll go straight to the morgue.”
> 
> “Thank you, El. I mean it.”
> 
> “Then never use that godsawful nickname again.”
> 
> Right. I’d forgotten how much she hated being called El. The only thing she hated more was when people called her Nora. It was Elan, her full first name, or nothing. “Sorry.”
> 
> “You’d better be.” She healed Baron Wexford, then turned back towards me and pressed something into my hand. It was round, flat, and felt like some strange melding of wood and metal, with a leather string attached. “You’ll need this. The elves told me that in Ebonloch, at Winterfest.”
> 
> I opened my hand to study the object. It was a talisman covered on both sides with ancient Elven runes. It vibrated softly, radiating magical power, and felt pleasantly warm against my palm. I would have trusted my own sister regardless, but it felt friendly. Benevolent. So with a smile of thanks, I put the string around my neck and let it settle against my chest, beside my Royal Guard medallion. One talisman for protection, one medallion for communication with my men in the event of an emergency. It was an imperfect form of communication, but it was instant.
> 
> I had a feeling that I was going to need both before dawn broke on the morrow. Tonight was set to be a very long night.


----------



## PoptartShop

@Tazzie aw gosh, hopefully the turkey trots will still be fun! It's gonna be so cold! 
OMG the roof being on will really make it seem real!!   YAY! Ugh. I know you are having major saddle withdrawal. The groundpoles will be a good idea, to switch things up a bit for him. He will like that.  So sick of this weather. :icon_rolleyes: No fun for anyone! 
@JCnGrace yeah, the cream cheese wasn't that good though, so I was a bit disappointed. LOL, but hey - free is free. Oh gosh, a new TV?! :lol: That's good though, & I'm sure he got a nice deal on it.  DQ sounds yummy...I love their milkshakes. Hmmm! That's a good idea, see what is going on with them! It'll probably be entertaining to watch!
@phantomhorse13 the snow looks sooo pretty! Raven - love the name. He is gorgeous.  & omg, red looks fantastic on him!!!
@TuyaGirl thank you.  Oh wow, lol! Tuya is miss popular!!! She has her friends breaking fences to get to her LOL that's funny, ugh about the weather...but that's good about the new horses coming.  We will need pictures when they arrive!  Psh, all it took was some hay?! That's good! Thank goodness lol. Ugh I hear you about work...I feel the same way right now. Ugh! :sad: You may not have Thanksgiving but you have cool holidays that we DON'T have!
@blue eyed pony I am enjoying your writing!!

I confess, I am so glad today's my 'Friday'. Work has been insane...like I am so busy...I have so much to do, so little time. :sad: Tonight the farrier is coming for Promise.  I may ride afterwards, depending on how I feel. I may try to ride tomorrow AM instead. Then Friday...the paperchase trail.   YAY! 

I hope everyone has a lovely Thanksgiving (those who celebrate) & weekend. 

After today I'm off until Monday, wooo! LOL.

I can't wait until tomorrow. My aunt texted me last night asking what kinda wine I want. :rofl: She knows I wanna be wined up! LOL. Boyfriend will be driving, & he's not gonna drink anything (maybe a beer, that's it), so we are covered there haha.


----------



## phantomhorse13

@JCnGrace : so far I like Raven very much. we have some things to work on, but don't they all! I got a good laugh over your DH buying himself a TV, as that sounds like something mine would do. I hope you have some time to observe your herd and figure out what is going on.

@TuyaGirl : yes, Raven is an Arabian. sorry that work has got you do busy - is there any let-up in sight?

@blue eyed pony : amazing to be writing so much! please no spoilers, as I do hope to be able to read the whole thing at some point.

@PoptartShop : stay warm as you ride - tomorrow is supposed to be brutal. I can't wait to hear all about the paper chase - take lots of pics!!


Today, I got Phin out. The whole story is in my journal.



















Tomorrow we head down to South Carolina for the last ride of the season.

I hope everyone has a fantastic Thanksgiving!


----------



## JCnGrace

@TuyaGirl, Cloud is 14 and so is TJ. They've been roomies their entire life. Things were back to normal today so maybe it was just a little spat.


Good catch on the horse having trouble! 


It's terrible working in an environment where you feel so tense. Wouldn't it be nice if your dream job with better pay fell in your lap? I know, wishful thinking, it never happened to me either. LOL

@PoptartShop, have a fabulous time on your trail ride Friday!

@phantomhorse13, good luck with your endurance ride! When does the season start back up?


Today I moved hay for the minis. Either that stuff is getting heavier or I'm getting weaker. Unfortunately, I know the answer to that one. 


Like I told Tuya, all was back to normal with Cloud & TJ today so it must have been a temporary tiff. Good thing because I still didn't have time for observation. 


Dessert is made and chilling in the fridge for tomorrow and I have the veggie dip made. I still have to go clean veggies but am taking a break (procrastinating) because it's boring. LOL


----------



## blue eyed pony

Thanks @phantomhorse13 and @PoptartShop 

Hit 43k tonight, made a decent start on chapter 13. Will finish it tomorrow and start 14!!!!!! Things are exciting. I'm only a couple of days away from my 50k goal so I've tentatively revised it upwards to 60k and we will see what happens! The story will probably not be finished at 60k, there's still so much story to come!



> Yu’li nudged me with her elbow. “Are you alright? You look ill.”
> 
> “I fought off a fever overnight and haven’t slept a wink,” I said honestly. “Elan says I should be resting, but she and Ayla agree I’m not contagious anymore. I wouldn’t miss today for my own funeral. Worry not. I’ll be quite fine.”
> 
> “Take care of yourself, gentle soul.” She hadn’t called me that in a while. It took us both by surprise. She blinked, then added, “If you need anything, Valiant has educated me in Eden herblore. I can make healing and immune-strengthening teas and salves with a mix of your herbs and some that I brought with me from Bran’kha. I can help.”
> 
> “I’m sure Elan would appreciate another set of hands if I worsen again,” I told her. “I don’t think I will, but the gods have their own agendas.”


----------



## Caledonian

@*PoptartShop* – Promise looks well and yay for good weekend with her. The facilities sound like a rider’s dream. You were right to tell your barn mate about feeding his horse. He could’ve picked up on the fact that you were working for him for nothing and arranged something else rather than you having to approach him. Glad that it’s sorted though. Have fun on the Paperchase.

@*JCnGrace* – I had a good chuckle over hubby buying a TV and ‘encouraging’ you to go elsewhere. 

@*TuyaGirl* – I hope you get some time off soon. Work seems to be never ending! I think I spend more time in the office or out working than I do at home. My work/life balance is terrible LOL. Ha, Tuya's very popular to have the others trying to get to her. Poor guy in the stable, he must’ve been dancing on the spot to pee! Such relief from a little hay LOL.

@*Tazzie* – I love the photos of you and Izzie. The barn’s really coming along and they look like they’ve already taken ownership and moved in LOL. I think when the miserable weather hits, we all get a little grumpy. 
I had an all-in-one hay, water and feed bin holder, which sat along one wall. It was made by the BO. It had its pros and cons but I’d go with something similar in the future if I’d the choice. Everything was at head/feeding height and was a lot cleaner than a net or wall mounted. 

@*phantomhorse13* - Raven’s got a really sweet face. Good luck at the South Carolina ride.

Work is still horrendous, although I can see that things are starting to slow down. Our new boss is extremely nice and he’s trying his best to help us out but he’s also being drowned in work. I don’t think the staff’s been thanked so much for the work we’re doing, which makes a difference. 

I got saddle time last weekend. I’d hoped for a quiet ride but a friend asked if we could swap horses as she’s having trouble and I agreed … eventually. Honestly, I just wanted out of the yard before the weather changed and the light disappeared. Camus is a pony who bounces everywhere and doesn’t know how to stand still. I went grey (greyer) after his antics at road junctions, huge jumps at scary hedges and a monstrous kitty cat, so I suggested we went home by the woods as I thought mud and leaves would be easier to fall on LOL. I can’t see their partnership lasting very long. 

I’m hoping to ride this weekend. The weather’s been pretty mild until the last few days when it’s dropped to around 45-50F. It’s been sunshine and showers but the light’s been going at around 3pm which means riding’s limited to the weekend as there’s nowhere safe to ride in the dark. 

I hope everyone has a good Thanksgiving.:smile:


----------



## JCnGrace

@blue eyed pony, I think your story is going great. Good work!

@Caledonian, Camus sounds like a handful. Why is it people with skittish horses always want someone else to ride them? Must be a world wide phenomena. I had a neighbor ask me to ride with her at a state park. Unfortunately I said yes before I knew the details which were she didn't want me take one of my horses, oh no, she wanted me to ride her brother's horse so hers would be calm and that thing was a nut case. I managed to keep him from exploding but it felt like I was riding on dynamite with a lit fuse the whole time. Needless to say we never rode together again.


Man, I think I foundered today. I ate way too much but it was so good! My nieces did a great job of cooking with their mother's supervision. Sis just had shoulder surgery so that's why it fell to her girls. At 49 & 47 they should know how to cook a Thanksgiving dinner though. LOL


----------



## TuyaGirl

@PoptartShop I hope you can make it to paperchase, and have lots of fun!  Also having someone to drive when you want to have an extra glass of wine (or two, lol!) is the best!! Enjoy these days off, and I hear you on the work being insane, I hope to have a break soon too…

@blue eyed pony I just feel like reading the whole thing, so that's the best compliment I could give you 

@phantomhorse13 Enjoy the last ride of the season!

@JCnGrace Glad all came back to normal in your herd. Lol, founder, do you have some dessert left? Whatever it is I would take it, I am a sucker for desserts  Seems you had a lovely Thanksgiving dinner

@Caledonian I get that work / own time ratio. Mine is so negative. I spend 10 hours away from home, 5 days per week, and when I get home I am like in zombie mode, too late, and apart the mandatory house chores I feel like doing nothing different  Plus it must be so good to have a supportive boss that pushes you up, gosh it's been so long since I had that I can't even remember. Mine pushes everyone down and is the only perfect person on face of Earth.
That ride sounded… interesting. I laughed when you decided to choose the route for a softer landing *sorry* Glad you didn't fall off.
I hope you get to ride this weekend.

I was in a hurry so I didn't explain it better: The horse that would not pee had been in a 'regular' stable during the horse fair period, then came back to his standing stall that exact day. BO said that although he had shavings he did not trust the floor enough not to splash his legs  So added hay to make it softer. That's the theory. Glad I realized something was wrong, because it seems he would not pee anytime soon if the situation was not corrected.

After a whole week of really heavy rain showers, today is a lovely sunny day. Just to be gone by tomorrow when some storm hits us with wind and rain. So the weekend curse began. That makes two in a row. Although I heard hoof growth slows down in Winter I would like to at least check Tuya's hooves, as I don't do too much of once (I am afraid still). She never really enjoyed me picking her hooves inside her stable, I groom her if needed be and she's perfect, but I just can tell no hoof messing with in there 

And the Nirvana's song is called Sappy 


Happy weekend everyone!!


----------



## blue eyed pony

Thanks @TuyaGirl and @JCnGrace  

I smashed out 4204 words today, bringing my total so far to 47509!!!!! I'm less than 2500 words from winning! I'll do it tomorrow with absolutely no effort at all and there's SO MUCH story still to come. I'm SUPER excited!

Avoiding spoilers is getting really tricky. REALLY tricky. I think I've managed.


> Neither of us spoke again. I was not a barber, and I wasn’t at all confident I wouldn’t hurt him by accident, but I had enough practice shaving my own face with a knife that after thirty minutes, Val’s close-shaven scalp shone in the light of the glowstones. I cleaned the hair from my knife, then sheathed the thing and handed him his circlet.
> 
> He set it into place on his head with a sigh. “I wish the feeling of bare metal on my scalp wasn’t familiar.”
> 
> “As do I,” I said. “It’s not fair that one person should experience so much loss.”
> 
> “Promise me one thing, Monty.”
> 
> “Anything,” I said without thinking.
> 
> “Promise me I’ll never lose you.”
> 
> An impossible promise. I couldn’t know if I would be able to keep it. I didn’t age, but that didn’t mean I was immune to the effects of a blade. Or disease, apparently - or I wouldn’t have gotten my sister’s fever plague. Despite the impossibility of it all, I said, “As Idris is my witness, I swear I will always be by your side. Even when I can’t be there physically, I’ll be there in spirit.”
> 
> “Thank you.”
> 
> “It’s the least I can do.”
> 
> “No, Monty… it’s… it means more than you know.”


----------



## JCnGrace

@TuyaGirl, we certainly had desserts there but I didn't bring any of those home with me. Lets see there were cherry, peach and peanut butter pies, cherry delight, some kind of pumpkin dessert that I never did hear the name for, and dirt pudding which is the dessert I took. 

@blue eyed pony, are we going to get to read it in it's entirety once you're finished? 


I did a bunch of nothing today except try to recuperate from yesterday. LOL


----------



## blue eyed pony

@JCnGrace - I really want to publish it, but if I can't find a publisher I'll publish somewhere online  

GUYS I DID IT. I haven't even finished writing for today, I just casually wrote 2900 words on my phone while trying and failing to sleep and I'm now on 50343 in my word processor or 50504 on the NaNo website (you have to paste your words into the site to verify the win). I ordered the winners' tshirt this year and I'm waiting on my discount code for half-price Scrivener because apparently it's really nice to write in, it does the thing I love about google docs (saves as you type) and it doesn't get buggy after 70,000 words like google docs does. I'm excitedddddd! 



> “I felt it too, though likely not as keenly.” Yu’li reached towards me and took my hand, squeezing it gently. “We will carry on. It’s best for Eden if we do, is it not?”
> 
> “And Bran’kha as well,” I agreed. “Let’s not forget your people.”
> 
> “Are they still my people?”
> 
> “You were born and raised there.”
> 
> “But I feel more at home here, more accepted and more loved. Why is that, gentle soul? I was homesick for a time, but no longer.”
> 
> “After long enough, a new place can become home.” I stretched, then relaxed, sinking deeper into my armchair. “When a place’s people embrace someone as wholly as Eden’s have you, that’s all the truer. They love you for the strength and humility you show in the face of the Ten Hells themselves. You won’t officially be our Queen for a while yet, but today I think you earned Eden’s hearts. You definitely earned mine. But that doesn’t erase your upbringing and heritage, Yu’li. You should keep your Bran’khan identity even if for no other reason than that the colour of your skin will forever make it clear you were born elsewhere.”
> 
> She looked down at herself then, at her smooth brown skin. “Even nonhumans from Eden are very pale. You’re all quite ghastly when ill… like corpses. Bran’khans never look so much like death.” A light shudder ran down her spine at the thought. I realised only then how uncomfortable she must have been sitting next to me at Val’s coronation.
> 
> “Elan always said it was something to do with the difference in sunlight. We have so much forest, and so much rain and snow, that we need our lighter skin to absorb as much sunlight as we can. Bran’kha is almost all desert, so-”
> 
> “So we have dark skin to protect us, because too much sunlight is bad for the soul.”
> 
> “Exactly.”


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582

I can't post pictures because I didn't really know the horse or owners so don't have permission, but I got to spend a few minutes with two drafts at a local fair type thing, so got my horsey smell/petting fix  One was a Belgian and one was a Percheron I think, both beautiful but work animals I suspect, not pets, so a little more aloof.


----------



## JCnGrace

@BlindHorseEnthusiast4582, so glad you were able to get that fix. Totally understand the smell fix, there's nothing better especially if it's been a while since you've been able to indulge. 


I forgot to confess that last week when we went to town we also stopped at TSC so got a head start on Christmas shopping. The horses got their yearly bag of favorite treats and the dog got 2 small bags of treats, of course for him it's Christmas all year round but these are a different kind than his normal treats. Not too strangely, I have no clue what to get for mom. It's just so much easier shopping for the 4-legged animals in our life. LOL


----------



## TuyaGirl

@blue eyed pony Congratulations!! I really feel like reading the whole thing 
@BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 Aww, that's cool that you got to hang around with horses, and smell them. During the week I miss the smell so much, so I totally get it.
@JCnGrace Aww, treats for your 4 legged friends  I am a bad mum in that department, Tuya rarely gets treats, and neither my cat (he is on a special diet for urinary tract). About the desserts, I confess I never heard of most desserts you mentioned, especially the dirt pudding. They sound delicious!

Weekend was quite meh because of weather. I didn't even go to barn on Saturday, just no point, lots and lots of rain and cold. So Sunday morning off I went, in hopes weather would hold up. Saying all was muddy is a compliment. Everything looked like a swamp, and reaching the barn was... interesting due to my car skiing in mud.
BO had a new horse in there, beautiful cross between Lusitano and Arab, grey 3 year old. Had arrived the day before, and with a history of misbehaving - hand raised, lack of boundaries.
Man was that true. He is on a standing stall, so when BO's son went to pick him up to take some pictures (he is for selling purposes), he immediately smashed him against the wall. And would not let go. After quite a while and some kicks in the belly after, he managed to bring him outside to get his mane braided. I even held him up a little to help, but then all hell went loose when BO's son decided to cut his ear's hair. Too much for me to handle, BO stepped in and ended on top of an old dog house to avoid getting hurt. Horse smashed the 'kid' again against the wall, on purpose, no sugarcoating here. He got a very harsh correction for that, but still tried to pull some 'tricks'
By then all horses inside were hyped up, and Tuya was like "oh well, babies..." and got back to eat, lol! 
Anyway it's a shame that people ruin horses by thinking they are doing good to them by baying them, and create spoiled brats with strong opinions on 'no'  He is such a gorgeous horse! I would say more a TBXArab, tall, beautiful head that ties in perfectly in neck, just Wow! (no pictures for discretion)

Tuya was asking to come out by the time she ended her morning meal, but by then it started to rain, and with all the wind she would roll and get very wet on the grass / mud, so she stayed in  I tried to at least clean her feet and put some ACV on them, which was a battle, considering she was trying to attack the next door horse at the same time I was doing it 
Gave her a groom inside, dug my nose on her fluffy hair, and spent some time hugging her. That was my horsey time.

And I confess that I saw the new palomino mare that came from the neglect case. BO didn't tell me about her, maybe he was ashamed of her condition (very, very poor from the glimpse I saw), but it's not his fault, so... 
I heard her nicker when she noticed me passing by (she is inside the hay barn), and took a look. No one mentioned her, so I didn't either.

And that's all, folks! Lol!
Have a great Monday!


----------



## PoptartShop

@phantomhorse13 again, love the snow pictures. Phin is such a good boy! Sure he is enjoying all of the rides. :smile: I hope you had a wonderful Thanksgiving!! Ah, I hope the last ride of the season was a great one!!! I did, I wore so many layers, but I was sweating by the time it was over. :lol:
@Caledonian thank you.  Yeah, he actually has been causing issues since that day, & I'm not happy about it right now...so I'm leaning towards staying at the trainer's permanently. I will elaborate more on my next post probably lol. At least things at work are starting to slow down a bit for you, like finally! Oh gosh, lol. It sounds like they won't be such a good team. Did you get to ride this weekend? 
@TuyaGirl happy to hear you got some sunshine...it's raining here today too, & rained a little over the weekend...back to the mud, YAY. NOT. :icon_rolleyes: Yeah, Promise's hooves just got trimmed but he didn't have to trim off too much. They do tend to grow slower in colder months. Wow, the new horse your BO got sounds beautiful. :O LOL, oh yes, I'm sure Tuya was like...kids these days. :rofl: Been there, done that! Aw, that's so cute. I'm sure she loved the grooming session & hugs with her mama. <3 Regarding the palomino, I'm sure she will be looking better in no time. Poor girly  It's sad seeing them like that. Ugh. Have a great Monday too...I am so tired already! Omg yes, I had a lot of wine that night & my bf had to deal with me, but he survived hahaha. It was fun. & the paperchase was fun too!!
@JCnGrace LOL I ate way too much too! Everything was delicious. I was so bloated afterwards though. :lol: I need to do my Christmas shopping too...I am totally slacking, hopefully I won't be last-minute like last year!
@blue eyed pony loving the story  Keep it up!!!!!! & I too, would like to read it fully once it's all finished.
@BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 aw that sounds like a good time, & you got your horsey fix. Gentle giants!  Nothing better than that, I'm glad you enjoyed it.

I confess, Thanksgiving was lovely! I finished an entire little bottle of wine, but...it was fun! :lol: Yum! So much food, and leftovers. My aunt made a delicious pumpkin bread. I brought some to work today. 

The paperchase was amazing! Long, but amazing. About 3hrs. 10mi approx. We ended up getting 3rd place in the individuals, so I'm happy, we will be getting a ribbon in the mail. LOL, Promise's first ribbon! 
It was a great time. I wasn't cold surprisingly, because I wore so many layers. But, my body is super sore still. Gave Promise a day off, then lightly worked her yesterday, and tonight she is going to have off again. I can tell it wore her out, it was a lot for her, but we did well! I am hoping to take her on some more trails (smaller distances for now) before winter comes. It was great. I could tell she was happy to be out, she hasn't been on a trail since summertime.
We saw bicycles, a lot of other horses passing by, we went thru tunnels, over bridges, etc. Even galloped up a huge hill. It was fantastic & she behaved herself. 

Pictures!!!


----------



## Tazzie

@phantomhorse13, yay! I hope Raven continues being a good ride! I can't wait to see where this adventure goes! And yeah, he needs some stimulation. Izzie is like "peace out, I'm on vacation" and Diego just wants to DO something! But we MIGHT hack around at some point... though doubtful as it's supposed to rain all week *sigh*
@JCnGrace, I couldn't put anything outside here. The wind would knock anything over, and blow the rest of the hay away. The racks Nick will be building will be directly across from the hay room, so we don't have to drag it far. And it'll be well sheltered from the wind  and yeah, these two stop when they are full. I'm glad for that at least! Her hay hut idea is a great one! Silly hubby! Hope the TV is at least nice! Gotta love herd dynamics!
@TuyaGirl, he just gets grumpy working on projects lol they never go how he wants them to haha! And yeah, we had an ice storm! We are a long way from the fires over here! I'm closer to the east coast than the west coast  yeah, I've been crabby, but at least I have my barn to throw energy into now. Izzie likes her vacation time  Diego is the one going nuts! I love when Izzie is a snuggle bug  silly horses! And I'm glad the stalled horse was such an easy fix! Goodness! I never could understand why people would ruin horses either. But the mare at least sounds sweet! I'm sure your BO will fatten her right back up!
@PoptartShop, we only ended up doing one haha! No one wanted to do the Saturday one, phew! We went to breakfast instead haha! I think he'll like something new! And yeah, I'm burnt out on the weather. Yay for the paperchase! That sounds fun! Congrats on your ribbon too!! I'm glad you had a blast!!
@Caledonian, thanks! She's my baby  they kind of have! They much prefer outside though. Can't say I blame them, but I'm glad they have shelter to go to if they want it! And yeah, I know we are all grumpy with the weather! Sounds like an interesting set up! I can see the convenience of one! And oh goodness! That doesn't sound like a pleasant ride!
@BlindHorseEnthusiast4582, I'm glad you got your horse sniffing in! 


Squeezing in a reply before I leave haha!

My weekend was a whirlwind! Got to Chicago around 9 pm Wednesday night. Thursday morning we went and did the Turkey Trot. Was fun but tiring. We all decided one was enough this year LOL. Got home and Nick got the smoker going for the smoked turkey. My dad helped so he'd know how to do it in the future. All of the food was DELICIOUS! After dinner we played Cards Against Humanity with my mom's cousin's kids ( so second cousins?? IDK). We always have a blast playing that! After they left my mom, aunt, brother, sister in law, and myself went shopping. Snagged a new vacuum cleaner we desperately needed and towels! Also got some Echo thing one of my other SILs wanted. Friday morning we dawdled then went shopping early afternoon. Was fun  then went to an escape room. It was a blast! We were in a room that was like a giant word search. You had to come up with the answers to the trivia questions, find the word on the walls, and they'd shoot a ball in. It spelled out words that would unlock the box. In that box was another box that we had to word scramble more balls they and shot in. The final one was a turkey puzzle with numbers on it. We all had a great time doing it!










Saturday we went out to breakfast and came home. Got home early enough that Nick decided to put up my saddle racks so the saddles could move down there, yay! We also tried the double bridle on Izzie. She was honestly pretty content with it. We are a long way off from being able to ride in it, but I had to try it on to see if it even fit! Aside from needing a larger browband, it fits well!





































Diego was glad I wasn't fussing with him lol










Yesterday was a huge day! We got our Christmas lights up...










And put fake wood flooring down in my tack room, hung bridle hooks, and brought my shelf with the totes down to the barn! Need a few more bridle hooks, but it's coming together!




































(The hay won't be there; that is actually where the grain will go)










And a couple of cute pictures of the ponies before we left on Sunday


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

I have been reading everyones posts, even though I don't comment often at the moment. 

Babysat for my eldest son and DIL friday night/saturday. Was meant to be saturday night as well as they were going on a fishing charter. Due to weather the charter was cancelled but DS was talking to me about a new truck he was looking to buy and a dealer in Auckland had two. I told him I was there to babysit anyway so he and DIL should go have a look. So he test drives one of the two trucks, it had a soft-top cover over the tray and he went to get a quote from a ford dealer how much a hydraulic hardcover would cost, but the for dealer had EXACTLY what DS wanted, so they bought that. First dealers lost an almost-guaranteed sale because they wouldn't play the game!! Probably just as well DS said the one he got was much better than first two, 20kms less than the better one (40,000 odd on clock)and only $2k more, same trade in on his car. New truck is a 2016 Ford Ranger. black. nice. 

I woke up next morning (sunday, at home) feeling ill, severe diarrhoea till 2pm and only started feeling ok yesterday afternoon. Verry nearly went to the hospital sunday night i felt like i had been flogged around kidneys and i was in so much pain all over. Didnt want to take panadol/paracetamol if it was kidneys but didn't have the energy to do anything about it anyway. Thankfully it is just a dull ache all over today as i have to study for exams next week!!

@blue eyed pony this just popped up on my fb and I thought of you, don't know if its any use. https://selfpublishingformula.com/b...oYeftIWocuzXNabwHgVNWKtDhXByKz6osA-qNanTuMOFo


:gallop:


----------



## JCnGrace

@TuyaGirl, your BO seems to do a good job of getting poor horses into shape so there is no doubt in my mind that mare will lose that neglected look in a few months. 


I don't give a lot of treats thus why one bag of them lasts 9 horses a year but they love those treats so I indulge them on occasion. The cats used to get canned cat food as a treat on Christmas day but since Faith (old cat) has been getting it on a daily basis the rest of them share what she can't eat out of the can so they've been getting Christmas dinner every day. They'll have a rude awakening coming once Faith is gone. The dog gets a treat every time he comes in from going out to potty. LOL


Dirt pudding is French vanilla pudding with cream cheese, powdered sugar, butter, and cool whip mixed in and then the "dirt" is crushed oreo cookies. 

@PoptartShop, your trail ride sounds like it went well. You had fun, Promise behaved and you placed! Isn't it terrible what we do to ourselves when good food abounds? I'm not as bad at our Christmas Eve dinner thank goodness, but I CAN NOT resist the dressing, mashed potatoes and noodles that I'm faced with on Thanksgiving.

@Tazzie, sounds like you had a wonderful but busy holiday. Your tack room looks amazing, so clean and organized! Mine is still a mess from tossing all the stuff in it from the trailer. I walk into the tack room and think where am I going to put all this stuff and then because I don't have an answer I walk right back out. LOL One of these days I'm going to have to buckle down and make myself start wading through the pile.

@ShirtHotTeez, grandkid time! Did you have fun with them? Boy your illness sounded like it was pretty bad so I'm sure glad it was short lived. Best of luck with your exams, I'll keep my fingers crossed that you ace them!


My niece's aussie just had 6 puppies and now I have puppy fever. I tried to con her into letting me foster them from the time they are weaned until 5 or 6 months old and then she could sell them. That went over like a lead balloon. LOL I keep chanting, "I do not want another critter to take care of. I do not need another critter to take of." to keep from telling her to reserve one of the tri-colored females for me.


----------



## blue eyed pony

Thanks guys!  

I've lost a little bit of momentum due to not feeling that great the past couple of days. I'm sitting at 56k and have been for 2 days. But I will not be giving up on this story!


----------



## JCnGrace

@blue eyed pony, feel better soon!


Another weird dream last night. I had hauled a horse home for a young neighbor and a week later I saw the horse was still in the trailer. Just forgotten in there without food or water. I had a fit not only towards the girl but myself too. 


How in the heck do I have dreams about people that don't exist? The only young girls that live anywhere near me aren't so young anymore and it wasn't either one of them anyway. Other than them our neighbors are old folks. LOL The horse was black and while I didn't know it either at least I've seen hundreds of black horses in my lifetime so I suppose I could have pulled it from my subconscious.


----------



## Tazzie

@JCnGrace, it was very busy! But that's how my life always is :lol: nothing calm about it ever! It was nice though!! Thank you! I love keeping my space organized if I can, so it makes me happy to see it take shape. I'm entirely in love with it all! I can't stand messes :lol: good luck when you start going through it! I can't wait until I have everything where it needs to be! Then it's on to wiring it all in preparation for electric. My MIL is working on the permit side since it's her property (we are paying for the permits). Nick wants it to dry out or freeze to get the kick boards up. I'm trying to talk him into bringing a couple boards down at a time... my argument isn't working lol and I think you need a puppy.... look at how cute they are!!! I've had odd dreams lately too. I'm just blaming end of the year oddness lol
@blue eyed pony, I know it was asked earlier, but will it be posted somewhere we can all read the story? It does sound interesting. Feel better!


Got a bit more done on the tack room. Went to hang the blanket rack and realized it didn't have a hook... then forgot to grab one at Home Depot, ugh! I'll be hanging my saddle pads on them. I grabbed more bridle hooks that Nick hung up, and then he put up my whip holder and dry erase board. I'm so excited! We are in a bit of an argument over the bits. He wants to just put screws up and hang them on those. I would rather have a peg board. So we will see what happens with that...

Diego is still dreadfully bored since we haven't brought the poles down. Nick also wants to take some of the left over pallets we will have and convert them into trail bridges. I vote yes haha! I just keep telling myself soon!

Anyway, a couple of selfies from before Thanksgiving that didn't make it into my last post, and ones from last night. We were sure Izzie was going to climb right on into the tack room :rofl:


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content
































































And the couple new tack room things  bits will be going behind the door


----------



## PoptartShop

@Tazzie breakfast sounds a lot better than a second turkey trot. :lol: Yum. Aw thank you!!!  Her first ribbon ever!  I'm excited to get it in the mail haha. It was a good time. Mmm, smoked turkey. That's how my uncle cooks his, in the smoker. It's so good. I've ALWAYS wanted to go to an escape room. They sound so fun! That's good you had a great time!!! Awww, I love the pictures. Izzie looks so cute in her new bridle. Diego was like, 'don't try to bother me, woman!' LOL. I LOVE the Christmas lights. So pretty...and blue! The tack room really is coming together nicely. So happy to see more tack in there. That's a good idea, Diego will have some fun with those! Love the selfies <3 They are just so darn cute.

@ShirtHotTeez the new truck sounds awesome!  Good for him! Sorry to hear you weren't feeling well though. :sad: Knock those exams out!!

@blue eyed pony aw, I hope you feel better.

@JCnGrace LOL dreams are so weird! & thank you!  

I confess, I made a huge decision last night. One that I have been thinking about for a few weeks now...weighing the pros & cons, etc...so anyway, I wrote up a 30-day notice to my landlord at the private barn. Called him today & everything is good. I also told my barnmate, & it went better than expected...considering he's been causing drama/issues for no reason lately, & making things a nightmare for me there (even though my horse isn't there!). He's ALSO been talking to my exbestfriend (the one I used to ride w/ all the time) & I don't want to associate myself with anyone who talks to her. But he's been annoying lately. For example, he wanted ME to pay for hay for HIS two horses...how is that my responsibility? If Promise was there, we'd pay for our own horses hay anyway. :lol:

He's just lazy & he never even works his horses (in spring/summer too, has nothing to do w/ it being cold outside lol)...it's a shame...but anyway!

I decided to keep Promise at my trainer's place. It's not necessarily a typical boarding barn - people take their horses there to be trained, & they either stay or they take the horses back home when finished. People take lessons as well, but that's about it. EVERYONE is super nice. She doesn't tolerate any drama or BS. Promise is really happy there, too, so why move her?

Promise was always annoyed w/ my barnmate's horses too because he never worked them, so they were EXTRA buddysour. :icon_rolleyes: Like, it was BAD. 

I figured, the pros & cons of keeping her there are...pros: 3 arenas, 1 huge outdoor, 1 medium outdoor, 1 indoor...she gets EXCELLENT care. All I have to provide is her feed (plus it gets me $50 off on board lol), I can consistently work her even when it's dark outside/if it rains/snows etc. because of the indoor. Also, I wouldn't have to stress over feeding EVERY night. I can go home and RELAX when I want to (on nights I don't work her).
The cons...it's a bit more expensive, but it's totally worth it for what I am getting. I am also able to leave my trailer there! The landlord at the other place told me to put it inside the barn, but it was a tight squeeze. Just much better at my trainer's.

Promise gets along with her new herdmates, too. She has like 20 horses, but plenty of divided pastures. Promise is in a field with 4 others, & they are not even buddy sour...WHY? Because they constantly get worked! Lesson horses, or they are getting trained/or are getting worked by the owners.

So, I'm happy with my decision!  Plus, feeding my barnmates horses EVERY NIGHT was annoying since my horse wasn't even there. 

I have most of my stuff outta there, all that's left is a salt lick (which she never used, but she uses the one at my trainer's sooo I will keep it for her) & a bucket...I took everything else already. 

Promise was being super cute this weekend, silly goober.


----------



## JCnGrace

@Tazzie, mine is usually fairly organized, at least I can get to everything but it's never clean. Not long before I piled everything in there I'd scrubbed the floor down with warm soapy water and I think it took about 2 days before you couldn't tell I bothered. The cats like to deposit at least pieces of their latest hunt in there for me to find. If I shut the cats out it doesn't take the mice long to figure out they have a nice hiding spot so I'd rather find dead mouse parts than mouse poop & pee. LOL


It's supposed to warm back up so hopefully you'll be able to get some obstacles set up for Diego. 

@PoptartShop, I've never boarded my horses anywhere so I can't pretend to know what barn drama is like but I'm pretty sure I wouldn't like it. Well I guess for 30 days when some of them went off to get started but I was never involved with the boarders. I'm glad you'll be free of it at your trainer's barn.


I confess that I needed to have my long johns on while I was out today and I wasn't smart enough to figure it out before I went outside. Brrr! It snowed almost the entire day but we had negligible accumulation. I heard on a news break it was supposed to get back up to 70 in the near future but I didn't watch the weather report to find out the details.


----------



## carshon

@PoptartShop Congratulations on the new barn! It sounds like the pro's most definitely out weight the cons! And Promise is happy.


----------



## PoptartShop

@JCnGrace yeah, it's SO hard to find a place that doesn't have drama. Most people are dramatic, I've been to places that advertise 'no drama' but they are the total OPPOSITE! :lol: My trainer's place isn't a typical boarding barn (mostly just her lesson horses and people getting their horses trained), so none of that goes on there. She doesn't even advertise or anything. Which is great...keeps those nasty people AWAY! LOL.

Long johns are awesome! Or thermals, whatever you wanna call them lol. It's SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO windy here today!!!!!!!! & cold! It was hard for me to even open my car door when I got to work. :rofl: Insane. Ugh yucky snow.

It's gonna go up to like 60 this weekend, then back down to the 40's. It needs to stop being bipolar!
@carshon thank you! It wasn't an easy decision, but the best one right now.


----------



## Walkamile

JCnGrace said:


> @*blue eyed pony* , feel better soon!
> 
> 
> Another weird dream last night. I had hauled a horse home for a young neighbor and a week later I saw the horse was still in the trailer. Just forgotten in there without food or water. I had a fit not only towards the girl but myself too.
> 
> 
> How in the heck do I have dreams about people that don't exist? The only young girls that live anywhere near me aren't so young anymore and it wasn't either one of them anyway. Other than them our neighbors are old folks. LOL The horse was black and while I didn't know it either at least I've seen hundreds of black horses in my lifetime so I suppose I could have pulled it from my subconscious.


 @JCnGraceI have a theory, though not solid, that sometimes we dream of people from prior lives. Like I said, not a solid theory, more a pondering.....:ZZZ:
Busy day today but so very rewarding. Ran errands this morning then went to my folks at the retirement facility to put up meds and do a few things for them. It was Wine and Cheese Wednesday so that happened! My SIL came and played the beautiful grand piano for all to enjoy! 



Got back in time to let the horses out and clean stalls and paddocks, haul water, put up hay nets for the next 3 days. Tidied up the tack room, and put out their new mineral/salt licks for their enjoyment. Now visiting with HF! Oh, and enjoying a nice cup of tea! Life is good today!


----------



## phantomhorse13

@*JCnGrace* : the endurance season here in the Northeast starts up again in March. However, I am hoping to go to Florida again this winter, where the new season starts Dec 1. Glad your holiday dinner was such a success (I had a good laugh over your fear of foundering!). PUPPIES - eeeeeeee!!!

@*blue eyed pony* : 60k seems like so much to me, but sounds like you will need more to finish your story. happy writing!

@*Caledonian* : sorry to hear work is still nuts, but glad they are smart enough to say thank you - that can make such a difference. I hope you get some peaceful saddle time as that is the best stress release ever.

@*TuyaGirl* : I will have to look for that song. Sorry to hear the weather was miserable for the weekend again. The new arrival at your barn sounds like a handful - please don't get hurt dealing with his nonsense.

@*BlindHorseEnthusiast4582* : glad you got a horsey fix - that smell is the best!

@*PoptartShop* : woohoo for the paperchase! So glad you had a good time. I think keeping Promise at the trainer's sounds like a win-win - bet that being decided is a huge relief for you.

@*Tazzie* : as always, just reading about what you have been doing makes me need a nap. love the double bridle (though better you than me for having to actually ride using it). the barn is really coming together nicely.

@*ShirtHotTeez* : hope you are feeling better now. you are so nice to do all that babysitting.


Last week, DH and I trekked down to South Carolina for the last ride of the season. The whole story is in my journal.

Friday's pre-ride:









Saturday's 55 miler:
































Since returning home, the weather has been miserable - it's either cold, windy, and raining or cold, windy, and snowing sideways. I am so over it!!


----------



## JCnGrace

@PoptartShop, I had them on today or the bottoms anyway, my top half does fine with just a jacket. 

@Walkamile, interesting theory I've never thought of. 


Glad you had a good day. How do your folks like living in a retirement facility? I think it's not going to be long before mom needs to at least go to an assisted living place. So far she doesn't even want to discuss it. 

@phantomhorse13 Ooo, a nice break in FL for a ride in mid-winter sounds heavenly. 


Hubby is resisting putting round bales out. I think he just wants them to sit there and look pretty. GRRRR! In the meantime I'm using up square bales so I don't get it. We had the tractor out today and it would have been so easy for the 2 of us to switch out the bucket for the spear and get it done. He'll wait until we have a foot of snow on the ground and then say "I wish we had got this done when you wanted to".


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

@blue eyed pony dreams are not usually literal. Try this: sit quietly where you wont get interupted. Think through as much of dream as you remember. Everything in the dream, ask 'why are you here', write down first thought no matter how silly it seems. so if dream starts with you picking up horse..do you see a house? barn? other horses? is your float just 'there' or do you see it? is it your actual float, or different... ask each why are you here. go right through dream. putting it together does i mean anything. 

for me dreams are usually about something i have to deal with in my life. the more bizarre the dream the more urgently i have to deal with it. 

my outside impression from your dream (I only saw what was in @Walkamile 's reply so don't know if there was more).
you are thinking of getting something you want quite badly, perhaps it is a gift for someone else. you get it without telling anyone (perhaps expecting disapproval or financially the timing is not good) your inner child is happy to receive it, but you put it away somewhere. perhaps the not feeding and watering is about the idea, not a physical thing. The 'horse' might be anything... possibly something large since you used the float. getting angry may be at yourself (and inner child)... about getting 'the thing' or about needing to hide it ...

if you have never done dream interpretation that might not make sense, and it does take a bit of practice. See what you come up with when you go through the dream yourself.


----------



## Captain Evil

Such a lot going on...

I made a vow not to post anything until I had read the news about EVERYONE from May on when work got crazy, but obviously... here I am posting.

We have been crazy with diving work, and lobstering. Tomorrow we go up the River to the hellhole they call Hog Bay. Wish us luck! This is the job where we have to take the boat over the falls, and it is... well, it is do-able in decent weather, but tomorrow is not really decent. Today was undo-able... tomorrow...

We wanted to do this job in September or October, but the Government wanted November... and, they pay the bills. Then, they can't do it on Mondays because they can't get organized enough, they can't do it on Fridays in case they run into trouble and the job takes longer than planned: Heaven forbid that they might have to stay late! And weekends or holidays are absolutely out of the question!

So, they are worried about their coffee breaks, we are worried about waterfalls, big tides, ice, wind, weather, water conditions, rain affecting visibility, entanglement, entrapment, trees smashing into our divers when they are 70 feet down, dismemberment, death...

The Government wanted to do it on November 15th, so we headed up there, but the visibility was so bad, that with four lights DH could not read his dive computer held right up to his face. 

So he called it. This is the first time since I have ever known him to call a dive job once he started it. It just about killed him to quit, but there was absolutely no way to do the job. And if he got in trouble, which was a pretty fair chance, there was no way for the safety diver to even find him, never mind help him. 

So he called the dive or 'thumbed' it, and the Government was ****ed!! "Why did you leave? The job wasn't done! We rented equipment! NOW what are we supposed to do?"

If tomorrow is not successful, and we can't get through the falls or the visibility is too horrendous, we will tell them to hire a hard-hat surface supply company. It will cost them ten times as much, but it is what it is. 

(Okay, maybe not dismemberment, although I did see a blue shark up there one time).









A Seagull Holiday Boat Cruise on Hog Bay.


----------



## phantomhorse13

@*Walkamile* : what an interesting thought about people in dreams! I rarely dream about people I know now, so will have to ponder the idea I have known them other lives..

@*JCnGrace* : hope you convince your DH about the hay before the snow starts flying!

@*Captain Evil* : you would need a lot of time to catch up on all the posts since May!! I shudder at the thought of taking a boat over falls - I hope that all works out ok for you. Do you wear your drive gear on the boat just in case?! So silly that the government doesn't listen to the skilled people they hire to perform the tasks.. though I can't say I am surprised. Some desk jockey somewhere who can't even swim probably made the decision.


Today, it finally wasn't raining or snowing sideways and there was only a 15mph wind, so I took a bit of time to work with Raven. The whole story is in my journal.



















Tomorrow, I am going with Nicole to meet her Paso show horse, assuming the weather cooperates. Think rain (vs snow) thoughts!


----------



## JCnGrace

@ShirtHotTeez, I was the one with the weird dream and @blue eyed pony showed up because I had mentioned her before typing about the dream. Anyways, I can't think of a thing I want or need that I'd have to hide. Sure I want a new washer and dryer but they'd be kinda hard to hide anywhere and still be able to use them. LOL Truth be known as bad as I want new I'm also not a wasteful type person so as long as what we have works I'm ok. I just want to replace when they break instead of having them fixed. LOL 


The dream actually started with me looking up towards the barn and seeing the horse in the trailer but in the dream I knew I'd gone and picked it up a week ago, I don't know where I picked it up. If the dream was a subconscious anything it was probably my mind saying, "WOMAN you can't remember crap anymore!". LOL

@Captain Evil, glad you're back, I missed you and you're beautiful pictures! You all's safety is much more important than a paycheck!!!! So you have my prayers, good thoughts and crossed fingers that it goes well tomorrow.

@phantomhorse13, turns out he had a nefarious reason for not wanting to take the bucket off the tractor yet. Freaking downed tree limbs, which his OCD self with recently place stents shouldn't be worrying about right now. It wasn't like they were in the way of anything and could have waited until as late as next summer when he bush hogs the pasture. Anyway I heard the chainsaw shortly after I woke up so I threw some clothes on and spent a good part of the day filling up the bucket with cut wood and little limbs. The pasture needs to look like a golf course ya know! 


I'm anxious to read about how your ride on Raven went so I'll be making my way to that section shortly.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@PoptartShop The Paperchase sounded great, plus you won 3rd place, what a wonderful way to start! You go girls  You really do look great together, so happy for you! I LOVE the looking sideways picture 
It was a wise decision to leave Promise at trainer's. Although it costs a bit more, as long as you can pay for it, your girl is well taken care of, riding conditions are way better, and avoid drama, that's the best!

@Tazzie I love your selfies!  Seems you had a good time at Chicago for Thanksgiving. And glad the double briddle fits Izzie - I have ridden with that before (not my mare), and I ALWAYS ended with the lower rein just hanging on the horse's neck, with a knot to make it shorter and not interefere with his movement. I simply don't know how to use the reins / how to hold them, although people (usually BO's son) tried to teach me, lol!
I absolutely LOVE your tack room!

@JCnGrace I think I rarely had dreams with someone I never met, but sometimes I KNOW it's someone, although different face, it you know what I mean? So weird... 
OMG those puppies!! I love the tricolour as well, yeah, very hard to resist 
I hope your procrastinating husband decides to put the round bales out before snow comes.

@Walkamile Sounds like you had a great time at the retirement facility  And I always take some enjoyment cleaning the barn, I may finish tired, but it's a good feeling of tiredness. 
I rarely dream of someone I do not know in person, but if I did I would consider your explanation quite realistic.

@ShirtHotTeez and @blue eyed pony I hope you feel better soon!

@phantomhorse13 Aww, I love the motion of the picture where you are riding alongside with a lady in a chestnut horse. You are always smiling, and both horse's expression is lovely  I barely have time to read this thread at present, so I hope that Raven was a good boy for you 

@Captain Evil Oh, Hi!! Long time no see  I wish you good luck with the hell hole, I hope the weather improved. Such cute travelling seaguls! 

Not much to tell in my woods  No rain predicted for the weekend, but it rained so much last days that everything will be soaked still. I don't like to ride like that, and I still remember last week, when BO's son took the Xarab to the arena and he could barely walk, and was without a rider on 
At least I will be able to be with my old girl and she will be able to come out and get some Sun. I miss her 

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## Captain Evil

Hi everyone!

Well we are up here in the Hellhole they call Hog Bay, and it is not at all bad! Weather in the high 3but all seems well!0’s, 4” of visibiity on the sea floor, and 39 degree water...oh,gotta go!


----------



## Tazzie

@PoptartShop, it was a lot better than another 5k haha! I'm lazy and didn't want to do another one lol I hope you take a picture of her with her ribbon!! It'll be SO cute!! My mom fell in love with smoked turkey when Nick made it a while back. That's the only way she wants it now haha! You really should do one! It's a blast! Nick and I did one down in Gatlinburg, and it was fun. But it would have been better with more than just us! The kids had a blast in this one! I was thrilled with how it looked  and he actually is so bored. He wants to be worked. This weather needs to give, ugh. Haha! The house isn't AS blue in person, but it sure looks like it in pictures! I used to have really pretty lighted garland for the pillars, but my old dog Elliot ate through them. It was Nick's idea to do blue on the pillars lol needs to dry up so we can get the poles and such down there, ugh. And thank you! I typically hate selfies, but they made it better lol I think you made a very wise choice leaving for good  and she's so cute!!
@JCnGrace, that's fair! Right now I'm itching to unload the totes and put stuff neatly on the shelves. I like the organization aspect of it all haha! And yes! A dead mouse is a better mouse lol and even if it warms up, it'll be too swampy to get the ground poles in. Hoping next week it might freeze up. Just too gross to get a trailer in there with the poles. Dying to though! He wants a job so bad! Yeah, we had a day where it snowed all day, but showed nothing. Just lousy! Now tonight we get rain and rain all day tomorrow... hopefully you get a round bale out soon! Mine aren't eating any hay unless it's right after dinner. Grass is still far too green...
@phantomhorse13, haha! Makes me want to nap too lol I don't know that we know how to relax and do nothing haha! I've ridden in a double, but it's been a long time. Izzie isn't anywhere near ready currently, and when we DO go ride in the bridle, I want to be at my trainer's for her guidance  love your journal update! Fluffy is exactly what I'm hoping my best friend gets when big mare foals in May!
@Captain Evil, that sounds scary!! And busy!! I'm glad you checked in!
@TuyaGirl, thank you! Least I have adorable subjects to take a selfie with  we had a great time in Chicago! And yes, I've ridden in one before, but Izzie hasn't. And since she's so particular I wanted to try it on and see what she thought. I was glad she was ok with it! Thank you! I love my tack room too  enjoy your time with Tuya!!


Very little has been done lately here haha! My parents came down Tuesday night. We took my dad down to the barn since they wanted to see it before it was entirely finished. Then we all went out to dinner. Wednesday was a grandparents breakfast at Kaleb's school, which is why my parents came down. They all had a great time! Then they picked up Sydney and spent the day with her  they went to the aquarium and just had a good day. We brought mom down to the barn Wednesday.

Yesterday kiddos had the dentist, and we had planned to go see the Budweiser Clydesdales. But it was misty, cold, later than anticipated, and getting dark as we left the dentist. I had noticed on Facebook that they weren't letting anyone get up near them, so I decided it wasn't worth it and just went home. We put a couple things up in my tack room, and it's really starting to look how I wanted it to! Nick's dad had an under the bed truck toolbox he wanted to get rid of, and it's perfect for grain. Nick is making a stand for it this weekend so it'll be off of my beautiful floor. He's also going to make me a shelf for their SmartPak drawers. I'm pretty excited to see it come together 





































Also filled out my white board in case Nick has to feed. No more meal prepping!! Hoping tonight we can put up my cabinet for the supplements and maybe get the quarter round down to finish the flooring. Sunday I'm doing some Christmas shopping with my newest sister in law, so that'll be fun!

I hope everyone has a great weekend!!


----------



## PoptartShop

@phantomhorse13 it is a huuuge relief! Like a weight has been lifted!  Love, love, LOVE that riding video!!!  Looks like you guys had an amazing ride. So happy for you and Raven! How'd today go with the show horse? I bet she is beautiful!
@JCnGrace dreams really are strange. I had one the other night that seemed SO real!!! But I was upset because I woke up at a cool part in the dream. Ugh! I tried to go back to sleep to finish it but it didn't happen lol.
@TuyaGirl awww thank you!! You are so kind. <3 TELL me about it! I am beyond sick of the mud. It's been dry the last few days...but supposed to rain all weekend, which means muck muck & more muck. :icon_rolleyes: Spend some quality time with miss Tuya & enjoy it!  She is a doll!
@Captain Evil good to hear from you.  :wave: You are a busy bee!!! Be careful out there!
@Tazzie yeah, there's a few in my area I should check out. I'm glad it didn't mess with your anxiety, that's a relief because I felt like maybe it'd make me anxious lol (the escape room). :lol: But it sounds like fun!! I can't wait to get the ribbon in the mail already so I can take a picture of her & I with it!!!  Awww that is so nice of your parents, I'm sure they loved the barn too.  OMG I love the bits all hung up like that, it's really coming together! Looks so nice. The whiteboard is a good idea. I'd have to do the same for my BF LOL. Aw, have fun with the shopping!!!!!
I need to start mine soon, ugh!

I confess, it's been such a long week, I'm totally pooped. Supposed to rain most of the weekend, which I'm not happy about...the ground dries, then bam, back to mud. SO over it.

Rode Promise last night, she did well! Gonna ride her this weekend as well.

My parents come home from their cruise today, they were gone for like 2 weeks! So we will probably have dinner with them this weekend at some point.  I've missed them! So much to update them on lol.


HAPPY FRIDAY!!!!!!! Everyone, have a fantastic weekend!


----------



## JCnGrace

@TuyaGirl, enjoy your Tuya time this weekend and the nice weather!

@Captain Evil, glad the conditions are fairly good and hope you had a productive day. Is this a one day job? 

@Tazzie, you and Nick could start a business of designing and organizing tack rooms. How nice of your parents to make the trip down for grandparents day, I bet that made Kaleb happy. My herd of 5 has started cleaning up their hay pretty good but Frecks & Thunder are still just picking through theirs for the alfalfa and leaving the rest (it is mixed hay). 

@PoptartShop, I hate when I wake up in the middle of a good dream. Yay that your folks are coming home! How is Promise acting for you on the ground? Enjoy your weekend!


The gateway beside the barn leading out to the big pasture has been holding water so I asked hubby when our load of gravel was coming because I thought he was getting some. He'd decided to wait until spring to order it so put a scoop of ag-lime there in the meantime. Didn't help so I closed that gate off and now they need to go through the small pasture and take that gate out into the big pasture. While I was fixing supper I told hubby it looked like they'd figured it out because they were out and he got all grumpy and said he'd had to lead them through it with a can of grain because they were standing beside the other gate waiting to be let out. What's really surprising is he didn't come and get me to do it because he doesn't like dealing with them as a herd. I bet he was a nervous wreck. LOL


----------



## Captain Evil

Well, things did go incredibly smoothly up in the Hellhole. DH told the Government that it was Friday or they could hire whomever else they pleased, but he was not waiting until next week. We have a tiny sliver of good weather yesterday and today, and then it storms and ices up again. So we went, and it was great.

Pics, of course:

The falls: not bad at all!









A true Downeaster. He and his boss showed up right after we got there and muscled their way down the launch ramp next to us. Pretty bad. But amusing: this kid is lobstering - in winter - dressed in his pajamas. No doubt he slept in, his captain came and got him and told him to get to work now Now NOW, so the kid did.









DH in our new Portland Pudgy Dinghy:









...and DH and our man before the first dive:









Today I have to go scalloping. I am never supposed to go, but DH's tender is not legal because he let a license lapse, do DH said, "Please." 

Argh! My only good weather day to play with my horse, gone!


----------



## avjudge

Captain Evil said:


> Well, things did go incredibly smoothly up in the Hellhole. . .
> 
> DH in our new Portland Pudgy Dinghy:


So glad it went well! The satellite view I saw, if I found the right bay when I googled, must have been low tide because it looked like 90% mud flat - the tidal current must be intense through there! 

And is that Portland Pudgie pic yesterday???? Wow, we barely saw the sun - and actually, come to think of that, I think that was only when I crossed the state line into Maine to take a cat & dog to the vet in Bethel. Of course, we're about 2/3 of the state of Maine away from you (if DuckDuckGo took me to the right bay). But they did SAY we'd have sun - but as has been the case all fall, we didn't. I don't know if I can blame Mt. Washington or if it's just as bad throughout NH's north country.

[My husband passed on a chart of our daily solar production for October, first month with our new panels, and we had full production 2 days, 1/2 production 2 days, and most of the rest somewhere between zero and 1/4 of the potential. I haven't seen November but the total output as shown on our electric bill was actually lower - of course partly seasonal, but obviously the weather was no better.]

Well, if only one of us could have sun, I'm happy it was you, with a job on the water! Though this incessant gloom is wreaking havoc with my mood and productivity. 

The one good thing to say about the early snow (even if it means I never got the fence in for larger winter quarters for our horse) is that it makes a gloomy day much brighter and my mood correspondingly better.


----------



## Captain Evil

avjudge said:


> So glad it went well! The satellite view I saw, if I found the right bay when I googled, must have been low tide because it looked like 90% mud flat - the tidal current must be intense through there!
> 
> And is that Portland Pudgie pic yesterday????


All the pics are from yesterday... 

Wow! You googled the site? And here I thought I was being all secretive and anonymous...

If you found a gigantic mud flat, you found us! You can actually see the pipes heading out from the center on Google Earth, it is so shallow there. The pipes go out 3000' and then the bottom drops off into drops off into 80' or so.

Once we stopped the boat in about 60', Diving Husband got rigged up and bailed over backward, only to land on his back with his air tank stuck in the mud, arms and legs up in the air like a turtle. We drifted 10' or so and went from 60' to 2' just like that.

The pipes go out 3000' and then the bottom drops off into drops off into 80' or so. And the current absolutely rips there, bringing mud, trees, iced, and all sorts of debris down on us. And visibility of 4" there is pretty decent. Dirty dirty water.


----------



## JCnGrace

@Captain Evil, (Quote) "Once we stopped the boat in about 60', Diving Husband got rigged up and bailed over backward, only to land on his back with his air tank stuck in the mud, arms and legs up in the air like a turtle." (End quote) I would have spent the whole day remembering the picture that created and not been able to get any work done for laughing, in fact probably would have fallen overboard. :rofl:


----------



## Caledonian

@*JCnGrace* – I can imagine hubby’s face! Our ground’s really cut-up around the gates. The main field is a double gate to stop the others making a run for it as another horse is being removed and between the gates is deep waterlogged mud. Gravel hasn’t worked and the mud is expanding into the field where they’re waiting to be collected. Horses seem to have a natural talent for creating it!

@*PoptartShop* – I’m glad you’ve found a place that’s peaceful for Promise and yourself. It sounds like you’ve got a good deal as well. I’ve boarded in a few places and I’ve friends who’ve done it in nearby yards and we’ve all had problems. I’ve seen people using others for their own benefit and bullying of younger riders. I hope you managed to ride this weekend and she went well.

@*Tazzie* - Love the photos and your holiday sounds like it was a blast. The lights on the house look great as does the tackroom! Izzie looks good in her bridle as well. I had trouble with two reins at first and found my pelham easier than the double but that was mainly due to not riding with one very often. I got used to my instructor yelling that I’d ‘too much knitting’ as I figured out the reins. The horses were well used to the double so I was the novice with it; I was always aware of the metalwork in their mouths. 

@*TuyaGirl* – that’s really wet! I’m like you, I like to ride on decent ground as I always feel like the horse is going to slip. 

@*CAP*tain Evil – the description of your husband landing on his back like a turtle is hilarious! The kid must be tough to go lobstering in his PJs. 


Yesterday, I managed to ride between rain showers. We stuck to grass tracks that lead to a large field at the end. The ground’s pretty awful at the moment and the longer grass in the field offered a bit of traction. I wasn’t planning on riding out on the road so I went bareback and it was great to have the extra heat from Blaze. The afternoon was spent collecting feed from our local country store and I was very good and only paused for a moment in front of the shiny and colourful horse equipment on display by the checkout till.:smile: It’s not as if I need anything or have the space LOL!

I had an informal training session with a friend this morning before the rain came on. I’ve lost a lot of flexibility in my ankle due to the tendon injury and it’s not lowering as much as my left when I use stirrups. I can feel that things are out of alignment but I didn’t realise the extent. It’s affecting far more than my position. It looks like I’ll need to do more stretching exercises.

It’s been wet and windy most days but not extremely cold, around 8-10C /46-50F. It’s my turn to do the late night checks this week and I’m hoping that the weather holds, as I hate fighting against rain and wind in the dark. :frown_color:

The weather's really closed in with heavy drizzle and low cloud. It took the light early and I’ve had the lights on and blinds shut in the house since 2.30pm. It’s a night for sitting in the warm with a hot drink… ugh! after I’ve been to the field LOL

I hope everyone had a good weekend


----------



## Captain Evil

JCnGrace said:


> I would have spent the whole day remembering the picture that created and not been able to get any work done for laughing, in fact probably would have fallen overboard. :rofl:


@JCGrace: That is pretty much how it went. Even DH had to laugh.

Scallop diving yesterday; tomorrow we are in the truck at 5am for trip 3 hours north to look at a job site. Three hours is a long time to travel for a job, but it is a big one - several days to a week, I'm sure - and has to be completed by Christmas. HAH! 

Then we just got back from inspecting another job: a big boat sunk about an hour north. the salvage was supposed to be done yesterday, but the owner tried to do in on the cheap and ended up ripping the bow bit right out of the boat, just as DH predicted they would. The Coast Guard is ready to levy fines as oil is running into the harbor, but now the barge company can't do it until Friday. They are the ones hiring us, so, maybe a job, maybe not.

We also have a house inspection on December 10th to get an Occupancy Permit. We have been living here for about 4 years, I think, and the wiring and plumbing and some safety railings are not yet built. We still have a week: what's the rush?

And, of course, pics from Scallop Diving... 

DH did one long dive on one 100cf tank of nitrox (3500psi) at 55-57' deep, that lasted one hour and 44 minutes. That boy just does not breathe!

Pics: 

Scallops:








Scallop Eyes:








Bringing bag of scallops aboard:








Invasive Tunicate:








Happy Diver:








Cute Acadian Hermit Crab:








Starfish:








Starfish Eye:








..and Sea Cucumber getting kissed:








That's a lot of pictures!


----------



## phantomhorse13

@TuyaGirl : I hope things dried out enough for you to be able to ride.

@Captain Evil : glad to hear things in Hog Bay turned out ok! had a good laugh at the guy in his pajamas - wasn't he freezing?! loved all the pics.

@Tazzie : woohoo for no more meal prep! love how you organized your bits.

@PoptartShop : hope you had a nice dinner to welcome your parents home and a lot of saddle time.

@JCnGrace : glad your DH was able to deal with showing the herd the new way.

@Caledonian : glad you got some saddle time, even if it was a big soggy. hopefully you can find some exercises for your ankle to help improve things.


Friday, I finally got to meet Nicole's show horse. The whole story is in my journal.









Saturday, DH and a whole crew of relatives and friends went out hunting. They were very successful. I did some random things around the house in between running out with the atv to fetch deer. We then went to a birthday dinner and party for our nephew, who turned two.

Today, our herd grew again. That whole story is in my journal.









What a weekend!!!


----------



## JCnGrace

@Caledonian, here if you keep putting gravel down you'll eventually create a good solid base, takes lots of gravel and several years though. 


I'm with you on looking at bright shiny new things. I can't go anywhere that carries feed or tack and not look at everything, just in case something new comes along ya know! LOL 

@Captain Evil, good luck with your permit! 


Man, you get to see such interesting things! Do seahorses live in the area you dive in? I know nothing about sea creatures and don't know if they prefer warm or cold water areas.

@phantomhorse13, see how easy it is to collect horses? LOL I watched your ride on Raven and I think he's going to be a good horse for newbies. Those don't come along every day and are worth their weight in gold even though you may not enjoy riding them so much. Not saying you don't but I know mine are a little too laid back compared to what I prefer to ride. 


Miss still starts to go into Majik's stall every day at feeding time but she has learned what "Wrong one" means so as soon as I say it she backs up and then goes into her new stall. I think she just likes to yank my chain by pretending she can't remember. LOL


----------



## TuyaGirl

@Tazzie I am sorry that your plans to go and see the Budweiser clydesdales didn't work out. Did the kids get sad? Hope not. Your tack room looks so cosy! If it were mine I would have a snaffle bit hanging... Because it's the only one I got, lol!! Wait, not even that because it's always attached to the briddle, lol! That's very sweet that your dad wanted to see how's the barn looking 

@PoptartShop although it's always different to ride on a trail / outside, at least you get to ride indoors, that's a luxury not everyone *cough, cough, me* has  But yeah, I get you. Mud gets on my nerve big time! 
Aww, I hope your parents had fun at the cruise. Bet you missed them.
I hope that you had a good ride(s).

@Captain Evil Lol on your husband looking like a turtle description. Is that the young guy's **** crack showing little bit? Lol! I would freeze it  
Glad things went well at the hellhole. I always love to see the pictures from your dives, your camera has so much definition to see details, such as all the scallop's eyes. So the starfish's eyes are on the tip of it's 'arms'? Like that tiny orange dot? Cool! 

@phantomhorse13 As I said before, for the most I would love to read your journal, I barely have the time to sneak in, lately. So, is your new horse the chestnut, I suppose? I LOVE the colour! - No one would guess, lol! And the show horse is gorgeous too! I really like his thick neck 

@JCnGrace maybe your husband felt the urge to lead the horses because he knows he procrastinated the gravel's order? No surprise they got kind of lost, at beginning of being on the big pasture, if Tuya went around her paddock to the other side, her brain seemed to melt and there was no way she could come back, lol! She would stand on the other side looking at us, miserable 

@Caledonian Glad you managed to do a quick ride. I find grass slippery too, lol! Sorry to hear that your ankle is giving you trouble still. Maybe those exercises will help, I hope so

No ride last weekend, but I really was not counting on it. The weather was lovely though, which was a plus. BO was aprehensive of letting Tuya out, but after going inside her paddock to check ground he said was ok. Because most times she goes out she likes to pretend she is a 3 year old girl in first minutes, and considering her clumsiness it can go wrong... Oh well...
Forget the part where I said that during Winter hooves don't grow as much. After 3 weeks they became out of control for me (bar and heel mostly), and farrier is coming next Saturday. I gave them a quick rasp but quit. 
Also did some belly lifts as usual, and gave her a good groom. She was a good girl.

The arabian cross is better, but still pulls all sorts of faces and agressive body language when someone approaches him. BO says it's just bluff, and he has started to learn to move out of the way for stall cleaning, instead of smashing people. A fork might or might not have been used in that process  Like the nail hidden in our hands to correct a biter.
The palomino mare was out for the first time, BO showed her to me, said he was ashamed to have an animal like that, (would people think it was his lack of care, I suppose), but I told him I thought she was not that bad (already put a decent amount of weight since arrived), and so he brought her out to graze some. She was happy 

Nex I post a picture from her, bit far away but on purpose, they are on my phone
And of Tuya just because she is looking good weight wise. And overall because I love her, lol!

Had a little rant on how to begin horses (not BO's issue), but will leave it to some other time. When I have the time.

Have a nice week everyone!!


----------



## Tazzie

@PoptartShop, yeah my anxiety was totally fine for both of them. This last one kind of set me off kilter for a minute, but only because we stepped into a giant word search. It was a blast though!! I'm excited to see you guys posing with your ribbon <3 I was pretty set on having a whiteboard for when Nick has to feed. It makes things much easier! And we had a blast shopping! Kids are done now. Just have my siblings, one sister in law, one brother in law, and my MIL and FIL. Ugh lol but at least four of them will be online shopping haha! Yay for good rides! And I hear you on the rain and mud. SO happy there isn't rain in the forecast this week. And with below freezing temperatures... I might actually get to ride!! I hope you guys had a great time visiting with your parents!!

@JCnGrace, haha! Nick would not enjoy that, but I love organizing stuff. I love neatness and being able to find everything I need when I need it  and oh yes! Kaleb loved it, and Syd loved her special day with them afterward! I was glad they were able to make it down  my two nibble on hay, but grass still trumps the hay. I'm hoping when it's up in racks they will enjoy it more, but I'm skeptical. We are waiting to put gravel down until spring too. Nick said we couldn't get anything in right now if we tried, which is true. I think we are all a little sick of the rain and mud!

@Captain Evil, I'm glad the job went well! Love the pictures as always! Good luck with these next jobs and the house!!

@Caledonian, it was a blast! And thank you! I love Christmas decorations and I'm loving how my tack room is coming along! It's been about 10 years since I've ridden in a double, so my intention would be for my trainer to try Izzie in it first, and then I'll hop on with a loose curb while I acclimate to two reins. I'm also very aware of the metal in a horse's mouth lol I let Izzie feel the curb when I had it on her, but just a little. I didn't want her to hate it right off the bat! I'm glad you had a good ride, and good for you to not buy more horse tack lol I always look too! Good luck with the night checks! I do hope the weather behaves for you!!

@phantomhorse13, yes! I'm so glad to not have to meal prep anymore! And I'm in love with my bit setup haha! I'm so excited for your newest member!! Your stories are always so much fun to follow!!

@TuyaGirl, they honestly weren't bothered by it at all. I was thankful for that! I don't think they fully understand about the Clydesdales since they are still quite young. Haha! Those are all the bits miss picky rejected. I can't sell them since I may have a horse down the road that would like them. So I keep them  I was glad both of my parents wanted to check it out! Hopefully the next time they see it, it'll be done with the lights and everything  I'm glad Tuya got out for a bit! And I'm sure that Pali girl will look great in no time! Glad the Arab cross is learning some manners too!!


What a weekend! Friday night I picked up some battery operated lights for work, and decided I wanted to take pictures with the horses first. Diego was a bit unimpressed at first, but settled well. The pictures turned out extremely cute!


































Saturday was a lazy day where I got most of my laundry done. It rained all day, and so hard for a while that the barn sadly did get a bit wet. Next spring/summer Nick is going to cut the hill in front of the opening back. What is happening is with the amount of rain we got, it ran down the hill, and straight into the barn. Still A TON less wet than where Izzie was prior. But we had to turn back the first time we went to go feed. It was not very passable :/














Went back an hour later and we were able to cross with minimal water coming into the RZR














Between Friday and Saturday we got the tack room pretty much done except for electric. I had to order a second polo wrap rack since mine wasn't quite big enough haha!















Diego looked like a drowned rat Saturday night lol










Yesterday I went down to La Grange with my sister in law for some shopping. We went to a friend of mine's toy store and Christmas store. We had an absolute blast!! Kiddos are finished for Christmas now  went to feed afterward, and Diego is practically begging to be ridden. It looks to be a good week to try to ride, so fingers crossed we can!!


































Also one of the highly respected people in our area commented on my post showing my bits saying she loved that they were all SMOOTH! Sadly a lot of people in our area that don't school Dressage will use twisted snaffles. I could never bring myself to try one even if it was an option. It was hard enough buying something a bit thinner when Izzie was telling me her bit was too thick.

Anyway, not much else! Tonight I have a horse show committee meeting and getting the latch on our barn door FINALLY. So a quieter night!


----------



## PoptartShop

@Tazzie the pictures of the horses all dressed up in the lights, hats & garland is just sooooo cute!!!!!!!!!!! What good ponies! So adorable. I love them. A rainy day calls for laundry & being lazy, it rained all weekend here too so I got a lot of household chores done. UGH so muddy & gross! I am so over it! Love the video of the tack room, & what a nice rack for the polo wraps. Everything is so nice!
& that is awesome you got your Christmas shopping for the kiddos done, you are way ahead of everything!
Crossing my fingers you will finally get to ride this week. You need it! Poor Diego, he's probably like ummm can I have a job??! LOL. Me too, I don't know how people can use those things. Like how would you like that in your mouth?! Ouch! Smooth or bust lol.

@TuyaGirl I never EVER had an indoor, well it's been yeeeeears anyway, when I first started riding I did, but ever since...nope. I am spoiled in that regard, but I do like riding outside in the other arenas in the daytime (they don't have lights) because riding in the indoor can get quite boring LOL. At least you had some good weather, here it RAINED ALLLLLLL weekend & was super foggy yesterday. Ugh! Super nice day today, of course when I am back at work. *eyeroll* Yes please post a pic!! & of Tuya too, I love seeing photos of her. That Arab cross will be fine in no time & learn that nobody is gonna put up with that nonsense! Excited to hear your rant when you have time lol  Happy to hear the palomino mare is doing better already.

@Captain Evil happy to hear things went smoothly! LOL at the guy in the pajamas, can't blame him, but he looks so cold! :lol: Wow, love the photo of your DH in the little boat, what a nice shot & the sun hits perfectly! Nice blue waters. What a beautiful picture! Love all the pictures, and what a beautiful starfish. So awesome, thank you for sharing with us!  LOL @ the Sea Cucumber getting kissed. :lol: Too funny! & the hermit crab is pretty cute.

@phantomhorse13 yeah, it was nice & I got to ride both days! Her show horse looks pretty fun to ride, although it'd be hard for me to get used to that movement! Congrats on Link, he is sooo handsome!!  What a great year this has been for you!  Aw that sounds like a fun weekend, and super exciting!!

@Caledonian me too. It's really hard to find a place that isn't dramatic. Between the rain, the cold, & the dark, it's no fun. :sad: I'm sick of it as well. It makes me so tired. I hope your ankle feels better and the exercises help. Glad you got to ride in between the rain, & bareback is always nice!

@JCnGrace LOL she probably is pulling your leg for the fun of it. Silly girl! She knows better!

I confess, I did have a good weekend. Even though it rained allll weekend...the mud is INSANE! :sad: Ugh. I'm just over it. Once it dried up...bam, all mucky again. Got a lot of chores done around the house though.

Rode Promise both days, she did very well.  Went to my parents' for lunch Saturday, it was delicious. Had homemade cheesesteaks. 

Happy Monday...

Promise looked thrilled to work last night :lol: She probably just wanted to sleep since it was so rainy!


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

JCnGrace said:


> @ShirtHotTeez, I was the one with the weird dream and @blue eyed pony showed up because I had mentioned her before typing about the dream. Anyways, I can't think of a thing I want or need that I'd have to hide. Sure I want a new washer and dryer but they'd be kinda hard to hide anywhere and still be able to use them. LOL Truth be known as bad as I want new I'm also not a wasteful type person so as long as what we have works I'm ok. I just want to replace when they break instead of having them fixed. LOL
> 
> 
> The dream actually started with me looking up towards the barn and seeing the horse in the trailer but in the dream I knew I'd gone and picked it up a week ago, I don't know where I picked it up. If the dream was a subconscious anything it was probably my mind saying, "WOMAN you can't remember crap anymore!". LOL
> 
> @Captain Evil, glad you're back, I missed you and you're beautiful pictures! You all's safety is much more important than a paycheck!!!! So you have my prayers, good thoughts and crossed fingers that it goes well tomorrow.
> 
> @phantomhorse13, turns out he had a nefarious reason for not wanting to take the bucket off the tractor yet. Freaking downed tree limbs, which his OCD self with recently place stents shouldn't be worrying about right now. It wasn't like they were in the way of anything and could have waited until as late as next summer when he bush hogs the pasture. Anyway I heard the chainsaw shortly after I woke up so I threw some clothes on and spent a good part of the day filling up the bucket with cut wood and little limbs. The pasture needs to look like a golf course ya know!
> 
> 
> I'm anxious to read about how your ride on Raven went so I'll be making my way to that section shortly.


Oh sorry for the mix up. I'm sure my brains are scrambled from so much studying. Did ok yesterday I think, totally worried about todays. One question on some principles of nursing - three principles and 3 examples of each. I stared at those words and they mean absolutely nothing to me, might have been written in a foreign language!! And the question was worth 9 whole points!! Two to go.


----------



## JCnGrace

@TuyaGirl, glad you got to spend some time with the gorgeous Miss Tuya even if it wasn't riding. Sounds like the new arrivals are both doing better.

@Tazzie, love, love, LOVE the pics of Izzie and Diego all decked out in their Christmas garb. LOL Probably a good thing you aborted crossing the creek the first time, we wouldn't want any of you to be swept away!

@PoptartShop, LOL Promise does look pretty relaxed in that picture.

@ShirtHotTeez, that's ok I just didn't want @blue eyed pony getting all confused, I knew who you meant. Good job on yesterday's exam and I have faith that you'll figure out the answers to today's questions. Make sure you get some rest at night so all your studying has time to soak in. 


We started off the day taking hubs to a doctor appointment. Met a lady and her hubby in waiting room and was blown away by what this woman deals with on a daily basis. She not only has her husband she has to provide total care for due to strokes and dementia but 3 years ago her now 64 year old son got sepsis in a scratch on his foot which traveled to his spine and paralyzed him from the neck down to care for. What a strong woman! That was good reminder of as bad as you think things are someone else has it way worse. 


Then after we got home we got the spear put on the tractor and round bales set out. YAY! Gamble's herd gets 2 and so I had them shut off from the small pasture while hubby was going back and forth and the poor things were standing at the fence nickering pitifully once that first bale was in the ring. You'd have thought they had been being starved and this was their first look at food in weeks.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@Tazzie Oh my goodness!! That's a lot of water!! Glad things calmed down and you were able to cross it later.
Although I am not a huge fan of Christmas, I really enjoy the stores this time of year, so yeah, bet you had lots of fun! 
Ahah, your wet rat's face on the close up is the cutest! You can count his hairs!  Funny how we can read them so well once we know them. Hoping the weather settles in so you can ride more often.
How cute are they all dressed up? Lovely shots 
Well, if you saw some of the curbs people usually ride around here, you would say your bits are smooth... I am the only one that rides in a snaffle, sad but true... 
@PoptartShop I started riding in a fancy arena when I was having lessons, and although it can be boring, I still miss it during Winter, who would say  Bet you missed your parents and lunch was great. Promise's expression, lol! Not impressed  Glad you had good rides on her
@ShirtHotTeez good luck!!! All will be good 
@JCnGrace sometimes we feel humble and silly at the same time when we meet such people and realize our problems are nothing compared to theirs, and yet we complain so much over them.
Yay for the round bales out!! 


Ok so now I have two rants
1- I promised to share the pictures. Well they are on my phone and I simply cannot do it!! First a message saying that due to low memory available it's impossible to complete the action (I think it's my phone's message, not the website). Then I switch through versions, on the mobile as soon as I choose the picture it goes back to the thread, on the classic does not even open the attachment tab anymore. Grrrrrr

2-The rushing training people: Saturday BO's son had some guys over to see his Lusitano bay horse that he is selling. Horse is 3 years old. He is being advertised as VERY green. He was mounted like 2 times on a very enclosured space, where BO's son took it very slow, like leaning on him most of the time and getting on for a few moments. The normal procedure, imo.
Well, he brings the horse out to the arena, and mounted him outside for the first time to show him. Horse was perfect for him to get on, proceeded to go at a walk, then at a lovely trot (first time trotting with a rider on), and that's when the potencial buyers started to ask for a canter. With BO's son telling them it was too soon, they insisted, so it didn't went well: there was a water spot at one of the arena's corners, and everyone started clapping hands and making shoosh sounds to rush him, precisely as he was approaching the water. Horse slammed on the brakes, did a 90 degree turn, reared, and the 'kid' came off (he landed on his feet). Horse got all hyped up and they took forever to catch him.

Does any of you think the horse was ready??? The poor baby did not know what was being asked, let alone balance himself with a rider on, on a muddy surface. But no, speed rocks, let's begin a house by the ceiling. 
BO's son was really upset and knows he set up the horse to failure. He quit on the sale as far as I understood. if so, good on him.

*rants over*

Have nice day everyone!!


----------



## JCnGrace

@TuyaGirl, no he wasn't ready and now the son will have to work the horse through it. Sounds like he already knows this and I'm glad the horse isn't going to those potential buyers.


----------



## Tazzie

@PoptartShop, I love dressing them up. It's one of my favorite things to do <3 sadly I didn't get my house actually clean, but laundry at least got washed? Didn't get folded of course :rofl: I'm so over the mud, ugh. I honestly feel way behind with shopping. Hoping to finish up a lot of it this weekend. Then wrapping! Yeah, Diego is super bored. I want it to dry out so we can get my poles down there. Still just too wet. Thankfully I got to sneak a small ride in last night <3 yum for lunch with your parents!! And Promise looks so enthused to work haha!

@JCnGrace, I love dressing them up for this! Next will be riding them in some of the get up haha! I just love playing with that stuff lol and yes! I was terrified we'd get swept away. We'd get stopped at the edge of their field, but I still didn't want to chance it! Wow, that does put stuff in perspective! I was used as someone's perspective once though, and gotta say I didn't like it lol it was when I had my arm in an external fixator, and they were like "I thought I had it bad! You have it worse!" Silly ponies with their hay lol

@TuyaGirl, yeah, it was no joke! I was like "holy smokes!!" It's back to normal now thankfully! I'm sorry you aren't a big fan of Christmas :sad: I can understand that. It's always been my favorite specifically for the family time and the Christmas lights :lol: I'm a sucker for lights haha! Diego is our little camera hog  and I love dressing them up! Next step will be riding them in their gear. Izzie goes fine even with bells. Diego hasn't ever had it on, so we will see what he thinks lol and my bits are all very smooth, just have joints. I'm the polar opposite of my former friend. She rode her mare in this, alongside a curb... 










As for the horse, he way rushed it and I have a feeling he knows it too. I feel sorry for that horse. I do hope he can work with him and get him to settle more. Shame on those buyers for pushing it, and shame on him for not standing up for the horse.


So I got to ride a little last night  it was super short and could only walk down and back.. but it was something! I'm so happy!!

Also had our show committee meeting last night, and my ex friend was brought up because of the rampage she went on after our show. So that wasn't fun at all. I was also asked what had happened between us by one of my friends since he knew we were close. I gave him a bare bones answer that we had a fight and she tried to make Izzie homeless. The end. He thankfully didn't ask for details. But he's a USEF steward, and he knows me well. He knows there is more to this story. SO. I have a suspicion she'll be under watch between my tight lipped response and her display on Facebook. I just left happy since they added a class I wanted :lol:

Anyway, cute videos! Izzie wasn't thrilled I rode Diego first, and kept trying to cut between him and the mounting block. It was hilarious. She practically bridled herself after Diego went. It was nice just to putz along on my babies <3






Watch to the end of this one :wink:


----------



## PoptartShop

@Tazzie I am extra happy to see you riding!!! Even if it was muddy & a short ride, still - you got to ride!! Awww! Any time on a horse is a good time! <3 Yay!! I know that felt great! 
Bahahaa, she will get what is coming to her. :lol: That's awesome. & the fact he's a USEF Steward...even better!!!

OMG the video is too funny. LOL! Diego is such a ham. :rofl: He's like, look at me, look at me! What a cutiepie. Too funny. I'm sure Izzie was like 'how dare you not ride me first mom?!" lol. They are so adorable.
@TuyaGirl ugh, I hope your phone stops being stupid! As for the potential buyers...I hope he really did quit on the sale, because those people are horrible. The poor horse wasn't ready for that at all. :sad: Not sure why people think rushing is OK...taking your time, being patient, & taking things slow is more important than rushing, getting hurt, or having the horse get hurt...ugh. Hopefully you won't have to see those people ever again! I'd wanna smack them. No way was that horse ready for any of that. Ugh.
@JCnGrace wow, that is crazy. Bless that woman! There is always someone that has it worse. I hope his appt. went well. 
YAY for the hay! LOL they really do act like they're starving...like it's their last meal or something forever! So silly.

I confess, yesterday at work was BRUTAL. Today isn't much better. We're just so busy, I had to stay late for a filing...the client did not send it over until 8:30pm, luckily I only had to stay an hour or so late, but still, the filing was due at 5pm...these people are ridiculous. But they are a HUGE law firm up in NY, so they think they can just do whatever. :icon_rolleyes:

I'm thinking about going to bed by 8:30/9pm tonight LOL.


----------



## JCnGrace

@Tazzie, such a nice bit....NOT! While I agree very much it's not the bit it's the hands using it I still have a cut off on what I consider acceptable and that ain't! 

@PoptartShop, he went in because his BP had been on the high side so the doctor upped the dosage on his meds plus told him to quit stressing and taking his BP every hour, hubby had pages of his readings written down. Told him to pick 2 days in a week and then get an am & pm reading on those 2 days. I wanted to hug his doctor. LOL 


Sorry work has been such a bear for you lately. 


Only a little over 2 weeks to go before the daylight starts getting longer! Unfortunately it will also be the first day of winter and I think we're all already tired of the cold and yucky weather.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I confess it’s is disgustingly hot in tropical North Queensland at the moment so much so we are already getting our first cyclone of the season ! 
Luckily both my boys will be living a lap of luxury in the cooler part of our town for a month on holidays


----------



## PoptartShop

@JCnGrace I am so ready for winter to come & go! Ugh. :sad: Having some daylight longer would be nice though.
@Rainaisabelle wow, so crazy how different the weather is there! :O That's good they will be in cooler temps though. Lucky boys!! Hope they are both well!

I confess, I don't have anything to confess atm!


----------



## Tazzie

@PoptartShop, it's just what I needed! It was so wonderful, even if it was short. I needed it! And yes haha! He's a total ham. He's used to selfies, so cameras are his favorite lol and that was pretty much her thought. It was pretty cute to be honest! I'm like "aww, I'm loved!"  ugh, sorry work was so brutal!! I hope you got to bed early!
@JCnGrace, exactly. Any bit can be harsh... but that could actually power a bicycle. No thanks. It was a struggle when Izzie was telling me she wanted a thinner bit. I had always been taught thicker = good, thin = evil. But Izzie has a small mouth, so the thick bits were taking up all the room. She's much happier in something thinner. Hope your hubby is doing better!! I am ready for the days to start getting longer though... we will get to the other side!
@Rainaisabelle, I hope it cools off soon and the cyclone doesn't do too much damage! I'm sure Roy and Theo will love their holiday 


Last night we went down to feed and Nick hung up my second polo rack, yay!! So now all my polos are nice and tidy  I'm so happy!










Diego was quick to snuggle up to daddy though 




























Then we had to head out for parent teacher conferences! Of course yesterday was Kaleb's worst behavior day. They spell out their school mascot and they circle letters to signify how their behavior was. S is the worst. T is a five minute time out. Kaleb got a T. He spilled something at lunch and purposely slid in it, and then slid on his knees into carpet time. He also bent something he wasn't supposed to. All this he confessed right as he got off the bus. Of course I told his teacher that of all days to meet her for this he got such a poor letter. She was like "he is NEVER like that! He was in rare form!" But all in all it was a great conference. He's doing absolutely terrific according to her standards. They test them after the first third of the year, and he's above average on everything. She said he was a very good kid. Always extremely helpful and is friends with everyone in class. So it was a great meeting!

Got home and we had wanted to go get our tree, but opted to go today. Took out all the rest of the house decorations to hang though! I love decorating for Christmas!

That's all I've got! Life is pretty good


----------



## JCnGrace

@Rainaisabelle, maybe in another month when it's really winter all of us in the northern hemisphere can come down under to visit you and @ShirtHotTeez. LOL

@Tazzie, LOL at Kaleb, he was being a boy! Why they have to pick inopportune times to show their boyness I do not know. 


Going tomorrow for an eye exam, I haven't had one in years. So far I've just been using the readers you can buy at the store so hope they go along with that being all I need. I would not do well with bifocals because anytime I have to borrow someone else's glasses with bifocals to see something up close it does not go well. 


Also our computer is all screwed up so it's going to the computer guy tomorrow. I may be missing for a day or two.


----------



## Tazzie

@JCnGrace, that he was lol we did take his tablet away for that evening, and said if he was off the charts the following day he'd get it back right away. He was "out the door", which is better than off the charts lol he knew he did wrong right away though, so that helped. But we want him to learn at a young age that there are consequences to his actions. Good luck with your eye exam!! I hope it went well! And I hope that the computer is an easy fix!


Yesterday I got the kiddos home and immediately went down to feed. Izzie took a minute to decide to eat, and by then Diego was done. So I decided to work with Diego to get him used to the bells. He wasn't a huge fan of the bells when Izzie was wearing them, so I knew he'd be skeptical about actually wearing the bells. Carrots helped A LOT lol



















































After that we went and got our Christmas tree! Picked out a beautiful Frasier Fir. We are decorating it tonight since it was too late to do it last night.

In other fun news, we might be trading in our SUV for a Jeep on Saturday. We have hated this SUV for a while, so we will be glad to see it go. Just hadn't planned on this soon (Nick has been looking for months though). This one is exactly what he's been wanting though. All of our cars are paid off, which helps a lot. So we will see. I told him he has to be absolutely sure it's solid. We've had horrible luck with cars (aside from my little Cobalt, Gizmo). I just don't want to wind up with yet another money pit.


----------



## phantomhorse13

@TuyaGirl : glad you got a horsey fix this weekend. Glad the arab and the palomino are improving, though sorry to hear about the idiot trying the bay. Hopefully the BOs son will be able to get his confidence back. why are people always in such a hurry?!

@Tazzie : your ponies are so photogenic! and very tolerant of being decorated. sorry to hear you are having water issues, but good to know it and get it corrected before the barn is totally finished. that bit you posted is horrifying and I cannot imagine a circumstance where I would think using it would be ok. love toe diego video-bomb 

@PoptartShop : I think Promise is right on about sleeping through the rain! It always makes me want to go back to bed. hope work settles down for you (and that you get overtime pay).

@ShirtHotTeez : I am sure you did just fine on your tests, as you certainly have worked hard along the way. the end is in sight!

@JCnGrace : always amazing to know what others have to deal with - sure is humbling. I am glad you got the round bales out to your poor starving ponies!


Today, I finally got on Raven again. The whole story is in my journal. 










I hope for more saddle time tomorrow after I get my errands done..


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

@TuyaGirl @phantomhorse13 @JCnGrace thank you. passed the practical on friday. have to wait a few days for the other 3. only one im worried about.
@JCnGrace you would be very welcome, would love to see you 
@Tazzie l LOVE the bells, they are awesome. Sonny would probably go mental, something i hope to get to work on before too much longer! He wasn't even a fan of the tinsel!!!


----------



## Captain Evil

I confess; I have really enjoyed getting a little chance to catch up on horse forum, but alas, it has been a very little time. 

After the job up in the Hellhole they call Hog Bay was completed, we were supposed to get a breather to get the house legal for our inspection on Monday. But that did not happen. We got a call for a job up in northern Maine... over three hours away! It is a dock re-build, and they need it done by December 15. Hmmm. So we dropped everything, grabbed the dogs, and went on a road trip to see if we could do it. Yup, we can. But it is gonna take at least three days, and the dock is freezing in, so it will definitely be a challenge. Coffee and hand warmers for me, vodka for DH... we start this Monday, right after our house inspection. 

As soon as we got back from looking at that job, we got an emergency call from Wid the Squid to help salvage a 38’ H&H lobster boat that sank in a storm we had. The harbor is only an hour away and kind of time-sensitive due to leaking fuel and navigation hazards, so DH made me stop fooling around with the horse, and go up with him to investigate, see if we could do it. Well, we can, but then the insurance company kind of dragged their feet, and the owners decided to salvage it themselves. 

So Wid the Squid, the other barge, and we were canceled.

The owners hooked onto the sunken boat with some ropes, and using two other boats began to tow, but all they managed to do was tear the bow bit and wheelhouse off the H&H and snarl a line in one of the propellers. So we are back on. Unfortunately, it is no longer really a salvage job, more like search and recovery, and now we only have our boat and one lifting barge, so it’s gonna be a harder and longer job now. Still, we get paid by the hour, so...

...we have to be on the road by 5:00 tomorrow to meet our man and the barge at sunrise... guess I’d better get to bed! How did it get so late?


----------



## JCnGrace

@Tazzie, Christmas Bells! I'm pretty sure most of my gang would have been terrified of them. LOL

@phantomhorse13, have some good rides tomorrow!

@ShirtHotTeez, YAY for passing! I know you'll do ok on the other three too, I believe you can handle anything thrown your way as you've proven over and over again. You rock girl and you've got this!


Well obviously I haven't lost the computer yet. Just couldn't seem to get a schedule meshed with the computer guy's so going to try again tomorrow. 


My eye exam went well. I'm still good with using readers I'm just using lower powered ones than what I need. For distance I was still between 20/20 - 20/25. I told him if he turned the light on in the room I'd be able to read the dang chart. LOL Anyway, other than the old age issue of seeing better in brighter light my eyes were healthy. He said the surgeon who did my lasiks would be very pleased to know my distance vision was still holding up 20+ years later. Then he examined hubby and that didn't go as well. He needed his prescription tweaked from what he got just a year ago and he has the beginnings of cataracts. Not enough for surgery at this point so that was good. 


I had to drive when we left because they had dilated his eyes and he did nothing but gripe about my driving because he had parked so close to the curb I hit it with a rear tire pulling out. I told him he better get used to it because the day was coming when he would have to have his keys taken from him. He said that wasn't happening he didn't care how bad his vision got. I said well you're going to have to actually take your truck out of the garage and start driving it because we'd be taking two vehicles everywhere we went cause I wasn't going to let him kill me in a wreck. He was ok with that idea. (too lazy to go advanced to get the smileys but I'm inserting a roll eyes icon here). I often wonder if every long married little old couple fuss at each other constantly or if it's just us. LOL


Get home and it's time for chores. The floor of the main part of the barn is higher than the lean-to floor and since it was a cattle barn there's a hay manger along the side. We took out enough boards so that I have a place to walk through with cement blocks placed for steps. Pooper scooper in hand I went to step down out of the manger and stepped wrong. It was either hit the dirt or twist (or worse) my ankle. Of course I chose falling and landed right at Cloud's feet. Scared her to death and she ran out of the barn. Poor thing thought she had done something wrong so I had to go out and tell her she did nothing, it was just me being a klutz before she'd come back in. TJ just stood and stared at me and I could hear him thinking, "Hey stupid human, why are you laying there on the floor?" It wasn't the first time he'd seen that happen. LOL None the worse for going kerthunk and the ankle is fine. And that was my day.


----------



## TuyaGirl

I am here, lurking, but no time to answer on detail... Nothing exciting to confess either.
@PoptartShop Don't tell me about work being brutal. I miss coming here and being more relaxed so much 
@Tazzie Lovely pictures, such sweet guys! Bet you have lots of fun decorating them  And that bit, ewww!! Who would ride on that? (retorical)
@ShirtHotTeez Congratulations! I knew you could do it 
@Captain Evil Hope all goes well
@phantomhorse13 Hope you can get some saddle time!
@JCnGrace Glad your eye exam went well


Lol, that was it! I tried  Work still insane, so ready for the weekend!
Enjoy!!


----------



## PoptartShop

@Tazzie the polo rack looks fantastic! Awww, Diego loves Nick! So cute. Omg Kaleb! Of course he did that on that day, lol! :lol: Such a boy! He's so smart you should be very proud.  I love decorating for Christmas too, so fun. Those darn bells are so adorable!!! I can't take the cuteness. Food always helps lol. Oooh, a Jeep would be SUPER nice! Esp for snowy days. Having the cars paid off is definitely a huge help. I hope you end up getting one, you guys deserve it. & darn right it better be solid!!! I'm sure your tree will look awesome!!!
@TuyaGirl me too, I'm so darn busy I didn't even have a chance to respond on here yesterday. Ugh. But thank GOSH it's Friday!!! 
@JCnGrace happy to hear your eye exam went well, good to know! My eyes are horrible, without contacts/glasses I can't really see anything, so blurry, like it's SO bad & I think it's actually getting worse. :lol: Ugh, getting dilated is annoying! LOL you guys are so cute! :rofl: Crack me up. I hate when people park close to the curb though, he knew he shouldn't have lol!
@phantomhorse13 loved hearing about Raven!  Better get some saddle time today!!!
@ShirtHotTeez I am sure you did just fine on it, let us know how the results go.
@Captain Evil wow, you guys are so busy! Stay warm & be safe, I hope everything goes smoothly! At least you are getting paid, but still, that is gonna be a lot of work. :sad: Crossing my fingers everything goes okay!

I confess, I am so over this work-week (did I say that last week too? LOL). It's just so busy & I am trying my best to stay caught-up. Ugh. 

Tonight I plan on riding Promise after work. This weekend I am also going to ride, it'll be COLD (well, like 30-34F) but that's what layers are for! :lol: The ground is hardening up again so the outdoor arenas will have good footing. No rain this weekend thank goodness. 

On Sunday the BF & I are going to my parent's house for dinner, we are doing a second 'Thanksgiving' since they were on their cruise on real Thanksgiving & didn't come to my cousins house. So I'm excited for the food & wine. Yum!
Plus...can't beat more leftovers for the week.

Then we are going to take their tree with us, it's a fake tree, we wanted to get one ourselves but to save money we decided we will take theirs. It's nice & we will have ornaments & whatnot. I'm excited to put it up. Then we are going to put lights up outside.

I hope everyone has a great weekend!!!!


----------



## Tazzie

@phantomhorse13, thank you! I'm glad they don't mind the dressing up haha! It's my favorite thing to do during the holidays  exactly! We had a feeling we would need to tweak some things, so it's good the weather is showing us what exactly without flooding my entire barn! Nick is going to do a few small fixes to help immediately, but the heavy part will be in the spring when we can get the tractor in  I don't even want a bit like that in my house... not even for decoration. I prefer soft lol Diego was happy in a bosal, so I'm sure he'd be fine bitless. Izzie prefers very direct cues and gets nervous when she doesn't have a bit, so I just try to find the softest bit she likes lol and oh Raven! Hopefully he learns the outside world is ok! He's so handsome!
@ShirtHotTeez, treats were Diego's best friend :wink: Izzie just rolled her eyes the first time we put them on her. She'd long been used to our antics. Diego is now learning everything is fair game haha! I hope you get to start working with Sonny more!! I know you miss it!
@Captain Evil, good luck with your projects!
@JCnGrace, he had at least seen and heard them on Izzie, but every time he relaxed around the bells, I gave him a piece of carrot. It wasn't long until he just stood there for me to put them on him. He's a good sport  I hope you can get your computer fixed soon! YAY about your eyes! But oh man about DH! I wouldn't want to ride with him either haha! Nick and I bicker too, so it's not just you lol oh man! I hope you're feeling ok today! Poor Cloud! Izzie would probably look at me like TJ did for you. Silly horses!
@TuyaGirl, it's my favorite thing to do during the holidays  I'll be excited to dress them up with the kiddos too  and yeah... it's not a nice bit. Pair that with a long shanked curb... just blech. Sorry work is keeping you so busy!! I hope you have a great weekend!!
@PoptartShop, thank you! I love my polos all nice and neat! Diego definitely loves daddy  and Kaleb is all boy haha! Food helps a lot of scary situations, which makes me happy since I get to dress them up all pretty! It would be, and since it's what he desperately wants... I have a feeling we will be coming home with a new car tomorrow lol yay for riding!! I'm glad you'll be able to ride outside soon! YUM to second Thanksgiving!! I'm jealous haha! And hey, at least you'll have a Christmas tree!!


Thank goodness it's almost the weekend! I'm so worn out, but my weekend will be insane!

Last night I went and fed the ponies. Izzie was putting her order in...

"I'll take a large bowl of grain topped with carrots and drizzled in sweetener, please."



















And Diego came over after seeing me leave the tack room...

"Oh, HI MOM! Got any snacks???"



















Came home and the kids and I decorated the tree. I let them put their ornaments on, and then I put my favorites on. Least that is done haha!




























Tonight I have to go to Meijer, go to Tractor Supply, go to the county clerk to release the title, go feed the horses, and then hop in the car! We are heading up to go see the Coney Island Nights of Lights. Grabbing dinner along the way 

Tomorrow we have breakfast with Santa at Kaleb's school, then going to look at the car. Come back to do Christmas cookies with Brenda. May send Nick to the post office to ship a package.

Sunday we have Christmas with his mom's side of the family.

Busy weekend coming up!! I hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## phantomhorse13

@Captain Evil : hope the job went well - sounds like quite the project if things are already in pieces..

@JCnGrace : glad your eyes are doing well, but sounds like you needed to blindfold your DH for the driving!! I hope you aren't too banged up from your fall (though I do confess to giggling over your description of it - poor Cloud).

@TuyaGirl : hope you got good horsey time this weekend to unstress from work.

@PoptartShop : riding, dinner and a christmas tree - sounds like a great weekend. hope all went according to plan.

@Tazzie : your tree and decorations are lovely. I can't imagine all you got done this weekend..


Friday, I got to play with Raven again. The whole story is in my journal.











Today, DH and I got our Christmas trees (one for the house, one for the office). Because we went out to the farthest field possible at the tree farm, the dogs were able to come with us to supervise.










After we got the trees set up, DH took George out as a babysitter for Raven's first trail ride!


----------



## Captain Evil

I so love all the photos of people and their kids, dogs and horses! so fun to see. 

The salvage job went very smoothly and was done in just 3 hours, so, YEA!

Pics, of course...

We got there at sunrise, and were on the water soon after:









This is what the wreck looks like on the fathom meter:









DH going down to find it and tie into it:









This is what a diver looks like on a fathom meter:









The boat was rocking too much for him to go under it, so he tied the straps into the scuppers and hoped for the best:









And it worked:









Then the barge lugged it into shallow water, where they will wait for the tide to go out, then use land cranes to haul it off:









So that job is done; now tomorrow the Code Officer comes to see if we pass inspection and can stay in our house or not... then right after that we leave for the frozen North for a construction dive job. DH has some new underwater power tools, so he is all excited. Me? Not so much.

It's gonna be cold cold cold... in the single digits and into the negative numbers with the wind chill. Dh is gonna be half in half out of the water all day. Originally we were thinking we would go up Monday, work Tuesday and Wednesday and head home, but with the cold and frozen water, now he's thinking we will be gone through Friday, at least. 

Who tries to repair a dock in December in Maine? What were they thinking? They said it has to be done now, now, now, but what? They didn't notice it was broken before?

Pics of the dock:









And Margaret, the cutest thing ever:









I'm worried about DH in zero degree air hour after hour, and I'm worried about the animals, too, especially my horse. He just cast himself AGAIN last week, and my nephew, who is animal sitting, is not... well, I don't even know if he will hear him kicking. We have neighbors on call, but it is a difficult thing to deal with.

So I really don't want to go, but I'm going anyway.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@PoptartShop hoping the footing is allright for outdoor riding. And that you had a lovely second Thanksgiving dinner!! I also have a fake tree, and been decorating it yesterday, but still not finished  Have fun!
@Tazzie Omg, that's literally what Izzie seems to be saying!  So darn cute! I had to look up Coney Island, wow, so beautiful! I hope the car turned up a good deal, and that you had fun with all the activities during the weekend!
Your tree / house look terrific, by the way 
@phantomhorse13 So you got two supervisors  I hope that Raven was a good boy for you at your first trail ride together!
@Captain Evil I swear that Margaret looked like a seal at first glimpse!  So cute! Glad the job went well, and hoping that the dock repairing goes smooth and fast. And also that your horse stays away from trouble!

Weekend was good. Lovely weather (cold but not much wind with Sun), almost dry arena, hurray!!
Saturday I was quite lazy, and was waiting for the farrier, so just stood and watched BO's son ride the arab cross for the first time. He will be a good horse, and the 'kid' was very pleased. We all were, actually. Horse had to be lunged until he was quite tired before he mounted, but no fits, no bucking (he bucked with saddle on without the rider, and only for a couple times), good walk, good trot, and was being so good that he was introduced to the 'fake bull' (a 'bycicle' with a fake face of a bull and real horns, no pictures because I can't do it still, ugh...), as he is very expressive and pins his ears a lot  He was perfect, like a real bullfight horse. Lucky dude won't be sold anytime soon
Farrier came, said Tuya was not bad, and only cut a little bit with the nippers. Pared soles which was the main idea, but left hooves flat as always  Next weekend I will do the roll myself.

Sunday it was a bit colder, but I felt like I HAD to do something, or I would regret it when rain comes. So I picked Tuya from the pasture, and initial plan was to access how she was and go from there (I know her well enough to understand if she is willing or not). Well, I know that it had been a long time since she was last ridden, but man was she cranky at first. She shut her mouth so hard that it was a real battle to put the snaffle on. Even trying to stick my fingers on her mouth she would not open, and turn into a giraffe. I started to be quite mad at her, instead of nervous, and no way I was going to let her win! I knew it was nothing physical, so... After briddled she knew she had lost the bluff, and was good as gold at the arena. I kept the session short on purpose, to end on a good note, and leaving the arena (sometimes I go mounted till the wall where she ties) we stopped, and she waited for the command to go on the trail (right) or the wall (left). Overall was a good ride, I missed it, and a few years ago I would have quit tacking and let my fear take the best of me.
I left her on the pasture a bit more after, and BO asked me to leave her in, as he had some bithday party and could come later, so as she would not be cold. You should see her when I went to pick her up after - she still came to me, but very reluctant, like drunk, wandering around, very slow. You could read in her eyes 'not again, right?', lol!

Have nice Monday everyone!


----------



## Farmgirl16

This thread seems to have gone away from confessions, lol, but I'd like to add my own anyway. It's kind of a long story.

When I was 10 I got my first horse. I was a complete beginner and she was not a beginner friendly horse despite what we were told. We discovered she had a major bucking problem when asked to lope. I was unable to do anything but walk and trot around our corral on her because she also got hot when riding outside the pen and I was too green to know how to handle it. This went on for a few years. I tried to get my dad to help me as he was an experienced rider, but unfortunately he is not a trainer and didn't know how to solve the issues. My cousin also tried to get her sorted out, but Sunny nearly went over backwards with her. We didn't have the funds to send her to a trainer so we did try to sell her as needing an experienced home, but unbeknownst to us, Sunny had a reputation in the area and no one wanted her. I did my best with her then, rode her every day after school and loved her anyway.

Well she finally blew up one day and bucked me off, and it went downhill fast. She would run me out of the pen if I approached her with a halter and just really put a deep seated fear in me. I gave up horses altogether for probably 12 years and Sunny became a pasture ornament.

She is gone now, and despite how terrible our relationship was I cried my eyes out when she went. I feel terrible that I didn't try harder, I just had no idea. I am back into horses again after some personal revelations. I still love them like crazy but it has been a slow trek to regain my confidence and I am still terrified to ride outside an arena. So I guess my confession is that I was a clueless horse owner and had no idea about teaching a horse manners or how to gain their respect.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

@Farmgirl16 life happens. And inexperienced people have got OTTBs and learnt, and not got hurt. Stupid is when someone recommends an inexperienced person gets a green/troubled/OTTB. 

It is so lucky you were not seriously injured. I just don't get the mentality of someone who sells a horse/pony like that to a novice. They should be done for manslaughter.

Don't feel bad about what you couldn't do, sounds like with her reputation you saved that pony from the petfood factory. Sunny could have blown up for any number of reasons, maybe she was sick of the arena, or had ulcers or the saddle pinched. You did your best at the time and that is all anyone can do.

Is there anywhere near you that takes guided horse treks with their own horses? A reputable place will have quiet horses that are used to nervous riders, and a good operator will listen to your story and help you through your issues. Once you have ridden a quiet horse outside the arena you will find it very freeing. But those deep-seated fears won't go away overnight, despite knowing why you have them, so you might need to develop some relaxing techniques for in the saddle. Deep breathing is good, singing is supposed to be better (but my singing is more likely to make my horse bolt!!)

Love the memory of your pony, and may the next one repair most of the damage!!

:gallop:


----------



## phantomhorse13

@Captain Evil : glad things went well with the job. I love looking at all your pictures as what you do is so outside of anything I have ever experienced. I hope your code inspection went well today.

@TuyaGirl : glad you got good horsey time this weekend! how funny that your mare was hoping you would give up bridling her, and knew enough to behave once that battle was over.

@Farmgirl16 : sounds like you tried as hard as you could with Sunny. I am sorry you had such a blow to your confidence and I hope whoever sold a child such an animal was run over by a garbage truck. I hope you are taking lessons now and finding the joy that suitable horses can bring.


Today, I rode Hombre as chaperone for Nicole's first outing on Repique. He did well over all, though was not a fan of moving water!




















I had hoped to get Phin out for a ride in the afternoon, but dealing with Repique and the water crossings took a while. So instead of a ride, Phin got to come along when I walked the dogs. I don't think he was real impressed.


















Hoping for saddle time tomorrow.. cross your fingers we don't have horrendous winds..


----------



## PoptartShop

@TuyaGirl aww that's cute, I'm sure your tree looks nice.  YAY for a dry arena and some nice weather for a change. Aw, that's good the arab cross did well. It's good he was lunged before he got on, that helps a lot. The fake bull sounds pretty cool lol. Glad the farrier went well with Tuya. LOL cranky girl! :lol: Glad you didn't let her win the battle, she was definitely trying to test you! Happy you got on her and had a good ride. <3 I know you missed being in the saddle. She was probably enjoying her time off a bit too much haha.

@Tazzie OMG that is too cute. :lol: So silly Izzie peeking around the corner like hey mom, got any food?! Take my order! & Diego is sucha cutiepie. <3 Wow, your tree looks beautiful. I love the blue & the cute little snowmen too. Aww! Love the decorations. I hope seeing the lights was fun, that's one of my favorite things to do! How did looking at the jeep go?! Sounds like an awesome weekend!!

@Captain Evil that's awesome it only took 3hrs! Whew! I know that was a relief. I was hoping it would've gone smoothly, I'm glad it did. That is a beautiful shot of the sunrise. Love all the pictures! Omg, Margaret is adorable. Such a cute close-up! :lol: That is gonna be cold. That is ridiculous. :icon_rolleyes: They didn't pick a good time of year to get the dock repaired, that's for sure. Ugh. Stay warm!!

@Farmgirl16 so sorry to hear that, but don't beat yourself up over it. You did try your best, it's not your fault the person sold you a horse that wasn't suitable for a beginner. Shame on them, not you. I hope you can regain your confidence with a horse more suitable for you, like a lesson horse or an older trained horse. You can't turn back time, gotta keep moving forward & at least Sunny had a good life with you, regardless if you rode her or not. Sorry for your loss. :sad:

@phantomhorse13 aw that sounds like fun. Oh gosh, moving water turned into a monster huh?! LOL. It's nice you get to ride all these different horses. I'm sure Phin was still happy to get out, even if it was just a walk with the dogs. Crossing my fingers you will get to ride today and there won't be any crazy wind. Ugh, that's the worst. So happy Raven is doing well, I am loving the updates. & YAY for the Christmas tree!!! LOL it'll be Kestrel's first Christmas, of course she had to make sure the tree was up to par. :rofl: Happy to hear Raven's first trail ride went well!!

I confess, it was a nice weekend. Rode Promise all weekend, the weather was nice. A bit cold but nothing crazy. On Sunday, Promise decided to be a testy 5yr old. We went into the smaller outdoor arena & these two horses nearby were playing in the paddocks, and she decided she wanted to be frisky. She wasn't focused on me at all. I decided to work her in the indoor, then go back to the outdoor. She was fine after a little discipline. I made her WORK! Had to get into 'mom' mode LOL. 

I have to remember she is 5 & will have those days/moments. It happens lol. But it was a good ride. Then afterwards, I let her graze as a reward. 

My 2nd Thanksgiving was really good! My parents have been watching old home videos and wanted to watch some, OMG it made me miss my childhood so much! We have so many, I can't wait to watch more next time I'm over there. 

I told my parents, next year don't go on a cruise during Thanksgiving LOL.

We are gonna put the tree up tomorrow & decorate this weekend I think.

Work is insane as always...can't wait for 5pm so I can go ride...happy Tuesday!!


----------



## Tazzie

@phantomhorse13, thank you! And haha, a lot... I love the pictures! I hope you got some ride time today!!

@Captain Evil, I'm glad it went well! I love your pictures 

@TuyaGirl, I always said Izzie was very expressive! The lights were fun and the car was a good deal! Thank you! I love my decorations haha! I'm glad the Arab cross is doing well! Sucks about the farrier though :/ but YAY about riding!!! I'm glad you got on!!

@Farmgirl16, I agree with the others. You did what you could. Shame on that person for selling her to you.

@PoptartShop, she's always going to be my expressive one I think lol and thank you! I bought the one to the left in the picture, and my mother in law made the one on the right. I love them! The lights were amazing!! Silly Promise! I'm glad you got so much ride time though! YAY! Yum to second Thanksgiving, and awww! I bet watching those movies were fun!! Today is dragging for me too, ugh! I love the pictures though!!!


What a crazy weekend!

Friday we picked up my favorite fast food place (Raising Canes) and headed up for the lights. Kids passed out before we got food, but ate before we got in to see the lights (there was a line; we weaved through it in our cars like cattle haha!) The lights were amazing! Hands down the best lights we've been to yet! They synchronized the lights to music that played in your car and it was just amazing! Kids loved every minute of it!

Saturday was breakfast with Santa! We got there right as it opened, and it was insane how quickly we got in and out. We got there just before 9. We left by 9:20, and that included eating and pictures with Santa!










Dropped the kids off with my in laws and headed to check out the Jeep. Nick got a call on the way there that someone else was interested, were we coming? He said yes, we were halfway there. So everyone, meet Sven :lol: my cobalt's name is Gizmo, and I told Nick that the dumb name must be why he is so low maintenance. So hoping it'll treat us well lol










Nick dropped me off for cookie baking, which was crazy but fun! Kids had a blast!










And Nick took care of Winter Storm Diego :wink: then hauled couple loads of firewood to our house. Should keep us nice and toasty for a while!










Sunday we had Christmas with his mom's side of the family, which took up most of our day.

Last night I asked my father in law to watch the kiddos while we rode. I was on Izzie bareback, and Nick rode Diego. I think we need to put Diego back in Izzie's saddle now that he's gained weight. He didn't seem overly thrilled with his saddle (works for me; I'd like to sell it) but wasn't bad from that. Izzie was annoyed we didn't canter, but I was looking for just easy stretch work. Diego threw a temper tantrum with Nick complete with bucking. Nick knew he might be feisty since he hasn't had real work since mid October. Nick got him out of it quickly and laughed asking "what was that?!" I said that was Diego's idea of being bad. He is the most pathetic bucker I have ever met in my life lol which is good since it can teach Nick how to work them out of it/prevent it to begin with. He's not a dirty bucker like Izzie is, who loves to spring it on you with zero warning. After their disagreement (the cause was Diego wanted to canter, and Nick wasn't letting him), they put in some solid walk trot work. Not fantastic, but still good! They also practiced climbing up banks. Diego is truly going to make an awesome trail horse since he goes where Nick points him 




























I had hoped to ride again tonight, but we need to get Sheldon to the vet for an ear infection. His appointment is at 3:30, so I don't think I'll have time to ride. So hoping to aim for tomorrow and Thursday. Supposed to rain Friday and Saturday. *fingers crossed* I can ride. My FIL is working tomorrow, so we probably won't both get to ride. Nick said he wants me to school Diego a bit anyway, so will probably do that. I want to try a different bit with Diego since his is too big. We will see!


----------



## Captain Evil

@PoptartShop: Promise reminds me so much of my sister’s new mare. So pretty!

DH and I are up at the job site, and I don’t know how it’s gonna go. The house is really cool looking, but why in the name of all that is rational do they need to rebuild the dock in December?!?!

When we were up last week this end of the lake was open, but it was so cold he couldn’t imagine being able to work there the following week. But the foreman said, “Oh, no worries! This lake never freezes before December 15th... there should be no problem. But just in case, the excavator will be able to crash through the ice, so don’t worry we’ll keep it open.”

Well, it is a different tune today! We got there and it is frozen, 4-6” thick, depending on who you ask. The foreman says, “How’re you gonna get in?” DH says, “Excavator? Remember?” Foreman says, “How’re we gonna get an excavator down there? It’s all rocky and the ice will never hold. Well, you just let us know what you want us to do...”

What? We are just the dive team, not heavy machine operators! Sheesh! 

I don’t know what they are gonna do, but the original plan of coming up Monday, and getting in the water at 7:30 Tuesday is clearly not what’s happening.


----------



## RegalCharm

I have seen on tv that they cut holes in ice with a chain saw for divers to enter the water.


I am wondering why work on a dock in the winter. When I worked at a local marina we had to pull the docks out during the winter as the ice would crush the floats. (unless the want to dock an ice breaker. ):smile:


----------



## phantomhorse13

@*PoptartShop* : you meanie, expecting Promise to work when others are frolicking! love how expressive her face is.

@*Tazzie* : lights, breakfast with Santa, and cookies - lucky kids. love the new jeep (lucky mom)! Glad that Diego's storm wasn't any worse - silly boy. hope Sheldon's ear appt doesn't take long (and heals quick).

@*Captain Evil* : people are so bizarre - who uses a dock in december?! I hope you get something figured out so it's not a wasted trip..


Yesterday was a busy day for me. It started with Phin. The whole story is in my journal.




















Next up was Raven - his first time in a bit.


















Today, I am feeling a bit under the weather, so didn't think saddle time was the best idea. Instead, I took Raven for a walk (wearing his bridle) with Kestrel when I was done with morning errands. Hoping to be back in the saddle tomorrow..


----------



## Captain Evil

If nobody died, can a day still be considered a disaster? If so, then today was a disaster. 

We got there at seven, NOBODY around, no sign of any ice breaking effort. When people finally started arriving, there was a lot of shoulder-shrugging and “I thought we should build it last June, and I said so, too!” and “What if you made a drawing and we had someone build it in the shop?” “We could wait until the ice was three feet thick and then just blast it out from around the dock. That way the work area would be dry.”

We’re like, “Dudes, we are just the divers and we drove three and a half hours to get here as we asked to do, but we cannot dive until there is a hole through the ice in which to dive.” “Well, divers were not MY idea, I don’t know how you’re gonna get through the ice, it’s: (insert one of the following) 4” thick, 6” thick, 8” thick! But it’s break time now, so...”

When they finally started making a hole, they used blueberry burners, hammers, sawzalls, a big rotary blade saw, and finally some chainsaws and shovels and rakes... and they made a little hole big enough for DH to dangle his legs in the water. But they kept at it, and by lunch they had opened up a two foot wide strip leading into a ten by ten opening down one side, so, yea!

DH got in the water and inspected the dock; it is so rotten he pulled out a foot long screw from the wood cribbing by hand. The whole dock needs replacing, but they only have a permit to replace 25%, so it will be a patch-up job at best.

But even that couldn’t happen, because none of the air tools could function in such cold water. When he tried to fasten in a six by six beam, the driver just spewed air but wouldn’t drive. We tried three brand new impact drivers and none worked, neither on land nor in water. 

Two supervisors drove into town (45 mins each way) and got bigger air hoses and a fourth impact driver. While they were gone the promised excavator arrived, lay down some huge timbers on the ice, drove the excavator out on the timbers to break up the ice on the other side of the dock and fell in. So that brightened the mood a bit.

Fourth impact driver and bigger hoses did not work. Turns out, there is a lot of ice in the compressor, so they’re gonna thaw everything out in the basement, blow out all the hoses and hopefully the compressor too and try again tomorrow.

DH does not think it will work. He thinks the air rushing through the tools so fast is just freezing the tools. Even his built-for-ice-diving regulators kept freezing as soon as he popped up out of the water. We had to pour hot water over his dive gear to keep it working. 

I took lots of pics, and when I get home I’ll post a few. I’m not allowed to post any pictures of the house itself or say where it is or the owner will blow up the internet or something, but I can post shots of the dock.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

I love your stories @Captain Evil, your life is just so different to anyone I know!! And it doesn't always sound too comfortable!! It does sound exciting sometimes, which is more than a lot of us can say!!


----------



## JCnGrace

@TuyaGirl, Glad you were able to get a ride in on Tuya and that you let her know you weren't going to let her get by with mareytude. Yes that is a made up word and since you won't be able to look up what it means it's a mash up of mare and attitude. LOL

@PoptartShop, lucky you - two Thanksgiving dinners! YUM! What was in the air this weekend? We had @TuyaGirl dealing with mareytude, you dealing with youngstertude, 2phantomhorse13 's friends horse with ain'tgonnadoittude and @Tazzie 's Nick having to deal with I'llshowyoutude? Only 2 more days until the weekend and then you get a break from work.

@Tazzie, congrats on the new vehicle! Loved all your pictures! It wears me out just reading the schedule you keep. I need you to share some of your energy with me. LOL

@phantomhorse13, it will take me a while to get all caught up on the forum but I'll eventually get there. In the meantime...I hope Raven did good on his first trail. I also hope you're feeling better and don't have anything that wants to stick around a while.

@Captain Evil, you're pictures are always so interesting as well as being exceptional in their quality. Glad your recovery job went well and the one you're on now sounds like a nightmare. You always hear about people falling through the ice and then the hole closing up causing the person to drown so how do you guys keep a hole open? LOL at Margaret...too cute!


Welcome to the thread @Farmgirl16! Glad you've found your way back to horses. Like the others have said you did the best you could at the time and Sunny's problems were not on you. I think you probably gave her a better life she could expect to have with anyone else considering her issues. Yes, we've kind of drifted away from confessions but we still make them every once in a while but anyway I hope you continue to keep us updated with your new experiences. 


Well like a bad penny I'm back. Have I confessed before that I hate changes? We had to get a new hard drive installed in the computer and with that we lost Windows7 so now having to figure out how to work version 10. We just got the computer back today and I was so anxious to get back here I haven't taken to the time to explore it yet. 


Nothing much exciting happened for me in the last week. Yesterday I took my friend to the hospital for her cataract surgery which went fine. Today I moved some hay to the mini's barn and that's about it. Since I didn't have a computer to waste time on I completed one jigsaw puzzle and started another one instead of doing something productive with all that extra time. LOL 


I also got a reminder of how gross Dakota's leg got when hubby hooked up our old computer (no internet access though) and I checked out what pictures we had on it. I had forgotten exactly how bad it looked. Long story short her rear leg swelled up extremely bad (no idea why, not so much as an abrasion on it) and despite around the clock care, IV antibiotics, 2 different types of oral antibiotics, anti-inflammatories and everything else we were doing for her the swelling stuck around long enough to cut off circulation to her leg and made the flesh start sloughing off. In the pictures her skin is hanging in shreds. She had to be euthanized because there was no hope of ever getting that to heal.


----------



## Captain Evil

Negative 8 degrees this morning. Just sayin’.

That’s negative 22.22 for all of our Canadian friends and friends across the Frog Pond and Downunder.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Captain Evil said:


> While they were gone the promised excavator arrived, lay down some huge timbers on the ice, drove the excavator out on the timbers to break up the ice on the other side of the dock and fell in. So that brightened the mood a bit.


:rofl: 

I am sure I wouldn't be laughing if that was my equipment or I was the one that needed that dock clear.. but omg I laughed so hard, the cat left my lap in disgust. That whole job sounds like a huge cluster. Please tell me you are paid by the hour!!



@*JCnGrace* : welcome back! hope you are able to figure out windoze 10 without too much cursing. glad your friend's surgery went well. hopefully seeing pictures of Dakota didn't stir up terrible memories, as that sounds like it was a horrible ordeal.


----------



## TuyaGirl

JCnGrace said:


> @TuyaGirl, Glad you were able to get a ride in on Tuya and that you let her know you weren't going to let her get by with mareytude. Yes that is a made up word and since you won't be able to look up what it means it's a mash up of mare and attitude. LOL
> 
> @PoptartShop, lucky you - two Thanksgiving dinners! YUM! What was in the air this weekend? We had @TuyaGirl dealing with mareytude, you dealing with youngstertude, 2phantomhorse13 's friends horse with ain'tgonnadoittude and @Tazzie 's Nick having to deal with I'llshowyoutude?


LOL! Thanks for the morning laugh! I think we all handled it pretty well 

And welcome back!!

(No more time, lately it is what it is, but I had to mention it  In desperate need of the weekend...)


Now you can proceed


----------



## Tazzie

@Captain Evil, how dare the lake freeze in December :lol: and goodness what a mess!

@phantomhorse13, they are lucky kids! And the Jeep is Nick's, not mine. Boo lol Diego is definitely silly. I just have to remember he is still a baby at times. And Sheldon has a double ear infection, though they are minor. Cleaned his ears out well and treated them, and the head shaking was diminished by yesterday. So that's good! Oh Phin! And Raven is just so adorable! I hope you feel better soon!

@JCnGrace, it was honestly hilarious. He's so pathetic with his antics. It makes me glad at least that he's not like Izzie in that aspect! I wouldn't want to deal with two of them! And thank you! Nick loves it  my schedule exhausts me too :rofl: I wish I had energy to spare! I'm glad you're back! I missed you! I understand hating change though. And yikes! That sounds bad!!

@TuyaGirl, I hear ya on wanting the weekend!!


I'm exhausted haha! Sheldon's ear appointment went as expected. He has a double ear infection, though they are mild. The vet LOVED him though (this vet office has multiple vets). She wrote Sheldon with hearts all over it for his bag of meds. By yesterday he was already shaking his head less, which was good!

Yesterday we rode. Izzie was ok, though mad I wouldn't let her canter. I know what she's wanting to do, and I am NOT doing it bareback! So I MIGHT lunge them this evening and let them get their kicks out a bit. She did settle and gave me nice work at least! Diego wanted to be rotten with me, but I snapped him out of it. He ended REALLY nice! He's such a quick study! I'm tentatively aiming them to show in a couple Dressage classes beginning of June at one of my Arab shows. IF we can do our little local one, I might bring them there too. We will see.

Got home and cleaned off the kitchen counter that we use for junk and such. Tonight I need to fold the rest of the clothes and start cleaning up the house. Nick needs to wet vac the carpet this weekend, which isn't fun at all lol will get a lot of cleaning done tomorrow night (well, maybe) since they are calling for rain. Meaning no riding.

Saturday we have Christmas with Nick's dad's side of the family in Indiana, so that will be fun. Sunday we are going to get the wiring for the barn so Nick can start doing all of that in preparation for electric. Also stopping at Dover for Nick to start looking for show clothes. And finally stopping at the grocery store so we can get Kaleb a bunch of cold stuff. He gets his tonsils out Monday and I'm a wreck haha!

Couple of videos

Izzie was first. You'll see part way through it where Izzie wanted to beat up Diego. Bad mare!






Then Diego. He's slowly, slowly starting to get the idea of working into the contact. I've been focusing more on staying forward, but yesterday I mainly asked him not to fling his head. I'm rather happy with how he's coming along


----------



## JCnGrace

@Captain Evil, I just couldn't hit the like button on your post because -8 is horrible! I had to leave very early the day I needed to take my friend for her surgery and it was 21 degrees here and got down to 19 as I traveled further north and I thought that was way too cold. Thankfully by afternoon it was up to 45 degrees. 

@phantomhorse13, it was nasty but oddly enough I wasn't very emotional about the whole thing. I don't know if it was because I'd never seen anything like it and it was an interesting case or because that mare had caused me a lot of pain over her lifetime. She was gorgeous but that was about all she had going for her. I wouldn't even let hubby breed her because I was afraid she'd pass on her lack of a brain genetically. At the end of my post I'll see if I can figure out how to post a picture of her. Computer guy did manage to save and transfer all of our pictures and documents so thank God for small favors. 

@TuyaGirl, yes you all did a wonderful job with handling the tribulations your equine friends were blessing you with. LOL

@Tazzie, you posted as I'm still working on mine so I haven't looked at the videos yet, will catch them tonight when we switch over to bonus time since whatever was wrong with our computer was eating up our satellite usage and will be limited until our time gets reset. I forgot to mention last night about Nick's adventure with Diego that Nick deserves kudos for sticking in the saddle and not letting it intimidate him. WAY TO GO NICK! What part of this fine state are going to? Is Nick from IN or does he just have some family that lives here?


OK off to try to see if I can get to the pictures. She's the black standing in the middle of the close up picture and in the background grazing in the other picture.


----------



## PoptartShop

@Tazzie what kind of food do they have there? Never heard of it! :lol: Raising Canes!
Aw, seeing the lights sounds like fun. & synchronization is even better, that's so cool. Congrats on the jeep!! YAY! It better be low maintenance like yours! Yummy cookies. Early Christmas sounds like fun. I bet the food was good. So happy to see you both riding! Awww, I love the pictures. Diego is gonna be a good trail horse indeed! I hope trying the new bit goes well, he will probably respond better. Poor Sheldon, glad the vet visit went OK. Poor buddy. That is so cute they did that with his bag of meds! Love the picture with Santa, so cute. Oooh, prepping the barn for electric finally, sounds amazing!! 
Diego and Izzie look good, LOL silly girl trying to get at Diego. Sounds like you have a nice weekend ahead of you! <3 Kaleb will be FINE! He's lucky he's getting them out now...I got mine out last year & if you remember it was HORRIBLE. Hemorrhage & everything. It's so much worse when you're an adult.

@TuyaGirl same here...it's almost the weekend!

@phantomhorse13 I know right, she has such a hard life! :lol: Oh yeah, she is very expressive and opinionated too! LOL. I hope you are feeling better. Yay for saddle time though, Raven looks great, & love Phin's ears! Omg that last picture is just too adorable.

@Captain Evil aw thank you! Geeze, they are ridiculous. Exactly, you're a dive team...not freaking machine operators. :icon_rolleyes: What do they expect, doing that in December is just nonsense. Hopefully things get better, that job sounds like a nightmare.  Can't wait to see pictures though, I have to say, I love your stories. 
Still, can't believe they want all that done in December! It's COLD!

@JCnGrace yes, & we tore up the leftovers haha. It was delicious. I know! Last weekend was weird for the horses apparently! I can't wait for it to be the weekend. OMG, I hate Windows 10. Everyone seems to love it, but I just don't like it. At work I have 7 & they want me to upgrade to 10, but I'm like no thanks. 
It's just so different. Aw, a jigsaw puzzle sounds fun. They are relaxing. Aww, poor Dakota. :sad: That sounds horrible, I know that must've been hard seeing that.  Just saw your post, aw...she was beautiful! 

I confess, work has been crazy (again, what else is new...) so I haven't had a chance to post in here much, but! Last night I rode Promise, been riding her all week after work & it's been lovely.  Always have the indoor arena to myself after work! 

Tomorrow night is my BF's work Christmas party. It'll be fun, last year was a blast. I'm excited! Is it bad I'm gonna wear the same black dress I wore last year? LOL, I didn't feel like getting a new outfit plus I don't dress up much anyway...who cares right? Nobody will remember :lol:

Back to work...is it Friday yet??????


----------



## Captain Evil

phantomhorse13 said:


> I am sure I wouldn't be laughing if that was my equipment or I was the one that needed that dock clear.. but omg I laughed so hard, the cat left my lap in disgust. That whole job sounds like a huge cluster. Please tell me you are paid by the hour!!


Oh phantomhorse13, we are SO paid by the hour! And we get paid a lot! But after the fiasco that was yesterday, DH felt that he couldn’t submit a bill: we got nothing done. I, of course, see things differently. THEY needed it done in horrible weather, THEIR equipment failed even more than ours did, and the dock and working conditions were way worse than anticipated. And, we already put in three free prep days. 

But he is the boss, so...sigh. I was hoping to embezzle funds for... er, save up for... a dressage saddle, but potentally available excesses just keep slip-sliding away. 

Well, we packed the truck to go home, checked out of the motel, and headed to the site figuring our chances of making this work were about 25%. When we go there, they seemed even less. 

Yesterday the workers had cleared a space on one side of the dock for DH to dive in, but the excavator, which was supposed to clear the other side, had fallen into the lake a ways and so was rather preoccupied with getting back out. (Mike, the guy driving the excavator stayed so calm; he just sat there ignoring all the advice and instructions being hurled at him, and then slowly but surely finessed his way back onto the blast mats. The crew decided that certain parts of his anatomy must be made of brass). But the excavator falling in created a sort of ice tsumami, and instread of clearing the ice away from that side of the dock, it pushed it up against the side of the dock. Hard. 

Anyway, overnight, the combination of packed and frozen ice crammed up against one side of the dock and very thin ice on the other side of the dock, resulted in a dramatic shift in the last 30 feet or so of dock, pushing it severely to the south and misaligning all of the underlying layers of blocking and cribbing. So, this morning there was a huge curve in the dock in addition to all of the other issues. And then the temperature dropped to -12 degrees.

But one of the foremen had gotten crew to stay late and come in early, and they had wrapped the all air hoses in heat tape and foam tubes. He also had gotten a bigger, cleaner compressor. He said he would like us to stay and see if any of these changes would work. If it did, great, we’d go on; if not, we would table the project until spring. 

And work they did. 

Between all the innovations and improvements the foreman made, and by repeatedly dunking the impact drill in a lobster pot of simmering water, we were able to move forward. The excavator smashed a path through the ice on the other side of the dock, and also pulled the big cribbing 6x6’s back into line. DH shimmed, blocked, braced, beat and lagged everything back into place, and was even able to make some progress into replacing some bad beams. 

So, barring any further disasters, we are back on track, and will most likely be here a few more days. 

So, yea!


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

@Captain Evil well done!! Your DH must have endless patience! What a mission!


----------



## RegalCharm

@JCnGrace. Windows 10 sucks. And people I know say so also. It also has built in spyware that sends information back to Microsoft. Just wait til you try and clean out temp files and internet temp files . They are not in one place as they are stored in different places and some the OS will not let you delete.

Press the windows key and r and you will get a box with 3 different places on the drop down menu. You have to do each one separately. . Select all click delete and here is where it will not delete all it tells you they are in use. also you have to go to setting click on storage click on the hard drive "C" then click on storage it will give you a MB in storage Click clean and all will not be deleted. 

I had windows 7 on my computer and kept getting notices to update and install Windows 10, I kept canceling the update then one day I started up my computer and it said it was updating. It forced the upgrade to windows 10 shortly afterwards it crashed. So this laptop is it replacement and it came with windows 10 and well I have hit this one so hard with my fist I popped the touch pad up and out. LOL. I got a wireless mouse now. LOL


----------



## Farmgirl16

You are all so wonderful and supportive, thank you. I am taking lessons now and riding again with much improvement. The next hurdle to tackle is riding in an open space without the security of a pen or arena =)


----------



## JCnGrace

@PoptartShop, nobody will remember about the dress. Put some different accessories with it and it will look like a new one anyway. Listen to me, the sweats, jeans, baggy shorts and baggy shirts person, giving fashion advice. LOL 

@Captain Evil, glad the job is turning around for you guys.

@PoptartShop and @RegalCharm, about Windows 10, you're both right and I want my familiar 7 version back! LOL I can't find anything. Why did they make it so complicated to use? I haven't tried to reload any of my games yet but I'm not going to be a happy camper if they don't work. On the back of the cd cases they say compatible with Windows7 or Vista.


----------



## RegalCharm

JCnGrace said:


> I haven't tried to reload any of my games yet but I'm not going to be a happy camper if they don't work. On the back of the cd cases they say compatible with Windows7 or Vista.


they probably will not work right. The games installed with W10 are not what window 7 had. They want you to go to the Windows App store to get games in windows 10 Did I mention I don't like windows 10. :smile:


----------



## JCnGrace

@RegalCharm, these are games bought from a store that are on cd's. I learned my lesson buying games online with our first ever computer crash. You just lose them and all tries to communicate with the company you purchased them through falls on deaf ears. And the order number they give you as proof of purchase never works on their site where you go to get the game reloaded. I think they all have their little scams.


----------



## Tazzie

@JCnGrace, we will be not terribly far from Perfect North. I don't remember what the name of the town is exactly. His Aunt lives there though  so every few years we go there for one of the celebrations! And no worries! Just a couple of silly ponies working  haha about Nick though! Diego is a good one to learn how to stick since he tries to be bad, and typically fails miserably. He also lets you know when it's about to happen, so Nick will learn how to diffuse it fast! Pretty girl!

@PoptartShop, chicken fingers! It's the best omg. And their sauce. Ugh, now I want it for lunch or dinner haha! The food was good at that Christmas! Hoping the one tomorrow is good too! I love that Nick wants to ride with me now  it makes it more fun! Sheldon seems to be doing better, so that's good  and they are silly ponies! And I remember! Praying his isn't as bad!!  I'm glad you got to ride Promise! Yay for the arena all to yourself! Have fun at the Christmas party! I don't see an issue wearing the same dress at all  and TGIF!


Thank goodness it's Friday!!

Last night I talked with my father in law to see if he'd watch the kiddos so we could ride. He agreed  we went down and Nick had decided he had wanted to ride. Works for me! I don't mind giving an easy day after a good day of work, even if they will be off for a while (thank you rain...). I opted to lunge both first (details in my journal for that excitement haha!) and then we hopped on. We sent them straight up the hill so Nick could scope out for deer. Didn't see any, so we hacked down and around the hill. We were about to go to the bottom to practice creek crossing with Diego (he's not completely confident doing it without Izzie yet), but Nick saw a deer... so we went back to the barn. Sadly I failed recording us trotting back as it was a sight to see, but enjoy this walking clip of us. You'll understand why :lol:






Got untacked and I fed the ponies while Nick went to crouch by the fence. I had hold of them while they ate, and used them as a shield so deer wouldn't see me. It was all for nothing since it seems the deer changed course. Such is life! But Izzie and Diego were reenacting scenes from Lady and the Tramp, which I found amusing :lol:














































Raining today, so no riding. House cleaning instead *sigh*


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

I gotta confess... 



I can't watch horse videos on FB feeds without clicking on the comments. Ever done that?



I just... I can't even.


----------



## PoptartShop

@Tazzie Chicken fingers sound so good. I want some now! LOL. YAYYY. So glad they could watch the kiddos so you guys could ride again.  Ugh about the rain...it's supposed to rain ALL weekend here. :icon_rolleyes: SO over it.
I haven't missed the mud. I gotta clean my house this weekend too lol. Ugh!
AW that is too cute, it really does look like the movie scene! :rofl: Such cutiepies. That's so sweet. Pig out for me this weekend haha!

For some reason my computer at work is being slow & the videos won't load for me (it's def my computer, it's been doing this all day/been slow all day) I'll look at them on my phone later. Love seeing you guys ride! 
@JCnGrace LOL hey, that's how I always dress too! I rarely ever dress up. :lol: So much easier to be comfortable. But yeah, I'm gonna wear different accessories so it'll be fine. Ugh, it does suck that Windows 10 is so crappy.
@AtokaGhosthorse SAME here! I can't help but look at the comments. & half the time it's super entertaining. :lol: 

I confess, I am super excited for my bf's work Christmas party tonight.  It's at a nice Hilton hotel, so it'll be fun! There's gonna be good food, dancing, etc. Open bar...yes! :lol: 

I'm sure Promise will be happy to have a night off, I've worked her every night this week LOL. But she needs consistency & she's been so good!  

Not many plans this weekend. We are going to put the tree up & put some lights up too finally. It's gonna rain ALL WEEKEND. Ugh. Not sure how much riding I'll be able to do, because my trainer has lessons & uses the indoor when it rains of course. But we will see, if I go later in the day I'll be able to. But I like to go early lol.

Gonna clean the house & relax too, do laundry, the usual. Nothing too exciting. Hope everyone has a GREAT weekend!!!!!!!!!


----------



## phantomhorse13

@JCnGrace : she was a lovely looking mare, but brains are way more important than looks!


@PopartShop : I hope work wasn't too bad today, but at least you had the party to look forward to. Can't wait for pics (and nobody will remember what you wore last year, so I wouldn't have been shopping either)!

@Captain Evil : I am glad things worked out with that job after all. Hopefully all goes well and you get it finished on time.

@Farmgirl16 : one step at a time. while its good to have goals, you also need to remember to be kind to yourself. when you are ready, you will look forward to riding out.

@Tazzie : glad you got some ride time before the weather got ugly. hopefully it doesn't ruin your whole weekend.

@AtokaGhosthorse : I save that kind on the book of faces for long trips in the truck, as we can always use some entertainment then..


Yesterday, I got more saddle time. I started out with Phin. The whole story is in my journal.



















Next up was Raven. His super green self is still doing mostly ring work, but we did trek around the yard at the end:










Today, the saddle fitter came. Raven now has a saddle adjusted to him:









That saddle had been Sultan's, so it was definitely a bittersweet moment. Not sure when I will get to try it out, as we are supposed to get 2 inches of rain in the next couple days, which is the last thing the ground needs.


----------



## JCnGrace

@Tazzie, yeah, yucky weather here today too. While it has slowed down to a mild sprinkle a few times it has been raining the entire day. Boo hiss on house cleaning. Mine is such a mess with boxes from all the new stuff hubby had to upgrade to for the computer. Our old printer wouldn't work with it, speakers won't work with it, he had to buy a microphone to talk to Cortana and now I keep hearing him talk and don't know if he's talking to me or her LOL, plus all the old items he'll refuse to toss so the place looks like a tornado went through it. 

@AtokaGhosthorse, I don't do facebook but I often read the comments on articles I read or videos from utube. Sometimes they are better than what I read or watched.

@PoptartShop, hope you had a great time at the party tonight! Maybe we'll get some breaks in the weather so you can get some Promise time in this weekend.

@phantomhorse13, you are so right about brains being important! Hubby has this weird knack for picking animals that are seriously lacking in that department. I learned a long time ago whether it be dogs, cats or horses to not let him have the final say on which one we bring home. When we got married he had a cat that would be walking on the deck railing and just suddenly fall off for no reason, a dog that ate fire whether it was in the form of a match, lighter, fireworks you name it he'd try to eat it, and a horse that could never, ever learn which feeder he was supposed to go to in the barn (in 6 years) nor could he learn Gracie's (my horse) "leave me alone" signals she sent him when she got tired of him hanging on her. She finally beat the snot out of him one day and he still came right back for more. And those are just the tip of the iceberg. LOL


Yay for Raven getting a saddle that fits him! Every time you saddle Raven up make it an opportunity to remember something about Sultan, a special moment, a good ride, something funny that happened with him, etc... and pretty soon you'll be glad you took his saddle out of retirement because you may remember some things you thought you forgot.


Nothing special happened in my world today. For the most part tried to stay inside and dry.


----------



## PoptartShop

@phantomhorse13 Yay for saddle time. Can't wait to read your journal!  I'm glad the saddle fitter came. Thank goodness. That will help a ton. & yuck about the rain. UGH!
@JCnGrace it was great  

I confess, his work party was fun. Didn't take many pictures, but the food was good & we danced a little. They only had wine & beer, so I stuck with some red wine. 

It rained ALLLLLLLL weekend, but luckily I got to ride Promise both days. Such great rides, she wasn't thrilled about the rain (she had a blanket on, but her face & neck were wet LOL she looked silly). :lol: 

Rode in the indoor last night & Saturday between my trainer's lessons, so it worked out.

Giving her tonight off. We put our tree up FINALLY last night, it looks great but tonight we are going to put the ornaments on & decorate it.  & put some lights up. Woo!

It was so muddy this weekend, I had to ride in my muck boots & they aren't super comfortable to ride in, but I didn't feel like changing into my other ones.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

@[B said:


> AtokaGhosthorse[/B] , I don't do facebook but I often read the comments on articles I read or videos from utube. Sometimes they are better than what I read or watched.



Man... That Mustang Movie... a trailer popped up in my feed Friday. I looked at the comments. Someone is in there claiming their tiny little mother once got in a horse trailer with a 20h mustang (???que?) that was trying to kill everyone and was being beaten with whips to try to force him out (Again, que???) and she walked right up to him, he was crying (Literally) and she calmed him by looking him in the eyes and led him out all calm and sweet.


The comments were all "HUMANS SUCK" and I WANT A HORSE and I COULD DO THAT TOO!


Okay. No. THIS IS HOW PEOPLE GET A HORSE and get KILLED or stomped into pudding. I get that it was heavily embellished from a childhood memory, but this person dug in and insisted no, that mustang was 20h or MORE. And that everyone who tried to gently say yeah, nah, was wrong, that this actually worked and went down as told.


People just don't get The Black Stallion, or Heartland, or Flicka and movies and tv like that is not the truth at all and that's when things go badly wrong for everyone involved.


----------



## Tazzie

@PoptartShop, these ones are AMAZING! And the sauce makes them even better!! So delicious!! I'm very thankful they watch them so often so we can do horsey things. It's relaxing. And boy did I pig out haha! Hopefully your computer is working better and you were able to watch the videos! I'm glad the Christmas party was fun! And YAY for getting to ride!! I'm glad you got your tree up! And I've ridden in muck boots too. Definitely not my favorite!
@phantomhorse13, since I hadn't made plans to ride this weekend, nothing was ruined. Just annoying it rained as much as it did, ugh. And calling for more this week. So tired of it! Oh Phin. But man I love Raven! Almost like passing on a torch for Raven to take over the saddle. I'm sure he will quickly be carrying it with pride!
@JCnGrace, yikes to the mess! Ours was just lived in mess lol I have to clean bathrooms still, but waiting till tomorrow night. Kaleb is having a teacher come in to keep him up to speed with class stuff, and with kids I'd like to put those necessary items to the last minute when expecting guests :lol: Nick is supposed to wet vac the carpet today, but who knows if he will. I won't be upset if he doesn't since it'll mean Kaleb needed him, and right now Kaleb will be running our household lol


Another long weekend behind us haha! Friday it rained. We went and fed and came home to clean. Got a lot done, but with kids there are just some things you wait until the last minute for. And that's vacuuming and bathrooms. Kaleb is having a teacher in on Wednesday to keep him up to speed for school, AND this week of absences won't count against him.

Saturday we fed the horses and went over to Indiana for Christmas. Had a great time playing cards and left later than anticipated! I came home and got A TON of stuff wrapped. Felt good to have it mostly done. Ponies of course had been out in the rain.. Why on Earth would they want to be inside and dry :rofl:



















Sunday was our big day. First stop was Tractor Supply for my BIL's present and I got myself some new muck boots (YAY!) Then was Menards for wiring. They didn't have everything we needed, but we got the majority. Soon we will be wiring the barn!! YAY! Left there and headed to Dover. Nick tried on his first pair of breeches. While he kind of liked them, he wants to try others on first before he decides. I said it was absolutely fair since you've gotta be comfortable in them. We did pick up cross ties though and one of the last piece's for Sydney's Christmas present. How cute are these gloves??










Ponies in the cross ties. Diego didn't mind one bit.




























Izzie was not nearly as amused. All of these pictures were taken with the carrot waving...





































They were also not friends yesterday. Izzie has been extra bratty lately. We're guessing she's not happy Diego has gotten so much attention and she's tired of it. I say she's a rotten mare lol



















Today, Kaleb had his tonsils out! I'm relieved it's over. Now hoping the healing goes well! He's already digging into ice cream, so I'll have to stop and grab more on my way home!


----------



## JCnGrace

@PoptartShop, good food and dancing sounds fun and for me, adding in the booze makes me think I can dance. LOL Glad you got use of the indoor between lessons this weekend. I love my Muck boots when using for their purpose but I can't imagine carting them around on my feet while riding since they are so heavy (remember I'm not used to wearing shoes on a regular basis). 

@AtokaGhosthorse, sometimes you just have to shake your head at people like that. It's bad enough coming from people who know nothing about horses but believe it or not I've come across a few people in my life who actually have horses and spout nonsense like that. They really ought to know better and instead of bothering to learn they eventually give up and get rid of their very spoiled and ruined horse to move on to a hobby that isn't going to injure them as much.

@Tazzie, looks like Kaleb is doing well post tonsil removal. Husbands are just as big of reason for having to wait until the last minute for vacuuming and bathroom cleaning so don't blame it all on the kids!...oh wait, husbands are kids. LOL 


Izzie looks like she needs a little extra one on one with her human. TJ is terrible about getting jealous, he'd like to be an only horse.


So tonight I have cat tales. Quick one first...poor Kyle caught a mouse, a big fat one too, and turned away from it to get petted by me for his atta boy and Faith snuck in, stole his mouse and proceeded to eat every last hair of that mouse. Yuck and LOL. I like it when they catch mice but hate it when they eat them where I can hear the crunch.


Bugs should have been a horse, I could sell him for a heap of dough! That cat can jump so he'd make an amazing stadium jumper. He'll run up behind the other cats and clear the length of them or if they come up behind him he'll jump backwards so that he's then behind them or he'll run along beside them and hop over them side to side. It's hilarious when he does that and the cat he's using for a jump swivels it's head all around wondering where he went. I could still make a fortune by having a little saddle made for him and getting a tiny finger monkey (I've been wanting one of those anyway) and taking his act out on the road. I can see the bright lights now, trouble is there is no Bugs or his jumps (the other cats) because they are all off hiding from the people there to watch them. LOL


----------



## PoptartShop

@Tazzie I finally got to see the videos, I love them!  Aw, that's good it won't count against him, and the teacher will keep him up to date. That is awesome. Glad you had fun in Indiana & still had time to wrap gifts.  Wet ponies!! They are so cute. Awww those gloves are SO cute, she's gonna love them! Yay for Nick trying on breeches.   Eeek! Love the cross ties too. Red and blue, perfect. Izzie's expression is hilarious. :rofl: She's like...I'm so unbothered. Yeah, she's probably a bit jealous, but she will get over it lol. Kaleb is SO cute!! I am hoping he is doing well, I know the first few days are the hardest. He will love all the ice cream though. 
@JCnGrace Oh gosh, hearing that crunch would have me cringing. :O LOL Bugs sounds like he is definitely a horse at heart! They seem so entertaining. :lol: So cute. Love your stories.

I confess, I don't really have anything to confess atm! Except...yeah I have nothing LOL


----------



## JCnGrace

No confessions from me either @PoptartShop unless I'd want to confess that I watch Dr. Pimple Popper on TV but I won't since that show is as gross as listening to a cat crunch up a mouse. LOL


Today we put out round bales for Gamble's herd again. They scarfed down the 2 previous ones and for the last 2 days I was giving them hay from square bales. Thunder and Freckles on the other hand would still rather eat pasture grass so have barely touched their round bale. Tomorrow hubby is supposed to pick up oats. They load them in the truck for him at the feed mill and then I'll unload them once he gets home. It would be easier just to go get them myself but he likes to do it so it's on his list of chores. I think he likes talking to the other old farts that hang out there.


----------



## PoptartShop

@JCnGrace OMG I can't watch those! :O I cringe! Oh gosh haha they are loving that hay!

I confess, it's been a super long workday, but I can't wait to ride again after work.  

Not too much going on. Just busy, busy, busy. Can it be Friday yet? LOL


----------



## Caledonian

@JCnGrace - I’m not sure I want to ask: Dr Pimple Popper? Ew! Almost as shudder inducing as a crunchy mouse! Bug must have been hanging out with the horses too much.

@PoptartShop – Your BF’s party sounds like fun. Mine was in a fancy hotel, sitting around a table with our bosses. It’s the same every year so we know what’s coming; it means that we have time to come up with excuses LOL.

Yay for getting to ride. Indoor arenas make a huge difference. Do you get much time between the lessons? 

@Tazzie – get well soon Kaleb. It’s a great excuse to eat ice cream 

@phantomhorse13 – I can understand that using Sultan’s saddle would be bittersweet but I agree with others that it’s like having him with you when you go out. I’ve attached Toby’s tags to my jacket so that he’s still hacking with me. 


I confess, that I haven’t been able to ride very often. I thought about riding Blaze in the dark but the ground’s too unpredictable. I rode him bareback from the middle of the field to the gate and he spooked at shadows, tripped and slid often enough to put me off attempting one of the very dark tracks or fields. I've brought him in for a groom or to spend time with him; he’s very good at listening. :smile:

Work has been difficult. Our bosses have been dithering over a project that needs to be completed by the holidays and it’s left us not knowing whether we’re coming or going. They’ve suggested that we might have to work overnight or even during our holidays. At the moment, they’ve got us working flat out to move equipment on trucks to another location. Hurry up and wait then ‘we need it done now’ seems to best describe this week. I used to think that military people were well organised LOL! 

My only plan for the rest of the week is to find the time to get an electrician to visit the house. My bathroom light has taken on a life of its own and switches on by itself. It’s annoying, especially when it happens multiple times during the night. 

Due to work, I'm not going to be able to take my turn feeding this week so it's been taken on by a friend. She's going to get a very big Christmas present :smile:


I hope everyone’s having a good week!


----------



## JCnGrace

@PoptartShop, Friday is almost here. By the time you read this you'll be partway through Thursday's workday and then one more day to work before your weekend! 

@Caledonian, she is a dermatologist that has a reality show on TV and she hides nothing from the camera. Well I guess as long as her patients are ok with it, anyway.


Maybe you have a ghost!


How good of your friend to step in for you and good of you to be appreciative of her.



Big announcement you guys...I AM SO FREAKIN' PROUD OF CUTTER that I'm shouting it from the rooftop. If you remember from my blatherings he went to my farrier (back then he was my farrier's son but dad stepped down and son is now my farrier) for 30 days and I rode him a few times after he came home but not near enough to consider him more than very green. Then for whatever reason I just stopped even though Cutter had done nothing bad or given me a reason to not to ride him and then my arm injury happened and it's been close to 4 years since I've been on his back, good thing at the barn I was thinking it had only been 3 years. Aimed to restart him this past riding season but either he was gimping from a stone bruise or it was so miserable hot that I didn't want to ride. Well today, just like with Flash not too long ago, a good opportunity came about when the rest of his herd left the barn to go to the round bales and he stayed in the barn to hang out with me. I got to thinking hmmm...ground is pretty soft, he's here but will head over to the rest of the herd pretty soon so I might as well hitch a ride out to the hay. I did put his halter on him and looped the lead around for a rein but decided to heck with going to the trouble of saddling him up for such a short ride.


I confess I was a little nervous about it, a lot actually, but certainly didn't want to convey that to him so while I could command my muscles to relax my innards were still a trembling mess. Step #1 of leading him to the water trough so that I could use that for my mounting block went wonderful. Step #2 of getting him to the back of corral had one very minor little hitch when he wanted to balk and really thought about throwing a fit but I talked him out of it. We also checked out how well he remembered backing on this leg of the journey and he hadn't forgotten a thing. Step #3 was getting him through the gate at the back of the corral into the small pasture where the hay rings are located without falling off because Cutter likes to barge through the muddy mess as fast as he can get through it and usually adds in a leap or two. Pffft...non-issue, he put his head down and carefully picked his way through. Step #4 was just traveling the rest of the way to where we needed to go which wasn't very far but of course Gamble & TJ had to come see what was going on plus hubs was taking the dog on his daily run with the 4-wheeler and had to stop and watch but he handled all that like a champ. Step #5 was stopping for me to get off and he needs a little work there. Not that he wouldn't stop but he didn't want to stay stopped long enough for me to get off. He wasn't being stupid about it so it wasn't a big deal, he'll get it figured out with a few more rides. 


I never dreamed he'd do so well. I figured I'd either be falling or jumping off shortly after getting on. Needless to say he got a lot of praise and atta boys not only after I got off but during the ride too. At least my innards shouldn't be doing the jitterbug next time. LOL


----------



## Tazzie

@JCnGrace, he's doing super well! I'm REALLY happy! And haha! Nick DID offer to clean the bathroom before the lady came over, so I was relieved! He's a good man  and I told Izzie she was always going to be momma's favorite and she toned it down a little LOL! Silly mare. LOL at the cat tales! Our horses are just now starting to choose the hay over the grass. It needs to freeze so we can get the hay down there ASAP! We can haul a couple bales here and there, but I'd love to bring the trailer load down and unload it! And YAY CUTTER!! What a good boy!!!
@PoptartShop, yay for seeing the videos! Yes! It was an eventful weekend! I'm thrilled! And haha yes! Our choices were blue, red, or green. Not enough to do two full sets of one color, so opted to keep with the theme! Nick didn't mind at all (he REALLY didn't want green, which is why I bought red saddle/bridle racks to begin with haha!) And almost Friday!! I worked extra this week so today is my last day! YAY!
@Caledonian, he's doing super well! He's loving the ice cream! We haven't been able to ride either for the same reason. The mud is too slick for any actual riding. Ugh, I am sorry about work. That doesn't sound fun at all!! Yikes about the light! And what a good friend to feed for you!!


So Kaleb is doing SUPER well! He was refusing pain meds all day on Tuesday (he hates taking any kind of meds), but I finally convinced him around 6 pm because he hadn't really had anything to drink and I was terrified we'd end up in the ER on Wednesday. It took a lot of coaxing, but we got it down. Shortly after he devoured two popsicles, then quite a bit of chicken soup (including some noodles), another popsicle, a bowl of ice cream, and ended with another popsicle haha! He woke up yesterday and took his meds with zero fight. He was his normal self all day, and has even attempted to eat mac n cheese, his favorite. Last night we went to my niece's play. Kaleb was originally going to stay home with my FIL, but he threw a fit wanting to go. So he came with us. Everyone was thrilled to see him!



















The ponies are doing well. I told Izzie she will always be mommy's favorite, so she toned her hatred down a bit lol! Silly horse.

Please feed me....














































Couple of fun pictures after they ate 























































I made up this thing on Tuesday which I loved lol the top picture is what I was sent the week we were picking Izzie up, after I sent in a deposit. It almost made me back out haha!










And Nick hung up my beautiful quilt I had made with all of my past show ribbons 










Today will be a super long day as we don't have much work to do. We've worked long days this week so we could have Friday off. So if I don't get a chance to respond again, I hope everyone has a very Merry Christmas!


----------



## JCnGrace

@Tazzie, glad Kaleb is doing so well. What a stoic young man you have on your hands.


What a fantastic way to showcase your ribbons. I would have never come up with that idea in a million years, so creative! I love it!


Merry Christmas to you too!


----------



## PoptartShop

@Caledonian sounds like you are having one heck of a week at work. Ugh. I hope you don't have to work through Christmas. :sad: That won't be fun.  Work has been nuts for me too, every day lately I can't seem to get EVERYTHING done, I think I'm caught up but nope more stuff piles on.
I hope you can ride soon, I don't blame you for not wanting to ride in the dark though. Grooming and spending time with Blaze is good though. <3 I'm sure he enjoys spending time with you!! 
@Tazzie I am soooooo glad that Kaleb is doing so well post-surgery! Much better than my experience! :lol: He's a trooper. <3 Super adorable. He really is strong. I aspire to be like that lol. Omg they are so cute when they peek their heads in like that. 
I still can't believe that was Izzie!! Crazy transformation haha. So glad you got her though, you two are a pair. Meant to be! Gorgeous quilt, I love it!
Enjoy your day off, I hope I get out early tomorrow lol so I can start my darn 4-day weekend.
Merry Christmas to you as well!  
@JCnGrace wow, what a good boy Cutter is!!! That is awesome. I'm glad you decided to hop on. Excited to hear more!!! That is such good news. *does happy dance with you* !

I confess, I just can't wait to get off work so I can ride & hangout with Promise. I swear my horse keeps me sane. Ugh. Just so busy & over it this week. :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## phantomhorse13

@JCnGrace : how funny that your DH picks.. unusual.. animals. Does he admit they are special too? loved your cat tales (except for the mental sound of the crunching - eeeew). YAY Cutter (though how on earth do you not land _in_ the water trough when using it as a mounting block?!)!!

@PoptartShop : yay for saddle time despite the miserable weather! looking forward to pics of your decorated tree.

@AtokaGhosthorse : I agree that many people don't seem to know the difference between fiction and reality any longer. I can still clearly remember a client telling one of our (multiple-boarded) ER doctors that she wanted the "veterinary version of Dr House" to see her dog (which had been hit by a car and was critically injured) because _he_ could find a way to save it..


@Tazzie : I think its a requirement that grey horse stand out in the rain, regardless of how much shelter is available! I love all the faces Izzie makes. Glad Kaleb is doing well now. Love what you did with the ribbons.

@Caledonian : sorry to hear work has been so bad - maybe working overnights or during the holidays is miserable! hope the electrician can find the issue with the light.


Monday, I got Phin out. The whole story is in my journal.









Tuesday, I got to ride a friend's mare Penny:










Yesterday, I got Phin out first thing. The whole story is in my journal.



















Next up was Raven. 



















Today, Nicole came over to ride with me. 


















Tomorrow, my parents arrive so I will likely not be around much until they depart, so let me wish everyone a very Merry Christmas.


----------



## JCnGrace

@PoptartShop, sorry if I stepped on your toes during our happy dance! LOL Hoping during the course of the next couple of months I'll find the motivation to get on him for a few very low key rides like yesterday. Short and sweet! Then come March or April I'll saddle him up and actually ask him to work and see how that goes. 


One more day to get through. One more day to get through. One more day...You can do it Poptart! Do you have something special planned for the weekend that is making your work week seem extra long?

@phantomhorse13, the trough sits right in front of a gate so I hang on to that to keep my balance while getting whichever horse set up. Then I switch and hang on to the horse to keep it until I throw a leg over. I have gotten my lower legs soaked before though when the trough didn't have enough water in it and tipped over. LOL That's one of those live and learn things...If it's not at least half full don't count on it to support all your weight on one side.


Have a great visit with your parents and a very Merry Christmas!


----------



## JCnGrace

Oh @phantomhorse13, I forgot to answer your question about hubby. He seems to understand they are different after the fact but doesn't associate that he's the one that chose them. He thinks his kids and me are full of it when we tease him about his special gift for selecting animals. The kids say it has always been this way since they've been old enough to see it and they've known him a lot longer than I have. LOL


Also forgot my confession...I lost a week this month and just got my Christmas cards done today. I thought it was only the 13th. Shows how much attention I pay to the date since I should see it every day when I'm on the computer.


----------



## PoptartShop

@JCnGrace thank you!  Gosh yes, I can't wait until springtime either. It'll be more enjoyable lol. Well that's good you got them done, it'll probably be perfect timing.  I have messed up the dates so many times this month.

Well, I'm off Monday & Tuesday so I guess that's why LOL. Just anticipating the long weekend. :lol: 
@phantomhorse13 great pictures.  I hope you have a very Merry Christmas!!!! And have fun with your parents, aw! I am gonna finally post a picture of the tree now LOL.

I confess, my parents are going to come and see Promise this weekend. So that'll be fun! Cleaning the house this weekend, then I'm off Christmas Eve, so gonna catchup on my chores and ride of course! 
Christmas Eve: Going to my BF's aunt's house. Gonna have wine (well, I am lol, him not so much) and hangout/eat. It'll be nice.
Christmas Day: Going to my parent's house. Then Christmas night, going to my BF's family's. It'll be fun.

Then...back to work Wednesday. UGH LOL. Almost EVERYONE in the office took off Wednesday. So it'll be my boss, me and the PT bookkeeper here...that's it.

Today we are doing lunch at work, getting Greek. So it'll be yummy lol.
I'm hoping to get out a little early though, because I know traffic will be a PITA today.



Raining today again, but this weekend it'll be nice. Just muddy of course. :icon_rolleyes: 
Here's our tree.   AND...OF COURSE I had to be the crazy guinea pig momma to take pics of them under the tree. LOL.


----------



## JCnGrace

@PoptartShop, your tree looks nice and your pigs are adorable! How did you keep them from scurrying off when you were getting pictures? 


Yup, having 4 days off to look forward to would certainly make the 5 previous ones seem very long. Unfortunately the 4 days will fly by. Sounds like some fun plans for Christmas, have a merry one!


----------



## PoptartShop

@JCnGrace they were sniffing and staying still, I had to be quick. Maisie is the fat sister (the black & brown one), she sits still most of the time. LOL!! :lol:

Well, I confess I'm kinda mad right now...I feel like I'm getting sick. All of a sudden. I felt fine earlier. I really HOPE I'm not, but my throat feels weird & mucusy...I was sick this time last year, I really hope it's nothing. Who wants to have a cold when they're off work for 4 days?! 
Crossing my fingers it goes away. Ugh.
My boss came in sick ALL WEEK. So that's probably what it's from. Sigh.


----------



## JCnGrace

I'm liking the part about the pigs. not liking the part about feeling sick @PoptartShop. Run out at lunch and get some orange juice and then go home after work and take a nap instead of going to the barn. Maybe if you baby yourself it won't turn into a full blown cold and you'll be able to enjoy the holiday. Fingers crossed that it's nothing or at least only a very temporary something!


----------



## PoptartShop

@JCnGrace Thank you, I am hoping to get out a little earlier so I can go home and nap. No barn tonight plus it's raining & nasty out again. I hope it's nothing lol, ugh! Thank you. <3 

Yeah, they're pretty photogenic. I wanna go home & cuddle with them LOL. It's funny, whenever I open the fridge they know & squeak like crazy, they get so excited. Or god forbid I crinkle a plastic bag!! :rofl:

I hope you have a VERY MERRY CHRISTMAS!!! I'll try to get on here throughout the weekend if I have time.


----------



## Caledonian

@*PoptartShop* - I love your tree and your pigs are so cute and cuddly looking. I was a crazy hamster mummy LOL. Fingers crossed that you don’t get sick. Take care of yourself. 
I hope you have a good time with your family and get to ride.

@*JCnGrace* – That’s great that you're back on and Cutter’s been amazing to give you a good ride after such a long time. Looking forward to hearing more. 

@*Tazzie* – making a quilt out of your ribbons is a wonderful idea and it looks great. What a change in Izzie. I suppose they all go through that stage though.


My confession is that I thought my boss was joking when he said that we’re getting two weeks holidays :happydance:. 

I was relieved to walk out of the office tonight and say ‘see you all next year’. I’m more than ready for some time away from work as i'm exhausted.


Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## JCnGrace

@*Caledonian*, WOW, what major surprise and bonus! What are you going to do with your two weeks?

@*PoptartShop*, with everyone taking off for Christmas it may be like a ghost town in here. LOL


About Cutter...that little guy has never given me a reason to regret bringing him home. While he's full of **** & vinegar and likes to terrorize his herd mates when it comes to his interactions with me he hits a switch and is most mannerly. I don't know why I continue to be surprised by this. I guess I keep thinking he'll forget what his life was like before living here and that he's always had plenty to eat, been healthy and not had a coat full of burrs causing sores all over. 


I bet he was feeling abused tonight though. His herd ignored me when I called them in for dinner so they went without. LOL Usual disclaimer of it's only their nightly treat of a handful of feed that they sometimes have to do without, free choice hay and water is there for the taking. I always figure that while the regulars know this by now the first time I don't say that somebody new will read it and say "OMG, what a terrible person you are for making your horses starve! I'm turning you in for neglect!"


----------



## Caledonian

@JCnGrace - I've no idea what I'm going to do with the time as I'd planned everything to fit in with working. This morning, I wandered around the house taking note of things that are needing done and made a shopping list.

Then i thought 'och this is ridiculous, the sun's shining and it's quite mild, there's only one place I need to be' LOL. I'm just back after a couple of hours in the saddle. The roads were really busy with Christmas traffic so i stuck to some of the back lanes, headed out to a lochan, rode the mile or so around it and came home. I’m aching but it was nice to get away from everything.

As for the rest of the time: I'll spend it with my parents and friends and I'll take on some of the field checks/feeding, to give the girls, who covered for me, a longer break.

I read on the other thread about your plans; I hope you have a safe journey and have a great Christmas with your family. (Living on a small island, I’m always amazed at the distances you can travel and still be in the same state LOL).

Sounds like Cutter is extremely grateful for what you did for him, I don’t think it’s something he’ll ever forget.:smile:


----------



## JCnGrace

What a wonderful way to spend day 1 of your vacation @Caledonian! 


Thank you, for the wishes on a safe journey. And you're right, I think he is grateful too. Merry Christmas to you!


----------



## JCnGrace

I confess that I've never outgrown The Wizard of Oz and watched it again tonight for what must be close to the thousandth time.


Edited to add - It must have been a digitally remastered version because I couldn't see the string holding up the cowardly lion's tail. LOL


----------



## TuyaGirl

Hi all!!

I didn't forget about you, I miss having the time to come here, but I had to finish a lot of paperwork before Christmas.

I am too far behind on the thread, but had to sneak in here and wish you all, and your families, a very special and happy Christmas!! I love you all!

Me and Tuya are ok, old girl galloped on paddock so much last weekend she had a slight nosebleed (BO said no worries), and crashed to the gate twice. Young at heart, lol!

Merry Christmas!!


----------



## JCnGrace

What a pretty image @TuyaGirl, thank you for sharing it with us! Hope things slow down for you soon. Poor Tuya! Did she just bust some capillaries in her nose? I hope that's all it is. We miss and love you too! MERRY CHRISTMAS


I'm killing time while waiting for the cupcakes to cool so that I can put the icing on. I confess I might have eaten one while it was still warm sans icing. It was a tiny one though, the batter never comes out exactly right when filling the paper thingies. LOL


----------



## Caledonian

Yum - warm cupcakes. I used to use the excuse that a good cook has to taste the food...multiple times :Angel::smile:. Nothing like scraping the bowl at the end as well.:grin:


----------



## phantomhorse13

Only have a second to pop on as the family is doing other things for a moment, but wanted to wish everyone a very Merry Christmas!


----------



## JCnGrace

It's Christmas! Hope all of you enjoy your day and you get everything you put on your list to Santa. 


Merry Christmas


----------



## Tazzie

@JCnGrace, it's painful for him when he gets up, but he's quickly up and fine after he takes his pain meds! And I love my quilt! I've seen similar ones, but I love how she did this one  I hope you had a Merry Christmas! I think a lot of people lost a week this month! Haha! Silly horses! Mine have gone without dinner before when they decided to stand on the hill watching me. I said "ok then" and left. They sure came quickly the next day! Mmmm, now I want cupcakes!

@PoptartShop, he's a trooper for sure! One tough kid! I love when they peak in too lol and I know! I was so ready to just be like "nope, I'm good" when they sent that top picture haha! Awwww, I love the pictures with the piggies!!! How cute are they?!

@phantomhorse13, most likely! They HAVE been enjoying the barn though! It's required daily cleaning, which I'm ok with right now LOL! Yay Raven! What a good boy! I'm glad you got so much riding in!

@Caledonian, I love my quilt! And yeah, they do. She just had such long pasterns and never really evened out for a while that we seriously questioned our sanity for a bit lol yay for all the time off!! Yay for a ride!

@TuyaGirl, I'm glad to see you pop in here! I hope work settles down soon!! Silly Tuya!


I hope everyone had a wonderful Christmas!!

We sure did! I had Friday through yesterday off, and it wasn't long enough haha! Friday we were bums all day. Saturday I had to make my oreo cookie cake for our party Sunday (oh man, I should have grabbed a piece! tomorrow lol), and then went out to dinner with my in laws. Kaleb demolished his kids quesadilla, rice, and some chips. He's feeling great! Sunday Nick got home from hunting at the state park (he was gone all weekend), and he came with me to my Friendsmas party. We had a great time! Ate way too much delicious food and enjoyed good company (she helped me through A LOT with my ex friend, and she knows both of us...)

Monday was Christmas Eve of course! I ran to meet with a friend of mine who made me a GORGEOUS wreath! I LOVE it!










And then we had Christmas at my in laws  mandatory family photo before church










I also decided to try something on Diego.... I was impressed he didn't care at all!














































And of course Izzie being Izzie. The spoon she took is what I use to mix their sweetener into the grain  ensures they get their salt




























Got some of the best gifts ever from my in laws <3 she was worried since I had just asked if they had grey soft shell jackets when she had made black fleece ones. I said I MUCH preferred black!




























The cup and the hat have my name on the back of them 

The tree was sure pretty when I was up waiting for the kids to wake up haha!










Christmas morning!!






We relaxed for a bit after gift opening and breakfast. Then went on to Nick's grandparents house. Ended the night with some good riding 
















Sydney is SO excited to have tried out her new show clothes! Going to start small and learn on the lead line. Then graduate to learning on the lunge. I'm so excited for her to follow in my footsteps <3


----------



## JCnGrace

@Tazzie, Syd did so good with her lesson, you must be very proud of her! Love the jingle bells! You're MIL made those jackets? She did an awesome job, as did your friend who made the wreath! 


Yeah, for the next couple of days after missing a meal they will be in the barn waiting for me the next couple of days. Not that they couldn't afford missing several meals. LOL


----------



## Tazzie

@JCnGrace, I am very proud of her! She's going to be a good little rider!! And my MIL works for an embroidery company one day a week. The jackets/shirts/hat were ordered, and then I think her boss actually did the embroidering. I want all the excuses to wear them though haha! And my friend is ridiculously talented! He's gotten a lot of commission requests, so it's been fun seeing what he's made! Silly ponies! Mine have been waiting for us in the barn nightly for their dinner haha! Except when the halter comes out... Izzie tries to leave. I've tried explaining that it would be a VERY bad choice to leave, but she still thinks about it every single time...


Not a whole lot going on. Worked a 12 hour day yesterday, working another 12 hour day today, then off till the new year. So tired!! I didn't get to see the ponies yesterday and won't see them today, but Nick says both are good and Izzie is less cranky. Such a mare!

Got pictures of the Breyers my kiddos painted though


----------



## PoptartShop

Hi guys, just checking in so you guys don’t worry, hopefully I’ll be on again soon to catchup.

I’ve been really sick since last Friday night. I got way worse since Monday, I pretty much have walking pneumonia. It’s the sickest I’ve been in years. 
I wasn’t able to go to Christmas Eve dinner, or Christmas dinner or even brunch. None of that.  Had to miss out on everything fun. 

I am on the mend, I got antibiotics but it’s still a darn struggle, I’m just over it. 

I haven’t seen Promise or worked her since the weekend, but my boyfriend went today and sent me photos. I’m hoping to see her this weekend if I’m up to it, which hopefully I will be! 

Love you guys and I hope you all had a great Christmas. <3
Here’s some pics my BF took today! Ugh I can’t wait to see her soon. Muddy girl!





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JCnGrace

@Tazzie, I bet they had a lot of fun painting those. A herd of a different color. Since green is my favorite color I like them!

@PoptartShop, OH NO!!!! Love seeing Promise but I cannot like your post. Pneumonia is not good and I hope it doesn't leave anything behind (in my case it was allergies & asthma). Take care of yourself and don't try to push getting back to your life. Take as long as you need to be FULLY recovered or it will come back.




The last quarter of 2018 is not turning out to be kind for a lot of folks. Other than hubby's heart issue we've just had lots of extra expenses. Besides the new TV, computer and glasses, which I've already told, Saturday his truck was deader than a doornail. Not just one but two new batteries required (F250 diesel). Then yesterday I went to turn on the TV (the one in the living room, not the new one in the bedroom) and it had taken a crap. Luckily, while we don't normally, we had purchased an extended warranty for it so it's still covered. The repairman came out this morning knowing it was one of two things and didn't bring parts with him. Duh, why waste the trip? Anyway it will be a week until the part comes in and if that doesn't fix it then we'll get a new TV. 


So hubby pulls our extremely old and heavy tv out of his hoard behind an even heavier (Well I don't really know what it's called. It's like a double chest of drawers but on one side is a door with space for a TV and then the drawers continue under it) and it is made of thick, solid oak. Anyway, it sits catty corner in the bedroom and hubby has a hoard of old electronics hiding in that corner. While we were killing ourselves moving all this stuff hubby says he trashing it all even though it still works. I'M THRILLED! The next thing I know he's putting all the stuff back. I yelled. LOL He says it's only temporary until the TV issue is resolved and we can load it all and take to the dump. I don't know if he thinks he's fooling me or fooling himself.


I seem to be hoarding hay. I just pulled the umpteenth piece of it out of my hair since feeding. How the heck it ended up in my hair I do not know. I think I better go wash it so I don't end up with a bunch in my bed. 


One more thing and then I'm done! LOL This picture was taken on Christmas Eve so you can have a visual of mom (sitting in front), I'm on the far left, then brother, sister, sister (this is the one who always got me hurt if I rode double with her on a horse LOL), and then oldest sis who I talk about a lot. She had the pinto mare I spent my youth riding.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@Tazzie sounds you had a lovely Christmas. Absolutely loved the wreath and the jackets!! Diego looks great in the outfit. So heartwarming to have a daughter with the horse "bug"  Lol, that's a happy dog, so sweet
@PoptartShop I am so sorry about you being sick. Hit you very hard so it seems. I hope you feel better soon, so as you can have your horsey time with Promise. You are used to see her everyday, so you must miss it lots!
@JCnGrace Oh wow, nice to see you  And mum, family... Lovely picture! Hope you had a good time together. 
You asked about Tuya's nosebleed, I asked BO about it, he said some sort of strong lung cleaning, as she was breathing awfully hard (anxiety played a role too, due to the new boarded filly released into pasture), and coughing some. I swear that I never saw her galloping like that. Such amazing and powefull take-offs  BO said it's a wonderful sign 

My Christmas was ok, although my father had to go hospital on the 25th because he got part of his hearing device stuck on his ear. Not worrisome though. I ate so much!! And there are still desserts to finish 
I hope that I can sneak in a ride this weekend, as it barely rained and I hope the ground is riddeable. Will try to attach picture of my galloping beast (I thought I was recording, duh me) so as you can see how round she is 

Have nice weekend!!


----------



## Zexious

@TuyaGirl - Love, love, love that photo with the lush, green grass! Absolutely beautiful! Tuya looks like she's having a wonderful time!
I'm sorry to hear that your father had to spend a portion of his holiday in the hospital, but I'm glad to hear it wasn't serious. Tell me more about those desserts you've got saved up! c:
@JCnGrace - When it rains it pours, right? As if this time of year wasn't expensive enough! D;
Electronics are one of those things I find myself 'hoarding', too. It's not even as if I think I'll use it someday, it's just that I don't think to get rid of it in the moment and it gets tucked away and forgotten about. But with spring cleaning looming just over the horizon, maybe you can convince him to bite the bullet 
I happen to think hay makes a fabulous hair accessory  Though, I agree--it can definitely stay out of the bed! xD In all seriousness, I always laugh at riding apparel ads, the ones that show a pretty young lady in a perfectly pressed white shirt and spotless beige breeches with not a hair out of place. I look like that for all of about 10 seconds when I get to the barn before I'm miraculously covered in horse snot and/or dirt. :')
I love the family photo! It's fun to put a face to a name!! (Also, love the sweater! Looks very snuggly!! <3)
@PoptartShop - ): I'm so sorry to hear that you're sick! Inevitably it would happen over the holidays ): Be sure to take good care of yourself. Lots of liquids! I'd bring you soup if I were local ): I had pneumonia once and it was no fun at all!
Your Boyfriend sounds like a keeper! That was sweet of him to go out and visit Promise for you, even if I'm sure you'd rather visit her yourself. Just don't push yourself and end up sick again ):
The good news is that Promise is looking as beautiful as ever--mud and all! <3
@Tazzie - Enjoy your time off with the kiddos and the ponies!
This is a little embarrassing to admit, but I still collect Breyers and similar models. At my "peak" I had a collection worth well into the five figures, though I've sold some off at this point. Green is also one of my favorite colors, and these guys are awesome! You've got a pair of little artists on your hands!
@phantomhorse13 - I hope you had a very Merry Christmas, and wishing you a wonderful new year! I can't wait to see what long distance adventure '19 has in store for you <3
@Caledonian - Cupcakes are some of my favorite treats ;-; 
Favorite flavor?


This time of year (the little window between Christmas and the 1st) always makes me particularly introspective. My confession is that, from a mental health standpoint, this has undoubtedly been my toughest year to date. I understand that I have so much to be thankful for, and yet I remain in a negative spiral. The loss of my job (which I LOVED) was the nail in the coffin. In spite of this (all my complaining and negativity), everyone on this thread has been so kind to me--it's undoubtedly my favorite one on all of HF.
And! The New Year also makes me very hopeful. Maybe I'm paying up front for the best year yet <3


----------



## Caledonian

@*JCnGrace* – Hay and shavings get everywhere; I always find little bits of hay stuck down the front of my jumper and cleavage when I unzip my jacket. I’ve no idea how they work their way down!

I seem to hoard cables rather than the electronics. I’ve loads of them at the bottom of the wardrobe and in the attic. I don't know what they’re for and I don’t want to throw them out, just in case. 

I asked an electrician to change a switch in the dining room after he’d had a look at my bathroom light. He checked the bathroom and said that there’s nothing wrong with it then, like your one, he said that he’d have to come back the next day, as he didn’t have the part for the dining room. He knew what was required and it took him a minute to change it the next morning. It was a waste of time and I’m also waiting to see if he bills me for two call outs. :| After all that, my bathroom light's still turning on by itself. At least it waited a couple of days after being checked before it started again LOL.

Wonderful family photo
.
@*Zexious* – Chocolate cupcakes

:hug: We’ll always be here to listen if you need to talk.

Losing a job can be one of the most stressful things that can happen, as it affects everything in your life, including the things that you’re thankful for. It’s great that you’re seeing the new year as an opportunity. You always come across as very supportive and positive on HF and I love reading your posts. 

@*PoptartShop* – I’m ‘liking’ your photos of Promise but not your illness. I hope you’re feeling better ; it sounds like a rough bug to get over and at a rotten time of year as well :hug:. Take care and don't overdo it, no matter how quickly you want to get back to Promise.

@*TuyaGirl* – Tuya’s full of fun, she must be feel like a yearling again. It’s nice to see greenery at this time of year. Sorry to hear about your dad but at least it wasn’t serious. I hope work improves as well. 

@*Tazzie* – great family photos. Syd looks really good in the saddle and I love the Santa hat on Izzie?


I hope everyone had a great Christmas. :smile:


----------



## JCnGrace

@TuyaGirl, just look at Tuya pickin' 'em up and puttin' 'em down. Translation "picking them up and putting them down" is a phrase used to describe a horse's feet when they are running. Since I have a southern twang it sounds like what I first wrote when I say it. LOL 


Oooo, I bet that didn't feel to good for your dad but glad it wasn't anything too serious. 


I'll sure be glad when you have more time and can visit with us more. We need all the pictures we can get of your beautiful Tuya. 

@Zexious, if I wear something like that I'm dirty the second I walk out the door, it doesn't wait until I get to the barn. Think Pig Pen from Charlie Brown and you get a pretty accurate description. Thank you but seeing that picture I think my sweater was a little too snuggly. They should have taken the pictures before we ate. I need to get oldest sis to send me the one she took, I look pretty silly. 


So sorry this year has been a tough one for you. Like @Caledonian said we're here to support you if you need to vent. I hope 2019 brings you all good things including peace of mind and a job you like even better than your last one.

@Caledonian, are you enjoying your surprise vacation? I think I'd be making the electrician change your bathroom switch whether it needs it or not, that has to be getting creepy as well as annoying.


Hubby gave me homework to do on the computer tonight. I HATE homework! Our TV satellite rate is going up again so I'm to research some of the other packages they offer. Not like we haven't looked at it before and seen we couldn't get the channels we watch the most without sticking to the package we have. I guess he thinks it's magically going to change.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@Zexious There you are (says missing me, lol). Well this last two years have been absolutely draining to me as well. In my case the poor job I have played a significant role, I hate it so much and is so under payed that if I didn't have Tuya I would be long gone. Sometimes I feel so depressed that I lack the strenght to do the things I really love, like riding :-( So loosing / quitting a job might mean something a lot better awaits. I truly hope it is your case. Funny how reading your posts they sound so positive and high spirited  We are here for you just like you are here for us, you always have lovely words <3
Well I really don't know the names in english appart from chocolate mousse, so most of our desserts were egg / condensed (?) milk based, we also did pineapple pudding and sweet rice (direct translation). No left 
@Caledonian I thought I was the only one keeping only the cables. And old phone chargers, phones long gone, don't even work on the latest models, but yeah, I keep a few still. Can't explain why 
@JCnGrace maybe there were some changes in other companies packages in the meantime?  And thank you for the nice words. Yeah that picture was before Tuya crashed the gate for the second time 

Weekend was so good in horsey time  The best weather (16 degrees celsius, no wind) and mare I could ask for. Rode Saturday and Sunday. Different moods, but challenging. Saturday I sticked to the arena, with BO's daughter company. Tuya was very forward (tried to fall to canter several times) but listenning. We did lots of trot, very fluid, serpentines, figure eights, loose reins, leg work... Felt so good that when I finished I almost had tears of joy. It has been a long time since we worked like that  
Today she took longer to let me mount (smart fart, lol), but still followed me like a dog before that. We did some walking on the arena and left for a small ride around the property. When we passed the filly, that didn't even look at us, Tuya started trotting at the speed of walk - I HATE IT - aaand she never really calmed down again. I could feel her strenght underneath me. But she was not mean or naughty, was very easy to control. At some point we headed back, and on the driveway she sensed BO taking a cart from the warehouse and freaked out a little bit. Would not go back to barn. Usually is the opposite, lol! She actually tried to to head for the trail again 
BO said she is darn good for her age. She was actually in heat, and full of herself when I let her back in pasture. Oh and I did rasp her hooves too 

BO's wife went there, we hug, wished a happy new year to each other, I told her how much I loved them and that they are my second family, then she started to cry, thanked me for being supportive to her son and daughter, told me they love me too, then we both cried. She ended cleaning my tears with a tissue, lol! I am a cry baby.

Rescue mare is looking great, such a sweetheart she is 

And I could not finish (sorry such long post) without wishing you all, my HF family, a Happy New Year, I hope 2019 brings you all lots of success, health and peace <3


----------



## JCnGrace

@TuyaGirl, such good news about getting ride Tuya both days. Seems like it's been a while since you've been able to ride at all due to your weather. 


We have 2 choices for our TV, Direct or Dish both of which are satellite providers. We started out with Direct years ago and when we booted them we were still paying more than what we are and are going to be paying Dish plus we get a lot more channels. I'd actually be fine with an antenna and only getting local channels but hubby won't go along with that choice so if we have to pay for TV anyway I want channels that have something worth watching. 




Tonight was our Christmas dinner out with the step-daughter and her family. The grandson brought his girlfriend along and he got her a PROMISE ring for Christmas. Don't get me wrong she's beautiful and sweet as can be, and into horses as an added bonus, but he's waaaaay too young for that. He still has another year of high school and then college before he starts thinking along those lines. Step-daughter got a new saddle from her hubby for Christmas so she was thrilled with that.


I want to wish each and every one of you a happy and prosperous 2019!


Love to you all!


----------



## Zexious

@JCnGrace - Oh, gosh: a promise ring? I've been there! I was 18, and totally convinced I'd be spending the rest of my life with this person. We proceeded to have a tumultuous, on-and-off three year relationship haha! Even still, I wish them all the best! (As for the saddle? Yes, please!)
Are you turkey people or ham people for Christmas dinner?
Happiest of New Years to you, JC! Hopefully it's a great one! 

@TuyaGirl - I'm so sorry to hear that ): It sounds like we're going through similar tribulations. I can definitely relate to a lack of motivation. Personally, I think that's the worst thing about depression: that it robs you of the desire to do the things you love, thereby simply prolonging the depressed state. I think it's also one of those things that people (almost willfully, sometimes) don't understand. They'll say things like "Think positively!" or "Just smile!" and it's like gee... if only I had thought of that one :') I sincerely hope that 2019 brings us both good things in the professional world! You deserve happiness!
And hey, a good ride is great for the soul! I can think of no better way to close out 2018 c:

@Caledonian - Thank you for the kind words <3 This thread has really become one of my (virtual  ) happy places. Being a part of everyone's journey this year has been incredibly fun and rewarding!

I confess, I haven't been sleeping well.
It's strange because I go to sleep just fine (in fact, if sleeping were a "special skill" I would absolutely excel at it xD), and I stay asleep just fine... It's just that my nights have been plagued by bad dreams and restlessness. It wake up feeling anxious and not particularly well rested. What are some bedtime routines that work well for you all?
PS, does 2019 get a new confession thread? :') Or do we keep going with this one? (Almost 1,200 pages!! Can you believe it!?)

EDIT - Wow, I just realized this thread has been going since 2016!! What an accomplishment!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Happy new year everyone!!!!


I confess I’m not getting any better at catching up with this thread haha!


----------



## PoptartShop

I know I have a TON to catchup on...but I am behind at work, so that comes first.

I'm feeling a lot better now. Still coughing a bit and stuffy, but way better than last week. Ugh. That was horrible, I hope I am NEVER that sick again.

I had a chance to finally see and work Promise this weekend. Boy, does she need it! Her being off for 5-6 days didn't do her much good lol. :lol: She needed some reminders and refreshers. Especially on the ground, her manners & everything. I could tell she was bored and hated not working. But we will be back on track in no time.
I plan on working her tonight & all this week.

I confess, I hopefully will have time to update during lunch! Missed you guys and thanks EVERYONE for the well wishes while I was sick <3


----------



## JCnGrace

@Zexious, I've heard some medications can cause bad dreams, Chantix for helping people stop smoking for example. Once I get in bed I work on a Sudoku puzzle for about 30 minutes to get my brain to shut down. I don't dream very often but when I do they're doozies. 


I really like his girlfriend, I just hope they wait years before doing something more permanent. She's older than he is which doesn't help the situation because she's more ready for a few life decisions. 


Our Christmas dinner with them was at Texas Roadhouse. YUM! We all had steak except hubby who rarely ventures from his preferred burger. At my family gathering it was an open house type thing so it was finger foods. 

@Rainaisabelle, good to see you! I keep up on the gorgeous Theo in your thread about him. He's growing like a weed!

@PoptartShop, glad you're back among the living and feeling better. Sounds like Miss Promise had a little excess energy from her little vacation. I'm sure you'll get her whipped back into shape in no time.


Rain, rain, rain again today. We have mud like it's spring and I'm ready for it to dry up a little. Sis finally sent me the picture I promised.


----------



## JCnGrace

HEY, WHAT HAPPENED??? I've never had one come out sideways when it's not like that on my computer. I don't know how to fix it so you'll all have to crank your head sideways. LOL


----------



## PoptartShop

@JCnGrace sorry to hear that about your TV!  Darn! & I HATE when the prices go up. I have to call Comcast once a year to re-adjust my package because it goes up every time. :icon_rolleyes: So I threaten to switch then they end up giving me a deal, like free HBO channels. Aww I love the pictures.  I did have to turn my head sideways, and my neck cracked...not sure if that's a good thing or not. LOL. :lol: Too cute! & thank you for the kind words. Ugh, I haven't ever been that sick. Never wanna be that sick ever again.  I have to wait until next year now to really 'celebrate' Christmas! Bleh!
A promise ring?! Oh gosh! Yeah, I agree - definitely too young for all that lol but a lot of people are doing that around Christmastime. It happens, he will figure everything out!
@Zexious that sucks about your sleeping issues. Maybe you are stressed about something? I know when I'm stressed, my dreams get bad. I usually watch funny videos or something funny on tv before bed and that seems to help. 
@Tazzie I love all the gifts, so sweet. Omg, Diego looks so cute. He is such a good boy for not caring! He's totally posing lol. Such a cute picture of you guys, cutest family ever! Wow. That wreath is amazing, she made that?! How creative! I LOVE it! The gifts from your inlaws are great too. I love the colors and black is perfect. Beautiful tree too. And YAY for riding!!!!!!!!   Sydney is so darn cute riding Diego! Omg. And glad to hear Kaleb is doing well also! So happy for you. I love the Breyers, the kiddos did a great job with them!
@Caledonian thank you. Yeah, there was one point where I wanted to go to the barn but I was like nope, not worth the risk. I am on the mend now though. Still choking/coughing/congested but way better than how I was. Sucks it was around Christmas though, I didn't really do much. 
@Rainaisabelle same to you, even though you are ahead of us here lol. 
@TuyaGirl thank you. :sad: It was horrible. Sickest I've ever been. I'm sorry to hear that about your father, glad he is okay though. I LOVE the picture, wow, such lush grass. It's been so gross and muddy here, I am happy to see that LOL. Such a happy girl galloping, great shot. I'm so glad you had a good horsey-filled weekend. YES! FINALLY! I love the picture. I'm sure Tuya was happy to be worked and enjoyed being with you! I know it's been awhile. She really is good for her age and sassy too lol. Oh gosh, Promise is the same way when she's in heat. Totally full of herself. Ugh! Happy to hear the rescue mare is doing well. I am a crybaby too! That is so sweet. <3 So glad you have such a nice BO and barn fam. Happy new year to you as well!!

I confess, I am mostly caught up at work & I had time to do some catching up on here. After work (hopefully getting out early, but who knows), going to the barn & then relaxing.
It's raining, ugh!

I'll probably be asleep by the time the ball drops. :lol: I'll TRY to stay up, but last year the BF & I set an alarm for 11:58, popped champagne when the ball dropped on tv, then went back to sleep. 

Here are some pictures of Promise from the weekend. <3 HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE!!! Seeya in 2019 LOL.


----------



## Zexious

@PoptartShop - It's been a really tough year for me, so I think you've hit the nail on the head with the stress idea! Fingers crossed 2019 will bring some more positivity into my life! <3
Did you manage to stay up for the ball drop?  Promise is looking great! Perfectly fluffy! I just want to bury my face in her neck <3
@JCnGrace - Love the picture!
@Rainaisabella - I hope you had a happy holiday! <3

I confess... that I want to wish everyone a HAPPY NEW YEAR! WOOHOO!!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I was having a great new year ! Until I went to check on both my babies to find Roy being unable to walk because he has cellulitis on his R) leg from a deep gash and a puncture wound on his L) leg. Now he’s on penicillin and bute twice daily


----------



## JCnGrace

@PoptartShop, I didn't even know promise rings were still a thing, even during my dating years they were kind of going by the wayside but they must have had a resurgence. LOL


Promise is so photogenic she must have been a model in a former life! Mine like to make some kind of an awkward face or lay their ears back or cock a leg all wonky every time. Same thing I do when there's a camera pointed at me. LOL

@Zexious, I truly wish you a better 2019. 

@Rainaisabelle, OH NO about Roy! That cellulitis can be some nasty stuff. Please keep us posted on how he's doing and in the meantime jingles that he's healed up soon.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Happy New Year all!


I confess I am behind on reading, but I just got back from Florida today and am a bit shell-shocked. Will probably take me a couple days to get caught up and the story posted..


----------



## JCnGrace

Looking forward to hearing about your trip @*phantomhorse13*. 


You would think that after a month or so of a particular gate being closed the herd would get the idea that I am not going to open it for them to be able to take the shortcut into the barn at feeding time. Nope, they all stand there and look at me until I climb through the fence and lead the way through the gate they now need to use. Then you'd think once I got them around the corner of the corral and on a straight path to the other gate I could cut back through the corral fence so that I didn't have to walk the whole thing. Nope, they'll stop exactly where I went through the fence and I guess hope I'll take out wire cutters and make them a way through. So I have to walk the whole thing with them following me and then once we get through the gate they all take off running and leave me behind. Back in the day I would have hitched a ride with one of them but I confess that I can no longer get on bareback without some help (like the water trough). LOL


----------



## Captain Evil

Hello Everybody, and Happy New Year! 

Last time I was on Confession Time: many, many pages ago, I was up in northern Maine on a job... the two - two and a half-day-job stretched into six days, so we were really behind in everything when we got back. But I do have pictures....

This is what the "It never freezes before December 15th" dive site looked like when we got there: 









How's a guy supposed to dive in that?

Eventually, the workers pulled it together and cut some ice:









They had to keep re-cutting it several times a day as the lake was cracking and booming and the ice kept moving in relentlessly. It got kind of scary at times. 

This is where the Dive Safety Officer says, "Diver! Out of the water while chainsaws are in use!!" and the diver (DH) says, "Shut your Pie-Hole! We don't have time for that!"









As time went on and the ice got thicker (over a foot in places) we had to resort to other ice-removal strategies:









And the Dive Safely Officer says, "Diver! Out of the water while the Excavator is in use!" 

"Shut your Pie-Hole! We don't have time for that!"

...and STILL the ice moved in!









We had to wrap the tool air hoses in electrical heat tape, then pipe insulation tubes, and boil them repeatedly in a lobster-cooker, just to keep them working. The Safely Officer was not thrilled about having plugged in electrical tape wrapped around a hose going into the water while being held by a diver whose safety and continued existence on this planet she is responsible for: 

"Shut your Pie-Hole! We don't have time for that!"









Finally, one night, the hoses just blew. Fortunately, it was near the end of the day anyway, so it wasn't a total disaster. The crew had back-up hoses ready by morning, but the work was over for the day at the early hour of 4:30:









Nobody wanted to work on the weekend, but DH insisted and was adamant that a foremen be on site also. That did NOT go down very well, but they complied. So we had an abbreviated crew on Saturday and Sunday - no excavator crew at all - 









But they got it done by 3:30 on Sunday! And no-one died! Yea!!


----------



## JCnGrace

@Captain Evil, I take it that you're the safety officer? Your pictures show such a harsh environment that they're kinda scary. Your hubby must really love his job to be willing to do it in those conditions, especially for a dock that could wait until the ice was gone.


----------



## PoptartShop

@JCnGrace OMG your herd is too funny! LOL. They are silly. They will get the hang of it soon, right?! Like uh, gate is closed, can't get through it guys! :lol: No shortcuts! Thank you, haha she can be! I wish I was that photogenic. LOL. Sometimes it's hard to get a good shot though because she moves or makes silly faces. And ugh it was hard to get her ears pointed forward like that lol took a few shots.

@phantomhorse13 ah so excited to hear about your trip 

@Rainaisabelle that's horrible news. I hope Roy feels better ASAP.  Not a good start to the year!

@Captain Evil happy new year to you as well! Wow, seriously who would be able to dive through THAT?! That is insane. So much ice...gosh! He is one brave soul to dive in those conditions. Sheesh. 'shut your pie-hole' LOL :lol: That was his favorite phrase that day huh! Thank you for sharing with us, and I am glad everyone was okay!  Ahh it looks so cold!

@Zexious nope, we fell asleep then set an alarm for 11:50, then watched it drop. :lol: And same, no stress in 2019 please! OMG I know, she's extra fluffy LOL it's so cute! I got her in May so this is my first time seeing her so fluffy. :lol:

I confess, it was SO weird coming back to work today. I worked Monday, was off yesterday, and back today...I kept thinking yesterday was Saturday. :rofl: Sheesh.

Went riding Monday night & yesterday also. It rained Monday so had to use the indoor, but yesterday I rode outside in the big outdoor arena. It was very windy, but not too cold at least.

Ended up setting an alarm for 11:50 then watching the ball drop on tv, then back to sleep for us! LOL. Can't hang.

Tonight the farrier comes. I'm gonna try to get a ride in before he arrives. 
So busy at work playing catchup still, ugh!

Pictures!

Of course miss nosy checking out my bucket of grooming stuff.


----------



## Tazzie

@PoptartShop, love the Promise pictures <3 I hope you feel better SOON! I love the gifts too!! My favorites haha! Diego is such a poser it's hilarious! Love him! Thank you! I love when we have family pictures, but Nick HATES it. I'm tempted to clean the ponies up soon and have Brenda come take family pictures. I have a picture in mind for Izzie, but I fear people would consider it flaunting lol we'll see if I actually do it haha! And he lol my buddy Matt is SUPER creative, and did a superb job on it! Kaleb is nearly 100% now, yay! And yes! Both have been riding, so who knows??? I love their Breyers! They are very proud of them! Awww, Promise!! I'm glad you got to ride and enjoy her!!
@JCnGrace, they had a blast! I love when they let their creativity out! Such goobers! I'm sorry everything is trying to crap out on you. That's no way to end the year! What a lovely family picture! I'm glad you enjoyed your holiday! Funny how men seem to think things change so easily haha! Maybe your homework surprised you though! Oh young love! And lucky step daughter to get a saddle!! Though I guess I did get one a couple years back... haha. I love the picture your sister sent you! Silly ponies!
@TuyaGirl, we had a great Christmas! And yes! I love my wreath. It's never coming down haha! I love that she's so into it! And Sheldon is the happiest dog haha! He's a goofball! Goodness about your dad! And awww, Tuya! My heart melted and your riding post and the sweet words to the BO's wife! <3 I'm so glad you had such good rides (even if someone was a little excited about her trail ride!) I absolutely adore Tuya stories <3
@Zexious, it was great having so much time off! Though makes coming to work so much harder haha! Nothing to be embarrassed about! I also have a collection, though rather small. I'm in Breyer sales groups though, and the group Road To Breyerfest since we demo'd there this year. You are certainly NOT the only one collecting! You should see how crazy Breyerfest is! It's intense! And they are little artists <3 I get it though. I kept finding myself spiraling a few times. This thread is terrific to help lift you back into the positivity though! I do hope 2019 brings you some great things though, and a new job! I'm sorry you've had such unrestful sleep! Are you on your phone much before you go to sleep? They do say that can contribute to poor sleeping. And yes! This thread has been around a while haha!
@Caledonian, thank you! She's definitely going to be my little rider! Both of them wore the santa hat, but Izzie I didn't have to tuck it to prevent it from bouncing. Diego didn't like it bouncing on the ground, so for my safety I tucked the little ball under his bridle so it'd have minimal bounce. We'll get there with him! I also hope you had a great Christmas!
@Rainaisabelle, ugh! Bad pony!!
@phantomhorse13, I bet this was a shell shock!! I would love to be in FL right now haha!
@Captain Evil, wow those pictures! And the story that goes with it! Goodness!!


I hope everyone had a good New Year!! We sure did! I'll expand more on the horsey stuff in my journal probably this afternoon (unless I get around to it before lunch haha!)

Friday I shipped out some tack I sold, took the kiddos to McDonalds, and ran to Meijer. Very uneventful day! Saturday was relaxing, do nothing kind of day. Most we did was go out to eat haha! And we did ride! Had two GREAT rides on both horses! Even attempted a canter on Izzie, which is huge for me because I still get nervous cantering her bareback. Sunday was another quiet day where all we did was go ride. Nick rode Diego, and I wish I had recorded then! His ride was WAY better than what I recorded yesterday. He walked, trotted, and cantered him! Nick was thrilled, Diego was happy, I was happy, it was all good! And I cantered Izzie both ways, woo!

Monday it rained. And rained. And rained more. Downpours nearly all day. My barn got wet, and I got depressed. It's not flooded, and there is still plenty of dry areas, but it's stuff we will need to fix once it's actually dry enough to get the tractor in there to dig the ditch out better. Something needs to happen at least. We went over to my in laws to celebrate with good food and company. All of us stayed up until midnight, then promptly all went home!

Then yesterday we did a New Years Day ride! I rode in on a unicorn haha!

Pictures throughout the time off!

I tried a new braiding thing with both horses. I will need some serious practice, but I love it!









































































Diego modeled his new blankie in case it gets cold enough that he's shivering. He approves!










Nick giving ponies hugs. Izzie came up mad after Nick let Diego go like she was saying "that's what you do with ME!! NOT HIM!!!"



















Izzie is always up in my face haha!










Waiting on Nick to toss a bale of hay down. He's long since gotten over being scared of the bale coming down, and he didn't move an inch when Nick dropped it right in front of him. Instead he dove right into the hay haha!










My unicorn 



















Of course we have some videos too haha!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

@*JCnGrace* - your herd seems very cute! I love it! Should take a picture 
@*PoptartShop* - Promise is so cute!! Love seeing pictures of her!!! 

@*Tazzie* - Diego and Nick are so cute!! That tail though holyyyyy, I love the unicorn horn on Izzie very very nice!! 

@*CaptainEvil* - I can't believe people dive in that!! I can barely survive our tropical winters, I am a bit behind but do you mind me asking what you're diving for?




I confess i visited Roy today, hosed his leg off and put his massage pad on for a bit which he seems to enjoy. I'll be going back on friday to visit him and to see if the swelling is subsiding, if it isn't then he will need to continue having the penicillin injections. He did appear to be walking better but I am unsure if that is because of the bute or if he really is feeling well.


----------



## Zexious

@Tazzie - I've been to Breyerfest, actually! I attended several times during my childhood and adolescence. You're right, it is intense! A bit too much for my taste these days haha! I'm mostly happy to just buy the occasional piece online and call it good. 
It sounds like you had a great conclusion to 2018, and are already starting off 2019 on the right foot!
The braids look absolutely gorgeous! I never had the patience haha... I'd always just pull or pay someone else to do it, though I wouldn't mind trying to learn again! How long did it take you?
@PoptartShop - Sounds like you're off to a good start in the new year as well! Promise looks so inquisitive and cute <3 I want to bury my face in her neck (surely I'm not the only one who does that haha!)
@Captain Evil - Wow! What an incredible post! It's so interesting to get insight into other people's lives and professions--there's so much out there I can't even imagine!
The ice-diving seems a little scary haha! But your hubby seems like a real pro. Hurray for not dying haha!
@JCnGrace - Haha! They're trying to subtly persuade you xD Your horses are such characters! I get a kick out of it.
@phantomhorse13 - Your post has got me nervous! Wishing you all the best!
@Rainaisabelle - Nooooo ): Sending healing vibes to your babies v.v

I confess that I'm (tentatively, haha!) off to a solid start in 2019. The good news? I spent three hours at the gym yesterday. The bad news? I had the WORST cramps in my thighs when I got home. I guess I need to be drinking more water!


----------



## Tazzie

@Zexious, I totally understand that! But seeing how excited the kids and adults are to pet a horse makes me choke down my introvertedness and deal with it :rofl: I definitely think we left 2018 on a good note and began 2019 on a great one! Just hoping it stays a good year haha! As for the braids, they took me roughly 40 minutes to do. I was at the barn for an hour, and feeding takes 20 minutes lol Diego took longer since he got impatient, but Izzie fell asleep. I've only done running braids (pictured below) this whole time, so it's been over 10 years since I did anything like a button braid. These aren't quite button braids since I push the end of the braid through itself by the neck, and add it to the next braid. But I like the look! I do hope your year is as solid as it started! Now go drink more water so you stop cramping!


----------



## Tazzie

Rainaisabelle said:


> @*JCnGrace* - your herd seems very cute! I love it! Should take a picture
> @*PoptartShop* - Promise is so cute!! Love seeing pictures of her!!!
> 
> @*Tazzie* - Diego and Nick are so cute!! That tail though holyyyyy, I love the unicorn horn on Izzie very very nice!!
> 
> @*CaptainEvil* - I can't believe people dive in that!! I can barely survive our tropical winters, I am a bit behind but do you mind me asking what you're diving for?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I confess i visited Roy today, hosed his leg off and put his massage pad on for a bit which he seems to enjoy. I'll be going back on friday to visit him and to see if the swelling is subsiding, if it isn't then he will need to continue having the penicillin injections. He did appear to be walking better but I am unsure if that is because of the bute or if he really is feeling well.


Ugh, sorry @Rainaisabelle! I somehow missed your post :frown: I love Diego's tail, when he's not flipping it around like a monster lol I do love the horn on Izzie though! Haha! I'm glad Roy likes his massage pad! I hope he is actually starting to feel better, poor Roy!


----------



## PoptartShop

@Tazzie thank you! <3 LOL Nick sounds like my boyfriend, he seriously can't stand pictures. :lol: Aww, I think that'll be good if you do it. Flaunt it girl! LOL. The pictures will be fun.

YAY for riding all weekend!!!!!!! Izzie really is a unicorn lol, omg I love the horn haha. That is so awesome. I love the braiding too, wow! I wanna try that on Promise. Is it hard??? I haven't braided anything in years. :lol: They both look so good. Diego is so cute in his new blankee! Love the blue. Izzie's faces always crack me up LOL. Look at that cute nose!!!

Love all the videos, I am so happy you've been able to ride so much lately. YAY!!!! <3
@Zexious she really is super fluffy haha. Definitely drink more water, stay hydrated. 3hrs, wow! That's good!!! 

I confess, I don't have anything to confess atm!


----------



## lsdrider

Just came across this thread.

I confess that my "smart" phone is not smart enough to open HF. Arrrggghhh!


----------



## JCnGrace

@PoptartShop, you are such a partier! LOL Seriously though, we do nothing to bring in the new year either. I went in to see if hubby was still awake at midnight and he was busy sawing logs so I didn't wake him up. Promise was like "Hmmm...what's in this box for me?" Has she gotten over her excessive energy from when you were sick and not riding?

@Tazzie, had to laugh at Diego in his braids. It looked like he was looking back and trying to see them in one picture and I saw a thought bubble above his head saying, "Jeez, you do know I'm a man, right?" So much fun getting to a window of the whole family enjoying the horses. Even Kaleb!

@Rainaisabelle, I hope it's because he's feeling better! 


I do have some herd shots on my camera, I just need to finish up the roll and take it in. 

@Zexious, 3 HOURS??? I wouldn't be able to move for 3 days after that. Somebody on here told me about taking magnesium for muscle cramps. It does help.


They are characters, very spoiled ones at that. They think if they give me the sad eyes I'll take pity on them. If it ever dries up enough I will open that gate back up but since it's right there beside the doorway of the barn I don't want it so tore up and holding water.

@lsdrider, Welcome to the thread! I'm totally illiterate when it comes to any kind of cell phone so no hints from me on how to make it work.


----------



## Zexious

@JCnGrace - Magnesium! I'll have to give that a try <3
@lsdrider - I'm so technologically inept that I don't even try to access HF from my phone xD
@PoptartShop - I hope you have a happy Thursday! 
@Tazzie - Gah! Is there anything Izzie doesn't look good in??  She's such a lovely mare! I swoon <3

It's been raining nonstop for the past two days, and I confess it makes me considerably less inclined to want to go outside :')


----------



## PoptartShop

@JCnGrace LOL! Men fall asleep so fast don't they?! And yes! However last night she needed some reminders on the ground. She was a little testy. I ended up lunging her, I was like if you're gonna give me attitude, you can work! :lol: Then she was fine. She is definitely getting better lol. 
@Zexious I hate the rain. :sad: It's so gross and makes me not wanna do anything. 
@lsdrider welcome! :welcome: Try using the app Tapatalk, that's what I use when I'm on my phone. It's a lot faster than using a browser.

I confess, last night the farrier came an hour late (was supposed to arrive at 7, but came closer to 8), but it's ok. He's rarely ever late. Plus, I got to work with Promise for a bit longer before he arrived. Which, she NEEDED! She was being a bit testy on the ground, so I decided to lunge her. I'm gonna lunge her and do groundwork tonight with her as well. She needs it, that's for sure. :lol: 

My NEW saddle I ordered a few weeks ago is supposed to FINALLY come today too, so I'll see if it will fit tonight. Fingers crossed it will. My Stubben saddle has become too small/tight for her, since she's growing & her back is changing/she's gaining more of a topline. 
It's just too narrow now.
I ordered a lightly used Thorowgood synthetic and it's a bit wider so I'm hoping it'll work. I was originally gonna go with a Wintec, but I heard Thorowgood is better esp for TB's backs. So...crossing my fingers.

Then I'll end up just selling my leather Stubben. I LOVE my Stubben, it's older but a great saddle and super comfortable. But if it doesn't fit her anymore & makes her uncomfortable, not much I can do with it. I could use the extra money anyway.

Another busy workday, woo!


----------



## Tazzie

@PoptartShop, haha! We will see! It's a picture I want though :lol: and yeah, Nick hates pictures. Such a brat! I'm so glad I got to ride so much! Too bad it's on hold, again *sigh* over this rain!! I didn't find the braids hard at all. Just itching to give it another go haha! I do love the horn  and Diego seemed to like his blankie, so I'm glad! Hopefully we won't need it, but ready in case we do! Yay for working Promise! Sassy girl! Glad the farrier came and fixed her up all nice! Ugh about the saddle. I get how that goes though, blah! I do think selling it is a good idea.
@lsdrider, welcome!

@JCnGrace, he was more so curious of what I was doing, but it is funny thinking of it that way! He's a total goof! Yes! Kaleb sometimes enjoys riding. He just doesn't want to be pressured into riding! But they fight over the helmet because Syd thinks it's just hers (she uses it the most) and Kaleb argues it's BOTH of theirs. May be about time to get another helmet...

@Zexious, funny you say that :rofl: this picture has been a hit on my Facebook. Pretty sure I caught her mid sneeze, but she looks silly :rofl: I love her though! And I hear that! We are so over the rain it's not even funny!!











Not really anything to confess. Had to leave work last night, go feed the ponies in the dark, pick up the kids, do Kaleb's homework, and get them in bed. Nick ended up working late last night, and he was supposed to feed the ponies. Thankfully they are well behaved babies!! Working late again today, and then tomorrow we are off to Michigan for the weekend. Prepared grain for my in laws, and then Nick is bringing more hay down to make sure everyone is good while we are gone!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

@Zexious - I wouldnt want to go outside either! We have been getting horrible torrential rain over the last couple of weeks it has made me less inclined to leave my house unless I am working @PoptartShop - Keen to see your new saddle! @Tazzie - Hope you have a good time in Michigan 



I confess I am going to see Roy this afternoon, praying he is better otherwise he will need more penicillin!


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

Happy New Year to everyone. 

Glad 2018 is over and looking forward to a much better year
@JCnGrace oblong photos turn sideways if they are too big a file. My cell-phone pics are usually ok but my DSLR pics usually needs to be sized down to load on here the right way up


----------



## PoptartShop

@Rainaisabelle thank you.  I'm hoping it fits! I hope Roy is feeling better today!!

@Tazzie yeah, it'll give me some extra money. It cleans up pretty nice. I'm just ready for this saddle crap to be over with ahah.
I love that silly face LOL. :lol: Glad the ponies were good for you, and I am so sick of the rain too! :sad: Ugh! 

I confess, I'm super excited to leave work in an hour, grab my new saddle (it finally delivered!) and then head to the barn to try it out.  I hope it fits her! Crossing my fingers. 
Not gonna ride in it just yet though, I wanna make sure it fits her of course. Then this weekend I will take a ride in it. I still have to get my leathers & stirrups off of my Stubben lol.

But I will lunge her in it as well, & see how it goes.


----------



## phantomhorse13

@PoptartShop : love the piggie pics!! so sorry to hear you gave been so sick - walking pneumonia is no joke. glad you are improving now. hoping the new saddle is perfect!

@Caledonian : two weeks holiday - woohoo! hope you enjoy every moment.

@JCnGrace : I, too, love the Wizard of Oz and will happily watch it at any opportunity. sorry to hear of your unexpected expenses - hopefully that won't continue in the new year. Love the pic of your family! good luck with the tv research.

@Tazzie : love the horsehead wreath and gorgeous family photo. bet the kids loved painting the breyers. i got a good chuckle over the unicorn horn, but was intrigued by the new braiding technique.

@TuyaGirl : glad to see your pony is feeling so spunky! glad you got so much horsey time finally.

@Zexious : I hate hearing that 2018 was a tough one for you mentally. I hope you will find another job that makes you as happy in 2019 and start the upward spiral. Keep on keeping on and know we are always here for you. :hug: if you find something that helps your bad dreams, I would love to hear about it as I often have the same issue..

@Rainaisabelle : so sorry to hear Roy managed to hurt himself! hope he is responding to the antibiotics and feeling better each day.

@Captain Evil : as always, your pictures are amazing and somewhat horrifying - I would never survive up there, forget the diving!

@lsdrider : my phone sometimes does just fine with HF, other times it refuses to open anything. yay technology! :icon_rolleyes:


I confess I am trying to catch up with my journal posts, but haven't gotten all the way done yet. There is some progress however. Once my family left after Christmas, I got in some rides. That story is in my journal.

George:









Raven: 









Phin:










Last week, I went down to Florida for the first ride of the 2019 AERC season. That whole story is in my journal.

Mu:









Duroc:









The whole story of the accident with Baby Kitty is also in that journal post..


----------



## JCnGrace

@Zexious, we finally had some sunshine today and it was so nice to see! I hope you have some coming your way soon.

@PoptartShop, can't wait to hear how the new saddle works out. Fingers crossed it's a perfect fit.

@Tazzie, have a wonderful time in MI! Hope you don't get too bad of a weather shock. Just traveling 80 miles northeast of here to where my family is I say I'm going to the frozen north. Only a few degrees difference usually but in the winter those few degrees feel really cold.

@Rainaisabelle, keep us posted on Roy. 

@ShirtHotTeez, even with your explanation of why the picture is sideways I still don't know how to fix it. LOL I try my best not to become computer savvy because then I'd have to be the one to fool with it when something goes wrong instead of hubby. I already have enough chores on my plate, I don't want any more. Isn't that a horrible reason to stay in the dark? 


Sincerely hope that 2019 brings you nothing but joy.

@phantomhorse13, so far the expenses haven't stopped. The good thing is on a day to day basis we live a fairly simple life so we have money stashed back for these times and it's not a huge blow to the budget. 




So...I have this curious case of missing clothes. First was a pair of fancy flip flops but they've been missing so long I gave up and figure I left them behind somewhere on a trip. Then this summer I bought a new bra and now haven't been able to find it for a couple of months. Then a couple of times since colder weather has hit I've wanted to wear my green Piney (Big Piney, MO is a trail ride we used to go to) sweatshirt -nowhere to be found. The other day when we were getting ready to go meet the kids for dinner a certain pair of jeans were gone, hmmm....Today I decided to find my clothes and I looked in every closet and every drawer, under the bed in case something accidently got kicked under the skirt, in suitcases in case I forgot to unpack although I haven't been anywhere. I checked in the garage in the room where we store some extra coats and boots and for some odd reason in my desperation even opened the freezer to look in it while I was out there. LOL The only thing I managed to find was the jeans who were hiding amongst the denim capris instead of with the long pants. See I'm organized and all my clothes have certain places they are supposed to be so when they decide to visit another location in my closet I can't find them. WHERE ARE MY CLOTHES DISAPPEARING TO???? 


I did manage to fill the Goodwill sack I keep in in the closet for non-fitting or unwanted items during my quest. One of the stashes I run across was slips. Does anyone ever wear those things anymore? A couple of the half slips crackled when I tested the elastic waistband so those went in the trash along with some undies that did the same thing. 


Tomorrow farrier is coming at 9:00 am. Means I'll have to set the alarm (YUCK, I hate having the alarm be the first thing I hear in the morning!) since I have to have coffee time plus getting the ponies in, fed and haltered before he gets here.


----------



## JCnGrace

@phantomhorse13, had to come back after reading about your trip to say HOLY CRAP! I'm sure glad you're ok, how scary! I can't imagine the relief you felt when you finally arrived home.


----------



## PoptartShop

@JCnGrace LOL that is strange! That happens to me all the time too. Not sure where they go! Awww, I hope the farrier visit goes well.  I know setting an alarm is not fun! Mine made me so mad this morning. 
@phantomhorse13 love the pictures. The accident though, how scary! :sad: SO glad everyone was OK. I know that must've been terrifying. 

I confess, yeah, I got my new saddle...AND GUESS WHAT????????

IT ISN'T EVEN THE RIGHT SIZE! It's advertised for 17.5", but it's like, a child size! 15" I measured. Even when I took it out of the box, I was like, this looks REALLY small...like NO way is it 17.5".

Took 3wks for it to arrive, for THAT?!!! I was livid.

So, long story short, I am returning it back to the seller & getting a full refund.

One of my forum friends helped me look for another saddle, and I actually have TWO coming in a week or 2, for me to try out before I buy. They are REALLY nice. Black Country brand.  Lightly used. If I don't like them, I can send them back or sell them. They will most likely fit though. 

I DID like the Thorowgood saddle, but I can't find one as cheap as the one I got, so back to leather it looks like...lol. I wanted to try a synthetic out, but leather is fine, that's all I've ever used anyway.


I felt extremely defeated last night because of it, but things turned around.
Tried not to let my frustration show since I had to work Promise. 

My trainer let me ride in one of her English saddles last night, it's really nice, and fits Promise well, but she's selling it to someone so I missed that boat. :lol:

Here's some pictures of the saddle. SO tiny! :icon_rolleyes:

HAPPY FRIDAY!!!!!!


----------



## carshon

@PoptartShop that is horrible about the saddle! That happened to me once - but with a horse! I found a really nice mare on Craigslist and I fell in love. She was 6 hours from me so I spent 3 weeks going back and forth with the seller (who was selling her due to her husbands health issues) We went over her training, she sent me pics and I asked her in many emails to confirm her height was 15H (as advertised) she said absolutely if not just a tad over. I received a ton of pics and we agreed on a price and a day to go get her. I was on pins and needles because I had lost my gelding the month before and was really nervous to get a new horse. 

We drive the 6 hours get to her house and ........ found out that this mare was 14.1 H if she was lucky! her feet were a mess, she was morbidly obese had not had her shots for the past 2 years. I went back and sat in the truck and cried. I was so disappointed. The lady was not even there - her son was - poor kid 19yrs old knew next to nothing about horses. He and my hubby begged me to ride her as she was quite stocky and I have really short legs so can ride a smaller horse. So I got on and we rode - and her feet were so long we fell in a marshy area - and I was wet and covered in mud. I walked her back to the house and told the owner that I was going to have to pass. That she was not what was advertised and that I was not sure of her feet etc. We got in our truck and left - only to have the owner call and beg me to come back with a drastically reduced price. So we did - and brought her home. She turned out to be a nice little mare - I lost her in August of that same year to a broken leg in the pasture. But we had a good 4 months together. She was really slimming down and her feet were looking tons better.

Hope your saddle issue has a better ending!


----------



## PoptartShop

@carshon wow...that is even worse! :O What is wrong with people?! And driving 6hrs just to arrive and see that, gosh.  I'm glad you ended up getting her though, sounds like you got her out of a horrible environment. Some people just shouldn't have horses, I swear. 
Awww, honestly, those 4 months you had her were probably the best 4 months of her entire life. <3 

Yeah, I feel much better about the 2 I'm gonna try out.  I'm gonna clean up my Stubben saddle & list it hopefully this weekend or next week.

I'll show you guys this weekend or on Monday, some pictures (I know you've all seen my saddle, but not by itself lol) and if anyone is interested they can let me know. 
Not sure what to price it at yet, but I'll figure that out.

Happy weekend everyone!
Supposed to rain ALL day tomorrow...I'm not happy, but I'll deal. :sad: Ugh. Then Sunday it'll be sunny. Once again, MUD MUD MUD. :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## Captain Evil

Oh my gosh, you guys! I so love looking at everyone's pictures!

As usual, I have 30 seconds to spend on HF while Boojum's food cools. 

We did a small dive job today, and, I confess, almost no job goes as expected. This one, however, was a first.

We were asked to turn over 30 oyster cages off of a small neighboring island. The cages were dropped overboard but flipped upside down when they left the boat. Each of the thirty cages was supposed to weigh between 200 and 250 pounds without any oysters in them and needed to be righted by a diver.

So, okay. DH loaded his gear and some lift-bags and rope into the ****pot for the job. But - complication: our commercial diving buddy from Canada was coming down for a fun dive. He is not allowed to work in the US, but since we are not paying him, he decided to tag along and just play around in the harbor while DH worked. So, a little odd, but, okay.

We launched the boat, picked up the Oyster Owner from her island, and headed off to find the oysters. When we got to the first string of ten cages, the Marine Patrol came screaming up. No big deal, our boat is legal, and everyone in the patrol knows DH: he used to be Harbormaster and taught most of them to dive. They often stop by just for a chat. A little uncomfortable with a non-working diver on board, but totally legal. 

As the patrol pulled up, the Oyster Owner gave a little nervous laugh, and said, "They might be here for me: I might have put my oysters in an illegal area."


WHAT!!!

Oh my glory, our whole business depends upon our being TOTALLY legal and above board. Any whisper of wrongdoing and the patrol and lobstermen could shut us down overnight.

They were there for her, all right. They'd been waiting for her.

She tried to get out of it, but when they asked her what she was doing, she just said, "Diving on this mooring." They said, "Is that ALL you are doing?" She said "Yes" just as DH said "No". Then she had to explain.

"Do you have a Permit? So you KNOW you are in violation? How much do you want to admit to?" And so on.

Anyway, they let her go with a warning, but it was pretty uncomfortable for a bit.

Here is a pic of an awkward moment: Oyster Woman realizing she has a lot of explaining to do:









I think the smile says it all.

And our two divers: one diving for money and one for fun:









DH was very angry, but once he was okayed to dive and got underwater, he got over it. He just loves diving, and he found this adorable sea cucumber which he made everyone kiss as their penance:


----------



## Zexious

@PoptartShop - Boooo on the saddle issues ): 
But wishing you a happy weekend and hoping you get some sunshine c:
@carshon - Ugh, what a story!
I've found that horse buying/selling is a bit of a crapshoot, especially with the internet. It was very sweet of you to give the mare a good home, even if only for a short while<3
@JCnGrace - Ok, for real: what you're describing is like the bane of my existence haha! I haaaate when clothes go missing and I feel like (though my house is pretty organized!) it happens way more than it should. 
And the crinkle thing is the second bane haha! There's nothing like holding onto something for too long (something I'm pretty much the master of), pulling it out of the drawer to the lovely CHHHSHHHh sound and being like ....oh. But glad that some of your clothes are finding a second life at Goodwill!
@phantomhorse13 - Thank you for all the kind sentiments! HF is definitely a positive factor in my life. Seeing everyone's ponies and adventures are a bit of brightness in my life <3
Heading off to catch up on your journal, but in the meantime really loving the ear photos. Duroc is such a striking color!
@ShirtHotTeez - You and me both, sister! Happy New Year to you!! <3
@Rainaisabelle - How is Roy doing? Poor guy ):

I confess that, between a doctor's appointment, job applications, picking up my mom for lunch, and getting ready to head to Boyfriend's family's for belated Christmas I had a busy day! Around 4:00 I started to get really sleepy (for those who didn't know, sleeping is pretty much my special skill). I settled down for a nap, thinking I'd sleep for maybe thirty minutes... I woke up to pitch darkness like 'where am i... who am i....' does anyone else ever do that? xD
Happy Friday, everyone!


----------



## phantomhorse13

@JCnGrace : how odd that clothing is vanishing.. and such random pieces too! at least you made good use of your search by clearing out stuff you didn't want any more. good luck with the farrier tomorrow. and yes, I was VERY glad to be home after all that!!

@PoptartShop : what did the seller say to explain the massive mis-measurement of that saddle?? how infuriating and disappointing. hope one of the others coming is the perfect one.

@carshon : i remember you telling us about that mare before you got her.. amazing how people can have such issues with a "simple" measurement.

@Captain Evil : I am glad osyterwoman didn't cause you or your DH any trouble - crazy people are everywhere!! not sure what I think about kissing a sea cucumber as penance.. 

@Zexious : while I am sure it's not much fun to wake up disoriented, I am jealous of your ability to sleep so well!


My first ride of 2019 was Wednesday, and I went over to ride with Nicole. The whole story is in my journal.

I started out on Polo.









We changed horses partway through, so I got to ride Hombre, too.










Yesterday, Nicole came over and we got George and Phin out.



















Today, I tried ponying with George for the first time. 









George and Phin behaved wonderfully!











Rain is coming starting tonight and it may last all weekend..


----------



## Captain Evil

J See I'm organized and all my clothes have certain places they are supposed to be so when they decide to visit another location in my closet I can't find them. WHERE ARE MY CLOTHES DISAPPEARING TO???? [/QUOTE said:


> That's why I find being organized is frustrating. As long as my life is a mess, I still have hope that missing items are still somewhere. If I get organized and know where an item is and then it is not there... I'm at a complete loss.


----------



## JCnGrace

@PoptartShop, that deal on the saddle just sucks, I bet you were so disappointed!


The farrier visit went well enough. Little Miss was the only pill when she had one of her days where she thinks if she acts really bad she can get out of having it done. So she struggles to yank her foot away for about a minute and then stands good the rest of the time. Being only 28 inches tall she doesn't have much of a chance to win that battle. LOL She's old enough she shouldn't be acting like that at all though. It's hard to work on that issue when she behaves perfectly for me. The only thing I can figure out is she feels ganged up on when there's two people around. Maybe I need to try tying her and then stepping away to see how she does for just him. 

@*carshon*, did that woman not know you were going to catch her lying when you saw the horse? She's for sure one of those people who give horse sellers a bad name. 

@*Captain Evil*, another case of WHAT IS WRONG WITH PEOPLE??? She'd be on my blacklist and not someone I'd hire out to in the future. I'm with @*phantomhorse13* in not wanting to kiss a sea cucumber. I might kiss a seahorse though. LOL


If I'm not organized then I wouldn't be able to find anything. This way at least I only occasionally lose something. I am also a creature of habit and if I get off my routine then I forget something, usually leaving the water running into the trough all night or leaving a horse in a stall, etc...

@*Zexious*, I slept most of the afternoon, holding horses for the farrier wears me out. LOL 

@*phantomhorse13*, woo hoo on already having rides under your belt for 2019. I need some of your riding dedication to rub off onto me. Going back to the first confession when I started this thread I'll add that I do know what started the not caring about riding, I just don't know how to fix it. When JC died it took something out of me and I don't like to admit to that weakness. Not that mourning the death of a much loved horse is a weakness but the fact that I've let it affect how much time I actually spend on top of the others is. The silliest thing is that I had completely retired him from all riding 4 years before his death except for throwing an occasional small child on his back and semi retired him 6 years before that so it's not like I all of the sudden lost the horse I was riding. He'd be kicking my hiney and telling me to get my crap together if he could. LOL


----------



## Zexious

@JCnGrace - I'm glad to hear the farrier visit went well, even if it was a little tiring 
@Captain Evil - It's funny you say that! My home is the same way. It's very clean (as in... not dirty, haha!) and isn't even necessarily cluttered, but we're definitely not at "model home" status yet, and I know precisely where everything is! The main reason we moved to Texas was to be closer to family, so my mom is local now. She'll come over and tidy up without asking, and will move things from where I knew they lived to ??? 
I know she means well, but it drives me a little crazy!
@phantomhorse13 - Don't be too jealous, as it's a side effect of the depression ); I have always been a good sleeper (aside from the bad dreams and hypnogogal hallucinations), but these days I just feel exhausted all the time for literally no reason. 
Loving all those gorgeous pictures, as always! When does hunting season end? I'm personally a big fan of all the pretty, vibrant colors!

I confess that I'm off to the gym. I hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## JCnGrace

@Zexious, don't overdo it this time! Oh wait too late for that advice. LOL Hope you paced yourself while you were there. 


My only confession is I'm really tired tonight and that's unusual. The dog is now outside and I told him to get all his businesses done because it was going to be his last trip out until morning. He's used to his last potty break being around 3:00 am. Hope he makes it a quick one.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I confess, Roy is doing a lot better unfortunately even though the swelling is gone he is still lame which is a major concern especially since I’ve spent so long rehabbing him already only for him to get injured. He’s still on penicillin till Tuesday and then the vet will review him. He’s lost quite a bit of weight so I am worried about him. I also went to see beautiful Theo yesterday as I had finally gotten his Christmas gift for him ! He’s such a sweet boy and everyone seems to love him.


----------



## Zexious

@Rainaisabelle - I'm so sorry to hear that Roy is still experiencing lameness ): I hope it all gets sorted out soon, poor guy.
Theo is such a cutie!
@JCnGrace - I did two instead of three hours (with 3:1 weights:cardio) and that seemed to do the trick! Phew!
Oh man! Do you usually go to bed that late? (3:00?) What would you say your sleep schedule normally looks like?

I confess that I actually got some cleaning done today. Woohoo!
Happy Sunday, everyone <3


----------



## phantomhorse13

@Captain Evil : I love your philosophy on organization!

@JCnGrace : I will be interested to hear if Little Miss does better if you step away. I have found that is often the case with Phin.. so not sure if he, too, feels ganged up on or if I have become a helicopter parent and stress him out!! I am sorry to hear you still haven't gotten over the loss of JC. I don't think there is a timeframe on grief, so be kind to yourself. I still miss my mare.. Your horses have amazing lives and I am sure don't mind not being ridden at all.

@Zexious : if your depression is worsening, is your doctor aware? perhaps there are medication changes that can be made (or started) to get you feeling better? I admire your dedication to the gym, as I hurt just thinking about how long you are there!

@Rainaisabelle : how frustrating that Roy is still lame. does he tend to be a wuss about pain?


Yesterday, it rained off and on all day so we did a bunch of inside projects. The main one was getting the sink installed in the horse laundry, which thankfully went uneventfully (other than the front of the washer denting in when DH pushed it back in.. but it doesn't affect its functionality, so we just shrugged and laughed).










I also got all the christmas stuff organized and drug back into the attic, which somehow took hours as I swear things had reproduced in the night. Then it was time to root through the horse blankets, which I am somewhat of a hoarder. Phin's current one is rubbing his shoulders (though it was fine last year







), so I pulled down a different one for him. Link's blanket has been chewed to shreds, so I am hoping the one that had been on Phin will fit him (and it's a higher denier, so maybe won't get shredded so fast..). I also waded through my bit collection (another thing I apparently hoard), looking for something else to try with Raven, as he still chomps the current french link. Maybe he will just be a chomper, but I figured trying something else would let me know.

Today, DH and I took the dogs up the Sugarloaf to cut those down trees and to remove his tree stand as they are going to do some logging on the farm.




























The trees weren't bad to remove, but DH's tree stand proved more of a challenge. It had been there for years and the tree did not want to give it up! After much pulling and sawzalling, we eventually got it removed.

As we went back down to the main farm, Kestrel was thrilled to find Kami (lab pup) and Tyler (DH's nephew) outside. Much running was done by all.










Hopefully the raging wind settles down tonight and I can get some saddle time tomorrow..


----------



## Captain Evil

I confess, I cannot catch my breath! Things just happen so fast. It feels like we barely got back from our long dive job, got tossed into the Frenzy that is Christmas, had a huge Aftermath Party, and now Tuesday we are off for another week, this time to Martinique. 

I've been tearing my hair out trying to find a way to keep Boojum safe while I'm gone, since he seems to be so intent on getting cast. Today we installed 4 Ring cameras in the barn so the pet sitter can keep an eye on him. 

The picture is really great and you can talk to him too. DH tried talking to him and scared scared the poor guy half to death!

The Martinique trip is business, but I know it will be wicked fun. We are checking out dive sites and operations, housing and food, and transportation. we will be gone eight days, and I am so worried... 

Hey @PoptartShop: this is a picture of my sister's horse, Divi. Doesn't she remind you of Promise?









They are both so pretty!


----------



## JCnGrace

@Rainaisabelle, hate hearing that Roy is still lame even though the swelling is gone. I hope he's better soon. Theo is so cute with his ball. None of mine would ever play with one but a calf I bottle raised loved it so it became his.

@Zexious, normally I sleep from 4:00 am to 10:00 am. Sometimes I'll take a 30 minute or less nap after supper. Not intentionally, I'll just doze off in the recliner. The only time I can take a long nap like I mentioned above is when I don't get 6 hours of sleep. The least little thing can throw me off though, I'm not a good sleeper. If I ever had to go back to work I'd be looking for a second shift job for sure. LOL


Good on you for getting some cleaning accomplished! I need to but I just did it a couple of days ago and since it isn't my favorite chore don't want to again so soon. I often wonder how my mom cleaned once a week and it stayed that way with 7 people living in the house. My house only has 2 people + 1 dog.

@phantomhorse13, I'll let you know how she does. It will be a while because the minis only get done every other farrier visit. Oddly enough even then they rarely have much growth to take off. I wish my full sizers had feet like they do. LOL, no they don't mind not being ridden at all. At first I told myself it would take as long as it takes but at this point I feel like I'm using JC as an excuse. As much as I'd like to still have that passion for riding maybe it's just gone for good and I'll be content with my little rides around the pasture on occasion. I guess I shouldn't worry about it since I still get joy from taking care of them. 


Isn't it funny how much longer it seems to put that stuff up than it does to get it out? I gave up decorating for Christmas when the grandson got too busy with sports and life to spend his break here. Well, for a couple of years I still decorated the spruce tree out in the front yard instead which we got for our first Christmas on this property but it got too big and then a couple of years ago it died. I've been wanting to replace it but hubby likes not having to mow around it. 


I bet your washer would pop back out easily if you wanted to mess with it. Borrowing one of those suction cup thingies from a body shop would do the trick. Heck you might even try a toilet plunger.


Is Sugar Loaf right on the farm's property? Is it the name of the trail or a mountain or just what your family calls it? Kestrel looks like she enjoyed the outing. 

@Captain Evil, what a fantastic business trip to take in the winter! The water is gorgeous around those parts or a least it was close to 40 years ago. You do know we all worry about our horses when we go away even if they aren't prone to casting. I'm glad you found a way to ease your mind a little though. Hopefully Boojum will watch where he's laying down to roll while you're gone.


Update on TV, they couldn't fix it so we got a new one. No charge of course except for paying for a new extended warranty. I don't think any changes are going to made to our satellite package either. I could live with the next package down but I don't think hubby could. I'd still get the channel that I watch bull riding on but would lose Nat Geo Wild. I'd miss the vet shows I watch on that channel but it wouldn't devastate me. Now if I had to do without bull riding that would be a whole different story. LOL Hubby watches a lot more TV than I do and even has one out in the garage. I think he likes the background noise where I like a little peace and quiet every now and then.


----------



## TuyaGirl

Double post, sorry


----------



## Rainaisabelle

@phantomhorse13 no actually Roy is usually very stoic, he does have that nasty gash though. I haven’t seen him since Friday so I’ll probably go up this morning or Thursday morning


----------



## TuyaGirl

I've read all the posts, but I am so behind that I lack the time to reply properly. So much going on!! Lame horses, small saddles, crazy oyster ladies, nice upcoming trips, clothes missing, new Tv, exercising, good rides... Whew!! Lol!

Two days, two rides. I am getting spoiled this Winter (knock on wood, I sense that when the rain comes it's gonna be ugly...). Temperatures are very cold at night - I got 1,5 degrees celsius at 9.45 am - but lovely during the day, almost like Spring. Tuya was feeling the oats once again, and as I was riding alone and she started to drop shoulder to the center of the arena, off to the property I went. I swear she stumbled in every single hose of the watering system, that's how focused she was, lol! At least she went where I told her to. 
And I am starting to think that the driveway is cursed! We were arriving back, and suddenly Tuya starts to trot all silly and trying to take-off. I had to do some circles and even a one rein stop. Making her stand facing the trail I saw the reason for all the excitement: BO's son had gone out on his stallion, they were returning, and the horse was nervous passing a motorbike. Horses really do sense so much more than us 

Sunday I stayed at the arena because I wanted to do some hoof rasping (as I don't do much every time) and I had to go lunch with my parents. When I was about to put my foot on the stirrup, I started hearing a very powerfull four wheeler speeding up like crazy. It was the guy that rents the upper lands for farming, he was national champion of cross country racing or something like that, and was enjoying himself on his beast while checking the water system. I decided to wait a little bit just in case, but Tuya was so good and calm with it that I rode anyhow. And she didn't care at all  I was the fearful "what if" rider once again, and thankfully for no reason. Then I rasped my hand again and it hurts, lol!

Gotta go back to work now, I hope you have a great Monday


----------



## JCnGrace

@TuyaGirl, you're making hay while the sun is shining! Another saying which means you're taking advantage of your good weather. Ouch on rasping your hand, you are going to have to start wearing some leather gloves girl! 


I recently sent a pm to Change since we hadn't heard from her in some time and she's doing fine just very, very busy with work. She said to tell you all hello and that she misses you.


----------



## PoptartShop

@JCnGrace I was, I was like...I waited 3wks...3wks for THIS?! Luckily the seller was nice and let me send it back, and get refunded. I can't wait for my other 2 to come though! Aw that's good the farrier visit went well. They definitely have their days though. Yeah, maybe that would work for next time. Mares can be stubborn like that sometimes LOL. Promise can be like that too. If there's too many people around she gets a bit jittery. Yay for the new tv!  I've been wondering how Change has been, glad to hear she is doing well and keeping busy! <3 We miss her too!!
@phantomhorse13 he said he had his horse friends measure it for him and they were sure it was 17.5". :icon_rolleyes: Except it's NOT! So, long story short it's going back today! LOL. I hope so too, I can't wait for them to arrive! I love all the colors on the horses! So glad Phin was good and the ponying went well!! The rain sucks, but at least you got some stuff done around the house. Love the blue walls! Ugh, you're ahead of the game...I still need to take down my tree & decorations. Was supposed to do it this weekend, but was too lazy. :lol: You can never have too many horse blankets! Omg, the dogs are so cute! Kestrel is getting so big. Such a pretty girl.
@Captain Evil OMG she does remind me of Promise! Same expressions and everything. She is beautiful! What a pretty face! <3 So cute!! And you are such busy bees, be careful out there and update us when you can!
@TuyaGirl yay for more riding time!!  So glad to hear. And that's great she was calm despite all that noise. What a good girl. I don't blame you for taking advantage of that nice weather. I miss spring weather. :sad: And they really are so much more aware than we are. They sense everything!! 
@Zexious I hope you had a good workout at the gym!
@Rainaisabelle sorry to hear he is lame. Ugh. Glad the swelling went away, but poor guy! I hope the vet goes well tomorrow.
Awww, it looks like Theo loves his new toy. So cute!!!

I confess, I had a nice weekend. Saturday it did rain all day, but I rode in the indoor.
Yesterday it was super nice out, like 50F! Got a bit windy after a little, but we rode outside and it was fine. 

Let her graze afterwards & hungout. 

I've been watching this new show on Netflix called You. It's SO GOOD!!!!!!!! I only have like 2 episodes left to watch, but I already want the next season! It's crazy but good!

I'm actually ENJOYING riding in my Barefoot treeless until my new saddles come to try. It's so comfortable, and it's actually helping me with my position.  Promise likes it too, she seems much happier.

Some pictures


----------



## 6gun Kid

I confess, I need my head examined! There is a blue roan mustang in the Kaufman kill pen, and I am _seriously_ considering going to get him.


----------



## PoptartShop

6gun Kid said:


> I confess, I need my head examined! There is a blue roan mustang in the Kaufman kill pen, and I am _seriously_ considering going to get him.



Uh-oh...:smile::smile:


----------



## carshon

@6gunkid totally an enabler here. I say go for it!


----------



## Captain Evil

6gun Kid said:


> I confess, I need my head examined! There is a blue roan mustang in the Kaufman kill pen, and I am _seriously_ considering going to get him.


Blue Roan is my favorite color! Right along with Grulla, Bay, Buckskin, Bad *** Brown, Chestnut, Gray, Black, Palomino...

But seriously, what's the worst that can happen? Unless it will bring death, divorce or dismemberment, I say, go for it!


----------



## JCnGrace

@PoptartShop, you can never have too many saddles, maybe you'll like both of the new ones that are coming. I have 3 all leather western saddles and a Mustang Soft Ride, I get attached. And @6gun Kid, you can never have too many horses either! Aren't I big help to you guys tonight? LOL


Windy, rainy day so I had to feed hay in the barn. I'll have a lot of poop scooping to do tomorrow. YAY for me. I don't really mind it, good exercise.


Hubby took the old tube type TV to the dump today and said he asked every person he come across if they'd want it. He got no takers and it just about killed him to push it off into the landfill. I told him he should have let me take it because it wouldn't have bothered me in the least. I climbed up in the garage attic to make sure he wasn't fibbing and figured out a way to hoist it up there to squirrel it away. I didn't see it so if he did do that he did a good job of hiding it. HOWEVER, the other stuff that he has stashed in the bedroom corner is still there, SURPRISE! I was actually going to send a saddle with him although not one of the ones mentioned above. Years ago a neighbor gave us a dried out old saddle to see if I could bring it back to life but after saddle soaping and oiling that thing a hundred times it's still stiff as a board. He must have had it hanging from a stirrup because the fenders stick straight out even after all that oiling and sitting on a saddle stand for the many years we've had it. LOL


----------



## rambo99

@JCnGrace how do you like the mustang soft ride saddle? I've been thinking about getting one, would be nice to have something lighter weight. Wouldn't be the saddle I'd use all the time.

Haven't been on here in a long while, do read but get behind on it. Just a fun thread love seeing pictures others post. Do have some pictures from our last ride not on computer so can't post them. Will post them a bit later.

Yesterday was just a not good day, got up to everything coated in ice. Deck was so slippery you couldn't walk on it. Hubby didn't go to work highway was a skating rink. As usual plows didn't get out till after 10:30am, very few vehicles went by here. 

School was cancelled due to it being so icy, so had kids home also. Glad to have everyone off to school and hubby gone to work. 

Hoping to ride today will probably have to ride out in pasture. Not sure we can go out trail riding, drive way is a skating rink.


----------



## PoptartShop

@JCnGrace true, I hope they both work out.  Yeah, I feel sad I have to sell my old one, but if it doesn't fit her anymore, nothing I can do. I can use the extra money anyway lol. :lol:
You are such an enabler. LOL!
@rambo99 aw can't wait to see the pictures.  Sorry you didn't have such a good day yesterday though. :sad: Ugh. It hailed here and rained all day. So disgusting. Rained again this morning, I'm beyond over it. I hope you get to ride, even if it's just in the pasture!

I confess, I was lazy yesterday & it was SO cold, so I just went home after work. I didn't go to the barn. We had tacos, MMM! So good. Promise was worked like 6-7 days in a row, so I figured a day off won't hurt!
Tonight I am going to do some groundwork then ride. 

I'm so busy at work, ugh!


----------



## JCnGrace

@rambo99, looking forward to seeing your pictures. Ice would make me skip riding for sure. When we get it the horses tiptoe from place to place but no more than they have to to get from food to water. 


I really like it for something easy to throw on. I haven't ridden in it that much because I usually just do bareback but it's great for when kids come and want pony rides. It transfers a lot of heat onto your seat (LOL) so I keep saying I'm going to try putting a saddle pad under it, I just haven't done it yet. Not sure if the saddle pad would make it slip too much. I also don't think it would withstand a lot of abuse. Mine is still in like new shape but it's not been put to any extreme tests either. My niece came over and rode in it then liked it well enough she bought one for herself.


----------



## JCnGrace

@PoptartShop, I know, but good comfortable saddles that fit your butt are few and far between so when you find one you have to hang onto it even if doesn't fit your horse. LOL Plus you never know when they'll come in handy. After Cutter came home from getting started I saddled him up but every time I went to get on the saddle slipped, tighten up the cinch...same results. A lightbulb went on that the saddle was too big for him so dusted off my old youth saddle and VOILA, I could get on without the saddle ending up on his side. 


Bad, cold weather is supposed to hit us starting tomorrow. Today it is sunny, very windy and in the low 60's. 


Hope your day doesn't stay swamped with work and that it goes fast.


----------



## rambo99

Here's the pictures from last ride. Thanks @JCnGrace i'd use the soft saddle when to lazy to lift the heavy one up to throw on mr palomino. Pictures are from fridays ride haven't ridden since,maybe today will see it's very windy. And makes my boy just a bit hyped up spooky not sure i want to deal with his antics today. 



















p


----------



## Tazzie

@Rainaisabelle, we had a great time  I'm sorry about Roy though. Keep us posted 
@PoptartShop, I don't blame you at all! Trying out saddles and finding the perfect one is a total headache! Hopefully it'll be over soon! And yeah, the rain needs to end for a bit...
@PhantomHorse, I love my wreath haha! And it's rare to get a picture of Nick smiling haha! Kids loved the Breyers, and Izzie's horn. I really need to practice the braids again. I want to look into good products to help the braids stick a bit better! I am 100000% thankful you guys survived that accident. It makes me shudder about it. Just yikes. I'm glad you've had such good rides lately though!! Yay for getting inside projects done! Love the puppy playing picture!
@JCnGrace, it wasn't bad at all! They still had a bit of snow, which made Kaleb thrilled! He LOVES snow! We had a great time! Odd about the clothes though! I hope you find them! Yay about a new tv haha! Good for your hubby to ditch the old tv!! And that does sound like a saddle I'd pitch too!
@Zexious, I can't ever nap :lol: I just can't seem to do it no matter how tired I am! Yay for gym and cleaning haha!
@TuyaGirl, yay for all the riding time!! I'm so glad you've gotten so much in! Woohoo!!
@rambo99, love the pictures!!


Not a ton going on here. We left for Michigan on Friday and got in around 11:30. Kids were a bit wired so stayed up playing. Got them to bed around midnight/1 am, and they woke up at 7... which is rare. Shows how much they napped heading up. Did presents with my family that morning. For lunch we met with the wonderful lady who gifted me all the tack to use or sell. I could have sat there for HOURS talking. I haven't seen her in years, so it was great to catch up. I admitted to her I had deleted my old trainer from Facebook, the trainer who taught me everything. I knew this friend had gone through issues with her as well, so she understood. Basically my old trainer couldn't care less what I did anymore because I chose Arabs instead of Warmbloods. She offered zero words of encouragement when I needed it the most last year, and instead offered my ex friend space in the barn I grew up in when my ex friend got kicked out of her barn (karma). So I shed that weight. It was sad, but I don't need people in my life that can't support my chosen breed and my successes with them. We left about an hour and a half after meeting since the kids were getting restless. Had a wonderful prime rib dinner that my mom made since the whole family was there. It was a lovely visit 

Left after breakfast on Sunday, and stopped at the tack store in Grand Rapids. Had my heart set on a specific pad I had seen online, and was devastated when it wasn't nearly as pretty in person. Turned around and found the most perfect pad ever. Pictures will be below lol

Of course it was gorgeous yesterday until I got off work, then it rained the whole time I sat waiting for Kaleb's bus. So no riding. Nick I think is hunting tonight (bad night for it with the wind, but that's his choice). Did try on the new pad in a "who wore it better" contest. Diego won in a landslide haha! Good thing it was going to be his right from the start!

Also made a couple of "life decisions" last night. So, we are planning to put in an arena by the horses. I told Nick if I have an arena, I'd be hard pressed to leave our current house. He admitted he wasn't really wanting to leave either since having the in laws right there is incredibly helpful for when we go out of town. They are ecstatic we won't be leaving, and support us putting in an arena (Nick told them yesterday we'd be staying). So now to look into plans for an arena as well as adding onto our house (we need more storage space and I want a bigger room haha!) We also won't be ripping into the trailer as planned. We had planned to make the dressing room larger and converting it to a two horse straight. Well.... we might be adding a third horse this fall for the kids. So we'd need the third stall. And then eventually we will have Izzie's baby... meaning a new trailer will be needed. Nick has already been kind of looking to get ideas of what he wants. I just told him it needs to be a four horse now.

So yeah, lots of big decisions. Oh! And I scheduled a consultation to do Lasix! I meet with them on the 21st!

Alright, pictures!

This I thought was cool. On the left is my mom when she was a kid, and on the right is Sydney. They look like twins!










And then the "who wore it better" with the new pad 














































Izzie also demanded attention. The first was when I caught her staring at me. And then the second happened :rofl: she's 100% my horse (and yes, Nick is picking feet with the horses loose; we demand they stand quietly and work with them to get them that quiet).


----------



## phantomhorse13

@*Captain Evil* : I hope the cameras work to keep your pony out of trouble. how funny that your DH talking scared him! I hope you get free time while in Martinique - seems like it would be a diver's paradise.

@*JCnGrace* : I am not much for christmas decorating, but DH gets very into it. and we hosted the family dinner this year, so I felt somewhat obligated to be festive. the Sugarloaf is the name of the mountain (though calling it a mountain compared to some places is rather a joke). its about 2 miles as the crow flies from our place and DH's family farm is just on the south side. glad your tv issue is worked out and i agree missing the bull riding would be a no-go - I love the PBR!

@*TuyaGirl* : yay for riding!! i hope momma nature continues to give you a break (maybe we are getting all your rain too, as we had double our normal rainfall last year and seem to be on track for it again this year..).

@*PoptartShop* : Promise is looking lovely, as always. Glad you both have the barefoot to hold you over until the other saddles arrive.

@6gun Kid : while I wouldn't touch a horse from Kaufman with a 100' foot pole as I hate the whole extortion process.. I am sure that horse would be mighty happy if you did. or you could always adopt one from the BLM.

@*rambo99* : be safe - ice is no laughing matter.

@*Tazzie* : glad your trip went well. even more fun to come home via a tack store! and adding a third horse and an arena - woohoo!!


Yesterday, I got all 3 boys ridden. The whole story is in my journal.

George was first:


















Next was Raven:









Last up was Phin:


















I was supposed to ride with Nicole today, but momma nature had other ideas. We got sleet and freezing rain overnight, and just as that started melting it started raining. So no excuse not to clean the house..


----------



## PoptartShop

@Tazzie that's great you got to catch up with her. I don't blame you regarding the trainer. I've had to stop talking to two of my past trainers, for similar reasons. They weren't encouraging & they ended up just being...a-holes. :icon_rolleyes: No need for that. Toxic people must GO! I feel like Arabs & OTTB's always get bad reps. It's a shame. Why not treat horses as individuals? I don't get it. But we are proving them wrong 

That's crazy the pad wasn't as nice in person as it was online. Glad you decided not to get it. I LOVE the orange pad. It's so cute, on both of them! It pops! Diego is gonna look so flashy. Blue & orange = perfect.

The weather, gosh...so over it...it's always nice while we're at work, but once we get off, NOPE. Or on weekends...NOPE! Always crappy. I hope things change so you can ride soon.
OMG putting in an arena will be AMAZING!!!!!!!!! So so exciting, eeek! So much happening! Big decisions yes, but good decisions. And yay for the Lasik consultation. That'll be exciting. 
That is crazy, Syd & your mom are totally twins in those pictures...whaaat!! Awww!! <3
@phantomhorse13 aww thank you.  I will pass on the compliments to her! <3
Yeah, the Barefoot is super comfortable. At least I have that in the meantime.
YAY for being able to get all 3 boys out! I know I've said it a million times, but...OMG those colors. I love it.
& boo to the rain...it's raining here too. :icon_rolleyes: SO much for a dry week.
@rambo99 aww I love the pictures.  Ahh so much snow!

I confess, I need 5pm!!!!!!!! LOL, I want horsey hugs! This day feels like it's been going on forever lol.


----------



## JCnGrace

@rambo99, all that snow! Are you up north somewhere? It hasn't snowed here since Oct., which is unusual for us to get it that early, but I'd be ok with that being all we got. We must be getting the same wind, it has not let up all day and it's hard enough it snatches doors out of your hand so you have to be careful going in and out. 

@Tazzie, sounds like a good trip! So many life decisions going on but I like your plans. As nerve wracking as it was to go through I do not regret my lasik procedure one bit. It's so nice to not have to deal with glasses when you're hot and sweaty and they continually slide down your nose, or when you're doing a physical activity and you have to worry about breaking them. My allergies had gotten to the point I couldn't wear contacts any more because my eyes itched so bad and the contacts made them itch even worse.


Your mom & Syd pictures are great! I bet your mom loves that. 

@phantomhorse13, YAY another PBR fan! So glad the season started back up this past weekend. So are you able to ride to the trail or do you have to trailer?

@PoptartShop, I hope you got lots of horse hugs this evening! Funny coincidence while I was at the barn today I was aggravating Cutter by making smooching noises at him and saying "Don't you want to kiss your mommy?" in a baby voice while he's turning his head away to avoid that happening. Then Flash reaches over and slimes me right on the nose giving me a kiss. LOL Cutter and TJ will tolerate hugs but hate getting a kiss, obviously Flash likes them. Cloud prefers a hug but doesn't turn away for a kiss and with Gamble it just depends on what mood he's in. Don't let anyone ever fool you into thinking mares are moodier than geldings, at least it doesn't happen that way on this farm. Freckles and Thunder are all about any attention they can get and I can't bend over far enough to give the minis a kiss so I don't know if they like them or not. LOL


----------



## Zexious

@JCnGrace - Hoping that pretty weather continues for a little longer! 
@PoptartShop - I hope you had an amazing time at the barn. Nothing like horsey hugs to look forward to after a long day!
@phantomhorse13 - Looks like you got some good rides in! And nothing wrong with the occasional cleaning day <3
@Tazzie - That's a bummer about the pad, though I often find online photos to be somewhat misleading. You can't beat shopping in person, especially for tack!
Sounds like you're on the precipice of some exciting life changes! Ps - love the saddle pad!
@rambo99 - Photos like these are pretty much my dream<3 Take me with you!

I confess that I use too many exclamation points in my posts. :')


----------



## 6gun Kid

phantomhorse13 said:


> @*6gun Kid* : while I wouldn't touch a horse from Kaufman with a 100' foot pole as I hate the whole extortion process.. I am sure that horse would be mighty happy if you did. or you could always adopt one from the BLM
> ..


 The dude is a marketing genius, goes to auction and buys horses for a few bucks, then posts them on the intertube threatening to take them to Mexico, and triples his money! Plus the horses are still pretty cheap!
But, alas, roany pony was already picked up before I got there, some Mustang rescue outta Oklahoma snatched him up.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I confess the vet rang me about Roy today and unfortunately the poor boy has now got an abscess on the foot that lost a shoe! I am considering bringing him home tomorrow but I have not made my decision yet either way he will either come home tomorrow or on the weekend.


----------



## Tazzie

@phantomhorse13, yes! I was glad Nick was good with that. Originally we went to try and find him show clothes, only to find they had nothing. Grrr. So grabbing breeches he tried on at Dover, and then I guess hoping we find SOMETHING at Equine Affaire. And I may just cry of happiness when I get an arena haha! I'm hoping stuff will start falling into place nicely for us! And YAY about good rides!
@PoptartShop, I was glad to catch up! I always liked her  she had an Arabian too, so we talked a lot about them! It was just so enjoyable! I love the pad too! It looks so good on him! Not that it didn't look nice on Izzie, but Diego rocks it! And yup. Calm winds until a little before I got off work. Too windy to safely ride them, so opted to mess with them instead. YESSS! I will cry of happiness when the arena does go in! AH! And yeah, nervous about Lasik, but it'll be so amazing! And yes they are!! Hope you enjoyed your pony time!!
@JCnGrace, yes! Lots of big plans. And the house will need some serious updating. But the benefits were outweighing the idea to move (like when we leave for Michigan; we don't have to struggle to find someone to feed the horses... there are three options all right there). And yes! I'm so excited but nervous! I know I won't regret it at all! I'm just so excited! My issue is the eye doctor can't seem to get my glasses right, even though my prescription didn't change. That's what has frustrated me. I'm in my second set of lenses within a year, and they still aren't right. I'd rather just get my eyes fixed at this point and be done. Yup! Mom always said I looked like my dad, so she loves that she has a mini me!
@Zexious, I know! The online picture was ok, and then someone else had posted a picture that got me really excited. I was bummed when I actually saw it though :/ I love the one we got though! Hoping we can test it out tonight! And yup! I'm hoping life will start treating us very well!!


So yesterday was WINDY! Like, we lost power for a few minutes windy (which rarely happens). Opted to not ride since I didn't feel like dealing with nutso horses. HOPING maybe I can ride tonight, but Nick had mentioned hunting. So I don't know, we will see!

I did mess around with the new braiding technique though! I think I did a better job this go around! Still some things I need to tweak, but much better! I need to pull Diego's braids through further and make them smaller, and also grab bigger chunks of hair to prepare for how thin his hair is at the base of his neck.























































Izzie was so enthused...










Syd and Izzie helped prep dinner



















Diego and Izzie were mesmerized by Kaleb's Christmas present



















And Syd got to hop on her favorite mare


----------



## PoptartShop

@JCnGrace LOL that's so funny! :lol: I talk to Promise like that. I use a baby voice. She's probably like...shuddup mom lol. I love all their personalities!
@Tazzie it was windy here too, and still is TODAY! Ugh! I don't blame you for not riding. Crazy wind wouldn't make for a smooth relaxing ride. Hopefully you can ride tonight.  LOVE the braids!! They look amazing and so neat. OMG Izzie is so darn cute with Syd! I can't deal! Too adorable. <3
@Rainaisabelle oh gosh, Roy can't seem to catch a break. :sad: Poor boy. I hope you can bring him home tomorrow though. You don't need anymore bad news!
@6gun Kid well maybe it's a good thing it didn't workout! 
@Zexious I use too many smileys, and LOL's, so don't sweat it. :rofl:

I confess, it's crazy windy today. Ugh! Going to ride though in the indoor. But I wish I could ride outside lol! It's sloooowly starting to get lighter outside at 5pm so I am hoping soon I'll be able to ride outside when I get to the barn.

I also confess, Promise wanted to make that silly face last night.


----------



## rambo99

@JCnGrace yes i live in northern mn land of the frozen tundra,18 inches of snow.Now coated with ice driveway is a skating rink, we need another foot of snow to cover up the ice now. @Zexious yeah it's fun riding in the snow, rode today only in pasture for 10 minutes 6 degrees out and WINDY out. Hard walking for horse's in deep snow with ice crust on it,didn't stop my horse for doing airs above the ground,silly boy. 

Picture of the skating rink driveway! Love everyone's pictures beautiful horses and some really cute kids also.


----------



## phantomhorse13

@JCnGrace : I too was happy to see coverage of the new season already. It seems like I miss a lot of the tv coverage during the season. I am very spoiled that I do not have to trailer to my trails, which saves a lot of time.

@Zexious : nothing wrong with cleaning (and its certainly necessary with 2 humans, 3 dogs and a cat in the house).. but not nearly as fun as riding! and I like the exclamation points

@6gun Kid : agree they are brilliant at marketing.. but I will spend my money elsewhere. i am sure if a mustang is in your future, you will find it.

@Rainaisabelle : hopefully that abscess bursting will have Roy feeling better asap.

@Tazzie : love how personable (and photogenic) your critters are!

@PoptartShop : glad you had an indoor to ride in, as outside was crazy with the wind.

@rambo99 : do not envy you all that ice - yuck!


Today was farrier day. The whole story is in my journal. All the boys were very well behaved, especially Raven, who didn't bat an eye at the power sander!










I had hoped to ride in the afternoon, but with winds sustained at 20mph and gusts to 40, it just wasn't worth it.

Tomorrow, I head down to Virginia to meet Lani. We are flying to Florida this time!!


----------



## JCnGrace

@Zexious, I'm with @PoptartShop in using too many LOLs. It's all good, exclamation points lets us know your enthusiasm about the subject and LOLs let everyone know the poster is speaking with humor or finds something funny or cute. 

@6gun Kid, sorry the blue roan didn't end up in your pasture.

@Rainaisabelle, as sorry as I am that Roy is dealing with the pain of an abscess at least it's only temporary and he'll feel better after it bursts. I'm glad it's not a permanent thing from his injury.

@Tazzie, cracks me up that Diego has that same look on his face as the last time you braided his mane. LOL I'm amazed about how calm they are with Kaleb's new toy (remote control?) mine would be running out of the barn and then peeking back in to snort at it. I need your kids to come and desensitize the herd. LOL

@PoptartShop, I love Miss Promise's silly faces. What always stands out to me in her close ups is what a soft eye she has. I think you picked a wonderful first horse for yourself! I know, mine hate baby talk but I can't resist pestering them every once while with it. They'd probably be glad to have a normal human being own them. LOL

@rambo99, YIKES! I wouldn't like driving on that. 

@phantomhorse13, I've never seen one of the electric files in use. Do they do a good job? Do they make it too easy to take too much off? Lucky you in getting another FL trip so soon. SAFE TRAVELS!!!!!! And have a good time.


BRRR...! I was not prepared for the cold today. We've been having warm (for Jan.) temps from the upper 40's through the lower 60's here recently and then BAM winter is back. Not that it was all that cold compared to what some of you deal with but jeepers, Mama Nature, how about letting us acclimate by dropping the temps slowly instead of plummeting them overnight! Now let's hope she doesn't seek revenge on me for complaining. LOL


----------



## TuyaGirl

@6gun Kid sorry that you didn't get the horse. In my corner of the world that's a very uncommon colour 
@Tazzie that's such great news!! An arena (indoor or outdoor?) AND a new horse?? So cool!  Glad the trip to Michigan went well, you had a good time, and yes, no to unsupportive people in our lives. A breed of choice issue? No, lol! 
Lovely pictures, the resemblance is astonishing, and the pad looks great  You are getting really good at making those braids!
@rambo99 Great shots! I love how peaceful snow looks by the countryside, I don't have snow where I live, only further North. I have lots of wind though :-( I don't even ride in mud as my mare is not surefooted, so yeah, lol!
@JCnGrace Yeah, I have ONE saddle. One! And getting old, lol! Still no complaints from Tuya, fits reasonably well, but I would not mind having an extra. 
Tuya was never a very affectionate horse, but does not mind my kisses. Some days I think that if I talk to her in baby voice it annoys her. And sometimes when I sing while riding she will act suspicious at first 
Ah, the gloves... I know I need them, but keep forgetting to buy them. It's when I rasp my hand that I remember "darn", lol! 
@phantomhorse13 Glad Raven was good for the farrier, like all your other boys. Being my barn on the top of a high cliff next to the sea, I so get the "too windy" problem :-( At least rain gave you a break to work with all your horses 
@PoptartShop I love that face of Promise! Expressive girl  Bet you missed her, but one day off is also good sometimes. Ugh, don't mention work... Bleh, lol!
So nice that the saddle issue was resolved quickly too!
@Rainaisabelle Oh, no! I hope your boy heals soon and the abcess resolves fast
@Zexious I use them a lot too!! Lol

Nothing really interesting to confess around here, we have a new computer system at work that is far from working properly and boss is going nuts. Lots of testing to do - something that should be made by the IT department imo, but ok... So I am tired to say the least. I want to just sniff my mare, can I, can I? Lol! Seriously, it's always the last thing I do before I leave the barn, but I think we all get that in here 

Have a nice day!!


----------



## PoptartShop

@phantomhorse13 can't wait to read your journal.  LOVE that turquoise on Raven, too. So glad he was good for the farrier!
@JCnGrace I hate when the weather does that. Like can it gradually get colder? LOL. It's crazy cold here today, too. AND WINDY AGAIN!!!!!!! Ugh...over it.
@TuyaGirl ugh, that sucks. New stuff is supposed to WORK! :icon_rolleyes: LOL I do the same thing. I love Promise's scent. I swear they all have their own scents!

I confess, last night was windy which made for an energetic Promise. LOL. But we worked through it. She had some 'baby' moments on the lunge, was a bit overdramatic but then she was fine. I rode as well and she did good. Luckily for the indoor, BUT we still could hear the wind and feel it a bit...it was nuts! 

No riding tonight, BF & I are meeting my parents for dinner after work. Going to Iron Hill.  Yum!

I'm so mad though. It's supposed to rain/snow Saturday, & snow Sunday...I was planning on going on a new trail with Promise.  UGH. I just wanna get her out! It's been awhile...but the weather NEVER cooperates on weekends of course.

So I guess we will try for next weekend, unless the weather changes but it probably won't. *angry face*


----------



## Zexious

@PoptartShop - Ugh! ): I'll keep my fingers crossed that you get some pretty weather and can get the gorgeous mare of yours on a trail ride <3
As an aside: what's Iron Hill? <3

@TuyaGirl - I will never understand people that say horses stink. Horse smell is one of the best in the world! I'll keep you--and all the hurdles with the new computer system!--in my thoughts.

@JCnGrace - What's the temp like in your neck of the woods? I love the winter, provided I don't have to be outside too much... which is probably unavoidable when you've got horses on your property to tend to! What's your favorite season/type of weather?

@phantomhorse13 - Wind is the worst to ride in ): Have a safe flight!

@rambo99 - Eeep! That looks like something I would slip and kill myself on haha. Be safe!

@Tazzie - Wow, so many people are experiencing windy weather. Gross--no thank you! The braids look great! <3

@Rainaisabelle - Poor Roy is having a heck of a time ): Keep us updated!

Not much to confess--we've got some chilly weather (by Texas standards, anyway, which isn't saying much), so I'll be spending the day bundled up inside. Stay warm and safe, everyone <3


----------



## Caledonian

@*TuyaGirl* – I love the smell, especially a sun warmed coat in the summer. Closely followed by their tack and tack rooms…

@*6gun Kid* – Sorry you didn’t get the horse. I like blue roans, i tend to see the colour in ponies rather than horses though. I used to ride a blue roan piebald as child and I’ve never seen one in person since.

@*Tazzie* – I’m not keen on riding in the wind either. Blaze can be funny about it, Toby was terrified by the movement and sound, whereas my mares couldn’t have cared less. Love the braids.

@*Zexious* – What’s chilly for Texas LOL?

@*PoptartShop* – Cute ‘silly face’ she’s such a sweetie and so fluffy!

@*rambo99* – Oh, your photo’s beautiful but really cold looking. What’s it like to ride in those conditions?

@*phantomhorse13* – the turquoise really suits Raven. Safe journey.

@*JCnGrace* – The weather’s been mild here as well and everyone’s saying that we’re going to pay for such a good winter. It’s to get colder at the end of the month, I’ve got my fingers crossed that it isn’t as bad as the severe snow in central Europe.



I confess that I’ve only now recovered from the shock of returning to work after a long holiday LOL. The first day back was hilarious as we were miserable and grumpy. It hasn't helped that we’ve no heating due to building work so we’re cuddling hot water bottles and temporary heaters. Any heat that builds up, escapes as soon as a door is opened. :frown: Honestly, i think it's warmer outside!

I haven’t been able to ride as often as I’d like and what I’ve managed have been short bareback hacks, usually in the field or along tracks. My dad was ill over the holidays which meant that my time was limited.

Hopefully, we’ll do some schooling at the weekend and we’ll be joined by a friend to watch from the ground, before we go out on a longer ride. It’ll depend on the light; if it’s cloudy, it’ll be too dark to be out on the roads. On the plus side it’s to be around 52F/11C.


Have a good day everyone!:smile:


----------



## rambo99

@Caledonian riding in snow fun but footing can be slippery, so walking &trotting only most of time. I have to lunge my horse before I ride this time of year. Have to get him thinking and not just being reactive and super goey.

@phantomhorse13 not liking the ice we got makes doing chores difficult. I've be a bit naughty and only doing chores once a day. So horse's get fed grain just once.Have round bales out so they have hay 24/7. 

Yes snow is beautiful but gets old when its on the ground for 6 to 7 months of the year. Plus it means cold weather sometimes bitter cold like last few days. 

Will maybe have more pictures today providing horse behaves himself.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I confess I visited Roy today in hopes of taking him home but he is still very very sore and I don't feel comfortable putting him on the float at this time with how he is as he still isn't walking very well. Trying to convince my farrier to see him today and fix his feet up


----------



## JCnGrace

@TuyaGirl, I feel you, I've been on a rant lately about how new and improved should be retitled new and more complicated. Instead of being able to do something with one or two clicks of the mouse it takes 4 or 5. Then hubby has been on a rant about the cell phone company doing away with 3G soon and his flip phone and monthly bill of $17.00 will be obsolete. He does not want a smart phone whatsoever!

@PoptartShop, burying your face in their neck and breathing them in is the best! Enjoy dinner with your folks tonight. Are you going out to a restaurant?

@Zexious, the high today is supposed to be 32. It feels colder but I don't know what the temp is with the wind chill. Normally my favorite time of the year is fall but this year wasn't such a nice one. We went from miserable hot in Sept. to cold and wet in Oct. Temps improved for much of Nov. & Dec. but it rained a lot. Our area broke the record for yearly total of rainfall but I couldn't tell you the details of totals. I only half listen to the news. LOL

@Caledonian, what miserable working conditions! I bet it is colder in a big old castle than it is outside. Is your dad feeling better now? So worrisome when those we hold near and dear aren't doing well.


----------



## Caledonian

@JCnGrace - He’s a lot better. I think it was a virus. It took his strength and made him feel awful. 

You’re right it was really worrying. He started to feel unwell in the evening and I’m not very good when the patient is one of my parents so I called a nurse for advice. A doctor called back at 2 in the morning to ask if we wanted a house visit, which was turned down by my dad. I wasn't very happy as i know he's the tough type who’d never admit he’s ill, even if he needed an ambulance. Given that, i decided to stay awake at my parents just in case. Anyway, another doctor arrived at the house the next day to check on him. They’ve kept an eye on him for the past couple of weeks and he's building-up his strength. However, he's not very happy at all the 'medical people' sticking and prodding him and taking blood LOL.


----------



## rambo99

@JCnGrace yep i said yikes when I got up Monday morning ,and everything was covered in ice.
@TuyaGirl i'd take mud right now over snow..would mean it's spring time. Snow is good for a while then it's time for it to go away.


----------



## PoptartShop

@Zexious aw thank you! <3 Ugh, chilly here too & windy. It's even kinda cold in my office, I have my space heater on. :lol: Iron Hill is a brewery and a restaurant. Their food is sooo good. I love their nachos and their burgers.  Their steak is pretty good too. I'm not a beer drinker (I prefer wine) but my BF loves their beer lol. 
@rambo99 yayy please post more pictures! True, I don't really like the snow other than the fact that it's pretty. Otherwise...it's a total inconvenience to me lol.
@JCnGrace OMG yes that's the best!!! And she is sooo warm lol. Yes! Going to Iron Hill.  I want a big fat burger lol.
@Rainaisabelle so sorry about Roy.  I hope the farrier will help him and give him some relief with his feet. I don't blame you, you don't want to stress him out either while he's not feeling well. I love your term for a trailer. Float sounds way better LOL!
@Caledonian oh gosh, I hope you guys get warmed up soon!  I hate being cold! 
I hope your dad feels all the way better soon. He sounds like my father. Stubborn. So is my boyfriend actually. They hate going to the Dr. :icon_rolleyes: Men I tell you! Sounds like it'll be a fun weekend for you! I love 50 degree weather. And yeah, she's suuuper fluffy haha. I'm gonna miss her winter coat when it's gone lol.

I confess, it's almost 3pm & I'm just now eating lunch. I was hoping to eat at like 12 so I'd have a huge appetite for dinner tonight, but oh well. Just so darn busy.

I had to make copies of a Complaint and it was like 2,300+ pages...let's just say I had to hurry and order more paper for the office, and it took forever to organize, and staple everything together. Sheesh. The case had like 15 defendants, that's why I had to make so many copies.


----------



## rambo99

@PoptartShop Not motivated to ride today a real pita to get horse's in barn,slicker than snot. Yeah snow could be gone now i'm over it already. @Zexious easy to end up on the ground with it being so slick. Winters not over yet sure i'll end up slipping falling before it's over. Here's a few pictures of the boys doing what they do best nothing..


----------



## rambo99

@PoptartShop your mare is just adorable love her looks! @Tazzie you have very beautiful horse's . Here's a picture of the sunset this evening. My horse is still standing where he was when i took a picture of him earlier to post on here,lazy bum!


----------



## blue eyed pony

So I disappeared on everyone again! 

I don't remember if I told you guys we'd moved the horses to a different farm. There's a long backstory behind that, ending in my horse getting banned from facilities I was still expected to pay for (entirely the horse's fault, ultimately) and me getting yelled at for bringing her down for the farrier instead of expecting my farrier to work in long grass or on rocks (which my horse can't stand on).

So anyway, this new place is much smaller and has an actual functioning routine instead of people in and out constantly (and many of those people in and out lack the courtesy to leave other people's horses the hell alone!), and my horse is MUCH happier. There is a rule that no one can ride on the property without their own personal accident insurance, which was put in place basically to protect the property owner and make it less likely for riders to try to sue her. She is insured, but this makes her insurance a lot less expensive because there's a lot less risk!

I got myself sorted, joined Equestrian Australia, and after a couple of months off, my horse is coming back into full work  

AND THEN, last night, I had my first lesson in YEARS. My girl was a bit of a stressed out mess to start with, because we trailered about an hour and 15 minutes to get to the lesson and she's off the track so trailering = race day, but then all of a sudden about 5 minutes into the lesson something just clicked, and she relaxed, and the coach LOVES her.

"People train for YEARS to get what you have under you. Your horse is light, forward off the leg, and responsive to your aids. You WANT this. Don't ruin this in the quest to quieten her down. Keep the forward, keep the sensitivity, keep the sharpness. You want that in a showjumper, I want that in a dressage horse. Just keep doing what you're doing and prioritising relaxation, without losing what makes her so brilliant."

These photos are from her first schooling session in months. She was a bit hot and pingy and fizzy but you expect that from a thoroughbred for her first ride back in proper work!


----------



## TuyaGirl

@blue eyed pony oh my, I am sorry you had to go such a rough time at the previous barn. Having hooves trimmed on high grass or rocks? That's new to me, ridiculous. Glad you got the hell out of there and that Ikora is happy now. Wow she is so pretty and tall 
@Caledonian I hope your father improves soon. I hear you on the non cooperative part, my mother is a nervous wreck lately but won't go to doctors and God forbid she takes meds to calm her down just a little bit... 
I had a few days off of work too and I surely didn't miss it. 
@PoptartShop That's a lot of copies to do! I hope work slows down for you. Weekend is almost here, so you can relax with your girl 
@rambo99 Your horses look all fluffy and sweet  Yeah, after all that snow there comes the mud. You must adapt to those conditions or you would not ride at all for months 

To all those speaking of cold and wind, it's going to be like that for the weekend around here. We are under a cold front for some days, but with no wind, so the cold feeling was not harsh. Now the wind increased it, and I didn't miss it at all :-(
Don't know if I have the courage to ride like that, plus Tuya must be blanketed and we never work that hard to keep her warm, so... Meh

Have a great weekend!!


----------



## Zexious

@blue eyed pony - Congrats on a great lesson!
@PoptartShop - Bar food is the best! I'm still struggling to find a "go-to" restaurant here in Texas. Part of me is hoping we move somewhere new before I do, but something tells me we won't be moving on that quickly haha.
2,300+ pages?! How long does something like that take to copy? Holy heck, that must have been your entire day!
@JCnGrace - Fall is my favorite, too. Colorado had some especially lovely autumn days, but so far both of the other places I've lived are a little lacking both in terms of the weather change and the leaves. I love driving through the mountains when the leaves change.
@Caledonian - Not chilly at all, honestly! Right now (before the sun is up) it's like 46F/7C. That's definitely the coldest it's supposed to get all day. 
Getting back into the swing of things after the holidays is always tough and you're totally right--I feel like most are in a bit of a slump at first. But it sounds like you're in for some gorgeous weather. Take advantage of it and have an awesome ride!

Not much to confess here. I hope everyone has a wonderful Friday!


----------



## PoptartShop

@rambo99 aww thank you!! She is very expressive. LOL. Aww they look so cute in the snow.
What a beautiful sunset too, great picture!!! I love it.
@TuyaGirl yes!!!! I already want 5pm lol.  Happy Friday to you as well, I hope you get some horsey time this weekend. <3
@Zexious it took about an hour or so, to print and staple, I had to keep refilling the printer with paper every 5-10mins. :rofl: Same to you!!
@blue eyed pony sorry to hear that about the barn, but I'm glad you are in a much better, happier place now, and so is your horse!  She looks great!!! I love the pictures!! Very true...my OTTB after almost a week off (when I was sick a few weeks ago) was pretty energetic & crazy the first few days she was back into work. :lol: It happens!
So glad things are going well!!

I confess, I'm SUPER happy it's Friday...AND......SO FAR...IT'S NOT SUPPOSED TO SNOW THIS WEEKEND AFTER ALL!!!!!!!!!!!
So I'll be taking Promise out on a trail either tomorrow or Sunday!   It's gonna be cold, but I don't care!

Gonna check out a new park with trails about 10mins from my barn, they have like 6 different trails all marked, and one of them is called Land of Promise. LOL, which I thought was cool. :lol: So that'll be fun, something new for us. She will be happy to get out!

Fingers crossed the weather doesn't change, lol. My luck. :icon_rolleyes: 
I hope today won't be as crazy at work, but we will see. TGIF!!!!!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

@blue eyed pony sad that you had to go through that but your horse is stunning!!! @PoptartShop - I hope you get to ride, looking forward to the update


----------



## JCnGrace

@Caledonian, can't say I blame him because I don't like to get stuck and prodded either. That sounded like a very bad virus though so I'm glad he feels well enough to complain. 





@rambo99, snow is so pretty to look at in pictures but no so much fun when you have to deal with it. That sunset picture is gorgeous! 

@blue eyed pony, good to see you back! The expecting you to pay for facilities but not use them is crazy. Did your old BO think you were just going to go along with that? Glad you got out! Ikora looks so beautiful and YAY for the good lesson. 

@PoptartShop, How was your burger? That was a lot of copies to make! Hope you get your trail ride in this weekend! How cool that Promise has a trail named after her. LOL 

@TuyaGirl, maybe the weather won't be as bad as predicted and you'll get a ride in after all. At least get some Tuya time in even if you don't ride so that it won't make next week seem even longer and more miserable. We all require our horse therapy! LOL 

@Zexious, Colorado is beautiful state! Haven't been since I was a kid but I remember it. Driving up Pike's Peak terrified my mom and the mom of the other family that was with us. Dad had trouble breathing up there but other than that a good trip! 

@Rainaisabelle, did you get Roy home? Not much to confess here. 


The forum is pulling one of it's stunts and not letting me tab down for paragraphs so I hope you can all make sense of this. Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## JCnGrace

Hey, well it came out mostly ok. At least they're divided but they weren't in the reply box so I don't know how it happened but glad it did. LOL


----------



## Rainaisabelle

@JCnGrace - I didn't take him home at this point as he was still really sore, farrier saw him yesterday and reshod him. Thinking of picking him up sunday


----------



## PoptartShop

@JCnGrace it was deliiiish!!!! So good. LOL I know! I hope so, I wanna go so bad! :lol: 
The forum has been wacky lately!
@Rainaisabelle thank you, I hope so too. Poor Roy, hopefully Sunday works out so you can bring him home.

I confess, can it please be 5pm????

Any fun weekend plans anyone?
As for me...just riding, if it does end up snowing at least I have the indoor arena, but I really hope I can go on a darn trail. Crossing my fingers like crazy. We are both getting stir-crazy. :rofl:

Other than that, gonna relax, clean the house, do laundry...the usual. Nothing planned, just how I like it!


----------



## blue eyed pony

Thanks everyone! <3
@JCnGrace - I was FURIOUS. On the one hand it's his property and his liability (and my horse WAS being dangerous) and I understand not wanting Ikora near small children, but on the other, I was being charged through the nose for what was essentially spelling board. A safe lush paddock but NO facilities, not even a place to tie up for the farrier without getting yelled at. My contract said the fee covered all use of ALL facilities. I couldn't use the arena, the tie up, the wash bay, the round pen... any of it. So I was not impressed, and I decided to vote with my feet instead of kicking up a stink.

I would have understood if it was "please don't bring her up while small children are here". That's courtesy, if you have a horse that isn't kid safe. But it was "don't bring her up EVER" and when I was still paying for the facilities... I wasn't okay with that. If it was MY CHOICE not to use them, fine, but it wasn't my choice so I shouldn't have been charged for them. From my perspective anyway.

Ultimately though that mess led us to where we are now. Arena, round pen, tie up/wash bay, OUR OWN tack room (it's tiny but it's enough for us and we can lock it!), on a smaller, much more relaxed farm... where my horse is a lot happier and A LOT less herd bound. Where I feel welcome!

It's getting hard to get vets to come out down here. There's only one large animal vet in town and right now he's only working 3 days a week, END OF STORY, emergencies or no. So in an emergency situation we have to get a different vet, except one is hard to get a hold of, one won't travel to our farm (it's outside their service area), and one, though they're the biggest horse vet in the south west and are VERY good at what they do, is a bit far away for dire emergencies (clinic is 30min away, which is not great if your horse needs the vet RIGHT NOW THIS INSTANT). 

And we just had a colicky horse. For three days. Then she came good for two days, and then yesterday, she was colicky again. Aaaaaaaaand yesterday, we couldn't get a hold of ANY of our vets.

I have a history of not being a great bill payer because I was an idiotic teenager and got in too deep, then stuck my head in the sand. But Mum, whose horse it is and therefore whose BILL it is, has got 30 years history with the local vets and has ALWAYS paid her bills. So it's not a financial/debtor situation in this case, just... lack of vets.

We're not even that remote. Small city of 36k, with a decent sized horsey population.

The horse seems ok now, thankfully, and she DID see a vet (4 different times) during the 3 days she was really ill.

Colic is going around A LOT locally. A local BIG name warmblood farm just lost a young stallion to it, and the coach I rode under the other day told me that one of HERS had just colicked. It's a weird time of year to have a ton of colics (normally it's when the first rains of autumn come and the grass sprouts, they pick up sand with the little green shoots & they colic then... not mid-summer!) but in my quite limited circle, THREE colics within a few days...?

I'm losing my mind with stress because I don't have the money for a vet bill right now and my horse has had a few poops that didn't really look or smell that great... if I had the money I'd drench the heck out of her to hopefully prevent anything from happening but I literally have $5 in my bank account right now and due to my history it's hard for me to get a vet out without paying up front :/ 

Lived and learned and I don't owe any money now, but once bitten, twice shy!


----------



## JCnGrace

No special plans here either @*PoptartShop*. You have 2 whole days before you have to go back to work so enjoy them in whatever way you choose. I know those 2 days fly by for you compared to the other 5 days. 

@*blue eyed pony*, what was she doing that was considered so dangerous? I must have missed it if you talked about it before. Being broke certainly sucks but if you're now debt free hopefully you can start saving some money so that emergencies aren't so devastating. Fingers crossed that you have time to do that. To try to prevent colic make sure Ikora is getting a mostly fiber diet through hay and or grass and is drinking plenty. Adding some extra salt to her diet can help with water consumption. I'm sure you know all that but it never hurts to emphasize it.


Well I knew Mother Nature would be mad at me for complaining! Right before I came to the forum I went to take the dog out and there was snow on the ground. I need to learn to keep my mouth shut and happily accept what is. LOL 


Hubby's mom must have been a terrible cook. She was gone before I ever met him so I don't really know but he likes food prepared in the most terrible ways. Tonight I made my favorite meal, fried chicken, mashed potatoes & gravy, green beans, which is definitely not his favorite so I cooked it more to his liking to get him to eat it. Chicken cooked until it's dried out, thick, lumpy mashed potatoes and the green beans with no ham or bacon and no onions, just heated up out of the can. He won't have a thing to do with gravy no matter what I do to it. I was craving it enough it still tasted good. LOL 


I often wonder how in the heck he developed his taste buds. Most all of his meat has to be burnt. I still can't make cornbread like his mom did because I don't know what she did to get her cornbread "crusty". Ham can't be cooked in with the beans because he doesn't like those kind of beans flavored with anything either. Fried potatoes and toast has to be burnt too. No kinds of food mixed together thus no casseroles or stir fry (I can get him to eat 1 particular casserole as long as I don't fix it but a couple of times a year). He didn't even like spaghetti with meat sauce when we met but I've since cured him of that. The other night I talked him into liking the idea of potato soup for supper and he said the only way he'd eat it was if I cut up the potatoes really small. He has to have ketchup on mac & cheese. Doesn't really like veggies much at all except corn, which he will not eat on the cob. Where oh where did he get such weird tastes? It seems like more and more often I fix what I want to eat and he fixes himself a lunch meat sandwich or a bowl of cereal because the older he gets the worse he's getting about eating an actual meal. Surviving your other half's old age is not for the weak of heart!


----------



## blue eyed pony

@JCnGrace - she almost flattened the farm owner's 9 year old daughter twice. She has a bit of a nasty habit of pulling until she gets free and that's not really ideal anywhere but ESPECIALLY not when the horse is 16.3hh and there's small children around.

She is on free choice hay and not much else right now because she's such a chub!! Plenty of water, she's got a huge concrete cattle trough all to herself.


----------



## blue eyed pony

Double post, I apologise, but here are some photos from our schooling session today  

She felt a bit uncomfortable, so I think she's a little sore and she's going to have a couple of nice easy days


----------



## Zexious

@blue eyed pony - So shiny <3 She's so pretty!
@JCnGrace - Particular foods, and people's aversions or preferences to them, have always fascinated me. I find it so interesting that, collectively, whole cultures can find something delicious but there are a few odd people out who don't like it. I wonder how much of those preferences are, indeed, formed during childhood! 
I'm an extremely picky eater with (admittedly, embarrassingly....) a pretty juvenile palate. It baffles people that I don't like any type of pasta or rice. I'm mostly on the same page as your husband when it comes to gravy, though I have encountered a few brown gravies that I've found enjoyable. I'm also not a big fan of casserole type dishes, probably for the same reason as your husband! Believe me, it drives my boyfriend (who is a "foodie") crazy, too!
Do you generally consider yourself a pretty good cook?
@PoptartShop - Sounds like a nice relaxing weekend--luckily away from that copy machine, right?? 

Not much to report here... The job search has made my life rather dull :')


----------



## JCnGrace

@blue eyed pony, I'm having a hard time wrapping my head around a horse who pulls back from being tied being considered dangerous and banned from the barn facilities. It is an aggravating bad habit but is usually more dangerous for the horse than the human. Really glad you left that place.

@Zexious, I am a good cook on some things and an ok cook on others. I'm limited though because I'm not a chef and don't cook fancy. You come to my house and you'll get a decent country style meal. Oddly enough I can't bake a pie to save my soul. My oldest sister is the best cook in the family, I love to go to her house for a meal. She even makes hamburgers taste better and doesn't add a thing to them that I don't. But she thinks some things I make are better than hers so it's probably just the fact that we get to eat home cooking we didn't have to make ourselves. Not that that always holds true. I will never order meatloaf or spaghetti from a restaurant and I love both.


You sound like his daughters, they are even pickier than he is. The oldest will only eat pizza, hamburgers, hot dogs and mac & cheese. The youngest is a little better as long as you don't put any kind of beans in the dish and no veggies except maybe a couple of bites of salad but prefers to live on fast food. They are both in their 40's LOL. His son on the other hand will eat anything you put in front of him. I hope you take a daily multi-vitamin since you're not getting the nutrition you need from food. 


Have you found anything interesting enough to send them your resume yet?


----------



## blue eyed pony

@JCnGrace - it's not just when she's tied, when she's being really bad. She's done it while leading before. Normally the more I handle her the better she is and every SINGLE incident has been after a period when I hadn't been able to handle her much!


----------



## TuyaGirl

@Rainaisabelle I hope you got to bring Roy home on Sunday 
@PoptartShop I hope that you had a relaxing weekend after all that work, and that you got a great time with Promise. I love how that trail has the same name as hers 
@blue eyed pony I hope Ikora stays healthy and away from colic. So she does not like kids or is just the pulling back? My mare came to me pulling back, we just let her figure it out by herself and it went away. I know the pain of lack of vets, in my case I could never rely on my vet to access in case of emergency I guess, because as he is one of the best ones he is always busy and even out of the country. I have a "backup" vet though, but something tells me I'd rather have him always present
@Zexious I hope you find a really nice job soon 
@JCnGrace Your weather got worst, but your wish towards mine came true, lol!!

Weather was once again terrific!! I only had to dress the jacket after the Sun was down, so two more rides  Saturday I sticked to the arena with BO's daughter, Tuya wanted to go fast all the time, but I still don't feel like catering since the stumble incident, so we just trotted most of the time. When she started to try to drift to the center and raise her head no matter, I ended the session on a good note (making her not drop shoulder). She was never a fan of arena work anyway, so it was good.
Sunday we went for a ride around. The water sprinkles were on, and some hoses had those little holes that make the "shhhh" sound with the water coming out of them, she could care less  The ground was very hard and straight, it was so nice to hear her hooves on it, especially since she was stretching her walk so well. Then walking by the fence a group of people were passing by and a girl took me a lot of pictures. I felt flattered, lol!

Untacking I got a horsey hug! I was scratching her withers with my nails on both sides, and she wrapped her neck around me and pushed me towards her with her face. What a wonderful way to finish the day 

Then it was pants organizing day, because I confess I *might* have too many, ahah.

Have a good Monday!! (bleh)


----------



## 6gun Kid

@JCnGrace your husband would go hungry at my house. My wife is a picky eater, too. Only eats about 6 or 7 things, mostly chicken and salad, food is just not interesting to her. But when I cook (and I do most of the cooking), I cook what I like, how I like. She usually eats it. Except chicken and dumplings and Gumbo. So I make those for my co workers


----------



## PoptartShop

@blue eyed pony she is beautiful, I love the pictures!!  You guys look great!
@JCnGrace OMG LOL! Mother Nature heard you! :lol: That is so funny about your hubby. Geeze, he must like everything crispy. I know a few people that like ketchup on their mac & cheese...I am not a fan. 
I do like my meat well done (except steak, can have a little pink but not much). Like my burgers HAVE to be well done, NO pink ever.
But dried out chicken and lumpy mashed potatoes???? Did he bump his head? LOL! :rofl: That is too funny! Whatever makes them happy right lol. She probably wasn't the best cook!
@Zexious job hunting is really stressful. I hope you find something soon.  It's a pain.
@TuyaGirl SO jealous you had nice weather. Can we trade? LOL. I'm glad you got to ride!!!! YAY! What a good girl to not care about the sprinklers. Awww!! That's so nice they took pictures. <3 Horsey hugs are the best, I'm so happy you got to spend time with your girl!! LOL you can never have too many pants!

I confess, I DID NOT get to go on a trail this weekend...MOTHER NATURE FAILED ME...it said no snow, then it ended up changing and on Saturday night it began, and all into yesterday...we got a few inches.
The ground was wet & icky, so I didn't ride.

I rode Friday night & Saturday though. Both cold, but we rode in the big outdoor arena on Saturday. It was a nice day.
Yesterday I just visited Promise, it was my first time seeing her in the SNOW (I got her in May).

Some pictures...couldn't help but take a lot, she was so cute. The 3rd picture is my favorite, it came out pretty decent!
I just hungout with her in the pasture. <3 Look at her silly face! :rofl: 

PS that is the whitest I've seen her legs in awhile!!!!!!!!! Mud is finally drying out.


----------



## JCnGrace

@TuyaGirl, who knew I was a weather wizard? LOL Glad you had a good weekend and got to ride. 

@6gun Kid, that's the way it works about 85% of the time but every once in a while I feel like being nice. Since I'm not as picky as he is I still find it palatable just not as good as it could be. It's awesome you can cook, hubby can't and has no interest in learning how. I even have to talk him through boiling an egg. EVERY TIME!


----------



## JCnGrace

@PoptartShop, you snuck in while I was typing. Yes, I'm that slow. LOL Promise looking beautiful, as usual. I like that 3rd picture the best too. It's good you got one day of riding in even though you didn't get to go on The Promise Trail. There's always next weekend.


----------



## PoptartShop

@JCnGrace yeah hopefully, well, not this weekend (it says 6+in of snow...prob won't get that much, but it will snow again) so maybe the weekend after that one. :lol: LOL! Aw thank you <3

I confess, I had a crazy morning. I woke up with an upset stomach, so I took some Pepto & I'm fine. Went to work. Then I get a call from my boyfriend that he got in a car accident as I was pulling up to work, MINOR, everything's fine. Barely any damage, but gosh it freaked me out when he told me, of course my mind goes to the worst possible thing.

He saw the light turn green and started going, but the person in front of him didn't move, she was still stopped, therefore he tapped her bumper.
He told me it was like a reflex, like he saw the green light and just went. I've had it happen before, but at a red light when the TURNING light turned green, I though it was my light and I went lol (didn't hit anyone though as nobody was in front of me luckily). 

The lady turned out to be 6mos pregnant with TWINS, so she was a bit freaked out at first he said, but then she was fine. WHEW. Cops came, did a report, and they called insurance. She told him since her car barely has any damage (a little scratch and some paint missing), it can probably be handled without insurance interfering. But he made a claim anyway, I told him he should to cover himself in case.

His truck will be fine though, I referred him to my body-shop guy who took care of me in all my accidents and everything will be fine. Nothing major. He's driving it, it just has a little dent.

Then work had to be extra busy, ah! Ready for 5pm so I can go see my horse! Gonna ride her tonight. She's had 2 days off, so she could use the work  
It's gonna be cold (like less than 30 degrees lol) but I am layering up. The indoor keeps things warm but I wish it was actually heated lol.

Happy Tuesday....oh how I wish it was FRIDAY!


----------



## Tazzie

@phantomhorse13, thank you! Izzie can be unphotogenic at times, but I just post the good ones haha! Yay for the farrier day! I'm glad you're FLYING instead of driving!

@JCnGrace, I laughed when I saw that too! He's a goof! I honestly wasn't sure how Diego would do. I was glad I was nearby just in case. He didn't even snort, just watched with interest. I knew Izzie wouldn't care, but we still aren't totally sold she's good in cross ties and this isn't just some honeymoon period (these are her first times in cross ties, and ex friend taught her she could break halters when straight tied). The toys are remote control and he loves them! Haha! They make quick work of desensitizing, that's for sure! So I laugh at your posts. I'm a picky eater myself, but man. I'm not nearly as picky as all that! If dishes have things I don't like, I just pick them out. I have a BIL who has very few foods he eats too.

@TuyaGirl, it'll be an outdoor to start. Right now having safe footing is good enough! I would literally ride in the rain if I had to, I just don't have anywhere safe! Thank you about the braids! YAY for all the ride time!! I'm so happy for you!

@Poptartshop, I'm glad you've gotten so much ride time in! YAY! I love all the pictures! <3

@Zexious, thank you! I do like the braids  I hope you have luck in your job search soon!!

@Caledonian, yeah, when I'm in the saddle with Izzie in the wind it's one thing, but bareback I'm not nearly as secure. And Diego we just don't know well enough to know if he's ok or not. I just didn't feel up to taking the chance! I hope your building is warm now!! I hope your dad is also better.

@Rainaisabelle, I hope Roy feels better soon. I'm glad they are home now!

@rambo99, I love all the pictures! I must have clicked on the wrong tab when I wrote up my part because I apparently didn't tag you in my last post! I keep two tabs open so I can scroll and reply in a second tab. I'm sorry! Thank you about the compliment on my babies  and you can send that snow here! We were promised six inches of snow this past weekend. We got maybe an inch and rain. I was NOT happy. We have so much mud I can't stand it.

@blue eyed pony, I'm glad you found a better facility.


Sorry for the mini break from responding! Work got a bit crazy (still is) and I never really had a bunch of time to sit and type out responses!

Not a whole lot to really report though. We had gone down to ride last week and realized Diego had a sore muscle. Nick didn't want to ride him (rightfully so, he was not happy with the ouchy muscle on his chest). So Izzie and I did a thing. No, we aren't ready for this in the least... but Izzie is THE pickiest horse I have ever met in my life. So I'll need a good year of just walking her with this on before she'll actually be ready to accept working in it (least that's the time I'm giving myself; hoping we can earn it in a year or so!)






The next day I brought Izzie's Back On Track sheet down for little man. They both desperately need the chiro (seeing him on the 26th), so until then we are working to alleviate sore muscles on Diego (he's massaged too... SPOILED). He's obviously not unsupervised while wearing it since it's HUGE on him.



















Izzie was proud of how dirty she got herself haha!










This weekend we were supposed to get SIX INCHES of snow. I was ECSTATIC! A break from MUD!!! HAHAHAHAHA! Mother Nature HATES us. It snowed a pathetic amount Saturday, RAINED Saturday night, and gave us another pathetic dusting on Sunday. So you know what the snow did? Added a slick layer on top of slick mud. No riding for the foreseeable future. Oh, and rain on Thursday and Saturday. Ef you mother nature.

Evidence of the pathetic snow when we went down Sunday afternoon.




























We DID manage to bring hay down this weekend. Nick got majority of it down on Saturday before church (I had my hair cut off and colored lol). We really shouldn't have brought the rest down Sunday, but I'm glad we did. It's done. I will say I HATE how my phone/the barn makes the hay look so brown. It's not. They hay is so soft and looks just how you'd want decent hay to look. Alas, it looks crappy in these pictures.










I do have epic farm hands though 



















Daddy is a softie and insisted Diego needed his blankie. He WAS rather happy to have the Back On Track sheet put on, and actually thought about biting me when I took it off. So I relented. He's one satisfied pony.










And I have the spookiest horses in the whole wide world :rofl:






I'm working long hours today and tomorrow. Farrier Friday, then our annual banquet in Louisville. My mom is coming down Friday to babysit. But no riding till who knows when. I think Nick might start jamming out some overtime to get an arena done. He knows I'm about to lose my mind haha!


----------



## rambo99

@Tazzie didn't notice i don't come on this thread everyday so miss stuff then have to play catch up on reading. I'd gladly send you our snow if i could yeah mud stinks and is messy love how dirty izzie got herself lovely mud color. Riding here has been hit and miss since we got the ice storm. Got out yesterday for a short ride dirt road that gets us to the trails is pretty much a skating rink. So had to turn around an ride home.


Power line is tough going with the ice layer on top of the snow,so walking only yesterday. Supposed to get artic air so temps will dip well below zero starting tomorrow then really plumit this weekend. So hubby is going to put out 4 round bales tonight hopefully that will last till it warms up again.Bobcat is hard to get started when it's well below zero...been there done that no fun. Got to get out and get horse's blanketed for the very cold temps,since they aren't thriving like i'd like them too.

Some pictures from yesterdays ride,was beautiful out even though everything is coated in ice. So if it isn't mud keeping one from riding it's ice. Also a picture of my boy before the ride,he doesn't look real great.
@PoptartShop your mare is soooooo darn cute that face is very loveable!:Angel:


----------



## JCnGrace

@PoptartShop, do you think you were having a premonition this morning? Glad it turned out better than it could have and no one was injured. 

We were supposed to have a warm-up before it turned cold again this weekend. Didn't happen yet. 

Since your ready for the weekend in only 2 days since the last one I think you need to become independently wealthy so you can quit work. Wouldn't that be nice? I'll keep my fingers crossed that you win the lottery or the Publishers Clearing House $5,000.00 a week for life. 

@Tazzie, OH IZZIE just look at you! LOL That's what I say to mine when they come in looking like her. Right now that is TJ and Cloud with the rest of them being fairly clean except for their lower legs. I think Diego likes his blankie much better than his braids. LOL

I have particular foods I don't like, I'm sure most everyone does. You will never catch me drinking milk or even a milkshake although ice cream is a different story just don't expect me to clean up the melted stuff at the bottom of the bowl, or fish or seafood or a raw tomato or cooked spinach. BUT, lets take ham & beans for example, he likes beans and he likes ham but throws a fit over them being cooked together. Years ago when you bought a package of dried beans they'd come with this little packet of ham flavoring and he was good with that so it's not the flavor ham adds to the beans that he doesn't like. Sometimes I think he pulls this crap just to drive me insane and I don't have a long ways to get there the way it is. LOL

@rambo99, he still looks much better than he did when you started your thread about him. I realize he has the winter fuzzies but I still think he looks more filled out over his hips which doesn't usually get camouflaged by winter hair.



Speaking of food we almost took a new road in our eating habits today. I'd been wanting to make a trip to Bedford because I needed to go to Rural King and while I was there could stop at Penney's to replace the lost bra and needed a couple of things from Walmart. Bedford also happens to be the home of my favorite Chinese place and I was REALLY looking forward to eating there because it's been ages plus a day to myself. So told hubby yesterday I was going today and he decides he needs to go too. I think I must have given him a dirty look because he said "I suppose you're wanting to eat at your cat place" all snotty like because he has it in his mind that he hates eating there although on the rare occasion I can get him to go he finds plenty of things he likes to eat (don't ask, I don't know) and I told him that was the plan. At first he said he'd just make another trip up there and then a little later he comes up with a plan of dropping me off at the cat place while he went to Steak & Shake. Us eating at 2 different restaurants is the new road we almost went down. LOL Ended up we compromised and went to a restaurant we could both live with but I still didn't get an afternoon to myself or get my Chinese food! 

I confess that I caved today and opened up the gate beside the barn to let the herd take the short cut. I was in hurry to get chores done early so we could start our expedition. And then you guys aren't going to believe this! Frecks was trying to get through the fence so she could come in the same way. Had her chest against it and was pushing for all she's worth. Either this cold weather is giving her a serious case of brain freeze or she's getting senile. Can horses even get senile in their old age? She will be turning 25 next month after all. So I had to walk out there and bring her & Thunder (because of course he's not going to lead the way something might jump out and eat him) through their gate which is a shorter distance to their part of the barn than where she was trying to go through the fence. I'm still stumped on WTH she was thinking. CRAZY!!! So much for trying to hurry through chores, I was probably out there twice as long as it normally takes. LOL


----------



## Rainaisabelle

@PoptartShop - Glad everyone is okay but I definitely see why you were so anxious!!
@Tazzie - Blah to all the rain and mud
@JCnGrace - Hahaha! Interesting thought about horses going senile

I confess both horses are home now, Theo had a pampering today with lots of deep conditioning of his mane and tail plus getting rid of a lot of red dirt.
Hes now rugged up getting ready for our show season to begin in a couple of weeks.
Roy however is still a bit lame mostly when turning rather then on the straight, he is also rugged up but will be getting another 2-3 weeks off depending on how he is feeling.


----------



## PoptartShop

@JCnGrace LOL I know, yesterday was a stressful day at work so that's why I already want the weekend. :sad: Ugh! I wish I'd win ahaha. Yeah, yesterday just felt like an odd day where things would go wrong. :O OMG your hubby is so picky. LOL. I am picky too but not that picky haha. It's good you compromised, but I hope you find time to get your Chinese food fix in!
Oh my gosh about Frecks! :lol: She may be going senile hahaha. What a silly horse!! LOL so much for that right haha.
AAAND I think I say LOL too much!
@rambo99 awww thank you!! <3 Aww he looks good! I love the pictures. The first one is my favorite with his ears pointed forward! 
@Rainaisabelle sooo happy to hear the boys are back home with you. I'm sure Theo loved that pamper session! The few weeks off will be good for Roy, he can enjoy his little vaca. I hope he continues to feel better. 
@Tazzie that bareback pad looks so comfortable! Izzie looks good in the video, it looks like she's trying to figure it out but you guys look good! Look at those leg yields!  Aww, poor Diego. I hope he feels better, and the chiro will be a big help for him. Omg he looks so cute in that sheet! :lol: Izzie is like...yeah I got dirty, you mad mom? LOL.
Yeah, the snow is good because it gives you a break from the mud. I HAVE to admit, I've never seen Promise's legs so clean and her socks so white. :lol:
That does suck it rained more than it snowed, back to mud again. :icon_rolleyes: It's supposed to do the same here this weekend, SNOW and then rain. -_- Not happy. Look at all that hay!! Spoiled ponies. And such cute farm helpers!
I love how unbothered they were. :rofl: So funny, Diego's face looking up at Nick LOL. And the arena will be amazing!!!!

I confess, I'm super excited to go grocery shopping at BJ's after work (I love buying stuff in bulk!), I know I'm an old lady at heart, then we are going to Texas Roadhouse for dinner. Their rolls are to DIE FOR. :lol:

Yes, it's like 9am & I'm already thinking about dinner.


----------



## JCnGrace

@Rainaisabelle, it will certainly be a lot handier having them at home. OK so maybe more work but you'll be saving drive time and it about evens out in the end. 
@PoptartShop, I love Texas Roadhouse! And, yes I eat too many rolls and then can't finish my dinner. You just made me hungry too!


----------



## Zexious

@PoptartShop - What is BJ's?  
@Rainaisabelle - Glad to hear Theo is home, and keeping poor Roy in my thoughts </3
@JCnGrace - Wanting to eat at two different restaurants is something I can relate to! Boyfriend /loves/ Asian food, wile I struggle to find things on the menu I really enjoy. What do you generally get at Chinese places? So far we've found one good Vietnamese restaurant, but all of the other Asian joints are really, really lacking and everything I order disappoints me. 
ps, I knew the shortcut was eventually coming  I wouldn't be able to say no, either!
@rambo99 - Love the fuzz <3
@Tazzie - Poor Diego ):

Not much to confess here, really. 
Boyfriend and I went to see Aquaman today. It was cute, but definitely weak in terms of DC movies. I've been feeling real, real down haha ugh. 
I recall posters asking about seeing a professional and possibly consider medication but with no income and no insurance (hurray for no job) that's really not an expense I want to take on right now. I've seen psychologists in the past, as depression is something I've dealt with for years now, but I'm pretty hesitant to introduce any sort of medication into my life. Regardless, given the aforementioned circumstances it just sort of "is what it is" until things turn around. Hopefully soon!


----------



## phantomhorse13

I confess, I got back from Florida yesterday afternoon, but have not had a chance to get those rides written about or get caught up on this thread. 


With ugly weather due tomorrow, I got saddle time while I could. The whole story is in my journal.

I started with Phin:



















Next was George on his own:









Then Raven got taught how to be ponied:









I hope to get more saddle time tomorrow, assuming the weather cooperates..


----------



## JCnGrace

@Zexious, this particular restaurant is a buffet so I sample a lot of different things. General Tsao's Chicken is usually pretty good, a little spicy but not gulp your drink hot. If I order off a menu at a regular type restaurant I usually get pork lo mein. Upscale Asian restaurant a beef dish. 

I'm sure being between jobs is not helping your depression. Be kind to yourself and try to spend an hour or so of your day doing whatever your heart desires. Maybe that will recharge your batteries a little. If you feel you need it seek help! I'm sure there are some free programs out there somewhere. If you ever need an ear I can listen. 
@phantomhorse13, welcome back! Hope you had a better trip home this time!

I think I'm senile right along with Frecks. Got off the 4-wheeler at the barn today and something just didn't feel right. Look down and I had forgotten to exchange house slippers for mud boots while I was in the garage. LOL


----------



## TuyaGirl

@PoptartShop Aww, such lovely pictures! Well, you still got the chance to ride, so not all was lost.
About your bf's accident, that must have been scary and stressful, especially since the lady was pregnant. Glad all was good in the end and no one was hurt. 
Every single Monday, in the first 5 minutes into work I think if it's Friday already, so I get you 
@Tazzie Sorry to hear about Diego's sore neck. How did you notice that? Because I like to learn those things  You got the chiro appointment, so that's good. 
I am sorry that the weather has been bad and against riding, but at least you got the hay 
I hope you have fun at the annual banquet 
@rambo99 I think your horse is looking great!
@Rainaisabelle Glad to hear that Roy is home close to you. Much easier to monitor him
@Zexious I am so sorry that you are going through a hard time. I hope that things turn around for the best soon, from the bottom of my heart
@phantomhorse13 You do good to enjoy the good weather as long as you can, before it gets worst 
@JCnGrace Poor Frecks, lol! Some brain cell froze there  Now honestly I think it's quite possible that older horses can experience dementia. I've read about it somewhere if I am not mistaken, but Internet has lots of fake information, so...
The slippers incident could perfectly happen to me It's a sign you have your horses outside your door, I would love that!

Nothing interesting to confess really, for the most I hate to say it, my throat is getting a little sore, and I don't want to be sick on the weekend. There's a high possibility of rain, but I still prefer to be sick on a Monday, not on my leisure time... It's a wait and see... I feel grumpy already


----------



## phantomhorse13

@JCnGrace : trip home was totally uneventful, thank goodness. got a good laugh out of your slipper story - weren't your feet cold??

@TuyaGirl : lots of vitamin C and good thoughts for not being sick!!


Today I got everyone worked because the weather held off! The whole story is in my journal.

George:



















Phin:



















Raven went on his first solo trail ride!










Snow is supposed to start any time and nobody seems to know how much to expect, so I am not expecting saddle time tomorrow..


----------



## JCnGrace

@TuyaGirl, hopefully you're not getting sick! Tonight on Wheel of Fortune they were showing footage of Pat and Vanna in different spots in your country. It looked beautiful. Yes, I'm very lucky to have a place that accommodates the herd. Other than keeping my pony at my brother's place when I was a kid I don't know any different. Even then I had to take care of and provide for not only my pony but the one he got for his kids too. To be fair he did feed and water them during the week when I couldn't be there but he never carted out one scoop of poop from their barn. I'd also keep her at our house during school breaks and summers but we didn't have a permanent set-up for her at our house. 
@phantomhorse13, hard to believe you don't already have snow up in your neck of the woods. Thank goodness for uneventful trips, huh? 

Since I keep my mud boots out in the unheated garage my clue should have been why my feet weren't cold instead of why are the rocks hurting my feet. LOL 

We still don't have our computer issues solved. New hard drive and lots of headaches later we are still going through our data allowance like mad. Of course hughesnet says it's nothing on their end but it sure seems fishy that all these problems started after upgrading from gen 4 to 5.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I confess Roy is looking a lot better, still lame but it seems to be when he over exerts and bucks and carries on and it’s only a small limp so he appears to be recovering! Young Theo is doing well aswell he had a good scrubbing when we got home as he was covered in red dirt


----------



## rambo99

Thought i'd share a picture from a few days ago really beautiful with trees all frosted. Stayed like that most of day,roads were also slicker than snot that day.


----------



## PoptartShop

@JCnGrace OMG! :rofl: That is just hilarious, I had to laugh out loud LOL. Is that karma for calling Frecks senile? LOL, jk! Ouch though, I'm sure your feet hurt! Ugh that sucks about the computer problems.  I hope it gets figured out soon. I feel like whenever there's an update, bugs are inevitable!

@rambo99 wow, it looks beautiful!! 

@phantomhorse13 awww, so glad you got to work everyone. And Raven on his first trail ride, that is AWESOME!! Going to read your journal after this post!
So lucky no snow...it started at like 8 last night here! We only got an inch though.

@TuyaGirl Yeah, he's fine, ugh it definitely scared me though. Whew. Oh no, I hope you aren't getting sick. :sad: Noooo! Crossing my fingers you won't be sick over the weekend. That won't be fun at all! 

@Rainaisabelle aw that's good, FINALLY Roy is making some headway. I hope he continues to improve. <3 I'm glad Theo is doing well also, I'm sure he loved getting all clean!

I confess, I AM HAPPY IT'S FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
My boss is going through a phase I guess (that's what 2 of my coworkers said, and they've worked here like 10+ years), because ALL WEEK LONG he's been...micro-managing. Popping in, seeing I'm busy...clearly...not caring, and then having the nerve to ask me 'what's making you so busy?' or he will act like you don't know what you're doing & he knows 'everything'. Stuff like that. Just pesty I guess? The attorney I work directly under is extremely busy, so that makes ME busy...I felt like my boss is just annoying everyone this week. Funny, he left at like 4:30 yesterday...we were happy he was gone, then snuck back in at like 5:15, then stayed til almost 6...I ended up leaving at 6 last night because I had to work late due to a filing. 

I did get to work Promise last night though. I was tired, & got to the barn later than usual, but I did get to work her before it started to flurry. 
Gonna rain ALL weekend. At first it said snow, but now rain lol. :icon_rolleyes: UGH, more mud. Gonna be very cold too. Yay! TOTAL sarcasm.

Gonna work her again tonight, and all weekend. I REALLY wanna ride outside...but if I have to use the indoor, I will. Sigh!
Looks like I won't be going on a trail ride anytime soon LOL, the weather just doesn't like me lately.

Sorry for blabbing, just one of those weeks. :|

Picture came out a bit blurry, but Promise says happy weekend everyone!!


----------



## Zexious

@PoptartShop - Happy Friday to you!
Interesting little anecdote about your boss! Maybe he just recently had a review or audit, and that's what's prompted the sudden (but shortlived) change in behavior. I'd see similar things in the restaurant world all the time.
That's a really big bummer about the weather, but at least you've got an indoor to ride in when the weather's crappy! Better than the alternative, even if it's not quite as fun.
Give that pretty mare a big kiss for me!
@rambo99 - Those photos really are beautiful! You're making me all nostalgic for Colorado winters.
@Rainaisabelle - Glad to hear Roy is on the mend! I hope he's 100% here soon!
@JCnGrace - Ugh, technology. x.x I feel like those issues really are never ending!
@phantomhorse13 - Such beautiful photos, as always! I'm especially fond of the second to the last one--that river is such a beautiful, rich color! (Though, I just scrolled back up and the first one is really lovely, too!) You live in such a scenic area <3
@TuyaGirl - Thank you, that really does mean a lot! I'm sure everyone is getting tired of my whining, haha!
And uuughh nooooo! I hate that feeling of waking up with just a hint of a tickle in my throat, and knowing that the full blown cold/flu/what-have-you is inevitable. Get lots of liquids, and let us know if you were able to escape with minimal downtime.


Nothing to confess here, but I did want to wish everyone a very happy weekend! <3


----------



## JCnGrace

@Rainaisabelle, glad to hear Roy is doing better. Did Theo find a nice bare spot to roll in as soon as you turned him loose after bathing? 

@rambo99, those pictures really are beautiful. Snow, ice, frost is so pretty when your warm and looking out at it but dealing with it for driving or doing chores is ugly. 

@PoptartShop, LOL I know. You'd think I'd learn to keep my mouth shut because whatever I say always comes back to bite me in the butt!

I have a hard time dealing with micromanagers aka hubby. At least I can tell him to go away and leave me to it but not so easy for you to do when it's a boss. Do you ever want to stick your fingers in your ears while singing "LA LA LA LA" when he starts in? Not that I'm advising you to do that. LOL 

Hope you get some good Promise time in this weekend!

@Zexious, I know, but it still pees ya off when it happens. LOL

Happy weekend to everyone!

I did some cleaning in the mini lot today in prep for the lousy weather we're supposed to get tomorrow. Rain most of the day and turning to snow later. We are right on the line where we could get either the 1 - 4 inches or the 4 - 8. Let's hope for the former. Anyway, I got all the old inedible (to very picky little squirts) hay raked out of their stalls and around their outside hay feeder so it wouldn't get all trampled down into the ground which is then a bear to get dug out. Neither Frecks nor I had a senior moment so it was a good day. LOL


----------



## rambo99

@JCnGrace,yep beautiful to look at no fun to deal with doing chores i've have slipped and fell now several times on the ice @Zexious Yes it's beautiful till you deal with it day after day, been to cold to ride highs single digits below zero. I'm getting rather bored and sick of winter already. Tonight it's already 20 below zero and dropping will probably be 30plus below zero by morning ridiculously cold! 
@PoptartShop, i just love that mare of yours you need to send her to me,she would look very good in my barn and pasture...if she goes missing don't come looking here. A picture of our ridiculously cold temps!!! My palomino is shivering he's so wimpy, now i have to go blanket him and freeze my fingers off doing up straps..


----------



## Zexious

@rambo99 - Wow, that is really cold! Where do you live that you get winters that frigid?
I've generally found the cold not to be terribly bothersome, as I've had a heated indoor almost my whole life. So, unless it dropped below zero for several days at a time (which was a rarity for where I lived, it maybe happened once a season), the winter months were mostly a nonissue. 
I personally find them preferable to the 110+ summer days, which are equally as impossible to ride in haha! But that's probably a matter of preference. 
Stay warm and stay safe!
@JCnGrace - Did you end up getting lots of snow? Are you staying bundled up? Anymore internet troubles?

Nothing really to confess here. Just the same ol', same ol'! 
Anyone have any fun plans for the upcoming week? c:


----------



## TuyaGirl

@JCnGrace Glad you enjoyed what you saw of my little country  We had The wheel of fortune going on Tv many years ago, but was always inside studio. I tried to look for it, and I think they went to the Azores island? Captain Evil was there a couple years ago and loved it! Good you and Frecks didn't have more oops moments, lol!
@Rainaisabelle Glad to read Roy seems to be on the mend 
@rambo99 Absolutely gorgeous pictures / trees, although yeah, I understand why you would be tired of it.
@PoptartShop blab all you want, lol! Ah, bosses... Mine is a know it all, on top of all her faults. She makes my days look endless :-( At least yours has ups and downs. I am sorry about the rain, but it's great to have an indoor arena where to enjoy your girl 

@Phamtomhorse13 I hope all the boys were good for you on your rides 
@Zexious you are welcome! Isn't this a ramdom confession thread? We are here for you 

Thanks everyone for the get well wishes. Must have worked because I got better  I tried to fight it strongly since first signs and so far so good.
Saturday rained all day, along with very strong wind, so I didn't even bother going to the barn. 
Sunday, although the wind was still awful, the rain stopped, so I got to hang around a little bit with Tuya. BO advised not to put her out by herself because she could play some trick and slip, so I took her grazing on the lead line. She spent the whole time in "OMG WHAT'S THAT???" mode, lol! She really does not like wind. And her eyes get all watery. Then I cleaned her hooves, put some ACV on them, as she has a little bit of separation at the quarters, gave her a good rub underneath her jaw that she likes, and that was it :-(

As the equestrian world is very small, the man that sold her to me was at the barn Saturday to leave a mare for BO's son to break. After I brought her we emailed a couple times about her and how things were going, but with time and life, we never spoke again. Both BO and his son were all amused telling me the man could not believe his eyes when they told him Tuya was still there, lol! He said she looked great, and was inside her stable with her for a while. I guess that when I told him I would keep her forever her didn't believe in me. Because that's how it unfortunately works around here: almost no one keeps the oldies :-(
Like Sunday morning, some man went to pick a mare that BO sold, and you should see the terror and astonishment on one of them's face when he saw that Tuya was barefoot. She was pawing at the door and he looked. Then kept repeating to BO "so you have one barefoot?", or "this one has no shoes, weird". BO didn't respond, lol! The know it all didn't even know she is mine and honestly I didn't care to answer 

Did any of you see the lunar eclipse? I would love to, but in here it was at 3am or so... :-(

Annnd that's all for now, have a good day


----------



## JCnGrace

@rambo99, WOW! I'm a wuss and not too sure I'd have horses or anything that required outdoor chores if I had to deal with those temps every winter. BRRRR!!!!
@Zexious, hard to say what we exactly ended up with because of blowing wind. I'm going to guess it was 3 or 4 inches. Some places you can still see grass tops, others it's a foot deep. Getting some flurries at the moment. 
@TuyaGirl, glad you're holding off your cold. How old is Tuya? Do you think she remembered her previous owner? 

I'm not sure where they were but at the end of the show it showed clips of them standing at different landmarks, tourist attractions, etc... 

I forgot the eclipse was last night so didn't see it. Was up most of the night and in and out with the dog but every time I went out it was almost like daylight so the eclipse must have snuck in and out while I wasn't looking. 

I've nothing to confess. What with the weather we've been staying in as much as possible which equals nothing new or exciting. LOL


----------



## rambo99

@Zexious live in Minnesota were in for even colder weather later this week. Wind chills of 46 below zero thats is ridiculously cold. Have a dentist appointment Friday with that kind of cold, think I'll reschedule it. If I were to break down wouldn't take long to be in serious trouble with those temperatures. 
@TuyaGirl yeah its pretty but I'm ready for spring been to darn cold to ride. Doesn't look to promising for riding this week. Glad you were able to get out to see tuya always nice to get horsey time.

Confession I let my horse be cold over the weekend, went to blanket him and he took off. Then he wouldn't let me catch him. After 10 minutes of trying to catch him I said heck with it, told him be cold then. 

Not sure what I'll do with them for the dangerously cold wind chills Thursday into Friday. Maybe bring them in the barn.


----------



## rambo99

Double post!


----------



## PoptartShop

@Zexious yeah, or maybe he's just going through something, not sure. Today he is less annoying...but still annoying. And I gave her lots of kisses!! I hope you had a good weekend. No plans here, just working & riding. Same old stuff.

@JCnGrace LOL yes, all the time! :lol: I just wanna mute him, if I could I would! But aw that's good you got some stuff done, I hope the snow wasn't too bad. Ugh. 

@TuyaGirl so glad you are feeling better.  Omg, Promise doesn't really like the wind either. Last night it was sooo windy. She was just so energetic & on edge. Awww that is awesome he got to see Tuya. I wonder if she remembered him. :O LOL, geeze it's like they never saw a horse barefoot before huh! Nope, I didn't see anything. :/ Just a full moon haha.

@rambo99 LOL he was like screw this blanket! :lol: I'm sure he regretted it afterwards! I wouldn't have kept chasing him either. Like, you wanna be cold? Okay then, that's on you buddy! :lol: Aww. Yeah maybe bring them into the barn, this way nobody can refuse a blanket or run off haha. Awww thank you <3 LOL you are too kind!!! I am so over this cold weather. It's like 12 degrees today.

I confess, it was yet another crappy weekend (weather-wise). Rained Saturday, & was SUPER cold & windy yesterday...I worked Promise anyway though.

Last night she was pretty energetic & easily spooked, because of the crazy crazy winds, there were some odd noises in the indoor arena.
But we got through it and had a good lunge session.
I am giving her the night off; plus it'll be like...10 degrees later, NO THANKS. LOL. :icon_rolleyes: She's all nice & warm in her blanket. 

Tomorrow it'll be like 25 degrees, not as cold. Ugh, still hate it!

I gave her a huge peppermint stick. She was happy lol.

Nothing to really confess...just another busy workday. Happy Monday everyone!


----------



## phantomhorse13

@*JCnGrace* : amazing how "upgrading" is really code for creating brand new problems! hope you figure out the source of your data leak. did you get a lot of snow?

@*Rainaisabelle* : glad Roy is doing better.

@*rambo99* : very pretty pictures - from inside a warm house!! -20 is no joke (and why I could never live in Minnesota!!). if your horses are running from the blankets, they can't be that cold - what jerks!

@*PoptartShop* : micromanaging is SO frustrating - I hope your boss is better this week. glad you got some horsey time despite the crazy weather.

@*Zexious* : I agree that water color is amazing, so its very ironic (and sad) that the color is due to pollution - it's a sulphur creek, meaning it is mine run-off water. It looks very pretty but smells bad if you get close and nothing can live in it.

@*TuyaGirl* : glad you are feeling better! I sympathize about horses who don't like wind, as several of ours get very silly when its windy.


Momma nature is angry, as the weekend storm turned out much worse than expected. Instead of being buried in the foot of snow forecast, we got 4 inches of snow and then 1.30 inches of rain.. melting the snow down to about 2 inches of mush. That mush has now frozen solid, as temps are in the single digits with real feels in the negative teens thanks to a raging wind. DH had to use the skid loader to break up some of the ice in the paddocks yesterday!

But the terrible weather meant I had a good excuse to stay inside and get pics and video edited. So the latest Florida story is now in my journal.

The first day I rode Mu:

































The second day I rode Fluffy:

































I also got Duroc out for a ride off the farm:


----------



## phantomhorse13

I did get a bit more saddle time at the end of last week. The whole story is in my journal.


Friday, I rode Hombre. 



















On Saturday, I cajoled DH into riding in the morning. First up was Phin.



















Next up was Raven.









:cowboy:


----------



## PoptartShop

@phantomhorse13 Your pictures always come out great!!! I love it! You and the horses are like super photogenic. So awesome. And yuck about the darn weather. Booo. Mother Nature has been doing a terrible job lately!! So great that you get to ride all these different horses. I love all the pictures and the videos. Looks like some amazing rides!! Totally living vicariously through you. :lol: <3 

I confess, my boss is okay today...he just said we can leave at 3. I guess because it's so cold outside? Not sure, didn't really give us a reason, LOL but I'm assuming it's that...it's not just cold, it's EXTREMELY windy. :O Like going up to 30-40mph winds. Aaaand like 15 degrees, but feels like zero. 

My boyfriend is still at work, and THEIR HEAT IS NOT WORKING! Since this morning! I'm surprised they haven't let anyone go home yet. :sad: I feel bad for him, lol. They have space heaters, but that's not enough!
I hope they let him leave early though. So ridiculous. :icon_rolleyes: But it's already almost 2:30 & he has 3hrs left, so I doubt it...


----------



## rambo99

​@phantomhorse13 love the pictures and videos of your rides looks like fun. Yeah my horse is being a jerk he's cold been shivering but his own darn fault,i'm over playing his games. Hating mn so ready to be done with winter weather, ugh the bitter cold is getting old. 
@PoptartShop sounds like you are having your share of ugly weather too. Snowing here today supposed to get up to 6 inches than the brutal cold comes in by end of week. Fun seeing pictures of everyone who is riding makes me sooooo want to being doing the same. Might just ride even though it's cold high of 6 degrees so a heat wave today! :mylittlepony:


----------



## JCnGrace

@rambo99, I've done that with fly masks. They usually don't run off the next day. LOL You need to start convincing your family to move a little further south! Although MN isn't all that far from IN there is a world of difference in our weather. 
@PoptartShop, how nice to get to go home early! Those occasional surprises can sure brighten up a day. 
@phantomhorse13, it was just very light flurries so no additional accumulation. Does your husband like to ride or does he just do it to humor you? 

Gamble was a brat today. I was trying to clean the barn and he was standing right inside the doorway which meant everyone else was all crammed up in the opening because he's the boss and they won't go around him. I had the front half already cleaned and was tired of bobbing and weaving to get out to the manure pile so told him to move on up and out of the way UNLESS he had to poop in which case use the part I hadn't cleaned yet. I'll be danged if he didn't walk right up there, lift his tail, took a dump and then came right back to stand in my way. Then to add insult to injury or maybe I should state that backwards, I was bent over to get the manure fork in a position I could rake under a gate and he thought my butt would make a scratching post and about sent me head first into the gate. Caught myself so no actual injury occurred. I'm pretty sure I've seen a cartoon where something along those same lines happens so maybe he was practicing for a part. I've referred to him as The Bad Seed more than once in his lifetime because he's the only one of Gracie's sons that didn't get her wonderful disposition. LOL He is also extremely intelligent but he uses it to get up to no good more often than not. He has mellowed a bit in his old age.


----------



## PoptartShop

@rambo99 me too, especially everyone who is doing trails. LOL, I want the footing and the weather to cooperate so I can join too! :lol: Oh wow, 6 degrees? A SCORCHER! :rofl: Wear your sunscreen!
@JCnGrace yeah, it was super nice. Got to go home and relax! And do laundry of course haha. OMG Gamble!!!! He sure thinks high of himself haha. Glad you are okay! Geeze!! He definitely knew what he was doing! I swear they are so smart lol. Promise always poops when she gets into the cross-ties.  And when I pick her back feet, half the time she lifts her tail & farts. SO fun. :lol: Gotta love 'em!

I confess, today it's a LITTLE warmer...going up to 30 degrees...yay. LOL. Going to ride tonight though. Just have to layer up!
It's gonna be 56F on Thursday...then back down to the 30's...WHAT IS GOING ON LOL


----------



## Tazzie

@rambo99, love the pictures! And I'd gladly take any snow you'd give us!

@JCnGrace, sounds like me haha! I always ask her if she's proud of herself when she comes in all nasty. Silly mare! And haha! Yes, he loves his blankie! It's possible he's just trying to make you crazy lol sorry you didn't get your day to yourself or chinese! I love chinese haha! And goodness, maybe they can get senile?? That's really odd about your internet. I'd make them come out and do some testing. Oh Gamble haha!

@Rainaisabelle, I agree. I'm so over the rain and mud! Yay for a spa day! I'm glad Roy is feeling better!

@PoptartShop, it's always been mud, never had a break from it lol I do LOVE this bareback pad though! WAY more than my old one! Izzie is a smartie lol and the arena would be nice. Hoping we can do it this year. Or at the very least have it stop raining!! Yay for riding this weekend though! YUCK to no heat for your boyfriend yesterday. How crappy to make him stay! Our high today is 41, and RAIN tonight and tomorrow, grumble.

@Zexious, I do hope things turn around for you soon!

@phantomhorse13, love your journal entries!

@TuyaGirl, I always kind of rub/scratch their chests when I go to catch them. And he swung his head like he was going to bite Nick. Nick went to react and I yelled at him not to. Caught Diego, massaged it and you can tell it's sore. Then his neck his hair always stayed on one side. Right now he has a section that goes opposite. I had read somewhere that in those cases the horse is usually out in the neck. I'm glad you didn't get sick! That is sad it's not common to keep the oldies there. I couldn't imagine parting from either of our babies just because of old age. Sorry you had so little time with her though  I didn't watch it either. I go to sleep too early haha!


Whew, I had a long weekend haha! Had the horses trimmed Friday morning, which was good. Ran some errands to get stuff ready for future me (haha), then Nick and I left for the banquet. Got into our hotel easily and set right to getting ready. Part way through getting ready I had a tip off saying my ex friend would be there. Tell Nick to get his butt in gear, we were going to the bar!! Enjoyed one of these delicious numbers haha










Headed down to meet the rest of our crew. We had two FULL tables and had FAR too much fun together! Ex friend did indeed show up with her entire posse, including her "body guard" (her dad, and her words). We largely ignored them and enjoyed each other's company. I won a door prize, and so did three of our other people!

Accepting one of my awards:










All of our awards, including the door prize gift 










Saturday night we took my mom out for dinner at Longhorn. She wanted their wild west shrimp since my dad wasn't with her haha! He is very allergic to shrimp, so she doesn't eat any when he's with her. Sunday she left to visit my aunt, and we went to my father in law's for his birthday. Then came home to stack firewood and we discussed doing the addition (I've talked him into holding off a couple years so we can just do all of the house upgrades at once).

Monday I headed out for my LASIK consultation and saw the ponies sunning themselves on the hill side. This was all the snow we got Saturday evening, and it was mushy underneath.





































Also did a video to show the barn set up earlier this weekend 






Last night Nick and I hacked around the field. I love that I can just point Izzie up the hill, give her her head, and then cling to her mane as she hikes us up (I'm bareback, so I hang on since it's so blasted steep haha). We had a fantastic time, though it was COLD!





























We also put the Myler on him. He *fingers crossed* seemed to like it!

I set my LASIK appointment for the first, so wish me luck haha! Other than that, not much else is going on!


----------



## JCnGrace

@PoptartShop, the weather this winter has been crazy for sure. Right now it is raining here which will melt the rest of the snow and create even more mud. I swear it will be August before it will all dry up and it's so hilly on our property mud is usually not much of an issue except in early spring. 
@Tazzie, there you are! They ran a test to see if it was somehow using data even when we're not on the computer and they said all was good. They did this remotely though and have not sent a tech out. A huge part of the problem is every time we call you get a different person on the phone and have to start all over. It is frustrating to say the least. If it wasn't for this forum I'd do without the internet and tell them to come pick up their satellite. 

WOW, congrats on your awards! Advance warning...mind the instructions after your LASIK procedure. I did not rest my eyes like they told me to because it was so amazing to look at everything so my eyes got a rash from getting too dry. Not that it was painful or anything it just meant using drops longer and more often than I would have needed to and more follow-up visits until it cleared up. Good luck and keep us posted on how it goes.


----------



## Zexious

@JCnGrace - Interesting insight to the LASIK surgery--I've always wanted to get it, but my eyes have continued to get worse over the years and my Optomotrist suggested waiting until that stopped. As someone who's had it, would you recommend it?
@Tazzie - Wow, sounds like you had a busy, busy weekend! Love the drink--it very much looks like something I would enjoy! Congratulations as always on the haul from the banquet--you deserve it! And kudos for ignoring ex-friend. Being the bigger person is satisfying in its own right.
Really love the photos of the snow <3 I wish we'd get some here! Still loving that orange saddle pad, too <3
@PoptartShop - Sounds like Colorado weather! We'd get all the seasons in one day haha! It's one of the things that made the winter more bearable--even if you got a huge amount of snow, the sun should be shining in an hour. 
Enjoy that pretty day!

I confess we got a ton of rain last night--and I forgot to close my bedroom windows haha oops!


----------



## PoptartShop

@Tazzie The rain needs to stop.  Ugh. Gonna rain here tomorrow too. That drink looks so good, and pretty! LOL. Yum! You guys deserved a nice drink.
Congrats on the awards and the prize!!!!! So awesome. And yeah, your ex-friend deserved to be ignored and I bet she was all miserable because you were having such a good time. *hair flip* lol. Mmm, I LOVE Longhorn.  I hope the LASIK consultation went well, that's super exciting. The snow sucks but at least it's pretty haha. The barn looks good! Loved the little tour.  Sooo much hay! Happy ponies. Riding in the snow looked like fun, such good ponies. <3 Even though I know you'd rather be riding in green grass and warmer temps, at least you got to ride, YAY!! And of COURSE he likes the Myler. I use a Myler on Promise. They're one of the best and really good quality. Ahh the 1st is like a week away!  So exciting.
@JCnGrace gonna rain tomorrow here as well, here we go with more muddy mess again...I was enjoying not having to groom Promise's legs as much LOL. 
@Zexious seems like it's raining everywhere! OMG haha did it get everywhere?!

I confess, I did ride last night. It was chilly, yes, even in the indoor...but we made the best of it.  Gonna ride again tonight as well...then we are making TACOS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JCnGrace

@Zexious, yes I would recommend it but I also recommend you find a good surgeon to do it. I know some of my friends went to an opthomologist that just trained in LASIK and were not happy with their results. The guy I went to was a surgeon who specialized in eye procedures. My prescription was still changing too at the time but that didn't seem to be a factor. It is a VERY nerve racking ordeal because you are awake but as long as you can force yourself to hold still for a little while you'll be ok because it doesn't take long. They do give you a valium pre-surgery but I didn't feel like it did a thing for me. On the other hand my friend just had cataract surgery and her valium made her loopy so I guess it depends on how your system deals with it or maybe she got a much stronger dose. It did not hurt at all. You ought to look into it at least. I think they usually have free consultations or they did back then anyway. Since mine was 20 years ago it may all be different now and @Tazzie will be able to give you the updated version.
@PoptartShop, TACOS!!! I've been hungry for some of those too. Maybe that's what I'll have for supper because hubby has been snacking all day and said he wasn't hungry. He doesn't like to have tacos not because he doesn't like the taste but because he can't eat one without it breaking apart and falling all down his chest. LOL

It hasn't stopped raining here since it started last night. Been a long gloomy day and those make me lazy or I should say lazier than normal.


----------



## phantomhorse13

@*JCnGrace* : my DH is a yahoo - he likes to ride fast.. so often my training rides are too tame for him. :wink: Gamble sounds like so much help!

@*PoptartShop* : momma nature is nuts any more.. but tacos will sure help!!

@*Tazzie* : glad your awards dinner went so well - quite the haul! love the barn set up. hope Diego continues to like the myler.

@*Zexious* : hope your room as dried out


This is what our place has looked like since Sunday:










Needless to say, I haven't been riding. It's been all I can do to exercise Kestrel without either of us landing in a heap - we have been playing a lot of garage ball. Thank goodness for the skid loader, as we have used it several times to break up the scary ice sheets in various parts of the horse paddocks.

Things are not improving any time soon either, as heavy rain is moving in as I type this (1.5-2 inches of rain forecast for the next 24 hours!), and then temperatures are dropping again (as if 36 was stunning warm







), meaning the ice will only get thicker.







Guess this is what I get for whining about mud..

But the terrible weather means we have been focusing on inside projects. Sunday, DH and I installed the cabinets in the horse laundry. That is the future location of all the horse blankets, which made me just about dance with joy.










As a result, one of my Monday projects was to reorganize the tack room, since I was able to remove the two large bins that I normally crammed all the blankets in (and with the addition of Raven and Link, was never going to be able to get all the currently in-use blankets back into!). I was able to shuffle stuff downwards, so I won't need to be using the step stool nearly so often now.




















My main project yesterday was to get George and Phin re-clipped. I did wonder why I was bothering with such a thing considering the state of the ground, but frozen solid meant the boys were as clean as they were likely to get. As it was, I was amazed the clippers were able to tackle some of the filth deep in the hair - many thanks to @*evilamc* for having taught me how to use my clippers properly (though I am sure she would be horrified at my clipping dirty horses :wink.




















Today I was supposed to go with Nicole to haul Tegan to the trainer, but there was an issue with the trailer lights and we wound up not going. Instead, I ran a bunch of errands, which seemed to take 5 times longer than it should have. Tomorrow I look forward to not having to leave the farm!


----------



## rambo99

@JCnGrace I long gave up on trying to catch him to put his blanket on. I'm so sick of winter and the cold. 
@Tazzie if I could send you our snow I would send it all.Haven't been able to ride in 2 weeks now. Not looking good for rest of this week or next week. Back to frigid temperatures and dangerously cold wind chills. Highs below zero. 
@PoptartShop yeah 6 degrees is a scorcher compared to what temps will be now.
@phantomhorse13 if I could move out of Minnesota I would really not liking winters. 

Confess I'm so discusted with my picky doesn't like feed horse. Went to feed him and he wasn't really interested. .I picked up his pan and took back into feed room. Told him heck with you...live on hay only, done with the trying to get him to eat feed!


----------



## JCnGrace

@phantomhorse13, your tack room looks so nice and spacious! LOL on yahoo hubby, I had the need for speed when I was younger too. 

Gamble is a PITA horse! Not near as bad now but when he was younger his nose was buried in whatever you were doing so that he knew how to undo it once you weren't watching. Don't know why I never accepted any offers I got on him. LOL He may be a pain but he's my pain and I love him anyway.

Is it just me or can you all see the orneriness in his eyes too?


----------



## JCnGrace

@rambo99, have you had a dentist check his teeth not only for points but for any rotten ones that may be giving him pain or a bad taste in his mouth? I swear I've never known a horse that didn't love feed. If they don't scarf it down I know there's something seriously wrong and it's time to call the vet.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@JCnGrace Tuya is 20 years old. Her teeth apparently were deceiving, and BO always said she was older - before vet came to put microchip 3 years ago, I was around the forum saying she was already 20, lol. 
Previous owner didn't have her for too long, as he buys and sells horses, so I really don't think she remembered him. But didn't ask.
I might have been a lot of things for Tuya, especially a giant tissue, but my bum was never used as a scratching post, lol!
@rambo99 Well I would quit chasing him in the cold too. Sometimes they can really be silly and stubborn. I hope the weather does not get that terrible as expected around there. And also that you get to ride before that. 
Must be so frustrating to deal with a picky eater, I suppose trial and error... And money spent. 
@phantomhorse13 I love the motion pictures! It's so nice that you get to ride so many horses. Ugh, the weather sounds really harsh around there. I would freeze! Your tack room looks great and cozy  Congrats on the clipping job!
@PoptartShop I don't think Tuya remembered her previous owner, I don't think she stayed with him for long enough. But I forgot to ask about it, lol! 
Yeah, Winter definitely came to stay around here as well, and I didn't miss it, as I don't tolerate cold temps. You get tacos, I get chocolate mousse, I loooove it! 
@Tazzie thanks for the explanation  Glad you had a great time on the weekend, congratulations on the awards, and also on ignoring the presence of your ex friend. Yay on the ride! Hopefully Diego will do well in the Myler bit.
And good luck for the Lasik appointment!

Nothing really interesting to confess. Week is going slow, and the weather is cold, windy and rainy. Just the perfect combination. I just feel like curling up on the sofa with a blanket and waking up on Saturday before going to barn..


----------



## blue eyed pony

My awkward beetle is an absolute weirdo but I do love her very much.

So in a bridle, she responds best to high hands, but GUESS WHO FORGOT THEIR BRIDLE AT HOME. So I rode in a halter. Which I thought would be an interesting experience, considering I haven't tried to ride her without her friend nearby in AGES. Her friend was screaming for her the whole time and she was really good


----------



## phantomhorse13

@*rambo99* : had that horse previously been a good eater? Then I might worry about teeth and/or ulcer issues.. if he's always been that way and is maintaining weight on just hay, then I wouldn't worry about it. My mare was a picky eater and after making sure her teeth were not the issue, I did several sorts of ulcer treatments - none of which made the slightest difference. 

@*TuyaGirl* : our oldest guys are also 20 - lots of life left!! I hope the weather gives you a break for the weekend (and I agree on the hibernating).

@*blue eyed pony* : good girl for being so well behaved in just a halter!




JCnGrace said:


> when he was younger his nose was buried in whatever you were doing so that he knew how to undo it once you weren't watching.


:rofl:














(Though I suspect you didn't find it so funny!)


It's pouring rain here, BUT it's 10 degrees warmer than forecast, which seems to be melting at least some of the mess on the ground. Temps are going to drop tonight, but maybe we will have less ice than we started with.. crossing fingers and toes!!


----------



## carshon

I confess that I am stressed - we are expecting record breaking wind chills tonight (-30F) and then even colder next Monday into Tuesday and our mare is not really eating well enough to generate much heat. For those that missed my thread my daughters mare (22yrs) is dealing with enteritis (infection/irritation) of the intestinal lining. She has made slight improvement but is really not eating that much and I don't want her to get cold. We do have a nice heavy blanket for her but every other time i have blanketed her she gets too warm under the blanket. She has a run in shed to herself with nice deep bedding - but she is not laying down (she normally would when she is feeling herself) and unfortunately the weather we are expecting has the winds coming in from the direction her shed faces (of course!) Do do I blanket? Not Blanket? Blanket in the middle of the night when it is coldest? 

Ugghhh! All of my horses look like walking puff balls - all of them have very thick fluffy winter hair. I would not normally stress about this because of the great hair coat they have - I would just provide a ton of extra hay - but with Gracie not really eating much at all (she picks at hay and grain and walks away - so she picks all and night but is not even eating half of what she would normally eat) do I blanket?


----------



## phantomhorse13

carshon said:


> but with Gracie not really eating much at all (she picks at hay and grain and walks away - so she picks all and night but is not even eating half of what she would normally eat) do I blanket?


Do you have a light blanket as well as a heavy one? I would use a lighter one during the day (mostly as a windblock) and then the heavier one overnight. I imagine you are checking her as often as you can, so that can include sticking a hand under the blanket to see if she is too warm.


----------



## blue eyed pony

I confess I've been thinking about roaching her mane... do you guys think I could get away with it? Or should I just trim it? I don't like the long mane look on her


----------



## Zexious

@blue eyed pony - The good thing about hair is that it grows back  so, even if you do it and end up not liking it, no harm, no foul. 
@carshon - Noooo ): I'm so sorry to hear about the troubles your mare is having, and I know the frigid temperatures really aren't helpful. I've got a 26 year old hard-keeper, and the winters always make me a little nervous for that reason.
Is your mare boarded, or do you keep her at home? Is a lighter fill a possibility? 
Based on what you've said, I'd probably blanket--but go with a lighter option (maybe a turnout sheet instead of a blanket) if she gets too hot underneath. 
@TuyaGirl - Stay warm and snuggly! Sounds like everyone is getting sick of the frigid weather. 
@JCnGrace - I definitely see a little sass in those eyes  
I just love seeing pictures of your horses!
@phantomhorse13 - I can't believe how big Kestrel has gotten! They grow up so fast ):
Your cabinets look really lovely and, of course, I love the clip job on the fluffies <3
@PoptartShop - Luckily I had the blinds drawn, so I was able to mop up everything that had collected on the window sill. Phew!
Were your tacos good? ^^ What kind do you prefer?

As always, nothing really to confess here D;
Is everyone looking forward to the weekend? c:


----------



## rambo99

@JCnGrace he's always been been this way about feed,teeth were done checked fall of 2018.He's been treated for ulcers which made no change in his lack of interest in grain. Your horse is very handsome, yeah a bit of an ornery look going on,but the handsome part over rides that. @phantomhorse13 yep always been a picky eater never really changes, some days he'll eat most days he's not that interested. Love your tack room looks to have lots of space very organised too.Looks like you've had some nasty weather also nice ice skating going on there.. Frigid temps today 5 below zero wind is whipping out of the north so lovely wind chills. 
@TuyaGirl got the jerk caught tricked him this morning opened up barn doors on west end. There's a big bale of alfalfa in barn sure enough he came in and i closed doors behind him,so much to his discust i got him blanketed. Fool was shivering he doesn't handle the frigid temps and wind chills we are having,he happy now to be warm! 


We are in for some really frigid temps through mid week next week 30 below and wind chill warnings up till friday afternoon. So no riding going on here it's just too darn cold out! Here's a picture of the snot boy from a few days ago. And of course the black gelding that boy can go through some hay, holly cow he's a pig when it comes to eating. Think he eats his share and then enough for the pally too...maybe that's why pally doesn't eat much..:wink:


----------



## PoptartShop

@Zexious Whew, thank goodness! What a mess! OMG yes they were delish. Just the usual, crunchy, taco sauce, sour cream, shredded lettuce, & shredded cheese.   I'm plain, I know. :lol: Gosh yes, I can't wait for the weekend. It'll be sunny so I'll be able to ride outside!!

@phantomhorse13 gosh, you got a lot of snow. :O Ice is a pain too. I'm glad you were able to break up some of the ice sheets though. I'm sure Kestrel can't wait to go on some walks soon! Raining here today, all day. :icon_rolleyes: Back to mud...yay. I love the cabinets! Everything is so organized, I love the tack room too. Now you will easily find everything. & omg, that'd be me...I always have to use a darn stepstool. :rofl: Short people problems! I have one in my kitchen because I can't even reach the higher shelves on some of my cabinets. The boys' clips look really good. It's like 50F here, warmer...but RAINING. We can't win, can we? LOL.

@JCnGrace Did you end up having tacos too?!  They were SO good. LOL, maybe he should try the soft ones? My BF & I get the hard & soft kit. I like the crunchy ones, he likes the soft ones so it works out haha. Raining here too. :sad: Such a dreary day! Aw, Gamble is so cute! He definitely has that look, haha. :lol: What a little stinker!!!

@blue eyed pony what a good girl! Sometimes switching it up is good.  I wanna try riding Promise in just a halter sometime. I think she'd be fine, but I do wanna try it. She is so pretty!
I'm probably the oddball here...I like a long mane. Some horses look good with a roached one though. When I got Promise her mane was short, I didn't like it though. It's longer now & it looks good. I think it's up to you! 

@TuyaGirl Mmm chocolate mousse sounds yummy! Me too...I wish I was at home on the couch in this nasty weather, instead of working haha.  

@carshon oh no, I hope she feels better soon. :sad: I agree with phantom, use a light sheet during the day, then at night change to a heavier one. This way you won't have to worry if she's too hot, or too cold. 

@rambo99 aw man, I wonder what's going on with him. Poor boy. :sad: I would definitely get his teeth checked. Was he always like that or is this something recent? Some horses are picky, but if it's a new thing I'd check his teeth. I hope he gets back to normal soon. I know that's frustrating.  
EDIT: Sorry, you posted at the same time as me, just saw your reply. Well, if he's always been that way he may just be a super picky one haha. Hopefully he will like something!!!

I confess, last night's ride went well too! Gonna ride again tonight. I'm gonna have to use extra elbow grease when I groom Promise, because it's been POURING rain all day long today. Her legs are gonna be such a mess haha. I miss being able to see her white socks...LOL. Back to the darn mud. 

She has a tiny, tiny bit of rain rot on one of her legs so I'm gonna put some Krudzapper on it tonight. That stuff is amazing I swear.

My 2 new saddles I'm supposed to try aren't going to ship until Saturday...yeah, I thought they would've shipped by now (it's been a few weeks)...but there was an issue with UPS, then the lady got sick (she was legit sick, not lying). Lol.
I'm impatient but I hope hope HOPE they fit (or at least 1) so I can have a saddle for all-time use.
But, the Barefoot treeless is working for now.

STILL trying to sell my Stubben. I have one person who thinks they will buy it, they're gonna show the pics of it to their trainer..then another wanted it, but then said Stubben seats are way too hard. LOL, mine isn't...I wouldn't keep a saddle with a super hard seat! It's comfortable. *shrug*

Not much else to confess...just a busy workday...almost Friday!


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

@blue eyed pony im not a fan of roached manes, but its personal choice obviously. i think they are most suited to solid type ponies with bulky necks but i still wouldn't do it myself

I confess I wish everyone would put the country of origin on their profile, I love to know where in the world you are located (and which state for USA and Australia because they are so huge).


----------



## Tazzie

@JCnGrace, I'd make them come out and check. Something is clearly wrong. I HATE when companies string you along like that... and thanks! Nick and I are both so excited! We each get a duffel bag!!  and I'll figure out a use for the padfolio haha! And I will! They said I need to nap for at least 4 hours after the procedure, but then I'm fine to do anything except rub my eyes. I'm REALLY excited! It rained that long here too! It was so awful! Gamble may be ornery, but he sure is adorable!
@Zexious, they do recommend your prescription not change for a bit, but I don't know that they've turned away people because of it. They never even asked me if mine had changed! It's changed an insane amount I think. Yes, our weekends are always crazy haha! The drink was so tasty I might pick up the ingredients at some point and indulge in them at home haha! It was SOOOO good! I'm pretty psyched about the awards! And at this point, I just want us to be adults. Like, I'm not even mad at this point. What she did caused some of the best things in my life to happen. I just know better than to trust her. The snow is pretty much all gone again. Instead we have ICE, which is no fun. And Nick is obsessed with it. I bought it with my Christmas money, but he says it's his :rofl: Diego rocks it though, and I DID buy it for him. I hope you didn't get too wet!! I SO can't wait for the weekend!!
@PoptartShop, ugh, agreed! It rained ALL day yesterday, then everything froze and we got maybe a quarter inch of snow. All it did was make the roads sheer ice. It was AWFUL coming in to work today!! The drink was so good I'm still dreaming about it haha! Thank you! I'm ready to use the duffel bags! And exactly. We had a blast and I honestly paid no attention to her. Gives me hope that Equine Affaire will go smoothly! I love my little barn! And yes, so much hay they can bed down in it lol silly animals. I am glad I got to ride, but YES. I want warmer temps. Or at least for it to stop being muddy so we can work. We NEED to get back into work. I'm glad Diego likes the Myler so far, because Izzie HATED it. Like, HATED it. And yes, the first isn't far away! Yay for rides!! I'm glad you've had such good ones! Hope those saddles come SOON and that someone buys your old saddle quickly!
@phantomhorse13, thank you! And I hope so too! Least someone would use the expensive bit haha! I love your set up!! So awesome! But ugh that you have ice too. It's been such a weird winter.
@rambo99, I'd take it! I love snow riding! I don't do a ton of it, but it's good exercise in it! I'm sorry your horse is being frustrating with food!
@TuyaGirl, you're welcome! Both horses have learned to tell me when something isn't right, and I go looking. Their moods change when something isn't right. I'm anxious for the chiro Saturday! Thank you! And I hope he likes it too! Nick mentioned he didn't play with it at all while he hacked, so fingers crossed! I'll be sure to let everyone know about my LASIK appointment! I hear ya on wanting to curl up on the sofa, ugh.
@carshon, I hope everyone pulls through ok. Those are some scary low temperatures!


I don't have much to confess right now. I've been trying to put out fires all week with friends having issues with others, people trying to raise heck for the incentive fund I sit on the board for, and just lots of other stuff. Plus I'm working my second 12 hour day. Decided I'm just using a vacation day for my LASIK next week. I can't do another long week like this with late days. Nick fed yesterday and will be feeding tonight too.

Kaleb did have his first ever snow day, so he was thrilled. Our hills were straight up ice and I slid going 5 mph. I was in full support of them calling off school. I thought about calling into work!

Have another banquet on Saturday where I'm winning another high point, so I'm psyched! Just want the ground to clear up so we can actually RIDE again! Like, really ride. Calling for snow on Sunday, which would be fine and I can ride in that. It's when it thaws it'll be sucky. Just so over the rain and crud!


----------



## Caledonian

@*blue eyed pony* - I'm not a fan of roached manes unless it's part of the breed and they're kept short. I've seen a few grow-in and I don't think they were the same, even with training. I think she looks good with a trimmed mane.

@*carshon* - I hope your daughter's mare improves, it must be awful worrying all of the time and trying to second guess how to help her. I would also use a lighter rug during the day and a heavier one at night. I used to add a blanket at night under their turnout rugs and took them off in the morning. 

@*PoptartShop* - I had to google Krudzapper. That's a great name! It must be frustrating waiting for your saddles.

@*phantomhorse13* - Is that Kestrel? She's really grown and the light makes her look black. Best to be inside with weather like that. 

@*JCnGrace* - Gamble looks like he's deciding where he can cause trouble next LOL


Nothing to confess. Work's the same and the weather's been swinging between cold and mild. I haven't been at the yard very often and my heart's not into riding at the moment as my Dad's been ill and in and out of hospital. 


Nearly the weekend :smile:


----------



## JCnGrace

@TuyaGirl, I would never have guessed she's 20, she has the spirit of a much younger lady. Why is it the couch + blankie + TV or a good book always sounds so appealing until you get sick or injured and can't do anything else and then it feels like torture? LOL
@blue eyed pony, another long mane fan here. Ikora looks like she was doing a fine job with just a halter.
@phantomhorse13, his antics aggravated the hubby more than it did me, I like a little personality. It was when he'd do bad things that I got PO'd at him. Like spinning around to attack a horse behind him on the trail or his little biting phase he went through or the time he kicked me or running a new horse through the fence...he has been a lot of work. His sire was prepotent in passing along his bad attitude and very few of his offspring ended up being manageable horses. Most of them that I know of ended up at low end auctions and a couple became saddle broncs. Gamble got gelded at 5 months old and it was none too soon. Pretty bad when his own mom couldn't stand him. When we weaned him the second he started calling for her she ran and hid behind the other barn and didn't let out a peep. It was too funny. LOL
@carshon, I can't help with blanket advice since I don't use them. Hopefully the antibiotics kick in soon and she'll be feeling better. Is there any way to fashion a wind break in front of her shed? Like maybe covering half the opening with something so that she can get behind it? I'm still sending prayers and well wishes your way.
@Zexious, thank you! No special plans here. Weather is supposed to be crappy so we'll probably hole up as much as possible.
@rambo99, hubby heard on the news that parts of your state is supposed to get down to -50F. I can't even imagine how cold that would feel, not even the -30 either. Do you use stock tank heaters for your water and do they still even work when it gets that cold? How in the heck do you even go out and do chores? They said at those temps you can be frostbit and suffering from hypothermia within 5 minutes. 
@PoptartShop, yes I did and they were delish, thanks for putting the idea in my head! We even had the same type. If I buy soft shells he'd rather just have a burrito. He did eat one taco and must have used about half the meat in it. I've tried telling him a million times the reason his break apart so bad is because he fills them too full but he doesn't listen. 

Hope the saddles come soon and one of them is perfect for both you and Promise! 
@ShirtHotTeez, I have the state but not the country, I guess I assumed everyone would automatically know that. I'm with you though, I like to be able to get some semblance of location especially when the poster is asking questions about horse keeping. Things can be so varied depending on where you live. 
@Tazzie, I hate friend drama! There used to be a bunch of us that went trail riding in MO every year and we all camped together. Well there was a split in the group so some camped in our old spot and some moved to another. I refused to choose sides so we set up camp in a 3rd spot. It was never as much fun after that. Took me a while but I think I have them all trained to leave me out of it. LOL 

I hope you get to ride this weekend. Going to be cold enough the ground should freeze but that can create it's own problem. 
@Caledonian, Gamble always looks like that because that's exactly what he's thinking. LOL 

Prayers for your dad Caledonian, I hope he gets well soon. It's so scary when a loved one is bad enough they need to be hospitalized. Hugs!

Not much going on here. I threw some bales down out of the hay mow and have them stacked on the floor ready to load and haul to the mini's barn tomorrow when the ground will be frozen enough the 4-wheeler & wagon won't leave ruts.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@rambo99 I bet your boy was happy to have the blanket on, silly boy, shivering and all. Oh my, now that's cold!! Nope for me. Something under 10 degrees celsius is a struggle, lol! Aww, such fluffy cute boys you got there.
@PoptartShop yeah, I am a sucker for desserts  I really hope that both saddles fit well, and that you get to sell the other one soon. Protect yourself from the cold 
@blue eyed pony Good girl Ikora!  Something new to try and went well. About the mane, I like long manes, but it's up to personal choice. It will grow back anyway if you decide to roach it.
@Zexious Me! Me! (puts hand in the air) 
@carshon as I said before on your thread, you and your oldie are in my thoughts. As she is under your care at home, I would check regularly and blanket accordingly
@Caledonian I am so sorry to hear about your father, I hope all goes well. Have a nice weekend and try to relax some 
@Tazzie I bet Kaleb was all happy and excited  I hope the ice goes away so you can ride soon. And oh, wow, another banquet, another award, congratulations and have fun!! 
@JCnGrace Tuya is the horse with the strongest personality at the barn. Everyone agrees on that, so I guess it's a good sign, but some days I wish she would not speak so loud, lol!
Seems like Gambler is a handfull. Was he a good riding horse? 

So ready for the weekend. Weather will improve, so if there's not excess mud maybe I will jump on the saddle  

I wish everyone stays warm, horsies included, and enjoy the weekend


----------



## blue eyed pony

Her mane is officially driving me nuts... but she's such a lovely beast!


----------



## JCnGrace

@TuyaGirl, he was a decent trail horse as long as the horse behind him was one from his herd. Sure footed and very few things spooked him but it was hard to train him not to react to strange horses behind him because I never wanted to put any of my friends in that position. It was always easier to take one that behaved themselves so I'd only take him when we were going by ourselves. He was ok say if someone was coming up behind you to pass it was when they walked too close behind and red ribbons in the tail tend to ignored by inattentive riders (friends who are too busy talking to notice to their is horse tailgating no matter how many times you warn them). Needless to say he's had pretty easy life. LOL 
@blue eyed pony, Ikora's mane looks it is well trained to stay over on one side so what drives you crazy about it? I can't tell from your pictures if you trim a bridle path or not but if not maybe that that would help.


----------



## rambo99

@JCnGrace The cold is ridiculous doing chores is pretty simple and fast less then 10 minutes to do. Have to bundle up so no exposed skin is showing, seems silly for the short time i'm outside. My fingers get really cold even with glove so cold they hurt,so this extreme cold can be done and gone now. Had a dentist appointment this morning had to reschedule it as my truck wouldn't start.

@TuyaGirl Yep my boy is silly alright think he needs a neck cover also as he was cold this morning,but it was really cold 34 below zero!:eek_color:


----------



## carshon

Not much to confess here. -10F this AM with -30F windchills. everyone seemed to do OK through the night. I did blanket Gracie in a lighterweight turn out in the afternoon when the winds picked up and put a heavier blanket on her for the night. We did put a wind block in front of her stall opening to block as much wind as possible. She seemed to have eaten more hay last night than in previous nights and wanted out of her stall run this morning. She still has the heavier blanket on and I may change it for the lighter one when the temps get to zero this afternoon. We are not expected to make it above zero today and a high of 13F tomorrow. So I am just playing it by ear as I have never had to blanket for any period of time before.


----------



## PoptartShop

@blue eyed pony her mane looks fine to me, it goes to one side. In the second and third picture it doesn't look super long either. I say keep it the way it is, but your choice. She is so pretty! 

@Tazzie ugh, people are always going to want drama. I hate it. Like are we adults or not?!! I too think the Equine Affair will go smoothly for you guys.  LOL Izzie is so picky about her bits haha I love it! Diego is probably like...okay, this one works..I'll take it haha.
Whew, long days for you! I'm sure Kaleb was loving his snow day! I would use a vacation day for the LASIK appt. too. The banquet will be fun, yay!!! Me too, the ground needs to be normal again. :sad: It's disgusting anymore!

@JCnGrace you are welcome! Mmm! That is funny lol. Yeah, you can't overstuff them at all. :lol: Unless you get the huge ones (stand 'n' stuff' I think they're called?). Men never seem to listen!

@rambo99 OMG I'm getting cold just reading your post!! It needs to get warmer for you!

@Caledonian LOL it is a silly name, isn't it?! But that stuff is AMAZING! I hope your Dad feels better soon, so sorry to hear he is still not doing too well.  *hugs*

@carshon holy cold! I'm glad you figured out the blanketing situation for Gracie.  She will be more comfortable. 

@TuyaGirl I hope you get to ride this weekend, enjoy it!! Crossing my fingers no mud!

I confess, I haven't had the best week, work-wise. I've made some little mistakes, or silly mistakes...like messed up on an email, or sent the wrong thing, etc...just having one of those weeks. Ugh. I think I need a breather, the weekend will do me good.

I did ride last night, but I changed it up a bit and did some fun exercises in the arena. Going around and around gets a bit boring. :lol:
I'm HOPING I can take Promise on a trail (finally, right?) on Sunday...by then the ground shouldn't be all nasty from yesterday's rain, and it'll be like 43 degrees so it won't be too cold either. I just wanna get out lol.
If not, well, I'll at least ride in one of the outdoor arenas. I just hate being stuck inside!

Promise was being silly last night, playing peek-a-boo. :rofl: My ham!

HAPPY FRIDAY everyone, and have a great weekend!! Not sure if I'll be on here the rest of the day, work is crazy again.


----------



## phantomhorse13

@blue eyed pony : I am not a fan of roached manes, but do what makes you happy! what about her mane is bothering you?

@rambo99 : the coming weather sounds miserable. time to hibernate.

@PoptartShop : frustrating about the saddles, but hopefully they will arrive soon. had to chuckle over the stubben seat thing, as a friend had one we called the slip n slide because it was hard and slick! hope you get some trail time Sunday.

@Tazzie : suspect that won't be Kaleb's last snow day this winter.. congrats on another high point. hope all the fires in your life get put out so you can relax over the weekend.

@Caledonian : that is indeed Kestrel. She is still very '"red" (which is really liver), but the light can be tricky in pics, esp indoors. Hope your Dad starts feeling better.

@JCnGrace : I would be happy to send you some of our frozen ground!

@TuyaGirl : hope you get some good pony time this weekend'

@carshon : glad Gracie seems to be eating better. I hope that continues!



Today, I got Phin out. The whole story is in my journal.



















Tomorrow I hope to get George out once DH heads off on his hunt..


----------



## JCnGrace

@rambo99, glad it only takes you 10 minutes to do chores. Stay bundled up and safe while you're out there.
@carshon, so glad Gracie did well and ate more than she had been. Fingers crossed that she continues to feel better.
@PoptartShop, thank goodness the weekend is here. I think humans were meant to hibernate during the winter and that's why we tend to be not as sharp as normal when it's cold. Sounds like a good excuse to me anyway. LOL I had my own little mishap which I will tell about below. I can't get over Promise's cuteness and I hope you get to go out on some trails this weekend!
@phantomhorse13, our ground was frozen today so I'm good. Thanks for the offer though. LOL I see weird things in the second picture that I can't make out. Left side looks like something with a tire and a traffic cone off in the trees. Then on the right side maybe a hunting blind? Looks like a camo sided tent with an orange roof. Am I even close?

I confess that I had a new happening today. As I was towing the trailer with it's load of 7 hay bales down the road the pin came out of the hitch and I was no longer towing but running from the trailer. Then it started to veer off into the ditch and I thought "Oh crap, it's going to go through the fence!" Thankfully when the tongue hit dirt it dug in enough to stop it and the ditch wasn't very steep there. Trailer is fairly small, it only holds 3 bales flat side down per row but still kinda heavy when you have to try to pick the hitch up when it's loaded. First I had to go find the pin though and then trying to get off the 4-wheeler to pick it up my foot got all tangled up in the saddle blanket that's kept over the seat to keep cats from scratching it up and I about went *** over teakettle. The one bright spot was no traffic so nobody got to witness the comedy routine. LOL


----------



## blue eyed pony

Ugh no guys it gets in my way, it gets caught in her martingale rings when she has llama moments, it gets caught in her breastplate.... 

She has a bridle path and a saddle/breastplate path and both are slightly longer than is quite necessary but it still drives me batty. It only stays trained to one side because she normally wears a cotton sheet with a neck, which keeps the wind out of it... give it more time with nothing on and it ends up double sided.

My HANDS get tangled in it while jumping!

It just gets in the way and is generally frustrating D: 

Give me a neatly pulled mane any day.

-

We had a lesson today! Travelled to it and she was super. Relaxed enough on arrival that I felt safe tying her to the trailer to tack up, a little joggy to start with once I mounted but she settled easily. I'm so proud of her. She learned some new things and I learned some new things. She got a bit rushy in the trot but all in all, it was a great, constructive lesson - and I realised my bad knee affects my riding more than I thought, which affects my HORSE more than I thought. But all in all, I feel pretty **** good about us.

The coach still really likes her and Going Places to Do Things that aren't racing will be enormously beneficial to her. She needs mileage, that's all. 
(Pics to come once I've got them off my camera and processed them)


----------



## Zexious

@blue eyed pony - Wow, I don't think I've ever heard of a rider's hands getting tangled in their horses mane while jumping. I have heard of reins becoming entangled, but only in manes with a lot of volume and length, rather than just one of the two. If it's causing that much of a problem for you, I'd definitely address it! Plating it is an option, too.
Congratulations on another successful lesson! Sounds like you two are making a lot of progress.
@JCnGrace - Oh my goodness! That could have been a really scary situation!! How did you first realize? Did the car drive differently, or did you look in the rearview mirror and think '...something isn't right'? Honestly, this sounds like something that would have happened to me, haha. Was the hay all ok? 
@phantomhorse13 - Love those fuzzy, white ears!

I confess that I have a few promising job leads, but I'm hesitant to get my hopes up. Keep your fingers crossed for me!


----------



## blue eyed pony

Pictures! 

She was so good. Last time I took her out (funnily enough, to this very same property!) she couldn't walk, walk was too scary, she had to trot and canter. And managed to rear mid-canter without losing rhythm :lol:

She is very athletic in her canter and has absolutely no trouble having an active hind leg with her hind end underneath her, and I think that's why she can do silly things like that. 

But today we had no real sillies, just a bit of jogging and high-headedness and a tendency to rush a bit. Which I was happy with. Progress! 

She learned all about counterflexion and stepping through with her hind legs instead of falling out through the shoulder. 

I got VERY sunburnt but I have no regrets.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

Talking of manes, the lady who has Inca at the moment asked if she could pull Inca's mane as she was getting pussy sores at the base, probably due to heat. It would be unreasonable to have said no, and it will grow out.


----------



## phantomhorse13

@JCnGrace : the orange things are "No Hunting/No Trespassing" signs (one is on the ground after blowing off the tree). the black thing on the left side of the trail is the remains of an ancient shed. I am so glad neither you nor any of the equipment was injured/damaged today!! how scary.

@blue eyed pony : if your hands and/or reins are getting tangled, then you certainly need to do something about her mane! if pulling it shorter is not an option, I think she has a lovely enough neck to be able to handle a roach. the pics are lovely and you should be very proud of how well your girl is doing.

@Zexious : fingers and toes crossed that one of the jobs turns out to be The One. I am sure that will help relieve at least some stress.

@ShirtHotTeez : I am sure Inca will be more comfortable, and as you said, it will grow out. I pulled Phin's mane a couple months ago after he rubbed a chunk of the middle out somehow, and while part of me died inside doing it, it really was for the best. and its growing back!


Today I got some saddle time. The whole story is in my journal.

First up was George: 



















Next was Raven:



















Hope to get out again tomorrow if I can talk DH into it..


----------



## JCnGrace

@blue eyed pony, YAY for the good lesson. You and Ikora always look good together. 

@Zexious, I heard the tongue of the trailer scraping along the pavement. Not good at eyeing distances but would guess that it traveled at least 50 ft. before coming to a stop. I was on a 4-wheeler (ATV) not an enclosed vehicle so that's how I could hear it. Didn't lose a bale but only had 2 rows + 1 so not stacked high.

Fingers are crossed you get the one you want most. Good luck!

@phantomhorse13, man I was WAAAAY off! LOL Hope you get to ride tomorrow.

@ShirtHotTeez, are you in an area that's suffering from the heatwave? Are you leasing Inca out or just boarding her somewhere? 

Snow again today and it was coming down hard enough I had a tough time seeing on my way back to the house. It was coming straight out of the north so cold wind along with it and it was smacking me right in the face. Not much accumulation though maybe an inch and it's turning to slush already. Hopefully that slush won't turn into ice by morning.


----------



## Zexious

@JCnGrace - I still can't get over what a crazy situation that is! I wonder how often something like that happens? The universe can be a strange thing.
Thank you for the well wishes! 
Brrrrr. Stay safe and warm!
@phantomhorse13 - Thank you! And yes, I definitely agree. Having something to occupy my time has always been a big help.
I love George's fluffy little ears, and I hope you get a great ride in today, too!
@ShirtHotTeez - Poor Inca ): Sounds like it was the right call, and her mane is still very pretty! So much volume <3 Is there anything else that can be done to prevent those kinds of sores?
@blue eyed pony - Looking good~

I confess that we're heading over to my mom's house to help stepfather with something... My favorite #kappa!
I hope everyone has a wonderful Sunday <3


----------



## TuyaGirl

@JCnGrace Ugh, the struggle of a kicker. Mine kicks sometimes, especially at horses rushing from behind. Another reason why it's hard to go on a trail ride with some people :-( Well at least it sounds like he could go alone  Glad that things were not too bad about the trailer incident, and that you didn't end up falling. Oh, and no public! I hate when something silly happens and there's people looking. Because people judge you, lol!
@carshon Glad to read Gracie is doing well. It's really cold in there, I bet she appreciated the blanket to keep her warm. I hope the temperatures are a little bit higher now, so you can relax a bit more 
@PoptartShop About your job, happens. I did mistakes too, when I feel more tired I seem to loose focus, so I am with you  I hope you had a good time with your sweet girl Promise! 
@rambo99 Oh my, that's cold! Well, never believe everything you read or see on the Internet, but I saw on Facebook a picture of frozen sea waves in the US. I don't know where you live, but would be hell for me to live under such weather, stay warm
@blue eyed pony Ikora is a gorgeous girl!! I don't know what to say about the mane, I don't jump, but I assume she has very thick mane and going over the jump you set your hands forward into her neck? (sorry my english). I really like her mane like that, but if it's getting on your nerve so much, you have the last word. Glad the lesson went well, you have absolutely beautiful pictures there!
@Zexious Fingers crossed you get the one that fits you the best!!
@ShirtHotTeez Glad to see sweet Inca! 

@Phamtomhorse13 I hope you got to ride some more today. You take so many between the ears pictures that we travel with you  I am too clumsy to use the phone and probably it would end up falling, lol!

Yesterday was a Spring day. No wind and clear skies, temperatures around 17 degrees celsius. I was quite tired of the morning house chores, but hey, I had to ride, right? BO was building the new stables down the road, and I was alone. Went to pick Tuya and although she was ok to tack, I could tell her mood was not the best. I always walk her a little around the arena before getting on, she followed me around as usual, but turned the allowing me to put the foot in the stirrup into a game. I could hide this and say all went perfectly well, heck, no one was watching, but this is a confession time and we all have bad days, animals included. I would stop her, gather the reins, and as soon as I put my foot up she would swing away from me. Then proceed to follow me loose. I made her move those feet every single time she would repeat the trick, and by the end I was so tired and frustrated I had to get on in a very unelegant way, one foot in the stirrup, the other on the ground doing little jumps as she was walking away like a giraffe, until I managed to try to sit carefully. She was good then, and we rode at a nice walk for a little bit, avoiding the mud puddles, and went down the driveway and back. I could not let her get away with it, as I am pretty sure she is not hurting... 
Today was supposed to be hoof day, especially since we had insane temperature drops, so no riding (what is going on???). I was wetting her hooves to make them easier for me to work on, when BO came with a truck full of hay and stopped it in front of where we were. That old fart recognized it was hay, and got all excited, pulling the hooves out of my hands. I had to give her some and then bring her back to continue. BO kept telling me it's her best Winter so far, no big dropped belly, just all filled up equally (appart from topline that was never good anyway). She was not blanketed yet. He said she looks younger and younger. I wish she didn't behave like a filly sometimes, lol!


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

JCnGrace said:


> @ . . . ShirtHotTeez, are you in an area that's suffering from the heatwave? Are you leasing Inca out or just boarding her somewhere? . . .


My horses are both still in Kaitaia (Northland, north end of North Island). Sonny is at my sisters just being a paddock ornament, and Inca is on free lease to a friend of DS for her daughter. Summer has been very hot here and Kaiataia is usually 2 - 3 degrees higher than Hamilton.
@Zexious it is most likely just the heat. Incas mane was long and thick, typical Friesian type. I am happy that she is being really well cared for.

Feeling the need to get in to position to have at least one of my horses with me!


----------



## phantomhorse13

@*JCnGrace* : hope your nuisance snow has disappeared and didn't turn to ice. are you supposed to get snow from this next storm tomorrow?

@*Zexious* : i confess I had to google what "kappa" was.. and the answers was sportswear? you were helping to dress your stepfather? :confused_color: :shrug:

@*TuyaGirl* : I am sure you could take pics if you wanted to. just stop the horse to start with! so glad you got some spring - please send it this way!! rotten Tuya for giving you such a hard time about getting on.

@ShirtHotTeez : hope you can get things arranged to get at least a horse home with you soon.


Today, I got double saddle time. The whole story is in my journal.

Phin:



















Raven:


















:cowboy:


----------



## blue eyed pony

Thanks everyone! <3 

I do not know when I'll have a chance to go out again, but I would LIKE to have her in full work and get her jumping again. It's really frustrating that I can't ride her often enough for her to be settled enough for us to enjoy our discipline. It's flatwork only until I have a relaxed w/t/c... which won't happen if I can only ride once every 3 weeks...


----------



## PoptartShop

@TuyaGirl so jealous you had a spring day. Awww, we all have those days. :sad: Nothing to be ashamed of. She definitely thought it was a game! Silly mare. She really looks beautiful. <3 I love that picture. She is a young girl at heart, Promise and her would probably be BFF's lol. They do anything for some hay I swear! Glad you still got to ride and you didn't let her get away with it!
@blue eyed pony you guys look lovely. Progress indeed!! And I'm sure it was worth the sunburn afterwards. :lol: Even though you don't get to ride as much as you want to, you guys are still making progress and that's what counts.
@JCnGrace seriously, I just wanna hibernate allll winter. :lol: Oh gosh, you poor thing!! How scary! I'm glad you were okay and also that nobody saw, how embarrassing. Did the hay survive?! Never a dull moment, right? LOL. Ugh about the darn snow.  Crossing my fingers it won't turn to ice!
@phantomhorse13 you look great as always!  Gonna read your journal soon! Did I mention I LOVE the turquoise on Raven?????? :lol: Yay for double saddle time!! Those views are spectacular! Haha, slip-n-slide, that's funny. I have 2 people that still may want it, but they kinda haven't responded in 4 days so...do you want it or not?????? Tell me already haha. I'm just so anxious to get rid of it lol. Yeah, the saddle rep FINALLY SHIPPED THEM TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I can't wait to get them already.
@Zexious I hope you had a good weekend 
@ShirtHotTeez Inca is so pretty. I think it will grow out too. It'll be fine!

I confess, I FINALLY took Promise on a trail. First one of 2019.  All by herself.

It was a bit muddy in some areas, so we couldn't do a lot of exploring. :icon_rolleyes: I'm so ready for spring.

But, we stayed mostly on the grassy/field areas, and some wooded areas. It was nice, worked up a sweat!

I ALSO took her out around the property on Saturday, she enjoyed that as well. Super nice weekend.

Happy Monday everyone!


----------



## carshon

@PoptartShop and @TuyaGirl jealous that you got to ride. We are still dealing with below 0(F) wind chills and it snowed both Saturday and Sunday so there is snow on top of snow on top of snow. And then we are expecting an arctic blast with wind chills of -45F for Tuesday and Wed. I am over winter!

I am not sure how to tag my link about Gracie here so a small update - I did post some pics in my post (low gut sounds high temp) We took Gracie to an equine hospital in Elgin IL on Sat. It was a spur of the moment decision but I am glad that we did. She continues to have a fever and up and down days. Saturday she was feeling good and that lasted into Sunday - then the vets had a scare at 3:00 am this morning when they saw her pawing and showing signs of distress. They tubed her and ultrasounded her - found no obstructions and give her an IM shot of Morphine and resp and pulse went to normal levels. That was the second ultrasound she had - they did one on Saturday as well. Yesterday the Sr vet and part owner of the hospital called and asked permission to debulk the tumor on Gracie's eye as it was constantly irritating her eye and causing it to weep - I gave the OK and they did a standing procedure this morning - the vet called with excellent news. They were able to remove ALL of that tumor. This is after I had consulted with 1 other equine hospital and a University hospital and both said it was inoperable due to location. It just goes to show that a skilled vet can do so many things! The eye under the tumor is healthy and cataract free (we found out during her exam to admit her that she has a cataract in the other eye) so the plan is to keep her in hospital until the infection is under control and her temp is consistently normal and until this weather breaks and temps are not as cold. Thank you all for the kind thoughts.


----------



## JCnGrace

@Zexious, don't know how often it's happened to other people but it was a first for me in the 18 years I've been hauling hay back and forth for the minis. I think I must have made it sound worse than what it was because it was more of a dangit moment than a poop your pants one. LOL 

I'll admit I don't know what you mean by "My favorite #kappa" either. I thought maybe you were going over there to have a cup of fancy coffee with them. 
@TuyaGirl, naughty Tuya but you did good. Maybe the nice spring like weather gave her spring fever. I've had those same struggles many a time, nothing to be embarrassed about we've probably all been there. I'm happy that you got to ride!
@blue eyed pony, I'm sure it's frustrating to you not being able to ride often enough to get Ikora in shape to do what you really want to do but you'll get there eventually, just keep plugging away!
@PoptartShop, YAY for being able to get out of the indoor and into the great outdoors! Looks like you had a good ride. Was Promise glad for the change up too? 

The snow got a little crusty in the shaded areas but it ended up being a non-issue.
@ShirtHotTeez, I hope that happens for you soon. Are either of them close enough that you get to visit with them occasionally? 
@phantomhorse13, I haven't watched the forecast lately so I don't know about snow but it's supposed to be in the 40's today and then dropping down to zero overnight and remain cold over the next couple of days. 

No alien things for me to guess badly at this time phantomhorse. LOL I know I've said it before but I really admire your dedication in keeping your horses fit. 



Since many of us are going into some crazy cold weather I'm going to say...Thank goodness for tank heaters, best horse keeping invention ever! Before JC I had his dam, Star, and one winter was bad enough I had to think outside the box because not only was my outdoor spigot frozen but so were all the water lines in the house. My house was on a slab so no steps and I ended up filling up a cooler with water I brought home with me from work everyday in every available thing that would carry water I had (believe me, I didn't have much in those days LOL) and keeping it in the mud room. Several times a day I would scoot the cooler into the doorway and then lead Star up for her to get a drink. Good thing I only had one horse back in those days because I couldn't imagine having to do that with the 9 I have now especially since at this house they'd have to walk up steps. I look back on those times and think "WHAT FUN!" now but back when I was living it I bet I wasn't as enthusiastic. LOL


----------



## JCnGrace

@carshon, wonderful news about the eye tumor! I read and replied to Gracie's post earlier but you hadn't updated with the successful debridement yet. Doing a happy dance!


----------



## Zexious

@JCnGrace - No, I think you did a good job of relaying the story! I think I took it was extra crazy because I know pretty much zero about farm life/duties, so I tend to think things are particularly -enter adjective here-. Exciting, frightening, cool... haha! I'm not hard to impress.
Kappa is a term used in the gaming community. It goes at the end of a statement that was meant to be read with sarcasm. I wasn't sure how far the word (with this usage) carried, but now I know haha! I've got some pretty diverse hobbies, and every now and then I'll use a saying without thinking about my company and I'll get some strange looks. Keeps things interesting haha!
Totally agree that tank heaters are a god send. Still though, that seems pretty inventive to me! Stay warm!
@carshon - I'm sorry Gracie still isn't feeling herself, but that's really great news about her eye! A good vet is worth their weight in gold. Give Gracie my love and healing thoughts <3
@PoptartShop - Girl, I want nothing more than to join you on those trails! You and your girl look like you're having so much fun <3 I hope you share many more in '19!
@blue eyed pony - I hope you get some more frequent riding in <3
@phantomhorse13 - Haha! That'd be the worst! xD Kappa is a term meant to signify sarcasm. Sometimes I forget my audience, or don't realize sayings don't carry over. How embarrassing xD
Glad you got some saddle time! We all know how much I adore your pretty white ponies, but Raven is gorgeous too! <3
@ShirtHotTeez - That makes sense! And you're right, the peace of mind knowing she's being lovingly looked after is so important. I hope you can bring your horses home soon!
@TuyaGirl - Thank you!
Sorry you and Tuya had a bit of a rough day. You're totally right--we all have them, but that doesn't make it any less frustrating in the moment. And, most importantly, I'm glad you were able to end the little ride on a positive note! 
She's such a pretty thing! I love when you share pictures of her. Give her a big kiss for me!

I confess... (this is embarrassing) 
I drank way too much last night. At 26 my crazy days are pretty much behind me... which is probably a good thing for my pocket book and my head in the morning!
I hope everyone had a fantastic Monday <3


----------



## phantomhorse13

@blue eyed pony : hopefully you will be able to get more consistent saddle time soon. good for the mare and for you!

@PoptartShop : so does that mean the saddles will arrive in time for the weekend?? woohoo for real trail ride, even if it was muddy. you two look so nice together.

@carshon : at least Gracie's eye is more comfortable now. any thoughts from the vets as to what her underlying issue is?

@JCnGrace : agree tank heaters are such a gift! I can't imagine trying to deal with this crazy weather otherwise..

@Zexious : that use of "kappa" is a far cry from sporty clothing. :rofl: thank you for the explanation. I am old enough now that I just assume any term I am not familiar with is new slang, but normally google explains that. this word was extra fun! hope your head is feeling better..


I got out again today, knowing bad weather is coming for the rest of the week. The whole story is in my journal.

Phin:



















Raven: 


















Snow is supposed to start tonight..


----------



## JCnGrace

@Zexious, there are only a couple of good things about menopause and the ability to be warm when everyone else is freezing is one of them. LOL Hubby comes in from outside so cold he cranks up thermostat so the heat will kick on and then sits with his stockinged and fleece lined slippered feet on the register while I come in and kick off my unlined leather slippers which I changed back into in the unheated garage and take off my socks. Then I wait until he's not looking and crank the thermostat back to a reasonable 68 degrees and would be happier with it a couple of degrees cooler. I might get a little chilly while I'm outside but when I walk back into the house it feels like I just crawled into an oven.

I'm sure you're over your hangover by now but I know they are no fun. Except for an occasional froo froo drink with very limited alcohol content, I pretty much gave up drinking when I started getting 2 or 3 day hangovers after not even drinking enough to get drunk. LOL 
@phantomhorse13, didn't you guys have crazy, wicked wind today? One of those days here where a gust would come along and about blow you over.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@ShirtHotTeez I hope you can bring one of your horses close to you soon. And that temperatures cool down some. I hate cold, but severe heat is also really bad...
@PoptartShop Aww, thanks! Maybe Promise and Tuya could be bffs, lol, who knows? Yay for the first trail ride of the year, I wish you many more to come. You girls look lovely  Well that made two of us avoiding the mud, so annoying!
@carshon So glad that Gracie crossed those vets path! Yay for the tumor removal!  it's wise to keep her at the hospital for a few more days, she will be warm and well taken care of
@Zexious Aww, thanks, I sure will kiss her muzzle for you  Last time I got drunk it was about two years ago, and I got drunk with less than half the ammount of alcohol that my friends drank. Lack of training, lol! But on the other hand extremely economic 
@phantomhorse13 I wonder why I always write phaMtomhorse... Mishaps of not being native speaker I guess... When I see those straight fields I always think "canter"  I miss it so much, but Tuya's incident ripped away my confidence, so that would be a "no" for the moment :-(
@JCnGrace I suppose menopause is a plus in Winter, but a minus in Summer? Lol!

Well to be honest you are right - Although things could have gone better at my ride, at least I didn't give up. Because yes, I have given up in the past, being the nervous wreck I am. Tuya would pull the moving up when mounting trick a lot in the beginning, and I would quit and then be mad with myself for it. So yeah, I guess yay me? Although she could have behaved, which gets me sad at some point...

Karma screwed me this morning: the bus I usually catch was so full that I decided to wait for the next one. I confess I was not feeling like being around too many people. Well, something hapenned, the next one was late, and so it came with even more people. And I arrived late to work... Bleh, lol!


----------



## JCnGrace

@TuyaGirl, exactly! LOL

Not a good start to your day so I hope the rest of it goes better!


----------



## PoptartShop

@carshon don't be too jealous, we have super cold weather coming in the next few days. :sad: Ugh. Gonna rain/snow tonight, yay! 
Gosh, that is COLD!!!!!!!! It needs to warm up over there asap! I know you are sick of it by now. :sad: I am very relieved to hear that about Gracie! I am so glad they were able to remove it. Thank goodness. I hope she recovers quickly. :hug: 
@Zexious thank you! <3 I wish you could! Omg, you sound like me. I only drink wine nowadays (I'm a 27yr old but really an old lady inside haha) and if I drink too much, I get the worst hangovers. I've always been a lightweight though! I hope you felt better throughout the day!
@JCnGrace tank heaters are awesome! I wonder what they will come up with in like 10 years...who knows what we are missing right?! :lol: 
@phantomhorse13 YES!  I am so excited for Thursday (that's when they should arrive) I probably won't ride until the weekend because of the gross weather coming, ugh. And thank you! <3 I missed the trails! Glad you got to get out as well. Yuck for snow. 
@TuyaGirl Aw thank you. And yeah, we went down like 3 paths, I saw a ton of mud, I was like...NOPE.  Can't do that one! Yes, at least you didn't give up! That is what matters. We all really have our days. 
Ugh, I'm sorry that happened to you this morning. What a way to start the day. It needs to get better from there!

I confess, I'm stoked for tonight because well, we are having tacos for dinner again (we had them last week too LOL @JCnGrace). YAY!!!!!!!! :lol: Taco Tuesday haha.

Not much else really going on. Work is busy, kinda sorta wished it would snow hard so I could get out early, but it literally flurried for like an hour, then stopped. Supposed to rain soon and snow later, but not amounting to much. Ugh, can't wait for the mud again.


----------



## carshon

I confess the wind has picked up and temps are dropping quickly- they sunny sky lulls you into thinking it may be nice outside. I will be glad when this Polar Vortex retreats back North. I don't know how my Canadian friends handle the extreme cold. I personally am OVER IT!

*quick Gracie update - not much new to report - still not eating much - spiked a fever yesterday afternoon but still not as high as we had seen previously. Gave her banamine then and no more fevers. Still no fever as of this morning but they gave her a little more banamine to help with any inflamation she may have due to the tumor removal and whatever is going on internally. Vet said her eye looks amazing and Gracie is avoiding them now when they walk into the stall because she is tired of them putting eye ointment in. Vet feels we are on the right track as Gracie still remains pretty perky - just not much interest in food.


----------



## JCnGrace

@PoptartShop, you are not going to believe this but I had tacos too! LOL Had some shells left over but no meat so I fixed more and finished up the leftover shells at lunch then used leftover meat tonight for some nachos. Still have taco meat left so I might have to open another box of shells. I can see this being a never ending cycle which would be ok with me!

@carshon, have they mentioned giving her anything to stimulate her appetite? Is she drinking and staying hydrated or they having to give her fluids through an IV? Still sending out well wishes for Gracie and you. I'm sure you feel like you've been through the ringer by now. Hugs!

Today it was 20F when I went to do chores. The coldest it's been here so far this winter but hearing about some of the temps you all are dealing with made me not mind it at all. Topped off all the water troughs so I wouldn't have to deal with any water tomorrow when temps are supposed to be in the single digits. I'm still going to try not to complain since it will be above zero and if I do you guys need to shame me for being a whiney baby. The horses were plenty warm without blankets and their only issue was walking across churned up frozen ground. Took them forever to tiptoe from their hay rings into the barn to get their grub.


----------



## blue eyed pony

So last night I took my dogs and my nice camera to the beach for a photoshoot because the light was spectacular so why the heck not? These are a couple of my favourites  

And then today, a fancy matchy set I ordered online arrived in the mail, and I got to try it on my horse! I didn't ride because I've had a really rough day and it was boiling hot but here's some pics of it on  

And the last pic is from the day I got her, because WOW, look at how much she's changed!


----------



## Zexious

@blue eyed pony - Love your pups! What are their names? c:
@JCnGrace - No shame from me, but that polar vortex really is something, isn't it?? I miss my cold, Colorado winters, but I think it's safe to say I like things to stay above 0F! 
@carshon - I'm glad for the little bit of good news (perky is always a great sign!), but bummed to hear that she's still not interested in eating. Have the vets discussed a timeline with you at all? Any idea when she may be able to come home, or when they may expect a change?
@PoptartShop - Girl, I hear you! Boyfriend came home around like... 5:00pm the day after and seemed shocked that I still wasn't feeling well. I was like.... this is an all day thing for me haha. 
I hope everything dries quickly without incident. Mud is the worst!
@TuyaGirl - Ugh! Mornings like that are the worst. Keep your chin up!
And good on 'ya about your ride again. There's so much to be said for tenacity, and each step in the right direction is a positive one!

I confess that, after my horrible hang over two days ago, Boyfriend came home with a pricy and unexpected gift... A bottle of top shelf vodka called Crystal Head. The bottle is gorgeous, but I definitely had to feign my excitement a little... haha!
Stay warm and safe, everyone!
(I also confess that I meant to reply to the messages from the previous page as well, but my internet is acting up and I think it may be HF so I feel I should cut it short! Does anyone else ever have issues with this site?)


----------



## blue eyed pony

@Zexious - the greyhound/seal/derp is Shay and the mutt is Masai


----------



## PoptartShop

@JCnGrace we are dinner twins! LOL. That's too funny. They're so quick & easy, not to mention delicious. :lol: Yum! And nachos sound good!! I'm a baby even when it's like 30 degrees. It's going down to 10 degrees tonight here...why. 

@blue eyed pony wow, so jealous to see some beach! They are so cute! Great pictures. 

@Zexious oh wow, that sounds good! I've had some issues on here lately too. Like responding to a thread & then it just has an error, and I have to constantly copy what I type before I hit 'reply' in case it happens. 
@carshon ugh that sounds horrible, I am so over winter.  The wind is worse than the darn cold itself!
I hope Gracie continues to improve, poor girly. :sad: 

I confess, it snowed today for like 20mins...then the sun came out...this weather is so weird!
Going to be super cold tonight, but I'm going to the barn anyway. I'm just going to groom Promise probably, because it'll be like 10 degrees later & I am not gonna feel like doing anything...I was going to lunge her in the indoor, but probably not. We will see. She's been off the past 2 days, which isn't good for her lol. I should probably do some type of work with her tonight. :lol:


----------



## carshon

Quick Gracie update - Dr called and Gracie's inflamation markers on her bloodwork were signifigantly down today from the last bloodwork done on Monday. Not gone - but down and the lowest since her first bloodwork was drawn on 1/21 - she has not run a fever but is still on a low dose of banamine. The real issue now is that she still has no interest in food. They are going out every hour and trying to hand feed her as she is more interested in food when a person is there to encourage her. So good news and some things are still the same. All in all I am hopeful and the vet says we are on the right track. She is drinking pretty normal amts for a horse her size so no more IV's- now to get her interested in her hay and grain again! And hubby and I agreed - in for a Penny in for a Pound. Gracie is staying in the hospital until she can come home 100% healthy!


----------



## JCnGrace

@blue eyed pony, cute pooches! Ikora looks so much better now, you've done a good job with her.
@Zexious, I can picture you smiling and gushing at BF and then as soon as he wasn't looking sticking your finger in your mouth like you're gagging. LOL 

It acts up sometimes for me but not very often. I made a post a couple of nights ago and then the next morning it was missing. Not something that would have been removed by the moderators because it didn't have anything bad or controversial in it. 
@PoptartShop, we are! LOL Tonight I used what little meat I had left (hubby had been in it not for it's intended use but he makes taco meat sandwiches-what a waste!) for a taco salad. My plan to open another box of shells didn't work out after all.

I hope you're thawed out by now after going to the barn. 
@carshon, good news about Gracie and you'll have more peace of mind by her staying at the hospital! Any clues about what caused the infection in the first place and how to avoid a relapse? 

It was 9F when I did chores today. I don't know what our exact wind chill temp were but the weatherman out of Louisville said they were -21 there. I drove the truck instead of the 4-wheeler to the barn, pansy that I am, but it wasn't too awful bad. My face got a little cold but I had an extra layer of clothes on under my normal clothes and added a stocking cap, which I don't normally wear, so I stayed warm enough. Gave the horses some hay in the barn even though they have their round bales just so they could spend some extra time inside if they wanted to and gave the minis an extra flake of hay since they don't have free choice available. The minis are so fluffy I doubt they even feel the cold.


----------



## Tazzie

@Caledonian, prayers for your dad.

@JCnGrace, it's not friends against friends really, just issues with others. It's been a fairly quiet week this week at least, which has been pleasant to say the least... yikes about that friend situation! That doesn't sound pleasant. We did ride for a short time, but both horses objected to the frozen footing, so we didn't ride long. It was nice to at least get on them though. Oh gosh about the trailer incident! I'm glad it ended well!

@TuyaGirl, he was thrilled haha! And ugh, yes. These temps have been nuts. I'm so over it now! And thank you! Oh Tuya, you silly mare! I'm glad you didn't let her get away with it though! She does look really good!

@carshon, I'm glad you blanketed miss Gracie in the cold! I'm sure she appreciated that! Also glad you brought her into the hospital. I do hope she improves! At least she's in the right place for it! I'm glad your husband is set on leaving her there until she feels better!

@PoptartShop, I'm so over drama. And man I hope Equine Affaire does go smoothly. I'm just in a state of anxiety over it. Izzie is hands down the pickiest animal I know... thankfully Diego is not! But yes. Ready for the ground to be not slick and not frozen! I'm just stuck now. Yay for riding!! Promise is so adorable in her pictures!! I'm so glad you got to take her on the trails!! YAY!!

@phantomhorse13, haha nope! He had one yesterday because of the cold. He had a two hour delay today. He was bundled up and ready for the bus ride over, though a lot of parents were throwing a fit about having school. Can't make everyone happy. I did have a super lovely weekend, and a great week too  yay for all the saddle time! I'm loving watching Raven take to his job!

@Zexious, fingers firmly crossed for you on the job prospects!!


Whew, sorry I've been MIA again! Long week at work, but today is my Friday!! YES!

I had a fantastic time at the banquet this past weekend. I beat my best friend there, so had decided to grab us a spot, use the restroom, and get something to drink. I was greeted right away and told to grab a jacket since I'd paid for one and not gotten it! So that made me happy! As I was getting myself a drink I was surrounded by a couple of people all talking to me since we bought Diego and they were SO EXCITED! Haha! Then walked people through how to qualify for Nationals and Regionals, which was fun! Sat with them all evening and had a truly spectacular time (so did my best friend when he shows up haha!)

Pictures from the banquet including our award  and the only time I ever get to feel tall haha (all 5'1.5" of me LOL)





































On Sunday we got to ride, yay! Though the ground was HARD. Neither horse wanted to work much, so we didn't. We did a little trot each direction where I was teaching Nick how to ask for what he wanted. He was getting some super nice work, and Diego seems to really like the Myler. This was our ride over. It was HUGE of him to cross the creek without Izzie leading since when he got here it was a battle to get him across.







Saturday they also saw the chiro. Diego had a few things in need of attention, but it was one of the best visits ever for Izzie! Not standing in deep mud is doing wonders for her body! Pictures were after we turned them loose again 




























Then some random pictures, where personal space wasn't an option. And how fat Izzie currently is... no work, little grain, and grass in JANUARY. I'm honestly thankful there IS still grass though!














































And caught this adorable moment on Tuesday too! I love catching them snoozing 










Tomorrow is THE DAY. I get LASIK! So nervous haha! I'm excited, but ready for it to be over!


----------



## PoptartShop

@Tazzie aww thank you! <3 It felt nice getting out of the arena for once lol.
Awww I'm glad you had a good time at the banquet. You look so happy!!  I was about to say, you look tall! LOL.
Congratulations!! And yay for riding, even though it wasn't a long ride. Still happy to see you guys on the horses! Diego is such a good boy crossing the creek without Izzie having to lead. I love the picture of them snoozing. <3 They are so precious.
Good luck tomorrow. SO excited to hear how it goes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   Ahhh!!! It's gonna feel amazing not having to wear glasses/contacts anymore. Eeek!!!
@JCnGrace a taco salad sounds good too! The possibilities are endless haha.
Gosh, 9F?! That's about how cold it was last night for us. I don't blame you for driving the truck instead of the 4-wheeler. That is COLD! :lol: Good for you for layering up. 
@carshon it is good the vet said you guys are on the right track. I agree with keeping her there until she is 100%. Hoping she improves and will start becoming interested in food soon. Thank you for keeping us posted. 

I confess, my saddles to try finally came yesterday, and they fit Promise really well. BOTH of them do...they are Black Country. One is a dressage and one is a Jumping (obvi I am not jumping though lol).

I am going to actually SIT in them this weekend though and work with the padding (the weather will be nice finally), then I'll make my decision but I'm pretty sure I'm keeping them.

Really happy about that. They don't pinch her shoulders, and they are wider. Nothing like my Stubben! It's so narrow.  Still trying to sell it. So, I'm going to probably keep both of the new saddles. *shrug* why not right?! It was SUPER cold so I didn't stay too long at the barn. 

Gonna brace the cold tonight (it'll be like...13-15 degrees when I get to the barn later)...and lunge Promise/do some groundwork. It's too cold to tack up LOL, so just gonna use my surcingle.
She needs to keep moving though!


----------



## carshon

I just posted a Gracie update in my thread High Temp Low Gut sounds. It is pretty long so I will not put it here.

I confess- I am tired of the cold. Record braking temps last night -38F with no wind chill. All time low for our area. And supposed to be 50 on Monday! Wow and then of course get cold again by the end of next week.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

Photo of Inca at her lease home, taken a couple of days ago


----------



## phantomhorse13

@*TuyaGirl* : I can't imagine learning english as a second language - it makes so little sense. I can't spell well and its my first language. hopefully the rest of the week has gone better than the bad bus day.

@*PoptartShop* : so glad that the saddle seem like they should work!! can't wait for the full report this weekend.

@*carshon* : glad that Gracie is improving!

@*JCnGrace* : glad your herd is dealing with the winter weather without issue.

@*blue eyed pony* : lovely pics! Shay and Masai are beautiful and the changes in Ikora are stunning.

@*Zexious* : I got a bit of a giggle over imagining you trying to be enthused about alcohol after having overindulged. maybe the top shelf stuff won't leave you feeling so bad next time..

@*Tazzie* : looks like the banquet was tons of fun. Glad you got some riding time, even if the ground wasn't ideal. Good boy Diego for crossing the creek first! good luck with the Lasix tomorrow!!

@*ShirtHotTeez* : Inca looks really good.


I have not been riding due to the weather. I did get our new hay feeder figured out for the delinquent field though:










I also finally got lots of Kestrel pics edited. Many more are in my journal.


----------



## JCnGrace

@Tazzie, nice plaque, CONGRATS again! Good boy Diego! I think Izzie looks perfect because I don't mind some extra insulation in the winter time. I guess I should confess that I like them beefy year round not just in the winter. LOL Good luck tomorrow and let us know how it goes. You will really be astounded by how much better you see even though your glasses correct your vision. 
@PoptartShop, will anxiously be awaiting a report on how you like riding in your new saddles. Glad they fit Promise. We didn't have anything taco related tonight. LOL 
@carshon, was really glad to read they figured out the trick to getting Gracie to eat more. Those temps are awful and I'm happy they are on their way out. 
@ShirtHotTeez, Inca looks wonderful. So slick and shiny after looking at my herd of wooly boogers. She must have a wonderful disposition for them to trust her with a toddler underfoot. 
@phantomhorse13, OMG, that first picture of Kestrel! Just too cute for words! Love your hay feeder. That is something along the lines that I want for the minis. 

Really not much to confess here other than I called Cloud the B word when she backed up to a pile of hay in the barn and pooped right in the middle of it. Kinda harsh I know but I'd just put it there with the intention of them eating it not for her to use as a toilet. LOL


----------



## blue eyed pony

Life pro tip: when the heat index is high, bring a water bottle to the barn, and drink plenty of water out of it, especially if there's no easily accessible human drinking water there.

It's hot here. The heat index is 125 (temp 85F/29C, humidity 40%). I rode. I sweated. I did not bring any drinking water.

I totally passed out when I bent down to fill my horse's water today. Woke myself up when I fell face first into the fence. Pretty sure I got belted by the electrics when I did, the top of my head STILL hurts! Well done, me.


----------



## rambo99

We are finally out of the polar vortexs grip it's 3 below this morning. Warmest temperature in days for a low, going to get to 20 degrees today! Yesterday was the coldest at -44 degrees that is ridiculously cold.

Kids had no school Tuesday through Thursday due to cold. Today was back to school amazingly enough they were very happy to go. I'm glad to have my day to myself.

Although yesterday was a busy day getting barn cleaned out. Cleaning out water troughs one in barn was gross. Mr pally likes to dunk his hay in the water trough. Outside trough needed cleaning out also had dumped it out Tuesday evening. 

But the hay mess in it didn't get rinsed out...so was fun getting that out. Hay was all frozen in it took some hot water and lots of hosing out. Mind you it was a balmy - 8 for a high yesterday. Between that and stall cleaning I spent a good two hours outside. Boys were total pigs in stalls poop from wall to wall. 

They are back outside spent the first night outside last night. 

Behind on reading on here so got some catching up to do. @ phantomhorse13 were did you get the hay feeder? Looks really neat ,you're horse's look very happy. Looks like you got some snow. 

With the much warmer temperatures I plan on riding today for first in weeks. Will need to lunge my beast first, if I want a sane an not spooky jumpy jigging idiot. I know he's full of it he was doing some running and bucking yesterday ,ended up falling his feet came out from under him. Think he was embarrassed jumped up shook off , looked around like that like you didn't see that! Did you!


----------



## Zexious

@rambo99 - I'm glad you'll finally be seeing some warmer weather! Enjoy the sunshine and some (hopefully not too crazy!) rides.
@blue eyed pony - Yikes! It does sound like you need to be drinking more water! (Or maybe riding at cooler parts of the day? Or maybe both!)
@JCnGrace - Cloud!! Seriously?? xD (I know it's not, but sometimes things like that totally feel intentional... >.>)
@phantomhorse13 - My go-to vodka (and what I was drinking that night) was Grey Goose, which is top shelf at a lot of bars. But Boyfriend is a bit of a liquor snob, and likes to crap on it all the time. He says it's garbage alcohol...and maybe he's right, since I got so sick xD Crystal Head is more expensive, so maybe it will solve some of my problems haha! Ugh.
I love to see your horses all bundled up and fuzzy, but I hope the weather improves so you can get more rides in. 
And sweet Kestrel is so, so cute! I love those big, gorgeous eyes. Isn't puppyhood such a special thing?
@ShirtHotTeez - Look at Inca being so sweet to that baby <3 
I know she's being leased, but do you ever get to visit her?
@carshon - Enjoy that little window of nice weather! I'll go check out Gracie's update thread <3
@PoptartShop - The only thing better than one new saddle is two new saddles 
Stay warm!!
@Tazzie - Congratulations on your award! Love those fuzzy horses <3 Good luck with your appointment today!
As an aside, I never realized how "tall" (ha) you were--I would have never guessed from that pic!

Hmm... Not much to confess here! My mom is spending a long weekend in Las Vegas; I'm equal parts bummed and pleased that I'm not there. Anyone ever feel that way? xD


----------



## JCnGrace

@blue eyed pony, YIKES! Good thing you didn't go head first into the water trough and drown. You HAVE to take better care of yourself. Bad news is once you've had a spell of heat exhaustion like this it seems they come on faster the next time. Glad you're mostly OK from that ordeal, scary stuff!
@rambo99, +20 probably seems like a heat wave to you and I'm glad those terrible temps are behind you at least for now. I've seen that look on foals when they've done the same, it's too funny! LOL

Oh I forgot to mention last night that I found the green Big Piney sweatshirt yesterday. It was all wadded up and pushed behind the stack of other sweatshirts. Pretty weird I didn't see it when I was looking through them. Instead of admitting I must be blind I'm going to accuse hubby of loaning it out to his GF (not that he has one and wouldn't be my hubby if he did) and then panicking when I noticed it missing, made her give it back, and he stuffed it back there. LOL Down to waiting for the bra and flip flops to reappear.


----------



## JCnGrace

@Zexious, yes, the last time my family had a girls trip out to Phoenix and I didn't go. Would have liked to have gone and enjoyed the warmer weather but would have hated the endless shopping they do, which is why I turned down the invite.


----------



## PoptartShop

@JCnGrace omg...she pooped in the hay?! Ahhhh! I bet that won't taste too good. LOL, come on Cloud! What a waste...with HER waste. Get it? LOL, bad joke.
@Zexious I've always wanted to go there. Not a gambler, but I heard there's more to do there than that anyway. Well, enjoy the alone time!  It is bittersweet!
@rambo99 glad the weather is starting to perk up for you! Finally! I'm sure the boys are happy about it too.  I hope you do ride today and ENJOY every minute of it!!! Take pictures if you can! I don't blame you for lunging him first, it will make your ride much smoother!
@carshon I need to catchup on that thread of yours. I'm so sick of the cold too. :sad: It's depressing and annoying. Sick of having to layer up.
-38???? Gosh...and I'm complaining about 7-10 degree weather. I am such a baby lol. Yup, gonna be in the 50's here too next week, then snowing next Saturday. Like WHAT?! CRAZY.
@phantomhorse13 yes! I can't wait to actually sit/ride in them! 
Gosh, so sick of the snow. Flurrying here as I type. What a nice hay feeder!  I love it, never seen one like it before.
Kestrel is soooo adorable. Cuteness overload. She's so cute!
@ShirtHotTeez awww, I love that picture of Inca. How adorable. So sweet, and she looks good.
@blue eyed pony crazy how your weather is the opposite compared to most of us! You better keep water on you at all times! 

I confess, work is still so busy, next week is my last week before I leave for vaca (we leave on the 9th)...I know I'll be so busy trying to get stuff done! 

Going to ride tomorrow and Sunday. I can't wait to sit in my saddles, they fit her so I hope they are just as comfortable for me!

Here's a picture of miss fuzzy face  Happy weekend everyone!!!


----------



## phantomhorse13

@*JCnGrace* : I would have been calling Cloud all sorts of names for pooping in perfectly good hay!

@*blue eyed pony* : you should probably be drinking several bottles of water if you are sweating enough to make yourself pass out. take care of yourself!!

@*rambo99* : glad for the break in the weather, though those temps are still horrifying to me - "hosing out" and "-8" should not be in the same sentence!! the new-to-us hay feeder came from my SIL, who used to run a boarding barn but now has retired to just personal horses, so is getting rid of a lot of now-unused stuff. We will have a couple small run-in sheds coming too at some point. Lucky us!

@*Zexious* : maybe your snobby bf is onto something - hopefully you won't have such a big head after the next round of partying. I am loving every minute of Kestrel being around. While I have done lots of (brief) fostering of puppies, I have never had the pleasure of watching one grow up before (both my previous dogs were adopted as adults). It's amazing! We haven't see any doggy pics from your world lately - you should fix that. 

@*PoptartShop* : enjoy your saddle time this weekend in the heat wave!


Today, I decided I couldn't stand being inside any longer. I grabbed Phin and took a bareback ride around Alimar. The whole story is in my journal.



















:cowboy:


----------



## JCnGrace

@PoptartShop, VACATION! I hope you are going somewhere warm!
@phantomhorse13, what a lucky score on hay feeders and sheds! OK so I had to study that first picture for the longest time. I thought you were wearing shorts and then realized hay wouldn't be sticking to your bare legs so you must have tan breeches on. I was going to call you all kinds of crazy. LOL 

Yes, her pooping in the flake of hay was a waste because I scooped it up and threw it on the manure pile. I didn't replace it so I hope she was the one that got shorted on their "special" hay. Special = they just think it is because it's from a square bale instead of a round bale so only different in form, it's all grass hay. LOL

Mom's birthday is next week and she'll be 89. I promised her I'd take her to the casino at Christmas so she called today and said she wanted to go on her birthday. Let's hope she wins some money because she's already been griping about the fact that I told her I'd take her to the one that's close to her and she doesn't like that one because it just takes her money. They all take your money so I'm not going to double my trip to take her to the one she wants to go to, that would be 8 hours of driving time round trip for me. 1 sister is going with us, 2 sisters are on vacation and we're hoping brother will be able to meet us for lunch before going to the casino so we can call it her birthday dinner. I'll be able to kill two birds with one stone, YAY! LOL She's also changed her home phone number twice and cell number once this week because "those men" keep calling her. We were really worried about who "those men" were and finally got out of her she didn't actually know they were men because nobody said anything...in other words robo-calls. LOL She's from an age where answering the phone is mandatory and telling her to check caller ID or letting the answering machine get it is useless. She won't leave a message on an answering machine either.


----------



## blue eyed pony

@JCnGrace - I get heat exhaustion SO easily now! I had a really nasty fall off a previous horse and suffered a serious concussion, and then ever since then, I've been getting migraines and haven't handled heat well at all.

Don't worry, lesson learned! I'll carry water with me from now on!

The tap is a good distance from the trough and I have to face the other way to turn it on so drowning wasn't a risk but going face first into a strong electric fence is not fun!


----------



## Zexious

@blue eyed pony - It's crazy how little things like the heat and hydration can get away from us. I'm the same way. Gotta take better care of ourselves!

@JCnGrace - 89 years old! Does your mom have any words of wisdom to share with us?
I love a good casino, so I think she and I would get along swimmingly. What does she like to play?
Wish her a very happy birthday, and hopefully don't spend too long in the car <3

@phantomhorse13 - A bareback ride is a good way to stay a little extra warm! I'll check out the complete ride in your journal <3
I included a picture of Finn at the bottom <3 Hopefully you all haven't seen this one!

@PoptartShop - I love to gamble, but you're right! There's so much to do even for those who aren't a big fan of the gambling/party scene. Great shows, great food, and some of the best shopping in the world! Definitely make the trip sometime, if the opportunity arises  
Try not to work too hard this week before your vacation, and say "hi" to Promise for me!


I confess I had a bit of a scare last night!
For context, Boyfriend and I live in a gated community of townhomes--they're the long, narrow type where most units (all except for the end ones) share two walls. I've included a random photo I found off Google to give you a better idea; similar to this (in that they're all squished together) but in a different architectural style. There's maybe 60-100 units, and most of them are oriented in a big circle, so the units across from us and ours face one another.

Boyfriend and I went to bed around midnight, but I was feeling pretty restless. I woke up around 1-2 to Finn barking and this steady 'thud, thud, thud' coming from outside. Our complex is decently quiet, but we live in a college town so the occasional noise isn't really out of the ordinary and I just ignored it. 
...Except it kept going, and going...
So, I crawl out of bed and peek out the window. There's a man (maybe a college student?) trying to kick the door in to the condo directly across from us! Just kicking it again and again and again, super loud. 

Unfortunately, (or fortunately, rather, ha) the exciting part of the story ends there. By the time I wake Tristan and get him to look outside a police officer and his partner are walking up to the guy. Because it's so late and the rest of the neighborhood is so quiet I can sort of hear their conversation. It sounded like he was just really drunk and trying to get into "his" condo, but was disoriented and arrived at the wrong one. He was cooperative with the police and, honestly, I felt a little sorry for him. 
I know for a fact that that unit is empty (that's an interesting/a little bit of a sad story if anyone wants to hear that one...), which further leads me to believe that he was just confused. That unit's neighbors were decently spooked, though! Because they share walls, it probably sounded like their home was being broken into.

And, to be honest, it also kind of spooked me a little, too. I'm embarrassed to admit it, but I'm pretty carefree (careless?) when it comes to things like home and personal security. I'll leave my windows wide open for the nice breeze (not that we get those that often in Texas, haha), I'll leave my front and back door unlocked, and (because Boyfriend frequently works until 1:00 in the morning or later) I'll walk Finn by myself late at night without my cell phone, keys, or anything else--it's not rare for all three of those things happen simultaneously. The town we live in has a low crime rate and, like I mentioned, we live in a complex that's completely gated with codes so I've never thought anything of it... but maybe I should?


















(to end on a happy note c: )

EDIT - typo!
I wrote "gaited" instead of "gated" haha... I'm sure we can all appreciate that xD


----------



## JCnGrace

@blue eyed pony, no I imagine it isn't. I've been zapped more than my fair share but never in the face. OUCH!
@Zexious, her words of advice would be don't let your children take your car away from you. LOL She still hasn't gotten over that. She likes to play the penny slots. I used to like slots until they went from real money to paper tickets, it's just not the same! Still is what I play when I have to take her to the casino since I'm not a big enough spender to play anything else. LOL

Finn is such a handsome dude and good on him for being alert! That would have bothered me too! I'm glad it was just a drunk and not a burglar.

I can't believe how warm it was today compared to just a couple of days ago, felt like spring! I had to take my gloves off and unzip my jacket while doing chores but they were still needed when driving the 4-wheeler. When it's sunny the horses like to nap on the hillside.


----------



## phantomhorse13

@JCnGrace : 8 hours of driving to slowly give away money is crazy! I thankfully never could understand the draw of a casino. hope your mom will be able to understand called ID so that she can stop changing her number so much.

@blue eyed pony : if you are prone to heat-related migraines, you may want to look into supplementing electrolytes as well as just water. that has made a HUGE difference for me.

@Zexious : Finn is so handsome! I am glad the door-kicker wound up being a confused drunk, but I do hope it gets you thinking at least a bit about your personal safety. you have me intrigued about the story of the empty townhouse, so please share.


It's been a busy weekend! The whole story is in my journal.




























The warm weather is supposed to continue the next couple days, so maybe the snow and ice will melt!!


----------



## JCnGrace

@phantomhorse13, that's why I'm sticking to the 4 hour round trip option. LOL Sadly I think at this point she's beyond learning anything new. After staying sharp and with it for so long she has started a rapid decline in her mental capacity. 

We've already thawed and melted which has resulted in some very soggy ground. It was really warm today and I was able to get the last frozen poop pried up from right outside F & T's doorway which is Thunder's favorite bathroom. Why is it poop will stay frozen way beyond everything else thawing out?


----------



## Zexious

@JCnGrace - The things you learn when you keep horses on your property, haha!
If I ever get land, I hope you'll allow me to pick your brain a little!
@phantomhorse13 - Love how sweet Kestrel is looking! What a good girl she is <3
I'll keep my fingers crossed that you'll get some pleasant weather. Sounds like you need a break from the ice!!

I confess... I spoke too soon regarding the attempted break in.

I got into my car the following morning and was surprised to see the center console fully open, with the coins that lived inside it obviously shuffled all about (some on the seat, some on the ground, but most still in the console). It was my dad's car, and he kept the coins in there, but I've never personally opened the center console as long as I've owned it. Nothing else seemed to be missing or out of place, but there was also nothing of value in there to begin with.
I unlatched the console to see if it would pop up like that on its own if left unlatched (as it's possible that I accidentally had unlatched it), but it held its position. I chalked it up as something just a little out of the ordinary, but just figured Tristan had gotten into it. 

Fast forward to Tristan and I speaking, and he assures me he hasn't been in my car. That means someone else had been ;o; So, knowing that my neighbors from across the street had spoken with the police the previous night, I sent Tristan over to chat with him wondering if this was somehow connected with the aforementioned events.

[More context: the end unit of the building across from me shares one side with a small grass patch, sort of like a little alley. We've had some terrible wind the past few weeks, and that unit's fence had blown down. So their backyard/patio, and subsequently their backdoor, is accessible through that little grassy area. The blown down fence invisible from the street; I only know about it because I walk Finn in that patch several times every day.
Also for context, I'll name the unit numbers so we can keep them straight... I am 1603, 1703 was the unit I saw having the door kicked, I know the person living in 1702, and 1701 is the end unit with the blown down fence]

So I guess 1701 heard someone trying to break in through their back door that night. 1701 got scared, ran out the front door, and drove off. 
Presumably that's when the police came, and found the guy trying to kick down the front door of 1703. Maybe he was indeed really drunk, but apparently the stuff he was telling the cops was a lie. I also don't know if he had any sort of accomplices. So the cops haul him off...

Then, there were a slew of vehicle break ins around 3:00 (at least, according to 1702 we spoke to). That we know of, this included my car (which, again, nothing was stolen from), 1702's truck (from which his gun, medication, and briefcase were taken), a truck of our friend's down at the other end of the complex (he had a pair of sunglasses stolen). Given that it happened to so many people we know, I'd bet other people we don't were definitely effected as well. We think maybe they were just going around trying handles of cars to see if they are open then taking what they could, but I'm also not totally sure I buy that because I'm always really good about locking my car. But, I guess it's possible...
Beyond this, they also managed to steal an actual vehicle.

Honestly, hearing all this really freaked me out. Having any sort of invasion of personal property isn't really a feeling I'm familiar with and I really don't like it.
it also made me uncomfortable that like, like I mention in the other post, we live in an upscale, low crime area in a completely gated/coded complex. How do we get more safe than that?

So, the break ins happened between the night of February 1st and the morning of February 2nd. All of February 2nd I was super on edge, and super nervous. I felt like... "violated"? (That's not really the word to describe it, but I also can't think of a better one) I spent the whole day stewing over it. 
By yesterday, I was totally over it. It "is what it is" I guess. :')


----------



## Tazzie

@PoptartShop, I bet it was awesome!! YAY! It was a blast! And haha, yeah no. I'm TINY height wise! Kaleb is already up to my chest and he's not even 6 haha! Yes! We are trying to come up with ways to get everyone worked, so that's been fun. The ground is still a mess, ugh. And haha! I'll go into more detail below (though you already know lol). Yay for the saddles arriving!

@Phantomhorse13, the banquet was definitely fun! I'm pretty proud of how Diego is coming. Nick is learning too when to stop putting so much pressure on. He never learned when you need to diffuse instead of push, and he made Diego do a mini rear. I said "there was a reason I kept saying stop and let him breathe; he was trying to think through it and you were pushing him." I had to remind him he didn't grow up in this environment like Izzie did, so you have to spend a bit more time with him. And I love your journal entries!!

@JCnGrace, thank you! I don't mind a bit of fluff, but Izzie is a bit TOO much fluff! She didn't look TOO bad this weekend, but they both lack a tremendous amount of muscle! But I'm the same way with wanting them a bit chubbier in the winter! Naughty Cloud! Yay for finding the green shirt! Happy birthday to your mom too!

@Zexious, thank you! And haha, yeah... tall is NOT what I'm ever called haha! It's also why people are shocked that Izzie is only 15 hands. I'm like "she has a short rider... of course she looks tall!" Yikes, that is a scary event!! Poor guy! And Finn is SO adorable! ETA OMG! I couldn't handle that at all! I'm so sorry 


Well guys...

I can see!!! I will say, Friday was the worst day of the process haha! That morning we dropped off my car to have new tires put on it, picked up chain for my new stall guards (will debut them later lol), picked up sunglasses (YAY!), and dropped my rings off to be redipped, cleaned, and then sautered together. Also went to Dover where Nick got a pair of riding pants, Syd got riding boots, and we got bucket hooks to hang up buckets (Diego is messy eating on the ground, and he's better with a hanging bucket).

The procedure alone was very fast. 20 seconds an eye to cut the flap, 21 seconds an eye for the procedure. But after was horrendous. The numbing drops wore off on my way home, and I am not a good napper... even with Tylenol PM apparently. So I was in agony all night and my entire world was fairly blurry. I was deeply regretting my decision that night...

Then woke up Saturday and could see EVERYTHING! I do feel like I have a dry contact in my left eye, but that's the worst of the irritation. Otherwise I'm fairing well!

Saturday we went and got started on my best friend's bathroom (well, Nick did; I sat in a chair and watched lol). Sunday we laid low. I did toss on goggles to go see the ponies, which was nice.

I'm leaving soon to go for my post op checkup!

Pictures and video (sorry, my eyes do get tired easy right now, so need to cut it short lol). We are working out a solution to get these horses exercised that doesn't involve ripping up on area of the pasture... might start utilizing the hillside for walk/trot sets. Starting light, but these horses need to do SOMETHING!

From Thursday night, Diego was loving Nick scratching under his blankie 















Pictures from the creek, and a funny video haha!
























I can see! And wear real sunglasses!!










Going to see the ponies... Izzie wins the award for NASTINESS!




























Diego enjoyed just no blankie lol










Love for daddy!



















I took selfies with my baby lol




























And convinced Nick to take some with me with both of them!


----------



## PoptartShop

@phantomhorse13 bareback sounds fun!  And much easier than tacking up with a saddle. I don't blame you for wanting to get out and ride. Kestrel is so cute! I love the pictures. Such beautiful backgrounds. Going to read your journal shortly, can't wait! And YAY for warmer weather!! Here too!
@JCnGrace LOL you and your poop shenanigans. :rofl: That is funny. Very odd, no idea why it stays frozen haha.
Wow, 89?! God bless her! That's amazing. She better get some money! :lol: That'll be a good time, and YES to killing 2 birds with 1 stone, yay! I hope you guys enjoy it and have fun! <3
@Zexious I will!  Wow, that would've freaked me out too. It will definitely make you more aware and cautious. Poor guy though, sheesh! He probably doesn't even remember. :lol: 
Just saw your new post...gosh! That is terrible...I wonder if they are linked somehow...hopefully that will be the last of it. That's my biggest fear, getting my car or house broken into!

It IS true though, it can happen ANYWHERE. I live in a pretty upscale place, and so do my parents, but they have had cars broken into there and we never thought it would happen.

I'm sorry you had to go through all that. :sad: And your neighbors too. I'm glad they didn't take anything of yours, but still, I would be shaken up!
@Tazzie I am so glad it went well!!!  You are a trooper for sure! It sucks the numbing drops wore off so fast. They need to make them last longer. :icon_rolleyes: Ugh!
So cool that you can see everything now. I am super jealous. Good luck at your post-op checkup!!

Hey, ANYTHING is better than NOTHING when it comes to working the horses. The hillside sounds like a good idea.  Just to get them moving. Do it!!
Ugh, they are so cute. I love the pictures. Omg so much ice! But the creek does look pretty. Is Izzie turning into a bay now? LOL, so dirty! I'm sure she was happy to roll though and get muddy again, it's been awhile!
You guys take the cutest selfies with your ponies <3

I confess, it's FINALLY nice outside...it's legit 56F right now. I'm totally happy about that. When I get off work & ride, it won't be crazy cold.
Although, I wish I could ride in the daylight right now...sigh.

I did ride this weekend, but only tried out one of my new saddles. Gonna try the other one out tonight. I need to take the stirrups off of my treeless for the second one - I forgot I need to buy another pair of stirrups. :lol: Oh well, at least I have those for now.
The first one fits great, both me and Promise. So I'm happy with it. I am hoping the other one will be comfy for me too! We shall see. 

I am gonna be VERY busy at work this week, but it is my last week before vacation. We leave on Saturday morning.  Then we come back the following Saturday.
Cruising to Grand Cayman Islands, Jamaica and two places in Mexico (Cozumel and Puerto Costa Maya). Never been to any of them before, so I'm pumped. Going with the BF.  It'll be a good time. 
We are going snorkeling and doing some other fun excursions. But mostly gonna relax and of course have some drinks, haha.
I'm just excited to get away for a little. It's about time. 
I am gonna miss Promise though (my first time being 'away' from her!), but my trainer is going to exercise/work her for me a bit while I'm gone, so at least I won't have to worry that she will be sitting for 7-8 days!


----------



## JCnGrace

@Zexious, I'll let you pick my brain all you want. The only trouble I can see that horse keeping is so different depending on the area but I'll still help all I can. 

OH NO! about them getting in your car. You've every right to feel violated, it's a scary thing. I'm just glad they didn't try to get in your home. 

@Tazzie, Yay for being able to see now! That sucks about the numbing drops wearing off too soon. My friend had that happen with her first cataract surgery and she said it was really painful and irritating. She didn't have that happen with her second eye (they didn't do them at the same time). 

Isn't the mud horrible? I was looking out the window yesterday morning and thought Cutter had somehow gotten into the other pasture with F & T. Grabbed the binoculars and it was Frecks in dirt camo. You know it's bad when you mistake a sorrel with a good amount of white pattern for a solid dun. LOL

How fast did Nick have to go in to get out of his wet clothes? 

@PoptartShop, horse poop is my life! LOL 

I'm so jealous of your vacation, I want to go! I say that but by the second day I'd be ready to come home and see the critters. LOL At least you have Promise at a place you know she'll be well cared for, not like at the self care place. I hope you have a wonderful time. Take lot's of pictures to share with us homebodies!


----------



## carshon

I confess we are going to have an ice storm tonight and they are saying possible loss of electricity. My confession is that after the polar vortex and all of the snow we have then the melt this weekend and everything is ice. I do not want more ice- officially over winter!


----------



## PoptartShop

@JCnGrace yeah, it's gonna be REALLY hard without my furbabies. :sad: My parents are watching my guinea pigs, & Promise will have my trainer so I know they will all be fine, but it'll be super weird not seeing them every day for 7-8 days!
I hope Promise doesn't think I left her!  I know, I KNOW...I'm a worrywart lol.

As soon as we get home, RIGHT to the barn I will go! :lol: I already can't wait haha.
But it will be nice to get away too from the daily routine.

I will definitely take a lot of pictures.  Gonna start packing tonight!
@carshon oh gosh, an ice storm??????? Noooooooo! I really hope you don't lose power. It has been such a harsh winter!

Promise last night, just because she's so cute haha.
The second pic, she was about to turn her head LOL she is so silly. :lol: 

I confess, it sucks I'm legit freezing in my office, yet today it's like 60F outside...I have my space heater on. -_- AH!


----------



## AndyTheCornbread

I went and read the first post on this thread to figure out what it was all about. So I confess that I am tired of winter and the fifty tons of white BS sitting on my roads on my place each morning as well as the cold temps. I am ready for it to be summer again and I am tired of plowing snow with the tractor and being freezing cold while doing it. I have to go outside and plow yet again later today


----------



## PoptartShop

Hi & welcome @AndyTheCornbread. You will love this thread! :lol:

I am tired of the winter too! Good luck plowing...hopefully it doesn't take too long!

I confess, I hate how I'm SO busy because it's the last week before my vaca, and everyone wants to keep piling MORE & MORE work on me...like, hello?! I'm trying to get PRIORITY stuff done! Ugh.


----------



## AndyTheCornbread

@PoptartShop it takes me about 2.5 hours to plow all the roads each time. It is in the single digits to low teens here and lightly snowing. I managed to get the driveway from the main road to the house plowed, and the roads to the barns and woodpile plowed as well as mostly plowing out the horse trailer. Then I got too cold so I put more diesel in the tractor and came inside to warm up. I'll have to finish the drive circle and the rest of the horse trailer plow out tomorrow when the high is supposed to hit 17. A veritable tropical heat wave


----------



## rambo99

I finally got in some riding just in the driveway rode bareback was just to cold to mess with saddling up,horse's were happy to get out. @Tazzie you have some really cute horse's loved the video and pictures. 

Tired of winter so it can be done now,finding it really hard to get motivated to ride or just do anything. Doesn't help i have to lunge my horse prior to riding and today he was a major jerk. Did the whip his butt in towards me and reverse, when wasn't asked to reverse caught me off guard so got away with it first time. Next time i let him have it, and he got whipped right on his big hinny.

Had some more issues with him wanting to stop reverse when not being asked so he ended up working harder then he wanted. By end of lunging he was listening and doing as asked,he knows better but tries to assert himself with the attitude i'll do it my way!! 

He was a good boy though when riding kinda tired from lunging way longer then i had planned on lunging him. Here's some pictures from our ride in driveway. Picture of oldest daughter on the black gelding,he was so happy to be getting ridden today such a good boy.


----------



## JCnGrace

@carshon, just what you need with everything else you're dealing with right now. Do you guys have a way to stay warm in the event you do lose power for a few days? 
@PoptartShop, I know you can't help the worrying, me either. 

What would you do without your space heater? LOL Do they keep the thermostat set low? 

Pretty Promise! Are you going to spend your last evening before taking off with her? 

Welcome @AndyTheCornbread! I don't blame you for being sick of winter, I couldn't live in an area that got a lot of snow and cold. We're getting rain instead of snow, 2 days straight now and a couple more days of it according to the forecast. 
@rambo99, while I'm super glad you finally got some ride time in those pictures made me cold just from looking at you and your daughter all bundled up. Do you have to lunge because your horse is young or because he is a high energy horse? Mine are so lazy if I lunged them then they'd have no energy left for riding. LOL 


Set out round bales today or I should say hubby did while I only dealt with cutting and removing the net. It doesn't seem like we're going through them very fast this year. Instead of constantly munching they are spending more time than usual out on pasture, probably because we had a wet enough summer we went into winter with a good stand of grass. 

Tomorrow with mom ought to prove interesting. Just found out Saturday that she has fallen prey to some scammers and she refuses to believe they aren't legit because they are just soooo nice to her. It has been a mess to say the least. One sister and my brother are taking the brunt of it because of 2 sisters being away on vacation and me not living close. We have it to where she can no longer have free access to her money but hard telling how far they will go when she isn't just handing it over to them anymore. They've already tried calling her bank pretending to be her to find out her password. So it turns out there were "those men" calling her but they are the ones that told her to change her phone number. I'm sure to try to isolate her from friends and family, not knowing that one of her kids would have to be the one that arranged the change because she can't. I hope there's an extra hot space in Hell for those that prey on the elderly and otherwise mentally infirm folks. How do they look at themselves in the mirror everyday?


----------



## rambo99

@JCnGrace he needs lunging because he's young and very high energy. He had plenty of energy left for ride.He wouldn't stand still for me to get on. Daughter had to come hold him so I could get on.

Yeah it cold have to dress in layers riding bareback makes a bit warmer. Not as secure as with a saddle ,but wasn't into freezing while saddling up. 

Hope you get things with your mom straightened out. That scamming the elderly is a scary deal... Seems there are scams going on, no matter what age group your in have to be very careful anymore.


----------



## carshon

@JCnGrace that just makes me sad about your Mom. Something similar happened to my FIL but it was a local woman in her 40's (FIL is 82) who slept with him in exchange for money etc - then one night she came into his house stole his credit card and truck and charged up the card and did not bring the truck back until SIL called her and said the police were looking for her. FIL refuses to believe that this young woman is not "in love" with him so family had to take measures to guard his bank acct. Just so sad what people will do.


----------



## AndyTheCornbread

@JCnGrace I have an aunt who raised me for a lot of my younger life who got scammed on a dating website. She is a widow because my uncle died in a construction accident years ago, but the guy was getting her to send him money for a plane ticket to America and sorts of other things claiming he was stuck somewhere while traveling etc. My other aunts and uncles found out about it and put a stop to it but my aunt was convinced for a long time that this guy was really into her and really cared about her etc. What he really was, was a scammer out of some 3rd world African dung heap who wanted to bleed as much money out my aunt as he could.

I got a call myself a few months ago from a guy claiming to be my grandson and he needed money because he was in some financial trouble. I told him where to get off and reported the number to the police. I am not anywhere near old enough to be a grand parent, LOL! so it was pretty easy to know he was a scammer.

In other news it snowed again last night <- _said in my best Eeyore voice_.


----------



## PoptartShop

@JCnGrace the thermostat usually says 72-75F but there is NO way that's right!!!!!!!!! LOL. My space heater is my savior!
Yes!! I am going to see her tonight, tomorrow and Friday night.   Ugh I am gonna miss her but when we come back, we are going RIGHT to the barn from the airport. :rofl: That's good you aren't going through hay like crazy. 
OMG nooo!! She better not fall into their traps! Scammers are horrible...sick people. It's horrible that they pray on people like that.
I put my saddle I'm selling on Craigslist last month, and within an HOUR I had to take it off, because ALL I got were scammer messages!!!!!!!!! They are horrible! I told them all to F off & get a life. :icon_rolleyes:

One of them was like:
I'll send you a check, once you deposit it, take the money out of your account, and give it to the person picking up the saddle. Like, WHAT? LOL, these people are ridiculous. Can't get me though!
How did it go today though?
@AndyTheCornbread ugh more snow?!  It needs to go away! And wow, that is terrible! Glad you reported it to the police. What is wrong with people?!

I confess, it's nice weather-wise, but...when I get done work, it's gonna RAIN. Of course. Ugh.
But, I am going to ride anyway in the indoor. I hate the rain...one word: MUD.

I also confess, I didn't pack for my trip last night, but I WILL tonight. Mark my words! :lol:


----------



## JCnGrace

@PoptartShop, I'm a procrastinator in many things but if I'm going on a trip except maybe just an overnighter I'm packed at least a week in advance. LOL


Today wasn't so bad. I think she finally realizes that she really isn't going to get 18 million dollars and a new car. Hubby went too so that he could go talk to the police while we went to the casino (he's a retired cop) because we hadn't heard a thing from them even though we reported it on Sunday. Of course there's not a lot they will or can do except turn all the info over to the FBI. In the meantime we just have to keep a close eye on everything and run a credit report on her occasionally to see if fraudulent accounts or credit cards are being opened in her name.

It's amazing how good these people are at brainwashing their victims as proved by @carshon & @AndyTheCornbread 's stories too. 

So the funny thing of the day is she lost thousands of dollars to these people and is shrugging it off then turns around and gets mad at the casino because she lost 50 bucks in the 2 hours we were there. She's such a trip. LOL


----------



## blue eyed pony

Soooo the other day a gorgeous friend of mine picked me up from my house, dropped me at the barn, and invited me to ride down to her place to school Ikora with her & one of her horses.

I'll be honest I didn't expect to make it when we set out because Ikora has been a handful to hack out lately and it's a bit of a distance with COWS along the way, and apparently cows are suddenly terrifying (she's been PASTURED with the bloody things so I call bs) but we did. She jogged pretty much the WHOLE way and refused to settle for ages, but after she did settle... this happened 

Last pic has a filter on it so you can actually see what's going on in the flight.
And yes I am a hot mess on landing. My saddle has a really high cantle and is very much a VSD not a jump or even really an AP, and it was the first time we've jumped in months so the support and flat cantle of a proper jump saddle would have been handy...

The jump was 2' and she jumped it easily half again its actual height, not out of fear, but out of eagerness. My horse LOVES to jump. She's a VERY keen jumper and a lot to keep together on approach. I didn't expect her to be controlled at all honestly, but she was - off her home property, AND in a snaffle! This is HUGE guys!

(And then she was every bit as much of a handful on the way back too ****)


----------



## phantomhorse13

@Zexious : how scary that the innocent drunk wasn't so innocent after all. I am glad your car wasn't damaged nor anything of value taken.

@Tazzie : yay for vision!! sounds like the result was worth the day of being miserable. I appreciate the effort your horses go through to coat themselves in as much mud as possible - such a grey thing. :icon_rolleyes:

@PoptartShop : woohoo for the saddle working! I am sure that was a huge relief. I hope work isn't too crazy, but at least you have that wonderful cruise as a light at the end of the tunnel. take lots of pics! Have you done cruises before? If one of the excursion choices in Jamaica is walking up the waterfalls, I would pick something else. DH and I did that during our vaca last year and it was crowded, scary, and totally not worth it.. 

@carshon : I hope momma nature spared you the ice and that the power stayed on..

@AndyTheCornbread : that is a lot of plowing; no wonder you are cold. agree with you 100% about winter - bring on spring!

@rambo99 : yay for riding, though sorry your boy was a jerk to longe to start with.

@JCnGrace : always a nice surprise to go through less hay than expected. sorry to hear about your mom and the scammers. those people deserve a special place in h#ll.

@blue eyed pony : you and Ikora look amazing!


Wednesday, I was able to get saddle time - in only a t-shirt no less! That story is in my journal. 

First up was Phin:



















Next up was George:



















Yesterday, I got Phin out for a long ride. That story is in my journal.


















I am currently sitting in the airport, heading for Florida!


----------



## JCnGrace

@blue eyed pony, sounds like both of you had a wonderful time on your outing. 
@phantomhorse13, hasn't this weather been crazy? Being able to wear a t-shirt in February in PA, who'd a thunk it? Are you heading to another endurance ride? Good luck!

Oh, I forgot to mention last night who I saw at the casino. Rupert from Survivor, not that any of you will know who he is unless you watch that show. While I would have had a better time sitting down and asking him all kinds of questions, I figure he has a right to spend a day out without being bombarded by strangers so I just smiled and said hello.


----------



## phantomhorse13

@JCnGrace : how fun to see Rupert!! I think the season with him may have been the last one I watched. I am going south for an endurance ride, but first I am farmsitting for the property owner, so it’s an extra log trip. 


Currently sitting in Charlotte, listening to the ear-splitting drone of the malfunctioning fire alarm. Second flight has been delayed due to “staff issues” and no telling when it may go..


----------



## PoptartShop

@phantomhorse13 the excursion we picked for Jamaica is some beach thing, like a relaxing one. Nothing crazy. LOL but we will be sure not to do anything with the waterfalls! Thank you for letting me know about that, I can't stand crowded places and I'd probably be scared to death. Plus...I have anxiety issues, nope. :lol: Crazy how you go from layering up to riding in a t-shirt! Definitely have to take advantage of this decent weather this week. Have fun in FL!!!!!!!!! If I don't talk to you before Saturday, be safe!! I leave Saturday AM to fly out to FL myself for the cruise!

@blue eyed pony you guys look good, it looks like you were having fun and that's all that matters!!

@JCnGrace I used to watch Survivor, if I saw a picture of him I may remember. Aw that's cool you got to say hi to him though! 
I FINALLY got packing done last night, still need to pack a few more things, but the clothes part is done. Good, I'm glad he got to talk to them. LOL your mom is definitely a trip! :lol: 

I confess, I had such a good ride last night on Promise. She was being so silly afterwards, this is her turning her head. She mimics me if I turn mine. :lol: It was a rainy night, but thank goodness for the indoor! Although Promise had some moments where she was like 'OMG the rain is a monster!' because at some points it was pattering down on the roof pretty hard lol.

Tonight I am going to ride as well.  

Work is still crazy, I am getting a lot done, but I keep telling myself 'you only have today and tomorrow'. Ugh! Not stressing though, I honestly can't wait to put my automatic reply on my email. LOL


----------



## AndyTheCornbread

I confess that it is a balmy 3 degrees Fahrenheit here with more snow coming tomorrow and I smoked up 3lbs of spicy almonds last night and they are yummy!


----------



## Caledonian

@*JCnGrace* - I can’t write on here what I’d do with scammers. :evil:

It happened to my elderly parents about four years ago when they asked a building company to replace the guttering at the rear of their house. 

The boss had arrived with seven or eight men and proceeded to rip-off the fascia boards, tiles and guttering in front of my parents, while pointing out that they had damp and various other things wrong. They couldn’t tell if he was lying and he’d already removed part of the roof so they told him to finish the work. 

It’s a ranch-style house so it didn’t need scaffolding and the rest of the cost would've been parts and labour, so, at most, it should’ve come to about £800. They were demanding over £5000 and were pushing my mum to go to the bank to withdraw the money. 

When I arrived, the house and garden was like a building site. I can remember my dad standing looking at it and saying ‘just pay them so that we can get rid of them’. 

At the same time, my mum had gone to the bank. As the staff are trained to recognise when people are being scammed, they’d stopped her withdrawing the money and sent the police to the house. 

Back at the house, I was trying to persuade my dad that we needed to call the police, when three police cars pulled-up outside and officers came around the house to have a ‘chat’ with the workmen and to remove them from the site. 

A few days later, Trading Standards were brought in to check the work and take evidence. Apparently, there was nothing wrong with the building other than needing new guttering. While their work was okay, the majority of it had been unnecessary; they had just seen a chance to make extra money from trusting people. 

In the end, the scammers were caught however, it really affected my parents’ confidence and they were extremely embarrassed. It still makes my blood boil!:evil::evil::evil::evil:


@*PoptartShop* – have a good cruise. I’d avoid walking up waterfalls as well! 

@*rambo99* – you look really cold in the photos but I do love the fluffy ponies!:smile:

@*AndyTheCornbread* – spicy almonds? I’ve never heard of them before, they sound good! 

@*phantomhorse13* – Just farmsitting or do you have a chance to ride down there?

@*blue eyed pony* - Ikora's got a good jump in her.



Today was spring like… maybe, if you squinted. There was a little heat in the sun that showed its face between the light showers, the birds were singing and the flowers are starting to pop. Despite having a couple of inches of snow last week, we’ve had an extremely dry month, well below the average for the time of year. The weekend’s going to be a washout though, as we’re going to get blasted by Storm Eric on both days. At least it’s to be 11C/51F. 

Although my dad’s improving after his infection, we’ve been told that the prognosis isn’t great so we’re taking each day at a time. I’m sure you can understand that I’ve not ridden for ages, although I’ve been down to the yard a few times.:frown_color: 

Meanwhile, I’m hobbling around after stepping on black ice and falling on knees and side. I was walking into work yesterday when it happened. The square looked ice free but obviously one of the puddles was hiding ice from the recent cold weather. Anyway, I was helped up and brushed off by two very nice gentlemen. I thought it was just my pride that was hurt, until this morning, when I woke up with bruises, aches and pains. Ouch!!!

I hope everyone has a good weekend!:smile:


----------



## blue eyed pony

Thanks guys 
@Caledonian - I was very pleasantly surprised by her jump once it developed! She started out rather uncoordinated. This certainly didn't look promising for a career as a showjumper... :lol:


----------



## JCnGrace

@phantomhorse13, an extended stay in FL sounds pretty good about right now. I'm about sick of rainy, overcast days. I think I may have mold growing on me. LOL 
@PoptartShop, here's a wikipedia link that shows a picture.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rupert_Boneham

I hope you have a fantastic vacation and get some much needed R & R! That is so funny about Promise tilting her head when you do it. Have a good ride tomorrow night and then go have some fun!
@AndyTheCornbread, with cinnamon & sugar or do you use something else? If it's something else please share your recipe!
@Caledonian, I wish her bank would have been as much on their toes as your parents' bank, that's awesome! Believe me hubby would like to get his hands on them and once he got them cuffed I know several of us that would like to inflict a little more pain. LOL I guess the hardest part though is realizing the parent(s) or any loved one for that matter has slipped enough that you need to step in and start taking over their life. I know mom is going to feel even more like she's losing her independence and I hate that for her. 

I hope you're feeling better tomorrow and glad you didn't break something. Will continue to keep your dad and you in my prayers and thoughts. I'm sorry that you didn't have better news to share on his recovery process. 
@blue eyed pony, Ikora has certainly come a long with her jumping form.


----------



## AndyTheCornbread

@JCnGrace my smoked spicy almonds recipe:

For every two cups of raw almonds:
2 Tbsp olive oil
2 Tbsp Tabasco sauce
1 Tsp Franks Original Red Hot Sauce.
1 & 1/2 Tsp Worcestershire sauce
1/2 Tsp Dry Mustard 
1 Tsp Garlic Powder
1 Tsp granulated salt

Mix ingredients really well with a wisk and then pour over the raw almonds.

Mix almonds and the ingredient brine in bowl with a spatula or your hands and let sit for four hours stiring with a spatula once an hour to make sure everything stays coated.

Preheat smoker to 220 - 225 Fahrenheit and put in on screen trays and smoke for two hours and twenty minutes. Make sure no almonds are stacked when you spread them out on the screens, each screen should be a single layer of almonds. Applewood chips, pecan chips or cherry wood chips work best. I use cherry wood for smoking almost exclusively now days as a friend gave me a bunch of cherry logs when he cleaned up a cherry orchard a few years back.

3lbs of almonds is usually just over 6 cups so you have to triple the recipe.


----------



## AndyTheCornbread

@Caledonian I meant to tag you in the recipe too so you know what they are but I can't figure out how to edit my post right at the moment. Does this board allow us to modify posts? It looks like it does but maybe there is a time limit on it or something? Where are you at in Scotland? I spent two years living over there and did a lot of hiking and traveling around Scotland so I know it fairly well.


----------



## PoptartShop

@JCnGrace aww thank you, and I will be sure to take plenty of pictures.  Gonna miss you guys though! I know I will have a LOT to catchup on when I come back, LOL. :lol: OMG I do remember him!!!!! That is so awesome you got to meet him!! I am so much better with faces than names lol.

@AndyTheCornbread 3 degrees?! Holy cold! Yeah, there is a time limit on editing. I think 10mins? Not sure.

@Caledonian oh gosh, I slipped and fell the other day on some black ice too. :icon_rolleyes: SO annoying, and it always happens to me...every winter, I fall at least once on that! Ugh. I hope you feel better.  & I will keep your Dad in my thoughts as well, so sorry. *hugs*
I'm glad they helped you up though, but I know the aftermath hurts! I am still hurting as well, ugh! And thank you!  Yes, no waterfalls!!! 

I confess, I am all packed & ready for my cruise.  We have to get up early tomorrow, our flight is at like 6:30. But we can nap on the plane lol.
I won't be back until NEXT Saturday afternoon. 

Last night's ride went well, tonight I am just going to hangout and groom her, maybe lunge her if I have time. I have to drop my guinea pigs off at my parent's house after work, they will be pig-sitting (LOL) for me all week. They are so excited...they love them! I will miss my piggies lol. I wanna get to sleep at a decent time, so probably won't have time to ride. But at least I will get to see Promise before I leave. I am glad my trainer can work/ride her 3-4 days during the week while I'm gone so she won't be sitting. That is a no-no! 

I won't be TOO busy at work today...I got most of my stuff done the past 4 days, so today I can just do little things and whatnot.

I hope everyone has a great weekend  If I don't get back on here today, I will talk to you guys next weekend/the week after next week when I'm back from the cruise. I'll make sure to take some pictures (I am a huge picture-taker)!

TGIF!!!


----------



## AndyTheCornbread

@PoptartShop It was warmer this morning at about 16F but tomorrow is supposed to be -4F with 18 or so inches of snow over the next 10 days.


----------



## Tazzie

@PoptartShop, I'm glad it went well and the healing is going well! I hate being in pain haha! Sadly I've ridden all of once since my post, ugh. This rain is HORRIBLE! Had wanted to try riding Wednesday when it was nice, but in laws were going for a walk, Kaleb was sick, and I had a meeting. Everything was stacked against us, blah. Yay for the saddle fitting well! Always exciting!! I'm glad you're getting to ride so much  yay for a cruise! Enjoy it!! I can't wait to see pictures!!

@JCnGrace, seeing is the best! I'm so beyond thrilled! I'm just glad I don't have to go through that again!! And oh gosh! I'm just so tired of the rain!! I'd give ANYTHING for it to be dry for a few months *sigh* and he wasn't in a hurry actually. He wanted to make sure Diego felt safe getting a drink, and he wasn't willing to go home until we actually saw Diego drink. Which we did. Diego isn't a dummy, and Izzie will show him where to go, but it still was nice to see him drink! We haven't been going through hay really at all either! Nick was like "I'll toss a bale done, we have a ton of it anyway" even though they still had edible hay in the barn. I'm not going to argue though!! And UGH about scammers!! I hate how they prey on older people who have no idea. Special place in he!l is right!

@rambo99, thank you! I love your pony pictures as well! So cute! And horses, ugh!

@AndyTheCornbread, welcome! I wish we had snow! Instead we have RAIN, and lots of it!

@phantomhorse13, yes! It was a day of misery, but SO worth it!! I've recommended it to everyone haha! And oh yes. I ask Izzie if she's satisfied and she just looks at me like "duh, of course; I wish I could get more on me." Dang animal. Yay Phin!! And enjoy your trip to Florida!! Hope you made it there at least!

@Caledonian, ugh, I'm so sorry your parents had been taken like that!! Scammers are the worst!! I'm so sorry to hear about your dad though  prayers your way.


Whew, it's been a week. Monday night Nick and I saddled up the ponies and headed up the hill. Diego was being a brat, and Nick rode his first bucks heading up hill. Baby ones, but bucks nonetheless. His saddle needed adjusting, and he was better, but still not fantastic. Izzie on the other hand wore her saddle for the first time since October. She stood super quiet for mounting while I fidgeted, and was an angel the entire ride. We even trotted and cantered a few strides up a hill with our ears forward. Gave them both a breather after that since they aren't in superb shape currently. Diego was still being a brat, so mommy got on to read him his rights. He was much better behaved after a stern talking to. I reminded Nick he's still a baby, and he's never been allowed to sit like this. It's entirely normal for him to test boundaries, but he doesn't need to be that vocal about it. And perhaps some lunging beforehand will help since he's used to that. Nothing was out of malice, just a need to be excited.

Got home from that to be bombarded with texts. Last week was the polar vortex. Certain people came up to blanket the oldies where Izzie used to live, even though once has never had a blanket. They never came to take them off. He went down Sunday night, and got stuck in his blanket. It was mid 60's that day. They got him up and moving (and unblanketed the other oldie). Well, he went down again Monday night and needed the vet. Their regular vet was busy (there is a reason I got rid of him; I call him dr. dipsh!t). I gave the number to my regular vet. Unfortunately, it was too late. Flash passed away before the vet got to him  I was, and still am, devastated and disgusted this happened. He deserved a dignified and peaceful ending. Not that.

That night I also discussed arena footing options with a company that does all weather footing. Fingers crossed life pans out well for us this year, and we'll be putting in an outdoor arena. It will eventually be covered, but right now I'll take ANYTHING. Nick knows I'm desperate for an arena, so he's game to try.

Other than that, my week was just kind of meh. Rained for a lot of it. I had my show committee meeting Wednesday about our upcoming shows and events, so that was entertaining. Kaleb was diagnosed with the start of pneumonia (he's already doing much better).

Last night though.... it POURED all day. We went to feed as soon as Nick was home. We've been parking outside of the field and climbing over the fence and crossing the creek. Everything is too wet to drive the RZR into it. It was navigatable going across to feed. Coming back though... the creek had risen insanely high. The only option was to get soaking wet feet. Nick said he'd give me a piggy back ride across so I'd be "safer". Yeah, well, all of a sudden the water was to his thigh, and he tripped. We both plunged into the creek. I was panicked for a minute thinking I was going to get swept downstream. I hadn't realized Nick had a hold of me, thank god. He drug me onto the shore since he still had his footing. Once we were out we burst out laughing, but it was a horrifying few seconds. We were of course drenched, and went straight home to shower. Least the ponies were fed and in the warm barn.....




























Sheldon begging to come up lol










Izzie is gross....






How hard it was raining






Making sure our water trough wouldn't get swept away






And if you look where Nick is standing, that's what we crossed. We can normally cross by the silver drain pipes, and the water is at the very bottom of them. Clearly that wasn't an option last night.


----------



## Caledonian

@*AndyTheCornbread* – I’ll PM you 

I loved walking especially on the West Coast. I used to travel from Moidart down to Fort William and south to Stirling, occasionally along the east coast, north to Glen Lyon and south of Loch Ness. If I had time, I stopped off to walk the tracks in the local area. Glen Orchy and Glen Nevis were some of my regular haunts.

My friends are serious climbers and won’t think twice about going up in any weather but I’m happy to plod (with or without a horse) in the glens and moors!:smile:

Do you have a favourite part to hike? I’ve always wanted to walk or ride some of the tracks in the US and Canada. 

@*blue eyed pony* - What a difference between the before and after pictures!

@*JCnGrace* – thanks for your kind words

@*Tazzie* – thanks. I hope Kaleb feels better, pneumonia is no fun at any age. That’s a lot of mud, they must be glad of the dry barn to escape the conditions.

@*PoptartShop* – thanks. Oh boy does it hurt! Glad you’re okay as well! Hugs to you and Promise:smile:


----------



## AndyTheCornbread

@Caledonian I was stationed in the UK for two years out of the eight years I served in the Marines. When we got liberty on weekends etc. I used to hike in Scotland a lot and my mother loves castles so I would go to various castles and take pictures and send them to her. You know how a lot of the castles over there have commemorative tea spoons that they sell in their gift shops with a picture or engraving of the castle on them? I don't know if they still do that but I would always buy one and send it home to my mother whenever I visited a castle. She has a whole big collection of them and I think when her and my father went and staid in Scotland for a few weeks several years back she went and visited more castles and got more spoons. Me personally I loved the Western Highlands and the Islands of which I think Skye, Mull, and Eilean Donan were probably my favorites. Eilean Donan just because of the awesome castle on it  I also did a lot of hiking in Wales in the Brecon Beacons area as well as the Lake District in England. I used to hop a train out of London fairly often and go somewhere and camp and hike to decompress. Scotland in the Western Highlands was usually where I ended up. Not sure if camping was legal or not but no one ever bothered me, especially in winter.

The one thing I really wish they had here that I used to love when I was there was stables where you could just go rent a horse for a few hours and ride it. There was a stables near West Ruislip in London that had that setup and a bunch of the guys from my barracks as well as myself used to go rent horses and then ride the forest trails they had setup through the green spaces and parks there on the outskirts. It wasn't very expensive and they had some nice horses. Over here there are places that do guided trail rides but I haven't found anywhere where you can simply check out a horse and go where you want. Do they still have setups like that there or is that a thing of the past?


----------



## Caledonian

@AndyTheCornbread - I think collecting spoons is a great way to remember a visit. A lot of people stick with guide books rather than buying something different. 

I’ve always wanted to go to the Quiraing in the north of Skye. One day…

Yes, you can hire horses; many of the yards I know are in the south of Scotland, probably due to the demand caused by the Common Ridings. I always thought you could do that in the US.


----------



## AndyTheCornbread

Caledonian said:


> Yes, you can hire horses; many of the yards I know are in the south of Scotland, probably due to the demand caused by the Common Ridings. I always thought you could do that in the US.


That used to be one of my favorite things to do in the UK. We always had horses of our own back home so I had never rented one and gone trail riding before I got stationed over there. I had always just rode my own or one belonging to my family. Then when I got done with my last tour overseas in the Middle East I went to University in Oregon and I tried to find a place like that where I could just rent a horse and go trail riding on my own or "go hacking" as they called it in the UK. Every place I ever found would let you go on a scheduled guided trail ride but there was no place to simply rent a horse for a few hours or the day etc. I've not ever seen anyplace over here that does it. They may exist, I just haven't been able to find one anyplace I have lived over here in the US. A number of the guys I served with ended up dating girls who worked at the stables and a few of them ended up married and their wives are now US citizens but it all goes back to those stables. I wonder if it would put a dent in internet dating popularity if they had stables like that over here?


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

blue eyed pony said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> @Caledonian - I was very pleasantly surprised by her jump once it developed! She started out rather uncoordinated. This certainly didn't look promising for a career as a showjumper... :lol:


What a sweetheart she gave it an honest go. Horses are often like that when they start jumping, working over poles, cavaletti and grids help them mind whats under them and to learn to judge distances and the height they need to jump. It helps develop their rhythm and confidence and then you start to introduce bigger fences. It also develops the necessary muscles for strength and suppleness to be able to complete a course.

Love the pics 
@AndyTheCornbread you get about 8 - 10 minutes to edit a post. thats it.


----------



## JCnGrace

@PoptartShop, your animals are your parents grandchildren to spoil. Your pigs will be rotten and have gained a couple of pounds by the time you get back. LOL
@AndyTheCornbread, thanks for the recipe, I was hoping it wasn't a secret family thing!
@Tazzie, poor Kaleb, he's having such a rough winter! First his tonsils and now pneumonia, I'm thankful he's already on the mend. Oh my about Nick and you falling in the creek! I confess I did chuckle at the image you created in my mind. HOWEVER!, if you don't know how to swim don't do that anymore! I saw someone almost drown once and it was horrible. From now on when the water is high and you have to cross on foot take a rope with you and tie it to a tree or something stationary so that if you do lose your footing you can pull yourself out with your arms. Listen to Mama Sharon! LOL

I got a laugh out of Freckles this evening. I'd just gotten home from town when she caught my eye as I was glancing out the window. She was doing her version of running and bucking. Frecks' version = fast walk and a crow hop. LOL It is to be noted that this is not due to her advanced age but rather just who she is. She doesn't believe in expending any more energy than necessary at any given task. I wouldn't really call her lazy because she doesn't complain about having to do something, keeps moving and doesn't balk, just don't ask her to get somewhere in a hurry. I've known quite a few laid back horses in my lifetime but she surpasses them by far when it comes to her laid backedness.


----------



## AndyTheCornbread

@JCnGrace no problem. It was a recipe that I got off a hunting forum that had a recipe forum on it. I have used it for a number of years now and it is a favorite of mine and my friends who like me to bring them mason jars of smoked almonds when I go visit them on their ranch 

It's back down to 4-ish degrees here this morning and temps are falling not rising so I imagine by Sunday we will be well into the negatives. It snowed again last night as well.


----------



## phantomhorse13

@PoptartShop : I know you have already left, but I hope you are having a fantastic time! Can't wait to hear all about it when you get back.

@AndyTheCornbread : spicy almonds sound wonderful! hope the snow wasn't as bad as expected.

@Caledonian : flowers popping up at least gives you something pretty to look at - assuming no snow on top of them. so sorry to hear about your dad - hopefully he will beat the odds. Hope you have recovered from your icy tumble with no lasting issues. 

@Tazzie : so sorry you got caught up in drama from the old barn - how terrible for Flash. :frown_color: Yikes to Kaleb and pneumonia! hopefully he is well on his way to recovery. I hope your creek has gone back to normal - water is super strong and scary when it gets that way!!

@JCnGrace : I always thought horses like Freckles were super smart - all about energy conservation. :smile:


Yesterday, I finally met with knightrider and 4horses for a ride!! I got to ride knightrider's lovely Paso gelding Chorro. The whole story is in my journal.




















I also got Duroc out:










Today, I got Fluffy out:


----------



## JCnGrace

@AndyTheCornbread, we got snow this morning which then turned into another all day rain. We've had some form or another of moisture falling from the sky for more days in a row than I can remember. Even a couple of days ago it was sunny but still dropping snow flurries.
@phantomhorse13, how cool to be able to ride with other forum members! How's the weather down there? My oldest sister is camping just north of Orlando and said it's chilly at night but warm during the day. Frecks is smart, she has me trained to scratch all her itchy spots for her with her favorite being her boobies. LOL

TJ story time. Last night while at the barn TJ was snuffling in my hand and decided it would be a good idea to remove my glove. Short, stubby fingers here so there's plenty of empty space at the ends of my gloves. So first he starts with the thumb and gives it a couple of gentle tugs (he's doing this with his lips). Not having any luck with that he moves on to my index finger. SUCCESS! But while he's concentrating on the glove I pull my coat sleeve down over my hand and tell him he bit my hand off. He looks down at the glove he's already dropped to the ground and then gets his upper lip going on the cuff of my coat looking for the hand that is supposed to be there. It was too funny but I confess he did not look the least bit contrite about biting my hand off. LOL


----------



## TuyaGirl

Hi!!

Remember me? Lol! Sorry, wow, such a long time away... Life really gets in the way. I've been working with boss, data introduction related, so I must keep my focus, and when I leave work usually I am so tired of looking at a screen that i barely have the will to sneak on internet. I am trying hard to keep updated on the thread, but right now is impossible to reply, just too far behind, and well, I am cheating and I am at work 

Tuya and me are good, the old fart is getting rounder and rounder by the day, I think I hit the jackpot with that protein supplement and the oil. Plus apart some days of rain, that ruined my chances of riding last weekend, the weather has been alright for the season, and she has been outside most of the time, which also helps a lot. But everyone says she is looking and acting fantastic! Her hooves are better too, I've come a long way and I am kinda proud 

Well I guess I just came in to say I miss you! About me nothing interesting to confess as usual. 

Will try to come more often, have a lovely day!


----------



## AndyTheCornbread

Well it was -4F this weekend with plenty of snow, so I have more plowing to do later this week. I think we are supposed to get another 10 inches today, tomorrow and Wednesday so I will wait until Thursday probably to plow. I may need to plow out the horse trailer some more today or tomorrow though as I have some stuff I need to go pick up in it. I plowed it out the other day but I'm not sure yet if it has too much snow around it again already to get done what I need to get done.


----------



## Tazzie

@Caledonian, pneumonia is definitely not fun! Thankfully he's feeling a lot better! And you would think they'd be grateful for that lovely barn, but nope! The still prefer the woods :eyeroll:

@JCnGrace, he really is! He never can catch a break, sadly. He's such a trooper though!! I'm sure it looked comical us falling in! Don't worry though, I do actually know how to swim lol my brothers and I all could have been certified lifeguards... we just can't do the butterfly. In the few seconds I was in the water, unknowing if Nick had hold of me, I was looking downstream for something to latch onto. That is a good idea about the rope! I'll give Nick that idea for future endeavors of crossing the high water stream! Hopefully we don't have to worry about it too terribly often! LOL at the Freckles story! She sounds like a hoot! Oh my goodness the TJ story though!! I love it! Haha!

@phantomhorse13, in this instance I was ok with being contacted. I had hoped they could give him a peaceful end. Just made me mad it was too late and something that could have been prevented. But I would never ignore someone freaking out and asking for a vet's number. This person vents to me a lot since she has no one else to, and I understand the situation. I don't like anyone feeling alone in their life, so I always listen and offer support. Her husband is pretty upset over it since he realized how much he loved the old man and riding. Kaleb is feeling MUCH better! A slight cough still, but he's nearly over it. Super thankful for that! And yes! Thankfully the water levels have gone back down to normal wet levels. Though, that was before all this rain we are getting, again. Started yesterday and not stopping until tomorrow. UGH! YAY for meeting more members!! That is so exciting!!

@TuyaGirl, I'm glad Tuya is looking so good! I'm also glad to see you pop in! I miss you here as well!!


Whew, another good weekend down!

Friday night Nick and I snuck in a ride, and it was fantastic! Diego had been seeming more upset with the saddle we'd been using on him, so we swapped him into the Arabian Saddle Company saddle. It's far too narrow for fat Izzie, so it's currently sitting on a rack anyway. Boy, what a difference. He was majorly happier! Nick likes it better than the other one, but the seat slopes up in the back, so while it holds me into the saddle well, it's a bit snug for him. But he's of the mindset that Diego is happy, so he'll deal until they get a saddle they BOTH like and fit into. We even did a little trot work Friday night that Dieog was super happy with! Izzie kept trying to canter though, which was amusing and made me happy she WANTED to canter!

Little video from that






Happy ponies Friday night 










The water levels had returned to semi normal levels, so much easier to cross. We will see what they are like today since it started raining yesterday afternoon and will be raining until sometime tomorrow.






Saturday we went down to my friends to keep working on his bathroom project. Made some good headway, so pleased there! Came home to a nice night out with friends. Stayed out way too late though haha!

Sunday we snuck in another ride after church  ponies were again fantastic! Since I was in the saddle I wanted to see how Izzie would do cantering. Our little riding flat was firm enough to actually try. Shockingly she cantered both ways without thinking of bucking and no squealing. I was VERY pleased! Nick said he wanted to try actually cuing Diego to canter, so I walked him through that. He's cantered him a couple times, but never intentionally (Diego gets enthusiastic and his favorite gait is canter; he's not BAD about it, just kind of trots and "oops" falls into the canter). He actually had a pretty nice depart into the canter and a lovely circle of canter. Nick is like "I have got to practice more." I told him everyone needs more practice, but that he's doing fine. Diego has also taken a dislike to creek crossings again. We think he broke through some ice along the edge of the creek and scared himself. So Izzie and I "left" them to figure it out (Nick's request; I didn't go super far and kept an eye on them). I told Nick to grab mane, he was going to jump. Sure enough, he did. Then happily cantered up the hill to where Izzie and I were waiting. He looked pleased with himself. Cantered up part of our last hill, let them have a breather, took a picture, and then Nick and I hand walked them back to the barn as a "thank you for a great ride, you don't need to cart our fat butts down the hill." It was just so pleasant 















Diego was also using the cross ties to hold his head up before the ride. He wasn't pulling back or trying to be rotten, just wanted his head held up. It cracked us up lol










Now it's uncertain when we can try again riding. It's literally going to rain through tomorrow. So MAYBE another ride on Wednesday. But who knows really what the weather will do. One thing is for certain, I am DONE with the rain!!


----------



## JCnGrace

Good luck digging your trailer out @AndyTheCornbread!
@TuyaGirl, so good to hear all is well in your world other than work keeping you too busy to have time to play on the forum and good to hear that the lovely Miss Tuya is healthy and happy. She's adjusted to being out in the pasture very well it sounds like. 
@Tazzie, big relief knowing you can swim! Glad you got some ride time in between the rains. LOL on Diego letting the crossties hold up his head. He was resting up for the ride ahead. 

Lordy is everyone sick of the rain! Gamble's herd was beyond cranky today. Giving each other mare glares and threatening to bite each other if another so much as looked at them, it was like having 5 horses with PMS and the 4 geldings had it the worst. LOL Cutter even tried the mare glare on me which got him into trouble. 

Well, thought we had mom all straightened out and knowing what happened but my phone was burning up this morning with calls from my sisters because now all of the sudden she's mad at all of us and has disowned us because we stole her money. My guess is she's been talking to the scammers again and they've convinced her that we are the bad guys. Back in the 60's and early 70's when cults were a big thing they had therapists that specialized in un-brain-washing members whose families had managed to get them out of the cult. I'm thinking we need to find one of those kind of therapists for her if there's any left out there.


----------



## carshon

@JCnGrace I am sorry your Mom is steal dealing with the scammers. It just makes me so darn mad.

Woke up to more ice on the trees and ground and had a terrible surprise when I went out to feed the steers. One of them was dead. 6 weeks before they were set to go in for processing and one is gone. Not sure what happened as he was up and around last night when I fed. Could be ice could be - who knows. So we are out the income from that steer. On top of Gracie passing away last week and that resulting credit card bill my hubby is not happy. And I am afraid for the third thing as it seems bad luck does come in 3's.

High winds expected this afternoon and they are already calling for power outages and then more snow on Thursday with a chance of drizzle. This has been a horrible last couple of months. I am ready to get off this ride now.


----------



## JCnGrace

Me too @carshon but changing her phone number does no good because she then calls them to tell them what it is. Short of tossing her in a nursing home and allowing her to only have calls that come through their switchboard we don't have any clues how to stop it. You'd think they would stop now that she no longer has access to her money but apparently they're scheming for another way to get something. 

That is terrible news about the steer, I'm so sorry. Prayers for strength to get you through this rough patch. Let's hope that your 2 bad lucks count for 3, they're bad enough to.


----------



## phantomhorse13

@*JCnGrace* : overall the weather has been decent - it seems petty to complain about a couple cloudy and "cool" (by Florida standards) days when my DH is home getting snow and ice. I have been so lucky to ride with other forum members! Loved the TJ biting your hand off story. :grin: so sorry to hear your mom is still having issues with the scammers. is it possible to change her number but first set her phone up to block those numbers so she can't call them with the info?

@*TuyaGirl* : welcome back! glad your girl is improving. hopefully the weather will do so also so you can get some riding time.

@*AndyTheCornbread* : I cannot imagine having to deal with all the snow you have. I guess you just get used to it living there.

@*Tazzie* : glad you had that saddle for Diego. maybe once Nick rides in it a bit more, he will feel less restricted. I hope your rain stops asap!


Yesterday, I got to go riding with knightrider and LoriF! I rode knightrider's Paso gelding Aci while 4horses babysat camp (she would have been on Aci had I not been there, so how nice is she!!). The whole story is in my journal.


----------



## JCnGrace

Good idea about blocking the number @phantomhorse13. I have no idea if it's possible to block an outgoing number but something we can look into. She's on my sister & b-i-l's phone plan so we will need to get him busy checking on it as soon as they get back from vacation. 

Glad you got another ride in with other forum members!


Still raining (now turned to spitting snow) but at least the herd was in a somewhat better mood today. A little cranky but they weren't trying to rip each others' heads off today.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@JCnGrace I don't blame your herd being in such a bad mood. The absence of Sun makes me really cranky as well  I hope you get a break from it soon. In here has been the opposite for the last days, almost looks like Spring! Which honestly is not so good because maybe later when it's supposed not to rain, it will... It's a wait and see with all this climate changes.
I forgot to take pictures of Tuya's condition, I only have of her hooves, as I like to document my work and evolution for comparisson, plus I notice things on pictures better, go figure... But as soon as I get some I am happy to share with you, if my phone lets me 
@phantomhorse13 That's so cool that you get to ride with several HF members! I guess I will never experience that in here, lol!
@Tazzie At least you laughed about the creek incident. I would be scared somehow, but yeah, that would be me  Glad Diego is happy with the temporary saddle solution. And seems miss Izzie was feeling good! I feel just like you, if my girl wants to go, go, go, well, I might not feel like it and have a more laid back ride, but it's such a good sign 
They both are such wooly mammoths, so cute!!
@AndyTheCornbread Hi there!! (late hello, but well...) Where I board my mare, BO rents horses. He does not have a license to give lessons, just to rent them. You go there, you pay the amount of time you want, and you can stick to the arena or go to the beach or somewhere else. Thing is there's always someone going with you, because 1) most people would not know how to get to the beach because you must go through some rural trails before you get there and 2) I think liability issues, if someone gets lost or hurt. So you never get to enjoy the ride just with 'your' horse, alone.
Once I went with a couple, just to show them the way. Once on the beach they wanted to do that lame thing of holding hands (lol), and my mare kept trying to go into the middle of them. I swear I tried to stay behind them at a good distance, gosh I felt so embarrassed! Glad they were really easygoing and nice, so they just laughed at it 
But I thought renting was more usual than not, actually.

About scams, apart the Facebook ones where you meet a guy that wants to marry you, then is in trouble and asks for money, bla bla bla, in rural areas older people get fooled so many times by good looking man / women that go to their doors saying they are from the government and that our currency is going to change and they must deliver all the money they have to them, so they can change for the 'new money'. All because some years ago we changed to Euros, so it's an easy trick to make them believe it's going to change again. So sad, some of them give away all their savings.

Back to work now, have a nice day everyone!!


----------



## JCnGrace

@TuyaGirl, SUNSHINE, finally! I'd almost forgotten how pretty it is. LOL It's still left to be seen if we can go a whole 24 hours without some sort of precipitation. Still cold and the wind is whipping around pretty good so it's nicer to be on the inside looking out. 

Try not to work too hard and keep us updated as you can, we miss you!


----------



## rambo99

Been a bit since I posted on this thread. Got more snow so once again hubby had to plow driveway. This weekend he going to plow out barnyard it's so deep gates hardly open and hot fence is just about buried any more snow and it will be buried. 

Hubby put out another round bale for the black gelding he's eating an unbelievable amount of hay. Bobcat almost tipped over going through barnyard yeah was kinda scary. Reason for plowing it out plus it's hard walking for my pally, over knee deep and lumpy bumpy footing. 

Plan on riding today beautiful sunny day, so heading out on the trail. Boys need a good workout and it will be with the deep snow. 

Need to catch up on reading again, read some post sounds like everyone is busy. Will have some pictures later on of our ride today, maybe a short video also.


----------



## Caledonian

@Tazzie – LOL at Diego resting his head. Why waste energy! That’s great that you’ve managed to ride between the rains and Izzie cantered without bucking! Nick’s getting on really well with Diego they sound like they’re improving together.

@TuyaGirl – Hi, glad you and Tuya are well! Missed your stories about your girl!

@AndyTheCornbread – I’m not sure I could cope with that amount of snow! 

@JCnGrace – It must be really worrying that they’re still after your mum. I hope you are able to block the numbers. Poor Cutter trying the ‘Mare Glare’ and not getting away with it.


Nothing interesting to confess. Blaze is being exercised by a young friend to keep the weight off him and I’ll be taking my turn for feeding/checking over the weekend and the farrier next week but I’ve no plans to ride. 

The weather’s been mild and sunny although it was overcast with dark clouds over the hills for the first part of today before it cleared. It's really nice to see daylight returning as well. There's still some daylight when i get home at night. 

I hope everyone has a good day.:smile:


----------



## JCnGrace

@rambo99, hope you had a good ride today. 
@Caledonian, longer days is nice! Enjoy your horse time this weekend. Even though you don't plan on riding there's still enjoyment in the tending to them part. They have a way of lifting the spirits.

Hubby got a rude awakening when I ran in to tell him we had horses in the backyard. Gamble's herd had escaped! Luckily there is a gate in the corner of the backyard so I opened it and got TJ, Cloud & Flash through but Gamble and Cutter were enjoying their adventure so wanted no part of going back in. Since I was guarding the gate to keep the first 3 in hubby got a dog leash around Gamble's neck and led him through with Cutter following. All in all not a huge deal and they had escaped through the driveway gate that HUBBY had left open. So why is he mad at them for scratching my truck, pooping in the driveway and leaving hoofprints in the yard?


----------



## AndyTheCornbread

@TuyaGirl The "just rent\hire a horse" seems to be pretty common in Europe and not common at all in the US. I would have rode a lot more during my University years after the Marine Corps if this was common in the US. Where are you at in Portugal? Part of my family originates from the mountain area between Spain and Portugal possibly where Couto Misto used to be. I'll PM you the story if you like?

It warmed up here the other day to 32F but now it is back down in the 0F - 20F range each day and we got lots more snow. Besides for the project I was working on after work each day, plowing snow is what has been keeping me really busy. I have more snow to plow today after work. My snow piles where I dump the snow are getting pretty tall now. I think my tallest one here in the yard is between 8 and 10 feet tall. This hasn't been a heavy snow year though, the first or second year I lived here we had 6 - 8 feet on the ground and my banks along the driveway got so high you could park my truck right in the driveway and still not see any of it from the house because the snow was so high. It was like driving through a tunnel. We probably only have 3 - 4 feet on the ground right now this year, so I am thankful for that. Once you get more than about 5 feet on the ground simple things like feeding horses etc. get obnoxiously hard.

Have any of you folks read the "Grass Beyond The Mountains" books? It is the true story about the furthest north cattle outfit in British Columbia back in the 1930s and 1940s etc. They talk about riding their horses in -30F daily and they really didn't even start getting annoyed with stuff until it was -50F and they fed and worked cattle in deep deep snow and had to keep sled roads cut through winter etc. Pretty amazing stuff.


----------



## JCnGrace

I haven't read those books @AndyTheCornbread but they sound interesting. I'll have to keep an eye open for them. 

How long does it take your snow piles to melt once your temps start getting above freezing? 


Hope everyone had a good Valentine's Day with their sweetie! I bought the dog a stuffed bird and instead of squeaking it chirps and keeps chirping for several seconds after a squeeze. He loves that thing so I guess I'm going to have to buy him a backup while I can find them for when this one's chirper goes bad. Thankfully he sleeps through the night and isn't running around making the thing chirp at odd hours.


----------



## rambo99

JCnGrace yes we had a good ride not sure our horse's would agree. Had been a long while since we had been out on trail. Getting on power line proved difficult at best. Have to ride power line to get to the trails.

Snow bank was way deeper then I thought like 3 1/2 feet deep. My horse didn't like it being the footing gave out from under him. He was belly deep in snow he's 15.2 hands so not short. Then the second part of power line someone had plowed a path to where not sure but that bank wasn't any better. We ended up riding the highway to the dirt road.

Thought coming home we would ride highway to where we came off power line the go through where we had already made a path in snow bank. My horse wasn't having it made several attempts to get him to go through. He kept stepping into it then back out. Put more pressure on him to go ,an he reared up so ended up riding highway back to our driveway. 

Daughter's horse wouldn't go through snow bank either figured, if he would go through my horse would follow. 

Both were tired from the ride, plowing through over knee deep snow trotting an cantering. Only rode a short loop of trail then rode the dirt road. 

Was a beautiful day sunshine and no wind was a high of 25 but felt warmer. Horse's got sweated up hard work going through the deep snow.

No riding today was really windy and snowing and only 8 degrees. Felt much colder with wind.

The snow disappeares pretty fast once temps get above freezing. Some of our banks are close to 5 feet tall out here. Our 4 foot fence is over half buried some of the rail fencing bottom rails are buried. Hubby needs to plow out barnyard gate only opens barely wide enough to lead horse's through. 

Yeah I'm so over this winter and cold could be done now...snow can melt and be gone now. Have pictures but need to go on laptop to upload them here. 

Had a great Valentine day hubby and I went out to dinner with no kids whoohoo. Don't get to do that very much most of time we have kids with us. Nice to have adult time once in a while. 

Will post pictures of ride tomorrow need to go do one last check on horse's here. My boy was really sore stiff today from our adventures yesterday.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@carshon somehow I missed the post about the steer. I am so sorry, I believe that's not just what you needed to add... Many, many hugs
@JCnGrace Yay!! Sun!! It's such a good feeling to see bright blue skies. Now hoping all dries up fast  And I swear some horses smell an opening on the fence or an open gate, lol! Glad they stayed around and were easy to catch.
@rambo99 Glad that the weather held up and you got to work your boys. And what a workout it sounds!! Will wait for the pictures, and I hope your boy's soreness goes away. And seems like you had a lovely Valentine's night. Me, I got to hang out with my cat on the sofa, lol!
@Caledonian At least you will have the chance to be with Blaze, even though you don't plan on riding. That can be good for the soul as well  I notice the days getting bigger in here as well, almost smells like Spring
@AndyTheCornbread I live nearby Lisbon, the capital, but I spend the weekends a little bit further north, by the coast. My mare is boarded really close to Peniche, so we do have some nice beaches to ride in (I actually don't take Tuya there in ages). It's a neat surfing spot  Of course you can PM me, but I warn you beforehand I can take a little bit to reply, it's not that I am being rude, just tight schedules atm...
Just because here's some pictures, if you have the time skip through the pages because there's lots of surf ones mixed with the village and the beaches 

https://www.gettyimages.pt/fotos/pe...aphy&phrase=peniche portugal&sort=mostpopular

I feel pampered by you, guys (girls, lol!)
I hope I can check if Tuya remembers how to be ridden, lol! I am expecting some dragon sort of mare, but yeah... 

Have a nice weekend everyone!!


----------



## rambo99

Here are the pictures from ride one shows the stretch of high way we had to ride,on way home we rode a 1/4 mile of the high way back to our place. Made them canter it because we get big logging trucks that go by quite frequent.


----------



## AndyTheCornbread

@JCnGrace we will have snow on the ground up here under the trees etc. until April/May time frame. We have a very short summer this high up. In a few years we plan to move down to some other property we own that is about 40 acres in size. It gets less snow as it is about 2,000 feet lower in altitude than where I live now. 
@TuyaGirl I PM'd you the story.

It snowed another 6 inches or more last night so I am glad I plowed again yesterday or else the snow would have been really hard to move with an additional six inches or more now on top of it. I will have to plow again probably on Saturday as I have a lot I need to get done today and I won't have time to plow so any trip I take into town today will have to be with the truck, not the car as the roads won't be plowed until Monday morning. They only plow the secondary roads up here on school days so the buses can get up and down them. There was no school Thursday or Friday so I will have to wait until Monday for the 8 - 10 miles of road between here and town to be plowed. I have to travel to Kalispell on Sunday and will need to take the car so I may have to chain it up to get down to the highway in town. I hate chaining and unchaining vehicles, it is time consuming and cold. I am really tired of winter and ready for it to be spring again.


----------



## Tazzie

@JCnGrace, sorry to scare you! But yes, I'd already been formulating how I was going to get out/keep my head above water before Nick yanked me on shore. I was also mistaken on the depth. It was waist deep on Nick, and he's 5'11". So yes, scary! We've gotten a lot this week too! It's been enjoyable  and yes, Diego is rather lazy when it comes right down to it haha! Goofy ponies! UGH about your mom with the scammers! They need to be caught and punished!

@phantomhorse13, I'm thankful we had it! Though Nick rode Izzie last night and he's pretty set he wants a Jeffries like hers... the fitter at least KNOWS, and knows he's an easier shape to fit (aka can maybe find used as opposed to new). And more rain in the forecast, so that's a sad no  so exciting to ride with them again! Though slightly jealous haha!

@TuyaGirl, we were relieved we were ok, so we just had to laugh! And be thankful the kids were NOT with us! Thankfully both ponies have been good for the most part  hopefully work lets up so you can come back and visit more!

@Caledonian, that is his thought! He's rather lazy when it comes right down to it LOL Izzie has blown me away this year to be quite honest. I joke someone stole my horse and replaced her with an angel haha! And Nick and Diego are well matched  I'm glad Blaze is still getting worked!


What a week! So Monday/Tuesday rained all day. The Ohio River flooded yet again. There were still roads closed as of last night, though none of this impaired our way home. Just added more traffic haha! The creek was really high yet again. This time we opted for driving into the field, which we've done before. And it was fine. So no more scary moments!

The ponies were all about the selfies I think it was Tuesday night lol



















Izzie has also cooled off her irritation with Diego. I was grooming him since we'd taken his blankie off, and Izzie was being demanding about scratches. So I was working on both of their chests... so Izzie started grooming little man. It was super sweet <3



















Wednesday we rode! Just an overall easy ride, but Diego has been getting progressively worse going down hill and crossing creeks. It's been a real struggle for Nick to get him to work through it since he doesn't have the timing down pat yet. This was from Wednesday coming up the hill.






Yesterday Nick wanted to switch mounts at least for the day. See if I can get him to straighten out a bit. I was a bit hesitant letting him on Izzie since we know her saddle is a bit tight since she's fat. That mare has grown up SO MUCH this year though it's incredible. She was 100% perfect for Nick yesterday. Stood statue still while he mounted her, and didn't walk off until he asked. He thoroughly enjoyed the ride on Izzie lol Diego gave me a bit of trouble to go down the hill, which resulted in a fairly quick boot to tell him no, that is not the correct answer, and that the correct door is open. I think the problem is, is that Nick wants to let him find his balance going down the hill. So he gives him zero contact. Diego was trained to look to his rider for help. So Diego was panicking because he was left to his own devices on a slippery hill with a rider on his back. I had zero issue the rest of the ride up and down hills once he stayed on contact and I half halted him a lot to teach him the easier way to go down. I told Nick what I was doing with him. He yells back "yeah, she feels WAY different than he does!!!" Yes honey, because she knows to sit on her hind end to go down.

Another issue is creek crossings. He's fine crossing the one we did a lot, but new ones are terrifying to him. I had to get off and lead him back and forth before he'd do it under saddle. Least he's perfect for mounting from the ground (he's eh at the mounting block; I know his previous trainer only mounted from the ground). Nick was used to Diego jumping scary things, and prepared for Izzie to jump. I said she's not going to jump, she's shifting her weight and preparing to go down and back up. Diego needs practice to walk calmly through things... we've also been enjoying doing small canters up the hill. Our ponies will be FIT for show season!

It ended with Nick going "I'm putting my stirrups on your saddle, and I'm riding Izzie while you help Diego find his confidence." So I've lost my horse :ROFL: at least she's become my steady eddy though. And I don't think Diego will be incredibly difficult once he realizes he's ok!

Last nights ride






Plan to ride tonight since it's our last night for a while. Tomorrow we are going down to Louisville again to work on my friend's bathroom. Sunday ponies get a massage and Nick is working all day. Monday Nick is going to Indiana for work and won't be home until Wednesday or Thursday. So no riding will happen with him gone. Might convince him to bring my ground poles down tonight, and I can play with them while he's gone. Give the horses something to do.


----------



## Caledonian

@*JCnGrace* and @TuyaGirl – you’re both right, being with them is good for the spirits. I think I’d become too focused on the things happening at home. I had a few hours off today and spent the time getting some horsey hugs! Thanks for reminding me guys!

@*AndyTheCornbread* - I haven’t read the books but I’ll have a look for them. They sound like an interesting read. They must’ve been tough to cope at those temperatures. I’m sure you remember what it’s like here when a little snow flutters to the ground. You’d think it was the end of the world!

@*Tazzie* – Hoping you get Izzie back:rofl:! Your ground looks really soft in the videos. 

@*rambo99* – that sounds like a good valentine’s night! My night was a washout LOL. That was an interesting ride and hard work. I can see why you’d canter the road; there’s nowhere but banks if you meet a truck.

Headed down to the yard today for some horse therapy. It was sunny and really mild for mid-winter (14C/57F according to the temp gauge in the car.) Those wearing rugs had some time without them and were brought in for a groom and a good scratch. 

I spent time with Blaze who’s 90% hair and mud at the moment and another Highland. His friend’s trace clipped but has spent the winter without a rug as she’s uncomfortable in even the lightweight ones. Manes and tails were groomed to perfection but I know they’ll be a mass of dreadlocks and knots by tomorrow!

I’ve got the last check in a few hours to see that everyone’s happy, warm in their PJ’s and munching grass/hay LOL.

Have a good weekend!:smile:


----------



## JCnGrace

@TuyaGirl, I bet Tuya hasn't forgotten a thing! 
@rambo99, looks very cold! Do you have trouble with them slipping on snow covered roads?
@AndyTheCornbread, I imagine you're looking forward to a little more south. I suppose you're used to it but snow plowing on an almost daily basis doesn't sound like much fun, I hate clearing the decks and sidewalks of the little snow we get.
@Tazzie, YAY for no more spills into the creek! I think you riding Diego for a while to give him more confidence is a good decision. Have you ever thought about putting Nick in a western saddle until he gains more confidence with his seat? I actually don't know if that would help or not but I've heard a lot of people say they felt more secure learning in a western saddle and then switching to English. 
@Caledonian, yup I'm warm and snuggly in my PJ's but no grass or hay for me! LOL I'm so glad you enjoyed your horse time. I know some days I think the last thing I want to do is to head out for chore time but once I actually get my rear in gear it makes me happy to be doing them. 


Poor Gamble sliced his frog on a rock? frozen ground? something anyway several days ago and he's still gimping. Not as bad, thank goodness, so it's on the mend but I hate seeing any of them in pain. I gave him some DC-Y (along the lines of bute-less but I like this brand better) for the first few days and then stopped adding it to his feed to see how he was coming along and even without it he's walking better. No limp on softer ground and a little limp when he's walking on the harder surface in the barn.

I've got the hiccups and they won't go away, dangit! I hope they are not ones that hang around for a couple of days because they get on my nerves big time.


----------



## AndyTheCornbread

I just finished plowing yet again. I am going to see if I can attach some pictures so you all can see what it looks like off our front deck right now.


----------



## JCnGrace

@AndyTheCornbread, snow is beautiful to look at in pictures. LOL Looks as if you carved a niche in a forest, so cool!


----------



## TuyaGirl

@AndyTheCornbread and @rambo99 Well, that's a lot of snow!! I would freeze, but I always find snow pictures peaceful 
@Tazzie Seems you lost Izzie  I actually think it's the best move, so as Diego can find the confidence he is lacking. 
The picture where Izzie is grooming Diego is so cute, good improvement! 
@Caledonian At least the horses felt pampered with the groom, I bet, even though they will revert soon 
@JCnGrace I hope Gambler gets a fully recover soon, seems he is on the right path. I know, I get sleep deprivation and stress so much to the slightest sign of Tuya not being well. And I wish your hiccups are gone by now 

Well, no riding this weekend. The weather was lovely, so the plan was to get on the saddle, but a sequence of events lead to not hapenning :-(
When I arrived, BO was taking the rescue palomino mare to the fresh new pasture, and told me Tuya was there too, so I went with him to check where the electric fence was and how to open it. As the property is huge, this pasture is very far from barn, and the place where you open the fence is actually very tight if more than one horse tries to come, oh well, I just hate hot wire... 
When I saw the pasture I was quite impressed, BO sowed (hopefully well written) oats and something else mixed, so mares had green oats to their bellies and that must be like what horse heaven looks like. Tuya ignored me completely, appart raising her head when I talked to her. She had the blanket on, and as it was so hot I expressed my doubts to BO. He checked under it, and said she was ok, and that it was acting like a shade source. Okaaaay.. 
As it was early and was too hot to ride I didn't bring her up immediately. Big mistake, as BO's son spent the rest of the afternoon showing horses for sale on the arena. One of them was Tuya's twin, lol! Same markings and some grey hair above the eyes. I could have ridden still, but I don't appreciate audience, lol!

Later on I went to check on her and the rescue, and Tuya seemed a bit off, which got me concerned. I didn't get too close because I didn't want her to see me, as I was told she had broken through the fence twice (yay blanket, lol). BO was busy so I didn't mention it, but when we had been there dropping the mare he said Tuya was doing exceptionally well.

Today I planned on bringing her up to make sure if she was lame or not, but no one was there, and me and the fence, we don't work very well - once I have left one so badly closed horses came out - so I just spent a lot of time with her on the pasture. Her hooves were packed with dirt, so I didn't access them. But I am praying that what I saw was just the ups and downs of the terrain. Because even I had a hard time walking on it... 

I spent hours researching with not much luck, anyone can tell me how bad it is to graze green oats? Too much sugar? Laminitis? 

Man, this was not a good weekend. I miss my mare. Next weekend I will ask BO to make sure she is in her usual paddock because I suck at bringing her from such pasture. With luck will rain. This weekend I had 20 degrees celsius with no wind. Bleh.


----------



## TuyaGirl

This is NOT Tuya, lol! His neck is much bigger (Lusitano crossed). Such a lovely boy.
And the oats look


----------



## JCnGrace

@TuyaGirl, Gamble was doing even better last night and my hiccups lasted a couple of hours then done. I'm glad they didn't turn out to be the ones I have for several days. 

I don't know any facts about oat grass but I don't think it's something I'd want a horse turned out on full time. I do know a lot of hay farmers use oats as a cover crop when they plant alfalfa which makes that first cutting mainly oat hay so maybe it's not as rich as it looks because I know lots of people who've fed that oat hay with no ill effects. I think I'd be doing some research on it though. 

It certainly doesn't sound as if your day with turned out the way you wanted and for that I'm sorry. Since you only get the weekends with Tuya I'd definitely ask the BO to have her in a place where you feel comfortable getting her out on the days you'll be there.

LOL on the Tuya twin. Did you think you were seeing double at first? The view of the oat field and ocean is beautiful!


----------



## TuyaGirl

@JCnGrace Glad he is ok and the hiccups stopped soon. I never had several days of it, must be annoying. To make them stop I use the hold breath tactic, sometimes works, sometimes not.

Yeah, I could have brought her up today, maybe ride, so I admit it's kind of my fault for being the "what if" girl... Then I get mad at myself. Yes I will ask him to do that. 
Anyway I am pretty sure Tuya was not bothered to stay with her friends 
I tried to do some research, but not even worth to Google something in portuguese, and didn't find anything conclusive in english in my many tries, lots of references to whole oats and oat hay, but that's not it.
I read something about alfafa and oats, so you are right 

If I had not seen Tuya before I saw the horse, I am pretty sure I would be tricked for a few moments, lol!

Now to eat some chocolate mousse, because that's one of the things I do to cope with silly me, lol!


----------



## Caledonian

@*JCnGrace* - Good to hear that Gamble is fine. I've never had the hiccups for very long. I find if someone tells me to do another hiccup, I usually stop. I've no idea why that works! 

@*TuyaGirl* - He really does look like Tuya. He's a nice boy! I've never heard the one about blankets acting as shade before . I wouldn't get mad at yourself, not everyone likes riding in a crowd or with an audience. I know i'd avoid it as well. I'm sure he'll arrange something, as he'll not want to lose you. I've zero experience of oat grass but something that looks that lush would make me wary and want to limit access (nice picture by the way). You're right there's nothing much on the internet other a couple of comments about foot and digestive problems. Nothing from a reliable source though.

Yum! Chocolate mouse!:smile: It's nearly Monday so I think we all deserve something sweet.:smile:


----------



## rambo99

@Caledonian there is about a foot between white line and edge of road. So we can get out of the way somewhat. Kinda scary having big logging trucks coming up from behind us. Our horse's are used to traffic so pretty good most of time. We have had big trucks honk there horns at us, not funny it makes me so mad. So don't like being that close to the highway and on a young horse. 

So we ride real fast on the highway and hope we timed it right. Didn't go out Saturday or friday just rode in our yard to much traffic to try to get to dirt road. 

@JCnGrace yes the snow is peaceful hasn't been to cold compared to what we have had. But I'm so ready for snow to be gone now. Chores are that much more difficult barnyard is lumpy mess makes walking difficult. 

@TuyaGirl he's a bit less sore now sure footing in barnyard & corral is very lumpy mess. So sure that's not helping him. Hopefully hubby can get out there, with bobcat and smooth it out and get the snow scraped up. 


@Tazzie just love you're pictures and videos of you're rides. Fun seeing where others ride and the trails ,so wish we had no snow. 

Today was horse's day off and a day for me to get caught up on laundry. House needed cleaning and kids needed help with homework. 

Seems like there isn't enough hours in a day to get everything done.


----------



## JCnGrace

@TuyaGirl, chocolate is good for whatever ails you! YUM

I tried doing a search too with not much luck. Everything I found was about either hay or using it for forage for other livestock but not horses. 

I don't get the hiccups constantly for several days but I'll get them 2 or 3 times a day for several days in a row on occasion.
@Caledonian, a friend tried that on me many years ago. I hiccuped, a big one followed by a burp, right in her face. The look of horror on her face was priceless. LOL
@rambo99, I know what you mean by not enough hours in the day. Where do they go?


----------



## Elsie

Horses can eat oats and oat hay, it can be eaten off the field like that too, HOWEVER, Caution has to be excersized, make 100% sure that those fields contain only pure oats without any barley mixed in. The oats greens should be introduced slowly, its preferable to rather make it into hay bales, great for the stabled horses or in winter. Some horses can be allergic to it, so watch each horse individually. It is worth to note that it can make horses "hot" and reactive as it may contain more energy than they expel in any given day due to the actual oat husks within the field. Oats also don't have enough calcium, and contain a low protein count, this will have to be balanced out with other supplements and the horses overall diet. As always, do check with your vet if the new grazing will be agreeable with your particular horses. What is good for one horse isn't always good for the others etc.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@Caledonian That horse is really nice, and was a nice surprise, as he seems to know a lot more than expected (sidepassing, haunches in, lead changes, and some sort of piaffe). Anyway he is already sold, as BO bought him with someone in mind already. Yesterday I was reeealy in need of chocolate  Thanks for the help about the oats! That was actually my biggest concern, just too much all of once.

@rambo99 not enough hours per day seems to be the story of my life lately... I feel you. I hope you get the ground leveled out soon.

@JCnGrace Thank you! Got me really frustrated because usually I can find things in english, lol!

Hi @Elsie! Thanks for your input. That's my biggest concern, the gradual introduction didn't happen. And I sure hope she does not get too hot from it. The weather got worst, so she will be stabled for the night time, hope it helps some. I will definitively keep an eye on the situation.

Nothing really interesting to confess. Such an ugly Monday, skies are grey with lots of cold wind (yay for bipolar weather), and I know there is chocolate mouse at home, so I just feel like leaving work, getting the cat on my lap and eat it (the dessert, not the cat, lol!!!)
Plus one of my computer screens died, so I have bad posture looking at the remaining one (I work with two). Is it 6 pm already??


----------



## Caledonian

@*JCnGrace* - :rofl: Every time i read about the huge hiccup i laugh. Best medicine for a cold, wet, Monday night!

@*rambo99* - I tried to get everything done around the house over the weekend so that i didn't need to do it after work. Nothing went to plan and now I've a huge ironing and the vacuuming to do before bed :sad:

@TuyaGirl - I miss having a cat to snuggle with. There's nothing like a purring cat to relax you at the end of the day. Our weather was grey, wet and cold today as well. After such a nice day yesterday, i was almost glad to be at work. Our weather's to get warm and sunny by the end of the week; some of the heat from your part of the world is heading north!:smile:


----------



## csimkunas6

A bit chilly here...Id love if it was more in the teens, but its about 5 F supposed to drop into the negatives tonight so snow and winter seems to be sticking around...I dont mind the snow but would love the temps just a bit warmer, horses dont seem to mind too but and there is a positive...no mud! Cant beat that!


----------



## JCnGrace

@Elsie, thanks for sharing your knowledge with us! Welcome to forum and the thread!

@TuyaGirl, that was what our weather was like on Sunday. Thankfully is clear tonight so we can see the super moon. I don't have a telescope so I took the binoculars out and looked at it. 

@Caledonian, I was cracking up as I was typing. I'd forgotten the incident until you reminded me so I thank you for laugh too!

I'm reading a book right now and the author had a little blurb about her visit to Scotland and mentioned it used to be named Caledonia and I thought AHA that's where you got your user name! I probably knew that at some point in my life but had long since forgotten that geography lesson.

@csimkunas6, OMG, you posted a picture of that adorable little pony in the thread, THANK YOU! Of course I love your paint/pinto too but there's just something about that pony. LOL

I confess I spent a huge chunk of my afternoon looking for something I knew I didn't have but I got my desk cleaned out. Hubby had thought he gave me the receipts and warranty on the new recliners & sofa so when he told me to look for them a few days ago I might have let it go in one ear and out the other (recliner has been making a funny noise when you recline). Anyway it gave me an excuse to piddle instead of finishing my house cleaning when he asked me again today. He keeps all that kind of stuff in his files so I asked him what he had looked under. "F for furniture" he replied. Now that would make sense unless your my hubby who has the oddest ways of filing things so I told him to also look under his R's (recliner) and L (living room). He found them under L. Sometimes it's really scary to realize I know him well enough that I can make my brain think like his. Let's hope it never gets stuck in Bob mode though. LOL


----------



## PoptartShop

I confess, I know I have a LOT to catchup on...I promise I will! :lol: I will also post pictures. First day back at work and it is INSANE. :sad:

But, I had an AMAZING vacation!!!!!!!!!!!   Although, when I got home, I got sick with a sinus infection. :icon_rolleyes: LOL, I'm glad I didn't get sick while on vacation so I can't really complain, right? 

Thanks everyone for your well wishes  Trust me, it was hard coming back to the cold weather and leaving the ship! Ugh! :lol:


----------



## RegalCharm

@JCnGrace With that reasoning you forgot "S" for Sofa. "Bob Mode" that is funny.


----------



## JCnGrace

Welcome home @PoptartShop!


----------



## JCnGrace

@RegalCharm, LOL he said he'd already looked under S.


----------



## Caledonian

@*JCnGrace* - He has a very unique way of filing things. I laughed at him confusing himself and you having to step into 'Bob Mode'.
It was so difficult to find a username that wasn't taken. It's used everywhere from businesses to sports clubs plus I was reading a paper on the archeology of the time (great for insomniacs) and thought, that'll do. :smile: 

@*PoptartShop* - Welcome back. :wave:Great to hear that you enjoyed your vacation. It's a shame that you fell ill afterwards though.How's Promise?

@*csimkunas6* - I think cute little Squishy is the boss of that pair!:smile:


It's been a very long day at work. I stopped off on my way home to check the horses and it was already dark and cold. I'm really looking forward to Spring. I've a day off tomorrow and i'd thought about heading into the main town, lunch with a friend and a trip to get a haircut. My fringe is starting to annoy me and I'm tempted to cut it myself, which will end badly. However, depending on the weather, it looks like I'll be helping out with cleaning the fields of muck. We're in a high risk area for grass sickness so machinery isn't allowed on the fields to expose the earth; everything's done by hand with wobbly wheelbarrows, forks and rubber gloves. It takes forever!


I hope everyone has a good day


----------



## JCnGrace

@Caledonian, what is grass sickness? Does it only happen in your immediate area or all over your country? Are you not allowed to plant crops? Can you tell I'm from a farming family? LOL, so many questions since I find this kind of thing fascinating.

Raining like cats and dogs with some ice mixed in at the moment so hopefully won't lose the satellite before this posts.


----------



## PoptartShop

@Caledonian thank you!  She is doing well! She did cut herself while I was gone, of course. :icon_rolleyes: Luckily it's just cosmetic & a cut on her leg, but still, of course she'd do that when I was gone. Ugh! Nothing better than some horse therapy.  I'm glad you enjoyed it!!

@JCnGrace your hubby cracks me up! :lol: That is funny that it was under L! LOL. 

@Tazzie gosh, I know you are SO sick of the rain. :sad: Glad you at least have the field though, and yay for no scary moments! I love the pictures. <3 They are both such lovebugs! It's good you switched up for a little. Izzie will give Nick some confidence, & Diego will also gain confidence with you riding him, so it works! It's good you got off and led him crossing the creek at first. He will get used to it the more he does it, and soon it'll be no big deal. 
I know the ponies probably looooved the massages!!!! 


@TuyaGirl OMG that sucks. I remember at my old job, I had to use one for a little bit since my other one broke, & it was the worst.  So hard to get used to! Two screens is so much better! I am also not sure about the oat grass thing, but wow he does look like Tuya. That is crazy! Sorry you didn't get to ride, I hope you can this weekend.  I wouldn't want to ride with all those people around either. You want it to be peaceful.

@csimkunas6 I still CANNOT DEAL with how cute Squishy is!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And Rodeo is so handsome! No mud is definitely a plus!

@AndyTheCornbread gosh, so much snow for you too! Sure you are beyond sick of plowing.

I confess, it's snowing, so I am hoping I get to leave work early today...but we will see. LOL. Probably not.

Sorry if I missed some people! Ugh, work is so busy! I still need to post vaca pictures. I will, I will.

I did ride last night & it went really well.  I didn't have the best day back at work (long story), but Promise made it all better. I swear, horses really are the best therapy.


----------



## PoptartShop

@csimkunas6 I corrected myself, I meant Rodeo*** not Romeo LOL!


----------



## csimkunas6

PoptartShop said:


> @csimkunas6 I corrected myself, I meant Rodeo*** not Romeo LOL!


LOL!!! No worries, I knew who you were talking about! At the farm in WV, he was constantly called "Cowboy" haha


----------



## Caledonian

@*JCnGrace* - Not crops, it’s a disease and a very unforgiving one at that. It mostly affects horses at grass and was first seen in Army horses in Dundee, north east Scotland but the UK in general, has a lot of cases with Scotland the highest in the world. I don’t think the USA has many, if any. They seem to think that it’s linked to a toxin in the soil, which is produced by the bacterium Clostridium botulinum, as well as stress, feed/grass, age, weather/temperature (frost), time of year (springs the worst), grass growth, overuse of wormers, condition of the horse (healthy), geology, soil disturbance by machinery/mud, a history of it in the yard or fields…

The chronic version can be mistaken for many other diseases so it’s very difficult to diagnose. Bouts of colic and loss of condition are the first signs. I think they can manage this version to some extent but the horse is never quite the same afterwards. Many still die and it’s only then that they can say for sure whether or not they had the disease. The acute version is horrible and if you google the disease you can see the affect it has on them. It’s usually fatal within a couple of days. Many vets put them down to ease their suffering.

I’m in a high-risk area and, over the years, we’ve had a few cases that were close enough to make you want to be a little more careful. My first experience was when I was very young, I remember seeing a beautiful little cream-dun highland lying on his back in the middle of the field. His legs were in the air like a dog wanting his belly scratched. It was the most unusual thing I’d ever seen. I’m not sure whether he had the chronic or acute version but I was told that he didn’t survive very long. At that time, they thought that flooding was a risk factor, as we’re on a river, which they might still do as it would disturb the soil, but our current fields are only a short distance away and my fields were only slightly further. 

https://grasssickness.org.uk/advice/grass-sickness-in-horses/
https://www.horseandhound.co.uk/tag/grass-sickness

@*PoptartShop* – Ugh snow. What rotten weather to come home to after the cruise :smile:


----------



## JCnGrace

@PoptartShop, it's one of those little quirks you find endearing at first but after about 10 years or so it becomes aggravating because he can NEVER find anything. Dangit, I have a hard enough time keeping track of my stuff (remember my lost clothes?) let alone his too. LOL 

I bet Promise was glad to see you! 
@Caledonian, interesting, thanks for the links!


----------



## TuyaGirl

@Caledonian I love my cat. Not a mean bone. I will be crazy cat lady at some point of my life, lol! 
I never heard of grass sickeness, I hope you stay away from it, because sounds terrible!
@csimkunas6 Oh. My. God. What is that?? It has to be the cutest pony EVER!!  (sorry to others) 
@PoptartShop look who's back from vacation  I hope you had lots of fun! I bet silly Promise (silly because she got a little scratch) was thrilled to see you. Like "where have you been, mum?"
Sorry you got sick, but at least it was after the trip. Don't forget the pictures of it

I am drowning in work, just terrible. When will this leave it to the last minute end?? Rethorical, the answer is never.
So I might not come back this week, lets see how it goes.
Tomorrow I will call BO to leave Tuya up in her paddock, as she should be out on oat pasture. I assume this because it's like Spring again. We will pay the high price if it continues this dry in here... 

See ya!!


----------



## csimkunas6

@TuyaGirl he is a Pryor Mt Mustang Welsh cross 8mo old pony we adopted from a rescue for my 4 yr old daughter. His name is Squishy LOL, there's a journal/thread for him with a bunch more pics in the member's journal section on here LOL


----------



## phantomhorse13

@*TuyaGirl* : never know when a lucky HFer might wind up over there to ride with you.. when I win the lottery, I plan on a world tour.  Hope work is cutting you a break. Sorry to hear your horsey time didn't go as planned. BO better put Tuya back in her normal paddock so you don't have to deal with that fence.

@*Caledonian* : I love noticing the daylight slowly increasing - come on spring! are any of the ponies shedding yet?

@*JCnGrace* : glad the escapees didn't make it any farther than your yard. sorry about the truck though. hope Gamble's sore foot is back to normal now. had a good laugh over your DHs filing system - least he found them.

@*AndyTheCornbread* : I have never heard of the books, but now I will keep an eye out for them. negative 30 daily - holy [email protected] your place is gorgeous!

@*rambo99* : glad you got some saddle time in. I am tired just thinking about plowing through all that snow and log trucks are horrifying beyond words. 

@*Tazzie* : glad Izzie was a good girl for Nick. hope you have the hill issue figured out for Diego. I can understand wanting to let them find their own way, but sometimes they just need the support!

@*csimkunas6* : lovely photo! normally I am not a big fan of snow, but there is something to be said for no mud..

@*PoptartShop* : can't wait to hear all about your vacation!!


Last weekend was the Gator Run ride in Florida. The whole story is in my journal.

Friday, I rode Duroc:
































Saturday, I rode Fluffy:


----------



## Caledonian

@phantomhorse13 - The extra light has some shedding bucket loads while others are just starting. It's getting everywhere! It's warmer than usual and i imagine that it must be uncomfortable. Fluffy is a powerful looking mare in the photo. I remember you saying that she's big but at around 17hh she's some height for an Arab. 

@TuyaGirl - Sorry to hear that you're overloaded at work. Keep thinking about Tuya, it'll help you through.


Work was quieter today, which let me catch up with some friends at lunch and leave on time at night. It meant that there was enough light to catch Blaze for a short ride along the tracks. He's had plenty of exercise and was particularly bouncy and almost disappointed when i turned for home but i didn't want to get caught in the dark. Plus, my old-fashioned mobile died and i didn't want to go too far without it. I remember when i used to ride in the middle of nowhere without a method of contacting people; changed days!

It's to be sunny and mild at around 16C/60F. I think Saturday's meant to be wet but we need some rain as we've been extremely dry. Hopefully Spring has arrived as the daffodils are flowering and the blossom is coming out on the trees. Sunday will be the best day to saddle-up and, unless i can find an excuse, it looks like field cleaning will continue over the weekend!


----------



## JCnGrace

@TuyaGirl, only one more work day until the weekend, hang in there! 
@phantomhorse13, are you back home now? I'll have to go catch up on your doings.

About the escapees, yes it was a good thing because finding 5 horses in the dark might not have been very easy. They did start to head up the driveway but turned around and came back. Guess they decided they didn't want to climb the hill. I'll post a picture of what our driveway looks like from house area at the end of my post. 
@Caledonian, yay for getting a ride in. I hope you get to ride again Sunday. Do you have help with poo picking in the field?

Not much has been going on around here. We cleaned under the fridge today and man that was a nasty job. How does it get so dirty under there? Gotta make a trip to town tomorrow but it should be a short one because I don't need groceries. Gamble is doing good, no more hitch in his get-a-long. 

The hill they were too lazy to walk up. It was the first little one they turned back on not the bigger second hill in the driveway. LOL


----------



## Tazzie

@Caledonian, one day I'll get her back haha! I did tell Nick next week we will have to swap back and forth so Izzie isn't ridden in her saddle for that many consecutive days. She's still a bit fat for it, and since she's not offered ANY misbehavior, I'd rather not invite it out. Nick is steady enough for bareback, so he'll ride Diego. Even if it's short rides. And unfortunately, it is still VERY soft. It's rained every single week since early October. Sounds like a lovely day at the barn!! I hope your day off went alright and you didn't have to clear fields by hand!
@JCnGrace, haha, yeah, no more spills! Thank goodness! I know it's a good move before he develops bad habits. Izzie is opinionated, but she doesn't necessarily do anything BAD just for the heck of it. He thought about getting a western saddle, but Izzie will not carry one. We tried one on her once. She was certain she couldn't move with me up on her. My kids? Sure. But an adult? Nope, can't move, she's frozen solid. He's honestly fairly confident in the saddle (judging by the paths he sent Izzie up...), but he knows where his knowledge ends and how quickly bad habits can develop. He wants Diego to be a well worked with horse, and doesn't want to create issues. Though I loathe western saddles :lol: I can't feel their backs as easily in a western, and I like to make sure they are engaging properly  poor Gamble! I hope he heals up soon! That's funny about your hubby and his filing! Haha!
@TuyaGirl, yeah, Nick didn't want to create bad habits. I miss my girl though haha! I'm just glad she's taking good care of him! And yes, they are being less evil with each other lol it's nice. Sorry you didn't get to ride! As for the oats... I don't know much about grazing on it, but I'd hesitate to turn a horse out on it full time if they hadn't had the chance to get used to it first :/ that boy does look an awful lot like Tuya!
@rambo99, thank you! I don't mind no snow, but I could do without the rain! At least we are getting rides out! Oh the joys of housework!
@PoptartShop, I'm glad your vacation was good!! BOO on the sinus infection though! Yes, the rain NEEDS to stop. I'm so over it! Thank you! And yeah, it's a good move, but I miss my girly! Haha! Sorry your day didn't go well at work, but YAY for riding!!
@phantomhorse13, I'm very thankful she behaves so well for him! He's been having WAY too much fun with her. Diego is getting better, thankfully, but yeah. Izzie grew up on hills, so she understood how to navigate them long before I swung a leg on her. Diego has been on hills for 8 months. That's not an incredible length of time on them. I love your pictures and video! Oh Fluffy though!


Sorry I've been MIA again!!

Friday Nick and I rode. Made sure to do Izzie's stretches so she felt good and ready for Nick. Mounted up and both were angels. Started off with a quiet hack. Warmed them both up, and crossed the creek twice with ZERO issues (YAY Diego!) Came into our riding area where we spooked some deer, who took off up the hill. Neither horse did a thing. Nick decided to race up the hill, which Izzie was only so happy to oblige (man she has an impressive stride on her). Pointed Diego through some rougher terrain and with only slight hesitation he went for it (with no jumping!) We came down and had to cross the creek again, only Nick took it at the trot. Yup, both horses jumped it... I chose to school Diego a little bit. It seems the downhill work is helping our flatwork. I've been half halting him to ask him to sit back when going down hills (which we had ZERO issues going downhill Friday). It was the first time I felt him get light in the canter, and it was incredibly spectacular. I know he has nice Dressage gaits in there, we just have to bring them out! Overall, it was a nice ride 

Saturday we went and worked on my friend's bathroom some more, woo lol

Sunday the ponies had massages! Neither were that impressed at the beginning, but Izzie really got into it by the end. I was given some stretches to do for both of them. Diego got REALLY into the stretches, which made the girl laugh! She enjoyed working on both of them, and we plan to have her back out  

Monday I dropped off my taxes... and that was it.

Tuesday we were all diagnosed with the flu. It's been short lived at least (I've been fever free since Wednesday morning, back to work since yesterday), but I'm exhausted. Nick was working in Indianapolis, so he has thankfully missed the sickness. I sprayed Lysol all over the house Wednesday before he got home, and he seems to be feeling fine still.

Right now our aim is to ride starting Sunday through Friday. As much as we possibly can. I know we'll miss a day/ponies will need a day off, but that's our current plan at the moment!














































And a girl and her dog :lol:


----------



## AndyTheCornbread

Here is a better picture of the mountains around me so you guys can see how high they rise up around us. They are often shrouded in clouds and when they aren't my old digital camera often washes them out in the background because it is so much darker down in the trees where we live. The contrast makes the camera wash out the background. These two pictures were taken at the same time from the same place on my deck but I zoomed the better one to reduce the darker area around me in the trees so you can actually see the mountains. The top of the mountain is where white meets the blue and you see the arrow I drew into the picture.


----------



## PoptartShop

I confess, here are some pictures from my vaca!  I took a ton more, but too many to upload LOL. Plus work is crazy today again, so I don't have much time. :sad:

Did I mention I REALLY miss that nice blue water?!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JCnGrace

@Tazzie, I can't imagine how bad it was at your house with all of you being sick at once, Nick sure dodged a bullet there. In the first picture of Diego I was thinking oh how cute, he's sticking his tongue out until I looked closer and realized his tongue is actually a human face. LOL 
@AndyTheCornbread, what a beautiful area you live in! I bet you have some wonderful trail riding there.
@PoptartShop, PICTURES! I've been waiting for those. That blue sky looks very enticing. Did you snorkel and see lots of cool marine life? 

Town was busier than usual today. I don't understand how I can need to run a couple of little errands and it takes me all afternoon, I must be getting slower than molasses in my old age. I didn't even come to the house and change clothes before heading to the barn for chores because it was past feeding time so I just stopped at the barn and did chores in my going to town clothes. Not that they are fancier or anything, just stain and hole free. LOL


----------



## avjudge

AndyTheCornbread said:


> the mountains . . . are often shrouded in clouds and when they aren't my old digital camera often washes them out . . .


Isn't that frustrating? My mom took a photo (back around 1980, on slide film) of her horse on a neighbor's lawn with Mt. Washington (NH) in the background. When it was reprinted as the cover of our town's annual report, you couldn't see the line between mountain and sky - as in your photo, you couldn't really see the top of the mountain at all - so while it was a nice shot, it lost all its drama. :-(


----------



## csimkunas6

@PoptartShop....those photos are awesome! Did you like the cruise part or would you rather have been on land the entire time? Ive been on 2 cruises, both to the Caribbean and loved both of them! The first was my graduation/18th bday present and a year later went on another for my honeymoon! LOL both were a ton of fun! We're dying to go on another one, my husband would rather stay at sea the entire time, doesnt help hes not a good swimmer which is all we did went we got off on islands!
@avjudge....Mt Washington....I remember taking the train to the top several times! It would be a clear warm day, start heading up to the top and it would be freezing and insanely foggy/cloudy and you couldnt see a thing! LOL


----------



## TuyaGirl

@csimkunas6 I love the pony's name. Squichy fits him like a glove! 
@phantomhorse13 gator ride? Like aligator? In Florida and riding through water... No! Lol! Duroc is such an handsome boy! Lovely horses 

@Caledonian Happy that you got to ride! A horse that gets disappointed to go back home? No matter how happy Tuya is hacking out, she will always extend her walk towards the barn 

@PoptartShop I am jealous! Lovely pictures (tequilla factory, lol!). I wonder why you miss it already 

@JCnGrace Glad that Gamble is doing good! Lol on your description of the clothes. Sometimes when they're almost ready to wash I take them to the barn first, then I wash them 

@Tazzie don't you love when a horse jumps instead of walking through something? Not! Lol  I bet your boys loved the massage. And they did pretty well during the ride, so it seems. No spooking and all, very good!
I am sorry you all got sick, you did a good job with the Lysol, preventing Nick to get sick.

@AndyTheCornbread oh wow, really nice view / place you live in! If you have a horse (don't know if the picture is from your horse) I am with JCnGrace and I would bet you have lovely trails to enjoy.

Old age got me for good on Saturday. Lots of back pain, but the worst was my right knee. It started slow on Friday night, and got progressively worst and worst. Called BO to put Tuya back with her friends. I went to barn still, and made an effort to see her, but that was it. 
Today I was feeling a little better, so I tried to get her out (BO was working on the new barn). Key word tried. The old lady was perfect as always to catch - she didn't come, but didn't move either - and all went south from there, lol! After a couple steps away from the herd, her head started coming higher and higher, then the desperate neighs, aaand I found myself bringing a fire breathing dragon doing silly trot steps and looking all big. A 3 year old would be calmer. She was not mean and never tried to fight me though. Getting to the fence openning place, I just quit. I will try to attach pictures for you to understand. It's narrow and has a bank. Tuya went up and down part of the bank countless times (was a great workout for her topline). I could never make her stand still, and trust me I tried. Impossible to use the move your feet technique also, because the terrain is very rough in that place. And my knee was starting to complain about it. There was no way I could close the wire again, holding the beast with one hand, so I lead her back halfway and let her go. I was not planning on riding, but would have been nice to check her feet for instance.
She is herdbound again, so I called BO and told him about it. He felt really bad for not being there to help me. But I am to blame at some point because everyone can bring their horses out. He said he will do a whole new entrance at another place. 
Tuya will need to come up sometimes, although the weather is great to be outside.
And I still didn't get if she is off or if it's the terrain ups and downs :-(

So... I hated it at some point, but on the other hand I have an old mare with a lot left to give  

Now I am resting after doing some house chores, and I feel sleepy because I slept very bad, knee's fault.

Pictures of the crime scene and of the criminal in oat paradise


----------



## Caledonian

@JCnGrace – I’m getting slower at shopping as well. I spent the afternoon grumbling about how I can never find things in shops because they keep changing and moving their displays. 

It was great to get back to riding after a break. I’m appreciating every moment with him and the others as I can see a time in the not too distant future, when I won’t be able ride or visit due to my parents needing more support. 

There were four of us poo gathering. Should've been more though!

@Tazzie – The flu really takes it out of you. Hope everyone’s doing well. Izzie looks like she’s asleep and Diego’s proud LOL

@PoptartShop – Wonderful photos. The blue skies and sea are beautiful!

@TuyaGirl – you’ve got a great BO as he sounds like he wants to support you. I wouldn’t blame yourself. My mares went through phases as well and you’ve had a lot on with work and not having the freedom/location to ride etc. I’d wait until you have help from the BO, especially if the gate’s difficult and you’ve got a sore knee and back. On the plus side, she looks healthy and happy! How’s she on the oat grass?


We’ve been lucky with the weather as the rain promised for Saturday didn’t drift over until the evening. It meant that we were able to ride in the morning. A group of us headed out on the roads and tracks for a lot longer than planned but it was a good day. Blaze must be enjoying the better weather as he’s still bouncing and finding monsters in bushes. As much as I love his enthusiasm it got old very quickly. He tired himself out on the way home but was soaking by that point. 

I lunged him this morning, much to his disgust. I dragged out poles and placed them in a semi-circle for him to trot over, which helped him to concentrate. The afternoon was spent clearing some of the poo out of the smallest field, then I headed home to clean-up before going to the supermarket. When I came out of the shop, the passenger side tyre was almost flat, which meant an expensive trip to the garage to get a mechanic to fit a new one. I was glad i found it today though and not during the working week.

Laundry, dusting and vacuuming to do tonight. Oh, and ironing, otherwise I’ll have nothing ready for work tomorrow!:smile:


----------



## rambo99

Been riding Thursday, friday & Saturday ventured out on the trails all 3 days. Getting there was a workout for horse's though. Snow banks chest high then belly deep snow to trudge through. My boy decided after first snow bank, he wasn't having it going through yet another snow bank. 

Fortunately I had a lead rope on him, so daughter took rope and told come on you can do this. How could horse refuse her encouragement. She got a way with horse's for sure. He happily followed her over snow bank. 

Had a good ride after getting through the toughest part. Did have to ride power line to get home my boy went through the snow banks ,with just a little encouragement from me. 

Riding highway on friday and Saturday just isn't safe to much traffic. 

Busy day today getting laundry done and house cleaned. Got a ham in the oven for dinner. Doing mashed potatoes with carrots, kids just love them. 


Making sure kids have there homework done for the weekend, they have it done...that is nice for a change.

Have pictures from ride will post them here in a bit. Gotta play catch up on reading here.


----------



## PoptartShop

@Caledonian Blaze probably is enjoying the weather, omg Promise was like that this weekend. It was a bit nicer & she was more 'looky' than usual. I swear they see Pokemon! :lol: It's good that you lunged him, sometimes they need a good lunge session! And yay for Sunday chores!
@csimkunas6 omg LOVED the cruise.  It's my 3rd one, we already wanna book another. :rofl: It is amazing! Omg, that is a goal...to go on one for a honeymoon (someday lol)! So cute. 

@JCnGrace omg yes! Snorkeling was so much fun! Such beautiful fish. The water was pretty warm which was awesome too!! LOL did you get stains on the clothes?! :lol: I feel like if places are busy it does take me longer...half the time people are in the way! :rofl:

@TuyaGirl awww, don't be so hard on yourself. I'm sorry about your knee. :sad: I hope you feel better soon! It's good you didn't push it. Tuya looks fantastic, so pretty <3 I also think it's great your BO wants to help you. Hopefully he makes it easier for you!! 

I confess, I was finally able to ride outside this weekend.  It did rain, but not when I was at the barn LOL. Was a nice weekend. 


Boo...it's Monday again.  LOL


----------



## JCnGrace

@TuyaGirl, sorry about your back and knee, it's so not fun to be in pain! Can you unplug the fence while you're getting Tuya in and out? We have electric too and I hate having to undo the wire over the gates when it on so I unplug the charger first thing when I get to the barn.
@Caledonian, glad you had help with that chore. It is such an upsetting thing when it comes time to do a role reversal with a parent and I understand you wanting to get all the horse time you can get in while you can because it does take so much time and energy to care for them. 

I finished my book based in Scotland so now I have to ask you if you think the Loch Ness monster really exists? The author said she saw it on her visit there.
@rambo99, you'd think with all the snow you get your horse would be an old pro at walking through drifts. I think mine should be old pros at walking through mud but they still always want to avoid it on trails. LOL
@PoptartShop, I don't think I did. I did the quickie version of chores because I had cleaned and filled water tanks the day before and ignored the one manure pile the Freck's left in her doorway. She poops in that one spot most every day. Nor did I allow anyone to use me for a scratching post. LOL 

Did you get to go on the promise trail? 

While we didn't have but a little rain this weekend we had wind like blow you over force winds. We went to my sister's on Sunday and there was this RV on the interstate that I thought was for sure going to tip over. Most RV's and semis were trying to wait it out at the rest stop we pass, it was packed. Anyway this particular one was being jerked all over the road and I'm pretty sure the tires on the driver's side did come off the pavement a fraction one time. I was hollering at hubby to be prepared to stop fast and if we got a fairly calm moment to floor it and get around the dang thing. I can't believe the driver didn't have enough sense to get off the road. I did chores before we left and the horses thought the wind devils were after them. Cloud doesn't let much of anything bother her but even she was spooked. 

Then today REMC had our power off from 9:00 am to 2:00 pm doing maintenance so I missed my morning computer time. Throws off my whole day when my routine gets out of whack. I'm as much a creature of habit as the dog and I make fun of him for it. LOL


----------



## TuyaGirl

@Caledonian Thank you! BO is really supportive, you are right. He just forgot that I am… well… me, lol! He asked for forgiveness repeatedly, I could tell he was really sorry for not changing the fence location. I don't know how Tuya is doing because i could not lunge her to check if it's just my eyes or if she is off. One thing I can tell you, she is happy to be there with her friends 
Glad you were able to ride. Seems Blaze was 'feeling the oats' as well, lol! Well, you rode, I didn't, you win  
Sorry you got a flat tyre, I hate when that happens.
@rambo99 Such amount of snow must be a hard workout for the horses. Aww, your horse listened to your daughter, that's sweet  Will be waiting for the pictures

@PoptartShop Thank you! Yes, BO was really sorry that he could not have the time to change the opening location. He was being honest, I could tell. 
Glad rain held up for you and you could enjoy your girl outside!  She is so girlie! (you will get tired of me saying this, lol!)

@JCnGrace I did unplug the charger. Because if I didn't Tuya would have been shocked 100 times, lol!! She kept circling and stepping on it repeatedly  I hope next week we have a new opening place!
I hate driving behind big trucks with wind too. Seems they snake around a lot. 

I am better from my knee, my back not so much, but as my knee had the worst pain, it's better than nothing. Doesn´t help I did some exercise yesterday, probably. But I get tired of sitting on the couch all night sometimes.
Back to work now, have a nice day!!


----------



## phantomhorse13

@Caledonian : glad you got some saddle time. perhaps Blaze has some spring fever making him a bit sillier than normal? I hope work continues to not be crazy.

@Tazzie : I hope you and the family are feeling better now - I can't imagine dealing with everyone being sick at once!

@AndyTheCornbread : what a beautiful place to live. some day I will invite myself over - in the summer. :Angel:

@PoptartShop : love all the vacation pics - so glad you had a good time. I bet you didn't mind being home and riding though.

@JCnGrace : I think errands always take longer than they should, no matter who is doing them.

@TuyaGirl : I hope you are feeling less creaky now; back pain is terrible to deal with.

@rambo99 : chest deep snow makes me tired and cold just reading about it!


The weather and resulting ground have been making riding very difficult lately. Last week, I thought the ice was off the fields enough to be able to mosey around Alimar. I got a very short ride in on Phin:











Today, I got George out. The whole story is in my journal.



















Tomorrow the next round of "winter weather" comes, so who knows when I may get saddle time again..


----------



## JCnGrace

@TuyaGirl, glad you're doing a little better!
@phantomhorse13, Kestrel looks like she's keeping an eye out for any suspicious activity. Is she good about staying right with you while you're out riding?

Spring needs to get here we're down to 4 round bales although we just put out 3 today. Still have plenty of square bales if push comes to shove but the rounds are so much easier. Speaking of that I may have forgotten to open up one of the gates after we got done. Oh well, no biggie they still have access to everywhere they just have to go the long way around (same gate I tried to keep shut earlier this winter but got tired of having to escort them to the other gate).


----------



## twixy79

I think I have 80 pages of confessions to go through. So I will make mine short and sweet.
I confess - I don't always have time for horse confessions. I spend way too much time complaining about how freakin' cold it is, and how this winter sucks!


----------



## PoptartShop

@phantomhorse13 ugh, I am so over it too. The crappy weather + the crappy ground.  It never ends!
@TuyaGirl LOL everyone does say that, she definitely has a girly face! :lol: So cute. Your girl does too!!
@JCnGrace LOL oh I hear ya, Promise loves to use me as a scratching post. :lol: No, no Promise trail.  The day I went to the trails I didn't go on that one because it was muddy, ugh. The footing was crappy since it rained. But next time I go, I definitely am taking that one!
Wow, that is scary about the RV! I would've been freaking out. :O LOL that's a long time to have the power off, ugh! I know, when your routine is messed up, it throws the whole day off. :lol:

I confess, when I got to the barn last night, there was some daylight left...I tacked up quickly, & rode outside for like 10mins until it got too dark, plus it got windy, then I continued in the indoor. 
Promise was in SUCH a silly mood last night. LOL, this is what she does! She is truly a goofball. 

I also confess, work is so busy, I am just now eating lunch at like almost 3. :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## blue eyed pony

I disappeared on everyone again.

The situation with Ikora has gotten tough again, but there's a light at the end of the tunnel at least. 

I decided to open my art commissions, and was immediately FLOODED with work. I would regret my life decisions if I didn't need cash so bad.


----------



## csimkunas6

@JCnGrace...how long does a round bale last you?

I just picked one up last week, have another being held for me that I can pick up whenever....last bale lasted mine 2 months! Insane! This newer bale is much nicer though, will probably last a little over a month Id say. Not too many squares around here, seems like everyone uses round bales. Luckily, I think I found my main hay supplier, only $50 for an 800lb bale, squares are anywhere from $5-10 so thinking the round bale is the way to go.

Plans are in motion for the garage/barn conversion, looking like we're going 3 stalls....which means one thing....3 horses LOL, will probably end up with another sometime this year. 

As for the weather, beyond ready for it to be over now! We've gotten about 2ft this month, supposed to get another 2-4in tonight, and who knows how much more throughout the week. High today was 11F, normal is 44F!


----------



## JCnGrace

@twixy79, I think we've all been complaining about winter. In my case it's been about the endless rain and mud. This summer we'll get to complain about the heat, bugs and needing rain. LOL How are Duke and Loretta?
@PoptartShop, I think Promise is a camera ham, she makes the cutest faces! I hope you had a good breakfast since no lunch until 3:00, crazy!
@blue eyed pony, congrats on the success of your art, that's awesome! Did you get Ikora moved?
@csimkunas6, a round bale will last Thunder & Frecks about 6 weeks but they don't waste as much as the other herd does. That herd of 5 goes through 2 round bales in 2 - 3 weeks with me supplementing with squares for the last few days before setting out new ones in order to let them clean it up a little more. They enjoy turning much of it into bedding which I really don't complain about since I don't buy anything to bed down their barn (they don't sleep inside). Plus our hay isn't quite as pricey as yours. We pay $32.00 for the same size round bale delivered and $4.00 per 55 - 60 pound mainly grass with a little alfalfa square bales. Those aren't delivered, we have to go get them and put in the hay mow but he does have them already stacked on his hay wagon and we just haul the wagon home, unload and then return it. Round bale guy and square bale guy are two different suppliers. 


I confess that while I really love my family I'm getting tired of the constant phone conversations regarding mom's dilemma. I know it's too much of a burden having any one of us handle everything but 5 us working on it is about as confusing as trying to herd cats. Actually more than 5 of us when you include our spouses doing what they can to help out. Hubby is making a file a gathering the info to turn over to the police since that was his job for 32 years. Which leads to funny but extremely aggravating story.

He is going a little further than just gathering info together and made a call to this "foundation" and pretended to be a not so bright old guy (he is old just hasn't started losing his faculties yet, thank goodness). So he got the offer of 18 million and a new Mercedes and they think he's going to the bank to get $8500.00 dollars to send them to pay taxes on the winnings. That's the funny part of the story. The aggravating part of the story is that now that they think they have a fish on the hook they are calling constantly and I mean one call right after the other. We ended up having to take our phone off the hook just to get a little peace and quiet. By the time he gets what info he wants from them we'll probably have to have our phone number changed. Not such a bright idea to give them access to our phone number. I can't imagine mom dealing with all the calls because she wouldn't dream of taking her phone off the hook or ignoring the ringing phone either. At least I don't have to deal with them because he told them I was dead. LOL


----------



## blue eyed pony

@JCnGrace - thank you!  
I don't know WHAT's going on atm. Everything is up in the air and my horse completely ran out of hay so I had to get more right then that instant, and ended up with two VERY nice quality round bales (which were as expensive as they are nice). Not great timing considering it was also farrier week & she now has to go an extra 2 weeks between shoeings... but the horse has gotta eat. It only pushes her out to 8 weeks, it's not the end of the world.

Everything is exhausting. I just want some stability.


----------



## PoptartShop

@blue eyed pony there is always light at the end of the tunnel.  
@JCnGrace oh my gosh, they just don't stop huh?! :O LOL, your hubby is pretty awesome for doing that though. Your mom would've probably answered every single call. :lol: I know that has to be annoying, they are so persistent. It'd be nice if it would just go to voicemail, but they'd probably leave a million messages. :icon_rolleyes: They have no life. Ugh. And yay for you not having to deal with them! :rofl: It is so funny but also frustrating for you both too, enough is enough already! 

I confess, at work, things are crazy & I filed sooo much stuff yesterday. I hate when the court rejects something so quickly, yet takes forever to accept something. :icon_rolleyes: So frustrating sometimes. I swear they pick and choose. LOL.

I also confess, I am excited because I'm meeting my parents for dinner tonight & my boyfriend is tagging along after work also, so that'll be fun. We're going to Kid Shelleen's Charcoaul House. Their burgers are so good...yum. But...later tonight, it's supposed to snow a few inches, then turn into rain...WHY. OH. WHY.  So sick of the crappy ground!


----------



## Tazzie

@PoptartShop, LOVE the pictures! I'm glad you had a great time! Glad you've been getting some ride time! Sucks you have snow coming in though :/

@JCnGrace, it was horrible. Kaleb started feeling better first. Syd and I were still a bit blah. And then this weekend I got the other flu strain (best guess) where you're sick all the time. So that was fun... least no one else got that! And haha, yeah, he didn't stick his tongue out at all. He was very meh about the massage in general. By the end Izzie was sticking her tongue out enjoying it lol ugh, I hope the situation your mom is in improves! That is so annoying!

@TuyaGirl, it's definitely not my favorite thing ever. He'll get there one day. Izzie liked the massage by the end, but Diego was still eh about it. And yes! As of now he's still been free of the flu, so I did a good job disinfecting haha! I'm glad the BO tries for you. Hopefully he can arrange it so you have success later on! She's looking pretty fantastic though!

@Caledonian, yes it does. It's awful! Izzie was ready to nap until I let her go. Then she was like "don't touch me, you're done with me!" She's a brat. Sounds like your boy was full of energy!! Hopefully the weather keeps cooperating!

@phantomhorse13, it's not something I'd ever like to experience again! At least it was just fevers and an achy feeling, so it wasn't as bad as it could have been! We need a break in the weather though, ugh!


Back from another round of sickness. Came down with the stomach flu this past weekend, woo. Guy at work oh so kindly shared it... Monday I was begging Nick to just put me out of my misery since I couldn't keep anything down. Thank goodness I married into a family of nurses. They gave Nick some anti nausea meds which took away the nausea AND made me drowsy. I'm just so tired of being sick.

We did ride last night though. Izzie is going to need me to get on and give her an adjustment since apparently every answer is CANTER currently. Erm, no, not ok. We also found Diego's favorite evasion is... rearing. GRRR. I didn't have my saddle, and we'd had some lovely baby work right away. I picked up the contact to work on some simple walk work (literally turn off outside aids) and he protested with a temper tantrum of rears. Being bareback, I half slid, half jumped off, and proceeded to turn on him like a banshee putting the fear of God in him. I think for a minute he really and truly believed he was about to die. I make sure I'm LOUD and MEAN when I need to discipline like that, which is also why Izzie doesn't dare try to rear now. Nick hopped off to leg me back on him, and I put him to work more than I planned. We did walk trot transitions, change of direction, and the only response allowed was "yes ma'am." He did get the picture and didn't try to do one wrong thing again. Hoping the lesson sticks and today is better.

This was after his come to jesus meeting.






This was the highlight (it's included in the first video, so if you watch the whole thing, this clip is unnecessary). Being a western horse previously, it's been hard to teach him to follow the contact down. I'm glad he's finally getting it.






And Izzie is still fat :lol:


----------



## rambo99

@JCnGrace yes you would think the snow banks wouldn't be an issue he doesn't deal with them in barnyard. 
@TuyaGirl horse likes my daughter so does for her most of time with a little sweet talking. @Tazzie you have some nice horse's i do see you sometimes has issues guess it is part of owning the beast. 

Haven't been riding now is 4 days just been to darn cold windy then i got sick with the coughing, sore throat and all over body aches an high fever. Starting to feel better now still coughing and sore throat stuff but fever is gone and so are the aches. Seems we have the flu bug go through our family every winter. Kids had the barf flu so did hubby thank goodness i missed out on that. 

Today not bad temp wise in the twenties so will try and do a short ride here daughter is just now starting to feel better also so probably will stay in yard today. Don't have the energy to saddle up so bareback ride today. Here's pictures from last ride 4 or so days ago, lots of snow from looks of it it will be around for a while, no real warm up for a few more weeks.


----------



## JCnGrace

@blue eyed pony, yes food before shoes for sure. I've always had my horses on an 8 week schedule even when they were shod so I don't think that's unreasonable at all. 
@PoptartShop, a good burger sounds tasty. We're getting freezing rain and when I took the dog out a little while ago one foot slipped right out from under me. Good thing I'm used to being clumsy because I'm quite practiced at catching myself instead of going splat. LOL
@Tazzie, you poor thing, the stomach flu is miserable! Glad you're on the mend. LOL on your description of Diego's punishment. He was probably thinking "OMG what did I do to my human?". Sounds like both of them are feeling fresh from their down time while you were sick. Mine haven't lost much weight this winter either and every one of them could stand to lose a few pounds, me too for that matter. 
@rambo99, YOU TOO? Hope the hanging on symptoms go away soon. Are you on the road or your driveway in those pics? Just asking because I was wondering if they leave that much snow on your roads. They keep ours pretty clear even out here in the boonies. 

Nothing new to report on from my corner of the world. The critters were on good behavior today other than the kittens (who aren't really kittens anymore) constantly getting underfoot. I think I stepped on 3 different ones. LOL


----------



## blue eyed pony

@JCnGrace - Ikora would be on a 5 week schedule if I had the money, but I don't, so there we are. But... better to have a fed horse with long feet than a skinny horse with nice feet.

I finished my biggest set of commissions & the owner has paid for them so I can share them now! 
Edit: compression absolutely murdered the image quality....


----------



## TuyaGirl

I confess I saw a lot of unicorns this morning. Yeah, it's that time of year again: The Carnival. Some of you may not know, but I live in the town that has the most famous carnival in the whole country. 
So lots of unicorn onesies, and I kinda want one. Just to be at home 

No more time for now, as I am not even supposed to be working with the computer (organizing paperwork)


I hope I can ride and I hope everyone has a great weekend!!


----------



## rambo99

@JCnGrace yep me to feeling pretty icky this morning didn't get much sleep. Coughed all night, nothing helped cough medicine didn't work.

Rode yesterday was a horrible ride my horse was just over reactive fool. Was bareback so he lost me several times leaping sideways. The entire ride was him lurching and scooting sideways. 

He's just scared to death of the black horse now ever since he got kicked by him. All black has to do is just move ,and my horse is OMG he's gonna kill me. Once my horse gets to overreacting everything sets him off. He was throwing his head in the air if I touched the reins a little more than normal. 

He ticked me off when he spun went sideways and lost me. He got the snot worked out of him after that ordeal I was like enough is enough ,knock off you're overreacting black horse isn't doing a DARN thing to threaten. 

Even though I feel icky he's getting worked today. 

That was the dirt road we were on, the county didn't scrape it down. Because it was solid ice after the freezing rain we got a while ago. Plus they never really have done very good at maintaining it. The corners and hills never gets sanded even when icy. Have to complain to get anything done about it. Plus we have over 3 feet of snow. If only an inch or two that road doesn't get plowed ,so snow packs down and there yah go snow covered for rest of winter. 

I'm so over winter it can seriously be done now! Not going to happen this coming weekend back into the artic blast of below zero.


----------



## carshon

I confess we took our taxes to a new tax preparer this year and it has been almost 4 weeks and they are not done yet. I am getting quite peeved! Hubby stopped on Tuesday to check on them and was told they would be done later this week. Was on the book of faces this AM and saw that he and his wife left for Cabo this morning!!!! Seriously not a happy person!

And this weather only adds to my mood. More below zero temps this weekend and still skating to feed horses and cows every day to feed. Come on spring where are you?


----------



## PoptartShop

@Tazzie thank you!  Ugh, glad you are feeling a lot better. The flu definitely knocks your whole body out. :sad: Stomach flu is even worse! Ugh! Good for you for letting Diego know that is NOT acceptable! Baby tantrums can be so frustrating. Promise still has them at times. Gotta let them know who's boss! I know you went into full-blown Mom mode! LOL. Glad you put him to work after that. I always say, YOU HAVE ALL THAT ENERGY TO THROW A TANTRUM? WELL, YOU BETTER PUT IT TO GOOD USE & WORK! It works every time. :lol: & Izzie, oh Izzie! She is so fluffy and cute!
@rambo99 oh no, I hope you feel better! :sad: So sorry to hear that. Ugh, being sick sucks, the flu is horrible. It will be nice to get some fresh air, but don't over-do it. You got a lot of snow! :O I love the pictures! I am super over winter too. I wish the ground would get back to normal...sigh.
@JCnGrace it was so good!  Also enjoyed some guacamole & chips. :lol: Couldn't resist. Aw man, I hate freezing rain.  LOL, glad you didn't go splat, I would have...I am super clumsy. Or I put my hands down when I fall & hurt my palms haha. Glad everyone was well-behaved  Awww kitties!!
@TuyaGirl Omg, a unicorn onesie would be so cute! The carnival sounds like fun, that is really cool!! I hope you get to ride too, enjoy your girl this weekend!! <3 
@carshon I understand, I am in the same boat. He said he's almost done, so hopefully by next week I will hear something...but it is frustrating!  And the fact that he left for vaca like that sucks! Sigh. He better have answers when he returns.
I need spring too!
@blue eyed pony wow those look really good! I love seeing your work!

I confess, I am happy it's Friday, but not happy about the weather. It didn't snow that much, only like 2in. But tonight it's supposed to rain, tomorrow too, then Sunday more snow...WHY OH WHY! So much for riding outside this weekend...I'll have to use the indoor. Ugh. You can tell I am sick of it. LOL. Plus, I wanna go on some trails! Sigh.

Not much really going on this weekend for me. I hope everyone has a great one though!!!!


----------



## phantomhorse13

@JCnGrace : Kestrel is getting better about staying close when riding.  I haven't had much opportunity to work with her, so the fault is mine. Hopefully when (if) spring ever arrives and the footing is better, I will have more time to work with her consistently. I hope your hay supply holds out until the weather improves. I can't believe those scammers are calling you so often you need to take the phone off the hook!! No wonder your mother can't find any peace.

@*twixy79* : I, too, am over winter!

@*PoptartShop* : Saddle time is good. I never wished for an indoor (or even an arena) before this winter, so bet you are super glad you kept Promise there. Hope you had a great dinner last night.

@*Blue* eyed pony : hope the commissions provide the necessary cash without making you too crazy. love your artwork as always! look forward to hearing the plan for Ikora.

@*csimkunas6* : amazing how the quantity of horses expands to fill the available stalls..

@*Tazzie* : hope you are feeling better, as it sounds like you need your strength to deal with rotten ponies!

@*rambo99* : hope you (and the family) are also feeling better. sorry to hear your ride was not what you hoped. fingers crossed he is better behaved today.

@*TuyaGirl* : that carnival sounds like tons of fun. no reason you can't have a unicorn onesie to relax in at home!

@*carshon* : I am sure they will be working very hard on your taxes from cabo! how ridiculous and sounds like you will be finding someone new for next year.


Momma nature continues to be unkind here. We keep having PITA storms that give 1-3 inches of snow, but end with freezing rain.. meaning the world is a skating rink. All the "warm spells" have been a joke, with temps barely above freezing. We are supposed to get a bit of snow overnight, but then another big mess comes in Sunday - current forecast is for 4-6 inches of snow, then freezing rain, then temps dropping to the low 20s (normal being low 40s this time of year).









I want to ride, not ice skate while trying to survive chores!


----------



## JCnGrace

@blue eyed pony, those are REALLY good! 
@TuyaGirl, unicorn onesy? I'm in, I want one too! LOL I almost bought a Grinch onesy to wear to our family get together Christmas Eve. I wish I had done it but I kept thinking about how hot it would be because that particular sister keeps her thermostat set on broil. 

Is your BO participating this year?
@rambo99, JC got kicked by not just one but two different palominos and he hated every one of them he met after that. I don't think horses are as color blind as they say they are because he could tell a gray from a palomino. Do you have them in the same corral/pasture? I hope today was better and while I don't blame you one bit for being over winter at least the snow cushioned your falls. 
@carshon, I have never heard of any CPA or tax preparer going on vacation this time of year, that's crazy! My nephew-in-law goes home long enough to get a few hours of sleep and is in the office otherwise this time of year. I haven't seen him this tax season but from past ones I can tell you his eyes are so droopy and bloodshot about right now that they look like they belong to a bloodhound. 

How is your daughter doing? 
@PoptartShop, maybe some of the bad weather will miss you. We've gotten way less snow and rain than they've predicted every time this winter. Not that we haven't had the rain but instead of the downpours they predict we'll get an all day misty rain with a few heavier bursts.
@phantomhorse13, I think I've asked you that same question about Kestrel before. I had a sense of deja vu after I posted it. LOL She's still young so she'll get there. 

Tonight the scammer wanted to call hubby right before he went to bed to have a good night prayer with him. He (the scammer) is really laying it on thick. Hubby is recording all their phone conversations. Also as of tonight hubby is not to talk to anyone on phone but him and when he calls he'll use the code word "baby buffalo" because there's unscrupulous people out there you know that might try to take advantage. I want to grab the phone and cuss him out. I guess as long as he's scamming hubby that's less time he has to scam someone who might believe him. He thinks hubby will be heading to the post office first thing in the morning to overnight him an envelope full of cash. I want to send him Monopoly money. LOL


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I confess, I yet again got left behind with this thread!!!

I also confess that Roys bad luck is continuing as he now has an ulcer in his eye. He has gone up to our local vet clinic to stay as the ulcer needed debridement. He now has a medication tube in his eye giving him medication 24/7 as we are trying to treat it aggressively. I visited him today and he seemed in good spirits and behaving well. However according to the vet nurse he has been " chasing " the vet students at dinner time (I doubt hes actually chasing them probably running towards them). hopefully we have caught it early and he will be on the mend soon


----------



## csimkunas6

@carshon and @phantomhorse13.... weather has been awful here as well although unlike phantom, we're not getting freezing rain. It did get to a whopping 28 F yesterday which literally felt like a heat wave.

Funny, when we moved here it looked like it was going to be a nice mild winter, fast forward til now, its the 2nd coldest Feb on record, and the 3rd snowiest LOL.....maybe March will be nice to us. Finger crossed, but not looking good, another 3in last night and more coming today and tonight. Its like living up in New Hampshire again the way this winter has been. High of -4 today, maybe Ill be insane enough to attempt a super short bareback ride through the snow....we'll see how crazy my kids make me today. Been working on potty training with my 2yr old son....my daughter figured it out in about 3 days, taking a bit longer with him but I think its my fault as having a 9mo old as well has made it a bit more difficult.


----------



## JCnGrace

@Rainaisabelle, I'm rooting for Roy to have a full recovery! He's sure had a time of it. 
@csimkunas6, good luck with the potty training! With a 2 year and 9 months old kids I'm amazed you find any time to ride. I had our grandson a lot when he was a baby and I never got anything done other than taking care of him when he was here. During his nap time I needed a nap too rather than getting any work time in. Maybe it was because I never had any kids and didn't learn in my younger years how to balance it all. One of my siblings and I think it was my brother & s-i-l that trained my nephew by having him go outside with daddy but then he'd only go outside so then they had to train him to use a toilet. Not an option this time of year for you, he'd get his tallywhacker frost bit! LOL


----------



## blue eyed pony

Thanks guys!
I'm ever so slowly losing it but with every drawing I get that much closer to my goal. I think with my current wait list I'm just short but I have some saddles I can sell too which may be enough to make it possible.

We'll see I guess.

If it's not I'll advertise another couple of places


----------



## csimkunas6

@JCnGrace....I never got into the kid thing when I was younger, baby sat one time, was never asked to come back LOL...I just wasnt good with them, felt forced and awkward, especially babies! How I ended with 3 kids is a mystery to me, well not really LOL but still. I wish he could just go outside but yes its a bit too cold! Haha. Only reason I get time to ride is because my husband is awesome and knows Ill go insane, more insane, if I dont get at least 30min of kid free time, thats where the ponies come in! And thank you! Def need all the luck I can get with this kid, he's been a denace the menice lately, has me wanting to beat my head off the wall LOL
@blue eyed pony....those are great! Id be thrilled if they were mine, and if I did them! They look fantastic!


----------



## RegalCharm

with your son have you tried to put a half dozen Gold Fish crackers in the bowl and have him try to sink them when he has to pee. @csimkunas6


----------



## csimkunas6

@RegalCharm Im afraid he'd try to "catch" the fish and try to eat them! LOL. Luckily, he is very food driven and giving him a gummy snack after he uses the toilet has been working like a charm! He's doing really well so far today! He might have grasped the concept which would be super as buying diapers for 2 has become expensive and Id have more horse money if I can cut it down to one needing diapers. Hahaha

Just kidding but it does pricey  We're heading in the right direction at least!


----------



## RegalCharm

Every thing related to babies is expensive these days. Since the newest GB has been born I found out just how much prices have increased since my kids were babies.


----------



## JCnGrace

I got a good look at a bald eagle eating carrion out in the field next door. It was so awesome! While they started getting reintroduced in Indiana more than a few years ago it's still pretty rare to see one. MUCH prettier than the turkey buzzards which are in abundance. It stayed there long enough I was able to buzz back to the house and grab the binoculars. 
@csimkunas6, the grandson was potty broke before he was poopy broke because he thought seeing his poop in the toilet was gross. One day he brought me a clean diaper not 10 minutes after I'd had him sitting on the stool and I was so mad I stuck him in the bathtub, handed him his clean diaper, baby wipes, a plastic bag and told him to change his own poopy diaper since he thought that was less gross than seeing it float. After that he decided pooping in the toilet wasn't so bad after all and was able to move on to underwear. LOL It been a long time ago but I'm thinking he was getting close to 3 years old at the time.


----------



## csimkunas6

@JCnGrace...Ive never seen a bald eagle until we moved to Montana, people always told me there were some around where we lived in NH, WV, and at are lake house in Maine, but I never saw any until here....I saw 2 the other day, they are gorgeous arent they?! How neat to see them eating carrion!

That is too funny about your grandson! My daughter was kind of like that but she figured it out lol....as for my son, he did poop in his potty on day 1, turned into an all day pooping though Hahah but I didnt complain as he was getting the idea of it, didnt do it in the potty yesterday but we're taking it day by day. Day 1, if he had underwear or a pull up on, he'd forget to use the potty, so Ive been having a half naked 2 year old running around, day 3 he was able to have a pullup on, his underwear were too hard for him to get on and off, pullup was much easier, and by the end of the day somehow the pullup got thrown away and he was only wearing shorts LOL

Hows everyone's weather looking today? Currently -20 F with windchills its a frigid -42 F! Horses came up got a drink and went straight. back down to the run in with their round bale. Gosh am I thankful theyre smart enough to stay in shelter in these temps!! Ive been keeping my eye on the rescue I got Squishy from for horse #3, of course I wont get one until the barn is complete most likely but if something catches my eye, you never know!


----------



## phantomhorse13

@JCnGrace : an evening prayer and code words - holy moly. I think you should send the scammers a package of horse poo. very cool to see a bald eagle!

@csimkunas6 : funny, we were supposed to have a mild winter too. I keep hoping maybe that means we will have a wonderful summer instead? good luck with potty training.

@RegalCharm : omg I love that goldfish idea. I may try that with my husband and see what reaction I get. :rofl:


Today, DH and I got George and Phin out before the next storm. The whole story is in my journal.



















It's currently snowing.. no idea what to expect as we are on the northern edge of the storm and predictions for snow range from 2 - 8 inches!


----------



## RegalCharm

Your husband @phantomhorse13 is not going to be happy when he finds out you hinted that he is not potty trained. :rofl::rofl:


----------



## phantomhorse13

RegalCharm said:


> Your husband @*phantomhorse13* is not going to be happy when he finds out you hinted that he is not potty trained. :rofl::rofl:


As I am the one who generally cleans the bathroom.. sometimes I wonder if he is!!


----------



## JCnGrace

@csimkunas6, it spent the day snowing but we only had about an inch or less of accumulation. Temps hovered right around the freezing mark most of the day but down to 28 now. 

Good luck in your search for a 3rd herd member. Are you looking for horse or pony size? 
@phantomhorse13, horse poop is too good for them, maybe cat poop it smells worse. LOL It's getting to the point I'd be happy for the phone to quit ringing. I've told hubby it's time to shut his play time with them down, he's found out everything he's going to find out. 

I hope you get the lighter end of the snow spectrum!


----------



## TuyaGirl

@blue eyed pony I hope all goes according to your expectations. You are very skilled, love your drawings.

@Tazzie and @rambo99 I hope you are fully healed by now. Being sick is no fun. And seems like some horses are being silly 
@phantomhorse13 Hoping temperatures rise around there, so you can ride and do chores safely 

@JCnGrace That scammer thing is getting ridiculous, no? At least you still have some humor about it: monopoly money? Lol!
Seeing an eagle would be something rare some years ago, but they seem to be thriving and I get to see a lot. Of course it's not the bald eagle, but I always enjoy to see them close. They are so majestic!

@csimkunas6 no wonder you are tired of the cold weather. A new horse sounds always good, keep your eyes open 

@PoptartShop I hope you got to ride outside and that the weather gave you a break 

@carshon I would be so mad too! And yes, pertinent question, how is your daughter going?

Once again I got fooled by the weather forecast. Temperatures around 20 degrees celsius with no wind were expected for Saturday, and I didn't take much clothing to the barn. Well, I nearly froze! There was not even Sun. You know it's too cold when even BO's daughter thinks it's too cold, lol! (she spends most days with short sleeves). So I just made a short cut to the pasture and got to be with Tuya for a while. In here we say that when an animal or person is fat, is a fat as an otter. Well that's what she looks like. A fat otter. In heat and in love with a gelding that is new there  I groomed her with my hands, as she is shedding so much, and bless her soul and patience, she stood around even when her horsey friends moved to out of sight 
I still think she might be a little off, and I should have brought her up, and even do a touch up in her hooves, but honestly I didn't feel like it...
BO was all happy telling me he made a new opening place, that I didn't even see. Plus he will alternate Tuya's pastures, so as she doesn't get heard bound, and put her closer up by the weekends. So thoughtful of him!

Sunday I didn't go to the barn, as I went with my mum to the Carnival parade. I was not quite in the mood to go, but I ended up having fun. I cannot tell how many people was in there, just insane!! I saw some great costumes, I will try to share the bullfight rider one, and some epoque costume because they had "horses". Appart from that you would see people dressed of everything you can imagine. The amount of good looking guys dressed of women was... Interesting, lol! It's a tradition here.
And also picture of miss Tuya from behind. She looks fatter live. And look at the white hairs on top of tail, they are more and more every day


----------



## blue eyed pony

Exciting news!

I've committed to buy a jumping saddle!!!
It's nothing fancy, just a Tekna S4, but it's getting delivered tomorrow  

I don't know what gullet plate it has in it - I did ask but the seller couldn't answer. But they are easy change and I found a place where I can get new plates cheaper, so if the width is off I can fix that.
The shape looks right, and it looks like it has heaps of wither clearance, and it's nice and forward cut for my leg. Which... the standard model doesn't look? But it does come in an extra-forward flap. So this might be that. Idk.
If it doesn't fit at all I can always on-sell.

Now I'm trying to decide if it's worth buying a Weatherbeeta Elite all purpose pad to go under it... or if I should just be sad that the Prime (which has a jump cut) doesn't come in tangerine 

I have two commissions to finish, and I'm waiting on payment from only one now.


----------



## blue eyed pony

Guys I drew Ikora.

I finished another commission so now there's two unpaid (won't be long now before they're both paid though) and one to go.
I bought my mother's birthday present - she rides and all her saddle pads are cheap and not that great quality, so I got her a nice quality saddle pad 
Anddddd I bought myself a new saddle pad while I was at it because my collection is looking decidedly boring with only blue and purple pads (my ENTIRE collection is blue or purple)... so I bought an orange one. Weatherbeeta Elite "tangerine".

Edit; and as always, file compression has absolutely murdered the image quality...


----------



## Caledonian

@*TuyaGirl* - I wish we had carnivals like that; they look like great fun. 

@*JCnGrace* – That’s amazing seeing a Bald Eagle so close. I’ve seen a Golden Eagle when I was on the West Coast and I’m hoping to see our Sea Eagles as well one day. It’s mostly Buzzards, Falcons and Red Kites around my home. The Falcons dive into the garden and scare the life out of the little birds and the Buzzards fly circles overhead in the updrafts. 

That sounds like an interesting read; may I ask the name of the book?

As for the Loch Ness monster; I’d like to think that there’s something in the Loch and the three or four other lochs, which also have had sightings of their own monsters. However, I think it comes from the Scottish myths about shapeshifting Water Horses/Kelpies, which lived in water and dragged people under, combined with the strange waves created by the size, shape and orientation of the Loch to the weather. Also, there’s always the possibility that people are seeing seals or something similar, as the loch is accessible from the sea to the north and south. Let’s hope they never find anything, as the animal would never get peace! 

@*rambo99* – I hope you feel better soon. There’s a nasty bug going around here as well. It seems to hit fast and hard and has a horrendous cough.

@*blue eyed pony* – great art work. 

@*csimkunas6* – we were meant to have a freezing winter and it’s been the warmest and, in my area, one of the driest. 

@*phantomhorse13* – fingers crossed for as little snow as possible.


Off work today as I was helping my mum with my dad. Although carers come in four times a day, it’s still hard so I try to take a share of the work. I’ve dropped in to see Blaze and the others every so often but I’ve not had time to ride. Blaze is shedding something awful and grooming him transfers it from him to anything within three feet. He’s being exercised by a friend and she’s got him looking great.

Spring’s here, although the temperature as swung between warm and cool all week. We’ve had anything between 8 C/46F and 15C/59F and sunny. We were lucky and missed the storm which passed over the south of the island at the weekend. I’m not brave enough to try short sleeves yet although I’ve seen a few people in shorts and shirts - usually our postmen!


Have good week everyone :smile:


----------



## PoptartShop

@JCnGrace wow, that's pretty cool! I never see one here, only saw one at the zoo one time. :lol: But that doesn't really count! That's cool you got a closer look! 
@Caledonian awww, that is good you are helping with your dad. I hope he is improving. Hey...shedding is a GOOD thing (even though it can be a hassle and annoying LOL) because...SPRING! You're lucky, I wish spring was here already. :lol: My mare hasn't started to shed yet, ugh! Dying for her to start.

@RegalCharm everything sure does go up!
@phantomhorse13 the ground sucks nowadays.  We had snow and then freezing rain last night. I'm so over it. :sad: Glad you got to ride between the storm, but still - we need dry, normal ground!!!!!! *slams desk* LOL & same here about the bathroom...my boyfriend makes a mess! :icon_rolleyes: Men I swear lol.
@TuyaGirl even though it was cold, I'm glad you got to spend time in the pasture with your girl.  LOL, a fat otter! We usually say 'fat as a cow' here haha. :lol: Oooh she has a crush now huh?! That's so cute lol. And it's good she's shedding! Hopefully warmer weather is upon you. Tuya has a cute butt haha. Your BO is so nice to make that opening so quickly! So kind of him. Aw, I'm glad you did end up going to the parade and had a good time. It looks like fun!!!!  There's always something fun going on where you live LOL!
@blue eyed pony yay for a new saddle! Hopefully it fits, but if it doesn't, indeed you can always sell it. Wow, beautiful drawing of Ikora. That looks really nice.
& I'm sure your mom will love the new saddle pad, especially since it is of good quality! And tangerine is a nice unique color! Isn't it nice having new stuff?!
@csimkunas6 eh, it's OK today...yesterday it snowed & then we had freezing rain. It's about 35F now, but over the next few days it's gonna get colder. And yay for smart horses!! And I think getting a horse from them is a great idea (not yet...but you never know LOL). So over the weather! But I do enjoy Squishy's fluffiness!

I confess, the weather absolutely sucked this weekend, but I made the best of it. Saturday it was cloudy & rainy, so I didn't get to ride outside. Just lunged her/did groundwork. I cleaned the house & did chores, so I guess I was productive! But then yesterday it snowed and we had freezing rain, so I AGAIN couldn't ride outside...LOL. Can't you tell I am dying to get out of the indoor. :rofl:

BUT, SUPER excited because next weekend the clocks go forward, so that means when I leave work during the week & get to the barn, it will STILL be light out...so I can ride outside!!!!!!!!!!!! I am so excited, can't you tell haha.

I just want spring already though. I need some sunshine.


----------



## phantomhorse13

@*TuyaGirl* : sorry momma nature is still playing games - I hate being cold! Is Tuya rabicano, having a tail like that? Glad the carnival was fun in the end.

@*blue eyed pony* : hope the saddle is exactly what you need without having to worry about changing gullets (though nice to have that option just in case). love the pic of Ikora.

@*Caledonian* : hope things with your dad went well. send some of that spring over here please!

@*PoptartShop* : sure hoping the time change reminds momma nature that we don't need any more winter weather. riding outside would be wonderful.

@*JCnGrace* : I cannot imagine getting so many calls.. I am cursing when I get a couple robo calls daily. perhaps you need to show your DH one of James Veitch's videos to give him some ideas:





 

Today, I tortured Phin by making him help exercise Kestrel. The whole story is in my journal.



















We are in for another cold snap and I am so hoping its winter's last hurrah..


----------



## blue eyed pony

Thanks everybody <3 

I should know in only about 7 more hours!!


----------



## JCnGrace

@TuyaGirl, how nice of your BO! Tuya looks so slick and shiny, mine look like fuzzy mud balls about right now. Your whole horse festival thing sounds so fun. Besides the parade do they do different demonstrations with the horses? I guess I'm thinking like breed or discipline presentations. Do vendors set up stalls and sell horse related things like tack? 

@blue eyed pony, congrats on the new saddle & pad! Your art blows me away! 

@Caledonian, it's just a historical romance and my questions were generated from the author's notes at the end. LOL Anyway if you're into reading historical romances it's called Lord of Falcon Ridge by Catherine Coulter. I have no idea who passed it along to me but it's actually part of a trilogy and the other 2 books didn't get passed along with it. Although h.r. is not my favorite genre I'm down to my last unread books and desperate. In fact I just finished a different book so only have 1 left to read. In a couple of days I'll be scrounging through the bookcase for a reread. Between my mom not seeing well enough to read anymore and my sisters all having Kindles now the incoming reading material has dwindled to almost nothing.

I saw a documentary on the Loch Ness monster and it too mentioned and showed film footage of the waves and theorized that is what people could be seeing.

You are being a very good daughter! Is your dad bedridden? Still keeping you all in my thoughts and prayers.

@PoptartShop, when I heard when the time change came this year it seemed as if they're changing it much earlier than normal. While I love, love, love the later daylight hours, it plays havoc with my sleep schedule. 

@phantomhorse13, LOL, I've seen that video before and it's hilarious. "Henry" learned this morning that hubby was not going to be sending him any money and he was not a happy camper. The phone has been blessedly silent since.

I'm with you in hoping that this is winter's last hoorah. I was just thinking today that it is crazy we have snow on the ground in March. Last year I remember spring coming late too, I think I was feeding hay clear into April.


----------



## blue eyed pony

I confess I've been holding out on you all.

I am INSANELY proud of this piece. And I was waiting for it to be paid for before I posted it anywhere. It's been paid for now, so here you go <3

Saddle will be here VERY soon! The seller is on her way!!!!!!!


----------



## blue eyed pony

Guys it's hereeeeeeee

My favourite tights are too slippery for it  
Well - for jumping in it at least. I set up a little 50cm cavalletti and I just slipped so badly as soon as she jumped. But on the flat I felt great 

I'll just have to relegate my slippery tights to the "fashion and flatwork" pile & wear the less slippery ones for jumping. Or if that's not enough, I'll actually get some proper breeches instead of being cheap and wearing running tights.

BUT. As soon as I put it on her it became a part of her.

It's the extra-forward cut version, so the flap overhangs her shoulder a scary amount, but I promise it is actually placed correctly! The girth is forward because that's where her girths ALWAYS sit no matter what I do.


----------



## Tazzie

@rambo99, yeah, I figure they have a mind of their own, so issues come with the territory. On the ground they are perfect though! Sorry your weather is still so icky :/

@JCnGrace, it was horrible. I was begging Nick to take me out back and shoot me. Just UGH! And yeah, he was like "HOLY CRUD!!" but it was deserved in that moment. They are definitely both fresh. Diego dropped a bit of condition (I didn't prepare him better to go into winter), but he isn't scary thin or anything. Just lighter than I'd like. Izzie is fat and needs to loose the weight ASAP *sigh* I'm super curious how this scammer stuff will play out though!

@carshon, that would annoy me!! I dropped ours off on a Monday, signed the papers on Friday, and a week later had a good chunk of our tax return back. I love our tax guys!

@PoptartShop, it was so miserable! I'm only just now starting to feel like myself. I didn't eat real food until Thursday. It was just so bad! And yeah, I don't tolerate bad behavior. At all. I am also super sick of the weather! I'm glad you got ride time in! And YES! I hope the clocks going forward will bring nice weather with it! But it'll at least bring us daylight!

@phantomhorse13, ugh, yes I do. They both need some serious work right now. Might go back to ground work with Diego to remind him of boundaries and respect. Yuck to your weather though!! I'm glad you got some ride time though!

@TuyaGirl, sorry the weather has not been in your favor. I hope Tuya is ok! And I'm glad you went to the carnival parade! I love the pictures!!

@Caledonian, I'm glad you've at least gotten to stop in and see Blaze! How is your dad doing? I wish spring would come here to stay!


So, we think Diego's wolf teeth are the cause of the behavior. They just started coming in end of last year/beginning of this year I believe (we haven't ridden much, so I don't know the true timeline), which is roughly when he started being a bit unhappy/testing Nick. I had figured a lot of it was a baby that had more time off than he's ever been given. I was riding him Saturday and he was BAD. But only going left. Refusal to bend to the left. Was very unhappy with me touching the left rein. Went so far as to bolt to the right up the hill a bit. He was told to work a bit more after the bolting, but it made me stop and think about what he was trying to say. I feel if it was a bit issue, we'd have issues both directions, not just one. He's been adjusted (though probably could use another soon), and he was massaged very recently. No issues were found in the neck or anywhere really on him. So he has an appointment on the 12th to have the teeth removed. Fingers crossed this solves our issue and we aren't too late in preventing a more permanent bad behavior. Friday he was mostly good and we had a relatively pleasant ride really.

After our ride Friday. He looks awfully cute in my bareback pad!



















Enjoying his hay lol










Izzie not wanting us to leave lol










They were stoked to see us though on Saturday.






Saturday we got up and headed down to Rural King to pick up stuff Nick needed. Got the ponies bigger buckets for their dinner since the green ones were just a smidge hard to eat out of. Diego approved!










Izzie ate hers fast and was enjoying Nick opening up a new bale for them










Sunday it snowed. We went to go see How to Train Your Dragon: Hidden World. It was AWESOME! I'll definitely be buying it when it comes out! I just loved it so much!

Because I wanted to give Diego a break, I decided to hop on Izzie for a hack in the snow. Decided to mix it up and tossed the double on her. She was concerned before I got on, but stood quietly while Nick gave me a leg up, and settled into it really well. I was pleased!






Diego was very concerned though






Yesterday we registered Sydney for Kindergarten! It was intense and NOTHING like it was last year! We filled all the paperwork out in record time to ensure Syd got full day, and it was a relief walking out knowing we'd never have to do that again! We spent the rest of the day cleaning the house since today is Kaleb's SIXTH birthday!

I did sneak a little ride in on Diego. I tossed my rope reins on his halter to see. I think we had a lot of anticipation of pain happening, but overall he seemed a lot happier in it. So Nick is entirely off of Diego until the teeth are out and healed up, and we pick back up on work to make sure the problems are in fact gone.






They didn't want us leaving yesterday either!


----------



## TuyaGirl

@Caledonian is your dad in bed? Sorry I forgot... You did good, now it's your turn to be there for them, as they were there when you were younger. I hope he gets better so you can ride soon, even for a short while. It's great that your horse is being exercised.
I saw a video cartoon on Facebook about how some kid had found a new animal, took it a picture, shared said picture, and all went south from there, ending in the animal being hunted and killed. So if nessy exists, better stay hidden 

@PoptartShop Yeah, Tuya was trying all tricks in her book to seduce the gelding, but he could care less, lol! 
Daylight savings next week? I am so jealous, as I have to wait till the last weekend of the month. 
I believe you really feel like going outside with Promise, but you have the indoor option that keeps you going. That's great!

@Phantomhorse13 I love the motion picture of Kestrel. I admire your determination to ride in such weather too! 
I am sorry but I really don't know what you mean about rabicano. It's just old age. Maybe it was a joke? Sorry, lol!

@JCnGrace Finally you got rid of the scammer! It was about time. To answer your question, no horses involved in Carnival. Real horses and thousands of drunk people would be a recipe for disaster. It's just masks / costumes, like that rider one, and people having fun 

@blue eyed pony You are very talented! Great drawings. And good that the saddle seems to fit. I cannot comment on that, you just know how Ikora feels 

I confess that I must be getting senile or so, because I fell in love with a song that is so not my kind. And I keep singing it all the time! It's the portuguese winner song for the eurovision song contest. So unnusual and different it works for me. A mix of oriental / arabian / gipsy and our national song, fado, that is about someone trying to contact heaven (to speak with a deceased person) with a mobile phone, and breaking it in the process and failure. Technology fails in the most important things, yet we are all addicted to it.
Yeah, I can be weird sometimes. But not as they are


----------



## TuyaGirl

Sorry double post
I came back because @Tazzie I missed your post!! 

Glad you found the root of Diego's behaviour. He looks stinky cute in the close ups! Love it!
Glad you are being able to ride and are feeling good!


----------



## PoptartShop

@Tazzie that makes sense that the wolf teeth are causing his behavior. They sure do let us know when something is wrong! I hope getting them removed solves it! Or else...he is just going through that testing baby phase. :lol: He is so darn cute in the bareback pad! <3 I love seeing them run, they are such happy horses! Yay for riding even though it was snowy! LOL, so funny Diego checking out the bridle. :lol: Awww, happy birthday Kaleb! And kindergarten for Syd, how exciting!! & seriously, it better bring us good weather!
@JCnGrace same here. & it does feel like it's earlier than usual...so weird! 
@TuyaGirl hey, if a song sounds good, it's good! :lol: Nothing wrong with that! & yeah, the indoor is great, but I really am dying to ride outside. Plus the outdoor arena is bigger & there's so much room.
@phantomhorse13 seriously, we don't need anymore crappy winter weather. Ugh! I am sick of layering up! Kestrel is so cute in the snow. 
@blue eyed pony nice saddle!  And wow, beautiful artwork! I love it!

I confess, my hair came out like crap today, so I resorted to the messy bun! :lol: 
Going riding later, have to bundle up of course. :icon_rolleyes: Work is busy, I'm just trying to stay sane!


----------



## blue eyed pony

Thanks everyone  
I'm SO EXCITED to finally have a saddle I completely love. I only bought the old Wintec because it fit my horse. Now it doesn't fit so well, and I hate it, so I figured... rather than getting a fitter out I would just buy a new saddle that I have a chance of liking.

I also needed something made for jumping in, so... yeah.


----------



## JCnGrace

I'll do all my replies later because I'm running behind and need to try to get to bed a bit earlier than normal.

I confess that the winter lazies has me waaaay out of shape. Had to clean up a tree over the fence and then fix it and my shoulders are so sore it hurts to move them. And DANG but it was cold out there today. My hiney and knees didn't get warm until I took a hot bath. LOL


----------



## blue eyed pony

Riding pics 

I'm loving what this saddle has done for my leg position let me tell you
I didn't realise just how badly I hated the old Wintec until I rode in this

And less slippery leggings made for a much less slippery ride!


----------



## carshon

the purple is lovely! and the saddle looks great


----------



## csimkunas6

@ blue eyed pony....you both look great! Gosh, Im jealous how you are so color orientated! Everything matches so well!

I confess, Im awful at matching! My reins dont match my bridle, and its been probably 5+ years since Ive bought a saddle pad....might be time!


----------



## PoptartShop

@blue eyed pony you guys look great, I also love the purple! Love your shirt too. :lol: That's me every day LOL.
@csimkunas6 Rodeo is so handsome, you guys look awesome! A new saddlepad would be nice! I don't really match either lol. I'm all over the place. I have hunter green halters, brown bridle, dark brown (almost black) saddle, maroon pad...etc. :lol: My reins are lighter than my bridle too, because I need to get the original reins repaired (she stepped on them unfortunately and yup they broke LOL). So I got cheap ones and they work just as well...they just don't really match haha.
@JCnGrace I am so sick of winter too. :sad: It sucks.

I confess, I'm really busy at work, so not much to confess but it's humpday...so halfway through the week!


----------



## blue eyed pony

Like 15 people on fb told me the pad is too small D: 
But the rope binding isn't under the saddle anywhere so I think it's borderline. I couldn't go any smaller, and bigger would be ideal, but it's not ACTUALLY a problem?

This is my only full matchy set. I want more but it all costs money! My family doesn't get it - "if it fits what does it matter if it matches?" 
If it fits AND matches...


----------



## PoptartShop

@blue eyed pony I don't think it's too small. I ride with just a HAF pad...it's even smaller. LOL. Some people like bigger pads, but if it fits and doesn't cause any issues...I don't see a problem.


----------



## Caledonian

@*csimkunas6* – Rodeo’s so comfortable looking. I start out matching then girths and numnahs, lead reins and headcollars get swapped and it’s a rainbow of colours!

@*blue eyed pony* – I love the purple. It really suits her. You’re in the best position to tell if the pad’s going to rub. Some of mine showed about an inch of colour around the saddle. 

@*JCnGrace* – It’s been raining all day here. I felt like hiding in bed when my alarm woke me this morning. I’ve struggled to feel warm and every old injury felt awfully stiff. I think I’ll hibernate next year! 

@*PoptartShop* – Happy humpday! I know what you mean about work… it’s never ending LOL

@*Tazzie* – Poor Diego; it would be far easier if they could talk. I think he’ll be fine once they’re removed and everything settles. He’ll soon realise that nothing’s hurting him.


To those who asked: the infection took my dad’s mobility, which made him bedbound but with the help of physios visiting a couple of times a week, nurses, carers plus his own stubbornness, he’s back on his feet; at least for some of the day. He’s still housebound though. We're hoping that he can build on his strength and get back outside.

The really bad news is that when they were treating the infection, they found Cancer, which can’t be treated. They're giving my parents plenty of support as it was a shock for everyone. It's still difficult, even to type the word!


I confess that our boss brought his dog into work today and she’s a sweetheart. It was really nice having her in the office. She spent most of the day in her bed, only coming out to pad between desks to say hello and demand scratches. I think the office was more relaxed, so I hope he brings her again.


----------



## rambo99

Haven't been on here since last time I posted when I was feeling pretty icky. Over that crud finally so feeling much better. 

Only have ridden one time since I last posted here. Horse got straightened out Took working him pretty hard. He really needs to be worked regular or he's a real butt head. Weather just isn't always conducive to be able to ride.

Would never know spring is coming still ridiculously cold windy. Horse's are shedding like mad so warmer weather must be coming. I'm so over this winter it can now go away. 

Spent over an hour with vet trying to figure out what's going on with my horse. And came up with really no answer. Waiting for blood work to come back. He's stiff moving short stepping not sore in feet no signs of being muscle sore. Go figure only my horse could have something wrong with no diagnosis at least for now.

Might make a post about it in horse health, think I've already have posted to much...already for help.

Gotta catch up on many pages of reading. So will come back and respond to everyone after I get done with reading.


----------



## RegalCharm

The 3rd eyelid isn't protruding is it? @rambo99


----------



## rambo99

RegalCharm said:


> The 3rd eyelid isn't protruding is it? @rambo99


No. he's up to date on vaccines which includes rabies and tetanus. Do the 4 way plus west Nile.


----------



## RegalCharm

@rambo99 that is good. The most common clinical signs of tetanus is difficulty moving and a protruding 3rd eyelid. I hope the bloodwork maybe can show if anything is wrong or not.


----------



## JCnGrace

@blue eyed pony, you should be proud of all your pieces, they are that good. Glad you like your new saddle and I like the purple too. 
@Tazzie, what a relief in finding a cause for Diego's recent behavior. I've only had the wolf teeth removed from 1 of my horses but they're very shallow rooted and it was a non event, she wasn't sore or anything afterwards. Izzie and Diego both are looking good. I know you think she's too fluffy but I like where she's at. 
@TuyaGirl, what in the world is that on his face? LOL I get what you mean, I'm a hardcore older country music fan but every once in a while I'll hear a song from another genre that will just stick with me. 
@PoptartShop, I like messy buns! When my hair was long that was the way I wore it most of the time. Then it got too long and instead of a bun it looked like a hunt horse tail sticking out of the top of my head. LOL You are now past hump day and only have two to go, YAY!
@csimkunas6, buy a white pad, it matches everything. LOL I use black everything else except I don't have a black headstall that fits Cutter, they're all too big, so it's dark brown. Rodeo reminds me so much of the horse that I really learned to ride on. They are built a lot alike and if he didn't have his face white going over one eye I'd think they were twins. Her blaze came down between her eyes and then opened up on the lower half of her face. 
@Caledonian, I'm so sorry to hear about the cancer diagnosis, such a terrible disease. Sometimes I think how nice it would be to move somewhere that stays warmer in the winter months but then I think about what all that would involve and decide putting up with our winters isn't so bad after all. We only had 6 horses when we moved down here 20 years ago and that was bad enough. Now we've had those 20 years to accumulate not only more horses but more of everything else too. 
@rambo99, glad you're feeling better but it sucks there's something wrong with your horse now. He's sure had more than his fair share of things wrong. Mainly his weight and not wanting to eat but I wonder if it all ties in somehow. I think I'd ask my vet to consult with your state veterinary college or their alma mater (if different) and go over the list of all his symptoms for the last little while and ask them if it rings any bells for any obscure ailment. 
@RegalCharm, you need to join in and tell us about your day! Not a command, mind you, just an invite. 

We didn't end up following through on our plans today which was just a trip to Sam's and we were going to eat at Texas Roadhouse because both of was too sore to think about lugging all the heavy stuff we'd be buying. LOL He wants to go tomorrow and I want to wait until next week on Tues. or Wed. because those days are less busy but he doesn't think he can wait that long to go to TR because he has the crave stuck in his head. Sore or not Gamble's herd got new round bales and I ought to look back on here to when I posted we last put them out because it sure seems like they went through these last 2 in no time and I brought a bag of feed up to the garage for the minis. 50 pounds keeps feeling heavier and heavier. 

My dog is staring at me and groaning so I best go let him out before he has an accident.


----------



## RegalCharm

I confess.... today was like the previous days.. just a different date. :smileJCnGrace People keep telling me the time changes Sunday morning. I will find out Sunday morning when I turn the computer on and check the time. LOL


----------



## JCnGrace

@RegalCharm, hubby will go around the house Sat. night and change all the clocks before he goes to bed and then will go to bed an hour early. Come Sunday morning he will be adjusted to the time change. I don't know how he does that, I guess all those years of working a swing shift on the sheriff's department. However, on the rare occasion we have traveled to different time zones he refuses to adjust to a different time and instead keeps Indiana time. Not fun going to Vegas when he wants to eat supper at 4 pm and be in bed by 8pm. LOL


----------



## avjudge

blue eyed pony said:


> Like 15 people on fb told me the pad is too small D: But the rope binding isn't under the saddle anywhere so I think it's borderline.


I think people have just gotten used to the look of BIG pads - back when I had horses before ('70s-'90s), pretty near all saddle pads were shaped like the saddle so you had just a little rim of pad visible, like the front part of your pad. So yours looks normal to me!


----------



## PoptartShop

@rambo99 glad you are feeling better! The shedding is definitely a good sign, we definitely need spring ASAP. Oh man, I hope he feels better, poor guy. :sad: I agree, I would definitely let them know all his symptoms because it may all go together...he can't seem to catch a break.  Crossing my fingers it gets figured out, maybe an answer will come from the blood-work.
@JCnGrace yeah, the messy buns are pretty easy lol. When all else fails haha. I am so jealous. I need some Texas Roadhouse rolls in my life! Mmmm! 
@Caledonian I am very sorry to hear that diagnosis. :sad: I hate cancer. I lost my cousin to it almost 2yrs ago (he was only 29). I hope he can pull through and even though it's hard, stay strong for him. *hugs*
I wish we had a dog in the office all the time. My coworker brought her puppy in last month for a few hours, & it just made the entire office way happier. :lol: 
I hope they bring her in again, that would be nice. Animals really make everything better and lift our spirits.

I confess, I'm contemplating riding tonight. I didn't last night because it was just SO cold, and I wanted to just go home & relax.
But I guess I should tonight...it's gonna be cold again, ugh. I am just so ready for spring...Promise hasn't started shedding yet though, darn! :lol:


----------



## RegalCharm

JCnGrace said:


> @RegalCharm, hubby will go around the house Sat. night and change all the clocks before he goes to bed and then will go to bed an hour early. Come Sunday morning he will be adjusted to the time change. I don't know how he does that, I guess all those years of working a swing shift on the sheriff's department. However, on the rare occasion we have traveled to different time zones he refuses to adjust to a different time and instead keeps Indiana time. Not fun going to Vegas when he wants to eat supper at 4 pm and be in bed by 8pm. LOL


I just sleep an hour longer and then reset the clocks when I get up. When in Vegas and he goes to bed at 8pm tell him to give you his wallet for safe keeping and then go have fun. lol....

Son took the wife one time to Wheeling Island Casino for her birthday long ago Gave her a roll of nickels and turned her loose on the machines. She talked about that for a couple of days .


----------



## blue eyed pony

avjudge said:


> I think people have just gotten used to the look of BIG pads - back when I had horses before ('70s-'90s), pretty near all saddle pads were shaped like the saddle so you had just a little rim of pad visible, like the front part of your pad. So yours looks normal to me!


It also doesn't help that my horse is enormous. People never think she's that big until they're standing next to her and then it's "wtf she's actually huge"


----------



## jack_55

Confession Time - The future of equine sports

The following has kept me busy now for some time and I would like to share it with you, to see what your (polite) opinion is. 

I've slowly discovered a trend that is creepingly happening. Because of the ongoing left-green indoctrination of our children at school, the acceptance of any activity involving animals amongst the general public wears thinner and thinner. 

As a result of this, for instance, in the Australian state of New South Wales the local government tried to outlaw greyhound racing, decimating country towns, putting hundreds of businesses out of work. The industry had little clout in state parliament so was regarded as an easy target by the green-left government. Thankfully, a snap election ended the career of the driving forces, the premier and his 2nd in command. But it is only a matter of time and numbers until that greyhound racing industry is banned. 

So will be all other activities involving animals. 

That means the cattle trade, milking cows, pigs, chickens, sheep... and horses. And zoos, and animals in entertainment industries, including appearing in films (ie. exploitation...). In thirty years from now keeping horses in confinement may become politically/socially unacceptable (And no, this is not a provocative windup). That means no dressage, no showjumping, no cross country, no country drag hunts, no horse racing, no horses locked up in barns, no riding in general (which will be portrayed as coercion and torture). The only horses allowed will be out there on the range, and that range will be very small, considering population growth.

For now, the horse industry is financially too big with its associated political connections, to be tackled head-on. it would mean the end of the green-left politician who would be silly enough to try. But with every indoctrinated student leaving Uni, and with every new virtuous city based adult voting for the Greens, the times are slowly changing. With undoubtedly many horse lovers voting green-left and the green indoctrination of the center-right, the noose that will kill off equestrian activities will be pulled tighter and tighter. I expect in thirty years, many of the activities outlined in this forum will be outlawed. 

I request polite opinions and thoughts on this topic. Kindest, Jack.


----------



## JCnGrace

@PoptartShop, winter isn't letting go of it's grip anytime too soon, it's snowing AGAIN. Boo! No Roadhouse rolls today, we didn't go. 
@RegalCharm, I assure you I was down in the casino long after he was sawing z's. No trips to Vegas in the future, the only reason we went that time was because his daughter was getting married there.

Hubby keeps live traps set in the barns because of the wild critters that come in to eat cat food. Caught a skunk and despite him pleading for my help in the disposal of said skunk I stayed out of it. Thank goodness because he came in reeking and stunk up the house. I sent him back to the garage with his coat and a can Febreeze and told him to leave the coat in the garage until the smell was gone.


----------



## JCnGrace

Hello @Jack 55, welcome to the forum. To try to stay unpolitical in my comment to you since politics are not allowed in this forum I will only say that it's more important than ever for parents to teach their children both sides of the equation before they go off to college. It will still be up to said child to decide which way to lean as an adult but hopefully they'll know enough to make an informed decision instead of just blindly following the popular flow.


----------



## blue eyed pony

I love her so much.

My tangerine pad is the same cut as this purple one. I was hoping it would be here today but I guess I have to wait until Monday.
Oh well! It should look awesome on her.


----------



## Tazzie

@TuayGirl, it took me forever to feel better! I feel like I'm only just now getting all of my energy back. It took everything I had to ride! I didn't understand the lyrics in your video, but the music is interesting!

@PoptartShop, they definitely let you know when something is wrong! He was MUCH better last night, so I'm really hoping that is the root of the issue. If it's not, I do not look forward to working him through the issues. And I have to since it's outside of Nick's abilities of course. I CAN do it, just don't want to haha! I love my bareback pad! And yes! I love that they come running (sometimes lol) I can't believe Kaleb is already six though! And that Syd is registered for school! Time flies!! I don't blame you for skipping! This weather really makes it hard to work and ride!

@JCnGrace, I'm so ready for the warmer weather! I dread how sore I will be once we are out and riding more! I'm just hoping that's the cause! We will find out after he's all healed up from it! I had Izzie's removed a while ago, so I remember it being no big deal. But I also wouldn't ask him to carry a bit for a little bit afterward! And haha, in person she's too chubby. She starts getting mildly cresty when she's at the weight she is. I don't mind them carrying a bit of extra weight, but she needs to lose a bit and Diego needs to gain a bit. If only we could just transfer fat haha! Yay for another round bale! Hope you go to TR and Sam's soon!

@Caledonian, that's my hope. He was a lot better last night in our halter set up, so I have my fingers crossed. If it's a bit issue, I have plenty more to choose from. And not against buying him a new one if he doesn't like ones I have. But he liked this bit in the beginning, which is why I think it's teeth. I'm sorry to hear they found cancer in your dad :sad: you're in my thoughts.

@rambo99, I'm sorry your horse has something going on. I hope they find the cause of it!

Kaleb's birthday party was a huge success. We all gorged ourselves on pulled pork, homemade mac n cheese, green beans, potatoes, baked beans, and cake and ice cream. Kaleb enjoyed his presents, which consisted of a new cup (a North Star Farm one like Nick's), legos, and a pellet gun. He wants to learn how to shoot so he can go hunting with Daddy (his words). Obviously, the gun lives in the gun safe, and only comes out when Nick is right there with him.

Wednesday Nick worked late, so I was on my own to feed. Had to hike up the hill to call to the horses since apparently they hadn't heard me. They both seemed a bit antsy, and we don't know why.




























Yesterday Nick says "I'm not up for riding, but you can if you want". It was mucky, so I just hacked in front of the barn. While Izzie wasn't BAD, I felt like she needs a couple minutes on the lunge line to be a horse kite. She kept trying to step into the trot, but listened to me telling her no. I just felt like she wanted to buck, and appreciated she didn't do it to me while I rode her bareback LOL they were also target practicing across the road, so I know that didn't help matters. But I was pleased how she held it together.






Diego was very antsy, so I was entirely unsure of how he'd be. Boy was I surprised when he was absolutely perfect. I had my reins way too short since I didn't trust him (he has never heard gunfire before, at least not THAT close). I'm so proud of how well this boy has come along. He also was totally happy and content turning every which way without the bridle, so fingers crossed we have the answer. They are being removed on Tuesday at 2. Izzie was trying to stir up some trouble though. She didn't like that Diego was leaving on a ride, and Nick came to pick something up out of the field (a random log that appeared this week). Nick went and stood with her, and she settled and was happier. We've decided missy is jealous lol
























I had hoped to ride tonight, but we got our 2-3 inches of snow last night, and now it's getting up to 40. So my fields are going to be an absolute mess. I'm so frustrated with this weather! It needs to stop for a bit!


----------



## PoptartShop

@blue eyed pony great pictures.  She reminds me so much of my mare lol probably because she's a bay TB :lol:
I think the tangerine one will look great. The purple one honestly isn't too small!

@JCnGrace ugh, gonna snow/rain here later. I am so over it...& boo to no rolls!  You need your roll fix! Omg skunks smell sooooooo bad. My friend's dog got sprayed with one before & it took FOREVER for the stench to go away.
@Tazzie I think we just posted at the same time LOL. I am glad Diego is doing better, fingers crossed that IS the issue! It sounds like it is. I am so glad he was good for you!!
I know it's annoying haha, especially having to work them in this weather!
Mmm, all that food sounds so yummy! I am glad he had a good birthday!
Izzie is totally jealous haha. :lol: They are soooo cute, I love the pictures <3

I confess, we got cheesesteaks for lunch at work & I was kinda disappointed with mine. :sad: Blah. LOL. 

But going riding after work, it's not supposed to snow too much/too long so I should be fine. I need a ride, this day is dragging! Can't wait to just ride and relax!!

Not any exciting weekend plans. Tomorrow Promise gets her spring shots. Then I am gonna ride and then Sunday I'll ride, clean the house...same old same old stuff.


----------



## JCnGrace

@blue eyed pony, Ikora always looks so well behaved in your pictures it's hard to believe she gets in trouble at your barn.
@Tazzie, Kaleb's party sounds yummy! He raked in on his presents, bet he'll love hunting with his dad. How do you think Syd will like going to school? They grow up way too fast!

LOL at Izzie being jealous. JC was too, he'd get so mad if I rode another horse he would refuse to look at me for days. He did finally figure out that those upstart youngsters I was riding meant that he didn't have to work so then he quit getting jealous. 
@PoptartShop, your cheesesteak was blah because you now have those warm, yeasty Roadhouse rolls on your mind. A little late for you to see this before the weekend but I hope you enjoy it.

I confess that still no Roadhouse but we did go to Tumbleweeds this afternoon. I fixed a roast a couple of days ago and leftovers have been sitting in the fridge waiting to be turned into veggie soup but I was out of potatoes and cabbage so we ran to town. 

Last time we went to town they were in the process of building something new but no sign saying what was coming soon. I told hubby probably another Dollar General store since we only have one and they seem to be popping up everywhere regardless if there's already one in the town. Sure enough already open for business Dollar General, CRAZY! It's not like our town is so big we need one on each side but we got 'em. LOL They got that one built in no time.


----------



## blue eyed pony

lol @JCnGrace she's a lot more of a handful than anyone ever gets on camera!
Moved her today and she did really well. Didn't have a trailer & it was only 5km so I just dumped all her gear in the car except for what I can use in one ride & then rode her. Mum followed along behind with hazards on.

Some random guy sped past, despite us asking (with hand gestures, clear & well known universal ones that EVERYONE should know!) that he slow down. So of course I flipped him the bird. WELL. He did NOT like that. He stopped and turned around and came back to yell at us because how DARE we make a rude hand gesture at him.
In the same breath he claimed not to have seen me.

So you... didn't see a 17hh thoroughbred and her rider... OR the big white 4x4 behind her with hazards on... but saw a middle finger? Yeah, sure, buddy.

It just amuses me that he could have killed us both if my clearly upset horse had spooked into the path of his car, and yet he has the audacity to complain about a harmless hand gesture...


----------



## csimkunas6

@ blue eyed pony....makes sense he didnt see you, your horse, or car behind you but did see your finger right?! Ive never understood why its so hard for some people to slow down when they see a horse...back in WV, we'd ride a little bit along the rode, speed limit was 55mph but it was almost like as soon as they would see horses theyd speed up?!
@Tazzie....crazy Kaleb is 6 and Syd is going into school soon. Also love Kaleb's name but could also be due to the fact Bub's actual name is Kaleb, poor kid has been called Bub or Bubba since he's been born and now he thinks thats his name. Kaleigh is going to be 5 this year, she'll be going into Kindergarten! How is this possible?!


Well we ended up getting about 3", so much better than the 10" they were saying the other day. Now for it to melt, thing is I think its going to melt faster than we need it to and I think everything will be a mess, hopefully Ill get lucky and it will melt slow and not be too bad. With the temps still dropping into the teens at night, it might not go too fast. 

Potty training this boy is a pita! One day he's awesome, will use the potty every time all day, next day he won't use it at all. Blah! So much easier with my daughter. My 8mo old daughter is doing super well walking but I believe her top two middle teeth are getting ready to come in as shes been a bit fussy.

Are y'alls horses shedding? Squishy is starting to but Rodeo def isnt, of course Squishy has a good 100lbs of hair to lose lol. Hope everyone's having a good weekend!


----------



## blue eyed pony

Ugh guys moving round bales is a pain when all you have is a standard trailer (not a horse trailer just a tandem axle junk trailer) and 3 people.

No machinery. No tractor, no front-end loader, no forklift, nothing. Just a car, a trailer, and people power.

This thing weighed easily as much as my horse does, and rolling it wasn't too bad, but getting it into the trailer was a NIGHTMARE. We eventually made a ramp out of some old fenceposts, after nothing else worked, & got it on there.

Of course getting it off was much easier. We took the netting off and I rolled it off the trailer... with NO HELP.

A 600kg/1320lb (easily) round bale is not an easy beast to move without heavy machinery. We got it done but it's certainly not an experience I'm keen to repeat.


----------



## JCnGrace

@blue eyed pony, some people! I often wonder where common sense and common courtesy have disappeared to. I'm glad Ikora managed to keep from exploding and that you got her moved. I can't even imagine trying to move round bales without a tractor. Are you going to have to do that every time or was the tractor just out of commission at the moment?
@csimkunas6, Frecks is shedding like mad but she's always the first and sometimes sheds a little too early. I'm not keeping her brushed in hopes that the loose hair will keep her warm and from growing her summer coat too thick. She's done that 2 different years now when it was still cold after she shed. The rest of the large horses are shedding a few hairs with Gamble shedding the least because he's always last to grow a winter coat and last to shed. He must live on a different clock than the rest of them. The minis haven't started shedding at all yet. We have 2 weeping willows, one on each side of the driveway, and I noticed today it had a green tint to it. Stopped to look and sure enough they have leaf buds coming out. They are ready for spring to be here too I guess. Like Frecks with her shedding all too often they bud too early and then we'll have a freeze and it will kill their leaves. 

I confess that I finally found my bra! I believe I've confessed that I hoard flip flops before and when I find them in the style I want I buy a bunch. New ones get kept on a shelf in my closet and I must have brought a new stash in and plopped them on top of the bra. I saw something white amongst them, pulled it out and VOILA! LOL I can't believe I tore this whole house apart looking for missing items and every one of them turned out to be near where they are normally kept and I didn't see them. Maybe mom isn't the only one in this family getting senile. 

We had rain most of the day. I waited for a light rain spell to get chores done and almost made it. Was on the last task of hanging a hay bag for the minis when it let loose again.


----------



## blue eyed pony

@JCnGrace - we don't own a tractor and the owner of the one at the farm we were moving from was using it to feed his cows! The owner of the farm we're moving TO has one somewhere I think, but he was busy. He loaned us the trailer though! So it wouldn't have been possible without him. It was me, my mum and my brother who moved the hay.

Pretty bloody dangerous how we ended up having to do it, in all honesty, so it's not something I want to do again... I get my hay delivered, but I got two rolls delivered to the old farm & then 3 days later my mother told me we had to move the horses. *facepalm*


----------



## RegalCharm

@JCnGrace…….In reference to your husband trapping a skunk... I heard one this morning that might brighten your day.

It was... that winter will be over 3 weeks after the skunks come out. 

First time I had heard that one. So take it with a grain of salt but it might be better than the groundhog and its prediction of the weather.


----------



## JCnGrace

If that's true @RegalCharm let's hope it took him 2 1/2 weeks to find the trap!


----------



## TuyaGirl

@Caledonian I am so sorry to hear about your father... I hope all goes in the best way possible. I feel you, that's a word I hate so much.
I hope that you get to have the dog's company at work, so as it goes smoothly 
@blue eyed pony I love the purple set! Ikora is so tall and beautiful. So you are changing barns again. That driver was an a-hole, how could he not see the signs? I hate when drivers speed by. The hay transfer sounded like hard work, but it's done 
@Tazzie sounds like you had a lovely birthday party! 
Glad both boys behaved on the ride, and it's so cute Izzie calmed down with human company. I wish, lol (read below about Tuya)
@PoptartShop I hope all went well with vaccines, and that the weather allowed you to ride, because it sounds you had a rough week at work.
@csimkunas6 My mare is shedding a lot already. I almost wish Squichy would stay like that, because he looks too darn cuteee!! 
@JCnGrace Glad that you found your bra  I usually know where everything is, so drives me insane when I loose track of something.
Your husband has an interesting method to change the clocks  
About the singer in the video, he is always like that, "original", for this song I think it's supposed to be some sort of a samurai mask.
@rambo99 I hope you find what is causing your horse to short stride. That's no fun, ask me why :-(

I got to ride yesterday, yay!! But holy cow, lol! Tuya is now in an upper pasture (no oats) with a filly. When I arrived, I called her, and she did the weirdest thing (to me): she looked at me and went to the furthest end of pasture. Okaaaay... I went to pick her up to ride and make company to BO's daughter, that would ride Tuya's best friend. All good because she didn't move, but I had to walk all the way to her. Tacking up I had the giraffe back :-( I am not that tall, so I had to ask help. In the arena, and before I mounted because I went to pick my helmet inside, BO let her loose and she put herself behind the other mare, following  But that's when I looked well and yup, she was off. BO helped me to find which leg, it's the front right. And said a couple days ago she seemed to limp a little. 
He encouraged me to hop on for a few moments to see how she went, held her for me to mount, and said it was barely noticeable. I didn't ride for long, and she was actually very good and wanted to go, go, go. I could feel her power underneath me, she is very strong. Got very, very antsy and nervous when BO's daughter got out of the arena to change briddle, but always manageable.
Hell went loose when I put her back in pasture and BO's daughter went off to the trail. Tuya wanted to go with her friend, and ran so much that worked up a sweat and at some point slipped and fell. Yeah, now I get BO not wanting to leave her in muddy ground... Nothing I did or said helped. She was blind, silly girl.
BO was all amused telling she cut relations with him since he brought her up, because she does the same that did to me, just goes away and ignores. Sigh...

Today the plan was to access her hooves, which honestly I quit because Tuya kept running away from me - in part because the filly would run, but still. I had to stand in the middle of the pasture for ages until I could walk up to her. Anyway she was limping, all the running made it worst, and I was affraid to hurt her or that she could not support the necessary weight shift. I will call the farrier, plus the vet will be around for other horses and BO will ask about it, he offered to. 

I think that if it was the grass sugar she would be affected both fronts? 
I don't think abcess because it's been several weeks.

Lets see how it goes...

Pictures of the fat otter and filly


----------



## rambo99

Here are some pictures from our ride yesterday in the yard,and of course my boy in the barn before we rode. He's still nervy about the black gelding. Will post more here from other device as this one tends to just turn off.:icon_rolleyes:


----------



## rambo99

@JCnGrace yes he is very reactive and last few rides after him being kicked have been interesting. His stiffness never did find a cause. Blood work all came back normal. He's still stiff but after 5 minutes of walking he's fine so been riding him anyway. 

TuyaGirl yes it's frustrating still no answers..what was the deal with you're horse ?

@PoptartShop my horse is my horse always has to keep me hopping. Weather has been warmer but got more snow overnight 5+ inches so tired of winter.

@Tazzie yes I'm feeling better wish my horse could also do the same! He feels good just stiff moving but once worked a bit he's fine. 

Been a tough week weather is kinda better but got a winter storm this weekend. Now they are talking rain this week. That's going to make a huge mess with all the snow. 

I got a bit irritated with my horse and his being absolutely scared to death of black gelding. Yesterday's ride started off with him, almost taking out the rabbit cages in the barn. I was on him for pete sakes, have to get on in barn being we are riding bareback. 

He is so overactive its unreal he felt like a ticking time bomb. I did get him to listen and do what I was asking but not before he did his spin around leap sideways. Gosh darn horse. He's got me a bit unnerved anymore with his silly stuff.

I'm having a hard time not being nervous when on him..sure that's only fueling the fire. Did finally calm my nervousness but hard to do..when on a 1000lbs of tight nervous horse who's being jumpy. 

I'm looking for a calming supplement for him don't know if they work but willing to give one a try. Maybe weather has something to do with it.


----------



## blue eyed pony

@TuyaGirl yes, moving again. It's only been a few months! I hate it but I had no choice. Oh well.

I hope you get to the bottom of Tuya's lameness soon!


----------



## JCnGrace

@TuyaGirl, what is growing in the field she's in now? About laminitis/founder, I know it can happen in one foot due to mechanical issues (i.e. other foot/leg is injured so they are supporting all their front/rear weight on the opposite foot) but I don't know about grass founder. Interesting question. The fencing where she is now is a big improvement. I really like the looks of it plus no more electric fence for you to worry about, yay! I'm jealous though and now want that around my property. LOL 

Sounds like Tuya was being a bit of a pain this weekend. It happens, next weekend she'll probably be back to her old self when the newness of the pature and pasture mate wears off.
@rambo99, well that sucks that you can't find any answers. It's not a fun ride when you feel like the horse under you is going to explode any minute. Have you tried riding alone to see if he's calmer without the black in the mix? Maybe that would give him a mind reset where it make him remember that it is more fun when going out with another horse.

Seems like Frecks and the willow trees are not the only ones that decided they were tired of waiting for spring to get here. Tonight the tree frogs are going to town with their croaking and it's unusual for them to start in when it's still this cold. The weather was sunny and a bit warmer today but not that warm.


----------



## blue eyed pony

Oh - I did have a pony that was chronically laminitic on all 4 feet but MUCH worse on his nearside fore. That poor pony had a conVEX nearside front hoof. Not just flat... convex. We never had xrays done but I'm 99% certain he had some pretty serious rotation going on. We rehabbed him. His feet were perfect when we sold him.


----------



## AndyTheCornbread

I confess that there is still four feet of snow up here and the guy I am getting three pigs from called and told me they are ready a month early so I have to build a pen by Saturday and then go pick them up. My week is going to be very busy!


----------



## PoptartShop

@rambo99 omg more snow? Like that's all you needed. Ugh. Awww, he is so handsome! And so clean! My mare is so muddy lately LOL. Hopefully he calms down soon. It is hard not to get nervous, but it can make it worse! I know it doesn't help not having answers. See if it would help just going out by himself? The weather probably does have something to do with it though. I know my girl can be a bit more apprehensive in certain conditions.
@JCnGrace true, that probably is why! I still need to get my Texas rolls fix. :lol: And so do you! What is Tumbleweeds? There are Dollar Trees/Generals/Family Dollars all over here LOL! Yay for finding your long-lost bra! I love when that stuff happens! Gives you such a warm fuzzy feeling. Yuck about the rain though.  
@blue eyed pony aw man, again?! Ugh. Hopefully the new place is better. I don't blame you for flipping him the bird. I HATE when people act like that. Like come on now...there's no way he didn't see you. :icon_rolleyes: what a jerk. People are careless. Glad you guys are okay though. 
@csimkunas6 3" is definitely better than 10" of snow! Whew! I hope it does melt, but I know it'll be a mucky mess lol. Aww, potty training lol hopefully he continues to use it!! My mom always said one kid was easier with certain things than the other! :lol: Promise ACTUALLY is starting to finally shed, a little bit not much, but a tiny bit...so hopefully spring is near??!
@AndyTheCornbread wow, that is a busy week! You better take pictures of the pigs when they arrive! Aw! I hope the snow melts, I know it won't be fun building a pen with all that snow around. Ugh.
@TuyaGirl Yay for riding, but it sucks she is a bit lame. :sad: Ugh. Hopefully she feels better soon.  The new pasture looks nice though. So luscious! Love the fence too. Looks much safer. & what a cute filly! Looks like they are pretty close already.  Hopefully your next ride goes better, these darn mares, you never know how they are feeling! :lol:

I confess, Promise did very well when she got her spring shots! Woo! :lol: Now I know she doesn't have any issues with needles lol. 

I ended up riding outside all weekend, which was nice. Thanks to Daylight savings I'll be able to all week after work too!  

She is starting to shed a bit, not much, but it's a start.  

The time change did kinda mess me up though...I felt tired yesterday. Then oddly, I woke up EVERY hour last night, & I feel tired, although I didn't even go to bed late...but missing an hour did affect me I guess LOL.


----------



## Tazzie

@PoptartShop, I'm really hoping it's the cause! If not, we will play with different bits. The fact he was so good in the halter really leads me to believe it's a mouth or bit issue. So we will figure it out one way or another! And lord I hope the rain is about done... it was BAD Saturday, and calling for more rain on Thursday. We are all drowning right now I swear! The food was delicious for Kaleb's though! And yeah, Izzie cracked me up then, but I was also annoyed since Diego was freaking out with her. She was trying to herd him, and I wasn't amused at all. Sorry your cheesesteak was so bad though  yay for Promise doing so well with her shots! I slept terribly too. It was miserable! Yay for riding though!!
@JCnGrace, he sure did! He's so excited to join daddy! One of the times Nick took him last year he pointed out a deer he saw before daddy did. So the fact Nick has killed a deer in front of him doesn't phase him. Guess he's realized that's food? He points out deer as we are driving and says it needs to be hunting season again haha! Syd is REALLY excited for school. She tries to help Kaleb with his homework already lol and Izzie drove me nuts with that. She's hard to catch a lot of the time, but god forbid I ride Diego. She's such a brat lol boo about no TR, but YUM for Tumbleweed. We typically eat there when we show at the Shelby County Fairgrounds  and I guess everyone needs more Dollar Generals haha! Yay for finding your bra! I hate when stuff like that happens! And UGH about the rain. It needs to just stop!
@csimkunas6, I know! It's so crazy to me! Just yesterday he was born, I swear! And yes! I love the name so much! Ugh to all the snow. We've had rain and would have gladly taken real snow! Our area is a mess right now! And our horses have just begun shedding. I remember potty training. Kaleb drove me insane until we realized he didn't want to sit to pee. So we got him a stool and it was magic. Syd on the other hand will still hold in poop, so we have to make her sit on the potty. She's my frustrating one.
@TuyaGirl, I was super proud of them both! Izzie feels like she needs to be a kite for a few minutes, but I was thrilled with Diego! The birthday party was definitely nice! And Izzie I think just doesn't want to be replaced. I think that's her fear. And oh Tuya. I'm sorry she's off again  I hate that she's been running from you too. Those young horses are a bad influence sometimes!
@rambo99, I'm glad you're feeling better! Though ugh about your horse being stiff :/ this weather needs to just go away already! Sorry your horse has been so anxious lately. Look into Magnesium deficiency. Izzie used to be psycho when riding. Like, find imaginary things to spook heavily at. I put her on a supplement called MagRestore, and it was night and day difference in her. I won't use anything else now.


Whew, what a weekend.

Friday we just fed ponies and went home. The three inches of snow we got melted and made an even bigger mess.

Saturday the rain came early. It was still too wet to ride, so we didn't try to. Got down there just in time for a small storm to pass through. Diego is apparently afraid of thunder, and Izzie doesn't like being in the barn during the storm. Next year I'm tempted to invest in rain sheets for the both of them. So over dealing with rain rot! I get it cleared up, and then rain pounds us again. It's on their blasted ears. Try putting treatment on a horse that was ear twitched. It's so much fun... (we do not, and will not ever ear twitch). He did find comfort with Nick though...










That evening we had our Regional banquet. I was nominated for three separate awards this year, and I went against EVERYONE in our region. SUPER proud to say I won Adult Amateur of the Year!










I legit cried walking up for pictures! I'm so proud of the journey that has taken me this far!

Temporary home for my beautiful trophy, until Nick makes my end tables/coffee table for ribbons!










I did take the trophy out to get pictures with the two ponies who aided in me getting this <3























































Izzie was falling asleep in the cross ties though lol I had her cross tied after dinner since she WILL leave if someone doesn't have a hold of her lol










I'm really happy with how Diego is starting to look. I was freaking out since he was lighter in weight than I wanted, and a drastic amount of muscle loss (which made sense since we've barely ridden at all). Nick said he felt the topline was coming back in from the work we have done, and I'm starting to breathe easier looking at him now. I can't stand skinny horses! We put him on Cool Calories about two weeks ago.










Cute picture of Sheldon from this weekend. He put himself to bed when we stayed up too late for him. He took one bed, and put his toy on Penny's bed. Guess she didn't need one haha!










And this has become my ultra favorite picture of Nick <3 he did this same pose with Izzie when she was a yearling and when she was about 5. It's my favorite to date of them!


----------



## csimkunas6

@PoptartShop....Promise is too adorable for words! She has the sweetest expression!
@Tazzie....Kaleb is my hard one, maybe Ill try to have him use his stool! He has one he uses to brush his teeth so would easily move over to the toilet!

As for the rain rot, years ago a member, cant remember the name, told me to get Injectable Vitamin AD for cows. DO NOT inject it but give orally, I tried it and literally the rain rot would disappear within a week! Id continue giving it once a week for 2-3 weeks and then give again only as needed. It is seriously the only thing thatll clear Rodeo's rain rot up and even prevent him from getting it all together!


----------



## JCnGrace

@AndyTheCornbread, how cute, you're going to have the three little pigs! LOL How are you going to get fence up with frozen ground?
@PoptartShop, Tumbleweeds is a Tex-Mex restaurant. I don't know how authentic their food is but it's REALLY good. Current plans are to go to Sam's and TR on Wednesday and then if my friend is over her bronchitis by Saturday her and I are going to meet for lunch at that Chinese buffet I wanted to go to a while back but hubs messed up my plans. Hopefully I'll still be able to walk through doorways after all that. LOL 

Glad you're finally getting to ride outdoors, much better scenery, huh? The time change has my schedule all messed up too and I'm running behind in everything it seems like. 
@Tazzie, are your eyes still doing good? Congrats on your new award! That sure is something to be proud of! Hope you get rid of the rain rot soon, it's a PITA to deal with.


----------



## blue eyed pony

Maaaaaaaail caaaaaaalllllll! The turquoise pad isn't mine, it's a gift for my mother for her birthday. She's known for a while now so it doesn't matter if it gets back to her ;P 

I'm actually super excited about the orange pad. I like my blues and purples normally but felt like I needed a change. Lake and ice green are also on the "want list", and maybe emerald if I can find a pic of it. But money is a thing I do not have much of at the moment!

Pics of it on my horse to follow tonight...


----------



## AndyTheCornbread

@JCnGrace I have an older wooden out building that isn't being used and a bunch of rough cut 4"x10"x16' corral boards I am going to use to assemble a pen in between the wood posts in the outbuilding. I will do something different once the ground isn't frozen here in a month or two but this will work for now.

I think I am going to name one of the pigs "Chris P. Bacon"  LOL!


----------



## PoptartShop

@Tazzie aww, poor Diego! I know rain rot is such a PITA. :icon_rolleyes: The only thing that has really worked for my girl is Krudzapper. It works WONDERS!!! I hope that is enough rain for you...you have had way too much of it. Ugh.
Congrats on the award!!!!!!! You deserve it! What a beautiful trophy and honor!
I love the pictures with the trophy and the ponies. So cute. <3 Omg, Izzie is so silly falling asleep in the cross ties. :lol: Bahahaha. Diego does look really good. Cool Calories does do a good job. Sheldon is adorable, and that picture of Nick & Diego is too! Awww!!! Best buddies. 

@JCnGrace oooh that sounds yummy! I love Tex-Mex! I hope you get to go, you better pig out on those rolls for me. :lol: Omg yes, so much better to ride outside. I can't wait to tonight! Much bigger space & I can see the world again. LOL.

@blue eyed pony aww what a nice gift! I love the orange pad too. 

@AndyTheCornbread I had a feeling a bacon joke was coming. :rofl:

I confess, I didn't ride last night because I wasn't feeling too well. I had a sinus headache bad, & my face was killing me (again, sinuses). I think it's the weather change & allergies too, always happens this time of year. I feel a lot better today though. Can't wait to ride outside after work, YAY FOR SUNSHINE and light! 

It's also my ONE YEAR anniversary at my job...woooo!


----------



## phantomhorse13

@TuyaGirl : rabicano is a color pattern (currently untestable) where the horse has "roaning" in the flanks and white bars across the top of the tail ("skunk tail"). I wasn't sure if that was the reason for your mare's white tail top. glad you got some saddle time, even if you had to hike beforehand (rotten pony).

@blue eyed pony : so glad you are liking your new saddle! Love the purple on Ikora. I can't believe that jerk of a driver had the nerve to come back at yell at you. :evil: hope you are done with the hay, as that sounded like a lot of hard work. look forward to pics of the orange pad.

@csimkunas6 : I am sure your horses don't care that nothing matches.. though always a good excuse to buy new stuff! we have 1 horse shedding a lot, 2 shedding a bit, and 2 not shedding at all.

@Caledonian : glad your dad didn't listen to people saying what he could and couldn't do. hopefully he will be non-housebound in no time!

@rambo99 : glad you are feeling better but sorry to hear your horse still isn't right. it is not any fun to ride a horse who may explode at any moment for no real reason.

@JCnGrace : I think I hate your DH for being able to adjust to the time change so quickly - no fair. I got a good laugh over your flip flops hiding your bra!!

@Tazzie : glad Kaleb's party went so well. had a good laugh over the 'horse kite' term!! Huge congrats on you Adult Ammy of the Year!!!

@AndyTheCornbread : good luck with pen building.. will you have to plow out the area before you can even start?!

@PoptartShop : glad Promise was a good girl for her shots - needle issues are no fun. woohoo for saddle time, especially outside!


Today, I FINALLY GOT TO RIDE!!







The whole story is in my journal.

Started with Phin:



















Next was George (with Kestrel):


----------



## JCnGrace

Can't wait to see Ikora modeling her new pad @ble eyed pony!
@AndyTheCornbread, Pork Chop and Ham Bone could be considerations for the other two. LOL 
@PoptartShop, Happy Anniversary! Do any perks come with that like a pay raise or an extra week of vacation? Glad you're feeling better and hope you enjoyed your ride.
@phantomhorse13, what I hate him even more for is his ability to lay his head down on a pillow and go to sleep. Then he can sleep all night long no matter how early he went to bed. How many people are that lucky? 

You certainly have the perfect place to have horses what with having such nice trails to ride on. 

More tree clean up today only this one was a thorn tree and I hate those things. You get pricked by one of those thorns and it will feel like there's something in there for days even when there's not. I didn't get any jabs though because I carefully picked them up individually which makes for some slow and tedious work.


----------



## blue eyed pony

No ridden pics because I had no one to photograph and nowhere to prop up my phone, but it looks fab on her 

She was enormously difficult yesterday but oh well. If she wants to insist on jogging she can trot. Shortened trot, in shoulder in, on a small circle. If she wants to pick fights I have my ways of making her life suck as a result.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@AndyTheCornbread I hope you finish the fencing on time. If you want to share pictures of it and the piggies I would love to see 

@blue eyed pony Can't wait to see Ikora all fancy in orange  Edit: we posted at the same time, I like the contrast it makes on her color!

@JCnGrace The pasture is mainly, well, grass and some clover (that she won't eat). The fencing is lovely, the owner of the house decided the way it is built, and lets BO use it. 

@PoptartShop Sorry that you didn't get to ride yesterday. Sinus is no fun. Yesterday I had a runny nose too, must be from Spring, ugh...
Congratulations on your first anniversary at work!

@Tazzie That's a beautiful trophy  Congratulations!!
Sorry that you are dealing with rain rot, I hope your ponies get well soon. 
Diego is looking great imo 

@phantomhorse13 Thanks for the explanation, I was lost  Yay for riding!

@rambo99 how is your horse doing? 

Old age is back on me. Had a lot of back pain once again, but I am feeling better today.
Farrier is coming next weekend to check Tuya's feet, I hope he shows up with me around, as I like to watch things and ask questions. No vet involved yet. 
Nothing else to confess. My life is so interesting, isn't it? Lol!


----------



## rambo99

@TuyaGirl my horse seemed better yesterday wasn't as stiff and was less tense/reactive.

@JCnGrace ,yeah no fun riding when horse is being so reactive although yesterday was much better. No answers on what's causing his stiffness. 

@Tazzie, love you're pictures such nice looking horses even if dirty. Won't be long and we will have mud. My palomino will be mud colored. Much better ride yesterday was less reactive. 

@PoptartShop, yeah ugh with weather we are in for rain next few days.1 to 1.5 inches of it not good being we have over 3 feet of snow. Water has no where to go with ground frozen. At least it's above freezing and snow is melting. Had a pretty decent ride yesterday only a few tense moments. 

Looks like spring is slowly making an appearance much warmer temperatures. Going to be in 40s today but rain in forcast. My barn is already getting wet on south side so mats are slippery. With rain in forcast not good with all the snow. Barn only gets wet in spring never in summer fall months. We get some pretty good thunder storms with heavy rain. Snow banks ice build up and water has no where to go but into barn....ugh! 

Have pictures from yesterday's ride need to get them on computer. Then can post them here. Horse's are shedding like mad now will be nice to have them slicked out, they are so ugly all fuzzy yak like beast!


----------



## blue eyed pony

Pretty critter is lucky she's pretty today ****. 3 days in a row she's been a raging *****. Today we had an argument over the mounting block, which she NEVER fights me about. :icon_rolleyes::icon_rolleyes::icon_rolleyes:


----------



## rambo99

Here's pictures of yesterdays ride and one of my boy just because he's cute! We were dressed like it was 30 below zero when it was 40 above.:rofl:


----------



## PoptartShop

@phantomhorse13 Sooo glad you got to ride finally!!!!!!   So nice!
@JCnGrace thank you! Sadly, no...at all my other places I've worked, I've gotten cards, sometimes a cake (rare occasions lol) or at least a congrats/thank you...my boss didn't say anything to me about it...oh well. Is what it is...*shrug* Can it be Friday? LOL. Ouch, thorns are no joke. I was on a trail one time & there were some thorn bushes...they got me good!
@blue eyed pony I love the pad. It looks great! So bright. & ain't that the truth...they are lucky they're cute! LOL. I tell my mare that all the time...you're lucky you're cute haha. Ikora is adorable!
@TuyaGirl aw thank you, & yeah it probably is, hopefully the allergies subside a bit! Ugh. Speaking of back pain, mine was hurting today!!!! No idea why! It happens sometimes though. I hope you are there when the farrier comes. My life isn't interesting either! :lol:
@rambo99 why can't we have nice temps but NO rain? LOL...that'd be great. It's gonna storm Friday night then it's gonna be sunny this weekend, high 40's so not too cold...but I want it to be a teensy bit warmer! Awww he is so cute!! Looks like a fun ride!

I confess, riding outside last night was LIFE-CHANGING. Getting to the barn & it still being light out???????? DURING THE WEEK?!!! AHHH!
Promise was a bit energetic, she was probably happy to NOT be in the indoor on a Tuesday night. :lol: Had a good ride, can't wait to ride tonight too! 

Work was crazy busy today...Facebook is down, so I was pretty bored on my lunch break. :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## phantomhorse13

@JCnGrace : that being able to sleep anywhere, any time seems to be a Y-linked trait as my DH can do the same! I am so jealous of that ability. Hope you are done with the thorn tree!

@blue eyed pony : the orange is very eye-catching! hope Ikora behaves better for you next time.

@TuyaGirl : sorry to hear your back is acting up again. do you see a chiropractor to help with it?

@rambo99 : hope you don't get too much flooding in your barn. glad you are still able to get saddle time. 

@PoptartShop : that outdoor looks lovely!


Today, I got a bit more saddle time. The whole story is in my journal.



















I also had some fun with Raven:










Tomorrow the rain returns.. ugh.


----------



## JCnGrace

@blue eyed pony, looks good! Poor Ikora, she looks so innocent! LOL
@TuyaGirl, my friend and I were just discussing how getting old sucks big time. LOL My farrier is coming Friday and I'll be having him look for an old bruise on Gamble just to see of that was what was causing his lameness issues. Thankfully once it went away it has stayed away. I'd let you come and pick my farrier's brain anytime you wanted, he likes to talk.
@rambo99, his weight looks good. Hope your flooding issue doesn't get too out of hand. The place I had before hubby would flood every time we got a lot of rain and JC and Gracie would have one spot they could stand that was out of the water but still muddy. They never seemed any worse for wear and it didn't seem to cause issues with their feet other than the immediate problem of softened hooves which could make them ouchy on gravel so try not to worry too much. While I sometimes miss the much smaller house (less cleaning time) and the area I do not miss having to deal with water issues. I like it that our barn sits high and dry and the pastures are hilly with ravines for runoff. The gateways are about the only places I still have trouble with.
@PoptartShop, I thought of you today when I took the first bite out of the roll. LOL I also have 2 extras in the fridge waiting to be my lunch tomorrow. Glad you enjoyed your riding time last night.
@phantomhorse13, we are done with that particular thorn tree but the way the wind is howling right now there might be more over the fence come morning. At the rate they are coming down I'm starting to wonder how much longer we'll still have some woods on the property. Rain is predicted for here too. 

Why is it I always pick the worst checkout lane? Today I was able to walk right up to a self check out, rang up all my stuff and the dang thing froze. Someone came to assist me and while we were standing there talking about it, it unfroze. So she tried pushing the "done" button again and it did the same thing. She called a supervisor over and she said that machine was having problems earlier (ever think about closing that lane until it's fixed? sarcasm and roll eyes smilies inserted). She started rescanning my items when the machine unfroze again and then she able to get a reading from it that allowed them to check me out at a different machine without scanning all the stuff again. I swear I must have some kind of glitch in my brain when I pick out which lane to go to.


----------



## blue eyed pony

So I gave a horse handling/groundwork lesson today. Using my horse. 

Interesting experience to say the least. I'm not an amazing teacher but my "student" is a great learner, tries hard, and has a really good natural feel for how big her corrections need to be with my horse. I feel like she would probably struggle a bit with a more stubborn/less sensitive horse, but Ikora is VERY easily offended and K did amazingly with her today. 

She is very much a novice so I'm a bit cautious of letting her handle Ikora during her more difficult moments at this stage, but I can see her being a really great horsewoman in time  

Riding is not currently on the cards, but it IS a possibility for later on, depending on Ikora & if K gets much riding in on other (easier!) horses. We have a round pen so I can give lunge lessons in a controlled environment, I just think it would be smart to develop her seat on an easier horse... which I don't have... before I trust Ikora with her.

Pics to come once I've run them through lightroom  (with fb stickers over K's face because I don't actually have permission to share photos of her lol! but she is an adult, so that's politeness more than anything else)


----------



## blue eyed pony

Here we go!  

Turns out I got some convenient shots where you can't see K's face (or enough of it to identify her), so I didn't have to put stickers anywhere. 

I'm still annoyed that I can't find a deep tangerine orange shirt anywhere to match the saddle pad, but this coral crop and workout tank seem to do the job okay.

She was an easier ride today but I'm going to put that down to the fact that (in the process of teaching K about the groundwork side of things) we got the stupids out before I mounted!


----------



## carshon

I actually have something to confess! I have been keeping a secret from my friends here on the forum. This morning my husband, daughter and her boyfriend picked up her new horse in Missouri and are (right at this moment) headed back to daughters college where she will be boarding until the end of term. For those of you who may not remember my daughter lost her beloved mare Gracie in early Feb. Gracie spent 10 days in an equine hospital and unfortunately had to be euthanized due to liver failure due to a mysterious infection. My daughter was heartbroken - but being pragmatic she knew that she wanted a new horse before riding season really got under way. She looked at a few horses but our budget is very limited. She found a horse she lived in Southern MO - she and her BF had spent a weekend looking at horses at the end of Feb and tried this mare out. My daughter thought it over for about 10 days and then put a deposit down on her. This they picked her up and are currently making the 5 1/2 drive from MO to my daughters college in SO IL. They then have to make the 7 hour trip to our home in NW IL after dropping the mare off at the boarding facility.

I do not have any good pics - but we are welcoming Sawyer to the family (formerly known as Radish) she is an 8yr old green broke reg TWH mare. 15.2 H tall and stocky built. My daughter is very excited to get to know Sawyer and bring her along the way she wants to. She will remain boarded down by my daughter until the end of term when we will bring her home. 

I am so excited for them both. We all miss Gracie but have told my daughter it is not disrespectful to her memory to love another horse.


----------



## RegalCharm

Congratulations on the new horse for your daughter @carshon


----------



## PoptartShop

@carshon that is lovely news, congratulations!!   I like her name too. Hopefully some pictures soon! Aw, I agree, it is definitely not disrespectful, Gracie was loved and can never be replaced. Sawyer deserves love too! How exciting!! So glad she found a horse, I hope they become the best of friends! <3
@phantomhorse13 gotta enjoy all the saddle time you can get with this bipolar weather! Gonna rain here tomorrow too...not looking forward to it. :icon_rolleyes: Just when you think the mud is drying up...bam.
@JCnGrace mmm, so jealous! I told the BF last night we need to go there soon. Delicious!!! OMG, that happens to me a lot at self-checkout. I always get the one with the problems. Or it always says 'ITEM REMOVED FROM BAGGING AREA'. It makes me so mad! LOL.
@blue eyed pony glad the little lesson went well!  Glad you got to ride, and I love that saddlepad on her! You guys look awesome!

I confess, I'm a bit IRRITATED.

So...not sure if you guys know, probably but I used to ride with one of my barn friends (we were friends for a few years), Christina. I used to also ride her horse Trigger sometimes...then about 6mos ago we stopped being friends, because a few months before that, she kinda started changing, like she became pretty cocky, & acted like a know-it-all (which was never her character before), then she started talking crap on Facebook, just unnecessary stuff. And she's almost 40yrs old...I'm 27...she acted like a child.

So, she blocked me (thankfully, I would've done the honors if she didn't).
OK..............so, 2yrs ago, she GAVE me, yes, GAVE me, a HAF pad. She was going to sell it, but then decided she'd just give it to me since I needed one. I offered to pay for it, but she refused & told me it's a gift. I was super appreciative.

Since we haven't talked in 6mos, I haven't talked crap on her, or caused any drama, because that's just not in me. I've moved on and let things go. 
I saw her two weekends ago, because her daughter takes lessons at my barn once a week. I was the bigger person, I smiled, said hi, she said hi, then we went on our way. But she had PLENTY of opportunity to speak to me that day. I could tell she felt a bit awkward, so it was pretty funny...like, you talk ALL this crap online, but to my face say nothing? Okay. 

SO...last weekend, I met up with my old barnmate because I accidentally left Promise's fly sheet & a few other little things at my old barn. He asked me to bring Christina's trail boots (I had borrowed them just to size Promise so I can buy my own, which I did). So, I gave them to him to give to her. He then asked if I had the HAF pad. I said um no, that was a gift. Plus I sold it (I am in the process of selling it, MAYBE, but then again I may keep it for when I use my treeless saddle). It is a good pad.
He agreed that it was a gift, but he was just the messenger. 

So...TWO DAYS ago, she randomly texts me out of the blue: "Since you sold my pad I let you borrow, I will accept $150 cash, a new replacement pad (which is $190), or you can pay the trainer for THREE of my daughter's lessons (which equals $150).'

HAHAHAHAH, WHAT?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Is she psychotic or what? LOL! I said, I am not giving you ANY money, you gave me it as a gift two years ago, I am not responsible for paying for your daughter's lessons, & it's ridiculous you are even texting me right now out of the blue, yet when you saw me in person, said nothing. I also told her it's none of her business WHAT I did with the pad, because it was in fact, mine. I don't ask my old friends for GIFTS back.
I said, I gave the boots back to you because those WERE in fact, borrowed. 

I blocked her number. So, she will be there Saturday with her daughter, & I swear if she says anything to my trainer/BO about this...I will flip out. 
I thought about telling my BO beforehand, just in CASE she says anything, but IDK. I don't do drama, first & foremost...it's just ridiculous. Like, what is wrong with people??
Someone must be hurting for $$$. Not my problem.

Sorry just had to vent! UGH!


----------



## Tazzie

@csimkunas6, it worked super well for my Kaleb. It allowed him just enough clearance he could potty like daddy. Which was what he wanted to do. And @evilamc was just telling me to get it!  I about have them cleared up, but will probably still try it. I'm just so over this rain!

@JCnGrace, my eyes are fantastic! I really can't imagine my life with glasses anymore haha! And thank you! I'm over the moon about it! It's mostly cleared up now, but man is it annoying! And I have the same luck with checkouts! I swear we ALWAYS pick the worst ones!

@PoptartShop, I'm using Hay Where's That Blue Stuff, and it's about got it cleared up finally. Their ears were the worst, which is NOT fun to do on a horse that had been ear twitched! And haha, it's raining right now. Raining all day with winds up to 50 mph. We are currently under a tornado watch until 5 pm, yay us. Thank you! I'm still so over the moon about the award! Like I can't believe out of ALL the Adult Amateurs in the region that I'M the lucky winner this year! I'm thankful for the cool calories right now. I know more than anything he needs muscle, but we all know I like chunkier horses haha! And yes, that photo of Nick and Diego is 100% my favorite ever! I hope you're feeling better and your sinuses cleared up! YAY for riding outside!! It was SO nice outside! I do hope your ex friend leaves you alone.

@phantomhorse13, she can be a kite at times!! Though disappointingly (or maybe happily??) she opted to NOT be a kite last night when I finally got to lunge her. Instead she looked at me like "mom, I'm too old to be lunged, I'm not a baby." Even Nick was saying "babe, she's telling you she's not a baby anymore" HAHA! And thank you! I'm so thrilled for it! Yay for all the rides! Man I love reading about Phin, though not sure I'd want to ride half the stuff he pulls on you!

@TuyaGirl, thank you! I admire it from my couch haha! I love it! The rain rot is finally going away. They are getting a bath on Saturday, so I plan to wash them with my antifungal wash. I hope your back feels much better! And I hope you can be there for the farrier!

@rambo99, thank you! I'm very partial to them  I'm just ready for them to not be yellow haha! Saturday they are getting a show bath! I'm sorry you'll have mud soon! I'm ready for winter to be over! And YAY for a less reactive ride!! Ugh about your barn being wet though!! That is so annoying!! I love your pictures!

@carshon, that is exciting news!!!! Congratulations to your daughter!! I can't wait to see pictures! How exciting!


Sorry guys, work has been insanely busy lately!

So Tuesday Diego saw the vet for his mouth. Not wolf teeth (I had a dumb dumb moment haha!), but he had BAD points. We are talking he was creating an ulcer on the left cheek. He's clearly going to need it done twice to three times a year since we just had them done back in September or October I think. I knew when the issues were escalating that this wasn't a bad baby, that there was pain somewhere. Which was why we went to the halter (which I know a lot of people wouldn't have since he HAD bolted up the hill with me in the bridle). He seems to be feeling a lot better now, but we're giving him a week before I ride with a bit.

Yesterday was just way too nice to not ride. Nick had said he'd walk Diego over to our riding area, but that I had to work him. I said "his work for the day is walk while you practice bending and leg yielding". They both seemed happy to be with each other again. Nick doesn't make Diego work as hard as I do, and Diego has more whoa than go (opposite of Izzie who is more go than whoa, which is what I prefer). But they just hacked around while I worked Izzie 

Izzie was truly fantastic yesterday. I lunged her in a halter to give her a chance to be a kite, which she turned down and told me she wasn't a baby and big girls don't need to be lunged. She cracks me up lol she was perfection though in our work. She was a bit heavy in my hands and trying to be heavy on the forehand, but didn't fight when I asked her to lift like she's supposed to. She's just super out of shape right now. But we got both canter leads with zero issues, so I was super proud of her  after we worked, we hacked back to the barn the way Diego wanted to go. Which was surprisingly up the hill and then back down it. If you'll remember, the reason I took over riding Diego was because he was threatening to rear with Nick when Nick asked him to go downhill. He had zero issues and went wherever Nick pointed him. So I was thrilled for that 

Today it's raining and we're under a tornado watch until 5pm. So yesterday I brought all the tack home, and this evening will be tack cleaning. Which is honestly one of my favorite things to do 

Ok, pictures!

Sydney and Izzie <3




























Diego being nosy on Tuesday lol










Starting to look much better










Nick riding his happy baby <3



















And then videos!


----------



## PoptartShop

@Tazzie HWTBS is really good too!!  Glad it has cleared up. That stuff works pretty fast. Oh gosh about the wind/rain, nooo!!!  I hope the tornado misses you guys, gosh! The wind is probably insane, sheesh! 
You DESERVE that award.  Well deserved & you earned it!! I'm glad you guys figured out what was going on with Diego's teeth. Poor buddy, ugh! I know that ulcer probably hurt! He will be back to feeling better & back to his old self again soon.  So glad you got to ride yesterday before the storm came in.
Izzie is so good, I LOVE the pictures with Syd! Just so adorable.  & Diego's nosy self, LOL he is so cute. He is definitely putting on weight! Happy to see Nick back on him too!! Love the videos! You can tell Izzie loves Syd! So good. Diego has such a silly personality too haha, what a ham for the camera. :lol: 

I confess, I've decided I'm not going to bring her BS up to my BO unless I have to. I haven't said anything bad about my ex-friend this entire time, I could have, but I chose not to because I'm not dramatic. I know her & my BO are a bit close, but my BO isn't dramatic. She doesn't tolerate drama, so I know nothing will come of this. But I really hope she does leave me alone. LOL, it's just silly nonsense. :lol: Like come on. How can you ask me for something you GAVE me 2yrs ago????? Out of the blue? & expect me to give you cash, or a replacement, or pay for your kid's lessons? Like...what?! So stupid.

Super busy day at work, ugh! Meeting my parents again at Kid Shelleen's for some burgers...mmm!! Is it 5 yet?!


----------



## JCnGrace

@blue eyed pony, I have a long sleeved tee that would match your pad about perfect but you'd have to grow a lot before it'd fit. 
@carshon, what great news! I'm so glad your daughter got a new horse and really what better way to show honor to a deceased 4-legged friend because if Gracie hadn't been loved and such a big influence in your daughter's life, she (your daughter) wouldn't have wanted another horse. I hope they have many beautiful rides together. 
@PoptartShop, what a mess with your ex-friend! I'm glad you're not going to let her pull you down into a bunch of drama. It's probably a good thing I'm not in a boarding situation because I'd have everyone mad at me for telling them to grow up. You can keep your mouth shut much better than I can. LOL The irony being I wouldn't be mature enough to ignore it. Dinner with mom & dad should help get your mind off of it for a while.
@Tazzie, Love the pics and videos of Syd & Izzie. Diego's personality reminds me of Cutter. LOL

More trees down today. Saturated ground plus high winds is not in their favor. Farrier will be here at 9:00 am and I'll need to get to the barn extra early, since I fed hay inside tonight, to have time to get the cleaning done before he gets here.

Since I probably won't be making any posts until tomorrow night, I'll wish you all a good weekend now.


----------



## PoptartShop

@JCnGrace yeah, it's ridiculous. Back in October when we stopped talking I basically told her to go F herself & that was that. She was always the one saying she was NOT the dramatic type...HA, boy did that change right? LOL. Honestly there's no drama where I'm at now, she only comes once a week for her daughter's lesson & I usually don't bump into her (thank god) but it's like...why start this drama all of a sudden? Get a life! :lol:
Dinner was really good!!  Ugh about the trees.  I hope the farrier goes well & everyone behaves!!

I confess, I'm so glad it's Friday...it already feels so nice out. It's gonna be nice this weekend too, thank goodness. Supposed to rain tonight but not much at least.
AND...TODAY IS PROMISE'S 6TH BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

I am going to spoil her with treats & some apples tonight (her favorite).  So excited to get outta work later & see her! <3


----------



## carshon

Happy Friday! Daughter- hubby and BF made it home at 9:30 PM last night. She hated to leave Sawyer at the barn but needed to make the 7 hour drive home. She was waiting to hear if Sawyer drank anything after they put her in her stall. She did not drink anything on the 5+ hour drive from her former home to the boarding barn so we were a little concerned. They fought horrible wind and missed a tornado by a few hours - thank goodness they were driving from MO to So. IL - because the tornado hit just east of where daughters school is.

Daughter's spring break will be over this week and she heads back to school on Sunday - she plans on going straight to the barn to see Sawyer - at least these few days will give the mare a chance to settle in before my daughter starts working with her. Hubby says she is a real nice looking horse and has a super sweet personality. She loaded up in extremely windy conditions with just a little urging and took right to the hay bag they had in the trailer. The stopped often because she has not been in a trailer for years and had never been trailered that long. They did say it took her a bit to take the step off of the trailer because her legs seemed tired. But she stepped off and was happy to eat some grass - daughter led her around a bit and groomed her to comfort her and just spend some time with her before they had to put her in her stall and leave. They left her happily munching on hay in her stall.

I get to meet her in a couple of weeks as I make my way to So Il to trim her feet and then to KY to surprise my Dad for his 70th B-day.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@carshon how cool is that? A new horsie!!  Glad they dropped her safely. Can't wait to see pictures and I like her name 
@blue eyed pony Aww that's so cool that you gave a lesson using Ikora, and that all went well. Weren't you like, proud? Because when I let someone ride Tuya I get all happy and proud 
@phantomhorse13 I never been checked by a chiro, maybe I should, right?
Enjoy the breaks the weather gives you the best you can 
@Tazzie I hope you stayed out of the tornado path. That's scary! Lovely good boys  
It's not the wolf teeth, but it was the teeth in general, so you were technically correct 
@rambo99 I like the looks of your fuzzy horses 
@PoptartShop about the whole situation I have 3 words for you: delete, block, forget. As you did the first two already, just forget, don't worry and enjoy your horse - spoil her!! Happy Birthday Promise - and the dinner at parents 

The supplement I was giving Tuya was being so successful - I mean, look at her, lol - that BO is using it too and recommended to my farrier. Well I called the company to make the order, and they have a new policy where they only sell to stores. And no store near me :-( Let's see how I will fix this. 

Basically I just came here for the small rant and wish everyone a great weekend 
I hope my girl will be feeling better too!


----------



## PoptartShop

@carshon awww YAY! I'm so glad she is doing well and is safe, I am sure you are so excited!  You better take pictures! :lol: That is good she will have a chance to settle in too. Sooo exciting!! And the surprise will be fun!
@TuyaGirl oh no about the supplement. :sad: I liked your post because of what you responded to me, not the supplement part. Ugh. I will definitely spoil her! & you're right, just gotta forget it. People really have nothing better to do. Can't let it get to me. That's ridiculous about the supplement, they're going to lose a LOT of customers that way, wow.  I hope there's another supplement just like it, like an alternative or something. Sigh. Always something. You also have a great weekend & enjoy miss Tuya! <3

I confess, this has been a pretty rough workday. One of my coworkers left at like 11, & left me with a ton of crap I shouldn't even be doing, ontop of my OWN work. We had a filing rejected like 4x, just been one of those days. :icon_rolleyes: But, it's Friday...it's actually sunny out, no rain :O Surprisingly! Gonna be a nice weekend too...can't wait to get outta here in an hour & see my girl!!   My now 6yr old! LOL. Giving her tons of treats & apples   I can't wait to ride too. Not having to layer up is gonna be nice!

Have a GREAT weekend everyone!!!!


----------



## carshon

and here is a picture of Sawyer and my daughter Maddi. This is after her 5 hour trailer ride to the boarding barn. BO sent Maddi a text this morning and said Sawyer drank over night and ate her hay. She put her in the indoor arena today because the fields are muddy and she wants her to settle in before being introduced to the 2 horses she will share a paddock with. BO said she is the biggest and stockiest walking horse she has ever seen! Sawyer will be the first buckskin in our family - I think I have owned every other color. Oddly enough none of us are real big fans of buckskin or palomino and the 2 horses my daughter narrowed her search down to were Sawyer (buckskin) and a Gold Champagne (looks palomino but with pink skin and not black) 

Meet Sawyer


----------



## blue eyed pony

@TuyaGirl not really since it was just groundwork/basic handling and she was a difficult pain in the butt (but K said it was fun anyway and if you can handle Ikora on the ground you can handle anything **** so she's a good teacher) but I have a highly experienced friend who might ride her a bit (we will see) and I bet I'll feel super proud then.

My highly experienced friend's fancy young tb has just been diagnosed with a serious spinal issue and though she has other horses, they're a 20yo wb, a 23yo stb and a 2yo wb... so nothing that's really suitable to be in full work. My horse is 7... So I offered her a horse to ride


----------



## JCnGrace

@PoptartShop, HAPPY BIRTHDAY to Promise! Give her an extra hug from me.
@TuyaGirl, are there any local feed stores that could order it for you even though it's not something they normally carry? Wouldn't hurt to ask.
@carshon, beautiful mare for a beautiful young lady!

The horses got a clean bill of foot health from the farrier. YAY! He said he's been seeing a lot of thrush and white line disease from the muddy conditions this winter. Some of the horses were not on their best behavior for me but all were good for the farrier. Thunder & Frecks BOTH walked away from me when they saw me with their halters. What the heck was that all about when they normally willing come and drop their heads into it? I got Thunder stopped by grabbing his tail. LOL Then Flash wanted to nibble on my hands the whole time I was holding him which is not something he normally does plus he knows better than that. Cloud ran outside and hid when it was her turn. And Gamble kept tossing his head while getting his feet trimmed but was holding his legs still. TJ (unsurprising) and Cutter (very surprising) were the good ones. The minis weren't due on this trip so they didn't factor into the equation. I don't know if 2 days of very strong winds had them all acting out of character or what but lets hope it's not the new normal for them, except for Cutter, or I will have to thump some heads.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@PoptartShop I hope that you had a good and relaxing time with your girl, seems like you were needing it after such a busy day at work.
@carshon Aww, Sawyer is so pretty!! Your daughter seems quite happy, which is great. BO seems to be caring and interested in Sawyer's comfort too.
@blue eyed pony That's sweet of you to let your friend ride your mare 
@JCnGrace Lol, your herd's quirks are something  hopefully was just a general silly one time event. Glad all are well from their feet. 
I will try my best to get the supplement, will start making phone calls, we will see...

I wish I had good news about Tuya. But it's actually the opposite. I had a friend coming to let her baby interact with the horses and take some pictures. Went to pick Tuya and she didn't move away. Well of course she didn't. She was very lame on right front. Still brought her up to the baby, which was very heartwarming because baby interacted a lot with her and she kept her head low for him to reach. 
Then I checked her hoof for bruises or something out of the ordinary (farrier had not come yet), that's when BO's son took a look, noticed overgrown bar and went to pick hoof knife. As soon as he took some off, we could see red. Yup, she is having a bout of laminitis. How I wish I was not right :-( I had Danilon at hand, gave her, BO will give her for the next days, and now I am waiting on the farrier. She is not having grain, and the pasture is not that lush, lots of it she won't touch. But I am conflicted about 24/7 turnout. I have almost no sleep in the last 24 hours doing research, and some sources say movement is good, while others say stall rest. She walks without major trouble, and has nothing close to a laminitic stance... 

Now thinking back, it's not the first time she gets lame in Spring. While other mares thrive, my girl must be affected by the grass sugars. 
BO was not very convinced about the whole story (he didn't see the redness in hoof because of dirt), checked for thrush - which she does not seem to have - and said old age. And fat.
But we will keep in touch and the farrier is warned of emergency by him.

Pictures of the sick girl, and her muzzle next to the baby


----------



## JCnGrace

@TuyaGirl, how sweet she was with the baby, so cute! 

So here's my take on the laminitis issue. That grass is very green and it's short which makes it very high in fructose (sugar) at least that's the way it works on the types of grass grown in my corner of the world. I would be putting her in a dry lot and feed mature hay only until she came out of it. While newer opinions seems to be keeping them stalled and even padding their feet I always used the old method of keeping them moving, in the form of freedom to walk around and forced exercise for 15 minutes 2X per day. It always worked for me in the past so when the newer ideas started surfacing I went with the mindset of don't fix what's not broken. My riding pony got to the point she couldn't have grass at all without getting footsore so she had to be dry lotted all the time but until it got to that point I always did as above, plus I cold hosed her feet every day, and I always got it stopped before any damage occurred to her hoof structure, not even stretched laminae.


Since I was meeting a friend for lunch yesterday I did chores before I left because when I get home I'm still full and feel too lazy from it to want to do them after. Well they were all stretched out and snoozing in the sun when I got to the barn so I skipped their grain treat and just put hay out for them figuring they'd find it when they finally woke up and wandered up to get a drink. The dummies didn't, all the hay was still laying there untouched today. Gamble's herd anyway, Frecks & Thunder found theirs. Good thing they still have plenty of dormant grass in their pasture, it kept their bellies full even if doesn't offer as much in the way of nutrition.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@JCnGrace Thank you so much for your input! 
You know, that is the problem: I don't have anything that could even resemble a dry lot  So, short grass is higher in sugar? I've read something about grass that has been chewed by horses already and is growing back being higher on sugar. Those patches are just short, not chewed, omg I can't speak properly and explain it!! Lol!
I actually took her to the arena just for a quick check and she immediately started to trot, so I asked her to stop and she would not, silly girl. But yes, movement sounds just great, as it is related to blood flow. Just has pros and cons atm due to the possible setting.
Hooves were the same temperature, was a hot day and they were not too warm. Cold hosing sounds good too.

Lol those were some confused horses. At least some of them 

Man I am worried sick… That is all I have to confess


----------



## PoptartShop

@JCnGrace thank you  Yay for a clean bill from the farrier!!!  That is a relief. LOL, that is too funny they walked away. Like...mom, I do not want my feet done today!!!! Bahaha. It's like they knew haha.
@TuyaGirl awww poor Tuya. :sad: At least she is in good spirits. She looks good. You guys are in my thoughts. <3 I hope she feels better. I understand you are worried. Let us know what happens with the farrier & everything. She is beautiful. *hugs* It will all be okay. You got this girl! We are all here for you.
@carshon Sawyer is beautiful! Great picture of those two!  I love it!

I confess, Promise did enjoy her birthday.  We also had a great weekend. A girl at my barn took cute pictures of her with a bow on for St. Patrick's day...I figured I'd share. She has a super nice DSLR camera!


----------



## carshon

I want a bow! I just saw posts for a horse Easter Bunny ears - and I loved it. Miss Tillie is a no go for anything weird on her head. Took her long enough to be OK with an ear bonnet!

Weather has been warming up here - but now we have mud! There won't be any riding here for quite awhile. None of the parks open up until April 15 anyway


----------



## phantomhorse13

@JCnGrace : I too always pick the worst checkout line - part of the reason I try hard to do the self checkouts when available. hope you got the trees cleaned up without incident and that momma nature stops knocking them down.

@blue eyed pony : love the description of Ikora being easily offended, therefore a good groundwork horse. looks like they did well together.

@carshon : how exciting for your DD to have a new horse!! Sawyer and Maddi are both lovely.

@PoptartShop : that ex-friend asking you to pay for the pad is just ridiculous. some people have a lot of nerve and no brains! Promise is a very good girl to put up with hats and bows.

@Tazzie : hopefully having Diego's teeth done will fix his bit issues. I wish you were closer, as i would be happy to bring you all my tack to clean! 

@TuyaGirl : my chiropractor is make or break for my back and neck comfort. you really should look into seeing one as maybe it will help you too. so very sorry to hear Tuya is having a bout of laminitis. i hope you get it under control very quickly and before any permanent damage is done.


This weekend was busy, but good. The whole story is in my journal.





























Today, I took Phin and Kestrel out for her first ride off the property!


















I got also Raven out for a bit of in hand work today.









Tomorrow, I hope to get a bit of saddle time, then it will be time to focus on getting the trailer ready.


----------



## blue eyed pony

So after a DISASTROUS ride on the weekend, and a pulled shoe, I decided to focus on groundwork for a little bit. 

Ikora's pretty badly buddy sour, and the right groundwork should (in theory) sort that out... but I wasn't really sure which approach to take, so I asked a couple of people for advice. And now I have a game plan.

K came out again this morning and observed that it was like handling a totally different horse. Ikora was still a bit uppity and looking for her friend to start, but she settled MUCH faster and MUCH more gently. We played around with some liberty work, and you couldn't wipe the smile off K's face when Ikora followed at her shoulder at liberty - ESPECIALLY when Ikora chose to follow her over stopping and standing with me.

I want Ikora to choose to stand with me if I'm standing around, UNLESS someone else is handling her. Someone else was handling her, so I'm delighted! <3


----------



## JCnGrace

@TuyaGirl, I found this link that gives some simple details and doesn't go into a lot of mumbo jumbo.

https://extension.psu.edu/laminitis-risk-increased-by-pasture-grass-sugars

Barring any dry lot maybe you could look into getting something like this.

https://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail.html?pgguid=6CE3F035-7CB3-11D5-A192-00B0D0204AE5

Stalling during the daylight hours and turning her out at night is also another option. 

Good luck, we've all got our fingers crossed that Tuya will be fine and you'll be able to get it figured out. 

OMG @PoptartShop, I needed those pictures of Promise tonight, they made me smile. 

@phantomhorse13, not all of the trees have been cleaned up but we'll get there eventually. How handy is that little dozer? I want one! LOL

@blue eyed pony, glad today's session went much better.

So the reason I needed a smile is because the one sister that spends winters in Phoenix called today to tell me they are going to make it permanent. Except for one nephew that temporarily moved to Illinois but back home now, my whole family has always lived in Indiana. Her and I haven't always gotten along too well but I still don't want her to move that far away. She taught me some pretty good life lessons during my younger years and while they were hard lessons at the time I grew to appreciate them when I got older. So I'm going to share what was probably the best one and a pony plays a minor part in the story so fitting for a horse forum.

Mom always said we never got along because C (her first initial) was too used to being the baby before I came along and stole the spot. As payment for stealing that spot, which I had no control over, she liked to torment me whenever and however she could. 

Anyway, our family used to spend a few weekends during the summer camping with a couple of other families and on Saturday night us kids would load up in a car and go driving around town which was the teen entertainment in that time and in our small rural town. This particular Saturday night C was driving and given that she had her drivers license I'm going to say I was 9 or 10 at the time, I never remember my exact age during events and can only figure out the time frame by what was going on at the time. When I went to get in the car she started to take off, stopped for me to get in and then pulled the same stunt. I turned around and started walking away, she's hollering at me that she promises not to do it again and since the parents weren't paying any attention I flipped her the bird and kept walking. LOL Mom hears the commotion and sticks her head out the trailer door to see what's going on and I tell her I'm not going. Nothing else, in my family it was a cardinal sin to tattle but C was hollering that she had promised me she wasn't going to take off when I tried to get in so I'm sure mom got the gist of what was going on. Mom said she'd stand there and make sure C let me in the car but I'd already seen the writing on the wall and knew how the whole evening would go so I still refused. 

Not too much longer after that the parents are in the trailer playing euchre and I'm sitting by the fire, playing in it I'm sure, when here comes the love of my life on a pony with his dad leading him. SWOON All those years we'd been going there to camp and I never knew the guy who owned it was Scott's grandpa. Now at this age I was more than capable of riding on my own but when his dad asked me if I wanted him to put me up behind Scott while he led us around you can bet I was all for it. Pony starts bucking, Scott and I fall off and I land smack dab on top of him. Turns out the pony didn't ride double so that was the end of me getting sit behind Scott with my arms around him but I still got a ride with his dad leading me. While I was no dummy about the original opportunity I was dumb enough to point out that he was the one on the bottom when Scott tried to make us falling off my fault. LOL 

It was all good, he still stayed and spent the entire evening hanging out with me. We explored the woods, played in the river catching crawdads, roasted marshmallows over the fire, you know the typical things two young lovers did. Ha ha, I'm kidding about the young lovers, he never liked me in that way or at least he always said he didn't when I asked him because there again when you're that young you just ask instead of waiting for them to tell you. His dad always called me Scottie's girlfriend whenever I saw him though so who knows. Maybe it was just because he knew I liked Scott or maybe Scott really did like me and just wouldn't say he did because he didn't want to be teased about it. That's not the point anyway, the point is I ended up having a wonderful time.

Life lesson was you don't have to go along with the crowd to have a good time. And of course about getting the last laugh because while I was having the time of my life and not giving a thought to what all the other kids were doing, my sister was probably miserable all evening wondering about what kind of trouble she was going to be in when they all got back. She was even more teed off when she found out how I spent my time so forgot the tattling rule and ratted me out for giving her the finger. The look on her face when mom told her she didn't blame me for doing it cause she would have given her the finger too, was the icing on my cake. LOL


----------



## blue eyed pony

Thanks @JCnGrace  

I confess (reluctantly) that my impulse control needs so much work... My favourite brand of saddle pads is on sale half price in a few colours, so of course I bought two colours I've had my eye on for a while...


----------



## TuyaGirl

@JCnGrace Thank you so much for the links. That's the idea I had about it, because I like to read and learn, but this article explains it quite simple. About the grazing muzzle, I never saw it in here, and thinking that Tuya would bang her head on walls to get rid of the fly mask, I assume it would not go too well :-( 
I will discuss the stabled during the day option with BO though, thank you once again!
I understand that you got upset about your sister moving permanently. She is family, putting appart some issues you might have had... That was a very good read, at about the middle of the story I thought about it too: how you were having a great time by staying and how your sister should be feeling. Like a little karma comeback 
@blue eyed pony So you had a dragon ride or so? Glad groundwork did wonders. Yeah, I bet you were all happy when Ikora followed K. And what colors did you choose for the new pads? 
@PoptartShop Aww Promise looks adorable with the bow  And the hat. It's so cool that she is so laidback. Tuya could handle the rein deer horns and a go pro attached to her briddle once, and that was it. She bangs her head on walls to get rid of the fly mask, lol. No, not lol, really 
Thank you so much for your supportive words, that means a lot to me. For real. 
@phantomhorse13 what a cute, stocky horse! Glad you got to ride outside the property, it is about time, since it sounds Winter hit hard around there. Wow, Kestrel is growing bigger by the day 
Thank you so much for advice and nice words on my girl.

It is in times like this that I hate to be so far from the barn. I wish I could see Tuya every day. But between a fortune to have a horse stalled 24/7 and such a reasonable price to have her happy, I would not think twice again. Plus I won a second family there. 
Thank you so much once again, you are amazing people and I love you!

Have a nice day


----------



## blue eyed pony

@TuyaGirl yes you could say that!

I've got weatherbeeta Elite pads on the way, one in Lake and the other Ice Green. Lake is a lovely deep blue-green and ice green is lighter&brighter and also beautiful. It's almost mint but not quite.


----------



## JCnGrace

@TuyaGirl, you're welcome, I hope it helped. I bet it is frustrating to not have Tuya closer but I think you're doing the right thing for her by keeping her at a place she can have turnout and be a horse. 

I'm sure sis was worried about what was going to happen to her but I can assure you she didn't feel the least little bit bad about leaving me behind. I'm surprised we both survived the years we were the only ones left at home without our older sisters there running interference. Thank goodness it wasn't very many since she got married at 17. I may have not ever been big enough to get physical revenge on her but I had a pretty smart mouth on me. What she hated more than anything was to be told she was adopted because she didn't look like the rest of us, I told her often. LOL
@blue eyed pony, I can't wait to see your new pads, I love green on a horse.

Today would have been a perfect day to ride weather wise but it was also perfect for tree removal. Guess which one I had to do? BLECH! There was a time I would have had the energy to do both but those days are long since past. I had to come in and soak in a hot bath afterwards. Hubby even fixed supper...well he fried some smoked sausage for sandwiches but the pasta salad and baked beans were left overs from our supper last night. LOL


----------



## blue eyed pony

@JCnGrace - ice green will probably be the first I put on because I just found a top that SHOULD match it quite well in a thrift store today for $6!!!!

I also FINALLY found a top that's an acceptable match for my tangerine pad... $5 brand new with tags.
I love thrift shopping.


----------



## Werecat

I confess I work way too much, and don't have enough time anymore for me, or what makes me happy. I really want to get a second dog as my sweet jack russell is aging, and battling health issues, but I keep getting stressed about it because "DO I have the time?" and in reality, probably do, even though I work full-time (from home), and have 3 contracts on the side that sometimes fill ALL my free time  *big breath*. I spread myself too thin when it comes to work.


----------



## blue eyed pony

@Werecat that's a tough position to find yourself in  my beautiful dogs are old too, but not like ancient old yet - they're 8 and 10.5 - and I keep thinking maybe I should go on a waiting list for a puppy (I want a breed that does not turn up in shelters here so I have no choice but to buy from an ethical breeder) but then my one girl won't tolerate puppy antics so if I end up being selected to get a pup before she passes I'll be SOL. So I'm waiting.

Do bear in mind that ethical breeders often do have wait lists and they can be quite long, so unless you want a shelter dog, looking for a breeder now won't necessarily mean getting a puppy right away.
If you look for a breeder please look for one that does all the recommended health testing for their breed, breeds purebreds (nothing against mutts but VERY few are ethically bred), and titles their dogs in _something_ (CGC counts for nothing, it's literally just proof the dog is a decent companion). Ideally conformation AND something else, some dog sport - because a quality dog should be both beautiful and functional.


----------



## Werecat

blue eyed pony said:


> @Werecat that's a tough position to find yourself in  my beautiful dogs are old too, but not like ancient old yet - they're 8 and 10.5 - and I keep thinking maybe I should go on a waiting list for a puppy (I want a breed that does not turn up in shelters here so I have no choice but to buy from an ethical breeder) but then my one girl won't tolerate puppy antics so if I end up being selected to get a pup before she passes I'll be SOL. So I'm waiting.
> 
> 
> 
> Do bear in mind that ethical breeders often do have wait lists and they can be quite long, so unless you want a shelter dog, looking for a breeder now won't necessarily mean getting a puppy right away.
> 
> If you look for a breeder please look for one that does all the recommended health testing for their breed, breeds purebreds (nothing against mutts but VERY few are ethically bred), and titles their dogs in _something_ (CGC counts for nothing, it's literally just proof the dog is a decent companion). Ideally conformation AND something else, some dog sport - because a quality dog should be both beautiful and functional.




Oh yes, it’s something I’ve been battling with for the last year and a half. I adore my dog and want him to be happy. When he fell ill back in April of last year and got worse in October before we figured out the right medication, I put the search on hold. Now that he seems stable and tolerates my friend’s puppy (though sometimes he really does want to be left alone), I decided an adult
Dog would be better... maybe. So I got on the waiting list for a breed specific rescue. Now I’m antsy because I haven’t gotten a match yet, and it seems a lot of their current dogs have issues due to coming from a big hoarder situation and we’re never socialized until they got into their fosters. Anyway, I’ve been looking at good breeders for a while and have a few narrowed down, and they provide xrays and health testing, etc. definitely would never buy from a backyard breeder or anything like that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blue eyed pony

@Werecat fantastic!  

Lots of horse people only know how to avoid horse backyard breeders, which is sad because I'd LOVE to see more well-bred, well-socialised, stable dogs at barns and shows!


----------



## blue eyed pony

So I knew it wasn't an exact match but it looks better than coral did  

Today is Mum's birthday, so she finally used her birthday gift 
And Hippo demonstrates her epic side eye


----------



## PoptartShop

@blue eyed pony Great pictures!  I'm glad she liked the gift. Hippo is so cute too! They both look great. Nothing better than new saddlepads, especially colorful ones!
@Werecat I hope you can find some free time soon. I know it's hard, you are probably very overwhelmed. :sad: At least you got on a waiting list though, that is exciting. I hope you get a match. And yes, definitely stay away from backyard breeders!!
@JCnGrace aw I'm glad they made you smile. I am sorry to hear that about your sister moving. :sad: I know that is hard. I agree, you don't have to go along with the crowd to have a good time. That is very true. Karma indeed. :lol: Very good story. It definitely makes you think, & that is a very good life lesson. UGH about the tree removal.  I'm sure you'd rather be riding! But a nice hot bath sounds relaxing. I need one of those myself. :lol: Plus dinner cooked for you? Sounds perfect!!!
@TuyaGirl thank you  Yeah, it took a few tries to get her to stay still, believe me. LOL. & anytime. <3 I know it is hard being far away from the barn. Ugh. Hang in there, you got this. We love you too!

I confess, I am having a weird week at work so far. Monday, I spilled water all over my desk...yesterday, I spilled my decaf coffee all over my desk & office phone...sigh. :icon_rolleyes: Just one of those weeks. Hopefully today I don't spill anything. I need a sippy cup, I swear! LOL.
Going riding tonight, my BO is gonna give me a 30min refresher lesson so that shall be fun. Always something to work on! 
But in two weeks I'm taking Promise to a new trainer for a lesson, so I'm super excited for that. It's only 30mins away from the barn so it won't take forever to get there each lesson lol. Probably will take a lesson once a month if I can. The new trainer is expensive but she's worth it. 

Nothing much to update...happy Humpday!!! Halfway there!


----------



## rambo99

Been busy so haven't posted on here for a bit. Riding season is underway so have been going riding, dirt road is getting melted off still some ice & slush but it's rideable,went riding yesterday was a beautiful day. Can't ride power line yet as the snow banks are just to high yet so riding along the highway to get to dirt road. My horse was a total butt head yesterday once we turn for home he speeds way up then gets spooky. So had to have a few CTJ meetings out on dirt road he got all sweated up but finally figured out his being a jerk doesn't work. Had one last i'm going to be in a hurry just before we got to highway.I took him through the snow bank and onto the power line and made his butt work. He then calmly walk down dirt road. 


Think whatever was going on with my boy being stiff resolved, because he has been fine last couple of days,and he's been pretty full of it. With the snow melting all the sins of the barnyard are showing up massive amount of wasted hay everywhere. One corral gate still can't be closed do to snow/ice poop and hay build up in front of it. At least the buried fence lines are re appearing again still have a lot of snow yet to melt. Have some massive puddles that are 2 feet deep so ground must still have frost yet. Spring is slowly getting underway looking a bit more hopeful at least. Boys are shedding like mad and i can see on my horse his summer coat is coming in under his winter coat. Here are some pictures from our ride yesterday.


----------



## JCnGrace

@Werecat, taking a little time for yourself is important so try not to stretch yourself so thin you don't have time to recharge your batteries. Dogs do take a lot of time but the love and devotion they show us more than makes up for it. I hope you get matched up with one soon. We seem to always have a stray show up or someone needing to rehome their dog about the time we're needing one. The one we have now was a stray and we couldn't have asked for a better one even though we've spoiled him rotten. 
@blue eyed pony, good find! I love Hippo's name. Does she love water like her namesake? It would have been a fitting name for JC because he loved to lay down in any water he could find.
@PoptartShop, I laughed at the image of you in a professional office wearing a suit or dress and having a sippy cup sitting on your desk. Reminded me of the Haribo gummy bears commercial. LOL I must drop food all the time, I found a kernel of popcorn and a red hot in my recliner today.

Is the new trainer for Promise or lessons for you? You'll have to keep us posted on the experience. 
@rambo99, glad your horse's issues have cleared up. LOL at saying spring is underway when you still have all that snow. 

Speaking of spoiled rotten, just since I have started typing this Mr. Rotten Rottie has had to go out and then back in and now he's groaning for a midnight snack. Once he gets that he'll want fresh water in his bucket because what is in there has had time to heat to room temperature and he wants cold. Then he'll be ready to get in his bed and settle in for the night. Thankfully his bed is not in my bed, he snores! LOL


----------



## blue eyed pony

@JCnGrace no she hates it **** 
Her full name is Hippolyte, after the Amazon queen. It means 'multitudes of horses'. But I call her hippopotapony because she is SO FAT she's shaped like one


----------



## Werecat

blue eyed pony said:


> @Werecat fantastic!
> 
> Lots of horse people only know how to avoid horse backyard breeders, which is sad because I'd LOVE to see more well-bred, well-socialised, stable dogs at barns and shows!


 @Blueeyedpony, yes it's one of the reasons I want to purchase from a proper breeder that uses lines that I need for my goal; a good farm dog (aka one that doesn't want to maul my cats or horses) that I can teach recall to, come with us on trail rides, is respectful of other dogs and will engage in play, but not force it on a dog that doesn't want it, and that will be my companion. I want to do obedience and I started doing some agility with my friend's dog, which is a lot of fun. Not sure if it's something I'd have the time for as far as getting serious and competing, but it's a lot of fun when we get to do it. What is more important to me than any sport it could potentially do, is be protective of the house and myself in the event of an intruder. I live alone on my farm, and I do get nervous at the thought of someone coming up onto the property when I'm in the barn and hurting me. I live in a "safe" area, but what is safe anymore, anything can happen.

I've had experience with German Shepherds which is why I like them and wanted to get one. I have more experience with a shepherd than any other large breed, and I feel like potentially get a puppy (even though I didn't want one lol, but love the benefits of raising your own puppy), would probably be best for me. After expressing my difficulty with rescues and then finding a breeder (though there is an amazing breeder just 50 minutes away I can get on her list for), my friend up in NJ has a littler of berger blanc suisse that are 4 weeks old, and she still has a few open spots with my choice of male or female. I hate to have a dog be sent via plane, but one of the other puppies is already sold and flying out as soon as it's time for him to go to his new home. The mother of the puppies has the EXACT temperament I want, to a T, and the father is incredibly amazing as well. Those pups are pricey but I'd at least know what I am getting as far as its history.

Sadly the dog I had hoped to get from the rescue, of course, when they finally got back to me (I was already approved to adopt) several days later, said he was pending adoption... they offered a female who is much smaller, and a little older, and has been I believe heart worm positive, which worries me. The more I think about it, I think I may get a puppy from my friend's litter. I asked the rescue what the story was on that dog and if there are others that match my profile, to please let me know. I just wish they didn't keep me hanging for days on each email response... They worked fast to get my application processed and all my references checked (and my friends said the interviews were at least 40 minutes each).

This is the perfect time for me to get a puppy (or an adult dog of course), it's cool out, winter is finally over, I'm starting to think about cutting back on contract work so that I can enjoy my summer, and just have to worry about my full-time work. But we'll see, usually my contracts naturally slow down from time to time on their own, and never stay crazy busy for long periods of time (usually).

@JCnGrace you are so right! And that's what I keep telling myself. Plus if I do get a puppy, my dog is extremely good at setting boundaries so I'm hoping that the puppy would grow up with respect for him... with the rescue I had to heavily limit what I can even qualify for, because the dogs have to be proven to be gentle with small dogs.


----------



## blue eyed pony

@Werecat - those BBS puppies sound like they would fit the bill! BBS are very similar to German Shepherds, so if a German suits you, a Swiss should too  

Flying puppies is more commonplace than you might think - just pick a pet transport company that has excellent reviews


----------



## PoptartShop

@rambo99 I'm glad the issues are resolved with your boy, that is good to hear. 
I hope that snow melts fast!! Glad you got to ride 
@JCnGrace LOL seriously, I really do need a sippy cup. :lol: Omg I probably have so many kernels of popcorn in my couch. 
The lessons are for both of us really! Together. It'll help us both improve.  

I confess, I'm so happy it's Friday...whew! 
It's SO windy & rainy today...well, it was...just looked outside & it's sunny...but still windy. Tomorrow it'll be windy too. Ugh. Not a fan LOL.

TGIF!!!!!!


----------



## Werecat

I confess I am SO happy it's Friday, but I put in so many hours late last night, I may cut out early today to get the weekend started. We're supposed to ride tomorrow, yay! Just a neighborhood ride, but still a ride, none-the-less. Also reached out to a quality (really good quality, actually) German Shepherd breeder explaining what I'm looking for, so hoping to hear back. They came highly recommended by several shepherd people I know and trust. I figure I have better options if I'm not putting all my eggs in one basket, too.


----------



## PoptartShop

@Werecat yay for riding!  Fingers crossed you get good news from the German Shepard breeder. Enjoy your ride!!

I don't really have any weekend plans (what else is new?). Just riding, & I am going to work more on our canter.  I've been doing trot work for months now, it's time to work on the canter!  I've cantered on trails of course, but in the arena it's a lot different. 

I'm hoping I get out of here early since my boss is on vaca & it's kinda slow in the office today...we shall see. But have a great weekend everyone!!!


----------



## carshon

@Werecat I know a lady that breeds shepherds try to find four leaf farm on the book of faces- she has some exceptionally gorgeous dogs and her puppies are raised around horses



I confess it looks like DD new horse will not be able to use her dressage saddle. Not happy about that - as it means a new saddle which means more money. And she really likes her Ascot saddle. Ugghhh! Saddle shopping is almost as bad as horse shopping


----------



## JCnGrace

@blue eyed pony, I wondered about her size being the reason too, just didn't want to offend. I have two that would qualify based on weight issue myself. I don't think they lost one ounce over the winter. 

@Werecat, I love a good German Shepherd and think they'd be good for what you want. I'm not familiar with the other breed your friend raises. Saying that, I've never had a dog no matter what breed that was good at protecting me or even alerting us to visitors, they always turn out to be people lovers. The only thing they wanted to protect was the yard from the horses so would bark like crazy anytime the horses came near the fence. The chow/malamute was good at keeping coyotes off the place but the dog I have now is perfectly willing to be their friend.

Enjoy your ride!

@PoptartShop, it was a little breezy here today but not bad enough that you walk out to go ride and say "OH HECK NO!" It was a bit chilly though. As late as it's getting I hope we don't go straight from winter into hot summer temps. No plans = more time to hang out with the lovely Miss Promise. How's your BF doing on his journey with horses?

@carshon, WORSE than horse shopping. Took me a few years to find my last "real" saddle but that may be because I was looking for a black leather western saddle when black wasn't the in thing. Do you ride English or Western? I guess I just assumed Western since you trail ride. I'm asking because if you do both I'm wondering if it's harder to fit an English saddle than a Western?


All the time I was typing I was trying to think up of anything that was remotely interesting about my day that I could share. I got nada, nothing, zilch. LOL

@Tazzie, where are you? We need an Izzie and Diego story.

@Caledonian, I hope you are just busy and that your dad hasn't taken a turn for the worse. You're in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## blue eyed pony

@JCnGrace she's not mine so it wouldn't bother me either way hahah!


----------



## JCnGrace

I did have something to report yesterday and forgot about it. Raked a bunch of loose hay out of the loft into the herd of 5's lean-to. At first they're all standing around munching on it but one by one they leave it to go outside to the flakes of hay I've put out. Flash was the last man standing and decided before he left it would be a good idea to pee on it so no one else would come back and eat it. LOL

Today we hauled hay over to the barn the minis use during the summer months, 18 bales so not too hard of a chore. It was a nice sunny day and warm. I started out in a long sleeve T and hoodie but shed the jacket pretty quick and soon after that the sleeves rolled up on the T-shirt and was still hot. Hubby is wearing a T-shirt, flannel shirt, his winter Carhart coat, gloves and a sock hat. I don't know how he wasn't burning up, I swear the man must not have any blood circulating through his body. Then it was time to lead the minis up. Majik was eager to go and if he was a little bigger would be able to pull me up the hill. LOL In two days max he'll be begging to come back to their winter home. I think they miss their cat as much as she misses them when they are up there. Instead of staying in the barn she'll start hanging out on the back deck and constantly meow for attention. 

After getting their halters off I'm inside the barn and hear hubby pull up on the 4-wheeler. Which already had the little trailer hitched to it from moving hay, by the way. I holler at him to bring their stuff (water trough and feed which is kept in two 5 gallon buckets with lids) around back. Well heavens, he didn't bring that stuff just came to pick me up so I could go back and get it. GRRRR....I'm not the one that wants the minis moved around in the first place! I made him take me out for pizza for that little stunt. LOL Got my powerball and lottery tickets while we were out. Not that I believe I'll hit the jackpot on either but I'd be happy if I won a little.

We were talking on the way home about what a PITA life would become if we did hit it big. We like living in anonymity! First things first, a gate would immediately go in at the driveway. There's already fence lining each side of it so we're ahead of the game there.


----------



## TuyaGirl

Hi!!

Work has been absolutely insane, and to add my boss has been in a terrible mood, so yeah... I am behind again 
I will try to come back and reply, so as I don't look selfish  I just wanted to share my weekend, as it's the barn time

Saturday, as soon as i arrived to the barn, I was told BO's daughter was leading a tourist trail ride to the beach and around the village, so I immediately started helping with brushing and tacking the horses, 4 total, including the palomino rescue that is now ready to work. And what a lovely calm girl she is! 
BO got a great deal, because he is now working in partnership with a local hotel, that offers a pack that includes horse rides. The only thing is that he lacks to speak other languages, but as I was there I could help. The riders were from england, were such nice and fun ladies! The helmet cover of one of them cracked me up: it had unicorns all over with rainbows, and a pink trinket (?) on top.
Long story short I ended up following them with BO in his car, so as I could help with something needed(his daughter is very shy and does not speak a lot english as well). Appart some stupid people on the beach that instead of calling their dogs (one of them was a Great Dane) started taking pictures of the horses and the dogs chased them, causing a minor spook, all went perfectly well.
And on the way back I got BO another customer, a french guy that is coming on wednesday with his girlfriend, that had a mustang and he wanted to make her a surprise. Said guy followed us to the barn to check location, and we had a lovely chat.
BO watched me being all social and nice with them, my at ease english (thanks HF, lol), and ended up saying he wished I lived closer. Maybe one day, who knows? I would love to! 

After the tourists left, I got to ride his daughter's mare (she rode another mare), and we did a short but really nice ride  They were really thankfull, and that felt really good

About Tuya, I asked BO what had the farrier said, unfortunately BO was not present when he did the job, but the feedback is he didn't notice blood, and that he barely touch the sole at the toe, and left the heels a tad high on purpose. The toe part is ok and fair, but the heel... I don't know, as they reverted back to being underrun, after 4 weeks left alone. I will try to attach a picture when I have the time. 
I thought of doing a more agressive mustang roll Sunday morning, brought her to the run-in area from the pasture so as she would not stress too much, tied her up somehwere, and nothing hapenned because her feet are so hard that the rasp barely scratch them. Plus she is with a pony, and the filly is now more friendly, and they were everywhere all over us!! There was a time I was holding Tuya's hoof, so I was bending, and the pony kept nibling my ****!! Lol!

Appart from that BO told me Tuya spends a lot of time in the 'run-in' area, it has shade and a big feeder with 24/7 hay available, no grass, so that's a good thing. She is still lame though, maybe a tad better, but is in high spirits. Yesterday they were all under the shade area, and the pony came to say hi. I was scratching her neck, and Tuya was watching us close. So she started making faces, came and bit the pony on the butt  What a character!! Lol!

Have a nice Monday everyone!!


----------



## TuyaGirl

I hope it works
Forgot to say that she holds both hooves up for me, of course one more time than other, but it's a good sign that I don't even have to insist, she immediately gives me.


----------



## carshon

@JCnGrace I ride in a Tucker River Plantation saddle (kind of like an Ausie saddle) but used to ride in a western saddle. My daughter (who the saddle is for) prefers to trail ride in a dressage saddle. She has a western saddle but it makes her feel really confined and she really wants another dressage saddle or an AP English saddle. I did ride English and western both until High School (to be fair I mostly rode bareback) but rode mostly western after my kids were born.

Saddle shopping not going well. I have never seen daughters horse and daughter is not good as describing what she wants or how wide tree should be. I get to meet her mare Sawyer for the first time this weekend.


----------



## Tazzie

@PoptartShop, the HWTBS cleared it up FINALLY. I was so tired of it. And thank you! I love pictures of my babies together! And Nick has been riding a bit more too. It makes me happy! Happy belated birthday to Promise <3 love her birthday pictures! Yay for lessons! And getting to ride!

@JCnGrace, I love watch Syd and Izzie interact. It's always so sweet! And haha! Nosy and in your pocket personality? Oh my gosh, that story with your sister! HAHA! That really cracked me up! I'm sorry she's staying permanently in AZ though :/ both of my brothers are back home in Michigan, and it's hard. One of them MIGHT move to Charleston, which Nick is hoping does happen. He'd be closer to us at least... sorry about going MIA! My photo thing was down! And last week was a little crazy here! Shame on hubby for coming to get you instead of just doing the job! I'd have made Nick take me for pizza if he did that too! And haha! We always joke we'd love to win. I'd keep my job though because I couldn't stand being home all the time!

@TuyaGirl, thankfully no tornadoes hit here! Still scary though! And yes! Now to work on the behavioral issues that came from that. Slowly but surely. I hope you can get that supplement! How annoying!! Poor Tuya. I hope she feels better soon. You got a lot of good suggestions from people on here though. Sounds like an eventful weekend! I hope Tuya feels better soon though, poor girl!

@carshon, Sawyer is beautiful! I hear ya on the saddle. Diego is getting a new saddle at Equine Affaire from our saddle fitter... to the tune of $2500 because Nick LOVES my Jeffries saddle and wants that. There aren't too many of those around since it's an "unknown brand", but it's one of the most comfortable saddles I've ever sat in.

@phantomhorse13, we are dealing with some behavioral issues that stemmed from that, but little by little we are resolving them. Hopefully soon they will be resolved altogether. And haha! I don't mind cleaning tack when it's gross out. I'd bring all of mine home and wash it if I wasn't so lazy at the same time lol that paint sure is a looker!

@Werecat, I vote yes to another dog! I hope you got to ride your handsome boy <3

@rambo99, yay for getting to ride more! I hate when horses decide to be naughty! I'm glad your boy seems less stiff though! That's always nice!


Last week was crazy. We had our first show on the 17th, and it went as badly as expected. We honestly knew it'd be bad, but we didn't anticipate Izzie making it worse. We made the people watching gasp with her above the ground antics. I was heavily annoyed, so the show was a bust to say the least.

Nick and Diego did their first ever trail in hand though (under a different judge; the judge of the other part is the reason we knew the show would be bad). They took third out of four, so I was SUPER proud. The judge let him school it quickly first, and then judged the second go. I told the judge he'd never seen a trail course, let alone show one. She was pleased with how they did 






Before the show, Diego became a full member of the family by having a bath in the garage haha!
























Why yes, my horses DO have personalized hay bags 



















They were incredibly adorable though at the show!




























We got some serious ride time in last week, which was amazing! Izzie has gotten bored just doing plain old walk trot, and I'm not bold enough to canter her bareback. So we added back in shoulder in, haunches in, and half pass with the complete understanding that she does not have the strength or fitness to do much of it. She's much happier having something else to keep her mind on though! Nick has been hopping on her to start with while I work his boy, and then legging me up onto her for her work. It seems to be working well!










Diego seems to have some residual behavioral issues from the teeth, but nothing consistent work isn't lessening. Every ride he's getting more relaxed and happier, so I have hope once he gets his own saddle that fits better he'll be much happier!

We took a hack last Friday as a mind reset day. Nick enjoyed playing with his baby 






They've also been practicing going through the creek both in hand and under saddle. He gets a bit anxious, but he's doing better with praise and release.











We took them to a vaccine clinic held by my local club Saturday, so we are all caught up on that! Spent time with them while Nick went and grabbed the truck and trailer 














































Got another ride in yesterday before the rain returned (again... as though we didn't have enough rain). Izzie had some neck soreness from the vaccines, so I wasn't pushing her much. Nick rode Diego after I did, and they looked pretty darn good! Diego isn't totally steady this direction (it's his stiff way), and Nick is also learning, so be nice!






Who knows when I'll ride again since it's been raining all day.


----------



## JCnGrace

@TuyaGirl, wouldn't it be nice if BO's tourist trails grew to the point he could hire you as a full time employee and get you away from that nasty boss you have to deal with? Yay for no laminitis!
@Tazzie, WELCOME BACK! Congrats to Nick for getting out there and showing Diego! What, no videos of Izzie doing her impression of a Lipizzaner? LOL As frustrating as it probably was for you don't forget it was the first show of the season and our winter greatly deterred any real training time so don't be too upset. We've got rain too, just when the ground was firming up a little and now it's back to MUD. 

Today I must have grabbed a flake of hay just right to have a stem pierce my finger tip. Enough that it is still sore and has a bruise around it. Oh well, better my finger than the mouth of one of the horses. 

I finally remembered to check my lottery numbers today. Nothing on Powerball but I won 4 bucks on the Hoosier Lottery ticket. I don't think we need to put a gate up at the end of the driveway for that. LOL


----------



## blue eyed pony

My horse has a serially overdramatic way of pointing out issues in my portable electric fence setups. Every single time there's an issue with the fence, she WILL pull the whole entire thing down, snap the electrobraid, take some hair off and bend a tread-in or two in the process. Every bloody time.

So I got to the paddock yesterday to find the portable fence on the ground, tread-ins ALL OVER the paddock, and one bent literally in half in the middle. Clearly miss 600kg stomped on that one because there's no way it'd bend THERE from her just hitting the fence.

SUPER lucky she didn't hurt herself seriously - that portable fence was supposed to be keeping her off a pretty dangerous section of permanent fence. Sigh. Turns out the electrics weren't even ON because of the way we had it set up.

So I re-ran it all and made **** SURE it was working (ow lol). She touched it. CRACK. She didn't go near it again. :lol:

On an entirely unrelated note, it's maaaaaaail daaaaaaaaaaaay!


----------



## blue eyed pony

It's so hard to photograph this colour! It either photographs more blue or more green than it is. These photos are relatively close to the actual colour. 

But I love it so much <3


----------



## carshon

that color looks great on her


----------



## PoptartShop

@JCnGrace well, he actually got a horse back in November, but he didn't want me to tell anyone in case it didn't work out. Long story short, she's a 4yr old TB. She's a really good girl, I've ridden her before & she has been working with the trainer for awhile. He wanted to get on her, and the first lesson he had went pretty well. The second time around, not so well...he had a bad fall. Lack of experience, and now he is just going to ride lesson horses until further notice. Which he understands and is OK with, thank goodness. He is very interested in learning. But we are doing groundwork with her right now. We will see how it goes. They do have a good bond, and he doesn't want to give up, so that's a good thing. Just taking it step by step. Oh gosh, what was the hubs thinking?! :lol: I would've made him get me pizza too after all that haha. Yum! 
@blue eyed pony love that color!  Looks great. Glad she didn't hurt herself on that fence, whew. :lol: Hopefully learned her lesson!
@TuyaGirl sorry work has been crappy for you. :sad: *hugs* I know the feeling. Aw, that sounds like a nice day. I'm glad you could help him out. Your English is very good I think!
I hope Tuya starts to feel better soon. Poor girl.  It's good she is in high spirits though. Very good sign that she gives it right to you. What a good girl. The pony sounds like such a character too! 
@Tazzie welcome back!  Aww, don't feel too down about the first show. It's been a rough winter. They are sooo cute, I love the pictures of them laying down at the show. I love their personalized hay nets. <3 I'm so happy to see Nick and Diego! They look so good!  It will be nice once he gets a saddle that fits though. I'm glad he is improving. Pressure & release is KEY! Ugh about the rain again. :sad: I know you are so over it!
@carshon saddle shopping is a PITA, it's really trial & error. Hopefully she can do a trial on a few saddles. How did meeting Sawyer go?!

I confess, I'm crazy busy at work, but I hope everyone's week is going well so far...even though it's ONLY Tuesday. LOL.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@Tazzie Hi!! Long time no see!! 
No bad show, just a chance to get horses used to that routine once again. A training experience  Just like going to a showjumping competition for the first time just to get horses used to it, no matter the placing.
How cute are they all comfy laying down? 
Glad to hear about Diego's improvement on the creek crossing, and that he is more and more relaxed. Also that vaccines went well.
I hope that the weather allows you to ride soon!
@carshon it will help to access the sadlle measurements when you get to meet Sawyer in person I think. Good luck!
@JCnGrace That would be fantastic!! But I cannot hold on to that, so as I don't get high expectations and then high disappointment. Time will tell. 
Ahah, lol on the 4 bucks and the gate  Well, it's more than I ever won, can you believe that? I don't play much though.
@blue eyed pony Glad your mare did not get hurt on the fence. She looks amazing in such color!
@PoptartShop WAIT!!! Yout BF has got a horse??? OMG CONGRATS!!!! 
Falls happen, even with more experienced riders, I hope that said horse comes along just fine and you work through that. The fact that they seem to have a good bond is half way through the process. What's her name? 
Aww thanks! Yes, the pony is something!!  So sweet. I will share some pictures when I have the chance, I promise

Yesterday I spent all night trying to teach the basics to BO's daughter on how to help with the couple that is coming today for the ride. Poor girl was so lost! I hope all goes well. She was very thankful, which made me feel quite well 
Then I will tell you how it went. I mean I hope they show up, sometimes people just fail at last minute


----------



## blue eyed pony

Cranky mare today, I think I need to do something about getting a saddle fitter out, but I finally got ridden photos with the ice green!

The shirt is so unflattering...
And excitingly my FAVOURITE TIGHTS have green dots almost the exact same colour, so I can wear them and not commit crimes against matchy


----------



## carshon

@blue eyed pony I love the matching pad and shirts. When I do this my daughter (who is 19) absolutely has a fit! She hates it!. I have a shirt and ear bonnet for Tillie that match my saddle pad exactly and she hates it when I wear it. But I think it is cute (maybe she doesn't like it because I am 48yrs old and trying to match my horse)


----------



## PoptartShop

@TuyaGirl yes! Her name is River.  She's a big girl, like 16.3 lol already. She's pretty powerful. Yeah, he honestly doesn't wanna give up on her. Which is great. But I know people are gonna say 'you took on too much' but he is willing to do whatever it takes. He's not in a rush. He said if he has to do groundwork with her for a year that's totally OK. I'm also a good resource since I have experience. So between the two of us and the trainer, I think it will work out OK in the end. Exactly, they really do have a good bond so far. Aww, that's so nice of you.  I hope they show up too! Let us know!


----------



## Tazzie

@JCnGrace, no one has ever caught Izzie acting like that on film :lol: Nick honestly got so annoyed with her he quit watching after the first direction... and second was worse. I was rather annoyed with her. But such is life. She's in full work now to trim down and tone up, so we'll see how the rest of the season goes! And I'm SO proud of him for that! Incredibly proud  I told him it was worth doing it, and I think he's even more keen to do more. Just got to bring our obstacles down and start working both on them. And yeah, I just always feel defeated when I talk about how fantastic Izzie has been doing, and then she bombs that badly. We'll get it together one of these years. Ouch about the hay though!!
@PoptartShop, I'm trying. I just hope the next one is better so I don't look like I'm just talking about how great she'd been doing when in reality she's not. I do need to start just straight up lunging her before I ride though since I'm not cantering currently. She could use a bit more work that way. I love their hay nets though! It's such a small thing, but they make me so happy! And yes! I'm proud of them  the rain isn't getting me down like it had been honestly. We're at least at a point where when it does rain, it dries out in a day or two. So I'm not down for weeks on end like I was. And yeah, this week is dragging on...
@TuyaGirl, Izzie just has those days. One day I just hope she grows out of it. We had hoped she WAS growing up, so we don't know why she reacted this way. She drives me crazy most days... and they were awfully comfy! I'm just glad Diego settled down so well! And yes! Very glad he's calmed down with that stuff  thankfully we can ride tonight and tomorrow, woohoo! I don't mind the rain when it dries out as fast as it has. Like, we will need rain to grow hay... but I don't want to be drenched all the time! That was nice of you to help! I hope it all goes well!


Haven't gotten to ride since Sunday. Rain started Sunday afternoon and went all day on Monday. Yesterday would have been ok, but Nick had to work on his Jeep. So riding tonight!

Ponies have been super snuggly though. And I'm breathing a little easier seeing Diego's weight gain. He got lighter than I like weight wise this winter, and coupled with dropping muscle, he was looking a bit sad. And anyone who knows me knows I don't do skinny horses. Hopefully the muscle will make a serious comeback for show season!


----------



## PoptartShop

@Tazzie I know, I think the next one will go better. Lunging before you ride is a good idea too. It'll help a ton. I do it sometimes with Promise. Sometimes it keeps her more focused. You better ride tonight!!!!!! FINALLY! Hopefully the ground is dry by now too. You take the cutest pictures with the ponies lol. Diego is such a ham and such a cuddlebug!!! <3

I confess, I LOVE my farrier, he does amazing work, one of the best in the area...hard to find a good one like that...but...he kinda made me mad last night.

So, weeks ago, we planned he'd come out tonight around like 6pm (sometimes he doesn't arrive til 7, but no biggie) since he knows I work 9-5, & can't get there until 6. He's pretty flexible...

Well, last night he confirms for 6pm...then an hour later (mind you, it's like 8PM) says '11am would be better may have to come earlier'...um. He asked if my trainer/BO can hold for me, I said let me ask...well, she's busy a lot too. She's in NJ until 3, so that's not an option.

I then asked if there's any way he can come later this week or next week (even during the day, I can have my BO hold for me)...I can't really take off work, so yeah.

He's like, the next I have is April 9th...in two weeks. Ok, no big deal...but I asked him what time, because then I can coordinate with my BO, and he didn't respond...I probably won't know until the day of...so yeah just venting.

Then he says he can't do unnecessary late appointments, blah blah he has horses too and family, blah blah...I get that, but like an apology would be nice, or something? Like you can't just toss that on someone the night before. Not my fault you are busy, I have a busy life/job too. :icon_rolleyes: Just annoyed me that's all. I am ALWAYS understanding about stuff like this, but it just got to me yesterday.

He did this last time he was out too, didn't tell me until last minute. Just frustrated I guess. :sad: So, had to rant!


----------



## JCnGrace

@blue eyed pony, I like the ice green! Next up the darker one you got. Poor Ikora, always in the dog house. LOL 
@PoptartShop, you are way too good at keeping secrets! I think it's great that he got his own horse and is so committed to sharing your passion. Falling off happens, having bad days with your horse happens it's part of owning a horse. The ones that don't let those bad days deter them are the ones who really have the horse bug. Is he hitting the trails with you yet? 

I get the needing to rant about your farrier. Doesn't matter how good they are if they aren't reliable. Thank goodness I've not had any more trouble with mine since our chat because I was dreading the search for a new one. How hard is it to call your client between appointments? If they can't bother with a minute or two for a customer then they need to rethink their line of work. While they may get in it for the horses and not the humans, it's the human that pays the bill! And that goes for vets too!!! 
@TuyaGirl, I don't buy lottery tickets very often, only when the jackpot gets to be a large amount. And I was wrong on how much I won, it ended up being $12.00 + a free ticket for tonight's drawing. Still don't need a new gate. LOL 

It's a gift to be able to be fluent in a second language. Plus I can't imagine how hard it would be to learn English as a second language with all of our exceptions to the rule and words that sound alike but are spelled different. Heck, I'm not very good at it and it's my native language. LOL I can't tell you how many times I've gone back to proofread here lately and found I've typed "are" instead of "our" or "their" instead "they're".
@Tazzie, mine like to prove me wrong if I ever brag on them too. It's like they hear us and then think "OMG I can't let my human think they have me that well trained, I'll show them!" E V E R Y T I M E!!! LOL For what it's worth, I think Izzie is worth her weight in gold just for how kind she is to the kiddos. Just don't tell her I said that. LOL


Got a call from the grandson today and he's needing some grandpa and granny time so is coming down for a few days over his spring break next week. YAY! I am so thankful that at 18 he still likes spending time with us. Of course the 4-wheelers and shooting range helps, unfortunately he has no interest in the horses. At least he's not scared of them anymore like he was when he was little. He can actually ride pretty good, just doesn't care to.


----------



## blue eyed pony

@carshon - to hell with what anyone else thinks, matchy is fun! And (as long as it fits) it's not hurting anyone!
@JCnGrace - yup she'll wear Lake today! Probably no ridden pics though because mum gets annoyed at me if I ask for photos every 5 minutes :lol: BUT I don't have a matching outfit anyway. It's a tough colour to find a match for! (actually expected ice green to be the tricky one but turns out it's not hahah)

It's not her fault she's grumpy if the saddle doesn't quite fit right, she's trying her best! What the photos don't show is that she was hollow and resistant for most of the ride with only flashes of nice work. So that says to me she's trying but there's a reason she can't do it. Either teeth (which are a bit overdue but ARE booked in!) or saddle fit. I may play around with half pad vs no half pad today but I think it's just not quite wide enough.


----------



## RegalCharm

@JCnGrace…. Don't have to worry about the lottery One ticket was sold in Wisconsin.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@blue eyed pony I hope that you find out whatever is bothering your horse, and that it has an easy fix
@JCnGrace I used to buy them on those occasions as well, but never got a thing. Sorry that still no gate, lol! On the language theme, trust me, portuguese is wayyy harder than english 
Aww that is sweet that your grandson wants to spend some time with you! Bet you were really happy about it.
@Tazzie I love those selfies!!  As I recall you had lots of rain lately, and that does not help with muscle tone, as Diego was not worked properly. You will see that in no time he will be looking great again (I actually think he already is, lol!)
@PoptartShop I get your rant. I would be quite upset as well. My farrier did that before as well, sometimes like 2/3 weeks, if BO had more horses to shoe he would come quicker, if only for Tuya he would let go. Thank goodness I can help some now, but I am in no ways an expert and I only used a hoof knife once, let alone nippers.
Good thing is that he knows where all the keys are, just comes, takes the horses and does his job, even if there's no one in there 

Yesterday at work, boss called me to check something with her, about the same time the trail ride with the tourists would start. I had to let the phone on my desk and go. I came back to a text message sent 30 minutes ago from BO's daughter asking 'how do you say slow down?' - I swear I almost died of anxiety, lol!! I immediately replied and she answered all was good, that they were in the arena when they were speeding up the horses and now were good at a walk. Whew!!! 
I called her later and she said all went well and thanked me once again. I was really happy for them 

Have a nice day everyone!!


----------



## blue eyed pony

Looks like it was the half pad!

She's still not 100% happy but she's MUCH less grumpy and a lot more relaxed. So I'll order a wider plate for her saddle, and see about getting a fitter out once it arrives (most saddle fitters don't stock tekna plates)


----------



## PoptartShop

@JCnGrace I try to be, believe me it's been hard not talking about it haha. & not yet, I told him he should take a lesson horse out with me, but he wants some more arena time first. :lol: Hopefully by summer he will...I'm always stuck riding alone lol. The girls at my barn don't trust their horses outside of the farm/arena so it kinda sucks, but then again at least I don't have to babysit anyone, right? LOL. Awwww that's so exciting you'll see your grandson soon! That's so nice. I'm 27 & I still love spending time with my parents/family, totally nothing wrong with that.  That's great you guys are so close. It'll be fun.
@TuyaGirl yeah, I wish he could just come and get her out for me, but there's a few other horses in the paddock & it would just be a pain. Not saying he couldn't handle it, but still. Blah. Not sure if he'd even grab the right one. LOL, there's a few bays in her field! :lol: 
He still didn't respond...sigh. Just have to wait I guess. Whew, that was a relief! Of course your boss would need something right when they texted you. :lol: Glad all is going well with them though. 


I confess, I'm so excited to ride tonight, it'll be sunny & like 60F when I leave work...is it a miracle?!!!!!! LOL.


----------



## phantomhorse13

I confess, I am very behind on reading, so don't have any comments currently. Will be reading back and catching up as soon as I can though!


Last weekend, we had our first competition of the season. The whole story is in my journal.










































A friend testing out a new camera lens asked if I was interested in more pics with Kestrel. Of course the answer was yes!










This week has been super busy and I am still trying to get caught up..


----------



## rambo99

I confess I'm way behind on reading here like 2 or 3 pages worth. Trying to get our sump pump line thawed froze like a rock. So pump can't keep water out of basement. Been at it for close to 2 hours. Progress is very slow probably have over 3 feet of frozen line left.

Been riding every day beautiful weather snow is way down now. My barn is dryed out so good there. Have pictures from a few ride will post them later.


----------



## JCnGrace

@blue eyed pony, I like that color too! Just based on color alone I like the Lake better but the Ice Green really stands out on Ikora a lot better. So you can use pads based on your mood. The orange for happy, ice green for look at us and lake for stealth mode. LOL Good on you for figuring out at least some of what was bothering her.
@RegalCharm good thing I hadn't spent any of it yet. LOL Majik is the only thing I've ever won when it comes to games of chance (raffle in his case) and that is enough to keep me happy for this lifetime!








@TuyaGirl, glad the tourist ride went well! Happy customers will get the word out.
@PoptartShop, it was a nice day and I hope you had a wonderful ride. I got to tell you something funny. When I was typing about your BF I was thinking we needed a screen name for him and since you're Poptart I was trying to think of what those other ones were called that come in the freezer section but it totally eluded me. Then tonight it came to me TOASTER STRUDEL! Think he'd like it? LOL
@phantomhorse13, do you try to make every ride in your area? I hope you did good, I'll be sure to stop by journal to see how it went.
@rambo99, are you using a blow dryer? That's what I used to use when my water lines froze and it worked good but water lines are much skinnier than what you're trying to thaw so that's probably not much help. Looking forward to the pictures. Is your horse still in good shape as far as the stiffness was concerned? 


Gamble has decided there's enough pasture out there that it's not worth walking through muddy gateway to get to his hay. He's such a princess! Everyone else is still tromping through it. Yesterday I was able to sweet talk him through but today he stood and looked at me for a minute then turned around and walked the other way to go out to pasture.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@blue eyed pony Glad Ikora is less grumpy! I like every color on her, but I confess I love the ice green the most 
@PoptartShop It will be so nice to have company in the future to go on a ride on the trails. Especially when it's your BF, lol! Yeah, I get the struggle of more than one horse of the same color, I've read hilarious stories about bringing the wron one out  Plus some farriers just won't do it. I hope you had a great ride yesterday
@rambo99 Glad to read that finally snow is starting to be less and less and barn is a dry place now 
@JCnGrace Sooo... you won a mini?? Lol! And anyone could actually win that guy? I mean what if they didn't have where to put him?  
@phantomhorse13 Wow, Kestrel is gorgeous! I love that picture! Unfortunately sometimes I just lack the time to see the whole videos, but I saw this one, and I love the part where you come across those riders kicking their horses to pass the water and you are like 'excuse me, passing through', lol! Such a gorgeous trail!

Nothing relevant to confess, it's only 11 am and hours are passing slow, is it 6 pm already so I can get the heck out of the office?? 
I wish you all a great weekend! I miss my horse


----------



## blue eyed pony

So I rode bareback today. Ikora was soft, forward and willing. A little heavier in my hands than usual, but once she figured out that there wasn't going to be any pinching she worked over her back just beautifully.

So I would say she's heavy in my hands because her teeth need attention, which she's booked in for already  and I'm going to solve the saddle issue one way or another!


----------



## JCnGrace

@TuyaGirl, anyone who bought a ticket had the option of not taking him but I'd been wanting a mini for a long time so of course I went and got him when they called saying I had won. Hubby answered the phone when they called and had no clue what was going on so was rather confused. LOL


----------



## PoptartShop

@phantomhorse13 ugh, love the pictures!!  It looks amazing. Glad you had a good time. Phin looks lovely, and I love that picture of you & Kestrel. You should frame it! Gorgeous video too, I love watching your videos, I imagine I am there, SO jealous!
@TuyaGirl LOL I hear ya on that, it's only 1:30 here & I want 5pm. Soon, soon! I hope you get to see Tuya this weekend and keep us posted on how she's doing! <3 
@JCnGrace cute picture!! LOL, Gamble sounds like a little diva haha. :lol: 

I confess, last night I did have a good ride, tonight I am going to ride also. I am enjoying this weather...going up to 64F today!   

Happy Friday everyone! I hope you all have a great weekend. Tomorrow me & the BF are supposed to go to the kovies to see Captain Marvel...hopefully it's good. Not sure if anything good is out besides that. We have two free tickets, so might as well use them!

Here's some pictures.  Her hooves were sinking in the sand LOL.


----------



## phantomhorse13

@rambo99 : hope you got things unfrozen - a wet basement is never a good thing. look forward to ride pics.

@JCnGrace : I can't believe you won a mini!!! how cool!!

@TuyaGirl : that part of the video was my favorite part of the whole ride. amazing how my horse can be afraid of the same mailbox he sees every ride, but would go into that water with only a minor hesitation! hope your weekend is filled with horsey things.

@blue eyed pony : glad you figured out what Ikora's issue was.

@PoptartShop : enjoy the warm weather why you can, as I am sure your temps are crashing this weekend like ours are. hopefully things stay dry so you can get lots of saddle time. enjoy the movie!


Monday, I finally got to ride with Nicole! I rode Polo.




























Yesterday, I got out with Gina - the first she's ridden since October!! I rode Amish.



















Today, I have been trying to get things finished before we head away tomorrow..


----------



## rambo99

@JCnGrace No useing a hair dryer wouldn't of worked for the frozen line as it is under ground. Useed the garden hose with it on full blast finally got it thawed out almost 4 hours later. Yes my boy seems ok now so far. 

@TuyaGirl Thank you yes nice to have barn dried out and to have snow finally going away. Here are the pictures of some of our rides. Part of the powerline is now access able snow banks are low enough,so only have a short stretch of highway to ride now.


----------



## Caledonian

@*JCnGrace* – Thank you so much for your kind words and keeping me in your thoughts. I was fighting a severe cold and tiredness and eventually it floored me enough that i spent most of my free time sleeping. I think I’ve been trying to do too much. My dad’s doing okay, given the circumstances. His walking has improved and he can stay awake for longer but I can see a slight decline in other areas as well. 

I’m with Gamble. Muddy, wet feet are yucky! I’d stay on the other side of the gate as well!

@*PoptartShop* – great pictures. I hope you enjoy the film. 

@*blue eyed pony* - Great that Ikora’s less grumpy. I do like the dark green pad, it goes well with her colour. 

@*phantomhorse13* – Love the videos and pictures, especially the one of you and bonnie Kestrel. I think I’m going to be living vicariously through everyone else for a while so I’m looking forward to more videos!

@*TuyaGirl* - Sorry to hear about Tuya’s lameness. How’s she doing now, has everything cleared up? Sometimes I forget that your first language is Portuguese as your English is very good. LOL at the phone call asking how to say 'slow down'. 

@*Tazzie* – I could watch ‘Snuggles with Diego’ again and again LOL. 


Nothing exciting to confess. For the next few months I’m working from two locations and going wherever they send me, which is exhausting. Combine it with helping my parents and I’ve been struggling to get everything done in a day. 

I visited Blaze this morning for some scratches and horse time and he’s looking happy and healthy and enjoying himself with his new young rider. I made the difficult decision to speak to his owner about me taking a step back and letting his current rider take over; she has so many plans for the summer and I’m not very reliable at the moment. I think it’s for the best as being responsible for Blaze was never meant to be permanent; I was helping out a friend and she was giving me an opportunity to ride while I looked for another horse. Also, I’m too used to owning and being able to make the decisions and I know that she’ll never sell him. I’ll still see him and the others so I’m not walking away for good.

I’m going to visit my nearest riding school at the weekend and ask about taking a few lessons or hacks. It should be easier to fit them in with my schedule. About thirty years ago (I feel old!), i used to be a trek leader/instructor at the school and it’ll be interesting to see how the place looks after so many years. 

I had a surprise on Thursday when a couple approached me to ask if my friend and I would take part in their Handfasting (wedding) in the nearby Chapel. My friend was in uniform so they wanted him to do the tying of the hands and to say a few words in Scots (and I think Gaelic). He did great despite looking a bit shocked in my photos LOL. They were going to do it in two more locations before returning to the USA for the legal bit. Rather than doing the legal bit here they decided to do it in their native Texas. They were a great couple and I hope they have a wonderful life together.


I hope everyone has a good weekend!


----------



## JCnGrace

@PoptartShop, enjoy the movie! Promise's nose looks so soft in those pictures, I want to pet it. LOL
@phantomhorse13, in a few weeks it will be 18 years ago and I still think it's cool. Your last ride sounded like quite the ummm… adventure! Not as bad as the wreck trip though. 
@rambo99, patches of bare ground! How happy are you to see that? Blow dryer definitely wouldn't work on an underground pipe. I'm glad your boy is still feeling good.
@Caledonian, thank you for stopping by to update! I'm sorry about your cold. Seems like when you get one at the beginning or end of the season they take forever to clear up. At least it sounds like your dad is gaining a little strength and energy. 

How fun to go back and haunt old stomping grounds. I wonder if there's still anyone there that you know? Keep us posted!


So tonight instead of making "Princess" walk through the mud I threw their hay out in the corral that accesses their barn. That upset TJ & Cloud so they waded through the mud anyway to sift through the remains of their last meal. I swear there is no making all of them happy at the same time. LOL The rain is back! It rained last night and then looked like rain for most of the day but ended up holding off until 9:30 pm or so. Supposed to rain off and on all day tomorrow too.


----------



## rambo99

@JCnGrace yes I'm loving seeing bare ground a lot of snow is gone. Yes my boy is doing fairly well.

@phantomhorse13 yep got the line thawed out good thing because, basement would be underwater. It pumping out every 3 minutes. Nothing new basement gets wet its not a livable basement. Has hot water heater, pressure tank for water & wood stove. All is up on brick 8 inches off the floor. 

Pump went out 2 years ago and it was 4 inches deep in water. Real fun replacing pump, standing in ice cold water. 

Went riding today was a cold windy day high of 28 degrees had to wear our bigger winter coats. Did stocking cap instead of our helmets. 

Apparently someone on the township road doesn't like our horse's. Had a big sign out there nailed on a tree telling us to pickup the manure. I stopped and talked to a neighbor who lives on that road. He doesn't know who put up the sign. But gave me the name of the township supervisor of road management name. 

I got the guys number so will take up this issue with the township. I know the guy who grades the road he is super friendly stops to chat with us all the time. He loves the horse's ,as do many who live on this dirt road. Not much choice but to ride dirt road. Trails are in passable right now.

I am a tad concerned who ever it is could retaliate and harm my horse out of spite. My horse's can be seen from the highway. Will contact the township supervisor monday morning. I've been riding this dirt road for many years with never an issue. 

Will post some pictures in a bit of our ride.


----------



## RegalCharm

Any new city folk move into a house on the road you ride? probably doesn't want to run over road apples with their vehicles and track it into the garage. LOL.

Here the Amish use state, county, township highways and they don't stop to pick up manure their horses drop. 

Did they nail the sign up to a tree or fence post on private property.? If the owner didn't put it up ask if he would or let you take it down.


----------



## rambo99

RegalCharm said:


> Any new city folk move into a house on the road you ride? probably doesn't want to run over road apples with their vehicles and track it into the garage. LOL.
> 
> Here the Amish use state, county, township highways and they don't stop to pick up manure their horses drop.
> 
> Did they nail the sign up to a tree or fence post on private property.? If the owner didn't put it up ask if he would or let you take it down.


Sign is nailed to a tree right on side of road. Its no where near anyones property. We never go on private property we stay on dirt road.

Have no idea who put up sign. No one new that I know of moved in on dirt road.


----------



## blue eyed pony

So I've ridden bareback twice since my last update.

Ikora is ALMOST happy bareback. And the only lingering niggles are probably teeth related, given her responses to mouth pressure. That's okay, I have her booked in for the dentist  

Meanwhile this is a pretty clear indication that she's not quite comfortable with the way her saddle fits. I'm not either. I think it's not wide enough. If it was too wide she'd be happier with a half pad (to pad it out), if it was too curved the pivot point would be in the middle not at the front. Panel angle and shape is right for her. It's JUST the gullet that isn't quite right. So I have to get a wider one.

Actually want to get the next two sizes up but I can't find an Australian source for an extra-wide!


----------



## rambo99

Here are the pictures from our last ride,also a picture of the sign about us removing our horse's manure. Talked to supervisor of the township road we are riding horse's pooping on it isn't an issue he could care less. Told me just ignore sign and keep on riding the road, nothing person can do about it township doesn't have a issue with it so we are good.


----------



## PoptartShop

Ugh, I'm behind, no time to comment but happy Monday...it's been a crappy one...my car payment came out TWICE. Yes, twice. They don't know how it happened. I'm like is this some April Fools joke...? & I can't get my money reversed until 5 business days. Gotta love waking up to seeing that. :icon_rolleyes: Ugh!


----------



## Caledonian

That sign's ridiculous @*rambo99* . It's not as if the person has to step carefully around piles, the road is clean and wide! 

Here, people have to clean up after dogs and occasionally we get a few grumbles about horse manure. The last time the policeman gave the guy a lecture about how manure isn't as dangerous to the public as dog's poo so it doesn't need to be lifted. He was told to add it to his garden and feel lucky to get it for nothing.

I hope you get it sorted.


----------



## rambo99

@Caledonian the sign has been taken down it's gone today. Think supervisor of township removed it..but not sure. Whoever did it didn't have enough guts to confront up in person. 

They probably think I took sign down. Whatever the entire thing is just stupid. Like you said not like they have to step around the piles. Plenty of room to drive around it. 

Will see what happens if they get gutsy enough to confront us about it. Doubt they will my horse is pretty intimidating looking. If they start harassing us I will call the local sheriff. Doubt they will really not to worried. Think they are pretty cowardly anyway.


----------



## JCnGrace

@rambo99, the devil in me wants to tell you to hang your own sign that says "You live in the country, deal with it or move to the city!" However, I won't since it could escalate their anger.
@RegalCharm, our local paper used to have a section for comments. One person wrote in about how excited they were to move to a rural town but their happiness was being ruined because of horse poop on the roads (Amish here too) getting their tires dirty. I was very happy to read the comments of the towns people pertaining to that complaint. Every one was in defense for the Amish, most being along the lines of what I wrote above. 
@blue eyed pony, do you have options for flex trees or even treeless options? Don't know if that would work but something to consider trying if you know anyone who already has one of these types of saddle. We have a tack shop fairly close that has a round pen set up outside the store so you can bring your horse and try different saddles. It would be a nice if they all could do that.
@PoptartShop, I think I would move on up the ladder until I found a more satisfactory answer. It's absolutely ridiculous that they can't do it within 2 days MAX! If your loan is through the same financial institution as your deposit account then it should be able to happen immediately. 

Along those lines imagine my surprise when I clicked on the e-mail from our phone company (land line) and saw our bill was $441.?? (I forget the cents). Yup hubby's fun with Henry the Scammer was costing us big time in long distance charges. We don't normally pay LD charges within the US but while the area code was showing it was in the US it was being rerouted to Jamaica thus the calls were not covered under our plan. To the credit of the customer service rep from our phone company she knows she can give us a hundred dollar credit but wants to look into it further to see if she can remove all the extra charges. Quite frankly I'm shocked they'd even do the $100. since hubby did make the calls and while I hate the thought of a 400+ dollar phone bill it might be a good lesson to hubby for him to learn he is no longer a cop and should have left the investigating up to the proper authorities.

Not much to report on the horse front except hay supplementation is just about over. Gamble is no longer the only one that would rather ignore the hay and head out to pasture. Trouble is I still have about 10 more square bales that I'd like them to finish up this season. They're too mature for the minis so they have to be consumed by the big guys and the hay will be 3 years old if we hold it until next winter.


----------



## RegalCharm

@JCnGrace yes a sign like that for @Rambo to put up is a response that might make their head explode. LOL. They really took some time in making the sign they did put up with stencils and all . 

Maybe you husband wants to start up a detective agency. Lesson learned I hope. Maybe the phone company can put a block on overseas phone calls from your phone.

I got to find the video of how to respond to a tele-marketer. Can't post it on this thread but will have to put it in the saloon. You will laugh at it.


----------



## blue eyed pony

@JCnGrace - my saddle is an easy change  It fits aside from gullet width so a wider plate should do the job but Tekna is taking a million years to email me back with which plates I should buy. Because it can't be easy like the Wintec ones and only have one type! Nope. There's 3 types and each type has 2 generations... ALL of which fit differently. 

Treeless are not a good option for most high withered horses, and shouldn't be jumped in. Flex trees are generally also not that great for jumping. My horse needs a traditional treed saddle. The one I have should be right once I've widened it out and gotten it reflocked to fit her perfectly.


----------



## rambo99

We rode twice yesterday did a evening ride my boy seems just not him usual self pretty lazy and slow,saw not one vehicle on dirt road first ride. But had a good ride took it kinda of easy horse's didn't get shod on friday,farrier got hurt. Rescheduled for today. People who are being snots about the horse poop are from the minneapolis mn if it's who we think it is. Used to be super friendly then all of a sudden wouldn't talk to us, when they go by us on dirt road he purposely guns it and goes speeding by. 


No not going to do anything to make them possibly even madder. Yeah they took some time making sign that was pretty obvious but sign is gone,will see if another one appears. They can have fun with it i'm sure next sign will also be removed. 

Here are the pictures from yesterdays ride and some of my boy who just seems blah. He ate his treats and big pan of oats so can't be to bad off.


----------



## PoptartShop

@rambo99 love the pictures. So nice to see way less snow on the ground.  And he looks good!! Glad you got to ride. Interesting sign, sheesh. Hopefully it gets taken down, that is odd. A bit extreme IMO. It's a nice sized road, and not anyone's private property. Ridiculous.
EDIT: Just saw your most recent post, GOOD! I'm glad it got taken down. Such cowards indeed. Hopefully they leave you be.
@JCnGrace LOL it is very soft!  Omg they are definitely hard to please aren't they?! One wants it this way, the other wants it that way, etc. Princess is indeed the best name for them lol. :lol: Sucks about the rain, ugh.  More mud...boooo!!
Wow, that is a lot for the phone bill! Sheesh. I hope she can remove more of the charges. Hopefully he learned his lesson LOL.
@phantomhorse13 so jealous of those views. Gorgeous ride. I love that color on Polo too. And Gina too! Love the blue. 
@Caledonian it was really good! I already wanna see the next one. :lol: Ugh, I'm sure that is super exhausting running around all the time back and forth.  I hope you aren't getting burned out. Aww, I'm glad Blaze is doing well. It's good you still get to see him, but I understand the situation. It'll be cool to go back to your old stomping grounds.  How exciting! I wonder how much it has changed. Really nice about the wedding too, how sweet!! I have yet to go to one...sigh!

I confess, I really did have a nice weekend! The movie Saturday was great, already can't wait for the next one.  Funny story, we usually don't go see a movie late, but we wanted to do dinner THEN a movie, so we had to choose the later showtime...it was 9:45...past our bedtime haha, well...a man who was sitting about 5 chairs away from us had to be woken up 3x by the ushers because he was snoring SO loud during the movie! :rofl: We were cracking up. 

Sunday I had my lesson with my new trainer...let me just say, it was mind-blowing. Pretty amazing. I already can't wait for my lesson at the end of this month.  So interesting. Here's her website if anyone wants to know what she teaches, it's really cool. All scientific fact, all about the bio-mechanics of the horse, balance, movement, etc. It will be really good for us! Promise will be moving better & I'll be better too! She's so nice and passionate and really explains everything, breaks everything down and it all makes sense. She lives in FL but comes to MD 1-2x a month.

https://www.kirstennelsen.com/

Work is still really busy today, lots of filings & drafting to do. But I hope everyone has a good Tuesday! I can't wait to get outta here & ride! We have homework to do.  LOL


----------



## JCnGrace

@RegalCharm, I did laugh at it. Thought about having the hubs listen to it but didn't want to give him any ideas. LOL
@blue eyed pony, I got lost somewhere because I thought you were looking for a new saddle and couldn't find one wide enough. Sorry, my bad. 
@rambo99, fingers crossed he isn't getting ready to go through another bad spell. Eating, though, is good since he doesn't always like to. 
@PoptartShop, YAY that you loved your lesson! And the movie! I might have been a little aggravated at the snoring thing. I bookmarked the website so I can take a closer look when I'm not running behind schedule. 


I confess that I'm running behind because hubby wants to go to Clarksville tomorrow and that was going to be my sweeping and dusting day in prep for the grandson visit so I had to end up doing a day and a half worth of work today and get the rest of it done Thurs. morning. He throws a kink in my planned out schedule every time I have to plan one because something out of the ordinary is going on. Not that the grandson coming is a huge event but I like to have everything done when he comes so that I have more time to spend with him and less time doing chores.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@Caledonian hi there!! 
I had been wondering how you were doing, so it's great that you popped in. Glad at least you can see some improvement in your dad. And the decision about your horse seems very wise. Let us know how lessons search go 
@rambo99 Oh my, jerks are everywhere, right? At one point we had kind of the same problem as well. People would complain about horse poop on the road. It's hay. It will dry out and blow away. Not like dog poop, and people won't complain as much on it! Hope your horse is not off somehow. Nice pictures!
@PoptartShop Glad you enjoyed the movie. I am curious about it too. Lol on the snoring man 
That lesson sounds mindblowing! So happy you found such great trainer to work with you 
Lets not talk about how busy work has been, please. Meh...
@phantomhorse13 lol on the mailbox comment. Exactly how horse's minds work 
@JCnGrace How lucky were you with that mini? And how unlucky were you with that phone bill? Ouch!!

Whew, been such a long time! I had the time to read this thread, but never enough to reply. Work, work, work...
It was quite an uneventful weekend. Took Tuya out to check on her, she is still lame, which is not a surprise, considering what hapenned. Has a considerable amount of flare on one hoof, the one she supports more weight, and as I could not adress it from below I cheated and rasped the wall surface. It's unnatached wall anyway. She is very calm and friendly, for the first time I caught her snoozing in the Sun laying flat, lol! I took a picture but all I see is a dot in the middle of the grass 

And in conversation with a barn friend I found he is a close friend to the owner of the company that sells that supplement. I think I will be lucky on that department 

Picture of old fat lady (she actually has a muscled topline according to BO, high withers were always there), and her little herd


----------



## rambo99

@TuyaGirl, yes the entire thing was ridiculous but not surprising. 
@JCnGrace, we had a good ride yesterday was extremely windy and rained/snowed on an off all day. So was late when we finally went riding. He seems ok eating yet but definitely not his energetic self. Maybe he tired and sore from being worked. 
@PoptartShop, yeah crazy people for sure unbelievable but not surprising, found out who it was. We are well liked by all who are on that road. 

No more signs but we found out who did the sign, it's who I thought too. They apparently went by when township guy was taking sign down. They got told horse's are allowed to be on dirt road and the poop isn't an issue. 

They don't like our horse's and think we shouldn't be allowed to ride dirt road. Oh well they will just have to get over it.

We got a half inch of snow overnight so everything is white again. Will be gone by afternoon going to be in the fortys today. Yeah I hope my boy is ok ,I do worry being he's just a bit to quiet for him.


----------



## PoptartShop

@TuyaGirl seriously, I am so over this week already. :icon_rolleyes: Sorry to hear Tuya is still lame, but that is great news about the supplement.  Small world!
Tuya is soo beautiful though, I love the picture. <3 She's so cute. The little pony is adorable too. What a cute little herd. 

@rambo99 screw those people...if they don't like horses, they suck. LOL.
Ugh about the snow though, again?! Just when you think it was all melting...but at least it will melt again today. :lol: 

@JCnGrace I was, I laughed but then after few minutes, I was like...REALLY? Why did you choose such a late movie?! LOL. I mean, we were tired, but not freaking snoring. :lol: I understand all the planning, you have to prepare for him coming! Men always throw kinks in plans. :icon_rolleyes: Every time.

I confess, I'm thinking about changing barns...not like, NOW, but in the near future. It's just too far.

Last night, I didn't get home until 9:30...my BF doesn't get to the barn until 6:45/7 most days, because he works far from the barn. & I get there around 6, but I am helping him with his mare, and I like waiting for him to get there, I'm usually still riding when he gets there. 

Well...we talked, & we agree that his horse should stay there a bit longer, possibly a year, because the trainer is there, plus right now we prefer to work her in the indoor arena, and it just makes sense for NOW, to keep her there. He needs the arenas & resources she provides. I would definitely go there whenever I'm not working Promise since I like helping him out with his horse.
But Promise would be fine if she moved. I just want a place CLOSER to me. 

I kept her there because in Oct. she was working with my trainer, & I decided just to keep her since she had an indoor & it just made sense. But now, it's like...making me feel burned out during the week. :sad: 
From work, it's over an hour. Then, after I leave the barn, it takes me an hour to get home, versus it taking 30mins from my house to get there...because there's an $8 toll on the way back ONLY. Which I don't ever take, because that's ridiculous! It'd save me 30mins, but still - nope.

I've been looking at a few options. One place is like 11mins from my house, & it's lowkey, only 10 horses, nice little barn. But they don't have any openings right now, they are trying to get me in though. It's like over $100 cheaper then what I'm paying now.

Then, there's another self-care place that's only 13mins away from my house, & about 35mins from work. I am gonna check it out this weekend. The person who lives on the property does AM feed, because she knows it can be a hassle for everyone (there's 2 other boarders), so that would be PERFECT for me. Not saying I wouldn't make time to feed her in the AM, but it'd definitely be nice to have someone feed. PM I could feed, no issues.  And people take turns, they are very relaxed, lowkey, people, if one person can't feed someone else does, they all look out for each other. I spoke to the woman on the phone for about 30mins yesterday, really nice lady. She's been there for about 5yrs.
Water is included, electric is included, nice open fields and run-ins, etc. Grass arena, roundpen, 4MINS from FAIR HILL NRMA (trails!), & a shed, plus a tack room and stalls if needed. It's like over $200 cheaper than what I'm paying now. I'd only be responsible for hay & my feed, which is no issue for me.

So...not making any decisions YET, but just looking at options & weighing the pros & cons.


----------



## avjudge

rambo99 said:


> No more signs but we found out who did the sign, it's who I thought too. . . They don't like our horses and think we shouldn't be allowed to ride dirt road. . .



A neighbor told my husband that his horse's manure (on the road) was a problem because her dog rolls in it, and they make diapers for horses, don'cha know! :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## JCnGrace

@TuyaGirl, Tuya is looking fit as a fiddle! Since I have a thing for ponies I like her herd mate too. I hate that Tuya is still lame and you're not getting to ride though, I'm sure that's aggravating to you since you only get weekends with her.
@rambo99, I get that not all people like horses but why in the world should they care that you do? When a person reacts so strongly to something that is really no skin off their nose the only reason I can come up with is that they are JEALOUS. Now that the jealously may not be of the horses but could be because they think you have lots of money in order to have them (if folks only knew the truth about that, huh?), or of the quality time you spend with your kids while riding or even just the fun you're having. Regardless of the reason they'd be much better off to spend the time they're using to fuss about horse poop on a dirt road on something that brought them joy. I must say though that I've also run into people in my lifetime who do get their joy from griping about everything under the sun or at least they must enjoy it or they wouldn't spend all their time doing it. It's probably best to just ignore them and go on doing what you're doing and let them deal with their misery.
@PoptartShop, closer to home would be nice! Do you have a reliable hay source? That to me would be the only downfall to a place where you had to provide the feed. Do they have the room for you to store it there and can you trust the other boarders to not help themselves to your hay stash? 

Guess what I had for lunch today? More Texas Roadhouse rolls! Along with a pork chop, baked potato & salad. The pork chop was really good and I could only deviate from my normal filet because our last trip to there had been so recent. 
@avjudge, OMG can you imagine changing that diaper? LOL 

In another thread that @Zexious started I mentioned about hubby being high maintenance and here is today's example of it. He picked up the mail that needed to be sent out from one kitchen counter to place on another counter (?) and in doing so dropped one of the pieces which immediately slid under the fridge. Ended up having to pull the fridge out to retrieve said piece of mail. That was after trying the fly swatter, a metal coat hanger opened up to it's full length, and trying to use the sweeper to suction it within reach. 

Two of the reasons we needed to go to Clarksville today was because he had some items to return to Home Depot (he always buys extra for any project and instead of just saving it for the future he then returns the extra, again (?) ) and if you all remember me telling you about the register messing up when I went to Sam's then when I got the credit card bill and saw 2 charges to Sam's for the same day I was like "hmmm...". Of course I asked hubby if he had bought anything from there and of course I called Sam's only to be told I needed to bring all the paperwork to the store at which time I again asked hubby if he was SURE he hadn't bought anything for $9.64. He swore up and down he didn't. Well he had. How embarrassing! And who the heck would put such an odd amount of gas in the tank except him? Oh well, I got a good lunch out of the deal although I'm not convinced it was worth a wasted day when I had other things I needed to do. Bless his heart! LOL


----------



## PoptartShop

@JCnGrace yeah, I know a few hay guys, and they use one that I have heard of. I am not too worried about it, but it could be a concern. I know it's hard to trust people, but I'd hope they wouldn't take any hay. As for my feed, it's pre-bagged (I just throw it in a ziploc in a tote) and it makes feeding easy, AM & PM is the same, just empty the bag into the bucket & go. :lol:
We will see how it is when I go check it out this weekend. Definitely not making any decisions yet. I am going to follow-up with the other place too, because that would also be perfect. UGH, that is so annoying having to move the fridge. LOL, hey at least you did get a good lunch out of it haha. Texas Roadhouse sounds amazing, I need to go there again soon!!!! Yum! And of course he'd forget what he bought...men forget a lot of things I swear! LOL

WELL, I confess, I finally got my money back. They better never take my car payment out twice again. :icon_rolleyes: So stressful.

Anyway, just a busy workday...but it's SUPER nice outside, like 65F & sunny, so you know I'll be riding after work!


----------



## JCnGrace

@PoptartShop, whew in finally getting your money back! I never get to say "Have a good ride!" to you because you've done ridden and are most likely in bed asleep by the time I make a reply. LOL 

Grandson is here and his greeting hug was the best thing of the day (not that it was a bad day but a hug from him is always the best). Well since he can't beat 'em he's decided to join 'em and is going to try riding a little more. I mean the poor kid didn't stand a chance since we have horses, his mom has a horse and runs barrels and poles, and his girlfriend also has a horse and competes. So he shows me a video of him riding his mom's horse bareback and as they're making the curve at the end of the arena at a walk he just slides right off and goes plop. I was dying laughing while watching it. 

Today's drama - a neighbor that lives about 3/4 of a mile up our road has 2 ponies. They escaped today and my horses are FREAKED out! Thunder and Freckles are hiding out in the very back corner of their pasture and Gamble's herd are all staying in a tight bunch on full alert watching the road for them to appear again. None of them would come to the barn to eat this evening. Somehow Gamble had ended up in the corral while the rest of the herd was out in the pasture but he was just across the fence from them. To ward off the possibility of him trying to run through that fence if they took off away from him I led him out the gate into the pasture. The poor thing was trembling. It's bad enough they are scared of cows but now ponies? Get real! It's not like each and every one of them hasn't been to a public place with strange horses before. It's also not like they don't know what a pony is, they lived with one plus see the minis every day. The minis themselves weren't the least concerned about loose ponies. 

Anyway I guess the ponies are going to stay loose. Their owner couldn't find a lead rope so tried to coax them home with treats and they followed her for a short ways and then took off out into a field. She told hubby she hoped they found a good home because she was just done with them. I guess the smallest one isn't even tame. For gosh sakes I would have given her an old lead rope if she'd have just stopped and asked because the little one would have followed the other home if she had bothered to take something to lead it home with. She won't be done with them if they cause an accident or destroy someone else's property. And as ridiculous as I think my horses are being I'm not going to be happy camper if one of them hurts itself from being spooked by her ponies running loose. I wouldn't blame her in the least if that happened because they got out, it happens, but to just abandon them changes the whole scenario in my book. What is wrong with people? 

Ugh, I have to sleep in the same bed as hubby tonight! LOL Last time that happened he kept slapping my head (in his sleep). Depending on how bad he's snoring when I'm ready to go to bed I may end up sacking out in the recliner, I'd be much safer at least! One time when we had a week long visitor I was very, very close to moving into the horse trailer and would have if I hadn't been worried about making the guest feel bad for taking my bed.


----------



## Werecat

rambo99 said:


> Here are the pictures from our last ride,also a picture of the sign about us removing our horse's manure. Talked to supervisor of the township road we are riding horse's pooping on it isn't an issue he could care less. Told me just ignore sign and keep on riding the road, nothing person can do about it township doesn't have a issue with it so we are good.


This is the kind of stuff that worries me about riding in my neighborhood, especially the nice subdivision (public roads) down the street. We aren't the only people that ride on the roads, and a lot of the time other people ride more often than we do, but I've heard before where someone was rude to a rider over manure :/ The poop literally disappears within days, so I don't get why it bothers people so much.

Been suffering from SUCH bad anxiety lately. I bought the most WONDERFUL puppy, from a very reputable breeder who's goals aligned with what I wanted out of a shepherd. After a week, I had to return him because having a puppy made my anxiety worse, and my older JRT wasn't too thrilled either, and as a result I became really depressed. I had no time for rest, fell behind on work, barely got to see the horses... It was the hardest thing I've had to do in recent years, I've NEVER had to return/rehome an animal, but I know she'll find him a proper home and it's for the best. When the time is right to get another dog, I am going to more than likely stick to my guns and get an adult dog... I just am not cut out for handling raising a hyper puppy. At least not alone, at least not yet. My adoration for JRT & Corgis is overwhelming and I'm wondering being without a large breed dog in the more recent years has rocked my confidence with them?


----------



## PoptartShop

@JCnGrace LOL yes! :lol: Ahaha that is funny he slid right off. He definitely needs to ride more!
Wow...what is wrong with her? So they escape, & she's not even gonna try to get them back, just gonna be like whatever? So they can possibly get someone ELSE'S property or horse's hurt? :icon_rolleyes: Sounds like she's trying to find the easy way out. Geeze. Hopefully they just find their way back home, although she doesn't sound like she wants them back! That definitely changes the whole scenario. Bahaha, speaking of slapping someone's head in their sleep, apparently I elbow my boyfriend in the face a few times a week when I turn over in my sleep. LOL. I feel so bad for him haha. :rofl:

I confess, this has been the longest Friday ever, ah! Tomorrow AM the farrier is coming, then I'm gonna ride. Supposed to have super nice weather all weekend.
The people at my barn are going to a show all day, so I'll probably have the whole place to myself, LOL. I didn't want to go, because 1) I don't have the money right now & 2) I just didn't feel like it. I wanna continue working on stuff from our lesson, plus next weekend I already have that obstacle clinic planned, then the week after that, the Good Friday paper-chase trail!

Plus, most of them are doing jumping, & I don't jump, plus Promise can't anyway lol since she has a past injury from the track.

Otherwise, not doing too much this weekend. Have so much laundry to do. I've been putting it off all week...oh, the perks of being an adult. :lol: Have a great weekend everyone!!!


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

Hi everyone, I have been lurking in the background! Just had to read 6 pages to catch up and it doesn't seem that long since I was on here!!
@JCnGrace If the horses aren't eating the hay and you don't want to keep it you could try offering it for sale. Never know who might need some and the money could go towards new hay later.
@PoptartShop change your payment from direct debit to automatic payment. Direct debit means the company takes your money out as arranged and they can change the amount. (they are supposed to notify you first but IME that is not always the case. Automatic payment is when you arrange with your bank to make a fixed payment at a set time (weekly, fortnightly, monthly etc). The company can not change it, they have to tell you costs have changed and you then change it. Some companies will tell you 'we dont do that'. But it is manipulation. Discuss with your bank and if THEY fuss... ask them "whose money is it". I had this argument with a bank on a friends behalf, they were paying for a timeshare. When they split up she got the timeshare but he was still paying for it and bank wouldn't stop the payment. So I got written authority and went in and spoke for him. When I asked them that question they went out of the room for 20 minutes to discuss it. When they came back they stopped that payment. It really does come down to 'whose money is it'. It was a bank manager told me never do automatic payment when a company (might have been insurance) double charged me one month because 'they forgot to take my payment last month!', and left me without means to feed my kids at the time.


----------



## JCnGrace

@Werecat, sorry for the bad times you've been experiencing and that the pup had to go back. Hope you find something that works for you. 
@PoptartShop, enjoy having the barn to yourself or at least to you & BF! Update on the pony situation coming up. LOL

Hello back at ya @ShirtHotTeez, I miss your posts! How are you doing?

So day 2 of horses being too scared to come into the barn. They had been in there because I left them some hay and it had been munched on, maybe in the dark when they couldn't keep watch. Actually they were all fine for most of the day and then late this afternoon there go the ponies back up the road towards home along with humans herding them that way. She had extra hands helping her so I don't know if she changed her mind or her kids changed it for her. I also don't know whether or not they made it all the way without the ponies taking off because she was still just using a can of feed to entice them along. 

She lives in the same place the woman did whose horses were constantly getting out and coming here to visit. I told hubby they were probably using the same way out. That didn't use to bother my herd but JC was still alive back then and nothing much of anything bothered him so if it didn't upset him the others were ok with it too. I told all of them they should be ASHAMED of themselves for letting 2 little ponies get them so spooked. Maybe it's because the larger pony is a gray so they think it's a ghost. LOL


----------



## blue eyed pony

I confess I have no self control.

Went to a major horse show today - spectating unfortunately, but hopefully next year I'll be there as a competitor - and... there's riding tights. In my size. For a great price. 

So of course, naturally, I bought them.

Still waiting on Tekna to email me back about which type of gullet plate to buy...


----------



## TuyaGirl

@Werecat my like on your post was like a supportive one, I think you did the right thing. I am sorry it didn't work out though.
@PoptartShop Glad you got your money back. And keep updating about new barn search. Hope you had a great time with Promise, and that the farrier did show up 
@JCnGrace Thank you! She really is looking great! 
I bet you missed your grandson. No excuses not to get in the saddle now 
Silly herd, affraid of some ponies. Actually from what I have seen most times, horses will check who's around, and not run away from them. I hope those fellows are back home for good.
@ShirtHotTeez hi there! Long time no see 

Weather has been absolutely awful around here. Of course we had to pay a price for all the Sun and heat. We do need it though.
I thought Tuya would be in, but no. She was still outside with the filly (pony went to another pasture). Thing is it was such freezing wind and strong rain showers... She has some shelter in the run in area, but was not using it and was soaking wet. BO told me she is happy outside and decided not to stable her.
It was so cold that I've opted for just let her be. But when I went to her in pasture things got pretty clear: Tuya fully adopted the filly. To the point she sees me as a threat. And all those ugly faces she pulls to other horses, she now pulls to me, while standing between me and the filly. I was not impressed by them, of course, and just yelled at her to quit it. 
BO had already noticed it, that's also why he didn't take her away, or she would be stressed inside. But told me she needs to be brought out of pasture for short periods of time to get used to it. 
Don't know about her lameness, can't tell at a walk, all we know is that this is absolutely the roundest she has ever been, lol!!


----------



## JCnGrace

@blue eyed pony, you only live once so you might as well enjoy it.
@TuyaGirl, silly Tuya thinking that filly is hers. Good thing you are letting her know that making ugly faces at you will not be tolerated. You would think (about having someone to ride with) but he was all about spending all day shooting guns and sleeping and eating. LOL 

The grandson went home yesterday so things are back to normal. Listening to him talk about future plans made me sad because I realized the day is coming all too soon when he will begin his adult life. No more spring, summer and Christmas break visits, he'll be working. 

Yesterday all horses except Thunder finally came in to eat. Today Thunder was finally relaxed enough to come in. Crazy kids!


----------



## avjudge

avjudge said:


> A neighbor told my husband that his horse's manure (on the road) was a problem because her dog rolls in it, and they make diapers for horses . . .


A followup: The above occurred some months ago (last fall??). Well, last night we were watching a movie and the dog barked a bit. After the movie DH went out to give the dog his final walk and throw the overnight hay bag to the horse, and at the foot of our drive had been placed a *cardboard box with horse manure in it*! :shock: (Anonymously, so we don't know for sure it was the same woman.)

This is a rural town of about 300 people, in a popular hiking/outdoor sports region. Not a suburban subdivision. Not near any city etc. What's with people????


----------



## avjudge

PoptartShop said:


> @*JCnGrace* Wow...what is wrong with her? So they escape, & she's not even gonna try to get them back, just gonna be like whatever?


Seriously! My first reaction on reading "Their owner couldn't find a lead rope" was, So? What difference does that make? Baling twine - random small rope - belt - I've used all of those as a lead rope and even made makeshift halters out of the first 2!


----------



## PoptartShop

@ShirtHotTeez yeah, I took it off ACH completely after this fiasco. :icon_rolleyes: I'll schedule it my darn self! :lol: That is crazy. It hasn't ever happened to me with them before this, I've been using them for years! Hope all is well with you, good to see you pop in! 
@JCnGrace good, glad they are back home. Sheesh! Hopefully they don't keep getting out. LOL silly ponies. Bahaha, maybe they do think it was a ghost. :lol:
@TuyaGirl LOL so you think she's a cow?! :lol: That is pretty cute about the filly haha. Tuya feels like a mom to her haha. But definitely let her know that's not to be tolerated! You're HER mom! LOL. Sucks about the weather though, I hope it clears up soon. :sad: 
@avjudge LOL, right?! Baling twine is a lifesaver!

I confess, I have made my decision about which barn I'm gonna choose...& I already put in my 30 day notice (well, really 40 day notice because I'm not moving her until May 18th LOL).

We checked out the self-care place...with the 3 other people, & it was a huge NO. Just, NO!
The place itself was pretty, like, huge pastures, nice little outdoor ring, & a roundpen...but......

THEY TRASHED THE WHOLE PLACE. There was stuff everywhere in the yard, like lumber, boats, RV's, cars, trucks, & the top of the barn had like soooo much stuff in it (fire hazard!)...like it was an episode of hoarders. No joke. Like the place could be SO nice & that's what they do?!

The field where the horses are was nice, however they keep the 10 stalls open ALL day long...so they can come & go as they please. I wasn't OK with that, it's not like it was a run-in. My horse the new kid, & what if 2 horses crowd her in a stall?! Just ASKING for a vet bill. No thanks. 
But the lady was like 'they're horses, they will figure it out, if you don't like it oh well this is how we do things'...no. Just not worth the risk. Nope. The stalls aren't that large either, so it's just asking for trouble.

They also had BARELY any water in the trough, and the trough was extremely dirty, like it hadn't been cleaned in months. Seriously.

Also, 2 of the horses were EXTREMELY obese. I mean, REALLY obese. The lady said her vet keeps telling her they need to lose weight/be exercised, but she's like ah, who cares...& another one of her horses is EXTREMELY LAME. I mean, like she looks like she's going to collapse any second.
She said she knows she should probably put her down, but she's had her for so long, so it's hard. She told me she's been lame for a year now...like, really?! Hello, quality of life?! Her back leg is all messed up & she can barely walk. It was pretty sad to see honestly. :sad: 

She kept saying 'it is what it is. it works for us, it is what it is.' Like..okay lady. She was a bit cuckoo.

Anyway, so after that, I went & looked at the other private barn...I made my decision. It's so nice there, peaceful, clean, the other horses (they even have a pig!) are well-cared for. I met the other horses (last time I went it was raining, so I couldn't really do much). Promise would be in her own field with a field next to her with 4 minis, across from her 5 horses. She wouldn't be alone.  Horses all around her! My boyfriend will move his horse probably by the end of the year, we just feel it's best to have his horse with the trainer still. It makes more sense.

But, my BO was super understanding & sweet, she's very kind, especially since I gave her plenty of notice.  So...yup!!

I did enjoy the sunshine this weekend too! Happy Monday everyone...is it 5 yet????

LOL, figured you guys would love these pictures...River (BF's horse) & Promise on the right...Promise is a ham, like this totally sums up her personality. :rofl:


----------



## rambo99

avjudge said:


> A followup: The above occurred some months ago (last fall??). Well, last night we were watching a movie and the dog barked a bit. After the movie DH went out to give the dog his final walk and throw the overnight hay bag to the horse, and at the foot of our drive had been placed a *cardboard box with horse manure in it*! :shock: (Anonymously, so we don't know for sure it was the same woman.)
> 
> This is a rural town of about 300 people, in a popular hiking/outdoor sports region. Not a suburban subdivision. Not near any city etc. What's with people????


 

Takes all kinds of people to make the world go round. Wow unbelievable hope they had fun picking up horse poop.

Well found out from one of the people who live on dirt road we ride there are several ,who don't like the horse's and the poop. All are from the city and the one couple won't talk to anyone on dirt road.

There was a big uproar about there septic system and where they wanted it. All the people on road were against it, and septic tank placement. But they some how got county to approve it. Its literally right next to dirt road. 

Everyone on dirt road with the exception of the one other couple who doesn't like our horse's. ..says they need to get over it, or move back to the city's. 

They put a sign up for the 4 wheelers say they needed to stay off the dirt road. Obviously didn't work because 4 wheelers still go down dirt road. And sign also got removed. 

Much to there disgust we continue to ride dirt road. The one couple drove by us today while we were out riding. As usual the gunned it and went flying past. Oh well it's truly there own problem. 

We enjoyed our ride on this beautiful sunny day 57 degrees out just lovely weather. It's the calm before a major snow storm...oh yuck hope weather people are wrong. Snow won't last long so that kinda helps.


----------



## Captain Evil

Taxes done, horse fed, dog yard pooper-scooped, cup of black ginger tea and time to peruse Horse Forum. What could be finer?


----------



## JCnGrace

@avjudge, ARE YOU SERIOUS? That is too much! I did laugh at the craziness of your anonymous pooper scooper though. 

I may have even taken a shirt off before when needing something to catch a horse with in a pinch. Guess that woman doesn't have a creative mind. LOL
@PoptartShop, OMG that Promise! I just love her silliness during her photo sessions. I like the name River. Are those two going to miss each other when you move barns? That self care place doesn't sound good, glad you didn't choose that one. 
@rambo99, sounds like they need to be reminded that they don't own the road! I bet 57 felt like a heat wave after the temps you had to endure this winter! Boo hiss on more snow though. 
@Captain Evil, welcome back! Chores done is a really good feeling and I'm glad you decided to spend a little of your r & r with us. 

I think today was the official bug season opening. Not that I haven't been seeing a few but today there were hundreds of flies & bees buzzing around. And the dandelions popped out today too.

Pickles is a cruel little huntress. She had a mouse that she tortured the whole time I was at the barn instead of just mercifully killing it.


----------



## PoptartShop

@Captain Evil welcome!!  That sounds like a relaxing day to me!  How is everything going?
@JCnGrace LOL, she really is such a ham. :lol: Me too. It's funny, I call Promise prom-prom (one of her nicknames haha) & he calls River riv-riv lol. 
Yeah, they will probably miss each other, but he will be moving her probably by the end of the year, maybe sooner depending on how things go. They are pretty close. Gosh yeah, it was horrible. I was so disappointed, because from a distance it looked so good! Ugh, I hate bugs. I've already seen some gnats outside already, can't wait to see the flies...NOT. LOL, but at least winter is over, right? Omg the mouse! Eeeek! Did you look away?! :lol:

I confess, I'm loving this nice weather! Going to ride today, and I need to deworm her also. She is shedding like CRAZY too! 
Work is busy as always...funny story, my keyboard finally gave out on me today. I spill water on my desk a lot, yesterday I spilled it all over my keyboard (not the first time). :icon_rolleyes: I need a sippy cup. LOL. I really do need a cup with a lid, because I am so clumsy. My boss had an extra keyboard. This one isn't ergonomical, so it was hard for me to get used to again lol.


----------



## Tazzie

@PoptartShop, she was horribly out in her pelvis and poll/TMJ, which I think is why she was so witchy. Least we got it mostly straightened out! She may have yanked herself back out given recent events, but she'll be redone before the next show! Diego really is a ham <3 so glad you're getting a bunch of riding in! Yay for the movie!! And how exciting with your lesson! Lessons are the best! I knew your current BO would be understanding!

@JCnGrace, haha, yeah, that'd be Izzie! And how she is around the kids is what saves her every time she becomes a demon child! She's irreplaceable because of them and she knows it! That's awesome your grandson wants to spend time with you! I never had that relationship with my grandparents. One set were incredibly strict, and the other flat out told my mom "I am not a baby sitter" (mom didn't even ask). We weren't her favorite son's kids, so we always got the shaft. I'm not joking with that either. My dad has a half brother, and his kids can do absolutely no wrong in the eyes of my grandma. She watches them a lot, and does things with them. We were lucky if she came to any of our events. I've lived down here for over 7 years (it'll be 8 this September), and she's never come to visit. But she's gone to Alaska, California, etc. so it's not a matter of being unable to travel :/ the pasture is starting to be super nice now, so I don't blame Gamble haha! Such silly horses. YIKES to that phone bill!! What did hubby say? Hubbies are good for messing up plans! Mine is always doing something like that! Your hubby sounds like a hoot though lol goodness about the loose ponies. I don't get how people would just abandon animals like that!

@TuyaGirl, that is my hope! He's on stall rest currently (will explain below, though I know you've followed along on Facebook lol). I do hope we can get him muscled up again! I'm glad the ride went ok even though you couldn't assist with your phone! Fingers crossed about the supplement! I hope Tuya starts feeling better!

@phantomhorse13, yay for the first competition of the season! And look at Phin all calm!

@rambo99, yay for the snow clearing up!! How rude of that person with the sign though! Glad the township is on your side! I'd start mentioning to the township every time they do something that could cause an accident. Gunning past the horses being one.

@Caledonian, me too! He's such a ham <3 I had no treats, no nothing. He just wanted to be with me! I'm so sorry you had to give up your ride on Blaze. I do hope life settles down soon for you. How sweet of you and your friend to partake in the Handfasting ceremony!

@Werecat, I am so sorry that happened! That was good of you to realize it wasn't working out. I know it may be too soon, but I have a friend who JUST had to spay her Corgi after an emergency c section that ended in 5 puppies passing away. Look up Fat Footed Companion Corgis on Facebook. Her pups go everywhere and are raised on a farm. The female is a bit older too, so not a puppy. She's looking to rehome her so she can have her own person. I hope your anxiety settles down soon <3


Well, life has been insane here.

I got to ride a bit! Izzie is doing SUPER well! I'm incredibly pleased with her. Had another ride last night in preparation for Equine Affaire (we leave tomorrow). She did so well! Fingers crossed we have good rides!

First ride back in a saddle:






Last night she didn't want me to stop riding, and kept trying to turn back to the riding area. It was super short, so I was thrilled she was begging for more!










Prior I was riding bareback, and this occasion Syd wanted to ride back... I've never ridden this length of time with Syd on Izzie with me, but I was very proud of how Izzie conducted herself.































We had some serious issues happen though. Last Tuesday we went down to ride. Nick goes and catches the horses while I prepare their grain. I heard the kids say "daddy's coming!" and walk out to find this:










Adorable, right? Until I realized Diego wasn't with her. He doesn't leave his sister. Nick went to grab him and calls me saying "his leg is messed up!" I ask if he can walk on it, and he says yes. Brings him to the barn and what was a small scrape and blown up into cellulitis. Fabulous. So we trailered them both home and put them in our huge stall (like we have done millions of times). Guess that only works when it's Izzie injured or both are ok. Izzie kicked and bit Diego in multiple spots. So now she has been banished to the field, and Diego is on stall rest to finish out his SMZs for the cellulitis. He is thankfully now sound again, the swelling is gone, and the scrapes are growing hair. But it was a rough period of time!























































Sound Diego






Izzie is tolerating life solo better than she had been prior at least.










And both got new stable sheets for shows!



















This may be the last post I can make prior to Equine Affaire. We leave tomorrow night, and I have a lot of stuff to do between now and then!


----------



## WildestDandelion

@Tazzie, Diego is so gorgeous! He looks like my dream horse, looks wise!


----------



## WildestDandelion

New around here, so I thought I'd introduce myself before I start into my confession haha. Im originally from Germany, now in Oklahoma. Have been in the states for 11 years now. I just bought my first pony - he's technically for the kids, but hes more for me  gets me outside more, which is great for depression, anxiety etc.

My confession: I have serious land envy. We just recently purchased the cutest, most perfect-for-us house on a few acres, It already came with a pool, house yard, run in and good fencing. My issue is that the street we are on looks like the country ghetto. The lots are long and skinny, which makes the land very usable because it's all behind our house. But it means the neighbors are much closer than I'd like. And our street was the first street into the neighborhood; some of the house are old and dilapidated. My aussie mix and I spend our mornings exploring the neighborhood before work and I went down a new street today and ended up in a really nice area. Newer houses, beautiful lots, lots of horses and pretty barns. I WANT IT. But I should just be grateful for what I have. Coming out of a divorce a few years ago, and going from being a single mom to married to the love of my life AND DID I MENTION I HAVE A PONY?! I sometimes feel like a little kids thinking about it. But I am still sometimes embarrassed to have people come over and see our neighbors houses.


----------



## Werecat

@Tazzie LOVE seeing your posts on FB! Your horses are so absolutely precious, and it's inspiring because I feel like I'm always alone when it comes to the horses and riding 

I checked out your friend's fb page, such a beautiful girl! But it looks like she found a home in Missouri for the female that lost her pups  I'm glad she's having a happy ending!! Pretty sure I am going to go with a Jack Russell or Corgi for my next dog, or a calmer/older German Shepherd. I love dogs that have settled into themselves, even though that means losing precious years with them, I think adopting anywhere from 2-4 years is still safe.

I still think about my puppy often and wonder if I have made a huge mistake, but I just couldn't handle the time sink a puppy takes for the first 2 years of their life. I sure hope he has a wonderful home by now; last I checked, Thursday he was still available.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@JCnGrace I don't even have kids, but I get the sadness feeling about your grandson leaving, growing up... Just part of life.
Seems your herd is settling down slowly. What a traumatic episode for them, no?
I would feel so sorry for the mouse (you would not guess, right?). At least "our" barn cats eat them straight away.
@PoptartShop I absolutely love the girls picture!! Promise is being herself, so cute!! 
Glad you found a nice boarding place. The other one you went to check seemed like a nightmare and a disaster waiting to happen. And sorry for the dead keyboard 
@Captain Evil Hi! Happy to see you and read all is good 
@rambo99 Gotta love city people, right? 

@avjudje A friend of mine had a rotweiller that she sometimes would allow to go poop on a public lawn between some buildings. But she would not pick it up. So once when she arrived home she had dog poop on the floor in front of door. She immediately suspected of the neighbour who had done it, so here's what she did: picked said poop, put it on plastic bag, found an open window from apartment and threw the bag inside, only to find said neighbour didn't live there, but on the next one. I wonder what some innocent person thought... And no, I don't think she did the right thing at all!
@Tazzie I try to follow Facebook, but lately I might be a little behind as well... Glad Diego is well now, he was in good hands (except for Izzie that mistreated him a little bit, lol). 
Enjoy Equine Affair to the fullest!!
@WildestDandelion hi and welcome!! You will like it here  I understand your confession, but hey, a lot of changes hapenned in your life and you seem to have won some battles 

Nothing interesting to confess. It has been raining non stop since weekend. That screws up my humor

Have a nice day everyone!!


----------



## PoptartShop

@Tazzie I'm glad Diego is feeling better, what a series of events! :sad: I love their stable sheets. You guys are gonna ROCK the show. Have an amazing time, superstars!!!!!    And I'm glad Izzie is so enthusiastic about riding lately, she better keep that awesome attitude for the show LOL!
@TuyaGirl thank you! Ugh I'm sorry to hear it's been raining so much. :sad: That definitely drains the spirit. How is Tuya doing?

I confess, I don't have anything to confess right now!


----------



## JCnGrace

@PoptartShop, it took me a little while to figure out what she was after. It was under some loose hay and at first I thought she was just playing with the hay. After I figured out she had a mouse under there I went about my business but every time I walked by I'd say "Just kill the dang thing, Picks!" Like most cats she didn't pay a bit of attention to my commands. Last time I saw it, it was belly up and you could see it's little heart thumping a mile a minute. No sign of any remains today so either she got bored and let it get away or she was hungry and ate the whole thing when normally they leave a few guts laying around. LOL

RIP to your keyboard!
@Tazzie, surprisingly he didn't say much of anything about the phone bill. If I had been the one to make those calls he would have had a fit though. Guess he doesn't like yelling at himself. LOL 

I'm sorry you never got a relationship with your grandparents. My mom was one who refused to have much to do with her grandkids (same comment about not being a babysitter) and now she gripes they never come to visit her. Thankfully her parents didn't feel that way and loved to have us over and even took us camping often and my dad's mom (that grandpa died before I was born) lived on our property in a trailer when she got older so I visited with her pretty much every day. With Justin, we had him a lot until he started school and then for every break from school until he got old enough to start playing sports that would have practices even during his breaks. He pretty much feels this is home just as much as his other home is. Plus I cook so that's always a bonus to a growing boy. LOL

Equine Affaire already? Man the past year has flown by, seems like you were just there. I know you and Izzie will rock it! Hope you have a blast while doing so. Poor Diego! I'm glad he's doing better! 

WELCOME! @WildestDandelion I'm sure your family and friends realize you have no control over your neighbors so no need to be embarrassed. It's not uncommon in rural America to see trash properties next door to really nice properties. We have one set of neighbors whose property gets called "The Sanford Place" by all the other neighbors. Since you're from Germany you may not get the reference to an old sitcom starring Redd Foxx about him living in a junkyard. Heck the youngsters may not get the reference either since it's a very old show. LOL I hope you enjoy living here in the USA. 

Tell us about your horse and pictures for us drool over are always appreciated, if you feel like sharing them.
@TuyaGirl, I don't have kids either so never got any practice in them flying the coop since hubby's kids had already done that by the time we got married and that probably makes it harder for me to think about him moving on in his life.

We had a little bit of rain over the weekend but it was only in the night and then the sun came out strong enough to dry the top surface of the ground up. Maybe all the rain we had during the winter is just now reaching you. I hope for your well being that it doesn't last that long though. 


I spent most of last night on the phone with my BFF. Scared the bejesus out of me when I got an e-mail at almost 2:00 am to ask if I was on-line and to call her. She's not a night owl so I knew it was something bad. They had found her sister dead in her home last night and they don't know how long she had been laying there. Until they get an official report their best guess is 4 days. That is pretty durn sad. Not sure of the cause either but at 69 it was probably a heart attack or stroke. I had met her several times but I didn't really know her. 

I used the shedding blade on Thunder and Frecks today, they are a shedding mess. Thunder is an attention hog when it comes any kind of grooming and doesn't like to share that time with his mom so is always trying to wiggle his way between her and me when it's her turn. I think I ended up wearing all their loose hair. LOL Gamble's herd missed out because they chose not to come to the barn today. Not because they were scared, this time anyway, but because they have their schedule messed up and were at the furthest point from the barn and were too lazy to walk back. I stopped on the way back to the house to do a wellness check on them. Cutter & TJ fully expected me to have their grain with me, were they disappointed! LOL 

Oh and I got rid of a saddle this weekend! I had an el cheapo kid saddle that I not only used for kids but it was also the first saddle the youngsters had placed on their back since it weighed about nothing. No more kids in the family young enough to fit in it and no more foals being born here so I asked the step daughter if she had any friends with small kids that could use it. She had one that might possibly could use it so I sent it home with her. I told her if the lady didn't want it to bring it back but I'm fairly sure that will never happen since she loses everything. Anyway, I have a free saddle rack in the tack room now so does that mean I can quit calling myself a saddle hoarder?


----------



## carshon

Confession - it is raining and the sky is a weird color this morning. It is cold here (low 40's) and expected to warm up to 60's today so a threat of wicked weather this afternoon. My horses are not happy outside because of the cold wet rain but I have calls all morning so they have to stay out until my work is done and I can bring them into their stalls.

Daughter is driving home from school after her last class. We are all going to Midwest Horse Fair tomorrow - but it will be even colder in Madison WI than here I have wormer to buy and fly spray and I love looking at the vendors and horses.

Not much else to confess


----------



## phantomhorse13

I confess I am very behind and will hopefully have time to catch up in the next few days.


Last weekend, I went down to Maryland for an endurance ride. The whole story is in my journal.


----------



## rambo99

@phantomhorse13, love you're pictures of ride beautiful the tunnel one is neat.
@PoptartShop, promise is really adorable love her looks pretty girl for sure.

I confess haven't been keeping up with reading here, nice weather so have been riding. Today started off ok cloudy and windy now snowing and blowing. Having thunder and lightning snow. Pretty much white out conditions with heavy snow and 40 mph winds.

No riding today not with current weather. Under a winter storm warning till 1 pm tomorrow. Got stuff done before it got nasty out. Got enough hay in horse barn for boys stalls bedded down & filled water trough. All I had to do is bring them in this afternoon. Also had to dump out outside water trough. Took tank heater out of it to use in trough in barn. 

Boys were only out in storm maybe an hour and both were cold. Wet heavy snow so far only an inch but its really coming down . 

@TuyaGirl ,Yeah the city people are something else . Have some pictures from our ride yesterday will post them here in a bit. Need to go on laptop to do so.


----------



## rambo99

Here's the pictures from rides we have tasken. Also some pictures of snow mostly gone to back to winter time again, thanks to a major winter storm still snowing/ sleeting and windy as heck. A picture of barn now it's totally dried out from flooding earlier this spring. So far only 4 to 5 inches of snow so far! storm warnings are till tomorrow at 1 pm.


----------



## JCnGrace

@carshon, enjoy the Horse Fair! We didn't get that cold weather, thank goodness, but it's been pretty windy. 
@phantomhorse13, I get to see so many new places thanks to your pictures! Did they put up all those barriers just for the endurance ride?
@rambo99, they were showing footage of the snow storm in the Dakotas on the news tonight and I figured you were getting something like that. Hopefully we're late enough in the year that this snow you're getting now will melt off fairly quick. Your barn looks nice and snug.

Nobody missed their meal today! They were, in fact, waiting for me at the barn. They don't like to miss their grain treat too often. LOL TJ had a tick, YUCK!


----------



## PoptartShop

@JCnGrace omg, that's so horrible. :sad: Yeah, probably a heart attack or stroke, but still, she wasn't even that old.  Sorry to hear that. I know that wasn't what you were expecting!
Shedding blades are awesome lol. I literally can run my fingers through Promise's fur right now & it comes right off. LOL. Shedding like crazy! :lol: Yay for getting rid of a saddle! Since you have a free saddle rack...then yes you are no longer a hoarder. LOL! Ew I hate ticks! Ugh. Of course they were waiting haha, they think they are starving to death all the time right?! LOL I swear they act like they never ate a day in their lives!

@phantomhorse13 you were right near me!!!  Ahhhh!!! I LOVE FH! Looks like you had an amazing ride!!!  It's so fun! And tons of obstacles haha, tunnels etc. Really fun! I love all the bridges. Promise loves that tunnel lol. She snorts through it. :rofl: 

@carshon awww that will be fun tomorrow!  You will have a good time! 

@rambo99 aw thanks  I'm glad you've been riding! Love the pictures. Sorry to hear about the darn snow though. Like you needed more of that. Ugh. The barn looks nice!!


I confess, Promise is going to the vet tomorrow. I'm pretty sure, like 99% sure that she has ulcers. :sad: I was going to get some stuff for her like preventative stuff, but I think it's best if I just go & know for SURE.
I put her on Outlast for about a month, it did absolutely nothing. It's not that good anyway, it's cheap, but it works for a lot of people so I was like why not. So, I think she will need actual treatment. Which won't be cheap, but whatever I can do to make her better!

She's getting scoped tomorrow, and muzzled tonight. She's going to stay in a stall, but sometimes she eats the shavings so I need to muzzle her, her stomach needs to be completely empty. IDK how she will do with one, she never was muzzled before. LOL, so we will see tonight! :lol: Hopefully she tolerates it. If not, only other option is to keep her in the roundpen where there's no grass, but I'm afraid she will still try to stick her head underneath the fence to get some. 

Lately she's been really girthy, swishes her tail, tries to kick out sometimes, when I groom her she HATES it, she NEVER used to hate it, she tries to bite wood and grinds her teeth, & she hates when I go near her stomach or flanks. She turns her head towards her stomach, etc. She also lost a little bit of weight. So...I'm definitely thinking ulcers.  But I will keep everyone updated. I just want her to be happy/feel better. It sucks.


----------



## JCnGrace

@PoptartShop, good luck at the vets tomorrow! It sure sounds like she has an ulcer. I hope a round of omeprazole will fix her right up.


----------



## TuyaGirl

Just sneaking in to wish everyone a great weekend!! 

Hoping my girl is feeling better. I miss her lots


----------



## blue eyed pony

I disappeared again.

Life is... tough at the moment. SO has been in hospital for a couple of days with neurological symptoms of unknown origin. Clear CT, MRI, spinal tap and ultrasound. Weird allergic reaction ruled out. Poisoning ruled out. Triglycerides through the roof but he's a bigger guy and he eats horribly, so that's not THAT surprising (triglycerides = fat in the blood, basically). He is diabetic - blood sugar wasn't great day 1 but has been fine since.

He's being discharged today. He's better. Diagnosis is "hell if we know, probably a migraine?"

I hate that. I really, really hate that the diagnosis is a GUESS. He doesn't have a history of severe migraines. About 5 months ago he had his first minor one, and he has had a few since, but he's not as chronic as I am or usually anywhere NEAR as severe.

Ugh. At least the tests he's had rule out anything REALLY scary.

The mare is looking good. Still haven't bought a wider gullet plate for her saddle because Tekna STILL hasn't emailed me back. Two weeks, no response. I'm really unimpressed with the customer service I've gotten, and I don't think I'm likely to buy another Tekna with this level of customer care.

But I took matters into my own hands, found an allen key that fits the screws, and pulled my saddle apart. Now I know which plate I need, I can buy one. When I get paid.


----------



## Caledonian

@*PoptartShop* - good luck! I hope everything goes well. I'm sure she'll be back to her old self in no time.

@*TuyaGirl* - Hi back; have a good weekend. Same goes for Tuya; get well soon!

@*WildestDandelion* - Hi welcome. I think there's places like that all over the world. 

@blue eyed pony - Sorry to to hear that your SO has been in hospital, At least the frightening stuff has been ruled out. I get migraines without the headache but every other symptom, including aura. 

@*rambo99* - Great pictures and the barn looks warm. It's a shame that you're dealing with more snow though. I hope spring heads your way.

@*Tazzie* - Glad to hear that Diego's through the worst. 


I confess that I'm not looking forward to working the weekend. The weather's been really nice and the last place i want to be is stuck inside. I was invited to ride Blaze with the others over the weekend but it's too soon for me to go back. I feel like i need to create some space, otherwise I'll be too tempted to interfere LOL. It was really nice of them though.

I dropped by my old riding school. All I'll say is that the yard is a bit rundown, untidy and chaotic. It's under new management and has been for a long time, as my old boss sold up not long after i left. Maybe I'm being unfair but the buildings needed work, the yard looked like it'd never seen a brush, rugs were everywhere, bridles and saddles flung around in the tack room and a yard full of little girls. Oh boy did i want to say something. Then again, as my friends pointed out, my first riding school was like being in the military and not everyone's like me. At least the horses appeared healthy.

There are a few other schools; one was really nice to walk around but too far away and the other was too expensive. I should've known, as, years ago, i went there for an instructors' night and they charged each of us £20.00 to hire a cushion for an hour because our rears were freezing on wooden seats LOL. The facilities are luxurious though. I've one more to visit, hopefully next week. 

I hope everyone has a good weekend!:smile:


----------



## phantomhorse13

@*WildestDandelion* : welcome!

@*rambo99* : riding is a good excuse to not keep up with the thread! hope the storm wasn't as bad as expected..

@*JCnGrace* : the endurance ride was at Fair Hill, a popular horse park that is open to the public (it's not far from @*PoptartShop* actually!), so all those barriers were up before we got there and will stay after we've left. amazing how your ponies got everything figured out as to not miss their morning meal! yuck to ticks - I fear its going to be an ugly year for them.

@*PoptartShop* : hope you can get to the bottom of what is going on with Promise. ulcers aren't great but at least it would be a reason!

@*TuyaGirl* : hope your girl is doing great and you get to spend some time with her this weekend.

@*blue eyed pony* : how scary about your SO. I am glad he's doing better now, but I would also want to know the cause. hopefully it was a freak thing and will never happen again! hope you find the saddle plate you need so you can get back to riding.

@*Caledonian* : I am sorry to hear you are stuck working this weekend, but I think you are smart to keep some distance from Blaze right now. Does your old riding school still give lessons? Maybe you can take some there in exchange for some simple chores..


Monday, I got the boys out. The whole story is in my journal.

Phin was first:



















George and Kestrel were next:



















Wednesday, I got the boys out again. Phin was first:



















Then George:



















Yesterday, I got Phin out with Kestrel.


----------



## PoptartShop

@JCnGrace thank you, I sure hope so!!! Crossing my fingers. & @phantomhorse13 is right, it's literally like 10mins from my house LOL! :lol: I love FH!! I'm doing the Good Friday paperchase (sadly it's their last one) next week!
@phantomhorse13 yeah, I can't wait to get some answers. Contemplating on if I want to watch the scoping or not...LOL. So glad you got the boys out.  Such amazing views. So jealous!!! 
@TuyaGirl fingers crossed she is feeling better, keep us posted. <3
@Caledonian cool to see how things changed huh?! I am not surprised. It sounds like new management haven't kept things nice there. Hopefully the next one you look at will be nicer! And sorry you have to work this weekend.  

I confess, I'm trying not to be nervous about tomorrow's vet visit, I'm 99% sure it's ulcers, so that is what I am hoping for. I can't think of anything else it could be, she is fine otherwise & sound. Ugh!! Nervewracking.

I'm supposed to do a fun Obstacle Clinic at FH on Sunday. Tarps, bats, balloons, etc. Not sure if I'm gonna go now, we will see. Not really excited for it now. They already took my $40 so not sure if they would even refund me. It's supposed to rain that day too, so IDK! We will see, if anything I will just hand-walk her. 

I hope everyone has a great weekend though, I will be sure to post tomorrow after the vet visit <3 Dying for 5pm to get here so I can prep her, LOL hopefully she doesn't mind the muzzle, but the girl has to fast! :lol:


----------



## JCnGrace

I hope Tuya is feeling better too @TuyaGirl and that you get to spend lots of quality time with her this weekend.
@blue eyed pony, so sorry to hear that about your SO. I hope he's feeling better now. Have you tried calling that place instead of e-mailing?
@Caledonian, well having to work the weekend just sucks! I think seeing your old riding school in such a rundown condition would make me sad but like you said at least the horses look healthy so at least they are doing the most important thing right. Good luck in your quest of finding a place to ride!
@phantomhorse13, I think it will be a bad year bug wise too because last year wasn't. Hope we're both wrong. LOL How cool that you were where @PoptartShop rides! 
@PoptartShop, so glad you're going to post an update on Promise tomorrow. I was thinking we'd have to wait until Monday before we heard. I am not a patient person! LOL 

Today I switched out Gamble's herd's water trough to their summer tank. It is the EXACT same as their winter tank minus the heater. You'd have thought Flash and TJ had a new toy they didn't want to share. They stood and guarded that thing for a long time. Gamble on the other hand was upset about me removing the winter tank and kept getting in my way while I was trying to get it out of their corral. Cloud didn't care either way and Cutter didn't want to have any part of water tanks being drug along behind me so he kept out of the way with his eyes bugged out. LOL


----------



## blue eyed pony

Thanks everyone

I am still riding but I'm riding bareback and it's not getting us anywhere. I've been offered a saddle to borrow until my gullet plate arrives (I love my friends), trying it on tomorrow so we will see.

Gotta pull the red plate out of my old Wintec so I can put it in the borrowed saddle. I do have another plate I can swap into the old Wintec. But of course Wintec plates don't fit Tekna saddles.

SO is out of hospital but still just... off. Not himself. Memory issues, super distant, he passed out earlier (but he's diabetic, it's not the first time, his blood sugar might have tanked), and he went to sleep STUPID early. I'm very worried. He's supposed to be arriving here in 22 days, and at this rate he's not going to be able to fly... and I'm on the other side of the planet so I'm completely and utterly useless and it's driving me insane.

I told him to go back to the hospital and he said no. I can't force him from here.


----------



## JCnGrace

@blue eyed pony, that just doesn't sound good, I wish he'd listen to you and go back to the hospital.


----------



## blue eyed pony

@JCnGrace so do I but he's worried about money. He's got insurance, it's one of the benefits of his job (literally no one would ever work hospital security if they had to pay their own medical bills!) but I learned recently that American health insurance has stuff like copay and so on so healthcare costs money ANYWAY, even if you have insurance???????? That sounds so messy. I have to go back to the doctor (third time in a week) on Monday, and it won't cost me a cent. I like the Australian system a lot better.

If he was here (and a citizen or permanent resident) he'd be able to go to a public hospital at no cost to himself. That's what we pay tax for.

It's just so frustrating. He just slept 13 hours, on top of sleeping a total of 18 hours yesterday. And he will NOT listen to me at all and doesn't understand why I think that's scary.


----------



## RegalCharm

@blue eyed pony I am an insulin dependent Type II diabetic. Does not your SO understand that if his blood sugar drops to low he will go to sleep and possible not wake up.


If he does not already have a medical emergency bracelet, He should get one so emergency personal will have a heads up in case he is found unresponsive as to what might be the cause.


----------



## Captain Evil

Hi again, everyone... I just can't get caught up on HF! As always, so much going on with everyone! 

Most of my barn is still frozen, although at least the ice is out of the stalls. Since we returned from Bonaire I have been trying just to keep up with the weather, and dive jobs, and it is hard! Here is a pic of DH & the dogs from Thursday's dive job:









...and a few shots from Bonaire:

a Laughing Gull








a Tropial:








and a caribbean parakeet:








a Sally Lightfoot crab...








a whiptail blue lizard..








..and me! With one of my sisters at the propeller of the Hilma Hooker:








I would add a pic of my beautiful golden horse, except that he is a scruffy-looking mud-brown horse right now.


----------



## rambo99

@phantomhorse13, so much for no snow 9 more inches from Thursday and Fridays storm. Heavy wet hard to shovel and plow. Yes it good to get to ride.

@Caledonian yeah it's nice having the barn look nice and be dry. No riding for 2 days do to weather. 

@PoptartShop , you're welcome promise is just so cute. How did the vet visit go? Does sound like ulcers hope she gets feeling better soon.

@JCnGrace, we didn't need the storm thats for sure was crazy with thunder and lightning when snowing so hard an windy. Was white out conditions we stayed home, hubby had a doctor's appointment friday late afternoon. Roads were still horrible slushy icey mess. 

We are finally plowed out hubby did that this morning. Snows already melting so wont last to long. We did ride this afternoon dirt road wasn't great still snow slush covered some dirt showing. Being boys are shod all four it was an issue. Feet kept getting big ice balls built up in feet. Then they got sore from it so we turned around and headed home. Have pictures need to go on laptop to post them. 

Its a mess with all the snow and now melting sticky wet stuff. Horse's are having issues being shod and major snow balling on all four feet. Only option is to keep them in barn till snow is gone....probably 4 days at longest. Really don't know what to do... Hope everyone is having a great weekend!


----------



## blue eyed pony

@RegalCharm yes he knows, he's pretty good about his insulin but sometimes his blood sugar tanks without much/any real warning. I honestly think he needs a medical alert dog that can alert him when his blood sugar gets bad so he can do something about it.

He doesn't eat very well because he works in a hospital and eats at the cafeteria a lot. Hospital food is... horrible for you, ironically.


----------



## JCnGrace

@blue eyed pony, the more our government gets involved with health care insurance the worse it gets so heaven forbid they completely take it over. Kudos to those countries who can do a good job of it. 

It must be frustrating living so far away from each other and knowing all you can do is suggest things to help him. Maybe encourage him to start packing his own food to take to work. 
@Captain Evil, so your trip ended up working out? Last I remember you kept getting your flights canceled. You were also worried about your horse while you were going to be away so it's good to hear he survived and is rolling around in the mud. LOL Mine pretty much have that spring camouflage thing going on too at the moment. 

Good to have you back! And thanks for sharing your gorgeous pictures!
@rambo99, I've heard coating the bottom of their feet with Vaseline will help with at least the removal of the snow balls but I don't know if that's true or not. Might give it a whirl if you have some of the stuff just sitting around. I bet it is safe to assume that you are more than ready to be done with snow season. 

I confess that when I got up to go the bathroom last night I opened the bedroom door and ran into an intruder on the other side. You get a rush of adrenaline making you ready to fight for your life when that happens. Imagine how stupid I felt when I woke up enough to realize I had opened the closet door and the boogeyman was instead empty clothes on hangers. At least I didn't wet my pajamas during this ordeal! LOL


----------



## PoptartShop

Hi guys! Sorry, so exhausted yesterday I didn’t have a chance to post!

The vet visit went well. He noticed right away that she was more ribby than usual, & I told him all of her symptoms. Tested negative for Lyme too. 

The scope: I watched! LOL. It really wasn’t bad. In the glandular part of her stomach she has no ulcers, but as soon as we went to the non-glandular...yup, she has one HUGE ulcer, & a few were forming above it. 

So, she’s on GastroGard for 21 days. I also told my BO to keep her on constant hay/grass 24/7...

Because that IS the CAUSE!!! Since I moved her in October, she went from constant forage 24/7 in pasture to 12hrs with and 12hrs without (at night, no forage). IDK why my BO does that with most of the horses, but mine is a no-no. So she will keep her on it constantly. 

The vet agreed that’s probably why she got ulcers and lost weight. So she’s gonna be on forage constantly. I just want her to look good again & be happy. I’m relieved that I finally have answers. 

When I move her next month, she will be on pasture 24/7 as well, so that should help too. 

So fingers crossed the GastroGard works...because it is NOT CHEAP! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Caledonian

@*PoptartShop* – at least you know what’s wrong. That’s half of the battle. I hope that everything goes well. 

@*JCnGrace* – Your night time wander story had me chuckling. 

@*rambo99* - JCnGrace is right about vasaline in the feet to stop snowballing. Whether it works is another matter, as I had mixed results. Possibly not the right type of snow LOL. I was also told to try fat. Don’t get either on their shoes though, as they’ll skate.

@*Captain Evil *– They’re beautiful photos. 

@*blue eyed pony* – that’s worrying, I hope that he sees sense and goes to the hospital. It can’t be helping your health being so worried and frustrated.

@*phantomhorse13* – Work and family have taken up most of my time and I thought that it would be better if Blaze had a new rider. It’s easier to fit in the occasional lesson than struggling to care for him and sometimes the other horses in the yard. My old yard is a few miles away, so it would’ve been ideal. 



It’s been a long weekend. The weather's been sunny and warm in the sun, as long as you can get out of the chilly breeze. I spent yesterday and this morning on my feet and talking. My knees are sore and I’ve lost my voice. Ugh! At least I’ve got tomorrow off, Yay! 

Have a great Sunday. :smile:


----------



## phantomhorse13

@JCnGrace : glad to know its not just my horses that act weirdly when the water tank changes. I don't even change the actual TANK, just take the heater out.. but chaos ensues the next day or so.

@blue eyed pony : the US health system is bizarre and all about money versus people being taken care of/kept healthy. I hope your SO gets things figured out..

@Captain Evil : love the pics, as always!

@rambo99 : hope your snow melts asap (and without causing flooding problems). momma nature is still not very happy.

@PoptartShop : glad you have an answer now, even if the treatment is expensive. I had no idea your BO was keeping Promis without hay for 12 hours - poor girl!!

@Caledonian : hope you can get some r&r tomorrow


The end of this week has been a fun one at our place! The whole story is in my journal.

Tuesday:









Thursday:









Friday, I did a major overhaul of the tack room:










Saturday, I went for a ride with Gina. I took the new horse, Windsor . 



















Today, I took Phin out with Gina, Giselle, Nik and Windsor. 


















Tomorrow the farrier and the chiropractor are coming (as well as a bunch of rain), so going to be a busy and soggy day.


----------



## RegalCharm

blue eyed pony said:


> @RegalCharm yes he knows, he's pretty good about his insulin but sometimes his blood sugar tanks without much/any real warning. I honestly think he needs a medical alert dog that can alert him when his blood sugar gets bad so he can do something about it.
> 
> He doesn't eat very well because he works in a hospital and eats at the cafeteria a lot. Hospital food is... horrible for you, ironically.


You say he is good about his insulin. So I am guessing he is also good about checking his sugar level. If he is on the fast acting Insulin (orange pen) he has to eat within 15 minutes. They make sucrose tablets he can carry with him and eat a couple when he feels his sugar is low. They also make a paste in a squeeze tube,, it doesn't taste bad just squeeze it into your mouth and swallow. 

With me they said not to take the orange pen (Novolog Aspart) fast acting short duration. if my sugar was below 150mg/dL If sugar level is 150 = 5units and add 1unit of insulin for every 10mg/dL increase in blood sugar.

And with the Lantus glargine (grey pen) slow acting, long lasting, not to take if sugar level is 100mg/dL or below. I take 32 units of that one morning and evening. 

I take both types of insulin and can end up taking the orange pen 3 times a day and plus the grey pen morning and evening. 


@CAPtainevil love the pic of the Newfie's. Do you breed them? and the other pictures.

@JCnGrace remind your hubby to put a manakin in the closet for Halloween


@phantomhorse13 love all the pics you post and the different horses.


@PoptartShop my horses always came in at night and always gave them a couple flakes of hay to keep them busy overnight along with their feed.


----------



## JCnGrace

@RegalCharm, EGADS! the gun might come out if I ran into that in the night. LOL


----------



## PoptartShop

@JCnGrace LOL that is too funny. :lol: I would've had a heart attack too haha. Stupid clothes! & thank you, gosh no I didn't want to keep you guys waiting until today!
@RegalCharm yeah, my BO apparently told me she didn't know that TB's were so prone to ulcers (she's really dealt with QH's mostly), but now she knows...so Promise is on pasture now 24/7!
@rambo99 that is a mess with all the snow/wetness. :sad: I hope it stops soon, I know their feet are probably sick of it! & thank you, yup it was ulcers! 
@Captain Evil happy to see you pop in! Wow, such amazing pictures. My favorite one is of the crab! :O So beautiful. All the pictures are amazing though!!!
@Caledonian enjoy your day off today!  & thank you, my bank account is hurting but at least she won't be anymore right? LOL.
@phantomhorse13 yeah, it bothered me, but I didn't know much (if anything) about ulcers so I didn't think anything of it. The tack room looks amazing!  Looks like you had some good rides too. Hope the chiro and farrier visit goes well!! 

I confess, what a WEEKEND! I'm really glad I took Promise to get scoped & found out she did have ulcers. Today is day 3 on the GastroGard, I am giving her a few days off of course to de-stress & get used to the medicine though. Yesterday when I went she was happily stuffing her face in the hay. I took her out, groomed her, & gave her her medicine, she is really good with syringes believe it or not! She didn't mind the test, but I did give her treats afterwards. :lol: Can't wait until she starts feeling better, & gaining weight. Sigh. What a stressful weekend, & especially on my bank account, but oh well. She deserves it!

Some pictures...LOL, she decided to roll RIGHT before we put her on the trailer. :lol: The vet didn't mind at least haha. Clearly this is when she was sedated, she was so cute! <3

Happy Monday everyone...4-day work week for me!!!


----------



## blue eyed pony

Things have settled down again. SO is healthy once more (as healthy as he ever gets). Back to his normal self and all.

He bought me a promise ring this morning and he says we'll most likely be engaged by the time he leaves from his visit. He arrives in 18 days and will be here 10, so as long as he doesn't chicken out, I'll probably be engaged within the next 4 weeks. I am STUPIDLY excited!


----------



## JCnGrace

@PoptartShop, what a sleepy girl! LOL It's nice that you get all of Good Friday off.
@blue eyed pony, huge CONGRATS on your upcoming engagement! Have you talked about the logistics yet as in who's moving where? 

I confess I need a vacation! While I don't particularly want to take mom on one it did used to get me away for a couple of days. Last one they came and stayed at my house and we took day trips so that was no vacation for me, just more work. I have to go to a cousins party on the 28th so I may go up a day early and spend the night with sis for a little break. Funny thing is when I was younger vacation meant packing up gear and horses for some camping and trail riding, which still was a lot of work. Now the ideal vacation would be not having to lift a finger to do a dang thing. LOL


----------



## blue eyed pony

JCnGrace said:


> @blue eyed pony, huge CONGRATS on your upcoming engagement! Have you talked about the logistics yet as in who's moving where?


He's moving here, pretty much because the health system in the US terrifies me considering I like difficult horses. We worked that out very early.

Later, when I need easy access to the European showjumping circuit and associated coaching, we are looking at Scotland. But that's a couple of decades away, and we don't want to be long distance for THAT LONG.


----------



## PoptartShop

@JCnGrace you definitely deserve a vaca! LOL it is all about relaxing now! :lol: That sounds like a good idea, it'll be nice to hangout with your sister!

I confess, I wanna know why short work-weeks go by so slow?! :rofl:


----------



## JCnGrace

@blue eyed pony, sound like a good plan!
@PoptartShop, I'm sure that was a rhetorical question but the answer is ANTICIPATION! 

Back to spring like weather today after a couple of cold ones and then tomorrow will be summer like with temps in the 80's. I can about bet you I'll have some horses begging to be sprayed down tomorrow since they haven't completely shed their winter coat and will be burning up.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@blue eyed pony Congratulations!!! So cute!! 
@PoptartShop Well now you know what's going on and have a plan to eliminate it. Poor Promise, always in good spirits, sweet girl you have there! 
@JCnGrace Lol on the warbrobe episode. You know, I could have done that and I got scared by clothes hanging on doors or so 
@Captain Evil Hi!! Always nice to 'see' you and your absolutely amazing pictures
@Caledonian good luck with the search of a place to go and ride
@phantomhorse13 I ride through all your pictures, now that I have been off the saddle for a while


Well, I was away for a loooong time once again. Been working with boss and lots to do, then I get home to parents and mum has been a nerve wreck (just overall tired of life I suppose), so I feel exhausted. Life has been quite demanding lately.
My poor Tuya, alhough in good spirits, is still lame, so a vet visit is in order. Problem: Getting an appointment. Remember I told you I could use two vets, one wayyy better than other? Well BO advised me to call the best one (actually BO is in charge of setting the visit), and could take a while. Maybe he came today, as he was coming to do some horse's teeth in the area. I will call BO later when I leave the office. BO himself said that maybe she's so heavy that it is not helping. Yeah… Man is she fat…
She has now 3 new foals with her. Their condition is disgraceful. They were took away from mums too soon, and are malnourished. One eats laying down, imagine that. His spine is all curved when standing. I think BO's son bought them for a very cheap price,so they will stay until one day he sells them back. But glad they took them in. Tuya did not seem very interested in them, I hope she does not hurt any of them.
I am worried…….


Tomorrow I am not working, I won't be back until Monday, so I wanted to wish my HF friends (family moreso) and families a HAPPY EASTER!!


----------



## PoptartShop

@TuyaGirl oh man, I hope Tuya does OK with the vet visit. Please keep us posted, hopefully the vet can make it out quickly. I know you want answers & want to see what's going on. Honestly I don't think she's that overweight, but I know everyone has their definition of that. :lol: Wow about the foals, I'm sure Tuya will be okay, try not to worry. I hope the foals survive, poor things. :sad: How can people do that to them?! Ugh, makes me so mad.  Happy Easter to you as well!
@JCnGrace exactly! :lol: Promise is still shedding too & it's gonna be warmer today & tomorrow. Ugh! I can't wait until the shedding is done LOL.


Today's my Friday too, tomorrow is the FH paperchase.  I'm excited to get Promise & I out on a trail for once. It's supposed to rain tomorrow, so we are going early.

I also confess, the GastroGard, as expensive as it is...is HELPING so far! Today will be day 6 & she is already making improvements. :O 

The fact that she's back on pasture 24/7 & no more dry lot at night is helping too. I groomed her the past few nights, & she had no tail swishing, no threats to bite/nip, she wasn't standing weird, & she wasn't irritable.

She's still a bit girthy but that will go away in time. It is definitely making a difference though, excited to see how she is in a week! We have like 19 more days to go though. Tomorrow on the trail I'm probably just gonna do walk/trot, because I don't want to push her.

It feels like I'm slowly getting my horse back though, she's in much better spirits. Taking it day by day.

Not doing much for Easter, just going to my parent's house. My mom's birthday is Monday, so we will celebrate that.  

Have a GREAT weekend everyone!!!!!!!


----------



## Captain Evil

Today is my 62nd Birthday, and I spent most of it deep in a pile of manure. 

It was awesome! 

We got a rollaway dumpster, and DH offered use his tractor, Snort, to help me remove the winter build up of ice impregnated manure from the paddock. Of course, I have some a picture...









All was going well, until half of the dumpster was full of manure. Huge slabs of icy manure that we dumped in were blocking our attempts to spread the manure to the far side of the dumpster, so we decided to get the forks for the tractor. The rollaway was blocking the barn driveway, so we decided to drive across the manure field. 










As you can see, that was a mistake. A rather big mistake. 

We tried using a come-along to winch Snort out of our septic fiend, but that did not work. Finally, after much one-sided discussion as to whether "horses are worth it" DH removed the trailer hitch, took all of the ballast weights off of the back, and was able to reverse back on to the driveway. 

But at least 88.3% of the heavy duty manure is gone. 

YEA!!!


----------



## JCnGrace

@TuyaGirl, I sure hope you can get to the bottom of what's causing Tuya to be lame. At this point I think it's good you're calling a vet to look at her. I hope they have a portable x-ray machine. Those poor foals! Do you think the one with the crooked spine will be able to make it? 

Happy Easter to you too and a wish that your life lets up a little bit. HUGS!
@PoptartShop, what a relief that the GastroGuard is working! Enjoy you Paper Chase ride tomorrow and tell your mom Happy Birthday from your forum friends.
@Captain Evil, hubby named his tractor? LOL Looks like he had it stuck pretty good, glad you got Snort free! 

Remember my last weather report of temps in the 80's? Well Saturday we have a chance of snow! It rained most of the day and supposed to be more of the same tomorrow. I have to go to town and am dreading how busy the stores will be with it being Good Friday. Thankfully I only need to get a couple of things at the grocery so won't need to fight my way up and down every aisle. 

Yesterday I talked to an old friend I hadn't spoken with in quite a while. No reason other than just not taking the time to stay in touch. She's paraplegic due to a fall off a horse but her wheelchair doesn't slow her down any on keeping a very busy lifestyle. Anyway she has shingles pretty bad which is why I called and why she was home for me to call her. I'm not usually one that goes for this and that vaccine but I might have to ask the doc about this one.


----------



## RegalCharm

@JCnGrace my cousin who as a kid had chicken pox got the shingles vaccination last year and then broke out with it took over 3 months to get rid of it and she suffered severely during the worst of it. And she broke out this year and they put her back on the medication to help it and it isn't nearly like last yr.

My SIL also got the vaccination last year and she developed a mild case which went away fast and didn't bother her to much. 

I can't remember if the vaccination was a live virus or not. So ask your Dr. before you decide to get the shot. 
@Captain Evil well if you are going to bury a new tractor in poo. Do it right the first time and get it broken in real good. LOL I would be afraid of breaking the glass door . It would cost as much as the tractor to get replaced.
How long did it take to pressure wash it clean again?


----------



## blue eyed pony

Two weeks and 14 hours. That's how long it is until he lands.

I'm beside myself. Time needs to go faster!


----------



## JCnGrace

@RegalCharm, one of those danged if you do and danged if you don't scenarios. She didn't get the vaccine and she's now had the shingles since December. Bad enough she's staying home from work and for that to happen it has to be really bad.
@blue eyed pony, you need to find something to help keep your mind occupied for those 2 weeks or they'll never get here. LOL

Did I say I was only getting a couple of things from the grocery store? I LIED! LOL It wasn't as busy as I'd thought it would be though. 

Poor Gamble is so itchy with his slowly shedding winter coat that he just about falls over trying to rub on things, me included. I felt sorry for him so he got some vigorous scratching from me. He was in hog heaven! About right now he's probably glad he still has some winter coat left because at the last check it was "feels like" 38 degrees with a real temp of 43.


----------



## RegalCharm

I read a long time ago an article about making scratching posts. If you can get hold of one of those wore out brushes they use on street sweepers to slide it over a post. Or those stiff bristle push brooms. Screw them to a post set in the ground.


----------



## TuyaGirl

Hi!

I hope everyone had a really nice Easter. 

Just a quick update on Tuya: No vet and no farrier yet  There is going to be a big horseback pilgrimage, and farrier has been training his horses to go, BO begged him to come today, I hope he makes it. He is not late on Schedule, been 3 weeks, but still... No vet as well still, and I didn't even got to speak properly with BO, as he was not at the barn, and it's harder by phone. I always forget half of the questions I was supposed to make, ugh… 
She is still lame, and sometimes changes weight to relief that hoof, which I think is the cause the opposite one is getting all flared?

Tuya was all friendly - mares, ha! - Loving my scratches and rubbing her face all over me. She was in the run-in area with all the babies, but she does not like the new ones. I jumped inside to check for heat in her hoof, felt some warm, was going to compare with the other one as it was a very warm day and she had been out in the Sun. One of the babies came to say hi to me, and she tried to kill him, almost running over me. I yelled at her to quit it, and she stopped, thank goodness, because those foals are so weak, especially the cremello, that I don't know if they are going to make it. It's heartbreaking to look at them, to say the least 

Tuya does not protect 'her' filly from me anymore, which is a plus, but it's going to break her heart the fact that the filly is leaving today. Being purebread, the owner wants to show her in some in hand show. I think that she won't come back.


I will try to attach pictures of the babies, I won't even put one of the cremello standing, it's just too sad


----------



## TuyaGirl

Here you go. I really like the bay


----------



## carshon

@JCnGrace we buy broom heads at Menards and screw them into trees and posts for our horses and steers to itch against. They LOVE them - and it is relatively cheap. My horses have them in the doorway of the run in shed and we all laugh this time of year because we have to go out and brush the brush to get the hair out.


----------



## JCnGrace

@RegalCharm and @carshon, both good ideas!
@TuyaGirl, the no show of the vet and farrier just sucks! I know you're anxious to get to the root of Tuya's problem so I'm sure you're even more aggravated. 

I keep expecting you to fall in love with one of the babies the BO is always bringing in and post pictures of Tuya's new sister. LOL I know that would happen in my case. They look pretty rough so I'm glad they landed in a better spot, they need some TLC. Shame on Tuya for being jealous of the pitiful little foals! Just kidding, she was just letting them know that you belong to her.


----------



## PoptartShop

@TuyaGirl awww how cute is that filly! <3 Sucks she is leaving though, ugh! Tuya loves her momma. That's so adorable. She's so sweet.
I really hope the vet/farrier make it out ASAP. I know you just want answers already. Crossing my fingers. 
@JCnGrace LOL that's me all the time, I go to get like 1-3 things, end up with 10 bags. :lol:
@Captain Evil happy belated birthday!!  Oh wow, that is a mess!!! Eeek! 

I confess, the FH Paperchase went well. We didn't place this time, no big deal though. Not sure why but they said 'no time out' on the winner sheet. I gave the lady my ticket number when I got done, so not sure what happened. But oh well. I timed my darn self, it only took me 1.5hrs. :lol: Not a huge ride, only like 6mi but it was good for her to get out & it wasn't too strenuous.

Some pictures.  It was fun! 

She is feeling a lot better. She's been on the GastroGard for about 9-10 days now.
She's starting to gain weight also. I know she needs muscles, especially in her hind, but that will come.


----------



## Caledonian

@*PoptartShop* - that sounds like fun. Your smile says it all. Glad to hear that she's doing better as well her muscles and weight will come with time. 

@*TuyaGirl* - I hope you get things sorted with Tuya. It can be worrying. You'd think the farrier would put his customers before his own hobbies. I forget what to say or ask when i'm on the phone as well. They laugh at me because i even write ' hello my name is.... and i'm from.... If i get an answer machine i freeze! Poor little foals, I hope they make it. The little bay has a cute face.

@*blue eyed pony* Congratulations!


I confess that work seems to be lasting forever. I've worked through the weekend and i won't get time off until Friday. 

It's been hot since the end of last week and today reach 75F according to our thermometers. The heating in our building didn't adjust to the outside temperature and we suffered all day; it was really uncomfortable! On the positive side, it's been nice sitting in my garden at night and not having to bundle up in clothes. I did get a bit of a sunburn though and i now have a red nose and cheeks! I always burn, I've absolutely no idea what a tan feels like LOL

I'd organised a ride at my local stable but due to working i'd to cancel. I made the decision to do a few rides at all of the yards, as it'll give me a chance to get to know the people and horses before i settle on one. I'm avoiding the expensive place though, as i can't justify £85 / $110 for a 45 minutes hack. 


I hope everyone had a good weekend.:smile:


----------



## JCnGrace

@PoptartShop, glad you had fun on your ride and Miss Promise is feeling better! The lady must have lost your ticket or something.
@Caledonian, WOW that is expensive! You wouldn't think they'd get much business with those prices. In your work do you have busy seasons or is it always busy? Seems like you're having to work a lot of weekends.

It has been forever since I talked about wanting to turn Cloud out with Thunder & Frecks and I just never did it. Everything is so easy right now so why upset the apple cart. Well today I upset that cart big time by turning the 2 out with the whole of Gamble's herd. LOL Thunder is still going through days where he acts scared to come into the barn (?) and him and Frecks both spend a lot of time hanging on the fence staring at the other herd like they are longing to join it. OMG, it freaked everyone out like when the ponies were on the loose! You would never guess these 2 herds share not only a fence line but a barn too. And then there's the fact that before Thunder was gelded Frecks was a part of Gamble's herd and the only horse in it she's never been out with is Cutter. 

Anyway, after feeding them, so they wouldn't want to hang out in the barn, I waited for Gamble's herd to get their drinks and go out to pasture. Opened the gate that separates the 2 herds in the barn to let the 2 come out and hopefully join the others in the pasture. Nope, they wanted to explore the corrals first so Gamble's herd came charging back in and they are all running around and kicking at each other, Cutter acting the worse of the bunch. It always seems like the lowest on the totem pole has the most objections to new herd members. Finally T & F go out to the pasture and I shut the gate to keep them out while I got G's herd out of the front corral (I figured this one was more of a danger zone for one getting trapped in a corner) and shut that gate then opened the one to the pasture back up. 

Funny how they stayed bunched and separate in their familiar herds. Ended up G's herd in the pasture and T & F hanging out in the barn and attached corral. I stayed at the barn for a couple of hours watching them and hoping they'd start interacting but it was time for me to head back in to start supper so I put the 2 back in their familiar pasture and will try again tomorrow. After supper I took the dog out and G's herd is still all bug eyed and on the lookout for the 2 strangers. I want to call them all something but haven't quite figured out the descriptive word I need. It's not that I don't miss JC every single day but it's days like this when he would have been such a positive and calming influence on all of them that I realize how much I really, REALLY miss him.


----------



## JCnGrace

AHA, proof they should be able to get along instead of acting like unsociable brats! 

Behind Gracie and TJ you can see Gamble and Frecks hanging out together. 









And in this one of Cloud there are 3 red & white butts standing side by side. Frecks is the one with the most white in her tail, TJ in the middle, and you can barely see Flash's little baby butt in there. LOL


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

Okay, I have a confession. 

Old Town Road... the song by Lil Nas X.

THE FIRST TIME I HEARD IT I thought he was singing_ I'm gonna take my horse to the HOTEL ROOM_!!!!

SO relieved to find out he's saying Old Town Road because 'hotel room' changes the ENTIRE COMPLEXION of that song! 


Yeah, I'm gonna take my horse to the old town road
I'm gonna ride 'til I can't no more
I'm gonna take my horse to the old town road
I'm gonna ride 'til I can't no more (Kio, Kio)


----------



## Tazzie

@WildestDandelion, welcome! And thank you! He is one of my favorite colors too! He's a good boy (for the most part)

@Werecat, I would have such a hard time if I was alone riding! I at least have Nick to hold me accountable for riding!

@TuyaGirl, you follow along just fine! He's still improving, but we are over our hurdles I think! And we had a fairly good time! Fingers crossed you find out what is going on with Tuya! Those poor babies  I hope they make it.

@PoptartShop, she was fantastic! I love my horse haha! I do love their sheets too  I'm so glad Promise is doing better!!

@JCnGrace, haha possibly! Silly men! I used to be sad about it, but it is what it is now. I'm thankful that my parents and Nick's parents want to be involved as much as possible. I do think they will all maintain a great relationship with each other! And yes, time has certainly flown! I'm sorry to hear about your friend's sister. That is horrifying to find that! Silly ponies! And yes, I'd consider you to be free of your title of saddle hoarder now that you have a free spot! Yuck to ticks! We pulled one off of Diego last night, ugh! Yay for swapping out water tanks! Though the visual is highly entertaining! One of those vacation things does sound awfully nice haha! Speaking as someone who has had shingles, get the vaccine!! Dear god, get it. It is MISERABLE having them! Aren't herd dynamics fascinating? Hopefully they settle down soon!

@Caledonian, he's through the worse on that for sure! And through the worst on his latest round of fun too, ugh. Good luck finding a place! The place I grew up riding also kind of took a downward turn, but it's under the same ownership. Devastated me to go back, which I won't be doing anymore.

@Captain Evil, I always love your photos!


Whew, sorry for a long hiatus! I was in a rough mental space for a bit, and just didn't feel up to sitting down and typing everything all out.

Our trip to Equine Affaire went smoothly. The horses settled in quickly and all was well! We were certain it was going to be a great weekend!

The horses thoroughly enjoyed hanging out with the public, but we would shut them up in their stalls and walk away so they'd get a break from it all. We discovered Diego hated being a part of the demo from the ground. Absolutely hated it. So he was kicked out for our final demo. He was also slightly lame on his right front, so it was entirely understandable (the swelling from his flank had gravitated toward the girth area, and then down his leg; we kept him in standing wraps at night). Izzie rocked every single one of her demos, and for that I am extremely proud of her! She didn't like when we were all going around in a circle, but she was fantastic for her one on one demo.

Izzie was in the meet and greet stall back to back on Sunday to allow people to pack up and go home. Nick and I had packed up quite a bit in preparation, and were able to leave right around 5 pm, which was when we were allowed to leave. Made for a much earlier night, thank goodness!

Since then, Izzie has been working better and better each time I get on her. It thrills me to ride her, and it restores my faith in this show season! My saddle fitter tried riding her (it didn't go well, Izzie is a butt head), but she discovered my saddle was collapsing on the right side. I naturally am crooked (my spine is crooked), so I didn't realize it. She fixed it, and majority of the issues we were having dissolved overnight. I was thrilled!

So, onto why I've been in a rough mental space. Diego lost a lot of muscle (no duh, right?) He's not been worked regularly all winter long. He also is coming off of a two week stall rest. So no, he's not a muscled up body builder currently. We also highly, highly suspected ulcers. His old owner was at Equine Affaire. She mentioned she wished his condition was better (you and me both chick). Well, he got upset when Izzie was being prepared for the demo on Saturday and he'd realized he wasn't. He flung himself into the stall wall, which sent me and the old owner running. She'd already made me mad at this point, so when she asked when he started this I flatly said "we bought him like this." He's been a stall walker at shows. We've broken A LOT of the habit by tying him (with supervision right there) until he finds his brain, sighs loudly, and then we release him to eat hay. Well, she felt him and claimed he's clearly sick, he has zero muscling (again, no duh), and I need to have him looked at right away. I told her we suspected ulcers and were going to begin treating him for them once we got home (I have some stuff from my vet that is a nontraditional method of treating them, and no I do not wish to discuss it further as I've had to defend my business for over a week now). Last Tuesday she checks in with a bunch of crap about how she's trying to help, yadda yadda yadda. I explain, again, that I have TWO vets working on this horse, I'd be happy to give her the names and she can check with our former barn owner his opinions on them (he thinks SUPER highly of the nontraditional vet, so there is that), and that we are treating him for ulcers. Silence. Logged into my email yesterday morning to an email that was THREE screenshots worth on my phone. Now I'm mad as heck. It was hard to take it as anything other than belittling my way of taking care of him, and essentially saying I need to overhaul his diet because he may have different diet needs than Izzie (as though I'm going "well, Izzie only needs a 1/2 lb of this grain, so that is all he needs too!!") Umm, no. I do not believe in overhauling a horse's diet WHILE you are treating them for something like ulcers! Because then what?! You can't pinpoint for sure what was the cause of the muscle loss. Sorry, I've been heavily annoyed with this all and I just want to scream at her to go pound sand.

Anyway, here are some pictures and video for you all.

Reunited and it felt so good lol










Pictures from around Equine Affaire























































From the breed booth 























































Meeting a fellow forum member (whose forum name escapes me currently!)










And the demo rides that I saved!
















Progress with the ulcer meds (left is pre treatment, middle is 2 days in, right is 5/6 days in)




















Two horses insanely happy to be turned OUT after Equine Affaire. Diego was SICK of the stall (which that was part of the lengthy email I got; that his mom and uncle are silent stressors and need their stall... Diego loathes stalls)


----------



## PoptartShop

@AtokaGhosthorse me too...I still sing it like that. HOTEL ROOM. LOL...it sounds like it. :lol: 
@JCnGrace omg they are so cute. Look at those cute bootys!!! They should be able to get along for sure. Give it some time. Hopefully tomorrow goes better. I know you miss JC. :sad: It's never easy, I understand. He definitely would have helped today with them.

I confess, it's so nice outside today, I can't wait to ride...can I just leave work now? LOLOLOL I wish. I went to the dentist at like 10 & had to come back to work afterwards. Part of me was like...I could just go to the barn right now...LOL. :rofl:


----------



## carshon

@Tazzie I am so sorry that Diego's former owner came down on you. I watched the video of Nick and Diego and to be honest I was expecting a skeleton or something (I knew better but by your post) and I did not think he looked that bad. And then your pics of him into his treatment he looks much better! I am all for alternative treatments and believe all owners should be as proactive as you are when it comes to their horses. 

Great Job!


----------



## PoptartShop

@Tazzie you always post right before I do. LOL! :lol: I am so glad the Equine Affair went well. I know they were both loving all the attention. They are so cute. <3 Love all the kiddos with them! How adorable. Great pictures & videos!! You guys look absolutely lovely!

You know I'M currently dealing with ulcers for Promise, & it's not easy. Promise was thinner than Diego! He doesn't even look sickly ill. Screw her. Ulcers make them lose weight and can affect how their coat looks too. ALSO of course he had muscle loss - the ulcers pluuuuuuuus him not being worked much. She needs to back off, seriously.

Promise lost a lot of muscles because of the ulcers. :sad: I have to pretty much get her hind end muscled up all over again, she was starting to get a butt & now we are back to square one. But at least you found the cause of everything...ulcers suck.  He will get muscled up again in no time. 

He is starting to improve & fill in nicely, I'm so glad the meds are working!  
Love the video of them running around. LOL, happy horses!


----------



## Werecat

@Tazzie I am so sorry she's been berating you about Diego's care. She couldn't have picked a better home for him, and needs to just trust you, because she obviously did at one point, to sell you the precious boy <3

Also, @Tazzie found my new dog for me! She's 5 years old, a corgi, and is sweet as can be. Now that she seems pretty well settled in, can get started on her training! We planned out the new fence and stairs for my back deck and fencing. I hate to cut up my deck rails after them being completed for only 2 years, but it'll be so much easier having a fenced in yard with dogs.

In other news...

I'm getting a little ticked about work... ALL These people are taking maternity and paternity, yes PATERNITY leave for 6+ weeks, PLUS they take their full vacation time. I believe that is totally fair, for them as a parent, but it's not fair for those of us who have to stay working, who don't/wont have kids. It's just really frustrating. I'm pretty burned out by my contracts, and my full time work is actually the easier stuff right now. I just want to take a stay-cation. Spend time with the horses, and the dogs.

I'm also worried about Wesley, my JRT. He has slowed down A LOT this past month.  His bloodwork was perfect 3 weeks ago, so I'm thinking it's arthritis kicking in bad.


----------



## JCnGrace

@AtokaGhosthorse, yes, I'm glad they weren't singing what you thought they were! LOL I know there have been songs that I hear the words wrong and for the life of me can't figure out how the song makes a bit of sense...until someone tells me what they are really saying. 
@Tazzie, glad you're back and that you enjoyed your time at Equine Affaire! Those smiles Izzie & Diego are putting on people's faces are priceless.

Old owners! For some reason they seem to think it's ok to criticize your care of YOUR horse even though you're providing a much better home than they had. You all have heard me talk about the state Cutter was in when I brought him home and yet when I sent his old owner pics of him looking healthy she had the nerve to berate me for calling him by a different name. LOL Her opinion meant zip to me and that's kinda how you have to view those unwanted comments. You know you are going above and beyond to give YOUR (no longer hers) horse the best possible care so it's best to let whatever she has to say go in one ear and out the other. You do not need to defend yourself to her and she's definitely not worth the time you've spent upset over it. Harder to do the first couple of times you experience it but over time you get immune. It helps to come to the conclusion that old owners who do this, and not all of them do, do so because they feel inferior and need to give themselves what they feel is a boost to their own ego. 
@PoptartShop, dentist should be a 4 letter word! LOL How nice it would have been to play hooky and spend that time at the barn. Life would be much better if we could live on retirement when we are young and have so much we want to do and then go to work earning that retirement when we get old and don't have the energy to play as much. LOL

So, I get up this morning and look out the window to see the 2 herds napping together at the fence line. (big time eye roll LOL) Then when I went to the barn to try for day 2 not a one of them would come to the barn. I guess none of them wanted to take the chance I was going to upset them again today and while I could have gone out and made them come in, I just didn't. The procrastinator in me said, "There's always tomorrow!". LOL Besides that hubby took off running errands so I was enjoying a peaceful day.


----------



## Tazzie

@PoptartShop, I would have called in and gone to my horse haha! And yes, we do always post at the same time haha! I do agree that she needs to back off. I like her an awful lot, but she's added unnecessary stress to a situation I was already stressing myself out over. And I think both of our ponies will get muscled right up in the hind end in no time! There will be hill work in Diego's future! And they are VERY happy ponies!

@carshon, how she treated us during the event, and then in the week following you would think I brought a skeleton there! She actually made us keep him with his sheet on for Saturday and Sunday because he was just SO awful. Yes, he needed a bit of weight. Yes, he needs muscle. But he's never been at death's door, nor would I have allowed him to get to that. And just feeding and letting him sit is not going to build the muscle he needs (she actually told me I shouldn't ride him at all until we figured out his issue; this is AFTER I told her I was positive he has ulcers, and no I wasn't intending to scope but just treat). And thank you <3 I've always poured my heart and soul into them (and my kids too; I have been accused of favoring my animals over my kids :eyeroll. I'm very glad he's shown such an enormous improvement after such a short amount of time. It was a huge relief, and showed me that my gut still has it. I'd been wondering if he had ulcers, but his environment SHOULDN'T have sparked it. Our best guess is he's had them since we bought them, but he's stoic. And then storm of awfulness happened and he couldn't hide it anymore. We are taking steps to prevent it happening in the future.

@Werecat, thank you <3 exactly. They turned down higher offers than what we paid. If they didn't think I'd do whatever it took to care for him, we wouldn't have him. This is just a bump in the road, and now we are on our way to getting him where he needs to be. And I am SOOO excited that all worked out! She was just the perfect match for you guys!! I'd known it as soon as I saw her posted <3 and I think fencing in the yard would be a great idea! I love just turning my dogs out and letting them loose! I'm sorry work is getting you so down :sad: that is a lot to take in! And I hope Wesley will be ok. Is he on arthritis meds? I know you'll always do whats best for that handsome little king <3

@JCnGrace, it was so much fun watching them both interact with the public. We had to close doors because Diego doesn't know when to stop and protect his own sanity, so we had to do it for him. Izzie is good about going in her stall and laying down if she needs a break. As for the old owner, I know. It's the first time I've had to dealt with an owner that was criticizing me. Izzie's old owner was nuts, but she never criticized our care of her. We've actually been keeping him stalled up at night since the meds I have are currently twice a day, and he nearly runs me over to leave the stall when I turn him out in the morning. He hates stalls so much now that we've shown him there is an entirely different way to live. I don't deny he needs muscle and a bit more weight, but I'd never allow an animal to starve at my place. We also plan to discuss different supplements to help prevent ulcers in the future with our vet tonight. I was just so frustrated, and then she also filled me with a lot of doubt. But the little punk is so happy outside that he's been a pain in the neck to catch now because he does. not. want. to. come. in. He's been called every bad name under the sun at this point. I'll be SO glad when the meds drop down to once a day next week... no more stall time, and LOTS of grass.

Your silly horses though haha! And yay for a peaceful day! I don't blame you for not wanting to disrupt it!


Didn't ride last night because the wind was atrocious. So no more rides until our show Friday afternoon, ugh! Oh well. I think it'll make for happier horses in the end. Will be seeing what the vet says about showing Diego. He's been doing really well under saddle (I've ridden him twice since starting the ulcer meds), but I want his opinion on the matter. If he thinks I shouldn't ride/show him, then I'll definitely be listening to my vet. How he's behaving though, there is little reason to think he can't be ridden. So we will see!

Took a couple of pictures of Diego last night, and an updated video. This is just over 8 days worth of meds for Diego, so I'm pleased. Still more to go, but doing well!







__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










Their stall set up now, compliments of Nick. This way we can treat twice a day, and ponies get turnout. As opposed to the house where they only got a little bit of hand grazing.


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










And Izzie being Izzie last night


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## carshon

@Tazzie I think Diego looks great. Really - if that lady would drive around where I live and see some of the horses she would be appalled! And one lady gives lessons on her hay bellied, Yak haired horses and is always posting pics on FB of her "babies" and look horrible. I guess some horse owners live in glass houses.


----------



## carshon

@Tazzie I think Diego looks great. Really - if that lady would drive around where I live and see some of the horses she would be appalled! And one lady gives lessons on her hay bellied, Yak haired horses and is always posting pics on FB of her "babies" and look horrible. I guess some horse owners live in glass houses.


----------



## carshon

@Tazzie I think Diego looks great. Really - if that lady would drive around where I live and see some of the horses she would be appalled! And one lady gives lessons on her hay bellied, Yak haired horses and is always posting pics on FB of her "babies" and look horrible. I guess some horse owners live in glass houses.


----------



## blue eyed pony

Into the single digits now. 9 days to go! *screams*

The horse has the dentist on Friday, finally. I have to borrow a bit of money to manage it because of the timing but cancelling my booking isn't an option and I can't postpone because the dentist is only in town occasionally!

Soreness issues through her body again. She was being a **** on the ground, decided to bolt around me at the end of a 12' lead, and predictably, the footing crumbled under her feet and she slipped and fell over. So now she's sore in both shoulders and her nearside hamstring.


----------



## phantomhorse13

@*TuyaGirl* : sorry to hear that your girl still isn't right. I hope you can get the vet out soon. The foals sound like they needed a soft landing, so its very good your BO's son bought them. I hope they recover.

@*PoptartShop* : yay for the gastrogard making a difference! expensive isn't ideal, but at least you are seeing changes. It looks like the paper chase went very well.

@*Captain Evil* : happy belated birthday!

@*JCnGrace* : if your dr thinks the shingles vx would be effective for you, then def do it. I have had one round with shingles (and only a mild case) and it was awful. I hope your herd blending is going without incident.

@*blue eyed pony* : countdown is getting closer all the time! have you met in person before? sorry to hear Ikora is being silly and hurting herself.

@*carshon* : what a great idea for scratchers!

@*Caledonian* : sorry to hear you missed a chance to ride due to work. I hope things settle down for you soon.

@*Tazzie* : glad things went so well at EA. Sorry to hear Diego's old owner is poking her nose in and causing trouble - why must people be such busybodies?! What you are doing is obviously addressing the problem, and seeing results in not even a week is amazing.

@*Werecat* : Is maternity/paternity leave where you work paid or unpaid? Places I have worked, it was always unpaid, so that made me less disgruntled about not also getting time off. It sucks when multiple people are out and everyone remaining has to pick up the slack with no compensation. I hope you get to the bottom of what is going on with Wesley.


Last Thursday, DH and I headed down to Virginia for an endurance ride. The whole story is in my journal.

Friday, I rode Phin:

































Saturday, I rode Duroc:


----------



## Werecat

@Tazzie I think Diego has to be the cutest little boy <3 I'm just so smitten.  I'm so happy his treatment is working, and I'm sure you'll have his body to show condition very soon. Can't leave Izzie out, always love seeing her posts as well!!
@phantomhorse13 It's paid  Which is GREAT! I totally support that, but I wish... people who keep having kids back to back each year... would appreciate that when they leave like that, it heavily stresses everyone else, and we do not get compensation for that. They get 8 weeks paid (the mothers do), and the fathers get I believe 2 weeks. Unless they state their case. 

My sweet Bear (my arab) turned 20 years young today! I can't believe he's 20!!

Wesley ate like a champ yesterday, today not so much.

I think we're going to have to switch him back to 100% home cooked. Or at least 60% home cooked, 40% soaked kibble. But we shall see, he tends to get hungrier in evens vs. mornings lately.


----------



## PoptartShop

@Tazzie it's so amazing seeing the progress from the ulcer meds.   I've been taking pictures of Promise & I'm dying to look at the 'before, with ulcers' & 'after treatment'. :O It's amazing how FAST we are seeing results. I think he will be fine for the show, he may actually perform even better than before since he is getting relief.  Love the setup!! & the picture of them touching noses is just too adorable.
@JCnGrace I know!!! :lol: Ain't that the truth! & LOL they are so entertaining your horses. They are quite the herd!!

@Werecat that would annoy me too. :icon_rolleyes: Very frustrating. When I first started my job last year, someone went on maternity leave & I had to basically do the job of THREE people. Even now she takes off at LEAST once a week, & it makes my job harder. Ugh. Like I get it, but still. & I'm sorry to hear that, I hope he feels better soon. Happy birthday to Bear!!! Aww!!

@phantomhorse13 omg yes! So expensive but I am so glad it's working. & yes! It felt good to finally get out to FH!!! Ugh, your rides always look amazing!!! So beautiful! I love the pictures too!

I confess, I'm super excited we are having tacos for dinner tonight. LOL! :lol:


----------



## JCnGrace

@Werecat, sounds like your co-workers are trying to create a population explosion! LOL Paternity leave wasn't even heard of back when I still worked. I hope things slow down and you can get your staycation. Happy Birthday to Bear!

Your JRT and I share a name although it's my last name. Is he getting old? Ours hasn't been wanting to go for as long of walks here lately and it's because the heat and humidity wears him out a lot faster. Fingers crossed that Wesley is OK!
@Tazzie, Diego looks good! My guess is the vet will clear him to go to the show. The wind blew in rain over here, are you getting it too?
@blue eyed pony, are you getting cooler temps since you're going into winter that are making Ikora feel frisky? At least working with her will help you pass the time until BF arrives. Just a little over a week so it won't be long now! 
@phantomhorse13, they still aren't blended. LOL There is not really a problem with them being separate other than I want Thunder to have friends when something happens to Frecks. She's 26 now and while seemingly in perfect health and nowhere looking her age I know she's at the point where she could die any day. Not that it can't happen at any age but you know what I mean.

I like the scenery in VA. Those rocky trails remind me of MO. Where's you next destination? 
@PoptartShop, YUM tacos! I hope you ate an extra one for me. LOL

Today was my errand day and I got a badly needed hair cut. Shortest I've gotten it since I did away with long hair. The back of it is tickling my neck. I heard terrible news at the beauty shop...the BIG hair look from the 80's is making a comeback. Been there, done that so I think I'll pass up on that look this time around. 

I got back from town right at chore time and didn't bother changing clothes. Gamble had to slobber all over my previously unstained t-shirt. How do they know? You'd think I'd learn since one of them will do this to me every time I wear anything except stained and holey chore clothes. On the plus side I now have a new chore t-shirt that is only stained and not holey. LOL I suck at getting stains out of laundry no matter how I pre-treat it, maybe because our water has so much lime in it. Only reason I can think of anyway other than incompetency on my part. LOL


----------



## blue eyed pony

@phantomhorse13 - this will be our first in-person meeting but we've spent a LOT of time talking "face to face" with video chat
@JCnGrace - yeah it is getting cooler but she's usually better behaved in winter. I can't wait for her to finally come out of heat -.-


----------



## PoptartShop

@JCnGrace I actually ate all 6! LOL. :lol: I was hungry! Awww I bet it looks great! I haven't had my hair cut in like 1-2yrs now. I need my ends trimmed badly, but I've just been too lazy. & I swear they know when we have nicer clothes on! LOL, don't feel too bad - last week I wore a hoodie to the barn & somehow I got her medicine on my sleeve...it won't come out. Sigh! :sad: 

I confess, I regret eating lunch at like 12 today because usually I eat later...now I know why. The day just DRAGS. LOL. Going to the barn after work though, gonna ride. Hopefully Promise continues to show improvement. Ulcers, begone!


----------



## JCnGrace

@blue eyed pony, oh, she's hormonal! I always told my mares that if I had to feed, clean up their poop, take care of them in general and not bite off their heads while I had PMS then I expected the same from them. Seemed to work. LOL 
@PoptartShop, I always felt like I needed a nap after lunch and so that made the day drag afterwards for me too. I hope you know I am now hungry for tacos and I just had them not so long ago. 

Finally got all my plans made and will be spending Saturday night with sis. Hubby will be in charge of holding down the fort. He's got friends coming over to target practice Sunday anyway so he won't even miss me. 

Step-daughter called today and they just ordered a new horse trailer. She's so excited and I can't wait to see it. We're their first stop after they pick it up and we're not actually supposed to know because son-in-law wanted to surprise us so we have to act surprised. LOL


----------



## blue eyed pony

@JCnGrace - she comes into heat in August and doesn't come out until June -.-

Would regumate her but I refuse to handle the stuff & can't afford to get the vet to inject her every however often. Apparently there is a slow release implant you can get for them (like the one for humans!) so I'm going to try to look into that.


----------



## PoptartShop

@JCnGrace make some tacos!!   Awww, that will be a fun weekend. This way you'll get some girl time & he will get some guy time! LOL. Yay! 

I confess, I'm super excited to see Avengers: EndGame tomorrow!  We love the Marvel movies. :lol: 

Not much going on otherwise. Just gonna ride all weekend, clean & possibly wash my car. It has so much pollen on it right now, yuck!

Promise has been on the GastroGard for about 13 days now & she's making tons of progress...the first pictures are from 1-2wks ago, to this week...she's gaining weight. BYE-BYE, ULCERS! :lol: Like gosh, I can't believe how thin she was getting. She wasn't like sickly skinny, but still - huge difference. 
Still needs muscle but I am so pleased with the results, and that she's feeling better. She has about 10 more days on it. I have some leftover to wean her off & whatnot. 

BTW that side of the barn the floor is a bit uneven near the cross-ties so if she looks like she's standing weird it's because its not even lol.

She was so good last night, like each day she is making progress. She was way less girthy last night too when I tacked her up.  

Happy Friday everyone!!!


----------



## Caledonian

@*JCnGrace* – Have a good time with your sis. Oh no not big hair! I saw a group of French girls yesterday wearing 1980s/90s fashion. I know I’m old now; fashions are coming around for the second time! The first thing I thought was ‘if you were my daughters, I wouldn’t allow you out of the house looking like that’. Oh dear!

We have busy times from spring to autumn and a short peak in November. Plus, I have to do a certain number of weekend/night events. Also, it’s the Outlander effect and other films such as Mary Queen of Scots; people want to see where they’re filmed and I think our population has almost doubled, which means more work.

@*phantomhorse13* – I love to see chestnut ears in the video. It reminds me of Toby.

@*PoptartShop* – She’s looking better. I’ve never had a horse with ulcers so it’s interesting to see how hard it hits them and quickly they recover with the right treatment.

I had to wash the car as well today. Not pollen though, sand from the Sahara Desert; dragged north by a weather system. As if my car wasn’t dirty enough LOL, the mud and grey paint had a red tinge!

@*blue eyed pony* – oh no I hope she gets over the soreness quickly. Seven days to go !?



Nothing to confess. I’m working tomorrow morning then meeting a friend for lunch. Nothing planned for Sunday yet.

Have a good weekend everyone!


----------



## JCnGrace

@blue eyed pony, WHAT???? 11 months of heat? Poor Ikora and poor you! Have you ever looked into having her spayed? I've never looked into it and it's probably expensive but it would be a one time expense and your done. 
@PoptartShop, it's amazing that treatment is working so fast for Promise. YAY! Sounds like you have a good weekend planned.
@Caledonian, growing business = more job security so that's good except for the extra you have to work. Maybe you can start hinting about the need for an extra person at least part time. Lunch with a friend is always quality time spent with them, enjoy!

I still need to pack my bag for the weekend. Then fill my truck up with stuff for mom and sis. I buy mom a case of V-8 juice every time I go to Sam's so have one I haven't given her yet. For sis I have some VCR tapes of a mini series I taped for her, books and some jigsaw puzzles. Now if I just don't forget what all needs to go by morning. LOL

Rain left and the wind came back. I thought it was going to blow me away a couple of times today.


----------



## Werecat

@PoptartShop Thank you!! Your girl is SO cute <3 

So, I took Wesley (my JRT mix) to the vet yesterday, and they said his BUN was elevated but it could be dehydration from not eating/drinking properly, so they gave him fluid and an anti-nausea shot. He has gotten sick ever since he got the Proheart 6 injection again last month, after he got perfect bloodwork back. We're praying it's not the Proheart 6 that did it, because once my vet found out a tech administered it to him, given his age and previous health issues, and on going treatment, she was upset. She said we pulled him out of this once before, so we're praying we can again.

Today, he ate! He hadn't been vomiting or anything, just general malaise/lethargy/lack of appetite. So when he ate chicken and rice, I was ecstatic! He also had some of Ajia's food, which was good! He actually wanted kibble!

I miss spending time with my horses, I work too much and am too consumed by dogs right now, but they both behave just fine in the barn if I want to groom my horse or just relax with him. I've never left Ajia alone since I've gotten her, so praying she'll be okay when the time comes. She'd have to stay in a crate, because she still is sneaking off and pooping in the house when she gets the chance (lol), and that's with ample potty breaks! But I think she'll be okay.  Her previous owner is a horse transporter, so was gone a lot throughout the day, and she survived, so I've got faith!

Over all, other than general anxiety/depression from stress of work, stress and worry about Wesley being ill again, and just life, is crazy. I've started CBD and it does help, but man I need a vacation. Or staycation, to just relax and not have to worry about WORK! Working from home IS great, but honestly, you can't get away sometimes!


----------



## blue eyed pony

@Caledonian I knowwwww! Omg! One more week and boyfriend will finally be here. We've only been planning this for, oh, over a year!! 
@JCnGrace - spaying mares isn't really done in Australia and even if it was I want a foal out of her one day


----------



## Captain Evil

Once again, I am loving all these pictures! I really love this one:









You guys look so happy and excited! And Promise looks awesome, and Diego, and, oh, @Tuya Girl: send a baby or two over to keep Boojum company! They never have to be ridden, they can just hang about the dooryard looking cute.

I just struggled through February taxes and am going to begin on March. It was brutal, brutal! Dyslexia had me transpose two numbers and then prevented me from finding the error... oh! The pain and anguish! I deserve a break: I'm going to give Boojum the Filthy a bath.

We just did a dive job up at the Hellhole they call Hog Bay, and I got some pics of a seagull fishing for crabs. Since my horse is too dirty to photograph, I will post the seagull.

But first, these are the rapids we had to ford: some of the waves were 4' or better, so not too bad this time.









And the gull:









He had quite a struggle and dropped it once, but finally caught it for real...









...and off he flew


----------



## phantomhorse13

@*Werecat* : I hope Wesley is continuing to improve. You certainly deserve a staycation and hope you get one very soon.

@*PoptartShop* : your comment about tacos for dinner stuck with me and I wound up making those the following night - yum! agree that taking a later lunch helps move the day along.

@*JCnGrace* : hope you are liking your haircut. i got mine cut shorter a couple years ago and have loved it. i cannot believe the 80s big hair is coming back - I will hide under my rock for that trend, as it was bad enough back then.  Hope you had a good time with your sister.

@*blue eyed pony* : I can't wait for you to be able to meet in person. I did the opposite (long-distance dated an Aussie guy) a million years ago, so can remember all too well that pre-meeting excitement!

@*Caledonian* : you got sand from the _Sahara_ rained on your car?? that is crazy.

@*Captain Evil* : thank you for the kind words. that pics is one of my favorites for sure! I love your pics as always. good luck with the taxes.


Thursday, I got on Raven. The whole story is in my journal.










Yesterday, the weather finally gave us a bit of a break. The rain stopped and the sun came out, but with it came _raging_ winds - 20 mph sustained with gusts to 40. DH and I needed to take care of a couple trees that had come down in a previous storm:










We got SO lucky it didn't come down on the fence!! But sure was a hassle to get cleaned up. We also had 3 big limbs come out of other trees that needed removal.










We didn't cut down the remaining trunk as we were afraid of where it would land in the gusty wind. But at least I can finish mowing now.










The limbs came out of hardwoods, so we took that wood to the neighbor for their woodstove. When we got back, the dogs wanted to go for a ride!










Today it rained, so I spent the day cleaning the house (yuck). Tomorrow is the only day this week its not supposed to rain, so I hope to ride..


----------



## blue eyed pony

So the mare has had her teeth done, she's had extensive bodywork over the past week, and two days ago I introduced stretches into her daily routine. Lateral ones mostly but I also stretch out her shoulders and hindquarters. It made a massive overnight difference and suddenly a horse I haven't gotten to stretchy-trot in WEEKS is soft and stretchy at liberty. Very pleased! 

New gullet plate arrived this morning, I have installed it into my saddle but part of me feels like she needs wider still. We'll see I guess. She's gone and gotten very broad on me!

5 days to go. Practical preparation starts tomorrow - stuff like making sure we have plenty of fuel in the car, packing my overnight bag so I have clothes at his hotel for when I stay overnight with him (let's be real that'll probably be nearly every night), and so on...


----------



## PoptartShop

@phantomhorse13 yum! LOL tacos are delish!! The winds were crazy here the other day too. Insane. Glad you got to ride though, Raven is such a good boy. I'm glad the wind didn't make them collapse onto the fence, but still, what a hassle to clean up! :sad: Omg, so cute the picture of the dogs with the golf cart. I love it!  Rainy days are perfect for cleaning.

@Caledonian thank you. She definitely looks better, not all the way where I want her to be yet, but getting there. I hope you had a good lunch!! LOL oh gosh! It rained this weekend so my car got a washing. :lol:

@JCnGrace thank you.  I know, it's crazy! It really has worked wonders for her so far. I hope you had an amazing weekend! LOL I hope you didn't forget anything! :lol:

@Captain Evil thank you.  Love the pictures as always. Love the gull.
Taxes are such a PITA!
@Werecat aw thank you! :smile: I hope it's not the proheart that did it too, please keep us posted. :sad: I'm so sorry you are going through that. I'm glad he was interested in eating! That is a GOOD sign right there. I hear you, I went on vacation in February & I already feel like I need another one. LOL. Ugh! I hope you get a staycation or vacation soon, you have been through a lot.

I confess, I had a nice relaxing weekend. Saturday we saw EndGame...however...in the middle of the movie, the screen went BLANK. It stayed blank for almost an hour. Nice for a bathroom break, but come on. I was so annoyed. :lol: We ended up getting re-admission tickets, but when it came back on, we watched the rest of it. We didn't want to worry about spoilers, we paid for it after all, plus it'll be good to re-watch it anyway.

Afterwards, we went to the barn. I rode Promise, it was suuuuper windy but she didn't mind it too much. I rode yesterday as well. She wasn't girthy at ALL yesterday. :O She has about another week & a half on the meds, going to wean her off them of course. She's taking 1000lbs of it now as of last week, & I save the syringes, so I'll have extra to wean her off with. My vet's idea...can't waste any of it, it's expensive stuff! :lol:

One of the little girls wanted to braid her tail, so I let them. It came out really cute!

Some pictures.  She's shedding a ton, her summer coat is coming. But she does have some longer hairs that are NOT shedding like near her armpits, under her neck & face. :lol: As you can see. LOL.

I may trim them, we will see haha. She looks like she has a goatee. :rofl:


----------



## blue eyed pony

Guess whose instinct about the saddle was right!

I just ordered a 2xw. So now I have another week minimum to wait before I can really ride. I wanted to only go one size up (xw) but everywhere is out of stock, so... *sighs*

There's no wider than 2xw so it had BETTER be wide enough...


----------



## JCnGrace

I confess that I'm here and reading but have been too tired the last 2 nights to be able to do more than type a few sentences. I'll get caught up soon though.


----------



## blue eyed pony

I confess that I'm THIS close to shooting my stupid horse right in her smug little face. She is the WORST at standing tied and she just broke a pretty expensive leather halter. I think I can get it fixed, but that's beside the point.

She is going to learn to tie, or else.


----------



## TuyaGirl

And I have been too drained to even have the will to check the forum 

Work, Tuya's issues, mum's breakdowns, other people's personal problems onto me - I mean I am glad to be the shoulder they cry on, but too much is too much and too many people at the same time, I am not made of stone… I feel therrible to admit and confess, but I just lack the patience lately. I just want to be left alone for a while. Or would like to.

I am terrible sorry, I've read through all the posts and replies, but I will just leave na update in here, and pray things will calm down soon.

Last Saturday I went barn, I knew BO's son would be there as he didn't go to the 4 day pilgrimage. He was with some friends at beginning (they went to drop a horse for him to start under saddle), but then we spent the rest of the afternoon alone. I asked him if Tuya had been heartbroken when the filly went away. He said a little. That she called for quite a while, but then turned the attention to the remaining babies. She still does not like the cremello one much, but is always near them. They are so sweet and vulnerable it's impossible not to fall in love!
Even before I took her out I could tell she was walking much better, long strides, fluid, and he agreed that she was indeed better. I mean before we could easily tell she was lame at a walk. Not the case. I took her out and lunged her to access. She was mad at me, and all over the place, because her babies were lost and calling, but yeah, it's safe to say she is so much better!! 
Took her out once again on Sunday morning for BO to check (he had returned that night), and she was still very good, no head bob to the best side, and only a slight, and not every stride, to the worst one. Of course she was not reaching under properly, as she is out of work for quite a while now, but yes, very good!

Farrier came yesterday (didn't cal BO to ask about it yet), and vet will come some day around this week as he has 2 costumers in the area to visit. He was one of the oficial vets of the pilgrimage, so has been out. A con of being good is that he has many requests… BO will be responsible for being there and asking about it, but if Tuya is like on the weekend there won't be even much to see. Which is good at a point. 

I hope that she is on the mend

I will try to have the time to attach some pictures of her.

Have a lovely day!!


----------



## TuyaGirl

I forgot to share an embarassing moment 

When going somewhere with me in a car there's a very high chance you will experience a live concert feat.me if I am comfortable with you, lol! I sing a lot, it helps with stress levels and feels good. I love to sing Nirvana and Pearl Jam (I am a grunge girl at heart). And when I am really enjoying the song I am the kind of person that arrives to destination and waits in the car til it's over. 

So there I am, arriving barn to the sound of Heart Shaped Box from Nirvana. I see cars, a horse trailer, but I see the doors to the stables shut. I do the finish the song in the car thing. Live version, powerful screaming ending - HEY, WAIT! I'VE GOT A REAL COMPLAIN! Forever in debt to your priceless advice, your adviiiiiicee, your adviiiiiiiiiceeeee. 
I leave the car. 5 people just around the corner sitting in the Sun. I want to die. I want to disappear. They disguised very well. There was no chance they didn't listen, lol!


----------



## PoptartShop

@TuyaGirl I am so glad that Tuya is starting to feel better. What a relief. I was wondering how she was doing. <3 Glad she is on the mend. And yes I wanna see pictures of the pretty girl! LOL omg, I do that all the time. Sometimes I catch myself at red lights doing it, & people look, but I don't even care. :lol: It's relaxing and fun! Definitely a good stress reliever. Let us know how the farrier went yesterday!
@JCnGrace you better get some rest!

I confess, I don't have anything to confess right now. :O


----------



## Tazzie

@carshon, exactly. I'm well aware he needs a bit more, and definitely needs muscle. But I'd never consider him failing. We had a speed bump, and we fixed it.

@phantomhorse13, I'm thankful she's backed off now that she saw him in person. We tie our horse's stall doors when we leave (I don't trust Izzie), and I tie them a specific way so I'll know if someone messed with my horses. No one went into the stall with them. But she apparently told one of my best friends that he's looking a lot better (which we knew and told her as such). But yeah. We are two weeks in and his haunches are rounding out. Which they SHOULD be given the amount he's eating and the hill work. Sounds like you had an interesting ride with Duroc! But yay Phin!

@Werecat, thank you! I do agree  he's our baby! And he's getting there pretty quickly! Happy belated birthday to Bear <3 and I hope Wesley is starting to feel better!! Knowing Aija's former owner, I'm certain she knows all about the ponies lol

@PoptartShop, I'm glad he's looking much better so quickly! And I love our setup! It's come in handy lately  Promise is looking so good!

@JCnGrace, we did get quite a bit of rain! I'm so over it. The vet had cleared him to show, but ding dong tweaked a muscle from Thursday into Friday, so we scratched his under saddle classes. Bummed, but horses come first. Silly horses! And big hair is so not something I'll be doing! Sounds like you had a good weekend planned! And ooohhh, new horse trailer?! I bet it's nice! That's fun he wanted to be a surprise when he shows it to you. I'm sure they will get a lot of joy out of it!

@Captain Evil, thanks! I love your pictures! Good luck with all that tax stuff, ugh! Yikes to the rapids! And I want pony pics!!

@TuyaGirl, thinking of you! Don't be afraid to say "I need time for myself." You HAVE to take care of yourself first. I'm glad Tuya is feeling a lot better! LOL, I love it! Who cares that they listened, you were having a great time!


Whew, lots to catch up on.

Diego was seen last Wednesday, and everyone was astounded by the change in him! We talked and I was told to get him working to build the muscle, and that we were clear to show this weekend. YAY! So we get everything loaded up. We locked Diego up in the barn so he'd be easy to catch/give meds to. Well, my butthead chose to not hang around him. She slipped Thursday night/Friday morning and had a scrape on her butt. Which ruined some classes because she sat there going "it hurts!" Me being mean mommy said "you did it to yourself you brat", and she was fine afterward. I had found Diego pacing in the barn, unhappy that my brat wasn't there, but he seemed ok. We hauled them home to give them a bath, and then hit the road. Got there, got set up, braided, and went to warm up. Izzie was a butthead, but otherwise not terrible. Diego... was lame. Left front, felt like shoulder. So we scratched all of his riding classes. Izzie deserved to be beat in her two first classes because she was going "I can't possibly canter", and I told her oh yes she was. The judging was horrible though. The horse that won (in sport horse mind you, so they need to look like Dressage horses, or a true hunter horse) was not at all steady in the contact and had a four beat canter. The second place horse SHOULD have won because he was consistent. It was just awful. Multiple people came up and told me I had clearly won our championship class, and I was ripped off. So, yeah. That was our Friday. Nick was so furious he wanted to pack up and go home that night. I talked him out of it. Both ponies were massaged and magnawaved (massage was planned, magnawave was to help with soreness).

Saturday was sport horse in hand. I was supposed to do native costume, but thanks to the show being all sorts of messed up, I had to scratch that in favor of our in hand classes (they were more expensive and needed for regionals/nationals). Nick and Diego were first. They didn't place at all (expected; he was going against horses with national titles), but they had MUCH better runs than previous years. So we were happy. Izzie did pretty well. She won all her classes for Region 13, and was second in two of the three classes for Region 14 (only horse in the third class). So it was overall successful there! I ended up working the Saddlebred show ribbons that night, so I was worn out at the end!

Sunday we did halter with Izzie since we needed a bonus point for our incentive fund. She took last for Region 13 (out of three) and second for Region 14 (which was our bonus point class). We don't run her like a halter horse though, so we don't expect to win haha! Nick showed her as I showed another horse for a friend.

Then came trail. That was hilarious really. Diego has only ever seen a trail course once before, and he was NOT doing the bridge. Nick is intending to build one soon so we can practice it. But Nick was proud of him. He didn't jump all the poles like we expected him to, so we were thrilled! He actually took third out of four in his first class, and then was fifth out of five in his last (but had a slightly higher score). Later watching the videos (watch the second one at the least, Diego added some flair on the bridge haha), Nick just sighed and said "I love my horse" <3











We decided to enter Izzie into the trail under saddle class, and it was worth our while! Nick said she went out there and worked like that was all we did with her! I was super proud of her 











It was a double regional show, so we got double the ribbons (before people think I worked my horses to the bone lol)










Baby said horse showing is exhausting...










Couple cute pictures from last Wednesday and from after this weekend.























































And then here is a highlight. This girl LOVES Izzie, and has been DYING to ride her. Size Izzie wasn't trying to canter all the time, I let her try her. Just told her to stay out of her mouth (which this girl has never ridden a horse entirely off her seat before). I think they looked pretty good together!


----------



## Caledonian

@*TuyaGirl* - so glad to hear that Tuya's better and to see you back on HF. She's very protective and motherly of the babies; it's very sweet! I loved the singing story. I think I would've sunk down behind the car. I can't belt out a song like that, as I'd be too embarrassed LOL.

@*PoptartShop* - That's a shame about the film, at least you're getting to see it again. 


@*JCnGrace* - hope you feel better soon. Get some rest :smile:

@*Tazzie* - That was some jump off the bridge LOL. He did well given that it's only his second time doing a course. 


Have a good day everyone!


----------



## phantomhorse13

@*blue eyed pony* : Ikora looks lovely in those pics. it will be interesting to see how the saddle fitting goes - fingers crossed the size your ordered works. not too much longer to wait for the meeting now!! do you have various touristy activities planned or are you just playing things by ear?

@*PoptartShop* : how aggravating to have such a long pause in the middle of the movie! but I bet you will enjoy all the things you missed seeing it a second time. yay for Promise not being girthy any more. she is shedding out really nicely.

@*JCnGrace* : hope everything is ok and you are doing fun things to be so worn out.

@*TuyaGirl* : it is not your job to shoulder the burdens of everyone around you. please don't feel guilty in saying no and taking care of yourself. glad Tuya seems to be improving. and I think Nirvana SHOULD be sung enthusiastically at the top of your lungs - who cares who heard you?!

@*Tazzie* : your show sounds very busy and stressful. Glad Nick and Diego are improving in hand. How awesome that Izzie rocked those after being such a pill the day before. the trail classes looked like a lot of fun (and maybe Diego wants to be a jumper?!). that jr on Izzie was priceless.


I have gotten a bit of horsey time the past couple days. The whole story is in my journal.



















And spring has finally sprung - flowers!!










About time!


----------



## blue eyed pony

@phantomhorse13 - we don't really have a set plan, there's loads of places I want him to see but one of them (at least) we won't be able to get to in his hire car because he's hiring a Toyota Corolla and there's a lot of off-roading needed to get to it. Mum has a big SUV set up for off-roading that she bought for hauling our horses, but her insurance will only let nominated drivers drive it.

We are planning on mostly spending evenings in, cooking and gaming and just spending time together. Lunches out so we don't have to come home if we're in the next town, but evenings in. He wants to spend a lot of time with the horses, which is fabulous because it means I shouldn't have to remind him I have to go feed Ikora lol. 

My gullet plate has been mailed. I wasn't pleased with how much shipping cost ($11 for a small item!) but turns out they sent it by express courier.


----------



## JCnGrace

@Werecat, hope Wesley is doing better by now.

@Captain Evil, there is nothing fun about doing taxes. You probably already know this but when you're working with numbers and the amount you are off is divisible by 9 you can be pretty sure the mistake is due to transposed numbers so that tells you what to look for.

Cool pics! I take it you call it Hellhole because of the rough water. Is it that way all the time?

@phantomhorse13, Raven looks pretty chill in the one picture! LOL Your flower bed looks really nice, you've put a lot of work in that. Oh boy, downed trees! Constant battle isn't it?

I do like my hair this short except for the constant need to get it cut. It was still damp last night when I went to bed so it stuck up all day today because no amount of brushing was going to get it to lay down. Hubby said I looked like a punk rocker. LOL 

@blue eyed pony, glad Ikora is doing better for you and hope you get your saddle issues fixed soon. Frustrating, I'm sure. Are you nervous as well as anxious to be meeting him face to face for the first time? How long is he staying? 

@PoptartShop, Promise looks like she's sleepy in those pics, you must have wore her out. LOL Does she like kids? 

Back when movies were on film you could usually count on the film breaking at least once during a movie but it didn't take them near that long to splice it back together and continue.
@TuyaGirl, YAY for Tuya being on the mend! Funny how horses can sense when something is wrong with another one and ostracize or ignore it. If the vet has a diagnosis for the foal with the crooked spine please ask the BO's son if you can share it with us. While it's sad for sure it's still interesting to hear and learn something about it.

I laughed at your singing story because I'd probably be embarrassed too. I can't carry a tune in bucket so I'm sure all those people would be staring at me in horror. LOL 

@Tazzie, Look at all those ribbons, CONGRATS! I hope Diego's antics didn't frustrate Nick and that he found the good in it instead. After all Diego did realize Nick wanted him to get across the bridge on the second attempt and he just went about it in the way that was most comfortable to him. LOL 

The weekend went well. Coming home Sunday the road I normally take was flooded deep enough I decided not to risk it so had to back up for quite a ways until I hit a spot I could get turned around and I suck at backing distances and swerve all over the road. LOL That made me backtrack about 10 miles and then coming in the other way I got on the wrong road and made an extra loop. It has been a long time since I've taken that way and forgot I had to turn to stay on the road I was on (funny road name of Buffalo Bottoms) instead of going straight. I have no idea who originally mapped out the roads in this county but they must have been drunk when they did it. If you turn onto our road from the highway it changes names 3 times before you get to our place and obviously it isn't the only road that does this. 

After going to Celebration of Life to do for my friend's sister I headed to my sister's and she made a steak dinner. YUM! Then we played a game of cards and it was bed time. Sunday I took her out to lunch at Chili's then we went to our cousin's house. Another cousin that lives in Illinois was there and she had brought a bunch of family stuff she wanted to get rid of. Most of it was dishes which is not my thing but I got an old cast iron bank (like in piggy bank) of Humpty Dumpty sitting on a wall that belonged to Grandma and Grandpa. An old sleigh bell (just one) because I thought it might belong to the string of bells Grandpa always kept on a mounted deer head he had. Also a baby quilt with a rocking horse on it that cousin wasn't sure if Grandma or her mom had made. Then there was a plastic model horse that I didn't really want but she insisted I take since it was a horse. LOL It had also belonged to the grandparents and I guess it was a leftover toy from one of my aunts or uncle. Mom didn't remember it.

Really no reason why I was so tired other than making it to the computer so late every night. With the time change and it getting dark at a later hour we're outside later which makes us having supper later and it just snowballs from there until it's 1 or 2 in the morning before I'm done with everything and ready for my bedtime routine which includes computer time. Even now I should already be in bed but I was determined to get caught up tonight.


----------



## Tazzie

@Caledonian, we were pleased with it. We knew going in that the bridge would be iffy since we weren't allowed to practice on it prior. Overall though Nick is very encouraged that Diego can in fact do this.

@phantomhorse13, this show has always been called the marathon of horse shows, and this year had so much kind of implode that it made it crazier. Thankfully they smoothed out a lot of it, but it was nuts! I am proud of how they've come along  I know Nick will get him going just right for in hand because Nick is dedicated to it. And yes! I was thrilled! Nick has decided he does want to teach Diego to jump, but he's only just now coming 5. So I don't want to stress him THAT much. But he loves jumping creeks and odd things. And that kid is a heck of a little rider. I loved watching my big, challenging horse go so well with her! And I just love Raven! I know he can come around!

@JCnGrace, thank you! And Nick isn't at all frustrated from the antics. He was actually laughing haha! He loves his horse for everything that he is. And yup! He'll get there. Izzie was eh about the bridge in the beginning, but her and I had been together for years prior to trying it. Nick and Diego haven't even been together for a year, and we entirely changed his life. So it's a bit slower progress. But Nick is thrilled with all the stuff he did super well (like NOT jumping all the poles!) Sounds like a lovely weekend! And ugh, I hate roads that change names all the time. We have a few around here that do it too. So frustrating and makes it hard for someone not from here to get around! I could never stay up as late as you do though, yikes! I'm in bed by 9 just about every night haha!


Not a whole lot going on here. I always give ponies a day or two off after a show (how many days is dependent on how many days they got stuck in a stall). Today is Nick's birthday so while today would be a day I'd ride, the last thing my husband will want to do is hang out while I work ponies lol I have a venison roast going in the crockpot, so at least dinner will be close to done when we get home. I have to add the tomatoes still, so I'm hoping we can go feed and then come back to give it time for it to all mix. But it'll be yummy!

Here is an update after two weeks on Diego's ulcer meds. He's gained substantial weight, and I'm thrilled! Need to be working him to gain muscle now!






Pictures from yesterday too 














































Couple of happy ponies


----------



## PoptartShop

@Tazzie the show looked amazing. So glad you had a good time. You guys rock!!!! LOL omg the picture of him laying down in the stall is too cute!! & that sounds yummy!  Happy birthday to Nick! Diego really is looking much better. It really is amazing. He will gain muscle in no time. It's a relief that he is looking better & feeling better. They are both so darn cute! I know they are happy to be out <3 Diego is so adorable haha he kept coming up to the camera. :lol:
@JCnGrace I'm glad your weekend went well!  Omg, we have some around here that change too. Very frustrating. I'm glad you got to spend time with family.  Yes, she's good with kids! On the ground, I wouldn't let a kid ride her of course LOL. You sure are a night owl. I feel like an old lady haha, I am asleep by like 9/10. Blah!

I confess, Promise is doing really well! This is her last week on the ulcer treatment.

I'm so over work today. :icon_rolleyes: Or maybeeeee it's just because I can't wait to get to the barn already? LOL


----------



## carshon

I confess I am tired and a little confused on people's behavior

Yesterday morning at 5:30 AM DH and I left our sleepy little village to drive the 6 hours to daughters school to pick up her horse. Finals are next week and daughter will be coming home (Yeah!)

We have had torrential rain here in NW IL with 2 inches on Monday and more expected yesterday. So we leave in the rain and 40 degree temp. When we get to So. IL it is 83 F, Hot and humid. Now DD and I have worried how her horse Sawyer will adjust to the difference in temps between our locations and about Sawyer loading. She had only been in a trailer once in the last 6 years and that was when DD picked her up in March and hauled her the 5 hours to school. 

So - we throw DD's college stuff that she won't need into the truck (to save her from moving it next week) and load Sawyer up. The mare loaded like a champ. All the windows and vents are open on the trailer to keep her as cool as possible. It is now lunch time - we drop into a McD's in Carbondale grab our sandwiches to go - give daughter big hug and hit the road. We drive an hour or so North and the clouds start to darken, wind is picking up. It begins to get really windy and raining. Then my phone SHRIEKS - weather alert. Tornado spotted in your area take immediate shelter. We are now driving in a downpour with winds whipping us every which way. I am driving as my phone keeps sending alerts and shrieking at us. Clouds are truly ominous with multiple tails as the rain starts and stops frequently. And to my utter amazement cars in front of us are pulling off of the side of the road and people are getting out of their cars to video the sky with their phones! Really! Are you willing to die for a FB post that gets a few likes? I am driving as fast as I can to get to the interstate as we were heading north out of the storms way. Then the hail starts - marble size hail is pounding the truck and trailer. We can't hear Sawyer but I can feel the trailer moving a little. We are desperate to get under some cover so we can get out and shut the windows of the trailer. We can find no shelter so we pull off on the entrance ramp to the interstate. it is no longer hailing but the winds are fierce and the rain coming down violently. I hit the interstate and drove as fast as I could to get out of the storm. After about 45 minutes we drove into regular rain fall and then out of all of the rain. We stopped frequently the rest of the way home to check on Sawyer. We made it home at about 7:30 PM unloaded the poor horse who was by now jelly legged and wide eyed. Put her in her stall where she stood shivering. it was a 43 degree difference for her - and went into the house to rest. 

I am happy to say Sawyer is doing pretty good today and has eaten hay and drank a little water (not as much as I would like) - she is trying to make friends with the horse next to her but she is not pacing or whinnying.

So happy that trip is over.


----------



## Caledonian

That's frightening @carshon . It's terrible that people would risk lives by blocking roads just for images. I'm glad that everyone's okay.

@JCnGrace - Great name for a road!:smile: The items must bring back a lot of memories. I like the sound of the piggy bank. I managed to get my Great Aunt's china one before it was destroyed.

@phantomhorse13 - Poor Kestrel, just sitting there waiting for Raven to play. The look of confusion is wonderful :rofl:


----------



## blue eyed pony

@JCnGrace - nervous, anxious, excited, I have all the feelings right now hahah. He's staying 10 days. I wish it was longer!


----------



## JCnGrace

@Tazzie, happy ponies is right, your ponies always look happy!
@PoptartShop, was this a riding night or a hangout with Promise session? 
@carshon, those storms moved through here today and I can't imagine towing a horse and trailer through them. Glad you arrived home with only your nerves frayed but otherwise safe. 
@Caledonian, the bank is kind of on the ugly side but cool too since it's so old. I'm going to do a search tonight to see if I can learn anything because there's no markings on it. 

I have a game on the computer I play that always makes me think of you because it plays Greensleeves in the background. LOL
@blue eyed pony, 10 days is a good visit and it's not long now! I expect you won't be on this site much during the visit but be sure to come back after he leaves ready to tell us all the juicy details! LOL

Poor hubby! His incompetence in the kitchen hit an all time high tonight. He likes sweets, lots of them but if I made dessert every night I'd eat it too so I don't. I do buy him those mug cakes and usually make them for him but I was still eating my supper so I guess he decided he couldn't wait and tried to make it himself. For those of you who don't it's simply a mix you dump in a coffee mug, add water, stir and microwave for a minute or so. They also include little packets of icing. He started asking me how much water and I told him to READ the DIRECTIONS because I couldn't remember. I walk into the kitchen about the time the microwave dinged and he pulled out a mug of colored water. I asked him how much water he added and he said what it told him to although I noticed there was a silverware tablespoon laying on the counter instead of a measuring tablespoon. Still, it shouldn't have been that bad. Upon further investigation it was discovered he had used the icing packet and not the cake mix packet. I mean, really, it says what each is right on the individual packages! How can you get them confused? I was ROTFL and he was so ****ed he no longer wanted a mug cake. LOL

Sister who is moving to Phoenix sent me an e-mail asking if I wanted an antique radio cabinet that had belonged to our great aunt. It's actually quite pretty but a quick mental search of my house gave me no place to put it. I told her to see if any of the others wanted it or if any of the kids did and if not I'd figure it out. I don't think she wants to do much searching for a home because she immediately wrote back and said no one wanted it. Crap, now I have to finagle a place to put it! 

Let's see of I can remember how to get the picture of it from e-mail to the computer so I can post it.


----------



## JCnGrace

Didn't really find anything out about the bank but did see one exactly like it for sale and it says it's from the 19th century.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@Tazzie Glad your brat had nothing but a scrape from the slippering  
Poor Diego, I hope that he is feeling better by now. You were very sensible to skip the riding classes. I love how he goes woohoo on the bridge, lol! 
I always love to hear your descriptions about the classes. Congrats on each one of them, it's always worth the experience, although the judges may not be fair all the time. The trail under saddle class sounds a little like our working equitation, yay Izzie for doing great!!
Happy to read Diego is improving his weight. He didn't look bad though. I associate arabians with thinner bone / structure 
@phantomhorse13, is that your garden? Looks wonderful! I love the picture with horse and dog, such good company 
@blue eyed pony your anxiety for the time to fly must be killing you!  
@JCnGrace your weekend sounded lovely! Such as all the items you brought with you. I have several pieces brought from grandparent's house that I absolutely love!! Lol about the plastic model horses, I know!! Everytime my friends or even some family members see horse related stuff they assume I must absolutely love it. Sometimes I really don't.
That radio cabinet is absolutely gorgeous!! I would not let it go either. 
Lol on the mug cake episode 
And now that you mentioned, I remember I've read something about how even wild stallions kill weaker foals. They cannot keep pace with the herd or so. It was very clear Tuya does not like the cremello, pulls ugly faces and tries to kick at him. He runs away though, he is *a little* more fat and does not spend as much time laying down.
@PoptartShop Glad your girl is doing fine and responding very well to the ulcer meds  She is a sweetheart!
@carshon Glad you made home safe! How is Sawyer doing? Adapting ok?
The risks people take for getting likes on social media is just ridiculous, I agree.

Thanks everyone for Tuya's best wishes  
I think that the foals have been accessed by a vet, but shame on me, I never asked about it. They all have some piece of clipped hair by their necks. Next time I am with BO's son I will ask out of curiosity. If a vet came it was not to the barn I think, as I am still waiting and Tuya was already lame when foals arrived. 
Didn't call BO yet so to be honest I could be lying about it.

Have a nice day!


----------



## blue eyed pony

Lol @JCnGrace I disappear from this forum for no reason at all a lot, so it wouldn't surprise anyone I'm sure! 

Less than 2 days to go. Tomorrow we make the final preparations, then Saturday morning it's in the car on the road to the city to meet him at the airport. Lunch with mum so she can get a feel for who he is before she trusts him with my life (to drive me back to my hometown after so many hours travelling lol) and then we'll head for the hotel. He can't check in before 3pm but he's going to be completely wiped so I'll have a bit of a time of it keeping him awake!! Hahah.
@TuyaGirl I am dying hahah!


----------



## TuyaGirl

And miss out of work Tuya 
She was turning into me, end of lunging session.


----------



## blue eyed pony

Oh she looks awesome @TuyaGirl


----------



## blue eyed pony

So the mare got tied to a tree with a rope halter and pullback collar.

And...

didn't
even
test it.

>:C 

GDI how am I supposed to teach this witch to tie if she's this inconsistent!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

blue eyed pony said:


> So the mare got tied to a tree with a rope halter and pullback collar.
> 
> And...
> 
> didn't
> even
> test it.
> 
> >:C
> 
> GDI how am I supposed to teach this witch to tie if she's this inconsistent!


My TB is the same, he will tie all day long however if something upsets him/spooks him or makes him feel trapped he will pull back. Has been happening with our farrier but when I tie him up as I tie both my horses when I’m working them so I don’t have to catch them one at a time he stands tied.


----------



## Caledonian

@*JCnGrace* - :rofl::rofl: Greensleeves and ice cream trucks! I swear that my eye starts twitching whenever i see them LOL. I wasn't very polite that day ; i shocked myself and scared the life out of the driver! A new guy visits houses in my neighborhood and he's done nothing wrong but i'm sure he's often wondered about the crazy horse lady who keeps giving him dirty looks and grumbling. Blaze would've stuck his head through the service window and demanded treats rather than take fright.

That's a really unusual looking bank. There can't be many of those left in the world! Makes you wonder what life was like when it was new. I'd find room for the cabinet, it's gorgeous!

@*TuyaGirl* - she looks really well.

@*blue eyed pony* - exciting times! Sounds like it could be a long but good day. I hope everything goes well.


----------



## phantomhorse13

@*JCnGrace* : just reading your post makes me tired! i did get a good laugh out of your DH not being able to make a mug cake - makes you wonder how he survived to adulthood if he can't follow simple directions! pretty cabinet.

@*Tazzie* : I hope Nick enjoyed his birthday. I love that creek on your place (well, when its not flooding anyway).

@*PoptartShop* : glad Promise is doing so well! will she be on some kind of maintenance thing once the official treatment is done? hopefully BO will let her have hay 24/7 now?

@*carshon* : what a horrifying experience for you and for Sawyer! I am so glad you were all ok. I am not surprised by the idiots stopping to take pictures - a couple people fell off cliffs a couple weeks back trying to take selfies. I figure it's natural selection at work..

@*blue eyed pony* : if you don't check in with us again before he arrives, HAVE A FANTASTIC VISIT!!


Yesterday, I went over to ride with Nicole. I rode Hombre. The whole story is in my journal.



















:cowboy:


----------



## JCnGrace

@TuyaGirl, Tuya is looking fabulous! 

I like family heirlooms and already have a bunch but being the youngest I'm afraid I'm going to end up with it all because my nieces (except 1) & nephews don't seem to care a thing about the stuff. That's why my cousin brought a bunch of the things she had because her boys don't want it. 
@blue eyed pony, my sister's mare pulled back too. You could tie her to a big tree like in your picture and she was fine. Tie her to a hitching rail, trailer, gate, small tree or anything else she perceived as not solid enough and she'd fight it and usually win. Funny thing was you could tie her out long to graze to a cement block and she'd never pull hard enough to move it. 
@Caledonian, I wouldn't think there'd be a lot of them left if there was even very many made to begin with. You aren't going to save much money in it because it's not very big and then also has a screw going through the back of it to hold it together (that's how you open it to remove saved money too). And I'll find a place for the cabinet somewhere. I didn't think to ask sis if there's a radio inside it and if not I might be able to get rid of the vcr/dvd holder in the living room and put the tapes inside it.


----------



## blue eyed pony

Unfortunately it hit the fan weather wise in Baltimore and he was still on the ground there when his flight from Dallas to Sydney left  so he's not arriving tomorrow after all, we've lost a MINIMUM of a day, and his mother has gone full psycho (telling him to just cancel, dump me, come home to her... so I called her out publicly, with his blessing, and dear god it's just gotten even worse. Narcissists, man... classic narcissist tantrum there). Apparently she is not going to LET him (a 24 year old man!) leave the USA again and it's All My Fault because I can't treat her with respect (lol well I have tried, there's no pleasing her) and blah blah blah. It's awful. I blocked her.

So he's going to HEAR about it when he lands in Dallas and I'm already terrified about the consequences for us  he's an hour away from wheels down, if all goes well. I kept telling him not to let her win, to stand up to her, to put his foot down... but he's going to have to find it in himself to do that. I love him, but I won't be walked all over by his mother.

It's all just... ugh.

Horse is not getting tied today because I'm so upset about this I will just make it all go to he!! and I can't deal with anything else going wrong today. I just can't. Mum will feed and rug her for me.


----------



## JCnGrace

Oops, hit post reply before I was done...brain fart! LOL
@phantomhorse13, I wonder about him sometimes. He only reads the directions to anything if how he thinks it should be done doesn't work. LOL If I die before him he'll probably drive into town for every meal which will eventually get too inconvenient and too expensive in gas since each trip would be a minimum of 26 miles and then he'll sell my beloved farm to move into town and then I would have to come back and haunt him because I would very upset about that. LOL

Glad the storms didn't get to you and keep you from riding. They've been pretty nasty here for the last two days. 

We did get enough of a break for me to stay dry while doing chores. After they got done eating I got the shedding blade out and went to work on them. I was reaching through the gate to get Thunder & Frecks so they didn't feel left out and first Cutter got in trouble for grabbing my shirt to get my attention back on him and then Gamble thought it would be a good idea to headbutt me in the chest to gain my attention. WRONG choice on both their parts. Cutter doesn't care in the least if he gets in trouble he'll try to sneak back up on you to do it again, Gamble on the other hand, would have been crying if horses could cry. He hung his head and looked so sad and then finally slunk away. LOL It was hard not to laugh at him or feel guilty. Oh and TJ got in trouble before the shedding blade even came out for about walking over the top of me because he wanted a belly scratch. I think they spent too much time hanging out in the barn today because of the storms and were bored so they decided I should be entertaining them. They are allowed to ask for attention but on occasion they forget their manners and try to demand it which doesn't work out so well for them.


----------



## JCnGrace

@blue eyed pony, I'm sorry things aren't going as planned. About his mother...Well good luck to the both of you with that. I hope it doesn't ruin your relationship.


----------



## blue eyed pony

@JCnGrace - he says as soon as he's back in the States he'll find a way to leave her house and cut her out for good. I don't want him to choose anyone but HIMSELF... over anyone... but I won't lie it feels good hearing him say that. She's abusive, manipulative, thieving (she's stolen his savings twice, I suspect to fund her drug habit) and just generally an awful person. She knows it too but she doesn't care, if it's not what SHE wants then it's unimportant.

She lectured me about respecting his feelings before I blocked her. That's rich coming from a woman who told her own son that if he proposes to the woman he loves he won't have a home anymore.


----------



## waresbear

Blue eyed pony that is so sad. I hope she gets cleaned up and cleared up and salvages her life. Until then, you all need to block her, from everything.


----------



## blue eyed pony

@waresbear I want to have sympathy for her but she was apparently a horrible person a long time before the drugs  

To quote somebody who knew her before (not SO): "It couldn't have happened to a better woman."

He's remarkably well adjusted considering he was raised by THAT. I credit the healthy friendships he's developed for that. And I do my best to encourage him to be the best him that he can be. He's grown a lot as a person and I'm very proud of him. He's also worked really hard on losing weight, and I was a catalyst for that (I gave him the motivation) but never pushed for it. I love him for him, I don't care what he weighs. But I'm very proud of the weight he's lost because it's a goal HE set that he is achieving <3


----------



## Tazzie

@PoptartShop, thank you! We were thrilled to see him lay flat out like that. It's the most relaxed we've ever seen him at a show, which gave us a whole lot of hope! And dinner was amazing! We are very relieved everyone is feeling better! And yes! We feel like now that he's back out full time he's packing on all the pounds and muscle. It's nice to see  Promise looks so good! And TGIF!!!

@carshon, my heart was pounding reading that! I'm SO glad you guys are all ok!!

@JCnGrace, I like to think they are always happy haha! Silly animals  I had a good laugh at your hubby though! And oh boy, good luck finding a home for that!!

@TuyaGirl, yeah, we are having her checked by the chiro prior to our next show, so fingers crossed!! Diego is back to himself, thankfully! I try and be truthful with my classes. I've won classes I really shouldn't have because the judge liked us that much, but we strongly felt the winner should not have been the winner, and the second place rider should have been first a few times. It was just all wrong. And could be! This one was a relatively easy course, though some are MUCH harder! He needed muscle mostly, but we are glad it's all coming back quickly! He's definitely finer boned than Izzie. Izzie is a tank in comparison to him! Tuya looks so good!!

@phantomhorse13, Nick had a great birthday  he got to do nearly everything he wanted to do haha! We love our creek too! It's helped a lot with the water crossing issues we had with Izzie. Now to fix Diego's! Yay for all the ride time!!


Whew, what a few days!

Nick thoroughly enjoyed his birthday! Though he mentioned he wouldn't have minded a ride AFTER we were already at the barn with zero tack and both kids. Figures haha! Dinner was fantastic though, and he enjoyed his angel food cake for dessert. The kids and I got him an ipod touch with bluetooth because he wanted it for mowing the grass and when we go riding on his side by side. He fiddled with it all night. I told him I wasn't going to start putting music on it that night though LOL I have a GIANT CD wallet, and he's awful with band names and song titles. So it ends up with me popping a million CDs into my laptop one at a time until we find the songs he likes. That'll be a project for gross days lol

Yesterday I decided I was hopping on the ponies bareback. Diego has some issues I really need to address. Big one is that he doesn't feel he should bend left, and will go so far as to throw himself to the right. Consistent work had us looking left with a bit of softening. The western training with the dang martingales have made him just set his neck and go, so bending of any kind in either direction is a giant pain. It makes me enjoy and appreciate Izzie so much more because I started her myself and she has zero problems bending either way. Diego and I did a bit of walk trot work. To the right he likes to dive on his inside shoulder as opposed to stay upright when making turns. So we worked on that too and improved a bit. Izzie and I did some lateral work to see how she's feeling, which was good. Fingers crossed next weekend will be better. We have some stiff competition next weekend, and I'm well aware the best we may get is second. We are going against a horse that is trained through Prix St. George, and is coming back off a lot of health issues. The girl is a friend of mine, and her goal is to make it around the ring safely. If they accomplish that and look nice doing it, I don't stand a chance. Which is ok because I like her haha

It's raining a lot right now, so the possibility of riding tonight is slim to none. Working on my friend's bathroom tomorrow, so earliest I can ride is Sunday. Such is life, I'll take what I can get!

Ponies are looking good though. Diego is blossoming now that he's back out full time. We also have our silly Chet the Reindeer back :rofl:






They were also super nosy of the neighbor lol they stood in the barn staring before they took off to go stare some more haha










































For those not understanding my Chet reference, here ya go lol (it's better to listen without the sound since the guy recording talks during it)


----------



## PoptartShop

@phantomhorse13 glad you had a nice ride!  Oh yes, she's on forage 24/7 now since she got scoped. Right when I got back from the vet that day I made it very clear to my BO that she needs constant forage.  I will be putting her on the KER RiteTrac supplement once the medicine is done. My vet said she probably won't need that forever since she's back on constant forage, but it wouldn't hurt for prevention. 
@JCnGrace aww that's cool! Ouch, I know that hurt! :O He better feel bad about it, what a brat! So cute that he hung his head like that though, like he knows he did something wrong. He knows he won't do that again! :lol: How's the shedding going? Are they almost all shedded out?
@TuyaGirl wow, Tuya looks really good!!! Such a pretty girl. I'm so glad to hear she's doing better. <3 So cute. I love seeing pictures of her.

I confess, last night was sooo humid & hot, so I didn't ride. Just hungout & groomed Promise, let her graze a bit too. There were some little flies, she was a bit dramatic about them (she was last year too, I figured it's because she was only 5, but she's 6 now...thought it'd go away LOL)...nope. I sprayed her & it helped but god forbid ONE little fly landed on her ear or belly she'd shake her head & everything. LOL. She's so silly.

I guess she's like me, I am dramatic about flies too. :rofl: 

Gaining weight. Just needs muscle, but that will come. Weaning her off the GastroGard slowly this week.  

Supposed to rain tonight & all weekend, which I'm bummed about, but oh well. I have to clean the house & I wanna clean my tack too.

HAPPY FRIDAY though. Hallelujah!!!


----------



## Tazzie

@PoptartShop, silly Promise :rofl: Diego hates his mane hitting his ears, so gotta put him in a fly bonnet now LOL I've created a monster! Promise is looking so good though!! YAY! Ugh about the rain, but TGIF!!!!!


----------



## PoptartShop

@Tazzie once again, we posted at the same time. LOL, why does this always happen?! :lol: I am so glad Diego is doing well. I love the videos. He's a happy boy <3 & I love how he starts running & Izzie follows right behind! So cute. Izzie looks amazing in the bareback pad & all that blue!! I'm sure it's frustrating having to re-train Diego to bend, but you'll get it in time. Aw, that's so nice! Maybe on one of these rainy days you can put the music on it lol. Guys are horrible with that stuff haha. I LOVE those movies!! One of my faves!! Yeah, I have to get Promise a fly bonnet this year. She's so dramatic. :icon_rolleyes: & thank you! She is definitely starting to look like a healthy, non-ulcery horse lol.

I confess, it's gonna rain ALL weekend...& tonight too I think. It's raining right now too. Ugh. So much for riding outside this weekend. We have an indoor of course, but I'm an outside kinda rider! :lol: Oh well, take what I can get. 

In two weeks I'm moving Promise though, so excited! It'll be nice having her closer.


----------



## phantomhorse13

@*blue eyed pony* : hope the travel delays do not continue. hope your SO finds the courage to stand up to his mother and you were smart for blocking her. guess that is why he wants to move there and not the other way around?!

@*JCnGrace* : glad you stayed dry for chores but sorry the horses were pretending they were in a circus!

@*Tazzie* : I love that Nick was just like one of the kids with a new toy - means you got the right gift! try not to worry about the other "better" competitor next weekend - any horse can have an off day. so if that happens (and it seems like if the rider just wants to get around the ring, its a good possibility?!) and Izzie has an on day, more blues for you!

@*PoptartShop* : seems smart to have Promise on something as a transition. Hopefully it won't need to be forever, or you can just use is as-needed before a known stressful event. i know several people who don't supplement normally, but start with various stomach soothers a few days before hauling to the endurance ride and then continue during the ride and then a few days after. how funny that she is so dramatic about flies!


Yesterday, Link got handwalked with the dogs. He was a little rammy at times, but overall good.










Today, I went over and rode with Nicole. This time I rode Polo. The whole story is in my journal.


----------



## blue eyed pony

@phantomhorse13 - I think she's why he didn't argue very hard for me to move to the US, but there's a bit more to it than her lol. Even with insurance it's so expensive to have an emergency hospital stay there, and I wouldn't survive without riding, but I like difficult horses. I would also have to bring Ikora with me (I tried to sell her a couple of times last year and nobody wants a difficult thoroughbred ****!) and that's a minimum $20,000 so... cheaper for him to move here. And neither one of us is particularly keen on the direction the US is going, but political discussions aren't allowed here so I'll keep the details of that to myself. 

His mother is a part of the decision but not the whole reason for it.

He is currently in San Francisco waiting for his flight to Sydney. If not for the delays he would be in the air somewhere over South Australia or possibly crossing state lines in to Western Australia now


----------



## JCnGrace

@blue eyed pony, so when is the flight expected now? 
@Tazzie, running up and down that hill ought to have Diego muscling up in no time. Glad Nick had a good birthday and liked his present. Tell Izzie she looks very pretty in her gear!
@PoptartShop, everyone is looking pretty slick except Gamble and the minis. I think Gamble keeps growing a new winter coat every few days because I swear I've taken enough hair off of him to keep his whole herd warm. LOL He wasn't all that shaggy looking until he started shedding and right now he looks like a horse with cushings. I hope he doesn't have that, no other symptoms of it anyway and he'll eventually slick out he's just always been the last one to start the process. 

Flies, YUCK! I don't blame her. Right now the bees are more numerous than the flies and I don't know why they like to buzz around the barn so bad. I guess they're looking for a dry spot to hang out too. 

How much commute time will the new place knock off? Do you think the move will set her back on her ulcer recovery or will you give her preventative meds during the settling in process? I'm just curious if once the ulcers are cured do they stay gone or is it an ongoing management thing?
@phantomhorse13, circus ponies, don't give them any ideas! LOL How many horses do you help keep in shape? Looks like the clouds have moved into your area now.

I was a TV bum today and spent the day watching coverage of the OAKS. Will be the same tomorrow with the Derby. 

The horse kids were over their antics of yesterday and acted like they had some sense today. LOL


----------



## blue eyed pony

@JCnGrace he's delayed exactly 24 hours. Could be worse but that's a HELL of a delay caused by a 3 1/2 hour delay at the first airport. 

He is currently over the pacific, north of Hawaii. I have a flight tracker app, he gave me his login for it so that I could access all the paid features. He has those for his own interest because he's a bit of an aviation nerd  

He's flown a lot but this is the first time he's gone international as an adult - he flew all over the place in JROTC. So he's pretty nervous about it because he's in charge of his own issues.

They LEFT HIS BAG IN DALLAS.  
So it's their job to get it to him, but meanwhile we'll probably have to pick him up some clothes from a thrift store. I did tell him to only pack for a couple of days & we can always thrift anything he needs & didn't bring, & donate it back at the end of his trip so he doesn't have to pay so much in baggage fees... so that was always on the cards, but it's irritating, because he packed some stuff that we were planning on actually using, like a cookbook. And his steel toed boots, which he packed because he wanted to be confident about not getting his feet squished when he's around my horse lol!


----------



## csimkunas6

So I need to confess.....I've completely lost my mind! Tomorrow I will be dropping off my trailer ans signing paperwork on my new filly! Registered as What Dreams Are Made Of with the Spanish Horse Registry.....truly looking forward to it! She was born late March so wont be bringing her home until weaned.....any name ideas? Im a strange one with names as I like to incorporate their registered names, all I can come up with is Dream or Dreamer.

To add to the madness, I go and put a deposit on a horse trailer on Wednesday.....Ive gone mad! LOL


----------



## blue eyed pony

Okay guys. This is my last check in before he arrives - I leave home in an hour, give or take. I still have a bit of a drive ahead of me to get to Perth airport but he is in Sydney and will be boarding the flight to Perth soon! I'm SO EXCITED I have slept all of about 3 hours since he left his house in Maryland 2 days ago and I still can't sleep a wink. I'll try to sleep in the car (my mother is driving lol).

The trip to the airport shouldn't be anywhere near as long as mum is anticipating but she wants to be early in case the plane is (lol it's delayed... of course... but not by much - he was supposed to be in the air already & his estimated departure is in ~25min); despite the delay the estimated flight time is on the generous side so we don't expect it to be late by much. ETA is now 12:05 Perth time, not 11:30, but the flight hasn't taken 5 hours and 5 minutes even ONCE since the start of February, which is as far back as I looked, so I'm optimistic. The longest was 4h57m, but that's a solitary outlier, and the shortest was 4h5m! (And wasn't alone)
Average looks like 4h30, at an educated guess. Which is about bang on what I thought it would be based on the times I've flown to Melbourne.

I'm excited! I will take a bunch of photos but I can't see us being at home on my computer much and if/when we are we'll probably be playing games. I'll see you guys in a couple of weeks probably! <3


----------



## JCnGrace

@csimkunas6, oh what a cutie! I looked up the Spanish word for dream and in noun form it would be el sueno (with a one of those curly lines over the n which would make it sound like nyo and I think the whole word would be like sway-nyo...we need a Spanish speaking person to come in and set us straight). Since she's a filly I think but don't know for sure that would make la suena. I actually like the verb form of sonar (so-nyar) better for a name and would make it Sonya for an easier name to pronounce. I actually thinks she looks like a Chiquita which means little girl in Spanish and not a banana. LOL 

Hey, new horse = need of new horse trailer, that makes sense in my world! Huge congrats on both!

@blue eyed pony, will anxiously be waiting for your update and pictures. Have a great time!

I confess that I was totally disappointed in the KY Derby today.


----------



## Captain Evil

What are the chances that this golden pony will be remain golden? 









None, I fear.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@JCnGrace I can be like that as well. I feel sorry to let some family stuff go to garbage, although I don't have the space to put them, so I only keep small stuff, like books, tea sets, paintings, and some decoratice items. Plus some can be considered antiques of some value someday in the future, who knows? 
Lol you are so funny in your writting, the after you die being forced to come back to haunt your husband scene was hilarious!!
@Tazzie Glad Nick enjoyed his birthday. I lost that statement somewhere in between the lines, oops! Now that you have Diego out again he should gain some muscle just trotting up and down those hills  He has been off of work for a while, so I am pretty sure that with some consistency he will reach where you want him to. 
@PoptartShop Lol why are our girls so over dramatic with flies? Other horses be like *nothing happens* while Tuya dead stops, scratches head on legs, kicks at flies, you name it… Promise is looking great! But yes, pertinent question from JCnGrace, aren't you affraid she will revert somehow after moving to a new place?
@phantomhorse13 is Link a young horse? 
@blue eyed pony I am sorry that you are going through this. Now just go and enjoy the most you can!! 
@csimkunas6 Oh. My. God. What a cutie!!! Love her!!
@Captain Evil Lol he's still incredibly handsome!!


Weekend was overall good. Pilgrims came to do the usual rehearsal before the event, they are going to be 4 but only 3 came. BO went to pick 3 mares, and yep, one of them is soooo pregnant!! We thought she was just fat, as she was always big boned, but now you can see the swelled tits and belly… It reverts to beginning of Summer when a young stallion escaped. That's no fun, especially since he was planning on selling her, and using her to pilgrimage. He does not need another baby!
After they rode BO's daughter asked me if I wanted to ride her mare, so we hit the trail around the property. Felt so good!! Plus I did a lot of trotting on the arena, her mare is really comfy and I can do a really easy sitting trot. Today I am quite sore! 

Vet came during the week (see, I was right, he had came, I just didn't call BO). He came for a first evaluation, to discuss treatment / possible exams, checked Tuya's legs all over, found nothing, no heat, no swelling, actually said she had very 'clean' legs. Checked hooves, nothing screaming as well, on the lunge line no significant lameness, only slight head bob on some strides, so he said no worries, could be some arthritis flare up due to age but not worrisome, no need of anti-inflamatory (Danilon), nothing, and to keep her outside, that would help wonders. And best part is that he did it for free!! BO is getting him more and more customers in the area, and so he charged nothing. Tuya is mine, but being at BO's barn I was lucky  
I confess I should do X-rays, but this month I am struggling financially because of car insurance, so I will wait, as he saw no need for those immediately. I wish he had come sooner, maybe he could have seen something at that time, but what matters now is she is so much better!!! Long stride, reaching under… Of course you still can tell she is ouchy to the worst side, but in a couple weeks I hope I can get back on slowly. And she is accepting quite well being taken away from her babies, a little fuss but manageable.

She is still on grass, and for some hours has access to oat pasture like the previous one, because of the babies, and yet she is doing better. Maybe it was not laminitis flare up? I think BO didn't ask that because he never believed it was related. All I can tell is that she is sooo fat! Can't feel ribs at all! 

The cremello baby is not so well still. He has no balance in rear legs, stands all sideways, legs really underneath him, which gives his back even a rounder aspect. Poor baby.
My favourite (the bay) escaped to the other side of the fence, we had to get him back in. Horses… Always ready to get into trouble 

Will try to get picture, as it's on my phone

Can you please cancel this Monday for me? I really don't feel like it.


----------



## carshon

I confess - I introduced Sawyer into the herd yesterday and it went amazingly well! I am so happy! Introducing a new horse to the herd is so traumatizing - for me and the horse! Sawyer was by herself at previous owners and then went to a boarding barn in March- where she became buddy sour once introduced into their herd. She is much happier out in the sacrifice pen even though she is still trying to find her place. Daughter will be home in a week so its nice that Sawyer is in the herd before daughter gets home


----------



## PoptartShop

@TuyaGirl I'm not too worried about it, she pretty much got the ulcers from not being on forage 24/7. She was fine when she moved from the place I got her from, then from that place to the old private barn, THEN to my trainer's place...she settles in pretty easily. Surprisingly, and the new place will be quiet also, so hopefully she won't be stressed. 
I will have her on a supplement (RiteTrac) once she's totally done with the meds by the end of this week. Then I move her in 12 days. I will let her settle in of course, so hopefully she will be just fine. Fingers crossed. 

I am so glad to hear the vet visit went well. Thank goodness. & so kind of them not to charge you! Ugh about the car insurance, I hear ya. It's always something.  Very glad Tuya is doing well, and the fact that she has clean legs is awesome. She is such a good girl, and very healthy! <3 Oh wow about the preggo one, sheesh!! & sorry to hear about the cremello baby.  Poor thing. & gosh yes, they are always getting into trouble.
@phantomhorse13 yeah, my vet said to keep her on the RiteTrac for a few months after the meds are done, but if she's fine I won't have to keep her on it forever (which works for me, because that isn't cheap either). Whew! Yeah, I agree it's good to have in case I need it for before long trails & whatnot. So jealous you got to ride this weekend, looks like a fun time!!! 
@carshon aww that is great it went so well introducing her!  It can be traumatizing, sometimes it just doesn't workout, ya never know. Glad to hear it!! It'll be very nice when she comes home & sees her out with the herd settling in. 
@JCnGrace aww I hope not, there's a few older horses at my barn who haven't shedded out their winter coat much yet. Sigh. I think some just take longer than others. Hopefully that's the case.
From work, it's 45mins versus over an hour. From home, it's about 20-25mins versus 35, but the best thing about it, is that coming HOME from the place ONLY takes 20-25, versus an HOUR. So that'll save me lots of time (& gas) at night during the week!  I was thinking that too, hopefully it doesn't stress her. She's not easily stressed, last time I moved her she settled in quickly. This place is quieter so hopefully it'll be even better. She will be on RiteTrac supplement, after she's done weaning off the GastroGard (by the end of this week or so), which will helps the ENTIRE digestive tract (foregut & hindgut). For prevention. So it should keep the ulcers away!
@csimkunas6 she's cute, but I did see your most recent post on your journal, about all the red flags. :sad: I'm glad you didn't go through with it! 
@Captain Evil LOL, very, very slim! :rofl: 

I confess, I didn't get to ride at ALL this weekend.  I got to the barn early on Saturday to beat the rain, & it was nice & sunny........went to get Promise, took her up to the barn to groom/tack her...& I found a nice big bite on her shoulder, right near where the tack would go - she was very sensitive, it broke the skin, so I put some Krudzapper on it & I should be OK tomorrow to ride, if not we will just stick to groundwork. Sigh. Always something. 

Guess who bit her...& also kicked a few other horses & put bites on some others? My bf's horse. So...my BO moved her to another field (Promise moved also because for the most part they get along great) & she's in a field with some older mares that DO NOT TAKE ANY CRAP. LOL, she was getting too cocky in the other field, causing trouble & becoming a bully.

It sucks though, like my poor girly!  
At least MY horse isn't a bully haha. But yesterday it looked much better, still healing & she's still a bit sensitive, but gosh! Like I said, always something.

She's weaning off the meds now, bit by bit. Should be fully weaned off by the end of this week, then she will start the RiteTrac supplement.

Here's a picture of the lovely bite with the Krudzapper ointment on it lol but as you can see, it was pretty big!

Can't wait until Promise gets muscles back, I still want her to gain more weight too, but it'll happen. No issues at ALL grooming her this weekend.


----------



## BeckyFletcher

*Made me laugh but also sigh...*

I thought this might be worth a laugh to someone. I'm a novice, taking lessons while leasing to own. The horse is a bit more than green broke, but getting finished now because of my (in)experience. 
Took the horse in from paddock for my lesson this weekend just after he got some hay. He wasn't impressed with this as he's very food driven. Trainer had to step out for a moment after I just started to lunge him. He is an angel with her around, he really is a good boy. Lunging is new to me. Soon as she walked out of arena he went from his walk to a trot, (without me asking him for anything but his current walk) halted himself, turned the other direction, took a few steps walking then went for a trot... before I could even get my thoughts together to get him back to the walk that I was asking of him in the opposite direction. I really think he was just trying to get through the 'routine' before she got back to get on with the lesson which got him to his food faster! Yes it was naughty and he was testing me, but I'm proud of his thought process!! haha Okay maybe some wont laugh, but if you saw it you might have!?! Oh, and I didn't tell her either. He would have gotten in trouble. Yes I know I cant be letting him get away with things. I fixed him and got him back to what he was supposed to be doing and we took our time finishing the lunge session. Just made me giggle.


----------



## JCnGrace

@Captain Evil, he'll still be golden under the mud/dirt. LOL
@TuyaGirl, he provides lots of comedic material. LOL What good news about Tuya's vet exam! As of my typing this only 14 minutes to go until Monday will be done and over with! So good you got to go out on a trail and nice of the BO's daughter to let you ride her horse. Did she go with you on another horse?
@carshon, I'm glad Sawyer is fitting in nicely!
@PoptartShop, aaah, that shouldn't happen to sweet Promise, poor girl! Shame on BF's horse (I can't remember her name, dangit!). Sometimes I wish I still had a herd of dominant mares to turn Cutter out with. LOL The only 2 I have left are pretty mellow and while Cloud will get stirred up if pushed enough I don't think I've ever seen Frecks stick up for herself. That will be a nice save on driving home, you'll be able to spend that extra time at the barn if you want to! I'm not too worried about Gamble and his shedding issue since his timeline has always been different than the rest of herd. Plus in the spots I have gotten clear he has a nice short healthy summer coat. 
@BeckyFletcher, LOL the smart ones will do that. Back many years ago a friend gave me the Monty Roberts join-up series on tape. I decided to try it with Gamble and after he figured out that coming into me while free lunging him was what I was after he'd trot or canter halfway around the round pen and then cut in and bury his head in my chest. 

I am soooo dumb! I spent all day snuffling, sneezing and being otherwise miserable with allergies. Went to take my allergy pill tonight and saw I had forgotten to take it last night. DUH!!! LOL

My vacation time from poop scooping is over, they've already started their summer habit of turning the barn into their bathroom. Thankfully they start it gradually so that I can get back in shape before the real mess starts.


----------



## Tazzie

@PoptartShop, I guess we're just lucky LOL! I'm glad he's feeling better! And YES! He says stalls are NOT his life! I can't say I blame him since it's gorgeous out! And I love all the blue on my girl! I know I'll get through to Diego, but it frustrates me. Like, this is what martingales cause. They cause a false headset and a horse that doesn't bend. YAY for the move for Promise! And I'm about halfway through the music for Nick's ipod, woo! Poor Promise! I hope it's healing well! Naughty River!

@phantomhorse13, haha yes! I knew it's what he wanted, so it was easy. He was made I actually went to Best Buy to get it as opposed to ebay, but I wanted to make sure I could exchange it if something was wrong! And it's not so much worry. If he keeps himself together, he's a shoe in. He's won up to 4th Level I think, and schooling PSG. So he'd deserve to win. And after all she's been through with him, she deserves SOME luck with him. He's a really nice horse, and I really like her as a person and as a rider! She tried him at our October show, but he decided airs above the ground was a better alternative than actually working lol we need more Link pictures!!

@JCnGrace, that's the hope! He definitely needs muscle, but he's right about where we want him as far as weight goes! I do not want to send him into the obese category knowing that his line tends to have metabolic issues! And I did  she graciously says thank you LOL glad ponies had sense today! Whoops about the allergy med! And darn ponies!

@Captain Evil, even dirty pony will still be cute!

@TuyaGirl, it's ok! I'm glad he did too! That is the hope! He was always out, but locked in the barn at night so I could give him meds in the morning! Now he's back out full time with just meds in the evening. MUCH nicer! And hopefully we can get some consistent work in on him! Just needs to quit raining! Oops about the pregnant mare! I'm glad you got some riding time! I do hope it is just arthritis for miss Tuya. I get it though. We all go through months that are a bit rough financially. I just consider it a part of life. Sorry to hear the little cremello isn't doing well  but the bay sounds pretty hilarious!

@carshon, I'm glad the introductions went well!

@BeckyFletcher, that sounds like what my mare would do haha! The smart ones are the fun ones though!


Well, didn't go down to work on my friend's bathroom. Kaleb woke up sick Saturday morning. Such is life. He's fine now at least! I did laundry and worked on some music for Nick's ipod. I'm about halfway through it now. I have A LOT of CDs....

Sunday was kind of blah. It was cold and drizzly in the morning, which it wasn't supposed to be. We went and grabbed some more flowers for my garden, and essentially just did that. Didn't ride because everything was saturated. Just not cool! But I got a lot of folding done. We had a birthday party we went to, which was fun!

Kaleb also drove the RZR (with Nick's assistance). We had good laughs over it :rofl: nothing broke though haha!






Yesterday was Izzie's NINTH birthday! We had decided we'd be riding since it was so nice out. Izzie showed me she desperately needs the chiro as she felt very out in her haunches. Like, absolutely not ok using her hind end, and our transitions were terrible as a result. Fingers crossed it's what she needs! She sees him tomorrow evening!

Diego was absolutely fantastic! Lately he's been BAD about mounting. Like, REALLY bad. Nick tossed me up on him and prepared to catch him, but there was no need. Diego stood stock still, focused and ready for his job. We gave him a treat as a reward (I'm trying to get both better at mounting in general; neither are actually bad, but I want better) and then headed out. He was literally fantastic for all of it. We put the ear bonnet on Diego since he kept thinking his mane was flies, so he tantrumed briefly over that. But he smoothed out and was incredibly good. I'm very proud of him! I was feeling a bit hopeless with him because he'd been getting worse. I'm talking threats of rearing, bucking, halfway bolting when I was mounting, etc. I was really worried I'd ruined a really nice horse. But it's shaping up that the ulcers were the cause of all these issues... which is a relief because I didn't want to make the horse we bought for my husband dangerous...

Izzie and I tried something new last night though! Two years ago we failed miserable working a rope gate at a show. Like, it was bad. Last night we practiced with the gate in the barn. Safest idea? Probably not. But I know my horse and how she reacts. The bit chomping you see is her anxiety coming out. She has high anxiety when learning new things, so I ignore it while we work through it. It diminished the more we played with it. But I'm proud. I've literally never asked her to do this, and I think she had one or two trial runs before Nick recorded. So I'm proud 











And then my horse is a mess :rofl: we laughed all night long at this hahaha! I actually think it was my most laughed at video I have ever put on Facebook it's that funny :rofl:






Tonight I aim to work Diego again while Nick just hops on Izzie for a leisurely stroll around the field. Diego needs the work, Izzie is just Nick's baby right now lol

Tomorrow Izzie sees the chiro! Which I'm hoping will help her issues! We plan to give them baths too (chiro will be calling when he's on his way home, and we will head over then). Then I'm locking Izzie up in the barn stall, leaving Diego loose (he won't leave her), so Thursday afternoon I just have to grab two ponies and head to the show! Nick filled their water trough in the barn up to the brim, so it's all ready in that aspect! Love that Nick is so supportive of the ponies <3


----------



## PoptartShop

@JCnGrace haha it's okay, her name is River! Although I had some other names for her this weekend after seeing that bite on Prom! LOL. Oh gosh I hate allergies. I'm the same way in the spring, if I accidentally miss a dose, I'm sneezing all over the place. Ugh!!!
@Tazzie sorry to hear about Kaleb, gosh, but I'm glad he is feeling better...& hey, at least now Nick will have some music. LOL. :lol: That is so darn cute seeing him drive it hahaha omg! :rofl: That looks like a blast!! Thank god nothing broke haha. Happy birthday Izzie!!! <3 Hopefully the chiro helps the girly out! On her birthday too, poor pony! So glad Diego is doing better too, especially with the mounting. The ulcers were definitely the cause...doesn't it feel nice to pretty much have your horse back?!! I remember when I'd try to get on Promise, she'd keep moving or walk off when I got on, & pinned her ears...now she stands still again, but I was losing hope too. :sad: It sucks, stupid ulcers. They affect so much.

Love the gate stuff!!  What a good job Izzie! LOLOLOLOL at that video of her scaring herself. Omg. :rofl: I watched it like 10x already, it's funnier each time. LOL!!! Omg she is a riot. Made my day hahaha. It needs to go viral. :lol: I love that Nick is so supporting also, it's the best feeling when your man is supportive. As it should be. <3

I confess, I am HOPING I can ride tonight...I haven't ridden since like Thursday or Friday...& I'm dying to! Hopefully the bite is almost all healed, we shall see. I'm sure Promise is enjoying her little vacation though. LOL. Yeah, River is a brat for that. She's gonna get worked in the roundpen tonight, which she NEEDS. My trainer & BF are gonna work with her. It'll be good for him to do some more hands-on stuff, it'll help his confidence too.

It's a bit humid out, but nice out today. I would love to ride, so let's see! I'll take a picture of it, hopefully it looks better today.

Is it Friday yet? LOL


----------



## phantomhorse13

@*blue eyed pony* : hope your visit continues to go well. What did Ikora think of him? Did his bag finally show up?

@*JCnGrace* : you asked how many horses I help condition: right now, that would be our two boys and Nicole's two. I do ride with my SIL sometimes, but she is a slave to the farm, so doesn't get the saddle time she wishes she could. hope you are feeling better now that you have your allergy medication on board again.

@*csimkunas6* : omg what a face - congrats!! of course I am partial to the name Dream. :Angel:

@*Captain Evil* : nothing is golden during mud season!

@*TuyaGirl* : Link is young, he's not quite 3. so glad you got some riding time, even if you are a bit sore now. bet it was worth it. glad to hear the vet didn't find any issues with Tuya (and how fantastic not to be charmed for the exam!!). sorry to hear the one baby still isn't doing well.

@*carshon* : what a relief when a herd intro goes well!

@*PoptartShop* : ugh to Promise having a bite mark - why are they always in the worst places?! glad you figured out who the bully was, so hopefully it won't keep happening. fingers crossed you got to ride this evening.

@*BeckyFletcher* : sounds like you have a very smart horse.

@*Tazzie* : glad Kaleb is feeling better now (and I won't mention the oops). hopefully it doesn't work its way through the rest of the family. what kind of flowers did you get? Happy Birthday Izzie! love the gate work.


Yesterday, I got George out. The whole story is in my journal.




















Today, I got Phin out.


----------



## Captain Evil

I'm really enjoying catching up a bit on HF. I can only use the big computer now, as I keep getting booted over to porn sites on my iPad. Hmmm. 

My golden pony did not stay golden at all, but he got new brushes for his birthday, and they are awesome. He was pretty clean for the vet on Monday. Best present for both of us: she says he is not fat!!!!

What a shock! Wonderful, but...really?

Here's what is hard about this horse. He has dapples (sort of) but only on his belly...









...and not one on his butt! It's a huge butt and a total waste of space! Like some vast, unused canvas!









Anyway, the mud is starting to go, and the puddle in our backyard known as Poo Lagoon has started to come to life. We now have two muskrats: 









Two ducks:









...and two painted turtles (although I think there are really three):









...and millions of fish, other birds like kingfishers, sparrows, wrens, finches, a blue heron, eels, and some snapping turtles. So, yea again!!


----------



## JCnGrace

@Tazzie, Happy Birthday to Izzie! Her spook was pretty hilarious, you'll have to ask her if she's getting senile in her old age. LOL She did good with the gate. Glad Kaleb is feeling better and he was pretty cute with the Razor. Good lessons for when he's ready to get his license and that will come faster than you think. 
@PoptartShop, RIVER! I knew I liked her name when you told us what it was, I just couldn't think of it. Half the time I forget my own animals' names so it's not surprising I forgot. 3 more work days and then you can have a break.
@phantomhorse13, that's actually a lot considering you keep them fit for endurance. Were you brush popping with Phin?
@Captain Evil, you could draw dapples on his butt however he's gorgeous just like he is. Beautiful pictures!

I confess that I managed to sit in bird poop and poison ivy today.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@carshon Glad all went well with the herd introduction. I get the nerve part. I am always afraid some will end up hurt or ostracized badly. It's part of it though. BO was going to introduce a palomino mare to Tuya's little herd this week, I cannot help to wonder if all went well, since Tuya might get over protective of the babies.
@PoptartShop Bad River! I can imagine Promise being all social and sweet towards her and then bam! Not funny. Yeah, I bet you called her every name possible, except hers.
Yay for Promise not being so reactive, soon she will be back to a wonderful condition 
I hope that you got to ride and yes, I desperately need Friday!
@BeckyFletcher Yeah, some horses are THAT smart  They soon learn routines and every way possible to try and make working time shorter. My mare drifts to the center of the arena, where the classes usually finish (she was a school horse in past), and you can tell she is asking 'are we done?'
@Tazzie Glad Kaleb is doing well. Someone needs to improve the reverse on the RZR, lol! (kidding, we are talking about a kid)
HAPPY 9TH BIRTHDAY to Izzie, the mare that gets herself into trouble, lol!! Just reminded of a vídeo I saw of a horse holding a plastic bag in mouth and chasing the other horses around, scaring them to death  I wonder if she locked her jaw for a second there, silly girl!
Very good job with the gate! Hope all goes well with the chiro.
@Captain Evil I would spend hours just observing all those fellows at Poo Lagoon. It's relaxing. Yay for Nemo not being fat! I think I still see some dapples on his butt? I think that when Tuya has them it's more on the belly as well, although not usual. Will try to find a picture of her and share.
@JCnGrace BO's daughter came with me in a palomino mare that had also been used to the rehearsal. Sorry that you sat on bird poop, hope it didn't leave a stain. Does poison ivy make allergies to the skin? If so ouch!

Thanks everyone for being happy for Tuya  I really appreciate it!

Nothing to confess aroud here… Just another rainy day


----------



## TuyaGirl

Allright so here is Tuya when I bought her 9 years ago. @Captain Evil found it 
As you can tell she always had a poor topline. And she came to me quite thin as well.
And her leading the babies. Can you somehow see the cremello's arched back? :frown_color:


----------



## Tazzie

@PoptartShop, I'm glad he's feeling better too! I hate when they are sick! He enjoys driving when he can lol he's a goofball. I'm really hoping the chiro helps! But I'm sure he will. It is really nice to have him back. I was getting so discouraged and worrying I'd gotten in over my head. But not really. He does have a couple of issues to still sort out, but they seem behavioral more than anything. I'm getting a box of bits though from the girl who gave me all her tack, and I want to play around with it. He's ok in the myler, but the D ring might be a bit harsher than he needs. Glad we are both seeing the light of day after ulcers! I'm super proud of the gate work  she's so good! I made it public since you asked haha! A few people have shared it out already! I laugh harder each time lol and I'm thankful he's so supportive. Definitely the perfect partner for me! I hope the bite looks better and that the work with River went well! Hope you also had a good ride! Today is my Thursday, so I'm nearly there haha!
@phantomhorse13, I am too (though the oops made us crack up haha! My grandma wasn't too thrilled seeing he was driving already LOL). Fingers crossed we've all been ok so far! I don't even remember what we got lol I'm terrible with flower names. The kids picked out a lot. Some that I got said they attract butterflies (they are flowers, not the butterfly bushes). Yellow and orange are the best I can say haha! I'm proud of the gate work  Woohoo for pony time!!
@Captain Evil, love your pictures! Your golden boy is gorgeous!
@JCnGrace, haha, she'd probably give me the look of death lol but we laughed so hard. I told her she shouldn't embarrass herself like that! I do feel our partnership is getting better since she handled the gate well (until it chased her, which is why I laughed and let go!) Thankfully Kaleb is fine and doesn't seem to be passing it along! And yes! That and Nick and Kaleb are going to build a go kart, and Kaleb wants to learn how to drive the tractor. I like farm life for that since no one blinks an eye at kids driving stuff LOL oh no to the bird poop and poison ivy!! Are you all itchy??
@TuyaGirl, HAHA! Yes he does need to improve! He needs to grow a bit more first though LOL Yes, Izzie is a magnet for trouble! Last night her and Diego were trying to figure out how to unlock the gate. I told Nick we will be tying that gate up tonight in addition to the chain!! If she ever got over the fear, I could absolutely see her doing that to Diego LOL! Thank you! I'm hoping it goes well too! And Tuya is just as beautiful as when you bought her <3 I do see the roach back that you're talking about too.


Not a whole lot to report here. It took me two and a half hours to get home last night... it typically takes me a little over an hour. So that was dreadful. Because of that, I didn't get to ride *sigh* that's life for you. Tonight is chiro, baths, and clipping. Well, and packing the trailer.

Nick let the kids fish in the creek too, which they had a blast with.



















And got pictures from the photographer  finally bought my Region 14 Banquet pictures haha!





































And then pictures from our last show


----------



## PoptartShop

I confess, I haven't been on here all day, but I have had the worst day today. I need to catchup with everyone soon.

Long story short, my boss decided at 9:30 this morning he was going to update my computer to windows 10 (I have 7 currently, works fine)...long story short...the update didn't work, my computer crashed. It's shot, it's in the garbage now. 

So, I have to use an OLD computer that we had here, but this computer is absolutely HORRIBLE. I mean, HORRIBLE. I can't really send emails, I can't draft anything, I had to use a coworker's computer to file a few things earlier, it locks up all the time, it's just HORRIBLE. 
He hasn't ordered me a new computer yet, so not sure how tomorrow & the rest of the week will go. :sad: Sigh...just not a good day...to make matters worse, he's frustrated with ME.

Every time I had an issue today, he'd get mad at me. Yes, me. And he wouldn't let me use his computer.  Yet the other day, he updated one of my coworker's computer, it took half the day & he let HER use his.  But me? Screw me, right?

Yeah, so just not having a good day...I have a LOTTTTTTTTTT to do. Not sure why they didn't just send me home  But whatever. Is what it is, right?

Then, last night I was p'd at my BO. Why? 

Well, PROMISE WAS IN THE DRY LOT LAST NIGHT!!!!!!! & has been for the past 5 nights! Without me knowing! As you all know, her being in the dry lot for 12+hrs at night made her get the ulcers.

My BO was like, she's fine, her ulcers are gone. Okay, SO???????? Doesn't mean she needs to be put back in a situation where she got them from!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And it's not 10% that the ulcers are GONE. Yes, she's 90% better, but she's still weaning off the meds & I haven't even started the supplement yet. Like I'm just over it.

So, she acted like I was crazy for even suggesting she needs to go back out to the pasture at night. I made it very clear, and per my vet's advice also, that my horse needs CONSTANT forage.

So, last night I put her back out to the field where she used to go, & that's that. I'm just irritated & disappointed because my BO didn't even ASK me if that was okay! Like that's a HUGE deal to me, I didn't spend over a thousand dollars (vet bills + meds) for her to get them again...like ugh. Sorry, just had to vent...just not my week I guess?


----------



## Captain Evil

The season is definitely upon us, and it feels as though there is no time to breathe. 

It will be 10 years since our old boat was destroyed and we built the new one, so next week is a huge 10 year Coast Guard inspection. I spent the day working on the hull while DH worked in the bilges down below. Such a big boat to clean!

We had intended to spend all day tomorrow on the boat, but got two calls for "emergency" diving work, so our boat will have to wait. We have been on the water pretty much constantly for the last week, so, since I come to the forum with nothing else to offer, here are some pictures:

This black bird (raven?) was upset by the presence of this eagle, and so kept dive bombing it...







.








... finally crashing into it... until the eagle left.







.








It rained all day another day, and this eagle looked so mad:









Of course, they always look sort of mad. I mean, they're eagles!

And we saw many many cute seals...









This one is, I think, actually fatter than my horse!









And Diving Husband dove into some jellyfish by mistake: these are some of the tentacles that stung him. 









They are from a Lion's Mane, considered to be the biggest jelly in the world, and man, can they ever sting! The tentacles went all over his tanks, suit and face, and he was in a lot of pain. 

Such is life!


----------



## JCnGrace

@TuyaGirl, yes about the poison ivy. If you are allergic to it you will get a rash of tiny blisters that itch like mad. I think most people are allergic to it, my dad is the only person I know who wasn't. 

Tuya was a looker even back then, I can see why you got her. Oh that poor little colt/filly. 
@Tazzie, not itchy yet so maybe I dodged a bullet.

All those pics are so good but WOW on the one of you and Nick looking at each other with Izzie between you. I could feel the love. 
@PoptartShop, what a crazy, in a bad way, day for you! I hope tomorrow is much better. Maybe your boss was mad at himself and taking it out on you. Bad and unprofessional behavior on his part if that's the case. And then your BO, WTH??? I'm glad you're moving! 
@Captain Evil, Oh my on your pics. You get to see such awesome wildlife! That fat seal is too funny. Are they fairly tame as in letting you get close for pictures? How long will your hubby be miserable from those stings? 

I swear hubby is such a pessimist it drives me batty sometimes, well most of the time. Everyday after he feeds the cats I have to hear about which ones he didn't see and that they're probably dead. Today it was Pickles and he was just sure something got ahold of her and killed her. She was alive and well when I went to the barn. If I had a nickel for every minute that he spent worrying about nothing I'd be a rich woman. LOL


----------



## Tazzie

@PoptartShop, I hope you've had a better day!! And shame on that BO! Thank goodness you'll be moving her soon!
@JCnGrace, good to hear!! I sure hope you have! And yes! I love this photographer with everything I have (she's a fantastic person inside and out), and I love her show pictures. But it's her candids that have ALWAYS drawn me in. She's amazing!


So, not much to confess. Izzie had her pelvis and rib cage realigned, and hoping she didn't knock it back out last night. We brought them home, gave them a bath, and then locked up Izzie in the barn in hopes Diego would stay. Nope. This morning he was in the tree line, and Izzie was still in the barn. Izzie can be pretty sensible when alone, so fingers crossed she didn't pace and hurt herself *sigh* we leave tonight for the show. I'll be showing tomorrow morning and tomorrow evening in hand, and then riding classes on Saturday!

In other, WAY more fun news!

Big momma had her baby!!!!! I have to print out some pictures later on to show our neighbors, but I'm so excited! A REALLY gorgeous, leggy filly! She's absolutely perfect! Vet checked her over and said she's in great health! No name as of yet, but he's leaning toward Mulan as a barn name. But he's just about to meet her for the first time, so we will see if the name sticks or not. Nick and I will be meeting her tomorrow night  I've been calling her my niece, and I truly think she's one of the most beautiful little fillies I have ever seen in my life <3 I'd show videos, but I'm not allowed currently. But pictures will just have to do :wink:


----------



## PoptartShop

I confess, I'll respond back to everyone tomorrow because hopefully that's when my NEW computer will be hooked up. Ugh. This one is horrible, still.

Today marks a year that I officially signed papers for Promise though. <3 So I am going to have a 'gotcha day' ride after work. LOL. :lol:


----------



## phantomhorse13

@*Captain Evil* : I think you need to look closer, as I see some faint dapples on the bottom of that butt. hope your 10 year inspection goes without a hitch. I love your wildlife pictures!!

@*JCnGrace* : hope the poison ivy you sat in has not infested you! tell your DH he needs to stop borrowing trouble by assuming cats are dead - sheesh.

@*TuyaGirl* : Tuya is such a good looking mare. I can see the roach back in that poor cremello baby. just hurts my heart.

@*Tazzie* : more stunning pics for the wall. hope all your chores and packing got finished without complication. Noir's baby is cute as all get out - congrats to all.

@*PoptartShop* : omg to a dead work computer!! :eek_color: windoze is the work of satan. i can't believe your boss was ****y with you about it. I don't even have words for your BO putting Promise back in the drylot (well, I do have words but they would wind up as ****s here). How long until you are moving her?? Happy Gotcha day Promise!


Today, I got both boys out. The whole story is in my journal.

I started with George.



















Next it was Phin's turn, along with Kestrel.


















Tomorrow, more rain..


----------



## JCnGrace

@Tazzie, good luck at your show this weekend! I was just wondering not too long ago if that mare ever had her foal and was going to ask and then forgot. It is so fun getting old! LOL
@PoptartShop, HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!!! Did you get Promise a gift?
@phantomhorse13, believe me I've "discussed" his doom and gloom attitude with him many, many times. He sees it as being prepared for the worst while I see it as a waste of time and detrimental to mental & physical health. He's already had multiple heart procedures including open heart surgery and I don't know how he has managed to avoid a stroke. 

Kestrel is going to be fit for an endurance race of her own! 

Tomorrow is farrier day AGAIN, seems like we just had one! LOL


----------



## TuyaGirl

@Tazzie So nice you have little fishes on the creek! So you let them go after or they can be good to eat? 
Such lovely pictures of you! Blue is definitively your color  Everyone can tell how much your husband loves his horse. And you, lol! 
I hope Izzie didn't hurt herself back. 
And the baby? Adorable!! I just want to hold her and squeeze her. Look at her sleeping, so darn cute! Glad all went ok.
Enjoy the show!!
@PoptartShop Oh, man, that sucks. That was a really bad day. No one has patience for moody bosses! Same here 
And your BO should know better, right? Well being in the dry lot was exactly what caused the ulcers. No one can heal in the same environment that made them sick in first place! Duh... Well best part is Promise will leave soon! I hope you enjoyed your first anniversary with her. Time flies!
@Captain Evil Oh wow! Amazing pictures! Love the crow ones. And the seals look adorable!! And fat  The one of the tentacle not so much. Such a tiny thing with so much poison. I hope that the pain goes away soon!
@phantomhorse13 Let's hope it does not rain? Same here, tired of grey days, I don't see the Sun in a few days and it's driving me nuts!! 
I still ride through your pictures, I love the sights between the ears 
@JCnGrace Poor Pickles, being already dead in your husband's head  I associate being worried about something constantly more of a women trait, don't even know why...

Aww thank you! Yes, Tuya catched my sight, but mostly my heart and confidence, since who rode her to show how reliable she was, was a child. And then my non horsey friend. With a loose gelding in the same paddock running around her like crazy 
Another cloudy day in here. I swear the lack of Sun is driving people crazy, my boss being the best example. She is in the hateful bipolar phase again. It's not with me, but affects the whole environment to hear her screaming constantly.
I really need the weekend. Pilgrims are doing another rehearsal on Saturday, maybe I can ride a little after once again if horses are not too tired (usually they won't go faster than a walk). I don't plan on trying out Tuya yet.
Weather is supposed to improve drastically, going from 21 degrees celsius today, to 28 tomorrow and 34 (!!) Sunday. I will be cooked alive! 

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## PoptartShop

@Tazzie ugh, thank you! & omg the baby pictures! So freaking cute. <3 Hopefully Izzie didn't hurt herself again after just getting re-aligned! Always something. Gosh, I love those pictures. <3 

@TuyaGirl Tuya looks just as good today. <3 So beautiful. & thank you. Exactly, like...just because she's much better, DOESN'T mean put her back in there. Ugh. So glad I said something. Ugh, I need the weekend too...a few more hours! Stay cool!

@Captain Evil love the photos. So beautiful!!

@phantomhorse13 thank you!  Seriously, I was SO p'd off. Like...the fact she didn't even ask me if it was OK to move her back to it! Ridiculous. Moving her next Saturday though!!! Ugh, I know, more rain here too.  So over it. Love the pictures though, how nice you got both of them out!!

@JCnGrace I feel like you just had the farrier out too. LOL, seems like this month is flying by! & I spoiled her with treats! <3 Yes, I did buy her a new rope halter. The one she currently has is fraying. So she will like that! I also ordered her a hunter green fly bonnet for when we go on trails. Hunter green is the color!  Thank you!!! I can't believe it's been a year already.

I confess, I am on my brand new computer...but, it didn't go as smoothly as you'd think...I figured my boss would've hooked it up after-hours, or before...but nope. I got to work today & he was working on it. Okay, no big deal. I used another computer in the meantime (the bookkeeper wasn't here today, so I could use hers).

Then..........I heard a bunch of slamming noises, sounded like something was broken...I didn't even say anything, because he sounded frustrated. Like, you're an attorney...why are you even bothering with this stuff? We DO have an IT guy. 

Long story short? He broke 1 of my monitors, & my printer. 
Yes, my printer...not sure why he did, because the printer was fine. He broke the tray, & now I can't print anything on it. We have a main printer, but I obviously like using the one right in my office.
So that's what all the noise was about. 

He said the monitor broke because he slammed it on the desk (not sure why, again, because my monitor was fine...). Then he said he broke the printer but didn't tell me what he did. It's a mess. All the pieces from the front tray were all over my desk. I was pretty upset about it.

Then, I jokingly asked him later on, 'do you want me to order a new printer? Not sure what happened with mine...' he goes, 'ha, no, I don't want you to order a new printer. It's fine. The tray is just broken.' So...guess I'm not getting a new printer? LOL. I'm over it at this point. This week has just been so crappy, I'm ready for 5pm so I can get out of here. :icon_rolleyes:

I also need dual monitors (all the work I do!) so I'm hoping he gets me a new one...we will see. I'm just sick of all this crap.

Anyway, at least I have a new computer, right? OH.....FORGOT TO MENTION.......................he somehow 'deleted' all of my templates. So, I have to re-create new ones now (for legal docs).  So yeah, once again I'm not in the best mood.

On top of it, I woke up today with a sore throat, so not fun at all. 

Ugh...but anyway, last night went well with Promise. She's still putting on weight which is good. We had a nice ride. Moving her to the new place next Saturday! Can't wait!!

Have a great weekend everyone!!


----------



## JCnGrace

@TuyaGirl, hope you have a nice break from work and get to recharge your batteries with a ride!
@PoptartShop, green is my favorite color on a horse! She definitely looks good in it but she could probably rock any color. 

That little chore done for another 8 weeks. The big surprise of the day was Little Miss. I didn't have to lock her in a stall and then still get her cornered to get a halter on her. She stood like a champ and got lots of praise and scratches for her good behavior. Cloud had a little white line going on but he was able to trim it out. Everyone else got a clean bill of foot health.


----------



## blue eyed pony

HF doesn't like the photo I really want to upload so here are a few others  

We did get engaged! I'm SO excited!
FMIL is not impressed but to hell with her, it's not about her.

His bag showed up a few days late, delivered to us by rush courier from Perth.

Don't have forever on my computer so I'm going to leave it at that for now!


----------



## JCnGrace

@blue eyed pony, Congratulations on your engagement! From your pics it looks as if he likes animals and they like him back so that is a huge character reference. 

Happy Mothers Day to all whether you're mom to 2 legged or 4 legged kids!


----------



## TuyaGirl

@PoptartShop Ugh, what a mess at your work. What's with bosses tossing things? Mine when she gets mad slams the keyboard into the desk repeatedly! I just feel like punching her and yelling at her to stop. I am sorry about you having to work with only one monitor, and having to redo all of your templates. 
So I just hope that you enjoyed the weekend and was good enough to make you forget this stressful week. Promise is looking great!
@JCnGrace Yay for everyone's good feet 
@blue eyed pony CONGRATULATIONS!!!! He seems to enjoy animals a lot, that's a big step to success in my book  Yes, your FMIL cannot decide on your hapiness.


Back to Monday and feeling like disappearing. I really hate the big town  I wish I could have stayed at the barn. And I feel so great in there. It's like... I am me.
So, now into what hapenned: Pilgrims were there for another rehearsal as expected, and I had to wait to pick Tuya up, not to disturb. When we knew it was almost over, BO's son went with me because he wanted to check on the foals. We took a bucket with a tiny handful of grain, just to reward her for coming, per advice from BO. She was watching the babies sleep, mounting guard. Melted my heart - She saw the bucket and us calling. Started to shift weight in fronts, but did not leave them, although she clearly wanted to. Gotta love animals 

So we went to her, and brought her up. When I was tying her up while the pilgrims were finishing the ride, I heard them saying to each other what a beautiful horse she was. I was proud!  She was extremely mellow, gave me very rare horsey hugs while I was scratching her withers. And was away from her children, lol!
BO's son then asked me to bring her back to the foals, so as they would follow her outside pasture into the arena, so as he could work them all together. So darn cuteeee!! They followed her just fine, and were all free lunged. Movement is key, especially to the cremello. And Tuya really needs it as well. She is sooo fat I think I see fat dips on the base of neck  But is moving so well, only slight head bob here and there, reaching under, long stride... I was quite pleased! 
Next week I got advice to ride her a little bit. That she needs it. And in the meantime I don't know how BO's going to do, but she will be kept in the not so lush upper part of pasture. 

As usual pictures will follow in separate post


----------



## TuyaGirl

The quality is terrible because they are screenshots from a video I made of the session. It's her worst side.


----------



## Finalcanter

(first off I apologize if the post ends up talking about one thing at the beginning and then switching to something else near the end- I'm just writing, my thoughts are a bit chaotic)..

Something to get off my chest? Yeah. 

Certain horse people. The my way is best horse person, the set in their ways horse person, the 'for the good of horse' but not really for the rider horse people or vice versa, the 'judge before knowing the full story' types- which we all do to an extent- but come on.

Everyone can do any of these things horse person or not, but something about certain pets seem to rile people up and bring out the worst, the overbearing, and (often) the best. But call me a pessimist, I've seen less and less of the last one, even on forums which makes me wonder why I join such places. Reminds me of dog owners and how zealous some can get (not a fan of dogs here but that's not the point). These archetypes are more common with that group- and more- from what I've noticed, imo, but those achetypes are here as well. Then again horse people are often dog people so I'm not surprised. I've seen too much nasty, too many 'opinions' that often derail the confidence of the rider and in turn the confidence and comfort of the horse (without knowing their story), etc. It's tiring. Not to say everyone's bad- no there are many great people I've met, but the commonality of these types seem to be the catalyst to a lot of infighting off and online. 

I get it, it can be like that everywhere. But the prevalence is so clear. 
I always try to look before I dive when it comes to groups on or offline. Thick skin or not, turning a blind eye to toxicity is never helpful. The best thing to do with barn drama/other is try* to resolve it and not let it linger. We might not be able to prevent 'archetypes' but we can resolve the problems sometimes caused by them. This is not a call out post by the way. But If you feel offended somehow perhaps you should examine why. 

I've encountered too many of the same, I'm feeling a bit...I don't know how to put it.. 'skeptical' of how we mesh together, and there's more to it, but that's all I can say. Words are words, but the overall concept is actually a bit "distressing". 

I'm not overly sensitive to the issues- I find them to be of a real annoyance- but I guess for me its 'distressing' because I feel like I'm not doing much to help with a little resolve. No one person can change everything, but the little bit of drama I'm dealing with now, I just kind 'shut down'. Yeah, that's exactly what it is. These archetypes all around me and I'm shutting down and removing myself from them when I used to actually help them or figure things out. In a way I feel bad for doing it but I realize that people need to find their own way. I'm tired, I'm mentally and emotionally tired- some people need to stop leaning on me for help, and help themselves (in the situation I'm in). In general, people need to help themselves. Sorry for a lot of rambling, I'm sick, I just have a lot of thoughts bottled up but I don't mean any ill intent..I'm just logging thoughts and figured this vent thread would be good. I really do believe certain pets bring out the worst and the best in people-stubbornness, arrogance, braveness, hope.. it's such a strange phenomenon to me, but we all have different minds and ways of thinking. We all have our 'black box' moments.


----------



## JCnGrace

@TuyaGirl, Tuya is beautiful! Those foals following her around is just too cute. Do you know if she ever had a foal before you got her?
@Finalcanter, this forum is pretty good about not having people arguing. Of course everyone has their opinions that they like to share when someone asks a question but when you ask something you're opening yourself up to those opinions and have to sort the good advice from the bad. We form those opinions by what works for us in our own situations and our own experiences and the good thing about getting old is you come to understand those situations and experiences can be different for other individuals. It works that way in real life too not just forums. 

Of course you run into toxic people too and it's best to avoid them the best you can. Funny, my farrier and I were just discussing this on Friday when he was here. I think it's fairly common for all of us to run into a few in our lifetimes. 

The good news is there are people out there who are good people. Ones you mesh with even though you don't always agree with everything the other does. If everyone had the same opinions it would be a pretty boring world. The trick is finding them and you have to put yourself out there in order to do that so you may have to do a lot of weeding before you find your green pasture. 

Welcome to the thread and I hope you stick around and share your good days and bad days with us. We can't do much to make you feel better other than listen but it does help to get it off your chest. You mentioned you're sick and whether that means a physical ailment or just sick and tired of whatever you're dealing with I hope it gets better soon.


----------



## PoptartShop

@JCnGrace glad the farrier went well, yay!!  Me too haha, love the hunter green! Her new halter comes today 
@TuyaGirl yeah, that's ridiculous! So unprofessional. & thank you!!  Tuya looks amazing! Love the pictures, they are so cute following her! And that is so sweet. She is adorable. <3 She loves her momma! It's so cute how she 'mothers' them!!!

I confess, this weekend was kinda crappy out. Saturday the chiro came out, Promise got a good report - she just needs muscles (which I knew already, thanks to the ulcers). So have to work on that, no big deal. She got an adjustment & all is well.  Didn't end up riding, I've been sick with a cold ALL weekend. Ugh. Getting better, but still can't breathe through my nose, yuck. :icon_rolleyes:

Rainy day again today. So over it!


----------



## JCnGrace

@PoptartShop, you could bring Promise to my place and let her run up and down the hills for a month for some muscle. I promise I wouldn't hide her when you came back to get her (fingers crossed behind my back). LOL...KIDDING! Yay on your good report from the chiro! 

I confess that I found 2 ticks on me last night and darn near had to wake hubby in the middle of the night to remove the one on my back but I finally contorted around enough to get it. Then I was taking a shower at 2:30 am because finding ticks freaks me out and I have to shower in order to quit feeling them crawling all over me even if I already had a shower. Just typing this made my head start itching. LOL 

Gamble almost missed his dinner tonight. He finally realized he was alone when all the other horses were done eating and out of their stalls but still loafing in the barn looking for stray morsels one of the others might have missed and came running. Yes, I took pity on him and went ahead and fed him. Poor thing can't help it that he's hard of hearing in his old age. Still haven't gotten the 2 herds integrated. It's been muddy enough I don't want one of them to injure themselves from running around acting like fools and slipping.


----------



## phantomhorse13

@TuyaGirl : I am glad you got some nice weather and some horsey time. So nice that Tuya is taking such good care of the babies. Fingers crossed your boss is in a better mood this week!
@PoptartShop : I cannot believe all the computer drama at your work, especially if you have IT people to do that instead of your boss. and having to re-do all the templates sounds like a LOT of work to me. no chance one of his monitors can take a walk to your office? Hope the move with Promise went smoothly. I look forward to pics.
@JCnGrace : glad all went well with the farrier. always nice when one behaves better than expected. OMG to the ticks - nasty ******s for sure. what type of tick was it?
@blue eyed pony : congrats! looks like your SO passed the animal test, which is always a big one for me. glad his bag finally arrived.
@Finalcanter : I am sorry you are not feeling well. I hope you feel better soon. That may help shed a different light on some of the issues you and/or those around you are having.


DH and I let Mia go over the weekend..



















Saturday afternoon, DH and I got Phin and George out. The whole story is in my journal.



















It started raining early Sunday morning and finally stopped last night, dropping 3 inches of rain. Everything is floating..


----------



## TuyaGirl

Weird... I got a mention notification, but can't find the post. Maybe was deleted...

And btw how many pictures of Tuya do you see? Because I only get to see two today, and yesterday I could see all 3 (the exact number).

That's gotta do for now, got so much work today...

See ya!!


----------



## Tazzie

@PoptartShop, yay for a year of owning Promise! Thankfully she didn't! She was just fine for the show, whew. Ugh to all your boss did! I'd be so annoyed!! Yay for moving Promise soon!!

@phantomhorse13, haha, yes! Nick tells me I don't HAVE to buy pictures at every show... but how can you not?! And that baby is the sweetest thing ever! Yay for more ride time! And I'm sorry about Mia 

@JCnGrace, thank you! And yeah, she was due this past weekend (well, "due" lol). She was a maiden that actually read the book on how to have a foal, so they got super lucky! Yay Little Miss! Glad the farrier went well overall! UGH to the ticks! We've pulled so many off the horses already this year, and one off Kaleb. They creep me out so bad! I HATE them! And oh Gamble, silly old man!

@TuyaGirl, they were released  I don't like fish at all, so have no desire for them to come home lol they just have fun catching and releasing. And thank you! I'm rather lucky Nick loves us all so much! Thankfully, Izzie didn't hurt herself. But we made interesting discoveries this weekend. I loved snuggling that baby this weekend! She's the cutest thing EVER! Hope you had a good weekend! I'm sorry your boss is being so bad. I only see two pictures, but they are adorable!


What a long, mixed emotion weekend.

Thursday I was late getting down there as it was kind of a cluster trying to get everything moving. Thankfully Diego was in the barn when I went to grab Izzie, and the creek wasn't up, so I at least got lucky there. After the exhibitor party we worked the two horses on the trail course. Not only did we have to tackle the bridge, but there was also a small cross rail. Newsflash: Izzie will never make a jumper haha!

Friday morning the judge was LATE. Like, thought she was judging Saturday and Sunday, not Friday and Saturday. Coming from north of Columbus to Frankfort, KY. Oops. Then Izzie lost to a main ring Country English Pleasure horse in sport horse in hand, which did NOT make any of us happy (including my friend whose mare won the half arabian supreme championship; I handle that mare as well). Nick was fuming mad when he finally got down there too. Thankfully, I was able to get all of the sport horse stuff done before the trail stuff, so didn't have to worry about braiding and unbraiding. Izzie did ok, but tried to swing around too much when side passing. Judge was a bit generous, but I think we picked up points in other spots. She won all four of her trail in hand classes, with competition in three of them. Diego did an outstanding job, and held his own alright against seasoned trail horses. His first run earned him a 69.5, and his second run a very respectable 72.5! We also discovered he LOVES to jump. I told Nick not to let go of the lead at all heading to the jump as Diego would drag him right over it. He got sixth in his first class, and THIRD out of six in his second! I was super proud!

Saturday was under saddle. My friend with the national champion horse was able to get him around the ring Friday night, so had entered two classes with me. And boy is that horse STUNNING. Saw another national champion rider (who I am also friends with!) on her baby, and turned to Nick going "I will be pleased as punch if I take third behind those two!" I'm warming up and something just still isn't right. Izzie is still trying to cross fire and just overall not ok. I'm beyond frustrated and want to just quit in that moment. I walk up to Nick and he goes "she hasn't moved the same since she had her shoes put on." I look over and see the girl who hands out ribbons in the ring... and realize her husband, a farrier, is there. I have her call him over, and ask him to take the shoes off Izzie. He looked at me like I was insane. I told him "right now we are already going to blow the classes as is. May as well see if this is the cause." So he pulled the shoes. And on her left hind shoe, he found a nail that had come out of her foot, and bent up under the shoe. It's amazing that Izzie merely cross fired and didn't full on rodeo bronc instead. She immediately started moving A TON better.

Off I went into the first class. I kept her a bit conservative since they normally ask for an extended trot, and it wows the judge more. Only, they didn't. I got fourth out of six. Second class I let her out a bit more... and got third behind the national champions  the show hack class we kind of blew (out of two) since we didn't walk super well first direction, but the judge was like "her extended trot is INCREDIBLE!" I told her I understood we'd blown the class when I was fighting to get her to walk. We were all alone in the championship class, but the judge made sure to call for the extended after that haha!

Diego... didn't get the warm up he needed for the first class, and opted to run the Derby. So deserved sixth out of six. Second class he was much better and got fifth out of six. But then he went against too much competition for a third out of three, and he was a bit tired on top of that for the championship class, so didn't place. But he progressively got better, and Nick was thrilled with how he himself did regardless of the placings! So I was happy!

We topped off the night in native costume, which was fun. I forgot to change the bit, which Izzie once again reminded me she hated, but she listened fairly well to my seat lol

Couple pictures and video 





































Nick trail classes 











My favorite junior rider riding Izzie right after costume. I told her it was even more important she not touch Izzie's mouth that nice since Izzie herself had snorted, hit the bit, flung her head vertical, and blamed me for her hitting the bit... she's fun like that lol






Day after the show



















Last night trying on big sister's costume bridle after we changed the bit and put the headpiece back on



















Happy horses outside










And I got to meet the baby Friday night!! She's so perfect!


----------



## PoptartShop

@JCnGrace LOL she would love all those hills! :lol: Uh huh, bet you would keep her LOL

@phantomhorse13 yeah, not moving her until THIS Saturday  But it is coming up fast!! It's so nice to see some sunshine in your riding pictures. Looks like spring is here. I am so sorry for your loss of Mia. :sad: I know how hard it is to lose a pet, they are family.
@Tazzie I love the baby pictures...omg.  So cute!!! She is adorable! Haha, I love Diego in the costume. LOL he is so adorable, and so photogenic. He looks great, it looks like Nick and him are doing so well, they look so good together!!! And Izzie is so silly, like it's somehow YOUR fault she did that to herself. :lol: Love the videos. <3 They are adorable laying down. Good job though, you guys always rock it. No matter what. 

I confess, I am beyond sick of being, well, SICK. :icon_rolleyes: Still stuffy & just so mucusy, I have to keep blowing my nose & clearing my throat. My voice even sounds weird because of it. Ugh. But at least I'm not feeling worse.

Gonna TRY to ride tonight, or at least do some groundwork with Promise. She's been off for a few days again, because I've been too sick to ride. But I am excited to move her on Saturday. Finally. Went by the place this weekend, & it's just so peaceful! So quiet, it's on a dead end road so not a lot of traffic too for when I walk down to the trails nearby.

I'm ready for 5pm...sick of clearing my throat & blowing my nose every two seconds. It's such a quiet office, so it's all people hear! :rofl:


----------



## RegalCharm

phantomhorse13 so sorry your beloved Mia is gone.


----------



## JCnGrace

@phantomhorse13, I'm so sorry about Mia. Such a beautiful girl, I know your heartbroken. 
@Tazzie, that showing stuff is hard work for Izzie & Diego! LOL So cute them curled up taking their naps. The little filly is adorable. Seeing pics of foals always makes me miss having them around so it's probably a good thing the only mare I have that I would want a foal out of is too old (don't tell her I said that).
@TuyaGirl, the forum has been having problems the last few days. 
@PoptartShop, GET WELL SOON! I hope you felt good enough this evening to ride.

Herd Integration Part II: I thought things were going to go smoother this time around. At first they all pretty much ignored each other but were grazing fairly close together. Gamble's herd didn't act like they'd never seen another horse before this time. Freckles very much wants to join the larger herd, Thunder not so much. He eventually went back to the corral but Frecks stayed out and Gamble & Cutter checked her out calmly then walked away. YAY! I walked with Thunder to get him back through the gate into the pasture with the rest of them so he rejoined his mama and I no sooner told TJ to be nice to his grandma and dad and to welcome them into the herd than the two came walking by him and he tried to bite both of them. That's how good he minds. LOL 

Then Thunder left again and went back to the barn while Frecks tried to mosey her way into the herd. Gamble started following her and was nickering with his neck all arched up like he thought he was a stallion (he should have no clue, I had the little monster gelded when he was 5 months old) and oh boy did that tick Thunder off. He came charging out of the barn and him & Gamble had a little scuffle with poor Frecks right in the middle. Thunder finally drove Gamble off and tried to take a final chunk out of him as he ran him off. Thunder still being po'd herded Frecks back to the barn and he was NOT being nice about it. First time I've ever seen him bossing her around. Integration aborted at that point and I closed the two back into their own pasture. 

I know I could leave them to work it out on their own but I have 2 issues with that theory. When I do this I have both pastures opened up which gives them around 35 acres to do their "getting to know you" routine, but every dang time they have a confrontation they always bunch up in a corner and I do not like that. 2nd thing is at 26 & 25 Frecks and Gamble are both too old to be put through the nonsense. I think I'll just leave well enough alone and when Frecks is gone I'll turn Cloud out with Thunder to see if he will accept her since she's a mare. 

New topic to show you how weird I am although most of you, being horse people, probably won't think it's too weird. Yesterday after doing chores and while fixing supper I saw a spill of something on the kitchen floor. Closer look and realized the mister had made himself a ham salad sandwich and of course didn't notice that he dropped some or didn't care that he did. Since I was in the middle of peeling potatoes I told myself I'd clean it up in a minute. Of course I stepped in it before that happened and said EEEWWW! because it felt pretty gross on my bare foot. Grab a paper towel to clean my foot and the floor and noticed a big green stain on the side of my foot from horse poop. That didn't cause me the least bit of concern. LOL


----------



## Werecat

Ahh! I'm totally living vicariously through you @Tazzie & @phantomhorse13 with your riding! I feel like I've lost my confidence  Bear has been acting a bit hot lately, on the ground as well, and me not riding him regularly (I basically have no one to ride with on a regular basis), and not having lessons (don't have anyone I know of in my area that I'd take lessons from ). I miss all of those things!

As a result of not riding regularly, his and my condition are not great. He's over weight, despite wearing a grazing muzzle (had to put him back in his old one since the Tough 1 sored him, and the GreenGuard I need to take time to readjust on one of his halters because the one it came with is a bit big/has too much on extra on it that irritates him. I am limiting his hay and feed. I'm worried about IR and all that, so I am very careful with his intake, but he definitely needs to be ridden at least 5 days a week. Problem is I just need to learn to get the confidence to make him work under saddle, through having a fit of not wanting to work in the field or alone. I live alone so I will try to call my parents to check in with them when I get on, and then if they don't hear from he in an hour, to call me or come check on me. I have pasture 3 completely shut down and they haven't been on it in almost 8 months, so I was hoping he'd be more inclined to work there. Pasture 3 is my most level pasture and the best place to ride, so I really need to start with ground work in there and build up both of our confidence. He isn't happy when I take him out there and away from Doc.


Sooo back to the hot thing. It's all my fault and I am so mad at myself for it, I've been kinda sick over it, but I'll confess because I did in the corgi group and got such an out poor of kind words and good advice. Buuut, my aunt's back visiting with me for a few days, and last night we went out to the barn to groom the horses, and I had just Bear out in the isle. I still am not leaving Ajia alone, because she still pees in the house if you aren't watching her, and she peed in her crate the one time I left her alone and left the house for a few hours (she has a vet visit on Friday for a wellness exam and to make sure it's not medical).

So, dogs are in the isle with me and my aunt, I had Bear tied up, and I was grooming him. He wasn't standing super quietly because Doc left, so I was making him work through it, and he calmed down. I kept a close eye on the dogs and shooed them away if they got too close to him.

We WERE DONE. He was ready to go back out. I put his grazing muzzle on, and as I was walking toward my aunt to show her how we put his fly mask on (I was showing her all these things because she was curious and if I needed help, she could go out and do these things for me in the mornings). Bear was no longer tied up, and was following me like a good boy, and little Ajia, my new Corgi saw me walking and thought I was going to leave, so she got up and started to try to follow me. Right as Bear was turning and swinging his hind end to be able to face me, his back leg got Ajia right on her back right leg and he stepped down. I. went. white. as. a. ghost. She was trapped and SCREAMING and yanking her body to get her leg out. It was seconds. He heard her, and as soon as he did, and I got next to her and shoved his rear, he stepped off; but I was so certain he crushed her leg.

So, before I even had a chance to TRULY check her out, I had my vet's office (who is also an emergency vet thank god), on the phone. Within 30 minutes I was racing over with her to the vet and my friend Nancy who owns Doc (the horse I board at my place) arrived at the same time I did. I carried Ajia in and the vet arrived and took her back for x-rays.

They couldn't see definitively any clear breaks, just a potential bone chip. So I'm sick that it's a torn ACL or ligament. Corgis are notorious for those issues. I am so upset with myself, I am so upset that it happened under my watch. So, accidents DO happen, and now no matter what, if horses are in the center isle, dogs are in the feed room until horses are back out. She can come with me to do my barn chores, because horses are always in their stalls or turned out at that time, but never, ever again will I have a dog in the isle when horses are being worked with. I am still sick over it. I just want her better. I have care credit so if she does need surgery I can do that... Crazy thing is I was looking into pet insurance the MORNING before it happened.

Sorry for the long post, I just needed to share... Ajia's previous owner hasn't been informed yet. I wanted to tell her as soon as it happened because I feel like she has the right to know, and know that I will get her WHATEVER treatment necessary to make her healing as successful as possible. Problem was by the time we got home from the vet, it was nearly midnight and she's an hour ahead of me.

Today, work and taking care of her kept me busy (plus lack of sleep), so I still haven't been able to reach out, but I don't want to worry her unnecessarily . Ajia is OKAY she isn't losing her leg like I originally thought if her bones were crushed (which they aren't), I'm just worried about her needing surgery for tendon/ligament damage. Praying she heals fine, she's been such a trooper. God I love her so much already and it's just been shy of a month of having her <3. I have been researching best fencing options that blend nicely with my horse fencing so she has a safe place to play without the risk of getting too close to the road or the horses hurting her. I'll get her fence up by the time she is healed and ready to play fetch again.

On a happy note, she and Wesley are totally bonded/get along for two dogs that are indifferent to other dogs! He's a pic of them right now as I write this:


----------



## Finalcanter

Reading this thread and looking at the pictures is really making me want to go riding...even though my fever came back yesterday (gone now). I'm still waiting for my doctor to see if this is just a nasty case of the flu since it's been a week of being sick. I always chuckled at the memes that depicted equestrians with some injury with the caption "Hi doctor, I think I'm better- can I ride my horse now?" This is true right now for me lol- but I'm going to sit here instead and drink my soup. I rather make a full recovery. Though the nice weather sure is tempting- and I'm working now, so I can always put away for a monthly lesson whenever. No need to rush back into things. In fact, I might just do a trail with my friend first.

:cowboy:


----------



## PoptartShop

@JCnGrace thank you, I am feeling a bit better, but still stuffy & mucusy. Bleh!
I didn't ride last night, but tonight I will!!!!!!!!
Yeah, I don't blame you for putting them back in their own pasture. Whew! Thunder was not having it! :lol: Sheesh! Too funny about Gamble thinking he's a stallion. LOL. & oh yeah, to non-horse people that would be weird but not to us! :rofl: I have a 'poopy' story from last night to tell.

@Werecat I am so sorry that happened to Ajia. Don't beat yourself up over it. Trust me, I get it, I'd probably put myself into a panic attack overthinking, but it wasn't your fault. Yes, accidents do happen & now you will prevent that from happening again, but you had no idea it was going to happen! Luckily he did back off & he didn't make things worse. I am very glad she doesn't have a break, that'd be 10x worse. Hopefully she heals smoothly & everything goes okay. I know it's hard not to worry though. :sad: Keep us posted.

@Finalcanter I hope you feel better! I also think you should make a full recovery before doing any riding. You want to feel your best! A trail with your friend sounds like a good idea too.  


So last night I didn't ride, but when I groomed Promise...I got 'pooped' on! Never happened to me before, I've had some close calls, but that was it haha.
So, I was making my way to her other back hoof, & I felt something drop on my shoulder/back...SHE POOPED! :rofl: It got on my t-shirt, huge stain, & not sure if some got in my hair (it probably did, I had my hair down instead of up since I wasn't riding but I should've known better).

The funny thing is, she turned around & looked at me after she did it. LOL, like thanks Promise! :lol: AAAND whenever she poops, she always looks back at me while I am cleaning it up. She is such a brat haha.

Here is her in her new rope halter though. I need to adjust it a bit, but it looks good!  I'm aware she needs a bit more weight & definitely muscle. We are getting there! <3 You can thank the ulcers for that. Lol.

Gonna ride tonight for sure since I'm feeling a bit better. But I will be extra cautious now in case she tries to poop again while I'm right near her tail. :lol: Never a dull moment.


----------



## RegalCharm




----------



## JCnGrace

@Werecat, sorry that happened to your pooch but don't be so hard on yourself. Just like kids sometimes our animals have to learn for themselves about things they shouldn't do. Ajia's looking like she's resting comfortably in that picture you posted. 
@Finalcanter there are times you muddle on through and times you have to stop and take of what ails you. Flu can easily turn into pneumonia so this is a time to stop and get yourself healthy before getting on with your life. Feel better soon!
@PoptartShop, LOL at getting pooped on. In time it'll happen often enough that you will be able to sense them lifting their tail when you have ahold of a back foot. Sometimes it's a false alarm when only a toot comes out but better safe then sorry so I always put the foot down and run to a safe zone. 

Nobody was the worse for wear today. I thought maybe Frecks and Gamble would be a little stiff from moving faster yesterday that they are used to having to move but they were both fine. Cloud is a little tender footed from the farrier trimming her short enough to get the infected white line cleared out but only when she's on a harder surface like the barn floor. 

Meeting my friend for lunch tomorrow and we're going to a Mexican place. I can already taste that chimi...YUM! 

Since it's past midnight I can wish you all a good Friday and hope it goes fast for all of you still in the working world. Hope everyone has an enjoyable weekend!


----------



## blue eyed pony

My dog (the one in the picture with my fiance) was REALLY mad at me for coming home without him :lol:

He's back in the States and his mother is still full psycho, which... fine, whatever, be a raging bag of psycho if you want, we don't care. But it has made things a little bit scary for him.

I'm doing my best to be the supportive fiancee he needs me to be. It's hard - I miss social cues a lot, being autistic - but he knows the challenges I face and he understands and appreciates that I'm trying. He keeps reassuring me that I'm doing an amazing job. I don't feel like I am (I fear my own inadequacy enormously) but I do take a lot of comfort in his reassurances and words of affirmation. 

I miss him horribly. It's so wrong that I can't pull him into my arms and run my nails over his scalp the way he likes. I just want to help and I don't know what to do. But I must be doing something right for him to keep telling me not to change a thing?


----------



## PoptartShop

EDIT: OK, POSTS ARE SHOWING NOW! :lol: 
@RegalCharm omg that video! :rofl: It cracks me up every time. 
@JCnGrace LOL seriously! Usually she just farts! :lol: Awww, that sounds yummy! I am dying for some tacos. Get some good stuff!!!  Have a great time!! And yay for the horses not being stiff!

Ugh, posts aren't showing up again. :sad: So I can't see who responded to me, grrr! Well I can in my notifications, but that's it - they don't show up here. Sigh!
I know they're working on the bugs though.


Anyway, I confess I'm happy it's finally Friday. Tomorrow I'm moving Promise to the new private barn, so I'm excited. I'll take pictures too.  Supposed to be a super nice, sunny weekend so that's good. Have a great weekend everyone!!!


----------



## twixy79

I confess that my life has been way too chaotic with horses for me to even have time to catch up on all this goodness. There is so much drama (mostly happy though!) over the last few months that I am finally trying to catch up on all the happy horse stories. 

So my major confession. My January 14th alcohol-induced kill pen purchase made me a great horsey grandma. Turns out the "filly" was very very pregnant. We had no clue since she was so skinny. She arrived, was quarantined, still skinny. Feeding her like mad, wormed her, fecal was negative, still skinny. One morning my barn owner texts me and bam, there's a baby in there. So I am no longer allowed to use my phone if I drink since I could be buying a horse.

So I confess - we now have 5. Meet Kalamity Kate (mom) and Sassyfrass Sarah


----------



## RegalCharm

the mare looks like she has optimized the extra food and health checks.
The foal is pretty. You going to call her Sassy or Sarah for her barn name?


----------



## JCnGrace

Yay for finally being able to see what you all wrote! I guess you can probably tell my post didn't show up for me either since one of my sentences to @Finalcanter left out the word "care". 

@RegalCharm, that's pretty hilarious!

@blue eyed pony, it's best they love you just as you are so it's good that he does. Sounds like he definitely needs to distance himself from his mother. Are you two already planning his next visit?

@PoptartShop, safe travels to you and Promise. I hope she settles right in at her new home. 

@twixy79, YOUR FAMILY GREW! Congrats on the new horses although the way you obtained them is pretty funny. SURPRISE! LOL Both are pretty dang cute but look at that baby! Try not to spoil her too bad, it's way too easy to do. Oh wait...5? I missed #3 somewhere along the way. Who what when where and picture? LOL Did I miss an update on your thread? 

We had a good lunch today. Got lots of gabbing done and instructions since I'm the executor of her estate and losing her sister has made her want to get her ducks in a row. I'll confess that I don't really like to talk about stuff like that but know it's a necessary evil. I'd rather her leave me a letter with a list of instructions that I'll deal with when the time comes, until then I don't want to think/talk about it. I think that's the procrastinator in me or maybe I'm part ostrich and would rather bury my head in the sand.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

@Tazzie love the pics, congratulations. Kaleb and Syd are growing fast, they have lost that baby look!

@PoptartShop sorry to hear abt your work, your boss sounds bit of an a$$. Takes the joy out of the day. I think most people had/have trouble changing over to windows 10. I regretted it for weeks!!

@blue eyed pony Congratulations! Blessings to you both 

@Finalcanter I had to read twice to catch up on (what I understand to be) your thoughts! But I get that you are upset, that you have tried to help sort out issues at the barn. In any situation where you try to help someone else you are only as effective as they let you to be. Also, as often as not you will get no thanks. Sometimes, ‘shutting down’ or walking away from the situation is the best thing to do FOR YOU. It is ok to distance yourself, regain your calm. If you feel you need to revisit the problem is up to you, have an approach in mind but try not to get too attached to a specific outcome. Know what you need for You so you are not swayed by strong personalities thinking only of themselves. You don’t owe anyone. Hope it all improves soon.
@phantomhorse13 so sorry to hear about Mia :hug:

@Werecat sorry to hear about Ajia, unfortunately sometimes little animals don’t get the danger till they have been hurt. She will be more wary in future. We had that sometimes milking cows when a cat would come into the shed and hang around the cows legs until they got hurt or nudged/serious shock and they would stay out when the cows were in or be much more alert! Also I had a farm dog who used to come in too close to the motorbike and tractor, until one day I was in a hurry and he crossed in front of me and I hit him. I got a broken ankle and he wouldn’t come near the bike after that. But he also showed more respect for the tractor so that was a relief!

@JCnGrace there are some things none of us want to think about. Too many thinks I left till very late. But I know now it is better to think about and discuss them before needed, it can take so much stress out of the situation and prevent arguments.

A photo of Sonny sent to me by my sister. Missing him heaps


----------



## blue eyed pony

@JCnGrace - we want to try to make his next flight one way. If nothing else his next visit should be a nice long one (he's going for a 12 month working visa) and will qualify us for a partner visa on account of us then having lived together for a good period of time, making us de facto spouses? Or something? Idk I didn't really understand the website.

He's decided he's giving his mom a deadline and if her treatment of him and attitude regarding me do not improve immensely by then, that's it, he's done with her. 

This crazy lady has called me all manner of unpleasant things I would get banned from HF for repeating. I have called her a crazy lady, because she is. The latest is that she's going OFF about me "calling her names" and "telling him lies", and she's accused HIM of abuse (lol no). Classic narcissistic tantrum kind of stuff. She's not getting what SHE wants so she's going to project and gaslight and guilt trip and manipulate and make everything about HER until someone gives in. Well, sucks to be her, because neither of us is going to.


----------



## JCnGrace

@ShirtHotTeez, I know it's best to do it, I just don't like it. 

Very glad to see you pop in, I've been wondering about you. Hope everything is working out and you're closer to being settled.

@blue eyed pony, you shouldn't have to deal with her at all. However it is she contacts you, can you block her?

Great niece got married this evening. Hubs and I danced at the reception and I can't even begin to guess how long it's been since we've done that. His new hip is working out pretty well. LOL


----------



## blue eyed pony

@JCnGrace - I have blocked her but a couple of people send me screenshots of her public posts "so I can see what she's saying about me". I don't actually care what she thinks or says, she's so clearly not rational that nobody with two brain cells to rub together will believe a word of it, but people still think I need to see it.

Sometimes it's amusing.


----------



## blue eyed pony

Double post, my apologies, but Ikora did some free jumping today  

Canter in the round yard is hard when you're 17hh so jumping must be VERY hard. I won't ask her to jump anything bigger than this in there. Need to build a free jumping chute to really test her scope I think!

She is hanging her knees because of that and possibly also because of her shoulders which are MASSIVELY improved but still a little tight. Some light free jumping and groundwork and a lot of massage have done wonders and will continue to improve both her soreness and her topline.

Not "just another tb"...


----------



## twixy79

@JCnGrace #3 was a cluster. Her owners stopped paying board last year. Stopped paying the farrier and vet too. Barn owner told them that she had to go if they had no intentions of paying so they said they couldn't afford to move her and that she should just be put down. 

Suckers that we are said we'd take her since she loves my husband and animals dont deserve to be PTS because of irresponsible owners. So #3 was Cassie. Thousands in vet expenses and farrier visits to get her lameness in check and shes turned into a perfect pasture pony.

Ironically Cassie, Kate and Sarah live in the pastures next to one another. So cassie is a great aunt and alerts us to when Sarah is up to no good - which is pretty often.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@Tazzie As always I love to read about your shows and see the pictures. Loved Diego in costume and the filly, so cute!!
@PoptartShop Lol! The poop incident  
I hope that you are fully healed by now and that Promise is doing just fine at the new barn.
@phantomhorse13 I am very sorry for your loss *hugs*
@JCnGrace I really enjoy reading about your herd's dynamics. Seems you had lots of fun at the wedding 
@twixy79 So... I thought you only had 2 horses? How lost am I? The description you made of the drunk buying was priceless! Cute girls 
@ShirtHotTeez Hi! Sonny is looking great! 
@Werecat I hope that you can overcome the issues you are having with your horse. Me, the less I ride, the more nervous I get.
And don't beat yourself for what hapenned. Accidents will happen anytime, sometimes even if we take all cautions. Once a barn kitty followed me to the arena and got stepped on his leg by my mare. I was livid! I had to push her out of his way and she took a while to move her leg. Kitty was bleeding and took off to the barn, to hide, as they do when they are hurt. He was not mine and I felt so bad. But he made a full recovery, and so will your dog 
@blue eyed pony I wish all goes according to planned. Just ignore his mother, nothing good will come from there for you both. Aww so sweet, he has your dog's approval 

I think I forgot someone, and replies were small, sorry but work gets in the way 
I had a good time at the barn on Saturday. Pilgrims didn't go this weekend, so I just stayed watching BO train / retrain 3 horses to drive, and then get his horses ready for an event on Sunday. His daughter didn't ride and was busy, which was a bummer, because as you remember, the more time I spend without riding, the more nervous I get, and I prefer to have another rider for company, or someone watching me for a while. 
I still went to pick Tuya, that was still with her babies, and she came fine. She now gives me both her hooves, which is fantastic!! Just to access her reaction, I brought the saddle and she was perfect. The girth, oh my... She is huge, lol!
At the lunge line she was good, one off stride here and there, but very good. That's when I stopped her that I had and impulse: to climb on. I had no helmet, the saddle didn't have the protection for her back, just the pad, I was holding the lunge line in one hand, and no one was around. But I did it! I got on and she didn't even flinch!! Of course that at some point she started to walk on, because that's what she does usually, so I just stopped her and got off. I didn't want to hurt her in her back or so. I was so happy!! Small step and irrelevant for most people, huge to fearful me 

The only thing I regret? To not have her fully briddled / saddled, and I would have continued for a little while. I gave her back to her babies instead. They are the sweetest thing together. 
The cremello is doing so much better! And I saw him teeth clacking (?) to a mare, so cute!! 

Pictures will follow, have a great Monday!


----------



## TuyaGirl

Tuya standing guard 
She is so round! Can you see the dips in her neck? Are those fat pads?


----------



## blue eyed pony

So, literally last week I said that my Tekna jump saddle doesn't fit my horse and never will & I have to sell it...

Her topline has built back up. I think I must have released something in her shoulders because the hollows behind them disappeared almost overnight, and the round pen work (and free jumping) is building up her topline in general. She also went from looking skinny to looking AWESOME almost overnight. 

There is still lingering tightness in her shoulders but she is using herself better both on the flat and over jumps (no pics this time sadly), and even jumped a new height today that she's never jumped before. Free jumping isn't the same as jumping under saddle but she was jumping so well that I figured what the hell, let's try one hole higher. One hole higher is about... I want to say 95cm on the standards? But the standards are higher up than the ground she's pushing off from so I need to actually measure. This mare has SCOPE. Even when she meets it wrong and is taking off from the very base of the jump she clears it with room to spare. Turns herself inside out and really shows her power. So long as she meets it in a canter she'll do her very very best. 

I'm really quite impressed with her at the moment.

Anyway. I got side tracked. I threw my jumping saddle over her back today, just to see how it sits now she has actual functional topline, and IT FITS. Close enough to perfect that I can get the saddle fitter to MAKE it perfect, with any luck. So... next pay is farrier (should have been this pay but life happened) and then saddle fitter and hopefully by then her shoulders will be completely fixed.


----------



## RegalCharm

I confess I binge watched Westerns yesterday on HDNET on tv. It is the channels month of westerns. :smile:


----------



## JCnGrace

@blue eyed pony, Ikora looks good! What good luck about the saddle fitting her now.

@twixy79, Cassie is lucky you and hubby were willing to step up and take her in. That's funny about her being a tattletale. LOL

@TuyaGirl, I'm glad you like hearing about their spoiled selves. LOL Every critter on this place are creatures of habit and they don't like anything upsetting the status quo. I might be a little like that myself, maybe even a lot like that. LOL

Tuya's poor babies! The one on the left with the small star especially. No padding at all over his bones, he looks like Cutter when I brought him home. All that nice grass they're in should have them looking as slick & shiny (am I seeing some dapples in the close-up?) as Tuya is eventually, takes a while when they're that run down. It took Cutter a year before he had enough fat to start turning it into some muscle.

@RegalCharm, it was a TV day here yesterday for me too. It was raining so was a good day for it. I watched 2 PBR shows and the American Idol finale. 

How's your new job going? Have you got your little charge spoiled yet?

No excitement going on here since I gave up on the idea of a herd merge. Gamble finally got rid of his winter woolies, still working on the minis but they are notorious for their slow shedding which is why folks usually shave them. I don't like to do that since they prefer being outside to inside and they need that hair to protect them from the sun. They are about halfway to being slick though. 

Had the first corn on the cob of the season. Store bought but it was tasty. I fixed supper on the grill tonight so besides the corn had burgers and cabbage. I cut the cabbage in quarters and then put a couple of pats of butter + salt & pepper on a quarter and then wrap it in foil and toss it on the grill. I didn't get it quite done enough but it was still good anyway. Strawberry shortcake would have been the perfect ending for that meal but the berries at the store looked horrible. I can't believe the supplier bothers picking them when they're still so green.


----------



## RegalCharm

@JCnGrace....My babysitting job is on vacation this week as the daughter is on vacation and schools around here get out for the summer the 23 rd. The 10 yr old wants to visit for awhile and she is a lot of help to her mom with the baby. Just doesn't like to change dirty diapers. LOL. Who does,, but it is a job that has to be done. 

Sun came out yesterday and I got the yard mowed and messed around in the garage until the washer finished and got my clothes in the dryer then hung up in the closet. Then it was almost time for Death Valley to come on so I ended up watching it Tales of Wells Fargo Laramie & Maverick. LOL That is one of the benefits of being retired. Only have to do stuff most of the time if you want to do it LOL


----------



## PoptartShop

@JCnGrace mmm corn! We had some the other night. Delicious! Ugh. I hate that. Like why even put them out if they look like that?! Or I hate when the bananas are SOOOOOO green at the store. Like I want them to be at least a bit yellow so they don't take forever to ripen. :lol: I'm jealous, I still have yet to go to a wedding.  Only been to funerals. Sigh!
@ShirtHotTeez he is definitely a you-know-what. Thank you. I am getting used to Windows 10, it's not my favorite but I have to just deal with it.
Sonny is so handsome, he looks good! Hope everything is going well for you. Happy to see you pop in!
@TuyaGirl Tuya looks really good! She doesn't look obese to me! <3 She is so beautiful. Look at that shine! Glad the cremello is doing better. And that is wonderful she was so good & stood still for you! She loves you so much! The babies will hopefully fatten up soon with all that grass around them. It's so sweet how protective she is of them.
@twixy79 happy to see you back! :wave: Congrats on the new horse!! & the baby! Haha, love the names. They are so cute. You have your hands full now!
@RegalCharm I love binge-watching!

I confess, moving Promise went well on Saturday!  She is settling in nicely. I may ride tonight, or at least do some groundwork with her. Need to get her moving. She was so calm & relaxed last night when I went after work. No signs of stress, although I am going to take her around the property more tonight so she can check it out again. She seems to like the other horses & the minis in the fields next to hers. Plenty of space & she also has a run-in! Really nice.

I went swimming on Sunday at my parent's house, it was really fun.  I got some sun finally haha.

Of course even in the non-grassy areas she tries to graze. LOL. :lol:
She's gaining weight & just needs muscle, which we will definitely be working on tonight when I ride & this weekend we have a lesson!


----------



## RegalCharm

Promise is looking sleek and sassy @PoptartShop


----------



## JCnGrace

@RegalCharm, retirement is nice but it makes me wonder how I got anything done when I worked. I think I piddle a lot. Today I walked into the pantry/storage closet 3 times before I finally grabbed what I went in there for the first time. It wasn't that I forgot what I was after, I'd get sidetracked and do something else while I was in there and carry it to another part of the house and then rinse and repeat. LOL
@PoptartShop, sounds like Promise settled in nicely. Big sigh of relief from you I bet knowing she's not upset about it.

SERIOUSLY, you've never been to a wedding? I'm jealous of you! LOL I'm not big into going places I have to dress up. Then since it was family thing, there are people there who know who are but you don't have a clue. This one couple talked to me like we had been best friends but I didn't remember them at all. Turns out they lived a couple of houses down from where one of my sisters used to live so I probably ran through their yard or something as a kid, who knows? LOL I left my hometown at 18 so don't socialize with anyone from there except family, most of whom still live in the area. 

The horses were in a clingy mood tonight. Couldn't hardly get the gates closed and then opened back up because every time I turned around I was surrounded. Got done with them and headed over to the other barn to take care of the minis and here comes the herd of 5. Something over in the field next door caught their attention though so I was able to feed the minis without their help. Thank God for small favors! LOL


----------



## carshon

I am here to complain again about the weather. I have to confess that I am just sick and tired of rain and mud! Honestly- they are calling for another 4-5 inches of rain this weekend. We are literally going to wash away. My sacrifice pen is now a mud hole but I have a previously foundered mare so green pastures for any length of time is a no no. The good news is that we are warming up a little. it was 55 degrees F yesterday and supposed to reach near 80 today. But that also brings in thunder storms.

Old farmers are saying this surely means a drought by end of summer. Who knows.


----------



## Tazzie

@PoptartShop, that baby is perfect! I'm just in love with her haha! And yes, Diego is definitely photogenic! I do love that Nick and Diego work so well together now. Thank you! And yeah, Izzie drives me loony, but such is life at this point lol I hope you feel better! And I'm glad the move was smooth  the place sounds lovely! Silly Promise pooping on you though LOL

@JCnGrace, haha, yeah! We typically allow them to lay down if there is time to clean them up lol everyone cringes that I don't care haha! And little Jo (her name <3) is just perfect! I won't say anything to your girl LOL! You'll get your fix again in two years when it's Izzie's baby I'm posting! Oh man about trying to integrate the herds! It definitely may be better to just leave them how they are. Yuck to stepping in ham salad gunk, but LOL about not caring about horse poop! How sweet about dancing! I always drag Nick out at least once to dance lol

@Werecat, you can do it! I know you can! But I know confidence can be an iffy thing. Have you thought about getting a trainer to put some miles on him? It may help settle your nerves a bit. And oh no! My heart was racing with your story! Have you talked to the former owner? (She said nothing to me, and I wouldn't go to her just as an FYI!) I know you're a great animal mommy though! Accidents do happen though!

@ShirtHotTeez, thank you! And yes they are! We can't believe how fast they are growing up! I knew they would, but goodness! Sonny looks good!

@TuyaGirl, thank you! <3 I'm so proud of you for hopping on!! Tuya is such a sweet girl! Love her standing guard! She looks so good!

@carshon, I hear ya on the weather. It's been so brutal! Nick and I are talking about penning the horses up around the barn for this coming winter to allow the field to rest. It's not bad, but it's thinner than we'd like!


Whew, it's been a bit. Work was a bit insane last week, and off and on this week.

I rode Diego last week, which went extremely well! Nick recorded some of it. If you remember, Diego was trained as a western horse from the time he was 2.5 until he we bought him at just over 4. He was taught to back off the bit, not go toward it. So things like this make me immensely proud of how far he's coming! Please ignore I was on the wrong diagonal. I was too focused on him and wasn't paying attention, oops...






Nick also played with him in the creek. I am PROUD of what Nick has accomplished here too. It used to take us FOREVER every single day to go in water that wasn't even half an inch deep. He's come so far since moving out here!











Cute picture of Diego and Sydney after our ride 










We had a show this past Saturday, just a little county fair one. Diego and Nick took fifth out of six for halter. Izzie won her English/Hunter Pleasure class and her Native Costume class, both out of two. Was a good day!

The night before, getting full baths










At the show



















Wearing the snazzy halter I got for Mother's Day 










What we came home to haha!










Random pictures from last night 



















The difference after ulcer meds!










And finally, because I'm out of time for more haha! Izzie was in the SmartPak catalog this month!


----------



## JCnGrace

@carshon, we had a rainy spring last year too but continued to get good rainfall throughout the summer. I hope no drought! I hear you about the rain and mud though. We had mud all winter because it never got cold enough long enough to freeze.
@Tazzie, you all are going to turn Diego into a water pony yet! LOL He's doing really good. Congrats to you and Izzie on your wins at the show!


----------



## PoptartShop

@Tazzie Diego is looking great!  What a good boy!! So good with the creek. And YAY!!! Congrats on the wins. You and Izzie always rock it.<3 I was so excited to see you in the Smartpak catalog. LOL, I was like omg she's famous!! :lol: So happy the ulcer meds worked, it's amazing seeing the difference. What an improvement!
@JCnGrace gosh yes, HUGE sigh of relief.  She's still adjusting but doing well. NOPE, I've never been to one! They look like so much fun!! I'm jealous of you, LOL! But then again, I prefer not to see a lot of family members who I don't really talk to haha, so I guess it's a good thing? :lol: LOL, the horses love you! <3 They know who feeds them well haha!

Promise 'smiling' last night & doing her cute head tilt. Goober! :lol:


----------



## JCnGrace

@PoptartShop, I think it's more they know who has fingers and can scratch their bellies for them. LOL 

Tell Promise she has a lovely smile! Good to see the move didn't temporarily take away any of her personality. 

The dog got very lucky this morning. He was out on his chain having a potty break when a streak of lightening hit what looked like right in the yard. I yelped and jumped up to look out the window to make sure he was ok. Poor thing waited until late afternoon at which time he probably couldn't put it off any longer to go out again and even then I had to ask him instead of him asking to go out. Traumatized the poor guy, he's already afraid of storms and they came again this evening.


----------



## RegalCharm

JCnGrace said:


> @RegalCharm, retirement is nice but it makes me wonder how I got anything done when I worked. I think I piddle a lot. Today I walked into the pantry/storage closet 3 times before I finally grabbed what I went in there for the first time. It wasn't that I forgot what I was after, I'd get sidetracked and do something else while I was in there and carry it to another part of the house and then rinse and repeat. LOL
> 
> The horses were in a clingy mood tonight.


 @JCnGrace I find my self doing the same thing so it must be a retirement thing. And talking about clingy animals reading on pet finder about a dog that was referred to as a chewing gum dog. Once he stuck to you you had a hard time getting him off. LOL


----------



## blue eyed pony

GUYS I RODE

I FINALLY RODE

I have to get my hands on a half pad with front shims & an appointment with a saddle fitter but the saddle fits just right for now, I think. I can try it with a gullet plate two sizes narrower, or leave this one in it, because XW is still out of stock EVERYWHERE -.- but I think the width is right now, it just doesn't have enough wither clearance for her. So... we pad it up.


----------



## Tazzie

@JCnGrace, I know!! I'm SUPER proud of him! Under saddle is still quite the disaster as far as water goes, but he's miles better. We get the distinct impression he never learned a thing outside of how to be worked, so we've been working on a lot of random stuff with him. Seems to help his brain too! And thank you! I'm happy with how Izzie is shaping up this year. We are down to just shy of three months till Nationals *gulp* how scary with your pup!!

@PoptartShop, I really think he's looking good! Those ulcer meds sure did the trick, whew! And thank you! Haha, I've had a couple people say they want us to sign their copy LOL! I said I could have Izzie sign it; she's the famous one after all! Awww, Promise!! I'm glad she's settled in so well!


Well, only got to ride once this week. Meant to ride on Tuesday, but forgot my helmet and boots at the house *sigh* so ponies were just told how cute they were, fed, and home we went.

Wednesday Nick decided to drag out the cavalletti he made for me. They've been living at the house since we brought Izzie home over a year ago, and we've finally brought them to the field. I'm glad they made it down there  I had planned to work on a few specific trail course type stuff, but instead Nick put up my cavalletti, and we played over them. I rode Diego, who was a bit excited for a ride and a bit bucky lol but I got him over the cavalletti on the medium setting. Nick and I swapped horses and he went over it too a few times, then cantered Diego for about a circle. I told Nick he looked good, but stop before Diego decides he's done behaving (he had almost a week off, and we didn't lunge (I hate lunging)). Nick let Syd have a ride on Diego while Izzie and I "jumped" the cavalletti. We started it at the medium height, then Nick put it on the tallest height. Nick made them specifically so they'd stay up for light bumps, but if hit hard enough they'd flip down to hopefully not cause a wreck.

He did take a couple of videos, and I pulled some screenshots haha!

Yesterday they had their feet trimmed. It was storming and hailing just north of us, but we lucked out and barely had anything. It was supposed to rain today, so verdict is out on if we get to ride or not. Then Nick is working Saturday, going to my friend's on Sunday (Nick wasn't picked to work), and he's working on Monday. So a fairly low key weekend.

A little buddy I had to move so Nick could pick up the final cavalletti. He was a bit nervous of me, but I put him down over on the actual log pile. He sat watching us pick up the last few things and leave. I try not to handle these critters TOO much, but it was neat showing my kiddos 




























That trot though! <3



















Waiting on the farrier 










"Jumping" video. Please note: I am NOT a jumper. I'd had NO plans to do this. My stirrups are at dressage length, NOT jumping. And I'm well aware my horse was taking care of me lol also, please excuse her coughing. She completed antibiotics for what we thought was a cold... turns out HER allergies are horrible this year too *sigh*


----------



## PoptartShop

@Tazzie look at you girls go!!!   Izzie seriously makes everything look so easy! She's a superstar! I know it was probably hard with that dressage saddle haha. I ride with long stirrups too! She definitely takes care of you, you have nothing to worry about with miss Izzie. <3 Whew! That looks like so much fun!!! She was like LET'S DO IT! :lol: No hesitation haha. Glad the farrier visit went well too. There's nothing wrong with some fun! Hopefully it doesn't ride today so you can ride again. Yes please!
@JCnGrace LOL true that! :lol: Yeah, me too. I was very happy to see her being just as silly at the new place.

I confess, I'm dying to get out of work! Hopefully I get out before 5, as I'd like to beat the crazy holiday traffic if I can. Plus, I'd like to get to the barn early!  It's so nice out today. 

It's gonna be nice all weekend actually. For once, no rain.
Tomorrow I'm planning on riding in the AM before it gets crazy hot, then Sunday we have our lesson FINALLY, our 2nd lesson!!! & then Monday my parents want to come by the new barn to see Promise...then the BF & I will go swimming at their house & have dinner. Easy peasy weekend!

My BF already wants to move his horse River to the new place. He didn't want to at first because he wanted the trainer nearby, but he's been doing pretty well with her. Lots of groundwork & work in the roundpen. 

He's not happy currently because River has lost weight, because once Promise left, the BO didn't REFILL the hay feeder in the field that she was in...Promise always had hay after I got her scoped (because I didn't want hte ulcers returning/getting worse even during treatment) AND my BF told her his concerns, that River needs constant forage as well to prevent ulcers, etc. soo..................all week, she's been in the field with like barely any grass & barely any hay, she threw out like 5 flakes (there's 3 other horses with her...)...& that's it.  YET other horses get a FULL roundbale of hay in their feeder in the other fields. IDK how much she has during the day, but probably not much forage at all. It's frustrating. I am pretty upset about it too. I don't want River to end up with ulcers or anything. It's just not ok. So he's gonna talk to her about moving soon hopefully. Plus I'd like the girls to be together, they get along very well. The BO's excuse? She can't accommodate every horse's needs. Such BS. He pays almost 400 a month for her to be on pasture board...WITH NO FORAGE?????? It's just ridiculous. 

But anyway, I LOVE the new place so far. Promise has fresh clean water, a nice pasture, nice run-in, etc. & she seems very happy.  It's peaceful. Quiet too. Still adjusting, but happy! She has her fly boots on because she's a sensitive one! :lol: Waiting for her new fly mask to arrive too. Ugh!

Have a great weekend though everyone!!!


----------



## JCnGrace

@RegalCharm, still no luck on finding a dog that fits? I bet the chewing gum dog would have abandonment issues every time you tried to go somewhere. My sister had a dog she had to take everywhere with her because he'd destroy something in the house if he got left behind and sometimes that's very inconvenient. 
@blue eyed pony. YAY!!! How good did it feel to be back in the saddle?
@Tazzie, sometimes it's fun to do something out of the ordinary and Izzie looked like she was totally up for it. Since Diego does good being led into the water have you tried ponying him through while Nick is on board? 
@PoptartShop, is it only her own horses she takes good care of? It's just strange she provides adequately for some but not others. Are you guys still going to use her as trainer or are you not looking back? I think I'd be done with her as I would be really po'd if I was paying $400 a month and they weren't feeding my horse enough. 

Do the fly boots stay up? Can you leave them on 24/7? TJ needs some because he must have thin skin and he'll have little drops of blood all over his lower legs. Fly spray gets wiped off in the wet grass so doesn't do much good. 

Crazy horses! Yesterday hubby was bush hogging but had stopped to wait for a cloud burst to pass. I went up to feed before he started back in and when he did TJ & Flash took off out of the barn and the other 3 were banging on their gates and nervous pooping because you know if those two were scared there must be something to be scared of (rolling my eyes here folks LOL). Let Cloud & Flash out and they take off running to see what it's all about and by this time Gamble is really getting nervous. While I'm getting his gate open I told him nothing to be upset about the others were just being stupid. He takes off out of the barn and as soon as he figures out what they're all looking at he stopped and looked back at me with a sheepish look that said "I'm so embarrassed!". Then remember how spooked they were at the loose ponies? This evening I looked out and saw a doe pop out of the ravine, walk straight up to within about 100 feet of them and then start grazing and moving right along with them as they grazed. Not a one of them paid a bit of attention to her. They are the same on the trail. Deer jumping up and crashing through the underbrush, birds flying up right in front of their nose or snakes slithering across the trail doesn't register in their radar. Hikers, bicyclers and cows are horse eating monsters. LOL


----------



## RegalCharm

@JCnGrace..Haven't really been on the priority list since I have been baby sitting. But I do look once in a while. But found out one 8 yr old grand daughter is really afraid of dogs and cats and nobody knows why. She hasn't been bitten or chased by any. Neighbor lady teaches her Sunday school in Church and GD really likes to go see the lady when GD is here but went around the car and spotted the little 6 inch high dog and came running back. it is a Maltese. No amount of coaxing could get her near it.

Have found a few that would fit in. One was a pair of PB Great Danes who were bonded to each other. A black and a Tan. no adoption fees but both required daily medicine. A good looking GSD mix. I could not see a mix in it , medium length hair. And some other dogs. Seems like the dogs I find and like are all 2or more hours away. LOL...


----------



## JCnGrace

@RegalCharm, sounds like a good excuse for a road trip to me! It would only be too far if you went all that ways and then didn't like the dog. 

Hubby thinks he saw a young cougar going through our pasture this morning. I think he's seeing things. If it turns out to be a dog you can have it, I don't need another one. LOL


----------



## JCnGrace

I put a new salt block out tonight and you'd have thought they've been deprived of salt for a year the way they went at it. I only keep 3 white blocks and 2 mineral blocks out for them so what was the attraction? A new holder! LOL Actually it is an over the fence feeder I wasn't using and the 50 lb. block fit in it fairly well so it's now hanging on a gate in the barn. We'll see how long it takes for them to start knocking it off or pooping in it.


----------



## PoptartShop

@JCnGrace nope, she takes care of the other boarders as well. She told him, she can't put her out with the 'show' horses. OK, SHOW horses? They literally do tiny backyard shows...nothing major. Just ridiculous. And 2 of the horses in 1 of the other fields DO NOT SHOW, so why do they get constant hay?????? Makes no sense.
She also told him he should either buy alfalfa or get her wormed (she was actually just wormed). :lol: She doesn't have any signs of worms. She also doesn't need alfalfa. Basically...wasn't blaming it on the fact she didn't have forage.
So, now she's just making excuses. :icon_rolleyes: So, he's gonna put his notice in soon, for sure. Just ridiculous.
She DID finally put a roundbale out there over the weekend, but who knows when she will refill it again?

The fly boots actually do stay on! They don't slip.  This is my second season using them, so far so good. They're Cashel brand. Not too expensive. I think it was like 25-30 bucks for a pair.


I confess, I had such a nice 3-day weekend! 
Sunday I had my lesson. It was AMAZING. So much for us to work on. Then yesterday my parents came to see Promise, it was so cute. They are just adorable haha. 

I had Promise try on her new fly bonnet for trails too. Hunter green everything! 
It looks so cute lol. 

Some pictures! Ugh, back to work today...


----------



## phantomhorse13

I confess I am quite behind with posting, as I developed an ugly sinus infection that went into my chest and had me flat on my back for a week. So I am trying to get caught up between attempts at hacking up a lung..


I last got the boys out the week before last. The whole story is in my journal.

Phin:




























George & Kestrel:



























Currently watching ugly storms rolling by - several tornado warnings just north of here. Momma nature needs some meds!!


----------



## JCnGrace

@PoptartShop, at least it will be a short week for you or at least I'm assuming you had Monday off. 

Promise looks so snazzy in her hunter green!
@phantomhorse13, sorry to hear you're not feeling well. Sinus infections are bad enough but it really sucks when it moves into your chest. 

It would be nice if she held off the rains until the farmers could get their fields planted and haying done. They've been haying around here and I guess saying to heck with the rain. Round bales left out so they don't have to worry about burning down their barn and they're feeding cattle but still you'd think they wouldn't purposely want moldy hay.


----------



## RegalCharm

@JCnGrace A young cougar? be nice to see but not having one stick around the farm. 
@phantomhorse13 glad you are feeling better and back out on the trails again.


----------



## carshon

I am going to wine again about the rain. it rained again yesterday afternoon and into the night. We are up to 6 1/2 inches of rain in a 4-5 day period. We get a break today with chances again tomorrow. I have NO dry areas for my horses. My stalls are still dry- ish but I can't lock them in and so they traipse out into their runs and bring back in the mud. I am going through bedding like wildfire. We have been told by several local farmers to start conserving our hay - that haying will be on the back burner for many of the weather ever breaks and they decide to plant. We now know of at least 3 neighbors who are not going to plant corn at all this year. The time line is running out and the insurance (crop) coverage will go down every day past the insurance companies plant by date. So that means the price of feed will go up because the price of corn will go up.


----------



## TuyaGirl

I've been missing in the middle of paperwork... The joy...

It's been a long week and I absolutely should not even be here atm, lol!

Just wanted to share one of the biggest scares of all time at the barn before weekends get mixed up: 
I stayed alone for some time on Saturday, because BO went somwhere with his driving horses. So I took the chance to bring Tuya out and do a touch up on her hooves with the rasp, now that she is back to give be both hooves. 
The run-in area to the pasture has a big manger made of cement. It had several poodles of blood along it. Not totally dried on some spots. Me being me, I started to mild panick, since it had been a couple hours since I had arrived and I hadn't seen Tuya or the babies. I jumped the manger to the other side, and at the entrance of the run-in there were splashes of blood, like someone had been dripping blood badly. Ok, by then I was in full panick mode, and ran to where I could see them. Tuya was standing (whew), 3 babies were laying flat. Two of them (cremello and grey) raised their heads when I yelled at them. The bay with the star didn't. I yelled louder and louder, and approached him. Could not see his belly move, and he had his mouth slight open. 
Suddenly little guy woke up. He was in deep sleep. 

All was good, still don't know what hapenned there, but left a text to BO's daughter about it. Will ask on the weekend.

Man those were not pleasant 5 minutes of my life!

I am so sorry, I've read all you wrote, saw the lovely pictures, but just no time to reply or post my own pictures in here

Have a great day!!


----------



## PoptartShop

@JCnGrace yes, short week!  Although it isn't really flying by so far, haha.
@phantomhorse13 I hope you feel better. :sad: Sinus infections are horrible. Mother nature definitely needs to feel better too! Ugh! So over this weather.
@carshon it sucks. It rained SO hard here last night, the storm was terrible. Supposed to rain again tonight, back to the mud we go. :icon_rolleyes: I hope things dry out soon for you.
@TuyaGirl gosh, I would've been a wreck if I saw that too. :O Glad Tuya is OK, wonder what happened though, maybe they got cut on something. Ugh. Hopefully it is nothing major. Sigh! At least we are halfway through the week now, right?!

I confess, I was sooooo mad at mother nature yesterday when I got off work. It was nice & sunny ALL DAY. Even on the way to the barn - sunny. So, I get to the barn, BAM! Here comes the storm...really bad thunderstorm & it was pouring rain, but Promise of course was like, I'll just stand out here instead of going into my run-in shelter. :icon_rolleyes: I was like what are you doing?! LOL. I took her fly stuff off because it was soaked anyway & I figured she'd be more comfortable without it during the storm lol.

She does that sometimes, she looked pretty content although it was coming down pretty hard. She's a silly girl. :lol: But like come on, why choose standing out in the rain instead of going inside the run-in?! Grrr.

It's supposed to rain tonight also/storm again, but of course while I'm at work it's sunny. ))))))) WHY! Blah.


----------



## Captain Evil

Oh @TuyaGirl : What a horrid few minutes you must have had. What ever could have happened?!?

Hi again, all; my goodness everyone is busy! So much going on.

Of course we are no different; now that spring is here and tourists are arriving, we are on the boat a lot. If we are not on the big boat then we are on the ****pot rigging moorings and doing odd diving work. 

This year is a logistical nightmare as all the roads where we are are one-way and we have lost our parking. We have been told, most emphatically, that if we allow ANYONE to park where they may not park, THEY will be towed and WE will lose our dock space; e.g., we will be out of business. Trying to help 70 people, 3 times a day, find us, figure out where to park, and do it all before the boat leaves is challenging. 

School groups are the worst. To help them out we:

-e-mail back and forth with the school for about a month prior to the trip
-send a letter with big loud instructions telling them to READ the instructions and then CALL us to be sure they understood
-I call the teachers involved the day before the trip
-I go up to the meeting spot one full hour before the trip to make sure I am there to help any lost souls figure it out and I meet every school bus and explain it all again.

And STILL they park where they may not park! 

Today, the school bus driver actually lied to me; told me got it, he knew where to park, he understood where NOT to park, and he still parked illicitly. He looked me right in the eye, and lied, and he got away with it! I didn't tumble to it until it was too late, and then the guy smirked at me!!!

I just saw red! The nerve!! DH is ready to cancel every school and just deal with tourists; much easier to help someone who speaks only Chinese or Greek than it is to deal with lying second-grade school bus drivers.

Anyway, here is a gull that I misidentified - so embarrassing!























I thought it was a second winter Ring-billed gull like this: (I did not take this photo; it is from a bird ID site)









...but it turned out to be this a third winter herring gull like this: (Same thing: photo is from a bird ID site)









All my credibility just turned to dust...

I'll survive, somehow. :icon_rolleyes:

This is what they were eating:









I would love to tell you that they are clam worms (aka sand worms), but now nobody will believe me!


----------



## JCnGrace

@RegalCharm, I'm pretty sure it wasn't a young cougar. The size he described would have had to of been a baby cougar and since he didn't see mama cougar it's quite unlikely to have been a cougar at all. Although some neighbors insisted they saw a cougar roaming around here a few years ago they don't supposedly exist in Indiana. He says it was definitely some kind of cat, not a dog and the color of a deer. It was probably George our very large and fat orange cat roaming around. 
@carshon, the craziest thing about the crop insurance deal is that the old saying for corn was "knee high by the 4th of July" and these days it's at least head high by then-faster maturing hybrids I guess. It also used to be normal for farmers to be harvesting into Nov. & early Dec. but they are generally done no later than mid October these days. Unless we have a wet fall my brother-in-law is usually done by the first of Oct. 

I know you're right about feed prices but at the same time know there's enough grain stored that a bad year is not going to create a shortage. And what really irks me with feed and hay prices once they go up for a bad year they don't come back down in the good years. Well feed prices will if you buy ground corn for your cattle from a grain mill but bagged feed from TSC, Rural King and the like won't. Our hay prices have never come back down at all from when farmers raised prices because of gas being 4-5 bucks a gallon back several years ago.
@TuyaGirl, OMG I'd have been having heart palpitations seeing pools of blood. I hope it wasn't from any injured humans on the farm either. Keep us posted on what you learn.
@PoptartShop, my friggin dog wanted to stay out in the rain this morning. Crazy creatures sometimes. The horses however were standing in the barn peeking their heads out the door waiting for the rain to stop so they wouldn't melt. LOL 

Only two more work days left in this week, you can do it!
@Captain Evil, I for one will still believe most anything you tell me about sea life because I don't know any different. LOL I thought that last picture looked like an octopus tentacle just to show you how ignorant I am. School bus drivers must be the same everywhere.

Another stormy day in Indiana which pretty much makes for no horse tales. LOL


----------



## TuyaGirl

@PoptartShop and @JCnGrace Sorry that you are facing stormy weather.

Poptart Promise is looking great!! Glad she adjusted well. She is very laidback, that's really nice. Silly girl, standing in rain  I hope that you can ride today
@Captain Evil no, your credibility didn't go to dust, lol! We all have those moments. Recently I found out that one of my favorite songs, that I thought was about abusive relationships, was indeed about a turtle. A TURTLE!! Lol
Good luck with the parking issues, people can be so complicated, right?

Today is the pilgrimage day. I confess I am really happy that I didn't get to see those people riding in rehearsals again (they didn't come for the past two weekends, and came during the week instead). That was cringy!! For real! Poor patient horses. One of the girls was a 'know it all' because she would ride her uncle's horse sometimes. And then would hold the reins by her chest, on a death grip, not following the horse's movement.
The other guy has a horse. He would kick the mare so badly to ask for a canter you could see air between saddle and butt, like a barrel racer. 
It's over now. What a relief!! - I am going to hell, I know, lol!

Still no time for pictures... Tuya was in a bad mood on Saturday. No patience for 'her' kids at all!! I got it on picture, they would come to her and she would pin her ears at them. Even tried to kick them. I don't have children, but I felt that, lol!

Have a nice day everyone!!


----------



## Tazzie

@PoptartShop, she does make it look easy! Couldn't tell I was nervous haha! She's a good sport  and ugh, haven't ridden since. The rain just won't stop, and Nick worked too much. I hope River moves soon!! I'd get her out ASAP! I'm glad your lesson went well, and that your parents got to visit with Promise again! She's so cute in her hunter green!
@JCnGrace, yeah, I love doing different things with her. She likes it and it helps keep her happier! As for the ponying, I haven't yet. Izzie isn't the greatest when it comes to ponying... she likes her space, and I worry about Nick getting kicked in the leg. Haha! Your horses sure give you some incredible stories LOL
@phantomhorse13, hopefully you're ok!! With both the illness and that the storms didn't hit you guys! I love your pictures though!
@carshon, we are right there with you. We've started conserving hay best we can since we have no clue when we can get it baled. I'm freaking out about it, but Nick isn't too worried yet. Just ugh. I'm so over the rain.
@TuyaGirl, that sounds frightening!! YIKES! I'm glad the pilgrimage is over! And silly Tuya!
@Captain Evil, that would make me mad about the parking!! UGH! People are awful! And I'd believe anything you say about what things are haha!


Really not a ton to report. I haven't ridden since we played with the "jumps". It's either rained, or Nick was working *sigh* I'm over this weather. Can't ride. Can't cut hay. Can't do anything. We bought two more gates last night and have gated the front of the barn now. Izzie is now on twice a day allergy meds, so here we go again with treating and turning out in the morning... so much fun. She's worse than her brother when it comes to it too, so yay me. He'd at least eat meds in food. I have NEVER met such an unmotivated animal when it comes to food. We've tried sweetener. We've tried hay pellets. She has never gobbled down her grain, regardless of what it was. So meds in food is a no go. No guarantee she'll eat it all. I'm just so frustrated with her over it. Stupid weather for making her allergies so bad she had to be put on something.

Anyway, I got my pictures back! There are more in my journal, but these are some of my favorites  ok, maybe I had a hard time picking lol they were all my favorites. The fancy halter pictures are with the halter I got for Mother's Day.

First, comparison pictures. The top photos in each image was from last October, about 4 months after his career change. The bottom of each is from Mother's Day weekend, just shy of a year of owning him. It's been a long road, but progress is seen!



















Diego 




























He's looking so much better <3





































Izzie <3





































And us with our respective babies


----------



## PoptartShop

@TuyaGirl aw thank you  Yeah, no riding because another storm is coming after work. AGAIN. Ugh. Oh gosh, I'm sure that would've been horrible to see. Glad it's over, ugh. What is wrong with people? People like that really treat horses like a bunch of slaves. Makes me so mad. Ah, poor Tuya being in a bad mood! :lol: Maybe they were getting on her nerves & she really had to get into 'mom' mode haha. That's right Tuya!!
@JCnGrace they really are. Like why would you wanna stand out there?! Stormy here too. Again. :sad: 
@Captain Evil I thought you took those bird pictures for a second, LOL your pictures come out just as clear!  Psh, don't be embarrassed. It happens to the best of us. I know nothing about that stuff, so no worries! Ugh, that's ridiculous about the bus driver. Some people just think they own the place. :icon_rolleyes: Sigh.
@Tazzie he is moving her 30 days from this weekend - he will put in his notice. FINALLY.  It's getting ridiculous. & thank you!! Hunter green is definitely her color! I am so over the rain too. Every single day this week so far. Poor Izzie, I hope her allergies go away asap. Can't have her feeling like poop! That sucks she won't take it, even in her food. Makes for such an annoying morning too. Ugh. Wow, I love the pictures. Amazing comparisons too. He has come such a long way. <3 He looks sooo good!! I love the halter too. So beautiful! Izzie looks so fancy & perfect as always too! I love the costume one.  

I confess, I don't have much to confess today. Just another stormy day...well, it was sunny all day again, but it's about to start storming again now. Of course. I hear the thunder. :icon_rolleyes: Not gonna even bother going to the barn tonight, since last night it was pretty bad, right when I got TO the barn it started pouring. I couldn't really do much at all, but Promise again wanted to stay outside instead of the run-in, but that's her choice lol. Silly girl. 

Then tomorrow & hopefully all weekend the weather will be nice & sunny. Just over the rain. I wanna work on stuff from our lesson & get Promise really back into work, but of course the weather never wants to cooperate! Oh well, tomorrow is finally Friday at least!


----------



## phantomhorse13

@*TuyaGirl* : what a horrifying story! so glad that nobody was seriously hurt. if today was pilgrimage day, does that mean you get a break from all those people until next year now?

@*PoptartShop* : momma nature has not been anybody's friend lately. hope the storms didn't damage anything near you. our horses insist on standing in the rain too. maybe saddle time tomorrow or this weekend..

@*Captain Evil* : I cannot believe the nerve of that bus driver!! I hope you called that school and had a long conversation with the principal. Love your photos and you could identify the critters in them as just about anything and I would be none the wiser.

@*JCnGrace* : hope the storms haven't brought any damage with them. is your place prone to flooding?

@*Tazzie* : I agree this weather is horrible. we really need to cut hay.. love all your pics, as always.


Two weeks ago, I drove down to Virginia to meet Kathy and Lani. Then, we headed out to a ride in Indiana. The whole story is in my journal.

Mu:

































Auburn:


----------



## blue eyed pony

Oops I got distracted hahah... 
@JCnGrace it was AMAZING. I haven't ridden since though, I need to solve a couple of minor issues before I do. Including getting the horse clipped hahah...


----------



## JCnGrace

@TuyaGirl, Tuya's babies have probably gotten familiar enough they've started trying to nurse off her so she's telling them "I AM NOT REALLY YOUR MAMA NOR AM I A MILK COW!" LOL That would drive me crazy watching people ride like that too.
@Tazzie, what a snazzy halter! I bet you enjoyed opening that present. Diego looks much more comfortable doing his tasks now vs a year ago. Great work with him! All those pictures are really good so can see why you had a hard time narrowing down favorites.
@PoptartShop, enjoy your weekend and the good weather. We're still supposed to get rain here. 
@phantomhorse13, where were you in Indiana? Was that Midwest? You didn't have enough footage of the campgrounds to tell for sure. 

Our place doesn't flood, too hilly plus there's ravines to carry it back to the creek. Going somewhere sometimes presents a challenge though especially if we want to go North. That reminds me though of the time my mom had to bring my uncle down here to prove to him we weren't floating away during some bad flooding. After he got here he said "Well I guess you'll only have to worry about biblical type floods." LOL

I'm off to see if your journal says where your ride was and if it was Midwest, Brown County or Deem Lake you are in big trouble Missy because they are all close to me.


----------



## TuyaGirl

Just dropping these in here, will come back later


----------



## TuyaGirl

Ok this did not go as planned.

I am about to leave work, and did not have the time to come back 

But happy weekend to you all!!


----------



## phantomhorse13

JCnGrace said:


> I'm off to see if your journal says where your ride was and if it was Midwest, Brown County or Deem Lake you are in big trouble Missy because they are all close to me.



Oh no, I am in trouble because it was at Midwest! :hide:


My going was such a last minute thing I didn't even think about who might be in the vicinity..


----------



## PoptartShop

@JCnGrace I hope you don't get too much rain!!
@TuyaGirl at least you gave us beautiful pictures of Tuya to stare at!!  She is so cute!!
@phantomhorse13 my brother lives in Indiana! LOL that's pretty cool. Looks like an amazing time.  Gorgeous scenery as always, so jealous!!! & the videos are amazing!!! 

I confess, it's FINALLY a sunny day...this weekend looks nice too, well, except for Sunday it says thunderstorms again. Sigh. :icon_rolleyes: So over this rain. Haven't been able to do any work with Promise this week because of it, but tonight I plan on riding! 

Tomorrow I'm going with my mom to the Devon Horse Show.  Should be fun!! We go every year.  Fun to watch, & of course enjoy good food & shop a bit haha. Other than that, not much going on here.

Have a great weekend everyone!!!


----------



## JCnGrace

@TuyaGirl, I can hear Tuya saying "Go away kid, you're bothering me!" LOL
@phantomhorse13, *BIG* trouble! I could have come over and sat around the campfire with you one evening. How did you like the riding there? The only thing I don't like about it is there's only one trail in and out, unless they've changed things up since I was last there. Probably not that big of deal in your situation but when you're there for several days trail riding it gets old. Brown County has the best trail system (IMO) but no stalls just tie rails and you have to make sure you get a shady camping spot and their rangers are very picky about camping rules. Still my favorite though. Deem has stalls or tie rails and again short on trail heads, but not trails, and is very rocky, not a place you want to go without your horse being shod. 
@PoptartShop, sounds like a good weekend! I don't think we're supposed to get all day rains and today was perfect weather wise. 

Frecks is really po'd at me. So po'd she took one bite of her grain tonight and then went and stood by the gate closing her off from the front half of their lean-to. How dare I keep her from her normal feed pan and favorite place to lollygag even if it is a pee swamp! LOL Well it's not a pee swamp anymore because yesterday I hauled a wheel barrow full of ag lime (OK a little over half or I can't control the barrow because that stuff is HEAVY) to fill in her little pee pond and it was still mushy enough tonight that I didn't want her and Thunder walking on it yet. Thunder was only all too happy to eat his and his mom's share of grain, good thing they don't get very much.


----------



## blue eyed pony

The floof was unbearable and I finally have clippers my horse will tolerate. She was MEANT to get clipped tomorrow but with a forecast of overcast conditions I thought nah, we'll just wait 5 hours for her to dry and then give up because we ran out of light... today was forecast to be sunny (and was!) so much better conditions for washing and then clipping a horse.

The fluff is gone. 

And seeing Ikora next to my mother - who is taller than me - is kind of eye opening ****


----------



## phantomhorse13

@*TuyaGirl* : Tuya looks happy. hope you had a great weekend.

@*PoptartShop* : hope the weather was nice for Devon and that you got to ride today!

@*JCnGrace* : I am so sorry to have missed a chance to meet you in person. Hopefully I will be invited back next year, so we can meet then! There were two trails in and out of camp that we rode, one of which had signs on it saying it was maintained by Midwest (so not sure if that meant it went across private land vs park?). You are a meanie to keep your poor mare locked away from the wet! :grin:

@*blue eyed pony* : bet Ikora is much more comfortable now. is life returning to normal post-visit?


I finally felt up to riding last week. The whole story is in my journal.

Phin:



















Phin & Kestrel:


----------



## JCnGrace

@blue eyed pony, does it get cold enough there that you will have to blanket her sometimes since she's clipped now? She looks good, I'd have clipper marks showing all over. 
@phantomhorse13, part of their trails is their land and part of them are on Federal land. If you're going to get off their trails then you have to have a bridle tag which is why probably why they have them marked. We haven't been there in quite a few years. Definitely let me know if you come this way again. It's probably only about 40 miles maybe less from our place as the crow flies and of course a little further by road. 

Frecks had to stay po'd another day but I finally opened the gate today. It was still a little mushy in one spot so I told them stay off of it, like they'll mind. Yes I am very mean to my crew. LOL

Glad you're feeling better!

The weatherman was wrong! We didn't get any rain this weekend. YAY! Can't say I took advantage of it by riding though because I've been cleaning and hubby has been trimming bushes. I want a hired hand that cleans too! LOL


----------



## blue eyed pony

@phantomhorse13 - yes, things are pretty much back to normal. Aside from missing him even more than I did before he came. I let myself get too used to sleeping in his arms and now it's hard to sleep without him. But that's... I'll get used to sleeping on my own again soon enough.
@JCnGrace - she's been blanketed all winter already. I added a woollen to what she already has on, which means that she'll have to be stripped down to her cotton on warmer days rather than just taking the top blanket off, but my farm owner doesn't seem bothered. I think he goes looking for excuses to handle her anyway hahah - he's rather fond of her! He breeds racehorses, so he knows his racing bloodlines, and he really REALLY likes her breeding... so I think if I ever had to retire her he'd jump on the chance to add a mare of her bloodlines to his broodmare band hahah


----------



## TuyaGirl

@blue eyed pony Ikora is so tall and pretty - I am sure I said this more than once  
Of course you miss your future husband even more now, you had the chanceto finally be together and that makes things so different for the best 
@JCnGrace got any plans to ride soon?
@PoptartShop I hope you had fun at Devon Show, and also that weather held up for you to ride a little 
@phantomhorse13 Glad that you are feeling better enough to ride!

How was everyone's weekend? Mine was ok
I didn't ride though, as I spent most time alone, and I'd rather have someone around, just because I am me, but mostly because Tuya's pasture setting has changed, they have access to more space now, and she is with the babies plus 2 other mares, one of BO and other for training, so I was affraid to just leave the babies unattended with the other mares, as I really don't know how they get along...
BO came for a short while, I had heard some horses coughing before he arrived, and he confirmed there's some virus in the whole region that got to most of barn's horses. It's like a flu, although horses are upd on vaccines, and I know that for sure. He said he thought of quitting the pilgrimage on Thursday, that's how bad his horses were. His driving horses won't eat, are loosing weight and look miserable. Others 'only' have a snotty nose and cough. Some are on antibiotics and BO is keeping the stables disinfected, I could tell by the smell.
He said Tuya was ok, she's almost the only one cough free, and the babies. But I will call him today to check and I have some concerns about the water tank, as there's one mare that has the cought that drinks there. The rest is separated.

I got to ask about the blood, it was an abcess on the bay's neck that burst. Precisely the one I thought had died, lol! 

Tuya was very mellow. As I could not bring her out, I saw her by the water tank with her babies, and decided to try and bring the rasp, as last week I could do absolutely nothing due to hard rock feet. I kept wetting her hooves, and as they have some amount of flare, I worked on that from the top. She would even give them to me, and was loose.
I gave her lots of scratches too at the same time, just enjoying her, and you could tell she was enjoying too, because she started to zone out, lol!
That's why I was bending over to rasp her hooves, and getting up I hit her twice on the chin, as she was hanging her head low. Poor girl, you should see her surprise reaction, like 'why you hurt me, mum?'. I think I made her bite her tongue, lol! 

Then she tried to kill the boarded mare when she came closer, lol! Scratches are only for her when she feels like 
Said mare left a few minutes later, I had already finished rasping, babies went slowly too, she looked at me like asking for permission, I said 'go', and she went after the mare, herding the babies to her side, and I think she even did that snaking thing with her neck, lol! Spicy old mare 

Will try to post pictures later, key word 'try', lol

Have a great Monday


----------



## TuyaGirl

Bad pictures but somehow shows wrong hoof angles. Although short heel is crushed. And the flare starts where rasp marks are visible. Starting all over again... Ugh...


----------



## Tazzie

@PoptartShop, thank goodness he put his notice in! He needs to move her NOW!! And thankfully Izzie is feeling A LOT better! It was nice seeing the comparison. My reins were always too short in the beginning, but he wouldn't let me ride him any other way. I'm glad he's learning to go into the contact instead of having me bring the contact to him. Made Nick happy to see that there was real progress  thank you! <3 I'm so over all the rain, UGH! I hope you got lots of ride time! And that you made it to Devon!!

@phantomhorse13, us too. And we currently borrow hay equipment, so we wait on others to cut hay. I'm currently stressing horribly over it. We still have hay, but I'm a worrier. I love the pictures from your ride! And hopefully you're fully on the mend now! Being sick is no fun!

@JCnGrace, haha, well, I picked it out. And got to open it before I left for the show. But I opened it with Nick, and I didn't try it on the horses until Nick was with me. It was just so stunning on <3 I thought so too! Contact was not something he had known, and had actually been discouraged against. So I'm glad to see him starting to work into it now. He looks so happy  and thank you! And haha, yeah, the photographer is a friend of mine and has learned what I buy the most of.... so she takes more and makes my life difficult haha! I adore her though (and we keep her in business is the joke LOL). My word, Izzie and Freckles could be related with their attitudes haha! We also missed the rain, woohoo!

@TuyaGirl, Tuya looks so good! I understand not riding without anyone there. I have never ridden Izzie alone. It's what saved my life 6 years ago, so I intend to keep it that way. I'm glad you found the source of the blood, but yikes!! And oh no about the virus  I hope Tuya manages to not catch it, but those don't seem like good odds  such a silly mare! I love Tuya stories <3 I have faith you can tend to her hooves [email protected]


Whew, well! I got some ride time this weekend!!

My depression was hitting the lowest I have ever had it, and I was about to just give up on everything. I finally confessed to Nick how low I'd been feeling. He made sure we went to ride before his softball game, and had in laws keep the kids so it was just us. I rode Diego, who was FANTASTIC. I'm thrilled with him honestly. Nick rode Izzie at mostly just a walk. I had him pick up the trot, and she coughed a little, but worked out of it. Much more like how she NORMALLY is when she has her allergy cough. So I was relieved. Diego also seems to have a small allergy cough, but it's very clearly trying to clear crud out. The pollen content has been labeled VERY HIGH for the last week, so we know it's that. No snotty noses or fevers, just mild cough.

Saturday Nick worked all day. I took the kids to his cousin's wedding, and he met us at the reception. It was lovely  we can't believe she's old enough to be married haha!

Sunday we worked on my friend's bathroom. Nick is nearly done with it, woohoo! Everyone is glad with that! We left early enough that I could get a ride in. Rode both of them. Diego was once again superb! Izzie was a bit stiff, and sadly the weakest I have ever felt her under saddle :sad: you can tell the cough took a lot out of her. We did a lot of easy suppling work to help ease the stiffness, and when her super pretty suspension filled trot came back, we ended it with praise and a walk back to the barn.

Izzie's meds have been a headache and a half to deal with. She would NOT eat dinner with them in it. Discovered when I tried to dissolve one in water that it was like trying to get sand to dissolve in water. So have to shake it up and syringe it into her mouth fast. Thank god she is the PERFECT horse when it comes to oral meds that way. At dinner I slowly started adding the med that doesn't dissolve, and relieved to say she's eating it without issue. So the culprit was the other, once a day med that smells sickly sweet. Least that one dissolves....

Oh, and fun fact. Izzie doesn't like applesauce *face palm* I made a grumpy vent post, and I had so many people say "do applesauce!" I knew better than to mix meds and offer it.... she wouldn't touch straight applesauce. She is the weirdest animal I have ever met in my life....

Anyway, so part of my depression was me telling Nick I didn't see the point in having the horses anymore. I never really got to enjoy them, so what was the point. When we feed, we don't spend nearly the time out there that I want because there is always some mad dash back home. Especially when it's raining all the dang time and we don't want to get trapped by the creek. Bless that man. He goes "we have dogs and they are completely useless. What's a couple of lawn ornaments?" I told my sister in law in confidence because she still chuckles how deep he's gotten into the horses. I said his brothers can never know because they'd never let him live THAT down, and she goes "no they wouldn't! That's sweet though!"

Couple small videos and pictures 

Instant halter horse: just add a couple of brand new cows to the field that are not fearful of people at all (Nick's uncle tames his cows up REALLY well)









When you're just thankful for your horse after your husband reminds you she's still worth owning

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Nick bringing her for dinner. He greeted me going "do you really think you could sell this horse?" Mind you, he climbed that bank, slid onto her haunches, which Izzie was NOT ok with... but all she did was tuck her butt and hurry up the hill. I told Nick he's lucky she's grown up and she likes him... she would have launched him into the barn prior... he bailed lol





He can get her to walk pretty much anywhere <3





And not going to lie... this picture makes me a bit sad.

Top left was 2013
Middle left was 2014
Bottom left was 2015
Top right was 2016
Middle right was 2017
Bottom right was 2018
Dead center was last night. She's 9 and become this white this fast :sad:


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Omg, no matter how much I try to stay on top of this thread it never seems to work!!

I confess that I haven't confessed in awhile!
Roy - Roy is doing better at the moment, he is back in some sort of ridden work but like they say Riding and owning horses are two different hobbies! We went to a freshman showjumping and did a poles on the ground class which I was super impressed with Roy as he was extremely chilled out and is a completely different horse to two years ago!

Theo - Hes just chilling at the moment, we did a show on the 18th/19th where he did extraordinarily well, we were going to one on the 8th/9th however I am going to take a break for a bit until we get our new trailer


----------



## blue eyed pony

Thank you @TuyaGirl  Tuya is looking incredible! Feet are frustrating though, I feel your pain.

Yesterday was interesting. We are trying to burn piles of tree waste (sticks and branches and stuff) and because we set an entire tree on fire in her paddock (on purpose!), Mum's pony is in with Ikora again temporarily. I am not sure how I'm going to sort out Ikora's burn pile because Hippo's paddock isn't quite safe enough for her accident prone self, but I can't exactly set a pile of timber taller than I am on fire with the horse in the paddock, now, can I?

Anyway, so, said burning tree is only a few metres from the round pen, and Ikora was a bit snorty and wary of the fire to start, and then she pulled THIS out. I didn't realise she looked THIS good before I clipped her! Compared to last year (last pic) she's really looking incredible <3


----------



## JCnGrace

@blue eyed pony, it's a good feeling to know Ikora has a good home waiting "just in case". WOW on the difference of a year!

@TuyaGirl, no plans to ride. One day I'll be doing chores and the urge will hit me so I pick on one of the herd to take me on a little jaunt. I never know when that day is going to be though. LOL Looks like that other mare is trying to steal Tuya's babies! I think you're her #1 concern though since she protects you from them. 

@Tazzie, a paint and paint/arab... they very well could be related somewhere back in their lineage. Frecks is a lot lazier than Izzie though and it has nothing to do with her age. She'll walk and trot all day long but absolutely hates to have to go any faster than that. It's what makes her a good kid/don't know how to ride horse. And her walk is so slow it makes you think you could put her on your back and get down the trail faster. LOL

Oh man, that pic of you on Izzie and hugging her around the neck is too priceless. I hate hearing you've been depressed though. I'm glad Nick pointed out the big picture to you and he is so right. I hardly ever ride but the thought of not having my gang is well...unimaginable. They make me happy in so many other ways they're still worth their weight in gold (to me). 

Hi @Rainaisabelle! I saw the pictures you posted of Theo at the show. He's growing up so fast! Good news about Roy!

I think hubby was a little confused tonight because he asked if I wanted to go out to dinner and then after dinner he gave me an anniversary card. Ummm...anniversary is not until tomorrow! So I told him now he had to take me out again. He didn't admit to having the date wrong, he said he needed to get some gas anyway. We tried a new place in Seymour called Bonanza Steak & Bar-B-Que. It's not the same as the old Bonanzas, I'm not sure they even exist anymore. Anyway, had ribs, baked potato & salad bar and it was very tasty. Oh and I did not get the silver bars I told him he had to buy me for this one. LOL


----------



## TuyaGirl

@Tazzie thank you for the confidence in me about the hooves  I figured you would understand about the not riding alone part, I do remember your story.
What a relief that Izzie is now accepting the medication, I hope both horses are fully healed soon.
Don't be sad about Izzie getting all white, she is like a princess horse from a fairy tale 
Depression really moves in misterious ways... You have a great job, wonderful family, fantastic horses near home, you are a very successful rider, you seem to really love it, I am sure much more is on the list of blessings in your life... And yet it hits you hard. 
I am so sorry that you are going through such phase, but you have Nick there to remind you of the good things and support you. 
Don't even consider giving up horses, they are therapists too  I don't ride since January and just the fact that Tuya exists makes my life better 
@JCnGrace Lol, you get to celebrate 2 times 
Good excuse about the gas, though.
It's good that you have horses that you can just hop on after forever out of work 
@Rainaisabelle hi there! Glad that Theo and Roy are doing well. I wish I had the time to read journals in here, but life is getting on the way big time...
@blue eyed pony Ikora was pulling all tricks to look impressive. She is looking amazing!

I confess my phone forgot all the english words and it was awful to write this. Like trying to write "was", looking at screen to find Washington there.. Oh well...

Have a nice day!!


----------



## blue eyed pony

Thanks @TuyaGirl  

This evening was interesting. She can deal with the smoke ok in daylight but clearly not once the sun goes down - she was a complete fruitcake tonight! No, we CANNOT trot, we must canter/gallop with our head in the freaking stars :icon_rolleyes:

She's so weird.

She's been worked after dark before without any trouble but the slightest sniff of smoke from a fire that's been well and truly put out (due to ANOTHER burning ban starting today) is the end of the world at night. She was so spooky that when I put my hand up to rub her forehead when she came in to me, she acted like I'd belted her in the face


----------



## Rainaisabelle

@TuyaGirl - I feel that on a spiritual level, life is crazy busy here at the moment @JCnGrace - I think that's just a male thing, my husband mixs and matches dates all the time!


----------



## PoptartShop

I confess, I will catchup tomorrow...crazy days yesterday & today. :O Ugh!


----------



## RegalCharm

@JCnGrace You know that thing about silver is a two way street. LOL


----------



## JCnGrace

@TuyaGirl, they are a pretty good herd even if I do give them the devil in here sometimes. LOL
@blue eyed pony, burning fire smells good until you douse it and then it STINKS. Now you know what not to use in aroma therapy for her.
@Rainaisabelle, yup it's a man thing but he's also getting senile in his old age. There were 2 things happen here lately that he said he didn't have a clue what I was talking about and I know they were things he knew about. Example: A year or so ago the dog had a cyst come up behind his ear. At first every time you come across it you'd think it was a tick. I don't know how many times hubby asked about it but plenty. He was also right there when we took the dog to the vet to make sure it wasn't anything to worry about. Well a couple of days ago the thing started draining and when I told hubby it had burst he said he didn't know the dog had one. HUH? He needs to have his head examined! LOL
@PoptartShop, don't forget to tell us about the Devon show and what all you bought when you get time.
@RegalCharm, he buys himself plenty of silver things in the form of stainless or nickel plated guns. Not real silver but the same color and probably more pricey. Besides if I bought him some silver he'd just turn around and sell it because he doesn't see the value in having precious metals, he'd rather have paper money he can spend. 

Today was weeping cherry tree trimming day, AGAIN. I wish he'd just cut the thing down since he obsesses over keeping the thing looking like an umbrella instead of letting it drape down like it's supposed to. By the time we got done with that neither one of us wanted to go out to dinner again tonight. LOL 

Took Thunder and Frecks 48 hours to reestablish the pee swamp. I think I'm going to have to use a front loader load of ag-lime to fix it instead of a wheel barrow load. Their section of the barn is about 30' X 15' so why they have to pee right where they stand is a mystery along with why they only do it in the summer time. For tonight I made a little trench to drain it to another low area so that Thunder wasn't up to his pasterns in urine.


----------



## blue eyed pony

@JCnGrace - I'm quite convinced it was simply because it was dark and she didn't know where the fire was! If I had a lead on her she was fine, a little tense maybe but beautifully behaved. But without, she lost all ability to function.

I will see what she's like tonight, provided she didn't hurt herself overnight...


----------



## PoptartShop

@TuyaGirl it was really fun!  The weather was nice for once. Oh no, that is horrible about the virus. :sad: I hope Tuya doesn't get it, that is a shame. Sigh. Always something right?!  Hopefully they all feel better asap. Yeah, I'd be concerned about the water tank too because it doesn't take much for them to contract something just from a simple drink of water! Glad she enjoyed the scratches. :lol: That is so cute. Such a good girl. I've done that so many times to Promise, like we either bump heads or I hit her chin coming up. :rofl: Like I know that hurts! LOL. Yes, please post some pictures! <3 & whew, what a relief about the blood. That would've scared me too.

@JCnGrace how dare you keep her from the wetness?!!! Horrible horse momma! LOL jk. :lol: Hey, at least he didn't forget the anniversary at all hahaha. LOL! Hey, even better, two date nights in a row! Happy anniversary!!!! 

@phantomhorse13 glad you got to ride, I know feeling like crap sucks especially since it keeps us out of the saddle. :sad: So happy Phin was good for you too, despite being off for a bit.  Lovely ride! Finally some good weather!!!

@Rainaisabelle really glad to hear your boys are doing well.  & yeah, if you miss even a few hours in this thread it's like impossible to catchup haha. :lol:

@Tazzie I'm so glad things are getting better. It sucks feeling crappy/depressed, especially about the thing we love most - horses! Super relieved to hear Izzie is doing better, I know that cough was worrisome, plus her being so darn picky. :icon_rolleyes: Weddings are fun, although I've never been to one...one day hopefully. People always recommend applesauce, but not every horse likes it, and it doesn't always help. Exactly! Haha love the pictures! <3 Horsey hugs! Glad Nick is doing well too, love the vids of him riding Izzie! She is so good! That is crazy how white she's gotten though, aw! :sad: So beautiful though! 

I confess, the Devon Horse show was a blast.  I didn't take many pictures, but it was fun. & I enjoyed the yummy ice cream too. It wasn't too crowded which was nice. Last year, way too many strollers lol. Saw some really beautiful horses though. I didn't get a lot of souvenirs, just some funny napkins, a bracelet & a decal that says 'my horse ate my paycheck' because duh, it's true haha.

Yes, I did end up riding this weekend, & also did some groundwork. Promise had to wear her flysheet during our lunging session Saturday morning because the flies were horrible & she's dramatic about them sometimes, so it was just easier to leave it on. :lol: 

She is doing well though! Supposed to storm tonight (boo) but the last few nights I've been riding at least. 

Some pictures! She's still a bit wary of the pig, but I'm making it a routine to walk her over by it every day LOL.

Work is really busy this week, so that's why I haven't been on here much. Hopefully it slows down...almost Friday!


----------



## JCnGrace

@blue eyed pony, hope you found Ikora injury free!
@PoptartShop, I know, I shouldn't be allowed to own animals I'm so mean to them. LOL Glad you had a good weekend! At least being busy makes your day go faster but it sucks that it interferes with your forum time. Is that a pet pig or one that will eventually go into the freezer. You ought to try to ride it sometime because it's unbelievable how hard they are to stay on. 

This is why I never get anything done in a timely manner. Decided about 1:30 pm or so to go ahead and get the horse chores done early before the storms started. Better go to the bathroom first...grab the last roll of toilet paper from the under sink cabinet so decide I better restock while I'm thinking about it. Get to the backdoor and the dryer running reminds me I have sheets in there so check them and they're dry. Better go ahead and remake the bed so the sheets don't get all wrinkly from sitting in the dryer. Coming back down the hallway from the bedroom I notice the couple on Property Brothers is getting ready to make the decision on what house they were going to buy so I sit down to see which one. Break to commercial...pfffft...I finally get out the door at 2:23 pm. At least I beat the storms.


----------



## blue eyed pony

@JCnGrace - yes, she managed to not attempt to kill herself this time! 

She was FREEZING when we got out there tonight, poor chook. It wasn't cold today but it was wet so we thought her rainsheet would do the job.
Nope.
Drenched through and shaking so hard she could barely stand.

So I stripped that off her and threw her woollen and heavy over her. She's ok now. But I feel bad D:


----------



## Tazzie

@JCnGrace, they could! I don't know that I've ever shared her pedigree on here lol this is hers, so maybe they do have some relation? Haha! I know NOTHING about lines! https://www.allbreedpedigree.com/written+in+the+stars3. And yeah... Izzie loves her cantering. And going fast. She's a goof! It felt good to just sit on her for a bit. But she didn't want to eat much with me just sitting there, so I hopped off to let her eat. I hate that I get that way because I have so much to be thankful for. I'm very thankful for Nick. Right now I love riding and showing, but I really feel I'd be lost without my butthead. She drives me insane, but I really wouldn't want to be without her in my life. Your gang is an awesome gang too <3 awww, hubby thinking your anniversary is earlier! I mean, at least he didn't completely forget?? Sounds like a fun night cutting trees back haha! Sucks you didn't make it to dinner :/ and oh man! Yeah, we are working on figuring out the best plan for our barn. It needs to be easy to clean because of the cows, but it gets so gross. I just don't know what to use right now. At least you got the barn chores done before the storms!! I'm the same way with cleaning though haha! It's bad!

@TuyaGirl, you're welcome! And yeah, I'm a huge supporter in never riding totally alone because of it. So I always understand when someone won't ride without people there. Heck, I always find help at a horse show to be there when I mount up. Knowing full well there would be people around. I just like added security. Thank you! Both are making great strides! She definitely is like a princess horse  and I know. I feel selfish for getting that down about not riding, but I just enjoy it so much. It helps to ground me a lot. Nick understands, thankfully. I have so much to be thankful for that I HATE getting depressed. It just sucks. Silly phone! Hopefully it remembers them soon!

@PoptartShop, yeah, I hate feeling so down. I end up feeling guilty because I really don't have a right to be so down. I think a lot of it was because I set some majorly high goals this year, and I really want to meet them :sad: I'm glad Izzie is doing better too! Haha, I have at least four on the calendar this year alone. Possibly five. So many weddings!! Yeah, people don't realize just HOW picky Izzie is.. it sucks really. And thank you! I'm glad Nick is doing well. He's started to really love riding, so it's fun to watch them grow. He's finally getting excited to ride at Breyerfest too  I'm glad you enjoyed Devon! YAY! Sounds like a fun time! Silly Promise, such a drama queen! We have storms too. It's awful, ugh. I'm over them. Thank goodness it's almost Friday! Love the Promise pictures!


I got to ride again Tuesday night, and boy am I happy! It was three days in a row with these guys. Rarely do I ride three days in a row, but at Regionals Izzie will be ridden three days in a row. So I wanted to make sure she wouldn't get mad. She didn't. I started with Diego. He was tired, and kept trying to curl a bit from just being tired. His new job is hard in a different way than his last job, and learning to carry yourself is so hard! But he was terrific! He's really trying to work into the contact more. He has a long way to go, but I'm incredibly proud of him. He's finally allowing me to bend his neck when we canter. Previously he'd lock his neck when cantering, which is terrifying! He's much better. A bit fast, but I'd rather that than the four beat lope he had going on lol he's gaining some topline too from the good, consistent work. Hopefully I can take a nice picture of it soon 

After him I swapped to Izzie. Nick hopped on Diego and played with him. Nick walked, trotted, and cantered Diego. They looked pretty darn good! Green, yes. But safe, in control, and happy. When I saw Nick cantering I said "did you ask for that?" because Nick has a habit of letting them canter when THEY want to. He went "yes, actually, I did". I just said ok! Just reminded him Diego was a bit tired so don't try and push too much. Nick was thrilled with how far he's come. He rode Diego when we first bought him, and while he liked him, he had a hard time keeping him going forward. I've been getting after Diego to maintain his own tempo, which Nick appreciates.

Izzie was pretty stellar. We played with Dressage work since it was clear she missed it. She was so happy to do her work. Finished with some nice canter work, and a lovely extended trot. Called it a night, and Izzie was left going "but why?! I'm ready for more mom!" That's where I PREFER to leave my horses! Wanting more!

Last night was no riding. Had my niece's birthday party to go to, so that took up our evening. It was a lovely time 

Left to take care of the horses. Now that we are locking them up in the barn at night, we try to leave them out as long as humanly possible. We got caught in the BAD storm. The one the news said they couldn't rule out tornadoes. Branches were coming down off of trees along the creek. I was certain we were going to get hit and we were all going to die. I was glad my in laws offered to keep the kids so it was just me and Nick in the barn. The barn is in a valley, so we SHOULDN'T have an issue with tornadoes there, but the wind and rain was the worst I have EVER heard it.

This is just a snippet, and before it actually got bad. I had thought this was bad... what came after had me hiding in the tack room. So no video of that!






Momma cow (I call all the older cows momma cow even if they aren't mommas lol) was mad she got kicked out of the barn lol she wanted back in. I said if I could trust Izzie to not kick the tar out of Diego again, I'd love them both in the bigger part, and open the gate to let the smaller part be open for the cows. Alas, I don't trust my butthead.










And some pictures from Tuesday night  it's a bad picture of Diego so you won't be able to see the hint of a topline like I saw last night.





































Also, Izzie is damp in that last photo. I wet brushed the sweat off of them


----------



## Rainaisabelle

@Tazzie Love reading about your babies and I am so glad you got to ride 3 days in a row!!!

I confess we have ordered a new float to fit baby Theo who unfortunately out grew our last float, we are just waiting on the bank to finalise it all but we have paid the deposit so this is exciting!!
I am hoping to ride, maybe haha its been so **** cold here at the moment that I can barely leave my house without rugging up and we live in the tropics! Also quite sad to not be competing this weekend but I am glad to be having a bit of a break


----------



## PoptartShop

@Tazzie I am so glad you've gotten to ride so much this week. Except last night, what a storm. ugh. :sad: That would've scared me too! They look so good though. <3 Haha getting them to carry themselves is hard work. I'm still teaching Promise to do the same! I'm glad Izzie and Diego are doing so well. That's good you asked Nick if he asked for it. Like yeah, can't let them just do what they want! :lol: The cow is super cute too haha. She's like can I get back in there?????! Ugh look at that cute pink nose of Izzie's!!!! So cute.
@JCnGrace LOL funny, the pig was supposed to be 'food' but they ended up just keeping her as a pet. :lol: She is so cute. But oh yes, she is HUGE! I'm the same way. Whenever I'm about to do chores, I end up doing like 10 different things along the way. :lol: At least you beat the storms though!!

I confess, looking at the clock at work is dreadful. :lol:


----------



## BeckyFletcher

*Where shall I start...*

I'm having issues correcting my horse. I've posted a few times in the forum. I'm newer to horses. Took some lessons in my early teens. I'm now 44. I started working at a local Horse Training/Boarding facility last October doing the morning chore shift. It is a very hands on barn. All the workers really look after the horses like they are their own. Everything gets noticed. We handle all the horses during chores. I also started weekly lessons last November. Because of life, they have averaged out to 2-3 per month probably. I recently started a lease to own. The owner got the horse from a rescue and trained him. He did wonderful. She would have sold him outright to a more experienced rider. But with me being green, she wanted to finish him for me. 


Lease started two months ago. I was getting close to be able to ride him on my own but hadn't quite yet. She would leave me after a lesson to walk him around in saddle alone, but never start out without her. Then one day he decided to bronc her. He got a few days rest while determining the issue. Shortly after that he had what we thought was a mouth issue. Noticed a broken tooth. Had to wait for vet. Turned out to be an old injury, two teeth missing including roots. We just happened to only notice it then. He was cleared. We went out on our first train ride and he took off with me on him. Ended up cantering an entire field and I had only cantered on a lunge line for the first time a few days prior. Owner got busy for a few days. He got some rest again. Then she got back on him and he didn't want to walk off. No bronc this time but he did kick out. Tried the following day. Same. Waited for a chiro appointment that took a week to get. Probably a saddle fit issue, some adjustment needed (back is much higher than it was prior to appointment) and some pole adjustment. While lunging him for that appointment he was dead lame. Likely abscess. The chiro used to do vet work. This was almost a week ago now. So an even longer story shortened, owner is going to actually restart the horse after abscess heals. 


My confession: I don't discipline like I should and the horse knows it. There is a clear difference with how he is with owner and me. Even the barn owner who also files his hooves gets different reaction from Reno than I do. I've gone in myself to soak his foot and redress a few times. He doesn't rear up at all for owner during this in cross ties. He does for me. Barn owner was there and knew I was new to this so came over to help me. He reared with her there too but she was able to stop him. Quick release and some backing, forward, moving to the side and he was listening to her and not rearing up. When owner lundges him, she doesn't need a whip. I need it. I don't need to use it on him, just the ground. Sometimes just having it in my hand. I know I'm not rough enough on him. I don't always correct him. Its difficult for me to do it. I just want to love and snuggle him. He's an affectionate horse. Owner doesn't treat him. I do. He gets pushy with those too. I'm basically becoming a push over and I know that this can get dangerous. I need to react fast and correct behaviors right away without stopping to decide why he did it and if it deserves correction. I'm also 5'2'' and 85lbs. I honestly think he sees me as a kid and really trying to take advantage of me. One example is I was practicing lunging him one day when his owner had to step out of arena for a minute. He decided to go from a walk to his trot, stop himself, turn himself around and do it from other direction to get it over with. He stopped doing it as soon as she returned and again started doing what I was asking him to. Our trail ride with him taking off with me on him and not stopping for anything... is an example of how it can get dangerous. Any tips on how to just harden up and correct him when its needed and consistently and without hesitation? I've been taught to use lead, hand, or foot, just depending on circumstances. And not over correcting either I don't think. Just correcting enough to keep things safe for the moment and the future. I'm used to positive enforcement with dogs. I've worked with dogs quite a bit over the years. Its hard to keep that difference straight. And now that his training is starting over fresh, I really want to get on this and do it right. Any suggestions are welcomed! And no, I do believe some discipline is required and will not just use positive enforcement. IT DOES NOT WORK. I witness it all the time with my own eyes. He does the right thing with those that are disciplining him. He doesn't with me. They aren't mean to him and he is not scared of them.


----------



## blue eyed pony

@BeckyFletcher you will need to learn to be tougher with him. That's the long and short of it in this case. He is pushing you around because you are not acting like a leader, so someone has to. 

I know a lady who is softer than a marshmallow. She's physically incapable of disciplining a horse because she is so physically weak that she can barely lift a stick, never mind using it. Her horses are ALL extremely rude, borderline dangerous. She's an absolute sweetheart and keeps trying to give me free emmett therapy because she's friends with my mother (emmett therapy is amazing fwiw, she fixed my sore shoulder in ONE treatment and it's very gentle) but she's TOO MUCH of a sweetheart and would be very easy to walk all over by accident. You remind me of her a lot. Soft hearted and not able to stand up for yourself.

You need to learn to be assertive with horses. To say NO, we don't do that, that is unacceptable behaviour. Aggression upsets them, but horses will behave beautifully for an assertive person who is willing to tell them off when they're naughty. I think my mare would be a wonderful teacher for you, but it sounds like you're too far away for me to offer you some handling lessons with her; she is EXTREMELY sensitive, so your corrections don't have to be huge, but she would teach you how to be both gentle and effective (assertive) very quickly. 

Watch how people he behaves for act with him. Emulate their corrections. 

I am tiny too, though not quite as tiny as you are, and I own a 17hh thoroughbred - your size is no excuse for him to act up and you need to make sure he knows that. NOTHING you do to him, at your size, could ever possibly hurt him!


----------



## blue eyed pony

I got so caught up in trying to help that I forgot my own confession :lol:

I confess I don't know what to do with blankets for my mare. Unfilled rainsheets aren't very waterproof but it's not cold, so she doesn't need her heavy. I physically can't throw a canvas over her, they weigh too much when they're big enough to fit her (especially when it's been raining!) and she gets too warm under blankets with much fill, so even her 180gsm is too hot for those wet days. THAT is still waterproof, but only barely. 

It POURED yesterday, and the weather forecast says it'll rain daily until well into next week.

I already have more blankets than I have storage for, even though I bought a second tub for them, and she's wearing anywhere up to 4(!) at any given time so come summer I'll need to find storage for the winter ones.

And she is clipped so it's not as simple as "to hell with it she can be naked"


----------



## JCnGrace

@Tazzie, no relation unless further on back. Those were some pretty bad storms that moved through so I don't blame you for hiding in the tack room. 
@Rainaisabelle, congrats on the new trailer!
@PoptartShop, approximately 8 more hours of work before you get a break!
@BeckyFletcher, to be honest I don't think this is the horse for you. I'm not saying this to be cruel in any way it's just that first time owners really should stick with a horse that is more mellow for their first one. It may be like looking for a needle in a haystack but there are horses out there that don't test their humans and can have time off without acting up when you go to work with them again and since you don't like to be a disciplinarian that type of horse would work out so much better for you. If your first horse allows you to work on your handling/riding skills and builds your confidence you'll eventually be ready to handle a horse like the one you're leasing now but I've seen so many people in your situation just give up horses completely because they start with a horse that makes them fearful. I want you to be happy and successful in horse ownership because it's an awesome thing. 

If you decide to stick this out and you're more familiar with dogs, watch Caesar Milan and his dog training methods. He stresses calm assertive energy and that's exactly what you need for horses too. He's also good at pointing out body language so that you can nip bad behavior in the bud before it escalates. 
@blue eyed pony, I am useless about advice on blanketing. I had an old mare that would shiver when it was cold and wet so I'd throw a blanket on her when those conditions were going to be present but that's about the limit of my experience. 

We finally went out for our second celebration today. Went out for lunch to Pizza Hut then did a little shopping, stopped and got an ice cream cone and decided to go check out this place we drove by out of curiosity. I thought it might be an antique place but turns out it was a gentleman's home and he's quite the "collector". He's also quite a talker so we liked to have never got away from him. LOL 

Made me late for doing chores and while the big horses didn't mind the minis were not too happy with me. Didn't matter that they still had hay they wanted those oats! Another case of me being abusive. LOL


----------



## blue eyed pony

@JCnGrace I think I overthink things honestly. She's probably fine with what she has on. It's so cold and wet and windy and gross today that she's much better off with a little more than she needs than she would be with nothing, or with less than she needs...


----------



## PoptartShop

@JCnGrace awww that sounds like a fun day. Mmmm! Pizza sounds delicious, I may have to order some for dinner later haha. LOL they are never satisfied! :lol: Silly minis! 

I confess, I'm super happy it's FRIDAY! My older (& only!) brother is coming to visit my parents this weekend, & while he's around he wants to meet Promise finally.  He's coming from Indiana! 
Not sure how he will be, as I've never taken him to the barn before. LOL. Not sure how he is around horses, but hopefully he isn't afraid! Promise is a sweetheart, hopefully he will enjoy it. :lol: 

Going to ride tonight, then tomorrow I plan on giving Promise a nice bath if the weather holds. Have a great weekend everyone!!!


----------



## JCnGrace

@PoptartShop, enjoy your visit with your brother. You know you'll owe him a visit in the near future in Indiana, where I am. You can come meet the herd. LOL How long has it been since you've seen him? I'll wager Promise will win him over and he'll be fine around her. 

Not much to confess, it was another rainy day here, I cleaned leftovers out of the fridge. I try to get that done before they actually go bad because TJ is a foodie and will eat about anything I toss over the fence. It will be interesting to see if he cleans up the tuna salad but I know he'll eat the pasta salad and rice. He takes after his mom in that regard because she'd eat anything too. Flash, however, is picky about nontraditional horse food. To look at the two brothers you'd think the opposite because TJ stays in a good weight range and Flash is a fatty.


----------



## blue eyed pony

I confess that I am severely tempted to shoot my horse after her behaviour last night... but she's pretty so I drew her instead


----------



## equestriangirl225

I am way too sarcastic for my own good


----------



## JCnGrace

@blue eyed pony, NICE!
@equestriangirl225, I want to be way more often than I am. I learned to bite my tongue as I got older but that doesn't make me more tolerant. LOL

Instead of the kids bringing their new trailer here we went and met them because with all the rain they wouldn't have been able to turn around in the field and our driveway is NOT something you want to back up or down. The thing is a monstrosity, I don't think they'd even be able to get out of our barn lot. 3 horse with 19 feet of living quarters with a huge slide out. There were 5 of us inside and we weren't bumping into each other. The LQ is very nice I just don't think a trailer that big will be very convenient for them to park and then leave their shows. They'll have to be the first there and the last to leave. LOL I'm sure they'll enjoy it though.


----------



## blue eyed pony

Thanks @JCnGrace  

So that drawing of Ikora gave me the confidence I needed to play around with shading humans (well, humanoids) again, and... THIS happened. I still can't believe I drew that.


----------



## RegalCharm

A longer trailer is easier to back up than a short one. @JCnGrace It doesn't turn as fast so you have to pull up less to straighten it up when it starts to jack knife.
@blue eyed pony your drawings are very good. You ever use real people as your subjects?


----------



## JCnGrace

@blue eyed pony, What do you use to draw your pictures? Do you ever paint too?
@RegalCharm, yes I know that but you also have to have the space to back. Add in they have a Ford F350 and at least the older ones like ours and theirs needs the space the size of a city block (might be a slight exaggeration) to turn around in without a trailer behind it so requires a lot of finagling. 

P.S. I can't back the two wheeled wagon I use to move hay to save my soul I don't care how patient I TRY to remain or how slow I go. Instead I'm willing to carry the bales a few extra steps so I don't get in a position that it has to be. I can back a horse trailer though. LOL

Oh boy, another rainy day in southern IN. I'm starting to feel like we live in a rain forest. I keep expecting to find moss growing on the horses. Last year we broke the record for annual rainfall and we're already ahead of where we were this time last year. The cats are so sick of being stuck in the barn they are venturing out to hunt/play in the rain and come back in soaked. I spent the afternoon watching a movie and then an episode of Touched By An Angel and they both made me cry. I must have been in a crying mood because the movie was a comedy. LOL


----------



## blue eyed pony

Thank you @RegalCharm  
I use photos as references to make sure I have the shapes and lighting right, but I don't really ever try to replicate them exactly. They're more of a... guideline? So I have the anatomy and proportions correct. I'm not really confident enough at drawing/painting humans to try to draw somebody's loved one. Animals are a different story and I've done a few memorial pieces  
@JCnGrace I use photoshop cs6. I downloaded a few brush packs because the default set isn't great, and I paint in that  
I suck with an actual physical brush, I can't control the bristles to my satisfaction. I sometimes draw in ballpoint pen or graphite pencil, but I much prefer digital art. No materials costs once you have the app and a pen tablet!


----------



## PoptartShop

@JCnGrace well, unfortunately, it didn't happen. He didn't come and meet her. I should've known it wouldn't. He didn't bother texting me or anything to come see her...I texted HIM first on Saturday night seeing if we could make plans but he never texted me back...I had a feeling it would happen. :icon_rolleyes: I did end up seeing him last night when I went to my parent's for dinner, but oh well. I asked him why he didn't text me or try to come to the barn, & he was just like 'idk I was busy'. Like okay, whatever. Is what it is, we just aren't that close. No real reason why. But like, don't tell me you wanna see my horse & then not even go through with it. Whatever though. He can stay in Indiana for all I care. LOL. But I would love to meet your herd!!! :lol: Yuck, speaking of rain it's gonna rain all day/night here. Blah.

I confess, I don't have much to confess! :lol:


----------



## JCnGrace

@blue eyed pony, I confess that I'm clueless about how digital art works but it sure is cool.
@PoptartShop, well boo, I'm sorry it all didn't work out. What is it with brothers? I guess I should say some brothers because I know a few ladies that are close to their brothers but I'm not very close to mine either. I'll be calling him in a few days to wish him happy birthday and it will be a struggle to come up with anything to talk to him about other than the greetings and asking about the family. 

It isn't raining at the moment but it's dark and cloudy so it's probably only a matter of time before it is. Funny thing I was thinking about yesterday is in my younger years I'd be like "Rain is coming, I better hurry up and get done outside what I can" then I'd be on it. Now it's "Gonna rain so don't want to start on anything outside I won't have time to finish." LOL


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582

Hey everyone, hope you're doing well. I just wanted to pop in with a confession and a funny 

I confess I want to get back in shape (not lose weight, just get muscle and conditioning back), but I don't want to walk on a treadmill or work on a machine, I miss the hustle and bustle of feeding horses, of catching loose ones and "training". And I miss my martial arts classes, which were a huge part of my life for years, that I had to give up. I've just been feeling.. I don't know, stagnant? Like I have things to do, and I enjoy those things, but I miss having something with a real purpose to look forward to, if that makes any sense? Getting back into horses isn't an option right now, due to time and distance constraints, and neither is taking up those classes again, due to those things and also money. I don't know, I guess I just wanted to put it out there that I'm really missing all the fulfilling, purposeful stuff I use to be able to do before life got in the way. 


Now on a lighter note, anybody remember the whole mirror pep talk thing that was going around? Telling yourself you're important and all? Someone made a horse version.

Me to my horses:
"You is kind. You is smart. You is important. You is needy. You is aging me. You is expensive.

ETA: @blue eyed pony I've been trying to get into doing digital art myself, and I love what you can do. Do you by chance have a DeviantArt account?"


----------



## blue eyed pony

@JCnGrace - it's... complex, but in a lot of ways easier than traditional media. I have an undo button and layers!
@BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 - I do  here!


----------



## TuyaGirl

Aaand I got too behind again... I've read and saw all the horses and artwork pictures, but won't have the time to reply to each of you, as I had a 3 day weekend due to a holiday, and now I am catching up at work.

Here's what's new in my corner of the world:
Tuya had to be separated from her babies because she was not letting them drink water. Water tank is near Tuya's ex paddock, that has a gelding in. So she saw him as a threat and tried to keep the babies away. I asked BO how depressed was she, he said she didn't run up and down at all, but called for them for a whole day. 
She is with 3 other mares, and even came to me, which I was really pleased with 

Lameness is fully gone, but I didn't ride, as one day was just too windy, and the other was hoof day. She is back to holding hooves up for me for a long time, so I am starting to be quite pleased with my job - still long way to go, but we will get there. 
And frogs are wider, that's farrier's job, so not all is bad 

Yesterday after I left her in pasture, a stallion got loose. It was not in her pasture, just alongside, enough for all the mares to go nuts. Not all, Tuya was like - look, grass! Lol! 

She is with slight cough and a bit of a runny nose. BO said not worrysome at all, she didn't get it full strenght. 

And I confess that I was eating an apple, after two bites it fell on the floor, it had dirt and horse hair on, so I just washed it and ate it. Didn't mind at all! 

Happy Tuesday!!


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582

blue eyed pony said:


> @BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 - I do  here!


Gave you a watch. Thanks!


----------



## Captain Evil

I am living my horsey life through all of the pics and videos here on this thread... no time for any real riding here. But I did manage to squeeze in a bath for Boo:







...

I worry that he is too fat, and he always stands parked out a tad, like this. Vet, farrier and chiro say he is fine; the vet and chiro say he is not fat, but my farrier says he is pretty chunky.

Here is what my life really consists of right now: dive work.

This is where we were yesterday.

















And the day before that:















And the day before that we were working for this lovely fisher of fish and crustaceans:









We saw lots of jellyfish, including this red Lion's mane which captured a pink moon jelly:









We are supposed to be squeezing this work in around our regular trips but we are having so much trouble with bus drivers, that we had to cancel ALL of our school trips!! I couldn't believe it! We lost about $13,000 in income, and more than that in good-will with the schools. Teachers are calling, parents are calling and it totally stinks. Who knew bus drivers could be so difficult?!?

So we are hitting the diving work hot and heavy until school is out - then we are back to regular three times a day tourist trips. 

Challenging year!


----------



## PoptartShop

@JCnGrace LOL that's how I feel, like if it's about to rain I'm like nope maybe tomorrow, it can wait hahaha. Yeah, no idea. Some people are super close with theirs. I don't have a sister either, just a brother, so sometimes it sucks but then again life is fine without us being super close so whatever haha. It is what it is. :lol: 
@TuyaGirl glad to hear Tuya is doing well. LOL, goes to show how she's an independent horse who doesn't need a man haha. :lol: More worried about grass lol. That sucks they had to separate her from the babies, but she was taking her momma role too seriously LOL. Glad she isn't lame anymore & is doing better. <3 What a sweet girl. She knows her momma!
@Captain Evil Boo is cute and he looks healthy!  So clean! Wow. Beautiful pictures as always. The picture of the jellyfish looks crazy! Love the pictures. SO jealous of all the beautiful sealife you get to see, or, SEA. LOL. :lol: That sucks about the bus drivers, still. That's horrible. :sad: They shouldn't be so difficult. Ugh. Stay safe!!! Keep the pictures coming!

I confess, I have a pulsing headache & I'm not sure why, but maybe because it's so hot & stuffy in this office. My boss turned the ac OFF...so it's 80 degrees in here.  Some of my coworkers complained it was too cold. Ok, so turn the AC up a bit, don't turn it completely OFF. Sigh. :icon_rolleyes: Gonna ride tonight, didn't get to yesterday because of the rain/storms, but I'm sure Promise enjoyed her night off. :lol:


----------



## phantomhorse13

Yet again, I confess I am behind on reading. Hope to get caught up this week..


Last week, I got some saddle time. The whole story is in my journal.

On Monday, I went over to ride with Nicole. I rode Hombre:



















Wednesday, I went out with Gina. I rode Amish:


----------



## PoptartShop

@BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 LOL that is the truth! They are expensive, age us & they can be stressful but we wouldn't want it any other way. :lol: Hopefully you can get out of that funk you're in. Maybe go for some walks or do yoga? It can be relaxing. 
@phantomhorse13 beautiful ride!!!!  So sunny!

I confess, I had to find a new farrier.

My current farrier does amazing work, don't get me wrong, but Promise is a bit overdue for a trim & I've been trying to schedule her for WEEKS now...I'm lucky she has strong feet even though she's barefoot. But he has yet to respond. He responded like once saying he's trying to find a date, but that was like two weeks ago. I tried to follow-up a few times & I got nothing (yes he saw my messages)....so, being that I can't wait any longer, & I shouldn't, I was on the search for a new one. Found one, hopefully he's good. He has 12+yrs of experience, hopefully he does good work. He's coming TOMORROW! He responded pretty quickly.
All the really other good ones in the area are all full, so it was slim pickings but I am confident he will do a good job. Hopefully. We shall see. 

Farrier break-ups are hard though. Even though he doesn't know it yet, but I can't do business with someone who's not reliable anymore. It's sad because he does such good work, but his loss ya know?


----------



## Tazzie

@Rainaisabelle, thank you! I'm glad I got to ride so much too  and YAY about the float! Sucks you can't compete, but a break sounds nice too!

@PoptartShop, I'm glad too! But yes, the storm was brutal. I hate feeling trapped in situations like that. And yeah, Nick allowing that to happen was driving me crazy because it's something I had to fix. He's learning though! The cows are super sweet this year. I'll miss them when they go back home! Sucks about you're brother. I'm not super close with my brothers, but I enjoy visiting with them, on occasion we do talk on the phone. But we all live super busy lives. Why on Earth did you boss turn off the air?! That's insane!! If coworkers are cold.... tell them to dress warmer! I'm ALWAYS cold. Always. I have a jacket on, and I truly have a blanket on my lap right now. I FREEZE. But I don't ask anyone to turn off the AC! Sucks about the farrier, but I'm glad you were able to find a new one! That long without a trim is absolutely unacceptable!

@JCnGrace, guess they just wish they were related haha! And yeah, I was not excited. Nick stood watching while I hid haha yay for getting out and getting your second celebration! And I hate getting caught in conversations! I'm such an introvert that even talking crazy long with friends starts getting me anxious for alone time. And gosh, you are SOOOO abusive! I'll have to turn you in for this *shakes head* I can't believe you LOL least you made it up with some food for the bigger horses.... I've gotten better with back trailers that aren't the goose neck, but not before I dented Nick's truck... thankfully he wasn't mad at me at all (he was my ground person....). And ugh, I hear you on the rain forest comment though. It never ends!!

@TuyaGirl, oh Tuya. Such a naughty girl keeping those babies from the water tank! At least it was caught! I'm glad she settled quickly having them removed. And of course she didn't pay any attention to the stallion haha! I'm glad she's back to holding up her hooves and that they are looking in good shape! I'm sorry you didn't get to ride though. Ugh! I'm glad her lameness is gone, but man about the cough. I hope it clears up soon!

@Captain Evil, I think he looks pretty good! Maybe a touch chunky, but nothing to be concerned about! Awww to the seals! CUTE! I am so sorry about the bus drivers!! I can't believe they would be such jerks!! i feel bad for you and all the teachers and parents! What a mess!

@phantomhorse13, yay for good rides!! Amazing how life gets so busy!


Whew, we had Sydney's birthday party Thursday. Can't believe my little girl is 5! She enjoyed her party and hanging out with her cousins!

Friday we left for a horse show about an hour and a half north of us. Hauling up went fairly well, so that was good  Saturday morning I helped at the Dressage ring, which was a bit of a mess. Most of the horses HATED that ring. Just too much I guess. One girl even came off. Thankfully I was blocking one of the only exits, and was able to keep him from coming out. But it was rough. Saturday night was SHIH. Diego was a total jerk for Nick, so Nick was upset with him. I told him hardly any of the horses liked that ring. Izzie was perfect, but it's Izzie....

Sunday was under saddle classes. I hopped on Diego, and he was tense and upset right from the get go. Worked to get him to relax and calm down, and I thought I'd succeeded enough to not have him be stupid in the show ring. Boy was I wrong. He went in and got more tense as the class went on. The stands were right alongside the arena as you walk in, then opened to a gate that had people standing at it. Had weird plexi glass panels on some of the boards (why, I don't know). An open door that was immediately met with banners that did flap lightly. He was so unhappy. Cantering was nonexistent. Instead we bucked. For all of the canter work. Both directions. He was SO bad. After the class, we went to the warmup ring to see if we could get him to relax and work even a little bit. Nope. We walked in, and the horse and rider we had to wait to pass before entering had a whip cracked on his butt, which sent Diego in a semi bolt forward. Tried to work a bit more, but they allowed lunging in the arena... and his brain just kept melting further and further with all the whips cracking around him. I finally called it, had Nick take him back to his stall, and I went to scratch his remaining classes. It just wasn't going to work. At all.

Izzie though... so last two shows we thought walking was 100% stupid. This time we were walking fine. Then had to reverse and walk... right into the banners and open door. So we walked... but it was sideways. Everything else was perfect though. Took 4th out of 8 in our first class (against a few BIG horses; one of which has at least 3 National Champion titles (ridden by my friend from my last big show lol) and a horse that has multiple full siblings that are National Champions), so I felt that was a decent placing. The second class I had a horse spook INTO us at the walk, which sent Izzie into a tizzy. Judge didn't like that... 6th out of 7 or 8 for that class. Next up was Show Hack with my friend. Izzie was outclassed by far in that class, but she still rode well. People laughed when she was hand galloping, had a small cough, and tossed in a tiny buck like "WHEEEEE!" I even laughed because it was so Izzie haha! Final class was the championship against a horse I'd already beaten once that day. Judge commented Izzie was much straighter that class (she was; a lot) and that it paid off. Then told the other girl her horse was way too far on the forehand for his liking. So we won the championship class 

Monday, Diego earned a work. He wanted to be a butt at the show, well he gets to work the day after! So he was tossed on the lunge first. He tried doing his bucking fit again, and was reprimanded and driven forward. Then he tried kicking out at me. Which then caused a sterner discipline and more driving. By the end he was begging to be done. I HATE working them like that, but I remember having to do this with Izzie at this age. I don't know if it's all horses, or just Arabs, but I absolutely hated Izzie when she was 5 and 6. It was her rebellious teenager years. I just have to remind myself we'll get through it with him. I hopped on him after the lunge for a walk trot canter and he was perfect. Called it a night and brought them back to the barn. Turned them loose while we worked on the electric for the barn 

Yesterday Diego was worked again. He thought about kicking me once on the lunge, and was sharply reprimanded. Didn't dare put a foot wrong after that. Hopped on and he was super good. Then Nick hopped on. We needed pictures for his trading cards, and I think we got some good ones. I told Nick under no circumstances was he allowed to canter. I wasn't willing to risk him trying the bucking fit again. Nick listened to me, but honestly Diego looked a bit tired and not up to putting up a fuss. It blows my mind his former trainer told us he could never get him tired... makes me wonder what they did because while Diego WILL keep going, it's very easy to see when he gets tired.

No riding tonight since storms are moving in. Again. Maybe tomorrow, but doubtful. Then bath day again Friday, show Saturday morning. Then a break from showing until Regionals end of the month.

Of course I have pictures 

Love my girly <3










Show success!










I really feel like Diego's weight is about perfect now. He needs muscle, but he actually has a belly on him now.



















And our adventures yesterday  this sure looks like a really bad pony, doesn't it lol and please be kind about Nick. We all know he's green and is a work in progress. I'm proud that he's TRYING to learn.
































































Love riding my girl bareback in a halter and leadrope. You'd never know she gets hot as heck when showing haha!



















He's so handsome when we were getting ready 










And almost forgot one of my favorites! Family picture


----------



## JCnGrace

@BlindHorseEnthusiast4582, good to hear from you! What about posting a flyer maybe at a local feed store that you are available such and such times to work in a hay field? It's that time of year and what better way to get in shape? Added bonus of getting paid. 

There was a movie that used those words but I can't remember what it was. I want to say it had Oprah Winfrey in it and she is the one that would say it but I'm probably way off because, well, I've slept since then. Pretty cute to say it to your horses. I gave TJ a pep talk tonight about being older, tougher, and bigger than his little brother and to quit letting Flash boss him around! LOL
@TuyaGirl, poor Tuya getting her babies weaned from her. That's pretty hilarious about the stallion and her rather having grass. LOL So glad she's over the lameness issue, now to get that cough cleared up!
@Captain Evil, Boo looks good to me. I don't think he's too fat considering he's a draft breed. Such pretty pictures and I'm sorry about that loss of income, that hurts!
@PoptartShop, OH MY! on the conditions in your office, I wouldn't be able to breathe. Your boss sounds like a not so nice word (think of the nickname for Richard and it's not Rich). LOL

I hate it when farriers do business that way. If you like your new one you might want to see if they'll schedule your next appointment during your current appointment. I have learned over the years that it's much easier than trying to get a timely appointment when you have to call them when it's time. 

Did you have a good ride?
@phantomhorse13, did you get over your sinus/bronchitis problems? Amazing that your dirt roads don't look muddy even though you've obviously had rain since there are mud puddles. 
@Tazzie, Happy Belated Birthday to Sydney! Her dating years will be here before you know it which will give daddy fits because she's such a cutie the boys will be flocking to your door. LOL Congrats to you and Izzie and well Diego is young, he'll get there. Nick looks like he's doing a fine job to me, he got Diego in the water while he was on his back. 

We had a gorgeous day yesterday so I took advantage of it and got the mini's lot picked and the uneaten hay cleaned out of their barn ready for next round of day after day of rain. Today I had to break down and go grocery shopping, YUCK! Gamble's herd was ignoring me at feed time except for Cutter so I put him Gamble's stall to eat. About the time he got done here comes the rest of them and what a cluster it was trying to get Gamble to eat at Cutter's feeder. Finally got them settled although Gamble took TJ's spot so TJ had to go to Cutter's spot. LOL...I told you it was a cluster you know what. They do NOT like anything different.


----------



## phantomhorse13

@*TuyaGirl* : sorry to hear about the virus going around your area. Hopefully it won't bother Tuya or the babies too much. glad you got to the bottom of the blood! I am sure seeing Tuya's feet like that is very frustrating but I am sure you will have her on the right track in no time. 

@*Tazzie* : I am glad you were able to tell Nick about how low you were feeling as that way you can tackle it together. Saddle time is always the best therapy. If Izzie doesn't like applesauce, you can try mixing her meds in with carrot baby food and syringing them. happy belated birthday to Syd and congrats on another great show! 

@*Rainaisabelle* : glad the ponies are doing well. hooray for new trailer! 

@*blue eyed pony* : perhaps you can offer Ikora and Hippo marshmallows to make s'mores out of (do you have those over there?) and then they won't mind the fire! hope you got the blanketing thing figured out. 

@*JCnGrace* : happy belated anniversary! had a good laugh over the return of the pee-swamp, though I am sure I would not be laughing if I had to deal with it. I hear you with the rain being so frustrating. we just can't catch a break. 

@*PoptartShop* : so glad you had fun at Devon! I haven't been in years but I bet its still pretty much the same. what was your favorite class to watch? Promise is looking good and doing really well with the pig. sorry about the visit with your brother. so frustrating the farrier wouldn't call you back!! 

@*BeckyFletcher* : welcome! sounds like you already know what you need to start doing, so I would ask your trainer to help you with the timing and the degree of the corrections so you can feel you are disciplining in a correct manner. something needs to change before you are injured. could be that horse is too much for you and you need something more beginner friendly. 

@*BlindHorseEnthusiast4582* : is there a dog shelter or rescue near you? while not the same as horses, offering to walk dogs would get you moving and do a nice thing for the animals. 

@*Captain Evil* : Boo is so handsome! and even let you get a post bath picture before rolling. where you work is always amazing.


Last weekend, I went down to Virginia for the Old Dominion. The whole story is in my journal.


----------



## RidingWithRuby

I confess.... I don't really, truly know what this thread is for, hehe. But anyhow, carry on. 😉


----------



## TimmysMom

gingerscout said:


> I'm getting sick and tired of being alone with my horse all the time, I can't find people to ride with, and feel like I am going to get no where I want to be always by myself with no one to help if needed. So much so that as much as I love having him, and spending time with him, and owning a horse, I nearly threw in the towel. There is only so many failures one person can take, can't get into lessons atm as the only ones I found won't start till April at the earliest. No groups Ive found in the area, none on FB, none on CL.. zilch


I am so sorry - but I can relate. Please don't give up hope though. Many times during the early years, I went trail riding alone. I boarded my horse at home, so no other boarders. I joined a drill team and met lots of people (acquaintances mostly) but had people to ride with finally. Later, I joined the Forum and found people in my area to ride and rodeo with.

You could try to start a Meet-Up group for horse people. Just Google the site.

I feel so bad for you, but honestly, quit feeling sorry for yourself and try harder! Do you board your horse? Are there any local shows you could just ride to and watch? Please don't lose your fire - it only makes one more depressed. Make it a JOB to meet horse people!
Good luck - it will happen if you let it!


----------



## PoptartShop

@JCnGrace seriously, it was so stuffy in here. Today wasn't as bad, but still. Ugh. He definitely is a nickname for Richard... :lol: By far. Yeah, I usually do schedule it with my current appt but he had to reschedule me, so that's why I'm so upset. Like it's been forever. Screw him though lol. Yeah, I hope he's good. Fingers crossed. I did have a good ride though. Yesterday I just did groundwork, because Promise needed some reminders, but she did good. 

@Tazzie I'm always cold too, I always have to bring a sweater hahaha. They never do. Yesterday they turned it off too. Ugh. Like come on now. :icon_rolleyes: Exactly, he was a great farrier but if you're not reliable??? Onto the next! Can't believe Syd is 5. Awww!! Glad she had a good party. Diego will get better. I know you didn't expect all of that nonsense to be going on. It can be frustrating when they're younger (I mean, I have a 6yr old horse! lol) but it will be worth it in the end. He is a good boy & he means well. <3 They just need discipline!! Kicking is a big no-no! Yay for Izzie though!! She really is a gem! Love all the pictures. So many ribbons! Well-deserved. Diego does look really good. It's amazing seeing the difference before (w/ ulcers) & after without them. He looks so good! Gorgeous photos. <3 Love the family one!!!!

@phantomhorse13 I like watching the hunters. I really like watching the 36 or older (I think that's what it's called) class. It's amazing, there was a lady who was at least 70 I swear, & she was jumping! She looked amazing! So cool. I hope I'm riding when I'm that age, LOL. :lol: It's fun. And of course the food is good! Gosh I love your rides!! They always look so amazing.  You look fantastic! & gosh yeah, he's an amazing farrier but I can't deal with someone who isn't reliable!

I confess, new farrier is coming tonight so I'm anxious to get outta here & see how it goes. :lol: Hopefully he's good, he has 12+yrs of experience (not a ton I know) but if it doesn't workout, I know another one that could come out next time. But she needs a trim, so hopefully it's cake! He's responsive & even confirmed with me for tonight, so that's good. My other one still has yet to respond...at this point I don't even care. His loss of my business! *shrug*

Supposed to rain tonight which sucks, but at least we can use the barn or run-in. It's almost Friday, yay!!


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582

@JCnGrace nobody close enough to here that doesn't already seem to have a full crew working on it.
@phantomhorse13 I've volunteered at the shelter in the past, but some rule changes they had there made it really frustrating and I just gave up a few years ago. Other rescues I've tried I never got responses about volunteering, unbelievable as that is. And besides I won't have much free time soon, which will make it harder to get established anyway. Hence why getting into horses/back to martial arts classes isn't an option right now. Thank you for the reply though.


----------



## JCnGrace

@phantomhorse13, thank you. Looked like there was some fun trails there in VA.
@RidingWithRuby, WELCOME and feel free to join in. It started out with confessions and has morphed over the years to talking about anything you want to talk about with a few confessions sprinkled in here and there. 
@TimmysMom, a WELCOME to you too and ditto about joining in the conversations. It's been a while since @gingerscout has participated in this thread. The last I knew he was hoping to move to Florida and a more active horse community. I hope he was able to make that happen.
@PoptartShop, be sure to let us know how the new farrier did, it can be so hard to find good ones. I can't even count the number of one and dones I've gone through in my search for a good farrier. The worst by far was the one that was scared to death of horses. I mean why would you pick that as your profession if you were that scared of them? LOL Promise is doing a "look at me, I'm so pretty" pose!
@BlindHorseEnthusiast4582, around here you'd get more offers than you could handle because no one wants to work putting up hay. Square bales keep getting harder to find because of it. 

I'll make a confession. Tonight I had 2 helpings of strawberries and shortcake and I'm fighting the urge to have a 3rd. It's like I'm trying to make up for the fact that I haven't had any since last summer. LOL

Gamble decided he liked where he ate last night since he didn't have to walk as far to get there so I had to convince him we were back to our regularly scheduled program and to get his butt in his own stall. He paid me back by pooping in 3 different spots in said stall that I'd just cleaned before he came in and he wasn't in there more than 15 minutes. I call him The Brat for a reason, he had to try really hard to get that much poop out in such a short time. LOL


----------



## TuyaGirl

This no time to reply is getting old... And upsetting me big time :-(

Anyway here goes, short version
@PoptartShop I am sorry about farrier breakup. I totally understand, and with the lack of farriers in my area, was one of the reasons that led me to do frequent touch ups. I hope you enjoy new one 
@Tazzie Yay Sidney!! 
I am sorry things were not perfect at the last show, but I really enjoyed reading the description  Always something to learn from it, and you handled it pretty well!
I think Nick is doing a great job with Diego!
@Captain Evil Your horse does not look too fat, he is big boned and gorgeous! I wish I could be around seals, I find them darn cute!! 
I am sorry about the messed up bus drivers...
@phantomhorse13 I absolutely loved the second picture!! Bet you had a great time 
@JCnGrace Lol, Gamble's poop revenge. Never a boring day with your herd 
@BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 Hi there! Glad to see you didn't forget about us 

Nothing interesting to confess, just a slow wait till the weekend arrives... Time is not passing by, ugh...
Let's see what will happen, honestly I hope to have the right conditions to ride a little bit 

Happy weekend everyone!!


----------



## PoptartShop

@JCnGrace ugh...I'll explain below...just, no, wouldn't use him again. Ugh. LOL she is always posing hahaha, such a little stinkbutt. Mmmm that sounds delicious. I love strawberries...andddd shortcake! LOL treat yourself! Omg Gamble, little brat! :lol:
@RidingWithRuby welcome!  We just talk about nonsense, LOL. :lol:
@TuyaGirl it is very difficult. Ugh.
Happy Friday though. I hope you get to ride this weekend!!! Happy weekend!!

I confess, the new farrier came last night & it's just...nope. Never again.

Now, all Promise needed was a trim. Her feet weren't crazy long or anything, she's pretty basic, but I prefer a thorough farrier, still. He wasn't. He spent like maybe a minute on each foot. Her trim looks good, but still...just wasn't that impressed. He was also VERY flirty, which really made me annoyed. :icon_rolleyes: Like, no thanks. 

I left a voicemail for another farrier, he has 25+yrs of experience & he's certified, looks like he does really good work, so hopefully I can use him next time. She's OK for now, but I wouldn't use that guy again. This guy I left a voicemail for lives in the same area as the barn, which is good too.

But anyway, planning on riding tonight & then tomorrow going to FH for a trail.  Finally!!! Sunday it's gonna storm, so just wanna beat the rain. Happy Friday everyone!!!


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582

@TuyaGirl of course not! I just don't ever have much of anything to say. My life is not that interesting


----------



## RegalCharm

Did someone mention they were eating all the strawberry's and cake with whipped cream covering everything @JCnGrace. No wonder none have reached Ohio yet.


----------



## JCnGrace

@TuyaGirl, have a good weekend and hope you get in lots of Tuya time!
@PoptartShop, hope the next one is better! How fun, a trail ride! Have a good one!
@RegalCharm, some should start arriving at any time because next up is a German Chocolate cake since hubby has been hollering for one and it doesn't take strawberries. LOL No whipped cream, I didn't get any because I thought I had some Cool Whip in the freezer and I was wrong. Hubby wasn't too happy but I don't use it on mine anyway. Shouldn't be eating any of it but try to save calories where I can. I can't make it for him and then not eat any which is why I usually try to make him stuff I could take or leave but he's been wanting sweets I love. 

Today was balancing the checkbook and paying bills day so nothing exciting about that to report. I might have had a little nap somewhere in my day because I also baked a turkey breast yesterday so had a turkey sandwich for lunch and we all know (at least the ones of us that like it) that eating turkey requires sleeping it off afterwards.


----------



## JCnGrace

Happy Father's Day to all the dads!


----------



## TuyaGirl

@JCnGrace I don't eat turkey a lot, so I never heard of that before 
I saw some posts on Facebook regarding father's day, we always celebrate on the 19th of March. And mother's day is on different day too. 
@PoptartShop Oh my... So sorry things didn't go well well with the farrier. And on top of all being flirty? No, lol!! Bet you were super mad.
I hope the one you contacted is way better. 
@BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 my life is everything except interesting, yet here I am, lol! 

I confess that after 6 months I rode Tuya!! Gosh finally!!! 
Appart from being a little difficult to briddle (BO's daughter helped me), she was quite good. I didn't ride for long, I want to start slow, and she also had a coughing episode, so after 15 minutes we were done.
The view from there was wonderful, I missed those chestnut ears 

Yesterday was hoof day, so no riding, but she was really good at it, so yeah, a great weekend overall 

The pregnant mare gave to birth a lovely black filly, was not even 24 hours on Saturday, so yeah, the cutest thing!! 
Glad that Tuya did not even think of adopting that one, or would have her **** kicked hard, lol!

Happy Monday!


----------



## blue eyed pony

Welp, turns out the saddle doesn't fit after all... and never will. W is not wide enough, it pinches her shoulders, but it STILL SITS ON HER WITHERS.

I am enraged.

And sick of everything.

I give up.


----------



## Tazzie

@JCnGrace, haha, I know! Nick goes "yeah, no. Good luck to the boys thinking they get to date her" :lol: he's a bit protective of his little girl. He told her she had to stop growing up because now she looks like a little girl instead of the toddler we had. He's having a tough time with her growing up lol though he did say if she ended up with her friend she went to daycare with he'd be totally ok with that! We're friends with his parents, and we know he's being raised well lol thank you! And yeah, I remember absolutely hating riding Izzie when she was 5 and 6. I just made myself because Nick wouldn't let me sell her. But I didn't enjoy it. At all. Diego is right at that age now, so I'm just hoping it's a similar situation. And yes! I just expressly told him no cantering allowed. If he's going to buck, it HAS to be with me because I can get him out of it much faster and easier than Nick can right now. And what wasn't shown was I walked Izzie in first lol he followed her to start, but then took off walking through. Nick had fun at least  and such silly ponies! They make me laugh lol I say enjoy all the strawberries and shortcake you want haha! Oh Gamble, so mean to your mom!
@phantomhorse13, he knows I struggle a lot with anxiety and depression. He also has anxiety, though he doesn't have the bad depression I get on occasion. At least he knows and he is getting more in tune to when I'm getting that depressed. I could see Izzie disliking the baby food too haha! She does ok with it in water, and I've gotten good enough with the syringe that it doesn't take much to get it into her. For dinner we found the perfect solution, finally, so there is that lol and thank you! Yay for another good endurance ride! I love reading your stories!
@PoptartShop, ugh, how annoying! I prefer a sweatshirt or jacket, so I don't mind so much if it's cooler. Sometimes it's a bit excessive here though. I can't believe she's 5 either! She grew up too fast! And yeah, it was a bit much. Hopefully next time we go back he'll be better minded.... I sure think he looks good! And thank you! It was overall a good show  I love the family one too <3 I'm so tired of the rain. And honestly, experience should come into play, yes... but the best farrier I ever had was my age... and no way could he have 20+ years experience at my age :lol: my current farrier is also my age, but he's just as good. And attentive to each of their needs. Promise is so adorable <3 I hope you had a riding filled fun weekend!
@TuyaGirl, thank you <3 I try to handle things fairly with the babies... I just have to remind myself he's still young AND he wasn't shown extensively before we bought him. So he never experienced such a busy warm up ring. And I think he's doing well too  I just have to remind him of that often. YAY for riding Tuya!! I'm glad you were able to ride!! WOOHOO! And that she was good for the trimming day  awwww, baby!! I want pics!!


Whew, we had a busy weekend!

Friday night we bathed both ponies in preparation for a show on Saturday. Got up early, grabbed ponies, and headed straight for the show, which was about an hour and a halfish away. Cleaned up what was needed when we got to the show. Checked in, and played with the trail course before it opened. They had a water box! Diego was NOT ok with it AT ALL. Not at all. Nope, no thanks! Izzie... walked through it like a champ! Whew.

Go get ready and head on up. Izzie did a fantastic trail pattern in hand, and I was thrilled! Diego did.... ok. He was not doing the water box, and Nick knew to skip it before he got overly stressed out. He also decided brush was terrifying... because it was in an arena and not out in the field *facepalm* but they tried, and he didn't get the lowest score of the day.

Went out and tacked Izzie up. The trail pattern had no canter in it, so I did a nice, slow, methodical warm up at the walk and trot, making sure she'd back up, turn a 90 degree angle, and sidepass straight sideways. Went in hoping for the best, but figuring we'd lose it here. Last show I tried to back an "L" was not pretty, and the gate was even worse. WELL! She sure showed me. The "L" wasn't incredible, but she did it. I calmed her down and gave her confidence to tackle it. The water box was absolutely nothing and she went right through that. Got to the gate and just hoped she'd do well. It was a rope gate with a tiny ring on it (think maybe a bit bigger than a US half dollar coin) that you had to take off a hook and put back on the hook. She actually did pretty well with it, so I was thrilled. Last up was the bridge that she didn't even really look at. I came out cheering because we did the gate so well!

Last class was sport horse under saddle. She warmed up SOO well! I was thrilled! Had a super nice ride, even better than last weekend. Came in 2nd out of 4 to a horse I consistently lost to last weekend (who lives behind the vertical, yuck, but is big and moves big). I was still happy, so that's all that mattered.

Came home, tossed them outside, and came home to shower. We were invited to a wedding (that we didn't have to RSVP to) as well as a pig roast. Nick chose the pig roast, and I was ok with that. Didn't have to get dressed up haha!

Yesterday we sat around doing nothing. Nick's neck hurt, so he didn't feel like going anywhere. So instead I finished getting music on his ipod, so he's thrilled.

Now we have rain every day for the foreseeable future. Our Regional Championships are next weekend, and all my classes are outside. So this ought to be fun *sigh*

Just a couple pics 

Two good looking ponies



















The trail pattern for Saturday










And the score sheets. Each challenge was out of 10, and there aren't that many challenges. Ignore the ages too... idk why that is there. Izzie is 9, and I know Windy (Riah Abril) is in her teens.


----------



## Caledonian

@JCnGrace - I've the same problem with raspberries; I missed them over the winter and i've gone through a punnet this morning and i'm eyeing the second one as i type. German chocolate cake looks really good. I'd never heard of it before, but the pictures look yummy. It's always good to treat yourself occasionally. You must be a good baker. 


@TuyaGirl - That's great that you managed to ride Tuya again. You can always build up your time. Between two ears is always the best view!!

@PoptartShop - That's an unprofessional farrier! He can't get much repeat business if he treats owners and hooves that way. Good luck with the next one and have fun on your trail.


----------



## PoptartShop

@Tazzie I agree, most definitely, years of experience doesn't mean much at all, people can still do crappy jobs. Someone who has less experience might be better, that's for sure. My last farrier wasn't that old either & he was amazing. But the guy who I had was just horrible so I'm hoping this next one is just more experienced & more detailed.  Blah! Her feet are OK for now, but I'd never use him again. :lol: So hard to find a good farrier. So glad you had a great time at the show this weekend!!  Congratulations!!! You guys always kick butt! LOL I would've chosen the pig roast too - less dressing up to do & maybe even more fun haha. They are so cute eating! <3 

@Caledonian seriously, I was so mad. He probably doesn't have many clients. Ugh.
@JCnGrace thank you!  Mmm turkey sounds amazing...speaking of which, I just had a turkey sammich for lunch haha. A nap is definitely in order!


@TuyaGirl glad you finally got to ride.  What a good girl!!! I bet that felt amazing being back in the saddle.

I confess, the other farrier did contact me this weekend & I set up an appt. for the last week in July, so fingers crossed he is much much better...he's actually mutual friends with my OLD farrier, & he has a lottttt of pictures of his work (the other guy didn't) & I think he will be good. Hopefully!  Her feet are OK for now, she rides fine, even on the trail she was good, but I just can't risk using that other guy again...plus the flirtiness, big no-no.

I did have an amazing day on Saturday though. We went to FH finally & she was soooo good!!!! All by herself! <3

Some pictures. It was a beautiful day.


Supposed to storm at night ALL WEEK long. :sad: So not sure how much I'll get to ride this week, ugh. Happy Monday!


----------



## phantomhorse13

@*PoptartShop* : sorry to hear the new farrier was a flop. a two second trim AND flirty? umm, no! woohoo for getting out on trail - love FH!

@*BlindHorseEnthusiast4582* : I hope you can find something else to help you de-stress. horses are such good therapy..

@*JCnGrace* : no such thing as too many strawberries!

@*TuyaGirl* : woohoo for riding!! hope you will share pics of the new foal with us.

@*blue eyed pony* : you may need a saddle with a hoop tree.. saddle fitting is so frustrating!

@*Tazzie* : just reading your posts, I need a nap. I hope momma nature gives you a break next weekend.

@*Caledonian* : good to see you pop in - how goes life on that side of the pond?


Today, I got George out. Kestrel came, too. The whole story is in my journal.



















It's supposed to rain the rest of the week.. so no idea when I will get saddle time again.


----------



## blue eyed pony

@phantomhorse13 hoop trees generally suit the super round ones which is great until you have a horse that is wide AND high withered... I'm starting to think I need custom made but the problem is I don't have that kind of money.

I mean hell I can't even afford a brand new off the shelf synthetic, I have to buy second hand.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@blue eyed pony Maybe you can find a second-hand opportunity? Who knows, do some search.
@Tazzie I would have chosen the pig roast as well! No dressing up and I suppose less crowded 
Glad your boys did so much better! Diego has the water issue, but I am pretty sure he will overcome it quick.
I hope that the weather holds up for you next weekend!
And thank you! The person dealing with her hooves was actually me, lol, but she was really good

@Caledonian Hi! How have you been?
@PoptartShop I hope this new farrier is wayyy better than the flirty 2 second guy 
Aww, the trail is gorgeous!! And Promise really is proving to be a great mount, you must be really happy and proud!!
@phantomhorse13 The trails you ride at are quite 'versatile'. Lots of green, thick forest, or open fields. I like it  


Thank you everyone!! I was really happy and thankful for the ride 

Nothing out of the ordinary to tell... Weather is crappy, windy, cloudy, supposed to rain... 
Is it Friday yet??

Oh, and yes, I will try to get pictures of the filly, the one I got was just too far away, so add zoom and you see nothing, lol! Although I've been close enough, instead of taking pictures I was like 'Awwww'


----------



## JCnGrace

Better catch up before the rain gets here and makes my connection hit or miss.
@TuyaGirl, turkey contains L-Tryptophan which can make you sleepy.

Big YAY for riding Tuya! So glad she did well for you. Yes we need pics of the foal so we can oooh and aaah over it. And yay for Tuya being smart enough to not try to steal another mare's foal. Frecks couldn't be in the broodmare herd unless she had her own foal because she always tried her best to convince one she was it's mama and Gracie (Gamble, TJ and Flash's dam) would let her.

Crap, the rain is back so let's hope I can get this typed and posted before it gets heavy.
@blue eyed pony, you are just having the worse time of saddle fitting. Hope you figure out something soon. In the meantime start saving your pennies for a custom one. Just a question because I don't know. If you have a custom saddle made does it only fit your horse for the weight/muscle tone your horse was at the time of measuring? 
@Tazzie, Izzie is such a good sport, congrats! LOL on Nick being such a protective dad of his little girl. Pig roast sounds good, been a while since I've been to one. 
@Caledonian, good to see you (so to speak)! I love raspberry pie but can't bake an edible pie to save my life. Mom used to make incredible ones and she even tried making them and giving them to me for baking with cooking instructions. I get burnt crust on top and raw dough on the bottom no matter what. LOL

Work still keeping you busy? How is your dad doing? 
@PoptartShop, are looking forward to when BF gets himself and River experienced enough to join you on the trails? I can't remember, does your new place have an indoor arena? Has BF moved to the new place yet?
@phantomhorse13, all this rain is frustrating isn't it? Has your family got their crops in? My b-i-l got his initial planting done but can't get back in the fields to replant the washed out areas or get his weed spraying & fertilizing done.

I got nothing to report or confess. I got wet doing chores last night but I didn't melt. Kyle the cat must be scared of storms because at the first sound of thunder he disappears and won't even come out to get his share of canned food and he REALLY likes canned food. Takes after the dog I guess.


----------



## RegalCharm

Quote from @JCnGrace ( Mom used to make incredible ones and she even tried making them and giving them to me for baking with cooking instructions.* I get burnt crust on top and raw dough on the bottom* no matter what. LOL)

What position in the oven are you putting the oven rack in. They also make pie rings that you can buy that fit just around the outer edges of the top crust to prevent the crust from burning. (rural king sell these in different sizes) or use strips of foil to cover the top outer edges of the crusts.

The secret of pie dough is not to over work (knead) the dough and instead of using Crisco shortening , use lard and butter to mix with the flour.


----------



## PoptartShop

@JCnGrace yeah, that'd be nice. He's still just doing groundwork with her though. But no, he hasn't yet. :sad: I hope he does soon, but she has been getting constant forage 24/7 now & he's using the arenas so he is ok right now. But it would be easier if we both were at the same barn...oh well though. Not my horse, not my problem I guess lol right?! :lol: He hasn't taken riding lessons in months, so he's pretty behind on them. But like I said, I'm not forcing anything. My new place doesn't have an arena, I ride in either the pasture or there's a grassy area I can ride in which is like the size of an arena, so it works LOL. There's also a roundpen for groundwork I can use. I am gonna miss the indoor arena, but hey I have dealt without one before I can do it again haha. Awww! Poor kitty! I hate storms too!

@phantomhorse13 I am SO sick of this rain. :sad: Not sure if I'll get to ride this week either! Ugh.

@TuyaGirl yes please get pics of the cute filly! <3 & thank you!  I am pretty proud of her lately, she's starting to mature & really starting to get things. Still has her baby moments as she's only 6, LOL but we are getting there. I am hopeful we can do trails more often!

I confess, it sucks it's gonna rain like all week, because I wanted to ride this week to prepare for my lesson on Sunday, but oh well...ugh! :sad: If it holds off tonight, I'll at least do some groundwork with her so she's not just 'sitting' all week lol. :lol: Rain, rain, go away!


----------



## JCnGrace

@RegalCharm, I had the rack on whichever mom told me to have it on. I gave up trying to bake pies many years ago so don't remember exactly where I had it. I have tried the foil around the edges. The thing is I can make a tasty pot pie just not a dessert pie. Weird glitch on my part I reckon. LOL 
@PoptartShop, you're being smart by not forcing or egging him on. Did he lose a little confidence somewhere along the way? 

Friday is our only day in the foreseeable future that is supposed to be rain free. Hubby has it down for his yard mowing day but since the grass will be so wet it will still be a clumpy, nasty mess that the dog will drag into the house.

I confess that I am bored. Have a 1000 and 1 things I could do to relieve the boredom but nothing that sounds appealing. My no rain Friday chore might be to get the clippers out and tackle some bridle paths since their manes should be dry. I have to take scissors to the minis before using the clippers because especially Majik's mane dulls the blades in one use. He's got crazy long and thick locks any woman would give their eyeteeth for. And it only takes a couple of days for that nice, neat bridle path to look like an overgrown mohawk. LOL


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582

@TuyaGirl you at least have a horse to report about! Lol


----------



## PoptartShop

@JCnGrace yeah, he's getting better with it now though. I know he takes time. 
Omg he's so cute!! I'm jealous haha, so much hair! :lol:

I confess, last night we just played in the roundpen, before the rain started. Haven't used a roundpen with her in months. She did really well, and she actually joined up right away! :O LOL. She's so cute! Ignore her dirty blaze lol 

Nothing else to really confess. Gonna rain tonight...yay!


----------



## blue eyed pony

@JCnGrace - tell me about it D: 

Yes, custom saddles are made to fit the measurements you provide, which means if your horse's measurements change it won't fit without adjustments. 

I will never have the kind of money we're talking about for a full custom saddle, not while also trying to save for a wedding, but I'm considering getting a fitting done with trial saddles (my saddle fitter is also a Bates/Wintec dealer) and at least working out what will fit. Then from there I can look at ways to actually afford to buy it...


----------



## JCnGrace

@PoptartShop, it's good she's not forgetting her lessons!
@blue eyed pony, so do you also get whatever it is you need to adjust them with when you order the saddle or do you have to send it back? It all sounds so complicated. I have a saddle with full QH bars and another with semi so if one doesn't fit them the other will. With the current crew Cutter is the only one I have to use the one with the semi QH bars. The full rolls on him no matter how tight you get the cinch. 

Weatherman got it wrong as usual. Yesterday was overcast but dry until late afternoon. Today we got some sunshine! How nice it was to see it again. I didn't get bridle paths done though because I did yard work and cleaning up some flower beds. 

Rented the movie Mustang on PPV the other night. Lacked action for hubby's taste and I liked it OK for getting to look at the horses.


----------



## blue eyed pony

@JCnGrace I honestly have no idea. I've never had the money for full custom nor ever will I. I think some can be changed by a good saddle fitter though.

I confess I got a little bit carried away with this digital painting 








It was sort of a commission and sort of not? I'm not getting money for it but I AM getting something in trade.

This is only I think the second full background I've done so I'm a little torn about it but the painting's owner is happy with it so I guess so am I..


----------



## PoptartShop

@JCnGrace yes! I haven't done any roundpen work in forever so I was surprised!
How was the movie? Ugh, a lot of horse movies bother me because they act like horses make noise every two seconds. LOL.

I confess, I'm glad it's Friday...& also glad I'll FINALLY be able to ride tonight because, well, NO RAIN! :lol: Yay!! 

Lesson on Sunday, which I'm excited about.  Nothing else really to confess. Have a great weekend everyone!!! So busy at work today, unfortunately.


----------



## avjudge

JCnGrace said:


> Rented the movie Mustang on PPV the other night. Lacked action for hubby's taste and I liked it OK for getting to look at the horses.


I saw good reviews of Mustang in the mainstream press, then not so good from some horse people - but just saw it's now on Netflix streaming, so for free I plan to watch it!

The people who didn't like Mustang recommended the documentary "The Wild Horse Redemption" instead and so I got the DVD from Netflix a month or two ago and my husband and I enjoyed that.


----------



## TuyaGirl

Have a great weekend everyone!!


----------



## Tazzie

@PoptartShop, I hate that just anyone can call themselves a farrier. Mine has quite a few certifications as well as still learns. My old farrier flies out to a lot of different places to shoe and what not. He's just that good. But I do hope the call you have in will give you another good one!! Haha, yes. I was thankful I didn't have to get all dressed up after sweating to death at the show! I'm glad you had such a good ride on Saturday!! And yeah, I am so over the storms! I love your pics though! Yay about riding tonight!! About time! And you'll do great in your lesson!
@phantomhorse13, that's funny! I always feel like I need a nap after yours too! And fingers crossed. Right now it's clear for Regionals. So I'm hopeful. Downside is, is that Nick is grumpy since they could be cutting hay *sigh* can't win them all. His buddy may cut it, and I just may lose him on Saturday when my family is here. Which would stink, but... and I think we're all about to beat up Mother Nature at this point...
@TuyaGirl, WAY less crowded haha! And I hate dressing up lol I hope he does. At home he's ok for the most part... just random boxes of water in an arena are terrifying haha! I figured you were the one doing her hooves, but still glad she behaved! And so far, it's looking good. Can't wait to see the baby!
@JCnGrace, Izzie is definitely a good sport! She's grown up a lot this year, and I've honestly been able to say I'm fully enjoying riding her again. For a while it felt like a chore :/ Nick is VERY protective of her lol and the pig roast was fun! We hadn't been to one in a while either, so it was nice. And food was good! Poor kitty! And we can't seem to catch a break with the rain... I get the boredom though. I've had a million things to do, but never felt like doing any. Now I'll be in a time crunch. No one to blame but me! That is one hairy mini!! And we got some sun too!! It was blissful!


Well, like everyone else, it won't. stop. raining. We've been locking the ponies in the barn at night so I can give Izzie her allergy meds in the morning. Monday I couldn't cross and didn't have my muck boots (creek was high, but it'd go down enough for when Nick came through; so Nick gave her the meds). Tuesday it was ROARING. I could have been standing at the top of a waterfall. The water was banking against where I had to step down to cross. That was a giant NO! But Nick wouldn't be able to cross either. So, I parked at the bottom of his cousin's driveway, and hiked to the gate on the other side of the creek (they have a bridge that crosses the creek, so I crossed that with the car lol). Dosed Izzie and sent them on out. Wednesday again the creek was too high, but would be passable for Nick. So he did Wednesday. Creek was manageable yesterday and this morning. I'm just so over how bad the rain has been lately. And has Nick wanting his tractor sooner rather than later and put in a creek crossing of our own.

I've mostly been doing laundry and getting the house cleaned up. Have a lot to do and no motivation to do it! Nick has most of the electric wiring in the barn, so now we are almost ready for the inspection and then electric hookup! SO ready to have power in my barn!!

Rode last night, which was good. Diego was a distracted baby, but we got some good work out of him. Izzie worked on suppleness, which she enjoyed. She was superb though! Makes me excited for Regionals! Though now I'm covered in welts from the deer flies, UGH!

Tonight will be busy. Another nice night to ride. Nick has softball. And I have cleaning/packing horse stuff to do!

Nick and I got into a bit of a "tiff" (and the only reason I'm saying it here is that it was 100% my fault and I felt rotten after the fact). So, Nick has successfully talked me into waiting another year on our new trailer. Instead, he's buying his tractor with the PROMISE that he'll level out my riding arena and we will get the base set in to add the footing. Well, went to unpack the trailer from the last show (because I'm lazy...) to find EVERYTHING is soaking wet inside the dressing room. We lost a good hay bale too, which made me upset. He swore he'd fixed the major leaks... that proved otherwise. He came home and I let him have it about making me wait another year for a trailer when he can't even make that one stop leaking. He stormed off to mow the yard and I went in to fold laundry. Checked on him later... and he was working on my trailer to find where all the leaks were. I apologized of course since I knew I was being a witch. He said he understood why I was upset, so he was making sure it'd stop leaking for me.

This weekend we are going to work on my friend's bathroom (possibly the last weekend, finally), and then have a day at home on Sunday!! Will be cleaning and what not, but still. Next week is going to be pure madness though, and I'll apologize ahead of time because I'll be able to read, but zero time to respond. Monday will consist of finishing up any loose ends. Tuesday we are bathing ponies and hauling them and the camper down to the Kentucky Horse Park. Wednesday starts off the Regional pre-show (and is my birthday lol), Thursday is another pre-show day, and Friday is Regionals. Then Friday evening, my family is coming down to celebrate Sydney's birthday, which is why my house has to be clean BEFORE I leave. Monday will be used to pick up after the kids... but they won't be home really on Tuesday and Wednesday to make a mess lol

Anyway, pictures!!

Everyone, meet Jo (registered name to be determined still). Jo is named for my best friend's mom, who passed away last year. You all saw the baby pictures, and unfortunately I don't have new ones. But I'll be seeing her on Wednesday. These were taken at 3 days old, which I believe is one of the "3's" you judge babies on...




























Pictures of the massive, fast storm that blew in Wednesday. It was moving so fast the kids could see the clouds moving. They were in awe!





































Got my show pictures from our last big show! There were... zero good ones of Diego lol he was that bad haha!

Showing is always better when you have a friend <3 PS, Izzie is 15 hands on the nose. Panda is at least 17.2. He's a big, sweet boy.



















And Izzie was looking GOOD. Makes me happy to see her so happy in her work! And yes. Those bleachers are pressed right up against the wall of the arena.


----------



## Finalcanter

Confession for this week?

Work keeps me on an unpredictable schedule, but I have the money to at least make a 'once or twice a month' lesson without spending so much. This is what I wanted to do to ease myself back into riding and then take it from there....so why haven't I done anything? Maybe I've gotten so used to not riding that I surprisingly don't have the 'push' anymore. As I said earlier, maybe I need a trail ride first. Actually, it may possibly be nerves too. I mean I haven't been in the arena in nearly a year. I have no clue where my abilities are at anymore. 
Ha..it definitely is nerves as I'm getting butterflies just thinking about it. Never thought that would be a problem!


----------



## Captain Evil

I feel as though my entire horse life is shoveling manure and living vicariously through Horse Forum... the tiny bit that I can get on here. But at least I like both those things.

I am trying to get some hand-walking time in with Boojum as an attempt to get him in shape for riding in September. 

It has not gone well. 

My plan was to walk him down to our local farm where they have let me erect a round pen (thank you, @TuyaGirl, for giving me the courage to ask if I could :cheers and we I ended up walking backwards the entire way, both directions, to keep him from climbing all over me, skittering out into the road, grabbing every scrap of foliage he could, and rearing. We did better on the way home, although I still went backwards. But at least we did it!

Mostly I am at work... and here are some pics. (I hope: Tazzie's pics did not show up on my HF!)

On the way to work...

Snapping Turtle laying eggs:









Turkeys being Dinosauric:







.








Such a magnificently prehistoric looking bird!

And from work, a baby scallop - the black dots are eyes:







(this pic for scale)








...and the mouth and teeth of a sea urchin:










I would post a picture of my horse, but if you look outside your window at a random clump of mud, you've seen him!


----------



## JCnGrace

@blue eyed pony, you have more artistic talent in your little finger than I do in my whole body. I can't even make a stick figure look like anything recognizable.

@PoptartShop, what you mean Promise doesn't constantly scream, neigh, wicker or snort? Who knew? LOL (I hope you know I'm joking) The movie was ok but nothing to write home about. I can mostly watch horse movies as long as they don't make too many ridiculous errors. My pet peeve in movies is seeing a herd of feral mustangs running on the range with shoes on.

@avjudge, don't have Netflix but will keep an eye out for that movie. Thanks for the heads up!

@TuyaGirl, you too! Hope you get to ride Tuya again this weekend!

@Tazzie, your pictures aren't showing for me either. I'm sorry you and Nick had a tiff but it happens. Hubby and I have a couple a year but some of our friends seem to fight constantly so we're thankful ours don't happen too often. I get aggravated with him more often than that and he does with me too but I vent on here or to a friend and he vents to a friend instead of turning it into an argument with each other. Makes for more harmonious living. LOL Sometimes it's just hard and frustrating to wait for the things we want most.

So have you done your shopping and decided what all you want in your trailer? 

@Finalcanter, in the original post of this thread I confessed that it had been a year for me too. I have faith that once you get on your abilities will come back to you pretty quickly. 

@CaptainEvil, I so hear you about your horse time being spent dealing with manure. If we could only put a cork in it, right? LOL Great pictures! And speaking of your horse looking like a clump of mud...

After looking at mud encrusted matted manes today decided no way was I taking the clippers to them so instead got the comb out and started in. Of course the detangler is still in the garage instead of the barn so I only tackled the least worst of them and got Cutter, TJ and Flash tangle and mud free. Should have gone ahead and clipped those 3 because by the time I get the others to that point I'll have to start over on those 3. LOL The skies were starting to grumble though and I still needed to hit the mini's barn so I didn't. Ended up being a false alarm because we never did get any rain out of those particular storm clouds.


----------



## blue eyed pony

@JCnGrace - thank you! <3 

It's not so much talent as hard work though, I've been drawing since I could hold a crayon so we're talking over 20 years of practice. You CAN learn to draw well if you want to, most people just don't have the all-consuming drive and that's okay!


----------



## TuyaGirl

@blue eyed pony oh wow, such beatiful artwork! You are very talented 

@PoptartShop I hope you had a great lesson!

@Tazzie yup, I liked your post but no pictures that I can see.
Gosh you must be so tired of the rain. And who never had a witch moment before? At least you apologized, sometimes my pride won't let me 

@Finalcanter I get you. But once you get there all will come easily, and you will enjoy it 

@JCnGrace poor cat. Surprisingly not the first time I've heard of cats being scared of storms. 
Well at least it's a start on the thick manes issue. Hope they don't revert before you clip them.

@Captain Evil You are welcome!! Well, at least you got him there and back, and you both survived 

Nothing relevant hapenned this weekend. No one at the barn yesterday, keys to tack room in unknown location - which got me a little upset, no one around = no riding, but I had hooves to take care of (flare area starting to chip) and no access to the rasp. 
I had to come back earlier, so waited a little bit and then it made no sense to bother calling BO. I also had the month money for him, so will have to remind him to warn me when he chances places.
Today was raining so I didn't even go there. 
Tuya was fine, but is now scared to death from momma horse, poor girl.

You asked so you shall receive


----------



## JCnGrace

How cute @TuyaGirl! What a bummer about your Saturday because if I remember right it's pretty far from where you live. Maybe suggest to the BO that he either give you a key or keep one hidden in a certain spot.


----------



## avjudge

JCnGrace said:


> @avjudge, don't have Netflix but will keep an eye out for that movie. Thanks for the heads up!


Grrr, the "Mustang" on Netflix Streaming is something completely different - just discovered that last night when I scrolled through my queue! But the recommendation for "Wild Horse Redemption" still stands - though unfortunately I don't think _anyone_ is streaming it, it's just on DVD. (That's true of so many things that I think I'd drop streaming before my DVD subscription. Just out of step with the times, I guess.)


----------



## TuyaGirl

@JCnGrace yes, it's a 30 minute drive to get to the barn.
That's exactly the norm, BO leaves the keys hidden somewhere, but I know the location. Lately he has been changing places more often due to some family issues going on, but he used to make sure I was warned about it.
Well not this time :-(


----------



## Finalcanter

blue eyed pony said:


> @JCnGrace - thank you! <3
> 
> It's not so much talent as hard work though, I've been drawing since I could hold a crayon so we're talking over 20 years of practice. You CAN learn to draw well if you want to, most people just don't have the all-consuming drive and that's okay!


Agreed with this! 
I don't usually draw horses but I can, although I'm fond of backgrounds and my own 'inner/other world' (which sadly doesn't include lots of horses..). They exist, but I have no real interest in drawing them most days. 

on the topic of hoof-y critters...not a horse but a critter with hooves no less.
The full image has his companion, but I figured I'd crop it because this guy looks more....'earthy'. I don't know how many of you like 'creatures/creature design'. He looks like a goat but his female counterpart (not shown) looks a lot more like a deer!
(the quality seems to be a little lower here..*shrugs*)


----------



## PoptartShop

@Tazzie gosh I hate the rain!  So annoying. It rained like all last week here too. Couldn't ride at all. But yay! Soon you'll finally have power in the barn!!  At least you got some chores done, although I know you'd rather be riding haha. :lol: That sucks about the trailer. I don't blame you for being upset about it. :sad: That's good he made amends & was working on it though. But still, I know that's annoying having to wait! Ugh. Not sure why the pictures aren't showing up. But I did see them on FB, you guys looked amazing!! <3 Amazing job!!! & Panda is so handsome!

@JCnGrace LOL right? :lol: Like I had no idea they had SHOES in the wild hahahaha. Yay for getting all that mud out! Well I'm glad you didn't get more rain...I am so over the rain!  

@TuyaGirl thank you  Ugh, hopefully next time he tells you exactly where they are!  Omg, such cute pictures though, look at that sweet baby!

@Finalcanter I think you will get it back eventually. Once you are in there getting lessons. A trail would be nice too though. It will come back...when I first started riding again after college, it came back within my first & second lesson! 

@Captain Evil Hey, you did it, that's all that matters. Just keep at it, he will get better!  Omg the turtle is so cute! & I love the pictures of the turkeys & scallops, wow. Beautiful. So cool how you get such amazing close-ups! 

I confess, our lesson yesterday went very well.   Lots to work on! Promise is improving a lot. Although, I plan on just doing some groundwork with her tonight, because lately she's been a bit rude on the ground. Like, she tried to plow into my trainer yesterday when I was getting on. So...yup, we need to revisit some things. Sometimes she needs reminders. :lol:


----------



## JCnGrace

LOL, @avjudge, we still have a VCR. Our VCR does have a DVD player on it too but neither of us can ever remember how to use it. Streaming not an option because we are on satellite and have limited usage. 

@TuyaGirl, well 30 minutes isn't as bad as I was thinking but I guess it depends on what you're used to. Still aggravating to take the time to go only to find you have no access to anything you need.

@Finalcanter, I have a great niece that has a passion for drawing cartoons preferably of the fantasy creature type. She'll have to be an illustrator (if she goes into that line of work) though because she doesn't like the writing part.

@PoptartShop, oh we've been getting the rain in spades those particular clouds just didn't produce any. Today I walked through the backyard to throw some garbage over the fence and squished all the way. That's pretty bad when the yard slopes down into a ravine so doesn't normally hold water.

Glad you enjoyed your lesson. Aaaw, let's give Promise the benefit of the doubt and say the trainer was standing too close when you got on. LOL 

Nothing to report here except another rainy day. It did clear up late afternoon but then started sprinkling again around 10:00 pm but right now dry again. Dog is taking advantage of a no rain potty break. Dingbat horses wanted sprayed while I was filling their water trough when you'd think they'd be sick of being wet by now. Of course if it's raining they are usually hiding in the barn.


----------



## blue eyed pony

@TuyaGirl - thank you  
@Finalcanter - I love your work, I'd die to be able to do backgrounds as well as you <3


----------



## carshon

I must confess I am a little bummed. I have been experiencing hip and low back pain for over a year. I have spent a lot of money on a Chiropractor and been doing Yoga and various stretching moves to help. Chiro finally said - you need to see an MD because your hips are aligned and staying aligned. I went to my family Dr yesterday and had X-rays on both hips. I have moderate to severe arthritis in both hips - so much so he is referring me to an orthopedic surgeon to see what next steps should be to improve my range of motion. I will be 49 yrs old in a couple of weeks and they were a little surprised at how degenerated my hips are. I am hoping to have some non -invasive options offered and that these make riding more comfortable as it has become somewhat painful to ride for any real length of time.

Just not the news I was hoping for.


----------



## Tazzie

@CAPtian Evil, sounds like someone is full of himself!! My pictures is an issue on my end, so I see yours! I always love your pictures!!
@JCnGrace, it's on my end! I have Alicia helping me fix it  thought it was fixed, but now work is saying "NO!" so that's fun haha! We used to fight a lot more, but it's been drastically reduced since we've gotten better with communication. I was just grumpy and stressed and wasn't perceptive to him having had a bad day. It's all sorted AND we think he finally got my trailer to stop leaking. So that's nice. We do get annoyed with each other off and on. I vent to my best friend, who usually tells me I'm being dumb (it's why he's stuck around lol he's my common sense and the only person willing to tell me when I'm being incredibly dumb before Nick came around; and yes, Nick does know my best friend is a guy and I vent to him.... my best friend is also married to a wonderful guy, SO!). As for the trailer, yes. We want a 3-4 horse slant load (leaning toward 3 now and then getting a small bumper pull for our local type shows/light trail riding) with a rear, totally collapsible tack. The trailer HAS to have a ramp, and it's going to double as the toy hauler. Nick originally wanted just a dressing room, but I've been pushing for living quarters. I think I've won that battle, but it's at the sacrifice of having it be a 3 instead of a 4 horse. I'm really liking the Adam trailers, especially after chatting with them at Equine Affaire. Just have to decide on all of it still. Though now I have nearly two years to figure that out since the tractor is coming first. Haha, at least the three were mud and tangle free for a bit!
@TuyaGirl, it's on this end! But you saw them on Facebook  yeah, I've long since learn to apologize to him when I'm being that way. And heck, I told my best friend what happened after the fact, so there was that lol and yes, we are exhausted from the rain... sucks the tack room was locked and you couldn't tend to Tuya's feet! And awwww, baby!!!! I hope he lets you know where the key is, or gives you one. I feel like you're a very trustworthy person who could be safe to give the key to.
@PoptartShop, yeah, the rain is getting SOO old! And yes! I sure hope so!! Yeah, I'm annoyed, but it seems to be good now. Fingers crossed of course... and thank you! Yes, Panda is one hunky dude <3 I'm glad the lesson went well! And I hope the ground work went well too! You guys look great!
@carshon, I'm so sorry to hear that  I hope you find out a good plan of action so you'll start feeling better!


Well, I ride Friday. And both were fantastic! Diego was just all about working and I was pleased! Izzie is feeling better and better the more work she's been getting. The dressage suppling work we did the night before paid off in a much nicer trot. One Nick was like "that's the nicest trot I've seen on her!" I told him I felt like we'd found our Nationals working trot 

Saturday we worked on my best friend's bathroom. Aside from a few minor electric things to finish (hanging a couple more lights), it's pretty much done. So everyone is happy there!

Sunday we cleaned the house and got stuff ready for the show. I did a massive amount of laundry, but it's all pretty much done! YAY! Brought all my tack home Sunday night too so I could clean.

Yesterday was folding laundry and cleaning tack. Got the tack done and in the trailer, and packed mine and the kid's bags for the horse show/camping this week. Yay! It POURED here yesterday. Like, torrential downpour. Washed a good bit of our driveway out, blah!

Tonight we are bathing ponies and bringing them to the horse park for the show. Nick is setting up the camper and then heading home. He'll be coming down tomorrow after work. I show tomorrow morning, but my best friend's dad is coming to help me. Originally I was just going to do trail in hand, but deciding to try under saddle here too. We shall see! Then off to see Jo!

Thursday is the preshow sport horse classes, and then Friday is regional classes. I'm going to add at least one trail class to my regional show since, well, I think Izzie could earn some roses in it. So I want to give it a try!

Friday night my family comes down to celebrate Sydney's birthday, and now the kids are leaving with them on Sunday for two weeks! They are going to go and take swimming lessons where I learned how to swim 

And I'm doing attachments to the photos until I can get it worked out  these were what I posted. The baby is Jo at three days old. Then storm pictures that rolled in Wednesday night. Then Izzie and Panda at Medallion


----------



## Tazzie

Sorry for the double post... it wouldn't let me add the two of Izzie and Panda together lol


----------



## TuyaGirl

@Finalcanter I really like it! The tones, everything! Why would you crop it for us?
@PoptartShop maybe Promise had an unbalanced moment there, no? Glad all went well though!
@JCnGrace Well, since I work Lisbon, it's like 1 hour to get home via bus and then 30 minute by car from where I live, which makes impossible to even think of going to the barn during the week, as I arrive home by 7 / 7.30 pm. Maybe you remembered me saying this a while ago  On weekends it's a 30 minute drive, that I actually enjoy because I scream my lungs out on the way there listenning to music. Helps me to release the stress, lol!
Rainy and sticky in here. Just awful weird weather!
@carshon I am sorry about the not so good news. Maybe some really good options out there to help you from now on, that the problem is found.
@Tazzie Well I tell my friends I was a witch too, and that felt bad and bla bla bla, but sometimes I don't apologize to the right person still. Oh well, does not happen that much anyway... But should not happen at all, right? 
Beautiful stormy pictures!! Gosh that place is so pretty and green! And the baby? So fluffy I want to hug!! Stunning shots! 
And of you and Izzie as well. You were so focused! 
Lol Panda is such a big boy! Cute pictures!
I get tired just to read your agenda  I hope all goes well and have lots and lots of fun!

And me? Ta-da! Nothing! Same old slow life. Weather is warm and sticky, with some rain added to the mix. I feel sleepy and lazy. 

But I have been wondering about Tuya's panick to be with the momma horse. She came inside the run-in area with me(that has the mangue and the water through), like I was a protection for her, and drank water like she had been thirsty for a whole week. Then kept coming back inside for hay (I was outside by then, but close), but she flies out of there as if she had seen the devil itself when the momma aproaches to come in. On the other hand she has shade there, and with her head shaking issue when it's hot, I think it's better to stay there anyway, although you can tell she is not comfortable. Maybe with time things will fall into place.


----------



## PoptartShop

@Tazzie sounds like you got a lot done! Sheesh, I'm tired just reading it haha. :lol: I am so excited for you guys, the show will be a blast!!  I know you'll miss the kiddos, it'll be so quiet without them. That's so cute she's gonna get swimming lessons at the same place you learned to swim. Awww!! I love the pictures.  Baby Jo is so adorable!!! Just precious. Omg, Panda makes Izzie look so tiny! He's huge! Whew! You guys look amazing. Look at Izzie go!! <3 Amazing pictures!! Can't wait to see pics from THIS weekend's show.  You will do great as always! So glad Diego is doing well too. <3
@JCnGrace LOL yeah yeah, she tried again to step on me yesterday & I really had to make her work! That is funny they wanted the hose haha. Sure they enjoyed that. Rain rain go away! 
@TuyaGirl she was being pushy, lately she's been like that on the ground. But we worked at it yesterday & she got the message lol. Rain makes me feel lazy too! I think in time it'll be okay with the momma horse. She definitely feels intimidated, awww Tuya! It'll get better each day, they will figure it out. 
@carshon I'm so sorry. :sad: I hope you get relief soon, and figure out some options. Want you feeling better! :hug: 

I confess, it's super humid outside...I can deal with heat, but humidity is a pain...going up to 94F this week :O Sheesh! Messy bun all week long LOL, my hair gets so frizzy in the humidity!


----------



## JCnGrace

@carshon, so sorry to hear you're having to deal with that. Hip replacement made hubby feel much better but maybe you won't be there yet and will be able to get by with cortisone shots for a while. 
@Tazzie, baby Jo makes me want to have grabby hands! And lordy how tall is Panda? 

LQ trailer is the way to go if you can. Look at lots of floor plans and get what you want. My best advice would be to go 8' wide. That extra foot makes all the difference for the horses and the living quarters. Keeping in mind that it's been a long time since I've trailer shopped with the intent to buy (have window shopped LOL), 3 horse trailers are more in demand but you can find like new used 4 horse trailers and save some money. We bought ours used (4 horse Sooner with full living quarters, 2 or 3 years old) and it didn't look like a horse had ever been in it. The lq had one scratch on the linoleum floor but otherwise looked brand new. It was right around $15,000.00 cheaper for a similar new one and that was through a dealer. However it was a trusted dealer that we had bought from before and we had done enough homework to know he was giving us a really good deal. If you keep your eyes and ears open you'll occasionally come across one from a private seller and can get a better deal, especially if it's a situation where they need to sell it fast. 

Have fun and good luck at your show and HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!
@TuyaGirl, yes, it probably was when you said something about it being too far to go from work. 

Right now the mare is probably really protective of her foal and keeping Tuya at a distance. Give her a couple of months and she'll be ready to turn that foal over to a babysitter (Tuya) when she wants some R & R (rest and relaxation). Poor Este always got all the foals pawned off on her to watch over but the other mares never returned the favor by giving her a break from hers. LOL
@PoptartShop, I didn't hear any forecast today but the last I heard we're supposed to have another rainy week. I hope if we have to deal with rain it at least keeps the temperature down some because 94 = YUCK!

We actually had a nice day today and I got the dog's nails trimmed plus 7 of the horses now have bridle paths! Still got the minis to do. Here's how that went...

There is an outlet right in the herd of 5's section of the barn so I plug in the clippers and TJ is standing there waiting. Cloud comes and crowds him out of the way before I even get started (I can hear her saying, "TJ you always think you have to go first I want to go first this time!") so I go ahead and start on her. Before I finish Flash comes and crowds her out saying, "Do me now!". While I'm clipping him I run out of cord, turn around to see if it's hung up on something only to find Gamble standing there with half the cord in his mouth. Take the cord away from him and give him a lecture on the dangers of chewing on an electrical cord. Cutter is at my back poking me with his nose because he thinks he's been forgotten. Remove cord from Gamble's mouth AGAIN and finish up Flash. Get Gamble done, then Cutter and finish up Cloud. TJ is off pouting because he didn't get to go first so hide clippers and cord from Gamble to go get him. That herd done but by then I'm kinda wishing I had longer legs or shorter horses because my toes are hurting from having to stand tippy toed. LOL

Frecks and Thunder were much easier because they don't have a handy outlet so I have to put halters on them and bring them out of their lot to the front of the barn which means I only have to deal with them one at a time.


----------



## PoptartShop

@Tazzie happy birthday!!!!!!!  Have an amazing day!!
@JCnGrace Yay! I need to neaten Promise's bridle path up. I've been lazy & it grew back a bit lol so it looks funny. :lol: Omg Gamble!!! LOL what is so appealing about a cord?! :lol: So funny they are haha, I love your herd shenanigans. I have to stand on my tippy toes too when I do Promise's bridle path lol. It's a struggle being short! Glad you got it done though even though it was a struggle haha.

I confess, my boss is on vacation & he's actually emailing me MORE than he would while he's here...like can't you just enjoy your vacation?! LOL


----------



## Finalcanter

So...confession time...guess who booked a lesson tomorrow after being out of the saddle for nearly a year?? I guess when I realized my nerves from a few days ago (..yesterday?..), I wanted to nip that in the butt.

@TuyaGirl 

heh sorry, I just assumed no one would want to be bothered looking at a burgundy-yellowish deer creature...since this is horse forum (I know, bad assumptions lol). So here's a link to the full picture -here-

@Blueeyedpony

Thank you! Honestly a few years back I hated doing backgrounds with a passion. Can't tell you what changed, but I'm glad things have changed. I find it relaxing now. 

@JCnGrace

That's wonderful!I hope she finds people who appreciate her talent.


----------



## phantomhorse13

@*blue eyed pony* : didn't you say you were having issues with the adjustable gullet saddles fitting? so frustrating. your artwork is lovely!

@*PoptartShop* : glad your lesson went well! hope the groundwork manners lessons go smoothly.

@*JCnGrace* : I got a good chuckle over your brushing/clipping saga. glad they all eventually got done, plus the dogs nails!

@*Tazzie* : hope you were able to get your hay - crazy weather for sure. yay for pics showing up on the second try! do you have plans for your two week vacation from the kids? good luck trailer shopping.

@*Finalcanter* : woohoo for booking the lesson! very nice artwork.

@*Captain Evil* : your walk sounds very.. active! hopefully it won't be as exciting as it happens more often.. love your pics as always (though I may have nightmares about scallop eyes now)!

@*TuyaGirl* : lost keys messing up your horse time - ugh! love the pics of the foal.

@*carshon* : so very sorry to hear about your hips, but hoping that someone will be able to find something to make you more comfortable.


We had a busy but good weekend. DH and I went to the shore Thursday evening to spend the weekend with my parents. A couple days of this sure makes you feel better (and DH especially needed the break from work):










Yesterday, I got Phin out for a mosey with Kestrel. The whole story is in my journal. 



















Today, the ground was finally dry enough to be able to ride around Alimar! I took George out with Kestrel for a leg stretch to start.










Then I ponied Link for the first time!


----------



## JCnGrace

@PoptartShop, I hope your boss turned the AC back on before he left! They changed the forecast and we're not getting rain every day after all. We went to town tonight and everyone was making hay while the sun is shining, literally. The worst thing about being short and trimming the horse is all the hair that falls on you. LOL It was shower time immediately upon getting in the house, it was making me itchy.
@Finalcanter, good on you for scheduling that lesson! Butt in the saddle will make you wonder what you were nervous about.
@phantomhorse13, that beach looks pretty good about right now! I was watching a show the other day about a mine in PA that grows ice from the ground up during the summer and it melts in the winter. I had never heard of it so it was pretty interesting. 

I could avoid all the pony drama at clipping time by doing Gamble's herd the same way I do Frecks and Thunder by putting halters on and taking them out to trim but then I wouldn't have a funny story to tell you guys. Plus it amuses me too. LOL It all goes back to that abuse thing and them being SOOOO starved for attention that they'll jockey for position to get a haircut, hoof trim from the farrier (except Cloud) or shots from the vet (except Flash). :rofl:

Oh I watched a movie last night I had never seen before called The Littlest Horse Thieves. Older movie made in the 70's about ponies working in a coal mine in England getting replaced with machinery and going to send the ponies to slaughter and 3 kids trying to hide them. The main pony in the story was a red & white pinto pony named Flash. That coincidence probably made the movie sadder to me than it really was.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@PoptartShop Aww thank you. I hope so. Glad you gave Promise a reminder and it seemed to work. She is a smart girl, so will figure quick it did her no good to misbehave 
Join the crazy humidity club! I've been wearing my hair tied too, as it is straight-ish but gets really weird on these days. 
Ugh on your boss, just enjoy vacation and leave me alone, right?
@Finalcanter I absolutely loved the whole thing, and the burgundy-yellowish deer creature  It has quite catchy looks. Thank you very much. 
Then let us know how the lesson went and how you felt. I bet that once you sit on the saddle all nerves will be gone. Just enjoy the moment 
@phantomhorse13 Wow, such white sand! Ours is much more yellow  I bet such weekend felt really good, and you came back revitalized.
@JCnGrace Lol! Oh my... Not a peaceful second around your herd. Gamble chewing electrical cord? Silly boy! It's really cute how they look like kids - 'me first, me first!!' 
Once I saw a similar movie about the US army´s horses being replaced by vehicles, and how some soldiers brought them across Canada's boarder to save them. I think it was based on real facts. When Harrison Ford (I think) had to shoot a few because they were delaying the others, including his own, I might, or not, have cried. A lot, lol
I hope that things settle quick with Tuya, I didn't actually know that mares can handle their babies to other mares once they grow older

Just came for replying, as things may get harder at work
Have a nice day everyone!!


----------



## carshon

I confess - I feel like a new person! just took my second day of a steroid for inflammation in my hips - after the first round yesterday I felt a marked difference - so much so my family even commented that I looked like I was walking different. We have another Poker Run to ride this weekend and I am finally excited to get in the saddle and ride with hopefully no pain! Sadly, since it is a steroid I only have a weeks worth of pills - but the difference is remarkable. 

I also confessed we started baling hay yesterday - and of course it had its ups and downs. Our hay is a month past prime due to the weather so the wind rows are huge and a little stemmy (read tough) and the baler kept jamming. We decided to leave the second small field and rake it again today to see if we can get it to dry just a little more. It is supposed to be in the low 90's today with rain tonight so we need to get this hay out of the field and in the barn ASAP. We opted for large 4 x 6 Ft bales for the first cutting since it is not the greatest hay. Just like last years first cutting. But the horses are eating last years (because they have to) so they will have to eat this years too.


----------



## JCnGrace

I don't think I've seen that one before @TuyaGirl so I'll have to keep a lookout. Isn't it funny about crying at movies or books? I rarely cry about real life. LOL
@carshon that is great news! I am so happy that you found something that helped quickly. I'm with you about this first cutting, mine are going to have to eat it even if they don't like it. Except the minis, they have me fooled into believing they can't chew tough hay. LOL


----------



## TuyaGirl

@JCnGrace I think it's called in pursuit of honor and it's not Kevin Costner but Don Johnson. 
I cry a lot in real life as well 
@carshon such wonderful news!! See? I knew something would be done to help you soon


----------



## PoptartShop

@TuyaGirl Yeah she was a perfect angel last night! LOL.  So it didn't take much haha. Seriously...yesterday he said he'd turn his phone off until 4pm...so I did end up getting stuff done without him bugging! I hope you have a great weekend!!! 

@Finalcanter yay!!! I hope you have a great lesson!! 
@JCnGrace wow, aw I'm sure you definitely shed some tears watching that. :sad: I cry so easily when it comes to movies.

@phantomhorse13 ah the beach looks so nice! Good to see you relaxing! 
I love that color on Link!!! 

@carshon so happy to hear that!  I am so glad you are starting to get some relief & feeling better. 

I confess, it was hot yesterday (even hotter today...93F then tomorrow 94F)! 
But, by the time I got to the barn, it cooled down a bit. THAT'S NOT SWEAT, IT'S WATER btw. You can see some sweat marks of course still (it was so hot she didn't take long to dry), lol but as she dried they went away. So, I rode. Promise did really well. I also hosed her off afterwards cause she did work up a sweat.

LOL she looks so sleepy! :lol: She has a tiny tiny bit of sunburn on her nose, I forgot to apply it the other day & it's been hot. But I put more on yesterday. She was in the run-in yesterday when I got to the barn cause she wanted some shade. 

Not doing too much this weekend...tomorrow I'm gonna ride EARLY, to beat the heat. Then probably gonna swim at my parent's house all day. Nothing better to do. Have a great weekend everyone!!!


----------



## carshon

I confess our hay making is jinxed this first cutting - nothing but problems. Last field was supposed to be baled yesterday and baler broke down. Today is cloudy and overcast with a heavy dew and I called a different person to bale and he got here and it is too wet to bale and is clogging his baler. So we are going to ted it again to hopefully dry out and try to bale again tomorrow or Sunday - that is if the pop up rain storms will stay away!. I need this hay and I need it to be dry!


----------



## HollyHolly

I had a back injury about a year ago and have been afraid to get back up in the saddle. Almost every day I walk my horses, brush them, talk to them, help my grandkids get up and ride but I am just afraid to get back up in the saddle myself. My Dr. said that he thinks it would ok and to take it slow, but I still have a fear.

I'm afraid it will start hurting once I put my foot in the stirrup and try to swing my leg over, much less riding slowly, etc. Is this an unreasonable fear?


----------



## JCnGrace

@TuyaGirl, mom and oldest sis saw Don Johnson walking through a casino in Vegas and they chased him down for his autograph, poor guy! LOL
@carshon, haying is such a nerve racking thing. I hope you are able to get it dry and baled. We have enough pasture land that we should do our own hay but hubby's nerves can't take it so we buy it and let a farmer down the road cut Thunder and Freck's pasture for hay for himself. Crazy, I know but no one around here is willing to do hay on shares and it keeps hubs from having to mow it. 
@HollyHolly, welcome to forum and thread! Not an unreasonable fear at all. Since you have your doctor's ok what about just trying? Go slow with the getting on process, have someone holding your horse if that would make you feel better and if at any point you feel a twinge stop. Maybe stand on something tall enough that is a firm surface and all you have to do is swing your right leg over while your left foot is still firmly planted on the stationary object. That way it would be easy to abort the effort. I'm thinking the tailgate of a truck should be about the perfect height of course depending on your horse's size.


----------



## JCnGrace

Forgot my own confession. I may or may not have gotten after first Cloud and then Gamble today for doing their best to make my job harder than it already was. Maybe the miserable heat was making me cranky. LOL


----------



## JCnGrace

Also missed a reply to @PoptartShop, I think I'm losing my mind.

I'm going with you to hang out at the pool! LOL My friend delayed opening hers because of the recent chilly temps so now that the heat wave has hit...no water. 

Do you get the 4th off next week making it a 4 day week? 

In the picture where you've hosed down Promise she's poppin' some serious chest and shoulder muscles. Looks good!


----------



## blue eyed pony

I've gotten a bit behind!!
@phantomhorse13 she was happy enough in a wintec 500 AP, but the jump version doesn't fit. None of the Wintec jumps work. My Tekna jump doesn't fit at ALL so that's disappointing.

I'm going to have to have my saddle fitter bring some demo saddles and do a trial fitting. Sooner or later we'll work out exactly what fits and then once that's figured out, I'll work out how to pay for it.

Things are looking okay from a job prospects perspective though so maybe... just maybe... my finances may be about to improve. We will see. I've had a few interviews.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I confess that I have been super busy! On top of working I have been working on my photography skills with my friends being models for me!


----------



## blue eyed pony

I confess this weekend has been less artistically productive than I intended... however, I bought a new desk (SUPER cheap second hand) and my horse is absolutely working the house down!!

She's a little leaner than I really want her but she's much closer to looking decent this winter...


----------



## JCnGrace

@Rainaisabelle, enjoy your photography!
@blue eyed pony, good luck in your search for employment! From the looks of your pictures you must be getting rain in Australia finally, YAY! Ikora is looking very fit! 

I confess that although I do not like the neighbor across the road from our barn I kinda felt sorry for him tonight. He put too many irons in the fire this weekend and got as far as getting his hay raked yesterday but then stopped to combine his wheat yesterday evening and then baled straw today so when the rain started both the straw which was baled but still in the field and raked but unbaled hay got poured on. 

Gamble's herd enjoyed a good spraying down today which made Frecks & Thunder jealous. I guess they forgot they got their hosing down yesterday while the other herd didn't. Cutter is a water hog which got him into trouble multiple times. I'd get on him for pushing on the fence and the other horses would get after him for trying to barge his way between them and the spray. LOL I keep thinking one of these days I'm going to take the sprinkler to the barn and sit it out in their corral and see how just how long before they get tired of standing under it because I usually get tired of spraying long before they get tired of being sprayed. In fact that might be a good way to keep them out of the way while I'm trying to clean the barn. The only problem with this plan is figuring out a way to keep them from stepping all over the hose and destroying it.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@PoptartShop Awww, sleepy Promise is so cute!! She was so relaxed. The heat must help to feel lazy too.
What's with everyone dying with high temperatures and in here being so chill? I would like some Summertime as well, thank you! Lol!
Enjoy the swimming pool!
@JCnGrace We all have those days, right? And with the horses getting on your nerve that's the perfect excuse 
When you mentioned how much your horses love to be sprayed on, I thought immediately of a sprinkler. Didn't remember the hose part, lol!
I agree, poor neighbour, straw / hay poured on is no fun.
@carshon I hope you manage to get your dry hay 
@HollyHolly Hi! I assume it's not fear of getting back on the saddle, like fear of your horse, but fear that you may hurt yourself? Well I suppose you have to try, that's the only way to find out. Ask for help to get on if needed, a mounting block would be nice, or take JCnGrace's suggestions. Start slowly and increase the time you ride. Good luck!
@blue eyed pony I will be rooting for you!! Best of luck! 
Ikora has lots of muscle! 
@Rainaisabelle I hope one day you can share some photos with us 


Nothing really out of the ordinary routine to confess.
I really would like to know where did Summer went this year. Because most days I have to wear long sleeves!! I mean, it's not that I like to be burned alive like some parts of Europe right now, but come on!!! And the main culprit is this awful crazy wind that won't leave us alone.
Riding was totally out of question. I would not put Tuya (and me) through such misery. Everything was flying around, I spent the whole time with my eyes full of dirt. With sunglasses on. So I dedicated myself to fix her hooves. The flare is breaking off, and feels quite 'flaky' when coming off with the rasp. I really enjoyed rounding those edges, especially since Tuya was being just perfect. She kept doing that deep sniffing on my hair that I used to be affraid of, lol! And was very relaxed the whole time. I also lunged her for a couple minutes, just to confirm she is ok - Silly me gets affraid to find her lame every single weekend. She is fine 
She is also getting along better with the momma horse. Herd hierarchy atm is - Black mare, Tuya, then last the palomino mare. But soon they will all be mixed together in one single herd and have access to the whole area.
BO didn't even know that the tack room key was out of place last weekend - of course I had to bring the subject up. He was actually quite mad about it, and I could tell he was not faking that, apparently his son took it with him. I hope it does not happen again.

Have a great Monday everyone!!


----------



## Finalcanter

confession #1: (I am copy-pasting this to my journal, no sense rewriting it)

So my first lesson was on the hottest day of the week and I was pouring sweat. But I was so happy- I missed a lot about horses and the barn (this was a different place I went to than my usual barn). I'm still sore as heck, and my balance was horrific (I should've put my stirrups longer though I didn't seem to notice until I saw some interesting chair seat in the pics. Oh boy was that embarrassing to look at haha). Gone (at least right now) are the days of winning flat equitation shows, though with a little bit of time, I'm sure my body will be caught up. 

It was all and all really nice to be back in the saddle! I did mostly trotting and sitting trots, and I'm expecting the same for my next lesson as a means to ease back into things. I had to take several short breaks in between all of that. The horse I had was a saint and she was 'slow' but that helped me a lot with just re-learning muscle memory.


----------



## PoptartShop

@JCnGrace aw thank you  She is definitely getting more muscled now! Finally! I know she lost a lot of it from the ulcers. Awww, poor neighbor indeed. :sad: That sucks. LOL the sprinkler would be so much fun for them haha. That would be a sight to see! :lol: Cutter would love it haha. 3-day work week actually. I'm off Thurs + Fri. Yay!
@TuyaGirl aww thank you.  That's crazy you have to wear long sleeves lately! Whaaat! The humidity here lately has been ridiculous. :sad: That sucks you didn't ride, but I don't blame you. The weather has to be right! Don't want stuff blowing everywhere. I hope his son doesn't take the key again either. Not good! I'm glad Tuya is getting along better with the mama horse. I knew it wouldn't take long! 
@Finalcanter I'm sure you are sore! But that's awesome you're back in the saddle again, I know that is so exciting!!! Glad you had a nice lesson! I'm sure you are pumped for the next one already. Good that they put you on a horse like that too, a slow one, it will definitely help you ease back into it.

I confess, I did end up swimming for a few hours Saturday...only for a few hours, because it began to storm! Ugh. LOL, but at least I didn't burn. Sunday I rode, & it was really nice, wasn't too hot. This week it'll be in the 90's again, but it should cool off by the time I get to the barn after work. 

3-day work week!!!  We're off Thursday & Friday. Originally ONLY supposed to be off Thursday (4th of July) but I requested off Friday since nobody else did, & my boss just ended up closing the office for everyone. So yay, don't have to use a vacation day haha.

Promise was enjoying the shade of her run-in this weekend!


----------



## Captain Evil

When your house is dirty enough that you find yourself vacuuming your dining room table, things are out of hand.

I'm just saying.


----------



## JCnGrace

@TuyaGirl, the weather must be weird everywhere! Wind all the time would make me crazy I think. Good news about Tuya being sound during her lunge time and being good while you worked on her feet. I think both of you have made leaps and bounds with each other. 

@Finalcanter, YAY for enjoying your lesson! Stirrup placement, ACK. Seems like every time I bother with a saddle the stirrups are either too long or too short and then I remember someone was here who wanted to ride and it's not my legs getting longer or shorter afterall. LOL

@PoptartShop, a 4 day weekend, how nice is that? Promise looks so cute peeking out the doorway. LOL

@Captain Evil, I crunched across the floor today and decided it's past time I vacuumed. Everyone else has dogs that scour the floor looking for crumbs and I have one that creates crumbs from his messy eating habits and is much too spoiled to bother with cleaning up after himself. 

I got over feeling sorry for the neighbor and back to being disgusted with him when I saw his 90 some year old, WW2 vet dad working out in the heat and humidity all day having to do damage control.

Step-daughter called today and said she saw on one of the facebook groups she belongs to that the people who bought our old place in Indianapolis is trying to sell it. Hubby asked if I wanted to move back there and I told him he must be nuts. LOL They've built so many new houses around it on what was once farm ground that it would be like living in a subdivision. I haven't missed living there since we left although I occasionally miss the dilapidated old house I lived in before hubby. Actually I think I miss the smallness of it because I could do a spring cleaning type job on it in a couple of hours. 

While I was typing that I was trying to imagine hubby and I living in a house that small and it cracked me up because we fight over space in the 2000 square foot house we live in now. We'd probably be divorced if we had to live in close quarters.


----------



## blue eyed pony

So the interview I had last week appears to have been not as much of a success as I hoped. They said I'd know by yesterday. No word as of today.

But I have another interview tomorrow, so we will see..

EDIT: god I'm brainfried...


----------



## Rainaisabelle

@TuyaGirl - some of my photography is boudoir but you can look up my page on Facebook ‘Perfect illusion photography/show blog’

I confess finished 4 nights and I’m so tired ! 

Hope everyone has a good week!


----------



## Tazzie

@TuyaGirl, yeah, I've long since learned to apologize to Nick. I'd be lost without him lol the storm was crazy! And everything is green where there isn't mud haha! Baby Jo is adorable  she's kind of snuggly, but a bit independent currently. When she's older, she's going to need to be turned out with a boss witch mare. She's already pushing around the babysitter mare that is in with her and the big mare! I do get a bit focused haha! And yeah, Panda is a giant! Thank you! We did! I'm glad you all got some rain (at least if you needed it lol) I hope things resolve with Tuya and the momma horse :/ oh man! I can't imagine wearing long sleeve shirts outside right now! We've had heat indexs over 100 this week! Yikes to the sand! And how annoying with the BO's son! UGH! Hopefully the key doesn't go missing again!

@PoptartShop, haha, I'm still feeling it. I'm so exhausted currently! I'm glad they are getting swimming lessons there too  makes me happy! And Jo is a character lol and yes lol Panda makes Izzie look like a pony... and she's 15 hands right on the nose! Thank you! Not buying pictures from this one for a bit. I remember prices being high, but haven't looked closely in a bit. I'm glad too! And yeah, it's nasty here this week, ugh. Thank you for the birthday wishes!! Silly boss! Promise looks so thrilled to be riding haha! I'm glad you enjoyed a nice swim! Least you got to do it before it stormed!! And yay for riding! Also so jealous of your three day work week lol

@JCnGrace, she makes a lot of people have grabby hands lol the stallion's breeder said she's the nicest out of the foal crop, and I'd agree. I believe Panda is 17.2/17.3. Izzie sticks right at 15 hands (I have a legit measuring stick lol) and my friend towers over me haha! Yeah, we have another year to search now, but I'm glad Nick is on board again with a LQ. I just wasn't happy with the idea of a dressing room we'd make into a makeshift LQ. I don't care if there isn't a shower, but dangit I want a toilet! I do want a 4 horse, but right now I want a better trailer than I have currently. So we will see what happens. And thank you!! Oh what a story with the horses and their bridle paths! Izzie is perfect for any and all clipping.... Diego is the biggest jerk on the planet with clipping. I can't wait till I have electric in the barn. Those clippers will be on him every single night. Whoops with the neighbor and all his irons! Someone should have figured out which needed to be done first, or gotten help! Haha, I'm sure your babies would enjoy the sprinkler! Get one of those big/tall ones. Set it up outside of the fence where it'll spray over the fence. Problem with the hose solved lol OMG to your neighbor having his elderly father help! When I said help, I imagined kids! NOT a man that shouldn't be out there in that heat like that!!

@Finalcanter, yay for booking a lesson!! I'm glad it went well!

@phantomhorse13, everyone here was successful getting their hay done and up! I feel awful for some in Ohio and central Kentucky though. It RAINED after they'd cut their hay. One place I heard lost over 200 acres of hay. That is just awful. Nick took enough from this cutting to get us through the rest of show season, and we will take what all we want in the second cutting. There was quite a bit baled though, so if we need more we can get more. Haha, not really any plans. Tonight we are going to go see Avengers End Game because Nick wants to. Hope to do some barn work since the kids aren't here to whine. Then next week is our Breyerfest demo. I'm both happy and sad since it'll be our last demo, possibly forever. Yay for beach time!! I'm glad you got so many rides! What a good boy Link is!

@carshon, I'm so glad you feel better!! That's so exciting!! I hope the ride was good! I'm sorry the hay isn't all that great :/

@Rainaisabelle, I'm glad your photography has been going well! And you've gotta be exhausted after that work schedule!


Whew, I'm still catching up on my exhaustion from the show!!

We got everyone safely to the show Tuesday night. Opted to not bathe Diego since he didn't show until Thursday, and this way I didn't have to fret trying to keep him clean! Izzie made sure to get gross every night of course.... ugh.

Wednesday was the trail courses. Our under saddle was not at all pretty.... Izzie suddenly decided the bridge was horrifying. I could have killed her for that behavior. There were three in each class, but we managed to still take second in each of them. The first because one of the horses was very young and it was their first show... the second because the girl blew one part of the pattern and was disqualified. The in hand was much better at least. We were the only entry for both, but had good passes lol

Thursday we lunged Diego to take the edge off so we didn't have a repeat of our last show. Headed on up to the ring. A mistake cost Izzie first in the open class, then we went against much larger horses. Fourth out of six in the next class, then second out of I think five? Maybe six. I can't remember now. Our last run was the best of the weekend lol Diego went in and was looky, but overall very well behaved. He won his class out of three, with me being the only amateur. Showed Izzie in the in hand to a second out of two placings in Dressage Type, and I was alone in the Hunter Type. But the hunter judge said she wants to show my horse HAHA! She wrote it on the score sheet!

Friday same deal where we lunged Diego. Head up for the Regional classes. Izzie had her best class that morning took a Top Five out of six (I was told by the announcer that she was third). She didn't handle the hurry up and wait well on top of being tired in the heat. So that was our only Top Five of the day in her under saddle classes. Diego went out and did super well, but had what I felt was a costly mistake to take him out of Reserve Champion. Though after that session, I had no less than three people tell me I'd been robbed of the reserve placing. So that sucked. I guess the horse who took reserve broke gait a lot and was spooking all over the ring. Such is life. Headed straight down to the trail ring to do trail in hand. Since Izzie has repeatedly dominated in the trail in hand classes, I'd decided to add it. Sucks we were the only entry though, so she won a set of roses. However, she had a score of 72. There was only one score higher the entire day for a purebred, and that was a 73. So we weren't far off! We all rested a bit before the sport horse in hand classes. I helped my friend with her stallion, who took two champions, a reserve championship, and a top five. And the stallion classes were the biggest ones of the show! Izzie had two entries in her. The dressage judge didn't care for her, so she took reserve. But the hunter judge did and we actually earned a set of roses! So I was happy there 

Overall, a decent day. I was feeling down since I kept thinking to myself "and I want to go to Nationals?! I can't even take a top five in some of my classes out of 8 horses!!" A friend of mine who is big in Dressage down here, and a repeated National Champion, sent me a message going "is it bad I can look at the pictures and see how many main ring horses are trying to be passed off as sport horses?" I said we'd seen a couple for sure. She said more than normal were in there.... she told me to not stress, and that those that beat me here would look like fish out of water at Nationals. Said Regionals is often that way for some reason, but they never do well when it comes to the National level. She full on told me I would not look out of place nor would I be a fool to go. She gave me tips on what to work on, and it made me feel immensely better.

The trainer of the horse that was Regional Champion Junior Horse against Diego also told me I'm doing an incredible job with him. That his entire way of going has been changing and that he's actually using his body now. It was so appreciated that she told me this. The announcer was his former owner, which made me anxious that she would not be happy seeing how he's doing. But she said he looked great! He still needs muscle, but weight wise I like where he's at.

After the show, I hurried home and got everyone turned out. I brought them in around 10 to feed, went home, showered, and crashed lol my parents and brother/hopeful sister in law arrived around 1 am and 2 am. Visited with them in the morning while I helped mom get her prime rib ready and made Sydney's birthday cake. Relaxed most of the day. Nick did some mowing for more hay that was going to be round baled, and then came home for the best prime rib ever lol

Sunday we got up fairly early to go to breakfast. Sydney wanted Cracker Barrel, so that's where we went. Afterward, we packed up the kiddos and sent them on their way with my family for two weeks! Nick left shortly after to go bale the hay, and I took a nap till dinner at my sister in law's house for my nephew! One of my sister in laws was also just approved to be foster parents with her husband, and I now have a foster nephew. He's quite adorable, though I think today they find out his story.

Since then, the ponies have had time off. Everyone was tired, and they needed a break. We had a severe thunderstorm pop up last night, which wasn't fun. At least we didn't lose power!

Tonight we are going to go see Avengers End Game because Nick has been dying to see it!

Pictures and video!

Silverama pictures and video:




























































































Izzie's regional roses 


































Oh! And I saw little Jo  I'm standing upright!


----------



## Finalcanter

@Tazzie 

Those videos make me miss the days that I showed. Surprisingly haha (thought I wouldn't miss them).
Maybe some day I'll re enter the show ring, even if just casually doing schooling shows. The barn I'm at now hosts a few on occasion.


----------



## phantomhorse13

@*JCnGrace* : somewhere, I have that movie about the pit ponies on vhs. So sad because I am sure that really happened in a lot of places. i love all the stories about the personalities in your herds - they really are like kids, only better. 

@*carshon* : so glad you are feeling better!! I understand your frustration about the hay, but agree any hay in the barn is better than none. hopefully second cutting will be better.. 

@*PoptartShop* : riding early and then spending the day swimming sounds perfect in this heat. 

@*HollyHolly* : do you have someone around that can help you if you decide to try riding again? perhaps having a friend around to hold the horse while you swing a leg over and see how you feel would help set your mind at ease. 

@*blue eyed pony* : hope things come together on the job front. glad things are going well with Ikora. 

@*TuyaGirl* : how annoying to lose good barn time because of the wind! maybe you need to invest in a good pair of swim goggles.. 

@*Finalcanter* : so glad you enjoyed your lesson! you will be back into the swing of things in no time. 

@*Captain Evil* : I avoid that problem by not having a dining room table.. :Angel: 

@*Tazzie* : as always, just reading your posts makes me tired. sounds like you more than held your own at the show overall though - and as the only amateur! are you enjoying having time away from the kids or are you missing them?


On Thursday, I got out for a ride with a visiting friend. The whole story is in my journal.



















Last weekend, I went down to North Carolina for an endurance ride. The whole story is also in my journal.


----------



## JCnGrace

@blue eyed pony, hope your interview went well!
@Rainaisabelle, do you have to work four 10 hour shifts each week?
@Tazzie, that was one busy week girl! I'm sorry you didn't do as well in some of the classes as you had hoped but you can always use those as training/learning experiences.

I've tried the fixing it to the fence route which resulted in fussing on who got to stand in the spray. We have another sprinkler that spins in a circle and I was thinking more of them at a time could enjoy that. I just keep picturing Cutter trying to chase it around in that circle and getting his feet tangled in the hose. LOL 
@phantomhorse13, hmmm...this time it's some of your pictures not showing up. The first one you posted and the video is showing, the rest are not. I can click on the little boxes with the X inside and get them to show up but I know from previous threads about that issue that it doesn't work for everyone. 

50 miles??? You must have a body of steel! I'd be finishing up draped over the saddle like they carry dead people in westerns. LOL Hubs and I got lost one time and the best we could figure was that we did around 30 miles that day but it certainly wasn't intentional. The horses were exhausted too. 

I confess that I'm a fair weather person and with the heat & humidity we've had these past few days I spend my 2 hours or so getting the chores done and then I'm ready to come in and hit a cool shower. That gives me absolutely zilch to talk about. Farrier is coming Friday so maybe that will give me some material. LOL


----------



## JCnGrace

Never mind @phantomhorse13, after I hit reply all of your pictures popped up.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@Finalcanter Aww, glad you really enjoyed it! In a heartbeat you will find your balance back, you will see  When is your next lesson?
@PoptartShop So jealous, I needed some days off so much, ugh! Enjoy the best you can! I love to see Promise in green  I hope you get to spend a great time with her
@Rainaisabelle When I tried to check it Facebook had a huge glitch, lol! But then I came back and I really enjoyed it, thanks for sharing 
@blue eyed pony hoping all went well with the interview! Fingers crossed! 
@phantomhorse13 lol, then I would have to buy some for Tuya as well, since she has an eye that gets teary with excessive dust  Barn by the sea whoas....
A ride with a friend is always nice  I suppose you let her ride one of yours or she brought her own horse? 
@Tazzie no, you could not have killed Izzie, lol! Look at her all sweet with the roses 
I really enjoyed watching Diego in action. So did that judge, ahah. Izzie is Izzie  But I notice big improvement on him.
Is that a fake tail on the dark bay or just like that? 
Hope you enjoyed the movie. I bet horses are enjoying their little time out 
@JCnGrace Lol on the divorce vs small place to live and share 
Want some wind, clouds and cold temps? Where. Is. Summer??? 

I confess I am quite sad today. My 92 year old neighbour passed last night. Lung malfunction. I really liked her. A woman with a huge pair of balls for her time. I loved to hear her stories about how spanish would run to Portugal to escape their political system (Franco), and she would help them. And much more.
She had no kids, I guess tomorrow at the funeral will me me and my mum. She will be missed.

Have a nice day!


----------



## phantomhorse13

@*JCnGrace* : I find this hot and humid weather really has me dragging. I guess its better than the constant rain though..

@*TuyaGirl* : sorry to hear about the passing of your neighbor. she sounds like she had a lot of adventures in life.


On Monday, I hopped on Phin to walk Kestrel. 










After finishing with Phin, I went out to play with Link. The whole story is in my journal.












I got this pic yesterday afternoon, between storms:









This place is surely my pot of gold!!










Tomorrow we are off to the next ride with Phin and George, so fingers and toes crossed the heat breaks as predicted..


----------



## JCnGrace

@TuyaGirl, as long as your cold temps are above freezing I'll take them! LOL

I am sure sorry that someone you cared about passed on. Hugs of sympathy to you. She sounds like a very interesting lady. 
@phantomhorse13, cool rainbow! I thought for sure we'd have one today because it was raining while the sun was shining. Didn't see it. 

So today's chores included adding ag lime to the barn floors again so that the farrier will be able to breathe while he's trimming tomorrow. Close to 5 hours working on that. I probably won't be able to get out of bed in the morning. LOL I have them locked out of the front stall we use for farrier work so that they can't trash it again overnight. At least it will look nice and be stink free for 12 hours.


----------



## RegalCharm

@JCnGrace the strawberry have arrived in Ohio. Big bright red and grandkids looked like they bit into a lemon when they tried them. No taste or juice to them. and they are hollow. You must have eaten all the good ones. lOL


----------



## JCnGrace

I hate when that happens @RegalCharm. When it does lots of sugar and a little water will make a decent syrup for them to soak in. I haven't had any since last I talked about it so I've only used up 4 pints. Right now a big bowl of them sounds pretty good.

Farrier just left and it feels like an afternoon nap is in my future. Cutter wanted to lean and Thunder didn't want to pick up that last hoof but other than that all behaved. 

Does everyone else have particularly vicious flies this year? For about the past 4 days they've even been eating me alive. I have to use fly spray not only on the horses but myself and even then a couple will manage to find a spot I missed. Last night one bit me on the butt right through my clothes. Farrier said he's noticed it too.


----------



## PoptartShop

@Tazzie oh my gosh Izzie & the bridge! :icon_rolleyes: I would've been upset about that too, it's frustrating. Like Izzie all of a sudden scared of a bridge?! Ugh. But don't feel too discouraged about Nationals; I agree with them - don't stress! Yay for roses! Izzie looks so cute with them! <3 Awww. Well-earned and deserved. You guys always come out in the end. Love the pictures & videos too. Both of the horses look amazing.  Such great improvements with Diego, you should be proud! <3 Jo is getting so big! Such a cute baby. Are you missing the kiddos like crazy?!
@Captain Evil LOL, hey the first step is admitting! :lol: Hope you had fun cleaning, although when is it ever fun?! 
@Rainaisabelle love your photography!  
@JCnGrace gotta love naps! Omg yes, the flies/gnats around here are driving me crazy. I need to get a fly trap thing for the barn. Ugh. Plus, Promise is so sensitive to bugs (she hates them LOL) it makes it even worse! I had to get bug spray for my own self too this season. 
@TuyaGirl I'm so sorry to hear that about your neighbor. :sad: Sounds like she was a nice woman, and living to be 92 is pretty amazing. 
@phantomhorse13 again, I swear I am living vicariously through you! Love the video!!  Your rides always look amazing, & I agree with JC, you must have a body of steel! :lol: Looks so fun. Love the rainbow, & I'm so glad Link is doing well. So cute! Love how Kestrel is in the lead too, during the ride with Phin!

I confess, I had a nice long weekend, but I'm super busy today at work! Whew!

I got out to the barn early each morning because either it was going to be super hot/humid, or it was gonna rain that day. It rained off & on all weekend long, so the ground wasn't the best, but I did ride a few days in a row so I can't complain.

Raining again all day today, so I won't be riding, although Promise will be fine with a day off lol. :lol:

I got myself with the hose while I was hosing her off, cause it was just so hot.

Thursday night the BF & I saw some fireworks locally, it was nice! Then on Friday I swam all day at my parent's house after a nice ride. I cleaned the house all weekend & relaxed mostly. I wish long weekends were a thing ALL the time! :lol:
Yesterday we took the guinea pigs outside to let them hangout in the grass. LOL, they loved it!

Some pictures!


----------



## Tazzie

@Finalcanter, I'm getting in the showing I can now since after this year, we'll be taking a two year minor hiatus. We will do a select few next year, but next to none the following year. We are breeding Izzie, so super light year for showing. I do enjoy the local shows though, and I think you'd have a blast with them!

@phantomhorse13, I can tell you I'm quite exhausted from it all haha! I'm pretty happy with how we did  and the horses are working really well lately! We miss the kids, but it's kind of nice to have the house clean after cleaning it haha! I'm so glad you were able to meet up with one of your friends for a ride! Link is looking so good!

@JCnGrace, story of my life as far as being busy haha! And yeah, we uncovered a few things I need to work on, so that was good. Always something to learn! Oh lord lol then maybe it's not a good idea haha! I hear ya on the heat though! It's awful! And the flies have been terrible here!

@TuyaGirl, haha, you are right. She's a butthead, but she's my butthead lol I'm glad Diego is improving so well! And nope! Fake tails are not permitted in Arabians. Instead, they typically wrap them in a tail wrap and grow them as long as humanly possible. I'm not a huge fan of the look, but it's a to each their own kind of thing in my mind. Diego had a long tail when we bought him, and it was the first thing to go when we brought him home lol we did enjoy the move! And yes, horses enjoyed their vacation! I'm so sorry to hear about your neighbor 

@PoptartShop, ugh, I know. She's such a butt sometimes. But thank you! I'm looking forward to it more now! And thank you! I'm excited by our roses  I am very proud of Diego! He's come so far  I'm so jealous of the pool time! Ugh, I want to relax in the pool!! YAY for all the riding! The piggies look so cute outside  and of course Promise is looking good!


Well my weekend flew by! I did have to work Friday, but mostly just tooled around online lol

Nick and I went to see the movie Wednesday night. It was good, but I was a bit lost on some of it. Some I felt was a bit overdone, but overall a good movie.

Thursday Nick and I decided to saddle up a couple of horses and went for a trail ride - off the farm. Nick got lots of practice mounting and dismounting from Izzie in a bunch of different places. I didn't trust Diego enough to get on and off too much for his first go around off the farm for a ride. He did spectacular though! We did about an hour and a half I think of putzing along, which was nice. All we did was leave the field and walk up to Nick's uncle's farm and ride around his property for a bit. He's the one who owns the cows, and it's the old family farm. He doesn't mind us riding out there at all as long as we follow the rules of if you open a gate, you close it behind you. All we did was walk, but the ponies were drenched by the time we got back to the barn. They fully enjoyed being turned out for a good roll!

Friday we didn't really do anything because Nick worked late, boo.

Saturday we spent ALL day on our barn. I had put my foot down and said it was time for kick boards to go up. There weren't any kids to whine about us being down there for so long, so I wanted to get such a huge project out of the way. It took us about 7 hours, but it's done! I think it looks fantastic! In the pictures you'll see wood that goes quite a bit higher than the rest. This is where Nick is going to build hay racks for them. It'll be nice to have the hay up off the floor!

All that working in the barn burnt me out on being outside though, so no riding as planned. I asked Nick if he was opposed to getting up at 7 am to get a ride in on Sunday, and he said no. So Sunday we got a ride in! Both horses were pretty darn good. Opened up a few things I need to address with Izzie, but I adore where Diego is right now. Someone shot up in the hind end this week (no joke) so I'm not asking him to come off his forehand at all. He physically would be unable to do so right now.

In addition to riding, I got a whole bunch of laundry done as well as cleaned up my house. It was nice to get a lot of that done! We leave Thursday night for Breyerfest. This is our last demo, most likely ever. Then just one show, a month break, then Nationals!

Diego being butt high...









Our barn  he also cut off the extra pieces sticking out from the trusses. It's nearly ready to hang up gutters!













































Then onto riding!

Fourth of July riding 











Nick and Diego riding  I'm very proud of watching these guys! Nick gets frustrated with learning his diagonals, but overall he's doing well. I'd worked entirely on just forward with Diego before Nick rode him. Right now I'd prefer him to be a bit quick in his tempo as opposed to the slower trot he had when we got him. Also quick note: this is Diego's stiff way. Getting him to relax into the contact is super difficult, and I had told Nick he has to make sure his inside leg is on for support. I think he did a good job  he even cantered him, but I didn't catch that on camera!






For reference sake, this was my first ride on him at home at the trot. And I had to leg and leg and leg him to be that forward in the trot.


----------



## JCnGrace

@PoptartShop, that pool looks really good about right now. It would be even nicer at my barn where I could jump in every 15 minutes or so to cool down while I was doing chores. The horses have been sharing their fly spray with me. LOL Tonight I remembered to spray down with human stuff but it didn't last any longer than the horse stuff. Those pigs are too cute! Don't they try to run off? You got a lot of stuff done on your 4 days!
@Tazzie, I am doing a happy dance about your kick boards! It always makes me nervous to see a metal barn + horses without them. A friend had a yearling slice a good portion of her foot off from kicking through metal once and that was some nasty doctoring & bandaging we had to do on her. 

While I'll miss hearing about your showing adventures I'm thinking Izzie Jr. stories will more than make up for them. LOL Are you going to continue to show Diego or take a break altogether? 

Still not much to confess to since it's still get the chores done as fast as possible so I can get back to the AC. This time of year it's 2 - 3 hours of chore time though vs 45 minutes max in the winter. This is the time of year I look at the herd and think, "hmmm...who could I get rid of?". LOL Tonight I didn't even get the whole floor clean because they didn't have the energy to move and I didn't have enough left to shoo them out of my way so whatever they were standing in is still there. If we don't get a break in this heat/humidity soon I may have to start doing chores at this time of night instead of late afternoon. Where is that fountain of youth hiding? I could use my youthful energy back. LOL


----------



## blue eyed pony

I confess that I've been busy and haven't really been reading people's posts (sorry!) 

BUT I'm riding again (bareback), got somebody interested in my saddle (she's looking at it on Saturday, assuming she's not a massive timewaster), and I'm REALLY HAPPY with my dog's nails. 

Quick lesson in nail maintenance for dogs, for those who don't know:
Nails shouldn't touch the ground when the dog is standing neutral on a hard surface. If they do, the nail is being pushed back into the nail bed, and this causes pain.
Many dogs have long quicks from having their nails too long for such a long time that the quick has grown down. This CAN be rectified. My dog's nails used to be twice the length they are, with quicks to the tip. It takes work and correct trimming, but it can definitely be done.

Long nails cause splayed feet, flat feet, poor foot posture and pain. The pain can cause paw handling issues.

My dog will not tolerate nail cutting, so I went out and bought a grinder. And now her feet are great! She's the comfiest and most active she's ever been and she just turned 11!


----------



## PoptartShop

@JCnGrace I know, I wish I had a pool at my barn haha. Would be amazing. LOL. Maple (the brown & white one) explored a bit more, she does like to run but she stayed nearby, but Maisie (the fat plump one LOL) she just sat & ate the grass, didn't move. :rofl: Typical. LOL. I don't blame you, the humidity is horrible. It was already super humid when I left the house this morning. Ugh. 
@Tazzie the barn looks great! Really coming along.  Glad you got some stuff done with it. Sounds like a day well-spent to me! & I'm glad you got them off the farm a bit, that looks like it was a great ride! <3 Diego really is coming along!! Those two really blend well together! And YAY for him cantering him!!!! Ahhh get it on camera next time! :lol: Love the cow video haha. 

I confess, it's going to be too hot to ride today/too humid, even when I get to the barn later, so I'm just going to lunge Promise/focus on groundwork for a change. I did get to ride this weekend at least. I just want the humidity to chill a little bit. Blah!


----------



## phantomhorse13

@*JCnGrace* : the flies here have been _horrible_. gnats too! and no spray seems to make a difference for more than 5 minutes.. 

@*PoptartShop* : sounds like a fun weekend, with pony and pool time. the pigs in the grass are super cute! don't blame you for not wanting to ride in this humidity - it's oppressive. 

@*Tazzie* : glad Diego's first field trip went well. the barn is looking great. hay racks will be super exciting. 

@*blue eyed pony* : hope you can get your saddle sold. glad things are going well with your dog.


Last weekend, we took George and Phin to an endurance ride. The whole story is in my journal.


----------



## JCnGrace

@blue eyed pony, where's your coat? It's winter down under and your pooch has a coat but you're riding in short sleeves.

With my dog the worst are his dew claws. Since they get no wear they grow extremely fast and if I don't keep on them they'll grow in a circle and I have a heck of a time getting them inside the clippers. 

@PoptartShop, gotta admit that if I boarded and knew someone else was going to care for my horse I might skip going to the barn on days like this. LOL

@phantomhorse13, I know you condition your horses constantly but is there anything special you have to do for them in this kind of weather during an endurance ride? When we rode more we'd go out very early am and/or after the sun started setting in the pm but I would guess that on a 50 mile ride you'd pretty much be riding most of the day. 

I got so lucky today! Going up the driveway I saw Gamble's herd was actually out of the barn and grazing in the small pasture. I quickly went into stealth mode which is hard to do when you have to pass right by them on a 4-wheeler but I did the best I could. No eye contact, no talking to them as I pass by then after I get to the barn I quietly make my way to shut the gate. SUCCESS!!! The barn is a bit cooler when you don't have 5000+ pounds of horseflesh generating body heat. I was less than half done when they realized the gate was closed so then they ran out into the big pasture around to the back of the barn and SURPRISE that gate was closed too. LOL They were not happy. I was, I got the whole floor clean without them standing in my way, pooping in spots I'd just cleaned, walking through a big pile that I'd raked together, and no one breathing and drooling down my neck. I'm sure that they've already put their heads together and made a pact to come inside to poop all night long as well as all day tomorrow to make me pay for locking them out today. LOL 

We're having a sisters get together tomorrow to go through the stuff my sister that is moving has sorted that belonged to older generations. I'll be loading up that radio cabinet to bring home too. Still haven't figured out where I'm going to put it so I hope she doesn't have a bunch more stuff she wants us to take. Then we are going to Montana Mikes for lunch. YUM! What is baffling me and the other 2 sisters is why she is getting rid of all her heirlooms. She's moving not dying so she could still have this stuff in the house in Phoenix. She says her kids don't want any of it when she does pass but I don't even have any kids to give this stuff to and the others say their kids don't want it either so it's all going to disappear eventually anyway. Really it's kinda sad because while it may not be today's fashion it was quality stuff that was made to last and then there are all the oil paintings my maternal grandma painted that will be lost too. 

They finally listed our old house with a realtor. Looking at all the white cabinets, built in bookshelves and woodwork makes me think of all the work hubby and I did sanding them down and staining them cherry and they covered all that work up with PAINT! LOL In the one view where you can see all 3 barns (we only built the one in the middle and then there was another barn they tore down to put the indoor arena up) if you look at the second place from our old house you can see a dark spot and light spot out in the field. The dark spot is Chief, Gracie's #2 son and the only one of her foals I ever parted with. I think I have one of him I'll also post where he isn't just a little blob. LOL Well I thought I had a better one of him because he's standing downhill and all wonky in this picture but it must be in my photobucket album.

https://www.realtor.com/realestatea...Rd_Indianapolis_IN_46259_M92281-66093?view=qv


----------



## blue eyed pony

Thanks guys  
@JCnGrace lol the dog has arthritis, I don't  and it's actually been pretty mild here even by Aussie standards! It never gets COLD cold here. For me, cold is under 15C (which is like... low 60s in Freedom Units, I think) ****


----------



## carshon

has anyone heard from @walkinthewalk or @Goldenhorse? I haven't seen any posts from them for quite some time


----------



## PoptartShop

@JCnGrace yayyy for getting stuff done without them all in the way! :lol: Aww that should be fun tomorrow. Montana Mikes sounds good...what kind of food? 
That's interesting she wants to get rid of all that...hmmm. I wonder what her reason is. I know some people just toss stuff for de-cluttering, but certain things like that are special & should be kept...aw man.  Maybe she will end up not being able to part with some things. I know everyone's different though. Wow, nice house! :O Definitely lots of hard work was put into it. 

@phantomhorse13 gorgeous ride!! 50mi, whew!!!  I'm achy just thinking about it! LOL. Love the video!!  Phin is amazing!

I confess, last night it was just too hot to ride like I figured it would be, so we brought out the good 'ole surcingle & lungeline! :lol: Promise did really well, for not being lunged in awhile. I'm planning on doing the same tonight. 

My OLD farrier (yeah, the one who sucks at responding/getting back to me) is coming out to night, hopefully (so he says he will) to look at/trim her hooves if necessary. I know she just got them trimmed in the middle of last month, but he may be able to shape them a bit/fix them up because the other guy did a so-so job. :icon_rolleyes: He left them a bit long still. It just sucks, I don't really trust anyone else. I have another one still lined up for the end of this month, but I'm just hoping my original guy comes through. Ugh!


----------



## JCnGrace

@blue eyed pony, that's some pretty mild winter time temps. Have you ever seen snow besides in a picture/movie?
@carshon, I wandered about @walkinthewalk for a long time but then finally seen a post by her. I haven't seen anything from @Goldenhorse for quite a while. I was starting to worry about @Foxhunter but she finally started posting again and then there's @Change who hasn't posted anything since early spring. Last time I talked to her she'd been really busy at work but even then she'd throw up a short post in the over 40's thread. I hope all is well with each of them. Funny how you get to worrying about posters and, thankfully, most of the time it's just life keeping them busy. 
@PoptartShop, Montana Mikes is along the lines of Texas Roadhouse but not quite as good IMO. I had a tenderloin sandwich and fries and the fries were barely warm, so things like that they could do a better job with. Rolls are no where near as good either. 

I think Promise thought it was too hot too. Her expression says "if I have to but I'd really rather be standing in the shade of my shed". LOL

Sis is sticking with because her kids don't want it. Lordy, I brought home a boatload of stuff. Some not family heirlooms like the set of lamps and a roasting pan. LOL 

Mom is misbehaving again. It does not matter how many times or how many different doctors tell her she has to stay hydrated and eat if she doesn't want to faint and she minds for a short time and then slips back to her old ways. She does eat, just doesn't like to eat breakfast ever or drink if she's going somewhere so that she won't have to use the little girl's room. She did it to my sister after they had been out shopping the other day and dropped like a log when sis let go of her to unlock her door upon arriving home. I know I've lectured her til I was blue in the face but you eventually give up because she does what she wants anyway. She always said us kids got our stubbornness from dad's side of the family but I think she gave us a healthy dose of it herself. LOL


----------



## Foxhunter

I was absent for a while as a friend had broken her leg. She has a cafe and market garden and this is a busy time of year. I just didn't have the time! 

I walk my dogs and three others so was doing that before opening the cafe for breakfast, after that rush, harvesting and then returning home in the evening taking dogs out and collapsing into bed. 

Getting to old for 14 hour days!


----------



## TuyaGirl

Very, very lost once again.
Will be a difficult month for me, because in August I barely work (company holidays), but I earn by the day, so must try and work harder to compensate somehow a little bit. Crappy job, crappy everything related to it 

Plus my neighbour's death was quite hard on me, and I have been 'licking my wounds' sort of alone. I don't feel like dealing with people much. But not you of course, in real life. My absence here has to do with just lack of time.

Appart from that I have to share that I tacked and rode Tuya alone (on the arena) last weekend, both days. And both days she was a 5 star old fart! I love her very much, and being older I really appreciate her patience for me, my hugs, my pats, my ridiculous voices I make to her... Lol!
Sunday BO was around, and got really happy for me. I really like him and appreciate because I feel he is being honest.
I am restarting slow, like 15 minutes first ride and 20 second, walk and trot. Then comes the trail, hopefully.
I was quite sad and down still from the funeral, had to really push myself to ride, but I am really happy I did 

And @carshon Golden Horse is doing great, I follow her on Facebook 

Have a really nice day everyone!!


----------



## JCnGrace

@Foxhunter, hope your friend is getting around ok now and glad that you weren't absent due to a health issue of your own.
@TuyaGirl, Yay for you and Tuya! Days like that certainly boost your confidence. 

Thanks for the update on @Golden Horse. 

I spent the day dealing with all the stuff I brought in and piled up yesterday. To make room for some of the new stuff some of our old stuff (no sentimental value) is loaded on the truck for a trip to Goodwill.


----------



## blue eyed pony

@JCnGrace - I have! When I was 9 we flew across the country to Melbourne where there's actual mountains and went up a mountain and spent some time tobogganing in the snow  

But we have to travel to get to it, it rarely gets below freezing here.


----------



## PoptartShop

@JCnGrace you better get some Texas next time! :lol: Sooo good. Barely warm fries are unacceptable! Can't beat some free lamps, haha. That's good. Ugh, that sucks your mom is so stubborn, I know it's hard but it does sound like she's gonna do what she wants anyway. Ugh! That is irritating. :sad: Out with the old, in with the new! That's good, this way you won't have too much stuff sitting around. 
@TuyaGirl sorry to hear that about next month, I know that will be hard.  I am so glad you finally got to ride miss Tuya, and that she was so good for you. <3 She is so beautiful and such a good girl!! She loves you. I'm sorry about the funeral, I know it hurts. :sad: But riding is good for the soul, some horse therapy is all you need sometimes. <3 

I confess, I need to catchup on sleep ASAP! Wednesday night the farrier (my original one!!!) came out, we just trailered Promise to where River (bf's horse) is since the farrier was coming late & it'd just make it easier. GOOD news, he's putting his notice in next week, finally, to move her to where my horse is. :lol: The BO there is still a mess & care is going downhill. BF is stubborn, so took him long enough to finally wanna get outta there... :icon_rolleyes: Promise was good though, we saw a few people & said hi. But she was happy to get back 'home' LOL. :lol: 

He put front shoes & pads on River, she has flat feet plus her 1 hoof had a puncture wound then blew an abscess. She's walking much better now & is sound! Promise just got a trim, she did good. I have to say, as much as he annoys me & isn't the best w/ communication...he really does amazing work. We are back on the schedule again too! :lol: 

Tomorrow I'm going to the barn, hopefully gonna ride! Then going to the zoo with my mom, lol, which should be fun. Then going to their house to swim. It's gonna be HOT so I wanna beat the heat with an early morning ride.

Did some lunging! 

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## RidingWithRuby

Confession:

Got into a bad car accident yesterday. Didn't think I could be more scared than when I got thrown off a horse, but this takes the cake. Still trembling. Not at all what I needed before getting my permit in 2 months. 😮

Everyone is okay - my mom and I got transported via ambulance to the ER, but just bumps, bruises and some sprains.

Not looking forward to the 9 hour drive home.

Just needed to get this off my chest. Oh boy.


----------



## JCnGrace

@PoptartShop, I don't do the cluttered look. Dirt and dog hair is fine though. LOL Hubby is the opposite. His spaces are stuffed full of furniture and general clutter but he doesn't like dirt. Obviously not enough to keep his spots dusted though because I refuse to have to move all his junk around to do it. I vacuum what little floor space there is in his office and bedroom but that is it. I shut the doors when we have company. LOL

ZOO! That sound like so much fun! When we still lived in Indy I would go to Christmas at the Zoo about every year. Sounds like a fun filled weekend, ENJOY!
@RidingWithRuby, how horrible, I'm glad you're mostly ok! Don't let this incident play on your mind so much that it interferes with your life as in learning to drive or even riding in a car. I know it's scary and all these what if's are probably running through your mind but you have to push them away and think instead about how lucky you were that you and your mom didn't suffer a catastrophic injury. 

Moved hay for the minis today. Tomorrow having a late lunch with my friend. Will do chores early before going to meet her because our lunches usually last 3 or 4 hours. The horses but especially Flash were in cling mode again today. I'd get tired of working around him so move to another spot and shortly there he'd be. I finally threatened to shut them out again if they didn't stay out of my way so they moved back so I could work but then blocked my exit. I was trying to squeeze through TJ and Flash because that was the largest opening and the sillies both leaned into me trying to turn me into a pancake. Move on to Frecks and Thunders section and they wanted to stand over the top of me too. Something in the air today I guess. LOL


----------



## JCnGrace

Forgot the funniest part. At one point the easiest way through was to go under TJ. Now it's been a long time since we've practiced that because bad knees + large belly has made it difficult to do that maneuver. To keep myself from doing a face plant into the muck I had to hang onto Clouds legs for balance but still my legs refused to move while in squatted down position and there I was stuck right under TJ's belly. I ended up having to put my hands in the muck and crawl which is still better than my face. LOL I think next time I'll just have to make them move out of my way. The good part was TJ had not forgot his "in case of trailer emergency or little kids on the loose" lessons and Cloud wasn't the least bit bothered by hands from an unseeable source grabbing her legs.


----------



## RidingWithRuby

@JCnGrace Thank you. It was terrible, 15 seconds earlier and she would've nailed my sister in law's van with her two little babies. Terrible to think about.

To make matters worse, she was uninsured. Figures.

I think what made me the angriest was that she never checked on us. She had no injuries, so she was physically able. She watched my mother get loaded into the ambulance. She watched me standing on the edge of the road, shaking and talking to the cops. She never even acknowledged us. Too sad. I'm sure she was feeling shaken and scared and maybe guilty - but still.


----------



## JCnGrace

@RidingWithRuby, her not wanting to communicate with you makes me wonder if there was a reason like didn't want you to see any kind of impairment from drugs or alcohol. Hubby was a cop so his suspicious mind in these kind of things has rubbed off on me. 

Good lunch of Chinese along with lots of gabbing. We met at 2:00 and didn't leave the parking lot (we sit in the vehicle to talk after eating) until 6:44. Then I stopped at Walmart and didn't get home until almost 9:00. That put me in the store for an hour and a half. What the heck was I doing in there all that time? LOL


----------



## waresbear

I confessed to eating the last piece of pizza, letting everyone else starve, muhahahA!!!


----------



## RidingWithRuby

@waresbear mmmm, pizza.
@JCnGrace that is possible. I know she is being charged, but I'm not sure what the charges are for other than failure to yield.


----------



## Tazzie

@JCnGrace, trust me, I was anxious too. Particularly since they've been getting locked in at night (in separate pens) so I can give Izzie her allergy meds. It's a huge relief to have that done! And it'll mostly be a total break. Izzie and Diego will do the local shows around here next year, but nothing major. Like, Izzie will do in hand only. I really don't want to overdo anything with her. Diego honestly needs quite a bit of work to have him really competitive, so that's my aim. With Nick getting a tractor, I'll finally get an arena put in. So I can work on consistency with Diego, and get him to use his body even better. He's a long way from where he was, but still a far cry from where he should be for his age in a dressage horse. He'll get there  and I'm excited about Izzie baby stories too haha! I have like a year and a half left to wait lol and this heat has been brutal! Haha! I'm sure those buys were less than pleased with all the closed gates! That is sad about all your heirlooms :/ you never think about that kind of stuff before you need to though. Goodness! Your mom is quite stubborn! Such silly horses! Glad you had a good lunch with your friend. And the image of you under TJ's belly haha!
@PoptartShop, it was well spent! I'm glad that part is over! Soon it'll have electric! Dying for that to happen! I'll try to get it on camera! Someone may have on Sunday, but it's not as nice as he's been out in the field lol and this heat needs to break, ugh. I'm glad River will finally be moving! About time! And yay to the farrier trimming them! Jealous of the swimming!
@phantomhorse13, thank you! I'm proud of him! Only one spin, but it was over something that didn't surprise me. I didn't anticipate, but I understood why he spooked. We got him past it a couple times before we called it a day with it. And I love my barn now! Dying to see how Nick makes the hay racks! Yay Phin and George!

@Tuya Girl, I'm sorry this is a hard time of year for you  I'll be thinking about you. Hope everything ends up ok. I'm so glad you got to ride miss Tuya! That should help your spirit a bit.
@RidingWithRuby, how scary! I'm glad you're alright!


Man, I'm ready for my camping vacation this weekend haha!

Thursday night Nick and I hurried to bathe two horses and haul them down to the horse park. Worked both in the arena, and they were great. Diego was perfect for Nick, so I was thrilled!

Friday came with swarms of people. It was nonstop all day long. Our demo was originally supposed to be around 2. I think we went at 2:30? They were just so backed up it was terrible! Diego was tense and tight with me. He walked in calmly with Izzie, but was NOT OK with the gigantic crowd. I kept him from bolting, but it was kind of a "just barely" kind of deal. He stood wonderfully in lineup, then had another "OH CRUD" moment when the costume horse galloped up behind him as we were exiting. We kind of cantered in place. I safely got him out and dismounted soon as I could. He stood well for all the meet and greets.

I'd been torn though of who Nick should ride. Diego is strong, but not anywhere near Izzie strong. Izzie drug my best friend down the center of the arena for sport horse in hand, thus showing him it's not always me that makes her hot in the ring... in the end, I opted to have him ride Diego. He warmed up well in the insane make up arena (no joke, Breyerfest was NOT nice to us exhibitors this year), and was nice and calm with Nick. I told Nick we'll walk in, and if he feels ready to trot, to go ahead and I'll follow suit. I had Izzie purposely on the outside, and we shot for halfway between the wall and the middle of the arena (as requested so everyone could see us). Diego was high headed, but a total superstar with Nick! It gave me great relief to see him so relaxed with Nick!

Saturday night we brought Izzie out into the ring to let others try and ride her. Another friend brought her Fourth Level dressage horse out to play too. The first rider on Izzie was at least bold enough to ride Izzie, but Izzie is just rude lol I let her hand gallop her in the large arena though, which she thoroughly enjoyed! The second rider... well, she made me anxious a couple of times. She's been trained a different way, and doesn't know how to use her seat like a dressage rider. Izzie is not at all forgiving if you just hang in her mouth. So there were a few tense moments, but by the end she did get her to stay in the gait she was asking for. I think her and her trainer gained new respect for me though... the rider said she never realized just how hard Izzie was lol I said I always try to tell people it's not always me making her that way! Next was my favorite walk trot rider. I was a bit nervous since Izzie had been allowed to dictate the last ride, but I shouldn't have worried. I did have to keep reminding the girl to put her hands forward. Izzie's favorite thing to do is to make her head look like it's pretty, but she's shoving the underneck out. I WISH I had recorded some of her trot though. The girl had a really nice extended trot on Izzie  then her mom hopped on to cool her out lol Izzie wanted to trot because there was a rider with legs on her, but my friend was able to keep her at a walk AND stay out of Izzie's mouth. I knew her daughter got her riding ability from somewhere  I also got to ride the Fourth Level horse. I've always been a fan of his, but I'm even more of one now haha! And it showed me I haven't become THAT bad of a rider! I worried my riding had full on deteriorated because of only riding Izzie, but I did an alright job I think on this guy  least I understood what she wanted when she'd say to open my hips to let him move out. He was so much fun, and his canter is WAY smoother to sit than Izzie's! So YAY! I knew I hadn't lost my canter seat; Izzie is just that hard to ride the canter on!

Sunday Nick ended up cantering him in the ring on accident. But Diego never got out of control. I think he was tired and his little legs couldn't keep up with Izzie, who wanted to extend. Diego took care of Nick though, so it ended up working out well.

The meet and greets were long and hot, but so worth it. Everyone loved the horses! We even had a couple of ladies on stilts come down our barn aisle to see the horses, and Izzie and Diego made them laugh! They later came back when they weren't on their stilts to come meet them for real. One of the girls was afraid of horses, but I promised my two were super sweet. And they were  I was proud of them!

Both are now SUPER happy to be outside, where they get the next week off from riding haha!

Pictures 

At the stalls:














































The jugglers on stilts!




























Nick and I  (I know one is blurry, but still <3 )




























Hilarity of the day lol the bay is the Fourth Level horse, and he's owned by my friend  we are going to Nationals together 



















And the entire Arabian group (minus one who had to be back in her stall so her owner could go tend to her store). There was 15 of us total!


----------



## JCnGrace

@waresbear, that's the best piece!
@Tazzie, looks like fun was had by all! And next up camping! Will the kids be home yet and going with you? Do you have Izzie's baby daddy picked out? Arab? Going for gray or another color? Is your preference a junior or juniorette? So many questions! LOL

Going through the mini's gate I got stung on the back by a wasp. A very nasty wasp that wouldn't let go. OUCH! A little later while at the other barn hubby came up so I had him check to see if the stinger was still in there. He says no then wants to know where the wasps were. He went back to the house for the wasp spray then comes back and tells me he didn't see one wasp but he sprayed the heck out of where I told him they were anyway. My guess is he was looking in the wrong place entirely because there was a whole herd of them suckers swarming around working on a nest. I'll take a can of spray with me tomorrow just in case. Barn swallows must not eat wasps because they have a nest inside the barn not very far from that gate. 4 babies and twice now I've had to stick one back in their nest because they've fallen onto the floor. I'm surprised Majik or Miss hasn't stepped on one or the cats haven't found it. Wonder how many lives birds have?


----------



## TuyaGirl

@PoptartShop Yay for your BF finally moving his horse next to yours! And for working with the same farrier as well. Is it a thing to continue or was just a one time event? 
Promise looks really cute with the surcingle on 
@JCnGrace Sorry you got bit by the wasp. I've never been stubng by a bee, but a wasp HURTS! Aww I absolutely love swallows, glad you could put the baby back on the nest before an accident hapenned.
And man I laughed at the going under horse episode. I could see it all hapenning  But yes, you sure have well mannered horses in there.
@Tazzie The whole environment of such show looks amazing! I love the part where people get to interact with the horses in such a friendly way. Looks you had great fun!!
@RidingWithRuby I would be shaken too. And mad at that woman. What's the thing with not even caring to ask if you were hurt? Ugh some people are just.......
@waresbear Lol! The opposite has hapenned to me, dreaming of ice cream / cake / whatever, just to go reach it and find out it was gone 


Nothing out of the ordinary to share, didn't ride last weekend because the arena's ground was being fixed. BO's son has been mad about it, and at some point he is right, because under a thin layer of loose dirt, the ground was hard as concrete, so they had a tractor revolve the ground, and was still full of huge blocks, hard as stone. No way I was putting Tuya there just for the sake of my enjoyment. Next week will be fully fixed, and much better 
So I just brought Tuya up and gave her lots of love, lol!

Will try to have the time to share pictures of it, and of the herd. 

On another note yesterday I went to see our national hockey team arrive to the airport, because they won the world tittle. Was good fun! 

Have a nice day all!!


----------



## TuyaGirl

I think was @JCnGrace that was complaining about how bad flies were, look at all those tails, poor mares.
If you look closely, baby is laying flat on a sand spot


----------



## PoptartShop

@JCnGrace the zoo really was fun!! Nice and clean, and it looked like the animals were well-cared for. Most of them were rescued.  Ouch, I know that hurt! :sad: I hate wasps. I hope they go away! Awwww that's so cute about the birds! 
@Tazzie looks like you guys had a blast!!!  Great job!! I'm so glad Diego ended up doing well with Nick also! I know it was probably a lot of commotion for him. He will get used to it in time. The pictures are great. <3 Izzie is such a lovebug! You & Nick look fantastic. So great to see you both together at the show! Camping will be a fun time, enjoy it!  You and Izzie really have come such a long way. I know it's hard to not feel discouraged sometimes. I have those days myself. But you guys are superstars!! Happy horses! & seriously, WAY overdue for him to be moving. The middle of next month can't get here fast enough. 
@TuyaGirl YES! We are all set up for him to come next time. Thank goodness, we are back on schedule.  Can't trust any other farrier...it really is slim pickings around here. He's been very communicative lately too which is good. That was the only issue we had with him. Yay for the arena being fixed, that will be so nice!  Aww they are so cute. Tuya is so beautiful! LOL Promise is the same way haha, swishing that tail like it's nobody's business! Stupid flies!

I confess, it's gonna be so hot this week, so I was lucky I got in a ride this weekend & last night. Ugh. So humid lately. :sad: I'm going to the gym after work today, for the first time in at least two years, so hopefully I stick with it. I'd like to lose 10-15lbs before next year, LOL so giving myself plenty of time. Hopefully between riding & the gym, I'll lose the pounds! I've been eating a bit better too.

Work is going by so slow today...feels like I've been here 4hrs, but it's only been 1.5. LOL.

Some pictures from the zoo!  My favorite were the bears, they were playing in the water. So cute.


----------



## PoptartShop

@RidingWithRuby I'm glad you are okay. :sad: Car accidents suck & the trauma from them takes awhile to go away. I've been in quite a few.


----------



## waresbear

I confess to taking away business from a barefoot trimmer. A family I know & love to bits, came to a show with a few of their horses with poorly trimmed hooves. I know the trimmer's work, I have fixed 2 of her clients. This family has 2 teenage sons, I offered to teach the lads how to do a balanced trim. We had a two hour lesson yesterday, they understand the balancing, can eyeball the natural balance and learning to use the tools. Going back soon to help them trim 3 more. HAH. I am such a smug old hag.


----------



## JCnGrace

@TuyaGirl, just glad TJ didn't need to take a whiz while I was under there! LOL
The first baby bird I stuck back in the nest was very cooperative, yesterday's baby bird not so much plus cussed me out for picking it up. Tonight they were all 4 in their nest like good little birds. It's amazing how fast they grow. And yes it was me complaining about flies. Only the one wasp sting but I have fly bites all over me and they itch like mad. Anti-itch creams work about as long as fly spray does. 

Congrats to your hockey team! Tuya looks like she has made a friend in the mare herd. 
@PoptartShop, so how sore are you from your workout? Do you have a big announcement to make about next year? Yes, I'm reading between the lines and I'm wrong more often than not. LOL Good luck with getting rid of those 10 pounds. Not that I think you need luck to do it or that you need to lose those pounds, I think you're pretty just the way you are. 

Love the zoo pics. One of the times I went I took my niece and there was a baby camel that took a liking to me. They had it in a pen that you could get all the way around and no matter which line of fence I went to, it would come over and lick me or taste my hair. Wouldn't have a thing to do with my niece, which made her mad. However the free ranging ducks and geese liked her better. Makes you wonder why animals choose to like a certain person in that type of situation where you're a stranger to them. First line of thought with the camel would be it liked the smell of either the soap or shampoo I used but niece had spent the night with me so she had used my soap and shampoo that morning. And my hair is blond so it's not uncommon for grazing animals to want to taste it to see if it's hay or straw but the niece has blond hair too. We tried to think of every reason.
@waresbear, if the farrier isn't doing a proper job then she deserves to lose clients. Either she needs to go back for some additional training or find another career. I think it's quite generous of you to take the time to teach these people how to do it right. 

Today we went to Sam's and I bought a 3 pack of Raid wasp & hornet spray so I could be prepared but then forgot to take a can with me to the barn. LOL However, it was raining so while they were clinging to the spot they are making the nest, they weren't active and I was able to get in and out of the gate without getting attacked.

I don't normally use a wheelbarrow when cleaning the lean-tos because it's my exercise time too and the walking back and forth from the manure pile is good for me. Today I did since it was raining and I caught myself more than once saying "beep, BEEP" when I was moving it from spot to spot and one of the horses was in the way. How stupid was that since they don't know what beep, beep means? LOL Needless to say they ignored me until they heard MOVE IT which is a phrase they do know. In other words I need to quit channeling the Roadrunner and stick with my Sergeant Carter from Gomer Pyle impersonation.


----------



## RegalCharm

I confess that I filled out an application to adopt a dog. Now to wait and see if the rescue thinks I am good enough to adopt her. LOL. Wish me luck.

A link to her.

https://www.petfinder.com/dog/carme...howl-at-the-moon-siberian-husky-rescue-oh891/
@JCnGrace you need to get one of those squeeze bulb horns like kids put on their bicycles or the kind that rings. or better yet a little compressed air horns that boaters use. That would probably clear out the whole herd from your path.

A can of hair spray works on bees also and styles their wings in the process. :|


----------



## JCnGrace

I love her @RegalCharm, what a good looking dog! Best of luck in the adoption process! Keep us posted on how it goes.


----------



## RegalCharm

@JCnGrace I was editing adding more about your herd while you were posting. LOL.....Yes Carmen is marked very well. Can't deny she is a GSD.
I ran across her by accident looking at the rescue organizations. They have some beautiful Husky's that I would guess are pure bred. Love the blue eyes they have.


----------



## JCnGrace

My sister has a husky and she's a beautiful dog but boy does she demand attention and kills any smaller animal that crosses her path (especially cats). Very loving to humans though. I've had a malamute and a malamute/chow and they were more laid back dogs that also got along just fine with our feline residents. I've always adored shepherds and the crosses I've had in whatever form. They are smart and loyal dogs. I bet you'll be happy with her if the adoption works out but if not you can send her to me. LOL 

The airhorn idea made me laugh. It would probably clear the barn of horses, cats, spiders and any other creature that might be hiding in there.


----------



## RegalCharm

I have had 4 GSD and loved them. The last one I had which I got right after I got back from Nam was especially loyal and would not leave my side. She helped me so much that first year. My mom let her outside one day while I was at work and she got hit by a coal truck. I never understood because she never would leave the yard before when she was out weather I was with her or not. Remembering about Lady that was almost half a century ago.


----------



## RegalCharm

saw this one after watching a video posted by another member in one of the posts. I have to admit this one made my eyes teary. So if you don't want to have watery eyes I would advise against watching it.


----------



## lb27312

Wishing you the best of luck @RegalCharm! Gorgeous dog....


----------



## RegalCharm

Thanks for the well wishes @lb27312


----------



## PoptartShop

@JCnGrace I am a bit sore! It was good though. Felt good to get back into the gym. I just have to stick with it. Welllllll we're going on a cruise to Bermuda in April so I'm hoping I lose the 10-15lbs by then. :lol: LOL, giving myself plenty of time haha. & thank you! I just wanna lose some of my hip weight/tummy haha, nothing major. I call it relationship/happy weight because I gained it since I've been with my boyfriend hahaha. :lol: Aww that's so cute! I feel like animals can sense a lot about people. Glad you got some spray! I probably would've forgotten too. :lol: Glad it was raining so it helped a bit. I do the same thing...I talk to Promise like she can understand words like that haha. It's habit!

@RegalCharm aw good luck!  She's so cute. I like her name too. I hope you can get her.
@waresbear nothing wrong with that, you did those people a favor!  It's so hard to find GOOD farriers. Or people think theirs is good but they're actually horrible. I know quite a few in my area that are horrible but people swear by them. :lol:

I confess, it's SO hot/humid today. & the rest of the week...probably won't ride much but we will see, going up to 100F on Saturday, sheesh! Might storm tonight which isn't a bad thing, but still. The humidity is torturous, which is the problem. If it doesn't storm I may ride for a little, because by the time I get to the barn things cool off a bit...but who knows. I know my luck I get to the barn & the storm will come. LOL.


----------



## RegalCharm

@JCnGrace just opened an email and the lady said my application looks great and will go and see Carmen Fri or Sat.

And Thanks to those who sent good vibes.


----------



## JCnGrace

Will have to catch up when I can. Got a call about 10:50 p.m. tonight that mom had a heart attack and died but they got her back and was transporting her to a hospital in Indianapolis. It is now 5:24 a.m. and we just got back home a few minutes ago. At the hospital she was awake, alert, complaining her back hurt and that she wanted her teeth. LOL They had already done a heart cath by the time we arrived and the problem was a blood clot not a blockage. Dr. said her heart looked pretty dang good for her age. Anyway, just trying to unwind a bit so I can get some sleep, hubby has no problems unwinding and hit the hay immediately upon getting home.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@PoptartShop Yay for getting your farrier back!!  And I know!! All the other horses most time are like *nothing happens* with flies, while Tuya shakes head, stops suddenly to scratch her head and even kicks at them while being ridden... Sigh... 
Aww such cute bears refreshing from heat. Lovely pictures, bet it was fun!
Speaking of weather, it's past the middle of July and it's the first time in AGES that I get to see blie skies. Darn it, where did all the seasons go?? But I don't envy humidity. Neither my hair, lol!
@waresbear you did good by the horses and owners, so if someone cannot do their job properly... Too bad.
@JCnGrace That dun (?) mare has always been Tuya's best friend, they were appart for a while, so I guess she is all happy with being reunited with her. And didn't mind me bringing away from her, which is great! She is BO's daughter's mare. Silly babies, hope they don't fall off again 
One more word for your horses to learn: Beep! Lol!

OMG I just read your last post (I reply as I read...) That scared me for good!!! I hope she stays stable and all goes well. A HUGE hug from me to you, all the best. (I suck at this, right?)
@RegalCharm Congratulations!!! She is absolutely gorgeous! Thank you for giving her a good life  I had seen that video before, absolutely heartwarming.


----------



## RegalCharm

Good to hear you Mom is doing ok @JCnGrace. And complaining is a good thing . I understand about the back hurting from having to lay flat on your back. After my heart cath. this last time the nurse tilled the whole bed up like a sliding board and that helped a lot. 

If there are no further problems they will more than likely send her home after a day or so. 
@TuyaGirl getting Carmen will be good for both of us .


----------



## carshon

@JCnGrace glad your Mom is in good hands. Sening more good vibes @RegalCharm. Can't wait to see pics


----------



## PoptartShop

@JCnGrace wow what a huge scare, I am glad your mom is okay. :sad: Goodness, at least she has her sense of humor even in scary situations! Hope you were able to get some sleep. *hugs* :hug:
@RegalCharm congrats!  She is so cute. I have high hopes for you and Carmen. I hope you guys click instantly.
@TuyaGirl that's how Promise is too! The other day she kept kicking out at them during our ride. :lol: So dramatic! Yeah the humidity sucks; especially for my hair. It's always in a messy bun anymore. :icon_rolleyes: Ugh! 

I confess, it stormed really bad last night, right when I got to the barn it got all cloudy & started thundering. It's supposed to storm again tonight...yay. I was hoping to ride tonight since it's not going to be as hot, but oh well.  The ground is icky anyway. 

Promise ate her dinner when I got to the barn yesterday & she's so messy. Her blaze isn't white anymore...it's brown from the food hahaha. :lol: She's so silly. Doing her little head tilt for a carrot!


----------



## JCnGrace

@PoptartShop, I was way off, I thought you might have a wedding planned for next year. Promise with her dirty nose, she's such a card! LOL
@RegalCharm, happy dance that your application was accepted! Can't wait to hear all about Carmen. Pretty sad about Lady. As a kid we lived along a state highway and I lost more than 1 dog from getting hit by a car. Some people do their best to hit them. I saw a car actually drive off into the ditch to hit one of mine.
@TuyaGirl, dun is the right word in English. Appreciate the cyber hug, I needed it!
I'm glad Tuya gets to hang out with her bestie again. 

Thank you all for prayers, good vibes and well wishes for mom. She's a feisty thing so chances are she'll have a good recovery. At 89 this is her first major health issue so she's been pretty lucky there.


----------



## PoptartShop

@JCnGrace oh no way LOL we aren't even engaged yet hahahaha! :rofl: LOL still a ways to go before all that haha. 

Wow, can't believe she's 89! That's amazing. I'm glad she's been in great health and it seems like she has such a good sense of humor and spirit.


----------



## GrittyGrulla

I feel ya. I feel all of ya. I just gave birth to my son back in April and I honestly thought I would have been back on my horse by now. It makes me feel bad that the summer is passing us by and her and my gelding are just chillin out there in their turn out. I mean, they are perfectly happy being lazy horses, but I miss my time with them. I crave it. It's not that I don't enjoy every minute with my infant son, I truly do. I just wish there were more hours in the day so I could have my horsey time too.


----------



## RegalCharm

PoptartShop said:


> @RegalCharm congrats!  She is so cute. I have high hopes for you and Carmen. I hope you guys click instantly.


I hope we click together or else I just spent $165 for doggie supplies at Rural King to be reselling. LOL I looked at a 42 inch dog crate and figured that would be to small. So I bought a 48 inch crate holly molely got it put together and WOW is that thing big. It came with a divider to make it a 2 dog crate and has 2 doors. The bed pad was half the price of the crate. Elevated doggie dishes toys and A Pink harness and lead. 

My wife is probably looking down from Heaven and laughing at me.
@carshon there is a link to her pictures a page back the rescue put up.
@JCnGrace Sounds like your Mom is doing very well. I bet you are very relieved 


I know I am forgetting some.


----------



## PoptartShop

@RegalCharm that is so sweet that you already spent money on her!  That is adorable, she will be spoiled!!! I am even more excited for you now. Yay! Please let us know how it goes. 

I confess, 3 of my coworkers are on vacation today & Monday (yeah, must be nice) so it's been super quiet here today...not sure if I'll get outta here early. Gonna go to the gym after work, then tomorrow I am going to try to ride SUPER early to beat the heat. It's going up to like 100F tomorrow!  Gonna be so hot this weekend.

I hope everyone has a great weekend!!


----------



## carshon

The heat wave is here in full force. Just got back in from spraying down my horses. They were already soaked in sweat. All but 1 will line up at the fence to be sprayed with the hose. I started feeding electrolytes in their feed last night. Most of it was still in the feed pans this morning. I confess that I am thankful to work from home on days like today. Where I can check on horses and other animals just to make sure everyone is OK.

I also confess I am over this summer. Spring sucked, summer has been horrific and I am ready for fall.


----------



## JCnGrace

@PoptartShop, humor and good spirits? :rofl: She accused one of her children today of trying to force her into a nursing home when all that has been talked about is rehab (which should be followed by a nursing home but not a one of us has mentioned that to her...baby steps). Another she accused of thinking she was smarter than the doctor because said child keeps saying mom had a heart attack and the doctor says she did not have a heart attack (she did, just not the typical kind from a blockage but from a blood clot). Mom says she's only in the hospital because her back hurts. :icon_rolleyes: She also told me today that she did not die because she was awake the whole time. I asked her how bad it hurt when they shocked her with the paddles since she awake for it and she said it didn't hurt at all. LOL By the time this is all said and done she'll probably have 5 children sitting around with drool running out of our mouths because she caused all of us to have strokes.  LOL

Have a good ride in the morning and enjoy your weekend!

@GrittyGrulla, congrats on the baby! While I never had children of my own we had my step-daughter's son a lot when he was a baby and on up. I don't know how a mother gets anything done other than caring for an infant because the only time you aren't busy with them is when they are napping and, for me anyway, the only thing I could manage to do during that time was to sit in a stupor from lack of sleep. LOL Do you have anyone who could watch him for an hour or two while you got some horse time in?

@RegalCharm, we definitely need a picture of her in her pink harness! I'm anxiously awaiting the news that she is home with you. 

@carshon, isn't this weather we're getting just miserable for the horses? Dogs too...mine goes out to do his business then immediately barks to be let back in the AC. 

I confess I'm beyond tired. Been spending way too much time in the vehicle driving back and forth to see mom. The good thing is because hubby can't handle the heat and humidity to work outside he has been acting as my chauffer to keep from being bored so I haven't had to do the driving. I'm going to take the day off tomorrow and vegetate as much as possible. 

Dangit, just got the hiccups. Hard ones that hurt.


----------



## RidingWithRuby

I confess I hate the heat too. Fall 24/7, please.

I also confess I'm on vacation, and the people in the apartment above us have been slamming doors and stomping around pretty much all night. Right now it sounds like they're sliding chairs across the floor.

I just want some good sleep.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Its been a busy couple of weeks as usual, I photographed a horse show today hoping to make a little bit of pocket money from that. Still haven't ridden my horse but I spent time with both and pampered them. @JCnGrace - Sending loving vibes very sorry to hear about your mums health scare

Glad everyone else is doing fairly well!


----------



## RegalCharm

well @JCnGrace seems like your mom is back to her normal self If I remember right from the behavior patterns you have posted before with the phone scammers and telemarketers. LOL. I wonder did she mention anything about walking toward a bright light? 

The lady who runs the rescue is at a weekend dog show/ competition and emailed me last night that she would have a better idea of her time toward getting back home for a possible Sunday evening meeting with Carmen.

The heat wave and humidity here is terrible with the heat index over 100F. It is supposed to break come Monday when T-storms move in.

Is it just me or has anyone else noticed that airplane vapor trails are not making big square boxes in the sky so far this summer. :shrug:


----------



## RidingWithRuby

It's supposed to be nearly 120F here with the heat and humidity index. Ewww.


----------



## JCnGrace

@RidingWithRuby, so much for a relaxing vacation, huh? 
@Rainaisabelle, thank you! Hope you make lots of pocket money with your photos!
@RegalCharm, what a bummer your meeting got delayed! Yes, she's back to her old self and no she didn't see a light, I asked. LOL You know what is crazy? She's still talking to the scammer and still believes if she could just send him enough money to cover the taxes on the car it and the 18 million would be hers. We think she's been sending him a little every month out of her allowance.

I don't recall ever seeing any vapor trails making squares, just streaks. 

I enjoyed my vegetation day just wish it lasted longer. LOL They moved her to the rehab facility today. Lucky oldest sis happened to be the one there when they came in with that info so her and the brother-in-law had to take her. She's going to take a veggie day tomorrow (today really). 

While I've kept up with barn chores I have neglected the mini's lot and it needs some serious attention. And we won't talk about how much dirty laundry is piled up. In other words I should have been busy today instead of loafing.


----------



## RegalCharm

JCnGrace said:


> @RegalCharm, what a bummer your meeting got delayed!



Got another email this morning and now am a little bit more bummed out


_"The competition trial I am attending with my dog went on really long yesterday and I expect the same today. Can we plan on next week? I am available Friday evening, Saturday evening, and Sunday all day then.

Please let me know! I apologize."
_


Just gives me the feeling adopting a dog isn't going to happen. I jumped into this with both feet and have everything here and ready except for food
Thinking she would be here tonight.


----------



## JCnGrace

Don't give up yet @RegalCharm!


----------



## Finalcanter

My lesson last week was canceled so I'm looking where to put in another this week. I so want to ride at my other barn, where I can spend more time with the horses and meet some old friends, but as it stands for now, I cannot drive there yet. Soon perhaps..hopefully towards the fall. Maybe even sooner. I got a weekend day off at work (yesterday) which had been unheard of in my schedule prior. Hoping it stays like that, even just one weekend day off I'll be happy. :runninghorse2:

Vent confession: 
I just miss being able to groom and tack up, even the simple things like leading the horse to cool off...I can't really do that at my current barn. Already wrote a journal about this here. I guess I'm just relaying feelings of nostalgia. My friend says it's a liability issue or something to that effect at my 'new' barn. All I know is that I can barely pet my lesson horse or take a video of my riding before my trainer takes him/her away. Meanwhile other trainers allow videos. I just want to see my riding after months (nearly a year) of not riding. Is it too much to ask for a 15 second video? Maybe I just need a new trainer at the new barn- I'm not asking for these things every lesson. I'm probably just another lesson kid to my trainer- one that she probably doesn't think is interested in her equitation/etc. When really, I'm very interested in how I and the horse are moving..


----------



## PoptartShop

@JCnGrace oh gosh, she is something else! :lol: Hopefully she behaves herself at the rehab facility and starts feeling better. Sheesh!! She better stop being stupid about that scammer!! I hope you get the laundry done, I know it sucks when it piles up like that. The hampers (we have two, yes lol) were empty yesterday for the first time in forever. LOL, there's always a few things left in them, I finally got all the laundry done...but it was a pain! I hate folding. :lol: 
@RegalCharm I'm sorry it got delayed, & I hope it goes well this weekend. I am rooting for you and Carmen!!
@Finalcanter Aw, that sucks about your new barn. :sad: That's a shame...you may just need a new trainer. That's not cool, you should be able to have time to bond with your lesson horse. 
@RidingWithRuby so hot! Gosh, this weekend I had to grocery shop & just getting in & out of the car was horrible!

I confess, I did end up riding Saturday & Sunday, well both mornings because it got hot pretty quickly. But then I spent the rest of the days enjoying the AC.  LOL, too hot for anything else! 

Supposed to storm today & tomorrow, yay. But at least it'll be less hot. Happy Monday!


----------



## RidingWithRuby

@PoptartShop I know! I want to go down to the beach with the dogs but it is waaaayyyyyy too hot.


----------



## RegalCharm

This Sunday coming up at 11 am. She e-mailed me this morning asking for pics of the yard and house. I had D.I.L. stop and take pics with her phone and texted them to her. E-mail said she got them. The meeting will be at a petsmart that the rescue is partnered with and if I adopt her she can come home with me that day and I get a book of coupons for their stories. Which I will use at the local store over in WV. 

Will have someone take pics and have them emailed to me so I can save them on the computer and then post on the forum if the computer doesn't give me any problems. 

Got the grass mowed between periods of rain but didn't get the trimming done. It really cooled off today.. Feels so much better outside.


----------



## JCnGrace

@Finalcanter, seems weird to me that grooming and tacking wouldn't be part of your lessons. 
@PoptartShop, laundry is pretty much done. I have a load left in the dryer but I'll get to folding it up sooner or later. LOL

Does Promise have that lot and shed to herself? She looks pretty content in there. 
@RegalCharm, good news about Carmen! We didn't get a break in the weather until today and it was a really nice day. Not cool enough for the horses though, they still spent most of their day in the barn. 

Lets see...I taught the dog a bad thing. While the weather has been so miserable I know he's going to go out, get his business done and then want back inside so instead of putting his collar on him and then hooking him to the chain I've been walking out with him and just waiting while he goes. Now instead of always walking up and putting his head in his collar, if he wants me to go out with him he'll stop before he gets to the door and give me the eye until I put his collar away and then he'll go out. 

I saw one of our cats today that I haven't seen in a long time, probably a year or close to it. I didn't see all of her just her back end as it was disappearing into her hidey hole. She used to be tame but she's hated us ever since we took her to the vet to get spayed. You'd think after 10 years (give or take a year) that she'd be over it but she's still holding a grudge.

For some strange reason when I get a bean out of one of the geldings I show it to them and say, "See this nasty thing I got out of you?". Every one of them reacts with disgust by either turning their head or curling their lip but not Cutter. Yesterday I showed him his and he decided he was going to eat it. Thankfully my reflexes were fast enough that I threw it on the ground before he actually got it in his mouth. Should have named him Crazy Horse. LOL


----------



## carshon

Has anyone heard from @Tihannah? I really miss her posts


----------



## Tihannah

carshon said:


> Has anyone heard from @Tihannah? I really miss her posts


Hey you! I'm still here! I pop in and read threads every now and then! North has been growing and filling out like a wild fire and we have a big 3 day clinic next weekend that I'm uber excited about. I confess I miss sharing sometimes, haha, but I am really just enjoying my pony! How are you?? What have I missed??


----------



## PoptartShop

@JCnGrace Yes! Whole entire field to herself.  She has buddies in the pasture next to her though so she's not truly 'alone' lol, plus when my bf's horse comes next month it'll be even better! Hahaha, now you have the dog giving you the eye! :lol: Hmm I wonder why the cat is so shy after so many years! LOL that is too funny about the beans omg. :rofl: Like umm that's not food! Omg haha. That is hilarious. Nasty Cutter!!

@carshon I talk to her a lot, she's great!  I do miss her journal though. @Tinahannah nice to see you popping in!!  

@RegalCharm well that's a good start, I really can't wait to hear how Sunday goes. 

I confess, I'm finally gonna try to ride tonight. I haven't since Sunday! It's been raining since Monday. :icon_rolleyes: Ugh. At least it's a bit cooler outside though. Not too much going on here. Busy busy workweek. 

Anyone else wishing it was Friday?!


----------



## Tihannah

PoptartShop said:


> Anyone else wishing it was Friday?!


Sigh...more than anything!


----------



## RegalCharm

Your fur babies had a union meeting and organized @JCnGrace to change the rules. Cat holding a grudge? usually they just scratch or bite you. LOL...Cats are independent and allow you to think you are in charge. Horses are butter you up and make you give them scratches and general are friendly toward you and they get treats and feed ad hay and then turn around and poop and pee in the stalls , run ins and barns to make you work Dogs are kind of like horses they play with you get their belly's rubbed then get treats food and water then make you get up from watching your favorite TV show to let or take them out then knowing you are miss most of your show. They have to investigate every nook and cranny of the yard. LOL 

@Tihannan pretty pony you are riding.

I am wishing it was Sunday @ PoptartShop


----------



## PoptartShop

@RegalCharm I know you are! I am excited to hear how it goes. 

I confess, I gave Promise some carrots last night, & she did every trick in the book for them...including 'smiling' haha. :lol:


----------



## Tazzie

@JCnGrace, it was a total blast! Nick actually left the Sunday of Breyerfest to meet my mom halfway for the kids  so kids have been home for a bit! They had a blast! We definitely wouldn't have gone camping without them! And yup, I do! Paid for his breeding fee and will just have to bring Izzie into heat in March to breed her. He's a grey, but not homozygous grey and has yet to foal a grey (four foals this year, not a single one going grey; my friend's baby Jo is sired by him). I wanted an early foal, so that's our plans  daddy is a purebred Arabian with quite a few Regional Championships under his belt. Was just broke to ride this year, but I love how he uses his hind end without having knowledge of using it under saddle. His temperament is VERY similar to Izzie's with how he's pretty chill with everything, and the owner's son can lead him around at a show in front of Izzie. He's amazing. I personally want a filly. Nick wants a colt (gelding). Either way, we want healthy with a healthy momma. I'm excited, but a bit knotted up worrying about Izzie lol UGH about wasps! I have a deep rooted fear of bees and wasps, so Nick banishes them all really fast when I find nests. Oh wow with the birds nest! I only had to put one back, but I was shocked Scratchy didn't get it first! Haha, I do the beep beep a lot too! Oh my gosh, I'm so glad your mom is ok!! How terrifying! Glad hubby is being a good help driving you back and forth! Eh, everyone needs a lazy day. You should see my house right now lol silly dog! And you have some weird horses haha!
@TuyaGirl, it's great fun! It's not really a show (least not our part; there IS a model horse show though!), but a demonstration. A lot of different breeds come out to showcase what we can do. And interacting with the public is expected. Sadly, I heard a lot of people saying other breeds weren't as friendly  they were shocked we let them pet our horses. But that is the entire point of going to these! It was a shame to hear that :/ I hope the ground has been fixed! How awful! Sounds like fun greeting the hockey team though!! Awww, baby!
@PoptartShop, we did! And yes! I'm so thrilled with how Nick and Diego handled it all! Made me so proud! Izzie is a snuggle bug, that's for sure lol thank you though <3 and yes! Way past due! I'm so glad you got some ride time in though! Ugh, the temps have been torture! Least it cooled off a bit this week. I'm sure you'll lose the weight in no time! But I think you look great  I love your pictures!!
@RegalCharm, that is so exciting!!! I can't wait to see you post about her!! Your post about supplies made me chuckle lol
@carshon, I hear ya. I'm ready for fall and a bit cooler temps. Though right now it's not bad. I'd be ok staying with this for a bit lol
@Finalcanter, I'm sorry about your lessons. And that barn sounds dreadful. I would hate to not interact with the horses at all :/
@Tihannah, I'm so glad to see you post <3


It's been a bit nutty lately haha!

We went camping from last Wednesday through Sunday at Lincoln City State Park in Indiana. Went to Holiday World on Thursday, and visited the Santa Claus, Indiana Museum and Historic Post Office. All the kids wrote letters to Santa, which was fun. Then went and had a frozen hot chocolate at The Candy Castle. Found candy cigarettes too haha! Actually went back on Saturday for another frozen hot chocolate, and found Nick a souvenir shot glass (he gets one from every place he goes).

Monday we all had a stomach bug (SIL and BIL had it Thursday, and nearly all of us were down and out on Monday with it). Tuesday I was still down and out from it, and babysitter's son had hernia surgery on Monday. So I stayed home with the kids.

Wednesday I rode. Diego was a bit off on his left front. Couldn't get him to react anywhere at all, so to be safe we locked them up in the barn overnight to give them a chance to rest. Izzie no longer needs morning allergy meds (at the moment at least). I rode Izzie bareback and had a blast 

Today we made slime in our lab haha! Two weeks from tomorrow is take your kids to work day, and our lab does slime. She wanted to do different recipes, so we'd do one, and have the other repeat it. We had a bit too much fun haha! Plan to see how Diego feels tonight. Also aim to ride Izzie too.

Making it quick since it's about time for me to head out haha!

Here are pictures of Izzie's baby daddy 










(This one is from before he was started under saddle, hence his hind end looking a bit light)


















More pictures that were uploaded for Breyerfest 
































































Family picture


----------



## JCnGrace

@Tihannah, NICE HORSE!

@PoptartShop, my week has flown by and I'm thinking it still should be Tuesday. Looks like Promise is thoroughly enjoying that carrot! 

@RegalCharm, we had her mom spayed at the same time and she disappeared for a year then came back and moved into a different barn but she was over it and is one who will walk under your feet to try to trip you up. Anyway the grudge thing must run in the family. Hubby's spoiled rotten cat is the only one who even thinks about biting & scratching with the cause being you're not giving her the attention she thinks she deserves. He lets her but I'll give her a good thumping when she forgets her manners around me. I'm the first to admit I'm also bad about spoiling the critters but in return I expect a certain level of respect from them or if not respect (lets face it, cats do not respect anyone) at least that they don't act like little heathens. LOL 

@Tazzie, glad you enjoyed your vacation even if it did end with you all getting a bug. Future baby daddy is quite handsome so he and Izzie ought to make beautiful babies. I know you'll worry, I always worried too but if it makes you feel any better none of my mares had any difficult foalings. I did have a couple of early term abortions over the years but both mares that had them went on to have a healthy foal the following year. One of them was my mini mare and the other a gaited pony mare. One of my paint mares didn't like to pass her afterbirth and would need a shot of oxytocin to get her to deliver it, sometimes more than one dose. That was Cloud's dam. None of that was hair raising complications. Heck, I could check on Gracie to find her contentedly munching on hay go back within 20 - 30 minutes for the next check and she'd be standing there cleaning off her foal. She could spit them out in no time. LOL

When I got to the barn today the trash can that contained a 10 lb. bag of treats was knocked over and something had ripped into the unopened bag and ate almost all the treats. Could have been the neighbor's dogs, ***** or possums but I hope whatever it was got a stomach bug from eating all those horse treats!


----------



## Werecat

Super stressed. I had to put my beloved JRT mix to sleep on Tuesday of last week and I've been in a depression since. And then my best friend dropped a bombshell on me... She's getting out of horses (mainly due to lack of interest combine with health issues). So she is giving me her horse who I've been boarding for her for the last 2 years. I've known the horse for as long as I've known my horse, so I already have an attachment to him, but I am so, so sad about losing my riding buddy... as well as now I have to worry about buying a horse trailer (will probably be buying hers from her), a truck, and learning how to pull a trailer. *deep breaths* at least I am riding more now! After an entire winter-spring off. I think I rode 3 times since the new year? Including yesterday.

Another friend is driving across town to pick me and Bear up to go on a trail ride with her Saturday morning, and I'm super nervous... but I'm trying to work through it. I suffer from general anxiety so, I always find things to worry about, and have to make a conscious ever to work through it to iron out the nerves.

Oh, picture of the new-to-me horse!


----------



## JCnGrace

@Werecat, so sorry about your dog. Losing our much beloved pets takes it's toll on us for sure. Hugs!

Nice of your friend to give you her horse...if you wanted him. Maybe with some time off and a return to health your friend will want to ride with you again on occasion. 

I have faith that your trail ride will be wonderful and you'll have fun. There is power in positive thinking!


----------



## phantomhorse13

I confess I am yet again hopelessly behind.. will try to catch up over the weekend!

I was finally able to get some saddle time this week. The whole story is in my journal.

Phin:



















George & Kestrel:










George & Link:










George:









:cowboy:


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

@JCnGrace oh wow, thats scary. I'm a few days behind I hope your mum is more stable again now! :hug: 
@Finalcanter that sounds utterly bizarre to me! so you only get to sit on the horse for lessons, but not any handling on the ground?!! When (my sister) and I did riding school we were there every weekend/all weekend riding or not and in summer we cycled to the riding school 6km each way with backpack of food and cordial. Cycled over most afternoons after school especially in summer where the evenings are long. Sometimes Dad would pick us up. But we did everything we could with the ponies, feeding out, grooming, get in horses for lessons, turn out, clean tack, whatever. . .and often rewarded with extra rides.
@Tihannah North is gorgeous!! Am I right in thinking it was you who used to ride a friesian (excuse me if i'm getting mixed up here!!)
@Werecat good news and bad. So sorry you lost your riding buddy. Hint with a new trailer . . . practice backing before you need to go anywhere with a time limit!!!
@phantomhorse13 you have some of the most fabulous country to ride!

I have acquired a new cat since i last commented. Sparrow. She was my daughters, but DD had a stray cat move in and Sparrow was being pushed out.


----------



## blue eyed pony

Guyyyyyyyyyys I can't remember if I mentioned the interview I had last week but I GOT THE JOB


----------



## JCnGrace

@phantomhorse13, there you are! Figured you were traveling all over the country to endurance rides. 
@ShirtHotTeez, who knows how she's doing? One sister sent me an e-mail last night saying she thought mom was near the end and then I talked to another sister today and she said mom was bright & chipper. Rehab place also gives conflicting reports. Every time I go she's been weak & tired. Regardless, she understands she can't live independently anymore so will go from rehab into assisted living.

Pretty cat! Is she good company for you?
@blue eyed pony, CONGRATS!!!! When do you start?

Hubby caught a **** in the trap so that was probably the treat thief.


----------



## blue eyed pony

@JCnGrace - I actually already did! I've done my first week  

I'm learning SO MUCH, and it's all go all the time, and I love it so much


----------



## JCnGrace

That's great @blue eyed pony. Makes it much easier to get out of bed and head to work when you enjoy your job.


----------



## Tihannah

@ShirtHotTeez Thank you! And yes, I retired her in 2017. She went back to her original owners and is fat, sassy, and loving retirement!


----------



## RidingWithRuby

Confession time: My almost 9 year old dog is going in for surgery on Tuesday and I'm worried. She has a mammary tumor, which will be removed, and she'll also be spayed and have her dewclaws removed. (They keep getting caught on things and getting injured, and she won't quit chewing on them.)

She's getting up in age and she's my girl, you know? She drives me nuts every single day, but she's still my cuddly fluffball. She's the dog who chewed up my favorite books, climbed a gate (actually climbed like a cat. I watched in awe.), gets the zoomies daily and runs like her tail is on fire. She's my naughty good girl. Too many things could go wrong.

I'm probably worried over nothing, we love our vet and he's a great guy, I have no doubts in him. But still.


----------



## Caledonian

:wave:Hi all! I hope everyone is well. I've been enjoying reading through the posts and catching up.

@*JCnGrace* - How's your mum? That must've been very frightening. :hug:As for my dad, he's completely bedbound now and sleeps for the majority of the time. He's getting weaker as the cancer takes hold, but he still has his good days and i was able to spend last night lying with him on the bed, watching Laurel and Hardy films. 

The rest of us are exhausted. We're beginning to get a routine with the carers, nurses, OTs and physios, which i hope will give us some free time. I still can't get used to strangers walking into the house five or six times a day though. It's a small price to pay for the support and i've to keep thinking about the bigger picture. 


I've nothing horsey to confess as i haven't been near one in ages. My heart's not in it at the moment. 

Our weather's been awful. We've had flash floods, extreme heat and thunderstorms, all thanks to the Sahara bubble dragging weather north. Having said that, the mainland is breaking temperature records, which is far more dangerous. 



I hope everyone had a good weekend!


----------



## lb27312

@RegalCharm... checking in to see if you got your dog! I hope so!!


----------



## RegalCharm

lb27312 said:


> @RegalCharm... checking in to see if you got your dog! I hope so!!


Yes she is home with me and is settling in nicely. She likes the grandkids and doesn't bark at strangers but will watch them and let them pet her. She is very food oriented so she works really good for a treat.

The lady from the rescue walked out of the store with us Carmen leading and us behind and Carmen went right to my van in the parking lot and put her front feet on the bumper. Open the tail gate and crate door and she jumped right in..

She has a kind of loose stool the last time we were out walking the yard but I chalk that up to a change in living spaces and nerves. And probably the treats she is getting. She will go right into her crate if I tell her to but she has the run of the house but she lays near me mostly. 


I am going to add pictures if I can and some in her pink harness and lead for @JCnGrace and others .


----------



## blue eyed pony

@RegalCharm omg she's so sweet, I love her <3 

I'm starting to not want sugar in my coffee when I make it myself. I think this is promising. (I'm a barista)
I still need sugar if anyone ELSE makes it, which is interesting...


----------



## RegalCharm

blue eyed pony said:


> @RegalCharm omg she's so sweet, I love her <3
> 
> I'm starting to not want sugar in my coffee when I make it myself. I think this is promising. (I'm a barista)
> I still need sugar if anyone ELSE makes it, which is interesting...


 @blue eyed pony that sounds like food taste better when cooked by someone else. LOL
Sorry the pics posted sideways and up side down. Probably has something to do with the phones picture ratio. they are all right side up on my computer.

The lady did tell me she is purebred just no papers came with her .The lady at the rescue shows Huskies and GSD's and I think Carmen has had some experience as to how she stayed beside my granddaughter when she was running and making turns.


----------



## blue eyed pony

@RegalCharm - except the opposite, coffee tastes better if I make it myself. Coffee shouldn't need sugar to be palatable, if it does it's burned or poor quality. But my coworkers, who have more experience with the machines and the beans, still can't make coffee that I don't need sugar in?


----------



## RegalCharm

@blue eyed pony my daughter worked in the local Starbucks for a long time and they have rules as to how much coffee to use per pot and recipes for the different coffee drinks they sell. 

I would just order a small regular coffee and that is $2.00 and I am not crazy about the brand of coffee they use. I use Maxwell house breakfast blend and I guess I just have gotten used to that. For what they charge for some of their caffeinated drinks I can buy a large can of my brand.


----------



## JCnGrace

@RidingWithRuby, 9 isn't all that bad for surgery but she's sure going to be sore for a while. We had the dew claws removed off of a dog we used to have because they were doubles and that bothered him much more than the neutering. Be prepared to pamper and spoil her rotten when she comes home and have a quiet place ready for her to recuperate in.
@Caledonian, so good to hear from you! I'm sorry your dad is now bedbound, that's really hard seeing a parent in that condition. Laughter is good though and who can help but laugh at Laurel & Hardy!

Mom has been on the warpath today. After agreeing that she needed assisted living and telling us she was ok with either of the places we were researching she's now decided she doesn't want to go, not only to the one we chose but not the other one either, because she had a dream last night that one of the male residents (who she went to school with and does really live there) came into her room and climbed into bed with her. Who knew you still had those kind of dreams at 89? LOL She'll just have to remember to keep her door locked if she's that worried about it because we've already signed on the dotted line and wrote them a check and she'll be moving in on the 1st. 

If she gives it a chance I think she'll really enjoy living there because they do a lot of scheduled activities that she enjoys like shopping trips, bingo night, going to the casino, card & board games, crafts, etc... and she's always complaining about being lonely and bored but the chances of her going in with an open mind keeps dwindling. Other than that she's doing good. Most of her problems stemmed from being sore from CPR and she's getting better from that. Her heart actually didn't suffer from any permanent damage and the cardiologist said it was surprisingly strong for her age. 

Quit being such a stranger, I miss your posts!
@RegalCharm, yay, yay, YAY that Carmen is now home with you! Sounds like she chose you as much as you chose her. She really is beautiful dog and in the pictures looks like she has good manners too. Don't forget I'm just one state to the west if you want to get rid of her. LOL I'm happy for you!
@blue eyed pony, I can't handle sweetened coffee no matter who makes it and I cannot bring myself to even try iced coffee. Make it hot and black and it's my favorite beverage. 

Did you ever get your saddle situation straightened out? 

The joys of getting old...one of the horses did something today that I was going to remember to tell you all and for the life of me I can't remember now what it was. LOL


----------



## RegalCharm

@JCnGrace She is very well behaved and listens to you really good. She woke me up at 2:30 with a nose to the neck nugging for a potty break and again at 6:30 this morning but that was alright no accidents in the house so far. She loves treats and is calm when meeting neighbors no barking and will sit or lay on her own when I stopped to talk to them 

I did like that I got a binder made up for her that lists all of her vaccinations , the date and Vet that gave them, even when she was spaded. The microchip number and what brand, rabies vaccination Certificate and sticker for the door to alert emer. personal there is a pet in the house. 

A free bag of her food , leash and collar. She really likes food. LOL. She started playing with me last night after it quieted down and rolled onto her back for belly rubs. Which is good because for a dog to expose their belly is a sign of not being the alpha.


I got a giggle last evening when she was meeting some neighbors their little ****z tue acted like he was going to eat her alive and she just looked at him like your joking right. LOL She did bark and head toward him but I pulled on the leash and said NO and that was all it took for her to sit by my leg.

So I think she is a keeper and you will have to look for your own GSD. LOL>


----------



## RidingWithRuby

@JCnGrace she is already pampered and spoiled, heh. 

I can't resist dropping a photo, so here's the little munchkin in all her glory.

This was taken about 40 seconds before she realized she was on a bridge, lost her mind, and flopped to the ground.


----------



## Tazzie

@JCnGrace, it was nice to get away for a bit! I'm really hoping so. I find him to be the total package, and I'm stoked to see what the outcome will be. Gonna be a long two years haha! (well, a little over a year and a half at this point lol). And yeah, she's just my baby, so I'll always worry. I have a good person picked out to foal her out, and she'll be right down the road from Hagyard if things go sideways. The lady already knows Izzie is to be saved at all costs IF something goes wrong. Goodness! Something sure enjoyed your treats, huh?

@Werecat, I'm so sorry about Wesley  *hugs* I wish I could say or do more for you. I hope the trail ride went well! And details on the horse? I can't remember anything about him, though I know I've seen a lot of pictures with him 

@phantomhorse13, I'm glad you got some riding in! Looks like beautiful weather too!

@RidingWithRuby, fingers crossed the surgery goes well and she heals quickly!

@RegalCharm, I love the pictures!! She is beautiful! Is that you with her? You look so happy! And she sounds like a perfect addition! Love how well mannered she already seems!


Another weekend, another show! Show season is winding down, so soon you all won't have to deal with my posts of yet another show :lol:

We actually had a super awesome show too!

Izzie won her English Halter, Arabian Costume, Arabian Hunter Pleasure, and Arabian English Pleasure classes, and came in second in her Arabian Halter class.

Diego won his Arabian Sport Horse Under Saddle Dressage Type class, took second in English Halter and Arabian Sport Horse Under Saddle Hunter Type classes, and third in Arabian Halter.

I'm super proud though. Izzie gave me GOOD, just STRONG rides. That ring has always made her insanely strong, but we had super clean rides. Nick said she looked incredible out there  Diego was great! Had a couple baby moments, but overall was spectacular. We only took second in his one under saddle class because I asked him for the canter on the straight stretch, and he took the wrong lead. I've been retraining how to ask him to canter, and he sometimes gets it wrong. The girl who beat us had taken second behind us all day long though, so I didn't mind letting her have a win.

Talked with some awesome people there that are excited about Izzie going to Nationals. Said to make sure I stay away from certain people and don't let anyone get me down. Their family is the reason Sport Horse Nationals exists, so when they said they love Izzie's trot, and can see why the dressage judges love it, it made my heart swell with happiness.

The judge also personally told me Diego is going to be a really nice horse with some wet saddle pads  I love having comments like that!

We went to the church picnic afterward, but didn't stay long. It was crowded and we were tired.

I entered a Dressage show at the last minute for this Friday. I may be totally insane. I haven't shown Dressage in three years, and Diego never has. So we shall see how this goes! Crossing my fingers all goes well!

Couple of pictures and a video  look how beefy Diego is getting!










Our winnings aside from the ribbons


----------



## phantomhorse13

@*Finalcanter* : I would not want to ride at a barn run how you describe. are there other options in your area?

@*Tihannah* : welcome back! North continues to improve every day.

@*RegalCharm* : Carmen is beautiful - congrats! excellent that she is neither worried by strange humans or strange dogs.

@*PoptartShop* : love Promise's smiles!!

@*Werecat* : so very sorry to hear you had to say goodbye to a friend. they are never with us long enough.. I hope you had a good ride and congrats on the new horse.

@*ShirtHotTeez* : Sparrow is lovely. I bet she is very happy to have her own space now.

@*blue eyed pony* : congrats on the job! liking your work is a huge plus.

@*JCnGrace* : hope the caught **** takes care of your issues. I was not gallivanting riding, but I was doing endurance-related things: I was at the mid-year meeting for the AERC Board of Directors (I am one of the NE Region Directors). I am glad your mom is recovering, though I am sorry she is balking about the new living arrangements. I am sure all the change is very scary, but I hope she will see the best in things once she is there (and does not have any surprise bedmates!).

@*RidingWithRuby* : hope all goes well with the surgery tomorrow. Nine is not really all that old and leaving the tumor is not a better option!

@*Caledonian* : sorry to hear how stressful things in your life are right now, but I am glad your dad is still having some good days. I hope momma nature gives you a break soon.

@*Tazzie* : congrats on another fantastic show. You are gonna need an outbuilding just to hold all your ribbons and loot!


On Friday, I got Phin out with Gina and Nik. The whole story is in my journal.



















On Sunday, DH and I got George & Phin out:


















:cowboy:


----------



## RegalCharm

@Tazzie look at all those ribbons to add to the wall. Beautiful horses you got there , but I am partial to Diego, he has progressed very well in his training and will be a great horse in the ring. Izzy is doing great also so keep up the good work with both. Thanks for the remarks about Carmen. Yea I am the old man in the pics. 
@phantomhorse13 looks like you had another great ride and your miles ridden should add up to be a record year. Thanks for your remarks about Carmen too


I think I messed up though. Her food is a grain free Chicken recipe and I gave her some regular dog treats that have grains and flour ingredients and she has had loose stools all afternoon. My one daughter pointed out after reading the ingredients when she stopped by this afternoon and she thinks that might have caused it. So I sent them home with her for her dogs whose feed has grains in it. And it might be the differences in city water supplies.


----------



## RidingWithRuby

Thanks all who wished her well. I'm sure she'll be just fine - she's just my girl and I'm worried. She's a spunky thing, though. She isn't going anywhere if she has a say in it. 😉

Exciting news - after driving a rental car for close to three weeks, we have a new van to replace our wrecked one! (The old one was claimed as totaled and repairs would be ridiculously expensive. Plus it had 290,000 miles on it. Not really worth it as the value on KBB is only something like $600 in mint condition.) We got a pretty dang good deal on this one so smiles all around. Now it just needs a name.


----------



## RegalCharm

@RidingWithRuby Wishing your little girl the best with her surgery and fast recovery.


----------



## JCnGrace

@RegalCharm, I knew I didn't have a chance of talking you into passing her along. I could tell by your posts that you were a goner before you even met her. LOL She will be such good company for you!
@RidingWithRuby, is she a Pekinese and what is her name? 
@Tazzie, WOW you cleaned up at that show! You more than made up for that last bad one you had. Good luck in your dressage show this weekend!
@phantomhorse13, hope your meeting was very productive! We ended up catching 3 ***** altogether, I think it was mom and 2 of her youngsters that were about half grown and since they've been dealt with no more break-ins. 

We had a nice cold front come through right at chore time which Gamble's herd took advantage of and went out into the pasture. Amazing how much faster barn cleaning went without their help. LOL Frecks & Thunder weren't so cooperative but having 2 in your way is a whole different ballgame than having 5 underfoot.

Still haven't thought of what I was going to say last night. It doesn't help that I've done nothing but talk on the phone since last Wednesday and I hate talking on the phone. Today talked to one sister 3X, brother 2X, and the other 2 sisters once each trying to get scheduled when we were going to meet at mom's condo to get the stuff she'll need at her new digs moved. Also the assisted living place and a tree trimming place hubby had called about getting an estimate to cut down a tree. He didn't want to do it because there was a broken off tree hanging in a still standing dead tree. The last estimate wanted $500.00 or $400.00 if we'd pay them in cash. This guy looked at it said he'd do it for a $100.00 and had it done in less than 10 minutes. We still have to do clean up though. Hubby can scratch that off his list of things to worry and obsess over.


----------



## blue eyed pony

Thanks all  
@JCnGrace - I have a saddle that fits the horse, which I HATE. So I'm using that for now while I save for something that we both like.


----------



## RidingWithRuby

@RegalCharm thank you! 🙂
@JCnGrace Her name is Scarlett! She's actually a Japanese Chin. 🙂


----------



## PoptartShop

@Tazzie I LOVE all the show pictures! Keep them coming!  Diego really is starting to beef up, he looks amazing. Congrats!! You guys really kick butt! I think Friday you will also do well. You guys always do! Such great pictures <3 So proud of you guys!!!!!
@RidingWithRuby good luck with her surgery. I hope she will have a smooth recovery. Please keep us posted. I know it's hard not to worry!

@ShirtHotTeez aw, Sparrow is adorable. 

@JCnGrace carrots are her favorite for sure haha. Oh my, I hope they got a stomachache too from all those treats! :lol:

@Werecat I am so sorry for your loss.  *hugs* Both of those things are hard to deal with, it will be hard not to have a riding buddy but you will be fine! Things will start to look up. Trailering gets easier the more you do it, just lots of practice! Empty parking lots are great for that. I hope you enjoyed the trail ride.

@phantomhorse13 happy to see you out in the saddle again!  Loving the sunshine!! Great pictures. I'm behind in your journal, I need to catchup!

@RegalCharm OMG I am so happy you have her!!!!!!  Congrats! She is beautiful! How exciting. She probably was just nervous too. I love the pink on her. She is so cute. So happy for you both that you have each other. <3

@Caledonian hi there!  Ugh, that sucks about your weather. :sad: No fun at all, even if you were involved with horses at the moment, wouldn't be a fun time with that weather. I am glad you are doing well.

I confess, it's been busy at work the past day or so, I haven't been able to get on here much. Ugh. But, we did end up moving River (BF's horse) last night, earlier than expected (supposed to move her on August 10th) It was just getting worse & worse at the other place. So, now her and Promise are reunited!  It'll take a bit for her to gain the weight back but she is in good spirits.

Too hot/humid to ride today, but over the weekend I did have some good rides on Promise.

Just chilling after being hosed off!


----------



## RidingWithRuby

@PoptartShop is that Promise or River? Lovely horse either way!


----------



## PoptartShop

RidingWithRuby said:


> @PoptartShop is that Promise or River? Lovely horse either way!


Haha that's my girl Promise.  I will try to get some good ones of River!


----------



## Tihannah

@phantomhorse13 - SO jealous of your amazing rides! I wish I could take North out like that. I think it would be good for him, but I'm also afraid I may not survive it! Lol.
@Tazzie - that is one impressive show! You and Nick are doing such an awesome job with the ponies, but the real question is... what the heck are you gonna do with all those ribbons?!?!
@PoptartShop - you already know what I think on the move! Long overdue! So glad you got River out of there and back in grass heaven!

I confess that I am UBER excited about the clinic this weekend! Hoping it's not gonna be brutally hot, though we're riding at 845am all 3 days. Perks of being the clinic organizer! ;-) I have literally been quarterbacking between my vet, chiro, and farrier to make sure my pony is in top condition for the clinic. Every time I see them I'm like, "Look, whatever we do, he needs to be right for the first weekend in August!" Lol. 

After several months now dealing with the stifle issue with North, vet and I have decided to move forward with surgery after the clinic. He's scheduled for Aug 9th and I'm really looking forward to getting it over with. It's a pretty simple procedure that should be a permanent fix to the locking issue. I just want little man to be permanently comfortable and happy. So fingers crossed all goes well with that too!


----------



## PoptartShop

@Tihannah seriously, me too! It was getting too bad & once she started SKIPPING feedings...nah, we gotta GO! Couldn't bear it anymore. I'm dying to see her after work lol to see how she is adjusting! :lol: I am so excited for your clinic too!!  I would do the same thing, ride super early to beat that heat. You guys will do amazing! <3 The surgery is definitely a good thing, he won't have to deal with it again & will feel soooo much better.  

I confess, this really has been the longest workday ever...1 more hour though!


----------



## RidingWithRuby

Scarlett is home and very drugged up. It was a lot worse than expected - lots of cysts and masses and fluid. She'll be okay, it was just a more complicated operation.

And the price. Holy mother of a fruit loop, the price. $1000 later.....


----------



## phantomhorse13

@*RegalCharm* : I hope you have gotten to the bottom of Carmen's belly issues. so frustrating when you have one that is so sensitive.

@*RidingWithRuby* : congrats on the new van. I hope Scarlett is feeling better today, as we know your bank account will be reeling for a while after that.. 

@*JCnGrace* : hope things with your mom are settling down. great find on the tree trimmer.

@*PoptartShop* : glad River moving went smoothly, though it sucks she wasn't being cared for properly.

@*Tihannah* : if you have a friend with a mellow horse to go with you, no reason you can't take North out - worst case, you can have your friend pony you to start with as you know North can do that having come from the track. I cannot wait to hear your clinic report!!


Yesterday, I got some saddle time. The whole story is in my journal.

Phin & Kestrel:



















George and Link:


















Today it has been storming off and on, so I have been catching up on indoor stuff.


----------



## RidingWithRuby

@phantomhorse13 Reeling indeed! My dad nearly dropped dead when he saw the bill.

Unfortunately, she's a mess today. Whining, crying out, stumbling around. Her cone doesn't prevent her from reaching her stitches so she's been licking and scratching whenever possible. Just gave her some Benadryl so hopefully she'll settle.


----------



## PoptartShop

@phantomhorse13 oh my gosh, I love that color on Link!  So cute!!

@RidingWithRuby glad she will be okay, I'm sorry she's not feeling too good today.  Hopefully the meds help. Poor girly...& gosh, vet bills are NOT cheap! Ever! I feel your pain!!

River is settling in well though. Promise is so happy to have her back by her side!  

Gonna keep her in the roundpen a few more days, he has to get some bellboots for her & we didn't want to expose her to the field just yet (since she hasn't been on grass in awhile). But she seems pretty happy!  She keeps rolling in the grass. :rofl:

Supposed to storm tonight, but tomorrow I plan on riding since it'll cool down a little bit. Gonna go to the grocery store after work...my life is so exciting. LOL. :lol:

Here's River, rolling too, & then Promise of course with her silly face eating her dinner making a mess. :lol:


----------



## phantomhorse13

RidingWithRuby said:


> Unfortunately, she's a mess today. Whining, crying out, stumbling around. Her cone doesn't prevent her from reaching her stitches so she's been licking and scratching whenever possible. Just gave her some Benadryl so hopefully she'll settle.


I hope you have contacted your vet, both to get a larger e-collar and to request more/different pain meds. Poor girl!!


----------



## RidingWithRuby

Yup, we've been in contact. We're waiting to see how the Benadryl does, if she's no better in a bit then we'll go in and get something else. She's on carprofen right now. 
@PoptartShop glad to hear River is doing good!


----------



## RidingWithRuby

So....this happened.

Upgraded Cone of Shame (hard plastic vs the soft canvas one) and she's wearing not one but two onesies. She also needs some socks to keep her feet dry (she's a foot sucker/licker.) 

Right now she's squealing in frustration because she can't reach her stitches anymore, and she keeps bonking her cone on the wall. But at least she can't rip her stitches open! She also got a cortisone shot.

My dad was freakishly happy when we told him he needed to go buy the dog some clothes, hahah.


----------



## phantomhorse13

The cone of shame sucks, but is much better than the alternative.


The first time my cat wore one, she ran around backwards, growling and swatting at nothing in protest. It was hard not to laugh at her rage.


----------



## RidingWithRuby

@phantomhorse13 I must admit I've laughed at her a couple times. She keeps spinning her characteristic circles and bonking her cone on the walls. She's also very mad that she can't get at her stitches, so she'll attempt to reach them and then flop down in protest and go "graaaaahhhhhrrrgghhh."


----------



## Werecat

@PoptartShop Thank you so much <3 I miss that little pup so dearly, I haven't been the same  I've been in such a funk, a depression really. My friend said she'll give me lessons in an empty parking lot once we get a chance. Hoping when she takes it to the trailer dealer to get detailed she doesn't just sell it to him!
@Tazzie Thank you <3 So some details about the horse...
He's like, the perfect "husband" horse. You can put anyone on him and he's safe and listens. He just turned 23 on the 19th, so he's WAY older than the next horse I was wanting to get, but I do have a 3 stall barn, so eventually I can build out the last stall when it's time to get a younger horse. He is a super seasoned trail horse, and he's overall pretty awesome. However... I've only ever ridden a walker cross, never truly taken a ride on a pure TWH, so I'm sure I'll have to get used to it. His canter is so smooth though, that I think he'll be a really good confidence builder when it comes to Bear who is a lot more forward and fast.

The trail ride went PERFECTLY. Bear was SUCH a rockstar. I'm so, so proud of the horse he has become. Only 1 spook, and he had EVERY right to spook. A german shepherd came out of nowhere through the woods, barking incessantly at us and chased us a little bit. Thankfully the dog didn't get close to him, I was afraid he'd kick the dog... but it seems as soon as the dog got too far from wherever the property line was, he turned around and went home.
@phantomhorse13 Thank you <3 The only flaw of a dog is their life span, and it's out of their control. It breaks my heart. And thank you!
@JCnGrace *hugs* thank you, I'm trying hard to hang in there and try to act normal for my other dog, it's been stressful.
@ShirtHotTeez Thank you <3 And yes, I will definitely have to practice! My friend said she'll give me some lessons in an empty parking lot whenever we get a chance.

So, I've gathered my thoughts a little bit since my last post, and went through a bit of stress about buying my friend's trailer. I think the issue is, we don't know the true value of it. It's been perfectly maintained, has a custom, professionally done weekender, 2 horse 2008 Exiss Sport. She's taking it Monday to get detailed by a trailer dealer she's used for servicing it over the years, and will be getting an estimate from him. She said she'd give me a break on it, but I feel a dealer is going to aim high. I'm not sure what I want to do, I feel so torn. It's SUCH a nice trailer, my horse is used to it, and she said it's the easiest trailer she's owned to pull and back up. Gah, I wish she was waiting till spring to sell it, but now she's wanting to close all the loose ends as far as the horse stuff goes. I can afford it, I just don't... know if I want to spend THAT much money on a trailer? Unless they surprise us and come up with a decent break for me, I don't know if I will... but trailer shopping is a nightmare, I don't want to have to go through that again. lol. FIRST WORLD PROBLEMS. lol.


----------



## JCnGrace

Have a lot of catching up to do but it will have to wait until tomorrow because of a non-functioning brain. Had to get up at 5:30 in the fricking morning to go meet the sibs at mom's house to move some of her stuff to the new place. Then hubby and I went to see her and my aunt (dad's sister) and her daughter in law were there. I really talked up her new place and about all the activities they had, how happy everyone looked who worked and lived there, etc... Told her I'd move there if they'd let me keep my horses in the courtyard. LOL At least she didn't rant and rave to me about wanting to go home except to say she wanted to go pick out her own clothes. Professionals and other people who have been through this with loved ones say to not them go home and instead reinforce the idea that the new place is home so I told her she needed to be there a while to know what she wanted because maybe the residents wore mostly casual clothes or maybe dressed up a bit for supper and church (they have services there) and she agreed to wait. Tomorrow two of the sister's are going to pick her up at the rehab place and take her to her new home. Fingers crossed she'll behave herself.


----------



## RegalCharm

@RidingWithRuby glad to hear Scarlett is doing well after surgery. Cute little doggie you have there and animals can make you laugh though to them it would not be a laughing matter. 
@phantomhorse13 Vet said it was probably more due to stress of a new place and people. And that with the treats having a lot of grain products with her being on grain free diet. But yesterday evening every thing was back to turds. LOL...I got her food (simply nourish) from an online Com. Got her scheduled at the vet I am going to take her to for the middle of this month for her heartworm preventive med Rx. Also got her microchip active in my name and a picture of her and dog tag.
@PoptartShop Promise looks really good standing by the trailer and shining like a new silver dollar. River looks like she could have an expressive face also.
They say you can not teach an old dog new tricks. Carmen has trained me a couple of things. LOL.....
@JCnGrace good to hear your mom is settling down and hopefully she likes her new assisted living faculty. Hopefully she will make new friends her age and be happy there.


----------



## PoptartShop

@JCnGrace aww I hope your mom settles in nicely to the new place, I know it'll be an adjustment for her. She better behave herself! Try to get some rest & relax!

@RegalCharm thank you.  Yeah, River can be silly too, not as silly but she is coming out of her shell a bit haha. LOL Carmen will teach you a lot! I am so glad you have her.  
@Werecat I know it's hard. :sad: *hugs* I feel like the dealer would aim high too though. But hopefully she will give you a good break on it...since it's so nice! See what happens & if she can work something out with you. If not, don't stress it.  Hopefully she gives you a good deal.

I confess, I'm finally going to ride tonight. It's been too hot the last few days or it's been raining. :icon_rolleyes: Hopefully Promise behaves herself haha.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

@blue eyed pony congratulations on the new job! I find with my good camera that 'portrait' photos come out sideways because their size is something like 3000 x 2500 which I think is pixels, so I size the image down a bit in photoshop and its good. 'landscape' images seem to be ok.
@Caledonian :hug: no words will do. Remember to take care of yourself. You don't want to be as exhausted as I was, later.
@phantomhorse13 yes sparrow much happier. She has a habit of galloping round the house (small flat) at 3am. I'm learning that a late feed of cat biscuits helps her sleep through!!!
@Werecat I thought Americans knew how to bargain, lol!! Look on Craig's List and see what similar trailers are going for. Decide for yourself a price range you think you can live with. OFFER the lower amount to your friend and negotiate from there. Indicate you might be able to get A LITTLE more if she seems unhappy with first offer. If you are going to keep worrying about what you paid afterwards, you probably paid too much!! You are not insulting her, it is just business. If your friends lowest price and your highest don't meet, you are not obliged to buy the trailer. YOU have to be happy with the deal. Sellers are not always realistic about the resale value of a vehicle (I'm guilty of that) which is often less than 1/3 of new price!!

Hi to everyone, usually catching up on six pages when I stop in at the moment, lol. Take care out there


----------



## PoptartShop

I confess, I actually DIDN'T get to ride last night...right when I got off work, it started to storm.  Mother Nature hates me this week, I swear.

Hoping to ride tonight though, no rain in the forecast. Promise probably thinks she's had a vacation all week. :lol: 

Happy Friday! Any plans for the weekend? For me, I want to organize my closet & get rid of some old clothes. It'll be a pain in the butt, but I don't want it to be cluttered. We might go to the movies, but not sure what we wanna see. Still have 2 free movie passes. :lol: Other than that, hoping to ride this weekend. It may rain tomorrow though. Fingers crossed it doesn't!


----------



## Werecat

@PoptartShop I'm sorry you didn't get to ride. I hear you on the mother nature deal! I didn't want to take off of work to go out to one of the best riding spots with a few friends today, because of the CHANCE of storms. I have a bad habit of stockpiling my days off, and then scrambling to use them at the end of the year, waiting for the perfect riding days to join trail rides lol.

@ShirtHotTeez Oh we've checked tons of groups, cl, and all sorts of places. The problem is, everyone asks different prices, and no one states what they actually sold for. And usually they're really badly maintained all aluminum trailers (which this one is all aluminum) or older, all steel, and then the higher end, living quarter trailers. So it's hard to pick a number and feel secure in it.


I may do a more proper test fit on my "new to me" horse this weekend, on the trooper saddle I bought for my Arabian (was too narrow for said Arabian, DESPITE a "fitter", who I now will never work with again, testing it on him). The last time I put it on the TWH, it looked like the tree in the front matched his lines perfectly, but I didn't have time to check the rest before letting him back out (it was just a quick "hmm, wouldn't that be AWESOME if this..."). I'll try and get ahold of the saddle fitter I've gotten in touch with in the past, and see if she can come out and do a more thorough fitting with her expertise. Otherwise, I can use my friend's saddle that he comes with, that was professionally fitted for him, even though it's a bit large for me.


----------



## carshon

I confess I went out to feed my horses at lunch and Tillie Mae is covered in hives! Mostly where her breastcollar and girth would have been on yesterdays ride! We did go through some tall weeds so I wonder if something got to her. I gave her Benadryl and cold hosed her. I hope she feels better - some of them are HUGE


----------



## blue eyed pony

Ikora has a new rider.

Don't worry, she's not going anywhere, she's just been getting a bit fresh and loopy with infrequent work and I can't ride more often because I'm exhausted from my new job.

Enter A, who was looking for a horse to lease for a while.

So, A is part-leasing her now. While they're getting to know each other I said I want to be there when she rides, just so I can give guidance (because Ikora is weird and I know all her quirks), but eventually she will ride on the days I can't.


----------



## JCnGrace

@blue eyed pony, seems like a saddle that fits you and fits Ikora is eluding you. Your new job will hopefully help fix that by giving some extra cash. Now that you found someone to do a partial lease on Ikora will help out even more.

@RidingWithRuby, Cool, I've never met a Japanese Chin in person! What do their traits tend to be? Ouch on the cost of her surgery! Is she feeling any better yet?

@PoptartShop, hoping by now River & Promise are reacquainted and palling around together. Believe it or not we are needing some of the rain you are getting. Whoda thought after the endless rains of spring and early summer? Our pastures are still in excellent shape but it seems like the hay fields aren't coming back for the farmers to get a decent second cut and I need some second cutting hay for the minis. Hope you get some riding in this weekend!

@Tihannah, is the vet going in to aggravate and create scar tissue or completely sever the ligament? Majik had both of his stifles done where the vet severed the ligament and he was so happy to be able to move freely again. He was 3 or 4 when the procedure was done, 19 now and has never had the least bit of a problem from the surgery. He is a mini and not a riding horse though but my vet said he never saw a problem with riding horses afterwards either unless it was infection from a dirty environment during the healing process. 

Have fun at your clinic!

@phantomhorse13, I like the teal too! What ever happened with Raven?

@Werecat, I don't think you'll regret owning your own trailer. Have you looked on some of the bigger used trailer sites like trailer world? Even if you could get a feel for what people are asking for the same trailer but in worse shape you'd just add in some extra money for better condition. What a dealer will pay for a used trailer (not a trade in value but an outright buy) and what they sell a used trailer for is two different things. If your friend goes with the price a dealer would pay her then you can be assured it'd be a pretty fair price for you to pay.

@ShirtHotTeez, I'm having to play catch up too and it doesn't take long to get that far behind. 

@carshon, hope Tillie Mae is feeling better, poor thing! Did you get into tickle weeds?

Shew, I think I'm caught up! Unfortunately it's not looking like things are going to be slowing down anytime soon so I may have to continue to play catch up when I can. 

In the mom saga she didn't make it in her new apartment for a day before she fell and is now back in the hospital. The 2 broken ribs are bad enough but the heart doc is saying she is now in congestive heart failure. At this point I don't know what stage of failure it is and whether it can be controlled by meds or if she'll have to go in regularly to have the excess fluid drained. He doesn't have an answer for why CHF hit so fast because she was improving and getting stronger by the day. We're heading up there in the morning so hopefully I'll get more answers.

On the horse front. The clover drools were getting so bad that I locked Gamble's herd out of the small pasture and the other corral where they were doing most of their grazing because they like that clover. I wish I'd have gotten smart sooner because the drool pools are dried up and I can mostly soak up the pee ponds with their manure as I'm cleaning the pony pad (horse version of a man cave or she shed). LOL, I have a lot of time to think up silly phrases during chore time. Also time to think about needing an engineer to design me a new invention for the pony pad with a hydraulic arm that would push a grader across the floor and all the mess would fall into a large grate that would then have an auger running inside it to carry it to a manure pit for composting. Not that I would be able to afford such a thing even if I could find someone to design it for me. I think that's what you call wishful thinking. LOL

I don't what has got into Flash because he continues to be all lovey dovey. A couple of days ago he was giving me kisses on the cheek. THIS IS OLD MR. GRUMPUS WE'RE TALKING ABOUT HERE!!! I'm thinking maybe it would be a good idea to take his temperature. LOL


----------



## Finalcanter

My confession is pretty much my journal entry but....it fits.
--

I enjoyed my lesson last saturday even if we didn't do much. I got to talk to a few families and riders and that's what I enjoyed most. The trainer I switched for on that day was great- a trainer that you click with really makes the difference. But due to my random and hectic schedule, I might be stuck working with two different ones. I still can't really get over to the other barn I really want but I guess that'll come with time. It's just frustrating because now that I have sunday off...this newer barn only does group lessons on that day. So I can't even ride on my day off which I had planned, unless I want to ride with (most likely) children? I don't understand- or like- this weird schedule of group days only and private lesson days only. 

I suppose when I get over to barn #2/the one I want to be at, maybe sunday can be my day to go there. Maybe this can work out. But I'm not riding this week, and private lessons don't start at the new barn until thursday. -sigh- Looks like I have thursday off on the 17th, but until then..this up coming thursday I might do. But saturday is when I might be able to get the trainer I like better. So now it's a matter of get a ride in earlier, or wait for a possibly better ride Saturday. Depending on the weather or events, maybe- just maybe I can carpool in my car to the barn I want to go to on sunday and have a lesson there, but that's up in the air. I have a few days to think on that.

Most barns are 40 minutes away from me, I wish I was closer so that I had a greater sample of barns to go to. I could drive easily to them. Ones that might let me tack up and cool down the horse at the very least, like I used to. It just feels as if I'm waiting for a better opportunity....waiting for a while. I guess you can say I'm being impatient to just get up and go. I might be a rider, but at this new barn given the limitations, I barely feel like a well rounded equestrian. It really is the simple things..


----------



## RidingWithRuby

@JCnGrace She is feeling much better! She has her appetite back and she begged to sleep with me last night, rather than her crate. Still wearing a onesie and a cone, though.

Chins can be tricky little dogs! Almost like a cat-dog cross, haha. A lot of them like to lay in high spaces (windowsill, back of couch, etc) or walk across tables and counters. (Scarlett's mother once managed to climb up on the table, which had a bunch of drinks on it, and walk across without bumping a single one.)

Our two would make great therapy dogs if they were a little more confident in public. They love laps, naps, snuggles and treats. They're very content to spend a day on the couch with you, but.....

They also get the wild zoomies! They love playing and walks and they're very good partners for a short hike. Daisy and I hiked over a mile and she beat me to the end!

To make it short - they're very smart, sweet, funny dogs. Never a dull day with them around!

I promise I will catch up soon, but now it's time for muffins. 😉


----------



## blue eyed pony

So A rode again. And it was interesting.

It's not the _leg_ that Ikora protests in other riders. She seems to actually understand it (despite my inability to properly use leg). But AS SOON AS there's tension in the rider's arms or upper body, up comes the head and down goes the back and all of a sudden she's hollow and tense and upset.

A called me an excellent instructor, to which I responded "I'm not a coach, I just know my horse" (which wasn't quite true because I learned something about her myself!).

There was a lot of "I don't know what I did there but this feels amazing" from A and every single time, what she did was _relax_.

So I told her that if Ikora is hollow and tense, there's probably tension in her somewhere, and if she finds it and releases it the horse will probably soften. If softening the rider doesn't solve the problem, then there's something wrong elsewhere.

And we learned that Ikora prefers a firm noseband (to the point where I would be told to loosen it at gear check, but it's not actually too tight) and will work much more willingly if she has that support. She is showing tension by chewing the bit still, but she's only been ridden by other people a total of about 4 times since coming off the track, and it's been all me otherwise. So there's going to be some anxiety when she has someone different on her back!

It's interesting how much I'm learning about my horse by watching someone else ride her.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I confess I have semi caught up on posts here and everyone seems to be doing well! I hope it continues and I hope to continue to having to catch up! 

I honestly again haven’t been doing much with either of my horses. We have 2 shows until the end of the year I might take Theo to the one in August and Roy to the one in September but it depends on if my float is here before the one in August. 
I honestly over the last 4-5 months have been struggling with the motivation to even want to be around my horses let alone ride or do anything with them so theyve just stayed as pasture puffs. 
I’ve also been struggling with personal stuff including friendships etc but I’m now getting on track and learning not to chase people if they don’t want to reciprocate the effort, sick of having some one sided conversations with one worded answers.

Anyway I am about to have 1 month off from work as a holiday type deal where I’m hoping to revitalise myself.


----------



## JCnGrace

@Finalcanter, sounds like you're stuck in your current situation and even though it's not all you want it to be it's better than nothing. In the meantime keep eyes and ears open for better opportunities.
@RidingWithRuby, thank you for your description. I love learning about breeds of dogs and horses that I'm not familiar with and would much rather get it from first hand accounts rather than breed descriptions from the internet. They sound like wonderful dogs. I'm glad Scarlett is feeling much better!
@blue eyed pony, there's a lot to be learned from observation and it's good you're getting this chance to see Ikora in a new light. I always had to be careful of what kind of person I let ride JC as he was the type that would show a person who thought they could ride that they really couldn't but was fine with beginners who didn't try to tell him what his job was. Of course he was fine with people who really did know how to ride too he just had an extreme dislike of that one certain type of rider. LOL 
@Rainaisabelle, sounds like a months vacation is exactly what you need and I hope you enjoy the heck out of it! Good plan on your friendship issues too. 

On the mom front...She was pretty confused about a lot of things yesterday but one thing she is not confused about is not wanting to be in that hospital. LOL The nurse said right before we got there that she caught mom trying to disconnect all her various lines and tubes, some of which she had accomplished, and was getting out of bed. She wants to be back in her apartment at the assisted living place. That in itself was a shocker, she wasn't there very long but she really liked it while she was. I told her the sooner she minded the nurses & doctors and ate her food to get her strength back (she thinks their cooking is awful and refuses to eat) the sooner she would get out of there.


----------



## blue eyed pony

@JCnGrace yeah Ikora is like that too! She's a tricky ride and if you have tension ANYWHERE she will take it and multiply it and god she's hard to ride when she's tense! A very experienced friend of mine rode her and we thought she was protesting leg because I can't use much of it, but after watching her with A I think Ikora was actually protesting the tension in J's left wrist (old carpal tunnel issue) because that horse WILL feel the tension you carry. She gets cranky with me when I'm tense through my back and hips, and taught me not to carry tension in my arms as much.


----------



## PoptartShop

@JCnGrace omg, your mom is already misbehaving! Sheesh! She better stop trying to disconnect everything & just relax. I'm sorry she is back in the hospital. :sad: I hope you get some answers soon. I know that's stressful. Glad you reassured her it won't be long as long as she obeys the nurses/doctors! Fingers crossed she does! & OMG, the clovers are bugging me too! Yesterday Promise was drooling like crazy. Ugh. They are so annoying. You may wanna take Flash's temp...LOL that is too funny! :lol: Yes! They are doing pretty well together.  It's quite cute!

@RidingWithRuby glad to hear she is making improvements & on the mend. 
@Rainaisabelle I'm sorry you've been feeling that way. :sad: I hope things get better soon, I think a vacation would do you good!

@carshon poor Tillie Mae. :sad: I hope they go away! Such a pain!

@Finalcanter I understand. Hopefully a new opportunity will come. It may take some time. My old barn wasn't super close to my house either. It sucked having to drive that far all the time. But something will come up & it will all work out. Stay positive.  At least you do get some horsey time.

@Werecat how did the saddle fitting go this weekend? At least you do have a backup saddle in case, & even if it's too big, I'd rather it be too big than too small! 

I confess, River (BF's horse) was put out in the pasture with Promise on Saturday.  They sniffed each other, LOL then went their separate ways. They have a big field, so plenty of room. River is already starting to gain weight.

I did ride this weekend! Tomorrow I plan on taking Promise on a trail near my barn. Won't have to trailer her, can just walk right over to them. I was meaning to ask the lady at the barn where they are, & she told me exactly how to get there! Yay! Hopefully I won't get lost. LOL, jk I should be fine.

Some pictures!

The first picture is River in the run-in, Promise is behind her lol. :lol: So cute enjoying some shade. IGNORE THE POOP haha. Then, in the next picture...Promise is on the left, River is alll the way to the far right in the back...can you spot her?! :lol:

I also confess, my boss is on vaca all week so hopefully it'll be a smooth week...but you never know. :icon_rolleyes: Usually he's WORSE when he's out, constantly emailing/calling.


----------



## Tihannah

@JCnGrace - He's creating the scar tissue. I'm excited. He was amazing at the clinic this weekend, so I'm eager to get the surgery done and see how he does when it's all better.


----------



## phantomhorse13

@*Werecat* : see what kind of estimate the dealer gives and the go from there. if you find your saddle doesn't fit the new horse, you could put a sheepskin on the slightly-too-big one and see if that helps.

@*JCnGrace* : so sorry to hear your mom is back in the hospital! but certainly more evidence than an assisted living facility is exactly where she should be. Raven was re-homed to a friend of a friend who does the same hour trail ride with the same group of friends every Saturday the weather is nice. That happened back in early June and as far as I know has been a great match.

@*RegalCharm* : how is Carmen doing? her belly settled down I hope?

@*PoptartShop* : did you get your closet organized? so glad that putting River in with Promise was a non-event. sounds like you had a fun ride.

@*carshon* : I hope the hives have subsided. I have been hearing about a lot of horses with them this year. maybe all the wet has encouraged problem plants to grow more than normal?

@*blue eyed pony* : glad things are going well with Ikora and A.

@*Finalcanter* : did you ask if the group lessons were kids or adults? and how many is a "group"? depending on the answers, you may find that barn to your liking after all.

@*RidingWithRuby* : glad Scarlett is doing better. I am sure you both can't wait for the cone to come off.

@*Rainaisabelle* : glad things are going well with the boys. I hope you get some good me-time during your holiday.

@*Tihannah* : glad things went well at the clinic!


On Thursday, I got Phin out with Kestrel. The whole story is in my journal. 




















On Friday, I went over to ride at Nicole's. I rode Polo.


----------



## JCnGrace

@PoptartShop, she's always misbehaving. LOL The doctors are as bad as my sisters. Every one of them that walks into her room has a different diagnosis. The one today said she had pneumonia not congestive heart failure. This is a large city hospital with a good rep not a two bit small town hospital. Anyhoo, she's getting sprung tomorrow and going back to her apartment, that ought to make her happy. 

Man, they really did let River get thin, I'm glad your BF got her the heck out of there. The place you're at now looks very well maintained. Usually when a place takes pride in their facility they also take pride in the care they give to the horses. 
@Tihannah, give us an update on how everything goes.
@phantomhorse13, glad Raven found a good fit but I'm positive that you made as sure of that as you could before rehoming him. Was he a horse that didn't like new things?

Funny coincidence, yesterday I really ranted at Gamble's herd about being such slobs in their barn. Today I go in the barn and there are only 3 poop piles. WHAT??? You better believe I praised them up and down plus everyone got treats. Guess I should have ranted at Thunder & Frecks because they weren't so neat. I don't know how 2 horses could do as much pooping as those two did over those 24 hours. Theirs is still easier to clean up though because they don't tromp through it and spread it out from corner to corner nor do they stand in it and smash it into the floor so bad it's like chiseling up glued on linoleum like the other herd does. The minis are good, the only time they use the barn for a bathroom is if you put their hay inside because of rain and/or wind. 

I confess that I'm about to the point I want to crawl into a hole and hide out for a while. Too many people I love are having health issues. Besides mom there's hubby, who gets heat exhaustion easily but won't mind me when I tell him to get his butt in the house and the mowing or whatever will wait until a cooler day or better yet to get over his pickiness (he's afraid I'll blow a blade of grass out into the driveway) and let me take care of it, 2 sisters that have some not good things going on and my best friend. A case of when it rains it pours. However, I'm an optimist so I'm sure they'll all be fine eventually. In the meantime I'm thinking ostriches have the right idea.


----------



## Finalcanter

@phantomhorse13

I'd imagine it would be tough to put me, a 24 year old into a group with similar aged riders if we all don't have a set schedule (I don't unfortunately). When I did a club at my college- which I've graduated since- it was easier. 
The place says they offer private lessons seven days a week on their site, which is not updated...so I had wanted to ask them about lessons out on the trail which is also listed on there. If that's even a thing anymore. For now, I can't seem to get a lesson in, and none before late evening due to a summer camp going on (no lessons during the camp). So onto week two without riding. 

I don't mean to sound dramatic but riding is a passion, been off for a year and had a consistent weekly lesson for three weeks only to break off again. I'm willing to wait but I'm a little peeved too..I mean, at the very least, I guess I'll save a little money in the meantime. I have a gps and a car- I could in theory drive to the barn I want, but I'm just not totally comfortable as a green-ish driver, and rather have someone to accompany me. One of my friends keeps pushing the 'get up and go', but that's not how I operate concerning driving. Insurance is high and one small accident can be unforgiving (even a bump). I don't want to take that risk yet. Soon, but not yet.

If I go in the morning, I'd be going to opposite traffic flow of the city which would be ideal if I was to head out by myself, though getting back in rush hour haha...
It'll happen with a little bit of time I'm sure. It's hard to keep patience, but I am so far. :gallop:


----------



## PoptartShop

@JCnGrace that is crazy about the poop piles haha, it's like they knew! :lol: Hopefully they keep it up, that'd be a nice change! I'm sorry to hear all of this is going on. :sad: Ugh. Lots of stuff happening. I am glad you are optimistic though. That is a good way to be.

A guy I went to middle & high school with passed away earlier this week from a drug overdose. His girlfriend was recently in a bad car accident, but she passed away yesterday (she was in the ICU in a coma)...she had no idea what had happened to her boyfriend, and they also have a daughter together, she's like 2 years old. :sad: Just really a sad situation, I feel for their little girl losing both of her parents in such a short time.

@Tihannah I am so excited for his surgery!  It will be the best thing for him. 
@phantomhorse13 gorgeous ride, that fly bonnet...I can't get over how cute it is! Love the pink! :lol: Yes! I actually did reorganize it, I found some old stuff too but threw a lot out. Feels good to have everything in place now!

I confess, tonight I'm going to attempt to take Promise on a trail near the barn (in walking distance!). Hopefully it goes well.  Haven't been able to really go anywhere lately because the ground has been wet.


----------



## JCnGrace

@PoptartShop, hope your ride went well. That's terrible about your school mate and his gf. I hope there was a family member that could take in the little girl and give her a good life. 

They did not continue keeping their barn relatively clean. No treats today! LOL

We need to get another new water trough. It was leaking a little bit and now it's leaking a lot. Already been patched multiple times so I think it needs to be history. It belonged to the herd of 5 so I switched it out today with the one that belonged to the herd of 2 because it will still hold about 2/3 of it's full volume so it will work for Thunder & Frecks until I have time to get to TSC. Going to visit mom tomorrow and that takes up most of the day. 

We've got a pretty good rain going on now and we needed it.


----------



## RegalCharm

phantomhorse13 said:


> @*
> 
> @[URL="https://www.horseforum.com/member.php?u=4556"]RegalCharm : how is Carmen doing? her belly settled down I hope?*


*

Carmen is doing great. I on the other hand am not. My collar bone is broken after Carmen went after a cat Sunday morning around 1'30 am that I did not see on the porch and jerked me off my feet. after I hit the ground she came and waited beside me till I got up and we went back into the house. I have to wear a sling for 6 to 8 weeks. when I got back from the er she knew I was hurt and has been so careful around me. 

those sports cars that do 0 to 60 in 3 seconds are slower than carmen lol 

now I knew she did not like cats when I got her but I did not know just how much. all the neighbors are now keeping their cats in at night.*


----------



## JCnGrace

@RegalCharm, OH NO! and I hope you aren't in too much pain. Prayers for a speedy healing. 

To Carmen: Bad dog! No chasing cats or pulling your human off their feet. Good dog! For being careful with your injured human.


----------



## PoptartShop

@JCnGrace I know. :sad: Omg, darn! Must've been a one-time thing for them to keep it so clean haha. :lol: Oh no about the trough, that sucks.  At least you have another one you can use in the meantime. 
@RegalCharm glad to hear Carmen is doing well, I'm sorry to hear you aren't doing so well.  I hope you feel better soon!! :sad: Ouch! She's so good, they definitely sense when we are hurting. 

I confess, last night I did end up taking Promise outside of the property on the trails nearby; they were in walking distance, so no hauling needed. Which was new for her - she's never been out knowingly leaving her friends/the barn behind. Usually I just trailer her to Fair Hill, so she doesn't think twice about being 'gone'. :lol:

She was anxious, but that was to be expected since it was her first time out there. I didn't push it, waited for her to relax a bit then we headed back. Made her walk the entire time. She will get used to it. I can't really have anyone come with me because my BF can't ride River right now (they are just focusing on groundwork) & I don't really ever have anyone to ride with me. So, we will just have to go out a lot & get used to it together lol.

Supposed to storm tonight, so probably won't ride. But I could use a relaxing night of doing nothing anyway. :lol:


----------



## Finalcanter

Nothing to confess, just horse babble..

I might just be able to go to the barn on this sunday to spend a day with a friend. Maybe I'll sneak a lesson in, since this is the barn I prefer currently. We'll be stretching out the horses with 'carrot' exercises (she's worried about her old 'friend'/lesson horse) so this should help him a bit. It's supposed to be a nice day. I'll see what happens. Feeling pretty excited. :cowboy:
Hopefully everything falls into place.

In the meantime, I've been exercising, reviewing my schedule. It's helpful for riding, though I exercise for other reasons- it's a fun thing to do personally, and with goals in mind.


----------



## JCnGrace

@PoptartShop, that looks like a pretty trail. We all need some down time in our lives and I hope you enjoyed every minute of your tonight.
@Finalcanter, have fun Sunday. I'm glad you were able to work that out.

I did chores this morning so I wouldn't have to do them tonight after I got home. Good thing since I didn't get home until a few minutes after 10:00 pm. 

Funny mom story...She lost her lower teeth while at rehab. They searched mom's room, we searched mom's room and finally came to the conclusion that she had left them on a food tray and they got pitched. Today a sister's husband was yelling at her to get in the living room. She ran in to find her dog carrying around mom's teeth. LOL She had taken mom's dirty laundry home to wash and Chloe must have found them in a pocket. We are not telling mom the dog found them or she would refuse to put them back in her mouth. Even better that sister is a germaphobe so I can just imagine her words and facial expressions while she was having to sanitize and clean those teeth. ROFL


----------



## Tazzie

@phantomhorse13, haha, I know! It's getting a bit crazy! I'm glad the weather has been nice to get so much riding in for you!

@RegalCharm, thank you! I try my best! Diego is an easy one to love  he's super sweet too! And aww, I love it! You look so happy! Sorry about your collar bone 

@JCnGrace, thank you! Yes, it was definitely a great show!! Silly ponies! And I hope you have everything straightened out for your mom! Yay for no more tree! Oh no about your mom and the hospital! And the CHF  I'm sorry so many people are having so many issues in your life.

@PoptartShop, thank you! And yes he has! I'm glad to see him become a little tank  yay for pony time and River being home! Glad the ponies are happy outside together! Yay for riding!

@Tihannah, thank you! And Nick is going to build me end tables for the smaller ribbons, and a coffee table for the neck ribbons  I think it'll look awesome! I'm glad North is doing well, and fingers crossed his surgery goes well!!

@Werecat, yay! That sounds like a good horse to get then! He's always been handsome  I'm glad the ride went well!! I'd at least hear what the price is on the trailer!


I was so behind! Work has been AWFUL! I had to go to a different lab to take pictures. Of slides. 200 subjects, 3 slides per subject, 5 images per slide. For a grand total of 3000 images. I am entirely brain dead, but happy to be DONE!

Ponies did great at the Dressage show! I felt the scores were a bit high, but it was nice being back in the ring. Diego was a superstar. Comments what I expected (tight back, needs forward, on forehand), but I'm pleased either way! Izzie was a total brat for the first class. Then she had an "oh sh!t" moment when she realized it wasn't a rail class and she HAD to listen to me. We were the only horses in each class, so all got blue ribbons lol

Nick and I rode last night. We've been together 10 years now (married almost 8). Decided to do a canter/slow gallop up the hill on Izzie to up her fitness level for Nationals. Nick asked Diego to do a bit too, but about half to three quarters of the way up he said "naw, I'm good" and started walking. Nick didn't force the issue at all.

Now I'm leaving for Michigan for the weekend. Desperately need the mini vacation! And kids start school on Wednesday!

Quick pictures as I am about to shut the computer down and head out!

From the NKHN show:














































From the Dressage show:




























From last night:




























Diego looking good 



















Izzie helping Nick:










And the hill we cantered/galloped up. That red circle is where my riding area is, and where we started:


----------



## Tihannah

@Tazzie CONGRATULATIONS on 10 years!! That's quite an achievement and I love the partnership you guys have with the horses. It's rare to find a partner that loves it as much as you do and supports it as much as Nick.

My confession this week is that I am so F-BOMB proud of my dang pony after the clinic!! He could not have been an easier baby, both on the ground and under saddle. I also got to take full advantage of my clinician and convinced him to ride the baby for me! I basically just told him that North is a SUPER smart baby, and once he learns or understands something, all I have to do is reinforce and build on it. We talked about my struggles in getting him to understand what I was asking in the transitions and responding to my seat and his craziness about asking for the canter, and how beneficial it would be for BOTH of us to have a professional get on and teach him these things correctly!

SO... Friday, I rode, then clinician rode him for the last 15 min or so. Saturday the clinician rode. Then Sunday, he rode for the first 15 min, then I rode for remainder. North is like riding a different horse now. We've had 2 rides since the clinic and his response to my seat and transitions have been nearly flawless. The clinician laid down the expectations and once North understood, it was smooth sailing. He actually taught him that he could transition to canter without acting like someone was trying to kill him and it wasn't a big deal. Lol. I haven't cantered him myself yet, but at least I know he can do it. We both learned so much and it's really reflected in our rides. I've never felt him so connected before. and it's such a giddy feeling! 

Tomorrow morning is the stifle surgery! Fingers crossed that all goes well!


----------



## blue eyed pony

So we were felling dead trees in Ikora's paddock and inspiration struck. I was the ideas guy (since I was actually on the horse at the time lol) for the building of a little cross country jump somewhere around 2' high. I need to measure but my eye isn't usually off by a whole heap. 

So, of course, what do I do, knowing I don't have a jumping saddle for her? Hop on bareback, of course, and pop her over it.

"Pop her over it" became "hang on for dear life while she catleaps it as if it's going to eat her" but hey I stuck the landing so I can't complain too much!

Today, I will be looking at a Kieffer jump saddle, and possibly buying, pending the owner accepting my offer (I offered 20% less than asking price but they've had it for sale a LONG time) and whether it's the right shape under the seat for my horse. It's the right gullet width and has that fantastic Kieffer cutback pommel, so that's really the only potential issue, and the wonderful thing about the Kieffer tree is that it's enormously adjustable (with the right equipment) to fit nearly any horse. So I am hopeful, but we'll see if the owner wants to accept my offer.


----------



## JCnGrace

Thanks @Tazzie! My optimism may be paying off at least for friend & sister because early tests show it may not be as bad as originally thought. Still more testing to go though. 

Diego does look good and of course so does Izzie. I always love seeing your native costume pics. Speaking of pictures, 3000, WOW! How long did that take? Since you're heading north I hope you get a little break from the heat & humidity we've been having. Bring some cooler weather back with you please! LOL
@Tihannah, how cool you got the clinician to work with North. Wishing him an uneventful and successful surgery!
@blue eyed pony, good use of the downed trees! The second to last picture where Ikora is just about vertical you need a caption saying OH CRAP (only a different word that we can't use on here that means crap). LOL 

I hope I'm not repeating myself telling you guys about this because it's been going on a while and I just can't remember if I've told you. The 2 herds only have a gate separating them inside the barn. Cutter being Cutter has to aggravate Frecks when she's standing at her favorite spot which is right up against the gate. Cutter's aggravation makes Frecks squeal like a little girl getting pinched or tickled. At this point Thunder will move Frecks off the gate and put himself in between her and Cutter. Cutter will then walk away and start minding his own business. I find it so cute that Thunder protects his mama like that. Secretly I think Frecks likes Cutter's attention or she wouldn't stand where he can reach her. I had to yell at him tonight to leave her the heck alone only to look back and see that Thunder was already taking care of the issue for me. LOL
@TuyaGirl, where are you and are you OK? You haven't checked in for a while so I'm hoping all is well in your part of the world.


----------



## blue eyed pony

@JCnGrace - **** I'm amazed that I didn't swear aloud, I was definitely absolutely wetting myself in that moment hahaha


----------



## carshon

I must confess that this week has been a whirlwind. Took DD to college on Sunday. 7 hour drive down - moved her in - drove home. Long day. Worked Mon and Tues and working Wed get a text from DD - Mom I don't feel good. I think I have food poisoning. Stomach pain and vomiting. This last most of the morning we transition from think its food poisoning to maybe the flu. Then pain is worse and vomiting worse (and is now dry heaves) send her to University Health Dept they do blood work that comes back "not good" send DD to the ER - they think appendicitis may need surgery. Start mad hustle at home to get horse stuff ready so son can feed and make arrangements for dog and hit the road. Get to hospital at 10:20pm missed DD going into surgery but there when she came out of recovery at 11:50 pm. Sleep in chair in hospital room - toss and turn all night. Thurs Dr comes in early DD is ready to go - sore but not too bad. We check out of hospital at 11 take her to dorm go get her lunch and groceries and by 3 she says - you guys leave, I am tired of my parents hovering over me. So - we left. Feeling guilty but we left. Got home late last night back to work this AM. DD is doing great - her friends are spoiling her and taking care of her. This morning she said she feels less sore and is eating and sleeping well. My Aunt lives near the college and spent 9 hours at the hospital with her until we could get there. 

My confession is that I am thankful for my family!


----------



## PoptartShop

@Tazzie congrats on 10 years!!!!!!  You guys are absolutely amazing together. I love how supportive he is with your riding & vice-versa. You guys look fantastic! Congrats on the show also! Love the pictures. SO proud of Diego!!! Izzie too, despite her bratty moments haha. :lol: Love the pictures of them with their ribbons. So cute and well-deserved. Such good ponies!<3 Ooooh galloping up hills is SO fun!!! I hope work slows down a bit for you. :sad: But at least it's the weekend!
@Tihannah I am so glad North is doing so well with everything!  You guys rocked it at the clinic. Such a good baby! You should definitely be proud! It's also so nice that you have such a good trainer. They are hard to come by! Love hearing about your progress together. I hope his surgery goes well, he is going to feel SO much better!
@JCnGrace Omg, your stories just crack me up! OMG can you imagine what she'd say if you told her the dog got to them?! :rofl: What a story haha. Too funny. I think that is adorable that Thunder is so protective! LOL he takes good care of her! I plan on doing my chores tonight so this weekend I don't have to do any haha.
@carshon wow, so sorry to hear that! :sad: Poor thing, I'm glad she's feeling a bit better, but what a scare. Glad you were able to make it & see her, I know that was hard for her to want you to leave, but I know how it can be in college, lol you wanna be all independent. :lol: It's good she has her friends that can take care of her too though. I am glad she is on the mend.
@Finalcanter I hope Sunday works out & you can squeeze in a lesson. That will be nice!  Let us know how it goes!

I confess, I had such a great ride last night. Promise was just so relaxed & we worked on a lot of stuff. Also saw a rainbow! 

Tomorrow my trainer is doing a free 1hr demo/lecture in my area (not sure if she's using one of her own horses or not, would be cool), hopefully a lot of people show up, & then Sunday is my actual lesson.  Super excited! Have a great weekend everyone!! :smile:


----------



## Tihannah

@carshon - Wow! That is scary! So glad you had family close by that could be there. You must be exhausted! You need to try and get some rest this weekend!
@PoptartShop - So glad you had a great ride! You guys look really happy at the new place! Can't wait to hear about the lesson and lecture this weekend!

Just got back to work from the surgery. All went well, but some really scary moments during the procedure. North fought the medicine with everything he had. He looked like he was having a seizure through the whole thing and it terrified me. Then he tried to get up before he was ready and his legs weren't stable yet. The vet and tech kept trying to calm him and keep him down, but he would have none of it and kept trying to jump to his feet and come crashing back down. I was so scared he would injure himself. Thankfully, the vet is a big guy and was able to kinda help prop him up when he got to his feet again and help him stabilize and keep his balance until the meds wore off more. It took about 30 minutes for him to gain the strength back in his legs and really get his footing solid again and walking. 

We gave him some bute and got him back into his stall and he seemed to be doing well by the time I left. I will head back out after work and see how he's doing. So glad this is done and over with, and hopefully he heals well and we won't have to worry about this stinking stifle again!


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582

Just wanted to quickly share the cross stitch that I finished recently. It is 11 X 14 inches, and I calculated that it had somewhere in the neighborhood of 38,000 stitches in it. I first started it about 4 years ago, and have been working more consistently for about 2 1/2.


----------



## blue eyed pony

I think I finally found a jumping saddle that fits!
It's older, I think mid-90's? Kieffer, not sure which model.

I need to get it reflocked and may need to use a halfpad with shims to get it _perfect_ but it's closer than anything else has ever been and she works well in it!


----------



## JCnGrace

@carshon, sorry about your daughter but I'm so glad she caught it before her appendix burst. You might warn her although I'm sure the doctors already did that she'll feel fine much sooner than she's allowed to do much but to not do much anyway or she'll rip out her internal stitches. I bet you and hubby were nervous wrecks on that trip to the hospital. 
@PoptartShop, YAY for the great ride! Have fun with your weekend plans!
@Tihannah, I had a vet tell me once that horses who fight off anesthesia have a lot of endurance. Been so long ago that I don't remember which horse it was he was talking about and whether what he said ended up true or not. JC had a lot of endurance but a small dose of tranquilizer would put him out like a light. I had to warn the vet not to give him very much when he was going to float his teeth or he'd be having to work on him while sitting on the ground which in fact he did once. LOL Anyway, I'm glad that's over and done for you and North and hoping he will never experience a sticky stifle again.
@BlindHorseEnthusiast4582, beautiful work! That has so much detail to it that it's no wonder it took so long. Have you found any opportunities to get a horse fix in this summer?
@blue eyed pony, nice find! That saddle does not look like it's 20+ years old. The owner must have taken really good care of it. 

My siblings, I swear. Get a call from my brother-in-law and he says sis says I better get up there because she heard the death rattle (like any of us knows what that sounds like). About an hour after we get there mom wants to get out of bed to sit in her recliner. LOL


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582

@JCnGrace Thank you! No, unfortunately I haven't gotten any horse time at all. I've been missing it, to the point of just hanging around in the horse section at the local farm store to smell the feed and look at the halters lol


----------



## blue eyed pony

@JCnGrace I don't know its age for certain but well cared for Kieffers last a lifetime, so it wouldn't surprise me a bit if it was about a '95  
It is a little faded on the seat, and the girth points are split (common in mid-90s Kieffers) but that's not an issue, they just need to be re-glued.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

@Tihannah - Glad its over with for you and hope his recovery is smooth. Roy has a thing with sedation as well doesn't give in quick to it. 


I confess that we have 2 shows left of our season so I have entered Theo in one next weekend and I am taking Roy to the last show in September!

Hope everyone is well


----------



## blue eyed pony

This horse is the best thing that ever happened to me, I swear. <3


----------



## Werecat

I passed on the trailer. I don't have a truck yet, nor have I ever pulled a trailer before, and felt that for a first trailer, it was just way too nice and I have more things I'd like to get done around the property with that money, like put in a place to ride, potentially a proper out door riding arena, a garage, and other expensive things. She actually sold it to our mutual friend who is the person who comes and picks me up for trail rides  So that was the next best thing for me! She also will have it store don her barn, which will help keep it in good shape. I told my friend who bought it, that if/when it comes time to sell it, please give me first refusal. I figure by then, it would have depreciated more and I'd feel more comfortable with the purchase since I don't can't THAT much, and that trailer is for the avid camper. She got it for $14,000. 

I'll have to get a trailer of my own eventually, along with my own truck (I rely on my father's for everything).


Also, @blue eyed pony such lovely pictures!!

Today I gave Bear a bath <3 And groomed Doc. Was a nice day, my buddy came by and helped out


----------



## Finalcanter

So I confess..

I DROVE to the stables for the first time- a long distance for me. However I had forgotten how may straightaways there was making it rather simple. I also confessed that there were two major detours on the way back and I had a small breakdown, as gps kept wanting to redirect me towards them (but I made it home, a little frazzled, but safe.) Didn't help I was almost on E. 

But enough of driving talk- I've had a rough two weeks and this barn time was something I needed. I spent time with three of my very good friends (basically my barn family) and we haven't been together all at once in a long time. It was so much fun catching up. I got to do things that I wouldn't have been able to do at the other place at all. I'm very happy with how it all went! 

My journal about the day is here: https://www.horseforum.com/member-j...s-riding-journal-781994/page6/#post1970755885


----------



## JCnGrace

RIP mom!


----------



## Tazzie

Oh @JCnGrace, I am so sorry to hear this :sad: MAJOR hugs from us over here :hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## Tihannah

@JCnGrace sending much love and hugs your way!! I'm so sorry for your loss and hope you are okay!


----------



## PoptartShop

I am so shocked and so sorry to see this @JCnGrace. :sad: Sending hugs your way. :hug: If you need anything do not hesitate to PM me. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Caledonian

I'm so very sorry for your loss @JCnGrace. My thoughts are with you and your family. Love and lots of hugs :hug:


----------



## carshon

@JCnGrace I am so sorry to see this post. My thoughts and prayers are with your family.


----------



## JCnGrace

Thank you all for the thoughts, hugs, and prayers. You're a special group of people and mean so much to me. 

She just never bounced back after her latest fall and she said several times that she was ready to go so I'm strangely ok with it. Sad for me of course, but happy for her that she didn't have to suffer and linger any longer than she did. She got to live independently and her way until these last 3 weeks and how many people her age get to do that? 

I've got one more funny mom story to share. I was helping her go to the bathroom last week and as I was fastening her britches she warned me not to get her boobs caught in the waistband. I said what are your boobs doing clear down there that we have to be worried about that? She lifted up her shirt and said I don't know what they're doing down there but they are and one of the nurses did get them caught. Sure enough there they were and I told her if I fastened her pants over them to let me know and I'd yank them out. Her boobs were safe from me though. LOL

What makes that so funny is that if you knew my mom you'd never dream you'd her say the word boob let alone pick up her shirt to show you how they were hangin'. We had to learn about the birds and bees from our friends because she could never talk about things like that and when I was getting married it was dad who asked me if I wanted mom to take me to get some form of birth control. If that wasn't embarrassing! LOL 

Oops one more that I just thought of. We found drug paraphernalia when we were cleaning out her dresser! 2 roach clips. She liked going to auctions and we are assuming they were in boxes of stuff she bought and she didn't know what they were but thought they were pretty (one had a red butterfly on one end and the other was like a hollowed out stone with a picture on it) so kept them. I got asked more than once from my siblings how in the heck I knew what they were because they sure didn't. I told them being a child of the 60's got you exposed to that sort of thing whether you used them or not. LOL 

And now an actual horse story. While I was doing chores today I kept hearing the most awful breathing coming out of Cutter and on a closer look he was pushing his nostril (just one side) against a post and then forcing air out. It sounded like a freight train rumbling through. He thinks he taught himself a new way to get attention because as soon as I'd acknowledge him he'd quit and then when I went back to work and was ignoring him he'd do it again. He is such a character!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Very sad to hear @JCnGrace! Sending love to you and your family


----------



## RegalCharm

like others am so sorry to hear about your mom. prayers for and your family.
those are good storys to keep in your memory and will bring smiles to you when you think of her.


----------



## phantomhorse13

@*JCnGrace* : so very very sorry to hear about your mom's passing. :hug: please keep sharing stories of her.

@*Tazzie* : hope you enjoyed your mini-vacation. can't believe it's back to school time already.

@*Tihannah* : sounds like the clinic couldn't have gone better. surgery on horses is always so scary - glad he recovered without hurting himself more. hope he is on the mend now. what kind of recovery protocol does the surgery have?

@*blue eyed pony* : glad to hear the saddle seems to be workable. 

@*carshon* : holy [email protected] to your poor DD winding up needing surgery!! glad she is recovering well.

@*BlindHorseEnthusiast4582* : that cross stitch is beautiful! so much work but so worth it. I hope you find it as soothing as I do.

@*Werecat* : sounds like you made the right call with the trailer. 

@*Finalcanter* : congrats on driving to the barn!! hopefully now that you have done it once, it will be easier to do in the future. looks like the barn time was just what you needed.


DH and I went to the beach for the weekend! The weather was perfect and it was so nice for DH to be able to relax.










Yesterday, I got Phin out with Kestrel. The whole story is in my journal.



















Next up was George and Link. 









Today it's raining, so I am getting housework done.


----------



## Werecat

@JCnGrace I am so sorry to hear of your mother's passing. My most sincere condolences.


----------



## Tihannah

@JCnGrace - I'm glad you're okay and totally agree with your view on it. My guy's grandfather is currently in a similar situation. They were really close, so he was taking it pretty hard. He's 82 now and got a lung infection about 4 weeks ago. He was in the hospital for 3 weeks and not getting better and he finally told them he didn't want to do it anymore. He just wanted to go home and that he was ready. My guy was pretty broken up about it and I basically told him the same thing you said. He's lived a good life and you have some great memories with him. He doesn't want to suffer anymore and if he's ready, then he should be allowed to go. My guy felt better after that, and I think if it were me, I would feel the same.
@PhantomHorse - Great pics! The first 2 days after were the worst. Poor kid was really hurting and didn't want to leave his stall after being in for even a short amount of time. His stifles were swollen and super hot to the touch. You could tell he was miserable and when I hand-walked him, poor guy moved like an old man. I cold-hosed his legs every day and you could tell it brought him some relief. Also applied a topical ointment to the procedure areas and gave him bute for the pain. He was kept stalled during the day because our heat index with the humidity is ridiculous right now, but we turned him out at night, though he didn't appear to be moving about much, though still grazing. Vet said stall rest wasn't necessary, just no riding for 2 weeks. I went by after work yesterday and he looked 10x better! Came out of his stall without hesitation, was moving great, and back to acting like his same old toddler self. I tied him for grooming and he proceeded to play with everything he could get his mouth on - saddle pads, brooms, you name it! Swelling had gone down and the procedure cuts were healing nicely. We haven't seen him trotting yet out in the pasture, but I would be surprised if he's not running about by the end of the week.


----------



## JCnGrace

@phantomhorse13, that beach looks really good right now of course so does riding down one of those lovely trails with you.
@Tihannah, tell your BF I'm sorry about his grandfather. Glad North is doing so well post surgery. 

Thanks again for being such the supportive people you are! 

Cutter forgot about his new trick at least for today because a storm cloud blew through during chore time and brought a cool breeze with it so the herd was more anxious for me to get done and get them fed so that they could go out to graze. Not that anything was stopping them from going out other than their insane desire to get in my way...err offer moral support while I'm working. LOL


----------



## RegalCharm

well I made the decision and carmen started school Monday. the trainer really liked her during the evaluation and basically just needs a refresher course. so after 15 minutes she and him working together he said 5 to 7 days would probably be all the time needed.

the trainer trains his dogs in German. and has trained gsd's for police k9 dogs 
the trainer called last night and told me she had settled in nicely and made friends with the one male and meet the other dogs. he told me he had his bed roll ready to go sleep in the kennel building if carmen started to have separation anxiety. they didn't work to much yesterday to let have time to adjust to the place, other dogs and the schedule they have the dogs on

he did say that she is purebred too and he was amazed at how bonded she was to me in the short time I have had her. I went and was petting his dog and carmen just sat and was whimpering he said she was jealous.


----------



## PoptartShop

@JCnGrace glad you are doing okay, and you do have a lot of memories of her & funny stories, which I know helps. :hug: I think the horses also help too, they are so silly! Always keep you on your toes. Yes, please keep sharing stories of your mom. 
@Tihannah so glad North is doing well post-surgery!  He's a good, strong baby!
@phantomhorse13 so jealous, the beach looks amazing. Love your journal update!  Beautiful rides. & boo about the rain...but perfect opportunity to do some chores, right?!
@RegalCharm awww I think that's great you are getting her some training. That sounds like a great one too. I think it's so cute how you guys have such a close bond already. Matchmade in heaven!

I confess, my lesson went REALLY well this weekend. Promise has gotten stronger, & we started working on our trot so I'm extra excited to work on things!  I wanted to ride yesterday but it rained...rained today too & may rain tonight, but we will see. :icon_rolleyes: It ALWAYS happens after I have a lesson, that following week it just rains. :lol: My luck. My BF also had a good lesson on groundwork, so all good stuff!! I wish I got video/pictures but BF's phone didn't record anything. Gonna have another lesson in a few weeks, so hopefully we will get something! I do have ONE picture, after I got off of her, sweaty girl lol.

On Saturday, I took Promise out past the property on the trails again, & WOW! There's SO much to explore. We didn't go super far, but I can't wait to go out again.  She did much better than the last time, less anxious as we got further away from the barn. Talking to her really helps.

Work is so busy, ugh!


----------



## Apple6

If you're near me, I'll ride or cart drive with ya


----------



## RegalCharm

@PoptartShop nice to hear you and Promise are getting along good and enjoy the little trail rides.


----------



## JCnGrace

@RegalCharm, hope Carmen graduates with honors! 
@PoptartShop, sounds like your lesson went really well. Murphy's Law says it will rain for the next week so that you can't practice what you learned. I often wonder who this Murphy was and why they let him make any laws. LOL
@Apple6, we gotta know about where you are before we know if you're close enough to ride with. I'm in south central Indiana. 

Whew, one day down and another to go. Being old school mom wanted the whole shebang of a viewing one afternoon/evening, funeral service and burial the next. Saw a lot of people I hadn't seen in a really long time. Had cousins show up from Minnesota, Illinois, Florida and Michigan. Several of my old trail riding buddies showed up and we decided we definitely need to get together sometime and someplace other than a funeral home, which was the last time we saw each other. Since most of them are no longer riding or have horses anymore we talked about going to the track for a day of horse racing. That will be fun if we can ever figure out a day that we are all free at the same time. That's usually what stops us from getting together.


----------



## lb27312

@JCnGrace - My condolences.... thanks for sharing the stories.
@RegalCharm - I hope the training works out! I have a two time fail at obedience class guy.. oh well it is what it is, he had his reasons one being his two friends were in the class too so he thought it was play time when he saw them. He's a goof but a good camp dog.
@Tihannah - wow that surgery sounds scary!

I haven't been riding lately, too hot right now. I did a quick ride weekend before last, rode with a woman that's 69 and it was her second trail ride. She had been taking lessons and my friend asked if this person could ride my older guy(he's a saint) for her first trail ride. She had so much fun, really appreciated it. She got a horse and took him on her second trail ride. At the start she said not talking need to concentrate... lol she got more comfortable and did great! This past weekend went to the beach! Did a little fishing both on boat and surf. Caught a few trout that was keepable and then another person caught a beautiful flounder that was a 1/2 inch short! ugh

I really need to get my young guy started... but I'm fine with him being a pasture ornament at this point, he's so short compared to my other ones, I sticked him at 14.1 hands, I feel he'll hit 14.3... I'm trying to do a Vulcan mind meld between him and my older guy... hopefully it works! lol


----------



## RegalCharm

@lb27312 nice that you got to go fishing and got some trout. though to bad the flounder was short. 
@JCnGrace trainer told me last night carmen is a1/2 day ahead of schedule. he brought his big boy for me to play with for a little while. I mentioned that he could let me keep him for a loner dog till I got carmen back. lol


----------



## PoptartShop

@JCnGrace awww that would be fun...I know. I really only see a lot of my family members at funerals. :sad: Sadly, that's just how it's always been, but they live a few hours away so it's hard to get together. Hopefully you guys can all find a good day that works for everyone to hit the track. Would definitely be nice. 
@lb27312 what a beautiful sunset! Love the picture. That's amazing about the older woman, good for her. That's goals, I plan on still riding when I'm that age! :lol: 
@RegalCharm thank you.  I hope Carmen is doing well!!

I confess, work has been kicking my butt this week, so busy! 

The farrier came out the other night, Promise's feet look good & River got her shoes done. River has flat pancake feet, but they are getting a bit better. She has to wear pads as well on her fronts. Promise is barefoot, I am lucky. LOL. Let me knock on wood haha. Shoes are not cheap though!

I did ride last night & it went well. Had a nice breeze! Hoping to get on the trail this weekend too. Happy Friday!!! 

No weekend plans...cleaning the house, & probably swimming tomorrow at my parent's house. Summer is slowly coming to an end. :sad:


----------



## phantomhorse13

@*Tihannah* : glad things are normalizing for North. I am sure once he heals up a bit, he will be even better than his old self. give your bf a hug for me - sounds like losing his grandfather will be very hard on him.

@*RegalCharm* : hope things continue to go well for Carmen at boarding school.

@*PoptartShop* : perhaps the rain after your lessons gives stuff time to sink in and also ups your enthusiasm when you do finally have the ability to practice! you trails look great. hopefully work is giving you a break today.

@*Apple6* : where in the world are you?

@*JCnGrace* : I hope you are still holding up ok. Seeing lots of people you haven't seen in a long time under such circumstances has got to be stressful.

@*lb27312* : how kind of you to lend your horse and sounds like you have a new trail buddy as a result. hopefully the weather gives you a break soon. the boat looks like a lovely alternative, and all the better if you can catch dinner too. how old is your youngster? let me know if you get the mind meld to work, as I would like to try that with Link!


While we were at the beach, we went to some yard sales one morning. We got a couple amazing deals that just needed a bit of cleaning. I got that done on Tuesday, since the weather kept me out of the saddle. 

Our new-to-us $5 chair:









and our new-to-us $10 patio set:










On Wedneday, Nicole and Anna finally made it over to ride. I took Phin. The whole story is in my journal.


















Yesterday, I had just enough time to run errands and mow the lawn before the storms rolled in. We got two storms that dumped over 2 inches of rain in about 40 minutes total. So so frustrating!! I had hoped to brush hog today, but not sure things will be dry enough..


----------



## blue eyed pony

Oh @JCnGrace I'm so sorry to read of your loss.  

Saddle fitter is booked for next Sunday. Horse is happy in the meantime but I'd like nicer sweat marks. 

I've been working _insanely_ hard. I'm no longer "the new girl", someone new started this week, and though no one has left I'm starting to think maybe we have high staff turnover? The managers are amazing though, there's just a lot of pressure in the job itself. It's stressful and exhausting. But even after one of the hardest weeks of my _life_ working a town away while my dog is sick, I still love the job. And I think it has helped me cope with the stress of my dog's illness without suffering a huge mental health breakdown. Having other things to think about and a reason to get up in the morning is fantastic.

My dog will be fine, by the way - she just has a stomach infection which is now being treated with antibiotics. After two days of absolute silence and refusal to eat she's starting to yell at the door again and shows some enthusiasm towards her vet prescribed temporary diet of cooked chicken.


----------



## JCnGrace

@lb27312, thank you!

You're picture looks so cool and relaxing! That was so nice of you to share your horse and create another horse enthusiast, we need all we can get. 
@RegalCharm, good for Carmen! Goes to show she's as smart as she looks. I bet you are missing the company. I'd let you borrow the minis to throw in your backyard until she comes home. LOL
@PoptartShop, I still haven't made it to my friend's house for a swim. The closest thing I've done to it is unintentionally soaking myself with the hose while cleaning out water troughs. Have a great weekend!
@phantomhorse13, WOW good scores! Those glider rockers are quite comfy. What a view in that second picture!
@blue eyed pony, thanks! Glad your pooch is going to be ok and that your mental health is intact! Sounds like your job is going well for you. 

Believe it or not I'm a relatively quiet person in real life so on the way home yesterday I told hubby I was looking forward to not having to talk for a while. He said he heard me talk more in the past 2 days than he had in the past 5 years or more total. LOL 

I'm sure the ponies will be glad to get back to their normal routine since I've been feeding them at odd hours. I know the dog was happy to have me home all day today although he could have done without me running the vacuum. While he's improved with people over the years he's still convinced that vacuums are dog eating monsters.


----------



## RegalCharm

@JCnGrace mini horses would not be to different than a mini donkey that the mother refused and I bottle feed till I got her drinking milk replacer from a pan I borrowed some mini fence panels and kept her in the garage at night so it was easier to feed the bottles every couple of hours. she thought I was her mom and my lab was her playmate. and she would ride in the back of the car.
@PoptartShop Carmen is doing good at college. thanks for asking.
@phantomhorse13 things are going well at the trainers. his male gsd has made friends with her for all the good it will do him. lol trainer said she is very smart and learns after a couple of tries. He has concerns as to why the women gave her back to the rescue after having her for 3 years.

going down to my in laws family reunion today.


----------



## lb27312

@PoptartShop - I sometimes ride with a woman in her mid 70's, she's my inspiration that I can be riding at that age! But sure won't be starting them at that point, I want a dead broke horse.
@phantomhorse13 - He turned 2 in June so really no rush but need to get a handle on his manners.... he's been very mild with things so far. Those pictures are beautiful.... sounds like a nice ride
@RegalCharm - I am curious too as why the person had the dog 3 years and then gave it up? That's kinda sad....


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I confess just finished our second last show for the year! I took Theo and he got 
1st any other registered breed
Champion any other registered breed
3rd Hunter in Hand
4th Led Trail 

It was his first time doing trail and he was such a good boy, very proud and as usual impeccable behaviour. Roy will be doing the last show of the year in September !


----------



## blue eyed pony

Update on the dog: she is eating again and starting to beg for human food again. I want to encourage her appetite so for now, if what I'm eating is safe for her, she's being offered a little bit. If she eats it, great. If not, cool.


----------



## JCnGrace

@RegalCharm, how was the reunion? The difference would be at 19 & 15 years of age the minis are way beyond needing a bottle. LOL
@Rainaisabelle, good job by you and Baby Theo! He sure is growing up. 
@blue eyed pony, good news in your update! My dog would be highly offended if he didn't get a little people food mixed in with his kibble. 

I confess that I'm getting too old to be leaving the saddle in the tack room. It's not the riding bareback that is the problem it's the getting on and off. Attempt #1 resulted in me sliding back down TJ's side and banging my shin on the makeshift mounting block which in reality is a water trough. After several minutes of hopping up and down on one leg while muttering "OH CRAP, OH DANG" (only not those exact words LOL) over and over again and then another several minutes of sitting down in the barn with 5 horses gathered around laughing at me (I know they were), attempt #2 was made. Started wobbling while standing along the edge of the water tank and had to abort any attempt at mounting to keep from falling in the water. Attempt #3 was a success although Gamble had to come out for a front row seat to the comedy show which caused TJ to step away so I had to reposition him. After a very short ride with my right shin still feeling like a red hot poker was jabbing into it and throbbing left hip (this is the norm these days) I ride into the barn and sit for a minute contemplating on how in the heck I'm going to get off. Finally wrapped my arms around TJ's neck and just slid off. He got not one but TWO treats for putting up with me. LOL


----------



## RegalCharm

@JCnGrace the reunion was nice lots of food and saw some of the wife's relatives I haven't seen in awhile. and also went to the cemetery and put some flowers on her grave. so a mixed day emotionally.

I bet your mini's would still drink some warm milk before bed time. LOL

to bad nobody recorded the bareback mounting attempts, gave me a chuckle reading 
@blue eyed pony glad to hear your pup is mending well.


----------



## RegalCharm

lb27312 said:


> @RegalCharm - I am curious too as why the person had the dog 3 years and then gave it up? That's kinda sad....


 @lb27312 the only reason that the lady at the rescue told me was that carmen and the other female dog in the house did not get along together.
so I am guessing here that the other female was a new dog in an established alpha female's territory. another thought comes to mind is carmen is spayed and the new dog is not and the women wants to breed the new dog so returning carmen to the rescue was the easy way to stop the fighting.

these are just assumptions on my part and may be totally wrong


----------



## JCnGrace

@RegalCharm, hugs...visiting the graves of our loved ones is not easy.

Recording would mean an extra person there. I do not like witnesses to my stupidity! LOL Especially when I have no intention of hubby ever learning about it because he's paranoid about me getting hurt and the horse care falling into his lap.


----------



## RegalCharm

JCnGrace said:


> Recording would mean an extra person there. I do not like witnesses to my stupidity! LOL Especially when I have no intention of hubby ever learning about it because he's paranoid about me getting hurt and the horse care falling into his lap.


:rofl: @JCnGrace now I am wondering what other feats of daring you are keeping silent about.


----------



## Tazzie

@Tihannah, thank you! It's been a fun ten years as well  and I'm very fortunate! Nick didn't always love them, but he does now! And he wants to get better! I'm glad North was good for the clinic! And thinking of you guys with the healing from the surgery!

@JCnGrace, still thinking of you <3 I understand about being strangely ok with it. I miss my grandpa, but I knew when he was passing it's what he wanted. He was ready. Still sending you major hugs. And don't stop posting funny stories! They make me chuckle lol naughty Cutter finding a new thing to get your attention! I'm glad you enjoy the native costume pictures! As for taking all those images.... it took something like 60 hours to do. I hated every bit of it, and I don't typically hate my job! I wish I could have brought some actual rain (funny how I want that now... lol) I hope you can get together with your riding buddies! A day at the races sounds fun! You're not much of a talker? Nick says he sends me to check out of the show office, and knows I'll be gone at minimum of 30-45 minutes because I get caught talking! Speaking of.... our last show is going to be September 22nd in Shelbyville, KY.... just saying... lol OUCH to your ouchies trying to ride! Good boy TJ for behaving!

@carshon, I'm glad your daughter is alright!

@PoptartShop, thank you! He's wonderful majority of the time haha! And thank you! I love sharing pictures of the ponies with their stuff  yay for good rides!! I'm glad your lesson was good! And send rain our way! We need it now!

@BlindHorseEnthusiast4582, that cross stitch is gorgeous! Nice work!

@Werecat, the right trailer will come along when you're ready  I don't blame you for passing it up.

@phantomhorse13, it was lovely to get away for a bit! And I know! Sydney loves school! Looks like you had fun at the beach! The rides looked good! Love your deals!

@RegalCharm, sounds like Carmen will be a quick study at school! She'll come back a new dog!

@Ib27312, love that picture in the marina! How old is your young guy?

@Rainaisabelle, congrats to you and Theo <3


Whew, work and everything is going to begin slowing down a bit now! Kids are in school. Work will have it's typical lulls where I'm swamped, then have nothing. And looking at very few horse shows left for the year.

Our trip to Michigan was wonderful, just too short. We had a great time! The water level is insanely high though! These were some pictures I took. The ones where I'm on the dock and water is on either side of me (I'll post those photos last in the lineup) is the biggest tell. The water is typically a minimum of 4-5 FEET below where the bottom of the dock is... and to put it in perspective (I'll add that photo too), this lake drains into Lake Michigan...























































(PS, that shack was where I spent many summers working lol the ramp also also went down, not up lol)



















Sheldon and mom's dog, Leo



















On Wednesday, the kids went off to school! Kaleb was NOT thrilled... Sydney was!










After ditching the kids, Nick and I took a trail ride. It was the most intense one Diego has been on, and he handled it well with only one small temper tantrum. All because I asked him to cross water *sigh* one day he'll quit and behave like Izzie. He'd spin to the right, and I'd just spin him all the way back to where I wanted him. Then we launched over it. Izzie was a champ. We "raced" a bit (first open race I had to pull up Diego and school him since he decided it'd be fun to buck, grrr). Nick thoroughly enjoyed letting Izzie loose, and she willingly came back down for him. It was great fun  some of the logs we went over were a foot high by a foot wide, and Diego handled it wonderfully. And both handled us laying on their neck to get through some brush. I'm pretty proud of it!




















Friday I worked both of them. Both were FANTASTIC! I was THRILLED, and kept it short since they did so well! I did take Izzie on her gallop up the hill, which Nick filmed. It's a SUPER steep hill, and VERY long. Nick zooms out at the end to give you an idea of how long it is. We were hauling butt up it, though it doesn't appear that way in the video.











Saturday ponies had the chiro. It's amazing what Izzie does for me even when she's ouchy. Her sacrum was BADLY out. Like, we shouldn't have had any canter leads. Yet she did it for me. Hoping this makes her feel better!

We leave for Nationals one week from this coming Saturday! I'm getting excited and a little bit nervous!


----------



## RegalCharm

@Tazzie the pictures of the lake and boats are great and your videos of the horses really show how nice your ponies look. 

well everybody's horses look in really great shape coming to the end of summer


----------



## JCnGrace

@RegalCharm, you mean like a couple of weeks ago when for some reason I thought it'd be a good idea to do a chin up on a swing frame and about wrenched my shoulders out of their sockets? LOL My brain still says I should be able to do everything I used to do and my body says OH HECK NO!!! 
@Tazzie, thank you for keeping me in your thoughts! I can talk when I have to, I'm not shy or anything and will talk a lot if it's about horses. 

Vacation pics look wonderful. So that's where you grew up, right on the lake? How fun was that? I absolutely adore that picture of Diego and Izzie with their heads together. They look like they are in love. LOL Running behind tonight so will watch videos tomorrow but looking forward to seeing them. Wrote down the date of your show. 

We went mattress shopping today and that was so not fun. Hubby said it was worse than shopping for a new car. Everybody has the best...according to them. Anyway it was an all day affair.


----------



## blue eyed pony

This horse is actually awesome and I can't get enough of her <3


----------



## RegalCharm

:rofl: @JCnGrace we all have those moments where we think we are young again. but have to listen when our bodies say wth were you trying to do.
@blue eyed pony nice pictures and pony is looking good.

trainer called last night and Csrmen will be coming home Thursday. He will work with her today and then she gets to go to the stores that allow pets. she has passed the cat test so far She looks at them and slows down to watch them but listens to heel and continues walking. 

so the yard fencing is on hold till maybe another month at least since adoption fee's,, doggie supplies , vet charges for heart worm preventive shot and flea and tick preventive, dog license, ang trainer fee's has put a big dent in my pocketbook in the last month.


----------



## JCnGrace

@Tazzie, fun run up the hill! Is Kaleb getting more into riding since he sees dad riding now? Summer went so fast, it's crazy that it's back to school time already. My nephew went back about a month ago but he's a teacher so had to start before the kids did. 
@blue eyed pony, she's talented and beautiful, what more could you ask for?
@RegalCharm, durn those unexpected expenses! Carmen got through kitty school fast! LOL We had some friends give us a malamute because she was killing their cats, among other reasons, although they didn't tell us that particular reason until they got here. We went ahead and took her even though we have cats because we had a secret weapon...Killer Kat. By the time he was done with her she'd walk to her food bowl, get a mouthful, carry it back to her bed where KK was waiting for her, spit out the food and then they'd share a meal together. They were best buds and it was fun watching them together. 

We had a storm coming in while I was doing chores and it brought some crazy wind with it. Also dropped the temp so it felt pretty nice. Hurried through chores though so I'd be done by the time the rain started. Made it back just in time.


----------



## PoptartShop

@Tazzie so glad you had such a nice trip!  Beautiful pictures. Love all the boats. The dogs are so cute! Haha, Kaleb is like...I'd rather be home, not at school! :lol: I remember dreading going back to school haha the older I got. So cute! Diego will get over the water eventually, omg the picture of those two is just adorable! <3 Love how close they are. So glad you've had such great rides lately, you guys look fab! Love the hill!! Nationals will be a blast! <3
@phantomhorse13 love that picture of you & Phin!  & great steals on the furniture, too!! Ugh, the rain sucks.  But good point, it does give me time to reflect on my lessons!!
@Rainaisabelle great pictures, congrats! You guys look great. Theo is really getting big!
@JCnGrace ugh, mattress shopping can be stressful. Did you find a good one? Glad you got your chores done before the storm came. Whew! Omg I can just picture the horses gathering around chuckling haha. Aw. Hey, a water trough as a mounting block...if it works, it works! I've used plenty of odd things to get on a horse lol. Like a hay bale haha. Not the best idea at the time but it worked haha. Glad to see you are doing okay & the horses are keeping you busy.
@RegalCharm so exciting to hear that Carmen will be coming home tomorrow.  So glad she is doing well with her training. I know you will be happy to have her home again. The yard fencing can wait, I hear ya! Happy to hear the reunion went well.

I confess, another busy week at work! I had a nice weekend though. Swam at my parent's house on Saturday, it was super hot out. I also took Promise on the trails this weekend again after we did some work, it was just so hot I needed to get some shade. :lol: Then last night we worked on stuff from our lessons. It may storm tonight though, boo! :sad: I need to do laundry anyway.


----------



## Tihannah

I confess that I'm dying here at work today and at this very moment, fighting the urge to walk downstairs to the Haagen Dazs and get a scoop of ice cream.


----------



## lb27312

@Tazzie - Beautiful pictures!! And nice rides!
@blue eyed pony - beautiful looking horse! 
@RegalCharm - I'm glad Carmen is coming home! I hope everything goes well with the training. Did you get trained as well? In regards to his type of training?

Not been doing any riding! Did work the young one yesterday... just ground work... side passing and what not, only one small temper tantrum. If that's his buck I can ride that... but we will see as this progresses, not against sending him off to training but want to wait a bit on that.


----------



## JCnGrace

@PoptartShop, I hope it's a good one. It's a Sealy brand what they call a hybrid mattress because it has inner coils with memory foam on top. The particular model is called Silver Chill because it also keeps you cool. I'm really wishing it was here now but it won't be delivered until the 31st. I'm hoping it will allow me to sleep with a blanket covering me because I really miss being able to sleep under a blanket and also not have to roll all over the bed trying to find a spot that hasn't been heated to 500 degrees from a hot flash. LOL

Can you hit those trails right from where you board or do you trailer to them? A swimming pool has been a good place to be over that last couple of months. I bet Promise would like to get in the pool with you, I know mine would. 
@Tihannah, if you resisted you have more will power than I do.
@lb27312, it's been a long time since I started a youngster and while it's very rewarding once you have them going good, I don't miss it. 

If I ever start making noises about wanting to move you all yell at me. Today we went back to mom's to pick up the bedroom suite I inherited (thus the new mattress because that bed is only a full size and my old bed a queen) plus had to move the old stuff out of my room and it about killed hubby and I both just doing 1 room, I can't imagine packing up and moving everything in the house and on the farm. Plus while my room was empty I did a major cleaning including washing the walls. I'm pooped! Definitely ready for my life to go back to being dull. LOL Tomorrow is a dentist appt. That's worse than having to go to the doctor!


----------



## RegalCharm

@lb27312 I will get my training today. and I washed up her bowls yesterday and they are ready. I also need to write down the schedule she has been on as far as feeding etc. 

I know I am tired of wearing this sling but still have 5 weeks or so to go. as per dr. instructions I have been exercising my arm and shoulder and movement is getting better backwards and raising straight out but forward not so much before it starts hurting.
@JCnGrace yea I would hate moving also after over 40 years of living here have accumulated lots of stuff .


----------



## RegalCharm

Tihannah said:


> I confess that I'm dying here at work today and at this very moment, fighting the urge to walk downstairs to the Haagen Dazs and get a scoop of ice cream.


there is no such A thing as 1 scoop of ice cream. :smile:


----------



## RegalCharm

JCnGrace said:


> @RegalCharm, durn those unexpected expenses! Carmen got through kitty school fast! LOL We had some friends give us a malamute because she was killing their cats, among other reasons, although they didn't tell us that particular reason until they got here. We went ahead and took her even though we have cats because we had a secret weapon...Killer Kat. By the time he was done with her she'd walk to her food bowl, get a mouthful, carry it back to her bed where KK was waiting for her, spit out the food and then they'd share a meal together. They were best buds and it was fun watching them together.


well instead of offering the loan of the mini's to keep me company maybe the loan of killer kat would have worked and saved me lots of $$$. LOL




PoptartShop said:


> @RegalCharm so exciting to hear that Carmen will be coming home tomorrow.  So glad she is doing well with her training. I know you will be happy to have her home again. The yard fencing can wait, I hear ya! Happy to hear the reunion went well.


your pictures are nice. glad you had a nice trail ride. I have slept better the last couple of nights knowing only a couple of days to go. I am really looking forward to having her home again.


----------



## PoptartShop

@Tihannah omg that sounds so good. I've been craving ice cream, did you end up getting some?!
@lb27312 I am glad it's going well with the youngster!
@JCnGrace nope, they're in walking distance from the barn!  We can go right through one of the neighbor's backyards to get to them (they don't mind). Promise probably would get in the pool LOL she loves water! :lol: I hope the new mattress is comfy! The 31st will be here before you know it!
@RegalCharm thank you  Yes!! Today is the day!!! She will be so excited to see you!

I confess, I'm leaving work early today for a dr's appt & hoping to hit the barn a bit earlier than usual...it says thunderstorms tonight, so I hope it holds off so I can ride. Ugh! :icon_rolleyes: 

I feel like we have a mold issue or SOMETHING at my work...all of us sneeze constantly & I feel stuffy whenever I'm here. But when I'm not here, I barely ever sneeze. So odd. It's frustrating but oh well. Maybe I'm allergic to work, LOL.


----------



## lb27312

@JCnGrace - Yeah I thought LOOONNNNG and hard about doing it. I actually talked about getting out all together when the 2 guys I have are gone which I hope is at least another 10 years(18 and 21). I want to move to the beach! But I got a few uh uhs from friends, "you'll regret it" kinda thing. I just don't know if I want to buy one that's already started. I have quite and I mean quite a few friends that bought horses that were supposed to be tried and true only to see them come off. I HATE to see anyone come off. I have one that can be a handful at times but right before he is going to be he tells me, he has a tell tale sign and I just get his attention back on me, I feel that it's because I started him and know his tricks.... sorry for the book. 
@RegalCharm - I hope the homecoming goes well! It's only money... lol She's worth it. Hopefully the kitty thing is corrected... I hope you heal quickly, broken collar bones are no fun.
@Tihannah - Ice Cream cures all!! 
@PoptartShop - Thanks... I hope it continues to go so well. I'm sure there will be bumps but... I hope you get a ride in!


----------



## JCnGrace

@RegalCharm, I would have done that if he was still alive but then you may have had vet bills. A friend brought her cat chasing dog over one time and KK shredded that dog's nose. LOL 

You're going to get even sicker of that sling before it's all said and done. I'm glad you're on the mend though and able to keep your shoulder exercised. 
@PoptartShop, we had that thunderstorm last night and it was a doozy. Mucho lightening which had the dog a nervous wreck. Hope your dr.'s appointment was just a checkup and nothing is wrong. Your AC at work could be something as simple as needing the filter changed. If it is mold the head honcho better be getting it in gear and finding a fix before any of you suffer permanent lung damage. 
@lb27312, I've seen that a bunch too with my friends. In their cases the problem is they don't ride enough to keep them tuned up. I'm just as guilty if not more so about keeping mine ridden and they stay good for riding but I also interact with them each and every day in some form or another. Before I get on I tell them if they hurt me they'll be out a cook and a maid. LOL

Tomorrow I hope not to have to get in the truck. Don't get me wrong, I love my truck but I'm sick of being inside of it. LOL I think Gamble is getting senile. He has to walk around the gate when I let him out of his stall after feeding and for about the past week he's really struggled with doing it the right way and instead ends up sandwiched between the wall and the gate. Nothing new in the routine where he just isn't learning, he's had that same stall for years now. He likes to yank my chain though so he could be doing it on purpose. 

Still no word from @TuyaGirl, I hope she is ok.


----------



## PoptartShop

@JCnGrace hopefully it's just the filter. I assume so! & we had a big thunderstorm last night, it lasted a few hours! :O Raining here all day today though. LOL he probably is just yanking your chain. :lol: Silly Gamble! I love your herd haha.

I confess, glad I rode last night before the rain started. Rained today & gonna rain tonight, so no riding for me. But this weekend it'll be nice, in the 70's!  

Tomorrow's my BF's birthday. Not doing anything crazy, just going to the movies (he wants to see a comedy (Good Boys), should be funny, then we are gonna have dinner at home & just hangout. I offered to go out to dinner but he said he'd rather just stay home with some wine. I'm all for it. LOL. Need to save money anyway. I am glad it's finally the weekend though! I hope everyone has a great one. & @TuyaGirl I've seen her posting on FB lately, so think she's ok but probably just busy, we miss you though! <3


----------



## Tazzie

@RegalCharm, thank you! I miss home often. And thank you  we struggled so much with Diego after his ulcers. He's finally tipping into the "chunky" category. But we aren't backing off with winter looming (yes, it's still summer, but we want to prepare him best we possibly can). I can't believe summer is almost over! I'm so happy for you and Carmen!

@JCnGrace, I understand! I find conversation hard if I don't feel comfortable or don't know the person well. I can spend hours talking about horses haha! And yup! I literally grew up on that marina  my family has owned it since 1986, and in the beginning we used to spend from morning to night down there. We loved it! And I love that picture too  we joke Izzie was giving reassurance to Diego, and informing him that she wanted her space once they got home haha! That'd be awesome if you could come! I'd so love to meet you!! And I hate mattress shopping, ugh! That hill is a blast to ride up. And maybe? He's ridden the last few times we did. So it's possible he's wanting to ride more because of daddy. And I know! I can't believe they are back in school! We won't ever let you move haha! Silly ponies! And I don't blame you for not wanting to get in the truck! As for @TuyaGirl, she was on Facebook on Monday liking my posts, so hoping she's ok!

@PoptartShop, thank you! I wish we could still be on vacation haha! Kaleb has thankfully warmed up to school a bit lol Sydney still loves it! I know Diego will get better. Just need more time and practice. And thank you! I'm so happy with how our rides have been going  I'm glad you had such a lovely weekend! And yay for riding when you can! Ugh, hope there isn't mold! And we got storms too, but we needed them. We've been super dry lately. So glad you got to ride! Sounds like a lovely birthday!

@Tihannah, I hope you got your ice cream!

@Ib27312, thank you! Gotta love baby horses!


So not a ton to report since I last checked in! More riding, more hill work. Izzie is absolutely adoring the hill work. Nick tried to follow up with Diego on Monday, and had to pull Diego out of a buck (Diego's evasion is bucking... so fun). But he got Diego up the hill. Wednesday Nick started on Diego so he could play with Izzie afterward. He was like "his walk is so lazy..." I said welcome to the start of every single ride on Diego. But I don't want to ride with a whip until after Nick shows him end of September. He needs to not be so dull to the leg (thank you other trainers...). They walked and trotted and did alright. Izzie was terrific. Each ride is seriously getting better and better. Hoping it'll continue on the up and up for Nationals. A week from tomorrow! I hopped on Diego afterward and worked him. His canter has improved so much! Nick said he looked like he was using his hind end a bit more. I asked him to half halt and really try to sit for a stride or two, and it felt amazing. I knew he had a super nice canter in there, he's just not strong enough to carry himself that long yet. We galloped up the hill afterward. I got a head start on Diego, who was like "this is dumb". About halfway up, Izzie flew by us like we were standing completely still, and Nick is laughing as he hunches over her neck like I told him to do LOL he enjoyed it a bit much.

This was after galloping up the hill. You can clearly see Izzie is on her toes, but she has her daddy and kids aboard. So she restrained herself.






Last night I enjoyed just spending time with the ponies. Discovered Izzie loves pears haha!






And pictures  ponies look so good <3





































Also, new pictures of baby Jo! Her official registered name is A Little Bit Naughty. It's a Matilda song. Also, for reference. She's huge. Next to my best friend she looks average size... until you realize that my best friend is 5'11" and Jo is only 3 months old.




























Song she's named for. I think it's cute when it's put into context.


----------



## JCnGrace

@PoptartShop & @Tazzie, thanks for letting us know @TuyaGirl is still visiting your facebook pages, at least we know it's not anything drastic keeping her away. 

Happy Birthday @PoptartShop 's BF! Sounds like you two have a good plan for celebrating. Enjoy the weekend!
@Tazzie, loved seeing Izzie carting your 3 loved ones down the trail and you're right...she's priceless. Jo is going to be a big, beautiful girl! Fingers crossed you have a good showing at Nationals.

Speaking of mold I pulled my favorite riding boots out of the closet today and they had mold growing on them. How the heck did that happen? None of my other leather shoes or boots had mold on them so they must have been damp when I last took them off. I hadn't noticed because they sit under where my jeans hang so hidden from view. I also counted my flip flop hoard. 27 pairs in my closet plus 1 pair, that I wear for chores, in the mudroom and 1 pair I keep in the horse trailer. I think I better skip the flip flop clearance sales that will start around next month. I say that but knowing me if I see them for around 3 or 4 bucks I won't be able to resist. LOL 

I'm am finally getting some order restored in the house. There for a couple of days it looked like a tornado went through it. Still not done but I can now see the light at the end of the tunnel. Part of the problem is that upon seeing me go through drawers and closets hubs decided to do the same so he's added to my mess. Believe me though the mess is worth him getting rid of some of his stuff because he has way too much. The local Goodwill store has been loving us here lately. He took the old bedroom suite today but forgot part of it and by the time he came home to pick up the forgotten doors and got back it had already sold and the new owner was waiting for a phone call telling her they had arrived. I know we could sell some of this stuff on Craigslist but honestly the few dollars we would make is not worth the hassle of dealing with the scammers and potential buyers.

It was overcast and in the 70's here today but the herd still spent a major part of their day hanging out in the barn. Back in the 80's tomorrow so they should have taken advantage of pasture time while it was pleasant out. They are such creatures of habit though that even when fall and cooler weather gets here to stay until next spring/summer it takes them some time to break the barn habit and stay outside. At least I never have to deal with the Paints getting sunburnt. LOL


----------



## RegalCharm

@Tazzie what a beautiful filly. Any idea as to how tall she will be as an adult.
@JCnGrace your ponies are spoiled. LOL The stables that I had used the ponies were turned out during the day unless it was storming. and then we would bring them in in the evening for feeding and they got checked over for any problems and if it was going to be a nice night turned out again for the night. If it was really hot and humid they stayed in during the day with their fans running and then out at night. Some times during the winter when things turned to ice they were kept in with plenty of hay till conditions out side were better so to lesson the chance of slipping on the ice. Snow by itself was not a problem and they went out during the day and in at night.

each pasture had heated automatic waters as did the stalls. 

Don't tell any one but mine were spoiled too. LOL


----------



## JCnGrace

@RegalCharm, I think yours was more spoiled, mine don't get fans. LOL I don't have real stalls just a lean-to type run in with gates that I can close to create stalls at feeding time. Other than that the gates are open against the wall and the horses are free to come and go as they please. I have fought hubby for automatic waterers for the last 20 years and I haven't won that fight...YET! I do have tank heaters for the winter months. 

Was Carmen glad to get home and how's it going?

Today while doing chores I was pondering the buddy/herd/barn sour dilemma that many have to try to work through. I've always had less of these issues with mares so was wondering if because they have the instinct to go off and foal in private whereas stallions (thus geldings) have the instinct to keep his herd together, do those instincts play a role in these behaviors? While my first thought was it was a good possibility, I remembered my niece says her horses are the exact opposite where the geldings are less likely to be buddy sour so maybe instinct isn't the easy answer. What have been you all's experiences? I'm not really talking about training here because even my geldings would go by themselves but I could tell they were a little more antsy about it where the mares could care less, so I'm talking about natural tendencies.


----------



## blue eyed pony

So the saddle fitter has been. The saddle was not as close as I thought it was, but he's got it as good as he can get it without taking it away to put on the heat press. He wants me to ride in it for a while, so the horse can get used to it, and then report back.

But he said something that makes me wonder if maybe I shouldn't just sell it and get something else. The channel is VERY narrow (common in older Kieffers) and apparently it would cost more than it's worth to get that widened. It's possible but I'd have to take it to a saddler.

I LOVE the saddle to ride in but the way it fits horses is less than ideal. All horses, not just mine.

It has NEVER been fitted before. So people have literally just used it on their horses off the rack for anywhere up to 30 years. He has it balanced on my girl's back, but advised that it'd be ideal if that could be temporary while I save for something better.

His suggestion is to get a Prestige or a Bates, and get the wither clearance I need with external shims and pads. Because basically I will NOT get a jump saddle to fit my horse correctly without them, no matter what.


----------



## carshon

I have to confess that I find people annoying and when selling something I find them to be more annoying! We have an old car we decided to sell. The car is a 2002 (making it an 18yr old car) it drive just fine with over 225000 miles on it. It is rusty but trusty. It needs new brakes so we decided that instead of putting money into it we would just sell it for a few hundred bucks. It has an automatic starter in it and a new battery. So I am getting all of these messages asking about the car and no kidding about 4 or 5 people have asked if the air conditioning works - I replied yes but it could use a recharge. One guy said - Pass I need something with air conditioning. Really? it's a $400 car that is 18 yrs old. I have had a lot of weird questions and rude people one guy said I will give you $150 CASH and I said pass - I can get more than that at the junk yard. What a hassle!

Nothing much else to confess - raining this morning - we went 9 weeks with barely any rain and not it has rained 3 times in the last 10 days. No complaints - my hay field has greened up and is growing again and the yard looks good.


----------



## Tihannah

carshon said:


> I have to confess that I find people annoying and when selling something I find them to be more annoying! We have an old car we decided to sell. The car is a 2002 (making it an 18yr old car) it drive just fine with over 225000 miles on it. It is rusty but trusty. It needs new brakes so we decided that instead of putting money into it we would just sell it for a few hundred bucks. It has an automatic starter in it and a new battery. So I am getting all of these messages asking about the car and no kidding about 4 or 5 people have asked if the air conditioning works - I replied yes but it could use a recharge. One guy said - Pass I need something with air conditioning. Really? it's a $400 car that is 18 yrs old. I have had a lot of weird questions and rude people one guy said I will give you $150 CASH and I said pass - I can get more than that at the junk yard. What a hassle!
> 
> Nothing much else to confess - raining this morning - we went 9 weeks with barely any rain and not it has rained 3 times in the last 10 days. No complaints - my hay field has greened up and is growing again and the yard looks good.


Glad you're on the other side of this! I've been searching for a good used truck. 12 years old with 220K miles and they still want $20K for it! Come on!!


----------



## carshon

@Tihannah I know all about the truck shopping. We did a few years ago. We bought a fleet truck off of ebay out of TX. The truck was a year old with 30K miles on it and we got it at a good price. But we have sunk a lot of money into it because the sand in TX oilfields eats the trucks from the inside out! We looked into getting rid of it and just could not find a truck with similar low miles that was not a small fortune!


----------



## JCnGrace

@blue eyed pony, fingers crossed that one of these days you are going to get your saddle issues solved. 
@carshon, isn't it crazy? Glad your hayfield is looking better and hopefully in a couple of weeks we'll have dry enough weather for you to get a second cutting. 
@Tihannah, trucks are really expensive right now. They must be selling them like hotcakes to have the prices jacked up so high. According to the dealer we bought ours from we could trade my truck on a new truck for a higher value than what we paid for it and it's a 2011 with over 100,000 miles. 

Woke up to a rainy day and thought good day to finish up the odds and ends I have left to do in the house. Hubby nixed that idea by wanting me to come help him clean out the garage attic. Hot dang he's finally getting the hang of throwing things out! I could have wrung his neck though when I went up there and found boxes of stuff I'd already sat out long ago for him to take to Goodwill and all the trash that he had up there that should already have been hauled to the dump. I mean who saves a smashed up mailbox, old bathroom fans, trash bags and boxes full of empty coffee cans, the base of an old recliner, and manuals for boats and other vehicles he hasn't owned in 30 years or more? Believe me, that is just the tip of the iceberg too.


----------



## PoptartShop

@Tazzie love all the hill work.  Yay! The ponies look great!! So excited for Nationals for you. Glad everything is going well. You guys will rock it.
So cute with the kiddos too. Jo is getting big! :O Love her registered name too. Big girl! 

@JCnGrace thank you.  I have the same problem...way too many flip-flops. :lol: I can't help it haha. I know it feels good getting rid of some stuff! Silly horses! & I agree, they are spoiled. As they should be! <3 Buddy sourness is a pain. I know River gets upset whenever I take Promise out of the pasture. She's gotten better (used to it now) but she still gets upset at times. I think it's because she's the 'weaker' horse, so she really depends on Promise, since Promise is the alpha. That is very interesting though. I've definitely seen it go both ways, with mares and geldings.

@RegalCharm yes, please update us on miss Carmen! 

@Tihannah when my boyfriend was looking for a truck, it was such a stressful process. He ended up just getting a brand new one, but this guy wanted to sell him an older one that had a LOT of issues, for almost the same price! Ridiculous. I hope you find one soon though! 

@carshon hopefully it sells soon, that's crazy! That's a perfect price for it too. :icon_rolleyes: People are annoying. Lol. Rain is good, sometimes!

I confess, I am enjoying this 70 degree weather way too much. But it's gonna be back in the 80's later in the week, blah. :sad: 

Had a nice weekend. Good Boys was a funny movie, we laughed almost the entire time. BF had a nice relaxing birthday. We tried a new wine, but it was too dry (I like stuff more on the sweeter side, not TOO sweet, but sweet lol) so he ended up just drinking it, he likes drier wines.

I did ride all weekend too, it was fun!  Going to ride tonight as well. Friday an Osteopath is coming to check out Promise. She also specializes in dentistry so she will probably get her teeth done as well. Interesting to hear what she thinks, if she needs an adjustment etc.

Yesterday, work went HORRIBLE. We migrated to this cloud server (not bad) but none of my programs worked, it was laggy, etc. Just a horrible day...I come in this morning & everything is working so far. But it just wasn't a good Monday. LOL. Super busy now playing catch-up.

We did carrot stretches & Promise was like, lemme hug you Mom! LOL <3


----------



## Tihannah

Wanted to share this, but especially with @JCnGrace ...

My guy's grandfather passed and he made the trip home to Colorado last week to attend the funeral. He didn't talk about it very much until last night when we were laying in bed...

His grandmother passed away about 6-7 years ago, but he said when she was still alive, she and his grandpa had hummingbird feeders all throughout their yard and just loved them. My guy said it's how he knows so much about hummingbirds because his grandpa would always point them out and then tell him what kind of hummingbird they were.

They buried him next to his grandmother and since he was a vet, they performed the flag ceremony at the burial site. My guy said they were folding the flag from his casket to give to his aunt, so he stood up to take photos and right then a hummingbird swooped in and just hovered there in front of them and the flag. He said moments later a second hummingbird joined it and they both hovered there for a few moments before flying off together. He said the family was in shock and they all just stood there with their mouths open because everyone knew it was them.

He looked so happy telling me this last night and I said to him, "I TOLD you she was waiting for him and now they are happy and together again!" He said it was one of the most amazing moments and he still can't believe it.


----------



## JCnGrace

@PoptartShop, way back when I only had 2 horses the mare didn't like to be left behind either but she had no problem with being ridden off by herself and the gelding didn't like to ride out alone but didn't mind getting left behind. LOL 

Good riding weekend for you! I don't even know what a cloud server is so I'm sure I wouldn't know how to use it. 
@Tihannah, that gave me goosebumps but in a good way. I bet that brought a lot of peace to your BF. 

More attic cleaning today. I'm not positive how long our med. sized flat bed trailer is (we only have 3 LOL) but I'm guessing 12 -14 ft. long and it is full of trash to take to the dump and still have more trash we will put in the bed of the truck. Should have rented a dumpster! Which is probably why hubby got a bee in his bonnet to do all of this because he asked what I was going to do with all his treasures when he died and I told him "Rent a dumpster". LOL I figure he decided he'd rather make the decision on which of his "treasures" got trashed.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I confess, today is the day, Theo has officially turned 2, my little bubba is growing up so fast ! He had his wolf teeth removed the other day as well I can’t believe it


----------



## PoptartShop

@Tihannah your post gave me chills (not in a bad way)! :O Wow. That's pretty amazing about the hummingbirds. I know that definitely made him feel better telling you. Thank you for sharing that with us. <3
@JCnGrace good luck with the attic cleaning!  It's basically a 'virtual desktop'. All our files are on there now & everything. It's still a bit laggy, so I'm on HF using my actual 'desktop'. :lol: 
@Rainaisabelle happy birthday, Theo!  Can't believe he's 2 already. Such a handsome boy! 

I confess, I feel like I may be getting sick, so I'm at work sipping on tea. :sad: My throat hurts a bit & my nose is a little stuffy. Probably because of the weather change...happens every year! :icon_rolleyes: Hopefully it goes away though.


----------



## carshon

@Tihannah The story makes me smile (and gives me chills) I think it is beautiful that his family got some closure and a sense of relief from the humming birds. What a wonderful thing for your BF to get to witness


I confess - the weather is just gorgeous! unseasonably cool for late Aug but I will take it.


----------



## Tazzie

@JCnGrace, you're welcome! I am glad to have her on my facebook so I know she's ok  Izzie really is priceless, even if she drives me a bit crazy sometimes haha! Thank you! And yes, Jo is going to be a big, beautiful girl! YUCK to mold! I hate it! That's quite the collection of shoes though haha! Yay for clearing stuff out! And that's fast for stuff to sell! Goodness! As for the buddy sourness, Izzie has become more sour than Diego. I rode Izzie away from him on Monday to ride in the rain. He didn't holler once. She screamed like a fool a few times when she realized he wasn't there... good luck with all that hefty cleaning!

@RegalCharm, I sure think so! And no clue. Momma is roughly 18 hands. Daddy is 15.2, and stout. But daddy has been throwing very large babies, so could be quite big! That was the hope for my buddy  

@PoptartShop, Izzie loves the hill work! I'm excited too, just nervous! I love Jo's name too. I convinced him to pick something not so dark (he had ones with "curse" in them... I told him she was too pretty for that kind of thing). Glad BF had a nice, relaxing birthday! Glad you got to ride too! And hopefully Promise is good for her dental and body checkup! UGH to work though! Love the pictures! I hope you don't get sick!

@Tihannah, that is beautiful <3 gave me goosebumps.

@Rainaisabelle, happy birthday Theo!!


Not a ton more to report! We went to our church picnic Saturday. Kids had a blast and we had their faces painted. They loved it!










I rode Izzie and Diego Saturday morning. I started with Diego, who is doing AWESOME. Working on baby leg yields currently, and reminding him to go forward into the transitions. I'm super thrilled with him! His building up all the right kind of muscle too  I also did a new braid on Izzie for Nationals. I think it turned out perfect!
























Monday we took the opportunity to school in the rain. Since the entire show is outdoors, I wanted to be sure Izzie was on her game in the event it does rain. Our discovery: let it rain! Because we worked awesome in it haha!

"Do we have to???"










Epic riding in the rain!






Yesterday the farrier came and trimmed both ponies. He found an old abscess on Diego's left front. He hasn't been lame on that since April! So that was interesting. But Izzie is all ready to head to Nationals! Final ride on her tonight. Tomorrow she sees the chiro. Off on Friday to recuperate from the chiro. Hauling up to Crete Saturday, and I'll school her lightly up there Saturday evening with my friend 

It's getting so close!!


----------



## JCnGrace

@Rainaisabelle, seems like Theo should just be a yearling not a two year old. Time is flying! He had some honkin' big wolf teeth. LOL

@carshon, still warm here but better than it was. Have you been hitting the trails?

@PoptartShop, I hope you're not getting sick! Since it happens every year it's quite possible you have allergies. Mine are year round but worse during season changes. Try some OTC allergy meds and see if they help. Xyzall works best for me and they have it in generic form. 

Attic is done and all the trash was taken to dump today. Hubby said he's not carting any more stuff up that ladder unless it's necessary. Trouble is what he thinks is necessary and what I think is necessary are two totally different things. LOL

@Tazzie, Izzie is picking up the canter really well, you've done a good job working on that! Best of luck at the Nationals, I'll be thinking of you guys this weekend and sending out good vibes. Considering how much you work with her it really surprises me she's the more sour of the two. I think the kids really liked their face paintings, they are too cute! 

This morning I thought I had found an acorn when I was told I could go to a local branch in our town to sign some paperwork for mom's estate only to get a letter this afternoon from the lawyer that's helping us with all of this saying at some point I'll have to drive up there to sign the deed to her condo. Got my acorn taken away LOL but at least it won't be two different trips up there to sign stuff. I always thought it was the executors who had to do all this paperwork and the rest of us just had to wait until everything got settled. I thought wrong. 

This afternoon I gave the minis their oats and then was picking poo in their pen when Little Miss came running out of the barn to get me. I thought OH NO not another kitten hiding behind her feed bucket! Nope, it was a big wolf spider in her bucket she wanted me to get rid of. LOL I don't know how I missed it when I dumped her food. Good thing I'm not scared of spiders since she obviously is.

Gamble was yanking my chain, for the last couple of days he's been coming around his gate just fine. Speaking of Theo's wolf teeth, it's about time for me to set up a teeth floating appointment so I was checking Gamble's today. He's got the weirdest teeth I've ever seen a horse have. He wears his top incisors down like he's a cribber but he's neither a cribber or a wood chewer plus they have gaps between them that are getting worse the older he gets. At this point they aren't much bigger than human teeth. Even given that he never needs a lot of dental work, last time he only had one molar that was wearing uneven and had to be filed.


----------



## RegalCharm

JCnGrace said:


> Was Carmen glad to get home and how's it going.





PoptartShop said:


> @RegalCharm yes, please update us on miss Carmen!


well picking her up after a week and half was exciting. he brought her out Carmen was wanting to go and see his male until she finally saw me and then he had to hold onto the leash with both hands. lol she was trying to jump up on me and just doing circles rubbing on my legs and whining and licking my hands and face. He told me not to pet her when she jumped up but that was hard not to do as I was just as happy to she her as she was to see me.

Carmen is doing great compared to before the trainer had her as to when she saw a cat it was off to the races. now she alerts and will bark a couple of times but listens to me and will sit and watch them. but I have to engage her brain to get her doing something else to refocus on me as just letting her get tunnel vision is to much temptation for her. now I hook her up to the tie out cable, tell her to sit and stay by the door I go out and make sure there are no cats or neighbors dogs out and then open the door for her to come out when I tell her to heel.


----------



## RegalCharm

@Tihannah what an amazing and beautiful story to offset what was a sad day.''


@Tazzie she will probably be as tall as her dam at least. Good luck at the up coming show. the braiding looks very nice on izziy


----------



## Tazzie

@JCnGrace, thank you! I HATE schooling walk to canter because it makes her SOOO hot. But I've been doing it a lot more. It's starting to get her to simmer down a bit, but she does still get quite sharp. And thank you! I'm so nervous haha! But the nerves didn't start until this week, so that's good at least. And I have no clue. She had been buddy sour once before, and it ended with me on the ground (this is pre Diego). She had her butt worked pretty good after that. This time was just a couple calls. She doesn't do it at shows when we take him or just her out. So I don't know. I think a lot of it was she didn't want to do it! They sure did! They were so excited that it was the first thing we did after eating! Good luck with all that estate stuff! Haha to Little Miss! And oh Gamble!

@RegalCharm, that's the hope! He wanted tall  and thank you! I'm getting nervous haha!


Well, had our last ride last night! And it was a good one. Challenging, but I accomplished what I wanted. Walk canter walk, with a HUGE amount of walk in between. She tries to jig a lot, so I've been working on that a lot. Fingers crossed it'll be enough! I started with her because Nick wanted to take her up the hill himself haha!

Diego was next and he was fantastic. I'm super proud of how well he's coming along. My friend is giving me some pointers on how to help him more, which I'll be using after Nationals.

Couple videos:

Cows were in our riding area haha!






Diego schooling 






And Nick cantering Izzie up the hill. It's his favorite thing to do on her ever I think. Diego did wonderfully heading up too!


----------



## PoptartShop

@Tazzie I am so proud of Diego!  He's made so many improvements. Omg though, Kaleb was cracking me up. I was watching it like nooo don't do it!:lol: The cows wanted to join you & Izzie apparently haha. So cute. Very strange about the old abscess though, yeah usually it's like they are crippled! So excited for Nationals. You guys will do fantastic.   I love seeing Nick ride Izzie too. That looks like so much fun up the hills. They look great!
@JCnGrace I do take allergy meds, but luckily today it doesn't hurt as much & I feel fine. So not sure what that was, lol. Same with my BF...I tell him to toss some stuff out, he's like...leave it alone! Like ok, fine, but it should be trashed! :lol: Gamble is somethin' else! Ugh, yeah at least you won't have to make two trips. I figured the same, that they'd take care of the paperwork. But, of course not. Little Miss reminds me of me...I hate spiders LOL. So funny! :rofl: I can't blame her for that haha.
@RegalCharm that's so cute how excited she was to see you. I figured she would be! :smile: I'm glad she is doing well!!

I confess, I do feel better today. Throat still is a bit weird but my ear doesn't hurt so that's a good sign?! Otherwise, I feel fine. Meeting my BF and his grandmother for dinner after work, have to drive about 45mins (the restaurant is halfway between his work & her house)...which I don't want to, but oh well, he comes after work to meet my parents for dinner, so I guess I can drive far sometimes too lol. :lol:

My lesson got cancelled this weekend, because my trainer lives in FL & the hurricane is headed her way. Another reason for her to just move to MD! :lol: But hopefully everything will be okay. I agreed that she shouldn't risk traveling this weekend. But I was looking forward to my lesson of course, although we will reschedule.


----------



## JCnGrace

@RegalCharm, it's so cool how fast she attached herself to you. Glad she's doing better but sounds like you still have some work to do on her where cats are concerned. Devil Dog (dog of course LOL) and Lorenza (cat) like each other but they don't want us humans to know it and if you walk out and catch them curled up together they both jump up with guilty looks on their faces. 
@Tazzie, you got this (Nationals)! Nick has come a long way in his riding too, you must be a good teacher.
@PoptartShop, was dinner somewhere good? That's worth a 45 minute drive in my book any day! Hope your trainer doesn't get a direct hit from the hurricane. 

Farrier day has rolled around already again. The good thing is we're going to be his second appointment of the day instead of the first so he said he'd be here around 11:00 instead of the usual 8:00 or 9:00 (depends on the season). I made sure to check Miss's bucket tonight before adding oats so that she wouldn't get traumatized. I was late getting to chores and the herd actually stayed out of my way and let me work so that they could get fed. Considering they have free choice pasture 24 hours a day it's amazing how much that little dribble of oats means to them. LOL 

I confess there are groceries laying all over the kitchen and I am trying to find the energy to put them away. Because shopping day makes me run late on chores I usually bring them in, dig through the bags for the stuff that needs to go in the fridge or freezer and then head to the barn. I've been trying to find that energy for several hours now. LOL


----------



## Tazzie

@PoptartShop, thank you! I'm pretty proud of him too  he's so good! It's taken a lot of work to get him this far  Kaleb is rotten. And they were clearly bored *sigh* typically they aren't that bad. Haha, yeah. The cows were silly. Eventually Izzie laid her ears back and they went away lol she's mean. My only thought was perhaps him getting MagnaWaved helped it kind of contain itself or something? I had him MagnaWaved when he came up lame, so that's my only thought really. And thank you! I do hope we have a good run at it! Nick loves riding her. He brags to all his friends that she's the best trail horse because she goes through anything that won't hurt them haha! And the hill is amazing  I love it! I'm sure dinner was a blast!! Glad you feel better too! Goodness, how scary! I hope she stays safe!
@JCnGrace, thank you! I'm just nervous lol but Nick reminded me Izzie really hasn't had a usual crash this year like we've had in the past. So fingers crossed it doesn't happen. He really has! A lot of it was shortening his stirrups more. I don't think it was me so much as Izzie doesn't tolerate hard seats. And the more he rode her, the less tolerant she became. So truly, Izzie is the teacher, not me :lol: yay for farrier day! And ponies are good ponies for staying out of the way! Haha! If I don't put stuff away right away, it doesn't get done lol


Whew. 24 hours from now I'll be on the road driving to Crete. It's making me nervous haha!

Yesterday I had a chiropractor appointment to get myself in good shape. Then Izzie had hers. I told him she has an issue sometimes when I ask her to collect at the canter, mainly the left lead. Said she swaps the lead and right back in a one tempi style (you can see it in the video where I rode in the rain). He checked her acupressure spots, and her right hip was a bit reactive. It was last time as well. So, to get us on the top of our game, he did acupuncture on her. This is what made him fall in love with this horse previously lol there is a spot they do that makes horses kick out in pain. Izzie merely drops her hip and rests that leg when he does it. So he didn't even prepare for a kick today. And she was perfect. He said he's hoping he gets a phone call next week of a high pitched voice saying we got a National title :lol: I told him I hope so!

So also, I'm not sure you all will remember since it's been so long, but Nick had started building me a tack trunk. It needed all of about two coats of paint, the logo, and the hardware on it. I had told him earlier this year that I'll stop nagging (he complains I do that a lot...) but that I wanted that done for Nationals. As of this past weekend, it was still sitting where it was, not repainted, and no hardware. I told him I was rather disappointed as I had really wanted to take that to Nationals.

Well, he had my in laws finish it when he realized he'd kind of screwed up.

It still needs shellac over everything (the logo is the cricut vinyl stuff), and Nick needs to add chain and metal edging to the corners. But she's done and she's gorgeous! She also fits all of my show stuff  I can't wait to use it! We have to be careful since they couldn't get the shellac done prior, but that's okay with me!


----------



## PoptartShop

@JCnGrace I know, hopefully she will be OK! :sad: It was actually really good, totally worth the drive! We went to Pica's. Italian. It was good, I got rigatoni & meatballs...then of course we got cannolis haha. :lol: So yummy. I'd go there again for sure! That's good the farrier isn't coming super early, hopefully everyone behaves!  LOL I know, grocery shopping is a chore in itself so then when you have to put them away it's like...ugh! :lol:

I confess, Promise's coat is looking really shiny! 

I am leaving work early, at 4 since the Osteopath is coming to the barn to look at Promise. Wonder what she will find/say, not that anything is wrong of course, but it should be interesting!  She also focuses on dentistry so she probably needs her teeth done too. 

Not much planned this weekend...just gonna relax honestly, & of course, RIDE! 

Sunday I'm going to my parent's house to hangout/maybe swim if it's warm enough (supposed to not be super hot this weekend). Probably gonna BBQ, yum!

3-day weekend, WOO!!  I hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## PoptartShop

@Tazzie we posted at the same time. LOL, sorry to double-post! :lol: Have an amazing time!!!!    Can't wait to hear all about it. & that tack trunk is absolutely beautiful, I love it!


----------



## phantomhorse13

I confess I am behind and need to get caught up reading.. hopefully this weekend.


Last week, DH and I went down to southwest Virginia for the Iron Mountain ride. The whole story is in my journal.

Friday, I rode Phin.

































On Saturday, I rode Mu.


----------



## JCnGrace

@Tazzie, well it didn't end up getting done until today. LOL

That's a nice roomy trunk and pretty to boot. WIN! WIN! 
@PoptartShop, Hope Promise passes her physical with flying colors! Enjoy your 3 day weekend and spend lots of it relaxing so that whatever bug you're trying to get goes away.
@phantomhorse13, on your rides you get to see the parts of the state that I like to see. No cities for me, I like to look at land! Thanks for sharing the beautiful places with us.

Farrier found an abscess on Thunder's right rear. He hadn't taken a lame step at all but he had some nasty, smelly stuff brewing in there. Farrier had started on left side and Thunder was fine on all feet until we got to the last one which was his right front. Silly horse doesn't know what side he's supposed to bear weight on when he's ouchy and was quite the pill in giving that last hoof. Finally told Nick to just leave it, he shouldn't have to wrestle a 1200 LB. horse. Of course I had no supplies at the barn to doctor the abscess so I went back up later and the fight was back on (must have been tender from having it opened up because he was fine with that hoof during trimming). It's packed and wrapped but it's by no means a pretty job. LOL After Thunder's ordeal with the trainer it's obvious I've babied him way too much these last 16 years so he had to get a few lessons on standing still when I say so. Don't worry I wasn't too hard on him because he's normally a very good boy, just has to learn I need a little cooperation when I'm trying to help him out even if he's hurting a little. It would have been nice if I could have wrapped it well enough for it to stay 2 days but we're probably going to have to have a repeat tomorrow. Who wants to come help? LOL


----------



## RegalCharm

@PoptartShop Promise is looking good Do you feed her BOSS or add corn oil to her feed? I went to Pittsburgh the other day and daughter said that Carmen sit by the door and whinned for over a half hour. I have the daughter come over and stay with her when I have to be gone for more than a couple of hours
@Tazzie what else can I say that others haven't about your fur babies. It is nice that the whole family is in love with the ponies and they are proving how much they like being in your herd.. LOL..
@phantomhorse13 I would say that you are a great horse rider being able to use some many horses to ride and you get along with all of them and they get along with you. Are you going to be able to break your own record of miles ridden this year.?
@JCnGrace yes Carmen is still a work in progress. But she is listening to me more and more each day. The sit and stay while I go out first before calling her out worked really good yesterday as after I stepped out and shut the door to look around first for hidden cats I was meet by 2 pit bulls . They were friendly and had collars on and I was petting them and they were licking my hands. the owner came driving by shortly and gathered them up. They were from a trailer up the road a piece . 

Talked to the trainer last night he just returned from a trip to New York where he went to buy a 10 month GSD for a client and ended up buying 2. They are brothers and are of the Blood lines bred in Germany. So me and Carmen are going to visit him Wednesday. He has offered 2 more weeks of training for free so I might have to take him up on the offer. Maybe I can bring the extra 10 month old home as a loner dog. LOL;;;;


----------



## JCnGrace

@RegalCharm, can't beat that offer! Carmen would be jealous if she got home and smelled another dog. LOL

Ugly job or not the wrap job held up for 2 days and I still had to wrestle with it today to get it off. Rewrapped tonight and Thunder behaved almost perfect, he only pulled his foot away one time in the very beginning and I told him not to start that crap again. I used less duct tape this time. LOL I'll leave that on for 2 days and then clean his hoof off good and wrap again with no drawing salve packed in his hoof so that his hoof will have a chance to harden back up before going barefoot. Thank goodness hubby made me a hoof cradle years ago because it makes the job so much easier.


----------



## PoptartShop

@JCnGrace thank you.  I feel fine now, not sure what that was. So weird. :lol: The osteopath appt. went well. It's a lot of details, but overall she got a good report. Just need to keep working on getting her a 'butt' again & her neck is 'crooked' in the saddle (sometimes she moves like a banana & I really have to work on getting her neck straight too lol) because she has a misalignment/shift in her atlas (the bone behind her ears), that's why she only tilts her head the one way (which is really cute, & I've made it into a trick, so I kinda feel bad, I had no idea...but they told me not to allow her to do that anymore or encourage it, I can try to make her tilt it the other way though lol but we want to encourage her NOT to keep going that way). Hard to explain, but it's apparently not uncommon, could've happened on the track when she had her break or if she ever pulled back while being tied. She gave me some stretches to do & some tail pulls so that should help her body also. But like I said, overall, good report 
Awww, glad Thunder behaved, how is he doing? Abscesses suck! Ugh. And the wrap job is never pretty when I do it either. :lol:
@RegalCharm nope! She's on a really good diet now though, which is helping. Renew gold, timothy pellets, vit c, icelandic kelp, MSM, & marshmallow root. Awwww she missed you! That's so cute how attached she is to you. You definitely can't pass that offer up! :O But I agree, Carmen would get sooo jealous lol.
@phantomhorse13 stunning photos, love the videos as well.  Looks amazing!!! Super jealous. You are amazing!

I confess, Friday night was a LONG night. I told JCnGrace about the osteopath in my reply to her, if anyone's interested (I don't feel like copying & pasting haha) BUT!!!! I left work early, right? Turns out she was running late, no big deal...she didn't end up coming until like 9:30PM. I wasn't happy, but I also didn't want to reschedule since I waited so long. :icon_rolleyes: So, long story short, she ended up NOT charging me for her visit so I saved lots of money lol. :lol: But it went well. 

Saturday, I hungout at my parent's house & had dinner. BBQ! It was yummy. My mom got me a bottle of wine so we just drank & played cards. It wasn't warm enough to enjoy the pool unfortunately lol. I also rode beforehand, & I rode Sunday too. Yesterday I literally just relaxed at home all day, because it rained off & on. Tonight I'm going to ride though.  Happy Tuesday...is it the weekend again yet? LOL.


----------



## phantomhorse13

@*JCnGrace* : glad Thunder is feeling better (or behaving better so you can doctor that foot as needed).

@*RegalCharm* : I am behind in my mileage compared to the last 3 years, so I do not expect to top my best this season. But I can hardly complain, as Phin is doing well as is George. Sadly some of Lani's horses are on the injured list this season, accounting for the lessor miles. Fingers and toes crossed everyone heals up and is back in action next season. Have you brought home the second dog yet?! :Angel:

@*PoptartShop* : sounds like Promise's appointment went as well as it could have (other than the being super late part.. tho maybe that is worth it to not have to pay?!). good to have things to work on to help get her balanced.


Last week, I went riding with Gina. I rode her Saddlebred mare, Giselle.


----------



## JCnGrace

@PoptartShop, what a nice weekend you had! Sounds like a plan in helping Promise straighten out. Thunder is doing fine, I'll tell more down below.
@phantomhorse13, is Giselle gaited? My sister had a neighbor with retired show Saddlebreds back when I was a kid and she invited me over to ride once. I only got to ride at walk & trot so didn't get to experience their other 3 gaits. 

I couldn't stand to see Gamble's dreadlocks anymore so today he got his mane combed out. I never did get his summer mane trimming done so that was a lot of hair to comb out. He should be bald considering the amount of loose hair I pulled out of there but it's still thick and long so he'll have his dreads back in a few days. LOL

Next up was dealing with Thunder's abscess. Got the duct tape off much easier this time and it wasn't near as smelly as it was 2 days ago. Shewee, that's an odor that's hard to get out of your nose! Washed all the drawing salve off with betadine scrub and then while I was waiting for it to dry off I took the comb to his mane too. He's not as blessed as Gamble with luxurious locks so that was a quick comb out. Slapped a couple of gauze sponges on the bottom of his hoof and just wrapped with vet wrap. Before Nick found the abscess and since opening it up he's never favored that foot. He must have a high pain tolerance because I had him out on the gravel and he'd still bear all his weight on it while resting his other hind foot.

It's been years since I've had to deal with doctoring an abscess and I hope it's years again because that's a job I hadn't missed in the least. Plus I don't like my "babies" suffering.


----------



## JCnGrace

Anyone else anxiously waiting for a report from @Tazzie on how the Nationals went? 

Silly Thunder still had his hoof wrapping on today. The purpose of only using vet wrap this last time was so that it would fall off after a couple of hours once his hoof had had a chance to dry and harden. I'm sure he's glad it's over with though because he hates getting doctored for anything.


----------



## PoptartShop

@phantomhorse13 how was it riding a SB?! Looks like fun  I've always wanted to ride one.
@JCnGrace I bet Gamble looks nice & handsome now all combed out! I'm glad Thunder is doing better & the smell has gone down...that smell really is terrible! River had an abscess a few months ago & it was so disgusting, such a distinct smell. :lol: What a good boy and he definitely has high pain tolerance! 

I'm also anxious to hear all the deets from her, I did see some pictures & looks like they are doing well! <3 

I confess, I can't believe it's September already!


----------



## JCnGrace

@PoptartShop, he does look better without the dreads! LOL Summer has sped by probably because it took so long to get here. 

I confess klutzy me bit my tongue today...HARD. Looks like I have a big blood blister where I bit it and it still hurts even though it was a little over 12 hours ago. And then I recently had another waffle craving so the last time I was in Walmart I bought a waffle maker. Tonight was it's maiden voyage and mine too since I've never made them before. They looked beautiful and tasted eh. Too dry and not much flavor so I'm going to have to try a different recipe. Anyone have a yummy waffle recipe? Then I spent 4 1/4 hours watching the original IT. I had a hard time with John Boy having a long pony tail. LOL For you youngsters that was the character Richard Thomas played on The Waltons.


----------



## RegalCharm

@phantomhorse13 LOL the thought of getting another GSD has crossed my mind. LOL. 


Well after all this time the collar bone is not healing and it is no longer lined up together so in a couple of hours from now I go to surgery to have some screws and plate put in to fix it. Hopefully I will not have to wear this new sling much after this …. 
@JCnGrace The waffle maker lady. LOL. I think the flavor would be in all the toppings you put on them. stacks of sweet fruit and whipped cream.


----------



## JCnGrace

@RegalCharm, OH NO! Good luck with your surgery and prayers that it is successful and you heal well. Don't harass the nurses too much!


----------



## PoptartShop

@JCnGrace aww yay! I have a waffle maker, I just use the Aunt Jemima recipe lol. But some people add vanilla for more flavoring. & ouch! I do that sometimes too, or I accidentally bite the inside of my cheek. :icon_rolleyes: So painful!
@RegalCharm awww I hope your surgery goes well, please keep us posted & get lots of rest. :hug: Hopefully you will get relief.

I confess, I'm so happy it's FRIDAY! LOL. Tomorrow I'm having a girls day with Mommadukes, she wants to see Promise & then we're gonna go out to lunch. Should be a fun day. 

Promise looked super focused last night before I got on, so I snapped a picture haha. I was like, stay still! :lol: Yes, I'm obsessed with hunter green tack. :lol: I hope everyone has a great weekend!!

Work is busy already today, so hopefully it flies by!


----------



## JCnGrace

@PoptartShop, I used Hungry Jack pancake mix and followed the waffle recipe on the back. I do add a splash of vanilla to pancakes but didn't to the waffles, maybe it would help but I didn't even think they were the right consistency. More fluffy like pancakes than chewier like waffles.

Yay for a girl's day! My friend and I finally settled on the 20th for ours. Promise looks good in hunter green so stay obsessed with it! It's one of my most favorite colors.


Today I moved 10 bales of hay and a sack of oats for the minis and tonight my back is protesting. LOL I hate to tell it this but it will be picking up a lot more than 10 bales in the near future (I hope anyway, surely we'll find some second cutting hay). Of course those 10 bales was more like 30 since I had to pick them up and throw from hay mow to barn floor, pick them up the second time to load on the trailer and then the 3rd time unloading them at the other barn. It's a lot easier unloading than loading though and unloading the wagon is my job when we buy square bales.


----------



## Caledonian

@*RegalCharm* - I hope all went well with your surgery.

@*JCnGrace* - I'm bad for biting my cheek/tongue and creating blood blisters. My dentist mentioned it last week when i had to visit with a cracked a tooth, so i must be leaving marks. 

No wonder you back's sore that's a lot of heavy lifting! 

I hope Thunder's abscess is doing better. You're right, I can still remember the smell when i took off Toby's padding. Wow, did it curl my hair!

@*PoptartShop* - Promise looks good in green. Hope you had a great girls' day out!


I'm also going to confess that i can't believe that it's September. Autumn is beginning to show: there are some orange and red leaves on the trees and mornings have been misty and cold. It's to drop to 5C/41F tonight and 16C/61F tomorrow. At least it's been sunny all day and i managed to spend some time in the garden removing and cutting back plants.

I've been told that the horses are well on their way to molting their summer coats with the shorter days as well.

I've been on holiday this week but I'm back to work on Tuesday. I'm not sure if I'm looking forward to it or not. I'm still working between two locations, my usual one and a military base, and it's awkward to say the least. I'm looking forward to seeing some of my work friends though; there's always a silver lining!


I hope everyone's having/had a good weekend.:smile:


----------



## JCnGrace

I hope you've enjoyed your vacation @Caledonian! I'm sure liking your coworkers makes going back much easier. 

I kinda took a vacation day myself and didn't do anything very strenuous. Rinsed and filled all the water troughs yesterday so today was a light chore day. Cleaned the kitchen and then messed it up again making supper. LOL


----------



## Jolien

I want to share a sad story. The horse that is kept in the pasture next to ours (she is not ours) recently died in the most horrible way. I saw it lying down in the long grass... At first I assumed she was resting, but then someone alerted us that there was something wrong... When we got there... and I looked her in the eye I immediately knew she was gonna die. I felt so bad for her. I gently touched her muzzle and looked in her sad brown eyes. I saw she was already slipping away. She did not get up, she was lying in the mud in the burning sun... I heard she had been like that for two days. This made my heart crack because even though I am new to horses, I do know that horses never lie down for more then 2 hours a day... The owner was nowhere to be seen... We cooled her with some water and moved a tarp underneath her. (so she could at least be a bit comfortable) She was bleeding in several places...We tried to get the horse to stand up for more then one hour... (several people tried to push and help, the horse was trying, but she seemed so tired and she gave up...), Her hind legs were so stiff... The _veterinarian_ came (someone alerted a vet since we all thought this was not ok) and put her down... I cried and I didn't even know this horse. I was in total shock after witnessing this... I just can't understand how you can leave your pet and let her die like this. In nature sick and old horses get eaten. Sometimes it is more humane to let an animal go... You don't need to wait until they die alone and in pain. And if you don't have money to care for your pets (anymore) let them go to another owner who can...


----------



## avjudge

Caledonian said:


> I'm also going to confess that i can't believe that it's September. Autumn is beginning to show: there are some orange and red leaves on the trees and mornings have been misty and cold. It's to drop to 5C/41F tonight and 16C/61F tomorrow.


Ugh, same here, I drove into town and on the way back noticed all sorts of trees starting to turn. And our temps tonight and tomorrow are very close to yours - for the last couple of weeks I've been able to definitely feel fall on its way. 

I was shocked last night when I realized it was close to full dark at 7:30 (vs. past 9 a couple months ago) - my husband feeds the livestock (horses & llamas) so I haven't been tuned in to it. It seemed as if just a day ago it had been light at 8.

We got solar panels just a year ago now and my husband adjusts the angle for maximum exposure every few weeks - lately it's been changing 4 degrees per week. It would be even worse at Scotland's higher latitude but this is bad enough - how quickly they're changing from their summer near-vertical to their winter slope.

All in all I feel like I'm being pitched headfirst down a steep slope toward winter.

(Though I wish the black flies - which don't have the decency to disappear here after the spring, but harass us all summer - would get the memo & die for the season already!)

And I'm missing out on a week or 2 of these last warmish weeks because I'm nursing a bashed-in tooth (1 week ago) thanks to my horse who - it turns out - _does_ buck, and my brain's difficulty in integrating the new sharp vision in my right eye after cataract surgery (4 days ago). I just hope I have a nice October to look forward to, not one like last year with about 3 sunny days!


----------



## Caledonian

avjudge said:


> All in all I feel like I'm being pitched headfirst down a steep slope toward winter.



That's exactly how i feel. In the summer the light goes at around 11pm, although there's always a glow on the horizon, and returns at 3.30am, so you get used to long, bright days. The downside is that it's the opposite in the winter, some days the lights never turn off it's so dark.

Autumn and darkness seems to have returned really suddenly here. Granted my focus has been elsewhere and I'm not going out in the morning to the horses, so I've probably missed the gradual changes that would've eased me into winter . Last night, the lights came on at 6.30pm, darkness at 7.30pm and we had a miserable dullness until 8am this morning. The mists have been so heavy that i couldn't see a few hundred yards.

The solar panels in my area are fixed to south facing roofs and are non-adjustable ( as far as I'm aware). We thought about installing them a few years ago when our neighbours got them but decided against it after looking at costs, returns and the fact that we weren't off grid. Do they provide all or some of your power?

The flies haven't been too bad, the wasps have been a nightmare though. I've removed more nests than ever before from the sheds and i think there was one under the tiles on the roof and under the house. This is the first year in many that i've been stung.

A bashed-in tooth sounds painful. I take it you came off rather than kicked. It must be difficult to have different vision in each eye; i can imagine that it would be very easy to trip.

I hope you feel better and the weather stays good.


----------



## RegalCharm

@Caledonian @PoptartShop @JCnGrace I went to the hospital a little after noon and went into surgery at 3:30. the dr. put in a rod and a plate as that is what the Dr. told my daughter while I was in recovery. I have about 20 staples holding the incision together By pass surgery never hurt this bad and the Rx for pain was Tylenol 3. which did not help much at all. instructions said take the bandages off after 48 hours and let air dry or rebandage as necessary if bleeding but no bleeding so I got to take a good look at the wound. It is ugly. LOL. Not a lot of pain today so far. Just more annoying than anything else.

Dr. said I would get a nerve block but the anesthesiologist said it would not be useful so they didn't do that because of the location at the base of my neck.

They did this as outpatient surgery I didn't sleep to good Fri. or Saturday night. Friday night when I did get to sleep a little bit Carmen woke me up twice with a licks on the nose so I petted her and she laid back down beside me. Made me feel better knowing she was checking on me.


----------



## JCnGrace

@Jolien, that is a very sad story but also a lesson to be learned about compassion and not keeping your horse alive past it's time for your own benefit. I did that once and still do not like myself for refusing to see that it was time to let my old guy go before he got in that same situation. Of course the vet was called to euthanize as soon as I found him down and unable to get up but still...
@avjudge, OUCH! Did it cut up your cheek too? 
@RegalCharm, I think staples makes the wound look worse, what ever happened to stitches? I'm glad Carmen is offering you moral support. Is your pain getting better? 

I know I tell way too many poop stories but this one is too good not to tell (at least I think it's funny). Yesterday during chore time I had just finished cleaning the floor and then feeding when I hear a plop, plop. There's a pile right behind Flash but wait it couldn't be Flash because I had just yelled it him no more than 5 minutes before for pooping on the clean floor. The guilty party had already moved but was close enough I knew he could be the only one who done it so I said "TJ I know that was you". He hung his head and walked to the other end of the lean-to. I swear the placement was so perfect behind Flash that Teej had to do it on purpose and then the look on his face when I called him on it. LOL


----------



## Jolien

@JCnGrace


Yeah, but this was a different situation... Also, if you have a horse aren't you supposed to check on them every day (that owner did not do that, I found this weird)? Especially when they are unwell... Anyways it was a really heartbreaking sight. I grew up around animals and when an animal is gonna die I just know/see... But the other people wanted to give it one more shot... We actually might have been bothering that poor horse needlessly by pushing her...


----------



## Caledonian

@*JCnGrace* - :rofl::rofl: There's not much else to say; they're like giant toddlers.

@*RegalCharm* - That sounds painful and it's in an area that's hard not to move. Sounds like Carmen picked up on your pain; they're very intuitive and supportive.


----------



## JCnGrace

I understand what you're saying @Jolien and totally agree with you. I was just pointing out it was a good lesson to be learned.
@Caledonian, I think TJ was trying to get his little brother in trouble instead of himself. I think that's a big brother thing no matter what the age. Pertains to my big brother anyway. LOL

So much for fall weather, we're back to 90+ degrees and high humidity. UGH!

I get a no hubby day tomorrow! He's taking his 4-wheeler to the shop in the morning and going to the doctor (just a check up) in the afternoon. I might take advantage of the peace & quiet and spend the day curled up with a good book.


----------



## Jolien

@JCnGrace 


I wasn't talking about you  I was talking about the owner of the dying horse here. Several of my horse loving friends (and horse owners) had called animal services earlier because of the bad shape the horses were in... So it was not like the situation with you... You care about your animals, that's different. We all have to make difficult decisions regarding health. I once paid a lot of money to have my cat fixed up. I asked the vet if whe would have a lot of pain. He wanted to amputate her leg. I told him no way. I pushed the vet hard to put her leg in a plaster cast instead of amputating. My cat went on pain meds and she fully healed. (but always kept a limp) It could have turned out more grimly though...


----------



## Jolien

Confession: I was gonna watch my money but I bought a new pair of (discounted) riding boots. Even though I have (cheap) boots for beginners.  To make matters worse I also bought chaps to go with them (I did buy synthetic cheap ones ). Oops.


----------



## waresbear

Even though my horse won a bag of fancy cookies at one of the fun games after a show, I haven't even opened the bag and giving him one. It was a really fun event though, after your horse untacked and just in a halter, you let him free in the arena, then you got him to do a barrel pattern just by following you and you could bribe them with treats. Otis is such a hog, he ran after me, of course we won! Now I'm feeling guilty I might have to give him one tomorrow.


----------



## PoptartShop

I confess, I'm SUPER behind in this thread. :sad: Work has been kicking my butt lately, & I had a review/meeting for an increase, since it's been like 15mos since my last one, didn't go well yesterday at all, now I really know the true colors of this place, so it's safe to say I'm going to clean up my resume.  Overworked & underpaid is an understatement. The attorney I work under is great, he stood up for me, but he's not a partner (yet anyway) & he can't make decisions. So it really was hard yesterday, the other 2 were pretty much just saying things that didn't make sense or weren't ever brought up to my attention, and I was taken aback by it all, but I didn't crack once.  

Will get back soon, hopefully at lunch lol.


----------



## carshon

@PoptartShop I am sorry to hear about the review meeting . I too work for a very small company and have not had a real raise in years. That being said my boss is great and does not feel the need to make up things as an excuse to not give a raise. There is always something else!


----------



## PoptartShop

@carshon thank you, exactly. I felt like they are just 'cheap' & they're also a-holes. But the attorney I work for met with me in private afterwards and he felt really, really bad. He wants me to succeed. :sad: Just sucks he's not a partner, so he can't make any decisions. Ugh. But, I will start my search.

@JCnGrace thank you.  Glad you like the hunter green! Oh, the joys of carrying hale bales. It is definitely a workout. :lol: LOL, I love your poop stories. They are something else hahaha, seriously, such kids!

@Caledonian I also can't believe it's September. Summer flew by. I wish we'd even get a HINT of autumn...so far, nope! It's been in the high 80F's this week. Today it's almost 90. Just crazy, I remember this time last year I was wearing sweaters. :lol: Just ready for a break from the humidity. :icon_rolleyes: I hope you enjoyed your vaca.  

@waresbear aww I'm glad you had fun at the show.  Give him the cookies when he really does something good!  

@avjudge it's gotten dark earlier hear too, bit by it.  I'm not ready for it!

@Jolien that is very sad. :sad: Some people honestly have no compassion or they just don't care. The really sad part is that the horse was suffering & nothing was done (before the vet came I mean). :sad: The fact that the owner rarely came to check on the horse says a lot. That stuff breaks my heart.  I go crazy if I don't see my horse for even 2 days!

@RegalCharm I'm glad it went well, but I'm sure it is definitely annoying. :sad: Ugh, hopefully your pain level lessens. Aww, Carmen is so sweet. She knows you were in pain!

I confess, it's been a heck of a week. Besides the job stuff, haven't been able to ride because it's either WAY too hot/humid, & Promise also has been a bit sore on one of her hooves because of either a stone bruise or the ground is just so dry/hard. Ugh. She's not limping or anything, but she's just a bit tender. It needs to RAIN, as much as I hate the rain.

Supposed to rain tonight, which is good. I hope it pours! :lol:


----------



## Tazzie

@PoptartShop, Promise is looking so good! YAY! Thank you! I at least had a good time  and I love my tack trunk!! Ugh that the lady was so late, but yay to not being charged!! Yay for the rides! And a BBQ, wine and cards sounds lovely! Ugh about your review though :/ I hope you get your rain!
@phantomhorse13, those rides look fun! I still love Mu!
@JCnGrace, haha! That would have been me! Well, except the dog would destroy stuff. And I love it!! Poor Thunder though. Abscesses are the worst! I'm sure your babies at least enjoyed having their manes combed out! And doctoring abscesses (or anything really) is awful. And you're too funny! It didn't go as well as hoped, but I'm not disappointed. Yay for hay! That's always exhausting work though. Hopefully you've recovered. Haha about TJ though!
@RegalCharm, haha thanks! I do love that it's a family thing now  awww to the new pups at the trainer's place! I'm glad surgery went well enough! I hope it feels better soon!


Alright, I'm alive!

We didn't take the show by storm :lol: we didn't even make a cut into either of my classes, so we were done riding after Wednesday night. I was later told I SHOULD have made the cut on Wednesday, and judging by pictures and what other experienced people said, I'd agree. We didn't even make a card (two judge system). Kind of stinks because Izzie gave me the best ride of her life that night. I was nothing short of devastated that I couldn't even make a cut, but I was not disappointed in my horse. Thursday we showed in hand. Izzie laid out the best in hand class she'd ever done. I walked out to Nick who said "they will either love her, or hate her. But it wouldn't be because you didn't try." Well, they hated her. She was second to last in the in hand.

My friend who shows Nationals every year they have it on this side of the country (and brought her National WINS up to THIRTY this past week) said she'd never seen such sketchy judging. So that's my luck of course. The judges were picking high head sets and hollow backs with snappy knees over a horse that was going correctly (and I have picture proof to show it; not just me complaining). But, lesson learned. Setting ourselves up for some lessons, including with my friend's trainer who will shred my position. Which is needed!

We also visited the Planetarium, the Field Museum, and the Museum of Science and Industry. Kids had a blast at all of them!

Some pictures 

Pretty girl in her stall at Nationals! I LOVED this facility!




























My bestest friend Keegan, and my new awesome Nationals friend each got me a lucky pony  I still feel I had good luck because Izzie was ASTOUNDING!



















Four of us outside of the Planetarium on Lake Michigan!










Horse showing is so much more fun with friends! This was my "Nationals" friend. I only give her that nickname since she's the one who won a bunch! Her boy is AMAZING!










A hug from a good friend, who was working the gate for Nationals. He's the best dude ever, and wants Nick, the kids and I to all come down and visit them in SC!










Sunday after Nationals I rode Diego, who was horribly behind my leg. So opted to ride him with a whip on Tuesday. He apparently is fearful of whips *sigh* I love former main ring horse >.<

BUT! Between when we rode on Sunday, and that evening after we baled hay and stacked roughly 140-150 bales (just Sunday night; stacked the last 50 or so on Monday night), this adorable little girl was born! Working on Nick to buy her since he wanted a heifer at some point anyway... and she's CUTE!










Izzie's Sport Horse In Hand run 






Izzie's Sport Horse Under Saddle Dressage Type ATR class: the one we SHOULD have made a cut in.






Izzie and Kaleb at Nationals


----------



## Caledonian

@*PoptartShop* - That's sounds highly unfair; they should've spoken to you during the 15 months to give you a chance to do things differently, offer support, explain your side (overworked/underpaid, no cost of living rise). Reviews should be positive and not make you feel like you have to leave. Might be for the best if they're going to be like that. At least you have one on your side, it's just a shame he's not high enough up to help you though. 

Hope Promise is okay and you get some rain. The hard ground can't be helping. Take some of our rain







... please


@*waresbear* - that's a great idea for a fun competition. I think he deserves one!










@*Tazzie* - She looks really good. She was outstanding then you can't ask for any more. Great photos and videos.


----------



## waresbear

I confess I will not be opening the new bag of the fancy "won" treats until the old, plain ones are finished.


----------



## JCnGrace

@Jolien, We'd probably all be rich if we weren't saying "Gotta have it" all the time. What the heck, you can't take it with you so you might as well enjoy. LOL

@waresbear, that sounds like a fun class and I'm sure Otis appreciates his prize even if he has to wait awhile to get any.

@PoptartShop, well, that all just sucks! Any chance of the lawyer you like going out on his own in the near future? I'm sorry work has been so rough. At least this time in your new job search you won't be dealing with the no experience issue like last time. Fingers crossed you find something soon and get out of the toxic wasteland you're in. 

@Tazzie, BOO HISS on those judges! One of the huge reasons I've never gotten into the show world is because the horse & rider/handler that deserves the win/place rarely gets the win/place. Around here show "politics" are even bad at the 4-H level. While I don't know enough about dressage type classes to say Izzie deserved the win I did think she looked really good out there. I'm glad you're not too bummed out about your placings since she did so well for you. Loved the video of Kaleb leading Izzie back to her stall.

That little heifer is not so little for a newborn. What a cutie! And yay for hay! We're still looking for some 2nd cutting square bales.


My horses have been back to standing in the barn dripping sweat for the last 3 days. Doesn't help that they're growing their winter coats. Not that any of them are fuzzy yet just short and denser hair at this point.

I did not end up getting a quiet & peaceful day yesterday. Today had to go back to hometown to drop off some paperwork and then went to sibling #3's house to check out her new toilets. I've been wanting some new ones and wanted to see how they flushed. You should have heard her when I called and asked if we could come over so that Bob could poop. LOL As far as I know he didn't really poop in one. Then we went and checked out a new restaurant that had recently opened. Basically bar type food, I had a tenderloin sandwich and Bob had chicken tenders and both were really good. They also make their own potato chips.


----------



## PoptartShop

@Tazzie you already know how proud I am of you and Izzie!  Those judges are ridiculous. :icon_rolleyes: It sucks. I think you guys were amazing, & I am so glad you have a friend to show with.  
@JCnGrace I know. :sad: Well, he just started here last year (like 8mos after I did) and I think he eventually wants to become a partner, but not sure what will happen. I WISH! That'd be like a dream!  He really has been supportive though and I can tell he feels bad.  Thank you, I hope so too. Just in a funk. :sad: I don't feel secure here anymore. Mmm homemade potato chips sounds amazing! Yummy! And boo about the sweaty horses. Ugh! They sure do make silly decisions lol. 
@Caledonian thank you, I know. I was shocked. & please, give me some of your rain!!

I confess, Promise is feeling fine now, I plan on riding this weekend. Lunged her last night, but it wasn't the best time to, because well, she had a few days off, anddddddd she was more focused on the other horses & it was super windy because a storm was coming. :lol: But at least she's moving better.

It did rain yesterday but now no rain in the forecast for the next week. :icon_rolleyes: We desperately need it!

Not doing much this weekend, just riding & cleaning the house. I am happy this week is just about over though...it definitely wasn't the best!


----------



## waresbear

Tazzie, your horse moves beautifully, you two would be top contenders in open competition. The judges were placing park type horses, typical of breed shows, they pin "type" first. All breed shows. Is it proper? In breed shows yes, in open, no! Reason why open competition is tougher IMO.


----------



## JCnGrace

@PoptartShop, have a good weekend and don't spend it worrying about that review!

Got a call from one of the hay people we called a month or so ago and he'll be baling either Sunday or Monday. Will also deliver and stack in the hay mow for an extra $1.00 a bale. Heck yeah! Considering I paid .50 a bale back in the mid 80's to the mid 90's to have it delivered I don't think inflation has hit those charges too bad. Hay prices compared from then to now are a whole different story.


----------



## Finalcanter

I confess:

-I just spent 10 minutes looking for this thread because I'm not on this forum enough...and I was in the right subforum but I kept passing it because I fail to read slowly 

-I confess I just spend a bit of $ at Dover because I wanted some fall colored riding clothing. I confess I am quite impressed and really like their 'new'/redesigned essential breech, and it's a good deal. So If they make more colors, I can see myself getting several pairs. I got the black and the mulberry for fall. I'm very excited for my order to come in. I never really liked Dovers brand years ago but now that they revamped things, I might go broke haha..And it's usually a good price point. I might be a 'riding sport' type of gal now.

-I got to ride with a friend yesterday and it was really relaxing. We worked on a bit of flat work. It almost makes me miss my lesson group way back when. I haven't seen this guy for the better part of a year so it was almost like nostalgia.

-I confess the art below is a character from a game that some days I feel too old playing- but it's horses so...(also, a lot of the content can be quite dark and mature, so...there's that). I also confess I resort to this game when I'm not around horses in real life lol! 

-Last confession, Although I'm a bit sad my riding time is reduced to a mere 30 minute weekly lesson...I really like my trainer, I've been loving my lessons, and in retrospect things fell into place just as they should. So I'm looking forward to my future with horses hopefully. I confess that when my friend told me of his new lease, I didn't feel negatively. I was happy for him. I won't say such feelings are "a thing of the past" I don't know what's changed really. Maybe I've accepted that it's too expensive here and I will be living in an area where it's more affordable, so I'm just biding my time. I know it will happen- just not now. And I am okay with that. (of course more lessons and riding time would be great though!).


----------



## carshon

Happy confession for me today! I am going to get 2 new hips!!!!! My husbands work insurance has agreed to cover my new hips and the paperwork started today. I am pretty young (49) for new hips but mine are afflicted with severe arthritis (confirmed by Dr) and the meds are not helping. Riding has become painful - I still ride but after an hour or so I am desperate to get off due to the pain. I am so excited! I want to lose some weight before hand. Now just waiting to see how long before I can get the first one done.


----------



## JCnGrace

@Finalcanter, I'm glad you got to hook up with an old friend for a ride. Hopefully your future holds a place to live where you can have more access. 
@carshon, what great news! I hope your replacements go as well as hubby's. His recovery was pretty much a non-event. Look for a surgeon who goes in horizontally instead of vertically. Much less muscle damage according to hubby's research. It has an official procedure name but I can't remember what. I'll find out tomorrow and get back to you on that, he doesn't keep my hours and is already sawing logs.

I don't know where Cloud & TJ slept last night but they were covered in huge green spots today, Cloud was the worst. Add in sweaty and they were a nasty mess. Cutter found some burrs and his tail has several. Those soft kind that break apart if you try to remove them by hand so you have to comb them out. I think they have a conspiracy going on so that I have no energy left to ride by the time I tend to all their needs. LOL


----------



## JCnGrace

@carshon, nix what I said before it's where they make the cut not how they make it. LOL Anyway it's called anterior and he says you want a Smith-Nephew joint. He researched the heck out of it when he was getting his done.


----------



## carshon

@JCnGrace thanks for the info. Hubbies work insurance has a program with the Mayo clinic in Rochester MN. I have to jump through some hoops and probably lose some weight before they will give me a schedule date. But this info is much appreciated. I am hoping to have both done this winter before next years riding season!


----------



## TuyaGirl

*Enters slowly and a bit ashamed of being away for so long*

Hi everyone!! 

I am so sorry about this huge gap, I have been on vacation with few data to go on Internet, but especially because depression and anxiety hit me the hardest ever. Job related. So it was big decision time, and I finally quit. 
Starting tomorrow new job, agriculture related, it's temporary but it's at the barn area, so for now just what I need, to be on countryside away from big City stress.

Tuya is doing great, still outside 24/7, and we are doing a lot of riding lately.
It was hard but I never let depression get me off of riding. She helped me immensely 

I think I am back on track now. I was not only away from the forum, I was away from everyone. 
I love you all and I missed you! Thank you 
@JCnGrace I am so sorry for your loss - hugs -


----------



## carshon

@TuyaGirl so glad to see you back and to hear you have been riding. She looks great! I am sorry that depression has gotten you down. It can be so overwhelming. Glad you started a new job - and I hope it brightens your spirit.


----------



## JCnGrace

@carshon, fingers crossed that you're able to get them done soon and can alleviate that pain!
@TuyaGirl, HEY THERE! I've missed you and Tuya and am so glad to see you back. Hopefully the new job will lessen your depression and hate that you've been going through it. Tuya is looking so bright and shiny and it's good you didn't let the depression keep you from her. You're a strong woman! 

Thank you for the condolences and hugs. 

Hay is coming tomorrow, YAY! I had to get after Thunder and Cutter for fighting over the gate inside the barn. I waved the pooper scooper around and told them to knock it off and they both scattered. It's a good thing they've never realized they are much bigger than I am or that a plastic pitch fork wouldn't really hurt even if I made contact. LOL I will be glad when cooler weather gets here and they aren't spending all day in the barn and then making mischief because they are bored. Making them to go outside to play doesn't seem to work because they sneak right back in as soon as my back is turned. 

Speaking of cooler weather I've only been seeing coal black woolie worms so it may get colder this winter than any of us really want it to. Hopefully they're as bad at predicting weather as the weather people are. LOL


----------



## PoptartShop

I confess, I'm behind again. Ugh! Crazy week so far.

@carshon I hope things go well with the hips, I know arthritis can suck, my mom has it & it's a pain in the butt. :sad:

@Finalcanter I'm glad you are enjoying the trainer currently, and things will definitely get better, in time. Positive thinking! Dover is SO fun! I'm jealous!

@JCnGrace yay for hay!!  I can't wait for cooler weather either. It's just so back & forth lately. :icon_rolleyes: 

@TuyaGirl SO glad to see you pop in. Tuya looks amazing. <3 Such a pretty girl. Glad you are starting a new job, good luck and I hope it goes well. I'm at that point with my job now too...I've freshed up my resume & I'm applying at places. I'm just over this place.  

I confess, on Monday I got 9 injections (Prolotherapy procedure) in my knee, had a bad fall off of River earlier this year (long story short, she was sore in her back, BO told the BF her saddle fit fine, but it did not, and she had bucking fits). Haven't really mentioned it to a lot of people because at the time it was a touchy subject. People kept telling us to sell her & blaming her of course, when she was just in pain.

Not sure how I did it, but I tore my quadriceps tendon. It's hurt all the time & was a bit swollen, but I dealt with it, did some PT & that got too expensive, so...next option was this! It takes about 4wks to really kick in/work, but I'm not as sore/stiff as I was on Monday. Just taking it day by day.

River is fine though, her back is not sore anymore, but my BF is just focusing on groundwork with her for now until we get a saddle that fits her properly.

Anyway, no riding until the weekend probably. :sad: Ugh! LOL. I'm so stubborn. I'm sure Promise is loving her mini vaca. 

Farrier comes tonight though, so it'll be a long night, but I'll survive. He usually doesn't arrive til like 8ish. :icon_rolleyes: But, he's great, so I can't complain.

I'm jobhunting at work...is that horrible, LOL. Don't worry, I'm doing it right from my phone. :rofl: Freshed up my resume so I wanna get it out haha.


----------



## phantomhorse13

I confess I am hopelessly behind. Potato harvest has started, leaving me with little free time. I will check in as I can, but going to be quite hit or miss.


Two weeks ago, DH and I headed north to Lake Seneca, NY for the Hector Half Hundred ride. I rode Mu. The whole story is in my journal.


----------



## JCnGrace

@PoptartShop, 9 SHOTS??? Faint. Lordy girl you are brave. There is not much that scares me in this world but needles make me want to run and hide. I'm glad it seems to be working.

Sounds like you have the issue with River handled. Have you figured out what fits her yet? That seems to be quite a battle for some from what I've read in the forum. 

Good luck in your job search!
@phantomhorse13, happy potato-ing! How long does the harvest usually take? 

I confess I was too tired to type replies last night which is why I'm doing it this morning.


----------



## blue eyed pony

I'm waiting for her lease rider to send me the pics but Ikora cleared 106cm today! (I did not **** and now I'm in a moon boot again, yay me, but that was my fault)

Such a good mare to jump from the spot I gave her.


----------



## Tazzie

@Caledonian, thank you! I'm proud of her regardless of the placing. This mare can't let me down at this point. She's made it further than I ever expected her to, so all of this has always been a bonus  

@JCnGrace, it was a bit discouraging. Now, I won't say she deserved to win as there were nicer, real dressage type horses out there. But a horse that was clearly a main ring hunter horse (think snappy knees) shouldn't have made the cut. And yeah, show politics can be really bad. There are a few shows I won't ever be able to forget because it was so blatant how politics ruled. And she was a star  nothing I could be bummed about regarding her! I was actually shocked Kaleb wanted to lead her too haha! That heifer is a big baby. She's latched on to a couple of the weanling heifers in there, which is pretty cute. She goes to mama for a drink, then hangs out with her "aunties"  ugh, this heat is something else right now. I'm so ready for fall! My two are shedding too. It's insane. Haha about the toilets! And that place sounds delicious! And yay for hay!! Ugh, horses. Diego finds burrs and wraps them up in his forelock. He'll have nothing left at some point...

@PoptartShop, thank you! I'm at least happy with her  and I'm so lucky to have found my friend  ugh, we could use rain too... ugh to the injections though :/

@waresbear, thank you  I've always loved how she moves. I'm disappointed only because this show was specifically for "sport" horses. Not main ring horses. Basically, it was the fear my friend and I had (and she's gone to Nationals quite often throughout the years). It was closer, so everyone wanted to try, even with horses that didn't belong. And when a bunch of like type horses are in the ring... it's just frustrating. But we do plan to move back into open competition. I'm going to be getting lessons with my friend's trainer who will shred my position (I openly admit I need that!), and will be joining my friend at open dressage shows. But first, we are going to cheer her on at USDF Finals in November  and I'd agree. My friend has always said she would rather see where she places in the open world than breed shows.

@carshon, yay to new hips!!

@TuyaGirl, I'm glad you popped in *hugs* I'm glad you left that crappy job though!! You needed out! And Tuya looks amazing!

@phantomhorse13, good luck with the potato harvest!


Whew, sorry guys! I've been helping in another lab again, so I'm not on my computer for two full days, and then have my own lab work to catch up on when I'm back in my actual lab!

I took both ponies to a show Saturday night. It was supposed to be a tiny show in years past. So Nick took the kids to the wedding we had (and I wanted to go to), and I took the horses to the show. We last minute added it when we discovered there would be no reserve champion english pleasure champion this year. This was the last chance to sneak Diego in... and the payout would be roughly a grand for bringing the two to the show. So Nick wanted me to go. Well, the show was much larger in past years since they had walking horses this time. There were lovely flat shod and barefoot walkers that made me love watching them. Then a few icky padded ones :/

Both horses did well though! My best friend came to help me at it. I showed Izzie to a second out of two for halter, and won native costume out of two  Diego won the english pleasure out of two. So it was a good day. The costume was a last minute add, so no ribbon, no class fee, no payback. I paid $55 for entries ($25 a piece, $5 gate admission), and they gave me back $90. Not a bad deal haha!

Other than that, been riding when I can. Our last show of the year is on Sunday (my regular last two shows were cancelled for this year). It's bittersweet since it'll be the last time I show Izzie myself under saddle for at least two years. Just makes me kind of sad. Diego has been doing well though 

Pictures!

The winnings 










Izzie took a selfie with my best friend lol










Bless this woman who talked to little dude when he was petrified of the tent. He didn't so much as glance at it when we actually showed.










Beware: Izzie will judge you.










Nick hung up all my plaques last night  I'm missing one blue one. The show gave me western pleasure champion instead of native costume haha! Switching with the girl on Sunday.




























Little dude is looking better and better! His personality has finally come back out after the horrible episode of ulcers earlier this year.










And Izzie looked darn lovely trotting on the lunge line at Sport Horse Nationals  my friend took this picture and just sent it to me.










Here is a small video of Nick and Diego last night. Nick is debuting under saddle this coming Sunday


----------



## PoptartShop

@JCnGrace well, I didn't look the entire time, & I assumed it was only like 4-5 shots...but then when I got home, I took the bandage off & yep...9 it was! :O Trust me, I NEVER want to go through it again. That's why I'm hoping it helps. LOL, some people need 2 rounds of them! 
@phantomhorse13 what a beautiful ride!  Glad to see you popping in!
@Tazzie So glad the ponies did well with their show! <3 And definitely not a bad deal at all! Nick really looks so good with Diego, honestly, how is he a beginner?! :lol: They both really mesh well together.  Diego looks lovely too, he is definitely starting to build muscle! Yay!!

I confess, my knee is still a bit sore/stiff, but I'm feeling a bit better. I plan on FINALLY riding tomorrow. Just gonna stay at the walk, & if I'm up to it, maybe some trot. But I don't want to push it. She's been off for like 5 days, so she will need some freshening up lol.  She was very good for the farrier on Wednesday too! 

I took a selfie with her yesterday, she kept trying to move LOL. Ignore her sunscreened nose. 

My BF will be at a bachelor party all weekend. Lol. Woooo, so I'm gonna clean the house! Then also tomorrow I'm seeing a movie with Mommadukes again, seeing Ad Astra. With Brad Pitt, yum! :rofl: Hopefully it's good. Happy Friday everyone!!


----------



## blue eyed pony

Pics!

The photos of us jumping nicely are from when it was ~95cm. The awkward jump was 106.5cm and that's where I messed up my ankle. I stayed on, and the poles stayed up, but we landed so hard that my ankle just gave up.

I mean you can see why, I was like 7ft up at the peak of the jump :| 

It was entirely my fault, I got her in way too deep and she had no choice but to jump awkwardly to clear it. I'm so proud of her for trying so hard!


----------



## JCnGrace

@blue eyed pony, good on Ikora for making the jump and OH NO for you not making it! Hope you're a fast healer.
@Tazzie, love your pictures! I hate that I'm going to miss your last show of the season. Good look to both you and Nick.
@PoptartShop, a man free weekend, how lucky you are! LOL Enjoy your movie and time with your mom.

So friend and I did not end up going to the races today. She was having a dizzy spell this morning and it was decided that the physical activity might not be the best thing for her until her doc figures out why. Thinking maybe the stent she had placed several years ago when she had her heart attack may be clogging up again. We're going to meet for lunch tomorrow instead. 

I've go so much to get done that I was ok with not going. Plumber is coming Wed. to put in the new toilets. I have one of those cabinets that stand over the toilet in the main bathroom and it needed to be removed so I got it cleaned out and scrubbed down then we took it out to the garage. Hubby is going to repaint it. Of course the last time we painted the bathroom it wasn't removed so the wall behind it needs painted but it won't match up since it's been so long which means the whole bathroom needs painted. (Taller toilets means hubby has to add some height to the cabinet so it won't cover the exact area it did before.) Then we had a glass company come out to measure windows this past spring to replace some of the panes where they lost their seal and are cloudy on the inside. Of course he calls and says he'll be here on Friday which equals removing curtains & blinds and hey you gotta wash/scrub those before you rehang them. Why is it you think you're having fairly simple things done, things your paying someone else to do but it ends up snowballing into a bunch more things you have to do yourself? LOL

I confused the heck out of the horses tonight because I woke up thinking I was going to be gone all day so did chores and feeding this morning. Then tonight I went back up to give the minis their second helping of hay and they couldn't figure out why they weren't getting their oats too. Decided while I was up there I might as well go do barn cleaning chores again and here came all the big horses in from pasture thinking they should get oats again too. LOL


----------



## PoptartShop

@JCnGrace awww, I hope your friend is okay. :sad: How was lunch? Sounds like you are getting a lot done around the house! Ugh, don't even get me started, there's so much to do haha. Always more work for us even if we pay someone. :lol: LOL the horses were probably like umm what's going on mom! 

I confess, the weekend was nice!  The movie was good, also got a lot done around the house without BF making a mess. LOL, but he had fun at the bachelor party. They literally drank, played video games, board games/card games & hungout. They were supposed to go to the shooting range, but nobody felt like going. LOL, talk about relaxation!

I rode this weekend, my knee feels a lot less sore. It takes about 4wks for the Prolotherapy shots to really work, but I rode last night too & I felt fine afterwards. Gonna ride again tonight, BUT, the ground is just SO hard & dry since we haven't had any rain in weeks. :sad: It's annoying, like I just want some rain! For once! :lol:


----------



## JCnGrace

@PoptartShop, glad your knee is doing better for you. It would be awful to get all those shots and it not help any. I'd be madder than an old wet hen. LOL 

Lunch was good, Chinese as usual. She was feeling much better the next day. Her doc put in an order for a heart monitor but she hasn't heard from the hospital on getting it put on. 

No new toilets yet, hubby was mixed up on the day so they won't be here until in the morning. Bathroom is repainted (Why does paint stink so bad?) but the cabinet has not been painted or rehung yet. We're kinda old and slow. LOL 

Cloud had a little blood in her mouth yesterday so she either hit it on something or poked a weed into the gum because it didn't bleed very long and today there was nothing to see. Today Gamble had a forelock full of burrs and I confess I just left them because I was already wore out. I'll get them combed out tomorrow, one day ain't gonna kill him. Of course he'll look like he's having a bad hair day for a couple of days once I get them out and he's a pretty vain horse but he shouldn't have gotten into the dang things in the first place! We pull the plants we find so when they get burrs they're going deep into the brush where humans fear to tread because of the sticker bushes. LOL


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I confess I am back up to date with all the goings on!


Not a whole lot of things going on at the moment. Roy has had a saddle fit which was good as he changes shape depending on workload, season, weight etc and his back is a bit funky looking but the dressage saddle is a good fit just needed a shim in the back to make it level due to the angle of his back. The jump saddle I own however doesn't fit unfortunately which makes me really sad as it was a bargain! I am hoping to take him to a jump clinic in October but just for beginners poles and xrails. 


Theo is doing alright, we have one last show in November and that's it for the season. He will be off from November - Feb but we will be doing some work during that period just basic stuff like bitting, lunging and introducing some long reining


----------



## TuyaGirl

I will try my best to come back soon and do a much more proper reply, but just wanted to thank you all and do a little update on my life

So yeah, I missed you all! HF became part of my life and I met wonderful and supportive people from all over the world <3

My new job is really nice, I get home tired as I work many hours - hence the lack of time to reply, but I have been sneaking, lol - but is a good feeling. I drive my car, watch the sunrise, listen to my music as loud as I want, no more full buses, subways, crowded places. I have lunch at the barn every day, although I don't interact with Tuya per option, as then she wants to leave the herd and makes a fuss at the pasture entrance. I don't bribe her with treats, nothing, just have to call her and she comes all happy. And she ends getting ridden on those occasions, so yeah, go figure. I only have 1 hour for lunch, so yesterday I was on the phone, she recognized my voice, and immediately started pacing at the fence, ignoring the other mares. No time to let her out, oh well... 

Oh, those 3 babies survived and went to new homes 


Gotta get pictures of my working scenery to show you. Today I worked at the barn area the whole morning, it's fun to see how Tuya lives when not noticing me 

And now I go rest 
Have a nice day!!


----------



## PoptartShop

@JCnGrace aw that's good I'm glad she's feeling better. & paint really does smell, especially in a bathroom since it's such a small space. But it'll look so nice when it's all done!  Ugh, who knows what Cloud did, they are so good at getting random cuts. :lol: Darn horses! The burrs can definitely wait, they are a pain. You know what else is a pain? Bot eggs! Promise had some on her, she hated when I used the bot knife on her legs so I didn't get them all, I was super gentle but some of them just stick so bad. I dewormed her yesterday though & I hope the colder weather comes soon so they all die! :lol: Such pains!! 
@Rainaisabelle ugh, saddle fit can be a pain. Promise had big shoulders & high withers, so it's hard to find a saddle that fits properly. :icon_rolleyes: But hopefully you can sell the saddle you have already for a good price.  The shows will be fun!! I'm glad the boys are doing well.
@TuyaGirl I'm glad the new job is going well. :smile: You needed something new! I'm so jealous. I'd LOVE to go to the barn on my lunch break every day. LOL that's so cute, at least you get to see Tuya. She knows her momma! <3 I'm glad to hear about the babies too, that is good news. Yes, definitely get pictures! 

I confess, I'm super happy it's Friday, as always. Yesterday was me & the BF's 2yr anniversary, we didn't do much, just went to the barn then made tacos. Yum!  He asked me out during tacos, so it was only right to have them yesterday lol. 

I'm super ready to go home & relax! Rode the last few nights, & Promise has done much better since she knows she's back into work now lol. Consistency is key! Not doing much this weekend.
Back to hot weather this weekend, then next week in the 70's so that's good. Just hope I don't get sick from all this back & forth! It also needs to rain, like I've been saying. Grrr! Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## JCnGrace

@Rainaisabelle, good to get an update on Roy and Theo. Am I remembering right that Roy was having some health issues? If so is he all better now? 
@TuyaGirl, Tuya knows who loves her! It's so much nicer going to a job you enjoy and can't wait to see the pics.
@PoptartShop, the smell is finally starting to dissipate now and you can only smell it in the bathroom and not the whole house. YAY! Totally agree on the bot eggs and they are really hard to see on the white legged paints. Promise always looks so innocent in her pictures it's hard to believe she could ever be "not good". 

Happy Anniversary! Tacos are definitely a good celebration food. LOL 

All the work still isn't done. Window guy came today but he measured one of the windows wrong so has to reorder and then after he left we were cleaning the ones he did get replaced we noticed one has a chip out of the glass and 2 others have scratches so he's going to have to redo those too. Thankfully between the way the house sits and the distance it is from neighbors and the road I don't have to worry about rehanging the curtains until it's all done because no one can see in the windows anyway. 

Speaking of neighbors, I know I've mention our 90 some year old neighbor on here before and he passed away Thursday and then his wife passed away a few hours later. I've heard of that happening before with long married couples (they had been married 71 years). That has to be really hard on their kids though. 

Nothing new on the horse front. This ongoing 90+ degree weather still has them hanging out in the barn and being lazy. I did finally get Gamble's burrs combed out and of course if I take the comb to one then all them expect equal time. LOL I also combed out Faith the cat because she's not grooming herself anymore and was looking pretty ratty. She didn't even care when I flipped her over and combed her belly, poor old thing.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@PoptartShop Ugh, Tuya has loads of bot eggs on her legs, any tip to get rid of them? Dewormer does not seem to work on them? 
Glad you got to ride, keep that girl on her routine 
Thank you, I really needed a change, so badly I hit severe anxiety. I read that you are also looking for another job - and yes, I did job searching while at work too, lol - so I am rooting that you leave that place soon.
Oh, and happy anniversary, sweet idea to do that same thing 2 years after to celebrate 
@JCnGrace sorry about the windows. At my previous job the bathroom had one of those big windows with blurred glasses right behind the toilet. Especially with lights on, I could never escape the feeling that someone at some random window could see a perfect sillouette of what was hapenning. No more of that 
Aww, poor couple. I think that seeing the other half go was just too much for the heart, after a life together.
How old is Faith? Not grooming herself is not the best sign :-(

Had a really nice Saturday. Just let Tuya out of the pasture to hang around - I think that's why she likes to come, she gets to eat some green grass around the arena and the washing area, not really because of me? - and then went on a trail ride with BO's daughter. 
Taking her out of the pasture, she was totally loose, as I had the halter in my hand, I put the electric fence down, as that specific little bit has no power on, and called her to come to my side. She got all looky, and started to paw a lot the ground to check if it would be safe to come out, but would not do it. I just had to grab the lead rope, put it on her neck, like just hanging there, and call her again. She passed immediately. Horse psichology, lol! 

I forgot the pictures, but it's not that I won't come back there soon


----------



## TuyaGirl

... But in the meantime here's Tuya leaving the herd to come to me, I did the screenshots from 2 different vídeos because I like to record the moment, lol. I have only the halter in my hand.


----------



## JCnGrace

@TuyaGirl, you must have had a dry summer usually there's lots of green grass in your pictures. How sweet that you can trust her to let her out without a halter, mine would be wandering everywhere they shouldn't be like on the road.

Faith is 18 and sometimes I think it's time to take her to her last vet visit because she looks bad but yet still acts good. She eats well, can still jump and climb, goes to the bathroom normally and will clean the kittens, who are no longer kittens and are not hers anyway. Maybe she does it because they bring her goodies (mice). LOL She lost her hearing several years ago but seems to be able to see well. 

Gamble was on a roll today. He first got into trouble for fighting with Thunder over the gate (it was his head on the wrong side of the gate which is why he got into trouble and Thunder didn't) and then for trying to bully TJ out of the way so that he could get the belly scratches I was giving to TJ. He'd already had his scratches so he was being greedy. No amount of bullying is going to make TJ move during a belly scratch though because he lives for them. LOL


----------



## Rainaisabelle

@JCnGrace - Roy did have some health issues in the beginning of the year, which he has recovered quite well but it took the better part of the year so we haven't really done any riding or anything like that. 

I confess I have just done a stint of 6 nights and I am so tired.


----------



## Tazzie

@PoptartShop, I'm so pleased with them! They are good ponies  and I know! He's so hard on himself :/ but yes! Diego is getting built (and a bit chubby haha! But heading into winter I WANT him fat). I'm glad your knee is feeling better! We need rain too. Have to haul water for us this week *sigh* it sucks.

@JCnGrace, we missed you! It would have been so nice to have you there! And thank you! I hope your friend is ok. Sure sounds like a ton of cleaning going on over there! And ugh, Diego is obsessed with burrs. Izzie isn't AS bad, but Diego will come in with a unicorn horn. It's annoying! How annoying about the windows!!

@Rainaisabelle, glad ponies are doing well!! I can't wait to see Theo becoming a big kid 

@TuyaGirl, I'm so glad life is going so well for you! And I just love Tuya! Such a sweet girl  I'm glad about the babies! And love your pictures!


I'm back haha! Work is going to kick my butt soon. It's starting to ramp up, so I'll be on sporadically.

So our last show was... interesting.

I'd gotten a message the night before we were hauling out to say a show was going to be running before we haul in. Ok, no worries. They think they will be done around 6. Not a problem. Annoying, but we will deal. Get ponies cleaned up and loaded. Hit the road. Arrive at the show grounds around 6:30 to find the show still in FULL swing. So we park up on the grass and unload ponies. I walk over and ask how many classes there were left (around 7 because we waited a bit to get a feel for if it was wrapping up soon or not). They had ELEVEN more to go. Called the lady in charge of our show. She had no ideas what to do. These people were in the stalls we were supposed to be in. Our two options were find stalls in the bigger barn (which was near my ex best friend) or at least squat in the old, kind of run down barn. We chose the old barn. Nick said "I don't want to leave, just set up the show here and be done with it". So fine. I made my call to my best friend to see what his thoughts were. He was fine with it (he was bringing little Jo). Set up, and head out to eat. Disappointed we couldn't work Diego, but that is life. Went out to dinner with my best friend and his dad. Came back after dinner (around 9:30) to do last checks, and the show was STILL going on. We were thankful we just decided to stay in the old barn. I had three other people who all wanted to stall with us aside from my best friend. Two of the three decided to stall with us even in the run down barn. And let me just say, it was the most fun we've had being in that barn! May make it our regular barn haha!

Show day comes and we school Diego first thing. He was fantastic for both me and Nick. Get back, braid everyone, and prepare to watch little Jo show! It was her first time off the farm. They've practiced being away from momma, but it was still quite new. She totally dominated her classes. She had baby moments, but the judge is understanding of that. She won all three of them, including against seasoned show horses. He had been worried because the judge barely looked at her in the last class (which had money attached to it). I told him to stop fretting. He had this. And he did! I was so pleased 

Next was Izzie in the in hand class. She was her perfect self doing all that is expected of her. She was against a horse she has never beaten before, and one I thought would beat her. NOPE! She WON the class! Our jaws literally dropped when they called us the winner!

Then came Diego. He's known for being a jerk in hand. But he'd been getting better. I'd had him calmed down before getting ready to enter. Ex friend had other plans. She sent her handler TROTTING past Diego to cut him off. Like, nearly took me out with the horse in an effort to mess us up. Well, it worked. Diego spun the entire class and lost because of manners. He SHOULD have won. Their horse won. But no way to protest that at these tiny shows. But karma will hit them one day. I was mostly disappointed Diego was SO bad. I admit defeat when earned, but he'd been calm and ready. So I was peeved.

After in hand came the trail classes. Izzie was unamused with the stuffed cow made of windbreaker material, nearly unseating me. She was just so bad. Nick wanted to try it too, and it was not good either. He stuck her, but bad pony. She got fourth and fifth in the class. She dominated in hand as always though lol we rode Diego outside during break because it had gotten super windy. I wanted Nick to be safe. He was fine. Izzie's costume class came before his classes. And while she did ok, it wasn't our best costume class. Old Izzie returned with a small buck lol but I just laughed and told the judge she's never going to grow up haha! He said "that's ok though!" He couldn't believe she was already nine lol I rode Diego first. I think if there hadn't been a light grey horse with us he'd have done better. But alas, he thought the light grey was Izzie, and wanted to race lol least he showed me something we need to work on! He took fourth out of four because he was tighter than I wanted him (I had to keep a tighter rein on him; he's broken into canter to catch Izzie, and I'd rather not totally blow it like that). By the time it was Nick's turn, he was tired. Little more so than I would have liked, but Nick handled it well. He was showing with two kids, who have Regional Championships to their name. He took it in stride at least! We have to work on our diagonals a bit (which frustrate him), but otherwise I'm SUPER proud! It was fun watching the judge's face though! He sees Nick walking in on Diego, then looks down the rail confused until he sees me, then back to Nick with a smile  Nick took third out of three, but he was seriously fantastic. The cheering is what got me though. I'd give anything to have been recording. Everyone did polite cheers for the two girls, but the grandstand ERUPTED for Nick! I've never heard it get so loud! Even the mom of one of the little girls (the one who won the class) cheered louder for Nick than her own daughter haha! Nick said later he wouldn't mind doing it again!

Better photos coming soon of course  since then ponies have enjoyed their vacation. Which came at a good time because it's HOT!




























Little Jo! She won't be five months old until the 8th I think.



















My wall of plaques 










Diego looking GOOD!










And a sneak peek at pictures we had done yesterday with my mother in law 










Videos!

Izzie in Native Costume






And Nick and Diego!!


----------



## blue eyed pony

I'm behind again and I'm basically the world's worst friend to all of you guys in this thread but oh well.

It's my birthday in two days, and a saddle I think would fit my mare has gone on sale half price (end of model runout) and I am, frustratingly, a little bit short to buy it. It's just a cheap synthetic Collegiate, but it actually looks decent for the price. They're made by the same people as Bates and Wintec so like... maybe they're alright?

So of course I'm a cheeky cow, and I've asked my fb friends list to help me buy it hahahaha
I expect nothing, but hey, worth a shot right? (or maybe, IF it's still available, I'll buy a secondhand Wintec for the same price....... if I manage to actually get the money together)


----------



## angelica13

*no worries*



JCnGrace said:


> Today I rode my horse for the first time in a little over a year. Well, more like putting around for about 15 minutes but better than I had been doing. I'm trying to find my "want to" again. I don't know where or why it went away but I'd like it back.
> 
> The good news is TJ deserves a gold medal for not forgetting his manners in the past year and I wasn't rusty enough to fall off even though I was bareback. :clap: The bad news is I WAS rusty enough that it put my hip in a bind that took a while to walk off. (I need a smiley that shows a little old woman walking with a cane LOL)
> 
> If anybody else has something they need to get off their chest please feel free to share it here.




everyone goes through not wanting to ride. for me it doesnt happen a lot or a length of time but because i ride everyday and work with them it can be hard some mornings waking up but whenever i am sat on a horse i am always happy. i would just start enjoying it and do the things you like doing, so if you dont like schooling then dont do schooling just do hacking. for me horse riding is my job but really it is my hobby and a hobby is something you enjoy so just enjoy it


----------



## angelica13

*so do i*



Avna said:


> I buy too much horse stuff.




everytime i go on my phone or in tack shop i buy something. i am going to hoys on friday and i am scared of how much stuff i am going to buy


----------



## Captain Evil

Hello, everybody! 

I've not been here for a long, long time. I don't even know the news and what everyone has been doing, as I can't access HF on any mobile device, and in the summertime, computers are not part of my life. So I've been seriously out of the loop!

But I am alive, my horse, Boo is alive, and we are actually, perhaps, maybe, making a tiny bit of progress... 

I joined Lorna Leeson's OTTB program, figuring that my Haflinger is about as off the track as a horse can be, in every sense of the word, and I am really enjoying it, although, as I said, progress is sporadic at best. 

Never have I ever had a horse who is so scarily clumsy! Both Vet & Chiro say he is fine, but half a week ago he fell down, at a WALK in the mud. Right over on his side! Granted, he walking through a muddy patch and entering said muddy patch from a turn, but still. He was walking! To leave the barn he has a 9" drop to the paddock. Leading him out the other day, he was looking up or something and stumbled; almost hit his nose in the dirt!

This is the same horse who I have seen twice fall over in his stall from rushing in and not stopping in time. And he has cast himself at least three times where he required rescue.

So, he is not surefooted or careful with his body, both his saddles roll just being led about, and he tends to bolt and buck.

I ride with a helmet, and am considering a body protector.

Anyway, tomorrow I have to work (diving with squid) but Friday I hope to take him down the road to the farm and ride in the round pen. I hope the footing will be better.

Meanwhile...

We worked in the bay and up the river yesterday and were watched closely the whole time: 









What a mess!

















...and we got blown out for TWO DAYS in Canada, so I got to take pics of horses:















Of course, I am in love!

And finally, me, diving, but not in Canada...

ATTACH]997165[/ATTACH]


----------



## JCnGrace

@Tazzie, sounds like a crazy start to show weekend but things turned out just fine. Do you find yourself missing the shows once the season is over? 
@blue eyed pony, HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!
@angelica13, well it's been several years since I posted that and while I'm doing a little better by not letting a whole year go by, I still don't ride much. It was a job for a while for me too and I think that was the worst thing I ever let happen. Should have just kept horse riding as a hobby instead of a having to get a couple of youngsters rode and working with the even younger ones every day whether I wanted to or not. I do confess that I actually never got tired of working with the babies though. I hope you don't ever get to the point of total burnout.
@Captain Evil, I've missed you and your beautiful photography! That's good news about you and Boo. Hubby's OTTB was the same as your Boo, I used to swear he would switch sides on the trail just so he could trip over a rock. 

Whew crazy busy day and I didn't even have time to eat until 8:30 this evening. I know it's bad to go that long without at least grabbing a snack but it was a run, run, run kind of day.


----------



## blue eyed pony

Thanks @JCnGrace 

I am now 25, don't have a huge gift haul thus far. Got money from my mum, my gift from my brother is still in the mail (much to his annoyance), my grandma gave me a bracelet (I don't wear jewellery, grandma...), my dad is making excuses not to get me anything at all for the second year in a row, and my fiance got me... the best present of all of them tbh. This gorgeous matchy set.


----------



## Captain Evil

How cute are you guys!?! You positively shimmer!


----------



## Captain Evil

we are supposed to go Squid diving down in Rhode Island today, but we got a call at midnight that a catamaran went down... they want us to help raise it. It seems like a smallish job and I'm not sure why they called. We are pretty pricey and there are other, less expensive divers in the harbor who usually tackle jobs like this. 

Well, we shall see what comes of it. Pretty much sucks when your boat goes down...


----------



## JCnGrace

@blue eyed pony, PRETTY! 
@Captain Evil, stay safe out there working!


----------



## Tazzie

@Captain Evil, love the pictures! Glad to hear Boo is making progress! Though a little unsettling how clumsy he is :/ and oh boy. A boat just went down at my parent's marina yesterday (well, sometime between Tuesday evening and Wednesday morning). Made for a rough day for my mom!
@JCnGrace, it was one of our more interesting starts to say the least! And I do. I usually start getting an itch after the new year. Beforehand, I like riding without the pressure to be preparing for something. I love showing, but now with two horses I get a bit overwhelmed at times haha! Yikes to not having time to eat!


Not a bunch to report here. Heading to Michigan tomorrow night for the weekend. Plan to go riding on the dunes in the RZR 

I have picture overload though! I'll have more in my journal, but wanted to share some favorites <3

Pictures from the show:




























Izzie had a fun photo shoot on Sunday 














































Every blue ribbon she has ever won, from a yearling onward (well, only one show as a yearling, and then nothing again until like 2015)



















With my little girl 



















And new family photo


----------



## PoptartShop

@Tazzie I am so proud of the ponies and you!  The family photos are so cute. The ponies looked like they were very well-behaved for them too.  Diego really is looking good. I am so proud of Nick too, well done!!! Look at that smile on his face. Says it all. Congrats on the winnings. I love the wall plaques.  Many more to come!! Same with the ribbons! Gosh, Little Jo is getting so big each time I see a photo of her! :O LOL. So awesome!

@JCnGrace Hopefully you got to eating. I understand, lol sometimes even at work I'm so busy I actually 'forget' to eat LUNCH! :lol:

@Captain Evil hey! So good to hear from you!  I'm so glad you are making some progress too. Hopefully the program helps you both! It's crazy how some horses are just more clumsier than others! Promise has tripped over poop once...yes, POOP. :lol: Great pictures! Love the diving picture too. So cool!! You always have the best photos.

I confess, work has been nuts this week (what else is new) but it FINALLY rained today!!!!!!! LOL. You don't know how excited I am about it haha. Might ride tonight depending on the weather, but definitely riding tomorrow & all weekend before it gets too dry again. Although, it's going down to the 60's/low 70's so I think we're done with summer weather? I hope...so over the humidity. 

Had some good rides last weekend & this week, Prom is definitely better when she's back in a consistent schedule.  My knee still feels the same, but the shots take 4wks to 'kick in', so I have about less than 2 more weeks to go to see if I have any relief.

My BO's boyfriend made a hay hut for the girls. It's so cute! Keeps everything nice & prevents dust. Ignore the darn smeared sunscreen on Prom's nose. :lol: Some pictures!


----------



## JCnGrace

@Tazzie, how often have you let them walk on in that sliding glass door? LOL The pictures are great...Nick smiling, Izzie and you with all you blue ribbons, Syd and Izzie together are too precious topped off with a wonderful family photo.
@PoptartShop, I'm jealous over your rain and the hay hut! I keep saying I'm going to build one for the minis but that sure hasn't happened yet. Have a great weekend of riding!

I was pretty much a bum today. Hubby had to go to New Albany to pick up his new glasses and was gone for a good part of the day so I spent most of it relaxing and reading to let my batteries recharge. LOL


----------



## carshon

It did not rain yesterday and is not supposed to rain today. The ground is absolutely saturated! It is supposed to rain again on Saturday. I am so hoping to get my mowing in before it rains so I can ride on Sunday Our heat wave broke and it was in the low 40's this am with a high of 67 today. Still have hay that needs baled and I am getting more and more worried. No news from Dr or insurance company on when I could potentially get in for a new evaluation on hip replacement. Since the program is run by the insurance company they get in a large group of those that qualify and schedule with the hospitals all at once. Looking forward to surgery is new to me!


----------



## PoptartShop

@JCnGrace thank you!  LOL, you'll get it done eventually. How's the bathroom turning out? Good, you got some alone time! Always good to recharge. :lol:
@carshon I hope you hear something soon, I know you are excited. This will be good for you, and you'll get some relief!  My grandmom had it done, and she's never felt better. Hopefully you get your mowing in before the rain. 

We got rain yesterday & I was so happy. :lol: We needed it badly. Gonna ride tonight though, hopefully the ground is softer.  Happy Friday!!! Not really doing anything this weekend like I said but riding and of course cleaning the house. I was supposed to go to an orchard with my mom, but she's sick with a cold. I don't need to get sick, so we will do it another time. It's this darn weather change. :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## JCnGrace

@carshon, that is so weird about you having too much rain and us not any given that we live in neighboring states. Our county is now under a burn ban and they said will stay that way until we get at least 3 inches of rain. Fingers crossed they get your surgery scheduled soon!
@PoptartShop, bathroom is done except for getting the cabinet over the toilet put back in. It's painted just waiting for the paint to dry. Nothing is really changing in there except an elongated toilet vs a round one and a new shower curtain. LOL In fact it looks kinda drab in there because I had a colorful shower curtain with horses on it and now just a plain medium gray one. 

Tell your mom I hope she gets to feeling better soon!

Oddest thing happened tonight. I baked a cake and one corner of it didn't raise. I've never had that happen before.


----------



## Captain Evil

The boat salvage turned out to be a tiny job and didn't even require a diver, so Squid Diving for us!!

We left at 5:340 am for Rhode Island and got home at 5:15 the next morning. We joined forces with one of DH's best diving buddies, an underwater photographer whose Superhero name is Tri-View because of the ancient dive mask he wears. I stayed topside with the dogs...









Afternoon dive, meh, but their night dive was really special, and they saw creatures they had not seen before and could not identify. One of these was... well, I'd better draw it: 







. 

It was a fish about a foot long and skinny as a pencil . It had a long filament where a dorsal fin should be that it would whip around and seemingly stun other creatures which it would then eat. When it did this its body would have shooting colored lights run down it. Weird. 

Happy divers going in:









Coming out...









And after last dive...









Me? I found these amazing berries! I had never seen anything like them before and was totally blown away!!









They are Porcelain Grapes and I want them in my dooryard! Sadly they are invasive, so I guess it is nice to want. Maybe I can plead ignorance; pretend I don't know they are invasive. I mean, lupines are invasive, but everybody loves lupines, right? 

You guys won't squeal on me, will you?


----------



## Captain Evil

Sorry about Ahab's butt... he just inserted himself!


----------



## JCnGrace

@Captain Evil, at least this time there was no ice like when you guys were working on that dock. BRRR!

Those grapes are pretty cool and I've never seen anything like them either. Are they edible? Mums the word if you plant some!


So this afternoon/evening we went to a party my nephew was having at the campground he made for himself and it was like my story telling on here had conjured up a ghost. Remember the one I told about camping and I didn't go to town with the other kids because of the way my sister was behaving and my grade school crush showing up on a pony? HE WAS THERE TODAY! OMG I hadn't seen him since Jr. High and that was a loooong time ago. He looked nothing like he did back then but hey, I don't either so I can't say anything about that, however, there was just something familiar about this guy so I started asking around to find out who he was. When I heard I squealed and went lickity split to give him a hug. LOL Would have liked to have sat down and talked to him a while but I interrupted his conversation with someone else so I didn't want to monopolize him for long. Turns out he and my nephew are buddies, who knew???


----------



## TuyaGirl

@JCnGrace yes we had such a dry Summer, on top of that was extremely windy, which didn't help. Mares are being suplemmented with round bales.
Aww Faith seems to be doing ok still, you do good to let her live still. 
Alone time is always nice, was good to catch up on your reading.
Never hapenned to me either to have a cake grow like that 
@Tazzie Diego is looking great!! It's so cool to see how far him and Nick have reached.
You really had a reason to ditch your ex friend. What a bit**!!
And I absolutely loved the pictures, especially the family ones.
@blue eyed pony Late HAPPY BIRTHDAY!! If there's someone that should win the absent award that would be me, don't worry 
Ikora looks beautiful in such colors 
@PoptartShop I hope that the meds kick in soon.
Glad to hear Promise is doing great and rides are being productive. We needed some rain as well.
@Captain Evil Glad to see you! Such beautiful pictures! Loved the dogs and of course the black beauty. 
My mare is clumsy too, but yours takes the award, lol!
@carshon I hope you get the appointment soon, so you can find some relief 

Nothing really out of the ordinary to share. Busy week, but time flies as I am relaxed and happy at work, and on Thursday I even went for a ride after I finish, what else could I ask for?? 
Saturday me and BO's daughter went for a small trail ride, felt good. 
Tuya is doing great and behaving even better, I will start to supplement her with grain for the Winter soon. She is getting thinner (she is fit but I want her to have more fat as she is still outside and nights are cold)

Will try to come back for pictures, I am on my phone, on laptop page kept going back to Google by itself 

Have a nice day!!


----------



## JCnGrace

@TuyaGirl, it is so nice to read that your new job makes you happy! Your happy, Tuya is happy and doing well so you're at a good spot in your life and I'm happy for you. 

Life seems to be filled with odd happenings here lately. Today I opened up the other corral for Gamble's herd which they've been locked off of for a few months so has quite a bit of grass in it. Hearing that gate unlatching sure got them out of the barn and here they came. As soon as they were all in there they started urinating. All 5 of them, 4 geldings & 1 mare, taking a whizz at the same time! It was pretty hilarious. LOL Never seen them do that before.


----------



## PoptartShop

@Captain Evil what great pictures. The dogs are so cute! & those grapes look really cool. Are they edible? I wanna know too, but they're almost too pretty to eat! :lol: Ahab looks good!!
@JCnGrace LOL that is funny! I guess they were marking their territory. :lol: & that's crazy you saw him! LOL what are the odds! That's really cool, seeing someone after so many years! Was the cake good?
@TuyaGirl so happy to hear your new job is going well, & that you've been able to spend more time with Tuya. <3 She's such a good girl.

I confess, it finally rained yesterday & will rain more today/tomorrow, so that's good...but then again, probably won't be able to do much riding. Ugh! LOL, I complain when the ground is too hard/dry, now I'm complaining about the wet...oh well. My lesson is this weekend, so I wanna get some good rides in beforehand.  Gonna see how the ground is tonight. 

Work is busy, still looking for a new job but I did get word from a HUGE law firm (biggest one here) that they will call me next week to schedule my interview, so that's exciting.  Nothing to lose. I've always wanted to work for a bigger law firm. I'm finding that the smaller ones...suck. :sad: But we will see what happens.


----------



## lb27312

@PoptartShop - Sending you good vibes that you get an interview and rock it!! 
@Captain Evil - Wow diving for a living sounds interesting! Love diving for fun would probably love it for a job. CUTE Dogs and horse!! 

I confess that I haven't ridden in forever! Had to tend to family visits and what not, but while I was back there I did buy a nice breast collar and some ok reins. The reins look cool but I think they are cheaply made, light leather ones but they will work!

I took the young guy to see what he would do with cows, and I have to admit that all the talk about accidents with trailers had me spooked! Double checked everything, and when I left someone else closed the back doors and I was paranoid that they didn't get them latched properly. 

We really need rain! I'm worried about what the hay situation is going to be this winter.... I have no place to store a large amount of hay and I can see it going up in the winter.


----------



## Tazzie

@PoptartShop, thank you! I love our family photos  and yes, they were haha! Just more interested in us than grazing quietly lol I love how happy Nick looked! Made my day! I love my "wall of vanity" as @phantomhorse13 says haha! And I know! Jo is HUGE! Yay for rain! The hay hut looks awesome! I'm glad you got some ride time in! Exciting about your upcoming lesson! And fingers crossed for the interview!!

@JCnGrace, never haha! Izzie did think about coming on in though lol and I love them! Have to figure out what all I'm getting printed, what sizes, etc! Yay for relaxing!

@carshon, you could share some of that rain! We are in a declared drought currently :/ on a burn ban, and we have A TON of stuff we need to burn. Fingers crossed you get your hay done though :/ and I hope you hear SOMETHING about your hip replacement!

@TuyaGirl, thank you! And I'm so proud of Nick! I'm hoping he will want to continue taking what sad lessons I give, but hey! Least he wanted to show! Yeah, I'm glad she's gone. Life has really been better without her. And I love the pictures!  I'm so glad work is going well for you! And YAY for riding!!

@lb27312, all the accidents have been making me nervous too! So scary! And we need rain too! Fortunately we are done with hay, but the ground is just in a bad state right now!


Not a whole bunch to report from last time lol we went to Michigan this past weekend. Was a lot of fun hanging with family and playing on the dunes 

Monday I received Izzie's latest plaque! This means she earned at least 60 points from showing AHA classes, with 25 points coming from under saddle and 25 points coming from in hand 



















Last night I got to ride! Rode Diego first and he was incredible! I was so proud of him! He's actually attempting to lift his back and work over it properly at the trot now (walk is still iffy, and canter is very iffy). We didn't work long since working properly like that is exhausting for babies! I rode Izzie walk trot bareback. She tried to tell me she couldn't possible work over her back correctly *facepalm* worked her through it though.

And gave Sydney her very first lesson <3 Izzie was a bit confused, but she was a super star!


----------



## JCnGrace

@PoptartShop, good luck with the interview and keep us posted! We got a little bit of rain Sun. & Mon. but only enough to settle the dust for a day. Hope you get in some practice time before your lesson.
@lb27312, do you keep your horses at home? Back when I only had a shed for the 2 horses I had at the time the garage became my barn and I stored hay and feed in it. The car was out of luck. LOL We paid a buck more per square bale this year because of the bad hay season so I can't imagine what it will be come winter. 
@Tazzie, just how proud are you of Syd and Izzie? Both did so good for the first lesson. Congrats on your plaque! 


Had to get groceries today because the cupboard was getting bare. Coming home I was driving the county roads and admiring the fall scenery when suddenly, GAG! A farmer had spent the day fertilizing his fields with chicken crap. Then it was pedal to the metal until I drove out of it. LOL

I rag on my animals all the time for being such creatures of habit and not liking anything different but I've had to face the fact they don't get it from a stranger. When I got mom's bedroom suite I rearranged things and the bed now is against the opposite wall. I'm having the hardest time getting used to that and about half the time I have to flip flop so that my head is at the foot of the bed and I'm facing the way I used to in order to get to sleep. Isn't that silly?


----------



## Jolien

This week I took my first lesson in a riding school. I specifically looked for a western riding school and got my first private lesson there. We galloped and rode some circles while doing the sitting trot and then practicing the rising trot.  We also used split reins (which I have never used before.) This was only my 8th lesson on horseback and I am proud that I galloped kinda good!  I was concentrating hard, but felt really happy when at home.  Hihi, happy like a child.


----------



## PoptartShop

@Tazzie love the plaque, what an honor!  Go Izzie!! Sydney is sooo cute. I love that she wants to ride just like her momma.  Izzie is such a good girl, perfect pony for her to lesson on. How adorable! Sydney looked so happy!

@Jolien wow, galloping already? That's pretty cool haha, moving along quite fast! :lol: Glad you had a good first lesson!  

@JCnGrace thank you  Omg that smell is the worst. :lol: I understand, it's hard to get used to change like that. I rearranged my bedroom a few months ago but for me, I actually starting sleeping BETTER, than when the bed was on the other wall. Weird, right?! LOL.

@lb27312 thank you so much!  I hope you get some rain soon!!

I confess, I am glad it rained, but it's getting a bit chilly! Promise is already starting to get fuzzy.  She's in heat, so she's been a bit 'wild' the last few days, PLUS the chilly weather, but my rides have been good for the most part, minus her getting distracted (there's a new gelding in one of the nearby pastures & he's always running around/bucking), just gotta keep her focused. Gonna ride tonight too. It's officially fall weather lol.

I let her say hi to the new gelding


----------



## carshon

It has rained here for the last 8 weekends in a row - and it is supposed to rain tomorrow and bring in some very chilly weather. So I am not sure I will ride even if it does not rain. Hubby refuses to let me ride alone since my hips are so bad and mounting is ...umm lets say done in a really unique and potentially dangerous way. So my horses have been pasture puffs

I confess that I am hoping to get one last good week of no rain and some semi warm temps so I can use the time off I have built up at work and actually get a few more rides in with my hubby before all the parks close for the year


----------



## Jolien

just a quick reply before I go to bed: 



@PoptartShop

Yes, I had 2 lessons on the long line (me holding te line and letting the horse move) and 8 lessons of one hour of horseback riding on the horse of a friend that has tought a lot of green horses and has 20 years of riding experience so I have a good trainer!! I also read alot of literature on riding and looked up all kinds of stuff about posture and giving aids. Probably this is helping my progress.  I am really motivated to become a decent equestrian in one year. The other riders told me I will be able to achieve my goal in half a year if I progress like I am progressing now.  Galloping away, hehe.  Before you know it I am jumping fences, lol.


----------



## lb27312

@JCnGrace - Thanks for your response, yes they are at home..... I have a barn but it's not big, my feed/tack room only holds max 25 bales now. I may try to move some stuff around to get it so it can hold more. I went today to get a round bale, and talked to the farmer and he seems to be confident that he won't run out this year like he did last. Then I supplement that with orchard/alfalfa, I like using the BIG squares but I can move it around with my tractor outside but can't move it into the barn in the feed/tack room. The first of this year it was sooo hard to find orchard, no one had it. I don't mind feeding alfalfa but prefer to mix it up....

Still no rain here, jealous of those who are getting it!


----------



## Captain Evil

Don't read this, people. I am in an ugly mood! I probably shouldn't post anything here tonight, because I am so jealous of all the riders here and... ready to explode! And not at you guys, of course, just at the Fates!

But first (self-control kicking in), here are some shots of our dive job yesterday. The weather was amazing, the colors were devastatingly beautiful, and the job went flawlessly. We had our favorite safety diver, the Lean Mean Diving Machine, driving the boat, so it was pretty fun.

Here is DH launching the small boat, the Floater #2:









The colors were simply astonishing!

















Everyone got dirty and everyone had fun:









And, of course, we got paid. So, all good!

The bad part? I am FINALLY getting to work with my horse, and he is not right. He's just not! He has been wrong since the day I got him, even though I had two vets and a chiropractor reassure me that he's okay... he is not.

And now that I am finally working with him, this is terribly evident. Due to circumstances that felt beyond my control, I did not do a PPE when I bought him, but given the later vet/chiro clearances, I don't know that it would have mattered. He walks, in back, as though he has a loaded diaper, and he sort of stomps his feet down. That's why I originally called the vets. 

But then, he started rushing into his stall and falling over. And, he has cast himself in the barn 3 times. I haven't seen seen him do those in quite a while.

Okay. 

My Arab's Black Rhino saddle did not fit Boo, so I sold it and got him a custom Western Dressage saddle, which fits well, but rolls mercilessly, even if I just lead him. Mohair girths, special pads, breastplate: nothing seemed to help.

So I saved up and got him a beautiful used Vinici X which was widened in England to fit him. It also rolled, but by using a sheepskin half pad and a shoulder relief girth (girthed fairly tight) the rolling is much less. So, yea!

My area is quite small and has gotten muddy, so we are just working at a walk, doing lunge transitions between walk, halt, snappier walk, etc. Boo fell down! JUST WALKING! So, Renegade Vipers for the fronts, another pair coming for the hinds, to provide Fire-Breathing Traction Action. And they do, but... 

We walk/halt lunge for about ten minutes with four changes of rein.

Once the Vipers came, I started riding in the paddock for another five or six minutes, just up and down the paddock, maybe some basic turns on the forehand. Then I'm off, and he is free to go.

But yesterday, that glorious day, I noticed that he was striding short on one side, under-stepping at the walk with the right hind by about 6". But, I decided that even though he was striding unevenly, I would ride him - just walk - up the road to the farm (half a block away?...not far, but down an asphalt road), turn around and walk back. I have a round pen there, and it is 60' so hopefully, less strain on the old legs.

Well, he bucked. He bucked about four times leaving the dooryard and then jigged. We turned up into the farm, jigged another few hundred yards, turned around to come home, and then he really bucked! 

I'm not that great a rider, but I'm not that bad either, however by the fourth buck I knew it was over. I tried to hang onto the reins, but he got away... Trotted 50 yards away and waited... So he did get a, "Good-boy, Boo, thanks for waiting" but... it might not have been too heartfelt.

He is bad, he is naughty, he is fresh and barely worked, but I also think he is lame. Really lame. We walk-lunged again today and he only under-stepped by about 3", so I asked for a gentle trot... it looks as though his entire right hind leg twists out, just a hair. After a circle of trot he started limping. Just a little, but definitely there. So, no riding, just untacked and that was that.

I am so frustrated! I don't know what is wrong, but I think it is long-standing and definitely there. And you know what? It felt SO WONDERFUL just to be riding, even with the bucking and jigging! I felt like I was me, doing what I was born to do. All I want to do is ride my own horse, and I finally have a saddle that fits, a bit that seems to suit him, a round-pen waiting for me at the farm (if I can ever get to it) and, hardest of all, I have carved out some tiny slivers of time around all the diving work, and yet it is not going to happen. This is my FIFTH horse, and I have only ever really gotten to ride ONE of them! AND I AM 62! I'll be dead or crippled before long! 

AAAAHHHHH!









Okay, rant over.


----------



## JCnGrace

@PoptartShop, awe Promise has a boyfriend! They make a cute couple. LOL
@carshon, that's what our winter, spring and early summer were like but then nothing. Hope you get some dry weather soon. Did you have to give up on your second cutting of hay or did you get it in? 
@Jolien, sound like your lessons are going well and I hope you continue to enjoy them. Don't be too impatient and get hurt by trying to do things you're not ready for. I know that sound like an old fuddy duddy talking but I want you to stay safe.
@lb27312, I don't know how the hay season was in your area but if it was as bad as ours I would be worried someone might come and snatch up all the round bales he could spare. If that farmer was someone I trusted I'd go ahead and prepay and then ask him to store them for me. 
@Captain Evil are you OK from the fall? Sounds like Boo certainly has something going on. Are there any good vet schools or equine clinics anywhere near you? I'm sorry you're having such a hard time with your horse journey. Going through 5 horses with only 1 being rideable has to be frustrating. 

That second picture is AMAZING, so beautiful! I'm afraid we're not going to get much color here this year. When it's been dry the leaves tend to just turn brown and fall off rather than go through the glorious changes. 


TJ and Cloud were mad at each other today. I wish they could talk so that they could tell me what the falling out was about. LOL


----------



## JCnGrace

Sorry for the double post.


----------



## carshon

3rd cutting of hay is still in the field. We are still hoping above that we can get enough warmish days with lots of sun that the hay will cure. Cold front through today so now we have late fall temps when it should be in the high 60's for at least another 10-14 days


----------



## Jolien

@JCnGrace


Hihi, it's kinda cute though.  Thanks for the concerns.  The trainer proposed the galopping... So I said yes.


----------



## Jolien

@Tazzie  The kid is cute! awww!  



@Captain Evil sounds like really bad luck for you with the horses. I get that you are frustrated. I would be too. Diving for a job indeed seems really cool! I love diving and want to take a diving course (when I have more time.).


----------



## Tazzie

@JCnGrace, I really couldn't be prouder if I tried! She's truly one in a million  Syd smiled the whole next day even! And thank you! Yuck to the farmer spraying their fields! And haha, that's funny about creatures of habit! I'm the same way though lol

@Jolien, congrats on your lesson! I hope you continue! Lessons are fantastic! Thank you 

@PoptartShop, thank you! I'm super proud of Izzie for her accomplishment! I love that Syd wants to ride too  and that Izzie is being patient with her. Yay for rides! Yeah, it's been a bit chilly, but I'm loving it!! I love the pictures of Promise with her boyfriend lol awww

@carshon, fingers crossed you can ride SOON! I'm sorry you've had so much rain!

@Captain Evil, I'm so sorry for all your bad luck  I wish there was something we could suggest! And poor Boo having something wrong and no one knows what 


Really not much going on. Nick ended up working last night when I planned to ride. I can't complain though. Picking up overtime when he can puts him further down the list and less likely to be called in when he can't work.

I did let Sydney have another little lesson <3 Izzie is worth her weight in whatever the most expensive thing is at this point. In good lesson horse form, when she was done she just stopped and looked at me. She didn't try anything bad with Syd at all. I will mention Izzie's mouth and tongue going a million miles an hour. Izzie is naturally a very anxious horse, and her anxiety has always come out in this way. I notice it most when we are learning something new. In this case, Syd was in her mouth a bit (obviously), and while Izzie isn't a big fan of that, she wanted to be good for her kid. Izzie was so anxious to be good she did that more than I've seen in the last couple years. It was most evident when we started riding (some when learning how to ground drive and such), and it's only when something is very new.

But I think Syd is totally hooked


----------



## JCnGrace

@carshon, glad you got your 2nd cutting at least.
@Tazzie, love watching Syd learn to ride and Izzie doing her best to figure out what Syd is asking her to do. 

Cloud & TJ seemed to be over their little tiff today. We got rain! Pretty much off and on all day and only enough to get the ground damp not muddy but I'll take it!


----------



## JCnGrace

I confess I'm getting more than a little worried about @RegalCharm. It's been a little over a month since he posted last and had just had surgery on his collar bone. I hope he's OK. If you're reading Regal check in and let us know how you're doing!


----------



## Jolien

You guys, I noticed a tremendous difference in saddle comfort when riding! I rode on 3 different horses and with 4 different western saddles... Some saddles leave my seatbones black and blue and hurting for a week, some hit my... eh... lady parts way too hard and some cause my inner legs to hurt... When galopping some saddles leave me just fine after that and some make me hurt... :s I read that there are saddles out there for women. What do you guys think about that?  Does anybody own and ride in a western saddle for women?? just curious!


----------



## lb27312

I agree with @JCnGrace - we haven't heard from @RegalCharm in a while, I hope he's okay.


----------



## JCnGrace

@Jolien, I don't ride in a saddle made specifically for women but I am very picky about my saddle. I prefer a flatter, narrow seat with a low cantle. If I sit on a saddle and it makes me feel like I'm doing the splits you can bet I'm not going to continue sitting in that saddle. I would imagine it's pretty much an individual preference and your best bet would be to go to a tack store and sit on a lot of different styles of saddles and see what feels best to your tushy.

I have 3 saddles and this one has the highest cantle of the 3.









Have you ever seen any of the old Bona Allen saddles that they sold through Sears? That is the most comfortable seat to me but mine is pretty much retired because the fender leather has worn so thin the...(crap, what do you call the knot you make with the latigo? I hate old age and CRS) anyway, I can really feel that right under my leg and it makes a sore spot. And yes I know I could get the fenders replaced but there's a love of old things in me that doesn't want to mess with the original.


----------



## JCnGrace

Well maybe you'll be able to see the height of the cantle in this picture better.


----------



## blue eyed pony

I confess I'm behind again.

The farm across the road from where I board is cutting their paddocks for hay which is exciting (YAY new season hay!) but also sucks because apparently I get hayfever now and that's making it play up something fierce. 

After more than three and a half years in a grackle Ikora has randomly decided that a cavesson noseband would be tolerable after all, so I've spent the past day or so looking at bridles. I really don't have a lot of money though so spending $170 to $190 on a new bridle is not a really viable option right now.

The good news is I've found a company that'll sell me a nice quality noseband that'll fit her existing bridle for $40. So I'll have to swap nosebands over when I want to jump vs doing flatwork but that's MUCH cheaper than buying a whole new bridle and having to buy another bit as well, because I only have one eggbutt French link. I'm going to order that when my pay comes in this afternoon  

I HATE the look of narrow cavessons on my mare, they make her head look huge, so the noseband I'm getting is pretty bulky - but I figure if I hate it I'm losing $40 plus shipping, not $170 plus shipping.

I can't remember if I told you guys I hurt my ankle, but it's almost 100% now, so long as it's supported. I should be good to go back to work on Thursday. I did go in last Monday but my boss sent me home early because I was limping/on crutches and he didn't want to make it worse. I said I wanted to stay and he told me he appreciates that but he can't risk my health.
They only have a couple more weeks of me as a casual though before they have to either keep their word and give me permanent full time, or lose me to someone who will.


----------



## Jolien

JCnGrace said:


> @*Jolien* , I don't ride in a saddle made specifically for women but I am very picky about my saddle. I prefer a flatter, narrow seat with a low cantle. If I sit on a saddle and it makes me feel like I'm doing the splits you can bet I'm not going to continue sitting in that saddle. I would imagine it's pretty much an individual preference and your best bet would be to go to a tack store and sit on a lot of different styles of saddles and see what feels best to your tushy.
> 
> I have 3 saddles and this one has the highest cantle of the 3.
> 
> View attachment 997663
> 
> 
> Have you ever seen any of the old Bona Allen saddles that they sold through Sears? That is the most comfortable seat to me but mine is pretty much retired because the fender leather has worn so thin the...(crap, what do you call the knot you make with the latigo? I hate old age and CRS) anyway, I can really feel that right under my leg and it makes a sore spot. And yes I know I could get the fenders replaced but there's a love of old things in me that doesn't want to mess with the original.



With me it is also the material... Softened up leather (suede) is better then hard polished leather.  btw I think I have never seen such a saddle where I live (not in America). Most people here ride English in English style saddles... I ride in a horse riding school where they ride western and with western saddles. I think I also prefer a more flattened out seat because otherwise it is hitting spots you'd rather not get hit. The backside of the saddle (what you call the cantle) is called "spoon" in my language because it kinda spoons your butt  , but I do not let myself get "spooned" (I guess I am more up front in the saddle). I only lean into the cantle when galopping or riding trails.  I don't have enough riding experience to say much about the cantle, but I think I would have to buy a saddle for me when wanting to do a horse riding vacation... But then... I don't own a horse so the saddle would have to fit the horse... :s


----------



## Jolien

JCnGrace said:


> Well maybe you'll be able to see the height of the cantle in this picture better.
> 
> View attachment 997665





yes, I do see it better now.


----------



## carshon

I confess we bit the bullet and cut our hay yesterday. There is a slight chance of some rain tonight but it is worth the risk. This is our last best chance to get it cut and dry enough to bale. it is supposed to rain again this weekend. After 9 consecutive weekends of rain we had a dry weekend but it got cold - and now rain forecast for this upcoming weekend and temps in the 50's

Fingers crossed we get it in the barn. Daughter is coming home from school this weekend and we hope to ride between rain showers. Our local state parks will close for the season on Nov 15 and this is my busy season at work so it is hard to take a day off during the week to ride. So hoping for warm temps and some dry hours to bale and ride!


----------



## JCnGrace

Hit the reply button when I aimed to hit go advanced. Silly me!


----------



## JCnGrace

@Jolien, sorry, didn't pay attention to the fact that you don't live in the States. You probably don't have a lot of places you can go sit in a bunch of different saddles.

I found a picture on the internet that is exactly like my old one just for your curiosities sake.








@carshon, keeping fingers crossed! Do your state parks completely shut down in the off season? Ours shut off the electric and water but you can still get in and go ride the trails, you just have to haul in your own water.


----------



## PoptartShop

I confess, I will catch up hopefully tomorrow when work isn't so busy ugh, but it's my 28th birthday & I feel OLD. LOL! :lol:


----------



## Caledonian

@PoptartShop - Happy Birthday; hope who have a great day! 28 isn't old its a great age! :smile:

@JCnGrace - It would be good to know how @RegalCharm is doing. Hope all is well with him.


----------



## Finalcanter

So it was a gloomy morning on saturday but I find my sunshine here! Got to ride one of my friends favorite schoolie- a long necked, long jumper. I'm talking about jumping several feet behind the fence. I held him closer to it to correct some of this. I wonder if she's working on this with him, he's really not the jumper type- and we were going over little crossrails haha. I fell behind him a few times but he gave me some sort of confidence. I can't believe I used to jump much higher before my year break (2'6). I have to refocus and relax a little more. 
Included a screenshot of his takeoff because it makes me chuckle a bit. 
No fall colors yet. It turns late here on L.I/'downstate' ny depending on tree type. I'd give it two or three more weeks before we start seeing any yellows and oranges for most deciduous trees...


----------



## JCnGrace

@blue eyed pony, I don't think the narrow noseband makes Ikora look like she has a big head at all, she has a very pretty head. How did you hurt your ankle? Hope it heals soon!

@PoptartShop, HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!! Did you do anything special to celebrate?

@Caledonian, unfortunately I don't know him in person nor know anyone who does so I can ask. 

@Finalcanter, YAY for getting to ride!


I let the herd out into the other pasture I had them locked off of for giving them the drools. I figured since all the clover in the corral didn't affect them then it should be safe now (not that it hurts them just makes a total mess in the barn). They were happy to get back in there but they didn't feel the need to all pee in unison this time. LOL 

I'm reading a novel about a horse trainer that is training a mini for the sight impaired. I wish authors would not feel the need to go into detail about horse things they don't know about and leaving out those details would not hurt the story. Maybe there are people out there who buckle and unbuckle the chin strap on a halter in order to put on and take off but I sure don't know anyone who does that. Sure you have to make adjustments every once in a while but it's something you mostly leave alone and you buckle the crown piece or snap the cheek piece. I'm not usually that picky when it comes to fiction but that was just one small example in a series that's been riddled with little tidbits like that. 

Well the dog is groaning at me because he wants to go outside so I'll stop my complaining. LOL


----------



## blue eyed pony

@JCnGrace I do and it's not my bridle lol so either way I'm still buying another - might as well make it one I'll like hey?  
I actually have it on video, but haven't uploaded it anywhere I can share it here (and don't really want to put it on my YT) - we were jump training, she went from 80cm highest she'd done to 105 in one session (which in hindsight wasn't wise) and she is SO HONEST, even though I got her in right underneath the fence she still tried. First try we completely demolished the whole thing right down to knocking down a jump wing (and they're heavy!) and really, I SHOULD have dropped it back down a hole to get her confidence back, but hindsight is 20/20. I put it back up, then circled round to try again, and I knew 6 strides out that we'd be too close again but she just wouldn't respond to my leg (nervousness I think) and I don't carry a whip or ride with spurs on her so I had no backup. We got in WAY too close, like she was underneath it just about, and she had to jump straight up to clear it. And she did clear it - in fact she darn near cleared the 6 foot wing - but landed extremely heavily on all fours, and my ankle just went NOPE SEE YA. Stayed on, but it was nice and purple for a few days and I was off work for nearly 3 weeks


----------



## PoptartShop

@JCnGrace I'm worried about Regal too...I hope he comes back soon. :sad: Glad you got some rain though! But I worked all day (of course, haha) & then we went to dinner, it was yummy. Went to Iron Hill. Got a burger & a margarita.  Delish! I don't know anyone who does that with a halter either. :lol: LOL
@Caledonian thank you! 
@Finalcanter glad you had a good ride, and it boosted your confidence a bit! It's nice to ride different horses!  
@carshon crossing my fingers for you guys!  Hopefully you can get some rides in, that would be nice. 
@Tazzie I'm so glad Syd is loving Izzie! <3 She's a good girl. Promise is the same way, it's kinda cute but she has a little nervous tick, she will move her bottom lip when she's a bit anxious. That's about it though. :lol: What a good girl for Syd! 
@RegalCharm hope you're okay...we miss hearing from you! 

I confess, I had a really good lesson on Sunday.  Promise was really good, no baby moments! Going to ride tonight, lots to work on. Promise is really engaging her hind-end & I also learned some new stretches for before/after my rides that will help her. I had a SUPER early lesson (7:30AM) but the view was nice looking outside of the arena! My next lesson is next month, last one of the year (she comes back in April, she goes back FL for winter), so I am gonna see if I can get video/pictures and set up my phone. I think my dad has a tripod I can use. Something, sick of not getting video, cause I forget things that were said! :lol:


----------



## Jolien

JCnGrace said:


> @*Jolien* , sorry, didn't pay attention to the fact that you don't live in the States. You probably don't have a lot of places you can go sit in a bunch of different saddles.
> 
> I found a picture on the internet that is exactly like my old one just for your curiosities sake.
> 
> Oh yeah, that's significantly lower (less curved) than most western saddles I have ridden. <= hope conjugation is correct.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@PoptartShop I hope that you find another job soon. I know what it feels like to be miserable at work, as you all read through my posts before I left that crappy place. 
Aww Promise is in love, lol! Glad you had a great lesson, and I hope you had a super birthday day!

@JCnGrace Lol, collective peeing  Not usual at all! And I too am a creature of habit, which can be good, but also terrible imo
Your saddle is beautiful. Not usual around here at all

@carshon I hope the rain gives you a break so you can ride a few more times, especially with your daughter. We surely needed the rain, and it has rained a little today, so yay for me 

@Tazzie beautiful plaque, and more than the plaque itself it is what it means, right? 
Awww, aren't you a proud momma of mare and daughter? I melt when Tuya walks around with kids 

@Captain Evil I feel you. I really do. As I said Tuya is clumsy as well. Your boy may have some hidden problem there, that you are doing your best to find and ease, my girl I don't know but I would say hooves. She is currently ouchy on rocks and bigger gravel. I rarely trot her because of the occasional stumble, and I have convinced myself that our fast days are over. She is getting old, so we are sticking to the walk, and yes, you want to know? I LOVE to walk on the trail with her! So peaceful and quiet, that I can only be thankful to be able to still do it.

@blue eyed pony Glad you found a good deal on the noseband and that you are feeling better from your ankle.

@Jolien Where are you from? Me from Portugal  Seems you are having great fun at lessons


It's been a rainy day around here, so I didn't go work today. It's ok as I am currently earning way better than on previous job. Plus we needed the rain so much!
Talked with BO about Tuya's condition and how I want her fatter for the Winter, he said that she is being fed grain already. Where she is she has currently no shelter, as BO closed her best friend in the shelter area (something related with taking her to the horse fair and getting her used to be enclosured). Well there was a little rain last week and BO thought it would be a good idea to leave the two together there. Nope. Didn't go well as Tuya apparently tried to kill her best friend, kicking and biting her. Bad girl Tuya, now you get rain, lol! Temperatures are not cold yet, so it's ok, we don't want her closed in a sudden as she could be very upset about it. Plus the shelter area will be available soon when the horse fair comes and BO takes the mare away.


As I wrote above, she has been somehow ouchy on rocks and bigger gravel sometimes (her hooves look good and I and farrier have been on top of them, but if she continues something must be corrected), so we are sticking to walk on the trail rides. Which is fine. I appreciate every minute I spend on her back, and I am eternally grateful she crossed my path. Can you tell I love that old girl so much? Lol!


Have a nice day everyone!! Might take a few days to come back due to work schedules, but I never forget about you


----------



## RegalCharm

Sorry for not checking in more often and I apologize to those who have been asking about me.

Shoulder is good sometimes but aches other times. After wearing the suspenders over that shoulder yesterday it ached last night. I still am limited to just picking up light, small things with the arm. Go back to the dr. next week. I am worried about not being able to do long distance target shoting any more because of the recoil from the rifles. 

carmen is doing very well and has reached 70 lbs. Got her vaccinations 3 weeks ago and have to go back this afternoon for a booster for the Lyme disease . The vet said a couple of dogs in that county have gotten it. So being in a neighboring county I played it safe and said to give her that shot too.

I have to tell you this story. Carmen really likes to ride in the van and I had to leave her at home a few weeks ago and I was gone longer than I anticipated. I had this nice ripe tomato sitting on the counter so when I got home I could fix a nice sandwich. I came home and found a really small piece of tomato on the floor by my desk. Went and looked my tomato was GONE. Carmen got it off the counter and ate it. And the small piece I found was her way of telling me she was unhappy about being left at home. The only way I can keep her in her crate is to put snaps on the doors or she can open them . The doors have double locks on them so you have to pick up the door when you close it then slide it down which then locks over the top and bottom of the crate plus a slicing latch that has to be picked up before you can slide it. Well I can put her in the crate lock the door and before I walk the 8 foot to the house door she is standing beside me. LOL..

She doesn't tear anything up when left alone so I just let her have the run of the house 99% of the time when I am not here. She doesn't potty in the house either and will hold it till I get home.. 

It has turned cold here with highs in the 40's and a cold rain. A couple mornings this week we have had a heavy frost. I am not ready for winter. Have had to turn the furnace on and I will not like the electric bill. When I had the new metal roof put on I had them tear the chimney down below the roof so I don't have a wood stove now.


----------



## Jolien

TuyaGirl I am from Belgium.  So we are not that far apart really! I have never been in Portugal though...  Sounds like you are really partnered up with a good horse there.  I regret I never had that as a kid/teenager (my family did not allow me to ride because they deemed it dangerous, and look at me now.  And Indeed, I like it since I seem to be good at it (only repeating what more experienced riders told me), only I still feel unsure about horse behaviour alot because I am myself more of a gentle person who is kind and gives the benefit of the doubt.  It seems like the horses take advantage of that sometimes, lol.


----------



## PoptartShop

@TuyaGirl thank you!  I have an interview Tuesday, so I'm super excited. Ugh, that sucks about the rain but then again, I'm sure you needed it. Bad Tuya! :lol: I'm glad you've been enjoying your rides though. Promise is barefoot & can be a bit ouchy on rocks/gravel, so I get it. Walking is fine! A lot of my rides are just at the walk.  So glad you are loving the new job. 

@RegalCharm FINALLY!!! So glad you're okay, you had us worried! I'm glad your shoulder is doing a bit better, I hope it continues to improve. Hopefully you'll be able to do some target shooting again eventually, I would definitely ask the dr. about that. :/ I know it stinks not being able to do stuff. So glad Carmen is doing well too! Good idea to play it safe with the shot. She's a good girl, she loves you! So cute how she ate the tomato. :lol: LOL! Getting chilly here too, I'm not ready for winter yet either. :sad: Ugh! Glad to hear from you.

I confess, I got a call yesterday & this huge law firm I applied to wants me to come in for an interview on Tuesday.  I'm excited, but nervous! It's a HUGE firm. :O But, I have nothing to lose, so I am not really stressing it. 

I am kinda sad though, because if I do leave here, I won't be working for the attorney I work for now anymore...he's not a partner so he can't make decisions, but he's amazing, he's so sweet, so nice, just a good person. :sad: I enjoy the work too. I do mostly collections, I love it...at the new place, I'd be doing corporate litigation, so it's a bit different. But, I know I can't stay here forever because I'm not making much money. :sad: I guess it'd be bittersweet? Sigh.

Rained yesterday, a ton, so everything's wet/muddy. But today it's SUPER windy, so no riding. :sad: I bet if I went to tack her up the saddlepad would fly right off. Yes, it's that windy today, & so chilly!  Tomorrow & this weekend will be nice though, in the 60's and sunny. Thank goodness!


----------



## blue eyed pony

Well, yesterday was the day from actual hell.

Woken up at 1:30am by a phone call from my fiance - he was in a car accident. Not hurt. Hydroplaned at highway speeds so very very very lucky he wasn't injured! Then couldn't get back to sleep.

Had to get up at 5am for work. Operating on all of about 3 hours sleep.

So then some BS happened with the bus and they tried to pin it on me (which is ridiculous, I have the email confirming my booking) so mum had to drive me down to work, because their alternative was for me to wait for a bus an hour later. I didn't HAVE an hour to wait, if I wanted to be on time for work.

I get there and it's busy, which is cool, but I wasn't due to start for another 45min so I asked if they wanted me to start early and the shift supervisor said she didn't have the authority to approve that (okay) so I just sat and watched them, feeling awkward. Once my shift started it wasn't a bad workday, but then they ended up calling me into the office because my probationary period is up mid next week. And they let me go. They were extremely respectful about it, they were fantastic to work for, and it's not forever (they just want me to get more experience and then come back - or come back after the summer period so I can gain experience without disrupting the flow of the team when they're going through 300kg of coffee beans a week). The store manager told me he's personally writing a glowing reference letter for me, and he wants me back because I clearly have the passion he wants, I'm just not where the team needs me just yet.

Idk how much of it is true and how much is just them trying to soften the blow, but I'm heartbroken. I sort of saw it coming but still... it hurts.

So then I went and chilled in the library for a while before my bus because there was some guy loitering at the bus stop who made me feel unsafe. Which was a pleasant enough way to spend an afternoon.

And then I get an email about the jumping boots I bought on Tuesday. The website let me buy them but they were sold out. I was offered the option to wait for a pair that are due to arrive sometime next week, or receive a refund. I want those darn boots and I don't know how refunds work through afterpay (which I used to buy them), so I'll be waiting I guess.

Get home and the new noseband is here (yay!) so of course I had to try it on the mare, and it fits and looks fabulous on her (photos below) but if you think I can have a nice relaxed ride... you would be wrong. Far out. Horse is hot, fizzy, just generally a complete twit, and then when she quits trying to rear and/or run off she just will NOT stop hanging on my left hand. She has always lugged a little bit, but this was BAD. After the day I had I was er, a little bit too firm in my corrections, but we did EVENTUALLY get some halfway decent work. Eventually. After sweating through everything I was wearing. 

So yeah. Day from hell.

How's everyone else going? Better than me I hope.


----------



## JCnGrace

@blue eyed pony, of course you should buy what you like, I didn't mean to imply otherwise. She's looking pretty slick in those pictures, has she already shed her winter coat?
@PoptartShop, happy events going on your life... birthday, good lesson and now you got an interview with that big law firm! Congrats!
@TuyaGirl, thank you! 

My horses are ouchy walking across gravel too. They are too used their nice cushy pasture. Even BFF's have their little tiffs. LOL 
@RegalCharm, you don't know how happy and relieved I was to see you had posted this morning. So glad you are ok! Rehab takes a long time and don't skimp on it. As silly as some those exercises seem they do help. The only one I refused to do was run different textures over the incision site because it got on my nerves to do it. I don't know why it bothered me so much. You'll eventually get back to where you can take the recoil from the rifle it just takes a lot longer than we think it should. I'm a year and a half out from being able to use my right arm again and I'm still not as strong as I was pre-injury. I still depend on my left arm more than I should and make myself switch when I catch it. 

Devil Dog doesn't do kennels either and always has the run of the house when we're gone. He lays in front of the bay window to watch for us and according to the step-son the poor dog doesn't move from that spot the whole time. Did Carmen end up having to go back to the trainer? Are you still able to babysit the grandkid with your collarbone issues? 
@Jolien, it's not easy finding western saddles these days with that low of a cantle. That's why I like my old saddles. LOL

We have finally been enjoying some fall weather! The horses are enjoying it too and not spending all their time standing in the barn. Barn chore time has been drastically reduced for a few days anyway, it's supposed to warm back up. When I see them out and about during the day I realize how much I missed being able to peak out the window to check on them and seeing them all nap on the hillside. Not that I can't go to the barn and check on them anytime I want to, it's just nice seeing them out in the pasture.


----------



## blue eyed pony

@JCnGrace she was clipped for winter  but yeah she's almost shed out now, daily curry combing in shedding season will do that. I need to fire up the clippers again and clip off her beard before the show she's in prep for (2 weekends away) but blending that this time of year is tricky... maybe I'll do it with scissors, that might be easier


----------



## RegalCharm

@PoptartShop got my fingers crossed for you and the job interview. Sounds like you would be working harder doing all that different paperwork. Glad Promise is getting along good. Carmen also eats carrots and lettuce just about anything that doesn't bite her first. LOL Left yesterday to go to the vet and 20 minutes into the trip the state had the road closed . Today will be the last day. the detour around would have taken close to an hour so we came home and I cancelled and got it scheduled for next week. So 2 trips to the dr. for me and 1 for her next week.
@JCnGrace I didn't have to send her back to the trainer after meeting him and talking. He helped me fit an electronic collar on her and he worked with her to find the level that she paid attention to. Now all I use is the vibrate mood and I can fake her out by just showing her my flip phone to get her attention back as she thinks I am holding the controller. 

I haven't baby sited since I broke the bone as I am not allowed (supposed) to lift nothing more than a cup of coffee with my arm right now. Next Wednesday I see the surgeon again. The Grandson is crawling and climbing up and standing. Will not be long till he is walking. He was 23 lbs last time he was at the Dr.'s. He is 9 months old now. I have one of those big snap together panel thingys that other grandkids used to play in and learned to walk in holding onto the sides. but I would still have to pick him up to get him in or out of to change diapers and feeding. 

Carmen is whinning to go out so I got to go or she will start putting her nose under my arm and throwing it up in the air. She has caused some spilt coffee doing that. LOL....


----------



## PoptartShop

@JCnGrace aww that's good, the horses loooove fall weather don't they?! :lol: They are definitely more active. I know it's nice to see them out!
@RegalCharm thank you.  Whew, that sucks about the road being closed, but at least it's the last day! Gonna be a busy week for you two next week. Awww that's so cute about your grandson! I'm sure you're dying to pick him up. LOL, better go take care of miss Carmen! So glad she is doing well and that you guys have each other.

I confess, I'm going to my first wedding on Sunday! I've been to so many funerals, but NO weddings. Ever. 
My BF's friend is getting married & I'm hoping it'll be a fun time.  LOL, hopefully they have drinks! :lol: 
Tomorrow I'm riding then going to the movies & spending some time with my parents because they're leaving for a cruise to Hawaii next week. Yes, I'm jealous. Must be nice to be retired & just travel! :lol:

I kinda hate having 'plans' on the weekends, but hopefully the wedding will be fun. It sucks it's on a Sunday, because well...I have to work the next day. :icon_rolleyes: Oh well. Happy Friday everyone!!!


----------



## JCnGrace

@RegalCharm, I figured you wouldn't be able to pick him up which I'm sure you're dying to for cuddles. I'm glad you didn't have to be without Carmen again and I bet she is glad too. 
@PoptartShop, yay, you finally get to go to a wedding! I think you are the only person 28 years old that I know that's never been to one. LOL Hawaii, I'm jealous too. 

About being retired and traveling...hubby started making noise about wanting to do that thus wanting me to get rid of the horses so that we could. I know hubby very well and I know the first trip would be the last trip because he can't stand not sleeping in his own bed so no way was I sacrificing my horses for one trip. Made him mad until we were running back and forth all the time when mom got bad and he was complaining that a 4 hour car trip was too much and I pointed out a tour along Route 66 would mean more than 4 hours of driving time unless he wanted it to take a month or 2. He hasn't harped about getting rid of the horses so we could travel since. LOL Oh and he absolutely refuses to get on an airplane so that's not a solution to driving either. 

I confess I have expensive taste. I was online shopping for bathroom vanities and of course the one I really liked was one of the most expensive, almost $3,000. Just went through that with the toilets and mattress. Find what I like, look at the price and then say "HOLY CRAP!" My only saving grace is that my wants are few so that when nothing else will do I can afford to get it. I'm not getting a new vanity though. LOL


----------



## Jolien

@blue eyed pony


I know the feeling of your boss letting you go and you trying hard and hoping... In the back of your mind you know it is gonna happen, but it still hurts to leave the team and everything! But it's really positive that they are willing to write a letter of recommendation! I hope you will find a new job soon!  



And your horse looks great in that gear!  What a pretty mare she is!


----------



## blue eyed pony

@Jolien they are such lovely people, I can't wait to return to the team after summer! I'm not likely to get anything long term in this town through anyone else, because tourism is our main industry and hospitality completely dies in the bum in winter, but that's cool. If I find a summer job here, that gives me some time to get myself together and sort out getting my drivers license (only a few years late off home plate... I'm 25 hahah), and then I won't have to rely on anyone else. And if I can do opens and closes, that makes getting hours easier. Plus a bit more experience never hurt anyone.

I went into it with 2 months experience as a barista and now I have 5, and a glowing recommendation from one of the most demanding bosses in the industry.

I turned in my uniforms today and they gave me _and_ my mum free drinks even though I'm no longer their employee so I'm not entitled to employee perks. It's not forever, though. Just for now. Such incredibly lovely people. I'm so lucky to have been given the opportunity to try, even though it didn't pan out the way I hoped.


----------



## Jolien

@blue eyed pony


Yes, I can recognize myself in your story.  I also chose to study something I was passionate about and I have been struggling on the job market for 7 years now... Without anything as a steady job coming near, but I get by. I also was late getting my drivers license.  Good luck with practising.  At least a car doesn't back up on itsself when you try to make it go forward, haha!  Keep the faith, I hope you will find a job with nice coworkers!  And a good boss!


----------



## Jolien

Oh man and I also witnessed another rider on a very feisty horse with a martingale (when I saw that I already thought: o-ow...) and the horse tried to buck her off and was very... hot... I was also trying to control my horse (in the same arena...) and I saw him pin ears and being startled and all... and then I get really insecure. Especially when another hot horse has his butt aimed at my legs (I am thinking: oh no when he kicks my leg is gonna be broken). You see, probably more experienced riders can estimate the dangers and horse behaviour much better, but I feel really insecure and stressed when all this happens... Is this a normal feeling that other beginners also had? I feel I need to feel safe to relax and learn. So I am not doing any more group lessons. I am going with the more expensive private lessons.


----------



## Jolien

oops this is the wrong forum I am writing this in.  I just wanted to ventilate that in my own question/forum start thread about my insecurities as a beginner rider.


----------



## blue eyed pony

As a rider of a hot horse - don't panic if you see a running martingale, they're not only used for hot horses. I like them as a training aid PROVIDED you use them correctly and not to force the head down. 

The absolute very best thing you can do if a horse is going crazy is give it and the rider space and keep yourself safe. It's normal to be nervous and to worry about what might happen. Giving the difficult ones space when they're playing up is a great way to make sure that if something bad does happen, you have time to react to it without getting caught up in the mess. Their riders will appreciate it too.

Last time I took my mare out, people kept riding up to me and asking if I was okay. That is NOT what you're supposed to do. I appreciated their concern of course but it was just stressing me and my horse out even more, I took her away from the main group for a reason (because I didn't want anyone else getting hurt) and the main group following us to check we were okay was not helpful! It just kept compounding the problem until my horse lost it completely and I had to dismount for everyone's safety. So my horse learned absolutely nothing useful from all of that of that, she only learned that going places is Scary and Stressful. The opposite of what I wanted.

If a rider asks for space, _give them space_. If a rider moves away from the group, _let them_.

I got a bit terse with these women, but I was a lot more polite than I wanted to be (I curse like a sailor). I just told them to give me space for their own safety, because my 17hh horse WOULD hurt them if she decided to go through their 15hh cobs.

I'm really, really hoping that people have more brains at the show I have coming up.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@Jolien I've never been to Belgium as well 
So do you have your own horse or ride a school horse? My family sounds just like yours, and I am pretty sure I ranted about that along this pages. Horses are big and dangerous animals, bla bla bla... I bought my first and current horse when I was 31 years old, so never too late. 
And I confess that I get nervous when someone's horse acts up near me when I am riding, because although most times my mare won't react at all, if it is for example a big spook she will get a bit aprehensive and worried. And I am a hell of a nervous wreck, lol! 
@RegalCharm Glad to "see" you! 
I hope you get better and better by the day, slowly and steady. 
Aww silly Carmen and the tomato sauce. My cat when he demands for attention and I am busy (for example, on the phone), will start to knock things down on purpose. Near me, so I can see what is going on, lol!!
That collar seems to have worked wonders, as she reacts just to the remote or something similar.
@JCnGrace must be so wonderful to just be able to get to the window and see the horses outside 
Lol no way you would trade your horses for ONE trip. I never travelled by plane, just the thought makes me goosebumps. Panic
@PoptartShop Enjoy your first time attending a wedding! 
I hope all goes well with that interview, will be rooting for you, if you can find something better payed and still in your job area go for it! 
@blue eyed pony So sorry to hear about your crappy day. Things didn't go too well from beginning to end. Well at least you got your noseband, which I love, looks really fancy on Ikora, and imo in any horse in general. BO's son has one similar, will attach picture below. And your boots will come.
About the job, they seemed to really like you, so don't loose hope, maybe you can find something else until they call you back. 

Nothing really out of the ordinary to confess, lots of rain today so no barn. Tomorrow will go and check what did BO do to Tuya. It's not thaaat cold, so I am not in panic mode if she is outside, but for the last weeks she had her stall ocupied by one of BO's son horses, staying there for a short time period. The most beautiful horse that I've seen there ever, a pure breed Lusitano from one of the most famous breeders in the country. His face is like a painting


----------



## blue eyed pony

Thanks @TuyaGirl  I really appreciate the kind thoughts


----------



## Jolien

@TuyaGirl 


I don't own a horse. I ride a friends horse and the school horses to learn how to ride.  I am also a sensitive person so I get what you mean.  I like chill horses.


----------



## Jolien

@blue eyed pony


I felt kinda panicky when I saw the white of his eyes showing... And I get that it can be a great aid for the reins. I directed my horse away from the hot one.  As far as I could. Because I saw it was stressed.


----------



## blue eyed pony

@Jolien then you did exactly what you should have


----------



## RegalCharm

@TuyaGirl Yes animals have their own personalities, some are a lot more noticeable than others. My last old cat who passed last year would wait for me to go to bed and then climb up on my back and sleep and if I woke up and changed position she would just walk on me till I stopped moving and go back to sleep. If I pulled the cover up over my head she would gently take her claws and pull it back down then wait for me to raise the cover up so she could crawl under the cover also. She was not real fond of little kids bothering her and when she had enough she would pin her ears back and swat them. She drew blood a couple of times so they learned to leave her alone. 

I have been really lucky to have had pets that were very people friendly both growing up and while raising children. That also includes the horses I have had.

That Lusitano is gorgeous. Can you crate him up and ship him to me. LOL 
@JCnGrace and @PoptartShop after surgery and after the sling I tried picking up the grandson with one arm around him but ended up using the right arm and hand to get his grip on my beard released along with a few whiskers. Babies seem to have this primal instinct to grab hair to hold onto it 'while being carried.

Gave Carmen a bath this afternoon and it went pretty good as she didn't try to get out of the tub until the end. I don't spray her head (don't want water in those big ears) I use just a wet wash cloth to wipe her face off. Then she got a slice of ham for being a good girl. And as a side job got the bathroom floor moped trying to get her dried off. So 2 birds with one stone. LOL....At least she didn't roll outside afterward which normally happened with the horses. LOL....


----------



## JCnGrace

@blue eyed pony, sorry about your job. Hopefully you can find something to tide you over until you can go back.
@TuyaGirl, I've never known any different than having them at home. Sometimes I think it would be nice to be able to board them and pay someone else do the work. LOL 

That is one handsome fella!
@Jolien, I've never taken lessons but know I don't like going on trail rides with large groups of people that I don't know. One or 2 strangers sprinkled in is fine because I can usually distance myself from them if either they or their horse is acting stupid. 
@RegalCharm, OUCH! I think that might have me trimming up my beard. LOL

Does Carmen like baths? I confess that I've never given DD one. Shame on me but the only time he gets stinky is when he plays in the creek and then I just spray him with a doggie deodorizer to get rid of the algae smell. Of course his coat is much shorter than Carmen's so that helps.

Well I jinxed myself by drooling over that expensive bathroom vanity. Started the dishwasher this afternoon and it made a grinding noise and then started smoking. Motor is fried but it's only 20 1/2 years old so I guess we can't complain too much. I'm surprised this is the first appliance we'll be replacing since we've lived here. 

We went all summer without the face flies being bad and now all of the sudden they are horrible. I think the neighbor across the road moved all his calves down to his dad's place so instead of those flies moving with the cattle they just moved across the road.


----------



## Jolien

@JCnGrace
I get what you're saying... My friends own their own horse, but I don't so I kinda have to go with a rented horse and a group of people and horses that I don't know... I hope in time I will be able to meet more people and get to know more people so I can be more relaxed about going on a trailride.


----------



## Caledonian

@*Jolien* - I'm with you; i like 'chill' horses (and people):smile:. I'm doing this for fun so i try to avoid as much drama as possible when i ride. I'm not always successful though!

@*TuyaGirl* - The Lusitano's gorgeous!!!. He could stop off in Scotland before you crate and ship him to @*RegalCharm* ! It's on the way :smile:!  He's got a beautiful, calm face and eye. Any chance of a full body shot?

@*blue eyed pony* - that's a shame about the job. At least they were nice about it and are giving you a good reference. I'm sure you'll find something and they might keep you in mind for the future.

@*RegalCharm* - Good to see you posting again! I can imagine that everything in the bathroom was wet after giving Carmen a bath LOL. i've bathed horses and a cat but never dogs. The cat was horrific and if it hadn't been for medical reasons, i would've quit after the first battle.

@*JCnGrace* - I think your dishwasher has done really well :smile: They rarely last as long when you replace them with something modern; they don't make things to last nowadays. I've been through so many vacuums, either because they've broken down, wouldn't suck or fell apart. My friend bought a cooker a few years back and last weekend it blew-up while she was stirring a stew; she was very lucky but extremely annoyed given its age.


Nothing exciting to confess. The weather is clear, sunny and chilly today. The trees are well on their way to losing their leaves. They seem to be missing the bright colours this year and going straight to falling off. I spent yesterday in the garden clearing and cutting back hedges.

I made pot of Scotch Broth soup this morning as the cold weather is making me crave comfort food. It's my second pot in four days. I think i might be going into hibernation!

I haven't ridden in ages, although i've volunteered to take little Camus the fidget out walking in-hand tomorrow night, as lameness has kept him out of work and i think he's ready to explode. 

Hope everyone has a good day!:smile:


----------



## RegalCharm

@JCnGrace Trim my beard :eek_color: the lady at the drivers license renewal last July said my photo I looked like Santa Claus LOL. Wait till you get sticker shock when you price a new dishwasher. It will not last near as long as your broken one either. 
@Caledonian Good to see you are doing well. I just mowed the lawn today and leaves are falling here too. Had Frost a couple mornings last week and yesterday the fog didn't lift till 11 am. I tried to get Carmen to stay in the tub/ shower so I could dry her off but she had had enough of the water and jumped out and then started shaking the water off all I could do was turn my head so I didn't get a face full of water. She doesn't like going out in the rain either so that makes for quick bathroom trips for her which I don't mind either as I don't have to stand out there with her. LOL. 

Scotch broth soup. Would that be soup with a bottle of Scotch in it? LOL. I could understand why you made 2 pots in 4 days. :rofl:
@PoptartShop well how was the wedding? Hope you didn't have a hang over today. Did you catch the bouquet


----------



## JCnGrace

@Caledonian, yes do tell what scotch broth soup is, I've never heard of it and I like soup in colder weather. 
@RegalCharm, I'd trim it because I'm a sissy when it comes to pain!

To both of you, I figured as much about a new one not holding up as well as the old one has. At the same time I'm hoping I can finally find one that actually washes the dishes well enough that I don't have to rinse them off first. I'm not sure such an animal exists though.

We got home late tonight so the big horses had already given up on me and left the barn. Cleaned up their messes and fed the cats and minis. I was surprised they didn't see the barn lights on and come back in but it had quit raining so they were probably hungry for pasture because heaven forbid they go out in the rain they might melt and it rained most of the day. LOL


----------



## carshon

I confess we got our 3rd crop of hay in before it rained! I am just ecstatic. Hay prices are steadily climbing here and I really needed that hay. It is gorgeous! I never want to bale this late in the year again though. And yes, it is raining again in NW IL - 9 weeks of rain at least once a week - then we had 1 week (last week) with no rain and nice temps (high 60's low 70 for a few days) and now its raining again and cold and blustery.

I am still hoping for some decent weather so I can hit the trails a few more times this year. Parks close for the season on Nov 15

I have my RN intake call for my first hip replacement surgery tomorrow. I won't know for awhile about a surgery date - and I am sure I will be told I need to lose 20-30 lbs before they will do the surgery so I have already half heartedly started dieting. Can't wait to get them done and ride (sleep, walk, sit, etc) without pain!


----------



## Tazzie

@JCnGrace, Izzie is definitely a saint <3 she's what I had always hoped for in order for Sydney to learn on. Glad the tiff is over with your boys! Oh my on the vanity!! I have the same issue though haha! And yeah no. I wouldn't give up your horses for vacations. Plus, there are such things as farm sitters now if you were to want to try traveling just once! Yikes about your dishwasher! But it had a good run! And ugh about the flies! So annoying!

@carshon, I'm so glad you got the hay put up! Hay prices are terrifying right now! I don't blame you for not wanting to bale that late again! Fingers crossed you get to ride! And that you can get your surgery soon!

@FinalCanter, I love the picture of you jumping! You'll get your groove back with jumping! And sometimes the goofy ones are the best. I've told Nick if I ever found one of the horses I grew up riding, he wouldn't be able to stop me from getting her. She had a back a mile long and couldn't collect to save her life. But everything I asked of her she went "I'm not sure I can do it how you want me to, but I'll try anyway because you're asking." I'd literally cash in my 401k to get her. The likelihood of ever finding her again though is incredibly slim as she wasn't registered and came from a high turnover barn.

@PoptartShop, I think they are sweet together  and yeah... I wish she had a different nervous tick, but it is what it is. I've gotten good at working her through it. Yay for a good lesson! Fingers crossed on the job! And it is sad, but you deserve to be paid what you're worth. Hope you enjoyed your first wedding haha

@TuyaGirl, thank you! And yes! The plaque shows lots of hard work put in to earn that! I'm super proud of it! And oh yes <3 makes my heart just melt watching them. Yay for rain! And I'm SO glad your new job is much better for you!! You deserve nothing but the absolute best <3 I hope Tuya starts feeling better with her feet :/ that is a gorgeous horse!!

@RegalCharm, I am SO glad you checked back in! I hope you get good news from the doctor. Haha about Carmen! My old baby Elliot was like that with crates. Nick finally had to make a crate our of actual cattle mesh because he could break small welds. His locks were these giant sliding bolts, and we "locked" it using clips. He would DESTROY the house if left loose, so he couldn't be left out. He broke all of his canines trying to get out, and ground down all of his teeth. He had a slew of other issues which were even worse. Had to put him down when he was about 5.5 (I believe) and my son was 6 months old. I miss him every single day.

@Caledonian, that sounds yummy! I don't blame you wanting comfort food. And it feels that way a bit here too with the leaves. I hope you got to hand walk last night!


Not a whole lot really happening here.

Saturday the 12th was trick or treating at the campground. I had two of my nieces with me  



















Sydney got to sit on Izzie after a bad day with Diego. Diego has been food aggressive since we bought him, and he tagged Syd's hand. He had his butt handed to him, and she got to sit on Izzie to relax while Izzie ate. Izzie didn't move her feet.



















Also got they kid's school pictures 



















This past weekend we went to Gatlinburg, and had a total blast! Hiked up to Clingman's Dome and did a lot of fun touristy stuff. It was a perfect family vacation 





































Came back and had a ride on the ponies. Syd apparently grabbed my spare helmet instead of hers, but other than that she had fun 





































Couple of videos of the ponies working


----------



## Finalcanter

@Tazzie 
haha thank you! Aw, you two definitely sounded like a match- sorry it didn't quite go through. I watch a high turnover barn that sells mainly ottbs and I'm just hoping they're around when I'm ready to own..



I confess...

I'm annoyed with my lesson today-with myself, though I'm trying not to let it bother me too much. My legs refuse to stay long, my aids get weak, and boom, the horse breaks the canter. My trainer did give me some pointers I am excited to try out, toes inward towards the horse for example...which I've learned the opposite. I practiced it in the few minutes we had left and I think I just need to get used to it more because it did feel better and more stable for me. I'm just mildly disheartened because I feel like I didn't try hard enough in the time we had. That said, other than my legs creeping up, my trainer said I'm a very good rider...my position just needs a little correcting. 
*sigh*
My friend wants to go on a trail again (went last friday which was very fun), and I wasn't going to go this weekend but it gives me a chance to practice since I won't have a lesson on the weekend. 
Been riding off and on for four years..I feel some mistakes are muscle memory- so I'll have to reteach myself, which can be done!


----------



## JCnGrace

@carshon, so nice to hear that good things are happening. Now if it will just quit raining long enough for you to get a few more rides in before winter sets in!
@Tazzie, LOOK AT SYD!!!!! Such a big girl riding by herself. 

LOL, hubby doesn't really want to travel, he was just trying to snow me into thinking he did. 
@Finalcanter, you'll get there, it just takes time to break old habits and develop new. 

Today was an errand day so didn't spend much extra time with the horses. They didn't ignore me when I called them in today though. LOL 

Had the second thing give up the ghost on me tonight (wireless mouse on the computer) so now waiting on the 3rd thing. I think I can probably find one of those at Walmart so no biggie.


----------



## PoptartShop

@JCnGrace LOL, of course they didn't ignore you! I swear they love us for the food. :lol: Ugh, I hope nothing else fails/breaks on you. The wireless mice are awesome. I have one at work & it's amazing. 
@Finalcanter aw, it's okay. Don't be so hard on yourself (easier said than done, I know). You will get it, just keep practicing. I have some bad habits with my riding still too that I'm trying to break. It's not easy!
@carshon yay for the hay!!  Yess! & I hope you get to ride soon. :/ The rain needs to stop so you can!
@Tazzie aw man, I hope Diego continues to improve with the food aggression. I know that's not fun to deal with. Ugh. So great seeing Syd ride. Look at her go!  & Yay for Nick with Diego!! That looks so amazing & fun going up that hill at a gallop. I bet he had the time of his life haha. The kid's school pictures are so cute! Awww!!! Cutest family ever. 
@TuyaGirl thank you!  Wow...what a beautiful horse, look at that face. So handsome! Boo about the rain. :/
@Caledonian Mmm, soup sounds amazing. I want some! Glad to hear things are good over there. 
@RegalCharm ouch, I know that hurt! :lol: I bet Carmen loved her bath, what a good girl! Oh tell me about it, my horse alwaaaaaays rolls after a bath/rinse off lol. It's like all that hard work for nothing haha. I actually didn't end up going to the wedding, unfortunately...:sad: 

I confess, I didn't even get to go to the wedding on Sunday after all. I got all ready, spent hours doing my hair/makeup (I rarely ever get dressed up, so I wanted to look extra good!) &...didn't even end up going. :icon_rolleyes: Basically, my BF wanted to be a jerk, a total jerk 5mins into the drive there, took me home, then just went BY HIMSELF to the wedding. Long story short, I ended up staying home, crying my eyes out & upset because of how he acted. So, now, we are trying to work through things, but let's just say he's moving out within the next few weeks/month & going to get some help/therapy, because he has a temper & bottles things in, he was NEVER like this before, so he knows he needs to get help & focus on himself. I won't stand to be disrespected, so I'm just over it. I try not to put my relationship business out there, but well, that's what happened, so yeah...if he works on himself & changes, great...if not, it's not meant to be.

Just sucks, because well, I was looking forward to going...but whatever. At least it wasn't my friend's wedding or something, it was his friend's wedding. So that's how my weekend went.

In OTHER news...yesterday my interview went really well.    & it's a lot more money than I'm making now, plus the benefits are amazing. So that's a good thing. I hope I get it, but I also have another one at a different firm lined up, they're going to call me to schedule soon, I'm hoping next week.  

Haven't ridden since Saturday, Sunday it rained, Monday I just wasn't up to it & yesterday it poured. May not ride today because it's just sooooo muddy & the ground is gross, but I'm hoping to ride tomorrow & Friday.  This weekend it looks like rain again. Ugh. But I'm gonna go & groom Promise after work because I need some horsey time/therapy! <3


----------



## Finalcanter

@PoptartShop

That sounds really rough..I hope you manage though it- and I hope you get that job as well!

--
I, speaking of work, am tired of getting all these afternoon-night shifts. It just seriously takes up my time and I knew the job work life balance sucked but it just adds to my annoyance towards it sometimes. Scheduling is awful, it was twice just one other coworker and I at night juggling an entire store. If the job paid better then fine. But...it doesn't. I'm glad I don't foot major bills though I do have some to upkeep.

But anywho, had a dream about leasing a horse ha...One day, but not doable now. Still debating on the whole trail thing for the weekend, and now I'm extra 'impatient' about the whole practice thing- but I think I'll wait. I just want to ride and sort it out; try harder and have a better lesson. I miss being five minutes away from the barn and having the frequency of lessons I once had. It drives me nuts sometimes, though I'm sure more good things are in the works concerning horses, I just have to be patient. My other passions of writing and drawing well, work just took a lot of that away. I'm tired from all the 1-9:30/10 shifts, worse when I have to turn around and be in at 8am at times. I can no longer not think about work anymore..I can't relax anymore. I'm not saying that to just say that either- I literally cannot stop thinking about 'when am I coming in next'. And the sad part is, I think that's how the company wants it :/. Working random shifts works terrors on the mind. 

Vent over


----------



## Caledonian

@*RegalCharm* - Ha! I wish there had been scotch in the soup. I’m fighting a heavy cold and I’d try anything to help clear my head. It sounds like you have similar weather to here. Do you get a bad winter? 

@*JCnGrace* – I think everyone will have this kind of soup just under a different name. I make vegetarian Scotch Broth although, traditionally, it’s made with mutton or lamb stock. I use a broth mix, which has pearl barley, yellow split peas, green split peas, blue peas, red split lentils; then I add carrots, turnips, onions and/or a leek. The recipes say to add celery and kale but I often leave them out and add potatoes. I like my soup thick especially at this time of year. 
https://www.farmersgirlkitchen.co.uk/make-scotch-broth-like-a-scot/

@Tazzie – Aww, Syd is so cute on Izzie. I love the costumes especially the dalmatian. 

@*PoptartShop* – That’s such a shame about the wedding and your BF! Good for you. You’re right; you need to look after yourself first and let him sort out his problems. Fingers crossed for the jobs.


@*Finalcanter* – Work sounds very stressful! No wonder it’s taken the passion out of other pastimes. I used to draw as well but I can’t seem to find the time once everything else has been done. I bought new paints and pencils and they’re still untouched. 

I confess that I’m feeling miserable. I’ve an awful head cold, I'm feeling achy and I've a puffy eye. I’ve had paracetamols and inhaled steam and nothing seems to working. I thought I could have an easy day at work but I’d two meetings, one for and an hour and half and the other for four very long hours. Honestly, I don’t how or why anyone would want to talk for that length of time! By the end my head was nearly on the table. Thankfully, I’m out and about on my own tomorrow, so I can do things in my own time.

I had a good time hand walking Camus. We took it easy as he was a little ball of energy and he seems to be the type who’s going to find as many ways as possible to go lame. I also stopped by to say hello to Blaze, who’s doing well with his new rider. It was nice to be around the horses after time away. I keep telling myself that I should make time but life keeps getting in the way.


Have a good day everyone!


----------



## RegalCharm

@Tazzie Carmen doesn't chew on her crate she just unlocks the door and pushes it and it pops open. I don't mind her being loose in the house she doesn't trash it. but today while I was at my follow up with the surgeon she did counter surf and eat a half stick of butter. LOL That is my fault for leaving it out. The surgeon said my shoulder should heal to 90% of pre breakage.

Great pic's Bad Diego. Good Izzie for comforting Syd while you ate your feed.
Beautiful Family Tazzie.
@PoptartShop I am Sorry you didn't get to go to the wedding after taking all that time fixing your hair and all. I bet You were prettier than the Bride. You should have called a friend and went out and had a You moment.
@JCnGrace yes wireless mice are reasonable and I am sure WalMart has them.
I didn't even ask for pain meds after my by pass surgery once they took the IV stuff off me after they realized that was what was causing my hallucinating and I was not pushing the button to self administer it. 
@Caledonian That is why you should keep a bottle of the good stuff hidden for medicinal purposes. LOL My Uncle long long ago said to take an onion cut it up and boil it in some water. then drink the water. said it was good for a head cold.

They are saying we will be getting some of what they call Polar Vortex's this winter and will be bitterly cold. The Farmers Almanac is calling for above normal perception and below normal temps. Last couple of winters have been on the mild side since the last Polar Vortex winter. But usually our winters are not that bad.


----------



## carshon

@PoptartShop I just want to add good luck on the job. I am sorry that the BF had a horrible lapse in judgement. But glad the he realizes he needs to work on himself. Relationships can be hard.

It is finally gorgeous here! The fall colors are really out and the weather at near normal temps. the bottom is going to fall out next week when we hit highs in the 30's. that will pretty much do it for mowing - but hubby and I both need a break. That is why a mowing business suits us. The money is nice to have extra in the summer but we don't have to do it all year. I hope to ride this Sunday and it may very well be one of my last rides for the season. Harvest is in full swing here but farmers are definitely behind so field riding may be few and far between since I don't ride in the fields during any hunting season. It's just not safe.


----------



## Finalcanter

@Caledonian yes you are definitely right. Though I did have a small epiphany, about applying to jobs at the college I graduated from, also given that I've worked there for for much of my attendance. I might even get in touch with my old boss- it's only been a year and a half. I'm feeling optimistic about it for some reason. I once heard that people sometimes feel stressed in their jobs because it's not worthwhile to them and they can strive to do better..that and a plethora of other reasons...And yeah I'm going to try to push myself with the whole drawing thing- I have WIP's to finish. 
I hope you feel better as well! Tis' the season for sickness unfortunately.
--

Tis the season for spooky abstract horses too!:


----------



## Captain Evil

Yikes! A kelpie!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I confess I have been trying to keep up with the thread and I am doing way better then ususal haha
Things at home have been okay but I can feel myself being spread really thin with all my work and extracurriculars.
I am working 72 hours a fortnight at the moment but most of them are nights and trying to keep up with my photography work on top of that and trying to look after the horses and spend enough time with them after that! 

Theo has 2 more shows and then we will be completely finished for this season & Roy will be going to a jump clinic in two weekends time and that will be it for both horses for the season as we are settling into wet season which will hopefully bring in some much needed rain.


----------



## Captain Evil

We are on our way north for a three day dive job. The particulars are very confusing, but should be fun. We are supposed to be catching, tagging and releasing wolffish, and are supposed to be doing three dives a day, but just got asked to help load the boat Saturday for a1:00 departure. 

According to the original plan we should have completed five dives by !:00 Saturday. Hmmm, odd. Doing three cold water dives on Saturday and six on Sunday is not out of the question for DH, but this is a commercial job, so not allowed. So no clue how it will all shake out, but pics, if any, will follow.

Here’s what is really frustrating: four good weather days, all spent working, then solid rain next week with one exception: and we have diving scheduled. So for DH, it’s perfect. For me not so much. Sadly, my horse is quite lame so I’m not as frustrated as I might be, but still pretty aggravating.


----------



## JCnGrace

Will have to catch up on my replies in the next couple of days but for now...last night when I was bringing the dog in we got skunked. Not a direct hit but the spray must have been floating in the air so now the dog reeks, the house reeks and probably I do too. It's all I can smell so I had hubby do the sniff test on me and he said I passed but his nose is unreliable. But it was farrier day and I didn't want to reschedule so I only got half the house done, dog got his first ever bath and if the shower didn't take the smell off of me I still stink. LOL Anyway after all that I was out of steam so the other half of the house is going to have to wait until tomorrow. 

Too many of the horse were uncooperative for their pedicures. Usually they assign 1 to be the butthead of the day but today it was Gamble, Cutter and Thunder with Cutter being the biggest butt. Maybe it was because their handler smelled like a skunk and they were more interested in getting away than standing still. LOL


----------



## carshon

@JCnGrace I am sorry but I had to laugh - the image of your horses trying to lean away from you while being trimmed was just too much!

Nothing really big to confess. I have a riding date planned for Sunday that I am really looking forward to. Hip surgery prep is coming along better than I had hoped. We are using a special program through hubbies work and the coverage is phenomenal! But they choose where you go and when you have the surgery - but it looks like surgery for me will be Dec or Jan for the first hip and then they get to decide if the second one is going to be done or not. 

Really anxious to have it done!


----------



## PoptartShop

@*JCnGrace* oh no!! Of all things, a skunk?!! Omg, that's horrible. One of my friends got sprayed & so did her dog a few years ago, it took forever to get the smell out. It just lingers!  Darn!
@*carshon* thank you. It definitely can be hard. Not always rainbows & butterflies! :lol: I hope you get to ride tomorrow. I know hunting season can be a pain. I really have to steer clear of most of the state parks/trails here because of it. Yay for finally getting a date regarding the hip surgery!  Dec/Jan isn't too far away at all! 
@*RegalCharm* aw thanks, I just ended up having my mom come over & then I just cuddled with the guinea pigs. LOL. Gosh, I hope it won't be a crazy cold winter. Nooo!
@*Caledonian* aw thank you. Sheesh, 4 hour meeting?! My goodness, I would've almost fallen asleep LOL. I'm glad you got some horsey time in & I'm glad you got to see Blaze. I hope you feel better!!  Being sick is no fun!
@*Captain Evil* I'm sorry about your horse. :sad: I hope you get answers soon. Poor thing. & I hope the dives go smoothly. I know that's gonna be tiring & stressful.  

@*Finalcanter* thank you. Ugh, your work schedule sounds stressful. :sad: hope things get better for you. I know it's hard to manage all that. I feel like most companies just work us to death. :icon_rolleyes: Or they try to, anyway.

@*Rainaisabelle* that is a lot of hours! Geeze. I hope the shows go well though.  

I confess, I have had ONE heck of a week guys...sorry for just now updating. So you all know what happened last weekend, how I didn't get to even go to the wedding, BF & had some issues...he's been trying by the way, which I am appreciating, but he is looking for a place still for himself.

So guess what happened to me on Wednesday? At 3:30...my boss calls me in...tells me 'today is your last day'. I was like, WHAT????????

My BF at first thought the place I interviewed at the day before maybe called my firm, but I don't think so - my boss told me everyone knew already that morning that it would be my last day. Even so, they planned this awhile ago & I just had no idea.

So now, I'm unemployed. Yes, I filed for unemployment, but still. Just a mess. But, I am hopeful because I did ace that interview, just waiting for them to get back to me (I did follow-up with them), & I have been applying to other firms like crazy. 

The reason they let me go was because they said last month in my meeting (when I asked for a raise & they wouldn't budge, even though I was totally prepared & I deserved it) I should've known it was going to happen soon. I was like no...you guys blindsided me. To make matters worse? The attorney who I was primarily working for, he's not a partner...so I was like 'I LITERALLY just met with him yesterday & he has praised me and I haven't made any mistakes etc'. they were like 'IT'S NOT HIS FIRM. HE'S NOT A PARTNER. IT WASN'T HIS DECISION HE HAD NOTHING TO DO WITH THIS.' I'm like okay, big shots...can I go home now? So that's that...I'm more P'd off than anything, but now it makes sense...

When I started working there, the lady who (she ended up leaving a week after I started) was supposed to train me said my position has been re-filled like 4-5x in the last year. & I also had a generic email address...just makes sense now. They don't care about people. They set me up to fail. But I'll be onto bigger & better things. Trying to stay positive & keep my head up. :sad:


I did end up texting the other attorney, and he said I can use him as a reference anytime. He feels bad & he's also screwed too, because well, nobody can really do the work I was doing for him. He has no paralegal now.



Anyway, so this is like right before we left for the wedding. I did take a picture, because well, I spent lots of time getting ready. LOL. 

Today I took Promise on a little trail too - lovely fall scenery!  I hope everyone is having a good weekend so far. Promise has definitely been my therapist this week.


----------



## RegalCharm

@PoptartShop Sorry to hear you got laid off from the firm you worked for and hope the Firm you applied at calls you soon to start with them. The way the head Boss's waited to tell you is really crappy with no notice of their intentions.
But Boss spelled backward is Double SOB.

Glad you got Promise to talk to and had a good trail ride and cuddled with the little fur balls. The view through a horses ear is one of the best pictures you can see. 
@JCnGrace the horses were probably joking after wards that you really need to change your brand of perfume as the new brand you were wearing really stinks. LOL....


----------



## JCnGrace

@PoptartShop, HOLY CRAP you have a bunch going on! First off hugs. I'm sorry about what is going on in your personal and professional lives, nothing like having it all rain down on you at once. Hopefully your BF can get his issues worked out and he needs to no matter what the outcome is between the two of you. Getting let go from work is probably a blessing in disguise. Finances may be a little tight but it will free you up to get out there and go on job interviews if the one doesn't work out. Fingers crossed it does and you're just getting a little break between jobs. Promise will definitely be good therapy, spend all the time you can with her. She'll listen and you can count on her not to repeat anything you tell her. My horses know all my secrets. LOL 
@Finalcanter, 2nd shift always screwed with hubby too. At one time the sheriff's dept. he worked for worked in rotating shifts, a month at a time. He was fine with days and nights but 2nd messed him up. He either got no sleep or had no life outside of work and sleeping for that month. He was very glad when they went to permanent shifts and he had enough seniority to get days. 

I so admire those with artistic talents and you definitely have talent!
@Caledonian, thanks for the recipe, I'll have to give it a try. I hope you're feeling better by now. You'd think after all these years of medical breakthroughs they could come up with a cure or at least something to help shorten its duration. I'm glad you got some pony time in with Camus. 
@RegalCharm, let's hope the Farmer's Almanac is wrong! 
@carshon, let us know how your ride went! Yay for surgery prep coming along! It's ok to laugh at me, I do too because if I didn't I'd go crazy with all the messes I get into. 
@Rainaisabelle, good luck with your shows and jumping clinic. I'm glad Roy feeling better so that you can take him to a clinic and I still can't get over how grownup little Theo is now, seems like just yesterday we were oohing and aahing over his baby pictures. LOL
@CAPtainEvil, hope your dives go well. Poor Boo, I hope you can get to the bottom of what ails him. Let us know when you find out because I'm clueless.
@RegalCharm, I have to put up with them when they are sweaty and stinky on 90+ degree days so you'd think they could put up with me when I'm not smelling my best! LOL 


Still getting whiffs of skunk mainly around the front door. I don't smell it outside but am going to scrub the outside of the door and around it anyway. The weather didn't cooperate today, it's been raining and the wind will blow you away. It even made Gamble frisky and it has been a long time since I've seen him running around and bucking. Him, TJ and Cutter were having a high old time playing but watching Cutter run makes Gamble & TJ look like they are going in slow motion, that little horse can book! LOL On the other hand the 2 lazies were standing in the barn watching the festivities.

I've got to share a funny image with you. Hubby had a dream that bad guys were chasing him and he was trying to get away from them while riding Majik. Hubby is 5'10" and Majik is 32 inches tall on the money. Forget about his feet dragging the ground, his knees would have been. Oh my gosh, I chuckle every time I picture it.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@RegalCharm Aww Carmen was a good girl at bath time 
Yup, my cat paws at the blankets very politely asking to come in. And must be on the same side as me  
@Tazzie Seems you had such a great family time at your trip. Beautiful place!
Silly Diego, but Izzie was there to comfort your kid. Lovely school pictures too!
@JCnGrace lol about the skunk. And the horses being all "nope" about the smelly owner 
At least your dog got to take a bath, you had just told you never bath him, so destiny has really weird ways.
Tuya was like your herd, a diva concerning the rain, but since she was put into pasture she is a lot better about it.
@carshon yay for the hay!! And I hope you got to ride today. And that you get pain free really soon.
@Finalcanter I am sorry that you are somehow facing some stress induced by your job. Don't let it control your inner peace, easier said than done, I know... 
Nice drawing!
@Caledonian glad you had your horsey time. 
I hope you feel better soon.
As requested I will attach a picture full body of the handsome boy 
@PoptartShop Ugh I am so sorry that things went slightly south for a moment. About the job, take it as an opportunity. You were already unhappy about it, and the way you got fired is actually the biggest proof that you deserve better! 
About your bf, well, at least he recognized he has a problem and hopefully he will get himself together. Girl let me tell you that you were absolutely gorgeous!! His loss not to take you, lol!
Now let me take the chance to confess that I had someone for a while, the most gorgeous guy I've been with. I never took the relation seriously, first because I was / am not ready, but also because he was also the most broken soul I met. Beyond repair. You are not on that stage and I hope you sort things out.
At the meantime you have the best therapist in the world - Promise 
@Captain Evil Hope all goes well with that job, and I am sorry about your horse's lameness. I wish he gets better quick.

The weather has been absolutely fantastic in here. So Friday I left work at 5 and I went for a small trail ride. What a luxury to be able to do it 
Yesterday I did the same, the ground is soft from the previous rain, so Tuya was good about the stones, appart the occasional stumble on uneven ground. Maybe her eyesight is not as sharp anymore. Her hooves look a bit flaky underneath, can't tell if shedding or a little thrushy, so I put cider vinegar on them just in case. 
That lovely soul had her face on hay both times, I just had to call her name and she came all happy. I love that old girl <3

Just because here's a picture full body of the handsome boy, a little far away, sorry but it's the only one I got. I think that he was sold or is about to be, I am sorry for the ones that wanted me to ship him over, lol! 
Tuya will stay outside still, even if he goes away. Not that cold yet.

Whew! That was long!


----------



## PoptartShop

@RegalCharm you're right about that double SOB! :rofl: That's the truth!


@TuyaGirl thank you for the kind words. <3 I am so glad you got to go on a trail!  I bet Tuya loved that! Such a sweet girl. & wow he is sooo handsome! What a gorgeous horse!


@JCnGrace LOL what a funny dream! :lol: Bahaha. I bet the horses are loving the weather, it's so entertaining watching them frolic & play! :lol: Glad the smell of the skunk is going away though. I hope you never have to deal with that again! & thank you, you're right, it probably is a blessing in disguise. Their loss!


I confess, I haven't heard anything yet from the firm I interviewed with last week or any of the other places I've applied to, however it is only Monday so I'm trying to be patient. I know things can take awhile. Trying not to get stir-crazy in the house, either. It is spotless now, though! :lol: Going riding later, then the farrier is coming.  Thanks for being so supportive of me, everyone. It means a lot. Happy Monday!


----------



## carshon

@PoptartShop My jaw dropped when I read your post. Holy Smokes! What a horrible way for them to treat you. Before long word will get out and no one will apply there. I am sure Paralegals are not a dime a dozen. Fingers crossed you hear something soon.


I did get to ride yesterday - the weather was perfect! And now the downward turn - we are expected to get rain with a few snow flakes mixed in tonight with falling temps and possible light accumulation on Thursday. Where has my fall gone?


----------



## Captain Evil

Well. We are back from our dive job and it was... quite different. 

I can't exactly say what went on because my mother always said, "If you can't say anything nice..." and I always listen to my mother. And we were hired by friends. And... any overall, general term that can be used to describe the job would have to include mention of fecal matter and sharp, whirling metal blades, and I am pretty sure I could not get that by our eagle-eyed moderators. 

But it did involve such things. 

It boggles the mind, really, it does. This job has vast quantities of time, money, agencies and brains tied up in it... oh, I can say no more. I will say this: Ph.D can often mean Piled Higher and Deeper. 

They had specialists on board to anesthetize the fish, surgeons, grad students, professional topside cameramen... The entire job, all the months and tens of thousands of dollars they spent boiled down to one guy poking a fish with a stick. The fish just rolled its eyes and left. 

But I promised pics, so here goes. 

Because we were told to be there Friday morning for work, we arrived Thursday night. We were the ONLY ones there until Saturday afternoon. So DH went diving for fun:

















I took photos:

















...and spied some beautiful local fauna:

















And finally DH got to go "serious" diving while I worked as dive safety officer. He was hired to be the videographer, but there was nothing to video so he ended up kinda being the main diver, although not the fish-poker. That took a PhD.


----------



## RegalCharm

@JCnGrace Yep hope the farmers Alamac is wrong too but the percentages of being right are better than the weather persons. You get your new dishwasher yet? your dream was funny but I imagine your hubby on Majik's back using his feet to help him run faster. Hi Ho Majik away. LOL.
@PoptartShop Hope you are taking advantage of some of the day light to spend with Promise. What are you going to dress up as for Halloween? Or do you do that. I second what TuyaGirl said.
@TuyaGirl That big boy looks even better with the full body pic. I am sad you can not crate him up and ship him to Scotland for a short visit before the visit to Ohio. LOL.


----------



## JCnGrace

@TuyaGirl, How do you keep from snatching up the good looking horses they bring in? I'd be even more horse poor than I am now if I hung around there. LOL 

I have to mention about how cheerier you sound since you switched jobs. I am so glad for you that you're happy with what you're doing now. And what a bonus that you get to spend more time with the lovely Tuya!
@PoptartShop, don't get discouraged, the right job is out there! I can't wait until you're sounding just like @TuyaGirl in her posts. 
@carshon, hopefully fall isn't over with yet. We're supposed to get rain for several days starting Wednesday night but not cold enough for snow to be mixed in with it. Glad you had a beautiful day for a ride!
@Captain Evil, that does not sound like a fun job you just had. I can totally imagine what you're talking about. Growing up my best friend was book smart but she didn't have a lick of sense. Then had the nerve to complain about her youngest son not having any common sense. Once I was done laughing I said, "Wonder who he got that from?". LOL I wasn't being mean it was a source of much amusement between us when we younger. 

At least you got some wonderful photos out of the deal. Are those mule deer?
@RegalCharm, heck no, it's not going to be here until mid December. Figures that I'd want one they don't keep in stock which they didn't tell us until after I picked it out. Hubby is the one that dreamed it not me and I asked him about his legs dragging but he said he didn't see them in the dream. Good thing I didn't dream it because I would have been mad at him all the next day for riding Majik. LOL 

Today was tree clean-up from the winds on Saturday. Thankfully it was out in the pasture and no fences were involved but it was a big old thorn tree that had been dead for years. Those durn things don't rot and hubby had a heck of a time getting the chainsaw through the actual trunk of the tree.


----------



## RegalCharm

@JCnGrace well you will get it before the holidays so you will not have to do all the pot scrubbing by hand.


----------



## JCnGrace

@RegalCharm, they sent an e-mail today and it will be the even later when they deliver. Just now I realized hubby said new date was 12/24 and that ain't gonna work if that's right. I had to go to town today and made him go with me so we could eat out = no dishes to wash tonight! LOL 

I confess I'm behind the ball this year and still haven't traded out their water troughs to the ones with heaters in them. Not that we've needed them yet but I'm almost a month overdue from normal schedule.

Finally got a new mouse today but after opening the package the little thingie that plugs into the computer to make it work was missing. Crawled all over the floor with a flashlight just in case it fell out while opening and no dice. Now another trip to Walmart. Since this is the way life has been going lately it could be why I'm behind schedule. LOL Could be worse so I'm not complaining, just laughing at my luck.


----------



## RegalCharm

@JCnGrace did you check the bottom of the mouse. there is a little place there that you press the usb thingy into to store it. Notice the technical term in reference to the usb plug in. LOL. 

Your old usb thingy might also work if the old and new mice have the same operating features.

Dec. 24th then it becomes a Christmas Present instead of a replacement appliance. Merry Christmas HO HO HO.:smile:


----------



## Finalcanter

This thread is literally my second horsey journal (not counting my 4 some-odd physical ones! HA)
I figured out that it might be easier for me to just post on this forum via my phone if I have pictures to share. It's faster and easier than the computer, especially after a ride. Hopefully it won't turn them sideways. 

I'm glad next week is a little more broken up between morning and second shifts. I just can't do so many, it's draining. Looking forward to potential pto and my week of during -christmas (will miss riding that week but will spend time with family I haven't seen in a while). Speaking of riding, i'm eager to ride again on sunday.. though I confess, when my barn friends aren't there, it's kind of awkward. I confess I don't like having not much to do at the barn after the 30 minute mark. 

I can always brush horses that are out of lessons and watch other lessons I guess. I tend to not stay there without my buddies due to that. Kind of one of those 'why be at the barn if you don't have a lesson, lease, own' type of feelings.
I should be grateful sure, but that doesn't take away the want for something more- that's just part of human nature though. Always seeking opportunities and more fulfillment. With my job, i'm getting right on with that looking for somewhere else to go. With horses....it takes time. More importantly it takes money. 

Hopefully when I move out of state things become more affordable. Until then, i've been saving a small part of my income (leisure savings), and that is growing steadily as with my more important non horsey savings. I think i've always been a good saver, but i'm just impatient. Though watching the leisure pile grow a little at a time is rewarding- it'll be worth it. The impatience is killer though..


----------



## PoptartShop

@*carshon* thank you, exactly. We really are a dime a dozen! I found out the attorney I was mostly doing work for was pretty unhappy it happened, & it was actually his birthday that day too!!!!! Poor guy. I hope he gets out of there too.

@*RegalCharm* I'm not dressing up this year, just gonna bum it in some sweatpants & give out candy. :lol: No trick-or-treaters yet, but it's still a bit early. & I most definitely have been enjoying spending extra time with Prom!  

@*JCnGrace* thank you, I hope so too. Definitely crossing my fingers. I'm trying to stay in a good headspace. Darn! That sucks about the mouse. Those little USB thingys are really tiny. I have one for my laptop & I almost misplaced it one time, I was looking everywhere for it...it was hiding in my laptop bag *facepalm* :icon_rolleyes: LOL. & the water troughs can wait...a bit longer! Guess what? I FINALLY, today, took the horse blankets to get washed! :lol: I should've done it months ago...oh well haha.

@*Captain Evil* that does not sound fun. Ugh. I know exactly what you mean. :sad: But I agree, you did get some good photos.  How cute! 
@Finalcanter saving is good!  Most people even with horses don't save money. It's hard, but it'll be worth it. & there's nothing wrong with staying at the barn after your friends leave. It must be peaceful. Even if you don't have a horse - so what?! I always enjoyed being there when I didn't even have one of my own. Grooming is fun & therapeutic.  Keep your head up!

I confess, I had an interview today, and they want me to come back next week, however I'm kinda on the fence about it. For one, parking is $170 a month (yes, a month) & that's like over $2k a year, and they kinda wanted to start me at an even LOWER salary than what I was making at my other firm...NOPE. But they said the owner would like to meet with me early next week, and see if they can come up with a number for me...so I'm gonna give them a chance, but that parking is just turning me all the way off. :icon_rolleyes: That's like another bill...plus gas to get there! It's near where my other job was, but still - at least I never had to pay for parking.


I FINALLY heard back fromt he place I interviewed with last week before I got let go at my job...the HR manager said she thinks I'd be a great fit for the firm (yay!) but, she said they're not in a rush to hire right now & that the attorney wanted to interview a few more people, not just one (aka me). Understandable, but she said she could call me tomorrow & offer me the job, OR I may not hear from her for 2mos...so that's kinda a bummer. But I can't just focus on that place, even though it's exactly what I want. Ugh!


I got another call for another huge firm, and it's also exactly what I want, so I'm hoping I get that...we will see. Just staying focused & keeping busy.


Rode a lot this week, but it rained yesterday & today, so everything's a muddy mess. :lol: 



Not doing much tonight. Giving out candy if there's any kids, that's about it. Anyone doing anything fun?!


----------



## phantomhorse13

Sorry to have been MIA, but its been potato harvest time. Trying to get caught up now. 



A few weeks ago, DH and I went to Ohio for a ride. The whole story is in my journal.

































:cowboy:


----------



## JCnGrace

@RegalCharm, turns out the USB (thanks for a little education) was inside the battery compartment. You didn't tell me to look there dangit! LOL 

Appliances or anything else used for chores cannot be considered a gift unless the giftee requested a new one while the old one was still in working order. I just had to set hubby straight on this because he said the same thing. LOL 
@Finalcanter, saving your money to get what you want is good and being responsible. I know way too many people who live on credit these days and eventually their house of cards ends up falling down around their ears. 
@PoptartShop, at least she called you so you wouldn't be on pins and needles but still...that's frustrating! Yay on you though for keeping your head in a good place. 
@phantomhorse13, welcome back and I bet your glad the potato harvest is done. There is a trail at Harrison-Crawford in Indiana that has an overhang just like the one in your first picture. I thought I was going to have to yell at you again for being nearby without giving me a shout and then I remembered you said Ohio. 

The air temperature wasn't so bad today but the wind was terrible and felt like it was coming straight from the North Pole. First day of the season I had to dress like it was winter. Lost another tree too and while it was tall like the last one its about 1/3 of the size diameter wise so cleanup will be easier. 

Tomorrow I'm helping my friend take her dogs to the vet for their annual checkup and shots. She recently added another dog to the two she already had so isn't sure she can handle all 3. One of the two original dogs is a bit of a pill. Then we're going out for a quick lunch since she'll still have the dogs with her. She should have just moved down here after she retired because she comes down here to do stuff all the time since it's much cheaper.


----------



## Jolien

@phantomhorse13
Cool! I want to go into endurance when I am a better rider!  



I just wanted to share a picture of me and the horse I have been riding for several months now. We are getting accustomed and I have come to trust him more and more. He now comes to greet me in the pasture (good sign I guess?) and we are understanding eachother better.  He's so cheeky/goofy sometimes. haha.


----------



## blue eyed pony

So it's only taken almost four years but I finally got Ikora out to her first ridden show.

Except my ankle is still really unhappy so I just walked her around the grounds (under saddle) instead of entering any classes. I was going to see how I went, and how I went was "can we try a tro- NOPE. Okay."

It was probably for the best anyway because Ikora was a little bit mindblown by the atmosphere. SO MANY horses around. Loose horses left and right because the weather was a bit iffy (windy and rainy) so there was a lot of misbehaviour. So many kids falling off. 

And what's with kids feeling the need to fang around the warmup at a (deliberate) gallop? Like dude there were no hunter classes no one was asked for a hand gallop in the ring there's no need for that. It's just unsafe when there's 25 kids on small ponies galloping around. 

Overall though it wasn't too bad, when I asked the littlies to give us space (because Ikora is HUGE and was stressed) they did and it was ultimately a really good day. Ikora threatened to rear a couple of times but her behaviour was a huge amount better than it was last time I took her to a show, and she did settle down really nicely. If my ankle had been in better shape I might have tried to actually work her a little bit. But she had a really good constructive experience and I'm really pleased. 

I don't think I'll get any photos of me on her, but we will see. I didn't see an official show photographer and my photographer didn't start taking pics until after I'd already dismounted. It's all good though! I am really really impressed with my big girl, even though she decided a rubbish bin was a horse eating monster and a random napkin was a bloodthirsty serial killer. I went with the intention of leaving happy if we left alive, and I left delighted because we even kept all four feet on the ground the WHOLE TIME!


----------



## RegalCharm

@PoptartShop Well maybe you will have lots of reeses cups left over for yourself. I am sure everybody has their fingers crossed that you get a phone call very soon. Did the one Co. call and set up a time and date for you to talk to the one person. For the parking if you work 40 hours a week you would need like an addition $3. plus an hour just to pay for that expense. So that would be something that could play in asking for a decent starting wage and a raise after a probationary period. 
@JCnGrace What you mean Dec 24 or so is not classified as a Christmas Present. That is a long standing tradition. LOL...……...As far as the usb part for the mouse all mine have been in the carrying pocket built into the mouse. Who would have thunk they would stick it in the battery compartment.


----------



## RegalCharm

@phantomhorse13 that one picture with the trail going under the rock over hang looks like Old Man's Cave at Hocking Hills.


----------



## JCnGrace

@blue eyed pony, have you had your ankle x-rayed? It's good for any of them to get out and about for new experiences. Mine for sure need more of it these days.
@RegalCharm, not that something given on Dec. 24th isn't considered a gift, it's that things which require work as in dishwashers, vacuums, stoves, washers, dryers etc...do not qualify as gifts unless the person getting it requested them as a gift. Ours broke and needed to be replaced thus not a gift because I didn't ask for one. LOL I was off a day anyway, scheduled for the 23rd not the 24th. 


Finally got tired of enough of fighting the wind knots in Gamble's mane and trimmed it up today. I didn't take the time to comb it out and pretty it up because we were going out to dinner tonight so I may get up to the barn tomorrow and find I still have a lot of work to do on it. Since I prefer long manes I may not have gotten it short enough to do any good, time will tell on that. I only went an inch or so above the bottom of his neck. It would help if he'd quit rubbing it on the hay manger.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@JCnGrace thank you!! I really am quite happier at this job, previous one was the worst ever, but I could not leave it without something else on the horizon, because of bills and Tuya. 
Aaand that mane is gone, lol! About the trees, were they on pasture land? I ask for the horses safety. Bet it's such a nice feeling to cut them, so I get your hubby 
Hope all went well at the vet with the dogs. 
And yay for @RegalCharm help with the mouse 
@Captain Evil lol, fecal matter - was Kurt Cobain's first band name  (sorry, I love him so much that it came to my mind immediately)
But we loved the pictures, so not all is lost.
How is your horse?
@blue eyed pony I think it was also great idea to expose Ikora to that environment. There's always those first times, and despite her being all excited / spooky, it was a positive experience overall 
@Finalcanter Yup, my savings for years allowed me to buy my mare (I was 31 years old then), so I say carry on because you seem to have it well planned  
@PoptartShop Be patient, something will happen soon, and you will be on a much better spot. No answer from that company that could hire you like tomorrow or in two months?
Girl, high-five related to the horse blanket  I had mine washed last week before many months in the trunk of my car. Life got in the way 
Keep enjoying your therapist while the weather permits!
@Jolien I could not see the picture because my phone is playing up, but it's a good sign when horses come to us, so you are doing something right to reinforce your bond 
@phantomhorse13 Hi there! Good to see you and that all is well 

Where do I start? 
BO is out at the horse fair since Friday. Yesterday I took my mum to the cemetery - it's the day we honour our deceased in here - and then we headed to the barn. Yes, my very non horse people mum came with me. Rained the whole week, so the ground was soaked and I promised I would not take long, as riding was out of the plans.
BO asked an old man to feed the horses during the week, on the weekends I go and help. When we arrived, the old man was there, doing nothing, and told me BO had told him that his daughter would feed the horses on the weekends. WHAT????? The girl went with them to the fair!! I ran to open the stables where 3 horses were waiting to be fed since Friday. One didn't even have water. Had to take a deep breath before explaining the schedules again. 
Tuya and her friends didn't have hay, but they have some grass already, so not the end of the world. We tossed two square bales at them. 
Then I cleaned those 3 horses stalls, gave Tuya her grain, brushed her, rasped her hooves a little and put acv on them(she has thrush). 
Before putting her back in pasture I took her next to my mum, and she touched her... With TWO fingers, lol! She spent all the time playing with the barn cats.

My job is great, but when it rains I don't go work. With soaked ground the machine does not work well, the plants just fall and lay above the ground (gah, language issues). I earn almost the double than in previous job, all good, I know how to save, what bothers me is that next week the prediction is still of rain, so no grain for Tuya (no work, no barn lunch time), although she is looking better. 

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## Jolien

@TuyaGirl


Thanks!


----------



## PoptartShop

@*phantomhorse13* glad the potato stuff is done with!  Whew! I bet you are glad that's over. Gorgeous ride though, wow! :O You and Phin look great as always! Gonna head over to your journal right after this!

@*JCnGrace* thank you, I'm trying! Hope the vet visit went well with all those doggies & you enjoyed lunch!

@*Jolien* try uploading the picture again? Or is it the one in your avi? It wasn't showing up for me either!
@*RegalCharm* yeah, Tuesday at 11 I'm meeting with the owner. We will see how it goes. Exactly, I definitely need a higher salary than what they were talking about. I'm hopeful, but I still want to keep options open.
@*TuyaGirl* thank you.  Nope, nothing yet. It'd be a miracle if they call me tomorrow, I'd be like OMG I CAN START TOMORROW, LET'S GO! :lol: LOL. But we will see...she did say I'm a great fit, but I really hope it doesn't take forever for her to give me an answer. Ugh! The waiting game is hard. Yes!! I should've gotten the blanket washed a long time ago, but oh well haha. Geeze, I'm glad you were there or else who knows if those horses would ever get fed?! Yikes!! That sucks about the rain. :sad: The ground is still pretty mushy here from all the rain this past week. It's so annoying!

I confess, I do have some candy leftover from Halloween. Reese's! Mmm! My fav. Only had like 5-6 kids come, that was it. Oh well. But it's been a pretty chill weekend. I've been doing a lot around the house & I rode yesterday, but the ground has been so mushy from the rain, it's a mess still. 

Today I just hungout with Promise & groomed her, then we went for a little walk. She's sooo fluffy. A bit dusty from the mud, but oh well.  Her & River were enjoying the hay too! 



I'm dying for tomorrow to get here, so I can hear something (hopefully) from places I've been applying to. I'm so impatient, huh? LOL.


----------



## Jolien

Okay, that's weird! I can see the picture myself... Here's another one.


----------



## blue eyed pony

@JCnGrace yes the day I hurt it, it's not broken, soft tissue injuries take a long time to heal. I do think I should probably follow up with my doctor and see if I can get it scanned to see what, exactly, I've done to the tendons and ligaments, but the xrays were clean.
@TuyaGirl exactly! 

Sadly no ridden photos. Maybe next time!


----------



## RegalCharm

@JCnGrace why don't you braid the manes. Do one horse at a time or even a 1/2 horse at a time. That should help them from getting all those knots and help them grow long.

Chocolate and horses. Does it really get any better than that @PoptartShop.
Try not to be impatient about waiting for someone to call. I know that is really hard to do sometimes especially when there are bills to pay. But you don't want to worry yourself sick either. 
@TuyaGirl how is the weather over there. The days here are sunny but chilly and at night it is cold enough that there is frost on the grass and cars. Winter is coming early this year I think. 5:30 pm and it is practically dark outside since the time changed. Makes for long evenings and nights.


----------



## lb27312

I confess I haven't ridden in a while. Bummed and need to get the young guy started, but have been travelling a lot lately. One more trip next week and I HOPE I'm done with travel. 

Great pics @phantomhorse13, glad potato harvest is done! 

Sorry to hear about your ankle @blue eyed pony. I hope it heals soon! 
@RegalCharm - I hope your collar bone heals up and you can get back to target shooting! I'm really happy Carmen is doing good. 
@PoptartShop - Crossing my fingers you get that call real soon!! It will happen!

Wasn't around for Halloween, not many kids in the neighborhood and the driveways are long. I went out this morning and all the boys were fine, went out again and Challenger is 3-legged lame, this horse has never taken a bad step!! Not putting any weight.... so cold hosed it, wrapped frozen peas around it for about 15 minutes then put him in a heavily bedded stall and butted him. Will do so again in the morning. Get the vet and farrier out to see what it could possibly be. But have to catch a flight in the morning so hopefully I can get it settled remote. Worried about my poor pony.

I hope everyone has a great week!


----------



## JCnGrace

@Jolien, your pictures are still not showing up and I'm on a desktop computer. 
@TuyaGirl, crazy old fart. It was a good thing you checked up on him!

Yes the trees are in their pasture but knock on wood they seem to be smart enough to stay away from them during storms and high winds. There's plenty of open spaces too so that helps. 
@PoptartShop, Promise looks cute in her winter fuzzies! Any chance you have convenient, reliable public transport if that one job panned out? I know nothing about that sorta thing except a lot of people in cities use it and it might be an option rather than paying for parking if it's available.

Lunch was delicious and thank goodness I finally convinced her the dogs would be fine in the car if we ate inside because I needed a break from the "pill's" yapping. The other 2 dogs were good although I think the new one was just too scared to be bad. She shook and shivered the whole time but friend says she barks a lot when they are at home. I guess she's used to it enough that she can tune it out, gives me a headache. LOL
@RegalCharm, I'm a free flowing, natural look kinda gal besides the fact that Gamble would surely rip the whole braid out on something or another and if he didn't do it himself Cutter would probably grab ahold and rip it out for him. He's blessed with hair anyway and in a couple of weeks you won't be able to tell it's ever been trimmed. 
@lb27312, any obvious swelling or heat? If not you're probably dealing with an abscess. Pesky thing but at least as soon as they pop through your horse gets instant relief. 

Finished up Gamble's mane today. Once I took the comb to it I had definitely left some stragglers. LOL Then took thinning shears to the ends to make it look not quite so obviously scissor trimmed. Then took one edge of the regular scissors and scraped from underneath to thin even more. Not even all that comes close to actually thinning out his mane. He doesn't have much of a forelock but he sure isn't lacking in the mane or tail department.


----------



## RegalCharm

@lb27312 Carmen is doing good and weights 70 lbs. now so she has put on 3 lbs since I got her. My grand kids were up the other night and the 5 yr old fell asleep on Carmen's half of the couch. Carmen looked and sized up the situation jumped up and laid down on her half covering up the grand daughter almost completely. I got her down and she went to her crate to lay in it. 
@JCnGrace Good that Gambie has the mane and tail hair gene then and sounds like Cutter is the practical joker in the crowd. Mini's seem to grow thick manes and tails more so than larger equines.


----------



## Jolien

@JCnGrace 



I changed the album where it's from to "public". That's the only thing I could think of.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I confess I’m glad everyone is doing decently ! Theo and I just had our last show of the year, coming home with a 2nd and a 5th. We got DQed in our lungeline class but it’s just something we need to work on! I also confess I have been going through some mental health stuff so I am taking a social media break to rest and recharge. I find social media can become toxic at times so I’ve decided to extricate myself from it for now.


----------



## JCnGrace

@RegalCharm, no horse on this farm can hold a candle to Majik the mini's mane & tail, it's ridiculous, but Gamble the quarter horse has more locks than the mini Miss. LOL Does that make sense? 

And Cutter (quarter horse)??? He's like a hyperactive, PITA little brother to his herd mates. He tears off fly masks, obvious who the culprit is when he's the only one left wearing his. While waiting for the farrier to come and I have them haltered he keeps himself occupied by grabbing the halter and trying to yank the wearer of said halter around. Those would probably be removed too if he could just figure out how. He's constantly aggravating someone trying to get them to come play with him and isn't graceful about accepting "NO" for an answer. He's perfectly OK with the fact that they're only chasing him because they're trying to bite him and drive him away. LOL
@Jolien, I'll check it out. 
@Rainaisabelle, congrats on your show! I hope you feel better and can come back soon. 

Got the water trough switched out for the herd of 5. Fri. & Sat. the overnight lows are supposed to get down in the 20's so I figured I better get on it. Frecks & Thunder still had more water in their trough than I wanted to dump but I got their heated trough pulled out and ready to switch as soon as they need a refill. The minis will need to be moved back to their winter lot here in the next couple of days too which means getting some hay hauled to their barn as well. Nothing like procrastinating until the last minute and then having to get it all done at once.


----------



## JCnGrace

@Jolien, can you provide a link for your album? I can't find it. 

P.S. The easiest way I have found to show pictures is when you make a reply to click on the "Go Advanced" tab and then along the top of the reply box you'll see what looks like a paper clip. When you click on that it will allow you to upload photos that you have stored on your computer.


----------



## RegalCharm

@JCnGrace this seems appropriate for your horses. And if you are still sleepy reading this it will wake you up . LOL


----------



## Finalcanter

I think I got the hang of sitting the canter during my lessons but I have to confess that I rode twice in one day which is amazing BUT (different horses of course), my second trainer pushed my lesson up in time. 

I did a lot of no stirrup work before hand and should've thought better about jumping in the second lesson: we cantered to the jump, cleared it, went to the second and my legs buckled! Or a better way of explaining, I didn't quite lose my stirrups but there was no weight in them/heels crumpled :xD:. Tumbled off, didn't get that on camera, so I can only imagine I fell on my non existent butt and my back. Once I assessed I was okay, I got back on to finish that little course but trotted in (teeny jumps here. The days of me doing 2'3-2'6 aren't over but they aren't coming soon. Also more and more I prefer all four hooves on the ground). But I didn't really care about that, I was happy I got to my goal of sitting the canter! took long enough to be consistent with it. 

(Alright, posting pictures via mobile... moment of truth...I always screenshot when i'm about to turn dont mind my face)


----------



## JCnGrace

@RegalCharm, that was hilarious!
@Finalcanter, YAY for accomplishing a goal! I hope that you didn't get hurt when you took the tumble and thank goodness for small blessings (not caught on camera). Who wants a reminder of those awkward moments? LOL


----------



## carshon

@Finalcanter I think you look great! And congrats on the canter. I love the feeling of a good grounded canter. Too bad Tillie Mae's canter is like riding a bounding jack rabbit or deer. it's like being launched into space each stride!


----------



## Jolien

ok, last try


----------



## JCnGrace

IT WORKED @Jolien! That's a really nice picture of the two of you, thanks for sharing it.

As if the night time wasp sting and skunk thing wasn't weird enough today I was throwing hay down from the mow and once I climb down the ladder I see Picks & Bugs climbing all over the bales eating something. WTH??? Upon close inspection there were flies crawling all over the bales and the floor and I reckon those 2 cats must consider flies a delicacy because they was chowing down. YUCK! Never have I had that happen before. What is going on around here, it's like the twilight zone or something. I'm not sure if the flies were hibernating in the bales of hay or if they came from under the pallets I was throwing the hay onto at ground level. Either way it was weird! Once I got that hay unloaded into the mini's barn you can bet your booty I was in the house and taking a shower because I felt like they were crawling all over me just like when you see a tick. LOL Also got all the liquids in the barn moved back to the garage so 2 more winterization chores checked off the list.


----------



## Jolien

JCnGrace said:


> IT WORKED  @*Jolien* ! That's a really nice picture of the two of you, thanks for sharing it.
> 
> As if the night time wasp sting and skunk thing wasn't weird enough today I was throwing hay down from the mow and once I climb down the ladder I see Picks & Bugs climbing all over the bales eating something. WTH??? Upon close inspection there were flies crawling all over the bales and the floor and I reckon those 2 cats must consider flies a delicacy because they was chowing down. YUCK! Never have I had that happen before. What is going on around here, it's like the twilight zone or something. I'm not sure if the flies were hibernating in the bales of hay or if they came from under the pallets I was throwing the hay onto at ground level. Either way it was weird! Once I got that hay unloaded into the mini's barn you can bet your booty I was in the house and taking a shower because I felt like they were crawling all over me just like when you see a tick. LOL Also got all the liquids in the barn moved back to the garage so 2 more winterization chores checked off the list.



probably a dead mouse or something in the hay. The flies must have laid eggs in it. Yuck...  My cat also eats insects.  She even hunts them and eats dragonflies and all!


----------



## Jolien

I confess I feel like such a spammer... (apparently I have nothing better to do, lol), but I am so so happy about my decision to start horseback riding! I have spent 30 hours in the saddle since august this year and I want to learn so much more!  I had a horrible period the last few years and I decided something had to change... I needed to re-ignite some passion in me... And because I always liked animals so much one of my friends helped me out by convincing me to start riding and when I said yes she gave me riding lessons! This has been a great decision for me. Now my energy is focused on riding, horses and learning as much as I can. In the meantime I am busy with my job and I have little time left to worry/think too much and all...  That I have found this forum with friendly members that really help you out/give advice is a cherry on top!


----------



## lb27312

JCnGrace said:


> @lb27312, any obvious swelling or heat? If not you're probably dealing with an abscess. Pesky thing but at least as soon as they pop through your horse gets instant relief.


 @JCnGrace - Yeah there was no obvious swelling or heat but he wouldn't put any weight, never seen that so my first over dramatic reaction was broken leg.... then I palpated it and did what I said. Farrier(why does that spelling not look right?) came as I was leaving and thought it was an abscess and dug a little but didn't want to create a crater so put Icthamol and diaper and wrapped it. Today the house sitter said he's not favoring any foot so will see when I get home tomorrow. But I was surprised that he wouldn't put any weight... he could be allergic to pain like I am... :smile:. Farrier said he would come back out on Friday if needed. And Yikes on having Twilight Zone moments! lol
@Jolien - I'm glad you are enjoying your horse journey! The will fill your life! 
@RegalCharm - lol on her wanting her side of the couch but good on you for not letting her. When the cat is in the dog's spot he will come and stare at me wanting me to move her..


----------



## carshon

I confess - I have a surgery date for my hip replacement. I have asked for Anterior Hip replacement but the surgeon will have to determine if my physical build is compatible for this surgery (I am overweight) I will be having surgery Jan 10 at the Mayo Clinic in Rochester MN. And I am over the moon happy! Relief is in sight and the sooner I can get the right one done the sooner they an determine if they are willing to do the left one this spring as well. So now to lose more weight before surgery date so I can have the anterior surgery. I can do this!

I am so excited to have the process moving along!!!!!


----------



## Caledonian

@*JCnGrace* - Ugh! Your description of the flies made me squirm and itch. That's really strange. I've seen something similar. I'd sat my saddle on a bale of hay and when I went to collect it, it was crawling with thousands of tiny white mites. The saddle was cleaned to an inch of it's life. It still makes me shudder. 

@*Finalcanter* - you look really good and what a nice horse! I hope you didn't land too hard! Yay for getting the sitting canter.

@*Jolien* - great picture! 

@Ib27312 - and they say that cats are afraid of dogs! Your dog and cat sound hilarious.

@*PoptartShop* - how are you doing? Sorry to read that they let you go. Have you heard back from any of the jobs? Fingers crossed for you!

@*TuyaGirl* - thanks for the photo, he's a gorgeous horse!

@*RegalCharm* - :rofl::rofl::rofl:

@*carshon* - that's good news. Will you be able to exercise to lose the weight, given your hip, or by diet alone?


----------



## RegalCharm

@Caledonian Being you liked the Hair song for JCnGrace here is one for you.
which you probably can understand the Scottish Accent but for a non Scott it would be HuH. lol


----------



## RegalCharm

@lb27312 your dog must be afraid of the cat. LOL Wonder if your cat is related to JCnGraces killer Kat. LOL>…..


----------



## TuyaGirl

@lb27312 I hope your horse gets a full recovery soon. Glad he was feeling better already.
I can picture your poor dog begging for help, lol!

@Rainaisabelle my like on your post is related to the picture of your gorgeous boy, not the issues you have been going through. Mental health is so important that you have to do whatever feels right. Social media can be a very harsh place. I too took a break, but if you need to rant / let it out we are here.

@carshon yay for the surgery!! My mare is quite bouncy at the canter as well, sometimes I need a few steps to adjust, where I jump all over the place 

@Finalcanter Yay for sitting the canter 
Sorry but I had to laugh of the falling description when you mentioned you fell on your non existing butt 

@Jolien Ah, there you are  Beautiful picture, love it! Glad you are so excited with the horse world. Just enjoy 

@RegalCharm Weather here is getting ready for Winter. Temperatures were quite high for this time of the year (twenty something degrees celsius), despite the constant rain and total absence of Sun. No wind. Now they dropped, there's lots of wind with really strong rain showers interrupted by a shy Sun. It's night by 5.45 or so. I hate Winter time.
Lol, the hair song 

@JCnGrace Well at least Gambler will have his mane back soon, not so bad. Cutter is such a silly boy 
And yes, my cat eats flies too, just not in the same amount. I wonder if there was something dead on the hay?

@PoptartShop Aww, look at teddy bear Promise <3 Is that a bay meeting? Lol!
I hope you get some responses soon, to ease your mind, but don't get too focused on that only, as it might bring you unnecessary stress.
Reeses... I love those and I can't find them in here for sale (a friend used to bring from the US)

Nothing really interesting to share, just came to a quick hi as I am still awaiting to be called back to work. And the rain prediction goes on... :-(
I am bored to death, but cannot go to barn due to keeping the finances stable. BO should go there anyway, as his mother has just died. 3 weeks after his father did. She really could not wait to meet him in heaven. Poor BO... 

Have a great day!!


----------



## PoptartShop

@JCnGrace omg that sounds like a mouse or something, yikes! I would’ve been freaking out & dying to get in the shower too! That kinda stuff always makes me squirm & I hate flies! A swarm of them would make me cringe! LOL hopefully that’s the last crazy thing going on for you! I bet Gamble’s mane looks lovely now! Promise always gets hay stuck in hers. :lol: But, I got a job!!

@Jolien yay the picture finally worked! What a cute picture! I’m glad you’ve found your passion & horses are definitely therapeutic!
@TuyaGirl oh my, so sorry to hear that about your BO’s mother. Poor guy.  I know that’s gotta be hard. Hopefully he goes to the barn & gets some horsey comfort. Ugh about the rain. Gonna rain here tonight! 
@Caledonian thank you. I have, & I got a job!!!! Will explain below! 
@Finalcanter you look good! Hope the fall didn’t hurt too much, but I’m glad you got back on, that’s what matters! Sounds like you are doing really well with the canter!
@carshon YAY! I’m glad you finally got a date for your surgery! It won’t be long now! 
@Rainaisabelle what a good boy Theo is! I hope you feel better though, taking a break is good sometimes. 

I confess, thanks everyone for all of your support. Apparently all the good vibes helped because, well, I GOT A JOB!! At a different firm on Tuesday! They found my resume online and were super interested. So I was like why not? It seemed like a nice place. I got hired the same day of my interview (I was honest and told them I didn’t work at my old firm anymore, I didn’t go into details). Took awhile to talk to the owner & he seems great, he wanted to make sure it was a good fit for me etc. Answered ALL of my questions & he said there’s plenty of room to grow here, etc. He was really kind and absolutely nothing like my old boss. I know you can’t really judge the first time you meet someone, but it was a way different feeling. It felt like I was important, already. Never got that feeling at my other place. 

The benefits are amazing, it’s a larger firm, & the owner seems really nice. It went really well. There’s 2 other partners & I’m excited to meet everyone else too, I think there’s about 25-30 employees! Huge compared to my old firm. There was only 7 of us lol. The people I did meet are super nice though and welcoming. I didn’t get a chance to meet everyone that day because everyone was out at hearings LOL. 

Whole different atmosphere compared to my other firm though, in a good way. The energy is just better. I start Monday, I’m super pumped!  Not nervous. Yet, anyway. 

I will have to pay for parking (it’s in the same building as the other place, but top floor so nice view!) but the money is right so I don’t even mind at this place. 

I guess it’s true that the trash took itself out & there’s always something better out there. :lol: 

Promise is still as fuzzy as ever! Sleepy girl enjoying her hay lol. We went on a little trail yesterday & HOLY LEAVES! She was like what is that crunching sound?!













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carshon

@PoptartShop Congtatulations! what wonderful news! and I am a believer in feeling energy and if your first impression was good I think this will be a good fit. I am so very happy for you! Promise looks great and the trail looks really inviting.


----------



## Jolien

@PoptartShop Yay for you! I am happy you found a better job. A bad athmosphere is killer...  Hopefully it will all work out now! And your horse is really cute!


----------



## Finalcanter

Thank you everyone! Even though it was Sunday, I didn't start feeling *really* sore until Tuesday/Wednesday. Today I can actually walk around without crazy back pain haha..
@Jolien 
I totally understand that feeling of passion and excitement. I still can't believe I got back into riding as quickly as I did as well! Also, lovely picture! 
@PoptartShop
Wow! Good things often happen quickly to those who expect good things _to _happen. Law of attraction right there haha. I hope everything works out to your liking at this new area.


----------



## JCnGrace

@Jolien, it's great that you've found horses and are enjoying their benefits. Enthusiasm about them is always welcome so no need to feel like a spammer. The horse world needs all the people like people like you it can find! 
@lb27312, hope by now that your horse is doing better. Ichthammol is my go to for drawing out an abscess. 
@carshon, YAY for the surgery date! The relief you feel at knowing there's an end in sight for pain you have to live with constantly has to be astronomical. Good luck with weight loss and you can vent in here if the process makes you grouchy. I know it does me. LOL
@Caledonian, LOL I gave thought to how I could make the cats gargle with mouthwash. I decided having skin was more important. 
@TuyaGirl, Hi right back at ya! Always glad to see you post and I really missed you when you took your break. It's a rainy day here too. I'm so sorry about your BO's parents. Has to be really hard losing them only 3 weeks apart. Did you know them? 
@PoptartShop, I'm doing a happy dance for you (don't try to picture this or you'll want to poke your eyes out)!!! YAY!!! See if you hadn't gotten fired and not been able to start right away this opportunity might have passed you by. Your blessing in disguise. Promise's nose looks so soft in the picture I want to reach out and pet it. Have you been in contact with @Tazzie via fb and is everything OK in her world?

As for the flies...I don't think there's anything dead up in the hay mow and while something could have got baled in with the hay this stuff is the very last of 2 year old bales so it would have been decomposed long before now. More likely that the cats left body parts in the loose hay that has fallen in the slats of the pallets and when I threw the hay down it disturbed the flies and made them start crawling. I told a friend mom is learning all the bad things I did as a kid that I never got caught at and is now meting out my punishment. LOL 

Majik and Miss made their winter migration back to their lot behind the garage yesterday plus I finished up the few things I had left to do to be ready for the below freezing temps. Glad I didn't leave anything for today since it's pretty nasty out. I don't think I updated that Miss finally got over her aversion to being haltered because I didn't want to jinx it. It disappeared as strangely as it appeared but she has taken on her dam's quirk of running into the barn when she sees the halter. They sure have some funny notions sometimes because I've never figured out why they think it's any better indoors than outdoors.


----------



## RegalCharm

@PoptartShop Congratulations on the new job. :happydance::happydance::happydance::winetime:

And I agree Promise nose looks so soft and you had a good ride.

@TuyaGirl I figured it would be a lot warmer there as you are closer to the equator. Cold rain all day here and I keep hearing about snow tonight not much but still. We usually have a dusting of snow around Thanksgiving then more later on toward winter.

Went to Pittsburgh for an appointment at the VA for new orthotics and shoes North of Pittsburgh it was snowing instead of rain. Daughter stayed last night to take care of Carmen today. She said she never left the front door and wouldn't play at all. She couldn't even get her to lay on the couch. She would go out to pee and then back to laying by the door till I got home. her tail is like getting hit with a big stick. LOL. I brought her home some treats that she likes. took her with me when I took the daughter home so I think I am forgiven for leaving her today. :smile:

edited to add I am now 188.4 lbs. that is down from 193.5 3 weeks ago.


----------



## lb27312

@JCnGrace - Yeah crazy, I got home late last night and went to check on him and he was moving fine. Went out this morning and he was trotting around, I guess the Icthamol did the trick. 
@RegalCharm - Congrats on the weight loss at least if it's wanted weight loss. 
@PoptartShop - Wooohoooo!! Congrats on the new job. Great pics.
@TuyaGirl - Thanks!

It's getting cold here! Will probably blanket tonight for my benefit... next week is really going to drop, may even snow! 

Pics of the dog and cat, first one is dog asking the cat to move then dog asking me to move the cat..


----------



## Tazzie

@Finalcanter, she was an awesome little horse. I wish I could find her, but there isn't any way to locate her. Plan bay with no distinguishing marks on her :/ and the great things about lessons is you're there to learn  so don't be hard on yourself about not being perfect in a lesson. I love the picture of you on the Palomino!

@JCnGrace, I'm here I'm here! Sorry about that! Syd is pretty pleased to be riding. She's done a lot of bareback since lol Izzie is enjoying it. Yuck to being skunked! That is never fun! Hahaha at your hubby's dream! That had me snorting at work lol

@PoptartShop, he's getting there. But goodness is it deeply ingrained. Now he's playing hard to catch because he's getting in trouble coming in. It's ridiculously frustrating. Nick loves taking Diego up there. Truthfully he prefers Izzie over Diego since she flattens out and is FAST. Diego just needs more fitness for it lol It is a lot of fun though! And thank you! I'm partial to my family haha I'm sorry you had such rotten luck. I'm so glad Promise was there for you! YAY for the new job! I can't wait to hear how it goes!

@Caledonian, thank you! And the Dalmatian was my little girl  she loved it! I'm glad you got a little horsey time in. And a four hour meeting, yuck.

@RegalCharm, I'm glad Carmen doesn't destroy stuff. Sounds like she's overall a great dog  and thank you! I'm rather partial to them 

@TuyaGirl, we had a fantastic time! It was definitely needed  Diego will eventually come around. But Izzie will always be my saint <3 least for my kids. I'm glad you got to ride! Tuya is so sweet! And boy is that horse handsome! Oh my on the mixup with the barn schedule! That's not cool! That's sweet of your mom to touch Tuya with two fingers lol


Sorry sorry sorry! I know it's been way too long. Work kind of got swamped, and when I was at my desk I felt like reading more than typing!

So, I'll kind of hit on the major things that happened since I last posted lol

We got lights in the barn! Nick finally got them all put in (or mostly put in) and wired me an outlet to make clipping Diego easier (well, clipping practice). It's so perfect <3



















Sydney got her ears pierced, and she is over the moon from it!










Trick or treating was cold. My nieces didn't join us this year because it was so cold and windy. So Nick and I hopped in the cab of the RZR with a comforter on our laps, and went to more houses than we normally do. We have a "loop" in our area that is popular for trick or treating, so we did part of that. We were passing a road when Nick kind of slowed down and went "I wonder if Sam's parents are home." I asked if it was his friend Sam B, and he said yes. I told him to go find out, so we turned off the loop. Pulled up, and his buddy's truck was there too. They haven't had trick or treaters in about 20 years LOL! But they were SO EXCITED to see our kids. I had never met these people, and they were just excited for the kids until they saw Nick. Then there was screams of excitement lol it made my entire night being a part of that. We were invited inside to chat, and stayed there about 15 minutes. They told us we HAVE to come back next year and they will be prepared! It was so sweet! We didn't get any pictures though as it was COLD! Everyone was being VERY generous with the candy, so we have plenty to last us till Christmas haha!

Other than that, we've been riding a lot. I'll put pictures below. Ponies are getting chiropractor adjustments on Thursday, which will help Diego's sticky right lead canter I think. He's been doing SO well though! I'm very pleased with him! AND! We booked our first lesson  it was supposed to be on the 16th, but had to be pushed back to the 23rd. It's with my best friend's trainer, so I'm thrilled! I'm taking Diego as Izzie is enjoying the calmer life. This weekend we are heading down to the Kentucky Horse Park as my best friend is showing in USDF Finals. Which is a HUGE thing! I can't wait!

Oh, one other thing lol I'm contemplating a tattoo. I've seen a lot of neat tattoos people have done to incorporate scars they hate. I have the giant one inside my elbow from when I came off Izzie 6 years ago. I'm contemplating having this tattooed where she's jumping over my tattoo. The conversations would be hilarious. "So how did you get the original tattoo?" "Well, the horse jumping over it is the one that gave it to me."










Anyway, pictures and videos  Kaleb did in fact ride this week! I laughed that he figured out how to make Izzie walk without kicking her haha!




























































His walk used to suck and be very stilted. It's slowly coming around






He's on a tighter rein than I wanted, but we were spooking at leaves on a longer rein that wasn't a stretching rein (shown toward the end). I'm so proud of the stretching at the end. A former western horse taught to back off the bit, stretching willingly into the contact.


----------



## Jolien

@Caledonian
@Finalcanter
@JCnGrace
@PoptartShop
@TuyaGirl


Thanks!  



@*carshon *For Carshon, a tip to easily lose weight: cut all milk products from your diet. I mean really all dairy you can imagine (milk, cheese, ingrediënts and all.) This will make you easily lose weight.


----------



## PoptartShop

@lb27312 thank you! Awww the pictures are so cute of the dog & cat. Super sweet! I brought the blanket out for tonight too. Supposed to drop down to 23 degrees!
@Tazzie thank you! I’m dying for Monday (hopefully I always say that from here on out, LOL) to get here. Love the pictures & videos as always! Diego looks really good, he’s coming along so nicely. So excited to hear about your lesson! That’s so exciting!!! & have fun at the USDF Finals! 
Love the lights in the barn. So lit up! Looks beautiful! Trick or treating sounded like a good time. I only got like 5-6 kids, so I feel their pain haha. Not a ton of kids in my neighborhood. But more candy for us lol. I think the tattoo is a great idea though. I think that’d be a great icebreaker! :lol:
@JCnGrace that is funny about Miss! They are silly sometimes. Like come on now, the halter really isn’t so bad I promise haha. & thank you!  I did a happy dance too hahaha. Have the flies gone away I hope?! Darn cats! LOL. 
@Jolien aww thank you! Me too! Crossing my fingers!
@RegalCharm you & me both, I’ve lost about 10lbs in the past month. Still wanna lose like 10 more, but it takes time. Keep at it! I’m definitely pigging out on Thanksgiving though haha. Awwww! Carmen just isn’t Carmen without you there with her. That’s so sweet. I bet she loved the treats. You really are her person. That’s adorable!

I confess, had to bring the blankets out just for tonight for the girls. It’s dropping to like 23 degrees. In the morning I’ll take them off because it’s going up to 45-50’s this weekend. I wasn’t prepared for it to be so cold & windy tonight though! Ugh! Miserable!

So here’s River in her clean blanket, & then Promise in hers! Oh & ignore the one bellboot on River LOL, the other one ripped off. BF is ordering her new ones. 

Farrier was supposed to come out this week too, but we had to reschedule so he will probably come out next week.  

Now we wait for the blankets to get filthy again... :rofl: 






















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PoptartShop

Sorry to double post, forgot to tell @Finalcanter thank you for the kind words!


----------



## RegalCharm

@lb27312 I have just been cutting back on food intake and snacks. I started the year out at 220 lbs. And my AC1 glucose levels have been the lowest I have had for a very long time. In June it was 6.0 and in Oct. it was 6.7 .

Nice picture of your fur babies. I don't think your cat would be so calm if that was Carmen. LOL 
@Tazzie your barn is lite up really great. Good job on installing the lights. And your ponies are great with the kids. I noticed they keep at least one ear and eye on them as they move around the horses.

So when are you getting the kids their own ponies? LOL Then you will have to make the barn bigger. :smile:
@PoptartShop Congrat's on your weight loss also. The Holidays are bad when trying to lose weight but all that good food and sweet goodies are hard to pass up. LOL.

The blankets are a nice color for the horses They really look good in them.

I have been checking on the free meals being offered on Veterans Day. Trying to plan on where to go for breakfast. lunch and dinner. LOL
And will probably bring carmen back a doggy bag. or 2 :smile:
@JCnGrace Good to hear you have things moved around under control for the coming winter It would be no fun trying to do things with temps going to bottom out and a wind blowing. Brrrrrrrrr.


----------



## JCnGrace

@RegalCharm. congrats on the weight loss and getting your sugar down! Carmen knows a good thing when she's got it and doesn't want it to go away. You are her person! Is the VA in PA the closest to you? I hope they took good care of you. Veterans deserve free meals every day not just on Veteran's Day. Can't tell you how much I appreciate your service. If you want to drive this far I'll cook you a free meal and you can bring Carmen. Her and Devil Dog would have a high old time playing. 

Turns out I didn't get everything done after all, I need to replace one of the heaters. 
@lb27312, is that too cute or what? Your pup looks so sad because the cat has his spot and the cat is saying "tough cookies, buster". LOL 
@Tazzie, YAY, you're back! Who knew Izzie had an ON button? LOL That was so funny when Kaleb was riding her. Your barn looks great all lit up! You guys put in a lot of work and it must be satisfying to stand back and see what your efforts produced. Your horses are so much cleaner than mine are right now, makes me feel guilty. LOL
@PoptartShop, after the summer of miserable hot temp who would have thunk that the blankets would have needed to come out this early. You reminded me I need to call my farrier because the appointment card he gives went through the laundry and came out in a zillion little pieces. I like doing jigsaw puzzles but not that much. LOL

I saw a funny yesterday. There is a big boarding barn we pass by when we go to Clarksville. They had this huge sign hanging on the side of a Conestoga wagon that said "For sale used horses" and then lying right beside it was a full sized horse statue laying on it's side like it was dead. I thought it was hilarious and hubby didn't even crack a smile so I don't know if I have a strange sense of humor or if hubby has no sense of humor. LOL


----------



## phantomhorse13

Still playing catch up here: Dh and I got the boys out a few weeks ago. The whole story is in my journal.




























Hoping I can get caught up soon!


----------



## JCnGrace

@phantomhorse13, I always enjoy the beautiful scenery in your pictures. Looks like Kestrel has turned into a wonderful riding companion. Do you take her to the endurance rides with you?

First day of gun season here and it must have driven a nice buck into the ravine behind our house. I hope he stays there where he will be safe during the hunting season. We have does with fawns that hang out around there all the time but it's rare to see an antlered buck that close to the house. 

It was a nice day today, a little windy but not terrible. Supposed to be nice again tomorrow and then rain comes in and then the temps plummet again.


----------



## Finalcanter

Confession- major rant confession..

I have a friend who is hella braggadocios, like she has something to prove? It always makes me steer clear or switch the conversation which is decently effective for brag-hards. But despite her doing this about every subject under the sun, horses are another thing. To her, she may not outwardly say it but everything is a competition-even with her friends who do not know they are in said competition. I tell her one thing I did in a lesson, she'll counter with the ten things she did, what her trainer let her do, who she rode and how great they were for her (we're about the same level, and we have the same trainer-sometimes her trainer tells me differently). 

I usually try not to let things like this bother me, I can be good about letting things like that slide, but this is making recall a time where I was not very mentally healthy. When it came to horses and that particular environment at the time. She rides more often, and yes I would wish that for myself. I feel bad for me not being as available for my/our trainer as she is. That said, since I've been in that place, I'm willing to bet all this talk comes from a place of either insecurity of jealousy. We ride somewhere where people have ridden their whole lives before us, where people have large wallets, etc. I have made some peace with that because my time will be coming- I don't know when- but I take some inner joy that I will have what I would like later down the rode. But it feels like I keep getting poked. This friend is still a friend-due to this, definitely not one I particularly fully enjoy hanging around sometimes but I cannot and wouldn't really change her. 

There's nothing you could say to her to tone down anything. So instead...I view her as a test of my willpower. I'm not very religious but I do believe in vibes, energy, the power of thought and attraction towards similar thoughts. In that, why get so worked up over what she has now or what she says--I strongly believe, and will eventually get, what she has if I take my time and look for opportunities. Because unlike what she may believe, this is _not _a competition. I'm just here to enjoy horses. I do not want to go back to my past- that was a really dark place. So I won't, I'll make it worthwhile to promise myself. 

Anyway, going on a trail this afternoon with her and another friend. I just want to relax. I'll post pictures hopefully later tonight, if not later this week.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@lb27312 Glad your horse is ok. Aww, your dog is miserable and begging mercy to the king (the cat) lol!

@Phamtomhorse13 beautiful pictures as usual, especially the last one, with beautiful grown up Kestrel
@Tazzie the barn looks like a very cozy place with the lights on. 
I get you, sometimes when work was crazy or too tiring at my old place, I only had energy to come and read the posts. 
That Halloween story is so heartwarming  What a great idea to go to that place. As for the horses, I hope they enjoy their chiro session, and yay for the lesson booked. The pictures with the kids are so Awww 
I saw some really nice tattoos associated with scars, so I would say go for it!!
@RegalCharm one really bad thing we have in here, noticed by my english friend, is that the cold is humid and you feel it inside your bones. But yes, no snow and where I live, by the sea, temps rarely drop below zero. 
You are clearly Carmen's human. Once I took care of my mum's cat for a week and things didn't go too well because he would not eat. He survived but was clearly depressed. 
@PoptartShop I found myself pressing the "like" button hard, like on Facebook, so as I could LOVE your job post, lol!! Yayyyy!!! One more happy dance from me! Sometimes it looks like destiny has its own ways, you got fired because something better was awaiting you <3
Promise and River look all comfy in their blankets. Tuya is still naked, maybe this week with the rain and wind BO will dress her up 
@JCnGrace Yes, I knew both BO's parents. As I said before, BO's family is my second family. She was 14 years younger than him. Would always offer me a cofee every time we met at the village. Was a very active and happy woman. He was more weak and I only saw him on birthday parties. 
I hope that buck stays safe, as you might guess I am not a fan of hunting, but not radical like peta or so, lol!
Silly mini, why would she run from the halter or avoid it? I mean you don't make her work...
@Finalcanter don't let yourself get annoyed by that. You are right, sounds like might be some jealous or insecurity there, actually and unfortunately very common in the horse world. But don't pay attention to nonsense, you have everything planned and it's a matter of time until you have your own horse, keep that in mind and nevermind the rest. Yes, pictures please! 

Yesterday it rained so much that I almost quit the idea of going to the barn. But I knew BO was not there (he had left his horses in the horse fair to come to funeral and then went back), and had a bad feeling about the horses' meals since the old man failed, so I hit the road. The Sun came when I arrived, so not all was bad, but man I was fuming when I saw the pasture mange - no signs of hay given in the morning. Not even one little wet piece. Mares were under the shelter still, when I called them they flew to me, Tuya first, you could swear she had no ears, such was the pinning at the other mares. I left 2 bales of hay, today morning they had eaten it all, so I left two more, and then BO comes back. Thank goodness because I don't think they were well fed, Tuya lost weight and all, the short grass is not enough still.

Another grey day. Another rainy week. I miss going to work and laugh with my new work friends. At least as I earn more I am not struggling yet, but there was no need of all this time off

Bye bye!!


----------



## RegalCharm

@JCnGrace I thank you for the offer of cooking a meal for me. I looked up that town you went shopping in and It would take me 4 + hours just to get to Cincinnati . I don't speed anymore. LOL I have given the state to much of my money in my life. LOL. Yes the VA hospitals and some of there clinics are in Pittsburgh Pa. They did open a remodeled Out Patient Clinic at the Ohio Valley Mall and they do hearing test and hearing aids now but for everything else the county runs vans to Pittsburgh. 

Yea that is the problem with those drain plug heaters. You have to wonder why they don't make them with 2 drains on those water tanks. But it would not be to hard to add an extra drain to them I would think.

@phantomhorse13 your pictures and videos are great as usual Phin looks so white in the pictures. You must work hard to make him shine.

@caladonia hope the weather in Scotland isn't to cold and the same in Portugal for [MENTION=109346]TuyaGirl.

It warmed up overnight here as it was warmer this morning than it was last night. Carmen has been shaking her head so I got the light and looked in her ears and they are really clean so I got an ear cleaning liquid and did both her ears. Now as soon as she sees me with that little squirt bottle she goes and opens her crate door and goes in and lays down. :ZZZ: LOL Silly girl. I even warm it up in hot water and test it on my wrist before using it too. So it isn't cold going into her ears. :smile: The women at the vet office giggle at me for calling her my baby girl.


----------



## phantomhorse13

@*Finalcanter* : congrats on sitting the canter! and for getting back on after your tumble. its not much fun to land on the ground, regardless of the circumstance. that picture is lovely. sorry to hear about your toxic friend. its good you recognize why she is that way, but I would still do my best to avoid her if possible. 

@*Jolien* : that photo of you and your pony is wall-worthy. horses are the best therapy there is.

@*JCnGrace* : yuck to flies all over the hay! how weird that the cats were eating them. hopefully that is the end of the weirdness. loved the 'used horses' thing - I laughed just reading your desc. 

@*lb27312* : abscesses are always so scary as they generally come on so suddenly. your dog and cat are so funny! 

@*carshon* : WOOHOO for a surgery date!!! i am sure that will be a great motivator to help with your weight loss. 

@*TuyaGirl* : hope your weather breaks soon and your work situation is back to normal asap. 

@*PoptartShop* : congrats on the new job (but I need to read back further and find out what happened with the old one)! sounds like a much better place to be. glad you are getting saddle time. had to chuckle over the soon-to-be-dirty blankets. I put a sheet on Phin and don't think it was clean for 30 seconds.. 

@*RegalCharm* : congrats on your weight loss. sounds like Carmen is your dog totally now. as the weather cools, will she be able to take trips with you? happy veterans day a bit early - thank you for your service. 

@*Tazzie* : yay for power in the barn!! amazing how things like lights and outlets can really make your day. love your tattoo idea. I keep saying I want one and then chickening out..


A couple weeks ago, DH and I trekked south to Virginia for a ride. The whole story is in my journal.

I rode Phin the first day:

































And I rode Mu the second day:


----------



## Jolien

@phantomhorse13 Thanks!  He is a horse, hihi. I am just very tall and he is a quarter that is not too big. He is my friend her horse.  A cheeky horse, but he always comes to greet me and puts his big mouth softly on me.


----------



## JCnGrace

@Finalcanter, I think we all know people like that. They know everything and have done everything no matter what is mentioned. I try not to engage in them in conversation that will lead to them going on and on about something. Most often I try to cut them out of my life but in the case of the worse offender that is currently in my life he's married to a longtime friend of mine and I don't want her gone so I stick with the above somewhat workable solution. Easier said then done but try not to let it get to you.
@TuyaGirl, hope the weather turns around soon and you can get back on the job. My sympathies on losing people you cared about. Will you be able to talk to the BO about finding someone different to take care of the horses in the future? Easy to do if it's just someone he hired but a much more delicate situation if it was a friend of his. 

I'm not exactly a fan of hunting myself but understand the need for it. I'd much rather see them feed a family than watch them get overpopulated and be riddled with disease and starvation. Miss's haltering problems are probably (actually no probably about it) my fault because I don't work with her enough under halter. They are so good about standing for being groomed etc... that I hardly ever bother with one so halter to her = farrier or vet is coming. LOL I worked with Majik a lot more when he was young so he doesn't have that problem.
@RegalCharm, hope Carmen is just itchy and isn't getting an ear infection. Have you smelled her ears to see if they stink? I didn't figure you'd want to drive all that ways for a free meal since it would cost you more in gas than paying for a meal but the offer stands if you're ever in the area.

I would think the hardest part in adding a do it yourself drain would be getting the threads to match the plugs but that's just a guess since I've never tried.
@phantomhorse13, GORGEOUS!

2019 PBR (Professional Bull Riders) World Finals is in the books! It was a good one. I'm as much of a fan of the bulls as I am the riders and thought it was pretty awesome that a 9 year old bull won bull of the year. Now I will go into withdrawals until the new season starts in Jan.


----------



## RegalCharm

@JCnGrace If I am ever past your area I will take you up on your offer. But just traveling down the river to see the in laws and visiting the cemetery tire me out anymore and that is only a 1 1.2 hour drive one way. LOL....

No her ears don't smell and I get nothing dirty or black on the cotton balls I wipe her ears out with.

here is an idea of what I am talking about with the drain.

https://www.ruralking.com/stock-tank-drain-plug
@TuyaGirl you and I were posting at the same time yesterday LOL. Hope you get back to work soon also and sorry about the passing of a friend and the confusion about the barn schedule . 

When I was in Sydney Au. back in 1971 people told me it seldom got colder than 45 F in the winter and once in awhile above 90 or 95 F in the summer.
Since I was only there for a week they might have been pulling my leg. LOL
but it was their winter time and I wore a short sleeve shirt.


----------



## RegalCharm

@phantomhorse13 Carmen loves to ride in the van. She watches me and if the car keys come off the hook she is at the front door waiting. LOL. I keep one of those collapsible bowls in the van so she has something to drink from.

We have not traveled much over 45minutes one way and that is to get to the Vets office.

And Thank you for supporting the Veterans.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@RegalCharm happy Veteran's day. We don't celebrate such day, but every year I see it on Facebook.
Animals are so smart to quickly associate events. First day I had to give my cat a pill (7 day course treatment for uti), I gave it at 7 pm. Can you believe next day around that time we hid under the the bed? 
Glad Carmen seems to be fine. 
@phantomhorse13 I agree, Phin is so white 
Nice hackamore too. May I ask if the red stripe on his tail is related to kicking or just to go with all the beautiful red tack? 

@JCnGrace thank you. I really don't know if that man gets some rewarding for taking care of the horses, he is the same as last year, which gets me concerned now. He guards the property, as the owners only go there rarely. 
Anyway I will make sure that I speak about it with BO. 
I also groom Tuya while she is totally loose sometimes, and this weekend was one of them. Does not bother her at all. She won't give me her hooves though. The power of a rope and a halter, lol! So no cleaning and rasping this week. Just tried to squirt some acv. 

Not much to tell, just another rainy day, slow down, we're good.... Meh


----------



## Captain Evil

I haven't been posting much, but I have been reading... so much going on! 

@PoptartShop : I cannot believe you got a new job so fast!! I hate looking for work, so my whole soul kind of curled up like a salted slug when I read about your former employers.... and then BANG!!! Done deal! That is so great!

@TuyaGirl : your Portuguese horses are so phenomenal (especially Tuya of course) ~ and congrats on YOUR new job also! 

...and everyone else... injuries and fix-ups and lessons and shows and kids on horses and incredible long-distance rides... 

@phantomhorse13 you seem to be living my dream life! Aahh... think a lame, slightly tubby Haflinger could to a 75 miler? What about an ancient, also slightly tubby sextagenarian?

My guy is still in the twilight zone of no diagnosis. My hope/plan is to get him to Tuft's or New England Equine within the next two or three weeks. We have to go to Aruba on a flying business trip (only three days of diving) and then the morning we are back, scalloping starts for DH and taxes start in earnest for me.
Once DH is scalloping he will be less frazzled and stressed, and I think I can work a vet trip in then. 

I got a good feeling from speaking with Tuft's: they thought it was possible to have Boojum evaluated and diagnosed in a day, and the cost was estimated as $1500-$2000. I can wrangle up that kind of money, but finding a trailer and trailering a wobbly horse scares me spitless. 

Right - pictures. Our last dive job (Sunday & today):

It was an animal collection dive~ Here are a few he caught:

Looking like a superhero ~







Going over to search~









...and success! He needed 500 of these little green dudes~









It took five dives, but he got all he needed and fell in love with a few...

















..and he found two golf balls, which always makes him smile.


----------



## JCnGrace

@Captain Evil, I'll be anxious to hear what you learn from whichever place you take Boo to. Do you guys have a truck capable of pulling a trailer? Equipment rental places around here usually have at least one horse/livestock trailer available to rent. Might be an option to look into if you have the truck. He'll probably be okay as long as he has supporting walls on each side. I've heard the suggestion of putting a whole bale of straw/hay, or two, underneath their belly when they have balance issues. However, I've never known anyone who has actually done it so whether it works and is safe I do not know. Yuck on your hubby kissing slimy, nasty, innard looking things! LOL He must keep you in stitches. 
@RegalCharm, I understand what you mean now about the plug. 

Our weather man is a liar! LOL Snow was supposed to go south of us and those that got it was to see only an inch maybe up to 2 in isolated spots. SURE, go look out our window. We've got 3-4 inches and it ain't done snowing yet.

Got the barn floor leveled again this morning and hopefully that will last until next summer when they start in on making indoor pee ponds. Then I hit the mini lot to get it cleaned up before the rain started and only got about half done before the clouds let loose. Oh and when I got to the barn there was a HUGE skunk in hubby's live trap. When you or at least I think of a skunk the mind pictures a little black animal with a white stripe running down it's back and tail but in reality they really vary in their markings. This one had a black back and it's sides were white. I saw one another time that it's whole topside was white and black on the bottom half. They are actually really pretty and it's too bad they have that nasty habit of spraying you with their stink. I hope this one was the one that sprayed a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## phantomhorse13

@*Jolien* : I call any equine a "pony" as a term of endearment.. some are just bigger than others :wink:

@*JCnGrace* : we were also glued to the TV for the PBR finals - fun when it goes right down to the wire! I keep hoping they come back to our area, as the one year they had an event nearby of course we had something else we had to do and couldn't go.

@*RegalCharm* : I agree that tanks having two drains would be so nice for the winter, but I guess tha is twice the chance of things leaking. Would sure be easier than having to disconnect my heater every time I want to clean the tank in the winter tho.

@*TuyaGirl* : the red ribbon is meant to warn about kickers, yes. however, in Phin's case I use it to hopefully keep people off his back end. often people forget trail manners in an event and when he first started, a horse coming up too close behind him would scare him into jumping off the trail! that doesn't happen any more, but I still use the ribbon just because.

@*Captain Evil* : how frustrating to still have no diagnosis!! 



Captain Evil said:


> and he found two golf balls, which always makes him smile.


You have pretty wild golf balls up there!! :eek_color: :rofl:


I got a bit of saddle time a couple weeks ago as I couldn't resist the nice weather despite being so behind on life after potatoes.

Hombre:




























Amish:


----------



## RegalCharm

@JCnGrace we got about 2 inches of the white stuff. At 2 am this morning it was raining during Carmen's potty tour. And at 7 am my eyes gazed out on newly fallen snow. With some Ice underneath . Carmen was more excited than me playing catch me if you can in the white stuff. According to the weather forecast it is supposed to warm up again Thursday.
@TuyaGirl I can understand the bone chilling cold as it just seems to go right through clothing. Since you don't get snow maybe we all should collect some and send it to you. LOL> Are you a native of Portugal or did you move there?
And I thank you for your acknowledgement of services in the military.
And also a Thankyou for @phantomhorse13.
@PoptartShop So tell us how the new job is going. 

@SpanishRider Where have you gone? What you been up to? You riding any of those beautiful Spanish horses?


Also just a short plug . If any of you are needing 5 gallon utility buckets and live near a R.King. There military themed buckets ($2.99) 50% of the proceeds they donate to the Gary Sinise Foundation. R.King has donated over $240,000.00 so far.

https://www.garysinisefoundation.org/


----------



## JCnGrace

@phantomhorse13, I was rooting for Chase, felt bad for Jose because he rides so well and has been working hard, but Jess was on fire and was happy for him. I was really ok with any of the top 3 winning because I'm a fan of each one. 

I hope your family has been able to get that corn in since your pictures. This was my sister & brother-in-law's last year to worry about getting the crops in, they're retiring. I thought he'd still be farming until his last day on earth because he loves it so but sis is getting to the point she can't help, the kids have their own jobs and he can't do it alone and just couldn't find dependable help anymore.
@RegalCharm, it's wonderful they do that. Do they run the program year round? Don't really need any but would be happy to buy a couple the next time I'm in there.

I confess that although I recently bought some Sherpa lined sweat pants for the cold days I was too stupid to put them on before going to the barn today and about froze my patootie off. I didn't think it was that cold and it really wasn't but when temps go from only a hoodie needed one day to the low 20's the next I guess I hadn't had time to adjust.


----------



## RegalCharm

@JCnGrace The program for the buckets is all year long. It didn't get as cold as they predicted here. I live oh a 1/4 mile north of I-70 and the weather seems to follow I 70 . South of 70 can have different weather than North of Interstate. The road acts like a dividing wall for some reason.

Hope everyone and all the fur babies are doing ok during this cold snap.

On a lighter note Who has heard of the Isabella Tiger Moth? I bet you all know its more used common name and it's weather predictions .


https://wtov9.com/news/bright-spot/predicting-this-years-winter-the-truth-behind-the-woolly-worm


----------



## horseylover42069

#metoo


----------



## Jaybirdeclipse

I lost my confidence after getting bucked off. I thankfully only got the wind knocked out of me. I had never been bucked off before. I didn`t have a chance to ride agian for almost six months and the first time I got back in the saddle afterwards I was terrified. Since then I`ve only ridden three or four times but I can`t bring myself to go faster than a walk. 
On a good note, just walking around for 10-15 minutes has boosted my confidence a ton!
I do own a young Appy who is saddle broken but not yet ridable. He is not the one I was bucked off of.

confession 2:
I have lots of horse stuff on my wishlist and will be getting a job soon, So I`ll still be broke but I`ll have lots of horse stuff


----------



## TuyaGirl

@JCnGrace Not being a native speaker, let me tell you that the word patootie made me laugh 
I find skunks pretty too, ours are brown, but they don't stink as far as I know. You released him back far away? Don't break my heart, lol! 
@RegalCharm you are welcome. Yes, I was born in Portugal and my family is portuguese, no foreign roots. 
Never heard of that caterpillar (maybe I misspelled it) thing, it's always nice to read and learn.
@Captain Evil Yes, the Lusitano horse gives you everything you ask, and more, besides being gorgeous. My girl is a cross, best guess from the vet (and BO), tb X arabian. But thank you!
I hope you find a way to load your boy safely to an appointment soon. I will be rooting it's nothing serious. 
The first picture, those little creatures with spikes (that I didn't bother to look for the name in english, lol), they are very appreciated grilled in here. Everytime I find one I can't help but to throw it the further I can into the sea, so as people looking for them on the low tide won't get them. Yeah, I am that weird, lol! 
@phantomhorse13 Thank you for the explanation. My mare uses a red ribbon because sometimes she kicks. She hates precisely those horses approaching fast without the sense of personal space. I don't blame her. I hate when people break my bubble too 
@Jaybirdeclipse Walking is fine  I love it! Find a good confidence booster, been there-done that horse, and go from there

A cold front is hitting us tomorrow. Will only last two days, but I get conflicted ideas about Tuya being outside versus inside, so I am pretty sure BO will handle it better for me, as her blanket is already there waiting.


----------



## phantomhorse13

@*RegalCharm* : I don't think we have any of those stores near us but what a great fundraiser! nice to see raised money actually going somewhere useful. we always peer at the wooly bears around here. this year, they seem to be fairly evenly striped..which I guess means we will have winter. darn. :smile: 

@*JCnGrace* : I have to say I was rooting for Jose as hes done so well all year so its awful to see him lose it at the end.. but Jess missed how many events when he was injured and _still_ managed to get the title? Amazing. Also puts a bit of pressure on his wife for a good showing in the NFR too I bet. Looking forward to that next. Keith still has beans and corn to get in, but every day momma nature cooperates he gets a little closer to being done. I hope you found your pants (how bizarre does that sound?!).. 

@*horseylover42069* : welcome! sorry to hear you have had some trouble - hopefully that is done and you are working through it. 

@*Jaybirdeclipse* : welcome! sorry to hear about your accident but its good you are back in the saddle. start slowly and work your way up as you feel comfortable. if you are not riding your own horse, are you taking lessons? that should help with your confidence. having a horse means you will always be broke, job or otherwise!


Two weekends ago, I trekked over to Jersey for a CTR. The whole story is in my journal.

I rode Auburn the first day:




























I rode Rebar the second day:


----------



## RegalCharm

@phantomhorse13 the 2 I found in the garage were all black no orange or brown at all. Rebar is he one of your horses?
@JCnGrace Lowes used to sell a liner that had pockets in it that you could put inside of a 5 gal. bucket and use it for a tool caddy. Plus put a lid on it and every thing stays dry or haul water and made a handy seat or a short step stool for things that were just out of reach.
@TuyaGirl I think reading is almost a lost recreation with the kids growing up now. If they can't do it on a phone they don't bother. If Tuya has grown a winter coat for a couple of chilly days she would be fine I would think.

A skunkc that doesn't stink. Box one up and send it to JCnGrace so she knows she won't get sprayed again. LOL....


----------



## JCnGrace

@RegalCharm, I figure the woolly worms are just as good at predicting weather as the Weather people are. Neither are very accurate! LOL

I have one of those liners. It allows for much more organization than a regular grooming tote. I don't even have all the pockets filled. However, mine is too thick to allow for putting the lid on tight, it just perches up there now. In case anyone is scratching their heads and wondering what we're talking about...

https://www.harborfreight.com/tool-...s-belts/52-pocket-bucket-organizer-94868.html 
@horseylover42069, not quite sure of the meaning of your post but if it's in the form of the general meaning of it then I'm very sorry you ever had to experience that. 
@Jaybirdeclipse, falling off is never fun but it's going to happen sooner or later, you just had it happen sooner. The fact that you want to continue riding says a lot about your commitment to it. If it takes walking until you get your confidence back that is perfectly OK. 
@TuyaGirl, my family has all kinds of strange names for body parts because you weren't allowed to call them what they were. You'd have thought I grew up in the Victorian Age but I'm not quite that old. LOL 

About releasing the skunk, ummm...I don't want to be responsible for breaking your heart. I think it's cool though that your native ones don't spray. I've heard they can make pretty good pets if you raise them from babies. 

I bet the lovely Miss Tuya will be just fine with the colder weather, mine love it. Today they chose to all lay down in a shady spot where the snow hadn't melted yet versus their usual napping spot on the hillside which was sunny and snow free. 
@phantomhorse13, between her husband and her aunt by marriage I bet she is feeling some pressure and really been working to get her horse fine tuned. 

I wore those pants today and they were warm and wonderful!

Do you keep a running total of your miles? Was wondering how many times you could have crossed the USA if you had been riding in a straight line. I think it's great that you get to see all the places you do on the back of a horse. 

I'm dying to know how @PoptartShop 's new job is going! 

Spent more time today doing house chores than barn chores, YUCK! I'll take a wild guess and say most if not all of us on here feel the exact same way. LOL


----------



## Finalcanter

@TuyaGirl 
Definitely am trying to tune out all the distractions. It's hard to get some peace sometimes. 
@phantomhorse13 
She's at the barn a lot and if my other barn friend makes plans she finds her way there. I don't want to be too harsh but yeah a break would be nice as well.
@JCnGrace 
Oh I do try. She loves asking me if I rode, who I rode etc, etc. It's a weird situation. 

So.. the trail last week. In short, the weather was kind of bleak and the ride itself, well my horse was rather uncomfortable in his gaits. I had to two point that horrid canter (I tried out both leads).

For whatever reason my horse decided he wanted to be at the back, so to the back we went. Unfortunately that friend talked my ear off as expected and I did not have any peace this ride. It was exhausting. I am doubtful of some of her claims for sure (taking one lesson and riding three of the higher end horses of the barn?). I don't see why she needs to embellish stories around certain people. It's hard not to let it bug me at times.

*I tried to stay as curt as possible. I didn't have any negative feelings on the matter honestly, but it was tiring. 

We did have some good heart to heart conversations despite all that overbearing-ness. She said she was jealous but did not exactly say why specifically. When we were out on the trail she said she rather me have the difficult horse because I was better with them (?? ). At this point who knows if that's the truth. 
But overall, Maybe next time it'll be better like the other rides we've had. I didn't get to relax like I had hoped..


----------



## PoptartShop

Sorry guys!! Been crazy busy this week!  Lots to catchup on, sorry if I missed anyone!
@Captain Evil thank you! I can't believe it either, honestly! Things really do happen for a reason! I thought I was gonna be out of work for waaaaaaay longer than just 2-3 weeks! Sorry to hear that about Boo. :sad: I hope this place is great & you get the answers you need. I hope you can find a truck/trailer to borrow!  Ugh. Great pictures though, I love all the little creatures you guys find! Just amazing!
@JCnGrace glad the skunk was caught...the last thing you need is to get sprayed again! :lol: The new job is FANTASTIC!!!!! Super busy, hence why I haven't been able to get on here but it's great so far. Totally different environment, in a good way! I have to agree...barn chores are way more appealing than house chores! Yucky for snow!  Well at least it wasn't a tease, like 1in and that was it...sounds like a darn good snowstorm!
@TuyaGirl I hope Tuya is staying warm! I am so over the cold weather...already.
@RegalCharm belated thank you for your service.  Did you get any good deals?! & my new job is wonderful!  Thank you for asking.
@phantomhorse13 beautiful photos...look at those views! So jealous. I need to catchup on your journal again, too! Yeah, the clean blankets didn't last long...it rained the other day & boom, MUD again! :lol: 
@Finalcanter glad you at least got out on the trails, but ugh...that sucks it wasn't as peaceful as it should've been. :icon_rolleyes: I can't stand when people talk my ear off like that. Especially when you just want to have a peaceful quiet ride. Love the pictures though!

I confess, my new job is really great so far...everyone has been so helpful, so welcoming, etc...it's a totally different environment (in a good way!). Much bigger firm. I'm still learning the different software & procedures, but it's been a busy week (lots of hearings) & I'm not complaining, because I get to see how busy things can get here. :lol: Really nice so far though. Thanks everyone for being so supportive. <3 Means the world.

Haven't rode this week because it's just too cold & it had rained a few days, so the ground is gross. In the 20's yesterday.  Had to put the heaters on for the troughs because the water was starting to freeze. Ugh!


----------



## Finalcanter

I'll be reading replies at some point but I guess I might not be having a lesson(s) this weekend (again..).

I was headed to work when the breaks on my car just stopped. The pedal sunk down. I'm so glad it happened where it did because they could've been extremely dangerous. I called the tower and they took it to the shop. It's an old car but I can't afford another right now. Not yet. 

Also, work has me working 8 days straight into next week..ughh...


----------



## RegalCharm

@PoptartShop Thank you and I got a build your own breakfast at Denny's and a free Bloomin Onion at Outback. I am happy to hear that the new job is working out and you are happy with the people and employers. That really helps in work is not so much like work. LOL....

I know a lot of people were really pulling for you to find a good job you would be happy at. :smile: But all we could really do was hope and maybe small prayers to offer support . You really got the job offer due to your previous hard work and the resume' you created as a result of your hard work in your field of endeavor. So Pat Yourself On the Back . You earned it.


----------



## JCnGrace

@Finalcanter, your pictures are pretty and at least you had a smile on your face. Fall is the best time to ride IMO. 

@PoptartShop, it's fantastic to hear how much you are enjoying your new job. Now maybe your days can start flying instead of dragging by. Did you find time for the farrier visit with as busy as they are keeping you? 

Oh boy, I spoiled the horses today by opening a bale of almost pure alfalfa and now tomorrow if the bale I open is all grass they'll turn their noses up at it. LOL Our hay comes from a field where most of the alfalfa has died out but there are still patches of it thus why we come across the occasional bale. Especially Cutter was stuffing his face just as fast he could. 

My niece sent me a picture of her new Corgi pup and I told her not to let her grow any between now and Thanksgiving when I'll get to see it because I wanted puppy cuddle time.


----------



## JCnGrace

Sorry, I hit the reply button too soon. Aimed to share picture of said puppy.


----------



## PoptartShop

@RegalCharm thank you.  & mmm! I love Outback's bloomin' onion. Soo good...I want it now!
@Finalcanter ugh, sorry to hear that about your car. :sad: You need a break!!
@JCnGrace nope, the farrier was on vacation last week. I'm hoping he comes by next week. Their feet aren't too bad, but I am gonna follow-up with him shortly. Thank you for reminding me! :lol: You definitely spoil them! Omg, the puppy is so adorable. :O What a cute picture!! How sweet!

I confess, I'm happy it's Friday!  Really had a good first week here. Can't wait to ride tomorrow morning though. I'm dying for some saddle time. It's just been so cold this week. It's gonna warm up a little though! 
Not doing too much this weekend, same old stuff!


----------



## RegalCharm

AWW @JCnGrace is going to get some puppy breath time. LOL
@Finalcanter With the brakes failing that fast probably a brake line broke due to corrosion not a hard fix but the sad part is if one was corroded enough to break there is more in that condition .
@PoptartShop spending time this weekend with the horses is a great way to wind down from this weeks busy schedule. And get ready for next weeks work.


And Carmen probably needs a farrier trim also. But all I have are the squeeze type that cuts them off. Her nails are solid black and I don't like doing solid black as I have cut them to short (other dogs) (Not Carmen) and they bleed a lot. I used to have one of those that filed the nail but I gave it away a long time ago. Maybe I can use that as an excuse to go buy something for her. LOL 

And Miss Carmen got a B-Day card from Chewy. She will be 6 yrs old the 19th of this month. Grand daughter's B-Day is also coming up She will be 9 going on 16 in her mind. LOL. Than in Jan. I have another GD who will also turn 9 and in Feb a G-Son who also will be 9. So that still leaves 9 more grand kids. 

I have suggested that we pick one day of the year and have all the B-Days at one time and that way I can empty my wallet and get the pain over with instead of a little bit at a time. Would also help my me memory storage capacity as I would not have to try and remember all those dates and months. Storage capacity shrinks as you get old.


----------



## JCnGrace

@PoptartShop, enjoy your Promise time this weekend!
@RegalCharm, you betcha! Happy Birthday to Carmen! Have you decided what present yet? DD has black nails too so when I clip them I look at them from underneath to see where the quick is. I tried one of those filing kind and on a large dog with heavy duty nails it would probably take an hour (might be a slight exaggeration) to get 1 nail done. I didn't have the patience so went back to the fast way. And oh boy are you ever right on the shrinking brain storage thing!

Didn't go anywhere or do much of anything today so I have absolutely nothing to confess. I'll have to pick my feeble brain to come up with another story I haven't told yet here pretty soon. Have I ever told you guys about JC and his "girlfriends"?


----------



## RegalCharm

JCnGrace;1970791793. Have I ever told you guys about JC and his "girlfriends"?[/QUOTE said:


> I can't remember!!!!! :rofl::rofl:
> 
> Well I bought Miss Carmen 3 different types of doggy treats. So far the Bacon shaped ones are a hit. LOL And 10 cans of wet dog food. The good stuff LOL. She eats better than I do. :smile:
> 
> Grand Daughter called to make sure she was still allowed to stay tonight and I told her I had some new doggie treats for her to try, but if she started growing a tail she couldn't have anymore. She said, "ARE You Serious." LOL I then had to admit I was just pulling her chain. Then she said ,"I Don't have a Chain." She is hilarious. And who said being a Grandparent isn't fun.


----------



## JCnGrace

@RegalCharm, me either that's why I asked. Don't want to get repetitive. 

You know in the other thread where I told you you'd be money ahead to hire a plumber and not have my hubby replace your faucet? Well later this morning it will have been 3 days since he asked me if I could do without the kitchen sink for 6-8 hours (dumb me said yes) while he recaulked around it and I'm still without the sink and he still hasn't caulked it so I'm not getting it back any time soon.


----------



## lb27312

Hi All! I confess I have been a bum all weekend! Been cold, dreary and windy... I did go to the Jumping Competition, a local vet had 2 in the jump off.. I think he might have gotten second with one of them, I enjoyed watching it... Also went shoe shopping, a little shop in town was having a pretty good sale so I got some comfortable slip-ons... they were so comfy last night at the show that I'm really thinking about getting a second pair... I'll have to think on it. 

I do feel like I'm falling behind on the young pony... but then I rethink it. He just turned 2 1/2 and I'm not really wanting to get on him till he's three. I did put a saddle on him and made him circle with it on. He was definitely not amused and I think his brothers are telling him with that saddle comes work! lol jk

Meeting friends for brunch and then watch some football....


----------



## RegalCharm

@JCnGrace I remember you telling stories about your Mom and one or two about your spoiled ponies but none about GF's. LOL

No dish washer and no sink that should enable you to go out and eat till said sink is fixed lol.


@lb27312 yes 2 1/2 (even if he is an Arabian) should be old enough to get used to a saddle on his back. and a bridle with a soft bit using long lines so he is learning to turn and stop. tie the stirps together or if English saddle pull them up so they are not banging him in the side or belly. One distraction at a time. There is so much he could be learning right now without having a rider on him.


----------



## Captain Evil

Well. 

Here I sit I Newark airport, waiting for our flight home from Aruba. We should be home by midnight, and DH is planning on going scallop diving tomorrow morning at five. He has a new tender, a BRAND-NEW TENDER - meaning boat captain and person who helps the diver in and out of the boat and his gear - and we have a gale-force warning for tomorrow.

She has never done this before, and he is still planning on going. Perhaps he will come to his senses.... perhaps not.

Aruba was a lot of fun, a lot of work, and we have a lot to think about. Things are quite different over there... 

But for me, I have to now get my horse to a clinic for his soundness exam; gotta figure out what is wrong.


----------



## JCnGrace

@lb27312, Do any of the other horses belong to you? I always liked to saddle up a youngster and pony them while I rode another horse. Seemed like it made the transition to carrying a rider a nonevent. 
@RegalCharm, while he suggested washing the dishes in the new toilets I've refrained and instead am using the laundry sink. LOL More often than not by the time chores are done the idea of getting cleaned up and going to town just doesn't appeal to me. Could be because the only choices in town are fast food, pizza or Mexican. While there is a Chinese buffet hubby will not eat there. There's one diner that stays open for supper time and their food quality has been going downhill. Those meager choices are a 14 mile one way trip, for anything better you're looking at 30+ miles one way. 

Scattered throughout this thread I've told different stories about the horses or riding adventures. It would take me a year to go back through all the posts. So I'll wait to see what a few more people say. I don't want posters sending PM's back and forth sayin "That JCnGrace tells the same old stories over and over again, how boring!". Not that I think they'd really do that, just be thinking it. LOL 
@Captain Evil, Aruba! How hard was coming home from there? The warm weather would be very tempting to me. I think I'd be trying to convince your hubby to keep his feet on dry land during gale force storms. What is he thinking? Did you decide where you're taking Boo?


----------



## lb27312

@RegalCharm - Thanks! Yes I'm doing different things with him...

@JCnGrace - Yeah the others are mine... I've been ponying him for a while, I'll do it with a saddle and headstall on soon, when the weather cooperates, then add a little weight. Your town sounds like mine, except there's FOUR mexican restaurants that opened within a few months of each other and they seem to take turns with just so so food. Easier to just cook at home. 

[MENTION=128722]CaptainEvel - I liked Aruba! A little too commercial at the area I went but seemed like there were other places that weren't so much.


----------



## RegalCharm

@RegalCharm, while he suggested washing the dishes in the new toilets I've refrained and instead am using the laundry sink. LOL [/QUOTE]

You should have set down a few and called the puppies to clean them and then when he wasn't around took and washed them in the laundry sink. LOL. Might be he would fix the sink faster or buy a lot of paper plates and plastic forks.

And do all the cooking on paper plates and the microwave. (For Him). LOL


----------



## PoptartShop

@RegalCharm aww happy early birthday to miss Carmen!  She is so spoiled. I bet she will love the treats. LOL that is adorable! Aww, she's gonna have a lot of fun tonight. That is a lot of birthdays...I agree, celebrating them all in 1 day would definitely be more ideal. :lol: I'm also horrible at remembering dates!
@JCnGrace I can't remember either haha! :lol: Wait a bit, then tell us! It probably will come to me once you tell it if you did before haha. Luckily you have another sink! He's really putting it off huh?! LOL. 6-8hrs turned into days! I second Regal...paper plates and microwave! :rofl:
@lb27312 I may be a bad influencer...get another pair of those if they're comfy! Taking your time with the youngster is totally fine. Better than rushing, that's for sure.
@Captain Evil hopefully DH comes to his senses!  Ugh. A new boat captain...hopefully they aren't horrible. Aruba sounds lovely...I've always wanted to go. Please keep us posted on Boo's exam too. I know you just want answers already!

I confess, I rode on Saturday & Promise was actually pretty good, despite being off for almost a week!  Didn't end up riding Sunday, it was just WAY too windy/cold & miserable. I plan on getting a ski mask so I can wear it when I ride though. My face is just always cold! :lol: 

No riding tonight because it's gonna rain, but I do plan on riding at night this week! Even though it'll be kinda dark, there is SOME light, so I'll survive. :lol:

Happy Monday! Busy today, but nothing too crazy. I have an hour for lunch...so I'm definitely spending most of it on HF! LOL. :lol:


----------



## RegalCharm

@PoptartShop Yes Miss Carmen is spoiled . And I know I shouldn't but.....
Like this morning I fixed eggs and scrambled one for her and cheeseburger tonight and also a plain burger for her broken up to put in the dry food after using paper towels to soak up the grease. 

Be careful Promise don't spook at a shadow when the daylight is almost gone. and that the ski mask doesn't turn you into a horse eating monster. LOL. 

Sounds like you are settling in well at the work place and feeling comfortable there.4


----------



## carshon

I confess I got some bad news yesterday. Last week I got the great news that my hip replacement was scheduled - and I was so excited. Then went to my Dr for some pre -op tests and mentioned I thought I had a gall bladder attack but it had only happened once. Went in for an ultra sound and I have a 3.34 CM gall stone and some smaller ones. They want to remove my gall bladder ASAP. I said nope getting hip done first - called Mayo Clinic to tell them of ultra sounds results and they said no hip - gall bladder first - then wait 3 months for hip replacement. I am so upset. I was really looking forward to pain relief from the hip replacement and now seeing a surgeon for gall bladder removal. Our medical bills are piling up and I am just not happy.


----------



## Finalcanter

@RegalCharm

Yeah it was the rear break line. Which when I got the car done for inspection a few months back, my mechanic said he put in a new one (I'm assuming the front one?). Don't know why he just didn't replace the whole thing. Otherwise the car is alright- I'll have to search for another at some point but until then..

--
I did head out for a lesson Saturday and I rode a horse who loved to break the canter. He needed some encouragement with the crop. It was a pretty nice fall morning, very cool but sunny blue skies. The boiler in the house was out since Friday so it thankfully got repaired-hooray for heat! Still literally working though things. The week is going by fast enough I suppose.


----------



## PoptartShop

@RegalCharm omg you really do spoil her! :lol: Yummy!! When my parents had a dog back in the day, we always gave him table food, more often then we should've but...oh well haha. I have ridden her in the dark before & she's pretty good, but she hasn't seen me in a ski mask, so that will be interesting. LOL. :lol: Yes! Everyone has been so helpful/nice & welcoming. 
@carshon oh no, I am so sorry to hear that. :sad: *hugs* Now you have to wait even longer for the relief. But at least you are taking care of your gallbladder issues, that is more important & I'm glad you got an ultrasound, because if not you never would've known! Rather take it out now than later when you're recovering from your hip replacement. Try to stay positive. Although, I know medical bills are NOT cheap & I can imagine how stressed you are about that. :sad: I'm really sorry you are dealing with all of this. Hopefully this is the last bump in the road, so you can finally just focus on your hip surgery! Crossing my fingers for you. Just get rest and feel better! You have been going through a lot lately. 

I confess, it rained yesterday & this morning, so no riding tonight. UGH! It's less cold tonight too! But the ground is just too yucky/slick. :icon_rolleyes: So no chance.

Tomorrow night the farrier is finally coming, so I'm gonna try to fit in a ride beforehand. I usually end up waiting an hour or 2 for him, so gonna kill some time LOL. Work is going well, although I was working on something & it's going to be sent to a lot of attorneys/other firms...INCLUDING MY OLD FIRM. LOL! I'm not the one emailing it out (whew!) but when I saw the attorney's name I recognized it right away of course...jerk.


----------



## lb27312

@RegalCharm - lol I don't consider mine being spoiled but on the weekend when I make me breakfast Olaf gets his..... he usually request biscuit with a piece or two of bacon over it and a fried egg(over easy) over that, sometimes gravy over the biscuit..... no he's not spoiled. lol

@carshon - I'm sorry to hear that they put off the hip surgery and that the medical bills are piling up.... I hope you get some relief soon. Sending good vibes.... 

Not much going on, again more rain! Ugh! My pasture isn't going to dry as it's supposed to rain again. I will have to bring the horses in at some point and get their feet dry and super clean and inspected. They will have to suck it up because they are going to be in for a few days. The old guys are fine with it, young guy still gets antsy after a day. 

Hope everyone is having a good week!


----------



## Captain Evil

I went back 10 pages to find out what has been going on, and now I can't remember! So much happening for so many people, from new jobs to puppies to delayed hip replacements...and so many pictures! I love seeing everyones pictures and videos, especially the between-the-horses-ears ones. I get so excited - it feels like I'm the one up there, and it is as close to heaven as... well, never mind. I just love them, that's all.

@carshorn~ I am sorry your hip replacement was delayed...you were so ready to go! But you will be a totally brand-new carshorn when they are done, so there's that...

We got back from Aruba yesterday morning at about midnight, and so much has happened since then, I can barely remember it. @lb27312 ~ Aruba was SO different than I expected! How many diamonds can 5 cruise ships-a-days worth of passengers buy? It was a working vacation, but I did have time for a few pics~

A young pelican~









..and a tree at one of our snorkel sites...









And I gotta say, Aruba may be shockingly commercialized, but they make a wicked cappuccino. This is the best cappuccino I have ever had in my LIFE!! And I am really old, so that's saying a lot! 









DH had a Bloody Mary with a lime, celery, an olive, a chicken wing and a rib on it. Well, actually, he had three Bloody Marys so equipped. 

We got home at one am, DH got up at four am to go scalloping so I got up to make coffee. It was really rough and windy and his young tender was a bit overwhelmed, and all his bags and lines got snarled, so they called it a day at about noon.

They were determined to put in a better day today, but at 12:00 I got an emergency call from the town where we live... they said an "unmanned vehicle" had gotten jammed in the town water supply. I pictured a runaway car, lodged in the lake...but no, it was not a car. I don't know the whole story, but somebody somewhere was doing something they were not authorized to do. The town official who called us in asked us not to take any photos or mention this job to anyone, so if you keep reading this, I will probably have to kill you. So, be forewarned.

It turned out it was an ROV that had been put down into the town drinking water vault, had lost power, and had gotten sucked into a pipe. On the phone, he made it sound like a simple job, but when we arrived... not so much. It was in an underground vat the size of a swimming pool, that was connected to another vat via the pipe where the ROV was jammed. In the first vat was a mixture of water and chlorine, and in the connecting vat was a mixture of the chlorine water and ammonia... like ammonia sulfate? Does that make sense?

They would pump the lake water up into the first vat, add chlorine and then let that water gravity feed into the ammonia tank. The dividing wall did not go up to the vault ceiling, so I was really worried that there would be toxic gasses in there. No visibility, a cave-like environment, entanglement issues, no good entry or exit and the possible/probable presence of toxic gas... really?

Well, he got the job done, but it took two hours worth of prep & clean-up: full-face mask, rope tethers, underwater communication, can and helmet lights... for a ten-minute dive job. It is now after 7 pm and he is still on the boat shucking scallops from the morning's dive.

And no pictures!


----------



## RegalCharm

@Finalcanter replacing all the brake lines would take a few hours and If you mechanic charges like the mechanics do here (think cheapest is/was $80/hr.
just hope you don't have to really jam on the brakes and test the remaining ones.

@lb27312 I am glad others don't spoil their dogs. LOL:rofl: like I do. 

@PoptartShop I am waiting for you to tell how Promise reacts to the ski mask. LOL. Enjoy you evening rides. And how ironic is it that some of your work will be sent to your old fuddy duddy boss. :Angel: 

And looks like lb27312 out does me with the people food. LOL.....Now if Only I can figure out a way to get her a S.S. Number. and get this adopted 6 yr old German girl listed as a dependent. :smile:

@JCnGrace Do you have your kitchen sink back yet?


----------



## JCnGrace

@carshon, I'm so sorry! I hate that for you. If you put all of it off until starting the first of the year would it help you meet maximum out of pocket expenses and save you a little? I know you don't want to delay anything but since we're so close to the end of the year it might be worth it. 
@Finalcanter, glad you have heat now. Wrong time of the year to be without it, BRRRR!
@PoptartShop, any way to insert a smiley with it's tongue sticking out :tongue: in the copy that goes to your old boss? LOL My farrier usually gets here before I'm even ready for him let alone having time to ride while waiting. It doesn't matter how much earlier I start it's like he has a spy cam in my barn and knows when I get the horses in because here he comes before I even get halters on everyone.
@lb27312, rained all day here too. One thing we didn't know we'd like about this place but have come to love is the hilly ground. Except for the gateways we only get mud when it either rains day after day after day or a slow snow melt. Other than that it runs off faster than it can create mud.
@Captain Evil, glad your hubby is safe and I wish he'd brought me back one of those Bloody Marys!
@RegalCharm, got it back yesterday afternoon. I watch some of those shows on HGTV and one of the things they often install in the kitchen is just one big sink. One like that will never be on my wish list because you need the split sink to have a side to rinse your dishes in. Don't feel like you're the only one that spoils their dog. DD not only has to have people food mixed into his kibble he also thinks he has to eat when we do and in close proximity so he eats in the living room right along with us. 

As I mentioned earlier it rained all day so I spent it in town getting groceries. I swear food costs have jumped up tremendously every time I go to the store these days. Went to the Mexican place and had a chimichanga for lunch, YUM! Running late on feeding time as usual when I have to shop and the 4-legged kids looked at me accusingly when I walked into the barn, LOL


----------



## RegalCharm

I think the idea of one big sink is... it is just to rinse off the dishes before you put them in the dish washer. LOL. It would also be good for giving the baby a bath. As long as it didn't have a garbage disposal unit. 

Yes food prices go up and here is the double whammy They also lower the net weight so they make out on both ends. Like PB used to be 18 oz. now the jar is 16 oz. Bacon used to be 16 oz. now most are 12 oz. I could go on and on.
Oh the best one would be potato chips. The large bags were 16 oz. now they are down to 9 to 9.5 oz. :frown_color:

Then when the figure inflation they only look at any price increases, but if they also figured in the quantity, the price increase is actually higher than what they are figuring. :chicken2:


----------



## carshon

not much to confess today. 
@Captain Evil your life sounds so exciting - but scary. Not sure I could handle the stress! 

The weather is supposed to be near 60 today but it is really wet outside and the ground has that half melted slime on top and frozen beneath. I really need to get hooves trimmed but the mess is horrendous with all of the mud. I am debating on whether to wait for a good freeze but who knows. I supposed I can do it in the stalls but the lighting is not as good.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@RegalCharm Happy Birthday Carmen!!  
I am awful at reminding birth days, so don't feel bad. 
And I totally agree, younger generations became very lazy to read. I find a lot of good info online, it's very helpfull to do research, but nothing replaces the good old book, the smell and touch of it. I don't have much free time when working, but as I wait to be called back I started reading a new book. 
@carshon Oh, I am so sorry that things didn't go as expected. You must be so ready to get relief from pain... But look on the bright side, two problems will be fixed almost of once, and I am pretty sure doctors have their priorities straight. 
@Finalcanter Is there a chance you could go on a trail ride by yourself? That way it would be drama free.
Sorry about your car, mine is getting older too but will have to stay with me for as long as possible 
@Captain Evil Oh look at that capuccino. Can I have it?? Beautiful pictures as always, Aruba sounds like a lovely place. 
And of course the usual request, keep updating on your boy please
@PoptartShop So happy for you, girl!! You totally deserve a great working place  let's not talk about mud, yes? So tired of it... Hope you could sneak in a ride before the farrier appointment.
@JCnGrace I. Need. That. Puppy!!  I don't think you told that story either, so bring it on, lol. Agree with the house vs barn chores. You can see me all happy filling wheelbarrows of manure, while I am miserable just to swipe the house floor. Glad you finally have your sink back, that took a looong time. Same here with food or almost everything's prices :-(
@lb27312 That sounded like a lovely weekend. Keep posting about your progress with said horse 
I totally get the wet ground part. My mare has some thrush going on because of it, I think.

I am pretty sure I forgot someone or something, but my brain is not working properly today, lol! Or actually for the last days. My mother has had her blood pressure out of control, and that is not being easy because she gets moody or anxious, and affects me as well. But she is better now.
Tuya is back inside for a few days, the weather has been absolutely awful in here, actually the worst I remember in years (of course it had to be when I started to work outside, ugh). BO even had her blanketed, and said that she showed zero signs of anxiety when he locked her up. What a good girl 
She didn't even ask me to take her out when I got there, and lately she had actually tried to go inside several times, I think she missed it somehow, being the rain drama queen she is, lol!
All was wet, so I just took care of her hooves, as they are still a bit smelly. BO said due to a long time standing on wet ground maybe.

For the black Lusitano fans  He had an accident during the horse fair. I don't know if you use it, and I am lazy to look for the proper name, but the portuguese saddle has a stripe on the back that goes under the horse's tail to help keep it centered (I think). So one of BO's son left it too tight, and when BO's son mounted the horse, he went backwards and crashed into a cart, getting a major cut on the rear. Got stiches and is now recovering. 

Nothing more around here, just a slow week passing by...


----------



## PoptartShop

@lb27312 rain is such a PITA!!  I hope it stops! Yuck!

@Captain Evil I love the pictures. & mmm, that cappuccino does look amazing...actually, both drinks do! Gosh, that sounds horrible. Your hubby needs 3 more bloody marys after all that! What a day!  

@carshon I hear you. Maybe get it over with using the stalls? Unless they can wait a bit longer, then wait for it to freeze!

@JCnGrace glad you got your sink back. Those big sinks are in style. My parents recently got one installed about a year ago. It's deep & it looks nice, but I also prefer the split sink (which is what I have). But I guess for washing big pots/pans/baking sheets it's useful. Prices shot up here too! All the time! I try to buy in bulk at BJ's most of the time. LOL, I know right. Or the middle finger bahahaha on the lower corner of the document. :rofl: 

@RegalCharm seriously, everything is much smaller now! Yet they raise the prices. :icon_rolleyes: I won't need the ski mask tonight since it's not super cold out (finally, will be in the 40's later instead of the 20's/30's) but I am anxious to try it haha.

@TuyaGirl awww thank you!  Me too, I know everyone was probably sick of hearing me complain before. :lol: I'm glad your mom is feeling better, I'm sure that was NOT fun to deal with! Ugh about the weather. It needs to get better. I'm sure you are over that!  What a good girl Tuya is though! <3 Oh no about the Lusitano!  Hope he has a smooth recovery, that's a shame.  
@Finalcanter glad you have heat again, thank goodness!!

I confess, it's been a busy workday but a good one, another good one!  Whenever I help an attorney out or another paralegal out, they always tell me thank you for your help etc...I just feel appreciated. Never really got that at my other place.

Farrier night which means it'll be a long night (he won't get to the barn til 7/8) but I'm not stressing it, gonna definitely ride beforehand. It's not super lit up at my barn, but I think we will be okay. :lol:


----------



## RegalCharm

@TuyaGirl Hope your mom is a lot better and doing ok . Maybe Tuya likes a nice stall with hay and feed she doesn't have to work for. lol And Miss Carmen says Thank you. Today we did a refresher on just hand signals instead of voice commands. So when she lays down she also has to stay until called.

I hope the Lusitano heals up and doesn't grow white hairs where his injury is.
The strap to the tail do you call it a crupper? I looked at some of the Portuguese saddles and they look like padded easy chairs . LOL compared to a western saddle.
@PoptartShop it was in the upper 40's here today with sun shine. the nights have been frosty with clear skies and lots of stars to look at. Yes later on you will want that ski mask You might want to wear it rolled up on your head so she sees it and smells it. And roll it down a little now and then so it is not so much of a surprise to her. Hope the farrier visit goes well and Promise gets a few carrots for being a good girl.


----------



## phantomhorse13

@*RegalCharm* : Rebar belongs to Lani - he is one of her hunt horses. While we are shopping for another horse, nothing that huge! I hope you were able to find something for Carmen's nails. and spoiling her is a good thing, as long as it doesn't upset her digestive system.

@*JCnGrace* : I do keep a running tally of my miles by year. This year has not been a very good one in that regard. that puppy is cute beyond words! do you have a functional sink yet?

@*Finalcanter* : how frustrating to not be able to enjoy your trail ride. I hope the next one will be better. how scary about your car brakes - very glad you are ok! and to have the boiler quit too; you need a break.

@*PoptartShop* : so glad to hear you are enjoying the new job and you should feel appreciated!! glad you got some saddle time before the weather got nasty and hope you get some tonight before the farrier.

@*lb27312* : don't be in a hurry with your pony. he's still several years from being physically mature so there is no need to rush things and there are plenty of things you can do from the ground.

@*Captain Evil* : Aruba sounds like amazing adventure, but coming home to deal with Boo's issues does not. I hope you get some clarity soon.

@*carshon* : I couldn't like your post - how awful about gall stones and your hip needing to be pushed back. I hope you can get your gallbladder out asap.

@*TuyaGirl* : I hope your mom continues to be stable. Glad Tuya is handling being inside and hope the weather improves soon. very sorry to hear about the black's accident!


I have gotten a bit of saddle time as the weather allowed. The whole story is in my journal.

Repique:











Polo:


----------



## PoptartShop

@RegalCharm that's a good idea, I will make sure she's used to it first.  
@phantomhorse13 thank you!  Happy to see you getting lots of saddle time too! I love the photos. Omg, the pumpkin roundbales are so cute too! :lol: So clever!

I confess, last night went well, riding in the dark for the first time.  There's like a slight bit of light from other houses nearby, but that's it, otherwise it was pretty dark. Tacking her up in the dark went well, too. I did use my flashlight a bit but she was fine. I should get a headlamp though (with a red beam so it doesn't bother her). 

Promise wasn't even bothered by her shadow when I had my flashlight on the first minute or so of our ride (to make sure footing was good, etc.). I was so proud of her! We only walked, for about 25mins (farrier arrived on time yay!) & she was the perfect angel. :lol: She was good for the farrier too! So calm & in a good mood. She definitely got lots of treats! <3 

Supposed to rain tomorrow & ALL weekend...of course. :icon_rolleyes: It's like once the ground dries, up, boom. Rains all over again.


----------



## RegalCharm

Good girl promise and giving your human mom a good evening ride
@PoptartShop you might have seen these before. They look very cool. lOL

https://www.horseshoenation.com/led-safety-lighting-system-for-horses/

just get a piece of that red cellophane and tape it over the flash light lens.
red and blue light bulbs indoors so when you go out at night you still had night vision in the dark.

@phantonhorse13 I slowly switched Carmen to a different food and so far so good. Have you checked out Pegasus Arabians in Berlin Ohio. They own Armani and were breeding Arabians X Dutch Harness horses and they used to put up videos of the sale horses.

Facilities - Pegasus Arabians - Pegasus Arabians


----------



## Captain Evil

DH has been scallop diving, and he brought some rejects over to his friend and long time fishing buddy, Mutha. 









Mutha doesn't want to go scalloping anymore because it is so brutal, but DH helped him get his last load of lobster traps home, and Mutha gave him six lobsters as a thanks. 

Now they are in our refrigerator, waiting for death. I can't open the door at all, because they are staring at me. It can be hard to be a long-time vegetarian married to a long-time fisherman.


----------



## JCnGrace

@RegalCharm, I know! Plus Kroger anyway is getting very bad about wanting to carry their own brands so you can't get your tried and true brand of things or can't afford what brand names they do carry. 
@carshon, can you trim right in front of a doorway in your barn? 
@TuyaGirl, glad your mom is doing better and feel bad for the handsome fella. Tuya will be spoiled again and protest about having to go back out. LOL About the puppy...I know! I'll be having a hard time not trying to sneak her out and home with me when I see her on Thanksgiving. 
@PoptartShop, sounds like you had a nice ride. Full moons are always good for a night ride. We used to do a few every year. Yay for getting the farrier chore off your list!
@phantomhorse13, good luck in your horse search. I had seen an ad on our local craigslist for a young arabian gelding so I went back to look and it's no longer there. $500.00 and he looked way too nice for that price but the horse market in IN sucks. And I do have use of the sink back, finally. LOL
@Captain Evil, how much trouble would you be in if you slipped them back into the ocean?

I'll post that story sooner or later. I've gone through a couple of photo albums looking to see if I had any good pictures of them I could have hubby scan so I could add them to the story. I confess I get sidetracked while looking and it's taking far longer than it should. I start looking at all the pictures and thinking back to when they were taken and BOOM a couple of hours have passed in the blink of an eye.


----------



## RegalCharm

yes there is a store like that here. pushing their brand and usually it cost more than the other brands and some of it is not as good. @JCnGrace

I am the same way with videos people post here at the end there are more videos to watch and I end up miles and miles away. LOL.

Today is TGIF. wonder what @aubie topic will be for tonight.


----------



## PoptartShop

@Captain Evil love the silliness of those two! :lol: I wouldn't wanna open the fridge either & see them staring back at me! :rofl: 
@RegalCharm those are pretty cool! :O Can't miss those! :lol: Yeah I'll think of something, that'd be easier. Yes, TGIF indeed!! I love @aubie 's topics!
@JCnGrace oh gosh, when I look through old photos it takes me forever too, then I have to talk about them as I look through them. :lol: I bet they are bringing back some good memories.

I confess, it's a gloomy rainy day...plus it's gonna rain all weekend. :icon_rolleyes: Yuck. I can't be too upset though, at least it's not snow. Happy Friday everyone!!! Busy busy workday. Lots of hearings today, so the office is a little crazy! But, my 2nd week at my new job went well, I have to say!  

I hope everyone has a great weekend!!


----------



## RegalCharm

they also make lights that fit on the front of a breast collar to light up what's in front. one article said that the SOS flashing code could be seen for 5 miles at night. 

it rained here this morning but then the sun came out warmed up a little but the wind was chilly. B-Day party Sunday afternoon. Surprising that going on 9 yrs. her first choose between a gift or money she said MONEY. LOL It is really hard thinking 9 yrs has passed since her biological mother gave her up in the hospital and my son and DIL brought her home from the hospital when they discharged her. And the number of family members from both sides filled the court room for her adoption hearing.


----------



## phantomhorse13

@PoptartShop : yay for Promise riding well in the dark! that is going to be very useful this time of year. you can find a cheap headlamp with both red and white lights at walmart (I was surprised and pleased how well mine has held up). also look for some battery-operated glowsticks as they are great to attach to the saddle when you are out and about.

@RegalCharm : glad Carmen is doing well on her new food - big relief for you both. I have actually seen ads from Pegasus Farm. They have very nice horses but so far they have been out of my price range (no surprise for horses meant for the show ring).

@Captain Evil : I had no idea you were a vegetarian.. having lobsters looking at you must not be much fun.

@JCnGrace : still waiting on that story..


I have gotten a bit of saddle time this week. The whole story is in my journal.

On Tuesday, I started on Polo:


















And finished on Hombre:










On Thursday, I rode Hombre:


----------



## JCnGrace

@PoptartShop, here too, a good weekend to alternate being lazy and getting some indoor work done. 
@RegalCharm, heartwarming to hear how all the family attended the hearing. Tell her Happy Birthday from your Horse Forum friends. 
@phantomhorse13, sorry, I got the pictures pulled out but still waiting on hubby to scan them. I know, something I need to learn to do myself and if I had any idea where the instructions were to the printer I could probably figure it out. Not sure how well they'll scan anyway since they are old and not the best quality. 

It has not stopped raining here all day. Was getting close to feeding time (3 p.m.) so I sat in the recliner to take a break and the next thing I know hubby is telling to me wake up because it's 5:00 p.m. He'd fallen asleep too. We are blaming the movie he was watching that was so boring it put us to sleep. LOL


----------



## RegalCharm

@JCnGrace I will tell her. So did you end up feeding in the dark? Bet the kids were upset with a late dinner. LOL Boring movies, I can relate to that. Found the old series "Secret Agent Man" on tv yesterday. Same starring person as "The Poisoner" And "The Saint" with Rodger Moore. 
@phantomhorse13 have not clipped Carmen's nails yet as I can't even find the old nail cutters . I started looking at Arabians for sale but I had to stop because I started saying WOW would I like to have her/him. LOL. Did look at the classifieds on AHA marketplace and found a few in Pa. A nice pinto 1/2 arab but he was $7500. 


Woke up to a dusting of wet snow this morning but it will be gone today. Supposed to hit 57F here Wed.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@PoptartShop I am so happy about your current job situation. At my new place the guys actually find funny and sweet that I am always saying "thank you" and "please", lol! 
That's really nice that you can tack and ride without much light. But yes, a lamp is a great idea. Ugh, lets not speak about the rain... So fed up with it, won't go away.
@Captain Evil I already told in here about how I stopped eating most animals, and one of the reasons was watching a poor little crab getting cooked... So I feel you. I suppose your husband would be upset, but I wish you could follow JCnGrace suggestion and release them.
@phantomhorse13 Lol, the roundbales 
Cute horses, you are so lucky to be able to ride so many. Or ride at all, without mud, mud, mud
@RegalCharm Yes, our saddles are very comfy, but honestly I prefer the english ones. First time I got off of a horse with one of them, my leg got stuck in the back and I almost fell.
Happy Birthday lucky one!!! Beautiful heartwarming story. In here country is in shock because a homeless (and heartless) woman gave birth in the middle of the street and put the baby inside the garbage bin. Yes, inside!! Naked, without any chance of survival. A homeless man found him. What's wrong with mankind?
@JCnGrace I too get lost with old pictures sometimes. Even on my phone. We will wait for the story, now I am getting curious 

Thank you everyone for my mum's best wishes. She is better and better, the new pills for the blood pressure are doing their job. 

Yesterday was a sunny day, so I just let Tuya be outside and graze all she could, since riding was out of question, even my car was mud skating. And roll all she could as well, she came in with a muddy mess of a blanket. Happy horse!! Today she stayed in, because there were hunters on the property, so I just cleaned her hooves to put the acv. They're still stinky, ugh...
And today I found miss Tuya won't eat wet hay. Somehow her hay was quite wet, I think it rained on it, so she was miserable looking at me and would not touch it. I replaced it for dry one (from a new square bale), and she took it gladly. But if someday in future, being older, she needs to have it, well... Better not to think about it, lol! 

Speaking of hay, a case of killing with kindness that was so sad overall. A man was hoarding horses. Around 100. No food, they were starving to death. Many died. The government did nothing but to notify the owner and bla bla bla (we are so behind), horses stayed at the same place because there was no place to relocate them. So an animal welfare rescue stepped in and brought hay. A ton of hay. Guess what hapenned? Horses kept dying. Colic after colic. Ugh... Too much too fast! Poor souls, the videos were absolutely heartbreaking. Several people had to warn them, including me, I didn't get the most friendly reply. 
*rant over*

Have a great Sunday!!


----------



## Jolien

Confession: my butt is weirdly bruised on some places. Also another confession: I galopped in the dark. We were on familiar terrain and I was amazed the horse just went for it... I like this horse.


----------



## Captain Evil

Jolien said:


> Confession: my butt is weirdly bruised on some places. Also another confession: I galloped in the dark.


Connection?


----------



## RegalCharm

@TuyaGirl the high backs might be a hold over from when Knights in Amour used them to help them stay in the saddle when they got hit with a lance.

And the same thing happens in this country with mothers having babies and then just abandoning them. The same with hoarders and then the animals start dying before the animals are taken from them. Yes even in the U.S.

LOL Tuya is thinking clean blanket, must roll in mud now where is it the deepest at. LOL Yep got to love them.

The BDay party was good. Grand daughter made out like a bandit. She got mostly money which will go into her piggy bank. Had sliced ham baked in a brown sugar sauce. red potatoes, green beans, rolls. And instead of cake this year it was a BDay cookie all decorated up. The parties are held in a rented gymnasium with tables on one end and that leaves over half of the basket ball floor for the kids to run around on, play basketball and nerf football.


----------



## Captain Evil

@JCnGrace & @TuyaGirl

Sometimes I do get to chuck 'em back. 

We used to do lobster bakes on the boat which I really hated, so DH told me that if I quit protesting I could have a female lobster to throw back. You can cut a triangle out of a female lobster's tail, called "notching" and theoretically that notch will protect her for the rest of her life, as long as she stays in Maine waters. By the time the notch grows in and disappears, the lobster is big enough to be illegal anyway. 

This is a lobster that caught my eye in a supermarket when we were on a dive expedition to Eastport. Once they catch your eye, it's all over. They haunt you. 

So DH bought him for me and we released him. He was male, so no point in notching him. He probably crawled right back into a trap, but one can always hope. I thought he was stunningly beautiful.









Then, when my family goes out for lobster dinners, the vegetarians ( there are a few of us) each get female lobster for dinner, but then we notch them and chuck 'em off the dock. It's a tradition. Except I have to notch my sister's lobsters because they are too squeamish to do it...

Squeamish sister #3 (no pic of squeamish sister #2 for some reason)









Vegetarian Niece holding her lobster: This niece it tough and does her own stunts. No need for me to notch HER lobster!









Lobster-eating sister #1 holding my lobster for photographic purposes before going to devour her own lobster:









..And me and sister #3 chucking our lobsters back into the great wild ocean to be free forever!


----------



## JCnGrace

@RegalCharm, our warmest day is supposed to be tomorrow. Good idea on the venue with room for the kids to play.

@TuyaGirl, I've always wondered how people get by with soaking their hay because mine won't touch wet hay either. I can just picture Tuya trying her best to cover every square inch of her blanket in mud. LOL How sad about those horses. And then to think they finally get some food only to be killed by kindness. Makes me shudder.

@Jolien, horse liniment is not just for horses! Your bottom will thank you come tomorrow.

@Captain Evil, so cool that you get to save some of them. 

The last few days my elbow has been really tender. Figured it was chapped, cracked skin since we went through that period of cold weather and started applying lotion. Today I finally looked at it good and there was a pocket of infection. Wonder what brought that on since I'm not prone to having cuts and scrapes get infected and there wasn't any open skin on there anyway? So I got out what I could and then went to my hoof abscess treatment of drawing salve and wrapping. LOL


----------



## Jolien

@JCnGrace Too late...  But thanks for the tip! The bruising in general on my seatbones has gotten much better with practicing (I ride 2-3 hours and sometimes 6 hours a week so I guess my bones and body adapted), but yesterday I suspect the saddle was too short (the seat) for me so the cantle sometimes poked me from behind.


----------



## Jolien

@Captain Evil Haha, no there is no connection. The galopping in the dark was on a horse I know and on terrain I know really well. I have galopped at least 15 times together with him and I do not come out of the saddle.  I suspect the bruises are from the cantle of a


----------



## Jolien

@Captain Evil Haha, no there is no connection. The galopping in the dark was on a horse I know and on terrain I know really well. I have galopped at least 15 times together with him and I do not come out of the saddle.  I suspect the bruises are from the cantle of a saddle on a trail horse...  It was a horse with a shorter back so a shorter saddle and I am really skinny but I do have a butt, hehe. You get the picture haha.


----------



## Jolien

Here's me and the quarter I learned to ride on.  I love this horse! I really appreciate him.  He is such a punk, haha!  :gallop:


----------



## PoptartShop

@JCnGrace you must've really needed that nap! Plus the rain didn't help. :lol: I'm sure the horses gave you the evil eye when you went to feed them haha. Ouch about your elbow, is it getting any better?! That is strange! 

@TuyaGirl crazy, right? Like a lot of people don't have good manners even in the workplace. A simple thank you goes a long way. :icon_rolleyes: Silly Tuya! Promise's blanket is dirty again too. She loves rolling in the mud. Ugh, it hailed yesterday & rained, it was just a mess. That sucks about the horses...happens here too indeed, just a shame.  People just don't care about animals like they should. Grinds my gears. Promise won't eat wet hay either, they are such picky mares! :lol:

@RegalCharm awww I'm glad she had a good time.  I actually prefer cookies over cake, so I bet that was delicious! Yum! Nothing wrong with some money. I prefer money over other stuff nowadays. :lol: I swear, we need it more when we're older! She's only 9, she has the right idea!

@Jolien glad there was no connection with the galloping in the dark & the butt bruising! Whew! Hope you feel better. An uncomfortable saddle is a pain! Great pictures! 

@Captain Evil awww that's awesome you got to save some of them, I bet they were happy! That first one is absolutely beautiful. Love the pictures.

@phantomhorse13 yay for more riding time!  Again, I love how you get to ride all these different horses. It makes you such a better rider. It definitely looks like winter is approaching though, ugh! Just looks so cold! & yeah, I ended up getting a head strap with a light from my dad this weekend, he had one & it's perfect! I'm excited to try it out this week. :lol: Won't have to worry about holding a flashlight anymore.

I confess, it didn't rain until later Saturday, so I was able to get a nice morning ride in with some sunshine! I'm glad it held off, because it was a good ride. It was a bit chilly, but not windy so I was happy!  Really happy with Promise's weight too! She's getting a bit of a belly though (she's not fat, but def gained weight lol, in a good way), cause the girth is getting tougher to put on LOL so may need a bigger one if it keeps up. :lol: It fits, but just a bit harder to put on now, can't go up as many holes! :rofl: 

Hailed & rained yesterday, so ground is disgusting. Not riding until tomorrow night cause it needs to dry up quite a bit, but excited to try out my new headstrap/headlamp for my helmet my dad got me.  Yay! 

3-day workweek so...I'm happy! Happy Monday!


----------



## RegalCharm

@JCnGrace yes it is nice that the adults can sit at the tables and the kids are off on the other end running and just having fun. The little town also has a lot of play ground equipment out side the gym for when it is warmer. I also got to meet and play with my DIL's newest nephew. (3 Month's old) He liked running his fingers through my beard and just smiled up a storm. And his name is Cooper which for some reason seems to match his face and easy going personality. 
@PoptartShop. Promise looks really good in the weight department. Coming on winter they need some extra fat reserves. A head light for your helmet sounds good. That was very thoughtful of you Father. And it wasn't single cookies it was a cake size chocolate chip cookie all decorated up. And it was good with some vanilla ice cream on top. LOL.


----------



## Jolien

@PoptartShop rest assured, I would not hurt a horses back on purpose because I wanted to ride. It just so happens that we only have a short time window to ride after work and it was getting dark and before we knew it was dark... The horse knows the terrain and I do too. Also the owner of the horse was present and we were not on a public road so it was fine. She knew the horse would go for it so we just kept on riding for another 20 minutes in the dark.


----------



## phantomhorse13

@JCnGrace : I wish I could sleep in my recliner, so jealous. sounds like a great way to spend a rainy day. hope your doctoring gets your elbow feeling better.

@TuyaGirl : oh, we have plenty of mud! we just try to avoid the worst of that when we ride. glad to hear your mom is doing better. how funny that Tuya is a diva and won't eat wet hay! sad to hear about the starving horses who did eat hay and died from it.. I hope they have removed those animals from that person.

@Jolien : that sounds like a great ride!

@RegalCharm : bday party sounds like a success. as someone who doesn't like cake, a birthday cookie is always a hit. 

@Captain Evil : I had no idea lobsters were so colorful! very nice that you choose to release yours.

@PoptartShop : yay for saddle time but boo for yucky weather. i hope your work week flies by.


I finally updated my journal with the latest on Kestrel:









And Link:


----------



## JCnGrace

@Jolien, are quarter horses popular over there? 
@PoptartShop, I think it's on the mend, thanks! Promise is looking really good. 4 day weekend, YAY, that's almost like a weeks vacation. Are you doing anything special?
@RegalCharm, I'm jealous you have so many babies to hold. Some of my great nieces and nephews are old enough to be starting families but they don't seem to be in any hurry about it.
@phantomhorse13, clicked over to watch your video. EXCELLENT start with Link! Kestrel looks so cute sitting in the cabinet. LOL

Took me a while but as promised...JC and his girlfriends.

While I didn't get JC until he was 2 I knew him from birth because I hung out at the farm he was born on and his dam was my favorite to ride. He was raised with a field full of broodmares and other foals plus he was gelded at 4 months old so he never seemed to have the urge to use his equipment for what nature intended. Imagine my surprise when at a trail ride we saw a loose horse in camp so my friend, who was on my sister's mare Joey, and I rode along each side of the horse so I could reach down and grab the lead he was dragging along and JC went into stallion mode and was trying to fight the gelding that was between him and Joey. This coming from an affable, goofy horse that usually wanted to make friends with every horse he met. HOLY CRAP! I ended up having to hand the lead rope over to the friend and make JC walk away until he calmed down.

Joey left, JC right









A couple of years later and another friend started coming over and spending the weekends with me because there were trails we could get to from my place. She'd toss her mare Missy into the pasture with JC and Gracie when we weren't riding. It was pretty hilarious watching JC trying to sneak Missy away and hide from Gracie who he never ever considered a girlfriend even though he lived with her. She was like his pesky little sister trying her best to inch her way between the two of them at all times. At least he didn't try to fight with Gracie.

One weekend friend and I went to Brown County to camp and ride and hubby (before he was hubby) came down one day to ride with us. JC was tied at one end of the tie rail and Missy at the other. I told Bob he better wait until we could do some changing around before tying his gelding right in the middle because JC wouldn't take kindly to Chance getting between him and Missy. He thought I was full of crap since our geldings rode together all the time and got along and couldn't wait while I finished up whatever I was doing so I could rearrange things. And the fight was on. By the way, he never has learned to listen to me. LOL

JC left, Missy right with another friend on the palomino further back. We were robbing a train. LOL









Anyway, I have no clue what was so special about those 2 mares that made him fall in love. He lived with many more mares over the years and he never felt the need to fight other geldings over them.

Bonus picture of Joey because I came across this picture of me riding her when I was only 6 or 7 during my search. 20 years earlier than the first picture of her I posted. Made me think she was a cougar having a boyfriend that was so much younger than her because JC was only 3 during their romance. 









Hope you can see them but you might have to enlarge by clicking on them. I know the last time I had hubby scan pictures they came out small.


----------



## RegalCharm

@phantomhorse13 Cake is ok but I don't like all that confectionary sugar icing as it is to sweet an they put it on an inch thick or more. I prefer whipped icing.
@JCnGrace LOL sure is funny how horses want to be with certain other horses 
just seems like they found a long lost friend even though they have never met them before. 

I seem to be lucky with babies liking me. I don't know if it is the tone of my voice or what. And I sing or hum to them and let me tell you I would never make it on America's got talent. Or could be I am just Boring. :smile:


----------



## Jolien

@JCnGrace no, I don't think so. Most people I know own arabs or other hotblood breeds that are mostly used for English riding. English riding schools are very popular here and most riders are classically schooled. By coincidence my friend is into western and has schooled her own horse western style.Quarters are also the more expensive horses here (up to € 8000 for a decent untrained one and up to € 12 000 for a non-schooled young horse with a good pedigree)... The riding schools I visit do have quarters because they also do barrel racing and other disciplines more suited for heavy muscled horses...


----------



## PoptartShop

@JCnGrace awww what a cute story. <3 Love the pictures too. He was definitely possessive over those girls, not just one, but 2! :lol: Joey was beautiful too! Such a cute picture!
@phantomhorse13 Kestrel is so darn cute!! Glad she is doing better now. I'm sure she was going crazy without all her toys. & I am SO proud of Link!!  
@RegalCharm aww that's so cute! They probably like your voice! 

I confess, I found out today (all late, don't know how) that there's a Black Friday paperchase trail ride happening at Fair Hill again, so I'm super pumped!!   It's 6-9mi ride, so it'll be a good time. It's not starting out at the same area as last time, which is good, because there were just way too many rocks (I should've put the trail boots on Prom, I may this time to be safe, but usually it's not rocky!). Now I have something to look forward to after eating a ton on Thursday. :rofl:


----------



## Jolien

@PoptartShop Your horse looks like a very kind and gentle horse on that head picture!


----------



## Finalcanter

Today I confess a lot.. 
I would like to know the difference between jealousy vs self pity (rhetorical don't worry). That feel when someone has the time and a leg up and here I am inundated seemingly with work at a stressful put-you-down job, limited time, and other things. It's a fact of life some people just have more opportunities than you and that doesn't mean anything for your own story as it is still being written- or so I believe. 

But it still invokes a feeling. On that note, feels like I wrote this from year's ago...I don't want to go backwards. Ugh this is too much for the topic of this thread I guess, i'll just post a picture and be done with it. These feelings are too complicated- it's hard to pinpoint them but some part of me is ignoring it as well. I don't know what to feel but I know it's not very good.. maybe i'll write a journal if this keeps up. Hopefully not..


----------



## RegalCharm

@PoptartShop how good is that there is a trail ride to help work off all those calories .. When in doubt with the hoof boots and Promise doesn't have a problem with them might be wise to put them on.


----------



## PoptartShop

@RegalCharm yeah, I think that's a good idea, I will definitely use them anyway. Better to be safe than sorry. She doesn't mind them at all!
@Jolien thank you! She really is sweet! She just wants to play all the time!
@Finalcanter as hard as it is, try not to compare yourselves to others. They may be struggling in other areas. Plus, it's better to work for what you have, than have it handed to you. You are doing great. Keep your head up.
@JCnGrace sorry, forgot to answer your question! Honestly I'm not doing too much on my days off. Tomorrow going to my aunt & uncle's for Thanksgiving, Friday is the paperchase, then all weekend I plan on doing nothing. :rofl: 

Getting my hair trimmed tonight, well, just the dead ends. It's way overdue. :lol: At least that'll be out of the way!

Didn't get to ride last night, since the ground is still too wet/mushy from the rain. Supposed to rain today too. :icon_rolleyes: But at least by Friday everything will be dried up since it's gonna be cold again. It's been warmer the last few days so it takes longer to dry. 

Hoping to get out of work early today, we shall see!  When I got to work, in the kitchen there were homemade waffles, there was fruit, & a yummy casserole.  I had to pig out, LOL. So sweet of my coworker.


----------



## Finalcanter

@PoptartShop

Yeah I'm not so sure why I got caught up with this particular thing honestly. I'm feeling better now because I decided to redirect my energy to art and some cooking. I guess I felt bad because I might not hear the end of it (yeah it's that certain person again) but i'll just push through. I have things to do in my life Haha..


----------



## PoptartShop

@Finalcanter there you go! Just redirect your energy to something better. It always helps me!

I confess, it looks like I'll be leaving work shortly. Just gotta get a few other things done. Smooth workweek, I say! :lol:

I hope everyone has a great, safe, & fun Thanksgiving!!!!!


----------



## Tazzie

@Poptartshop, I hope the job is still going super well!! My lesson was phenomenal! And yeah, we get a lot of kids on the loop, but off the loop there aren't many lol ponies look adorable in their blankets! Glad you're getting some ride time in!

@RegalCharm, thank you! My husband works for an electric company, so I'm lucky lol and the ponies (Izzie in particular) is wonderful with the kids! No ponies of their own haha! They will eventually take over one of the two we have. Izzie is being bred for a horse for Nick, and I'll take one of them as my full time Dressage horse. I had thought Izzie was going to be my dressage horse, but after my lesson on Saturday, I'm thinking Diego might be lol 

@JCnGrace, I know! It cracked me up! It really is satisfying just looking at my barn lol it makes me so happy! And don't feel bad haha! Izzie is actually really gross, almost yellow, up close. Diego just isn't a pig lol and we hardly had any snow lol that's a cute puppy! I don't recall the story of JC and his girlfriends. And I never get tired of your stories! Just read the JC stories and I love them haha!

@phantomhorse13, I love your pictures!! I love having power haha! It makes me so happy! And you should do it! I have one, and have wanted another one. But I've always been wary of doing a horse because I HATE 90% of the ones I see. So the poor artist I'll be selecting will have high stakes.... 

@TuyaGirl, it's very cozy  it's my favorite place to be  that's horrible about the man that is supposed to be caring for the horses!! I hate people that have no responsibility. I'm glad you went! Hope your mother feels better soon. Sorry about the weather though, ugh. Oh no about the black!

@carshon, I'm so sorry about your gall bladder and your hip 


Whew, ok, running out of time. I wrote a bunch in my journal though!

Finals for my friend didn't fair well. Her boy was still good, but super sluggish. No clue why. They got him home Sunday and he started acting funny. Vet came out, and diagnosed him with Potomac Horse Fever. Round of antibiotics later and we are all breathing a sigh of relief it was caught and he's doing well. She was still fairly competitive even with a horse that we didn't know was sick.

Ponies enjoyed their chiro. They were SUPER out. I tried to ride Diego the weekend after and it was so bad. We think he was still sore since he was out so bad in his left hip (he couldn't pick up the right lead canter). So I rested him until his lesson.

Lesson was on Saturday. He was a super star  I told the trainer she wouldn't hurt my feelings if she didn't think he'd make it out of the lower levels. Well, they all liked him and said he could end up pretty fancy. So I'm stoked. Worked on my hands and working to unlock the base of his neck and his back.

Rode him last night. He was super mad the rules changed at home too. But once he worked out of it he was incredible. I can't ride him long since this work is so exhausting. But I'm thrilled.

Videos  you'll have to go to my journal for all the pictures lol




































And Syd is learning how to untack and halter her horse when she's done riding


----------



## RegalCharm

@Tazzie Breeding Izzy. there is one year and then the foal growing old enough to ride you are looking at 4 maybe 5 years for Nick's horse. All the Arabian people that I was around said they would not ride an Arabian until they were 4 to 5 years old in order for all the bones to finish growing. I know this is not what some people think and there was a discussion on this a while back.

So kids being kids that will seem like an eternity for them. LOL. So Nick should buy another pony to ride while he is waiting for the foal to grow up and then each kid can have their own pony and you will not hear Hey It's My Turn to Ride. LOL :smile:

the videos were great.


----------



## phantomhorse13

@JCnGrace : loved your story! geldings are so silly. sometimes I wish they could talk (tho a lot of times I am glad they can not)..

@RegalCharm : I joke that I have a 'sucker' label on my forehead that only animals can see. perhaps you have one that says 'softie' that babies can see!

@Jolien : amazing how breeds vary so much from place to place. what breeds are most common where you are?

@PoptartShop : oooooo - paper chase sounds like so much fun! and the weather may even cooperate. can't wait to hear all about it and ride some for me! I also vote for the boots in case you are on some of the gravel roads.

@Finalcanter : sorry you are having a hard time with that person.. perhaps its time to limit their time in your life.

@Tazzie : so sorry to hear about your friend's horse!! hope he is soon back to normal. happy to hear things are still progressing with Diego. Syd and Izzie are super cute, as always.


I hope everyone in the States has a fantastic and safe Thanksgiving. I know I have so much to be thankful for!


----------



## JCnGrace

@Finalcanter, all of our experiences and interactions with people are life lessons and instead of looking at the negative of those lessons you need to work on finding the positive or at least turning the negative into a positive. If you envy what others have then work to improve your finances. If you are jealous of their opportunities work to make your own opportunities, etc... It's not that I have haven't come across those people that seem to have everything handed to them but guess what, they never seem satisfied with what they have nor are they as likely to appreciate and take care of what they do have.

When I got my first horse I couldn't afford a saddle. My nephew asked his grandpa (from the other side of his family) if he could have one of the old mouse eaten saddles hanging in his barn and then traded it to me for a 10 speed bicycle. A lot of elbow grease went into that saddle to make it usable plus a trip to a saddle shop for some repairs. When I got my second horse I needed a second saddle and saved for a long time to be able to afford $125.00 for a new one. Even 30 years ago 125 bucks meant it was a very cheap saddle. 

I was proud to have those saddles, I didn't care they were no brand name cheapos because I worked hard and did without a lot of things that are important to most young people, to have what I did. I still have them, they are still usable and every time I use them they still make me proud because they are a reminder of how far I've come. 

I guess all that rambling to say other peoples' journeys are not what is important, it is your journey that is and you can shape it to be anything you want it to be.
@PoptartShop, WAFFLES! LOL Hope you enjoy your ride Friday, sounds like fun. After 2 busy days you'll need the other 2 days to rest up. 
@Tazzie, get well wishes for your friend's horse. Syd is becoming quite the little horsewoman, love the videos of her and Izzie. Are you taking Diego away from Nick?
@phantomhorse13, Me too! LOL What a postcard perfect picture that is!

I'm glad you all enjoyed the story. He had personality + so he created a lot of stories to tell. LOL 

Hope everyone has a wonderful Thanksgiving! I can hardly wait for the first bite of noodles and dressing.


----------



## RegalCharm

Went to the store yesterday to pick up a few things and when I got home electric was off. I figured it would be when I stopped at BKing to get Carmen some chicken nuggets and they were closed. NO Electric. LOL Came back on after an hour. We had winds of 50 mph gusting to 60 mph so probably blew a tree down some where.
@JCnGrace do you make your own noodles? 
@phantomhorse13 I think I do. In big bold letters. lol
@PoptartShop have fun on your ride tomorrow. 

And to everybody have a Happy Thanksgiving and safe travels if you are on the road.


----------



## JCnGrace

@RegalCharm, no, my sister does.


----------



## TuyaGirl

Although we do not celebrate it (I would love to actually), just came here to wish a 

Happy Thanksgiving to my HF friends <3


----------



## JCnGrace

@TuyaGirl, Thanks! If you ever get to come to the States make it around the end of Nov. so that you can experience a traditional Thanksgiving meal. IMO there is nothing else like it (it's my absolute most favorite holiday). You'd be welcome at our table! The only problem is I'm thoroughly stuffed and miserable even though it's been since 3 1/2 hours since I last ate. LOL


----------



## RegalCharm

@TuyaGirl even if it isn't November come on over and we will still fix a Thanksgiving feast for you. Same goes for the other members who live across the big waters. LOL


----------



## blue eyed pony

Eep I disappeared again. I need to stop doing that. People won't worry about me if something actually _does_ happen to me, if I keep this up.

My ankle is almost 100% now, but of course what happens next? The horse hurts herself. Again. I am so _sick_ of this nonsense. Pics in my thread in horse health if anyone wants to see. They're a little bloody but the injury isn't that bad in the grand scheme of things. Especially considering she destroyed a fence post. We had the fun of a vet visit and I plan to help fix the fence - since my horse broke it - if the farm owner doesn't do a sneaky and fix it while I'm not there.

But, Mum's pony is back in work, and I'm finally allowed to put a dressage education on her. She saw the vet last Monday for an ultrasound on her back and the good news is, there's nothing wrong with the muscles except for atrophy. Which means she needs correct work. Which means... dressage work.  She's super smart and learns _so fast_, so her understanding is already far surpassing her physical capability, and I need to remember not to ask more from her than she can give.


----------



## JCnGrace

@blue eyed pony, I replied in your post but forgot to say sorry it happened so I'll say that here. 

I confess there's a certain someone in my life (bet you can't guess who LOL) that I feel like I'm having a "Who's On First" type of conversation with more and more often. Trouble is I don't know if it's because I'm not communicating properly or because he isn't listening properly.


----------



## avjudge

I've been meaning to follow up after popping in here - nearly 3 months ago - mainly to agree with Caledonian about the oncoming fall, but mentioning my knocked-back tooth in the course of the post. 

And now fall is past and we're well into full snow-covered below-freezing winter - ugh, not ready for it. The llamas are not going to have a winter "pasture" so they'll be spending 3/4 of their days in the stall again, once the summer pasture becomes untenable, and the horses will have a small paddock instead of the larger range of woods I'd planned to fence. I envied my sister when I popped down there - 2 hours south (Google Maps says 71 miles as the crow flies) - for Thanksgiving and saw her ground was bare.

But the tooth . . . My new horse who "doesn't buck" bucked. :falloff:
------------------------

I just previewed and saw what a tome I wrote below, so right up front I'll give you the TL;DR: 
Public service announcement: If your horse whacks your tooth badly, talk to an endodontist sooner rather than later - seems my general-practice dentists didn't refer me as soon as they should have. I hope the added damage was minor, but still would have been nice to know.
------------------------

Back to our regularly scheduled posting . . .
Turns out Flicka gave lots of warning before bucking, but I thought she was twitching because of a really really annoying fly (because it was that sort of twitch, but extreme). When I was pitched forward, and her neck went back/up, and my left front tooth made contact & I felt it out of place, I just let go and slid off - and we watched her canter across the field all the way home. It didn't make any difference to her that our other horse was with me & my husband watching her go.

The tooth was knocked back - it actually contacted the lower teeth & prevented me from closing my mouth. On the Saturday of Labor Day weekend. So we went online and found the closest open dentist - 3 hours away just north of Boston. Got an appointment the next morning. I didn't eat or drink anything, or sleep - then on the drive down I dozed off and woke up to a twinge of pain - the first real pain - and a bunch of blood, and found the tooth had popped back into place! 

So far - don't want to jinx things because it's still healing - the tooth was never loose, is pretty much where it was (but a bit longer) and seems to be healing up OK. Also so far - "only" $1500 in dentist bills. (Retired = no dental insurance.) I did have to get a root canal (one of the numbing injections was THE most painful thing about this whole adventure!) because the nerve was severed. My regular dentist referred me at 4 weeks and the endodontist told me she should have seen me before 14 days post accident - because trauma can (and did) lead to resorption within the tooth. Also by 5 weeks when I finally saw her an abscess was in fact forming in there. 

So if you have one take-away from this, it's ->speak with an endodontist soon after any traumatic tooth event! Two separate general dentists told me to let the ligament heal up for some weeks before assessing the need for a root canal.

She also scared me silly about the neighboring teeth, saying resorption triggered by the trauma could start in them even years after the accident. Eek!!!! 

I thought that was it, but I since had some unrelated (I think) rib pain and got a chest x-ray - which found a minor wedge (compression) fracture in L1 that wasn't there before. Googling that scared me silly about osteoporosis but when I told the doctor that I felt I'd "wrenched my back" & it hurt occasionally for a week or two after my horse knocked me around (can't say when I "fell off my horse" because I'm 99% certain all the damage happened _before_ I fell) he felt that explained it. 

I did decide I wanted to go ahead with bone density testing and YAY! I have the spine of a young adult!  though the femoral neck of someone my age (mid 50s). I wonder if my teen years of near-daily trail riding in the summer strengthened my back? That would explain the difference because my spine would be in constant motion reacting to the horse, while my legs would mostly hang there in contrast to ring work where I feel you use your body more in balance (certainly more leg than I would use on the trail). Or it could just be a quirk of my biology.

I do still feel twinges in my back that I was ignoring but now that I know what causes them I'm being more cautious. I was going to resume riding when I got a mouthguard (custom ones are very reasonable at my dentist) - and I have that now - but now I'm giving my back more time. 

And I'm going to do my darndest to do more frequent, shorter rides! Since I got Flicka (July 4) I haven't gotten into a routine so I would take her out on trails for a couple days in a row, then not make time for it again until weeks later. Which I did realize was _not_ the way I should be doing things.



(A final note: apparently both of my injuries are very "normal" riding ones. On my 2nd visit to the endodontist she told me that later the same day of my first visit, she had another woman (girl?) in who also had a riding accident. And one of the few articles I found on compression fractures not emphasizing osteoporosis was illustrated with a young woman jumping a horse, and included equestrian sports at the top of a list of activities where wedge fractures are common.)


----------



## Caledonian

@*RegalCharm* - that sounds like rough weather. Carmen must love her Chicken Nuggets LOL. 

@*JCnGrace* - Thanksgiving sounds like a great feast. Also, I think they develop selective hearing as they grow older :smile:.

@*avjudge* - that sounds so painful. I was at the dentist three weeks ago and what was meant to be quick and easy fix resulted in three injections, as i could feel everything the drill hit. He said that he doesn't give that much anesthetic to people having an extraction. The tooth was extremely sensitive. The worst part was that the tooth started hurting soon after i got home but the rest of my face was numb.

@*blue eyed pony* - horses are naturals at finding ways to injure themselves and adding to vet bills. 


I confess that it's been a difficult few weeks. My dad died the week before last. I could see it coming, as he was failing fast and nothing they were giving him was working. It doesn't make it any easier though. At least we were with him at the end.

The service was on Friday. It wasn't easy but the Celebrant focused on celebrating his life and even had us smiling at some of the stories. I'll always be proud of him and will never forget how he was always there to offer me support and advice. He really will be missed, he's left a huge hole.. 


Anyway, moving on to lighter things. It's sunny and frosty here, the weather's been very calm but i think it's to get warmer by the end of the week. 

Everything's been about Christmas for the last couple of weeks. Adverts, songs, and even some decorations on houses. It seems a little early to me as we're only just out of November.


I hope everyone had a good Thanksgiving and weekend.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@Jolien Nice that you got to canter in the dark, must feel really good. Never tried that. And how cool is that although you are in Europe you have barrel racing and quarter horses. We don't. Or that I know of.
Nice horse on the pictures
@Finalcanter I can understand that feeling. I go through it often, actually. But as others said, most times I come to the conclusion that those other people are often frustrated or miserable anyway. Focus on yourself and your goals, your rythm. 
@RegalCharm makes sense that such saddles would be helpfull to keep the riders from falling on a battle scene, you feel really tight in there.
Glad the birthday party was a success 
@phantomhorse13 Aww look at Kestrel's beautiful face!! Link is beautiful too 
@PoptartShop You have a really nice co worker 
Enjoy Promise, the trail ride pony  And let us know how the lamp worked 
@Tazzie Aww, I always love to see children interacting with horses. She was bitten by the horse bug, no cure for that 
Glad chiro helped your horses once again, and also on Diego being "approved" for dressage. Yeah, bet he was like 'something's different going on' lol!
@Captain Evil Glad you get to save some. That tail cut sign is really nice. Absolutely beautiful color the first one has.
@JCnGrace Hope your elbow is ok. What a horsey Don Juan, lol! Two?  Yeah, they do prefer some more than others sometimes, appart the herd rules.
Thank you and @RegalCharm for the invitation <3
@avjudge Ouch! That must have hurt. But neat results on the bone density.
And never rely on Google, they are like "you will die tomorrow" most times, lol!
@blue eyed pony I was wondering if you were on the fire area. It broke my heart, especially to hear about the koalas population :-(
Poor Ikora, hope she is better. If she must be off of work for a while at least you can work on your mother's horse (sorry no time to read your other thread about the injury)

Another unevenful weekend. It won't stop raining. Today the road to the barn was the worst I remember. At some point it was so muddy and slippery I considered stopping the car and walking there. Except I think I would just sink into the mud... Tuya was in and stayed in, no way I could bring her out, we would both end up stuck somewhere... :-(
Farrier went there to check one of BO's horses because he is very lame -has a huge abcess like hole on his hoof except apparently it's not an abcess but I didn't understand a thing of what he explained to me - Tuya started pawing at the door and he went to pet and check her, said hooves are not too long yet (of course they are not, I have been rasping them, lol), and I asked about the stink. He said it's Winter so it's more prone to hapenning, but was not overly concerned. 

Then I just gave her lots of scratches on her neck and face, that she actually appreciated because she was itchy, and that was it. Pray the rain goes away for a while because I am going insane here!! 

Have a nice week!


----------



## blue eyed pony

Thanks all <3 
@TuyaGirl we are on the other side of the country from the fires but I have friends over there so I'm still quite worried about the situation there. The biggest problem is that there's nearly no water and they're having to truck it in from elsewhere in Aus, which makes it really hard to fight fires. And of course there's never enough firefighters to really make a dent in the big ones. It's so dry over there  it's dry here too and we're looking at a bad fire season as well but nowhere near as bad as it is over east.


----------



## Jolien

@phantomhorse13 Good question. I don't know that much about horse breeds, to be honest...  I know that icelandic horses, arabians, friesians and Belgian work horses and hannoveraan are kept here... I also see lots of jumper type horses (like really tall and majestic looking, long legs, long back) and lippizaners... I guess it depends on the discipline the owners are in, but arabians are popular among my horse loving friends (because they ride endurance and dressage with them.)  I wouldn't know what the most popular breed is here...


----------



## RegalCharm

@Caledonian Maybe the tooth was starting to get infected. I know from experience that an infected tooth doesn't numb to well and the dentist said he had to give me a shot of the industrial strength stuff. LOL So hope all is well now with your tooth. Yes Carmen likes nuggets, and I use them as a treat when we are out and she is a good girl.

Had thunder and lighting this morning and rain then sun came out and was close to 60 F. Now Monday morning it is supposed snow a little bit. And I have to leave about 5:30 am to catch the van to Pittsburgh.
@TuyaGirl I read someplace long ago that in mid-evil days sometimes the knights would suffer a broken back from getting bent over backwards in the saddles during the fighting. With the heavy armor they were hoisted up then lowered down into the saddle.





.


----------



## JCnGrace

@avjudge, that does not sound like a pleasant experience. Glad you still have your tooth though. Good news about your bone density and I think the exercise we get in general from horsekeeping helps with that.

Do you use you llamas for anything or are they pets? Our old neighbors used to raise and show them but the last I heard they were down to just 1 or 2 they were keeping for pets. I think they also sold some of their fiber. 

@Caledonian, I am so sorry about your dad. You're the 3rd one on the forum that I know of that has lost a parent in recent months. We're going to have to start a forum support group if it keeps up. Hugs and if you need to talk about it shoot me a pm. 

It's all about Christmas here too and it seems like it starts in earlier every year. Stores trying to turn it into a longer shopping season I guess but it's not only them. There has been more than one channel on TV that has shown nothing but Christmas movies since Sept. or Oct.

@TuyaGirl, rained all weekend here too, even snowed for a few minutes this evening then turned back to rain. Is the road into the farm dirt? The accumulated gunk in their hooves can get to smelling pretty bad. It's fooled me more than once into thinking I was going to find thrush under there only to reveal a healthy frog. 

@RegalCharm, we had the storms overnight and got nowhere close to 60 even though that was in our forecast too. The truck said it was 38 when I went up to do chores this afternoon.


----------



## blue eyed pony

Well, got my vet bill today. My minimum estimate was not very far off, and I'm very pleased that I switched vets because the last time I had a similar vet visit it was $300 more _and_ I had to pay upfront because of stupid choices I made as a young adult. That _was_ a bigger wound but essentially identical treatment. No stitches due to location.

An early Saturday morning emergency callout, well outside clinic hours even had it been a weekday (it was 6am!), including 50km travel, meds, bandages, sedation and of course my wonderful vet's expertise... was AU$530. I could do without a $500 bill, but I really can't complain about the price given what I got for it. I applied for $800 through vetpay (Aussie care credit, basically) not knowing how much my bill was going to be, and it was approved in _minutes_. So now I rest a lot easier knowing that I do in fact have good enough credit now to borrow money again! Those stupid choices I made as a young adult included defaulting on two loans and a vet bill because I stuck my head in the sand instead of dealing with my problems, so my credit was absolutely _horrendous_ for a long time! But apparently that's gone away now. And now I don't have to stress nearly so much because if I can borrow money again, it doesn't matter as much that I don't have very much of it, as long as I can make repayments (which I can, easily).

That being said I would not be in a great position anyway had I not just sold my Kieffer. Having $400 set aside for a new saddle has made this situation remarkably less horrible. Of course now I don't have that money set aside anymore because I've had to use it for the things my horse needs, but it was _there_.


----------



## RegalCharm

@Caledonian I missed the part about your Dad. I am sorry that he passed and it is bitter sweet that family and friends pass during what should be a festive season. I hope you find comfort in the memories of him. 
@JCnGrace well so far no snow this morning Carmen woke me up at 2:30 to go potty and it wasn't to bad outside temp. wise either. So the alarm was set for 4:00 so I am just staying up. She knows something is up as she will not leave my side. LOL. I see more chicken nuggets in her future. LOL....B king is just across the street from where I catch the Van.


----------



## PoptartShop

@Tazzie great lesson with Diego!  He really is coming along great. & Syd is so darn cute with Izzie. Glad her horse is doing better, who would've thought?! Ugh. 
@phantomhorse13 thank you!  It was a blast! I did end up using the boots, & I'm glad I did, because some spots were rocky & we did have to walk on some gravel roads. They helped a ton! What a beautiful picture of Kestrel & the rainbow in the background. I love it! 
@TuyaGirl thank you, & we'd all love to have you enjoy a feast with us! <3
@RegalCharm sheesh, crazy winds huh?! We had some bad winds on Thanksgiving here & I was surprised the power didn't go out. 
@JCnGrace you're not kidding...I'm still sore from the ride Friday. :lol: Much better each day, but whew! It was no joke! I love your stories about JC. 
@Caledonian oh no, I am so sorry for your loss. :sad: *hugs* I am glad the service was had positive moments, & it is definitely never easy, but you do have to remember the good times & smile. You were there for him until the end. We are all here for you, I am so sorry. I agree with you completely about Christmas, I haven't even started decorating or even THINKING about Christmas yet. It's just too soon.

I confess, Thanksgiving was lovely. I did have too much wine, but so what?! My parents offered to pick me up & drive us there, so I didn't have to drive. :lol: It was a good time. Food was delicious, & the leftovers were yummy. My aunt's pumpkin bread was a hit, as always!

My uncle is still not doing well emotionally, he's been drinking a bit more lately (he's not really a drinker to begin with) because of the loss of my cousin, his son. He was only 29 & he passed about two years ago now from a rare form of brain cancer; I know it never gets easier. So I was comforting him & he said it helps to talk about it, because he's always bottling his emotions in (just like my father does). My other cousin isn't doing too well either, because of the loss of his brother. Just a sad situation. But my aunt seems to be doing a bit better than they are, I know everyone handles things differently. 

Friday the paperchase ride went well. It was 9.5mi, almost 3hrs long (we mostly walked, but of course we did some trot/gallop LOL). It was so fun, Promise was so good too!!!
I got there early, so there weren't too many people there & we were mostly alone (towards the end we had some riders pass by us), it was so peaceful though. 
Got the proofs from the photographer, as soon as I buy them (I wanna at least get 2) I'll post them here.  They came out nice. It was cold, but a pretty day.

Back to work today...


----------



## lb27312

@Caledonian - I'm soooo sorry to hear about your dad... it will be rough for a while so not going to sugar coat it, like when you think of something and oooh I have to tell dad... sooooo sorry... 
@PoptartShop - Sorry about your uncle... sounds like you had a great ride! Awesome pics thanks for sharing.
@blue eyed pony - Yikes on those fires... and your low water situation.. 

Sorry I'm missing so much more but trying to catch up.. 

I confess I had a great Thanksgiving! Food was great! Ate way too much and then too much again... lol Pumpkin roll turned out, will post a pic in the Thanksgiving thread. I did get a chance to ride on Thanksgiving Day, then did some Black Friday shopping later on Friday. Then of course Saturday was rainy and dreary until Sunday later.. So only got to ride once... Bummer...


----------



## RegalCharm

@SueC LOL Carmen says Thanks and I didn't mention you thought maybe she was a cat. Hope you feel better soon. I have some friends who have something that is going around and it takes a month before they have felt better. 
@PoptartShop glad you and Promise had a good ride. And a smart move not to drive when you indulged in the spirits. LOL. Nice pictures of your ride...In my younger and reckless youth I often wondered how I got home sometimes. 

I hope your uncle and your cousin will see someone to talk to about his son's and brother's passing. I can personality say that he will not find any answers in the bottom of a bottle. I tried that. 
@JCnGrace Any Snow Yet? None here either (knock on wood). LOL Yes your stories are good to read and get some chuckles from. 
@TuyaGirl hope that big black beauty if healing up and the rain you are getting stops for awhile and lets things dry up so you can ride.
@lb27312 Glad to hear you had a good Thanksgiving and you get more riding time .


----------



## PoptartShop

@lb27312 the pumpkin roll looked amazing. I wanna make that next year lol.  Ugh, I only rode at the paperchase Friday, then it ended up raining most of the weekend & yesterday, so the ground is mush. :icon_rolleyes: I'm in the same boat! 
@RegalCharm thank you! I agree, he won't. It won't fix his problems. I hope they do too. It's good to talk about things. I told them they can text or call me whenever if they need support.

I confess, I did end up buying 2 of the photographer's photos, best out of the few that there were.  They had Cyber Monday deal, so yay! :lol: Sun was in my darn eyes! She was a bit sweaty here, it was towards the end! When she saw the photographer at first she was like 'umm who is that' LOL so we just walked. Next year, I'll trot or canter past for better shots!


----------



## RegalCharm

@PoptartShop The pictures came out nice. Promise's shoulder looks really rippled with muscles in the bottom pic. And yeah for scoring a cyber day deal on them.


You might look up and see if there are any grief counseling groups available in your uncles area. Just give him the info and encourage him to go. let him make the decision to go or not. Cause sometimes a person who cares and wanting to help, gets turned around on you, and you become the bad guy.


----------



## PoptartShop

@RegalCharm thank you! & yeah, she does have some good muscling there, still working on getting her hind end more muscled, but it definitely looks better than it did months ago!  Takes time haha. 

That's actually a really good idea. I think I will do that. Yeah, I don't wanna be that person for sure. But I doubt he'd reach out to me about how he feels anyway, he told me 'I'm stuck in my ways, I'm not going to change' he said he wants to make sure everyone else is fine & happy...I'm like you need to make yourself happy too. But you definitely can't change anyone. They definitely have to want to change. But he is better than LAST year at least...I'm hoping he cuts down on the drinking.


----------



## avjudge

@JCnGrace, the llamas are pack animals, more or less, but also pets! My husband always loved camels(!) but llamas are much more practical to keep, so he started looking right after he retired. He was sensible enough to know that since he didn't know what he was doing, the llamas should - same rule as with horses! Nikki and Kate worked for an outfit in the Rockies until it went out of business. The first summer he had them - 2018 - he took them on multiple day hikes a week, but then that fall he got his horse (an older very sane Rocky Mountain that has just been a great horse for him) so this year he rode instead of hiked, and the llamas spent a lot more time hanging out in the pasture. I should try to put up some pictures one of these days!


----------



## JCnGrace

@blue eyed pony, if you have to have a vet bill that one seems pretty reasonable. Does she have to be on stall rest or is it ok for her to self exercise?
@RegalCharm, no snow here either, it hasn't gotten as cold as predicted so we've been in the 40's during the day and high 30's overnight. Why are dogs so good at making us feel guilty if we leave them home alone for a few hours? DD usually gets McDonalds. LOL
@PoptartShop, I hope your uncle and cousin can learn to find peace in a healthier way. 

Those trails through the woods look amazing! Why is the ride called a paper chase? I wondered that the last time too but figured I'd sound stupid for asking. I'm curious enough now that I don't care. LOL 
@avjudge, would love to see some pictures of your animal gang. I always fed for the neighbor when they went on vacation so kinda miss seeing those furry creatures. And the babies were just too cute for words.

Thanks all, for liking the JC stories.

I don't know why but it seems as if Gamble's herd takes turns at getting to be grumpy. Tonight it was Gamble and he was pinning his ears at any other horse that came near him. I had to give him " a talkin' to". I told him he could take his angst out on them when I wasn't in the mix because I was in no mood to get ran over by one he was chasing out of his way. The funny thing about Gamble is he seems to understand whatever it is your telling him. Since he was born he's been the type of horse you cannot force to do anything but can talk him into doing whatever you want. We had some trying times until I figured that out. He's actually too smart for his own good and doesn't always use those brains for good things. 

We went countertop and floor shopping today. As usual hubby wants the cheap (er) stuff and I want the expensive. Not that any of it is cheap. I swear without knowing what classification each sample of granite was, every one I pulled out that I liked fell into the most expensive range. I have a gift. LOL 

I have a moaning dog laying at my feet so I better go let him out.


----------



## blue eyed pony

@JCnGrace - she actually can't be on stall rest! She's in a small yard but she can get a trot and canter up in it. Vet isn't really delighted about that but there's no structural damage so if she wants to be a toad she can be a toad.

She doesn't mind bute paste but god she was getting to be a nightmare to catch for her oral antibiotic paste. Now she's had the full course, she should be ok. Hopefully.

I picked up some hay yesterday, 10 small square bales. When she's grazed her yard down a bit more she'll get a bale a day. Right now she's getting 4 flakes in the morning and 4 flakes at night, plus her usual grain and the lotus minor growing in her yard. Lotus minor is a pasture legume. High sugar and protein, so not great for founder prone ponies, but good lord it has her looking fantastic!


----------



## avjudge

@JCnGrace, DH joined GALA, the Greater Appalachian Llama (and Alpaca) Association, before getting his llamas - networking through them was how we found just the llamas we were looking for, 1000+ miles away. At GALA's annual conference (we've now been to 3) they have a photo contest - and some of those photos are enough to make me want to breed our girls. What super cuties those crias (baby llamas) are!

I know what you mean about always choosing the more expensive item. The first thing we did when moving here was turn the garage (formerly a shed between two parts of the house) into a mudroom with laundry/bath. Nothing ended up being cheap! I think the biggest splurge was when I really looked at modern windows and just couldn't put those in our house. Every existing window was put in during a major overhaul in the '30s and the muntins have lovely traditional profiles - nothing like the squat profiles of anything I could find in home improvement stores or from the major manufacturers. So I spent at least 3x as much for two windows from Boston Sash and Millwork - modern double-pane construction but the muntins are nearly an exact match to all the other windows.


----------



## phantomhorse13

@JCnGrace : how fantastic that you still have your first saddles; and you should be proud of earning them. if you are having communication issues with your DH, I would bet on him not listening..

@blue eyed pony : glad you are doing better but so sorry to hear Ikora injured herself meanwhile - hocks are such a PITA to deal with bandaging. thank goodness you had some money set aside! hope you are getting saddle time with the pony meanwhile.

@RegalCharm : glad that you had a good holiday. how has the weather been out your way? did you get snow?

@avjudge : so sorry to hear about your tooth - ouch!! what a horrible ordeal. I look forward to seeing pictures of your llamas.

@Caledonian : so very sorry to hear about the passing of your father - that is a loss you will never get over. I hope you and your family can find some peace.

@TuyaGirl : yuck to all that wet weather! I hope you get some sun soon.

@PoptartShop : the paperchase looks like it was a blast! so glad the weather gave you a break. how did Promise do with other horses passing her?


The past week has been a pretty exciting one for me. The whole story (with lots more pics) is in my journal.


----------



## RegalCharm

@phantomhorse13 yes I have had some snow the first was an 1 inch of dry stuff that melted off the next day and this morning probably an inch of wet snow. I made snowballs and Carmen was catching them dropping them on the ground and then smashing them with her paws. LOL She was feeling really good and doing fake charges at me then veering off when I would try to grab her. 

I see Santa Came early at your House. LOL Very nice horse hauler and home away from home you got. Once it is loaded with human supplies, horses, hay and feed and tack water you might have to get a bigger truck. :smile:
@JCnGrace just think 16 more days to go until the days start getting longer. And only  19 more shopping days left till Christmas. LOL.


----------



## JCnGrace

@phantomhorse13, love how Kestrel has made herself right at home in the new trailer. Is the truck new too? Either way it's a nice looking setup. 
@RegalCharm, my how the time flies and it seriously does. A year goes by in what a month seemed like in my younger years. Remember how long the summer break from school seemed like as kids? I hate that kids don't get to experience that these days what with most schools not ending until sometime in June and starting back early August.


----------



## PoptartShop

@JCnGrace you're not stupid! I probably should've explained haha. Basically you have to beat the 'desired' ride time, & you have to collect blocks (last time it was candy, but this time it was wooden blocks...weird I know lol) out of buckets along the way. :lol: It was so fun!!
@phantomhorse13 I am so proud of how Link is coming along...& you already know that trailer looks AMAZING!!!!! SO jealous. You deserve it!!  It's beautiful! It looks nice & roomy but cozy at the same time. Good question, she was actually pretty unbothered when people were going past. This one group cantered past pretty closely, & she did get a little excited, like 'I wanna go too' but she actually stayed at the walk while they went past. She was really really good! I remember the horse I used to lease, Redz, he would go INSAAAAANE if a horse passed him, even at just a trot. So it's nice that she keeps her cool haha.

I confess, I haven't been able to ride since the darn paperchase Friday.  I'm going crazy haha. It rained all weekend...then it rained Monday...it rained again last night, pretty much hailed too when I was driving to the barn after work. Not fun! The ground is a darn mess. I probably won't be able to ride until Saturday. I'm sure Promise is enjoying her time off though after that long trail. :lol:

It's also 2:30 & I'm just now eating lunch because work is insane, but in a good way...I can't believe next week marks 1 month here. Like, how time has flown by!!!

One of the things we got in the mail today was from my old firm, & the NICE attorney was the one who filed the document, saw his signature...I was like darn, I do miss him! He was just so nice! But I don't miss that place, no. LOL.


----------



## RegalCharm

JCnGrace said:


> @RegalCharm, my how the time flies and it seriously does. A year goes by in what a month seemed like in my younger years. Remember how long the summer break from school seemed like as kids? I hate that kids don't get to experience that these days what with most schools not ending until sometime in June and starting back early August.


 @JCnGrace

And the older you are the faster time goes to. There is a mathematical answer that explains why but I don't feel like looking it up. LOL. Here schools usually let out the last week in May and don't start up til the last week of August just before the Labor Day holiday. Unless the winter weather causes cancelations beyond what the state allows which I think is 5 days then they have to make up the missed days beyond those 5 days.


----------



## JCnGrace

@PoptartShop, that sounds like a blast. I was picturing something like we used to do on the trail by my house where we'd have what we called treasure hunts but everything on our list was trash items. Fun way to get the trails cleaned up from the less respectful people that rode them. 

You ought to reach out to that lawyer from your old company either by e-mail or formal letter and let him know how much you appreciated his kindness. At some point in the future when he makes partner or goes off on his own he may remember it and strive to treat others better than current partners do in that organization. I know it won't help you but it could help someone like you. 
@RegalCharm, your school system is a little more reasonable. Here some of the county fairs aren't even over with let alone the state fair. Makes it hard for the kids in 4-H.


----------



## PoptartShop

@JCnGrace oh yes, after I got let go I did reach out to him (for some reason the two partners wouldn't let me say bye to him, it's sad really), I sent him a long text thanking him and I appreciated all he taught me and how much he supported me. He said I can always use him as a reference too. I also added him on LinkedIn! I really hope one day he does get his own practice & gets out of there. He would really thrive. 

I confess, I'm happy it's Friday!  Hoping to ride tomorrow since the ground should be dried up a bit. It's just still so yucky, but it'll be sunny so I should be good to go. 

Sunday I'm going to see a movie with my mom, Dark Waters. It looks really good. We haven't seen a bad movie yet, so I hope we can keep this streak going. :lol: My dad never goes with us because well, honestly, he falls asleep. LOL. He literally starts snoring, every time we've ever gone to the movies together. :rofl: It's hilarious.


----------



## TuyaGirl

@JCnGrace The road to the barn is a dirt road. That became soup. Add huge tractors (from my boss) going back and forth and you have some sort of moon landscape... 
I would not choose the cheapest material either, that's a headache waiting to happen in future when you have to replace it again. 
@blue eyed pony Good that you are not in those huge fires area, but sorry to hear about the severe lack of water to face the predicted ones. Also glad you got the means to pay the vet services, and that they actually didn't cost as much as expected. 
@phantomhorse13 That is an awesome trailer. The whole set is. Is it new to you?
@PoptartShop I am sorry that some of your family members are going through a hard time. Alcohol is an escape but not a solution, you wake up with a hangover and things remain the same :-(
Promise was a champ dealing with all the other horses, you must be really proud of her! Lol, yeah, as far as I remember old Redz would get all excited  Did you have any more news from him? 
I also miss two of my co-workers a lot, but definitely not the boss or that job at all!! 
@Caledonian I absolutely missed the post about your dad, since lately I come here less. I am very sorry for your loss, stay strong and a big hug <3

I have been quite busy lately, where weather does not allow me to work I take the chance to do a major cleaning at my parents place, so as time goes by doing something useful. After a few sunny days today we're back to rain, so crap. I am in a bad mood, didn't even go to barn. Days are very small and yesterday I didn't even have the time to give Tuya a good groom (her legs are quite dirty, she is a pig, lol). She was outside, only comes in at night, and was all busy chasing the other mares around, silly girl. I just let her be, as the ground is still very soft and sinks. Then the herd passed to the other side of the fence, to the oat field (that is still growing), and BO had to go and take them out and fix the broken fence. If I had to guess who broke it... Well... There's only one mare with a blanket. My Tuya girl, lol!

Except that nothing really exciting going on. Can I just have Sun for a long time? 

Happy Sunday!


----------



## Jolien

Extremely busy at my job lately, so I didn't have time to ride alot nor read this forum.  But this weekend I took 2 private riding lessons of one hour and I did a trailride of 2,5 hours. Unfortunately I fell off during galloping (on a friesian on a trailride). I was so ashamed... Man... But I am used to galopping on a western saddle (that goes really well for me and I have done this for 5 minutes on trailrides without losing balance) and now I had to ride English with those tiny iron stirrup bars and no pommel... So when I accidentaly lost one of my stirrups because the pressure point was different from the bigger western stirrups and I tried to stop the horse (but it didn't respond because we were riding in a group) and then I hesitated because I 'missed' the pommel I felt myself tipping to one side and I fell hard on the ground... Dear lord, I was so happy I was wearing a body protector and a helmet... I did get up, got back on my horse and proceeded to ride for another hour and a half.  (The next day I even rode again for one hour and that same evening I galloped on a different horse.) I guess every beginner had to fall and I did it good right away, haha! I also learned I need to practice riding in an English saddle.  I am left with horrible bruising and a lot of pain, but I learned a lesson...


----------



## Caledonian

I want to thank everyone who sent good wishes my way; your kind words are very much appreciated at this difficult time. 

And especially to @*JCnGrace* for the offer to talk; thank you, i will keep it in mind. It's the first time that i've had to be the 'adult' in this sort of situation and it's been hard. You're right @lb27312 , I keep thinking that i should tell him something or go find him, because if he's not here, then he must be somewhere else. 


@*TuyaGirl* - I had to giggle at you assuming Tuya was to blame for the fence :smile:. It sounds like she's been having fun!

@*PoptartShop* - I hope your Uncle finds a better way to deal with the loss of his son. It's awful watching member of your family hurting and not be able to help. I'm sure your cousin would hate to see him like that. You're there for him, which is all you can do; he has to want to heal.

You and Promise look really good in the photos. The paperchase sounds like great fun! I hope you enjoyed the movie.

I agree about reaching out to the nice lawyer. It's always good to have contacts and friends in your profession. He may know about or offer you work in the future.

@*JCnGrace* and @*RegalCharm* - We were talking about how time flies as you get older this morning. This year has gone in so quickly. That, and i keep forgetting what day it is, as the week spins round faster than i can keep track LOL. I've been thinking it was Saturday all day!

When i was young, the school week lasted forever, while our six to eight weeks of summer holidays flew by in a flash. I always remember them as hot and sunny, filled with horses, sports, playing with my friends and adventures to the surrounding areas. I used to leave the house in the morning, return for lunch and come back at night. That was during a time when parents weren't scared to lose sight of their children. 

Now our school summer holidays last around four weeks and the extra days seem to have been moved to October and the Spring. It doesn't seem to be enough time to refresh and experience life outside of the curriculum. 

I thought 4-H was something to do with horses. I'm guessing that it's actually part of your curriculum?

@*Jolien* - I wouldn't be ashamed of falling off. It happens to all of us, regardless of experience. I can imagine that a different saddle would unbalance you a bit. What matters is that you're okay, if a bit bruised and sore. 


Nothing interesting to confess, we're just starting to get back to some sort of normality. Every day has been a combination of work and paperwork relating to my dad.

The weather was changeable on Saturday and just awful today. Storm Atiyah is hitting the southern part of the island and we're getting the squally showers around the edge. The bad weather and time of year meant that the house lights were on by lunch time. It's felt like a never ending night today. At least tomorrow is to be sunny.


I hope everyone had a great weekend!:smile:


----------



## Jolien

@Caledonian It was especially the losing of the stirrup that unbalanced me  Yeah, I am really bruised, but my ribcage is okay since it was covered by the body protector (luckily)


----------



## blue eyed pony

I'm so tired.

And everyone in my house is sick with a cold which means it's only a matter of time before I get sick too, but the horses need so much care at the moment it's physically impossible to just rest up when I'm sick. Unless Mum is better before I go down! But my chances of that are minimal. It's not fair, I've already had three colds this year, I normally only get one! 

The wound is looking decent, the horse is not on anti-inflammatories anymore so she's a bit sore and a bit swollen but she can't be on them for more than a week at a time. I've given her a smaller yard, and she's still walking. I think I would have to tie her to keep her still but she doesn't tie reliably, so that's fun.


----------



## JCnGrace

@PoptartShop, I don't think I've seen that movie advertised. Was it good? My dad wouldn't go to indoor Cinemas (no clue why) but he loved to go to the drive-in theater. Not many of those still exist. LOL Did you get some riding time in on Promise this weekend?
@TuyaGirl, Careful what you wish for! I moaned and groaned about all the rain we got last winter, spring & early summer and then it dried up and we didn't get any for the rest of the summer/early fall. Made it hard to find second cutting hay. 

Tuya obviously wanted some of that green oat grass and knew how to get it! At least she's willing to share and took her friends with her. LOL
@Jolien, sorry to hear about your fall. Never fear it has nothing to do with being a beginner, I still fall off from time to time when I do something stupid and I've been riding for more than 50 years. Don't let it discourage you though. Sending you wishes of a speedy recovery. How'd your lessons go?
@Caledonian, your welcome and I meant it. Funny how we feel like that about having to be an adult after our dads pass on. I'd been on my own for years and had recently gotten married when mine died and yet I felt like the rock I depended on was kicked out from under me. 

4-H is a club for the youth in this country. Participation is not mandatory or part of the school curriculum. It has all kinds of categories from cooking to animals and the kids can pick and choose what they want to do. So for animals they spend the summer raising (horses are the exception here as they don't usually start with a youngster) and training a farm animal and then show it at the county fair. I don't remember how well you have to place but the best from each county (states are divided into counties) get to move on to the state fair. They also have an auction for the farm animals at the end, again horses are excluded from this part, and the money the kids get from selling the animal is theirs to keep. Most use it to buy their project for the next year and save what's left for college. I know more about how the animal side of it works so I'm not sure if they auction off the food, craft & sewing projects, art, etc... I know I get wordy but that is just a small overview of it. 
@blue eyed pony, I'm liking the part about Ikora's wound looking good. Wash your hands often and don't put them up to your face to help avoid catching their cold. Isn't it summer there? Not that summer colds are unheard of but here most people get them in the winter. I hope you have a chance to get some rest soon. If you get run down that can also make you more likely to get sick.

I confess that I didn't do much with the horses this weekend other than seeing to their basic needs and instead spent all my time doing house projects. Today I noticed our gas fireplace that we never use was absolutely full of spider webs. Look closer and it's also full of dirt and dust. Vacuumed out the cobwebs and what dirt I could and then scrubbed the whole thing down. My bucket of cleaning stuff + water looked pretty gross by the time I was finished. I'm getting a head start on spring cleaning but the trouble with that is by spring it will need it again. LOL


----------



## blue eyed pony

@JCnGrace thank you  unfortunately I'm in the car with mum twice a day every day because of the horses so despite my best efforts I really do believe it's only a matter of time. Yes it's summer here and summer colds aren't common but I've had them before. I am not having fun with this situation let me tell you! 

Another dressing change today but my phone was in the car so I didn't get a picture. I shouldn't be changing the dressing anywhere near this often but there's not a lot I can do when I can't keep one on her! At least the dressing method I'm using costs less than $1 per change rather than $70 a change for no more success.


----------



## Jolien

@JCnGrace 



The lessons were great! I took a lesson with a reiner world champion and I think her style of lessons suits me. She told me exactly what I was doing wrong and how I should correct myself. She gave me some feedback I have never had and she made me realise stuff about my riding. Really important! 



About the fall... I found that I sat bad and weird in that english saddle (I showed one of my experienced eventing rider friends a pic and she said my legs looked wrong and the fit wasn't okay for me). But anyways, I am never crawling into an english saddle to do cantering again...ever. This was such a bad experience for me (I fel underneath the horse and it had to leap over me to avoid hitting me in the face.) that if I ever consider trying it again on that kind of saddle I am first gonna practice (hard) in a riding school.


----------



## Jolien

Here are some pics of my weekend of riding! The black horse is the one I fell off (I also think I seem to sit badly on it on that pic, but okay...) The quarter (I love that horse!) was stopping (I was giving the cue to stop) and on the appaloosa I don't exactly remember what kind of exercise I was doing.


----------



## PoptartShop

@JCnGrace the movie was GREAT!!!!!! Based on a true story...about the dupont incident w/ the chemicals. Really, really good actors. Cleaning is always good! LOL omg I hate spiders! 

@TuyaGirl I'm hoping one of these days he opens up his own practice...we shall see. & yes, you remember!! Redz wouldn't wanna stop, ever!!! :lol: I do miss that horse, but his owner is a you-know-what...lol. Omg, Tuya!! She knows she runs that place huh! LOL I'm sure she appreciates you just being there, & it's hard to keep them clean...soooo much rain here too.  I HATE IT. 

@Caldonian ugh, boo about the rain! I hope the sun comes out for you, it will definitely help boost your mood too, with everything going on.  & yeah he's super nice. I will definitely keep in touch with him!

@Jolien ouch, that sounds like a hard fall...but you got back on!! That's awesome. Glad you didn't get hurt!  It can definitely be hard to get used to...I remember when I first started riding, I started out Western. When I switched to English, it felt SO weird not having a horn! :lol: I didn't feel as 'secure'. Took me awhile to adjust for sure. Great pictures!!! The horses look very sweet!

I confess, speaking of rain, it's raining here too...gonna rain today, tomorrow, & we may get some snow Wednesday...then Friday & Saturday it looks like more rain. UGH!!!!!! I wanna be able to ride my horse more than 1x a week! :lol: The weather hasn't been in my favor at all! Back to the mud & mush!

I did finally ride yesterday though.  It was COLD, like 25 degrees, but I bundled up & braved it anyway. I accidentally left my usual saddlepads at home (I was going to wash them, but never got to it), so I ended up just using my treeless saddle & I rode with no stirrups! I also wanted to try this bitless noseband converter I've had for a few months now...so I rode Promise bitless for the first time. I always ride her in a gentle Myler bit, but I figured...why not try something different? 

She actually responded really well to it & it didn't take long for her to figure it out. We just walked, but had a really nice relaxing ride. I actually felt pretty balanced, despite not having stirrups. LOL, but I guess my seat has gotten better because I felt pretty secure. She was soooo good! Definitely something I wanna play around with again in the future!


----------



## Jolien

@PoptartShop Yeah, I had the same feeling... For now I am gonna stick to western. Later on I can always decide to try English. Cool that you rode your horse bitless! I learned to ride with the quarter (last pic) with a bosal and neck reining. The horse responds really well to that! But I guess it depends what kind of horse you have.  I once read a post about a study they did and they tried bitless gear on a foam head of a horse to see how the pressure worked and then they measured every point, turned out that bosal (according to that particular study) gave the clearest signals to a horse. I will try to find the study again (I saved the pics on my pc with screenshots, but not sure if it's legal to just paste them here...)


----------



## Tazzie

@RegalCharm, yeah, we won't be starting baby till around 4 lol so we know we have a good 5 years of waiting right now. Right now, Izzie has kind of transitioned to "their" horse. Not something I love, but it makes everyone happy lol unfortunately given where the horses live, we can't do a pony. Horses are turned out on 20 acres. It's hard enough keeping the weight off my potato when the grass is growing. We fear we'd kill a pony out there. Often times they ride together. But Kaleb is significantly less interested in riding than Sydney is lol

@phantomhorse13, he seems mostly back to normal, which is good! We were all worried for a while! Diego is thankfully really getting into this kind of work. Makes us happy! And I love Syd and Izzie together  I love that picture of sweet Kestrel and the rainbow! I hope you had a great Thanksgiving! And I LOVE your new trailer!!!

@JCnGrace, it seems the sweet boy is almost entirely back to himself, which we are thankful for! Syd really is becoming a little horsewoman! Makes me happy! And we've mostly swapped at this point. Nick said he doesn't want to ride Diego until Diego is more solid in his new work and cues. In the meantime, he hacks Izzie. But I also am to train Izzie the new cues (she picks stuff up super fast) and then train Nick how to do it. Then he'll be more willing to ride Diego. But right now, he wants to see how far the trainer can take us. He likes hacking around more than he likes schooling the horses, and Izzie enjoys that a lot. He's already setting sights on all these National titles he's hoping we'll start winning with everyone lol he's hoping Diego will take one home in 2021. Then Izzie in 2023. Then Izzie's baby in 2025. Yes, he's the one who came up with this timeline haha! I also hope you had a terrific Thanksgiving! Haha about the countertops! I'm the same way!

@TuyaGirl, you're so sweet wishing everyone a happy Thanksgiving <3 you'd be welcome with us if you ever find yourself over here around the holidays as well! And she was definitely bitten by the bug  it makes me happy! I was thrilled they liked him so much in my lesson. Now I can't wait to see where we go!

@Caledonian, I'm so sorry to hear about your dad.

@PoptartShop, it was a great lesson  I'm proud of him! I definitely love Syd and Izzie together lol and I'm glad my friend's boy is doing better! I'm glad you had a good Thanksgiving! I'm sure your uncle appreciated you chatting with him. And I'm so glad the paperchase went well!! Love the pictures! And good girl Promise!!!


Went MIA again, oops!

I rode Diego on Black Friday. I didn't do ANY shopping in stores lol but I did get a new half pad for Diego as well as a shiny new browband for him! He's getting a new bridle here soon (I'm waiting till Christmas dies down a bit lol). He was so good! I was really proud of him. We had a few bumps, but nothing bad really. He ended really well! I rode Izzie too for the first time in a couple weeks. Decided to try the new riding cues I learned in my lesson. She was confused, but she's always read my mind anyway that it'll take no time to completely switch her. But she's riding even more like a million bucks. I'm excited lol

Foamy lipped Diego after our workout on Black Friday. Showed he was relaxed and soft on the bit.


















Last Tuesday vet came for dentals and a winky wash for Diego. He gave Izzie very little sedative because "she's a good girl". She groaned when he put his hand in her mouth to check his handiwork. I told him Izzie regularly talks to us haha! Diego didn't have any major issues with his teeth (YAY!) and his sheath was free of beans (double YAY!) All in all it was a good visit. We discussed breeding Izzie since he'll be the vet breeding her. We are all pretty excited about the foal 

Didn't get to ride again until this past Saturday. Monday it rained and then Friday it rained. Thursday was Kaleb's basketball practice, and Wednesday was too wet. I got a lot of Christmas shopping done on Friday.

Saturday was a big day. Rode both ponies again. Diego was incredible. I'm so thrilled with how he's coming along! Izzie also did super well too! Nick recorded a bit of our ride from Saturday 






After riding we went and got our Christmas tree  I'm thrilled with it! Once that was set up, Nick and I had dinner with one of my best friends. You know the company is good when you start dinner at 6, and don't leave until 9:30. No one checked their phones at all either! It was so needed.










Sunday I went to a toy store to get the kids a few things, and visited with my friends who own the store. I went with my SIL, and we had a blast! Came home and Nick had decided he wasn't going to hunt. So we rode! And Diego was a jerk. It was such a bad ride. I had planned to ride them both, but after how Diego's was going I was not about to get on Izzie. I got off feeling really discouraged and told my friend about it. She apparently also had a really bad ride that day. Said not to beat myself up over it, that everyone is allowed to have bad days, and we'd had a lot of really good rides leading up to it. So trying not to take it to heart lol

The end of the bad ride:






But the good part is he walked through some of the creek without much hesitation. That was a huge step for him since he's lived with us.






Now I don't know when I'll ride again. Nick is in Canada till tomorrow for work (looking at work trucks to buy). It's been raining. Kaleb has basketball practice Thursday and a game Friday. So maybe Saturday? And Sunday? I don't know really.

Some fun pictures. I think I have Izzie good and broke now haha










And Nick got her to walk into the tack room with zero coaxing. She just stepped right on in lol


























A group on Facebook was having a comparison thread of baby pictures to now, so enjoy Izzie and Diego comparisons lol


















And then I finally was able to upload a video from well over 14 years ago. Christmas Freestyles. They played the wrong Jingle Bells for me lol and that pony killed my legs. A lot of these horses are no longer with us. The last horse in the second video was an awesome imported Dutch Warmblood who was so fun to ride. And the last rider on the first video and the first rider on the second is the same freestyle. It got cut in half.


----------



## JCnGrace

@blue eyed pony, glad you found a cheaper alternative for bandaging. 
@Jolien, sounds like good and productive lessons. 
@PoptartShop, it certainly breaks things up for you and Promise to try new things and I bet you're pleased with how well that went. The weather hasn't been co-operating much here either. I don't mind the cold so much when there's sunshine to go with it but cloudy, dreary days are a bummer.
@Tazzie, mares aren't the only ones who have moods geldings do too and you could tell Diego just wasn't into it that day. LOL Your friend was right to tell you not to get discouraged, it happens. 

Your tree is beautiful and love the comparison pictures. What color Diego has left is so dark it surprised me he was born a chestnut. 


So yesterday was kinda sad. It was auction day for my sister and brother-in-law's farm equipment. Miserable day for it but they still had a good turnout and were satisfied with what everything sold for. I don't know why I think of it as being sad, it's good they are getting to retire from farming and I guess it's just the realization they are getting too old to do it anymore. They did keep one tractor to do work with, his collectible tractors and of course selling their land isn't even a consideration. On the way home we stopped at Menards to look at flooring, sinks, & vanities again. I created a monster by mentioning those things needed to be done and his OCD has kicked in. I told him he needed to let it rest because we both agree that new flooring needs to wait until we no longer have a dog in the house and while I know the dog is at the age that things could suddenly go downhill fast, I sure don't want to think it's going to happen anytime soon and by the time it does who knows what materials will be available and what will be in style. Not that in style is really my consideration as much as finding something I want to look at for the rest of my life. LOL Anyway, then we stopped at IHOP and had a late lunch/early supper. I'd never eaten anything but breakfast foods there and was pleasantly surprised the turkey club sandwich I had was so good.

Today I took a break and didn't do much of anything. Even the horses did their part in giving me a vacation day by not making much of a mess in the barn.


----------



## RegalCharm

@Tazzie Nick's schedule is not unrealistic it does mean you will have lots of work to do though. So you have ceded Izzie to the kids . Good for you just hope the withdrawal pains are not to bad. LOL

Pictures of the ponies when they were young are adorable. 
@JCnGrace The remodeling of a few things leads to more and more so it all is co ordinated . LOL Long ago when I was still working I was in a house where the guy put down a new bathroom floor. It was like an epoxy paint base with like sprinkles over top that and then a clear finish coat over that and let me tell you that stuff is hard as concrete. Cutting it with a Sawzall was hard to do. It looked really good though and was a one piece floor covering. Was water proof and scratch proof.
@PoptartShop Bhopal, India is where the Union Carbide chemical plant accident happened. There was a movie made a long time ago about it. (on tv) https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bhopal_disaster


----------



## PoptartShop

@Tazzie Diego is such a good boy with the creek!  I hope you get to ride soon, I'm in the same boat...the darn weather is just not cooperating. :sad: I love the Christmas videos too!!!! So awesome!
@JCnGrace awww, that is kinda bittersweet. It's sad but good that they got rid of the stuff they didn't use anymore, so other people can use it. Mmmm that sounds good, I also never had anything but breakfast foods there. Nothing wrong with a break once in awhile, you deserve it!! You're always a busy bee!
@RegalCharm very interesting! I really am a fan of movies based on true stories. I also love a good documentary.

I confess, I haven't ridden since Sunday & I probably won't ride again until the weekend, IF that...because of rain. More rain coming this weekend. Ugh. I'm sooo sick of it! It also snowed a bit last night, so the ground is just a mess. It's a total mud bath. :icon_rolleyes: I'm so over it LOL. Gonna groom Promise tonight though, gonna throw her blanket on since it's supposed to go down to the 20's tonight! It's windy too, ugh! Can't you tell I HATE this time of year?!

Today marks one month at my new job. I can't believe it's been a month already, time has flown by.  

We're having a nice company lunch today, once a month they do this, the 2nd Wednesday of each month, so I'm excited. Getting food catered from a really nice place too (at my old firm we only got Capriotti's cheesesteaks once in awhile, LOL) so this is kinda an upgrade! :rofl:


----------



## Jolien

Confession: for the first time in 4 months of riding I understood that riding is a lot mental too... Since I fell off I was a bit tensed up in my body and had to struggle with thoughts of falling off during riding in the woods. Very stupid of course. I got onto a horse I know well as soon as I could and really focused on relaxing my muscles...(because I knew that this horse would not hurt me or purposely throw me off/take advantage) This helped (but I did ride sloppy out of stress). I am gonna ride some other horses soon so I can get some new good experiences to overwrite the bad ones.


----------



## JCnGrace

@RegalCharm, interesting! I'm wanting hardwood flooring throughout the whole house in the worse way. Hubby wants carpet. I looked on the internet at stained concrete countertops and they do some amazing things with it. Price for it is ridiculous though especially considering I have a lot of counter space. I know about the one thing leading to another, this all started because I wanted new toilets that didn't get stopped up every time you turn around. LOL
@PoptartShop, Happy Anniversary! I hope every one of your monthly anniversaries continue to be happy ones. Does Promise still behave if she has breaks from riding? 
@Jolien, I read an article in one of the horse magazines once that gave the advice to picture in your mind what you want the ride to be instead of what it could be before you get on and then keep that picture in mind while riding. I thought it was very sound advice and practiced it a few times when I was working with youngsters. It seemed to help calm me down if I was feeling a little anxious.

Vacation was over today so I cleaned the munchkins' lot. Since they were off of it for the summer a bunch of crab grass grew up and that grass makes it a lot harder to clean. There's also a plus to it in that it keeps it from getting muddy so I guess it's worth the extra effort.


----------



## PoptartShop

@Jolien oh most definitely, most of it actually is mental. It's very interesting, how easily it can affect our rides.
@JCnGrace thank you!  & yeah, for the most part she's pretty good. Sometimes if she's off for longer than a week she can be a bit less focused at first, but she's not TOO bad. She's gotten a lot better. I remember when I first got her, if I missed 2 days she would be like 'umm I don't have to listen now!' :lol: She's definitely maturing. I just wish I could ride her 3-4x a week lately, but the weather just isn't cooperating.  I hate this time of year! & I miss it still being light out when I get to the barn after work. Oh gosh. Crabgrass is a PITA. I had to get some crabgrass killer for my front lawn this year, it just got so hot in the summer & it kept growing. :icon_rolleyes: It really is a pain!

I confess, it was a super early morning for me. I'm still trying to wake up, LOL. Had to get here at 6:45! It was still dark out, so that didn't help haha. There's a hearing at 8 & I had to help prep for it. But I am getting OT so I can't really complain. 

Since I couldn't ride (mud pit), I groomed Promise last night before I put her blanket on & she really enjoyed it, she was being sooo cute just nuzzling me & she kept sniffing the brushes lol. Although it was probably pointless to groom her, cause she's just gonna roll in the mud again. But she has her blanket on so at least 80% of her will stay clean. This way when I ride this weekend (if I even get to, because RAIN!) I won't have to do too much to get her clean LOL.


----------



## RegalCharm

@JCnGrace do you mean regular hardwood flooring or the laminate type? Carpet is a lot warmer on the bare feet and softer also. Also you don't want to slide any furniture across a regular hardwood floor unless you have those carpeted coasters under the legs. It scratches. And then you have the problem of running animals that can't stop before they crash into walls, doors, etc. Well that could be very funny but who wants to put crash helmets on their pets
And then rugs have to have the non slip rubber backing or else they can act like a patch of ice and cause you to do splits or worse. 

@PoptartShop so how was the company lunch? Hope it was good. And Promise is probably appreciating the time off and just enjoying her time off.

.


----------



## JCnGrace

@RegalCharm, yes, real hardwood. I have always loved it even before it was in style. I had it in my old house and it was so easy to clean. Socks, house slippers take care of the cold part and my allergies would appreciate no carpet. Your video is why I'm willing to wait until we no longer have a dog and none of the cats or horses are house pets so we're good there. LOL 
@PoptartShop, well at least you beat rush hour traffic but man that is early. You were probably getting out of bed about the time I went to bed. Hope your weatherman is wrong and you get some dry time this weekend.

Kitchen and bath remodeler is coming out tomorrow to take measurements and then write us up some estimates. Did I say I wanted to wait until we no longer had a dog in the house? (roll eyes - too lazy to hit advanced reply to get to the emojis LOL) I know the dog has nothing to do with countertops but I'd just as soon wait and then have the kitchen only torn up once. 

Thunder is going through another one of his scared of the barn episodes but he'll come in if I escort him. That is not leading him in, it's just going out into his corral and walking with him. He waits at the gate that I'll be coming through to get to him. Why doesn't he follow Freckles inside? It is so weird and I cannot figure out why he gets this phobia in the winter but during the summer he stands inside all day long. Nothing to do with lighting, I feed when it's still daylight. He's just getting senile in his old age I guess.


----------



## blue eyed pony

Last night the mare had broken out of her yard while the electric fence was on, so I took her flysheet off, threw a bucket of water over her, and put her back in.

A few hours later we had to go back to look for Mum's work phone, and she had knocked over a tread-in post, but was still in. She fussed ALL NIGHT as far as we can tell and was sweaty when we went out this morning... but still in. It'll be interesting to see if she's still in tonight when we go back.

If she's out again she can STAY out, I'll just have to put up electric standoffs to keep her off the fences and shed. It's not ideal, but I am sick of trying to keep the witch in and having her break out and risk injury.


----------



## PoptartShop

@RegalCharm it was actually AMAZING!! I had delicious chicken marsala, vegetables, potatoes & salad.  So good. Really nice gourmet food too. I was impressed! LOL, the most we ever got at my old firm was cheesesteaks once in awhile. Definitely an upgrade. :lol: Omg that video is too funny! Silly dogs! Very true, she deserves it anyway. I do hope I can ride this weekend though! How is miss Carmen?

@JCnGrace me too!! It was sooo early, yeah only good thing about it was no traffic, but it was so dark so I felt like it was night time still. :lol: Oooh that'll be lovely, some nice remodeling! LOL hopefully the dog doesn't bother anything! I know what you mean though. My parents waited until our dog had passed, then they got brand new floors, kitchen counters, etc. Awww, that is weird about Thunder! I think it's quite cute that he wants you to walk with him though lol. He must not be a fan of winter either!

I confess, I'm super happy it's Friday & I can't wait to catch up on some sleep this weekend! 

I'm hoping I'll be able to squeeze in a ride possibly Sunday. It's still just so mushy/muddy out there & supposed to rain again tonight, into tomorrow. :icon_rolleyes: But, like I said before...I'm glad it's not snow. LOL. Although, riding in snow is a lot better than nasty muddy muck! 

Our holiday party is next week, & I need to (well it's optional but I want to do it) get a $20 gift, it's anonymous & there's a prize for the 'coolest' gift so I'm digging around today online to see if I can get something good haha. If anyone has any ideas, let me know!


----------



## lb27312

@RegalCharm - I have hardwood floor and a big dog... the floor is scarred up... but oh well rather have my dog than a perfect floor! Probably not when I go to sell it though! lol Can't see a point where I would never have a dog....
@JCnGrace - Weird about Thunder not wanting to go in the barn
@PoptartShop - I agree about being happy it's Friday! I hope you find a perfect gift! You're new job sounds like its a great place to be!! 

I confess it's a rainy mess outside! Put the boys in... this morning went out to clean stalls and heard Captain coughing.. not good. People may want to stop reading now as it's going to sound bad. So I go get the thermometer... I forgot that I haven't really taken Cap's temp yet, the vet has for health certs but she has someone holding him... So I just take the therm and TRY to put it in... well he clamped his tail down hard! lol He's like MOM that is soooo wrong! So go get the halter and practice lifting his tail and putting my hand around that area... he finally relaxed.... no temp so going to keep an eye out. People that don't have horses I'm sure would be like you WHAT? lol


----------



## RegalCharm

JCnGrace said:


> @RegalCharm, yes, real hardwood. I have always loved it even before it was in style. I had it in my old house and it was so easy to clean. Socks, house slippers take care of the cold part and my allergies would appreciate no carpet. Your video is why I'm willing to wait until we no longer have a dog and none of the cats or horses are house pets so we're good there. LOL


Real hardwood will raise the floor up about 3/4 of an inch so doors , entrance and interior might have to be trimmed at the bottom and new weather seals on the bottom of the exterior doors. And maybe all the baseboard trim might have to be removed and reinstalled. 



PoptartShop said:


> @RegalCharm it was actually AMAZING!! I had delicious chicken marsala, vegetables, potatoes & salad.  So good. Really nice gourmet food too. I was impressed! LOL, the most we ever got at my old firm was cheesesteaks once in awhile. Definitely an upgrade. :lol: Omg that video is too funny! Silly dogs! Very true, she deserves it anyway. I do hope I can ride this weekend though! How is miss Carmen?)


LOL the catered lunch alone would be good enough reason to work for the new firm. LOL Hope you get to ride as you have planned. it warmed up overnight here and is trying to rain again. Monday and Tuesday it rained an inch here . Yes the videos on u tube cause me to get off track as I keep seeing different ones I want to watch. LOL. Ms. Carmen is enjoying the food to much and I am trying to feed less cause the cold weather does not let me stay out side as long as we did in the summer and she is gaining more weight than is probably good for her. LOL.



lb27312 said:


> @RegalCharm - I have hardwood floor and a big dog... the floor is scarred up... but oh well rather have my dog than a perfect floor! Probably not when I go to sell it though! lol Can't see a point where I would never have a dog...


 If you are handy you can rent a floor sander and refinish the floor yourself. Just remember to keep the sander moving so you don't sand a low spot in the wood.

Yes it is TGIF but...… it is also the 13 th. LOL...I don't consider it as unlucky but I am not going to take any chances. (Knock on Wood) After my last dog (bassett hound) passed the cat kept me company till she passed from old age (15 yrs) I said I would not have any more animals. So that lasted about 8 months then I found Carmen LOL_


----------



## PoptartShop

@lb27312 hope he's okay! Omg I was shocked when I first found out where the thermometer goes. :lol: I was like whaaaaat? Whyyyy?! :rofl: So funny. & ugh about the rain. It's so annoying.

@RegalCharm LOL I agree! I was super impressed haha. It was delicious. I'm glad Carmen is doing well, oh she will lose some weight once the weather warms up! I know it's hard not to give in haha. She is spoiled! <3 

It is Friday the 13th! So far I've had a smooth day, but...not jinxing myself! It's starting to rain here already, blah! I guess it'll give me an excuse to clean the house though & do some chores this weekend.

I did end up searching on Amazon for a good gift for the party & ended up ordering a portable phone charger. It's good, I have the bigger version of it (this one is smaller). It's nice. It may not win 'coolest' gift, but...someone will like it!!


----------



## RegalCharm

@PoptartShop @lb27312 I had to giggle at you two when you found out how to take the temperature of a horse and other animals. Before these new electronic thermometers were invented they took human babies temperatures the same way. LOL

And you want to keep ahold of the thermometer when taking the temp of a horse cause they have been known to disappear into said animal. Some have a string and clip to attach to the tail for retrieval. And use a lubricant on the thermometer so it is easier to insert.


----------



## JCnGrace

@blue eyed pony, it sucks you're having such a hard time keeping Ikora confined to a smaller area. Would it help if another horse was in there with her? 
@PoptartShop, will your party be casual or dressy? I think what you found is a nice gift. Our rain didn't start until early evening which meant the dog missed his run with the 4-wheeler so he'll whine all night because he didn't get something he thinks is a necessity of life.
@lb27312, LOL about your temp. taking experience. I take it you haven't had to clean his sheath yet either. Waaaay worse. Oh and a little pointer to get them to relax their tail...scratch their butt on each side of the tail, mine will even lift their tail during a butt scratch. I have a clothes pin attached to the string on the thermometer and clip that into their tail. That way you don't have to stand and hold it and instead use both hands to scratch so they keep their tail lifted.
@RegalCharm, the woodwork would have to be removed for sure. The front door has marble tile right in front of it so I'd be ok with leaving that, they just have to put some trim around where they meet. Kitchen and bath guy is really anti hardwood in the wet areas and instead suggests vinyl planks that look like wood which would solve that problem for the 2 back doors but I have plenty of time to consider that option. 


Since there was nothing on TV tonight so I put a puzzle together. Just 300 pieces so it didn't take long but there was a piece missing. It had belonged to mom and you can always count on at least one missing piece after she had done one. You'd have thought we would have found a stash of stray puzzle pieces when we cleaned out her condo but we didn't. LOL I should have been filling out my Christmas cards because I don't have them started yet. 

Thunder didn't have barn phobia tonight but that doesn't mean he won't have it again tomorrow. Sometimes I think he's playing me.


----------



## blue eyed pony

@JCnGrace probably not, if she has contact with another horse over the fence she hurts herself. She hasn't been allowed direct over-the-fence neighbours in three years now. A yard small enough for her is too small for two.

It's stinking hot here at the moment. Had a maximum of over 40C (104F) today, and the forecast is the same for tomorrow too. Ikora's yard is in full sun and the trouble is the choice is between her having anything to eat & her having shade! So I had to put her in a paddock today and she did okay, but I do not trust her in that paddock overnight so she's back in the yard again. Strange horse. She wouldn't cross the electric tape (which was off and on the ground) even with her dinner on the other side of it, until I led her over it.


----------



## lb27312

@RegalCharm - I've been taking the temps for a long time now... just not with the young guy who I don't think has had it taken very often.... The other two will actually move their tail to the side to let me do it. Wrangler got real sick once and I was taking his temp every hour, he was really sick. So had to keep an eye for if his fever spiked do a shot of banamine. 
@JCnGrace - Thanks for the tip! And no... I'm to ugh about the sheath so I have the vet do it when they do the teeth... call it Teeth and Sheath day!! And YES I DO think they play with us, see below! lol

STILL RAINING!! ARGHHHH!!! Way to mucky out to let the guys out, will take Captain out for a walk so he doesn't go bonkers. 

No cough last night or this morning so maybe just had something in his throat, I think they like to mess with my head and they talk to each other saying hey one of us limp around for a minute watch what she does, they probably talked the young guy into coughing and the young guy didn't know what was about to happen.. lol


----------



## RegalCharm

lb27312 said:


> @RegalCharm - I've been taking the temps for a long time now..l


Sorry my bad assuming. LOL. it was funny the way you described it. 


Raining up here in Ohio since yesterday morning also. Cold and damp the yard is like walking on a sponge.
@JCnGrace I accidently found that the old Arabian Stallion I had liked to have the flaky skin under his tail cleaned off when I picked his tail up once to brush the underside of his tail. He learned to back his butt up to me and lift his tail so I could clean the area off. He would also drop when I did that and that let me check for beans. He and the other gelding I had didn't fuss any when sheath cleaning time came. Some of the other geldings at the stable had to wait for the vet to tranq them as they didn't like it at all.


----------



## Jolien

Hello, sorry that I just always blast my comments in between all your conversations, but I can't keep up with reading and I find it (still) difficult to know who is who.  Also I am adhd busy in my life and I spread my time over various activities so that I actually have a time management problem and my days are stuffed very full  



Anyways, I wanted to post a(blurry cellphone) pic of me and a reining horse on which I did my first spin today!  I am happy like a child!


----------



## Jolien

ps I might look fat, but I am wearing a chunky body protector underneath my coat. (I am actually very skinny) Speaking off... I noticed it seems to limit my movement a bit (when doing stretch exercises on the horse and all), what do more experienced riders think about this??? Any thoughts?


----------



## blue eyed pony

Another hot one today but thankfully not quite AS hot. Which is great, because we can't run the AC due to smoke from bushfires being so heavy over the town. The fires are all pretty far away from here, but the smoke has been pushed here by the wind. The Waroona-Yarloop fire of 2016 blanketed the entire south west of Western Australia in smoke, and while these aren't as bad as that, there are 3 of them! Yanchep/Two Rocks, Collie, and a little one in Yallingup which has been put out - but not before it put smoke into the atmosphere. The smoke is heavy enough that a smoke warning has been put out and DFES is advising people not to use their air conditioners.


----------



## JCnGrace

@blue eyed pony, she doesn't get along with Hippo either? All your fires are scary business. Stay safe and if they get close at all pack up your critters and get the hell out of Dodge!
@lb27312, too funny and you are probably right. 
@RegalCharm, none of mine like it but I get the job done anyway and they just have to deal with it. My friend had a gelding that would drop when she scratched his belly. LOL
@Jolien, even with a body protector and a winter coat you are no where near to looking fat. LOL You know when I looked at your pictures I thought you looked stiff as in tense but now that you said that about limited movement I bet that's why. I have no experience wearing one.

After I let Gamble's gang out of the barn and they had all gotten their drinks they started moseying out to their round bales. Cutter kept trying to rush TJ and finally TJ had enough and executed a perfect rollback to go at Cutter with his teeth. It was poetry in motion. LOL 

Then a mini blizzard set in and as I was brushing the snow off the seat of the 4-wheeler there was a crack and boom and a long rumble. Thought someone was bombing us. I don't know what the lightning hit, I thought the barn because I saw fireworks. Scared Thunder, Frecks and me half to death. I did a walk around on the outside and inside of the barn to check for smoke and/or fire but everything looked good. Still been taking occasional glimpses at the barn out the windows just to make sure. I think that's first time I've heard and saw thunder & lightning while it's snowing. And it was only that one time. I'm still not ruling out a bomb. LOL


----------



## TinoReno

Confession! I'm a western saddle hoarder. I buy'em, clean'em, wrap'em in a blanket and put'em on the rack. I have Victors, Circle Y's, Fallis', no name vintage ranch saddles from the '40s, Barefoot Treeless...even a Vintage Skyhorse....and just bought a Hereford Textan with double buckstitching and matching bridle...I'm a sucker for Vintage! Oh, and I own only one horse! 9 y/o and unbroke and I'm trying to figure out which saddle I should put on him first...It's easier to rule out the choices...like a big NO on the Skyhorse, but which one am I willing to get dirty? Not even really very funny...

Confession! I'm in an all out WAR with the rats that have invaded my saddle collection, and because they are top quality leather, well conditioned and from a rats point of view, I suppose, YUMMY!, I will be smelling death once spring arrives and brings on the heat..
And guess what? This smell, to me, is the smell of Victory!

...Maybe I need a "garage cat", but the "garage dog" may take issue with that..

This stated all in good humor and the head scratching that comes along with the reality of living in the country at the end of a 4 mile dirt road....

Just my 2 cents worth...and sympathizing with our human foliables...


----------



## blue eyed pony

@JCnGrace oh she does but she can't be right next to Hippo or she becomes dangerous to handle when taken away. Even being across the driveway, when we put Hippo on the trailer to take her up to a liberty clinic in Perth, Ikora absolutely _lost her mind_ and that's how the current hock injury happened. It's specifically Hippo she's a nightmare about. Couldn't care less about anyone else!


----------



## RegalCharm

TinoReno said:


> ...Maybe I need a "garage cat", but the "garage dog" may take issue with that..
> .


Do you keep the dog food in the garage. If you do that is probably what the rats are after. 
@JCnGrace you little snow storm is following the I-70 corridor as the weather channel refers to it. So they say we will get snow by Monday morning so I am looking for schools to be canceled if we get any accumulation . 

I have seen lightning and thunder before during the beginning of snow storms . It is not that uncommon to happen.


----------



## blue eyed pony

When it's stinking hot what is there to do but retreat indoors and sit at your computer? So I thought I might as well do something constructive with it.

And I finally, almost six years after his passing, managed to bring myself to try to paint Monty. I cried when I finished his eye and zoomed out, because it's _him_ and he's so alive. I am immensely proud of this piece.


----------



## JCnGrace

@TinoReno, welcome to the tack hoarders club! I have saddle pads that are old but still wrapped in the plastic they came in. 

Cats is my answer to rodents and they do their job.
@blue eyed pony, I understand now, I assumed she fought with other horses over the fence.

That last picture is my favorite out of the ones you've shown us. It's gorgeous!
@RegalCharm, we're way south of I70 so maybe it blew off course and will miss you. It didn't last long and only accumulated maybe 1/2 inch but came down hard enough you couldn't see anything.


----------



## RegalCharm

@JCnGrace You should see the list of school delays and cancelations this morning LOL
And there is only an inch or so on the ground right now. LOL And it does not even feel cold out.


----------



## lb27312

@blue eyed pony - Wow that's beautiful! And what a special piece... And yikes on the heat, I usually do the same.. go inside and hide.


----------



## blue eyed pony

@JCnGrace - oh she does that too (kicking through a fence is how she did her hock the first time) but she gets mad at fences for getting in her way, kicks them, miscalculates.... basically she's best off kept off fences and kept away from having direct neighbours.

Thank you for the lovely kind comments on my painting <3 I'm very excited to get it printed!


----------



## Jolien

@JCnGrace I am stiff too sometimes because when I ride a horse I don't know I tense up, but the body protector over a t shirt and a bomber jacket and on top of that a winter coat = limiting movement a bit, but okay...


----------



## Jolien

Today I bought a new body protector  This time I bought an expensive one and I went to a store to get some advise. It's still a level 3, but much more flexible and breathable!  Gonna test it out this afternoon!  I hope the riding will go better since I will be able to move more...


----------



## JCnGrace

@RegalCharm, the snow from the mini blizzard melted yesterday during all the rain and then this morning woke up to a dusting of white stuff but we have sunshine. Yay for that! Supposed to be up to the low 60's by the end of the week but I don't trust much of what they say that far in the future. LOL
@blue eyed pony, sound like Ikora can be quite the pill. I kinda favor horses that have a little orneriness to them. LOL 
@Jolien, I would imagine that will make you more comfortable in the saddle too. Keep us posted on how it goes. 

Nothing horse related to confess since it was a rainy miserable day yesterday. I spent the day making mini meatballs for Christmas Eve, prebrowned them and then tossed in the freezer. Decided I didn't have near enough so laid out more meat and will have to it again.


----------



## blue eyed pony

@JCnGrace she used to be really difficult to handle/ride. She's getting a bit rude again but I think that's related to lots of feed + yard rest. Should be out soon though, we're just waiting for the fence she broke to be fixed & then I'll set up a standoff 3ft in from her fence and turn her out.

I bought some bridle parts to finish making Ikora a whole flatwork bridle. I have a browband and reins for it already (though the reins are cheap Indian leather so I will one day upgrade them too) plus that noseband I bought a couple of months ago. Those are set to arrive today, and I might run into town to the tack store and pick up a bit to go on it. I'm undecided whether to stick to what I know works, or whether to try her in a Myler comfort snaffle.


----------



## Caledonian

@*JCnGrace* - The lightening must have been a shock. Thank goodness no on was hurt and buildings weren't damaged. We had Thundersnow a couple of years back when we had blizzards. Meatballs sound yummy. It's chicken for me tonight probably with steamed veg. I'm not very organized today LOL.

@*Jolien* - I find the protectors restrictive with a jacket but it's too cold and wet to go without. I've the racesafe provent 3 which is quite good. I'd a look at the Airowear inflatable but it was a little too much for me.

@*blue eyed pony* - I can't imagine that heat. Stay safe. Are there many fires on your side of the country?


Nothing horse related to confess. It's just after 3pm and sunset is in 15 minutes or so. We had sunshine for the few hours that it managed to climb it's way above the horizon and now it's dusk outside and almost dark in the house. The Solstice and longer days can't come quick enough for me LOL.


----------



## Finalcanter

Ah it's been a while. I've been so busy with work, and creative things- Looking forward to my vacation the beginning of next week. For everyone who had looked at my last message on this thread- I'm doing okay now.Some days just get me down. But yesterday was not one of them! 

So I went out to have my lesson after about a month of not sitting on a horse. It of course was raining and I was nervous about my car hydroplaning or something. I also knew I was going to be in the indoor arena, and it was already 3pm so it would be getting dark by the time I got back. It was a day of some anxieties popping up but I'm very proud I had the chance to face them all (and I'm not really an anxious person overall). I rode the horse I fell off of- who I usually love regardless due to his go- we cantered quite a few different maneuvers! That was a big deal for me, I only almost collided with someone once because my depth perception is very 'meh'!..
Driving to and from the place wasn't so bad at all, and at the end of the day, I smelled of horse and was just happy things went better than expected!


----------



## Jolien

Caledonian & JCnGrace


I bought an airowear level 3, but I am totally not happy with it... :s I went to the store and let them advise me, they said it was the safest, best sold and most breathable one they had... Because I had to pay almost 200 euros for it, I hesitated... But I noticed my arm movement was much better with this one and it was ventilated better than my cheaper one, so I bought it... I rode 2,5 hours in it (in 2 different sessions) and I felt the protector all the time... It pressed down hard on my clavicles and pushed underneath my ribs and also my neck hurt... I tried adjusting the straps, making it more loose (I can fit a flat hand in between), but it still felt very uncomfortable... This doesn't feel right and I paid a lot of money for it so I am gonna bring it back and ask for antother brand...  My cheaper body protector: I only feel it in the beginning and after I wear it for 10 minutes I forget that I am wearing it... 



Do you guys have some tips? Is it normal that I feel this annoying pressure even if I loosen the straps quite a bit?? And is it supposed to press down on your clavicles? What brand would you advise? I have a very small waist and big broad shoulders (that might be the problem)...


----------



## Jolien

Also some nice news...  After falling off a horse during canter outside (hard, still hurting after more than 2 weeks) I was anxious to ride a new horse resulting in me being very stiff. Luckily the trainer let me do some gymnastics on top of the horse and once I saw she was a nice little mare I could relax.  



My friend is unable to ride her horse for 2 weeks, making me the only one riding (and thus training) him. Since my friend retrains her horse and rides him alot (usually also before I mount) this situation has led to the horse trying all kinds of stuff. He is so naughty and I love him, haha. I tried to correct him and do the best I could (also on command of my friend I did everything she cued me to do to make the horse behave). We had some good rides! Yesterday we were practicing for jumping by trotting over some wooden beams. Suddenly the horse saw some beams stacked up at the other end of the riding area and I just saw him thinking: YAY LEMME JUMP THOSE TOO! So when we passed he enthousiastically started to approach that stack... (Of course I let him know: no way!) I was laughing so hard, he is such a silly horse, lol. Today we cantered and I worked on my position in the saddle. Also tried riding some shapes whilst trotting, but the horse doesn't always plan on cooperating... This is extra challenging because I actively have to steer him, encourage him and correct him. But I like him because he's such a handfull.  He is like a giant toddler.  



This is us, just chillaxing  He had his head low and relaxed during a lot of the ride, but now and then he gets crazy in the head and thinks: let me try to pull this new trick on her.  Hihi. Luckily I have a good sense of humor.


----------



## blue eyed pony

@Caledonian - there've been a few but thankfully not really bad ones, touch wood. 
I hide indoors in the air conditioning when it's too hot for me hahah!

So I picked up an interesting snaffle. A loose ring, but with built in bit guards. French link because that's what suits the horse. She is sensitive and won't tolerate a loose ring without any bit guards (I think it's because they can pinch the lip), but this one seems to suit her. I put it on her (it and the new bridle) and rode her around at a walk for a short while, just long enough for her to figure out how the bit works. It was interesting - she tried to lean on the left rein, and the ring slipped, and she couldn't lean on that rein without also leaning on the right rein (which she doesn't like to do) so she backed right off and lightened right up and it was fantastic. Still just a French link snaffle. Still a very mild bit. Yet, all of a sudden, the horse doesn't lean anymore. In walk at least! We will see how it goes in trot once her leg is healed.


----------



## JCnGrace

@Finalcanter, enjoy your vacation and happy to read you faced and overcame your anxieties. 
@Jolien, I've never worn a vest so I don't know how they should feel when you have them on. I would think the best of them should not interfere with your ability to move but I don't know that. 
@blue eyed pony, always nice to try out something new and it works so we don't feel like we wasted our money!
@Caledonian, I'm with you in the anxious for longer days. 

Pony pedicure time has rolled around again. Just so you know what a weather wimp I am I have laid out to wear...

Cotton long underwear
2 pairs of socks
Fleece lined sweats
Fleece lined hoodie
Insulated coat
Insulated gloves

I won't be able to move. I don't even know how cold it's supposed to be in the morning but I'm going to be prepared. LOL

P.S. I just went and looked and the lows are predicted at 27 F.


----------



## blue eyed pony

@JCnGrace even if it hadn't done what I hoped it would, it's a very kind bit, and would absolutely be one to keep in the collection for future horses!
I'm (in theory) breaking in a Thoroughbred gelding for my farm owner in a couple of months when he has the money to pay me - note I wouldn't ask as much as a professional, I just don't put myself at risk for free and something's gotta pay for my accident insurance :lol: - and this would be a fairly nice breaker bit, though I'm probably just going to use a full cheek I have in my bit box hahah
I am _not_ using either of my expensive bridles, I'll probably chuck an old spare on him. He's a sweetheart, but he hasn't had as much handling as I like on a breaker, so I'm going into it with the assumption that he's going to break some of my gear hahah.
(Of course I also fully intend to put a lot of groundwork on him before I get on his back)


----------



## PoptartShop

I’m so sorry I haven’t been on here this week, guys.  

I had to miss my work party last night & I’m SUPER upset about it still, because I was really looking forward to it. I also had to return the gift I got since I couldn’t go. Sigh. Always next year, right?

I know I have a lot of catching up to do, but it’s been a crazy week for me. Not in a good way.

Here’s what happened. On Tuesday, I thought I had a pimple like INSIDE my face (there was nothing on my face, just felt it on the inside!) on the right side, kinda near my ear. It hurt to even put the phone up to it at work! It was getting worse, but I thought oh, it’ll go away. Again, didn’t think anything of it because well, idk! I also had a pimple on my forehead (it didn’t LOOK like a pimple, but again...thought maybe my riding helmet irritated it or it was just an aggravated ingrown hair). I put concealer on it, but it just would show right up again, super red. 

Well...the pain on the right side my face didn’t go away. I was gonna go to the dr because it was getting bad. 

So, Friday night I got home from work, went to take a shower...looked in the mirror & my face was swollen, on the right side, like sticking out!! Like I had a facial deformity! I immediately went to urgent care. They thought I had a staph infection. The thing hurting on the right side of my face was actually a swollen gland! 

Urgent care gave me antibiotics & they did nothing - my swelling got way worse, over the weekend...so Monday morning I went to the ER because I woke up with swelling all around my right eye & they kept me overnight - took lots of tests, turns out I have SHINGLES. They kept me isolated, in a room with the door closed, & if anyone came in they’d have to wear a suit & mask...talk about insane! 

I never had it before, but apparently if you got chicken pox (I did when I was 5), the virus stays in your body, goes dormant & can reactivate as Shingles. It’s contagious to those who never had chicken pox. I can give them chicken pox, not Shingles. Crazy huh!

Of course, it’s the most severe on your face...just my luck. No idea how it happened, but here we are. So long story short, no work until Tuesday after my follow-up appt with the dr. The swelling has gone down, I do have a headache & some facial pain still, but the meds are helping. Hopefully I feel better soon. 

Just wanted to check in, because I never go MIA. Miss you guys!  Gonna try to get to the barn today & at least groom Promise, I’m dying to see her. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Caledonian

@*Jolien* - I've never used the airowear. I was fitted for the racesafe. I doesn't cause pressure/pain but i can feel that it's tight to my frame. I'm too used to riding without one so find it restrictive at times, especially if i have to wear something over the top. I'd never go without it though. 

I was measured around my chest, then from my just below my ribs in the front to the same point on my back, and i sat in a saddle and was measured from the prominent bone on my neck to four fingers above the cantle. It was adjusted to be snug and was fitted over a t-shirt. If it's loose it won't protect your body. I'm not sure what the process is for the airowear though.

I'd go back to where you bought it and explain what's happening and ask them to check the fit. 

@*PoptartShop* - Oh no! That must be horrible! Feel better soon







. I've had Chickenpox but not Shingles. I've heard others say that it's very painful. Promise is the best medicine









@*JCnGrace* - You're very well prepared LOL. I hate having freezing toes, fingers and nose when I'm working. I was soaked to the skin three times last Tuesday. Attempts to dry my jacket, boots, socks and hair got me no sympathy. I was soggy and freezing and the only support i had was: 'there's no such thing as the bad weather, just the wrong clothes!'.







I was not amused LOL.

@*Finalcanter* - we all have days like that. Well done for overcoming your anxieties. Enjoy your holiday.


It hasn't been an exciting day. I thought that I'd head to the supermarket to avoid the late Christmas rush but wow was it busy. I think everyone had had the same idea and the place was packed. I was glad to escape although, in my rush, I'd forgotten half of the things on my list. I'm dreading having to back, so i think I'll head to one of our smaller local shops to buy the rest. 

The weathers been quite good. We've had some sunshine today and it's been 8C/47F. 

I hope everyone's having a good week.


----------



## RegalCharm

@PoptartShop. sorry to hear you have shingles. My SIL got the shingles vaccination and still broke out with a mild case for a few weeks. my cousin on the other hand had a severe case on her back side stomach and under her girls. She could not even wear a t shirt cause any thing half way tight caused more pain. all together hers lasted around 3 months. And the bad part about shingles is you can get the outbreaks more than once.

So I hope you only have a mild case and heal up soon. Sending virtual :hug: cause I have never had the chickenpox. LOL. Get all the rest you can.
@JCnGrace you need to get a pair of those battery heated socks and gloves and they make coats that are heated also. As for your nose you need a ski mask or one of those disposable masks . I wear them when the cold is bad as it helps from breathing in the cold air and helps keep you core body warmer. Another thing is wear a pair of those disposable latex type gloves under your regular gloves. They help to keep your hands warm as they don't let the cold touch your skin. 
@Caledonian the others who were unfeeling toward you should be ashamed for their lack of offering some comforting words. And maybe letting you go long enough to dry off some. 

Carmen went with me today as I needed to run a couple of chores to get money and money envelopes from the bank for the grandkids Christmas presents and some smokes . Then went to B King for Chicken nuggets which she helped me eat when we got home. LOL I need to get a camera so I can video her reaction when she sees me take the car keys off the hook.


----------



## JCnGrace

@blue eyed pony, keep us posted on how that goes and good luck!
@PoptartShop, OH NO! Couldn't like your post because that all sounds miserable. I thought shingles didn't pop up until senior citizen age and you're only in your 20's. Did the docs say anything about that? Your lumps and bumps sounds like what happened when I had an allergic reaction to meds but my bumps itched like crazy and didn't hurt at all except the one I squeezed because I thought it was a zit (first one that popped up). LOL Plus all of mine went away fairly quickly as soon as I stopped taking the meds, I think it was 4 days if I remember right. Anyway prayers for a quick recovery and a few hugs sent your way too. I've had chicken pox so you can't contaminate me. A visit with Promise will be just what the doctor ordered.
@Caledonian, hubby said he's going to town tomorrow and I think I'm going to give him a list and let him deal with the crowd at the grocery store. The older I get the less I like fighting my way up and down the aisles. 
@RegalCharm, I have suggested those things to hubby because he doesn't deal with the cold at all. It usually doesn't bother me at chore time because I'm moving around enough to keep the blood pumping thus warm. It's just when the farrier is here and I have to stand still to hold the horses that I feel the cold. I was toasty enough today. My toes and nose got a little cold but not bad. Then after he left I started cleaning up the mess and got sweaty because I didn't remove any layers and then I did get cold.

Carmen has learned the joys of drive thru fast food. LOL Did they give her a dog biscuit at the bank?


It was Little Miss's turn to act up. She wasn't bad just nervous because Nick was in talk mode today and for some reason she doesn't like a lot of excited chatter. It's probably due to more the vibe she's getting off a person when they're keyed up. He had a reason to be excited though because he's going to be a daddy in about 6 more months and they'd just had their first ultra sound yesterday. Wonder if he'll be raising a 3rd generation farrier? We were just talking about how shy he used to be when we were still doing the big horses. He said people don't believe him when he tells them that and I told him to have them call me for verification because I can very well remember when you couldn't drag a word out of him. He didn't really start talking a lot until his dad retired and he had to deal with clients on his own. Now he'll talk your ear off. LOL


----------



## Bleu

I feel really bad amitting this but I have had 4 quarter horses since they were 6 months old and the youngest is now 12, they are all green broke but all I can think about is getting another horse. I'm a bigger person (265lbs) and though the idea of riding my small (14.1-14.3) quarter horses is appealing I just don't want to lose the weight to ride them (not including all the other positives of losing weight) so I've been obsessed with buying a draft for the past few years. I feel bad having this mentality but at the same time, there is something about draft horses that is appealing to me, something about their big ol' legs and their gentle personalities gets me.


----------



## blue eyed pony

Will do @JCnGrace  

Tomorrow is day 21 post hock injury, still no sign of any proud flesh. I'm holding out hope that by day 42, it might be healed... but we'll see.


----------



## Jolien

@Caledonian


I went back today and they took it back. They measured nothing, they just asked my clothing size and handed me a medium sized vest, slim fit (my clothing size is european size 36 or 38), the vest felt much softer and better and it didn't press down on my clavicles, so I took that one (brand Komperdell) home. I noticed I can remove the cover to adjust the foam inside with some straps. I am gonna do that and make it fit even better. I'll test it out next week, but it certainly feels better...I saw that the tag said: forbidden to sell in the US and Canada. Weird huh? It's a level 3 though. 



And yeah, the same. I am not coming near a horse without a body protector and a helmet. And I never ride without helmet and body protector.


----------



## Jolien

@Bleu Maybe the riding of the draft horse can be a stepping stone to start losing weight?  You have to start small as long as you start somewhere... I used to eat unhealthy as a teenager and student and I felt bad alot and looked sick. When I was in my twenties I really changed my life, even though I had to drag myself to the gym sometimes...  



Maybe the draft will give you just that extra bit of motivation and If you let another rider lease your horses and teach them more maybe you can also reap the benefits of that?


----------



## carshon

@Bleu not to be a Debbie downer but drafts aren't really meant or built to be riding horses - their size and conformation is not great for riding horses. And I will add that as a teen I rode quite a few drafts - my friends grandpa had Belgian horses. 6 or 8 of them if I remember correctly and we would put their bridles on them (harness bridles) and ride them around their fields and down the gravel road she lived on. Not the most comfortable ride and the canter was horrible! I cannot imagine riding one as a trail horse - I think you would have to ride with your head down all of the time


----------



## blue eyed pony

I've managed to kick the stress enough to get back on the horse, literally, with training Hippo for Mum. You could say it's going well. Pic 1 is 18 months ago, or thereabouts. The rest are from yesterday's ride  

It is entirely expected for her to duck btv in the process of her training. She has a very Spanish neck set, and in Spanish breeds it usually takes quite a bit of training to get them seeking a contact because the way they're built makes it easy for them to just suck back. It is not what we want, and as you can see there's slack in the rein when she does it!

Talked to the farm owner yesterday too, and in theory I'll be doing some handling/groundwork with the 2yo starting sometime between now and the new year. Once Ikora is back in her paddock, we'll bring him down and I'll start playing with him - and Ikora will be going back in her paddock very soon. Just have to fix the fence she broke (farm owner said he'd do that today) and set up a standoff 3ft in from it so she can't kick it again, and we'll be set. Once she's in her paddock, Chuck can go in where she's been having turnout and I'll play with him - and once I can reliably halter him (he's only very lightly handled) he'll probably go in with Ikora until he's broke.


----------



## JCnGrace

@Bleu, is selling a couple of the quarter horses to finance the draft horse a possibility? Believe me I understand if that answer were to be a loud NO since I have 7 that rarely get ridden and then 2 more that are unrideable because they are minis and I can't stand the thought of getting rid of a one of them. LOL No need to feel guilty about it as long as they are still tended to because they don't mind being pasture ornaments.
@blue eyed pony, not having to fight proud flesh is half your battle won already so it sounds like Ikora is healing good. Hippo always puts a smile on my face because he's just so darn cute, especially that first picture where the wind is making him look like he's having a really bad hair day. LOL 

Was supposed to meet the kids Sat. for Christmas but the son-in-law was asked to work OT so we switched it to today. Met at Texas Roadhouse in Bloomington which is about halfway for each of us to travel. YUM! 

I interrupted Frecks' mid morning nap since I fed early. That mare loves her naps and really thought about ignoring me but Thunder made her get up because he didn't want to miss his meal and heaven forbid he come to the barn all by his lonesomes. Those two also got spoiled by being fed hay from square bales instead of rounds up until a couple of days ago. They still finish eating their grain and then go stand by the outside gate waiting for me to bring their hay in and the look on their faces is so pitiful when I drive away on the 4-wheeler without doing so. LOL


----------



## TuyaGirl

Missing coming here!
Life has been incredibly busy. I am trying to follow slowly, but unfortunately will have no time to reply.

After some sunny days we went back to stormy weather, and are still facing major floods. Some trees fell at the barn's driveway, but everything else was spared from the awful strong wind and horses were safe. 
Appart from that not much horsey time for me, even when I go barn Tuya stays in all warm in her blanket munching hay. 

So anyway, even in a hurry because soon I will start to make the desserts (which I love to do, opposite to cooking food, lol!), I had to sneak in to wish everyone a 

MERRY CHRISTMAS!!

Love you all! Stay safe and enjoy!


----------



## blue eyed pony

My phone stayed in my pocket because I was busy doing things with the horses but IKORA IS BACK IN HER PADDOCK! :happydance: :happydance:

The fence wasn't finished this morning, so she was turned out in the small paddock by Hippo's yard like usual, but by the time we came back in the evening the fence was finished so I got the electric standoff set up, and she's back out in her big paddock 

I splurged a little bit today and we had a steak dinner tonight - good steak, too, a nice quality eye fillet (that's the most disturbing name for a cut of steak lol). Cooked to a perfect medium-rare, with mushroom sauce from scratch & a salad  

Mushroom sauce is way easier than people think. Just sautee a bunch of sliced mushrooms in the pan you seared your steak in - brown ones have the most flavour - then pour in heavy cream and either simmer until reduced to the desired consistency or use gravy powder or a cup a soup mix that works with mushroom (French onion is nice, I used cream of mushroom with bacon and herbs tonight and that was glorious) to thicken. Or both, which is what I did tonight hahah. So easy, so flavourful. For a real "from scratch" you can make your own herb/spice mix and a little bit of cornflour to thicken but I'm too lazy for all that hahah!

Melt in your mouth tender steak seasoned with salt and pepper, that gorgeous mushroom sauce, fresh crisp crunchy salad... and I'm hoping that now Ikora's back in her paddock, it's only going to be a day or two until I start working with Chuck!


----------



## lb27312

@blue eyed pony - that mushroom sauce sounds delicious! I usually just do red wine and better than bullion beef... I am definitely going to try adding heavy cream to that!! Sounds like the dinner was great!


----------



## PoptartShop

Thank you everyone for the kind words. I am on the mend, but it’s been a rough week for sure. 

The swelling went down & my face is ‘back to normal’ thank goodness. I go back to the dr tomorrow morning for the follow-up, then work! Finally. 

I ended up with another issue this week. Went to the dr who saw me in the hospital (infectious disease dr) cause I got some hives & became pretty sick, like my stomach & all. From the antibiotics from the hospital...8 got c-diff. You can google if you want, but it’s like an infection of the colon so let’s just say my stomach was in shambles. I feel a lot better now, but I’m still on a super bland diet. I’m gonna turn into chicken noodle soup, I swear!

Just hasn’t been my week, BUT! I did finally ride this weekend. We went on a trail nearby the property because the ground in the pasture is just so hard/frozen so couldn’t really do too much. Ugh. 
@Caledonian thank you!  Ugh, I hate the Christmas rush too. I went to BJ’s wholesale yesterday & I regretted it immediately. It was PACKED! 
@JCnGrace that’s what everyone kept saying to me, you’re so young to have Shingles! I was like, no idea how this happened. Beats me. They also said stress can bring it on, but I haven’t been stressed lately so not sure?! Just my luck haha. It’s crazy! Omg I hope you enjoyed the Texas rolls!!! I need some! 
@RegalCharm thank you! Oh my, definitely wouldn’t wanna give you chickenpox LOL! I hope you never get them. Carmen is so spoiled! I love how you always share with her!
@TuyaGirl I hope you have a merry Christmas as well! 

I confess, I’m also not doing anything special for Christmas this year. Last year I had walking pneumonia, so I missed out. Seems like it’s a tradition now, I’m always sick around Christmas. 

Skipping the Christmas Eve dinner at my bf’s aunts house, they said it’s best I don’t come since I had shingles (even though they all had chickenpox before...whatever) & definitely not going to his grandmothers for Christmas dinner now, because his dad’s girlfriend will be there & she is sick with strep throat & a stomach bug...yet she’s still going...NO THANKS! I do NOT need anymore sickness this year. LOL. I’ll probably just go to my parents house & call it a day. Trying to stay healthy! 

I am looking forward to going back to work tomorrow though.  Promise really helped me this week too. Lifted my spirits!









Found the treat bag!












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jolien

Today I rode bareback for the first time! I also trotted bareback several times.  It was such a weird feeling! I felt the movement of my horse's body much better and I felt his spine. He was more attentive (compared to being ridden with a saddle), BUT as soon as he got that I never did this before he proceeded to test me (again...) and he tried to canter (I immediately stopped him after one step of canter move, lol) with me. I need to become more firm, but this is difficult for me. I am struggling to combine all kinds of things (giving aids, my seat, my legs, anticipating the horse his movement...) but my journey continues!  



I also had to catch another owners horse that broke through a fence and I led it back into the right spot.  This horse always follows me around in the pasture, such a cutie pie!


----------



## JCnGrace

@TuyaGirl, so glad you popped in. Wishing you a merry Christmas too!
@blue eyed pony, you can come cook for me anytime, sounds delish!
@PoptartShop, you could turn into worse things like liver and onions. YUCK! LOL Happy to hear you're on the mend though. Bad time of year to be sick with so much to do. I think a low key Christmas sounds wonderful. What sis Promise ask Santa to bring her? Looks like she's good on treats. LOL
@Jolien, it's actually easier to ride at a canter bareback than it is a trot. Once you have your balance on a horse down pat you can work on the rest as you get comfortable. Not that I'm a professional trainer or anything but when I did teach someone to ride getting them comfortable sitting the horse at all gaits was the goal before teaching them the finer art of riding. Actually I think once you are comfortable some of the stuff like riding with your seat and legs comes on naturally. 

Still dishwasherless, it was supposed to come today and didn't and they don't know where the heck it is. Wouldn't care so much if we hadn't already paid for the dang thing. LOL 

We have 2 feral tomcats hanging out in the big barn and scaring away our boys. That always makes me so mad. Pickles and Faith ignore them so I don't know why the boys can't unless the toms are fighting with them. When Cutter first came he'd try to stomp the cats which would get him in trouble. Too bad there wasn't a way to teach him the difference between wanted cats and unwanted cats. LOL

Wishing all my forum family a Very Merry Christmas! If you're traveling for the holiday have a safe trip.


----------



## RegalCharm

@TuyaGirl Merry Christmas to you also. That is one cute nativity scene with all the dogs dressed up. And the little pup in the manger. :Angel: I hope the weather is good after Christmas so you can get some riding done.
@PoptartShop glad to hear you are feeling better. Yea, I would stay away from anyone sick with the possible flu as your immune system is still more than likely run down from the shingles virus. Hope you get more riding in before you start back to work.

And to answer @JCnGrace question of what Promise asked Santa for I would say more treats as she ate those ALL up. LOL....They lost your dishwasher!!! LOL. How do you lose a dishwasher as that is a pretty big box. I bet they sold it to someone else from the store. 

And I like liver and onions if the liver is sliced and deveined right. Yummy. LOL yes, the two tomcats are driving your cats away. Watched Dr. Pol stitch up a cat that had been in a cat fight. Nasty stuff there. Learned yesterday that goats can get polio . Not the human kind and goat type can be treated if caught in time.

this past Sunday the little one got their gifts from their uncle and aunts and they had a good time playing together. Had a dinner also. Then yesterday had another dinner at my one daughter's. And today my Son and his 3 kids are going to the cemetery and put some new fake flowers on the wife's grave for Christmas. My daughter is going to watch Carmen today. And the other kids have to work today.


----------



## Caledonian

Wishing everyone a Merry Christmas. 

@*TuyaGirl* - I love the nativity scene! Is this local to you? I hope the weather improves and you miss the floods. The south of the UK is flooded at the moment as well. 

@*JCnGrace* - It's amazing what they can lose nowadays! 

@*RegalCharm* - I like liver and onions as well. I don't have it that often though and it depends on how it's cooked. I really don't like it when it's overdone. 

@*PoptartShop* . You've had it really rough. Glad to hear you're on the mend. Perhaps, you were more stressed and tired than you thought. Little things can add up over time. Sneaky Promise!


----------



## JCnGrace

@RegalCharm, finally got some answers today and they lost it by shipping it to the wrong store. New delivery date is Monday. 

So far our boys haven't come in all beat up. They are probably too scared to fight so they just run off into the brush when threatened. They come in the barn to eat while I'm up there doing chores and I guess figured out those toms aren't going to come out of hiding while a human is near. 

We had the oddest neighborhood stray tom when we lived in Indy. Everyone else was terrified of him because they said he would attack them if he happened to be in their barn. At our place he hung out with a hussy unspayed female cat that our hay guy dumped on us. He would actually help her raise their litters of kittens instead of the usual tomcat thing of killing the kittens so the female would come back into heat. I think he never had to bother because she'd come back in as soon as she had a litter which was why we could never get her to the vet to have her fixed since she was never not nursing kittens, sometimes 2 litters at once. Anyway he'd come in all beat to heck and he'd let me do anything I needed to do to doctor him. One time he had a chunk of his cheek hanging off his face and I gave it a few days to die off good and then took a knife and cut it off. He didn't hiss, growl, scratch or bite just sat there and took it like a man. LOL Then I packed the wound with Wonder Dust and he left the meds on. He was a pretty cool cat. We were going to bring him with us when we moved since all the other neighbors hated him but the people who bought our place wanted to establish their own cat population for mice control and asked if we'd leave him and Pumpkin (the hussy female). We had no problem with that. LOL

Sounds like you're having a busy Christmas season. 

@Caledonian, do you guys celebrate Christmas on Dec. 25th? 

I confess that I can proofread my posts 2 or 3 times before I hit the send button but never notice the typos until after the editing period is over. @PoptartShop, what sis Promise should be what did Promise. 

Went to brother's house today for our Christmas get together. We do a more open house sorta thing starting at 2:00 p.m. and most everyone in the family showed up before we left. I don't get to see all the kids near as often as I'd like so I'm always glad when most of them can get there on Christmas Eve. Our festivities are now over because we don't do anything Christmas day other than I'll probably fix a good supper. Don't know what yet maybe a fried chicken meal (chicken, mashed potatoes & gravy and some kind of veggie). We had our Christmas ham today.


----------



## RegalCharm

@JCnGrace glad they traced your run a way dishwasher down. LOL At least you didn't need it for the holiday feast. You should ask for a penalty discount since they did not deliver when promised. But I am thinking you will just be happy to get it installed.
@Caledonian yep over cooked liver is tough. and if you have to use a knife to cut it it is over cooked. A fork only for me. LOL.

And to everybody else hope you all have a Good Christmas and stay safe if traveling.


----------



## Bleu

@Jolien I hope so, my whole life, I've grown up with the reality that if I'm overweight, I cannot be happy, which has sucked for not only my teenage and child years but also my adult years. I'm just now starting to feel comfortable in my skin (though I do believe obesity shouldn't be a norm) and I'm tired of hating myself for not reaching those extremely distant goals, like 170 lbs, so I can finally do those things I love, like riding horses.
@carshon I do understand where you're coming from and most people I meet give me a similar response when I tell them I want something 18 hh with not a care in the world. I have ridden a few drafts, and I'm just looking for something that likes to take it slow (I'm not big on cantering or trotting just a slow walk for an hour or so). I also live in out in the rolling planes of Kansas, so the sky is the limit as far as height goes . On a more serious note, when I do get a draft, it will be a breed that is more centric on riding than working.


----------



## Bleu

@JCnGrace I had to move one (my sister took her) a few years ago, and I'm still sad about it. My parents bought these horses for my siblings and me when I was 8 y/o. The only life they have known is being pasture ornaments, and now that they're older barely green broke horses, I don't know what would become of them. They have no manners, no work ethic, no proper training in 8 years (I went on a very long hiatus when I was a teen except for brushing, petting, and spending time with them) and now that I'm getting back into horses I'm too big for any of them but alas they are my babies. 

To be completely honest, I feel like I failed them, even writing this I'm tearing up because I wish I could go back and train, ride, and give them more attention. I feel like I've wasted their good years, and they are too old to send to a trainer so that I can't ride them. The really silly part is that I have had a vet, and a few farriers tell me that I can ride them, but I know for a fact that I'm over the 20% rule (I'm probably around 25%-30%) and I do not want to hurt them. I do not know how to train a horse properly, and I certainly do not have the money to send them to be trained, which puts me between a rock and a hard place...I just feel stuck. Every time I get a stick up my butt telling me to go re-train them, I do it for like a week, then I'm reminded that I probably wouldn't be able to ride them for a year+ which isn't fair to them I know, but horses are my passion if I didn't have them I wouldn't know how to function. 

Ok, short rant over, sorry it's just I don't know any other horse people and none of my family know how important horses are to me.


----------



## Jolien

@Bleu I think it's partly genetically. I have a friend that also eats healthy but her natural weight is more than mine and she struggles hard to lose weight. If we eat French fries she gains weight immediately and I don't. I can eat fries 3x a week and still not gain weight... I think the most important thing is that you believe in yourself and feel good about yourself. Every normal and healthy aduly will not judge immediately... They must realise everybody has his or her own story and life. If you want to change something you have to start with small things like loving yourself and doing the things you want. (This is what you are doing now and that's good!) Even leading your quarter horses from the ground is an exercise  Just do the things you like and love. I vowed to myself that I would exercise more and lots of folks told me I should go running, but I hate running so I knew I would never be able to keep up. I chose swimming and some other sports I enjoy instead. Maybe these aren't as good to reach my goals, but who cares.  It's my life and I am living it my way. 



I have a tip btw, I follow a diet (for medical reasons) and I dropped 10 kgs just by eliminating all milk products from my diet. (You have to watch your calcium intake and drink plant based milks with added calcium)


----------



## Jolien

A trainer told me that I am bonkers for riding without a bit (I ride my friend her horse with a bosal, even out in the woods.) His exact words: 'Crazy! How are you gonna control such a beast or at least have something to say without a bit?' Erm... It's a 600 kgs animal, I think if it wants to kill, crush, hurt or run away it will... and you can do nothing about it. I just hope the horses I ride are well trained and I try to get to an understanding. Also I trust my friend her horse. He tests me hard, but he will never hurt me on purpose. 

I noticed the dude was not wearing a helmet nor a body protector (which I always wear because even the nicest horse can get scared or stumble and accidents do happen and I am a beginning rider.) I guess we have a different definition of save... Guard dogs can also leap at your throat and kill you if they want to, but they don't when not severely provoked or disturbed so I always think about the goods stuff and I try to relax and trust... Maybe I am oblivious to some of the dangers... okay...


----------



## Jolien

@blue eyed pony what breed is your horse?? That colour scheme is stunning! The light skin with dark manes and tail! Love it!


----------



## avjudge

Jolien said:


> . . .Also I trust my friend her horse. . .


My apologies if this is a typo and I'm reading too much into it, but is this a direct translation from your language? I ask because I believe the standard English construction "my friend's horse" is short for "my friend his horse" - but the full form with "his" disappeared from the language many centuries ago. Interesting if it's still around somewhere.

Also interesting to read about the emphasis on body protectors. While helmets are becoming de rigueur here in the US, at least for English riders, very few riders on the flat - at least in my experience, in my area - use body protectors. Jumpers/eventers use them, and I've heard of trail riders with previous injuries using them, but that's about it.

(Previous injuries will go far toward affecting what a particular rider uses - even less usual than a body protector is a mouthguard, but I've been riding with one since my horse bashed in a front tooth Labor Day weekend, which I wrote about in this thread a month or two ago. Maybe I should consider a body protector as I got a minor wedge/compression fracture in the same incident, but I'm not.)
___________________
Just heading home from Christmas at my sister's with 2 horses, 3 cats, and the dog. This was the first time putting all 4 of our horses out together and it worked really well! The llamas were left for 54 hours in their stall with a heated muck bucket of water, 4 hay bags stuffed full (which was 2x+ what they chose to ate), and a webcam so we could check in. The barn cat was locked in with them with an automatic feeder, and the pigeons had tons of seeds that I'm *hoping* the mice & flying squirrels (who live in our house :icon_rolleyes didn't eat.



JCnGrace said:


> . . .So far our boys haven't come in all beat up. They are probably too scared to fight so they just run off into the brush when threatened.


I'm happy to hear your boys aren't fighting. The 3 cats meowing in their carriers behind our pickup seats came from my sister 1.5 years ago. Two of them were kittens from a stray who came in pregnant and my sister adopted (and same as you, couldn't bring herself to wean the babies early to spay momma so she had a 2nd litter before my sister got ruthless & the deed was done) - they clearly had no memory of their early months there, or of their mom or sisters. But the third is a wonderful tom that similarly moved into my sister's barn and he just wanted to go out & repeat his old rounds there! But the reason I have him is that with all his fighting - both before & after my sister had him fixed - he was infected with FIV and while he was generally healthy, fight injuries did take longer than usual to heal up. My sister couldn't take him inside because of allergies in her family, so I adopted him. He's _such_ a wonderful cat (sleeps with me every night, very mellow, 90% happy as an indoor cat, gets along wonderfully with the "kittens" who grew up with him) that I hate to think that his life could be cut short if the virus progresses. Fingers crossed that he's one of those infected cats that lives a near-normal life.

My husband & I had a short ride with my sister and her daughter today. Upper 30s and sunny so about as nice a day as you get here in December. Flicka was her usual pain-in-the-butt self for a good part of the ride, but I was happy that she actually walked (vs. jigged) for maybe 30% of the return trip. I've _got_ to figure out a way to schedule my day so I get out riding regularly, at least until the snow gets too deep/dense, because I've had her nearly 6 months and ridden less than a dozen times. She needs frequent short rides so I can work on her problems and we can come to an understanding, and instead she's getting the exact opposite (too few - not long rides, but long enough that I need to cover some ground to get home and can't just take as long as it takes to get her to behave).


----------



## JCnGrace

Hmmm...this thread is acting up again where I know posts have been made but they are not showing up. Testing to see if by posting the others will show up.


----------



## PoptartShop

@JCnGrace ugh that sucks about the dishwasher. At least it was found though! That’s exciting, only a few days away LOL. & she got a candy cane & lots of kisses!! Omg liver & onion...both sound disgusting haha. Yucky!
@RegalCharm thank you! Awww I’m glad you had a good Christmas. That is sweet. I bet dinner was delicious! And omg how can you like liver?! Eeeek! I’m a big baby I guess hahaha. 
@Jolien good for you for riding bareback! You really do feel much closer to the horse. Just a better connection. I also agree that cantering bareback is a lot easier than trotting. It’s a good way to work on your balance though!
@Bleu I’m sorry you are going through this. Can you do some groundwork or fun liberty stuff with them? That would be good. Good for your mind too. Even if you just take some time to hangout & groom them, I’m sure they are happy. Losing weight isn’t easy, that’s for sure. You have to take baby steps. Like cut out some things from your diet, drink more water, etc. For me, cutting bread out of my diet really helped me lose weight. It’s not easy though! I love bread LOL. 

I confess, I’m like 90% better. Stomach is cleared up. I had tacos last night & didn’t have any issues. LOL. I was getting sick of soup, crackers & toast. Yay! I’m excited to get back to eating regular food haha. 

On Christmas Eve I did go to work, we got out at like 12 so super easy day...not a lot of people were working that day, but the people that were there were SO kind, asking how I was feeling, etc. I also went to my desk & I had so many gifts!!!!!!! I almost cried! Just so sweet!

Did a LOT of riding this week too. One of my gifts for Christmas was a tripod with Bluetooth & I can video my rides!  It helps to see myself & what I can improve on. 

Promise has been soooo good too. I think keeping her in consistent work is helping. The weather has been really nice too, in the upper 40’s.

I didn’t get any horse stuff for Christmas unfortunately, the bareback pad I wanted didn’t show up LOL but I can get that whenever really. I got some nail polish, a soft throw blanket, gift cards, money, lotion, candles, slippers, & the tripod. No complaints. 

OH! I also bought myself a new vacuum. It’s a Dyson, super nice. My old one was a Bissell & it was cheap, it was basically falling apart. It wasn’t picking up that well anymore & it would overheat. No good! Even after cleaning the filters. It was a goner...so it went in the trash. :lol: 

Off work until Monday, so just enjoying my time off NOT being sick.  

Promise (left) & River enjoying their hay!


















I always look so serious when I ride. LOL I swear I’m happy! :rofl:



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phantomhorse13

I confess I fell off the internet, so need to get caught back up..


I hope everyone had a wonderful holiday! 

My family came into town last Friday, so I spent the week trying to get everything done before they arrived. While I had finished my gift shopping long ago, I had procrastinated wrapping as it is not something I enjoy. So instead of doing it a bit at a time, I wound up spending a good part of two days wrapping. Kestrel of course did her best to distract me by bringing me a variety of toys and dropping them at my feet. I apparently got too involved to throw the toy fast enough at one point, as suddenly this happened:

































I was so shocked, yet it was hard to not laugh.. but of course a dog on the table is really not funny. Tough to sound stern with your face being licked, but she was told that good dogs don't jump on the counters and was returned to the floor. Guess whatever is wrong with her hip doesn't effect her jumping ability!!

I did get everything done before my family's arrival, including the 300 office Christmas cards. Momma nature thought she would be funny by sending us amazing weather since I wasn't able to ride - we had a couple days that hit 50 and the sun was out. On several occasions I intentionally dawdled during the horse chores just because feeling the sun shining was so nice.

Christmas day was another good one and it was nice to spend it with friends and family. DH and my parents surprised me with a new phone, which I was not expecting. The phone takes amazing pictures and has a ton of features that I will need to figure out. Sonnet was in her glory with all the boxes to sit in!










My family headed home yesterday morning, so I was thrilled when Nicole called to ask if I wanted to ride! The weather had cooled a bit, but overall was still fantastic. I rode Drakkar, who hasn't been ridden in a couple months. We just did the short loop but I enjoyed every second!



















Not sure when I will be in the saddle again, as today it's raining despite the "partly cloudy" forecast with more serious rain coming for the weekend..


----------



## blue eyed pony

This thread broke for two days for me! Anyone else?? I could see new posts existed but the entire last page wouldn't show up even though I had seen posts on the page before? Weird. It's happened before but not for quite as long.

Anyway, other than one person, everybody listened to me about what I wanted for Christmas, so I ended up with quite a bit of money, and Mum wanted to go to the Horseland end of year sale, so I ended up _spending_ quite a bit of money on tack. No saddle, of course, because my self control is severely lacking... but I chucked the breaker saddle on the mare to get pics of the new matchy set (sans bandages because I was too lazy to wrap so instead she wore the jumping boots). I had a lot of fun spending loads of money. 
I also got a new keyboard for my computer - my first mechanical keyboard marketed to gamers - and it's fantastic. It let me map the RGB backlighting colour by individual key, so I have a great looking keyboard that's satisfyingly clacky and feels fabulous to use. It's very different to my old one so it's going to take me a little while to get used to it (pardon any typos in the meantime, it's very sensitive) but I am very much enjoying it!


----------



## Change

@Bleu - my sister has percherons and they aren't a bad horse to ride. I really enjoyed riding the 17h on a mountain trail because his big feet stayed where he placed them! I would also recommend perch-crosses. There are also some heavy boned gaited horses that wouldn't have problems with your weight. My sis is 225ish and her favorite riding horse is a freisian x QH. 15h, but baroque build.
@JCnGrace - I miss the stories of Thunder and the herd! This thread just moves to fast for me to keep up!
@PoptartShop, @TuyaGirl, @Caledonian and the rest of the confessions crowd. I miss you guys and just wanted to pop in to say hi and let you know I think about y'all.


----------



## blue eyed pony

@Jolien - Hippo isn't mine, I'm just schooling her haha. Her colour is buckskin, and she's a mixed breed sport pony. My big mare is a bay Thoroughbred


----------



## JCnGrace

The thread is working again! I'll have to catch up later because it's so late (early to some LOL) but I had to respond to @Change...

I am so glad you did pop in! I think about you often and hope you can catch us up on you and don't worry about keeping up with the thread. I was getting quite worried about you there for a while because you weren't even posting in the age related thread so it was a big relief when you finally did. I always get worried about Kyle when you disappear for long periods of time. Have you still been getting out and about on rides or are you spending all your time working?


----------



## Jolien

avjudge said:


> My apologies if this is a typo and I'm reading too much into it, but is this a direct translation from your language? I ask because I believe the standard English construction "my friend's horse" is short for "my friend his horse" - but the full form with "his" disappeared from the language many centuries ago. Interesting if it's still around somewhere.
> 
> Also interesting to read about the emphasis on body protectors. While helmets are becoming de rigueur here in the US, at least for English riders, very few riders on the flat - at least in my experience, in my area - use body protectors. Jumpers/eventers use them, and I've heard of trail riders with previous injuries using them, but that's about it.
> 
> 
> 
> In my language both constructions are used. You can use the ' sign with an s to indicate that the horse is owned by the friend or you can write her horse. It's the exact same construction in my language which is a germanic language like English. Mijn (my) vriendin (friend, female) haar (her) paard (horse) OR mijn (my) vriendin's (friend's) paard (horse).  You're welcome. I like languages too.
> 
> 
> 
> I am one of the only adult riders wearing a body protector. In the western riding sports most people don.t wear anything but a cowboyhat and even in english riding lots of riders think you are uncool or not a good rider when you ride with a helmet. But that's starting to change...  I am a not so good beginning rider so I definately wear protection.  Yesterday I went riding in the western riding school and I same some trainers with a hit air vest and body protector so I guess some professionals do use protection?? But I see more adult riders and kids without helmet or protector of any kind... I think you should protect your kid... Come on now, they're kids... If an adult wants to ride without protection it's your own decision... but a tiny 10 y old kid.... hmm...


----------



## Jolien

@blue eyed pony waw! I like that purple on your horse! It's fresh but still very stylish! A daring choice! It would be really pretty if you had a shade of plum pants on and something contrasting for your top!  (I am really into fashion too )


----------



## blue eyed pony

I used to religiously use a body protector when I was working with a young horse, and then I had a fall because my body protector didn't let me move in the way I needed to, and I promptly sold it (I didn't land on it, I landed on my feet). Now I'm going to be working with a young horse again, I looked at getting a body protector again, but the ones that flex the way I need them to are prohibitively expensive. I do not have $600 for something I'm only going to use for a couple of months at best!


----------



## Jolien

@blue eyed pony I bought a Komperdell body protector. It's quite flexible (but maybe still not enough for you?) it was €190.


----------



## Jolien

okay last spamming post for today: 



2019, the year I crawled (in august) on top of a horse and decided to become an equestrian! Best decision of my life!* 47,5 hours *in the saddle! On a great year and another year in which I will progress (hopefully) and become a better rider!


I found (back) a bit of the joy I used to have (in life and in general) through horseback riding. In 2020 I will take life by the balls.


----------



## jaydee

Closing this thread as it’s been having problems.

Please use Confession Time part 2


----------

